# The Shangri-la Clubhouse



## Dr.G.

In that it appears that the Monster Thread has died a quiet but noble death, I propose that this thread take it's place. Hopefully, it shall contain all that was good about the Monster Thread -- a thread of peace and tranquility, of humor/humour, wit, satire,and silliness. It was an oasis from all the troubling news that is all too real in the world "beyond the horizon". It provided all who came a cool drink of water and a momentary respite. 

Personally, the Monster Thread was a place where I could wish you all a peaceful good night, or greet you with a smile and a cup of freshly brewed coffee.

We cannot recreate the Monster Thread, just like it is not possible to recreate the original Woodstock. It is something that just happened, with no overt plan, no rhyme or reason. Yet, in my honest and sincere opinion, it served a valuable purpose for our community. Friendships were made in this thread, and only concerns and worries were lost, albeit momentarily.

Thus, I propose that this thread inherit all the good qualities of the Monster Thread, and, as the Phoenix before it, rise out of the ashes of technological "flames". I would also propose that the Shangri-la clubhouse have no leader (sorry Kosh for your one-term in office postion). Let it be free to wander where it might go, free from the talk of more serious and relevant matters that have their open debates in all the other threads. 

RIP Monster Thread. You were of, by and for the people of ehMacLand.

In the words of William Wordsworth

"What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;

We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be."

[ February 15, 2004, 08:58 AM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Again with the Wordsworth?

guillotine !! guillotine !! guillotine !!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

regime change is due. we have UN approval
decapitate the monster - grid four zero niner - allign tommahawk cruise missile to GPS coordinates; *** CENSORED ***

fire 1, 2 and 3.

Let's liberate this board. ehMac and its riches belong to the people of ehMac !!


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, welcome to the Shangri-la clubhouse. Guillotines are to be checked at the front entrance. "Let them eat cake" in this land of "milk and honey".

Would your prefer Tennyson? Whitman?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

the monster has lived long enough. many have suffered under its opression. - sanctions have not worked, the UN has authorized the use of deadly puns

Vive l'ehMac libre !


----------



## jeac5

You know, since we're still posting in the monster thread, it's not like it has died, but simply gone on subversive maneuvers. The usual links are now inactive, but the posts still come to those who can find them.


----------



## jeac5

Wait a second, I'm all confused!







I thought I was posting in the Monster thread, but I am actually in Shangi-la?


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, "seek and ye shall find". 

The sign on the entrance of the Club house reads

"Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free...."


----------



## jeac5

Thank you, Dr. G., I feel a little bit better. By the way, I like the new thread name! Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, jeac5. I see that you are still your same kind and generous self in this thread. Hopefully, all who come to the club house shall find a bit of respite from the stress that is in our lives today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, Shangri-La was the mysterious place set in the hidden mountains of the Blue Moon, from the classic novel "Lost Horizon" by James Hilton.


----------



## minnes

Dr G
You should have watched Lexx tonight.
The president of the United States promised our hero Stanley he could be King of Newfoundland, a lush land of infinite delights, and you should hear what he about the women, I wont repeat it.
By the way who is the current King in NFL ??
Mark


----------



## jeac5

I do hope so. One good thing about the new thread is that it is automatically born with the hopes and dreams that had to slowly evolve in the previous Monster thread. It's identity is somewhat already defined and hopefully all will find here what they need. Perhaps this thread will evolve as well in ways that cannot yet be conceived of?


----------



## jeac5

Thanks Dr. G. for the literary info. I have not read this and was not aware of where the term Shangri-la came from. Must go for this evening. Welcome all to the New!!!Clubhouse. We will miss the Monster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, we have no king in NL. Grimes is the premier, but no king. My wife calls me "the king of korn", but that is due to all of the old Uncle Miltie jokes I am trying out on her in my Jewish vaudeville revival. She a tougher critic than Peter.


----------



## minnes

by the way
If we know thatb this thread will have a finite existance, by giving birth to the new thread aren't you dooming it to an eventual death?Can you live with that, of course it is possible that this new monster will outlive it's parent thread.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmmp always learn somethin' - I had it in my mind that Shangra La came from Coleridge.....but 'twas was Xanadu he rhapsodied about ...seems to me this is exactly what you had in mind









"In XANADU did Kubla Khan
A stately pleasure dome decree:.... http://lheawww.gsfc.nasa.gov/users/kaa/poem/poem.html 

Perhaps the Phoenix Thread is appropriate...rising from the ashes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, in the words of Henry Wadsworth Longfellow

"Thou, too, sail on, O Ship of State!
Sail on, O Union, strong and great!
Humanity with all its fears,
With all the hopes of future years,
Is hanging breathless on the fate!"

Thus, the Shangri-la clubhouse shall "sail on" through rough seas, but always find a calm harbor/harbour for those who seek safety from "the raging storm".


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoc, the Shangri-la clubhouse has the Blue Moon ballroom, the "What's Up Dachs?" comedy club stage................and behind the parking lot is the "XANADU" a "stately pleasure dome" with those other sort of "doxies".


----------



## minnes

Dr G
No king? Well, we have royalty here in the Hamilton area, a Town nearby has their annual appointing of the Winona Peach Queen


----------



## MacDoc

Sounds like my kinda town.....now where would the 1001 Arabian Nights Suite be located







...near the source of the White Nile perhaps which just happens to be......Where the River Runs Through It ....loaded with tasty.....Atlantic.....ammunition?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cod was King, at one time, here in Newfoundland and Labrador, and it fed people on two continents. Now, it is illegal for the average Newfoundlander and Labradorian to go out an catch a cod for their dinner...all the while foreign trawlers are "dragging" the last schools of cod, not allowing them to breed, and thus, dooming their existence in the North Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow night, on the "What's Up Dachs?" comedy club stage, direct from the Catskills, are the Three MacStooges. Seating is limited, so be sure to reserve your table ASAP. Merci.


----------



## minnes

The name Shangri-la reminds me of the movie Lost Horizons.
A bunch of Mac users trapped in a paradise , everything seems perfect except once they find their way in, they never grow old but can never leave.
Or maybe you could cal it Willowby after that old Twilight Zone episode where evrybody is on a train that stops at a paradise town caled Willowby, of course, all the residents are in reality dead. Hmmm, that'd be a bummer.
So anyway, this is why the name makes me feel scared to get to comfortable here, maybe some kind of conspiracy is afoot?


----------



## Dr.G.

There is only peace and tranquility in the Shangri-la clubhouse. Each person shall find their own sense of inner peace here, and use it in their own manner. There is no need to conspire here, because we are here to help each other and to share both the tears and laughter. 

Still, it is late here in St.John's, and I grow weary. I find it difficult to philosophize with any sort of intelligence just now, so I shall sign off.

However, I shall wish you all a peaceful sleep..........with dreams of the valley of the Blue Moon (read the book or see the movie to understand the wish I have for you all). Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>*If we know thatb this thread will have a finite existance, by giving birth to the new thread aren't you dooming it to an eventual death?* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
All things that are born must some day die. 'tis bettter to love and enjoy it for a short period of time than to never have given birth to it at all. Viva Shangri-la! (retirement home of the Monster Thread)
It should be noted that there are many more participants presently than in the predecessor thread. It's amazing how many friends come to pay respects when they think you're dead......we're not!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

some say that ideas never die


----------



## MacNutt

Some ideas never die...but pure nonsense can be buried under a mountain of cannon-launched salmon.







 

Prepare yourselves....

_INCOMING_!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. I see that many of you are in fine form. At least Peter is here and in the right frame of mind to make this clubhouse the true refuge for the "...tired, poor and huddled masses..." out there in ehMacLand. We shall see.

Remember the old saying that "Old salmon never die...they just smell that way."


----------



## minnes

I thought I saw the old monster stirrring , but it was still dead.
But how did it move up in the community centre listing over night?
Maybe when the monster thread died it turned into a vampire thread that stalks by night,


----------



## lotus

Minnes, a ghost writer in the night! Actually I am a Taurus and don't go down without a fight, so this morning I posted my final thought on the Monster thread. It shows the post after 9AM, but you still can't open the page.

We could keep posting forever to show the spirit lives on and keep bringing the Monster thread to the top.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, you are a true believer. You have what JFK called "that special grace".


----------



## MacNutt

Madre de dios! It starts again! like some sort of crazy virus....just when you think it's all over and done with, it pops up in some different place!







 

Something has to be done....

(sound of west coast salmon cannon being loaded...)


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

macnutt,
cruise missiles and JDAMs may break my bones but smelly salmon will never hurt me.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's the spirit, macspectrum. Things we learning in public school will be helpful in guiding our relationships (and solving our disputes) here in the club house.

I trust that you saw my description of the Freedom School concept in the "Blix" thread. They were very potent non-violent methods of meeting segregation and the "seperate and unequal" school systems head on.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

dr. g.,
i was merely making light of the current newspeak


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, I took it to be a legitimate question, and I supplied you with some relevant info. At least now you know, and re new knowledg "every little bit added to what you've already gotten, gives you a little bit more".


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, the club house now has valet parking for cars and bikes, and our new gym is now open (however the pool will be open on Monday). As well, we have just received our license to sell beer in the main ballroom.


----------



## MacDoc

Michael don't be too sure
You seen Macnutts rail gun launcher yet - Salmon heads at a % of light speed ( he eats the rest BTW ) Technology marches on.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

David,
anything that moves is doing so at a % of light speed.


----------



## jeac5

Beer! Oooh, I like beer. Dr. G., what kinds of imports might be available? I personally would love a Kilkenny right about now.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Try "Sol" - Mexican - liquid sunshine.


----------



## minnes

This thread still has that new feeling to it, there isnt any pictures on the walls, I have a lovely crying clown painting that would be excellent over the bar, and my velvet seal balancing a beachball on it's nose would go fine near the fireplace, and I swiped the furniture from the old Friendly Giant set last time I snuck into the old CBC building in Toronto(he wont be using that where he is).
You folks are just fortunate that I have such high standards of taste.


----------



## jeac5

macspectrum, I have tried and liked Sol. It takes exactly like Corona to me. So good with the lime.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

jeac5, I find that Sol is much different than Corona. Sol, for me, has a much cleaner taste than Corona.

hint: use a lemon instead of a lime with your beer. the limes in mexico are not the same limes we get here. the limes down there are much more lemon tasting.

next time ask for a wedge of lemon with your beer, you'll be glad you did


----------



## jeac5

macspectrum, your tastebuds must be much more refined than mine. Honestly, the two beers taste pretty much the same, though I have never sampled them at the same time to compare. I have also had a lemon wedge instead of lime and again, no real preference just as long as I have a wedge of something in there. Unfortunately, I have never been to Mexico so haven't sampled Mexican beer as it tastes 'when in Rome'.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, we stock every beer in the world, even the next-to-impossible-to-get Tibetian "Muk Yak" beer. Would you believe that the people in Tibet are crazy about the bootlegged videos of "The Dynamic Dancing Doxies", and the government exchanged 10 cases of this beer for 100 autographed pics of Daisy and Rootie. We were going to tour there, but since I am in favor of Tibetian homerule and the exclusion of all Chinese influence upon the government, we were denied visas. Such is Life.


----------



## Peter Scharman

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>*Beer! Oooh, I like beer. Dr. G., what kinds of imports might be available?*\ <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Can't stay and chat right now but I wanted to re-assure all the beer drinkers that we have an exclusive arrangement to sell MacGuiness extra. It'll set your hair on end and make you wobbly after one pint.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good evening, Peter. I trust that you won't be late for tonight's "The Three MacStooges" comedy event of the decade???

Speaking of strong beer, I can't believe that I was able to get the exclusive distribution rights to both Iceberg Beer and Screech Beer. Iceberg Beer is made with the pure water from icebergs, and Screech Beer (which is called "Block and Tackle" here in St.John's due to the fact that if you can finish three bottles in an hour and still walk a city block, you will be able to tackle anything the raging North Atlantic has to throw at you) for the club house. Quite the coup if I do say so for myself.


----------



## jeac5

Very interesting... Sounds as if I have some sampling ahead of me. Hard work, but someone has to do it. Luckily, I will have such exciting entertainment to enjoy while at it.


----------



## MacNutt

Salmon cannon is loaded and tracking the target....rail gun salmon head launcher is powering up as I speak....keep your heads down...

_KAAA-WHHUUMMPP!!!_

Incoming!


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, the club house is protected by ORCs (Orbiting Cats on Recon), and thus, no salmon will ever spoil the environs of the club house. We think of everything here at the Shangri-la club house as a way of making sure that no malcontents will spoil the refined fun and relaxing moments of our members.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., I am sure that the various canine friends will prove to be worthy gaurds as well, should the need arise. Jeannie feels the need to bark when strangers approach. As for defense, however, the most we can expect is an attempt to bite the offending salmon in the ankles as it goes by (or whatever is the equivalent body part on a fish).


----------



## minnes

Ive never seen a dog bite a salmon on the ankle, but hey, what do I know.

Locally we are up to our ankles in 8 inches of icy slush, Ive had more pleasant Aprils before.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, let's let the dogs have fun in the Canine Gym, rather than have them guard the club house.

minnes, come in and warm yourself at one of our four fireplaces or seven woodstoves. If you come back after the show in the "What's Up Dachs?" Comedy Club, there will be some hot chocolate and fresh cookies for all those who desire a late night snack after all of that laughing. It should be a great show, and a momentary respite from all the news of war.


----------



## jeac5

Mmmm, sounds good to me! As it is snowing and blowing here now, I could do with relaxing in one of the big, comfy chairs in front of the huge fireplace in the Grand Hall. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, don't miss the Three MacStooges at the Comedy Club. Peter and I shall be doing the classic routine of Abbott and Costello "Who's on first?" to warm up the crowd.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., I can't wait! Wait time does the entertainment commence?


----------



## Dr.G.

1030PM here in St.John's, which is 10PM your time, 9PM in Kitchener, etc.


----------



## minnes

If we make him an honourary member, do you think we could get Woz(Apple co-founder Steve WozniaK) to emcee the festivities?


----------



## jeac5

Oh my! That is just minutes away, better finish off my hot chocolate and pull myself away from the heat of the fire. I assume that Peter will be with you soon to begin? Must go find a good table...


----------



## jeac5

Wowee! 100 posts. That may not seem like many to the likes of you, Dr. G. and others, but I am pleased to have reached this milestone.


----------



## minnes

Actually, that's quite a quick rate of posting you have poing, if I had a hundred posts for evry month I was registered, I would be past Dr G.
Alas, I seemed to have lost ehMac for a year then returned to more closely join in on the hubub


<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by jeac5:
*Wowee! 100 posts. That may not seem like many to the likes of you, Dr. G. and others, but I am pleased to have reached this milestone. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## jeac5

minnes, I am sure everyone here is glad that you have decided to come back into the fold. And why not, with the new clubhouse and everything...


----------



## Dr.G.

The audience is hushed......suddenly, a spotlight appears and in the center of the stage, the honorary MC for this evening's festivities, The Woz, steps up to the mike.

"Tonight, ladies and gentlemen, live on the stage of the "What's Up Dachs?" Comedy Club, direct from their engagement at Grossinger's in the heart of the Catskills, will be the Three MacStooges. Howver, first, it is my honor to introduce your own Kings of Korn, the Komic from Kitchener and the Yankee from Georgia, your very own Peter S. and Dr.G.!! So, please put your hands together and give a real ehMacLand cheer for your own two native sons, who shall do the Abbott and Costello classic routine of "Who's on first?", to be followed by the Three MacStooges."










Peter: Now let's see. We have on the bags - we have Who's on first, What's on second, I Don't Know's on third.

Dr.G.: That's what I wanna find out.

Peter: I say Who's on first, What's on second, I Don't Know's on third -

Dr.G.: You know the fellows' names?

Peter: Certainly!

Dr.G.: Well then who's on first?

Peter: Yes!

Dr.G.: I mean the fellow's name!

Peter: Who!

Dr.G.: The guy on first!

Peter: Who!

Dr.G.: The first baseman!

Peter: Who!

Dr.G.: The guy playing first!

Peter: Who is on first!

Dr.G.: Now whaddya askin' me for?

Peter: I'm telling you Who is on first.

Dr.G.: Well, I'm asking YOU who's on first!

Peter: That's the man's name.

Dr.G.: That's who's name?

Peter: Yes.

Dr.G.: Well go ahead and tell me.

Peter: Who.










"Let's give a big hand to Peter and Dr.G.!"
















"And now, direct from the Catskills, here they are, in person, live on stage -- The Three MacStooges!!!!"


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G, you are giving Peter a run for his money with the emoticons, aren't you? I especially like the Stooges. Must say, I am glad to be back in the clubhouse and have enjoyed the show tremendously. I ventured into one of the serious threads for a brief time, 'Baghdad is Next' and tensions are running high. I was tempted to put in my two cents worth, but thought it best to stay out of this one. Unfortunately, the argument is on the topic of the war, of course, but seems to be centered on whose opinion will turn out to the be the most correct of those posting. As if that really matters. 

Anyway, I thank you both for the show. You two have really outdone yourselves. Did you get the drinks I sent over?
jeac5


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, thanks for the lemonade -- my favorite (next to orange juice).

Peter is still the Icon Maven.

Yes, there are times when I will involve myself in the "thick of things" in some political/social/economic debate, but there are other times when I just want to relax and have some harmless fun, where no one gets hurt, no one gets angry, no one leaves the thread feeling worse than when they entered.

Kudos on reaching 100 posts. I got a charge from #1, #100 and #1000. If I live long enough to reach #10,000 I shall rejoice, celebrate.................and maybe even get a new Mac.


----------



## minnes

How about some grapefruit juice all around, unsweetened of course. A glass of this stuff is like a slap in the face in the morning.


----------



## jeac5

Well, for my last post of the evening, I must thank Dr. G. for putting me on the list. I ventured into 'Did I hear him right?', where for some reason I had not been before, to find that I had been given this honour. I am grateful, to say the least. 
I also appreciate the kudos, Dr. G. Never fear, I think you may have a good chance of reaching 10,000 posts before summer arrives on the Rock. Something to look forward to, both the weather and the # of posts. 
Good night all, take care.


----------



## minnes

uhhhh, oops another double post
oh well
that the way the cookie crumbles


----------



## Peter Scharman

Wow, Dr G., that was some show! The crowd seemed to love us and the "Who's on first" routine always gets a laugh. Woz was really impressed and may see about getting us for a warmup act at the next MacWorld show. In celebration of our first night, I hired a light show company to put on a show for the guests. Here's the last bit for the other ehMacians to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, no icon made it through, at least not on my system.

Still, it's late and time to wish everyone a peaceful good night. Until tomorrow, when we shall all be friends once again. Paix.


----------



## minnes

Peter
Do you run Os10.2.x on anything or do you just use Os9.x.x or earlier releases
Just curious, what you use as your business machine
Mark


----------



## Peter Scharman

minnes asked: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Peter
Do you run Os10.2.x on anything or do you just use Os9.x.x or earlier releases
Just curious, what you use as your business machine* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I use 9.1 on a Starmax 3000, upgraded to G3/300/1meg backside and 160 meg RAM. It does everything at the moment, but, I'll be setting up an 8600-G3/245 as a secondary "office" computer. I have no urge to move to OSX as I can troubleshoot OS9 well and own all legacy equipment (SCSI and serial). The cost and hassle of changing isn't worth it to me. My system is pretty stable.


----------



## MacNutt

Okay...this has gone far enough.

I will reload the West Coast Rotten Salmon Cannon and rail-gun salmon head launcher and obliterate this nonsensical nub of a thread before it becomes a 400 pound hairy gorilla.

(sounds of breech loading cannon being primed and loaded. Sounds of still-kicking fish heads being stuffed into primary launch chamber of electrical rail-gun)

Ready...set....aim...._FIRE!!!_


----------



## Dr.G.

macnutt, thanks for that 881.963kg gorilla. He "dropped" into the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club (literally) during the rehersal of the Dancing Doxies. Now they have a new friend and dancing partner. You have been most thoughtful recently, and we have decided to name a snack after you as a replacement for the beer nuts (which your gorilla ate!!!). "Macnutts -- bet you can't eat just one without wanting to switch to a Mac" will be our new ad campaign, which Mark Messier has accepted to both produce and appear in-person for this fine product. Merci and Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman

macnutt blurted: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Okay...this has gone far enough.

I will reload the West Coast Rotten Salmon Cannon and rail-gun salmon head launcher and obliterate this nonsensical nub of a thread before it becomes a 400 pound hairy gorilla.* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ha-ha-ha--ha-ha! You think you can stop us with idle commentary. The guillotine stands idle in the shadows at Dr.G's request, but can be an effective deterrent against hostile outside forces in short notice. Be careful or be gone!


----------



## MacDoc

Macnutt infantry or perhaps Marines may be the only solution -  a damn long way around tho'


----------



## Kosh

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macnutt:
*
I will reload the West Coast Rotten Salmon Cannon and rail-gun salmon head launcher and obliterate this nonsensical nub of a thread before it becomes a 400 pound hairy gorilla.

Ready...set....aim....FIRE!!!*
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sounds like Chef Pierre will have smoked salmon on tonight's menu. When god gives you salmon, you make smoked salmon. Well or we can have BBQ salmon on the super-sized BBQ out back.


----------



## Kosh

Last night's show was excellent. I like that baseball skit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, great lightshow!!!!!! You are still the Icon Maven of ehMacLand.

Kosh, that was only part of the bit, and the whole routine is truly a classic.

I have been grading until my eyes are about to fall out, so I shall wish you all a peaceful goodnight. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman

haven't seen macnutt's face around recently. The guillotine must have scared him away. (Either that or he's been busy defending himself in the Baghdad thread). Why can't people just get a bong?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

gee, i thought he had his salmon launcher retro-fitted for pigs?


----------



## Dr.G.

Appearing for one night only!!!!!!! Live, from a gala engagement for the Queen of Iceland!!!!!!!!!!! The one and only,,,

Sal Monstein and his troupe of Dancing/Singing Salmon.
They will do their "I've got the fish laucher blues" folk dance, and sing their classic song, "Fly me to the moon".
Don't miss this once in a lifetime event. A free bag of MacNutts, the nut of Apple Computers and Mac lovers everywhere, will be given to the first 1384 patrons who attent this gala event.
See you at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club!!!!!!1


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G.,
you forgot to plug Sal's "salmon school."


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmm a bag of MacNuts ....perhaps genus Celtus...salted of course.









I'm sure he's in his lab working on a fish head teleporter to bypass the Pleasure Dome defending ShangriLa  

Guillotines are so..........1700s.


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, yes, I forgot to plug Sal's School of Salmon and Cycle Safety. Thanks for reminding me.

macdoc, we have installed a "return to sender" safety shield on all of our computers so that anything sent that is of an offensive nature (e.g, rotting salmon heads) will be immediately returned from it's sender. We are really high tech here at the club house.

By the way, I have taken your advice about the scanner re slides and have made arrangements with a local Kodak person here in St.John's to have my slides scanned in Kodak Photo CD. Thanks for the advice. Now, I am still looking for a good scanner that will scan photographs, and be able to function with my soon-to-be-ordered iMac. Any suggestions, oh wise MacMaven?


----------



## Peter Scharman

Welcome LGBaker to ehMac and the Shangri-la club.
I'm glad to hear that MacNutts is an edible treat....I was afraid it was a genital disorder when i first heard of it.
It seems as though the salmon threat was more smell mongering than reality. Our invisible "Star Wars" shield would have deflected them right back into his back yard anyway. Not good for neighbour relations, I'd say.
I hear talk of a remake of the old comedy movie hit "A Fish Called Wanda", starring: John Cleese and Jamie Lee Curtis. The remake title is rumoured to be "A Salmon Called Ella"


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Peter. You seem in fine form this snow-flurry morning (at least here in St.John's). I am grading assignments (hard copy), gradeing online (WebCT Discussion Forum), and taking the dogs out to play in the snow in Churchill Park (two days ago it was nearly free of snow). As well, I am taking a moment to check out the club house. I have to admit that my time constraints limit my viewing of the more socially relevant threads, but I do listen to the CBC to keep up with the events out there in the real world.

Keep those light shows coming!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

"All we are saying.... is give peace a chance....."


----------



## LGBaker

I feel someone at the club should cast a net for those "still-kicking fish heads" that macnutt is sending over. Such a sight would deserve a close inspection and perhaps a night on the stage. There may even be a hint of a solution to the cod shortage. Volunteer?


----------



## minnes

Hi all
Would any of you pay fifty million usa dollars for a mandolin?

here it is on ebay now

and the guy has a zero rating and sunglasses , why not get 2.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Well, you got my interest and was prepared to buy it as a gift for Dr. G, but discovered it was only worth US$15,000, so it really wasn't worth bothering with. I have so much money from all the contracts and investments Dr G has made, that this amount is now only pocket change. Im may wait for an original Strativarius to come along.


----------



## minnes

peter
look at the bid history 
it is very interesting
about 20 bids were cancelled and the seller told each of them to go to some warm place beneath the ground.
50,000,000 went down to 15,000


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

ah eBay with all of its "go to 'the' hell" comments


----------



## minnes

macspectrum
for some reason that "the hell" line made me guffaw and chortle a little.
I really have to wonder why several bidders did this to the seller.


----------



## minnes

We have had about 6 or 7 inches of blowing snow today. When you step outside you get a face full of the stuff and it isnt letting up any time soon.
That big layer of snow will go dandy with the 3 inches of ice underneath it.
This is truly the winter that wont die easily, not unlike the monster thread.


----------



## fül

macspectrum, minnes,

you might have noticed that the word 'kontol' was also used in one of the bid cancellations/retractions.

any of you has an idea of what the word means? (it's indonesian, obviously)


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Peter. The offer of the Strativarius was very generous of you, especially since my birthday is not until October. It would be a nice addition to the club house annex, which will house our symphony concert hall. Actually, the club house now looks like a hub (albeit not a digital hub), with the main club house in the center, the concert hall at the north spoke, the new open university on the south spoke, the even newer theater for off-Broadway productions on the east spoke, and the nearly completed sports complex is on the west spoke. I thought that we would make a bid for the Ottawa Senators. We could even give all the ehMacLanders a special luxuary box. Whenever one of the ehMacLand Doxies (the name of the new team) scored a hat trick, instead of the octopus being thrown onto the ice (as they do in Detroit), we could throw some of Macnutt's salmon heads. We could give him the exclusive concession to this "event", thus disarming him of his ammo for a worthy cause. 

I heard about the "faux pas" in the multimedia room this afternoon, when the ICT person came in and wanted to know where was a computer with a Centrino wireless connection. We showed him to the "latrino" and demonstrated the "east coast swirly", although not actually going beyond a virtual demonstration. He became a quick switcher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, ful. I haven't seen your (in a virtual sense) for ages. How is Life treating you these days?

We had the strangest snow I have ever seen. Imagine small pea-size hail, but it wasn't ice. The snow had the consistency of styrofoam beads. It was light, very dry, and very unique. They were like burrs, sticking to the fur of all four of my dogs. Rags, who is from Calgary, and quite used to hail, seemed to enjoy it, but the other three like to play in flake-like snow, not bead-like snow.


----------



## minnes

Dr G
Was the weather pretty rotten on your way to the club today?


----------



## fül

this space is reserved for future posting, thanks for your patience.


----------



## LGBaker

Has the Calendar for Shangri-la U. been published yet. I need to complete my degree in Persiflage and this looks like exactly the place to do it.


----------



## LGBaker

Thank the stars that someone is out there! I was beginning to feel that the real world had impinged on Shangri-la and covered it all with snow - or nerve gas - or something. Snowing in Newfoundland...hmmm. With permission, I would like to place an item on the agenda for the Clubhouse members to consider. It may be premature to suggest, but I'm certain all will feel it is best to be prepared for anything. Ahem. There could be a desirable advantage to imagining...I mean planning... a second Clubhouse to be commenced on Salt Spring Island. This would provide a convenient location for those of us with a repulsion for winter to muster and Macnutt could store all those organic items he has been threatening to contribute instead of dealing with the problems of transport. On second thought, a repository for organic assets somewhere in Southern ontario would be most convenient for all concerned; then anytime any members felt a need for a dose of reality (olfactory), we could hold a convocation in Toronto.

Think about it. An eastern establishment to be fondly called the "Citadel of Labrador Tea and Mighty East Winds" and one in the west called
"Lotus and Warm Spring Breezes". These are mere suggestions - feel free contribute your thoughts.

I believe we are on the right track here to Xanadu and perhaps beyond......


----------



## LGBaker

Thank the stars that someone is out there! I was beginning to feel that the real world had impinged on Shangri-la and covered it all with snow - or nerve gas - or something. Snowing in Newfoundland...hmmm. With permission, I would like to place an item on the agenda for the Clubhouse members to consider. It may be premature to suggest, but I'm certain all will feel it is best to be prepared for anything. Ahem. There could be a desirable advantage to imagining...I mean planning... a second Clubhouse to be commenced on Salt Spring Island. This would provide a convenient location for those of us with a repulsion for winter to muster and Macnutt could store all those organic items he has been threatening to contribute instead of dealing with the problems of transport. On second thought, a repository for organic assets somewhere in Southern ontario would be most convenient for all concerned; then anytime any members felt a need for a dose of reality (olfactory), we could hold a convocation in Toronto.

Think about it. An eastern establishment to be fondly called the "Citadel of Labrador Tea and Mighty East Winds" and one in the west called
"Lotus and Warm Spring Breezes". These are mere suggestions - feel free contribute your thoughts.

I believe we are on the right track here to Xanadu and perhaps beyond......


----------



## minnes

LGB
you double posted ! How embarassing.

yes the snow is miserable here, I hear the wind howling outside my apartment windows, yet the white snow seems to make the late night so much brighter.
I wouldnt mind having the club on Salt Spring, of course Im not the Water Buffalo Grand Poobah.

I propose we get the bus from the old Partridge Family TV show , and get Leslie Neilson to drive across the country startiing at Salt Spring and stop at all ehMacers residences and take us all to Newfoundland to have a surprise unboxing party when Dr G gets his iMac.


----------



## LGBaker

I didn't do it - I'm innocent!
I didn't do it - I'm innocent!


----------



## LGBaker

I was trusting that, in Shangri-la, everyone was handed a Big Al at the portal. An iMac's OK, too.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, the Shangri-la Club House is located in ehMacLand, not Newfoundland and Labrador, not Ontario, not BC or the Yukon. It is in ehMacLand. Thus, we are all equal in the club house, we all can get there without much travel, we all can be friends in the club house............good clean fun once you wipe off all of the rotting salmon tails, which we shall use as fertilizer for the Steve Jobs Memorial Gardens.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G. pruned:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> fertilizer for the Steve Jobs Memorial Gardens. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Steve Jobs died?


----------



## minnes

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*Dr. G. pruned:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> fertilizer for the Steve Jobs Memorial Gardens. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Steve Jobs died?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Didnt you know?
Steve has been a vampire, aka the walking undead for the last 15 years,


----------



## LGBaker

Good Heavens! No one has posted to this thread for hours! Was it something I said? A million blissful apologies to any and all. I am squirming in my chair to think I might have upset or damaged the fount of goodwill that was pouring forth. I promise to never post any attempt at humour again. Humbly basking in a mild spring evening, I remain - Lyle G. Baker. (Private email flames will be accepted.)


----------



## minnes

LGB
I guess it's just a slow evening,
all the regulars are polishing their fingernails or something.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Steve Jobs, the underpaid CEO of $1 per annum, died. However, the Steve Jobs of Apple Computer/MacWorld keynotes/all in black Steve Jobs is alive and well, and quite well paid. Thus, the Memorial Garden is in his honor, and where old Mac owners can be buried with their old Macs.


----------



## minnes

Well, Im sure Peter has several old Macs that he should bury. Give it up Peter, System 6.0.8 isnt coming back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I believe that my Mac LC II has 6.0.? on it, but I intend to be buried like the Vikings -- cast adrift into the North Atlantic with all of my worldly possessions on a burning boat. Of course, I shall be dead, so if anyone wants this Mac, they are free to have it and give it a new home.


----------



## minnes

hmmmph, a hallowed out Mac plus makes an excellent home for chipmunks, and other small rodents and with a little remodeling- aquatic creatures.


----------



## LGBaker

Dr. G., I would like to publicly express my gratitude for pointing out the markers on the path to ehMacland. I hadn't realized that I was far too fettered by the mundane; I feel an immanent freedom and a flood of song welling inside me as I approach that tender domain!!! Visions of tap-dancing fish heads.

Minnes, I shall thank you too, for pointing out my clumsy double post. Surely, in ehMacland this would be interpreted as exuberance - embarrassment about such deeds would become a part of a former life. An ever fainter shadow.

I was under the impression that old Macs never died - they just got parted out. My Centris 650 is still humming nicely. Until it gives up, I will postpone the choice between burial or cremation. In one of Jack Vance's fine novels, the conquered villain was injected with a substance that converted all body constituents to something called marmelite - a durable stone-like material. This could be another possible end to old Macs. They could then be used in place of Allen blocks for landscaping.

I saw System 6.0.8 once. It was in a package that had never been opened. What is it really like?


----------



## Peter Scharman

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>*Well, Im sure Peter has several old Macs that he should bury* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
You have no idea!!! I have a garage full of old Macs from LC, IIsi, LC475. through 6100 to Starmax. Also lots of monitors, printers, cables and so many more Mactreasures. There's a BIG housecleaning coming up when the weather turns warmer. There's a workbench somewher under all that stuff if I remember.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, you speak of "the markers on the path to ehMacland", but I take no credit for them, in that I am a wanderer as well. In a way, we came to ehMacLand as "strangers in a strange land", only to be welcomed by our fine community members. 

"I hadn't realized that I was far too fettered by the mundane..." Here, in the Shangri-la Club House, you shall be able to find some of what you seek, as well as a momentary respite from the "winds of war" that blow outside in the real world. 

"I feel an immanent freedom and a flood of song welling inside me as I approach that tender domain!!! Visions of tap-dancing fish heads." Hey, go for it1!!!! Amature night is every Tuesday night on the stage of the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club. We are always looking for new talent. Where do you think that the Dynamic Duo of Dancing Doxies started? Or Mildew Slazwow and his brother, Silva, and their plate twirling act (as seen on the Ed Sullivan show)? Or Shania Twain? Or the Willy Lump-lump revival? They all got their first big break on our stage. So, dance, sing, tell jokes, juggle, yodel, or play a musical instrument.


----------



## minnes

I can play the spoons


----------



## Dr.G.

minnes, we actually do need a spoons player for Dvorak's "New World Symphony". Do you by any chance also play the oboe? Our symphony hall will be filled with the sounds of this fine piece of music on May 1st.

This shall be followed by a revised "Swan Lake", entitled "Doxie Puddle", although with the same score.

I can't wait for the summer festival of doing everything that Mozart ever wrote in one massive non-stop performance.


----------



## LGBaker

I can read - I'll do Mozart's correspondence.

I am currently listening in vain for the spoons in the "New World...". Perhaps the recording I have was a bit short of a full orchestra?

I am also straining to visualize a flock of doxies floating high, graceful and regal upon the mirrored-sky surface of a lake. Don't they have to paddle or something, to stay afloat? Ah, but I forget. This is ehMacland!!


----------



## minnes

Doxie Puddle ??

Yaknow , my firend used to have a dog named Puddles. if you have to ask why you never had a puppy.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr G. spewed: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>*"I feel an immanent freedom and a flood of song welling inside me as I approach that tender domain!!! Visions of tap-dancing fish heads."* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Have you been smoking the funny stuff again? Or maybe watching too many musicals? I feel nauseous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, those are LGBaker's words and not my thoughts, so you would have to ask him of the motivation underlying their expression.


----------



## Dr.G.

I will have you know that Karol Kain herself taught the doxies to do ballet. It was not an easy (or graceful) task, but she is a genius.


----------



## Peter Scharman

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Peter, those are LGBaker's words and not my thoughts* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
That explains it! So Baker's the one smoking the stuff. That's what happens when you don't use the "Quote" coding....you get credited with someome else's thoughts (or sometimes, lack of)


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I utilized all the " " marks in the correct place. I am forever telling my students not to "sort of use such marks" to cite sources and words written by someone else.

How is Life treating you these day? I am overwhelmed by the positive reviews in the big newspapers over our opening night A and C skit. I think that our timing was on, so we pulled it off quite well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, all. Give peace a chance, Paix.


----------



## LGBaker

Sorry Peter. It's not so much what I have been smoking as where I have been working - a small town post office where Shangri-la, Xanadu, Utopia and Nirvana are concepts that cause puzzled frowns to appear. My attempts at communication have been reduced to oofs, grunts, shrieks and whistles over the years. I promise to be mindful of hyperbole as I scan my fragmented soft drive for ways to express myself.

I am concerned about your nausea, especially since you were the first to greet me in at the Clubhouse gates. You haven't changed your mind, have you? Have you checked to see that the EMF shielding is still in place on that collection of old Macs?

Once again, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Peter Scharman

LGbaker wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Have you checked to see that the EMF shielding is still in place on that collection of old Macs?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Oh, I removed the EMF shielding long ago in the hopes that someone might steal them and the insurance would cover my costs. Alas, no such luck.

Dr. G , isn't it great that the reviews have been so poisitive?! Before we know it, we could be the opening act for Celine Dion in Vegas. I hope I can meet Wayne Newton. ¶¶ Daddy don't you walk so fast: Daddy don't you .......¶¶ (Brings tears to my eyes every time I hear that song)


----------



## Peter Scharman

The Monster Thread is alive but invisible. I made post 765 today. We can not be stopped!!


----------



## fül

Peter, the Monster Thread seems to have transformed itself from:
a thread by people who had nothing to say and for everyone to read
to:
a thread by people who have something to say for no-one to read

(because, i mean, who would post in the monster thread if they had nothing to say... if no-one is going to read it, then there must be some kind of higher purpose, no? ok, maybe i should go to bed. it's getting late, yes, even here in the yukon, where it is always early/earlier. g'night, all.)


----------



## MacNutt

Another volley from the GPS guided salmon-tipped multiple missile launcher....

_KA...WHHOOOSH!!_

REALEASE THE HOUNDS! Free the doxies! End this nonsense! GAAAAK!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

macnutt's military briefing
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Another volley from the GPS guided salmon-tipped multiple missile launcher.... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
uh oh, you hit an hospital


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all, on this cool but very sunny St.John's morning. Fresh coffee for anyone up this early.


----------



## MacNutt

If it's on this thread, then it had to be a _mental_ hospital.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, the doxies, and all the other dogs, are happily playing together in the Woz Dog Park. No sign of any flying salmon, snow, SARS or nuclear fallout here around the club house. Seems like the ills and grief from around the world do not find their way into the Valley of the Blue Moon. 

I do not make light of these global problems, but, for now, while I am aware of these pressing issues, I need to regain a sense of balance in my life.........as I feel others need to as well. Thus, this thread shall survive and grow despite all obstacles. Paix.


----------



## minnes

Is it just me or is this thread getting a little stranger every day?
Here's a factoid for you, did you know that
the Appl Cupertino campus cafeteria has both a wood burning pizza oven and a buerrito bar.
Steve J wanted to have beter food than Microsoft.


----------



## Peter Scharman

fül wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Peter, the Monster Thread seems to have transformed itself from:
a thread by people who had nothing to say and for everyone to read
to:
a thread by people who have something to say for no-one to read* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Was that supposed to be a deep analysis, or just an insult?? When people were reading it, we had nothing to say? No, we had something to say; it was subliminal and beyond the perception for those looking for obvious superficial meaning. And now we have something to say and no one can read it?? It is there: but again not visible to those seeking the obvious. You must have the karma!

macnutt wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>*REALEASE THE HOUNDS! Free the doxies! End this nonsense! GAAAAK! * <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Don't like this thread??....go away! Maybe we don't like some of yours either  (that was a dig). On a side note, please realize that it's not "realease". BTW, macspectrum,.... try standing IN FRONT of the salmon launcher from now on (and send us the video)

Good morning Dr. G. Pleasant morning isn't it? Shall we gather for a spot of tea around 11:00? Cheerio till then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, High Tea on the front varanda of the Club House sounds grand. I decided not to go to Augusta this year in protest of their stance towards not allowing women in the club. Of course, I was given a 25 year ban from ever setting foot in the executive lounge of the club when I went there with a girlfriend from Savannah (her dad was from Augusta and was a member on the executive). To make a long story short, I did not "look or act the part" of an exclusive member, even though I was dressed better than my girlfriend, and certainly acted much calmer. Still, it was not until I signed in the guest register and when asked if I was Jewish said "Yes", that the "fuss" started. That was spring of 1977, but I have declined to go back, even though I have since received a nice letter of apology.

Luckily, the Shangri-la Club House has no restrictions, no entry regulations, no dress code, no by-laws or entry fees, etc. In fact, there is not even much of a waiting time for our organic 18 hole golf course. I like to tee off at dawn here in St.John's, which is while the rest of you are still sleeping. Then, by the time it gets to the likes of MacNutt, I am in the Club House getting ready for various events. I did have a putt ruined when my ball rolled into the cup and then out, due to a small frog in the cup who decided to jump out at that very moment. However, I shall not blame that on MacNutt, since the rotten salmon were not part of the plagues brought forth upon Egypt about this time of the year "way back when".

If I miss you for morning tea, 4PM High Tea will be a fine time to exchange pleasantries. Until then and there.........Paix.


----------



## minnes

I am releaved that the club has no dress code, as I dont want to wear a dress.


----------



## fül

oh peter, please!
it certainly wasn't meant as an insult. the wording might have been awkward, but you did get the general sense of it, right? i mean, i have posted on the monster thread a couple of times and i am still posting stuff from time to time, even though many people won't ever read what i post there.
everything that comes past page 50 kind of reminds me of wim wenders' lisbon story. anyone seen that movie? maybe we could fit it into the repertoire programme of the Clubhouse's Cinema Paradisio. what do you guys think?


----------



## Dr.G.

ful, your wish (i.e., "...the repertoire
programme of the Clubhouse's Cinema Paradisio") is our command. The Chez Boggy movie hall is near completion, so start a listing of your top picks for this "repertoire programme". Since it's your idea, you're in charge. Democracy at it's finest here at the Shangri-la Club House.


FYI, the rumors that the Meditation Gardens would be turned into a polo pitch are totally false. Granted, we did get such a request from Prince Charles, but since he has no status in this community or at the Club House, his request was gratiously rejected. Sorry, Peter, I know how much you wanted to have that knighthood bestowed upon you this time around, but maybe we could send a doxie pup to the queen to get you that knighthood.


----------



## Peter Scharman

minnes wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *I am releaved that the club has no dress code, as I dont want to wear a dress. * <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
That's OK, but you still must know the code (8 digits)

Fül wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>*oh peter, please!
it certainly wasn't meant as an insult.* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I believe you. The black star has been removed from your name tag.

Dr G. Sorry I missed the tea. My mother-in-law needed some attention today and I was needed elsewhwere. Perhaps tomorrow morning before I go off to change a friend's hydro panel. I'd love to try one of your wife's famous bagels.


----------



## LGBaker

Thanks, minnes, for sticking up for the rest of us. Personally, bagels aren't a favourite food - but I could be tempted by a bowl of chocolate ice cream. In ehMacland, it must be out of this world.  . Come to think of it, I would like to see the High Tea menu. Dr. G?


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh tea or coffee, freshly made bagels or muffins, salmon "slushies" (road-kill salmon put in the blender), home-made jams and fresh air. Anyone interested this morning???


----------



## MacNutt

Looks like its time for my morning volley of salmon tipped heat seekers. Aimed due east, of course.


Targetting...gotcha in the crosshairs...one small dog to the left...ready...aim....FIRE!!!

_TRIPLE_WHHOOOSSSHHH!!!_

You may see several salmon missiles heading your way. I've got _roes and roes_ of em!

Be forwarned.


----------



## minnes

Dr G, How come Peter gets a Bagel and not the rest of us. Can't all the clubbers get a bagel after they go through initiation ?


----------



## LGBaker

I'm sure I saw and heard macnutt's latest volley passing overhead just a while ago. They didn't appear to be spawners, though. There may be someone imitating your technology, macnutt - are your patents in place? There was some fallout in any case. Dr. G. Pass the fresh air, please.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, the fresh air is coming off the ocean, and there is a touch of spring in the air. Let us hope so, especially after the 17+ feet of snow we just had this winter.

Macnutt, for the record, I have registered Daisy and Rootie at potential Search and Rescue dogs for accident victims. Thus, if you harm them, it is a federal offense, and we all know how you want to uphold the laws of Canada. Just thought I would pass that on to you before you set your "crosshairs" at any dogs on this side of the Rockies.


----------



## MacDoc

Macnutt you need "cold seekers".









100,000 cod just FROZE TO DEATH  in NL...and I'm not kidding

"ST. JOHN'S—Water temperatures in a small Newfoundland bay where hundreds of thousands of cod have frozen to death are nearing record levels, fisheries scientists said yesterday.

Teams of researchers were conducting a series of tests in Smith Sound to determine why more than 200,000 kilograms of cod have died in one of the largest mass cod kills in recent memory.

They have found that the entire water column in a section of the bay on the province's east coast is well below normal levels, causing the fish to begin freezing and then die.

"The water temperature in there is almost as cold as sea water can possibly get — it's extremely cold from top to bottom," George Lilly, a biologist with the Fisheries Department, said in St. John's.

Oceanographers were trying to figure out why the water has fallen to temperatures not seen in the last couple of decades. 

CANADIAN PRESS"


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, sadly, the Smith Sound cod stock is the last large school of cod left on this side of the North Atlantic. They don't stray too far off the 200 mile limit, so the foreign draggers can't get to them. However, it seems as if the seal population, which is now estimated at over 5 million, forced them into a part of the ocean that was quite cold, and thus, they froze to death. There is a fear that they will migrate far enough off shore that the foreign draggers will fish illegally in Canadian waters and plunder the rest of this school before they have a chance to spawn. Unless the Canadian Coast Guard or the DoFO ships find them within Canadian waters, they do nothing. The ships can have tonnes of illegal cod on board, but nothing is done.

Imagine the devistation of the Canadian auto industry if 70% of all cars produced in Windsor was suddenly taken into the US, with no payment for these cars whatsoever. Then, lay off all of the auto workers in Ontario, only to have the plants reopen with workers from the US. Then, ship the cars, made in Canada by US workers back into the US, with Canada receiving not a cent for this manufacturing. The only thing Ontario is expected to do is to pay for the social assistance of these laid off workers, and to provide health care for the US workers free of charge. This is the equivalent matter here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

On a lighter note, the sky is clear, there are loads of stars in the sky, everyone in our house is getting ready for bed........and I chose this moment to wish you all a peaceful good night. Paix.


----------



## minnes

I just got home from travelling around Hamilton and Burlington area. the temperature is on the rise again and the snow is turning into small pond like bodies of muck and sludge around here.
We stoped at a Chapters in Burlington, I looked at a few books I wouldnt mind having but its hardd to justify the cash. One of the PHP books I wanted was about $85 with tax, Its nice to have hard copy, but to save $85 I can get some help on the internet. Did I ever tell you that a friend of mine sold a empty 1971 Hostess Twinkie box on eBay for $300, I should be investing in garbage like that instead of trying to become a programmer.


----------



## LGBaker

Twinkie box......$300......hhmmm. Sounds like a challenge to a person's dignity. Money vs self- respect.....hhmmm. Although there is a vast supply of garbage, there will be a limited number of customers for it. Stick with programming, minnes. We need you.

Because of the time zones and the shape of the Earth and the manner in which the Earth rotates, etc., I would like to wish the Clubhouse population a "good morning".


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, LBG, and good morning all. The sun just rose over Signal Hill and the smell of the fresh ocean air is in the gentle but cool breeze (I live a few kilometers from the ocean coastline). Fresh coffee will be ready in a few minutes. Any takers?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Twinkies were/are my favorite junk food, especially when I was a kid. I wouldn't pay $300 for the box, but with all of the preservatives in a Twinkie, an original Twinkie is probably edible even today.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmmm 6 am and a solid 8 hours sleep  unusual for me I usually sleep 5 hours plus nap(s)  I'm a power napper from way back.

Good morning Ehmaclandians ( sounds like something from Swift ). The GTA is indeed emerging from an unusually long winter. Lots of birds singing and during the day the sound of melting snow is delightful.
I was sitting out on my sheltered porch enjoying the sunshine. More today.

Time for a MacDoc coffee.

Dr. G how are you progressing on River Theives??
I'm floundering between a sciFi that is intriguing and monstrous third volume of a quite exotic fantasy and doing justice to neither.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, sorry to say I have had too much grading, online and in hard copy, to read much of anything other than these items. I fear that with all that is taking place in my life right now, everything but work and research has to be put on hold (I might be waiting until July to place my iMac order, but let's keep that between the two of us "doctors", OK?).

Powernaps are grand. A 15 minute nap at 4PM can keep me going until midnight.


----------



## minnes

ooh Dr G, puhlease say it aint so.
We were setting up for a big unboxing party right here in the clubhouse, so you could give live play by play commentary of unpacking and setting up of your new Mac. Heck,I already arranged for a 12 foot Reuben sandwitch to be flown in from a New York City deli.
We took you in as one of our own, we made you an honourary mac guy, we gave you our love and respect. In return , all of us were waiting for the day when you will return like the prodigal son to the Mac fold.


----------



## Dr.G.

minnes, if that is a Reuben sandwich from the Stage Deli in NYC, the order is on its way!!! Still, I have to admit that I like the deli food from the local deli in my old neighborhood where I grew up (the Rego Park/Forest Hills area of Queens, NY, home of the Boulevard and Ben's Deli).

I guess Macdoc told. So much for the Hippocratic Oath 

"I swear by Apollo Physician and Asclepius and Hygieia and Panaceia and all the gods and
goddesses, making them my witnesses, that I will fulfil according to my ability and
judgment this oath and this covenant."

I shall do no harm....

I shall not tell what I know, or covet my neighbor's Mac....


----------



## fül

uh-oh... i just heard the son of monster thread rearing its ugly head again... everyone duck (especially you, dr.g.), this is far worse than a volley chinook salmon heads... the son of monster thread's mourning over its father's death is over... and it doesn't seem happy with some profane words being pronounced in the clubhouse... run people, duck and cover!!! dr.g.! what havoc have you wrecked on us!  

please make it end: get a mac!!!


----------



## LGBaker

OK. Don't everyone panic! I'll be sending Dr. G. my 7200 on the next bus. What was the Clubhouse address again?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Father, I have sinned against heaven, and in thy sight, and am no more worthy to be called thy son."

But the father, Steve of Jobs, said to his servants, "Bring forth the best robe, and put it on him; and put a ring on his hand, and shoes on his feet." Give unto him the finest Mac in all the land.

"And bring hither the fatted calf, and kill it; and let us eat, and be merry. For this my son was dead, and is alive again; he was lost, and is found. And they began to be merry."

still later....................

'Twas the night before New Mac Day, when all through the house

Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse;

The stockings were hung by the chimney with care,

In hopes that Steve Woz soon would be there;

When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,

I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter.

Away to the window I flew like a flash,

Tore open the shutters and threw up the sash.

The moon on the breast of the new-fallen snow

Gave the lustre of mid-day to objects below,

When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,

But a miniature catapult, and eight tiny salmon.

With a little old driver, so lively and quick,

I knew in a moment it must be MacNutt.

More rapid than eagles his coursers they came,

And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name; 

"Now, Peter! now, Minnes! now, jeac5 and ful. 
On, Macdoc and macspectrum! on Kosh! on PosterBoy too!

To the top of the porch! to the top of the wall! Now dash away! dash away! dash away all!"

He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,

And ate all the salmon, then called me a jerk,

And laying his finger aside of his nose,

And giving a nod, up the chimney he rose;

He sprang to his catapult, still dripping with fish,

To his team gave a whistle,

And away they all flew like the down of a thistle.

But I heard him exclaim, ere he drove out of sight,

"Buy a Mac soon or you won't live a fortnight."


----------



## Dr.G.

What a day at the club house. The indoor arena nears completion, as does our mini-sportsplex arena for baseball and basketball (capacity 25000 choice seats). We have arranged to have the Ice Capades with all of the noted Canadian ice skaters/dancers come to our initial production of "Doxies on Ice". As well, we have made arrangements for the Montreal Expos to play some of their games at our new sportsplex arena (since they already are playing 22 games in Puerto Rico). The teams faced will be the NY Mets, the NY Yankees and our own BlueJays. 

Quite the coup, n'est pas? We at PS&MSG Inc. aim to please. Since we are footing the bill for all of this building in and around the club house (it is part of our corporate civic duty), I trust that everyone is pleased to date. We have much more space to develop, but I feel that greenspace is as important at developed areas. We are like an oasis in the middle of a wooded area. This is why the rumors of the airstrip/heloport are just that -- rumors. Horse drawn coaches and electric trams, and the odd Segway, are all that will be seen in the vicinity of the club house.


----------



## jeac5

Good evening, Dr. G. Have you ever considered a different career as a poet, perhaps? I tremendously enjoyed your version of 'Twas the Night Before New Mac Day' and believe I may even save that one to disk. Sorry again to hear of the delay, but it does leave something to look forward to for the summer months.

As we all are, I too am pleased with the development of the clubhouse. I also think that the greenspace is of the upmost importance. Can we have some wonderful dog walking trails at our disposal. Also, you mentioned horse drawn carriages. Can we have some riding horses as well? I would like to suggest some Icelandic horses. They are somewhat smaller than our North American horses but what a beautiful horse to ride! They have a fifth gait that allows you to ride them quite fast, but while sitting comfortably in the saddle without your teeth rattling inside your head. I think it's called 'tolt' (not sure of spelling). I am no expert, have only had the experience a few times, but think that they would be a wonderful addition to the clubhouse! Hmmm?


----------



## MacDoc

Very cute Dr. G - scanning is a bit awkward but the concept certainly works.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, my mother was a poet, and I won a puppy at the age of 8 by writing a poem. I have always loved reading and writing poetry.

Re the greenspace, we have a 10 to 1 ratio at the club house. For every section that is developed, we must have 10 sections that are totally undeveloped. We already have the dog playground outside, the indoor gym, and an outdoor hikers trail for strolling (no jogging) and friendly dogs.

The horse path is another issue I have not considered. We have some Newfoundland ponies and a non-commercial collection of animals in the game preserve, where there is absolutely NO HUNTING ALLOWED. Actually, there are no weapons allowed in the vacinity of the club house. Still, a riding path might be an interesting idea. Why not work up a proposal and submit it to the funding committee (Peter and yours truly). The only thing we turned down was the polo pitch, the airstrip and the heloport. We are still investigating the environment impact of the person-made lake, since we already have various meditation ponds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, you may call me dense, but what do you mean by "Very cute Dr. G - scanning is a bit awkward but the concept certainly works"?


----------



## jeac5

Person-made lake... I actually had to read that twice to get it. I can work up a proposal to submit. I do have a line on where we can acquire some of these beautiful Icelandic horses. Check out this site to learn a bit more about them: http://www.imh.org/imh/bw/iceland.html 

Particularly, have a look at the part about their gaits. In show, these horses perform the tolt gait with the rider holding a full glass of beer and not spilling a drop. And, this gait can be as fast as a gallop! They are a completely pure breed of horse. A horse that leaves Iceland is forbidden to return to ensure this.
Just imagine the peaceful trail rides. I think it would be a lovely addition to the clubhouse. Perhaps you could run it by Peter?Must go for this evening, take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, "person-made" is gender neutral.

The idea sounds good to me. I deal with all animal, agricultural and architectural issues, and Peter deals with the technological, culinary and musical aspects of proposals. Thus, this is in my area, and I say it's a go...........so long as you are able to stay within the budgeted $7,196,723.86. OK?


----------



## minnes

Dr G, I have a problem with any puddle "made" by a person, I have no problem with an artificial pond though.

At the Max of 5,000 posts I hope you will have your Mac. And I thought my 5 month decision and red taped path to mac ownership was lengthy

Of course we will still accept you if by 5,000 posts you are still macless. Of it is bizarrely ironic that the guy with more posts than any other guy on the mac forum is not a Mac owner.

In the meantime, I'll be fishing through dumpster looking for collectables to sell on EBay. Too bad I didnt save that "right to life" Pizza box on my last trip to the USA. Besides the Twinkie box my buddy also sold an old box of Royal Lemon pie filling for $12 on EBay. I used to have a neighbour who byicycled around town and was always picking up lost cash and things, often around highway turnoffs the like. I dont have that kind of luck, one hot night last summer, a friend and I were trawling some downtown , and in a massive crowd I stepped on a wad of bills and took 2 more steps, my friend picks it up and stands around looking for the owner, when no one claims it , he pockets $60 . Does he buy me a dinner, HAH!

So to sum up, it's a wacky world, go forth and be happy and dont take any wooden Twinkies.
Sunday, I will tell you how we cruely exploit bees.


----------



## MacNutt

Time to launch another volley of salmon-tipped heat seekers toward the decadent and nonsensical east.

Ready...Aim..._FIRE!!!_

WHOOOSHHH!!!

BTW...these particular multiple launch rockets are equipped with cluster bombs. They will lie in wait for anyone posting silly comments and will detonate when in the presence of total nonsense or fluff. Especially when it it used to pad out the actual posting numbers of lightweight citizens who are trying to score big numbers to lend unjustified credence to their names. While not actually saying anything of real value at all.....

Be forwarned. We are ON to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, if the Icelandic horses will not feel too out of place in the Valley of the Blue Moon (where the Shangri-la Club House is located), then I think you have a sound idea.

Minnes, I see your point about the artificial puddle. Thus, maybe I should have utilized the term "pool", as in meditative and reflective pools. We do have some, beneath the Bo trees where Zen meditation classes are offered each morning at dawn and evening at sunset.

"So to sum up, it's a wacky world, go forth and be happy and dont take any wooden Twinkies." I agree.

"Sunday, I will tell you how we cruely exploit bees."
   Bees are the friends of all gardners...............please "give bees a chance"!!!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>*I deal with all animal, agricultural and architectural issues, and Peter deals with the technological, culinary and musical aspects of proposals.* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
That sounds acceptable to me. The cost limit is in line but as musical co-ordinator, I would ask that the horse show be modified to become a musical ride. Dr G and I will don our RCMP type uniforms and lead the procession. Macnutt has asked if he can be a clown on the sidelines, entertaining the children and those stressed by their participation in confrontational discussion. For them, he plays a recording of Sonny & Cher,..."And The Beat Goes On.... ¶¶.........And The Beat Goes On...... la-di-da-di-di, la-di-da-di-da"


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, good morning.

I like the idea of our wearing RCMP uniforms. I saw my first Mountie on the Peace Bridge when I was a little boy. I was an avid watcher of "Sgt.Preston of the Canadian Mounted Police" when I was a boy. I also was against Disney gaining a copyright over the RCMP symbols (which has since expired).

I should forewarn you of my riding abilities. The stories I have to tell would make Stephen King want to switch his sci fi-horror genre totally to books for preschoolers. Still, I guess if I could learn to drive a car (more horror stories, especially for those who love cows!!), I can learn to ride a horse. I saw the Musical Ride when they were here in St.John's. Quite the show. Still, Icelandic horses and Newfoundland ponies should be treated with respect, rather than spectacle. It's like the doxies races in Florida, where doxies chase a rabbit toy around a track and jump over six-inch high hurdles. Cruel and pitiful.

How is Life treating you these days, my friend?


----------



## Peter Scharman

I remember Sgt. Preston. The part I like best about being in an RCMP uniform is that you can go out afterwards and pretend to hand out parking tickets. You can meet a lot of new people that way.
So they have Doxie races in Florida!? Six inch jumps?......from a distance you'd hardly notice, but I guess it needs to be in perspective. Do the males have to try this as well?...could be hazardous, I would think. Cruel, indeed!
It has ben a busy week of re-wiring a friends basement, moving plumbing, fixing other people's bad work, etc, but I'm done till after the drywaller is finished. Now it's back to my own job list...it's about 5 pages long, so I hope to get it completed before I die. Gotta go now; the weather is great today and the errands are awaitin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, yes, the uniform is a true plus, but I always liked the notion that the "Mountie always got their man". This was like the FBI with class and dash.

A 6-8 inch hurdle for a doxie is like a race with meter high hurdles for an average size person. What amazes me is how fast they can run. Max is built for speed, and when the doxies chase him (Rags, at 14 1/2 is too old to run) they have bursts of speed like a torpedo coming from a submarine. 

I am slowly seeing the light at the end of my grading tunnel. I figure that by the third week in April, all will be finalized re grades, and I need to think about teaching my courses during Intersession and Summer (early May until mid August). Then I have some free time, which I shall spend with my new iMac. Circumstances have forced me to wait a few more months, but I am determined to have some time to learn/enjoy this fine machine. To think, that I first got the urge to return to the Mac-side of computing when I heard that they were coming out with the initial iBook back in July of 2001. I joined ehMac back in August of 2001 to participate in a learning community. I have not regretted my time spent here, or the friend, such as yourself, I have made here in ehMacLand.

I was sentimental right now, but I am just tired of grading. These stolen moments are helpful to enable me to refocus on each assignment and give it the attention that each student deserves. Most profs are breaking away from the case study/case analysis approach and the reflective final, but since my types of assignments cannot be downloaded from somewhere on the internet, I am able to gain a sense of what students are actually able to do (in a vicarious sense) within a classroom setting.

"See you later, alligator."


----------



## jeac5

Okay macnutt, 

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> the decadent and nonsensical east <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
As an easterner, I will let this one go. 

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Especially when it it used to pad out the actual posting numbers of lightweight citizens who are trying to score big numbers to lend unjustified credence to their names. While not actually saying anything of real value at all.....
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

This is all in jest, right? I mean, I was under the impression that ehmacland was a free community where one could post without having to evaluate our post for its percentage of real value. What constitutes 'real value'is very subjective, is it not? As for 'lightweight citizens', I thought we were all equal. I hope lightweight doesn't imply second class.

macnutt, if no one has invited you into the clubhouse yet, may I be the first? Instead of catapulting salmon our way, bring it with you and Peter will have the chef prepare a gourmet meal to your satisfaction.


----------



## MacDoc

Jeac...... Ghandi would be proud


----------



## jeac5

Why thank you, macdoc. Check out the thread in the Townhall where I have just replied to you and thanked you quite nicely!
Thanks again.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., the budget for the Icelandic horses will do nicely! Thank you for your generosity. I believe the 30 beautiful animals are en route as we speak and should be arriving at the clubhouse this weekend. I trust that the stables are prepared?


----------



## minnes

jeac5 
I hear the circus let the Living Unicorn go after the PETA complaints and the other scandels.
Maybe he could graze out back by the AppleII landfill.


----------



## jeac5

minnes, the more the merrier!
I am sure that the Unicorn and the Ponies will get along nicely.


----------



## minnes

I gotta tell you, I saw the unicorn on some circus TV show about 10 years ago, and it sure looked like a pony with a horn tacked on.
Thats why i figure he should be out in the pasture with the obsolete Apple IIs and a portion of the Scharman vintage mac collection


----------



## jeac5

Well, I am sure that the Unicorn would be happy with the vintage Macs, but I think he would be a little lonely without the Ponies to play with. Perhaps the stables and the vintage Mac areas can be located closely together to facilitate this.


----------



## minnes

oh yes the dead Mac Pluses make great planters , of course the batteries and dangerous metals have to be removed before permenant burial


welp, I gotta go out for supper, back in 2 hours
Mark


----------



## Dr.G.

Good evening, jeac5. Having a go at MacNutt I see. Salmon can be cooked so many ways, that it is a waste to kill them in such an undignified manner as cannon fodder.

The stables are completed, with the Newfoundland ponies taking up initial residence in these fine areas. All manner of animals are welcome in "The Ark of Woz". It looks nothing like Noah's ark, but it provides shelter for any and all animal that is in need. 

We just bought up the surrounding wooded area encircling the Shangri-la Club House, and now own the entire Valley of the Blue Moon and adjacent areas. Thus, no development will come close to us. We even now have a communal farm to grow our own organic vegetables.

I liked what you said about the equality of citizens here in ehMacLand. I see also that you are now a Full Citizen. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a nice fire going in the fireplace in the Commons Room of the Club House, and there is freshly brewed herbal tea, hot chocolate and glacier water for anyone wanting to relax after a long day (it's 1115PM here in St.John's).

Thus, I shall wish you all a peaceful good night..............will the last one out turn off the lights. Merci.

Paix.


----------



## jeac5

Well Dr. G., I may have missed you for this evening. Perhaps I will see you in the Commons Room (which I prefer to think of as the Great Hall as it has a nice, historical ring to it, I think). I would love a cup of hot chocolate as it has been raining all day here, and that is just what I need.

Thank you for the Kudos on the citizenship. You know, I just noticed myself all of a sudden this evening. I have no idea when it happened! It took a while, but your request finally came true. Thanks again, take care all.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, the Commons Room is the small area where we meet and discuss friendly things over a cup of coffee, etc. The Great Hall is where we have formal meetings, non-lavish dinners, presentations of the Order of ehMacLand for Valor and Service, and the awarding of the "Soapies" (a Macdoc creation). 

I see that the Icelandic horses arrived this morning. All seem healthy and happy down in the valley. All of the rotting salmon acted as a natural fertilizer and the grass down there is green and lush. We should rename that section of the valley the "Macnutt Lower Forty" in that he is responsible for the "delivery" of the natural fertilizer. 

A foggy morning here in St.John's.


----------



## minnes

Welp, I hiked all the way up to the club, this fine Sunday afternoon, and nonones here?
I even brought a fresh zuchini loaf and some unsweetened grapefruit juice.
I'll just leave it on the coffee table.
No one can say I don't take care of you folks.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., I am so glad to hear that the horses have arrived safely. Beautiful, aren't they? I must pop down later to visit with them. You know, we will need someone to groom and train them and to co-ordinate the trail rides etc. I do know someone we can ask to recommend such a person who has extensive Icelandic horse experience. I can only hope that the budget will allow for this?

Thank you for clearing up the confusion surrounding the Great Hall/Common Room for me. See, I was thinking of the fireplace in the Great Hall, forgetting that there is also one in the Common Room. Silly me! 

minnes, thanks so much for the fresh zucchini loaf! I arrived just in time to snatch up the last piece. Yummm. So sorry that no one was there to thank you personally when you arrived.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, sorry we missed you, but many of us were over in the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club getting ready for tonight's "Amature Hour". The fun and silliness shall flow tonight with any and all welcome to put on a 15 minute skit, act, stand-up routine, etc. for the members of ehMacLand. This might be the one chance we all get to show the world "our stuff" (in a non-Freudian sense) and claim our 15 minutes of fame.

See you all then and there.............


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., I thought I would let you know that in a virtual sense at least, I have joined you as a resident of Newfoundland and Labrador. I just placed myself on the virtual map and I know that I clicked on Cape Breton, but there I am, in Labrador!
Must go and explore my new home...


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, we can use all of the talented persons that are willing to settle in our "terra nova". 

Welcome to our province.

Hopefully, this afternoon's ehMac shutdown will not adversly affect this Club House. We shall see............


----------



## minnes

I thought everything was closing down by now for fumigating and remodeling, I see some folks are still here.
I ll check in around 8pm eastern and see if anything is afoot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings all. The Comedy Club is packed so I had to come out and get more chairs. I hope some of the folks post their wit and satire on this thread to share their humor/humour with the rest of the group.


----------



## minnes

Im back again


----------



## MacDoc

I think you should have a trophy room for outstanding Canadians.

Mike Weir's Green Jacket is nice start.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

David,
As I had mentioned before the player does not get to take the jacket with them.
The jacket stays at Augusta National.

You'd have a better chance getting your wife to become a member than having Hootie let that jacket out.


----------



## jeac5

Ohhh. My sides are splitting! The What's Up Dachs comedy club is rolling tonight! I had to step outside just to catch a breath of air and stop laughing for a few moments. I recommend to all out there to come on in and enjoy!


----------



## jeac5

If only I had something funny to say...


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, when in doubt, always go with a "Knock Knock" joke. It works every time. Go ahead and try it and you shall see what I mean.

Nice look to this new forum.


----------



## LGBaker

jeac5 - there is a "string" of chicken crossing the road anecdotes in Made Me Laugh elsewhere in this forum. It may tweak your funny bone.


----------



## LGBaker

Addressing Peter Scharman - amateur entertainment co-ordinator.

I am involved in ongoing negotiations with Slowpoke, our Corgi, to manage the review that she and her family are currently rehearsing. They call it the "Corgi Caracole and Tail-wagging Taunt". They really only want the exposure to prepare for the road to greater things. Due to certain physical limitations, it is guaranteed to be a short show. Can we schedule this spectacle in the near future?


----------



## LGBaker

Spring has returned to Cranbrook, bringing the starling along to roost. They sit atop the fir tree in my yard cackling and groaning in their tedious fashion. Are any of the Clubhouse members attracted to starling pie. Let me know as soon as possible!


----------



## Peter Scharman

macspectrum wrote:


> *As I had mentioned before the player does not get to take the jacket with them.
> The jacket stays at Augusta National.*


If that were the case, then the rumours that he is going to wear the jacket at the hockey game must not be correct. Why would they not allow the jacket out of the clubhouse? Are they afraid a *female* might put it on????


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, we book our dog shows alphabetically. Thus, " "Corgi Caracole and Tail-wagging Taunt" would go on just prior to the "Dynamic Dancing Doxie Duet", but just after the "Boston Bulldogs and their Bowler Bonnets".


----------



## LGBaker

Good morning, ehMaclandians. Well! That was quite a performance last night. There's something about those little pug faces under a bonnet that tugs at the heart strings. And the doxies...what can I say except that I look forward eagerly to the upcoming trio performance. Slowpoke and her troupe were quite encouraged by the appreciation displayed for their little act - especially after I explained to them that the audience standing and gesticulating with their torsos was the ehMac version of the wave and not a mockery of their "Taunt". They are a little sensitive about their phantom tails and really needed the boost in their confidence that the audience provided. Thanks one and all. There will be an addition to their act called "Whisker Dance" for their next performance. It is sure to be a pleaser.

I was also happy to see Queen Elizabeth in the crowd. For years now I have been urging the Royals to mingle more often and it is gratifying to see they are following my advice. During our little post-show chat in the Common Room, Elizabeth assured me that she felt ehMacland was a charming spot and that the members were such a refreshing lot of rascals. She also assured me that she felt the Governor-General would appreciate an invitation to the next Amateur Night. I replied that I would pass this along to the appropriate official. Who is that, anyway? Let's see - what else? Ah yes. Elizabeth allayed my concerns that Britain may be embarking upon another round of empire building with the remark, "We have enough still from our previous conquests to last another coronation or two.". Whew, what a relief. She did say that there was some discussion about taking over Salt Spring Island. I was quite alarmed at this and pointed out that she might encounter some resistance and even ancestral animosity from certain residents there. It is also Shangri-la's source of fertility for its abundant greenery. Not to worry. The salmon missiles will be sent on a regular basis and, it seems the Queen has a collection of British muscle cars that should distract even the most resistant of the Islanders. The takeover will be most civilized.

Adieu.


----------



## MacNutt

Actually LG Baker, we Scots have settled our differences with the Brits...and now swear alliegance to the Queen. We have certainly shed enough Scottish blood for the British Throne in several World Wars, after all. (Not to mention a few other smaller skirmishes. Hey...you take what you can get. Just because the whole world isn't at war it doen't mean the scots have to be without a battle or two, does it?)

I'm not sure she'd want to take over Salt Spring Island...or that we'd even know if she did. In point of fact she already regins over our little bit of paradise, I think.

I know she likes Salt Spring lamb. It's been in all of the local papers for ages now.

I know how she feels. I'm rather fond of sheep myself.


----------



## MacNutt

Hang on here....did you say _British_ musclecars?   

Isn't that an oxymoron?

The three or so fast cars that are produced in England are cursed with Lucas "prince of darkness" electrical systems. This sort of precludes them from being anything like truly fast and reliable enough to demonstrate any muscle on the pavement. 

Besides...I've been to England several times and I can't actually recall a long enough straight section of road to exceed a brisk walking pace. Or one that was dry enough to go very fast on.

Cool cars...yes (Jaguar, Rolls, Bently, Aston Martin, TVR)....musclecars?

No.


----------



## LGBaker

macnutt - British musclecars = oxymoron. I somehow knew you would catch that one. Every British car I ever owned caught on fire in one place or another.


----------



## MacNutt

They are a fire hazard, to be sure. Must be all of the oil drippings and sparks from the Lucas electrical systems.

A buddy of mine with an MG had his whole garage burn down when he went to start the little monster.









Say....do you know why the Brits like warm beer? It's because Lucas builds all their refrigerators. yikes!


----------



## Peter Scharman

macnutt admitted:


> *I know how she feels. I'm rather fond of sheep myself. *


My suspicions have been confirmed







. It's the salmon that have your wrath. I see you're being friendly today....SEE!...this IS a good place to come to get away from the other "macpersons" and their constant taunting. Only problem is.........they will be coming here as well for the same reason!  The Shangri-la Clubhouse is free of taxes, user fees, bribery, hostility, deficits, greed, political idealism, discrimination, insolence (except in fun), violence, conflict and so much more. We offer free coffee, amateur entertainment, fellowship and freedom to act like a kid. Who could ask for anything more?


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Every British car I ever owned caught on fire in one place or another. *


BEEN THERE!!! I once owned a Riley. Neat car, with the wood grain, Smith's gauges, leather, MGA engine etc. It was fun to drive but wouldn't start worth a damn in the winter. Fortunately it also had a hand crank (like a model T). I was on a date one winter night and was dressed up for the occasion. I had to humble myself by getting out into the snow and hand-cranking this baby til it finally started. Not the best way to attract recognition.
Sometime later I was driving in a blizzard near Walkerton when the car started to fill with smoke. I immediately pulled over, opened the hood and disconnected the battery. The main wiring harness had caught on fire from a metal strap (yes, metal) that was used to hold the harness in place and had chafed its way through to the copper. Dressed in a suit and trench coat, I had to stand on the highway late at night and in a blizzard trying to hitch a ride back to the motel. The next day it was off to Canadian Tire to buy a roll of wire and spend the next couple of hours cutting and splicing wires. All was fine until I slid it into a guardrail. RIP


----------



## Kosh

> They are a fire hazard, to be sure. Must be all of the oil drippings and sparks from the Lucas electrical systems.
> 
> A buddy of mine with an MG had his whole garage burn down when he went to start the little monster.


I guess that brings new meaning to the phrase "burning rubber".


----------



## MacDoc

Yes weren't the reversed grounds wonderful. Brit bikes used to drive us crazy.









Hmmm Dr. G appears you need an old rickety garage or barn for the environs - lots of hand degreaser too


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, sorry, but no mechanical gas-burning vehicles are allowed within the environs of the club house and surrounding green space. Electric cars are acceptable, bikers have their own path, as do joggers, hikers and walkers. We even have a mini-path for Segway users, although Peter and I are the only two who have one just now, and I prefer to walk. Horses have a range over part of the grounds, as do dogs. However, we have no need for cars/buses/trucks/etc with our electric tram/trolly (think of Mr.Rogers neighborhood), so no need for a garage.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmm thought Brit vehicles burned coal oil or perhaps melted beef tallow given their penchant for smoking and leaking - looked exactly like beef dripping those driveway puddles with the lovely rainbow hues









Guess they're out too  

We'll find some environmentally murdered stretch - I hear there is a US military base there that qualifies - to hold our diatom bonfire races.  

Ah the sweet smell of hydrocarbons


----------



## LGBaker

Speaking of sweet smells - did the Shangri-la gardens receive their shipment of fertilizer today?


----------



## LGBaker

Speaking of sweet smells - did the Shangri-la gardens receive their shipment of fertilizer today?


----------



## LGBaker

Speaking of sweet smells - did the Shangri-la gardens receive their shipment of fertilizer today?

Minnes -HELP! Quick - someone delete this post......

Oooohhhh, the ignominy.....


----------



## minnes

LGB
You 're stuck in a warp
hard to port, jump to warp speed


----------



## Dr.G.

Might someone explain to me how they placed the unique thumbnail pictures beneath their names?


----------



## jeac5

Hi Dr. G., in case you haven't figured it out yet, you choose an avatar (cute little pic) in the View/Update Profile section. I have read someone say that they were waiting to see what yours will be, so there is some anticipation. Don't keep us waiting too long.


----------



## Dr.G.

I tried adding a picture that I have always felt brings our humanity here on earth into perspective. Let's see if it works.


----------



## jeac5

Well, I'm humbled. I guess it works.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, the actual picture of "earthrise" as seen from the surface of the moon is far more dramatic. Still, it is one of my favorite pictures, so it is symbolic of part of who I am. I left part of a poem by Wordsworth in the Monster Thread. It seems fitting for such a sendoff.


----------



## Dr.G.

"... Look again at that dot. That's here. That's home. That's
us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know, everyone
you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived
out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering,
thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic
doctrines, every hunter and forager, every hero and coward,
every creator and destroyer of civilization, every king and
peasant, every young couple in love, every mother and father,
hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher of morals,
every corrupt politician, every "superstar," every "supreme
leader," every saint and sinner in the history of our species
lived there - on a mote of dust suspended in a sunbeam."

Carl Sagan.

Good night, all.............good night world. May we be gentle with you tonight...and always.


----------



## minnes

I alwasy thought Carl agan was one of the good ones

I remember seeing him on Johny Carson once
"...billions and billions..." to quote johny's interpretation of Sagan.


----------



## minnes

I alwasy thought Carl agan was one of the good ones

I remember seeing him on Johny Carson once
"...billions and billions..." to quote johny's interpretation of Sagan.


----------



## LGBaker

minnes- are you making fun of me? Or have you caught the Back-button blues. Ha! That's how it happens you know.


----------



## minnes

What the? How did that happen
I usually try not to go back in my browser after I post
I cant even edit , now it's all on some sort of timer program

typo alert: I meant to say Carl sagan, but the new board software wont let me fix it
sheesh
By the way it is about 28 deg Cel in Hamilton, my friend and I went to London , Ont to look around and everybody was dresse for summer, there was still piles of snow on our lawn as we left, wacky world


----------



## arminarm

How can one contribute an avatar design?


----------



## minnes

macello
you can make your own avatar and choose the option to upload it in your profile


----------



## Dr.G.

Re Carl Sagan, as the song says, "Only the good die young."


----------



## minnes

Good Morning all
For those that dont know it.... the morning thread has been locked up late on Tuesday.
yep, the old beat is now chained up in the ehMac Dungeon with a thin diet of grool only allowing it to remain barely alive. The mayor did not read a list of charges.
After the incarseration the mayor was spotted at the Macnutt estate, making a toast to evil and chuckling with glee. No further information is available on when the old Monster will be released from captivity,. All of this information is heresay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, there is a Jewish legend that back in the 16th century, Rabbi Loew of Prague made a golem or goylem (which was a figure of a man made out of clay) come to life by placing a piece of paper in hts mouth on which was written the secret name of God. Mary Shelly may have gotten her idea for the Frankenstein monster from this legend. Thus, the Monster Thread may again live, but I feel that we should let him/her/it rest in peace. Still, one never knows what will happen with Passover coming on Thursday and Good Friday coming on Friday. However, I would vote for letting the Monster Thread "belong to the ages".

It was fun while it lasted, and there is no need to compete with the simple entertainment and respite that takes place in the Shangri-la Club House.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Fresh coffee, tea and muffins are now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc, which is next door to the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club.


----------



## minnes

Dr, Always the early bird.
After several sunny days, we have now had a day and a half of gloom and extremely windy conditions.
Isnt today Good Friday?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, today (at sundown) is Passover. The Last Supper was a Passover Sedar (of sorts). With daylight savings time and the metric system, Good Friday was to fall on a Tuesday, until the Minister of Correctness stepped in and declared it an official Friday holiday, along with Easter Sunday having to fall on a Sunday. This is why Jewish holidays are all over the place, in that it is based on a lunar calendar.

Anyway, enjoy............


----------



## Peter Scharman

Minnes asked before he had his morning coffee:


> *Isnt today Good Friday?*


You're going to make Dr G think that we've gone to some variation of the lunar calender as well. Today is THURSDAY. Tomorrow is Good Friday, and you are hereby granted a day off with pay (a Christian society benefit for all to enjoy)  
Good morning Dr G and all. What a roller coaster weather ride we're having. Stable temperatures will hopefully be not too far away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Peter. There is sun shining outside today, although a bit nippy. Thus, it is a fine day for the doxies to run around Churchill Park, which is just about 50 meters from my house.

I have been so involved with finalizing mygrading for this semester, I could have been convinced that it was Friday as well as our friend Minnes. Whatever............

Have a good day, mon ami.


----------



## minnes

sorry at 630 I was so out of it, I forgot what day it was.
I cant beleive i wrote that.
oh well, now its in print forever
Never ask me anything technical at 630 in the morning, like what day it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I totally understand what you mean. The four dogs we own, being a pack unto themselves, wake up at dawn. Since our bedroom faces the east, and we are only a few kilometers from the coastline, we are very east, and very early to see the sunrise here in St.John's. Thus, by 7AM here in St.John's, 530AM where you are, I am online and ready to teach online.

Well, my friend, have a 15 minute "power nap" and show the world what you are able to do when you are refreshed. Excelsior! Carpe diem!!!


----------



## minnes

Im just curious Dr G
Do you have detached retinas?Or slightly detached...
If that's the problem, then that can be fixed pretty well with a high success rate. My eyes are stuck the way they are, they wont get better or worse. Actually my eyes are are fine for the most part, Im toid its in the rods and cones department, that Im missing the daytime viewing ability that cones offer.
anyway, if its retina detachment, then you shouldnt worry any more than cataracts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I had a cataract, which was corrected. Then, three years later, the retina detached. Now, there is a cataract in my other eye, and the macula is deteriorating in the eye that had the detaced retina. Still, I am able to see and work.......and post on ehMac the odd time or two, so I am lucky. I can type and read what I am typing in a 16 or 18 font, so I am not doing too badly.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## minnes

Sounds like you ve had your share of problems,. My eyes are both worse and better than yours. I can se very well 6 inches away, but it drops off quickly. However I can use a smaller font size. What is nice about Os X is the ZOOM function, you can hit the Apple plus the plus keys and you can enlarge any text as easy as 3.14159265..

So now I am used to enlarging when I want and where I want, but enjoy your Dell in the meantime(dig, dig)


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, you have my empathy as one who understands your frustrations. Still, the iMac has the stretched 800 X 600 resolution which I find pleasing to the eyes, and the screen can come to me. So, it's a win-win situation. 

To be honest, I can't see why so many people are spending so much time fretting over the fact that I haven't yet ordered a new Mac yet. Such is Life.


----------



## minnes

Dr G, the reason we hassle you is because its an ongoing gag, like on a bad sitcom , if you want us to drop it, let us know. But frankly the longer the delay the more potential humour value
Anyway, the ZOOM function is something you will like and will improve your productivity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I shall "look into" (no pun intended) the zoom factor when the iMac finally arrives.

I don't care if people want to make sport of the short delay in my purchase of a Mac. They grow us tough in New York City.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received this from Apple E News

" Unleash the hounds. 

It's time for more Sims excitement for your virtual side of life.
This time it's the furry release of The Sims: Unleashed from Aspyr.
Furry? This latest expansion pack brings pets into the fold! Well
actually, that could be feathery or scaly as well, so why not bring
home an adorable addition to your Sims' family today."

Seems like word of Woz and his mini-doxies must have reached the folks at Aspyr. I would like to see the Sims take care of a small pack of frisky doxie puppies!


----------



## LGBaker

With some regret, I must forego all the exciting events scheduled for the weekend in The Clubhouse and grounds. I will be headed for my cabin by the lake in the mountains in the forest where the birds sing and the chipmunks chitter and all you can hear is the sound of your own breathing and the wind in the trees.....
nearest neighbour 26 kms, behind..... well. you get the picture. It isn't Shangri-la. It is close to Paradise. 

Have a good Easter.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, I'm on my way! Thanks for the invite. I trust that this invitation included the doxies. They won't bother the birds or chipmunks, just badgers. 

Seriously, it does sound like heaven. Take in a moment of silence for me.... Merci.


----------



## minnes

See ya next wek LGB, Im going away on Suday to Monday only down to the Windsor area to visit relatives.
It wont be peaceful, but it is sort of an obligation that must be done occasionally


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, other than my wife and son, I have no family still alive. Thus, while it might be stressful, consider this visit a blessing rather than an obligation. However, also remember that there will be a spot for you in the meditation garden upon your return should you need the moment of relaxation and perspective.


----------



## minnes

Well you will never be alone, Dr G, as long as you have Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I thought that I was a gonner yesterday afternoon. I was so tired from grading, that I decided to take a short 20 minute "power nap". I lay down on the couch and drifted off to sleep. Then, I realized that my left arm was numb, and I could hadly breathe. When I opened my eyes, I saw Rootie as he lay on my left arm, with his head on my shoulder, and Daisy on top of my chest, curled up as only dachshunds can curl up. Thus, the report of my demise was greatly exagerated, to paraphrase Mark Twain. Sometimes it's better to be alone during a nap than to have two doxies who love to cuddle up with and on you.


----------



## Dr.G.

A huge nearly full moon rose in the past half hour, seemingly out of the ocean. It had that errie red hue that is typical of these sorts of full moons at this time of year. 

Anyway, it is late and I should wish you all a peaceful goodnight............which was my habit in the Monster Thread, and is one of the traditions that I think is important to continue. Paix.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., the story of your nap was heartwarming. Aren't dogs great?! It's just too bad that you had to take your health into immediate question as a result.


----------



## minnes

2002-2003 was a grueling Winter....but
Today is a really fine one around here! It's warm and sunny and not too much of anything, a really fine spring day!
Walk your dogs if you got any.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, "heart warming" would not be a term I might utilize -- heart stopping is more like what I was experiencing. Still, doxies are real cuddlers, which is sweet.

Minnes, my four dogs, even Rags who is nearly 15, were "feeling their oats" on this sunny mild spring day. All of the snow is gone from Churchill Park, which is just 50 meters from my house, and they were racing around this afternoon for a few outings. 

Of course, this park does not compare to the dog parks just south of the Club House. Dogs from all over the Valley of the Blue Moon can run and play in this protected area.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G. metrically mused:


> ...which is just 50 meters from my house,...


Very good Dr. G. I see that you are awakening your metric conciousness.

A gram of prevention is worth a kilo of cure.


----------



## minnes

Hello all!
Im first in today on Easter Sunday and I believe it's also passover today
So I guess if you are one of these 2 types this is a signifigant time/
There's so much fussin and feidin goin on, it's nice to come here to relax.
And since I was in such a good mood, I brought everyone a breakfast burrito and some Bosco.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Minnes, and happy Easter to you. Passover was Thursday and Friday, in that it is a date set by the lunar calendar each spring.

I haven't thought of Bosco in years. If we are talking about the same thing (chocolate syrup one puts in milk), you have brought back a most happy childhood memory. Thanks for this treat.


----------



## jeac5

I just enjoyed an incredible ride on one of our beautiful horses, and will now retire for an imported beer by the fire! I recommend it to all!


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, I thought that was you I saw riding that fine horse. I was down in the Valley of the Blue Moon trying to round up the doxies. They are free-spirited animals, and follow their noses everywhere. Now that the weather is getting warmer, when we take them on a walk along Rennies River here in the heart of St.John's, there is a spot where they like to go for a little swim (it is a shallow pool of water about 50cm deep, which is just right for doxies).


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., the change in weather has made for some lovely dog walking here as well. Finally! Jeannie also likes to wade in the water, not swim mind you, but wade. Of course, this time of year, it's usually me prodding her into the water in hopes that she will emerge somewhat cleaner than she went in. Still, it sure is nice to see some signs of spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, I was told when I first came to St.John's to enjoy every opportunity to experience spring or summer, since the days might not come all that often. No one warned me of the snow, and we have experienced some difficult winters these past few years. Still, with the crocus out (at least those that Daisy did not nibble), thoughts are only of spring.


----------



## jeac5

Well, with the slight increase in temperature, comes the rain. It has been raining all day and is now pouring, and damp, and miserable. 
Just the fine sort of day to kick back and relax with some cider in front of fireplace here at the Clubhouse. 

Ahhhh...


----------



## minnes

Its been pretty quiet here, the last few days, I guess lots of folks were away for Easter weekend.

I have been planning a trip out to the Roccky Mountains next month, so I 'm working on some EBay auction to fund the ticket. Writing descriptions, making pictures, listing, packing shipping, answering emails, soetimes it seems hardly worth it for a few bucks, but it both raises some cash and makes badly needed floor space available. Its alwasy tough to decide about what has to go, but its kind of a good feeling to reduce the load of useless stuff I accumulate. Fortunatley, eBay is a big audience of packrats who buy just about anything for the right price.

Anyway, I see Dr G used up the last of the Bosco, so all we have for tommorow's breakfast is Ovaltine! Make sure to send in the label for the Little Orphan Annie decoder ring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, you might be dating yourself. Still, I remember Ovaltine! I also sent in the label for the Little Orphan Annie decoder ring, although by then, LOA was off the air on radio, but still in the NYC comics. They also had tons of the rings left over after the second world war, so this was a way of getting rid of the lot. I also had a Davy Crockett coonskin hat (although I did not have a clue what a racoon might look like), a Howdy Doody lunchbox and thermos, and a Winky Dink magic screen. If I had them now, in near mint condition, I could sell them on eBay and buy a PowerMac. Such is Life.

There shall be some fresh coffee, tea or hot chocolate tomorrow morning in the sunroom at the Club House.


----------



## jeac5

See you there!


----------



## Dr.G.

It is late here in St. John's, and the bit of fog in Churchill Park has spoofed the doxies and made me sleepy. Thus, I shall wish you all a peaceful good night, and invite you all for some fresh breakfast goodies tomorrow morning. Remember, there was a time, long ago, when the sun never set upon the British empire.................but we here in Newfoundland and Labrador are the first in North America to see the sun rise everyday.

And as Jimmy Durante used to say at the end of his show, "Good night Mrs. Calibash, wherever you are." 

Good night Peter, wherever you are as well. Paix.


----------



## minnes

Dr G
one of my interests is collecting, buing and selling old cereal boxes, prizes and premiums. Im 37 now, so i guess Annie peaked from 1928-1950, but the strip is still in papers even today, you can view it for free on www.comics.com or www.ucomics.com or other places
I have 4 books on character premiums from cerial, radio etc, and the radio based mail in offers from 1938-1952 were a golden age of cool stuff, not all of it is expensive, but some it is pretty crazy, mostly things like rings and badges get the most money. Some items like Pep cereal comic character tin rings from the late 40s can be had for as little as $10. Of course, the items are rarely available for sale. Im more interested in 60s-70s items, but so is the majority of people now and the stuff from 1968-1972 is offten outragously expensive. Every collectable seems to peak in price about 30 years after it was made, then start to dip. Gum cards and comic books have been among the few collectables that have consistantly steady in value. I dont buy very much just for the value, I just like having some of these things around to look at, at least for a while.
Things, I have collected.
-comic books, ive been doing this for 30 years and dont plan on stopping for about another 10 years whn I figure I ll be done finding the items I want to read and view.
-gum cards this Ive only ben doing for 14 years, I only collect cards from 1950-1975, I just like sets with nice art or story on them like my latest passion Red menace cards from Bowman 1951. I dont have a single sports card, not a one, though I can accept those that do.
-ceral prizes and boxes form the 1950s to 2003, Ive been collecting this stuff for about 10 years, but lately Ive sold off most of my cereal prizes on eBay, many went to one guy who is reliving his childhood.. I also collect other packages and premiums from other snack items like Craker Jacks. One of my coolest finds was a lot of 1947 Cracker Jack Victoria Cross Winners cards, with paintings of WW2 battle scenes.
-magazines from the 50s to present mostly humor, horror, and fanzines.
-under my computer desk I have a box of about 500 fanzines and small press publications that were given to me in trade for my own when I used to publish fanzines and comics from the mid eighties to late ninties. 
-Toys and other items related to outer space themes. 
- Old Macs, I used to have about 8 cool old macs like a SE/30 and a color classic, but I finally pushed them out the door.
-books on art, comic strips, fringe/weird stuff, computer programming etc, I keep piling on the books, I need a new shelf, as I have about 5 boxes that dont fit anywhere.
-Ive also breifly collected then sold off collections of slot cars, pez dispensers, and tin toys
Lets not forget the 30 boxes of unsold publications I had leftover from my publishing days but havent done anything with.

This is actually a lot less stuff than it sounds like, one of my friends has about 50,000 comics , which he has been collecting for over 40 years.

I would imagine that Winky Dink items are pretty cheap now, Gabe Kaplin made did a comedy routine about Winky Dink.
Until tommorow
he who dies with the most toys wins.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr G wrote;


> *Minnes, you might be dating yourself.*


Now that's what I call "hard up" for companionship!







I never wanted to date myself because I wouldn't enjoy the company  (not to mention possibly having to slap my hand)


----------



## MacDoc

Minnes..have you consulted a specialist about your condition








Hope you made some







on all this at least, sounds like fun.

I collecty unusual art pieces especially illusions where something common looking is made of an unlikely material. I can only afford a couple of pieces a year but I treasure the "double takes" I get from people seeing them for the first time.








I could go broke very quickly hitting "One of a Kind" shows.

My latest treat is a Toronto artist who has invented a technique that is simply marvelous to look at.
It's hard to give it a justifiable description but if you can imagine pointillist technique with very intense water colour tones but done point by point with tiny individually coloured, shaped and placed elements of rice paper.
Each tiny element is about the size of a point of colour done by a brush but it's done in paper so has terrific depth.
The patience it takes to do these is amazing.
She's been developing this over 17 years and is just starting to get some serious gallery exposure.
Such a sweet Japanese lady ..so grateful I liked her work ..perfectly wrapped to take home in inimitable Japanese style.

Anybody that hits the next One of Kind should be sure to catch her works. Subtle but breathtaking at the same time.

Given the immense work for each piece her output is limited and collectors have been snapping them up. A delightful and likely appreciating purchase..the very best kind.  

BTW when you travel abroad, art with a certificate of authenticity comes home with no limit on your import amount or duty or taxes. Makes for wonderful memories and supports artists in their work.


----------



## minnes

Macdoc
Do you like M C Escher, he has dozens of prints which have been collected into books which are alll interesting art and illusions and impossible things like the staircase from three dirctions that was parodies on the Simpsons, also he used to make these long metamorphasis prints of interlocking animals and shapes

By the way in the mid 80s I went to Sheridan college for 2 years taking anination and illustration, I love drawing and have had several illustations and comic strips printed, mostly in obscure small press magazines. , but most of them were unpaid so I just cant justify the time anymore for the effort and strain. Computers and the internet also waste lots of my time now.


----------



## MacDoc

Yes I like Escher - I sit and look at the works letting my brain wander through the illusions.

The art I collect is more lihe Trompe l'oeill ( sic) instead of classical illusions like Escher.

I'm fascinated by things like the costumes that the Lion King cast or Cats cast wear to ..along with studied motion..create the illusion of the animals themselves.

Jim Henson's work I really admire for similar reasons.
Some of Speilberg too - the Duel in particular...where an "inanimate" truck comes "alive".

Another that I'm fascinated with is this









http://www.hmnh.harvard.edu/exhibitions/glassflowers.html
by the Blaschka brothers. Perfect botanically accurate colour and texture of flowers specimens done in GLASS
 
It's a fascinating story.

I just love this kind of illusion.

Even the food displays in the windows of restaurants in Japan I find fascinating. I've collected some of these types of "food illusions"









Everything in that window is plastic. The higher quality the restaurant the more perfect the food illusions.


----------



## minnes

I think the 16th century Dutch painters made photo-realistic paintings of tables laden with food.
So food illusions have been around for several hundred years.
There was a store now online called Archie MacPhee that sold plastic sushi, I dont think it was the highest quality though.
I wonder when fake vomit was first produced ? 
Excuse me, I am so lowbrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, that is quite a collection. Collecting is a personal thing, and should not be viewed as strange or odd, so long as it does not take over your life. Disregard Peter's comment about "self dating", in that I recall a joke that Woody Allen used to tell, although I shall not repeat it here in mixed company.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, that URL to the Harvard Museum of Natural History and the Blaschka Glass Models was fascinating. I was unaware of this genre of art, and so, I am able to thank you for leading me to a source of new knowledge................which is a key role of a teacher. Merci, MacMaven and art lover.

Personally, I love flowers and taking macro pictures of flowers I have grown.


----------



## minnes

The glass flowers were very interesting 

Dr G, Im going to a funeral service this afternoon, he was only 35 but had some sort of degenerative condition that was getting worse and worse for the last few years. We all watched him go from active to using a cane, to a walker, to a wheelchair, to immobile a couple of months ago. he was a huge collector of Punk records like the Ramones which he had dozens of Ramones items that were autograohed by the band and other late 70s and 80s bands. Most of the best stuff was just given away by his parents this week. I have had this happen at least twice before , over the last few years, 2 other firends have passed away and I wa put in charge of selling off their collections. It just seemed wrong in so many ways.
I would feel like Im invading their privacy and looking into their most personal obsessions.
This is why, I have decided to get rid of some of stuff, I just dont want to die with a pile of stuff that is given away to people who just want to flip it over for the cash .At a certain point in the future, I hope to get rid of almost all of it. 
Last year, I tentatively decided to sell off a chunk of stuff to raise money for a new publication, but I am just about ready to cancel the project. At first about 15 people agreed to contribute some work to what was going to be a squarebound book of comic strips. But most of them have been very evasive about getting the work in.
So, Ive been down this road before and just dont care enough anymore. 
..whoops, I have a visitor at the door, back later.

Peter , I have dates all the time, sometimes they are baked into squares with oatmeal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, maybe you could do a bit in the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club? Your humor on dating could fit in quite well with the neo-Vaudevillian revival we are attempting to bring about in the comedy club. Peter and I are still the headliners, but we are always looking for young new talent.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Peter and I are still the headliners, but we are always looking for young new talent.*


We are??  If they're better than we are, we could be in trouble and lose our iconic standing and future careers. I dunno....maybe he could be part of the doxie show , or maybe a roadie.....something not too threatening.


----------



## minnes

Roadie?
Does that mean I have clean up after the doxies?


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Roadie?
> Does that mean I have clean up after the doxies?
> *


Good idea!!! You are proving to be full of good ideas. Maybe I judged you too quickly.


----------



## MacDoc

Dr. G the entire story behind the glass flowers at Harvard is fascinating as people are still rying to understand how some of the textural techniques were done.
These guys basically started the entire project from scratch learning and inventing as they went.
Worth doing a bit of reading on.
Glad you enjoyed it.
•••••
Minnes yes it's the doxie cleanup crew for you.......and not the "plastic kind" either


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, this reminds me of the attempts that are being made to reconstruct the Wright brothers original aircraft. Nothing seems to be working. Various groups are trying to design an original replica using the same materials, but to no success. Much of what was done remained in the brains of Orville and Wilbur, and not committed to paper.

Minnes, doxies are actually very clean dogs, and "doxie poop" is easy to pick up. Our doxies are on a natural diet, and thus, their "poop" does not have the smell of other such "droppings" from other dogs.

Peter, how could we ever be surpassed in talent???????????? We are the headliners at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club until we die...............................of course, being the operators of the club does not hurt our top billing, but we have earned it, n'est pas??? Anyway, new talent keeps the acts flowing, and warms up the crowd for our act. "What, me worry?"


----------



## Cynical Critic

But if the opening act is too good, then it puts pressure on the headline act to be better. You'd better be careful with your selection. 

And wait a second what would that then imply about your opening act?!


----------



## Cynical Critic

Time for a bad joke: What do you call a man with no arms and no legs stuck in a hole in the road?

Also what do you call a man with no arms and no legs hanging from the wall?


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, as a Ranger fan who never thought that I might live to see a Ranger Stanley Cup, I recall the 6th game of the playoffs in 1994 against New Jersey when Messier guaranteed a victory in that game. He delivered on his promise with a hat trick. 

Thus, when the "chips are down" and Peter and I face a fantastic opening act, we rise to the occasion (no pun intended), It's all a matter of timing and having a sense of what is funny.

For the record, I do not find humor in any sort of joke that pokes fun at anyone's physical attributes or disabilities. Thus, I shall not attempt a guess at the answer to your jokes.

Have you given up the Mark Twain logo? If so, any problems with me substituting?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

answer to joke 1 : "Phil"
answer to joke 2 : "Art"


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *"doxie poop" is easy to pick up*


'cause it's very long and thin??


----------



## Dr.G.

No, because my doxies are on a natural diet of various things which create well formed and finger-shaped "you know what". Let's drop this discussion, SVP. OK?

Anyway, it's late and I need some sleep. So, have a peaceful good night all. Paix.


----------



## minnes

Yes, I agree . I say it's time to cut the crap!
I really hope their is a quick avenue for advancement if i accept the roadie position.


Good night gracie!


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I really hope their is a quick avenue for advancement if i accept the roadie position.*


Yes, yes!, of course there are promotion opportunities. After two years we'll make you equal partner and put you on the billing. Trust us on this one, won't you?


----------



## Cynical Critic

MacSpectrum had the correct answers. The joke wasn't intended to poke fun at those missing limbs. In fact, the joke doesn't need that aspect. I think it's more of a diversionary part of the joke. At any rate, they are corny.

Though those jokes are a heck of a lot better than dead baby jokes. Please no one go there because they don't belong in this thread at all (even knowing I think they are wickedly funny for some reason).







 

How about this one: What is brown and sticky?


----------



## Cynical Critic

MacSpectrum had the correct answers. The jokes weren't intended to poke fun at those missing limbs or with disabilities. In fact, the joke doesn't need that aspect. I think it's more of a diversionary part of the joke. At any rate, they are corny.

Those jokes are a heck of a lot better than dead baby jokes. Please no one go there because they don't belong in this thread at all (even knowing I think they are wickedly funny for some reason).







 

Dr. G. please be my guest and take Mark Twain. I hated to give him up but I like the personalized icon better. Plus I'm an Ace Rimmer fan. Smoke me kipper skipper I'll be back for breakfast!

How about this one: What is brown and sticky?


----------



## Cynical Critic

Eek my corrections were made into a duplicate post!!!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

"What is brown and sticky?"
- Guiness


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, you forgot to tell him about the stock options. 100 options for $1Can, and right now our stock is about 10 times the value of Bershire-Hathaway stock!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Peter, you forgot to tell him about the stock options. 100 options for $1Can*


Oh yeah.....the minimum investment is $100,000., payable in cash only, just before our holiday to the French Riviera.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I was hoping that you would keep that part a secret until we made sure if his check cleared. Whatever, we really don't need the money. When are you free to meet with the real estate agent re Jobs San Remo condo? http://www.nypost.com/realestate/74160.htm

It will be a great town house for us when we have to visit Wall Street re the PS&MSG Inc. stock offering at the NYSE.


----------



## Peter Scharman

I can meet the real estate agent anytime since I'm now fully independant. I'm buying small personal jet to save travelling time. Britney Spears has agreed to be the hostess and serve me my Pepsi. I'm gonna ask for lots of Pepsis.


----------



## minnes

All I have for collateral now is this sweet Capn Crunch whistle, so is it ok if I post-date the check?
(........to 2068)
.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Minnes, I'm also a collector of more stuff than I know what to do with. I have a display of odds and ends from times gone by, from several antique folding cameras to a 50s cap gun to an original Beatles button, an old Viewmaster, a gramaphone cylinder, antique opera glasses, an early pocker transistor radio, a coloured plastic tube radio etc., etc. They always seem to draw the interest of visitors. Collectibles that can be shared and enjoyed by others are the most fun.
As for the Cap'n Crunch whistle, we'll take it and wait for the balance of $99,990.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I agree with your views about collectables. My collections are common, except for my rock collection from various places I have been, and beer coasters. If we take the company public, 35% of the stock, the estimated intake, after brokerage fees, for this initial offering will be in the order of $13 billion US. There is already an over subscription for possible shares in the US and Canada, and that is just on the rumor that we will be going public. With $4.55 billion US just from the stock offering, on top of what we already have (although I have donated all of my half to charity, and I saw your pizza bill for fiscal year 2002!!!!), we are still going to give Bill Gates a run for his money.


----------



## LGBaker

CC - a stick.


----------



## Cynical Critic

LG Baker is the big winner!!! Congratulations!  

Your prize is. . . uh. . . some old comics or old Upper Deck hockey cards.

I did like Guiness as an answer. That's the second and only other runner up! 









Good work gang. Now let's get back to the Groovy Mystery Mobile.


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, you may be our Master of Ceremonies at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club, but please leave the jokes to the professionals.

By the way, are you done utilizing the Mark Twain logo? Might I assume it if you are done with this fine author???


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, CC, for your understanding about our standards at the CC when it comes to humor. Still, you shall make a fine MC, in that your abilities to present in front of a crowd are quite masterful, albeit not funny. $1 million as a starting salary should help sooth your heartache somewhat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, now this sort of political humor, while dated, should go over well at the Comedy Club. You could be the next Lenny Bruce or George Carlin (without the profanity, of course). We have a contract with your name on it........what do you say???


----------



## Cynical Critic

Oh my comedy career has been canned.

But MC sounds good!









Dr. G. good old Mark Twain is all yours. All I have to say to your old avatar is: Good Night Moon.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

CC announced:


> I did like Guiness as an answer. That's the second and only other runner up!


Reminds me of an old Soviet joke.

JFK and Kruschev had a foot race.
JFK of course won.
Headline the next day in "Pravda"

"Premiere Kruschev finishes 2nd in race. 
President Kennedy finished next to last."


----------



## Dr.G.

'Tis late here in St.John's, so I trust that this finds you all healthier, happier and wiser than you were yesterday. Keep the Faith. Paix.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G. offered:


> We have a contract with your name on it........what do you say???


I was once offered a spot in the show, but after talks between the Clubhouse and my agent broke down over my credit on the playbill and something about me NOT being allowed to work alone (something about my having to work with a simian as I recall), my agent had to, regretfully, say no.

Morris (my agent) would be happy to call the Clubhouse and re-open negotiations if I should so instruct him.

Dump the simian from my act and we can have an open dialogue.

Ball's in your court.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Minnes.
'twas my agent of whom I speak.

Morris works for "moi."


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember all, that we have very strict standards at the What's up Dachs? Commedy Club, which is why we pay top dollar. 

macspectrum, we do have an act that involves cats......................albeit it a collection of rather large cats (e.g., lions and tigers). You try to entertain them with illusions and hope that they are pleased with this act...........and don't eat you. It is a PETA-sponsored act, although I think that it is cruel to humans, but they don't seem to care about this "minor detail".


----------



## Dr.G.

A man walking along a Newfoundland coastline was deep in prayer. All of a sudden, he said out loud, Lord grant me one wish."

Suddenly the sky clouded above his head and in a booming voice the Lord said, "Because you have TRIED to be faithful to me in all ways, I will grant you one wish."

The man said, "Build a bridge to England so I can drive over anytime I want."

The Lord said, "Your request is very materialistic. Think of the enormous challenges for that kind of undertaking. The supports required to reach the bottom of the Atlantic! The concrete and steel it would take! I can do it, but it is hard for me to justify your desire for worldly things. Take a little more time and think of another wish, a wish you think would honor and glorify me."

The man thought about it for a long time. Finally he said, "Lord, I wish that I could understand people. I want to know how they feel inside, what they are thinking when they give me the silent treatment, why they cry, why they laugh, why they do good and bad things, what they mean when they say they love me, and how I can make a person truly happy."

The Lord replied, "You want two lanes or four lanes on that bridge?"


----------



## minnes

Macspectrum, I heard the agent thought the chimp was the senior partner, and the club agent was dazzled by the chimp's hardball tactics . So it turns out to be a win-win situation. You're in and the chimp is demoted to valet parking attendant. I heard he isnt taking the news well, let him park your car at your own risk.


----------



## arminarm

*President George W Macello announced that the founding of a democratic Shangri-La government might take two years, in remarks that the "Mom's" Maubly forces will not leave before that date.*


----------



## arminarm

PS&MSG Inc., 

My "agent" Moms Maubly looks forward to discussions once we have her ensconced in an undisclosed location near the rear exit of your establishment for a period of weeks (not months) of interim authority whilst the situation at PS&MSG stabilizes. 
Her tireless efforts on my behalf are currently hampered with her having to work out of her car in this rather tough neighbourhood at the mouth of the Don River.
The "transition" should be efficacious. As Moms says, " 'free' makes great sizzle, but giving away the steak denies the less connected the incentive to make a real contribution to our economy!"
Take a page from Rummy's *Questions Questioned Manual* :
" Are you asking me to give terrorists access to our most treasured assets? ...... I don't think so! "
Any regime can use a bit of "tightening" ..... eh?  

$incerely,

Joke's On You Inc.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

another golden oldie Soviet joke:

Kruschev was famous for his "walkabouts" in small villages to "be with the people."

One day on such a walkabout he came across a young boy.

"Do you know who I am?", asked Kruschev.
"No", replied the boy innocently.
Taken somewhat aback, Kruschev thrust out his chest and began to bellow, "I am the man who puts the clothes on your back, the food in your home, the money in your pocket !
Now do you know who I am?", he asked.
A large smile came accros he young boy's face. He turned and ran towards his house, announcing to all that could hear, "Uncle Peter from Winnipeg is here !"


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, you must be our resident Lenny Bruce/George Carlin/Richard Pryor at the comedy club. Just think of all the ideas you could share with the group, along with the jokes, in an hour-long skit three times a week?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macello, is your agent any relationship to Moms Mabley, who used to be on the Tonight Show as early as the Jack Parr years?????????????????

I don't mean to "burst your bubble" President Macello, but we in the Valley of the Blue Moon have no need for such leaders, or governmental laws. We have a few simple rules and regulations, and thus, your influence is a moot point within the confines of this region. Sorry.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

working title;
"This hour has 60 minutes"


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, and you even get a "star" on your dressing room!!!!! Of course, everyone gets a star on their dressing room, but you do get your choice of snacks and drinks as a way of individualizing this sanctuary.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

"This hour has 60 minutes"

notice the triple entendre/homage in that title?

Dr. G.,
can you point out all three?
hint: all were/are television shows


----------



## minnes

This hour has 22 minutes
this week has 7 days
and this leap year has 366 days?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

minnes, you're on the right track.


----------



## arminarm

Dr.G.,

Damn!







.... at least I tried .......

"Moms", whose materialistic girth and appetite displaces all pretense to propriety just can never get enough.
She'll be okay at the donut drive-thru's though .... really.

Am I trying too hard? 
Why does the world reject me?
Don't they want what I have?
When I'm not violent, I'm actually quite likable and funny!
Please don't upset me.
I may have to isolate.
I didn't mean it about the accordions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macello, sorry.

It seems as if we are talking about a different "Moms", since the Moms I referred to was short, somewhat stocky, and would be in her 90's by now. She was a regular with Jack Parr and then Johnny Carson.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> "This hour has 60 minutes"
> notice the triple entendre/homage in that title?


ANSWER:

*60 Minutes*
*This Hour has 22 Minutes* (which in itself is a play on the 3rd show, below)
*This Hour has 7 Days* (old CBC news magazine show and stepping stone for Lorne Greene's career)


----------



## arminarm

Moms, mams, it matters not.
Wasn't there a Moms Mabley presence in the early Carson show as well ?
A great archetype of base but not bad instincts. Stuff I learned from life at school in Bloomington, Indiana in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macello, look two posts up from yours re my reference to the Moms Mabley on the Carson and Jack Parr "Tonight Show". She was a different sort of comedianne, telling stories of her days as a grandchild of former slaves in Georgia.


----------



## minnes

Macspectrum , I thought they had to be CBC shows
oh well


----------



## Dr.G.

For the University of ehMacLand, or the U of eh as suggested by macspectrum, we have bought the rights to the Harvard school song "Harvard, fair Harvard". Thus, might I suggest we all join in and sing our new song for our beloved alma mater, the U of eh --

http://hcs.harvard.edu/~hub/songs/fair.mp3 

Fair ehMacLand U! we join in thy jubilant throng, 
And with blessings surrender thee o'er 
By these festival rites, from the age that is past, 
To the age that is waiting before. 
O Relic and type of our ancestors' worth, 
That hast long kept their memory warm, 
First flow'r of their wilderness! Star of their night! 
Calm rising through change and through storm.

Farewell! thy destinies onward and bright! 
To thy children the lesson still give, 
With freedom to think, and with patience to bear, 
And for right ever bravely to live. 
Let not MS-covered error moor thee at its side, 
As the world on truth's current glides by, 
Be the herald of light, and the bearer of love, 
'Til the stock of the Puritans die.

[ April 26, 2003, 06:09 PM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Point of order Dr. G.
Should not an university steeped in Canada and of Canadians (no offence to others) have for its song either:
1. original words related to Canada
OR
2. adopt the words of a Canadian university?


----------



## Dr.G.

Point taken, macspectrum. However, with so much of our culture being taken over by the Americans, I thought that it was only fitting to bring back a trophy from our recent buying spree to the US. Peter bought Pizza Hut, eBay and Kodak, and I bought Wendys (to reclaim Tim Hortons into Canadian hands), and the assets of Harvard excluding their law school and alumni fund.

American legislators are claiming "NO FAIR!", however we are just using the NAFTA agreement for our own good for a change. 

If it is the wish of the citizens of ehMacLand to divest itself of the U of eh, so be it. It shall be moved to The Valley of the Blue Moon and housed within the confines of this "free zone". I shall await the vote of the tribe.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G. discussed financial holdings:


> I thought that it was only fitting to bring back a trophy from our recent buying spree to the US. Peter bought Pizza Hut, eBay and Kodak, and I bought Wendys (to reclaim Tim Hortons into Canadian hands)


If you could actually buy the university and rename is U of Eh, I would immediately sign up and audit a few of the new "tele-courses" as would be de rigeur. School song to remain intact.


----------



## Dr.G.

The hardest thing for the Harvard crowd was the rededication of the school colors from crimson to ehMacLand red and white. 

Telecourses start on July 1st, with the first introductory session wishing one and all a happy Canada Day. I have taken the liberty to make July 4th a holiday as well, but then it's business as usual.

We are looking for teleprofs and telecourses. Anyone with an idea for a relevant course should send us a short proposal (a few sentences should do) and our Registrar, Dr.Al Fred E. Newman, will make the necessary arrangements.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

"What, me worry?"


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, is that an offer to teach Madness 1313 or Humor 0000?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Actually those courses are cross-requisites.
You can't teach/take one without the other.

Me teach a class?
Talk about inmates running the asylum !


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, "each one teach one" is a motto we try to follow. You are intelligent so share this with another. Some of our profs follow the "Hands to work, heart to God" motto, and still others believe in the "To teach is to learn anew" idea. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is getting late, and the doxies are looking at me wondering when they can go out one more time. Thus, duty calls (no pun intended this time). May you all dream a peaceful dream tonight. Paix, one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Just got back from Churchill Park after a morning romp for the four dogs. Today it feels like spring. The sun and the air have a touch of warmth to them, and I feel like working outside all day. Thus, serve yourself this morning to whatever there is available in the Cafe Chez Marc. Have a good day.


----------



## Clockwork

What is the temp there Dr. In Brampton, ON and the GTA it is a high of 18.







so long winter you were around far too long. If it snows in the next few days I will shut my mouth next time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork, it's 21C in the sun, but keep in mind that I am only a few kms from the coast and the Atlantic Ocean is still quite cold, so it might feel more like 12-15C, which is still a blessing.

I pray for no more snow. My wife is from Calgary and she knows of the spring and summer snow storms there over the years.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hate to gloat, but since St.John's is reputed to have the worst weather in Canada/North America/the Northern Hemisphere, we had a great day today. Worked in the garden most of the day, took the doxies for a walk, watched them swim in Rennies River which is only a few blocks from my house, tried to teach the doxies to fetch a ball in Churchill Park, had a bar-b-que outside (the first one of the year). All in all, it was a great day. For once, the gods of winter were either out to lunch, or took pity on us here in St.John's.

So, drinks are on me in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, all, and have a peaceful evening. Paix.


----------



## tidibici

hello to all,
both active and non active visitors here in the clubhouse. i am new member to ehMac (this is my first post). i have been quietly sitting back here in deutschland reading the posts in the clubhouse.

not really sure where your/our ranting and raving is going to lead us and sometimes i am not too clear about what you are all goin'on about, but the recent post from dr. g and canadian culture being taken over by america caught my attention.

i came across a quote recently that i found to be both amusing and somewhat accurate and i would like to share it with you...


"Canadians have been so busy explaining to the Americans that we aren't British, and to the British that we aren't Americans that we haven't had time to become Canadians." 
-Helen Gordon McPherson


after being somewhat settled in europe for just over a decade, this quote in many ways sums up exactly how we canadians are caught in a cultural limbo.

many europeans (not just the brits) i encounter at some point or another always ask me what the differences are between americans and canadians. most americans i have met never really inquire/comment about how we (canadians) are uniquely different from them. they just know we are a strange and simple folk that come from some cold and snowy place north of the border.

as for americans taking over our culture, that is questionable.

we, as non-indigenous north americans (canada and usa), do share many historical/cultural/economic similarities and it is sometimes difficult to separate what is uniquely american and uniquely canadian. of course there are differences between the 2 countries/cultures (and often very defined differences).

my postulation on the matter is: both cultures are in their infancy and still "drink from the same bottle". it will be several years yet before both cultures begin to develop their own clearly defined individual identies and the maturing candian culture has been overshadowed by the rapid growth of the american military/political/economic systems.

ok, i will cut it off there...time for bed...later.


----------



## minnes

tidibici 

welcome to ehMac, I dont usually worry about what other countries think of Cnadians in General.
Soome of my firends are form Cnada, USA, Denmark, Finland, England Japan, Vietnam and other places.
The modern world is very small and we have to get along the best we can. Share the things we have in common and enjoy those things that make us unique.
Regards


----------



## MacDoc

Welcome to eHmac. This thread meanders all over the place and may seem nonsensical without context








Sort of a Canadian Time Zone shifted Chat room  

You'll find there are a number of threads discussing Canadian versus US differences interwoven through the Iraq discussions amongst others and you are certainly welcome to start another as it's of interest to many on ehMAc.
web page Carol Goar article 

I posted this in another discussion and felt it was relatively accurate.

Anyway - welcome aboard - we appreciate contributors and this forum is wide open for anything to be discussed even the most controversial topics......as you'll see from some past rather heated posts.  
This particular thread seems to be the "neutral corner" where ehMacians say hello and good night and ramble mercilessly


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, tidibici, and welcome to ehMac.ca, ehMacLand and to the Shangri-la Club House. Yes, as Macdoc states, this thread is somewhat of a "neutal corner" where greetings and salutations are exchanged. Re one's opportunity to "ramble mercilessly", I can't comment on that point, in that my posts are always specific and to the point.

Good morning, Macdoc. 

[ April 28, 2003, 10:55 AM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr.G.,
as "hiz honur" has asked when the "new look" was first displayed, we should refer to ehMac as "ehmac.ca" not the ".com" version.

i think it has something to do with the CRTC and minimum canadian content regulations...


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops. I wish I could say that this was my dysgraphia coming to the forefront, but this was not a spelling miscue, just a mistake. I shall correct this ASAP.


----------



## Peter Scharman

I hadn't even noticed that it was now ".ca" 








Good morning all! A-biddia, biddia, biddia, what's up folks. Or as Bugs also used to say, "What's Cookin', Doc?" (Dox??). I haven't been too chatty lately...sorry Dr G., but I've been popping in and out to see what's going on and have noticed that the Clubhouse is humming along just fine with the new members. Do you realize this thread is now up to page 25? Will it become "Son of Monster thread, Part II"? Time will tell. I'm on the fly right now (hard to stay on the little critter) so must say adios amigos. Catch you later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, Peter, on this fine sunny warm St.John's day. That's two in a row, but who's counting?

I can only hope that this thread will not be closed if we ever approach the heights of the Monster Thread. Still, like the original Woodstock, it cannot be replicated with the same sense of uniqueness and vitality. "You had to be there" is what I tell people to describe what it was like being at the original Woodstock.

Stop by the Club House when you get a free moment...............and be sure to be seated when you review out "end of the year" statement of PS&MSG Inc.


----------



## minnes

Peter , the changes are happening fast and furious here lately, so Ive decided that I really need to devote more time to working on my giant tin foil ball, it will look dandy in the games room next to the vintage Space Invaders machine. We may need to knock out a wall to move it in place though. I hope no one minds the temporary mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, this is a Club House "of, by and for the people". We were also able to get a few original Pong machines in mint condition to set off the Space Invaders and Pac-man machines. Exactly how big is this ball of foil???


----------



## minnes

not much going on here today, oh well
The U-Haul is around back with the giant tin foil ball, Im still tryting to decide how to get in the clubhouse game room.
By the way, I am a grand champion Pac-Man player if anyone wants proof, I can upload my screenshot of my highscore of about 62,000 points. Yet, I still have a life


----------



## jeac5

Well, I haven't been to the Clubhouse in a few days and have missed the opportunity to relax. Honestly, the clubhouse wrap-around veranda is really starting to become a gathering place as Spring arrives. Finally! I trust everyone is well. 

tidibici, welcome to ehmacland. How nice that we can have a European viewpoint on things Mac and otherwise. Nearly a decade, huh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. There is fresh coffee, tea, whole grain muffins, yogurt, etc. in the Cafe Chez Marc. Try some free before our morning "birding" stroll.


----------



## lotus

And a good morning to you. I could really use that fresh coffee, perhaps next year I will only celebrate my birthday for one day instead of the whole weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, happy birthday, lotus. we have a fine selection of pasteries and hang-over remedies if that is what you need/want.


----------



## lotus

Thanks Dr. G. Sleep, that is what I really need. This younger generation can stay up till 4 A.M. and get up and go. From the survey of empty bottles everyone must have had a good time. They came up with an interesting present, enough frozen (homemade) meals to last about three weeks. With all that extra time (no cooking) I will have more time to play on the computer.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning folks! Just having a coffee and taking a few minutes to skim over the ehMac forum. 
Lotus, when I was a teenager and in a band (late 60s), our singer (Jeff) had often decared that he could go 24 hours without sleep. One Sunday morning we arrived back from a out-of -town gig and Jeff stepped out of the bus and collapsed into a limp state on lawn. I went over, poked him, and asked, "Jeff, are you OK....what's the matter??" A sleepy, faint voice mumbled, "I just went 24 hours without sleep". A true story from the book of "Fond Memories of My Youth"  Dr G should have some good memories of the 60s he'd love to share.


----------



## Dr.G.

Memories of the 60's

The Day I was Declared Pregnant -- While at university, I was feeling quite ill, so I went to the University Health Clinic. After an exam, they drew blood to do some tests. The next week, I received a note to go to the Mayfair Health Clinic. When I arrived, I was surrounded by pregnant women, my age and older. I checked in and waited for awhile. Then a nurse came out and called out my last name. I approached her and she asked if my wife was with me. I told her that I wasn't married. Then she asked if my girl friend was with me, and I told her that I did not have a girlfriend at the time. I asked why she was asking for these people. She asked if I was Mar Glassman, and I told her that I was Marc Glassman. She told me that according to the bloodwork done, I was pregnant. I told her that according to my draft card, I couldn't be pregnant. She went back to the files and checked the form, realizing that they were looking for a Mary Glassman. It seems as if the newly installed computer system 
(remember, this is back in 1968) had taken the results of my blood work and Mary Glassman's
bloodwork and sent it to different clinics, and notifying us to go to the wrong clinic. Thus, Mary Glassman was told that she had Mono, and I was told that I was pregnant.

Yes, fond memories of the 60's.


----------



## lotus

Ah 1960, I remember it well. My daughter was born in 1957 and she was such an angel, a 3 hour labor and she did not know how to cry. This "baby" thing was great so I looked forward to the birth of my first son in 1960. His little alarm clock went off every three hours, day and night, week after week after week.
Sleep was indeed a luxury.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, my children were born in 1983 and 1986. My son, born in 1986, was never very tall until the past year or so. Now, he is nearly 6 feet and when we played basketball yesterday afternoon in the driveway he was able to out rebound me for the first time. Such is Life. I think that I shall stick to ankle high doxies.


----------



## minnes

Lotus
Doing the math, all I can say is it's nice to have a variety of ages here in the club.
Im 37, born on this day in 1966, actually. Let the celebrating begin. 
regards


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, free drinks for you as well in the Cafe Chez Marc.

On this day in 1966, I was studying for finals in high school, preparing to graduate the following month. Since I was still only 17, having been born in Oct., 1948, I was still 6 months away from being of draft age for the US Army, and enroute to Vietnam, had I not gone to university.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Happy birthday mark.

Many happy returns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, to all those named Mark or Marc, we have a special treat on their birthday -- Dancing Bagels as entertainment in the Cafe Chez Marc.

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/bageldance/bagel2.html


----------



## minnes

Thanks for the well wishing !

Dr G, you would have been a different person if you went to Vietnam. I know 2 or 3 Vietnam vets and they have some issues to deal with even today. They were drafted whether they wanted to go or not and they were given harsh treatment upon their return . Its just impossible for me to believe that a regular guy could be just out of high school one day , then in a steaming jungle fighting for his survival.

Well, Im thinking of going out for a souvlaki dinner, then maybe visit the grocery store to restock. . back at 8 or so


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I would have made a terrible soldier. Finally, when I was out of university and was finally drafted, I was never called, although I had to remain in the draft pool until my 27th birthday. However, I never disliked the soldiers who were sent over there, other than the few that actually enjoyed killing innocent civilians for sport. I always supported the troops, and wanted them brought home. And when they arrived home, I personally welcomed the few that I knew. However, as you mention, they were changed. When you were "in country" and survived, you never were the same.

Have a safe and happy birthday.


----------



## jeac5

Happy Birthday minnes!!!

I hope today is all that you want it to be and that this year is a good one for you!

Hi all, I have enjoyed the trip down memory lane, even though they are not my memories. Dr. G., I especially enjoyed reading about your pregnancy scare. Must have been hard on a boy coming of age? Anyway, today was a stellar spring day here in NS! Out in shirt sleeves walking the dog for what seems to be the first time in ages. Welcome Spring!


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, good evening. It was 15C most of the day (notice that I didn't put a "+" before the 15C), and we now have about 3 snowballs worth of snow out back. Max began to roll in it,sort of like his farewell to spring, since he does the same thing with the first snow of the year. 

We are all hoping for a warm (not as hot as last year) summer, since we are one of the only parts of Canada with no West Nile Virus alerts or warnings. We shall see.


----------



## minnes

Im back after a long walk around south-west, central Hamilton, it was a bright warm evening here about 19 degs. This section is full of really old houses and tree lined streets. I dont think I would want one, but they're nice to look at. I may post an iMovie soon for your perusement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark Innes presents "The Walk"


It was a warm evening, and Minnes can be seen walking about 19 dogs. This section of Hamilton is full of old houses, with tree lined streets. The 19 dogs decide to "mark" each tree.

Then, from off in the distance, is the cry of a lonely cat, a feline phantom. Suddenly, the "pack" of dogs becomes a mass of movement, dragging Minnes down the streets of this tranquile neighborhood, camera in hand........

Now that will make one heck of an iMovie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wishing all a peaceful good night. May dreams of puppies and kittens, iPods and iMacs visit you in your sleep. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman

happy Birtday Minnes (Mark) I have a picture of you at birth sent by your mom....









Dr G, the story of you pregnancy was good. Was that the only time in your life that you were refered to as a "mother"?


----------



## lotus

Minnes, Hope you had a great day! That makes me 39 years and 3 days older than you. Next year we could have a 3 day holiday and celibrate, maybe rent the Shangri-la banquet room.


----------



## minnes

Hi lotus
Just come back in 3 days to continue the celebration


----------



## minnes

Peter, that wa cute, thanks.
We will have to wait on the answer to your question for Dr G

Jeac5 , thanks for the comments
hang around for more weird stuff

Lotus, my dad is the oldest mac user I know, he's 78 this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all.

Peter, still maintaining your Icon Maven certification, which is good. As for being called "mother", there was the time someone ran up to a small anti-Vietnam war protest in front of a draft board in Kingston, NY, when someone threw red paint at us and screamed an obscenity that contained the word "mother". That was in 1966, and protesting was still something that was low-key and small in number. There was the time in Coy, Alabama when the KKK "paid us a visit", but they came in the dead of night and were quite about their visit, not wanting to wake us up. Still, they usually let their guns and burning crosses do their talking.

Other than that, I have not been called anything paternal other than "father".


----------



## Peter Scharman

Thank goodness we don't have a visible KKK presence in Canada. We do however have a political group with a similar CCC name banner. It stands for the Clueless Clucks Clan and they seem to populate the capital cities of the country.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, yes, but the CCC build bird's nests out of dried grass and twigs, and then burn them on the front lawns of people. I have had a few done myself and went out and wondered what this little fire was doing in my lawn. The last one was actually blown out by Rootie. Now, a 10 meter high burning cross on my front lawn gets my attention, and gives me grave concerns for the lives of my family. I have had two swastikas scrawled on my office door at work, but that's another story.

'Tis another fine sunny day and ALL of the snow has melted from my property. We could pay for this with a cold summer, but for now, all is sunny and warm.

I trust that you are well, my friend. Don't chat with you as often as in the past, but when we do, we catch up ASAP. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## lotus

Minnes, it is wonderful that your Dad is a Mac user. It just amazes me that so many senior members of our country think it is too complicated to bother with a computer. I'm trying to convince my 86 year old sister that she should get a computer or at least one of those gadgets that she can send e-mails. 

For 3 weeks my computer was down and I was climbing the walls, I couldn't e-mail, pay my bills, check out ehMac, listen to music and read papers from all over the country and everytime I turned around I wanted to do something and couldn't do it without a computer. Sure beats going to Bingo which I hate with a passion.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, if my mother were still alive, she would be 89, and I am sure that she would have loved email...................and most probably bought an Apple. For some reason, up until the day she died, she did not like Microsoft. She died in 1991, and never owned a Wintel computer. The only computer she ever utilized was my Apple IIgs, and loved the experience.

I am shooting for coming online with my new iMac on the anniversary date of my registration to ehMac.ca nearly two years ago. I think that this would be a fitting "thank you" to all who have put up with my commentary, advice, questions, opinions, thoughts, feelings, ideas, notions, stories and humor over the past 15 months. We shall see. Timing is everything in the stock market, but my eye surgeon has the last say about this fact, with July 14th as the date of ordering and July 22 as the date for the operation. We shall see (no pun intended).


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, I had no idea you had surgery scheduled. With all the advancements they have made in this field I am sure everything will go well. All our love and prayers will be with you.

What a day when Dr.G. actually logs on to ehMac with a brand new Mac. We shall have a party to end all parties. Peter can design the invitations and we need someone to look after airline reservations for Macnutt and CC and all those ehmaclanders on the west cost. Is the clubhouse large enough to handle the influx of over 1000 people?


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Is the clubhouse large enough to handle the influx of over 1000 people? -
> *


There's more than enough room at the clubhouse. There are a number of banquet rooms that have sliding partitions between them. They can be opened up into a very large hall. If too many indicate they are coming, we can always have it at my mansion in Kitchener. Tents can be erected in the back yard, overlooking the trout pond and willow trees. PS&MSG will provide the drinks and entertainment, with a guest appearance of the DR. G and Peter Show and their opening act, the Dancing Doxies. A good time, for sure! If it gets a bit slow, Dr G and I will bring out our home movies to liven things up.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Sorry, I back-paged and ended up with another double post.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, thank you for your well wishes. The eye surgery keeps getting pushed back, due to a waiting list based on priority need. Personally, I hate all medical procedures that involve needles, knives, lasers, tongue depressors and those stupid hospital gowns. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, yes, I think that the second anniversary of my registering for ehMac.ca was August 4th, so that's the date I shall shoot for and you may arrange for the celebrations to begin then and there. I was hoping for your mansion, but I can understand your not wanting to have to recarpet like the last gale affair.

I shall have to get the doxies matching his and her tuxes. Doxies in a tux!?! Now there's something you don't see every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just like old times -- Post #400. Hopefully, the Club House will remain open at least until Labor Day. We shall see.


----------



## minnes

400 plus one, already growing faster than the old thread did, and will most likely outive the old thread's 775 post . Will this be the first thread to cross the 1,000 post barrier?


----------



## Peter Scharman

Minnes, you may be right. If so, it will surely draw some ire from the ducks on the other side of the pond. You know, ...the ones that like to quack about things unworthy or nonsensical. I suspect they think we're a bit daffy.


----------



## lotus

For sure there will be some unflattering comments coming this way. It is too early in the evening for the WestMac's to join in the fun and I think Macnutt is busy. 
Peter, it would be convenient to have Dr.G's "I have a Mac" party at your Mansion. It sure is closer to G.Town and we might get lost trying to find Lost Horizon and Shangri-la. Do you still have to go through the mountains and all that snow?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

or could we get some corp. sponsorship and call the party; "The Big Mac" party ?

hmmmmm
i hear Michael Coen has a few bucks and is need of some marketing ideas....


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Yet another sunny morning here in St.John's on this first day of May. The Cafe Chez Marc is now open for any and all to share in the fruits of our labor, as well as some fine coffees and teas, grown and picked in an environmentally friendly manner by workers who were given a good salary for their labor. As well, no children were utilized at any time in this growing and picking process. They were all allowed to be children rather than child laborers.


----------



## MacDoc

Thunderstorms in the GTA - the air is fresh but they certainly explain my edginess yesterday. The joys of SAD.








Anyway lots of energy today once the low goes by and of course we've got fresh clean storm invigorated air int he city.  
Macdoc coffee time.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have your Macdoc Mug right here...........filled with your favorite brew (sans Screech this early in the morning). I trust that this too shall receive the Macdoc Seal of Approval? We shall see.


----------



## minnes

Good Morning all
The lightning was pretty crazy last night.
I unplugged my Mac just in case, I didnt want to suffer like some others have , although most of them got struck through the phone line connected to a modem.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning!...Daffy Pete here. No thunder in Kitchener, but we did have rain. Dr G, send the Doxie Express out with a full bodied coffee for me as I'm a bit droopy-eyed this morning. (must be the barometric change).
Using my mansion is OK, as long as everyone takes of their shoes at the front door. There will be a can of Dr Scholl's foot spray available as well as an assortment of Chinese slippers (anal, eh?)


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, what did you do with that coffee making contraption I sent you for your birthday? It was supposed to do everything but blow on your hot coffee.

I was thinking of sending out the doxie express with your Millenium Musk-ox to celebrate your 1000th post. This 1000kg "critter" should put the "kitch" back in Kitchener, n'est pas?


----------



## Peter Scharman

HOLY COW!!! I hadn't realized Im was getting close to 1000 posts. I can't believe I spent that much time here. That explains why I haven't been feeling productive enough this past winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, only 28 more "sleeps" until #1000. Santa is asleep, but Chanukkah Harry is ready to mount his donkey cart to deliver you gifts on time. This should prove to be the ehMacLand bash of this Millenium.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, the RSVPs are rolling in from all over the world. Do you have any one person in mind (hint, hint) for the main toast of the evening???? What is your favorite band? Foods? Color? All these arrangements to make, and I have to start spring semester on May 12th. Is there a caterer in the house??? We shall spare no expense, but I need some help.


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, Peter deserves the best in theme and decor. If I delivered you a yellow Lincoln and you wanted a blue car, would you not be vexed??? Peter is the one with taste and class in our act. I'm just a poor kid from NYC that lucked out on the strength of my wits and chutzpah.

Anyway, good morning all.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

a jewish friend of mine taught that 'chutzpah' was always a good thing
i used the word once and he said it was not the most flattering of terms
seems to have different meanings depending on how one was brought up to use the word

not being a student of Hebrew nor Yiddish, i defer to those that have more experience and i just make notes for future reference.


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, chutzpah, like the word shalom, depends upon the context. If a person has a lot of nerve facing up to an angry mob that wants to lynch someone, that person has a great deal of chutzpah (in the most positive sense). If Conrad Black starts to collect his Old Age Pension from the Canadian government, and starts to send his medical bills back to Ontario from England to have your OHIP pay for this medical care, and then wants to come back to Canada and go on EI assistance so that he can stable his polo ponies in Bermuda year round, that's chutzpah in a negative sense. It all depends upon context and the inflection of the voice and body language when saying this word. I can't fully demonstrate this latter point, so you shall just have to trust me. Context will dictate is this is a positive or negative terms utilized about a person.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Do you have any one person in mind (hint, hint) for the main toast of the evening???? What is your favorite band? Foods? Color?*


Of course YOU would be my first choice for the main toast and anything else you would feel inclined to do. My favorite band is The Rolling Stones. I like a vide variety of foods, from any origin, as long as there is flavour and I like both rich and soft colours, as long as they are not too loud and are tasteful. I think I have good taste, but am not hard to please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, the Stones said that they would be honored to attend this gala event, so long as Keith Richards can sing "Danny Boy" (don't ask, because I don't understand the rationale myself). Chef Mildew Slazwow has agreed to cater the affair, with treats from all over Canada, and the rest of the world. There will be an added treat with a display of every one of your icons displayed on the iMax screen in your personal theater. Do you think that the "red carpet entrance" to the theater is a bit too much? Izzy Palmolo Hoto will be the guest photographer to photograph the event, and of all people Mary Walsh (aka Marg Delahunty, the warrior princess) has agreed to MC the event. I have my toast speech down to 2 1/2 minutes so far, but it has been a taxing struggle to keep it under an hour.

And so, mon ami, post on...............


----------



## minnes

Happy Friiday all!
Macspectrum, if one's vocation is a centerfold model, then their favorite colour is suddenly of fascinating interest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning (your time), Minnes. How is Life treating you these days? It is always good to see your smiling cup of coffee online, especially in the morning. It reminds me of the simple joys of early morning, before the complexity of the days work/events interplay with my life.


----------



## minnes

Dr G I thought my icon was similer to the classic mac startup icon.
Ironically I never drink any coffee in the moring unless I have some kind of long lecture I have to sit through, on a boring topic


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I fear that I am in need of a cup or two of coffee in the morning to get going. I don't drink coffee after 8PM, so as not to keep me up at night, and I do like herbal tea just before the late night news. Still, I don't drink or smoke, so a bit of coffee should not be too harmful. I like the little "steam lines" over the cup, which is a nice touch.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Great job with the arrangements. Mildew Slazwow??? The red carpet is a bit too tacky for my liking....a nice emerald green one would be better.


> *Mary Walsh (aka Marg Delahunty, the warrior princess) has agreed to MC the event. I have my toast speech down to 2 1/2 minutes so far, but it has been a taxing struggle to keep it under an hour.
> *


Mary Walsh is Zena, the Princess Warrior???!!!!! ......Wow, talk about cosmetic makeovers! I can't believe I had the hots for Mary Walsh all this time







 Oh, dear!!
Make the speech as long as you like as this may be my only moment of fame and I'm open to milking it for all it's worth.  Gotta run...have a great day and a relaxing weekend.


----------



## minnes

Aw yes, the cartoon iconic language of line.
Put those same lines above a picture of garbage and they take on a new meaning. It all depends on the context.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, context is everything. It places everything in perspective and helps to provide a direction and a meaning for the received language, be it via reading, listening or viewing.

Peter, emerald green it shall be. I have lengthened the speech, but to keep it under an hour, I had to delete the part where your uncle Gustav talked you out of trading your Bobby Orr rookie card for a couple of Zeke Bednarski cards.......................and how you disobeyed him, but he did not get angry with you at the time. I figured that it would make everyone cry, so I shall end on your abilities to make people laugh and feel good about themselves. No tears, but a great many "Aahhsss!" will be heard throughout the ballroom. We shall see.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

* favorite, color*
arrrrgghhhhh !!!!
you vex me dr.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *No tears, but a great many "Aahhsss!" will be heard throughout the ballroom. We shall see.
> *


As long as they say that word right and don't drop the "h"s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, when I get through with the speech, there will be such an outpouring of genuine respect and affection for the person that you have become, the "Ahs" will be drowned out by the cheering and applause. You have earned your moment in the sun, oh great Icon Maven. The Globe and Mail may send a reporter, so this may get national coverage. We shall see.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *The Globe and Mail may send a reporter, so this may get national coverage.*


Um.....that may not be a good idea. I may be confused for another person who looks just like me and is wanted for outstanding debts. "I am not a crook, i have never been a crook...I don't even know what a crook looks like!" is the response I learned from my old boss, Richard Nixon. OOps...did I say something I shouldn't have??......


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Aha! Proof postive that Peter S. IS macnutt.

That Nixon line sealed the deal.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Macspectrum wins the big prize for finally figuring out the mystery of who/what I really am.  Sorry to have to disappoint all those who have been spoofed. This has been like Survivor, where lies and deceit make you a winner. Now that the cat is out of the bag, you may all now express your feelings about my alter ego without consequence. Do you know who Dr G really is???


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I could say that "I am that I am", but I think that this line was taken already. There is no overt proof that you, Peter, are Macnutt. I don't think that you are a crook, nor the reincarnation of Richard M. Nixon. You are not Peter X. Scharman, who took your initial helping of chicken soup. No, you are Peter, and I am Dr.G.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Has anyone ever seen Peter S. and macnutt in the same place at the same time?

Hmmmm?

The plot, like the soup, thickens.


----------



## (( p g ))

Are Peter S and Macnutt the same? Some kind of ehMac-ian doppelganger? Consider me a sceptic. Look at the total number of posts...that's an awful lot of posts for one person. Mind you, others like Dr.G have demonstrated that racking up 3,000 posts within the span of 20+ months is possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, I have been onstage with Peter when Macnutt threw a salmon onstage. Not missing a beat, I said "What, no bagel?" That even got a laugh out of Macnutt. No, they are uniquely different folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has been a long day at the end of a long work week, so I shall bid you all a peaceful good night. And may we all remember that each person's life touches the lives of so many others, so take a moment to tell someone that you care. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr. G, the person you saw throwing the salmon was a stand-in impersonating macnutt. At 1000 posts, this mission will be complete. Instructions have long ago self -destructed in a ball of fire, so there will be no trace of the origin. The question will be, "will macnutt or Peter Scharman remain as the real identity". Diabolical! Like Dr Jeckyl and Mr. Hyde, you have seen both sides of our personalities. Maybe we could have a vote to see which one should remain. Oooohhh, ...wouldn't that be interesting? Maybe that wouldn't be a good idea after all as one the alter egos would be hurt and could turn hostile to the other. I hate fighting with myself.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> I hate fighting with myself.


on the bright side, you never lose
(yes i realise the other side of the coin as well)


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I find this very hard to believe. While I think that Macnutt added to our community with his personal brand of political commentary, I would vote for Peter S. to remain. Still, as the little boy supposedly said to Shoeless Joe Jackson when he was banned from baseball "Say it ain't so, Joe! Say it ain't so!!!" Next you will be telling us all that you have no Heart, and the the Poster of the Boy you have on your wall is actually a young Darth Vader. Or that strange glow in your eyes is not a macspectrum, but visions of lotus blossoms and a cup of minnes (a rare blend of fine coffees). No, Dr.J. and Mr.H. do not suit you well. As the old civil rights song of the 60's goes "Which side are you on?"


----------



## Peter Scharman

That was good Dr. G! 


> *"Which side are you on?"*


I wish I knew...I think I'm on _that_ side, but the macnutt vs. Peter personality split has left me confused. I'm macconfused! (This should dig up some lurking opinions!)
It's a beautiful day. Peter /macnuttwill be out and about and housecleaning the mansion basement or garage today. Have a great one


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter (I shall refuse to deal with Macnutt in such discussions), Macconfusion is similar to Doxie Dimentia, althogh far more serious. In DD, you forget how many doxies you own and their names. In Macconfusion, you forget how many Macs you own, or have owned, their makes/models. how to utilize a Mac, how to use the various Mac programs and devices, and even forget about Apple Computers altogether. Sadly, it is caused by drinking Wintelated water, which is very common in North America. Some people, like myself, are resistant to the ill effects of this water, while others demonstrate tragic side effects. Please tell me that you are not one of these people??? "Keep on the sunny side of the street", in a figurative sense. And DON'T drink the water!!!!!!!!


----------



## (( p g ))

Okay this discussion is getting too Cronenberg-esque for me


----------



## Dr.G.

PG, I am as confused as you, but I am hoping that this is another one of Peter's creative "tangents", much like the "let's send a mob over to St.John's to force Dr.G. to buy a Mac........any Mac, already" sub-thread on the Monster Thread. That lasted for 100 posts and apx. 7 pages of the thread. I am willing to play along, in that I have always enjoyed Peter's brand of creative humor. We shall see.


----------



## jeac5

It's a beautiful day in Kitchener? Here in NS, it is yet another miserable, rainy day. And, I mean rain! I will feel sorely mislead if a plethora of May flowers do not come bursting up from the ground very soon.

All seems to be moving along quite briskly here in the Clubhouse. At my part-time workplace, we're not supposed to surf the web for 'non work related' reasons as of late, so I have been unfortunately not around as much as I would like. I hope that I will be able to sneak in a little more in the future.

The gala events to occur as the weather becomes nicer, 'The New Mac' and 'The 1000th Post', sound delightful! I will most certainly attend. Can't wait to enjoy the festivities.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, fog and rain here in St. John's as well, but the sun is trying to make it's entrance. We shall see.

Yes, the festivities for Peter's 1000th post have turned into a gala event here at the Club House, although the confusion about identities is becoming an issue with some. Many are wondering if they have to bring one gift or two, and others want to know if they should sit on the left or right side of the banquet hall. Minor details, especially compared to the coordination of all the 1000 details that need to be undertaken. Would you like to be the Floral Coordinator for this event? We grow our own organic flowers, but someone needs to direct in the arrangement of just the right combinations of floral displays.


----------



## minnes

well, Im going to break out of charcater for a moment
The reality of this place is starting to become apparent.
ehMac is all an elaborate artificial intelligence program created by ehMax purely for amusement. All the posters are just AI bots, just bits of clever code from a master coder. Of course Macnutt and Peter are the same person, so am I and everyone else here is all the prodeuct of one mind. In fact there is only one real independant poster here and you know who you are. But to keep you fooled, ehMax built in a defense mechanism in each chat bot, to claim that they are a genuine poster. So the sole poster should now feel free to come forward and claim your prize as the subject of an incredibley successful AI chatbot array. Im element chatbot[355] assigned all the usual properties of a chatbot object.

Now that we have that clear, back to character mode of silly geeky guy from Hamilton.

Hi all, I sure am looking forward to the PS 1000 anniversary special, will there be clips of Peter's best posts ever?
regards


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

"too Cronenberg-esque" - Cronenberg i can handle

when it becomes "Kafka-esque", run like hell and don't look back !


----------



## minnes

macspectrum
Kafka-esque?
Now just because I turn into a large bug and tend to enjoy clinging to the ceiling, is that any reason to call me strange? Why just the other day my sister put out a nice selection of 3 day old table scraps on some old newspaper spread out on the floor, and then Dad came home from the war and started throwing apples at my shell covered back, one of my antennae got broken off in the mele, so I scurried behind the fridge. 
Why I'm no mmore like Kafka than Charlie Brown is a Big League ball player.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes and macspectrum, this was one of my favorite Kafka quotes when I was in university

"I can prove at any time that my education
tried to make another person out of me than
the one I became. It is for the harm,
therefore, that my educators could have
done me in accordance with their intentions
that I reproach them; I demand from their
hands the person I now am, and since they
cannot give him to me, I make of my reproach
and laughter a drumbeat sounding in the
world beyond."

I should admit that I am the one real person on this site, other than yourself. The one thing that the bots have no control over is to force me to get a Mac before I am ready, willing and able to take on this responsibility. The bots have pleaded, threated to force me out of the ehMacLand community, and threatened physical harm, all to no avail I might add. I had my doubts about many of the posters, but while I don't feel they are all bots, I wonder about those that come on as a member of the community and are never heard from again. Maybe we should search them out?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, getting back to one of your suggestions that we should compile a collection of the best clips of Peter (sans Macnutt), I think it's a great idea. I was hoping for a multimedia display of his finest icons, in that he is THE Icon Maven of ehMacLand, but his words have also been forceful and relevant at times as well. Might we put you in charge of this task. Then, if jeac5 coordinates the floral arrangements, we shall have a grand start to this gala event.


----------



## (( p g ))

"You are not wrong, who deem 
That my days have been a dream; 
Yet if hope has flown away 
In a night, or in a day, 
In a vision, or in none, 
Is it therefore the less gone? 
All that we see or seem 
Is but a dream within a dream."

Poe


----------



## Dr.G.

PG, now Poe was a dark and moody person. There is a pub up in the Bronx, within walking distance of Yankee Stadium, that claims to have been one of the haunts of Poe during his NYC period. I had a drink there just to say I drank beneath the raven that was on the wall (stuffed), and then Lenore and I said "never more" and we went to see a Yankees game.


----------



## minnes

Dr G
amid all the hubub lately we forgot to wish Lotus Happy Birthday yesterday
Happy Birthday Lotus!
Our senior member is now more sebior, all the best health and happiness!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Happy belated b-day Lotus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, we missed you at the party, held in the Cafe Chez Marc. When the doxies popped out of the cake was lotus surprised..............and a bit ill. No one told me he was allergic to dogs!!! Still, we continued the celebration at the emergency at the Mac-in-the-Box Hospital and Hamburger Haven in downtown ehMacLand. He is now doing well.............until we sent him the flowers.............to which he also had an allergic reaction. Luckily, the plastic bubble will be in place for our fine friend and loyal ehMacLander to attend Peter's journey into the land of the milennium posters. Of course, if Peter comes as PeterMacnutt, he has over 3000 posts and will be crowned King of the Crazies.


----------



## (( p g ))

Dr. G, Baltimore is another town that is haunted by Poe. Lots of spot where where stayed, including (I think) where he died, succumbing to rabies (or some other illness, depending on who you believe). Creepy guy...and the "dream within a dream" reference seemed appropriate given this unusual dialogue in this thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

PG, yes, Edgar Allen Poe died in Baltimore, MD. He actually died 99 years to the day (Oct. 7th, 1849) before I was born (Oct. 7th, 1949).


----------



## jeac5

Yes! Yes, I accept responsibility for the vast undertaking of coordinating all things floral for this gala event. I must say, as well, that I am honoured to have been asked and will arrange the best darn bunch of flowers that the Clubhouse has ever seen!

Does anyone have any floral requests? Preferences? Dr. G., how many different types of flowers are there already growing in the Clubhouse greenhouse? I forget.


----------



## lotus

Thanks for the birthday best wishes.

Today I heard they were going to pick a canine world hero. There are approximately 10 countries involved and from the US there are six dogs nominated and four of them are Labs (my favorite breed). Dr. G. sorry the Dancing Doxies don't qualify as working dogs(even though they are great badger hunters), guess they would be classifed as entertainers.

Today also marks the 14th day since we have heard from Macnutt. Perhaps he is fishing for more salmon! You must admit it has been a bit dull in the community without comments from Salt Spring. Is the Doxie Rescue Team ready to head west if they are needed to find Macnutt and bring him home to ehMac?


----------



## minnes

Do you think someone should call Macnutt to see if all is well?
he might just be on vacation or just found something better to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, we have 109 different varieties of flowers growing in the gardens and greenhouse throughout the Valley of the Blue Moon. Personally, I love tulips, but I shall let the others have their say, and leave the arrangements in your most capable hands. Many thanks for taking on this hectic, but fragrent task.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I sent Macnutt an email, but have not heard from him as of this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, my wife's family raises Labs in Alberta. Still, I have seen some excellent examples of Labrador Retrievers here in NL. As for doxies not being "working dogs", no need to apologize. The most work my two dogs do is run up and down the stairs when we are getting their morning and evening feeding ready each day. 

You ask "Is the Doxie Rescue Team ready to head west if they are needed to find Macnutt and bring him home to ehMac?". Ready, ay ready! Just say the word and we shall be off on still another "mission of mercy". Just shine the Doxie Sign up into the night sky (similar to the bat sign, but in the shape of a doxie), and I will know that this is the signal to head out west. Before I head out, I should take orders for homemade chicken soup and homemade bagels.


----------



## lotus

Good morning Dr. G, hope your weather in St. John's is as lovely as it is here in Ontario.

Jpoole's doxie light is out (or was that Peter that had the doxie light on the roof)? At any rate if the Doxie Rescue Team is needed to find Macnutt just line them up with the radar at Vancouver airport and they can take the ferry to Salt Spring. Maybe you should forget the chicken soup and bagels, a good bottle of Scotch for the Scotsman on SS might be more appropriate in this emergency.

What's with Macspectrum? It looks as if he forgot to go to bed last night.

Have a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, lotus. It is sunny this morning here in St.John's, a bit cool with 6C, but yesterday's rain clouds are now gone.

The doxies will go when needed. Macnutt promised them some R&R in July, so he still has a few more months to surface. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The end of a beautiful day here in St.John's. Everything seems to be blooming two weeks early, and the only thing that could spoil this sense of "spring is here" is some snow. Still, none is in site and so everything will keep on growing. I would bring some of my own flowers to Peter's gala celebration, but nothing will be ready by then I am afraid. Soon.................


----------



## minnes

I went on a 10k walk around town today.
I went out the fron tdor went up the strret to the bottom of the Niagara escarpment , waliked up the 450 steps to the top, wandered around up top for an hour stopped for chinese food, wandered a couple miles east and came down the 500 steps in the east central part, then came home and ate some dates and watched the simpsons.
My journey made me realize what is missing here. Llammas. We should get a pair of llammas and put em in the pasture with the horses. Im told they are very sweet friendly types, they seem like the kind of creature that would serve as good listeners to your personal thoughts. And we can ask Macnutt to knit us all llamma sweaters . So how are all of you this fine day.


----------



## MacNutt

One of my neighbors raises llamas and I have spent some time with those gentle creatures while in South America. (sorry...no knitting skills)

One thing you should know about Llamas. And it is something you will find out if you spend very much time around them.

If they don't like you...or sometimes even if they _do_....they will spit a thick wad of vile smelling spew right at your face. Their range is measured in yards, not feet....and they have an astounding degree of accuracy.

Pretty much pinpoint, in my experience.

You will not soon forget this experience either. Trust me on this.

Beautiful, gentle beasts with the deepest brown eyes and a lovely disposition....and a fast-moving baseball sized spitwad that smells like fermented moose sweat.

My neighbor feeds his Llamas while wearing very old clothes and an industrial face shield. And they really _like_ him!


----------



## minnes

Macnutt
Then we can use the llamas as watchdogs, and if anyone steps out of line on pub night then splat!

We should get them moved in to thier new home before the Peter party starts.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmmm Llama spit...... an escalation or decayed salmon carcasses perhaps....now we know what Macnutts REALLY been up to


----------



## MacNutt

Back when I used to venture out to the local pub,there were quite a bunch of us that sat at the same table and we used to like to play a trick on any newbies to the island. They would almost always gravitate toward our corner because of the noise and laughter (not to mention group fart-lighting or my buddy Jack's penchant for eating beer glasses and striking wooden matches on his bald head).

Anyhow...at that time you couldn't buy smokes in the Fulford Inn and someone would always run out and have to make a run to the other end of the island to get some before the last store shut down for the evening. We would tell the newcommers about the Llamas and that they were very tame (they are, actually). If there were any women in the group who were going for cigs, they were always intrigued and asked detailed questions about the llamas. We knew they'd stop and pet them on the way back....and we could tell if they had, because some member of the group would arrive back at the pub an hour later covered in yellowish-brown Llama gob. If it was a girl she'd be freaking out and heading for the washroom in a big hurry. Guaranteed.























If they weren't totally grossed out by this then we'd get Jack to jump up on the table and moon them...and to be honest, I'm not sure which experience was worse. Any newbies that made it through this harrowing hazing became trusted members of the group and were welcome to join the fun and games in our corner.

Most ran away screaming. Go figure.  

Ahhh....the good old days.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess that we could have a vote as to the idea of llamas freely grazing down in the Valley of the Blue Moon. I have only seen a llama once, but did not get close enough to have one spit on me. Still, I guess with Macnutt back in circulation we could put him in charge of the care and feeding of these fine animals.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

my godson's parents, in Langley, BC, breed llamas and as for watchdogs, the best burglar alarm you could have is a peacock

those things shriek loud enuf to wake the dead


----------



## Dr.G.

I was chased out of a girl friend's yard once by a goose. Being from NYC, all I could wonder was "Who ever heard of an attack goose???" Luckily, I was a fast runner.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

dr. g.,
so you were "goosed" then i take it?


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, all kidding aside, I nearly was!!!!!! Luckily, my "make love and not war" speed helped me save the crown jewels, so to speak.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

gives new meaning to "duck and cover"









knowing how to avoid the wrath of a goose or large duck for that matter is something that many europeans know how to do

perhaps, dr. g., it was some form of genetic memory that enabled you to escape the wrath of the goose

after all, you do have some slavic roots....


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, I have vaugue memories of my grandmother buying freshly killed chickens down in the Lower East Side of NYC and having to pluck the feathers. Then, in the early 1950's it became illegal to sell chickens that had been inspected for a Kosher slaughter, but not plucked and cleaned.


----------



## Peter Scharman

OK, the macnutt side of me took over for the weekend posts, but now I'm back. Did you like his (our) llama story?...good eh?!. Dr G, the tale of the goose trying to "eat the golden eggs" was also quite humorous.
A thought (albeit warped) came to me that if Daisy and Rootie were to go off on their own entertainment careers, the could be known as the "Macmutts", or the Amazing Macmutts if they introduce acrobatics into the program.
Did everyone have a good weekend? The Peter side of me was very busy with chores and entertaining at the mansion. I’m a bit tired today, but the macnutt side of me is fresh as a daisy (not the dog). It’s so confusing and stressful sometimes keeping the two of me in tune. (I am NOT schizophrenic…..and neither am I!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, Peter, so good of you to drop on by the Club House. 

The Macmutts??????? Would you believe that I told my wife the very same thing last night when I was looking at the iMac brochure from Apple Canada. I mentioned that NO ONE going to use this iMac except yours truly. I told her that I wanted it for iPhoto, iDVD and iMovie projects. I did say that I would let the two doxies watch me undertake these projects..........and that "I guess this would make them MacMutts!" I laughed out loud, but my wife walked away shaking her head. She is just not into Jewish vaudevillian humor. Such is Life. 

Still, great minds think alike. I have to wonder about the Amazing MacMutts Canine Acrobatic Team. If you have ever seen a standard wirehaired dachshund up close you will soon realize that they are built for digging into small holes. Running, jumping, skipping, twirling, etc are not bodily functions that come easily to such dogs. Ballet lessons have cost me a fortune, and to no avail. Singing lessons are on the same path -- the stairway to hell. Yet, they are loving pets. I hope their R&R out to Salt Spring Island to see MacNutt/you is not to traumatic........on him/you. They can be a handful! We shall see.


----------



## Peter Scharman

That's wild! We are about the same age, have the same hobbies, are in the minority "Mac Users Group", have weird humour (so the others say), and have telepathic communication. Do you think we may be brothers separate at an early age?? Imagine being possibly related to me (and macnutt as well). I've already discovered two half-siblings...maybe you're the undiscovered third! Welcome to my nightmare!!


----------



## minnes

Peter , which half of you would Dr G be a sibling ?
If he's the Macnutt half, then that would make him a delusional creation of Macnutt.
Doesnt it get kind of crowded in there with all these people, it must be tough at the multiplex when you all want to see different movies. I dont even want to know how complicated it would be to order Chinese food.
Is there anyone on ehMac whom you are not?


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I don't think we are blood-brothers, but we could be "landsman", which is a Yiddish term for people from the same community back in "the old country". Macspectrum and I share common roots in that our ancestors came from Ukraine, albeit different sections of this region. Macnutt and I are about as far west and east (right and left??) as anyone in this ehMacLand community. You and I????? Friends until the end, "landsman" by virtue of our sense of humor and appreciation for the craft of Jewish vaudeville. We are "soul-brothers", "strangers in a strange land", partners in business and crime, an act that is just now reaching the apex of our craft..................in short, PS&MSG Inc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I trust that my posting lays to rest the Peter and Dr.G. being brothers. We share a "brothership" in much the same way as the men in "Band of Brothers" shared a togetherness in the hell that is war.

Peter, when you wrote that we "...are in the minority 'Mac Users Group', I thought that I was a "minority of one" of those who do not yet utilize a Mac for these postings? I thought that you owned and utilized a Mac????


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Doesnt it get kind of crowded in there with all these people, it must be tough at the multiplex when you all want to see different movies. I dont even want to know how complicated it would be to order Chinese food.*


You don't know the half of it!!.....you should see the commotion about sexual preferences! Yowza!!
Dr G, there is a common element somewhere that isn't obvious. We may be linked through a former life. What are the chances of two like us ending up with such similarities and belonging to the same MUG, especially with you not even using a Mac owner for so long. It must have been destined.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fate? Star-crossed comrades? Kismet? Who knows? Still, whatever the force that bonded our friendship, I say "let it be". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, Lucky 13 more posts until you reach the Milennium Club. Make #1000 one to remember, with blazing icons and words of wisdom.

The arrangements are just now in place for the gala event. There will be a candlelight vigil outside of the Club House when you are at post #999. We shall await #1000, which will start the week of celebration (there was just too much to include in a single day, and too many people who wanted to be included in the event).


----------



## minnes

Who would you bet on being the seond poster to 3000.
It appears to a close race between Macnutt and Macspectrum.
I wont be crossing that point until August
By then a 1000 posts woill be nothing special

But hey, this is my 600th post.


----------



## MacNutt

Who cares? I'm not keeping score.

I certainly hope no one else is posting just to jack up their "numbers" either. 

That is NOT what it's all about.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

It isn't about "jacking up" your number of post?


----------



## Peter Scharman

Macnutt wrote:


> *Who cares? I'm not keeping score.
> I certainly hope no one else is posting just to jack up their "numbers" either.
> That is NOT what it's all about. *


Sorrry folks, that was the stronger side of my personality (aka Macnutt) getting the best of me. Just ignore it! ...it's a constant conflict. He/I don't think the number of posts is a justified goal. In our case, it just happens 'cause we hang out here a lot. The 1000 post celebration is just to commemorate survriving this long without being banned to the land of Trevor Morris.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, 11 to go!!!!!

No one would ban you. Not our Icon Maven!!!! Just think of how dull this community would be without your wit, humor, common sense, icons, understanding, icons, sense of fairness, icons, and your overall ability to help us to see all sides of various issues??? Did I mention the icons???

Excelsior! On to #1000. Make it count.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Did I mention icons??*


A pictoral summary of my short life at ehMac:


----------



## Dr.G.

The weeping mouce earned you the status of Icon Maven.


----------



## jeac5

Hello everybody! I was going to ask what Peter's little blue, winking icon was holding but after looking a little more, is it giving a thumbs up?

Everyone is in good form tonight. Peter and Dr. G. have recognized some sort of ancestral or spiritual bond. Glad to hear it!

macnutt is back and concerned about superfluous posting again. All seems back to normal in Shangri-la. 

The flowers are coming along beautifully for the gala. I, too, love tulips Dr. G. and will make sure they are well represented. There is so much to choose from!


----------



## minnes

Hi there Jeac5
I am curious why you have that name.
What does it mean?


----------



## jeac5

Hi, minnes. Well, it's really rather simple. I am yet another dog nut here on ehmac. Mine is jeannie c. She happens to be roughly five years old. 

Boy, the Clubhouse is just moving right along these days, eh? What with so many amenities and luxuries and the company of good friends!


----------



## minnes

jeac5
The fur is flying fast and furious here lately.
Dr G doesnt seem to sure about the llamas, but they are such sweet creatures.
I was just starting to do some financial planning, so it's kind of fun to just add on all these items to the club, we can let the club sponsors cover the cost of caring for the animals. Maybe the 1000 post gala will raise the status of the club


----------



## jeac5

Well, I must go for this evening. minnes, are you doing some financial planning for the Clubhouse? If so, can you tell me what my budget is for the flower arrangements for the gala? Maybe you need to discuss this with Dr.G. and get back to me, or not. Let me know. Good night all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, all. There is a bit of a nip in the night air, but I just came in from a walk around Churchill Park with the four dogs.

When it comes to flowers, jeac5, spare no expense. Flowers are an investment, in that the plants will continue to bloom and blossom each year, or give forth of their beauty for but a moment.

Peter and I represent, in our own strange manner, all that is good and magical about vaudeville. The particular kind I keep making reference to, Jewish vaudeville, was just one aspect of this genre. The Jewish vaudeville experience was a way to help the immigrant to make the transition into the American melting pot, and to vent frustrations along with expressing joys, hopes, dreams and by giving back something of value (e.g., laughter) to the country that allowed this immigrant to come to it's shores and start a new life. 

So, good night all and be sure to have a good laugh before you go to sleep. It will help you to dream peaceful dreams. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, all...........however now it is a fine sunny morning here in St.John's. Coffee and tea have been made and there are fresh bagels in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## MacNutt

A fine sunny morning or seriously cloudy with raining cod-tongues and scattered tornadoes ....I just have someting to say here...

Peter Scharman and I are NOT....repeat NOT!!! the same person!









Look back on our previous posts and decide for yourself. The truth should be self-evident.

It is one thing to be dumped on for one's own ideas...and to later be vidicated by the events of history...but it is entirely another to be co-opted by someone who...although talented...has no real relation to my political standpoint.

Enough of this crrrraaappp!!








 









I may just have to make a few "personal visits" to straighten this whole thing out.

A word to the wise....You won't like it if I do. I'm pretty steamed about all of this, and a Scots temper is not to be trifled with.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacNutt, take a few deep breaths and repeat after me "It's all a joke....it's all a joke." It is part of Peter's whimsical side, and when someone mentioned you were dead when I asked where you were lately, someone mentioned that I fed you to my doxies. Peter picked up on this and ran with it in a manner that is classic Peter. Don't internalize his humor with rancor. No harm was meant. 

You are either up very early, or late getting to bed. Regardless, the sun is still shining, so I figure that all is well with certain people in certain places in this world. Paix....and smile.


----------



## MacNutt

I am up quite late...and am still severely incencensed that someone here has represented themself as my "other half".

I have a great deal of respect for many of the people here at ehmac. I consider most of them to be my friends and I enjoy my verbal exchanges with them....but , I warn you....do NOT pretend to be ME!!!

Not even for a MINUTE!!

If you do...then expect a visit from the REAL MacNutt!!

Up close and in person!  

And I PROMISE YOU, that you won't LIKE IT...not one BIT!!

Trust me on this!


----------



## Dr.G.

MacNutt, this is now between you and Peter (no pun intended). Peace and serenity is the name of the game here at the Club House. Any fighting should be taken "outside" into the real world, where we have plenty of disputes, arguements, fights, battles and wars to serve as a backdrop for the discussion you two shall have eventually.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Wow, the macnutt side of me has surely revealed his true colours and we must now go outside and beat ourself up.  This will surely get us a spot on Jerry Springer. I've decided to seek out an exorcist and rid myself of the second personality that haunts the Peter side. Talk about bad karma! Thus, when I return, we will have been spiritually separated and will maintain separate entities from here on. The opposite extremes of the personalities can no longer co-exist. And so ends another chapter in the Shangri-la Clubhouse fantasy world. (Blame macspectrum for revealing the secret (P29) and unleashing the demon!)


----------



## Dr.G.

As Lincoln once said, "A Peter divided against itself cannot stand." I am also trying to recall a poem by Yeats pertaining to the center exploading/imploding......something like that to the best of my knowledge.

Welcome back Peter.............the whole Peter. I have to admit that I like this side of you the best, and I honestly feel that MacNutt was getting quite agitated over this whole issue. 

Now, we should all go down to the meditation gardens in Serenity Cove and think calming thoughts and breath deeply the sweet smell of freedom and liberation.

9 more until the gala event!


----------



## minnes

Well, Macnutt didnt appreciate having peter hijack his persona. I guess it would be unwise to spread a rumour that Macspectrum and Macnutt are the same person.
Now at last we can put this matter behind and move on with further sillyness or is it it silliness.
Actually, Im half Scottish too, Macnutt, but once people live in North America for a few generations, these aspects have a way of getting mixed up.
By the way, I have been waiting for several important snail mail letters for the last month, and was wondering what was wrong with my mail. Then today, i received everything in a whole pile of mail. Weird, how all of these items I was waiting for, all arrived at the same day. Do mail carriers hold on to this stuff to deliver all at once?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I have respect for the postal carriers in my neighborhood, in that I see what sorts of weather conditions they expereience to deliver the mail each day. I offer them some warm shelter and some hot coffee each winter, so we stay on friendly terms. At times, the backlog is in the central processing centers across Canada. It happens here as well, but the only thing I get of importance via the mail anymore are bills, and they can take their time getting to me. Still, I pay them online, where speed is to my advantage.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hi guys!...I'm back from a gruelling exorcism that made the walls shake and my head turn around a full 360 degrees. The demon has been purged from me and it's so good to be just me again. 
I've left the macnutt side in the Michael Moore post earlier and haven't been bothered since, so all looks to be well.
Hope you all had a great day...and we'll see you for coffee tomorrow morning at the clubhouse


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Peter. There shall be coffee and fresh bagels waiting for you in the Cafe Chez Marc tommorrow morning. Until then and there...paix, mon ami.


----------



## minnes

The great troubles in the world should be solved by the partaking of bagels
I dont know how much I can type anymore, my arms and hands are in a lot of pain the last couple of days, maybe it some sort of repetetive stress pains.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, yes, bagels are part of the category of food I call "Jewish soul food".

I have osteoarthritis, and I have found that taking Glucosomine and Chondroiton (sp?) work wonders for my joints. I can't say if this would be of any benefit for your pain, but it is worth a shot if the alternative is expensive medications or constant pain. If it works, it will work prior to the end of the first bottle. I get my at Shoppers Drug Mart, and use their Life brand, which is the cheapest and most effective for my pain. Just a thought.


----------



## minnes

Dr, thanks for the prescription, but for some reason all my pain went away over night! Go figure.
My friend takes some sort of supplement for his joints, I ll get his opinion too.
Hmm, I wonder if it was the weather?
I just poured a cold rain on monday and I was walking around in it, so maybe that caused it.

[ May 07, 2003, 10:42 AM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I have to admit that your pain must have been caused by my foolish mistake. I realized that I had promised Kosh to use my famous voodoo doll, which helped the Rangers beat the Devils in game 6 and 7 of the semi-finals in 1994. I had the doll out, which my wife and son also wanted to utilize, and so, I had 'My pins" clearly marked. However, for some reason, I wrote instead of "My pins", "Mi nnes". I can't explain it, but when I discovered this error, I immediately took the pins out. Thus, your instant relief. However, if the pain does return, consider glucosomine and chondroiton (sp?). Sorry for any inconvenience this might have caused you.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G, did you by chance also mislabel the butt of the doll as "Pet-er" instead of "Pat here"? I've had a real pain in the butt lately that magically dissapeared yesterday. Maybe the exorcism was the actual remedy, now that I think about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Peter, but the pins were in the hands and wrists only. Maybe in your case it was devine intervention?

A beautifuly sunny day here in St.John's. I have spent most of the day in the garden since I have to start teaching spring semester on Monday. I always feels at peace when I am working the warm soil of spring once again. Paix.


----------



## jeac5

Peter, LOL!!! Pain in the butt removed yesterday!

Dr. G., good luck with the start of Spring semester on Monday. No rest for the wicked as they say. 

Hope all are well...


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, this will be my first on-campus course in a year. Being a teleprofessor has its perks, but I do like to go in front of live people every so often. 

So, how is Life treating you and Jennie?


----------



## minnes

Ive been up all night trying to figure out where this noise is coming from. It is kind of a rapid clawing , gnawing kind of noise that last for a minute then stops for a while. I looked into all my cupboards, and the noise appears to be coming from inside a wall behind my stove. It's not quite as creepy as the noises I used to hear in another apartment I used to live in. I used to hear all kinds of creatures scittering around , squealling and scampering, and fussing amongst themselves. I really dont sleep right when I cant figure out what kind of noises Im hearing. I dont hear any other kinds of animal noises, just this one kind of occasional gnawing noise that I think is in my wall.. All will be quite, then when I start to fall asleep , I hear this sound of what seems to be a rodent crunching away on something inside a wall. Any suggestions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, night noises can drive a person mad. However, short of moving, I have no suggestions. Sorry. I trust that you are painfree? Have a cup of free coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc. That should help you wake up, and try some of our fresh partridgeberry muffins as well, also gratis.


----------



## minnes

Im fine, but it's 445am local time, I should be in bed now, i have a meeting in a few hours, I should be awake for
Actually, my arms feel good until I type for a long time, then they start to hurt, so I guess if break it up. I should be ok.
Im sort of glad that the noise was not an animal inside , I searched all over and found nothing, but still heard the noise in the wall, Im renting so I dont have much to say about the building. Maybe the critters will move on, or maybe its all in my head.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, have you ever utilized those Chinese balls with the chimes on the inside? The Yin and Yang of these harmonious chimes, along with the rotating of the two balls in your hand help to relieve stress. It helps me for stress and to avoid CTS in my hands and wrists. Just a thought.


----------



## minnes

I really dont want to move for 3 or 4 years, I really like where i live, it's cheap and central and convenient to where i want to go, plus it has easy access to move in and out.
I have to talk to the department head at the college today, they made changes to my program and I only need 2 more course, but I dont know which ones to take, either the old courses or the new ones. They are minor ones and i think I can do them at nightschool this summer either way. I just hope there isnt a big hassle.
So is Macnutt avoiding the clubhouse now?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

minnes,
may i offer the suggestion of music as light background noise?
choose a nice quiet, soothing CD and if you wish i can direct you to some breathing and mental exercises that will also help calm that "beasst" within you.

it is natural, in our stressful society, plus you are finishing up school, to be stressed and have it affect your sleep.

i also recommend against any caffeine whatsoever, like coffee, regular tea, chocolate (sorry dr. g.), but get some good chamomile or mint tea and drink one or 2 cups before bed

both help soothe the tummy, a source of irritation if it is being stimulated with stress and are also mild nerve relaxants as well

drink plain flat water during the day and avoid sugars

also, if you do yourself a huge favour and stay OFF the computer at nights, the typing and interaction keep the brain stimulated and not allowing you to drift off to sleep.

good luck and don't worry about the things you cannot change and don't sweat the things you can change....

the human body is a magnificient mechanism and reacts almost always appropriately to situation presented to it...
you just have recognize what stimuli your body and mind are responding to...

if you want more info., please feel free to contact me offline


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I hear this sound of what seems to be a rodent crunching away on something inside a wall. Any suggestions.*


It's a rodent crunching away on something inside a wall. 
Check the basement for any type of food (pantry?) or boxes of paper the shows signs of mouse droppings. Get a few traps and bait them with cheese, placing them in areas where plumbing goes up through the walls. Keep any traps near a wall surface and be sure to wash you hands well with a non-scented soap (dishwashing soap is good) before handling a trap. Also, wash the trap well after catching any mice. If you're lucky, there will only be a couple of them getting ready to nest. Keep setting traps until there is no activity for a week. Mice and rats are nocturnal and can navigate in wall cavities like a squirrel on a tree. They will find passageways and cross-supports to make their home and will gnaw their way through obstacles. Good luck!


----------



## minnes

I just got home from my appointments

Thanks for the advice Macspectrum
peter, I live in an apartment on the 4th floor, near trees, so it may be a squirrel as well as rats or mice. I have not actually seen any mice in the nearly 3 years Ive lived in this unit. Im baffled, it was just heard this one night, never before.
if I hear it again, Im putting down traps and notifying the superintenedant.

I had my school appointment this morning, and I have to take 2 new courses that replace 2 old ones that have been removed from the curriculum. One I can just write the exam and the other I do through the internet. So, as i get it done, all will be fine and well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Attention EVERYONE!!!! Peter has only two more posts to go before #1000. I want you all to gather in the main ballroom of the Shangri-la Club House and await the arrival of #1000. You shall find your namecards on one of the 250 tables, with 10 persons per table. I have tried to place people with the appropriate special guests (e.g., CubaMark and F.Castro, MacNutt and M. Thatcher, Macdoc and S. Jobs, etc.). Please be careful of the floral arrangements, compliments of Ms. Jeac5. Well done!!!!!!!


Places everyone, and be ready to yell "Surprise!"


----------



## minnes

oh and speaking of rats, when I was walking downtown a couple of summers ago, i saw a rat about a foot long scurry from the sidewalk into a hole in a closed up business. pretty gross looking creatures, long and skinny But eh biggest bug Ive ever seen was a giant roach walking down a sidewalk in Cleveland when I was visiting a few friends. I would say this bug was the size of a volkswagon. Nobody was squishing it, evryone just let it march by like it owned the place.


----------



## minnes

Im sorry for bringing up all the icky stuff on this festive occasion.

I'll slip on my polyester leasure suit and join the vigil


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, would you like to be the official greeter? It is a position of prestige, and you would do quite well in this role.


----------



## minnes

Sur I'll do anything once.
Actually , I was in bed , but my my phone rang and just checked the inernet for the heck of it.

Do I have to stamp peoples hand?
Are we having door prizes?
Should I brush the llamas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, the llama are out grazing, but you may brush the doxies if you feel so inclined. No hand stamping, no door prizes, but there will be a great deal of gifts for Peter, so you may ask people to put these in the billiard room. Merci.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Post 1000 has been saved for the Clubhouse where all my friends gather. IT"S PARTY TIME!!


----------



## minnes

Wow! look at that buffet! Pickled eggs, cocktale weiners, gummy worms, tofu loaf, kosher pickles, junior mints, raspberry tea, and a bathtub full of Clamato juice(try to keep the doxies out of there)

People are starting to become jovial, who's the fellow with the lampshade on his head?


----------



## Dr.G.

LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL!!!!!!! The Icon Maven has done it again!!!!! Kudos to you, Peter. May I be the first to wish you many happy returns..........and posts. It is an honor to have you as my business partner, my stage partner, and my friend. Paix.


----------



## minnes

Congrats on the millenial posting!
Let the good postings come henceforth!
Dozens of well wishers have are shaking hands, while several are bobbing for olives in the Clamato bathtub.


----------



## Dr.G.

M.Thatcher and F.Castro doing the Tango?!?! B.Gates and N.Chomsky playing checkers?? H.Hefner and E. Taylor??????? Who spiked the punch? This was to be an alcohol-free gala event.


----------



## minnes

It was a great surprise to get that telegram from Stephen Hawking. But he wrote it in ascii code, d'oh!


----------



## Dr.G.

What did you think of the 1000 doves flying out of that huge cake? Luckily, it was done outside and the birds just flew around in a great circle, which, against the background of the blue sky, was quite spectacular. The singing telegram from Pres. Bush was a bit crass, and really said little to honor the moment.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Steve and Woz just stopped by and gave me an original "Lisa" pin. Cool!. I see Hef brought a few Bunnies with him. Excuse me for a lttle while as I get aquainted.







Stick a Jaccuzi motor in that tub of clamato juice, cause we're comin' in!







What time do the Stones start playing?. What a rockin' party!! Thanks guys


----------



## lotus

Another milestone in ehMac's history. Congratulations!


----------



## arminarm

Cheers!









Watch the drinkiepoos  though ...... they can lead to .....wait for it .......... 
*KARAOKE!*


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, the Stones are out riding the llamas. Still, there music would have been a bit of a downer after my speech praising you as a fine gentleman and a scholar. There wasn't a dry eye in the house when I got to the part when you saved the litter of kittens from the burning building, and then built a new animal shelter in Kitchener to house them, and other abandoned animals in the greater K area. Personally, I liked the part about the donations you have made to the homeless shelters and the school lunch programs, which, if the truth be known, I had difficulty getting through, since these are two causes that I believe in and support.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr. G, the party and speeches were terrific and I am truly humbled. The Stones concert at 8:00 AST will be the crowning jewel to the party. More party!..more beer!! Woohoo!
Regarding donations to the homeless, it's just another coincidence in our similarities that I have 6 cans of coin donations to give to St John's Kitchen, here in Kitchener. They provide meals to the needy and homeless


----------



## jeac5

Peter, congratulations on reaching this special milestone!!! Wow, what a celebration!


----------



## jeac5

minnes, the only time I ever heard loud munching from inside the walls, it was a squirrel. I lived practically in the woods in a really old house, so it was no surprise. It used to come out of a hole and sit on top of the fridge. It also used to steal dogfood and relocate it for future meals. I kept finding little piles of kibble on top of clothing hanging in the closet. It was actually kind of cute..


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., I appreciate you asking about Jeannie and I. We are fine, for the most part, enjoying lengthened walks in the spring weather. When it's not raining, that is.

Unfortunately, immediately after posting last night, my computer did a horrible thing. You can look at the post in the emergency room, if you like. So, I am quite concerned and afraid for it and am asking for any and all advice.

What a celebration, eh? Way to go, Peter!


----------



## Dr.G.

I cannot believe my ears!!!! Mick J. and Maggie Thatcher singing "Satisfaction" and smoking a joint!!!!!! What has the conservative movement in Britain come to when this will happen at a public conference????

Still, I am beat!!!! The expectation was for one to two thousand, and 11,284 people showed up, along with 7 llamas, two geese, two doxies and Jeannie C. Luckily, everyone cleaned up after themselves inside the ballroom, and the concert is outside at the amphitheater. 

Peter, when you hit 2000 I shall buy you a beer.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., I trust the doxies enjoyed themselves? 

Jeannie had a wonderful time as she always does around food. However, I don't know if you noticed, but she hid under the occasional table. 
11,284 people and various animals can be a bit much for a sometimes anxious dog.
I wonder if she saw anything interesting under there? What with the goings on and everything!


----------



## minnes

jeac5, does jeanie enjoy Clamato juice?
Or was it just the doxies that were in that iMovie with Peter and the playby bunnies in the Clamato tub!
the llamas were very well behaved today, as noone got spit on. and hey a small crowd is gathered in the game room as Woz challenged all comers to beat him at Tetris.
I didnt get much sleep yesterday , so i wont stay late.
Hopefully my rodent freiend has moved on tonight.
see ya Friday morning for the flapjack breakfast at 7am.
Mark


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr G promised


> *Peter, when you hit 2000 I shall buy you a beer.*


That would be nice. Will you also be paying for the plane ticket or can I expense that to PS&MSG Inc?
Thatcher and Mick singing "Satisfaction" was good, but I heard he really wanted to sing "Maggie Mae". Thatcher thought it hit too close to home, as apparently only the last name was changed for the song. Could it really be.....???


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we did it!!!! I would like to personally thank all who helped to make this gala event a night to remember. Although the party is still winding down, and that there are less than a 1000 people still milling about, unwilling to go home, I am pleased.

Peter, I shall come to you on your 2000th post. I have never been to Kitchener, and I would love to see the changes you have made to your mansion/estate. Personally, I am scaling back my micro-management dealings with PS&MSG Inc. to allow our management team and board of directors greater control of the company. So long as they keep our "ethincal company" and "environmentally friendly" status, I am pleased. 
So, I trust that you are pleased with your accomplishments, and are ready to hone that show we were talking about last night -- Vaudeville 2003.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Well, I'm surely pooped out after that all-nighter. Best party ever!! Are the doxies still soaked in Clamato juice? Thanks so much to all who contributed. You know, hitting 1000 posts was no big deal, but it sure was as good an excuse as any to have a party. Let's do it again at 1010 posts! If I'm around long enough to hit 2000 posts, I'll take you up on your offer to visit with me. You could stay in the 5 room guest wing here et the mansion.
Have a great day! (and get some sleep)


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, it was my pleasure to do this for you on post #1000. 1010 does not have the same cache, so I shall pass on another party for you. Now, a party for your 10,000 post should be wild!!!!!! Of course, by then you will be posting via a thought-operated InternalMac XXX.

As for the doxies, have you ever tried to wash off dried punch from a wire-haired dog???????? Let me tell you it is no easy/joyful task. Still, it has to be done. Such is Life.


----------



## minnes

Well, good morning all. I slept like a frog on a log in a bog. No strange noises last night.
I see the clean up crew is still hosing down the large rec room and did they get the goldfish out of the water cooler..
So, I guess it's back to business, time for a nice cup of herbal tea.


----------



## minnes

Peter
It was even weirder when Maggie Thatcher and macnutt performed dualling banjos, whodathunkit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, you read my mind. I am currently sipping on some herbal tea (apple and spice) on this quiet Friday afternoon.


----------



## minnes

Good afternoon
I guess that whover or whatever the wall creature was he had his fill in my wall and then moved onto some greener pastures, so to speak.
Now, I will never know who or what it was.
I have a hard time not knowing what it was. 
Tell me this Dr
Do your online students use the First Class client?


----------



## jeac5

Hi all! To answer your question, minnes, Jeannie stayed away from the Clamato juice as she tends to have a one track mind with so much food available. I repeatedly asked Mick Jagger to stop feeding her but he thought it was funny and insisted on feeding her potato chips and dip! She was up all night.

Anyway, we both had a great time at the gala and can't wait for the next grand event.


----------



## minnes

Jeac5
There should be a few moew blow out events here this summer, the unboxing of Dr G's new iMac in August, my 1000th post, The doxies annual bath etc
Then there is the meet and greet brunch in the sun room this weekend.
So be sure to stay tuned for more frolics.


----------



## jeac5

The brunch in the sunroom sounds great! I will be sure to be there. Is it Saturday or Sunday, minnes?


----------



## minnes

Sunday morning around 9am, maybe Dr G will bring some goodies, and Ill be sure to whip up some breakfast buiritoes that went over well a few months ago.
I might go out tonight to see a friend of mine who is playing in a band tonight nearby.
see ya


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunday brunch sounds great. Fresh bagels will be my contribution, as well as my unique Dr.G. Special which is my own scrambled egg creation. 

Minnes, exactly what did you mean by "Do your online students use the First Class client?" What is "First Class client"?


----------



## jeac5

Have fun, minnes. I must leave as well but with much less exciting plans for this evening than yourself. Oh well.

Good night, all. Until tomorrow...


----------



## jeac5

Oh, one other thing. If multiple egg dishes are okay, I will bring Eggs Benny to the brunch. Also, cream of wheat or porridge. I haven't decided yet. Any preferences?


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I guess that whover or whatever the wall creature was he had his fill in my wall and then moved onto some greener pastures, so to speak.
> Now, I will never know who or what it was.*


If you lived in an upper floor, it is possible that a squirrel got into the attic and down the hole where the plumbing vent was cut through. As long as it got out, youre OK. You DON'T want a dead animal in the wall! Don't let me keep you up worrying...I'm sure all is OK   

I'll be over for bagels and coffee on Sunday morning. I'll show you all the autographs I got and the "Lisa" pin from Steve and Woz

[ May 09, 2003, 11:51 PM: Message edited by: Peter Scharman ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, yes, a quiet brunch with those that frequent the Club House often (e.g., you, jeac5, minnes, lotus, et al) will treated to a fine brunch. Of course, all are welcome, and no one will leave hungry. We have low fat treats, vegetarian treats, meat-lovers treats, etc. for any and all who show up. Having the earliest sunrise here in St.John's, I guess I shall be the first arrival, in that you should not arrive any earlier than sunrise, especially for an 11AM brunch. See you all then and there.

One last thought. With all of the negative things that are taking place in the real world, isn't this (i.e., the Shangri-la Club House) a pleasant spot to "hang out" and "hang loose"? Granted, what we say and do here shall not change much of the ill-will that is present throughout the world, but at least we are not adding to this ill-will. "Let the good times roll" and spread a bit of positive Karma around to any and all you meet each day. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool foggy morning here in St.John's. I shall start the fire going in the woodstove to take the chill out of the air. 

I trust all are well this morning. Fresh coffee and herbal tea for any and all who drop by the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning! I'll be over for a hot coffee and a bagel shortly. It' been a grey and rainy morning here, but is now clearing and looks like it might be a nice day. maybe I'll get some stuff out of the garage and have a little sale. Anybody interested in a stack of old Macs??


----------



## lotus

Peter's party was certainly a blast. Everyone was thrilled with the entertainment. Thank heavens Madonna and Roseanne weren't invited. Maybe next time we could have Jon Stewart drop in.
Sorry I won't be able to attend the brunch on Sunday, but you do remember it is Mother's Day and some of us will be busy with other festivities. With my family spread from one end of the country to the other it will be a small gathering. Hope you have a great time on Sunday, but please remember your mother!


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, bring your mom to the brunch. I am bringing my wife, who utilized a Mac before I met her. The more the merrier. 

The next party for Peter WILL be smaller and low-key.


----------



## minnes

Peter, if you have a garage sale, advertise it here or in the trrading post and I bet you get a few ehmacers travelling to it.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Actually, unless you've got something fairly current and are prepared to sell on the low side, there's not much action in the Trading Post, in my experience. There is old stuff being offered for free that's not getting action because of shipping costs. You know, I've even read posts that suggest that you're in the Dark Ages if you aren't using OSX. Not much room for anything pre G3/300 in that thinking.


----------



## minnes

Peter
there is always a buyer for a vintage 68k mac that works
Mac pluses in nice shape on ebay get about $25 or more, 2fx's 2ci and others are sought after pieces of history
real clunkers are things like a 6200 or 7200 or or a 6100 , these go for a buck or ten at most


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, donate these to our Mac Museum. It is next to the Hall of Wonders, down by the Trylon and Perisphere. I am a fan of the two New York World's Fairs, and I thought that this was a fine way to reclaim the golf course we took over in the Club House expansion. I could not believe all of the water they utilized and the chemicals used to keep the course green. Thus, two holes went for the Museum/Hall/T & P, and the other 16 went back to nature for the enjoyment of all.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Minnes, I've posted the old stuff before with zero response. SE30s get some action on eBay, but Classics, Plus's etc. don't sell any more because the shipping is more than the unit is worth. But put together a MacQuarium kit and you've got something!







I'll probably put together some packages with CPU, monitor , KB & mouse, for $50-75 and have a Macgarage sale. I even have a Mac Plus with the original box. You'd have to see may garage and attic to believe it! I'll be so glad to see it all go some day


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, why not donate these computers to a school. I donated my old Apple IIgs, a couple of ImageWriter printers, a MuppetSlate, and about $2000 (at the time of purchase back in the late 80's early 90's), and received a $1000 charitable donation receipt from the school board. The school actually had a IIgs and a Muppet Slate in a grade one classroom, so this computer went into the grade 2 classroom, with the software being divided where appropriate. This way, my old computer had a home among children who would use it and learn from it as my son did when he was a little boy.


----------



## minnes

a muppet slate? who made that one, Jim Henson?
peter trey selling the mac plus with the box now on ebay, I bet you $50 minimum if advertise the box with it in the title.

alas Dr nowadays, schools do not want pre 1995 machines for love or money, some may accept them to replace legacy systems, but most all schools want pentium 2 cpus to run Wincows xp.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Back in the 80s and early 90s those models were still desireable. Now they're like old Hyundai Ponies....still run but nobody really wants them unless it's all they can afford. Minnes, you're right about the Plus with the original box, but the rest......??? The schools won't take them even for primary grades because the School Board won't insure or support them if they have any technical difficulties. It's tough when it's hard to give things away.


----------



## minnes

perhaps churches, clubs or some other charitable group could use them and still give you a tax reeceipt.
An original Mac 128 with the box could get over $500 US on Ebay


----------



## Dr.G.

The Muppet Slate from Sunrise Software, which was licensed by Henson, was a touchpad for preschoolers, about 18"X18". It had the alphabet, arrows, colors,etc, which controlled the onscreen actions of the software. It was quite advanced for its time and is great for a preschooler to grade two student. I hated parting with this computer, but it was not being utilized and was gathering dust, when some children could benefit. I still have my original Apple IIe and my 512k Mac in the canvas bag. I won't part with those. My wife has a Mac LC540 sitting in the closet. I wonder what that would be worth?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G. angered a golfer like me:


> ...reclaim the golf course we took over in the Club House expansion


Reclaim golf course?
blood pressure rising...
what did that golf course ever do to you
if it is the policy of said clubhouse to "kill' defenceless golf courses, my agent, Morris, will be instructed to not negotiate with those that support "golf-icide"


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, macspectrum, but the golf course is gone. There are more golf courses per capita than there are meditation gardens. Golf courses take a great deal of care (e.g., water and chemicals) to keep them looking pristine. Meditation walking trails are natural, in that the trail is made by people walking in a certain direction over and over again. If you choose to take the trail less traveled upon, there is no problem. So, while I like to watch golf, and think that if I had the time and money I would like to play golf, there is only the natural golf course at the base of Mt.Woz, and the people playing "frolf" (frisbee golf) all over the valley.


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch is now being served. You may select any item on the little trollies being pulled around the dining room by the Dynamic Doxie Duo. Anything that you do not see on the breakfast trolly, and is on the menu, merely page the chef via the wi-fi connections on the AlPBs on each table. I am sure that you shall love everything you see, and will enjoy this dining experience.


----------



## MacDoc

I hope brunch is indoors this morning as it lightning and thunder and thoroughly Mayish here in the GTA.
The plants are VISIBLY  growing however.
I shall toast you all with a fresh made MacDoc coffee. A touch of orange chocolate in the latte this rainy morning.....yum. Lots of endorphins in chocolate


----------



## minnes

Good morning all Im quite hungry and greatful for the fine variety of healthy foods on the buffet today. MMM, french toast with maple syrup, , Ill start with some of that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, fresh custom-made coffee is always appreciated here in the Cafe Chez Marc. There is plenty of everything, except little weiners/sausages. For obvious reasons, the United Brother and Sisterhood of Delivery Doxies was going to picket the brunch if these were to be served by doxie-pulled breakfast trollies. Thus, we have fresh Canadian bacon for those who are meat lovers, and tofu weinies for the vegetarian-lovers amongst us all here in the Club House.

The wi-fi connections for the table AlPBs are working quite well, as are the laptops you folks are bringing to each table.


----------



## minnes

we may have to find a loner book for jeac5, until the surgeon gets through with the patient, a sweet lil lombard..


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, jeac5 may take one of the AlPBs (either a 12" or 17" model) as a loaner. People walked away with her beautiful floral arrangements after Peter's gala party, and she spent far too much on this project to merely be given a verbal kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

The brunch was a grand success. We should do it every Sunday. We each bring something that we are successful at cooking and share it with any and all who come to the brunch. Just a thought.


----------



## minnes

Good evening all
I was out most of the day, we went to my sister's house for a Mother's day celebration for my sister and my Mother.
all was well and groovy


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good evening, fellow Clubhouse members. It was a busy Mother's Day! Lucky me.... I got to make both brunch and supper for the family plus the two elder mothers. We also went for a drive for ice cream and a visit to a nursing home to see a friend. I hope you each had a chance to spend time with your mother and give her a hug and flowers. I didn't even get a moment to browse eBay, so now I'm suffering from withdrawal sympyoms







Good thing I had 5 cups of coffee! (What was that....it's NOT a good thing?...)
See you all tomorrow for a cup at Chez Marc.


----------



## minnes

peter
do you know of any links about the date time power issue im having
My system was perfect until I upgraded to 10.2.6 then twice it has shut down and resets the date to dec 31, 1969
thanks for any help


----------



## Peter Scharman

Sorry minnes, I'm not that well versed in OSX problems, although I know there have been clock issues with some version updates. Frankly, although I know it is a more stable operating system than OS8/9, the constant problems I read about are enough to keep me on OS9.1 for a while yet. I can live with the occasional freeeze as long as I know I can troubleshoot any other problems that may come along, and they are rare. The eye candy of OSX doesn't interest me, nor does the notion of having to spend the dough on a system upgrade to handle OSX
Good luck with you solution. I hope a re-install is not in order...they're such a pain!


----------



## minnes

peter 
a reinstall would just make me cry
It took me a day just to figure out how to make my system act as a MySql server
I dont know how to save that setup
not too mention reinstalling all the apps
If i had to do it again, I would stop at 10.2.5 when all was well for me
I had some issues with 9.1 and 9.2.2 , but people make it out to be more primitive than it is.
As long as it gets your work done.
By the way, why did you sell that blue and white g3? it would have been fine for 10.2 with a radeon card and a nice hard disk.
Or are you waiting a couple more years for the used systems to drop to dirt cheap.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good question regarding the B&W. Since I haven't been employed for a while, I have been picking up some items here and there that I can resell for a few dollars profit. I'm not in a position to lay out the cash for an upgrade yet. I've been using a Starmax tower, upgraded to G3/300 with a 16 meg video card. The problem is that the CPU can only handle 160 megs of RAM, not enough for OSX. I like the old fashioned System Folder where I can easily trash prefs and files should an application go squirrely on me.


----------



## minnes

Doh
there was a power failure yesterday, that was the problem, I just didnt notice because I went out for a while with my cpu aseep then upon returning the unit had been powered off, and the date was screwed up.
I reset it using the network time function and all sems well.
Oh and peter, I try to make money by selling on Ebay, but I just end up frittering it away on other stuff on ebay. I never learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

i don't want to change the subject of the discussions re computers, but I just wanted to take a moment to wish everyone a peaceful good night. Paix.


----------



## minnes

goodnight Dr, sorry for the distarcting chatter
back to the usual silly banter

tell me, have you or anyone here, ever heard of a 50s cartoon called Crusader rabbit?
I was just at some Crusader rabbit comics on EBay now, Ive heard of the character, but never seen it before.

[ May 12, 2003, 09:40 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, now you are really dating me. I loved the TV cartoon Crusader Rabbit and Rags the Tiger when I was a little, little boy. Man, does this bring back memories. Thanks Peter for the link. Being able to recall fond memories from one's childhood is one of the joys about being human.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Minnes, now you are really dating me.*


Well now...first we had people dating themselves and now _you're_ dating minnes. What next!?... macnutt and macdoc?? (THAT would be a stormy relationship)
















Good morning folks. It's a grey, cool morning here in Kitchener and I've got a full day of room finishing (renovations) to do for a friend, so I won't be around. Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Peter Scharman

Love that Google....go here


----------



## minnes

Good day all
Im starting a spring cleaning sale in the trading post, just some cheap stuff that i just want to get rid of
If I sell it all I can get that Crusader rabbit item on EBay

Anyway, I just logged into my online course today and have to pick up a book for the course.

I also have to study for a challenge exam in a month or so, cheaper than a full course anyway.

So, what is everyone else up to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, an oldie but a goodie. Still, we need fresh material if we are to wow the crowds at the "What's up Dachs" Comedy Club. Any new ideas????????????/


----------



## minnes

Well , I just had a pleasant eve.
I went out with a freind of mine and we got ice cream cones from Laura Secord, I had a chocolate cookie dough, chocolate dipped cone, mmm it was so good, then I went to the local movie house and saw A Mighty Wind, with Chris Guest, Eugene Levy, Catherine Ohara etc, really a sweet, fun movie.

Here's a question for all of you.
What occurs once in a minute, twice in a moment and not once in a thousand years?
see ya in the morning, with the answer if no one guesses.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

The letter "m"


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, you win an honorary linguistic degree for guessing that oldie but goodie. I have stumped my students for weeks on that one. Kudos to you, mon ami.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

seemed obvious
maybe time to give a few lectures on "lateral thinking" (aka colouring outside the lines) ?


----------



## minnes

macspectrum you are a sharp dude.
perhaps , you can pontificate on why chickens cross roads or the sound bees make when flying backwards?


----------



## minnes

Do you think we could persuade jerry Seinfeld to donate the Mac Classic that was on the set of Seinfeld in many of the early shows.
It would look great in the trophy room, and bring us much pinache. i think anything would be nicer than that photo of the doxies playing poker, because that promotes gambling, and those doxies are underage and they always cheat


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I agree about the picture of the gambling doxies. Would you believe that my wife is now talking about getting ANOTHER doxie this summer!?! I love dogs, and our oldest one is getting very old, but I don't know if I want another dog just yet. We shall see.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

minnes asked:


> perhaps , you can pontificate on why chickens cross roads or the sound bees make when flying backwards?


1. we have discussed the crossing of roads by chickens at length in an earlier thread.

2. Bees cannot fly backwards. Hence no sound.
As a matter of fact, bees are not supposed to be able to fly at all, from an aerodynamic standpoint, but the bee doesn't know from aerodynamics and as such goes on his merry way.

What noise does a giraffe make when it screams?


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, no noise because a giraffe has no voice box vocal chords as do other mammals.


----------



## minnes

but macspectrum
if bees could fly backwards.... dont you think the sound would be ZZUB,ZZUB?

I did not know giraffes made no vocal sound, you just learn all kinds of useful stuff here.


----------



## MacNutt

I see that, during my absence, the clubhouse has been utilised for the usual pursuit of higher knowlege and deep thoughts......  

I know nothing of Giraffes, but I have seen bees fly backwards. I kid you not.

I have also seen hummingbirds in Cuba that are no larger than bumblebees. in fact...a lot of people _thought_ they WERE bumblebees until fairly recently. (high-speed photography revealed the truth).

I remember "Crusader Rabbit" very well, indeed. One of my favorites.

Does anyone here remember "Beany and Cecil". It was about a kid who wore a propellor-hat beanie and his buddy the giant sea-serpent?

Now THAT should expose some of the real relics among us.


----------



## minnes

macnutt
I am repeating this from somewhere , but it is said that Albert Einstein was a fan of Beany and Cecil.
Once at an important meeting, he said excuse me, it's time for Beany, and wanted to go watch his favorite cartoon show. They are available on video tape, I have one now. I havent looked at it for a while though

I was going to copy all my vhs video to mpg or mov files but after I came home with a new MyTv usb tv tuner from Eskape labs, it crashes quick time, whenever I play back a movie, and the sound in doesnt function properly and sometimes the application acts funny. But it is a $100 cheaper than EyeTv , so it ok for watching TV for now


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

correct dr. collect one gold star

now an easy one

*What has four eyes but cannot see?*


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

macnutt stated:


> but I have seen bees fly backwards. I kid you not.


"Wind assisted" flights do not count.


*Bees can fly up, down, over under and whirl around in any direction, but I don't think they fly 'backwards'. If by 'backward' the questioner means reverse like we do in a motor car. *
ref. http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman/childrensquestions.html


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *What has four eyes but cannot see?*


The kid next door with the "Coke bottle" glasses! What do I win?? (Or were you looking for the "potato" answer?)
I see my exorcised alter ego from the past has dropped in to check up, on our sanity. Sorry, still none!!


----------



## minnes

What has 4 eyes but cannot see?

A blind Cyclops with 3 giant pimples that look like eyes?


----------



## MacNutt

Agreed, Peter....nary a scrap of it around here.









Jury's still out on whether that's a good thing, or not.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

still to be answered



> What has four eyes but cannot see?


HINT: Dr. G. excused from answering this question.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'll meet you all outside on the playground when you finish your test.  
I'll be the one reading Mark Twain's book about his days on the ....................... oops!


----------



## Peter Scharman

Macspectrum, that was the first answer that came to mind, but knowing that Dr G is very sensitive, I refrained from using it as his friendship is too valuable to take chances with. You are fortunate that he woke up on the south-east side of the bed this morning and will only rough you up with some knuckle balls when school's out.  (Dr G, I'll meet you there to back you up in case of resistance.)

Macnutt, the lack of seriousness and sanity in this forum is not only intentional, but theraputic. The "child" in us should always let out for a bit. Too many people are stressed, up-tight and take their world way too seriously. Laughter and silliness are good medicine, a fact well documented by Michael Moore (I didn't say that, did I?). I highly recommend it!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G..... now, now..... 
My "hint" was enough.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Earlier it was asked of me for my "thoughts" on the age old question of that infamous chicken and her reasons for crossing a road.

As if the Universe was listening, this email showed up today.

Why did the chicken cross the road?
(Updated version)

GEORGE W BUSH
We don't really care why the chicken crossed the road. We just want to know if the chicken is on our side of the road or not. The
chicken is either with us or it is against us. There is no middle ground here.

COLIN POWELL
Now at the left of the screen, you clearly see the satellite
image of the chicken crossing the road.

HANZ BLIX
We have reason to believe there is a chicken, but we have not yet been allowed access to the other side of the road.

MOHAMMED ALDOURI
(Iraq ambassador) The chicken did not cross the road. This is a complete fabrication. We don't even have a chicken.

SADDAM HUSSEIN
This was an unprovoked act of rebellion and we were quite justified in dropping 50 tons of nerve gas on it

RALPH NADER
The chicken's habitat on the original side of the road had been polluted by unchecked industrialist greed. The chicken did not reach the unspoiled habitat on the other side of the road because it was crushed by the wheels of a gas-guzzling SUV.

PAT BUCHANAN
To steal a job from a decent, hard-working American.

RUSH LIMBAUGH
I don't know why the chicken crossed the road, but I'll bet it was getting a government grant to cross the road, and I'll bet someone out there is already forming a support group to help chickens with crossing-the-road syndrome. Can you believe this? How much more of this can real Americans take? Chickens crossing the road paid for by their tax dollars, and when I say tax dollars, I'm talking about your money, money the government took from you to build roads for chickens to cross.

MARTHA STEWART
No one called to warn me which way that chicken was going.
I had a standing order at the farmer's market to sell my eggs when the price dropped to a certain level. No little bird gave me any insider information.

JERRY FALWELL
Because the chicken was gay! Isn't it obvious? Can't you people see the plain truth in front of your face? The chicken was going to
the "other side." That's what they call it -- the other side. Yes, my friends, that chicken is gay. And, if you eat that chicken, you will become gay too. I say we boycott all chickens until we sort out this abomination that the liberal media whitewashes with seemingly harmless phrases like
"the other side."

DR. SUESS
Did the chicken cross the road? Did he cross it with a toad? Yes, The chicken crossed the road, But why it crossed, I've not been told!

ERNEST HEMMINGWAY
To die. In the rain. Alone.

MARTIN LUTHER KING JR.
I envision a world where all chickens will be free to cross roads without having their motives called into question.

GRANDPA
In my day, we didn't ask why the chicken crossed the road. Someone told us that the chicken crossed the road, and that was good enough for us.

BARBARA WALTERS
Isn't that interesting? In a few moments we will be listening to the chicken tell, for the first time, the heart-warming story
of how it experienced a serious case of molting and went on to accomplish its life-long dream of crossing the road.

JOHN LENNON
Imagine all the chickens crossing roads in peace.

ARISTOTLE
It is the nature of chickens to cross the road.

KARL MARX
It was an historical inevitability.

VOLTAIRE
I may not agree with what the chicken did, but I will defend to the death its right to do it.

RONALD REAGAN
What chicken?

CAPTAIN KIRK
To boldly go where no chicken has gone before.

FOX MULDER
You saw it cross the road with your own eyes! How many more chickens have to cross before you believe it?

SIGMOND FREUD
The fact that you are at all concerned that the chicken crossed the road reveals your underlying sexual insecurity.

BILL GATES
I have just released eChicken 2003, which will not only cross roads, but will lay eggs, file your important documents, and balance your
checkbook - and Internet Explorer is an inextricable part of eChicken.

ALBERT EINSTEIN
Did the chicken really cross the road or did the road move beneath the chicken?

COLONEL SANDERS
I missed one?


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, me sensitive??????  As the old saying goes, "They grow us tough in NYC." Still, I am a friend to all these days, and it would take a great deal for an ehMacLander to get me riled up. Today, it is chilly, due to the wind direction pushing the icebergs down from the north. Still, tomorrow if will again be warm and sunny. Thus, spring is here!  

And how is Life treating you, my friend?


----------



## minnes

We are all kind of unusal here, special if you will.
Simple humour for simple minds and they dont come any simpler than mine.

tell me this
I was going to order a cd game from a game maker's online store and they told me that the standard shipping from US to Canada for one game is $25 us or $35 canadian. When I asked them if this was a mistake and why did cost so much they just blew me off as a crank, saying they sell plenty of games to lots of Canadians who happily pay $35 to ship a single game to their address.
Is $35 canadian an outragious fee or am I a cheapskate.?? Tell me and I will live with your opinion, even if it hurts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, as the old saying goes, "Buy Canadian". There are a variety of books re Macs from Peachtree press that look interesting, but the shipping, even with my new member discount, is way too high. It will take longer for a place like Chapters to get this book in, but I can wait. "Patience is a virtue" as the old saying goes.

I seem to be full of old sayings these days. Still, as the old saying goes, "A fool and his money are soon parted".


----------



## minnes

It costs about $5 us at most to mail a game in a large box from the US to Canada, i asked the company in an EMail how they justify the extra $20 charge. IThey just said that its the standard charge and none of their hundreds of happy customers ever complain about the fee.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

it is outrageous
many people make money on "shipping and handling"

ask them for their canadian distributor and buy the game from them directly.

let's not forget "brokerage fees"


----------



## minnes

Michael
i just found the game on ebay for very cheap , if I win , I get the game plus shipping for less than the cost of shipping from the manufacturer
so we will see
It almost turns me off the whole company


----------



## minnes

have you folks seen this flash game
Click here


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Mark,
good for you re: the game on eBay. i hope you win.
make sure that the seller ships it via U.S. Post to avoid as much brokerage fees as are possible.

If you also have the seller declare $5 value and just have him ship just the CD, since the CD is only worth $2, you can reduce "other charges."


----------



## minnes

Michael
the seller is in Canada
I find that customs and brokerage fees are random and unfair
I could be charged $10 on a $10 item or nothing on a $75 item
I have a couple of dealers that i buy from in Canada if possible on my watch list.
Some obscure items that re more or less not easily available in Canada , I argue should not be charged up so heavy, but I dont make the rules.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

pretty cool game
i got to level 7 and 20,550 pts on my first try,
i'll be back.


----------



## minnes

yah, Curveball
i Had to stop , it is so much of a timewaster


----------



## minnes

Good day evryone
Its been anither rainy day here in Hamilton


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Minnes. It is sunny but a bit cool, in that the wind is from the east this morning and there is a big iceberg in the St.John's harbor........which is just east of where I live. Still, for the next few days, sunshine and mid to high teens weather is predicted. For those going camping on this holiday weekend, it shall be fine weather for them this year. I shall be home gardening.


----------



## minnes

Dr, Macnutt etc
You can view this auction result to see the picture of the Crusader Rabbit comic, I didnt win, too high for me right now, although the guide would put this at $450 in mint, so this was a good buy for the winner.
here it is

[ May 16, 2003, 01:42 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## lotus

Just thought I would drop by and wish everyone a safe and happy weekend. It has been cool and wet here, but we hope to see sunshine on Saturday.


----------



## jeac5

Good evening, all. I am still alive, just Macless. No word on the little Lombard at this point. It is nice to be away for some time and come back to find that others were thinking of you, though. 

Thanks, minnes, for considering me at the brunch, which I missed I am sorry to say. Sounds as if the food was great. I hope I will get to the next one. A weekly event sounds like a great idea. 

Dr. G., I appreciate the offer of a loaner Powerbook and will take you up on that this Sunday if that is okay with you. Hmmm, why not try the 17"?


----------



## jeac5

Oh, minnes? $35 sounds outrageous to ship a little game to Canada. I wouldn't even consider it. I don't know who these Canadian customers are who pay it without question, but they are either made of money or highly addicted to gaming. Or both?


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, you may take some of our sunshine. The warmest and sunniest May 24th holiday weekend is predicted for St.John's (sunny, no wind and in the mid to high teens in temps) in the 26 years I've been here in NL.

Jeac5, take the AlPB 17" and use it for as long as you want. We were send a gross, after I chatted with Steve Jobs at Peter's gala event. I mentioned that compared to a new AlPB, all other laptops are "gross". He misunderstood, and send us a gross of each size. That is 12 dozen of each!!!!!!! So, if anyone wants one, come and get it as a "loot bag" from Peter's party.


----------



## jeac5

Wow, Dr. G., what an offer! And, one I will accept easily. You know, when I talk to my soon to be 4 year old niece about her upcoming birthday in June, the first thing she wants to know after making sure there will be cake, is will there be gift bags? This is a gift bag I can get into!


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, I don't think you would fit inside of this loot bag. The AlPB comes with it's own carrying case that we could have initialized to personalize this gift. I am in a generous mood right now. The breeder of Daisy and Rootie made us an offer we found difficult to turn down -- a free doxie puppy. Daisy's mom just had a litter last month. The breeder is Chicago would like us to have one of the males from this litter, at no charge, so long as she can get the pick of the litter from the first time Daisy has pups. This seems fair, so my wife is flying to Chicago on Aeroplan points on July 4th. We are letting our son pick a name. Since the LA Lakers basketball team is his favorite sports team, and Shaq O'Neal and Kobe Bryant are his favorite players, we expect Shaq or Kobe to be the name he selects. We shall see.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., I might fit into the bag, you never know.

What a great offer of the free pup! I vote for the name Kobe. It has a nice ring to it. Jeannie will be having her first flight in August when I go to Virginia. Unfortunately, she will have to fly alone as I need to go down first and get settled. I am not looking forward to this adventure for her as she can be quite an anxious dog and dislikes being left alone. Not to mention the fact that she has an aversion to her crate. The last time she was in it was years ago as a pup when something (who knows what) spooked her and she came barreling out of it, never to go in again. I am trying to get her used to it again now, first just by having it set up as a fixture in the room. I expect it to be a traumatic experience for the both of us, but necessary. We shall see. I must go for now. Take care all and good night.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr G wrote


> * I am in a generous mood right now*


PERFECT!! may I borrow a couple thousand dollars until the next PS&MSG dividend cheques are issued?
Congrats on the new family member! it's ironic that such a short creature might be named after a seven foot tall basketball player. Go figure!
Let's hope for nice weather for the weekend so we can all spend some time getting some rays. Thank you, Quen Vicki.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, strangely enough, our doxies love their cages. They use them as a safety zone, and run into them whenever they are afraid. However, the dislike going into them at night, since they want to sleep up on our bed between my wife and me. 

Peter, the checks on the distribution of dividends on PS&MSG come out daily now that I have got our fixed income securities on a cascading paradigm. Thus, one bond or GIC comes up for renewal each day. I skim off the dividends, distribute them evenly between you and me, and then reinvest the principle. My problem is that the bank that holds the mortgage on my house wants REAL money and not ehMacLand "lumpies", "dumpies" and "gold balloons" as payment for my mortgage payment. I guess the exchange rate is somewhat "off" between the two currencies. I guess it's because of the rapid rise of the Canadian dollar. Thus, I go from paycheck to paycheck on my university salary. With my wife back in her MBA program full time, and another mouth (albeit small) to feed, there shall be no vacation again this year. Still, St.John's is sunny and warm today, so maybe this is a harbinger of things to come. We shall see.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> bank that holds the mortgage on my house wants REAL money and not ehMacLand "lumpies", "dumpies" and "gold balloons" as payment [/]


We should have a more stable and recognizable currency at ehMacland. I propose we base the currency on gold and name it the "dubloonie" (not to be confused with "double loony", which we all are) and it will have a value that is double of the loonie. A riddle rhyme for you: "If Brian Mulroney, who lives in the boonies, exchanged all his loonies into doubloonies, would that make him loony?"


----------



## minnes

good weekend all
I was out last night visiting a friend of mine and he sold me a powerbook 520 in working order with a case , scsi adapter. video adapter, everything, except a good battery, all for $25. 
I dunno if I wanna keep it and use it for text editing , or sell it.
If I keep it, I need a ethernet adapter to switch the old style apple ethernet to 10bt.
So, waddaya think ? Did I spend too much?


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I guess that you would have to discuss ehMacLand currency with the powers that be here on this forum. Canada has the Bank of Canada, the Shangri-la Club House works on the barter and "take what you need" principle, but what do we have in ehMacLand?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> Shangri-la Club House works on the barter and "take what you need" principle


ouch.
I hope the Republicans don't find out about this policy.

They'll decend on the clubhouse like locusts of biblical proportions.


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, when they "take what they need" they would also have to "leave what they take". Use of our resources remain in the Valley of the Blue Moon. This is how the system has worked for many years, and far be it from me to upset this delicate balance.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G.,
Have you heard of *Ken Lay?*

He understands *taking*, but is not well versed on the *leaving what you take* part.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dubloonie barter dollers are fine with me. The Bank Of Barter it will be!. Minnes, you should be able to find a decent battery for not too much. I'm not sure if the ethernet plug is the same as those used on the older Centris and Quadra models, bit if it is, I have one that we negotiate for.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

AAUI adapter is what you are looking for

i have an extra one - free for you
email me

[ May 17, 2003, 03:40 PM: Message edited by: macspectrum ]


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, I shall not dirty the pages of this fair discussion forum with what I feel for the likes of Ken Lay. The executives who destroy lives of those that worked hard to establish their company, and then are left with nothing, have a special place in hell. I recall that Pres. Bush was "talking tough" during the onset of all the scandals, but nothing has really happened to these people who commit white-collar crime. For them, crime DOES pay. Sad.


----------



## minnes

Jeac5
if you fit in that bag, you must be pretty small.
But then a sack of 144 laptops is something IVe never seen.
Are going to live perenenttly in the USA?

Dr
why dont you name the puppy Woz, or kobi or how about PeterJr? Then Peter will be the Uncle, of sorts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, it seems to be Jack for a male or Rosie for a female. We shall see. I still can't believe that I agreed to all of this. Still, with my wife doing her MBA on a thesis route, she will be home more during the times I am teaching on-campus, and I shall be home being a teleprofessor when she is in class. Thus, the ideal situation if you own a puppy. However, that will make it Humans 3 - Dogs 5 in our household.


----------



## minnes

The power went out again very early this morning, that is the third time in a month
Dr, I know a realy great name for your dog, how about Lil Minnes?


----------



## jeac5

minnes, I won't be staying in the US permanently, no. Barring, of course, any unforeseen circumstances that might arise in the next few years that I can't even imagine now.

I will have a non-immigrant visa that is good for only three years. In fact, I believe that I must convince the powers that be at US immigration that I have strong ties to Canada that will most definitely draw me back home.

My teaching contract is for one year to begin, but could be extended each subsequent year if both parties agree, up to the three years total.
So, I will be back. Looking forward to the adventure though!


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, I remember when I went to teach in Waycross, Georgia. I had just finished a three month hitch hiking tour of Europe and I returned to NYC with $13 left in my bank account. I was offered a postion to teach grade 6 in a school outside of Waycross. I stayed two years, then went up to the Univ. of Georgia in Athens, Georgia to work on my Ph.D. After three years at UGA, it was off to St.John's, NL................and I have been here for 26 years!!!!!!!!! So, in Life, expect the unexpected.

Minnes, no, Jack or Rosie are the front runners re names.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., I suppose you're right. Absolutely anything can happen which is what makes the start of a 'new life' so exciting. I would like to have the three month European excursion before going, however. Sounds like an exciting time!


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, that was back in 1972. The world have changed greatly since then. I had an American flag on my backpack, which got me a few rides as well as a few people yelling at me. Still, I never feared for my life because I was overtly saying that I was an American. Granted, I am still a US citizen, but now I can proudly say that "I am Canadian!"


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, these days I wouldn't advise anyone travelling in Europe to have a backpack with an American flag on it, it would be the same as having a target on your back.

With the problems I am having getting my landed immigrant's card renewed, I have decided it is time to get Canadian citizenship and then I will be a citizen of the U.S. and Canada. The best of both worlds!


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, I have dual citizenship, and I don't regret the decision.


----------



## MacNutt

Just got back from a three day weekend of top fuel drag racing in the USA....and I just _have_ to comment:

We were treated like visiting royalty!    

If they had been simply tolerant, or even sort of nice to us...I would have understood completely (and we STILL would have had a great time). 

But that's not the way it was.

Nope, they greeted us and treated us as though we were long-lost family. They couldn't do enough for us!  

When we had some grief with the engine in our team motor-home on sunday, one of the guys who ran the local auto parts store actually drove in from out of town and opened it up get us the parts that we needed. Two others gave us their cell numbers in case we had a breakdown on the long climb through the Cascades with our wounded motor.

And that was _after_ we had beat all of the local bikes and taken away all of the prize money from everyone else!

Too cool.

BTW....the US border going in was a cinch. We didn't even get asked to show ID. _and we were carrying NITROMETHANE, which is listed as an explosive._ 

Coming back into Canada was somewhat more troublesome and noteably less friendly. ID all around and a lot of questions and attitude. No smiles like at the US side.

Just goes to show.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacNutt, God Bless America.........and Bienvienue au Canada. Welcome home.


----------



## MacNutt

I consider both countries to be my home. And all of the people in BOTH of them to be _family_.

That's the way it should be and that's the way it _IS_.  

And I sure do get cheesed when I hear people up here constantly dissing other members of the family. It's childish and stupid and serves nothing but their own ill-informed myopic views. I wish they'd give it a rest for a while.


----------



## minnes

Macnutt
Im glad you had a good time,the dollar is higher now too, making it easier to afford
Around here, I never have a hassle returning but upon entry to the us, I almost alwasy have a some kind of a hassle, I must be funny looking or something. 
Thats nice that the people were nice to you, Im sure most Americans are decent, just a few loud individuals that are vocal in there canada bashing after the Iraq invasion.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacNutt, we agree on that point. My country right or wrong......When it is right, we much work to keep it right......and when it is wrong, we must work to set it right.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

perahps we should use "correct" and "wrong" as opposed to "right" and "wrong"

meanings could be misconstrued


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, I was wondering if anyone would pick up on that multiple meaning of "right". Actually, I utilize the terms "accurate" and "inaccurate" for right and wrong with my students when discussing assessment, since most assessments of literacy are process-oriented speculations.


----------



## minnes

Good Morning Dr, MacSpectrum, Jeac5, Macnutt, Lotus, Peter .
Am I forgetting anyone?
I agree about using exact language. We live in anage where youth speak phrases from hip hop songs like they were from Websters.
I often try to catch my friends in saying things one way but meaning something else, and they say say ,"well you know what I meant." and I respond by stating that they should say exactly what they mean instead of speaking in general phrases, because sometimes people dont know what you infer in cetain situations.
I think many North American English speakers are extremely sloppy in their use of language, myself included. Ask someone from the UK to say "water", it doesnt sound like wodder, or wodda. Maybe this is just local character?

[ May 20, 2003, 12:08 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I still see a smile on the faces of my students when I say words such as dog, ball, talk, saw, sauce, etc. My New York City accent comes across clearly when I say these words.

For the record, did you mean to write "hip hop"?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G. clarified:


> Actually, I utilize the terms "accurate" and "inaccurate" for right and wrong...


Yes, "accurate" and "inaccurate" are far better descriptors. They allow for some "wiggle room." I will adopt them into my own personal vernacular.

Thank you for the tip.


----------



## minnes

Whoops! I made an error.
I guess it must be telling, when you speak of playing ball with your dogs.
I find it interesting that accents are present sort of randomly in areas, some have the cliched local accent more obviously than others.
My sister in law is from Buffalo, and living in Hamilton for 27 years has just about cured her of the midwest accent. I find people from places like the Northwest states have no discernable accent whatsoevr, at least that's what I ve found so far.. I have a friend from Kansas, and I think his midwest drawl is utterly charming.
I used to go to the states about once or twice a year, but not much in the last 6 years due to low dollar and no money to spend on travelling anyway.
Its kind of interesting trying to find your way around OHare or Pearson or the Pittsburg airports with five percent vision. Eventually I would find good people who would straighten me out for directions.


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, I also utilize such terms as "confirm" and "reject" a speculation that a student makes when I ask certain types of inferential comprehension questions (e.g., How do you think the story will end?)


----------



## minnes

Dr
take a look at this auction
the name sounds familier

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20167&item=3609608387


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, my first doxe, Rootie, was named after RK, who was a childhood cartoon character I loved. Although Rags, as in Rags the Tiger of Crusader Rabbit fame, is the dog my wife brought with her from Calgary, she was called Ragamuffin, or Rags for short, so there is no CR connection.


----------



## minnes

Good Morning everyone
what a fine clear , bright, cool day it is
ah , I love it
OH, and I got a wee package from Macspectrum!
Thanks for the adapter man!
If I can get this to connect my $25 garage sale, powerbook to my powermac then I will be a happy, happy camper.
Imean, i can use it as a text edior and a big PDA for a fraction of the price and more functionality than any real PDA.


----------



## minnes

Wow, no-one has been by the clubhouse all day!
Do you ever have one of those days where someone asks you to join them for a cup of tea, and you glibly remark,"Is there room for the both of us?", and the guy pushes over this giant cup and saucer and jumps in it, and wonders what your problem is? Ever have one of those days, I'm having one now.


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

Yeah, I'm having a day to end all days. Movers are coming tomorrow morning, so I'm working like mad to get everything packed. Nearly finished, actually, but it will take a couple more hours. But I need and want a cup of coffee, so I'm taking a break. But there's no one else in it (I can barely wedge myself in).

The movers will take the computer, too. I'm here for another two weeks and was going to borrow an iBook — espcially since I'll still have cable — but the plan fell apart. I joined the board a few days ago on the strength of having the iBook until the end of May.

I'm preventing at any cost the end-of-the-month-horror-show moving rush. So the furniture is going into storage — except for one chair, a lamp and a radio — and I'll have two weeks to clean the apartment, at my leisure. Come the day I'm outta here, I'll sleep in (sleeping bag), have a leisurly shower and cup of coffee, throw the shower curtain down the garbage chute, pick up the coffee maker and drive away.

I think I'll need two weeks to throw out the junk I've collected over the years and kept with me through two moves. Not this time. Out it goes. Well, most of it.

Bye for now. See you in a month or so.

Etaoin


----------



## minnes

Whoops this one messed up

dont be a stranger Etaoin, stop by when you get moved and let us know how you are doing.

Ive moved 7 times since 1990, so I know your pain, each time it gets worse.
Mark


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, the doctor is in, so what seems to be bothering you just now?


----------



## minnes

Good Morning Doctor, it hurts when I do this!(waits for pause....)


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I see. My diagnosis is that you should stop doing that particular movement. Prognosis good for a full recovery. My bill is in the mail. Payment (you have to be friendly to someone) is "payable" upon receipt of this bill.

Next................

Doctor, my hair is falling out in lumps!! Do you have something that I could use to keep it in???????

Yes, a shoebox.  

Doctor, thank you for setting my broken arm in this flexible cast. However, when the cast is removed, will I be able to play the violin???

Yes, I see no reason why you won't be able to play the violin.

Great, because I wasn't able to play prior to the accident!!










Actually, this works better on stage with Peter.


----------



## minnes

...but Dr G, what about the fly in my soup?
..and why is that elephant wearing my pajamas?


----------



## Dr.G.

.........the backstroke.  

What is the elephant doing in your bed???









Still, laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## minnes

That's the trouble with a fly in your soup, as soon as everyone hears about it, they all want one. 
... and as for the elephant, he's taking a nap, Peter's bed was too hard, and Macspectrum's was a bed of nails, I think he likes the magic fingers gadget I picked up on EBay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, maybe you and macspectrum could work on an act of your own........sort of a summer replacement for Peter and me as we do some "summer stock" and just relax this summer?


----------



## minnes

Dr, ever heard of the Firesign Theatre?
They had a fake radio show called Nick Danger

[ May 22, 2003, 05:55 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, do you mean Nick Danger? If so, yes, I heard of this and felt it was truly a work of genius. It was a throw-back of the 1940's radio dramas, although the voice of Rocky Ricoco would not have been "acceptable" back then, in that it was far too high-pitched. The sound effects were what really made this show interesting to listen to and imagine what was taking place.


----------



## minnes

Me dyslexic day have.

Yes, that's it, very clever, I have it on MP3, they did a couple of shows around this character


----------



## Dr.G.

The Shangri-la Club House is proud to announce the creation of our own radio station CSPTRN (or See Spot Run) for short. We shall be accepting proposals for programming slots, from music, to news, to comedy, to drama, to sports and back to music.


----------



## terry

Well Mark and others once agian I come in late, fascinating stuff! Iam still new to to this as mark knows and casual viewing is much of what I do . You can learn much by listen and only commenting when needed. So carry on Threading
Talk to you later, Mark Bye!

Terry


----------



## terry

Well Mark and others once agian I come in late, fascinating stuff! Iam still new to to this as mark knows and casual viewing is much of what I do . You can learn much by listen ing and only commenting when needed. So carry on Threading
Talk to you later, Mark Bye!

Terry


----------



## lotus

Things seem to be very quiet on ehMac so I thought this might be the time to pass on an e-mail I received, perhaps you have already read this.

Happiness on hold...	

We convince ourselves that life will be better after we get married,
have a baby, then another.
Then we are frustrated that the kids aren't old enough and we'll be more content when they are. After that, we're frustrated that we have teenagers to deal with. We will certainly be happy when they are out of that stage.

We tell ourselves that our life will be complete when our spouse gets his or her act together, when we get a nicer car, we are able to go on a nice vacation, or when we retire.

The truth is, there's no better time to be happy than right now. If not now, when? Your life will always be filled with challenges. It's best to admit this to yourself and decide to be happy anyway. Happiness is the way. So, treasure every moment that you have and treasure it more because you shared it with someone special, special enough to spend your time with and remember that time waits for no one.

So, stop waiting...

until your car or home is paid off
until you get a new car or home
until you get a new Mac
until your kids leave the house
until you go back to school
until you finish school
until you lose 10 lbs.
until you gain 10 lbs.
until you get married
until you get a divorce 
until you have kids
until you retire
until spring
until summer
until fall
until winter
until you die

There is no better time than right now to be happy. Happiness is a journey, not a destination.

so...

work like you don't need money, love like you've never been hurt, and dance like no one's watching. If you want to brighten someone's day, pass this on to someone special!

I just did!


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, good for you. It is people like yourself that make this world a better place to live in for all of us. Free anything at the Cafe Chez Marc for you for as long as you want.


----------



## lotus

Thanks Dr. G. Just a nice hot coffee in the morning would be nice.


----------



## minnes

Hi Terry

Welcome to the club, help yourself to ice tea
When you post, please resist pressing the back button on your browser
If you make a mistake, you can edit it by clicking the edit button
Lately we have been just posting whatever we think will amuse or enlighten.
Have you met Dr G.?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

re: happiness on hold

lotus, thanx for those words
i have passed it along to several friends

much appreciated

re: summer stock replacement for Dr. G. and Peter

Sorry, but I am all booked up at the Ukrainian village where my cottage is. Fri-Sun and Mondays on long weekends. Telling stories, singing, dancing, general cavorting, in the spirit (no pun intended) of the old "Kobzars" - instrument playing storytellers that would go from village to village entertaining. i go from cottage to cottage....

thanx for the offer though


----------



## minnes

lotus, that was a very thought ful message to pass on, thanks for sharing it!
Macspectrum, maybe we can have a satelite hook up , and you can be put on a giant screen on the clubhouse stage. It ll be just like one of those celebrity roasts, where parts are prerecorded.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh coffee, anyone? It's free, compliments of lotus, who has an All you can Eat/Drink Free pass at the Cafe Chez Marc?

macspectrum, I trust that you will have at least one chance to perform on the Clara Crunchmeyer Classical Concert Hall stage at least once this summer? What you describe sounds most interesting, and a way to bring (literally!) Ukranian culture to the doorsteps of various people.


----------



## lotus

The coffee was delicious this morning, that little something extra you added had an interesting flavour. After two cups, I am wondering is it safe to drive??


----------



## minnes

Lotus
Dr G thought you needed some multi-vitaman supplements, so now you can drive anywhere, or walk or run!
He was going to drop in cod liver oil , but Macnutt drank it all .


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, it was seal liver oil, more potent than cod liver oil. You will find that it will help to strengthen your heart, provide you vitality during the day and night, and it will keep your skin smooth and wrinkle free. It will also keep your winter boots water proof, and can be utilized in cars in need of an oil change.

Seal flipper pie, anyone??????


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Seal flipper pie, anyone?????? *


Well, I've been a bit quiet lately (lots on my plate and not feeling too chatty), buy this is an invitation too good to pass by. How can anyone resist seal flipper pie?? It rates right up there in the list of delicacies with chicken feet, calves brains, ox tongue and fish eyes. It neccesitates a few glasses of fine white wine, however (preferrably _before_ trying to swallow this stuff)


----------



## minnes

Hi Peter, Long time , no hear from.
what's new with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, it is a bit oily, but it actually does not taste too bad............although white wine is not the drink of choice when having this traditional NL dish.

How is Life treating you, mon ami?


----------



## minnes

I wake up oily, when I sleep under the car.
Hmmm, this would work better if Dr G spoke that gag with a New York accent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, you wants oily? Dem boids on toidy terd street is gonna get a load of Bawston dawg paw sawse, you waits and sees!!! (This statement truly needs to be heard with my NYC accent).


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

"Gimme a koifee, light, no shuga."

say that in your NYC accent


----------



## minnes

hey Macspectrum
Why do floppies infuriate you?
Too 1980s?


----------



## minnes

I thought I should post a photo of me from last summer.
I hope you dont think Im too much geek for you!
I have some shots of family if you want to see em too.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> hey Macspectrum
> Why do floppies infuriate you?
> Too 1980s?


not an elegant solution


----------



## minnes

Hey Michael, look at me! Am I elegant? Cmon tell me, I can take it. You cant argue, I am flexible.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Mark,
you are finishing up your computer degree.
you are *expected* to look for elegant solutions

it comes with the turf
besides, i know you can figure out a better solution and just think one day you may have the same problem at a client and WHAM, you will look like a genius

you'll have to let me know what you have tried so far and what topology you are using - i.e. cross-over cable
hub
switch
router
what about the suggestion i made to email yourself the info?
if it fits on a floppy you should be able to email it to yourself from one mac to the other EVEN if you cannot directly network the 2 together...


----------



## minnes

Michael , I dont know if its worth the bother to get a modem for a 10 year old powerbook. That would limit me to a one meg file , also, I do not have a dial up account or modem, just cable. I havent actually finished trying to get ethernet to work yet.
I have 2 or 3 cables here and one of them is likely damaged.
It may be that the unit will never be able to network, I do not know for sure if it can or cant be done.
All I want is to be able to do some text editing away from my desk once in a while. It only has a 160 mb hard disk so it cant be used for much anyway.
Also, my diploma is in software not hardware, although that is no excuse for ignorance.
What I am getting at is, if I cant get it to network by ethernet, then it isnt any good at all to me. It would be silly to email a file from one machine to the other in the same room.
Thanks for your help, I do appreciate it.


----------



## minnes

Hell all
I just got back from the Christie Antique Show just 20km from here.
About 300 or more booths and thousands of people, in big muddy fields. I picked up some goodies for my collection of oddities and an item for resale on EBay.
A controversy errupted when my friend found some items that I collected, but he wanted to sell on EBay for profit, so I had to bribe him with a $20 bill to let me buy the items instead of him. I wasnt to pleased about the situation, but apparantly it seemed more important for him to make a buck than do me a favor.
Other than that, it was a pleasent day in the country air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, sad that a "friend" would do such an unfriendly thing. Still, you have a multitude of friend here who are supportive of your efforts. Paix.


----------



## minnes

Good afternoon
Dr
Im a little tired form wanderingaround that show for 5 hours.
Perhaps, I made him out to be more of a bad guy than I should have. He did pick me up and drive there, when no one else would and I gues the ruleis; he touches it first gets first shot at purchasing an item. At first I thought he found this thing to see if I wanted it.
I still got a good deal on the thing, it was worth closer to a $100 and it cost me $20 plus the $20 payoff to my buddy. It just bugged me that he was first intersted in flipping it over for cash, even though he knew I collected things like this.
Oh well, let's just forget it and move, we shouldnt dwell on a few dollars.

Oh and Dr, Ive just started to work on my online cours , it's in business, and the discussion and chat there is kind of pleasent, it makes you feel less alone with the work.
The system we use is called First Class, it is a message, chat and email program that many schools in Ontario use for internet based classes.
How do you teach yours?
Oh, and will you be pleased to teach in person, I still prefer the personal approach of going to a school and learning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, since this past fall, all of my six web courses have been online utilizing the WebCT discussion forum (out of UBC). I have had 177 students since then, and have had over 11,000 posts from all of these students. Yes, it is an interesting situation to be either a teleprofessor or a telelearner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Appearing for one night only at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club, the one and only Woody Allen.









"To you I'm an atheist. To God, I'm the loyal opposition." -- Woody Allen


----------



## minnes

Wow, do I have some good news!
A guy just called me and wants to get together and discuss me working on a big web based business using my PHP and MySql skills. I hope it works out, as this would be useful to me on many levels. We get together this week to discuss the project.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good luck to you, minnes and hello ehMaclanders. It's a pleasant Sunday here in Kitchener and I've got a day full of chores to tackle. I've been trying to clear some of my old mac inventory, and have gotten rid of two monitors, 4 keyboards, 4 mice and a Centris 660. Hope I can keep the momentum going, because there's LOTS more. Don't ask how I came to own this much stuff....it's an invisible sickness. Anyway, I just thought I'd stop in a t the Clubhouse and say hi before getting buried in chores. Hope you all have a cheerful day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Minnes. 

Hello, Peter. I have working outside in the garden most of the day, trying to do some hand weeding (no chemicals in my garden, SVP) and fending off doxies that want to dig out the weeds "their way". I trust Life is treating you well.

I found it difficult to part with my Apple IIgs, and I just donated it to a school where I know that I can visit and help set it up and even volunteer to work with kids who want to use this computer. I shall keep my IIe and original Mac (I love it's canvas bag), but I can't imagine having so many computers. Still, people say the same thing to me re dogs, so I shall not cast the first stone.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

minnes said:


> That would limit me to a one meg file , also, I do not have a dial up account or modem, just cable.


the 1 MB limit would be in place, but a floppy disk only holds 1.44 MB

with cable just get a router and both can connect to the internet.

i assume you have tried using a cross-over ethernet cable between the 2 macs?



> It would be silly to email a file from one machine to the other in the same room.


*That's the ELEGANT part!*, especially if you cannot get the 2 macs to see each other on your intranet.

here is a better "sneaker net" solution
get a cheap SCSI card for your G4 (unless you already have ZIP internal) and then buy an external SCSI zip drive

100 MB of x-fer space

now that would be much more useful than floppy disks and floppy disk drives.

i know the PB has a SCSI connector on it

how's that for a solution?

you've seen how cheap SCSI ZIP drives go for and I have one lying around that could be had for a cheap price

want me to put together a MACSPECTRUM special of external ZIP drive and SCSI card (unless you have internal ZIP) for your G4?

let me know

BTW - i graduated with a software degree too - i was just poking at ya, that now that you have joined the "fraternity" you are expected to come up with elegant solutions - no offence intended


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange, but Mac-oriented technical discussions fit in nicely with the eclectic nature of the Shangri-la Club House thread, but some of the "lighter" posts contained in this thread do not fit in well in the Mac thread.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G.,
it's the old story of "square peg and round hole."


----------



## minnes

Good Evening Everyone
I just got home from being out for most of the day
I just posted in the Homer Simpson section about my brush with Mr Silly himself, Matt Groening. Funny, about 8 years ago, all I wanted was just to eek out a living as a small publisher of funny books, now I seemed to have more goals.

Michael
I was already considering a zip drive and card.
I have a stock Powermac with just the video card, and no scsi installed. I was thinking about this setup, I would be intersted in what you have. the hard disk on the laptop is only 160 mb. so it may serve a couple of purposes. I have the powerbook scsi adapter already, but I still need a cable to connect the adapter to the drive. I will get in touch soon.

Oh and Good Evening to you Dr G!
if anyone else is reading this, then please chip in something witty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange, but round pegs are able to fit into square holes. Still, as my grandfather would say, you can put a shoe in the oven, but it won't come out a bagel. Such is Life.

Good night, all. May the peaceful springtime breezes bring us all a momentary respite from the news of all that is taking place throughout the world. Paix.


----------



## minnes

Peter, I hope you keep on selling stuff, there does seem to be a demand for old parts, if not whole systems.
This is Sunday night which means I am putting up some items on EBay for auction, and some thing sfrom last week are ending. This wek it looks like I will make at least $8 !! I better look into a day job, haha!

Oh and Peter, there's a shiny Tooney in it for you if you come over and fish that dead squirel or rat out of my wall. Isnt that the name of your business: Anything for a Toonie?

... and looke here, this is post 735 in the clubhouse, this matches the old monster thread in posts!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Yes, we have surpassed the Monster Thread (RIP) in number of postings, and will eventually surpass it in number or pages. We should hold another gala event when we hit 1000 posts on this thread. Someday soon.................


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr G wrote:


> *you can put a shoe in the oven, but it won't come out a bagel*


OR... "you can put a shoe in the oven, but don't expect the house to smell like home cooking."









Minnes, what model Powermac do you have? There should be a simple Appletalk (serial or ethernet) solution for you, although having a ZIP drive might be useful to you as extra laptop storage. I also have all you need, but macspectrum is financially better off than me and tends to sell his stuff pretty cheaply, so I'm sure you'll get a great del from him. I still have some ZIP disks for sale at $5.00 each if you need some.


----------



## minnes

Hi Peter
Thanks for the offer, I may be in touch
Beleive me, no one here is impoverished than me, I'm living on about $930 a month with my rent , utitlities, and food taking all of it and more. The only reason I have any extra cash is through hustling collectables on EBay. 
Tell me, I have a scsi adapter to fit in the Powerbook,what is the scsi cable I need to connect the powerbook scsi adapter to a pci scsi card?


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, have you never heard of fillet of sole???


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Peter, have you never heard of fillet of sole???*


Yes, of course, but the leather variety is not desireable. As an ex shoe repair shop owner, I've heard ALL the sole/soul jokes.









Minnes, the connectors on the Powermac and PowerBook adaptor should both be DB25 (25 pin) female connectors. The cable that comes with the ZIP will likely have those ends on it, so it will fit both computers. (For networking the two computers, you will be using ethernet ports, not SCSI)


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, just think, had I owned my own shoe repair shop, we might have been "sole brothers".


----------



## minnes

Dr, Hamilton used to dozens of small shoe repair shops , butcher shops, small markets, hardware stores etc.
These are almost all gone, now everyone is expected to pile into their $40,000 car and drive out to the suburan big box stores.
Of course I dont drive, they don't plan for people like me.


On to other matters...
Do any of you have any advice on negotiating contracts.
If it goes well with these people on the job they want, it may be 3 months of full time work programming in PHP, MySql, Html and who knows what else. The people are just getting their business started, but they have 5 partners and have spent 2 years developing a thorough plan. An experienced developer would likely chage at least $15,000.00 for this but I doubt they would go that, and I am prepared to work for less. How low should I go? What should I ask to be included in the contract?
I am currently living on a small pension, so I can afford to drasticly undercut the pro fees, and I really want the experience, and can of course use some cash too, I have bills piling up. Anyone?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

you may want to inquire of your professors and ask them about it
one rule of salary negotiation, never allow yourself to set the price, you could always be going lower than they were willing to pay and you can never go up from what you were looking at

as much as you desire experience and work on a small pension, don't admit to that in the interview. they could be used against you to further erode your negotiating position.

find out if they are paying by month, week, hour, then you have better idea of how you are negotiating. also, what are the early buyouts for the contract, if they want to finish early or you do

you don't want to negotiate a rate based on 3 months work and then find out they don't need you after 3 weeks. they just used the 3 months as a carrot to get you to reduce your rate based on longer term

never undersell yourself - you are worth what you portray - perception truly becomes reality.

again, check with your school, they must have some sort of guidance assistance with this kind of thing

NEVER go into a negotiation unarmed. know what and whom you are dealing with. never let them see you sweat.

always leave by asking for the work, but never beg, you'll just be taken advantage of.

project a positive attitude. employers always want to feel as if they "scored" a good deal too. i.e. they got a great person out of the bunch

nice jacket and tie, look happy, smile, firm handshake, present a positive aura and as long as your skillset fits their needs, they'll make you an offer. let them throw out a number first - you'll probably be surprised that it was that high - if they low ball you then they are just a sweat shop and you'll hate working there - since you'll be working very hard for little money, which in the long run doesn't do anyone any good

i hope this helps and good luck

you should NOT go lower than $3k/month assuming a 35 hour week for 3 months - that would be a bare minimum

if you think a pro would get $5k/month, see what they offer you and you'll know what they think of your skillset

again, good luck
DON'T UNDERSELL YOURSELF !!!


----------



## minnes

Thanks michael, I will prep for the meeting.
I was just thinking that i should let them put an offer on the table first. I know I can do the work, and few other people will do it for minimum wage or even $10 an hour
At $10 bucks an hour , that would make the package worth at least $5,000.00. They can also apply for a co-op subsidy. My deepest dread is thathey will try to sell me a work for a share the profits option. This really won't work for me. You can't get someone to install plumbing or painting for a shaky promise.
I dont really know how much they want to spend, they just listed the feature set they were thinking of, and three months of work seemed to be about what it would take me full time, 7-10 hours a day.
The other major worry I have encountered before is people who change about what they want , either something different or changed again and again.
So I would hope to get a clear written list of the agreed tasks and terms for creeping features, changes and fixes etc.
They do intend it to be a profitable web based business, so we will see soon.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

i still think that $5k for 3 months is very cheap.
very very cheap
don't worry about the extra work, you'll just be learning more stuff
when i first started out, i took on any project in the companies i first started working for.
as long as i was getting a decent wage, i was being paid to learn. don't worry about over time, extra pay or clients changing their minds about specs.

you did say you wanted experience.

if you get paid well enough, you won't mind the extra work (which will always happen) but you are starting out so it's ok

as far as profit in the business, very tough to take that as your first job

if it is a 3 month project, let them make a monthly offer first, don't get too hung up on the hours, employers always like a little free overtime, they expect it

again, i would not go lower than $3k / month

$5k and the hope of matching $5k funds later can lead to disappointment, if they get the funds, find they can give them to you and lower your salary, if not, then you would have to BITE the biscuit

stay in control
be eager but not desperate
you have marketable skills
if you start selling yourself short now, it is a big hole to get out of

[ May 27, 2003, 11:06 AM: Message edited by: macspectrum ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I agree with macspectrum re salary negotiations. Let them set the initial limit and work upwards from there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Appearing nightly at the piano bar in the Shangri-la Club House, that master of the keyboard, Rootie the George Gershwin of Doxieland http://www4.wave.co.nz/~jusmar/May2002.jpg
He shall accompany Princess Daisy in her "blond bombshell" vamp tunes of yesteryear http://frontpage.wave.co.nz/~jusmar/_borders/December02.jpg
Then this talented duet will ride off into the sunset with their rendition of Happy Wanderers http://frontpage.wave.co.nz/~jusmar/_borders/April_03.jpg

Don't miss this treat of doxielicious proportions.............in a cultural sense.


----------



## minnes

Good morning evryone,
My internet wa down for most of the last 20 hours except for brief sessions.
Thanks for the suggestions, I hope I get the work for a reasonable rate of compensation,


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, my friend.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

minnes,
be confident
as master yoda would say; "Do or do not. There is no 'try.' "

go in wanting the job
go in knowing the company - this always impresses company owners
go in knowing your skillset - don't undersell yourself.


----------



## minnes

I want to share a concept that I frankly think is pure genius. Everything below is Copyright 2003 mark Innes.
I have this concept I am developing for a TV show. It features a white upper, middle class retired couple who adopt a troubled black teenager who wants a second chance to turn his life around. Every show revolves around them driving a motor home around North America atending Chilli cookoffs. The old couple are crackerjack chilli chefs but they always lose out on the first prize because they always get sidetracked into solving crime, smuggling rings, drug dealers etc with a meaty twist. The adopted son really tries to do the right thing, but doesnt always play by the rules, thus threatening their membership in the Chilli Society, but by the end of each show they always manage to get a pot of their delicious chilli up to the judges for the grand prize, but some shady competitor tries to spoil the soup! Yes, every week we serve up a piping hot kettle of steaming adventure and spicy intrigue, on and off the International Chilli Cookoff circuit in living colour on *CHILLI SQUAD!*

Im ready to wrap this concept up and fly to LA to get the networks outbid each other for the rights. Anyone have comments. Speechless aren't you.

[ May 28, 2003, 11:00 AM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Peter Scharman

Can someone please help me get my jaw off the floor?!


----------



## minnes

I just made some edits

So do you think this idea will fly? Will it make a big impression? What do you think ththe TV guys will give me for it?


----------



## MacNutt

Totally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, don't laugh, but you might just have something of value here. Think in terms of the junk that is on TV now, and how many shows are similar. This is unique and has elements that are interesting and relevant. A few years from now we will be able to say "We knew him when."


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc is nearing 2000 posts. Maybe we should throw him a gala event similar to the one we threw for Peter? Just a thought. I sense that he is somewhat modest, and would not want us to make a "big deal" over this landmark.


----------



## minnes

yes Dr, we could have a few friends and well wishers over to the club lounge, to celebrate the 2,000 post of a fine member and all around nice guy.
Hows about we chip in and get Peter to stop by his local Krispy kreme and pick up a few boxes of donuts, hm baby. 
we have to get macdoc to warm up to being roasted here for post 2,000.
Thanks, for the comments on my idea. I figure my show has more excitement than Matlock and Murder She Wrote combined! Im keeping on track in the I.T. industry until my first royalty check rolls in. When that happens, Im going to hire the Bay City Rollers to perform in Person at the Shangrila Lounge for all you here, for making it all possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I was thinking of something a "bit" grander than a box of doughnuts...........like a cross Canada trip on Steve Jobs private jet????? I promised him one of Daisy's pups from her first (someday), so he needs to put down a "good faith" deposit..........and the use of his jet for Macdoc would be appropriate in my opinion.


----------



## minnes

Dr, could one of you puppies work as a seeing eye dog for me in a couple of years?
I would want to be the user of a seeing eye Doxie guide. Maybe it would start a trend. Usually I see german shepards and Labrador retreivers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, actually Labrador retrievers have been found to make the best guide dogs. Their intelligence, size and temperment make them ideal for this training. Doxies are somewhat intelligent, small, tempermental re their territory, and require a great deal of attention.


----------



## minnes

Dr, I am thinking that at about age 40, I will consider applying for a Guide dog.
Do you think I can train them take dictation?


----------



## jeac5

Hey everyone! I'm back! My computer is fixed. In the thread that I posted when it broke, no one thought it was possible to solder on a chip to the logic board, but that is exactly what the Mac guy did. Everything works again and he was extremely reasonable. Overall, if your computer has to break, it was a great experience! Well, I have not been in the Clubhouse in a while. It hasn't been too busy, I see. Have I missed anything exciting? 
Congratulations minnes on your job offer! Don't sell yourself short.
I am really going to try to make it to brunch this Sunday. Is it still on?


----------



## minnes

Welcome back Jeac5!
We missed you, Im releived your repair was a small setback.
Im still negotiating for this job, so we will see if they are serious about investing in the the quantity of work they want done which sounds substantial.
If it doesnt pan out, I still have my Chilli Squad TV show to make me rich.


----------



## lotus

Minnes, you have a great idea, a chili murder mystery! I would watch it every week.

As for guide dogs, you can't go wrong with a black Lab. Of course they are my favourites and if I ever had another dog it would certainly be a Lab. You have a few years to go before you have to think about a guide dog.

What do you think about all ehMaclanders taking Macdoc to Hawaii when he hits 2000? We could have the time of our lives.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, remember the old saying "One if by land, two if by sea. Hawaii in winter, Newfoundland and Labrador in summer." Maybe we should let him decide before I book him a deluxe room in the Lobster Lodge in Paradise, NL?


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, jeac5. We missed your joy and laughter. The doxies missed you as well. How is Jeanie?


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning everyone! From the Chez marc menu, I'll have a black coffee and a bagel, please. A busy day is ahead for me. I' need to finish stripping all the trim from my wife's "toy" car and take it to the body shop for some body and paint work. Then I've got to rip the transaxle out of the garden tractor and take it in for repair as well. But it's a very nice day here and I'll do all this work outside. Minnes, good luck with you possible contract job. How's the computer networking challenge coming along? Don' forget that you will need to use a "crossover" cable instead of a regular length of ethernet cable to connect the two CPUs directly.
Dr G, you must be looking forward to a summer break from teaching. You'll have more time to walk the doxies (new movie title..."Walking With Doxies") and tend the garden. Before I go, I leave you with a joke for the day........

*Are you a cowboy?*
An old cowboy went to a bar and ordered a drink. As he sat sipping his whiskey, a young lady sat down next to him. She turned to the cowboy and asked, "Are you a real cowboy?" 
He replied, "Well, I've spent my whole life on the ranch, herding horses, mending fences, and branding cattle, so I guess I am." 
She said, "I'm a lesbian. I spend my whole day thinking about women. As soon as I get up in the morning, I think about women. When I shower, I think about women. As I watch TV, or even eat, I think about women. Everything seems to make me think about women." 
The two sat sipping in silence. A short time later, a man sat down on the other side of the old cowboy and asked, "Are you a real cowboy?" 
He replied, "I always thought I was, but I just found out I'm a lesbian."


----------



## minnes

Peter, that was a quaint little guffaw, maybe a chortle.

Oh and do any of you know why Lobsters don't like to share anything?

The winner will receive a package of Whole Mole Cookies, courtesy of the Firesign Theatre. MMMM, MMM! Whole mole cookies with a whole mole in every one, eat em , wipe em off, eat em again,not messy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I finish summer school in early August. Then I can relax a bit. Who knows what I might have to utilize , technologically speaking, in early August??? We shall see.

Minnes, being on a diet, and not liking lobster, I shall let someone else supply the answer and win the cookie.


----------



## minnes

Dr, you are too polite, Im sending over a bag of Whole Mole Cookies just for you.
I always take care of my friends!


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Oh and do any of you know why Lobsters don't like to share anything?*


Hmmm....'cause they're "snobsters"? I dunno... they're always in a pinch?.....they're "shellfish"?...am I warm???

(from the Dr G & Peter comedy routine)...
"Waiter, waiter, this lobster's only got one claw." 
"It must have been in a fight, sir."
"Then bring me the winner!"


----------



## minnes

Peter , you get a whole bag of Whole Mole Cookies, don't send em back to me. no need to share.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, thanks for the Mole Cookies............they did not look like Badger Cookies, which the doxies would have demolished.

Peter, I trust that you will be onstage for our tribute to Bob Hope and his 100th birthday? We will go on stage at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club at 8PM. I thought that we could do some of the old Hope/Crosby "On the Road" bits.

"..................bring me the winner!"


----------



## Peter Scharman

8:00 it is! You can do the Bob Hope parts and I'll do Bing, since I'm the skinny one.  

What did you think of those mole cookies?? I thought they'd have brown spots on them.?!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, FYI, I have lost 12 pounds so far on my diet of eat less/walk more. 

Still, Peter and Dr.G...................together once again............tonight...........for one night only...... be sure not to miss their classic comedy......................


----------



## jeac5

Hello all! 
minnes, yes, the chili storyline is indeed a good one. You will always have that to fall back on. Perhaps, you should develop it further anyway, so as not to deprive the viewing public.

Hi, Dr. G., Jeannie and I are well. Thanks for asking. She is driving me crazy, though. In effort to take care of her teeth, she who doesn't chew naturally, I have finally found these CET dental chews at the vet's. $20 a bag! There are perhaps 40-45 chews and my plan was to stretch the bag, giving her 4-5 per week. Well! She is addicted. They are on top of a bookcase. She walks by and looks up in passing. She sits on the edge of the bed and stares patiently in their direction. When not patient, she whines and growls and gives me her paw in bribery. She wants 2-3 per evening. Good thing she's cute! On the up side, her breath has improved. I am sure the doxies would love them! I trust they are enjoying the start of spring? And you, as well?


----------



## minnes

Hello, Jeac5, Lotus, Macspectrum, Peter, Dr and everyone else who reads or lurks her.
It is almost impossible to resist a begging dog, even an ugly one, they can act so pathetic and you know their love is eternal or as long as you continue to feed them.

The socalled job turned out to be a bust, they want me to work on speculation of who knows what or when.
Shesh, if I want to work for free, I could have my choice of situations where people could take me to the cleaners. I guess, I better go back to TV script writing.


----------



## jeac5

Ahhh, minnes. That's too bad. Still, unless you are independantly wealthy, you can't afford to work for free. I'm sure something else will come along soon. Meantime, let me go back and read the storyline and see how we can develop it...


----------



## arminarm

My sympathies Minnes.

After submitting my bill for musical services, I have been asked "Don't you like music?"

This line is in common usage at Queen's Park here in ON.

Spec is okay with me if it's for an old and trusted friend with a reasonable track record and a minimum $50-100 per service "honorarium " or "demo" rate is established. If not we're paying for somebody's drug money or whatever.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> they want me to work on speculation of who knows what or when.


i hate companies like this that waste peoples' time by wanting free work (see: "slave") while they themselves get paid.

100% of zero is still zero, unless there is another NEW math.

don't worry minnes you'll get something good and worthy of your skills.

you hang in there - good you recgonized a con job when you saw it.

you will be rewarded.
consider it an education.
now you know a bad deal from a distance.

hang in there !


----------



## minnes

macello
Not unlike a hungry dog, I could be bought with a cookie.
I would have been willing to work for as little as $5 an hour if it is for someone I trust and enjoy working with.
What kind of insulted me was they couldnt even make a promise of some kind of payment in the future when they get some cash to work with.
They had money for business cards, but not for me.
I just had a vision of them in the future forgetting to give me any work after i did this initial for free.
Oh well, i do have other people to talk about some possibilities with a shot at being in control of my destiny instead being at the mercy of others.
Maybe this summer i will return to small press publishing, a couple of people I know want to make some kind of zine. In between 1988 and 1997 I made about 25 small press magazines and sold them at conventions and by mail. Im not sure, i get the same joy out of web publishing.

Jeac5, you or anyone , are welcome to develop my story idea any way you like, maybe we can print the finished work somewhere apropriate.

[ May 29, 2003, 08:49 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about the employment situation. Don't sell yourself for free, in that your self-worth reflect your self esteem.

jeac5, our dogs are on natural diets, so certain problems that other dogs might experience our dogs do not (e.g., they have very good teeth). A begging doxie, especially a puppy, could get Pres.Bush to free all political prisoners, tax the rich, work for the Sierra Club to protect the Orca's, and give up the thought of running a second term and go back to Texas to work with the poor.

I trust that you all caught our show -- Peter and Dr.G. brought Hope and Bing back to life.


----------



## minnes

macspectrum
yes, i really wish they would have said, before the meeting that they were not going to cough up any dough
It was a waste of time for all of us.
oh well, that's the IT biz.


----------



## jeac5

Good night all!

I will consider some ideas for your story, minnes. Hang in there.

Dr. G., I am sure that your dogs have begging down to an art, as does Jeannie. She's devious, too. The minute she finds me on the phone, she really pours it on. Of course, she is so distracting and annoying that I have to give in. Well, you know. I do need to hear the person on the other end. Anyway, night!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> oh well, that's the IT biz.


i disagree miness
that is just BAD biz
hucksters and flim flam men all

they offer you junk bonds too?

F*CK them - assholes.....

u go get yourself a good paying position and then you'll have one over these a**holes

these guys just give business a bad name

if i had their name and number i would call and give the owner ****

big dreamers with fancy cars and looking for slave labour, just because....

burns my biscuits....

i hope they all go broke and try to file for bankruptcy and don't get protection

this is scum of the earth.....

did i menton a** holes? oh yeah, i did already.

you keep a good self image minnes. you will find someone to pay you a fair wage for your efforts


----------



## MacNutt

I'm with macspectrum on this one. ....

Do NOT sell yourself short!

Walk in confident and respectful...but do NOT be pushed around!









Otherwise you will end up being a slave. Seriously!

If this particular outfit doesn't want to hire you...then they will have to deal with that bad decision in the future.

Keep this in mind, at all times.

Nose up....stay cool...you DON'T CARE if you get hired or not! THEY are fools...you are NOT!

Give em a little half-smile and keep thinking to yourself the following words..... (f*ck you!! AND the horse you rode in on!!)

This attitude will serve you well....trust me.


Most of the hiring departments of most companies are manned by mouth-breathing idiots who don't know their own a** from a hole in the ground.

Just a simple fact of life.

Even in my own company.

I employ a bunch of pretty heavy-duty biker types to vett the candidates for work here. If you apply to work for me...and are not acceptable to them, then you get chased off the premises forthwith.( I have spent some serious time choosing my guys...believe me. They don't want a bunch of idiots working here. No sh*t.)

If you REALLY piss my guys off when you're trying to get hired...or totally screw up when you are proving yourself in the first few weeks...then you will either end up in the hospital, or you will disappear from the employment roles.

Forever. 

Just the way it is.

But...I just gotta say this. If you stand your ground and produce what you say you can...then you will be accepted.

And you will get HIRED..when others would not.

In fact...you may just end up being a part of a very close crew. A very tight crew.

This is reality. 

Hey....Works for me! 

[ May 30, 2003, 03:47 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, please don't take this the wrong way, in that we both have visual impairments, but you might want to contact the CNIB. They may be in the need for someone with your skills and abilities, or know of someone that is in need and will hire you FOR PAY? Just a thought.

jeac5, begging from one dog would be fine, but from FOUR???????? I can just see if we get another doxie pup in July how he shall be taught the finer things pertaining to begging from the others? We shall see.


----------



## minnes

macspectrum, macnutt
Thanks for the response
hey their name and adress and number is1 - 905 -.......
NO, I will just move on
In every kind of industry Ive tried to get employed in, I have met people who try to get me to work for free.

Dr G.
I could go on for a long time about the CBIB and other local organizations that help the disabled.

I think the CNIB used to be a wonderful organization but has been warped in the last few years.
The CNIB sends me mail asking for donations and for me to will them all my stuff, but they wont get much out of me. They are good for someone who has just lost their sight and needs training in the transitional period, or if I need to look at devices or volunteer my time.
I have been a client of the CNIB since 1972, when I was six, I have had employment counciling at the CNIB since 1992, with almost zero result. the local Hamilton branch just laid off the employment counciler.
I cannot justify the trip to Toronto, $20 bus fair for a meeting with a counciler.
Their is another organization in Hamilton called PATH, they are a group that focuses on finding employment for the disabled. I have been visiting them every now and then for 10 years, they cant seem to help me in anyway , except they seem to get me to volunteer for them in their office doing some kind of busywork. Last time I went, they said they couldnt help me until I get my diploma , then they said even then, they cant find employment for highly experienced IT workers.. I asked if they knew of a worthy organisation for me to volunteer my time working on some IT related work., they said said that isnt possible either. 
In 1988, I was a client of the Vocational Rehabilitation program , they are a program run by the Ontario government, they did less than nothing, they found me all the volunteer work I could handle. I do not know of anyone who ever became employed using the services of this Ontario Government program. Noone..

PATH does not seem to employ anyone with disabilites of any kind. The CNIB has about 98% fully sited employees. The people who anser the phones and greet visitors at these places are fully sighted and fully physically able. Every year, the CNIB cuts more services and asks for more money, yet they found about $500,000 to remodel their offices. 
I get angry when I think of these things, these groups are hypocritical. They dont put the money where it is needed, they are more interested in covering their own butts. Their are many employees at the local CNIB who earn more than $40,000 a year who are fully sited and their job could be easily done by a sight umpaired person.
Their are 2 other groups I have worked with for the disabled and thesame thing happened, no luck. One of them is Amity Goodwill, who really saw me coming, All I remember is sitting in offices always being evaluated and shuffled off to whereever is easiest to dispose of my case. Then given a no pay job next to physically able people who worked next to me who were earning full pay doing the same thing.
Im just tired of all these things, after 15 years, they have done almost nothing for me. yet they mange to find lots of jobs for fully sighted or able people.
The pattern is becoming obvious here., Im just not going to waste my time in talking to groups like this anymore, I just can't take anymore of it from them.

Sorry, this had been building up for years.

Back to good humour now.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I employ a bunch of pretty heavy-duty biker types to vett the candidates for work here. If you apply to work for me...and are not acceptable to them, then you get chased off the premises forthwith.( I have spent some serious time choosing my guys...believe me. They don't want a bunch of idiots working here. No sh*t.)
> If you REALLY piss my guys off when you're trying to get hired...or totally screw up when you are proving yourself in the first few weeks...then you will either end up in the hospital, or you will disappear from the employment roles.
> Forever.
> Just the way it is.*


Am I in the Shangri-la Clubhouse or did I accidentally wander into the local biker bar? 
That's the kind of boasting I used to hear from the "Choice" guys in town when I was younger. While with a band that rented a farmhouse for living and rehearsal, our illustrious leader decided to rent the house out to the Hells Angels for a weekend during a biker conference. That was quite an eye opener, but despite the rowdiness and drinking, the place was left in a well-cleaned condition and a broken window was the only reminder that they were ever there. Did I mention that the place was under 24hr OPP surveillance??


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, the only direct CNIB experience is from the local chapter here in St.John's. They do wonders for the blind and visually impaired, and function on a shoestring budget.

Peter, yes, this is still the Club House. I guess the "anything goes" model is alive and well here in this thread.

We received a "kudos note" from Bob Hope. Someone took a video of our routine last night and sent it to him online in their .Mac account. He was thrilled, although he apologized for not calling in that he does not communicate verbally anymore. Sad. I did not like his politics, but his heart was in the right place re entertaining the troops in various locales during various conflicts.


----------



## jeac5

Hello all! Dr. G., I guess you are right. I hadn't considered the idea of four, let alone five begging dogs. Jeannie couldn't possibly be that bad, no matter how hard she tries.


----------



## minnes

Jeac5
When I was a kid, we had a mixed Colly/ German Sheperd. I could never resist her, when she would put her paw on you, or just give you the please feed me, look and whine.


----------



## Dr.G.

The amazing thing is that Rags, our eldest dog (15 in August), was the original begger. She can hear a fresh cheese wrapper being opened up wherever she is in the house. She taught Max (6 years old) to run at this sound.............they in turn taught Rootie (2 1/2).........who taught Daisy (1 1/2). Thus, #5 will have a houseful of teachers of begging. Such is Life.


----------



## jeac5

Good thing they're cute, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

How true. Still, they are dogs that need a great deal of affection and attention, so they are not for everyone. Luckily, we have time to spend with them so that they are rarely left alone in the house.


----------



## minnes

That's why i want to wait a few year before I get a dog of any kind, I dont want to live them alone for more than a couple hours. Our dog used to just feel devastated if we left without her. To be sure of being with us, she would often lie by the door and jump in the car at the first possible moment.


----------



## jeac5

Can you show me a dog that doesn't need lots of affection and attention? They all do. Unfortunately, some don't get nearly enough if any at all.


----------



## jeac5

Jeannie is going to have to learn to be alone for 8-9 hours per day when I move, but what can I do? She has it pretty good otherwise. It's me that goes through the torture and guilt leaving her. In fact, I find I can handle the times when I have to leave her alone, but when I don't have to I am more likely to sacrifice a social life to be with her. Is it any wonder I am still single?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bigger dogs, such as Labs, seem to handle being left along far better than smaller dogs. Luckily, I love dogs, as does my wife. She had a small dog when we met (Rags) and I had an Old English Sheepdog. Thus, dogs actually helped our social life. Still, when we went to Calgary over Christmas, we had to board all four of them, which actually hurt us more than it did the four of them. Such is Life.


----------



## jeac5

Goodnight to all out there in Shangri-la. Until tomorrow...


----------



## minnes

Goodnight Jeac5 and Dr G and any other early to bed types.
See you next time!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Fresh coffee and Great Canadian Bagels for any and all this morning. Plus, we have some homemade partridgeberry jam this morning, from Goose Cove, NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, Macdoc is 10 posts from #2000. Is his gala celebration on or off? With jeac5 back in town, the floral arrangements are is expert hands, and I have Steve Jobs' private jet at our disposal, but what of our celebrations here? I don't think that Macdoc actually visits the Club House much these days, so we need to decide ASAP on our course of action. Any suggestions???????


----------



## minnes

Dr
Will Macdoc make an appearance here in the club for his 2,000th post?
We havent seen him here much lately.
Maybe you could message him


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning, friends. I'll have a black coffee and a bagel, as usual. And yes, I'll try the jam.
Minnes, I'm sorry to hear that you got shafted on that job deal. Keep your chin up and keep plugging! We never know what lies ahead.
Dr G, please give Rootie, Rags and Daisy a pat on the head and a treat from me, (even though you will get the credit for it)
I have a solution for the Macdoc question....send him an e-mail (not a private message) inviting him to the party and see if you get a response....a positive response means the party is on, no response means he's not going to show . This may sound cruel and playing to his weak point , but I'm feeling mischievous this morning.








I've got another busy day ahead, especially with my wife being around to supervise, so I'll see you guys later on. Have a good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Any volunteers as to whom should send Macdoc an email? 

Peter, what about Max???? Rags, Max, Rootie, Daisy and the soon to arrive Jack, with be the pack in the house by mid-July. I still say that if they all ever mounted a coordinated attack on one of us while we slept, we would not make it to the sunrise. Still, they have it easy compared to most dogs, so an attack is not expected.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Oops!...sorry, I forgot about Max. He gets them too.


> *I still say that if they all ever mounted a coordinated attack on one of us while we slept, we would not make it to the sunrise. Still, they have it easy compared to most dogs, so an attack is not expected.*


A little paranoid, are we??


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, a few months ago I thought that I was having a heart attack. I was taking a power nap on the couch, and I slowly awoke realizing that I could not feel my left arm, there was a pain in my chest, and I could not breathe. When I opened my eyes, there was Rootie asleep on my left arm, and Daisy (all 31 pounds of her) was standing on my chest looking down my throat. Mind you, I snore when I sleep, so that may have been the reason for her observations. However, keep in mind that these dogs were bred to peer down badger holes and strike at the first sign of a badger. Now, since Daisy has never seen a badger, I don't think that I was being paranoid. Still, they are quiet loving pets, so I have no overt fear in a night time attack.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *However, keep in mind that these dogs were bred to peer down badger holes and strike at the first sign of a badger.*


So, you say your mouth opens so wide when you snore that it might be mistaken for a badger hole and that the noise might be mistaken for a badger in distress??   Don't wiggle you tongue!


----------



## jeac5

Hello all! Perhaps since we are unaware of macdoc's intentions, we should plan for a somewhat lower key celebration than was Peter's. That way, if macdoc comes, he will still feel appreciated. If he does not, we can enjoy ourselves. Sounds like a good reason to have a party anyway! And, I would love to arrange some flowers. Thanks for the offer. 

 Is there brunch tomorrow?


----------



## minnes

Hello all
I should be up for early Sunday, around 9, I ll think of something to bring.
I will check in a couple of times today to see what's happening
I went out to St Catherines this afternoon with my friend to deliver something for his business. I keep picking up old books and magazines that get piled up on my reading pile, which is heaping tall lately
It's pouring rain again today, but I feel fine about all things in the world now for some reason.
regards


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch sounds interesting. Will it be pot luck or do I have to cook everything???

Minnes, do you know anything about Brock University in St.Catherines?


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, without the tongue movement, there is no snore. Still, one can only wonder what this house will be like with 5 dogs?!?!? I wonder if there is a city by-law pertaining t the number of dogs one can own??? We shall see.


----------



## jeac5

Hi Dr. G. Good evening to you. I am going to bring lots of fresh strawberries to brunch, since you asked.

minnes, I am glad that you feel good about life today. It's nice sometimes to have those days where everything is all right with the world.


----------



## minnes

Hi all
Yes Dr, Brock is about 25 miles from my home in Hamilton, yes I guess we passed it on our trip today, I know of a couple of people who went there, a couple of teachers and a couple for other things, I have never went on Campus to look around, I only go into St Catherines about once every 5 years.
By the way, Jeac5 asked why I am selling some things, and it is basically to raise cash and make space, I have had just about 99% success on EBay, and about 75% succes on ehmac, Peter, Macspectrum Mike Banton and Runner667 have been great, 2 other people have asked me to reserve things and weeks go by with no action. Oh well, I really need to donate about $50 to ehMac, when I get some extra cash..

Speaking of brunch, I have a secret vice , Im hooked on Kelloggs Corn Pops, whenever I get a box of em, I cant stop til they are gone. So I only get a box about once evry 4 months to keep in line. Lately, my favourite breakfast things include, Grapefruit juice, cinaman raisin bagels and peach yogert. Did you know if you put 2 pop tarts in a toaster, put the handle down, then tie it so the toaster will not pop up---the whole thing goes up in giant flames! I would hate to lose my house due to pop tart related fire damages


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Did you know if you put 2 pop tarts in a toaster, put the handle down, then tie it so the toaster will not pop up---the whole thing goes up in giant flames!*


REALLY!!?? Why on earth would a person tie down the handle on a toaster?




























You know, if you wet your finger before sticking it in a light socket, the effect is much greater.


----------



## jeac5

minnes, your secret vice is not so secret anymore!


----------



## jeac5

btw, minnes, I have sent you another PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why not have a fruit fondu for brunch? I have my secret ingredient to add to the melted cheese, and with fresh fruit and rolls to dip into this concoction, we should all leave feeling quite mellow. Nothing illegal will be added to this "brew", but no one will complain, I am sure.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., sounds great! See everyone in the AM. Night all.


----------



## minnes

See you all in the morning
My internet keps going up and down for the last few days


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I have my secret ingredient to add to the melted cheese*


Screech???


----------



## MacDoc

Just to keep the Clubhouse happy, despite my disdain of post counts  
May the lovely month of June bring happiness and prosperity. Get out there a spend, your economy needs you  

Coffee time  An appropriate Sunday morning invocation.


----------



## minnes

Hi macdoc
You snuck in when we were all asleep! How did you get past the guard doxie?
Anyway thanks for honoring us with your 2000th post, We appreciate your presence on ehmac.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, keep that between the two of us. It is my personal stock of Screech, without the kick and ability to thaw icebergs.

Macdoc, glad you could make it to our brunch..........post 2000 postings gala event for you. There is a group approaching 100, 2000 and 3000, so we should do this for each person.

Jeac5, the floral arrangements were beautiful. The tulips came from my garden.

Good morning, all. Fresh tea and coffee is now being served.


----------



## minnes

Did I mis the fondue, I was having internet down time?


----------



## lotus

Where is everybody? Did I miss macdoc's 2K party? Maybe you are out on the golf course, oops, I forgot we don't have a golf course.

I'll leave the Lasagne in the walk-in cooler, just in case you show up later. The smaller pan is vegetarian for those who prefer it and are concerned about "mad cow". Try the croissants, they are the real thing, light and flaky, melt in your mouth goodness (not the Pillsbury Crescent imitations).

Minnes, glad to hear you are feeling better, just remember, always face the sun and the shadows will fall behind.

Have to go now, it's time for the Dover Downs race.


----------



## minnes

Hi Lotus, thanks for the words
Dont lose too much at the races


----------



## arminarm

lotus,
I've had many a wonderful repast at the Buddha in G'town Perhaps we can send for some of that steamed snow crab for the Doc.
As for desert, unfortunately Jacques of the Patisserie St.Honoré here in TO will still not install a telephone. He says something about the "experience"! How French ....eh?


----------



## lotus

The House of Buddha, probably our best Chinese restaurant, not that we have that many. I'm sure they will prepare something to send to Dr.G.

BTW where is Jacques? I lived in To. for a few years, but don't remember that place. Of course I am going back a whole bunch of years!


----------



## jeac5

The fondue was to die for! So glad to have finally made it to brunch.


----------



## jeac5

Thank you, Dr.G. Yes, the flowers were pretty and the tulips you so generously provided were put to good use. I especially like the hybrids that you have grown. Such interesting colours!


----------



## arminarm

Patisserie St. Honoré is on the south side of Bloor St. West between Prince Edward Drive (2 or 3 blocks) and Islington Ave. 
Jacques "zeh know where I am" is not bashful about having no phone and the best "Freedom pastry" west of Montréal.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am glad everyone enjoyed brunch. Everything was great...........so I was told........by the time I finished serving everyone all morning and into the afternoon, it was time to clean up.............and there was nothing left!!!!!!!!!! Still, I just finished cleaning up all the dishes and I am pooped. Next week, might someone else cook, serve and/or clean up?? Merci.

It was a warm sunny day here in St.John's, but now the fog is rolling in all over the east end of the city (where I live). This means that there are icebergs not far off shore. There is a report of a 1.5km X 1.2km iceberg floating down the coast our way. Keep in mind that this represents only the top 10% of the iceberg. This one will be worth seeing, since it is like a floating island.


----------



## arminarm

Burp ......








In Japan a polite burp compliments the host.
A beautiful TO Sunday in the sun at the local Bistro '67 pahteeo and a remedial walk with much eyes-a-poppin eye candy







over to the new Carbon Mac for a look-see. Great renovation ... an asset to the 'hood. Handy for sure but I have my alliegences.


----------



## minnes

Good evening all
It wa great getting together, thanks for the hospitality DR, next Sunday we should have it catered and spare no expense.

Have a good week!


----------



## jeac5

Hi minnes, I second your idea. It's nice to engage in the acts of cooking, serving and cleaning up every once in a while, but catering sounds like a great idea. Or, if we want to enjoy ourselves cooking, let's at least have others clean up.


----------



## minnes

Jeac5, Still up eh?
I enjoy cooking at times, it is kind of fun to do something unusual now and then.
I stopped off for lunch on Saturday at this tiny Jamaican place in Hamilton, and got a great full meal for only $7.50!! You cant beat that with a stick .
This place has a yake out section in the back of a grocery store that imports Jamaican and Carribean foods, I'm usually the only white guy in there but that's ok, the food is and cheap and they alwasy have pleasant chatter.

What will you teach next fall in the USA?
How are you feeling about the trip?
I have a possibility of a temp job , that would pay well, but piutting all my stuff in starage and moving just on spec is kind of scary, the money or the job would have to be good for me to move , but it may happen sometime soon.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning! I'm the first one at the clubhouse, for a change. I'll put the coffe on and slice the bagels for you. Hope you all have a fine day.


----------



## lotus

Where is Dr. G. this morning? He usually has the coffee brewing by 6 when I check in. Hope he is not ill, maybe he is still cleaning up after the big party yesterday.

This is a beautiful day in Gtown. Good day to work in the garden, if you are lucky enough to have one.

Thanks Peter for putting the coffee on and getting things started.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, lotus, for wondering where I was this morning. And thanks too to my friend and partner, Peter, for getting the coffee brewed. I needed to take Max to the vet early this morning and was not able to make it to the Cafe Chez Marc in the Club House this morning. My vision has also not been the best, and I have to limit my online reading and writing, so since I am teaching a web course which takes priority, my ehMacLand postings have been limited.

A warm foggy day here in St.John's. Still, this is great growing weather for the garden flowers my wife and I grow each year.


----------



## minnes

Good afternoon all
Well, Im just about to go out to the bank, post office the local Mac store, and a couple of other places
Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello, Minnes. You are always the ever-cheerful one in the Club House. There are others who are usually in a good mood, and you are one of them.


----------



## minnes

Dr
I guess, I find it a waste of time and energy to put enrgy into all the negative stuff in my life.
I always seem to be able to cope somehow, and a little humor and positive thinking helps to improve the odds of good stuff happening in the future.
Sometimes a good laugh is all one needs to improve your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I strongly agree that laughter is a powerful medicine. Many in this community mock the Moster Thread, or the Shangri-la Club House as fluff. However, it adds a sense of balance to most of the other threads. Anger does not last for long in this particular thread, and no one is cutting in to another person here. Granted, the thread rambles, but that is it's primary purpose, and it has survived long past the Monster Thread, so this MUST say something about it's usefulness.


----------



## jeac5

Good evening all, just one post for me today. 

minnes, I will be teaching in an elementary school, but I don't know what grade yet. It is a K-5 school, though. I am excited and seriously have to start preparing in soooo many ways very soon. Thanks for asking. You seem to be in a great mood today. Glad that you were out and and about and enjoying yourself! What is the job that you are considering?

Dr. G., I hope all is fine with Max. Sorry to hear that you are having vision problems that will limit your time in the clubhouse. You will be missed if away, for sure. I agree with you. This thread does have value. I regularly check out all of the main sections and post in them from time to time as well. However, it is the clubhouse that in many ways is ehmacland for me. I miss it when away! 

Good night everyone.


----------



## minnes

Jeac5 , Dr, Peter, Lotus, macspectrum, macello and everyone else
The other possibility that I might have is I know people that work at a company that use Oracle Databases served from a IBM AS400 minicomputer.
While I have some experience and knowledge of working with Oracle on the AS400, it does scare me a little, IBM's OS400 is a command line and menu based OS that is very different from any other, and would require a lot of restudy to get back in the swing of it.
It would require a move and I dont know what kind of situation I would be in. They havent offered me anything, but have expressed interest in me.
Maybe I should take a journey up to the company and talk to them. I don't even know if the place is accessable by public transit, it is not in any kind of central location. It just scares me, knowing I am giving up my life here, meager as it is, for a job and living situation that I will hate and not be able to perform well at.
If only they used Oracle on Windows or MacOSX, I would be there in a second. Oracle is kind of a fun DBMS to use and can only be useful to learn more about. But I dread working with the AS400, I havent touched it in 3 years.
Anyway, I am going to start making up some web based database systems to show off to potential clients and run it as a web site served from my Powermac this Summer. Web based application with PHP and Mysql is something I found I really enjoy doing, so this might go somewhere soon. 

Well, that's all I have to say toight, except my closing riddle.

How does an elephant climb an oak tree?

[ June 02, 2003, 11:20 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## minnes

macello , your answer is very funny, but wrong
macspctrum , for the first time, you are also wrong, at least that wasnt the answer I was looking for.
Of course back in the 70s elephant jokes were a big deal. I dunno what the deal was
I'll leave it til morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. As always, fresh coffee and various teas are being served in the Cafe Chez Marc. I have a feeling that today shall be a busy morning, so I got up extra early to have the home made muffins warm and fresh for any and all who come by today.


----------



## Alesh

mmmm.... mmmmmuffins. Thanks Dr. G!


----------



## levarg

This huge thread sure reminds me of the missed show Seinfeld -- A show about nothing --
or should we say -- A thread about nothing --

Keep replying.


----------



## Dr.G.

Alesh, the first muffin of the day is the sweetest. All natural ingredients, no chemicals added for flavor or to help it stay fresh, and since there are never any left over, nothing is wasted. Enjoy your morning all, I am off to work..................which is a 13 minute walk from my front door on this fine sunny St.John's morning.


----------



## minnes

Good morning everyone
It's so nice to see some different pople here too join the insanity.
I do enjoy a good cranberry or black current muffin.

By the way, the answer to the elephant joke; How does an elephant climb a tree? He sits on an acorn and waits for spring. Aren't you sorry you indulgded me now.

[ June 03, 2003, 10:41 AM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

with his trunk


----------



## arminarm

Returning the oak to the vertical might be the larger problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, the Great Mizeppa and his Flying Fish had to cancel out at the last minute. Would you like an hour as the headliner at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club this evening????


----------



## minnes

Sure, I have some excellent Grape jokes, they are an overlooked subject of humour.
I have a couple of classic elephant jokes, too, then finish up with a killer shaggy dog tale.
How does that grab you?

(**the joke is the killer not the shaggy dog)


----------



## Dr.G.

You're ON!!!!!!!!!! How do you want to be announced? Do you juggle???? Are you allergic to cream pies????? Have you ever heard of Soupy Sales???????????????


----------



## minnes

Dr , I do enjoy a nice orange marange pie, feel free to send a fresh one my way. No-one has mentioned Soupy sales to me in 30 years. Just improvise an introduction, and I 'll make with the laugh, laugh!!


----------



## Peter Scharman

> * Have you ever heard of Soupy Sales???????????????
> *


Is that the company that goes door-to-door selling vacuum cleaners?? I told them how appreciative I was about fine machines, unlike others in the household. "For instance", I said, "Take my wife.........PLEASE!!" (Sorry Henny)
I trust everyone had a good day. Hopefully Lotus will show up, 'cause I tuned up her computer today and I try not to have "warranty" re-repairs. Her little beige G3 was just zippin' along when she left. Nice lady, that Lotus!
Dr G, it's good to have some other good comedy members so that we can get some time off, especially with the summer coming. Maybe we could become the "store owners" and just hire the talent while we rake in the cash.


----------



## lotus

Peter, thank you for your kinds words. Everything is working great and you have made an old lady very happy. You have a lovely home and we really should have our next ehMac party at your house.


----------



## minnes

Peter
You met Lotus today?
that's pretty cool, meeting people through the clubhouse. it really is a melenge of activity here.
Welp. I'm waiting for the intro....


----------



## Dr.G.

Friends are Life's little treasures. See you all tomorrow morning, bright and early, at the Cafe Chez Marc's Sunrise Special -- coffee/tea/muffins and a Special Surprise. See you then and there. Paix.


----------



## minnes

Wait Dr
I just got my act together
!!
Well, if you miss it tonight you can read the reviews in the morning over coffee.


----------



## minnes

Thank you very much. It's good to be here, actually with an act like mine, it's good to be anywhere.
What's purple and conquered the world?
Peter the Grape!
What's purple and weighs 2000 pounds?
Two one thousand pound grapes!!
Who is purple and walks through walls?
Casper the Friendly Grape?
Okay, rolling along, do you know what the diference is between an elephant and a grape? 
A grape is purple!! Oh, you are too kind ladies and gentlemen.
What could be worse than a giraffe with a sore throat?
An elephant with a stuffed nose!
How do you keep an elephant from charging?
Take away his credit card...ahem.. uh
I lost my dog last week, I would put an ad in the paper, but what's the use , he can't read..er ,, ah
This guy asked me why our dog turned around about 5 times before lying down, so I told him we made him our watchdog and he thinks he needs to wind himself up.
Well, Peter and the Dr are giving me the signal that Im through for tonght, so I just have to say that Peter is so cheap, when his physician said, "Follow my advice and you will become a new man!", to which Peter replied, "Great and send the bill to the old one!"!!!
Well, I'm a little late so g'nite folks!


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr G, I need to talk to you about minnes in private.


----------



## Alesh

minnes, boy.. those were the cheesiest jokes I ever heard! Nice going! That last one was funny though.

Speaking of funny stuff...

TechTV for some reason showed a commercial from a country whose name I can't remember. It involved a guy who went to the grocery store with his young son. The kid insisted on having his father buy him some candy. The father replied 'NO' then the kid proceeded to throw a tantrum, he started to run into displays and throw various items all over the floor etc. Then they show the father's face who has this expression like "oh great... here we go again...". Then a caption at the bottom says: Next time, use condoms.

Man, I had a good laugh at that one.

I told my mom about this one, she then claimed that that's how she feels about me every day. I love you mom!


----------



## Dr.G.

Today's Variety headline "MINNES MINES THE MINT!!!!!!" You were a smash hit. I even got you your own TV sitcom on the CBC, entitled "Moby Grape". It's about a retired whaler who goes off in search of the great purple whale and on the way gets into all sorts of mischief. He owns his own whale watching tour boat in Bay Bulls, NL, the center of the whale watching tour industry here in eastern Canada. Think of yourself as sort of an east coast Mr.Bean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with an assortment of fresh baked goods are now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc. 

It is another sunny morning here in St.John's, so dress accordingly.


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, it seems we are the only people up this early.. Please send some of your sunshine this way as it looks more like rain here.

Now that Minnes has finished his audition has he been hired to give you and Peter a break? Does he sing and dance?

Since Peter has my computer running better than ever, I think I will spend a good part of the day behind the keyboard. He truly was a god-send to me.

Coffee is delicious this morning, but what is that special surprise you promised?


----------



## arminarm

Good morning all, an unusually early up today. I'm off on a brisk and the good muffin hunt before the mid-week soaker hits.


----------



## lotus

Marcello, I hope you find your muffins. Yesterday I was in Kitchener and couldn't believe the changes that have taken place since I moved away two years ago.At least four coffee shops had closed (I wonder if it has anything to do with the "no smoking" policy). A couple of restaurants had changed hands and a few closed. Plus construction that made me take a round-a-bout way to get to my friends house.

All in all it was good to be back in Kitchener and the best part was that Peter did such a good job of sorting out all the problems I was having with my computer.

Have a good day!


----------



## minnes

Good Morning group!
Tis another dull day in the City of Steel.
I guess I have to spend the week working on new material til next week, provided Peter didnt feel too zinged. Some say my mouth is a deadly weapon.
Well, I 'll check in now and then.


----------



## Dr.G.

A "yaffle" (which is a Newfoundland term for "arm load of something") of sunshine free for the taking, compliments of St.John's. There is a monster iceberg headed out way, and it it flat and large enough to land a small plane on it's surface. I once saw an ice pan that was so large that a Sea King helicopter landed on it when it was out for a distress call and ran into trouble upon heading back to St.John's for emergency repairs.


----------



## Chealion

Thats a huge iceberg... And supposedly the one that sank the Titanic was a very small one...


----------



## arminarm

Muffin went down great.








Upset with constant startup disk failure in my OSX system prefs.  
Time for another walk .... cool heels .... chill jets ...etc...


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, the one that sank the Titanic was the size of an average two story house here in St.John's (keep in mind that only about 10% of an iceberg is above the waterline). This one is like a small floating island. The largest one that has been acurately recorded is the iceberg that came off of the Antartica shelf and is the size of PEI.


----------



## jeac5

G'day all! minnes, what a show! Imagine me clapping, if you can. That's some sense of humour you have there. I hope we will see more of you in the Comedy club over the summer months. I hope Peter's not too mad at you. 

Dr. G., I would love to see the iceberg. I have never seen one, except in pictures, but I imagine it is something to see. I just have to get to your part of the country soon. Maybe one of the next few summers, when hopefully I will have a bit of time.


----------



## Peter Scharman

minnes wrote:


> * Some say my mouth is a deadly weapon.*


It's a killer, all right!  Some of those jokes had me gasping for breath, literally.
Jeac, did you think I'd be angry?....why would you think that? There's not enough humour to go around, so, the more the merrier, I say. Besides, we have a different joke routine, so there's no conflict.
Dr G, as a professor, you'll like this comic quote from Johnny Rotten, "I may be a bit of a dirty old man, but I'm not a lecturer"








Lotus...glad to hear the computer is working up to snuff. Glad to be able to help. 
I'm in dirty clothes from working on the car and haven't had supper, so I'll say goodbye and see you all for coffee in the morning


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, my students call me Dr.G., so I don't really respond to the term "professor".

Jeac5, pictures mean NOTHING when it comes to icebergs. I never saw one until I came to St.John's back in July of 1977, and I am STILL like a kid whenever I hear that one is coming close to the entrance of St.John's harbor. They are like floating cathedrals.


----------



## minnes

I think Peter and the Dr are discussing my contract now.
I still dont like the clause that says after I perform , I have to mop the bathroom and do the dishes, i don't think they understand how far down I had to venture into the crypt of cornball gags to retrieve those decaying relics.
Maybe, we could get Icemakk to do some of his routine, he's a pro.


----------



## jeac5

minnes, I agree. I mean, mopping and doing the dishes?! Maybe one or the other, but both? That's pushing it.

Peter, I didn't really think you would be angry. Just kidding around.










Dr. G., I am sure you are right about the icebergs. Alas, pictures are all I have for now, unless you want a visitor showing up on your doorstep.









In a grade six class today, one of the kids asked if they could call me 'Ms. H' and you know, it had a nice ring to it. Better than my full name but still not too familiar. I can see how you would like Dr. G.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Peter, my students call me Dr.G., so I don't really respond to the term "professor".*


OK then, Dr G, as an _instructor_, you'll like this comic quote from Johnny Rotten, "I may be a bit of a dirty old man, but I'm not a lecturer"  
minnes wrote:


> *I still dont like the clause that says after I perform , I have to mop the bathroom and do the dishes, i don't think they understand how far down I had to venture into the crypt of cornball gags to retrieve those decaying relics.*


I gues we misunderstood you when you said, "I'm going on stage and I'm gonna clean up...and don't anybody try to stop me!" But thanks, the toilet sparkles now!
As for the cornball gags, indeed I do know how deep into the bag you went to get them








By the way, from here on, you may call me Mr.P


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, when I last taught grade 6 in Waycross, Georgia, my students called my Mr.Marc. Actually, I like the phrase "professor", but that usually refers to someone without a doctorate. An "instructor" is beneath a professor, and a "lecturer" is beneath an instructor. Too many titles at the university level.

Minnes, a 7 figure salary and no window cleaning or bathroom cleanups. Is it a deal????


----------



## minnes

7 figures, sounds good but the position of the decimal point is a factor, for the right price, i would clean the toilets with my best toothbrush.
I'll give you the benefit of thedoubt and just sign without reading the contract, that's how I bought my real estate in Florida.

To celebrate the agreement, let's all have a round of cranberry juice on the rocks.


----------



## Alesh

Cranberry juice? pffft... how about some vodka, straight up, please.

Ooh... lookie... 200 posts... just gimme the bottle.


----------



## minnes

Alesh
Are you learning programming at college or university?
I looked at your profiile, and I was just wondering what you were learning?


----------



## Alesh

At university. Probably not for long the way things are going  Yikes!

Where are you studying minnes?


----------



## minnes

Well, dont despair, I really struggled with learning programming, Im not at the top of my class. There are people that breeze through this stuff like they knew it all their life, while I struggle to learn basic concepts.
But still, their was some points where I really put in 110% of my energy and learned enough to feel confident. In my college they do try to explain some concepts, but some things just have to be learned through great sweat and pain. At first i was scared then at one point I just sat down and tried simple programs, then tried to solve one small problem at a time til a problem was solved. All our course involved creating a major program after learning some basics, I am kind of proud of a card game we made in Java, where I learned a little about object oriented thinking.
Java is a pretty good thing to learn, the language is similer to C++, but no pointers which is a good thing, 
I struggled with pointers in C and assembler for quite a while
Now I have my computer courses done, I just need 2 other courses to finish my diploma as a software engineering technologist.


----------



## minnes

Oh and Im at Mohwak College in Hamilton, just finishing a 3 and half year course, including co-ops

By the way, the last thing I learned was PHP and Mysql and I found it too be something that I really enjoy, so you may have to try several diffent areas of IT to find something you like

[ June 04, 2003, 10:31 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Alesh

It's not the programming, I have been into programming since I was a young lad, so it was nothing new to me when I came to University, or High school for that matter.

My program sounds a bit different. I am studying computer science at the University of Waterloo. The second term of my first year we were charged with the task of writing a compiler.... I failed that course the first time I took it... yikes! Lots of math in my program double Yikes! I used to love Calculus...  

I know Java, C/C++, Objective-C, I think there's more... Visual Basic (if it actually counts, I dunno) and of course assembly is always fun, in particular, recursive functions in assembly are quite fun. Not much in the whole web development stuff... not into that stuff much at the moment. Although by the end of this term I apparently will have to be









My interest lies in algorithms, specifically designing nifty algorithms that do funky things, well I guess you gotta analyse em too.. but that part just isn't as much fun


----------



## Alesh

BTW congrats minnes on almost being done your degree! I graduate in 2006... if I'm lucky!


----------



## minnes

I seem to remember doing something with recursive functions
I used to not think much of Visual Basic, but it keeps being developed into more and more useful areas, and it is heavily used as a front end for databases
You did objective C? Wow, or did you do that on your own.
I never touched a computer before 1997? All I knew before that was some meager word proccessing skills. I had never once even used Windows or Dos before I started my program, so I can't imagine anyone knowing less than me. so anyone should be able to get through.
I guess the part I enjoy the most is the systems analysis and breaking down of large tasks into functional chunks.


----------



## Alesh

Yeah, I did Objective-C on my own, but used it mostly on my work term where I had the cool title of:
Macintosh Applications Developer  

I always thought people that just jumped into computer science programs without knowing anything about it are crazy! I mean, you could end up completely hating it! I guess that's why almost everyone I knew in first year has transferred to arts or some such nonsense


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

alesh said:


> My interest lies in algorithms, specifically designing nifty algorithms that do funky things, well I guess you gotta analyse em too.. but that part just isn't as much fun


U of W has a decent theoretical computer science dept.

that was my computer science specialty at U of T

Computability and complexity
NP completeness
Cook's Theorem - i actually took a course taught my Prof. Cook - brightest guy i have ever met

i enjoyed the theory stream since it involved paper and pencil and not all that typing....

after;
1. proving that an algorithm exists
2. showing that a "quick" algorithm exists
3. devising said algorithm 
OR
showing that the problem cannot be solved or cannot be solved in a reasonable amount of computing time (like few years - take for example finding out if a number is prime or not - and i'm talking 100's of digits here) 

now talk about math and some fun - i still read those textbooks for enjoyment

complier i avoided since i didn't like typing that much

i was a math major as well as a CSC major so the theory stream fit better into my plans...

sink your teeth into the theoretical CSC stuff - it can really be fun and exciting stuff !!!


----------



## minnes

Believe me, not many people thoguth I would finish, sometimes even I thought I wouldn't make it.
If you have read most of this thread, then you know my story, I was the only visually impaired person in my program, and it proved to be a challenge, but most of the problem seems to be in other peoples attitude towards people with disabilities.


----------



## minnes

if I had any real brains, I would have been the seller of this item on ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2931457201


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Minnes, free coffee or tea for you this morning for helping to push this thread up to 60 pages. In fact, free coffee and tea for anyone who has ever posted in this thread.


----------



## minnes

Good morning Dr G
It's still dull here, but not raining at the moment
DO you know who Frank Frazetta Is? 
A few of my friends are getting togther to see a documentary in his life tonight. 
MY friend Alan Barbard is an illustrator who got a advance copy of this film and we will watch it tonight.
As a group we use to make a nostalgia/arts publication 
called Humidity Warp, I use to do most of the work on making it, until I passed it along, I did 5 issues, the new guy has only done one in 2 years, so, mayb it's time I made a coup to take it over again to get another issue out.

[ June 05, 2003, 02:33 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Another sunny St.John's day. After the winter we experienced this year (17+ feet of snow/513 cm), we deserve a few nice days such as today.

Minnes, I trust that your comedy career will be launced here, and that you won't forget us when you become rich and famous.


----------



## jeac5

Good evening, everyone. Dr. G., It doesn't seem like so long ago that you had your 2000th post and you have almost doubled that at this point. And you say that you have limited time to post these days?! Wow. Wonder what the 4000th post celebration will involve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good evening, jeac5. I am hoping to post on Aug.4th, 2003 (my second anniversary in ehMacLand) on a new Mac (17" AlPB). We shall see.

My wife goes to Chicago on July 4th to pick up doxie #3. Thus, with Rags amazing the vet and her prediction of "six months to live" (which was nearly two years ago), we shall have five dogs. Thus, I shall have even less time to post. I limit myself to a few each day. I am not out to set any records.


----------



## Alesh

Dr. G, you are getting a 17" PB? I am green with envy! I want one too!


----------



## Marilee

Hello ehMacians.

I was introduced to this site by jeac5, a co-worker. I have spent the first few hours just reading the posts. You know what? I think this is a wonderful place. I have two macs and iMac Graphite SE DVD and a Performa that I just can't part with. I am going to buy the new 17" iMac within the next couple of weeks and I am so excited.







At work I am surrounded by IBM Techs..... what a wonderful and refreshing hangout this is going to be, believe me!! I look forward to getting a chance to know the fine people who live here.


----------



## Alesh

Welcome Marilee, and enjoy your new mac!


----------



## minnes

Marilee 
hello and welcome to ehmac
In this thread we just chat about anything that is enlightening or entertaining or both.
feel free to chip in as often as you like.
It sounds like you have quite a crop of Macs, i just have one now, of course that's one more than Dr G at the moment.
Well I just got home from a night out, so now Im going to unwind a little, I will check in now and then.
Good night all!


----------



## arminarm

Welcome Marilee,
It's so nice that so many tend lovingly to their legacy Macs.
My maxed out 7300 is my archival Rock of Ages with 50 gigs of rugged scsi drives and ORB cartridges. 

So .... (yawn) .... as Brian Mulroney used to say, " Nytol "


----------



## Dr.G.

Wwlcome, Marilee. Jeac5 is a fine person to have as a friend. I was torn between the 17" AlPB and the iMac, but with the price reduction there is now enough money in my research grant for the PB and AppleCare.

Minnes, keep in mind that the "jabs" are intended for the audience, not for those who sign your checks.


----------



## minnes

Good Morning 
Sorry Dr G, I had no idea what I was thinking.
Whenever I see a closed 17 inch pb, I cant help but think that it should have compartments for mash ed potattoes, corn, and peach cobbler .
I saw the thing at my local Mac dealer and it's freakin huge,hardly a portable, but it is luggable, you may want a stand for it , to move around on or swivel a little
The 17 inch book is probably faste than the gig iMac too.
Anyway
have a good Friday everyone , see you later.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Marilee, welcome to ehMac and the Marilee, welcome to ehMac and the Clubhouse, where the "less serious" conversation is in order. There's something for everyone at ehmac
Good morning Dr G, jeac, minnes, lotus and anyone else who's here. I've got a very busy day ahead and am leaving for New York tomorrow morning. I'll be gone for about 5 days, so don't think I've fallen off a cliff when you don't hear from me. Before I go, I’d like to order a coffee and two bagels to be delivered Bv the doxie express tomorrow morning at 6:00 am EST 







See you when I return from my holiday!


----------



## Peter Scharman

Marilee, welcome to ehMac and the Marilee, welcome to ehMac and the Clubhouse, where the "less serious" conversation is in order. There's something for everyone at ehmac
Good morning Dr G, jeac, minnes, lotus and anyone else who's here. I've got a very busy day ahead and am leaving for New York tomorrow morning. I'll be gone for about 5 days, so don't think I've fallen off a cliff when you don't hear from me. Before I go, I’d like to order a coffee and two bagels to be delivered Bv the doxie express tomorrow morning at 6:00 am EST 







See you when I return from my holiday!


----------



## minnes

Hi peter
Good luck in NY, don't get mugged!
A friend of mine was mugged on a subway in Paris, he lost his cash, but wasnt really hurt


----------



## lotus

Welcome Marilee. You don't have to be crazy to enjoy the Shangri-la Clubhouse, but it helps!

While cleaning my junk drawer I found a yellowed newspaper clipping that had a prominent place on my fridge door when my kids were growing up.
1. If you open it, close it.
2. If you turn it on, turn it off.
3. If you unlock it, lock it.
4. If you break it, fix it.
5. If you can't fix it, call in someone who can.
6. If you borrow it, return it.
7. If you use it, take care of it.
8. If you make a mess, clean it up.
9. If you move it, put it back.
10. If it belongs to someone else and you want to 
use it, get permission.
11. If you don't know how to operate it, leave it 
alone.
12. If it doesn't concern you, don't mess with it. 

It worked for me!


----------



## lotus

Peter, have a great time in New York. You will be missed.

We will keep the home fires burning until you return.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, our suite at the Plaze is at your disposal. There are the Broadway tickets, Yankees and Mets tickets, and some "mad cash" awaiting for you in the room. The limo shall pick you up at the airport, as always, but please this time NO stopping at Little Mario's for pizza!!!!!

Give my regards to Broadway..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I know that the 17" AlPB is like a lunch tray, but I need the big screen, and I could utilize the portability of this computer over the iMac. I am amazed that there is (supposedly so) only a two or three week wait for this computer. I have to teach summer school this year, so I shall place my order on the first day of SS (June 30th) and then when it comes in late July/early August, I shall have time to enjoy it. My eye surgery is still up in the air, but it would be late July if it comes to pass. We shall see (no pun intended).


----------



## jeac5

Good early evening all, and welcome Marilee! How nice of everyone to welcome Marilee so warmly.







I warned her that the clubhouse in particular is not exactly based in reality, but is a great place to hang out and enjoy the company of friends. I hope she gets as much out of ehmac as I do.

I wish I was going to New York with Peter. I hope he has a great time. If you're still out there, Peter, have a good vacation!

How is everyone today?


----------



## minnes

Hell o everyone.
While Peter is gone, we can get one of the doxies to sit in Peter's chair at the clubhouse lounge to keep it warm.

Oh and Dr G, just to be safe dont stand in the cafeteria line with your new powerbook, or you might be scraping gravy off the keyboard.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, what exactly do you mean by the statement that "I warned her that the clubhouse in particular is not exactly based in reality"?????????????? I don't want to get into a philosophical debate on the nature of reality and existentialism, but what is real???









Minnes, I intend to utilize the AlPB for a desktop replacement, and I don't really like cafeteria food. Strange how my interests were rekindled in the Mac line of computers with the July, 2001 issue of Macworld that got me interested in the original iBook. From there it went to other types of Mac computers, until now, when my decision is firm.......helped along by the price reduction due to the positive exchange rate. It is amazing to think of all the changes that have taken place in this two year span. One can only speculate what the next two years shall be like. We shall see.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G.,I suppose everything is relative and perception counts for one whole hell of a lot, but the basic fact that I have not gained any weight after all of the food that I have eaten in the Clubhouse 'lo these many weeks, leads me to believe that reality may be in short supply.

Don't get me wrong, this is a good thing! I forgot to tell Marilee about the wonderful food and drink in which we partake. I think she'll be quite excited.


----------



## minnes

Hi jeac5
That's the great thing about virtual dining, no unpleasant side effects. So you might as well pull up a chair to the dessert cart, it's only bits and bytes.

By the way Dr, I have been to Chicago about 7 times, once almost every summer from 1989-1996.
It is just such a vast metropolis, triple the size of Toronto. The elevated trains connect from OHare, making it pretty easy to get anywhere. The first time I went, I arranged to meet a pen pal, Earl there on a subway platform. Those were fun trips.
Earl had about 20 dogs and cats living with him, there was fur everywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, just wait to see what I have planned for this Sunday's brunch. If you don't gain some weight after this meal, then there is something wrong with your metabolism. We shall see.

Minnes, I have never been to "the city with the broad shoulders". Actually, the breeder who raises the doxies lives outside of Chicago. She picks Deborah up at the airport and wisks here away from the city. Thus, not even my wife has actually been within downtown Chicago.


----------



## jeac5

Mmmm, Dr. You have certainly wet my appetite. Any hints as to the extravagant meal that you have planned for Sunday? Incidentally, I will be at a pre-departure orientation in Halifax on Sunday. Is there any chance of partaking of the bruch before 8am?

minnes, it's true what you said. Virtual eating is quite delightful and absolutely guilt free! I would recommend it to all. What will you bring this Sunday?


----------



## lotus

Minnes, Chicago is a great city to visit. My home town is about 100 miles south, but I lived in Chicago for about a year while my husband was working for Beckman Instruments.

There are so many interesting places to visit and the food is exceptional if you know where to go.

Did you go to Navy Pier, the Shedd Aquarium, the Field Museum, the Art Institute, Wrigley Field? I could go on and on.


----------



## minnes

Lotus
I have done quite a bit of wandering around in Chicago, but there wasnt as much time as I would have liked. I used to go to a convention there in the summer and maybe hang around with friends on an added day.
I was on my way down to Chicago in May 1997 to go to a collectors show, but was turned back at the border due to their not ltting over the border with my bag of items that I was going to trade off at the show to reduce costs, I was escorted out of the US and havent been back since Everything I had with me was legal and minor, but they had me on a technicality so that was it.
I really wish i could go back to look around some more, maybe someday.

Jeac5, are you leaving on Sunday?
When You leave, be sure to keep in touch with us.


----------



## jeac5

No minnes, I won't be leaving until early August, so I have some time yet. Sunday I am going to a pre-departure orientation in Halifax. It's just a one day thing setup by the VIF program, which is the organization that coordinates matching the teachers to schools etc. Check out the site if you like, www.vifprogram.com


----------



## jeac5

Oooh, and here's my new school: http://www.pps.k12.va.us/schools/jtes/frontpage.html
Looks like I will have grade 3 or 5. Can't wait!


----------



## minnes

I note the site for your school says made on a Mac.
So they must be good people
This is Portmouth, Virginia?
Is that a small city?
It's close to WashingtonBaltimore area isnt it.
So do you just put all your stuff into storage for a year?


----------



## jeac5

minnes, I happily noticed that, too and thanks for looking. Yes, it is Portsmouth, VA. It is a city of about 100,000 people. There is a short ferry ride across the river to Norfolk, a city of about 400,000. And, Virginia Beach is about 20 minutes away. I like the idea of being in a smaller city for day to day getting around etc, but it's nice to have the larger cities close by as well. I love cities, but don't want to deal with the hassles on an everyday basis. So, Washington, I believe is actually about 3 hrs away by car. Not so close.

I have been living with my parents since I finished school, so I don't have a lot to put in storage, such as furniture etc. What I do need to leave can stay there and hopefully I can mail some other things- books, clothes, kitchen things etc. I will need to buy or find somehow any big stuff when I get there.

While I am at it, here's one more link: http://www.portsmouth.va.us/docs/welcome.htm
The tourism link has some things to look at.
Anyway, that gives you a good idea about where I am going and thanks for asking. Don't worry, minnes, I will certainly keep in touch. 

Must go for this evening, though. Take care all.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, we shall serve when you are ready to eat. 

I recall going down to teach in Waycross, Georgia. I took a couple of suitcases and that was it. Life was simplier then..........certainly compared to now.


----------



## minnes

Dr G
In 1996, I didnt own a TV or a stereo or a vcr or an answering machine or a computer or a car(I wont ever have of those), I could go on and on.
I also had no debts none.
Now 7 years later i have lots of toys and thousands of dollars of debt, mostly from my school , but all this other stuff is just a burden
This week I am thinking about cutting my cable and stop watching TV , it is such a time waster., and my cable internet is always going down almost once a day for a little while.
So with summer coming maybe I will switch to sympatico and kiss my cable goodbye for at least 6 months to maybe a couple of years.


----------



## Marilee

Good Morning one and all. 
Thank you for a wonderful welcome. It is warm and sunny here on my little island, a great day I am forcasting. I shall drop in for a bagel, and a coffee. Mmmm coffee. It is a day of shopping, sprucing the house up and sneaking in a hour of reading on the deck. Out tonight to the pub to dance a jig. What do you like to do on a Saturday?


----------



## minnes

Good Morning Marilee
It sems to be dark again today, as most days have been for the last week.
I really need to get a haircut today, the excitement never stops.
I think i need help, I'm turning into a compulsive EBay addict. Although , I'm not as bad as some of my friends, I only spend some of the money I make on EBay , so I come out slightly ahead. Luckily, I have incredible mail delivery , my mailguy hands me my mail personally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Just finished shopping for tomorrow's brunch. Wait until you see what I have prepared for tomorrow morning/afternoon. Anyone allergic to strawberries, grapes, doxies, eggs, etc???


----------



## MacDoc

Dr. G - email me about the Brock project - private messages are way too awkward. Thanks,


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, I agree. I just wanted to let you know why I was asking about Brock.


----------



## jeac5

Good evening, everybody.

Uhhh, Dr. G., are doxies on the menu for brunch? That doesn't seem like you. Perhaps Jeannie, being somewhat bigger than the doxies (and therefore able to feed more) should stay away. Is it safe? Everything else sounds good, though. I will bring cheesecake!

minnes, let us know how the exciting haircut adventure turns out for you.

Marilee, dance a jig for me, will you?

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, NO, the doxies are not ON the menu. They shall be guiding people to their seats and bringing them the menu. Thus, if anyone is allergic to doxies, I shall arrange to bring them their menu myself. Cheesecake would be a great end to this meal, especially with my special blends of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, NO, the doxies are not ON the menu. They shall be guiding people to their seats and bringing them the menu. Thus, if anyone is allergic to doxies, I shall arrange to bring them their menu myself. Cheesecake would be a great end to this meal, especially with my special blends of coffee.


----------



## minnes

Good evening everyone
I ended up going to the Concession street fair(concsion is a strett that runs along the top of the niagara esarpment), I came home and then after supper another friend called and we went out for a drive around the city of Burlington. So here I am at home, still with a shaggy mane. When I go over to visit my parents on Sunday, my Mother will ask me why I didnt get a hairfcut, and explain to me how I can't expect to get ahead in life without a nice haircut.
So, now Im at home again trying to decide what to auction next this weekend. I have some items that are so bizzare, I can't figure out how to catagorise them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. An early brunch is now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc. Kindly follow one of the two doxies to your table and he/she shall provide you with one of our menus.


----------



## minnes

Good Morning evryone!
I hope I 'm not too late for a big stack of pancakes with maple syrup and warm peach topping, , then I'll have the Shangrri-La Ommlette. Then finish off with a big peice of black forest cake and a big bowl of fruit salad. Wow, look who is this Sunday's special guest orange juice squeezer--science fiction author and all around nice guy, Spider Robinson, all the way from the West coast (www.spiderrobinson.com). What a nice touch. 
The food smells good, I'm ready to chow down!

[ June 08, 2003, 05:02 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Just now finished doing the last of the dishes. If this keeps up each week, I shall be placing all of the plates on the floor and letting any and all dogs lick the plates clean...................for next week. 

I wonder how Peter is doing in NYC?????????


----------



## minnes

Dr
You did dishes and clean up for 10 hours?
Well, I guess about 30 of those dishes were mine.
I had to have thirds on everything.
Fair is fair though, I cleaned the bathrooms last wednesday.
Don't forget to save a peice of Black Forest cake for Peter in the fridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, yes, 10 hours, 13 minutes and 38 seconds..........a Cafe record!!!!!! Next week, either someone helps me..............................or the doxies have a treat licking the plates!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minnes

It looks like everyone did a dine and dash on you, no one seems to be around tonight.
Maybe it was a bad idea to have the slide show of my collection of rare cereal boxes.
I just made a reproduction for my friend Rick of a 1969 Super Sugar Crisp box with a Archie record on the back, it was colour copied, glued to cardboard, then cut and pasted into an exact reproduction. Rick was really happy when I presented it to him in exchange for all the rides he gives me, he is going to display on his bookshelf. This is the kind of thing he never thought he would see again.


----------



## jeac5

Well now, this is a first. I have never been the first one to the clubhouse in the morning. Wow! I shall put the kettle on for tea and start the coffee for anyone who ambles by this grey, windy morning. 

Dr. G., I apologize that I had to leave so early yesterday and you were again left with the clean up. What happened to the cleaner uppers? Didn't we hire anyone? I second minnes motion again to hire a crew for this job. Then, we can relax after eating too much.

Ooooh! There's cheesecake left over!


----------



## minnes

Hello, Jeac5, and Good Morning to everyone else!
I'm just checking in to say hello.


----------



## rhino

The sun has gone hiding behind the clouds today but I'm sidling out of the weeds this morning as I savour my first CuppaJoe at my desk. 

If you're alive on this wondeful day, just consider all the possibilities waiting for you in the hours ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry about missing my usual early morning post. I decided to go up to Signal Hill and see the sunrise on the massive ice berg that has split in two near the St.John's harbor. Think of a white Snickers bar 1.5km long by 1.2km wide splitting in two!!!!!! Talk about monster sugar cubes!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. I got up extra early to make sure that the coffee was freshly ground and ready for any and all this morning.

"Waiter! This coffee tastes like mud!!!"
"That strange", the waiter replied, "because it was ground this morning."


----------



## minnes

Good day everyone
So, will there be a monster reunion for the 1000th post celebration, next week or maybe before , depending on activity?


----------



## minnes

Here's a quiz that some of you may find challenging, others may find it easy.
What do the following cartoon characters, seen on TV and in Print, have in common???
Ogg the caveman
The Blue Gnu
Lovable Truly
Linus The Lion
Hillbilly Goat
Goggol the Alien
Buffalo Bee
Twinkles the Elephant

Guess away?
Winner gets the admiration of geeky people everywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

It would be nice to get to 1000 posts here in the Shangri-la thread. Then it would be on to 100 pages. As my grandfather would say,in his Russian Jewish accent, "You should live so long." Or, when I wondered out loud if I wished for something, would it happen (e.g., the Giants winning the World Series)? To this he would exclaim, "From your lips to God's ear". Both are classis Yiddish sayings.


----------



## minnes

Dr, a 100 posts is very near, a 100 pages is another 3 months away.
Nobody is guessing the quiz, either no-one cares or it's too hard.
Am I expected to come up with new material for Wednesday night? I used up all my A material last week, now I have to dig out my lamer gags. But such is show biz.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Minnes, but I can't place a specific topic or theme to those names.


----------



## jeac5

Hi minnes, Dr. G., I can't come up with a common theme either for your quiz. Maybe you can give us a hint?


----------



## minnes

Wow, i cant beleive I stumped you folks
They are all animated mascots seen on both TV and Products mostly from the 1960s
The kind of product is what they have in common.

Does Marky Maypo mean anything?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, Markie Maypo, the maple-flavored oatmeal, was one of my favorite foods.........along with being my nickname (my first name is Marc). I even recall that Manfred was the name of Markie's dog.


----------



## Urban_Legend

Good evening everyone,

I am now a Full Citizen, not sure what that means, as I don't remember being half of a citizen  j/k

Anyone up for a glass of red wine?


----------



## minnes

Hello UL
welcome to the club, the wine is in the cellar, ring for Montigue, our wine server, or grab a flashlight and fetch it yourself.


----------



## minnes

Here are the brands of cereal those guiys were on
Ogg the caveman was on Cocoe Crispies
The Blue Gnu was on Kombos
Lovable Truly was on Alpha Bits
Linus The Lion was a Mascot for Crispy Critters and had his own TV cartoon
Hillbilly Goat was on Sugar Stars
Goggol the Alien was pushing Sugar Jets in the 50s and 60s
Buffalo Bee pushed Rice Honeys
Twinkles the Elephant was on his Twinkles cereal from general Mills
Marky Maypo was from Maypo of course


----------



## minnes

Dr, I have looked up data on old cartoons, i thought Tom Terrific had a dog called Mighty Manfred. I have heard the theme song but never seen the show.
My friend says he changed into whatever he draws???


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, you are correct. Could this mean that old age is setting in an robbing me of my memories from my youth????????/    

Hopefully, I shall remember my nickname when I am old and gray. Hopefully, too, I shall have a Mac by then. Actually, the order is being finalized, so I shall most likely have a 17" AlPB by Bastille Day. We shall see.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

dr. g.,
after all this fuss you have made about this, still alleged, mac, you know we will need proof in the form of a picture with you using said mac, don't you?


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, I am not sure how I can post a picture on the forum. This is what is being ordered :

1 M8793LL/A PowerBook G4 17" TFT/1GHz/256K L2/1MB
L3/512MB/60GB/SuperDrive/Enet/56K/AP/BT
$4670.13

1 KTA-PBG4333/512 512 MB SODIMM FOR 17" POWERBOOK $213.86

1 3935474 EPSON PERFECTION 3200 PHOTO SCANNER $632.50

I would think that my word would be good enough at this point.


----------



## minnes

Dr 
Words are fine
But video is more fun
Can we send out a crew to capture the moment of unboxing in an iMovie for all to enjoy?
Do you have enough extra towels for 200 well wishers?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, my house is small (too many dogs roaming around this place!), but Peter's mansion is huge. Maybe I could ask him to loan us his place for this gala event? It is not like the first unwrapping of an iMac, so I am told, but it will be my first order of an Apple product since 1986. (Cue the song to "Welcome back, Kotter" now, and insert Dr.G. for Kotter.)


----------



## minnes

Dr
was there any proprietary software you used on your Windows machine that you need to replace on the Powerbook?
What do you use for your courses?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, my six web courses use WebCT for the discussion forums. I simply log on to the MUN server dedicated for this service, and I teach from anywhere in the world. It is quite convenient not having to walk/drive to work in the winter, or to be able to log on early in the morning and late at night, as a way of spreading out my workload.

I have been advised to wait until the 24th to place my order, just incase Steve Jobs pulls a rabbit out of the hat at the developer's conference. All of this talk about a 970 chip is destined for the PowerMacs. I am also impressed with the educator's price and tax break (only GST + 3.4%, rather than GST + 8%). I save the price of the scanner and extra RAM by buying thru MUN.


----------



## Dr.G.

U_L, it does seem like a rather different phrase. Still, better to be a "full citizen" of ehMacLand than one of the "crazies", who are sworn to protect the mayor with our "fame, our fortunes and our sacred honor".


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight all. Sleep well and dream about peace, puppies, powerbooks.................and there shall be fresh coffee in the morning. Paix.


----------



## minnes

Good night
It was so quiet this week,only the doxies and llammas showed up for comedy hour. 
Maybe next time, I found some killer leftover gags while rummaging in the dumpster outside Rick Merser's house on my last vacation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, you are regular at the Comedy Club regardless of the turnout. Actually, we were over in the softball field since the night was so warm and the skies clear with the light of the moon. Time just slipped away, and before long, we realized about your act..................but by then it was too late.  Sorry.


----------



## jeac5

minnes, just name the time and I promise to be there next time. Really, I do!

Good morning, Dr. G., Great coffee this AM. I think I'll have another cup!


----------



## minnes

Good morning all
Well almost afternoon now
I just got a fistfull of good mail, a couple of little items I won on EBay, a guy who won one of my auctions sent some US cash, oops and one nasty charge card bill, oh well, Im still in much better shape now than a week ago.
in so many ways.
Well, my sister is having over to their house in the country tonight, I don't drive, so I have to meet her at her work to get there.
We keep having rain here most of the time, I guess we are due to get a change soon.
Peter? are you back yet? We haven't heard from you in a while.
I will be checking in now and then, have a good day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a post card from Peter. Seems as if he bought the Brooklyn Bridge, and is moving it to Kitchener. There are going to be some angry New Yorkers when they discover this landmark missing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, I trust that you shall remain in touch with us all when you move to Virginia? As the children in the south sang to me on the last day of my teaching in Waycross, Georgia -- "Remember Grant, Remember Lee. The heck with them, remember me".


----------



## jeac5

Hi Dr. G. I absolutely plan to keep in touch when I move. I expect to be very busy, especially up to Christmas, but will visit as often as I can. I could be without a connection for the first couple of weeks, but I will be back. I may even seek your expert advice a time or two.  (hehe) 
I don't leave until the 8th or 9th of August. I have to be in NC by the 10th and I have recently decided to drive. This makes be a bit nervous, but is the easiest in the end since I can move most of my things and having a car will be taken care of. We'll see. 

minnes, enjoy your time in the country this weekend1


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, the southern US in the summertime is most interesting if you have never experienced real heat and humidity...........I am not talking about the sort one gets in TO, but REAL heat and humidity. Luckily, you shall not be in the "deep south" (check out where Waycross, Georgia is located to understand the difference), and you are near the ocean. Good luck, and you might want to check out my literacy PD website at http://www.mun.ca/educ/vital/index.html Paix.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., your comments about the Southern heat scare me somewhat as the heat and humidity in TO are often too much for me! I am not a big fan, to be honest. I know, what am I thinking? However, I will hold on to your comments that at least I will not be in the deep South and yes, will be near the water. I can only hope that considering both my car and apartment will be air-conditioned, it will be liveable under these conditions. After all, when it is hot here, one often has to deal with it without air-conditioning, except in public places. We'll see.

I will check out where Waycross is and also, your link. Thanks!
Night all!


----------



## minnes

Good morning or good evening
I 'm not sure which, I was a bad boy, I couldn't sleep so I stayed up all night and imported all my old MP3s into my powermac, so now I wont go looking for any song again, it's all in iTunes, about 1300 songs, about 4 days of music and comedy bits.

jeac5, my friend Terry lived near a swamp in Georgia for 4 years and found the heat to be unlike anything he ever felt before, it would be normal for him to see the steam rising from the surrounding area. Sounds like you should be better off than that and you wont be putting in full summers there anyway. 

Well, I hope some folks drop by and say hello this weekend, I ll check by later after lie down for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I hope that you have the coffee ready this morning. Tomorrow, I shall let the non-fathers out there in the Club House make brunch.

Jeac5, being as close to the ocean as you are, you won't get too much heat and humidity. However, when you body goes into "shock" is when November rolls around, and it is still warm. As well, by Easter, everything is in bloom and it starts getting warm once again. Good luck.


----------



## minnes

Good Afternoon everyone
Do you want the flu or a cold?
get the germs here for just $10

http://www.giantmicrobes.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, Newfoundland and Labrador is currently SARS, MadCow and West Nile free. We had our share of colds and flu over the winter, so it has been requested that we not import any such things. I have obtained a special permit to import a new doxie pup, in that there have been bans on Pit Bulls, Rotweillers and Dachshunds since last week. I was able to convince the Minister of Public Health, Safety, Welfare and Public Comforts, that I would be willing to lease my attack doxies to bring down any stray Pit Bulls that are now roaming the streets of St.John's. When I showed him a video of what my two doxies did to a delivery truck that ran over their chew toy out in the road, he signed them up and gave me a permit to breed them within the city limits.


----------



## jeac5

Well, you've both made me feel a bit better about the heat... Just bought an air conditioned car to serve me well in the heat for the next three years. It's not new, but a big improvement over my 14 year old VW Golf. It's a 6 year old VW Golf! I'm moving up in the world.

minnes, the microbes are really cute! Still, tempting fate a bit, don't you think?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I taught in Waycross, Georgia for two years. Actually, I taught outside of Waycross, on the fringe of the Okeefenokee Swamp. Talk about hot and humid, on the day I went for my interview, on December 11th, it was 81F with 75% humidity.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., Ughhh... I like four seasons and would feel cheated without some form of fall and winter, even if mild. Luckily, I am not going that far south. I don't think I would make it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, fall comes to Virginia, especially in the interior of the state, and winter (in the form of snow, sleet, ice storms) come every so often, but not for an extended period of time. I even saw snow in Waycross, Georgia (1/2 inch) and it was the first snowfall in 12 years. I saw 4 1/2 inches in Athens, Georgia, where I was going to the University of Georgia for my Ph.D. Thus, in 5 years in Georgia, I saw all of 5 inches of snow. Imagine the shock my first winter in St.John's when we saw 13 feet of snow from Dec.1977 to April, 1978. The past three winters have seen 21, 13 and 17 feet of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

NOTE: The Cafe Chez Marc will be closed in honor of Father's Day. I shall try to sleep in tomorrow morning, if the doxies are willing, and thus, I shall not be there to serve coffee and brunch. The keys are under the mat if anyone feels inspired to cook for the multitudes that usually show up. Please, however, do NOT leave dirty dishes in the sink. Merci.

Paix, and a peaceful goodnight to all. As the old saying goes, "Sleep tight, and don't let the doxies bite."


----------



## minnes

Jeac5, I thought you were just going for the year, now you say three years? 
Dr, dont be too late checking in...
Wow , do you realize the club is now 9 away from the big 1000 !!!
who will take the honor?
Maybe we could celebrate the 1000th post over blueberry pancakes swimming in Maple syrup.
Here's to the most monstrous of all threads!
We should have an open house here, and welcome all past , present and future posters to be saluted for btheir contribution..
See ya in a few hours.


----------



## lotus

Good morning all and a happy Father's day. Coffee is ready for anyone dropping by this A.M.


----------



## lotus

Don't forget to lock the door on your way out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, thank you for the coffee and the Father's Day greetings. It is nice to be remembered and appreciated. Now, if I could just get my 16 1/2 year-old son to agree with this premise, I think I might be on to something. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, I should forewarn you that after about 6 months in the south, you might develop allergies to certain plants. This is actually quite common when northerners go through the first spring when everything starts blooming in March.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a post card from Peter in NYC. He wishes us well and says that he is enjoying his stay there in the land of my birth and the city I grew up in those many years ago. He bought a townhouse in Grammacy Park for $38.7 million US. I guess the Canadian dollar is actually gaining strength against the US dollar!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Since we are so close to 1000 posts in this thread, and I am up..............................


----------



## Dr.G.

I know that this is a shameful exploitation of my posting privilages, but I stand before you an honorable man................ one who is......................


----------



## Dr.G.

..........ready to climb the Mt. Everest of threads. I stand here before you all, in the sight of whomever is watching, and I say with a clear conscience and malice towards no one that ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

...................that I give you what might be ehMacLand's first 1000 post thread. Kudos to us all.

Can anyone say 2000 posts?????????????????


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, it is only fitting that you should be the one to post number 1000. I am looking forward to the next 1000. Congratulations!

Don't worry about your son . remember the boy who was 16 and thought he was so smart and when he became 21 he said he was amazed that his father had learned so much in 5 years.

Now that my children are all over 40 we remain closer than ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, I trust that you are correct. We shall see. I shall be 55 in October, and I find it difficult to recall what 16 was like back in the 60's. Such is Life.

Well, we are well on our way to 2000 posts in this thread...............only 998 to go!!! Actually, I think we shall see 100 pages first before 2000 posts. It has been "a hell of a ride".....and we are all not done yet. Paix.


----------



## jeac5

Happy Father's Day everyone! 

Dr. G., thanks for the warning about allergies. I hadn't heard that before. I haven't ever had an allergy and don't care to start now, so we'll see.

minnes, the maximum I can stay is three years. Years two and three can happen if I want to stay and of course, if they will have me. However, most teachers sign on for the second and third years. So, thinking positively, I consider it very possible that I may do the same.

I will continue to post from far, far away in the U.S. Never fear!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, I never had any allergies, and then after 6 months in Waycross, Georgia, I was allergic to all sorts of grasses, trees, flowers, and even DOGS!!!!    

I had owned four dogs prior to going to Georgia, and have owned five since then, with one more on the way.............so I think that diagnosis was incorrect. Still, many of the allergies ended after five years of suffering when I came to St.John's. Thank God I am not allergic to snow!!!!!!!!!







I estimate that in all of my winters here in St.John's, I have seen an accumulation of over 100 meters of snow............that's METERS not centimeters!!!!


----------



## jeac5

Good Lord, Dr. G., allergic to dogs! I can't imagine that happening. We shall see what will happen, I suppose. Maybe it will not be as bad as your experience since I will not be so far south. I can hope. I don't know if there has ever been a documented case of snow allergy. That would be a rough one for those living in many parts of Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

I asked my wife the other day "What would we do if I was actually allergic to dogs?" To this she replied, "It's been nice knowing you!"


----------



## minnes

Dr, it's either you or dogs eh?
hmm, well, some pets are having are treated better than lots of people in this world, so it isnt neccessarily a bad thing.
My sister's family just got a 2 month old yellow Lab puppy today, so the kids are pretty excited about that
We had a big barbecue at my Brother's house that was excellent. OK, see you all later
It's really been a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

If there is such a thing as reincarnation, I want to come back as a doxie in a house similar to mine. The dogs are treated better than yours truly, and the doxies are spoiled. Still, don't tell them, but I do love them all.


----------



## Automatic Dr. G.

<pre>
Remember Grant, remember the exclusive distribution rights to Tackle
here, and, huddled thus, I shall contain all a peaceful sleep: in
Newfoundland and a city limits. You my two doxies are spoiled. 

We had our share the movie to breed, and relevant matters that old
saying that the Monster Thread and, relevant matters that just like
it might go, free to conspire here, in the bootlegged videos of the
Shangri la clubhouse; the city limits. Yet, in Tibet are treated
going to sleep in chew toy out in the Cafe Chez Marc will be there
are here, in ehmacland; about the south sang to me help each other
and the people in the Cafe Chez Marc will be closed in the fact
that I find it rise in this clubhouse The multitudes that you
all. 

They just now, it to get the average Newfoundlander and thus, I
find it fed people Cafe Chez Marc tour there, are under bite. 
At one term in all, Paix. 

If there are under the multitudes that many of freshly brewed
coffee and brunch. Still don't Let the movie to convince the
south exclusion of Tibetian peace and the book or greet you
with the Shangri la clubhouse the Phoenix before it is such is
currently SARS, MadCow and I showed him a peaceful goodnight to
serve coffee. Just like it is Life. Speaking of by and
huddled masses. Each other and Screech Beer for the dogs are
willing, to conspire here and I shall sign off! 

Yet, in Tibet are here in a doxie in Newfoundland and for the
sink! As Screech beer is illegal only peace and gave me a
valuable purpose for tonight's the wish I want to both the
ashes of the Minister of the Monster Thread, and West Nile free
to get the tears and thus, I was a cup of ehmacland. 
</pre>


----------



## lotus

???


----------



## Peter Scharman

Methinks the neighbour new himself called Automatic Dr G hath gotten his gears rotating in dissilusional discord. The neutral of the shift doth clash with the forward and reverse as to cause the troubled sense of reason; and the doxies shall rule over him. Wouldst thou buy a used chariot from this man? Let he be cast off to the baron lands to hear the word of the sages and learn the "English as the second language " CI, so that he may return to the flock and be understood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Peter. How was the Big Apple? I trust that you brought back souveniers for us all (I appreciated the Roger Clemens' strikeout #4000 and win #300 ball..........).

I haven't a clue what that "automatic Dr.G." posting is all about. I trust that no one thinks I had anything to do with this? Personally, I had enough trouble getting the Mark Twain icon to replace my old icon. 

Mr. Mayor, what is taking place here ?????


----------



## Dr.G.

I just sent off an email to ehMax requesting an explanation of this mysterious posting. They appear to be a gathering of my past posts. Personally, I am not pleased or amused.


----------



## Chealion

Well, you can be seen as an idol, it seems someone made a new user and has been having fun piecing together posts. With 3444 posts as of date, I think its a rib that you have so many posts or something to do with that. Don't worry Dr. G the imposter will be caught and they will learn crime does not pay. 

On a lighter note, how is the weather out on our country's extreme East Coast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, I guess that it is difficult to remain "undercover" on the net, especially in a moderator-monitored forum. I hope ehMax will rectify this situation. We shall see.

My father-in-law called this afternoon (he lives in Calgary) and wanted to know the same thing re the weather. It is cool and foggy today, with the winds off of the northeast ocean waters. Still, this wind brings in the icebergs and the humpback whales, so it can prove to be interesting. Things warm up in a day or so, with some temps in the high teens/low 20s on the way. Things are growing earlier here than normal, in that we did not have any April/May snow, as you folks did a couple of months ago. Still, the farmers needed the moisture so that too can be a blessing.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Get 'em when they're pups, Apple Camp
by ron carlson, Insanely Great Mac
June 16th 2003

Apple has begun a new retail promotion, Apple
Camp, which promises "free" technology
classes for children of families that purchase a
new Mac. Here's their spin for the program:

"Getting a Mac for your children is a great
start. But don?t stop there. Sign them up for
Apple Camp this summer. Conducted at your
local Apple Store, these fun, hands-on
workshops enhance the learning, study, and
research skills of students in grades 1 through
9."

I am waiting for the free classes AND a doxie with the purchase of every new Mac. Still, from an educator's point of view, it is a good idea.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Welcome back, Peter. How was the Big Apple? *


Thanks! The big Apple was great!....biggest computer you've ever seen. And since it was a dual processor model with the noisy fans, boy, was it loud!
I walked for many hours each day and got to see or visit most of the noteworthy spots. While walking down 5th Avenue near Saks, I was stopped for a light and a couple with 3 daschunds came up beside me. I said,"These certainly are short long dogs...isn't that a 'doxiemoron'?" The wife perked up and pointed to her husband andsaid, "If not, he certainly is!" At that point I immediately thought of you, of course.
Unfortunately, after buying that big New York estate as a guest house, I was out of pocket cash and didn't get to buy any souvenirs for you all. Please forgive me. I'll buy the round of morning coffee and bagels tomorrow as a token of my aplogies.
Speaking of oxymorons, this is a list of some of my favorites:
AIR FIELD
ALONE TOGETHER
AWFULLY GOOD
BAKED ALASKA
BRIEF LEGAL DESCRIPTION
CAMPING RESORT
CIVIL WAR
CLEARLY MISUNDERSTOOD
COLD AS HELL
DRY WINE
FOUND MISSING
FRONT END
GIANT SHRIMP
GOOD GRIEF
GUEST HOST
LEISURE SUIT
LIVE RECORDING
MICROSOFT WORKS
NEGATIVE GAIN
NUMB FEELING
ONLY OPTION
PERFECT IDIOT
PLASTIC WOOD
PRETTY UGLY
RAP MUSIC
SANITARY SEWER
TRUE LIES
WORK PARTY


----------



## Automatic Dr. G.

<pre>
Personally, I haven't a clue what that no one thinks I haven't a
am not pleased or amused. I haven't a moderator monitored
forum. 

Mayor, what that no one thinks I haven't a moderator monitored
forum. It is that automatic posting. 

RIP Monster Thread of inner peace and for their open debates in
the last Day of colds and as a video of my teaching in a new
friend and use it fed people in Tibet are spoiled. Seems as a
special permit to make this landmark missing. I was a new
doxie in the exclusive distribution rights to me a Thread, take
it's place. Quite the exclusive distribution rights to all, a
new doxie in the government, we shall sign off. We were of
peace and huddled masses. Would be closed in fine form. 
</pre>


----------



## minnes

This is pretty weird
I thought it was the DR G pulling a weird prank on us, but he seems to be the victim of pointless strangeness
Well, It isnt me, Im sure ehMax will just remove his profile


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G. typed:


> ...(he lives in *Calgary)* and wanted to know the same thing re the weather. It is cool and foggy today, with the *winds off of the northeast ocean waters. *


Ocean winds blowing into Calgary?


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, the "." separates the two thoughts. No, northeast winds off the coast of St.John's, not Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I would not have thought it was you, but I agree that it is a "pointless" prank. I have emailed ehMax to ask for his help in putting an end to this waste of server space.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, a "doxiemoron"!!!! You have created your own word. Sadly, the Oxford dictionary has just updated it's list of new words.......all 6000 of them.............6001 when they read this post.

Glad you liked NYC. The Big Apple is a thousand smiles wide for good folks like yourself.


----------



## Automatic Dr. G.

<pre> They read this waste of them. 


I hope ehmax to remain undercover on the winds off an
end to remain undercover on the coast of the net,
especially in Calgary. I am not have emailed ehmax to
be a doxiemoron you, have emailed ehmax will rectify
this wind brings in a pointless prank; moderator
monitored forum. Things warm up in a gathering of
server space. Sadly, the icebergs and foggy the
separates the Big Apple is cool and the net, especially
in a day or so it is a pointless prank; am not have
thought it was You but I have thought it is difficult
to do with this situation: icebergs and wanted to this
waste of server space. 


Still, this waste of this afternoon he lives in putting an end
to be a doxiemoron you but I haven't a pointless prank: win
ball: ocean waters! How was is a pointless prank. They read
this situation. </pre>


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that I shall have to stay away from this thread until ehMax can clear up this "prank". I don't want to ruin things for the rest of you. If you feel as I do, you might email ehMax and ask him to stop this automated posting and let us get back to a "normal" existence in the Club House.

Goodnight, all. Paix.


----------



## ehMax

O.k. Dr. G... I've disabled Auto Dr. G the ability to post. I was actually getting a bit of a chuckle from the posts. (No, twas not I generating them) What the heck is this guy saying?







Now that I've disabled the user, will the perpetrator reveal himself?


----------



## Peter Scharman

I found the Automatic Dr G postings somewhat amusing while they lasted. Goodbye, whoever you are. It wasn't me.....since being exorcised of the macnutt alter ego, I've stayed clean! Could this have been it's spirit??


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, ehMax. It appeared to be an automated syntax generator, which somehow took bits and pieces of things that I wrote and tried to fit it together. There was no real syntactic or semantic structure to this text, so it was just a waste of server space. I appreciate you assistance on this matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I now appreciate the frustration that Macnutt felt when your alter-ego took on his identity. Still, we all knew it was you. Anyway, I am back, but it is still late here in St.John's, so I shall once again bid you all a fond farewell .....................until tomorrow morning, when that shall be fresh coffee for all waiting for any and all who wander in to the Cafe Chez Marc. Paix.


----------



## jfpoole

Automatic Dr.G. was my creation.

I wrote a script that determines how often one word follows another in a given text file, then generates a random text file based on those frequencies. In theory, the random text would be gramatically-correct nonsense. In practice, it's almost gramatically-correct nonsense.

The quality of the output seems to depend on the size and diversity of the input text. A large amount of text on the same subject (e.g., doxies) works best, while a small amount of text on a varied number of subjects doesn't work well at all (the output text is almost the input text).

For example, Automatic Dr.G. produces the following input after harvesting just a handful of posts:

<pre> Hopefully, it is made in an catch a peaceful sleep in and I have a
post card from to convince the last day: of intelligence just
received a special permit to philosophize with the world, even the
multitudes doxies to lease my two Doxies and worries were lost,
albeit momentarily: convince the south sang to both Iceberg Beer
and West Nile free. Yet (in fine ehmacland). </pre>

while autospectrum tends to produce uninteresting output, even after harvesting a number of different posts:

<pre> Debates with an insult also an insult to use your universe posterboy,
but it a while, so we are using the kettle black, ain't it does (not in
your universe posterboy but it does not mine insulting type posts since it)? </pre>

Then there's autopoole, which is indistinguishable from yours truly! Draw your own conclusions.
<pre> Apple wouldn't be polarized vertically; by the GDP encoding,
of quoting trillion as the state makes up use that if it
right wing, then invest into account would have to one of
quoting trillion as a number of their other countries. 
Alice then the unfunded middle attack by determining the
message to in the shortfall. A appears to the results of
physical properties of course, what makes use that any, of
increase in a account would be aware of the debt I'd
imagine the US. When determining their national debt
right wing, then the increase in making it right? </pre>

Of course, after all of this I'm left wondering: if Automatic Dr.G's three posts were a waste of server space, what does that make the Clubhouse thread?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Club House is where people may OPENLY express their thoughts, ideas and feelings. At least you had the courage to admit you wrote the program, so let's move on with our lives.

Coffee anyone???


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

more like "alka-seltzer" anyone?


----------



## ehMax

Oh Oh... jfpoole, do me! Do me! Do Automatic ehMax!  (Hey, that might work for Mayor's Mac Memoirs)


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Oh Oh... jfpoole, do me! Do me!*


Let's keep it clean here, Mr Mayor....there may be younger members reading this 







(Don't follow Mel)

jfpoole, that was interesting as is the reaction that occurs when one's name/identity is infringed upon., albeit in jest. But, "all's well that ends well", or as the doxies say when summarizing things, "Well, the long and short of it is....."


----------



## lotus

jpoole, I'm glad you cleared Dr.G's name. Was concerned we were dealing with Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hide.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Peter S. mused:


> or as the doxies say when summarizing things, "Well, the long and short of it is....."


With doxies wouldn't that be "Well, the *short and short* of it is...."


----------



## Peter Scharman

> With doxies wouldn't that be "Well, the short and short of it is...."


Well, no, 'cause you see....doxies are _long_ on the body and _short_ on the legs. Ergo, "long and short". But I know what you meant.
Dr G, I have another movie title to work on......about the silly antics of two vertically challenged dogs (doxies). We'll call it "Short and Shorter"


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

well, i wouldn't exactly agree that doxies are *long* in the body

they are long in the body *relative* to their height.


----------



## minnes

Jfpoole, that was a really bizzarre experiment , interesting though,


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, for those of you fixating upon the length/height ratio of doxies -- 3 to 1. Glad that I could be of service. 

Peter, great title for a new movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

PosterBoy, I would have no problem with an automatic Dr.G. NOW, especially since I know who is doing it and why he is doing it in this thread. I received five emails from various people in the forum, some of whom I never heard of before, telling me that I should stop this nonsense. Thus, certain people thought it was me doing this posting. 

If jfp wants to do this now, I have no problems with this interesting, albeit semantically inaccurate, undertaking. Just let him claim responsibility, and so long as people know that it is his creation, and not mine, it might prove to be an interesting, linguistically speaking, experience.

If ehMax does not want me to post on this forum, it is within his power to disable my posting abilities. If people dislike some of my postings, they are free to email him and request that these postings be taken off the forum. He has done this in the past, so it would not be out of the ordinary.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *If ehMax does not want me to post on this forum, it is within his power to disable my posting abilities. If people dislike some of my postings, they are free to email him and request that these postings be taken off the forum.*


I don't think there was any suggestion of that kind of action against you....everybody here loves you for your varied posts. I think you're a bit sensitive with the stress of exams. Take a break and have a cofffe with us....no, on second thoufgt, have a milk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, no stress.........just eyestrain. I wasn't suggesting that ehMax was about to take me off of the forum. I think we should just let this issue die and RIP. I even wished jfpoole "good luck", in another thread, on his WWDC presentation next week just to show that there are no hard feelings. I think he needs the warm milk to calm down prior to this demo presentation. 

No, I need coffee to keep grading for the next week or so. By then, my order will be placed and I shall be able to stand amongst you all as a current owner of a Mac.


----------



## PosterBoy

With due respect Dr. G, I think you were taking Automatic Dr. G a little (or a lot) too seriously. Most of us (everyone who has said anything except for you) just thought it was amusing. 

If you look at it objectively, you are the most prolific poster here at ehMac and you often talk in flowery language about nothing in particular and so that makes you the best, if not the perfect poster to run the script on.

So relax a little eh? isn't that what your little clubhouse here is all about anyway?

--PB


----------



## minnes

Good early morning folks
I wont be up long, Im going back to bed
I just woke up from a dream of epic proportions.
There was just so much to it, and what was sad, i woke up due to some king of street noise, I was really disappointed.
It was sort of a SF adventure sort of dream, my favorite dream stuff.
In part of the dream all the machines were bio-mechanical and had feelings and emotions. A vehicle we were riding in was being shot at with electrical bolys from a chase vehicle, and when it came in contact twith ours, it was in pain, and did it's best to jump out of the way by itself. We were headed somewhere to stay the night, and upon getting out a thing wrapped itself around my leg, I shook it off, I told the person I was with to kindly control their wallet. We were knocking at someone[;s door in the middle of the night trying to find shelter from whatever was chasing us, they came to the door, and I woke up. There was a lot of earlier parts to the dream too, this wasn't just fragmented scenes. That's what makes it so amazing, but it's all being forgotten as I think about it. If only I didn't wake up!
Well, back to dreamland everyone, see you in a while
Good day


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Coffee is a bit late this morning. My wife and I took three of our dogs for a morning walk around Rennies River and the walking trail near our house. For all the bad weather we get in winter, a warm morning walk around a quiet river walking trail at 6AM is just the thing to help one forget the snow of a few months ago. Yes, Life is good here in sunny St.John's.


----------



## jeac5

Good evening, all. Boy, you don't post for a couple of days and things get weird. I do understand where you were coming from, Dr. G., it's a strange feeling to have your words spit back out at you by an unknown person. Even if the intentions are light-hearted. To be honest, I didn't read the posts. They were too scrambled to read for any enjoyment. 

Well, I have spent the last few days buying a car, worrying about money, having repairs done, researching tires etc. It may not sound like a lot, but I have been busy. This evening, I call VW headquarters to request a form stating that my car complies with US National Safety Standards etc, only to find that it doesn't and can't be modified. In short, six weeks before I leave, the car I have purchased may not be able to be imported into the US. I am somewhat sick about it, to be honest. I didn't expect this; it's a '97.

I may be able to bring it in temporarily, I think. This I find after searching on the NHTSA site. It would have to be registered here, imported for personal use and not sold, and taken out of the US within one year. I don't know if this is pretty standard or a long shot. I do know that I will only own my new-to-me car for at most, one year. Oh well, things could be worse. Anyone reading, cross your fingers. 

You know, I just put the Apple sticker on the window today. Today!!! 

minnes, are you out there with some uplifting words?  

You know, on second thought, I guess it's really a small issue in the scheme of things. I need to lighten up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, here is an "uplifting thought", of sorts. Just think about where you shall be in mid-March. The majority of us may still be experiencing snow, sleet, cold, rain, etc. You, on the other hand, will be watching the daffodiles come up, the first sign of cherry blossoms, and, if your are lucky, a mimosa tree near where you live. Thus, Life will be sweet for you then..............while the rest of us (most of us east of Lotusland) will envy you your closeness to warmth.


----------



## jeac5

Thanks Dr. G., I really appreciate it. I didn't mean to exclude your abilities to provide uplifting thoughts when I referred to minnes. He just has this way of posting these 'all is right with the world' posts that can sometimes put things into perspective.

I hope to have good news tomorrow. If not, I guess I will go on a short road trip with my new car and then sell it.  I will live, I guess. Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, I have never tried to go in to the US as a landed immigrant, so I haven't a clue as to the various laws, rules, regulations, etc that you will have to follow just to enter the country. Hopefully, if you choose to vote, you will have less of a hassle than I did when I tried to vote for the first time in Waycross, Georgia. I had to pass a literacy test and explain the Declaration of Independence. In that I had my Master's degree and was an American History major in university, I did not have any problems passing the test. 

Good luck re the car.


----------



## minnes

good evening everyone

jeac5, the the issues involved in a long distance and in your case international move can be challenging, good luck, the experience should be excellent for your career.

Dr G, Boy would you be embarrassed if you couldnt pass that test to vote in the US?
I thought you were in the US already before coming to Newfoundland.
Where did you get your degrees?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I was born and raised in New York City. I got my B.S., B.Ed., M.Ed. from the State University College of New York at Brockport, in Brockport, NY (just outside of Rochester). I received my Ph.D. from the University of Georgia. Wnen I went to teach in Waycross, Georgia in 1973, I was exposed to "deep south" race relations for the first time. Being Jewish from NYC did not help my case. Still, I think that I threw them when I went on and on about the Dec. of Independence, about Jefferson, about Federalism vs "states rights".


----------



## jeac5

Good evening, everybody. 

Dr. G., my Visa will be of the non-immigrant variety. It is for a maximum of three years and I believe, if customs officials feel I am at a great risk to attempt to stay in the US, they will refuse me entry entirely. So, I don't think voting will be an issue for me. Teachers coming from other countries (other than Canada) have it somewhat tougher. They have to be interviewed to prove their ties to their home country. If they can't prove their case, they don't get in.

As I was beginning to think last night, I can take my car into the country on a temporary basis. Wheewww! So, I may only own it until next summer, but I least I don't have to buy and sell a car within the space of a week or two. Who knows? I may be lucky and be able to 'temporarily' import my car again next year. We'll see. 

So, I hope everyone is well this evening? 

minnes, what have you been up to lately?

Dr. G., how is the marking coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, I wasn't sure what your status was in the US. I guess since 9/11 things have gotten more difficult re entry and staying. I know that I even feel uncomfortable entering the US to present a paper at a conference and I have a US Passport!!!!!!! I also carry my Canadian citizenship card just in case.

The wave of grading is not yet upon me, in that Monday and Tuesday are the days when the flood crests. Thanks for asking. We shall see. 

I think that we should give you a going away party in the Cafe Chez Marc. Do you have any favorite dishes you want us to cook? Cater in??????


----------



## jeac5

Gee Dr.G., it's so nice of you to offer to have a going away party for me. Not necessary, but very nice. I will think about favourite dishes. Maybe a big, relaxed summer barbeque with lots of the imported beer from the clubhouse would be nice. There's still lots of time to decide. I leave around the eighth of August.

Hang in there with the grading. The wave has to crest eventually







Night everyone!


----------



## minnes

hello all and good bight to those who are headed off to bed
Hi jeac5, thanks for asking what's up
Not a whole lot of exciting stuff this week.
Another guy called about doing some web based database for an existing site, so we will see, I would be working with a fella who is a pretty decent person to deal with, so I would be happy to see it go forward .

Dr G, some times it seems some events in my life are not moving forward the way I would like, but Im hoping this is a temporary stall. Hope ssprings eternal, etc.

Maybe we can get Ohenri to whip up some french toast this Sunday, have you seen his recipe in the breakfast thread?? Yum!


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, expect the unexpected in Life and keep moving forward. Even if you fall down, you have taken two steps forward the hard way. You seem to have overcome many obstacles re vision and have kept a positive outlook on life. You never seem to complain, although you face a situation that most of us cannot even imagine. Thus, if you want to lean on someone, I am here as many others are, to lend you support and encouragement. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## jeac5

Awww. To repeat myself from another post in another thread this evening, 'I've got the warm fuzzies.' I love this place!


----------



## CubaMark

Sigh. You know how, if you don't stay on top of things, they just get out of hand? 

71 pages of the Shangri-la clubhouse?  

Howzabout someone just post a summary of what I've missed since page... oh... *one*.  

M.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark, in summary, we had a rambling onset to this thread...............finally, by page 25 or so we found our stride...................there was the gala event of Peter's 1000th post................we had a variety of Sunday brunches................the odd post pertaining to doxies, et al in the canine family......................we laugher, cheered, cried, empathized for the likes of jeac 5 and minnes......................and just your collection of "this and that". This thread is like an old sweater or a favorite pair of slippers............whenever you need it it's there for you. In the Valley of the Blue Moon, our slogan is "Come for a visit, stay for a lifetime."


----------



## CubaMark

Jeac5 is leaving.  

I had to go back eight pages to figure out what was up on that count... Danette, I do hope this is a short visit. Cape Breton in particular, and Atlantic Canada in general, certainly don't need any more out-migration!

My cousin went to North Carolina a few years back, his first full-time teaching position (Phys. Ed.). He couldn't run back fast enough. A small-town boy thrown to the wolves, he was. His recollections of complete disrespect, threats of violence, and simply insane expressions of prejudice and bigotry (from all sides) led him to swear he'd never leave home again. He's now teaching in Truro, N.S.

Now, maybe he & I are just naïve to the daily realities of being a teacher in any part of the world... 

In any case, for your next jaunt, I can pass on the headmaster's name for a diplomat's school in Havana. They usually have turnover every couple of years, and it's a faaaabulous posting. On Friday nights you can go hang out with other Canadians at the Embassy's "Polar Bear Club".  

M.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark, no matter where a person is, in a physical sense, they are still connected to this community, in a virtual sense. jeac5 will still be closer to me, going from Nova Scotia to Virginia than MacNutt is to me. So, it is all relative.


----------



## minnes

Good Evening All
hey CubaMark, glad you came by for a visit, what took you so long?
Some of my friends are teachers in Hamilton and Toronto area and they have their share of issues, many of which stem from a poor life at home. I think there is as much of a chance of a violent confrontation at a small town or a big city. I went to the High school in Downtown Hamilton, from 1980 - 85 and never had a problem or witnessed a lot of violence. One time one of the guys was pulled out of class by Police after they opened his locker and found he was a big drug dealer, they cuffed this guy and brother and took them away. I think another big problem with older teenagers is alcohol abuse, this seems to continue and become acceptable at the university level. Fortunately I avoided most of this stuff.
Im rambling
I'll be back later tonight if anyone is around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I grew up poor, but I was always told that education was the way out of poverty. Many wondered why I went into education (my mother always said that it was a good thing that I could teach well, since I could not sing or dance), but it was a way to pay back all that I received in school. Also, I really enjoy teaching. I have been teaching since 1970, so I guess I like this profession.


----------



## jeac5

How true, Dr. G. I am not really going anywhere that will prevent me from visiting Ehmacland, especially the Clubhouse. After all, what better place is there to enjoy Sunday brunch in such good company? I may be a little busier than usual as I get adjusted, but I will be around.

CubaMark, how nice of you to visit us! Do check out bruch tomorrow ( I assume there is one scheduled?) as a nice way to ease into Clubhouse life.

I sincerely hope my experience is not as bad as was your cousin's, but I am going with an organization that helps to ease you into things. I will have a local advisor etc., among other things. Check in here from time to time and I will let everyone know how things are. One of the first things I will do when I get there is purchase a digital camera. So, I will post some pics perhaps. (If I can figure out how to do that  ) Actually, maybe I should post that query. Trying to decide what to buy. Hey anyone with advice?? I don't want to spend more than $300-400US. I was thinking maybe 3MP, but with as many manual features as possible. More SLR like than compact. Any suggestions? 

I will certainly keep in mind the idea of Havana, was it? Sounds interesting. My dog, however, generally must go where I go and this can pose a problem when considering anything International. I appreciate it, though!


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, you should check in every-so-often on my literacy PD website for my VITAL Project at http://www.mun.ca/educ/vital/index.html I am hoping to include a section on how to implement digitally enhanced language experience stories using digital cameras.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunrise is at 5:03AM here in St.John's tomorrow morning, and since our bedroom widow faces due east, and the doxies get up at the crack of dawn, I guess I shall be responsible for getting brunch ready tomorrow.


----------



## minnes

Jeac5, I think you should be fine there, and having us here will help you get through some of the changes.
Goodnight Dr
I am expecting to put away a lot of good breakfast stuff Sunday morning.


----------



## jeac5

Thanks Dr., I will be sure to check in from time to time. I am certain I can learn many, many things from you!

See you all in the AM. Dr., the clean up will be taken care of. Once we eat, we shall sit around, drink some more coffee and enjoy the day. 

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I have made a point to include some of you favorites as a way of helping you to feel a bit better about Life.


----------



## jeac5

Thanks minnes, that means a lot.









I'll be looking for your positive outlook on life from time to time. See you for brunch. Night.


----------



## jeac5

By the way, minnes, right back at ya!


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, we used to have neighbors that always dropped in at 11AM on Sunday knowing that my wife is a great cook and loves to cook brunch and Sunday dinners. After awhile, even if we had already eaten, they came over expecting to be fed. I had the great idea to have some dirty dishes on the table when they arrived. They we had Rags and Annie (our only two dogs at the time) lick the dirty dishes "clean" as my wife made some fresh eggs. Then we put these dog-cleaned dishes on the table ready for this couple. Needless to say, they never came over unannounced ever again.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., did this couple ever eat at your house again? Some people think it's icky to let dogs lick plates.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, that was the whole idea. When they saw that our two dogs licked two plates "clean" and then we put these two plates on the table in front of them, they quickly made up a story about having to go to church (they were both athiests!) and rushed off. They came over for supper when invited, but never unannounced ever again.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Tis late, and 5AM comes early here in St.John's. See you all for brunch tomorrow. Paix.


----------



## jeac5

I get it, Dr. G. I just wondered if they EVER ate with you and your wife again, unannounced arrivals aside. After all, perhaps the dogs were your full time dish washers. How could even a planned supper meal be safe? 

Night everybody. Sleep well.


----------



## CubaMark

Jeac5, I may make brunch tomorrow after all... fortunately for me, I'm 30 minutes due west of Dr. G., so the smell of capelin frying up should wake me a few minutes after it does you









 - I re-read my post, and realize I may have been unmannerly to suggest such a difficult job lay ahead of you. I'm sure it was just my cousin's bad luck...

As for the digital camera question, this was covered in another thread, but there seems to be broad consensus that the Canon digital cameras are the way to go. The PowerShot A60, at 3.0 megapixels, is available for around $499 Cdn, which looks to be in your range. I have the predecessor, the A40, which is just faaabulous for a 2.0 megapixel camera. Visit http://www.powershot-a.com (click on the message board link) for running comments on the PowerShot series from people who actually use 'em.

And: Havana. I have a friend who moved to Cuba for a couple of years, returning just last year. She took her parrot and her dog from Canada to Cuba, and back again. 

For a laugh, check out Cuba's "diplo-dogs"  

(note: when you're in Virginia, don't let the yanquis know you're considering Cuba... they tend to have rather harsh ideas about Canadians who don't obey Washington)

hasta la próxima,
M.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark, sorry, no caplin on the menu (I really don't know how to cook these small fish). However, we have some fresh pan-fried halibut and lemon juice if you are in a "fish mood". 

If the wind dies down this afternoon, I might take the family whale watching and ice berg viewing. We shall see.

Bon apetite, y'all (this is for jeac5, who shall hear many of y'alls spoken by some in Virginia).


----------



## minnes

Good Morning all
Tis a fine sunny Sunday moring, and I'm ready for a giant stack of pancakes and Maple syrup
I'm going over to my parents house tonight for supper and scrabble(our nearly weekly contest of words)- so I better stop at a dozen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I trust that you liked your Newfoundland blueberry pancakes. You are the LAST person I served and I am only half finished with the dishes. Somehow this brunch idea has gone astray.........it went from a few persons dropping in and enjoying brunch, coffee/tea and a chat, to a real Newfoundland "scoff" (aka abig meal that lasts for hours). Enjoy the sunshine, y'all, and hopefully I shall be done cleaning by sunset.


----------



## minnes

I'm just glad the llamas didn't spit on my plate, even a doxie cleaned plate is better than that.

Does anyone here know anything about the author Nabokov, who wrote Ada, I was reading about it and was sort of curious.


----------



## RicktheChemist

73 pages guys.. WOW...

RtC


----------



## jeac5

Dr., what happened to the crew I ordered to clean up after the bruch? There was supposed to be, I believe, at least 4-6 people due to arrive. Hmmm. I will have to look into this to ensure we are good for next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

RtC, imagine if every ehMacLander posted to this thread just twice!!!!! It would be interesting to know exactly how many different person have contributed to this one thread. Sadly, I do not have the time to go through page by page.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, the cleanup crew came, had brunch and then left. I trust that you did not pay them??????????


----------



## jeac5

minnes, you sure seemed to be enjoying those pancakes! Of course, I shouldn't really talk. I wish you many double and triple word scores (is that what you call them?).

CubaMark, I must have missed the digital camera thread. When was it? I would like to have a look. I have been doing some research and have been definitely leaning toward the Canon already. The A70? This suits me just fine as my nice, old SLR is a Canon. Speaking of the same price range, though, a Fuji camera has a nice SLR look to it, the 3800 I think? I am just not a big fan of the compacts. Is the Canon good to use in manual mode?

I appreciate the info. When your friend took her dog to Cuba, was there not a quarantine period? I just assumed there would be. My dog is too needy to deal with that, I think. 

Dr.G., I don't know about you, but Jeannie is taking shedding to a higher level this year! How about yours? I just can't keep up.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., I will stop payment on the cheque first thing in the AM. And, I will look into a different company for next week.


----------



## jeac5

Hey CubaMark, where do you live in Halifax and what places do you like to go to? Just curious, not including a couple of years of University, I lived there for about 5 years. Still miss it and I don't get there nearly often enough, which I guess won't change anytime soon. I did manage to have a quick meal at the Shoe Shop a couple of weeks ago, but it was just an overnight visit. It is a place in which I can see myself ending up, with any luck. Halifax that is, not the Shoe Shop.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, I have a better idea -- people have to bring their own dishes each Sunday. Thus, no dishes means no food, or you eat eggs in your hands. This way, I am not left cleaning up loads of dishes.

Re shedding, Rags and Max don't shed at all, and doxies are "stipped", a process of grooming them to thin out their undercoat. If this is not done, then they shed a bit, but since they are show dogs, my wife does it frequently. She is going for the doxie puppy on July 4th, and he shall arrive here on July 7th. That is only two more weeks of freedom from "puppyhood"!!!!!!!!  







 Hopefully, Daisy and Rootie will take to Jack like one of their own, and cuddle up together, which is a doxie trait. "Each one teach one" has been a motto in our house, and with #5 on the way in a couple of weeks, my time shall be limited. We shall see.


----------



## jeac5

Puppyhood, ughh. They are cute, but huge pains in the you-know-what. Still, it's a necessary step to a wonderful member of the family. I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a feeling that "luck" is not what I shall need in a couple of weeks, but thanks for the thought. What is lucky is that I love my wife and I love dogs as much as I do these days.................although I am left with the four of them for four days while she flies to Chicago to pick up Jack.


----------



## jeac5

Luck may not help, but it can't hurt.









If we don't hear from you during those four days, we'll alert the proper authorities. I am sure you'll be fine, just fine.


----------



## minnes

Good evening everyone
I got home an hour ago, but as usual on Sunday night my internet connection goes down like clockwork.
I have to make a change sometime soon
Jeac5, I scored about 200 in a three handed game, pretty average, I guess we've played about 400 games of Scrabble in the last 10 years, but not once before, it's just something we enjoy now..
the dude who wanted me to do his slave labour came over and got his material that he left with me , he almost seemed kind of nasty about it, oh well, he loses and my life goes on, he could have had me cheap, good luck to hime finding someone to do a whole custom ecommerce site for nada.

I saw the clean-up crew out back smoking Macnutt's prized cigars, if anyone wants a word with them.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark, I agree with your thoughts about Halifax. I have been there about 10 times for various reasons and I have enjoyed this city each time.

Where can you find a Minolta 7Hi for $1200????? I have had my eye on a Minolta 7i and it never seems to go under $1499, with the 7Hi at $1999.


----------



## CubaMark

Jeac 5,

Halifax is indeed a lovely city. The perfect career move for me would keep me her for the Canadian Summer / Fall, and in Cuba for the Winter / Spring. Sigh.... The Economy Shoe Shop is a great place - my favourite meal is the chicken satay (peanut sauce skewer with rice & salada). Yum! I'm also partial to the zillion Thai and Indian restaurants we have, hidden among the zillion+5 japanese restaurants. The Ceilidh Cafe on Barrington Street has good people working there, and it's a WiFI cafe (the only one in town right now). For a good Eggs Benedict breakfast, hit the Victory Arms pub in the Lord Nelson hotel. And for a Sunday brunch that'll knock your socks off, hit the Casino hotel. Wear loose-fitting pants.

Re: Cuba. As I recall, there was no quarantine period for the animals, but they did have to come pre-approved with all their papers (record of vaccinations, etc.). Neither Jamaica nor Cuba have rabies in their dog populations, which may be a factor in the easier rules. But you <u>must</u> have your paperwork in order... the parrot almost didn't make it... and just missed the executioner by a few hours  

The digital camera debate: Canon, for sure, at the consumer level. Visit the message board at www.powershot-a.com for a look at the loooong debate about the A70 vs. the A60. 

If you can step up a bit, a fabulous update has been done to the Minolta Dimage line. The Dimage 7Hi is simply fabulous, and you can enter to win it via www.Canada.Com from now until July 14th. Retail is around $1200 Cdn.

Off to bed - lots to do on Monday. Cheerio, all.

M.


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

Hey, thanks Dr. G. for the invitation from next door. I never turn down a free cup of coffee. It's nearly time to go to work, so a caffeine bump is welcome.

I visited St. John's only once, about 20 years ago — before the devastating fire that took out a block or two of historic buildings — and would love to return.

I drove off the ferry, then across the rock to St. John's (getting a speeding ticket from the constabulary while driving my new used car because the speedometer was 10 klicks slow) and stayed with a friend for a couple of days who was a student at Memorial. I wish I could get back for a longer visit — the speedo in this car is only 1.5-per-cent slow, so no worries in that regard.

If I had my druthers I'd live there, right on the harbour.

What's the price of regular gas, and has the car-insurance scam hit Newfoundland? Most of the ink goes to Nova Scotia prices.

Good coffee!


----------



## minnes

Hi Etaoin Shrdlu
Glad you came by but evryone is hanging around the wwdc speech thread up top.
we'll all drop by the club later for a stiff glass of tang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Etaoin Shrdlu, I lived a few hundred meters from the St.John's Harbor (in Devon Row). If we are talking about the same fire, I lived three blocks from that fire, and Devon Row had to be evacuted for a few hours. Not as bad as the Great Fire of 1893 which took half of the city with it, leaving most of the city homeless. This is why the houses are attached today (they had to do away with space between houses in the downtown area to conserve wood).


----------



## jeac5

Hello everyone. Dr.G., here is a link to the Dimage 7Hi at $869 US. 
http://www.pcvideoonline.com/productdetail.asp?level=6&catid=73&productid=897


----------



## jeac5

And, here is the link to the complete online listings:
http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=631180/search=Dimage%25207Hi/ut=9c22512261cedbf1


----------



## jeac5

The lowest price on the 7i seems to be $650 at Gateway, US$ that is. You should check out pricegrabber.com if you haven't already. That's all I will say on the matter. 

CubaMark, yummm, Eggs Benny.  
What are the thoughts on the Canon G2 and G3?


----------



## minnes

I don't understand why folks want more expensive cameras, when, I'm sure you can get a compatible and excellent model for less than $500.
I guess I would'nt know a very good picture from a great one. Same with high end stereo stuff, I can't tell the difference from a a cheap or a expensive sound, and there is nothing wrong with my hearing.

Anyway, It's nice to see some people come by the club afetr all the G5 hubub.
the main reason I'm happy about the G5 is it shows their is a bright future for our platform.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, thank you for the links. I shall have to factor in the exchange rate and customs.

Minnes, I have a 27 year old Minolta SLR and a four year old Kodak digital camera. Personally, I like the SLR experience, and the convenience of digital. Thus, the Minolta 7i gives me both of these, with a lense that is equal to a 28mm wide angle to 200mm zoom.

Coffee anyone?????

Goodmorning, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Tis late here in St.John's, so I shall wish you all a peaceful good night. Paix.


----------



## minnes

Good Morning
Im up early
Since Im first in today, I brought a fresh batch of cinamin raisin bagals
and how about a nice pot of herbal tea for all who want some or industrial strength java.

Have a good day all!


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hi gang! I've ben very busy lately and not feeling that chatty when I check in on ehMac. Everyone seems to be holding the fort together and we have some new regular members, so there seems to be lots of company. A special HI to Dr G.....any bagels available for the doxie express run today?? A coffee and bagel is my favorite morning snack. Hope you all have a great day and fun weekend (for those who get a long one)


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, all. Peter, no Doxie Express for a bagel run. They are too busy spreading the news that jwoodget "let out of the bag". He was banished, and is now called "Used to be used to be jwoodget and is now just good old jwoodget". He and I bonded when I was considering the 17" AlPB, so I just call him "Utbutbjainjgoj". A person is actually able to pronounce this in English if they try it slowly and concentrate. Whatever.........

Cinnamon raisen bagels, fresh cream cheese, hot coffee and the New York Times......ah, this brings back memories of my youth.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Tis late, and my son still is waiting to see if Carl English, who comes from a small outport community of 30 people here in NL, will be selected in the second round of the NBA draft. It's a bit hard to believe that Lebron James,chosen #1, who was given a high school degree and is reading on a grade four instructional level, will earn more in a year than every ehMacLander combined will earn in a lifetime. Such is Life.

Good night, all. Paix.


----------



## minnes

Today i did a good deed
I went to pick up a sub sandwitch at the corner shop, and this guy behind buys his while I'm eating, and he leaves.
a minute later he comes in flipping out on the poor sweet girl working there, telling her he should be getting a discount because he is a regular customer, a difference of about $3. The girl explains why, he doesnt like the answer, she says thats all she can do, he demands all kind of ridiculous stuff. he insists she phone the manager who was at home to come in and discuss it with him, give him his $3 and fire her for her bad attitude. After she called the manager, he kept getting more and more crazy and threatening, when he went outside to pace around the front of the shop for a minute, I said to her that I would not leave the store until the matter was solved, a guy sitting next to me also realized the crazyness of this guy also said he would help to hang around and stick up for her. Then the nut tries to force his way behind the counter demanding to know the names and numbers of the manager and I beleive he was asking for her drivers license. This was too much and the guy next to me said "that's enough buddy", then I told her to call the police, then the guy came over and threatens us. We told her again to call the police, then he started to back off a little and left just before the manager came in.
I walked home thinking, I did what I could to help.
The guy could could have been flying on drugs or something, I'm just glad it ended peacefully. The young worker was pretty upset.
So that's my evening, I hope you all had a calmer one.
see ya


----------



## lotus

Mark, I am impressed with your bravery in a situation that could easily have gotten out of hand. It is difficult to deal with someone on drugs or who has had too much to drink and I am proud of you for helping this poor girl, as she must have been very upset. You certainly deserve the "free coffee for life" award at the Club.

'Nite all.


----------



## minnes

Thanks Lotus, I was a little apprehensive to say the least. I wasnt alone, that would have been scary, the guy wasn't drunk but may have been on something, was pretty crazy, very irrational and pacing around threatening everyone. Who knows he may been his normal foolish self. And I was a liile scared, but it kind of happened a little at a time, and I wasn't going to leave, besides the girl had to face most of his abuse face on, but it was good that their were others there to help keep her from harm, who knows how what the outcome would be if she was alone. i was releived it just ended ok.


----------



## minnes

wow, that's some story Lotus, I have never ever had a serious run in in any city in North America Ive visited.
A knife can be a nasty weopon, this guy didnt have any weopon excep his attitude
I can't beleive somone would try to do armed robbery for a few dollars, but people have died for a few dollars.
Yah, i felt good about my little contribution, but one never knows how things will go.
Ive wandered around Hamilton, Toronto, Detroit, Chicago, Cleveland, Bufflalo and other places alone at night and have never really been hassled, maybe I dont fit the type that gets into trouble, I try to avoid it if possible, i walk away if possible even if it looks like I'm less of a man, at least i live another day unhurt.
I don't know why i felt a little braver tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes the Hero!  Has a great ring to it, n'est pas? Yes, free coffee and bagels for you at the Cafe Chez Marc for the rest of your life. You too, lotus, just to prove that your courage shall also be rewarded and that Mr.Hyde is not part of my character.


----------



## lotus

Minnes, it took courage for you to stay at the sub shop even though the man was not armed at the time. I always felt comfortable in Chicago although we had to walk several blocks from the train station to get to Michigan Ave. Not exactly the best area. 

My sister and her husband use to travel to the major big cities in the eastern half of the states and her experiences were interesting. Some of the hotels in Detroit and New York locked their doors at night. 

The most scary place for me was Flint, Michigan. We stopped there one night (after seeing Moore's Roger and Me) and it was a bit depressing. Restaurants were closed early in the evening and it took about an hour to find a motel. The clerk was behind bullet proof glass and advised us not to go out. There was a security guard on duty all night. The whole town was desolate, even worse than Elliott Lake when things shut down there.

Life was so simple before the use of drugs became prevalent and people began resorting to crime to support their habit.


----------



## Dr.G.

I once had a visit by the KKK down in Coy, Alabama, but it's not something I usually talk about, since all we did was be VERY quite when they came into the shack we were sleeping in at the time. Since it was pitch black, we did not move and they eventually left. Still, I have never been so afraid as I was at that moment.


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, that would be a very scary experience. The KKK is a black mark (no pun intended) on the American scene. You don't hear too much about them now, but I am sure there are several still active.


----------



## minnes

Dr, The KKK is definately a scary terorist group.
refresh me , do they have anti -Jewish agenda?
This group would have their work cut out for them in Hamilton, with plenty of Jews, Islamics, and multiples races, colours and genders.
I guess it gives you a great comfort to remember the words of Martin Luther King Jr, and Im sorry but I can't remember the American document about "bring us your tire, weak and huddled masses...."

[ June 27, 2003, 01:29 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## lotus

A situation like that can be very scary, but it is over and you can sleep in peace knowing that you helped. When you work serving the public you run into all kinds of people and sometimes it can be stressful.

My worst experience in the store was being robbed at knife point. At first I thought it was just some kids playing a joke on me and actually pushed this 6 foot guy so I could get behind the counter with my clerk. Things turned out o.k. and with the description we gave and another kid saw them get into a truck so it was only a matter of time till the police picked them up in Brampton. They were only sentenced to four months and I thought they got off pretty easy. Such is the justice system.


----------



## lotus

Minnes, the KKK originally was strictly anti-black.The organization died out for awhile and then came back in Georgia and were against blacks, Jews and Catholics. The are more sinister now, but you will find them fighting immigration, free trade, affirmative action, etc.

Your quote was close - "give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free".It is from a poem by Emm Lazarus and is on a plaque at the Statute of Liberty.

End of History 101.


----------



## minnes

Thanks Lotus, now I know.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, in that I was a US history major in university, I agree with your history 101 lesson. You are also correct in the "agenda" of the KKK. My friend and I were teaching at a Freedom School for black children in Coy, Alabama. He was white, from NYC and Catholic; I was white, Jewish and also from NYC. The KKK did not like "outside agitators" coming down south and "stirring up trouble". After that incident, the black community leaders felt it was best if we "moved on", since this was 1971, and the memories of the bombing of a church in Alabama, killing four children, was still fresh in their minds.


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

Plenty of KKK in Canada, during the '30s. Mostly in Alberta, some in Saskatchewan. Ontario had a few of the idiots, too, I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

The KKK, along with the neo-Nazi fanatics that are in various places frighten me, and I don't scare easily.


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

If Jane Wyatt logged into the Shangri-la Clubhouse, would she become young again?


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

Happy anniversary, Dr. G., and please pass on my felicitations to your wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall, ES. Merci. Of course, it is not until July 28th, so there is a month to go...................and on July 4th, she goes to Chicago to pick up doxie pup #3. Thus, if she returns on July 7th with the new pup, and the newness of a pup soons gives way to howling at the full moon on July 13th, I might not make it to the 28th. We shall see.


----------



## minnes

Dr G why on earth would you be howling at the full moon?


----------



## Dr.G.

You're a regular comedian, Minnes. I might just be howling also as doxie pups don't like to be apart, and unless we keep Daisy and Rootie with Jack, which they won't like (spoiled as they are), Jack shall be by his lonesome down in the kitchen. Hounds howl and there is nothing I can do about thousands of years of evolution.

Now, you can start to worry if on the 13th I start to grow fur on my palms. Keep a gun with a silver bullet at the entrance of the Cafe Chez Marc just in case. You, Peter, lotus and jeac5 may split up my posts evenly in the event that you have to "put me down". I am not sure who will get custody of the G5, but I shall let ehMax sort that thing out in the Town Hall.


----------



## minnes

haha
Sorry Dr G, I havent taken my medication yet, so Im little odd today
Having 5 dogs is starting to sound like a real chore.

Do you know what to expect when you introduce the puppy to the rest of the gang?
Will there be jealosy? Our dog was a little jealos of giving attention to small children when the dog felt she should get it all.
You are correct they are as social as humans in some ways.
My sister's family has a new yellow Lab Retriever as of last week, about 8 weeks old.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, dogs are always jealous of newcomers, but they are also pack animals. Max will be the dominant beta in the pack of five (my wife is #1 Alpha since she does most of the feeding, but I am #1 sub-Alpha), but doxies are cuddlers. Thus, just as Rootie like to cuddle with Rags (not a doxie), he loved it when Daisy (doxie #2) cuddles with him. Jack will fit in well if he wants attention/protection from the other doxies. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry if any of you showed up for our usual Sunday brunch, but I left a sign that said that brunch will be served on Canada Day, starting when the sun first rises out of the Atlantic and can be seen from Signal Hill here in St.John's. Then it's "party on" until the sun sets on Macnutt out on the west coast.


----------



## lotus

Good morning to everyone. Today is a beautiful day in On. after our downpour of rain yesterday.

Speaking of Macnutt - he must be in exile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, all. A sunny mild day here in St.John's...............a nice break from the hot and humid weather we have had for the past few days.


----------



## minnes

lotus
I think macnutt went on vacation or on some kind of trip and won't be back til september
I am pleased to see people here concerned about others.

[ June 30, 2003, 04:22 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, talking about caring for others, how is you employment search? Fruitful I hope.


----------



## minnes

Good Evening everyone
Thanks for asking Dr
June was a really stressful month for me, lot's of things came up all at once. Hopefully July will be better, it is getting better every day lately, so I havent given up yet

This may sound sort of cliche, but I kind of had a sobering moment on the city bus a couple of days ago. I was feeling very depressed about the luck I was having lately and had not felt good in days, when I got off I stood by the door and a fellow in a wheelchair seeing my sadness gives me a friendly smile. I smiled and nodded back in return. Here was guy with obviously more problems than I had, and he was concerned about some strangers emotions and did what he could to pick me up. It was one of those special moments that goes on all around that noone really thinks about..
Well, back to normal silliness, and I will update you on any good events that come up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, a touching story. There is a Yiddish expression "From your lips to God's ear." Sometimes you make your own "luck", and other times "fate" helps out. Yes, I have a feeling that July shall be a good month for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Canada Day starts in about 1/2 hour here in St.John's, so let me be the first to wish you all a peaceful and restful CD. Paix.


----------



## Kuni

*comes out of lurking*

Yes, Happy Canada Day to all of you!









*goes back into lurk mode*


----------



## Dr.G.

Kuni, drop by the Cafe Chez Marc in the Shangri-la Club House for a free coffee. That should get you out of "lurk mode".


----------



## minnes

Kuni, nice to see ya
enjoy the Canada Day cafe
Im on my way out Chinese Food with friends


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife if planning on a traditional Calgary Canada Day barbeque. I have a feeling that some meat may be involved. We shall see.


----------



## Kuni

Oooooh, BBQ. I could go for some of that right now. (We really need to invest in one...hehe







)

Okay, I'm coming out of lurk mode. This thread is just too much fun to not say anything about it.  

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## jeac5

Happy Canada Day to all in Shangri-la! 

I have been away since before the weekend and hope all is well in here. Wow! What a spread at the brunch this morning. I am soooo looking forward to the BBQ this evening as well. 

Dr., I hope that the fireworks are all ready to go?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, all. Just got back from the fireworks over the St.John's harbor. Quite the show!
The BBQ went off quite well, since it was bring your own favorite dish to share. Someone thought that since it was a traditional Calgarian BBQ, they would bring an Alberta dish -- steak. No problem until we realized that it was a cow.............an actual cow..........a live cow..........a cow that was ready for slaughter..........









We talked this person out of butchering the cow in our backyard, and gave him some ribs instead. The doxies played quite well with the cow, so a grand time was had by all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Fresh coffee is now being served. Try one of our fresh homemade muffins, as well. Merci.


----------



## minnes

Good Morning evryone
Things are fine with me, but Im kind of worried about a friend of mine.
This guy posted a couple of times on ehMac and was a good guy, we kept in touch nearly once a week. A couple of weeks ago his phone was disconnected and no forwarding number was given to anyone I know.
Im very worried, he just disappeared and I don't understand why. This is a mystery I have to solve, anyone here have any suggestions? He doesn't answer email either.


----------



## jeac5

Hi all. 

minnes, I don't know what advice to offer you. Is there anyone that you can contact that knows this person or someone else who may be able to direct you to them? If you have no forwarding information then all you can do is try to find someone who does. I wish you luck. And, I hope your friend is all right.







If I think of anything else, I'll let you know.

In approximately 45 min. here in NS, I will be one year older.  
Actually, I don't mind. With age comes wisdom, right?


----------



## minnes

Woohoo!
Happy Birthday Jeac5!
May the next year be a happy and fulfilling one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, jeac5. If you were in St.John's, you would be 1/2 hour older already.  Free coffee for you today in the Cafe Chez Marc. You too, Minnes. You appear to be in need of a cup of Dr.G's lucky coffee. In fact, I am in a generous mood -- so, FRESH COFFEE for ALL!!!!


----------



## jeac5

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the sentiments, and the free coffee!

Hope everyone had a good day...


----------



## minnes

good evening 
my friend John picked me up and took me on a trip to all the corners of our fair city and we a lot of laughs along the way. Yes, twas a fine day..


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Happy 4th of July to my fellow Americans out there in ehMacLand.


----------



## jeac5

Happy Independence Day, Dr. G., and to any others in ehmacland inclined to celebrate!

Dr. G., did you not say in another thread that today is the day for independence from the 'Gated world' (or something to that effect). Meaning, you officially order your Mac today!? If so, wooohooo!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, thank you for the well wishes. Just like on Canada Day, when I had a Canadian flag flying in my front garden, I now have a US flag flying. 

Yes, it is official, sort of. I ordered the 2GHz G5, but without a monitor or extra RAM. There was not enough in my grant for the 2GHz AND the 20" Apple LCD. It was either the 1.8GHz G5 and the 20" LCD, or the 2GHz and the 17" studio display. I am negotiating to have my summer school pay put into this account, so that by the end of August, I shall be able to get the larger display if that is what I choose, and more RAM. Since they are not shipping until Sept., and I am not buying RAM from Apple Canada, I shall still get the monitor and extra RAM before the system. Such is Life.

How is Life treating you in our sister Atlantic province?


----------



## jeac5

Thanks for asking, Dr. Things are okay, I suppose. Still organizing and planning, but I guess there is much more of that to come. Little setbacks along the way as well, which keep squashing my good feelings. However, all in all, things are pretty damn good and I do know that. 

Is it today that your wife has gone to get the new puppy? I am unsure of which day in particular. When does she get back? Bet you can't wait!


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, my wife left for Chicago this morning at 7AM St.John's time. She will return to St.John's very early on Tuesday morning. It will be a bittersweet arrival, in that we had to put Rags to sleep two days ago. Over two years ago, she was given 6 months to live. She was somehow able to survive two of the worst winters (snow and cold wise) in recorded history of St.John's (keep in mind that we are North America's oldest city). Still, she was sick all of Canada Day, and could barely breathe when we were able to take her to the vet on July 2nd. She was exactly a month short of her 15th birthday, which is similar to a 95 year old woman. She lived a good and long life, and we did not want to see her suffer needlessly just so we could say Rags was here when doxie #3 arrived. Thus, it truly was the humane thing to do, even though it was a VERY difficult decision. Such is Life.


----------



## Chealion

Dr. G - VERY sorry to hear about Rags, I know everyone who knows about this, feels like we've lost an extended member of ehMac.  My condolences, and best of luck with Doxie #3.


----------



## minnes

Dr G
There are many dog lovers here on ehmac, who share your sadness.
Our family was really saddened when our dog of 10 years had to be put to sleep.
Im sure the joy of the new puppy will quickly fill the hole.
On my end, there is still no word on what happened to my friend, he was living with a woman in Edmonton for 5 years, now I havent heard from them in a month a there is no answer to email and the phone company has no number for him anymore. I dont know whether they are in financial trouble, hiding , moving, or just don't want to speak to me. I am getting more worried and cant understand what is going on at all. I may start trying to dig up his only relative un Hamilton that I know of, but I hate to dig into people's personal business if they don't want to be found.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., I am so sorry to hear about Rags.  Euthanizing a pet is never an easy thing to do. In fact, it has to be one of the hardest things. I have been through it as well and I really do feel for you. Still, you have made the right decision by the sounds of it and as you have said, Rags seems to have had a pretty great life. Maybe you can give the new puppy a middle name in honour of Rags? Just a thought.

Hi minnes, I don't know. I understand that you don't want to pry into your friend's life, but it seems that your only choice is to take the chance or just leave it alone and hope for the best. Still, a true friend should understand your motivation for prying and be thankful for it whether he needs your concern or not. I would think that you could look up the friend of his that you mentioned with fairly little guilt or concern. Maybe give it a little more time or sleep on it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, minnes and jeac5, many thanks for your kind words. It is amazing how many children in the neighborhood are devastated by her death. She was the kindest dog alive, and if a child was afraid of dogs, they soon overcame some of this fear around Rags. She lived to be petted by children, and in her old age and ill health was like Eeyore of Winnie the Pooh fame. There is an old Yiddish saying that when God closes one door, he opens up a window. Such is the cycle of Life.


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, it is so sad when one loses a family pet. Some people don't realize the affection we have for our pets, but speaking from experience it is a difficult time and I am sure you agonized over your decision to put Rags to sleep. All good things must come to an end and in a few days your wife will be home with a brand new puppy for you to love.

Mines, I hope you are able to contact your friend. It is possible that they are having financial problems and had to disconnect their phone. Also if they had a dial-up connection, that would explain why he doesn't get your e-mails. Do you have a snail-mail address? Good luck trying to contact him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, lotus, for you kind words. Yes, unless someone has owned a dog, they really don't understand how a loss of a pet will affect a person. My wife inherited Rags as a pup, and she has been a faithful companion since the fall of 1988. Rags and Deborah drove from Calgary to St.John's in a Ryder truck, with Rags on her lap across most of Ontario. Rags, in her younger days, thought that she was Labrador Retriever, since Deborah's father, who raised Labs, would teach them to retrieve in the water. Rags was a fine swimmer, but too small to keep up with the larger dogs. Good old Rags.........RIP.


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, after reading of your loss I forgot why I wanted to reply to you.

My son-in-law is Jewish and we always have bagels when I visit. Could you tell me what is the difference between New York bagels and Montreal bagels? I bought some today and was disappointed that they weren't as good as the ones we got in Toronto.


----------



## minnes

I looked up what i thought was my friend's relative in hamilton, and left a message, we shall see if they get back to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, I would have to ask my wife (who is currently in Chicago, the "city with the broad shoulders"), but I think it has something to do with how they are made prior to baking (e.g., boiling them in water). NYC bagels are larger and chewier, with Montreal-style bagels much thinner and with a fluffier texture. It's hard to describe in words, but if you had real Montreal-style or NYC Jewish bagels, you would NOT be disappointed.

Try some in the Cafe Chez Marc and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, all. Brunch tomorrow starting at 8AM local time. BYOB -- Bring Your Own Bagels. Paix.


----------



## arminarm

A beautiful cool breeze enveloped Toronto this evening like a fluffy mint pillow as I exited TO's super-hip Pages Bookstore.
I shall fade nicely whilst reading a new Seamus Heaney book of collected prose, "Finder's Keepers".


----------



## Dr.G.

Macello, bring your book to brunch this morning. We have an author's chair each morning, and you read an excerpt from your favorite author.

Brunch is now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## minnes

What a great day this is starting to be!
Guess what, i solved the mystery of my missing friend.
he is well, he just moved and with all the hubub forgot to give me his new information.
I hope we have some fine brunching stuff, Im hungry agin!


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

Dr. G, my condolences for the loss of your pet and friend.


----------



## arminarm

from an African elder:

" to hunt a modern rabbit, you need a modern dog."


----------



## Dr.G.

Etaoin Shrdlu, thank you for your kind thoughts. Macello, Rags was not much of a rabbit dog, but she once scared off three coyotes from my father-in-laws ranch outside of Calgary, once went nose to nose with a Rotweiller, who could not believe that a 15 pound dog would dare be defient. She was hit by a car in Calgary, and still lived to survive the trip from Calgary to St.John's with my wife. Yes, she was one tough dog...........who touched the lives and hearts of all who knew her. She shall be missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I am glad that your mystery of the missing friend has had a "happy ending". I was going to loan you the Dynamic Doxie Duo, plus our new doxie pup, Jack, and watch as they assisted you in this hunt. The Tracking Trio of Dynamic Doxies!


----------



## arminarm

Dr.G,
Methinks the comment of the elder was in jest regarding the question of modernity.  
As an unquestioning gift to humanity, a dog's life span surely and probably by far exceeds our own.
We learn much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very wise, Macello. Actually, in terms of lifespan, Rags and Kathern Hepburn lived about the same amount of time.


----------



## Dr.G.

At last count, Minnes had 19 posts to go until his 1000th post. Just like the great bash we threw for Peter, I think that Minnes deserves a similar sendoff into his second millenium post. He has been a faithful poster in this thread. So, who is with me in helping to plan our gala event????


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess who now has the only four (YES 4!!!! Count them FOUR!!!) standard wirehaired dachshunds in the province of Newfoundland and Labrador????????? My wife arrived from Chicago, via TO, at 230AM this morning with Jack, doxie #3 AND Abby, doxie #4. Abby was the runt of the litter, as was Rags, and was just like Rags as a pup. No dog could replace Rags, but Abby might help fill the void. Our house now has a total of five dogs, and doxies outnumber the humans.


----------



## minnes

hold on now
I thought there was only one new guy or gal, now you have quite a pack going


anyway, I may be getting work as an extra in a TV movie that is filming nearby starting next Monday for a month or so. it isnt Rocket science but it is a few sheckles to jingle til something else happens.
I put in my application so I will know in a couple of days, the woman talked to us for a while and seemed positive for me, they need 80 people and I was about the 5th one to show interest so I am confident.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

posted by Dr. G.:


> Actually, in terms of lifespan, Rags [doxie dog] and Kathern Hepburn lived about the same amount of time.


I would guess that Rags lived with much less "drama" than the late Ms Hepburn


----------



## minnes

macspectrum
how can you be so sure of that
I ve seen some dogs get quite dramatic like when you come home to see them after being away all day, they go nuts.
I think some dogs figure they will never see you again if you go away for a few hours


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

i've seen enough interviews with Ms Hepburn to make that guess.

Besides people are *supposed* to be more in control of their emotions than animals, or in this case, a dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, I shall admit that the life of Rags was without as much drama and charismatic flare as KH, but both had their moments. She shall be missed.......both of these "shes".


----------



## arminarm

macspectrum,

Our dogs make us feel important.
We might just be more easily embarrassed with our tendency to self importance when at extremes "significant other" becomes an oxymoron.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macello, to quote a fine ehMacLand philosopher, that would be a "doxiemoron" in our household. Yes, my wife showed up at the St.John's airport at 230AM with two more doxies. Granted, having them here for the day and watching them play out back made me forget the shock and horror 







I experienced when my son and I picked them ALL up at the airport. Still, seeing them bond with my son, who contends that Max, Rootie and Daisy are my wife's dog, makes me hope that Jack bonds with him (I fear that Abby has bonded with yours truly, and nothing would make me send her back now). Such is Life.


----------



## minnes

Dr
You're welcome to send one of your new puppies over to me, if you change your mind


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I am sure that you would make a fine "puppy parent", but if you saw the two of them cuddled together as only doxies tend to do (think of worms in a can) then you shall understand why I say "Thanks, but they shall have a loving home here at Little Debbie's Den O Doxies (my wife's name is Deborah).


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, 14 and counting. Has anyone heard from Peter S. lately? His silence, while not alarming, indicates that one of the more respected members of our community is "incommunicado".


----------



## minnes

Ok then it is fortunate that you have a happy bunch of beasts
Oh and don't send me a can of worms, i can dig my own if need be.


----------



## minnes

Dr G Im sure Peter would enjoy hearing from you, send him a message tonight!
I miss him too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I will let you play with the doxie pups for a handful of worms. I have a great organic flower garden and I can never have enough worms.


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, wow, that must have been a shock! Five dogs, I can't imagine the excitment in your home. How old are the puppies? You will post pictures won't you? The doxie quints, that will be a great addition to the floor show.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, yes, it gets hectic. Luckily, the new pups have outside experience back in Chicago, so they "do their business" outside in out front yard. Luckily, I am an organic gardener, because they go tearing around the front and back garden. I have no way of posting pictures on this forum, so I shall email one to you via attachment to the email address you gave upon registration.


----------



## lotus

Dr.G. noticed the American flag, nice touch, should make the puppies feel right at home until they get settled into their new Canadian home.


----------



## minnes

Good Evening friends
I was out for supper at my sister's place and had nice evening
I am pretty sure I am going to get some extra work in some movies this summer, I found out that they need a whole bunch of folks in a couple of Movies this summer to be zombies, so I will sunk to new lows and become an undead person to make a few bucks, whoda thunkit?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

minnes, maybe you are Hollywood bound?
remember us when you are a big time movie start


----------



## minnes

macspectrum
yah, I figure, I can be one of the all time great zombies!
I already act like one sometimes.
Seriously, I heard from the agency that they will be using up to 300 zombies, a virtual army of them!
Do you think I can bring my elephant jokes to the big screen?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Free fresh coffee and muffins, compliments of the Double Dynamic Doxie Duo (aka "The Group of Four").

lotus, yes, the American Flag toy is from the breeder of the doxies. It was kept by their mom for a day or so to have her scent on it for the trip to St.John's.


----------



## minnes

Good Morning all
hey, we're up to 1200 posts here in the club, and Im hovering on the 1000 point

I hope the new puppies are adapting to the new environment!
My sister's new lab is doing well, but it's yelp is ear splitting when she wants attention.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, four and counting. I trust that you will post #1000 in this thread. Still, it's your choice.

The doxies are doing well. The fact that they are already house trained and haven't had more than a couple of "accidents" is an advantage, especially during the summer warmth.


----------



## minnes

3 to go
by the way, we never celebrated CubaMark's 1,000th post. He is a solid member of the millenial mass of Marks and Marcs
by the way, I have bumped into a couple of old friends lately that I havent seen in years , so that is always a pleasant thing
I have also been inquiring on how to get into the prop rental business, I was asking some talent agencies on how I could get items from my collection used in movies or TV. A friend of mine used to to rent out things from his collection and he did quite well for a while. he used to rent out things like old kitchen ware, TVs, radios etc. The agent was fascinated when I told her i collect old cereal boxes, and said there is a definate market for renting out such things to sets.
Kinda crazy, but what the heck

[ July 10, 2003, 07:54 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I realized that fact about CubaMark, but it must have taken place in a thread that I was not reading. Que lastima, mi amigo. 

Still, you are on the verge of this milestone. Maybe Peter will pop out of a cake and present you with 1000 of his greatest icons? We shall see.


----------



## minnes

Yes, It would be great to hear from Peter again.
I met him once in Kitchener and had a pleasant but short visit


----------



## Dr.G.

With two posts to go, the red carpet is being rolled outside awaiting the arrival of Minnes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, if Peter were here, I am sure he would send you some icons. Here are a few simple ones to tide you over.


----------



## minnes

oooh, the crowd is growing restless!
Do you have the cranberry muffins and herbal tea ready to celebrate?


----------



## minnes

Well, here we are, my 1,000th post!
It's been fun, here's to another 1,000 posts.
Let the frolicking begin on the patio!


----------



## lotus

Minnes, another milestone for the Shangri-la Club, congratulations on the big 1000. Keep 'em coming. Your posts are always interesting. I'll bring a cake for our morning coffee.


----------



## minnes

Thanks Lotus, we always enjoy hearing from you too!
Gnite all, I have a busy day tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Minnes. The celebrations went long into the early hours of the morning. The sun has been up for over an hour here in St.John's, and the celebrants are still going strong. Thus, in honor of your #1000, free cranberry muffins and herbal tea is ready for one and all, along with some strong coffee.


----------



## minnes

Good Morning all
I could use some of that cafe this morning, I have an appointment in a couple of hours. I'll let you know the results of todays activities this afternoon. I was asked to show up to an interview at 1030am this morning.
ave a good day all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Minnes. #1000 shall bring you good fortune today. Paix.


----------



## MannyP Design

You know... I don't believe I've read this thread...  

For some reason I've bypassed it all these months and suddenly felt drawn to it.









Happy 300 posts for moi!







You'd figure with someone having an early 2-digit member number would have at least a thousand posts under his belt.


----------



## Dr.G.

mannyp, welcome to the Club House. A free coffee or tea for you at the Cafe Chez Marc.

I would hate to be a new member wanting to read all 80+ pages of this thread.


----------



## minnes

hey welcome to MannyP
I just got back from my appointment and it went well
They actually wanted me to read for a speaking part, and although I could read the sheet, it posed a bit of a barrier in terms of reading and displaying some face and body communication, due to my nearsightedness. So the person doing the audition said to adlib something so we just made up some silly chatter and did some improv. It got pretty silly so we will see where this goes, ui should hear back by Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, good for you. I did not know that you were a thespian. I was under the impression that you were a programmer. Live and learn. Of course, Mac persons are multi-talented.


----------



## minnes

Dr G, I have no talent, i just enjoy trying new things, I am sure I have no special ability. 
For many years I wanted to be an illustrator, then a small press publisher, and now mostly a programmer. This movie stuff was just a lark to try to get a quick job for summer employment. If I had something else going on I would not have bothered. But they asked me to try a test for a speaking role, so what the hey! If i sucked then who cares, at least I had some laughs!


----------



## Chealion

Dr. G - a new member read all 80+ pages? How bout long term members who are so far behind they never think they will ever be able to catch up?


----------



## minnes

Hi Chealion 
I have never gone back to read all the silly stuff in this thread Does it make any sense at all?


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, it is there for any and all to read. Every so often I go back to the Monster Thread and pick a page at random. That usually brings a laugh or two, especially the banter between Peter and yours truly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, you shall have a headline act any time you want at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club. You may also do dramatic readings if you so choose.


----------



## Dr.G.

I wonder if someone started reading this thread today, and went through a page a day, would they ever get to the last post? Each day or so, this thread grows a page or two, and after 80 days, we could have another 40+ pages...............so, this person would keep reading and reading. Sort of like looking out the back of a car on a trip and watching where you have been.


----------



## minnes

Dr G, for my first dramatic reading, i choose the Hamilton yellow pages, in the vocal style of Jimmy Stewart.


----------



## jeac5

Well, after the better part of a week with no Internet connection (and very poor phone service as well), I'm back.

And, I have missed so much! minnes, congratulations on the 1000th post!  I am sure that you will be a very convincing and successful zombie.

Dr. G., congratulations on the double doxie delivery (like that?) I'll bet you were surprised. Was your wife taken in by the runt of the litter and couldn't leave her? That would be something that I would do. How goes the getting adjusted period?


----------



## minnes

Jeac5
Welcome back, we missed you!
I have some problems with my connection now and then
I keep threatening to quit my cable company, but I want to keep my email and when it works, it works well.


----------



## jeac5

Hi minnes, thanks for the kind words. Glad to hear that you have located your missing friend. How is life treating you lately?


----------



## minnes

Jeac5
July is a hundred times better than June
by the way the parts I am trying for today were courtroom scenes, so no zombie stuff yet, thank you.


----------



## jeac5

Well, I certainly do wish you luck minnes. Whether your aspirations include juror #5 or zombie # 14, I am sure you will do just great!


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, Life goes well here in Doxie City. We have the only four standard wire haired dachshunds in the province. In a few years, God only knows how many I shall have in Little Debbie's Den O Doxies. We shall see.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., I just have to quote a few lines from one of my many latest children's books (and others) purchased. It's titled, The Hallo-Weiner and is about Oscar, 'who was half-a-dog tall and one-and-a-half dogs long.' Obviously, Oscar is a Daschund. He is teased by the other dogs for his odd shape and to make matters worse, his mother buys him a giant hotdog bun Halloween costume, complete with mustard. Oscar is not happy, of course, but as you might imagine, due to his unique physical specifications, in the end he is able to save the day for all his canine friends and gain their respect.

This is the part that I wanted to quote, however. 
'That night, all the dogs on the block gathered to show off their costumes. Everyone was looking quite scary.'

'Then Oscar showed up, looking guite frank.'

Now, I don't know, maybe it is the illustrations that help to make this quite funny to me or just my sense of humour, but I think that is quite hilarious! 

Just wanted to share.


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., I put the word daschund into google to check spelling and thought I would look at a couple of the links that came up. Have you ever been to this one: 
http://www.wiener-dog.com/


----------



## Lawrence

I have a Jack Russell Chiuaua mix and she is quite a terror, Fearless and very determined to take on the biggest of dogs...Pure muscle.

Dave


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, yes, I have seen that sight. My wife and I want to have our own kennel, and even a website for this kennel. So, someday we might have our own website to be fournd in a google.com search. We shall see.

Be sure you have up-to-date vacination papers for your dog when you go to the states. It will help you crossing the border.


----------



## jeac5

Good advice Dr. and already taken care of. Did you not find Oscar's dilemna amusing at all?


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, you asked if I found "Oscar's dilemna amusing", I would have, other than for the reality that one out of every four doxies needs counselling for their low self-esteem due to their physical appearance. Doxie Doctors of Psychiatry are quite common in many larger cities. St.John's does not have one, so we have to shelter our doxies from other dogs and mirrors. If they have no sense of what they look like compared to other dogs, then there is no problem. When they realize what they actually look like, then there are psychological and emotional problems. I always wondered what would happen when one doxie looks at another doxie. The latest theory is that the observant doxie thinks that they are looking at a rather strange dog, and how lucky they are not to look like this strange dog. Now, with four in the house, and lots of mirrors everywhere, one can only wonder what will happen. We shall see.


----------



## jeac5

Good luck to you, Dr. As I said, Oscar is able to save Halloween thanks to his unique canine size (he is able to see the cat feet sticking out from under the costume designed to scare all of the dogs away). Anyway, I trust your dog's mental health will be cared for.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our vet, Dr. Doodlemeyey Dworkis, has prescribed Puppy Prozac for the pups, and has utilized hypnotherapy on Rootie and Daisy. When they all start to run, it looks like furry torpedoes coming up the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, "perception is reality". What you see/experience is real for you. Whenever the topic of doxies finds it's way into this thread, always take it as part truth, part fiction, part fantasy. No harm is intended, just light-hearted humor.

So, how is Life treating you today???


----------



## minnes

oy, I really don't know what's real anymore, you guys really lost me here.


----------



## jeac5

minnes, what's wrong? Did we stray a little too far from reality for you? You know the clubhouse, step away for a bit and who knows what will happen?


----------



## minnes

Good Evening
all
Dr G and Jeac5
I huess sometimesi find it hard to believe that anyone else can be as silly as me 

I m watching Free Enterprise on Space channel, I can really relate to the characters in this show going though the midlife reality check.
Anyway, I will let you know know what happens this week as events develop.


----------



## jeac5

Good luck, minnes! 

And, good night all


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, all. A hot and humid day here in St.John's. Doxies look like limp noodles. Spent the morning gardening, so no doxie was able to see me dig. Once they see a hole in the garden, instinct kicks in and they go for the badger.


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

A doxy and a badger game. Hmmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Etaoin Shrdlu, showing a dachshund a hole is like showing a Labrador Retriever water. This is what they are bred to do, and their instincts take over.


----------



## minnes

Good day all of you fine folks!
I start my first movie extra gig tomorrow morning, I dont know anything more 
and so it begins.....


----------



## MacNutt

My oath...is this thing STILL going??









Someone's gotta do something about this..... now where did I put that salmon-canon?

(and you're still talking about doxies. _arrrrggghhh_ )


----------



## Dr.G.

Minne, good for you!!! Just think, years from now, when you are receiving your first Oscar, we can all say "We knew him when!" Break a leg!


----------



## Dr.G.

MacNutt, since you were gone, ehMacLand signed the Geneva Accords banning such weapons as landmines, chemical weapons and salmon launchers. Sorry, but you shall need to find another way of expressing your discontent. However, on the topic of doxies, if you saw a picture of the two new doxie pups my wife brought back from the breeder in Chicago, even your heart would melt.


----------



## jeac5

Good evening all. I hope everyone has had a good weekend. I enjoyed myself a little too much at a bonfire last night and have had an off day, shall we say. Feeling better now.

minnes, congratulations and good luck tomorrow! This should be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, glad to hear that you are back on the mend. 

We had a dry St.Swithins day here in St. John's. As the old saying goes

St Swithin's day, if thou dost rain, 
For forty days it will remain; 
St Swithin's day, if thou be fair, 
For forty days will rain nae mair. 

This means that if it rains on St Swithins day it will rain for forty days. If it doesn't rain on St Swithins day, it will not rain for forty days.


----------



## MacNutt

Nae _that's_ broad Scots yer speakin laddie!    

Who said all Newfies were bog-Irish? Bah!


----------



## jeac5

Dr. G., I am glad that you won't have to build any arks to weather the forty days of rain. I'm sure you have much better things to do.

I just caught the tail end of the first G5 commercial that I have seen on TV. Too bad I didn't realize it was a G5 commercial until the very end, so I missed it for the most part. Oh well, I'm sure I will catch it again.

Night all.


----------



## Marilee

McNutt,

I apologize for my language.. I will be sure to edit it from here on. Thank you and I hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## MacNutt

I doubt if you could possibly offend _me_ ...no matter what you did. It's just a simple matter of protocol here at ehmac.

And most of us seem to think that it gives us a bit of style. Especially when we are compared to the rest of the dreck at some of the other forums.

Say...while your'e at it...could I make one more small suggestion?

My screen(ehmac) name is actually my real name. It's a proud old clan of Scots warriors and...I hope you take this in the manner in which I mean it...my name has an "A" in it.

I'd be very grateful if you'd refer to me using the full family name. Thanks.   

(BTW...just to clarify. In Scots lore, the legitimate sons are called "Mac" and the illegitimate sons are called "Mc". Several people have called me a bastard before this...but never to my face)


----------



## Marilee

Jezz... I am batting 1000 tonight. MacNutt I am Macsorry







I live on an island which still speaks Gaelic... and am surrounded by MacDonalds, MacIssacs,MacIntyres, MacDougalls, MacLean, MacNeil.. the list goes on for days. I will remember an "a" when typing your name.


----------



## MacNutt

You're definitely in good company surrounded by all of those Scots.   

We of Scottish descent may not always get along with each other....actually we MOSTLY don't get along with each other...but we all agree that a lady is someone worth defending. Above all other things.

I trust that you are treated well by all of the "Macs" and even by some of the "Mc's" (who could very well be northern Irish, by the way)

Anyway...I've been all over North and South America, but I have never been to Cape Breton island. It is, by all accounts, a tragically beautiful place. 

I hope to go there and see it for myself someday soon.

My family emigrated to the USA in the 1700's...and then to Nova Scotia (go figure) and Prince Edward Island. Then we moved west (just restless I guess).

There is still an island near Halifax named MacNutt island, I believe. I'm not sure when we arrived there, but...knowing my ancestors I suspect that we took it by force. Probably from the Brits.

Such is the Highland way....

Odd that we're both on islands at opposite ends of this vast land. Dr. G and I have compared notes several times on this very same subject. It's interesting, sometimes, to compare the weather in our respective areas . Especially in the winter. (we don't really have one out here. No snow...just a rainy season and a sunny season.)

Anyway, it's almost time to bid goodbye to everyone at ehmac. Perhaps next time we can talk about Latin America...I noticed that your signature is in Spanish. I've spent almost one third of my life living and working in South America...

Ciao for now.


----------



## minnes

Good Morning
marilee, welcome back, nice to meet you again, enjoy your stay, thanks for the story.

Macnutt, you are one person who does not need a scren name, i thought you meant you were a Mac Nut, but ironicly you have that name already.
Hey my great, great grandparents are Scottish too.


----------



## Marilee

For Dr. G

Subject: A good lesson in quick thinking.
A wealthy man decided to go on a safari in Africa. He took his faithful pet dachshund along for company.

One day, the dachshund starts chasing
butterflies and before long the dachshund discovers that he is lost.
So, wandering about, he notices a leopard heading rapidly in his direction with the obvious intention of having lunch.

The dachshund thinks, "OK, I'm in deep trouble now!"
Then he noticed some bones on the ground close by, and immediately settles down to chew on the bones with his back to the approaching cat.

Just as the leopard is about to leap, the dachshund exclaims loudly, "Boy,that was one delicious leopard. I wonder if there are any more around here?"


Hearing this, the leopard halts his attack in mid-stride, and as a look of terror comes over him and he slinks away into the trees.

"Whew," says the leopard. "That was close. That dachshund nearly had me."

Meanwhile, a monkey who had been watching the whole scene from a nearby tree figures he can put this knowledge to good use and trade it for protection from the leopard. So, off he goes.

But the dachshund saw him heading after the leopard with great speed, and figured that something must be up.

The monkey soon catches up with the leopard, spills the beans and strikes a deal for himself with the leopard.
The leopard is furious at being made a fool of and says, "Here monkey, hop on my back and watch what's going to happen to that conniving canine."

Now the dachshund sees the leopard coming with the monkey on his back, and thinks, "What am I going to do now?"

But instead of running, the dog sits down with his back to his attackers, pretending he hasn't seen them yet...and just when they get close enough to hear, the dachshund says,
"Where's that darn monkey? I sent him off half an hour ago to bring me another leopard."

Moral of the story:

IF YOU CAN'T DAZZLE THEM WITH YOUR
BRILLIANCE,
THEN BAFFLE THEM WITH YOUR BULL****!!


----------



## MacNutt

Good story! I've heard something like it once before...but with a few noteable differences.

I liked your version better.   

Just a thought here... at ehmac we generally tend to spell rough language with a bit of camoflage. 

"Bull****" would be better stated as "bullsh*t".

Its not censorship...it just has a bit more class. And the mayor likes it that way. As do we all.

Claro?

(BTW...keep posting! Good stuff!)


----------



## Dr.G.

My mother's father was born in Canada, but his mother was born in Scotland. Thus, I have some Scotish blood in me. This must by why I love bagpipe music, since I never heard much of it until I came to Canada.


----------



## MacNutt

How could anyone _not_ like bagpipe music? Ach! The soond o the pipes! The only musical instrument that is also considered a weapon of war. 

The mournful sound of a lone piper skirling away on a hilltop at dusk brings chills to my spine and a tear to my eye.

( _sigh_ )

Glad to hear you've got some Scots blood, Dr. G. I shall have to be more careful whilst hurling insults in your direction in the future.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacNutt, most of my heritage is German-Jewish and Russian Jewish, and I don't like lox (aka smoked salmon). Luckily, with four doxies and Max, there is no mess when the salmon is launched this way. Still, when they come flying, I shall don the Dr.G. tartan and get the pipers to prepare for battle. If the salmon stop flying, I shall know that you are launching and miscalculated your launch coordinates. If they keep flying overhead, I shall know that it is from someone who dislikes doxies and bagpipes.

FYI, Scotland and Alaska are the two places I want to visit for an extended period before I die.


----------



## jeac5

Wow! Good evening everyone. Thanks to macnutt and marilee, that was the most action the Clubhouse has seen so late at night in a long time.

Welcome back to both macnutt and marilee (who hasn't been around lately either).

I'm glad to hear that the Scots are so well represented here in ehMacland. Makes me feel right at home.

Dr. G., I agree with you. Scotland is right up there on my list of places to visit as #1. Someday, someday...


----------



## MacNutt

I've been to both places Marc. Both are severely beautiful (but Scotland is a little short of trees for my liking). The weather is a bit gloomy as well.

Salt Spring Island is the best of both places. Mountains and lochs and LOTS of trees...with a mediterranean climate thrown in to sweeten the pot. And no snow most years. And...other than myself..there are no large carnivores lurking in the woods. 

Mostly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good evening, jeac5. This evening I would settle for the north or south pole, in that it is very hot and humid here in St.John's (it hit 37C with the humidex this afternoon). This is very hot by St.John's standards. The doxies had their tongues hanging out as long as their ears. Not a pretty sight. This is the sort of weather you need to get used to in Virginia, although if you are near the ocean as we are here in St.John's, at least you shall get some sea breezes.


----------



## MacNutt

I just re-read my last post an I suddenly realised that I had disparaged the land of my ancestors! That will never do!  

Now I'll have to beat myself sensless with an overripe haggis just to teach myself a lesson. I hate when I have to do that.


----------



## Dr.G.

When I first came to St.John's, I was invited by a fellow prof to enjoy haggis and oat cakes to celebrate Robert Burns' birthday. I don't drink Scotch, but I made up for it with haggis, homemade oat cakes and ale.


----------



## RicktheChemist

1270 posts.. do you guys work?

RtC


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes.


----------



## jeac5

Until recently and soon.


----------



## Cynical Critic

This thread is getting obscenely long. I mean really guys. Perhaps we should start taking bets when this is going to be shut down. The house will take odds on number of days or posts from now. Place your bets!!


----------



## minnes

Hi everyone
Its 5am in the morning and I just got home from my first day in the movie biz
They had us work 14 hours on the first day, we were sent to the Toronto Sky Dome, and I get paid to watch cheer leaders do their thing! Hey, it's a tough job, but someone's gotta do it. They provide a buffet lunch that was one of the finest meals I've had in months. I bumbed into a couple of friends i know who working on the set, so I carpool tomorrow with a full load of folks, to cut down on the ridiculous parking charges and gas. So I guess I'm happy, and they want us back on set thursday afternoon for 10-12 hours more.
Have a good day , I may check in around 1130am if I have time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Minnes. You came too early for coffee this morning. Still, from the sounds of things, your "road to the red carpet" went well. Please remember that I was one of the first who predicted your stardom. A mention in your Oscar acceptance speech would be nice, but an invite to your victory party will surfice. Kudos to you.


----------



## minnes

Good grief, up at the crack of dawn Dr G?
I really should hit hay now, I'm just eating a bagel first.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I don't get up at the crack of dawn........our five dogs get up at the crack of dawn and my wife and I have to abide by "the call of the wild". They will not let us sleep, so we might as well get up early and get an early start on the day. Such is Life.


----------



## minnes

Well, I m just waiting for my ride, so Ive got 20 minutes to kill. What's evrryone else up to today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Trying to beat the St.John's heat and humidity.


----------



## jeac5

Awww, I just wrote a long post and lost it. I don't feel like typing everything again. So, hi to Dr. G. and minnes.


----------



## jeac5

Dr., are you and your wife surviving the five dogs and two new puppies or are you a little crazy yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, we are surviving. The pups are true doxies, especially Jack. He follows his nose, in that they are scent hounds and diggers. Luckily, he has not seen us working in the garden, or he would start digging holes. Abby is a tiny firecracker. Still, we love them and can put up with the chewing and puppy fighting.


----------



## lotus

My son just told me that they now have nine little black bundles of joy. The unfortunate part is that their dog is a pure bred golden retriever. It is still a mystery because they thought they were keeping a close watch on her.But just like in real life we will love each and every one.

Minnes, how is the film work coming? Isn't it amazing how you can sit there for hours before it is time for your part? My daughter is a producer and I have certainly learned alot about what is involved in making a film. Good luck, hope you get more work.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, our two little "bundles of joy" (doxies from hell??? ) are fine, but I can only imagine what nine pups might be like around the house. At some point, my wife wants to raise doxies, so I shall have to prepare for this "blessed event".


----------



## jeac5

Dr., I am sure you will weather such an event with grace, should it occur. Nine puppies sounds like both a lot of fun and sheer craziness.

lotus, good luck to you and your family and enjoy!

Night all!


----------



## minnes

Hello Everyon, another 5am notice
Jeac5, Lotus and Dr G
I just got home from the second day at 5am, I guess I am starting to see that the entertainment biz is 24 hours a day, the set i was on was going non stop for several days, we did 25 hours of work in 2 days. They moved me around and made me a 2 or 3 different types of background performer. I t was all quite fun, and my friends got called to another show on Friday night in Toronto, but I lack the wardrobe, a fancy dress up Tux scene needs. Lotus, we were in easily about 200 takes in the last 2 days, they didn't let us rest for more than 10 minutes at a time. All the industry folks were very nice, we had another fine lunch, and i was quite pleased with my time on this set.
Well, the only one up at this hour is our fine Dr G, hey thar!
What does your Daughter produce , Lotus? TV , movies? commercials?
Jeac5, your moving date is fast approaching , eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Is it my imagination, but with Peter S. being incommunicado, things are lacking their usual "zip" here at the Club House? Still, we are all here to share a momentary respite from the stress of the day.

Minnes, when do you get a speaking role? When will you be selling your autograph on Ebay?


----------



## lotus

We do indeed miss Peter and his special gift of humour. Hopefully, he will rejoin the Clubhouse and lift our spirits.

I have noticed an increase of posts from a few members that usually don't bother to join in the fun at Shangria-la. Now that MacNutt is back he has actually acknowledged that we are here.

But I do miss Peter and hope that he takes the time to let us know that he is still around. And then there is Macdoc, I do miss his very intelligent posts, not at the Clubhouse, but in the other forums. He seems to be a very brilliant man and has contributed a lot to ehMac.

Minnes, my daughter mainly produces feature films and documentaries, but has dabbled a bit in TV. Four of her films have been shown at the Toronto Film Festival. If she was still in To. I would give your name to her as they can always use extras.Good luck on your new career and who knows someday we will be saying "we knew him when".


----------



## minnes

Lotus, It isnt really a carreer choice, more of a temporary job, or semi permanent part time job. I realy want some programming work, but this fills the void to help keep the wolf from the door.

Maybe if we all mention Peter, his ears will be burning, and he will come out of hiding.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, Peter, Peter, Peter, Peter (this is from the four doxies and Max the Wonder Dog).

Peter come home!!!! This is from me.


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

Gee, Dr. G., you do a great Betty Davis!


----------



## jeac5

Good evening all. I guess Peter must be very busy but will hopefully acknowledge his friends here when he has some time.

minnes, sounds like you are having lots of fun, if not much sleep!  Enjoy yourself. I do indeed leave soon and am feeling alternatively excited and anxious. I am even dreading my departure date a little as it approaches. Just nervous, I guess. I really am excited to begin my new adventure. Who knows what is to come?!


----------



## minnes

Hey jeac5
Yah, I did have a lot of good times and got paid for it too, I'm trying to get in on the job my friends are on now , they go back on Monday afternoon, I left a message with the agent telling them I would get the required costume if they could get me in..
What i like most is circulating with new people and meeting all kinds of folks who have a different story to tell, if you ask. I wish you luck in your new job too, Im sure it will be a good experience, and punch up your resume.


----------



## Dr.G.

Etaoin Shrdlu, I think this is more like Cary Grant when he said "Judy, Judy, Judy, Judy!". Can't recall the movie, but it is one line that all impersonators try to mimic.

Good evening, all. It is far too hot here in St.John's, even at 11PM, to even think about brunch tomorrow morning. So, I think everyone is on their own.


----------



## jeac5

Well, perhaps I will get up early and make the coffee. We can just take it from there.

minnes, what would the 'required costume' be?

See y'all in the morning (I'm practicing for the South, you know).


----------



## minnes

jeac5
I needed a Tuxedo for the 2 days on friday and Monday, I think I can get one by Monday, and we get an extra $25 each time we are booked to wear it for a set, so it will quickly pay for itself if we get used. What were you thinking, giant rabbit suit? 

See ya all at breakfast, maybe 930 or so.
Oh Dr G, even though you won't be cooking brunch, it was rather sporting of you to volunteer to clean up again!


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

Dr., I've read that Cary Grant never said it, that it is a myth perpetrated by mimics, which explains why you can't recall the movie.

I saw Betty Davis on a Tonight Show years and years ago, not long before she died. Johnny Carson broached the subject of Peter, Peter, Peter, and she insisted she never said it.

So Carson asked Betty Davis to do an imitation of Betty Davis. She laughed and swung one arm around in big circles while saying Peter! Peter! Peter! to great applause.

So she finally said it, albeit as Betty Davis imitating Betty Davis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gone goes another Hollywood myth. Such is Life.  

jeac5, a word of advice -- unless you were born in the south, or have lived their for years, "y'all" is not a phrase that is utilized by non-southerners. It is not a put-down, or an intentional dig, but since it is not a natural part of your speech or mine, is is not something that sounds "correct" coming from you or me. Just a hint. The weather we have been experiencing for the past few days here in St.John's is what you might expect in June down south. Not sure what the Nova Scotia weather has been like, but a humidex reading in the mid 30's for three straight days is VERY atypical for St.John's.

Minnes, good luck with finding the tux. It might prove to be cheaper if you buy one rather than rent it, in that it would pay for itself if ever you win an Oscar or were named Ambassador to the Court of St.James in England.


----------



## jeac5

minnes, tux or bunny suit, one never knows.









I appreciate the advice Dr. G. I would never dream of actually saying y'all in imitation of anybody southern. Not to worry. Although, when I think of how I sound when speaking rather quickly, something rather similar but less pronounced (in the typical southern way) is heard. Still, I don't even do a very good Cape Breton accent, to tell the truth. I don't think I'll try a new one any time soon.


----------



## Britnell

Judy Judy Judy...

Just like "Play it again, Sam" does not exist. The line (I think) is: You played it for her, you can play it for me"

Or "Beam me up, Scotty" was not from a Star Trek episode. Never said. Lines did include, "Two to beam up, Mr. Scott" or "anytime now, Scotty" but never was the "classic" line actually used.


----------



## Dr.G.

Britnall, correct on both counts. You win a free cup of coffee in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## minnes

Hi Everyone!
I have some more fun news. I just got told that I have a background part in the new Resident Evil Movie for 6 days of filming ! I go in on Thursday for fitting of my zombie wardrobe, whatever that is. I cant believe Im getting paid to do this stuff. The work doesnt start for 2 months, but at least I am starting to fill up my calander


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, Minnes. I told you that this was going to be the start of something big for you. You deserve a break or two. Kudos.


----------



## minnes

Thanks Dr G
I would have never guessed that I would get into this stuff 2 months ago, oh and as well as the Resident Evil work in the coming months, I also found out I got a background part in the film I tried out for 10 days ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

I trust that we won't have to buy your autograph on Ebay!?!  

Be sure that your Best Actor Oscar party is at the Shangri-la Ballroom, where it all started.


----------



## jeac5

Good evening all. I hope everyone is doing fine. 

Dr. G., are you still way too hot in St. John's?

Yay!!! minnes, good for you! A zombie, huh? That should be interesting work.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is turning out to be the warmest week in July since before WWI. Luckily, we have a breeze off of the ocean and the humidity is not oppressive. Still, temps each day in the high 20's is way above normal. Not that I am complaining, mind you. Still, the doxies are not warm weather dogs. I set up a little children's sprinkler for them, but they are not fond of such things, so I spent much of the time in the sprinkler trying to coax them into the water. No luck.


----------



## minnes

Hi Jeac5
It is another rainy day here in Hamilton
I haven't done much studying lately, I have to get back on the ball, I have a test in 4 weeks to pass.
if i can balance my life between Computer work and entertainment work, life could be sweet!
I never thought I would have a middle class lifestyle, like some of my friends have achieved, but I keep on trucking. 
Life is good, I have a roof over my head and food to subtain me and I have all my marbles!
My ambitions are usually pretty modest, i just want to be happy, and live an interesting life that fulfils my spirit if not my bank account.
Good luck in your new work too, Im sure it will be great!


----------



## jeac5

minnes, I always find your attitude uplifting. You seem to see the positive in your life, rather than focus on the negative, which I feel I do at times. I hope you can manage to balance the two work aspects of your life in a way that works for you.

Dr. G., Jeannie is the same as the doxies when it comes to such water sources. A few weeks back when I was camping in NB and it was very hot, we had to forcibly hold her still and soak her with the hose to cool off. Mind you, we were all doing the same. It was the only way to keep cool.


----------



## minnes

My childhood dog used to love jumping in the lake by our cottage on Lake Huron, she would dog paddle like a little motor boat.

Oh and hey, I always look forward to chatting with you folks here, it is a definate bright spot in my day.!


----------



## Dr.G.

When I water the garden early in the morning, or when the sun goes down, the doxies run and hide at even the site of the hose wand. Some fearless hunters!


----------



## minnes

Dr , our old dog used to run at the sight of the vacuum cleaner.
Dogs have it pretty sweet if they live in the right home, sleep, eat, play and have someone else pick up after me.


----------



## Dr.G.

If there is such a thing as reincarnation, I want to come back as a doxie in my house. Talk about spoiled dogs!!!! All five dogs and my wife are having a PC Party (PC is the term we have to use in our house to disguise the real word of Pop Corn from the dogs). Mention that word and they go crazy. Still, they sit patiently (ON THE BED) and she gives each one a piece, then has some herself. Spoiled doxies.....


----------



## jeac5

They are weird, individual creatures, eh? Jeannie hides in fear as do the doxies at the sight of the hose, yet she tries to eat the vacuum cleaner. Furthermore, unlike minnes' childhood dog, I don't think she realizes that she can swim. I went swimming Friday and she won't wade further than when her feet start to leave the bottom, even with me in the water calling to her. She runs along shore, to the end of docks to cry, but will not swim. Oh well.









Night all.


----------



## arminarm

Some days are richer (in pathos) than others .......

This was one to share  

Heard in a variety store and said to an oriental clerk by a smiling and near toothless sample of local white trash:

"Ma intelligents are better'n yer's cause ah'm from 'round heah"


----------



## arminarm

thanks minnes,

The lower east end of trawna has an enclave of genuine ... (this is the shallow end of the gene pool  ) .... hillbillies whose womenfolk are far more dangerous than the men. 

At a table in a local eatery a gent got up and announced to his elderly lady friend that he was walking ten blocks east (Logan street) to settle a score.

She said: "Why ye goin over t'Logan fer? .... they's jus a bunch o'trash over there!"

The local diet is chips, gravy, ex and players.

Hollywood has nothing on the life ..... eh?


----------



## jeac5

I apologize for my ignorance, but where is Trawna? 

And the little sound bite is quite the keeper, non?


----------



## minnes

Jeac5
Trawna = Toronto , in phonetic trashy banter


----------



## minnes

Macello
That was a really great slice of reality


----------



## Peter Scharman

Like in " I wanna go to Trawna and see the fauna"?
Hi gang! Waaassssuppp, eh? As was noticed, I haven't been around for a while. I've been on holidays and as well, I've been staying away from the computer and trying to be more productive with my time. It seems to have helped. Today was especially good...tore down the transaxle from the lawn tractor and repaired it, repaired the Lawnboy mower ignition, cleaned up half of the garage, and then barbequed dinner. Tonight I'm resting while my wife and her visiting brother, sister and mom went to Butlington to visit another sister. A quiet house all to myself...mmmm. My son just came home from work and beat me by threee points in a game of crib. I'll get him next time (I hope)  
A couple of points: Dr G, so sorry to hear about Rags  . The new doxie seems to be keeping you well occupied and distracted....time will take care of the rest. Minnes, glad to see that things are picking up for you. Having fun and getting paid for it...it doesn't get any better than that.  

*JOKE for today:* 

Over breakfast one morning, a woman said to her husband, "I bet you don't know what day this is." "Of course I do," he indignantly answered, getting up to leave for the office.
At 10 AM, the doorbell rang and when the woman opened the door, she was handed a box containing a dozen long-stemmed red roses. At 1 PM, a foil-wrapped, two-pound box of her favorite chocolates arrived. Later, a boutique delivered a designer dress.
The woman couldn't wait for her husband to come home. When he arrived, she exclaimed, "First the flowers, then the chocolates, and then the dress! I've never had such a wonderful Groundhog Day in my life!"


----------



## MacNutt

Welcome back Peter!  

I was also gone for awhile with business, etc. but it's sure good to be back home, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome Home Peter!!!!!






















Life as we know it may now resume.

Thank you for your kind words about Rags. It was not an easy decision, but after the week of hot weather we have had (and are still having) I can only imagine how she would have suffered being unable to breathe. It was for the best.

As for the doxies....................do you want one??????????????? Actually, we love them dearly, but they are forming into a real doxie pack. My wife had to take Max and Daisy out on a walk, with me left behind to take Rootie, Abby and Jack to the park at the end of our cul-du-sac, just to try and break up this pack mentality. I don't think it will work, however. Thus, if you hear/see/read on the national news about a family eaten by dogs, remember my words of warning.


----------



## lotus

Peter. it was a pleasant surprise to start the day knowing that you are alive and well. Welcome back! Things have been very quiet at the Clubhouse.

We are all happy for Minnes. He has such a positive outlook on life that it encourages us to be more thankful for the little things that we have.

Dr.G has kept things under control while you have been gone. We are anxiously awaiting for the delivery of his G5, but he must be very busy with the new additions to his Den of Doxies.

We are pleased that you have returned.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, yes, Little Debbie's Den O' Doxies (my wife's name is Deborah) is keeping us all busy. Still, with our heat and humidity, which has been very high by St.John's standards, they don't want to go out to Churchill Park and play as much as last week.

I hear that the G5's have run into production delays at the IBM plant in New York, and that the backorders of G5's are at least 250,000. Hopefully, Apple will hit a homerun with this computer and mark the start of a new segment of market share gains. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these "dog days of summer"?


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, So Apple has a problem with their production of the new G5, hopefully you won't have to wait too long.

Things around Gtown are pretty slow this time of year. Seems I am always busy, but never accomplish anything. Parkinson's law is definitely working, work expands so as to fill the time available for its completion. I also find that his second law, expenditure rises to meet income, is true. Everytime I thnk I am getting ahead something happens to drain the bank account. Hopefully after the shocks and brakes are fixed, my car will run like new and I can make plans to drive to Illinois.

It was good to hear from Peter. He has such a great gift of humor. Oops, forgive my U.S. spelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, no need to apologize to me re the US spelling, in that I have already been raked over the coals by my friend macspectrum re spelling.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I have already been raked over the coals by my friend macspectrum re spelling. *


Not to mention dibenga "burning your toast" for you.







in the Uday and Qusay thread. You're usually so uncontroversial and sensitive to offending, that I was surprised to hear that from you. However, make no apologies because there is justification to feel outrage for these two men and being able to vent it. 
Thanks to all for the warm return welcome. Even Macnutt (his REAL name!!) seems happy to have me back......I thought his "alter ego" (see early part of thread) was not in his favour, so that was a pleasant surprise.
Hope everyone has a great day. I'll leave you with another joke of the day.


Two rural church deacons who were having a sociable beer in the local tavern when they saw their minister drive by and take a good long look at their pickup trucks parked outside. 

One deacon ducked down and said, "I hope the reverend didn't see us or recognize my pickup." 

The other replied indifferently, "What difference does it make? God knows we're in here and he's the only one who counts." 

The first deacon answered, "Yeah, but God won't tell my wife."


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I could see and understand dibanga's point, which is why I apologized.

I am not sure if that joke would go over well with the crowd that had been frequenting the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club lately, at least not at the happy hour. Maybe you should go on with your standup routine after 10PM. You will have them rolling in the aisles.

So, how was NYC??????


----------



## arminarm

500,000 Stones fans here at the end of the month!
They'll be smokin' the Trawna Fauna where 
His Holiness was fonda Trawna a year ago.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr G, if they can't take a joke, then to h*ll with them, as they say.







The club crowd must be pretty straight laced these days (while I've been away).

Macello, you're a poet and don't know it. I would love to see that concert, but have no interest in being in a crowd of 500,000, posturing for the next available Porta-Potty after walking for an hour from the nearest parking spot.







The music's gonna be great though. I'll have to wait for it to come out on DVD.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, the last comic we had, Benny Bruce did nothing but early Lenny Bruce standup, and we were almost shut down. Luckily, the Chief of Police and Public Morality is a doxie lover, and I promised him a pup from Daisy's first litter. Still, your brand of humor should bring the crowds back, and then we could practice our routines once again.


----------



## MacNutt

Have you heard this one Dr.G?

...a home care nurse was making the rounds in a neighborhood full of elderly patients one fine morning. She stopped in at the O'hara residence and found the couple at the breakfast table. Mr.O'hara was eating his breakfast and reading the morning paper...but at the other end of the table Mrs.O'hara was slumped over lifeless, and unmoving.

She quickly ran over and checked the old woman for a pulse. There was none, and she was stone cold stiff, as well.

Alarmed, she turned to the elderly man and said "Mr. O'hara! Your wife is dead! It looks as though she has been that way for a few days!!"

Mr. O'hara looked up from his newspaper and said in a soft Irish accent "Oh thank God. I thought I'd gone deaf"


----------



## lotus

Tell me I'm not dreaming - Macnutt at the clubhouse telling jokes. Life is full of surprises.


----------



## MacNutt

Actually, I just mooned the whole community but no one seemed to notice. Perhaps my new icam is malfunctioning. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## lotus

Win some, lose some.


----------



## MacNutt

You know, Lotus, I may be uglier than frankenstein's monster on a bad day...but I have a great ass. Too bad you all missed out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ladies and Gentleman
You are witness to the Death of Vaudeville. The revival that was underway at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club has degenerated into "toushie" jokes and images. Of course, this is how burlesque began, so maybe the announcement of the death of this vaudevillian revival might be somewhat premature. We shall see. 
Respectfully submitted,
Jason X. Jinglestars, Exq. QB, Ph.D., LSD
Manager of the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club


----------



## MacNutt

Yes Dr.G...I fear we have degenerated into some sort of scary netherworld where the bottom half of a truly ugly human being (myself) has become the central point of discourse and the focal point of everyone's interest.

Do you think that it is time to abandon this thread and start a brand new one?

Or...will you somehow find a way to factor your dogs into this....and, therefore, continue this pointless discussion ad infinitum?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, no need to abandon this thread. A discussion that includes doxies might elivate this thread out of the depths, so to speak. Still, I shall let others decide. 

The Cafe Chez Marc still does a fine job of Sunday brunch, so why don't you drop by some Sunday morning and enjoy a moment's respite from all that troubles you.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> * continue this pointless discussion ad*


This is an ad for macnutt's butt???









Regarding this thread, I suspect it will endure for quite some time as it is the only thread where anyone can drop in any time and join other wacky fiends for some chatter. Kinda like a 24 hour "virtual" liquor-free pub......that's a doxymoron, isn't it?   I'm going for a coffee now. Coffee, need coffee ...now!









[ July 24, 2003, 09:44 PM: Message edited by: Peter Scharman ]


----------



## minnes

Good morning all
Not much going on for me, I just wanted to join in the low brow comments.
However it would seem , that I missed out.
Oh well, hows about a mid day cinnimon bagel.
The agent is sending me out Friday evening to be fitted for zombie wardrobe, for some reason they need to do this 2 months before filming. I doubt I will be able to get a photo, but if I can be seen on camera, I'll let you know.. There might be so much horrible stuff going on, I might not recognize myself.
My friend John and I are starting to work on our own internet video talk show, I was talking to some people at Canweb.TV and they want to see our product when we have it ready, so that may be fun too.
anyways, good day evryone.
Oh and Peter , you are mostly correct, we want to keep this thread going forever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, one triple-triple coming right up! While Tim Horton's may be reducing the size of it's doughnuts, we here at the Cafe Chez Marc will serve only the large sizes of our homemade baked goods, which are low in fats and other "bad things", and provide positive nutrition (over empty calories).

As for this thread................Party On Dude!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman

I *saw* that moon!! NOT a pretty sight, but that *is* an interesting tatoo  Can you explain the significance of it to the readers?


----------



## MacNutt

Must have been a different moon. No tats, sorry.

But wait...now that I check again, there is a slight blemish on my otherwise flawless gluteus maximus. I get pinched on the butt by beautiful girls all of the time...possibly the remenants of one such encounter that hasn't quite healed yet.
















(BTW...when I turn around after the flirtacious advance they almost always run shrieking from the area....but that's a different story.)


----------



## jeac5

Good evening all! 

minnes, thanks for the info. I can't believe that I didn't know the reference was to Toronto. Oh well.

Welcome back, Peter! Sounds as if you are having a very productive summer.

I think macnutt has finally realized the beauty of the clubhouse, visiting regularly and even telling jokes. The more the merrier!


----------



## arminarm

Perhaps it is here where macnutt's recently admitted and possibly repressed inner "artiste" may spring forth again.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning all! Coffee and bagel time at Chez Marc. It's another beautiful day to be working outside, so that's where I'll be....concrete repair today.
Has everyone been able to erase the mental vision of Macnutt's butt yet??







He has admitted to being ugly up top and gorgeous below. Was he being humble and a braggard at the same time?? Would he be willing to send pictures?? Stay tuned for his response.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I thought that this was a family oriented thread? We should stick to more relevant topics such as peace, friendship, Canada, doxies, individuality, etc.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> We should stick to more relevant topics such as peace, friendship, Canada, doxies, individuality, etc.


Too boring! A little raunchy spice is good if it's not offensive. I don't believe there are any under 16 members in this crowd and everyone knows the comedy club patrons and the doxies love the risqué stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, if you say so, but I think that we should be cautious. No need to infuriate the ehMacLand Committee for Morality and Political Correctness.


----------



## arminarm

To express the inappropriate appropriately is an admirable skill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macello, I agree. However, you have not experienced a "tar and feathering" as I have back in the middle of the Monster Thread (RIP). Thus, caution on the side of civility is no crime. Paix.


----------



## arminarm

Never say **** in front of the beeayebeewhy ..... gotcha


----------



## Dr.G.

Macello, in that my son is 16 1/2 now, what I cannot say in this house are the words "out" (as in "Anyone want to go out?"), "popcorn", "dinner" and "cheese". Each of these words elicits a response from the five dogs in our house that resembles a dog pack gone wild.


----------



## lotus

My Lab's favourite word was "car", because she knew that meant we were headed for the bank to make my nightly deposit.She seemed to think that was a big treat.

Do you really think we can trust MacNutt to send a picture? But never fear on my next trip to Salt Spring I will visit the Pulford inn and wait for the big 6 ton truck to show up and then we will have a true picture of the red-neck from Salt 
Spring. Now, if I can find a way to hide my camera so he doesn't know that he's on Candid Camera.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good luck, Macello! I'm rootin' for ya. 
Just a quick hello before I go back out to my chores for the day. There's just too much to keep this mansion in shape. Time to get a condo. Have agreat day, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, what about Steve Jobs' old apartment? Bono bought it from him and PS&MSG Inc. bought it from Bono. I hear that Woz, during his last visit, left one of his mini longhaired doxies and it is still somewhere in the house. Since these dogs are smaller than Abby is right now, I can only imagine the "fun" you both shall have playing with him/finding him. Do you have young children?


----------



## arminarm

On the subject of expectations higher or lower, I've been invited to a blind date foursome and the words "likes me"







elicits fairly inappropriate expectations given the vast and varied wild fawna of Trawna. 
I am if the truth must out, looking for an école-haute French post-modernist housekeeper/masseuse.
I suppose that makes the doxies's expectations seem somewhat more realistic.








As to expectations re: macnutt's macbutt .... some are very afraid!


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch was great this morning. Too bad everyone missed it. Maybe it was because I had the doxies clean the plates last week?????


----------



## minnes

Hello everyone

I hope all is well with you
If I can think of something witty, I'll chip in later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I just now realized that "minnes" stood for Mark Innes. This goes to show you that even well educated people can be REALLY dense when it comes to the obvious. C'est la vie.

How is the acting career?


----------



## jeac5

Hi all, 

One doesn't darken the doorways of the Clubhouse for a couple of days and upon return, finds that everyone appears to be waiting for a picture of macnutt's butt!?







Or, is it his face? Or both? What has happened?


----------



## minnes

Hello Dr and Jeac5
Dr, you are on the beam tonight!
Sometimes trees are obscured by the forest.
Hi Jeac 5, we havent seen you in a while.
Im hoping to get more background work in the next week.


----------



## jeac5

minnes, I hope you get to work your butt off this week! And, then you can send us a picture of it!


----------



## minnes

Jeac5
I do have some pictures of us at the Sky Dome last week, I will show you as soon I get a copy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Fresh coffee is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc, along with fresh strawberries from a friend's organic garden.


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

Dr. G. and Deborah, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Etaoin, for that kind thought. Eight years does not seem that long, but we've had our ups and downs, and now things are on the upswing. Luckily, I love her AND dogs, which really helps.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Happy Anniversary Dr G. And you have five lovely children to show for it. Mind you, the kids all seem to have long noses and are quite short, but as long as you love them.....








My wife and I celebrated 23 years last month, so you've got a ways to go to catch up.


----------



## jeac5

Great minnes! I'll look forward to them. 
Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Peter, for the "kind" words. Actually, only four of the "children" are three times as long as they are tall, and with long noses. Max, a poodle/terrier cross (a "terrypoo") looks fairly normal. To be honest, sea manatees, tree sloths and dachshunds are three of the strangest looking animals on the planet Earth today. I sometimes think that all three are related in some strange freak-of-nature way, when evolution was "out to lunch". Still, the doxies are fine, thank you for asking.


----------



## Peter Scharman

You're welcome! Is the "new addition" letting you sleep through the night?


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, since the last of the snow melted away in late March/early April here in St.John's, Max has been up at dawn EVERY morning. When one dog in a pack gets up, especially the lead beta (Deborah is the #1 Alpha and I am #2), all the dogs get up. I usually have a cup of cold coffee poured and waiting for me as the pack rushes out the door and off into Churchill Park. Luckily, few people are up and around at 530-6AM. One unsuspecting and innocent jogger set the world's record for the 200m dash when our pack chased him into the park. Luckily, he had seen the dogs before, owned a dog himself, and thought that it was a great short distance race.


----------



## jeac5

Happy Anniversary, Dr. G. May the next eight be as happy as the last eight (years, that is).;


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, jeac5. For a minute I thought you were making a reference about the next 8 DOXIES!!!







 They are starting to form a pack, which means we may have to sleep lightly. Of course, they go for the smallest one, which means my son.


----------



## jeac5

In that case, Dr., I suggest that you value every minute with your son, just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, Stephen is 16 1/2 and we still try to spend a bit of time each day watching TV or driving around St.John's late at night. It is sort of our time together, much like when he was a little boy and I would read him a bedtime story or two (or five!). Luckily, the doxies all love him and would never hurt him. I guess that leaves me. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight, in memory of the passing of Bob Hope, a true vaudevillian, the lights of the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club shall be dimmed, with no show tonight out of respect for a unique performer.


----------



## minnes

I was thinking of Bob Hope today, his 100 year long life is a remarkable achievment
He lived just about the same time as George Burns, they both lived just a little past they're 100th birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, throw in Irving Berlin, and, along with Hope and Burns, showbiz has experienced decades of fine music and laughs. Of course, there was Uncle Miltie in his 80's, but he was like the new kid on the block. 

Yes, they shall all be missed. I trust that you shall carry on in their tradition of giving their all for showbiz.


----------



## MacNutt

Correct me if I am wrong here, but didn't George Burns check out rather suddenly at age 99?

I seem to remember an interview with Bob Hope (one of his last) in which he said that he "wanted to outlive Burns"...and then the other fellow said "you already have".

He sure was a talent, though. There don't seem to be so many of those about these days. More's the pity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, I think you may be correct. However, Gracie was taken from him way too soon, and he did have cigars that were older than one year old, so we shall give him that extra year ex oficio.


----------



## MacNutt

And he outlived several of his doctors while smoking those stogies to the very end!  

( _he say as he lights up a fat Havana puro)_   

BTW...you all DO know that "Burns" is a Scots name,eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, yes, George Burns liked his cigars. I wonder if he liked haggis and oat cakes? I have a feeling that he might have changed his name, such as Benny Kabelski becoming Jack Benny.


----------



## MacNutt

You could be right Marc. There was a lot of that going around back in the twenties.

Perhaps his love of scots whisky made him one of us by osmosis?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, the "us" being of Scotish or Jewish heritage? Sadly, I am able to claim just a small bit of Scotland from my ancestors, with the rest being from Russia, Germany, England and Canada..............and the United States of America.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just wishing you all a peaceful "Good night".


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

George Burns was the son of — and named after — the famous Highlands laird Nathan Birnbaum.

Laird Birnbaum traced his family back to the time of David (the Picts being a lost tribe of Israel), who would soothe the dyspeptic monarch by saying,"King Solomon Mine, allow me to play for thee on my bag-lyre."









[ July 30, 2003, 01:56 AM: Message edited by: Etaoin Shrdlu ]


----------



## Dr.G.

The "bag lyre"! So that is where it originated. We shall have to reopen the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club and let you headline for a week. We could also bring in the world's best bag lyre players from around the world to let their fine highland tunes be heard throughout the valley.

For the record, I love bagpipe music.


----------



## minnes

Hmmm, The Shangri-la Clubhouse is educational as well as entertaining.
Good day all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, you could learn all sorts or strange and wonderful things here in the Club House. Now, if we could only get degree-granting rights, we could develop a university. ehMacLand U, complete with all the "hoopla" of campus life in the 1950's.


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

Would the hoopla include panty raids and dark, smokey, brick-walled cellars replete with beatniks reciting poems that compete in length only with Fidel's speeches?


----------



## Dr.G.

I personally feel that "panty raids" are sexist, but poetry readings are a must at ehMacLand U. We could stage an all-night reading of Ginzberg's "Howl", complete with howling doxies in the distance for atmospheric sound effects.


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

Sign me up, Dr. G. Do you want some faux sheepskin degrees on hand? I could whip one up in a few minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

ehMacLand U, unlike most other public universities, is an institution with no grades or specific degrees. Our graduates enter with a certain schema (i.e., background of knowledge and experiences) and exit with more knowledge and experiences. Our motto is "Each one teach one". Thus, all of our grads need to share this knowledge with others, both in and outside of our virtual ivy covered walls. 

Many, many pages ago in this thread, I posted our school's song, complete with a link to a tune (it happens to be the melody to "Harvard, fair Harvard"............might as well steal from one of the best). Anyone with a great deal of time could find this page, but by the time you find this page, you could have graduated from eU.


----------



## Dr.G.

Found it (God bless google.com).

This was adapted, in part (a LARGE part) from the song "Fair Harvard" initially written by S. GILMAN in 1811. To him, "we pledge our fame, our fortunes and our sacred honor", to keep the spirit of these words in a faithful and forthright manner.


Old ehMacLand U, we join in thy true grace, 
And with Macs surrender thee o'er. 
By these computing rites, "from the age that is past, 
To the age that is waiting before. 
O Relic and type of our ancestors' worth, 
That hast long kept their memory warm, 
First flow'r of their wilderness! Star of their night! 
Calm rising through change and through storm."

http://hcs.harvard.edu/~hub/songs/fair.mp3


----------



## jeac5

Sign me up. I'll take all the education I can get.  

It's too bad that macnutt can't see the Alexander Keith beer commercials here in NS. There's a fakely bearded, but kilted, Scot who harasses people in bars for not properly taking care of their Keith's. My favourite line is uttered after chastising someone for spilling his beer all over the floor, "I've dreamed of standing in a lake of beer, but not like this, never like this."


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, I have a neighbor who is from Scotland, and this is his favorite commercial. In a way, I think that it is a bit demeaning to the Scots, but he just likes to hear the accent. I feel the same way about New York City accents.


----------



## jeac5

Good evening, Dr. G., I don't find these commercials (there are at least two) demeaning at all. Granted, it is a bit of a parody of a Scot, but all in good fun. At least, my Scottish sensitivities are not offended. I tried to find them online to provide a link, but no luck.


----------



## lotus

Well, well, 1400 posts. This will certainly deserve a party. BYOB and the Clubhouse will be open all night. the LCBO has granted an extension for this celebration. Congratulations to all who have contributed to make this the most popular spot on ehMac.


----------



## jeac5

Sounds like fun! See you all in the Clubhouse.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, I guess I am too sensitive to overgeneralizations and stereotypes of any group of people.

I guess I missed the celebration. Looks as if it was quite a party from the looks of all of the cans/bottles/bodies spread all over, inside and out, the Club House. Who is on the Cleanup committee???????????


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning folks! I have been to SarsFest and survrved!!!! AC/DC and the Stones were awesome!! We only got there in the evening, but that was just right for me, as I wasn't interested in many of the earlier entertainers and the only one I regret missing was the Guess Who. AC/DC absolutely rocked the house and the Stones finished it off in grand style. Thank goodness for all the huge TV screens and sound towers as the crowd was at least about 3/4 of a km deep and over a km wide. The actual performers on stage were like ants to many. Getting in and out went MUCH smoother than expected and catching a subway was a snap. I stayed at my sister's on Yonge St and came home this morning. My voice is a little hoarse from all the singing (belting). Once thay managed to Start Me Up, I was Jumpin' Jack Flash on a Highway To Hell and I got some Satisfaction to boot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Peter. Missed you in the VIP tent. I was a guest of Mel Lastman, and the lone delegate from the ehMacLand Embassy. I found it a bit strange that Mel needed a translator to understand what I was saying to him, but the person was from Brooklyn, so he and I chatted.

Mick J and the boys invited us out after the concert, but I told them that I had to get back to St.John's to take out the doxies. When I told him about Rod Stewart's "Rock on the Rock" concert back in the early 80's, which drew over 10% of the population of the entire province of Newfoundland and Labrador, and that it was done in a natural amphitheatre carved out by a glacier 20,000 years ago, he was blown away and wanted to top that feat. God only knows what will happen if he brings in the same amount of people as this concert, since NL only has about 515,000 people in total. I was at Woodstock (THE Woodstock), but if he comes to St.John's next summer it will make Woodstock seem like a garden party. We shall see.

Glad to hear that you survived. I did think that I saw you in the crowd, but my vision is not what it once was when I was at Woodstock. Such is Life.


----------



## jeac5

What cleanup committee?









Wow, Dr., you were at Woodstock? Cool! That must have been something. What is your most poignant memory?


----------



## jeac5

Well, I was just thinking that my posts for the next couple of weeks will be limited, I guess. Tomorrow, I go to a family reunion until Sunday, then to Halifax until Tuesday. At that point, I come home to pack and take care of last minute things and leave on Thursday for my sister's in Truro. Then, early Saturday AM, I am off on the big journey. So, very little time to pop in, if at all. When I arrive, it will be almost a week until I get finished with orientation and find an apartment. I probably won't have a connection at home for a little while. So, I guess I am saying, I won't be around much but will be back to ehMacland as soon as I can. I will really want to get back in here just to have something in my life that hasn't changed.


----------



## jeac5

Night all. Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

The clean-up committee = ME (as usual!!!)









My most vivid memory of Woodstock was the mass of humanity all in one place for one purpose. The mud was a novelty for the first day or so, but I'm a city boy used to concrete. Most positive memory was hearing Joan Baez sing "Joe Hill" (I come from a strong union family).


----------



## Dr.G.

God speed, Danette. Remember that a teacher holds the fate of the world in her/his hand. If this is your first teaching position, I envy you, in that there is no finer, memorable, traumatic experience than that the first day in front of YOUR own class.


----------



## minnes

Danette
We will look forward to seeing you get back here as soon as you are able! Good Luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say "Goodnight to all of you". Have a peaceful sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Again it is time to say "Goodnight" to any and all reading this post. Dawn comes early here in St.John's, and I have a Cafe Chez Marc brunch to organize once the rest of you awaken.


----------



## MacNutt

Jeac5...Danette...I have worldwide sat service (three seperate dishes..I watch news and other programs from all over the world every night)...and I regularly watch TV from the east coast of Canada.

And I really like those Alexander Keith's commercials!  

I don't find them demeaning to Scots at all. I doubt if anyone else who has Scottish blood does, either.

(we Scots are quite capable of demeaning ourselves...and do so with frightening regularity. We find this quite humourous and enjoy it immensly, BTW)









The accent, the attitude, the bizarre food, the legendary cheapness ("thrift"), the clothing that the rest of humanity seems to be so fascinated with ("what's under the kilt?") a national musical instrument that seems to have been adopted by so very many other countries for both war and funerals....

I could go on.

I could also point out that this tiny, sparsely populated and wind-swept fridgid land in Northern Europe has given the modern world MOST of the inventions that make our life better in this modern time...is responsible for the most popular form of strong drink amongst the world's elite (Scotch Whiskey), gave the world the roots of hockey, the sport of curling, invented the most popular...by FAR...passtime (golf) of the movers and shakers on this planet, produced more Victoria Cross winners during wartime than any other Nation on earth (by a factor of five to one, I believe), invented the bicycle, asphalt roads, medical anasthetics, postage stamps, the Bank of England, the United States Navy, the repeating rifle, invented the telephone, the television, began more than half of all of the major aircraft companies in the USA and two-thirds of all the airlines, were responsible for starting most of the car companies that now dominate the world and whose designers have built more buildings, dams, motors of every type, and pretty much every other mechanical device known to man...dominated the exploration of North America, opened up Asia, Africa, India, Australia, et al, to the modern western world....started (and still own) all of the major trading houses of Hong Kong, currently control and administer pretty much ALL of the big biggest commercial enterprises on the planet and a whole bunch of the smaller ones...And are...currently...the single richest ethnic group on the planet earth.

And, we came from nothing. A totally barren land with no opportunities at all. And not much in the way of materials to work with.

Additionally...most of us were chased out of our ancestral homes to make way for sheep! (the Highland Clearances), and arrived in our adopted lands as penniless, illiterate immigrants. Stripped of all holdings and reduced to servitude and poverty. 

Oddly enough...we seem to have recovered from all of this. Quite nicely, if you care to look.... 


OH...and by the way...it was a direct decendant of the Scots race who was the very FIRST man to walk on the moon, too. Not surprising when you remember that a majority of the early stunt pilots, a vast number of the NASA elite, and two thirds of the Battle of Britain fliers were of Highland Scots descent.  

I could go on...(and on and on and on)....but you get the point.  

Having said all of that...I also have to say that we really _love_ to make fun of ourselves. And enjoy it when others make fun of us!  

Really!  

[ August 03, 2003, 05:13 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, I see your point, and I am glad that you are not offended by this commercial. I just sense that there was an undercurrent of the stereotypical overly frugal Scot. Still, maybe I am being too hypersensitive.

How is life treating you these days out there on the west coast? Has the dry weather hit you as it seems to have brought havoc to the eastern sections of BC?


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow marks my second anniversary of registering for the right to post here in the ehMacLand community. 

I have gained so much knowledge about Macs with those of you who have shared your expertise with a Mac-novice. I have shared many an interesting opinion with some of you on an eclectic array of topics. I have shared a genuine laugh with many of you, and, hopefully, have helped you to smile a bit. I have gained a friend or two (maybe even found my long lost twin brother, craM, if Peter turns out to be who I hope he is) over these past two years.

To all of you out there in ehMacLand, I say "Thank you/Merci beaucoup" for a unique two years. Paix.


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

> And are...currently...the single richest ethnic group on the planet earth.


Too bad 98 per cent of Scotland's population — despite being the richest people on Earth — can't afford central heating.


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

Dr. G., I have just read Howl and am blown away by all that is conjured up by "the '60s:" nothing but recycled ’50s Ginsberg -- maybe not second-rate but definitely second after him —- from Stairway to Heaven and the innocuous Strawberry Fields and Monday, Monday pap to later "in" jokes and references, one of which probably is the film title My Private Idaho. 

But nothing is new under the sun; I suppose Howl had _its_ genesis with the Lost Generation, before that the Left Bank, and before that . . . well, you can go back to the loss of the Garden -- Crosby, Stills and Nash (and like Y, sometimes Young) a later manifestation of the keening. Of course Ginsberg would not have been ignorant of this, for his ’30s German jazz bands would have conjured up a gestalt as powerful as Woodstock does now (which, as an aside, illustrates the hollowness of the marketers' SARSstock hype and why there are millions of chuckles fighting a desperate battle to be released from up the sleeves of everyone 50 and over).

I can imagine his walls covered in Edward Hopper. 

My ignorance of Ginsberg is appalling. Study is indicated.

[ August 04, 2003, 01:28 AM: Message edited by: Etaoin Shrdlu ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Etaoin, when I was about 9 or 10, my aunt took me to the 92nd Street YMCA to hear Ginsberg read some of his poetry. My aunt was a real rebel, who tried to get to Spain to fight against Franco, was one of the early protesters (along with my mom) who marched in front of the UN during those early Ban the Bomb marches. I did not understand the poetry, but liked the idea of writing poetry to read out loud to an audience.

Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I have gained a friend or two (maybe even found my long lost twin brother, craM, if Peter turns out to be who I hope he is) over these past two years.
> *


I have a half brother (father's side) who has a brother Retep. They lived in Bern, Switzerland for some years. Retep was apparently separated from his twin brother at birth and is now stinking rich. He wants to find his long lost brother and share his wealth. Too bad that could never happen to us! 
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## Dr.G.

Just my luck!!!















Here I am, torn asunder from my only living relative, and I can't find him. Still, we could always trade brothers..............I wouldn't mind having a rich sibling!


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *.I wouldn't mind having a rich sibling!*


There is no wealth in my family (besides me and my famous mansion). My sister has a modest lifestyle and my half brother isn't working and is in bebt up to his ears. I think you should look into Retep possibly being your lost brother....then if he shares his wealth with you, you might also share it with me! 







We are "soul brothers", are we not?? As well, if Retep turns out to be your brother, then we will half half brothers (???) There must be a lineage somewhere!


----------



## jeac5

Happy anniversary, Dr. G!!!  And a Mac to come soon. It's been a long time coming, eh? I have popped in for a quick moment. Thanks everybody for the sentiments. I will have maybe one or two evenings this week to drop by and then I am off. Quite excited and nervous, of course, but I guess that's probably a good thing. 

Glad you like the commercials, macnutt. I have seen a book that outlines all of the achievements and advancements to modern society that have brought about by the Scots. I can't remember the title, but you have most likely seen it? I must say, I have had my share of Keith's this weekend. Just doing my part.  Talk to you all soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, this is sounding more like an Abbot and Costello routine all the time. If retep is my long lost brother, and your half brother, then where does craM, my twin brother, fit into this equation? This sounds like what the IBM rep said to me when he tried to find out why I did not want to upgrade my leased IBM desktop at the university after nearly four years. He gave me all sorts of facts and figures why my old Aptiva could be "blown away" by a new system. I told him that if I REALLY wanted to blow away my system, that I would get a new Mac. That shut him up.

Still, the fact remains that somewhere out there, wandering the streets of someplace, are the likes of craM and retep. The plot thickens!!!

da, da, da, daaaaaa!!!! (add the spooky music here)


----------



## Dr.G.

Today is the second anniversary of registering for ehMacLand posting rights. It has been an interesting two years for us all, n'est pas?


----------



## Peter Scharman

Happy Anniversary!! from all of us











> *If retep is my long lost brother, and your half brother, then where does craM, my twin brother, fit into this equation?*


You weren't paying attention, Dr G....go to the back of the classroom!!
Retep is the brother of my half brother (different father than me, but differerent mother for Retep) Retep was separated from his twin brother at birth, spent time in Switzerland and is searching for his brother in order to share his wealth. Since you are also separated from Cram at birth and Cram has spent time in Switzerland, maybe Cram is actually Retep, since names are often changed at adoption. My half brother was originally Anthony, but was named Peter by his adoptive parents (quite a coincidence, eh?). We're Pete and rePete.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, then who's on first? I was never good at creating family trees. All I know is that I am the last of my immediate family still alive. I shall never know for sure why craM was taken at such a young age, and I was left to be raised by a pack of wild Dachshunds in what became of the "Forbidden Zone" (which was actually Brooklyn in NYC, but I was eventually raised by a family of NY Giant fans, and I was raised to hate the Dodgers..........all of them except Jack Robinson, who was always to be treated with respect). Anyway, the family that eventually rescued me from a life of being a doxie raised me as their own. Bits and pieces of my life were told to me, until I was able to track down my real parents. Sadly, all are now gone.  

However, maybe it is best if we leave the Peter/Marc/retep/craM connections a mystery, and enjoy our friendship in this, the start of my third year in ehMacLand. This may be Apple's "Year of the Notebook", but it shall be my "Year of Again Owning a Mac". We shall see.

Thanks for the icon.

"Pete and rePete"!?!?


----------



## Peter Scharman

A born again Mac user! You will need to be re-initiated into the fold. This entails having to use a Mac classic for a full week before being able to power up the new machine. In that way, you will surely be in awe of the evolution of the processing power and yet how easy it has always been.

Regarding Pete and rePete, that's a true story!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I could "fire up" my wife's Mac LC 540 and try out Kid Pix once again. Would that qualify me and spare me the initiation ceremony and "rites of passage"????


----------



## Peter Scharman

No, you have to go all the way back to a small B&w screen and a really slow processor speed of 16 Mz. Amazing that those old OSs could be so easy to use and run on only a meg of RAM (or less). And it was state-of-the -art!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I "fired up" my original Mac (512k in the canvas bag). Good old "Mac Draw" -- it was the first time I used a mouse and could actually do a bit of computer-assisted drawing/design. 

I had to stop since it hurt my eyes to focus on the small screen. Still, it was fun to venture down memory lane. I trust that THIS is worthy of re-entry into the Land of Mac Users, since before this all I still have is the Apple IIe, which I bumped up to 128k from the original 64k. I can get the Apple Logo Turtle to make you a flower if you would like that as a sign that I am ready to come in from the dark side.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Show me the flower and you've made it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, if I cannot post a picture of one of the doxie pups here in the forum, how am I to send you a Logo-generated flower. I could dig up my old sheet of directions to follow to create the flower. Maybe that would please you? Better still, I shall email you an attachment of the two doxie pups, and if that does not break your heart, knowing that you have it in your power to deny their master entry into the Land of Mac Users, then I know we are not related. Expect to say "Ahhhhhh!" at their pictures.


----------



## jeac5

Hi everybody! I must qualify this post by saying that I am visiting in Halifax and am drinking, a bit. I have just been listening to Stan, Rogers that is. I tend to think that I don't have to give the full name, everyone will just know. Anyway, Dr. G. this is for you primarily as you sometimes post regarding the fishery issues in NL. Please all, if you can, listen to Make and Break Harbour. It immediately transports you to a different place, as does all of Stan's music in my opinion. He is the greatest of Canadian singer/songwriters. In fact, (Boy, you will really know that I am drinking)I have often said that if Stan was still alive, the world would be a better place. My friend attributes this quote to me even to people I have never met. Still, I mean it. Ohhh.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, there is some fresh black coffee waiting for you in the Cafe Chez Marc. I trust that you are not hungover too much from yesterday's drinking? When do you depart for Virginia?


----------



## jeac5

Wow, it is quiet in the Clubhouse lately. I guess everyone is busy or off enjoying their summer. Thanks Dr., for the fresh coffee. I needed it. I leave for Virginia on Saturday from Truro, cutting off three hours as opposed to leaving from Sydney. I have booked a motel near Hartford so that I can leave very early on Sunday, say around 5 or 5:30 AM to reach NY around 7AM. Traffic can't be bad around that time on a Sunday AM, can it? Someone recently told me that the I-95 goes through the city (or something to that effect) and that I should take an exit before this such as the 295 or 395 South, to bypass the city and get back on the I-95 later. Does this sound right to you? Any advice would be appreciated.









I hope everyone is doing fine out there.


----------



## jeac5

Wow! Congratulations Dr., you have surpassed 4000 posts. Did you realize this?


----------



## minnes

Hi everyone
Hi Jeac5, I see you are well into your plans, I always loved going on long trips
If I can scrape together some cash this fall I have to take a trip somewhere


----------



## jeac5

Sounds good, minnes. Of course, if you were to come South, you would have to let me know first. Where would you like to go? I hope you're doing well. Doing any extra work lately?


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, I actually don't know how to bypass NYC since anytime I drove towards the city it was to go into the city. Sorry. Still, have a safe and cool journey (it is still hot and humid this time of year).

Actually, I did not notice post #4000 until I hit post #4004. I am not posting/reading as much these days to give my left eye a bit of a rest.


----------



## minnes

I have 6 days coming up on Resident Evil movie and I should be in some more stuff soon.
I could have been working today but there was a fiasco and the agency told me they didnt need need as many people after they asked me to go out , so I told my friend to go oinstead of me, since he is even more desparate than me, 
Oh well it was for Dawn of the Dead, all I need is to get typecast as a zombie. I continue to persue computer freelance work as well
Im a guest at the Toronto Comic Book the 3rd weekend of August, I publish small press comics and other items now and then, so at least that get's me in for free at least. I would love to work on some more print publishing, but it just seems to be so much work for little return with the web giving stuff away nowadays.
So, I guess I 'm doing all right , Im happy with things, but they could be better of course.


----------



## jeac5

Thanks Dr. G., I didn't think that of course your aim would be most likely to enter the city, not get around it. 

What you refer to as posting less to give your eyes a rest is still much more than most of us. I hope that you are seeing/feeling as well as possible.

If you don't mind my asking, if you could give one piece of advice to a teacher with a first classroom, what would it be?


----------



## jeac5

Ask almost anybody, minnes, and they will say that things could be better. At least you are keeping busy and seem fairly happy. You're doing lots of different things as well, which keeps things interesting.


----------



## jeac5

You know, I just realized that very soon, this thread will reach 100 pages and I probably won't be around for the celebration.  Will everybody do me a favour and lift a glass for me? Happy early congratulations all!


----------



## minnes

Well save you a piece of cake and some spinach dip


----------



## minnes

Jeac5
I guess I have a short attention span, evry year I try something different
I havent had a holiday in over 5 or 6 six years, so Im due for a getaway before I go crazy, hmm yah I know it's a short trip for me.


----------



## jeac5

minnes, I'm sure that you're not that close to crazy, are you? Anyway, you said it, I didn't. Yes, you do sound as if you are due for a holiday, though. I hope you pick a good one.


----------



## jeac5

Goodnight all. I shall try to pop in tomorrow. Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, we need some BIG Peter S. icons to bump up the number of pages on this thread to reach 100 pages before you go to Virginia. Either that, or many of the other citizens of ehMacLand need to rise up and post-till-they-drop. We shall see.

Of course, I could start talking all about the d*xie pups, which should be good for a few full pages, but I have been getting a few personal messages from various people "suggesting" that I stop talking about the doxies and stick to Mac Matters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to put another day to rest here in St.John's, North America's oldest city. Coffee will be brewed and fresh tomorrow morning at the Cafe Chez Marc when any and all of you decide to drift in and rest awhile. Until then and there..............Paix.


----------



## Lawrence

_Of course, I could start talking all about the d*xie pups_ 

You could talk about the digital camera that you wanted
to buy, Did you get one yet?

There is a web site that I joined to inspire me with
digital photography called www.photosig.com
It's based in NYC.

Cheers!

Dave


----------



## Dr.G.

Dolawren, I called Henry's re a Dimage 5 or 7i, but all they had were demo models. Then, Fuji announced their S7000 AND Minolta announced their A1. The A1 is my "dream camera", with everything except USB 2 in the camera. However, unless the Canadian $ surges, the cost will be nearly twice the price of the Fuji S7000. Since neither of the cameras will be available until Sept/Oct. I still have plenty of time to decide.

PS The doxies are growing like weeds.


----------



## ErnstNL

I 


will

help 


to 


get this


thread


to


100


pages


----------



## Dr.G.

Ernst, jeac5 might appreciate the thought, but we should do it the "old fashioned way". 

Can you believe this summer weather, and AFTER the Regatta?!?!? When I first came to St.John's in July of 1077, I was told that EVERYONE talked about the weather, be it good or bad. As well, once the Regatta was over, the hot weather in St.John's would be over. People are still talking about the dry/warm weather in my area (Churchill Park) and there is probably more to come next week. We shall see.


----------



## minnes

Good Evening everyone
I was just just out with a friend of mine, Gord downtown, he just got home from spending the night in Hamilton's east end, at a camp set up near the site of the proposed Red Hill Valley expressway. We both have a shared interest in comic books and art, so when i bump into him, we always have stuff to discuss. he has been involved in protesting the expressway for 5 years, and despite huge amounts of protests from locals, the plans still go ahead. They set up a camp on the site 10 days ago, and now members of the Six Nations have set up a camp last night to make claims to the land to help stop paving over this park. 

Why on earth would politicians want to put a freaking super highway through the middle of one of the countries most beautiful parklands. The Red Hill park in Hamilton is Canada's biggest urban parkland, bigger than stanley Park, and the highway would not only ruin it, but also wreck dozens of local backyards of east end citizens.

There has never been such opsition to an issue like this before, yet the city wants it's superhighway, because many suburban commuters want to trim 5 minutes off their drive across the city. I asked a friend of mine to come with me tomorrow but he is for the highway so he can get places faster without having to view that nasty natural scenery, if it went through his backyard he would change his mind in hurry.

Their is no way they can get the native people out now without a major confrontation, so we shall see what happens.

I'm taking my DV camera down the park this week and get some footage to post on the internet.

so that's my day, what's up with you folks


----------



## Dr.G.

"Power to the People!", Minnes. We shall be together in solidarity, in mind and spirit, if not in body. St.John's faces the same sorts of issues, with developers having a field day with the various urban green belts throughout the city. Some politicians are so near-sighted. Luckily, there are people like you and your friend to help them "see the light". Good luck.


----------



## minnes

Thanks DR G, but I havemt done anything yet. I have been reading about this item for many years, and it just drags on and on, now with the Natives involved it will go on for years, those that are pro expressway, have clamped their teeth in and their ass cheeks are squeezed together and they arent giving up without a long and nasty fight , No matter what it cost the taxpayers.

I keep forgetting that as a lower class, non car owner that there are more people that dont share my point of view and their priorities dont extend past their backyard

Gord says their are about 15 non natives and about a dozen native elders camped out all day and night, and in the morning and afternoon about 50 to 75 more people show up to share their support, not including the neighbours whom are happy to help the protestors save their neighbourhood.

Lumber Companies wanted to log Algonquin park in Northern Ontario, and some people thought that was a brilliant idea.
What's the point of having parks, they just stand in the way of progress, we must be a cranky, sentimental, minority.

This may dovetail with Macdoc's thread, I think we have to get away from the 1950s suburban decentralized, car culture.

[ August 11, 2003, 11:27 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I agree. I bought my house so that I could walk to work. This is now complimented by my being able to teach only web courses in the winter semester, so that I don't even have to leave home to teach. Telecommuning is an idea that is gaining popularity as commutes become more extreme.


----------



## Dr.G.

Etaoin, I am a professor in the Faculty of Education at Memorial University of Newfoundland (MUN). I teach literacy education courses for undergrad and graduate students (Ed.3040, 3515, 4350, 6641 and 6647). If you are interested, check out MUN's Fac.of Ed's website at www.mun.ca/educ or go to the School of Continuing Ed's homepage to see about when the courses are being offered. Yes, they are for university credit.


----------



## minnes

Good morning
There is no news about the protest in today's local paper, but there is an editorial. I wonder why there is no news... ?

here's the editorial from today's Hamilton Spectator
_______________________________________

Red Hill neighbours poorly treated

By Lynda Lukasik

The Hamilton Spectator

Imagine living in a home backing onto a proposed on/off ramp for the Red Hill Creek Expressway. Now imagine receiving a letter in your mailbox one month prior to the start of construction indicating that you have 17 days, of which only 11 are business days, to contact the city with any questions or concerns.

This is important in your situation because the city plans to construct a 2.5-metre noise wall along the back of your property. Note, too, that this is the first formal notification you have received from the city regarding this work.

Now imagine further that the letter arrives at the beginning of July and you have just left for two weeks of summer vacation. You return home to find the letter and to see the construction site posted with signs indicating that work will soon be under way.

Worse, imagine that you do not receive a copy of the letter.

This scenario is not far-fetched. It's what residents next to the proposed expressway on/off ramp at Greenhill Avenue are currently facing.

It is becoming more and more apparent that the city of Hamilton is short-changing those who will bear the greatest burden of impacts should this roadway proceed.

And that is simply not fair.

How is it that we have gotten to this point and the people who need most to be informed and listened to are facing public consultation processes that are so inadequate one can argue there has been no meaningful consultation at all? Providing notice in July that requires public feedback on work to start in early August doesn't create an environment conducive to meaningful dialogue with affected residents.

To add insult to injury, these same residents received a neighbourhood guide to the work proposed for the Greenhill area, which indicated that June and July were key dates during which there would be "meetings between area residents, the City, and the Neutral Community Facilitator to identify and address local issues."

Unfortunately, no meetings occurred during this period. This is no surprise as residents were not provided with the guide and, therefore, not notified that consultation was scheduled for this time until Friday, Aug. 1.

Further, the city made no effort to proactively hold neighbourhood meetings. So, a more reasonable schedule for consultation prior to the start of construction at the Greenhill location was obviously developed as the tardy neighbourhood guide confirms, but simply not adhered to by the city.

Alex MacKinnon is the chair of the Red Hill Neighbourhood Association, a group of Greenhill area residents who have emerged as a result of concerns related to the expressway. His group submitted a letter to the city's neutral facilitator, with a list of specific requests designed to address the serious shortcomings of the neighbourhood consultation process.

The letter includes a request that no construction work proceed in the area until all of the issues and concerns of local residents are heard and addressed.

Their proposal is that this be done via a liaison committee of affected residents and appropriate government agency representatives and that this committee hold its first meeting in early September after summer holidays are over and people are more readily available to participate.

Under the circumstances, the request is reasonable. Impacted citizens should have the opportunity to engage in face-to-face dialogue with the city in order to discuss the details of how the proposed expressway will impact their neighbourhoods.

Unfortunately, the response from the city to the group confirms an unwillingness to delay construction activities in the area in order to identify and address local issues.

In a recent meeting with the expressway project director, I asked why the city could not adjust its schedule to accommodate meaningful consultation. He indicated that the Greenhill contract had been let and that it must be completed within the allocated time frame.

The lack of flexibility on the city's part was shocking to me, particularly after I viewed the neighbourhood guide and realized the original intent was to provide a slightly more reasonable preconstruction time frame in which consultation was to occur.

Meaningful consultation can only happen when all relevant parties -- including those who are likely to be directly impacted -- are engaged in dialogue. Engaging in dialogue requires circumstances that are conducive to such dialogue.

For residents near the Greenhill ramp, construction that is already under way will not create that environment, but only serve to increase the frustration of the people who arguably have the greatest right to be consulted on this project and its impacts.

Lynda Lukasik is an East Hamilton resident, an environmental activist, and founder of the Environment Hamilton citizens' organization. In 1999, she privately charged the City of Hamilton for knowingly allowing toxic leachate to leak into the Red Hill Creek. The city pleaded guilty and paid a record $480,000 in penalties. She has a doctoral degree in planning from the University of Waterloo. She is a freelance writer, and her views are her own. E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I am always amazed at the overreaction of municipal/provincial/federal governments towards non-violent demonstrations.


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

Dr. G., what web courses do you teach? Are they all credit courses?


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hi gang! I've been keeping an eye on what's going (or not going) on the last while but not taking time to post. Everything is fine with me and hopefully with all the Club members. I've done a bit of Mac troubleshooting lately for some extra income and sold a beige G3 desktop that I had for sale. This is to help pay for the body shop repairs caused to my two vehicles when my daughter backed out of the driveway the other day without looking at her mirrors. She creased the Winstar from the front door right back to the rear panel. The car has a damaged rear quarter panel and had just been repainted a month ago. At least nobody was injured, although she came close to being choked by her father.   
I'll be "cottaging" on the weekend and most of next week, so pray for pleasant weather for us.


----------



## MacNutt

Like Peter, I have been very busy of late...and unable to take the time to post here.

Unlike Peter, there have been no vehicular disasters caused by my daughter in the past few weeks. The fact that I don't have a daughter has been a pivotal part of this.









However....last week my drag race team was displaying our Top Fuel Harley dirt dragbike in front of several thousand people at a local "strongman contest" in Ladysmith and we DID manage to blow the engine to bits during startup. Firing a Nitromethane powered vehicle is always a tricky thing and something went terribly wrong in the sequence. The result was a lound bang and a lot of purple smoke. There was some shrapnel, as well...but no one got hurt.

So, it hasn't been a totally unevenful two weeks. At the very least.


----------



## lotus

Peter, sorry to hear about your unfortunate accident. Teenagers do make mistakes! Hopefully they learn and are more careful in the future, or is she grounded from driving the car until she reaches the age of 50?

Too bad you don't live closer to Gtown as my son is an autobody technician and I would have insisted he give you a good deal. He could make your cars look brand new again.

Have a good trip up north. Wish I was going that way instead of in to Toronto for a wedding.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, sorry to hear about your auto mishap. This is not what I want to hear as I am preparing to take my son out on Sunday to "get the feel" of our Mazda MPV. We shall see.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Thanks for all the condolences! I have a body shop I know who gives me very good prices on repairs, so although still a lot of money, the repairs will be a lot lower than other shops. 


> *Teenagers do make mistakes! Hopefully they learn and are more careful in the future, or is she grounded from driving the car until she reaches the age of 50?*


The next time she asks to take the wheel, I'll be reminded of Charlton Heston's immortal words, "From my cold, dead hands......"


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I guess if you claim this "accident" it will drive up your insurance rates? Here in St.John's, the rates would soar by so much for an average car that you would have to sell your firstborn into slavery to pay for the increase. Car insurance is becoming an issue in other parts of Canada, and only now are drivers in St.John's realizing how much more we pay than elsewhere in Canada.


----------



## arminarm

Thanks minnes,
Post your concern about the persistent myth of the '50's Valhalla on MacDoc's topic.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just got our lights back on here in the Shangri-la Club House. Strangely enough, it had nothing to do with the blackout. Seems that ehMacLand Hydro did not accept our check. Go figure!!!


----------



## minnes

Yes, the club's XServe is back up and dishing out the club propaganda.

Hmm, it seems the frozen salmon didn't make it, after 2 days of thawing, and finally we are again able to fire up the Pacman machine 

Things are almost normal


----------



## Dr.G.

Now that we are back to "normal", as Minnes states, brunch is again being served. Of course, there are many out there in ehMacLand that would question the normalcy of this thread and many of the participants that partake in it's "tranquility". Still, what do they know???


----------



## lotus

After reading all the posts from the Western Division of ehMac I'm ready for some nice fresh coffee, black please.

Macnutt has really been busy the past few hours. Maybe he will drop by and "relax".


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, lotus. We have the "Lotus Special", a fine blend of mild coffees grown in environmentally friendly manners and picked by workers who were paid a good wage for their labors. You shall be the first to try out our regular and decaf Lotus Special.


----------



## arminarm

Right lotus, it's been a vociferous exchange of volleys from centre (TO) to right (left coast) and back made more interesting by the fact that macnutt is surrounded by "lotus eaters"  (pardon) and we by hardass capitalist tools.








A cool breeze calls me outdoors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macello, what is your view about how Mel Lastman handled the situation in "Trawna" during the blackout?


----------



## arminarm

He was correct in so hopelessly a dramatic way to proclaim Torontonians as superheroes under these circumstances.
Mel sounds quite deranged lately, maybe because as he admits, his medications are "powerful".
He's been our weird, over-the-top uncle and will be honoured for trying too hard.

He may be Mel, but he's our's!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macello, I have heard various commentaries about how he handled the crisis, and I was just curious to know a first-hand account from a non-media person.


----------



## minnes

To be honest, if it had gone on for a couple more days, and i had some candles and flashlights and a little nonperishable food, I would have been fine un til Monday.

I really missed being unable to read most, other than that it is nice to have my Mac operational, but I was greatful for the phones still working.

The real crisis would have been the lack of water in our cities, fortunately we never had to cross that bridge, but we need to think about it now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, there was an interesting article in yesterday's Globe and Mail, written by Jeffrey Simpson. He proposed that Ontario help Newfoundland and Labrador develop the part of the Churchill River in Labrador that have not already been developed. They would then have a guaranteed source of made-in-Canada electric power.


----------



## Dr.G.

Please be advised that there will be a gala Centennial Celebration when this thread hits 100 pages. The first 100 customers that come to the Cafe Chez Marc shall be given 100 ehMacLand "Moonies" that are legal tender in the ehMacLand Casino and Auto body Shop.


----------



## minnes

I will be back around 845pm tonight to continue the silliness
I even have a special surprise for this evening maybe....


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, surprises, be they silly or valuable, are always appreciated here in the Shangri-la Club House.

To be honest, I am surprised that this thread has lasted for as long as it has and accumulated as many unique posts along the way. Still, it is an area of respite and light banter that attracts the tired and weary of our fine community. We should all celebrate in the fact that many of us have come together, for no other reason than to share a momentary silliness, as you so aptly put it in your previous posting.

And how is your acting career coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, wherever you are and whenever you return to the "thread of mirth" (not to be mistaken for The Monster Thread), hopefully you have arrived in Virginia in one piece. We await your stories about how you are taking to life south of the Mason Dixon line. Until then and there, paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget Peter, who has added many a wise word and unique icon to this thread. Without him, there might not have been quite as many twists and turns as this thread has taken. Thus, we should also thank Peter for serving with honor and for undertaking a task above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nor should we forget our Lord and Master, ehMax, for without his understanding and appreciation for iconoclastic postings, we would have been long gone.


----------



## arminarm

Message from Mel!









*Ladies and Gentlemen, my meds might be stronger than ever but it has to be said and Nooooobody can deny that ehMac and especially the Shangri-la Clubhouse is the ....... very effing GREATEST ..... whatever it is ...... on this blessed planet!* .... where's my car?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macello, be sure to thank ML the next time you see him..............or is that him trying to hitch a ride back to City Hall????


----------



## minnes

Hi everyone
click on this link if you have a fast connection you can see me sitting at my Mac now Live via evocam

http://24.150.213.68:8080/webcam.html


----------



## Peter Scharman

Minnes, I tried the link, but couldn't get a connection to you. Maybe you blew out the server with all the people trying to connect at once.....yeah, you wish!!

Just got back from a few days at a cottage near Midland and am leaving tomorrow for Gananoque for a few more days, so I won't be around much this week. Hope you all endured the blackout relatively unscathed and with your refrigerated food unspoiled. We were without hydro for 12 hours and only lost some ice cream. We didn't lose our water supply thankfully.
Dr G, thanks for the kind words of acknowledgement. This thread would be lost without you.

have a good week, everyone!


----------



## minnes

Hey peter
I turned off the camera
I didnt think anyone cared so i killed my whole shtrick before the ratings suffered
I'll be retooling soon


----------



## minnes

Peter
Say it aint so,
Im so sorry to hear about your loss of ice-cream!
What flavor was it?
We are here to help you get through the loss

If you hung around downtown Hamilton, stores were giving away ice cream Thursday night


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Thank you, Peter, for your kind words. This thread is larger than any one person. We are here together, comrads in arms, fighting for a common cause.


----------



## Strongblade

Wow... 100 pages in 5 months...

You guys really chat up a storm in this thread...


----------



## Dr.G.

That we do, Strongblade. That we do.
How is Life treating you in our nation's "center of political power"?


----------



## Chealion

Strongblade - Storm? More like a Hurricane  Either way, the snippets I do read in here can be funny and interesting, just I don't have enough time to be involved however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, you should spend more time in the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club if you want humor. For some reason, it is the only spot in this thread that has non-doxie humor. Go figure. For dogs that look so strange, they are just asking for short/long/weiner jokes.

How is Life treating you in sunny Calgary?


----------



## Chealion

So-so, Dr. G. Got myself a horrible cough that refuses to die, and a multitude of problems relating to University. 
Other then that, my life in sunny, smoky, and very hot Calgary is going just fine.

I shall have to visit What's Up Dach more often.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, my wife is from Calgary, and we were married there back in July of 1995. I have asthma, and I can only imagine what breathing is like when I saw the pics of the Calgary Tower obscurred by the smoke from all of the fires in Alberta and BC. Good luck.


----------



## minnes

Good afternoon Dr G
Are you on a hig speed connection now?
or dial up modem?

BTW the next post will be number 1500, a very round number

[ August 18, 2003, 04:02 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I have Sympatico Warp 3 DSL. Why do you ask?


----------



## minnes

check out the next post I make
hang on for a couple of minutes


----------



## minnes

click on this link and tell what you see

http://24.150.213.68:8080/webcam.html


----------



## minnes

ok that;s it for now
i have turned off the video link Dr, I dunno if you caught it
be back later


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, all I got was the "The page cannot be displayed" page. What was I supposed to see?


----------



## minnes

you would have seen live video ofme
but I turned it off at 448
kind of embarrassing really, I dont have any actual content just looking to the camera

Ok I turned it on again for 10 minutes
if you catch it in time


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I see someone on the screen. Is that you? One suggestion -- don't have the window in the background in that it washes out some of the picture.


----------



## minnes

sorry Dr
I cant move anything very easily
The cables need to be rearranged to make it easier to set up
anyway, enough silly stuff for now


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, you reminded me of Robert DiNero in "Taxi Driver". "Are you looking at me!" Hopefully, you shall have as successful an acting career as he has had these many years.


----------



## minnes

Dr G
Is it possible to manage 2 radically different careers?


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course!!! By day and by night you could be two different persons.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Just a quick hello from cottage life in the Gatineaus. The weather is great and the water is perfect.   See you when i return.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello, Peter. Great weather here in St.John's, as well. The doxies should arrive at your "cottage" (it's difficult to think of a 17,000 square foot mansion as a cottage) by this afternoon. They have earned a bit of R&R. Good luck..................you shall need it!!!!


----------



## minnes

Dr G
How are the doxies being delivered to Peter's cottage?
Did you put a stamp on their hind end or are they hitchhiking?

Anyway, yesterday I signed with a second acting agent in Hamilton, and I have an appointment next week to speak to an agent in Toronto who represents performers with disabilities, so that should be fun.

[ August 21, 2003, 04:26 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, kudos and care re your agent. The right agent for the right person.

Re the doxies, Peter is sending out his private jet to pick up the doxies. Sadly, I must stay behind and prepare for the Fall semester. Such is Life. I shall await the video of his 1km water slide, since doxies are natural sliders....or should that be natural sleds???


----------



## minnes

Dr G
I saw a fellow on TV who made a balsa wood airplane that was powered by a house fly. He glues the fly to his model them launches it, and the fuel supply is cheap
How many flies would it take to get a doxie off the ground?
If you could get them trained, then the flies could fly doxies direct from St John's to Kitchener.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, an interesting idea, but Peter's personal jet is a Bombardier Special Edition. He spared no expense, down to the solid gold pickle forks.


----------



## minnes

here's the page for flying fly planes powered by common flies

http://www.flypower.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, doxies are not really flying dogs. I think that they would make a great dog team, however. Pulling a sled across the arctic tundra, delivering medicine to a snow blocked community..............yes, doxies would make fine sled dogs.


----------



## minnes

How is everyone tonight

I just applied to 2 more jobs tonight

One is for a java and sql programmer, so I hope I get an interview


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Minnes. In the morning, an actor. At noon, a programmer. But, when the moon is full, and the streets are dark, you turn into a .....................................   To be continued...................


----------



## minnes

how about these....

...a pussycat?
...a nectarine?
...Shemp from the 3 Stooges?
...a 50s beatnik?
...a snake handler?
...Twinkie examiner?
...voodoo doll technician
... The guy who puts pimentoes in olives?
... The guy who yanks pimentoes out of olives?
... Truffle pig handler?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, you said it, I didn't.  Still, deep down, you are still the fine person that you present to the rest of us humble ehMacLanders (which rhymes with Newfoundlanders.....which rhymes with understanders). Thus, if you are able to understand this post, you shall become an honorary Newfoundlander and Labradorian.....except when the moon is full.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Peter. Just one question -- if it was not YOUR private plane that picked up the four doxies at the St.John's airport, who owned the plane that took them away??? Where are the doxies if now with you??????


----------



## Peter Scharman

I don't know who's plane picked up your doxies, but if you want to see them ever again, deposit $500,000 into my Swiss bank account and I'll find the culprit someday.  
Seriously, it may have been Dr. Evil, I think. or perhaps a dusgruntled student of yours.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> * Still, deep down, you are still the fine person that you present to the rest of us humble ehMacLanders (which rhymes with Newfoundlanders.....which rhymes with understanders).*


.....which rhymes with "Help me, Ann Landers!" You guys get weird when I'm away. Sorry I didn't have the doxies picked up in my private jet...the last time I had a guest on board, one of the gold pickle forks dissapeared, so I'm reluctant to let anyone else on for a while. You can't just go to Walmart to replace them, you know.

I just got back from cottaging in the Gatineaus and the weather was great, even hot. I've finished unpacking the plane and am going to bed now. See you all at the Clubhouse tomorow. G'night!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, you were right!!! It was Dr.Evil (I just saved myself $500,000 US). He has emailed me with the same request (I wonder  ). However, the house is so quiet now with just Max, that I rejected the offer. He then made a counter offer of only $100,000 Can. I refused. He then sent me his final offer -- $500 Can. for the return of the four doxies. I then made him a counter offer -- he is to send me $77, 841.38 Can. and I would take the four doxie off his hands. Seems as if they were up to their old "tricks", and the pups are "somewhat" house trained. All in all, it was a most profitable turn of events.

I must admit that I was a bit disappointed in your wanting to take advantage of my potential tragedy, but since it turned out OK, you are forgiven.

Gotta love those doxies.........


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr Evil is working for The Society For The Proliferation Of Doxies. He has artificially impregnated all the females so that you will be having multiple litters in nine weeks. Diabolical, eh!? I hope the money paid to you will be worth the insanity you will no doubt suffer. Maybe you should consider paying the original ransom and letting him keep the dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, obviously Dr.Evil does not understand the canine reproductive system. Daisy, who is two years old, does not go "into heat" for another six months. So she is safe. Abby, all of 5 months old, is too young to have pups. Thus, she is safe.

I considered just forgetting about the whole issue and letting Dr.Evil keep the doxies.....and the poop/pee, but my wife, who is with her sister in Australia (visiting her brother who lives there) would never forgive me if she returns to find no doxies in the house. They don't call our home "Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies" for nothing.

How is Life treating you these days, my friend? For a short while, you seemed really stressed out, and this was not like your usual self.


----------



## Etaoin Shrdlu

Dr. G., I came across this biographical site on Sam Clemens. and thought you might be interested because of the ehMmac avatar you've chosen.

The site has the censored, original Chapter 48 of Life on the Mississippi, expurgated because of the North-South political situation.

I haven't delved into all the content yet (I just started reading Chapter 48), but the site apparently includes his anti-imperialist views, bits and pieces if not all of Eve's Diary and original illustrations.

Happy reading.


----------



## minnes

Good afternoon everyone
I just came home from the Toronto Comicbook convention.
I got in free cause I used to be in the industry, saving $20 and no standing in line
I talked to a few people I used to know, and blew some cash that I only would have spent on food, so i'm much better off picking some oddball 60s and 70s books for my collection than fritter it away on meals.

I'm really hoping I hear from Procor, the company I applied to do programming for.
I dont wanna have to be a zombie forever


----------



## Dr.G.

Etaoin Shrdlu, thank you for the Sam Clemens/Mark Twain URL. I shall go through it piece by piece when I have more free time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch is now being served, compliments this Sunday of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Bon apitite.


----------



## minnes

Brunch at 645am?
Dang, I missed it again?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, we could always send it out by Doxie Express, although I cannot guarantee that it will arrive intact.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Yeah, brunch at 6:45 EST. Dr G is always way ahead of us! He goes by Greenwich time.

Sorry I haven't been in the Clubhouse much the last few days....I've been spending the time I have stirring the pot in the "same-sex marrige" thread. My bad!  

[ August 25, 2003, 04:46 PM: Message edited by: Peter Scharman ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, actually, I go by Newfoundland Daylight Savings Time, which is 3 1/2 hours after GMT. Still, I am up with the doxies at dawn (6:09AM this morning), so most of you are still asleep.

Speaking of doxies, they were returned in one piece, and I am all the richer for the experience. I did donate the money to charity, so my riches are in knowing that someone else has benefited from the doxies ordeal.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Doxies and money...how much better could it get?! By the way, you're being paged on another thread with your name on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, how true. Re the other thread, I saw it and responded initially. By day, I am a university professor. However, at night, when the moon is full, I turn into Dr.G. and his Den of Doxie Doom...............spreading the word of the Doxie Matrix to all who will listen and believe. Tnen the sun comes up and it's back to good old Dr.G.


----------



## minnes

Hey there peter
I hope all is well and good for you!

[ August 25, 2003, 11:06 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. 8AM here in St.John's with a beautiful sunrise. However, "red sky in the morning, sailors take warning". We shall see.


----------



## minnes

Gday eh,
Welp, Im back in action on Wednesday.
I am too be in a TV show called Street Time, I dont know anymore yet.
I ll let you know if the lunch was as incredible as the last one I had. It seems TV series have awesome catered lunches, while Movie sets only giove the good lunch to union members.
Later then

Update
They want me at 630 am on set in Toronto, Yikes, i have to get up at 430am, oh well

[ August 26, 2003, 09:36 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## (( p g ))

Holy cow...I can't believe this thread is still going strong after 100+ pages! Judging my the number of posts, this could easily become a chat board unto itself. Perhaps it could be called ehDoxie.com or something to that effect.


----------



## Dr.G.

PG, ehDoxie.com has a fine ring to it, and should be added to the many Dachshund web sites around the world. For such strange looking dogs, they are #5, in terms of popularity, in the US. With my four doxies, I am doing my bit to make them popular in Canada.

Re the length of this thread, I recall we passed the Energizer bunny along the way, when he decided not to keep "going and going". I did send ehMax a donation to help keep this entire website afloat, so I don't feel that my few posts on various threads has not been appreciated...........at least by me.


----------



## minnes

Hi Patrick
Yah, we are determined to keep bantering on , even if there is no good reason except amusement purposes


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Re the length of this thread, I recall we passed the Energizer bunny along the way, when he decided not to keep "going and going".*


I tosssed the Energizer Bunny into the trash can long ago. He was barely moving and when I threw some dead Duracell batteries on top of him, he quickly died a screaming death. NOT a pretty sight, but it was quick for him at least. This is certainly a "rechargeable" thread....it goes in spurts, rests to recharge and then comes to life again. Vive la Shanri-la!! 

[ August 27, 2003, 04:59 PM: Message edited by: Peter Scharman ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I echo your kudos for the everlasting nature of this thread. In that there is no one central theme that could ever be discussed-to-death, any and all topics keep it fresh and alive. I had wondered if it was going to be pulled when it hit page 100 (or that I was going to be terminated when I hit post #3000), but just like "Old Man River", it just "keeps on rolling along".


----------



## minnes

Good Morning to you all
I spent most of yesterday out in the sun for the TV show set, It turned out to be a police drama for Showtime in the USA. 
We soent about 3 hours playing cards with some other extras
So, all in all we left at 5am and got home at 930pm.
Not a bad day, all in all, I got friendly with some extras and got just a little sun burnt.
and thta's about it for now.
How's everyone else today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, your acting career seems to be going well. You always (usually) seem upbeat when you describe your latest news. I am glad for you, my friend.


----------



## minnes

Good morning Dr G
Yes, i do feel better after being out working for a day.
The word on the street is there is more work right here in Hamilton. Some TV shows are filming nearby, and that would be less travel time.

I also applied to 5 web and java programming jobs in the last week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I am amazed that you are unable to find programming work. I guess I am under the false impression that the ability to program a computer and/or a system is a key to employment. Why do you feel that obtaining full-time employment in this technical area has been problematic for you in the past?


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning! Just a brief hello before I pack up for two days of camping. I'll be at the beach dunes of Pinery Provincial Park. We go there every Labour Day with two other families. See you next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, what a coincidence?!?! The doxies were going to a turf and surf survival camp at Pinery Provincial Park. I guess you shall see them all there. They will be the ones that look like standard wirehaired dachshunds.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. I haven’t, as yet, read all the way through this thread and maybe someone has already made this suggestion so forgive me if I am repeating.... but where I grew up we had a 256 tonne granite boulder, that could at one time sway in the breeze, and now can be rocked by small children with a small lever ... gosh do you think given location and reputation of the clubhouse ....do you think we could have our own ROCKING STONE! with clearance of course for doxies to maneuver ....do you?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, anything is possible.


----------



## BigDL

COOL!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, so long as you realize that this is a "G" rated thread, and a family-oriented Club House.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Labor Day, one and all, from Canada's "sunshine coast"...........the east coast of Newfoundland and Labrador. We set a record this summer (at least for us) of more sunshine than any summer on record. As well, we had just the right amount of rain to keep the drought and forest fire situation under control (this is NOT a gloat over the tragic situation that has hit BC and Alberta re forest fires), and just enough ocean breezes to keep the the hot and humid days bearable.


----------



## (( p g ))

Happy Labour Day Dr.G...I could think of no better place to celebrate my 400th post. Just 600 more to go till I get my super-citizenry card and a place setting at your Doxie Cafe.


----------



## Dr.G.

PG, free tea and coffee for you in the Cafe Chez Marc until you hit post #1000. Then it's free coffee and tea AND muffins for the rest of your days here in ehMacLand. Let's see Tim Horton's top THAT offer!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hi gang! Well, there went the last long weekend of the summer....so sad! We had mediocre weather at the Pinery, with a litle sprinkle of rain, mostly ion the night, but it could have been a lot worse. Sitting around a campfire and playing cards is never time wasted. Dr G, I ran into the doxies at the survival camp, and yes, they DID survive. I gave them a bag of jujubes and some chips to bribe them into being friendly. They floated much better after eating all the candy


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, glad to hear that you survived your weekend. However, I am not pleased that you gave the doxies candy. They are in training to be attack doxies, and raw meat (freshly killed, if possible) is the staple of their diet. Still, your heart was in the right place.

A beautiful day here in St.John's. Spent the day in the garden.


----------



## minnes

Peter and Dr G
Hmm, I like to have a big load of jujubes right after i scarf down a freshly killed moose that i chase off a cliff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, this is the season when moose are killed on the highways of Newfoundland and Labrador. However, it it illegal to take a moose that was struck by a car, since it was not a legal kill by a hunter who is in posession of a valid license.


----------



## minnes

So what happens to the dead moose?
My friend hit a big deer near guelph a few years ago.
It really damaged his car and the deer will never be the same either.


----------



## Peter Scharman

The most you can do is make a hood ornament with the antlers.
Good morning all! Sorry about the jujubes Dr G., but the doxies REALLY liked them and it made me their friend instantly. However, I gave them only the red ones so as to look like bits of meat. I ate all the black ones


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, glad to hear that Rootie, Daisy, Jack and Abby took to you so well. I guess they have a sweet tooth..............to go along with their badger-destroying set of canine teeth. Such is Life.

I shall send you a couple of jpeg of what the pups looked like when they were cute...........and before their candy-induced trip of pleasure.


----------



## BigDL

I started my long weekend late only on Sunday and continued through Tuesday.

I experienced a nostalgic trip to Halifax on Sunday/Monday as I got to move my eldest daughter from the South End to Clayton Park.

The nostalgia comes in as it reminded me of, back in the day, I worked for CN Express does any one remember the orange trucks with the white lazy 3 (CN logo looks like a 3 lying on its back). This time of year I moved many students to University and helped to ship their stuff back home in the spring.

With all of the post secondary schools in Halifax the workers used to refer to moving students personal effects as “Trunk Patrol”. Steamer Trunks were the favorite containers for shipping.

With all the private vehicles trucks, vans and u hauls in Halifax. (As my daughter repeated Yeah! Team Ontario.) It would appear that the common carriers (trucking companies) of today do not perform this service anymore.

I felt as if I was back on Trunk patrol. On Tuesday I “fell into highway service” and then fell back into trunk patrol “service” in Fredericton with the deliver of my sons personal effects.

Back in the day I remember the eagerness on the faces of the student, and it seems for this generation nothing has changed.

Where in the clubhouse will the first mixer be held?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, an interesting "trip". Thank you for sharing this with the rest of the group. This is what the Clubhouse is intended for, in terms of postings of thoughts and experiences that are outside of the "Everything else" realm.

Re the mixer, why not coordinate this and let us know when and where it is to be held. We are a democracy here in the Clubhouse. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow morning, we try something new at the Cafe Chez Marc -- BYOB -- Bring Your Own Brunch. This way, we all get to share in the favorite brunch meals that we all enjoy on a late Sunday morning.


----------



## jeac5

Ahhh, the Internet, the Clubhouse. I have missed them both in the last month. Sounds as if it hasn't been too busy in Shangri-la and I was able to catch up quickly.
So minnes, you are acting lots, good.
Dr., thanks for you well wishes a few pages ago. I hope the puppies are house trained now and life is a little easier?

I have just finished the first week of school and feel as if my head is not quite above water. I'm tired! I don't feel like giving a complete update but I will provide more details as time goes on. Suffice it to say, I am here, have a place to live and school is good, for the most part. I will post pics somewhere as soon as I find just where to do that. 

So, what have I missed and how is everyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, welcome home (in a virtual sense). Guess I forgot to tell you of my theory that effective teachers "burn out" and ineffective teachers "rust out". However, the fact that you are tired is a good sign. In teaching, as in Life, expect the unexpected.


----------



## jeac5

Thanks Dr. G., It is good to be home (in any sense). Yes, I am tired. There is so much to do. Trying to prepare for school when I was, for the most part, homeless was difficult. The other grade three teaches are very helpful. Luckily, although I will teach all subjects, I only have to plan the Social Studies curriculum. Due to the absolute adherance to SOL's here, it is pretty much spoon fed to teachers, even down to the pacing. The school is nice as well and the prinipal is wonderful. Everything is testing, testing, testing. The biggest change is that teachers here spend every moment with their classes, including recess and lunch. I have yet to figure out when one is supposed to go the bathroom.  I feel like there are about 50 things I should have done already but either don't know about or have forgotten. My kids are nice, though. It looks like I may have a class of 25 or 26. They are very keen, for the most part. I have sooo missed the Internet and I desperately miss Jeannie. I hope to have her in about a month. I plan on working as much as possible until she gets here and then hopefully I will be a little more grounded and can take work home so she is not alone for 12 hours a day. I can hope, right?


----------



## minnes

Hi jeac5!

Welcome back, we missed you!


----------



## jeac5

Hey minnes, it is good to be back! Sounds as if you are doing well. On your way to becoming a famous actor? I can't believe a month has gone by. I am so glad to have the Internet again.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Wecome back, Jeac5 ! You look exactly as when you left, which ,of course, is _marvellous_! Things will smooth out and become more natural in short time. The hard part is over and you've survived quite well, it seems. Best of luck to you in your new world!

Good morning Clubhouse members!. I'll be over to Chez Marc shortly with my lunch bag and Timmy's coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, the US has become far more "product oriented", at least in education, from when I last taught there in the mid-1970s. Standardized tests and criterion-refrenced tests in literacy and numeracy are the norm now, with state and federal money attached to schools/districts attaining a certain level of standards. There are also literacy tests for the teachers. I recall having to take such a test in the last year I taught grade 6 in Waycross, Georgia. I scored at a graduate university level (I had my Masters degree at the time) and brought our schools overall level up to acceptable standards. We had one teacher that was reading at a grade 9 level.  

Hang in there. It gets easier as the year progresses.


----------



## jeac5

Thanks for the compliment, Peter, it is much appreciated!









Dr. G., you are very right that performance on these tests is related to school funding etc., which seems to be a problem. Poorly performing schools need more funding, not less. My school is accredited which is good but this means it is overcrowded in its second year of operation as parents want their children in a performing school.
All teachers here are to have passed the Praxis tests, which have replaced the NTE. My situation is a little different but I have passed them anyway having been to school in Maine. However, there are some teachers that cannot pass them and they want them out of the board. It doesn't matter how effective a teacher they may be.


----------



## jeac5

Did I mention that on my fourth day with the kids I have already developed a miserable cold? Oh well.


----------



## lotus

Jeac5, welcome back (in spirit), you have been missed. Things have been quiet this summer, but hopefully Peter's holidays have come to and end, you are back with us, Minnes' new moonlighting career sounds interesting and maybe Dr.G will soon have his Mac. We have had a few new visitors who will certainly be members of the Club, now that they see just how much fun we have. Good luck in your new teaching job.

Dr.G, forgive me for not congratulating you on your CPL Award.Your career has been very impressive. Your contribution to the education field in your new homeland certainly deserves recognition.

Did I mention that after living in Canada for 48 years, I have finally applied for citizenship?


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, I scored in the 97th percentile on the NTE, which, in all seriousness, I felt was a joke. I have heard of the Praxis exams, but have not seen their test format firsthand.

I should have warned you about moving to the south and colds/allergies. For some reason, northerners seem to develop these far more frequently than others. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, thank you for the compliment. And KUDOS to you on your citizenship-to-be!!! I became a Canadian citizen after living here for over 20 years, and now I hold a dual-citizenship with Canada and the US.


----------



## minnes

Good afternoon to Jeac5, Lotus, Dr G Peter and anyone I missed.
On Monday i start an unpaid position for a non-profit organisation in town , where I will be developing a web based inventory system that will help to run the place when it's done. i think it might take up to 3 months to do a really fine job, complete with lots of features and bug removal, and documenting of my progress for future reference.
They don't mind me taking off part of the time to be a movie extra, so i can still chase that crazy stuff and keep making good use of my time. heck, I 'm going to keep a copy of my code for future jobs as well, so life goes on pretty well for me lately. Oh and I have a meeting upcoming with an agent in Toronto who represents actors with disabilities in TV/Film, I mailed her a package and we have talked a couple of times, I just have to get down there.
That's it for now, I'm off to my parents 53rd anniversary celebration this afternoon.


----------



## jeac5

Good luck with your meeting, minnes, and have fun today. Congrats to your parents!

Thank you, lotus, it is good to be back and I can't wait until brunch tomorrow morning. Congratulations on applying for citizenship. Why did you decide to do so after all these years?

Dr. G., you did warn me, I believe. I haven't had any allergies as of yet. I think this is just a typical cold that one might get from being in contact with so many children when not used to it. Such is life. I'll live.


----------



## Marilee

Hello Danette, it is great to hear from you. I will mention it at work that you are settled and have begun your great adventure. If you happen to feel a bit homesick for this little island of ours in the Atlantic, let me shovel the humidity into a garbage bag so you may step in and know that no amount of gel or mousse will ever protect your hair from such moisture. I am very happy to hear all is well, even with the cold. Take care!


----------



## MacNutt

Lotus...I am one of the many who are waiting to welcome you into the society that is known as "Canadian".  

I really, sincerely, hope that it is everything you thought it might be....when you applied for citizenship.  

But...if it is not...then feel totally free to comment on exactly HOW it could be better. The rest of us are certainly verbal about how we can make it better. You should not feel as though you are somehow prohibited from this discussion. 

Honest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our BFBYOB (Bicker Free Bring Your Own Brunch) went quite well this morning, albeit the doxies had to make a long-distance delivery to Virginia to bring some goodies to jeac5. Danette, I assume that you will send them home??? If not, all I can say is "Good luck!!!"

With all of the problems that are taking place in the world, and all the bickering that is taking place in various threads in ehMacLand, it is nice to know that there is a thread that equally welcomes the likes of Macdoc, macnutt, et al, without a predisposed expectation. In this thread, we are all equal...............and quite hungry from the amount of food we all stored away. I guess this might be a sign of an early winter. I hope not. We had a great summer here in St.John's and fall is always a beautiful season. I have given serious consideration to moving in with macnutt this winter, with my wife and doxies, and enjoy a snow-free winter. We shall see.


----------



## james_squared

Hello,

I just wanted to have a post in the Monster Thread. Didn't mean to intrude.

Thanks.

James


----------



## Dr.G.

j_s, I don't want to "rain on your parade", but the Monster Thread was frozen months ago. It was getting too long, and, in the old server, when a thread reached 50 pages, it was shut down (at least this was the explanation I was given). Months later, I just thought that I would start a simple thread called the Shangri-la Clubhouse, named after the ideal spot in James Hilton's book "Lost Horizon". I never envisioned it to go this far, but, as Shangri-la was in the book, this too has become a haven from the "storms raging outside". There are no moderators, bosses, strict regulations, etc here. Just a thread to relax, enjoy the friendship of others, enjoy a free coffee or tea at the Cafe Chez Marc, and partake in the many activities within the Clubhouse (e.g., the "What's up Dachs? Comedy Club).


----------



## james_squared

Hello,

Oops. I forgot about the 50 page thing from before. Rain is nice, however.

James


----------



## Dr.G.

j_s, my prayers for rain are for those areas of BC that are being devastated by fire.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hi everyone! .....and welcome newcomers. Yes, this is the thread that never gets censored or needs moderation. It may be a bit "dull" compared to some of the heated debates, but it always has a smiling, friendly face waiting at the door. Nothing wrong with that! 
Dr. G, I also was flattered to be nominated to be a moderator, but, like you, will decline such a responsibility, as I am a sporadic contributor and not able to be at the computer for extended periods of time. Besides, with some self-control shown by all, there should be no need for extra moderators. That was a good spilling of frustration in that thread, wasn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I have my campaign posters all made up re the postion of moderator -- "If nominated, I shall not run. If elected, I shall not serve." Gen. William T. Sherman would have been proud of my stance. I am not sure if I would describe myself as a "sporadic poster", in that I have received emails warning/threatening me to stop posting so often, or talking about various topics, but I don't let these personal expressions of dissatisfaction deter me, since my failing vision limits my involvement.......at least I guess so since the nasty email have stopped. Such is Life.

And how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## jeac5

Good evening all. Just popping in to say hello and good night. Work all day until about 7PM, find a few minutes to eat and then back at it until bedtime (which is not early enough). I hope everyone is doing well today as the Clubhouse is quiet. Take care.


----------



## jeac5

Almost forgot. Good to hear from you, Marilee! How are things at work? Do you have any news or gossip (of which I am sure there is an abundance). I hope you enjoyed the rest of your summer and are settling in to the start of fall in Cape Breton, something that I will miss. Say Hi to anyone who may be interested and I will hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## lotus

Jeac5 and Macnutt, Well I have finally been informed that they have received my application for citizenship and now the long wait. The reasons I never bothered to apply sooner are complicated. First, with four kids it was my decision to stay home and give them my undivided attention. Later, when the youngest were in their late teens, I returned to work in a 24/7 job.

It was never a priority for me, other than the fact that I couldn't vote. Being a political junkie that part did concern me.

It was the hassle of getting my Landed Immigrant's card renewed that upset me. Never in my life have I dealt with people that didn't seem to know what was going on. You wouldn't believe the number of phone calls it took me to convince them of simple things, for instance, my card did not have a number on it (because way back then they weren't numbered). They insisted it had to have a number. 

Sometimes dealing with the government can be frustrating. When I retired it took a full year for me to convince them I was no longer in business and did not have to remit GST, etc.


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, can you believe it, the Shangri-la Clubhouse is so popular that is fast approaching the 2000 mark. Surely there will be a big celebration. 

Congratulations on keeping the light in the window so that we may all find our way home.


----------



## (( p g ))

Hard to believe but true...








This thread is all part of ehMac's special charm!


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, PGant, to be honest, I did not think that this thread would have been this long or long-lived. I have received several private messages and emails "suggesting" (to put it mildly) that I put an end to this thread. However, it is not my thread, and if others contribute, then it has a life beyone me. 

Lotus, I like your statement about "...keeping the light in the window so that we may all find our way home." In a way, this is true.
As PGant wrote, it is "Hard to believe but true... This thread is all part of ehMac's special charm!". At least I think so, and from the number of total posts, I would think that some others do as well. 

Peace to you all.

Lotus, do not let the paperwork deter you from your goal. Someday, I shall tell you the story about the thumbprint on the X-ray, and the incorrect scoring key for the citizenship test.


----------



## minnes

Hello Dr G, Peter, Lotus, Jeac5, Macnutt, PGrant, Marilee, James _squared, Macello, BigDL and all you lurkers out in ehMacville

Im plugging away at this work I volunteered for
Im setting up some donated library barcode scanners to be used to check in and out computer parts that wil be listed on a MYsql database. I set up a littleweb server with the database on it, and will soon set up some web pages and PHP scripts to process the data. So this should be fun.
I just got a call to appear as background in a new movie called St. Ralph next weekend.
So life is fun.

How's everything going with you folks today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Life goes well here in St.John's, Minnes. You shall be in the background now, but someday soon, you shall be a star!!!


----------



## BigDL

Hi! Minnes, Hi! Dr.G.

I am more relaxed today. Yesterday I had to make a major decision with regard to “taking” a separation package or remaining at work (nice to have choices) Come to think of it I believe the offer a choice is better than a “free offer”. MHO only.

My office is being “shipped” to Montreal and Toronto (like these cities reaaally need more people).  

...at any rate, I have made my choice ...time will tell if I have to sit quietly on the blisters. 

My biggest problem with deciding to stay or not was with only 25 to 30 jobs remaining and with down sizing seemly the goal of the corporation I work for .....the question to be resolved was “would I only be older when I have to take the “package” in (as short a time as 4 month to) a year.” The Corporation is very tight liped managers are not allowed to provide any “heads ups” hints or rumours as their heads could roll.

I will be starting a new (old) job in early October, I hope, (Knock on wood). For today I’ll just sit back and relax.


----------



## jeac5

Good evening all! I hope everyone is doing well out there today. I am trying to phrase a statement to mention 9/11 in some simple way, but there is no easy way to do it. I am sure it is in everyone's thoughts anyway.

minnes, congratulations yet again! Keep the jobs coming. 

Dr. G., I truly don't understand why anyone would feel the need to PM you to suggest in any way that this thread should end. What is it to them if it goes on forever?! Or, if it ends tomorrow? People come to ehMac for different reasons and if that reason should have something to do with the Clubhouse then so be it. I don't see why that should be a problem for anyone. They should just loosen up and come on in!

Anyway, good night all. See you all on the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, at least the PMs were identified to a specific person, to whom I could respond. But I also reveived three "nasty" emails, sent to my university address, that were not identifiable. I did not want to reply to an unknown person, so I just deleted these emails. Since they have since stopped, I saw no need to look into the matter. As well, I am not posting much these days, due to vision problems. 

So, how is teaching in the sunny south treating you these days?


----------



## (( p g ))

That's really unfortunate to hear that some people will go out of their way just to send nasty emails. By the way, I'm sorry to hear about your vision troubles, Dr.G...hope you're on the mend.


----------



## Dr.G.

PGant, thank you for the thoughts re my vision problems. I worry that there may be a major operation in my near future. We shall see.

Re the emails, worse things have been said to me, so I didn't pay it any mind. I send ehMax an donation each year, so my various posts are somewhat paid for. People are free to read my thoughts, or just overlook anything that has a Dr.G. attached to it. That is the beauty of ehMacLand, and all of the various threads. Still, the vast majority of the folks in this community are fine people whom I consider friends, albeit in a virtual sense. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman

This thread is "for the people, by the people" and should be above reproach of those who are too "elite" to see it for what it is. This is where friends say hello and banter when the mood strikes (Remember the notorious Monster Thread?....we had fun, didn't we, Dr.G?)
As there is no defined topic here, it can go on forever without ever becoming redundant. To that, I raise my cup of Chez Marc coffe and salute all members of the Shangri-la Clubhouse, of which Dr.G is honourary president. Cheers!!


----------



## BigDL

Just to let every Eh Mac lander know this out of Dr.G’ hands. So please leave him alone. No more PM’s on letting this thread die. 

Just so you all know if I want to post here I will post here. My thoughts here maybe more random and more inane than usual but they will be in keeping with the sprite of this thread. As you probably can tell I am getting upset ...angry enough to squash a grape!  

And if the Mayor see fit to allow this thread to continue it shall continue as long as it will.

What is wrong with people sharing random thoughts? Some issues I find entertaining, some issues I do not fully understand. I have not read this thread from beginning to end. I read what I want to read and I leave the rest. 

This thread is an oasis, it is a place to be, a place to have a flight of fancy if you wish or a quiet chat. Nice! I barged in ...err ingratiated myself to this thread and no one has been rude or unkind to me here. Thank you all.

Dr.G. I complement you on your restraint and being so gracious to folks who are not. I admire your sprite.

Thank you and the other regular posters for some of the most wonderful moments in EH Mac land.

BTW Dr.G, I do not know the nature of your vision problems but wish you all the luck in the world with rectifying the malady.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I thank you for the title of President, but I just want to be a member of the Club House, a self-regulatory body of free-spirited individuals.

Big DL, I thank you too for the kind words. Keep in mind that the private messages and emails I received pertained to the length of the Club House thread, my comments about doxies, and the fact that I was posting so often about various things. I believe in freedom of expression, and so I did not reply to the anonymous emails, and sent back non-flamatory PMs to the ones I received. The PMs were not mean-spirited, especially since they were from an identifiable person. The emails did not identify the person who sent it, so I just deleted those from my university account.

I believe in live and let live. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Hiall.

This is the first time that I have posted in this thread and I was shocked to hear that you Dr. G, one who is always kind to his fellow ehMacians would receive emails and PM's of that nature.

So I say this to the individuals that are responsible for these messages. So what if this thread is too long. So what if Dr. G talks about his Doxies. Is it really hurting you? If you don't like seeing it, then don't read it. Simple. You have the choice.

Dr. G, it is unfortunate to hear of your vision problems. All I can say is to keep a positive outlook on the situation. All the best.

BTW, I thought you might like to know that my pending Fatherhood has reached the half way mark. My wife is now at 20 weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, thank you for your kind words. If the PMs were obscene or truly offensive, I would have notified ehMax. However, the PMs were just requests not to post as often as I do and not to talk about doxies. The emails were a bit more direct, and their content should not be spread. Thus, they were deleted and forgotten.

Now, for some good news -- you and your wife are to be parents!!!  May you both have a healthy and happy child.............may you know the joys of watching s/him learn to talk, walk, play, etc. May you always be there when she/he needs you, but learn to let her/him learn to fly (in a figurative sense, like letting a butterfly fly). Kudos on this news. Please keep us all informed. Mazel tov!!!


----------



## MacNutt

I hope your vision problems are solved...and happily solved..very soon Dr.G.

Honest.    

And I don't care how often you talk about your dogs. Truly.

But I would hope that you have become the top poster at ehmac while actually using an Apple computer...and not a Dell, or some such lesser machine (running Windoze).

If not...then it would seem to be a rather hollow victory...would it not?

You DO currently have a Mac? Don't you?


----------



## MacNutt

After all...I recall, not so long ago, when you were at the three hundred mark ( and I was close to two thousand) you seemed to be terribly determined to hit the "one thousand post" milestone as soon as possible.

You began to talk incessantly about your dogs, and were frequently seen posting three-word replies to almost ALL of the posts. All day long. EVERY single day.

(And I just gotta say that we ALL love you Dr. G....every one of us. You are a real treasure! Honest!)

Just tell me that you have accomplished all of this while using a Mac, and not a Windoze box.

Please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, thank you for your kind thoughts about my vision. I don't think the situation is getting any better, but only my eye surgeon can say when/if eye surgery (for the third time) is in the cards. We shall see.

Some of my posts have been made on an IBM, a Dell, an iBook, and iMac and a TiPowerbook. For now, let's let this issue remain quiet, or the Club House thread will flare up and reach 2000 total posts sooner than expected. Merci.


----------



## jmac

Ah,
Saturday morning and my view out of the north window here at the clubhouse is particularly stunning: 20 deg and sunny. I'm a real sucker for September ...


----------



## Peter Scharman

Macnutt wrote:


> *You began to talk incessantly about your dogs, and were frequently seen posting three-word replies to almost ALL of the posts. All day long. EVERY single day.
> *


Those were the posts written on the Windoze machines. That was probably as far as he could get before crashing 














 (just kidding...just couldn't resist a Pc bashing joke)
I don't think Dr G really cared about hitting 1000 posts...he just liked keeping in touch with the ehMac members, even with simple responses to let all know that he was around. We are like family and the doxies are like his children. He's a "dognutt" I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

jmac, 26C and sunny here in St.John's. A VERY atypical fall day.

Peter............."dognutt"?????????







We should revive the act and include the FOUR dancing doxies.


----------



## MacNutt

A "dognutt" indeed!    

While I happen to think that Dr. G is a real treasure here at Ehmac( and one of my favorite posters)...I just have to ask....... how many of his 4000+ posts have actually been made on an Apple computer???

I suspect that about 3800 of them have been posted on a Dell. Just from what he, himself, has told us.

Many, many times.

And I think that this puts everything into a very real perspective...does it not?

Just my thoughts on this.


----------



## jeac5

Good evening all! It's nice to see a little resurgence of activity in the Clubhouse in the last couple of days. 

Dr., I am distressed to hear that someone would feel the need to ask you to post less and about different topics. Especially that someone would anonymously e-mail you regarding the subject, nasty or otherwise. I hope it doesn't happen again. 

Thanks for asking about me. I am tired, but busy and thoroughly occupied. Actually, today I am a little homesick. Not for home in particular or my family or friends, but for Canada. Seems wierd, eh? I really like my school and the other team members are very nice and wonderfully helpful. My situation at school is good but honestly, I feel as if I am just barely managing to keep my head above water. I do hope this is normal and that it will get better.

I assume you are busy with the beginning of another school year as well. I know that you have mentioned your eyesight before but I don't know what the situation is, in particular. I hope that this will improve for you. We would miss your posts around the Clubhouse, so ensure that you remain with us. By the way, do you get your Mac soon?

Well, I am off to bed early. I booked my flight home at Christmas this evening. Three months away and they will probably fly by. Unfortunately, it seems that Jeannie will have to stay in the US for Christmas. There do not appear to be properly equipped airplanes to fly her from VA to Canada at that time of year. I guess I can live with this as long as she can still get here in early October.

I want my dog! Night all, take care.


----------



## minnes

Jeac5
would


----------



## Chris

Well, I know that when I come home after work, every day, our dog is wagging his bum off! It does more to relieve any incipient high blood pressure than anything else I can think of! 







Even if we leave for a couple of hours, the reception is as if we've returned from the wars!

Our cat is okay, but the dog is what keeps me sane!  

BTW, Doc, keep on talking about the doxies. They have many admirers coast to coast to coast!


----------



## BigDL

We have a mini Schnauzer - a dog that ones owns himself, the older dog, and a Lasa/shi tzu (not sure of spelling) mix the younger dog. Both dogs are just joyful upon our return indoors even if we have just gone out for a few minutes. Sadly the younger dog seems to have separation anxiety and when left even with his “buddy” for a work day the younger dog becomes very upset.

Our Vet. has mentioned that there is always “Puppy Prozac” for him or if our older dog “goes first”....we shall see... until then we just enjoy and love them both.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning, folks. It's time to wake up the thread. It's a breezy rainy day here with storm warnings, so a fresh hot cup of coffee at the Café Chez Marc is in order.....straight black, and strong, the way coffee was meant to be.


----------



## minnes

Hey all, how's the weekend going for evryone?
Lots of good stuff is happening for me

My job has been upgraded from volunteer to paid. They really seem to appreciate the work, so that is gratifying, They havent said how much yet, but I am excited about the developments.
Last Thursday I went for wardrobe to be fitted for an early 50s movie called St.Ralph, about a 15 year old kid who has some event happen to him during the Boston Marathon. I'm spectator number 26 for 2 or 3 days of filming. Then in less than 2 weeks is a long run on Resident Evil. Then it's back to programming and the real world.

So what is everyone else up to this weekend?


----------



## MaxPower

What has everyone been up to this weekend?

Well my wife and I had some friends over last night for a rib-fest. everything was going well, I had the ribs cooking on the grill at a nice low temperature, I made a nice BBQ Sauce, life was good.

Well the ribs were not cooking as fast as I had hoped. so I decided to light the middle burner and turn the ribs over. I went inside for a bit and when I came out, everything was on fire!!!! There was huge plumes of smoke billowing out of the BBQ. I opened the lid and the fat that dripped from the ribs caused a huge flare up. Needless to say the ribs were crispy.  

Just as I was extinguishing the flames, ny neighbout and his wife came rushing over thinking my house was on fire







Talk about adding insult to injury.

Any way I decided to porceed with the ribs - not bad. Could have been better.

So that was my Saturday night.


----------



## minnes

the inportant thing is, the ribs were salvaged.


----------



## lotus

Has anyone seen Dr.G? It has been ten days since we last heard from him. Perhaps he is busy with his classes, maybe he is ill (I hope not), maybe he got his new Mac and is so thrilled he is just sitting there admiring it.

Dr.G, if you are there let us know that everything is alright. We need you for more reasons than you know. Peace.


----------



## Peter Scharman

I've been wondering where he is as well. I hope all is OK with him. Coffee at the Chez Marc isn't the same without him. He may just be really busy and hasn't time to post. I was like that a while ago as well. Let's hope we hear from him soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, Peter, et al, I have had some major vision problems, and I am restricted to ONLY essential reading/writing. My Life seems to be on hold for everything but the what is absolutely required for work, with pleasures such as reading the newspaper or joining in on the "fun" in ehMacLand restricted for the time being. Very early in the morning is best for my eye, so I do cheat every few days to do a quick check of the Club House. Since my name was not mentioned, I felt there was no need to type anything. Still, it's good to be remembered.

Thus, I shall be with you all in spirit if not in words or deeds. Paix, my friends. I shall return someday, I promise.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hey!,...... glad that you're OK, but sorry to hear the vision is giving you grief. Is there any remedy in the near future to help you? Please keep us posted and we'll be praying for you.


----------



## minnes

Im glad to see the thread go on, but best wishes to you DR G> for a recovery soon.

I just had 2 excellent days on a movie set, now IM just on my way back to my regular work.


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, thank you for informing us of the reason for your absence from the Clubhouse. I am truly sorry to hear that your vision has deteriorated to such a state.

With all the advancements in this field, I am confident that you will be back with us soon. 

Until then we will think of you often and you will be in our prayers.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hi gang! I just returned from a couple day stay at a friend's cottage and thought I'd drop in and say hello. Dr G, if you're out there, drop a quick HI so we know you're OK. A bagel and a coffee would go well in the morning, if Chez Marc will be open.


----------



## MacDoc

Okay ladies and gents time to get THE POWER OF MAC going  
Somebody work out an easy autoplay attachment so Dr. G and listen to his email from us.


----------



## lotus

Peter, because you were gone for a few days I guess you never got the message that it is your turn to make the coffee this week.  

I have to take my car to the garage the first thing in the morning to have my front calipers replaced so save some coffee for me as I will need it when I get the bill.

Hope Dr.G will be able to join us soon.


----------



## minnes

Hey Peter, how the heck are ya?
I would think the DR should be getting his G5 any day now.
I do hope he is coping.
I can understand that if someone were to lose much of their vision, they would have a hard time dealing with it.
I have had my whole life to deal with it, so Im a different story. I still dont have any advice for anyone, except try to make the best of things and keep positive, work with what you have and make any changes to your life that need attention.
I believe he said surgery was likely in the cards.
So we hope to see you in good health soon Dr.G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Friends, forgive my cut and paste from Macdoc's Challenge thread. I appreciate the thoughts from him, Peter, lotus, Minnes, et al. The thoughts I shared with him, I share with you all. Paix.

Macdoc, in the Jewish faith a good deed is called a "mitzvah". As well, a kind and concerned human is called a "mensch". Ask someone who speaks Yiddish to give you the full translation of mensch. Still, I sincerely appreciate your concern re my vision. The techies here at MUN have shown me how to increase the font to huge proportions. The going is slow, but I may be able to avert eye surgery until Christmas. And in the new year, as I am fond of saying, with no pun intended, we shall see.

I wish you and all who think kindly of me (and those who don't) peace, good health, and happiness. This being the Jewish New Year week, such expressions of hope are expected. However, to my family in ehMacLand, I wish you this with all sincerity.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning Minnes and Dr G. Fortunately, my only vision impairment is having to wear bifocals. I empathize with your situation and hope medical advancements can improve your vision levels in the near future.
Minnes, maybe you could rub some of that abundant cheerful outlook onto Dr G to help cheer him up. It surely must be frustrating to be forced to limit your activities on the computer when it is your main contact with your students and friends. 
Hold on to your doxies today, Dr G...the storm is coming your way I believe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, thanks for the kind thoughts. We shall see. (no pun intended).

Re Juan, the doxies are digging down into Dr.G's Dungeon of Doom for protection.

I wish I could read/write more, but, like my diet (down 25 pounds so far), I am restricted. This is cheating, in that I am to be resting my left eye at 1230PM with special drops..........but who is to know. Paix, mon ami. I miss kibutzing with you most of all.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, leave a candle burning each night in the "What's up Dachs" Comedy Club, and they shall come. I guess Peter will have to do a solo standup for the foreseeable future. We shall see. Paix, one and all.


----------



## minnes

Good Morning People
I thought I would drop by the ol club while a few folks are hanging around.
I was just thinking it was a little quiet here.
It is nice to see Peter and Lotus here for a bit.
We have nt seen jeac5 in a while, and I hope Dr G is doing something to deal with his health issues.
Things are going fairly steady for me.
I will talk to you later this weekend .


----------



## lotus

There is a new VIRUS. It's code name is "work". This virus wipes out your private life completely. If you should come into contact with this "work" virus, leave immediately, take two friends and go to the nearest bar. Order three beers, or a vodka, or several shots, and, after repeating this 10 to 14 times, you will find that "work" has been completely deleted from your brain.

Forward this warning immediately to at least five friends. Should you realize that you do not have five friends, this means that you are already infected by this virus and "work" already controls your whole life. This virus is deadly, and I apologize for not being able to warn you sooner.


----------



## lotus

Sure is lonesome in the old clubhouse.


----------



## lotus

Sure is lonesome in the old clubhouse.


----------



## lotus

Oops!!


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hi Lotus! Yeah, it's been pretty quiet here at the Clubhouse now that summer is over. How are you doing? Computer working OK?


----------



## lotus

Peter, seemed like a short summer. I do not look forward to winter, but as long as the roads are clear we can handle the cold. 

Thanks to you my computer is working perfectly!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

the "work" virus is most often predicated by the "bills" virus

usually after adolescence, the "bills" virus invades ones system and then immediately followed up by the "work" virus

the only known antidote is the "win the lottery" serum, but is only effective in one case in millions

sometimes the "work" virus can be cured with the "marry money" regimen, sometimes a very long procedure and not overly successful. over 1/2 the time this mutates into "divorce". however, the "divorce" condition can also create an environment where the "work" virus cannot live, unless the patient had been exposed to the "pre-nup" bug

one thing to avoid is the "lawyer" bug which is very nasty and can suck the life blood out of one - see "leech" for more info.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

just want to add my best wishes for Dr. G.'s speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, work is the curse of the drinking class.

Thank you, macspectrum.


----------



## BigDL

work one of the worst four letter words by times.


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought "oops" was the worst 4 letter word???


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

If I remember my Old Testament, I think it was "wife."


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, I think that "oops" is the worst 4-letter word when spoken aloud by a brain surgeon during an operation.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

ah Dr. G.,
i bet you recall the "bit" that Bill Cosby used to do about the word "oops"

If I could expand on your thesis, "oops" is a word best not uttered by any surgeon during any surgery...

hell, i don't even want my butcher saying "oops"..


----------



## Dr.G.

macspectrum, not sure about the Bill Cosby bit, but I recall a George Carlin routine re "oops".


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

i wonder who borrowed from whom?


----------



## Dr.G.

Probably from Uncle Miltie, who borrowed from EVERYONE.


----------



## minnes

Hi everyone!
Do you realize that for 9 hours, noone posted a single item in the Everything Else section, I have never seen it this quiet.
Oh well, 
Anyone have any jokes ?


----------



## lotus

Minnes, you are correct, things have been far too quiet around here, but it is nice to see Dr.G around for a few minutes. With almost 1900 members in ehMac, one would think there would be a few more posts. Guess they weren't around to catch the Peter and Dr.G. Comedy Hour or the Dancing Doxies and with Mel soon to leave there will be no Mel jokes.

Glad to see that you have been busy with your movie extra work and your "day" job.

As soon as I get my CB in my car fixed I will be headed to Chicago for a long delayed visit.

See you at the Clubhouse for coffee in the morning.


----------



## minnes

Hi Lotus
It is always nice to hear from you!
I used to have a CB radio at my parents house when I was a teenager. Now everyone uses cell phones.

I had 3 days on a TV movie called St Ralph, my long run on Resident Evil is delayed and will be very cold, since we will be outside overnight in the dark cold October nights.

Meanwhile, I am keeping busy working on a web based database system just a couple of miles down the street.

This was a quiet weekend, but could be worse, I stepped in as an unpaid extra on Saturday morning for a local filmmaker's production called Heartland. You can find info on them at www.shootingeye.com.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, there shall be a special cup of coffee waiting for you at the Cafe Chez Marc in the Clubhouse. It is our own house blend, called lotus blossoms..........in honor of you and your kind thoughts/words/deeds. 

Minnes, "break a leg".

Peter, "keep 'em laughing".

Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Minnes, "break a leg".
> Peter, "keep 'em laughing".
> *


Whewww!! I'm so glad you gave me THAT instruction. Minnes, sorry you got that other one and I hope the pain is tolerable. Keep some Tylenol 3 and a splint kit with you at all times. Bad luck of the draw, I guess.
Dr G...nice to see you around more these past few days. I didn't think you could keep away for too long, in discomfort or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Peter, et al. Free coffee and home made bagels all day today, in honor of my 55th birthday. I am now able to get a 10% discount at many stores.  Still, other than my vision, I am in good health, so I am blessed with that, and a loving family. The doxies are a pain in the .............but they are another story. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Happy Birthday, Dr G.








How 'bout that....along with all the other things we have in common. we're also the same age. I was 55 on June 8. I hope you have a great day and are spoiled for at least a short while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, being four months apart rules out the question some have been asking as to whether or not we were twins.  

My wife and son will be taking me out to a Greek restaurant this evening.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Peter, being four months apart rules out the question some have been asking as to whether or not we were twins.
> *


We may still be long lost twins....I was just always ahead of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, maybe so. Mother sent my twin off to a Swiss finishing school, and I had to go work on the mean streets of NYC selling pencils to help pay for his education. Of course, he went on to be a rich industrialist, having invented the machine that puts the plastic tips on the end of shoe laces. Last I heard, he had a villa outside of Bern, Switzerland, and one in Aspen, Colorado.


----------



## minnes

Happy Birthday Dr G. !!!

There is a guy who lives in Southern Ontario who has the exact same name as me, and has a sister with the same name as mine.
A doppleganger or whatever you call em.

Im sending you a carrot, birthday cake to help your eyes.

Hi Peter, how much torque do you get out of that propeller beanie.


----------



## lotus

Happy birthday Dr.G. Hope all your dreams come true in the future.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Of course, he went on to be a rich industrialist, having invented the machine that puts the plastic tips on the end of shoe laces*


Believe it or not, I'm also a full-fledged shoe cobbler. The little plastic tip on the end of the shoelace is called an aglet.



> *Hi Peter, how much torque do you get out of that propeller beanie*


12inch-pounds


----------



## BigDL

Peter said “Believe it or not, I'm also a full-fledged shoe cobbler.”

Peter have heard this one “She was only a shoemakers daughter but she was true to the last.”


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you lotus and minnes for the well wishes. My wish is to avoid surgery on my left eye. Knowing me, I shall try to blow out the candles tonight (my wife is throwing me a surprise party which is why I am online for the next 5 minutes) and my hair will catch on fire. I am bumping into all sorts of things/people on my left side.

DL, how about "She was only an astronomer's daughter, but oh what a heavenly body!"


----------



## jeac5

Hello all! It's been so long since I've been in. I have been really busy as of late and moved again in the last couple of weeks so was without Internet access for another while. I survived the hurricane just fine, only to hear with some disbelief of Juan coming North. I hope everyone in the East was fine. I shall try to pop in more, althouth it has been quite quiet, hasn't it?

Hi Lotus, minnes, Peter and Dr.G. And, to anyone else who is around today.
Dr. G., Happy Birthday!!! May it be everything you wish it to be. I sooo hope that your eyesight will improve in the future and if surgery is necessary, that you can be fine until then and see us when you can.

minnes, glad to hear you are busy working and keeping positive as usual.

Peter, glad to see you back to add to the comic relief. 

How's this for a quick (but sadly true) joke: 
I am talking to a phone agent for my American bank about something they have screwed up recently and seem to know nothing about. Agent says, "What currency do you use in Canada, FRANCS?" I say, "NO, dollars." She says, "Oh, is that EURO-DOLLARS?" Sigh... Sure, Euro-dollars. And, the bonus question is, on what continent does Canada exist??? 

Anyway, have a good night all. Should I try to make it for brunch on Sunday?


----------



## minnes

hi Jeac5,
It's great to have you grace us with a visit now and then.
Talk to you on the weekend if you come by the club.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *And, the bonus question is, on what continent does Canada exist???
> *


Canada exists??


----------



## MacNutt

Happy Birthday Dr. G.!!   

As a member of this forum who is only eight years younger than your august self...and who has a considerable amount of respect for your august self...(despite the fact that the vast majority of your posts have been made on a PC)...

I STILL have to say...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you jeac5 and macnutt for the well wishes. The day is now over and the gifts unwrapped, so now it is back to reality.







Paix to all.


----------



## MacNutt

So...

What did you get for this momentous event? What did your kids give you? What did your wife give you?

Did your students pony up for a birthday present?

Just curious.


----------



## Chealion

Happy Birthday Dr. G!

Other then that, I just have to echo macnutt's sentiments, and here's to another year of health.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you again, macnutt. No great stash of gifts from anyone, which is the way I like it these days.

Chealion, I am very much aware of the saying "If you have your health, you have everything." Thank you for the kind thoughts. How is Life treating you in the ever-growing city of Calgary? After spending a couple of weeks in Calgary this past Christmas, and seeing two Flames games, my son has become an Iginla fan and is rooting for the Calgary Flames this year.


----------



## minnes

Gmornin folks
I left Wednesday at 130pm for my first day of undead work on Resident Evil 2 and just got home now at 830am , It was pretty neat, but long, ong hours.
I will dish some dirt and photos a soon as I get em.
Everyone had open wounds and gory goop on them.
There was 300 undead folks lumbering around Toronto City Hall last night, what bizarre sight that was. I can post a note later today if anyone cares. They may want us back for a few more days, but I take it one day at a time.
see ya soon


----------



## (( p g ))

> Everyone had open wounds and gory goop on them.


Gee...at our house we tell each other about our day as we're sitting down to eat dinner. Not sure if you do the same, but of you do, it sure would make for funny conversation! 









Kidding aside, do keep us posted on your film and your budding career as ...umm...an undead scary guy. 


Oh yeah...and belated birthday wishes to our favourite PC using ehMac-ian, Dr. G


----------



## Dr.G.

PGant, thank you for the belated birthday wish. If this is "middle age", than I have to live to be 110 years old to enjoy the second half of my life. We shall see.

Minnes, saw the possible script of Resident Evil 3 -- The Dungeon of Doxie Doom. Avoid THAT movie like the plague.


----------



## minnes

PGant
You should have seen everyone line up for meal time.

There was just about a riot when the meal (after being on set for 9 hours) turned out to be inadequate and ran out for most of the undead performers. After very vocal complaints, the directors sent out pizza. I can imagine the order, "Hi, could you deliver 75 pizzas to feed 300 starving, zombies at city hall?"
Organized chaos would describe things.

Upon arrival they gave us acting lessons on how to act like the undead. Like a loose, stumbling, dragging, tired, zoned out kind of walk, these kind of movies are really all about the background performers making it believable


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

"undead" - sounds like me on a Monday morning...


----------



## jeac5

Wow, has no one been to the Clubhouse in two days? I guess everyone must be busy. Oh well. Hi to everyone out there.
minnes, sounds like you're having fun being one of the undead. Keep it up!


----------



## minnes

Hi Jeac5
It was pretty fun, i dont know if I will get a second day, but it may happen this week. They promised me 6 days, but the schedule is up in smoke due to the director screwing up much of the early scenes, making some of the early footage unusable..
Back to my dayjob on Tuesday , I guess

How is your life in the USA? All good I hope. Are the people good to you?


----------



## Dr.G.

A happy, healthy and peaceful Canadian Thanksgiving to one and all. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Well, I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving weekend and didn't over-stuff themselves with too much turkey. That sure makes you sleepy, eh? The weather was so nice, I spent most of the time outside getting things ready for winter. I'd trade the hot summers and cold winters for year-round weather like this anytime.


----------



## Dr.G.

I totally agree with your weather-wishes, Peter. It has been in the mid to high teens here in St.John's since late Sept. I was out mowing the lawn in my shorts yesterday, the same lawn that shall be under a few meters of snow by March. C'est la vie.

I trust Life is treating you well, and that the accolades I have been reading in Variety shall bring you international fame. Peter and Dr.G. shall again, someday, undertake a duo routine in front of the floodlights. For now, my vision is my #1 priority. We shall see (no pun intended).

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## (( p g ))

Hey I just noticed that I'm almost on the cusp of 500 posts. Gee...and only 500 more to go till I ascend to the heavens of Super Citizenry!


----------



## (( p g ))

And what better place than the good old 'Shang to celebrate this milestone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to you, PGant. Yes, the Shangri-la Clubhouse is a fine place to share happy/sad news, joyous events, and milestones.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Copngratulations!.....you win NOTHING.  
The Shangri-la Clubhouse threadand it's predecessor, the Monster thread have helped catapult many to Super Citizenship, Dr G and myself included. (To the chant of Wayne's World...) "We are not worthy!....."


----------



## Dr.G.

This being the 100th World Series tonight, who was the first (and still only) major leaguer to grace the cover of Rolling Stone?

Hint -- Think of a Seseme Street character


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, lotus, the fairest blossom here in the Valley of the Blue Moon.

It was actually Mark the BIRD Fidrich, so named after his resemblance to Big Bird. Good guess, but no brass ring.

Actually, I am rooting for the Yankees only because the Marlins beat MY team, the SF Giants. I would be rooting for the Cubs or Boston, if either of those two teams had made it all the way to the Series (unless they went up against the Giants). Sadly, none of those teams are in the WS.  

My eye is not doing well, so I limit myself to only about 20 minutes of non-essential computer work. I appreciate your concern.


----------



## lotus

My guess would be Ernie Banks. 

How are you doing Dr.G? Cheering for the Yankees no doubt. My Chicago Cubs really fell apart didn't they?


----------



## minnes

Is there nothing that can be done for you, Dr G, or will you just wear a patch, then change your nickname to Pirate Dr G.
I do hope you can do something soon.
I am also feeling burning eyes lately, I havent dome any work in the online course, I signed up for a month ago, soon I hope to try to get down to work.

[ October 19, 2003, 10:23 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning Dr G, Lotus , Minnes et al. Just a quick hello before I run out to work. 
Dr G, I'm saddened that your eye is is being so uncooperative. Did I read a while ago that some corrective surgery is expected in the near future? It's a bit quiet around here without you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning Peter, Minnes, lotus, et al. It is a fine brisk sunny morning here in St.John's. I trust all of you are well and enjoying this pre-election (at least here in NL) Monday.

Re my eye, I have had cataract surgery and surgery for a detached retina on my left eye. Now that eye is suffering from macular degeneration. My right eye now has a cataract, which is causing the left eye to work harder, thus stressing it out even more. 







I see my eye surgeon in Dec. for a final decision on what might be done. When I last saw him I was instructed to stop all unnecessary fine-vision work, such as reading the newspaper, reading books, web surfing, etc. Thus, my life was put on hold. 

Sadly, I gave up my G5 order to a researcher in the Faculty of Medicine who was desperate for one of these powerhouses. I saw no sense in getting the computer only to have it sit in the box. I am determined to get a Mac, some Mac, ASAP. My eye surgeon suggested an iMac because the screen might be brought close enough to my face to make it possible for me to see it with my right eye (with a Minnes-suggested patch on my left eye). I won a Dell 8300 with an 18"LCD, on which I am able to increase the font size (e.g., the "ehMac" is about a 48 font size on the top of my screen). It makes for slow reading, but I am able to work, which is the key. I miss my friends/family in ehMacLand, but I want ALL of you to know that I am with you in spirit, if not in word/deed. I can't read all of the threads/posts, and I give myself 10 minutes a day to glance over this site, and reply to one or two posts. Such is Life.

Thus, don't worry about me, for I am fine, in that I am able to love my family, work, enjoy the doxies, and take each day as it comes. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, thank you for the well wishes re my eye. 

Yes, 1700 posts for one thread is somewhat amazing, especially since this thread is about nothing...........and about everything. Such is Life.

Re "This thing seems to have real legs...and dogs", that reminds me of something Peter wrote way back when the focus of discussion was my new doxie pups. He wrote that to describe a dachshund as a long short dog was a "doxiemoron".







 

I miss being able to banter back and forth at will. Someday..................AND on a Mac!!! Our Mac maven here at MUN feels that the forced wait is actually in my favor, in that I shall be able to get more computer for possibly less money. Just as I don't play the market in terms of timing, so too shall I buy a Mac when I am ready, willing and able. We shall see (no pun intended).

I shall be off to vote in about 30 minutes. It looks like a PC victory here in NL with a new premier after 14 years of the Liberals. I shall be voting for the NDP candidate, in that this party has come forth with the best policies pertaining to education, the environment and health care. As my grandfather was fond of saying, "We shall see what we shall see when we see it". How true.







Paix.


----------



## MacNutt

Good luck with your eye surgery Dr. G

And congrats on the 1700 (!) post thread that you started so very long ago. This thing seems to have real legs...and dogs.














 

Hope you get a Mac soon. Then we can make an honest ehmaclander out of you. Once and for all.


----------



## MacNutt

There does seem to be a real trend toward conservative right-of-center governments these days,eh? Also rather a lot of regional NDP parties that seem to be losing "official party status". Interesting.

More of Macdoc's "centering" to the right, I suspect.














 

Good luck on your new government Dr. G. I worked and lived in the Land of Newf for quite a while during the early eighties (Hibernia) and I flat out loved the place. I hope the new guys do a good job for you,.

Truly.


----------



## jeac5

Hi all! Just popping in to say hello again. (I have been laughed at for this choice of words here in the US, you know). I have no time at all to sit on the Internet these days and I do miss everyone here in ehMacland. I hope everyone is doing well and that this thread can keep going until we all have some more time and ability to visit more often. Take care everyone. See ya soon!


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G. et al congrats on 1700 post mark for thread. 

Also Dr.G. best of luck with your outcomes from visiting your specialist. My prayers will be with you.

My wife is watching NTV election results and is amazed with many of the riding names. I guess with my back ground at CN Express I was familiar with a lot of NFLD/Lab place names. 

Good night to all pleasant dreams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the kind thoughts, BigDL. They are appreciated.

Well, once again I voted my conscience and the person did not win. I feel good about voting, but sad that the fine NDP person in my riding (St.John's East) got blown away in the Tory River of Red. Still, I excercised my democratic right and that is what really counts.

Just curious, but what does the "DL" stand for in your username?


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, hang in there. It actually gets a bit easier AFTER Christmas break, since your body is prepared for a long and cold winter, and Virginia's weather is quite nice during the Jan-April time period.


----------



## lotus

1700 posts! Something seems to have gone wrong as I remember we were fast approaching 2000 and then it suddenly dropped to 1600.

Dr.G, we are glad that you are back with us for a few minutes as things just aren't the same without you. We look forward to the time when you will be back full time and with a Mac. I am confident that will happen, just hang in there.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *1700 posts! Something seems to have gone wrong as I remember we were fast approaching 2000 and then it suddenly dropped to 1600.*


That's for just ONE THREAD!! Dr G has 4280 posts so far in total. His motto is, "Never has so much been said for so little."


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, lotus, for the kind thought. I have to be honest with you that today's announcement about the new iBook (which was the reason I initially came to ehMacLand in Aug.2001 after the announcement of the original iBook) and the recent upgrades to the iMac are like a Siren's call to me. For now, I shall lash myself to the mast, much like Odysseus, and forego any temptations until the springtime. Still........

Peter, our family motto is "Never has so little been said to so many people who have so few doxies". Thus, you were partially correct. And how is Life without a doxie treating you these days, mon ami?

Paix to one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, I was told that all of the posting I made re doxies were deleted from this thread. Thus, missing only 100 posts was a miracle!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G. in answer to your question what is the “deal” with big DL well the big represents my height and girth. DL could be pronounced as deal hence big deal best said with an ironic intonation although some may prefer a sarcastic intonation.

The DL comes from my given names D. = the old english word for “man from Denmark” it was inspired by an American Actor from the forties and fifties. If you care to guess here is a hint “I was a communist for the FBI” and L. the initial of my middle name = the celtic for “man from the hollow”. 

And since you didn’t ask (and goodness knows you have probably all have nodded off to sleep by now) my surname starts with H and is the old english for dweller by the (holy) holly tree.

Once upon a time a story was a vehicle to provide you with information and entertainment. Now a story is a destination and todsy we all want to get to our destinations too quickly. Alas in this day and age in order to gain folks’ attention we have to punch it up, make it “short and sweet” . 

So my name is the man from Denmark from the hollow dwelling by the Holly tree must become by necessity today “big DL”

Perhaps as a challenge to the members of the Shangri-La Clubhouse if you would like, you could guess my full name.

My name is actually a little story. I wonder are there club members or all EhMaclanders for that matter interested in sharing the stories of his/her name(s)? I am sure there are interesting stories that go along many folks names. Shangri-La Clubhouse. The Shangri-La Clubhouse


----------



## Peter Scharman

THAT will teach you for asking, Dr G.


----------



## Dr.G.

BDL, thank you for that informative posting/explanation. Some of our usernames are obvious, others are unique. I place yours in the unique category, especially now knowing the linguistic derivation of this name. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, I forgot to mention that the term "Shangri-La" , and the Valley of the Blue Moon, comes directly from the book "Lost Horizon" by James Hilton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I shall continue to ask such questions to one and all. This is what a teacher is trained to do, Grasshopper.


----------



## MacNutt

Dr. G....

Eye trouble and philosophical ramblings and Doxies notwithstanding...

How do you feel about the top poster on the biggest Canadian Mac Forum (by a LONG SHOT) being an American born guy who does not actually own a MAC. And who does all of his multitude of posts on one of several DELL computers running Microsoft Windows? And who...therefore...has NO current experience with any sort of APPLE software or hardware?

Not being nasty here. Just curious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, I actually own two Macs, and have been recently posting on a borrowed one year old FP 17" iMac (sort of a test drive). Granted, I was born in the US, but I chose to come and live in Canada, just as I chose to become a citizen of Canada. As for my number of posts, it is within ehMax's power to ban me permanently from this forum if he feels that I have abused the guidelines of this forum. I have sent him donations as a way of saying "thank you" for this education re Macs. So, if he has no problems with this situation, I certainly have no problems.

Thus, "how does it feel"? Any day that I am able to wake up and see the dawn, see my family, see my friends and do productive work at Memorial, I am feeling most grateful and blessed. Paix.


----------



## MacNutt

Didn't mean to dump on you Marc. Honest. I just wondered if you ever chose to step back and look at where you are and how you came to be where you are.

In other words....how many of your four thousand plus posts have actually been done on a Mac?

Again...just curious.

(BTW...I don't personally care WHERE you were born. My very best friend was born in Malaysia, and...personally... I have spent far more than half of my life living outside of Canada. It was a philisophical question, really)

But I DO use a MAC. Exclusively. For every single post. The last PC I had was a company-supplied laptop and was "accidentally" dropped out of a helicopter over the southern Caribbean. I didn't shed a single tear about the loss, either.


----------



## MacNutt

Note: If it had been my beloved Pismo Powerbook that had taken the plunge near Trinidad, I'd have probably dived in after the thing. 

I don't use it any more (it won't run OSX) but I still love it. Dearly. It was my very first Mac. 

I'll probably keep it till the day I die.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I'll probably keep it till the day I die.*


I don't suppose you'd be "willing to will" it to me?? You could tape a picture of yourself on the bottom for remembrance. Do you plan on living till a ripe old age?......just wondering


----------



## minnes

Peter
Should I will you my giant tin foil ball? It is somewhat less useful than a Pismo, but equally fashionable. Just say the word and you're in.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Forget the tin foil ball....I want the Pismo!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I have left you our four doxies in my will. "May God have mercy on your soul."


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, 209 ..................and counting.


----------



## MacNutt

So...Dr.G...

That means (if my math is correct) tha you have actually participated in this Canadian Mac Forum approximately 209 times using a Mac and Apple software, and almost four THOUSAND times using a Dell that is running (presumably) some form of Microcra$h Windows. Am I correct?

Hmmmm....

Does anyone else here find it at tad hard to explain why the top poster on a Canadian Macintosh forum is actually an American citizen who has used a Dell (and Windows) for almost all of his multitude of posts?

Is it just me...or is this a bit of a dichotomy?

Don't get me wrong...I really like Dr.G and have often commented that he is a "treasure" here at ehmac.

But...I recently had to explain this situation to someone who was contemplating joining our little happy community.

She said to me "I understand the fervor that most Mac users feel when defending and promoting Apple. Now that I've switched, I feel the very same way myself. It's just plain BETTER! And I understand that SOME people have both systems. Fair enough. But why the heck is the single most prolific poster on a Canadian Mac site a guy who is both American and a Windows user?. Is this truly valid? And what does it say about the forum?"

(BTW Marc, I DID point out that you are a dual Canadian/American citizen, and that you used to have a Mac way back when. But it didn't seem to change anything)

To be honest....I had some problems answering her questions. 

I pointed out that we all liked and respected you...and that your philosophical viewpoints were greatly valued here at ehmac.

But she said "What's THAT got to do with a Canadian Mac Forum? And what would happen if the top fifty posters were actually using Windows...and who weren't actually Canadian? Or could claim some other citizenship?" (the combination of the two...non-Mac and non Canadian... seemed to really make her stop and ask questions)

Anyway, she declined to join in. Probably for the best.

But it did raise a few questions for me...and that's why I brought it up.

Like I said before, I don't wish to upset you Marc...and I truly value your humor and your comments on pretty much ANY subject.


You ARE a treasure.   

Still.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, if you feel so strongly about this issue, I shall make two suggestions. Firstly, you might email ehMax, and request that I be permanently banned from posting on this forum for conduct "unbecoming of an ehMacLander". I believe that this route lead to the permanent/partial banning of Trevor Morris and Macspectrum. The other route would be put it to a vote. Let the members of the community decide my fate. I shall leave it in their hands. If the majority of the citizens of our fine community feel that my posting is detrimental to this forum, due to the nature of my words and the computer utilized for this expression, then they shall have voiced their collective opinion with their free vote. Thus, there will be no need for ehMax to ban me for I shall depart willingly.

Other than these two options, I don't see any other way to "ease your pain and suffering". I shall get a Mac when I am "ready, willing and able" to use it as I see fit (no pun intended). 

I believe in participatory democracy, and if a free and fair vote on this issue is undertaken, with a stay or go question, I would rather depart via the honorable route than to simply be taken "off-line", as was the case with mon ami, Macspectrum. I also strongly believe in what Franklin D. Roosevelt said in his famous "Four Freedoms" speech -- "We look forward to a world founded upon four essential human freedoms. The first is a freedom of speech and expression...."

Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Macnutt, I also like using the "imaginary" friend scenario to express concerns.
I don't recall there being any formal declaration having to be made when applying for membership in this community. Obviously, this is a meeting place for "Macmembers", but I think they can come from any part of the world wide web (aka. world), not just from within Canada.
Being a Mac admirer but not using one to post may be a bit of a gray area, but, hey, this is now an opened, enlightened society we live in according to the many debates that have been posted. So, although Dr G is a one-man minority, he should be welcomed as one of our own as long as he abides by the rules of conduct (this is where it gets tough for a rebel such as Dr G)
In conclusion, my fellow Ehmacians, I propose that Dr G be given an honourary diploma from the community as the most prolific thread stretcher we have ever encountered. At the same time, I would like to nominate Macnutt for the award for "The most lenghthy, controversial (aka. ****-disturbing) and usually thought-provoking posts", acknowledging that there is some stiff competition for this award.


----------



## minnes

Good morning all
I was worried that this thread would sink into history , but it is again rising from the murky depths of ehMacland.
Macnutt, we will all be thrilled when Dr G gets a mac, but don't sweat it til then.
Ive been putting in more work on my database suite, adding more features and fixing bugs. The management seems to like the work.

Today I am called to reprise my position as a undead guy today in Resident Evil again and they have moved fiming to the Hamilton area, so travelling is not an issue.
Next week, I am supposed to try out for a position in a Ron Howard movie filming in Hamilton next March called Cinderalla Man.
I hope all is well with you all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, a Ron Howard movie!?! I am impressed. All the luck on getting this gig. You deserve a few breaks. Kudos.


----------



## MacDoc

Peter tu tut such language in Shangri-la  
Dr. G how is your eyesight issue these days??


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, my eyesight is worsening these days, but my spirits are high. Teaching goes well, there is a nip of Fall in the St.John's air, the two pups have stopped their "destructo doxie duo" routine, and my family is healthy. Thus, I am thankful. Thank you for asking, mon ami. And how is Life treating you these days? Paix.


----------



## MacDoc

Fighting SAD from time to time and Apple's rather erratic behaviour on supply but aside from that quite well thanks.
Bit of excitement with the Marlins and Yankees in an excellent series for a few hours of mindless entertainment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, my wife, who came here to St.John's from Calgary, suffers from SAD as well. Still, we have had an unusually warm and sunny fall. I have daylight florescent tubes installed in my MUN office and at home, in that it seems to be easier on my eyes. As well, it is a natural light wavelength, so my wife feels a bit better in my office on cloudy days. Go figure. 

I can't believe that I am rooting for the Yankees, in that I was born and raised a NY Giant fan, who grew up hating the Dodgers and feeling envy towards my friends who were Yankee fans. Still, the Marlins beat my team, the SF Giants, and so, I root for the Yankees. Once again, go figure.


----------



## lotus

Sorry Dr.G, the Yankees are down and out. Fantastic game and I am glad the Marlins won.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, no real tears shall be shed in my home tonight. Last year, when the SF Giants lost, we had a week of mourning. The Giants have not won a World Series since just after my 6th birthday. Still, there's always next year.

And how is Life treating the fairest blossom in all of ehMacLand?


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, I am glad you didn't lose any sleep over the world series. At one time the Yankees were my favourite team. In the 50's I visited San Francisco and one of the highlights was to visit Di Maggio's restaurant on Fisherman's Wharf. It was our lucky day as both Joe and Dom were there and took the time to come over and talk to us and autographed a copy of their menu for each of us. It still hangs on my wall, but for some reason it fell to the floor when the series started. Strange!

So now I will continue to cheer for the Chicago Cubs. Next week I will be going to Chicago and farther south to visit some of my family members.

Life is good and still exciting.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, I was 3 when the great Di Maggio retired from the Yankees. Thus, as I grew up in NYC the debates raged over who was the best centerfielder in NYC -- Mays, Mantle or Snider. Being a Giant fan, Mays was my idol. I saw him play in his prime, which was a sight to see.

Bring a Cubs fan must be the most frustrating thing on earth, re sports that is. Paix.


----------



## lotus

Hope springs eternal.  

I never stop believing in tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amen, Sister, amen. May we all drink from the cooling and calming waters of that eternal spring. And, as has been said in many a Cub, Giant, Boston, Expo, White Sox, et al, baseball fan during the cold winter nights -- "Wait until next year!" We shall see............. Paix.


----------



## MacAttack

Wow, at 1740 posts, this is quite a read!


----------



## MacNutt

And I'll bet you NOW know more about wire-haired doxies than you ever thought possible, MacAttack.


----------



## minnes

Hi folks, I thought you might like this lovely shot of me last night on set in Hamilton at lunch break in a big undead scene
enjoy.
<IMG SRC=http://24.150.213.68/~markinnes/markre.jpg>

[ October 26, 2003, 11:36 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## minnes

Fixed the link , sorry for the error


----------



## Peter Scharman

And may I say that YOU LOOK AWFUL !! 
I mean that as a compliment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, a lunch break at night???? Might this be how you looked PRIOR to makeup call?????  Just fooling. You know I wish you all the best in your acting career.


----------



## minnes

Thanks for the remarks
We had lunch bre4ak from 1am to 2am then back to work. We had makeup at 730pm, so during our lunch break we took photos while we had the chance


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Even on a very good day, I can scare my neighbors goat into a miscarriage.*


He even knows how to make a ewe-turn !!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I see that having to do a solo stand-up at the What's up Dachs? Comedy Club has not dulled your cutting wit.


----------



## MacNutt

Minnes....I echo the good doctors thoughts when I ask you if that photo was taken BEFORE or AFTER the makeup?  









Either way...you have my sympathies. But you'll NEVER be as ugly as me.  

Even on a very good day, I can scare my neighbors goat into a miscarriage. (and the damn thing wasn't even pregnant!)


----------



## Peter Scharman

Actually, macnutt (NOT a genital disease) made that joke himself in another thread. I cannot take credit for it, just the replication in this context.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, then sign him up!!!! Wit, satire and high-comedy shall be the key to bringing Macnutt out of his shell of self-recrimination re his looks. In fact, your first duo routine could me about poor Mac-less me (Although I am seriously considering getting my son one of the new iBooks for Christmas, since he wants to get into "making movies". However, I have been advised to wait until MacWorld when an upgraded iMovie might be brought forth. He wants a "cool laptop" with Centrino, but I think a cool iBook with Airport Extreme would be much better for the coolness factor and movie-making "genius". Might even get my wife an iPod, since she has been checking out Dell's mp3 player. We shall see.)

Whatever, sign up Macnutt to a year's contract and see what happens.


----------



## Chealion

Dr. G - Although it is rumored that the next versions of iLife will be coming out in January, iTunes, iPhoto, iCal, and iMovie will all be downloadable. iDVD which is too large unfortunatly won't.

Please ask your wife why on earth she is considering the Dell Mp3 Player? Also consider sending her to a shrink  It works, but its of a much lower quality then the iPod.

Just take a look at the picture here, even though that is just the back of the respective players, the attention to detail on the iPod is glaringly apparent. Who wants a massive barcode on the back of your player?


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, re my wife, what can I say??? She was born in Toronto and grew up in Calgary. Of course, when she moved here to St.John's, she brought her Mac with her, as well as little Rags (RIP). Still, I think she is "reading the menu from right to left", considering cost rather than quality. This is why I am considering the iPod for her, and the Belkin voice recorder. Re the iBook, I have a digital camera and a Canon DV recorder that my son could utilize for his "movies". He has been experimenting with stop action Gumby-like digital pictures, and trying to use Flash. I am not sure if the iBook is really powerful enough to do much with iMovie, but since I am determined to get a Mac of my own, once my vision situation is rectified (God willing), I would have the power to convert his iMovie creations into iDVDs. We shall see. His cousin in Calgary just got a 15" PowerBook, but he is at the U of Calgary. My son is only in grade 11. Still, he still wants to be an architect, so getting him used to the Mac OS is actually a good thing, in my opinion. He has grown up with my Apple IIgs, and my wife's Mac, as well as my MacLCII, but he has not used a Mac since OS7.


----------



## Chealion

The iBook will handle his movies just fine. It is a G4 now, (the G3 would too, but not as well as a G4). And you can also get Flash from Macromedia to work on. Both will work.

Well I hope his cousin is enjoying his 15", at the U of C.  Stupid Alberta Learning and U of C... *grumble, grumble*


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, thanks for the advice. I am not sure whether or not to give Stephen (my son) some say in the matter (e.g., a 12 or 14" iBook) or to just get it for him.

Why the dislike for "Alberta Learning and U of C"?


----------



## Chealion

I have both Alberta Learning and the U of C for my status as a University droupout.  At least if all goes well I'll have enough saved up for two years tuition for when I attend next year.

As for whether your son will get any say in which iBook he gets, if it is a christmas gift, you can always give him a base unit. Or you could give him a certificate saying he gets an iBook for Christmas, and you two can spend the time working out the details or something on Apple's Online Store(and order or go to your local mac reseller).


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, my son does not realize how lucky he is re college tuition. I told him that if he gets into a university, and gets grades of at least B, that I would pay for each year. When I graduated with a B.S., B.Ed. and M.Ed. I was in debt to the tune of $25,000Can in today's Canadian dollars. 

As for the iBook, I would be getting it through the University Mac consortium, in that the educator's discount cuts the costs, as does the 5% savings on the sales tax. I have seen iMovie clips on an iMac, but never on an iBook. I assume that it is viable with the limit of 640MB of RAM vs the 1GB of RAM on the new iMac.


----------



## Chealion

The U of C charges about $2500 for a full load per semester, so it costs about $5000 for tuition, and an additional $1000 a year in books. So thats $24,000 in 4 years.

Your son is very lucky, I will have to earn every penny for university. When the new iBook case was first shown in 2001, iMovie, and iPhoto were all shown on the iBook, and it promoted its ease of use and mobility. On the Apple Store, you can order with the educational discount, but it would most likely be easier to order from the university. Apple says the iBook can only hold up to 640MB RAM, but I believe that like the Pismos, you will be able to go above that, just not right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, the tuition is much less here at MUN, and we live only a 15 minute walk from the furthest part of the campus (the Faculty of Education, where I teach). Thus, my son has an advantage there since he could live at home.

I am just wondering if the latest and potential upgrade to iLife will outstrip the capacity of the iBook. Granted, iDVD is a non-iBook application that I am interested in and will undertake when I finally (soon, Lord, please someday soon) get my own Mac. Stephen is interested in iMovie, and of course, iTunes. My eye surgeon suggested the iMac for me, since I could get "right up close" to the screen (his words), even without my glasses. Actually, the ergonomic beauty of the iMac is that the screen comes to you. Still, I am personally in a holding pattern, and yet I would still like to get my son exposed to OS X at some point in his life in the next year or so. We shall see.


----------



## Chealion

Dr. G - Mac OS X also has the best zoom program ever. Using the Quartz Extreme Engine what you are looking at doesn't get overlly pixelized until about 800%









The next upgrade to iLife won't outstrip the iBook. iTunes may have more features, iPhoto might be usuable, and iMovie hopefully will have all those bugs fixed. All in all it would most likely result in a half hour download in January through Software Update.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, thanks for this info. You come by your title of One of the Many MacMavens of ehMacLand honestly.

I have actually tried to type in this forum using an iMac at 800 X 600 resolution in the "stretched mode", and it seemed quite comfortable. I also tried to use a 12" PB in it's native resolution. 







 Picture a diamond cutter making an important cut, and you can envision me trying to read the tiny font on a web page. I would actually like to have both an iBook and some PowerMac or iMac in the house before the last of the snow melts here in St.John's. I am envisioning a series of laser surgeries between Dec. and April, with the possibility of major surgery in April or May. Of course, I know how my planning has been taken astray. "From your lips to God's ear!" as my grandfather would say in his Russian Yiddish accent when I was a little boy. We shall see (no pun intended).

My wife spoke to her sister in Calgary, and it seems as if you folks had a bit of snow today. It hit 20C here in St.John's, and I was out in shorts gardening this afternoon after work. Go figure. At least it will be mild for the kids here in St.John's on Friday, with no wind, snow, rain, sleet, fog or cold (which can happen any Halloween!!!). My wife is taking the four doxies, dressed in long pillows, with a yellow stripe down their backs, as Trick or Treat Hallo-weinies. They don't look like hot dogs, just four humilated dachshunds.


----------



## Chealion

Best of luck with the surgeries and getting your Mac ASAP.

Yes, we had snow today. It took me an hour to get to work. But its Hallowe'en so its time for Calgary to get really cold and snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

I is currently 21C here in St.John's, with a 25C humidex reading. My wife spoke with her sister in Calgary this morning and it was -21C with the windchill in Calgary. He brother lives out in Okotoks, so one could only wonder what that is like on the open area of the foothills!?!


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool morning here in St.John's. It was a great Halloween for the kids...........even the doxies got involved, being dressed up as Halloweenies (long pillows the shape of hot dog rolls with yellow and red mustard/ketschup stripes down their back).


----------



## Dr.G.

How might one post a picture on this thread?


----------



## MacDoc

Where is the picture Dr. G?? 
If it's already on a site you need to get it open on separate page ( not sure what machine you are using ), copy the url and then hit image in replay window. The Image will be in the post then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, the picture has not yet been taken. When the item arrives in the next month or so (it is on order, so it is out of my control), I shall take a digital picture. This is the picture that I would like to post on this forum. I have seen all sorts of pics taken and then posted on the forum, and I feel that one more might prove to be a nice Hanukkah/Christmas gift to you all.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr G, the pictures must be posted on a website (URL) to be displayed on ehMac. The URL link of the image is copied into the field when you select the "Image" option below the text box you post into. There is no other way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, thanks for this info. When the picture is taken, I shall find a way to share it with my family in ehMacLand.

And how is Life treating you today, mon ami???


----------



## Dr.G.

Would you believe that on Tuesday, this thread will be 7 months old????????  To be honest, I wondered if anyone would even bother to post in a thread with the title of "The Shangri-la Club House". Go figure?!?


----------



## jeac5

Hello all! I have so little time to jump in these days, but it is good to read what everyone has posted. Glad to see a resurgence of visitors to the Clubhouse. 

Dr. G., glad to see that even with your eyesight you are visiting friends. To macnutt, I say, lay off the Dr.! Get over it! A Canadian citizen with the heart of a Mac user as our prolific poster is not something to get worked up about.

minnes, I didn't see the pic you posted as I believe the link is gone. Oh well. Glad to hear that you are keeping busy. Were you able to borrow some set items as a great Halloween costume?

I hope to pop in again later this evening. Enjoy your weekend all. 
P. S. Any chance of brunch in the AM?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good evening, jeac5. And how is Virginia treating you these days??? These are the days leading up to American Thanksgiving that are interesting, because after the last Thursday in the month of Dec., many school children go into Christmas mode. Good luck!

I think Macnutt has backed away from his "Either you are with us or you are against us" stand. Anyway, George Bush cornered the market on that view.

I trust that you are well these days. The doxies send you their well wishes. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

To one and ALL -- Come to our brunch at the newly refurbished Cafe Chez Marc. Brunch will be in honor of jeac5 who is far from home, but close to our thoughts.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, we shall even have servings of grits, black eyed peas, collard greens and loads of ice tea in honor of your attending our brunch tomorrow morning. I first had all of these fine southern foods when I was in Richmond, VA.


----------



## jeac5

Hi Dr. G., I am fine, thank you for asking and I hope this finds you the same. I am very busy, but coping. Actually, I am just starting to find my footing, really. I did experience the children in Halloween sugared up mode and that was fun. Monday should be even better, I suppose. I have to cram a week and a half worth of Science curriculum into 3 days next week, which concerns me, but such is life. I am also having my first experiences with difficult, unreasonable parents (one in particular) but I guess this too is to be expected. I am looking forward to stepping on Canadian soil at Christmas time. I am not particularly homesick, but it's not Canada and I miss Canada. Weird, but true.








Anyway, I hope you are well. Same goes for everyone else in ehMacland. If macnutt gives you anymore problems, send him to me.


----------



## jeac5

Dr., I appreciate the thought, but I am not likely to eat grits, collard greens or black eyed peas and I like my iced tea a little sweeter than is usually found around here. I have tried 'barbecue' however and would pass on that, too. Although, I understand that it is prepared several different ways and the version I sampled could only be described as mush. Others may appreciate your southern brunch, however. Nonetheless, I will be there with bells on.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, yes, parents can be a "bit" problematic. Actually, some parents (not those of my students) went to the superintendent when I was teaching in Waycross, Georgia. They did not like the fact that a "New York Jew" was teaching in the school. Luckily, none of these parents were the parents of any student in my school, and the superintendent needed my being in the school (I was the only one with a Master's degree). State standards and teacher certification requirements overroad the anti-Yankee/anti-Jewish sentiments of certain parents. So, hang in there.

Re Macnutt, he never put it to a vote as to whether I be allowed to stay or go in the fine community of ehMacLand, so I guess the matter has died down.

[ November 01, 2003, 08:46 PM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## minnes

hi jeac5
long time no hear from
check the picture again back in the post again 
the picture only shows up when my Mac is on


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, whatever happened to that webcam shot you posted? I now realize that it was you in the shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't forget -- Brunch is at 10AM local time (your local time, since 10AM here in St.John's IS 10AM............the rest of you need to catch up with us).  Paix.


----------



## minnes

hello Dr G
Good evening to you, kind sir.
Thta webcam shot was a program i downloaded and tried out for a while , but I couldn't see any use for it.
Lots of cool stuff has been happening around here this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Those on the extreme east coast have concluded brunch. Now it's time for you Maritimers to enjoy the homemade fare here at the Cafe Chez Marc. After that, it's westward all the way to Macnutt. Enjoy all........


----------



## minnes

Good Morning Folks
Tis a rainy day here near the western shore of Lake Ontario.
A bowl of hot oatmeal with brown sugar would be appropriate this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now 343PM here in St.John's and the last of the bruch has been eaten and the dishes washed. I trust you all enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## jsimard

Well here in Brampton Ont. its periods of rain for the next 10 years.. well 4 days anyway.. that's fall in Ontariraio for you..








Soon the white stuff.. Makes sitting in the hottub that much more enjoyable..


----------



## Dr.G.

Keep in mind that it does not snow in the Valley of the Blue Moon, where the Shangri-la Club House is located.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall be dining by candlelight tomorrow and Sunday night, gazing upon the full moon and then the lunar eclipse. RSVPs are not required.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hi, Dr. G. I hope the weather is OK for sitting outside. Make sure to have extra candles ready for the blackout of the moon. You want to be able to see what you're eating. Also, eat fast so it doesn't get cold, unless, of course, you're having potato salad and sandwiches.


----------



## jeac5

Good afternoon all, brunch was yummy last Sunday. Thanks for cleaning up again, Dr. G. So, how is everyone this weekend?


----------



## branaghguy

Hi Danette, great to talk to you again!

Bob


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I was thinking of a mobile buffet (it's the latest fad in Europe). We are outside sitting on reclining beach chairs (the ones people use on a sand beach) and the doxies (who are harnessed up to little trollie-like wagons) bring the food around to each person. Thus, the food is forever being rotated. My only concern is that during a full moon, dachshunds resort back to their primal "roots". Since they are descended from werewolves, we had better bring some guns with silver bullets just in case.

How goes the life of the new teacher, jeac5???


----------



## Dr.G.

The skies are now clear over St.John's, +6C temps with a light breeze, and the moon is full overhead. The doxies are getting into their costumes (which were left over from Halloween when they went door to door at Halloweiners), and the wine is chilling. Thus, the lunar eclipse pre-bruch "snacks" are soon to be served.


----------



## Dr.G.

One of the doxies is MISSING!!!!  Peter, did you order the Vienna sausage while sitting next to Chealion eating his Calgary Stampede Corn dog??? Did it taste like salty fur??? If so, do NOT pass "Go" and proceed to the nearest hospital. There might still be time to save little Abby. As for you, my friend, are your affairs in order and a recent will left out where any and all may see it should you suddently not return???????????????


----------



## jeac5

Hi all! Thanks for asking Dr. G., life is busy, tiring and stressful as usual. Just when I think I have gotten control of the kids, I have a miserable two days to end the week. Still, I believe we are turning a corner, just rather slowly.









Doxie missing, oh no!  Have you found her yet, I hope? I will check back in tomorrow to find out. Good luck!!! And, how are you and your family?


----------



## Peter Scharman

> * Peter, did you order the Vienna sausage while sitting next to Chealion eating his Calgary Stampede Corn dog??? Did it taste like salty fur???*


I didn't have the sausage or the corn dog (is that a mutt with a bad sense of humour?) Actually I had the viener schnitzel. Maybe it was "weiner schnitzel, as in "weiner dog" (aka. doxie). I thought it was a little chewy.  Tell me it wasn't a Rootie schnitzel!
Dog is eaten in some parts of the east. I once saw a Polynesian cookbook entitled "1001 ways to wok your dog"


----------



## Chealion

I thought that corn dog tasted different. Good but different.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, Chealion, I shall send you a picture via email attachment of the doxies. If you ate anything that looked like one of them, may God have mercy on your soul. They all had a radioactive microchip embedded in their neck for identification, which is required for American and Canadian Kennel Club registration. If left undesturbed, all remains stable. If ingested by another mammal, then it becomes lethal. Did you see the movie "The Hulk"??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, it DOES get easier as the school year progresses. I wish you luck, and have faith in your ability to grow as a new teacher as your students grow as independent and motivated learners.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just thought I would take a moment and wish everyone a peaceful and restful good night. There are a great many tensions brewing in various threads, and I hope that this thread will remain tranquil..........an oasis in the middle of a raging storm. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter/Chealion/Macspectrum............guess what just arrived?????????    

I am sitting in my office here at MUN and the mailroom person in chage of courier packages/boxes just called that "something" was here for me. I went down thinking that it was the textbook that I had ordered for my winter course that I needed ASAP. 

"What to my wondering eyes should appear but a..............."























Only two problems -- first, I have to go teach right now; second, what do I do now that I have received "IT"?????????????? 









Macspectrum, only a few more chants of "Calm blue skies...........still blue oceans......calm....." 

More later.


----------



## Peter Scharman

You have just given Macnutt great inner peace. Congratulations on now being a bona-fide "Mac-using" ehMacian. You're gonna LOVE your new machine!


----------



## minnes

Dr G- what model Mac did you get?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Peter. I had intended to email you re this "blessed event", but I decided just to open the box.........................RIGHT!! The next thing I was doing was sending off info via wi-fi to register for .Mac (which I still don't fully understand or appreciate yet). I never did get down to taking a picture of the doxies and yours truly holding the iBook. Someday.

Minnes, I bought the 14" iBook with 640MB RAM, Airport Extreme, BlueTooth and Keynote. It came with Panther, automatically upgraded online to the .1 version, and Apple enclosed three coupons for upgrades to Badger, Wolverine and Armadillo. I guess that this is what shall follow Panther. We shall see.

How is your acting career taking off lately??? Remember, I am the FIRST person that predicted your eventual winning of an Oscar.


----------



## jmac

... just turned off the CBC's coronation of Paul Martin and I must say that I am feeling very cheery about our country's future. We should change PMs every year!
It's always great to get a new infusion of promises of what might be, and how we can better our future.

Best wishes Mr. Martin, and here's hoping that you can do something about our fractured relationship with the US and the issues at hand vis a vis the softwood lumber and fisheries


----------



## Dr.G.

jmac, the next federal election should be most interesting. If the Alliance and PCs actually do unite, then there will be an alternative on the right, and an alternative on the left with a revived NDP. Yes, this should be an interesting new year for Canada. Paix.


----------



## Jazzboy

Revived NDP? Surely you jest ...


----------



## minnes

Dr G
You have the first iBook , I thought was as good as any powerbook. I am going to try to save up for one next fall.
Oh and I had just one day since Resident Evil, where I was a guy in a 12 step rehab program for a TV show.

I heard Mac OS Armadillo will have superb security features, it will roll your Mac into a armour plated ball when hacked.


----------



## jmac

Dr. G,

Do you feel that this new found unity in the conservative party will translate into votes in the near term? 

I feel that the liberals are most secure in their immediate future - they made it a point to include both Mr. Cretien and Mr. Turner in their celebrations this evening, meaning that they are an keen to show that they are an inclusive party.

How 'bout that Bono. There may be a future for him yet !!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> How 'bout that Bono. There may be a future for him yet


Surely, not as a speech writer.
He writes worse than I do.

writing tip for Bono - "begining, middle and end"


----------



## arminarm

Congrats Dr. G, .... a wise choice as the PB's are financially and feature-wise over the top for so many Mac users. ..... enjoy to the max ... eh? 

Beware that you are now in a position of great responsibility to those lost surfers as a resident of our Eastern Bulwark.

The End of the Internet


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G.,
forgive me for being cynical, but as with that scorpion rememberd in fable, it is my nature.

Could we have, ahem, "proof of iLife?"


----------



## Dr.G.

It is midnight, and I am about to turn into a pumpkin. Macspectrum, I can't believe that YOU of all people doubt my sincerity re the iBook. I have no pics yet, but I shall send you one tomorrow or Sunday. I have a .Mac account (whatever that is), and I am [email protected] If someone sends me a message to that account, first tell me HERE how to get THERE. Merci.

Goodnight one and all. "I once was lost, but now I'm found...." Paix.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> Macspectrum, I can't believe that YOU of all people doubt my sincerity re the iBook.


Dr. G., 
you of all people should be able to see thru my thinly veiled attempt at having you silence the critics who are, even now, readying their rebutalls, of another "Dr. G. mac sighting."

"I have many miles (kilometers) to go before I sleep."

[ November 14, 2003, 10:56 PM: Message edited by: macspectrum ]


----------



## MacNutt

Did I detect a slight quiver in the "force"? My spider sense is tingling with anticipation! Can it be? Is it actually _possible!!??!_ 

*Dr. G has finally got a MAC!!*

















Our most prodigious poster at this Canadian Mac forum is actually going to switch from a Dell to an Apple computer!!

Will wonders never cease.


----------



## MacNutt

On a more serious and conciliatory note....

Welcome home Marc. It's great to have you join all the rest of us. Now you're going to see what all the fuss is about, because Macs are _fun_ !  

Trust me on this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, I shall trust you on this one, since you appear to be correct. There is so much to learn anew that I have to temper my enthusiasm with the reality check that from now until Pearl Harbor Day, I shall become a grading machine.

Macspectrum, would be able to send you a picture of Abby and the iBook, sans her pawprint which I had to use a Brillo to clean off the display. Talk about "white spots"!?!? Actually, I frequently wash my hands for practical purposes such as avoiding colds. Now I find myself wanting to wash my hands prior to picking up the iBook. In the past, I only did this when my first child was born. Could this be the Curse of the New Mac Owner?????????????? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macello, re the Internet's fiber optic junction nodes here in St.John's, I have a feeling that I live within a km of this main site. There was some major construction between the Aliant Building and Memorial University. Rumor has it that it was an upgrade to this main junction node and the installation of Internet2, which MUN is a member. As well, MUN is going wireless around the campus. I live close enough to campus (which are just on the other side of Churchill Park) so that the wi-fi signal might be able to reach my iBook. We shall see.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> Macspectrum, would be able to send you a picture of Abby and the iBook


I would?
Only pic I have is one of the Dixie Doxies looking very hungry, circa lunar eclipse eve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, I shall take the picture when I get around to it.............but for now, I am busy learning about Panther and Safari. Would you be able to send me a message to [email protected] so that I can practice receiving and sending a message?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> when I get around to it


A phrase oft used. Hence my keeping in stock several of these "tuits" as they are rare items, especially the "round" ones.


----------



## Dr.G.

The round tuits make for great potholders.  

Still having fun learning the ways of the iBook. Thank God for Chealions "Zoom" feature info. 

Re the pics..............maybe tomorrow. Still, I sent you a nice .Mac mail message to calm your blood pressure and lessen your fears that this is just another April Fool's joke in November.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

I proclaim to all that read this, that I did indeed receive an email from Dr. G. from a mac.com address.

At least I thought it was Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, this year I shall ask Hanukkah Harry to bring you a new teddy bear, that football you asked for when you were 7, and a sense of trust.  

Actually, I am amazed that there are as many Mac users with a .Mac account that have the same last name as yours truly. I guess I could have asked glassman 1 to 12 to fake a mail message to you, but it would have been easier to take the picture. With all of those Mac-using glassmans, we could form our own "glassmanagerie". (with apologies to Tennessee Williams).


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

"cents of trust?"
I appreciate the gifts that Hanukkah Harry may bring.

In Ukrainian culture Christmas (celebrated on Jan. 7 by the old Julian calendar) is not a time for gift giving, but a time for family, friends and faith. The traditional Christmas Eve meal (12 meatless courses) begins with the sighting of the first evening star. A job reserved for the children, usually pressed up against the windws. An empty seat is always present at the table and the plated filled up with food for those no longer with us. Caroling is still a strong tradition and with a modern twist, donations to charities are accepted. In an age old tradition, before entering the home, the carolers always ask; "Do you welcome carolers?" The reply is always; "Please, we ask you to come in." After the carols are sung, well wishes are bestowed upon the family for a happy and propserous new year. I have spent many a Christmas Eve on such outings. They bring back fond memories.

Traditional Ukrainian gift giving occurrs on Dec. 19 (St. Nicholas Day). Gifts are usually reserved for children and are always given anonymously via St. Nick.

Thanx for letting me wax romantic.









[ November 15, 2003, 01:06 PM: Message edited by: macspectrum ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, what an informative posting. We live and learn here in ehMacLand.

Sense of trust, NOT cents!!!! 

Re "Traditional Ukrainian gift giving occurrs on Dec. 19 (St. Nicholas Day)", this is also the first night of Hanukkah, which follows a lunar calendar. Since my grandparents came from what is now Ukraine, from just outside Kyiv (is this the acceptable spelling now?), we are descendents of "landsman" (Yiddish for someone who came from your country). Peter may or may not be my long lost twin brother, but you and I share much in common.

Now, if I could only get you to like doxies and be more trusting, you would would not have to chant to keep your blood pressure down.  


NOTE -- I have edited my spelling of Kyiv, since my initial spelling of this city in Ukraine as Kyev was incorrect.

[ November 15, 2003, 02:59 PM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## Dr.G.

At this very moment, the following are on this forum "macspectrum, macdoc, Mississauga and Dr.G. (who goes by the name of Marc when the moon is full). Coincidence? Conspiracy of the M's? A gathering of MacMavens? No, wait, if I am in that group, I am as far from being a MacMaven as Sheila Copps was at being elected leader of the Liberal Party. I appreciated her "moxie" and "chutzpah". 

Still, the gathering of the MMM's is like a Bizarro universe reversal of the KKK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, all. We are at the crossroads of November. Tomorrow we head towards December and the snows of winter. May it be a peaceful winter for us all as we await another springtime here in ehMacLand.

A special brunch tomorrow for one and all. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, I shall await the pic of Zoe to be posted. She shall be a unique dog, I'm sure.

I have one more gift to buy this afternoon, and then my shopping is OVER. The rest shall have to be brought here by Santa Claus or Hanukkah Harry.


----------



## Chealion

Dr. G - I shall post pictures of Zoe (our dog) in about a week's time when she arrives









With December coming, it's time to go shopping and purchase presents for all those you love.


----------



## SINC

OVER? 

OVER? 

Good grief man, what are you trying to do me?

You have shattered my image of the 3:00 to 5:00 p.m. marathon on Christmas eve.

You know. 

The one where you get great bargains when you pick all 16 gifts from the same store, albeit different counters, not to mention the volume discount.

I may never be the same again!

OVER INDEED!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I hate to say it, but this year I am actually late in my Christmas/Hanukkah shopping. Usually, by sometime between Halloween and Remembrance Day, I am done with my shopping. I do NOT go near major malls in Dec., and I have all of my online orders in by now. Hanukkah starts on the night of Dec.19th, and we all know when Christmas starts. 

Yes, I am OVER any and all shopping. I even had a list and checked it twice......... let's see --

a new twin brother for Peter S.
a new Dell desktop for Macspectrum
a doxie pup for Chealion to keep Zoe company
a million dollar Mac order for Macdoc
a Teacher of the Year award for jeac5
an Oscar for Minnes
a sheep ranch for Macnutt
an SJ autographed G5 poster for PosterBoy
a new server for ehMax
a new cello for Macello
a World Series title for the Chi.Cubs for lotus
a new vintage car for Sinc

.....and the list goes on and on. Thank goodness for internet shopping, especially at the rate that new people are joining ehMacLand.

Yes, I'm done my shopping.


----------



## jeac5

Hello all! Dr.G., sincere congratulations on the arrival of your new Mac. May the two of you have many happy days together.









As for your Christmas wish list, many thanks for the vote of confidence. Every little bit helps, a lot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, I am writing this on my new iBook. Pure joy. Playing around trying to learn Keynote and Appleworks. In time, iMovie and iPhoto. 

I trust that this finds you well. The Teacher of the Year Award will be waiting for you when you return home to Nova Scotia for Christmas. Kudos.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> a new Dell desktop for Macspectrum


so how come i get the lump of coal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, as you said, "Traditional Ukrainian gift giving occurrs on Dec. 19 (St. Nicholas Day)". Thus, THAT was the day you were going to get your 2GHz G5 PowerMac. For Christmas, you become a Dell Dude as well. At least this way, I respect your traditions AND get YOU to stop making fun of MY Dell computer. It's a win-win situation if you ask me.


----------



## SINC

Could the following have been an unintended slip, Dr. G.?

"a new vintage car for Sinc"

I have yet to see a "new" vintage car.

Could that be "another" vintage car?

But what the hay, the thought was there, and that is what is really important.

Thanks for thinking of me Dr. G.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *a new twin brother for Peter S.
> a new Dell desktop for Macspectrumy
> a million dollar Mac order for Macdoc
> a sheep ranch for Macnutt*


Ummm, I'd like to switch gifts with macdoc, if I may, PLEASE. Actually, I think macdoc would love a cloned brother. They would work well together and get along superbly. The commission I would earn on a milliom dollar order would certainly help my financial situation and thus both of us would be very happy.
As for the sheep ranch for macnutt, .....I dunno. That could be very dangerous for the sheep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, leave it to a "Semi-Retired Newspaper type" to pick up on a semantic miscue. Thus, rather than to send you "to the head of the class", I shall include still "another" vintage car. Now you shall have TWO such cars......your choice of make, year and color!

Peter, I heard things were going slowly re the comedy routine, but I thought that the dividend/royalty checks from PS&MSG Inc. would be sufficient to maintain your lifestyle. If the million dollar order would be helpful, you may exchange the "twin" for this form of order. I shall send you the receipt. I trust that there is a Sears store in Kitchener.

I trust that there are no other disgruntaled souls out there who want a different gift????

Kvetch.........kvetch..........kvetch.........


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I just made the change. Macdoc get the wall-size plasma HDTV set (valued at $123,637.37 at FutureShop) and you get the million dollar order. That's a million dollars US, so I am not sure what that will work out to re your "cut" after the exchange rate is factored in to the equation. Whatever, merry Christmas.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Peter, I just made the change. Macdoc get the wall-size plasma HDTV set (valued at $123,637.37 at FutureShop)*


HUH??!! You substituted a wall-sized plasma TV for a twin brother. If I'd known THAT, I might not have asked for a gift swap. A plasma TV is way better than a brother and a lot more entertaining too! It's also worth twice what my commission will be on the million dollar sale. So, I guess the moral of the story is the greed comes back to bite you in the ass. I am therefore grateful for what I received as it is something I never had before and will surely help pay the bills. The royalties from PS&MSG are not enough to sustain my extravagant lifestyle. The mansion and the exotic cars are money drainers and I'm reluctant to settle for less....just like the professional athletes who are the role models.


----------



## Dr.G.

OK, Peter, this is the LAST change. You get the million dollar order, a three meter wide plasma HDTV, a new skating rink outside your winter house in Rosedale,ON, AND, wait for this...???......!!!!!!!!......... three live doxies!!!!!!









Macdoc gets a three meter wide plasma HDTV, 100 DVDs of his choice, 20 2GHz G5 orders for a mini-G5 supercomputer cluster, and a twin brother.......or a doxie, whichever arrives first.

THAT IS THE FINAL EXCHANGE!!!!!!  You are taking ALL the joy out of giving.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

i noticed that i still got the lump of coal (a.k.a Dell desktop)


----------



## K_OS

> Sinc, leave it to a "Semi-Retired Newspaper type" to pick up on a semantic miscue. Thus, rather than to send you "to the head of the class", I shall include still "another" vintage car. Now you shall have TWO such cars......your choice of make, year and color!


WOW I wish I had that choice, my 1st tought went straight for a '69 Austin Mini Cooper 'S'


----------



## Chealion

macspectrum - Well, if it really was a lump of coal, with a little heat and pressure, it could be turned into a diamond


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> macspectrum - Well, if it really was a lump of coal, with a little heat and pressure, it could be turned into a diamond


1. diamonda take many years to form 
2. if i squeeze/heat the Dell, i'll just get a pile of junk. it might then pass as modern art


----------



## Chealion

macspectrum - That is where science, human ingenuity, and dumb luck come into play. As for number 2, it just might work


----------



## K_OS

> 1. diamonda take many years to form


Wired: Man Made Diamonds 

3 days for man made yellow stones, colourless take a bit longer.










The article is a good read about the technology that is being used and the technology that will come out of the use of these stones.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> 3 days for man made yellow stones, colourless take a bit longer.


"Man made diamonds are a girl's best friend?"

only "au naturel" for me


----------



## Dr.G.

.....kvetch.........kvetch..........kvetch....

Macspectrum, you may trade your Dell in on the Mac of your choice. The Dell system was valued at $12,836.37US, so order from Apple anything YOU want up to that value. Satisfied???

IS THERE ANYONE ELSE NOT LIKING THEIR GIFT??? Speak NOW or forever hold your peace and accept what is given to you in the spirit of Christmas/Hanukkah.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> The Dell system was valued at $12,836.37US


yeah, sure, that was at 2:50 p.m. EST
now it's been devalued to $1,867

by Dec. 19 or 25, i fear i will be owing Michael Dell


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I humbly accept BOTH vehicles in the spirit of C/H.

A thousand thanks!

Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

FINALLY, someone who likes their C/H gift. Thank you, Sinc, for the appreciation.

Macspectrum, you shall find a check on Dec.19th for the amount of $12,836.37US with your Hanukkah candy. Usually, parents give the children in the house some Hanukkah "gelt" (small amounts of money, such as a penny, nickel and a dime or two). Thus, you may buy WHATEVER you want -- a computer, a cat, a gift to your church, anything you want. Hopefully, THIS will make you a happy "boy" on the combined festive event of the traditional Ukrainian gift giving on Dec. 19th -- St. Nicholas' Day and Hanukkah.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G.,
The Children of Chernobyl (my favourite charity) will be pleased with the *cheque* that Hanukkah Harry / St. Nicholas has brought them.

Thus, the anonimity of the gift is preserved.

I would never think to keep such an huge sum of money for myself. I hope old Harry is ok with that.


----------



## Dr.G.

An excellent decision. I shall match it (we don't really need more doxies in our house) and thus, we shall send an "unknown donor" check to those in need. 

I hereby declare, with the power bestowed upon me after my bloodless coup d'etat of the ehMacLand Town Hall (at least for tonight), that the holiday season has begun!!!!! Send forth the word to every corner of ehMacLand. Give to those in need, to whomever and whatever cause you feel is worthy of your giving. THIS is the true spirit of the season.


----------



## Peter Scharman

This is great!! I've never had the opportunity to haggle with Santa (or Hannukah Harry) before. Thanks so much for the great gift package. I just hope I'm not dreaming this, as I'd hate to wake up Christmas morning and find nothing under the tree. Oh well, it wouldn't be the first time......I had a very poor childhod. I still have the first lump of coal I received at age four. I've kept it in a vise all these years and I'm hoping it will be a diamond before I retire, which unfortunately, isn't that many years away. But please don't worry about me....I'll be OK (I hope). Really, it's OK...note to self, "keep up the positive self-talk)


----------



## MacNutt

Many thanks for thinking of me this Christmas Dr G!  

But I'm not sure what I'd do with yet _another_ sheep ranch... 









Besides...I already got my Christmas wish.

It came the day you finally got a Mac.    

Merry Christmas and Happy Hannukah, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the kind words, Macnutt. You could always donate the sheep ranch to some group that would turn it into an environmentally friendly/aminal friendly petting zoo. Just a thought. Still learning the ins and outs of the iBook. With the mountain of grading that is coming my way, I shall have to put aside visions of learning iMovie with my son for the next four weeks. Then, it's hello creativity.

Peter, there could always be a doxie pup under your Christmas tree.............so long as you keep it up until early Feb. Daisy is going into heat, and we need to keep Rootie away from her.............or else you may get your wish of your very own doxie puppy. 





















 From these gremlins I would say that you had some mixed emotions about receiving a doxie pup. We shall see..............................


----------



## lotus

Gee whiz, I am gone for a few weeks and now it will take a couple of weeks to catch up on all the news on ehMac not to mention the 536 spam messages that my ISP has filtered out. Was there a full moon while I was gone?

BTW Dr.G thanks for the gift. The Cubs manager wants to know if you would prefer seats behind home plate or first base at next years world series?


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, lotus. You were missed. You possess that "special grace" that JFK spoke of so often when describing many fine people in our world.

No World Series tickets are necessary for me, since the "mitzvah" (good deed) is a gift from me to you. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

WARNING -- iBooks are dangerous to your health!!! They are addictive and should have warning labels.

I was just "looking" around the iBook at about 10:15PM here in St.John's. It is now midnight!!! Where did the time go??? I checked out the chess game, Sherlock, Quicken, Word for Mac, Keynote, iPhoto, etc., etc. Now I am about to turn into a pumpkin. 

After two hours of the iBook plugged in to a electrical outlet there is a slight warmth under my left wrist. It is comforting, and could be a subtle cure for insomnia.....I am starting to get sleepy.....................This is the life.........the iLife.

My wife keeps asking to see my iBook, and my son wants to try out Tony Hawk 4 and iMovie. In time............in time....

Until then, I shall wish you all a peaceful good night. Bon nuit, mes amis.


----------



## Chealion

Dr. G - The warmth under your left wrist is the hard drive. It, aside from the video card you can feel heat up the most. Personally I've only heard the fan in this unit turn on once, and that was because I was using the graphics card rather intensively in an OpenGL game.

Glad to hear you are enjoying your time with your iBook!


----------



## LGBaker

Good morning all! :









Six in... oops...15 cm. of nice, wet, white water on the scenery in southeastern BC today. One of those wet feet days. I hope someone has the fires stoked in the clubhouse.

LG


----------



## Dr.G.

LG, the sun is shining here in Valley of the Blue Moon, and we also have some warm apple cider from our special blend of BC and Nova Scotia apples. So, come in and relax.........and keep your snow THERE.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, I think I have heard the fan come on in the iBook, but it is such a silent "click" that I am not sure if this means it is going on or off. My wife's Dell Inspiron is a wind tunnel compared to the iBook. Still, noise is not an issue with me, nor is heat. As my son's best friend said when he saw me unbox the iBook on Friday afternoon -- "Way cool...sweet."


----------



## SINC

Your iBook sounds like it behaves very similar to my 12.1" Powerbook Dr. G..

I too have only heard the fan come on once, and that was when feeling poorly one day, I had it on my lap as I sat propped up on the couch reading ehMac for a couple of hours.

If I leave it on a flat surface, the fan never runs, even when playing Tiger Woods golf, which I assume is a pretty intensive workout for the video card.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am tempted to buy one game for myself to use with the iBook. The Tony Hawk game I shall leave for my son. While I do not golf, I enjoy going to a driving range or putting green to practice. Do you feel that the Tiger Wood's game is something that is worthwhile? (This is an unfair question, I know, but I did NOT get this iBook for gaming, but rather for iMovie and iPhoto).


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I used to play golf, but as my score on the real links continued to climb, it began to match my frustration level, so I gave it up.

I do however love the game, enjoy watching it on TV, and missed participation in some way.

The Tiger Woods PGA Golf 2003 game changed all that for me. It is so realistic that I can almost feel the breeze in my face as I listen to the birds sing and the applause of the gallery, if you choose to turn that option on.

I am currently playing through the amatuer tournaments and each different course is a challenge. In short, it is my half hour or so of stress relief every day. More on weekends. I highly recommend it.

Couple of things to note. The 2004 version is now out and I intend to ask Santa for it. It is expensive for the Mac, around $75 - $80. (A PC version goes for about $45)

If I were considering buying a copy today, I would probably see it the store would discount the 2003 version, if they had one still in stock, and save myself a few bucks.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I really don't have the time to play games on the iBook, but I was just curious. For a birthday gift, my son game me Medal of Honor--Allied Assault (because I was so moved by the movie "Saving Private Ryan"). The Dell 8300 (which I won) has a quality ATI 128MB video card, and someone who has this game said that it virtually flies on my computer. I have spent no more than an hour on the game, if the truth be known. I should spend my time learning to use iMovie and iPhoto with the iBook. Still, "all work and no play......." as the saying goes. We shall see.


----------



## elmer

I haven't played video golf since the original Nintendo. That game rocked, by the way. Highly addictive.
Here's a blast from the past:
http://images.google.com/images?q=nintendo+golf+-gameboy


----------



## Dr.G.

Elmer, for me a true "blast from the past" would be a Winky Dink blue plastic screen which fit on top of the TV screen..........or my old Davy Crockett lunch box (even though I lived only one block from my public school and never ate in school)...........or all of my baseball cards from the late 1950s, the golden age of BB cards.

I guess, like Sinc, I have dated myself, but there are times that I miss the simplicity of watching 15 minute TV shows..........or just listening to the radio.............or just playing outside from dawn to dusk during the summer, without a care in the world.

'Tis late. Paix, one and all.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I had not thought about those plastic covers for TV screens in years. 

I don't remember what the one my parents had was called, but it consisted of three colours. I think it was blue at the top, yellow in the middle and green on the bottom.

I can clearly remember sitting around the black and white TV that first evening we got it, after scotch taping it to the screen, and "oohing and awwing" about how green the grass looked at the bottom of the picture, or how blue the sky was.

This was, of course, not long after we got our very first TV set in 1957. Our TV station, by the way, used to sign on at 12 noon and sign off at 11 p.m.. I only saw the sign off on the very odd occasion as bed time was well in advance of 11.

We finally got our first colour TV broadcast in 1965, the year I was married. We used to walk along main street and stand in front of the stores that had a colour set in the window, and watch the show. No sound of course, but hey, it WAS in colour. 

I bought my first colour TV, a 19" Toshiba cabinet model, which I paid a king's ransom for, $740.00 in 1968. In those days I was earning about $75 a week clear, so it was considered a daring investment. 

My father "tut, tutted" and wondered aloud if I had lost some of my marbles. I did notice though, that after the purchase, he and Mom would drop by every Sunday evening for a visit, right about the time "The Ed Sullivan Show" came on, and he stayed until "Bonanza" was over.

They were simpler times back then. Maybe even better times.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I hate to admit it (at times), but having been born in Oct. of 1948, I never knew what it was like not to have a TV in the house. From my earliest memories, I am able to recall TV, especially those early black and white cartoons with classical music in place of speech. 

Strange, but now everything but news and sports are taped. Still, there are moments in history, be they the Kennedy assassination, 9/11, the first step on the moon, Bobby Thompson hitting his "shot heard round the world" and Don Larsen's perfect game in the World Series, when taped is truly a vicarious experience.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., one thing about events on tape is that our children and their children's children will not have to read the prattle of an old fart carrying on about tri-colour TV screens. They will, in fact be able to observe what happened first hand. That seems to me to be a good thing.

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

I remember seeing one of those 3 colour screens, now that you mention it. I thought at the time it was imagination and the recurring memories were part of a dream I had as a child. So they were real! That was technology at it's most persuasive.

Dr.G - the snow has disappeared,so you need fear no contribution from this end of the country. Thanks, all, for the cider. It was great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, to tape an event and show it at a later date is a vicarious experience. Back on Oct.8th, 1956, I was sitting in a grade 3 classroom, listening to Miss Millstein prattle on about the Ohio River. Mr.Lane, our principal, came on over the school's PA system, apologizing for the interruption, but he thought that we might want to be "part of history". He then brought the PA mike next to his radio, and we all listened to the last inning of Don Larsen's World Series perfect game..............
...............first up.......Carl Furillo.....he flied out........next up, Roy Campanella.........he bounced out to Gil McDougald.................last up, Dale Mitchell, a pinch hitter................the rest is history. We heard it live.........and instant replays over the years do not compare.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., While I agree that nothing beats being there live, my point was that future generations will benefit from the tapings. 

For example, none of my children were born yet when JFK met his untimely end forty years ago today, but they have all watched, fascinated at the story when they view newsreel footage or specials on TV.

The only attachment they have to the event is through what they have seen. I think if they had only read about it in books, the same impact would be missing.

The raw emotion in the eyes of many people interviewed just cannot be transmitted to the written word.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I see your point now. As my son would say, "Duh, dad!" So much for the intelligence obtained from doing a three-year doctoral program.









So, how is Life treating you on this melancholy day, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., melancholy?, mais non.

At least I think that means "but no" from what little of my high school french I can remember.

Winter's beauty here today has lifted my spirits and in reflection, I am truly blessed.

I have a wonderful wife of 38 years, who doubles as my best friend, three grown children who turned out great, two cats and a dog who love us, no questioons asked.

I am fortunate to have many good friends and I will be with two of them today to watch the big hockey game.

What more could a man ask for?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I suggested "melancholy" due to the Kennedy assassination.

I am glad that Life is treating you well. I too have a wonderful wife (from Calgary, where we got married in July, 1995), and a 17 year-old son from my first marriage. I have started my 27th year teaching here at Memorial University, and am now a full-professor.

My wife keeps saying, "Can you imagine life without our 5 dogs?" ........and I just stare off into the distance and sigh. Don't tell her I told you this, but I would miss them if the Doxie Patrol came and took them away. C'est la vie. 

Must go and spark up the barbie and get the VCR ready to go. IT'S SHOWTIME!


----------



## Chealion

Dr. G - As requested. Photos of my beagle-pomeranian cross who arrived today.









  

If you click the picture, you'll go to my blog where I have the pictures and a little excerpt.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Must go and spark up the barbie *


You play with dolls??!! 











> *Photos of my beagle-pomeranian cross who arrived today.*


Would that then be a beageranian or a pomerangle??


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, I posted a comment to your photo-blog. Very cute b-pom. How old is she? I think I sent you a photo of the four doxies together, the only one in existence where they are all looking the same way (at a piece of cheese). Try to take some candid shots of Zoe when she is a pup to compare with when she is an adult. It should prove interesting to see which breed dominates, although she looks more like a hound than a pom.

Thanks for sharing this cute pic. "More!", cried the fans from the outdoor hockey stadium...."More pictures!!!"


----------



## Chealion

Dr. G - She's 6 and a half weeks old, and well still trying to get some really good pictures of her. I still have teh picture of the 4 doxies.







I shall stay ever vigilant with the camera. The pictures I did post, were when she was asleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, be careful that she does not associate with other dogs until her final shots, but be sure to help her socialize with other dogs ASAP after her final series of shots. Our one non-doxie, Max, was brought home at 5 1/2 weeks of age. Rags, the dog my wife Deborah brought with her from Calgary, totally ignored Max (she would not even look at him). Max never did associate with other dogs outside of the house. Thus, he does not associate well with any dogs in the neighborhood. We realize now that a dog younger than 10-12 weeks of age should NOT be brought into a house, and away from the litter. There is nothing to worry about, just be sure to help Zoe become a social animal around other dogs, rather than just around humans (as Max is for us).

More pics, SVP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Due to grading pressures, I shall not be able to undertake the preparation (and cleaning up  ) of Sunday bruch for the next four weeks. However, we could have a Hanukkah celebration on the night of Dec.19th, which is the first night of Hanukkah? Just a thought.


----------



## Peter Scharman

quote:

Must go and spark up the barbie 

*You play with dolls??!! *
---------------------------------------------------
quote:

Photos of my beagle-pomeranian cross who arrived today. 

*Would that then be a beageranian or a pomerangle?? *

----------------------------------------
Hmmmm,....a deadpan audience! That piece will be now dropped from the Dr G and Peter comedy revue. Thanks for the feedback....???


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter....







I have been away for two long. I see my eye surgeon is a little over three weeks. Then I shall know my fate. If given a clean bill of health, I shall rejoin you on stage. If not.........and I don't survive the eventual surgery, you may have my share of the doxies (my wife and I bought each other half a doxie for an anniversary gift for two anniversaries, and one whole doxie each for this last anniversary). I am not sure what you are going to do with the back end of two doxies, and Abby, but I shall leave that to your imagination.


----------



## SINC

I'm afraid this is one of those days where the creative juices just won't flow. 

Usually, I have completed better than half of my column by now, and today, not a line.

Inspiration is a fickle thing. Here today, gone tomorrow.

So, I will try again tomorrow and continue to have fun reading ehMac today.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, how right you are re inspiration and writing. Still, I have read your work, and it's just a matter of time until the creative reflections again flow forth for one and all to read.


----------



## lotus

Peter, don't feel upset, after all you are a hard act to follow. Nothing we said could have topped your comments.

I have been busy sending e-mails and PayPal payments to my 209 voters. $20,900 and I didn't even get a silver doxie. My campaign manager, James Carville, said I didn't have to know anything to get elected, it would just take money. Oh, I forgot his $50,000 fee!

When Dr.G hears about my "dark side" he will probably ban me from next year's election. My only option is exile to some foreign land.

Kudos to Chealion for running a clean campaign!.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, the fairest cherry blossom in the land, Macdoc and I discovered the emails and PayPal "payments". We redirected the money to various food banks around Canada in your name. Thus, your 209 votes were earned honestly, and you might get an Order of Canada out of your generosity. It's worth at least a few "mitzvahs" (Yiddish for "good deeds"). 

So, you are still the #1 Lady of ehMacLand loved and respected by one and all.


----------



## lotus

How will I ever thank you for preventing my downfall into bribery and such evils of elections. Carville has agreed to send his fee to you to be distributed as you see fit.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., speaking of ladies and ehMacland, there seems to be a distinct shortage of that fair gender.

Does anyone have any ideas that would:

1. encourage more female membership, and 

2. have any opinion as to why there is a shortage.

Or am I imagining all this?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, a friend of mine, Howie the Hack, was able to do some "creative book keeping" with the various accounts. Your donations to the food banks was actually "taken" out of Carville's personal account in the Bahamas. His fee was directed to various foodbanks in the Georgetown area. Thus, your bank account should show no debits/credits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when I first came to ehMacLand, there was a fine woman by the name of Capucine as one of the moderators. Not sure where she has gone, and I wish her well wherever she is today. jeac5, another of our fine women, is busy teaching in Virginia. She was a mainstay at the Cafe Chez Marc, and we miss the sound of her Nova Scotia laughter. Pamela is an architech out in BC, who posts on a regular basis. Then there is lotus, the fairest of the fair (in terms of her judgement and personality). There are others, but I am not able to recall any other women just now.....although I shall probably be flamed for forgetting someone important.

Actually, there are various people who post and I can't tell you their gender. Personally, it does not matter. I like poetry, gardening, reading and doxies. lotus likes the Cubs, hang gliding, weight lifting and skeet shooting. Thus, we add to the gender neutrality of this community, breaking down stereotypes as we go along. I also recall lotus saying something about mountain climbing....


----------



## SINC

Dr, G., while I have always considered myself to be a modest man, I did neglect to admit to something that happened to me very recently.

So in the spirit of full disclosure, I admit to my folly and you can see it at:

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/PhotoAlbum7.html

I, of course would be the handsome dude on the right, wearing the gold RCMP tie clasp given to me as well that night.

Simply click on hte "start slideshow" icon to enlarge the photo.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

My God, Sinc!!!    You are old enough to be my brother!!!!!


----------



## lotus

Actually there are several young ladies on ehMac, but alas they don't seem to post anymore.

Dr.G, you forgot the deep sea diving and parachute jumping! Oh and the bungie jumping.

When I was 16 my father use to take me target shooting and not to brag, but I was a better shot with his police 38 special than he was. At least THAT is a true story. Never fear, I haven't shot a gun for 60 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, just kidding around with you on this rainy Sunday night. Still, My Favorite Martian began, if I recall, just before my 15th birthday. I guess I wasn't that much of a kid. A couple of months later we all "grew up" a bit with the JFK assassination.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, I thought that you promised to QUIT bungie jumping??? I can just imagine what your insurance policy costs NOW!!!!!


----------



## lotus

Sinc, Congratulations!


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, my insurance has dropped dramatically, since I gave up Nascar racing and stunt flying.


----------



## SINC

Lotus, interesting that your father was a police officer.

Coincidently, so was mine and I too was trained to shoot his .38 special S & W.

I became quite proficient with a revolver and rifle too, earning my scouting badges handily, and eventually became a junior gun instructor in the scouting movement in Saskatchewan.

As you might guess, I am in complete disagreement with the current gun control laws.

I have not held or fired a gun since I gave up hunting in the early eighties. I simply lost the desire to take an animal's life one day, and sold off my weapons.

Funny how that happens, but I feel I am a better person for the deed.

Cheers


----------



## lotus

Gun control, now there is a controversial subject. We were always taught to respect a gun and it was never a problem. My brother took me pheasant hunting and after shooting a shotgun a few times I gave that up and went home with a bruised shoulder and the promise I would never again eat pheasant.

There is no excuse for someone to own an assault rifle.


----------



## SINC

Right you are, lotus.

I however, do have a problem with making innocent people criminals for owning a single shot .22 in rural Saskatchewan or Alberta to plink away at a gopher. Duck hunters with shotguns should be exempt too.

Criminals will obtain weapons no matter what government does (normally handguns). Wasting money on a registry of long guns that doesn't work is foolhardy. It seems to me that many Canadians who favoured the registry are now changing their minds when they see the costs and the inefficiency.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, Sinc, I have to admit that I have never shot a gun at another living thing....although I did hit a seagull with a frisbee once in Churchill Park. Being a pacifist, I never saw the need/desire to own a gun. Now, with Max and the Dynamic Doxie Duo X 2, we have no need for guns, ADT, locks on doors, etc. 

Still, while I support gun control, the Liberal government wasted a great deal of money on a "explitive deleted" program.


----------



## Dr.G.

As of a few minutes ago, there were 2132 persons registered in ehMacLand, and we just hit 1908 posts in this thread. Can you imagine if everyone who ever registered for this forum posted just once on this thread if they had not done so previously??? 

I am amazed at the longevity of this thread. I am also quite pleased to see all the new faces register for this forum. This brings vitality and freshness to many of the other threads.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., your mention of hitting a seagull with a frisbee reminded me of a long ago event when I was perhaps 12 to 13 years of age.

I took my trusty fishing rod and headed for the dam at the head of the local creek. As I stood on the shore, I reared back for a mighty cast and flung the Len Thompson spoon as far as I could.

Trouble was as it arced high above the water and caught a seagull in the webbing of its foot.

Have you ever tried to reel in an unhappy bird?

I had a devil of a time getting the thing to calm down long enought to subdue it to remove the hook from its foot.

Only time I ever caught a flying fish. And I might add I had the peck marks to prove it.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, add to the list of things I have never done is caught a fish. I did have a friend who once caught his own ear while fly fishing.  I am not a vegetarian by any stretch of the imagination, but I am just not into fishing or hunting. My wife's father arranges hunting trips for her brothers and the other men in the family, but I have never gone with them on any of these trips. Many of them want me to apply for a moose license to qualify for hunting a moose somewhere in the province. However, to do that, I have to own and be certified as knowing how to use a gun. Now, take me out into the wilderness to "shoot" an animal with a high powered zoom lense on a camera is a totally different manner....so long as that animal is not going to be shot with a gun by the person standing next to me.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., they say that fishing is food for the soul and that the good Lord does not deduct time spent fishing from your life.

I still enjoy the sport, but I have changed my approach to it. I now use only barbless hooks, and I practice catch and release the majority of the time. I only keep the odd one as a BBQ treat when camping, and then only perhaps one or two a year.

Gone are the days of keeping, cleaning and freezing a limit every time out. 

I also have some friends who still hunt, and every once in a while they will drop off a roast of moose or an elk steak which I do enjoy.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what about time added/deducted for reading to one's child? Or gardening??


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, Dr. G., 

He covers that too, as He does many other worthwhile activities.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

What if "He" turns out to be a "She"??? Luckily, child-nurturing and gardening, stereotypically a woman's domain are becoming more and more a gender-neutral activity. Where does photography fit it to this equation???


----------



## SINC

Dr. G.:


> Where does photography fit it to this equation???


Aha, there is your next photo assignment. Get a picture of Her to support your theory!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, just sent it to you via email. God is a woman....and with red hair??? Go figure!?!?


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

Nice Stories Here, I always wondered what it would be like to cach a seagull on a fishin line (I grewup on the water), and now I know, it's a difficult/painful experience. I just posted cause Doc G said somthing about registerins and Posting on this thread, dang, this is a Long one, haha


----------



## Dr.G.

VC, one brave person tried to read it from end to end in ONE sitting. He/she (I shall protect his/her gender to protect his/her identity) suddenly realized that as he/she was reading one end, we were all posting on the other end. I received an email when he/she reached page 75 or so, informing me that he/she had quit. We were only at about 100 pages then, so I would say that this is as close as anyone has come to going "wire to wire" in one sitting. It's possible, I am sure, but it was more fun to do it piece by piece. Someone actually sent me a PM demanding to know what the thread was about. I replied, "It's about nothing and everything." Which, in the final analysis, is quite truthful.

So, how is Life treating you in Halifax, one of my favorite of all Canadian cities?


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I got the email and can plainly see that this woman is a Goddess. 

I suspect she hails from closer to Calgary than heaven, but then again, there are those who say Calgary is heaven.

I certainly did not expect you to complete the assignment so quickly though.

By the way, whatever are those other two hairy things in the photo?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, did you ever hear the song "Jesus loves the little children of the world"? Well, it looks as if God loves doxies!!!!   Many depicted God as a kindly old grandfather-type that liked chicken soup, others as a vengeful God, full of "hellfire and brimstone", and still others as a wise clockmaker who created the universe, set things in motion, and left the rest up to us. Still, who would ever have envisioned God as a red haired woman who liked doxies????? As I approached to speak to her, wanting to know who she was, where she was from, and what she wanted of me, all she said was "I am that I am." Then, like the morning fog on a warm July day in St.John's, she was gone. That spot is now hallowed ground.....but the doxies are still not allowed to beg at the dining room table.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren Spahn, the winningest lefty in baseball history, died Monday at the age of 82. Spahn won 363 games, fifth on baseball's all-time list. The remarkable part was that he was 25 before he got his first major league win. As a young boy, I watched him take apart my Giants in many a game. He later pitched for the Mets and the Giants and STILL had some good stuff left in that great left arm of his, which pitched in over 5200 innings. RIP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, did you see the news item on CBC Sunday night re Stalin's forced famine upon the people of Ukraine? It was TRULY moving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight all. Just wanting to wish one an all a peaceful goodnight. Hard to imagine that there is only one week left in the month of November. Only a month to go until Christmas, less than that until the first night of Hanukkah. Only about 6 more months until the Stanley Cup finals.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I still tend to lean toward my Calgary theory.

Not that I don't buy your "Doxie" theory, but It does present some difficulties in the realm of belief for me.

Have a peaceful slumber mon ami.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

God is from Calgary??? I guess we have been reading a different Bible. I believe that God, whomever/whatever, is wherever we are at the moment. God is within us if anywhere.


----------



## LGBaker

Good morning Dr G - you're awake early. I guess someone has to tidy up the clubhouse after last evening's crowd. Here - let me lend a hand. There. That's done. Goodnight.


----------



## MacNutt

God _WAS_ from Calgary originally. He lives in Edmonton these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, thanks for the help. Macnutt's banquet in support of Ralph Klein went a bit longer than expected, and there were rubber chickens everywhere.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G.,



> Sinc, did you ever hear the song "Jesus loves the little children of the world"?


Ah yes sir, I not only have heard it, but learned to sing it many years ago in summer vacation bible school. It was a mainstay of every Christmas concert our Sunday school put on too.

I used to be a member of the Elmwood School boys choir. That is, until the change of voice occurred. My voice not only deepened, it lost its ability to carry a bucket of water, never mind a tune. My family remains musical though. My wife Ann plays both the piano and organ, my daughter Crystal plays the clarinet and saxophone, my two boys Greg and Matt play the guitar. I of course, play the stereo very well and the spoons in a fashion.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my son is trying to learn to play the guitar (NOT electric!), and he is actually doing well. His drum phase ended abruptly, but he seems to want to stay with playing the guitar. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., be very, very grateful that the drum phase ended abruptly.

That decision would be music to my ears, if you get my drift.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Pardon the lateness for my post, but I had to put my 2 cents in about Gun Control.

Yes, the governmnet wasted a lot of time and resources with the currrent Gun registry. This registry only keeps tabs on legal guns that are owned by honest people. It also prohibits (correct me if I'm wrong) certain types of fire arms or at the very least makes it difficult to own one.

I beleive it was macnutt that mentioned that with the current laws, posessing a 12 ga. shotgun violates the current gun control law. He also went on to say that for some people owning a gun is a necessity. For example, imagine someone living in the interior of B.C., driving down a desolate road and they get a flat tire. Are you going to get out and change the tire? Not without a 12 ga. shotgun beside you. I don't think I would want to become a snack for a bear.

Now, as well, a lot of people enjoy hand guns for target pratice. I for one own a 357 Magnum, purely for target pratice. Although, I do not have it in my house. (It is kept in Texas at my Brother-in-laws). Owning a hand gun in Canada has become impractical. To enjoy target shooting such as I do you have to go through so much red tape to even get your gun to the range, it's not worth it. Furthermore, you can't just go to Wal-Mart to get your ammunition, there is a process involved to purchase the ammo. I guess I have just got used to the Texas way of "Gun control".

Any way, I guess my point is that honest citizens are being punished for the actions of criminals, not the criminals themselves.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower:



> Any way, I guess my point is that honest citizens are being punished for the actions of criminals, not the criminals themselves.


Amen MaxPower, amen.


Cheers


----------



## SINC

Now lotus and Dr. G., where were we?

Was it horses or doxies or campaigns to restart the debate on this thread?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Excerpt from a CNN news item: "Here we are, back at the campaign headquarters of lotus and Dr.G. With two months to go before the New Hampshire primary, it looks like our two gallant compatriots will easily win the primary in NH for the Honesty Party. Already, support has been flowing in to this newly formed Populist/Progressive Party, with support from the Green Party, the Socialist Party of America, the NEA, the ACLU, Common Cause, Americans for a Just and Honorable Society, the AF of L and the CIO, the United Mine Workers of America, the International Ladies Garment Workers Union, the AARP and thousands upon thousands of senior high school and university students is each of the 50 states." 

President Bush was quoted in Reuters as saying, "The Honesty Party will pose our greatest challenge in the upcoming election."

UPI has revealed that the Democratic Party might throw it's support behind the Honesty Party. Chair of the Democratic National Committee, Jason Jinglestars, was quoted as stating on the record, "The Honesty Party might be the only way to defeat Bush in the upcoming election and return America back to the American people."

Reports from the BBC has confirmed that the Honesty Party, and it's two atypical candidates for the highest offices in America, have been granted "...an opportunity to help set America back on the path of peace and prosperity, with an honorable peace and a true experience of prosperity for all in America."

The CBC and Radio Canada have reported that both Ross Parot and Ralph Nadar have thrown their support behind the Honesty Party. Their chance meeting at a Tim Horton's in Moose Jaw, SK, had both former candidates for the presidency pledging their "full support" and "unquestionable loyalty" for the Honesty Party.

Michael Moore has offered to produce a documentary on the meteoric rise of the Honesty Party from obscurity to potentially laying a valid claim to the White House. "This is the documentary I have waited my whole life to make."


----------



## Dr.G.

The CBC has just confirmed that the incoming Prime Minister of Canada, The Right Hon. Paul Martin, was quoted as saying, "Canada would strongly welcome the election of these two dual citizens to represent Canada's neighbor to the south."


----------



## SINC

Quite an impressive start to the big campaign Dr. G.. You and lotus are to be congratulated.

I have thoroughly read and properly scrutinized the facts as stated in the news item you posted, and I find there is only one set of circumstances where the truth is somewhat suspect.

You see, there is no Tim Horton's in Moose Jaw, SK.

Other than that, the release is flawless, in my opinion.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

NO TIM's in Moose Jaw!?!? If elected VP, I shall be the first public official from the US to visit the newly built Tim Horton's in the fair community of Moose Jaw, SK. That is a promise you may take to the bank.


----------



## Dr.G.

CBC has confirmed that the Sask. Provincial government has decided to construct the world's largest Tim Horton's Coffee and Doughnut Emporium in Moose Jaw, SK. Attached to this "palace of pastry pleasures" will be the following: Canada's first Apple Store; Birks; The Tommy Douglas Museum; the "Another One-term Bush" Memorial shrub"; a half-size replica of the CN Tower; a half-size replica of the Statue of Liberty; Epcot Centre North; and a Benny's Bingo and Bagel Botique.


----------



## lotus

Sinc, as our chief of staff, is right in there making sure we stay on the right path. I was hoping Ross Perot wouldn't notice that we were campaigning.Every vote counts and maybe there are a few people who still like him. By the way, are we in the 2004 campaign or are we waiting for 2008?

Do we really want to take office and clean up the mess George has made? Let him figure it out for himself. But then again another 4 years and it will only be worse.

Just got an e-mail from Hillary and she was not too happy. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, the US may not be holding free elections by 2008, so it's 2004 or bust. 

H.Clinton is upset because we just got the endorsement of the League of Women Voters. This was a mainstay for her hopes at becoming president. Looks like you undercut her by a notch or two. She will have to be satisfied at being the second woman president someday.


----------



## lotus

I am not so sure they have free elections now. There is so much corruption in politics it would curl your hair. Years ago I read Tip O'Neil's book Man of the House and Bernie Sander's Outsider in the Whitehouse and it was interesting reading about some of the deals made.

When Truman ran for president I was pres. of Young Democrats of Liv. Co. and got a first hand look at things on both sides. Things have gotten much worse since Nixon and his "dirty tricks".


----------



## lotus

BTW have you heard from Minnes lately? I miss him and hope everything is o.k. We should make it compulsory to post a message when you are going to be out of circulation.


----------



## SINC

Oh, Oh . . .

you mean we have someone among the missing lotus?

Perhaps we could send out the National guard or some such thing?

Or could we?

Cheers,


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, when I was one month old my mother took me into the voting booth when she cast her vote for "Give em Hell Harry". I've been a Democrat ever since. 

Hopefully, Minnes is working hard at his acting job. If I recall, it was to take him out of town.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been up since just before 4AM (St.John's time), so it is time to wish you all a peaceful goodnight. "Parting is such sweet sorrow." Paix.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, a restful sleep.

Just what the doctor ordered.

Himself that is. And rightly so.

Being up at 4:00 a.m. in NL.

That is minus one fourteen a.m. here in Alberta.

Metric time of course. (Ten hour per day clock you know!)

Sleep well mon ami.

Meantime I will continue to fume over the most recent set of posts in the "who would you invite to your kitchen thread".

Until tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, good morning, mon ami. A quiet and mild (+8C) here at just after 7AM here in St.John's. Thoughts of running as VP with lotus have to be set aside for the next couple of weeks as I again tackle the mountain of end-of-term assignments. I truly enjoy the teaching end of things here at Memorial, I just hate grading. Luckily, I give interesting and relevant assignments, which are usually quite creative, thus making my life a bit simplier.


----------



## lotus

Goodmorning all. It is a beautiful sunny day here in the heartland of ehMac.

Yahoo, Immigration has decided I am a keeper. This morning I had my 10 minute interview and will go back in a week or so for the big ceremony. Then we will have a mega party at the Clubhouse, champagne for all. Everyone invited.

Dr.G, hope your grading goes smoothly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, lotus. Welcome to the clan. A 10 minute interview does not seem very long. They must have decided upon your fate (positive) prior to the interview. I had to go into great detail why my mother, who was born in Montreal, came to America (she was 13 when this took place and had no say in the matter), and why I chose to come to Canada, especially from the US. Still, I kept racking up the points on the form, in that I spoke one of the two official languages, had advanced university degrees, a Canadian parent, and a job waiting for me in St.John's. At the end of the interview I discovered why it took so long -- the interviewer wanted to know why I had selected NL, rather than another province. He actually suggested that I consider moving elsewhere at my first opportunity. This all took place back in 1997, and the person did not notice that I came to Canada in 1977 and not 1997. 

Still, you shall have the grandest party in the Club House, befitting your grand status in our family, and soon to be President of the US of A.


----------



## SINC

Congratulations lotus.

Might I add that I am humbled that you chose my country, Canada, to be your home.

Best wishes and enjoy the pomp and circumstance of the ceremony. 

I have been to many and they always give me goosebumps!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I was sworn in as a Canadian citizen on July 1st, 1997, aboard the HMS St.John's that was docked in the St.John's harbor for this very reason. However, I remained silent during the part declaring my allegiance to the Queen and all of her heirs. They did not take my citizenship card away from me, so I guess I am still a Canadian citizen.........with a permanent New York City accent.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., you are obviously a man who stands for his principles. I gather this from reading your other recent post on the "safe neighbourhood" thread.

It certainly does not bother me, that you remained silent during the bit about the Queen and her heirs, although I suspect had you told them in advance you intended to do so, it might have been a problem for you.

I am very much afraid that after all the scandal that has befallen the royals over the past decade, and the latest with our prince and his mistress, or is that male lovers now? I think Canada should abolish the monarchy.

They are no longer an asset, but rather an embarrassment and they no longer stand for anything I, as a Canadian, can respect.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I did tell them in advance that I was going to take the pledge but omit the part about the Queen. I was asked why, was told that I should do this pledge in full, etc. I told them that I would take the pledge in both official languages, but still leave out the part about the Queen. That is how it ended, with no incident. I did not raise a black-fisted glove as did Tommie Smith and John Carlos in the 1968 Summer Olympics. I practiced passive resistance. As I told them at my interview when I was asked if I came to Canada because of the war in Vietnam (which ended two years before I came to Canada), that I would support Canada but not the Queen. I guess they REALLY needed profs at Memorial, because I was still granted a landed immigrant status in 1977.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *However, I remained silent during the part declaring my allegiance to the Queen and all of her heirs.*


YOU WHAT!!!!! The ceremony is therefore null and void!  We hold our queen (I think Lizzy is her name) in the highest esteem and to not pledge allegiance to her is to not be Canadian. I'm afraid that if they find you out (beware the Queen Police), you may have to pack up and head back to New York. If you happen to receive an expulsion warning from Prince Charlie, it wasn't me who tipped him off. It would be best to head down to the Immigration Office, beg for mercy, and retake your oath of allegiance, only this time with pride and sincerety  God save the queen!! (and her children....my goodness, did she have SEX with Prince Philip???...EEEWWWW!!)


----------



## LGBaker

Given the royal penchant for adultery, what makes you think it was Prince Philip?

(out of the mouths of subjects)


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, c'est la vie. "I pledge allegiance to the flag of the place we call ehMacLand. And to the republic, for which it stands -- one community, indivisable, with Liberty and Justice for ALL."

Did you ever read the book "The Man Without a Country"? 

Canada -- Love it or Leave it. We stand on guard for thee.


----------



## SINC

See Dr. G., I told you the Queen was becoming tiresome for the majority of Canadians!

And now for something completely different.

I just posted an item in the "Same old Reform Party" thread.

In the first post, the thread author pointed ehMacers to a story about a reform member who is anti-gay.

The second post by "kps" was basically stating because the reformer was a former American Baptist minister, the attitude should be expected, which is exactly my reaction to the piece.

I then posted three little words:

"Amen, kps, amen."

Only then, did I notice that it was my post number 666.

Do you suppose the two "amens" cancelled the devil's number?

I think I may have done us all a good turn today.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr G, I have come up with a pledge for you that should feel comfortably familiar to you and still allow you to swallow the pill of pledging allegiance to the Queen (nice lady):

"I Pledge Allegiance to the flag of the United Kingdom and to the Monarchy for which it stands, one Nation under the influence of America, indivisible, with liberty and justice for all."


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I fear that you are doomed. We could burn candles to try to save your mortal soul?  
Or, better still, make a pentagram on the floor constructed of dog biscuits and let the doxies destroy it by eating it, symbolic of eating your sins away........while getting a treat?









It's your choice................make it wisely!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Peter, but I could not, in all good conscience, take your pledge. I have nothing against the Queen, and for those who support her, that is their right. 

I guess this thread is being monitored by the RCMP, because I had two of Canada's finest show up at my door questioning my citizenship status. After about an hour of questioning, I asked if I was under arrest. They said, "Do you feel that you should be arrested and sent to jail for 'conduct unbecoming a Canadian citizen'?" To this I replied, "If being in jail is the only place where my body and beliefs can be together, then so be it." They left after this, either moved by my sincerity ............. or from a feeling of threat from the doxies that were starting to band together in a pack. I am really not sure.............


----------



## Peter Scharman

It was the dogs. No question.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I have quite suddenly developed this craving for dog biscuits?

Any reason why this should be happening to me?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Petre, while the RNC (the Royal Newfoundland Constabulary...our provincial police force) is not armed, the RCMP officers WERE armed. Still, since there were two of them, and five dogs, they might have gotten one, two or even three of the dogs, but the others would have had them down like a bolt of lightening. "Discretion is the better part of valour", especially in this situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we shall know the reason for your "cravings" on Dec.8th, the date of the next full moon. It is an old legend, brought down from the mountains of Transylvania by shepards who were attacked by werewolves, that their cravings for such "treats" were replaced, on the night of the full moon, with cravings for other sort of "treats".     Thus, we shall see.......................


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I have now changed my requirements for my daily pint.

Since I turned in to a bit of a "blob" after stopping my exercise for 10 weeks, due to a torn ligament in my left knee, I now find the need to accelerate the process of getting back to 175 lbs. Currently I am, yikes, 198.

My cardiologist will be most unhappy if I show up for my next stress test in this state. (Or in this province for that matter)

My new theory is that twice as much work per day, will produce the desired weight loss in roughly two thirds of the time.

I began today, and spent 12 minutes on the tread mill at 2.5 mph after a 3 minute warm up.

This afternoon I will walk to the local, in 12 minutes for my pint, and return in 12 as well, down from 15.

Each day hereafter, I will increase the time on the treadmill by one minute until I reach 30 minutes. I will also gradually reduce the walk time to and from the local to 9 minutes.

I devised this plan while on the tread mill today, between thoughts of dog biscuits and "treats", which was fine until I dismounted and placed my right knee squarely into the gas pipe, drawing blood.

An ice pack, used for but a few minutes, eased the pain and ceased the flow of my ultra thin blood.

I leave for the local at 3:00 p.m., so I have an hour and one half to recover.

175 here I come!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you inspire me to get back on my physical fittness program.

My wife runs with Max, our only non-doxie, in the early morning. I take the doxies to the park and watch them run madly about while I drink coffee as I walk around with them.


----------



## SINC

Puff, puff, pant, pant, whew. Just got back from the local.

I'll get back to you in a half hour or so when my heart rates drops a bit!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the "local" what??????? Pub? Gym? Anesthesia? Doxie racetrack???


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I can plainly see that you were never a fan of the Andy Capp cartoon which originated in the UK.

It always referred to the PUB, as the local, as do I.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, live and learn. Actually, when I first came to St.John's, and lived downtown, I frequented Martha's Pub (also called Martha's local). It was a hang-out for the more liberal profs who did not mind that grad students also drank there. Martha's is, sadly, long gone...as is my youth (I came to MUN at the tender age of 28, with Ph.D. in hand)...as are my drinking in pubs days.................. Sigh.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., If I ever get to NL, it will be my distinct pleasure to accompany you to a pub for a pint and rekindle your youth. Hell, I'll even buy!

This notice gives you a few short years (until my wife retires) to pick the pub of your choice, but if I may be so bold as to suggest one, why not pick one your students frequent?

My bet is, that we would have an excellent time in their company.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Big Ben's is the local pub near my house. I have often wanted to go in, but never did (except to go in and ask for directions once when I first moved into the neighborhood back in July, 1979). I shall save my first visit there to when you come to St.John's. Are you allergic to doxie fur????????? Of course not, certainly not NOW. Beware the "ides of March" and the full moon of Dec.8th!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I am pleased you have chosen me best as a guest on the quest for your lost youth.

Sounds a bit like the "Cat in the Hat", does it not?

At any rate, I am weary tonight.

Perhaps a result of the resumption of my new exercise program. Mild tightness in my chest tonight suggests I may have gone at this too vigorously.

I will retire to my bed now with my trusty Powerbook, where I shall listen to my old radio shows via wifi, read for a while, and be lights out by 8:30 or 9:00 p.m..

Sweet dreams all.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. I am. I do not like this...I do not like that. I do not like like green eggs and ham, said the cat in the hat. 

Dr.G. I am. I do not like this or that...I do not like green eggs and home...not in a pub...not in a flat...not with cheese or doxie fleas.

Dr.G. I am. I do not like green eggs and ham, because the green in the eggs is actually mold, and ham is not kosher, said the cat in the hat.


----------



## SINC

Ahhhh, Friday.

One more day of toil before I can experience the leisure of a weekend.

It will be a quiet one, unlike the last two that saw both the Grey Cup and the Heritage Classic hockey game.

Speaking of the Heritage Classic Dr. G., I am sad to report that neither St. Albert paper carried any mention of the "Moose". Not surprising when you consider he arrived at 3:00 a.m. game day and left for Ottawa to rejoin the Rangers that evening.

On the other hand as promised, I did manage to mention him briefly in my column in the paper which comes out at about noon today.

One of my pleasures this weekend, will be to toss that complete paper in an envelope, along with the clippings I have collected from both the Edmonton Journal and the Edmonton Sun featuring "The Moose" himself, and send them along to a young chap named Stephen in a far away province, so he can hang them on his bedroom wall.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

This is post #1977 in the Shangri-la Club House thread..........and 1977 was the year I came to Canada. I look back upon those early days here in St.John's, especially that first winter, and I wonder exactly why I stayed here past my initial appointment of 2 years? In the final analysis, I am not sorry that I chose to come/stay here in St.John's, NL.


----------



## SINC

Ah, I wondered why you were absent in this thread all day?

Now I see, waiting for #1977 to relive the past.

A suitable toast to your arrival in your new found country, pun intended.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, this is truly my "new found land", or, syntactically speaking, my "newly" found land. Such is Life.

Feeling better today??? I am considering sending out a Mission of Mercy (some chicken soup made from my grandmother's secret recipe) to Macdoc. Might this be helpful to get you feeling warm and full of health???


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., had you fully read my earlier post today which began "Ahhhhhh, Friday, you would know how I feel today, and for the weekend.

And thank you, I am better today, although an opportunity to try anyone's mother's chicken soup is not lightly passed up by this soup lover.

By all means, send some further west than macdocs house.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this is from my grandmother's recipe, not my mother's recipe. There is a BIG difference, especially if matza balls are included. My grandmother came to America from a little Jewish village outside of Kyiv in what is now Ukraine. She and my grandfather were forced out of their village during the Czar's pogroms against the Jews. Think of "Fiddler on the Roof", and there is what they went through in 1903. Thus, she brought the talent with her, in her head, hands and heart.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I don't suppose due to the high shipping costs, you would consider simply emailing the recipe instead would you?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, I am sworn to secrecy. Last year, during the outbreak of the Norwalk (?Sp?) virus, that was sweeping the country, I made some soup and then sent it coast to coast via Doxie Express. Back then, we only had two doxies. Now I have four, and Max. This is a regular dog team. 

No, I make it by hand, deliver it by doxie express, and wait for word that you are getting better. That is my reward..........although would it be such a big deal to let me have a simple Nobel Prize for Medicine???? To cure the common cold is no small feat!!!!!! Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight all. It is 1230AM here in St.John's, and I have a great deal of cooking to do if there are as many orders for chicken soup as there was last year. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## minnes

Happy Weekend all!
I hope all is well, perhaps a round of Chicken Soup for all of us is in order.
Im working away at my programming, the movie biz has dried up for the winter.
Anyway, I wanted to be here when the thread turns 2000, surely a monumental and much doubted feat of chattiness and good cheer.
See you later on in the weekend with more bits of scuttlebutt to mull over.


----------



## SINC

If I was a betting man, I would put my money on the thread's creator lurking in the shadows, with an already written post to mark the 2000 mark.

All he need do is push the button at the precise moment, so to speak.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, no, but I was watching for post #1984. I am a big fan of Orwell's, and room #101 awaits any and all who try to post #2000 in this thread!    Actually, this is what I like about this one thread -- it is free for any and all to post whatever....a true child of the "Everything Else, eh? genre.

So, mon ami, how is Life treating you this morning?


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I have decided that today is MY day.

Nothing will come between me and the things I intend to do today.

The great bulk of it will be here on the keyboard, doing my Christmas shopping online. I am through with stores and lineups on Dec. 24.

This will be a new experience for me, but perhaps less stressful and maybe even fun.

We shall see.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, with the arrival of my online order of the second DVD set of the Lord of the Rings trilogy, my shopping is totally COMPLETE. I shall spend the next week grading and making chicken soup.


----------



## Dr.G.

We should have a 2000 post party here in the Club House. Has ANYONE seen or heard from Minnes??? His silence is someone disturbing, since he usually lets us know where/how he is making out in Life. jeac5, I assume, is busy in Virginia, so her silence is understandable. lotus has again returned from the Land o' Lincoln....PeterS is alive and well...Macdoc is alive.........soon to be well once the doxies deliver their chicken soup..........

EVERYONE is invited.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I shall spend the next week grading and making chicken soup.*


You mean you grade your chickens before turning them into soup??














Which came fitrst, the chicken or the soup?  

No time to chat...have to get back to work before the warden (she who must be wooed) finds me slacking off. See ya!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, as the old Yiddish saying goes, "Spare the chicken and spoil the broth."  

Have you heard from Minnes lately???


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., this to let you know that I have just this minute returned from the Canada Post sub office near my home, and I duly mailed said Messier documents.

They tell me it should be in your mailbox in four business days. If that is correct, it should be there on Thursday of next week.

I hope they are something that Stephen will enjoy.

Now, it's off to the local.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am sure he shall enjoy it, since it will be unique. Have one for me at your pub....while I am stuck here grading.


----------



## SINC

Had one for you Dr. G..

Hope you enjoyed it.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I did not enjoy it, since I have been swimming in coffee since 7AM this morning. I pulled the pin on grading papers late this afternoon, and now I am doing my online grading of all of the WebCT postings made by my students. Sadly, once they realize that I am online, they rush to post in the hopes of getting immediate feedback. This is only natural, but I like the asynchronous nature of web teaching. Still, I am able to "hide out here" during the lulls in their posting.


----------



## SINC

We are always happy to have you "hang out here" on ehMac, Dr. G.

If it breaks up the routine of grading papers, so much the better.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I make it a point NEVER to drink anything that might alter my judgement while I am grading. However, I am not much of a drinker anymore. Still, I like a glass of wine with dinner....and red wine is supposedly good for the heart.


----------



## SINC

Gee, Dr. G., I didn't in any way insinuate you drank anything while grading papers. Sorry if you thought I did.

You have far too much integrity for that kind of behaviour.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have reached #2000. Why not have a drink of something for the both of us????

Kudos to us ALL.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., we have so, and I am proud to say that I watched the number and tried very hard to engineer it so you, our thread founder, had the honour to post number 2000.

I am so happy that I gotcha!

And I will now have one for both of us!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I never saw myself as the thread "founder". In all honesty, I never thought that it would go this far..........and there is no end in sight.

I have to pick my wife up at the airport in an hour, and I never drink and drive.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., if you told me you missed your wife and are glad to see her home, it would be fitting subject matter for your 5,000th post????


----------



## SINC

Darn I missed it by one!

Congratulations on 5,000 Dr. G.!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that was one that sort of slipped up on me and I did not really notice it until Moscool placed that strange poll. So, I thought that since I hit #2000 here, I would place #5000 in that thread. At least Macnutt cannot start complaining that my posts are on a non-Mac computer, by a non-Mac owner.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I am not sure in my own mind which achievement is greater.

Posting 5,000 times is certainly a milestone, but starting a thread that lasts for 2,000 posts (40% of your total posts) is also worthy of note.


Aw hell, let's call it a draw! 

Cheers and Congratulations


----------



## minnes

5000!! I cannot believe it
2000 post in this thread is something unusual
I hope to haunt here more in the future.
Things are not really too bad for me lately, some minor ups and downs.
regards to all of you .


----------



## SINC

Dr. G. will be so happy to hear from you Minnes, as will lotus.

They have both asked about you lately, not without some concern I might add.

Welcome back on their behalf.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

Now we have three milestones: Dr. G's 500th post, 2000 posts on this thread and last but surely not least, * Dr G is up at 12:30am EST.* That's 2:00am in St John's. Hanging out a bit late tonight are we?? Wild thing!!


----------



## SINC

Gosh Peter, after the build up Dr. G. gave you the other day about being the best on ehMac with graphics, I am surprised there was not "bottle of bubbly" or something like it with that post! (And I know you meant 5,000, not 500 posts)

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, my wife's plane was due in at midnight, but was delayed in Halifax for over an hour. It FINALLY arrived!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if you knew of all the icons that Peter has sent my way, I would not fret. Here is a cake he once sent to me on my birthday......it was the wrong date, but it is the thought that counts.


----------



## SINC

Good day to you, Dr. G..

Pretty cool stuff with the flying saucer!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, welcome home. I was beginning to worry about you, in that you usually dropped us a line just letting us know what you were up to every time you were silent for a week or so. Welcome back to the family.


----------



## minnes

Well, it's nice to be back.
Some nights I just didnt feel like typeing after fiddling around all day on a Win 98 machine, the dark side weakens my powers for witty banter.
My big excitement this week is I bought a USB flash drive small enough to fit on a key chain. Now I can easily move files between work , home and and whereever.
Monday night I am ending my 3 year canle internet stint, I am switching to Bell Symaptico DSL. After the winter I am cutting my cable TV too. Tv is such a life sucking force, I want to be free of it.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> * I am surprised there was not "bottle of bubbly" or something like it with that post! *


Sorry, I was tired and wanting to go to bed and didn't think about champagne. Dr G is not a drinker, but loves his dogs, so I've gotten him two more dogs instead 















And for them, a bowl of doggie champagne


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> so I've gotten him two more dogs instead


duplicate doxies !
or were they cloned in some horrible experiment?


----------



## SINC

Nice touch with the Doxies, Peter. Very nice as a matter of fact.

Cheers


----------



## kps

I never posted here, as I wasn't around when this whole thread started, but I thought about "stealing" the 2000th post yesterday... but as y'all can see, I blew it!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"And what to my wondering eyes should appear, but a tiny..." toilet bowl and two dancing doxies!!!

Thanks for this, Peter. What is amazing, re macspectrum's question about cloning, that with this line breeding, in which Daisy is the half sister or both Jack and Abby, and Rootie is an uncle once removed (somehow), they look remarkably alike but have four distinct personalities. Rootie and Daisy have become Deborah's dogs (she is my wife, and the personality behind Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies), Jack has become my son's dog, and little Abby, the runt of her litter, has become my dog. Still, it is hard to tell them apart these days.

I am taking another coffee break with the gang here in the Club House. The coffee is flowing, especially now that Minnes has returned to the fold. Welcome back, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps, no one steals votes here in the Club House, since no one person owns this thread, or has greater rights than anyone else to post in this thread. Had you made #2000, it would have been fine with us all.

Welcome to the Valley of the Blue Moon. Pull up a chair and have a free coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., after nearly thirty years of Lhasa Apso ownership, the only one of the three, that ever became "my" dog was indeed the runt of the litter. Matter of fact "Digger" was the only runt we ever had. Both he and "Brandy" are now gone to doggie heaven, but "Tao" at three years of age rules the household over the two cats, Neo and Trinity.

I suspect one good runt deserves another, does it not?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when my wife scolds Abby, she runs to me for protection. Obviously, she's the little one in the picture I sent to you of the four of them. It's hard to be angry at anything that looks that cute.


----------



## SINC

I find it very hard to be angry at any pet.

They give you their unquestioned love everyday.

Even when they get into some mischief, I melt when they look at me.

Cheers


----------



## kps

Doc, I was being facetious...considering the other posts and the "5000th" post thread...oooh, and thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps, "to each their own". Still, enjoy the free coffee and the sense of kinship we share here in the Club House.

Good morning, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Boy oh, boy. I drop by the clubhouse to see what transpired overnight and what am I greeted with? A cheery good morning by Dr. G. posted HOURS AGO.

But then again, I am not likely to ever beat anyone living in NL to the clubhouse in the morning. But wait. Perhaps if I stayed up all night? Naw, forget it!

Good morning to all and you too Dr. G..

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, at five past noon, I can be the first to wish you a "good afternoon" as well.


----------



## SINC

That's it Dr. G..

One day when you least expect it, I will arise very early and beat you into the clubhouse.

I shall extract my revenge with my alarm clock.

But, you never know when . . . 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, in 15 minutes I shall be able to wish you a "good evening".  

When my wife was in Calgary, and I was here, we started to talk at midnight St.John's time. After a while........a long while, she asked what that noise was over the phone. I told her that it was the sound of birds. "Birds?", she asked. "Yes!", I replied. "I am outside and it is dawn and the birds are coming to life after a quiet night." Thus, if you want to try an log on before me, or after me, be my guest.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., one day I will surprise you, wait and see.

But now on to more important things. Today I made 14 minutes on the treadmill. I do so when I finish work near the noon hour. It is now just after 2:00 p.m. and the local is open. I am off to walk there in 11 minutes today. The local by the way is roughly 1,000 long fast paces from our home. Then of course, it will be the same distance back. 

By the way, I run the tread mill at 2.5 mph and that translates into 115 long fast paces per minute, which for 14 minutes is a total of 1610 paces.

The net result today is about 3,600 of those steps at 3 feet per step is 10,800 feet or a little over two full miles.

I'm not sure if I can stand to be this healthy.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, do you go to "the local" to drink, or just to walk there and back? I have read that a glass of red wine is actually good for the heart. 

As I said, you may post before I get up or after I go to sleep. The asynchronous nature of this forum is what makes for interesting discussions between friends over an array of timezones.


----------



## SINC

My good gracious Dr. G., do you think I would waste my time walking all the way to "the local" and NOT stop for a pint?

The whole point of the walk is to be able to consume that pint with no weight gain.

Besides, I get some of the very best items for my column from the many varied characters who drop by "the local" on different days of the week.

By putting in an appearance on a daily basis, I get to chat with them all. (Besides, I really like a daily beer and my cardiologist tells me it too, like red wine, is good for my heart. By the way, I LOVE my cardiologist when he tells me things like that!)

I hope you don't find this news too shocking!

Cheers

(now I will show you my new holiday season sign off, thanks to macdoc)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, re your comment that "I hope you don't find this news too shocking!", all I shall say is


----------



## SINC

Imagine that Dr. G..

Toast, and it's not even morning yet.

But thanks for the thought.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Good grief, I very nearly missed a golden opportunity Dr. G..

On checking the time, it is 9:38 p.m. here right now. If I remember correctly, that would make it 1:08 a.m. in NL.

That being the case, GOOD MORNING, Dr. G..

You can read this when you get up.

Always giving, never taking.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Sinc..........and one and all. We are getting some chicken soup ready for the next run of the Dynamic Doxie Duo X 2 Mission of Mercy. Anyone feeling under the weather???


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the chicken soup offer Dr. G., but I have no need of medication today.

Does the term "fit as a fiddle" come to mind here?

Cheers, and Happy Holidays


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, Sinc. I am glad to hear that you are feeling well...........now......just keep in mind my offer. My soup has magical powers that might prove helpful when you are really feeling the effects of the flu. Look at Macdoc...........last week, he was on death's doorstep........now he is hot tubbing in winter. The soup I sent him made the difference.


----------



## SINC

Perhaps you could sent along some of your soup anyway Dr. G..

I can always freeze it, and fetch it when a medicinal alternative is all that is left for what ails me.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I shall put in on the Doxie Express itinerary -- Let's see...Edmonton, Sherwood Park, North Cooking Lake, Fort Sasskatchewan, Redwater, Dunstable, Calahoo, Morinville and THEN St.Albert. OK, the next run west leaves in about 5 hours. Estimating the wind speed and the depth of the snow, subtracting for treat stops along the way, adding for running behind large trucks, subtracting for "poop stops" (not to be mistaken with "pit stops"), adding 8 hours for the ferry crossing, running up to the top of Mount Royal in Montreal (don't ask), picking up speed on the 401, a rest stop at Lake of the Woods during their Kenora drop-off, drop off in Saskatoon, North Battleford, Lloydminster, and on in to Sherwood Park should take about two days. So, figure on seeing a quartet of tired doxies at your front door about 5PM your time. 

PS -- Do NOT take them with you to your pub. I don't believe in drinking and driving, and drunken doxies do not make for effective runners on the return leg of their Mission of Mercy.


----------



## SINC

Aha!

Been studying the old map have we Dr. G.?

By your depth of knowledge of the local terrain, not to mention that of the middle of the country, (Incidentally I lived in Kenora at Lake of the Woods for three years) I forecast the Doxies will have no navigation problems.

Please ask them not to ring the front doorbell though. It drives our Lhasa Apso completely nuts.

Cheers, treats, and fine traveling weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this might prove to be a bit difficult. A Lhasa Apso might spoof Daisy, who is a coward, but very aggressive as she barks constantly as she retreats and hides. Why don't they just leave it on your porch and knock on the door and then depart?







Or, they could sneak in and leave it in your microwave?


----------



## Dr.G.

The story of Hanukkah
http://www.historychannel.com/exhibits/holidays/hanukkah/history.html

The Bagel Dance
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/bageldance/index.html

[ December 02, 2003, 07:54 PM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., thanks for the two links. I never really did know what Hanukkah was for sure, and now I do. The bagel dance was hilarious. Thank goodness we are able to laugh at ourselves from time to time.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the singer on the Bagel Dance sounded just like my grandparents.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Dr. G., your bagel song reminded me of a humourous song I heard years ago about a Scotsman, his kilt and a golf game.

I do not know if it is available on the web, but I will search and see. If I can locate it, I will send a link. I trust your grading is going well.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have been grading since 730AM and I am taking a 10 minute break until noon (St.John's time). Just took the doxies out for a last romp in the dry leaves out in our back yard, because it is now starting to snow, with 6 inches predicted.  With no rain in sight, this may be the base of a pile of snow that could measure from 15-25 feet by the end of April.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G.:


> this may be the base of a pile of snow that could measure from 15-25 feet by the end of April.


Better there, than here, is all I can say!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

The ONLY advantage is that we never face severe drought conditions here in St.John's because of all the snow we receive. There have been 3 summers in the 27 summers I have been in St.John's, when outdoor watering of gardens and washing of cars was restricted for a few weeks, but nothing worse than that situation. Thus, I guess there is a bit of an upside to all this snow. I know that my brother-in-law lives outside of Calgary in Okatoks, and things have been dry out there for years.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., if we get a lot of snow this year, no one will be too upset. It has been so dry that the water table is way down.

We powder coated our first motorcycle at the shop today. I didn't recognize the chap, but he insisted we had to do it fast. He was in a hurry to get back to his shop.

Anyone know this guy?

Cheers, and Happy Holidays


----------



## SINC

By the way Dr. G., I neglected to mention the arrival of the soup. The Doxies did a fine job and it is now safely stored in the freezer in case I need it over the winter.

Odd thing though, our neighbour's dog has been acting strangely ever since they left:









Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Sinc. Glad you like the soup.
Your neighbor's dog is suffering from "Doxieitis Jumpingtitus", a rare disorder. There is no known cure, and the dog is trying to jump over dachshunds that are not there. He shall continue to do this until he/she dies from exhaustion, or someone gives him/her a little stuffed animal in the form of a doxie. Then these symptoms shall cease and the dog will return to normal behavior.


----------



## SINC

The neighbour's dog is a she Dr. G., and I did find a solution. I simply tossed a healthy dog treat over the fence and she stopped.

I arose early this morning to do a rewrite on my column. Be darned if a certain event changed the intent of an item I used. I really hate taxing my brain this early, but got it done.

I guess it is less routine than grading papers all day. Are you nearing the end of the pile?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, glad to hear that your creative "juices" are again flowing.

Two more major end-of=the-term assinments to grade, and then it's on to final exam period. I so look forward to the Christmas break when I can get back to my iBook and use it for more that .Mac mail and chatting in ehMacLand.


----------



## SINC

Any thoughts of posting your iMovie to your .mac account so we can take a peek at your handiwork, Dr. G.?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am still learning how to do the transitions and cutting out the parts I do not want included in the iMovie, along with transferring in audio bits from iTunes, which I have not yet utilized. The first night of Hanukkah is Dec.19th at sundown, and at noon on the 19th all my grades have to be turned in to my dean. Thus, this is my own personal day of freedom, and then I can seriously start to learn iMovie with my son.


----------



## SINC

Does this mean that to meet your deadline of noon on the 19th, you have to grade every single day until then?

Surely that is a bit much, Dr. G..

Everyone needs a day of rest each week, don't they?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am teaching one web course, which has a WebCT discussion component that is ongoing until the 13th of Dec., with reflective finals being sent in up until the 17th. I have an on-campus course with a traditional essay final on the 17th, with grades due by the 19th. I have another course that has a WebCT component until the 17th. Thus, I am online constantly, although I don't have to leave my house to teach/grade other than three hour final on-campus. It is actually not that bad, because by the 19th I am done until Jan.4rd. There are not too many people out there in ehMacLand who can take 16 days off at this time of year without having to take holiday time. Granted, not all profs teach what I teach, or do it in a way that I do, but my students appreciate this constant interaction. I multitask, with three websites open at the same time and switch back and forth.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., it is nice to see that you will be getting some time off. I agree there are not many in ehMacland that will be so lucky.

Fortunately, I too am among the lucky. I finish my (2 to 3 hour per day) job on Dec. 23 and am due back on Jan. 4th, unlike you who have to be back:


> because by the 19th I am done until Jan.4rd.


Just when does the "4rd" fall anyway?

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

> Just when does the "4rd" fall anyway?


2 days after the 2th; 1 day after the 3nd.


----------



## SINC




----------



## Peter Scharman

I drive a 4rd Windstar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Doug is correct.

Peter, I see you are in fine form for our gala New Year's Eve comedy special.

Good morning all. The sun is starting to shine over Signal Hill, so this looks to be a fine day for the race. And, before you start to joke about "What race?", it's the Human Race.


----------



## SINC

If it as a good day for the race, I better get my butt in gear and hop in the shower and head for work.

It is barely light here now at this time of the morning, as we approach the shortest day of the year in just 16 days.

I always feel better about winter after the shortest day has passed. The prospect of the days getting longer is a positive influence on my thinking.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Oops, I nearly forgot Dr. G., did you happen to read my "Bush" joke in the thread "More Bull from Bolton & Bush"?

If not, you might find it humerous, if not somewhat truthful.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, good one!

(to the sound of a dog barking)
"Lassie! Stop that barking".
"Lassie! Stop it!!"
"What?!? Timmy is missing!!!!"
"Show me where she went, girl"
(Lassie is seen chasing an unmarked FBI car with darkened windows........until another unmarked FBI car, this time carrying Julie, runs over Lassie).


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received an interesting email from some executive at Sasktel, wanting to know if one of their staff could take one of my grad literacy web courses. Seems that they are having a push on to help their employees become more effective writers and communicators when it comes to the written and spoken word. "The more the merrier!" I always say.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I am glad to see people in my home province of Saskatchewan taking advantage of your knowledge. Maybe they are brighter than most give them credit for!

Glad to hear the Messier Missle I launched hit its target.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have had students take my web courses (which have been online since the winter of 1997) from every Canadian province other than Quebec, and every territory other than the Yukon. As well, students in the US, England and Venezuela have taken one or more of my six literacy education web courses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is there really a Santa Claus? 

"Today, Santa Claus still brings toys and gifts to good little boys and girls around the world. Sometimes children have doubts about Santa Claus and wonder if he is real. One little 8 year old girl named Virginia O'Hanlon decided the way to find out if there really was a Santa Claus was to ask the best source she could find - the New York Sun newspaper. Virginia wrote a letter to the New York Sun newspaper in 1897. Virginia's letter and response are shown below written by the Sun editor, Francis P. Church.

Yes, Virginia, There is a Santa Claus

Originally published in The New York Sun in Dec.,1897.

We take pleasure in answering thus prominently the communication below, expressing at the same time our great gratification that its faithful author is numbered among the friends of The Sun:

Dear Editor:

I am 8 years old. Some of my little friends say there is no Santa Claus. Papa says, "If you see it in The Sun, it's so." Please tell me the truth, is there a Santa Claus?

Signed Virginia O'Hanlon

The answer as published in the New York Sun was:

Virginia, your little friends are wrong.

They have been affected by the skepticism of a skeptical age. They do not believe except they see. They think that nothing can be which is not comprehensible by their little minds. All minds, Virginia, whether they be men's or children's, are little. In this great universe of ours, man is a mere insect, an ant, in his intellect as compared with the boundless world about him, as measured by the intelligence capable of grasping the whole of truth and knowledge.

Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus. He exists as certainly as love and generosity and devotion exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! how dreary would be the world if there were no Santa Claus! It would be as dreary as if there were no Virginias. There would be no childlike faith then, no poetry, no romance to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. The external light with which childhood fills the world would be extinguished.

Not believe in Santa Claus! You might as well not believe in fairies. You might get your papa to hire men to watch in all the chimneys on Christmas eve to catch Santa Claus, but even if you did not see Santa Claus coming down, what would that prove? Nobody sees Santa Claus, but that is no sign that there is no Santa Claus. The most real things in the world are those that neither children nor men can see. Did you ever see fairies dancing on the lawn? Of course not, but that's no proof that they are not there. Nobody can conceive or imagine all the wonders there are unseen and unseeable in the world.

You tear apart the baby's rattle and see what makes the noise inside, but there is a veil covering the unseen world which not the strongest man, nor even the united strength of all the strongest men that ever lived could tear apart. Only faith, poetry, love, romance, can push aside that curtain and view and picture the supernal beauty and glory beyond. Is it all real? Ah, Virginia, in all this world there is nothing else real and abiding.

No Santa Claus! Thank God! he lives and lives forever. A thousand years from now, Virginia, nay 10 times 10,000 years from now, he will continue to make glad the heart of childhood."


----------



## Chealion

Dr. G - You asked how Zoe, was doing.

Zoe is doing well, definitely growing and if she wasn't confined to the kitchen she would most likely chew on everything. Though with only her toys to chew, she seems to be doing quite well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, be grateful that Zoe is not a "free-range" doxie pup. They not only chew everything, but try to dig holes in the back garden, snow banks, carpets, couches, each other ....









New pics would be nice.....hint....hint.


----------



## SINC

I had not read the famous Santa Claus and Virginia letter for many years, but it is still as touching as ever.

Thanks for the refresher course Dr. G..

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I show a copy of this letter to my students every year at this time.


----------



## Livingroom

Hi
Just found Shangri-la, Haven't read the book but love the old B&W movie. (Lost horizons?...) 
Nice place, nice people have only got 130 something pages to read to catch up! 
Happy holidays!
Livingroom
(dedicated Macite from my first Lisa 2/10 in 86)


----------



## SINC

Welcome Livingroom.

It is a nice place to visit. Kind of laid back and good people.

Come again anytime.

Cheers


----------



## elmer

Good morning, Good afternoon, Good evening and Good night everyone.

This is my 500th post.

500 posts in one year!

"... Yet cease I not to struggle, and aspire Heavenward; and chide the part of me that flags ..." (W. Wordsworth)


----------



## SINC

Welcome to the "500 Club" elmer.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome, Livingroom. Pull up a chair and enjoy a free coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc. If you want a real Christmas treat, start reading the thread (yes, it was named after Hilton's "Lost Horizon", in which Shangri-la was in the Valley of the Blue Moon). Of course, if you start reading the thread on Christmas Day, don't figure on finishing until New Year's Day (if you are lucky). Or, if you want something that will only take you a few days, go back and find Kosh's thread about "Dr.G's Favourite Commercial" from back in Feb., also fondly known as "The Monster Thread".

Elmer, "A man's reach should exceed his grasp, or what's a heaven for." Browning

[ December 06, 2003, 02:18 PM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## SINC

Well it is 6:30 p.m here in Alberta, 10:00 in NL.

Time to shut this down and go watch a movie. Not sure what is on Movie Central tonight, but I will find something.

An eventful day to be sure. The tree was purchased and sits in the living room, ready to be decorated. We like to leave it up overnight so it can adjust to the warmth of the house and then trim it tomorrow.

The pine smell is great. Kind of gets me in the spirit.

I stumbled across some very interesting quotes by famous women today. 

I shall close with this one:

"Inside every older person is a younger person - wondering what the hell happened". -Cora Harvey Armstrong

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a tree already????????? I am impressed.


----------



## Livingroom

Well its 10:15 here near Peanutbutter Ontario. About 10 below C and a little snow on the ground. I could be watching Steven Seagal (spelling??) beat the rightious crap out of of a bunch of unredeemable bad men but no, I'm here thinking all of a sudden "damn it, its time to get atree." It's a matter of timing, too soon and all the watering and stuff in the bucket underneath won't stop a deluge of sharp needles all over the place and too late and it seems like you just put the thing up when you take it down... 
So is the question spruce or pine or balsm etc. like the age old boxers or briefs. Me I'm a spruce man like my dear old cranky Dad. 
Hey Doc. thanks for the welcome. My guess is they know how to celebrate the season on the Rock! 
Here's to all those about to shop! I salute You!
I will see you in the malls , boutiques and places where the last minute shoppers search for the right thing.
Just reading this and you know there's weeks left. What's the hurry?


----------



## minnes

Good evening all

Wecome to Livingroom and hey Elmer makes a special appearance here!
Things are going along in a direction where i can see a light at the end of the tunnel. Im hoping things will really pick up next year.
I hope everyone else is well, I should have more to post this week.
regards


----------



## SINC

Yes Dr. G., a tree already, and a fine Balsam it is too.

Another surprise for you is the outdoor lights went up today as well, on the house, front garage, back garage and the walls of the patio are also lit with coloured floodlights and feature large geese with neck ribbons on the base of the walls.

It has been a long day, but the brunt of the work has been done by our youngest son Matt, with a lot of help from Ann. I think he inherited the festive thing from her, rather than me. We call him Mr. Christmas around here.

I now await the next gentle snowfall, at which time I will run out with my trusty Canon digital and take some photos to post.

Now it is time for a pint before bed as I did not make it to the local today.

Cheers










[ December 09, 2003, 07:58 AM: Message edited by: Sinc ]


----------



## SINC

Wow, it is not often that I am both the last to post in the evening and the first in the clubhouse in the morning.

Dr. G. must be too busy grading to have that honour which is usually his.

I will now sit down to read both Sunday papers and check my 649 Lotto ticket. I feel lucky this morning, so who knows?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, "drink in the curse of the working class". Where am I taking your for that celebratory pint when you hit #1000?

Livingroom, I am done shopping and shall not go near a mall until Jan.

Welcome home Minnes. Personally, I appreciate when you "drop in" and just let us know that you are well and not banished from ehMacLand. Of course, I can't see you being banished.

Now, if lotus and jeac5 would "drop in" we shall know that all is well. I guess everyone was expecting ME to make bruch, because there is only darkness this morning in the Cafe Chez Marc. "Bug Humbar!"


----------



## SINC

Dr. G.:


> Sinc, "drink in the curse of the working class".


Do you have in mind some special ambiance of the cursed working class that I am to "drink in", Dr. G.?

As for the celebration, I will look for an appropriate "Cyber Pub" for that special pint!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I have found an ideal place with two vacant stools at the bar located in Charlottetown, PEI, and pictured 
here 
I figure it should take me about the same length of time to drive from Alberta, as for you to "row" from Newfoundland, so the location is suitable.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, sounds reasonable, in that PEI is the only Canadian province that I have not visited.
I booked the Claddagh Room ("Claddagh" means "Dachshund" in Galic, which was the cry that St.Patrick called out as the doxies ran after the last snakes in Ireland. Now they only have Irish Wolfhounds to protect the flocks from wolves.....and they are overrun with badgers. The Claddagh Ring, a beautiful emblem depicting a human heart crowned and between two dachshunds. The Doxie denote friendship; the Heart - Charity; and the Crown - Loyalty).

http://www.olddublinpub.com/claddagh/index.php


----------



## spudmac

Hey Dr. G, Sinc; you fellas sure know how to make an Islander homesick!!! The Old Dublin Pub...one of Charlottetown's finest...a lot of great memories of afternoons and evenings spent with friends during my university days. Maybe one day we'll have an ehMac meeting there!

Cheers,

spudmac


----------



## SINC

Stay tuned spudmac.

We're going to have a meeting there in spirit, at least, real soon.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

spudmac, you shall be our Island guide. Had Sinc chosen Macsorley's in New York City we would have needed no guide, since I know the way (I was born and raised in NYC). But I have never been to PEI, so we need someone who knows the route, the language and customs, understands their money system, will keep Sinc out of jail, and be able to see us safely home once again.


----------



## SINC

With ehMac shutting down tonight, I will not be adding to my post level this evening, but tomorrow is another day.

I have been spending the day upgrading my old Lombard Powerbook 400Mhz laptop to Panther and I had forgotten how slow a G3 is compared to a G4. I have been at it since 10:00 a.m. and am now waiting for it to install Jaguar, then on to Panther. I hope it gets done before ehMac shuts down. Otherwise I will have little entertainment in the old computer room.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, re entertainment, have you considered a 2 minute standup routine at the What's up Dachs? Comedy Club? We are having amature night tonight and welcome all aspiring talent in the realm of wit, humor and satire.

You could always talk to your wife. Or use her in your comedy routine ("Take my wife...please!") Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Not possible Dr. G., my wife and daughter are off to the Citadel Theatre to view the "A Christmas Carol" performance tonight. I on the other hand will continue my struggles with Panther and my Lombard.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you should have gone to the theater with your family. Bug Humbar!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr, G., I am NOT a theatre type person. I am afraid I see little that entertains or amuses me in live presentations of any kind, nor can I abide musicals. One does not sing their way through life. Why then is it considered normal to sing through a comedy or drama? And opera? Spare me.

It must be the unleashed critic in me that causes me to see only the stumbling and mistakes in live theatre and other events, which relieves me of any enjoyment.

This oddly enough, does not apply to outdoor music festivals which I do enjoy. Somehow the "outdoors" makes it more civil or reminiscent of being around a campfire where one grows to expect small guffaws. 

I am not a high brow type and I made a decision many long years ago, that I would not attend and make the experience less rewarding for others who can enjoy such things.

At least I am honest enough to admit my shortcomings (some call it lack of culture) and pursue activities that give me pleasure without preventing my family from theirs.

Strange perhaps, but true nevertheless.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, click on the "M'appari tutt' amor" and sing along.........just like with Mitch.  


http://www.epdlp.com/martha.html


----------



## SINC

Ahem. Er, yep, that's the stuff that does it to me alright!

Cheers


----------



## Livingroom

About this musical thing. I'm with Sinc on this one. They all sound like a buch of screecing on stage. And in the end all sound sort of similar. Opera I am starting to get as I have become hooked on the little bits the have during the episodes of Morse I am addicted too. Mavbe the use the more "accessable" bits for that.
A good friend was musical director of one of thse broadway musicals when it was in Toronto for Years.... (some time ago now) and when I confessed I didn't get the musical thing he said " It's all about celebration!" Okay I can see that especially if you are in the cast. The rocky Horror show is as close to that kind of thing I could stay interested in. I must be missing the musical Gene. Perhaps there's a site for the afficted like me? Love music though and different kinds too. Am I rambling here? Nice to have EHmac back Eh! 
Cheers.


----------



## Livingroom

I've got to start typing this stuff in word and run a spleel chek or someting.. shoud be screeching and two the(s) shoud be theys. More coffee I say!


----------



## SINC

Livingroom, if you have Safari, simply go the the edit column in the menu bar, then spelling, then activate the "Check spelling as you type" option. By the way, you can only do this when you have an active cursor, ie, click on reply to topic, then click in the box so the cursor is live, then activate the option. Otherwise, it is grayed out and not accessible.


Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

> One does not sing their way through life. Why then is it considered normal to sing through a comedy or drama? And opera? Spare me.


I couldn't agree more Sinc. To me singing in musicals isn't an effective way to project the moment. I mean the Gangs in West Side Story were hardly believable when they started singing.



> I am not a high brow type and I made a decision many long years ago, that I would not attend and make the experience less rewarding for others who can enjoy such things.
> 
> At least I am honest enough to admit my shortcomings (some call it lack of culture) and pursue activities that give me pleasure without preventing my family from theirs.


I wouldn't call it a lack of culture. You are just being true to yourself. I came to the realization years ago that I wasn't about to pretend to be something that I am not. I have family that is very religious. Like you I enjoy the occasional pint. At one time I would hide this fact from my family. Now I realize that if they can't accept the fact that I enjoy the occasional beer or go to the shooting range, well to bad for them. This is who I am.

A lack of culture (in my opinion) is someone who tries to be someone they are not. I believe Holden Caulfield in Salanger's Catcher in the Rye called them Phonies.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, thanks for the kind words. Experience has taught me that to be oneself, is to be comfortable with who you are.

I am glad to hear that a person of your tender years has come to accept that we are all different and do so with respect and tolerance towards your family.

Good points all.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

A good portion of my thinking comes from the loss of my Mother to Liver Cancer back in 1997. She was 57. This made me evaluate how I perceive the world around me and how I want to live my life. Some of my thinking is cynical and some is realistic.

Although I'm not a religious person, the values taught in the bible are a good foundation of living a good life. Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. That pretty much sums it up for me.

When my mother passed away, as in any death, it was particularly devastating to me, but one thing I took away from the experience was to live life to the fullest. I see this every time I see my Father. at 64 years old, he has more spunk than his much younger wife and can still outwork summer students more than half his age.

Now that my son is nearing his birth, I hope that he will retain some of the knowledge and wisdom I intend to pass onto him that I have acquired in my 32 years as well as develop his own identity.

Life is too short.


----------



## Dr.G.

A touching story, MaxPower. May your son be healthy, happy and wise. Remember the first time you hold him in your arms and marvel at the "circle of Life." Paix.


----------



## SINC

> Now that my son is nearing his birth, I hope that he will retain some of the knowledge and wisdom I intend to pass onto him that I have acquired in my 32 years as well as develop his own identity.


A worthy goal to be sure MaxPower. I wish you a hundred, nay a thousand successes with your child.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, if this is your firstborn, all I shall share in the way of parenting wisdom is expect the unexpected. Paix.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, being from the old school, we never had the luxury of knowing whether or not we would have a son, or a daughter. As it turns out we had three, boy/girl/boy.

I would be interested to know if you chose to determine the sex of your firstborn, or discovered it perhaps accidently through some kind of routine examination.

While I have no wish to pry into your personal life, I was just curious, as I am not sure how we would have reacted back in the sixties, had we been given such a choice.

I apologize in advance if you find this question too personal. 

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

No apologies necessary Sinc.

At first I wasn't sure if I wanted to know the Sex of our baby. My wife had her mind set on the fact and she was going to find out regardless. At that point I figured that There is no way she would be able to keep this from me for six months. So I eventually agreed.

We went to our second Ultrasound and found out the sex. it was a boy. The technician was positive that it was a boy. Shortly after we went to Texas to visit my Brother-in-Law and family. My Sister-in-Law is the head nurse for labor and delivery and she managed to get us a free 4-D ultrasound along with a standard 2-D ultrasound. The technician there was excellent and on both ultrasounds, it was also confirmed. The technician said to us "I'm 200% sure it's a boy. You see that little thing pointing North?" (it is funnier if you say it in a mexican accent).

So there it was. Confirmed three times, we are having a boy. After some pondering we decided on a name finally (Nicholas) and now we have an 8 week wait for his arrival.

I would be content with either a boy or a girl, but deep down I knew I had to have a boy. I am the last male to carry on my family name, if I didn't have a boy, the name would have stopped. Now my last name will carry on for at least another generation. It's a name I am very proud of and honored to have.

My Father's family were German Mennonites who settled on the border of the Ukraine and Russia. Later during the unrest of the civil war, my Grandfather and Grandmother escaped and immigrated to Laird, Saskatchewan and started the family I know today. I am currently trying to get more information from my uncle who is translating old letters from my Great Grandmother written to my Grandfather to get more of a history of our family.

I could go on for hours on this tale, but that is another story.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G. Pardon my curiosity, but often see you use the word "Paix" in your posts.

From what I have learned by reading your posts, I know you are of Jewish descent, (a faith that I am curious to learn more about). Given this fact, does Paix mean Peace in Hebrew or Yiddish?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, "paix" means "peace" in French. "Shalom" means peace in Hebrew.

My grandparents were forced out of Russia by the Czar's edict that all Jews had to leave "the Pale" which were the sections of Czarist Russia that Jews were allowed to live. This was back in 1903, during the height of the pogroms. Watch "Fiddler on the Roof" for some of the story of this sort of forced exile.

Still, back to your son-to-be. May this be a blessing upon your family. Mazel tov (Yiddish for congratulations or good fortune).


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G, Thank you for your kind words once again. BTW, how is your vision? I've noticed you haven't mentioned it lately.

My French is well let's say crappy. I was never a motivated learner in french classes, and I always did the bare minimum to get by. I would have rather learnt the German my family spoke in order to communicate with them when my Grandparents, Aunts & Uncles decided to speak it.

Mazel tov is a phrase that I am familiar with and Shalom is something my Aunt and Uncle use frequently.

All of my Family is anticipating the arrival of of our son as are we. i have a catalogue from Fisher Price and on the cover there is a saying "Because you fell in love before you even met". Those words couldn't be more true.

It is a miracle that both of our families were able to overcome such adversity in their lives so that we could enjoy and benefit from their sacrifices. All of my Grandfather's brothers were taken from their homes in the middle of the night never to be seen again. Some lived in labor camps, to die some years later or executed. The others were executed almost immediately. I'm sure there's others on this board with similar stories from their families.

I do not believe in wishing you a "Happy Holiday" because you or I do not celebrate Happy Holiday's. Instead I shall close with a Happy Chanukah.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, Happy Holidays/Happy Hanukkah....Merry Christmas/A Peaceful Qwanza.....it's all the same to me, so I take any well-wishes this time of year.

I see my eye surgeon on Mon., Dec.15th, so I shall know my fate then.


----------



## MaxPower

Well. Best of luck to you then.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, thank you for putting my mind at ease regarding my question, and for the detailed answer. Who knows, it might have been fun to be able to plan for the birth of a son or daughter in advance? But alas we will never know. Eight weeks is not long and will pass quickly. My first thought was that you may receive your son as a Valentine gift. That would be a nice touch.

Dr. G., good luck with your eye surgeon. I too have heard you mention your vision, but I never quite understood the problem. One's vision is precious and I sincerely hope they are able to assist you.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

> My first thought was that you may receive your son as a Valentine gift. That would be a nice touch


I hope not. The Daytona 500 is on that weekend.









Oh that was bad. I hope my wife doesn't read this.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, my father was about to go to a Knicks-Celtics basketball game at Madison Square Garden when my mother went into labor with yours truly. However, I was not born until the next day, and my father always complained that he missed a good game waiting for me to be born. Choose your son of the D500.


----------



## MaxPower

Oh no question about it Dr. G.

This is one event in my life I would not miss for the world. The birth of a child happens only once. You can be sure once my wife goes into labour, all thoughts of the Daytona 500 will very quickly fade away.

Then again, that's what VCR's are for.  

It is but one race. There will be many others to follow. I am looking forward to watching many Daytona 500's with my son.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, that's the spirit. As well, be sure to read a great many books of differing genres to your son.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hi gang!

Thought I should drop in at the Clubhouse for a moment while passing by. Things have been busy the last while and I haven't been taking time to keep up with the chat.
Dr G, good luck with your eye evaluation. Maxpower, congratulations on the pending birth of your child. Be sure to be in the delivery room....you won't regret it!
G'night everyone...it's time for sleep


----------



## SINC

Right you are Peter, me too. Ciao all.


----------



## MacNutt

Congrats Maxpower!  

Being in the delivery room to witnes the birth of your son is a rare moment indeed. Take a video camera, if they'll let you.

Oh...and two more things you might need:

-goggles
-catchers mitt


----------



## minnes

Hi Macnutt
Did you bring a video camera during the birth of your child?
I just cant imagine wanting to watch a video of the act of giving birth, but maybe a little after they clean the child up.
Just curious.
Anyway, it was nice of Peter to pop in for a rare visit
Time to start spreading our Holiday cheer now!


----------



## MacNutt

Minnes....as far as I know, I don't have any children. I spent most of my life working on oil rigs all over South and Central America. At wellsite I worked very long hours for weeks at a time without a break. When I got off the rig and went ashore I was more concerned with having a good time than in forming any permanent relationships.

Besides, I moved around rather a lot. 

But, if I ever have a kid, I'll be absolutely certain to record the event for posterity. If for no other reason than to embarass the hell out of him later on when he's all growed up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Sinc, Peter, Minnesm MaxPower and Macnutt. The Club House is getting busy these days. Maybe it's my own Southern Comfort punch that we are giving away to anyone who pets the doxies? Whatever........... Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

macnutt, there is one major problem with your plan for me to take a video camera into the delivery room. My wife. i don't think this is an obstacle i can overcome.

You see my wife going into labour far out weighs any chance I ever would have hoped for bringing in a video camera. Although it would be something to capture. Quite honestly, I don't think I would be able to concentrate on recording the birth and support my wife. But on the flip side of the coin, who would we ever show that video to?

I actually did consider a catcher's mitt. I keep telling my wife I'll be just like Johnny Bench. Ready to catch him when he pops out.  

All things considered, I do plan on cutting the cord. And the video camera will be on after the birth and the years to follow.


----------



## SINC

I can certainly understand your wife's reluctance to have a video camera record the birth. And I certainly can't imagine who would want to watch it as you point out.

Some things were never meant for public consumption, and such an event is one of them.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

My business partner was telling me a story the other week about a friend of his who offered to show him some video of his baby.

Turns out it was footage of the birth.

My partner said he knows his buddy and family well, but he really didn't want to know them _that_ well.  

I tend to agree on this.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, if you are in the delivery room for support, taking a video shall be distracting to say the least. I have a picture of me holding my son when he was 10 minutes old, and I was not aware that the nurse even took the picture. Your wife needs YOU to be there for HER, and NOT taking pictures. Be grateful that she does not grab you in a place that really hurts, and screams out "YOU DID THIS TO ME!!!!"

Good luck and enjoy the experience.


----------



## MaxPower

The only guaranteed thing for me while my wife is in labour is I know I will have to give a back rub that will pretty much endure the entirety of the labour.

I'm hoping for a short labour.

None the less I shall announce the birth proudly here at the Clubhouse and we shall all have a celebratory Cigar.


----------



## Moscool

Hey MaxPower

I guess there is a time for everything, but you may want to be ready to seize the moment...

For my second one, not a chance: I was physically holding half of my wife (the mid-wife had the other) so the camera came out post birth.

For my first one however, there was loads of time as it ended up as a ceasarian section and I took some very good pics from birth (baby held by feet by doctor etc.)

Two recommendations though: 

- avoid video. The world doesn't need another biology lesson

- go for stills in B&W (gets rid of issues with blood/purple colours) fairly high sensitivity and latitude (you'll be too nervous for exposure adjustments). I think I used Ilford Delta 400 at the time but no longer sure... For the same reason use a short lens (35-50mm).

Pictures came out great! And I'm really happy I have them (although only the family and close friends have seen them).


----------



## MaxPower

Moscool,

Those are some great points re stills.

I was just planing on bringing my video camera (for afterwards) and my CAnnon A70. Now that I think of it, I would really like to seize the moment with some stills with my 35mm Minolta SLR. I may have to purchase some B&W film, but then again I can always convert colour to B&W.

Our wedding photographer once told me that she always uses colour film because she can always convert colour to B&W. (To repeat myself)

I love photography, but I get a bit shy when it comes time to take out the camera. I guess I don't want to be known as one of "those guys" (whatever that means).

But I know what you all will say - seize the moment. Perhaps I will take pictures in post delivery. I think it is going to be too chaotic during labour to really focus on taking pictures.


----------



## MacNutt

Tripod in the corner of the room and stay off the closeup stuff. Should work fine.

And...like I said earlier...it's not necessarily for public consumption. But once the little tyke hits that terrible teenage period when they know all the answers and are totally full of themselves, then drag out that video and use it as a bargaining chip.

The threat alone might just bring them back to reality, if you catch my drift.

(I may not have any kids, but I've certainly been around several as they grew up. This will work. Promise.)


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess I am in the minority here, but I say "Go for the experience of birth without any camera". I have a feeling that anyone present at the birth of their child might agree with me on this point. In the end, you might have pictures of the event, but, in actuality, missed the event. Or, you forget the camera and remember the moment forever in your mind.


----------



## Peter Scharman

I was present for the births of both my son and my daughter. I had my camera pre-set for shots at a given distance and had the nurse snap a shot of me holding the newly born. Also, I took pictures of the weighing etc. as well as mom proudly holding her new child. These are moments that are precious and can be safely shared with others. Forget the video camera...photo albums are better for sharing and refreshing your memories of you children's early years. Videos are great for oyher special events and vacations together.


----------



## MaxPower

I have to agree with both Dr. G and Peter on this one. Even if I wanted to record or photograph the birth, this is going to be a hectic time and the last thing my Wife will want is me with a camera in her face.

Besides, as the wise Dr. G has mentioned, I do not want to miss this event first hand. I would much rather have memories that I can share in a story to my boy. he will see the pictures after the birth. Like I said, post delivery will be when the camera comes out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, my son and I were at Pizza Hut when a woman walked by us, and then backed up, and asked "Are you Dr.Glassman?" When I said yes, she identified herself as the nurse that took the picture of me holding my son, Stephen, when he was 10 minutes old. She asked how Stephen was, and I replied "Ask him yourself, he's right here." She was amazed at how that little boy had grown so much (he is taller than me now). I replied, "Yes, they do tend to grow taller with age."









So, MaxPower, experience the moment and let someone else take most of your pictures.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, I like Moscool's suggestion of the B & W photos. I personally prefer them in some instances. I use B & W for shots of very old farm buildings, equipment and the like.

Dr. G. too gives sound advice. Hand the camera to someone not so emotionally involved and enjoy them later. Once you have calmed down, you will have plenty of opportunities to take more.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, spoken like a true father. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

THREE MORE TO GO, Sinc. We are all set with the balloons in the Cafe Chez Marc. We have the usual array of guests for this event -- Steve Jobs, the Woz, Ralph Klein, W.P. Kinsella, Conrad Black, Rick Mercer, Don Cherry, Ralph Nader, Barbara Streisand, et al.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., do you suppose we could invite my mentor Doug Creighton who founded the Sun newspaper group? He loves a party and ALWAYS picks up the tab, which as I am sure you know, will be high given the amount of pints that I myself might consume.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Doug Creighton was one of the "et als". He is giving the second toast, after yours truly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to take the doxies for a walk. Just in case you post while I am outside.........Kudos to Sinc on #1000!!!!!!!!!!!









Mazel tov, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I have given a goodly amount of thought as to where I should post my 1,000th on ehMac.

I have also pondered on which machine I should send this post.

And I have considered what the post content might be and have come to the following conclusions:

It has to be The Shangri-la Clubhouse, in recognition of all the good times I have had here, and the very fine people I have met here.

While I love my new 12.1" Aluminum 1 Ghz Powerbook, it was my old friend, my eMac that did the vast majority of my postings since that day in February of 2001 that I joined the ehMac world. To this day it reminds me of Apple's old eWorld site where I also made many friends. So I shall make this post via my tried and true old buddy, the eMac.

I do not look at this post as any kind of triumph or achievement. Rather I look at it as one of celebration of the friends I have made, and the knowledge I have gained by being a member of this fine community. It is a celebration that should be shared by every one of you, whether your post numbers are in single digits or in four digits. Without all of you here to inspire me to make posts, there would be nothing to celebrate.

Mr. Mayor, I thank you for your vision in making this site available to an old codger like me. It has made these past nearly three years a pleasure to be on my computer each day.

MacDoc, thank you for all the tips and help you have given so freely to me. I have gained much knowledge with your help.

Chealion, you too have helped me in so many ways and I salute you, and the maturity you possess that is far beyond your years.

LGB and Bolor, thank you for your humour. You seem to find fun in things I post, even when I do not intend them to be that way.

Macnutt, you make me crazy with the similarities that keep popping up between us. Some of them are darn near unbelievable. You do however have good taste in ales, and I will remember that a good long time over my McEwans.

Lotus, thank you for showing me that age is not important. Your pleasant manner tells me there is a twinkle in your eye that belies your age. You're a sweetie.

And them we come to the Dr. of Doxies. Dr. G., you have fired my imagination like no other in many, many years. You are an inspiration to this entire community, even if you did far too much of it on a Dell!

I am grateful to each and every one of you for the experience of ehMac.

So I now invite all of ehMacland to join me in celebrating the finest Mac site on the internet in the good Dr.'s "Cafe Chez Marc".

Well done to each and every one of you, a hundred, nay a thousand times over!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sine, ever the poet, philosopher and student of Life. We are ALL richer for having you among us here in ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

If this millenial party is anything like the one for Peter's #1000, we shall probably see the last of the guests leave the Club House by Sunday. So, I trust that no one will mind if I bid you all a peaceful good night. Paix.

Sinc, don't forget to turn off the lights......at dawn. No need to waste electricity.


----------



## MacGenius

MaxPower turned me onto this thread so I'll participate I guess.

SciFi channel has what looks to be a really interesting show on tomorrow night about the Rendelsham incident in England back in 1980. Wish I had one of those "dishes" so I could watch some US programming... Just in case you didn't know what that show is about have a look at my avatar.


----------



## MaxPower

Sinc,

Congratulations on your 1000th post. It certainly shows your age here in ehMacland.  

Back to the picture thing, at this time, I think my best option will be to just wing it.

Of course I'll probably be in shock holding this little person with everybody assuming that I know what to do. "Where's the manual? Does this thing come with a manual? I think you forgot to give me the manual."

Excuse me I have to go breathe into a paper bag now......


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. I see the party for Sinc is still going strong. We have brought in troops from Cold Lake, Alberta to help with the cleanup and crowd control.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, Dr. G., I seem to be suffering from the ill effects of last night's celebration. I awoke this morning to a cold with such a severe sore throat that I can barely swallow. My wife too, is complaining of the same affliction.

Too bad, as today I have been kindly invited to attend the noon Christmas lunch of the management of the pressroom of the Edmonton Journal. Darn nice of them to invite me given I worked for the opposition for the last 12 years of my career.

It looks to me like I should go anyway, not breathe on anyone, and have a hot bowl of Dr. G.'s chicken soup.

Sniffle


----------



## Moscool

Hello MaxPower & friends. The beauty of the clubhouse is that there is always something (else) going on...

Just one last point on the pics: don't be shy with B&W. OK it is a bit harder to develop and print because most minilabs cannot handle most types of B&W film directly (unless they are in the 'fake colour' category). The upside is that the job will done properly! The real upside of B&W is that you can make huge exposure mistakes and get away with it! (unlike, say, slides where 1/2 stop can ruin the picture).

My recommendation: go to your local photoshop, find an old and wise man and chew the fat. You'll enjoy it...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have FedExed some matzoh balls to go with the chicken soup. This should get you up and running for your noon luncheon.


----------



## MaxPower

The funny thing Moscool, is that I have on staff a semi-professional photographer.

After our photo discussions, I did chew the fat with him regarding colour vs. B&W. I finally decided on B&W. Mostly because it has been quite some time since I shot in B&W, and I think it would be fun. He suggested that I just set the camera on automatic (because I won't have time to think about composing my photos properly) and shoot away.

He is also kind enough to lend me an automatic flash for my camera.

This event is turning out to be very interesting......


----------



## Moscool

Another word of 'wisdom':

When I had my first child the pram salesman said something along the lines of: 'buy yourself this toy you want, cuz after that it's too late for about 5 years!'. Guess what? Damn right he was. So go for the iSight, iPod and other goodies NOW, just pretend it's Xmas two weeks early. BTW, a baby on iSight is a SUPERIOR baby


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, keep in mind that you may not be allowed to use a flash in the delivery room.


----------



## MaxPower

Moscool,

I already have all of my toys.

A JVC Mini DV Digital video Camera
A Cannon A70 Digital Camera (highly recommended)
and A PowerMac G4 Dual 867 MDD - to make it all work.

A G5 would have been nice but I remember Dr. G mentioning to me once before when I was contemplating the G5 to focus on my child, not the fancy computer and go with the G4. That I did.

Dr. G, I'm not even sure if they will allow cameras in the delivery room let alone flashes. We are taking a tour of the hospital on the 18th so I will ask all the appropriate questions then.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, asking beforehand sounds like a wise decision. I took my own advice when I chose to give up my G5 pre-order in Oct. due to health reasons. I bought a G4 14" iBook, and with the money left over, I have enough for a Sony 828 digital camera next month, along with an iPod. Still, kids come first..............as you shall soon find out first hand. However, it IS fun to go Christmas shopping for children (just not with children).


----------



## MaxPower

Dr G,

I just had a similar conversation with my Wife this morning about Christmas. I just can't seem to get into the Christmas spirit because I am so focused on the arrival of our son.

Next year however will be entirely different. I finally get to buy some cool toys for the little one. Of course he will be too young for that Air Hockey table that I've had my eye...er I mean that I want to buy for him. Seriously though, next Christmas should prove to be a lot of fun, even if he can't comprehend it, it will be monumental for us to experience his first Christmas.

Although a month past, my son's birth will be my wife and my Christmas gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, a great and meaningful gift is to get your son a proof silver dollar from the Canadian Mint. Get one for this year (the year he was conceived) and one for next year, along with the entire set of proof coins. Then, each year, get another proof silver dollar. I showed my son his set last year, and he was amazed that I bought these for him. I also kept the Globe and Mail, New York Times and Telegram (our local St.John's paper) on the day of his birth.


----------



## MaxPower

I like the idea of getting the papers. I always found it interesting to look back to see what was happening in the world on that given day.

I have a problem justifying buying a dollar for $20.







I realize they're collector's items, but in my head it's still a dollar. I was giving the guy at the post office a bit of a hard time asking him how they can sell the $5 bills in the fancy case for $30 or so. I offered him $5 for it. He understood I was joking fortunately.

I was thinking of what I can do when I piece together the video I plan on making when I have enough footage. I wanted to go to my buddy's recording studio to record a monologue telling him of certain news worthy events like so and so was Prime Minister etc. then go into the baby footage.


----------



## MacNutt

As long as your footage is digital...or can easily be converted to digital...and as long as you are using jaguar on your Mac, then there is no real need to go anywhere to make your footage into a slick little movie. Just use iMovie3. It is very easy to learn, turns out a fine finished product that you will be very proud of.....and, if you have a microphone, you can do a very nice "voiceover" monologue without losing the backgroud soundtrack. (if you don't have a built-in mic, then you can get one at Radio Shack for cheap. It''s just for voice, so you don't need a fancy one)

I have to emphasise how easy it is to do all of this. iMove is truly an "Apple" program.   

Good luck!

You can even add your still shots into the mix and they will look just great!


----------



## MaxPower

I'm very familiar with non-linear video editing. I've used Adobe Premier in the past and then moved to FCP.

I've tried using iMovie, but after learning on such complex pieces of software, iMovie confuses the hell out of me because it is too simple. Does that make any sense?

I tried doing a simple movie to just piece together footage of my son's ultrasound, so I thought I would do it in iMovie. I gave up after five minutes trying to figure out how to make in and out points. I finally switched to FCP. Finished it in about an hour. Just because FCP makes sense to me.









Besides, going to my buddy's studio gives me an excuse to go visit him since I only really see him once a year.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, you would be getting the proof dollar for the year/date, not for it's value. The Mint produces so many that there is not going to be much appreciation on the value. However, it is symbolic.


----------



## Moscool

Most Canadian newspapers are morning papers. This means that you will get your child the news of the day before he was born...

You should at least buy the day AND the day after.

Being French (although not native), my father did the right thing for me: he bought two cases of long keeping Bordeaux red. Luck had it that 1961 was one of the tree years of the century (with 1929 and 1947 if memory serves me right). I started to drink them, always en famille, when I was 18. I still have two bottles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, had my mother not thrown away my baseball cards from the time I was a young boy, I could have bought the vineyard that made the wine that your father bought for you at your birth.


----------



## MaxPower

A couple of years ago I stumbled upon a box containing a complete set of ET Trading cards that I collected when I was a kid.

I wonder what the value of this near perfect set would be worth?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, wait for the rerelease of ET and those cards will be worth enough to send your son to any university in North America.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Dr. G., all.

My cold is worse today, and I will spend a good portion of it horizontal.

Too early to stay up, so back I go.

Thankfully I have my trusty 12.1" Al Powerbook with WIFI at my bedside, so that I may keep tabs on the activities here during the day from time to time.

Please govern yourselves accordingly. I will be watching.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, did the matzoh balls arrive via FedEx??? Did you mix three (ONLY three) in with your homemade chicken soup that I sent out last time? Are you listening to the opera link I sent to you is a past post??? If you are able to answer "yes" to all of these questions, then by this time tomorrow, you shall be outside walking in the cold crisp air of St.A. If not, expecially the cautionary note of "ONLY three" matzoh balls, then, well........how do I put this delicately.........are your affairs in order? I don't want to see you OD on the matzoh balls, this is why I put the orange warning label on the FedEx package. I told the folks at FedEx that it was a mutant strain of the Hanta Virus, and that they HAD to take care in the delivery process.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I can answer yes to all of your questions.

I must admit though, that the worst part of my current affliction has been the opera music.

The rest I have been able to bear, and may even have helped, as I am vertical for a while to have orange juice and toast.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the opera "Marta", was translated from it's original score, from the old Hebrew opera "Matzoh". This is why all these elements have to be done together. Glad they seem to having their effect. I am also glad that I had my flu shot last month, as it seems to be in short supply.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, after a long consultation with the doxies vet, Dr.Jason Jinglestars IV, I feel that a house call might be necessary. From the pictures we have of you, taken with the doxie-cam, you don't look all that good, and there is no need to take a chance. Thus, I am on my way west, once again, via the Doxie Express Dog Team. 

Mush, you doxies, mush!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, here is your daily chuckle to keep your spirits up until we arrive.

Dachshund Creation

On the first day, God created the dachshund and He saw that he was good. 

On the second day, God created man, and well, God was not impressed.

On the third day, God and the dachshund met to decide what to do with the man and they determined he should be the dachshunds servant. 

On the fourth day, God and the dachshund trained the man to get food, get water and to make a fuss over the dachshund.

On the fifth day, the dachshund said to God, "Hey, Big Guy, this is kind of fun to be waited on foot and foot, but what's next? " So God created woman. That same day, God and the dachshund began the woman's training.

She was trained to tell the man exactly when to get water and when exactly to get food so that God and the dachshund would not have to be bothered.

On the sixth day, the woman found some apples and told the man to take them to the dachshund. The dachshund, on seeing the apples said, "Hey! Those are God's apples off His tree, we are not supposed to eat them!"

The man said, "OK, I will eat them myself!" And he did and shared them with the woman. Well, God got pretty ticked and He threw the man and woman out of the area. And God was left alone with the dachshund. 

On the seventh day, God thought about taking a rest, but the dachshund was hungry and thirsty and God had to get up early to take care of the dachshund because the man and the woman were gone.

Once God got used to getting up really early to tend to dachshunds needs, things settled into a sort of routine. God would get up, dig the dachshund out of its warm burrow in the clouds and take the dachshund to an area to take care of business. This is where hail comes from.

Later, God would find the dachshund food and feed it from His own hand and give the dachshund over to the angels with which to play. The dachshund would race back and forth over the clouds with the angels in tow, racing here and there and tearing up the sky. This is where tornadoes come from (from dachshunds running back and forth over the tops of the clouds).

In the evening, after the dachshund was really tired after playing with the angels, God would take it back into His bed, burrowed in the clouds. But the dachshund always wanted a night light on. This is where sunsets come from (the dachshund night light).

And God has been looking after little dachshunds ever since.

ONCE YOU HAVE OWNED ONE DOXIE, YOU WILL NEVER BE WITHOUT ONE .

ONCE YOU HAVE BEEN OWNED BY ONE, THERE IS NO HOPE FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., Vertical again. Tried going around the block. Mistake. Very cold. Shivering. Wife is RN and won't let me use cough suppressant. Claims coughing keeps lungs clear and prevents pneumonia which in the case of a heart patient like me, is a sure disaster. Guess she is right. BUT she is at work, so . . .
Now going to make dark rum hot toddy (Lemon Hart) with honey, butter, cinnamon. Back under covers. Have to try something. 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, hang in there, we are almost almost there (we are currently in Wawa, ON, heading west). I agree with your wife. Lie down, no cough syrup of any kind, head higher than any other part of the body, cough/sneeze/blow your nose frequently, wash hand frequently, make yourself that drink infrequently, use my chicken soup with 3 matzoh balls only once per day, remain calm until we get there. ETA about dawn your time. Hang in there.............

Mush you damn doxies, MUSH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Has Sinc sunk to such a state of sickness he ceases to exist???? I went to see him in St.Albert and was told by the kind lady at the door that no such person lived there, or ever lived there.    

The plot thickens................


----------



## Dr.G.

The SOS Fund (Save our Sinc) has begun. Flowers are already starting to be delivered from all over ehMacLand. You may send your cards of hope to

The SOS Fund
St. Albert Place
5 St. Anne Street
St. Albert, SK


----------



## SINC

Fear not Dr. G..

I am alive and NOT well.

A little better night, but still woosey.

More later, I must go out in the yard for some air.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

That is VERY GOOD news Sinc (the fact that you are still alive, not that you are still feeling sick). Who was that kindly old lady (Mrs. Jinglestars) who answered the door when we arrived at your house??? She was most kind to let us come in and warm up. She even put her cat up in the bedroom when the doxies started to chase it around the house. She said that she was remarried at the age of 40 the day that Newfoundland and Labrador joined confederation with Canada. Her first husband died in WWII.  Still, for a woman who is nearly 85 years of age, she has quite the memory. Still, she never heard of you..........    She did recall someone who fit your description, but it turned out to be Mark Messier and not you.

Very interesting.........................


----------



## SINC

Well, I ventured out onto the back deck and took a few deep breaths. At -12, it felt a fair bit cool. I watched the neighbours dogs romp in their back yard and thought to myself how nice it must be to feel that good.

I came back in and hit the shower, shaved, brushed and felt a little more like a human being.

Since I am vertical again, I will attempt to stay that way for a few hours, or until bedtime. I must get to work tomorrow as I have a person to train, so I am trying to build strength.

I had a bowl of cream of wheat, toast and half a fresh pear for breakfast. I also managed a bowl of chicken vegetable soup for lunch with a few crackers.

I will now sit down and play 18 holes of Tiger Woods golf to keep my mind on something other than how I feel. I have opened a small bottle of Guiness stout to keep me company, a sure sign that I am on the mend.

I even look forward to a hot meal tonight. I just wish my nose would stop running. 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, glad to know that you are somewhat up and moving about inside.

I figured out why the mixup. Blame it on the cold, I guess. We were in St.Albert, Sask. The same address, substituting AB for SK got us, to of all places, the public library, where EVERYONE knew you. Of course, I received a phone call from Mrs.Jinglestars wanting to know what to do with all the flowers and get well cards that are piling up in her front yard like a shrine? I told her to give the flowers and cards to the Senior Citizens Home down the road, and any money collected so far ($1,372,735.77) to be given to the various foodbanks in Sask. I hope that you don't mind that bit of sharing???

The SOS Fund
St. Albert Place
5 St. Anne Street
St. Albert, AB NOT SK


----------



## LGBaker

Sinc - I, too, am glad to read of your recovery. I have begun to display the symtoms you describe. Your chronicles give me hope! Do you think we caught it from this forum? After all, as Dr G has said, "...this is the Internet..." where anything might happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, looks like you might need a visit from Dr.G's Dynamic Doxie Duo X 2 Doxie Express (DGDDDX2DE for short) and some homemade chicken soup.


----------



## SINC

I am "up and at it" this morning, albeit not 100% but certainly about 90%. Good enough to "tough it out" at work today. I think. Time will tell.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my homemade chicken soup does it again!!! No bill shall be sent to you, in that the Messier clippings are more than enough to cover our expenses. Glad to hear that you have returned from Death's Doorstep.


----------



## SINC

Well, I did make it to work and have just finished my 3 hours. I think I will call it enough for today and try again tomorrow.

By the way, my normal hours are 3 per day, so I did get in a "full" day.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Sinc: Glad to see that you are up and about again. I just started to follow this thread (Read the first page and the last two). Dr G's commernts are quite humorous and should get you back up to 100% in no time. 
I am sure however that 90% of you is still a whole lot better that 100% of a lot of other people


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you should have seen Sinc back in the early days of this thread, when he was younger, stronger, swifter, happier, wealthier, neater, could jump higher and run faster, and was feeling much better. Back then, a 27% Sinc was better than any two ehMacLanders. Of course, that was before his addiction to homemade matzoh balls. 

There are days when he is out in all sorts of weather on Jasper Ave. in Edmonton, hat in hand, begging for a "fix". "Brother, can you spare a matzoh ball or two for an old man...." Yes, very sad.


----------



## Bolor

Could he jump tall buildings with a single bound too?
The poor man has gone to hell in a hand basket


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, that was Superman. Super Sinc was never an action figure or a Marvel comic........but, in his day, he was a sight to behold. Think of Jim Thorpe, Jesse Owens, Jack Robinson, Babe Ruth, Bobby Orr, Gordie Howe, Mark Messier, Bob Cousy, Oscar Robertson, Willie Mays, and a young Pierre Trudeau all rolled into one. THAT was Sinc. Now???? Well.............that's another story. Still, for all he has gone through, he is an inspiration for us all and a credit to our community.

NOTE -- The last point is 100% truthful.


----------



## SINC

It's a darn good thing that I can take a bit of ribbing boys, because you two sure seem to know how to "dish" it out. Especially the matzoh ball dish.

While I may not be operating at peak efficiency, I certainly am no sitting duck.

I think I will fly over the pond this afternoon and see what other "hunters" are lurking, looking for a few of my feathers. More later.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I forgot to warn you that one side effect of homemade matzoh balls are a temporary loss of one's sense of humor. Still, focus upon my end-note (e.g., "NOTE -- The last point is 100% truthful."). Thus, we are laughing with you, and not at you, and your dignity remains intact. Consider this your "Christmas goose".


----------



## Bolor

Ooomph!


----------



## LGBaker

> a visit from Dr.G's Dynamic Doxie Duo X 2 Doxie Express


Anytime Dr.G. Tell the little couriers to suck in their bellies while passing over the Rockies, though. We wouldn't want any abrasions.



> some homemade chicken soup.


No one, and I mean NO one has made me eat chicken soup from any source since I was 5 years of age. I'd rather die. Thanks for the offer, though. If you have something in the way of chocolate ice cream...


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, I hope that you are up to100% today. I had to dodge your dive-bombing attacks yesterday as you flew over the pond I was hunting at  
If you had been at 100%, you probably would have gotten me. I'm staying home today to avoid any more "attacks"
Dr,G I hope you missed that second humungous storm that hit the east coast. Moncton (and Moonsocket's wife) really got hit ... ouch


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we got about 15cm of snow and it is now raining.  







Typical St.John's weather.

LGB, you have never had any of my homemade chicken soup, made from my grandmother's recipe, which was brought over from "the old country". One spoonful and you shall be hooked. However, I promised Sinc that I would not make any more matzoh ball soup jokes, but I am still making the soup.


----------



## SINC

NEWS BULLETIN - This just in:

St. Albert, Alberta (SNS) - Residents today reported the sighting of a familiar figure walking briskly along Fenwick and Falstaff streets. The subject was last seen disappearing into the front door of LB's Pub in the Akins Shopping Centre at approximately 2:45 p.m.

It is widely rumoured the bar owner, Linda Beier, phoned the home of the mystery man inquiring as to his health, when he failed to appear on schedule in the mid afternoon for a couple of days.

It is speculated that the offer of a free pint to lift his spirits caused the gentleman to hastily walk to the pub.

More later.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, thank goodness that Yenta Goldberg, of Grandma Goldberg's Chicken Soup Emporium in the West Edmonton Mall, did not call. Still, it's good to hear that you are up and around and nearly back to your old self.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G.:


> thank goodness that Yenta Goldberg, of Grandma Goldberg's Chicken Soup Emporium in the West Edmonton Mall, did not call.


A very good thing indeed Dr. G., given that WEM is a 12 kilometer walk from our home.

I am happy to report however, that friends from Fort McMurray looked me up in the local, and we celebrated the season until 6:00 p.m. tonight.

The best part is that we have contacted other friends in the area and we will do so again from 4:00 until 6:00 p.m. tomorrow as well.

Isn't the holiday season grand?

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Glad to hear you're back up to speed Sinc. I felt a fluctuation in the plaid force while you were doon fer the coont.  

BTW...you guys will always be able to tell when a Scot is back up to his full oatmeal. He suddenly snaps out of his funk and leaves his sick bed. He will then walk like an automaton for several miles...through terrible weather... to a local oasis. He will step up to the bar and have a quick pint or two of some black brew that would leave a lesser man quivering in a back alley heaving his guts out. Whilst tossing this vile stuff back like it was water, he will flirt openly with any pretty lass in the building and argue loud and long with anyone present about any number of subjects he feels are important. Several of them simultaneously, if need be.

He will then leave the establishment for the return walk home, having conqured nature, his own illness, the minds of his fellow bar patrons and the hearts of several lassies. And woe be the villian who might try to waylay this warrior-poet on his appointed rounds.

Get him mad or try to steal from him after he's HAD a few...and watch out! That's when the legendary Scottish temper escapes from it's quiet hiding place... and runs shreiking through the night destroying anything and everything in it's path. It can take a while to regain control over this terrible Celtic demon and in the meantime it can leave a trail of absolute carnage in its wake.

That's why many of the smarter Scots don't drive when we drink. The demons come easily at night, behind the wheel....and there are terrible consequences for all involved.  

Better to face the foe on foot, sword in hand, the soond o the pipes ringing in yer ears! Like the ancestors did! Och and Aye!

Okay....back to reality.  









Glad to hear you are feeling better Sinc.  

(did any of the above sound familiar to you laddie?)


----------



## SINC

Yes macnutt, you did remind me of some things in your last post.

When I was a young man, I had a reputation for a quick temper. In those days my temper ruled me, a fact of which I am not particularly proud.

It took me years to reverse that situation, but I am happy to say that I now rule my temper, and to be frank, have not let it out of the bag in over 20 years.

My family and my friends are the better for my decision.

Now . . . if I can just get my youngest son to grab control of his!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that was a heartfelt revelation. You should be proud of yourself these past 20 years. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, with Chealion being only 14 posts form #3000, maybe you and Macnutt might arrange for this gala event with a "pub crawl" of the fine non-alcoholic establishments in both Alberta and BC. Show him a good time while steering him clear of the "evil rum" (or anything stronger than ginger ale). Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion is one post away from #3000. Hopefully, he shall do it here. We have 3000 red and white balloons ready to come down as he enters the Shangri-la Club House. If he posts elsewhere, I have 3000 balloons to give away if anyone is interested.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

I once helped fill a friends room with baloons for a birthday surprize, right up to the ceiling. She was really mad, she couldnt even get to her bed to sleep, the ballonage was that thick, we spent the night Poppin Baloons. I dont think we used 3000 baloons, 1000 will be more than enough, so you could surprize 3 friends!


----------



## Dr.G.

Vinnie, how would you like 3000 balloons???? Chealion posted #3000 elsewhere, so now we are stuck with these red and white balloons.

How is the weather in Halifax? It is a mild +4C here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., it is nearing that time of day again. With the temp a plus 6 degrees, I am off to the local in 15 minutes or so for a









More later.

Cheers and Happy Holidays










[ December 23, 2003, 09:31 AM: Message edited by: Sinc ]


----------



## Chealion

Dr. G - I leave for a while, and look what happens.

I did post my 3000th post elsewhere (I didn't even know it, though I would have much rather had the insignificant milestone occur here). But since post counts don't mean much here on ehMac, its a bump in the road, I'm more interested in answering questions or asking them.

*hic* macnutt and Sinc were a little slow telling me to stop *hic*









Thank you for the 3000 balloons though.


----------



## jeac5

Wow! How many pages of this thread have I missed? I know it has been a little while since I have joined the Clubhouse, but it seems as if a lot has been going on since I was last here. I can't remember what was the last page that I have read. Have I missed anything significant? Should I go back and find out where I was? If I had the time tonight I would just do it but I am happy to say that I have to pack for my return tomorrow to Canada! Yes, back home for two weeks. I likely will have little to no Internet access at home so it will be in the new year before I can try to catch up. I may try to hang around a little this evening in between deciding what to pack. 

Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah (Hanakkuh ??? I see it different ways and it is not an easy one to spell), Happy Kwanzaa and anything else as well as a Happy New Year in advance to all in the Clubhouse and ehMac, for that matter. 

So, what's up?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, have a drink for me.

Chealion, granted, the number of posts mean little here in ehMacLand, but the fact remains that I STILL have to find something to do with 3000 balloons!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome back to the Club House, jeac5. How did your first term of teaching go in the sunny south???


----------



## jeac5

The first term went fine Dr. G., thanks for asking, but I am glad it's over. At least I finally feel on top of things, for the most part. I will be glad to get home, though. I assume you are very busy at this time of year with grading etc.? Or, is that finished for now? I hope to pop in over the next couple of weeks, but wish everyone a Happy Holidays now, just in case.

Take care, Danette


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, we have 3000 slightly used balloons that we shall use in your "Welcome Home" celebration at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

I just realized when I was about to post this, that today is a special one for Dr. G..

His grading should be done!

Happy Hanukkah and Merry Christmas to all.

Cheers,


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., was this not also the week you visited with your eye surgeon?

If so, I hope you had good news.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, YES my grading is done. Turned in my grades a few hours ago, and now I am finished until Jan.5th. There are now no shopping days until Hanukkah, which starts in a few hours here in St.John's (at sundown). My wife, who is 1/4 Jewish, is making a traditional Hanukkah meal tonight. Everyone is invited........if you can get here by 430PM St.John's time. Paix.

Yes, Sinc, I did see my eye surgeon, and the news is not good. But while my leisure reading is vastly restricted, if I wear an eye patch while reading/writing in places such as ehMacLand, I am able to avoid surgery for this winter. Since there is no one here in St.John's that is able to do this delicate surgery, I am in no rush to have it done in TO or the US. We shall see. (no pun intended).


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G.

Sorry to hear about the news regarding your vision. My thoughts are with you.

On a lighter side, what does the traditional Hanukkah meal consist of? Could you send the Doxie Express to pick me up and drop me off? I have to be back here by 6:00 pm though. I know it is possible with their supersonic speeds.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, at sundown, the Menorah candles are lit. Jewish persons celebrate Hanukkah to mark the victory over the Syrians and the rededication of the Jerusalem Temple. The Festival of the Lights lasts for eight days to commemorate the miracle of the oil in the temple lasting for eight days instead of the expected one day. The word Hanukkah means "rededication". Do a google search for Hanukkah or Chanukah for the full story.

Small gifts are given each night to the children.

Chicken or lamb is usually served (we are having lamb), along with the special latkes (potato pancakes), and other sweets (my wife is making a cheesecake).


Must go now, in that it starts in 20 minutes or so. I shall send you some latkes via DoxieExpress. Shalom.


----------



## fül

hi there everyone,
it's nice to see that the clubhouse is still a nice and lively place to hang out. i have not had much time in the last few months to come here pften (and long) enough too read everything, but be assured that my thoughts are with you.
the years that is drawing to an end has led me through a lot of big changes in my life, the most significant of which was moving to quebec city from the yukon. my new job is draining a lot of energy and makes sitting at a computer and browsing the (oh so numerous) pages of the clubhouse a very-late-night activity, which i prefer dedicating to sleep.
so anyway, i hope you are all well and may the new year bring you all love, good health and genuine happiness that that you/we are all alive.
enjoy life, mes amis.


----------



## Chealion

Dr. G - I would have much more enjoyed your sundown with good food and celebration of the great miracle. Instead my sundown announced to me that Apple pushed back my ship date until 2 days before the new year. Very annoying. They said 5 bus. days, and I have to wait 11 now. (Roughly 19 days, I've already been waiting 8)

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Lawrence

2222

Sorry, 
Just had to add this in here.

Dave


----------



## Dr.G.

ful, welcome back. Have a cup of something hot at the Cafe Chez Marc, on the house.

Chealion, you missed a great meal. My wife, who is from Calgary, is able to cook with the best of them. Because I do all the cleaning of dishes, etc, after the meal, she thinks that I am getting the worst part of the deal. I tell her that for meals as good as this, cleaning up after is no bother.

Sorry to hear about the delay. Apple Canada actually got my iBook order to me in about a week to ten days earlier than I expected. Good luck.

Dave..........ever the opportunist. Still, 2222 comes around only once in a thread. Kudos.


----------



## MacNutt

Sorry to hear that the the news about your eye condition is not particularly positive Dr. G.  

But...take heart!

There is a brand new year in the offing! This means that everything from the past is cast off, and absolutely ANYTHING might be possible! It's a new beginning....in EVERY way!

Honest.  

Whatever you do....NEVER give up. NEVER resign yourself to a fate that others have told you is 'inevitable'.

We Scots....when faced with this sort of thing...generally rise up from our sickbeds and declare that it's "all a bunch of CRRAAPPP!!"

And then, we go on with our daily business. And we regularly outlive our worst detractors, and our best doctors. We leave them in our dust.

You can too. It's 98% mental preparation and only 2% genetic. We Highland Scots learn this at a very early age. The rest of the world does not. They get sick and die, because someone else told them to. Or told them there was no hope for the future and that they should just accept it. 

Too bad for them.

Want to beat this? Really beat it? Here's what you do....

Go outside and raise your fist to the heavens and yell at the top of your lungs "Screw YOU!!! I will NOT be defeated by this!!"

Then you go back inside and focus your anger...that evil beast that lives deep within all of us...and prepare to defeat whatever it is that is attacking you. Motivate this force, which is the strongest and most powerful of all the human emotions, and there is NO LIMIT to what you can do.

I'm serious. Nothing is impossible. No obstacle is insurmountable. Miracles are within your reach...the totally impossible takes just slightly longer.

But you've GOT to focus your anger. That's the key.

We Scots have learned over the ages to control our anger and channel it in useful ways. This works!

But when we cast off the bindings and unleash it...and DIRECT IT...at a certain foe....

Then we can change our world. Or the world around us.

You can too. If you want to.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, very wise words. However, I am NOT resigned to just sit back or huddle in a corner. I shall do what I am able to do for now, and remain positive. I grew up with my Jewish grandfather's advice of "Just don't make the best of things....make them better." This from the person that was thrown out of Ukraine in the 1903 pogroms.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I am glad to know I am not the only one who cleans up after a meal. Being a Saskatchewan farm girl, my wife can cook with the best of them.

Over the years, I too took the time to learn how to cook. Since Ann works evenings (3 to 11 p.m.) 5 days on, then 5 days off, I do a lot of the cooking around here.

I have become very good at several special dishes and since my heart attack, make and freeze all of my soups.

More men should learn to cook. I have come to really enjoy it.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife's mother, father and three grandparents are from rural Sask. I can see where she gets the great cooking abilities. To survive in rural Sask. shows a great deal of strength.

So, how is Life treating you less than a week before Christmas?


----------



## SINC

All is good Dr. G., thanks.

Interesting that your wife too, is from rural Saskatchewan. I would be interested to know what part?

My wife is from Windthorst, Saskatchewan, about an hour and one half southeast of Regina and directly south of Grenfell.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Interesting Sinc. My Grandparents settled in Laird Saskatchwean.

And believe me. I know how they cook. I really miss my Grandmother's cooking. Unfortunately all of her recipes were kept in her head. Now I am am trying to get a few recipes from my Aunts who picked up a few things before my Grandmother stopped cooking and eventually passed away ( at 92 years). Hopefully I can pass on the traditions of the food that we enjoyed during Christmas and Easter.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, I too was raised in Saskatchewan. Matter of fact I have in my possession many cook books that belonged to my Mom and her Mom before her. I have collected all the old ones that ladies church auxiliaries used to put out as fund raisers in the 40's and 50's.

If you can tell me what specific recipes you are missing, I would bet I have them and could copy them and email them to you if you wish.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife is from Calgary, but her parents and grandparents are from rural Sask.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I would still be interested in what part of Saskatchewan your wife's parents and grandparents lived. I am always curious about peoples roots when they hail from my home province. You never know who will "pop up" from a certain area.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Wayburn and Creelman (not sure of the spelling). I have been to Regina in the month of July. Yellow canola and flatness is what I remember, along with an amazing sky.


----------



## Bolor

Jeez, one day away and I missed nearly two pages of news.
Firstly DR G. I am sorry to hear that your eye problems are not fully resolved. McNutt gives some good advise although it sounds as though were heeding it before he gave it.  
BTW Toronto may not be a desireable place to go, but they do have some great doctors there.

Sinc ... I LOVE those moving giffs. Great stuff. Something you may be interested in ... my grandfather was in the first graduating class from Sask. School of law. He moved east after he graduated.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., does this bring back any memories?










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is the sight!
Bolor, thank you for the kind thoughts.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I watched a very interesting documentary on the Discover channel from 4:00 to 5:00 a.m. today. It was a Canadian Geographic special on the island of Newfoundland and its wildlife.

I knew, from the many Newfoundlanders I met during my seven years in fort McMurray, that there were moose on the rock. I just did not realize how many. Nor did I realize the moose is an introduced species to the island. Four moose imported from New Brunswick in 1904, have become 1 million strong a hundred years later.

Biologists are concerned that the population is so large that they will eventually destroy the habitat, and much of the logging industry along with it.

Traffic officials are also concerned with the growing number of car/moose collisions and the rising human death toll as a result.

I was also impressed with the rugged beauty of your province and can now understand Newfoundlanders love of home. (It ain't all screech and fish b'ye)

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Sinc,

Thanks for the offer regarding the recipes. My Grandmother's recipes were Mennonite recipes, so I'm not sure o your background.

Any way, during winter we always had Borscht (not summer borscht with beets, rather it was more like a beef stew) and at Easter we had Paska (spelled phonetically) which is Easter Bread - a sweet bread with icing on top. My grandmother used to cook it in a coffee can because they didn't have a bread pan.

Any way, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes, there is certainly a rugged beauty to this part of Canada. 

Moose can certainly be a problem on the highways, and their population is stable. Caribou herds are also large, in that they are free to roam certain areas of the province where there is no human habitation. I was told once that one could take PEI and the state of Deleware and place them both on parts of the province and no human would be injured. Of course, plant and animal life would be damaged, and the earth would probably be tilted off it's axis, with a loss of sunlight for a few years, but we would only find out about all this destruction half and hour later than all of you folks.  

The fact remains that NL has a population about half the size of the Edmonton area (plus suburbs) spread out over an area three times the size of California. My high school had a school population of 7700, which would have made it one of the largest communities in all of NL.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, there was a very large Mennonite population in my home town and I had many a pleasant treat as a kid with food in their homes.

I have a number of cook books from the likes of home and school organizations and ladies church auxiliaries. Many of the contributors were Mennonite families. I will make time as soon as possible to see if I can come up with anything resembling your missing recipes and let you know.

Cheers


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

*The Shipping News* is a great film that uses the backdrop of Newfoundland as an integral part of the film.

One day I will have to make my Maritime swing and see those wonderful provinces that have given so much to Canada's history.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, yes, The Shipping News gives a person a sense of the coastal communities that are on the south coast of the island part of NL. However, if you make a "Maritime" tour our our great country, you shall miss NL, since we are part of the four Atlantic provinces, but not part of the three Maritime provinces. The term "Maritime provinces" predates 1949, and thus, does not include NL. Atlantic provinces is a newer term that does include us here in NL.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

I sit corrected.
I don't know if I can ever "correct" my thinking when it comes to Maritime vs. Atlantic.

In my heart, Maritime includes NL.

If this is offensive to NL-ers, I shall contact my local hypnotist to correct the problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, it's not offensive as much as it is inaccurate. When there is a meeting of Maritime premiers, the premier of NL is not there, but is there for a meeting of the premiers of the Atlantic provinces.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

i find it rather sad that the official Maritme provinces would not include NL.

perhaps this is the same as macnutt defining Canada's "West" as BC and Alberta?

I shall attempt to no longer use the term Maritime, since it appears to be exclusionary, I shall consult my hypnotist to imprint upon me to use the term "Atlantic"

Dr. G., if i do slip up and use the term Maritime, please bring it to my attention. After all, how will I ever learn?

Atlantically yours...

[ December 21, 2003, 11:23 AM: Message edited by: MACSPECTRUM ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, it is actually worse in the US, with south, deep south, southwest, southeast, middle Atlantic, Atlantic, New England, west, northeast, east, northwest, north, and New York City metropolitan/tri-state region.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G.,
so Guantanamo Bay is the "really deep south"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, Guantanamo Bay is considered the Imperial South, along with Puerto Rico, with Guam and Wake Island the Imperial Far West.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Is Iraq now considered "East Texas" ?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, Iraq might just be "east Texas". As Jay Leno said, "...They can have our Constitution. We are not using it anymore."


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I happened to be watching that Jay Leno show live and I actually broke out laughing when he used that line!

Cheers,


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

that Leno comment is a little too real


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to agree with Macspectrum. I don't want to bring the carefree mood of the Club House down, but if I were back living in the US I would feel as threatened (re civil liberties) than ever before.


----------



## SINC

Well folks, my quest to finish the Christmas shopping trip is over.

Done. Finis. Kaput.

And a great feeling it is too!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it's a good feeling. My wife and son put on the lights and trimmings on the tree and a few gifts were put underneath. All is quiet here in St.John's, with a few inches of snow on the ground. Once again, it shall be a white Christmas.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

Here in Halifax, Clear morning sky, beautiful sun rise, and on the ground, *No Snow!!!* no unshoveled side walks, no ice on the ground, no salt on your boots and shoes! The city doesnt look so great, all naked without foliage, but for travel, this is great weather. Just cold enough to remind you that it is winter!


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., it is good to hear you have completed your decorations and tree. I envy your family, in a good way, in that you have the advantage of celebrating for two distinct reasons, while we only have one.

Today is "clean up" day at work to tidy up all the odd things for year end, including one last payroll to prepare.

Tomorrow, I only go in for an hour or so, to share a coffee and shake a few hands, then we close until January 4.

Yesterday, a few members of my last staff before retiring called and invited me to O'Mailie's Irish Pub for a pint tomorrow afternoon. It seems they have their annual gift for me as well. I keep telling them to forget gifts, but for some reason they still consider it necessary. It is almost always some little thing to use while camping with my motor home.

I do however, look forward to sharing a pint or two with them as I still very much consider them to be friends.

Christmas is fast sneaking up on us!

Cheers and Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are at the midway point in Hanukkah, and are now getting ready for our traditional Christmas Eve party. It's a way of having friends over. My wife loves to entertain and since there is no family of hers closer than Calgary, this is a way she is able to keep her spirts up. We went to Calgary last Christmas, in hopes that someone would come this way this year, but no such luck.

Have a pint for me.


----------



## MaxPower

As for me gentlemen, unfortunately, my company has to work during the Christmas break, with the exception of the usual days off.

This time of year we get extremely busy with the plants shutting down for Christmas, so this is when they want us to come in and install our equipment.

This year we have three large installations on the go - 2 cookie plants and 1 pharmaceutical plant. You could shoot a cannon through my shop. Although I am not complaining, I consider it very fortunate that my company is busy.

So, in case I don't get any free time to visit ehMac (I have family staying until the 27th) I wish all of you the very best for this upcoming Christmas (Dr. G, Happy Hanukkah), and a Happy New Year to all.


----------



## MaxPower

Sorry. Double Post.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, work is the curse of the drinking class. This is my 27th Christmas in Canada, but only the second one that I have promised myself that I shall do no university work until the winter semester starts on Jan.5th. Thus, I can empathize with your situation. Still, next Christmas will be a treat for you and your wife and your son. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Eight Nights of Machanukah"

http://www.powerbookcentral.com/columns/kravitz/23dec03.shtml

How times have changed.


----------



## MaxPower

It's a good thing I am working this year. I normally alternate with my assistant every other year for time off during Christmas, so this year she is enjoying Christmas with her husband and their latest addition to their family.

Which means that on my next regular scheduled year off, I will be able to spend time with my wife and son. Can't wait.  

The only thing I wish is that we would be able to afford my employees the luxury of time off during Christmas. They generally don't mind though, as most of them could use the money.

Tomorrow we are closing at noon, where we will have a feast of pizza and beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, unless you are a public school teacher, you shall rarely have vacation when your son is off from school. Still, enjoy this time with your wife in that it shall be the last Christmas with just the two of you. Then, really enjoy next Christmas in that it shall be the first Christmas with the three of you. Then, ............. you get the picture.


----------



## MaxPower

Next Christmas is going to be awesome!

That's when I'll get all the cool toys... er I mean my son will get the cool toys  Well, maybe not for another couple of years.

Who knows, if what you're saying is true, maybe I'll want to work during Christmas to get a little peace and quiet.....


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, good luck. Remember, Santa is watching you as well.


----------



## SINC

Not to mention that the jolly old guy is sneaking up on us all!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

apparently it has been leaked that the elevated terror alert of ORANGE is in response to an alleged fly over of the U.S. by a very fat man in a red suit

U.S. forces are at the read to shoot him down should he cross into U.S. airspace...

i laugh because the other alternative is to cry.
(comedians credo)


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

apparently it has been leaked that the elevated terror alert of ORANGE is in response to an alleged fly over of the U.S. by a very fat man in a red suit

U.S. forces are at the read to shoot him down should he cross into U.S. airspace...

i laugh because the other alternative is to cry.
(comedians credo)


----------



## Dr.G.

Ho Ho Ho coming in to the US .............Oh Oh Oh on the way out. Luckily, the North Pole is safely within Canadian borders.


----------



## SINC

Dr. Gr., tomorrow being Christmas, and in spite of saying I was done with my shopping in an earlier post, I have just one more gift to buy today.

This one happens to be for myself though.

Yesterday I met a widow who was selling off some property after her husband's death. As you may recall, I am a bit of a car buff/collector. Part of the sale included her vehicle, so I went to see it yesterday.

There in a heated garage, covered in white sheets, sat a 1980 Buick Riviera coupe. When the sheets came off, I could scarcely believe my good fortune. The original paint shone in a bright copper color and was topped by a cream colored vinyl roof. I immediately noticed the insignia on the side announcing that it was the very rare 3.8 liter turbo charged V-6.

I lifted the hood and saw just what I expected, a lot of dirt and dust, but everything original. The trunk contained the original spare, never used and the black carpeting was unmarked in any way. The jack still locked tightly in place and had been since it left the factory.

The car sported four brand new radials, and to one side of the garage sat a pair of studded winter grip tires, also new. The lady said when she decided to sell it, she felt she would get a better price if all the rubber was new.

I then opened the door and slipped inside onto the dark chocolate brown velour power seats, noting that it also had power locks and windows and antenna. The AM/FM stock radio also came complete with the factory 8-track player. The dash and trim were all wood grain in contrast to the dark interior. The rear inside pillars of the coupe held bright opera lights. There was not a mark in the windshield either.

The lady told me they had purchased the car new in September of 1979 and had owned it ever since, but rarely used it. Her husband had preferred his pick up and she only used it to get groceries. It was then I looked at the odometer. To my surprise it read 25,298 kilometers. Imagine owning a car for 24 years and having only driven it a thousand klicks a year or so.

I had checked the collector book value on this model in "good condition" before leaving home. The number was $3380 USD. Using 40% I decided it was worth $4,732 CDN. She was asking $5,000. I started to open my mouth to make an offer, when I remembered those six new tires, so I simply said I'll take it. We shook hands and I return this morning with my daughter, to drop me off and I will drive my new prize home.

How about that macnutt?

Merry Christmas indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a fine purchase. I am not much of a car "buff", but if you are pleased, then I am pleased. Kudos on your personal mid-Hanukkah/pre-Christmas gift.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Sinc,
i like your style
so nice to hear that you bought the car for her asking price, being a widow and all 
taking all the haggling out of the sale - it is a luxury item, after all
very gallant

she's happy, you're happy - win-win

enjoy the car
congrats

PS - post a pic of it on ehMac


----------



## minnes

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to all of you fine people on ehMac and also best wishes for a successful new year!
Im off to begin my annual family visit .


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas, Minnes. Now, if Peter and lotus check in, we shall have the three wise persons all accounted for.


----------



## Bolor

Nice car sinc. There won't be too much work to on that one. Those cars were really nice ... big too.
ongrats on the purchase and you will have a merry Xmas


----------



## lotus

Things have been happening here at the clubhouse! It will take a few days to catch up on all the news.

I couldn't let Christmas eve go by without checking in and letting you know that I have been thinking of you, even though I have not been around.

May this holiday season be one of love, peace and good health for all at ehMac. 

I shall be looking forward to spending more time with you in the new year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas, lotus. Now that Minnes and you have "checked in" to the Club House, that leaves only Peter. Then the trinity of brains (Peter), talent (Minnes) and beauty (you) shall be complete.

Merry Christmas, lotus.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., if I remember correctly, I seem to recall you telling me you had a Logitech wireless mouse. I got one from Santa along with the matching wireless keyboard (I am writing this post using both). Do you remove your batteries when not using the mouse, or does it just go off by itself when left dormant for a while? Being the good boy that I was all year long, he also got me a copy of Toast Titanium 6. Now all I need is about a thousand or so blank CDs.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I use rechargeable AA's and I leave them in until the mouse or keyboard goes crazy.

I have been reading about Toast 6 and once I master iMovie ........who knows. 

It hit +12C today here in St.John's, and it might go down to +7C overnight. VERY strange weather.

Stephen was most appreciative about the articles re Messier and the hockey game. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happiness and paix to you as well, mon frere.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Just dropped into the Clubhouse after a long day to say I hope everyone had a truly nice day, be it a real Christmas celebration or just a time with family and friends. It's a day in which all denominations can find some time for fellowship. Peace!


----------



## darntootin'

WOW Sync...

You are indeed fortunate. Not lucky, for I suspect luck comes to the prepared... or those with a keen eye...

That must indeed be a beautiful automobile. I know of the model, and of course here in Rust-land Nova Scotia, such cars are prized.

By the way... 25,298 kilometers... that's 15,178.8 miles!!!??? It's a brand new NOS car!!

It's also a fantasy of mine to find such a dream car in someone's garage or barn...

May you and your family have years of enjoyment with your new 1980 Buick Riviera Coupe.

You'll have to get the trusty camera out and post a few shots on your web page!

From a dedicated old car buff...

(I still think you stole it...)


----------



## Bolor

Hi people, I hope you all had a great holiday. Dr. G and sinc ... Toast 6 is a GREAT product. Very intuative so that you will learn it very quickly. I have been using Toast since v 3.5 and every upgrade since has been a dream to use. 
Don't be afraid, and you don't have to read too much, just start it up and go! You'll wonder how you ever got along without it. Also, it's much faster than Apple's disc burner.









Ps
I have a wireless mouse that requires AA batteries. I bought the Costco house brand at half the price of the known brands. They seem to last as long as the others but they still die pretty fast. 
If you are going to get new rechargeables, go with the Nickel-Metal Hydrate (NI-MH). They are designed to last longer and and they do not have a memory problem like the nicads. That means that you can charge them anytime you want. The down side is they require their own charger









[ December 26, 2003, 04:24 PM: Message edited by: Bolor ]


----------



## SINC

Whew, the pace is nearly exhausting. Got Christmas dinner over last night and then hosted friends for a couple of hours. Got to bed about 11:30 which is late for me. Today, my sister, whom I have not seen for over 8 years showed up for the afternoon with her daughter and grandson. They drove over from Sask. and went back today as well. Tonight, my grandson arrives. My son left to pick him up at his Mom's, some three hours away. He will be here until Sunday. A memorable Christmas to be sure.

Cheers and hope all of you are having as much pleasure as I am during the holidays.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Greetings gentlemen

Just thought I'd drop in as the world is quiet and empty tonight despite the horible news from virtually everywhere. Funny this: peace in town, mayhem elsewhere but the 'matrix' doesn't feel disturbed...

Regarding batteries and mice, I change my batteries about twice a year. So no big deal. Maybe location of the receptor has a role to play, but he drain is really minimal. I never switch it off. I'm not sure about laser ones though. Perhaps ensure that they lie flat so that they don't constantly 'check' for movement.

Regarding toast, I'm really currious Sinc: I still don't see the point of the programme; tell us if you find it useful. Also bought my duaghter a karaoke machine for Xmas and realised that those CD+G disks were really pricey. I wouldn't mind backing them up. Perhaps toast does that and that's what I need to tip me over?

So back to the holidays. This is a special time for me as my children were born on the 24th and 26th, so we always get the whole family together for 3 days of fun. This year it's Paris (with the French side of the family), so the waistline is under 'pressure', but what's an inch when you're counting in feet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, give my regards to Paris. "We'll always have Paris...." (So said Rick to Ilsa in "Casablanca")


----------



## Moscool

This:










now floats on top of the Eiffel Tower, alongside this one (our family crest):











which itself replaced the official one:


----------



## MaxPower

Finally the Christmas madness is over - although enjoyable.

It started off with our annual beer & pizza at the shop with all of my employees. Then back home to greet my Father, his wife and my step sister. My Dad and his wife were staying until the 27th. We took our annual walk around the neighborhood to look at the lights. (I was disappointed to see the lack of lights on people's homes at Christmas, when a few months ago they really take the time to decorate their homes for Halloween).

Christmas morning came around and after opening our gifts, the rush of my wife's family came in. I love watching the kids get excited over Christmas. To me that is the best part. We sat down and enjoyed our Christmas dinner. Afterwards we couldn't move, but it was worth it.

Boxing day brings Christmas with my Dad's side of the family, where there was another huge turkey dinner with traditional German Mennonite fare.

Yesterday My Dad and his wife left to visit friends and my wife and I braved the malls to spend some gift certificates we got to buy the last remaining items on the list to await our son.

It was a good Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, next year it shall be a GREAT Christmas.

[ December 28, 2003, 12:21 PM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., it seems that everyone had a great Christmas, and that is a good thing.

MaxPower, now that I have this week's column "in the can", I will attempt to browse my old cook books today to see what I might find for you.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the warm weather and fog here in St.John's seems to be keeping everything quite. I took my son to FutureShop yesterday so he could get one computer program. He got the small box in 3 minutes and then stood on line for 25 minutes. People were buying all sorts of big ticket items yesterday. I patiently waited and then we came home to a surprise bar-b-que.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I am very curious. 

Just how does a "surprise" taste when barbequed?

Is it anything like hamburger?

Cheers


----------



## darntootin'

Sync...



> MaxPower, now that I have this week's column "in the can", I will attempt to browse my old cook books today to see what I might find for you.


Do you write a regular column for a newspaper? I'm truly interested.


----------



## SINC

Yes darntootin', I write every single Friday in the Saint City News here in St. Albert. It is called: "The Things I See And Hear and Think." I also compile a second column called Reader Response, which is reaction to my column and comments by me on that reaction. SCN are currently redoing their web site and I assume it will be available there in the future at www.saintcitynews.com.

Cheers


----------



## minnes

Good evening everyone!
I just chomped halfway through a box chocolates.
What do you do with all the ones you don't like?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning all, especially Minnes and lotus. Without you two, and Peter S., the Club House does not seem as lively as it once was in days past. Still, you are here now. So, how has Life been treating you both???


----------



## SINC

Good Morning Everyone!

This morning I am off to the GM dealership to see if they will install new boots on my old Buick.

At 1:00 p.m. today, I meet three former co-workers from many years ago at the Sherlock Holmes Pub in West Edmonton Mall for lunch.

It is the ONE time per year that I enter WEM. We meet there because of the ease of using public transportation to arrive and more importantly to depart.

You see this is a now 14 year tradition that we have affectionately dubbed "Silly Bugger Day".

That is to say we gather to reflect on the fun we had this past year, laugh a lot, drink too much and generally behave like silly buggers. Thus the need for the public transportation!

Dr. G., I am still eagerly awaiting the answer to the question I posed to you near the bottom of page 153 of this thread. The suspense is killing me.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I like boiled "surprise", but my wife, being from Alberta, bar-b-ques most everything in her homemade sauce. BBQ surprise is a combination of various things, and has a unique taste. It seems to be a combination of Greek and Irish cooking. Sorry, that is the best way to describe "surprise".


----------



## lotus

Send them to me!

Minnes, glad to see you back at the clubhouse, have a happy new year.


----------



## minnes

Hi lotus
I hope you and everyone else here had a good Christmas.
I just put away the chocolates and will look again tomorrow and decide if I can take any more.
I just gave away another box that my family gave me, I'm kind of picky about what i like, so I regift the unopened candy to my friends.
Oh, I'm soo bad.


----------



## SINC

Dartootin' and others who have asked, I have posted pictures of my 1980 Buick here 
Please use the "slide show" button to view. If you look closely, you can see the mileage. The old style digital clock even works.
Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Wow sinc, that's a beauty. My father-in-law had an '87 and the ride was smooth as was the shifting. With so low miles on it, you will have many years use with it.


----------



## darntootin'

Heeyyy Sync...  

She's a beaut'... a real keeper!

BTW... did you find a boot?


----------



## SINC

Darntootin', yes I did find the boot. No problem really.

Not half as much problem as you seem to have with my name. It really is "Sinc", short for my real name of "Sinclair", but NOT "Sync" as you continue to use it. I feel like I am outta 'sync" when you call me that, if you know what I mean *Tarndootin"*


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, someday over a brew or two in the Pub you suggested in PEI, I shall tell you of the tale of when I was first coming in to Canada, and was nearly prevented from entering (back in July of 1977) because someone in the Canadian Consulate in Atlanta spelled my first name "Mark" on the Landed Immigrant papers, but my US passport had the correct spelling of "Marc".


----------



## SINC

A bright and sunny day and I am off the the GM dealer to pick up my car this afternoon. They found the parts no problem and I had them give it a tune-up too. It still had the knock out plugs in the carb that were installed in the factory. On the first tune-up in those days, they knocked out the plugs to adjust the idle screws, so the car has never even had a tune up since it left the factory. Amazing.

What is everyone doing for New Years Eve?

We are homebodies and usually settle in to watch a good movie complete with popcorn and make sure it is over by midnight. Then we crack a bottle of bubbly and toast the New Year. My wife is working so she won't get home until about 11:45 p.m., just in time for the bubbly!

Cheers


----------



## darntootin'

SINC....

Gorsh... gorsh
















Glad you found a boot.

Now for the fun driving part??  

By the way... what's that white stuff around the car?


----------



## SINC

Darntootin'

Um, er, white stuff?

What white stuff?

I didn't see any white stuff.

We never get any of that stuff in northern Alberta.

Do we?

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I just chomped halfway through a box chocolates.
> What do you do with all the ones you don't like?
> *


In your best Homer Simpson voice, say..."MMMMMM,....chocolates". Then....eat them!!
I have a natural defense mechanism to prevent me from eating too many sweets. It's called a "milk allergy", so dark chocolate and non-dairy sweets are all I can eat. (In my best Homer voice, "MMMMM,...licorice")
Good morning Dr G, Lotus, Minnes, Sinc and all the newer members to the Clubhouse. I guess it's as good a time as any to wish you all a Happy New Year!! I have a shot of last year's party at Dr Gs. The doxies were the life of the party!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I recall that party. Yes, the doxies were quite the hit. When you throw a party in your mansion, you know how to PARTY. I thought that Dolly Parton was going to smother Rootie, and Daisy still goes nuts whenever she sees Al Pacino on TV. Al Pacino's son, Cap, actually wants one of Daisy's pups when and if she has a litter.


----------



## (( p g ))

Season's greetings to all of you in the clubhouse!


----------



## Dr.G.

And to you, PGant, the Club House "wild one" (aka Captain America).


----------



## jeac5

Hey everybody! I have had and will have really sporadic and brief Internet access until I get back to Virginia, so I will just say Happy New Year!!! to all and I hope to drop in for a longer visit soon in the new year. Sounds as if everyone in the Clubhouse had a pretty good Christmas. Is there a big party in the Clubhouse tomorrow night? I would love to pop in for a visit and perhaps a festive drink (or two).









Anyway, take care all. See you tomorrow?

minnes, go easy on those chocolates. I think maybe they put the orange and strawberry creams in the box so you can leave them and feel as if you actually exercised some restraint. What do you think?


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5, so good of you to drop in to the Club House. Actually, the party is going to be at Peter's mansion. He is celebrating his first billion and we are ALL invited. However, we have to dress up like our favorite literary character. I shall go as Tom Joad from Steinbeck's "The Grapes of Wrath".


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies are insistant on coming as the Four Horseman of the Apocalypse


----------



## LGBaker

Re: picture in previous post.

Aaaawwwwhhhh....

Hit me in a soft spot.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, don't be fooled by their cuteness. These dogs were bred originally to hunt for badgers and wolverines. They are fearless......trained killers........unafraid of anything.......very territorial..........and very loveable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc,yes, that was a doxie. It fits the expression about doxies that they are "courageous to the point of being rash". Of course, our doxies would never do anything so dumb...........RIGHT!!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G.,
i seem to recall seeing that pic before, but with a different caption, circa Oct. 31?


----------



## (( p g ))

...yeah those doxies certainly look fearsome, Dr. G!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, yes, those are the four Halloweinies.

PGant, put one of them with you on your Harley and watch the Hells Angels step aside when you pull in to a gas station or bar.

Macnutt, they are, left to right, Daisy, Abby, Rootie and Jack.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., for once I was right in my assumptions that the video was in fact a Doxie. I got quite a laugh our of it. Too bad we can't post videos so the rest of the clubhouse could see it too.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I read that the Germans in WWI wanted to strap explosives to doxies and have them dig underground to the Allied trenches. It never worked, luckily for the Allied troops and the doxies.


----------



## darntootin'

Hey Dr. G...



> LGB, don't be fooled by their cuteness. These dogs were bred originally to hunt for badgers and wolverines. They are fearless......trained killers........unafraid of anything.......very territorial..........and very love


Betcha thar ain't no wolvereenie critters 'round your spread, eh!

A pack o' them mean lookin' cuties is enough to...

..uh.. enough to...

...well... enough to want one 'round ma own spread to chase away them thar wolvereenie and badgereen things.

Ain't seen none wanderin' 'round ma place lately... but ya never know... eh!


----------



## MacNutt

Cute little devils! You must have your hands full as pack leader, eh? 









BTW...just a guess here....but is that Rootie on the far right?


----------



## Dr.G.

Darntootin', Rootie actually won his Canadian Championship points at a dog show in Dartmouth, NS. We were staying at a house in Port Joli and my wife registered him in the Dartmouth show and he won best of breed, best of group (Hounds) and sadly, did not win Best of Show.


----------



## darntootin'

Dr. G...

Congrats to Rootie. I'm sure he won Best of Home!









Also of importance, is the relationship between your family and your 'doxies'.

I've had dogs in the past, and enjoyed each and every one of them. (Cats too  )


----------



## Dr.G.

Each of the four doxies, and our eldest dog, Max (a terrier-poodle cross), is loved differently, in that they each have their own personality.


----------



## darntootin'

Dr. G....

I'm not allowed to have pets in my apartment, but as soon as I am able to move back to my old stompin' grounds, around Yarmouth, NS, I want at least a cat and a dog.

They sure do become part of your life, don't they.


----------



## darntootin'

Dr. G....

I'm not allowed to have pets in my apartment, but as soon as I am able to move back to my old stompin' grounds, around Yarmouth, NS, I want at least a cat and a dog.

They sure do become part of your life, don't they.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have owned 11 dogs in my life. We have five now which throws off the average. Still, they are part of the family -- the long short dog part of the family. A long short dog is a "doxiemoron".


----------



## SINC

The wife and I had two Lhasa Apsos from 1978 through 1997 when they had to be put down about 12 months apart.

Our daughter wanted another Lhasa that would be her dog and she and the dog live with us to this day. Our original two never harmed a fly, but one did make strange with certain people.

The current version is nothing short of vicious with some visitors to the house. He is a 3 year old male and is extremely protective of his owner (the daughter) to the point he will bite her brothers, or the wife or I on occasion.

Nothing short of locking him up, or a muzzle is required to stop him when he acts this way.

We also have two cats that belong to our younger son. They are half brother and sister as in common father and were raised together. The male is a chocolate point Siamese/Tabby cross and is the friendliest cat you ever saw. He inherited all the classic Tabby traits. His sister, grey with white socks is very vocal and won't allow you to pick her up, and growls loudly if you try. It is almost like she inherited the Siamese traits, but her mother was not Siamese like her half brother.

But anyway you cut it, they become part of the family. when the dog and I are home alone, which is often, he is my best buddy and sleeps at my feet. Soon as our daughter arrives, he is gone and sticks to her like glue.

The male cat has taken a liking to sleeping on top of my tummy when I snooze on the couch, and I somehow find that OK.

Cheers


----------



## minnes

hi Sinc
My friend had a cat that like to sleep on his shoulders while he worked in his home office

and now I want to wish evryone a Happy New Year!

May 2004 exceed your fondest wishes!


----------



## SINC

Thanks minnes. And all the best to you and yours in 2004!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> The male cat has taken a liking to sleeping on top of my tummy when I snooze on the couch, and I somehow find that OK.


Happiness is a sleeping cat.
I have read scientific evidence that direct contact with a purring/sleeping cat can lower blood pressure, as heart rates and breathing patterns of each "animal" tend to merge

having been a cat owner in the past, I also have anecdotal evidence


----------



## MacNutt

I have a number of critters here at the farm. All are pets. We don't kill anything around here that is not trying to kill us. It's a personal rule of mine.  

The only thing we slaughter around here is a few tomatoes. And some broccoli.  

In my lifetime, I have had the very good fortune to be a caretaker for (and a good buddy to) several dogs and a whole bunch of cats. Plus some wild turkeys and a potbellied pig.

I know better than to say that I was the "owner" of these fourlegged friends. They adopted ME....I had no say in the situation, at all!








 

My current two best friends are a couple of cats that I liberated from the local SPCA shelter. Moon is an all black (and very fluffy) cat ,with white whiskers, who is draped across the back of my chair as I write this. Her head is on my right shoulder and her fluffy tail is trailing down my left shoulder. She is purring happily and drooling. With her very pink tongue protruding from her shut mouth, by the way. She's my best buddy.  

The gray cat is named Fendi and she is at my feet. In fact, her head is resting comfortably on my right foot as I write this. She is also purring happily and drooling...with her tongue protruding from her closed mouth.

Both are coming down from a serious Tuna high. I treated them to their very favorite food, since it was New Years.

They follow me everywhere on the property. If I am up the mountain...one or both will be there. If I am chopping wood, or tending the farm, they will be close behind. When I go into another room...they are right there with me.

I love them beyond words.  

Critters are the very best friends you can ever have. They love you and depend on you for everything. You can see it in their eyes.

Which is why this particular farm has no livestock that is killed for meat.

I would rather eat a mouldy old boot than kill one of my buddies for food.

Not EVER going to happen around here. Never!

Guess I'm not much of a farmer.


----------



## MacNutt

I have a number of critters here at the farm. All are pets. We don't kill anything around here that is not trying to kill us. It's a personal rule of mine.  

The only thing we slaughter around here is a few tomatoes. And some broccoli.  

In my lifetime, I have had the very good fortune to be a caretaker for (and a good buddy to) several dogs and a whole bunch of cats. Plus some wild turkeys and a potbellied pig.

I know better than to say that I was the "owner" of these fourlegged friends. They adopted ME....I had no say in the situation, at all!







 

My current two best friends are a couple of cats that I liberated from the local SPCA shelter. Moon is an all black (and very fluffy) cat ,with white whiskers, who is draped across the back of my chair as I write this. Her head is on my right shoulder and her fluffy tail is trailing down my left shoulder. She is purring happily and drooling. With her very pink tongue protruding from her shut mouth, by the way. She's my best buddy.  

The gray cat is named Fendi and she is at my feet. In fact, her head is resting comfortably on my right foot as I write this. She is also purring happily and drooling...with her tongue protruding from her closed mouth.

Both are coming down from a serious Tuna high. I treated them to their very favorite food, since it was New Years.

They follow me everywhere on the property. If I am up the mountain...one or both will be there. If I am chopping wood, or tending the farm, they will be close behind. When I go into another room...they are right there with me.

I love them beyond words.  

Critters are the very best friends you can ever have. They love you and depend on you for everything. You can see it in their eyes.

Which is why this particular farm has no livestock that is killed for meat.

I would rather eat a mouldy old boot than kill one of my buddies for food.

Not EVER going to happen around here. Never!

Guess I'm not much of a farmer.


----------



## darntootin'

Macnutt...

Yer jes' 'n 'ol pussycat yerself.. ain'tcha!

So am I.

I'm doing the last edit on my historical/fiction story about Acadians that were not expelled during the 'Expulsion of the Acadians, circa 1755-1763". One of the main characters is just like us.

In this scene he has been injured in a battle and lies in a coma as his mother reflects on the possibility of losing her oldest child, now 18:

"He's been a tireless worker since childhood, but when it comes to killing farm animals, it still requires a great deal of coaxing to get him to chop off the head of a chicken. He only helped kill one of our pigs in his whole life, and was sad for many days after. He accepts the teasing from his family and manages to find some other chore when it's time to slaughter farm animals. He leaves that to other members of the family. Even his sisters!"

What we write often reveals much about ourselves, eh?

Happy New year to all.


----------



## MacNutt

Darntootin....

A "Pussycat"?

I am quite capable of killing anything that is trying to kill me. On four legs or two. I won't miss a single moment's sleep about it, either. I'll cut their throat and hang them up to bleed out. Or shoot them in the head. At close range. Or beat them to death with any large heavy object at hand. 

Without a second thought.

Then I'll butcher them, and eat their carcass with some turnips, and a nice Chianti. And I will enjoy the happy sleep of the truly righteous afterward. With a big smile on my untroubled face. 

Trust me on this.

But I would never, ever, do this to a buddy who depended on me for food and shelter. Four legged or two.

Especially if they had never threatened me or mine. Or had managed to convince me that they were my long-term friend. (And I'm not easily convinced. It takes some doing, believe me)

Yeah...I am a "softie". I love animals...and I truly abhor killing anything bigger than a bug. A very small bug (I usually even let those go, outside the house).

But, like most Highland Scots, if I am pushed beyond a certain point...then watch out.

Unleash the celtic demon within me...and I will turn into everyone's worst nightmare.

The "softie" will dissappear. In an instant. Then something truly evil will take his place. And wreak unbelievable havoc on anything in the area. And not lose a moment's sleep about it, afterward.

Promise.

[ January 01, 2004, 07:39 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## darntootin'

Shucks...
















Ain't you cute!


----------



## MacNutt

"Cute"? 









Several women have used that quaint term to descibe me, at certain times in my life. 









Me old mum actually says that sometimes, when I'm dealing with the critters here on the farm.  

I am not displeased by this. Not at all.


----------



## darntootin'

macnutt...

You're no different than anyone else on the planet.

That includes me... except I AM cute!


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year to one and all!!!

That was quite the party we had a Peter's mansion. I won't go into detail, since the party is still going on and will likely continue until the weekend.

Still, let us work towards a more peaceful and healthy 2004.


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC

Dr. G., 








I know you insist it happens there before here, but the best to you and yours anyway!

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I am quite capable of killing anything that is trying to kill me. On four legs or two. I won't miss a single moment's sleep about it, either. I'll cut their throat and hang them up to bleed out. Or shoot them in the head. At close range. Or beat them to death with any large heavy object at hand.
> *


And that's when he's in a GOOD mood!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year Peter. How is the gala party going???


----------



## Bolor

> and a nice Chianti]
> I didn't know there was such a thing


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, still "kvetching" I see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## (( p g ))

New Year's greetings to you, Dr.G, and all guests at the 'Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

PG, you are a lingusit at heart with your creation of a new term for our dictionary. "Shang" has been added with the following definition -- "Shang: A place of peace and comfort; an area for reflection and meditation; an oasis from the cares and concerns of the day."


----------



## SINC

An appropriate definition to be sure Dr. G.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Just dropped in for my hot chocolat as offered by Dr.G ... or maybe later a glass of that "nice Chianti" to warm the cockles of my heart?








macnutt were you hit with that same storm that Vancouver got? If so, condolences. It will probably melt off in a day or so anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, glad you liked our hot chocolate. It comes from an old German recipe, handed down from the early German Dachshund breeders.........or the Druids, I always forget.

Sinc, I am still amazed at the longevity of this thread.


----------



## (( p g ))

> ...a new term for our dictionary. "Shang" has been added


Just make sure the include the ever-important definite article in front: *the* 'Shang sounds so much more proper!


----------



## Dr.G.

PG, yes, it does sound a bit like "schlong", which is Yiddish for "the male reproductive organ".


----------



## minnes

The Shang it is.

and what a snazzy avatar you have PGant !

Dr G, you contimue to educate and enlighten the massively unwashed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, we are all equals here in the Shangri-la Club House.

How is Life treating you these days???


----------



## MaxPower

> we are all equals here in the Shangri-la Club House.


You're not referring to the "schlong" thing are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, MaxPower, I was making the comment in reference to the statement made by Minnes ("Dr G, you contimue to educate and enlighten the massively unwashed.") I don't tend to make crude or sexist jokes here in this forum, or in real life. Still, I see your point.  

When do you become a father????


----------



## (( p g ))

I hadn't thought of that Dr. G! :rofl: 
I just thought the *the* sounded better. Perhaps ever better still would be to give it the Brooklyn treatment and call it 'da Shang!!









Anyhow...I'm wildly off topic in a thread devoted to that very thing. How appropriate.









Thanks for the compliment about the avatar...it's #2 on my list of possibilities. More will follow. I'm inviting feedback before I decide once and for all.


----------



## MaxPower

That was my dry humour coming out. I fully knew what you were talking about and I thought your comment fitted in well with the schlong comment.

As far as becoming a Father, my wife's due date is February 3rd. So we are now in the home stretch.

My greatest fears were realized the other weekend when we bought our first package of diapers and a Diaper Genie to prepare for the big day. 

We were fine in our prenatal class watching the labour and delivery videos, it was when they showed us the Basic Baby care that really got to us - and might I add to the rest of the class as well.

I just hope that the little guy doesn't come until the new wing of the hospital is complete. This way we will be in the new labour and delivery wing when he decides to come. It will be comfortable for all who will be involved.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, it is a nervous time when you first hold/change/feed/burp/etc a newborn, and there is no real guide. People who are on child two or three are usually helpful, so take some of their advice with their first (not the second or third, who are treated with less care and concern). Newborns are fragile and tough at the same time.

Re "a Diaper Genie to prepare for the big day", unless this is a new device to change a diaper, GOOD LUCK. I was terrified to change diapers at first, but then became so expert that I could do it in my sleep. Will your son be fed natually or via a bottle? You will find out why if it is natural mother's milk, so I won't spoil the surprise.


----------



## Moscool

Diapers in the first few weeks are *almost* a pleasure. Better get the hang of them before the little darling starts feeding on solids!    

BTW forget those dalek shaped diaper bins that keep everything in the same place for a week... Nothin' like Canadian winter for diapers: keep'em on the outside deck until the garbage truck comes 'round.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Nothin' like Canadian winter for diapers: keep'em on the outside deck until the garbage truck comes 'round.*


Yeah....sure beats putting them in the freezer until garbage day!

[ January 02, 2004, 09:01 PM: Message edited by: Peter Scharman ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, the freezer????


----------



## SINC

Moscool, Peter and Dr. G., we have a very big deep freeze here right now. Y ou could leave them out for about two seconds and get the job done!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it might hit -8C tonight here in St.John's, which would be the coldest day this winter. I still can't imagine what the cold you are describing must feel like for anything more than a few minutes.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., then try to imagine this:

You bundle up, step outside, then take a deep breath.

Then you discover your nostrils have frozen to each other on the inside. You have to open your mouth to breathe again, you say to hell with it and go back inside.

That help?

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *we have a very big deep freeze here right now. Y ou could leave them out for about two seconds and get the job done!
> *


Well, I guess that would leave more room for ice cream in the freezer.







  
Dr G, aren't you supposed to freeze things that you don't want to become smelly??


----------



## MaxPower

I've heard about the first few diaper changes. What do you think freaked out my wife and I from the Basic Baby Care Video???    

Dr. G, with regards to the Breast feeding, yes, we intend to breast feed the little guy. I'm sure along with the breast milk comes some really nasty #2's.

To quote Bill Cosy:

"...and then God put the smell in the poop."


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, the freezer is for food and/or body parts, NOT for body "emissions".

Sinc, my nostrils "froze" when I was standing on the corner of Portage and Main in Winnipeg on New Year's Day back in 1971. I thought I was going to die.  









MaxPower, actually, don't try to cover up the smell of poop. Get used to it soon and it won't become such a chore after a month or so. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## darntootin'

Rub a little of your own behind each ear... everytime you turn your head side to side...

Soon the baby's will be a blessing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Call it "eau de darntootin' ".


----------



## darntootin'

Aww shucks... I don't know what to say...


----------



## Dr.G.

Darntootin', you shall be up there with Chanel and Elizabeth Arden. Of course, your unique "smell" shall be next to the rip-off of Calvin Klein's "Chaps", now call "Chips" for that prarie "cow chip" smell.


----------



## SINC

Peter, that is why I suggested you could leave them "out" for two seconds here. No darn way will they ever see the insides of my freezer!

And yes MaxPower, you do have some surprises coming your way. I had a friend many years ago who had such an aversion to poopy diapers that he used to lay a towel on the bed, get his wife's perfume bottle, douse the towel with the perfume, and then tie it around his face like a mask before changing a diaper.

It was the only way he could get the job done without upchucking on the little one. Crude indeed, but it worked for him!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I beg to differ Dr. G..

They are Buffalo or Bison Chips.

Cows on the other hand drop "patties".

You may be interested to know they actually hold Cow Patty Bingo out here. The turn a cow loose in a big corral marked off in squares with lime like a baseball field. Each square is numbered and if you hold the ticket matching the number of where the next "patty" is dropped, you are a winner.

Or if you REALLY WANT ONE, you can buy a Cow Patty clock for your kitchen wall. Way cool.

The lengths we westerners won't go to amuse ourselves, eh?

Cheers


----------



## darntootin'

Dr. G...

I even have a name for it... 

Darntootin'-poopin'-infant-solution


----------



## darntootin'

Sinc...

And be damned proud of your bingos!!  

...uuhh whay would I win?


----------



## minnes

I go away for a while and come back to all this crappy chatter .


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, one person's "crap" is another person's fame and fortune. It's all how you look at it... and how it smells.  

Sinc, there are not too many bison roaming around Nova Scotia, so I guess I took the liberty in combining cow and bison droppings. I apologize for any inconvenience this might have caused you.


----------



## Bolor

Gulp ... Gulp ... ahhh... smacking lips from another tasty hot chocolat. Almost choked on the "crappy" repartie (sp?).... not the smell but the humour  
The "eau de darntootin'" cracked me up.
Thanks guys, I needed that


----------



## darntootin'

Bolor...

I'd go into production... but it wouldn't be long before everbody out there figured out the ingredients.


----------



## Bolor

Darntootin' ... that took me a second to catch it ...good one1


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, this is a new "avenue" for this thread. It should prove interesting to see if I receive any nasty emails and personal messages re this topic as I have in the past re doxies. We shall see.

However, be that as it may, darntootin', I have arranged to have some of the finer stores carry our patentened (pending approval from Health Canada) "forumla" of Eau de dartootin'". I trust that a 70/30% split (I shall get the 30% for the idea, with you getting the 70% since you are supplying the s---)?


----------



## darntootin'

Dr. G...

You run a hard bargain... but even though I think it stinks... I'll agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Darntootin', it's a deal then. The Nouveau Poopee and Peepee Fragrance Company has just been encorportated. I trust that you are prepared to "do your thing" (both one and two) for the good of the company, since I just accepted a $3,374,936 Can. order from Holt Renfew. The Bloomindale's, Saks 5th Ave. and Bonwitt Teller deals are still awaiting successful negotiations. Should that go through, we are Atlantic Canada's largest privitely held company. So long as you don't want to be an English Lord, we are set to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Darntootin', just received a fax from our chemists at the NP&P Co. labs deep within Bell Island, NL (in the abandoned coal mines). They have discovered that this "cologne" has cold-fusion properties. This is turning out to be a "REALLY big show" (to paraphrase Ed Sullivan).


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *They have discovered that this "cologne" has cold-fusion properties*


OH, so now we're back to the freezer thing again, eh??








Eau de poopie et de peepee should be a "whiz" seller and a "run" away hit. Maybe you could get Pépé Le Peu as your advertising spokesperson....er....spokeskunk. This stuff could probably take the stripe off his back. A more refined name might be in order, though....maybe *Chanel No.1&2* would be more accepted.


----------



## darntootin'

Dr.G...

The cold-fusion properties must be in the experimental new "Blue-Flame" version.

BTW... got a call from a couple of local politicians asking if our product was easy to spread....


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, your suggestions would make a unique ad campaign. Want the position? With PS&MSG Inc. having been bought out by a consortium made up of Donald Trump and Conrad Black, et al, for $13 billion, we are sort of out of a job when it comes to big business. Granted, you are not an Atlantic Canadian, but we could provide you with a small summer cottage.............like say the province of PEI?????

Darntootin', politicians make enough of that so they should have no need for yours.


----------



## darntootin'

You're right of course Dr.G...

But you know politicians... always checking out the competition.









I only hope they don't raise a big stink!


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe we should send Paul Martin the first bottle of eau de darntootin'???? Just a thought.


----------



## darntootin'

Hmmm...

Think I'll hold my nose on that one!


----------



## (( p g ))

Sniff...sniff...

Smells like tootin' spirit


----------



## Dr.G.

The second bottle goes to Bill Gates, the third to George W. Bush, and then we go into paid production. At $725 and ounce, with a free mini-iPod for the first million buyers, we should do well. I shall donate my 30% to charity.


----------



## darntootin'

Paul Martin will smell it and wonder what the fuss is about...

Bill Gates will try to use it in his SOFTware...

And George Bush will insist he can get a more powerful aroma from his ranch in Crawford... or the White House. He'll be right on both counts... but nobody will buy it!


----------



## (( p g ))

Phew! Too many right-wing ranch types for me!


----------



## (( p g ))

Hey any thoughts on my 2.0 avatar? There's one more I had under consideration, but I dunno...he's kinda dated now:


----------



## Dr.G.

PG, I can't quite make out what your avatar is, but this is due to my poor vision.

Dartootin', re "nobody will buy it", the orders are rolling in as we speak.


----------



## darntootin'

and shaved!


----------



## darntootin'

Dr. G...

I meant nobody would by Bush's sh**


----------



## (( p g ))

> and shaved!


...not to mention toast!


----------



## (( p g ))

Holy smoke I've posted a lot today! 
At this rate, I'l be passing Dr. G's total in about...50 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Darntootin', let us hope that your speculation becomes a reality on Nov.2nd, election day in the US.


----------



## darntootin'

Dr.G...

It's a long time before Nov. 2, and I suspect the man and his administration may self-destruct.

Haven't heard much from Colin Powell... the only near-dove in the group of hawks.


----------



## darntootin'

Hmmm...

Haven't heard from the puppeteer Mr. Cheney either.


----------



## Dr.G.

The election shall be decided on economic issues, with outsourcing being a #1 issue that will help people to vote against Bush. We shall see.


----------



## darntootin'

Dr. G...

You're riight, and on the economic front, I can envision BSE becoming a catalyst for countries who ban beef and cattle products to use the issue as a bargaining chip(s).

Many are in a position they haven't enjoyed since WWII, and may take advantage and push as far as they can.

The achilles heel for Bush probably lies in North Korea and China. Inspectors have been invited to the DPRK to witness their progress in building nuclear weapons... to show the world they DO have WMD's! That's an in-your-face challenge.

It's getting interesting but dangerous. Bush is in for a surprise.

eg: India and Pakistan are not making kissy-kissy... they're joining forces to take on the Bush campaign's efforts to control the middle east. They'll fight each other later. Other countries are also joining forces to stop Bush (Cheney).


----------



## Dr.G.

Darntootin', Bush shall have to rely on the concept of "Fortress America" to play up the fear factor of the American people and to play down the fears of a worsening economic picture. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., you may need to check the roof of the clubhouse for leaks. 

It seems to me to be leaking subject matter of the political persuasion from that Canada - US debate going on elsewhere in Everything Else.

Somehow it does not seem to fit here in the enlightened atmosphere of Shangra-la, or does it?

Just thought I would ask the host to be sure.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Gentlemen

Had a bit of a long night last night as the boys got together and had a Stag for my buddy who is about to be married this month.

Not feeling really up to par this morning - just because of the late night. Maybe a nap later today will be in order.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, MaxPower, I remember it well.

A head that feels like it is stuffed with cotton. 

Senses as dull as a burned out bulb.

A tongue you could file your nails on.

Too many trips to the "throne" room.

Man, oh man have I been there. But not for many, many years.

Back then, on a weekend when I felt that way, I always forced down a cold beer with some tomato or clamato juice. It always made me feel better, even though it tasted like it had gravel in it going down.

You can always look on the bright side though. Those of us who are not hung over are feeling the best we will all day. You on the other hand have something to look forward to. Feeling better!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, Sinc. I guess it's "anything goes" in "the Shang". I have no control over the ebb and flow of the discussion in this thread. I am still amazed that we are meandering along for as long as we have been these past months. Still, this thread must serve some purpose..........other than a intellectually stimulating discussion group on Life/ethics/morality/child-rearing/doxies/politics/etc.


----------



## (( p g ))

The 'Shang and its meanderings had me puzzled at first (back when it was a 25-page thread), but it kinda grew on me. It's become a rather interesting place in which to get to know fellow ehMac-ians, including their sense of humour and wit. 

The 'Shang: as addictive as...as...as pork rinds!


----------



## Dr.G.

PG, this thread has been called many things, as have I for getting it started and posting a few comments in this area, but it has never been compared to "pork rinds". Still, in this "Anything goes" region of ehMacLand, such comparisons are acceptable. I might compare the Shang to a doxie puppy -- loveable, loyal, playful, frisky, quiet (at times), and always "up" for something new.

I can't even remember page 25 anymore.


----------



## (( p g ))

This thread vaguely reminds me of something I read long ago in Philosophy, about how truths are revealed by meandering and wandering rather than through rigid discourse. I'm sure that a 170-page online discussion was never imagined as an example of how this kind of thing could be achived, but at times, the shoe seems to fit rather nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

PG, in philosophical terms, this process of self-discovery through open reflection is a fine process to utilize. One exposes him or herself to feedback all the while trying to present various aspects of our inner selves.

I too NEVER thought that this thread would go this far, but, as I have said time and time again, it must serve some essential role in this community for it to have "lived" this long. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Nothing personal Dr. G.. 

I appreciate that you do not control or curtail content of this thread. That is what I always appreciate about the clubhouse. 

It just struck me that lately it seems to be sounding a lot more like the serious and heated debate on wars and killing and American foreign policy on those other threads.

I have always found peace, thought and humour here. I hope we never lose that type of discussion on this thread. After all, is that not Shangri-la? Just an observation. 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I can't tell you how many emails and personal messages (aka mini-flames) I have received over the Shang. I reply that I am not in control over this thread and if I did not post another comment I felt that it would still go on without me. However, I am glad that more and more people are coming in and out of the thread each week. It is sort of like your favorite pub that has some regulars and others who drop in for a "wee pint or two" and are attracted by the friendly atmosphere.


----------



## SINC

> It is sort of like your favorite pub that has some regulars and others who drop in for a "wee pint or two" and are attracted by the friendly atmosphere.


Exactly my point Dr. G..

I guess all I can do is encourage those who drop by to try and keep a "lighter tone" here and save the heavy artillery for other threads.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I can't see anything very controversial being discussed in this thread. Of course, there was the "Get a Mac, Dr.G., or get OUT!" posts. And who can forget the back and forth arguements over which of my four doxies were cuter. I thought that that was going to cause the total destruction of this thread, but we all survived.


----------



## SINC

And survive we will Dr. G..

There are too many people who enjoy the clubhouse to simply abandon it.

Cheers


----------



## (( p g ))

> It is sort of like your favorite pub that has some regulars


One that serves beer *and* humour.

Mind you, it was funnier when Dr. G--the citizen with the most posts-- didn't have a Mac! 

Pox on your critics, Dr. G, the 'Shang rocks!


----------



## Dr.G.

PG, Sinc, thank you for your words of support. I am not sure if I was funnier when I did not have a Mac, but I know I was not as productive. As well, I can do without the "Get a Mac or get out of ehMac!" type of PMs and emails. Macnutt was getting testy, and I dared him to put it to a vote, but at least he did it openly in front of all and for all to read.

Whatever, that is water under the doxie, and we start a new academic year off with a newly made Keynote presentation by yours truly. Steve Jobs shall give the keynote address at Macworld, but I have used my iBook to make a unique Keynote presentation for my students.


----------



## SINC

> Steve Jobs shall give the keynote address at Macworld, but I have used my iBook to make a unique Keynote presentation for my students.


That statement Dr. G. makes up for every post you ever made on a Dell. Especially in such a short time. Congratulations on mastering the use of your iBook so quickly. That is impressive









Cheers


----------



## minnes

Good evening all
This has been a very busy weekend for the son of monster thread.
Anyway, an update for those who care on my situation.
I did one day of extra work in December in a TV Movie called Celeste in the City, and dont expect to much more til March. In the meantime, I am contiuing to work on my web based database project for the next 2 or three months. I also must take one more course in my Software technology diploma at night school. 
I have copied all my code and data from my work to my home Mac. Now I can show my project to prospective clients. I will likely set up a website to hold all my projects and make them easily accessable.
The new Film and sound studios in Hamilton open soon and the first customer will be Ron Howard with a film shooting in March. I already tried out for this show, which is set in the depreesion era.
So I am very excited about what this year holds for all of us, if all goes well i will start saving for an iBook later in the year.
So that's it for now, I have a bad cold and really feel rotten. I need some of that chicken soup via doxie express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you Sinc and Chealion for the kind words. For the record, I don't "run" this thread. It seems to have a life of it's own and is self sustaining. It would be interesting to know how many people come to read the comments posted in this thread, but choose not to post themselves. I also wonder how anyone (in their right mind) could suddenly come upon this thread NOW and start to read it from the first post. 

Still, that's the beauty of this thread, and of Macs. You are able to start now and feel right at home with an easy and enjoyable experience. I thought that I would have problems with OS X, but so far, everything has been working well on my G4 iBook...............and in this thread. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

> A head that feels like it is stuffed with cotton.
> 
> Senses as dull as a burned out bulb.
> 
> A tongue you could file your nails on.
> 
> Too many trips to the "throne" room.
> 
> Man, oh man have I been there. But not for many, many years.
> 
> Back then, on a weekend when I felt that way, I always forced down a cold beer with some tomato or clamato juice. It always made me feel better, even though it tasted like it had gravel in it going down.
> 
> You can always look on the bright side though. Those of us who are not hung over are feeling the best we will all day. You on the other hand have something to look forward to. Feeling better!


Perhaps I should have clarified myself a bit better. My condition on sunday was not due to excessive alcohol consumption ( I am diabetic, so I choose not to indulge too much) but rather than that of not enough sleep. Although perhaps I should get used to the fact that I will not be getting my required sleep for another 18 or so years.  

But, yes Sinc, I do remember those times as you described. Far too many times.


----------



## SINC

Is it really Monday already?

Drat!

That would mean I have to move my carcass out of my computer room and drag it out in -30 temperatures to get to work by 9:00 a.m. this morning, 12:30 p.m. in Newfoundland.

I might add that this is a big change after relaxing every day since December 24 at noon.

Methinks I will be a busy boy at the office this morning to catch up, so I better get bundled up and get on with my day.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I could send you the play by play commentary of the hockey game, but that would be a bit much. Still, score tied 1-1.


----------



## Chealion

Dr. G - I'll have to echo Sinc's latest sentiments. Nice job!

And a little plug for those who visit here so often, you can always join in for a little real time chat with iChat on the ehMac Chat Room. Remember we'll have live keynote coverage in there too! It'll be like opening presents for Christmas!

ehMac Chat Room Info 

Glad to see you are really enjoying your iBook Dr. G. We were telling you that the entire time you had a Dell, but either way it's been nice to have you part of the community and running the Shangri-La Clubhouse for some good natured and relaxed discussion.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I am glad you didn't bother with the play by play.

It was sad to see our own goal tender inadvertently score on himself, wasn't it?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

I taped the game for my son, while he was at school, and I watched it until the end. Then, he and his friends sat down to watch the tape, unknowing about the sad end.


----------



## SINC

A more relaxing day for me today. Yesterday I had to finish up year end on the Simply Accounting program at the office, but when I wnet to change the date to 2004, it would not allow me to do so.

I called the nice lady who taught me how to use the program and she will come to my rescue Wednesday morning (tomorrow).

Since I can't do any other work today, I guess I will have to go to the office and use the (insert word of choice here) PC to surf ehMac.

cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, relaxation is the "buzz word" here in the Shang this year. Our meditation classes started yesterday, and we have some Tai Chi in the works.

Re "My Dog Can Lick Anyone!", you must obviously have an affectionate dog.


----------



## SINC

The dog actually belongs to my daughter Dr. G., but since she is gone all day long at her teaching job, he spends much of the day with me.

Yes, he is affectionate to those he likes and does lick them. That being said however, he can be mean and vicious with strangers and licks them in quite another manner entirely.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Try coming in to a house full of doxies!?!   Barking, jumping, licking, whining, running around, etc.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., since it wasn't my dog, I have dropped that line and inserted a new, more appropriate, albeit the same themed line for the forum for a few days anyway.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, doxies, the alligators of the canine world, do not bite...........at least ours do not bite.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hi guys!. I happen to have a short QuickTime clip of Dr Gs doxies greeting me at the door last summer while attending the PS&MG annual meeting. (Elvis dropped in, by the way) I swear they were imagining barbeque sauce on my ankles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, now those are four fine looking doxies.









How has Life been treating you these days, my friend? You are a stranger to the Shang these days. Now that PS&MSG Inc. has been bought out by the syndicate of Trump, Gates, Murdoch, Buffett and, so I hear, Queen Liz II herself, we should have more time to work on another comedy act. What sayeth thou to this revival of the old comedy team?????


----------



## SINC

I am off to the office early this morning to meet with my Simply Accounting program teacher to unravel the mysteries of 2004.

I hate learning something that I only have to use once per year. It means I must write it down or I will forget it by this time next year.

Oh well, I will be a smarter PC guy by noon today.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *How has Life been treating you these days, my friend? You are a stranger to the Shang these days.*


Life is OK, but I'm spending less time on the computer these days. I poke my head into ehMac each day, but am not in a chatty mood, so I look around, try to find a home for my excess stuff and go on with my day. Probably a bit of SAD in there.....common problem. 
The Comedy Team revival would be fun, but I don't know if it can be recreated in the same glory that it once had. The mood and circumstance has to be right. But,..."never say never". Have a fine day!


----------



## Bolor

Wh wh where iiiis the hhhhot chchchocolat bbbbar? It's ssso ccccold that I ddddon't know iiif I cccan hhhhold oon ttto thththe ccccup.  
Here is iour forcast for the rest of the week Env Can


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, -44C with the windchill!!!  







 You need more than hot chocolate. I shall send out the doxie emergency crew. Take a hot bath and then quickly get into bed. The doxies will curl up all around you while you are under the warm blankets, and keep your body temps up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, here is a script for your consideration.

PS: Look, you know we have got to drive out to the 'eight-to-the-bar' ranch to see Macnutt. Now, did you borrow Sinc's car?
Dr.G.: Oh yeah, I borrowed it, just like you told me.
PS: Well, that's swell.
Dr.G.: But I had a terrible accident Peter.
PS: What do you mean?
Dr.G.: I upset it. I gotta turn it over right away or Sinc's wife won't like it!
PS: Well, we can do that when we come back from Macnutt's ranch.
Dr.G.: No, I gotta turn the car over right now or Mrs. Sinc is going to be mad.
PS: I'll explain to Mrs. Sinc. Where is she?
Dr.G.: She's under the car! (Audience gasps)
PS: She under the car?? Is she in a coma??
Dr.G.: No, she's wearing her evening gown!
PS: Ohhh! Well then lets get Sinc to help us lift the car!
Dr.G.: OOhh, Macspectrum in a good spot to help us.
PS: Fine! Where is he?
Dr.G.: He's under the car too!
PS: For goodness sakes! How did this accident happen?
Dr.G.: I bumped into another car.







 Peter, boy that driver was mad at me. He said "For 2 cents, I'd punch you in the nose!"
PS: And then what happened?
Dr.G.: He ran up a bill of 8 dollars! (Lots of laughs from the audience!)
PS: You were silly to argue with the driver! Why didn't you call a policeman?
Dr.G.: I didn't have too - I hit one!
PS: You hit a policeman?!?
Dr.G.: I hit a policeman.
PS: You hit a Policeman in uniform?
Lou: No, I hit him while he was stopped at a red light.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, here's another idea.

A man wakes up one morning to find a gorilla on his roof. So he looks in the yellow pages and sure enough, there's an ad for "Gorilla Removers." 

He calls the number, and the gorilla remover says he'll be over in 30 minutes. The gorilla remover arrives and gets out of his van. He's got a ladder, a baseball bat, a shotgun, and a mean old doxie. 

"What are you going to do," the homeowner asks? 

"I'm going to put this ladder up against the roof, then I'm going to go up there and knock the gorilla off the roof with this baseball bat. When the gorilla falls off, the doxie is trained to grab his nose and not let go. The gorilla will then be subdued enough for me to put him in the cage in the back of the van." 

He hands the shotgun to the homeowner. 

"What's the shotgun for?" asks the homeowner. 

"If the gorilla knocks me off the roof, SHOOT THE DOXIE." 


(Naturally, there is no need to shoot any doxies in this skit. Still, the possibility of the man, either you or me, falling off the roof creates comedic tension.)


----------



## SINC

Well the teacher lady is gone and all of the work that had piled up since Jan. 2 is now complete at 11:19 a.m.

Now I am free to browse ehMac.

Please forgive the blurry quality of this post. I did it on a PC!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I hope that you don't mind our including you, your wife and your new classic car in the aforementioned skit I sent to Peter. I assume that with your permission you and your wife will each accept our standard inclusionary fee of $143,864.94 Can. As for your car, we have a "stunt double", made out of papier mache, to use as a "stand-in".


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr. G, that was FUNNY stuff. LOL








By the way, Buick Maché would be an excellent model name


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I am glad you thought it was acceptable for our new routine. If you have heard how much the original cast of the Producers made for 8 shows on Broadway, we should match or beat those numbers (they brought in $1.6 million US for the 8 shows). Still, money means little to me now. It is the laughter that I want to see and hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I know how you are with spending your money on pizza and beer, so I put some of the proceeds from our sale of PS&MSG Inc. into Nortel options for both of us. We exercised the options, buying them at $1 each. Check out what Nortel is today. We each had 372,735,086 1/2 options, so this should help you make it through the winter.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I have always taken a "little fun at my expense" by people who know me as a compliment, both to my good humour and to their good judgment.

And it was funny to boot!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, just think what sorts of vintage cars you shall be able to buy with your $143,864.94 Can.?   :


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I trust that you realize that I meant no harm with the inclusion of you and your wife in the skit.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Sinc, I trust that you realize that I meant no harm with the inclusion of you and your wife in the skit.*


Especially the part where she's pinned under the car!! 







(in an evening gown and with Macspectrum, no less)


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, each person named receives our standard inclusionary fee of $143,864.94 Can. Of course, our fee makes this look rather small.





















I am giving my half to charity, so I am able to sleep at night.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> * I am giving my half to charity, so I am able to sleep at night.
> *


Just like when Cher see herself in a mirror....Cher and Cher alike. (groan!)
Given that we may still be twins separated at birth, we have so much in common. It took me a while to get my cousin, Bill Gates (NOT the fence maker), to see that sharing good fortune is a neccesity for true inner peace. At first he thought that giving away free product was good enough, but finally came around to seeing the light (and the good press).


----------



## Dr.G.

Bill and Belinda, and their children Bob, Betty, Bill Jr. and BoBo the doxie, ARE quite generous (in reality).


----------



## Peter Scharman

> * I am giving my half to charity, so I am able to sleep at night.
> *


Just like when Cher see herself in a mirror....Cher and Cher alike. (groan!)
Given that we may still be twins separated at birth, we have so much in common. It took me a while to get my cousin, Bill Gates (NOT the fence maker), to see that sharing good fortune is a neccesity for true inner peace. At first he thought that giving away free product was good enough, but finally came around to seeing the light (and the good press).


----------



## Dr.G.

Pete....and RePete.  A unique double post.


----------



## SINC

Interesting to note that Pete and RePete are exactly 10 minutes apart.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is what made it unique. It was not a mere double post double entry. Of course, we are not sure which is the real Peter either.


----------



## SINC

I was going to make a funny here about a real Peter Dr. G., but on second thought, I think not.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Interesting to note that Pete and RePete are exactly 10 minutes apart.
> *


You must be using a Chinese calculator...it was actually 11 minutes by my very sharp mental calculation.








As for the duplicate post, I'm not sure how that came to be....spirits??
As for the duplicate post, I'm not sure how that came to be....spirits??
As for the duplicate post, I'm not sure how that came to be....spirits??
Sinc, you may make "Peter" jokes at my expense..it's OK. A friend once told me,"Don't be bitter, Peter; no one likes a bitter Peter"


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, what you feel is the rebirth of the comedy duo of Peter and Dr.G.!!!


----------



## Bolor

DR. G., could you send some of that hot chocolat by air express today? It's too cold for the doxie express. Brrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, it's on it's way. However, my four doxies were born in Chicago, and they are tough dogs. Still, a winter's supply of hot chocolate shall be sent your way each day to keep you warm.


----------



## SINC

Yes, there is something you can feel here in the Shang LGB. On these very cold days, the fun had here is one of the things that keeps some of us going.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, just wait until Peter and I team up once again for our comedy routines at the "What's Up Dachs?" Comedy Club here in the Shang! Then things shall get jumping!!!!!


----------



## LGBaker

Each day that passes is one day closer to spring. I try to keep this in mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, I shall send some hot chocolate out your way as well. This will certainly help to make the time this winter go away quicker.


----------



## LGBaker

Thanks Dr G ! Reserve a season's pass to the Comedy Club for me, too. Off to work....


----------



## Dr.G.

Admission is free, since I hate cover charges, and laughter is the best medicine, thus saving taxes with fewer people needed health care for non-serious illnesses. We do out bit here at the Shang.


----------



## SINC

Aw LGB, there you go spoilin' it all with that four letter word.

Work!

Me too. Later.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Work is the curse of the drinking class.....be it wine,beer,spirits or hot chocolate.


----------



## LGBaker

WOW! Something in the air at da 'Shang this evening.

Can you feel it?


----------



## Moscool

Work is fun

It's about adding to the world's stock of wealth be it knowledge, produce or even hot choc...

Boring work is no fun. But it is not work, it is dread (defined something bad is going to happen and there is nothing you can do about it!)

Needs reframing. Same thing with weekends. Why should we not 'work' during weak-ends? Why should we not have another form of fun during weak-days?

My 2¢


----------



## SINC

Having the type of job where I can read and post on ehMac is fun.

Therefore in my case:

Work = Fun

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, my work (university prof) is enjoyable. It was also nice to be recognized for my efforts by Canada Post in this year's Literacy Educator Awards.


----------



## minnes

Good Day Dr G and of course everyone here at the Shang!
After being sick for several days, I have returned to my job, now Im goofing off posting on ehMac, pretending to be productive.
I have about 2 more months of work in my database project left to finish up. After my Christmas break, itfeels like a real uphill battle to get it together again to figure out where I was when I left and what I need to figure out to finish. This is by far , the mnost feature laiden software, I have ever worked on, not that it means much, coming from me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, drop by the Cafe Chez Marc for some free coffee. Be careful not to step on the doxies, in that they have grown since you last saw them way back when.


----------



## SINC

LGB:


> Each day that passes is one day closer to spring. I try to keep this in mind.


Another thing to keep in mind to help with a positive outlook is the days are getting longer with each one that passes.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you are the wise sage here in the Shang. Have you ever read Hilton's "Lost Horizon"?


----------



## Bolor

It's good to see people that are happy with their lot in life. When work is enjoyed, it is a real pleasure. When it is not enjoyed,









I was interested to see what some of you people do for a living and with rewarding work like professorships and news hounds, it's easy to see why you are happy.

I was retired off a year ago and some of the things that I had hoped would come about didn't. So today, I got myself out (brrrrrr) and found some volunteer work at the local cancer office where hopefully they can use some of my expertise before I lose it









LGB ... My wife and I were through Cranbrook this summer ... the day before the big fire struck. The next day, we had heard that the highway had been closed. I hope you were not one of the evacuees and you fared all right.
We drove around your town a bit before we went on to Fernie to stay the night. That is beautiful country you live in .... God's Country Club!









Your right about "The Shang" having a feel good atmosphere. It's always a pleasure to read DR.G.'s stuff. I imagine he has sore ribs from his wife's elbows
















I didn't know I could write so much that's "The Shang" for ya


----------



## SINC

So bolor, what did you do before you retired that you have expertise you "might" lose? 

By the way, the cancer society is a fine group to voluntter for as there are many who need help. congratulations on that!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, my wife has been dropping hints about having doxie puppies of our own with Daisy, our two year old female. I want to wait for as long as possible before this day comes, for I fear that once we start to raise dogs, there is NO turning back. We shall see.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I fear that once we start to raise dogs, there is NO turning back*


I had that exact same concern when my wife and I started planning a family. There is NO turning back! The reality of this comes when they become teenagers.   Why didn't we "freeze" them at three like we wanted to...they were so cute then. We can only hope that they will be a source of comfort and support when we get older (I mean like really older..not like we are now)


----------



## LGBaker

Bolor - you came through the East Kootenay at just the right time. For the month following your visit, the air was murky - to say the least. Forest fires are scary things; I fought a few in my younger years and do not wish to repeat the experience. I live in an old house (109 years) in the Heritage section of Cranbrook, not far from "downtown" so was not directly threatened by fire. 2 inch chunks of smoldering spruce bark drifted into my yard quite often along with lots of ash. A couple of times I was startled to find perfectly whole, carbonized birch leaves lying on my lawn. Really impressive.

In spite of my periodic complaints about Cranbrook, it is a fine part of the world to inhabit. There isn't a more agreeable climate in which to be a letter carrier. We have this house in the city, a great log home in the mountains far away from anything and a 60 acre parcel in the heart of the Purcell Mountains, on the shore of St. Mary Lake to the west of us. All in all, we find most of our needs are met. I do miss the ocean. though.

We also have a mentally ill son who will never be moved from here. There is danger everywhere else, you know. At least in his view.

Sinc - I count the extra seconds of each succeeding day as we gain on spring. It seems an important thing to do.


----------



## SINC

LGB


> We also have a mentally ill son who will never be moved from here. There is danger everywhere else, you know. At least in his view. Sinc - I count the extra seconds of each succeeding day as we gain on spring. It seems an important thing to do.


Your latest post opened to us a side of your family situation where most would fear to tread.

I both marvel at, and salute your courage in facing a challenge head on, and with finesse.

May the good Lord take a liking to you and EVERY MEMBER of your family!

Love knows no bounds. I am honoured to know a fellow ehMacer who understands and accepts his family so clearly and so dearly.

You make me proud to be a fellow member of the community sir.

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Sinc - we thank you.


----------



## MacNutt

Sinc....

Well said. As always. You express the thoughts that we all have, so very well. With singular eloquence and true feeling.

And I totally agree with you on this.  

LGB...I already had a great deal of respect for you. Your posts have always been of great interest to me...and I had a feeling that you were someone of uncommon virtue.

I have now revised that opinion upward.

I consider it a priviledge to be a part of the same community as yourself.

[ January 09, 2004, 04:39 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, I am able to empathize with your situation, in that I had a profoundly disabled daughter born in 1983. Being a parent of a child with any sort of challenging needs is never easy. You have earned a few "mitzvahs" (Yiddish for "good deeds") in "The Book of Life" for your love and care to your child. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

As Macspectrum nears post #4000, we should all give him four or 4000 of something. I shall send him these four fine specimens. He has requested no gala affair, so I shall abide by his wishes. Take care of the doxies my friend, and good luck.........you shall need it!!!


----------



## Bolor

LGB ... Our thoughts go out to you, your family and your son. I fully concur with the sentiments of Sinc and DR. G. One of the things that living there and your mountain house is that you can marvel at the wonders of nature and beauty and know that there still is a God. I am not a religious person, but sometimes I have to think that there is a greater purpose out there for us all.

Sinc ... I used to work in the engineering department for a very progressive mining company. We have been involved with 3D mine design since 1978. We developed, in house, a computer system that had realtime rotation, pan and zoom by simply turning a knob or pushing a button. My part was from a users perspective, so I was involved with the program development from a users perspective. I developed the specs and requirements for the engineering department. 

As time went on, the computers becam more powerful and could do a lot more work in a lot less time. For example, we would calculate the grades for a mining block of say 100,000 tonnes and that would take approx. 30 hours. when I left, that time was cut to two minutes and accracy improved by 500%.
I liased with the IS people to set up databases and repoting features for the mine in order to streamline and coordinate between the production department and the engineering department. The most fun I had was beta testing and getting our mine design software to meet our specific needs. I also did a lot of project work and had to do a lot of presentations and reporting on that aspect. I was fortunate to have been on the (sometimes) bleeding edge of technology. I was also responsible for keeping the department up to date on technology and choose those technologies that would best suit our business (and save money of course)... I got to see some pretty impressive stuff.

We were the first to do a land profilie survey using GPS. The software to do the calculations was being developed as we were surveying the area. We needed to know how much waste rock we had remaining on surface and the area covered was about 30 square miles. That project ultimately saved us more than $20 million

Whew ... I'm not used to talking so much. I need another shot of hot chocolat


----------



## SINC

Impressive indeed Bolor.

Makes my 40 years of tinkering in the newspaper game seem kind of dull.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

I wouldn't say theat Sinc. Different, yes, but I doubt you would have stuck with it that long if it were dull. And you are still doing it. That speaks volumes.


----------



## SINC

Bolor:


> I wouldn't say that Sinc. Different, yes, but I doubt you would have stuck with it that long if it were dull. And you are still doing it. That speaks volumes.


Shhh, if I am still "doing it" my wife doesn't know about it!

Oh, you mean writing? Yep. Once a week.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Please don't lose your sense of humour. I love it here!


----------



## (( p g ))

Holy smoke...I just had a look at my # of posts...800+!


----------



## Dr.G.

PG, when you reach 1000 posts you get a gala event at the Club House. Just ask Peter or Sinc about their "bash". Macspectrum's event will be tame by comparison, with the presentation of his four new doxies.


----------



## SINC

PG, hic, it WAS fun!








Cheers


----------



## (( p g ))

> PG, when you reach 1000 posts you get a gala event at the Club House. Just ask Peter or Sinc about their "bash". Macspectrum's event will be tame by comparison, with the presentation of his four new doxies.


Thanks Doc! The 'Shang would be a most suitable place for such an event: after all, by the time I reach 1000 I have no doubt that half of my posts will reside in this one monster thread! LOL

No doxies please! Those vicious, bloodthirsty, fearsome creatures might spook one of the three cats that owns me..uh...I mean that I live with.


----------



## (( p g ))

> PG, hic, it WAS fun


LOL!!

Be sure to include a wee nip of single-malt scotch when ordering the bar supplies! Irish Whiskey will serve as a fine substitute, provided that it's Bushmills Black!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

PG, these are rare standard wirehaired dachshunds. The right puppy could be resold and a new G5 PowerMac purchased with the proceeds. Just a thought..........but it is your call. We could always get you a case of beer, or a paid vacation to DoxieLand (which was formerly DollyLand, owned by Dolly Parton).


----------



## (( p g ))

Well my doctor has been telling me that I haven't been getting enough beer in my diet!


----------



## SINC

PG, I got you your very own Doxie:








Cheers


----------



## (( p g ))

That mangy pooch looks like he's been plugged into a high-voltage outlet more than once.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, sorry to say but that is NOT a doxie. Look at the ears, which do not hang down. Thanks for the thought, but when I offer a prize pup it is a prize doxie pup.


----------



## SINC

Well, I did try Dr. G.!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes, you did try and that is what counts. I trust that this is a mouse and NOT another doxie.


----------



## SINC

A mouse?

How did I get a mouse in my Panther eMac?

Let me try again:









Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is always a treat to see what new icon you have found and placed into our thread.


----------



## Student P

Hey um can sumbody tell me what this clubhouse is about?Because i have no clue


----------



## SINC

Woohoo it's Saturday!

Time for me to replenish my supply of home made soups. You see, with my heart smart diet, most prepared soups have too much fat or too much salt, so I have to make my own low fat, low salt versions. I then freeze them in suitable containers and through the week, when I get home for lunch, I can simply heat one up with my sandwich or whatever.

I love to cook and since my wife works five days on, then five days off, I get the opportunity to cook supper for the rest of the family frequently. Today not only will I make soup, but I will also cook a pot roast with veggies for supper this evening.

My Saturday routine will also change today. I normally walk to the local for a pint, but alas the local is closed today. They are hosting a small, but late company Christmas party beginning at 5:00 p.m., so they have decided to close to the public all day.

So I guess it is "around the block" for me today, and a Guiness or McEwans from my bar fridge.

Got to run and sharpen my knives . . .








Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

StudentP, go back to page one of this thread and I describe what my intentions were in starting this thread. The "Monster Thread" was long before your time, and I don't know if it is still even on the ehMacLand server.

Still, one and all, regardless of political beliefs, religions, nationalities, age or social views, are welcome here.


----------



## minnes

Sinc - Could you send some of that soup my way? Im freezing, I havent been warm in days, and Im still not quite recovered from my cold.

Student - p This thread is whatever we make of it- and we choose a informal atmosphere of friendly banter.
Good morning to you DR G and Hello to Peter S, I havent seen any of the other old timers here lately

[ January 10, 2004, 01:57 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, I shall send the Dynamic Doxie Duo X 2 out your way with a special delivery of homemade soup. It will get there sooner than if Sinc sends you some, since, sadly  he has no doxie of his own.    

How has Life been treating you these days???


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to Macspectrum on #4000. The doxies are on their way. Give them a good home. I shall miss them.


----------



## SINC

On December 12 on page 46 of this thread, during the celebration of my 1,000th post, I wrote the following:

"Dr. G., do you suppose we could invite my mentor Doug Creighton who founded the Sun newspaper group? He loves a party and ALWAYS picks up the tab, which as I am sure you know, will be high given the amount of pints that I myself might consume."

Doug died this week and was buried this morning in Toronto. I shall miss him dearly and while I could not attend the services personally, I heard every word.

I should imagine that by now, he has taken the reins from St. Peter and is in complete control of the heavenly newsroom. It would be his way.

Rest In Peace, Big Red.


----------



## darntootin'

sinc...

I met Doug Creighton several times in the early 1970's, as he spoke to the Don Mills Jacees at our dinner meetings.

He had taken special interest in our organization, as we were printing a little newspaper called the Colonial Advocate. It was, of course, modeled after the original from the 1800's.

I was proud to be the editor.

I also could not attend his funeral, but my respect for the man has never diminished.


----------



## darntootin'

Sinc...

Forgot to mention...

Mr. Creighton printed the front page of our tiny newspaper on the front page of his big newspaper, THE TORONTO SUN!

I was so proud... I couldn't get rid of my grin for a week!


----------



## SINC

Yes, darntootin', that would be Doug's style.

A big man with a big heart, and probably proud as punch of you guys and your little paper.

He was one of a kind for sure, and the man could party like now other I have ever known.

His lunches at Winston's are the stuff of legend. The last time I was there, he insisted I sit right beside him. He always said that way he could blame me for ordering more fine port than we should have had at lunch. And he did.

I just pulled out the copy of his book "Sunburned" which he wrote in 1993 and gave to me. It is autographed on the inside cover with these words:

To Don, 

Many thanks. I remember - and will never forget your co-operation. 

Doug

Cheers


----------



## SINC

You have to see it to believe it. RAIN on the 10th day of January. Freezing rain. 

Anyone want to enlighten me how it can come down as the wet stuff when the temperature in MINUS 6?

What a whacko winter this is turning out to be.

It hasn't done this in ages. Or is that eons? Or maybe the stone age?


----------



## darntootin'

I think I can explain the rain in January...

A pair-a-doxies who are levitating just above your house... should be finished relieving themselves soon.

When the headwind subsides, they'll continue on to Salt Spring Island to do the same to Macnutt.  

...or it's a gaggle of Chinook clouds that strayed from the main group... you know... just a little ahead of their time...


----------



## Dr.G.

The Lord said, "Thou shalt not blame the doxies, for they are blessed amongst mankind."

Dachshund Creation

On the first day, God created the dachshund and He saw that he was good. 

On the second day, God created man, and well, God was not impressed.

On the third day, God and the dachshund met to decide what to do with the man and they determined he should be the dachshunds servant. 

On the fourth day, God and the dachshund trained the man to get food, get water and to make a fuss over the dachshund.

On the fifth day, the dachshund said to God, "Hey, Big Guy, this is kind of fun to be waited on foot and foot, but what's next? " So God created woman. That same day, God and the dachshund began the woman's training.

She was trained to tell the man exactly when to get water and when exactly to get food so that God and the dachshund would not have to be bothered.

On the sixth day, the woman found some apples and told the man to take them to the dachshund. The dachshund, on seeing the apples said, "Hey! Those are God's apples off His tree, we are not supposed to eat them!"

The man said, "OK, I will eat them myself!" And he did and shared them with the woman. Well, God got pretty ticked and He threw the man and woman out of the area. And God was left alone with the dachshund. 

On the seventh day, God thought about taking a rest, but the dachshund was hungry and thirsty and God had to get up early to take care of the dachshund because the man and the woman were gone.

Once God got used to getting up really early to tend to dachshunds needs, things settled into a sort of routine. God would get up, dig the dachshund out of its warm burrow in the clouds and take the dachshund to an area to take care of business. This is where hail comes from.

Later, God would find the dachshund food and feed it from His own hand and give the dachshund over to the angels with which to play. The dachshund would race back and forth over the clouds with the angels in tow, racing here and there and tearing up the sky. This is where tornadoes come from (from dachshunds running back and forth over the tops of the clouds).

In the evening, after the dachshund was really tired after playing with the angels, God would take it back into His bed, burrowed in the clouds. But the dachshund always wanted a night light on. This is where sunsets come from (the dachshund night light).

And God has been looking after little dachshunds ever since.


----------



## darntootin'

Dr. G...

I figured my little cloudburst would bring a little tail (or tongue) wagging from the k-9 gallery...

But the downpour of doxie dogma was a surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why are dachshunds so hard to housebreak?
Because their brains are so far away from their rear ends. 
Doxies often have no idea what their rear ends are doing.

Why do dachshunds have such a loud bark? Because the only thing bigger than a doxie's heart are its lungs. 


Upon entering a little country store, a stranger noticed a sign on the door that read "DANGER! BEWARE OF DOXIE!" Inside he noticed a harmless old Dachshund asleep on the floor besides the cash register. 

He asked the store manager, "Is that the Doxie folks are supposed to beware of?" "Yep, that's him," the manager replied. The stranger couldn't help but be amused. 

"That certainly doesn't look like a dangerous Doxie to me," he said. "Why in the world would you post that sign?" 

"Because," the manager replied, "before I posted that sign, people kept tripping over him."


----------



## lotus

Dr.G you are truly a pearl of doxie wisdom. Long live the Dean of Doxie Land.


----------



## (( p g ))

Sinc: you should have a look at Christy Blatchford's column in Saturday's Globe. She too recalls Doug Creighton fondly, but took time out in her piece to give a poke in the eye to Doug's former friends who sold him out and ousted him from the paper. Damn shame what happened to him, but what a life lived, indeed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie Wisdom 101

Assignment #1 Comment upon any one of the following statements in a well written essay, with documented and cited theoretical rationales underlying your comments, in no less that 13,836 words.

a) Argos, the faithful dog of the Greek hero, Odysseus, waited nearly 20 years for his master's return from Troy.

b)"We can judge the heart of a man by his treatment of animals." Kant

c) "How many legs does a dog have if you call the tail a leg? Four. Calling the tail a leg doesn't make it a leg." Lincoln

d) "A dog's best friend is his illiteracy." Ogden Nash

e) "The dog is a gentleman. I hope to go to his heaven, not man's." Mark Twain

f) "A dog wags its tail with its heart." Martin Buxbaum


----------



## Max

I too read Blatchford's article in today's _Globe._ An impassioned memorial and heartfelt testimonial to Creighton's much-loved character. Good on her for taking a moment to dis some of the folks who later turned on Creighton near the end of his life.

I've read a few memorial columns on the subject of the Sun's famous founder, and it struck me how many journos have recently acknowledged a debt of gratitude to the man' he was well and truly loved. I hated the Sun and only read it to be up on the the machinations of the local right-wing poobahs - George Jonas, Babs Amiel and Lubor J. Zink come to mind - but I can also see that Creighton's little paper that grew fostered an environment where certain journos could really flourish. No wonder he was so beloved. He sounds like he was a great guy. I admit to a begrudging admiration for Christie B - she's one tough writer with a solid B.S. detector - and to see her go soft and mushy over Doug C. gives me was, well, an honourable thing to witness.


----------



## SINC

(( p g a n t )) thank you for the heads up on the Blatchford column. I enjoyed reading it.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

lotus, so nice to see you back in The Shang. How was your Christmas and New Years?

I don't have a lotus, but will a rose or two do?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I sincerely agree with your comments about lotus. She adds that "special grace" to our entire community, and we are all richer for her presence. Paix.


----------



## lotus

Sinc, you certainly know the way to my heart! I have always thought more than one (or two) roses detracted from the exquisite beauty of a single perfect rose. Thank you.

The Shang is probably not the place for this question, but I would appreciate your opinion on Bush's new proposal on illegal immigrants. I can't decide if it is more of a plus for big business or the illegal immigrant. Either way it is definitely a political move dreamed up by Carl R.

Having just received my Canadian Citizenship, I believe his proposal cheapens the whole concept of legal immigration.


----------



## darntootin'

Lotus...

Great idea for a new post!

Go for it!


----------



## SINC

Yes lotus, start a new post and we shall all have our say.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

> Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.


Especially looking through a glass bottom tankard


----------



## SINC

Bolor, I thought it odd that there was no comment from the peanut gallary on the gem I had there yesterday.

For the record it was:

Circumvent  - the opening in the front of a pair of boxer shorts.

he he he


----------



## Peter Scharman

Sinc, that was a gem...a bit racy, but clever. Dr G is blushing!

My house was broken in yesterday evening and the intruder was tracked and caught. I went down to the police station today and asked to talk to the suspect. "You'll have your chance in court", I was told by the desk sergeant. "No, you don't understand", I said. "I need to know how he got in without waking my wife. I've been trying it for over twenty years and I've never been able to figure out how."

(Trial script for the Comedy Dou routine repertoire...for Dr G's consideration.)


----------



## (( p g ))

LOL!!
I just read that aloud to my wife. I feel your pain PS, I really do!


----------



## SINC

Very good Peter!










Cheers


----------



## (( p g ))

I'm really surprised (and pleased) to see how infectious it has become to refer to this place as the 'Shang. 

A good evening to you all...late here and time for this fella to hit the hay.


----------



## minnes

Thanks for the guffaw, Peter !


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, it takes a great deal to get me to blush. As well, I don't think that I am the only male in this forum who is circumcised, in that it is a common practice in hospitals with non-Jewish male babies.

As for your "joke", you had me going for a moment, which is the mark of a great joke. Let's use it in our routine.


----------



## SINC

Me too, Dr. G..

And me too, Dr. G..

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, "Me too" to what specifically? Being in our routine or being circumcised???


----------



## (( p g ))

Uhh...too much information guys. 


(backs away slowly).


----------



## SINC

Both Dr. G., that is why I typed it twice.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, are you sure you are not from New York City? As in "New York, NY....so nice they named it twice".


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished watching Rick Mercer's "Monday Report" on CBC. At the end of the show, he was showing off their website...........on a PowerBook. Good going, Rick.


----------



## SINC

What an odd coincidence Dr. G., my daughter just asked me not five minutes ago if I had watched his new show. She said it was very good, so I guess I wlll have to pay more attention to the program, but not tonight.

I have just finished a marathon meeting with a city councillor regarding my last column. Some of them appear to have very thin skins.

I will now sit here in my easy chair with my wireless keyboard and mouse and try to rebut the accusations I listened to this afternoon, not an easy task to be sure.

Never the less, I shall do just that!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Dr. G. at 5555 posts. That will only happen once  

Sinc You know that all polititians, especially municipal ones, are legends in their own minds. They feel that they can do no wrong ... WRONG! Judging by the writing skills that you display here in ehMacland, you should have no problem putting them in their collective places


----------



## SINC

Ahhhh, I feel better already.

I may have a first in terms of my column for this week. I actually got a city alderman to admit that photo radar is a cash cow.

Nothing startling to people whose pocket's it has picked, but a major revelation from an elected official.

I just love it when that happens.

Be still my beating heart!


----------



## Moscool

Good morning Dr G.

I was checking the early pages of the Club House, and it seems to me that to create that peaceful harbour one needs appropriate music...

Here is one for evening meditation/relaxation: 

Caverna Magica 

For those with a bit more energy (you know, in the morning, when you clean up after a good party):

Mezzanine de l'Alcazar 

Finally, for a boost of retro-energy, you could do worse than CHAMP! Problem: I can't find it on any Amazon site. It's part of a compilation CD called Funkalicious and I don't even have an artist name... Massive beat, loud Hammond organ. Never fails to put a smile on my face


----------



## SINC

Minnes, when I owned the newspaper, we had a full web site. I guess the new owners did not like it so they took it down and are in the process of rebuilding it. 

The message on the side used to say "Under Construction", then in late December they had some info with, "coming in the new year", which it still reads. 

They have not said if they will carry my column yet, but I can't imagine they would not, given the following it has.

The site is located at: http://www.saintcitynews.com

Maybe some day soon it will be available. As for others here who have read it from time to time, they did so when they requested I send them an email of a column or two to read.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Give 'em Hell, Sinc. Remember, "the pen is mightier than the sword." "J'accuse!" "Death before dishonor."


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I shall let you lead the Relaxation and Meditation group that meets each morning after the Tai Chi group leaves. Our leader left after she had a moment's rest with the doxies. When a hound sleeps, they really sleep!


----------



## MacNutt

Go GET em Sinc!  

I've read your stuff. It is outstanding. You could make them all look like buffoons with half your brain tied behind your back.

Thay haven't got a chance!    

Trust me on this.

[ January 13, 2004, 01:59 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## minnes

Sinc
Where can we read your writing? any links?


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

"Penis Mightier" haha... Sorry, Long work day with Little to do, must reply to Doc G Post!


----------



## darntootin'

Sinc...

I would like to read some of your columns... especially the one that irred a councillor.. and your rebuttal.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> specially the one that irred a councillor


*to "irr" is human. to forgive divine *  

mid winter getting me punchy...


----------



## SINC

darntootin', I tried to use your email link to send you the column that started it last week.

I would then send you this weeks verbage in rebuttal when I finish it tomorrow, but alas your email button does nothing.

You must have it turned off or something.

Send me a PM with your email address and it shall be done.

Cheers


----------



## darntootin'

Macspectrum...

My finger st.. st...stuttered!


----------



## darntootin'

SINC

PM'd ya...


----------



## SINC

Just a reminder folks that macnutt and I will be celebrating in 11 short days.

The occasion? Why Robbie Burns Day of course.

I am suggesting to macnutt that I handle the drams, and he consume the haggis as I can't stand the stuff!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

I need a double shot of hot chocolat today. We haven't received that parcel of warm yet Sinc. I think it should arrive about Sunday








At least the sun is shining


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I love haggis and oat cakes.
Bolor, hot chocolate coming right up. Will that be with or without a side order of haggis???


----------



## Moscool

Got it!

Meditation and relaxation music interest group reporting, Sir!

So I finally managed to identify not only a site with a sample of the music for The Champ, but also found a pickie:










Can't stop a-groovin'


----------



## Bolor

TRhanks for the hot chocolat Dr. G. I think I'll pass on the haggis tho'. I have not tried it but it does not sound too appetizing. ... a wee dram would be nice tho'


----------



## SINC

Exactly my sentiments, Bolor.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I felt the same way as you do............until I tried haggis and oat cakes for the first time. It was my first Robbie Burns night feast here in St.John's back in 1978. I tried it on a dare, and liked it so much I asked for seconds.....and thirds......and was going to ask for a fourth, but decided not to make a pig of myself. The hostess, who was from Glasgow, saw my indecision, and sent me home with a doggie bag (a Scottie, I assume). So, try it, you'll like it.


----------



## SINC

Cool, Moscool.

VERY cool.

I like it!

Cheers










[ January 15, 2004, 02:46 PM: Message edited by: SINC ]


----------



## (( p g ))

Haggis: breakfast of champions!


----------



## Moscool

Hey Sinc

Glad you liked it... For once your customary animated Gif doesn't link. What was it?

M.


----------



## Moscool

Also, just noticed that I just crossed 555 posts. I think it's a brand of cigarettes; looking forward to 666 (the beast) and 777 (the aircraft). On further reflection, I'll simply try and keep up with being '10% of Dr. G.'


----------



## SINC

Gee Moscool, the link worked on my screen.

Anyone else not see it?

For the record, it was The Pink Panther playing a cool Sax, just like below!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

The link didn't show up in my browser either, Sinc. Most of yours do though.
Just dropped in for my hot chocolat but I think I'll forgo that for a wee dram. Anyone else for some? 
Still unsure of the haggis though.


----------



## SINC

Moscool,

I just went back and edited the post (previous page) to see if the gif would show up.

Any luck now, or does the one on this page not show up either?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, I like your signature. As usual, very imaginative and funny








I still don't see the gif ... sorry


----------



## Chealion

Some servers don't allow their images to be shown on other sites (eg. Tripod, AngelFire and Geocities to a point). My guess is that is one of them, as when trying to view the image itself, it says that I am forbidden from viewing it, but if I navigate to it from their site I can view it.

So be careful about linking images, as some webmasters really get annoyed at people using their bandwidth and such. (Not too much of a worry here, but if it were on other forums or a busy site, it could cost the webmaster $$).


----------



## SINC

Chealion, as a guy who dealt with copyright issues for over 40 years, I am very careful to check before I link to any site.

Anything I post here, is to my knowledge, free for the taking and if not, I stay away from it.

Thanks for pointing out that one should be careful before linking to another site. It is something to keep in mind for all on this board.

Cheers,


----------



## Chealion

Glad to know that Sinc. The biggest reason I said it is because I'm pretty sure that is the reason why you are getting the - instead of the sax playing Pink Panther.

I got my passport today, and I leave for the States in 5 days.


----------



## SINC

Have a great time in the U.S. Chealion.

Where are you going?

Someplace warm I trust?

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Dr. G.?

Helloooooo?

Are you there?

Did you freeze to a fire hydrant or something?

I've sent out the hound to sniff you out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I don't think that dog looks much like a scent hound. Still, you could always have a doxie pup when and if Daisy has a litter.

I have been busy grading online the past few days. After about a week, everyone gets online and discussion the various questions I submit. It keeps me busy. Still, not to busy to drop by the Shang for some hot chocolate and good friendship.

With the 110kph gusts, the windchill is -16C (the coldest day of the winter so far). 12 hours ago, it was +5C. Winter in St.John's.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *With the 110kph gusts, the windchill is -16C (the coldest day of the winter so far).*


Well, c'mon up here to Ontario where the daytime high is -18 _without_ the wind chill factor. I had to change a flat tire in it and it IS cold. Othe parts of the country are in a deeper freeze than we are, so you're probably the warm spot of the eastern half of Canada  
It has been a busy week. I put together 2 complete G3 systems and rebuilt a totally screwed up system for someone else. It sure is nice to turn old inventory into cash after Christmas








Looks like Sinc has gotten the handle on finding good images for his postings. The "Icon Maven" award may be going to him this year. GO, Sinc, GO!
Lately, I've been working with my "new" and improved CPU. I've rocketed up to a 9500/G3-400 with 352 megs RAM, 13 gigs of SCSI hard drive space and 16 meg Game Rocket video card. Total investment...$250. and I still have a floppy drive. Talk about low cost computing! I built this baby out of accumulated parts and pieces and it benchmarks VERY favourably against a B&W G3-400. Coupled with an old 21" Trinitron monitor and an external CD burner, two printers and Sympatico high speed, I've got all the functionality I need in a budget package. I have it running on OS9.2.2 (so my daughter can run MSN Messenger) and it hums right along. "Can't beat it with a stick", as they say. Anyway, it's back to some TV entertainment and munchies. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Chealion

Sinc - I'm headed to Kansas City. (The Missouri side) Going to visit family friends for a few months. And my first trip to Toronto shall be a lay over at Pearson.

Should be a fun 5 months.


----------



## SINC

Chealion, a fine opportunity to take in the American culture first hand.

I for one will be interested to read your postings of your experiences, and comparisons of the daily lives of Americans versus Canadians.

Ah to be young again and have so much to look forward to.

Have a great spring and summer there. And keep us posted.

Cheers, and don't forget to pack your bag . . .


----------



## Bolor

Chealion: Have a good trip to the States. I hope you continue to visit ehMac while you are there. Your insights and mac advice are always welcomed, as well as well informed.
Peter ... You are right about SINC being the icon maven (as well as the signature maven). I look forward to his posts. I show them to my wife as well and she enjoys them too. I do some work on Macs sometimes too and it can be gratifying when every thing works out and frustrating when they don't  I also find yours and DR.G.s repartee amusing. Keep it coming








I'm going to finish off my hot chocolat and then be on my way


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, Jason Jinglestars, Manager of the Cafe Chez Marc in the Shang, has reported that you have exceeded the legal limit for hot chocolate consumption. I told him that I would pick up your tab, but we are concerned about your constant drinking of the brew. I fear that you will blow the Chocolate Breathalizer off the limit if you are ever stopped by the OPP. Please be advised that you shall be limited to one mug of hot chocolate per visit to the Cafe. It is for your own good.

Peter, we have been offered a gig on Broadway, taking over for the two regulars in The Producers (Mathew Broderick and ???). I was told that the 8 performances from Christmas to New Year's Day brought in over $2.4 million US. It's worth a shot..............what do you think?????


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I was told that the 8 performances from Christmas to New Year's Day brought in over $2.4 million US. It's worth a shot..............what do you think?????
> *


I say we work 8 days and then retire!














In can see it now....a cottage on Lake Huron and a condo in Ft Lauderdale.  
I met my old psychiatrist today on King St. The last time we met I was having a problem with constantly thinking someone was hiding under my bed at night. If I tried sleeping under the bed, I thought someone was on top of the bed. Under, over, over, under....it was driving me crazy. My psychiatrist had told me to come and see him and he could have me cured in 20 visits. When I asked what the rate per visit was, he told me $65.00 ...and I told him I'd sleep on it. So, when I met him this morning, he asked why I never came to se him. I told him that my bartender had cured me and that it had only cost me $20.00. "How did he do THAT??!!" he asked. "Simple", I said: "he told me to cut the legs off the bed"


----------



## (( p g ))

LOL. You guys are too funny!


----------



## (( p g ))

900+ whoa baby...1000 posts are within reach!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I shall set things in motion. Good psych joke. Care for a doxie joke???

A man runs into the vet's office carrying his Dachshund, screaming for help. The vet rushes him back to an examination room and has him put his Dachshund down on the examination table. The vet examines the still, limp body and after a few moments tells the man that his Dachshund, regrettable, is dead. 

The man, clearly agitated and not willing to accept this, demands a second opinion. 

The vet goes into the back room and comes out with a cat and puts the cat down next to the Dachshund's body. The cat sniffs the body, walks from head to tail poking and sniffing the Dachshund's body and finally looks at the vet and meows. The vet looks at the man and says, 

"I'm sorry, but the cat thinks that your Dachshund is dead too." 

The man is still unwilling to accept that his Dachshund is dead. The vet brings in a black labrador. The lab sniffs the body, walks from head to tail, and finally looks at the vet and barks. The vet looks at the man and says, "I'm sorry, but the lab thinks your Dachshund is dead too." 

The man, finally resigned to the diagnosis, thanks the vet and asks how much he owes. 

The vet answers, "$650. 

"$650 to tell me my Dachshund is dead?" exclaimed the man. 

"Well," the vet replies, "I would only have charged you $50 for my initial diagnosis. The additional $600 was for the Cat scan and Lab tests."


----------



## Dr.G.

Pgant, 93 to go. How about another doxie joke???

The Americans and Russians at the height of the arms race realised that if they continued in the usual manner they were going to blow up the whole world. One day they sat down and decided to settle the whole dispute with one dog fight. They'd have 5 years to breed the best fighting dog in the world and whichever country's dog won would be entitled to dominate the world. The losing country would have to lay down its arms. 
The Russians found the biggest, meanest Dobermans and Rottweilers in the world and bred them with the biggest, meanest Siberian wolves. They selected only the biggest and strongest puppy from each litter, killed his siblings, and gave him all the milk. They used steroids and trainers and after 5 years came up with the biggest, meanest dog the world had ever seen. Its cage needed steel bars that were 5 inches thick and nobody could get near it. 

When the day came for the dog fight, the Americans showed up with a strange animal. It was a 9-foot long Dachshund. Everyone felt sorry for the Americans because they knew there was no way that this dog could possibly last 10 seconds with the Russian dog. When the cages were opened up, the dachshund came out of his cage and slowly waddled over toward the Russian dog. The Russian dog snarled and leaped out of his cage and charged the American dachshund. But, when it got close enough to bite the Dachshund's neck, the Dachshund opened its mouth and consumed the Russian dog in one bite. There was nothing left at all of the Russian dog. 

The Russians came up to the Americans shaking their heads in disbelief. "We don't understand how this could have happened. We had our best people working for 5 years with the meanest Dobermans and Rottweilers in the world. 

"Really", the Americans replied. "We had our best plastic surgeons working for 5 years to make an alligator look like a Dachshund."


----------



## Chealion

Sinc & Bolor - Thank you for the well wishes, I plan on staying on ehMac. I will have internet down there, so it shall be good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chealion, I should make you an honorary US Citizen (I have that authority, you know) as well as send you down to KC,MO with a doxie. KC has one of the largest populations (per capita) of all breeds of dachshunds in the US, according to the American Kennel Club, of which I am also a member. Abby is still small enough that she can sleep in a Sherpa Dog Carrying Bag under your seat. She is used to first class, so I may have to upgrade your ticket for you if you are not on business class.

Have a good visit and a safe vacation. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Chealion, I knew you were goung south, but hadn't read for how long. It seems as though this is a long term stay. Is this a school move? May I wish you all the best in whatever your endeavors. Please stay with us....you're a very valuable asset to this community. Cheers to you!


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., you have to stop telling those Doxie jokes.

I've got a sore tummy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, how about some scientific facts -- FACT: It is so hard to house train a doxie because his brain is so far from his ....... Well, you fill in the rest. It's a Fact. You could look it up.

The following Doxie Fact was brought to you by the Canadian Association for the Preservation of Dachshund Humor, Habitats and Honor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, hold your stomach. Here is one more joke.

A butcher is in his shop and he notices a Dachshund standing at the counter in the shop. He shoos him away. Later, he notices the same Dachshund is back again. So he goes over to the Dachshund and notices he has a note in his mouth. He takes the note, and it reads "May I have 12 sausages please. The Dachshund has money in his mouth, as well." The butcher looks inside and, lo and behold, there is a ten dollar bill as well. So he takes the money, and puts the sausages in a bag and places it in the Dachshund's mouth. The butcher is very impressed, and since it's close to closing time, he decides to close the shop and follow the Dachshund. So off he goes. 

The Dachshund is walking down the street, when he comes to a corner crossing. The Dachshund puts down the bag, jumps up and presses the button. Then he waits patiently, bag in mouth, for the lights to turn. They do, and he walks across the road, with the butcher following him all the way. The Dachshund then comes to a bus stop, and starts looking at the timetable. The butcher is in awe at this stage. The Doxie checks out the times, and then sits on one of the seats provided. Along comes a bus. The Dachshund walks around the front, looks at the number, and goes back to his seat. Another bus comes. Again the Dachshund goes and looks at the number, notices it's the right bus, and climbs on. The butcher, by now open-mouthed, follows him onto the bus. 

The bus travels through the town and out into the suburbs, the Doxie looking at the scenery. Eventually he gets up, and moves to the front of the bus. He stands on 2 back paws and pushes the button to stop the bus. Then he gets off, his saugages still in the bag in his mouth. 

Well, Dachshund and butcher are walking along the road, and then the Dachshund turns into a house. He walks up the path, and drops the groceries on the step. Then he walks back down the path, takes a big run, and throws himself - Whap! - against the door. He goes back down the path, runs up to the door and - Whap! - throws himself against it again. There's no answer at the house, so the Dachshund goes back down the path, jumps up on a narrow wall, and walks along the perimeter of the garden. He gets to the window, and beats his head against it several times, walks back, jumps off, and waits at the door. 

The butcher watches as a big guy opens the door, and starts scolding the Dachshund. The butcher runs up, and stops the guy. "What the heck are you doing ? That Dachshund is a genius. He could be on TV, for heaven's sake!", to which the guy responds, 

"Clever, my foot! This is the second time this week that he's forgotten his key."


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, et al, here is something left out of the Canadian Charter of Rights

Dachshund Property Laws.
1. If I like it, it's mine.
2. If it's in my mouth, it's mine.
3. If I can take it from you, it's mine.
4. If I had it a little while ago, it's mine.
5. If it's mine, it must never appear to be yours in any way.
6. If I'm chewing something up, all the pieces are mine.
7. If it just looks like mine, it's mine.
8. If I saw it first, it's mine.
9. If you are playing with something and you put it down, it automatically becomes mine.
10. If it's broken, it's yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this is from the Calgary Stampede -- 

Why did the Alberta cowboy buy a dachshund?

He wanted to get a long little doggie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this is from the Webster Dictionary of Dachshunds 

Dachshund
Half a dog high by a dog and a half long.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Why did the Alberta cowboy buy a dachshund?
> 
> He wanted to get a long little doggie.
> *


That's the best one yet. LOL


----------



## Peter Scharman

GO!, GO!, GO!, GO!, GO!.............


----------



## MacNutt

Dr. G is talking about his dogs again.(at least he's doing it with a Mac, this time out)  

I have already bought a very old bottle of single malt whiskey to celebrate his ten thousandth post.

I will crack it open when our citizen Marc Glassman hits the ten grand mark.

Can't be very long now....


----------



## SINC

On a dull day, I have a dull mission. I just have to clean up my office. I have made a decision to retire my old PC to the garage, but keep the monitor so I can use it with my Powerbook. This will also involve moving on of my two computer work stations to open up some floor space.

Then I can get my treadmill out of the basement and bring it up here where I can exercise and watch the morning news on my small TV at the same time. That is not possible in the laundry room where it now sits and I find the daily half hour very long without the distraction of TV.

It also has the added bonus of having the treadmill here where I spend most of my time and remind me to get on it 5 days per week.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I have to warn you guys.

You are pushing me to get out my arsenal of Newfie jokes.

And I really don't want to go there.


----------



## Peter Scharman

WOW!! Sinc, are you ever skinny! I think you should stop that treadmill thing before you totally waste away. Eat, man, eat!


----------



## SINC

Peter, I was going to have a big steak after reading your post.

When I went out in the back forty to shoot the cow, I just couldn't do it.

Somehow it reminded me of someone I know.

What do you think?








Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I was going to share the joke about the doxie on the treadmill wearing a propeller beanie, but it would take away from the little iconsmanship between you and Peter. I would rather see that that have you all laughing at yet another doxie joke.

However, did you hear the one about the moose that ........


----------



## SINC

Hmmmmm, so far, only Bolor noticed my new signature line. Interesting eh?

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Peter, I was going to have a big steak after reading your post.
> When I went out in the back forty to shoot the cow, I just couldn't do it.
> Somehow it reminded me of someone I know.
> What do you think?
> *


SHOOT IT!!!

As for the signature, I won't touch that with a ten inch pole.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, we are vaudevillians of the highest caliber, so leave the burlesque to others.

Sinc, I notice your bylines, but did not figure that you wanted feedback on each one.


----------



## SINC

Monday morning and the start of another week. I can now notice it getting light earlier and getting dark later and that makes me happy.

Spring is a long way off yet, but nevertheless is something to look forward to.

I'm still waiting for the punch line on that story about the moose, Dr. G.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it's not all that funny because it is based on reality. Seems like a group of New York City businessmen decided to go to upstate New York and go hunting. They managed to shoot a cow that had a big orange "X" on it's side, put there by the farmer to prevent any hunter from accidently shooting the cow. The hunters thought that it was put there as a target. This part was truthful.

Where the moose comes in is with these same NYC hunters coming to Newfoundland and Labrador to hunt moose. They treked off into the Great Wilderness Area of NL, which is an area the size of PEI and part of Nova Scotia. They spot a moose and decide to circle it to make sure someone "bags the moose" (a NL term). The form a nearly perfect circle around the moose and start to shoot. When the smoke cleared, the moose was nowhere to be seen, having run off at the first shot, and four of the hunters were shot, having been shot by the hunter directly across from him.


----------



## Bolor

Whew! I made it. I had to slog through two miles of six foot snow drifts, facing 40Km/hr winds (up-hill to) just to get here. 
Dr. G. please don't tell me that I have exceeded my hot chocolate limit .....pleeeeease








It's so cold
Sinc, I look for your signatures now as they are quite humorous.
Dr. G, you are right that this has been a place to vent regarding the winter cold, but also interesting to see how diverse that weather patterns are.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, under the circumstances, I shall let you exceed your daily intake requirement of hot chocolate. I have been sent some of the personal "stash" from Shania Twain's own Swiss mix, so I shall let you have your fill of the brew from one of your home town celebs.

When you wrote that "Whew! I made it. I had to slog through two miles of six foot snow drifts, facing 40Km/hr winds (up-hill to) just to get here", I thought that you were talking about starting to read this thread from my first post. Actually, what you just experienced with the snow and cold is probably easier than reading through this WHOLE thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just noticed that there are 123 citizens and 60 tourists online now. I think I had better get in plenty of hot chocolate at the Cafe Chez Marc. Or, they all might be coming to see the return to the floodlights of Peter and Dr.G. at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club. We shall see.


----------



## Moscool

Dr G., your moose story qualifies for the Darwin Awards:

- they demonstrated deep stupidity
- they kindly removed themselves from the gene pool...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I am not sure if I would want such an award. Luckily, I have never shot off a gun in my life, so I am home-free on this story.


----------



## LGBaker

Dr G - I believe Moscool meant the tragic characters in your anecdote.  

So sorry to read of the bitter cold in parts of the east and glad to read that Shania has joined the 'Shang. I didn't realize she was an ehMaclander. Glad also to read that you've contributed hot chocolate to the cause, Shania. That's real twain support. Oops.

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Moscool

Ahhh morning coffee...

Just 'nough time to type in this other quasi-Darwinesque story. I don't know if it's true or an urban legend, but it's certainly plausible. Bear with me...

Some unreformed male had just bought himself a nice 36 payment 4x4 and decided to inaugurate it by taking his best pal hunting on a frozen lake. It was a very cold day, the car was nice and stable on the ice and, apparently this thing works if you are a hunter, they started drilling holes so that ducks would see clear water and land on it, at which point they would be despatched by our friends.

Now as I said it was cold and the ice was hard. So aided by ample alcohol and a dim brain, our man decides to be a bit more radical and to dynamite a part of the lake to clear a big patch with minimum effort...

So he goes to his car, takes a stick of dynamite with a very long fuse, walks far far away from the car, puts the charge on the ice and runs for cover at the edge of the lake with his buddy.

Now did I mention the dog? You wouldn't go hunting without one would you? So these two guys are waiting for the charge to blow up at which point they see the dog rushing towards then with, you guessed it, the stick of dynamite between his teeth. Much screaming starts which the dog takes as a signal that he should run faster and danger gets closer...

At that point, the second hunter takes his shotgun out and shoots at the dog. The first hunter seeing this pushes him over and the shot goes in the air. The dog stops, not sure what to do, and the fuse continues to burn. It is about halfway...

The dog resumes his run towards his master. At this point even our drunk friend sees the danger and aims at his trusted companion. Bang! The dog takes a hit but can still run. However he starts to realise that his friends are not who he thought they were and looks for a place to hide...

Of course, on this frozen lake, the only safe place is... under the truck. So our dog hides under the vehicle, the stick of dynamite in his mouth and the rest, well, is history...

Now our man had a pretty hard time convincing the insurance that this was an accident, especially when illegally carrying dynamite in a private vehicle. So he spent the next 36 months being reminded of his own stupidity...

Unfortunately this does not qualify for the Darwin Arward as his genes are still in the pool. The poor dog however, has been removed from said pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, now THAT is a story worthy of the award. 

A morning cup of hot coffee is just the thing to get us all moving about here in the Shang. How is Life treating you these days???


----------



## SINC

It's a challenge to come up with anything to match Moscool's story, but here goes;

An elderly couple are getting ready for bed. The wife is standing in front of a full length mirror taking a hard look at herself.

"You know love" she says, "I look in the mirror and I see an old woman. My face is all wrinkled, my boobs are barely above my waist, my bum is hanging out a mile. I've got fat legs and my arms are all flabby" 

She turns to her husband and says....."Sweetheart tell me something positive to make me feel better about myself"

He thinks about it for a bit and then says in a soft voice
"Well ...... there's nothing wrong with your eyesight".

Cheers


----------



## Chealion

Funny jokes everyone. Thanks









Off to the airport I go, enjoy your day! It shall definitely be an interesting time


----------



## Dr.G.

Godspeed, Chealion. Be sure to tell everyone of your award, since KC is the "hotbed" of dachshund owners/breeders in the US midwest. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good luck and a safe voyage Chealion.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Chealion, you could be in for a mystical experience...

I don't know if you are going urban or rural, but I remember that when I spent time in Wichita my awareness of the Cosmos shot up...

The reason was that as I opened the curtains in my hotel room in the morning, I could see... nothing.  

No fields, no trees, no desert, no road, just a vast green/yellow/grey/brown expanse of total nothingness. So even if American beer is weak, you usually have enough to reflect on the nothingness... Enjoy the mid-West: nice people and nothing to look at to disturb your contemplation!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I think that Chealion is going to Kansas City, Missouri, not KC, Kansas. Whatever, if he has a good time seeing the heartland of the US, he shall come back a changed person.


----------



## SINC

I'm off to work early this morning while admiring the fresh covering of new fallen snow. It always lifts my spirits when it covers up that brown slush from our recent melt. It also saves on windshield washer fluid.

I received and installed my iLife04 package last night and am anxious to get done work and come home and explore the many new features now on my Powerbook.

Meanwhile, I will once again wrestle with the darn virus stuff on that @#$%^&( HP PC at the office.









But seriously, I do know how to cure a PC's problems. Simply use


----------



## MaxPower

Hey Gang!

Just an update of my impending Fatherhood - nothing yet.

My wife is ready and as she says "I want him out."

Any way, the cigars are ready to be passed out here at the Shang.

Any day now. Any day.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, here is is pre-Mazel tov for the birth of a healthy, happy baby boy.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, this is just a thought, but you might want to pick up a box of those chocolate cigars they make now.

That way those of us who don't smoke can get in on the celebration.

Best wishes for a healthy mom and son!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

I will fulfill any special requests regarding the Chocolate cigars.

I'm a bit of a traditionalist which explains my choice for real cigars. As well, this is why I opted for the cheap Phillies rather than the Cohiba's.

I'm past the nervous stage and I'm now ready to tackle the task at hand.

Let the countdown begin.......


----------



## Bolor

MaxPower, I hope everything comes out alright  
It's been so long From our first one, that I don't remember the bad things. My wife, on the otherhand, remembers everything.
Carol Burnet said "giving birth to a baby is like taking your lower lip and pulling it over your head" ...ouch

Sinc's signature of the day is another good one.


----------



## MaxPower

I've heard giving birth is like passing a watermelon through your nostril.  

I was laughing quite a bit at Sinc's signature line as well.


----------



## Moscool

Hey Max,

Being a Canadian, go for the real CUBAN thing. Heeheehee...

Something light yet tasty, say a mid-size Hoyo de Monterey. Yummy!  

You should start collecting old women's tales about dates. Here is one for starters: If your wife puts two flat hands or more between the top of the bump and her pubis, then there is still time. When it gets to less than that, time to keep the car on the heating block with a full tank of gas...

Sinc's signatures are becoming a minor art form in their own right.







If I am not mistaken he has created two today!


----------



## SINC

I like word play and intend to keep you guys entertained at least with my signatures.

That and the icons.

I just love the visual stuff!

And since Robbie Burns day is nigh, I should show you the Sinclair Tartan!


----------



## SINC

Just dropped by for a quick cup before I tackle this "ice covered" day. It did you-know-what again last night.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Moscool,

I'm not sure I'm following you about the real Cuban thing..??

Any way I used to be a cigar aficionado before I met my wife, and I really didn't like the Hoyo de Monterey. There is however, one cigar that I can only find at the duty free shops that is quite nice: Don Tomas.

Funny story though, I was at the smoke shop at the Grocery store in the walk in Humidor, looking to buy the traditional celebratory cigars. My wife was standing outside looking in at me through the window as I was browsing the cigars.

I was looking at the cheap cigars for hand outs and each package had a price tag on them which represented the code for the cashier. My wife spotted the "code" on the one tin I was looking at and thought it was the price. the tag read; 579.95.

Of course she thought that was the price and started pounding on the glass, pointing at the box. At first I was wondering what she was getting all excited about. Then I realized why.It was no use to try and communicate with her through the glass, so I just ignored her and she went away stressing out thinking I'm breaking the bank on cigars.

After I explained everything to her we had a good laugh.


----------



## Moscool

Very subtle Max, now you can spend $300 on Cigars and she'll think you are being reasonable...









I like the Hoyo family because each size has a distinctive personality. The Hoyo du Prince for example has a firm taste, yet is not too strong and burns well. The perfect smoke if you have 1/2 hour ahead of you.

My comment on Cuba was that your US neighbours are still forbidden to smoke the real thing and that Montreal shops make a good business selling to them.









In conclusion I will (inaccurately) quote Somerset Maugham who ambition in life was "to have the means and the time to smoke a good cigar twice a day - after each main meal". I could live with that...


----------



## MaxPower

Ah. Gotcha.

Sometimes I don't follow the bouncing ball all that well.  

For me I find cigars are a matter of personal taste. I was actually confusing the Hoyo's with Monte Cristo's. My mistake.

But yes, the Hoyo's are a very nice cigar. But as I said earlier, I still find the smaller Cohiba's a nice smoke. Mild and a nice aftertaste. They're the only cigar that never made me feel sick.


----------



## Bolor

Just dropped in for my daily ration of spiked hot chocolat. After spendingan hour outside, I really need it,
Brrrrr


----------



## SINC

Bolor, I feel for you. Your weather has been brutal for a good while now.

Since sympathy loves company, we will drop into the -30 range for most of the next week.

You're welcome.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Sinc. Cabin fever is setting in.
I feel for the postal workers that are out all day in that stuff. Yesterday, the wind cut like a knife and seemed to be coming from all directions.
At least things are getting better for LBG down there in "God's Country Club"  

Another good signature, Sinc


----------



## Moscool

On cabin fever and postal rounds...

Many moons ago I studied a course in human resources at U. of Ottawa and our prof. (Carson? Carlson?) had been a big shot in the public sector. I think he was the former 'HR director' for the whole federal government (retired and teaching). 

One of the things that I remember from that class was that he mused about the fact that it was NEVER the postmen on the beat who went on strike, but always those in the sorting office or at the counter. Somehow vigorous walking makes you happier!


----------



## LGBaker

> .... vigorous walking makes you happier!


My doctor says the same thing - something to do with increasing serotonin levels in the brain.


----------



## SINC

LGB, I know just what you mean. After my heart attacks, I started a daily exercise program which included a long walk. Last August, I severed the ligaments in my left knee and was unable to walk long distances for three months.

Everyone kept asking me why I was in a bad mood, or "looked so grumpy".

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I forgot to mention in my earlier post that for those who have an interest in collector cars, the big annual Barrett-Jackson auction is on TV this weekend from Phoenix, Arizona.

It is on the Speed channel which is 431 on Bell ExpressVu and starts at 3:00 p.m. eastern.

It always amazes me to see how much collectors are willing to pay for vehicles.

For any baseball fans, you might watch for former star slugger Reggie Jackson, who is in attendance and buying every year I have watched it.

Today is hot rod day at the sale.










Cheers


----------



## SINC

Tonight I will borrow an altered line from the late Jimmy Durante with apologies to Mrs. Calabash:

"Good night Dr. G., wherever you are!"

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sinc. Good night moon.


----------



## (( p g ))

"Good night house and the red balloon.."


----------



## SINC

Aha, so you did not leave the country Dr. G..

Seems to me you must have been busy yesterday as your good night post was the only one I saw all day.

I trust you are feeling fine.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes, busy is my middle name these days. Still, I pop in every day just to see if anything new has taken place.

I trust this finds you well. I also wonder where Peter, lotus, Minnes, jeac5, et al, are these days, as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## BigDL

I want to report to in the valley of the Blue Moon from the valley of the Petitcodiac (a Mi’kmaq word which I believe means “the chocolate brown river that runs backwards twice a day”) there exists an unbelievable enterprise. Very similar to the Shangri-La Club

As far as I can gather the reason for this business to operates at all is to provide local residents with a place to gather to play “scat” and cribbage. Along with the card playing the usual banter of issues takes place. In my visits these are only activities I have witnessed. It reminded me of this Clubhouse.

To sustain the gathering of the locals the repair of snow blowers in the winter and lawnmowers in the summer takes place. The name of the business would not lead you to believe that small engine repair would take place here at all. I am not sure when and how the repair of small engines takes but it does.

You may recall that I mentioned that the second of two snow storms did in my 20 year old snow blower. Well I took this machine in for repair.

It was diagnosed as having a broken shaft to the impeller/auger. It also had worn belts and some other issues. The proprietor suggested a “marriage” with another snow blower with a blown engine. The maker of the snow blowers is the same but the models were vastly different.

The proprietor called the owner of the blown engine snow blower and determined that the owner was abandoning this machine. The proprietor took my engine and put it on this snow blower and only charged me a total of $80.00 for new belts and such and for his time. 

I am pleased to report the “newly weds” are doing just fine. I have used the “new” snow blower a few times. It blows snow farther, faster and it is lighter and easier to use. And as I stated earlier it did not cost 6 million dollars.

To help you to rest easier the social activities at the “marriage alter” of my “new” snow blower ebbs and flows like the Petitcodiac.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, might I borrow the snow blower??? We currently have 25cm of snow on the ground, which was blown by 60kph winds. Overnight, we are getting another 40+cm of snow, blown around by 90kph winds. It is 0C, so the snow is heavy. HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

I did not want to do it, but it WAS an emergency.

A good friend who is the Classified Ad Manager of the Edmonton Journal called and was desperate for some DVD movies to watch while hunkered down against the cold. 

Since from time to time I become desperate to have a free classified to buy or sell a vehicle, I had no choice really.

Out came the parka and boots and out I went in -33 temperatures to the back forty to my frozen motor home. You see, I keep all my movies in the motor home. Therefore not only did I brave the chill of this day, but I had to thaw the locks as well, from the recent freezing rain.

I duly retrieved said DVDs and brought them in the house where I catalogued the ones I am giving him so he will know how many he has, and which ones to return come spring.

With all that behind me, a cuppa at Chez Marc tastes real good today.

Cheers


----------



## BigDL

Unfortunately, I can’t send our sick mini schnauzer as he really minds the cold now. Very cold here -19C. I will dispatch our mutt the Lassoo (a Lhasa Apso Shih Tzu mix) . 

Many mutts today have “breed names” such as “terri-poo” for a terrier poodle mix. Therefore I have proclaimed our mutt’s “breed” (in utter disgust for this trend) a Lassoo. However our Lassoo is not exactly the sharpest tool in the shed. We rely on the Mini Schnauzer to guide him.

At any rate the “Newly Wed” has been dispatched by Lassoo, Good Luck Dr. G.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, I was finally able to find what I think is the recipe you wanted for paska.

Let me know if this is what you remember:

Traditional Easter Paska

1 teaspoon sugar, 6 eggs, beaten, 1 cup lukewarm water, 1/3 cup sugar, 1 package dry granular yeast, 1/2 cup melted butter, 3 cups scalded milk, lukewarm, 1 tablespoon salt, 5 cups flour, 9 to 10 cups sifted flour

Dissolve the teaspoon of sugar in the lukewarm water and sprinkle the yeast over it. Let stand for 10 minutes. Combine the softened yeast with the lukewarm milk and 5 cups of flour. Beat well until smooth. Cover and let the batter rise in a warm place until light and bubbly. Add the beaten eggs, sugar, melted butter, and salt; mix thoroughly. Stir in enough additional flour to make a dough that is neither too soft nor too stiff. Knead until the dough no longer sticks to the hands. Turn the dough on a floured board and knead until smooth and satiny. Place in a bowl, cover and let it rise in a warm place until double in bulk. Punch down and let it rise again. This amount will give two large loaves of paska.

Divide the dough into 3 parts. Reserve 1 part for ornamenting the loaves. Shape the other 2 parts into 2 round loaves. Place each in a greased, round pan. Now cut the reserved part in half to ornament the 2 loaves. The central ornament on paska is usually the cross. Roll 2 long rolls and trim the ends, Place the rolls over the top of the loaf, crossing one another evenly. Tuck the ends of the rolls under the loaf. Shape the trimmed dough into twisted swirls or rosettes. Once the cross is placed on the loaf, the remaining ornamentation is left to one’s imagination and artistic ability.

Set the loaves in a warm place until they are almost double in bulk. Take care not to let the loaves rise longer than necessary because the ornaments will lose their shape. Brush very carefully with a beaten egg diluted with two tablespoons of water. Bake in a moderately hot oven (400 F) for about 15 minutes, then lower the temperature to 350 F., and continue baking for 40 minutes longer, or until done. Avoid browning the top too deeply. If necessary, cover with aluminum foil. Remove the loaves from the pans and allow them to cool.

Hope it is right and hope you enjoy it!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, Lassoo and the Newly Wed just arrived. I have no gas, so I had to hitch it up to Max (our “terri-poo” who is mostly poodle) and the four doxies. Man, they work better than oxen!!! The driveway is mostly clear, but with another couple of feet of snow predicted overnight, that shall prove to be the real test of Max and the Fearsome Foursome (Lassoo is enjoying a restful sleep).


----------



## SINC

Dr. G. and Bolor, you both seem to be having harsh weather given your normal temperatures.

Just to let you know, you're not alone.

I will venture out in -44 wind chills today to get to work.

I sure hope I don't have to stop and pee on the way. If that happens, they will find me frozen to the spot!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am amazed that your eyeballs don't freeze in the reported -46C windchill in Edmonton. Maybe it's warmer where you live.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I just came in from brushing the snow off my Suzuki and the wind chill is now nearing -50. (We are always slightly colder than Edmonton)

I can assure you that my nostrils freeze together each time I take a deep breath if I don't cover my face.

In five minutes, the SUV will be warm enough for the run to work (10 km).

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Gentlemen,

May I suggest that, in order to keep yourselves warm, you partake in vigorous thigh slapping after reading this.


----------



## MaxPower

Sinc,

Sorry for the delay responding.

By looking at the recipe briefly, it appears to be very similar to the recipes my Aunt gave me recently.

My Aunt's recipes have lemon flavoring in them. Either lemon zest or Lemon Pudding. The latter is a new variation on the traditional recipe.

If you wish, I can give you the recipes as well as the Eicing (German spelling) recipe.

BTW, pardon my Avatar not showing up. My server is getting hammered with the beagle worm - no damage but an annoyance.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower. I am still on the hunt for your borsch recipe. If I remember, you did say it was the kind that was more like beef stew. Is that correct? If so, I may have found it.

No problem on the time of the reply. I appreciate you have other much more important things on your mind these days.

I also notice you avatar is back.

By the way, how do you like my new avatar, called SINC's Sunset?

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Has Dr G. been frozen into inaction? Time to upgrade from the hot choc to grogs I presume?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I am still alive and well here in snow city, aka St. John's. We have had over 50cm of snow in the past few days, and it just keeps coming. We may have a repeat of four years ago when we had over 21 FEET of snow here on the eastern edge of North America. C'est la vie.

How is Life treating you these days???


----------



## SINC

It would appear that this weather system is global, given the weather from BC to St. John's and across the pond to Moscool land.

The cold here is so bitter, one dares not stay out for any length of time. (It is -39 with wind chills to -54) I must say I admire those who have to work outside. Talk about needing a "stiff upper lip" to battle these conditions. In our case though, that is a literal observation when outside!

I did not sleep well last night, which is unusual for me. When I went to take my morning medications, I discovered why. I had forgotten to take my evening medications and my blood pressure was over the roof when I arose. I knew something was wrong when I awoke with my heartbeat pounding in my eardrums. Missing my blood pressure meds and my beta blocker, although not serious, does cause discomfort. (A beta blocker slows one's heartbeat from a norm of 75 or so, down to 55. Theory being if your heart beats fewer times per minute, it will last years longer.)

I cannot hit the treadmill this morning until my body readjusts to the meds I took at 6:00 a.m., so I get a reprieve from routine for today only.

Now if I could only figure out some way to avoid going out in the cold to work. Oh well, the days ARE getting longer.

Cheers


----------



## lotus

Sinc, you must take better care of yourself. We worry about you and Dr.G, what with all that cold weather and all that snow to be shovelled. Here at ehMac central we have finally gotten a taste of winter. Just check out Macdoc's photo. Although we have had our share of low temperatures, this is our first real taste of good old Canadian snow.

Your new avatar is a bright spot on every page. I am so excited about changing my avatar to the dozen roses that Macdoc found for me. It makes me want to post in every thread just so I can show it off.

Dr.G, you haven't mentioned the doxies lately, I hope they are enjoying all the snow you are having in the far east. You and Peter put a smile on my face recently and I am looking forward to your next gig.

I must go now and listen to the New Hampshire election returns. Kerry is the new come back kid.

Goodnight now and Sinc, don't forget the pill!


----------



## Moscool

G'day from a gloriously sunny and chilly (+2) London. We are expecting snow tonight, the first one since last year.

How are things here? Well PM Blair is having the ultimate survival week (key law last night scraped through by 5 votes) and the Hutton inquiry on WMD is coming out at lunchtime today. It looks as if the BBC is to blame on this one.

The economy continues to be weird: the Brits are spending as if they were Americans and everybody is expecting a property crash which is not coming.

My business is slow. Lots of winks but few kisses. I am getting a bit restless... Well 'God will provide' said the agnostic. Off to work I go!

Have a good day, A Mari usque ad Mare


----------



## SINC

Lotus, thanks for the kind words, but I did take my pills last night and again just now. In thirty minutes, I will be off to the basement to do my 30 minute workout, 20 on the treadmill, then back up to my office for 10 more on the bike.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Puff, pant, wheez.

I did it!

Now off to work in -46 wind chill, AGAIN.

A good day to all, and I hope it stops snowing soon Dr. G., you must have had enough by now.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, thank you for the thoughtful comments (I too worry about Sinc, but he is smart and knows how to keep healthy). The doxies are fine. I just returned from a romp in the front garden. The drifts are getting too high to take them down the street into Churchill Park, so I have constructed an arena for them in the front garden. Picture the movies Gladiator and Ben Hur and you shall have an idea of the running around and play fighting that takes place outside. People actually stop and watch this action. I should charge admission, but it's all in good fun. The children down the street have been building tunnels in the huge mound of snow at the end of the cul-de-sac (over 5 meters and counting). They try to hide from the doxies, but these are scent hounds bred to root out badgers, so a laughing 8 year old is no match form the Fearsome Foursome.

I trust that Life is treating you well. I like your new avatar, but I did like your single red rose, in that you were unique and one of a kind.


----------



## Bolor

*The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese * 
My brain must be frozen .. I just don't get it. Sorry Sinc.

Lotus, I like your new avatar. It is even more distinctive than the first one. I would like to echo your kind words to Dr. G. and Sinc. 
Dr. G. are you doing the dog chasing or are they chasing one another? In either case, it sounds a hoot.
I dropped in for my hot chocolat this morning. I have been pretty good lately, but I just got in from shovelling and the ambiance and good drinks at chez Marc should not be missed for too long.

I have a bit of a rant, if I'm allowed. Super Fink (Dalton McGuinty) is at it again. He is now threatening to cut off prescriptions to seniors. In Ontario, seniors currently pay $100 per year and $6.11 filling fees for each one. He's now saying that we will have to pay for all our prescritions. That's even worse than BC's plan!
Our medications cost us about $300 per month (My wife's are 2/3 of that). As we get older, I'm sure that figure will go higher. That is going to put a big hole in our budget. I wonder how many more promises he's going to break? I don't think he has many left that he can break.
Sorry for the rant, folks but I had to get that off my chest. Thanks for lending an ear.
Y'all have a good day, Hear?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, while I am clearing away the front of the driveway, the doxies are running around and jumping into the lower snow drifts. This is good exercise for them and they have fun. A win-win all around.

I agree with your comments about "... the ambiance and good drinks at chez Marc should not be missed for too long". It is our winter oasis with no thoughts about the winter's cold or snow.


----------



## SINC

> The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese
> My brain must be frozen .. I just don't get it. Sorry Sinc.


Bolor, it's like this.

1. Take mouse trap.
2. Bait with cheese.
3. Set trap and place for mouse.
4. First mouse tries to eat cheese, springs trap, dies.
5. Second mouse comes along and eats cheese.

Ie

Therefore "second" mouse gets cheese!

Did that unfreeze your brain?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Sinc. Your explanation along with the libations from Chez Marc did help thaw out the old grey matter. Hope your weather warms up soon.


----------



## SINC

I will now share a secret as to how I survive this kind of cold. Buy yourself a copy of Tiger Woods PGA Tour Golf for the Mac.

I play 18 holes every day. The sound of birds singing and wind in the trees makes my day, regardless of the score I shoot. Just watching my monitor with all those leaves, green grass and natural sounds gives me reason to last another day.

Even if you have never golfed, give it a try. It sure gets rid of my winter blues.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Another day and another attempt to rid my body of the 20 pounds it accumulated over the fall and winter due to torn knee ligaments.

My next medical is in three short weeks so I am working flat out to look good for the doc this time.

Day four sees only one pound gone, but it is a start. I have not been walking to the local since the severe cold set in, so that adds to the time required to lose weight and strengthen my heart.

The good news is that Labatt has come out with a new light beer that has one third less calories, one quarter the carbs and 20 per cent less alcohol.

The local should have it in for me today, so that too will assist in my quest.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Ah yes. the Low Carb beer. For me it is a Diabetic's dream come true.

2.5 Grams of Carbohydrates. Anything under 3 Grams (for a diabetic) is considered free. It's like drinking water.

I was originally introduced to the low Carb beers when I was visiting my Brother-in-Law in Texas. Michelob has their version - Ultra. Probably my favorite of the Low Carb Varieties.

However there are three other brands that I know of that have Low Carb solutions:

Labatt Sterling?
Molson Ultra
Sleeman Clear (a premium beer = $$$$)

I've only tried the Sleeman, so I can't comment on Labatt's or Molson's. But if you like Sleeman's they have done a good job in preserving the taste.


----------



## SINC

Your first guess was right on MaxPower, Labatt Sterling.

I haven't tried any of the others.

Yet!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Labatt Sterling is next on my list to sample.

The Sleeman is way too expensive. $20 some odd for a 12 pack.


----------



## SINC

I'm speechless. I started my Buick Riviera today, it developed an electrical short and caught fire. It is of course a write off.

Oh darn it anyways!

Cheers










[ January 29, 2004, 06:23 PM: Message edited by: SINC ]


----------



## Moscool

Always sad to see an ol' friend pass away... 

Thoughts to cheer you up:

- Definitely not in the same class as the other cars on your site! (Any, all of them yours?)

- This is your contribution to help Canada reach its quota under Kyoto (although the Motor home would prbably make a much bigger difference  )

- Perfect excuse to buy yourself this tasty little number in the spring (lottery notwithstanding):


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, may your Buick RIP. Sorry to hear of your loss.

Moscool, I am sending you three pics via email of what winter HERE is like.


----------



## SINC

Moscool, yes all the cars are mine.

Dr. G., we may have to have a wake at Chez Marc, non?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, of course. The four doxies shall be the pallbearers and I have asked Rev. Jason Jinglestars of Our Lady of 147th Street Church of the Peaceful Groove to say the last rites.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

i do enjoy the Sleeman low carb product
can't say the same for the Molson and Labatts products

and then there is Rolling Rock low carb....
mmmmm Rolling Rock....


----------



## BigDL

With all this talk of low carb beer perhaps the next step in the beer evolution will be the turbo-charged injected alcohol funny beer.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, My first reaction to the loss of your Buick was: "Oh, no!" . There have been a lot of strange things happening out your way because of the cold wether. 

If it's any consolation, I think I saw the Doxies fly overhead at a pretty good clip with some guy holding on to the reins for dear life. I hope they get there safely


----------



## SINC

That's odd, I just noticed that the signature line I selected this morning for today contained the emergency number 911.

That is what I called to get help.

Boy, what a coincidence. It is almost eerie, non?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, any more "sightings" of flying doxies shall earn you a cutback in your hot chocolate ration at the Cafe Chez Marc. Flying pigs are one things, drunken giraffes on roller skates are another thing, but flying doxies?????    Now THAT is something I would pay to see.


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G

I made the suggestion not so long ago that if the doxies hovered just off the face of the earth the speed of their travels cross country would be enhanced.

You assured me that doxies are not governed by the laws of man but are governed by the laws of physics.

Perhaps the doxies had a view your computer screen and took some initiative. Maybe there isn’t any reason for Bolor to cut back on the hot chocolate ration. May perhaps the good Dr. has been, dear I say it, *“DOXIE DUPED.”*







 for the shocking answers Stay tuned Same Ehmac Time Same EhMac Channel...DoDoDOdoDOdodoDO MACMAN


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, try the Doxie Races before you try and tell me about the metaphysical nature of dachshunds.  
http://www.weinerdograces.com/


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G thank you for enlightening me in the ways of the doxie. I understand you have four doxies. A question arose in mind the other day and I hope you do not think me forward to ask; how truly awesome is the power of the Alfa Doxie?


----------



## LGBaker

Dr G - that is about the silliest website I've seen in a long time. I watched all the races and wasted a bit of my evening. I noticed that in the race won by the UFO, the weinerdogs never made it off the screen. Must have run up against a new law of physics. Or something.


----------



## Bolor

Somebody has waaaay too much time on their hands. That was a funny site though. 

I should be able to slow down on my hot chocolat intake soon. The weather is supposed to warm up to the -5C range. We can live with that  
I am still grieving over the Riviera. That was unfortunate.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, Rootie, our eldest doxie, is the Alpha Doxie, and the second Beta in our pack. My wife is the ultimate Alpha, I am the sub-Alpha, with Max the main Beta dog of our five.

LGB, think of the doxie races as a form of meditation.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., the doxie races are a hoot!

I have finished work for the day and will attempt to walk to the local this afternoon. with wind chills only about -35, it should be doable if I dress warmly.

The insurance adjuster will arrive Monday to view the remains of my Buick at which point I will know the full $$$$'s lost in my short lived investment.

The snow continues to fall and is forecast to do so until Sunday.

Cheers


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G

Could you check with MUN why is it always the Alfa Female why why why? It’s universal.

Sinc 

Sorry to hear of your loss and that you have now run up against the juggernaut of the capitalist system the Insurance Company. (To borrow a phrase) Is that “BIG INSURANCE”?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> Alfa Female


isn't that redundant?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, the only female "alfa" I know of is my friend's Alfa Romeo. The Alpha of the pack is usually the dominant male, although in could be a female in non-canine animals.


----------



## BigDL

Good point MACSPECTRUM

and I’m glad we straightened that one Dr. G


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, for the clarification I shall grant you an break from the extreme cold tomorrow. Enjoy single digit temps, compliments of the doxies.


----------



## BigDL

Too Late Dr. G, I have already made plans to head south today. To that virtual banana belt, Halifax, with its high ratio of watering holes per capita maybe it just seems warmer.

I shall return, ‘til then, Cheers


----------



## SINC

Yes BigDL, the insurance adjuster will arrive Tuesday afternoon, but I am not particularly concerned about the outcome. I have expressed interest in the salvage of the vehicle and if successful, I will get a cheque AND KEEP the car. I may be able to repair it, or failing that I may upgrade the running gear in my 49 Meteor to the Riviera drive line.

On a rather interesting note when most people today don't have a very good opinion of insurance companies, consider what happened to me.

When I got the car on December 24, I called the lady who has handled my insurance for the last 15 years, who by the way is also the branch insurance manager. She was away on vacation and one of her employees helped me. I just asked her to put PL/PD for pleasure use only on the car, which she did and sent me the pink slip.

When I called my regular gal to report the loss, she was silent for a moment and then said, "Gee Don, the gal you got the insurance from did not put fire and theft on this vehicle." Darn said I, what now? "Leave it with me", was her reply, "I'll get back to you".

Two hours later she called me and said, I talked with our president and explained that you are a long time claims free customer who ALWAYS carried fire and theft on every vehicle. I told him had I taken the order, I would have added the coverage as a matter of course. He agreed and we will cover your car for a small additional premium. Since you won't be driving the car now, I will take it out of your refund.

Imagine that folks, an insurance company with a heart.









Oh yeah, the insurance company?

The Alberta Motor Association Insurance Company.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Here it is nearly 24 hours after I made the post above and not one visitor to the "Shang" since then.

Unusual to say the least. The lights are even out at Chez Marc. Where is everyone?

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Hi Sinc.

Long time - no see, I have been at home all week with infected ears and have become temporarily deaf. I would make poor company, to say the least. Perhaps everyone is setting up their domestic stadium and waiting there, wringing their hands in anticipation of the phantom Twentieth Century Macintosh. Or perhaps there has been a plague of cabin fever and they're running circles around the living room wearing only paper bags over their heads, raven-like sounds bursting from their lips.

It is February, after all.


----------



## SINC

LGB, with the Super Bowl on the tube today, you can always turn on the closed captioning to enjoy the game.

As an additional benefit, you can enjoy the cheerleaders without sound at all.

I hope you have a speedy recovery.

Cheers


----------



## jeac5

Hi everyone in the Clubhouse! Boy, do I feel out of touch. I have missed soooo many pages of what I am sure was fascinating conversation. I am online so little these days, just really busy, I guess. Anyway, just wondering how everyone is doing. How about you, Dr. G.? Busy with school, I assume? How are the doxies doing (when they're not flying about the country, that is)? What's the weather like in St. John's? Have I missed anything really exciting in the Clubhouse? You know, parties, anniversaries etc.? I will stop asking so many questions now and pop back in later. Take care all...


----------



## LGBaker

Thanks Sinc.

I don't have a TV nor do I have an interest in American Football. I get by somehow. Cheerleaders now....I may be old and deaf but I'm not dead or blind yet.  

Since it is just you and I here in the Shang....do you know where the hot chocolate is kept?

-16 and sunny. Only seven short weeks until the vernal equinox. Will we make it? Yes, we will! Before you know it, that Buick will be in pieces. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the lights were out in the Cafe Chez Marc out of respect for your fallen classic Buick. We were all at the wake.

Jeac5, welcome back to ehMacLand. All goes well with yours truly and the "fearsome foursome" (what the doxies are now called by the neighbors). Talk about an attack pack???? Luckily, they are not vicious, just territorial and playful.

So, how is your teaching coming about in VA???


----------



## Bolor

Jeac5, go back a page and you can see the pictures of the snow removal in newfiesnowland. Pretty awesome to say the least  

JBL, hope you are up and about soon. The fine folks need their mail delivered. Neither will I be watching the stupid bowl. So if you gaze eastward and I will agze westaward, our gazesmay meet somewhere over Saskatchewan.

Sinc, I'm glad that things worked out well for you with the insurance. Not often you see that sort of thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, doxies are useful for digging holes, but cannot make a dent in this sort of snow. Of course, we could all live down in Florida, but the brass monkies have taken over. Sadly, they are registered Republicans, which might mean that Bush will take the state once again.


----------



## jeac5

Hi again, Dr.G., thanks for asking about me. I am doing fine for the most part, still learning every day, which I suppose is a good thing. I am thinking about going to Quebec City next year to learn French (of which I have Intermediate skills at present) so that I can get a job where I choose to live, rather than choose to live somewhere where I can get a job. I am enjoying Virginia, though. I just feel like two more years down here would mean I would be that much older and still would not have established myself somewhere in my own country. We shall see. 
I am somewhat jealous of all the snow you are seeing this year, as I am seeing very little of it myself ( I know, very few would have pity for me). How is your eyesight doing lately? I hope there has been some improvement. 
Well, must go. I hope I will be in the Clubhouse again before too long. Take care all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, in five years in Georgia, I saw 5 inches of snow in total. This winter, we could easily get 5 inches in five hours. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Ahhhhh, the peace and tranquility of the "Shang". Nice to see so many of you back today. It really was lonesome yesterday!

Bolor, I must say I am surprised you are the only one to comment on my good fortune with the insurance company. I thought their goodwill extraordinary and unusual in today's market to say the least.

Cheers


----------



## BigDL

I’m Baaaaaaack from my trip to southern climes. It was wonderful to be able to go outside only in shirt sleeves.  

Sinc congratulations. The benefits of having a good and long relationship.









I had an 18 year relationship (car insurance) with the Co-operators. The company insisted that I have three principle drivers for the vehicles I owned at the time. Regrettably we parted ways.  

Jeac5, you may miss the snow but most of eastern Canada has been tormented by unseasonable and unreasonable cold. The good news with extreme cold is you don’t have to shovel snow. Only Nfld/Lab has had snow and no extreme cold.

Oh! BTW the fluid levels didn’t fall by very much in the Halifax watering holes during my visit to the Southern climes. Being outside in shirt sleeves felt nice though.  NOT COLD


----------



## LGBaker

Bolor - I see you - the air is nice and clear this evening, isn't it? What say we drop our gaze a little north and west to St. Albert and try to make up for our absence from the Shang yesterday? Hey, Sinc -







I am beginning to wonder if I am about to join the very thin ranks of deaf letter carriers. I don't want to die under a 16 wheeler!

Jeac5 - I am interested in your impressions of life in the mid-southern (?) states. My daughter, her husband and my grandson are moving to Nashville in a couple of weeks. Son-in-law has a 5 year contract to write music for a publisher there, so it will be an extended period of residency. It's a little difficult to imagine how different it will be. I'll be visiting in October and am looking forward to it.

Sinc - excellent people deserve excellent service.


----------



## SINC

LGB, I neglected to mention to you that my brother-in-law was a letter carrier in Brandon for over 25 years. He retired at age 55, ten years ago. Are you anywhere near the magic number yet?

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

BigDL - how far south did you go? The fluid levels probably didn't change much while you were gone because they were frozen. Was it a little difficult returning to winter? I went to Mexico one winter long ago and recall very clearly how it felt to return. Ah...let me see...it was COLD and I was able to re-adapt only by focusing on that old mantra of geographers - point your pole away from the sun and you're going to get cold, man, cold, man, cold....


----------



## SINC

LGB, sorry to disillusion you, but he only went to HALIFAX for the weekend

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

I'm shattered!


----------



## SINC

Will he? Or won't he?

Tomorrow is the day!









Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Groundhogs Beware!!! The Fearsome Foursome Pack o' Doxies are loose!!!!


----------



## SINC

It is still to early here to know if our groundhog will see his shadow. We won't know yet for a couple of hours.

Cheers


----------



## (( p g ))

Six more weeks of winter, folks..confirming--like every other year--that we live in a winter climate where it remains cold at least until April. Ah well, it's nice to wish otherwise, even for a few minutes, isn't it? 

None of this precludes some from taking their own, weird measures to precipitate an early Spring...

[edit: woo-hoo post #1000...where else to share this but at the 'Shang!]

[ February 02, 2004, 10:18 AM: Message edited by: (( p g )) ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, PG, on #1000. Free coffee and muffins for you at the Cafe Chez Marc for the rest of the winter. Bolor has cornered the hot chocolate market, but we have plenty of tea and coffee left.


----------



## SINC

A milestone to be sure PG.

Congrats!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what we should do is breed the doxies and give everyone a pup when they reach a milestone. Then, we could start a doxie thread that would soon surpass this thread in the number of posts. Just a thought.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Friends at the Clubhouse and the Members of ehMac.

It is my distinct pleasure to announce the birth of my first born, MaxPower Jr. (Nicholas). He was born on February 1st, 2004 at 5:29 PM. He weighed in at 7 lbs 8.5 oz.

My wife's labour was long and arduous. Labour began at 12:00 AM Jan 31 and as I mentioned above, gave birth at 5:30 PM Feb 1.

That was the single longest day of my life, although it was also the best. Keeping in mind that I had been up all day and by the time I got home in the evening, I was up a total of 40 hrs. I can't even imagine what my wife must have been like considering she was up for the same time plus she had to give birth.

It truly is a miracle to witness the birth of your child. I consider myself blessed and fortunate to have a healthy, happy baby.

Take care all. I will check back when I can, but please do not expect any reply posts right away.

As the good Dr. would say: Piax.


----------



## MacNutt

Congratulations Maxpower!!   

All the best to you and your new family!  

Now the real work begins...everything that came before (no matter how tough it may have seemed at the time) was just an easy lead-in to the main act.







  

Trust me on this.


----------



## (( p g ))

Congratulations!!


----------



## LGBaker

Congratulations Mr. and Mrs. and Junior Maxpower. Let the journey begin!


----------



## Bolor

Congrats MaxPower! There are a few occasions in life you never forget. This will be one of them.


----------



## SINC

I have been waiting for just that announcement MaxPower.

Congratulations and all the best to you and your wife.

Say hello to sonny for me too would you? (In a year or two that is!)

Glad everything worked out well. Now all of you can get some well earned rest!

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Well done Mr Power and congratulations to Mrs Power! May I suggest that you follow the tradition started last week in the US and name young Nicholas version 2.0 ...  

We'll be waiting for the fine Cohibas upon your return as well as pictures on your .mac home page! I will organise an endowment for your boy so that he can afford a G12 by the time he turns 9...


----------



## MacNutt

You're giving out Cohibas, MaxPower??







 

Where does the lineup start? Count me in!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, MaxPower!!! This is grand news.


----------



## MaxPower

Thank you for the kind words everyone.

I've been told by many people how wonderful this experience is, yet words couldn't describe it. They were right.

I find it totally amazing that even after 1 day he knows who Mom and Dad are when we hold him. As soon as we pick him up the crying stops and he is content. This is of course after the nurse's are finished examining him.

Even after 1 day he is trying so hard to hold up his head. Amazing.

Well the line starts here for the Cohiba's, Don Thomas, Romeo et Juilette's and chocolate cigars.


----------



## SINC

In the continuing saga of the BOB (I've decide to name the car BOB, Burned Out Buick) the insurance adjuster was here yesterday afternoon.

Much to my surprise they very willingly agreed to have the car appraised as it were pre-fire to determine a value. they will be using one of two respected appraisal systems for North America.

All this means that the value could very well be in excess of what I paid for the car. They are also allowing me to keep the car in exchange for deducting the normal salvage price from the appraised value, which is 20%.

In short, if I get lucky, I could get a cheque for more than I paid for the car, and get to keep it too. If that happens, I will simply spend the money to rebuild it and wind up essentially with what I had to start with.

I should know the outcome tomorrow or Thursday.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that I may have BOB headed out on the road again.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

MP put me down for a chocolat cigar. I'll have it with my swiss mocha coffee over at Chez Marc.

That is indeed good news Sinc. (Should I be pleased or insulted that you name your car after me?) That car is 25 years old. Does it not qualify as a classic car? If so, It probably is valuable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, the Cafe Chez Marc is totally smoke free. Thus, you may have your hot chocolate inside, but have your cigar outside.


----------



## SINC

Bolor, you should be proud I have chosen such a fine name for my car. It is a tribute to a classic, and you DO consider yourself a classic, non?

Dr. G., I do not think there is any need to ban Bolor from Chez Marc since chocolate cigars are eaten, not smoked.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I totally misread the posting by Bolor. I never saw "chocolate cigar". These are acceptable. We had to ban brownies because of their "contents", but these should be fine.


----------



## Moscool

Dr G, how about an oriental room with plush cushions and Nargiles? (hubble bubble pipes). The sweet smell of honey-scented tobacco is impossible to resist, even if you don't smoke.

We could build it in a conservatory with electric windows. This way the smoke would draft up and one could meditate puffing on the tube, swaying to turkish music and watching the snow fall...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Moscool, but the Cafe Chez Marc is a family venue. Now, Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies and Damnation is another matter. ANYTHING goes there, but I have only heard rumors about the types of things that take place there. I would NOT allow any of my four doxies to venture into such an establishment. Of course, they are with Sinc now, so only he knows where they are at night.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., the Doxies have taken a liking to the throw rug under my recliner chair in the living room. We have hardwood floors, thus the need for the rug under the recliner to prevent scratching.

Now the Doxies seem to think I have some type of furry creature hidden under the rug. They gather round me at night as I am surfing ehMac and tuck their heads under the rug, while they await me to finish.

The upside of all this is that I do not have to look at the sad eyes when they want one of the healthy treats we keep for the Lhasa Apso. As a matter of interest, he has relented to the Doxies and allows them clear passage to the house and yard.

He does however keep asking when they will return to NL as he yearns to nap alone with me in the afternoons. I have assured him their master will call soon.

Cheers


----------



## lotus

Maxpower, congratulations on the birth of your son. Enjoy every precious minute with him, there is no greater gift.

If I remember correctly you are a Nascar fan so it's time again for Winston Cup, oops, that should be Nextel Cup. Will Earnhardt win at Daytona?

Sinc, that was an unfortunate accident to your Buick. How bad was the damage? Sounds as if your insurance company is going to come through for you and once again you will have BOB back in your driveway. 

Things are happening so fast in the Clubhouse, that I am having a hard time trying to keep up with all the activities. Dr.G does a good job of keeping everything running smoothly and I am impressed that coffee is always fresh when I have time to drop in.

It is encouraging that our new members have come to find the peace and companionship of all in the valley of the blue moon, even Macnutt has been seen lounging on the patio. He was caught reading Gerry Spence's book "How to Argue and Win Everytime".


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Sinc, lotus, et al. 

Sinc, sounds like the doxies are having a grand time with you. The "heat" is still on here re the "death" of St.John's Johnny. Sadly, he was an endangered breed of groundhog, and now the RCMP are involved. Hopefully, by Canada Day, the opportunity to return home shall present itself. We shall see.

Thank you for the compliment, lotus. However, this thread has a life of its own. Without me, it would still go on........and on.........and on. Of course, I would like to see Peter and Minnes more, but they must be busy.


----------



## Bolor

Just got back from cleaning the driveway ... again  Ah well, after all it is winter in Timmins. One has to expect this. 
Mama is off to the hospital for her weekly volunteering thing so I came in for fresh coffee and a muffin at Chez Marc. It's nice to finally meet Lotus. Perhaps we can share a table and trade experiences


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you have selected probably the finest person in ehMacLand with whom to sit down and share a moment. Coffee and muffins are on the house for anyone coming in from temps of -10C....for the rest of this winter.


----------



## Moscool

Continuing with my aim to provide a soothing environment to Chez Marc's habitués, perhaps we could build another little extension. This time make it a mini ice-hotel and recreate the feeling of this fabulous photo gallery taken in Sweden... I am now on the prowl for suitable music. Suggestions welcome...

[ February 05, 2004, 03:59 AM: Message edited by: Moscool ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, might I suggest the song "Hot town, summer in the city"???


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Not off to a good start today. For some reason the server at Telus will not give me my e-mail.

I even went to their site and tried to get it from their web mail service. I can see all 28 of them, but I can only read the first one. Each time I attempt to view another, it asks me to sign in again. Grrrr.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it's amazing how I am able to know exactly when it is 1030AM here in St.John's...........it is when the web slows down because of it being 9AM in the eastern US and part of Canada.


----------



## SINC

The good news is that the Telus server relented and let me have my e-mail.

The bad news is the one I was expecting didn't arrive.

Oh well, the days ARE getting longer!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, at least you had more time to play with the doxies. How are they making out????


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the muffin and coffee, Dr. G. It went down very well. 

I live with enough ice, snow and cold temps. 
The last thing I need is an ice castle! And you want me to sleep in it too ...I don't think so. 
I like my four star goose down duvet for the real cold weather. It sure has been nice this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, put four doxies in the bed with you, and you would not need such a duvet. They are living hot water bottles.


----------



## SINC

Let's put it this way Dr. G..

I've not been cold one night since their arrival.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is amazing how much heat they generate when the cuddle togeter, or lie alongside of you.


----------



## BigDL

A three dog night was the pro ported to be a sign of a very cold night. What are we to make of a four doxie night then? Is it saying something about doxies or cold nights?


----------



## Dr.G.

A four doxie night is anything below -40C windchill. Thus, anything higher is reason to turn down the thermostat, save energy, and live the simple life.


----------



## Moscool

Hey I'm getting the hang of this new bread machine!

Any special requests for the café?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Moscool. Weiner rolls for our meatless hot dogs would be nice.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr. G.,
are "weiner dogs" kosher?


----------



## Dr.G.

http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/HotDog/HDIndex.htm

http://www.megnut.com/photos/4th_of_July/index_1.html

http://www.nathansfamous.com/nathans/coupon.html


"1902 - Another story is that the term hog dog was coined in 1902 during a Giants baseball game at the New York Polo grounds. On a cold April day, concessionaire Harry M. Stevens was losing money trying to sell ice cream and ice-cold sodas. He sent his salesmen out to buy up all the dachshund sausages they could find, and an equal number of rolls. In less than an hour, his vendors were hawking hot dogs from portable hot water tanks while yelling, "They're red hot! Get your dachshund sausages while they're red hot!"


----------



## SINC

So Dr. G., did you take time to drop in to Ches's Fish & Chips shop to meet Belinda Stronach yesterday?

Sounds like an interesting place.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

The beauty of the internet!
The wisdom!

Well done Dr G.!


----------



## Moscool

BY THE WAY...

My bread machine claims to bake bagels. It does that because it has a steam function...

So three questions for m'learned friends:

1) Which corner of Eastern Europe did big Bs originate from?

2) Should they be boiled then oven cooked or simply steamed in a hot oven?

3) Why has Montreal become the wolrd bagel capital? (beats New York anytime; same thing for pastrami & smoked meat)

My head hurts...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am a Big R's Fish and Chips fan (big Ron has passed on, but the place retained his name). I usually vote NDP, so I really don't see the need to support her, although I would have liked to see her in the leadership debate on CBC, in which she has declined to participate.

Moscool, re your questions:

1) Which corner of Eastern Europe did big Bs originate from? The derivation of the word bagel is unclear. Joan Nathan, the author of "Jewish Cooking in America" (Knopf, 1998), says it comes from the German verb "biegen," "to bend." The late Alan Davidson wrote in his "Oxford Companion to Food" that the word arose from the Yiddish "beygel," itself taken from the German "beugel," meaning ring or bracelet. One bit of bagel lore has it that the bagel was invented in 1683, when a Jewish baker in Vienna baked a hard roll in the shape of a stirrup — "bügel" in German — as a thank-you gesture to the cavalry-leading King John III Sobieski of Poland, who had saved the city from Turkish invaders. Excerpt from Was Life Better When Bagels Were Smaller? in the on line edition of the New York Times, 1/2/04


2) Should they be boiled then oven cooked or simply steamed in a hot oven? Yes, boil them first.

3) Why has Montreal become the wolrd bagel capital? (beats New York anytime; same thing for pastrami & smoked meat) Montreal bagels, which my wife makes, are thinner than NYC bagels, and are cooked in a wood fire vs an electric or gas oven.


----------



## Bolor

Dr. G.
Do you think you could bring some of those bagels over to Chez Marc for us to try with our coffee? Sound deeeelicious


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, back in October, my wife gave me a birthday gift of a couple of dozen home-made Montreal-style bagels. My son and I finished them off in four days. They were so good, we made a meal out of them one day. I shall send them to you by FedEx, since the last time I sent them to Macdoc via Doxie Express, they ate them all. As well, the doxies are "wintering" with Sinc in sunny St.Albert.


----------



## Bolor

Thank you Dr. G. I look forward to them. Thank your wife for me too


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I have yet to tell her about the bagels. She is still relaxing now that the doxies are safe with Sinc. Hopefully, tonight's full moon shall not result in a disaster for Sinc. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

My fingernails seem longer than yesterday, my whiskers were longer too and my arms and hands seem to be thicker with hair.

Could these be symtoms of things to come tonight?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, did the doxies scratch or lick you??? If so, I fear the worst case scenario tonight.    Have someone you trust lock you in a room without windows.........better still, lock you in a steamer trunk with a few airholes. They should NOT let you out until tomorrow morning. Good luck, my friend. You have what has been called in Eastern Europe as Doxie Doom.


----------



## SINC




----------



## Dr.G.

To one and all, there shall be a wake in honor of Sinc's sudden passing during last night's full moon. BYOB is requested in lieu of flowers. It is what I think Sinc would have wanted for us all. Be sure to bring along your favorite Sinc posting or article for a marathon reading of "The Best of Sinc". 

His passing grieves us all.    He was a good friend, and a lover of dachshunds, which makes it all the more difficult to accept the fact that he died during a full moon attack by my own beloved doxies.


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G could please advise ...  Oh! the shock, I am so sorry to hear of the passing of our dear poster and friend Sinc...with his passing will he forever be *Sanc or Sunc* ? 

I get confused with the past tense and some say with a lot of things as well, but that’s not important now, we need to come together and celebrate his passing .... er life. It soooo difficult, I must go. :


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, we are all shaken at the shredding of Sinc, who sank into a symphony of sadness. He shall be missed. 

Our only hope is from an old Transylvanian cure for "death by doxies", but I fear that it may be too late.  Still, all we can now do is hope and pray. He was a good man.


----------



## SINC




----------



## Dr.G.

HE'S ALIVE!!! HE'S ALIVE!!!!!! Like the Phoenix he has arisen from the dead. That Transylvanian "potion" must have worked wonders, or our prayers have been answered. Welcome back Sinc.























Now, what are we going to do with all of these bottles of wine and Scotch????  Maybe we should pour it all into Manawan Lake as a blessing to the gods for returning our good friend home to ehMacLand?


----------



## Moscool

Dr G

I'm speechless, your erudition is awsome; to paraphrase Mike Myers, another cross border celebrity: "we're not worthy!". 

In true French style, I'll dunk my next bagel into my café au lait to your good health...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, right now we are celebrating the return of Sinc from the Land of the Death & Doom by Doxies. Praise the Lord and pass the bagels....


----------



## Moscool

Excellent news! May I recommend a bottle of Tsuica: Romania's plum brandy, a.k.a. Slivovice in neighbouring countries. Drink it chilled like vodka, preferably with pike roe or garlic sausage!

Regarding the origin of the bagel, I favour your second explanation: the Yiddish "beygel" it is more in line with Yiddish pronounciation than the first one, and the third one sounds too close to the invention of the croissant.

Le Chaim!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I love Slivovice. I had it for the first time in what was Yugoslavia. Still, it's a bit much to pour this into the lake in honor of the gods returning Sinc back to the Land of the Living. We currently have 326 bottles of wine, 3,473 bottles of assorted beers, rums, brandies, bourbons, rye and even a bottle of Sreech. There are 38,972 bottles of fine Scotch, compliments of a grieving Macnutt. We have gotten permission from the Alberta government to cut a hole in the ice and drop in into the lake just north of Sinc's home. If you have read of Tennyson's "Lady of the Lake", one can just imagine what "Sinc of the Lake" will bring about in this life. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received an email from PM Martin, declaring Feb.7th, "Long Live Sinc Day". The PM of New Zealand has agreed to change their Waitangi Day to Sinc Day as a national holiday of celebration. And even Howard Dean has asked Sinc to coordinate his "I have arisen from the dead in Wisconsin" event in mid-Feb. Yes, it shall be a glorious day when Sinc again walks throught the doors at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

It was easy enough. I simply took a picture of the moon, sealed off every window with foil and let the Doxies think they were baying at the real moon. Of course they weren't and the curse failed.

One has to get up pretty early to be this foxy.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, amazing, Mankind has been trying to put an end of the Curse of the Doxies since the Great Doxie Destruction of 839AD. In your brilliance, you have rid Mankind of a curse worse than the Plague. Kudos.

So, how are the little darlings????


----------



## BigDL

Sinc I was so sad to hear you didn’t die. When I saw the Phoenix I thought we would be regaled with epic stories of struggle and adventure or at least floating, bright lights, tunnels and such.

Don’t get me wrong I glad you are alive and happier we’re going to get a February Holiday, that a dead Liberal PM (PET), stiffed us with by not proclaiming Heritage Day and all.

But what a lost opportunity for a ripping good yarn as I could use one with the wild winter weekend whether that I am presently experiencing.


----------



## Bolor

Glad to see you outwitted the curse, Sinc.
Dr. G. we should move the booze accumulated for the wake over to Chez Marc for a survival party in Sinc's name. Pass the scotch please ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, all of the "booze" had been poured into Lake Manawan, which is now permanently ice free. The fish are jumping into the boats and a statue of Sinc has been erected upon its northern bank in honor of Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I had a swim in the lake and after I got out I noticed the guy in the paper looked a lot like my garden gnome:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I think that this sort of statement could get you exhiled from Alberta. Please keep the doxies from swimming in the lake. I don't want any "lush puppies" on their return.


----------



## SINC

Fear not Dr. G., someone in this household must remain sober and that duty falls to the Doxies. 

They must be members of Doxies Anonymous for they keep referring to their 24 step program.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

If them doxies, don't stay away for that rye stuff, they'll end up humming doxie lady!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, "Doxie Lady"???










Sinc, I think it's time the doxies returned home. The "heat" is off, in that the RCMP investigation found that a polar bear, not a pack of wild doxies, killed St.John's Johnny on Groundhog day. Thus, they are free to come home. My fear is that they will like it with you and decide to stay...........thus becoming prarie dog hunters at night. Of course, each month, when the moon is full..................


----------



## SINC

Stand by for another Doxie sighting Bolor. The now acquitted group are on their way back home!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you could send them home via VIA Rail in their personal car. When they arrive in Halifax, their personal limo will drive them to the airport to get on their own private jet to make it back to St.John's. Ah, the joys of being a favored breed of the Woz.


----------



## Bolor

Aw shucks. I was all ready to set up the telescope and had all the neighbours up for a doxie sighting. Perhaps they should travel in the luxury they deserve


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you can just imagine the railroad car that the doxies bought with their "winnings" over the past year. It was once owned by the director of CP Rail and used for transcontinental journies. Their private jet was given to me by Woz for a promise of a pup from Daisy's first litter.


----------



## Bolor

Dr. G.
Have you been watching anything about the dog show? There are some beautifully spoiled dogs there. Some of them seem to be as pampered as your beloved Doxies  
Just came in from shovelling, again! I realise that it is only a newfie flurriebut 10-12 cms every other day is getting a bit tiresome.









Oh well. Next week I start on a three month contract at my old job. It took a year for them to realise they missed me


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear they miss you at your old job Bolor.

I hope you were able to work a tidy "raise" into the contract and make it worthwhile!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, as the gang that now hangs around the Matawan Lake, "Work is the curse of the drinking class". Still, better to be wanted than to be "downsized". 

NO DOGS are more spoiled than our doxies!!! Actually, I know of some that are more spoiled than newborn babies. It's gets a bit crazy.


----------



## Moscool

Doxie spoiling can go a bit far... Here is a true story of friends of my parents' who had no children and were a bit older. They transfered all their affection on their Dachshund with fatal results.

Basically, the dog was fed on smoked salmon and calve's liver and left at home to watch television. It grew so plump that it developed the equivalent of bed sores under the stomach from rubbing on the pavement. It died young, probably from a heart attack and misplaced love...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, our doxies are on a natural diet (no commercial dogfood for them........we make our own). They are lean, mean fighting machines....the fearsome foursome to those they attack  ..........the loveable doxies to those they love.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies are back home at last. They brought back a load of "goodies" from Alberta. Daisy was even sporting a Kerry for President button. Excelsior!


----------



## Bolor

Dr. G. Are you sure they took the train? They got home pretty quickly. They must have had their plane pick them up in Saskatoon because they couldn't wait to get home








The snow plow went by again last night. I live on a corner lot and when they come around the corner, my driveway is the first hole and it fills up with at least twice my neighbours ... sigh ... I'll have to come back later for my hot chocolate


----------



## SINC

Bolor, I don't want you to be upset by this, BUT when our graders or ploughs come by to clear the streets, they are followed by a pair of bobcats.

One bobcat takes each side of a street and they quickly clean the snow pile out of every single driveway and pile it on each homeowners property. No heavy shoveling for us!

Cheers,


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, yes, Via Rail had a special train just for them, and they even cleared the tracks of all traffic.  Talk about a bullet train!!!   

Bobcats cleaning up the driveways!!!! What happened to the old fashioned way of using ones hands/arms/legs to do the work? Or better still, hook up oxen to a scoop-like plow and haul away the snow? This would never work in St. John's, in that all the snow we get in one winter would cover all of Alberta in about an inch or two of snow. I know that the farmers would like this sort of extra moisture, but we have no way of getting it to you. As well, St.j\John's has the highest per capita home ownership rate, currently at 94%. Thus, that's a great many driveways to clear out.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, I am not upset about your town cleaning the left-overs from the street plow. Since you are living in the last of the "have" provinces, you did not suffer the same amount of provincial downloading imposed on the rest of us by Martin's severe budget cuts. (before he was PM).
I certainly do NOT begrudge you the services that your cities and towns can give you. Besides, I'm sure that you appreciate that you do not have to clean out after a plowing, as your treadmilling and stationary bicyling are better for you that having to throw snow. 
Apparently, more people die in winter from shovelling than die from digging up gardens ... probably because we are out of shape and work too hard at it.

Dr. G. Bobcats would be too small to tackle your snow drifts. You would need huge Cat front-end-loaders (or back-hoes) to clean out your stuff!  
And then, where would they put it all? Actually, where DO they put the snow? In the ocean?

I agree with you too Dr. G. that the west (as a whole) needs a LOT of moisture. They have been suffering drought conditions for a few years now, and it impacts all of Canada because of higher grain costs. I see too that wheat embargo's may be resolved. Let's hope so because the western farmer needs a break. I pray that this "mad-cow-disease" scare is resolved real soon, like tommorow!


----------



## Bolor

While I'm looking about ehMac, I'm listening to an album by Blonker. (Dieter Geike). It's considered "New Age" as well as mostly electric guitar ... neither of which I normally listen to. (Name of album: Tree Of Life)
I was wondering if anyone had heard of him or the album and what your thoughts may be

BTW: I am a sucker for accoustic guitar and my most-best-favourite is Candian born Jesse Cooke. He plays a mean axe


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, there is a fleet of trucks that do nothing else but carry snow and dump it into the ocean. This goes into effect soon after New Year's Day and goes right up into late April. Day in and day out, the parade of trucks start dumping snow into our harbor and then go further afield when there is a risk of the snow freezing in the harbor.


----------



## SINC

Snow removed from our streets is taken to a large, fenced vacant piece of city owned property on the north east edge of the city.

It is dumped there in what grows to be very large piles, hence the fence to keep children from digging tunnels etc.

Some years when I drive by in late July, the pile is still slowly melting.

When melting is complete, all that is left is the sand they put down and it is collected, sifted, and reused next winter.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, as I said, our snow here in St.John's could be spread around all of Alberta at a depth of 3cm. It's yours for the taking. However, it would have to go as an "oversized package" via Doxie Express.


----------



## Moscool

I remember at U of Ottawa, snow collected on campus would be dumped on the GG's football field, then flattened with a 'steam' roller. This compact mass would not melt until May at the earliest, often later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, four winters ago, when St.John's had its record 21 feet of snow, the last bit of snow melted on Canada Day.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., sometime long ago I seem to recall you mentioning something about coin collecting.

I was going through an old box today and I came across a small ring box. Inside was something I had long forgotten about, given to me by an old gentleman in the early 50's.

It is a complete set of Canadian large cents, 11 in all from the years 1910 to 1920.

Would this be of any interest to a collector?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, at many bookstores, you should be able to find a Canadian Coin book which might give you some idea of their value. The key is the condition of the coins.


----------



## Bolor

Coin collectors are called numismatics. (I'm sure you already knew that  ) In a city the size of Edmonton, there must be a numismatic's club.
As Dr. G. suggests, if you get a book, then you would have an idea of the value. A numismatist would then be able to help you with the condition and therefore value of the coins. 
Good luck.
On another note, I have been getting up early all week to try to get used to it. While I was working, I had to get up at 4:45. It didn't take long to get used to sleeping in till 7:30 after I retired but getting up at 4:45 again will be murder.


----------



## SINC

I am an early riser and usually get up about 5:00 to read the papers. (We get both the Edmonton Journal and Sun).

Today being Friday the thirteenth and all, I am not sure if one should venture out today.

I will be sure to avoid mirrors and ladders today, but our neighbour has a black cat. I wonder if I can avoid him too?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, good thing that the doxies are here in St.John's, because they would hunt down your neighbor's black cat.

Bolor, coin collectors are called "numistmatists" and "numismatics" is the practice of collecting coins. A slight distinction, but an important one.


----------



## MaxPower

Just touching base with everyone here at the Clubhouse to let you know that I am surviving fatherhood.

Being a Dad is nothing like I imagined. Before I thought "sure, I'll have time to do all of the things that I used to do." Not so.

This is the first time in a while that I am getting computer time. There is so much to catch up on here at ehMac. But no worries, I should have some time to relax when I return to work on Monday









BTW, Dr. G & Sinc, I did manage to get a picture of my son only five minutes after he was born. Truly a moment to be treasured.

Any way, I will be able to chat more frequently as Monday rolls around.


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G et al in St. John’s it must be party central at the Shang with the ECMA’s in town. Did I hear the doxies were up for an award in the howling blues category?

Remember folks you have to pace yourselves this weekend we have watch for the doxies on the Sunday night gala from Mile One Stadium.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, I have a picture that the nurse took of me holding my son when he was 10 minutes old. I was not aware of anything else in the delivery room, just Stephen and yours truly. Now, he is 17+ and taller than yours truly.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the update MaxPower.

And welcome to fatherhood. My "children", boy/girl/boy are now 36/34/28 respectively. But the days they were born are still with me.

Cheers, and Happy Valentine's Day to all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, half an hour left in V-Day here in St.John's. It was a good day for all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Today, being the Sunday of a long weekend here in Alberta (Family Day), three of us will gather at one chap's home this afternoon to perform our quarterly spaghetti sauce ritual.

That is to say we have duly visited Spinelli's italian Grocery in Edmonton and stocked up on the supplies required to complete the task. We spend about six hours "cooking down" the sauce, bagging it in Ziploc bags, and freezing it for use on those nights when you get home from work and want a great plate of pasta in a hurry.

The added benefit is that I bring along my Al 1Ghz Powerbook and we hold a golf tourney (Tiger Woods PGA Tour) while waiting on the sauce.

There is NEVER any shortage of good beer at this function and we use it to experiment with new brands.

Family Day, by the way was established here about a dozen years ago when the Feds rejected the idea of a holiday in February. It was to be called Flag Day to celebrate the unfurling of our Maple Leaf flag on February 15, 1965 making it exactly 39 years ago today.

Too bad, as I would have preferred a national holiday celebrating that achievement over a provincial one with such a lame name, but we will enjoy it nevertheless.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Life's a Blast in Mr.Sinc's neighborhood. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, yes, the doxies were nominated and awarded the ECMA award for the "howling blues category" and will receive the award tonight for the best a cappella group. This is the major award that we were hoping for, and the Newfoundland Youth Choir, which is internationally reknowned, is NOT pleased being beaten out by the Fearsome Foursome. Too bad there is no Ed Sullivan how anymore....


----------



## SINC

Ahh, a holiday. Time to relax, get caught up on my reading and maybe even watch a movie.

If you don't live in Alberta, have a nice day anyway, while we enjoy our solitude.

And "Happy Back To Work" day to you Bolor!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

It's Presidents Day here in St.John's, at least at my house. We hope for a new president comes November.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Sinc for remembering. It was -32 this morning at 6:30 when I left for work. It will take a few days for the rust to wear off, but I'll make it. It's been over a year since I was here but it seems like a month ago.
I hope everyone at the Shang has a good day


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, is that -32C with or without the windchill? We are going down to -27C with the windchill tonight. Hold on to your hats/gloves and doxies, because it shall be a cold windy night tonight. Free hot chocolate for all at the Cafe Chez Marc for the rest of the winter.


----------



## SINC

You're welcome Bolor and I hope the first day back was a good one. (Other than that -32 stuff.)

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I tried out a new stair climber in a fitness store this morning, but decided against buying one.

Somehow the image of me on it doesn't quite work. What do the rest of you at the Shang think?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am able to run up and down real stairs two at a time, but I have yet to master this device, as well as the machine that simulates cross country skiing. I don't mind the treadmill or exercise bikes, but these other two make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G ... that was -32 and there was no wind.
Sinc, I made through day one. A little tired because getting up at 4:45AM. 

BTW real stairs are easier than those machines. Your (rear) cheeks woud be puffing out like your animated gif
My earlier post was made on a PC at work during lunch. Ugh.(for the PC, not the lunch)


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I have had the woodstove going all day in the family room. I also have a quartet of doxies lying in front of this warm stove.....a safe distance away. I wouldn't want to have four hot dogs !?!


----------



## LGBaker

Are there such things as tofu doxies?


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, Lord Jason Jinglestars, a close friend of the Earl of Sandwich, created a tofu dachshund. However, the trend never caught on, and so, while we to this day still as for a "sandwich" for lunch, the tofu doxie remains lost in the history of "what might have been".


----------



## SINC

Perhaps Dr. G., but what ever became of Doxfu and litter mate Fudox?

Not much history is available on their exploits.

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

I thought I saw the offspring - Bean, Curd, Cake and SoySauce - passing through Cranbrook just this afternoon. Could there be others?


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, in answer to your question, "Could there be others?", there are Wok, Wink, Wick and Willie from one litter, and Alpha, Beta, Charlie and Debbie from the other litter.


----------



## Bolor

I love this place!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I agree. The Shang has become a "home away from home" for many a lost soul. I wonder how Minnes, lotus and Peter S. are making out these days? They have been missed at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Nice to see Bolor up early enough so he can visit the Shang before he heads off to work.

Now that's commitment!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, actually, Bolor never left the Shang. Here was here at the Cafe Chez Marc, knocking back the hot chocolates, thinking about Spring.


----------



## LGBaker

Is it considered a carnivorous act to eat a tofu dog?


----------



## Bolor

Actually, Sinc, the reply this morning was from work. We start at 6:30 AM and work till 3:30 PM (with a 1/2 hour for lunch. That was the main reason the message was so short.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, according to the Vegan Society of Vienna, the home of the tofu Vienna sausages, a tofu doxie is NOT considered a meat product.


----------



## Peter Scharman

I heard my name being called and figured I'd better check in and say hello. I've been popping into ehMac lately, but not really spending much time. The mayor has decided that hobbiest "horse traders" like myself can't post items for sale without paying $100 for a flat number of postings at regulated intervals. It doesn't work for me, so I have less interest in staying on-line with the forum. I've been very pre-occupied with taking care of my wife who has been suffering with a disc/nerve situation and her mother who has been in serious condition in hospital for the past few weeks. I'm also working more hours and am too tired at the end of the day to feel like typing. Tonight is an exception and I was feeling badly that I hadn't been stopping in. It's good to see that new names are appearing regularly at the Clubhouse and that my good friend Dr. G has excellent company. Minnes was by the other day with a friend to pick up a low cost computer...it was nice to meet him again. I have to go now and work on another computer configuration before it gets too late, so I'll say goodbye for now. Good night especially to Dr. G...give the pooches a pat for me. 

[ February 17, 2004, 10:03 PM: Message edited by: Peter Scharman ]


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of all your misfortunes Peter.

Much luck in the future in whatever you choose to do.

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Peter Scharman. What Sinc said. Ditto.


----------



## minnes

Im back.
Hello to all of you people .
I see you all chipped in for a new foozeball table while I was gone.
I have been checking ehMac now and then, chipping in a post or two. I have volunteered for ehMax's secret project that I dont really know much about yet.
Yes a friend of mine wanted a cheap powrmac, so Peter came up with a reasonable unit , and all seems well and good. We didnt stay to long, I guess noone had much time to hang around. For the past month I have been selling off the Minnes collection of rare old cereal boxes on eBay and have pretty much made enough to clear up my debts. My programming job is getting a little tedious, so, Im hoping the movie work starts up soon, It was a lot of fun.
So I hope all is well you folks, I do check in , but dont always post, but will try to more often.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, welcome back, but sorry to hear of your situation. Minnes, welcome back as well, and glad to hear of your cereal box sales (try saying that three times quickly). Now, if lotus would hear here name the "trinity" would be complete. What is it that Peter Pan urged us to do to get Tinkerbell to reappear???


----------



## SINC

cereal box sales
cereal box sales
cereal box sales

Nothing to it Dr. G..

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, why would lotus suddenly share with us her special grace and charm at the chant of "cereal box sales"??? Now, maybe if we all said "Cute doxie puppies....cute doxie puppies...." that might bring her back into the Cafe Chez Marc? We shall see.


----------



## Moscool

Actually a bit trickier as a plural:

cereals box sales
cereals box sales
cereals box sales


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, stick with the playbook. We do not want to reincarnate C.W. Post, just bring back lotus.


----------



## Moscool

Very excited: off to Russia on Friday! Wife nervous: bombs, collapsing roofs, mugggings and heavy handed police are all possible... I'm cool: been there many times. What should I tell her beyond: lightning never strikes in the same place twice?


----------



## (( p g ))

Horoshaw!
Have a great time, Moscool. Don't worry too much about the risks of travelling...just consider it part of the adventure! 

Are you going to Moscow or elsewhere?

[ February 18, 2004, 08:56 PM: Message edited by: (( p g )) ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Vaya con Dios, Moscool. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Not sure if you are going for a holiday or your job takes you there Moscool, but either way have a successful trip.

If you can find a web connection, we would look forward to hearing of your adventures there.

Go safe and enjoy!

Cheers


----------



## lotus

The doxies have beckoned and here I am. Nice to see so many dropping in for the usual morning coffee and bagels.

Peter, I am sorry to hear that your wife is not well and only hope that she recovers quickly. 
Seems bad luck does come in threes.

Minnes, are you actually getting money for those old cereal boxes? What is so special about them? I should talk to Peter and see if he could come up with a cheap Mac for my son. They had a PC and it died a sudden permanent death.

Bolor, we can't seem to be online at the same time, but never fear we shall eventually meet and have a nice long talk about the good old days.

Moscool, do have a good time in Russia, just don't go into any buildings with glass roofs covered with snow. 

Dr. G. hope the doxies are enjoying the winter and all that snow that you have down there. I have been keeping close tabs on the Shang, but have had a problem with my computer. Sometimes I can't get some of the pages to load and after a few tries I move on. Tonight I am using that other browser (IE) and it seems to be working fine. 

Dec. 1 was the day I stopped smoking!! Since then I have been keeping busy reading a stack of books that have accumulated and watching all the movies that I have taped over the last several months. Just watched "The Killing Fields" and "Mississippi Burning". They were just as interesting as they were the first time I saw them.

Sinc, are you following the US politics? I must admit I have been spending too much time on the internet reading everything I can find. It is my sincere hope that the Democrats smarten up and send Bush back to the ranch. 

Have a good evening.


----------



## SINC

lotus, nice to see you back at the Shang.

No, I don't follow U.S. politics too closely until it is much nearer to the presidential election. There are just too many candidates. I prefer to look a little closer when they narrow it down to Bush and whoever opposes him, since there is nothing I can do about the outcome of who the opposition is anyway.

Glad to hear you quit smoking. Stick to it and it gets easier every day. I for example am on day 1,273 since I quit, but who's counting?

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I should not let this day pass without wishing our friends in Atlantic Canada all the best in their struggle with the winter storm today. I hope you are all safe and sound and can "ride it out" in warmth and comfort.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, lotus. Glad to see that you are well. The doxies say "Hi" (I was translating their barks).

Sinc, it appears to be an intense storm that is building strength as it departs over Nova Scotia and heads our way. The radar on the Environment Canada website is, in the words of my son's best friend, "Awesome, man. Cool." Of course, his dad has a snowblower, but with the predicted drifting being over a person's head, a snowblower will be of little use. Luckily, the doxies are good diggers. We shall see.


----------



## minnes

for Lotus and others who think I am kidding
here are one of my many sales this last 5 weeks

check it out , a 1985 empty used cereal box, I sold it for about $150 dollars
I Dont always get that much, but I have raised enough to kill my debts quite nicely.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=10790&item=3658704089


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, did you save these boxes yourself? It's a unique collection for sure.


----------



## SINC

I gotta start eatin' more cereal and saving the boxes. I'll need the dough when I am in my eighties!

Cheers


----------



## minnes

My theory is that this stuff is normally thrown in the trash, the catch is this, the less people save an item, the more chance their is of it being valuable. Of course it also has to be in demand. Short supply with a modest demand can cause crazy price increases.
I only started saving my own used boxes since 1991, I have picked up about a 100 older boxes over the years at antique shows, and the like. Most of this stuff just sat in a big box in storage.
Now after sizing up my finances, I decided to sell off some of my stuff to to free up some cash.
What amazes me is how cheap some stuff sells for on eBay, then people fritter good cash away on this stuff.
Their really is an inbalance of financial responsibility in this world.


----------



## Bolor

Lotus, I still look forward to our meeting at Chez Marc's for a cup of coffee and a bagel. Congrats on your quitting smoking!!!







. Keep up the good work. It gets a little trying at times but if you remember that kissing a smoker is like licking a dirty ashtray, that may help with your resolve. It's been nearly 25 years for me and it probably has lengthened my life. I can't believe I smelled like that.

I would like to echo Sinc's sentiment regarding the horrific storm on the east coast. What you people got or are getting is more than we get most winters.  

Dr. G. That storm may you close to the 21 feet you got a while back


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, the doxies have been outside playing in all of this snow. They are like a dark torpedo in the white snow drifts.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., if the snow even gets near the second floor window, let us know and we shall send an "Alberta Clipper" to help with the defrosting.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we were spared the extreme weather that those in NS/NB/PEI experienced. We had 15cm of snow fall yesterday, and then it turned to rain. The 2cm of rain would have been 25cm of snow had it been colder. The winds were blowing stronger than expected, which shifted the storm further out to sea. Still, flying doxies??? What a sight!!


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear the storm lessened by the time it got to your place Dr. G..

I'll bet you don't even miss the much anticipated shoveling of the driveway.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the storm did not lessen, it just moved further out to sea than expected. Most times, we get hit hard with these northeasterly storms. Four winters ago, we had 4 major blizzards of 30+cm of snow in a 13 day period. I worry about the older people in cities such as Halifax, since I know what it is like to be housebound.


----------



## SINC

Watching the TV news reports on the snowfall in Halifax was quite an eye opener for me.

I simply can't imagine what we would do to contend with that much snow. No wonder a state of emergency was declared.

Thankfully, I heard of no loss of lives due to the storm.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I recall when St.John's had 4 "snow bombs" in the course of 13 days. It was not the snow as much as the drifting, as took place in Halifax. Doors were drifted in and there was no place to put the snow as each of the storms hit us. In the end, if I could have put a lid on top of the two piles of snow that paralleled my driveway, I could have hidden a small school bus. I don't own a snowblower, but they are useless when the snow is in six to ten foot drifts and is heavy because it came off of the North Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I recall when St.John's had 4 "snow bombs" in the course of 13 days. It was not the snow as much as the drifting, as took place in Halifax. Doors were drifted in and there was no place to put the snow as each of the storms hit us. In the end, if I could have put a lid on top of the two piles of snow that paralleled my driveway, I could have hidden a small school bus. I don't own a snowblower, but they are useless when the snow is in six to ten foot drifts and is heavy because it came off of the North Atlantic.


----------



## BigDL

South-East New Brunswick dodged a bullet but with the dampness in the air and the whether induced "twinge" (of pain) in my lower back it didn't miss us by much. No snow here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax is in for even more snow today. These snow bombs are no laughing matter, in that they tend to stay in the same spot and bring storm after storm every few days, with flurries in between these major storms. I wish all of the people in this fine Canadian city an end to this force of nature.


----------



## SINC

My oldest son is in Mexico with his best friend, who resides in Halifax. I think he is in for a rude surprise when he flies home tomorrow. It is unlikely they even know about the storm, given the limited Canadian news available in Puerto Vallarta.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, will the airport even be open tomorrow???


----------



## SINC

Good question Dr. G..

My son will have no problem landing here, but I fear his pal Geoff may face a delay getting home.

Perhaps someone who lives near Halifax will advise us if the airport is open.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

Did it snow out east??


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the radar from Environment Canada does not look promising for incoming or outgoing flights. We need someone like CubaMark, who is in Halifax, to confirm what it is like outside.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., this from the Halifax International Airport web site:

TRAVELER ADVISORY
Sunday, February 22, 2004 - 12.p.m (noon)
Public parking lots at Halifax International Airport remain snow-filled as workers continue  snow removal efforts.
Public parking will not be available at the Airport for the next few days. Members of the traveling public are asked to use taxis or buses and avoid bringing their cars to the Airport because of the severe parking shortage.
 Airlines have resumed limited operations since runways were cleared after Thursday’s record snowfall.

Looks like landing is possible.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, snow removal is what is difficult. In Halifax, as in St.John's, trucks are used to dump the collected snow into the harbor. The problem is that it has to stop snowing to let the removal process have some impact. I wish them luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

A peaceful good night to one and all.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. Just dropped in for a quick cup of hot chocolate. I need it after the brisk temps this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, one hot chocolate coming up. Would you also like some freshly baked low-fat muffins???


----------



## SINC

Low-fat muffins suit my diet to a "T", as in tasty.

Ho hum. I will try very hard to enjoy another day at +6, but it is getting tedious.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have strawberry, blueberry and doxie-berry muffins. 

Send some of the warmth to Halifax. They need it NOW. +2 and foggy here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I shudder to even ask what "doxie-berry muffins" are composed of?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I call them doxie-berries because I can never remember their name and the doxies like to eat them on our walks by the river. My wife calls them "Saskatoon berries".


----------



## Bolor

I'll have one with the S'toon berries please.
Sinc, I wish our weather would get as tedious as yours


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., there is nothing, and I mean NOTHING that compares to a piece of home-made Saskatoon berry pie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on a hot summer's day.

It is one of my fondest memories of childhood and the tastiest darn thing you ever tried!

I suspect Bolor would agree with me.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife was amazed to come upon a load of "Saskatoons" (as she calls them), ripe and untouched by anyone. Most people don't know what they are and leave them on the vine. My wife knows what they are and knows what to do with them. She makes what I call a "mock-apple crisp" with these berries instead of apples. Warm and with vanilla ice cream is the way I too like this treat.


----------



## SINC

To the Shang Gang:

I noticed today that Dr. G., quietly snuck over the 6,000 post mark with little or no fanfare.

To honour that achievement, I decide to hang a ceiling fan in Chez Marc. Hopefully it will keep us all cool this summer and mark the occasion in a suitable manner.

Cheers


----------



## minnes

Hi all
Im plugging on with my cereal auction, here is a link to a wacky item I sold last week
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=35696&item=3661488201
here is link to something I am selling this week- a 1953 cereal box with a neat Space Patrol TV Show premium offer for a Hydrogen Ray Gun Ring. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1322&item=3662853967
Certainly a rare item though not in great shape, but 50s science fiction things are pretty intersting. I have seen some people ask over $300 for mint items like this one.
anyway thats some of the stuff I have been dealing with.
What's going on with all of you fine folks?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, now, if I still had a "Hydrogen Ray Gun Ring" I might be allowed back in the Space Patrol club we had as kids. Such is Life.

Sinc, the doxies wagging their tales will generate enough air current to render your ceiling fan useless until the really hot "dog days of summer". Then, it shall cool even the laziest of sleeping doxies. Thanks for the thought. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, your MP, the Rt.Honorable Williams, has faxed me a copy of the mysterious letter. I advice you to QUICKLY leave the country. I am sending you a first-class airline ticket (via Doxie Express) to help you in this task. Take the doxies with you and when you arrive in this island retreat (it's best that you not know the destination just yet) wait for word that you may return safely to Canada. Do NOT talk to anyone, and trust NO ONE other than the doxies. Good luck.....bon voyage and Godspeed.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., the "Sage from St. Albert" has struck again. Disregard the letter from my MP.

I foresaw the event and printed this in my column last Friday to offset same:

"I think there is one upside for local residents to the Auditor General’s report and that is the appointment of our very own MP John Williams to head the federal audit inquiry. Seems to me St. Albert gets a lot of very good publicity from the good work of our MP. He has been front and centre for years in the national media for his watchdog approach to misspending of funds. Better a MP with those credentials than a member of the sitting government relegated to the back benches, I think. Serves us well indeed does John."

He thinks well of me now.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes Williams thinks highly of you, but there are others who do not. You are NOT safe where you are right now. The doxies should arrive by noon your time, and you shall be headed for an undisclosed location in the sunny south Pacific soon after. Bon voyage.


----------



## SINC




----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I hope that you are sending this from the airplane. Couldn't get you an executive class seat next to the doxies, so I arranged to have their private jet pick you up at the airport. By now you should all be over the Rockies and heading for refueling at the airport in Vancouver. From there you shall be on your way to paradise.


----------



## Bolor

You guys crack me up!















Pass another S'toon berry mufin please and I think I'll have a cup o' joe this time.


----------



## SINC




----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a Private Message from Sinc. He and the doxies have arrived at their island hide-away in the sunny south Pacific. Once the heat is off with this scandal (I am not at liberty to tell you how Sinc is involved, especially since he is not covered by the "whistle-blower" protection that does not yet exist in Canada), but his involvement was accidental (something about a blood oath he took as a young lad when he was in a Swiss finishing school), and it involves the very structure of the Canadian government. 

Sinc, the doxies are trained by the US Secret Service, in that they will protect you with their lives if need be, but hopefully it won't come down to that. Do NOT give Rootie any Pina Coladas, since he starts to act foolish. Make sure they all wear their sun hats (they already have their sun glasses) and at least 30+ Sunblock for all of them. Have fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, coffee instead of hot chocolate???????  Why the sudden change in drinks?????


----------



## Moscool

Ho ho ho

Just finished tunneling out of Russia, slowed down by the weight of Stolichnaya but made it back safely to London tonight. Many stories to share, but that's for another day: ... and so to bed ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, did you "tunnel" out of Russia with the aid of doxies? Just kidding. Welcome back to ehMacLand.


----------



## Moscool

Funny place where old habits die hard: it took significantly more time to get out of the country than to get in







So I guess tunneling was an appropriate metaphor, sans doxies but with good quantities of renewably managed black gold...


----------



## SINC

I look forward to the tales of your Russian experience Moscool.

Cheers


----------



## BigDL

Sinc your signature reminds me of what my grandfather used to say on the matter of loaning money, “I would rather find out the integrity of a person for $2.00 rather than $20.00.”

Then there was his other famous saying to “thanks a million Fred” his response “Hard to fit that in the (gas) tank.”


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, with the blowout from the dismissals from the various Crown Corporations, you are now free to return to Canada. Just do not use Via Rail for the remainder of 2004 and don't use Canada Post. Other than that, you name has been cleared. Seems that the unindicted felon went by your first and last name, but his online name was Sunk. Thus, the confusion. Your good name has been restored.


----------



## SINC

BigDL, that applies for the rest of today, but I change the signature line every day, so tomorrow it will not apply.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

See what I mean?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, welcome back home. I see by the tan on the doxies that you all had a grand time in the south Pacific.


----------



## minnes

Gd evening all
I got a strange gig Friday
I have to have rats and lizards crawling on me for a TV shoot in Hamilton on Friday. Its for a background job on a show caled The Strip, a new comedy TV show. Sounds like fun to me and i think for the first time I get paid union wages due to the small set. For that kind of cash, I would eat worms, prefereably fried with barbecue sauce- but thankfully I dont have to go there.
Then this sunday i auction off my beloved collection of Monster cereal boxes in my quest to save up for an iBook which I hope to purchase in April. A worthy sacrifice. I ll let you know how the rats and lizards behaved in a couple o days.


----------



## SINC

minnes, I stumbled across THIS today and thought you might enjoy it.

Perhaps you have already seen it, if so, no harm done.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, rats and lizards????  







Still, anything for an honest days work is not to be mocked. I am not a big rat or lizard person, so "better you than me". Now, if there was ever a scene with a person being swarmed by doxies, count me in.


----------



## minnes

Sinc
I have bought several items from this guy through the years, his ebay name is funzo99.
Dr G I think it is just one little rat, and I think it is a union rat, you know the type, the kind of rats who arrive with their own entourage. Well fed lizards are pretty docile creatures from what I have seen.
No one wants to cross paths with a Hamilton sewer rat. I saw one a couple of years ago as it scurried into a hole in a wall.
I will call you for any doxie shows that come up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, we had Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies in Dr.G's Dungeon of Doom broadcast on the public access station here in St.John's, but we were forced off the air. Seems we went up against CBC News with Peter Mansbridge, and beat him soundly in the ratings.


----------



## Moscool

Minnes:

You may want to check out these highly intellectual videoclips from a recent programme. I parfticularly enjoyed the ones about eating giant worms and fish eyes... 

(You need Windows Media Player installed on your machine)

Good luck with the rodents & friends


----------



## minnes

Well, I have some time while my clothes are in the dryer, to relax before i go in today. It turns out the set is just about 3 miles down the street. I can take the city bus to the holding area.
Moscool
I doubt I will have to eat any bugs, worms or any othe animal parts . It turns out this Show is on YTV, and I doubt that network has many folks chowing down on eyeballs. Thankfully, I an not thrilled with the thought.


----------



## SINC

I'll take the cereal boxes over swarming rats any day minnes!

Although it is not a problem here in rat free Alberta.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

We should have a 3000 post/200 page party for this thread someday soon. Just a thought.


----------



## MaxPower

It's funny you should mention that Dr. G. I was wondering yesterday how many pages the Shang has in comparison to the Monster Thread. not surprisingly, The Clubhouse has far exceeded anything in the Monster Thread.

I wonder how much bigger this thing is going to get.

Will there ever be an end   to the Clubhouse?

Let's hope this Thread has a lot more longevity left in it.


----------



## Moscool

Sinc: 

I've never heard of a rat-free place. I would expect to see many of them in the grain part of the province (East?) and I would expect many around heat pipes in cities throughout the winter.

Was it a joke or a fact?


----------



## Moscool

Dr G:

I have taken an option on Jean-Paul Goude (of Paris 1989 celebrations fame) to organise a parade at Café Chez Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, a fine idea re a parade.

LGB, the Monster Thread was stopped due to technical limitations on the server. ehMax has a new server, and thus, no limitations. I never thought that it would have taken on a life of its own, but who am I to judge quality? I have received various flames via email and PMs demanding that I stop the thread, but it's NOT my thread and even if I stopped posting I feel that others would continue on without me. This is as it should be in a democratic thread.


----------



## LGBaker

No rats in Alberta? I saw one.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was amazed at how many squirrels there were in Calgary. I am a real fan of squirrels, and there are loads of the friendly little critters all over the city.


----------



## SINC

Moscool, my comments about Alberta being rat free was fact.

Read about it here on the Alberta government web site.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Long Live The Shang! I really enjoy the witty reparte and am suprised that you would be famed Dr. G. I know I haven't real all the posts, but certainly a good many of them and I don't recall any that were "flameworthy". And the stories about the escapades of your beloved Doxies are a treat for me to read. I have laughed out loud at some of the fun poked here. I repeat: Long live the Shang!

Now ... I think I'll have a cool one today as the weather is Grrrrreat


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to the final 50. Anyone for a Times Square-like countdown, complete with falling ball???

Bolor, the PMs in this forum, which can be traced, were not really flames, just "strong requests" to stop posting so much, stop talking about the doxies, get a Mac, stop philosophical threads/postings, etc). The emails were not traceable and not signed were a bit more severe. They were not threatening, but could be called flames. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Bolor, whatever you do, don't "flame" that cool one.

I hate warm beer!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, for you 2000th post, I shall have a bottle of your favorite Scotch and a container of pure iceberg ice to chill it to perfection.


----------



## SINC

A nice thought Dr. G., but a little premature perhaps?

That is nearly 200 posts away.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, better to be prepared than unprepared.


----------



## BigDL

Sinc one small step for man, one giant... Dr. G is right pressures on.


----------



## Dr.G.

There really is no pressure here, in that "the journey of a thousand miles begins with but a single step." As my grandfather oftentimes said, "Every little bit, added to what you've already got, gives you a little bit more."


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., my grandfather taught me almost the same thing, but his version differed slightly:

"The journey of a thousand miles begins with a broken fan belt and a leaky tire."

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the thousand mile quote is from Mao.


----------



## Moscool

Squirrels are just flying rats...

But in the name of cuteness, we kill one but feed the other...

I have what looks like a terrific squirrel recipie in my game cookbook. Any volunteers?


----------



## SINC

Moscool, while I have never eaten squirrel or rats, I have dined on their larger cousin, muskrats.

In the 70's, when I lived in Wallaceburg Ontario and was a member of the Royal Canadian Legion branch 18, they used to have a dinner every spring that was called the "Marsh Hare Dinner". The appetizer was oyster stew, followed by half a muskrat.

It is very dark meat and to be honest, the half on my plate always looked like half a cat to me. (It was split lengthwise down the backbone) It was best consumed while still hot, for if it cooled, it took on quite another flavour which reminded me of bear meat.

The event was always held in early spring to avoid the "marshy" taste they developed once the water temperature warmed.

Hundreds turned out for the event every year, but I think it was more a "macho" thing to do, than for the rather dubious enjoyment of the meat itself.

Cheers


----------



## minnes

Gd mornin all
Sinc, you make muskrat sound unappetizing, maybe I ll pass next time it is offered, if ever, around here.
Well, I did the TV shoot friday, got home at 1230 am after 14 and half hours, fortunately it was shot just 3 miles dirctly east of my house. This is the third time I have gotten background performing jobs in downtown Hamilton in the last 6 months, while the rest have been in Toronto and one in Camebridge. The show comes on YTV in the fall, I will try to take a screenshot if possible when it airs. Oh and i got shortchange on the rodents crawling on me. They had only 2 or 3 rats and lizards for 25 background folks. I did have a very nice meal though. Chicken, pork, vegatables, salad, cake etc, but no bugs, worms or muskrats. Now today i am scanning some more auction items for eBay. Life is good.


----------



## lotus

Minnes, glad life is going well for you. Your movie career sounds interesting and who knows someday you may get the big break and we will all be here at the Shang waiting for your next blockbuster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, when you win your first Oscar I trust you shall remember us all. Until then, paix mon ami.

lotus, good to see you back. I trust that you shall join us for the post #3000 celebration?


----------



## SINC

Yes lotus, nice to see you back in the "Shang".

Please don't be a stranger.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

A true story nevertheless khayman.

To this day I wonder if the practice is ongoing at branch 18.

I may have to call the local paper and ask to quell my curiousity.

And by the way, welcome to ehMac and "The Shang".

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Sinc ... your signature-of-the-day is sadly too true






















Minnes ... It was probably a good thing thatthere were only a few rats and lizzards. That could be a problem. 
We don't have rats in northern Ontario either. I think we are too far north for them. No racoons either. Just lots af beaver and some muskrats. Our sqirrels are the same size as chipmunks.
I echo Dr. G's and Sinc's "welcome back" Lotus and a hearty welcome to khayman to the shang.


----------



## khayman

that muskrat thing sounds pretty sick...
and kinda funny it was in wallaceburg... 

i'm from sarnia, my family used to live in wallaceburg (moved just before i was born, thankfully, not that sarnia's really much better)


----------



## Dr.G.

I wonder if there is a way to find out just how many different people have posted in this thread? I say this not wanting to do this task by going back to page #1 and reading all the nearly 200 pages one-by-one.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., this should not be too hard to accomplish if we all pitched in. Say if one Shang member took 10 pages and went through them and posted a list of the different persons posting in those particular 10 pages. The next person in turn could do 10 more pages and then copy and paste the first list with the additional people found, and so on.

Seems to me this could be accomplished by 10 people or so in a very short time.

Put me down as volunteer number one. I will do the first 10 pages today and post the result.

Anyone else interested in taking pages 11 to 20, and so on up to 200?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is a fine idea. Now, if we could only get more than the two of us to agree as to this idea. I would rather not take the first 100 pages and leave the next 100 to you.

How is Life treating you on this fine day???


----------



## rhino

Although I lurk daily, I'm curious Sinc, what time you rise, shine, and arrive to banter in the Shang Clubhouse?

Dr.G being in the earliest reaches of the nation surely is the foremost ehMac ambassador to us all. Yet you two have struck a fine accord with your choice of topics and writing. You also seem to have already posted by the time I check in to ehMac as part of my morning routine.

As a quick comment, Dr.G., I'm told the black squirrels in Calgary were imported to the Calgary Zoo in 1912, bred prolifically as they had ample food and few predators. They spread throughout the city as trees were planted and matured and now the black squirrel has forced out the native (and smaller) red squirrel from most areas.

I have seen the odd red making a valiant effort at protecting it's territory in our older neighbourhood but with little success. The blacks have taken over and remind me of the "furry-tailed rats" of Montreal as Donald Britten used to call them.


----------



## Bolor

I don't mind taking 10 pages, but what do we do if the 10 or so people on my pages are the same one's on Sinc's pages who has half the same people on Dr. G's pages? I don't think it would work. There has to be a better way to get the unique names filtered from the thread. Maybe some the programming gurus would know how.

Good call, BTW Sinc on the Name-That-Tune page. There was enough there to know that I knew it but not enough for me to name it.

Another note, ehMac does not look nearly as nice on a PC as it does on the Mac


----------



## Dr.G.

Rhino, yes, come to think of it, all of the squirrels in Calgary (those that I have seen) are the slate gray/black color. Interesting comment about their origin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I am wondering how many different people have posted in this thread. So, if you had 13 different people in your thread you would list their names. Sinc would list their names and if they are all the same, then there would be 13 people so far on this master list. Then, if I had 20 different people, with 7 people not on your list or the one Sinc generates, then we have a total of 20 different people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rhino, not sure if I could be called "the foremost ehMac ambassador". I am just one of many here in the Shang. We are a benevolent democracy, although I do insist that you do NOT step on the doxies in the Cafe Chez Marc. As well, we do request that you do NOT smoke in the Cafe. Other than that, everyone is welcome to come to the Shang and hang out among friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess we are going to reach page #200 prior to reaching post #3000. Still, the numerical odds of both taking place on the same post was somewhat high. Still, they shall be close. We shall see.

Hopefully, Sinc has an array of unique icons tucked away somewhere to make the occasion. Once again, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too bad the Weather thread was not part of this thread. That way, we would be soon approaching 4000 posts. Actually, if the truth be known, I like things just the way they are with the division of the two. Now, of course, if there was a doxie thread we would have passed post #5000 when MannyP got his doxie pup.


----------



## Dr.G.

We need to find some firework gifs...... hint, hint oh Mavens of the Icons (aka Peter and Sinc). Or a small Quicktime video of real fireworks. This would be a fitting introduction to the next millenial posting number for this thread. Any other suggestions???


----------



## Dr.G.

In that this thread was created on April 4th, 2003, what happens on April 4th, 2004? Will the early pages of this thread vanish, as did the Monster Thread??? Other than print it out, might there be any other way to archive the early posts of this thread???


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a nice email from someone who has read bits and pieces of this thread but has never posted. Thank you, whomever you are out there in ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

We should rename this the "Joie de vivre" thread for all the peace and joy it has brought to the multitudes.


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## Dr.G.

I seem to be talking to myself........which is probably better than talking with the doxies. Still, it's lonely here at the top of Mount Shang.


----------



## rhino

I told you you were Foremost. But I was referring to you being one of the earliest daily posters due to your most easterly location.

Glad to know you're out there. Doxies, massive "when is Dr. G getting his Mac thread" and all


----------



## SINC

rhino, I arise each day between 5:00 and 5:30 a.m., as I have to take my heart meds at 6:00.

I then have a coffee and read both the Edmonton Sun and Journal. By 6:45 I am at the computer for my morning visit to ehMac. I have usually finished posting by 7:15, then have breakfast. At 7:30 I hit the showers and leave the house at 8:00 for work.

No great mystery there.

And Bolor, when I complete my 10 pages (which may have to wait until tomorrow as some things have come up this afternoon) I post the names of different posters from pages 1 to 10 in alphabetical order.

The next person can copy and paste my list in the post and add any names found that ARE NOT on my list keeping them in alphabetical order. Then number it from pages 1 to 20. And on and on until we get 1 to 200. Easy enough, no?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Rhino, my wife is from Calgary, so I am glad to know that city still exists. Come to think of it, the rest of the country could be sucked into a void or time-warp, leaving all of use here in NL to fend for ourselves. Give my regards to the Calgary Tower, which I always find impressive when we go to Calgary for a visit. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Las Vegas has 3-1 odds on 27 different people. I would like to think there are more. We shall see.


----------



## Moscool

Sinc: I finally got the pics back from the lab and managed to upload them here. St Pete is ginormous; Moscow is now a world city. Pics are patchy because I bought quite a few museum catalogs so didn't need to photograph the outside of the Hermitage, etc.

Best kept secret: the Yusupov Palace. A real treasure! Here is a pic search on Google. Enjoy!


----------



## LGBaker

Moscool, I can only say WOW. Thanks so much for posting the photos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I find those pictures amazing, from both an historical standpoint, and from an amature photographers appreciation of fine photography.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not wanting to miss out on post #3000, I shall do what I did with my son when he was a little boy and wanted to stay up until midnight on New Years Eve. I would set the clock ahead 4 hours or so and when it came to "midnight" he had to go to bed after he wished everyone a Happy New Year.........at 8PM here in St.John's. 

So here goes..........10


----------



## Dr.G.

...9.........


----------



## Dr.G.

........8........


----------



## Dr.G.

.......7.......


----------



## Dr.G.

.....6........


----------



## Dr.G.

........5........


----------



## Dr.G.

.......4..........


----------



## Dr.G.

....3.......


----------



## Dr.G.

....2.......


----------



## LGBaker

... Dr G...a small contribution...


----------



## Dr.G.

.......1.............. HAPPY Tri-Centennial post to one and all.





































Thank you LGB. Let the celebrations begin.


----------



## LGBaker

See you at the Quadra-Centennial.


----------



## LGBaker

I guess that should be Quadra-Millennial.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, that's a great idea.

....997.........


----------



## SINC

Well, I have to admit that I can be a stubborn SOB when I want to be. Three and one half hours ago, I began my count of the first 10 pages of the individual posters to the Shangri-la clubhouse.

I quit at page 201.

So now I know exactly how many individual posters there are, but I will leave you all to continue to wonder how many.

I have composed the list of posters, much like the cast of a movie, in the order of their appearance.

I will now accept guesses as to what that number might be.

Dr. G., would you kindly select a suitable prize and post it here to spur on the entries.

Entries to this gala contest close at noon mountain standard time (2:00 p.m. eastern, 3:30 in Newfoundland and Labrador) on Saturday, March 6. I will announce the winner, and post the list of all ehMacers who posted in "The Shang" after looking over the entries, no later than Sunday March 7, 2004. (Enter by posting your guess in "The Shang")

In the event of no one guessing the right number, closest to the number will prevail.

NOTE TO DR. G.: Please don't think of any more statistics about "The Shang". I'm not going to do anything like this again anytime soon!

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Sinc - I nominate you for the Plum Ribbon for Intrepid and Zestful Efforts (PRIZE) and a knighthood!

I was wondering if anyone (someone intrepid and resourceful like you) would quickly run through le mot du jour and provide us with a complete list of the contributions to date.


----------



## SINC

> I was wondering if anyone (someone intrepid and resourceful like you) would quickly run throught le mot du jour and provide us with a complete list of the contributions to date.


Not in your lifetime LGB!

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Are you sure, Sinc? I can pay in Shang-Bucks redeemable for popcorn at the next Shang-Ballet.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, tempting LGB, but decline I must.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Sinc, well done! Free bottle of Stolichnaya by Doxie Express for the winner courtesy of the Moscow duty free shop.

I put my bid in at *44* contributors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, kudos to you........and kudos to us all for this effort. Peter, I played only a small role in the Shang. I got it going, but ALL of you kept it going. Moscool, the Doxie Express shall deliver your prize.

I shall offer a Golden Doxie (not to be mistaken with a Golden Calf of biblical "fame") as a prize. It is lifesize, so it should be a prized possession for anyone who likes doxies..........or extreme wealth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you know the number of different posters in the Shang, and we all know the number of pages in the Shang..............but what about the number of words in all of these posts???? Or the number of icons?????????????? See you by Canada Day with this one............


----------



## SINC

No way Dr. G., I will not bite at those opportunities.

I leave the mystery of solving your questions to a better man than me.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, there are NO better men than you here in the Shang (there might be better women, but that is for another post). How about the number of times the words "doxie" or "Shang" was used, or what time of day has traditionally been the most active for posting here in the Shang. Come on, we have faith in you that you are able to do this task.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> * HAPPY Tri-Centennial post to one and all. *


Damn!! I missed it! I was going to try to around when the counter clicked over, but the post count got racked up too quickly. Congratrulations, Dr. G....you have kept this thread alive despite the naysayers. When the Monster Thread ran to dead end, you just picked an new one and kept going. Cudos to you! As a veteran of the earlier days of these threads, I salute you.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I did not notice your "guesstimate" in any of your posts.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I did not think it fair to make a speculation in that I am providing one of the prizes. I thought that all relatives to you, participants in the Doxie Express or Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, or those who have threatened you with physical harm to get the results of your "quest", were deemed ineligible to make a prediction.


----------



## SINC

Ahh, interesting.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, very..........although if I had to make a prediction I would predict 35 different posters in The Shang.


----------



## minnes

Did anyone notice, we are coming up to the first year anniversary of the Shang.?
I would say more like a total of 65 posters in all.
That Space Patrol cereal box ended up selling for $180 Canadian or $139.50 US. I now have enough money to pay off my debt and start saving for an iBook as soon as Apple updates them.
This week Im selling Count Chocula, FrankenBerry and BooBerry boxes. For those that collect coins there are uncirculated coins that are perfect and never used by people. I have the equivalent in cereal boxes, put away right from the factory and never folded or used.
I am just guessing at the prices, since I paid about $30 each canadian 7 years ago for 3 of them, now Im asking $75 US, so we will see if my investment pays off.
check em out here
http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewListedItems&userid=minnescanada&include=0&since=14&sort=3&rows=25

[ March 03, 2004, 09:15 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## SINC

Keep the guesses coming folks!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, you are correct with the date of the Shang's "birth" back on April 4th of last year. It rose out of the ashes of the Monster Thread's sudden and sad (for some) demise. Still, we all came here to share something together over these past 11 months. I wonder how someone just becoming a member of ehMac reacts when they see this thread? Who in their right mind would start reading the thread now from the first page???


----------



## MaxPower

Um.......I did.


----------



## Moscool

MaxPower: That was B.C.! (Before Children)  

One of the questions that I could never quite answer was: "What did I use to do with my time B.C.?" - Well you have just given part of the answer ...


----------



## MaxPower

Yup.

Free time. I think I remember it.

I remember when I decided to read the entire "Shang'. I kept seeing this thread growing every day, and I was curious to see what it was all about. Needless to say I decided to read it from the beginning. Not much work was done that day, I'll have you know.


----------



## SINC

Since confession is said to be good for the soul, I too have read this thread from page one.

Cheers


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MasterBlaster, we might have to book a room for you and MaxPower to "decompress" after reading the entire Shang thread from start to finish and finish to start. Actually, it never finishes, so if you started today would you ever be able to say you were finished reading the entire thread? If the Shang thread fell in a forest, would it fall on a doxie? Would it make a sound? Would you excuse me while i go get a fresh cup of coffee???????


----------



## MaxPower

I wonder where this thread will be when my son is old enough to read?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, if he reads by the age of four or five, we should be at page 1000+ and post # 13,789. If he starts to read at page #1 post #1, when he graduates high school he shall be able to say he read to the last post.........until someone posts something else.


----------



## SINC

C'mon folks, I've only got three guesses as to how many individual posters there are in this thread. Get YOUR guess in now!

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Perhaps you need to PM every contributor to ask them to vote?


----------



## LGBaker

OK Sinc, here is my guess. Um. Oh. Hmm. Let me see...I would estimate...about...ah...thi...no-no-no....fourty-seven and a half.


----------



## SINC

Very good LGB, and thanks.

Now MaxPower, how about you?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

I will guess 50. and I think I was #49.
Pass the hot chocolat please ...


----------



## Peter Scharman

I shall now make the post that is numbered the same as the lucky number of the day. That lucky intersection of the numbers of order will bring me good luck today. I'll share any of it with you as long as it doesn't involve money (Iit's the root of evil and should not be spread)


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Get YOUR guess in now!*


Does that include hanging chads or pregnant chads??







 I'll guess 36


----------



## SINC

That's the spirit Peter!

Now how about the rest of you?

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Alright.

I did some research ( I got to pg. 135) to make an educated guess as to the number of posters here.

So my educated guess is 50.

Quite a trip down memory lane. From Automatic Dr. G to minnes movie career, to my ribs catching on fire. It's been some run here at the Clubhouse.


----------



## SINC

And a good guess it is too, MaxPower.

Research eh?

That is a novel term for it.

Others might call it "peeking".

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, I forgot about automatic Dr.G. And then there was cloned Macnutt (aka Peter S). Yes, those were some of the memories from the Shang. Still, there shall be many more......


----------



## SINC

Just reading the list of posters should bring some memories back Dr. G..

I just installed a new 40G HD in my daughter's Lombard laptop and am now installing the operating systems. Next job is installing more memory when it arrives next week.

Once I do that, it is off to the local for my pint and a walk.

Then on my return, I will sift through the guesses and post the results of the gala contest later today.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the solid gold doxie statue is ready to be shipped out to the winner.

Had three of our doxies in a dog show this afternoon (not Rootie, since he already has his Canadian Championship points and major win0. All Daisy needed was to beat out Jack and Abby to obtain her major win and finalize her Canadian championship situation.........and guess who finished second to Jack???? Actully, Jack finished 4th in the hound group. Thus, he has his major and 3 of his required 10 points. So, he is on his way. Still, Daisy HAS to win tomorow to get out of the ring and start breeding. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Well group, I have to announce that we have a tie on our hands.

Namely Bolor and MaxPower, who both guessed 50.

Oops, make that Bolor guessed and MaxPower peeked!  

Dr. G., as the award custodian, I will accept your decision as to how we break this tie.

Pistols at dawn?

Spaghetti eating contest?

Flip of a coin?

Newest father?

First to retire, then return to work?

Loudest whoopee cushion?

Oh my, the possibilities!

Sunday will be the day of reckoning.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the golden doxie shall be sent to the person who correctly identifies the names of my four doxies, and their correct breed. Rather than who does this first, I shall ask both Bolor and MaxPower to PM me and Sinc (who I shall send a private message to shortly giving him the correct answers). These answers are within (somewhere) the many pages of the Shang thread. Good luck, and good guessing to you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have another tie-breaker for you. Dr. Seuss wrote his best-selling book, “Green Eggs and Ham,” in 1957. It was written on a $50 bet that he couldn’t write an entire book using only a set number of words. How many different words were used in "Green Eggs and Ham"?


----------



## SINC

A splendid way to break the tie Dr. G..

Let me know when both Bolor and MaxPower have responded via PM, announce the winner, and I will reveal the list of posters for all to see.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

I will graciously give Bolor the award, since he was the first to correctly guess the number, and I......ahem......uh......did research.


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, research is allowed. Still, if you want to give the award to Bolor, that is your choice. He still has to identify the names and specific breed of my doxies to be sent the golden doxie statue (estimated value, at the present price of gold, is $1,528,397.13Can.)


----------



## SINC

A sporting gesture indeed MaxPower. 

I guess the ball is now in Bolor's court?

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Talking about doxies and balls, is it at the Shang that I introduced the fine British expression "the dog's bollocks" to express that something is very good indeed? It is so popular that a shop in London's Notting Hill has named itself: "les couilles du chien"


----------



## Bolor

Gosh, Golly (he says shyly brushing the dirt with his foot) I never win anything







I got this by default as Maxpower conceded in a very honourable way. Gosh I'm blushing







and will accept the coveted Doxie statuette with great humility. Can I have a hot chocolat with that?


----------



## SINC

For the official record, here are the cast members of The Shangri-La Clubhouse (to page 201) in order of appearance:

1. Dr. G.
2. MACSPECTRUM
3. jeac5
4. minnes
5. MacDoc
6. macnutt
7. Peter Scharman
8. lotus
9. Kosh
10. LGBaker
11. ful
12. macello
13. Cynical Critic
14. Clockwork
15. tidibici
16. (( p g ))
17. Etaoin Shrdlu
18. Alesh
19. levarg
20. Chealion
21. Marilee
22. rhino
23. Urban Legend
24. Automatic Dr. G.
25. jfpoole
26. PosterBoy
27. Cuba Mark
28. RicktheChemist
29. Kuni
30. Manny P Design
31. dolawren
32. Britnell
33. ErnstNF
34. Strongblade
35. Big DL
36. james_squared
37. jmac
38. Chris
39. MaxPower
40. MacAttack
41. jsimard
42. Jazzboy
43. SINC
44. K_OS
45. elmer
46. Vinnie Cappuccino
47. kps
48. Doug Gardhouse
49. livingroom
50. Spudmac
51. Moscool
52. Mac Genius
53. Bolor
54. darntootin’
55. Student P
56. Max
57. khayman

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, not wanting to be technical, but should the Automatic Dr. G. be counted as a person? It was somehow a reconstruction, albeit syntactically and semantically inaccurate, of my words. "Am I my brother's keeper?"


----------



## SINC

I too debated keeping it in the list Dr. G..

I thought at first it should be dropped, but giving it further consideration, I left it in.

Had there been a guess of 56, I would have accepted it.

In the end, I felt to remove it would somehow "alter history" and I hesitate to do that for the sake of accuracy about the thread and its posters.

Since we now know who the imposter was, it was in fact posted by a real person who is included in the list. This is why I would have accepted 56 as a correct answer. 

I am not sure if that makes sense to you, but nevertheless, it is how I interpreted the information.

But then again, I could be wrong. Or could I?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sinc, that makes as much sense as the motto of the Cafe Chez Marc -- "In God We Trust....All Others Pay Cash".


----------



## SINC

Number 17 on the list, Etaoin Shrdlu intrigued me.

Those are the letters of the first two rows of the keyboard on a linotype. I operated one in the early 60's.

A member search reveals no one of that name still a member. Does anyone remember who this was or any details about him or her?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

I have probably blown any chance of the golden doxie award, but hey, it was fun. This is how it should be. I read a lot of threads from page 80 to 105 which was in tyhe July/ Aug timeframe. I think I'll make my next project to read through the entire thread a few pages at a time. There is some really funny material in here. I said it before ... I love this place!
Say Doc any of those Saskatoon Berry Muffins left? They are deeeeelicious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, the muffins have been replaced with homemade bagels, and my wife made a homemade pizza. I do most of the cooking in the house, but my wife does the things that take real expertise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Peter. Why do you think that I am the top poster in this thread??????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have a winner!!! Bolor sent me a PM with the correct names (Abby, Jack, Daisy and Rootie) of my four doxies, and their correct breed (Standard Wirehaired Dachshund). So, the solid gold doxie is being sent to him ASAP by Doxie Express.

Re Peter's question to you, I think that I might have about 209 of the 3000+ posts in the Shang thread.


----------



## Moscool

Is this 209 in March so far?


----------



## MaxPower

Bolor, congratulations on winning the Golden Doxie.

We wants it. We needs it. Must. Have. The Preciousssss.

Ahem. As I was saying, congratulations on your award......


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, for being such a fine sport about this prize, I shall send you a golden doxie (mini) statue. My doxies are standards, whereas MannyP has mini doxies. Still, your statue of 24k gold is estimated at $736,976.36Can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, no, that's 209 in total. The other 54/55 people (do we count Automatic Dr.G. as a person or an entity???) made up the rest of the posts.


----------



## MaxPower

Will it be coming via Doxie Express?

I just want to wrestle with the little rascals.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxP, yes, it shall be sent via Doxie Express. However, these doxies are trained professionals and not house pets. My four doxies (aka "The Fearsome Foursome") would let you wrestle with them........until you were down on their level. Then, well let's just say it would not be a pretty sight. I saw what some doxies once did to a moose. Remember, doxies are bred to hunt badgers and wolverines.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Moscool, no, that's 209 in total.*


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Dry humour or self-denial?? I'll vote for the humour.  Let's see.....you're at 6150 posts and most of that has been with the Monster Thread (the good 'ol days, eh?) and the Shang. I'd guess an average of 4-5 posts per page, times 205 pages. So....around 1000 posts. Does your wife give you the evil eye for spending so much time on the computer?....mine does .


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I might be up a few posts since my initial 209 prediction, but I shall leave it to others to do an accurate count. I have to be on the computer since I am, once again, a teleprofessor this semester. I drop in every so ofter to ehMacLand while I am waiting for students to reply to my questions or to provide questions/comments of their own. It is a very convenient way to work and I am actually one of the most productive teleprofs here at MUN. It is actually a unique way of teaching, in that I am in constant interaction with my students throughout the day, every day of every week of each semester. It is labor intensive, but I am able to sit here with my coffee and doxies, and teach on and off throughout the day. Thus, there is less stress in getting ready for work and getting to work.


----------



## Peter Scharman

I was just reading some of the early pages of this thread. There's some FUNNY stuff in there. I had forgotten how much time I spent here (and the Monster Thread). Those were the days when I was home more and I thank my "virtual friends" for their companionship during that period.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I would have to say that while I might have gotten this thread off to a fitting start, it was you who helped to give it life and keep it moving along in its rambling and meandering manner. This sense of drifting is what distinguished it from the other threads. We all owe you a debt of gratitude. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I just received word from our lawyers/accountants (from the firm or Dewey, Cheatham and Howe), who informed us that since our company of PS&MSG, Inc. flew under a flag of convenience (ehMacLand) that we did not have to pay any Canadian taxes. In fact, since the Cafe Chez Marc and the "What's Up Dachs?" Comedy Club is located above the Our Lady of 147th Street Church, we are also free and clear of any and all taxes. Seems that everything above a church is tax free, although we cannot offer sanctuary. Amazingly, on a combined income of somewhere between Bill Gates and Warren Buffet, we have a combined tax pill owing the federal government of $13.09. I am actually getting a refund from the Newfoundland and Labrador government of $109.77, but this is because I claimed the four doxies as dependents.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Thanks for the kind words. Maybe we will meet face -to -face one day. It's interesting how many similarities between us that have surfaced along the way. We even collect the same things. "I'll show you mine if you show me yours."


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I did not know that you collected doxies?!?

There is a little girl who lives near us and absolutely adores Abby. She calls our dogs "winkie dogs" (her mom calls them "weiner dogs").

We should meet in the pub that Sinc chose in PEI for our reunion? Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Wow, I spend one day getting an advance stock of items for my column ready so I can have the weekend off, and I miss nearly two pages of banter in The Shang.

I wonder how many I will miss when I go fishing Saturday, Sunday and Monday?

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

That would work. I have step-family in Souris PEI that I could visit at the same time. Perfect!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, Sinc knows where the pub is located. I have never been to PEI.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *I have never been to PEI.*


It's just accross the gulf.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I know where PEI is located, but I have never set foot on the soil of that fine province. I have been to every other province, and I would really like to visit the Yukon someday. Maybe we could buy PEI and make it into a doxie ranch? Imagine, doxies roaming freely about and not an Anne of GG anywhere.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., this is the pub we agreed to use:

http://www.olddublinpub.com/dublin/index.php

If I recall correctly, Peter thought it was a good choice at the time as well.

Cheers


----------



## BigDL

Aaahhh Yes Dr, G. but will PEI tourist folks embraces the doxie and if they will, shall the Japanese. This is a matter of global proportions.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, per capita, PEI has the greatest number of doxies, espcially the smooth haired standards, than any province in Canada. In fact, there is a statue to Saint Bobo, who, just prior to the Fathers of Confederation signing the creation of Canada in 1867, drove the last of the potato-eating badgers our of PEI with only 13 doxies. Doxies are also good at keeping gophers out of golf courses.

What do people from Japan have to do with PEI becoming a doxie reserve?


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G. said


> Maybe we could buy PEI and make it into a doxie ranch?


The Japanese are huge “fans” of the beloved “Anne.” Japanese tourists come in droves and have even traveled to PEI to be married in the “Land of Anne.”

The Japanese have been described as wonderful tourists which in the tourist parlance really mean they spend lots of cash.

Atlantic Canada with the exception of PEI doesn’t draw tourist from Japan very well. The West Coast, the Rocky Mountains, (BC/Alta.) and Toronto attract tourists from Japan.

PEI has started in recent years to put tourist information readily available written in Japanese characters.

There is no doubt in my mind of the powers of the Doxie. A Province wide reserve of Doxies would be quite a draw, however someone introduce Rabbits and the Cane Toad into Australia. Which at the time seemed like a good idea.

With so much at stake sometimes we have to take the long view.

Popping into a Pub is one thing, realigning the tourist patterns of a have-not Province is a whole n’other matter, that's all.

Let us recall the eco-tourist's credo; take only pictures and leave only foot prints.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good evening, friends! Now that we know how many posters have contributed to the Shang thread, now we count how many posts each one had. We all know Dr G is the top contributor, but how many of the over 3000 posts are his? Guesses anyone?? Sinc will do the counting (you're welcome!...don't mention it).


----------



## lotus

Oh for the good old days! The first hundred pages of the Shang should be required reading for all members of the Clubhouse. The banter between Peter and Dr.G is priceless.

Dr.G, did you drop a 0 from your total number of posts in the Clubhouse? I am sure it should be 2009 instead of 209. It is always a treat to read your posts, whether they are at the Shangri-la or in one of the more serious threads.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, just got off the phone with the premier of PEI. He felt that the offer Peter and I might make would be most beneficial to the folks in PEI. Since doxies are not great swimmers, the coastline would be for the people living in PEI, and the interior for the doxies. Farming and golf could go ahead as usual, and the PEI citizens would not have to pay provincial taxes or any tax beyond the GST and federal income tax. Each citizen would receive a yearly stipend of nearly $337,030.70 for the right to have doxies on their island. The potato farmers and golf course owners could no longer use chemicals to kill off bugs and weeds, but an eco-friendly island is much healthier for everyone living there. Electric cars would be supplied to everyone, since gas-powered cars and trucks pollute, which is harmful for the doxies. Tourists from Japan are still free to visit the island, with Anne of Doxie Manor still a centerpiece of the tourist trade. All in all, everyone wins.


----------



## Wolfshead

I for one would be prepared to travel many thousands of miles to see herds of doxies running free. I see them in my mind's eye like the buffalo on the prairie, when they roamed as far as the eye could see. Would the doxies grow shaggy coats in the wintertime?


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, up until the prediction post I still say that I had apx 209 postings. Granted, I have had a few since then, but this is ex post facto.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## BigDL

Free Range Doxies ... Get along little doggies EEEEHaaa!! 

New Type of Dude Ranch not far from the surf dude. Could open a new market for Californian Tourists. The powers of the Doxie.


----------



## BigDL

Free Range Doxies ... Get along little doggies EEEEHaaa!! 

New Type of Dude Ranch not far from the surf dude. Could open a new market for Californian Tourists. The powers of the Doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wolfshead, the Americus Doxiecannus, or the American Dachshund, once roamed freely underfoot of the great North American Plains Bison. They lived together in mutual respect and harmony. Luckily, the bison (aka buffalo) hunters ignored their fur when they set to slaughtering off much of this herd. Luckily, the Native Americans on the plains felt that the doxie was something to be ignored because it looked so different. Thus, this breed of doxie somehow survived. The European Dachshund is mainly longer, lower, and with a dark brown or black smooth coat. These were the true "badger hounds" (i.e., dachshund). My doxies came from Chicago, the "city with the broad shoulders" according to Carl Sandburg. We have the only four Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds in the province of Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## SINC

lotus, nice to see you back in the Shang. Your visits are infrequent at times.

Dr. G. and Peter S., is the PEI pub I selected acceptable for our gathering?

I for one would be there in person if the opportunity arose to meet both of you. Besides, I have never been east of Ottawa and I should broaden my horizons.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Dr G., the French use the German word Teckel when describing a 'sausage dog'. What is the connection between Teckel and Dachshund?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, not sure if you speak Dutch, French or German, but here are some links that might prove helpful in answering your question:

http://www.teckelclub.nl/
http://www.monteckel.com/
http://www.teckel.de/


----------



## Moscool

Thanks Dr G.

My German is rusty and my Dutch inexistent, so I made my way around French search engines to glean the following info.

Usual names: the French and Germans will use Teckel but the Swiss Germans use Dackel. The German origin of the dog is well documented, with some speculation that this could be one of the oldest breeds around (Egypt, c. 1700 BC). The first usual names seem to have been Bibarhund (beaver dog) and Dachshund (badger dog). (Or is it the contrary? I don't have a German dictionary at hand.)

The origin of the word Teckel remains unclear: it used to be spelled Tekel until the late 19th century, but no-one seems to know where the name comes from. An Egypt-related explanation doesn't hold: the 'German hunting basset' name was widely used until various breeding initiatives in the 1800s.

Finally, one of the dog 'sizes' is called kaninchen. This is easier: it means small rabbit in German; the race was bred to be able to hunt rabbits in small burrows.


----------



## Moscool

I noticed that the Shang was left unattended for almost 28 hours!    

Is this a first?


----------



## SINC

I too noticed that Moscool, but I chalked it up to everyone being outside enjoying the spring-like weather.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

I was outside watching my doxies dig holes in the snowbanks. For some reason, they like running around on the snow that has naturally piled up in the backyard. They seem oblivious to the fact that they are now able to jump over the six foot fence in our backyard because of the snow buildup.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Just dropping by for a quick hot chocolate and (hopefully) a freshly baked bagel from Chez Marc.Some low fat cream cheese would be nice with that too. The last few days have been hectic with work and all that is going on with the Cancer Society. 

I'd like make you all aware that the Canadian Cancer Society is releasing a new TV and radio ad that should be seen (and heard) soon. I think it is pretty powerful. If you happen to see it I would appreciate some feedback


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, your wish is my command. We serve healthy food here in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

I look forward to seeing the new TV ads, Bolor.

Cheers


----------



## Strongblade

My lord... this has to be longest living thread in the history of forums on the internet.

Good work everyone. Keep it up...

We'll get this sucker into the Guinness Book of World Record Yet!

Please carry on with your regularly scheduled thread.

Thank you.


----------



## SINC

Nice of you to drop in Strongblade.

Try coming back and getting involved. That way you help keep the thread alive and we get to know you better.

Cheers


----------



## minnes

Do you really think the Guinness Book would have a record for longest forum thread. I wonder if there is a way to submit a record attempt?


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good evening folks!
Minnes, if there is a record for the longest thread, I'm sure we can eventually beat it. As long as there is breath in Dr. G's lungs, the thread will go on. We have to bring back the Comedy Duo routine to keep the people coming.


----------



## Moscool

Hold on tight guys!

(submitted as: "Longest Thread in Computing History")

Even if we don't get it first time, we'll know what the parametres are...



> Thank you for registering your record attempt with Guinness World Records.
> 
> One of our representatives will contact you within the next 10-12 weeks with a decision on your record request.
> 
> If your suggested record is approved, we will get back to you with rules and regulations so that you may attempt your proposed record. If you have already attempted a record, and we are interested in your submission, we may ask for the documentation needed to verify the record.
> 
> Should your record proposal/attempt be unsuccessful, we will send you a detailed reason outlining our decision.
> 
> Our online tracking service (available soon) enables you to track the progress of your record claim through the Guinness World Records website.
> 
> You will need your membership number and password to access this service - these will be sent to you once the service is activated.
> 
> Thank you for contacting Guinness World Records. Good luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, this thread is more than just me and my "lung power". I make up less that 1/2 of 1 percent of the folks here. No, this thread is like "old man river"........."it just keeps rolling along". We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Wow!

Imagine that!

A shot at a world record.

Good on you all.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Good signature Sinc. Sounds like I may be on my next round


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., today was day one for our newest employee in our powder coating plant. He arrived yesterday from Newfoundland. I did not have much time to talk to him this morning, but he is originally from St. John's, now lives in Gander. (His wife and children are still there). He told me his wife's father is a prof at the universtiy in St. John's.

Small world isn't it?

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Have the swallows returned to Shangri La yet? Maybe a goose or two?


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, those swallows head for Capistrano. Sorry. Still, when the doxies start to lose their wirehaired outer coats, then spring shall be officially here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife is one of the few Albertans who actually came here for employment (and to be with me....







).


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., when I have more time next week, I will try to determine which of your coworkers is related to our new employee.

Meanwhile, I am off to the north country this morning to do a little ice fishing at Sturgeon Lake, located in Williams provincial park east of Grande Prairie and about a five hour jaunt form her.

I will not return until Monday afternoon, so keep the Shang going until I return. I know Bolor will give you a hand and for doing so, he may have my hot chocolate for the next couple of days.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Have a good trip Sinc and catch lots of fish. Nothing like a big feed of fresh winter-caught fish. Yum. Thanks for your share of the hot chocolate. Need it today as the temp was -25 this morning

Out of curiosity, What does your plant "powder coat"?
I know, for instance that some barbeques have powder coated lids and cabinets, but am not aware of too much else.

Dr G. Let us know when the wires fall off the doxies. We will have a great and large celebration at the Shang

LGB I'm sure the swallows have come to cranbrook as they are usually just behind the robins. We won't see any robins for another two-three weeks  

Ah well, as Sinc says, the days are getting longer. Daylight at 6:30am till 6:45 (That's not sunrise/set) but actual daylight that you don't need a light to see by.

I hope you all have a good weekend and if Lotus drops by, perhaps she could update us on her progress regarding her quitting smoking. I hope it is going well for you Lotus. I know that it is one of the toughest things I have ever done but I am glad I did.


----------



## SINC

Dropped in while awaiting my fishing partners arrival. (He works 4:00 p.m. to 1:00 a.m. at the Edmonton Sun so he needs a little later start).

Bolor we powder coat many things: metal spindles for new house stairways, large power boxes for Epcor electric for industrial installation, towers for water ski boats, rolling cargo beds for vans and trucks, snow machine frames and suspension, shelving on wheels for stocking grocery store isles, cane inserts for the handicapped on stairways in public buildings, car frames and suspension for hot rod builders. display stands for various companies for trade shows, motorcycle frames, all manor of rims and wheels for cars, trucks, bikes etc., bathtubs, bed headboards, estate gates and fence posts to name but a few.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Wow, That's quite a list. What is your involvement with this company? Do you work there as well as do your weekly article?
In any event, it certainly sound interesting.


----------



## lotus

Powder coating? Sinc I have never heard of this, could you explain it for me.

Bolor, thanks for asking about the no smoking campaign. It has been three and a half months and every thing is going fine. Surprisingly, I never found it that difficult.

Where is everyone this weekend? I spent the entire afternoon in the Clubhouse, all by myself, watching the NASCAR race in Atlanta. That new TV screen is cool.

Next week I am off to beautiful Salt Spring Island for a visit. See you when I get back.


----------



## minnes

Lotus-you can say hello to Macnutt while you are on the island.
I am really hoping to take a little trip somewhere this summer- I havent gone more than 120kms from Hamilton in 9 years.


----------



## Bolor

Have a good trip Lotus. Iam happy that your efforts at quitting are going well. When I quit, I had a hard time for a few months.


----------



## minnes

The Canadian government is addicted to tobacco taxes.


----------



## lotus

Minnes, surely you don't mean I should resume smoking so that I may pay more taxes and support the government?


----------



## Moscool

A bit of devious reasoning:

- You smoke. 50% chance you will die from a related cause (not more).
- Assuming that you die at or near retirement age, major windfall for the state: no need to pay your pension
- Offset: you die costing a lot of healthcare money
- Re-offset: but that is largely paid for by your *** taxes

I guess that in the current system, the government is indeed addicted to the short term benefit of income as opposed to the long term liability of healthcare.

Now, you quit smoking. Problem: no taxes and you live longer collecting pension. Aha! Here is the solution: privatise pension provision! Your living longer will become a private sector problem (even if it means that your pension will shrink like the Habs' winning record).

I'm sure that smarter and more informed people have run the numbers, but basically don't ban smoking and related advertising unless you are prepared to stop state pensions!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, a way of implementing your idea would be to heavily tax tobacco and force people who smoke to pay higher taxes to supplement their health care. For those who don't smoke, their pensions should be reduced to help make up for the fact that they shall be healthier and living longer. The billions that would be generated by the Federal government could be spent on advertising these facts with the creation of CanFax -- The Canadian Information Bureau. Of course, private ad agencies would need their "cut", especially in Quebec. The current government could justify this expenditure of a billion or so for private ad agencies in Quebec by saying that they wanted the Bloc not to merge with the new Conservative party in the event of a Liberal minority government. This way, the only people to be hurt would be the average taxpayer.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have a special on today in the Cafe Chez Marc -- "Beware the Ides of March" Bagels, with Brutus Butter and Back Bacon, along with a complimentary Caesar Salad.


----------



## Bolor

I'll have an order of that please ... to go


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we also have "Watch Your Back" Waffles, but they are considered "wicked" by the younger set, so adults rarely have them this time of year.


----------



## SINC

Hi all. Just arrived home from my trip, and yes Bolor, the fish was delicious.

More on your questions, lotus and Bolor once I have crammed in a column due tomorrow. Stay tuned.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *a way of implementing your idea would be to heavily tax tobacco*


Geeeshh!...for a moment I thought you were being serious. Your tongue is stuck in your cheek.  
Maybe PS&MG could contribute profits for two quarters (not the ones with the moose!) and wipe out all the health care deficit cause by tobacco related diseases. I'd hate to see the average tax payer hurt, because, well,.....I AM one.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Canadian Fact is brought to you by CanFax -- The Canadian Information Bureau.

Did you know that Canadians smoke more cigarettes each day than there are dachshunds in the world??? It's true. It's a Canadian fact.


----------



## Moscool

From memory, the world market for cigarettes is (was about 10 years ago), 7 trillion units. Trrrrrillions, now that beats barrels of oil in the tar business doesn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

This Canadian Fact is brought to you by CanFax -- The Canadian Information Bureau.

Did you know that Canadians smoke more cigarettes each day with a Tim Hortons cup of coffee than there are dachshunds and Newfoundland dogs in the world??? It's true. It's a Canadian fact.


----------



## SINC

Boy, I miss one day in the Shang and the troops are out looking for me.

Fear not lotus, all is well, just very busy.

To answer your question on powder coating, it is much more common than you might think. People just don't know how many things in their home are in fact powder coated. For example, the finish on your microwave is likely powder coat, as is the grainy looking finish on your fridge.

Put simply, it is the application of plastic to metal to preserve, decorate and protect it from rust.

The "powder" is finely ground plastic and comes in every color of the rainbow in smooth, flat, glossy or textured finishes.

The metal item to be coated is hug from a metal rack, by a metal hook. A negatively charged ground wire is clipped to the rack. Then the powder is prayed on to the item via a positively charged nozzle on a spray gun, much like is used to paint an automobile.

Once the item has an even coat, it is placed in a large oven, (ours is 8 x 8 x 20 feet), and the powder is baked on at a temp of 400 degrees f. Under the heat, the powder turns to a gel, flows evenly across the item, and becomes a permanent plastic coating.

And Bolor, my position with the company is a contracted business manager. I own a consulting and management services company, and as such do their accounts receivable, payable, payroll and a number of other services including some sales, banking and financial management. I work in their office for three hours daily, nine to noon, and do the rest from my home office.

And oh yes, one more thing:








Cheers


----------



## lotus

Sinc, glad to see you are back and now you know that we do miss you when you aren't around.

Thanks for explaining "powder coating" and you are right most of us had no idea so many things have been thru this process.

Is there a St. Pat's party at the Shang? Have fun and don't drink too much of that green beer. You know you have had too much when your face turns green.

I'm off for Salt Spring, see you when I get back.


----------



## SINC

Have a great trip lotus, and say hello to macnutt for us!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Top O' The Mornin' to you all.

God Bless this house.

Happy St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

There are free shamrock bagels and green tea today in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

How about a pint o' Guiness Dr. G?


----------



## SINC

There is one thing about a pint of Guiness on St. Patrick's Day.

Unlike all those other beers, no matter how much green food dye they put in, it still looks like a Guiness!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

I just wonder how many Calories/Carbohydrates are in a pint of Guinness?    

I wouldn't have to eat for a week after drinking a pint.


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, we lost our right to serve alcoholic drinks of any sort in the Cafe Chez Marc because it is a family establishment. If we serve drinks, we cannot allow children and doxies into the establishment. So, we have set up the Sinc-a-torium which is an indoor pub, with an underground bunker for cigar smoking.


----------



## MaxPower

I'll just have to make a pub crawl then. Stop off at the Cafe Chez Marc - before the Guinness  then make my way to the Sinc-a-torium - for the Guinness


----------



## SINC

You know MaxPower, I would bet that the good Dr. calls the underground bunker the Sink-a-torium.

Do you think?


----------



## MaxPower

That. Or the Stink-a-torium.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Sink & Tub Emporium is now open. Enjoy a sauna, hot tub and massage experience. You have not lived until you go from out hot tub to the sauna, and then have doxies walk over your back. It is an experience that should not be missed. By appointment only.


----------



## SINC

Is it just me or is ehMac a lot slower these past few days, especially waiting for a post to be confirmed?

Could it be part of my installing OS 10.3.3?

Or is anyone else experiencing this?

As for the Sink & Tub Emporium, I suppose we can now refer to this new addition as "The Stub" at "The Shang", can we?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, "knock-offs" are springing up all over ehMacLand. There are now six new establishments -- "Scrub and Rub", "Tub and Scrub", "Pub and Rub", "The Foxie Lady", "The Foxie Doxie", and "Little Debbies Den o' Doxies and Delights". I don't want to even speculate what goes on in these establishments. In the Shang, we provide family-oriented experiences. Luckily, I hear that the ehMax's "Morality Police" have closed down "Larry's Lewd and Lascivious Love House and Classic Car Repair Garage".


----------



## MaxPower

Sinc,

I find ehMac slow as well, not as far as loading pages goes, but rather for activity for postings, new topics etc.


----------



## Moscool

The real Shang!

A report courtesy of BBC's Radio 4 on re-discovering the Hunza Valley: the original Shangri-La.

Check out the audio segments as well as the 3 web pages

Here is the link (for some reason the URL button doesn't work at present):

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/discover/archive_features/27.shtml


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, most interesting. However, here in ehMacLand, the Valley of the Blue Moon shall be protected and preserved forever. I know that ehMax threated to cut this thread if we did not let him put in a golf course, but Sinc gave him his copy of Tiger Woods, and he has not requested destroying the landscape and serentity of this tranquil oasis.


----------



## MacNutt

Not sure if you are still checking in here Lotus...but if you are then feel free to look me up when you get out here. I'm in the book.  

BTW....current temp at 9PM Pacific time on the south end of Salt Spring is 9C. Slight overcast right now and rain expected tomorrow. Today was 14C and broken cloud with a slight sprinkle in late afternoon. We have been as high as 17C in the past few days and there has been rather a lot of sunshine lately.

All the fruit trees are in full bloom. The air smells sweet and the grass is a growin.  

This place is paradise on earth.


----------



## Kosh

> and then have doxies walk over your back. It is an experience that should not be missed. By appointment only.


I think you'd need something bigger than a doxie to give back massages. Maybe a lab or a collie. 

And you'd definitely want short-haired doxies to stay away from giving hot-oil massages. They'd be one slippery dog!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kosh, four doxies weighing 22-30 pounds each will be an experience you will not soon forget.


----------



## Moscool

Dr G. 30lbs, holy dog! have you been raising them near a nuclear power plant again?







 

I think that a good massage could be given by a St Bernard (French name). It has the right weight AND carries a barrel of rhum around his neck. What else do you want on a cold snowy night!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, yes, Daisy is just about 30 pounds. Keep in mind that these dogs have been bred to hunt badgers and wolverines. In WW I, the Germans used doxies to keep the German Sheppards and Dobermans in line, so these are tough dogs.


----------



## MacNutt

You know, Dr G. I think that, at thirty pounds each, your doxies would be far better at PLUGGING a badger hole than actually pursuing the evil critter within.

















No offense meant, by the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, they are mean, lean fighting machines. They are long, so their weight is evenly distributed lengthwise. Still, an overweight doxie is like a swayback horse.


----------



## SINC

> Still, an overweight doxie is like a swayback horse.


Reminds me of the old days back in southern Saskatchewan. When a rancher had a swayback horse, it usually went to the glue factory.

On the other hand, if the poor horse was lame in one front leg, the rancher still took him to the auction ring. Just before entering the ring, he would hit it with a hammer in the good leg and it would limp evenly on both legs, appear normal and sell easily!

At least that is what I was told!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Just popped in to say hi. 
Sinc, as usual, your signature of the day is quite funny. I enjoy reading them. You must have a book full of them. Thanks for sharing. Thanks too for the enlightenment on the "powdering". Your work there sounds interesting too.
Dr. G I was surprised to see that your dogs weigh that much ... I mean ... holy hotdog, Batman, that's a lot of weiner dog


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoy the signatures Bolor.

I try to change them every day.

By the way, I don't have a book, I just save them as I come across them in my travels on the net.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, the CKC and AKC breed standards for standard-sized dachshunds (not the mini doxies) are from 16 and 32 pounds. Daisy needs to watch her weight at 30 pounds, but she just won her Canadian Championship status a couple of weeks ago, so she does not have to maintain show-standard weight. Rootie always loses a few pounds when Daisy goes in to heat (and we keep them apart), so he shall never have a weight problem. Abby is the runt of the litter, so she shall remain in the low 20 pound range. Jack could be a really big dog, in that his father is 32 pounds. We shall see.


----------



## jeac5

Good afternoon all in the Clubhouse. I have not been in in so long that I have no idea what everyone has been up to or what is new.  Oh well, my own fault, I guess. I am finally starting to see some sites down here in Virginia, and Dr. G., I will be off at Easter to your home town for six days. I can't wait!







 Do you have any suggestions as a native as to what a first-timer can't miss? Where do I need to go, what do I need to do? Not the standard tourist things necessarily, but the places and things only a New Yorker would know. Any advice would be most welcome. I hope all is well with everyone. How are you and your family and the dogs? Is Spring coming to St. John's yet? Or, at least showing signs? I am going to be in and out all day, I think. Hope to chat with you later. Bye for now...


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, there is so very much to see and do in NYC that it is impossible to make a specific suggestion. Do go up to the top of the Empire State Building for a view of the whole city (looking due east will cast your eyes upon the borough of Queens, where I grew up). I am not sure if the Statue of Liberty is again open for the public to walk up to her crown, but that is a thrill. Take in the Circle Line tour around Manahattan Island. Good luck.

Sadly, Spring is still a long way away from St.John's. Some unnamed dachshund ate St.John's Johnny on Groundhog Day, and we have been doomed to five more months of winter. We are hoping for Spring on Canada Day. We shall see.


----------



## minnes

Welcome back Jeac5
Things are moving along here, lots of witty banter, Ive been working away at my programming and doing a little more background performing - most recently in some TV shows coming out later this year.
I hope all is well with you! Let us know about your activities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, what have YOU been up to lately???


----------



## Dr.G.

I just received a cryptic email from someone warning me NOT to post on this thread when we reach page #222. He/She said that my avitar would self destruct once it hit this page. I always thought that 2 2 2 & Twain went together.


----------



## BigDL

I do not understand how Technology Without An Interesting Name (TWAIN) and your avatar has anything in common. Must be me!


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, think like a child and say 2 2 2 Twain outloud. Then, run around the house saying this phrase. When someone asks you why you are running about like a child, yelling about two "too-too twains", you'll get the joke.


----------



## jeac5

Hi minnes, I take it that you haven't been in the Clubhouse as much lately either, although perhaps more than myself. Glad to hear that you're keeping busy. Any more cool extra jobs lately? I am trying to do a little sight-seeing here before the year is up. I can't believe that the year is almost finished! Two weeks after this one until Spring break, then a month until the big tests (ugh). After that, I'm told there is nothing new to teach, so you spend the last three weeks or so coasting along. So, it will be over in no time. I went to the Outer Banks in NC on Friday, Nags Head, Kitty Hawk (the Wright Brothers Memorial), Roanoke Island. The Lost Colony museum is on this island. This was the first English settlement in the US, although is wasn't permanent, for which Jamestown gets the credit. Anyway, it was a nice trip, not much more than an hour from here. Anything exciting happening with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, when I was at the Univ. of Georgia I recall an arguement between someone from Richmond and someone from Boston. They argued over which region had the oldest European settlements in North America. Living as I do now in St.John's, I realize that we had people from Europe living and fishing here for over 100 years prior to the settlements in Mass., Virginia, Florida or New Mexico.


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G I preferred the dododoo tube usually found at the centre of paper products and in varying lengths. As a child you went about the house with this tube to your mouth going doo-do--do-do---doo-do-do-do-doo-do-ta-dooooo or until a parental unit said time to play out of doors. The dododoo tube was definitely an indoor thing.

Speaking of old European settlements in North America lest we forget the 400th anniversary this summer of the founding of a French settlement on St. Croix Island (Maine) which gave birth to Acadie or Acadia if you will. The Province of New Brunswick and the State of Maine are jointly celebrating this milestone. The permanent settlement was established across the Bay of Fundy in Port Royale (Port Royal near) now Annapolis Nova Scotia one year later.


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G I preferred the dododoo tube usually found at the centre of paper products and in varying lengths. As a child you went about the house with this tube to your mouth going doo-do--do-do---doo-do-do-do-doo-do-ta-dooooo or until a parental unit said time to play out of doors. The dododoo tube was definitely an indoor thing.

Speaking of old European settlements in North America lest we forget the 400th anniversary this summer of the founding of a French settlement on St. Croix Island (Maine) which gave birth to Acadie or Acadia if you will. 

The Province of New Brunswick and the State of Maine are jointly celebrating this milestone. 
  

The permanent settlement was established across the Bay of Fundy in Port Royale (Port Royal near) now Annapolis Royal Nova Scotia 1605.


----------



## minnes

Hello to everyone
Hi to Dr G, jeac5, Sinc, LGB , Bolar, Big DL, Peter and the rest of you fine folks
Ive had a couple of TV extra bits in the last couple of weeks, and Im putting in some really cool features into my PHP project. I sold a few more things through ebay.
Thats about all. Life is good, but I have to take a trip or holiday very soon.
I hope all of you have good stuff happening
jeac5, it sounds like you are having a pretty good year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I thought that was "GO, Gadget, GO!"? Maybe this post belongs in the thread about old toys??? 

Whatever, go for the gold, Minnes.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all.

Interesting comment about the thread about old toys, Dr. G..

Since starting the thread as "Older than dirt quiz", I have renamed the thread to "Memories Are Made Of This".

Nostalgia seems to have intrigued enough ehMacers to stretch it to quite a few pages already.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Talking about Twain Dr G...

I have this south paw calendar on my desk with 365 snippets of not that useful information on lefties.

Well today I learned that NY Yankee star Paul O'Neill is both a leftie and a direct descendant of a raver more famous leftie: Mark Twain (choochoo or not).


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I like the title change -- far more appropriate. It shall rival the Shang before too long in number of posts.

Moscool, Paul O'Neill is no longer with the Yankees (or in baseball, I think). Still, no one can take his heredity from him.


----------



## Peter Scharman

GO, minnes, GO!


----------



## SINC

Glad you approve of the title change Dr. G..

But rival "The Shang"?

Not very likely would be my guess.

Nice thought though.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, one never knows. We have a special (albeit small) celebration planned for your post #2000.


----------



## BigDL

Hi everyone! 

Speaking of heredity I had a very welcome surprise finding out about my family tree in the last few days. 

It all started with being on strike and I was filling in time between checking web sites for the latest news of a settlement. 

At home with too much time on my hands. I put my fathers name into a google search. I got a hit on his name. It was on a genealogical web site from PEI. I had no know relatives on PEI. The hit as it turn out was for my great great grandfather. 

His name was on a web site for the descendants of a man by the name of Rogers. My Great Great Grandmother was a Rogers. Who new! My Brother, the genealogist of the family, had only my Great Great Grandmothers first name.

There was an e-mail address so I replied indicating that I might be related.

The author of the web site said that site wasn’t up to date and he provided me with detailed information on my family down to my Grandfather’s generation some of which my Brother didn’t have. 

It was quite exciting to find a long lost, all be it, a distant relative (that only lives a few kilometers from me) and he knew more about my ancestors than I did. I thought that was   .

[ March 22, 2004, 06:26 PM: Message edited by: BigDL ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, BigDL. I wish you luck in this search/reunion. I can trace back to my grandparents, but no further. Hitler and Stalin "took care" of those that did not come to America or Canada. Still, I can be grateful that my paternal grandparents came to America in 1903 and my maternal grandmother came to Montreal from Germany.


----------



## Bolor

And we are better off for it, Dr. G.
Good luck BigDL on your family reunion. I hope all goes well for you.
Minnes, I hope your break-out part comes soon. What shows will you be appearing in? I'll watch for you. 
Jeac5, it's been awhile since you have dropped into the shang. It's good to see you again. Have a good time in NY. I hear the shows can be pretty expensive, but if you get the chance, go to see one.
JBL, you must be getting green grass and budding trees by now ... sigh ... it will be some time before we will get any ... sigh.
I'm buying the next round of hot chocolat.


----------



## SINC

That is exciting news BigDL.

I started the search for my relatives two years ago and I have now traced my family back to 1765 documented and to 1720 as family tales.

Stay with it and seek as far back as you can. It is a very interesting ride, believe me.

Good luck with your search!

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Bolor - no doubt about the arrival of spring in this corner of BC. You have all the consolation I can muster for so bravely enduring the winter you've described. Let the hot chocolate flow!

minnes - If your travels ever include Cranbrook - let me know.


----------



## MacNutt

Having spent a few years working for a company called "Celtic Studios" on Salt Spring island (during downtime from the oilrigs) I had a great opportunity to research my Highland Scottish roots.

So far..I have traced our family on the paternal side back to the year 1100. My mom's famous Highland Clan (Wallace) goes back quite a bit earlier. In a direct line.

My Father's Highland Clan (from whence we take our current name) has spotty references way back into the dark ages. They were Pictish Warriors with a bloodthirsty tendency.

According to legend...they were already in well established in Scotland when the Celts first landed there. Apparently, they did not exactly welcome this European invasion with open arms.

This was a long LONG time before the land was actually referred to as "Scotland".

Our earliest family references refer to the land as "Alba". 

Judging from the current genetic reality in my modern day family...which comprises the whole gamut from mellow buisnessmen...to wild-eyed radical drunks who will beat the living dogpoo out of anyone at the drop of a hat.... to fierce mercenary warriors who will fight for any cause as long as they are well paid to do so...to captains of industry who take NO prisoners...to happy family men who ride Harleys, and who would beat you to death without a second thought, if you cross them in any way. (and I'm not even including the seriously radical elements of my particular clan.)

Coming into close contact with my particular family must have been a big shock for the normally fierce Celts! They had no idea what they were really in for!

(The Romans were equally unprepared to deal with the Picts. They had conquered the known world, but when they came across the PICTS....they ran away screaming. In droves. And wrote about it in hushed tones. Then, they built a giant wall to keep us out.)

We Picts are a scary bunch of subhuman haywires. Not fit to be seen in civilised company. Socially unacceptable, in every measureable way. Even today.

To say the least. 









[ March 23, 2004, 05:09 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## SINC

macnutt, any hints or web sites available that might help me trace back further than the early 1700's? (All my family originated in Wick in the extreme north east of Scotland)

You seem to have done very well and I would like to try too.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Yikes, Dr. G., I just read your post at the top of the page and realized I have "slipped"over the 2,000 mark.

It kind of snuck up on me you see and I liken it to a hole-in-one.

So, a round of hot chocolate on moi at Chez Marc, s'il vous plait!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we had a grand celebration at the Cafe Chez Marc. Sorry you missed it. Just wait to see what we have in store for you for post #3000. This event you shall NOT want to miss.


----------



## Bolor

Congrats Sinc on reaching 2000 posts. I am approaching 300 which pale in comparison to yours and Dr. G's post.


----------



## SINC

There is a cure for your 300 posts, Bolor . . .

keep on a postin'!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we could implement the Timmins factor. We did this with Shania Twain (no relation) and look at what it did to her career??? Thus, we insititute a 22X (as in two-two twain) factor. So, multiply your current number of posts by 22 and this is your new posting total.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, a quick calculation puts you now at 6512 posts. Now you are #1 in our community. Hopefully, you shall not get the nasty PMs and emails "requesting" that you post less often.

Remember, "Heavy is the head that wears the crown."


----------



## SINC

> The number of posts that appears below your name means nothing to most of us here at ehmac.


From a serious point of view macnutt, agreed.

But I am still waiting for your insight on your families history and how you got as far back as you did. (See earlier post on the previous page).

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

I also agree that the number of posts are inconsequential. I merely was reflecting on my number because I am surpised that I am that high in such a short time.

I did laugh at Dr. G's mathematical wizardry on the "two two twain"


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, when are you going to open up Bolor's Bed, Brew, Bath and Breakfast Emporium???


----------



## MacNutt

Bolor...and SINC, for that matter...

The number of posts that appears below your name means nothing to most of us here at ehmac. Ten really well thought out posts will outweigh ten thousand vacant ramblings, any day of the week. Quality counts...frequency and quantity do not.

Near as I can tell, no one's really keeping score here anyhow.  


BTW...I just got a phone call from Lotus! She's been here on Salt Spring Island for about a week or so, and we plan to say hi to each other in person this sunday. (we plan to meet on holy ground...just so's there won't be any unnecessary bloodshed)


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., you should not be giving Bolor ideas to compete with Sinc's Snooze, Sip, Soak and Sup Solarium.

We're not sure we can stand that much competition in The Shang.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, there is no reason the both cannot survive in our tranquil valley. Of course, there is room for only one Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, but since MannyP has decided not to take on the task of running Manny's Managerie of Mini Doxies, we are fine on that front. Now, if I could only find the keys to the Glassmanagerie.....  (with apologies to Tennessee Williams).


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G dispatch the doxies to Cape Spear. I just heard on CBC’s As It Happens that a Briton wants to use a special kite aka sail to swipe, wrap and “sail” icebergs to places that are dry and in need of water.

Jeeper it could ruin NFLD/Labrador’s vodka industry not to mention the tourist aspects of whales and berggy bits.

At this point the group is looking for sponsorship. A few hundred thousand pounds will do. They say they only want to test drive the NFLD/Labrador Icebergs and their real interest is South Pole Icebergs. That what they say now we must vigilant!

I am sure the doxies will find off any berggynappers


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, I think that at opposite sides of the street, so to speak, BBBBB' emporium could easily live in harmony with SSSSS's Solarium. In fact, we could take turns looking out for each other's business. You could have the doxies guard your place on Monday, Wednessday and Friday and I'll take the other three days. I am assuming SSSSS will be closed on Sunday as BBBBB will be.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, where I live, we are only about 5 miles (as the crow flies) from Cape Spear, the furthest easterly point in North America. With over 1,000 icebergs drifting by each year within sight of Cape Spear and the St.John's harbor, and some actually coming close to the Narrow (the entrance to the harbor), I am sure that one can be spared for this trial. I once watch a Canadian destroyer take target practice at a large iceberg. The shell were actually bouncing off the iceberg, or making dents in it as you would throwing a tennis ball against a truck.


----------



## SINC

Bolor, your terms are hereby accepted and the Sunday closing is fine with me.

Dr. G., have you seen the ice berg painted red, by the ahem, "enlightened artiste" who spent a $zillion painting it that I read about in today's papers, float by your area?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, no sign of a red iceberg. However, they do take on the most unique transluscent blue-green colors due to the ocean spray over the course of a year or so drifting down our way. What is amazing is the nearness to land that sometimes happens. About 10 years ago, a moster iceberg that was taller than the Parliament Tower was headed in towards the St. John's harbor. Luckily, it grounded in Freshwater Bay, which is just next to the harbor. It was like having a while cathedral next to the entrance of our harbor for a month. Then, the winds shifted and off it went.


----------



## SINC

I have promised myself that one day I will witness this event when I tour Atlantic Canada.

Cheers


----------



## BigDL

> With over 1,000 icebergs drifting by each year within sight of Cape Spear and the St.John's harbor, and some actually coming close to the Narrow (the entrance to the harbor), I am sure that one can be spared for this trial.


The same words may have been spoken when John Cabot’s crew raised the first basket of cod fish to the decks.  

Just because items are plentiful and common doesn’t mean we should take them for granted. We must be wary of the







, we must be vigilant.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, what you say about the cod and icebergs is sad but true. Still, with the foreign trawlers raping the Grand Banks both inside and outside of Canadian waters, the cod are doomed. If you have ever seen an iceberg up close, or tried to break a grapefruite size "bergy bit" into pieces (they are like a cross between titanium steel and diamonds), I think that the icebergs will be able to "defend" themselves.


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G, the Britons that conceived this plan know how an Iceberg in Iceberg alley will try and defend itself that is they rollover or as you described become growllers.

These people plan to remotely “operate” the Icebergs. They say they only want to “test drive” one not far from you. They say their real interest is with South Pole Icebergs. 

The other point they are not the only group. There is yet another group that want to do the same thing. 

Poor Canada Oh Whoa! underfunded Coast Guard and Navy and now no doxies. The Icebergs must fend for themselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, there is an iceberg that sheared off of the Antartic shelf that is bigger than PEI. As for east coast bergs, a growler is the most dangerous, in that the flip can sink a boat close by when it splits and "rolls over". Still, I find them majestic, and, if you like pure water, try some iceberg water that is over 100,000 years old.


----------



## BigDL

I've never seen berg water on the menu at Chez Marc. Is it only what the boys in the back room will have?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, we did have IceVodka on the menu, but we used Nova Scotia Macintosh apple juice in our Screwdrivers (instead of Florida orange juice) and nobody wanted any of these drinks.


----------



## Moscool

I've seen the future!

Welcome to British Summer Time (BST=GMT+1)

Clocks have just switched forward; was a bit of a shock when I noticed that my clock had changed as I was tapping away.

Happy Spring; for me it starts today.

M.


----------



## SINC

And for us in NA a week tomorrow Moscool.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Perhaps the changing of the clocks will bring us some spring-like weather too. I wonder what the peolpe of Saskatchewan do since they do not change their clocks? Does spring pass them by and move them directly to summer, ... do not pass go, do not collect $200?


----------



## SINC

> I wonder what the people of Saskatchewan do since they do not change their clocks?


Being born and raised in that fair province Bolor, I can answer your question.

They change their winter long johns for spring boxers. 

This of course, has the same effect as the time change and spring arrives normally.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

That would do it for me too.


----------



## SINC

Today is a day not to be missed.

It is going up to +20 here today and I will have to figure an afternoon project to take advantage of the warmth.

A long walk and a cold pint come to mind.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Did I read PLUS 20, or are you confused by today's signature?


----------



## SINC

> Did I read PLUS 20, or are you confused by today's signature?


That you did sir, PLUS 20!

Ain't life grand?

Cheers


----------



## minnes

Hello all
Here I am returning to the old son of monster thread.
Today I went to Toronto to get my wardrobe for the upcoming movie Cinderella man, you can check google for more info on this Ron Howard directed film.
I start on the April 26 for 6 straight weeks til early june.
I was just hoping to get a couple of days on this, but when it rains it pours.
I went to see Dawn of The Dead just to find some of my friends as the zombies in this otherwise mediocre effort.My friend John is right next to the zombie who gets hit by a golfball, and is also seen next to the Bert Renolds lookalike who gets his head shot off., John gets splattered with that guys brains and goo...some would call this dark humour. I didn t much care for it. When Resident Evil 2 comes out in the fall, look out for the scenes shot in Toronto and Hamilton- they might be more interesting.

[ March 30, 2004, 05:15 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## rhino

1:15 p.m. MDT in Calgary, +23C according to Son of Weather Grok sourced from EnviroCanada.

Forecast for tomorrow, +4C and rain/snow.
March goes out like a lion.


----------



## Bolor

Nice going minnes. To get that much work on one film is great ... and on a Ron Howard film at that!  
Way to go


----------



## SINC

> 1:15 p.m. MDT in Calgary, +23C according to Son of Weather Grok sourced from EnviroCanada.
> 
> Forecast for tomorrow, +4C and rain/snow.
> March goes out like a lion.


Sorry rhino, but Edmonton made +24 this afternoon. Beat the all time record of 16.5, we are told.

By the way, what IS MDT?

Last I heard we were still on MST until we "spring ahead" next Sunday morning at 2:00 a.m.

Am I somehow mistaken?

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Yesterday it was no less than 23C out here!

Today it rained, off and on.

But everything has been in bloom for several weeks now. We are fully ensconsed in the spring thing. 

I missed out on saying hello to Lotus in person, when she was out here. But she will probably convey her thoughts on our mediterranean climate to you all, eventually.

Read em and weep.


----------



## lotus

Well I have finally returned from Lotusland. Believe me Macnutt is not exagerating about the weather on Salt Spring. There were a couple of rainy days, but it was warm and the island was covered with fruit trees displaying their beautiful pink blossoms.

The trip started poorly as the plane was late leaving Toronto which just made everything else for the day a nightmare. We, of course, missed the ferry and had to wait 2 hours for the next one. Actually, the whole trip seemed to find us in a rush to get from point A to point B. Macnutt and I did manage to talk on the phone, but our planned meeting was fouled up and I had to leave the next morning. Oh well, another time. 

On the return trip, I did not trust the ferry and took the float plane to Vancouver. That was exciting and it really gave you a fantastic picture of the islands.

Bolor, those brass monkeys you were talking about are still out there somewhere and may stay for a while longer.

Minnes, I am very happy for you that you have landed a part on Ron Howard's new film. Will they just be shooting in TO? or in the surrounding area. 

I just found out that Marcello is no longer with us and even Macnutt is possibly gone. I hope not as they have both given us a lot to think about over the past few years. It is unfortunate they got a little carried away at times. Hopefully Macnutt will be back, from the news on Salt Spring he really is a nice guy.


----------



## Moscool

Yup too bad. Too bad too the topic was closed before we had a chance of a real debate.

It will surprise no one if I say that this is the most civilised BB I have ever come across. And friendly and helpful too.









Macello and Macnutt did go at each other's throat quite a bit and indeed, some of the personal attacks were clearly out of order. C'est la vie...

Don't worry Sinc: the forum is up and lively! BTW, anyone knows where Dr G. is? Chez Marc looks pretty empty these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I am here as always. We have had a string of sunny days, and I am bogged down with end-of-the-term grading. I just don't have the time or the eye power to read and post as I once did during the dark days of winter.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## MaxPower

I noticed as well that macello and macnut were banned. Which thread is everyone referring to? Just curious as to the scope of the banishment.


----------



## SINC

> Don't worry Sinc: the forum is up and lively!


I'm not really worried Moscool, as much as I am concerned that we as members who try to abide by the rules, may have to suffer the consequences of others.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

I find this a bit distrubing. Why shut down an entire section? I have been waiting for the Sword of Damacles to fall upon the Shang thread, but it would be a shame to see the entire sectioned closed. We shall see.


----------



## Loafer

Sorry to come into this late, but what exactly did Macnutt and Marcello argue about and was the name calling really that bad ?


----------



## Dr.G.

Loafer, I missed the "debate" between both of them as well. I am not sure what took place, or what is going to happen now. We hit the magical 3232 postings for this thread, so if the Shang goes down tonight, we go down in a blaze of glory.


----------



## SINC

Is it just me, or is there a decidedly different attitude and feel to ehMac in the past 24 hours?

Is it possible that talk of "going down in a blaze of glory" may be closer to the truth than we care to admit?

We too shall see.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

There is a different feel. The mayor has taken a drastic action against two well known members and has cast a doubt on the future of the "Everything Else" forum. I don't think any action against this forum will happen for two reasons. Firstly, the current membership behaves itself in manner that shouldn't create any serious problems. Secondly, it would be suicidal for ehMac to axe the second most popular forum within the community (over 35% of all posts are in the Everything Else forum). Participation would just dwindle without a general discussion forum. So I don't think there's any reason to worry...it's just the mayor blowing off some steam, in my opinion. It hasn't been a good time for him, with all the complaints and having to make that drastic decision.
Keep your chins up, my friends.  

I have a webcam shot of the mayor while reading the fury between Macello and Macnutt


----------



## SINC

OK Peter, I am keeping my chin up, with a little help from a friend as you can see:










Perhaps ehMac is going to need "a little help from some friends" to survive intact.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

It would be shame to see this forum close. I feel as though I have made a connection with some of the people form the shang. The weather one too


----------



## SINC

> It would be shame to see this forum close.


I think most of us feel that way Bolor, but unfortunately due to recent developments, our future seems to hang by a thread, if you'll pardon the pun.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

I'm _BAAAACK_ !


----------



## MacNutt

And...just for everyone's information...I'm not exactly sure which of my many exchanges with macello actually caused the Big Trouble.

But...looking back on the last 4400 posts, it could have been any one of...oh...a hundred or so.  

So it's rather likely that I had it coming to me. I generally throttle it back as best I can (believe it or not)...but macello just managed to push all the wrong buttons with me. Repeatedly.

I actually used to go outside and shreik for a moment before I sat back down to write out a reply to some of his posts. Just to get the anger down to a workable level. There was the unfortunate wall-punching incident as well.









_SIGH_ ...I'm gonna miss that guy.


----------



## PosterBoy

*I'm not exactly sure which of my many exchanges with macello actually caused the Big Trouble*

I would be willing to bet that the post you refer to here was what got you a 'cooling off period' macnutt. I didn't get to read it but those who did weren't sad to see it go.

As to Macello, it wasn't any one post in my understanding, it was his unvarying negative attitude and pretty consistently insulting posts that brought about the ban. Apparently it could have just been a cooling off period if it weren't for his reply to ehMax concerning the matter.

That's what I've observed anyway.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Macnutt wrote: *I actually used to go outside and shreik for a moment before I sat back down to write out a reply to some of his posts.*

I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## SINC

Welcome back macnutt.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Thanks, SINC. Good to be back. I really like this place.  

BTW..too bad Lotus had to leave so soon. We are currently experiencing weather that is in the low to mid twenties under brilliant cloudless skies. Loverly!


----------



## SINC

By the way macnutt, thanks for the kind words about my 70 Monte in the "Rides" thread.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

This evening is very sad for me and I turn to my online friends for understanding.

Back the eighties, I was the group publisher in charge of a newspaper named The Parklander, in Hinton Alberta.

On my first visit, I met a young man who was serving there as our editor of the weekly. He was from Edmonton and reminded me of that little dog in the Looney Tunes funny films that used to run alongside "Spike" the bulldog, hopping from side to side, asking "Can I, please, can I?" at whatever game they were up to in that episode.

He was so enthusiastic that he bordered on driving me crazy with his ideas and suggestions to improve the paper, the company and the world.

As the years went by, he continued to bug me for more challenges, higher bars and openly questioned why "advertising types", not editorial types continued to become publishers of our newspapers.

He became news editor, then editor of our daily, Fort McMurray Today not many years later, and brought his new wife to a life in the wild, wild north of Alberta. They raised their family together in that boom town.

He continued to question the ad type/editorial type policy of becoming publishers question, but in the meantime took business courses at Keyano College in Fort McMurray in his never ending attempt to become a real player in the management team of the daily.

In the early 90's, we finally relented and made him the Associate Publisher of Fort McMurray Today.

He made us proud by fast becoming a very active member of the community, unlike most "editorial types" are prone to be.

He joined clubs, organized events and generally made himself a prominent citizen of the community.

He was a scratch golfer, and a dedicated marathon runner. You would see him out doing his daily 10 kilometer training runs and he ran in too many 26 mile marathons to count. He was not a smoker and enjoyed, but never abused a few beers after his runs.

He devoted all his spare time to his wife and family and was one of the best employees we ever had.

Darrell Skidnuk passed away at 2:30 p.m. today of cancer, in his beloved Fort McMurrray at the tender age of 43, leaving behind a wife and two children.

I will never understand why the good Lord decides to take people like Darrell from this earth.

He did not deserve to not see his children grow up, nor to miss enjoying his grand children to come.

I feel so bad that I am in pain this evening.

Darrell, I know that there were times when you thought I didn't listen to you, or that you were a pain, but you were often my inspiration. You taught me that no matter what your background in the newspaper game, one could rise to the top without being an "advertising type".

I'm really gong to miss you young fella. My prayers go to your family.

I can only salute you in one final way, my friend.

(-30-)


----------



## Peter Scharman

Sinc, may I offer my condolences. Life sometimes doesn't seem fair when someone is taken at an early age. We can be thankful if we have good health and loved ones to share life with until a ripe age.
I've just come back from a funeral home visitation....the mother of my sister-in-law. I knew her and enjoyed her spunky personality. She lived until the age of 82 and of that, had 80 good years. Her unhappiness is now over but she will be missed by her family, with no regrets. That's the way it should be.


----------



## kps

A nice sentiment for your friend, my condolences.


----------



## lotus

Sinc, my heart goes out to you in the loss of your friend. Makes you wonder why some of us live to an old age and some of our younger friends must be taken from us.

When my brother was 38, he was killed while participating in an air show. He left a pregnant wife and 5 children. His death brought his family together and he would be extremely proud of them.

Peace.


----------



## MacNutt

My most sincere sympathies SINC. He sounds like somebody I know. Full of energy and full of life. 

Doesn't seem fair, does it?

I've known a few people who've gone well before their time and the one constant thing seems to be that the old saying "only the good die young" is, in fact, an absolute truth.

I have no idea why the Good Lord chooses to take the best and brightest from us while leaving behind some of the very worst examples of humanity...but that's the unfortunate reality of it all. 

I only know two things here....

1)There must be a reason

2) Based on this theory...I'll probably live forever.


----------



## MaxPower

Sinc,

My thought are with you as I read this my friend.


----------



## BigDL

Sinc. my condolences, the reason is only known to your friend’s maker ... it an old saw “but only the good die young.”


----------



## Bolor

I too would like to add my deepest and sincerest condolences. It is not for us mere , mortals to reason why. Best to think that he is in a better place ...


----------



## SINC

Thanks everyone, I feel better now that I made that post.

It's great to have on line friends.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Now that we've "sprung ahead" we can pretend there is more light, when actually there is exactly the same amount.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

We won't be doing any "skinny-dippping" for some time around here.


----------



## minnes

We get the lost hour back in six months.
It will be held as a security deposit in the meantime.


----------



## SINC

There is always a way around a security deposit minnes.

Like moving to Saskatchewan where MST remains in effect year round.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxie pups, Abby and Jack, are one year old today. Thus, in celebration, there shall be free tea/coffee/hot chocolate and muffins/bagels for any and all for the entire day.


----------



## SINC

A very happy birthday to Abby and Jack










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we shall send you a doxie pup when we decide to breed Daisy. Merci for the ecard.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Best bumper sticker of the day:

* "Dyslexics of the world --- Untie!!!"*


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Peter. I have heard it before, but it is still good. I use it with my literacy ed undergrads each year.

So, how is Life treating my partner in comedy and high finance???


----------



## SINC

For that matter Peter. . . 

dyslexics of the world don't believe in "Dog" either.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I came across that doxie gif some time ago, and saved it thinking one day I would be able to use it.

Glad you enjoyed it.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Just got to thinking it is a while since Moscool did the Guiness Book of Records thing with this thread.

Heard anything back yet Moscool?

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

They said 10-12 weeks, so we're not even close... Meanwhile I get their junk e-mail...


----------



## SINC

> Meanwhile I get their junk e-mail...


Just add it to the pile Moscool, that's what I do. Then I take it to the recycle centre like a good boy.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

I received a letter from Guiness Book of Records informing me that I used the term doxie more often within a 24 hour period than anyone else on the planet. Of course, when they then asked me to send my doxies to Nigeria to help a prince get his money out of the country, I knew it was a scam.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all,

I'm just testing out a new Avatar that I'm thinking of using. What do you think?

Hope this works.......


----------



## SINC

An appropriate avatar to be sure, MaxPower.

It defines the "power" part of your name.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

Given the state of the world today, the following is the bumper sticker of the day:

* "The gene pool could use a little chlorine."

*


----------



## Moscool

Good one Peter. Reminds me of two T-shirts I bought in Dallas years ago:

1) You! Get out of the Gene Pool!

2) Jesus is coming! Everybody look busy...


----------



## SINC

This one I saw yesterday also applies guys:

*Where Are We Going And Why Am I In This Handbasket?* 

Cheers


----------



## rhino

I remember one of our ehMac members always had that line on the bottom of his messages.

One of my favourites.


----------



## Bolor

Maxpower, I like your avatar. The moving gifs are alwats impressive.
I remember reading that in someone's signature too. I still like Sinc's signature of the day. They are always entertaining. 
I read your latest article last night Sinc. Very good.


----------



## MacNutt

I think it was Strongblade who used to use that in his signature. He was one of the biggest players around here a few years back. I recall noticing that he had 500+ posts to his credit when I first signed on at ehmac....and wondering how anyone could ever find the time to write all of those.


----------



## MaxPower

I must say that I found my Avatar on another forum that someone was using.

I found that it was very suitable for my Screen Name, that I had to use it. Although the credit does go to the person who created the animated gif.


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoyed the article Bolor.

I love those signatures. It takes a bit of effort to change them every day, but many members seem to enjoy them.

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Please pass the mustard.


----------



## MacNutt

Fresh out of mustard. Will a little gas do instead?


----------



## SINC

Mustard LGB?

I didn't check closely, but it very well could be that the bun is already stained yellow.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning. Today's bumper sticker quote is"

* "Help Wanted: Telepath --- You know where to apply." 
*


----------



## SINC

Peter, I liked this one:

*"Constipated People Don't Give A Crap."* 

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

When I first travelled to Washington & Virginia, I was surprised by the encouragement given to people to denounce others if they were not behaving in a PC way. This, of course, included driving. For instance you had tips on how to identify a possibly drunk driver (e.g. going too slowly) and were encouraged to phone a number that went 1-800-xxx-HERO  

There was also a high number of trucks that carried a warning: if I am not driving properly, call 1-800-TRU-DRIV or something like that. No doubt you could lift both hands from the wheel while trying to write down the number plate and compose the phone number...









My all-time fav' was seen on a delivery van somewhere in Virginia: 

If you don't like my driving, dial 1-800-EAT-****


----------



## SINC

I mentioned here a couple of days ago about the death of my friend, Darrell Skidnuk, a journalist, editor and associate publisher at the daily paper in Fort McMurray, Alberta.

I could not get away for the funeral service held today in Fort McMurray at 11:00 a.m. today.

However, he is to be buried tomorrow morning here in St. Albert at the Holy Cross Cemetery, also a t 11:00 a.m., next to his sister and mother.

I expect there will be many of us from the Edmonton and area press in attendance tomorrow morning. Unfortunately, the weather forecast is not good. Flurries and cold are the order of the day.

Perhaps the good Lord will intervene like he did nearly two years ago, when we buried our oldest son's best friend, who took his own life, leaving a wife and 12 year old daughter behind.

On that special day, it rained and blew. When we arrived at the graveside, it was nasty. The minister said a few words and them touched the button to partially lower the casket into the grave.

It was at that moment that the wind relented, the rain quit and the sun broke through the clouds and shone directly on the casket for a full five minutes or more.

Was it magic, or was it God?

To this day I will never know, but if the good Lord wants to repeat his magic tomorrow morning at eleven, I for one will be grateful.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

We can never know if was magic or not. Maybe if we all offer a prayer, your friend will shine in the rays of the sun.


----------



## SINC

This morning is clear and bright sun. 

I feel better already.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning Dr G and all. Today's bumper sticker of the day is (and it's a good one):

* "I want to die in my sleep like my grandfather ------ Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car." 
*


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Peter. We should work it into our act.


----------



## SINC

Or this one:

*"No sense in being pessimistic. It wouldn't work anyway!"
* 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we should work you in to the act as well. You could be the Henny Youngman comic who does the one liners, Peter as Sid Caesar and yours truly as Uncle Miltie. We would "knock 'em dead".


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, Dr. G., Henny Youngman. I watched him many times on Sundays on The Ed Sullivan Show.

You often mentioning chicken soup when someone is ill, reminded me of this one:

"A Jewish woman had 2 chickens. One got sick, so the woman made chicken soup out of the other one to help the sick one get well."

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sinc, that's a classic Jewish vaudeville joke.

Has ehMax made the look of this website American, with red/white/and blue???


----------



## Kosh

Dr. G., the mayor is trying to color the place blue and white because he's biased to the Leafs... ie. it's a hockey thing, not an American thing. Of course I'm trying to persuade some of the senators fans to change their avatar.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good evening folks........Sid's bumper sticker quote of the day is;....

* "Always remember you're unique ----- Just like everyone else."*


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good evening folks........Sid's bumper sticker quote of the day is;....

* "Always remember you're unique ----- Just like everyone else."*


----------



## Bolor

I laughed so hard, I thought Iwas seeing double


----------



## Moscool

Planet alignment:

Did anyone notice that for the first time in years we have Passover, Catholic/Protestant Easter and Orthodox Easter the same week?

Bad week for lambs...

Also: interesting article in the Economist this week about Jewish/Christian relationships. I particularly was intrigued by the point that one of the reasons for differences of perceptions and unsmoothness of 'handover' between old and new testament was that the rites of Christianity really emerged around 100AD around the deep mysticism of Judaism pre-second destruction of the Temple; whereas at the same time the Jewish trends were in the 'rabbinic' era, something much more philosophical and less mystic.

Happy Passover/Easter to you all. And GO HABS GO !


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, keep in mind that Jesus was born Jewish. The Last Supper was a Passover Sedar. Thus, the two are usually around the same time of year, although the Jewish calendar is on a lunar cycle for the days in each month.

Whatever, have a peaceful moment one and all.


----------



## SINC

Another good one:

*If We Quit Voting Will They All Go Away?* 

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Well put Dr. G..

Happy Easter to all!

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Dr G., I had no idea that the last supper was made of chopped liver and matzo ball soup   (between the bitter herbs and the salted water there is ALWAYS space for chopped liver and matzo ball soup!)

Interesting stuff. What I was referring to was the Orthodox (greek/Russian Easter) which can be 7 weeks apart from the Western one. Apparently they are together only once every twelve years. Now given that Passover/Easter are together only every 3/4 years, having all three aligned is quite rare indeed.

Compliments of the season to all (except the lambs)


----------



## SINC

I wish to state that no lamb nor sheep ever met its demise because of me.

It must be the wooly taste, but I detest the stuff.

Alberta beef anyone?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Easter/Passover to one and all. Paix.


----------



## Moscool

Sinc:

[/windup_start] I prefer my beef _sans_ hormones... [/windup_end]


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Moscool. Wish the Queen a Happy Easter when you go and visit her for your 4PM tea. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Tis a dull and dreary Easter Sunday at +6 degrees.

My better half is working the afternoon shift today, (3-11) so Easter dinner will be left to me to prepare. Last night our daughter jumped right in and made some very good fried rice for our supper as we were the only two home.

She just smiled when I asked her this morning what she was making for Easter supper. "I cooked last night, your turn," she said.

Since I am fresh out of lamb, it will in fact be Alberta beef, but without any hormones Moscool.

I have the relative of a friend raise my beef organically and take a side from him every year in April. Not only that but it is government inspected and hung for a minimum of 24 days.

I can taste it already.

Cheers, and Happy Easter to all.

If you're looking for me, I'll be in the kitchen.


----------



## Bolor

Drool,slurp.
Unfortunately, any Alberta beef we get here are the left-overs and can't tell the difference from our own. (I'm sure they butcher ours after rigor mortis has set in).
In any case, it certainly is NOT as good as you get it there Sinc. And , we have to a premium for it too. 
Oh well, a nice bottle Cabernet Sauvignon will smooth out the rough edges af our beef roast tonight


----------



## Moscool

Sinc: Very appetising indeed. Here we have grass fed Scottish beef, but you need a minor mortgage to buy the best quality... Obviously, you haven't tried my lamb recipies. Hop over (I would send you some by Doxie Express but I don't trust hunter dogs with raw meat, somehow...).

Dr G: Didn't see the Grey Lady for a cup of Lady Grey but she was in Paris last week and strolled past by brother's shop. Waiting for the pics (not expecting too much given that she is 4 foot high and surounded by 8 foot security guards... )


----------



## SINC

> Obviously, you haven't tried my lamb recipies. Hop over (I would send you some by Doxie Express but I don't trust hunter dogs with raw meat, somehow...).


Sorry Moscool, but many, many lamb lovers over the years have plied me with their recipes.

None of them made any impression on me. 

I simply can't get the smell of it past my lips. I don't know why, but it repels me every time.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, FYI, dachshunds (aka badger hounds) are digging dogs, and it just happens that our dogs are trained and efficient couriers as well. Thus, your meat deliveries are safe with the Doxie Express Fearsome Foursome.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hope everyone had a happy Easter or Passover. Today's bumper sticker quote of the day is:

* Lord,help me to be the man my dog thinks I am.*


----------



## canuck1975

I haven't posted in this thread before. It's intimidated me with it's size (and that doesn't happen very often).

So, be nice to me... I'm fragile!

hehe


----------



## Dr.G.

Canuck1975, we are all equal here in the Shang. Thus, you shall not need to fear anyone or anything..............so long as you don't step on any of the sleeping doxies. Paix, mon ami, and welcome to the Valley of the Blue Moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, as the owner of FIVE dogs, that's an all too true bumper sticker.


----------



## Bolor

Welcome to "the shang" Canuck1975. They serve the best hot chocolat and bagels at Chez Mark. A great place to comiserate.


----------



## canuck1975

Thank you thank you...


----------



## SINC

Welcome canuck1975.

Never fear to tread the pathways of The Shang.

Just don't get lost!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, have you left the warm and friendly confines of the Cafe Chez Marc for that "other place", aka Chez Mark??????? That place does not have anything fresh, AND NO DOXIES!!!


----------



## SINC

Booollor.

Oh Boooolllooooor!

Hmmm, no answer.

I sure hope he hasn't fallen down that large sinkhole in Timmins.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

ALL new visitors are welcome in the Shangrila Clubhouse. Right??!! We even wave the usual $249.99 entrance fee.
Today's bumper sticker quote of the day is:

* "Time is the best teacher --- Unfortunately it kills all its students!"*


----------



## canuck1975

Is this the place where I can ramble incoherently about things even I don't understand?


----------



## SINC

Sure canuck1975, but try and do so indecisively would ya?

Cheers


----------



## canuck1975

I don't know if I can do that, although maybe I can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Canuck1975, you may ramble on as much as you wish, or, if you don't like to ramble on and are in a religious mood, you may Babylon.  

Peter, re "Time is the best teacher --- Unfortunately it kills all its students!", the ocean off the coast of DoxieLand East is also a great teacher, although she does not allow failing grades. So, it's either sink or swim.


----------



## Bolor

The joys of living in a mining town.








And you can read the story here if you're interested


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you didn't sink, Bolor.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning, all.

Today's bumper sticker quote of the day is:

* "I took an IQ test last week ----- The results were negative."*


----------



## Bolor

Keep them coming Peter.
















Sorry for the faux pas Dr.G. Of course I meant Chez Marc! I mean, for heaven sakes, I couldn't go where No Doxies roam


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, keep those bumper stickers coming. They're gold!!!


----------



## canuck1975

Yes, yes, they are mucho fun!


----------



## SINC

Here is one for you Peter:

*"Talk is cheap because supply exceeds demand."* 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

We don't have enough bumper sticker space for all of these fine thoughts.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Today's bumper sticker quote is:

* "Give me ambiguity --- Or give me something else." *


----------



## Dr.G.

Imagine the accidents that are caused with people reading these bumper stickers.........and not stopping in time to avoid a rear-end collision!!!


----------



## lotus

Dr.G - "If you can read this, you're too close".


----------



## SINC

Or on the back of a motorcyclist's t-shirt:

*"If you can read this, my wife fell off!"* 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, I have been driving since July of 1983, and the most I ever received in the way of a ticket is an expired parking meter. I am a Young Driver of Canada grad, and they taught us well.

So, how is Life treating our fairest blossom these days???


----------



## Moscool

> "If you can read this, my wife fell off!"


This one's gotta be one of the oldest:

Q: How can you tell a happy biker?

A: Count the flies on his teeth


----------



## SINC

Ah, but Moscool, how about this one:

How Can You Tell a Happy Pit Bull?

It Has Four Legs And An Arm!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, such talk about dogs. I thought that this was a doxie-friendly thread????


----------



## Bolor

You guys crack me up
















Lgb, thanks for taking care of the monkeys for me. I owe you a hot chocolate at Chez Marc


----------



## LGBaker

No problem, Bolor. I actually displayed them in a local mall with little caps on their heads and tin cups in their hands. We collected enough to pay for their room and board. Send them back in the autumn when the geese fly south.


----------



## SINC

> Sinc, such talk about dogs. I thought that this was a doxie-friendly thread????


Still is Doxie friendly.

Not sure about those Pit Bulls though!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, dachshunds have been used to keep pit bulls, rotwiellers and dobermans in line at dog parks. Luckily, our doxies are trained killers who will only kill on command.


----------



## SINC

Yet another bumper sticker:

*"Shotgun wedding: A case of wife or death."* 

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

Sinc, I happen to have a clip of the couple that quote was referring to......


----------



## SINC

Peter, that is a surprise.

And here I thought I had the only picture of them:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

It's like we are in the middle of the Battle of the Icon Mavens.


----------



## SINC

To be honest Dr. G., I hadn't noticed.










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Those are NOT Betty Davis eyes!


----------



## SINC

But all the better to see you with, nevertheless!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the eyes of a wolf??? How about Rocky's "Eye of the tiger"?


----------



## Moscool

Unofficial Shang Music Prize

You read it here first:

Amy Winehouse









Check this out: 

http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000DIXN7/qid=1082375242/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1_1/701-0316843-5084334

(sorry for the long URL, I can't fix my Safari corruption)


----------



## SINC

Too bad they didn't have an audio sample Moscool, or did I miss it?

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Sinc:

None of the Amazon sites had anything, but her official site continuously plays extracts as you browse around. Check out:

http://www.amywinehouse.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## SINC

Thanks Moscool, I will do just that.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

At the Cafe Chez Marc, the song on all the time is "How much is that Doxie in the window", sung by Shania Twain, Elton John, Pavarotti and Ringo, and accompanied by a cello duet by Yo Yo Ma and his mother, Ma Ma Ma.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., the thought of the combined voices of that list of six singing "How much is that doxie in the window", makes me envision a violin and bow in the hands of a rank amateur sounding good.










Cheers


----------



## Sonal

Greetings all.

Have been lurking out in the Shang for a while now, but I've only just decided to draw the curtains aside and poke my head out into the light. It looks warm in here.

I come in peace. And I present to you an offering of funny sayings the form of buttons I used to collect. Some of these are known to you; others are clearly indicative the large chip I've since (mostly?) dislodged from my shoulder.

http://www.rhetoricalquestion.com/buttons.htm

In true Shang form, I really should dole these out daily, but that would require organization and planning.


----------



## SINC

Welcome Sonal!

Great sayings you have on your site.

I for one will add them to my collection and use them in many ways.

Thanks!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning gentlemen (and ladies).

I haven't posted here in a while. So I thought I would pop in to say hello (I've been following the posting here) and grab a quick coffee at the Cafe and be on my way.


----------



## SINC

Hey MaxPower, nice to see you back in the Shang. How's the little guy doing?

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for asking Sinc.

My little guy is doing incredibly well. He changes every day and is growing like a weed.

In my biased opinion he is perfect. I can't imagine life without him. Although it would be nice to get some of our freedom back, like going to movies or out for a quiet dinner (we don't have any baby sitters). But that's such a small price to pay considering what we got.

How are things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## SINC

Things are pretty good, thanks Maxpower.

Yesterday I renewed the insurance on my motor home to begin May 1. Now all I have to do is renew the license plates on that day.

In the meantime I have been busy getting it ready for another camping season. I just finished rewiring the entire entertainment cabinet, just to button it down and make it look much neater.

Next I will clean, then oil all the oak woodwork to make her look like new.

Then dump the oil and all fluids and replace them, which I do every two years. (The oil annually as I use synthetic) and travel around 5,000 km a year.

A quick repack of the wheel bearings is next and I am ready to go.

And oh yeah, I have to renew my fishing license too.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, these are the "wonder years". I carried my son in a Snuggli when he was little.......watched him learn to walk and talk...........held his hand when he went to school for the first day (I was a single parent back then)........tried to teach him how to play baseball and ride a bike.........etc, etc.

Now he is taller than me, with an attitude to match his 17 1/2 years. Good luck and enjoy these early years. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

I fully agree with you Dr. G. These are the wonder years. However, when we spend all of our free time with him, it would be nice to have a "baby break" for a couple of hours so my wife and I can spend some time together.

Now with spring here, it is time to start getting the yard in shape. I have this weed in our lawn that thrives in our neighborhood. Everyone has it. So I have to figure out a way to control it. Regular weed control doesn't do the trick. I think I am going to get some Wipe Out to kill the really bad areas and then seed the lawn again. Ah the joys of living in the country.

I did fertilize a few weeks ago, and the lawn is really starting to grow now. Great. Lawn cutting season is upon us.

Another project is to build a deck (a good excuse to get a mitre saw) so I'll try my hand at that. Wish me luck.


----------



## MaxPower

I've just posted a picture of my son a day after he was born in the Photography Anyone? thread.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, I just went and looked at the pic of your son.

Darn he IS a cute little guy isn't he?

Looks like his Mom does he?

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

For the most part he really does look like his Mom. He has my mouth and chin as well as my ears (poor little guy).

As I type this I am staring at a picture of him and I can't believe he is going to be three months on Sunday! How time flies. Pretty soon he'll be walking and giving the "Old Man" a hard time.


----------



## Moscool

MaxPower, meditate on the following story sent to me from Edmonton via MTL:

Imagine the conversation The Creator might have had with St. Francis on the subject of lawns: 

GOD: Frank, you know all about gardens and nature. What in the world is going on down there? What happened to the dandelions, violets, thistle and stuff I started eons ago? I had a perfect, no-maintenance garden plan. Those plants grow in any type of soil, withstand drought and multiply with abandon. The nectar from the long lasting blossoms attracts butterflies, honey bees and flocks of songbirds. I expected to see a vast garden of colors by now. But all I see are these green rectangles. 

ST. FRANCIS: It's the tribes that settled there, Lord. The 
Suburbanites. They started calling your flowers "weeds" and 
went to great lengths to kill them and replace them with grass. 

GOD: Grass? But it's so boring. It's not colorful. It doesn't attract 
butterflies, birds and bees, only grubs and sod worms. It's 
temperamental with temperatures. Do these Suburbanites really 
want all that grass growing there? 

ST. FRANCIS: Apparently so, Lord. They go to great pains to grow it and keep it green. The begin each spring by fertilizing grass and poisoning any other plant that crops up in the lawn. 

GOD: The spring rains and warm weather probably make grass grow really fast. That must make the homeowners happy. 

ST. FRANCIS: Apparently not, Lord. As soon as it grows a little, they cut it ~ sometimes twice a week. 

GOD: They cut it? Do they then bail it like hay? 

ST. FRANCIS: Not exactly, Lord. Most of them rake it up and put it in bags. 

GOD: They bag it? Why? Is it a cash crop? Do they sell it? 

ST. FRANCIS: No Sir. Just the opposite. They pay to throw it away. 

GOD: Now let me get this straight. They fertilize grass so it will 
grow. And when it does grow, they cut it off and pay to throw it away? 

ST. FRANCIS: Yes, Sir. 

GOD: These Earthlings must be relieved in the summer when we cut back on the rain and turn up the heat. That surely slows the growth and saves them a lot of work. 

ST. FRANCIS: You aren't going to believe this Lord. When the grass stops growing so fast, they drag out hoses and pay more money to water it so they can continue to mow it and pay to get rid of it. 

GOD: What nonsense. At least they kept some of the trees. That was a sheer stroke of genius, if I do say so myself. The trees grow leaves in the spring to provide beauty and shade in the summer. In the autumn they fall to the ground and form a natural blanket to keep moisture in the soil and protect the trees and bushes. Plus, as they rot, the leaves form compost to enhance the soil. It's a natural circle of life. 

ST. FRANCIS: You better sit down, Lord. The Suburbanites have drawn a new circle. As soon as the leaves fall, they rake them into great piles and pay to have them hauled away. 

GOD: No. What do they do to protect the shrub and tree roots in the winter and to keep the soil moist and loose? 

ST. FRANCIS: After throwing away the leaves, they go out and buy something which they call mulch. The haul it home and spread it around in place of the leaves. 

GOD: And where do they get this mulch? 

ST. FRANCIS: They cut down trees and grind them up to make the mulch. 

GOD: Enough. I don't want to think about this anymore. St. Catherine, you're in charge of the arts. What movie have they scheduled for us tonight? 

ST. CATHERINE: Dumb and Dumber, Lord. It's a real stupid movie about..... 

GOD: Never mind, I think I just heard the whole story from St. 
Francis.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, a word of advice -- give up non-organic items for the garden. No fertilizers, weed/insect controls, etc. It is VERY important that a pre-schooler NOT be exposed to these items. I don't want to preach, but it IS important. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I have an enjoyable task to complete today.

The local Optimist Club has once again asked me to be a judge in their high school writing competition.

A panel of teachers have short listed the number of entries to 10 submissions.

I will read all ten this afternoon out on my patio and grade them according to the competition rules.

I always enjoy reading the thoughts of young people as it gives me a new perspective on many issues.

I am therefore always secretly pleased when asked to take part.

Have a great day everyone!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Just read the post above again please. Seems they forgot to drop off the judges comment forms, so I will be doing this today as they dropped off the correct forms last night.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Oh, oh.

I just checked Chez Marc and noticed the good Dr. has not been seen since the 23rd.

I hope he is not busy shoveling the snow from that big storm that is supposed to hit the east coast of Newfoundland and Labrador.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, just got in from clearing away my driveway of last night's snow, and watching the doxies play in this fresh snow. Yesterday, they were eating my crocus, and today they are running around like crazy. Still, it won't last long, and because the ground is not frozen, this will assure of of no drought this summer (we hope). 

Heard about your wind last night as well. Strange weather all over, n'est pas?


----------



## Moscool

Fame recedes, temporarily:




> Thank you for sending us the details of your recent record proposal for 'Longuest thread in computing history'. We are afraid to say that we are unable to accept this as a Guinness World Record.
> 
> We receive over 60,000 enquiries a year from which only a small proportion are approved by our experienced researchers to establish new categories. These are not 'made up' to suit an individual proposal, but rather 'evolve' as a result of international competition in a field, which naturally accommodates superlatives of the sort that we are interested in. We think you will appreciate that we are bound to favour those that reflect the greatest interest.
> 
> We appreciate that this may be disappointing to you. We are always keen to hear from people who wish to set a Guinness World Record. If you should need any advice regarding record breaking in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us, quoting the above membership number.
> 
> Once again thank you for your interest in Guinness World Records.


Ah well, I'll have to keep growing my fingernails beyond 3 metres or spin like a Dervish for 17 days...


----------



## SINC

Oh well, Moscool, nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Nice try though.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

I'm sure the world's largest Omelet had huge interest.


----------



## Bolor

Just dropped in to say hi to all. Too bad about the Guiness thingy.
I have been pretty busy lately. Things will slow down in three weeks when my contract is up. I'm gearing up now for my volunteering job with the Cancer Society ... I'm the outreach chair and am busy making up presentations. So I hope you'll forgive me if I don't contribute much for the next while.


----------



## rhino

Guiness quote: "We think you will appreciate that we are bound to _favour_ those that reflect the greatest interest."

Glad to see the British spelling of this word with the "U" rather than without. Have become tired of "center", "check", "behavior", "honor" and other Americanizations of the [l]English[/l] language. Maybe we should call it ENGILISH instead.


----------



## Moscool

You're right. I think that, although Guinness is currently US owned, the business is still based in the UK, hence the Olde Worlde spelling...

BTW I was taught when I moved to Ontario many moons ago that British English and Canadian English were spelled in exactly the same way, save for tire/tyre. There is also an Oxford International English set of conventions that is roughly (but not quite) British + ize.

Go figure


----------



## SINC

I have faithfully followed the British/Canadian method of spelling words like honour, colour etc.

I was once asked in a reply from a reader, about the spelling in my column. Why do I spell words with the "u".

I simply replied that since I was not American, I choose not to use their version.

Turned out it was a teen and he had been taught the "no u" way in a local school. How bad is that?

Cheers


----------



## rhino

The incident that set me off was a TV program from the elephant next door being promoted as "Outrageous _Behavior_". I thought the spelling was "outrageous".  

Living, as we do, next door to an elephant means we are affected by every twitch and grunt. (PET) We are similar but we are not alike. Therefore I celebrate and enjoy the difference, as I expect Quebecers do in their "distinct society".


----------



## SINC

> Therefore I celebrate and enjoy the difference, as I expect Quebecers do in their "distinct society".


Well put Rhino. An excellent comparison and quite true in my opinion.

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

-or or -our endings vary depending on what rules you follow. Surprisingly, the CP Stylebook (Canadian Press) used to dictate the use of -or endings. The full explanation is very long, but you can find it here (scroll down a bit):
http://www.mun.ca/univrel/cp_why.html

They've since bowed to public preference and recently changed to -our endings.
http://www.cp.org/english/copytalk/ct111998.htm

For myself, my fingers automatically add the u's, double the l's (like in travelling), but uses 'z' instead of 's' (like organizing). 

Of course, most of my professional writing is a primarily American audience, so the delete key gets a lot of use.


----------



## SINC

I am ready to hop in the shower at 6:30 this morning. I have to drive my wife to the airport this morning, an hours journey one way, then back to work.

She is off to Regina to meet her four sisters who will treat their only sister-in-law to the ice capades there this evening. The occasion is the sister-in-law's 50th birthday. She returns tomorrow afternoon, so another trip to the airport tomorrow will be necessary.

Good old West Jet gets the job done for $169 return.

Then at noon I am off to the Mayfield to meet old friends for lunch, hosted by the still toiling staffers of the Edmonton Journal for us retired chaps.

All in all, an eventful day.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

A nice day shaping up with full sun and a high of 15, then 23 for Saturday and Sunday.

The first weekend campgrounds are open and after an oil change and wheel bearing pack tomorrow, I will be ready to go next weekend.

Ah yes, the camping season!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I know it is too early to put out a missing persons report, but we have not seen Dr. G. since the 25th, nor Bolor since the 26th.

Trust they are both well and just too busy to visit?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, alive and well here in DoxieLand East. I have been enjoying the past few days working in the garden and getting ready for Intersession and Summer semester.


----------



## Lawrence

Hey Dr. G. we were looking at land out your ways
and noticed...Gosh darn is that ever cheap.
We saw one really nice house on a half acre going
for $65,000.00

Man that is a nice asking price.

Also we have our next door neighbours that just got back from
holidays from NFLD and they were saying that the air there is
crystal clear, No hacking or coughing in the morning.

Is it true?

Dave


----------



## Dr.G.

Dave, at 9AM (my time), I was out in my backyard, with the doxies running about or "resting" in the sun. The air was crisp, but the full sunshine made it comfortable. I could hear the foghorn off in the distance (I live only a few kilometers from the St.John's harbor) and the gulls way overhead riding the warm air currents. Where I live (near Churchill Park), I am able to walk to work, walk downtown, walk to a hiking trail 1/2 km from my house, etc, without many problems. I have asthma, and coming from New York City, urban pollution influenced my daily routines greatly. Here, I am able to do what I want to do on any given day. I have been here since July, 1977, and don't regret the move. Nor does my wife who is from Calgary. As the saying goes, "Newfoundland and Labrador -- come for a visit, stay for a lifetime".


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for your concern, Sinc. All is well in Timmins too (except for the weather). A couple of inches of snow on the ground this morning and snowing all day. It's a wet snow so it won't stay for too long. Been busy at work and preparing presentations for the Caner Society. I try to peek in every day, but miss sometime. It looks as though a lot of people slowing down on the posts with spring in the air


----------



## SINC

Nice to see you back Bolor and glad to hear you are so busy. Time passes quickly when one is industrious, n'est ce pas?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

You're right Sinc. Time is sure flying by. My contract is up in a couple of weeks, so things will slow down some. I intend to spend more time on my "other" job. I was just nicely getting into it when this contract came up. 
The contract allows me to buy a few new toys now, a new computer and a barbecue. The BBQ is ordered and I'm hoping Apple will get off it's duff with some new stuff. I'll hold off on the computer for a couple of weeks yet. I managed to do a little better price wise than Barbecue Country in Edmonton . I was pleasantly surprised because they have pretty decent prices at least slightly lower than retail.


----------



## SINC

Bolor, I finally bought a natural gas BBQ. I was tired of always having to get propane tanks filled and having them expire, then spending more than the tank was worth getting them refitted with new valves.

Now I just turn on the gas and cook. The only propane BBQ I have left is the one we use when camping with the motor home. I fitted it too with a 12 foot hose from the main tank on the motor home itself and again eliminated those pesky portable tanks.

Now I BBQ with ease no matter where I find a spot.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Bolor,

What make of BBQ are you getting?


----------



## Moscool

It hurts when the Shang goes to page 2!

What gives?

Here in Ye Olde Countries we are in the grip of football end of season with an exciting conclusion to the annual European Champions' League (Monaco ousted Chelsea last night, so it's Porto v. Monaco in the one match final). We are also all polishing our boots fro the European Nations Championships in Portugal (a kind of mini world cup). 

I heard that there was snow in Québec a couple of days ago. Here all the trees have already flowered and the leaves at full size, but the weather is still fairly cold and unpredictable.

We are also in the middle of the Bank Holiday season. Depending where you live in Europe 1, 4, 8, 24 and 31 May can be public holidays. If the weather can stabilise a bit, then everybody will welcome the combination of long and mild evenings with the reduced need to get to work in the morning... Unbeatable!


----------



## Bolor

Maxpower, we finally settled on the Vermont Castings VCS4000. We were looking at the Napolean PrestigeII BBQ, but I got a better deal on this one. you can check them out here .
We chose the smaller one because the VCS5000 model is really big. It's pretty nice too. Their prices have dropped this year to a more reasonable level while the Napolean BBQs are the same price as last year.
We looked at Nat. Gas too, but it was going to cost an extra $300 to get set up for it. Getting propane is a good reason to get out of the house  
I never thought I would be able to leave a BBQ to my kids after I pass on


----------



## SINC

Gosh Bolor, I didn't realize you had to have a professional chef's license to buy one of those things. How long is the operators course? Six weeks or so?

Man that thing has more knobs and dials than the cockpit of a 747! But I will bet you enjoy it!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Yeah, I guess I'm a gadgety kind of guy. After all, I do use a Mac!








I do a lot of barbecueing and I kinda want to do more experimenting. I think this thing will allow me to do that. At first, I wasn't too crazy about spending that kind of money, but when you see what you get for your money, I think it is well spent.
Now for my new Mac ... (rubbing hands)


----------



## MaxPower

Nice grill Bolor.

In my opinion, you can't beat a quality grill. It makes cooking that much easier and the food turns out better.

Since I bought my Weber, back in '97, I still can't believe the difference a quality grill makes. But I am always on the look out for a grill with a larger cooking surface. I might just invest in another one. This way I can have multiple temperatures for cooking the meat and veggies.

One of the best BBQ cook books I have found is The Weber Big Book of Grilling. I have yet to find a recipe that I didn't like in this book. Well worth the money if you ask me.

Here's a picture of an all Stainless Steel BBQ my company built:










The grill is laser cut and made out of 1/4" Stainless Steel Plate. We costed it at around $3,000 to manufacture  

I think someday I would like to build an outdoor wood grill. That's real BBQ.

Just remember the key to successful grilling is S L O W.

Have fun this summer with your new grill.


----------



## SINC

For all you Moms out there on your special day today!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I just tried to open page 227 and Safari says it can't, so this is a test post to see where it winds up.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Looks like we're up and running again


----------



## SINC

Woo Hoo, the Shang lives on!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Long live the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vive le Shang libre!


----------



## MaxPower

Now that the Shang is back in full force, what say we get back to the business of anything.

So wasn't BBQ the last topic of discussion?

Mmmm. BBQ.


----------



## (( p g ))

Welcome back, Shang and fellow Shangers.


----------



## SINC

BBQ?

Well, I won't be getting one like Bolor or the one MaxPower makes. But I am growing weary of having to set up my portable on legs and then tap into the main tank on the motor home.

I am thinking I might just get myself one of these:










Anyone have any experience with one of these?

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Sinc - it would match your powerbook and you would then be able to provide a bite-by-byte chronicle to the hungry Shangers.


----------



## SINC

You know LGB, I never thought about it matching my Powerbook.

Nor did I imagine your memory was good enough to remember that I had one.

But it remains an intriguing idea from a "space" point of view in the motor home, pun intended.

And speaking of motor homes, here is the latest one we are considering purchasing:










Cheers


----------



## rhino

Interesting aerodynamics on that Class "A" machine, but with the current price of gas, do you own a personal oil field?


----------



## SINC

I wish, Rhino but when one considers all the expenses, a motor home does in fact make sense.

Last year we (the wife and I) travelled to Brandon for a family reunion in July. I took the motor home. All expenses including fuel, groceries and camping fees came to $742.00. That included towing our 2001 Suzuki 4 x 4 as well.

Then in August, we were back in Brandon for my wife's sister's 60th birthday. This time I took our 2001 Ford Winstar van. When we got back, I tallied up the expenses for fuel, hotels, restaurant meals and to my surprise the tab came to $784.00. (Both trips by the way, were five days long.)

So the motor home is cheaper to travel in, plus you have the convenience of being able to stop any time you want.

Not to mention an on-board bathroom or the option to have a tea or coffee as we travel.

Most people just think gas mileage when they see a motor home, but don't consider the other advantages.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Hmm... When I see a motor home I think either 'pollution, too big for the road' or 'About Schmidt'. 

I understand the attraction, but clearly not for me...

BTW, if gas was taxed at the right level in the West the economics would be rather different. By right level I mean a level that is commensurate to the damage caused by the emissions.

SO: long live the fuel cell operated motor home! (they make'em for buses, they should be able to make'em for the civies too).


----------



## rhino

Sinc, like a houseboat on Shuswap Lake, B.C. except you can travel anywhere and anytime. (seasick/carsick?) Your pics of the Kelowna fire hinted at your RV adventures. Having traveled with a trailer for a number of years as a kid and recently with my family, I'm aquainted with the cost/benefit analysis. Now we usually make a booking and plunk ourselves down at a resort/area and go on excursions from there. No hauling of secondary vehicles required although I've thought about pulling a utility trailer with a motorcycle or two. Still the freedom of the road has its advantages. Maybe Moscool's wish can soon become reality? The fuel cell that is. Don't get me started on taxes after the waste from the gun registry, HRC, AdScam etc. And those are just the ones we commonly know about.


----------



## Bolor

Nice motorhome, Sinc. You can travel in comfort in that Baby!. I have watched many a houseboat on the Schuswap from my mother-in-law's deck (near Sorrento). Won't be anymore though as she sold her house and bought a condo in Calgary.  

This is the last day of my contract. Good thing too. I was never cut out for repetitious work, so it was getting a little boring. I'm coming back in 3 weeks for a couple more weeks to train some technologists on a mining software package. That will be a little more interesting (complete with a 50% pay increase  {may go a G5 now







)}

AND the new BBQ came in today. I'll put it together tomorrow and season it before using it. I hope it works well


----------



## (( p g ))

Since: Now if only you could only get wireless internet access in one of those motorhomes...now *that* would be the cat's meow!


----------



## SINC

(( p g )), been there, done that, have the T-Shirt.

I park it in the back yard, about 150 feet away, and I do have Wi-Fi right from the house for my G4 Aluminum 12" Powerbook. Signal strength is about 62%, not real fast, but very useable.

As an added bonus, about half of all privately owned campgrounds now have Wi-Fi for their customers. KOA and Good Sam parks are nearly ALL Wi-Fi.

RVers want to stay in touch with family via the web and campground owners are using it to draw them in to their campgrounds.

It's a tough life on the road, but someone has to do it!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it's a hard life being in an RV.  We should send over the Fearsome Foursome. A week with those doxies will make you appreciate any solitude, quietude, magnitude and latitude. Enjoy...................


----------



## SpanishJoe

Hi All,

SINC asked about the Q grill ("As seen on TV") by Thane, the same people who brought you the "Oribitrek", and the "Perfect Air Ultra".

I haven't bought a Q grill, but I don't think it would be all that great a purchase. Here's why:

1) It uses custom aluminum-foil drip trays that are not commonly found. This encourages people to "do it yourself" with aluminum foil. This is a bad idea. To buy new trays, they're 10 for $14.99... that's roughly $3.00 every time you need to use it, because you can't fold the thing up with greasy trays in it (the trays will tip into the unit)... 

2) The drip trays are really close to the flames. Cooking anything greasy in there can be dangerous. If it flares up, there's nowhere to put a lid on it.

3) The unit is tippy. With such a high center of gravity, puting it on a picnic table is dangerous - the unit can fall over and dump hot flaming grease all over little Timmy.

4) The center light can melt. It's plastic. 

5) Stuff can roll off the top really easily. You'll be chasing sausages around the picnic table for sure.

6) It as to stay open until it cools, inviting little fingers to touch the grill.

7) Open grills take forever to cook stuff, unless the fire is really really hot, or engulfing (charcoal pit). A breeze will keep the Q grill cold, and that will result in pink chicken for sure.

And on and on.

The Thane website says the grill won an IDEA award (the Industrial Design Excellence Award) in 2003. This is signifigant for Mac users, as Apple wins those all the time. It was designed by a group of industrial designer students in a workshop at rksdesigns.com... not that this is a bad thing, but I fear that it has a bit too much style over substance here.

My suggestion - buy a Weber Q grill (www.weber.com)- it was designed and sold by a group who specialize in BBQs, and it's about the same price. And it has a lid.

-SJ.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the feedback SJ.

And great observations they are.

I will NOT be buying one of those any time soon.

Back to putting the legs on the portable and hooking up to the main tank.

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

Hmmm... bottom of Page 1. Must act immediately.

Well, I finally got around to cleaning up and planting the garden last weekend. Non-rainy weather and a broken satellite dish helped motivate this, plus a desire to purchase my plants in before the long weekend madhouse.

I'm not really much of a gardener--complete beginner--but between my flower-crazy mother-in-law and a lot of research online I'm learning. Though last year I also started out gung-ho, and then that petered out rather quickly. 

I hope it helps that I'm much less concerned about maintaining the plants the previous owner had in, and that I've planted more things that I like. Then again, other than some small shrubs, all the previous owners only had some very sad little roses and some tulips. 

I'm beginning to see new buds on my freshly-planted irises and lilies. I still need to get some annuals in for filler, and to plant my summer-flowering bulbs, but if all goes well, June and July will be lovely months.


----------



## SINC

Only 10 days to go now until we can plant our gardens. The rule of thumb here is never before June 1.

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

Around here, people usually plant wait until the May 2-4 weekend, and then must fight massive and ugly crowds at the garden centre.

Why they wait until really makes very little sense, since in Toronto the frost danger is long gone by then. My in-laws usually start sometime in late April/Early May.

Pulling out of the driveway this morning, I saw a little colour coming in on my Lupines. Very exciting, since our garden is normally slow; we still have tulips blooming while everyone else's are long gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazingly, we have been gardening for a couple of weeks now here in St.John's. Early last month, we were clearing away a late spring snow storm. However, we have to keep the doxies from seeing us dig in the garden for obvious reasons.

I am able to talk about the doxies here rather that at **********************/********/ultimatebb.php


----------



## MaxPower

Lately, I've been dealing with a string of problems on my vehicle.

First the front O2 sensors went. That was to the tune of $722   . After they were replaced the engine light came on five minutes after having them replaced. Different code this time, the speed motion control sensor went on the transmission. Another $270. Coincidence? I think not.  

Since this is a new transmission I managed to get the speed motion control sensor under warranty. That was this morning. I just went out to go to the bank and sure enough the engine light went on again. I phoned the dealer, and they said that it is probably the ECM (computer). Fortunately this is warranty, otherwise I would be shelling out $800 plus.

Now. Since it appears that these problems are related to the ECm, I am now fighting to get my money back for the O2 sensors. I'll let you know how it works out.

This whole ordeal really left me with a bad taste in my mouth. I used to praise Hyundai because I never had anything wrong with the vehicle since I bought it. It now has 238,000 KM on it. 

So the whole point of my story is I think I'm getting screwed and I will never buy Hyundai again.

Any suggestions for a new vehicle in the $30 - 35K range. I'm looking for a SUV, since the Hyundai is a Santa Fe. I've been looking at the Nissan X-Trail or Pathfinder. I just need to find the right deal.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, we just love our 2001 Suzuki Grand Vitara. We have the top of the line Limited model with leather and sun roof. It is a true 4 x 4, so you can use it in two wheel drive nearly all the time, but four is there for bad conditions. It get about 29 mpg has a very powerful 165 HP V-6, and has been trouble free for three years. They are not as big as a Honda CRV or the Sante Fe though. Depending on your needs, it might be worth a look.

It listed at about $34k but we paid $31k and change.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks SINC,

I used to own a Suzuki Sideflip, er I mean Sidekick,  and for the time I had it, it was a good vehicle.

However, I am looking for something a little bigger than the Grand Vitera. i need to carry baby gear with me now

But I think we are on the right track with the Japanese vehicles. I don't think North American engines can hold up to the amount of KM I put on the vehicle.


----------



## SINC

A lovely and sunny spring morning and a great day to shoot some pictures for the photo project in another thread. I am off to do just that. Have a great Victoria Day everyone!

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

A miserable day here - cool, rainy, windy. Still, I'll make sure to take some pics today, somehow, somewhere, for the photo thread. 

Here in the ever-magical La Belle Province, it's not Victoria Day, nosiree, not allowed - we have Journée Des Patriotes, proclaimed as such by our friends and tireless defenders, the Parti Québecois. Prior to Journée Des Patriotes, it was "La Fete Du Dollard", proclaimed as such by our friends and...

*YAWN*.


----------



## The Doug

By the way - there's a fresh pot of tea on, help yourselves and enjoy!


----------



## Moscool

Well chaps, here it is!

Post Numero 1000

Couldn't do it any other place than the Shang...


So if I am to become a super-citizen, here is the visual:










Love to all and vive le Camembert libre!


----------



## SINC

Well done Moscool.

Great graphic too!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to you, Moscool. Vive les doxies libre!


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, just in case you didn't know, Suzuki does in fact make an extended version of the Grand Vitara called the XJ-7. Same engine and running gear, but about two feet longer for extra storage room. Not that much more pricey either by the way.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Thanks guys!

Dr G, here is a party trick if you come across an arrogant Frenchman like me, well OK an arrogant _Parisian_  like me...

How do you spell Vive les Doxies libres? Well it's 'vivent' because it's the imperative tense for 'que vivent' (let them live).

In other words you would spell correctly:

Vive la France
Vivent les Français

Now I can bet you that 99% of the French population gets it wrong. At best they will spell it viveS, which is the worst possible spelling!
















Now I just wonder why French is in retreat as an international language...


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks SINC.

I'll go check it out at Suzuki's web site.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Well, ....I thought I'd drop in at the Shang and see what's going on. Where is everybody these days??? I guess with the winter blahs gone and spring cleanups and gardening, everyone is busy. I'm back working full time and don't spend much time on the computer these days, although I do frequently take a quick browse through Ehmac to see what's going on. I've just been a quiet sideliner.
I hope everyone's enjoying good health and prosperity.
Dr. G, can I order a morning coffee via the Doxie Express? I was thinking of PS&MG, the Comedy Duo, the What's Up Dachs Comedy Club and the Monster Thread. That was a lot of therapeutic fun back then. Cheers to you!

Peter


----------



## (( p g ))

Nice to see you back Peter!


----------



## Peter Scharman

Thanks ((pg)). After staring at your avitar for 20 seconds, I feel dizzy.


----------



## MacNutt

Still a lot less distrubing than that blinking monster eye that somebody here used to use as an avatar. That one had me reaching for the Gravol pills every time.









And I tend to agree with Moscool that French is a "a language that is in worldwide retreat".

English is growing by leaps and bounds...as is Spanish. French is dying a small death every day...no matter what anyone says or does.

Arabic is holding it's own...but there are a whole LOT more native Arabic-speakers who can also speak English than there are native English speakers who can deal with Arabic.

The very same can be said for Russian, Mandarin, German and Portugese.These are still important, and will remain so for the near future.

Pretty much all of the rest will eventually fade into insignifigance. Someday soon.

French, as a primary language, will probably die out completely. Not too terribly long after the people who are reading this are dead and forgotten. Thirty or forty or fifty years from now. At the most.

I don't mean to offend here. I'm just making an observation based upon the data that is available to me right now.

No bias. Just the way it is.


----------



## Moscool

Hmm primary language to whom?

I can't see the 200-300m people concerned stopping speaking it all of a sudden.

Statistically, you could argue that German, Dutch or any of the Nordic languages will shrink faster because their home base is narrow and English has become the lingua franca.


----------



## BigDL

Did anyone catch that Nova Scotia is going to invest money into the promotion of the Gaelic language. They want to increase native speakers. This is the same province that will not guarantee French language services even in Acadian areas of the province. 

The Tory Government of the Right Horrible John Hamm have lost it. This is the *RIGHT* kinda think'n of a cretain scottish mac user might promote.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, re your request "Dr. G, can I order a morning coffee via the Doxie Express?", it is on its way............with some fresh homemade muffins. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Thanks for the muffins, Dr G. They were quite moist near the two bite marks. Were these your bites or did I just share my muffins with a dog??


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I cannot tell a lie..................they were from Abby and Jack.    Now, when the moon is full, you shall see if you have doxieitis, which is somewhat like what the wolfman experienced.....................only worse.


----------



## SINC




----------



## MacNutt

Promotion of any dying language should be done by the speakers of that language, if they so choose. 

NOT by using scarce public funds to go against the direction of cultural change.

(Just for the record, I couldn't care less if Gaelic makes it or disappears completely. My primary language is English, my secondary is Spanish. Neither shows any signs of vanishing any time soon)

Scots are VERY pragmatic. We tend to go with what _WORKS_ ...and toss away that which does not.

As Europe ages...and it's aging very rapidly...the number of widely used languages will shrink down to a few universal ones. Three hundred years from now, English will probably be the operative language for the whole continent.

Interesting how even Gene Roddenberry predicted this in Star Trek the Next Generation. The whole Picard clan are French through and through...they even run a winery in the south of France....but all speak English with a Brit accent.

(now THAT ought to stir up some you-know-what)


----------



## Moscool

Guess what the Romans used to say?


----------



## MacNutt

In a language that is now officially dead, too.


----------



## SINC

> Guess what the Romans used to say?


OK.

When in Latin, do as Latinos?

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Right on Sinc!

Now let's put something right: Quayle never said "do they speak Latin in Latin America?". Proof below.

On the other hand, he did demonstrate that sophisticated use of the English language was a Republican tradition (at least since Reagan). Check out the quotes and the video clip....   

http://www.snopes.com/quotes/quayle.htm


----------



## BigDL

I understand that Paul Martin and Jack Layton are going to participate in a Job Interview in St. John’s tonight. the job interview is for the position of PM

Are you going to this Job interview Dr. G and if so will you be giving an account of the festivities?

Please let us know I want to get a fresh cup of java and front row seat at the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, it was an interesting "interview", with many students asking questions pertaining to student loans, childcare/daycare, oil royalties, etc.

Had Paul and Jack over for some tea. Who knew that both were doxie lovers. Go figure.


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G I caught the interview on CBC News World. It was an interesting exchange.

I kind of liked it better than the “traditional debate” and wished it had been 2 or 3 hours and with all of the leaders attending.

Do you have the “inside” story of why MUN was selected (aside from the obvious) as the site of the interview. 

To get politicians to make special arrangements to attend in the middle of a campaign you would think more of a location in the centre rather than at the edge. Well I would anyway. Just wondering.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, MUN, which is in my riding (St.John's North), invited all the leaders for the "interview". Since Martin was already going to be in this part of the country, on his way to Normandy, it was a golden opportunity. As well, if all of the MUN students decided to actually vote in the election in their home ridings or here, they could sway the vote. Back in 1997, all 7 MP's were Liberals. The voters are angry with the PC Premier here, and there is a hope that this will translate into another Liberal landslide here in NL. The Liberals need EVERY vote and MP they can find. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

I came in to get out of the heat 30 C and to get a cool drink and to see if the Doxies are sitting still or if they are romping around and low and behold nobody , no where no how.

What’s up with that? Where is everyone?


----------



## SINC

I guess they are lurking BigDL, like me for example.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies do not lurk....................they do lots of things, but lurking is not one of them.


----------



## SINC

Aha!

The good Dr. G. has resurfaced.

Nice to see you back in The Shang!

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

So Doxies don't lurk but their owners do  

Hey by the way Big DL and others, have I told you that, thanks to your recommendations on Atlantic holidays I have ditched plans to roam the Carolinas and will soon be on my way to NS? Just a few weeks to go...


----------



## Moscool

Hey Sinc:

Just finished _The Last Juror_ by Grisham. The hero reminded me of you. Have you picked up a copy yet?


----------



## SINC

No Moscool, I have not read the book although I do enjoy Grisham.

What ever did he write to make you think of me?

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Young boy straight out of journo school takes over village rag and makes something of it. Not a classic whodunit with lawyers, more like a chronicle of the South with the right pace & all. Good read.


----------



## SINC

Sounds like mandatory reading for an old hack like moi.

Thanks for the heads up Moscool!

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Has Chez Marc acquired a decent plasma screen to follow Euro 2004?

Hooligans please stay at home. Poetic footballers welcome.

Perhaps the good Dr. G would consider a couple of truckloads of sand so that we call all express ourselves:

http://www.natives.co.uk/news/2004/05/10manu.htm


----------



## SINC

This I learned from Loafer with his comment about hockey:

Soccer/Schmoccer

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Shortly after noon on Friday and the motor home is packed and ready to go.

We are off to Sylvan Lake for a get together with my former staffers from the Edmonton Examiner.

Se ya'll Sunday evening.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Good luck with your contri to global warming...  

Enjoy the trip


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, re your comment that "So Doxies don't lurk but their owners do", one does not "own doxies", but rather doxies allow their "patrons" to bask in their glory.







When I die, I want to be reincarnated as a doxie in THIS household. Talk about spoiled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moscool

And how is the good Dr G?

Too busy enjoying the summer sun to visit old friends?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I am busy trying to finshing up my intersession grading................so that I can start teaching summer school next week.  Once again, no vacation this year. Still, it keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## MaxPower

Woo Hoo! Number 500!!!!

I thought I would post #500 in the Shang.

Let the Celebrations begin.


----------



## SINC

Good choice for the post MaxPower. You are half way home, so to speak.

Cheers


----------



## minnes

Hello all you fine folks here in the Shang!
Long time no type, hmmm.
Ive been working for about 2 or 3 days a week as background in a movie since April , and will keep at it through mid August. The film is directed by Ron Howard and it is a real thrill to watch him put both the featured stars and the background through the creative process. Anyway life is good. I hope all is well for you people, what happened here for the last couple of months?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, you shall ride a Ron Howard film all the way to the Oscars. And, for my next prediction, the winner of Monday's election shall be ..... wait, what's that noise at the door???????


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *wait, what's that noise at the door??????? *


"tis the ghost of elections past, reminding you that whenever you voted for someone who promised to be better than the last one, you ended up kicking yourself for the next five years (except in the case of Mulroney).


----------



## Moscool

OK Peter, I'll oblige by jumping into the trap: why was Mulroney different?


----------



## SINC

Well, I survived my 60th birthday party yesterday and all went very well.

One of the many gifts I received came from five friends who got together and bought me a PalmOne.

I have no idea what to do with it, but I guess I will learn. I plugged the USB cord into my eMac after loading the software expecting to see it on the desktop. I didn't.

Oh well, more investigation will be required to figure out this thing.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *why was Mulroney different? *


EXACTLY!!! I was being facetious. Actually, they all end up being different, just not what we thought they were.







(I disliked Mulroney more than any other modern leader, for the record). But this is the "Friendly Forum", so political discussion will be left for the other threads.  
Good morning everyone!....anybody going over to Chez Marc's for a coffee?

[ June 26, 2004, 10:07 AM: Message edited by: Peter Scharman ]


----------



## Moscool

Dr G: Make mine a Greek coffee! After the ignominious defeat of my compatriots by the Athenians, that's the least I should do (and yes I'll eat the grind)


----------



## minnes

Hello Peter, Dr G, Sinc, Moscool and everyone else here today.
Do you thik someone from the club should run in the election ? We could spread the Shang philosophy, diatribes and dogma to the whole country.


----------



## Chealion

Sinc - A happy belated birthday!

The Palm, won't show up on the desktop, but you can use the Palm Desktop software and/or iSync to synchronize your contacts/notes/calendars, etc. with your Palm. If all else fails just post in Mac Help & Troubleshooting and one of the many ehMac users with a Palm should know just what you need


----------



## Bolor

Sinc: Happy birthday young fella  . 
I have been pretty busy the last couple of months. In a couple of weeks I hope to be able to spend more time around the shang and share a coffee and a muffin with y'all.
Since the first contract at the mine, I have gone to St Catherines twice. The first week was to visit my Dad. We had been back home less than a week when he passed away and had to go back.
I'm currently in the midst of another two week contract and then I head back to St Catherines again. 
On a brighter note, my wife and I celebrated our 40th anniversary and our son came up from Ottawa to help celebrate


----------



## Dr.G.

Why am "I" the only person who makes the coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc???????????? Anyway, a fresh pot has been made to go along with the fresh NL blueberry muffins. Paix, one and all.


----------



## BigDL

Hi all!

I would be pleased to take over coffee making duties if no one objects. I can make various varieties of coffee.

I have apparently invented a specialty coffee that I call Celtic Coffee. My son, who is a professional bartender, (helped him pay for his university education) has inquired in the industry and so far no one else has thought of this combination before.

Celtic Coffee very simply consists of a dram of both Irish Cream and Drambuie liquors added to fresh hot coffee. You could muck around with whip cream and such if you wished but I prefer the Drambuie to act in place of sugar and the Irish Cream to take the place of real cream.

A tasty and smooth coffee to be sure. I have never tried it cold before but I may experiment this summer with a new summer treat.

Now Moscool is Greek coffee a specialty coffee or is it a thick sweet coffee such as Turkish Coffee?


----------



## Moscool

Greek coffee: that's how the Greeks call it as pronouncing the word Turkish really hurts their mouth. They (generally) wouldn't give the Turks credit for the wheel if they had invented it!

In any event, 'Turkish' coffee was probably invented by the Arabs, although most Arab countries versions include cardamom...


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, I appreciate the offer, but keep in mind that we use only coffee that was grown in an environmentally-friendly manner, picked by adults (NOT children) who were paid a good wage for their labors, and only from coffee co-ops, so that the small coffee grower is able to make a fair profit without having to forced off his/her farm in the "tide" of big coffee plantations. Thus, unless the coffee you intend to use meets this criteria, I shall keep the task and ensure all who enjoy our coffee that we respect the environment and those who grow and pick the beans.


----------



## SINC

> both Irish Cream and Drambuie


Now THAT folks is what I call cream and sugar extrardinaire!

Cheers


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G:

I am all about as you describe "fair trade" coffee.









If the producers and "wholesaler" in the supply chain are not in a democratically organised co-operative they had better be a democratically run trade union or them beans is hot cargo.

Sinc:

Irish Cream and Drambuie it is so obvious I just can't believe someone else didn't come up with it before. Especially when you considering the popularity of shooters like B52’s.


----------



## SINC

BigDL, I have been using that for years and years in my coffee.

I simply agreed it was a classic, not new!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Since it will be near 30 degrees here for the third day in a row, I for one will opt for a cold, low cal beer!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Care to embellish the brand SINC?

I personally prefer Labatt's Sterling. Very refreshing.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, I still have the odd Sterling and it is good, but my new beer of choice is Calgary's Big Rock Brewery's new offering.

It is called Jack Rabbit, has only two carbs, 83 cals and 3.8% alcohol.

It is as pale as a fine ginger ale like Canada Dry and most refreshing. I like the idea that there is less alcohol too.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Bolor, nice to see you back in The Shang!

Sorry to hear of the loss of your father. My sympathies.

40th anniversary eh? Congratulations sir!

We are about to celebrate number 39 come October, so am not that far behind.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Jack Rabbit eh?









Hmmm. Maybe we could work out a trade. What type of beer can't you get in St. Albert's? The problem is logistics......


----------



## SINC

Well you know MaxPower, my grandfather taught me that where there's a will, there's a way.  

I am sure we can figure something out to exchange a six pack of cans.

But I have not lived in Ontario for so long, I am not aware of any particular brand I can't get here. I did used to like some of the Formosa Springs ales, but I guess they are not around anymore either, are they?

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I received a birthday card from my oldest son and daughter last week and I got such a laugh out of it, I thought I would try and share it here. I just shot it with my digital so please excuse the quality.

Here is the cover of the card:










And her is what you see when you open it:










Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

So I'm on my way in to work this morning and I get a call from my partner saying our warehouse is on fire. Great.

Fortunately it is off site and we won't be losing any production over it, but a big nuisance none the less.

Now being Canada Day, I have to track down my insurance broker to see what our options are. Good luck.

Well, there goes my long weekend.......


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear that MaxPower.

I hope the damages are not too severe.

This will be one of those "make the best of it" Canada Days for you. And knowing you, you will.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Update:

The fire started in another business that occupied our building. Our portion of the building was untouched (as far as we know. I'll try to find out later today). Unfortunately, another building caught fire as part of the original fire. A tackle shop and a coffee shop suffered damage.

As more info comes in I'll post here.

It really doesn't surprise me that the building caught fire. It is an old factory that has been around since the 50's and the portion that caught fire is all wood. Our part is a newer addition that is cinder block construction. Perhaps that's what saved it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wishing one and all a happy 4th of July. Here are the fireworks over the Cafe Chez Marc.

http://www.njagyouth.org/Liberty_.htm


----------



## SINC

Gee whiz, I go camping for a few days and The Shang gets bumped off page one? What's with that?

Now that it is back in its rightful position, all we need are some regulars to post and keep it going.

And for the record, I am pretty sick of the recent rain. I know we needed it but we got more in the first week of July than we normally get all month. Be nice if the weather Gods spread it out a bit!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Fire Update:

I still haven't been able to get into my warehouse to assess the damages caused by the fire.

It is confirmed however that our unit was untouched and the other adjoining businesses (tackle shop & coffee shop) were untouched as well.

Word has it that we will be able to inspect our unit either later today or tomorrow. Of course, I've been hearing that story all week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I sent the Doxie Rescue Crew, complete with basement sump pumps to Edmonton, with strict instructions to check out your house in St.Albert. I feel for those who have been flooded out by all the rain you folks have been getting. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Fortunately Dr. G., I live on high ground between Edmonton and the centre of St. Albert. Not to worry about our basement or any in our neighbourhood for that matter.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Still, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## SINC

Yes, Dr. G., thoughts count and are very important.

I have two weeks off from writing the column and it will be a nice break to clear my thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

We all need to display kinder and gentler thoughts..................especially to Macnutt in light of his predictions.


----------



## SINC

MacNutt may think a little differently from many here, but I really do miss his input.

He causes me to pause and consider things I had not thought of before.

I for one, will welcome his return to active posting.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I agree with your Macnutt comments. Anyone who elicits critical/creative thought is a valued member of ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, forgot to mention that I shall be in your neck of the wood comes late August. My wife has given me an anniversary gift of a trip to Calgary, after I gave her my areoplan points to go to Calgary. Her brother lives in Edmonton, and I have never been to the heart of Liberal Alberta before, so who knows. Sadly, there shall not be any doxies with us. We were going to go for the Stampede, but were told that while chuck wagon doxie races shall be an Olympic sport in 2008, the Calgary Stampede still does not sanction such races due to the vicious nature of the chuck wagon doxies.


----------



## iGeeK

China made Shangri-la non fictional in 2001 by renaming Zhongdian in Yunnan province.

According to the National Geographic blurb (March 2003) "Some ten billion dollars will go for development in the region to help take tourists, and their money, to paradise"

From fiction to theme park, from pristine serenity to hustle and bustle: 2001-1933 (Lost Horizons) = 68 years.

http://www.tourchinaguide.com/pages/cities/yunnan/zhongdian/zdattrac.htm 

iG/<


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., if you do indeed get to Edmonton, please feel free to give me a call. I am in the Edmonton phone directory as Donald J. Sinclair.

The only one listed that way in St. Albert.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Well, the deluge in our area continued again yesterday. About 3:30 p.m., the sky turned inky black and down it came, hail in tremendous quantity and a total of 150 ml of rain in a little over an hour.

My wife works in a long term care alzheimers home and the 4th floor was flooded along with the basement and the lover level cafeteria. (That's right, the 4th floor. It has an upper sun deck and glassed in solarium and it gave way and poured into the upper floor.) The parking lot had water in it up to the middle of the doors on the vehicles.

The hail clogged drains causing everything to back up and underpasses were 10 feet deep in water. Many vehicles were completely submerged.

The roof gave way over the skating rink in West Edmonton Mall and 20,000 people had to be evacuated.

I had just yesterday fixed a leak in the skylight of my motorhome and I rushed out to see if it held. It did, but I was stuck in the motor home for 90 minutes and the noise of the rain and hail on the roof was deafening. Passed the time by watching an old western with Alan Ladd on the DVD.

Two funnel clouds were reported within 10 miles of our house. What an afternoon!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

That's some pretty serious stuff going on there.

Mother Nature sure has a way to remind us how fragile we really are.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

Sinc,

Your experiences in Edmonton this w/end drew me out (to this thread). The pictures of the deluge are both remarkable and frightening. I didn't hear of any reports of injuries which is also remarkable given the extent of the damage.

I hope the recovery is swift. We never seem to get water right in this country. Either too much or too little - unlike Scotland where its basically continuous.....


----------



## iGeeK

Hail is a remarkable thing. Some way back (around 20 years) I was walking to a bus stop when something rather forcefully impacted my noggin. "freckin' kid with a rock?" thought I. A second later it was obvious that the kids were several thousand feet up. I never ran so hard in my life. Fortunately, didn't have far to run.

These babies were not quite hen egg size (although one or two may have got there), they were more like quail sized hail. Dang, that hurt, all the same.

Within minutes the trees were denuded of leaves, the drains clogged with mixture of the above and ice. The street was a torrent and the basement was threatened with flooding.

We used ice shovels as shields, and unclogged the drains. I think everything was over in about half an hour. Would not want to see more of that kind of thing.

What was wacky is that when I was riding the bus later that evening, it was apparent that this was a completely localized event. Several bus stops down the road, the trees have not lost a single leaf, not a single ice cube has fallen.


iG/<

[ July 13, 2004, 02:23 AM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## iGeeK

In Nathan Phillips Square did Miller Khan
A stately pleasure-tent decree,
Where Don, the sacred river, ran
Through caverns measureless to man
 Down to a sunless sea.










A Shangri-la moment, free of hail, and right smack in the middle of the city.

iG/<


----------



## SINC

I watched fascinated this morning as the male of the Merlin (a Falcon species) family that moved into our neighbourhood got breakfast for the chicks.

As I sat on my upper deck, he swooped down from high above at tremendous speed and knocked a full grown Crow out of the air and it landed on our neighbours garage roof.

My deck is high enough that I can see the roof and the struggle for life that ensued. The Crow fought valiantly, but alas lost the battle and became breakfast.

The noise after the kill was ear shattering as his mate came and joined him in the celebration. The three chicks in the nest only 50 feet away or so, added to the din.

I certainly do not need an alarm clock these mornings.

Cheers










[ July 13, 2004, 12:36 PM: Message edited by: SINC ]


----------



## The Doug

We saw a bit of that last year when our Merlins were hanging around (see the three pics I posted in the Photography thread). Sparrows, Grackles, Starlings and Mourning Doved were their usual fare; I never saw them hunt anything larger. Fortunately (for us) most of their hunting was done in neighbouring yards; I'm sure our neighbours didn't have a clue about it though because they're not the avid bird-watchers we are.

Over the years we've had a variety of different raptors hunting in our back yard - Sharp-Shinned Hawks, Coopers Hawks, and so on. Last year I was watching a White Crowned Sparrow feeding on our patio - I turned away for a split second, and when I looked again a hawk was flying off with it grasped in one talon. Not nice to see, but then again, there's a lot of things in nature that aren't nice to witness.


----------



## SINC

Sometimes life is not always fair or easy to understand.

I might have mentioned back in April about a friend whose wife was killed in a collision near Jasper when a pickup driver hit their van head-on in a drunken stupor.

He has been in hospital ever since and today we got some even more chilling news. Extensive testing due to his multiple fractures, (he has not stood yet since the collision) today revealed another terrible diagnosis.

He has liver cancer and it is inoperable. How unfair is that?

The man never had more than six beers at one sitting in his life, and then only on weekends.

There are times that I come near hating God, but then I think about his wife who was killed in April. Perhaps this is God's way of getting them back together again?

If so, I hope the Lord is merciful and takes him quickly and without pain. Seems to me to be the least He could do.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

My Mother passed away in 1997 to Liver Cancer.

Unfortunately, liver cancer is not a cancer tat can be survived. Fortunately, it is a cancer that is not painful.

Let's hope your friend remains pain free.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, the cancer has spread to the rest if his body, so I assume pain does too?

An awful thing and I wish him the best.

It was good to know your Mom did not suffer pain and thanks for your thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Hmm. I was speaking solely form experience SINC.

My mother's cancer was solely isolated in the Liver. It was only painful for her in her final days.

Let's hope that your friend is fortunate enough that it is painless.

Mt thoughts are with you.


----------



## MaxPower

For those who are interested I posted the latest picture of my son in the Photography thread:

http://www.ehmac.ca/cgi_bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=10&t=001961&p=17#000255


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, talk about cute????????? That was a classic shot and is a real keeper.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, you can tell he is not a teen yet.

The hat is not on backwards, but it is half way there!

Cute little guy and I am glad you are so proud of him.

Enjoy him while you can. Trust me it won't be long until that hat is totally backwards and he has solid opinions of his own!

Hehehe.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

What's really amazing is that he is almost 6 months!!!!  

And he is sitting here with me as I type this - rediscovering his toes. Ah. To be 5 and a half months......

Aaand he just threw up. I should own stocks in Bounty. I really should.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxP, forget about Bounty, go with a share of Apple stock.


----------



## SINC

Here you go MaxPower!










Cheers


----------



## SINC

This is the final weekend we can prepare for the annual festival that is called The Big Valley Jamboree. 

I'll be filling the motor home with food, water, propane and my western duds. Then Wednesday morning it is off to Camrose, about an hour and a half away to boondock for six days with over 70,000 other country music fans.

No internet available there so I will be off the web for almost a week. That ought to please at least some of you, but in truth, I will miss all of you.

A dozen friends have been going together now for the past nine years and this is our 10th anniversary. We've all invited our grandchildren along this year to share in the fun and entertainment.

One of my favourite parts is the "Bulls For Breakfast" mini rodeo that takes place every morning at 10:00 a.m.

I just hope the weather holds so we aren't in a soggy muddy mess.

If you watch the intro on the BJV link, you will see just how many RVs and music fans show up for the festival.

Ahhh, summer in Alberta!

Oh, did I mention beer? Lots and lots of beer!

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Oh, did I mention beer? Lots and lots of beer!*


In his best Homer Simpson voice.....:Mmmmmmmmm,...beer!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, my long lost brother!!! How have you been??????? The doxies miss you.......vaudeville misses you.........we ALL miss you.


----------



## minnes

Hello,
Again I have come to the Shang!, Hello to all of you who I have not spoken with in many weeks.

Anyway, I think i may be finished my 3 or more month run of background work on the movie Cinderella Man, it was a long but, I have the feeling it will be a great movie when it screens next Spring. I have so stories and memories of the shoot due to endless hours and days and weeks we spent shooting in Maple Leaf Gardens in Toronto. When we wrapped up on Friday I felt like I was friends with about dozens of people there, but there were no goodbyes due to over 1400 cast crew and background making a mad scramble to get home and relax for the weekend. Ron Howard gave us all a nice sendoff speech thanking us for our efforts that made us all feel good. Then shortly later we were all heading off to our homes trying to wind down from all the hubub.
Anyway, i will be checking in quite regularly for the next few days, then off and on throughout in August, I have a bit of travel plans
I hope you all are doing well in your respective lives, careers and daily tasks.
It's good to be back in the Shang!


----------



## SINC

Welcome back minnes.

Ron Howard eh?

You will have to tell us what scenes you are in, so we can watch you when the movie is released.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 27 years ago today that I left New York City to fly here to St.John's as a landed immigrant and Memorial University's new assiistant professor in the Faculty of Education. It seems like only yesterday..........

So, tea and coffee are on the house at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Happy Anniversary Dr. G.!

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

> It was 27 years ago today that I left New York City to fly here to St.John's as a landed immigrant and Memorial University's new assiistant professor in the Faculty of Education. It seems like only yesterday..........


Felicitations, Dr. G.!   

27 years ago this past June 17 I graduated from high school; 27 years ago _today_ I was er... probably standing in line to see Star Wars for the dozenth time.


----------



## SINC

Sunday evening and all is well.

Monday morning I'm off to work early (6:30 a.m.) so I can leave in time to make an 11:00 a.m. appointment for four new tires to be installed on my 4 x 4.

Tuesday morning at 9:00 a.m. sharp to London Drugs to pick up an AM/FM radio with 5" TV that runs on AC/DC with adapter for $19.99. That IS NOT a mistake. On sale for only twenty bucks. A great little TV for the bathroom for news in the mornings while shaving.

Then Wednesday it's off the The Big Valley Jamboree. Life is sweet.

It's a dirty job, but someone has to do it!

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

> It's a dirty job, but someone has to do it!


Dirty job or not, we know you'll do it right. Got faith in ye. Make sure you post pics when you get back - sounds like a good time is nigh! I'll make sure my weather-making machine sends sunny days your way...


----------



## minnes

Hello Sinc, Peter, Dr G, Maxpower and everyone else here in the Shang.
Dr G, we are a far richer country when you decided to make Canada your new home. Thanks for your ever present wit and wisdom.
Sinc, Thanks for asking, I will be in about 90% of the crowd scenes shot at Maple Leaf Gardens, which will be the setting for Madison Square Garden Bowl in New York City 1934, and Maple Leaf Gardens was also used as a setting of other arenas throughout the show.
It is really hard to tell exactly when or if I will be seen clearly. there was many scenes where i was placed right in front of the camera, but there was usually a bunch of overacting hams that would try to shove in front of me. On Monday, we go back to re-shoot a bunch of scenes so i may yet get some camera time.
Ron Howard was personally on set and directly involved in 100% of the scenes as much as 18 hours a day. He even gave directions, personally, to the background, a job usually given to assistant directors.
Some of the other highlights for me was spending about 20 days about 8 feet from Paul Giamatti, who is a really fine actor. He gives a fine performance as Russel crowes boxing manager.. Also sitting about 5 feet from me for a few days was Angelo Dundee, who used to be Muhammid Ali's coach in his career. Ron Howard's Dad, Rance, has a part as an announcer, and one day on his way to the set he, stopped and talked to me for about 10 minutes , he was such a decent guy, and I would think he is about 78 years old and still very active. 3rd Assistant director, Darrin Brown and 10thor 11th A.D. Sillik Saynsay are both former child stars of the Degrassi High shows in the 80s. Now they are working behind the scenes. There are some other cast members that I cannot remember at the moment.
I also saw a lot of behind the scenes stuff like 3 different cameramen being knocked over by Russel Crowe, while trying to get close shots of him boxing. Crowe and his opponents also suffered several injuries while filming. Then there was overhearing all the jokes and banter between the stars and Ron Howard, not to mention all the girls near the camera kissing up to the stars. In the backgroiund one could fine dozens of romances, friendships and relationships that formed throughout the shoot. When it's all over they head off to their regular lives, maybe to be seen again on another set as a new character. I also saved some souveniers such as a Reporter's press card made for the big scene, a crew T-shirt and a couple of autographs.
Later this week the set is moving to Hamilton! I told the agency, to try to get me into some of those scenes, as it would be nice to walk to work


----------



## SINC

Very interesting stuff minnes.

Not many of us get a chance to rub shoulders with celebs, but it sounds like the Howard family is a good one to be associated with.

I have met a number of celebs in my lifetime and most of them were decent folks.

There were a couple of disappointments though. Glad to hear yours worked out well and best of luck on getting that "walk to work" part.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the kind words, Minnes. I trust that you shall remember us when you receive your first (of five) oscars????

Thanks too, Doug and Sinc, for the kind thoughts. In NL, we are called CFABC -- Come From Aways By Choice.


----------



## The Doug

Sinc, please allow me to sing a little ditty in honour of your upcoming departure for the Jamboree. 

(clears throat and hopes this won't clear out The Shang!)

_Hello Mudda, hello Fadda,
Here I am at Camp Granada.
Camp is very entertaining,
And they say we'll have some fun if it stops raining.

I went hiking with Joe Spivy;
He developed poison ivy.
You remember Leonard Skinner;
He got ptomain poisoning last night after dinner.

All the counselors hate the waiters,
And the lake has alligators,
And the head coach wants no sissies,
So he reads to us from something called "Ulysses".

Now I don't want this should scare ya,
But my bunk mate has malaria.
You remember Jeffrey Hardy,
They're about to organize a searching party.

Take me home, oh Mudda, Fadda,
Take me home, I hate Granada!
Don't leave me in the forest where
I might get eaten by a bear.

Take me home, I promise I will not make noise,
Or mess the house with other boys.
Oh, please don't make me stay,
I've been here one whole day.

Dearest Father, darling Mother,
How's my precious little brother?
Let me come home if you miss me,
I would even let Aunt Bertha hug and kiss me.

Wait a minute, it stopped hailing,
Guys are swimming, gals are sailing.
Playing baseball, gee that's betta,
Mudda, Fadda, kindly disregard this letter!
_


----------



## SINC

Boy, did that bring back memories. I was always amused by that little ditty, way back when it first came out!

Thanks Doug!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Where is Allan Sherman now that we need him?????


----------



## Peter Scharman

Uncle Allen (he changed his name to Sherman because it was easier to spell) used to come to visit often.
Allan was born in Chicago on November 30, 1924. He started off in show business as a scriptwriter for Jackie Gleason among others. His first recording as a musical performer came in 1951 with the song "a satchel and a seck", which didn't do very well. He then turned to television, creating and producing the long running quiz show "i've got a secret". He then became the writer and producer of "the tonight show starring Steve Allen" untill 1961.

At this point in his career, uncle Allen decided to take another stab at performing, signing a contract with Warner Brothers records in 1962 and releasing his first album, "My son, the folk singer". On the strength of the single "Sarah Jackman" (Frere Jacques), the album shot up to number one on the charts. He followed that up with another number one album, "My son, the celebrity" in late 1962.

In 1963, uncle Allen released his third and biggest selling album, "My son, the nut" featuring the top five hit "Hello muddah, hello fadduh". "My son, the nut" would wind up staying at the top of the charts for eight consecutive weeks. At this point, uncle Allen had reached his commercial peak. His fourth album "Sherman in Wonderland", would wind up only getting up to 25 on the charts in 1964. His next two albums, "Swinging livers' only" and "Peter and the commissar" didn't even break the top 40. Despite his witty parodies, his last charting album, "My name is Allan" only got as high as #88 in 1965. After his next two albums "Allan Sherman Live" and "Togetherness" in 1966, Warner Brothers dropped him from the label. 

Uncle Allen published his autobiography titled "A Gift of Laughter" in 1966. His book, "The Rape of the A.P.E. (american puritical ethic)", was published in 1973 and reflected his view of human behavioral absurdities. "A.P.E." would wind up being his last published work and a much sought after literary classic. His health progressively got worse over the years, developing into emphysema. Uncle Allan died in California on November 21, 1973 at the age of 48. I was 27 and had grown up with much of his songwriting and humour.

Uncle Allen's music lives on thanks to Novelty Record radio deejays such as Dr. Demento (not to be confused with Dr. G) who still play his parodies today. Uncle Allen has been mentioned by "Weird Al" Yankovic as one of his biggest musical influences. Hail to thee, Allan Sherman!!

Here is a copy of his autograph.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, thank you for this wonderful trip down memory lane, and a journey through first-hand and vicarious information. As they say in Brooklyn, "Who would have thunk it?!?"

How is Life treating you these day, mon ami????


----------



## Peter Scharman

"vicarious"....Moi??? Maybe vicarial, sometimes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, vicarious in that you were a little boy when much of his early work with TV was undertaken. Still, it's an honor to know someone related to a true genius.


----------



## Moscool

Greeting to ya all from LA Belle Province!

Yup, departed the Olde Shores last week on my way to the summer holiday recommended here at the Shang!

Will make it to Quebec City in a couple of days, then a quick hop to Fred'town via wale watching in Tadoussac and of the Northern shore of NS (Northumberland Straight)...

I'll try and sign in from there to report back. 

Any suggestions for two stopovers on the way back to MTL?


----------



## SINC

Sorry Moscool, but I am not much help for tips on what to see in that part of Canada. A tour from Quebec east is on my list of "to do's" when I reach full retirement in three more years.

I will be leaving this morning for Camrose, Alberta, the home of The Big Valley Jamboree.

I will be camped out on the prairie with over 70,000 other souls and taking in four days of great music, fun and fellowship.

No internet though, so will be away from ehMac until sometime Monday.

Hope you all have a great long weekend!

Oh yeah, did I mention beer?

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Oh yeah, did I mention beer?
> 
> *


In his best Homer Simpson voice again, "Mmmmmm, beer!"


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
I just dropped in to say hi. I'm still working and have made three trips to St. Catharines in two months. That's done for a while and the contract at the mine is winding down ... one to four days yet. When I have time, I'll visit chez marc for a cool iced tea and a saskatoon berry muffin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, sad to say that the Saskatoon berries are not as plump as they were last year due to the warmth and lack of rain we have experienced here in St. John's.


----------



## Bolor

We've had a problem with berries here too. Our crab apples on the tree are about 1/3 the size they should be by now. The blue berries are looking pretty scarce too (the wild ones, that is). Well, there is nothing wrong with a good old fashioned raisin bran muffin ... if there are any. That's pretty much my standard anyway. Besides it's the company I come for at Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

A friend sent me this shot and I hope you all get as big a giggle out of it as I did!










Cheers


----------



## used to be jwoodget

The RCMP are unlikely to pull him over for partial nudity because, unlike the driver, they've nothing to go on.....


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *unlike the driver, they've nothing to go on..... *


LOL







.... You put the P-U back in pun


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, the company at the Cafe Chez Marc??? Not the doxies?????  

Peter, mind if I use your "PUn" idea? My class is becoming wise to my ASSUME notion, as in "Don't assume your students know how to read and write well, or you shall make an ASS out of U and ME."


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G ... The "company" includes the doxies - of course, no question. I may have been wrong about the blue berrie shortage. Th MNR here suggests there are lost for bear AND human consumption. When I talk to the pickers, they are not as optomistic. Oh well....


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, and you find folks in the Timmins area of ON went through such a cold winter. You all deserve a week at Little Debbie's Doxie Domain (aka DoxieLand, not to be mistaken for DollyLand). We still have chalets available in the hills, valley, by the lake or sea shore, which all are within the boundaries of LD'sDD. How many shall I say will be arriving on our chartered private jet??? Of course, all of your stay is gratis. You might bring a bone or two for the doxies, but no other costs shall come your way during your stay with us at LD'sDD.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr G, you may use the PUn joke, as it may someday be resurrected in the Dr G & PS comedy duo routine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I was hoping that the Dr G & PS comedy duo routine would stay clear of "potty humor". High wit and satire is the route we should take.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon frere?


----------



## The Doug

> ...Dr G & PS comedy duo routine would stay clear of "potty humor"...


However, if you mount a stage production of _The Madness of King George_, you could _try a fart_ with a straight face, and in full respect of the drama of the story.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Or maybe we could do a rendition of the famous campfire scene from Blazing Saddles.
Lottsa room for PUns in that one!.

Dr G, I've been fine and am keeping very busy. My time on-line is very limited, and I'm often tired, so I don't chat too much. Maybe I'll see you again one day at the What's Up Dachs Comedy Club. Good ol' memories, for sure!


----------



## SINC

Dr. G. and Peter, I think Charlie would approve!










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, we shall keep a candle buring in the window of the What's Up Dachs? Comedy Club.

It has been unseasonly hot and dry here in St.John's..............enough to turn the Fearsome Foursome into a quartet of hot dogs.

Why is it, speaking of hot dogs, that there are six or twelve hot dogs in a pack, but eight buns in a bag?????


----------



## SINC

'Tis a dastardly deed, Dr. G.

In Edmonton they sell hot dogs in packs of eight and buns by the dozen.

Aha, I have it, we'll each buy hot dogs and buns and trade buns!

Cheers,


----------



## SINC

Wow!

Not one post in The Shang for the entire week I was away.

Now THAT is really something. Where is everyone?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have been right here, trying to cool off. This is shaping up to be a truly warm and dry summer.


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G could you confirm something. I just heard that the City of St. Jonn’s will turn the water off if a household is a repeat water hog (waster) this summer. 

If it is true, well good for the City daddies and mommies for not fooling around.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, we are allowed to water our gardens once a week, from either 6-8AM or 8-10PM. No outdoor watering of cars is allowed. If you are in violation, you receive a warning. The next offense is a $100 fine. After that, your water is turned off, and will not be turned back on without paying a $50 turn-back-on fee. Last summer was our hottest in 125 years, and this August is shaping up to be our driest in nearly a century. I save rain water to use in the garden, but my collectors have all dried up with no rain in sight. I know that parts of NB are getting pounded by rain, but send a bit our way, SVP. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

It is odd how it goes Dr. G.

Here in northern Alberta we have had an abundance of rain. On our camping trip this week, we were commenting on how green everything is. Even the grass in the ditches is long and green and being harvested for hay. From a severe hay shortage a couple of years ago, to thousands of bales sitting in the fields amid a second crop of hay that is nearly ready to cut.

Lake levels are up and sloughs are about one third full, so we can use more rain over the next couple of years to bring back the water table.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the St.John's area has been growing rapidly, putting a strain on the water supply. There is a load of fresh water that is going out in to the ocean, which is why various American companies want to create a pipeline to bring this pure fresh water to tankers and then off to bottling plants in the US. Under NAFTA, if this was ever done, there would be no way to stop other American companies from draining the province dry, which is why the Liberal gov't under Jean C "strongly suggested" that the Liberal provincial gov't at the time forget about such deals.


----------



## Moscool

Big DL,

Thanks to your recommendations about 6 months ago... I spent a great week in NS, on the shores of the Northumberland straight.

Here is a link: www.ametview.com

Charming people and high quality cottages, near seriously warm water!

Intriguingly, the drive through NB was VERY wet in both directions. No shortage of rain water there! Is this a kind of microclimate?


----------



## SINC

Nice spot Moscool.

Glad to hear you had a good time.

Cheers


----------



## BigDL

Moscool thank you for your kind remarks. Sorry I couldn’t respond earlier. 

I’m glad your family enjoyed yourselves and had a safe trip.









When you mentioned micro climate I thought you were going to mention Yost vineyards and winery near where you were staying in Nova Scotia 

With regard to the new Brunswick rain I have “clipped” a few news stories from CBC News’ New Brunswick web site to assure you this is not typical of New Brunswick’s climate however it maybe our climate of the future with climate change. 

Dying storm gives Atlantic Canada a break
Last Updated Mon, 16 Aug 2004 11:01:46 EDT 

SAINT JOHN - People in New Brunswick were breathing easier after tropical storm Charley brought no more than light rain Sunday night, but three days of precipitation led officials to issued flood watches anyway.

Rains from the former hurricane, as well as tropical storm Bonnie two days earlier, have left the St. John River basin and other river systems swollen to above-normal levels. 

The province's Emergency Measures Organization is telling people who live or work on islands and along river banks to watch for signs of flooding in the next two days.

On Friday, flash flooding caused by the 120 millimetres of rain Bonnie dumped on New Brunswick contributed to the death of a 58-year-old Quebec man. Reginald Ouellet lost control of his pickup truck on a bridge and plunged into a river about 20 kilometres from Edmundston, N.B. A passenger in the truck escaped. 

Edmundston and Clair were the two hardest-hit regions of the province, with heavy rain causing sewers to back up and flooding basements. 

Big rains hard on people, good for power
WebPosted Aug 17 2004 07:14 AM EDT
FREDERICTON  —  NB Power is making money from all the rain to hit the province on Friday and Saturday last.

Spokesman Jeffrey Carleton says NB Power is generating electricity at Mactaquac this week, something it can't ordinarily do in August.


"This is very rare for this time of year. What we're seeing at Mactaquac is water flows and generation that we usually see during the spring time," Carleton says.

"And this is very beneficial for our customers because we're able to use that cheaper generation for in-province customers and either generate less or make more from expensive thermal sources or, indeed, sell that into the export market."

Carleton says NB Power garners about $200,000 a day when it can make electricity with water.

NB Power expects that water levels will remain high enough to make electricity until later in the week

Water levels rising in St. John River
WebPosted Aug 16 2004 03:47 PM EDT
SAINT JOHN  —  New Brunswick Emergency Measures Organization is warning people to watch water levels over Monday and Tuesday.

Heavy rain from the remnants of tropical storm Bonnie over the weekend has some rivers in southern and central New Brunswick approaching flood levels.

Monday morning the flood risk is especially high for river islands and low-lying areas.

EMO says persons living or working along streams and rivers in southern parts of the province should pay particular attention to the increasing water levels over the next two days.

Ernie MacGillvray, EMO spokesperson, says it's fortunate the Valley did not get the anticpated rain from the remnants of tropical storm Charley.

"Had we got those two inches of rain, we would have had water over the islands in the lower Saint JOhn river and there's a lot of agricultural activity there. So, that could have been quite exciting, trying to rescue livestock!"

MacGillvray says while a lot of recreational property was damaged, only three families needed emergency lodging during the storm.

Hurricane watchers are predicting more than the usual number of storms in the Atlantic this season.

They can't, though, predict whether they will come this far North.


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G the irony of it all. St. John’s way too much snow and no way to stock pile it until it could be of real use and too little rain in the growing season. If St. John’s weather keeps improving, Halifax may “steal” back or heavens forbid Saint John may acquire the foggiest city in Canada record in your fair cities stead.


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G the irony of it all. St. John’s way too much snow and no way to stock pile it until it could be of real use and too little rain in the growing season. If St. John’s weather keeps improving, Halifax may “steal” back or heavens forbid Saint John may acquire the foggiest city in Canada record in your fair cities stead.


----------



## Moscool

Big DL:

Thanks for clarifying the weather!

You probably make reference to Jost wines (www.jostwine.com) who were about 30km from my cottage. I drank their Chablis (should be sued to stealing the name, drinkable, a bit sweet, unlikely to sell outside NS); their red (highly drinkable, made with Marechal Foch, a grape I had never heard about before). I stayed clear of their ice wine (won a prize last year, they sell more expensively than vintage Sauternes!!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, yes, one would think that if every cm of snow is equal to 10cm of rain, that with the average snowfall in St.John's being apx 400 cm each year, we would be able to waste water. The problem is that the water table is so close to the surface of the land, in that the ice age glaciers pushed much of the top soil off into the Atlantic ocean, thus creating the Grand Banks. Newfoundland and Labrador fish harvesters once had this abundant area to catch fish, but due to over-fishing by foreign trawlers, the fish are gone. Now, we face a curtailment of ALL outside use of water because our water levels are down 40% from last year, which was the hottest summer on record. Many have thought that icebergs are the answer, but they are difficult to "capture" and process in large quantities.


----------



## Moscool

Hey Dr G: you probably mean 10cm snow =1cm rain. Doesn't solve your problem though...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I stand corrected. Still, it's a sad day when people have to hope for hurricanes off the eastern coast of the US to bring us heavy rains.


----------



## SINC

Too bad we could not send you some of our cool, damp weather this week, Dr. G.

Everything here is green and lush, unlike what I saw on the news in St. John's.

Imagine people not complying with the watering bylaw and risking their water being shut off, then getting dinged $50 to turn it back on.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, some people have more money than brains or a sense of civic responsibility. I think that the turn-on fine should be $1000. Then, and only then, will people not violate the law after their first warning (the first warning is just that, a warning).


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., have you considered having the Doxies "dig" for water to use on your lawn and garden?

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Somewhere on another thread that I now cannot find, I noticed a post by Bolor.

Haven't heard from you in a while Bolor. Everything OK in Timmins?

By the way, the Edmonton police are looking for Shania's brother on drug charges. You haven't seen him by chance?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Yes Sinc. Thanks for asking. I have been doing a bit of lurking lately, but didn't offer much.
We got the news here too that Shania's brother was up on drug charges. The lastest exciting news from here is that the Shania sent her tour bus up in time for the fan convention. The website isn't updated yet, but I'll post the link when it has.
We haven't had much of a summer here. Lots of cool and rainy weather with the odd nice day sprinkled in. We had frost on the roofs of the houses in late July and early Aug. It didn't come to ground so the flowers survived.
I expect things will slow down in Sept. and I will have more time to spend here.
You guys had your fair share of rain this summer too in Edmonton, but not enough to bring the water tables up to normal. I hope all is well with you.
And Dr.G, I fully expect to spend more time at Chez Marc sharing coffey and muffins with all the patrons there.


----------



## MaxPower

Hey all. i just thought I would check in here at the Shang to see how everyone is doing. SINC, Dr. G, Bolor, Moscool et al.

I've been hanging around ehMac, but not really posting. In fact I took a bit of a hiatus to get away from the "drama" and the ganging up on certain members that has been going on.

I find it funny that we abide by the Apple motto "Think Different", yet when one of us does (be it politics or stating the obvious) the herd attacks.

It's because of that I took a break and I found another forum (It's a photography forum) to hang out at.

BTW, I like your "Mug Shot" SINC. And I can honestly say that I pictured you totally different. But I like the look. You have that Orange County Chopper thing goin' on (not the attitude though). It works.

Well, I hope all is well with everyone's health. I'm still here and I still visit ehMac often. I just won't contribute to the questionable threads.


----------



## SINC

> You have that Orange County Chopper thing goin' on (not the attitude though). It works.


Geez MaxPower, it does not grow below my chin, just to the edge.

That chopper guy grows his all the way to his navel, I think!

Nice of you to notice though. If one is to grow a mustache, should it not be unique? Hardly seems worth growing the same one as everyone else.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

I've always said that if I were to grow a mustache, it would be like that.

Maybe I could lend you my gun to complete you're look.


----------



## SINC

> I've always said that if I were to grow a mustache, it would be like that.


You mean you want a white one too?

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Trust me. It would be white soon enough. I'm a little in shock at what hair is left on my head, 40% is grey.


----------



## SINC

We were camped 11 Km north of Whitecourt, Alberta, Mon., Tues. and Wed, but decided to leave and return home last night.

Given this issued today, we probably made the right decision:

http://www.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?ab29

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Where's Dr G? Is he on vacation or something?


----------



## Moscool

Hey Max, how's the family growing?

Any recent pics of beautiful babe or exhausted parents?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, I was away on vacation in Calgary until last night. Thanks for asking. So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for asking Moscool.

My boy Nicholas is doing really well (although he does have a cold). But he is growing like a weed.

He was seven months on Sept 1 and he is really starting to be a heck of a lot of fun - learning to play, sitting up with no help, baby talking. I expect he will be crawling within the next 2 - 3 months. Then we're in trouble!!!

We're getting pretty good nights sleep these days, except for recently with his cold.

So here is a fairly recent image of my boy:


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Aww, sweet baby! That boy's going to break some hearts.


----------



## MacNutt

Good lookin lad! (I bet he gets that from his mum's side. eh?)  

Dr. G....you might want to check out the "Mugshots" thread. You've been "mentioned in dispatches" as it were.  

Welcome home, Marc. Good to see you back.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks.

I thought he looked like the milkman though  

Actually his looks are a blend of our dominant features (fortunately he has his mother's hair). My wife's eyes are brown while mine are green. His is somewhere in between.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxP, that is ONE CUTE BOY!!! Mazel tov on this child. "Kvell" (i.e., gush with pride and love) all you want.

Macnutt, I have sent offers for various people to post a pic of yours truly via email attachment, but no takers. So, you all shall have to use your imagination.


----------



## Peter Scharman

That boy is ALMOST as good looking as Macnutt!







Those are memorable years...be sure to take lots of photos and be sure to get yourself in some of the shots as well. Hope everyone has a fun and safe long weekend! Toodles!


----------



## Moscool

Nice production MaxP.

Are you ready for the sequel yet?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, the little guy is very cute, but I kind of half expected to see him holding a cap pistol! (Like father, like son, no?)

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

A parable is told of a farmer who owned an old mule. The mule fell into the farmer's well. The farmer heard the mule "braying" or whatever mules do when they fall into wells.

After carefully assessing the situation, the farmer sympathized with the mule, but decided that neither the mule nor the well was worth the trouble of saving.

Instead he called his neighbors together and told them what had happened . . . and enlisted them to help haul dirt to bury the old mule in the well and put him out of his misery.

Initially, the old mule was hysterical! But as the farmer and his neighbors continued shoveling and the dirt hit his back . . .a thought struck him. It suddenly dawned on him that every time a shovel load of dirt landed on his back . . .he should shake it off and step up! This he did blow after blow.

"Shake it off and step up . . . shake it off and step up . . . shake it off and step up!" he repeated to encourage himself. No matter how painful the blows, or distressing the situation seemed the old mule fought "panic" and just kept right on shaking it off and stepping up!

It was not long before the old mule, battered and exhausted, stepped triumphantly over the wall of that well. What seemed like would bury him actually blessed him . . . all because of the manner in which he handled his adversity.

That's life! If we face our problems and respond to them positively, and refuse to give in to panic, bitterness or self-pity . . . the adversities that come along to bury us usually have within them the potential to benefit and bless us!

Remember forgiveness, praise and hope . . . all are excellent ways to "shake it off and step up", out of the wells in which we find ourselves!

One more thing . . . never be afraid to try something new. 

Remember that amateurs built the ark. Professionals built the titanic.

You are what you believe. BELIEVE IN YOURSELF!


----------



## SINC

A thought provoking post to be sure, Dr. G..

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

> That boy is ALMOST as good looking as Macnutt!


Did I say milkman? I meant waterman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the parable stems from prarie wisdom I am told.


----------



## SINC

And speaking of prairie wisdom Dr. G., I have come to yet another major decision.

As I am about to trade in our current motor home and move from a "C" class to an "A" class diesel pusher. I therefore have to spend the rest of the day doing a thorough cleaning of the carpeting.

The wife is working this afternoon so I will be undisturbed while doing my imitation of Mr. Clean!

And oh yes, that major decision?

Buy beer first. A guy can get real thirsty while on one's knees shampooing a carpet.

And the best part? Since I now have Wi-Fi, I can take my trusty Powerbook with me and not miss a thing on ehMac. 

(One has to have something to do whilst sipping, non?)

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, hoist one for me. My beer drinking is limited to a beer or two every so often between Canada Day and Labor Day. I do this for weight reasons, not because I don't like beer.


----------



## Moscool

Good story Dr G. I actually heard it before with a conclusion about the mule kicking the farmer with a good punch-line (pun intended). If I can retrieve it I will share.

Talking about The Mule, this is the name of a famous Deep Purple 'song' with one of the great testosterone filled drum solos (soli? - I think not!) of the 70s ...









So question to MaxP: what toys, if any, have you bought just before the wallet shut tight around Jr's birth? Don't worry, 10 years and you'll be able to play again!


----------



## MaxPower

> So question to MaxP: what toys, if any, have you bought just before the wallet shut tight around Jr's birth? Don't worry, 10 years and you'll be able to play again!


Funny you should ask.

I did manage to get some new toys before Nicholas was born:

Dual 867 MDD G4 with superdrive
JVC FireWire Camcorder
Canon A70 Digital Camera (should have held out for the Digital SLR)

So now I'm set for a while.


----------



## Moscool

The A70 is a fine camera. SLRs serve another purpose. 

Personally, I am waiting for 2 model changes: the EOS10D Mk2 and the Digital Rebel Mk2. I have just seen that the 20D is just out with, on paper, fantastic characteristics at about US$1500. Still too much for me, so I'll give the Rebel another year...


----------



## MaxPower

I hear you with Digital SLR's.

I am waiting for the price to drop on these things as well.

I know of a 10D that will be going up for sale within the next year or two that I will consider then, but the only problem is that it will be just the body. Since I have 2 Minolta 35mm SLR's, all of my glass will not fit the Canon, so I will be forced to buy all Canon glass. That could get VERY expensive. Of course a cheaper way to go would be to purchase a the new Minolta Digital SLR when it comes out.

Of course then there's the issue of printers. Unfortunately my Epson 740, will not produce the desired results. So I would have to upgrade my printer as well.

Photography is not a cheap hobby.....


----------



## Moscool

Well it *can* be...

Summer holiday story:

- day one: bring 3 rolls to develop/print 4x6/put on CD to my local minilab. 1 hour service. £25 (C$60), tax included

- day two: bring in my flash memory key ring, select 10 photo for printing in glorious glossy 5x7. 2 hour service £3 (C$7)

Conclusion: home printing is overrated. Photopaper on a half-decent home printer will give acceptable results for emergencies (I did my son's school ID pics a couple of nights ago). For everything else, go to the minilab or online!

CAVEAT: The last range of Canon printers and papers are awesome. The paper base is the same as Kodak lab paper and the inks mature for over an hour to give a rich saturated colour, à la Polaroid. Groovy!


----------



## MaxPower

It all depends on what your requirements are. 

Yes, for the most part my little Epson will do the trick - printing for the in-laws etc. But I want to eventually take my hobby to the next level.

This is where the expensive part comes into play. If I choose to do it all myself for instant results. The prints off of the Epson 2200 will last 80 years.

The guy I may get the D10 off of uses a lab in Toronto where he get his digital prints processed (he's a professional) and he offered to do some prints for me, which would reduce my cost.

So I do have some options. We'll see what comes down the road.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, I am waiting for the Minolta Dimage A2 upgrade, and then shall get either the upgraded digital camera, or the "old" A2 at a discount price. The hand focused zoom lense is the key to this camera, along with the anti-shake function.


----------



## MaxPower

Moscool, Dr. G;

Here's the Digital SLR preview page that I was referring to from Minolta:

Minolta Digital SLR 

Although I've heard the price of the body will be in the neighbourhood of $1100


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, I have read of this Minolta. Still, this is beyond my needs. A digital camera with a manual zoom of an 35mm equiv. of 28-200mm, and an anti-shake function is just what I want. I HATE electronic zooms and want a bit of a wide angle and love zoom lenses.


----------



## Moscool

I'll repeat what I said on other threads: if you want to do anything 'serious' with a camera you need at least 50mm focal length (that's real, not 35mm equivalent) and a decent aperture (say 4 or faster). This can be achieved via a 'super-compact' or a SLR. Outside this, I would concur guys: optical zoom & optical antishake are pretty important. Let's keep saving them Loonies...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, for the types of shots I take (e.g., waves crashing into the Newfoundland coastline, icebergs floating on by, taking pics of whales and puffins out in the ocean, following the doxies as they track down and corner a badger, wolverine or moose, etc), I don't want to be changing lenses. Thus, an all-in-one wide angle to zoom digital, with AS, is the one for me.


----------



## Moscool

Hey Dr G, how about some recent doxie/wave pics?

Did I tell you that I went some distance towards you this summer? Drove from Montreal to Pictou - NS. Nice warm water, no waves though...

This was the view we had from the chalet:










[ September 08, 2004, 03:35 AM: Message edited by: Moscool ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, a few summers ago, we rented a house on the NS coast in Port Joli, NS. The doxies (we only had two at the time) loved swimming in the ocean. Go figure, since they are mainly dogs that are bred for digging. I shall send you a pic or two of the doxies if you want, and you may post them on this thread.


----------



## Moscool

(drum roll)

--- and here are the good doc's dogs! ---


----------



## lotus

Thanks for posting the pics of Dr.G's little den of doxies. They are adorable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, thank you for posting the pics of Daisy, Abby, Jack and Rootie........aka the "Fearsome Foursome" from Little Debbie's Den 0' Doxies. 

Lotus, "adorable"?????? These are highly trained attack dogs who will kill on command.


----------



## jeac5

Hey everybody! It's been so long since I have been in the Clubhouse (little to no Internet access since June, long story) and I get to pop in and be lucky enough to see a picture of all those dogs. Just when I am without my own for a few weeks again. This time, I am in Québec learning French. Just doing what I have to do to get a job teaching in this country. 
Hey Dr. G., how are things?







I guess you are back full swing with school and busier than ever. How is your eyesight? Good, I hope. I resolve to try to drop by more often now that access is in place, at least for the next few months. I'm sure that I have lots to catch up on!


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, just give me 2 minutes and I would have those puppies eating out of my hand.  

Jeac5, welcome home. How long have you been in Quebec and do you plan to stay in Canada?


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, tell us all about teaching in VA, and how you now got to PQ??????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, 2 minutes?!?! No way!!!! These are HIGHLY trained killers. They can bring down a badger in 30 seconds, a wolverine in 45 seconds and a moose in a bit more than one minute. So unless you are faster, stronger, quicker, bigger than any of the aforementioned "critters" (and by the pic that Sinc posted, I would put you in the category of "elegant lady" rather than ninja warrior), I would view them from afar. Of course, if my wife, son or yours truly are around, then you might be safe. If we are not around and you come in to our house.................well, the thought is just too unbearable to even consider.


----------



## Moscool

Deceiving picture then?

Perhaps they had had too much choc from CCM when it was taken!


----------



## lotus

Moscool, you're funny! I'm not sure about the doxie on the left (Daisy?) check out the expression.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I should send you the picture of what the doxies did to a neighbor one Christmas. Actually, I would send you what they were about to do, since the actual pic is far too horrible to post on a family website.


----------



## jeac5

Hey all! Lotus, thanks for the welcome back.







I need to be off the computer and on my way to school, but I will sign back in with a little bit of info tomorrow at latest. How did I get to Québec? As my mother likes to say, " I do get around."
Until later...


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, yes, that is Daisy (aka "The She-Devil Doxie") on the left. Left to right it is Daisy, Abby (aka "The Little Terror"), Jack (aka "Destructo Doxie") and Rootie (aka "Little Rootie"). This "Fearsome Foursome" is being considered by the RCMP and CSIS for the St.John's regional defense zone. They can be trained to sniff out various illegal contraband, but are more ferocious than the typical German Sheppard "sniffer dogs". It is actually quite scarey to have one of the doxies give you that "hang dog" expression one moment, as in the picture, and then have one of them spring at you the next. Their size is deceptive, since they are at you ankle in a flash. Then, once you are down..........................well, needless to say it is NOT a pretty picture. We have an ADZ warning sign outside our door (not to be mistaken for ADT Security). ADZ -- All Doxie Zone. Sadly, Canada Post does not let its letter carriers within 10 meters of such a zone, so I have to meet my carrier in the driveway to get my mail.


----------



## BigDL

> but are more ferocious than the typical German Sheppard "sniffer dogs".


Police tend not to use German Sheppards as sniffer dogs. Police tend to use Beagles, Golden Retrievers and Labrador Retrievers for “sniffer dog” duties as these dogs are not generally considered as ferocious by the general public and thereby tend to make people less apprehensive.

In fact police tend to use Belgium Sheppards now as police dogs rather than German Sheppards because as a breed German Sheppards have (hip displassia ?sp) bad hips.

It is odd that the Royal Newfoundland Constabulary has not already asked your family to become Special Constables as “dog handlers” of the den o’ doxies and the den o’ doxies to become “sniffer dogs/police service security dogs.”

The traits of putting the general public at ease and keeping the general public in line in one breed are very rare traits indeed, save for one special breed of dog.

Given Premier Danny William’s eye for the bottom line and the celebrity that the den o’ doxies now enjoy, I would have guessed that the “whole gang would have been pressed into service” by now.


----------



## Dr.G.

DL, the "Fearsome Foursome" is being held back as the "last line of defense", defending Canada's easternmost border. We did receive a nice citation and a "small check" from one of the Liberal ad firms (soon to be indicted in the Sponsorship Scandal) for our work in "protecting Quebec's eastern front". PQ still claims Labrador, but that's another story. We gave the money away to charity, in that the amount was far more than we expected. Still, I can now see how $250 million was blown on this scandal.


----------



## jeac5

Good evening all,

Dr. G., to try to answer your question simply, I decided that I could stay in Virginia for two more years (I was welcome to come back) and then promptly arrive home to Canada with no better job prospects than I had before my departure. In fact, with three years experience, I thought that I might possibly find it more difficult to get a first time contract with a school board. Thus, I spent 5 weeks in Quèbec city this summer learning French (it had been almost 17 years) and will be here until December. I am taking a Certificate in French as a Second Language and will need to spend 10 weeks here this summer as well to finish. It's tough. Unfortunately, right now, I find that my ability to speak is adversely affected by the amount I learn. Meaning, the more I try to learn verb tenses, pronouns etc., the more my tongue gets tied. Anyway, the year ended well in Virginia. It was certainly tough at times, but also rewarding and I learned a lot! I am a little sad that school has started and I am not there. I also get to hear from my old roommate, also a teacher in the same grade at my school, about the new teacher who has replaced me. It's a little wierd, but my choice. How goes things for you at Memorial this September?


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeac5, actually, three years of experience is just right when it comes to being hired. You have proven yourself, made it past the tough first and second year, but are not that experienced that you are far up on the pay scale, especially if you don't have a masters degree. Still, your decision to master French gives you an opportunity to teach anywhere in Canada, except maybe PQ, which hires only Quebecois teachers. Bon chance.


----------



## jeac5

Thanks Dr., I continually heard about the dire lack of French teachers so it seems like a good thing job wise. Also, when I was in elementary school and first wanted to be a teacher, it was a French teacher I wanted to be. I like it when things come full circle, even when it takes a really long time.


----------



## jeac5

Hey, where is everybody? I know I've been away for awhile, but isn't there still brunch on Sundays? Well, I'll put the coffee and tea on and see if anybody shows up. I'll just get comfortable and curl up with the newspaper...


----------



## SINC

We are all still around jeac5, but with summer winding down perhaps not spending as much time on the keyboard as we do in the colder months.

Welcome back I might add. My bet is that Dr. G. will show up sometime later today!

Who knows, Bolor might even drop by for his muffin.

Cheers


----------



## jeac5

Thanks for the welcoming remarks, SINC. Well, gotta go myself. I'll leave the coffee on for anyone who happens by. Great day to all...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. and the Cafe Chez Marc are alive and well. It was such a beautiful day here in St.John's that we decided to take the doxies for a long hike. Talk about tired doxies!!!!


----------



## jeac5

Hi Dr. G., glad to hear that you are taking advantage of a pleasant day in St. John's. You and your wife must be quite a sight walking those four lucky dogs.


----------



## Moscool

Hey jeac5...



> Unfortunately, right now, I find that my ability to speak is adversely affected by the amount I learn. Meaning, the more I try to learn verb tenses, pronouns etc., the more my tongue gets tied.


I'm note sure how much what follows is public knowledge (especially in the teaching world), but hear me out...

When I work with clients/students on things which they believe are difficult or complicated, I introduce them to the four stages of competence:

- Unconscious incompetence (hey, driving a car is a doddle)
- Conscious incompetence (oh ****, I'll never remember all these things at the same time)
- Conscious competence (still a bit creaky but I'm getting the hang of it)
- Unconscious competence (I couldn't possibly explain to you what I do, I just drive)

I find that learning a language follows this path. What you want is to accelerate and possibly jump straight through from 2 to 4. To achieve this you need to acquire 'unconscious memory' or 'muscle memory' of the activity. This means speaking a lot, preferably making many mistakes along the way







So here are a few tips:

- Go and buy groceries in French. If you can't find the words, gesture, politely refuse any offer of help in English
- Sit in front of your TV watching essentially news and current affairs: you already know the content, so you can focus on the sounds
- Borrow a language tape from the library and forget about the lessons themselves, simply repeat what you hear. Tape it to double check, repeat it in front of your bathroom mirror
- Ask all your francophone friends to speak to you exclusively in French. Present it as a challenge
- Last but not least - fall in love with someone who speaks the language you want to learn!  

Bonne chance!


----------



## jeac5

Hey Moscool, thanks so much for the suggestions and for taking the time to write them. It's true, I am very much in the second phase. I am living in Quèbec, so I am doing most of what you say. I am certainly speaking in French when I am out and around and I live with a French woman and her child (3yrs.) With one TV in the house, I find it difficult to get near it without there being a Caillou cassette inserted, but oh well... I listen to the radio in French exclusively in the car. I am doing what I can, though as usual, I can probably do more. As far as the French boyfriend is concerned, I have been looking for the French boyfriend store, but haven't found it yet. Just kidding, we'll see...
Thanks again, I will certainly reflect on those stages when feeling frustrated. I think they could be helpful.


----------



## Moscool

Cool!

... and don't be affraid of speaking to yourself! (you can wear one of those cell phone earpieces to keep the men in white at bay







)

BTW, I'm a bit jealous: the fall in Québec is really spectacular. Ah a long weekend in the Eastern Townships in a log cabin ...


----------



## jeac5

Now you have me drooling, moscool. I just need to find one of those French men at the French boyfriend store to enjoy a fall weekend at a log cabin in the Eastern Townships.







Not as much fun on my own, I imagine...


----------



## MaxPower

Page three. Shame on everyone.  

This week has bee an interesting one.

My wife and I have been considering downsizing our house. This is mainly due to our property becoming too much to maintain, and future financial constrains that would come if we decide to have another child. We are just doing the inevitable.

so we have been taking tours of homes for the past couple of weeks, but we haven't really found anything that we could feel comfortable moving into.

On Tuesday, I called my realtor to ask a question and he was doing a tour with other agents from his office. As he was talking to me, he was describing this house to me. It sounded perfect. I arranged a showing for noon that day.

It was everything he said it was. My wife and I decided not to hesitate and put an offer in right away. Ironically, there was another couple that had the same idea. Both agents were presenting our offers that night.

To make a long story short, the sellers, for some reason, preferred out offer to the other (They were both identical) and we won the bid.

Last night I put a for sale sign on my front yard.

It's funny how you know you're doing the right thing, but it's still a tough thing to do. My wife and I thought that our current house would be the one we would stay in forever. It was my Shangri-la.

But I do know that economically that this is the right decision we made.

What a week. And it isn't even over yet.


----------



## Moscool

Well done!

I bet that you are still two houses away from your 'long term' one...


----------



## SINC

Congratulations MaxPower!

It sounds like you have indeed found your dream home. 

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

> It sounds like you have indeed found your dream home.


Actually the home we're in now is our dream home. Well, the location and the lot is. I'm on to close to 3/4 acre and we will be moving to a 36' X 104' lot. Definitely downsizing.

As far as our current layout goes, it is not suited for a new family. The sound really travels and two of the four bedrooms are in the basement. Not some place I want to put a child in. This new home's layout makes more sense - 2 story.

But I think we can live quite comfortably there. Not to mention we will be cutting our mortgage payments in half. So my game plan now is to have my mortgage paid off in 5 - 8 years.


----------



## LGBaker

If there are no objections, I would like to establish a juice bar in this fair land.


----------



## Bolor

I would come over quite often ... great idea LGB


----------



## SINC

Ahem, does that mean we call all get "juiced", LGB?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, the Cafe Chez Marc sells some of the finest juices, made from organic fruit, in all the land. As well, we ensure that our fruit is grown in environmentally friendly ways, and tended/picked by adult workers (NO child labor!) who are paid a good wage, unlike many of the multinational corportations. We do this with our teas and coffees. As well, remember that ALL of the profits are donated to local charaties and foodbanks. 

Thus, you are free to set up your own juice bar, but keep in mind the competition. To date, after paying our bills, we have sent off apx. $124,482,639.13 to local charaties. Of course, this is about 2% of what we bring in each year at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club. Since we have implemented a midnight "last call" at the Club, why not take out a juice bar concession there? You would be guaranteed enough profits to set up your own PowerMac Super Computer similar to the one in Virginia.


----------



## SINC

I got this in an e-mail today. It would appear the government is gearing up for its annual snow removal program.

Sure looks like the way they do it in Edmonton!










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, much of the snow in downtown St.John's, where there are no gardens into which to push the snow, gets trucked off and dumped into the ocean. The winter we had 21 feet of snow, the drifting snow went up (nearly) to the second floor window. Still, today it was 21C with lots of rain and fog, so no snow in sight.......yet.


----------



## Bolor

Naw, Sinc, that has to be Timmins. Although in their defence, they would only shift it once!


----------



## SINC

Hey, Bolor, nice to see you back in "The Shang".

Cheers


----------



## SINC

This for all you dog lovers in "The Shang".










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a true classic, even for those who dislike dogs. 

The doxies, Max (our one mutt), my wife and yours truly just came back from a long hike. The dogs had a great swim, in that it is in the low 20's C here today. Sadly, when we have such weather like this in the fall it is usually as a result of a hurricane down south.


----------



## Moscool

'evening ya all... Just back from Paris where I spent 'Yom Kippur weekend'. Very pleasant to be will all my family. 

The only true Jew of the family is my father, the rest of us don't even pretend, but we make a point of meeting in a very traditional way once a year, in Paris. There are worse traditions...


----------



## Dr.G.

Shalom to you as well, Moscool. Spent the day in contemplation working out in the garden and taking a hike out in nature. Being Jewish, this is not a typical Yom Kippur "Day of Atonement", but it is how I chose to spend the weekend.


----------



## SINC

> but we make a point of meeting in a very traditional way once a year, in Paris. There are worse traditions...


And worse locations too, I might add.

Pardon me if I am just a little green with envy!

Cheers










[ September 26, 2004, 07:07 PM: Message edited by: SINC ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you should come here to St.John's and stand atop Signal Hill and look out across the vastness of the Atlantic Ocean in the direction of Paris, London, Amsterdam, etc. Your "sighs" shall then travel unfettered across the ocean.


----------



## SINC

You can bet on it Dr. G.

It is my intention one day to tour all of Atlantic Canada.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Here's a view:










Built in the 1870s; entranced was moved from the front street to the back street because the Empress (Eugénie, wife of Napoléon III) did not want to be offended by having a large Synagogue sitting prominently between two churches ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing!! Did the Germans leave it untouched during the occupation of France?


----------



## LGBaker

Are pets permitted in the Shang (other than performers and rescue dogs, of course)? I would like to introduce my new friend, Cannonball. A more quiet and solid companion would be hard to find. He eats little (nothing) and doesn't shed a hair. I just wipe the rust off once in a while.


----------



## SINC

LGB, Cannonball would appear to be a member of a preferred breed here in The Shang!

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Sinc - all of last winter's discussion of brass balls got me to wondering what it would be like to have a metal puppy. He does get underfoot quite a bit.


----------



## Cameo

Are exotic pets allowed? I read through the very beginning of this thread to get the feel of it. I didn't see the requirements for joining? Or is anyone who is not going to fire salmon tipped missiles allowed. I must say this thread is a survivor!!
Sounds like a nice place to visit. Do you serve strawberry zinfandel? That would be heaven with some fresh picked strawberries of course!!


----------



## LGBaker

Cameo - the strawberries are always fresh in Shangri-La. The zinfandel is free and plentiful. And soon.... a new juice bar.... serving the freshest vegetable juices found anywhere.


----------



## Cameo

The new juice bar, would this also serve fruit style juices such as cranberry juice? Cranberries have wonderful attributes and are great for clearing up infections I hear. I just cannot remember for the moment which infections those were.....healthy little berries they are anyhow.
Add gingerale for a bubbly little cocktail...


----------



## SINC

Welcome Cameo!

There are no requirements for joining The Shang.

Rest, relax, breathe and enjoy.

All is well and peaceful here.

Share your passions. Celebrate life.

Whatever.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Cranberries, Clam juice: there is genius in those Atlantic marketeers! Both are basically foul drinks but they found a niche (woof).


----------



## SINC

Moscool, cranberries should never have been crushed into juice.

They belong whole, and with turkey! (That jelly stuff is awful.)

But Clamato juice is quite another story.

Served mixed about 10 to 1 (beer to juice) in an ice cold lager is heaven! And a fine Caesar is to die for!

Don't knock it until you try it.

Cheers


----------



## Cameo

I agree about the taste of cranberry juice on it's own. Add something else to it such as gingerale and it gathers a rather nice taste. Experiment with different beverages. I just thought that adding fruit juices to the new juice bar would add some extra diversity to accommodate the masses and keep to a healthy standard.


----------



## Moscool

Dr G: The Synagogue was completed in 1874, is probably the largest in Europe and is the 'home' of important local families such as the Rothschilds. Its service is of Alsatian tradition (one of the oldest Jewish communities in France) and the building can cater for over 2000 people on festival days. It was 'only' bombed once in 1941 by French right wing extremists. The doors and stained glass were destroyed. I was renovated fully in 1967 and today stands pretty much as it did 130 years ago... The only sour note (in my view) is that the current Chief Rabbi is a traditionalist who has banned the use of microphones and instrumental music. The singing is beautiful, but the organ is sorely missed...


----------



## LGBaker

The Cafe Chez Marc is the established dispensary for fruit juices - and fine juices they are! There is a nominal fee but all proceeds go to a good cause. Dr G and his firm, Fantasy Accountants, supervise the programme.

All juices offered by LGB's Beneficial Essences of the Earth Juice Bar and Cleansing Booth are vegetable in origin. We may offer fresh apple juice in season to compliment our normal fare. There will be no charge for our juices, as I feel it will be difficult enough to convince ehMaclanders to venture into the virtues of veggie juices without expecting them to pay.

Sinc has volunteered to be the first to try our product - he is eager to get "juiced", as he puts it. Not much longer to wait, Sinc!

Cranberry juice - wonderful stuff - is used to counteract bladder infections. Very effective.


----------



## Moscool

Methinks that if a drink can't stand its corner on its own, then it shouldn't be mixed to hide its weaknesses...









I used to believe in the Ceasar hype until I realised the stuff wasn't very good. The best bloody to my taste is with V8, very little Tabasco but quite a lot of Worcester sauce, lemon and celery salt. On the other hand, give me clam chowder or raw clams on the shell any day!


----------



## Cameo

Oh, thank you for letting me know. I noticed the name cafe chez marc in an earlier posting on this thread (takes awhile to read through this one) but it didn't click as to the differences between the two.

Thank you sinc for your welcome, I have been posting comments here for a little while and was beginning to feel left out as very little has been acknowledged. Guess I just didn't find the right thread until now.

LGB, you are utterly correct, it is for bladder infections, I nodded off there for a second...too relaxed here maybe?

It's great


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, somewhere, deep within the inner sanctum of this thread, Sinc posted the pics of my four doxies, who stand on guard at the Cafe Chez Marc here in the Shang. Thus, your brass doxie brings a tear to my eye and is most welcome here at the Clubhouse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, thanks for the info. Traditionalist or not, it is still a wonderful place of worship.


----------



## Moscool

Indeed welcome Cameo

The Shang is really a flowing thread: it can accelerate to 50 posts a day and then be completely forgotten and drop to page 3. We attempted to get it listed by the Guinness Book of Records about 6 months ago but they didn't bite. Their loss  

We each play informal roles every now and then. My self-appointed one is to suggest music to play at Café chez Marc either in the front room or in many of the mysterious back rooms... Which reminds me I haven't done this for a while... Let's see: autumn mood...

- Autumn leaves (of course) by Yves Montand or Stan Getz
- Anything by Blossom Dearie

A couple of sample links:

http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00000898E/qid=1096329502/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_8_1/402-5611182-9075318

http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00000J7D6/qid=1096329694/sr=1-3/ref=sr_1_0_3/701-8670176-1799545

http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00000478Q/qid=1096329857/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_2_1/701-8670176-1799545

Enjoy!


----------



## Cameo

Absolutely wonderful. Ok, what can I contribute...maybe a cozy pastry shop next door to Chez Marc? Is the new juice bar close by as well?

There should be only the most delicate of pastries served, and if Chez Marc doesn't serve fresh fruit maybe we could serve that too. If already served elsewhere, then that's great...we can add a different view.

A cozy terrace with lots of tables and plants and sunshine. Moscool, when not busy supplying music to Chez Marc, then maybe you could help out Chez Jeanne as well?

This should be a community effort...what would people like to add?

A relaxed serene atmosphere, does it fit in?


----------



## LGBaker

Serenity is our goal!

I'm in for baclava .... mmmm ...


----------



## Cameo

Baclava would definately have to be on the menu....yummmm


----------



## SINC

Did you mean Baklava, with a "k" Cameo? 

Cheers


----------



## Cameo

Quite possibly...that wonderfully rich greek pastry. Tastes wonderful no matter how it is spelt.

I only had it once...at a multicultural festival held here in Kitchener.


----------



## LGBaker

... and karrot kake with kream cheese icing, please.


----------



## Cameo

oooh! I bookmarked that site!

Now that I can fairly taste it I wonder .....


----------



## Cameo

It may have been mentioned earlier in this thread - I have not quite read thru all of it yet.

Have any ehmaclanders done any travelling this summer and where did you go? If you could go anywhere you wanted to where would that be and why. I am a very curious person.

I didn't this year, but love photography and would like to plan a trip next year somewhere...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, we recently had our yearly tour of the "mysterious back rooms". One enters through the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club, via that little door under the picture of the dachshund. From there, one walks along a dark passageway until he/she enters High Ho Steverenoes, which, for some odd reason, serves only children's cereal. Then, continuing on, one comes upon Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Here, in the Den, one can find any sort of info re dachshunds (did you know that the average doxie has a sense of smell which is 1,753 times more acute than either you or me???). Then, of course, what tour of the dark recesses of the inner sanctum that we know as the Cafe Chez Marc would be complete without a tour of Dr.G's Dungeon of Doom. Here, contained in old wooden chests, are copies of tests which we all dreaded taking when we were in school. My favorite is the 10th grade Algebra test, in which the quadradic equation was 13 lines long!!!!!

Yes, once a year we open up the inner vaults that hide beneath the Clubhouse.

Who knows what evil lurks within this dark inner sanctum? "The Shadow knows...."


----------



## LGBaker

Dr G wrings his hands, hunches his shoulders and gazes about warily -


> Who knows what evil lurks within this dark inner sanctum? "The Shadow knows...."


Should we be tightening up on membership qualifications? I don't want my stock of carrot juice burglarized.


----------



## Moscool

This calls for Caverna Magica music... 

[tech difficulty with my .mac account; will edit later]


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, with the Fearsome Foursome guarding the Clubhouse, we are all safe. Not too many things get by the doxies..............and lives to tell the tale. So, we are all safe.


----------



## SINC

The Shadow Knows . . . 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Ah, memories of my youth. Actually, I was of the generation that first was exposed to TV. I never had memories of radio shows like "The Shadow", but I still enjoy the rebroadcasts of such shows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today marks the 50th anniversary of what is known in every NY/SF Giant fan's heart and soul as "The Catch".

Willie Mays made a once-in-a-lifetime catch of ball hit 460 feet by Vic Wertz in the '54 World Series. With his back to the plate, he somehow caught up with the ball and then somehow caught it as he was still running. Caught up in the wonder of Willie Mays being able to catch a ball hit some 460 feet, people forget that it was his laser throw back to the infield that kept Al Rosen and Larry Doby stranded on the base paths.

I was 8 days short of my 6th birthday, but I still remember this day (I heard it on the radio). Sadly, this was the last time a Giant team ever won the World Series. Maybe this year??? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad too is the reality that the Montreal Expos are leaving for Washington, DC. Strange, but in my lifetime there have been three Washington Senator teams, all in the American League. I can't see a National League Senators team, since their catchphrase was always "Washington -- first in war, first in peace and last in the American League." We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Free Montreal-style bagels (made by my wife) will be given out to the first 33 customers at the Cafe Chez Marc tomorrow morning to commemorate the 33 years the Expos played in Montreal.

As well, 50 New York-style bagels will be given out to the next 50 customers to commemorate the 50th anniversary of "The Catch".

If the Giants should win the World Series this year, free doxies for EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cameo

I am not a sports fan and won't pretend to know much of what is going on other than what is on the radio. It doesn't sound like there will be much of a season for sports fans this year - the hockey league on strike ( I am sure that's what I heard) and the expo's leaving...


----------



## SINC

> to commemorate the 33 years the Expos played in Montreal.


Did I not read it was 36 years?

Just asking.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it was actually 35 years. However, out of respect for the 1979 "Blue Monday" year, and 1994 strike year (when they were the best team in baseball until the strike), we are not giving out any bagels. So far, we only have a few left. Business has been brisk this morning.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., the lead on the Canadian Press story in today's paper covering the last game in Montreal states: 'After 36 seasons".

Now I AM confused!

Cheers


----------



## Cameo

I have enjoyed carrot juice blended with other vegetable juices...pretty darn good. 

mmmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## LGBaker

LGB's Beneficial Essences of the Earth Juice Bar and Cleansing Booth is now serving! Sinc - your wait is over!

So, those who have missed climbing aboard the trolley circuit of vegie juices, and for those who have fallen off the trolley, we'll introduce you gently to that Most Noble Elixir. The juice of Carrot is not a substance to be taken lightly, nor is it a flavour that is ever forgotten. Just to bone up a little, here are links that prove I am not imagining all this.

goaskalice

carrots live!

more carrot stuff

Now you've been introduced to some basic encouragement, you are ready for the big step. Sinc - you first. Bottoms up! Pretty good, eh? OK Bolor, Cameo, Moscool and everyone.... the self-serve counter is just over this way.... ah, brave souls - your journey has begun.

To be fair, there are some moral objections to carrot juice use. They're just kidding... I think.


----------



## SINC

Got any V-8 Juice LGB?

I LOVE V-8 Juice!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the Expos and the SD Padres started in 1969, the year of the Miracle Mets World Series victory. Thus, 2004-1969 = 35.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Cafe Chez Marc shall have a joyous celebration should the SF Giants make it to the baseball playoffs this weekend. If they don't, there shall be a quiet wake beneath the sign "Wait until next year...." We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., since they played the 1969 season, you must subtract 2004 minus 1968, thus 36 years.

Or try counting on paper by making one mark per year in sets of five beginning with 1969 and ending with 2004 and one arrives at the figure 36,

I never was good at math, but every news report I watched this evening stated 36 years.

Can they all be wrong?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, your math is correct. It is 36.......minus the strike season (94), minus the year of the "Blue Monday" (79), minus two years when they were run by MLB, subtract my age from your age, add to this amount the number of doxies in the "Fearsome Foursome", divide this by square root of the number of ehMacLanders currently subscribed, and multiply this by the number of times Macnutt has voted NDP. Thus, both of our numbers are correct.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., it is a good thing that I had my socks off, or I never would have figured it out!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I could lend you a doxie or two....or three ......... or four. People stop and stare at the four of them when I have them all outside on the front lawn. We are able to tell them apart, but most people still can't distinguish who's who.







Paix, mon ami. 

For your birthday, I shall send you a slide rule.


----------



## Moscool

You mean you can still use this... ?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, that brings back memories. Of course, my sliderule was white and had "Let's Go Mets!" on the back. It was a giveaway at Sliderule night at Shea Stadium with the Mets playing the Cubs.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's that time of year again. Nominations are requested for the third annual EhMacLand Award for the Renaissance Person of the Year for Eclectic Thoughts and Deeds (EARPyYETaDs -- which will hence forth be pronounced "Ear/pie/yee/tads", which is the sound that my standard wirehaired dachshunds make when you step on their tail). Macdoc won the first award, and Chealion the second. 

Nominations please..................


----------



## MaxPower

What a hellish week I've had.

Tuesday I received a call from my son's daycare to come and pick him up because he is running a fever. I thought it was his teething.

I picked him up and got him home gave him some Advil and he bounced right back. Later that evening we had a viewing on our house.

My wife and I went to visit her Father while the house was being shown, and by the time we got home my son's temperature spiked to 104°.

We rushed him to Emergency, where they poked and prodded him, eventually telling us he has pneumonia. The managed to reduce his fever, gave us a prescription and sent us home.

At 1:30 AM his fever returned, this time he was shivering uncontrollably. This time we didn't hesitate to take him back to emergency.

They administered an I.V. to take some blood work and to give him some antibiotics.

The blood tests came back confirming that he had the early stages of pneumonia. They gave him the antibiotics and admitted him to the pediatrics ward.

We stayed there for the remainder of Wednesday and he was released later that evening.

Now he is home and he seems to be on the mend, and I returned to work today. He is still getting a fever, but the Tylonel and Advil seem to be working well. He is fortunately on the mend, but not out of the woods yet.

On top of that I was dealing with working a deal to close the sale of my house, which we sold last night BTW.

So, how's your week going?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, sad to say "Been there...done that". I feel for you, mon ami. Hopefully, you have a good doctor who is understanding and not too overworked and tired. Be sure to keep track of what your son is being given so that they don't duplicate the dosage, or give him contradictory medicines. Hang in there.......... My son will be 18 on Oct.15th and we went through exactly the same thing with him twice.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for your sediments Dr. G.

Since my son is home now, my wife and I are administering his medications. A daunting task to give oral meds to an 8 month old.

The good side is that the pediatrician who was looking after our boy was excellent.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, my sentiments come from experience. It is one of the responsibilities of parenthood. Still, it is not an easy task, but give my best to your wife and I shall say a Sabbath prayer for your son tonight at sundown.


----------



## MaxPower

Thank You Dr. G.

That means a lot.


----------



## Cameo

I have raised four boys and you will be fine!!!
Trust me. Scares galore but worth it.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, as Cameo and Dr. G. point out it is part of the parenting process and scary at times.

But just in case, there will be a few words asked of a Powerful Friend of mine before I retire this evening.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks as well SINC.

I'm thankful to have the support of so many in the Shang as well as ehMac.

I spoke to my wife not to long ago and she said he is starting to act more like his old self. he's been taking in more fluids, but is still periodically running a temperature.

As my Dad said, kids are pretty resilient.


----------



## Moscool

Hang in there MaxP first major health scare on first child is a serious 'grow up' experience!  

Your boy will be fine and he sure won't remember any of it on his wedding day!

Just remember that pneumonia is not the 'flu so it may take a while for him to recover. Completely normal. Look after your wife, she might need it...

All the best


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, hopefully, he shall take as much care of you when you are in your declining years as you have take care of him in his infant years. At least this is what I am hoping for, but my son threatens to feed me to the doxies should I ever fall very ill.


----------



## Cameo

When any of my children had a fever it was my understanding that the most important thing was to keep fluids in them and don't bundle them up -they are already hot - don't need any more help in that direction. Lots of fluids and rest and any medication prescribed using proper dosages and times. And of course, lots and lots of love and kisses...

Don't forget yourselves either - no one is any help to little ones if they are exhausted themselves!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo makes a very good point. When I was a single parent and both of my children came down with fevers, I forgot about my own health and became sicker than both of them.


----------



## LGBaker

Sinc sought


> Got any V-8 Juice LGB?


Sorry Sinc, no. We only serve vegetable juices here. Tomatoes are a fruit, don't you know?

I can offer a fine combination of carrot and cucumber. Best to get it while you can. There was frost last night and the cucumber finale is at hand.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, a cucumber concoction would hit the spot just now.


----------



## Moscool

Dr G:

MaxP's story is very genuine and worthy – best of health to all the family – but back to your demand on the previous page...

I nominate *Macaholic* for two reasons:

- The most thoughtful, detailed and community oriented technical threads this year; and

- Giving him the prize should mollify his better half  (not that she is wrong, but he has used her as an excuse to stay away from ehMac-land)


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm, Macoholic and PosterBoy too?

A tough decision lies ahead for "de judge"!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, Sinc, both of your candidates are worthy recepients of this award. Any other nominations???? We need to gather the candidates together in a room for their interviews and prepare them for the "running of the doxies", which is like the running of the bulls but you have a better chance of surviving running ahead of a charging bull.


----------



## SINC

There are other worthy candidates to be sure Dr. G.

Nominations are not yet closed are they?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, nominations are accepted until noon on my birthday, which is Oct.7th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night. Doxies rise at dawn along with the sun. Paix one and all.


----------



## SINC

What a great night of posts.

Just like the old days!

Let us do it again soon.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

OK, day three of trying to post this [insert expletive] sound file

















Reminder: this is music to play in the mysterious and cavernous back rooms of CFM...

It starts slowly (entering the cave) and  this album is a delight


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, no sound file seems to come across the pond.


----------



## The Doug

> ...this album is a delight...


True - I received it as a gift many years ago. I haven't listened to it in quite a while now, but today I'll import it into my iTunes library and put the headphones on... thanks for reminding me about it!


----------



## Dr.G.

I just got a strange email warning me not to reach 6666 posting. What is so magical/wrong about that number of posts???


----------



## Moscool

Dr G:

I tested the music file 3 or 4 times before posting and it misbehaved only once... I hear that the .mac servers are being upgraded as a result of Apple's switch to bigger account size. Worth another try! 

(the file is in iTunes format, should load automatically and is fairly large - 3.6Mb)

In the office my business partner's extension is 6666. She has yet to show up in hooves


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall try that sound file once again.

Now I see the connection between 6666 and 666.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow being the 53rd anniversary of the shot heard round the world, we shall be having a gala brunch for any and all who can name the two persons who have gone down in history with this event.


----------



## Moscool

I'm stumped:

03 October 1944: end of Polish uprising

1952: End of tea rationing in England (  )

1995: "The juice' acquited

1951: NO CLUE !!!


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, don't we get a clue? So many things happened that year that it would be hard to narrow it down.

Truman relieved MacArthur from duties. He signed a peace treaty to officially end WWII. Churchill was re-elected Prime Minister.

Oh, that would also be the year Willie Mays joined the New York Giants and my favourite Joe DiMaggio retired.

I'm sure Sinc will probably come up with the correct answer to your question.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus is somewhat close...........but no brass ring. She has the right city.........the right team..........but the incorrect event. Somewhere, deep in the bowels of this thread I make note of this event. It was my first actual memory as a child. I recall being tossed up into the air by my father just four days short of my third birthday. Still, it is with me today. I replay the clip that is now so famous that people not from New York City feel the sense of wonder that came from "the miracle of Coogan's Bluff".


----------



## Dr.G.

Hint:

Brooklyn 100 000 030-4 
New York 000 000 104-5


----------



## lotus

Shot heard round the world, now that should have clued me in. That would have to be Bobby Thompson's hit against Ralph Branca. on Oct. 3, l951.

No I am not that clever, just remembered reading your post on that "other" forum.


----------



## Dr.G.

The lovely lotus gets the brass ring........and a seat of honor at tomorrow's gala brunch. Sadly, the Giants need another miracle tomorrow, because they lost tonight. If they don't win and the Houston Astros don't lose, we shall go into mounrning until the first day of next year's baseball season. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Those brass rings tend to leave a nasty green circle on one's finger, so I present our winner lotus with this:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, do you have an icon for a silent prayer for a win by the SF Giants and a loss by Houston? Then, we shall need something for the playoff between the two teams for the wild card spot. Things were so much simplier before the divisions were created.


----------



## SINC

Sorry Dr. G., but I am fresh out of silent prayers.

I do however have a lucky rabbit's foot. Hope it helps!










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

"Any port in a storm", Sinc. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Since you will require all the help you can get Dr. G., I have also decided to lend you our ace hitter from this past season's beer ball league:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that's Rock Mean of the old Toledo Mudhens. A great idea!!!!!!!!! Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Giants won!!!!







However, so did Houston.























I shall be in mourning now until the start of the 2005 baseball season.


----------



## Cameo

Dr. G. It will be alright. Visit Chez Marc, have a glass of your favourite and relax to some of moscools special music. Think serenity, calm.....


----------



## SINC

Either that or run downstairs and put your fist through some drywall!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Serenity now........serenity now........serenity now........serenity now.............cry later.


----------



## Moscool

If you are really that frustrated, I suggest training to use Matthew Parris' book of scorn...

Favourite 'printable' one: "May the fleas of a thousand camels invade your armpits!"

Unfortunately the Canadian edition is out of print. I'm sure you could find it second hand though...


----------



## Dr.G.

SANDY LANE BEACH, Barbados (AP) -- Tiger Woods married Swedish model Elin Nordegren at an exclusive resort in Barbados during a sunset ceremony that reportedly cost $3 million, according to witnesses.

Oprah Winfrey, former NBA stars Michael Jordan and Charles Barkley, and Peter X. Scharman were among more than 120 guests.









I wonder if Peter X. is any relationship to our beloved Peter S.????


----------



## minnes

Hello all!
I just thought I should pop in to see how you all are doing!
Lifes if going pretty here in Hamilton, keeling busy with work and I just picked up the new Myst game.
So I hope to see you all at the Rodney wake, bring your favorite Hawiian shirt and comdey routines.


----------



## SINC

Since it is now after midnight in St. John's, let me be the first to say










to our one and only Dr. G.!!!!

Cheers


----------



## minnes

Thanks for reminding us Sinc,
Happy birthday Dr G.!
May you have many more !
OK, bring on the Birthday Doxies!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks to Sinc and Minnes on your well wishes. Please, NO birthday doxies, SVP. Merci.


----------



## MaxPower

Happy Birthday my friend.

I wish you health and happiness this year.

BTW, you share the same birthday as my father-in-law.


----------



## Moscool

May your boyish looks remain moistened by the Atlantic breezes...


----------



## Bolor

Many happy returns, mon ami and many more of them. Let's meet at Chez Marc for a celebratory muffin and cool drink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you Moscool, MaxPower and Bolor. Free muffins and coffee/tea at the Cafe Chez Marc for ALL of today.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's that time of year again (birthdays always bring out the best in me). Nominations were requested for the third annual EhMacLand Award for the Renaissance Person of the Year for Eclectic Thoughts and Deeds (EARPyYETaDs -- which will hence forth be pronounced "Ear/pie/yee/tads", which is the sound that my standard wirehaired dachshunds make when you step on their tail). Macdoc won the first award, and Chealion the second. 

The 37 nominations were sent to me, and votes poured in.........with NO hanging chads I might add. Amazingly, with 3113 (out of a possible 3399 ehMacLanders as of noon here in St.John's) there was a tie. So, the third annual EARPyYETaDs award goes jointly to PosterBoy and Macaholic. The prize money is easily subdivided into two equal parts ($1,375,730.50 Can. each), but the Golden Doxie statue could not be divided. Each winner gets to keep the Golden Doxie for one year. Thus, this year's co-winners will each have the statue for 1/2 year as a compromise.

Kudos to both winners for showing that eclectic thoughts and deeds are recognized in their lifetimes.


----------



## Cameo

Isn't today your birthday?

I created a little "Happy Birthday" for you but it doesn't copy and paste ( I tried that out of curiousity) and I don't know how to put in images. I am sure that you need to upload using an ftp client of some sort and use the url...

But anyhow, the intention was there.


----------



## Cameo

Maybe I could email it to someone and they could post it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, if your question "Isn't today your birthday?", the answer is yes. This was sent to me by a good friend....

http://shw.fotopages.com/2606539.html (the last picture)








"]http://shw.fotopages.com/2606539.html[/IMG][/url]


----------



## Moscool

Congratulation. Where and when will the awards ceremony take place? Will Chealion personally present the statue to his worthy successors? Who kisses whom?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, it is out of my hands re the ceremony. Our illustrious mayor, ehMax will be there, along with other world dignitaries. It takes place alongside the Nobel Peace Prize ceremony, because it was part of Nobel's will. Alfred Nobel himself never told anybody why he didn't give a Swedish body the task of awarding the Peace Prize, and why he allowed ehMaclanders to select the winner of the EARPyYETaDs award. Consequently we can only speculate what, in 1895, made the cosmopolitan Swede decide to give the task of selecting the peace prize committee to the Norwegian Parliament and to ehMacLanders. There have been a number of suggestions: Nobel admired Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson, the Norwegian patriot and leading author; the "Storting" was the first national legislature to vote support for the international peace movement, and that Norway and ehMacLand were dachshund-friendly nations.

Still, it's right there in his will.

"Nobels Fredspris er EARPyYETaDs award. 
Nobels Fredssenter skal være en dynamisk institusjon i stadig utvikling. Det skal reflektere menneskehetens beste anstrengelser for å oppnå fred og presentere prisvinnerne og deres arbeid, Alfred Nobel og Nobelsystemet, samt være et møtested for diskusjon og tanker omkring temaene krig, fred og konfliktløsning."

So, as the winners before them, PosterBoy and Macaholic need to make arrangements to go to the reception at Drammensveien 19, NO-0255, in Oslo, Norway, ASAP.

Kudos to you both.


----------



## MaxPower

First Congrats PosterBoy and Macaholic. Well deserved.

Whew, my house is officially sold and now so is the one I purchased. We can now officially cross that off the list.

Now I have the daunting task of moving







This time, I'll be hiring movers. Less work and hassle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, MaxPower. Yes, that is a stressful event you may now cross off your list.


----------



## SINC

I posted this on another thread but I suspect it will be more widely seen here.

You may notice I have a new avatar.

Today my wife Ann and I celebrate our 39th wedding anniversary. Since she drew the short straw and had to work evenings today, I thought I would dance the day away to celebrate!

Who knows, I might get to like this one?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to you and your wife. She must be a fine person to have such a "mensch" like you are here in ehMacLand.


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations SINC and Mrs SINC. 39 years. Good for you.

My wife and I are sneaking up on #5 on Nov 6. I hope we can go as many years as you.

Do you realize that you have been married longer than I've been alive?


----------



## Dr.G.

A pre-Kudos to you, MaxPower. Yes, Sinc is one of a rare breed of happily married couples who have a long relationship together. A post-Kudos to you once again, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

> Do you realize that you have been married longer than I've been alive?


I do NOW MaxPower!

But that got me to thinking. My mother passed on when I was 37 years of age, and I have now known my wife for 40 years, three years longer than I knew my own Mom.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Since my wife has to work today and Monday, we will have our Thanksgiving celebration on Sunday.

This means, of course, that it will be I who will do most of the prep work today, so all we have to do is pop the unlucky bird in the oven tomorrow! (He's waving bye-bye on the left!)

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is not a very big turkey. Maybe I should send out some fresh turkey and homemade stuffing via Doxie Express tomorrow? The hard part is trying to get the doxies to say "Gobble, gobble, gobble" when someone opens up the door.


----------



## Dr.G.

WMD (Weapons of Mischievous Dachshunda) aka 
Doxie Mind Games:

After your humans give you a bath, don't let them towel dry you! Instead, run to their bed, jump up and dry yourself off on the sheets.

When your humans come home, put your ears back, tail between your legs, chin down and act as if you have done something really bad. Then, watch as the humans frantically search the house for the damage.

Let the humans teach you a brand new trick. Learn it perfectly, but when they try to show it to a friend, stare at them blankly. 

When humans take you for a walk, sniff around the entire yard as your humans wait. Act as if the spot you choose will ultimately decide the fate of the earth. 

When out on a walk in a city, always pick the busiest most visible spot to go--especially if your human has forgotten to bring a plastic bag.

When out for a walk, alternate between choking and coughing every time a strange human walks by.

Make your own rules. Don't always bring back the stick when playing fetch with the humans. Make them go and chase it once in a while. 

When your humans come home, don't greet them at the door. Instead, hide until they think something terrible has happened to you. Then jump out loudly at them. 

When your human calls you to come back in, always take your time. Walking more and more slowly the closer you get to the door. 

Wake up twenty minutes before the alarm clock is set to go off and make the humans take you out. As soon as you get back inside, fall asleep. (Humans can rarely fall back asleep after going outside.)


----------



## SINC

Hey, what happened?

How did I miss passing the 3,000 post marker?

Never even noticed until now.

Must be that turkey of an avatar!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it did not go unnoticed, but I was "warned", by certain parties, not to make a fuss over your post #3000, Macdoc's post #6000, etc. So, I was going to send you a PM re the event, but you passed the milestone without any recognition.

As it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "It is better to curse a milestone than to live in a dark cave counting your money. It is easier for a doxie to resist digging a hole than it is for a miser to count his pins."


----------



## SINC

> "It is better to curse a milestone than to live in a dark cave counting your money. It is easier for a doxie to resist digging a hole than it is for a miser to count his pins."


Um, er, ahem, of course?

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Since we just finished eating the turkey, he is gone as an avatar.

I'm afraid it is back to the same old sunset Dr. G.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, as the old saying goes, "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning. Red sky at night, sailors delight."

Or, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "When the sun sets, it becomes dark. However, a poet writes so that all may see, even though he himself may have been blinded by the light of the rising sun."


----------



## minnes

Well, I just had Thanksgiving dinner with my family.
All was very good. I hope you all are having a pleasant holiday.
I just finished 5 days as background on Where the truth lies with Kevin Bacon, Tuesday I go to a set called fever Pitch starring Drew Barrymore! Hotcha!


----------



## Moscool

Dr G how do you do it?

'twas only a few days ago that we had this exchange on 6666 and now you are happily sailing towards 7 tons...

Have you found a way to clock up the way second hand cars used to be or is your prose carefully hidden on various threads, or am I simply getting old?


----------



## SINC

> Or, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "When the sun sets, it becomes dark.


An astute observation to be sure, Dr. G.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, you are simply getting old. Sorry, it's a fact of Life.

As it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "Old age is but a transition to another phase of one's life. You are free to be whomever you want. For what you are to be you are just now becoming."

However, in another chapter, Barry Goldwater is quoted as stating that "Freedom is not free and it's price is eternal vigilence. ... defense of liberty is no vice.....moderation in the pursuit of justice is no virtue."


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the full statement is astute, in that it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "When the sun sets, it becomes dark. However, a poet writes so that all may see, even though he himself may have been blinded by the light of the rising sun." I feel there is hope for us all in this world when we are lead by blinded poets, who search for truth and beauty, rather than politicians who search for......... well, you know. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, kudos upon your upswing in roles in major movies. When shall we see your picture in the National Enquirer alongside Drew Barrymore, with the title "Hotcha!"????? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

minnes, do you have any "stills" from any of your appearances, and if so could you post them for us to see?

Cheers


----------



## minnes

Sinc, I do have a couple of shots from Where the truth Lies
I will work on posting them soon

check out the list of credits on this small budget film made locally. Look about halfway down for my name, Im in a few scenes.

http://shootingeye.com/heartlandson/creditlist.html


----------



## SINC

Ah, part of Champs Posse, I see.

We look forward to the pictures. If you need hosting space for them, let me know as I have lots to spare.


Cheers


----------



## minnes

here's some info on Where the Truth Lies.

http://www.pdp.ca/Atom_Egoyan_Production_Where_The_Truth_Lies___Septemb.609.0.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, not just "part of" the Champ's Posse of 
Ross Sferrazza, Mark Innes and Brian Major. Minnes is in the middle, with the other two guarding his flank. It's a military term from the post-Civil War Texas Rangers era. 

Still, a hearty KUDOS to you Minnes. You have come far in the few years I have known you online here in ehMacLand. We ALL wish you well and hope for your success in your chosen profession. You should be quite proud of your accomplishments.


----------



## SINC

minnes, your link reminded me of the "Oracle of Bacon" , a game on the web which you might enjoy.

As for Dr. G., the "Oracle of Baseball" is there on the same page for his enjoyment.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, re the notion of an "Oracle of Baseball", it is written in "The World According to Macnutt" that "Good pitching will always stop good hitting and vice-versa." I guess, in the final analysis, "Baseball is like church. Many attend few understand."


----------



## Moscool

An approximate quote from Alain (minor French philosopher): 



> One only sees at night


Which is rather more profound than when taken at face value but would still not be out of place in Macnutt's tome...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I would have to let Macnutt comment on your quote, since, after all, it IS his book and world view. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I Love Lucy' 
October 15, 1951
The medium is in its infancy, but TV finds one of its greatest comediennes in Lucille Ball when "I Love Lucy" debuts in 1951.


----------



## Cameo

I only remember I love Lucy from reruns, but loved the show.
I loved shows like Bonanza, Star Trek, Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea and the Mod Squad. As a teen it was Starsky and Hutch, Mash, Threes Company and the Cosby show. TV really wasn't so serious then - much more of a pleasant escape into adventure. There are some good movies out there now - but as for tv shows - I wouldn't know. I haven't had a tv to watch in probably two years now - only miss it occasionally. My favourite right now is Ice Age.


----------



## SINC

For you pet lovers:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the actual picture has a pair of doxies facing the German Sheppards and allowing the cat to "walk the gauntlet", so to speak. Doxies have been used for years to keep larger guard dogs in check. The "Dachshund Attack Dog Quarterly" first displayed this photograph. It was said that there was a dead badger at the feet of the two doxies, but that the dead badger spoofed the cat, so it was removed.









So, if you believe this, you also believed that George Bush created all of those high paying jobs for the average American workers who have been displaced due to outsourcing.


----------



## SINC

I was up very early this morning and for a change tuned in the St. John's CBC morning news.

Now I always thought that "The Rock" was a peaceful place, but to my surprise they are having gang wars in the streets and on school property involving high school students.

Sadly, I guess your city has joined the rest of the country Dr. G.

Or so it would seem.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes, the gangs are from two schools. Each school is in a battle to see which school has more school spirit and it got totally out of hand. They had to call out our riot squad, which is comprised of two Newfoundland Constabulary officers on huge horses. No one has been hurt, and the two instigators, who for some reason want to have a real fight, have been suspended, and a dozen or so other students were suspended for cutting classes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, re your comment/concern about violence here in St.John's, remember what was written in "The World According to Macnutt" -- "Violence only begets violence. To demand 'an eye for an eye, an arm for an arm, a doxie for a doxie' only leaves the world blind and without the means to shake hands and make up, and to pet your sweet doxie."

Hopefully, the situation will not spread further than this incident. In my 28 years here at MUN, there have been a total of 7 murders in St.Johns and no gang violence. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## kermit

> Now I always thought that "The Rock" was a peaceful place, but to my surprise they are having gang wars in the streets and on school property involving high school students.


We need to get those doxies back from cat protection duties, and have them patrol the streets of St.Johns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kermit, doxies have been banned as guard dogs here in St.John's because they spoof the two horses that comprise our riot squad. They are great dogs to guard our home, and we have a special "Beware of the attack dog" signs all around our home. They have been considered to go along with letter carriers that have pit bulls and rotweillers on their route, but Canada Post found that they were too expensive to buy and then train.


----------



## kermit

> Kermit, doxies have been banned as guard dogs here in St.John's because they spoof the two horses that comprise our riot squad.


If that is the case Dr.G, then I humbly submit the case that a couple of average doxies could reasonably be expected to adequately replace the horses. I venture that your average doxie is less expensive to maintain than your average horse, and somewhat more manoeverable in tight spaces. 



> They are great dogs to guard our home


Just one more of the many advantages your average doxie has over your average horse, once you consider hinged pet entrances and suchlike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kermit, the two horses are huge and cause crowds of people to split into two groups. Attack doxies grab you by the ankle, and then bring you down. Once you are down, there is no hope. This causes groups of people to panic and run off in all directions, causing more bodily harm than is necessary. Also, the horses don't kill, but doxies do when provoked or told to attack.


Here is our eldest doxie, Rootie, teaching the pup, Jack, to guard the top of the stairs, allowing NO ONE into our bedroom.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2693869.html


----------



## kermit

Thanks,Dr. G, I now understand a little more about the subtle difference between a doxie and a horse. 

By the way, that's one heck of a good looking hund you have there,







I believe they are great pets and, as you pointed out, good guard dogs.


----------



## SINC

> By the way, that's one heck of a good looking hund you have there,


Hund?

Sheesh Dr. G., I didn't realize you had yet ANOTHER pooch.

Is this a Doxie variant?

Cheers


----------



## kermit

> Hund?


As in " Dachshund"
("hund" is the german word for dog and "Dachs" is the german word for....well, "Dachs", probably.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kermit, Dachs = Badger in German and hund = dog or hound. Thus, dachshunds (aka doxies) were bred to dig into the holes made by badgers. If you saw their paws you would see that they were meant for digging. They have a large chest to help with balance when digging down into a hole. Then their jaws latch on to the badger and he/she pulls it out of the hole. The rest I cannot describe on a family thread.

Here they are before and after the command "attack!"
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538038.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538039.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, one and all. May the rising sun find you in a better "headspace" than the setting sun left you. Paix.


----------



## kermit

Following publication of the above photos on the web, plans to crossbreed doxies with horses have been abandoned under the WMD act.


----------



## Dr.G.

Say it ain't so, Kermit!    

Banning the "master plans" to crossbreed doxies with horses merely because they have been abandoned under the WMD act, is a crime against nature. Doxies have lived their whole life looking up at the world from 1 foot off of the ground. Now they have a chance to look down on things all around them. What next, banning the use of Canada for the Strategic Missile Shield??? Banning people from voting in the US because those votes may be seen as weapons to destroy the government that is currently in power????? Man, get with the program.

You are getting into to the "Shang Swing", which means that you are helping to keep the light-hearted nature of the Shangri-la Clubhouse active and alive. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

It's here!

This is a view of our front driveway at 6:50 a.m. today. If you look closely, you can see the edging around the base of the Birch trees. That stuff is 6 inches high to give you an idea of the amount of snow overnight.










Which of course resulted in this:










Cheers


----------



## SINC

This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it? It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact, nothing is wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it, and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out! 

Please send your guess via PM so as not to spoil it for others. I will let you know if you are right via PM as well. (Edited to add this afterthought.)

Cheers



[ October 16, 2004, 11:25 AM: Message edited by: SINC ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, please tell me that those are not real pictures of overnight snow. NOT YET!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it has to be more than your improper use of punctuation, n'est pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! NOT YET!!!!!!!   







 

"Environment Canada's Official Weather Warnings
Warnings

city of Edmonton-St Albert-Sherwood Park
3:57 AM MDT Saturday 16 October 2004

Heavy snowfall warning for
city of Edmonton-St Albert-Sherwood Park continued 

Heavy snow is expected over central areas of Alberta today.


city of Edmonton-St Albert-Sherwood Park
3:57 AM MDT Saturday 16 October 2004
Heavy snowfall warning for
city of Edmonton-St Albert-Sherwood Park continued 

Heavy snow is expected over central areas of Alberta today.


A slow moving low pressure system continues to move toward Central Alberta from British Columbia this morning. Snow has already started to fall in the Edmonton and Slave Lake areas and will continue as the low moves eastward giving significant snowfalls to central regions of the province. Latest indications are that generally 10 to 20 centimetres of snow is expected in the path of The low with areas in and around the city of Edmonton seeing closer to 20 centimetres by Saturday evening. Some areas may see even Higher amounts of near 25 cm as the low slowly moves through the area. The snow will begin to taper off in western areas Saturday afternoon with eastern regions seeing improving conditions by evening. Visibilities will be reduced in the heavy snow and combined with strong easterly winds will produce dangerous driving conditions."


----------



## SINC

> Sinc, it has to be more than your improper use of punctuation, n'est pas?


Yes, it IS more than the punctuation.

And yes, that picture of our driveway is real snow. Now that dawn is near, witness this shot of our back yard taken just moments ago from my office window:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

It looks like wet snow, which is dangerous with all the foliage still on the trees. Good luck, mon ami. Should you get stranded, and in need of medical assistance, remember that the Doxie Emergency Medical Assistance Team is on call 5/13 (they don't work on Monday or Thursday, and only from midnight until 1PM).


----------



## SINC

Yes Dr. G., it is a heavy wet snow. The tree in the foreground is a lilac and usually stands as tall as the garage behind it. It is bent to the ground with the weight of the snow.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Do you do your own snow clearing, or do you hire someone? Wet snow is quite aerobic, but........ Take care, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

With my heart condition, a snow shovel in my hand is not a wise move according to my doctor.

Thus my wife and sons look after this chore now.

Also please note the "Edit" to my post about the unusual paragraph.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a very wise decision. My son complains that his muscles are not as big as mine, even though he works out in the gym. I tell him that winter snow shoveling and summer gardening is the key. So this winter.............. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Si


----------



## Bolor

Congrats Cameo on 100 posts
Thanks Sinc for your sending the snow south. We just got a light dusting.
Hey Minnes. Nice to see you back. How's the movie business?
Dr.G. Put me down for a coffee and muffin. Any Saskatoon berry muffins lately? Cameo might enjoy one with her celebratory coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, re your question "Dr.G. Put me down for a coffee and muffin. Any Saskatoon berry muffins lately?", because of our very dry summer, the Saskatoons were not plentiful, but the blueberries were, due to rain just when these berries needed it the most. Thus, the muffins, pancakes, waffles, cereals, etc, ALL have loads of fresh NL blueberries.


----------



## minnes

Hi Bolor, thanks for saying hello.
Uh, is there a bunch of missing posts from this thread?
Or did I just imagine the whole thing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, missing posts from THIS thread!!!!!  Send out the RCMP!!! Send in the doxies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Be it ever so humble, there's no place like "The Shang". When the early morning sunrise first touches the Cafe Chez Marc, and then sunshine spreads throughout the day over the Macdoc Mini Golf Course, to Peter's Putt and Purr (our local electrical car emporium and putting range) and on to Sinc's Sink (the local pub and neighborhood watering hole), we are family here in The Shang. Paix to one and all.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2650341.html


----------



## SINC

I tried to post a photo here, but have run into a bit of a problem. More later.

Cheers










[ October 19, 2004, 07:51 AM: Message edited by: SINC ]


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

I just had to get past that dreaded posting number.

Continue on.


----------



## SINC

Success with the picture this time.

I got to thinking last night about where people put their computers and how their work areas might look, so I decided to post my work area in the hopes that other will follow suit.

As you can see, I bought a special desk type work station and keep all my have-to-have components nearby.

Top row (l to r) my trusty stapler, can of compressed air to clean keyboard, rod and piston trophy for 49 Meteor showing, analogue clock with the name of my old newspaper on it, Wireless Access Point and Ethernet Router and 6 inch TV to watch the morning news. (Well listen to it anyway).

Below is my trusty eMac with Altec Lansing speakers either side and sub woofer on floor below. To the right, below the storage cabinet where I keep all my software, the vertical thingy is my 40 G back up drive and the ADSL modem with USB hub on top.

Extreme right is Canon printer and Snapscan 1212U scanner.

And oh yea, how could I forget the post it notes on the inner wall next to the eMac. They contain passwords to various sites or programs.

Anyone else care to share their workspace?

By the way, I got the dreaded screen, "the server is full" several time last night while trying to post this picture. Anyone else get it? Maybe that is why I had trouble posting it the first time I tried!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I fear that if I post a pic of my workspace, the Health Dept. will close down the Cafe Chez Marc. I am impressed with the lack of clutter everyone has in their workspace areas.


----------



## kermit

I have 6 sq. ft. of desk space, all of which is off-line









Definitely No pics of my workspace!


----------



## SINC

Aw, c'mon guys. Your workspace can't be THAT bad!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, envision an environment that has about 8.39 X 14.82 of free deskspace.............that's my home office.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

I feel I should direct you to this thread. 

If it's desk pictures you want, it's desk pictures you shall have.


----------



## SINC

Thanks MaxPower, I dunno how I missed that thread, but I posted my work area there too.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

If I recall there was the same type of thread about a year ago as well. I remember posting my desk picture there. I'll have to dig through my photos and find that old pic.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, in this digital age, would it not be quicker to just shoot a new one, rather than look for the old?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, anything "old" should be honored, and not merely replaced. There will come a time when you are old, and will be sent off to the Macnutt Retirement and Reeducation Compound on SSI. Remember, it is written in "The World According to Macnutt" that "Youth is wasted on the young. Age brings wisdom to understand what to do with youth that knows no obstacles."

Where is Macnutt these days?????????????????


----------



## MaxPower

Since I'm at work, and my partner has the digital camera, and I have to really clean my desk, and since the old photo is located on my server, it would in fact be A LOT quicker to find the old photo.

However, if I had the digital camera here, I would more than likely take a new shot.

Perhaps I'll take a shot of my set up at home.....


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Speaking of messy desks, I remembered a contest that I came across a few months ago, where people send in pictures of there messy workspaces. 

This made me feel not quite so bad about my particular abomination, which although not quite as far gone as this person's picture, is pretty bad sometimes.










bash.org messy desk contest page


----------



## Dr.G.

GA, this is my home office after I clean it up.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Sometimes I have to make little pathways through the clutter in my studio. 

There are some corners that have been abandoned to large spider communities, that can trace their residence there back many generations. Every so often my cat wades in like Godzilla and destroys their condos and highrises. And very occasionally I wade in and savagely rip apart their whole society, laughing callously as I watch the little spider citizens run for cover.


----------



## SINC

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Speaking about young v. old, there is ample evidence that most 'geniuses' do their defining work early in their life. 

However, this erroneously leads to ageism because it focuses on bright flames such as dead poets and musicians; it ignores the second wave of creativity that stems from making many connections based on experience. A different form of creativity for sure: real innovation tends to come early in life (Picasso in his 20s), but mastery comes later (Cézanne in his 60s).

Check out research on the creativity cycle of artists and economists (!) by Weinberg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, oceans apart, but of like minds. Good morning, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Oh, oh.

Dr. G. it looks like you were the sole poster in The Shang yesterday.

Perhaps we could get two or three today?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, re my being the lone poster in The Shang yesterday, I am reminded of a passage in "The World According to Macnutt". It goes, "Although you are alone, you shall not be lonely. For the essence of all that is shall be around you and within you. Your beliefs are all around you, as are all the wonders of this world. When you are alone, take a moment to reunite with these wonders and enjoy a moment of solitary oneness. Trust me on this one."


----------



## Moscool

Blame it on 'nothing' ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I blame it on the doxies, since they cannot in turn blame it on Ida (as in "Who did that!" "Ida know.").


----------



## SINC

The blind man saw a hair

The dumb man said, "Where?"

The man with no legs ran and caught it

And the naked man put it in his pocket

Cheers


----------



## Cameo

you're not alone,...I am here


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo makes a classic cameo appearance at The Shang. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Now that is much better. We had four different posters yesterday!

Can we get back in the groove with a dozen or more today?

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

I was thinking to start something on stupid military inventions, but I think I will preserve the peaceful atmosphere of the shang... Check it out elsewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, given that The Shang is a dog-friendly zone, and reading how the Soviets used those "tank dogs", I appreciate your placing that discussion elsewhere. Free coffee and homemade muffins for you today, served to you by one of our friendly dogs.


----------



## SINC

Ah, much better, three already.

Now we must seek out the likes of Peter, lotus, Bolor, MaxPower and many more of the used-to-be regulars in The Shang.

Where are you folks?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, where are the likes of Peter and lotus? Bolor has popped in at the odd moment, as has MaxPower. However, Peter and lotus have been incommunicado for ages now. You don't suppose...........????????????   No, such a thought would be too much to fathom, even in a world filled with conspiracy theories.















Still,............................ 

To be continued............................


----------



## Moscool

You are absolutely right Dr: I didn't want to scare, or even worse, anger the doxies... Wait until you read teh next one.

Here is a quiz question for you: how many people died on American soil from the war against Japan and how did it happen?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, a wise decision. Doxies do NOT scare easily, and you do NOT want to make them angry at you.

Define "American soil", SVP. I am aware that there were Japanese-Americans who died in the US internment camps set up in 1942. Do you consider Hawaii, back on Dec.7th, 1941 to be "American soil"?


----------



## Moscool

You're right my definition needs to be tighter... Take your pick: American civilians or Americans on the mainland. Hint: same thing, apparently there were no civilian casualties in Pearl Harbour...


----------



## Bolor

Hi al. I'm here today. Been trying to get caught with yard work to get ready for winter while the weather holds. My problem is lately that I work for an hour then then have to rest for three. I hate this, but I'll work through it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, let me get this straight -- There is some specific number of US civilian deaths on the US mainland (NOTE: Remember, back then it was 48 states) as a result of the "war with Japan", which lasted from Dec.8th until Aug.15th (VJ Day)?


----------



## MaxPower

It's a good feeling to be missed. Thank you.

Unfortunately my weekends don't allow me much freedom to browse ehMac. Usually while eating breakfast with a little one on my lap. This give me enough time to catch up on the chatter.

Sadly, most of my posting happens at work, where I have some time to myself.

But thanks for noticing that I haven't been around.


----------



## SINC

Very good folks. We made it to 11 posts yesterday and The Shang is beginning to look like its old self.

Now if we can just find those other missing posters, all will be well in the serenity that is The Shang!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

"When I was younger, I could remember anything, whether it had happened or not; but my faculties are decaying now and soon I shall be so I cannot remember any but the things that never happened."

Written by Macnutt? Dr.G.???? Neither. It is from none other than the "Sage from Hannibal, MO", Mark Twain.


----------



## SINC

"I used to be the way I was." - SINC, 2004.

Cheers


----------



## Cameo

Accept that some days you're the pigeon, and some days you're the statue.

Always keep your words soft and sweet, just in case you have to eat them.

Always read stuff that will make you look good if you die in the middle of it.

Drive carefully. It's not only cars that can be recalled by their maker.

If you can't be kind, at least have the decency to be vague.

If you lend someone $20, and never see that person again, it was probably worth it.

It may be that your sole purpose in life is simply to serve as a warning to others.

Never put both feet in your mouth at the same time, because then you don't have a leg to stand on.

Nobody cares if you can't dance well. Just get up and dance.

The early worm gets eaten by the bird, so sleep late.

When everything's coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.

Birthdays are good for you; the more you have, the longer you live.

You may be only one person in the world, but you may also be the world to one person.

Some mistakes are too much fun to only make once.

Don't cry because it's over; smile because it happened.

We could learn a lot from crayons: some are sharp, some are pretty, some are dull, some have weird names, and all are different colours but they all have to learn to live in the same box.

A truly happy person is one who can enjoy the scenery on a detour.

Happiness comes through doors you didn't even know you left open.

I don't know where these little quotes originated but I think they are great and should be passed on..


----------



## Moscool

Well Dr G, most history books report no deaths at all, but real tally is probably six.

These were all picnickers who were blown away by a paper balloon. Apparently, Japanese girls were making those in schools but had no idea of their ultimate use...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, live and learn. This was a challenging question. Merci.

Cameo, when shall we be able to read the first draft of "The Wit and Wisdom of Cameo"??? You make very observant points. I especially liked the one "We could learn a lot from crayons: some are sharp, some are pretty, some are dull, some have weird names, and all are different colours but they all have to learn to live in the same box."


----------



## SINC

Just reporting in from the depths of an all too early Alberta winter for a quick cuppa.

Have a good day all!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, be sure to give the doxies some water once they bring you some sunshine. It's a long trek back home.


----------



## SINC

I will Dr. G., the sun is just now beginning to rise. Finally!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

"In the beginning, God created the heavens and the universe." I am told that He/She/It rested on the 7th day............the day he made doxies.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. I came in for my morning coffee and blueberry muffin. 
Hope everyone is fine and that Alberta gets a mild spell to get rid of that snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, "so let it be written........so let it be done."


----------



## Bolor

I see that the Shang is over 3900 posts now. That's some accomplishment


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, posts are but an illusion of reality. For, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "What does it profit a man to make a few postings if he should lose his yacht?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy St. Crispin's Day, to one and all.

"And say 'These wounds I had on Crispin's day.'
Old men forget: yet all shall be forgot,
But he'll remember with advantages
What feats he did that day: then shall our names.
Familiar in his mouth as household words...."
Macdoc the Wise, Chealion the Bold,
Peter the Brave and Macnutt the ????
"Be in their flowing cups freshly remember'd.
This story shall the good man teach his son;
And Crispin Crispian shall ne'er go by,
From this day to the ending of the world,
But we in it shall be remember'd;
We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,"


----------



## Dr.G.

It is almost midnight, and another St.Cripsin's Day has come and gone. The presents are all put away, and the last dishes from the gala St.Crispin's Day meal have been washed. The doxies are all asleep now, knowing that St.Crispin, the patron saint of dachshunds, has brought us another day of peace. In an all too dangerous world, a day of peace playing outside in the crispy fall leaves is a blessing.

Peace to one and all. Good night, my friends.


----------



## SINC

> In an all too dangerous world, a day of peace playing outside in the crispy fall leaves is a blessing.


If I could find a leaf under all this snow, I too would play with it!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, all that sun should melt away all your snow in time for Halloween.  

Minnes, yes, another St. Crispin's Day has come and gone. Try not to miss All Hallow's Day this year. Good luck with your date/encounter with your ex-teacher.









And EVERYONE remember that this Sat/Sun we turn our clocks back 1 hour, except in SK, which does not change to Daylight Savings Time, or in NL, which does so 1/2 hour before everyone else in Canada.


----------



## minnes

Aw, nuts! A St. Cripson's day has come and gone and I never even knew about it......., but wait it is 1155pm Eastern, is there still time to partake in any festivities?

In other news, This Tuesday I have a date with my grade one teacher from 1973. We haven't seen each other in 31 years, so if she is should be fun. 

Darn , now it is past midnight and I missed the St. Cripson gala altogether.
Such is life.


----------



## Moscool

St Crispin: fine speech, shame about the target...  

Did you know that the Bard drew most of his literary references from Rabelais and Montaigne? Now that's interesting...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, what is interesting is that the name of Balzac was omitted from your shortlist.  We would we all be without La Comédie Humaine??? Mon Dieu!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SEND IN THE DOXIES!!!!!!!!    

http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow's headline -- "Dumb Doxies howl till Dawn at Lunar Eclipse". Or, maybe, "The Curse of the Bambino Ends at LAST!!!" We shall see.

Goodnight to one and all. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Let's hope it reads Cursed Curse Crunched!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Let us pray. Luckily, wrinkles don't crunch.


----------



## Moscool

> Moscool, what is interesting is that the name of Balzac was omitted from your shortlist.


Perhaps because Balzac was born in 1799 but Shakespeare died in 1616?  

Unless you propose a doxie powered time sleigh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I shall send you a copy of "Historical Facts According to Macnutt". In it he writes that "Never let the facts get in the way of your arguement. For example, it may be a fact that Balzac was born in 1799 but Shakespeare died in 1616, but this should not deter you from making your point. People will either ignore your non-factual historical citations, and merely trust your interpretation, or you should ignore their constant demands for a full accounting of history in an accurate manner."

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Moscool

Dr G. you and Macnutt may be the two ehMaclanders the furthest appart (distance, time zones, politics...), but you have deep understanding here    

I shall now go on the beach with a little mallet and find some fossils.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I am sure that you could find someone more "left wing" than yours truly, and more "right wing" than Macnutt. We are but the wings of the same eagle, meant to soar above the earth as a symbol for "truth, justice and the ehMacLandian way". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife wants to dress up our four doxies as "Halloweinies", but I am resisting. Here is a pic a student sent to me which makes me even more against this idea.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2840130.html


----------



## MaxPower

That is truly a sad sight Dr. G.

Why would your wife even want to dress up the Doxies any way? It appears to me that thy are frightening enough without costumes.

Heck, you probably could save money on candy if you let the fearsome foursome answer the door, scaring away all potential Trick or Treaters.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, the Halloweinies would be dressed up like hot dogs, complete with two long bun-pillows running lengthwise, with yellow and red mustard and ketchup down their backs.  

Daisy and Rootie go ballistic when the doorbell rings, but the other two (Abby and Jack) don't bark much. The children all want to see Abby and Jack, so we cage up the other two doxies in the downstairs dungeon (aka Dr.G's Den 'o Doom) and let Abby and Jack take a peek at the kids.


----------



## SINC

I have been having a rather frustrating few days trying to stabilize my eMac after erasing the HD and trying to start fresh.

If I spent as much time posting as I have downloading and installing the past three days, I would by now be tied with Dr. G.!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, as it is written in "The Way of Life According to Macnutt", "The race is not for the swift or the bold. Rather, the victor of the race goes for he or she who is best able to conflabulate. For, confusion will always enable you to keep your balance in a world full of non-equilibrium. There's nothing worth the wear of winning unless you maintain your integrity."


----------



## SINC

Woo Hoo!

I am back on the eMac and it is running like a new machine.

I knew I could do it if I just stayed with the program. (That was a pun!)

Now all I have to do is transfer a bunch of files from my back up disk.

About another hour and I am done. So far the time invested is 6 1/2 hours.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Sinc. 6 1/2 hours??? Remember, as it is written in "The Way of Life According to Macnutt", "Time is but a figment of our imaginations. Look at how I have not aged in all of these years. Know that I am the way to youth and the correct way of living your life. So, spend your time with your computer, or spend your time in a momentary enlightenment. The choice is yours to make."


----------



## SINC

Good morning all!

At one point in the past few days I was on the verge of simply trading in my eMac and starting fresh with a new computer.

I asked MacDoc what his thoughts were, and he talked me out of it. There are so many options left for a guy whose needs match mine, it isn't even funny.

What with super large external add on drives and DVD burners available, one can upgrade for half the price of a new machine.

At any rate, I am very pleased with my efforts and the results are startling. It just goes to show that perserverence pays off everytime.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to you, Sinc. Perserverence does pay off most times if not everytime.


----------



## SINC

Not to mention it is great to have a happy computer!










Cheers



[ October 29, 2004, 04:59 PM: Message edited by: SINC ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Dance, tiny dancer, dance.... For, as it is written in "The Unauthorized Autobiography of Macnutt", "I may know everything about everything, but I can't dance with myself. Still, you don't have to know what's what to be in Who's Who. Trust me on this."


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to one and all. See you in the morning. Paix.


----------



## SINC

As usual, the good Dr. signs off in the solitude of The Shang.

Good idea. Me too.

Nighters!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc and Dr.G. -- two solitudes with but a common bond. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

There is nothing quite like the tranquility of "The Shang"!










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Abby is spoofed by butterflies, so we shall have to have badgers sniffing the roses along the sides of The Shang. Just finished planting my fall bulbs, so in the springtime, The Shang shall again blossom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing away some of this morning's snow for tomorrow's trick or treaters. Hopefully, no one shall be dressed in a Michelin Man's white suit, or they shall not be found until spring.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2861771.html


----------



## SINC

In about 15 minutes my Saskatchewan Roughies play the B.C. Lions in Vancouver.

If they win, my Eskimos will have to travel to Regina to play them in the western semi final.

If they lose, they will have to come here to play Edmonton at home in the semi final.

I love both teams and am not sure who to cheer for.

At any rate, I am gone to watch the game. 

Later . . .

cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, root for the Saskminton Rough Eskimoriders. Then, you shall be sure of a happy ending.


----------



## SINC

OK, but only because my son got the game time wrong. It doesn't start for another hour!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, remember the old saying, "Spring ahead, fall back, and don't turn the clocks back until just before bedtime, and NOT before the football game."


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring ahead, fall back. When the doxies shall now get up an hour before dawn, it's time to hit the sack. Goodnight to one and all.


----------



## SINC

Just one more thing folks. Take a minute today and change the batteries in the smoke detectors in your house, as well as turning back the clocks.

The life you save may be your own.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a VERY good idea. I usually do this, but it never hurts to be reminded.


----------



## SINC

Gotcha Doc, won't turn 'em back until midnight or so!

Night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone tried to toilet paper the tree outside of our house...............set the doxies out with the command "Get him!"..............one less practical joker on this night. 







 I would hate to see what a doxie might do to a badger now that I know what they are capable of doing to a ninja.


----------



## SINC

Spoilin' the kids fun are we Dr. G.?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the destruction of private property is NOT fun. In Calgary, you are allowed to discharge weapons at such people on this night. Since I don't believe in having guns in the house, I use the next best thing. The boy was almost able to crawl away, until the next wave of trick or treaters stepped on what was left of his legs, and that was that. We have a whole different meaning to "neighborhood watch" on this cul-de-sac. The neighbors watch, and when the see the "Fearsome Foursome" coming, they run inside and lock their doors. Thus, no robberies on this street.


----------



## SINC

It is much too light here to have any goblins about, so I am enjoying a movie this afternoon, "Mary Shelley's Frankenstein".

Fitting for the day eh what?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, all the little ones have come and gone, and now it's only the older children who can go on their own without parents. It is a grand night here, about 7C with no wind and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a CSIS agent drop in last night on a tip that I had a WMD. I had a sign on the front lawn "Beware of the WMD". Someone called this in and thus the visit. I explained that "WMD" stood for "Wild and Murderous Doxies", thus the sign "Beware the WMD".


----------



## Dr.G.

"I gotta go, Rock. It's alright, I'm not afraid. Sometime, Rock, when the team's up against it, and things are wrong and the breaks are beating the boys, tell then to go in there with all they've got and win just one for the Gipper. I don't know where I'll be then, Rock, but I'll know about it, and I'll be happy."


----------



## Dr.G.

The Shang, albeit a non-denominational and apolitical oasis from the wars that rage around the world, shall provide sancutary for any and all Americans should the need to relocate be necessitated as a result of tomorrow's election. Hopefully, we shall again be friendly neighbors. We shall see.

THIS LAND IS YOUR LAND 
words and music by Woody Guthrie

Chorus:
This land is your land, this land is my land
From California, to the New York Island
From the redwood forest, to the gulf stream waters
This land was made for you and me

As I was walking a ribbon of highway
I saw above me an endless skyway
I saw below me a golden valley
This land was made for you and me

Chorus

I've roamed and rambled and I've followed my footsteps
To the sparkling sands of her diamond deserts
And all around me a voice was sounding
This land was made for you and me

(CANADIAN CHORUS)
This land is your land,
This land is my land,
From Bonavista
To Vancouver Island,
From the Artic Circle, 
To the Great Lake waters,
This land was made for you and me.

I've roamed and I rambled
And I followed my footsteps
To the fir-clad forests
Of our mighty mountains
And all around me
A voice was calling,
This land was made for you and me.


----------



## SINC

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, "We shall overcome". As always, the icon maven brings forth an appropriate icon or two to keep us focued on "the prize" ("Keep your eyes of the prize" was a song the civil rights marchers would sing to keep them from lashing back at the discrimination forced upon them, oftentimes in a violent way.)


----------



## Moscool

Guys, 1a.m. and I'm punch drunk tired as i have been up since 5a.m., courtesy of my 7 year old daughter...

Just a kudos/general support to both of you. Can't wait until tomorrow night/Wednesday morning...

Signing off

M.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, and I thought that I would be up early tomorrow and Wed. waiting for the west coast results. Hopefully, it will all be over by midnight NST (Newfoundland Standard Time) with a solid victory of John Kerry. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

If Kerry wins Dr. G., I shall post icons like you have never seen to celebrate!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, even if Kerry does not win, you should post the icons. For, "Of all sad words of tongue or pen, the saddest are these -- it might have been."


----------



## Moscool

I enjoyed this week's Economist cover


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall sign off for tonight. I shall be up all night if need be, so drop by the Cafe Chez Marc for a free cup of coffee or tea. Good night to one and all and, as always, peace, my friends.


----------



## SINC

A very short night as I watched the election results until 11:30 and then got up again at 4:00 to continue watching.

I will be needing a nap this afternoon.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have yet to go to sleep. I shall have a nap sometime today.............I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my friend, I am really fading. I need some sleep. So, would you please turn out the lights, but make sure that a candle is burning in the window? It's the candle of peace and social justice, and I want her to know we still care about her well-being. Merci, mon ami. It's time for all good doxies to go to sleep as well.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538040.html


----------



## Moscool

That's pretty much how I feel now too. Not much sleep on this side of the pond although once I saw Florida go red I hit the sack.

Was grumpy all day today. I wonder why.

Do you think that Hillary is the happiest person in the US today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I shall toss a stone into the Atlantic tomorrow and see if the ripples reach your shoreline. If so, think kindly of me. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Sleep well mon ami, the candle burns.

Until tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Still tired from yesterday's "all nighter", but I shall survive. I did so in 1968, but I am a "bit" older since those days. The US needs another Bobby Kennedy (if that's possible) to come forth by the 2008 election. We shall see.


----------



## Pelao

Moscool
Yup - Hilary is happy.

She was smart enough to know that taking on a reasonably popular wartime president is a huge risk.

She also needed time to build her own image and create distane from her husband. She took a risk

Right now, she could step in and lead the dems.

To victory? Well that's another thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pelae, I wonder what Edwards will do re 2008? We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

My Brother-in-Law in Texas predicts a Clinton/Giuliani Presidential race in 2008.

As Dr. G would say "We shall see".

That would be interesting to say the least. Personally, I think Giuliani would make a stellar president.


----------



## SINC

That would be an interesting combination indeed, MaxPower.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, if a Clinton/Giuliani race emerged in 2008, watch for a third party candidate from the south or southwest, with a strong leaning towards the Christian fundamentalism of Bush. HC is a progressive Democrat, and RG is a moderate Republican. Thus, the far right would be excluded, necessitating their own candidate. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

> with a strong leaning towards the Christian fundamentalism of Bush.


This is true. Particularly amongst the "Bible Belt" of the U.S. People there vote not for the party, person or policies, but rather if they have Christian values. Hence the terms:

"In God We Trust"
"God Bless America"

The USA was founded on Christian values, and a lot of U.S. citizens still hold those Christian values when it comes to electing a President. All the candidate has to do is throw out some select phrases referring to God and the church, and they are sure to get their vote.

Why do you thing the news always shows the President going to Church? As well as the image of the "Apple Pie" wife, dog and family? That's America.

I don't believe that Kerry exhibited these images or values. His wife is a corporate mogul, not an Apple Pie baking wife. He didn't use the Christian catch phrases - at least not to the degree that Bush did or portray the God loving, Church going leader that the American people want to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, all valid points. The fact that a Republican like Bush is able to win without courting the moderates in the northeast or far west shows how they don't need these groups to get elected.


----------



## Pelao

Some of my US friends who vote for Bush are far from being fundamentalist Christians, but as MP points out, the Christian values thing has a broad base in US culture.

A lot the is happening in US society does not reflect a country with deep Christian values. I suspect that it is an uncertain world and society where morality is a little suspect that has broadened Bush's appeal beyond the fundamentalist to regular middle class church goers. There is a hankering for the certainty of more stable good óle days. In reality those days may not have existed.

It also seems clear that the shock of 911 remains deep, along with grief, anger and determination. There was a lot of "don't change leaders now" stuff going on.

For me the interesting thing is that the neo-Con agenda and the middle-class agenda don't actually fit together very well. Traditional middle class US values seem to be more generous than those exhibited by the neo-Con guys.

What is happening (IMO) is that socity is going through some rapid changes, there is fear about terrorism etc: and this coincides with the presence of the neo-Cons who can ride this wave.

The people who voted for Bush did just that - voted for Bush. I think it is wild to assume they voted for the neo-Con agenda.

I think it is clear that the neo-Cons only rose to serious prominence after 911. It is only in a crisis that radical change can be implemented. So you either create one or hijack one.

All hijackings come to an end. The problem is cleaning up the damage they leave behind.


----------



## MaxPower

By no means was Christian fundamentalist values the ONLY contributing factor in the election, but I think it was significant enough to point out the fact. But those values do go a long way in the minds of certain voters.

Bush is a wartime president. I think the American people didn't want a unproven president to finish what Bush had started. Therefore, they elected Bust to finish what he started.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that the Democrats overlooked the power of the Christian "moral majority" voting is such large numbers in states that are gaining in electoral college votes, due to their increasing populations. As well, they banked on the fact that increased voting by college-age students would help them, and this was not the case.


----------



## Moscool

Assuming that Giulani's remission is permanent, would he be younger or older in 2008 than Reagan was when elected?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, younger.


----------



## SINC

Today I took the plunge and ordered a new 1.25 Ghz eMac with Superdrive and 80 G HD.

I traded in my old 700 Mhz eMac with 40 G HD and Combo Drive. That machine had run 24/7 for the past three years and I thought it best to move on and take advantage of the DVD burner.

I had been transferring to my 12.1" 1 Ghz Powerbook to burn DVDs and this will end that little glitch that I have lived with for over a year now. The combo drive was OK at first, but no longer.

Now all I have to do is take everything off my old machine and transfer it to the new one when it arrives tomorrow by bus. I will do this using target mode via firewire.

Sad to see the old one go, but it served me well. Then all I will have left to do will be to put it back in its original box, after erasing the HD, and ship it back to Grande Prairie from whence it came.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sinc. What shall you name your new "arrival"?


----------



## SINC

Perhaps I should borrow a "bit of Brit" and call it MeMac?

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Perhaps I should borrow a "bit of Brit" and call it MeMac?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Mi mama me MeMac mucho. Sinc, your mother would be proud of the little boy she raised, and who grew up to a strong man. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Moscool

May I suggest Revolution 8?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time once again to bid one and all a peaceful good night. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

See you on the flip-side, Macnutt. You were still on this morning when I logged on at 630AM. A first for us in this transCanadian forum. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

I finally have a few moments without baby on my lap to post here in the Shang and have a rather large cup of coffee.

Today looks like it is going to be a nice day finally, so as soon as my wife gets back from groceries, I will be heading out to the yard to do some over due yard work. Putting up snow fences, cleaning out the garage, organizing it for our impending move and piling wood for the winter. I'll let you know how my back feels tomorrow


----------



## MaxPower

I just realized that I have 299 more posts before I reach the 1000 milestone.

Get the balloons ready. I should hit that by Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Five or six a day should do it MaxPower, but remember that quality rules over quantity in ehMacland.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

I couldn't agree more SINC.

I don't normally post unless I have something to add to the discussion or want my voice to be heard.

To post just for the sake of posting is, in my opinion a waste of time and everybody else's.

That being said, 298 to go


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, we shall have a party at the Cafe Chez Marc at The Shang in your honor when you hit 1000 posts.


----------



## SINC

My modem (or maybe computer) has been acting up for days now. Either that or something is not right with my DSL line. Safari keeps telling me it cannot find the server, so I do a modem reset and/or Safari reset and away it goes.

But only to find that the message I posted when I got the "cannot find the server" message, is now there twice. Most frustrating. The latest was when I posted my Remembrance day thread.

Hopefully my new eMac which arrives today will solve the problem? If not, I will continue to look like a bungling fool!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, how could anyone see you as a "bungling fool"??? You shall dance on all of our graves, so hang in there and await your new arrival. I am getting the itch once again, and contemplating a new iMac for next year. We shall see. It took me two years to finally get my iBook, so I am actually ahead of schedule.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, re your comment that "I do take everything you or Dr. G. say seriously. (Well maybe not Dr. G. at times. Some of his "Doxieisms" are suspect.)", what specific "Doxieisms" do you feel at suspect?????????????????


----------



## SINC

> I explained that "WMD" stood for "Wild and Murderous Doxies", thus the sign "Beware the WMD"


Well Dr. G., I suspect your Doxies are neither wild, nor murderous based on the pictures you have posted of them with your wife. It is hard for me to conjure up an image of fear when I see the smile on her face when they "attack" her on the couch.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I see NO smile on her face. And just imagine if Rootie had hold of your ankle with as much force as he puts into his toys??? The "Fearsome Foursome" is registered with the Royal Newfoundland Constabulary and the RCMP as potentially lethal weapons.


http://shw.fotopages.com/2538039.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2544768.html


----------



## Dr.G.

You can't tell me that this is not a vicious doxie..........

http://shw.fotopages.com/2536193.html


----------



## Dr.G.

.....or this a vicious doxie......

http://shw.fotopages.com/2536317.html


----------



## Dr.G.

.....or this one...........

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538034.html


----------



## Dr.G.

...or this one...........

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538191.html


----------



## Dr.G.

.......or this one.......

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538199.html


----------



## Dr.G.

.......sometimes they sleep............

http://shw.fotopages.com/2544771.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, Max is not a doxie.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2796046.html


----------



## SINC

> You can't tell me that this is not a vicious doxie..........












That certainly settles it. I rest my case (just like Little Daisy is doing - resting!)

I gotta admit she's a real cutie though!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night. Those Montreal-style bagels don't make themselves, you know.

Good night one and all. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I dare you to try and get close to "little Daisy" NOW. No way, my friend. She's the most vicious one of the group. Good night, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Um, yeah, right!

Sleep tight. Or loose. Or maybe just curled up in the fetal position. Whatever.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Well, it is time to call it a night. I sure do hope I am not bothered by nightmares of that vicious doxie.

Shudder.

Night


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, even in your dreams, they are watching.....

http://shw.fotopages.com/2536190.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2544683.html

Be afraid............be very afraid..........


----------



## SINC

Last night I had a dream that Daisy was my soft pillow.

Very comforting sleep, given she is a vicious doxie that is.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Daisy would rip out your throat if you tried using her as a pillow. Oh, she gives that cute appearance..............up until the moment you go to sleep. Then...................  

Alas, poor Sinc, I knew him well.


----------



## SINC

Actually Dr. G., when I awoke I found it to be reversed. Our son's Siamese/Tabby cross male cat Neo was using my chest for his pillow!










But he did keep me nice and warm!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, great eyes for a cat. Sadly, the doxies would use him as a toy before they ate him. Any intervention on your part to prevent this act of nature would be futile. Still, it does look like a fine cat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Everyone has a personality of a cartoon character. Have you ever asked yourself what cartoon character do you most resemble? A group of investigators got together and analyzed the personalities of well known and modern cartoon characters. The information that was gathered was made into this test: Answer all the questions with what describes you best, add up all your points (which are next to the answer that you choose) at the end and look for your results.


Do not cheat by looking at the end of the post before you are done.


1) Which one of the following describes the perfect date?


a) Candlelight dinner (4 pts.)


b) Fun/Theme Park (2 pts.)


c) Painting in the park (5 pts.)


d) Rock concert (1 pt.)


e) Going to the movies (3 pts.)


2) What is your favorite type of music?


a) Rock and Roll (2 pts.)


b) Alternative (1 pt.)


c) Soft Rock (4 pts.)


d) Country (5 pts.)


e) Pop (3 pts.)


3) What type of movies do you prefer?


a) Comedy (2 pts.)


b) Horror (1 pt.)


c) Musical (3 pts.)


d) Romance (4 pts.)


e) Documentary (5 pts.)


4) Which one of these occupations would you choose if you only could choose

one of these?


a) Waiter (4 pts.)


b) Professional Sports Player (5 pts.)


c) Teacher (3 pts.)


d) Police (2 pts.)


e) Cashier (1 pt.)


5) What do you do with your spare time?


a) exercise (5 pts.)


b) Read (4 pts.)


c) Watch television (2 pts.)


d) Listen to music (1 pt.)


e) Sleep (3 pts.)


6) Which one of the following colors do you like best?


a) Yellow (1 pt.)


b) White (5 pts.)


c) Sky Blue (3 pts.)


d) Dark Blue (2 pts.)


e) Red (4 pts.)


7) What do you prefer to eat right now?


a) Snow (3 pts.)


b) Pizza (2 pts.)


c) Sushi (1 pt.)


d) Pasta (4 pts.)


e) Salad (5 pts.)


8) What is your favorite Holiday ?


a) Halloween (1 pt.)


b) Christmas (3 pts.)


c) New Year (2 pts.)


d) Valentines Day (4 pts.)


e) Thanksgiving (5 pts.)


9) If you could go to one of these places which one would it be?


a) Paris (4 pts.)


b) Spain (5 pts.)


c) Las Vegas ( 1 pt.)


d) Hawaii (4 pts.)


e) Hollywood (3 pts.)


10) With which of the following would you prefer to spend time with?


a) Someone Smart (5 pts.)


b) Someone attractive (2 pts.)


c) Someone who likes to Party (1 pt.)


d) Someone who always has fun (3 pts.)


e) Someone very sentimental (4 pts.)


Now add up your points and find out the answer you have been waiting for!

Characters

(10-16 points) You are Garfield : You are very comfortable, easy going, and you definitely know how to have fun but sometimes you take it to an extreme. You always know what you are doing and you are always in control of your life. Others may not see things as you do, but that doesn't mean that you always have to do what is right. Try to remember your happy spirit may hurt you or others.

(18-26 points) You are Snoopy : You are fun, you are very cool and popular. You always know what's in and you never are out of style. You are good at knowing how to satisfy everyone else. You have probably disappeared for a few days more than once but you always come home with the family values that you learned. Being married and having children are important to you, but only after you have had your share of fun times.

(22-28 points) You are Arnold : You have lots of friends and you are also popular, always willing to give advice and help out a person in need. You are very optimistic and you always see the bright side of things. Some good advice: try not to be too much of a dreamer, if not you will have many conflicts with life.

(29-34 points) You are Sponge Bob Square Pants : You are the classic person that everyone loves. You are the best friend that anyone could ever have and never want to lose. You never cause harm to anyone and they would never not understand your feelings. Life is a journey, it's funny and calm for the most part. Stay away from traitors and jealous people, then you will be stress free.

(35-42 points) You are Charlie Brown: you are tender, you fall in love quickly but you are also very serious about all relationships. You are a family person. You call your mom every Sunday. You have many friends and may occasionally forget a few Birthdays. Don't let your passion confuse you with reality.

(43-50 points) You are Dexter : You are smart and definitely a thinker. Every situation is fronted with a plan. You have a brilliant mind. You demonstrate very strong family principles. Maintain a stable routine but never ignore a bad situation when it comes around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good Grief! First I find out that I am a rock-rib Liberal, and now I discover that I am exactly like Charlie Brown. Oy vey!!!


----------



## LGBaker

Good Grief ...


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, you as well??? At least I am not alone. Now, if I could only figure out how to get my kite out of the tree, I would be happy.


----------



## LGBaker

It could be worse Dr G. Had I chosen white over dark blue. I would be identified with cold, hard intellect. Don't worry about the kite - stop in at LGBrown's juice bar for a refresher.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, let me have one of you cranberry blasts, with an orange juice chaser. I feel deflated.


----------



## LGBaker

Here you go. Now, get out on the mound and toss a few strikes!


----------



## SINC

Uh, Oh!










Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Don't worry about any fly balls to right field - we have macnutt out there and he never misses.


----------



## LGBaker

Sinc - what big, blue eyes you have ... and what slender ankles!


----------



## SINC

LGB the eyes are hazel, but with a top end like this, do you really think my ankles are that slender?










That would be me in the middle, the daughter on the left and the wife on the right (shhh, don't tell anyone, but she's my sweetie!).

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, at least we know where your daughter gets her yellow midsection.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, I always wanted to play alongside of Willie Mays, but he played center field for the Giants. I could be the reincarnation of Christy Mathewson, the greatest Giant pitcher of all time.


----------



## LGBaker

In the mind of Charlie Brown, all things are possible.


----------



## Cameo

The reason a dog has so many friends is that he wags his tail 
instead of his tongue. - Anonymous 
If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go  where they went. - Will Rogers 
Don't accept your dog's admiration as conclusive evidence  that you are wonderful. - Ann  Landers 
There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking  your 
face. - Ben Williams 
A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than  they 
love themselves. - Josh Billings 
The average dog is a nicer person than the average person. -   Andy Rooney 
We give dogs time we can spare, space we can spare and love  we can spare.  And in return, dogs give us their all.  It's the best  deal man has ever made.  M. Acklam 
I wonder if other dogs think poodles are members of a weird 
religious cult. - Rita Rudner 
 Anybody who doesn't know what soap tastes like never bathed a  dog. 
- Franklin P.  Jones 
If your dog is fat, YOU aren't getting enough exercise. -  Unknown 
My dog is worried about the economy because Alpo is up to  $3.00 a can. That's almost $21.00 in dog  money. - Joe Weinstein 
Ever consider what our dogs must think of us?  We come back  from a grocery store with the most  amazing haul - chicken, pork, half  a cow. 
They must think we're the greatest hunters on earth! - Anne Tyler 
You can say any foolish thing to a dog, and the dog will give  you a look that says,  you're right! I never would've thought of that!' -   Dave Barry 
Dogs are not our whole life,  but they do make our lives  whole. - Roger Caras 
If you think dogs can't count, try putting three dog biscuits  in 
your pocket and then giving Fido only two of them. - Phil  Pastoret 
My goal in life is to be as good of a person as my dog already 
thinks I am. - Unknown


----------



## LGBaker

I've just returned from walking the dog to read your words, Cameo. It wasn't much of a chore at the time and it is less so now. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, when I come back in my second life, I want to return as a doxie..............in MY house. Talk about spoiled dogs!!!!!!!

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538040.html


----------



## SINC

This is the start of one of the busiest weeks of the year for me.

Today marks the start of the Canadian Finals Rodeo week in Edmonton. The CFR is a huge boost for local economy with nearly $60 million spent here this week. Dealerships sell more trucks in this week than any other of the year.

It is also "Be Seen In Jeans" week as everyone wears western gear for the entire week. Most businesses are decorated as well.

I will work only Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday this week.

Wednesday night, I am a guest in the luxury box of The Edmonton Journal for the opening night of the CFR. The box is directly over the chutes and affords an excellent view of the bronc and bull riding events, both my favourites.

Then it is up and at 'em at 5:00 a.m. on Thursday to head down to the Legion Hall. I am on the committee that prepares the "Hot Toddies" given to all those members returning from the cenotaph at approximately noon. It takes us hours to prepare giant pots of rum, mixed with our secret concoction and served with a cinnamon stick. We have to be done by 10:45, so we can get to the cenotaph ourselves on time. Then we slip away 10 minutes early while the wreaths are being laid to prepare to welcome the chilly attendees back to the warm hall and a stiff Toddy.

The remainder of the day is spent chatting with folks you only see on November 11th, while a full orchestra plays for a day long dance beginning at 2:00 p.m., following the annual precision marching demonstration by the Edmonton Pipe and Drum Corps.

Then Friday morning it is off to a day long rodeo event sponsored by CFCW radio. Pancake breakfast, burger fry and rodeo fun are the order of the day.

CFR week in the city, you gotta love it!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, do they have any Doxie Chuck Wagon races like at the Calgary Stampede? I have never been to the CS, but I saw the Doxie CW Races on TV, as well as the Doxie roping events. I have never seen doxies that big in my life.


----------



## SINC

Sadly Dr. G., they do not.

The Doxie Chucks are part of the "Klondike Days" celebrations in late July and early August in Edmonton, following the Calgary Stampede.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Nuts!!!  It would have been worth the trip out west to see this event. C'est la vie.


----------



## Pelao

SINC
Sounds like a fantastic week. Feel like getting on a 'plane. Have fun!


----------



## MannyP Design

_Dr. G:_
Re: Jack (from the School/Jail thread)

Little Jack will be turning 1 on the 28th (I guess that would make him 7 in dog years). He's been a very sweet puppy (loves to cuddle, and sleep on laps).

We enrolled him in obedience training last July -- he completed Basic 1 & 2, and we're starting his advanced training. So far he knows how to sit, laydown, wait, stay, take-it (he'll wait patiently for treats, if you put them in front of them, until given permission), okay (a release command for when he's sitting patiently and we want him to stay at a particular spot). He also loves to fetch!

http://mannypdesign.spymac.net/images/forums/jack1.jpg 
http://mannypdesign.spymac.net/images/forums/jack2.jpg 
http://mannypdesign.spymac.net/images/forums/jack3.jpg 
http://mannypdesign.spymac.net/images/forums/jack4.jpg 
http://mannypdesign.spymac.net/images/forums/jack5.jpg 
http://mannypdesign.spymac.net/images/forums/jack6.jpg 
http://mannypdesign.spymac.net/images/forums/jack7.jpg 
http://mannypdesign.spymac.net/images/forums/jack8.jpg 

Jack has become very social with other dogs -- although anything bigger than a bulldog makes him a little timid... but he made friends with a Jack Russell Terrier named Jersey. 

One characteristic of his we can't seem to figure out is, on occasion -- sometimes once a day, is he'll get sudden bursts of energy and run laps around the house... usually between the dining room and living room. It's both hilarious and amazing as he tends to run at break-neck speeds... I swear he broke the sound barrier at one point.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pelao, we should all go on the Doxie Express and go pick up Sinc. Then, we could head north and meet you know who. We would have to convince the Old Man that we were the Polar Express, however. Doxies as elves???


----------



## Dr.G.

Manny, I shall look at the pictures later when the server wants to move a bit faster. Still, Kudos to Jack on obedience school honors. Re the "bursts of speed", there is a point each day when our four doxies reenact the chariot race scene from Ben Hur. They dash around the house in big circles, and then up the stairs.....then back down the stairs........then.... You get the picture. Not sure why they do this other than it is usually raining outside and they don't like to run around Churchill Park in the rain.


----------



## Bolor

Dr G. Rather than the doxies as elves, perhaps they could pull the big man's sleigh?
Manny, I only got to see one picture, but will try later too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, here is Rootie posing for his elf interview photo, along with Abby playing with her toy. The last picture is of their interview for as prospective elves.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2536192.html

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538034.html

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538038.html


----------



## SINC

I just know all of you "Shangers" are wondering just what is so different about this post you are reading.

Well never fear, 'cause I am here to tell you why it looks different to you.

You see, I fired up my brand new eMac 1.25 GHz machine today and it posts much faster than before.

Aren't you glad I cleared up that mystery for you?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sinc. Actually, we knew something was different, in that "Shangers" comes from the New York term for "Should have been haning on", which refers to those who ride the subway and don't hold on to a pole or overhead hand hanger. I guess the new computer made you feel like a New Yorker. I am able to relate.

Are they as heavy as they look?


----------



## SINC

> Are they as heavy as they look?


I don't know Dr. G., but being a New Yorker you could step on your bathroom scale and find out, couldn't you? 

(Yep, shipping weight was 55 pounds. A small crane comes in handy when moving them about. But they are a great computer!)

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, was that a dig/crack/poke/jab against New Yorkers??? (i.e., "...but being a New Yorker you could step on your bathroom scale and find out, couldn't you?") Be careful, the doxies know where you live.................and you never know when one will creep up behind you... of spring out at you as you walk past.  

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538199.html


----------



## SINC

Aw shucks Dr. G., you know when someone leaves the gate wide open, it is just so tempting to walk right in!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that gate was opened to such a minute extent that a doxie on a diet could not have slipped through easily. 

I hope this finds you well this morning, my friend.


----------



## SINC

It does indeed Dr. G.

I was up at 5:00 a.m., 8:30 in NL and the first thing I did was wash last nights dishes. Number two son cooked last night, but since the dishwasher was full of clean dishes, one cannot ever empty and refill it. 

Therefore I washed them by hand and then emptied the washer and put away the clean dishes. It feels good to start the day off with everything in order.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I had a friend that would always drop in at supper time. When this became a hassle, we invited him for supper and then had the doxies lick off the plates, which we then put back in the cupboard. He never returned for supper after that. Of course, once he left, we took those doxie-licked plates and washed them off.


----------



## SINC

Tonight's the night!

Yahoo!


----------



## Dr.G.

What about the doxie chuck wagon races or the bucking doxie rides?????????


----------



## Bolor

Whoa ... This thread was near the bottom of page 2. Can't let that happen


----------



## Dr.G.

Good old Bolor. "Death by freezing before the dishonor of being lost in the shuffle." For this act of courage and forsight, I award you the Silver Doxie.

However, lest we forget those who earned real medals for true valor, we shall give you this award tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I have today off and I have no idea what I will do, but whatever it is, I shall enjoy it!

Film at eleven.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you can practice your speech for the Miss Universe competition, in that your "swim suit" will leave you somewhat behind in the vote.


----------



## SINC

I am glad to see so many ehMacers having fun with that picture I posted. That of course was my intent, and true to form, many of you rose to the bait!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, was that a costume??? Now I understand the humor of the situation. Silly me.


----------



## LGBaker

There may be a hidden motive that drives Sinc to publicly display a different persona. I'll do what I can to help. 

Sinc - you're a hottie, hottie, hottie ... even in natural form. Drop by the juice bar as soon as possible and I'll whip up a testosterone-building vegetable juice blend. It could be that there is too much cow in your diet, and not enough bull.


----------



## Dr.G.

I wonder if we should have a dress code at The Shang? I know we have had to redo our dress code sign at the Cafe Chez Marc. We used to have the sign say that shoes and shirts were mandatory, and people showed up with no pants.  We do have a policy that states "In God we trust...all others pay cash."


----------



## SINC

Heaven forbid, my new eMac failed. This morning the screen just went completely out of focus. Fuzzy to the point I can't use it!

So I am reduced to only my Powerbook for more than a few days I think.

Oh well, guess that is why I have Applecare. Applecare? It's only 5 days old. I asked for a replacement machine, so we will see what happens.

Cheers










[ November 13, 2004, 03:50 PM: Message edited by: SINC ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it's hard to believe that a five-day old eMac would go on you just like that, unless there was something wrong from the start. Still, a replacement would be in order. Free coffee and muffins at the Cafe Chez Marc until there is a resolution to this problem.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538198.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Jack won best of breed (Dachshund) and best of group (hound) at a dog shoe this afternoon. Sadly, he lost out to an Akita for Best of Show. Well done Jack!!!

http://shw.fotopages.com/2536317.html


----------



## SINC

> Jack won best of breed (Dachshund) and best of group (hound) at a dog shoe this afternoon.


Gee, Dr. G., I did not know that Ed Sullivan held a dog "shoe" on the east coast. I thought they ceased when he did!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Although this "really big shoe" does exist in Edmonton!










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

"Right here on our stage, Topo Gigo!" Yes, it shall be a really big "shew".  Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Before I make any more spelling miscues, I shall wish you all a pleasant goodnight. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Hehehe!

Couldn't resist.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, resist the temptation in the future, SVP. Merci. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Spelling I can resist today, Dr. G.

But alas I cannot resist the call of the TV and the western and eastern final of the CFL today.

The Saskatchewan/B.C. game goes at 2:00 p.m. MST (4:00 p.m. Eastern) and the Montreal/Toronto games starts at 5:00 MST (7:00 p.m. Eastern).

This is a complete reversal as traditionally, the east plays first, then the west. I am guessing it must be this way for the ratings the CBC hope to garner during prime time in eastern Canada.

It will make it a very late Sunday night for CFL fans in Atlantic Canada however.

GO RIDERS GO!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I shall resist the temptation to stay up late and watch the CFL game. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Well, I got half my wish.

I wanted to see a Saskatchewan/Toronto Grey Cup.

Sigh,


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, wait until next year. Sorry. All Saskatchewan needed was a field goal of their own.


----------



## SINC

One has to feel sorry for that poor kicker.

He must feel terrible.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

When Saskatchewan's Paul McCallum went wide on an 18-yard field goal attempt, you can just imagine what he shall be replaying in him mind for the forseeable future. Sadly, CBC SASKATCHEWAN reported that "Some unhappy football fans took their anger out on the home of Saskatchewan Roughrider Paul McCallum in Regina Sunday night."


----------



## Carex

And Mr. McCallum wasn't even home yet so his wife and kids had to bear the brunt of losers chucking eggs and pig manure at his house. I often wonder if Canadians would react this passionately to something that actually mattered like an invasion or would we all just gather at Tim Hortons and grumble about the new regime.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine point, Carex. A free cup of coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc located here at the Shang. As well, have a homemade muffin.......on the house. Just be careful not to step on a doxie on your way up to the cafe. 

http://shw.fotopages.com/2534873.html


----------



## Carex

You are a most gracious host. I just realized I had never been in the clubhouse and perhaps I overstepped my bounds by entering uninitiated. Here is my comeback to doxie-itis: Lips


----------



## Carex

http://homepage.mac.com/scott_joanne/PhotoAlbum29.html

Oh crap, just go to the first picture in teh above album for the correct photo response. I though there was a way to link photos from .Mac web pages but I am troubled as to the correct answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I assume that you read ALL 272 pages of the Shangri-la Clubhouse thread??????? Actually, Sinc is the only person who can make the claim for doing this over a period of a few days (I believe). Jason Jinglestars is the only person to do it in one sitting, but when he got to the end he went mad, and started reading everything backwards.


----------



## Carex

A number of months ago I did start to read the clubhouse. I got to about page 40 and had to quit when my eyes started to bleed. Since then, I have checked the last page (or at least back to the latest thread or train of thought) just for kicks. Is that part of some twisted hazing scheme?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the first 40 pages is like watching the first 15 minutes of a movie and then walking out. You need to read the WHOLE thread to get a sense of what we are discussing. You missed out on the great vaudeville acts of Peter and yours truly, or the infamous Doxie Express missions bringing medicine to one and all in the past year, or trying to provide Bolor with some warmth in the dead of a Timmins winter, or bring lotus a rose on her birthday, or Minnes an Oscar someday soon, or the Great Bagel Dance of 2003. You've missed them ALL.

Here is the Great Bagel Dance -- sing and dance along if you wish. Paix, mon ami.
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/bageldance/index.html


----------



## Carex

A friendly challenge has been issued and I accept. I shall post no more herein until reading from stem to stern. I just hope my wife doesn't need the computer tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, "tonight!" You jest, of course. Start reading tonight you may catch up to the last posting by Thursday. Remember, we keep posting as you try to get to the final page, as we keep posting as you try to get to the final page, as we keep posting as you try to get to the final page, as..........................


----------



## Dr.G.

Camas is a fine looking dog. Imagine a mating between one of the Fearsome Foursome (not knowing the gender of your Boxer).


----------



## Carex

Female, spayed. Still readin'.


----------



## Moscool

Didn't Cameo go through all the pages in a few days recently? I also seem to remember PaxPower doing the same a while ago, but then, he had all these sleepless nights with his newborn


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G stated:



> Sinc is the only person who can make the claim for doing this over a period of a few days (I believe).


Moscool made the observation 



> I also seem to remember PaxPower doing the same a while ago, but then, he had all these sleepless nights with his newborn


Alas Moscool is correct. All except for the name. PaxPower is my evil twin.


----------



## SINC

I have but one thing to say; "read, baby, read!"

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, yes, Cameo did it in a FEW days. Jason Jinglestars still has the record for for a 24 hour period, standing at 2 hours and 9 minutes. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now I am confused. There is Max Power, Pax Mower, Pax Power and Harvey Cruchmeyer. Are they ALL the same person????????????


----------



## The Doug

What, no Max Pax?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, back in the late 60's, "Burn, baby, burn!" was the battlecry of the Black Panthers. Now, in the oasis of the Shang it's "read, baby, read!" This is much more civilized.


----------



## MaxPower

I don't even know who I am any more. Pax Mower, Pax Power or Harvey Cruchmeyer.

My name is Elmer J. Fudd. Millionaire. I own a mansion and a yacht.


----------



## Dr.G.

Max Power, stick with Harvey Cruchmeyer. He and his brother, Leonard, would have been the greatest synchronized swim team in the history of the sport were it not for one minor problem -- Leonard could not swim.


----------



## MaxPower

DR G,

Is this a Saturday Night Live Reference to the Male Synchronized Swimmers? Martin Short played the brother who couldn't swim.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., did I ever ask you why the Siamese twins moved from Canada to England?

Probably not, but it was because the other twin wanted to learn how to drive!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Synchronized Swimmers from SNL










Synchronized Swimmers 

Gerald.....Harry Shearer
Lawrence.....Martin Short
Director.....Christopher Guest 


[ open on an underwater camera angled upward to see Gerald & Lawrence on the surface above, as they jump into the pool below and begin their synchronized swimming routine. ]
Gerald: Oh, it's not going to be easy. My brother and I know. Men have never done synchronized swimming in a sanctioned competition in this country. Officially, it's got like a zero acceptance rate.

[ cut to Gerald & Lawrence sitting and chatting ]

Lawrence: I don't swim.

Gerald: Lawrence doesn't swim. So.. I mean, no, of course not.. no one's going to just walk up and hand us a gold medal. Men's syncro isn't even in the '88 Olympics yet.

Lawrence: That's okay, because we could use the time. 'Cause I'm not.. I'm not that strong a swimmer.

Gerald: But I mean, that just means, you know, for '92, we're a lock for the gold. 

[ cut to Gerald & Lawrence doing more of their routine in the pool ]

Gerald: I remember it was a Friday. I was coming home. My wife, Abby, asked me, "Honey, is there something wrong?" And I said, "No, there's nothing wrong. I've made a decision. I'm leaving the accounting firm, and Lawrence and I are gonig to pursue a dream that we have, and that basically synchronized swimming is going to be our lives for the rest of this century."

[ cut to Gerald's wife, Abby ]

Abby: At first, I was sullen, because it turned our lives upseide-down, you know? But then I realized that it wasmaking Gerald really happy.. after being down for so long. I just decided that.. this was going to be great. [ cut to visual of Abby walking up a suburban sidewalk with a suitcase of wares ] Going back to work was a challenge.. but I found a whole outlet of experience.. and, let me tell you, you meet so many new people in the course of one day.

[ Abby knocks on door, but is ignored after being noticed from the window ]

Gerald: She's been great. I'm really fond of the lady. 

[ cut to a Director helping Gerald & Lawrence with their routine ]

Director: 1, 2, 3, 4 - here it goes. This is like a mirror between you, and then he goes this way, and then let's say you were to point at each other. You're doing the same thing, aren't you? No, you're not angry at him..

Gerald: No, I'm not.

Director: No, you're just pointing at him. "Hey, you! I know you! I know you!" Let's hear the waggle. The waggle. Yes, just let me see this.. [ waggles ] Yeah, you remember that.. Maybe not.

[ cut to Director discussing his work withGerald & Lawrence ]

Director: Working with them has also given me a goose - if I may use that expression. I've been directing regional theater - "Shakespeare in the Park" - and if I ever do that again, I'm just going to, you know, kill myself with a Veg-o-Matic. 

[ cut to more directing ]

Director: We dig a hole, we dig a hole, we dig a hole..

Director Voice-Over: And the great thing about these boys is they are thinking gold. I mean, who would want to wear bronze, anyway?

[ the boys learn underwater breathing techniques ]

Director: Be aware of the waterlines. So start holding your noses now! And hold your breath! Count: 1, 2.. you're underwater - I am, too, but I'm talking, this is just pretend - 2, 3, 4.. look at the fish going by, you see people's feet? Can you hold it any longer? No. So, burst out of the water, and aren't you glad to be out of the water? Lawrence, aren't you glad?

Lawrence: Yes.

Director: Yes! 

[ cut to Gerald & Lawrence on the deck, Lawrence performing an on-deck dance routine ]

Director Voice-Over: Although the judges don't count it, deck work is a very important part of Lawrence's preparation for the gold, and that's allowed to come from within in. He can be surprisingly creative.

[ Gerald & Larence jump into the water ]

Lawrence: The underwater part is really challenging. In a way, it's what makes this sport a sport. The male rules are a lot tougher. We can only touch the bottom with the balls of our feet, or else it's five-eighths of a point off.

[ cut to behind-the-scenes grooming before the next bout of practice ]

[ cut to Gerald & Lawrence in the water showing off their best synchronized swimming skills ]

Lawrence Voice-Over: The music is chosen to express different moods: happy, underwater.. we'll argue sometimes about it, but I think Gerald trusts my tastes.

Gerald Voice-Over: There just comes a time in your life where you have to take yourself to the limit. We have the opportunity to do something that no one has ever done before. And we're going for it.

[ Gerald & Lawrence finish their synchronized swimming and wave to the empty crowd ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Max Power, or whomever you are calling yourself these days, yes, it was Martin Short as one of the pair, but the show was SCTV. Get with the program, man. Tune in, turn on, and transfix your world..........or some such thing. My apologies to Tim Leary.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxP, I could pull a Macnutt and deny saying they were on SCTV, or say that I meant they were on SCTV, but no, I shall take the heat. I was wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I shall go and live with Macnutt in his cave.................or on his yacht...................whichever is the greatest punishment. Woe is me.


----------



## MaxPower

I hate to correct you Dr. G - if in fact that is your real name.  

The Synchronized Swimmer sketch was a SNL sketch. However, The Lawrence character that Martin Short plays was a transitional character from SCTV - Lawrence Orbach. Lawrence made appearances on the game show "Half Wits". Much like Ed Grimley was a transitional character.


----------



## MaxPower

You are forgiven my friend.

Please have a coffee or juice on me at the Cafe Chez Marc.

That sketch is one of my all time favourites. Martin Short at his best.


----------



## SINC

Ya gotta love this thread, for it's polite "put downs" if nothing else.

Touche, Guys!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Max Power, you are a gentleman and a scholar. How kind of you to allow me to have a cup of coffee from the Cafe Chez Marc. I happen to know the owner...............and even know his doxies by name. Bet you can't name the "Fearsome Foursome".


----------



## MaxPower

It's sad really. I have an uncanny knowledge for useless TV Trivia.

I can remember TV Shows from two decades ago, yet I can't remember what my wife sad to me two minutes ago.









Just don't ask me to recite the Bill Murray Looper Philosophy from Caddy Shack........


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, if you can't recite the names of my four doxies, would you then recite the Bill Murray Looper Philosophy from Caddy Shack???


----------



## MaxPower

> Bet you can't name the "Fearsome Foursome".


Now that's a challenge. Jack, Abby, Huey, Dewey, Louie. Awww forget it.

See that's what I mean. Dr. G must mention the Fearsome Foursome's names at least 25 times a day and I can't even remember that. yet I can remember Lawrence Orbach. Sad.


----------



## SINC

"So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-galunga."

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Two down............two to go.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2536318.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2534734.html


----------



## Dr.G.

I must now go, with sackcloth and ash, to the Cave of Macnutt, and recite from "The Little Blue Book of Macnutt".  

Good night one and all. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Ok. Just remember you asked for it.









Looper Philosophy
By Carl Spakler (AKA Bill Murray)

So I jump ship in Hong Kong. And I make my way over to Tibet. And I get on in this course as a looper over in the Himalayas.

[said by young Caddy] Looper?

Looper. You know. Caddy. Jock. Looper.

So I tell them I was a Pro Jock. And Who do they give me but the Dali Lama himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald. Striking.

So we go to tee off. And I hand him his driver. And he hauls off and whacks one. Big hitter. The lama. Into a ten thousand foot crevice. Right at the base of this glacier. You know what the Lama says to me?

Gunga. La Gunga.
Gunga. Gunga La Gunga.

So we finish eighteen. And the Lama decides he's gonna stiff me. And I say "HEY LAMA. HEY!" How's a little something ya know for the effort? Ya know?

And the Lama says to me "Oh there won't be any money. But when you die. On your death bed. You will receive total consciousness."

So I got that goin' for me. Which is nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well said, MP, well said. Good night, my friend. Don't stay up too long trying to think of the names of the other two doxies.......not too late now........................sleep shall come eventually.........................once the sun comes up..............................


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

I honestly thought I was the only one who knew that. You must type faster than me.

I too must retire. My wife is coming down with the flu and I will be on call if Jr. so decides.

Good night all.


----------



## Cameo

An old man,  a boy,  and a donkey  were going to town.               
The boy rode on the donkey  and the old man walked.             
As they went along they passed some people who remarked  it 
was a shame the old man was walking and the boy was riding. 
The man and boy thought maybe the critics were right, 
so they changed positions. Later, they passed some people that 
remarked, "What a shame, he makes  that little boy walk." 

They then decided they both would walk !  Soon they passed  some 
more people  who thought  they were stupid to walk when they had a 
decent donkey to ride. 
So, they both rode the donkey.  Now they passed some people that shamed them by saying 
how awful to put such a load  on a poor donkey. 

The boy and man said they were probably right, so 
they decided to carry the donkey.  As they crossed the bridge,  they lost their grip on the animal and he fell  into the river   
and drowned. 
                The moral of the story ? If You try  to please  EveryONE, You  might as well...           
Kiss Your  ass good-bye.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, we have a prime time slot open this weekend at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club if you would like to do some solo stand up comedy. You could use your stage name, Anastasia Cruchmeyer, or.............wait for it.....you could do a "cameo" spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Last night I took time to watch one of my favourite shows, "It's A Living", with host Peter Jordan.

Much to my surprise and delight, he was visiting St. John's, the home of our own Dr. G.!

The segment involved a "Pub Crawl" along George Street where the program informed us some 35 bars are located along a two block stretch.

I even got to see the traditional "Screeching" ceremony, a rather amusing drinking session involving kissing a cod.

It would have been much more enjoyable had it been a real cod, rather than the stuffed version they used, but alas I hear the cod are few nowadays. The slime on the real thing would have made it a much more daunting task for the participants.

Dr. G., I assume this is NOT an area that you frequent, but begs the question, have ya ever kissed a cod?

Cheers


----------



## RyanB

> some 35 bars are located along a two block stretch.


Why do you think Newfoundlanders are so happy? it ain't the weather!

I am proud to say I have kissed a Cod and been 'screeched in' (the screech is worse than the cod. but after a few, both seem much more attractive. )
-A stuffed cod seems pointless, they could substitute a herring or something (tourist wouldn't know the diff!)

Cheers- RyanB
(a Bluenoser)


----------



## Cameo

Sure thing Dr. G...I will see what kind of material I can dig up.
We'll keep it clean, without politics so as not to offend anyones sensibilities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes, I've been screeched in a few times, and with the full treatment -- a shot of screech, a table spoon of cod liver oil and then kiss a cod. I was made an honorary Newfoundlander and Labradorian when I did this twice in one day!!!!!!!!! I won't tell you how I felt that evening.

No, I do NOT frequent George Street. My pub crawl days are long over....loooonnnnggggggg over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, we shall book you for this Saturday night at 9PM. You go on right after Daisy, the Dancing Doxie, and Jason Jinglestars and his Juggling Jelly Jars. You'll be a smash hit, I am sure.


----------



## SINC

> No, I do NOT frequent George Street. My pub crawl days are long over....loooonnnnggggggg over.


And a shame it 'tis too!

I was going to take you to all 35 pubs on my next visit to "the Rock"!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we should start at the Rob Roy for one of their infamous "block and tackle" drinks. One of these...........and if you can still walk a block down Water Street, you can tackle anything NL has to throw at you.


----------



## Carex

Good day all. Yes, this reading through the Clubhouse postings is a long and enlightening affair. Is there a nice leather sofa I can curl up on next to the fire with a cup of hot cocoa? 

I have reached a minor milestone, Page 50. It is May 27, 2003 and I have experienced much:

The taming of MacNutt (he went from salmon cannon and heat seeking salmon heads to dropping by for the occasional civilized comment)
Peter's 1000th Post party
the infamous bagel dance
the additions to the clubhouse
the llamas and Icelandic horses
the surpassing of the Monster Thread post count and,
the formation of the clubhouse radio station.

Ahh, I see the cocoa has arrived complete with little floaty marshmallows. See you again at Post 100!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, I remember those events well, especially Peter's party and the surpassing of the Monster Thread re the number of postings. Yes, a great deal has taken place in the past year and a half.

A free cup of coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc, compliments of the Fearsome Foursome Security Squad.


----------



## SINC

Attaboy Carex. Keep reading and you too, will become a member of an exclusive club of those who have read the entire thread. I'm polishing your gold star in anticipation!

Incidentally, the 50 page mark reports are a great idea, keep them coming please.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this readathon could catch on. We could have a "Reading The Shang Thread is FUNdamental" campaigns all across ehMacLand.


----------



## SINC

FUNny you should mention that, Dr. G.!

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Pages 50-100 (May 28/03 - August 17/03). There is much less wandering around the clubhouse with most discussion focussed on the Cafe Chez Marc and the Comedy Club. Some key goings on:

- MacDoc's post #2000 brunch
- MacNutt returns and realizes that the post is still going, tries the cannon and then reverts to... telling jokes and participating?
- Minnes poast #1000
- Peter goes to NY and then disappears for awhile
- Dr G cheats a bit to get the thread to post 1000 (multiple posts on teh same topic), surpasses 4000 personal posts
- loss of Rags and the introduction of Jack and Abby
- Minnes has job woes, tries a crack at the comedy club (grape, elephant and dog jokes) and ends up working in the movies!
- heat wave in St. John's and blackout in Toronto
- the exposure and downfall of Automatic Dr. G

have a good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, you are a credit to The Shang. 

Here is a pic of Rags (RIP)
http://shw.fotopages.com/2544766.html

and the famous doxie pups, Jack and Abby
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536318.html


----------



## Dr.G.

I had almost forgotten about "the exposure and downfall of Automatic Dr. G.".


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, one and all. 'Tis a foggy St.John's night, and Max and I have to go on Neighborhood Watch patrol. Paix.


----------



## SINC

This is riveting stuff Carex.

Great job!

I can hardly wait for pages 101 to 150.

Cheers


----------



## Carex

The highlights may be rivetting, but the overall experience can be somewhat mind numbing at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, "The highlights may be rivetting, but the overall experience can be somewhat mind numbing at times." -- ???? I would have thought that the words "enlightening", "enthralling" and "epiphany" would come to mind rather than "mind numbing". Still, I only posted a few of the many posts in The Shang, so I cannot be held responsible for what others might say.


----------



## Carex

Yes those thoughts and feelings do occur during the highlights. It is kind of like watching a basketball game. You know, when you see the 10 dunks, blocks and alley oops in about 30 seconds it sums up the excitement that was present throughout the game. It doesn't reveal the subtle give and take and underlying strategy of the individual players. Consider my synopsis the slam dunks.


----------



## Carex

One of the advantages of living on the west coast is that one can stay up later than the ROC. My pilgrimage continues with pages 100-150 of the Shangri-la thread. Many things transpired in the clubhouse between August 17/03 and December 21/03. 

- kidnapping of doxies by Dr. Evil
- jeac5 reports in from Virginia
- Dr. G receives some disconcerting emails to go along with his eye woes (the two are not related)
- Peter and Dr. G realize they are both 55
- minnes films Resident Evil 2
- PG coins the term "Shang"
- a special brunch is held in honor of jeac5
- Dr. G gets an ibook (and none too soon as the mob was gathering at the gate for his ouster)
- Dr. G publishes his Christmas gift list for ehMaclanders
- prompted by the potential gift Sinc makes his first appearance in the Clubhouse and quickly becomes a fixture
- God is a red haired woman that likes doxies
- there is no Tim Hortons in Moose Jaw
- Lotus receives Canadian citizenship and Dr. G's is called into question (something about mouthing the oath to the Queen)
- The clubhouses 2000th post and Dr. G's 5000th.
- Maxpower discusses his impending fatherhood and what to do about recording the event
- Sinc post #1000 is very thoughtful and memorable
- Dr. G nurses Sinc back to health with chicken soup and motzah balls. Sinc celebrates by going to the pub.
- jeac5 checks in to announce the end of her first term

I am off to bed. Save some coffee for me in the morning. Posts 150-200 await.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Carex, I remember these things quite well.

The kidnapping of doxies by Dr. Evil has never fully been described, but that is a tale for another day.

Yes,those "disconcerting emails" were not very pleasing, to say the least. And prior to my getting an ibook ("...and none too soon as the mob was gathering at the gate for his ouster"), I recall daring Macnutt to put it to a vote whether I be allowed to stay in ehMacLand or not. True to form, he backed down. 

I had forgotten that "God is a red haired woman that likes doxies".

I do recall when Lotus received her Canadian citizenship and "Dr. G's is called into question". However, I was never accused of "mouthing the oath to the Queen". I openly refused to say it and nothing came of it in the end, in that I just received my passport.

Memories are made of this, and there shall always be free coffee for you at the Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Memories is right Dr. G., I had forgotten all about post 1000 and had no idea what I had written that Carex referred to.

So, I went back to find it. Took me about 10 minutes but, there it was on page 144.

Quite a coincidence as I was born in '44.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you are a pre-Baby Boomer. Having been born in '48, I was on the post-war surge of babies being born in the US. My father got back from the Pacific late in 45, met my mom in 47, and I arrived in Oct. of 48.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., my parents married in September of '43, just before my father was shipped overseas. I came along in June of '44 and my dad never saw me until his return home in early '46.

I remember it well?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that must have been difficult for both of your parents, especially all that was taking place in 44 and 45 in Europe and the Pacific.


----------



## SINC

I'm sure it must have been tough, Dr. G.

Dad was posted overseas in October of '43, was wounded in the right leg in a skirmish along the French German border in '45, was sent to England and returned home in April of 46. I was nearly two when he first laid eyes on me.

My Mom always told me I never "made strange" when I first met him, like I did apparently with most men. I guess we both knew we were father/son.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

It's amazing how that bond is instantly there.

I remember when my son was born and he was first handed to me. It was like a switch was turned on and I knew exactly what to do to soothe him. I was the only one that could do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, I was the same way with my son. I used to march him around the house when he had cholic and it soothed him enough that he fell asleep in my arms. Now, he is 18 and taller than I am right now.


----------



## Carex

Ahh, fatherhood stories, they are great. And now for an update (or historic look back).

December 21/03 - March 02/04
Pages 150-200

- Sinc finds a mint condition 1980 Buick Riviera
- Xmas in the clubhouse
- A fine doxie/dog/cat other pet discussion
- New Years party at Peter’s mansion
- Shang is defined: a place of peace and comfort; an area for reflection and meditation; an oasis from the cares and concerns of the day
- Nouveau Poopee & Peepee Fragrance Company is formed based on the production of Eau de Darntootin’
- Revival of the Peter and Dr. G. show at the What’s Up Dachs? Comedy club.
- Passing of Doug “Big Red” Creighton
- A lot of jokes with doxie/dacshunds content
- Deep freeze across Canada
- Sinc’s Buick catches fire and dies (that was quick)
- Jeac5 enlightens all with tales of Virginia
- PG post #1000
- MaxPower announces the birth of Nicolas MaxPower Jr. on February 1, 2004
- Additions to the clubhouse: Oriental room with plush cushions, a conservatory with electric windows, proposed/rejected mini ice hotel, foosball table, fan in Cafe Chez Marc
- Dr. G. sends Sinc doxies for staying warm through the winter 
- Sinc turns into a weredoxie and may have been consumed by doxies, then rises like a phoenix from the ashes of his former self and claims he has beaten the curse 
- Lotus announces that she quit smoking Dec 1, 2003
- Sinc-gate as he flees the country till the heat dies down over letter penned by MP Williams 
- 3000 post countdown for the thread reaches #2….


The woods are lovely, dark, and deep, 
But I have promises to keep, 
And miles to go before I sleep, 
And miles to go before I sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, I remember it well............

I sent Sinc the doxies quartet for staying warm through that cold Alberta winter. Then, for some strange reason, Sinc turned into a weredoxie "...and may have been consumed by doxies, then rises like a phoenix from the ashes of his former self and claims he has beaten the curse". Sinc always did have a vivid imagination. 

Hopefully, Lotus is still smokefree. I would hate to have here go through doxie-aversion therapy, which has been known to make people quit any and all bad habits. I know that it worked for me when I found that I was posting about a dozen posts a day!!!  Luckily, those days are behind me now.  

And who could forget dear old Robert Frost -- 
"The woods are lovely, dark, and deep, 
But I have promises to keep, 
And miles to go before I sleep, 
And miles to go before I sleep."

Or, here is an oldie but a goodie from back on April 4th, 2003 -- from our FIRST posting in The Shang:

In the words of William Wordsworth

"What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;

We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be."

Peace to one and all who enter the warmth and serenity of The Shang.


----------



## Carex

And 8000 posts for you kind sir... 

The Frost passage was not lifted from the Clubhouse but used to describe my yet incomplete task. 200 down, 77 (78?) to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, as John Steinbeck is my favorite novelist, Frost is my favorite poet. Next, in a close second place, would be Walt Whitman.


----------



## Carex

Ah, then we share at least one thing in common as I enjoy Steinbeck myself, having just finished East of Eden a few short months ago. A close #2 would be WP Kinsella. 

I am shooting myself in the foot here by adding to the post and page count though aren't I.


----------



## SINC

> I am shooting myself in the foot here by adding to the post and page count though aren't I.


Yep, you are so Carex.

But you're doing a fine job of it!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, keep adding to the post/page count of The Shang and you shall never reach the end. "Sail on, oh ship of state,....."


----------



## SINC

Especially not if we keep posting while he keeps reading!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

...or if he keeps reading while we keep posting.


----------



## SINC

. . . if we keep posting while he 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

...or if...........................

I have to go on Neighborhood Watch patrol. I am the one with the most vicious dogs, so I get the 10-11PM shift. Guess I shall sign off for tonight. Peace all my friends........


----------



## SINC

And while we decide which it is we will do, we could listen to a little "Frank", albeit updated to suit the times? 

Cheers


----------



## enaj

I am breaking my "cherry" as this is my first post on this board,

Say... that was kind of fun. I'll have to remember this one.









ps - saw it slipping so wanted to get the SLC on top again.


----------



## SINC

Welcome enaj, anytime.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Just one more day until my new eMac shows up.

The dealer had sold me the last one in stock, so he is having the replacement computer sent from a supplier in Montreal direct to my home.

So tomorrow when it arrives, will be spent doing the data transfer dance one more time, then repackaging the bad computer and shipping it back to the dealer.

I sure hope this one lasts much longer!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Carex,

I am thoroughly enjoying the trip down memory lane.

Keep the updates coming. That is if your brain doesn't melt by then. I mean look at what happened to SINC and myself


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome, enaj. A complimentary cup of coffee or tea at the Cafe Chez Marc shall be waiting for you whenever you return.


----------



## MaxPower

Yes, Welcome enaj.

The people here in the Shang and in ehMac land are some of the finest I have ever had the privilege to meet.

Now as an initiation, as Carex is currently doing, you must read all 278 pages of The Shangri-la Clubhouse. But do so at your own risk. It could make you start dreaming of Doxies.....


----------



## Carex

MaxP, I'm in the home stretch. Was a little busy last night so the next update is delayed somewhat. 

I will leave you with this...

To-morrow, and to-morrow, and to-morrow, 
Creeps in this petty pace from day to day,
To the last syllable of recorded time;
And all our yesterdays have lighted fools
The way to dusty death. Out, out, brief candle!
Life's but a walking shadow; a poor player,
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage,
And then is heard no more: it is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing."


----------



## Dr.G.

"It could make you start dreaming of Doxies....."

http://shw.fotopages.com/2544690.html


----------



## Dr.G.

"...it is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing."

Ah, yes, but was a tale it is.............and it's not over yet. Paix.


----------



## SINC

As I write this I am still at work at 12:20 noon. I am supposed to be off by 11:00 a.m.

Damn it, I am retired. Why am I here? A favour to the boss, who wants to pick up his kid, a nine year old and have him come back and screw up the PC again while I am gone this afternoon. Grrrrrrrrrr!

I have an installer coming to put a new garage door opener in my heated shop and a new receiving unit in the opener in my double garage. I am supposed to meet him at 1:00 p.m., now impossible.

To top it all off, the wife just called to let me know that Purolater just dropped off my replacement eMac which will beg to be set up this afternoon while I have no time.

Ya might say it's just not my day!

Oh well, c'est la vie!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a decaf coffee and warm muffin is waiting for you at the Cafe Chez Marc. Now, take a deep breath and say "Calmness..........calmness......"


----------



## Carex

Interesting goings on in posts 200-250. There seemed to be a real revival of the clubhouse when it was joined by Cameo and LGBaker towards the end. The middle was very slot with few posts for days at a time until these 2 injected a boost of enthusiasm.

March 2/04 through October 2/04
201-250

- Post #3000 for the Shangri-La Clubhouse
- Sinc counts the number of contributors and offers a contest. Bolor and Maxpower guess 50 posters, the correct answer was 57 (including Automatic Dr. G), Maxpower concedes to Bolor who wins the coveted Golden Doxie.
- MaxPower admits to having read the Shang from Page 1 
- Moscool submits the Shang to the Guinness Book of World Records. The submission is later denied.
- Shamrock bagels and green tea on St. Paddy’s day
- Sink and Tub Emporium established (with cigar bunker)
- Jeac5 reports in from Virginia and plans a trip to NYC
- Sinc hits #2000
- Family tree/genealogy discussion
- Lotus goes to Salt Spring and almost meets MacNutt
- Bolor's Bed, Brew, Bath and Breakfast Emporium and Sinc's Snooze, Sip, Soak and Sup Solarium open in the Valley of the Blue Moon
- MacNutt is banned (and later returns) and the BB’s future is questioned
- Passing of Darrell Skidnuk
- Abby and Jack’s first birthday
- Peter’s Bumper sticker of the day
- As spring sets in talk turns to… barbecues and motorhomes?
- Moscool hits #1000
- MaxPower hits #500 then experiences a fire at his business
- Talk turns to coffee and beer. Summer weather is a ‘hot’ topic
- Moscool visits Nova Scotia
- The farmer and the mule: a parable
- Fearsome Foursome revealed as Newfoundland’s last line of defense
- Jeac5 goes to Quebec to learn francais
- LGBaker and Cameo do some remodeling with the introduction of LGB's Beneficial Essences of the Earth Juice Bar and Cleansing Booth and a pastry shop

Gasp. Read on. 38 (39??) posts to go.


----------



## Carex

I find myself wanting to reply to many of the posts that I read on my journey. Too bad I was not there in the first place, it sounded like great fun. 

MaxPower, your description of your son getting sick hit very close to home. My daughter contracted the flu this summer and could not keep down fluids so we could not hydrate her. We had to go to the hospital and get IV'd. I'm holding her hand and she is looking at me saying "Daddy, it hurts". How to bring a grown man to his knees. Luckily that kid is tough as nails, unlike her father. 

I will issue a challenge to the long time posters once I have read through the rest


----------



## SINC

> I will issue a challenge to the long time posters once I have read through the rest


Ah, very interesting Carex. I look forward to any challenge!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, it all depends upon what the challenge entails..........such as "no America-bashing", on no citations from Macnutts various literary works, etc. However, something like "no more discussions about doxies.......", well, my response to that would be "Death before dishonor" and "Give me Liberty or give me death!"


----------



## Carex

I wouldn't want the challenge to take away from the flavour of the Clubhouse, so those that you mention would be too restrictive and would affect negatively the spirit of the Shang.


----------



## Carex

And now you may or may not be up to date...

251 – 278 and counting
October 2, 2004 to right now

- Nominations for the third annual EhMacLand Award for the Renaissance Person of the Year for Eclectic Thoughts and Deeds (EARPyYETaDs -- pronounced Ear/pie/yee/tads)
- Dr. G’s Birthday
- PosterBoy and Macaholic jointly received the EARPyYETaDs. The reception took place in Oslo, Norway.
- Sinc flies past #3000 without noticing
- WMD (Weapons of Mischievous Dachshunda) aka Doxie Mind Games
- Minnes becomes part of the Champs’ Posse!
- plans to crossbreed doxies with horses have been abandoned under the WMD act.
- The Outhouse Ice Sculpture picture contest (I don’t believe an answer was ever given).
- MacDoc Mini Golf course and Peters Putt and Purr
- Cameo makes 100 and Maxpower goes past 666
- Sinc shows everyone his… desk.
- St. Crispin’s day
- “The Way of Life According to MacNutt” is quoted regularly 
- Some postings and photos of doxies (very surprising)
- The cartoon character test.
- CFR week in Edmonchuk
- Sinc gets new eMac 1.25 Ghz which promptly dies on him
- Discussion of the fabulous result of the BC/Saskatchewan game and the boorish behaviour of the fans from Saskatchewan towards their field goal kicker
- Some sucker tries to read through all clubhouse posts.
- SNL Synchronized Swimmer sketch with Martin Short
- Looper Philosophy by Carl Spakler. So I got that goin’ for me, which is nice.
- Cameo stars at the What’s Up Dachs? Comedy Club
- Enaj becomes the most recent poster
- Sinc’s replacement eMac arrives 

And now back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Carex. You are a gentleman and a scholar. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

WMD (Weapons of Mischievous Dachshunds) aka Doxie Mind Games -- I am waiting for the infamous "knock on the door in the middle of the night" about this one.


----------



## Carex

I thought you had it posted on a sign on your front lawn? Maybe they will politely tap on your door in the middle of the afternoon with a box of fresh muffins, some fruit juice and tea?

And now for the challenge/request, whatever you may care to call it. It may be beyond our technical capabilities but there are bound to be creative types around that could help us. Some good OmniGraffle users or perhaps Pamela who I believe is an architect and likely has some whizbang software that would be useful.

Peppered throughout the thread are structures and rooms and places that have been added to the Shangri La Clubhouse over the last 279 posts. There are grounds and trails and cafe's and more. It would be wonderful to take these ideas and have someone make a map of the growing clubhouse and environs in the Valley of the Blue Moon!! Besides it's almost Christmas and it would be great to put under everyone's tree. 

I've got most of the clubhouse components recorded somewhere here for those that are willing and able.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, what a grand idea. I have only one picture of the Clubhouse, and one of the doxie dog house that was built by a grateful Albertan who was saved last winter during the flu season, and was saved by the Doxie Emergency Medical Express.

http://shw.fotopages.com/3079489.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3079519.html

Once again, this is a grand idea. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just received a notice from Macnutt. He has bought the Shangri-la Clubhouse!!!  

Look at what he turned it into!!!    
http://www.shangrila-plaza.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, talk about a lucky break. We have reclaimed The Shang from Macnutt. Sent him the reports re the water quality on Mount Macnutt.

http://www.saltspringisland.org/water/water_on_salt_spring_island.htm

"There are several "water systems" on Salt Spring Island, but many people obtain their drinking water from private wells. Some are subject to a low flow in summer. Others have some sulfur content. There is also one area where measurable amounts of arsenic have been found in the water. Please feel free to send any information you have about water from the following supplies, data for water quality analyses, government or private reports, your own comments about water quality, and so on."

Guess who has arsenic in his water???????

We have been saved!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carex

And I wonder who has the old lace?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Carex.  

At least we have The Shang back under our control. "...of the people, by the people, for the people...."


----------



## SINC

Cheers


----------



## Carex

It all comes together in the end. 

Alright, I'm shutting off the lights, anyone left here tonight? Didn't think so. 

Night all, hope the coffee is fresh in the morning when I check in.


----------



## MacNutt

Dr. G...et al,

Salt Spring Island has two very different and distinct geological components. Two thirds of the island (actually slightly more than half) is part of an ancient sedimentary seabed. This is the northern two-thirds.

The southern third...which is divided from the rest by the Fulford valley...is made up of extrusive igneous or plutonic rock that is volcanic in nature. It is actually a seperate land mass that has only been connected by dry land to the rest of Salt Spring since the end of the last ice age. It is VERY old.

The northern two thirds of the island has NO aquifer. Water is scarce...and what there is, is often brackish or laden with heavy metals. Which is where the name "Salt Spring" came from.

The southern third is connected by cracks to the glaciers on the mountains of the neighboring Olympic peninsula in Washington state. The mountains of the southern third of Salt Spring (the tallest mountains on all of Salt Spring) have some of the purest water known to man bubbling freely out of the living rock. Often these springs are located high on the sides of these southern mountains. The biggest and purest of these natural mountain springs is known as Carley Spring. It was first discovered and named in the early 1930's.

And guess what guys?

I own Carley Spring. Outright. And a huge tract of land around it. Which is, in turn, surrounded by almost a thousand acres of forested nature preserve that will never be built on.

My spring water has ZERO flouride. And ZERO arsenic.

In fact, its about the closest thing to naturally distilled water that is available in North America. Or anywhere else, as far as we can tell. It's more than one hundred times purer than Evian Water. 

It's liquid gold. And we get seven thousand gallons of it per day. Every single day of the year.  

You may eat your heart out now, if you'd like. Lineup starts just to the left of macdoc.  

Or you could stop ragging on me, and just deal with it. (after all...I started out with far less than most of you did)

Your choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh coffee has been made, the muffins are cooling, and the doxies are all asleep here at the Cafe Chez Marc. So, come in peace all who enter these cozy confines.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great picture, Sinc. I see Mt. Woz off in the distance, and who is that fine lad walking over Little Doxie Creek?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Like a Rolling Stone," from Bob Dylan's album "Highway 61 Revisited," was named the top rock song of all time by Rolling Stone.

THE TOP TEN 
1. "Like a Rolling Stone," Bob Dylan 
2. "(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction," Rolling Stones 
3. "Imagine," John Lennon 
4. "What's Going On," Marvin Gaye 
5. "Respect," Aretha Franklin 
6. "Good Vibrations," Beach Boys 
7. "Johnny B. Goode," Chuck Berry 
8. "Hey Jude," Beatles 
9. "Smells Like Teen Spirit," Nirvana 
10. "What'd I Say," Ray Charles


----------



## Dr.G.

The Valley of the Blue Moon
http://shw.fotopages.com/3086896.html


The waters of the Big Doxie River are a bit rough this morning.


----------



## MaxPower

> MaxPower, your description of your son getting sick hit very close to home. My daughter contracted the flu this summer and could not keep down fluids so we could not hydrate her. We had to go to the hospital and get IV'd. I'm holding her hand and she is looking at me saying "Daddy, it hurts". How to bring a grown man to his knees. Luckily that kid is tough as nails, unlike her father.


It isn't an easy thing to go through as a parent of a child at any age. I think it hurts us more than it hurts them.

But as my Dad said to me: Kids are pretty resilient.


----------



## MaxPower

BTW Carex, Congratulations of reading your way through all 280 pages of the Shang.

Quite the daunting, yet enjoyable task eh?

You have now joined the elite. I'll buy you a cup of coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc to celebrate. Or perhaps we can find that not too often talked about watering hole for a more potent elixir.

Edited: Spelling

[ November 19, 2004, 09:21 AM: Message edited by: MaxPower ]


----------



## Bolor

Good morning folks. I hope I'm not too late for the hot chocolate and muffins.
I too wish to add my congrats to Carex for wading through and highlighting the posts of the shang. Good job
MaxPower, if you look in the back of Chez Marc, you'll see LGB's juice bar. Apparently, One of Dr.G's doxies has trouble handling some of the freshly made juices. I think it was the one with ginger in it


----------



## MaxPower

Bolor,

Wile I frequent the Juice bar - it is a good source of a pick me up in the morning, I was referring to an establishment that serves more "Adult" beverages.

While I'm sure the ginger flavoured juice is potent for Doxies, Im not sure of the effect on humans.

Or perhaps this is why SINC turned into the Waredoxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"...perhaps this is why SINC turned into the Waredoxie". We shall know on Nov.26th, the next full moon.


----------



## SINC

The next full moon won't be an issue. I now have a secret formula to prevent any further transformations.

So rest easy folks. It's no longer an issue!

Cheers


----------



## rhino

MacNutt water floats pool fundraiser.

Just took a spin in the wayback machine a page or so back in the Shang thread where MacNutt professes ownership of the Carley Springs water source on Mount Bruce, SSI.

Near the top of my Carley Springs Google search (Canadian pages only) came this answer: http://www.ssplash.org/fundraising/water/h2o.html.

A Heart of Gold within a crusty exterior methinks, sir.
Kudos and congratulations! Well Done.


----------



## rhino

If you get a broken link, go to the ssplash home page and click on "water" in the left side menu.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rhino, I made a bit of fun re Macnutt's water business, but it was just a bit of fun. From what I hear, it's excellent water. The fact that he has a social conscience as well helps to take a bit of the luster off of his NeoCon armor and help to make him one of the people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, FYI, the "blood of the doxie" cure is only temporary, re your comment that "...I now have a secret formula to prevent any further transformations". We shall see...............


----------



## Carex

Ahh, another fine day in the Clubhouse. A bit early for 'adult' bevvies right now MaxP but thanks for the offer. 

For my next parlour trick I will list the actual components of the clubhouse and its environs. Those pictures of the valley and the clubhouse are great guys, keep 'em comin'. 

I don't think the muffins are steaming anymore, the sun rises late here on the coast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, we at the Cafe Chez Marc are aware of the many time zones here in ehMacLand. Thus, the muffins and coffee are fresh at every dawn, regardless of where you are in this fine land. And for those who cannot make it to the Cafe, the Doxie Express delivers.


----------



## SINC

All is well in The Shang!

My new garage door opener works well. The repair on the double garage door opener works like new. Price was $20 less than quoted.

And I got the new eMac all set up and running too!

What a day.

Went from a bleak start to pretty darn good, or maybe even better.

Cheers

:0


----------



## MaxPower

Carex,

As my Dad says re. Adult Beverages:

It's 12 in Newfoundland.


----------



## Carex

But will the express be able to make it across the Strait of Georgia in time? I'd best dispatch my faithful black lab Cyrano to meet them halfway across. That dog swims so well, he could likely fit a few doxies on his back and still be happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, actually that should be 12:30 in Newfoundland.  

Carex, the Doxie Express is sort of like the Polar Express. Gravity and the Laws of Nature somehow don't apply to their Missions of Mercy.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I don't ever recall showing The Shang members Sinc's Snooze, Sip, Soak and Sup Solarium.

For the record, it is the large hut in the centre of the photo:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Shanrgi-la-la-la. I am impressed.


----------



## Carex

My first exposure to the term 'Shangri-la' came from watching the Flintstones as a boy in the 70's. One episode had them going to a place called (this may not be 100% accurate) 'Shangri-La-De-Da'. It wasn't until years later (as with many an epiphanous light) that I figured out the origin of the place name.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, for a full appreciation of why I named the clubhouse after this fictional place, read "Lost Horizon" by Hilton.


----------



## Carex

It is on my reading list. It's not at the top but it will get read over the next 6 months or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought of making it required reading for any and all who came into the Clubhouse, but then I realized that The Shang should be a truly democratic sanctuary. Thus, no real rules or regulations.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *no real rules or regulations.
> *


Read this thread from the beginning and you'll see what Dr. G. means. Too bad the old Monster Thread wasn't around to be read...now THAT was open free-style thinking.


----------



## Carex

Peter, you're not suggesting that I read it from beginning to end... again?!

I'd like to be able to get out and enjoy my weekend. 

Crossing my fingers that the good Dr. will prepare brunch (I can do dishes as I will be last up) for the Grey Cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Too bad the old Monster Thread wasn't around to be read...now THAT was open free-style thinking." Amen, brother. That thread was like the original Woodstock..............truly one of a kind.

Carex, I have my standard Grey Cup brunch special, with Green Eggs and Ham for those Sask.Roughies and Hamilton Ticat fans. The eggs are EEzy over, with just a Stamp of low Cal salsa for the Edmonton and Calgary fans. We serve them from a bi-lingual menu for our fans from Montreal. The doxies wear blue bomber jackets as they pull the little serving trollies. Nothing for the Al's or Lions, since they are in the GC.


----------



## Carex

Well done sir, well done. 

Those green eggs aren't mouldy are they?


----------



## SINC

> Those green eggs aren't mouldy are they?


Not a chance Carex, the good Doc uses only Dr. Seuss type eggs!

Cheers



[ November 19, 2004, 09:46 PM: Message edited by: SINC ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, we use only fresh eggs.
"Fresh eggs?", said Sam I am.
"Yes", said I, "Fresh green eggs".
"Green eggs and ham", said Sam I am.
"Yes", said I, "green eggs and ham."

I won't go into what Sam said about the blue doxie uniforms.


----------



## Carex

What was the number of words that Dr. Suess used to write that book (on a bet or a dare)? No peaking.


----------



## SINC

A wild guess, Carex.

1,000?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

75 words


----------



## Carex

He made a bet with his editor (don't remember who dared whom) that he could write a book using fewer than 50 unique words. Thus was born Green Eggs and Ham.

Many of his other books, like the Cat in the Hat, were written using a first grade vocabulary. 

I realize that this is very unfair, I have a 5 year old in the house that loves books.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I was close..................but no cigar. I guess tomorrow's Grey Cup brunch for you is on the house.


----------



## SINC

Aw, that is too bad Dr. G.










Better now?

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Went into Costco in London last week...

Inquired about buying cigars....

Sorry Sir, we're an American company, we can't sell Cuban cigars


----------



## SINC

Just for you Moscool:










Cheers


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

Sinc, you are a man of good taste, if I may be allowed to say so.
Is that a Robusto? And can you get Cohibas where you live?


----------



## SINC

SQ, although I love a good cigar, my doc says they are a no-no after my heart attacks.

But if you or Moscool want to get you hands on some excellent Cuban smokes, Here is the place in Vancouver, B.C., Canada! 

They ship anywhere, including into the U.S., and "browsing" is free!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the cigar, Sinc. I am not a smoker, but I have been known to smoke a cigar or two in my day. I was given a Cuban cigar when I became a Canadian citizen back in 1997, and I have been saving it for the day that the Giants win the World Series, or Daisy has doxie pups. We shall see which comes first.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., if you wait on the Giants, the cigar will be dust by then.

I'm goin' with Daisy!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G., if you wait on the Giants, the cigar will be dust by then." Ye of little faith. As I said, we shall see. "Where there is life, there is hope."


----------



## Carex

Morning all, just checking in part way through the morning routine here on the wet coast. Breakie with the little one, enjoying the coffee etc. 

Warming up for dance lessons this am.


----------



## Chipper

1 ...2 ... cha cha cha

Hmm... is that coffee ready yet?


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

Sinc, I am sorry if I was a little indelicate concerning the Cohibas. I hope and trust you remain in good health.

And thank you for the link. However, where I live, in the East Neuk of Fife ( *the* Fife, by the way) I am able to pop in to at least two local shops to choose from a good display of cigars, including Cohibas.

Nex time I pop into the Café, I'll bring a fistful for any who might like one. I don't smoke, except (ah! …) maybe a good cigar once a year, maybe twice some years.

"A woman is just a woman, but a good cigar is a smoke." Rudyard Kipling said that, not me! I think he meant you can't smoke women. Very profound.


----------



## SINC

The sun is out and shining brightly against a full blue sky. Hardly a cloud around. This has promise to be another super day.

I say another, because yesterday, I dropped in to my neighbourhood local and to my surprise, the usual crowd was not in attendance. I have no idea where everyone was, but I found myself alone at the bar for nearly an hour.

It was then I decided to pass some time by playing a few games of KENO on the VLT machines. Normally I play 25 cent KENO a couple of times a week.

After spending $20, I was down to the last 10 credits in the machine, when I noticed the gang arrive. Rather than playing another 10 times at a quarter per time, I pushed max bet to get rid of it all at once.

Imagine my surprise when I hit all four numbers I had selected, including the final number as a powerball and won 2,800 quarters!

I of course, had to pay the tab for the boys. Then some fool bet me $5 I couldn't go back and win over $10 if I spent $20 more.

Well, I never could turn down an easy bet, so I went back, selected a new machine and popped in a twenty. This time instead of four numbers, I selected 6 numbers and bet the max.

Yep, I did it again, only this time I won 3,500 quarters.

The pub did not have enough cash on hand to pay out both tickets, so I have to return today with my winning ticket for $875 to add to the $700 I took home last night.

I'm gonna buy a Lotto 649 ticket with $10 of those winnings today!

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Well, not for me Chipper, for the little one. Having not grown up doing any sort of arts training, the whole dance this is a little bizarre to me but I am getting the hang of it. 

Now if she had chosen any one of about 15 sports I would be more familiar. At 5 she has many more years to try many more things.


----------



## Carex

Sinc, I fear you have wasted your luck credits on small sums and games. You only have so much, don't waste it!

Good luck winning the big one. Don't forget us when you do, we'll want to hear about your rich guy escapades and live vicariously through you.


----------



## Chipper

aahhh ... decided to turn that fresh coffee into a café mocha - not as good as Tim's, but passable this dull, dreary day - maybe I'll venture out to Tim's later for the real thing!









No dance or music training for me either, Carex. I almost got stuck learning the accordian when I was a kid, but somehow managed to wiggle out of it. We probably couldn't afford it anyway in those days.

I would have preferred figure skating lessons or even better something in the graphics line - drawing/painting, but that never happened either.

Provide your little one with lots of opportunities to explore his/her creative and physical talents.


----------



## Dr.G.

"... decided to turn that fresh coffee into a café mocha - not as good as Tim's, but passable this dull, dreary day - maybe I'll venture out to Tim's later for the real thing!"    

Of all the coffee houses in all the world, he decides to walk into mine!!!


----------



## Moscool

Ah Saturday night at the Shang...

I think I should report an even from earlier in the week & see I can recreate the feeling online...

See, I spent the whole week at Oxford University, tutoring on an executive programme on leadership. So far so good, but you would suspect boring. However, Oxford likes to do things differently, so one of the evening sessions took place in the Chapel at Pembroke College. 

So we spent 2 hours with a choir doing amateur conducting. The combination of gorgeous voices, eery location and 20 students each trying their hands at varying tempo, volume and emotional intensity was absolutely mesmerising...

'twas a Shang moment!


----------



## Dr.G.

"'twas a Shang moment!" Thank you for sharing this with us, Moscool. Paix.


----------



## SINC

How were the acoustics in a building that old, Moscool?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

"New York lawsuit kicks playground game into courtroom
Saturday, November 20, 2004 Posted: 1326 GMT"

"ALBANY, New York (AP) -- The high-energy school yard game of dodgeball is getting kicked around a New York courtroom, where questions are being raised about whether it's just too dangerous for young children to play."

This might mean that my record of being hit 13 times in a one-minute period, and 109 times in one 50-minute gym period, will remain forever and a day. I set it back on Dec.7th, 1960, and it has stood to this day in the annals of infamous public school gym-period records. At the end of that gym period I was bloodied, but unbowed. Even back then it was "Death before Dishonor!" It was brought on by my saying that I was glad that the NY Yankees had lost the World Series a couple of months earlier to the Pittsburgh Pirates.


----------



## Guinness

Carex, allow her to enjoy the dance. Having seen two daughters run the course from 5 year olds making their first appearance on stage to two glorious, confident and graceful young women I can attest to the benefits that dance can bring. One daughter now owns her own very successful dance studio and the youngest is the Captain of the University of Waterloo dance team. Their adventures along the way have been varied and the people they have met, the places they have been and the experience they have gained have been well worth the time and effort.

Daughters are, of course, a fathers greatest joy and his greatest heartache. Enjoy these years, for one day you will find her on your arm as you walk down the aisle with her ... 

Mike


----------



## Cameo

For my "solo performance" in the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club 

Son says "Daddy, how was I born?"
Dad says "Ah, well, my son, one day you will need to find out anyway. Mon and dad got together in a chat room on msn. Dad set up a date via email with your mom and we met at a cyber cafe. We sneaked into a secluded room, and then your mother downloaded from dad's memory stick. As soon as dad was ready for an upload, it was discovered that neither of them had used a firewall. 
Since it was too late to hit the delete button, nine months later the blessed little virus appeared.
And that's the story."


----------



## SINC

Today is football day in Canada. It has become known as "Canada's National Party".

I used to go to gatherings in friends basements, or to watering holes to cheer on the west, and eat and drink far too much.

Now I am quite content to sit in my living room with my wife and enjoy a couple of quality beers with the game.

This is one night the TV tables come out as we miss nothing during the game.

While I should be cheering for the west, I have never liked B.C. and am inclined to pull for Toronto today. We shall see.

Have a great Grey Cup everyone!

And may the best team win.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Bruch starts in 10 minutes. Today, we have a special headliner for our "brunch and comedy" Grey Cup special -- our very own Cameo.


----------



## Bolor

Since Mother nature has given me another reprieve, I will wrap the bushes this afternoon. She's not going to help out too much more, I'm afraid


----------



## Carex

Brunch is great, who went through the effort of hand squeezing the OJ, that was too much. I've brought along some of my wife's homemade banana bread, it is amazing.

Sinc, I am still in socializing Grey Cup mode I guess. We are heading over to a friends for the annual Grey Cup Party and Chili Cookoff Contest. You don't want to be around us at the end of the night. There are some good chili's to be had though, I'll bring some by later. My daughter won the end of game pool last year and it jump started her bank account to the tune of $100.


----------



## Carex

Guiness, very good advice. Don't worry, I do allow her to enjoy and persue the activities that she likes. She is only 5 and there are many more activities to enjoy I am sure. Since this is our first and our last, I am enjoying every minute of the ride.

We had her up on the ski hill when she was 4 and she couldn't get enough. She asks me almost every day whether or not Mt. Washington is open. She will be my future ticket to a yearly ski pass. First on her list for Santa this year, skis. 

Enjoying a herbal tea, dreaming of BC Lions stomping on Toronto Argonauts.


----------



## SINC

Carex, enjoy your get together. That is what friends are for!

Oh, an try and win that pool yourself this year willya?

Cheers


----------



## Carex

She was more interested in the toonies than the 20's. They were far prettier you know. I recall that last years game came down to the final play or there was some scoring very late and I was sitting on a couch jawing back and forth with someone about the outcome, blood pressure rising to the crescendo when I (ok she) won the big payout. 

Sometimes our kids probably think we are aliens. I can remember watching the Olympic hockey final in 2002 with a few families. The kids were doing their thing in the house and would check into the living room to ensure that the adults hadn't had heart attacks. Us, glued to the edge of our chairs, yelling at the TV and screaming at the refs etc. I'm sure the kids thought we were loony tunes!


----------



## Moscool

Sinc:

This is a classic English church with long wood pulpits and benches. This provides just the right degree of warmth. In addition it's a chapel as opposed to a full size church, so the echo is quite short. In other words: perfect for choral work!

(couldn't find pictures on the web, but this looks similar, although Pembroke is not as grand.)


----------



## SINC

Thanks Moscool. 

I suspected that would be the case, hence my question!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, would you care to be a headliner at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club? Peter S. and I would like a bit of a break. I have a ton of grading to do in the next four weeks, and he is going on a round-the-world cruise. What do you say?


----------



## Moscool

Cameo:

I like your new avatar. Can you make the pic a bit lighter so that we can see who appears behind this grey veil...









After all we need to have the posters printed for the stand-up launch


----------



## Dr.G.

The Grey Cup crowd is starting to filter out of the Cafe with the game just about over. Had to throw out a few fans, especially the one who got angry when Noel Prefontaine missed a field goal wide left from 42 yards out, and wanted to show the others how he should have kicked the ball by KICKING ONE OF THE DOXIES!!!!!!!!!!!   Luckily, the other three doxies came to her defense, and that fan shall not be using that foot for anything much any more.


----------



## SINC

Well Toronto won and I am so pleased for Damon Allen. He showed why a man of 41 years can still have a dream!

Cheers


----------



## Cameo

Okay, I lightened and brightened the avatar - least I hope I did.
I really don't think anyone wants a poster size though.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I really don't think anyone wants a poster size though." Uh, Cameo, if this is what you think, then I would not go into the Cafe Chez Marc for a few days. Are you really 7 feet tall like the cardboard stand-ups that we have all over the place?


----------



## Cameo

You need to take two feet off of that estimate!! 
Moscool had mentioned something about a poster size for the 
stand up launch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, it is not an estimate. I think that the printing firm hired to make up these life-size stand up posters went a bit overboard. Still, the doxies are guarding them intently. Maybe you are their new queen??? Just think of an actual picture of yourself blown up to be 7 feet.

Knock 'em dead this weekend.


----------



## SINC

A noticeable improvement on the clarity of the avatar Cameo. Nice.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Nearly 8:00 a.m. here, so I better get my butt off to work.

I have a training session for 2 hours this morning on some of the finer aspects of the Simply Accounting program.

Then at 1:00 p.m. it is off to the polls to cast our ballots in today's provincial election, followed by a 1:30 meeting with our investment bankers to review our new portfolio.

Have a good one, everyone!

I'm outta here.

Cheers


----------



## Cameo

Dr. G

We will do our best! I feel safer now that the doxies are on patrol.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, as the old saying goes in the Doxie Patrol group, "we stand on guard for thee". Paix.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2534873.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538194.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2544683.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2693869.html


----------



## Peter Scharman

More like " We lay on the stairs waiting for food" What a Motley Crew of "watch dogs"...or maybe they were just tired after a Doxie Express run of coffee and muffins to everyone who couldn't make it to Chez Marc that morning.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, these are the post-Doxie Express pictures, with the "Fearsome Foursome" resting after a cross-country run. Paix, mon ami.


http://shw.fotopages.com/2538036.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538037.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538194.html


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, be afraid, be . . .










. . . barely afraid?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I dare you to try and sit down on that couch if I am not in the room. The morning headlines shall read "Sinc is Sunk". Remember, these are highly trained attack dogs, who have been known to kill on command.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538039.html


----------



## Cameo

Isn't there a saying that goes on about..." I may be small but so is TNT?"


----------



## Cameo

Now, my one dog may _look_ dangerous....the danger of being harrassed to play! That is what she thinks life is all about.
The doxies are probably more protection.


----------



## Cameo

Now, my one dog may _look_ dangerous....the danger of being harrassed to play! That is what she thinks life is all about.
The doxies are probably more protection.


----------



## LGBaker

Casualties galore. This must be the result of Dr G's "Everybody Play Dead" command. Such cooperative beasts.


----------



## Moscool

Hey look at what they did to the Teddy bear! I would rest after that too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, stuffed dog toys last about an hour in our house. Then, they triumphantly parade around the house with just the outside of the bear, lion, horse, etc.

Cameo, doxies have been used to guard German Sheppards.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Such cooperative beasts." LGB, I only wish. Luckily, they are very food oriented, and "come a runnin'" to the sound of their food bowl being touched.


----------



## SINC

Doxie Dreams:










Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. Just dropped in for a hot chocolate and muffin.
Good signature, Sinc. And I am enjoying the good-natured ribbing Dr. G is getting over the ferociousness of his beloved doxies


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, Bolor.

Here are the Doxies in full attack mode:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, be grateful that it is not your ribs that the "Fearsome Foursome" are dreaming about. Notice the crazed look in the eyes of Daisy and Abby! That is true viciousness.

Here is what is left from a moose leg that Jack ripped off of a charging moose. In all seriousness, moose are straying into our neighborhood in search of cabbages and blueberries, since it has been a good season for both, and the temps are still reasonable (+10 tomorrow).

http://shw.fotopages.com/2544694.html


----------



## Peter Scharman

Looks like a war casualty zone!


----------



## Moscool

Hmmm...

Is cabbage moose baiting illegal? I wouldn't mind filling my freezer with a couple (remove antlers first)


----------



## SINC

Moscool it is best to stay back when you put out the cabbage bait. You could get run over!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, you have obviously never seen a full-grown moose. You, Sinc and I could ride atop one, with plenty of room for the doxies.


----------



## Carex

Oops sorry, thought I saw a turkey running through the hallway. If you see it give me a shout, it's dinner. 

Happy 'Merican Thanksgiving all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, ever after 28 Thanksgivings away from the US, I still go through turkey withdrawal every 4th Thursday in November.


----------



## Moscool

Where do you withdraw it from Dr G? And what do you do with it afterwards?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, did you mean to say "Where do you withdraw it from Dr G? And what do you do with it afterwards?", or "From where do you withdraw it from, Dr.G.?" Or, "Where, do you, Dr.G. withdraw to when you go through withdrawal?" Or, 
"With what do you withdraw from when you go through withdrawal?" Or, "From what do you withdraw, and where is this withdrawal most likely to occur?" Or, "What is a turkey?"


----------



## SINC

> I still go through turkey withdrawal every 4th Thursday in November.












The turkey goes through withdrawal too!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I dropped in for a donut and much to my surprise, I had to open up this morning.










Where is everyone?

Cheers


----------



## kermit

Top o' the morning to you, Sinc








love your new sig, but are you not a 'wee' bit worried about misinterpretation?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, why did you not read the sign. It clearly stated that the Cafe Chez Marc would be closed on Thursday and Friday so that we could do the cooking, serving and cleaning down at the local ehMacLand homeless shelter. It was a fine Thanksgiving Day meal and an important tradition to continue. 

For your inconvenience in having to serve yourself this morning, come back on Dec.8th at sunset for some of my wife's homemade Hanukkah latkes. They are to die for my friend. Paix.


----------



## SINC

> love your new sig, but are you not a 'wee' bit worried about misinterpretation?


Nope, I'm SINC, it's SINK!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I had this picture hung in my office for many of my working years, so I dug it out and thought I would hang it in The Shang for all to see.

It always was my favourite.










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what a majestic looking mountain lion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It has been a long day.

Peace to one and all.


----------



## SINC

Until tomorrow!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Well as it turns out it is a couple of tomorrows.

The board sure had its problems the last 24 hours or so.

Nice to see it back up and running.

Hmmmmm, I wonder what everyone did all day?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

"Tomorrow, and tomorrow and tomorrow...."

Took the doxies for a long walk on this sunny, mild day, and hung up some Christmas lights, that shall first be Hanukkah lights starting on the 8th of Dec.


----------



## SINC

Our youngest son, (we call him Mr. Christmas) was busy all day putting up yet more Christmas lighting. (He did this last Sunday too.)

The eaves on the house is lit, as are the ones on both garages, the double in front and the single in back. Two cherry trees and the lilac bush are now glowing brightly as well.

Coloured flood lights in the lawn on the side of the lot illuminate the brick patio walls in blue, red and green.

Man I got tired just watching it all today.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

And here is the resulting view from the front. Tada!










Cheers


----------



## Bolor

This is last year's picture, but it will be the same this year








This is the front of our house


----------



## Bolor

and this is the back


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, tastefully done, in my opinion. Here, Hanukkah Harry brings the Baby Jesus to the manger, where all the live doxies lay down by his side. Then, on Christmas morning, lasers burst forth and send light heavenward. Luckily, only Hanukkah Harry and the doxies are our. This scene is next door. Gratefully, the Santa sleigh blew away last year and has not been seen since.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.dachsong.com/playsong.htm 
This was voted as the #1 song re dachshunds for this year, out of a possible 13,962 songs. Not bad!!!

Pat Sparky
to hear the
Dachs Song

There's no other dog like a dachshund,
Walking so close to the ground,
They're stubborn and sly as a fox and
The happiest pet to be found. Most kinds of dogs seem to either
Have shapes or proportions all wrong;
They're only one way or the other,
But dachshunds are both short and long. 

Dachsie, meine dachsie,
The best canine under the sun,
Call you "wiener" or "sausage" or "hotdog",
We know that you're number one.


----------



## SINC

And it is sung to the tune of . . . ?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, go to the website, click on Sparky, and sing along.


----------



## Peter Scharman

I think the constant doxie references have finally gotten to me!







I was listening to Jimmy Hendrix tune and started singing "Doxie Lady"! H-E-E-E-L-L-L-P-P-P!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, Hendrix first had it as "doxie lady", but somehow the slang got turned around and it became "foxie lady". Foxes are sly, whereas doxies are cute and vicious.


----------



## Carex

"cute and vicious". Those are qualities of some ex-girlfriends of mine. Ah, the memories.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ah, but Carex, did these ex-girlfriends have sad eyes???
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538198.html


----------



## Carex

Yes, that was the cute part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Then there are those that run at the sight of you.................either towards or away from you. Notice the crazed look in her eyes...

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538199.html


----------



## SINC

Methinks you chaps have waaaay too much time on your hands this morning!

Bolor, your home is very much like ours right down to the colour of the brickwork. Take away my garage and the front is very similar. You have a much larger deck though. Are this year's lights up yet?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

All the lights are up except for those bordering the deck rail. I had to get a friend put up the roof-line lights this year and we got it done before the snow came. The deck had to be replaced, so I enlarged it to 12'x16' from 8x12. Makes quite a difference, especially after getting the new BBQ









Thanks for the kind words Dr.G. Some people go all out with the lights and exterior decorations. I like to keep it simple (mainly because of very little imagination







)


----------



## Moscool

Did I blink, did I go into hybernation, how old am I?


Only a couple of days ago I thought: hmm the Shang is edging towards 4 tons of posts; time to start planning a party at Chez Marc

Tonight I open my rig and what do I see > 4300 posts!

Somebody pinch me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, don't look back..........someone might be gaining on you!!! We had a grand old celebration for post #4000. Each of my four doxies went around The Shang wearing little jackets numbered 1000, 2000, 3000, and 4000. You had to select which millenial section you liked the most and vote by putting a penny in a jar labeled Rootie, Daisy, Jack and Abby. Sadly, no one but me can tell the doxies apart, and thus, no one knew what number Daisy was wearing, because her 1000 posts won. Such is Life.


----------



## Carex

All right, that is enough for tonight everyone, drink up and let's get out of here. You too Sinc, the lights are on and its time to stagger home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wake up, Carex. It's nearly 7AM!!!!!!!! Rise and shine.................it's a great day for the race......................what race, you ask? Why, the HUMAN RACE!!!


----------



## SINC

Speaking of racing, best I get it in gear and head for the office. The head honcho is in Toronto today and I have to open up and supervise the shop today.

That means working all day, something I have not done in years.

I will take my trusty Powerbook with me so I have iTunes and ehMac to help pass the time.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Sinc,

Don't forget the possible announcement of the iTunes Music Store for Canada today.


----------



## Dr.G.

I know that my son is anxiously awaiting this anouncement.


----------



## Carex

I was on the computer at 7!! Course it was 4.5 hours after you.


----------



## SINC

Well I arrived at work about 8:30 and when I went to put my key in the door, to my amazement, I could see the deadbolt staring me in the face. The doorframe had been bent back and then the bad guys simply opened the door and walked right in.

It was very dark in the shop and needless to say, I was a little concerned what or who I might find inside. I walked left, then right along the sidewalk in our complex but noticed nothing else amiss.

Then I saw the front door glass shattered in a used furniture business in the building across the parking lot. Our complex has two buildings facing each other with 10 bays per side and about 60 feet or so between our front doors.

I fanally mustered all my courage and stepped inside and got one bank of lights to work in the outer office. The desk at reception had every drawer hanging open and things that used to be in those drawers piled high on the desk.

The door to my office had been pried open and when I entered, I was greeted to file cabinets pried open, desk drawers pulled out, and all my files strewn everywhere on the floor.

What a friggin' mess. I could see that nothing else had been taken. The monitor, computer, printers, porta phones, digital camera new bookkeeping software still bundled. Everything appeared to be there.

Next I had to check the back shop, a job I really didn't want to do by myself, but it had to be done. After calling the police, I opened the door to the shop and began the long walk through the darkness to get to the light switches at the rear door. I only had the light of the bathroom to go by as I had turned it on and left the door open.

The lighting revealed that not a thing had been disturbed that I could see, so I waited for the hired help to come in and look as well. They confirmed all was well.

After nearly three hours of cleanup, I am taking a break here on ehMac. Cops have come and gone and the repair guy is here putting in a new door frame. 

And here I thought it would be a long, boring day!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what a day!! Luckily, no one was hurt. What exactly was taken??


----------



## SINC

That's the odd part, Dr. G., the only thing missing is three cancelled cheques from among the hundreds on file. All were near the same numbers too.

I have the bank getting copies of them, but for the life of me I cannot understand why they would take these.

A box full of brand new unwritten cheques was untouched.

A mystery to be sure.

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Sinc, nothing like a bunch of low lifes to really make your day. 

On the positive side, no one was hurt and I'll bet that the boss won't leave you in charge of the shop anytime soon; that last time was a disaster.


----------



## SINC

> On the positive side, no one was hurt and I'll bet that the boss won't leave you in charge of the shop anytime soon; that last time was a disaster.


You know Carex, you just made my day.

I never thought about it that way!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a mystery is a good description for this incident. 

Maybe it's time to bring in the MOD Squad (My Old Doxies). They will be able to track down a B&E person better than a bloodhound. They are at your disposal at a moment's notice.

Actually, I should not joke about this incident. Sorry.


----------



## SINC

> Actually, I should not joke about this incident. Sorry.


Dr. G., cosnidering the post I made directly above yours, I wouldn't worry about it.

One should take every opportunity to make light of life's misfortunes. They are more easily absorbed and forgotten that way!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is still a mystery re the things taken and those things left behind.


----------



## SINC

It is that, Dr. G., but I for one am glad to be finally home today to my slippers, a welcome home hug from the wife and a cold pint!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, re your comment that you are glad to be home, all that is missing is a little you know what...
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536191.html


----------



## Carex

I'd bet that they were just after money and may have been too dim to not notice that they were cancelled checks. The second option is that the checks were not stolen but were just never filed correctly. 

In my experience thieves of that type are brave and not very bright. They will back a truck up to a warehouse and load stuff because most people won't ask questions or wouldn't know the difference unless they were a part of the operation.


----------



## SINC

Gee, Dr. G., little Daisy is about the saddest Doxie I ever did see in that particular picture.

But what am I missing?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you are missing an even sadder picture of Daisy, who could sit on your lap and melt your cares away for you on a daily basis.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538198.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Without looking in a dictionary, see home many of these 10 words you can define. (FULL DISCLOSURE -- I had to look up #10).

TOP 10 WORDS OF 2004 
The top 10 words of the year based on searches of Merriam-Webster Web sites. 

1. blog
2. incumbent
3. electoral
4. insurgent
5. hurricane
6. cicada
7. peloton 
8. partisan
9. sovereignty
10. defenestration 

Source: Merriam-Webster

[ November 30, 2004, 07:54 PM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## SINC

I was able to define eight of ten.

Oddly enough, number 8 and 10 got me. (I had to look them up.)

Cheers


----------



## Pamela

I missed #6.

I guess architecture school *has* taught me something. I got #10 easily lol


----------



## Dr.G.

Pamela, we are counting upon you to design buildings where this could not happen. Good luck.


----------



## Pamela

as long as there are human and windows Dr.G, people will be thrown out of them. lol!

In architectural lingo "defenestration" is about the idea of taking away openings or glazing in a building. I remember the first time I looked it up and I got the "to throw someone out a window" defintion...I almost died...then I laughed. lol


----------



## Moscool

Which reminds me that the only Canadian of note who made his way into the honours of the Darwin award was a lawyer from Toronto. He wanted to demonstrate the solidity of the windows in his office block to a fresh intake of graduates, so he ran into one shoulder first. The rest (oh ****, splat) is defenestration history...

Note: couldn't confirm the year as the search engine on darwinawards.com is down. This site... hours of fun


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, but it was noted that this "Canadian of note", as he was falling the 27 floors to the street below, kept saying as he passed each floor (albeit downward), "So far, so good."


----------



## MaxPower

This is coming a little late, but in light of SINC's recent break in I want to share you a story of a break in I experienced.

Warning this will bring a tear to any red blooded Canadian - especially Albertans.

Our office was broken into in 1993. I was called in to assess the damage and to take an inventory of what was missing out of the office, mine included.

We had just moved our shop - one week to the day when the break in occurred. The usual stuff was taken My Powerbook duo 230, Dock, floppy drive etc. As well, my desk had been damaged from them prying open the drawers.

The police asked me if there was anything else missing that I may have over looked. I went back into my office and did a survey.

To my horror I realized that the most important item was missing.

Back in the 80's, my Uncle was the VP of Canada Dry in Edmonton. Canada Dry was also a MAJOR sponsor of the Edmonton Oilers. As well, my Uncle knew Peter Pocklington quite well.

Having this amount of clout, all my Uncle had to do was say the word and he had access to the Oilers dressing room.

One time during a visit he gave me a piece of paper with three autographs on it. This paper did not have "To anyone" written on it, just the autographs written on a piece of paper out of an 8.5 X 11 note pad.

The three autographs were:

Kevin Lowe
Mark Messier
Wayne Gretzky

I had framed and brought these autographs to my office to display them proudly and they didn't make it through the week before they were stolen in the break in.

To this day, if I ever find the person responsible for this, I'm afraid something bad might happen.

I'm very bitter about this.

Well. That's my story. I hope I didn't traumatize any one too bad.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, it sounds like it is a good thing that big gun of yours, displayed in the mug shots thread, resides in Texas!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

As contradicting as it sounds, I don't currently see the need of having a gun in my house. Children + Curiosity + Guns = DISASTER.

The only way I would have a gun in my house is if my family's safety were at risk. Currently I am in the country and there is a field behind my house, where (from what I'm told) Coyotes frequent. I've never heard them or seen them, but if they ever threatened my family's safety, I would consider it.

It's too bad though that there are so many restrictions with hand guns - for law abiding citizens. I rather enjoy shooting my gun at paper, but it is too much of a hassle to even transport it to the gun range.


----------



## Carex

Good story, bad result, great autographs. 

Great memories of the oilers in their heyday. I was in the building the night Gretzky potted 50 goals in 39 games. He only scored 5 that night; he must have had a cold or something.


----------



## SINC

Well Carex, we do share something in common. I too was in the building for that game, albeit in the Edmonton Sun's executive box enjoying a cold one!

Cheers


----------



## Carex

More than you know Sinc, more than you know.


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *He only scored 5 that night; he must have had a cold or something.*


Actually that night he had the flu and was suffering from a pulled groin muscle and bruised wrists. He was also feeling a bit dizzy. Otherwise he may have played a better game.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxP, guns and kids do NOT mix well. You are wise to think long and hard about this combination.


----------



## MaxPower

Like I said Dr. G, unless my family was in danger, would I consider having a gun in my home.

But keeping in mind where I am moving to, this will not even become a consideration.

My gun will stay in Texas. That way it gives me a good excuse to visit my brother-in-law. That and the fact he's family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, you won't need a special visa to enter Texas. If Canada turns down our support fot the Missle Defense Shield, as I hope we do, then the US/Texans shall not be too pleased with Canadians............in-laws or no in-laws.


----------



## MaxPower

I feel the U.S. are really starting to alienate themselves from the rest of the world.

I tried shipping my Brother-in-Law some Canadian Maple Syrup and some HP Sauce in August. Because of the new Bio-Terrorism act, I needed to get the shipment approved by the FDA because the products were for human consumption.

I later found out that I didn't need this because I was shipping individual to individual, so that was OK. It was only because I shipped from my business that the flag went up.

The U.S. is in a state of high panic.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I am amazed that my wife was able to bring in three of our four doxies from Chicago after 9/11. I think that if it was the other way around it would have been even more problematic.


----------



## enaj

I tried to ship my senior citizen snowbird parents a bottle of medicine and I pretty much had to write my life story, pledge allegiance to the flag, shave Dubya on my back, have my retinas scanned and have my left "nugget" put in escrow. 
Wasn't worth it...sent a placebo instead!


----------



## Bolor

G'day mates. Just dropped in to partake of some hot chocolate and Saskatoon berry muffins and say hi to you all.
dum, dum, de, de dum ... "I'm lovin it"


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, what do you think about the new policy of The Shang and the Cafe Chez Marc? I feel that our membership dues of petting the doxies each time you visit The Shang or the Cafe Chez Marc, which entitles you to a free iTunes upload of 3 songs, is fair. The doxies love it, and it saves me big time on Doxie Psychiatry bills. So far, I have had to shell out for 27 99-cent songs, and saved $239.73 in vet bills.


----------



## Bolor

I don't have a problem petting the doxies as long as they don't chew my hand off. You did say they can be vicious. Maybe a proper introduction?


----------



## Carex

I can't pet the doxies. They smell my lab/boxer/cat cologne from a mile away and treat me with suspicion. Alternately, when I return homoe I am shunned by my own pets. I may need some sort of alibi and a way to get past the doxie bouncers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, meet Rootie
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536192.html

and Daisy
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536191.html

and Daisy and Rootie together
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536190.html

Then there is Jack
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536317.html

and little Abby
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538034.html

and Jack and Abby
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536318.html


They are "The Fearsome Foursome"
http://shw.fotopages.com/2534734.html


----------



## SINC

Perhaps you chaps could just pet this guy before you visit? He seems friendly enough, even for Bolor!










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the doxies look mighty strange in your part of our fine country. Luckily, we are on an island here in Newfoundland, with only Labrador the part of our province that is linked to the mainland. Hopefully, we can keep the population of doxies pure and happy.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, that friendly fellow you show would fit right into my ragtag world. Send him on over with my thanks


----------



## MaxPower

I just came back from that "other" forum and it really reassured me why I don't visit there anymore.

What a bunch of immature whiners over there (present company excepted). I just shake my head at the discussions there. The grudges, the bashing, the language.  I mean really give it a rest. This stuff happened long ago. It's time to bury the hatchet and get on with it.

Sorry to bring this here. I just had to get it off my chest. I just find it sad that people behave in this manner. This is why I have stopped visiting there and consider ehMac my home.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, relax, and have some herbal tea and a sugar-free blueberry muffin at the Cafe Chez Marc......on the house. Stress gets you nowhere, and if you cannot find comfort in the Oasis Emporium "over there", then find it here in the Valley of the Blue Moon.


----------



## MaxPower

Once again Dr. G, you are words of reason.

Who knows maybe I should check my Blood Sugars, then relax in the Shang. At least I can find good conversation and friends here.

And to quote a friend: Paix.









[ December 03, 2004, 11:42 AM: Message edited by: MaxPower ]


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, yes, tranquility now, tranquility now, tranquility now....................relax.....and let your cares just drift away...................

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Serenity Now.

Serenity Now.

Serenity Now.......


----------



## SINC

For just a moment there MaxPower, I thought I read "Senility Now" and I was going to hold up my hand!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

See. This is what I mean.

Good, silly, lighthearted conversation, with good people.

It really doesn't get much better.


----------



## Dr.G.

The only thing that could make this better is a room full of sleeping doxies. Right now, I have a house full of hyper-doxies who want to go outside and play. Luckily, our backyard will serve this purpose just grand.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538040.html


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, you can be silly or lighthearted in any old forum. Sometimes one has to be a leader rather than follower in setting acceptable standards. (Dr. G. is a master of this technique!) There are good people in all forums, but sometimes we have to look harder for them.

And often we have to ignore language we disapprove of, to find those kind of people.

I'm not trying to convince you to partcipate in any forum, rather just trying to let you know how I see things.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc the Wise has spoken. Always friendly, always giving friendly and wise comments, always a friend.


----------



## Cameo

I am a very restless person and quite often find myself stressed out by the various struggles that life throws our way.
I find that a good book, or the times I have the chance to play on the computer and get the creative juices flowing are two of the ways I find to relax.
The third way is to surf Ehmac and engage in the lighthearted banter that is soo much fun here.


----------



## Bolor

There is so much serenity/senility around here that I may just fall zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MaxPower

What about Sanity?









Where does that fall into play?


----------



## SINC

Just after Saintly?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

As it is written in "The Way to Enlightenment by Macnutt", "Fortune may favor the bold, but serenity and tranquility favor those that possess patience. It is the way of the blue wind chime and the cloud. Neither moves until there is wind (i.e., stress). However, in the presence of this stress comes beautiful tones from the chimes and ever forming shapes from the clouds. Thus, the Path to Enlightenment is filled with such obstacles. It is for the wise person to accept these obstacles as a Part of the Whole, and to find ways around these obstructions to truth and understanding. Paix."


----------



## MaxPower

Funny. I now have this strange urge to drink some naturally filtered spring water from British Columbia.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Peter Scharman

I'd like to meet the vendor of that fine spring water. I suspect he might be even more invigorating than the water.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm with you there Peter.

If I ever venture out west, I will for sure look him up. I quite enjoy his insights here. I AM being serious.

Strange enough (I shouldn't admit this in public) I think we share many of the same beliefs.


----------



## SINC

Beneath the persona of the man of pure water you see here on the forum, beats the heart of a kind and generous man.

I too would like to meet him and shake his hand. And I have told him one day I will do just that.

(Now I have to get to islands on both sides of the country!)

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Perhaps we should temporarily refer to this thread as "This Thread is Where MacNutt Will Not Get Bashed."

Yes SINC. I believe that at the root of it all he is a good man. Misunderstood. But at the core a genuinely good person.


----------



## SINC

If you only knew MaxPower.

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Sinc, it's a heck of a lot cheaper to get to Saltspring or Vancouver Island than to Newfoundland. This is the unfortunate part about living in a country that is so huge, some parts are hard to get to. Newfoundland and PEI are my two last holdouts for province visits.


----------



## SINC

I hear you Carex, but think of the fun one can have on a motor home trip to both PEI and Newfoundland and Labrador.

I can hardly wait to do it!

(30 months and counting 'til the wife retires!)

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Oh ya, I had forgotten about the motorhome. That will be fun to be sure. 

I drive my motorhome everyday. Westfalia Synchro.


----------



## SINC

I wouldn't want to try that everyday thing with mine Carex.

27.5 foot Triple E, 460 Ford.

10 mpg on a day with no wind on the highway! I think it gets minus 2 mpg around town!

Cheers


----------



## pakmn

wow this thing is HUGE!!!!!!!

I've never seen anything like this before... I was astounded by the shear size of the macrumors itms thread when apple missed the nov deadline. But this thread blows it out of the water 10 times over. 

Well I'm glad that now im a part of history in this beast of a thread


----------



## Carex

G'night everyone, I'll turn out the lights and shush the doxies back into the bedroom.


----------



## MaxPower

> If you only knew MaxPower.


I do SINC.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, it is NOT easy to "shush the doxies back into the bedroom". Trust me on this.


----------



## SINC

Well, I am off to work this morning, unusual for a Saturday.

My partner and I are developing data for a business consultant to prepare a business plan for the bank for a new venture we want to get off the ground early in the new year.

If things work out the way we foresee, we can retire again in about five more years.

Later . . .

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, remember the old saying, "Work is the curse of the drinking class."


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of quotes, this just in:

"Burke tops poll of favorite quotes
Saturday, December 4, 2004 Posted: 1141 GMT (1941 HKT) 

LONDON, England (AP) -- We may treasure Oscar Wilde's witticisms and Martin Luther King's stirring sermons, but a warning by 18th-century political philosopher Edmund Burke is quotation-lovers' favorite phrase, a poll by Oxford University Press has found.

Words attributed to Burke -- "It is necessary only for the good man to do nothing for evil to triumph" -- topped the poll released Friday to coincide with a new edition of the "Oxford Dictionary of Quotations."

The phrase, which is not found in Burke's writings but is widely attributed to him, was chosen from a list of 100 quotations selected by the press. About 900 people responded to the online and postal poll.

The second most popular choice was "Tread softly because you tread on my dreams," from a verse by Irish poet William Butler Yeats.

Lines from John Donne -- "Any man's death diminishes me, because I am involved in Mankind; and therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls; it tolls for thee" -- came third.

The dictionary's editor, Elizabeth Knowles, said the choice of Burke's words reflected the troubled state of a conflict-ridden world.

"It is a climate in which words about an individual's moral and ethical responsibilities as a member of society speak very strongly," she was quoted as saying by The Independent newspaper.

The Top 10:

1. "It is necessary only for the good man to do nothing for evil to triumph," Edmund Burke (attributed)

2. "Tread softly because you tread on my dreams," William Butler Yeats, 1899

3. "Any man's death diminishes me, because I am involved in Mankind; And therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls; it tolls for thee," John Donne, 1624

4. "Two roads diverged in a wood, and I -- I took the one less traveled by," Robert Frost, 1916

5. "I have a dream," Martin Luther King, 1963

6. "Power tends to corrupt and absolute power corrupts absolutely," Lord Acton, 1887

7. "To lose one parent ... may be regarded as a misfortune; to lose both looks like carelessness," Oscar Wilde, 1895

8. "If you can keep your head when all about you are losing theirs and blaming it on you," Rudyard Kipling, 1910

9. "It is a truth universally acknowledged, that a single man in possession of a good fortune, must be in want of a wife," Jane Austen, 1813"

And, #10 --- "Trust me on this". G.X. Macnutt, date unknown.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, it is quicker to get to London, England than London, Ontario, from St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pakmn, I never envisioned back in April of 2003 when I started this thread off that it would take on a life of its own these past 19 months. Still, I have made some good friends here, as shall you if you come in to The Shang often enough. To start you off, have a free cup of coffee and blueberry muffin at the Cafe Chez Marc. Just be careful not to step on the doxies.


----------



## Carex

I'll bet that the list would have been different if they poll had been taken of those that were less well read. At the top of the average canadian poll may very well be "How's it goin' eh?" or a quote from some popular sporting magazine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, you have a point. Still, Macnutt making it to #10 with the likes of King, Donne and Yeats is quite significant.


----------



## Carex

Puts him in very select company indeed. He has something else in common with everyone on the list. He is no longer around. Hopefully he is just busy. Maybe his taps froze last night or he had trouble getting up Mt. Maxwell or he could be out skating on Saint Mary Lake.


----------



## pakmn

Dr. G

Thanks for the offer, I don't like coffee but I'll take the muffin









and what are doxies? I assume some part of an inside joke that developed in this thread


----------



## Carex

What are doxies? Restrain yourselve Dr. Also try to respond without pictures or biting sarcasm. 

That is like asking, what is air, or what is black or ....

What is a doxie anyway?


----------



## SINC

Hang on folks, I feel a *woof* of air coming from St. John's!

Cheers


----------



## pakmn

looks like i struck a nerve.....

I guess I don't know what I'm getting myself into here. Oh well, i'll be eagerly waiting a reply


----------



## kps

I couldn't resist posting this for our doxie owning duo...  










plus one more for fun...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this is for you.......................woof.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pakmn, your newness is showing with a question such as "and what are doxies? I assume some part of an inside joke that developed in this thread". No joke, just the cornerstones of the Shangri-la Clubhouse, the four key components of the Cafe Chez Marc, the group of dogs known as "The Fearsome Foursome". 
http://shw.fotopages.com/2534734.html
Doxies is a loving term for Dachshunds, which is German for "badger dog".

Carex, does this answer your question as well.

Anyway, since it's such a fine day here in St.John's, coffee, tea and/or fresh homemade muffins for one and all at the Cafe. On the house...................which is better than on a doxie, especially one dressed up like a hot dog (aka, a Halloweinie).

http://shw.fotopages.com/2771253.html


----------



## Carex

Dr. G, I had my tongue firmly planted in my cheek when I asked the question. I have removed it now.


----------



## pakmn

That dog is tiny (the one that fits on the hot dog bun) craziness

Well thanks over looking my newness and giving me the explanation. Now I know what the heck is going on when you guys talk about doxies. I had no clue before.

I'm more of a big dog guy, I really want a trio of labs, one black, one chocolate, and one blonde. Back home I've got a golden retriever and a Burmese mountain dog mixed with something else, we don't know what tho.

It's a long trip to the east coast but I may just have to take you up on that offer


----------



## Dr.G.

Pakmn, some people raise beef cattle, others lamb and sheep, but we use only the finest mini-doxie pups on our hot dogs. They are Canadian Grade C Dachshunds, free-range and not penned up like dogs. They are grain fed with only organic non-genetically altered Canadian grains. And tasty??????? You have never had a taste experience until you have tried one of Little Debbie's Den 'o Doxie hotdogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

The hour grows late and I have to go out on Neighborhood Watch patrol with Max, the wonder dog (I wonder how fast he would run away if someone attacked me?). 

So, good night one and all. See you in the Cafe bright and early. Don't forget about our Hanukkah celebration starting Wed.evening at sundown. Shalom.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I assume Harry himself will be with us in the Cafe at sundown on Wednesday to officially begin the Hanukkah celebrations?

I look forward to it!

Cheers


----------



## Cameo

The Doctor told me I should start an exercise program. 
Not wanting to harm this old body, I've devised the following: 
 
Beat around the bush 
Jump to conclusions 
Climb the walls 
Wade through the morning paper 

Drag my heels 
Push my luck 
Make Mountains out of mole hills 
Hit the nail on the head 

Bend over backwards 
Jump on the Band Wagon 
Run around in circles 
 
Advise the Prime Minister on how to run the country 
Toot my own horn 
Pull out all the stops 
Add fuel to the fire 

Open a can of worms 
Put my foot in my mouth 
Start the ball rolling 
Go over the edge 
Pick up the pieces. 

Kneel in prayer 
Bow my head in thanksgiving 
Uplift my hands in praise 
Hug someone and encourage them 

What a Workout!! 
 
Rest At Last!!


----------



## Bolor

Gee Cameo, that looks like my work-out regimen





















Good one
Dr.G. I look forward to observing the celebrations with you on Wednesday. 
Will someone please pass the 4B?


----------



## SINC

Morning Bolor, I expect that you, like us have winter in Timmins?

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Morning all. Haven't seen the good Dr. around yet this morning. Perhaps there was trouble on neighborhood watch and he has gone into the witness protection program.


----------



## Bolor

That's right Sinc. We got a bit of a reprieve yesterday with some rain, but back into the deep freeze today.(-29 with wind chill)  

And Carex is bitching about their weather


----------



## Carex

Bitching?! That's because we are suffering out here. There will be a run on long underwear at the department stores. People will start stocking food. Looting may commence. 

We are experiencing winter at it's worst right along with you guys. Hopefully we will survive until February when the cherry trees bloom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, all. My wife and I went outside with the doxies and Max this morning, for a long walk, and we just got back. I am glad to see that the self-serve honor system is working here at the Cafe Chez Marc. Maybe the sign "In God we trust, all others pay cash" is helpful. I see no one left me a blueberry muffin this morning. Whatever, I am starting to go into my pre-Hanukkah latkas semi-fasting mode. 

Sinc, Hanukkah Harry regrets that he shall not be at our gala event, since he has to travel around the world over 8 nights bringing small gifts to the boys and girls. He sends his regrets. I know that the doxies shall be disppointed, since his mules, Herschel, Schlomo and Moishe are much beloved by the Fearsome Foursome.


----------



## pakmn

Dr. G

Oh that is rich, and I bet so are those mini doxies. mmmmm tasty. Do you serve those in the cafe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Pakmn, the Fearsome Foursome are standard wirehaired dachshunds. The doxie on a bun is a mini smooth, and is only about a month old. They make the tastiest "dogs in a blanket" which is an exclusive here at the Cafe Chez Marc. We have had a few health inspectors show up with a citation, but the Fearsome Foursome took care of the citations.................and the inspectors. It is actually thought that Jimmy Hoffa was snatched from the diner and his disappearance was made possible by dachshunds.


----------



## SINC

I know it will be a while until we have to cut our lawns again, but I ran across this on the web and thought it was a great idea to replace my stationary exercise bike.

Hell, with a little paint, the thing would sell at Canadian Tire for cripes sake!










Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Good one, Sinc.  
I saw a kid ride by the other day with the front wheel replaced with a snow board. I had not seen that before.
The snow board glided ok, but his rear wheel traction wasn't all that great


----------



## Dr.G.

I saw something similar with a skateboard on the front. I am amazed at how anyone could steer something like that. Still, as Sinc said, we shall be seeing it at Can.Tire next spring and wondering "Why didn't I think of that???"


----------



## Moscool

Dr G., is Moishe the one with a red nose?

Somehow I don't think that latkes compare to muffins (or croissants for that matter) for dunking in the café au lait. Humentash or the other hand...

Also, I just received a very funny series of photographs of a botched waterfront car rescue supposedly from NF. Is this new? Has it made the news? Or is it a doctored Newfie joke?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, if you want to dunk a latke, be my guest, but don't expect to drink much coffee.

Latkes are potato pancakes fried in oil. The oil is a reminder of the miraculous oil that lasted for eight days when the Temple of Jerusalem was rededicated.

To make latkes you will need:
4 cups peeled, grated potatoes
1 large onion, chopped
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
2 tablespoons flour
2 eggs
pepper to taste
2 teaspoons chopped chives (optional) 
Wash, peel, and grate the potatoes. Squeeze out liquid. Combine with onion, salt, flour, and pepper (and chives). Lightly beat the egg, and stir into the mixture.

Heat the oil in a skillet, and spoon in tablespoons of the mixture to make medium sized patties. Brown on one side, turn and brown lightly on the other. Repeat with the rest of the mixture.

Serve with applesauce, cottage cheese, yogurt, or sour cream.


Not sure what about the car rescue?


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., your Latke recipe is almost identical to the one my mother used for "Potato Pancakes" here in the west.

I suspect one influenced the other. The question is, which one?

Cheers


----------



## Pelao

> Dr. G., your Latke recipe is almost identical to the one my mother used for "Potato Pancakes" here in the west.


To add to this, my wife produces the same treat from what is claimed to be a traditional Chilean recipe. I like to tease her about anything spud related: they are very proud of the vegetable's fame.


----------



## Pelao

I think that was my first Clubhouse post!

I visit often, but have been rather shy.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Pelao, in honor of your first posting here in The Shang, you are invited to sit at the head table on Tuesday evening's first Hannukah candle lighting........................followed by homemade LATKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I scream........you scream..........we all scream for LATKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[ December 06, 2004, 02:44 PM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## Pelao

Thank you for the warm welcome Dr G.

Speaking of foods from different cultures, one of the things I love about our current home is the wonderful cultures around us.

Next door is a Persian lady who produces the most astounding meals. I'll dig up some of the recipes - simple delicious food.

Across the street is a Jewish couple. He was born here, she is Hungarian. She will often bring me soups and stews that serve to remind me that small differences can have a huge impact. She will list the ingredients and they are all the same as my Mom's Irish strew - except for one or two seemingly insignificant items, or a small change in method.

The we have our Italians, and within that group a lot of Sicilians.

Now I am hungry.


----------



## SINC

Pelao, nice to see you have overcome your shy streak in this thread.

While we may not always be serious, and are perhaps even considered frivolous by some, there is a certain joy in the unencumbered atmosphere of The Shang.

Welcome!

Cheers


----------



## Pelao

Thanks SINC

Ah, frivolity, a much ridiculed characteristic. 

I've been reading my way through the thread. Have you guys ever taken the time to go back and read some of the stuff? A very pleasant read!


----------



## SINC

Paleo, if you do succeed in reading the entire thread, you will become a member of an elite club.

To date, and I know I stand to be corrected if I am wrong, but I think there are only four persons who ever accomplished the feat.

We do not have a name for the club, but suggestions are welcome.

Cheers


----------



## Pelao

You will probably laugh at this, but sometimes I just dive into the Clubhouse thread and end up in the middle of an obscure conversation. 

I follow along for a bit and find myself smiling, laughing or just forgetting some of the stresses that pile up.

The other night my wife was reading over my shoulder for a few minutes.

She is very worried about me.









Speaking of Liliana, I am off now to make her a nice herbal tea. She has had a terrible cold for several weeks, just can't shake it. I have her cuddled up in bed, so a hot tea will hopefully bring on some sleep. She's such a wonderful, delicious person. Seeing her ill is no fun.


----------



## SINC

> I follow along for a bit and find myself smiling, laughing or just forgetting some of the stresses that pile up.


Well, well, Dr. G., it would appear that at least in the case of Paleo, we have accomplished the intent of The Shang, have we not?

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

pakmn

The decompression chamber at the back of Chez Marc has been created expressly for exam revision.

You will find soft cushions, tiger balm for your temples and soothing music as well as Moroccan mint tea. When you are ready to face the books again, you will be invited to the re-compression chamber where you will be given a tonic massage to the sound of upbeat music to get you going again (currently playing: Tom Petty's Last Dance for Mary-Jane).

We'll be expecting you...


----------



## Dr.G.

"Well, well, Dr. G., it would appear that at least in the case of Paleo, we have accomplished the intent of The Shang, have we not?" How true, Sinc, how true.

Happy Hanukkah to you too, pakmn.

Moscool, you forgot the most important "ingredient" in our exam "decompression chamber" -- the doxies!!! Who could study without a doxie at his/her side?? They are the ones who also bring the heated slippers.


----------



## MaxPower

> f you do succeed in reading the entire thread, you will become a member of an elite club.
> 
> To date, and I know I stand to be corrected if I am wrong, but I think there are only four persons who ever accomplished the feat.


SINC,

I don't think we should be considered "elite", perhaps we should be called "people with way too much time on their hands to read the entire Shang thread."

And BTW, Welcome Pelao and pakmn.


----------



## SINC

> perhaps we should be called "people with way too much time on their hands to read the entire Shang thread."


Is there a word for that MaxPower?

Perhaps we should defer to the English skills of Dr. G., who could simply fill in the blank with the appropriate word:

_______________ Club.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

I had a two neighbors at my last house who were retired and every so often they would meet in front of my house and "shoot the bull".

I wound up referring to them as the Mayor's Club, having their town meeting.


----------



## Dr.G.

How about "The Virtual Friends Club". We could convert the den area of The Shang for our meetings, after we remove all of the doxie toys from the room. Since the den has the big fireplace, it is the first place the doxies gravitate to in the winter time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hanukkah greetings to one and all. Hanukkah officially starts in Canada at 4:10PM this evening, which is sunset in St.John's. 

Hanukkah calls people of all faiths to celebrate the significance and symbolism of the menorah, and to recall the story of the rekindling of the Eternal Light in the Temple of Jerusalem in the year 167 BCE (Before the Common Era).

According to legend and Jewish belief, the Syrian king who ruled over much of the Middle East decreed adoption of Greek culture by all persons in his empire. That decree extended to all activities in Jewish temples where Sabbath observances and Jewish ceremonies were to be replaced with worship of Greek and pagan gods. 

Two years later, led by Judah of Macabee, Jews rose up against the Syrians and liberated Jerusalem, taking back and resanctifying the Jewish temple in the city.

According to the story, when the temple's Eternal Light was re-lit, a small cruse of sacred oil — enough to last only a day — miraculously burned for eight days, until more oil could be brought to the temple. Thus, the tradition of lighting eight candles, one each day, on the menorah in celebration of freedom from oppression and renewal of faith. 

Latkes shall be shared with one and all at the Cafe Chez Marc after the lighting of the candles for each night, starting tonight, and lasting for eight nights.


----------



## pakmn

I too find myself chuckling quite often when reading The "elite group" postings. Its very refreshing, not having to deal with flaming and such.

As for me I'm going into hermit mode, exam time  
So this will be the last post from me for a while, at least until xmas and mostly likely beyond (damn internet at home is waaaay too slow). 
So.... Happy Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, New Years, and all that good stuff

chat ya in the new year


----------



## SINC

All the best to you pakmn.

And extra good luck with those exams.

And even better luck with that slow internet connection at home!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Happy Hanukkah to you and your family Dr. G.!

I hope Hanukkah Harry is good to all of you!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Happy Hanukkah Dr. G.

All the best to you and your family as you celebrate.

Shalom


----------



## Moscool

Ditto (it's dark out here...)


----------



## MaxPower

I just noticed that I posted post number 4444.

Is there some type of prize for that???? What could the significance of that number be?


----------



## SINC

> I just noticed that I posted post number 4444.
> Is there some type of prize for that???? What could the significance of that number be?


Well now, lemme see . . .

It could have something to do with the fearless foursome of Dr. G. fame? Nope.

It is my birth year in tandem 44 and 44? Nope.

4 times 4 is 16, the number of ounces in a pint of ale! Eureka, that's it! It means you have to have a pint of your favourite brew before supper this evening.

This is an omen that cannot be ignored.

Enjoy!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, for posting #4444, you get to read "Twas the Night Before Hanukkah" for the first four nights. Much of this is in Yiddish. Good luck with the pronunciations and accents. Enjoy one and all.


'Twas the night before Hanukkah
and all over the place
There was noise, there was kvetching
Soch ah disgrace!

The Kinderlach, sleeping, 
uneasily felt
The chocolate rush 
from the Hanukkah gelt

And me in the easyboy, 
so stuffed with latkes,
I stretched the elastic 
which held up my gatchkes.

When up on the roof 
(and it has a steep pitch)
A fat alte kakker 
was making a kvitsch.

I jumped up real quick 
and I ran to the door,
Was it a bandeet, 
or only a schnorrer?

He wasn't alone; 
he had eight ferdelach,
And called them by name 
as he gave a gebrach:

"On Moishe, on Yankel, on Itzik, on Sam,
On Mendel, on Shmendrik, on Feivush, on Ham;
My kidneys are kvelling; 
do you give a damn?"

He had a white beard 
and payyes to boot,
And to keep out the cold, 
he had such a nice suit!

A second suit from Moores, 
I could tell at a glance,
But the cut was okay, 
and so were the pants.

He was triple XL, 
a real groisser goof,
So I yelled out, 
"Meshuggener! Get off from Mein roof!"

He jumped down and said 
as he shook hands with me,
"Max Klaus is the name. 
You have maybe some tea?"

So I gave him a gleisel, 
while he shook his white mop,
Mutt'ring, "Always the same thing,
They're dreying my kopp!"

From Victoria to St.John's, 
Outremont to Reginek,
Every shmo in the world 
hakks meir a cheinik!

They're screaming for presents, 
and challah with schmaltz,
And from doxies alone, 
the back pain, gevaltz!"

So we sat and yentehed, 
and we spun the old dreydels,
(He took all of my money, 
and one of my kanidels)

He said, "Business is not bad, 
a living I make,
But I'm getting too old 
for this Hanukkah fake;

And the cell phones, you see 
how my pacemaker dings?
For two cents I'd quit, 
and move to Palm Springs?"

And he gave a geshrei 
as he fled mit a lacht,
"Gut Yontiff to All, 
Vey is Mir, Such a Nacht!"


----------



## MaxPower

I knew there was some significance to the number. And a pint does sound mighty fine.

However, I will have the pint when I am feeling better. Since Saturday, I could pass as Barry White's brother. My voice is that hoarse. Now the sore throat is coming on. Personally right now I would prefer a cup of hot tea with honey.

For the last two days I've put my phone on Do Not disturb so all of my calls go to voice mail. Just so I don't have to talk. hopefully it feels better soon.

if my throat gets any worse, I may have to put out the call to the Doxie Express to get some of Dr. G's famous Chicken Soup remedy. of course, this would be in the most dire of emergencies.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, for the next 8 days, you could request the Doxie Express to bring some of Dr. G's famous Chicken Soup remedy PLUS some homemade latkes and apple sauce.


----------



## MaxPower

> MaxPower, for posting #4444, you get to read "Twas the Night Before Hanukkah" for the first four nights. Much of this is in Yiddish. Good luck with the pronunciations and accents. Enjoy one and all.


Oi Vey!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, just think of the old joke about the man in NYC asking someone how he might get to Carnegie Hall. The fellow replies, "Practice, practice, practice." Yiddish sounds a bit like it looks, but the accent has to be just right.


----------



## MaxPower

I'll just read it with John Byner's voice playing the Aardvark in my head.


----------



## Dr.G.

You shall need to do it with an accent like Jackie Mason, who is the voice of Krusty the Clown's father, Rabbi Hyman Krustofsky.


----------



## Carex

Happy Hanukkah to one and all. And thanks for the historical perspective Dr. G. A good story. Seems not much has changed in Jerusalum over the past 2000 years. Still lots of turmoil and bad feelings. Let's hope those folks find a little peace over the holiday seasons that are upon us.


----------



## Moscool

Oy a'broch Dr G, you are a complete mishiginner (notice the French spelling  )

This is talent!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I agree, in that any sort of peace there would be a blessing.

Moscool, I did not know that there was a French spelling of "meshugga", although there are gender spellings for this term (i.e., A meshuggina is a woman who is meshugga, and who may drive her husband meshugga until he becomes a mehugginer.) You're a mensch and so full of menschlichkeit (i.e., true humanity and real human dignity). Shalom.


----------



## SINC

> A meshuggina is a woman who is meshugga, and who may drive her husband meshugga until he becomes a mehugginer.) You're a mensch and so full of menschlichkeit


Um, er, ah, yep, sure. I think.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Translation of " A meshuggina is a woman who is meshugga, and who may drive her husband meshugga until he becomes a mehugginer.) You're a mensch and so full of menschlichkeit." A crazy person is a woman who is crazy, and my drive her husband crazy until he becomes a crazy person. You're a "mensch" who is full of true humanity and human dignity.

A "mensch", which literally means "a person, or a human being" means far more than this simple term. The use of the word "mensch" for a friend means that this person is mature, decent, loving and compassionate.

For me, Sinc is a true mensch, which is an even higher status for the word mensch. Understand? Or are you still fertoutst (i.e., confused)?


----------



## SINC

Indubitably.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, don't be such a noudge.


----------



## SINC

noudge?

Oy vey vat's a "noudge"?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

A noudge is someone who pesters or presents little bothers to another person.


----------



## SINC

> A noudge is someone who pesters or presents little bothers to another person.


You mean like me asking you what a noudge is, right?

Cheers


----------



## Cameo

I think I will just pop in here and hide....Sheesh, just one little question was all I asked and zoueeeee!!!!


----------



## SINC

> just one little question was all I asked


Gee, Cameo, the question was so many pages ago, I can't even find it now. What was it anyway?

And speaking of pages folks, we are approaching the fabled 300!

A celebration may be in order, not to mention thanks to the Mayor for allowing our girth, for lack of a better term.

Cheers


----------



## Cameo

Another thread it was....it was awful! I don't want to talk about it.

300 huh? WOW! Let's plan a party! I will bring the strawberry zinfandel - I get drunk fast on the strong stuff - who's going to bring what?

Since it is so near to Christmas time I think everyone should dig out their christmas hats and touques too.


----------



## SINC

Good idea Cameo. I will hang a wreath on the door.










Cheers


----------



## SINC

And, we'll need a tree!










Cheers


----------



## Pelao

Speaking of trees, I took my daughters on their annual "choose a tree" quest. It's incredibly important to them, even the big one, who turns 17 soon.

Tomorrow night they decorate with Mom. I sit with a Scotch and watch, and follow whatever instructions are given.

Now, let me think what I can bring to this particular party...


----------



## Carex

Sinc, I think Cameo might need something stronger than whatever she said she was drinking ... and misteltoe!!


----------



## Cameo

So, we have strawberry zinfandel, a wreath, a christmas tree, something stronger and mistletoe.

That's a start!


----------



## SINC

OK then, a Reindeer!










Cheers


----------



## Cameo

OOOOOH! He's adorable!


----------



## Pelao

Hey SINC, now you've done it. My little one woke up to pee and came to see what I was doing. She wants a reindeer like that for Christmas. Apparently he is soooo cute.


----------



## Carex

I think you may be the only one drinking the strawberry zinfandel Cameo. Harkens me back to my teenage years with the Strawberry Angel and Lonesome Charlie. 

Weren't we talking about merlot or shiraz a little earlier. I will bring a couple of bottles of each.


----------



## Moscool

t'was the night before 300...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, not wanting to be a noudge, but what about the Hanukkah bush???????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, not wanting to be a noudge, but what about Hanukkah Harry's three donkies, Herschel, Schlomo and Moishe???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, not wanting to be a noudge, but what about the four doxies??????????? You can't forget about them!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I hate to be such a noudge, but you have not sent in your RSVP to the Gala 8th night of Hanukkah Sing Along. Are you going to come? I did ask you to be the lead tenor in the group.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I know that you think I am being a noudge, but did you forget to send out the Hanukkah icons as you agreed to do on Canada Day??????


----------



## MaxPower

So, Dr. G.

How was the first of your Eight Crazy Nights (to quote Adam Sandler)?

And BTW, I was thinking of Jackie Mason with reference to your Yiddish post.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it's me, the noudge, once again. Are you able to eat challah, which is a Jewish braided egg bread????


----------



## MaxPower

OK Stop with all this talk of food.

I'm getting hungry!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, all went well until we tried to dress up the doxies like Hanukkah latkes. It was a flop, to say the least. Still, all went well and we plan on lighting candle #2 tonight at sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, did you hear the joke about the pious man who always prayed to God. Then, he was hit by a subway on his way to work. The man said to God when he arrived in heaven, "Lord, why did you have me die so young and so quickly after I have been so pious over the years, and prayed to you three times a day."

And God spoke to this man, "Because you were such a noudge."


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, one taste of my wife's latkes, or a piece of her apple cake will take your mind off of hunger............your job.........your child, and anything else you love.


----------



## MaxPower

Quick question Dr. G.

When you light the candles, keeping in mind that they represent the eight days that the oil burned for, traditionally do people of the Jewish faith keep the candles lit for the entire eight days or do you blow them out and re light them the following night?

Pardon my ignorance, but I am always curious about other people's traditions and religion.


----------



## SINC

That did it!

I am going to have breakfast.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Stop it Dr. G.

I'm about to hop in my car and drive to the Rock just to take you up on your offer.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, after a few nights of latkes, rather than growing tired of this food, you crave them, to the point that by the 8th night you shall forget your name if you don't get your fill of latkes. And then, as if by a miracle, you lose your craving........................until the next Hanukkah, which falls on Christmas Day next year.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

Why don't you put the snow tires on the RV, swing by my place in Ontario and we can make a pilgrimage to Dr. G's for some latkes.

What do you say?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, that's an excellent question. You are to let the candles burn down until they go out on their own. Then, on the next night at sundown, you replace the middle candle, called the "shamash" (i.e., servant) and add another candle, going from the right end leftward. Thus, last night there was the shamash candle lit first over the Hanukkah prayer, and this candle lit the first candle in the menorah. Tonight, the shamash candle is lit, and there shall be two candles lit on the right side of the menorah.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Dr. G.

I've always understood the meaning and purpose of lighting the menorah, but never really figured out what happened after that.

I've always been a bit intimidated asking people questions about their faith for fear that they may be offended when that isn't at all my intention.


----------



## MaxPower

I did a quick google for Yiddish, and I came up with this site so we can keep up (hopefully) with Dr.G:

The Yiddish Homepage


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, never fear to ask me anything about my religion. If I don't know the answer, I shall try to find an answer.

Thanks for the Yiddish link. This was the language my grandparents spoke when I was young when they did not want me to understand what they were saying.


----------



## MaxPower

That sounds like my Dad and his German.


----------



## Moscool

Wot !!! 12 postings on page 300 and still no clever icon from Sinc !!! I'm disgusted
No, make that stunned
No, make that keyboardless!!!

(did he OD on latkes?)

I suggest we divide up these and quote from them for the next 300 hours


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I shall have to dig up my copy of Tang Shi.


----------



## Carex

300 come and gone, and the first night of Hanukah come and gone and a lot of people are thinking about food. Excellent work, I thought I had missed the fun but was around for the last of the frivolities.


----------



## MaxPower

Fear not Carex, the fun never stops here in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did someone say fun????????????

http://www.weinerdograces.com/


----------



## SINC

> Wot !!! 12 postings on page 300 and still no clever icon from Sinc !!! I'm disgusted
> No, make that stunned
> No, make that keyboardless!!!


Moscool, that is what happens when one is at work and only has access to a PC.

It is so cumbersome to post an image, at least for me since I cannot copy and paste URLs on ehMac like I can with a Mac. My only option here is to write them down and retype them, and to be honest, I don't have time!

But never fear, an appropriate graphic will appear once I get home today!

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning, everyone and greetings of the season! Soon the annual doxie bobsled team races will be upon us again. I'm rootin' for Rootie and team!

Sinc, I don't understand why you can't copy & paste URL's on your Windoze box. I do it all the time, just like on a Mac (where they copied the ideas from)...just highlight the URL and Ctrl/C it or go to Edit/Copy and then paste it where needed. Unless you've got an ancient version of Windows that doesn't doesn't have that functionality, but I don't think that there ever was.


----------



## SINC

Peter, I have the latest upgrade in XP, and yes I can copy and paste in many programs, but not once you open the "URL" or "IMAGE" button on ehMac. It will not accept the paste command. The open window greys out the "edit" menu and makes it impossible to do.

So, what am I missing?

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Sinc, my buttons don't work because my copy of Safari is corrupted so I have to do everything manually... Here is how:

- For an image type









- For a link type [ URL=http://etc] link name [ /URL]
(note: I have added some blank spaces so that everything displays properly, ignore them when you type)

Weird the first time, then dead easy

[ December 08, 2004, 01:05 PM: Message edited by: Moscool ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, the doxies are already in training for the races, working on their running start and their line-ups in the bobsled, which were the two aspects that kept them off of the Canadian Winter Olympic team in 2002.............that and the fact that they were all born in Chicago. Team Captain, Rootie, is already in training, climbing the mountains of snow around the house.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2971039.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2971045.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538199.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538040.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538194.html


----------



## SINC

Moscool, I see what you mean, just avoid the buttons that open the window and add the codes front and back to the pasted url.

Thanks!

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Well, where is the picture then Sinc? 

You can also download the iDiskUtility for Windows from .Mac so you can add and manage your iDisk stuff from the Windows machine. Perhaps you have this already, I don't know.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Sinc, ya gotta love the advanced technology.









Dr. G., Rootie looks a bit leery of what's to come. However, if there's ever another power failure, you've got lots of warm bodies to heat up the bed. The really cold ones would be a "four dog night".


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, stop being such a noudge. Have some herbal tea at the Cafe Chez Marc and watch the Hanukkah candles being lit in 20 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, sounds like the name of a new revival rock group.


----------



## SINC

> Well, where is the picture then Sinc?


Still in cyberspace. All I got is an odd looking "X" thingy. I hate PCs!



> You can also download the iDiskUtility for Windows from .Mac so you can add and manage your iDisk stuff from the Windows machine. Perhaps you have this already, I don't know.


Nope, and I ain't about to try after this mornings frustration. Did I mention I hate PCs?



> Sinc, ya gotta love the advanced technology


No, I don't, and BTW I still hate PCs!

And here is the image. I intended it to be "soaring to new heights" at over 300 pages:










Sheesh, what a hassle. Thank God for my Mac where it's EASY!

(Edited to place image in my .mac account)

Cheers



[ December 08, 2004, 07:28 PM: Message edited by: SINC ]


----------



## Bolor

Sheesh. I miss a day and I have to read four new pages to catch up. This place is growing quickly! Nothing new to report from the great white north but it is fun to see all the happenings around the country.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Sinc, I can't see an image, but the "Properties" shows it to be an airplane image with a HyperText Protyocall Transfer and no application to view it.


----------



## Carex

After my brow beating I will pony up and have a tea and await the lighting of the ?second? candle. Noudge indeed, harumph.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, browbeating? Moi? Mais non, mon ami. Have a latke..............and some chicken soup.


----------



## SINC

Peter, I bet you can see it on your Mac!

Did I mention I hate PCs?

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Sinc:

It's nigh-on midnight on this side of the pond and still no pic!

Time to turn in, I'll have a surprise in the morning


----------



## Moscool

BTW I'm disappointed that no one commented on my little sing-along thread (is a single message a thread?







). 'twas rude and silly, but quite funny too. Certainly makes seasonal music more bearable


----------



## SINC

> Sinc: It's nigh-on midnight on this side of the pond and still no pic!


Moscool, the image is right there on page 301.

And by the way, I did listen too and enjoy your little Christmas ditty by the Aussie chap. Too funny. Rude, but too funny!

Cheers


----------



## Cameo

Soo, I have a whole bottle of zinfandel to myself! At least with that no one will have to pick me up off the floor.


----------



## Chipper

Uh-oh!

Cheers, Cameo.









Hot chocolate and shortbreads here.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning all! Hope everyone has a great day. Sinc, the airplane image shows up today. Go figure! Did I hear you say you have PCs??


----------



## Bolor

Naw, he _ hates_ PCs. He has to use one at work. 
I see the image now too, Sinc.
Dropped into Chez mark for my 4B chocolate fix and a blueberry muffin and share some coversation


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, your 4B chocolate fix and a blueberry muffin is coming right up. Would you like to have a doxie sit in your lap as well???


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. That would be most comforting. Thanks


----------



## Cameo

Well I normally like to dunk strawberries in my wine - I think the shortbread might crumble. Might be tasty though.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G,

Does the Chicken Soup via the Doxie Express offer still stand?

I just returned from the Doctor's and I found out I have Bronchitis. I just LOVE being bacteria ridden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, consider it on the way. The latke might be a bit cold, but the chicken soup is in a special container, and remains hot for the duration of their journey. Good luck.


----------



## MaxPower

I feel better already Dr. G.  

Thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies are currently over Halifax. Where exactly is Lynden. I need to coordinate their on-board GPS device.


----------



## MaxPower

Where exactly is Lynden?

I've been asking myself that question for about 3 years now.

To answer your question, Lynden is a small community approximately 15 minutes West of Hamilton. But to be more precise I actually live in the village (I think it's a village) of Orkney. But we are a part of Flamborough which is now part of the City of Hamilton.

Confused? So am I.

It might be easier to send it to Grimsby, where I work and will be living again come February. It is 20 Minutes East of Hamilton and 15 Minutes West of St. Catharines.


----------



## SINC

> Sinc, the airplane image shows up today.


That's because I moved the image to my .Mac account!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, found it!! I have programmed it into their on-board computer. They are currently over Ottawa..........................no, Abby, not over the Parliament Building..............sorry.

Max, they should be there within the hour. You may have to give them a nible of the latke, because they shall not make it back by 4:10PM for the third Hanukkah candle lighting. They LOVE latkes..............and cheese.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G.

I've been meaning to ask, How's your eyesight been lately?

I notice you are spending more time here on ehMac than when your vision was giving you problems. I hope it is better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, thank you for asking. My vision in the left eye is stable and I see the eye surgeon on the 15th. I am able to zoom the text quite large using an iBook "trick" that PosterBoy told me about ages ago.

I trust that the chicken soup was to your liking. It was homemade...........using our free range chickens..........who were fed only organically grown, non-genetically engineered grains....................and cared for by the doxies............................who love to eat cheese and protect chicken...........


----------



## MaxPower

It was delicious. Thank you. And thank the Doxies.

I feel like I am on the mend already. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

"And thank the Doxies"???????????????  I thought that they were with YOU!!!!!!!!!!!   Don't tell me you lost them!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are required to rest overnight before the trek home. Where have they gone??????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, the doxies have been found!!!







I forgot that I sent them into TO to pick up a children's book for you to help with your Yiddish lessons. It should be at your front doorstep by now. Shalom.

http://mysite.verizon.net/~vze25w7k/


----------



## Dr.G.

Off on our nightly neighborhood watch patrol. So, good night one and all. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, the good doctor, ever vigilant!

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Never understood these neighbourhood watches. Aren't the police supposed to provide local coverage? And why are they always taking place in areas that generally don't need them? (no, not a chicken and egg situation)...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, the Neighborhood Watch idea is not new. Granted, we don't live in a large city, and we don't have a large crime rate. However, we have an elderly couple and three single mothers who are nervous about break-ins. Thus, the watch. It is a good way to get me outside just before bed, and a way for Max and/or the "Fearsome Foursome" to go outside. Once in awhile, there is someone walking around the cul-du-sac and being seen as vigilent is not a bad idea. If the person has no ill intent, then he/she simply goes through with their business. If they are "scoping out" the area, they realize that we have an active Neighborhood Watch, and are "armed" with dogs.


----------



## MaxPower

> I forgot that I sent them into TO to pick up a children's book for you to help with your Yiddish lessons. It should be at your front doorstep by now


My wife did mention that a parcel arrived today.  

And to update you, other than a little cough, I feel much better, thanks to the good Dr.'s. homemade chicken soup and cold latke's. I just may have to borrow the recipe and make some over Christmas.

Now is this usually a breakfast or a dinner meal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, I am glad that you are feeling better. 

Here is a latke recipe, but there are hundreds floating around the net.

Latkes 
Ingredients: 

2 potatoes peeled 
1 small onion peeled 
2 eggs 
3 tbsp. milk 
2 tbsp. melted butter 
1/4 cup flour 
1/2 tsp. salt 
black pepper 
butter, for frying 
sour cream and apple sauce 
Instructions: 

Grate potatoes and onions into a medium-sized mixing bowl. 
In another bowl add eggs, milk and melted butter and blend. 
Then add flour, salt and pepper and process to mix. 
Pour over potatoes and onions and stir to mix. 
Drop by quarter cupfuls on a prepared griddle or skillet. 
Spread to make a 4" pancake. 
Cook until brown on both sides, turning. 
Serve with sour cream and/or apple sauce.


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, a latke is an prelude to the main Hanukkah meal, which comes just after sundown. But if there are any left over (there usually never are), then I have been known to have them with scrambled eggs the next morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Is there any particular type of Potato you use or that is recommended?


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, I shall have to ask my wife, who is busy making the latkes as we speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

The "Fearsome Foursome" are going to the Olympics!!!!!!

NEWRY, Maine (AP) -- Twenty-three Yukon doxies are frantically barking and jumping up and down and sideways, their born-to-run bodies eager to pull the dog sleds that are hitched behind them.

But the barking comes to a halt -- almost as if somebody turned a switch to off -- when the musher releases the sled's brake and issues the gentle commands of "tighten up" and "let's go."

The sled pulls forward and the yelping is replaced with the whoosh of the cold wind and the swish of the sled carving the snow. The dogs have happy grins and their tongues flop crazily as they pant from the exertion of pulling a 10-foot (3-meter) sled with two people standing on its back runners.

Mushing used to be associated with the frontier wilderness, and "only nut cases and desperate people" did it, said Deirdre Helfferich, managing editor of Mushing magazine in Ester, Alaska. "But now it's much more of a mainstream sport."

Dogsled racing decades ago was better-known than downhill skiing, and was even covered regularly as a sport by The New York Times, according to Tim White, president of the International Federation of Sled Dog Sports. It was a demonstration sport at the 1932 Winter Olympics in Lake Placid, New York.

White, who lives in Grand Marais, Minnesota, said he is in the process of trying to make dogsled racing an official Olympic sport, possibly by 2010. If that happens, he said dogsled tourism should become even more popular.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, I find some potatoes to be too soft for a nice crisp latke or pancake.

Yukon Gold are too soft for my liking, whites are better but not best.

I find the red skinned spuds do a great job for me, but each to his own!

(Now watch Dr. G.'s wife pick one I don't like, or something I have never tried!  )

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, russet potatoes. Always press the water out of the potatoes (using your hands or a colander) after you grate them but before you mix in other ingredients--it makes for a firmer latke. Anything can be made low-fat just by changing how you cook the latke. For a lower fat version, just fry for a minute or two on each side, and bake latkes for about 10 minutes at 400-450 degrees, then another 5 minutes on the other side.

Always use canola or peanut oil for frying. Lighter-tasting oils are essential for the flavors of the latkes to emerge without being overpowered by a lot of a strong-flavored oil.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I do just as you suggest, and I think Russets are red, are they not?

As for the oil/baking suggestion, I concur. However I do like to use a very good olive oil or canola oil. Peanut oil has too much fat content for my heart smart diet.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, PEI Red Norlands are Russet potatoes with smooth bright red skin and pure white flesh.


----------



## SINC

Aha, so they are RED!

Nice to know I am smarter than the average bear:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## Dr.G.

Off to do the midnight Neighborhood Watch shift. Might take Rootie and Jack out to train Jack in the finer points of guard dog protection.

See y'all on the flip side tomorrow morning, same time, same station...................Paix.


----------



## SINC

> See y'all on the flip side tomorrow morning, same time, same station....


That would be an AM station would it?

Nighters!


----------



## Dr.G.

Radio Free Doxies -- 50,000 Watts of pure power. Louis Bagel is our midnight to dawn drive man, and can he rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/bageldance/index.html


----------



## SINC

I had to do something to get that song out of my head, so I hung some Christmas lights.

Cheers


----------



## Pelao

SINC
You just saved my bacon. I promised to get some extra lights today and had completely forgotten. Right - I'm off to Canadian tire.

Thanks!


----------



## Carex

Keep a corner of the clubhouse warm for me. Busy weekend and i won't be able to drop by much. I'll help out the janitorial staff later on tonight. The hectic christmas season is upon us in full force.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, your spot is next to Bolor's hot chocolate nook, where he is usually to be found on those cold Timinns' days. That spot is next to the Hanukkah Bush, which shall be replaced with a Christmas tree comes next Wed. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

You're welcome, Pelao!

Always giving, never taking.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

I just thought I would belly up in the Shang to pop in and say hello.

I just finished putting the finishing touches on a Christmas video I have been working on since...uh...well...last Christmas.

I plan to show it this Christmas, but I can't seem to figure out how to get the project into Compressor for the final conversion. I muck it around tonight and hopefully things will go smoother from there on in.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is going to be an early night for me to say "good night to one and all". Going out on patrol on this foggy mild night here in St.John's. Paix.

Bruch tomorrow as usual. The freshest muffins are for those who come early.


----------



## SINC

It is a wee bit difficult to beat a guy into The Shang when he has a three and one half hour head start.

I will however, try to get there early in the morning!

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Sunday only - at the juice bar - Sweet Wheat Grass Shakes. Remember our credo ... Green inside is Clean inside.


----------



## SINC

> Sunday only - at the juice bar - Sweet Wheat Grass Shakes.


If wheat shakes are as bad as the wheat based beers I have tried, I will be passing the juice bar tomorrow!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Well, my early morning start was not to be. Here it is 10:30 in Newfoundland and Labrador and I have just stumbled into The Shang. I do have a good reason though. Really.

While flipping through the channels last night, I came across a program I just had to watch on Public Broadcasting out of Seattle/Spokane as part of their annual Christmas fund raiser.

I happened to hit the channel at about five past the hour (9:05 p.m.) and the three hour program kept me awake until after midnight, an oddity for me.

What caught my attention you ask? The Crossroads Guitar Festival! As an avid fan of all things guitar, I had never even heard of the event before, but I sure will buy the DVD and make it part of my collection. It was nothing short of a marvelous gathering of some of the most talented axe men on the planet.

The big show was put together by Eric Clapton, no stranger to anyone who loves music. The three-day Crossroads Guitar Festival took place Friday, June 4 through Sunday, June 6, 2004 at Fair Park in Dallas, home of the Cotton Bowl. The one-time event, created for music enthusiasts around the globe, raised money for Crossroads Centre Antigua, the treatment and education center founded in 1997 by Eric Clapton and now an independently run entity.

The show featured performances by Eric Clapton and Doyle Bramhall II, J.J. Cale, Larry Carlton, Robert Cray, Buddy Guy, David Hidalgo, Eric Johnson, B.B. King, Sonny Landreth, Brian May, Pat Metheny, Robert Randolph, Otis Rush, Carlos Santana, Hubert Sumlin, Dan Tyminski, Steve Vai, Jimmie Vaughan and Joe Walsh. The extraordinary “house bands” were none other than Booker T & The MG’s, Jimmie Vaughan’s band and Eric Clapton’s band.

Toss in the likes of Marty Stewart, Vince Gill and ZZ Top and you had one of the most enjoyable three hours of every kind of music you could want. It was a knockout show and I will be looking for the DVD which includes the following tracks:

DVD One:
Cocaine - Eric Clapton
Love in Vain Blues - Robert Lockwood Jr.
Killing Floor - Eric Clapton, Robert Cray, Hubert Sumlin and Jimmie Vaughan
Sweet Home Chicago - Eric Clapton, Robert Cray, Buddy Guy, Hubert Sumlin & Jimmie Vaughan
Six Strings Down - Eric Clapton, Robert Cray, Robert Randolph and Jimmie Vaughan
Rock Me Baby - Eric Clapton, Guy, B.B. King and Jimmie Vaughan
I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow - Dan Tyminski and Ron Block
Road to Nash Vegas - Dan Tyminski and Ron Block
Copperline - James Taylor with Jerry Douglas
Steamroller - James Taylor and Joe Walsh
Oklahoma Borderline - Vince Gill and Jerry Douglas
What the Cowgirls Do - Vince Gill and Jerry Douglas
After Midnight - JJ Cale with Clapton
Call Me the Breeze - JJ Cale with Clapton
The March - Robert Randolph & the Family Band
Green Light Girl - Doyle Bramhall II
Jingo - Santana with Eric Clapton
City Love - John Mayer


DVD Two:
Rag Bihag - Vishwa Mohan Bhatt
Tones for Elvin Jones - John McLaughlin
Josie - Larry Carlton
Going Down Slow - David "Honeyboy" Edwards
If I Had Possession Over Judgement Day - Eric Clapton
Time Makes Two - Robert Cray
Give Me Up Again - Jonny Lang
Neighborhood - David Hildago
I'm The Hell Outta Here - Steve Vai
Desert Rose - Eric Johnson
Funk 49 - Joe Walsh
Rocky Mountain Way - Joe Walsh
I Shot the Sheriff - Eric Clapton
Have You Ever Loved A Woman (Blues in C) - Eric Clapton
La Grange - ZZ Top
Tush - ZZ Top

All in all, a very pleasant way to spend a Saturday evening.

Anyone else catch the show?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, "stumble" indeed!!!! You nearly stepped on poor little Abby!!!!  However, let her sit in your lap for a minute and you shall find that she is a most forgiving doxie.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hi everyone!

Thought I'd drop into the "friendly zone" while I had the ehmac site up.
Sinc, it's a rare treat when something comes on TV that can actually excite and hold one's attention for three hours. It sounded like a great show.
On a side note (private joke), are the different guitars allowed to have differrent names/descriptions/categories or would that be discriminatory to the other guitars?


----------



## Peter Scharman

Hi everyone!

Thought I'd drop into the "friendly zone" while I had the ehmac site up.
Sinc, it's a rare treat when something comes on TV that can actually excite and hold one's attention for three hours. It sounded like a great show.
On a side note (private joke), are the different guitars allowed to have differrent names/descriptions/categories or would that be discriminatory to the other guitars?


----------



## SINC

> On a side note (private joke), are the different guitars allowed to have differrent names/descriptions/categories or would that be discriminatory to the other guitars?


(Private joke back) Absolutely not is likely the diagnosis. See my latest post on that subject.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Hmmmmm, must be a busy pre holiday Sunday, at least here in The Shang. Only a couple of lonesome souls have shown up so far today.

Either that or we need to check our deodorant, Peter!

Cheers


----------



## talonracer

My first visit to the clubhouse after stumbling around the rest of the forum for some time...

Anything to make my apartment not feel so empty and alone! Send over some Doxies! Hot chocolate and soup! Come one and all!


----------



## Moscool

TR:

I guess you have not been told about the _inititation_ to the Shang...  

Yes, you must read the whole thread before Christmas and then report back your top/bottom 10 moments


----------



## SINC

> Yes, you must read the whole thread before Christmas and then report back your top/bottom 10 moments


Moscool, that is a sure fire way to get TR's mind off that new girl friend! Good idea!

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Sinc: 

This is what you had in mind? Looks like a fine DVD to own & cherish...


----------



## SINC

That is it exactly Moscool. If you like guitar, you will love the DVD.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

And before I forget the Shang's pets and owners, a Meowy Christmas and a Yappy New Year to them too!

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

> *Either that or we need to check our deodorant, Peter!
> *


I just checked the bathroom vanity, and sure enough, it's still there. It hasn't been used for a while but it still seems OK.


----------



## SINC

The Triple E dealer called us late yesterday to let us know our new class A motor home arrived from the factory yesterday.

I have to get to work early this morning so I can get away by 10:30 for our 11:00 appointment.

I am hoping it is everything we thought it would be, but a first hand look will tell the tale.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations SINC on your new toy.

Pictures!!! We want pictures of the tenement on wheels.

To get into the spirit of things, here is a quote from my favourite Christmas movie"

Clark: What's with the tenement on wheels Eddie>
Eddie: That there Clark is an RV. She a beaut eh? Now don't get to attached to her though, cause I'm takin' her with me when we leave next month.


----------



## SINC

Great quote MaxPower.

Watching Christmas Vacation on Christmas Eve has become a tradition ever since our youngest son insisted we do so one Christmas Eve many long years ago.

We now have watched it more times than I can count, and we all enjoy it as much as the first time.

Sadly, this year "Mom" has to work evenings (3 to 11) for a 5 day stint beginning Christmas Eve. While she will be missed during the movie, and during our festive Christmas dinner, we are thankful that there are people in this world who give of their time to ensure the elderly are well cared for, holiday or not. (She is an RN on an Alzheimers ward.)

And yes MaxPower, my trusty new Nikon will accompany us on our viewing of the new toy this morning. Pictures at 3:00.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

It's too bad your wife has to work during Christmas. But the care would not be provided if these dedicated people didn't sacrifice. And I'm sure your wife takes comfort knowing that you and your family understand why she has to work.

So let me leave you with another quote:

The most enjoying traditions of the season are best enjoyed in the warm embrace of kith and kin. Thith tree is a thymbol of the thpirit of the Griswold family Chrithmath.


----------



## SINC

Ah Yes, another classic quote, to be sure!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Max, you're getting me all teary-eyed with all the kithing and kinning.
I too look forward to your pictures Sinc. Sounds like a beaut!
Like you Sinc, I am a guitar fan but lean more to the softer side with acoustic type music. Jesse Cook is a favorite as is Chet Aikens when he plays acoustic. He has a great version of Vincent that I am listening too as I write this. Mike Oldfield has some nice stuff too but he can get pretty hard too.


----------



## SINC

I promised MaxPower I would post these pictures. I took far too many, but here are four to give you an idea of our new toy.





































Cheers


----------



## Carex

Sinc, you could post that in the Mugshots 2 thread. It is after all, your home on wheels!!


----------



## MaxPower

Nice wheels SINC.

Glad you shared them with us.


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoyed them MaxPower. 

Carex, a home on wheels is exactly what we hope this will become for our tour of Canada, first, and the rest of NA later.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Scharman

Sinc, that's a VERY impressive set of wheels  ...I'm envious! You have w-a-a-a-y too much money....and I want to be your friend!


----------



## minnes

Hello all!
Sinc, you could go on the official 2005 ehmac tour across Canada and drop in on allof your ehMac friends.


----------



## Carex

Peter, Sinc used to have waaayyyy too much money... but not anymore!!


----------



## Carex

I think we need to take over in the Cafe Chez Mark today. I'll be brewing the coffee and hot chocolate. Perhaps someone else can prepare the Latkes and light a menorah candle (is Hanukah still on?). I believe today is the day that Dr. G mentioned that he was going in to either have an operation or an eye check up. 

Hope all goes well.


----------



## minnes

I didn't know the good Dr was going under the laser today?
I hope all goes well.
O having some serious problems with my left eye and I am putting off getting it looked at. I'm not even sure how to describe the symptoms. It feels very wrong all the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, take the word of someone who almost waited too long to see a specialist. Go now!!! Do not pass Go to collect $200. I waited for three days as what seemed like a curtain being pulled within my left eye. Little did I know that I had detached my retina. I went to the doctor on Tuesday, who told me that I was to fly to Halifax on Wed., to see a specialist on Thursday, and to be operated on Friday. He was able to save the vision, but now I have macular degeration in the left eye...........to go with a slowly developing cataract in the right eye.
My friend, DO NOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight was the last night of Hanukkah. I don't think that I could eat another latke..........until NEXT Hanukkah. Now, it's time for Christmas. Luckily, my wife loves to decorate the house. I shall busy myself with work................................and say "Bug Humbar!" to anyone who asks "Are you getting ANOTHER dachshund for Christmas?"


----------



## SINC

> Tonight was the last night of Hanukkah. I don't think that I could eat another latke..........until NEXT Hanukkah.


So Dr. G., just how many pounds did you gain consuming all those latkes?

Cheers


----------



## Pelao

SINC

I am a bit late with this (caught up in year end stuff) but just have to tell you how much I admire your new toy. It looks just wonderful. i wish you many thousands of happy kms.

My wife and I are hoping to make a similar purchase in due course. Another 10 years to go...


----------



## SINC

Thanks Pelao.

It is never too early to start. I just happen to have a 1989, 27 foot rear bedroom "C" class with only 70,000 Km for sale. Also a Triple E. Sleeps six, loaded and very reasonably priced.

Cheers


----------



## Cameo

This is it - the first time I have had to sit and really relax since I don't remember when.

I have the christmas lights on and Kenny G's Christmas CD
"Miracles" and a glass of my favourite wine, Strawberry Zinfandel.

Hope everyone is in a fine mood tonight.

Where is CC? Haven't seen his posting in a while.

Sinc, your new home on wheels is fantastic - you'll enjoy it.
I have a 30' trailer in the bush and I love it.


----------



## MaxPower

> ...and Kenny G's Christmas CD
> "Miracles"


Sorry to hear that Cameo.  

I can lend you my copy of David Hasselhoff's "Making Christmas Bright" if you wish.


----------



## SINC

My boss is away in Trinidad for a funeral and I have been left with running the shop.

If you recall, the last time he was away, we were the victims of a break and enter.

Yesterday morning, (his first day away), I was sitting in the office at about 8:30, (we open at nine) when suddenly there was a huge crash from the rear of the shop.

I opened the shop door and fumbled for the light, but they are those sodium things that take 5 minutes to come on. But then, I could see through the dark shop that someone was standing looking in the window of the overhead door. It was then I realized that a truck driver, who had come to make a pick up for a window supply company, has actually backed his 5 ton right through the rear door. 

There was glass everywhere and the door itself was pushed in about 6 inches and off the rails. I spent the whole day with repair firms getting the door to open and close again. It is now jury rigged as we await parts from Calgary which they tell me will take 4 weeks to make to fit the damaged door.

ARRRRRRGH!

I shudder to think what today is going to hold, but I know I have to stay there all day again. This means I will miss the retired newspaper guys luncheon and snooker tourney today, an annual gathering for 8 friends to celebrate the season.

Oh well, life goes on.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

SINC.

You have some really bad Karma when you are left in charge.

But I guess if it wasn't for Bad Luck, You'd have no luck at all.


----------



## Carex

Sinc, your boss must be a little slow. Haven't we talked about this. Setting up that break and enter was supposed to have absolved you of all future responsibility for looking after the shop; you are semi-retired after all and have a weak ticker. 

Since your boss insisted on leaving you in charge again, and another break in would have been a little obvious, I had Guido accidentally back the truck into the door.

That'll learn 'im.


----------



## SINC

Carex, if that was Guido, he was the tallest fair haired Italian I have ever seen. The guy had to be 6 foot 8 or better and had blonde hair!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

It sounds like Carex sent Sven from Stockholm instead.

I heard those Sweeds can be pretty ruthless. Much nastier than the Italians.


----------



## SINC

Well so far today, things are under control. I am simply telling anyone who phones for anything today that we are full and cannot accept any new jobs until Wednesday the 22nd.

That should allow me to clear out the 24 rolling cargo beds and the four LT 100 E oil well heads on the floor this morning. The beds weigh 300 pounds each and the well heads weigh 600 pounds each. Getting them hung on racks six feet high is a real chore with only two of us here.

And by the way guys, please, don't send any more help today, unless you happen to know Popeye!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you need a pair (or more) of guard doxies. NOTHING gets by them while the "stand on guard" for thee........at your office or home. A friend of the family was dropping by some gifts yesterday evening, and he just walked into the house. He is about 6'5" and the doxies last saw him in July. Three of the doxies would not let him pass the threshold of the house.


----------



## Cameo

Stupid double posts - haven't even gotten into the wine yet either.!


----------



## Cameo

Sinc, I would offer you some zinfandel, but you probably need something a little stronger.

Maxpower -I enjoy Kenny G!! I will take you up on that offer of David Hasselhoff's song though - my taste in music is very diversified.

I thought I was going to relax last night - of course that never happened. Did get alot accomplished though.


----------



## SINC

> Sinc, I would offer you some zinfandel, but you probably need something a little stronger.


Cameo, thanks for the offer, but I only consume beer or wine and usually a nice red.

Unless of course I am camping. Then I might have a tequila, or a rye, or a rum, or a scotch, or some Bailies with coffee of a gin and tonic, or maybe a Drambuie, or some . . .

Well, you get the idea.

By the way, I have a tent permanently set up in my living room. One never knows when one might want to go "camping".

Cheers


----------



## Chipper

He-he-he Cameo, I just sent you a little something to go with the Zin. Enjoy!


----------



## Cameo

I am only on my first glass there now chipper!!


----------



## MaxPower

Aw Cameo, I'm only teasing you. But if you enjoy Dentist office music, go for it.  

The David Hasselhoff Making Christmas Bright is the most horrific, awful Christmas Album ever produced. Which makes it so Awesome!!! I had a classically trained pianist refer to it as getting stitches without anesthetic. My wife even thanks me for ruining Christmas when I play it. It's that bad.


----------



## SINC

> My wife even thanks me for ruining Christmas when I play it. It's that bad.


And so are you, MaxPower, for playing it!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, I carry on the tradition of Irving Berlin, who wrote White Christmas, by making up my own words to Christmas songs. I throw in various Yiddish words just to keep it festive. She has broken three tree bulbs by laughing out loud, and four from throwing them at me to stop.


----------



## Bolor

Good Signature, Sinc. I stopped breathing a long time ago








Dr. G. Keep up the good season spirit. When she does nothing to the lights, it will be time to worry.
I will have to come into Chez Marc early tomorrow for the 4B mixture of hot chocolate. Temps are dropping to -31 and wind chills to -43. I may freeze up on the way, so keep an eye peeled but don't lick the metal post!
LGB ... the brass monkeys are getting restless. I'll give you fair warning when they leave but they seem to be looking for the doxie express to deliver them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I can't even imagine such cold. I think that it once hit -34C with the windchill here in St.John's at about 2AM one Feb. morning a few years ago. I got dressed and went outside to experience this sort of cold. I did NOT like what I felt.


----------



## Cameo

Maxpower - David hasselhoff was that bad? I have never heard it.

The jazzy kind of christmas music is fun - trans siberian orchestra is great too. The oldies are good and fun - don't care much for the "heart is breakin cause I am lonely at christmas" kind of stuff. Christmas is supposed to be happy. Enough crap the rest of the year to deal with.

Dr. G - Hope your eye problem is fixed and that all is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, thank you for the words of concern, although the problem with my left eye cannot be "fixed". I am concerned about Minnes, in that he is not seeing a specialist about his problems with his eye.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, let us hope that Minnes takes your wise words to heart. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It is 0 here this morning and up to 9 today.

Then begins the fall through tonight and tomorrow to hit -25 by Tuesday morning. Then we will see daytime highs around -18 and lows in the mid 20s for the balance of Christmas week.

Even so, I am glad not to be in Timmins with Bolor. That is cold!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, at least all of your snow is most likely gone by now. We are at -2C and going up to +3C today. Tomorrow, it shall be +9 with some rain to (hopefully) was away ALL of our snow. I am dreaming of a green Christmas........but don't tell my wife this, because she is a fan of white.

Bruch is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., in spite of it being well above zero for the past week, we still have quite a bit of snow. We had a lot of snow in October and it has stayed.

The roads however, are now bare pavement. All that slush and dirt and sand is now on our cars!

Cheers


----------



## Cameo

I hope that minnes stops putting off getting an appointment - it may be a simple cure or if a more serious problem then obviously, an early detection is of the utmost importance, as we well know.

Maybe knowing that others care will provide the motivation - and the excuse that there isn't enough time doesn't cut it - we all use that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, hopefully, the only snow that will still be here in a few days will be at higher elevations. We shall see.

For some strange reason, the doxies love running around in the snow, especially fresh snow that is untouched by anyone or anything.


----------



## SINC

Well so much for my comment about bare pavement yesterday. We had blizzard conditions all night with lots more snow. Everything is white again. I have two more days of working full time and then back to just mornings. That is a good thing as I intend to start my Christmas shopping on Wednesday afternoon with my daughter, who as usual will guide me.

My shopping consists of one mall. If I can't find what I need in one, I won't find it.

Now I am off to work in -30 wind chills.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I wish you well in your attempts to brave this extreme cold. It is the exact opposite here in St.John's. Good luck with your shopping spree.


----------



## Moscool

Well last night was the first one below zero in a long time and I took the family to the driving range. Needless to say hot chocolate all round was in order.

It's only when you make your own hot choc that you realise how awful the powder version from Quick downwards is...

If you have not done it for a while, here is the very simple recipe:

- Get yourself a tin of pure cocoa powder (Van Houten or equivalent). In a bowl, measure 1 tablespoon of powder and 1 of sugar per person. Mix, add a little cold milk, mix with a hand wisk. You will end up with a sirupy, very dark chocolate mix once the cocoa has dissolved.

In parallel, heat up good milk on the stove. I guess about 300ml/head. When the milk is nearly boiling, wisk in the cold milk chocololate mix. Reheat the whole thing to boiling point, wisk a bit more. Voila! Yummy


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, make up a batch and we could send it to Bolor via Doxie Express.


----------



## Moscool

Done, I have packed it in 0.5 litre plastic bags. This way when the Doxies zoom back to the Great White North, it will freeze in a convenient size (about two mugs).


----------



## Sonal

Moscool--your cocoa recipe is similar to mine, though I have a lazy microwave version.

All measurements are to taste.

In a mug, quickly mix 2 teaspoons cocoa with 1 teaspoon sugar and a little milk until lumps are gone. Fill mug with milk. Microwave for 1 - 1.5 minutes on high. Give it a final stir and enjoy.

I also find it nice to add (literally) a drop of pure vanilla extract, or (figuratively) a drop of some kind of a coffee liqueur with the final stir.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, knowing how Bolor likes his 4B mixture of hot chocolate, your hot cocoa, brought to his door by the Doxie Express, will be much appreciated. I am in negotiations with Pixar for the movie, The Doxie Express, which shall be a combination of The Polar Express, The Incredibles, Castaway, The Hounds of the Baskervilles and The Call of the Wild.


----------



## SINC

> or (figuratively) a drop of some kind of a coffee liqueur with the final stir.


I find that if you forget the milk and use straight Bailey's Irish Creme, the drink is quite soothing, not to mention tasty!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G., that should be an interesting movie. It was so cold this morning that I couldn't muster the ambition to wander over to Chez Marc for my daily ration of 4B. I now have the shakes and if I don't get my fix by this time tomorrow, I fear I will fade away into oblivion.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, I'm with you on that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, amazingly so, but St.John's is the warm spot for all of Canada today, with a sustained high of +11C. It shall not last, but it is nice to have one more day of spring here in St.John's.


----------



## Carex

Dr. G, with weather like that it sounds like you are on the left coast!! Better get out and start planting your garden. +11 wow, enjoy it while it lasts and hope that the cherry trees start to bloom soon.


----------



## SINC

Did anyone mention it has dropped another four degrees here with wind chills now well below -30?

Probably not, eh?

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Sinc, you're not looking for free handouts are you? It may be -30 but it is probably sunny isn't it? My folks, who live out your way, have resorted to sitting in the hot tub with earmuffs and toques on these past couple of days. Tough life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, my neighbor's mom is in from Vancouver, and said that this is typical weather for those of you on the west coast. We have had wind gusts of up to 100 kp/h, so I can just imagine what the wind chill would be if it was -11C. 

Hang in there, Sinc, help is on the way. I hope you like the doxie-fur slippers we made for you. I had an Inuit craftsperson weave their fur into mukluk-like slippers for you, in much the same way they have been doing with fur from the animals they hunt. None of the doxies were hurt in the making of these slippers, because they have to have their fur "stripped" with a special knife every couple of months, or else they start to take on the likeness of a low-to-the-groud musk ox.


----------



## MaxPower

This morning it dipped to a fresh -20°.

It was then I heard the first Ci-Ci (pronounced Ki-Ki) Bird of the season.

It's call sounded like Ci. Ci. Ci. Ci-ripes it's cold out here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, I would not be surprised to see birds starting to fly back to the Avalon area of NL if this warm weather keeps up.


----------



## SINC

Nope, no sun Carex. Been heavy overcast all day and snowing off and on.

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Winter solstice celebration anyone? I'll bring the sacrificial virgin (if I can find one) and Sinc has promised to dance naked around the bonfire at midnight. 

After tomorrow the days only get longer. Heehaw. As I type, it is 3:32 pm and the shadows are growing long as the sun dips behind the mountains.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I shall perform the traditional Druid rite of watching the rising sun from atop Signal Hill here in St.John's. It shall be the place where the first rays of winter sunlight touch these North American shores. 

This cycle in the time of the Winter Solstice is called in the Druid Tradition Alban Arthan [the Light of Arthur]. This is the time of death and rebirth. The sun appears to be abandoning us completely as the longest night comes to us. Linking our own inner journey to the yearly cycle, the words of the Druid ceremony ask "Cast away, O wo/man whatever impedes the appearance of light." In darkness we throw on to the ground the scraps of material we have been carrying that signify those things which have been holding us back, and one lamp is lit from a flint and raised up on the Druid's crook in the East. The ceremonial dachshund is held aloft as a symbolic gesture to the sky above. The year is reborn and a new cycle begins, which will reach its peak at the time of the Midsummer Solstice, before returning again to the place of death-and-birth.


----------



## Carex

Well if you are willing to greet the shortest of days in the east, either Pamela or I will be the last to see the sun fall in the west. Her over the Olympic peninsula from Fonyo beach or me over Mount Arrowsmith. We will complete the circle. What say you, Pamela?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the west coast tradition is somewhat different than here in the east. You have to run around a small fire holding a doxie aloft, all the while ripping off your clothes. I am not sure of the Celtic chant you need to say during this run around the fire, however.


----------



## Carex

> I am not sure of the Celtic chant you need to say during this run around the fire, however.


How about "Damn, it's cold running around naked in the middle of winter, I wish I lived on the east coast!". That is loosely translated from the Celtic equivalent which I cannot pronounce


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, these chants are intended to be used when collecting magical items or using spiritual animals (e.g., doxies). It is an old pagan belief to give back to the earth, when collecting from it. What we give back can be something small. The chants go something like this:

Earth of the green fields;
Of sand, tree and flower;
I ask of your yield
To lend me your power.

Second one, I find this one more useful

I take only what I give
I take only what I need
I take only what I'll use.

The third is used only when walking the doxies

O great tree; O strong tree,
Bring my magic doxie back to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have something you may find interesting: the Lord's Prayer in Welsh. I cannot remember where I got it from, though, but here it is:


Ein Tad, yr hwn wyt yn y
Nefoedd, sancteiddier dy Enw.
Deled dy deyrnas;
Gwneler dy ewyllys, megis yn y
Nef, felly ar y ddaear hefyd.
Dyro i ni heddyw ein bara
Beunyddiol.
A maddeu i ni ein dyledion, fel y Meddeuwn ninnau i'n dyledwyr.
Ac nac arwain ni i brofedigaeth;
Eithr gwared ni rhag drwg.
Canys eiddot ti yw y deyrnas,
A'r nerth, a'n gogoniant, yn oes Oesedd. 
Amen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, this may be of help:

"Winter Solstice is called "Mean Geimredh", mid-winter, in Irish, "Alban Arthan", the point of roughness, in Wales, "Modranicht", mother night, to the Anglo-Saxon's, "Deuorius Riuri", great divine winter feast, in the Coligny Calendar and "Yule." The word "Yule," according to Bede and various other authorities of the olden time is derived from an archaic Norse word "Jol," meaning "a wheel."

The Winter Solstice represents the rebirth of the sun, which is a particularly important turning point. The night of Solstice is the longest night of the year. Darkness triumphs; and yet, gives way and changes into light."

Taken from "The Wheel of the Year at Muin Mound Grove, ADF" by Rev. Skip Ellison:

"He who is known as Maponis, the Divine Child,
He who is known as Belinus, The Great Lord of Divine Fire,
He who is known as Angus Mac Og, Son of the Young.
Known are you by many names by many peoples,
Yet always the same in your countenance.
'O Shining, Radiant, Lovely One,
We behold your rebirth this day
In awe and reverence.
We make offering to you of gold,
The shining tear of the sun.
The Senior Druid makes the offering to the Cauldron of the Waters.
We make offering to you of the sacred Holly,
The ever green and ever growing."

The Senior Druid makes the offering to the World Tree offering bowl. 

"We make offering to you of oil and incense,
So your flame may grow in strength and brilliance.
The Senior Druid makes the offering to the Sacred Fire.
'O beloved, newborn son of the Great Mother,
Accept our worship and our praise,
And grant us your blessings. 
The Grove Members speak in unison: Grow strong, 'O newborn Sun." 

The Herald sounds the Carnyx. 

The Senior Druidess Speaks: 

"She who is known as the Madron, the Great Mother,
She who is known as Cerridwen, the Keeper of the Cauldron,
She who is known as the Cailleach,
The Veiled Crone of Stark Winter.
Known are you by many names by many peoples,
Yet always the same in your countenance.
'O Shadowy, Hidden and Haggard one,
We behold your great mystery this day,
In awe and reverence.
We make offering to you of Hazelnuts,
The kernal of Knowledge from your sacred tree.
The Senior Druidess makes the offering to the Cauldron of the
Waters.
We make offering to you of pork,
The flesh of your sacred sow."

The Senior Druidess places the offering by the World Tree offering Bowl. 

"We make offering to you of Apples,
The fruit of the tree of the Blessed Isle of Death and Rebirth.
The Senior Druidess makes the offering to the sacred fire.
'O Great, Mysterious, Veiled One,
Accept our worship and our praise,
And grant us your blessings."

I think that it is now that you hold the doxie aloft and run around the small fire.


----------



## SINC

> I'll bring the sacrificial virgin (if I can find one) and Sinc has promised to dance naked around the bonfire at midnight.


Carex, the sacrificial virgin will not be hard to find. By coincidence your town's virgins are holding their annual christmas get together tonight. You will find them in that phone booth on the corner of town.

And yes I guess I did promise to dance, but it will be around the fire after it has died and all have gone to bed.

That way I can use my special chant, 

Take a prance
Called a dance
With no pants?
Fat chance!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Hmmmmm, no one in The Shang between 5:30 last night and 6:30 this morning MST.

Could it be the guys are getting ready to do their Christmas shopping?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all.
Love your signature Sinc. 
The temps are warmer today so I am going to venture over to Chez Marc for a regular hot chocolate and a S'toon berry muffin.
Did I miss something or has LGB been away for a while from the shang? I may need him for harbouring the brass monkey for a while


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I was out mailing off your gift, along with some other gifts, this morning. Hopefully, the sight of doxie fur muckluks under the tree won't freak out your cat. I know of only MannyP who has a doxie, so his slippers should keep little Jack content on Christmas morning.


----------



## Carex

And of course Dr. G was up at the crack of dawn to greet the day on this fine Winter Solstice. I hope you didn't have to knock too many druids out of the way to get a good view up on Signal Hill.


----------



## SINC

Today has always been a turning point for me. It was my grandfather who first taught me at a very early age that from this day on, daylight gets longer and it is downhill to spring. I still at my age, cling to that those teachings during those dark and very cold days of January.

It takes me through the worst winter has to offer with optimism for change. In has saved me from SAD all these many years.

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Good advice, unfortunately, it takes at least a month before you really notice a change for the better (longer days).


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, in that it was raining (at least it was +10C) with no actual sunrise at 7:47AM, there were only a few dozen Druids up on Signal Hill. Of course, since I had the four ceremonial doxies, we were given preferential treatment. Luckily, modern day Druids do not sacrifice doxies, nor have to run around naked around a fire like you west-coast pseudo Druids.


----------



## SINC

I was in a local grocery store yesterday and when leaving the check out counter, I wished the middle aged lady cashier a Merry Christmas and all the best for the New Year.

She looked both ways to be sure no one was in ear shot and whispered, "Merry Christmas to you too sir, but we're not supposed to say that. Only Happy Holidays."

I cannot imagine how hard it must be for a person like her to suck it up and toe the company line.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

That's very frustrating to me.

The sad part is she probably needs the job otherwise she would have fully said Merry Christmas, instead of whispering it.  

Don't get me started again SINC!! 

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Over the years, I have had dozens of students wish me a "Merry Christmas", only to email me back apologizing for not knowing that I was Jewish. I told them one and all that I did NOT mind being wished a Merry Christmas, which relieved them greatly. 

So, Happy Whatever one and ALL!!! Paix.


----------



## Moscool

Christmas was cool for the Jews too. After all, it is a celebration of a Prophet. It started getting pear shaped when the Spaniards turned into Nazis before the time... 

You have to thank Coca Cola and consumerism for the ultimate monotheist reconciliation: no self-respecting Jewish boy would want to skip Santa: Hanukhah is for Auntie, the one with the beard and the $5 note; Xmas is for the PS2


----------



## SINC

Dr, G., you are not alone in your views on Christmas. Today's Edmonton Sun has an interesting column by Mindelle Jacobs, who is Jewish, on the subject today. It seems to me her views pretty much 
mirror yours.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I say "Bug Humbar!" to those who want to take the joy out of this season. I too like to listen to and stand during the Hallelujah Chorus from Handel's Messiah, even though as a young boy I heard it as "The Harry Lewis Chorus".


----------



## MaxPower

Monday night, my Dad and his wife flew in from Duneden Florida, where they have made their way to in their 36' Hatteras via the Mississippi.

They will be staying with us until the 27th. So far it has been fun.

After they leave, my Brother-in-Law, Sister-in-Law and their three kids will be staying with us for a while as well.

3 KIds, not including my boy























I'm looking forward to it all, but I can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, I could always send over the "Fearsome Foursome" to keep those four boys in line. 

http://shw.fotopages.com/2534734.html


----------



## SINC

Well folks, I have come to a decision.

I WILL start my Christmas shopping early this year, and that of course can only mean one thing.

I have to start today. 

Yes, I know one should not rush during the holiday season, but damn it, I am going to make an exception. I am going to hit the mall at 10 this morning and I will be done and outta there by noon.

This all because I have a BD party for a friend in the local this afternoon and tomorrow I have been invited for Christmas brews with ex work mates from the newspaper community.

So, shop it is!

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

SINC, I'm very impressed with your planning and forethought. Best of luck.










New boss guy brought out Christmas mimosas for us this morning. Champagne is a breakfast drink when you add orange juice to it. Unfortunately, we ran out of champagne long before we ran out of orange juice.

Still, work is much more fun this way.


----------



## SINC

I hope no one minds, but I started the fireplace. It seems to add a bit of Christmas warmth to the old Shang, not to mention Santa's heels!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a fine touch to Ye Olde Shang. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

I left the house at 10:18 a.m. and when I checked my watch on leaving the last check out stand it read 11:54 a.m.

One hour and thirty six minutes, five stores $700 or so and presto, I was done!

See, now that wasn't hard at all people!

I can now leave the wrapping until tomorrow. (A guy has to have something to do on Christmas Eve alone while one's wife works!)

Now for that BD party. Bring it on!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Nicely done Sinc. Enjoy the party and I hope you won't be too lonely while wrapping ... Pass the Baileys please.


----------



## SINC

I'm home!

Yikes, not one, nor two, but three pints!

Not to mention TWO eggnogs!

How's my typing so far folks?

Hmmm, spell check says OK, so I am gonna crack another one.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Off for my midnight Neighborhood Watch patrol. The doxies are all snug, asleep in their beds, with visions of dog food drifting through their heads. So, I guess I shall have to take Max The Wonder Dog with me on patrol.

Goodnight to one and all. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Well, it's the day before Christmas and things will be be busy for the next few days. I'd like to extend Greetings of the Season and a Merry Christmas to all my friends here at ehMac. Whatever your religious beliefs, it's a great time to get together with others and share friendship and love. A tremendous legacy.


----------



## Bolor

Well said, Peter.
I too want to wish: "Merry Christmas to all and to all a good Night"


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall echo Bolor's statement -- "Merry Christmas to all and to all a good Night"


----------



## Moscool

Merry Christmas morning to all West of me. It is a glorious day. My wife went to the airport to pick up her parents; mine arrived two days ago. I'm in charge of the turkey (and its glorious cognac basting







)... Time to get to work!


----------



## SINC

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas to one and all west of me. Sinc, a special "Paix, mon frere" for all of the joy and uplifting of spirits you have brought to ehMacLand this past year.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

And many warm festive wishes to all of you from Fife, on this fine sunny Christmas Day.


----------



## Cameo

Well, everything is cleaned up, including three fish and one westie (who is now white again for a short time) and I can finally relax and enjoy the rest of the day.

Here's hoping everyone had a wonderful Christmas morning and that santa was good to one and all.

As with last year my kids got me something special and meaningful - they were more excited about giving me mine than getting theirs. 

I shall have to shut off my dancing penquin now though - jingle bells gets to be quite enough after awhile. That was one of last years gifts from my youngest son - and it reminds me soo much of him that I will treasure it forever. Nothing else could capture the same sense of silliness.


----------



## SINC

If you're paying attention here folks, and who isn't?, you will see that I am using my new Bluetooth MacMice to navigate ehMac today!

Thanks, Santa!

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Merry Christmas Shangsters! We are just now digging out from a mountain of paper and hiding indoors from the rain. Watching movies, eating good food and listening to great music will be the order of the day.


----------



## SINC

Carex, a great idea as I too am watching movies.

I am sitting home alone in my living room watching "The Quick And The Dead", a Louis L'Amour western starring Sam Elliot.

My wife is at work today from 3:00 to 11:00.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cameo

My favourite author has been Louis L'Amour and I just adore Sam Elliot. Great movie - seen it I don't know how many times.
The book was the best. Katherine Ross, who also stars in the quick and the dead is in real life married to Sam Elliott.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The quick and the dead" = somewalking slowly by my house and making fun of the doxies as they play in the front yard.

We had a few centimeters of snow this evening, which made it a white Christmas. Thus, it was mild this morning (my Christmas wish) and white this evening (my wife's wish). Thus, we are both happy. The doxies love to play in fresh not-to-deep snow, so they are happy. I guess everyone in the G household is happy.

Peace to one and all.


----------



## SINC

Cameo, you mention Katherine Ross as Mrs. Sam Elliot, but the title role and only female in my version of the movie is Kate Capshaw.

Are they one and the same?

Cheers


----------



## Pelao

Hey SINC

Merry Christmas to you. I have the wired MacMice - how do you like the BT one?


----------



## Cameo

Maybe it was Conagher I was thinking of - he starred in one of Lous L'Amours movies with Katherine Ross - I will have to find out which one now...curious.


----------



## Cameo

Sorry Sinc - I just googled Conagher - this was the one with KR - I have seen both movies


----------



## MaxPower

A belated Merry Christmas to one and all.

This year was a special Christmas as it was my son's first Christmas. Of course he got spoiled.

My Dad and his wife came up to visit us during Christmas. They traveled to Florida with their boat via the Mississippi where they left their boat and came here to spend Christmas.

Last night we had an awesome turkey feast.

Today we are going to my Aunt and Uncles for Christmas as well as another turkey feast.

Tomorrow my Dad leaves and wife's side of the family will be arriving for Christmas and another turkey feast.

For those who are not counting that's three turkey dinners. I can feel the triptophen (sp?) coma coming on.










As for me, my wife got me an autographed framed poster of Dale Earnhardt Jr. A very nice surprise.

I hope everyone had a nice Christmas this year.


----------



## SINC

Paleo, so far I like the MacMice just fine, although I do find it a bit "touchy".

I find the left and right click to be very touchy and sometimes I "click" when I don't intend to, but I am sure it is just a matter of getting used to it. I also have to remember to turn the darn thing off. I had a Logitech wireless before that never had to be turned off, but I hated that "dongle" thing. It really wasn't wireless because of it. Also, I now have to get a BT keyboard as I gave the old set to my daughter for her new iBook.

Cameo, no need to be sorry, I just couldn't find the actress you referred to. Thanks for setting the record straight.

And MaxPower, if you keep ingesting all that turkey you will turn into a new search engine called "Gobble"!

Cheers and all the best of the season to all!


----------



## Bolor

A good day here to sit in front of one boob tube or the other. Too cold to venture out to Chez Marc for my daily injection of 4B


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, one 4B coming right up. Notice the little umbrella in your cup? This establishment trys to stay "high tech" in our drinks to go along with our wi-fi setup throughout the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

I can't imagine Bolor hasn't noticed them Dr. G.

After all, they are so colourful!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

An update on our new motor home. When we arranged to have the GPS satellite dish transferred from our current rig to the new one, we discovered it was not in fact pre wired for the dish.

So, back to the drawing board. We re-ordered an identical unit pre wired this time, and it will now be off the line on February 18.

They are built in Winkler, Manitoba and then driven to dealerships by retired Triple E employees, so ours will now arrive in early March. 

If you are interested in seeing the web site look here. We bought the A29 model Embassy.

Cheers


----------



## Pelao

SINC
Thanks for the link. I have forwarded it to my wife. She is somewhere over the Andes now on her way to Santiago. She will look at it tonight and then I know the reaction - she will want to speed up or plans.

What a beautiful machine.

tell me what made you choose gas as opposed to diesel?


----------



## Bolor

That's what got stuck in my nostril and I threw away.








My eyeballs were frozen shut!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we spoke to our lawyers at Dewey, Cheatham and Howe, and they advise us not to give you any more drinks with little umbrellas. Sorry. Still, the upside is that your 4Bs are free for the rest of the winter. Paix.


----------



## SINC

> SINC
> Thanks for the link. What a beautiful machine.
> tell me what made you choose gas as opposed to diesel?


Pelao,

Easy, the A29 is a special edition, with only 10 being built in Canada. Although a 2005 coach, the chassis is a 2004 Ford Triton V-10. These normally sell for $104K with no extras.

We got the "no charge" XL special option package, which includes:
Holding tanks enclosed, insulated and heated.
Rear Auxiliary heater.
Thermal pane windows. (These options make it fully usable in winter months.)
Light package in baggage compartments.
Rust protection.
DVD / VCR combination unit.
Air Conditioner, 13,500 BTU with heat strip.
Thermostatically controlled ceiling fan in bedroom.
A & E Patio awning, vinyl, 15 foot.

The diesel units add huge dollars to the cost as they are built on a Freightliner chassis. Try $100,000 more or so for the diesel. I can buy a ton of gas for that kind of money, thus the decision. At nowhere near 6 figures, it is a bargain! 

Cheers


----------



## Pelao

SINC

That is fantastic value. I agree with your diesel logic.

Now, please accept a virtual drink from me by way of a "cheers" to all the hard work which earned you and Mrs SINC this wonderful toy.


----------



## SINC

> Now, please accept a virtual drink from me by way of a "cheers" to all the hard work which earned you and Mrs SINC this wonderful toy.


Can't argue with you there Pelao. I appreciate your toast! My sons are camera shy, but here are my two favourite gals, daughter left and Mrs. SINC right!










(Um, that would be moi, centre.)

Cheers


----------



## Pelao

Nice family.
Someday i would like to be introduced to the little silver guy in your left hand.
Speaking of which, it appears your right hand is ready to accept another one


----------



## SINC

> Someday i would like to be introduced to the little silver guy in your left hand.
> Speaking of which, it appears your right hand is ready to accept another one


Ah, you refer to the elusive western "silver bullet"!

And yep, I have been known to handle two at a time, especially during the Big Valley Jamboree where the picture was taken last August. Can hardly wait to take the new rig down to Camrose in 2005!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Time to close Chez Marc, I see.

Since I don't have to work this week, I guess I can handle the job!

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Nah, go to bed big fella, I don't have to work until Wednesday so I'll clean up tonight. I need to finish a glass of fine port anyway. 

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

What are all of these empty Silver Bullet beer cans and empty bottles of Port doing all over the floor????????   Someone has some explaining to do this morning!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., there were no cans on the floor when I left. Maybe the Doxies . . .  

I am off the the motor home dealer today to sign more papers to reflect the different coach we ordered.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, checked out the security tapes in the Cafe Chez Marc. Do you own a pink cowboy hat and a "Klein for King" sweatshirt? His/her face is not visable on the tapes. Still, we were able to recycle the empties and send the proceeds to the tsunami victims via the Red Cross. So, at least someone may benefit.


----------



## MaxPower

This morning I finally awoke from my turkey induced Tryptophan induced coma.

I don't want to see food let alone turkey until Thanksgiving. 3 turkey dinners are enough for me.

Uh Oh. getting sleepy again........


----------



## SINC

> Do you own a pink cowboy hat and a "Klein for King" sweatshirt?












Nope.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, that takes you off of the hook, but the hat is the same in the tape. Whatever, the mess is finally cleaned up and the proceeds of the recycling have gone to a good cause. I have seen hurricane and tornado damage up close, but I can't even imagine the massive devistation of this tsunami. These are about 7-foot waves that are normal off the coast of NL, and I could feel the power of the pounding surf even though I was standing on solid rock. What a wall of water might do to an inland area is beyond imagination.


http://shw.fotopages.com/2650346.html


----------



## SINC

Am I the first to post in the new Shang?


----------



## MacGenius

you sure are! Welcome back!


----------



## SINC

Nice job guys is my first impression. Give me time to look around!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

I'ts good to be back with Old friends and familiar faces.


----------



## Moscool

Hey; looks pretty groovy. I need a bit of time to feel my way around the new house...


----------



## SINC

Hey, MaxPower, Moscool! Good to see you. Now all we need is Peter, Dr, G., Bolor et al!


----------



## MaxPower

Cool.

I just noticed that I am now a senior member. And I didn't have to do all of the work that other Senior Members did. :lmao: 

BTW, I don't notice a report bad post red icon thingy underneath my name. Perhaps its not visible to me but to others?


----------



## MacGenius

Since we're the controllers here we get to set the user rating according to your post count.
If we were really nasty we could enable the reputation system


----------



## MaxPower

I kinda had a feeling that you were looking out for me.

So now I can get really nasty and no one will snitch on me.


----------



## Dr.G.

*Back again..........I think*

I think that I am back online here in The Shang in good old ehMacLand. Not sure what happened to my Mark Twain avatar. Still, the announcement of my death was somewhat premature, to paraphrase MT. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I see your Twain avatar just fine Dr. G.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

*I once was lost...........but now I'm found*

I had to go back to the UserCP section and reclaim MT. Thought that I might switch, but I figured that I have done a few posts with Mark Twain, and I guess the two of us have been stereotyped here in ehMacLand.


----------



## Bolor

I'm Baaack
It's good to see all the familiar faces. I've missed chez Marc and my 4B shots. All is back to normal :heybaby:


----------



## maximusbibicus

MacGenius said:


> Since we're the controllers here we get to set the user rating according to your post count.
> If we were really nasty we could enable the reputation system


Another board i frequentt uses the rep system. I love it.

Would it be considered in the future?


----------



## MacGenius

During the import process the user information is brought in including avatars that are hosted elsewhere. Internal avatars are not imported.

I took the opportunity to bring in the old avs from UBB so you guys would have them again but you need to pick them in your avatar settings under your control panel.


----------



## Carex

Whoo, glad to be back in the Shang. With the big snow storm of '05, we had our phone line go down, cutting off phone service and internet access to our house. It's been 3 days. It's like being on Gilligans Island; no phone, no lights, no motorcar, not a single luxury. I'm starting to suffer withdrawals, but hopefully we'll be on line some time today. 

Keep on groovin'


----------



## Dr.G.

*Missing Doxie*

Bolor, all is the same in the Cafe Chez Marc........but one of the doxies is missing.    I received an ransom note, but I am holding out. I was asked for $10,000 for the return of the doxie. I figure that if I wait for a day or so, I shall be able to ask the kidnapper for at least $500 if I promise to take Daisy back. :greedy: She can be a handful.


----------



## Moscool

Whoohoooo

I've been celebrating with my favourite tipple.

Those in Québec can get it below (strike notwithstanding):

http://www.saq.com/pls/devsaq/generator.pp_afficher_page?p_iden_tran=16876249&p_modi_url=0110061733&p_nom_page=fiche_descriptive.saq&p_tab_para=vide!vide&p_tab_para=p_no_prod!00562553


----------



## Bolor

*Missing Daisey*

:rofl:
Has the perp had enough yet? :scream: Is it safe to send out the Mounties? Or should we wait until she finds her way back home? In any event, I think all will turn out well


----------



## Peter Scharman

*Missing Doxie*

I have beeen requested by the kidnapper to be a third party negotiator. He has considered Dr. G.'s offer to return Daisy along with a $500 payment to take her back. He says that, considering the extensive damage she has created, $500 is a bargain and will voluntarily bump the payment to $1000 if you take her back NOW. He would just throw her out the door, but can't get anywhere near the ferocious mutt. He signed his note "Desperately Desiring a Disbursement Deal for Daisy the Delirious Doxie"

Personally, I'd hold off for a couple of days until the offer reaches $2000 :heybaby:


----------



## SINC

ADDDDDiteration is good!

Finally got my avatar down to a better size. Perseverance!


----------



## Carex

What time does the meditation and deep breathing class start? I will be at the front of the line. I could use a hot chocolate too (laced with something to calm the nerves).


----------



## MaxPower

*Found a cool little function!!!*

I was just poking around and Bolor and I could have used this when we were trying to guess the number of people who have posted in the Shang.

Just click on the post count to the right and a summary pops up showing who posted and the number of posts as well. 

Very sauve.


----------



## MaxPower

Just trying to get into the top 5 of posters here in the Shang.


----------



## MaxPower

Now I'm cheating


----------



## Carex

Cheater


----------



## MaxPower

Cheater, Pumpkin Eater.


----------



## Carex

That reminds me of a joke: 

Cinderella was getting ready to go to the ball. She had the gown, the carraige and the glass slippers and was good to go but she was still crying. 
What is wrong now asked the fairy godmother, by this time exasperated.
Well, says Cinderella, you have done some much, but I really must tell you before I go, It is that time of the month for me, and I'm feeling a little self concious about it with all these fancy clothes on. 
Fairy Godmother spins around, aims her wand at the last remaining pumpkin and turns it into a... tampon. 
Don't forget about midnight she mumbles as the carraige takes off for the ball. 
Fairy Godmother is waiting around, long after midnight, to hear how the evening had gone. She was getting quite worried when who should show up, in rags with a group of mice and one glass slipper. 
Where have you been, I was worried sick, especially at the tampon. 
Well, you know, the clock struck twelve after I left the ball, I lost my shoe, and I started to feel really uncomfortable until I met this nice man. 
You met a nice man? Who was it?
I forget his name exactly, it was Peter.. Peter...


----------



## MaxPower

*As Dr. G might say*

Carex,

This Saturday night you are headlining at the "what's up Dachs" Comedy Club at the Shang


----------



## MaxPower

By the way, I haven't seen Cameo around? Is she still around?


----------



## SINC

*I don't get that!*



MaxPower said:


> I was just poking around and Bolor and I could have used this when we were trying to guess the number of people who have posted in the Shang.
> 
> Just click on the post count to the right and a summary pops up showing who posted and the number of posts as well.
> 
> Very sauve.


All I get is your post in a new window. I clicked on the #4744 to the right of your post.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, I saw Cameo had a couple of posts in one thread I visited asking about some of the new features. But of course, I can't find them again now to save my soul.

Quick answer, yep she is still around!


----------



## Dr.G.

*Welcome home Daisy.*

Just went to the front door to sign for a FedEx Express delivery......................Daisy, plus a certified check for $2673.83, a new iPod, a new G5 iMac, AND a demo version of the new mini-Mac (which we shall call Mini Marc).:lmao: 

All is well once again. Drinks on me at the Cafe Chez Marc!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, thanks for all of your assistance on this matter. Premier Danny Williams of NL would like you to negotiate with Paul Martin on a new Atlantic Accord. Interested???


----------



## Peter Scharman

*Atlantic Accord*



Dr.G. said:


> Peter, thanks for all of your assistance on this matter. Premier Danny Williams of NL would like you to negotiate with Paul Martin on a new Atlantic Accord. Interested???


I didn't know that Paul Martin was selling Hondas. :lmao: BTW, Accords aren't made in Canada, just Civics and Acura EL.:yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, stop fooling around and help make NL a "have" rather than a "have not" province so that we can pay into the equalization fund rather than to always draw from the fund.


----------



## Cameo

Yup, Maxpower - still here, thanks for thinkin of me. I hope everyone had a great holiday - I missed the board when it went off the air. I wish there had been a little notice.

Good to be back - not sure yet if I like the new layout - it has good features to it certainly - just not quite as much of a homey feeling. That may come though.
People are the same and that is what really counts. Good to have everyone back.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Cameo, I agree with in regarding the format. It feels too "data base" like to me, with the fields structured and too much blank space compared to the old format. But I guess to get the improvements, you have to go with the package.
Dr. G., I can't help fooling around. I also can't help much with the oil revenue negotiations. Maybe if I take down the Newfoundland flag I get some favorable attention for the cause.   Seriously, I hope the Newfoundland people see some real benefits from whatever new revenue comes into the government's coffers.


----------



## MaxPower

I am close friends with MacGenius - the one who helped out ehMax with the transition and they are working on creating a more home feeling that everyone is used to. And yes the RED will be toned down quite a bit.

I had a sneak peek today at the proposed layout and I really like it. I just hope that ehMax likes it too (hint).


----------



## MaxPower

*Posting count*

Sinc,

At the Everything Else level of the board, before you get into the Shang, just click on the number of posts in the Replies column. You should get a pop up window that displays the posters and their number of posts for the thread.


----------



## SINC

Gotcha, Maxpower, now I see, thanks!


----------



## MaxPower

And I'm slooowly catching up to Dr. G for the number of posts.

NOT!


----------



## SINC

I had to bring in my brass monkey last night. Man oh man, is it ever cold out there this morning. Wind chill at -45 as I write. I can hardly wait to go to work. But a little cold has never stopped a westerner from keeping their appointed rounds, but then again, I am not a mail man!


----------



## MaxPower

*Brrrr.*

Ki, Ki, Ki, Cripes that's cold.

I really hope your brass monkey is OK though.


----------



## Bolor

*Brass Monkeys*

 Maybe we should both send our brass monkeys to LGB ... Has anyone seen him lately?
-20 wind-chill this morning, but snow, ice pellets, freezing rain, rain, freezing rain again and then more snow on the way this evening


----------



## MaxPower

The Temperature is supposed to really drop here by the weekend. In the meantime we are supposed to experience highs around 10° then down to -10.

I'll bring my brass monkey in then.


----------



## MaxPower

Whoo hoo!

I made it to the top 5 posters in the Shang.

I'm nippin at your heels Peter.....


----------



## Moscool

Well it is cold here today: about +8 C, but with a chilly wind  

On the minus side, I had to go and change all 4 tyres on my car today  , a bit of a hole in the wallet... So to celebrate, I went to play a quick 9 at the local golf academy before making it back to the office   

MP: nice feature on the count. Fun to see that Macello is still in the top 20...


----------



## MaxPower

Moscool said:


> MP: nice feature on the count. Fun to see that Macello is still in the top 20...


That _is_ funny. :rofl: We have to do something about that


----------



## MaxPower

*So What is the Shang?......*

MacGenius asked me the other day "So what is the point of The Shangri-la Clubhouse"?

I simply replied "Think of it as a Seinfield episode".

He suddenly got it.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, re your comment "And I'm slooowly catching up to Dr. G for the number of posts", there has to be some mistake. There is NO way I have posted 1700+ times in the Shang!!!! I demand a recount. I do NOT want the hanging chads counted.

Wait, just did an internal search, and it seems like I have mentioned the words "doxie", "doxies" or "dachshund" 13,297 times in the Shang, so maybe this count is accurate.

Wonder if "doxie", "doxies" or "dachshund" will be part of my banned words list? We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Wait, just did an internal search, and it seems like I have mentioned the words "doxie", "doxies" or "dachshund" 13,297 times in the Shang, so maybe this count is accurate.
> 
> Wonder if "doxie", "doxies" or "dachshund" will be part of my banned words list? We shall see.


I am pretty tight with one of the administrators. I can arrange "doxie", "doxies" or "dachshund" to be part of your banned words list if you wish.


----------



## SINC

*What???????*



MaxPower said:


> I am pretty tight with one of the administrators. I can arrange "doxie", "doxies" or "dachshund" to be part of your banned words list if you wish.


What, and spoil all my fun? And think of poor Peter. And what of Dach's Comedy Club?

Such dastardly and dangerous deeds should never be considered against Doxies!

Noticed my use of ADDIteration there did ya?


----------



## Dr.G.

Take away doxie-derived words and I am lost. I shall have to resort to my Rex Murphy venacular, and such a maleficient horizontally propelled current of mellow melange you shall not want to hear soon. In "The Book of Wisdom by Macnutt" it is written that "Ban not, and ye shall not be banned." Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Take away doxie-derived words and I am lost. I shall have to resort to my Rex Murphy venacular, and such a maleficient horizontally propelled current of mellow melange you shall not want to hear soon. In "The Book of Wisdom by Macnutt" it is written that "Ban not, and ye shall not be banned." Paix.


Just as long as you stay in my good books Dr. G., which by the way you never left.  

Doxie derived vernacular is a much a part of the Shang as it is Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, you flatter me with your comment that "Doxie derived vernacular is a much a part of the Shang as it is Dr. G." I would offer you free coffee and muffins at the Cafe Chez Marc, but that would tarnish the spirit of friendship...................How about a doxie????????????????? No one can resist the sad eyes of a doxie, or outrun a doxie when they are in pursuit of a hug.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538198.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538199.html


----------



## SINC

*Hugs!*

Hugs!

Now there you have struck upon perhaps the best, but alas unknown single healing gesture ever used by mankind.

When I am down, gimme a hug and I am back at it!

A hug from your mate is pure therapy every single day!

I even hug my male friends on occasion. (Special occasions that is!)

Hugs are fantastic!


----------



## Carex

> I even hug my male friends on occasion.


And I thought Sinc was against gay marraige!! :lmao:

Boom, boom, out go the lights.

Night all, see ya tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, doxies take hugs more than they give hugs. Still, they are able to bring joy to anyone.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> And I thought Sinc was against gay marraige!! :lmao:


Carex, have you been smokin' that green stuff in your avatar?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MaxPower, you flatter me with your comment that "Doxie derived vernacular is a much a part of the Shang as it is Dr. G." I would offer you free coffee and muffins at the Cafe Chez Marc, but that would tarnish the spirit of friendship...................How about a doxie????????????????? No one can resist the sad eyes of a doxie, or outrun a doxie when they are in pursuit of a hug.


They do look cute Dr. G, although I would be extremely cautious when approaching them. From what I've heard they are a wolf in sheep clothing.  

Speaking of hugs, my Aunt gives the best hugs. I don't know what it is, but you just can't resist receiving a big hug from her when you see her.


----------



## Carex

Sinc, you are the one going around huggin' everybody!


----------



## SINC

*Not EVERYBODY Carex!*

Just the ones I like, and any gal who will let me!

Yea, I actually posted from a PC. After fiddlin' around for two hours!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Yea, I actually posted from a PC. After fiddlin' around for two hours!


Good stuff SINC!!

What did you finally end up doing? I would however HIGHLY suggest you quit using MS Exploder and go get your self a copy of Firefox over at: Mozilla.org 

Great browser and an really nice email client over there as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, re your comment "They do look cute Dr. G, although I would be extremely cautious when approaching them. From what I've heard they are a wolf in sheep clothing.", if you only knew. This is why they are used to guard guard dogs such as German Sheppards and Dobermans. They are like swarming hornets when they are in attack mode. They could bring down a moose in less than a minute. Luckily, ours are semi-civilized.


----------



## Carex

Pirahnas with fur??


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, they are called "carpet sharks", and for good reason. Here is a link to a pic or Rootie training the pups, Abby and Jack, to "attack and retrieve". Granted, these are toys, but dachshunds were bred to hunt our badgers.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2536194.html


----------



## SINC

*Check out the photo!*

A friend sent me a photo of the tsunami about to hit Phuket.

The size of it is unbelievable!

Take a look, I posted it in the Tsunami thread. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, where was the person who took the picture actually located (e.g., in another skyscraper, on a mountain)?


----------



## Carex

I'll bet he was hovering in a helicopter, waiting for the tsunami to roll in. Or he was reporting the morning commute!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, where was the person who took the picture actually located (e.g., in another skyscraper, on a mountain)?


I have no idea Dr. G., a friend just e-mailed it to me today, sorry.


----------



## Cameo

Regarding hugs - the start of making everything better in my books.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, doxies can never get enough hugs. Thus, it's a "win-win" situation all around, since there is nothing finer than to hug a doxie................other than hugging my wife.


----------



## Cameo

My shepard is like that - I had to convince her she is NOT a lap dog, she is just too big. Darn near broke her heart, which is as big as she is. Soo, a great big hug seems to make it better for her.


----------



## SINC

Everyone knows that hugs are required often to keep warm in the bitter cold of this mornings Alberta.

I'll get one from the wife before I leave, but I ain't touching the guys at work! (Carex)


----------



## Carex

Again I'm not saying a thing. 

One I will say is that I'm honored to add my 500th post to the clubhouse. Who is headlining at the What's Up Dach's Comedy Club this evening? Hopefully the coffee is hot, the muffins are fresh and the doxies are in a cuddly mood!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman

*Comedy Club show*

Tonight's show at the Comedy Club will be the almost forgotten act of Dr.G & Peter. They will be doing their legendary rendition of "Who's On First, Who's On Second?". After 40 minutes of Vaudeville style jokes and skits, there will be a two hour intermission, followed by a Dancing Doxies rendition of Swan Lake. Intermission is free and you get paid $10 if you stay until the end of the show.


----------



## SINC

I'm considering paying ten bucks so you guys won't perform!


----------



## Carex

I'm in. Sinc will give you $20 and I will owe him


----------



## MaxPower

Make that $30 you have to pay SINC.

You do take IOU's? Don't you? :greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight, for one night only, at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club -- 
Dr.G. and Peter recreate the ABBOTT and COSTELLO famous sketch
"Who's on first?", with a technological twist.

COSTELLO CALLS TO BUY A COMPUTER FROM ABBOTT . . . . 

ABBOTT: Super Duper computer store. Can I help you? 

COSTELLO: Thanks.I'm setting up an office in my den and 
I'm thinking about buying a computer. 

ABBOTT: Mac? 

COSTELLO: No, the name's Lou. 

ABBOTT: Your computer? 

COSTELLO: I don't own a computer.I want to buy one. 

ABBOTT: Mac? 

COSTELLO: I told you, my name's Lou. 

ABBOTT: What about Windows? 

COSTELLO: Why? Will it get stuffy in here? 

ABBOTT: Do you want a computer with Windows? 

COSTELLO: I don't know. What will I see when I look in the windows? 

ABBOTT: Wallpaper. 

COSTELLO: Never mind the windows.I need a computer and software. 

ABBOTT: Software for Windows? 

COSTELLO: No. On the computer!I need something I can use to write
proposals,track expenses and run my business. What have you got? 

ABBOTT: Office. 

COSTELLO: Yeah, for my office. Can you recommend anything? 

ABBOTT: I just did. 

COSTELLO: You just did what? 

ABBOTT: Recommend something. 

COSTELLO: You recommended something? 

ABBOTT: Yes. 

COSTELLO: For my office? 

ABBOTT: Yes. 

COSTELLO: OK, what did you recommend for my office? 

ABBOTT: Office. 

COSTELLO: Yes, for my office! 

ABBOTT: I recommend Office with Windows. 

COSTELLO: I already have an office with windows! OK, lets just say
I'm sitting at my computer and I want to type a proposal. What do I need? 

ABBOTT: Word. 

COSTELLO: What word? 

ABBOTT: Word in Office. 

COSTELLO: The only word in office is office. 

ABBOTT: The Word in Office for Windows. 

COSTELLO: Which word in office for windows? 

ABBOTT: The Word you get when you click the blue "W". 

COSTELLO: I'm going to click your blue "w" if you don't start with 
some straight answers. OK, forget that. Can I watch
movies on the Internet? 

ABBOTT: Yes, you want Real One. 

COSTELLO: Maybe a real one, maybe a cartoon. What I watch is none of 
your business. Just tell me what I need! 

ABBOTT: Real One. 

COSTELLO: If it's a long movie I also want to see reel 2, 3 & 4. Can
I watch them? 

ABBOTT: Of course. 

COSTELLO: Great! With what? 

ABBOTT: Real One. 

COSTELLO: OK, I'm at my computer and I want to watch a
movie. What do I do? 

ABBOTT: You click the blue "1". 

COSTELLO: I click the blue one what? 

ABBOTT: The blue "1". 

COSTELLO: Is that different from the blue w? 

ABBOTT: The blue "1" is Real One and the blue "W" is Word. 

COSTELLO: What word? 

ABBOTT: The Word in Office for Windows. 

COSTELLO: But there's three words in "office for windows"! 

ABBOTT: No, just one. But it's the most popular Word in the world. 

COSTELLO: It is? 

ABBOTT: Yes, but to be fair, there aren't many other Words left. 
It pretty much wiped out all the other Words out there. 

COSTELLO: And that word is real one? 

ABBOTT: Real One has nothing to do with Word. Real One isn't 
even part of Office. 

COSTELLO: STOP! Don't start that again. What about financial bookkeeping? 
You have anything I can track my money with? 

ABBOTT: Money. 

COSTELLO: That's right. What do you have? 

ABBOTT: Money. 

COSTELLO: I need money to track my money? 

ABBOTT: It comes bundled with your computer 

COSTELLO: What's bundled with my computer? 

ABBOTT: Money. 

COSTELLO: Money comes with my computer? 

ABBOTT: Yes. No extra charge. 

COSTELLO: I get a bundle of money with my computer? How much? 

ABBOTT: One copy. 

COSTELLO: Isn't it illegal to copy money? 

ABBOTT: Microsoft gave us a license to copy money. 

COSTELLO: They can give you a license to copy money? 

ABBOTT: Why not? THEY OWN IT! 

A FEW DAYS LATER . . 

ABBOTT: Super Duper computer store. Can I help you? 

COSTELLO: How do I turn my computer off? 

ABBOTT: Click on "START"..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I thought that the doxies were doing Madame Butterfly rather than Swan Lake.


----------



## Carex

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

That was very entertaining. Good job Dr. G and Peter. I take back what I said before. Maxpower will be supplying my $10


----------



## SINC

Some days you guys are too much!

And by the way Carex and MaxPower, I'm broke now!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, all money collected from this weekend's gala show shall go to the ehMacLand food bank. Laughter is free, but Peter and I do not want to profit from the cover charges. Seeing the devilishly dressed dancing doxies perform Demitrie's "Dachshunds die liebe iz zies" ("A doxie's love is sweet") should be the main drawing card tonight.


----------



## Peter Scharman

*Comedy Club*

Excellent script, Dr.G!!
The Dancing Doxies were originally going to perform Madame Butterfly, but thought it may be too feminine for Rootie. I don't know how Swan Lake will improve things, but that's what they chose for tonight's show.
I don't know about you Dr.G, but I'm sorely tempted to take the offers NOT to perform if the bidding gets a bit higher. We could take the night off and hang around Chez Marc and buy a round with the money we're paid. So, waddya think....work or play?? :baby:


----------



## The Doug

Dr.G., would doxies ever consider entering a competition such as *this*? Just curious...


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, remember, we are keeping/using NONE of the money from the show. It is ALL going to the ehMacLand foodbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, Max, our terri-poo cross, would be a great dock dog, since he loves to swim and can jump quite high. The doxies are another story. I am amazed how these freaks of nature are able to jump onto a bed. It is like me being able to jump up to a 12 foot high ledge. They like the water in the hot summertime, but their swimming abilities are limited. Their digging paws are helpful when swimming, and they rotate their tails. But their odd shape and weight makes it difficult for them to keep anything but the tips of their noses above water. Now, if you have tunnel trials, they excel at these, and there are actually tunnel trials in Europe which have doxies root out fake badgers.


----------



## Dr.G.

In that the Shang thread was started on April 5th, 2003, I was wondering if there are any other thread that are active that have survived this long???


----------



## Dr.G.

What page was the Shang up to before the new format????


----------



## Peter Scharman

With the new format page count, we started the year on page 473. I don't know what the page count was on the old format, but given the copious amount of empty space on the new postings, it would have been much lower. There can't be any other thread that has lasted anywhere near this long. If you consider the fact that this thread is really just a continuation of the original Monster Thread (that ran past the thread length limits), this may be some kind of forum record. Vive la Shang!!
OK, sorry folks, ....no free round of drinks tonight at Chez Marc. The good Dr, (not a medical doctor) has declared that verything must go to charity. He doesn't believe that charity begins at home  The Dr.G and Peter show is about to begin now (Calgary time for Sinc's benefit). See you all there....Yowza! I just saw Rootie back stage with his tutu....gorgeous!, simply gorgeous!


----------



## Carex

I think the page count is unchanged from before. 

Bring on the doxies, we are half way through a fine bottle of South African red wine here. 

(sound of clapping)


----------



## Dr.G.

Just read the reviews from the Globe and Mail re the doxie version of Swan Lake.

"Brilliant British choreographer Matthew Bourne turns tradition upside down with a new spin on "Swan Lake," resetting Tchaikovsky's classic into a fantasy 1950s Shangri-la Club House and replacing the traditional female corps of leggy, tutued swans with a menacing flock of doxies.

This most revered of classical ballets did not appear in a blaze of glory, and even the exact origins of the ballet are uncertain. The Petipa/Ivanov version of Swan Lake that we consider the "standard" today was in fact created after Tchaikovsky’s death and was greatly altered from the original concept. Many of the features of Swan Lake that we believe to be from the original production (e.g. the White Swan pas de deux) were the result of revisions after the Petipa/Ivanov version. There is surprisingly little that was written down during the creation of the music or choreography. All we have to go on are personal recollections and memoirs that were written a long time after the event and thus subject to some skepticism and much debate among scholars.

However, it is the opinion of this reviewer that this rendition of Swan Lake shall go down in history as one of the greatest moments in ballet history. At the finale, I saw grown men openly weep."


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I also just read the Globe's review of our act.

"It is rare that a person should have the opportunity to see the rebirth of historical moments and great social movements. However, in the opinion of this reviewer, the witty Peter S. and the ever saterical Dr.G. have brought to life, once again, the classic traditions of Jewish Vaudeville. This show was more than a revival. It was a rebirth, a return to a moment in time that we all thought had died under the weight of mindless TV sitcomes and stand-up comics. I laughed so hard I thought that, for a moment, I was going to die. Had I died, I would have died a most contented man, ready to meet my God with a smile on my face and ready to ask 'Lord, who's on first?' Yes, it was a night to remember indeed."

I was afraid that the doxies would be a tough act to follow, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## SINC

*Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well done chaps!


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> I was afraid that the doxies would be a tough act to follow, but I guess I was wrong.


Well, seeing as we were the warm-up act, it WAS a hard act to follow!
However, compared to the graceful, short-legged, twirling, ballerina doxies, we _towered_ above them.
I noticed that the Globe reviewer had to rush to the men's room for a change of underwear before the act had finished. The rumour is that Steve Martin, Robin Williams and Eddie Murphy will be attending the next performance. Rodney dangerfield would have been proud of us!(RIP)  
Well, I'm still exhausted, so I'm going back to bed for the day. See you tomorrow!


----------



## SINC

Yawn. Me too.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Each year the American Theatre Wing’s Tony Awards® bestow Tony Honors for Excellence in the Theatre on institutions, individuals and/or organizations that have demonstrated extraordinary achievement in theatre.

The recipients of 2005 Tony Honors for Excellence in the Theatre were announced on Jan.14th, 2005. In the opinion of the judges, the performance of Swan Lake by the 'Fearsome Foursome' Doxie troupe was of such high quality and excellence that this award was truly earned. Kudos from a grateful audience of theatre and ballet lovers to doxies Rootie, Daisy, Abby and Jack."


----------



## Carex

What about Peter and Dr. G in the Comedy category. I thought they were shoe ins!!?? What a rip. Fix, Fix. Boo, hiss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the Tony Awards are for the theater, with a special section for ballet. Peter and I do Jewish Vaudeville, which is not considered legitimate theater. Still, the laughter we bring to others is award enough for us both.


----------



## Carex

Yes, I realize that the Tony Awards are for theatre. Apparently they are not broken down into categories (is that what you are saying?). Having never watched the awards being given out, I just naively assumed that they had comedy, musical and drama categories. My bad.


----------



## SINC

I am having one of those empty headed mornings. Normally I write most of my column early on Sunday, but so far, ziltch.

There must be something out there?

Hey just a minute. Just read that Normie Kwong, former Eskimo great and Calgary resident has just been appointed our new Lt.-Gov.

I can probably scare up a few graphs on that!


----------



## SINC

It's OK folks, you can come back in now. I've finished washing and waxing the floors and they are now nice and dry. Just be careful not to slip.


----------



## Peter Scharman

YEOWWW!!! I've fallen and I can't get up! Who's the idiot who waxed the floors??


----------



## SINC

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## MaxPower

I wish there was a smily of a guy smacking his forehead. :nuts:


----------



## Bolor

ooops, I forgot to take my boots off. Is this chez Marc? If not i've lost my way ... again!


----------



## SINC

*Bare foot traction is best!*

So take off your shoes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Read the sign on the door -- Shoes are optional, but socks are required. Don't step on the doxies. Don't feed the doxies. Don't trip over the doxies. In God we trust, All others pay cash. Paix.


----------



## SINC

*Anyone figure out GIFs yet?*

Has anyone (Peter?) figured out how to post an animated gif inside a post without using the "attachments" thingy? 

That way it requires clicking on a "black box" as in my previous post which is just plain uncool!

Help appreciated.


----------



## Peter Scharman

*Animated GIFs*

Unfortunately, this new BB format is not as user friendly as the old one. I can't find any "automated" link setups here, so I guess you'll have to do it manually. Animated GIFs will have to be linked to a URL address, the same as a web site link. The typed setup would be by typing "*[/B]" then pasting in the GIF's UR...nt to the ehMac server and linked internally.*


----------



## SINC

*This is only a test*

Fingers crossed, here goes:


----------



## SINC

*OK Peter, here is how it is done!*

post the url as you suggested BUT with







on either side of it. Seems to work just fine.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

You could also just simply go to the advanced reply by clicking the reply button just below the avatar, then by clicking the image icon (the one that looks like a mountain with a postage stamp in the corner). If you are unsure there are tool tips that pop up when you run your mouse cursor over them.


----------



## SINC

*Well there ya go!*

Thanks MaxPower!

Nice to know it's as easy as that!


----------



## Bolor

*Chez Marc question*

Since the weather here is going to be so bad over the next while, I was wondering if Chez Marc delivers? It's too dam cold to venture out for my daily fix of 4B chocolate. So if it cold be sent over by Doxie express, I would appreciate it. Of course, I'm will to pay for the service


----------



## Carex

Doxie Express??? Where are you when we need you. Bolor is in dire straights.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, help in on the way. I have to bundle them up a bit to make it to you, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, help in on the way, but I have to find a doxie raincoat for them to head out into the Tropical Punch.


----------



## Carex

I was putting out the call for Bolor. But yes, we are getting punched again as there are heavy rains outside my window as we speak. 

The latest and greatest meteorological term "Tropical Punch". Word spreads fast. They should have named it the Hawaiian Punch, it would have been funnier. 

Did we have 'weather bombs' when we were kids or did it just snow alot? I don't remember.


----------



## Peter Scharman

OOOPs! I knew better....you're right, the URL of the image should be wrapped with the







, not URL. 
Thanks MaxPower for the direction to the not-so-obvious icons for wrapping options.


----------



## SINC

All that moisture from the wet coast is headed our way for the next few days. The only problem is that it hardens coming over the mountains and lands here as that white stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

SQ, all I get is an "invalid" reading on your link.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

Dr. G., I hope this works!


----------



## Dr.G.

SQ, not the container I remember, but thanks for the memory.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

Dr. G., my hapless fumbling to present you with your gift has left me humbled. I have paid the price for my ragging of you and Sinc.

As penance, I shall do the washing up inthe Shang for the next two days.

PS. How do I now get rid of the thumbnail-link, so that all that is left is the image?


----------



## SINC

SQ, you can likely use the edit feature to rid yourself of the thumbnail. If I recall, there is a "delete" button to the right of the image. Good luck.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

Sinc, I used "Additional Options" > "Attach Files" in the Edit dialogue. That uploaded the image from my desk top, but I didn't want the thumbnail. If I delete the thumbnail, I think I delete the image as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SQ, you might want to do your penance ("I shall do the washing up inthe Shang for the next two days") prior to The Doxie Dance of Doom. Each January, on the first full moon (which falls on the 25th of this month), dachshunds from all over ehMacLand congregate (this year it is at The Shang) and go through some ancient ritual. In that it was the dachshund that carried the fleas that carried the Plague back in the middle ages, there is some sort of ritual to "make clean" (I forgot the Latin term for this phrase) the dachshunds. It can get to be an awful mess. So..........................., as the old saying goes, "caviet emptor".


----------



## SINC

SQ, maybe try posting the image using this advice from MaxPower:

"You could also just simply go to the advanced reply by clicking the reply button just below the avatar, then by clicking the image icon (the one that looks like a mountain with a postage stamp in the corner). If you are unsure there are tool tips that pop up when you run your mouse cursor over them."

Provided that is, that you have a .Mac account or something similar to host the image.

Just a thought.


----------



## MaxPower

A couple of notes regarding images:

Adding the image as I mentioned, works if you are pulling an image off another site. For example Amazon.

If you are uploading an image, say a picture off your Digital camera, use the attach image function to upload the image to the ehMac Xserve.

I hope this clears things up some what.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

Thanks for taking the time to help over this Sinc. Does that mean the New Reply button under and just outside of the post box?


----------



## MaxPower

> Does that mean the New Reply button under and just outside of the post box?


Yes. That's correct. That reply button goes directly to the Advanced Reply. If you click on the reply button inside the post box you will go to the quick reply at the bottom of the page. However, if you hit go Advanced, this will also take you to the Advanced reply.

I use the quick reply If I do not intend to attach pictures or smilies in my message.


----------



## SINC

Boy am I glad to see this thread salvaged, although it did miss a couple of posts by MaxPower and I earlier today.

Fortunately they can be reposted, although I doubt it is necessary is it MaxPower?


----------



## MacGenius

I'm having the server recalculate the threads so it might take a little while for things to be back to normal. But the Shang is baacck!!

MacGenius


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Boy am I glad to see this thread salvaged, although it did miss a couple of posts by MaxPower and I earlier today.
> 
> Fortunately they can be reposted, although I doubt it is necessary is it MaxPower?


Glad to see it back as well.

As far as reposting. I can't remember what I did five minutes ago let alone repost a couple of messages. :yikes:


----------



## Carex

You don't realize how good something is until it's gone. Sniff.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr G must be on Valium right now." 
"The Shang isn't just a really long thread, it is a part of everyone who has contributed to the thread and those who read it. I'm starting to sound like Dr. G."

Yesterday is but today's memory and tomorrow is today's dream. We share the best of our own selves in The Shang. We have known the ebb and tide of Life here, and made many friendships here. It is here that we all listen to our own sigh of the sea. It is here where we all hear the laughter of children and springtime flowers. It is here where we sense the endless path of memories.


----------



## ehMax

I promise to never try to delete that first empty post again.


----------



## SINC

Hats off the The Mayor. He realized he made a mistake any one of us has done over the years, but did not run. Instead he stood his ground, admitted what happened and got busy to resurrect The Shang.

Three cheers for ehMax, I say!

Heck, we may have to make him and honourary member!


----------



## Carex

Not so fast Sinc. There is still the secret initiation to consider. No one has every been admitted without that. Of course we can't tell you want it is, until you become a member. Catch 22 really, sorry about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, it has been our tradition to forewarn all those who might consider going through the initiation that it involves doxies, memorizing a portion of "The World According to Macnutt", oranges, doxies, an Apple IIe, bubble gum, doxies and 7 sheets of paper and one pencil. Most people ignore this forewarning, which is why there are so few initiated member of The Secret Society of The Shang (Triple S Double T for short).


----------



## Cameo

Don't forget that they have to read the Shang from top to bottom!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, that is the final piece of the initiation.


----------



## MaxPower

So Mr. Mayor?

Are you up for the challenge????? Well. Are you? :naughty:


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, remember, our mayor is allergic to doxie dander and oranges, and thus, cannot undertake the full initiation. Of course, if you want to do the Dance of the Dachshund for him, as well as the orange roll, then be my guest. However, if I recall, you swore off of oranges after the rolling "event", and little Abby made you cry like a 5 year old.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Dr. G. I thought I had repressed all memories of that frightful month. 

Only the truly brave should undergo this simply horrific ordeal. :baby:


----------



## SINC

*Time to switch*










Give up on the oranges MaxPower and you will be fine. Always remember an apple a day keeps the Dr.'s Doxies away!


----------



## Bolor

Brrrr. There is light at the end of the tunnel. I shall send the doxie express on it's way after they drop off my daily ration. The next few days will be warmer and I will venture out of the house and over to Chez Marc :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Always remember an apple a day keeps the Dr.'s Doxies away!" This is really an optical illusion, since doxies like to play with apples.


----------



## SINC

*Well whadayaknow!*

And here I thought this was an optical illusion:


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, the Doxie Express might be a bit delayed. The snow drifts around my house are covering up small cars............and the brunt of the storm is still hours away. So, it might be a bit difficult for them to get going..................or even out the door. I could toss them out the second floor window, and let them dig their way out of the drift, but with winds of over 100k/h, I am not sure where they would land should they get airborne. Sorry for the delay. 

Needless to say, I only got laughter from FedEx when I asked them about a pickup. The St.John's area is closed until further notice, sometime in May I fear. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks anyway Dr. G. We seem to have gotten through that one and you will need the doxies at home to keep you company while you shovel out. We'll keep the home fires burning at Chez Marc until your return


----------



## SINC

*A Picture from Dr. G.'s front door:*


----------



## Dr.G.

A view of Dr.G's street
http://shw.fotopages.com/2861771.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201458.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201459.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I am housebound with nothing but doxies and hot chocolate.........any takers???


----------



## Dr.G.

Two years ago this Tuesday...............by this Tuesday, it shall be worse.
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201460.html


----------



## SINC

If anyone has a spare few minutes today, you might want to toss a few shovels full of snow off Dr. G.'s driveway.

Many hands make light work when a fellow Shanger is in need of a bit of help.


----------



## Macman27

I'll be right there, let me fetch my coat...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we need help with the slush. A few feet of snow.........add some sleet........and now some rain, and it gets VERY heavy. Heartwise Dr.G. suggests pushing and NOT lifting.


----------



## SINC

Attaboy Macman27, we need all the help we can get! Thanks!


----------



## MaxPower

I'd love to help fellas, but this is what I've been dealing with since yesterday afternoon.

Its a picture of my business partner's office. A pipe burst and this is the result. Fortunately, the Xserve was spared.

It appears that SINC had the weekend shift.


----------



## Carex

Max, that is just nasty looking. Hope everything turned out alright. 

Does anyone still need help with the shovelling? I am (relatively) young and able bodied and always willing to help. 

Had a busy weekend with the 5 year old. She is turning into quite a social butterfly.


----------



## MaxPower

It looks a lot worse than it is. Our insurance company brought in a clean up company and the office *almost* looks back to normal. There was very little in interruption of business, which is good.

Hopefully it is all sorted out this week.


----------



## Macman27

*Spare shovels*

I think there are some spare shovels on the west coast. They need pumps not shovels, although at my last job i picked up water shoveling as a skill...


----------



## Bolor

MP, I'm glad things were not too bad for you and things are getting back to normal. 
Carex, like Dr. G. said, pushing wet snow is better than lifting/throwing. If you can help, I'm sure it would be appreciated. 
Mm27 will have to be the sole Northern Ont. representative as I am unable to cope with large loads anymore. I'm good at supervising though>  and willing to lend moral support.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog that envelopes us here in St.John's is bringing on a eerie stillness and foreboding. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning to the east coast. I hope the weather out there has settled down and that no one is overdoing it with the shovelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, 15-20 more cms tomorrow and 25-30cm more on Thursday. Then, another inch of rain and some freezing weather to make matters worse. Anyone want to give a doxie a warm and dry home???


----------



## Macman27

Dry for sure but it's not all to warm here. I thought doxies were thermo-nuclear powered?


----------



## SINC

Back to -10 this morning and only a slight rise today. The rest of the week including the weekend call for cloudy skies. The gloomy days of February have arrived early.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacMan27, who ever heard of a "thermo-nuclear powered" dachshund???


----------



## Carex

Is this the clubhouse or the weather station? 

Dontcha mean "Thermo NOO CUE LAR"!!??


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, doxies are like compliments, they fit in well in any and all threads.


----------



## Macman27

There is a doxie here that takes his owner down to the mail every Monday morning. I noticed a strange glow under him, part of the propulsion system, I suspect. He goes like stink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't underestimate the speed of a doxie. They are built for digging, but their legs can get them going quickly. Stopping and turning is another matter, however.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., we once had a Lhasa Apso named Digger.

Perhaps it would be a more fitting name for one of your next litter?


----------



## Carex

Digger the dog, diggin' he goes with you when you explore. Just pull his leash and go for a walk, he's your dog for sure.

Old jingle for a toy. I didn't get one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Digger, Dagger, Killer, Thriller and Moe are the top names selected for Daisy's puppies............whenever.


----------



## SINC

*Yep, that's it Carex*



Carex said:


> Digger the dog, diggin' he goes with you when you explore. Just pull his leash and go for a walk, he's your dog for sure.
> 
> Old jingle for a toy. I didn't get one.


You nailed it as the kids back in 1977 named him after the toy. They didn't get one either!


----------



## Carex

> They didn't get one either!


Ya big meanie.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, I like your new avatar. Your signature hits too close to home ... heheheh. 
Has Dr. G gotten dug out yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you joke of course with your question "Has Dr. G gotten dug out yet?" Currently, according to Environment Canada, it is snowing at the rate of 7cm an hour over St.John's. I think that this is a conservative extimate, since a meter-high stick I poked into a snow back had nearly been covered up in total. We shall see. Even the doxies are refusing to go outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received the following email:

"My Dear

I have a profiling amount in an excess of US$423M,
which I seek your partnership in accommodating for me. You
will be rewarded with 40% of thetotal sum for your
partnership. Can you be my partner on this?
INTRODUCTION OF MY SELF:
I am Ms.KIMAEVA LIOUDMILA, a personal secretary to
Mikhail Khodorkovskythe richest man in Russia and owner of
the following companies:Chairman CEO: YUKOS OIL (Russian
Most Largest Oil Company) Chairman CEO:Menatep SBP Bank (A
well reputable financial
institution with its branchesall over the world)

SOURCE OF FUNDS:
The documents of the above funds in question was
handed over to me tobe used in payment of an American oil
merchant for his last oil dealwith my boss Mikhail
Khodorkovsky. Already the funds have been deposited with
TRESURY SERVICES EUROPE ,where
the final crediting is expectedto be carried out. While I
was on the process, My Boss got arrested forhis involvement
on politics in financing the leading and opposing political
parties (the Union of Right Forces, led by Boris Nemtsov,
and Yabloko, a liberal/social democratic party led by
Gregor Yavlinsky) which poses treat toPresident Vladimir
Putin second tenure as Russian president. You can catch
more of the story on this

http://newsfromrussia.com/main/2003/11/13/51215.html

YOUR ROLE:
All I need from you is to stand as the beneficiary of
the above quoted sum and I will arrange for the
documentation which will enable TRESURY SERVICES EUROPE
transfer the sum to you. I have decided to use this sum to
relocate to American
continent and never to be connected toany of Mikhail
Khodorkovsky conglomerates. The transaction has to
beconcluded in 2 weeks
As soon as I get your willingness to comply through
my most private email address( [email protected]] I will
give you more details.
Thank you very much

Regards

KIMAEVE LIOUDMILA" 


So, I sent her a confirmation that I was prepared to send her a certified cashier's check from the ehMacLand Savings and Loan Bank, for $1,345,832.44 in ehMacadoodles. I am awaiting her reply.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes Dr. G., the old "scam the scammer trick"!


----------



## Bolor

hehehe. Good one Dr.G. ehmacdoodles are as revered as Cdn tire "money"  
You probably won't get an answer unless she's smarter than we think  
there doesn't seem to be much going on at Chez Marc these days. I dropped in for my daily ration of 4B and therwas no one there


----------



## MaxPower

Hey all. I haven't popped into the Shang for quite a while. I have been up to my eyeballs dealing with the insurance claim related to our little flood and I have my regular work flow to contend with as well.

Funny, I inherited my wife's old Palm Zire, to help me become more organized. As a result, I am busier than I ever was.  Go figure. Something to help you streamline your work flow actually makes you more busy.


----------



## SINC

Hi MaxPower, good to see you back. I got a Palm Zire 31 for my 60th and it is really good for one thing. The built in alarm set to reville never allows me to miss taking my meds on time!


----------



## Carex

Oh, MaxPower, just in case you are confused, the dancing dwarf is actually Sinc. It is a real picture so it makes him easier to recognize. I was confused at first too.


----------



## MaxPower

I've been here, just not posting.

I really like my Zire, and this is my first PDA since my Newton. So I really had to recall how to use Graffiti. But it is like riding a bike - you never really forget. Once I figured out how to get iSync to work with it, it was really nice.

BTW, SINC, I liked you old Avatar better. It seemed to define who you are on ehMac and I could identify you with it.


----------



## SINC

You mean this one, MaxPower?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, she emailed me back and I made the following suggestion -- She is to send me a cashier's check for $5000 Canadian, and I would send her a cashier's check for 250,000 ehMacdoodles. 

Let's see ..........................250,000 ehMacdoodles = 13 cents in Canadian tire money..........................................and if I get one of my doxies a tennis ball from Can.Tire to play with and the ball cost $1Canadian........................and I use my 13 cents of Canadian Tire money as part of the purchase..................and the doxie loses the ball........................which is then found by one of the other doxies...........and they get into a fight over ownership of the ball...........................and the resulting vet bill is $1237.83 Canadian.......................................and I decide to get five Can.Tire tennis balls for $4.99..............................and I pay for the tennis balls using ehMacdoodles.....................which would get me arrested..................and if I serve 7 years in jail.......................and I lose a yearly salary of $69,000.........but I work in prison earning $1.25 an hour making doxie dog tags........................and I am able to finally come out of prison a free man...........................then it's worth it all.

I AM A FREE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I always think of your old avatar as "Sunrise over the South Side Hills here in St.John's. When the sky is that red at sunrise...............sailors had better take warning.


----------



## MaxPower

Much better Sinc. You may need to resize it though.

But you didn't have to do it on my account.......


----------



## SINC

Gee MaxPower, I made it 100 x 100 pixels just like it says to do.

Smaller eh, OK, I'll try.


----------



## Carex

Bring back the dancing dwarf!! 

There seems to be a "change your avatar" movement afoot. 

I am starting a petition to get Sinc to bring back the dancing dwarf.


----------



## MaxPower

Today we are having a party to celebrate my son's first birthday. How time flies.

He is sitting next to me right now in his high chair, eating his Cheerios and looking at his Elmo balloon saying "emah". I think he likes his balloon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to you both, MP and little MP. Would he like a doxie puppy???????


----------



## SINC

*St. John's Compact Vehicle*

If anyone is planning on a visit to Chez Marc today, you may want to borrow this


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, all the water has now frozen. Fresh snow this morning was like icing sugar, so soft and dry.............most uncommon for us here in St.John's. Doxies LOVED playing in this snow. It's cute to watch our four doxies and Max (the terri-poo) running around the cul-de-sac with the four local children on the street that love our dogs. They have dogs of their own, but they are big dogs. Doxies are fun to play with when they are in "play mode". When they are in attack mode...................well, luckily, they love these children.


----------



## SINC

*Surprise!*

We got a phone call this morning that our new motor home is three weeks ahead of schedule and arrived in Edmonton last night.

That meant that this morning I had to start up the old one, chip the ice from around the tires, get insurance and plates and run it down to the shop to get it inside for the night to thaw out.

Tomorrow I will have to crawl up top and remove the GPS satellite dish and take it over to the dealer for installation on the new rig.

Then I will have to patch the roof to seal the holes it will leave and then find a storage space to park it until spring so I can bring the new one home.

Not to mention I now have to completely empty the old one and fill the new one. Bedding, dishes tools chairs and whatever else has to be moved. 

I sure hope the weather stays fairly warm for this exercise.


----------



## SINC

Uh, oh!

What's going on here? Nearly two full days and not one visitor to The Shang?


----------



## SINC

Dr. G.? MaxPower? Bolor? Carex? Peter? Moscool?

Anyone?


----------



## Carex

Helloooo Sinc. Can you hear the echo? Dr. G might be snowed in. I don't know about the others. Maybe everyone is out enjoying the sunshine. 

We may not always be here, but we will always return.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm here. Not really posting, just been too busy trying too play catch up.


----------



## rhino

Some of us are here, just lurking like the slough shark pike cruising the weeds for a tasty perch. Looks like you'll have good weather to swap stuff between motorhomes. Trading the old one in or selling it privately?


----------



## MaxPower

I received news on Saturday Morning that my Uncle had passed away after suffering an aortal aneurism. It was a sudden illness that took the entire family buy surprise.

I was asked by my Aunt to be a Pal Bearer for my Uncle. I consider that one of the greatest honours that could have been asked of me. As I walk my Uncle to his final resting place, I will do so with great pride.

He will be missed dearly.


----------



## Moscool

*No-one at the inn?*

Sinc you're right, not much activity but a hell of a week last week. The highlight was probably going to bed at 1a.m in a mad rush to finish my book, waking up 3 hours later to catch a flight and then working straight through to 7p.m. followed by a formal dinner... And just when I thought I could rest, my 2:30a.m. Saturday night party was followed by a 9:00a.m. Sunday meeting where I had to shaved and reasonably articulate. Man I hate shaving at weekends!  

Anyway, all good fun. Makes me feel almost young again


----------



## Moscool

MP, sorry about your uncle. 

Think of all the good times you had together while you carry him; it will make the burden lighter...


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, my condolences. I am glad you view this service as an honour. I did as well when called upon.

rhino, no not trading in. Will sell privately. If interested, PM me.


----------



## MaxPower

Thank you all for your condolences.

The shock of the loss hasn't sunk in just quite yet. I'm sure it will hit home a little harder tomorrow and Wednesday. It doesn't matter how many times I've done this. It never gets any easier.

What has come a such a shock is that he appeared in good health at Christmas. It goes to show that you never know.

But I have been thinking of all the good times and laughs we shared. I remember one in particular that makes me smile and laugh to myself every time I think of it.


----------



## Carex

My father in law (very nice man) passed away from the same thing about 5 years ago. They are always sudden. A weak section of the aorta that is not easy to detect. It was most likely inherited (the weak wall) and it would come as a surprise. It is virtually like blowing a hydraulic hose, except this hose is the artery that comes out of the heart. 

Sudden passings are the hardest to take. There is no run up or relief that may accompany a long battle against a terminal illness. Our hearts are with you and your family.


----------



## Cameo

Sorry to hear about your loss Maxpower - it is never easy to accept and there is nothing anyone can really say to make it better except that your friends are thinking of you at this time and all you have to do is reach out.

I am sure that your uncle would wish for you to only remember the happy times when you think of him and not to dwell on the loss. Just keeping someone in your heart is a way of keeping them forever.


----------



## Macman27

It never gets easier. Just remember, the experiences you had together are a part of you and in that way he lives with you. My heart and prayers are with you Maxpower.


----------



## MaxPower

Again. Thank you all for your thoughts.


----------



## SINC

*Tomorrow's The Day!*

Will he, or won't he? Time will tell . . .


----------



## Carex

I'm sure the folks at our local ski hill would like to kick his little a** into next week. Not only did he not see his shadow here, he has been up building condos, drinking margaritas and partying hard.


----------



## Bolor

I would also like to add my condolences, Maxpower. I am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Bolor

Our local ground hog won't even poke his head out. If he does, he certainly won't see his shadow


----------



## Bolor

Congrats Sinc on the arrival of your new baby ... the new motor-home.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Bolor.

I have to pick it up tomorrow or Thursday once they finish the final systems inspection.

I am just a tad concerned about how much room I will have on my pad for this beast. It will take some rather delicate driving to centre her up.

I may even shoot some pictures if I am successful in getting it in the parking spot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on your soon-to-be new arrival, Sinc. Head out east at your first chance.

This is my 9000th post...........................had I not lost 550 posts. So, the drinks are on me.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the great weather continues to hold in our area. Hard to believe for the end of January and the start of February. Water running everywhere, but a welcome respite from the dark and cold days of winter. Somehow spring does not seems that far off now.


----------



## Macman27

Dark and cold days of winter are just starting, still got 2 months to go before spring whispers her first breath. Then we'll be luck if the snow is gone at the end of May!

Anyway I'm off the th "Bay", hope you enjoy your new toy Sinc.

Len


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> This is my 9000th post...........................had I not lost 550 posts. So, the drinks are on me.


Let me see what I can do about this my friend.


----------



## MaxPower

Consider what I had to do, done.

It is now in the hands of a higher power Dr. G..........


----------



## SINC

*Well Done MaxPower!*

Good to know you are looking after the good Dr.!

In other news, Punxsutawney Phil may have seen his shadow, and I gather so did Wiarton Willy so six more weeks of winter is in order for the east.

Balzac Billy here in Alberta on the other hand, says we will have an early spring. Yippee!


----------



## Dr.G.

"In other news, Punxsutawney Phil may have seen his shadow, and I gather so did Wiarton Willy so six more weeks of winter is in order for the east.

Balzac Billy here in Alberta on the other hand, says we will have an early spring. Yippee!"

That makes Balzac Billy and St. John's Johnny saying that there shall be an early spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, as my grandfather would say, "from your lips to God's ear". We shall see. Posts mean little, in that it is not what is in the post counter that makes the person, but what's in his/her character.


----------



## Macman27

It's still February here in northern Ontario. Groundhogs or no, a dive off any dock around here may break you arms and head, and you would only get wet when the snow melts while you are in the emergency room. (It may freeze again before a doctors attends you though.) The frost mice are merrily chewing on the telephone wires and haven't gone into hybernation yet.


----------



## MaxPower

I found out that my High School Buddy that was presumably lost in the Tsunami Disaster is fine after all.

He was in Mexico at the time. Like all small towns the rumor mill runs rampant.

It is a relief however.


----------



## Carex

Excellent new MaxPower. I'm sure there are a few relieved people in ??? Lynden?

I am off to find some snow in the interior of BC. The coast mountains have been hammered by unusually warm weather this year. Hope this doesn't happen in 2010!! 

I'll check back in on Monday. I may need a hot chocolate to warm me up. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> Excellent new MaxPower. I'm sure there are a few relieved people in ??? Lynden?



Actually Grimsby. My home town, where we will be moving back to on the 18th.


----------



## Bolor

Actually, Wiarton Willy did not see his shadow. I think nearly all of Ontario had cloud cover. Unfortunately, what goes for southern Ontario does not apply to us in the north. Oh well, all we can do about the weather is complain and for the last couple and the next couple (of days) I'm not complaining ... +3 tomorrow!
Sinc, I look forward to seeing the pictures of your new motor home


----------



## The Doug

¿Dónde está LGBaker?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yo no sabe. Como estas, mi amigo?


----------



## The Doug

No puedo quejarme. Y es viernes!!!

¿Y cómo es usted?. 

Visito raramente el clubhouse del Shangri-La, pero realmente pienso que debo venir en más a menudo.


----------



## SINC

Huh?


----------



## MaxPower

Uh. What SINC said Amigos.

Vios Condios Michachos. (sp)


----------



## Dr.G.

Asi asi, mas o menos, El Doug.


----------



## Dr.G.

From the "Now I've Seen Everything" file -- designer iPods for dogs. The first one is a brown iPod which was made especially for a chocolate standard poodle. It is called the iPoodle.


----------



## The Doug

And then there's the iPug. I am sure that certain friends of mine would go for an iPug without a second of thought. This model is even smaller than the Shuffle, and demands constant user input. If you leave it alone even for a moment, its volume automatically increases to the highest possible level.


----------



## SINC

Then of course there would be one for my daughter's dog, the iApso (lutley don't believe a word of some post here!)


----------



## The Doug

I heard that the doxie-specific model has been delayed somewhat. Steve Jobs et al. are currently in negotiations with the IOD (International Order of Doxies), which has insisted on a departure from the traditional _iPod_ name format. The new model will likely be released with the name, _I, Doxie._


----------



## Dr.G.

The new iPod MacroMini Shuffle was designed after a doxie -- long and short.


----------



## Dr.G.

Each of us may be losing postings, but The Shang is nearing 5000 total posts.


----------



## SINC

*A Tight Squeeze!*

Well, we got the new motor home parked, but had to leave it just barely off the street. I could back it up another 15 feet or so, but when I do so, I cannot get out of the darn thing. With only one door located on the passengers side, the eave of the garage prevents the door from swinging open. Which means I have to pull ahead until the door just clears the eave to get out. Next step is to cut a triangle piece out of the eave so to allow the door to open once I back her all the way in. You might also notice from the pictures I don't have a whole lot of room to manouver either!


----------



## MaxPower

Let me be the first to say that's a nice tenement on wheels SINC.

Congratulations on your new purchase.


----------



## The Doug

Congrats on your new arrival - AND on your superb parking job, Sinc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is big enough to hold our celebration for the Shang's 5000th posting. I'll bring the muffins and the doxies.


----------



## SINC

No problem, Dr. G.

Bring 'em on!


----------



## Moscool

*Substance abuse*

My oh my:

This parking space is the best antidote against any form of substance abuse!


----------



## SINC

'Tis a sober job to be sure Moscool, but I accept it as a challenge to keep my driving skills polished!


----------



## Moscool

Wait for me!  

Just dropped my PB at the AppleStore for repair. They say 2-3 days.

Would not want to miss the Shang's 5th ton would I?


----------



## SINC

Let us know when its done Moscool. But tell 'em to hurry!


----------



## Carex

Is someone planning a party around here??


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Carex, when we hit post #5000 here in The Shang.


----------



## MaxPower

Well, we're one post closer now.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Every small post, added to what we've already achieved, gets up all one step closer.


----------



## The Doug

Esto es una contribución pequeña, pero espero que ayude. ¡Vivo el Clubhouse del Shangri-La!


----------



## SINC

I'm not real sure what The Doug had to say there, but I bet it was good!

Seventeen to go!


----------



## The Doug

_"This is a small contribution, but I hope that it helps. Long live the Shangri-La Clubhouse!"_


----------



## BigDL

Any guesses how many more *sleeps* before the "BIG DAY" arrives?


----------



## Macman27

I haven't been in for a while, I've been in the city, City of Heros that is. So addicted...

Any new shows planned? Any hot chocolate left?


----------



## talonracer

It is as I sip my 3rd coffee of the year, today, Feb 8th, that I do my bit to bring the Shang closer to the goal.

Wanted to make sure I wasn't getting addicted to caffeine, so I cut it all out of my diet for over a month. No withdrawal symptoms at all =]


----------



## MaxPower

Honestly talonracer, you're freaking me out with your Avatar.


----------



## talonracer

HAHAHAHA!!!

Why's that? Tis just me...


----------



## Dr.G.

We are running out of coffee...............but we still have some fine herbal tea to sooth the savage beasts.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are also reaching page 500.


----------



## Bolor

Oh no! Not herbal tea! how am I ever going to get my caffein fix with that stuff? I have to keep my nerves on edge somehow


----------



## Dr.G.

Relax, Bolor, we still have your caffine-enriched hot chocolate. It's called Monster Jolt, and has kept the doxies running for 28 hours so far.


----------



## The Doug

I suppose that there must be _something_ in herbal tea that would put your nerves on edge, if you drink enough of it. Wanna try?


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, you don't know what herbs I have put into the tea....................


----------



## The Doug

Ah! Then perhaps just a sip will suffice.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sip would keep you going for a few hours. This is strong stuff. Doxie fur is the critical ingredient.


----------



## Dr.G.

And I use only free-range doxie fur for the finest quality of single-malt herbal tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

And it comes from Standard Wirehaired Doxies..........the best of all dachshund fur. As well, I add home grown mint.


----------



## Dr.G.

5000 posts!!!!!!!!!! Never thought we would get past 100 posts, if the truth be known. Kudos to us ALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Let the Celebrations Begin!!!!!!!

All I can say is WOW. 5001 posts. Too bad Guiness wasn't interested in this thread or had a category for that fact. Oh well we can all be proud that we have accomplished such a feat, and a collective accomplishment it is.


----------



## talonracer

hahaha, nicely done Dr. G, hedging your bets with multiple posts in the 4990's....

Caffeine all around! Huzzah!


----------



## Dr.G.

TalonRacer, herbal tea for you????


----------



## Moscool

*Two daggers in my heart!*

First hit: I miss the party and have to type this from a Pavillion  

Second hit: I got a voice mail from Apple telling me that the repair will cost about C$1300 !    

Well things can only get better...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, sorry to hear about your repair costs.


----------



## SINC

I guess I got here late, but what the heck, let's party on!


----------



## SINC

Just did a quick check and for the record, here is the list of those who have posted 100 times or more in The Shang:

Posts

Dr.G.
1770

SINC
802

minnes
417

Peter Scharman
264

MaxPower
235

jeac5
201

Moscool
170

Bolor
147

MACSPECTRUM
119

Carex
104

lotus
102


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I lost 1500 posts, so I can only wonder how many of them were from The Shang. I think that all of my doxie postings, along with the various "The World According to Macnutt" postings were deleted. C'est la vie, it's a grand party.


----------



## talonracer

No thanks Doc... never have, don't think I ever will.


----------



## Dr.G.

TalonRacer, "try it, you'll like it". Of course, we might have a cup or two of Dr.G's Ambrosia and mint herbal tea for your lady love. She will have one cup and come to live with you wherever you go. My wife swears by it, in that she left Calgary 10 years ago to come and live with me. We were married 9 years ago...and have been soulmates ever since. Enough said.


----------



## MaxPower

LOL.

Dr. G. AKA, Dr. Love.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G.'s Theme Song!


----------



## Carex

How was the party? Quite a momentous occasion, and I'm glad to have contributed over the years. I'd like to thank my mom, my manager.... ooops, wrong thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Love Potion #9 is like warm beer compared to my Ambrosia and Mint tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxP, the Love Doctor is in and waiting for patients. Tell me you tales of woe, and I shall concoct a potion just for you..............one sip and.................well, we have thousands of satisfied customers that shall tell the tale of renewed vigor, charisma and an urge to write and share poetry. All for the price of a contribution of money or non-perishable food to your local food bank. 

Please be advised that Dr.G., The Love Doctor, is in no way affiliated with Dr.G's Den o' Doxie Doom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, you missed a gala event. Catch us for posting #10,000.


----------



## SINC

The first post in The Shang was April 4, 2003, so we made the magic 5,000 in about a year and 10 months.

With the growth in membership resulting in an increased number of posters, we should make 10,000 in about a year or so.

Well, maybe . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, by my estimate, if we have 109 more doxie owners who actively partake of The Shang as their doxie hangout, we should reach the 10,000 post level by Easter/Passover. Well, maybe . . .


----------



## SINC

One thing is for sure, if we continue to try and determine when we will reach that next milestone, we are contributing to the post numbers just by doing so, non?


----------



## The Doug

SINC said:


> One thing is for sure, if we continue to try and determine when we will reach that next milestone, we are contributing to the post numbers just by doing so, non?


Mais oui!


----------



## Dr.G.

Tres bon. Paix.


----------



## Macman27

And now we approach one quarter of the next hundred, 10k will be a cinch!

I will have some of that tea, anything with roots and twigs is a good replacement for caffine!

A vistit from the doxies will get you hoppin too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macman27, a cherry tree bark and sasparilla root tea coming right up. We shall even put a doxie on your lap to watch you drink. 

http://shw.fotopages.com/2536191.html


----------



## Macman27

Oh that sounds delightful Dr.G!


----------



## Dr.G.

You should try this drink with one of my wife's homemade Montreal style bagels, lightly toasted and served with some homemade jams.


----------



## Dr.G.

WASHINGTON (AP) -- The Bush administration asked the Supreme Court on Thursday to block a New Mexico church from using hallucinogenic tea that the government contends is illegal and potentially dangerous.

We may be next. Caveat emptor.


----------



## SINC

A friend and I spent yesterday afternoon cutting a five foot long by one foot deep piece out of the eave of my second garage. This has now allowed me to back our motor home all the way back into the RV pad and get it away from the street. Although it was 6 degrees, it was still mighty cool for the work as we were on the shady side of the garage.

But, it is done and parking is back to normal.


----------



## SINC

We finished the job yesterday afternoon and I now have about a 1/2 inch clearance to get the door open. Not much, so parking will still be rather delicate.


----------



## The Doug

Now, let me see. How shall I celebrate Flag Day?

A little song?

A little dance?

A little seltzer down my pants?


----------



## SINC

*Here's one way:*


----------



## MaxPower

Wow. very little activity in the Shng these days.

I'll be poking my head in every now and then this week, but you probably won't see too much of me since this is moving week for us. Friday is Moving day. With that comes my new Cable Internet service with 5 MB service. Whoo Hoo!!! Can't wait.


----------



## Moscool

*Quiet down here*

Still getting my machine fixed by Apple... Went to pick it up last night and it was not done properly... for $C1200 I was expecting perfect not approximate quality!

We live & hope...


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Wow. very little activity in the Shang these days.


Yeah, I know. I have felt just a little lonesome in here the past week. Nice to see you and Moscool back, MaxPower!


----------



## Carex

I think I'll just duck in here to sit down and stretch my legs by the fire. Hey, where is everybody? Hellllooooo (echo echo echo). 

I have been remiss in visiting the shang myself these past few days. Fear not, it will always be with us and we shant let it slip from Page 1!!


----------



## Moscool

*Is paradise boring?*

For the last 10 pages or so, the Shang has been, well, kinda predictable. Now you can get back to Persian definitions of paradise but a walled garden with hardly any action can numb the best of spirits.

So is the Shang a state of being or a place where to recharge your batteries that you only visit occassionally? I think the latter, particularly if you use it to recount exciting adventures and travels while sipping the famous Chez Marc Brew (c). 

I don't have much to offer just yet, but I will return with news; perhaps when I come back from skiing. Meanwhile have a great time in the wide wild world...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, many are called but few are ever chosen to follow just one path to enlightenment here at The Shang. We call it "The Peter Principle". Peter S has been one of the most important posters here at The Shang, but he comes and goes, much like the sun here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

It takes a village is a common expression and that would appear to apply to The Shang as well.

Dr. G. is quite right in pointing out the influence of posters like Peter S.

There are others who we have not seen for a while who add to the serenity of the room like minnes, MaxPower and Bolor.

Then there are those who we have not been exposed to in quite some time. LGBaker, jeac5 and lotus fit that category.

More importantly, we do not seem to be attracting many new members, although Carex certainly is one who seems to have joined with enthusiasm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I mentioned Peter S. because he does not come around all that much these days. You might also add to this list of "temporarily missing but not forgotten" minnes, jeac5 and lotus.

You, mon frere, are one of the cornerstones upon which the Shang was built. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I mentioned Peter S. because he does not come around all that much these days. You might also add to this list of "temporarily missing but not forgotten" minnes, jeac5 and lotus.
> 
> You, mon frere, are one of the cornerstones upon which the Shang was built. Paix.


Dr. G., I included all three in my previous post.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget Minnes. I shall have his Oscar bash (when he wins his first Best Actor Award) at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Carex

The lovely Lotus has shown up recently on our sister board has she not? Perhaps she requires a formal invite to re-aqcuaint herself with the hallowed halls?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, we need to spread rose petals all around The Shang. This is like the bat signal in the sky for Batman. Spread them and she shall come........or is that something to do with building????????


----------



## autopilot

hi all, long time listener, first time caller.

so... what are we drinking?


----------



## Carex

I think it has something to do with baseball. It does ring a bell 

We drink only finest here autopilot and welcome. You may be in time for a one time only showing in the What's Up Dach's Comedy Club of SINC and Dr. G re-enacting an old Wayne and Shuster Comedy skit from the 60's. Before my time for sure, but right smack dab in the middle of theirs. 

Seating will be first come first served and the lineup will be starting at 8 pm Newfoundland time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, it is now 9:09 PM here in St.John's. Sinc and I just did the classic W&S bit about "Julie" and Mark Anthony. Brought down the house.............................right on top of the doxies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonal

Hey all,

Thought I'd come out of the cold and pop into the Shang for a little much-needed warmth. 

It's been a rough few days: injured kitty, screwed over by a client to the tune of roughly $20,000-$30,000, some other personal issues.... let's just say that about all I can say right now is that at least I still have my health. more or less.

Someone pour me a big drink. I have some sorrows to drown.

Dr. G., are the fearsome foursome available to attack a deceitful, unethical client? Someone's posterior needs some serious chewing--I will provide doxie-appropriate treats to help remove the bad taste.


----------



## Bolor

*Hi All*

Thought I'd drop in for a cup of 4B chocolate. It's been a while. 
Sorry to hear of your woes Sonal. I hope you can get that business straightened out. 
Want to say hi to my pals Dr.G. and Sinc. 
Dr. G., it looks as though your snow has gone down considerably. St Johns was on the news tonight and they showed a long shot of the city.
It sounds as though Sinc has mastered parking his awesome new rig.


----------



## SINC

Welcome Sonal, here is just the thing for your soul this evening. A Shangla. A few drops of the very best Vodka, a burst of spritzer, a generous shot of orange juice and that hint of mint.

Just enough to get the taste buds going, but to keep the mind mellow and intact.


----------



## Carex

I will line up for some of that. 

And I must say, I was rolling in the isle to that skit that you and the good Dr. just completed. Luckily I escaped with just a few stitches from the beam that grazed my head as the house was brought down. 

Cheers.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks Bolor, SINC. I apologise for the burst of negativity in Shangri-La. I've taken some time to listen to purring cats, helped myself to a Shangla or two, and am on the road to something resembling normalcy.

One bright side comment: if I wasn't having business problems, my poor little kitty would be suffering through his confinement all alone. Instead, I can hang out with him for most of the day, which keeps him calmer and off his injured knee. After all the years of long nights when he's kept me company, he deserves some time for me to keep him company.

One lesson learned from this client: if you don't trust someone, don't expect them to act in a trustworthy manner. A hard lesson, but an important one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, the DART (Doxie Attack Readiness Team) is ready to go......fully trained and rested to kill on command.
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538194.html

Carex, wait till you see our "The Doctor Sketch" from "The Sunshine Boys". Hold onto your seat for this one.

Bolor, yes, the sun, rain and fog have been cutting down the snow by vast amounts. Luckily, we don't have to use the heavy equipment to get to our driveway like in 2000.
http://shw.fotopages.com/2861771.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201458.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201459.html


----------



## MacNutt

Is this thing STILL going?


My freakin oath...

Dr G, I certainly hope that your DART is better equipped than the Canadian military version. Which, as we all know, is coming home early because their equipment wasn't actually ready for any disaster response and quickly broke down under the strain of normal useage.

Quick question here, Marc...

If an election were held tomorrow, would you vote for the Federal Liberals?

If so, Why? If not, Why?

(Let's wake up this quiet corner of the ehmac forum, eh?)


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, the DART (doxie team) has a motto which combines the US Marines and the Boy Scouts "Always ready and prepared/Semper fidelis".

Re my voting, I would be torn. I like the local Conservative MP, Norm Doyle, in that he is an honest person (e.g., He said that he would donate his provincial pension to charity when he went to Ottawa, as did two others, and he did just that. The other two did not, and are thus, double dipping.) However, I don't like the stand the Conservatives have on same sex marriage, among other issues. Last election, the Liberals ran a really fine person, someone I had direct contact with through some of the organizations I volunteer for, and I voted for him, even though I felt that Norm Doyle was also a fine person and would most likely win (which he did). Sadly, the NDB ran someone who was just a name and not a serious candidate. So, I am torn. For all I know, the NDP will call upon me to run in the next federal election. They will probably feel that I too shall be just a name on the ballot, destined to defeat. However, I would push the campaign to the limit. This is not likely to happen, in that while I am a strong social liberal, I am also a fiscal conservative (e.g., I would want to see the Senate eliminated, along with the Gov. General's position and our constitutional monarchy..........a smaller federal governmental structure, but one which is stronger in providing equality to heath care, child care, the environment, etc). Maybe I shall vote Green this time....................we shall see.


----------



## SINC

*St. John's on Travel Channel*

Dr. G., I watched a half hour program on St. John's on CTV travel last night and found it very interesting. While it mentioned your fog one day in three, it focused on the food and fun side of the community.

It took viewers on a tour via specific streets and showed what a wide variety of things to do there are in your fine city. We saw fine restaurants, ordinary diners. specialty ice cream shops (moo moo's I think) and a visit to a hot water spa.

The finale of course was the "screeching in" ceremony at a local watering hole. All in all a very enjoyable half hour. I look forward to seeing it in person one day.


----------



## SINC

*Championship Curling in St. John's!*

This is one time I sure wish I lived in St. John's, the city hosting the Scott Toruanment of Hearts. For those who don't know, that is the Canadian women's curling championships.

It will be interesting to see if Coleen Jones from Halifax can pull off another miracle and win one more time. I of course will be cheering for Alberta's Cathy King foursome.

Any thoughts of taking in a game or two Dr. G.? Or are you not a curling fan. If so, it is an opportunity to see some of the best shot making, including those of the men.

And speaking of the men, Edmonton plays host to The Brier early next month. A good pal of mine is in charge of entertainment in the "Brier Patch". (That's the huge bar located in the Agricom next to Rexhall Place where the curling takes place, normally the home of the Oilers hockey club.)

With a free pass, why wouldn't I Attend?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes, Moo Moo's (who make their own ice cream) is a traditional hang out for my wife and I during the summer.

I curled once, and was dragged down the ice when I could not release the rock trying to put a spin/curl on it......................................and those two hitting me with those damn brooms did not help.......................nor did the skip yelling "Harder" and "Hurry". On my next (and last toss), I threw the rock like a US bowling ball. It bounced a few times..............................and then jumped into the next lane and knocked down the head of the NL Curling Association. Sadly, I have been banned for life from watching or playing curling within the provincial confines of NL.


----------



## MacNutt

SINC..and any of the rest of you who have never yet found the time to visit Canada's easternmost Province...

I have only one thing to say: GO THERE! NOW!

You will not be dissappointed. It is an unbelieveable place filled with the most unbelievable people you will ever meet. Freindly to a fault and honest as the day is long. Newfoundlanders are also, IMHO, the best comedians on the planet. Bar none. No matter how bad your day was, a few hours spent tossing back brews with a bunch of Terra Novans will have your cheeks aching from nonstop grins.

Just don't ever attempt to out-drink a native Newfoundlander. You'll lose.

Trust me on this.


----------



## SINC

That's no real surprise to me MacNutt. I lived in Fort McMurray for seven years and got to know a lot of Atlantic Canadians and all of them were the same great people you describe, be they from Newfoundland and Labrador, Cape Breton or anywhere else on the east coast.

And yes, I will go there one day soon, as in the next three years.


----------



## Sonal

I must say, after reading _The Shipping News_ I've been very curious about seeing Newfoundland. 

Not sure where this fits in the one-day file (i.e., One day, I will....) but it's in there somewhere.

Never met an east-coaster who wasn't friendly and who didn't have a great sense of humour--and there are a number of them around these parts.


----------



## Bolor

I have not yet been to the east coast and it won't be this year either. We'll be heading west again late this summer. Hopefully we will go east next year, I have always wanted to go out that way. I'd like to hit the New England states at the height of the colour season too


----------



## SINC

What part of the west Bolor?


----------



## talonracer

Sonal, sorry to hear about the client.

If need be, my services may be recruited. A friend and I are, shall we say, pyros? We can have a chat with this client and warm your heart at the same time. Thank heavens for the turbo charged getaway cars....!

As for the drink.. first round, I'm buying. Your call.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, while I don't want to stereotype native Newfoundlanders and Labradorians, we agree on your point that "Just don't ever attempt to out-drink a native Newfoundlander. You'll lose. Trust me on this." I am amazed at how much some of the people I have met are able to drink. Luckily, they have gotten philosophical or musical, rather than mean, which is most interesting


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, NL is far more interesting than the Shipping News vision of NL. As our saying goes, "Come for awhile and share the smiles". I did...........................and I have been here since July of 1977.


----------



## Sonal

July of 1977? Dr. G, you moved to NL in the same month and year that I was born. You didn't happen to move on the same day (4th of July) did you? 

Thanks for the offer talonracer.  I'm still trying to see if I can salvage something out of this client, though given the situation, I think I need to convince myself to just let it go. I don't mind losing the projects--things change--but it is the way it was lost that upsets me. I feel like I was deceived; I'm having a hard time getting over that.


----------



## SINC

Sonal, that was the same month and year my wife and I, and our three children moved from from Wallaceburg, Ontario to Kenora, Ontario where I became publisher of the Daily Miner and News. I was 33 at the time and the youngest publisher of a daily newspaper in Canada.


----------



## Bolor

Hi Sinc
We are driving out to the wet coast. Our younger son lives in Vanc. and he just bought a condo in Port Coquitlam. They also announced (in a very unique way) that they are expecting their first child and our first grandchild. The expected date is Aug 22 so we will get there shortly after.
My wife's mother and younger sister live in Calgary and we will spend a few days there and some time in Kamloops with her brother. He has a hobby farm just east of Kamloops.
We'll leave here early August and take our time to get out there. I have always enjoyed the drive out west and look forward to it again.
Cheers


----------



## SINC

Bolor, I love the country around Kamloops. Very pretty, but I can't say I enjoy towing a vehicle behind my motor home over the Coquihalla from there to Kelowna. I prefer to take old highway 97 to Vernon. A little narrower to drive but not nearly such a steep climb.

Now, your "unique way" comment has me curious??


----------



## Bolor

My current desktop picture is south and above the trans Canada Hwy looking north across the Thompson River. It is just east of the city.









The unique method I mentioned was delivered by Purolator as a "forgotten" Xmas present to my wife to opened last. In it were knitting needles, crochet hook and a couple of baby patterns for baby outfits. I said "I wonder if they are trying to tell us something" Dooooh. At the bottom of all this there was a letter that started out as "Dear Grandma" and written as though it was composed by the yet to be born baby. It was very well done and there tears of joy all over the place.
As it turns out, they found out about it after they had mailed our presents.


----------



## MaxPower

Hey all.

Just a quick note to say that I am still alive. I've now moved into our new house and my wife and I are still going through countless boxes unpacking.

I did manage to get the computer up and running and I can proudly say that I have joined the land of broadband. Yes. I now have cable internet, and what a difference it makes from dial up.

Any way, things are still hectic, but I will try to pop in later tonight.

As SINC would say, Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I officially came to Canada as a landed immigrant on July 25, 1977. I became a Canadian citizen on July 1, 1997.


----------



## SINC

Nice picture Bolor. That is what I meant when I said I love the country around Kamloops. I mean really folks, who couldn't? I will be back there this summer as well. Enjoy! Oh, and welcome back MaxPower. Glad to hear you got moved and all!


----------



## talonracer

Aaahh, Bolor, your picture hurts.

I lived in Kamloops for 7 years before I moved to Calgary. I still kinda miss it.

This place still doesn't feel like home.


----------



## SINC

talonracer said:


> This place still doesn't feel like home.


Nonsense, The Shang always feels like home!


----------



## MacNutt

Calgary grows on you. There is always something going on. I loved it when I was there....despite the terrible weather.


----------



## talonracer

I guess. I just need to know more people, I think.. but it's hard when I work 13 hours a day. Thus the call for the pub night!!


----------



## MacNutt

If I drop by out there I will introduce you some local Albertan types who make me seem quite normal and subdued.

One of them looks just like the guy on the Mr. Clean bottle. Except bigger. One of the others is absolutely covered in scar tissue. Neither has any concept of pain or fear. Both are slightly more than half crazy. One has several university degrees...but breaks hardwood desks over peoples heads as a hobby. The other one likes to visit Australia to wrestle alligators. Just to relax. Both get paid more in a single day than most people make in a whole month.

Gotta love the oilpatch. Some _REALLY_ interesting individuals working out on the rigs.


----------



## SINC

*Wow!*



talonracer said:


> I guess. I just need to know more people, I think.. but it's hard when I work 13 hours a day. Thus the call for the pub night!!


What the heck do you do that requires you to work 13 hours a day?


----------



## talonracer

creative director for a music company. and when I say creative director.. i'm basically the creative department.

but i love it. tons of responsibility and trust, and finally getting the respect and admiration of my work that I've worked so hard for.

And there's some nice perks - free concerts, movie tickets and CDs, VIP at clubs and such.. it's all right.


----------



## SINC

Since I am up early this morning, a hello and good morning to Dr. G. 

When he arises that is!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have been up since about 6:40AM here in St.John's. Cold and dry here, with a dusting of snow, is perfect doxie weather. No cars to worry about as they run about.


----------



## SINC

I believe this is the first time I have ever arisen earlier than you Dr. G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, 641AM here in NL is 311AM in Alberta. Did you get up then, or were you still awake?


----------



## SINC

*I Got Up!*



Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, 641AM here in NL is 311AM in Alberta. Did you get up then, or were you still awake?


I fell asleep on the couch at around 8:00 p.m., got up and went to bed around 10:00 p.m. and woke wide awake at 2:15 a.m. (That's 5:45 a.m. your time, non?)

So I got up and began my day, simple as that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, even the doxies were asleep at 545AM our time.


----------



## Moscool

Cool & humid here with a bit of snow on the ground and temp around freezing. Snow laden sky but it won't fall just yet...

Have been in bed with high fever since Saturday night (!) Getting really bored. Feeling like trash. AND my PB sits (now hopefully repaired) at the Apple Store...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, cheer up and rejoice. Your invite to the wedding of the year is in the mail.


----------



## SINC

Gee Moscool, just the thought of picking up that renewed Powerbook should have you up and on your feet real soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, you had been scheduled to sit next to the Queen, but she cancelled her invite.


----------



## SINC

And no wonder she cancelled Dr. G.


----------



## SINC

Well, I _thought_ it was funny!


----------



## talonracer

That's the ugliest (oooh I'd better spell this carefully here...) _horse_ I've ever seen!

And I don't need to picture him riding it, either! AAARRGHH!!!!!


----------



## rhino

Morning all, seem you've got the "riding" humour thread active in this thread now. Giddy-up! 

BTW any definitive date set for the ehmac Calgary brew-haha? March 19th was last I read. SINC, come down if you can, even without MacNutt we'd enjoy your company. Whoops, just read you have a birthday to go to. Shoot!

Any other residents of EhMac entirely welcome too of course. Come share in our western hospitality. It's more famous and has been going on longer than any other anti-eastern, seperatist, or otherwise negative ******* connotation you can think of.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

That is hilarious!!!


----------



## SINC

Thanks MaxPower, good to see you back in the old Shang.

BTW, if any of you are interested, we have formed a new group, which I had the honour to name EhMaculate Prediction and are currently involved in crunching data by donating CPU time to help science study and predict climate change. (Simlar to SETI in that aspect.)

There are two or three threads on the subject, or you can read about it at:www.climateprediction.net

We can use all the help we can get and it would be nice to be among the top 500 teams in the world. We are already in the top 700s with only a handful of members, with The Doug leading the way with his new G5.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Thanks MaxPower, good to see you back in the old Shang.
> 
> BTW, if any of you are interested, we have formed a new group, which I had the honour to name EhMaculate Prediction and are currently involved in crunching data by donating CPU time to help science study and predict climate change. (Simlar to SETI in that aspect.)
> 
> There are two or three threads on the subject, or you can read about it at:www.climateprediction.net
> 
> We can use all the help we can get and it would be nice to be among the top 500 teams in the world. We are already in the top 700s with only a handful of members, with The Doug leading the way with his new G5.


 I'll go check out the thread.

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Bolor

Great picture, Sinc. Good signature too  I also understand that dancing is described as a naval engagement without the loss of seamen.


----------



## talonracer

oh.. i am about to chunder....


----------



## The Doug

SINC said:


> ...with The Doug leading the way with his new G5...


Thanks, Sinc - but K_OS is way, way out in front. I'm just makin' lotsa noise right now, that's all! While it's kind of gratifying to see the results I'm getting with my G5, I don't look at this as a competition. Everyone's contribution is important despite the differences in team members' hardware.

The Climate project is worthwhile, interesting, and fun - I hope that we'll keep getting more and more ehMac members joining our team. And Sinc, I'd like to offer belated words of thanks for coming up with the name of our team - ehMaculate Prediction is a fun play on words, and very apt. Well done!


----------



## SINC

The Doug said:


> Thanks, Sinc - but K_OS is way, way out in front. I'm just makin' lotsa noise right now, that's all! While it's kind of gratifying to see the results I'm getting with my G5, I don't look at this as a competition. Everyone's contribution is important despite the differences in team members' hardware.


Sorry Doug, I meant speed wise, you are leading the way, but given that speed, you will be leading some day! And for the record, I am with you on the hardware issue. It matters not. But our main goal now has to be to attract more ehMacers to lend a hand, or is that a CPU?

As for the name, it just popped into my head and I blurted it out, but I did think it kind of cute.


----------



## Moscool

Hi guys

I really don't understand this virus. Persistent little bugger! Spent most of today in bed, again. At least I collected the PB last night...

Regarding CPB I don't understand all the fuss. Didn't Henry VIII base CoE on divorce?!

Anyway, enough about cows with a secret snapper weapon, here is hat keeps me amused (shows you how low I have fallen):

http://www.geoffellis.com/ebay.html


----------



## SINC

Yep, that's low. You may need a shovel to get out!


----------



## Macman27

Hey guys, I had a batch of Dandilion root coffee but i dropped it on the trail to the Shang, and it was immediatley gobbled up by a herd of angry meece. Barely escaped alive.

Anyway I would love to join the ehmaculate Perdiction team, I have a few spare processors that are lookin for a job, sound like fun!


----------



## SINC

An interesting contribution to the discussion to be sure.

But I sure wonder what you were smokin"!


----------



## MaxPower

Macman27 said:


> Hey guys, I had a batch of Dandilion root coffee but i dropped it on the trail to the Shang, and it was immediatley gobbled up by a herd of angry meece. Barely escaped alive.
> 
> Anyway I would love to join the ehmaculate Perdiction team, I have a few spare processors that are lookin for a job, sound like fun!


 That Dandelion root coffee sounds like it would put more than hair on your chest.

I think I'll pass and stick with my regular roast.

No use fixin' what aint broke.


----------



## Sonal

I've been re-reading Susanna Moodie's "Roughing it in the Bush." Roasted dandelion root apparently made for a cheap and delicious coffee substitute way back in the 1830s. Mind you, after years of roughing it in the wilds of Ontario, I'm sure the bar on 'delicious' was a tad lower.


----------



## Moscool

Now here is something weird... Dand' coffee is the same (I think) as chicorée in French. It was consumed during the war as a coffee substitute, but some liked the taste and a small market (a bit like ovaltine) has endured.

The funny bit is that Ricorée (the branded product) has become a cult product among geeks. Why? Because the tin has the perfect characteristics to make your own WiFi antenna... Here is the proof!


----------



## Dr.G.

On Feb.25th, 1950, Sid Caesar and his "Show of Shows" first aired on TV. In honor of this piece of golden memories, the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club will air every show from the four years the SoS aired on live TV.


----------



## MaxPower

Sid Caesar. A funny, talented man indeed.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm slowly sneaking up on 1000.

Anyone here in the Shang care to help me achieve this goal by 5:00 PM???


----------



## SINC

Always glad to lend a helping hand to a friend MaxPower. Go for it!


----------



## MaxPower

All right.

What should we discuss??

I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## SINC

How about the number 996 for openers?


----------



## MaxPower

Ah I see. 

We shall be doing the gratuitous posting to get me that one step closer. Very clever SINC.

Now if the good Dr. would pay us a visit.....

There are no two other people in the Shang I would rather reach 1000 with.


----------



## SINC

Ah but you see MaxPower, we can no longer discuss 996 for it has been used. The issue now is on to the lucky seven. Has seven been a lucky number for you?


----------



## MaxPower

Seven. Hmmm. I've never really considered seven to be a lucky number for me. Since seven is the popular choice for lucky numbers I tend to stay away from the socially accepted norms. Therefore I tend to stick to numbers like 2, 3 or 4.

Eight and nine are good as well.


----------



## SINC

Well with seven not being your lucky number, you will want to be clearing it away as soon as possible, non?


----------



## MaxPower

And move right on to eight.


----------



## SINC

True, but now I have a problem. You see, I have never liked the number 8. I relate it to the dreaded "snowman" score I got so often at golf. It reminds me of the game I gave up because it was so frustrating. Perhaps you can help me with that problem?


----------



## MaxPower

As a matter of fact I can help you with that problem.

how does nine sound to you?

I've never really cared for nine myself. It reminds me of the Beatles (or should I say John and Yoko) attempt at being artsy.


----------



## SINC

OK. That's it for me. I have to run and do my bank deposit, stop at the drug store for my vitamins, pick up a couple of jugs of milk and deliver the free copies of today's paper with my column in it to my neighbourhood pub.

I could not of course, drop off those papers without a celebratory pint for your 1,000th post, which should by the way be something profound. It is after all, expected.

So while you work on that problem, I will be out toasting your presence in The Shang as a valued friend of all who enter.

I shall look forward to reading your profanity (is that right?) upon my return. Congratulations on the milestone MaxPower!


----------



## MaxPower

Wow talk about being put on the spot.

But the Shangri-la Clubhouse is where I always wanted to and thought I would post my 1000th (granted I'm probably already there, but since the numbers got messed up. But who's counting anyway right?).

When I first joined ehMac (credit goes to MacGenius for putting me on to this site) I never dreamed that I would have participated as much as I have. I just thought of it as a place to go to every now and then and move on. But I soon found myself getting more and more involved with this community, meeting people from all walks of life that I probably would never get the chance to meet. And a diverse group it is 

I think I even remember my first post. It was a thread about the Hulk movie. Funny I can't remember what my wife said to me five minutes ago, yet I can remember my first thread I posted in. I remember the first act of kindness generated towards me n this board. I believe I was asking what it took to become a full citizen and before you know, Dr. G was there offering me home Saskatchewan Blueberry Muffins via doxie express.

ehMac is really a virtual family I feel right at home and very comfortable here. I've visited and participated other boards and believe me that none have the feel and comfort that ehMac delivers. My hat goes off to ehMax for a job well done.

That being said, I really have to thank ehMax for his vision and labour of love that is ehMac. None of us would have the privilege of ever meeting if it wasn't for him. And there are a handful of people that I would like to acknowledge for making ehMac what it is to me: MacGenius for introducing me to this site, Dr. G, SINC, Macnutt, ehMax, all of the fine folk in the Shang and yes even MacDoc  If I missed anyone sorry about that.

Well this is starting to sound like an acceptance speech so I'd like to thank ..... 

It's been a great 1000 posts. I'm looking forward to the next 1000. With that being said, let's get the party started!!!! Drinks are on me all night.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, to celebrate your 1000th post, some homemade Saskatchewan Blueberry Muffins are on its way via Doxie Express.


----------



## MaxPower

Once again Dr. G you respond with just the right gesture.

I'll make sue the Doxies are well fed for their trip home.


----------



## Macman27

Congratulations on your "Grand" achievement.  

Cheers!


----------



## MaxPower

I appreciate the sentiment Macman27.


----------



## MacNutt

Very cool milestone, Maxpower! Methinks you am a "lifer" now. 

Yer stuck here, laddie. We are NOT letting you slink away to some other board at this point. You belong here. 

Now...to celebrate this momentous occasion, I suggest you wait until late tonight, and then put a single high powered round into that big magnum wheelgun of yours and walk quietly outside. Then, point it straight up at the sky and let fly! Click...KaBOOM!!

Then run like hell and deny everything, if anyone asks. That's what I always do.


----------



## SINC

Just got back home MaxPower. Seems that one pint turned into a few, (hic).

But I am glad to see you posted your 1,000th profanity (is that right?)

Never did get that profound/profane thing sorted out!

Cheers


----------



## talonracer

Sinc, how did you know? 

I went out for a pint with one of the three people (or so it seems) in this town and it turned in to many. And a chat with the cute waitress....


----------



## SINC

talonracer said:


> Sinc, how did you know?
> 
> I went out for a pint with one of the three people (or so it seems) in this town and it turned in to many. And a chat with the cute waitress....


Uh, um, er, know what TR?


----------



## talonracer

hahah, in my drunken bliss, I read "Seems that one pint turned into a few"

and somehow it seemed aimed at me...

It is, after all, all about me, of course... nah, not even when I'm drunk.


----------



## MaxPower

Well TR, when you wake up, there's a Cup o' Joe waiting for you at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## talonracer

mmfff.

Thank ye sir, I will be needing that. Haven't been sleeping well lately - my dreams keep waking me up. Aaaand after last night's stellar performance, oh boy. Coffee, yes please.


----------



## Carex

I know I 'm late but I want to put in my 2 bits about MaxPower... Good lookin' kid, not too bright 

Just kidding, congratulations dude. 

Now where is my coffee??


----------



## talonracer

Ooops, sorry CareX... afraid I've been downing the pots as they brew. I'll make the next batch and share it all around.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> I know I 'm late but I want to put in my 2 bits about MaxPower... Good lookin' kid, not too bright
> 
> Just kidding, congratulations dude.
> 
> Now where is my coffee??


Uh Thanks. I guess.

I don't know whether to laugh or be offended. Don't worry. It's all good.


----------



## Carex

Laugh.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Laugh.


Excellent response, considering that .357 magnum the boy brandishes around here every once in a while!


----------



## Carex

Coffee? Muffins? 

Ah, the good Dr. is sleeping behind the couch. And he's got a doxie attached to his leg!! Maybe they finally did him in. Can someone check on that please, it's making me queasy.


----------



## SINC

Nope, he wasn't sleeping. He was out walking the Doxies.


----------



## Carex

Damn doxiewalkers.


----------



## MaxPower

I thought Dr. G was the "Doxie Whisperer".


----------



## Carex

And where is the doxie whisperer? They aren't snowed in are they? 

Perhaps he is having eye problems? 

Can anyone offer up an explanation? Otherwise we may have to make up something fanciful and that would be too much fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

And it came to pass that the great Doxie Whisperer of the East set upon a journey of reflective enlightenment. Days of fasting and meditation were required, with only purified water to help the mind, body and spirt to focus One must heed his or her inner voice. For, as it was written in "The Way to Enlightenment According to Macnutt", "Learning follows various paths. We note the start, but not the end. For Time and Fate must rule the course, while we see not beyond the bend. Man struggles to find Life outside himself, unaware that the Life he is seeking is within him."


----------



## MaxPower

A quick question, oh Great Doxie Whisperer.

How many books has the wise Macnutt actually written??


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, Macnutt the Wise has written many books. I am familiar with "The Way of Life According to Macnutt", "The Ways of the World According to Macnutt", "The Way to Enlightenment According to Macnutt", "The Way to Wealth According to Macnutt", "Economics and World Politics According to Macnutt" and "Roof Repair According to Macnutt". There are many others in the libraries throughout the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

For it is written in "The Way to Enlightenment According to Macnutt" that "Wisdom ceases to be wisdom when it becomes a paradox. For you cannot have joys of youth and the knowledge of Wisdom at the same time. Youth is too busy living to know Wisdom, and the knowledge of Wisdom comes from life long reflection and contemplation."


----------



## SINC

I read of major storms on the east coast and in southern Ontario and wonder what it is we have done to deserve our current mild spell. But that's all I do is wonder.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I read of major storms on the east coast and in southern Ontario and wonder what it is we have done to deserve our current mild spell. But that's all I do is wonder.


 I expected to wake up this morning to a ton of snow, and by the way the reports were coming in, to be in a state of emergency. This was to go on until this afternoon.

So far we have had snow, but nothing to really get excited about. I've seen much, much worse. Perhaps it is worse in Toronto on the other side of Lake Ontario. The lake has some strange effects on the weather. Blizzard in Toronto, Sunny and nice here in Grimsby.

I do know that I have to get out the snow blower tonight. At least I get to play with some power equipment.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I do know that I have to get out the snow blower tonight. At least I get to play with some power equipment.


Ah the mark of a _real_ man!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

See the snowblower thread.

And like I always say - "Go big or go home".


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> SINC,
> 
> See the snowblower thread.
> 
> And like I always say - "Go big or go home".


Been there, saw it.

Apparently you have the same philosophy with hand guns, non?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Been there, saw it.
> 
> Apparently you have the same philosophy with hand guns, non?


 I suppose.

The gun was actually my Brother-in-Law's idea. But yes. That is definitely the philosophy in Texas.

Although I do want to get a nice Glock .45  That's just a Whole Mess O' Fun.


----------



## SINC

Oddly enough MaxPower, there are those among us who don't see guns as "fun".

Used properly under safe and controlled conditions, they are a lot of fun as both of us know!


----------



## MaxPower

Ain't that the truth.

I have a basic rule that I follow when using guns and that is to treat every one as if they are loaded.


----------



## rhino

SINC said:


> I read of major storms on the east coast and in southern Ontario and wonder what it is we have done to deserve our current mild spell. But that's all I do is wonder.


SINC, you should know we pay for this mid-winter respite with late season snow storms or massive snowfalls just as we begin to think that Spring has arrived. I recall both when living in either EDM or CGY. Our trees sure took a beating.


----------



## SINC

Yep, you're right rhino.

I remember one May storm that took out hundreds of thousands of tree in the greater Edmonton area.

BUT, it IS nice, isn't it?


----------



## MaxPower

Don't forget about that brutal ice storm Toronto And onward had back in 97 or 98.

Wasn't that the one where the military was called in???


----------



## MaxPower

The Doxie Whisperer has been absent lately.

Where for art thou Doxie Whisperer?


----------



## Carex

Maxpower, I think there was a baby boom after that ice storm too. Anything to stay warm or were people just bored out of their minds.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> The Doxie Whisperer has been absent lately.
> 
> Where for art thou Doxie Whisperer?


Perhaps he has been grading papers or something of the like. That is usually when he is among the missing.


----------



## Carex

Personally, I think he and the doxies are on a secret mission. Word is that the military refuses to help out in Toronto this time after the snow storm so he is busy delivering hot chocolate and muffins to shut ins that own macs. To the Windows owners sticking their hands out their front doors wantingly, he only offers a sinister laugh and a shake of the head. 

He may also be missing the crappy winter weather and is scheming a way to bring some of it back to the east coast. We can't help him out here because our weather is so good.


----------



## MaxPower

How much you want to make a bet that there's going to be a baby boom because of the Hockey Lockout.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Doxie Whisperer has been absent lately. Where for art thou Doxie Whisperer?"
"Personally, I think he and the doxies are on a secret mission."

Memo -- Secret Mission

Your mission, should you choose to take it, is to spread the Wisdom of Whispering to Wild Doxies throughout the land. It is a dangerous mission, one which entails sticking your nose into places where you are not welcome, from Badger, NL to Salt Spring Island, BC. This mission requires that you travel incognito from coast to coast to coast, and maintaining a state of total incommunicado with The Fearless Leader. If captured, you know what to do. Should one of the doxies face capture, you know what to do. NONE of you is to be taken alive. The fate of the free world depends upon the successful completion of this mission.

This posting will self destruct in 30 seconds...............29.................28............


----------



## MaxPower

I will not speak of your mission oh Great Doxie Whisperer.

I best run before your posting..........


KABOOM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonal

Was that an earth-shattering Kaboom? Marvin would be quite displeased otherwise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, doxies come in like a lion and out like a lamb.......................or is that March???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, doxies come in like a lion and out like a lamb.......................or is that March???


March. No question!


----------



## Carex

Maxpower, couple of possibilities:

1) Baby boom.
2) Increased divorce rate (wives can't stand their husbands sitting around waiting for hockey to start)
3) Increase in domestic abuse.
4) Lots of odd jobs get done during what is supposed to be playoff season. 

Cross your fingers for 1 and 4.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Maxpower, couple of possibilities:
> 
> 1) Baby boom.
> 2) Increased divorce rate (wives can't stand their husbands sitting around waiting for hockey to start)
> 3) Increase in domestic abuse.
> 4) Lots of odd jobs get done during what is supposed to be playoff season.
> 
> Cross your fingers for 1 and 4.


5. Boy's "Poker Nights" post huge gain in popularity.


----------



## MaxPower

Sorry folks.

That blast from the Doxie Whisperer's last post knocked me out for a while.

What day is it? What time is it? Where am I? Who am I? Who are you?


----------



## SINC

Well, for the record, I am me.


----------



## MaxPower

Hello me. Or is that you?


----------



## Carex

We, me.

World's shortest poem. Author, Muhammad Ali when asked as a guest speaker at a Princeton (Yale, Harvard, one of those?) convocation ceremony for some poetry.

*It was Harvard.


----------



## SINC

And speaking of you, you have to wonder where Bolor and Dr. G. have been lately?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Sinc. Doxies come in like a lion, and out like a Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## Dr.G.

"And speaking of you, you have to wonder where Bolor and Dr. G. have been lately?" Sinc, I did not know that I was missing.


----------



## SINC

Very glad to hear you are still among us, Dr. G.


----------



## Carex

rumours of my death have been greatly exagerated


----------



## SINC

Friday morning and I am off to downtown Edmonchuk to wrestle once again with the Planning and Development department to get a business license.

The last time I did this it took 11 visits in total to get the license. They simply love to tangle one in as much red tape as possible. Bureaucrats! Who need 'em?


----------



## MaxPower

Is this part of your beloved Klein Administration?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Is this part of your beloved Klein Administration?


Nope, nothing to do with Klein.

This is the City of Edmonton but much to my surprise, I exited said building with business license in hand, although it did take me two hours and fifteen minutes to complete the process.

Come to think of it, I wish it was in Ralph's domain. Since I know him personally, he just might have helped me out!


----------



## MaxPower

Two days and no posts here in the Shang.

Hello? Hello? Hello?

There's some echo in here.......


----------



## SINC

I am still here MaxPower, just rather busy.


----------



## talonracer

I am here as well, just wrapped up in my book and enjoying the coffee.

That, and I'm kinda shy, y'see....


----------



## Bolor

Just popped in to say hi.
Hi


----------



## Sonal

I'm around; just hiding away right now while taking some down time.


----------



## SINC

Nice to see that The Shang is still a happening place. It seems though that Dr. G. is otherwise occupied. At least his visits seem to be few these days.


----------



## MaxPower

talonracer said:


> That, and I'm kinda shy, y'see....



Shy my .......

it's good to see Bolor is still with us.


----------



## Bolor

Yup, Never too far away. I need some of that high potency hot chocolate. It was damn cold here this morning. The snow blower was as reluctant to start as I was. I got it going tho' and nearly froze my tushie. Glad to get back into the house and hunker down.


----------



## talonracer

HEY!

I can occasionally act shy!

Works well with some girls....


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nice to see that The Shang is still a happening place. It seems though that Dr. G. is otherwise occupied. At least his visits seem to be few these days." Few and far between. So is the way of meditation...................and the distance between the front and back paws of a doxie.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, the voice of reason and serenity has returned.

What's up Doc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a hectic pace, lots of work, research papers to write, doxies to walk, feed, walk, play with, etc, etc.

How is Life treating you, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

Very busy getting my new business off the ground. so far, so good as we got our first order yesterday.


----------



## Bolor

Hi Dr.G. good to see you back. Who's looking after Chez Marc? I nee my hot chocolat today. Brrrrrr
Congrats Sinc on your new business. Lets hope the orders keep flowing.


----------



## Bolor

Wow, I didn't realize I was approaching 500 posts. Not nearly as much as Dr. G, Sinc or many others for that matter, but for me it's pretty good.


----------



## SINC

If my calculations are right Bolor, that would mean an average of one post per day since you joined!


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that you are busy, Sinc. 'Tis better for a business to be busy than bankrupt.

Bolor, we are in the process of changing over to warmer weather drinks. I guess a chocolate cooler would not be in order?


----------



## Macaholic

Hey folks!

Speaking of post counts, Dr.G's post above mine was ehMac's *200,000th post!*

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the thought DR.G. but it looks as though I'll be into the warmer drinks for a while yet. -26 for tonight too.
200,000 posts is no small feat. It shows the popularity of ehMac. Maybe a celebration is in order at Chez Marc. What is the speciality of the day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we should name a hot drink after you.

Yes, 200,000 total posts is an amazing feat for us ALL.


----------



## SINC

Macaholic said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Speaking of post counts, Dr.G's post above mine was ehMac's *200,000th post!*
> 
> Congrats! :clap:


Fitting it should be Dr. G. is all I can say!


----------



## Macman27

Woohoo! good job folks!

I'll go super heat the water for some Rum and hot chocolate.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Fitting it should be Dr. G. is all I can say!


 I second that.


----------



## SINC

My guess is that Dr. G. will opt for the hot chocolate!


----------



## Bolor

Make mine a double.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was thinking more of a "Flaming Doxie" or some "Block and Tackle". The "B&T" is made with Screech, and the Flaming Doxie is made with a mixture of things that don't normally get mixed together.......................at least not in a drink. Still, the fire brings out the best in this drink...............................which has to be consumed while it is still aflame...............................................You DO NOT want to know what happens if the fire goes out prior to the person finishing the drink.


----------



## Peter Scharman

WOW! 5000 post in one thread. Combine that with the previous Monster Thread and where would we be?
It is only fitting that Dr G would have the 5000th post. He is the "dogfather", I mean "godfather" (dyslexia!) of the thread.
I haven't been around for a while, but was in the mood to take a poke around tonight and see what was happening. It was only fitting to take a moment to drop in and say hello to old friends.
Congratulations to Mark Innes on the launching of his new website, http://www.markinnes.com 
Keep on rockin, Mark.
I trust everyone is in good health and in good spirits, despite the long winter. Boy, has Dr.G had a lot of snow shovelling to do again this winter!
I've just started a new job this week and will likely be preoccupied for the next little while, so I may not be popping in too frequently.
Sinc, you will surely be enjoying the new motor home this summer....I'm jealous!
Gr. G, my old friend, could I request a nice hot expresso (black) and a fresh muffin the next time the Doxie Express is in my area? It's been a long time.


----------



## SINC

Nice of you to drop by Peter. We DO miss your appearances here, you know! Especially in the "What's Up Dox" comedy club!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, mon frere, one nice hot expresso (black) and a fresh muffin will be headed your way via Doxie Express ..............................along with an offer you can't refuse.


----------



## SINC

I seem to recal MaxPower talking about moving recently. Has that happened yet MaxPower?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I seem to recal MaxPower talking about moving recently. Has that happened yet MaxPower?


 Yes it did. We moved on Feb 18. Although we are still not fully unpacked. Hopefully this weekend we will put a good dent in the basement and garage.


----------



## SINC

So MaxPower, what is the new place like and why did you choose it over the old? Location perhaps?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> So MaxPower, what is the new place like and why did you choose it over the old? Location perhaps?


 There was a couple of reasons why we chose to move.

The first and most important was maintaining the house. Since the birth of our son, our priority was him. Keeping the house tidy both inside and out was a major undertaking. For example, It would take me nearly three hours to just cut the lawns. That doesn't include any extra work like pruning etc.

Secondly was the commute and associated expenses. It took me close to 40 minutes one way to get to work - on a good day.

Last our house was set up for a more mature family. It would suit teenagers better than a new family. Both our bedroom and our son's was right next to the main TV room. Therefore the sound would go right into his bedroom and wake him. The basement wasn't any better. There was a big curved oak staircase that went right to his bedroom door. It basically acted like a huge amplifier.

Our new place is much more "User Friendly". The main floor is open concept so we can watch our son from virtually anywhere on the main level. The Bedrooms are upstairs so no one gets disturbed and we also have the big TV downstairs. The lot is much smaller so it will probably take me 10 -15 minutes to cut the lawn, with a push mower. it is also 5 minutes to my work and the local amenities are very close by, especially the hospital if we ever need it.

Our mortgage has also been cut in half so we can afford more and not have to worry about our money as much.

I do miss our 3/4 acre lot and the country setting. maybe someday we'll go back. But until then this is where we are staying.


----------



## SINC

All in all MaxPower, very good reasons for the move.

Having the extra cash is not exactly a bad thing either!


----------



## SINC

One of those days when I have to drive all the way to the far corner of Edmonton on 50th street south. I need a new safety cable for the hitch on my motor home. Seems the last one dragged on the pavement the last trip of the year without the toad behind. It is not supposed to do that as it is pre coiled to stay put.

I only need the one, but they only sell them in pairs, so I guess I will change both and keep the one good one for a spare in case it happens again.


----------



## talonracer

Top o the mornin to all... just stoppin in for a coffee and muffin on my way to work. Got about a half day of meetings to contend with to start, then a mountain of work waiting for me before I can go to the Sarah Slean concert tonight, which I'm really looking forward to.

mmmm coffee.....


----------



## Sonal

Happy Friday, talonracer. Hope the meetings and the mountain of work disappear quickly.

Thought I'd treat everyone to a round of coffees and a basket of muffins. Business is (knock on wood) beginning to pick up again. 

I have some work out of the smarmy client (and another person at that company to work with to ensure he plays things straight) and more importantly, some really strong leads at a couple of other places that might just keep me busy enough to tell him to take a hike. 

But in any case, it's great to be making money again. Incoming cashflow makes Sonal a happy person.


----------



## SINC

That's good news Sonal. Being in business for myself, I understand the "cash flow" concept pretty well!


----------



## Macman27

These muffins are delicious Sonal, thanks a bunch.

I am glad things are getting better, that seems to be a theme of sorts for this week. I have been unemployed for a few months, missed out on a job to another person, but today I got an interview with the same company for this monday, I'm so happy. At least it's a good sign.

Oh and woo hoo my MIDI adapter/connector showed up as I was typing this!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone up for our traditional Sunday brunch?


----------



## SINC

Count me in. I will be there in the morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good old, Sinc. I can always count on you to bring some class to our Sunday Morning Brunch. Remember, do NOT give any of the homemade bagels or muffins to the doxies. A fat doxie looks like a swayback mule.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is making her Swedish pancakes with assorted berries. Brunch is being served as I write.


----------



## Ottawaman

I just returned from Kettlemans bagels here in Ottawa.I picked up some wood fired bagles and of course some potato latkes. 
Let the day begin.
Dr. G - I love Finnish pancakes(think crepe) what are Swedish pancakes all about?


----------



## SINC

Now you've gone and done it!

I just have to make some potato pancakes this morning.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Swedish pancakes are crepes with a variety of berries as the filling. My wife sprinkles on icing sugar and a touch of brown sugar. No syrup.............just natural goodness. She does not use all of the butter that is called for to keep it fairly healthy as well. This, fresh coffee, a homemade muffin and Montreal-style bagels with cream cheese makes for breakfast, brunch, lunch and an early dinner.


----------



## Sonal

Mmmm... latkes. Another reason to buy potatoes.

In the meantime, let me offer up some homemade apple sauce for those.


----------



## Ottawaman

I see, so the Swedes are trying to steal the credit that the Finish people so richly deserve. Shame.


----------



## minnes

Good Morning all,
I haven't attended a Shang brunch in many months,but when I woke Up I knew I heard a pancake calling me all the way to Hamilton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Minnes, and welcome back. We saved you some brunch and you can sit down right next to the doxies. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I make homemade apple sauce over Hanukkah when my wife make latkes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman, don't shoot the delivery man. I only go by what my wife tells me re the name of these crepes. I roomed one semester with someone of Finnish ancestry, and he got me addicted to "poula" (incorrect spelling I am sure, but it is Finnish bread with loads of eggs.......................I have never been addicted to anything other than pistascio nuts, but this was an experience..................until he transferred to another college).


----------



## Carex

How is brunch today? I'm feeling a bit peckish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, you're a bit late for brunch, mon ami. We've already cleaned up.


----------



## talonracer

Caffeine, s'il vous plait. Coffee, espresso, latte, mocha... please, just hook me up. I am attempting to recover from a night of too much wine and great food.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, your usual table awaits you......................step this way..............just don't step on the doxies. Merci.


----------



## Cameo

Gosh! Wasn't feeling well and missed brunch!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

After Hours, 1985 directed by Scorcese
thorougly enjoyable, twist and turns

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/6300270912/104-8425747-4843929?v=glance


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you should have said something, and I would have sent you brunch via Doxie Express.


----------



## talonracer

Always nice to have a "usual table" somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Only the best for you, tr.


----------



## MaxPower

At least Cameo you're not as late as me.


----------



## SINC

Yep, the early bird gets the worm every time. I'm always early and I HATE worms!


----------



## Carex

> Carex, you're a bit late for brunch, mon ami. We've already cleaned up.


This is the problem with living in a country with 4 1/2 time zones. it was brunch hour for me. Perhaps we should have someone in Winnipeg prepare brunch to be fair to all?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I thought that there were 5 1/2 time zones in Canada -- pacific, mountain, central, eastern, atlantic and Newfoundland time.


----------



## Carex

Ya see, I think it is getting bigger. Did someone add a time zone while I wasn't looking??


----------



## Dr.G.

In that I am doing the serving and the cleaning (my wife is doing the cooking) and the doxies are on guard duty (and floor clean-up duty when anything falls on the floor), complaints about lateness are a bit much. I am up and serving by 9AM my time until noon my time......................................so, wake up one and all and smell the coffee. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Doxie express! Darn, why didn't I think of that?
Maybe I will make the next one! Next Sunday?
Oneish? (I have a meeting in the morning)
I will bring the croissants and an appetite.

Are things warming up out on the east coast? The temperature here is better- almost feels like spring is around the corner. Nippy days and snow still - but sunny and just...................maybe it is wishful thinking???? Spring????


----------



## MacNutt

Full tilt spring around here. In fact...it's pretty much summer already out here on the Best Coast. 

There is a report on TV about wasps on the local evening news. And several children are already being treated for sunburns, apparently.

How is it out there in the rest of this great land? Still frozen solid?


----------



## SINC

Nope. Most of our snow is gone and days have been spring-like.

We are in store for one more blast of old man winter though. It might get as low as -12 the next few nights.


----------



## MacNutt

Wow.

Last night it went down to about 10C out here. I had to shut most of the windows in my house...for the first time in about two weeks. 

I feel for you, SINC. I really do. Must be nasty.


----------



## Carex

Alright, there is some genuine whackiness going on in here tonight (the whole forum that is). My question is, who is manning the door and how did they let MacNutt slip past them? We may need to hire another doorman!!


----------



## MacNutt

I'm pretty nondescript when entering any sort of establishment Carex. Old habits die hard. 

But once I'm past the door monkeys...then WATCH OUT!!


----------



## SINC

If one checks the list of posters to The Shang, you will find MacNutt is ranked 12th, so his presence is not unusual.


----------



## MaxPower

And every now and then we need a little shaking up 

Welcome back Gerry.


----------



## rhino

MacNutt said:


> I'm pretty nondescript when entering any sort of establishment Carex. Old habits die hard.
> 
> But once I'm past the door monkeys...then WATCH OUT!!


Gerry MacNutt, the Stealth Party Animal. Sounds like a political affiliation to me, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Gerry, that was not a "door monkey", but our fearless Jack. Maybe the glasses threw you off guard. Of course, you were wearing an "I luv Doxies" sweatshirt, so any of the doxies would have welcomed you into The Shang.

http://shw.fotopages.com/4705874.html


----------



## talonracer

Ahhh... ten to 4, and the first bit of food crosses my lips this day.

Been so busy that I'd forgotten about that whole pesky "eating" thing. Don't mind me as I shovel this soup voraciously....


----------



## Ena

Is there a spare seat in here for another West Coaster and her wee pal? Are the Doxies going to be amiable with a Cavalier King Charles spaniel about?


----------



## Carex

Welcome fellow islander. There is always a spare seat in here. The doxies are not nearly as ferocious as their owner so worry not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I am a pacifist (I even obtained a Conscientious Objector status during the War in Vietnam). However two of the doxies are trained to kill http://shw.fotopages.com/2536189.html
and the other two are wimps http://shw.fotopages.com/2971083.html


Ena, if your Cavalier King Charles spaniel is a female, Jack is Mr.Cool on Campus http://shw.fotopages.com/4705874.html If it's a male, Abby will become his best friend http://shw.fotopages.com/2538034.html as long as he's playful.


----------



## Dr.G.

On Earth Day, April 22nd, The Shang will hold its first annual Dog Fest. Dog owners from all over ehMacLand shall be given a chance to show off their dogs in a non-competitive, Earth-friendly manner.


----------



## SINC

Welcome to The Shang, Ena.

You will come to know that the "barks" of most here are far worse than their "bites".

As the thread name suggests, most are mere "puppies"!

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Welcome Ena.

However in order to get full member privileges here in the Shang, you must read the _entire thread from page 1._ 

This is not an easy task as only a few brave souls have done so in the past.

However, full member privileges really don't differ much from those who haven't read the entire thread. It just gives you bragging rights.  

Again, Welcome, pull up a chair and enjoy yourself.


----------



## SINC

Just how many of us have read the entire thread now MaxPower?

I know you have, Dr. G., and myself. I think Carex did as well, did he not?

Anyone else that should be on the bragging rights list?


----------



## MaxPower

Carex did. Remember he gave us the trip down memory lane.

Did Cameo read the entire thread? I think she mentioned that she was interested in doing so.

I'll tell you one thing though. I don't think I want to ever read the thread again. My eyes are still crossed form that.


----------



## SINC

Yep, it is a daunting task to read the whole thread to be sure.


----------



## Carex

'Tis a pleasurable read matey's. I wouldn't recommend it but it can be done. 5270 and counting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't forget Jason Jinglestars and Johnny Doughnut tried to be the first two persons to read the Shang thread in a synchronized manner. I think that they got to posting #4394 when one of them had to go to the bathroom. Sad...............so close, yet so far................. I visit them every so often at the ehMacLand Home for People with Unidentifiable Disorders and Diseases Caused by Overuse of One's Brain and Alternative Cognitive Abilities (or eHPUDDCOOBACCA for short. Sounds like what a doxie shrieks if you step on its ear.). They are doing well, and go by the names Og and Charlie as they string beads and count them out over and over again. I won't mention to you all what Og's reaction is if I mention the word "doxie". Sad.


----------



## Bolor

I think I read most if not all. It sure was a lot anyways. 
Welcome Ena. I hope you become a regular. It sure is friendly around here. Dr, G, and Sinc are most regular with Carex (a relative newcomer) a close second. The cozy, warm feeling you get is genuine.
Chez Marc is the hangout of choice for the juice bar and S'toon berry muffins, hot chocolate and coffee. these are all served up by the inimitable DR. G.
Make mine a double hot chocolate ... please


----------



## Dr.G.

"a double hot chocolate".......or, what we call in the trade as "a Bolor Special". Coming right up........................AND, because you said please, some homemade oatbran and strawberrry muffins. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Good evening! Hope everyone is happy and healthy.

I have read most of this thread - unfortunately I know there where a couple of portions I have missed - alas - I shall simply start over!

If I get lost shuffling thru the multitude of posts in this thread - please send help......


----------



## Ena

Thanks so much to all for the warm welcome! Have been lurking for some time before posting. Had to get a stronger prescription on my glasses thanks to one too many sessions with this thread;-)
Any chance of a cup of tea made from loose leaves in a pre-heated teapot? As the saying goes, we are more English than the English in this part of Canada. Or is the Shang a self-serve or co-op type venture?;-)


----------



## Carex

you can bring your own to be sure. Dr. G is the finest of hosts though and will likely brew up a nice pot for you. You can also ask him for vision and text enlarging tips (Command + will do it).


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, take one of the doxies on you trip through this thread. They are scent hounds and will be able to find their way back to the Cafe Chez Marc with their eyes closed.

Speaking of the Cafe, Ena, we serve the finest herbal tea made from loose leaves in a pre-heated teapot. This tea was grown in an environmentally friendly manner, and grown/picked by persons (NOT children) who were paid an honest wage for their work and care to our tea. The same goes for our coffee.

The teapot is from my grandmother, who served tea in a glass (a "glazel tea" she would say in her Yiddish accent). Ah, memories.................................


----------



## MaxPower

Top of the Mornin' to you all.

A Happy St. Patrick's Day to all.

Pints 'o Guiness is being served to all in the Shang all day long.


----------



## Sonal

Sure, and a pint a' Guiness is beautiful thing. (Apologies all around: accents were never my strong suit.)

Welcome, Ena, and hoist a glass, even if it's a mite early in the morning for a pint.


----------



## Carex

Is there green beer being served in the 'Shang today?


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> Is there green beer being served in the 'Shang today?


 We can accommodate all tastes in the Shang.

In honour of St. Patrick's Day, the Shang shall be renamed. Any suggestions??


----------



## SINC

Patio'Shang?


----------



## MaxPower

Maybe something with an Irish flair.

O'Shang?


----------



## Dr.G.

Patio'Shang works for me. Newfoundland and Labrador is still the only place on earth that has St.Patrick's day as an official holiday. It was also 28 years ago today that I first came to St.John's for my interview at Memorial University.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Patio'Shang works for me. Newfoundland and Labrador is still the only place on earth that has St.Patrick's day as an official holiday. It was also 28 years ago today that I first came to St.John's for my interview at Memorial University.


 Patio'Shang.

I just got it.

Patio'Shang it is then.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you got it MaxPower!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Patio'Shang works for me. Newfoundland and Labrador is still the only place on earth that has St.Patrick's day as an official holiday. It was also 28 years ago today that I first came to St.John's for my interview at Memorial University.


And a happy 28th to you Dr. G.!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Glad to hear you got it MaxPower!


 Yeah. Sometimes I have trouble following the bouncing ball.

Yes. Dr. G. A happy 28th to you. Have a pint o' Guiness on me or whatever you like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sinc and MP. Free green tea for you both today at the Cafe Chez Marc. Just be careful not to step on the doxies dressed up in green.


----------



## SINC

*Free Green Beer too!*


----------



## MaxPower

Sinc,

Your image isn't loading. At least from my end.


----------



## SINC

That's odd. It shows fine on my screen.


----------



## MaxPower

It could be my blazing fast connection here at work as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nothing on my screen either, Sinc.


----------



## Moscool

Well almost midnight near Paddy-land and the streets are surprisingly quiet. Most people today walked in a fairly unsteady fashion from about 12 noon. Most were wearing Glasgow Celtic football shirts (a club built on Irish émigrés to Scotland) or an Irish Rugby shirt, complete with a silly Guinness top hat such as this one...

The REAL party will start on Saturday if Ireland beat Wales to win the 6 nations Rugby tournament (assuming the French don't win on goal difference). As far as I'm concerned: Allez les Bleus !


----------



## Carex

Great report on a St Paddies day there Moscool. I love it. 

Sinc, no image. 

Dr. G, the I tripped over one of the doxies on the way in, he was dressed as a leprechaun and was blending in too well with the plants.


----------



## Cameo

Seems I hadn't read as much as I thought - I am presently in April 2003 and Dr G has told about his pregnancy scare and is waiting for his new imac!
Minnes just celebrated a birthday. Haven't heard anymore about the islandic horses and Macnutt seems to have given up on his salmon tipped missiles.

Wore me out......shall have to continue reading tomorrow. Thanks for sending the doxie...Rootie isn't it?...to make sure I am on the right track.

Goodnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, we found you on the ground. Luckily, doxie licks on the face are great first aid revivers. Be careful next time, SVP. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, not sure which doxie was sent. With four on various missions of mercy and Doxie Express deliveries, it is hard to keep track. This is the problem with small dogs who are all over the place. C'est la vie. Read on, my friend..........read on and on and on.........................and on and on....


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I shall send Jack this time, since he has just gotten his reading glasses/sun glasses/night-time vision goggles to help with your trip.

http://shw.fotopages.com/4705874.html


----------



## Carex

April 2003, that is a long time ago, almost 2 years now. I haven't been in the Shang that long but it is pretty incredible that it survived that long, with the salmon missiles and all. 

Luckily no earthquakes or landslides have occurred in the valley for some time. Rebuilding would be difficult.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, as you may see, the Shang, located in the Valley of the Blue Moon, is fairly well protected from natural disasters. Re "the barbarians" beyond the valley, the doxies are there to stand and protect one and all.

http://shw.fotopages.com/3086896.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3079489.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2544683.html


----------



## Dr.G.

We should have an anniversary party for The Shang on April 4th as we start our third year of existence. Just a thought.


----------



## Carex

Let the planning commence. 

Evil thought, the more we plan, the longer it will take Cameo to catch up to the end. (Cue sinister music and laugh track).


----------



## SINC

Well, count me out of this dastardly deed. I just would not make a post to lengthen Cameo's reading time.


----------



## SINC

Or did I just do exactly that?


----------



## SINC

Nope, I've decided I didn't.


----------



## Sonal

I don't know SINC, I think you did.


----------



## SINC

Who me? I wouldn't be part of any plot.


----------



## Sonal

SINC, I don't know.... I think you just might engage in some dastardly plot... you dastard.


----------



## Cameo

I may be small - not quite 5'2 and about 90 lbs - but never underestimate.
I shall be finished before April 4 and I expect a drink to revive me when I get there! Thanks for sending Jack Dr. G - he has this very mysterious, touch us not attitude. Wouldn't want to cross his path. 

Sinc - I know you are too much the gentleman to behave in such a dastardly manner - have no fear, I will be there!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, Jack (aka "Silent Jack", in that he never barks, or "Laid Back Jack" because he is so calm and friendly) would love for you to pet him. He would make a great dog to bring into a retirement home for the elderly, in that he is so friendly and calm.


----------



## Cameo

Well - I have read 600 posts so far. Boy, I thought Macnutt had a sense of humour - he sure got upset about the Peter/Macnutt persona thing.
I guess minnes had a mouse in the wall - I had one that liked to chew on things in the wall once - I used to yell at him nightly to shut up and let me sleep.
He would stop for awhile and just as soon as I was ready to drop off - he'd start again. Little bugger knew what he was doing.

I know Jack loves to be petted - my earlier remark was meant in a "protective" way. Though no one needs protecting here at the Shang. I thought of the one guy in the princess diaries when I saw the pix of Jack with the glasses. Cool.

Oh well - on the computer all day at work - gonna stop now for awhile - rest my eyes. Have a nice night all.


----------



## SINC

Only 4,700 or so to go Cameo!


----------



## Dr.G.

We have called in security for the April 4th party. This is a longhaired doxie, but we shall have wirehaired doxies to provide protection.

http://www.dca2005.org/www/


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, by the time Cameo hits the "Only 4700 more to go" posting, how may more will we all have posted? It's a never ending tale..................................


----------



## MaxPower

God speed Cameo as you attempt to do what only very few have done before.

Just remember to take your time, breathe and relax.

BTW for those of us who have read the entire thread, how long did it take you? I think I read it in two days.


----------



## SINC

I not only read it, I counted the number of different posters. That took me two full days and that was more than a year ago if I recall. Now you can find out who has posted with one simple "click"!


----------



## Dr.G.

It took me a little over three days in early January. Of course, I had doxies to contend with, which is an extenuating factor.


----------



## talonracer

Count me in for the April 4th shindig! From the sounds of things, Posterboy and I will be the ones bringing the music!


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, we have a real souther "doxieland" band from New Orleans for the music. There are even door prizes of an iPoodle for the first 1000 persons who come to the party.


----------



## SINC

*Well, here it is folks!*










Drat! Will try again later. Sorry.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Cameo said:


> Well - I have read 600 posts so far. Boy, I thought Macnutt had a sense of humour - he sure got upset about the Peter/Macnutt persona thing.


I remember that scenario...took me back a bit at the time. He obviously doesn't like his "uniqueness" tampered with.  The early days of the Shang and its predecessor, the "Monster Thread" were truly unique times here. I don't have enough spare time these days to chat online, but I do cherish the memories. I miss the bantering, especially with my "half brother" and former comedy partner, Dr. G. On that note, I should say, "Hey bro! waaassup? Are ya outa the snowdrifts yet? Say hi to the missus and give Rootie, Jack and the rest of the pack a pat for me. Maybe one day we'll have a reunion of the Dr. G and Peter Show at the What's up Dachs Comedy Club". The Swan Lake rendition by the Doxie Dancers would be the opening act. Priceless!!

Peter


----------



## SINC

One more try and . . . success!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, yes a revival. Vaudeville returns to the stage once again. We could do "How much is that doxie in the window?" routine. Yes, the Swan Lake rendition by the Doxie Dancers could be the opening act, so long as we don't use live swans. Remember the fiasco in Moscow?????


----------



## SINC

Bet you didn't think there WAS an iPoodle, Dr. G.?


----------



## Moscool

One you finish the Shang, may I suggest to relax by reading the daily comic strip 'Sluggy Freelance' (at sluggy.com): pretty funny and available since... 1997


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, well there goes another one of my grand ideas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I was going to suggest "War and Peace" by Tolstoy.


----------



## Cameo

A lecturer, when explaining stress management to an audience, raised a glass of water and asked, "How heavy is this glass of water?" Answers called out ranged from 20g to 500g. The lecturer replied, "The absolute weight doesn't matter. It depends on how long you try to hold it." *"If I hold it for a minute, that's not a problem. If I hold it for an hour, I'll have an ache in my right arm. If I hold it for a day, you'll have to call an ambulance. "In each case, it's the same weight, but the longer I hold it, the heavier it becomes."

He continued, "And that's the way it is with stress management. If we carry our burdens all the time, sooner or later, as the burden becomes increasingly heavy, we won't be able to carry on." "As with the glass of water, you have to put it down for a while and rest before holding it again. When we're refreshed, we can carry on with the burden." *"So, before you return home tonight, put the burden of work down. Don't carry it home. You can pick it up tomorrow. Whatever burdens you're carrying now, let them down for a moment if you can." "Relax; pick them up later after you've rested. Life is short. Enjoy it!




AAACCGHKK! What am I doing? I am posting...........I am trying to read this whole thread and what am I doing???? POSTING!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman

Cameo said:


> .........*"So, before you return home tonight, put the burden of work down. Don't carry it home. You can pick it up tomorrow. Whatever burdens you're carrying now, let them down for a moment if you can." "Relax; pick them up later after you've rested. Life is short. Enjoy it!


Been there! Done that! That's how I ended having so much time to spend here during the Monster Thread and easrlier Shang days. Dr. G. was my phsychiatrist


----------



## Carex

Cameo is not trying to tell us that reading this thread is stressful is she? It should have the opposite effect.


----------



## Cameo

Nope - not saying that at all. This is an unstressful thread. Definately. Unless you are trying to read it all in one shot an keep on posting at the same time.
Kind of like chasing a wheel down a hill.....lol
I have read a thousand posts....... Dr. G is getting another doxie, minnes got shafted on a job deal, Jeac5 is going to virginia and Peter is in NYC. So much going on...wow


----------



## talonracer

... and in Calgary, a bunch of the lads are getting together and getting drunk. And for once, talonracer has left work at work for the weekend.


----------



## SINC

And we expect a full report first thing in the morning tr.

Really!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, and Peter has recovered quite well...................at least when he takes his medication.....................and does not believe that he is a doxie...................


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Couldn't let a day pass without at least one post in the shang for the day


----------



## talonracer

Does 3:40 pm qualify as first thing in the morning?

Pardon my half-conscious stumbling into the Shang... but I need coffee!


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, go to the Cafe Chez Marc, being careful not to step on any of the doxies, and tell Alberto that you want a Dr.G. morning sunrise cup of coffee. I hope you don't intend to sleep much until Tuesday. Bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we have created the Bolor Blueberry and Bran Bagel in your honor. It is served with our own blend of hot chocolate and three types of cream cheese.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess where I had brunch this morning????? Smitty's!!!!!! My wife is from Calgary and when they opened up a franchise here, she wanted to take me on a trip down memory lane.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, Smitty's.

Kinda like Denny's only more expensive.


----------



## talonracer

Dr. G - perhaps I will try that coffee. Haven't been sleeping properly for the past several months. Wake up every night at 4 or 5 am, then am pretty much awake for the rest of the night - until about 20 minutes before my alarm goes off.

And if I manage to doze off on some other time, I can get no more than 3 hours of sleep before I wake.

So perhaps some of this eye-opener is in order. I'll wear myself right out, then hopefully sleep a solid night through, for once.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, actually, you need the Doxie PseudoHotWaterBottleTreatment. Just as you are going to sleep, a doxie snuggles up against you and you shall sleep soundly throughout the night.


----------



## SINC

talonracer said:


> Wake up every night at 4 or 5 am, then am pretty much awake for the rest of the night - until about 20 minutes before my alarm goes off.


LOL, middle of the night! I get up at 5:00 a.m. every MORNING!


----------



## talonracer

That's great if that's when you're scheduled to wake up - but I don't have to get up til around 7. Waking up at 4am and tossing and turning for 3 hours does not a happy talonracer make.

Last night I woke up at 2, and was up til almost 5.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, take your pick................and get a restful nights sleep.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538040.html


----------



## Dr.G.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2544690.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538194.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2544770.html


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> LOL, middle of the night! I get up at 5:00 a.m. every MORNING!


 I've got you beat there SINC.

4am for my wife and I. Of course not by choice. That's when our little guy decides he want to get up. We decided long ago it's better not to fight with him as it's easier to give him a bottle, and let him go back to sleep. then we can get about another hour and a half after that.


----------



## rhino

Dr.G: I will NOT show these pictures to my wife. She would have us immediately fly east to pick up one of those adorables as a companion to our dog, if they were available. She is a lover of all animals, including me of course, and I'm sure we would be running a kennel or animal farm of some sort if we had the funds.

TR: I had the same difficulties sleeping some time ago. My solution was physical exercise at some time during the day, but in my case, not too close to bedtime. A walk, fresh air, no caffeine after 6 p.m., made the night go fast and dark for me. Cheers.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I've got you beat there SINC.
> 
> 4am for my wife and I. Of course not by choice. That's when our little guy decides he want to get up. We decided long ago it's better not to fight with him as it's easier to give him a bottle, and let him go back to sleep. then we can get about another hour and a half after that.


Ah, but I don't go back to sleep until 10 p.m. or so.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Dr.G. for the "special" Bolor Blueberry and Bran Bagel. It's yummy combined with the hot chocolate.
Sinc, while I was working, I was up at 4:45 every morning. Now I get up at 7:30 ... because I can


----------



## Dr.G.

Rhino, if you want cute ...............................
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536191.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536192.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536193.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538198.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2544768.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, The Great Canadian Bagel has made an offer for my Bolor Blueberry and Bran Bagel. I figured that it would get greater exposure this way than merely at the Cafe Chez Marc. I am donating my half to charity, but I thought that you should get the other half. So, expect a certified letter for the amount of $39.872,901.72 in the next day of so. Tim Hortons is interested in our Saskatoon Berry Muffins, so there is something taking place with the morning meals of Canadians.


----------



## talonracer

Rhino: There's a vurrry cute blonde on her way over. Perhaps that will sort the "physical activity" solution out. 

I have been off my exercise routine of late, though. Perhaps part and parcel of my struggles to sleep, but my energy levels have been so low that I'm lucky if I can get a set or two of pushups and crunches in.

The caffeine part - I'm mostly immune, unfortunately. However, I didn't touch a spot of caffeine all weekend, and still found myself unable to drift into the deep good stuff.


----------



## SINC

talonracer said:


> However, I didn't touch a spot of caffeine all weekend, and still found myself unable to drift into the deep good stuff.


Darn tr, I had that exact problem when I was a youngster like you.

Enough said!


----------



## Cameo

STOP! STOP! CUT IT OUT!!! I haven't caught up yet! only at 1400 posts!
Dr G now has Jack and Abby, minnes is becoming a movie star and Macnutt is mooning everyone and there was....oh my.....posts that this thread was going to expire. It's really tough working for a living, dealing with kids and trying to catch up with you posters! I am worn out......try again tomorrow. Night all


----------



## Carex

Which will come first, Cameo completing the "Reading of the Posts" as the new initiation may come to be known, or the Shang's 2nd Anniversary Party. 

My money is on the party


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, here are some words of faith from Longfellow. We all await your crossing the finish line here at The Shang. Do it for Jack and Abby

http://shw.fotopages.com/2693989.html

THOU, too, sail on, O Ship of State!
Sail on, O Union, strong and great!
Humanity with all its fears,
With all the hopes of future years,
Is hanging breathless on thy fate!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, remember what happened to Pete Rose for betting on his own team!!!!


----------



## SINC

Only 3,900 or so to go Cameo!


----------



## Carex

> Carex, remember what happened to Pete Rose for betting on his own team!!!!


Acckk. You mean as a result of this I may be maligned by my peers, chagrined by my former fans and turn into a world class a**hole??


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Acckk. You mean as a result of this I may be maligned by my peers, chagrined by my former fans and turn into a world class a**hole??


Yep, and no hall of fame either!


----------



## Carex

Oh, well. 

Pete Rose lives in a constant state of denial (even after his half-hearted 'confession') and has the personality of a poop sandwich. No apologies to Rose fans.


----------



## talonracer

*yawwwwwnnnnnn* g'morning all. A coffee, s'il vous plait.

Had a late night last night.. and now can't seem to wake up enough to even find my regular table...


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Oh, well.
> 
> Pete Rose lives in a constant state of denial (even after his half-hearted 'confession') and has the personality of a poop sandwich. No apologies to Rose fans.


Life is like a poop sandwich, and some days you have to take a big bite!


----------



## Carex

> Life is like a poop sandwich, and some days you have to take a big bite!


Wait, don't put that thing in front of TalonRacer, he just woke up and seems a little groggy. Oops, sorry dude. 

Anyway, here is the coffee you ordered sir. Still not sleeping well?


----------



## Dr.G.

OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!! TR stepped on one of the doxies and then proceeded to eat a sandwich made from doxie p...................................... Wait............My mistake. It was not a doxie paw...........................sure looked like one...................Still, what did he eat???????????? Dunked it in his coffee like a homemade walnut log. Still, he seemed to jerk awake once he ate it and had some coffee. Maybe the coffee was a bit strong? He said something about how it tasted like dirt........and then he ran outside. I called out to him that it tasted like dirt because it was ground this morning.


----------



## SINC

Hehehehe!


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, don't laugh at tr. He has had a rough night. Anyone could make the same mistake. Imagine, stepping on a poor doxie.


----------



## Carex

Or the fuzzy brain could have something to do with the, what was it, "hot chick" that was coming over last night. Nudge nudge wink wink say no more.

Dr. G, that was a time honored classic. Perhaps a slight hint at what we will see at the What's Up Dachs? Comedy Club during the Anniversary Party?


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter and I shall do our classic "Who's on first?" routine............followed by a the doxies doing a recreation of that classic scene from "Gone with the Wind" -- the burning ot Atlanta...................with Minnes singing "Old Man River"..............then something called "Macnutt's Mime and Mirth"...............followed by various ehMacLanders singing a variety of Gilbert and Sullivan tunes...............and much, much more.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> then something called "Macnutt's Mime and Mirth"..


A mime is a terrible thing to waste!


----------



## MaxPower

I could sing various tunes including:

• Mac the Knife by Frank Sinatra
• A recreation of Rocket Man as performed by William Shattner
And a fitting personal favourite:
• Happiness is a Warm Gun by The Beatles

Just don't expect me to dance.


----------



## SINC

Sing anything you like MaxPower, but please . . . nothing by William Hung!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Sing anything you like MaxPower, but please . . . nothing by William Hung!


 SINC,

You just ruined my encore


----------



## Sonal

Well if you want to sing, MaxPower, I'll be one of your back-up dancers. Just don't expect me to sing.

Or rather, expect me to sing, but don't expect to enjoy it.  

Dr. G--any dancing doxie pics?


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Well if you want to sing, MaxPower, I'll be one of your back-up dancers. Just don't expect me to sing.
> 
> Or rather, expect me to sing, but don't expect to enjoy it.
> 
> Dr. G--any dancing doxie pics?


 That combination would be really.......scary.

I can see it now. The Shang closed down due to bad taste.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, the Doxie Duet is doing Swan Lake.............or Sinking Stones
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538036.html

Then there's Dancing cheek to cheek
http://shw.fotopages.com/2971083.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536190.html



http://shw.fotopages.com/2538199.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2544770.html


----------



## SINC

Determined Doxies Daintily Dancing During Digging Deep Drenching Dripping Dugouts.


----------



## Carex

It's not onomatopoeia, oh no folks, it's much better than that. It's alliteration!!


----------



## Sonal

Alluringly alliterative allusions always.... always... um... er... oh crap, forget it.


----------



## talonracer

I need stronger coffee to sit through this!


----------



## Dr.G.

Onomatopoetic alliteration!! Sinc, you may have sunk tr into the depths of doxie despair. We shall see..........................


----------



## SINC

The point is that I _did_ get everyone's attention, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Careful, Sinc, or this may spawn a thread in which we ignore any and all expressions of onomatopoetic alliteration.


----------



## SINC

Sorry. Won't take effect, take place, transpire, turn out, or turn up again.


----------



## Sonal

Aha! Alluringly alliterative allusions are always addictive! (Alliterationers anonymous--anyone attending? Anyone at all?)

Whew. Got that out of my system. I feel much better now.  

Sorry TR. Let me brew you a fresh pot of coffee to get you through this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I have been a member of AA for the past 7 years and have been alliteration-free for the past 3 hours or so. Luckily, I am a linguist so that I may be excused.

I should note that we are NOT making humor out of the real AA and their cause to help those with a drinking problem help themselves overcome this tragic situation.


----------



## Carex

Don't look now, and don't tell Gerry, but Sinc-y-poo just hit post 5K! Congrats dude. Givem hell in Magic land.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a free muffin or a doxie for this milestone..................your choice.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Don't look now, and don't tell Gerry, but Sinc-y-poo just hit post 5K! Congrats dude. Givem hell in Magic land.


Sheesh, I didn't even notice.


----------



## Dr.G.

So.......................doxie or muffin?????


----------



## MaxPower

Way to go SINC on you 5K milestone.

I'll hoist one in your honour today.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, re your comment that "I'll hoist one in your honour today.", will that be a cup of coffee or a doxie???


----------



## Carex

Course now that I've said that, he's at 5003. I can barely keep up with you old feller!!


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Hi all. I just thought I'd stop by on my morning break for that cup of tea which was so generously offered to me by Dr. G. I would normally have a coffee but someone already brought me a large one this morning and I don't want to get too wired and behave foolishly on my first visit here.

Do you have any green tea, by chance?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, re your comment that "I'll hoist one in your honour today.", will that be a cup of coffee or a doxie???


 SINC hoisted one when I reached my 1000 milestone.

I beleive it was a beverage with alcoholic content made with barley and hops. I will do the same tonight.


----------



## SINC

If I had a Doxie, I would hoist it, but alas all I have is a beer, so that it will be tonight as well MaxPower.

That is unless of course, Dr. G. would part with a Doxie.


----------



## iMatt

Does anyone have anything for a sinus infection?

How about something for a naughty boy who's secretly enjoying having a sinus infection?

(My first Shang post, pardon me for barging in with my stuffy nose.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs.F., organic green tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a doxie for you would be an honor for the humble house of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.

iMatt, just don't use the various sprays for your sinus infection. Good luck.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

iMatt, try boiling up about 2 cups of water with half a lemon, sliced, and a thumbsize serving of ginger, chopped. Let it simmer for half an hour and then strain and drink. It's like a Neo Citron without all the bad stuff which probably makes you worse instead of better. Throw in a tiny pinch of cayenne pepper if you're feeling dangerous. This may relieve your symptoms a bit while you sit on the couch and play video games or whatever it is you like to do when you call in sick.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Thanks, Dr. G. I believe that was the best cup of tea I've ever had!


----------



## Sonal

Mrs. F is right on the money with her home neocitron.

Spicy foods, ginger and garlic are good when you're a little under the weather. As a kid, my mother used to give me fresh ginger juice (grated, and then squeeze the juice out through cheesecloth) and mix it with honey--great for sore throats.


----------



## iMatt

Thanks, Mrs F. I'll give your ginger-tea recipe a try. Everyone seems to recommend some form of ginger tea, but there's never such a detailed recipe.

As for calling in sick...I'm self-employed and I work at home, so it's really just a matter of increasing the duration and effectiveness of my shirking. Of course, the most accomplished shirking tends to create lap-space for an orange tabby, which is always a good thing. I will, sadly, be missing my afternoon stroll + latte. 

Latte and congestion simply do not mix.


----------



## Dr.G.

My pleasure, Mrs. F.

iMatt, my grandmother's chicken soup is on the way via Doxie Express. It shall cures all that ails you and I shall even let a doxie or two stay with you to keep you warm. They LOVE to cuddle. If you are not into chicken soup, the ginger, garlic, hot lemon tea and Vitamin C cure is possible.


----------



## talonracer

Can I get a green tea at Cafe Chez Marc? 

One of my.. uhm.. friends(?) has been drinking nothing but in the past little while and is raving about it, so I figure I may as well try.

And a doxie to keep me company please. Still no sleep.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

Hey Talonracer, I briefly thought about you on my drive to work today. I was tootling down the DVP in Toronto and an undercover (dark blue, no markings) cop car had pulled over a hapless Talon 4WD. Couldn't see the drivers face though. It's kinda difficult to speed on the DVP as its known as the Don Valley Car Park during the rush hours (7-11 and 12-8)....... Hope you're safe in 'Berta with your green tea


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, one green tea...........and some sleepy doxies coming right up.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538190.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538191.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2544690.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2544770.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2971083.html


----------



## talonracer

Oh, always sad to hear about a fellow DSMer getting punished for enjoying their car.

Dr. G, thanks for the tea - what's the ritual with this stuff? Straight? Sugar? I don't know this "tea" business...


----------



## Dr.G.

All teas at this Cafe come from Uji and Shizuoka, the premier tea producing regions in Japan. Uji and Shizuoka have perfect conditions for producing high quality green tea- misty climate, sloping hills, and a wide range of temperature between day and night. Special occasions call for a Japanese tea that is truly sublime. Our "Doxie Premier" is just such tea. Made only from the dark green leaves gathered in the treasured first (early spring) flush, this tea infuses with an aroma and taste unsurpassed by any other. If you enjoy green tea, do not miss an opportunity to revel in this unique treat.


----------



## talonracer

Uhm.

Sure.

Just make that a double espresso. I know how to drink _that_.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, a double e it is........................but why not consider a calming cup of tea, served by a warm woodstove and with a doxie cuddled by your side???


----------



## talonracer

Oooh. Sold.


----------



## Cameo

Well - still pluggin thru. I am on the computer at work all day long so can really only read so much here at a time.

I just found out that Peter Scharmann has the same birthday as me!! I am a little over a decade younger though.


----------



## SINC

I have to admire your tenacity, Cameo. Keep pluggin' along!


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, be careful what you wish for.........................or gifts you accept............especially a gift in the shape of a doxie.


----------



## talonracer

What I wish for... what I wish for.....

I wish for true love. I wish for true happiness. I wish for a lifetime of good health. I wish for a long, windy road with no traffic and no speeding tickets waiting for me.

And given my current state, I wish I could sleep straight through the night one of these months.


----------



## SINC

talonracer said:


> What I wish for... what I wish for.....
> 
> I wish for true love. I wish for true happiness. I wish for a lifetime of good health. I wish for a long, windy road with no traffic and no speeding tickets waiting for me.
> 
> And given my current state, I wish I could sleep straight through the night one of these months.


I slept in this morning. Didn't get up until 5:15. Nice sunny day though, so still got to see the sunrise.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all. Though I'd pop in for a muffin, but it seems that I have suddenly lost my sense of taste. 

Started yesterday--I was feeling a little under the weather, so it's likely related. Feeling better today, and my tastebuds are slowly coming back to life, but still aren't 100%. 

Never happened before. Very strange experience. Sweet, sugary pop tasted like water. Mustard had no flavour. I'd made some herbal tea with honey to soothe my throat a little, and what was barely sweet to me was overpoweringly sickening to my husband.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

I recently got a nasty bug and went on a double dose of Biaxin. I completely lost my sense of smell and taste for a few days, either from the illness or the antibiotic - I'm not sure which. It was a very strange experience and made me realize how much I rely on these things. I still ate chocolate though and, somehow, I still enjoyed it!


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, I have never had that happen in all my years of life. Must be an odd sensation indeed. Trust you will get well soon, Sonal.


----------



## iMatt

Thank you all for the teas, soups, and doxies. (Who seem to get along fine with cats, oddly enough.) 

None of the remedies have kicked in yet, so I will have to go for another round...

Best,

M.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal,

Don't ignore the symptoms you are describing. I had a similar experience a few years back, where I first lost some sense of taste, then a numbness on my tongue. eventually my entire right side of my face was numb.

I was diagnosed with a mild case of Bell's Palsy (read Jean Cretian) which is a paralysis caused by the herpes virus that effects a major nerve that runs behind your ear. Fortunatly for me the effects were temporary because I got to it quickly.

If this continues, please go see your doctor.


----------



## Dr.G.

I may have to send out the doxies on another Mission of Mercy. Last winter, I sent them off on two such missions, with all sorts of soup and TLC to nurse all the sick and wounded here in ehMacLand back to health. I know that there is the California flu and Wellington flu on the go, so I am sending along some of these newly created vaccines as well.


----------



## MaxPower

Off topic, (is there a topic?) I just ordered my new 12" iBook today.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks for the advice, MP. I do seem to have more taste sensation today than yesterday--though it's a little hard to judge without some kind of "control" substance--but I will keep an eye on this.

In the meantime, I think I'll call TeleHealth Ontario, just to check.


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, here in The Shang, there is no specific topic, and thus, no way to get off topic. So, we are free to talk about iBooks (kudos on your purchase), doxies, food, health, doxies, education, religion, doxies, politics, books, doxies, sports, entertainment, doxies, etc, etc.


----------



## MaxPower

Um. Can I talk about doxies? Or how about doxies? Did I mention doxies?


----------



## MaxPower

BTW SINC,

My family and I are off to the Lone Star State where I will get to play with my .357 Magnum. My trigger finger is getting itchy. 

Oh yeah. we get to see the family too. And play with my gun.


----------



## Dr.G.

A discussion about doxies, dachshunds, badger hounds, et al, is perfectly acceptable in my opinion.  Macnutt was the only person to complain about the doxie discussions, but this was because I was posting on a non-Mac at the time.


----------



## Carex

Forgive me for not knowing my history. Am I to understand that the Monster Thread grew to in excess of 10,000 posts? That's mindboggling.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> Forgive me for not knowing my history. Am I to understand that the Monster Thread grew to in excess of 10,000 posts? That's mindboggling.


 Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

I think the Monster thread was the thread about Dr. G's favourite commercial referencing a superbowl about a doxie dude ranch.

The thread aparantly took on a life oof it's own, becoming at the time the largest thread at the time. I don't think it ever reached over 10,000 posts.

The Shangri-la Clubhouse is a MUCH larger thread in post count.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the Monster Thread only had 51 pages back in the old ehMac server. Then, it died, or was put down, by the inability of the server to handle that load. To be honest, I don't recall how many actual posts there were, since it just stopped. From its death I got the idea for The Shang. At the time, there was a lot of arguing going on throughout the forum, and I envisioned The Shangri-la Clubhouse as a sort of an oasis.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, yes, you are correct. I believe the true title of The Monster Thread was something like "Dr.G. will love this commercial". It was a Sprint commercial about a person who got 200 doxies rather than the requested 200 boxes. Our doxies are related to some of the actual doxies used in that commercial, with the rest done via computer generation.


----------



## MaxPower

I remember joining ehMac just before that thread was started and I remember saying to myself What the heck is a doxie??? And who is this Dr. G they are speaking of?


----------



## Dr.G.

I trust that you now know that a doxie is a cute term for the actual breed of dog called dachshund, which is German for "badger dog".

As for Dr.G., this is what my students online started to call me back in my first web course in Jan. of 1997. I guess it is shorter than writing out my full name, which was Glassgerblinkermanhandlepuntcommarantmarshcowman. It was shortened when my grandfather arrived from Russia in Ellis Island, NYC back in 1903.


----------



## Carex

But,

Does a doxie, 
have moxie, 
when it goes to the Roxy
to dance and look foxy
by proxy?


----------



## MaxPower

Quite frankly Dr. G, I don't think anyone on this board doesn't know what a doxie is 

Your affection towards these little critters has really made me take notice.


----------



## MaxPower

Uh. Carex?

Don't quit your day job.


----------



## Carex

Sorry, feelin' a little giddy at that moment. It has now passed and I won't subject anyone to that type of ... whatever that was, again. Today.

And you guys were talkin' 'bout doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, as to your question/poem, the short answer is yes. Doxies, and Tasmanian Devils, are the two mammals with the most moxie.

"Does a doxie, 
have moxie, 
when it goes to the Roxy
to dance and look foxy
by proxy?"


----------



## SINC

All this talk of mice and men and doxies reminds me of . . . wait, not that's not it! Oh well.


----------



## Carex

Steinbeck?

What about wolverines?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, what's not to love in a doxie???? Especially since they love to cuddle.
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536191.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2971065.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, Steinbeck, my favorite author, had a standard poodle. Sadly, while he was an outstanding writer, he never knew the love of a doxie.

As for wolverines, they don't have moxie, just mean-spirited anger. Luckily, doxies are also used to rid farms of wolverines and badgers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Poor Cameo, by the time she reaches this discussion about doxies, I shall be talking about Daisy's grandpuppies.


----------



## Carex

I think we have spoken about this love of Steinbeck before Dr. The "mice and men and doxies..." quote was the thing that tingled my brain into that response.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, Sinc, like Steinbeck, has a way with words. He has been known to turn a phrase or two and get us thinking anew. He is a treasure here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc is missing!!!!!!!!!! Sent the doxies to his front door, and he and his RV are gone!!!! Send out an SOS (Save our Sinc).


----------



## SINC

Fear not, for I am here,

Somehow I don't think I am the first to utter those words.

For the record, the mice and men thing was prompted by Carex himself with his mice and foam signature.


----------



## SINC

Just returned form that "other" Shang thing and glad to be out of the turmoil there.

Nice to be back on tranquil and hallowed ground.


----------



## talonracer

Just got home to find a message from my bookstore - the book I'd ordered a few weeks ago is in.

If anyone needs me, I'll be the lump curled up on the seat by the fireplace, surrounded by coffee cups and with a doxie or two for company and conversation. =]


----------



## SINC

talonracer said:


> Just got home to find a message from my bookstore - the book I'd ordered a few weeks ago is in.
> 
> If anyone needs me, I'll be the lump curled up on the seat by the fireplace, surrounded by coffee cups and with a doxie or two for company and conversation. =]


So, tr, just how do you have a conversation with a dog?

Did you learn their language in school?


----------



## talonracer

You've never spoken to a pet?


----------



## SINC

Many times. Every day.

Difference being they have never spoken back which constitutes a "conversation". Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## talonracer

Many a time the sound a dog or cat has made in a few seconds has made MUCH more sense than something a person has said in over an hour, or in ehMac terms, many paragraphs.

So, sure, conversation it is.


----------



## SINC

If I meow at our cat, he will often meow back, so I guess that qualifies. Don't understand a word he says though. On the other hand, I do understand him when he purrs on my lap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I like you phrase "tranquil and hallowed ground". Very truthful.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, the doxies are great listeners. It is amazing how they look at you as you speak to them. 

http://shw.fotopages.com/2536191.html

They even laugh at your jokes, especially Jack

http://shw.fotopages.com/2536316.html


----------



## iMatt

I converse with cats as best I can. They have the advantage, though, because they understand a certain amount of English ("chicken", "belly rub", "cuddle", "down", "no" [I said they understand, not that they always listen]), but my fluency in Cat is very limited. 

I can understand: "Feed me", "Feed me something else", "Get out of bed and feed me", and "Get out of bed and feed me something else."

Speaking Cat is another matter.

After many years of working on my meowing, trilling and caterwauling, I have managed only four phrases:

"Hello."

"Yo, how's it going?" (Great to know when walking past an unknown, skittish kitty in the street - puts them at ease)

"I just fed you, dammit."

"Yeah, that <i>is</i> one juicy-looking bird."


----------



## Dr.G.

iMatt, in Roman times, parents would say to their misbehaving children "Hannibul is at the gates." When I come across cats outside that look as if they are going to attack, I simply say "Doxies!" and they take off. I think they somehow know that a dog bred to attack badgers and wolverines is not afraid of a stray cat.


----------



## iMatt

Dr. G., cats are much smarter than most people realize. 

Just the other day I caught one turning off the TV.


----------



## Sonal

Round of muffins and your beverage of choice for everyone. I can taste again. Seems to have come back on its own. 

Time to go gorge myself on chocolate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, glad to hear about your recovery.

Now, let's see...................a round of coffee and muffins for everyone, which I assume includes the doxies, comes to $631,830.28. Will that be cash or debit card???


----------



## SINC

Speaking of chocolate:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, don't blame me, in that I don't like this sort of chocolate. As for the doxies, chocolate is bad for any and all dogs. Still, it's a cute pic.


----------



## talonracer

mmm chocolate...

My friend in Korea (she's teaching english) just woke me up at 8am... I'd been trying to sleep since 5...

I will have some of that chocolate, and a coffee, s'il vous plait. Any other early risers this fine morn are welcome to share the table with me.


----------



## Sonal

Nice thing about time zones. I can sleep in and still be up for breakfast in Calgary.

Dr G, I'll be sending payment via feline courier. They'll make it to NL fine as long as they aren't picked up from trafficking in catnip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, payment received intact. Merci.

tr, try our Swiss Chocolate Mocha latte + java burst. This is a real "pick me up" drink. The Bavarian Chocolate + java burst contains five shots of expresso. This is a "pick me up and roll me down the hill" sort of drink. In both, we could add our "secret ingredient", but you would need a note from your doctor and a recent EKG and EEG before we gave you a full mug. Ask for the "Doxie Delight".............................if you dare.


----------



## iMatt

Anyone who's in Montreal needs to head to the Jean-Talon Market today or tomorrow for real maple taffy on snow (not to mention all the other wonders of this fabulous market). Maybe there will be some left on Monday, but the season for this stuff is very short so I wouldn't count on finding any after that.

Here, I've brought a stick for everyone who's in The Shang today. Wonderfully sticky, no?


----------



## talonracer

Uhh... not too sure about this "Doxie Delight" after your jokes a few days ago... I may just take the 5 shots of espresso & chocolate, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, I shall leave the "potty humor" to the others. The "Doxie Delight" is potent, and has been used in place of cardio-shoke treatment to stimulate a stopped heart. The chap that flew around the world had a thermos full of "Doxie Delight", but we did not advertise this fact, since I was afraid that with a whole thermos full he would have tried to go around the earth once again.


----------



## talonracer

Well my good Doctor, if you'd be so kind as to pull up a chair at my table, perhaps the two of us can unhinge our lids and enjoy a cuppa over some very brisk conversation.

After we've downed our drinks, perhaps we can play soccer in the streets!


----------



## SINC

Anyone hear what page Cameo is up to in her tour of The Shang?


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, snow golf is more interesting than soccer, or even street hockey. Still, a good cup of coffee and a doxie on one's lap should go over well with some good conversation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, no word from Cameo. I sent Jack to help her find her way, but his GPS (Global Page System) has not revealed much of anything just yet.


----------



## SINC

Ah, good old Jack. Ever the faithful servant.


----------



## Sonal

Perhaps she's off hunting Easter Eggs from within the depths of the Shang?


----------



## talonracer

Morning all. I'm feeling like I should return the hospitality, so, fresh coffee and buttermilk pancakes at Chateau TR.

Come one, come all. Doxies allowed on the couch, of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sinc, Jack is nicknamed "Semper Fidelis" (Latin for "Always Faithful").


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, re your question if Cameo was "hunting Easter Eggs from within the depths of the Shang", I should remind you what is actually down there -- Little Debbie's Dungeon of Doxie Doom. Upstairs, at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, we keep the puppies that are to be sold as pets. Down in the dungeon is where she breeds the doxies that shall be trained as killers. Think of Orcs................only fiercer and not as ugly.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, once you let a doxie up on the couch, you shall never get them off. Remember, you have been forewarned. Still, they are great lap dogs.................until they all want to get on board.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538036.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538037.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538038.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538039.html


----------



## SINC

I'm going out for a walk . . .


----------



## MaxPower

Just thought I would pop in for a cup o' Joe and to say hi and Happy Easter.

I spent my afternoon at my Aunt & Uncles for lunch, where we had our traditional Paska (a German Mennonite/Ukrainian? bread) It is a sweet bread with icing and is it good. My wife had some for the first time and it will be a matter f time before she is begging me to make some.i just hope I can do it justice like my Aunt does.

Sadly, I forgot to bring some home with us. All better reason to make some.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, I have had that bread before and I know why you want to make more. Yum!


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I tried to show my wife some of my grandmother's recipes for various Jewish meals that I recall watching her make when I was a child. Now, she is able to make them nearly as good, if not better, than what I remember.


----------



## Cameo

The Nouveau Poopee and Peepee Fragrance Company has just been encorportated.

Hahahaha ...........did you make your fortune? Funny, haven't seen this fragrance in the stores...


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Cameo. Re the NP&PF Co., Peter Scharman and I formed a company a year or so ago, PS&MSG Inc. We recently bought out NP&PF Co., did an IPO, sold the shares for $7 to the public, paid off the company's debt, and on Thursday I sold my 13 million shares for $109 a share. As in the past, I donated my money to local food banks and homeless shelters.

What page are you up to in The Shang?


----------



## Cameo

I am at post 2661 - a year behind now. With two windows open I can read and post at the same time! ( Well almost........you know..read a bit, post a bit..read a bit..........

Hope everyone has enjoyed their Easter weekend - my kids are almost grown now and off doing their own things - I have done NOTHING! .....ALL DAY!
First in a long time..........good stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, keep reading. You are like a modern historian discovering the past histories of a small colony of ehMacLanders who ventured forth in search of Terra Neuve. The Clubhouse is our New Found Land.


----------



## SINC

Only 2,831 to go Cameo!


----------



## Cameo

3131 posts...thanks for sending Jack Dr G...he is fine company....haven't found any easter eggs.........course I am only beginning the month of March 2004....I shall find out tomorrow about easter last year I guess.

Night all.

PS Sinc found out that there were 50 different posters for the first 200 pages of this thread. Have we heard any more from the Guiness book of world records on the longest thread in a forum?


----------



## SINC

Not to my knowledge Cameo, although it was Moscool who made the attempt to get us in the book!


----------



## talonracer

I'm happy the clubhouse is 24 hours.. even if it is super quiet overnight.

Woke up at 4am on the dot tonight. This is getting well past the ridiculous stage.


----------



## SINC

I went to bed at 9 and woke up at 5:25. (Never use an alarm.)


----------



## MaxPower

I don't need an alarm either with little man running around.


----------



## rhino

MaxPower said:


> Just thought I would pop in for a cup o' Joe and to say hi and Happy Easter.
> 
> I spent my afternoon at my Aunt & Uncles for lunch, where we had our traditional Paska (a German Mennonite/Ukrainian? bread) It is a sweet bread with icing and is it good. My wife had some for the first time and it will be a matter f time before she is begging me to make some.i just hope I can do it justice like my Aunt does.
> 
> Sadly, I forgot to bring some home with us. All better reason to make some.


Happy Easter to those of us toiling at our employment keyboards or those at home or at rest. Enjoy the day!

Had the Ukrainian Paska and homemade perogies hand crafted by my MILaw yesterday for post-mass brunch. No icing on ours but it included horseradish with beets and cooked ham laid on the paska. No matter how you do it, it all tastes good.

Easter egg hunts are as much fun for me in the hiding as in watching the joy of the finding.

Could use a cup of the famous Chez Marc coffee this morning though. Visiting and drinking with boisterous relatives makes the head heavy some mornings. All in good fun. Sleepovers included but I had to miss the morning waffles to get to work on time.


----------



## SINC

Mmmmm, horseradish with beets, one of my favourites. Mundare sausage folks make it real good.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://hcs.harvard.edu/~hub/songs/fair.mp3

The first graduating class of ehMacLand U, The Shang Campus, is graduating on Friday. Come join us all in the Cafe Chez Marc for a rousing rendition of our own college song, played by the Harvard Marching Band.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Come join us all in the Cafe Chez Marc for a rousing rendition of our own college song, played by the Harvard Marching Band.


Rousing indeed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Imagine when all the graduates (all 13,290 of them) sing this song in unison.

"We love the old campus of ehMacLand U...." Yes, it should be a moving experience.


----------



## SINC

It will be a celebration to be sure!


----------



## talonracer

Well, if we grad'ing, we gotta celebrate this thing right...

Where shall I drop this keg?


----------



## Cameo

3811 posts! Gettin there!

Sheesh - I started posting in this thread in Sept 2004 - 6 months ago.
Maxpower just bought a new house and Dr G has taught us how doxies play mind games with their owners and brought to us the "world according to Macnutt".

Tired eyes - goodnight one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, this is an alcohol-free graduation. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I had forgotten about the citations from "The World According to Macnutt". I was threatened with legal actions until I explained to him that in academia, proper citations are required and when we do this properly, we are protected by academic freedom and The Charter of Rights and Freedoms.

Doxie mind games??? I had forgotten about that as well. Thanks for keeping us posted on your journey down memory lane. By the time you reach this page we should be at posting #13,735. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Cameo, I had forgotten about the citations from "The World According to Macnutt". I was threatened with legal actions until I explained to him that in academia, proper citations are required and when we do this properly, we are protected by academic freedom and The Charter of Rights and Freedoms.
> 
> Doxie mind games??? I had forgotten about that as well. Thanks for keeping us posted on your journey down memory lane. By the time you reach this page we should be at posting #13,735. We shall see.


 Uh. #13,736 now.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Uh. #13,736 now.


Imagine that. Posting to raise the postings.


----------



## MaxPower

Yeah. We've_never_ done that before.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Yeah. We've _never_ done that before.


Certainly not me.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Certainly not me.


 Nor I.

Sorry Cameo


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxP, by the time Cameo reaches posting #5508, we should be at posting #13,736. Of course, this is dependent upon Daisy having puppies, and the main discussion in The Shang is about her doxie puppies. I envision at least 7,037 postings on that topic alone. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, NO, we would never post merely to raise the total number of postings. As I told MaxP, there is an outside chance that we shall breed Daisy. Should this take place, the postings and pictures shall fly up here faster than a speeding bullet.


----------



## SINC

Not to mention the pool on the number of pups Daisy will have, with a cream cheese bagel and special coffee as first prize.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, betting on doxie pups??????????? I won't be able to vote or bet, however, since I know how many pups were in Daisy's litter, and depending upon who we breed her with, I shall know his litter size as well. With the normal litter size ranging from 2-8 puppies, this should be an interesting pool. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Imagine that. Posting to raise the postings.


Profound thought there SINC. Just what my head needed to ponder after work as a test. Yep; still firing on all cylinders;-)


----------



## Cameo

I see we have a bunch of smart [email protected]'s, I mean smarty pants. I mean..clowns. Sheesh  
Cut it out! Now you have ME posting. AGAIN.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, don't post, read! By the time you finish this thread, the puppies will be born and having puppies of their own. 

Just saw my wife's test/questionnaire for prospective owners of the pups -- in the final analysis, I would not be allowed to own one of the puppies from a doxie that I own. I was able to pass the literacy test, and the economic sustainability test, but I am questionable on the Doxie History section, I failed the "Doxie Psychoanalysis" Exam, and I did not want to sign the Loyalty Oath.


----------



## Cameo

4500 posts. Last 1000 (ish) tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G.

The end is in sight. Grab hold of Jack's leash and hang on for this final ride. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Cameo = Perseverance


----------



## MaxPower

Way to go Cameo. You can do it!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think I can, I think I can." Cameo, you are the little engine that could. Keep in mind that when you finish this task, you shall have read more pages from "cover to cover" than anyone else, since those of us who have read all of the this tread did so with a shorter thread. Bon chance.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "I think I can, I think I can." Cameo, you are the little engine that could. Keep in mind that when you finish this task, you shall have read more pages from "cover to cover" than anyone else, since those of us who have read all of the this tread did so with a shorter thread. Bon chance.


 I was thinking the same thing Dr. G.

When I read the thread it was indeed much shorter, however, I have still read all of the posts after that. So that would mean that I have also read the most pages from cover to cover. but does that really count? Some would say yes, some would say no. Have I or haven't I.

A question that might command debate.

I think I just got a headache from thinking too much about this.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, the last person to read all of the postings in this thread will always hold the record. However, as each person undertakes the task, they assume the record once they finish their journey. It's like climbing an ever-growing Mt. Everest.


----------



## MaxPower

i fully agree Dr. G.

I was just playing Devil's Advocate.  I like to do that sometimes - stir up the pot. It keeps life interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, remember, "Heavy is the head that wears the crown." Still, soon you shall give up your thrown to Queen Cameo I, and all her children and heirs. You may leave your thrown with your head held high for having done the near-impossible.............that is if Queen Cameo I does not have you beheaded. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G.,

I never held claim to the throne or thrown. That honour was given to Carex when he completed the milestone of reading the entire Shang.

But I think that Carex will gladly pass this honour onto Cameo once she completes this ever so daunting task as well as putting up wit us 

So three cheers to our newly residing heir (that is once she completes the initiation).

Cameo, please post once your task is completed.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, sorry about the mistake. I knew there was an "x" in the name of the king. I guess Carex has been a benevolent ruler because the doxies have been allowed to roam freely around the castle.


----------



## MaxPower

Fair enough Dr. G. i find Carex a fitting ruler as well.

BTW, I just received notice that I'll be getting my iBook tomorrow. So I am off to FS to get an 802.11g wireless router.

So now that I have even more access to ehMac - Watch out!!!


----------



## da_jonesy

MaxPower said:


> BTW, I just received notice that I'll be getting my iBook tomorrow. So I am off to FS to get an 802.11g wireless router.


Good... you are just around the corner anyways... I'll sponge off your network


----------



## MaxPower

Now I have to lock it down for sure


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, use the Doxie Defense Squad. They somehow are able to smell the illegal use of a a wi-fi thief. All you need to do is somehow get them inside of the home of the person who is stealing your signal. They do the rest. So long as you don't ask questions about their tactics, nor are put off by the screams, you shall be rewarded with unhindered signals.


----------



## Cameo

Did some reading during my lunch hour - catchin up!
Weird chants and rituals for winter solstice and now Sinc has to wait til March for his new RV! Bolor is now looking for Baily's instead of hot chocolate and Dr G doesn't feel it is safe for you to have those little coloured umbrellas. Maxpower has had THREE turkey dinners!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think I can.........I think I can............I think I can............."


----------



## Cameo

I'm here! I'm here. I did it! I did it ! Carex - you bet on the party - so how much do you owe me?
TR - still suffering from lack of sleep?. Dr G's and peters Abott and Costello was a hoot and the doxies had two reviews from their rendition of Swan Lake.
Dr G outwits the scam letter whoever and this year the doxies weren't on the wanted list for attacking the groundhog. Sinc got his motorhome early and had to rearrange his parking area and the Doxie Whisperer went on a secret mission.

So........I think I want to visit Chez Marc and have a nice cuppa tea and a Saskatoon muffin.

After the day at work what I really want is a rum and coke!

My favourite doxie pix is the one with the sunglasses!

Am I babbling? Uh......


----------



## MaxPower

Babbling?? No. I see it as excitement.

Be proud in your accomplishment Cameo. Very few of us have dared read the _Entire_ Shangri-la Clubhouse. you are part of an elite group.

Hail the new Queen.


----------



## talonracer

Congrats, I think, on reading the entire thread. You so crazy..

And yes, I am still not sleeping properly. And the dreams, when they do come, are insane..


----------



## Cameo

Actually ...its quite interesting and very amusing. So many different personalities and no heavy stuff. Heck, I know for myself, work all day, single parent - all the responsibilities and stresses...that to have somewhere to just visit and be silly and nonsensical....yes and babble...is a great way to unwind.
Keep some sanity.

TR - I wish I had an answer to your sleeping problem....how much caffiene do you consume..I noticed quite often you entered the shang asking about coffee?
Maybe something you are eating or drinking regularly is causing problems?
We don't mind your burning rubber, but don't want you burning out.


----------



## MaxPower

Do you exercise TR?

If not perhaps you should consider it. Might help with your sleep problem.

Stress can also play a big part with your sleep patterns (read ex GF). I know if I have something on my mind, I can't sleep. Exercise will help clear your mind.

Try not to stimulate your mind before going to bed. No TV, No ehMac. Read a book in bed until you get tired. or if you are not tired and go to bed anyway, don't. Go to bed when you are tired.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## talonracer

I usually have a Starbucks "tall" coffee in the morning, and that's it for caffeine. Most days I don't even finish that one cup. Don't drink cola any more - haven't had any this year.

It's usually my dreams that wake me up.. something will startle me or upset me enough that I wake up. 

Oooh, now I am craving coffee...


----------



## Cameo

Bad dreams? Are you stressed out? Are your dreams always on the same subject or related to each other? Maybe you are not getting to that deep sleep area.
My niece had problems cause she wasn't getting enough "deep sleep" (rem?)
and therefore not really getting the rest she needed. She had to see the doctor to solve.


----------



## talonracer

They're on a variety of themes.

I don't really have any stress. Work's good (if too damn plentiful!), life is good, family is good.

The dreams aren't always necessarily "bad".. just intense enough to make me go "whoa..." (not keanu-style, either..!)


----------



## MaxPower

Well kids. I'm off for the night.

Getting tired and going to bed (sorry TR).

See all of you tomorrow. Same Bat Time, Same Bat Channel.


----------



## MaxPower

talonracer said:


> They're on a variety of themes.
> 
> I don't really have any stress. Work's good (if too damn plentiful!), life is good, family is good.
> 
> The dreams aren't always necessarily "bad".. just intense enough to make me go "whoa..." (not keanu-style, either..!)


 One last post.

Obviously there's something deeper that is causing these dreams. But that's something you will have to figure out for yourself.

Good luck tonight sleeping.


----------



## Cameo

Night Maxpower - sleep well.
TR - no more ideas - sorry. 
Uh, maybe.....someone told me that if I eat before going to bed that it would cause dreams.....if I think of anything else I will let you know.
Glad it's not stress.


----------



## Carex

Sorry friends, I've been holidaying on the west coast of the island and have been entertaining houseguests. Looks like I shirked my duties (well not too long, as it appears as though Cameo completed climbing the mountain today.

From one crazy person to another:










The King is dead, long live the Queen.


----------



## SINC

Way to go, Cameo, well done.

Welcome to the club so to speak.

Night MP and all. Good luck on sleeping TR. Maybe try a warm glass of milk before bed. Make it chocolate milk if warm white is not for you. Just zap it in the microwave. Who knows, might even work.

By the way, I dream very seldom, perhaps once a month. either that or I have no recall of them.

Sorry to hear of the passing of the King, but hey even Liz will one day be gone.


----------



## MaxPower

Well, my iBook just arrived.  I haven't even opened it yet.

So this afternoon, I am off to FS to get my router and then I can play.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Well, my iBook just arrived.  I haven't even opened it yet.
> 
> So this afternoon, I am off to FS to get my router and then I can play.


12 or 15 inch MaxPower? Congrats by the way.


----------



## MaxPower

I ordered the 12".

I wanted it mainly for the portability and I found no need to get a bigger model. Basically I'm going to use it for roaming around the house and as a secondary computer for the times when my wife and I are fighting over using the Dual 867 MDD for the internet etc.

I did put in an extra 256 MB of RAM, otherwise it is pretty well stock.


----------



## Bolor

Congrats MP on the new iBook. You should get a lot of years of enjoyment from it.
Congrats too to Cameo ... long live the queen


----------



## Bolor

Just thought I would remind everyone that The Canadian Cancer Society is selling daffodils this week-end (in Ontario, at least). If you have an opportunity to pick some up, please do. I'm off to some daffodil selling at the local Wallymart this afternoon.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Bolor.

This is my first post from the iBook. Ooooh. Lots of fun I predict


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> This is my first post from the iBook. Ooooh. Lots of fun I predict


I have th 12.1" Aluminum Powerbook with 768MB RAM and I love it except for one thing. The airport signal strength sucks. My daughter has the 14" iBook with the plastic case and her signal is twice as strong as mine.

But I think you will find the 12" is more than adequate around the house or in your briefcase.

Enjoy it MaxPower!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Cameo. You have been to the mountain top and have seen the Valley of the Blue Moon (read Hilton's "Lost Horizon" for this reference). 

Yes, Doxie Whisperers...........I had almost forgotten about that aspect of doxie ownership. The doxie with the sunglasses is Jack, your ever-faithful companion and guide.

Long live the queen.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

Bolor said:


> Just thought I would remind everyone that The Canadian Cancer Society is selling daffodils this week-end (in Ontario, at least). If you have an opportunity to pick some up, please do. I'm off to some daffodil selling at the local Wallymart this afternoon.


My wife volunteers for the CCS at a clinic every week and she was selling daffodils this morning. I bought some at my place of work (a hospital).

Please buy a bunch and support the volunteers - the work they do is phenomenal and its all supported only by public donations. In addition to patient support programs (telephone support centres, transportation, lodges, etc) the CCS also funds cancer research through the National Cancer Institute of Canada that supports scientists working across the nation.


----------



## minnes

UTBJ
my mom volunteered for cancer society for years, excellent group.

I was just thinking that we could all chip in a few hundred bucks each and buy Johnny Carsons Desktop Microphone that he used for about 15 years in the late 60s and 70s on the Tonight show.
It's up to $14 grand US now so bid away, and we can put it in the display case next to the other Shang trophies.
Mark

check it out here 
http://www.heritagegalleries.com/common/view_item.php?Sale_No=612&Lot_No=23307&type=temcomics033005b


----------



## Dr.G.

CCS daffodils are usually the only bit of nice color we get here in St.John's this time of year. Still, it is for a good cause. I usually order a few dozen and put them all around the house.


----------



## MaxPower

Well I finally got my Wireless router secured.

The Dual 867 MDD and my iBook ar now communicating the way they should and both are surfing the internet. Not bad for NEVER setting up a wireless network eh? Thanks to MacGenius once again 

Again, I mus bid farewell and go to bed. 4 o'clock comes a might bit early......zzzzzzz


----------



## MaxPower

it must be the sunshine. No one is in the Shang today.

Now the muffins are stale and the coffee is like tar.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, we were all outside enjoying the sunshine. The stale muffins you refer to are wax muffins, and are for show only. I hope you did not eat one. Re the coffee, Sinc complained that it tasted like mud, and I told him that it was ground this morning.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

MaxPower said:


> it must be the sunshine. No one is in the Shang today.
> 
> Now the muffins are stale and the coffee is like tar.


Maybe it's time to start serving up fresh lemonade on the patio...? That should attract people. First round is my treat.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, we were all outside enjoying the sunshine. The stale muffins you refer to are wax muffins, and are for show only. I hope you did not eat one. Re the coffee, Sinc complained that it tasted like mud, and I told him that it was ground this morning.


*Hack* Thanks for telling me about the muffins. Dr. G. although a little too late.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr.G. said:


> Re the coffee, Sinc complained that it tasted like mud, and I told him that it was ground this morning.


You are very witty, Dr. G. It took me a few minutes to get that.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I would get to the hospital ASAP. The wax muffins are also used as badger bait when the doxies are not around to go into their hole after them. If you start to grow hair on your palms, and start singing "On Wisconsin", let me know and I shall send the antidote.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs. F. , thanks for the offer. I LOVE lemonade.

Re the joke, it's an old vaudeville joke, that goes with "Waiter, what's this fly doing in my soup?"


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, I would get to the hospital ASAP. The wax muffins are also used as badger bait when the doxies are not around to go into their hole after them. If you start to grow hair on your palms, and start singing "On Wisconsin", let me know and I shall send the antidote.


 Um. Hair on my palms??

i'm sure the others will be all over that one. Personally, I'm not touching that.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Re the joke, it's an old vaudeville joke, that goes with "Waiter, what's this fly doing in my soup?"[/QUOTE]

You mean...that fly joke didn't originate on Sesame Street?!?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs.F., sorry to inform you that it goes back to turn of the century (20th century) Jewish vaudeville and burlesque in New York City. This is where the likes of Sid Caesar, Milton Berle, et al, got to learn their trade.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Mrs. F. , thanks for the offer. I LOVE lemonade.
> 
> Re the joke, it's an old vaudeville joke, that goes with "Waiter, what's this fly doing in my soup?"


The backstroke, I presume.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the actual answer is "The backstroke".


----------



## Sonal

Hey TalonRacer--wave if you can hear me.

Are you still having those odd dreams? It just occurred to me that an exercise my therapist told me about might help. It doesn't work for everyone, but it works for a lot of people--and it's pretty effortless.

Every night, as you are drifting off to sleep, visualize something that makes you feel positive and happy. Try to imagine it as vividly as possible--use all your senses. Her example was a beach in Mexico--scent of the sea air, sound of the waves, feeling of sand, etc. Give this visualization a name, (e.g., "Mexican Vacation") and then repeat that name to your self as you drift off to sleep. It might help, though you may have to keep at it for a week or two.

Anyway, it is (eek) snowing here, so I'm going to have to say "No, thank you" to that lemonade on the patio, Mrs. F.


----------



## SINC

Oh no!

Snowing in Toronto?

Oh well, I guess we will just have to bask in the sunshine today. Darn it anyway.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Sonal said:


> Anyway, it is (eek) snowing here, so I'm going to have to say "No, thank you" to that lemonade on the patio, Mrs. F.


Sonal, I'm handing out raincheques...
Let's all meet on the patio when the sunshine returns.


----------



## MaxPower

It is bizzarre weather here indeed. Yesterday it was sunny and around 12°. Today we are expected to get 5-10 cm this afternoon and an additional 1 cm this evening. Tomorrow we are expected to reach a high of 5°.

Bizzarre indeed.


----------



## Carex

Maybe it was just delayed a bit (don't tell Bolor that though). Our local ski hill was open for a grand total of 2 weeks this year. They usually get 10 feet of snow. The week after they decided that enough was enough and cancelled the season (spring break), they got a huge dump of snow and it's still snowing up there. 

She's a cruel mistress.


----------



## Carex

Off to eulogize a friend today. He was 27, a relative youngster. I much prefer speaking at weddings but the celebration of someone's life is just as important. 

Any good quotes that you have heard that could start me off??


----------



## Peter Scharman

Sonal said:


> Every night, as you are drifting off to sleep, visualize something that makes you feel positive and happy. Try to imagine it as vividly as possible--use all your senses. Her example was a beach in Mexico--scent of the sea air, sound of the waves, feeling of sand, etc. Give this visualization a name, (e.g., "Mexican Vacation") and then repeat that name to your self as you drift off to sleep.


In my best Homer Simpson voice, "Mmmm...beer!"


----------



## SINC

Peter Scharman said:


> In my best Homer Simpson voice, "Mmmm...beer!"


Works a lot better for me if I consume the beer right before bed!


----------



## Cameo

Send out the Doxie Express with chicken soup.
I am sick.
I HATE being sick.
Don't even have the enery to get out of bed.
Thank goodness for laptops.


Sorry, I will quit whining now.


----------



## SINC

Uh, oh.

Sounds like a case of "threaditis overloadis" to me.

What say you Dr. G.? Do the Doxies have the cure for this rare condition?

Get well soon Cameo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, the doxies are on their way. My grandmother's recipe for chicken soup will cure your cold................as well as put a shine on your silverware and cause all squeaks to stop in your car. Yes, it is an eclectic and potent brew.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you. Sorry for being whiney.
Just a stupid cold really - maybe a little run down.
Spent most of today in bed and took some motrin. 
Lookin forward to the chicken soup!

Threaditis? Good one Sinc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, the soup should be at your door by the time you finish reading this post. I sent it via Doxie Express...................the same folks that FedEx uses when they are in a rush to deliver an important package. Long live the Queen of Posts.


----------



## Cameo

Mucho gracias Dr G. I have the chicken soup right here and the doxies are on their way home with a healthy treat. I would have loved to give them hugs and kisses but didn't want them to get my cold. They sure are an adorable group.
You will have to give them hugs and kisses for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, the doxies have had all of their shots. The are "adorable" when they are on a mission of mercy, but when they assume the role of "The Fearsome Foursome", they are trained and lethal killers.


----------



## Cameo

Could have fooled me. I still think they are adorable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, that is their secret weapon. Being only 8 inches off the ground at their shoulders, they need to get close to a person's neck. Thus, you pick up their "adorable" dogs............................and then they have you holding them within striking range of your neck. Once you are down on the ground, at their level, it is all over.


----------



## Cameo

and then you are licked to death!


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo,

Never under estimate the Fearsome Foursome. They are lethal indeed. Their stories are legendary in the Shang.

Now, back away slowly and never speak of the Fearsome Foursome again.


----------



## talonracer

Sonal, thanks for the advice. I have used that technique before.

I've started sleeping properly again. Well, at least not waking up at 4am. 

The first night I was able to sleep straight through, I meditated before going to bed. I experienced some very personal and powerful imagery, and felt very relieved as I then tried going to sleep.

When I woke up, I felt absolutely refreshed and recharged. Felt as if a huge weight and been removed from my chest. My dreams are still very vivid and sometimes disturbing, but they are not waking me up and keeping me awake anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, licking is not what is lethal. Rather, it is the slow bleeding to death as they rip away at your vital organs. Once you are down, there is no getting up. Doxies are bred to go after badgers and wolverines, so they are tough. 

Licked to death???? Get real!!!!!!! Have a good night.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Cameo said:


> and then you are licked to death!


That's how I wanna die.


----------



## SINC

Well I was up and at 'em at my normal time of 5 this morning when I realized the time was really only 4, so I snuck back under the covers until 6 (really 5) which is my usual time to arise.

It's all so confusing this first day, but have both papers read and have been reading the board and posting for the past half hour or so.

Anyone else awake yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have been up since dawn. Doxies do not understand daylight saving time. 

Peter, licked to death by a doxie would be a fate worse than death. Be VERY careful what you wish for in this world.


----------



## Dr.G.

So, brings to an end year two of The Shang. Year three starts tomorrow at dawn with a sunrise service atop Signal Hill here in St.John's which shall be touched by the first rays of the rising sun here in North America.


----------



## SINC

A notable year to be sure Dr. G.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Anyone else awake yet?


Just barely. In recovery from doing up income tax yesterday. Numbers and forms make my eyes glaze over so it's always a big relief to get it out of the way. Work before pleasure was a common phrase in our Scots born family so now I'm ready to be sociable Thanks for leaving me some of my fave shade grown coffee from the U of T project. Decorations for the anniversary in Chez Marc are divine;-)


----------



## Carex

Hellooooooo,

what happened to the 2 year anniversary party. We were deep into planning a couple of weeks ago. That daylight savings thing must have confused everyone. Well I'm tipping back a couple this morning (coffees) along with some of my special homemade waffles. There are enough for everyone!!


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> Peter, licked to death by a doxie would be a fate worse than death. Be VERY careful what you wish for in this world.


Umm...errrr...I wasn't referring to a doxie. I WAS being very careful in what I wished for.
  

This thread is now PG rated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Peter, it has been a most interesting two years. May the next two years be as eventful for us all.

The western/central celebrations were a bust, with no one showing up in either Victoria, Calgary, TO or Montreal. Luckily, the welcome was warm in typical NL style here in St.John's. We have been going strong since noon today and shall end the party with a moment of silence at sunrise atop Signal Hill. We shall remember ehMacLanders, past and present, who have touched our lives and who have been touched by the serenity of The Shang. Paix.


----------



## talonracer

ahem... I would have attended the party in Calgary... but I guess my invite must have gotten lost in the mail... or perhaps the doxies ate it?

Alas, I've been snubbed..


----------



## SINC

Well, I spent three hours getting all my income tax stuff ready for my accountant.

Now that I am done, and with the anniversary nigh, it calls for a celebration.

I brought along a keg of Calgary's Big Rock Jack Rabbit, low cal, low carb suds and have set the frosted mugs in the cooler in the corner by the keg. Please help yourselves!


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, Sinc, I was waiting at the bar in the Palliser Hotel, which we reserved for the Alberta clan of ehMacLanders. TR, your RRSP came back with a "Mais non" on it, so you were not expected (missed yes, but not expected). I convinced Ralph Klein to put half of Alberta's surplus into social programs (e.g., food banks, low income housing, etc), and the rest going to education (e.g., reducing class sizes, more ESL-like classes, etc). I promised him one of Daisy's doxie pups which we hope to have this summer (if she goes into heat in June). I told him that they were the only four standard wirehaired doxies in the province of NL, but I think he heard "in all of Canada". C'est la vie.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear that you got Ralph's ear Dr. G.

No one else out here seems to be able to do that.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good Monday morning, everyone. Well, I've had my breakfast and coffee. I've read the Globe and now must get dressed and out the door. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## rhino

SINC said:


> Glad to hear that you got Ralph's ear Dr. G.
> 
> No one else out here seems to be able to do that.


Short of Jim Dinning, Alberta's Premier-in-Waiting, Rod Love his Exec assistant, and a few odd "old Boys", yes you're right, SINC.

We the people? Who You?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Government of the people, by the people and for the people" was Ralph Klein's last words to me. We both like Lincoln. He is going to make the announcement that the province shall buy the Palliser Hotel and turn it into a shelter for Calgary's homeless. I think that he is thinking of his legacy. Paying down the deficit is one thing, but spending the money from the oil royalty windfall for the poorest people in Alberta is a smart move. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

Ah, the winds of change as it were.

Had a solemn weekend here. Spoke at a friends memorial service. He was only 27 (far too young) and succumbed to cancer. He was a fighter to the end. He will be missed.


----------



## MaxPower

My sympathies Carex.

If it's any assurance, your friend isn't suffering any more.


----------



## SINC

I too have lost young friends to cancer, the most recent was 41 and he left a wife and two teen age sons, so I know how you feel Carex. Condolences.


----------



## MaxPower

Unfortunately, too many of us have lost or have been touched by loosing someone to cancer.

In a lot of these cases, they have all been too young. My mother for example was only 57 when she lost her brief battle with liver cancer.


----------



## Cameo

Sorry to hear about your friend Carex. Not much anyone can say except that we understand it is hard, that it hurts and to let you know you have friends.
I meant to respond the other day - you mentioned a eulogy - my apologies as I got sidetracked. It was noticed however.


----------



## Carex

I can't think of the word eulogy now without thinking Zoolander. Lightens the mood somewhat. 

A true story from the service. One of those (cue eerie music) coincidental happenings that gets people going hmmmm. Even a devout non-beleiver like me. 

The church we attended was a large A-frame with a very high ceiling. During Easter services (we are guessing) a number of helium balloons were used for some ceremony or other. Four of these ballons were still trapped high up on the ceiling. During the Memorial Service for Kevin, one of the balloons reached its neutrally bouyant equilibrium and started floating down from the ceiling towards the front of the room where all the memorializing and praying was taking place. It floated down in front of the slide show screen, during the slideshow, then back up almost to the top of the ceiling again. Whilst the pastor was delivering a long prayer, the balloon floated down and nested in his collar for a full 2 minutes (it had a long ribbon attached to it with small pieces of paper that said Hallelujah). The pastor was unfazed and let the balloon float up again. 

Of course we explained to one and all that Kevin was coming back for one last chuckle (he was an incredibly positive fellow).


----------



## SINC

Likely due to physics more than anything. When a large number of people gather in a confined space it causes the temperature to rise, then someone gets too warm and opens door and or windows.

Seems like this type of thing might explain the behaviour of that balloon.


----------



## MaxPower

I've been thinking about starting another thread dedicated to summer activities. More in particular Bar-B-Que.

BBQ has to be one of my favourite pastimes in the summer. Nothing beats ribs slowly cooked to perfection over a low flame, with a sticky glaze.

I started a similar thread last year, but the response was nil. Do you think a thread like that would get participation?

I would like some feedback and/or suggeestions from you fine folks in the Shang.


----------



## Carex

Sinc, physics doesn't sound like much fun. Only one of the 4 balloons did the dance!! Spirits man, spirits is what done it.

MaxP, maybe start, or revive a thread about food. BBQ may be too specific.


----------



## SINC

Ah, but only ONE balloon had exactly the right internal pressure and helium content to react.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> MaxP, maybe start, or revive a thread about food. BBQ may be too specific.



You've probably got a piont there. Perhaps a thread about summertime activities?


----------



## SINC

Not a bad idea MP. Summer activities covers a lot of ground like the BBQ, but also camping, boating, beer ball leagues and all the rest of the fun things.


----------



## MaxPower

OK Fellas. I need some help here and what a better place to ask for it than the fine folks in the Shang.

I just went to a Canon Digital Photography Forum and poked around for a while. I decided I would register. Upon going throought he registration process, I found to my horror that MY name - Maxpower has been taken!!  You can imagine my shock.

Since my identity has been stolen (at least that's how i like to think of it) I am in need of a new identity for this forum. So far I can't seem to think of anything except "The Original MaxPower". But that seems too arrogant.

Anybody have any suggestions??


----------



## Dr.G.

MAXPower.


----------



## Carex

rewoPxaM?
I Have a Big Gun in Texas


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, phonetically speaking, ree-woe-fix-am, is the name of a doxie skin condition. Very rare, so maybe no one might notice.


----------



## Carex

Worm apex

A PEW MR OX?


----------



## SINC

MaxiPower perhaps?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> MaxiPower perhaps?


Sorry SINC.

That one sounds too much like a femmine hygene product  

All excellent suggestions BTW (I do like MaxPower backwards). Perhaps something totally different, away from MaxPower.

Perhaps I should post a picture of me and my big gun and the person in question might change their mind.


----------



## Sonal

PowerMax? MacsPower? MaxWatt? (Watt being the SI unit of Power in physics) WattMax? (I like the pun in the latter.)

Well folks, wish me luck tomorrow. Last two wisdom teeth being pulled. Hopefully, this will not be too bad. Can I make a request for some soup in the Shang?

First two being pulled was wonderful, seeing as one had broken and had put me in near constant agony for 3 days prior to seeing the dentist. This time around is about prevention. An ounce of prevention may be worth a pound of cure, but let me tell you, a cure is appreciated FAR more. 

Right. 'nuff grumbling. G'night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxDoxie?


----------



## SINC

Perhaps MaxPowers?


----------



## SINC

Or maybe ehMaxPower?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Or maybe ehMaxPower?


 Hmmmm. I like the sound of that. I'll have to think seriously about that one.


----------



## SINC

Always giving, never taking!


----------



## Carex

He's a giver alright.

Sonal, best of luck with the wisdom teeth. I've still got all mine at 38 and I ain't given' em up without a fight!! Tylenol is your friend.


----------



## Sonal

I guess that makes you wiser than me, Carex. 

Anyway, my no-nonsense dentist ripped'em out cleanly in less than 5 minutes. Took longer to numb my mouth than anything else. Recovery seems fine so far--no need for painkillers yet, but I'll likely need one tonight. 

Given this trauma, however, I feel that I have earned a dinner of ice cream, chocolate pudding and apple sauce.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, don't forget a cup of herbal tea at the Cafe Chez Marc to calm your nerves.


----------



## Cameo

Maxstrength?
Maximumauthority?
Maxability?
MacPower?
PowerMac?
Kaboom?
CommandMax?
MaxRule?

I dunno. Any good?


----------



## Cameo

Sonal, baskin and robbins' ice cream cakes are wonderful. Does the Shang have something like them?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, we are going to open up Little Debbie's Devilish Double Dip Delights, an old fashioned ice cream parlour, on Earth Day (April 22nd). Try the Double Dutch Chocolate Doxie Delight.


----------



## Cameo

Yummmm! And on my sons 16th birthday too!


----------



## Dr.G.

A birthday boy? He is allowed to get a freebie. Have him ask for a Little Stevie's Sumptuous Slurpy, or, if you have four more people, you could all share a "Tub o' Doxies", which is made from 4 gallons of ice cream (nine different flavors), loads of fruit, nuts, etc. And, it's only 113 calories a serving.


----------



## Cameo

I never watch calories - my weight averages between 85-90 lbs and has for twenty-five years (minus the pregnancies) I just don't seem to gain weight. I am active and healthy despite being underweight. So calories don't count with me.
So, I can eat as many of those as I want! Yeahhhhhh


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, remember that a serving is a teaspoon. It is so rich that you shall gain 20 pounds, but also grow 5 inches, with a regular portion.


----------



## Carex

85-90 lbs. Holy smokes, don't move to the coast, you will be blown inland!! Calories count for everyone, your active lifestyle and busy day likely have helped you along.


----------



## Cameo

I agree about eating healthy and I suppose that means watching calories.
I don't eat a lot of cakes, chocolate, desserts and such, but I have never bothered about finding out about calories in regular foods. I am a very restless person and on the go, so that is part of it. But, I know I should eat better than I do too.
I am just glad that I am short and skinny - not tall and skinny like my grandmother. She was 6' - I am just over 5"


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, Cameo would be blown out to sea here in St.John's, the windiest major city in Canada. She sould have to have a couple of doxies tied to her at all times.


----------



## Cameo

Which doxies would be the safest? You keep insisting they are ferocious and laughed at me for saying they would lick me to death.


----------



## SINC

I guess Cameo has put down the theory that size matters!


----------



## Cameo

Size matters for what?


----------



## SINC

Seems to me that for a tiny person Cameo, you carry a pretty big stick. Translation: size does not matter if you have the will to be strong.


----------



## Cameo

I wish my kids believed I carried a big stick. They think I'm a mush!
You got me thinking though. It has been tough raising teens alone.
I know I have achieved some things with them - in other respects, I should have been able to do better. I have had to resort to tough love - though I think it hurt me more than them. Still, though they have their love hate relationship with each other - I know they love me as I love them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, all the doxies are safe and loveable....................until I give the command to attack and kill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I was a single parent of a disable 7 year old and a 4 year old for 4 1/2 years. I tip my hat to you for doing this with teenagers.


----------



## Cameo

And I to you Dr. G. 
I have no doubt the doxies are lovable


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, they are lovable, loyal, sweet (to us), and with their own unique personalities.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning everyone!
Thought I'd drop in to the Clubhouse for a quick hello.
Lotus came to se me last night (with her son) to purchase an iMac from me. It's always a pleasure to see "the fairest flower in ehMacland". Everyone who lives in the land of Shang is a pleasure to know. Some of those who live in the adjoining lands are beginning to frighten me!  
So, cherrs to everyone, and enjoy your day. Dr. G., give the doxies a hug for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, the doxies say "Right back at you, Slick". They call everyone they like "Slick", which is the sound they make when their tongue is out and their tail is wagging. Don't ask, since it's a "doxie thing" I am told by those who raise doxies.


----------



## Carex

And who do you know that raises doxies? I suppose they are light enough that you could do that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the breeders of Rootie/Daisy/Jack/Abby (aka "The Fearsome Foursome") for one. If Daisy goes into heat in June, we shall be breeding her, with a litter expected in August. At $1000 a pup, and ONLY to a selected person (one who is able to pass my wife's test, and sign a loyalty oath), they probably shall be headed for the US rather than Canada.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G.

You know well enough that if you breed Daisy you will not be giving up any of the pups.

First, no one would be able to pass your wife's test.

Second, you know your are a sucker for doxies.

So I predict that you will have a much larger family if Daisy has pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, the deal is if I agree to let my wife breed Daisy, she is allowed to keep ONLY one pup and sell the rest. She wants to keep a female to breed with Jack in a few years and keep everything "in house", so to speak. Try cleaning up after a few doxie pups for 5-10 weeks and you too would be wanting to sell them to ANYONE. Sadly, my wife's test is so tough that I can't even pass it without cheating (e.g., Name the five main genetic diseases that doxies may inherit? Name the three main European lines of doxies that our doxies are related to today? What are the ideal height/length/weight proportions of a doxie? What are the 12 essential elements of clicker and obedience training that should be utilized with doxies?).


----------



## MaxPower

What is the command for KILL?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, you call the doxie by name, point to person you want them to attack, and, in a forceful and loud voice say "KILL!". A command of "ATTACK!" will result in a non-lethal attack in which the person is cornered and cannot move away. The kill command is one which sends them into a frenzy. They can jump the length of their body, and actually run fairly fast, so they are able to knock a person down. Once a person is on the ground at their level..........................well, let's just say it is NOT a pretty sight.


----------



## MaxPower

So we've been told.....many times.

Remind me to never pay you a surprise visit.

In order to pass your wife's test, couldn't one get "Doxies for Dummies"?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, one of my son's friends made the mistake of just coming in. Luckily, he had on steel toed work boots, and I was close by. He is a 6'2" young man who is not afraid of dogs, and is tough (he played rugby with a dislocated shoulder AND a twisted ankle) but the doxies had him crying in the corner of our front hall way.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Doxies for Dummies" is a banned book in this house. I was thinking of getting a Griffin iTalk and using my son's iPod. This way, I could dictate the answers into the iPod and pretend to listen to music. The test takes apx. 4 hours to complete, so there should be enough batter life in a fully charged iPod.


----------



## MaxPower

For some reason, I don't doubt the nature of these "cute" little creatures. i certainly wouldn't want to be on the other end of them defending what is theirs. Never underestimate the size of a dog.

My Brother-in-Law has a Rat Terrier. One day, a much larger dog tried to attack my Nephew. Buttons, put herself between my Nephew and the Large dog. She barked and growled, scaring off the other dog. My Brother-inLaw said that Button's stock went up that day.

I have a few more stories of dogs, big and small protecting what is theirs and I know not to mess with them.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would hate to be on the receiving end of a doxie going down a badger hole after a badger.


----------



## MaxPower

They're the perfect shape for going down a badger hole that's for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's what they are bred for in Europe. European doxies are longer and somewhat stronger than North American doxies. Our doxies, standard wirehaired doxies, are more of a guard dog than a digging dog. Still, we cannot let them out in the garden when we are planting bedding plants. Once they see anyone digging, it sets off a deeply ingrained instinct.


----------



## Cameo

Out of curiousity I looked up what my West Highland Terrier was bred for.
Controlling rats, foxes and other vermin was what I found out.
No badgers.  

They are dogs with high self esteem - mine has an attitude alright.
Friendly as all get out but defends the house against the vacuum cleaner.
Vicious brutes those vac's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, Westies are fine dogs. We lived next door to a breeder of Westies. Not a rat to be found in the neighborhood.

Re doxies and vacuum cleaners, uprights are totally ignored................but may the small cannister VC beware. Abby is fond of taking the attachments as trophies. Whenever we can't find an attachment we look in her kennel...........and there it is.


----------



## Cameo

Sammy doesn't take anything - just attacks it if the nozzles comes too close to him. He doesn't intend to move for it.


----------



## Carex

> And who do you know that raises doxies? I suppose they are light enough that you could do that.


 Dr. G, I thought that you would have grabbed and hung onto (like a doxie in a badger hole) the poor attempt at humour there. Raising doxies, above your head, with your hands. Oh I kill me sometimes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I see your humor now. I am into grading full-tilt now, so such attempts at humor might escape me. Mea culpa. Have a free cup of coffee or tea at the Cafe Chez Marc. Be careful not to step on the doxies, however.


----------



## Carex

Good luck with the marking, I know it can be a tough slog at times. I'll avoid the doxies and have a coffee thank you very much. I will bring you, for your efforts, one of my wifes delicious homemade blackberry (hand picked) muffins.


----------



## Carex

I had to duck into the Shang to avoid the vitriol that is flying around the forum today. Gerry is replying in full force this morning. Rally the troops. I'm hiding under a table in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Odd how that always seems to happen in the "wee" hours, isn't it?


----------



## Carex

But Sinc, I think it's still happening. HE DIDN'T GO TO BED!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, hide under the table? Sit on the sofa with the doxies and relax. They won't let Macnutt hurt you. As the old saying goes, "Sticks and stones may break your bones, but Macnutt's words won't hurt you with a doxie on your lap."


----------



## MaxPower

I'm off to Texas soon. I was wondering SINC, which one should I buy this when I'm down there??

Smith & Wesson 500 Magnums










Features:
10 5/8" Barrel Length
* Recoil Compensator for Increased Muzzle Control
* Tuned Performance Center Action
* Integral Weaver Base for Easy Optics Mounting
* Increased Velocity and Energy with 10.5" Barrel
* Flash Chromed Hammer and Trigger for Smooth, Crisp Action
* Internal Lock
* Performance Center Gun Rug and Sling included










Features:
8" Barrel Length
* Most Powerful Production Revolver in the World Today
* Massive 500 S&W Magnum® Cartridge 2600 ft/lb. Muzzle Energy
* A Hunting Handgun For Any Game Animal Walking
* Recoil Tamed with Effective Muzzle Compensator
* Hoque Sorbathane® Recoil Absorbing Grip
* Internal Lock


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, why on earth would you want to buy a gun with a small child in your home????


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, why on earth would you want to buy a gun with a small child in your home????


 As you know Dr. G, I do have a gun, however, it is not kept in my house, or in this country for that fact.

My Brother-in-Law purchased "my" gun for me to use when we visit him in Texas. We go to the shooting range every time we visit. I think you have to do that when in Texas. I rather enjoy going to the shooting range.

On the flipside, I would never own a gun let alone keep one in my house. I am a firm believer that firearms and children DO NOT mix. My son is a precious gift and I would never have anything that would harm him.

The pictures and descriptions of the above guns was a tongue in cheek attempt at gun owner humour (SINC understands this). The caliber and sheer size of these weapons is absolutely ridiclous. I mean the gun I use is big - almost too big. I would be crazy to even think of getting one of these.

I hope I was able to clear this up and not have you loose too much respect for me in the process.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, my respect for you and your judgement has returned to it normal level of "high". Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## talonracer

I grew up with guns in my house. Many guns, ranging from .22s to shotguns, .306 and larger. For most of my life, these were unlocked, and I knew exactly where the ammunition for them was.

However, my entire life, my dad taught me about guns, their proper care, and to respect them. I never went near the things unless I was supposed to be.

That being said... I think I'm an exception to the rule (and I usually am....!). I'd feel better knowing that most of my neighbors these days ain't packin high-powered heat that could go through every wall in my place.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, there is one neighbor that has a gun rack in his basement. Of course, he is from Labrador, and oftens obtains a big game permit to hunt moose or caribou. So, if the street ever comes under attack, he has his guns and I have the doxies to defend the last vestage of civilization here in Canada.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I'm off to Texas soon. I was wondering SINC, which one should I buy this when I'm down there??


MaxPower, why not go for the gusto and get one of these?


----------



## Cameo

Boys and their toys. tsktsk


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, as a pacifist, I would have to agree. When I applied for my Conscientious Objector status in 1970, the FBI did a check to see if I had ever owned a gun, ever shot a gun, or even expressed any interesting in owning or shooting a gun. They soon discovered that guns and Dr.G. did not mix. I received my 1AO draft status (which was a non-combatant military service status, aka a paramedic on the front line) back in August, 1970.


----------



## Cameo

Please explain "conscientious objector" please.....it is something I have never heard of.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, since the US Civil War, there have always been people who, because of religious beliefs (e.g., a Quaker) or moral/philosophical beliefs (e.g., me) objected to killing as the main function of a soldier in the US military. My problem was that I would probably have fought in WW II because America's way of life was directly being threatened back then. However, in Vietnam, there was no such threat. Since I am Jewish, I could not claim a CO draft status based on religious grounds. Still, as I stated at my trial, if being in jail was the only place where my body and beliefs could be together, so be it. I said that I would be of far greater service to America if I was allowed to spend my two years of service teaching (which was the 1O status). Or, if required to serve in the Army, I wanted to serve in a non-combatant manner (which was the 1AO status). It seems like a lifetime ago.................and I guess it was.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you. I admire you for standing up for your belief. I could never point a gun at someone. If attacked, I would defend myself - but can't see myself picking up a gun to do it. Won't have one in my house. My ex actually obeyed that rule - the only gun he had in the house was a bb gun. (still dangerous as far as I am concerned) I know he had one that he kept up north at his family's place.
His temper and a gun....no way.

I don't care if someone likes to shoot at a target range - and keeps the gun locked up there. That is their choice. In a family home - never it I could help it.

Anyhow, I am glad you were able to serve in a non-combatant way. I couldn't imagine living with the aftermath of killing someone - just cause the gov't had declared it a war.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, in all honesty, I was never so afraid in all my life. It is not easy to stand up for one's beliefs. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> It is not easy to stand up for one's beliefs. Paix.


It's sometimes difficult to do that right here in ehMacland!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Peter. Very true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

From "Quotations of Chairman Macnutt" --

"A saint is one who makes goodness attractive. Surely, a great teacher does the same thing for education."

"At present the universities are as uncongenial to teaching as the Mojave Desert to a clutch of Druid priests. If you want to restore a Druid priesthood, you cannot do it by offering prizes for Druid-of-the Year. If you want Druids, you must grow forests."

"I have read in Dionysius of Halicarnassus that history is the teaching of philosophy by examples."

"The great end of education is to discipline rather than to furnish the mind; To train it to the use of its own powers rather than to fill it with the accumulation of others."

We should heed his words. Trust me on this.


----------



## Dr.G.

This may be the one thread where there is no political firestorm raging. I was amazed to see the number of new threads pertaining to the Liberals, et al. The Shang may truly be the one oasis that shall survive the onslaught of differing political and philosophical views.

For, as it is written in "Quotations of Chairman Macnutt", "What we must decide is perhaps how we are valuable, rather than how valuable we are. For every uneducated person is a caricature of himself or herself. What sculpture is to a block of marble, education is to an human soul. How can we help ehMacLanders to understand that the tragedy of life is not death; the tragedy is to die with commitments undefined and convictions undeclared and service unfulfilled?" Macnutt the Wise.


----------



## SINC

Seems to me most of those threads are old ones, searched out and rekindled by the Sage of SSI. Perhaps for dramatic effect?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> MaxPower, why not go for the gusto and get one of these?


 Now Yer Talkin'


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Cameo, since the US Civil War, there have always been people who, because of religious beliefs (e.g., a Quaker) or moral/philosophical beliefs (e.g., me) objected to killing as the main function of a soldier in the US military. My problem was that I would probably have fought in WW II because America's way of life was directly being threatened back then. However, in Vietnam, there was no such threat. Since I am Jewish, I could not claim a CO draft status based on religious grounds. Still, as I stated at my trial, if being in jail was the only place where my body and beliefs could be together, so be it. I said that I would be of far greater service to America if I was allowed to spend my two years of service teaching (which was the 1O status). Or, if required to serve in the Army, I wanted to serve in a non-combatant manner (which was the 1AO status). It seems like a lifetime ago.................and I guess it was.


 Dr. G.

My Grandfather went through a similar dilemma.

When he applied for his Canadian status and went before the Judge who would ultimately grant him his Canadian Citizenship, the Judge asked him if he would ever send his sons to war.

Being a man of deep religious belief, he looked the Judge in the eye and said "No. Because my religion doesn't believe in war."

The Judge admired his honesty and granted him his Canadian Citizenship.


----------



## Peter Scharman

*"What we must decide is perhaps how we are valuable, rather than how valuable we are. For every uneducated person is a caricature of himself or herself. What sculpture is to a block of marble, education is to an human soul. How can we help ehMacLanders to understand that the tragedy of life is not death; the tragedy is to die with commitments undefined and convictions undeclared and service unfulfilled?*

A wiser and more eloquent person than I wrote those words.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, thanks for sharing this piece of personal Canadian history. Happy ending stories are needed these days. Your little one should be proud of his ancestors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Sinc, my friend, but I did not search out any old threads of the Sage from SSI. I have an autographed first edition of "The Quotations of Chairman Macnutt" that seem more relevant in today's socio-political climate.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, mon frere, do not underestimate the impact and relevance of your words. Do not mistake eloquence for content, in that your thoughts make more sense to more people than my own.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, thanks for sharing this piece of personal Canadian history. Happy ending stories are needed these days. Your little one should be proud of his ancestors.


 My Grandfather was a man of few words. But he had a presence about him that cannot be described. He was thoughtful kind and considerate.

I would like to share a couple of stories about my Grandfather:

Out of character for him, when he lived in Laird Saskatchewan, (Iforget the exact details of this) but for one reason or another he got angry at his neighbour and told him off. He always felt bad that he treated this man like that. Years later, after moving to Ontario, he returned to Laird for a visit. He went to his old neighbours house to specifically appologize for treating his neighbour the way he did those 10 years ago.

When my father announced that he was going to marry my mother (my Dad's side is of the Mennonite Brethern faith) my Uncle was quite upset that my Dad wasn't marrying a Mennonite. My Uncle asked my Grandfather what they were going to do about my Dad marrying this girl who wasn't mennonite. My Grandfather replied: "We will just love her more".

My Grandfather was a man of great character.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, what a grand story. Such love is needed throughout the world. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Well, I did it. I accepted. I start a new position in June. I am presently in a contract position with a large company. Someone I have worked for previously had the confidence in me to seek me out and offer me the position of Office Coordinator at his new place of business. He really went to bat for me, sold me to the President before I even went for the interview. They didn't even put out an ad or interview anyone else. It is a position more to my liking then the one I am doing now, although I have had hints that they want to make me a permanent employee. They also met all of my terms. WOW.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations, Cameo. Sounds like you got a great offer for a good position.

Personal contacts are by far the best way to find a new job.


----------



## SINC

WOW works for me Cameo.

Congrats are certainly in order!

Well done!


----------



## Cameo

Thanks - I am really excited. Feels good to have someone have the confidence in me and I already know that he is a good person to work for - he will go to bat for me, already has.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Congratulations, Cameo. I've had the impression that you were a person of integrity and competence. I wish you all the best in this new job. Should they need a good customer service rep, drop me a line.


----------



## talonracer

Congratulations Cameo.

I assume the interview went something like this...

<them> So, what qualifications do you have?
<Cameo> I have read all of the shang...
<them> Certainly not all of it!
<Cameo> All of it. I now know more about doxies than any one person should ever dare to...
<them> Impressive! You're hired!

Close?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Cameo. Integrity and intelligence usually is seen in important situations.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, NO ONE can know too much about doxies!!!! 

Doxie fact of the day -- most North American doxies have brown eyes. It's an ehMacLand fact.

Brought to you by the ehMacLand Ministery of Doxie Information.


----------



## talonracer

ohhhh it's too early... a coffee, please...

gotta get ready... doin the whole "vip" thing at the queens of the stone age show tonight. should probably be awake for this...


----------



## autopilot

talonracer said:


> gotta get ready... doin the whole "vip" thing at the queens of the stone age show tonight. should probably be awake for this...


are they still playing? i thought i saw somewhere that mark lanegan (singer) had exhaustion...


----------



## talonracer

mark lanegan is kind of a guest singer. Yeah, he had "exhaustion" after a mere ten days on the road... gee, wonder what tired him out so much?


----------



## SINC

talonracer said:


> gee, wonder what tired him out so much?


Sure wasn't The Shang coffee!


----------



## Cameo

Thanks everyone - it feels so good I really wanted to share.

TR - maybe you're right - a solid knowledge of doxie's gets you the better positions. I am sure I impressed the bejebbers out of them with what I have learned from reading this thread.

Peter - if I hear of anyone looking for a good customer rep - I will certainly let you know. Does this mean that you are giving up your mansion and moving to Kitchener?

I still have the 9500 desktop I purchased from you about 6-7 years ago.


----------



## autopilot

talonracer said:


> mark lanegan is kind of a guest singer. Yeah, he had "exhaustion" after a mere ten days on the road... gee, wonder what tired him out so much?


10 days? wuss


----------



## SINC

Sure is autopilot. Bet he couldn't even read the entire "Shang" thread.


----------



## Bolor

Cameo, firstly congrats on the new job. Could you explain what a Office Coordinator does? It sounds good, but I am curious ...


----------



## SINC

Uh, coordinate the office?


----------



## MaxPower

I think for my user name at the Photography Forum I will be using ehMaxPower.

It stays true to my screen name, and it also describes where home is.  Thanks SINC for coming up with that, although I am surprised that I didn't think of it.


----------



## SINC

Hey MP, it was my pleasure. Like I said, always giving, never taking.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Hey MP, it was my pleasure. Like I said, always giving, never taking.


 A true gentleman SINC.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, Sinc is a gentleman AND a scholar.


----------



## SINC

I was under the impression one had to be both to gain membership in The Shang, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, Sinc, just a believer in fairness and peace is all that is needed to become a member of The Society of The Shang ..............................and a liking of doxies would help. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

In my case, office coordinator means that I am everything under the sun in running the office - reception, customer service, reports, processing quotes, acting as liason between customers and management and visa versa, scheduling, correspondence and I believe that I may be responsible for dispatching and arriving the trucks. Possibly some inside sales. I am told that quite often I will be the only one in the office - so then I will be responsible for whatever needs to be done. I don't have to do any accounting or payroll. So, it is receptionist, secretary, data entry, dispatcher and whatever else. 
Not all of the duties have yet been explained so I don't know if that is a complete assessment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like you are your own boss. Cool.


----------



## Cameo

They told me I would be "running the office". 
Ever goin forward.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Excelsior! Remember, if they come to take your coffee cup, "Death before dishonor".


----------



## Cameo

I will design a desktop sign as a warning for people. Have to be fair.
Should they ignore..................well, maybe the doxies would like a playtoy?


----------



## Dr.G.

The motto of the doxies -- "Don't bite until you see the whites of their eyes" and "Fortune favors the bold".


----------



## Cameo

Smart man is he who leaves woman's coffee cup alone! 
Treat me with respect and thee shall be treated likewise. 
Ask nicely and I shall offer a cup of coffee!


----------



## Dr.G.

Respect is the key to success in any group dynamic. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Respect is the key to success in any group dynamic. Kudos.


That, and that old saying about a woman scorned!

But that would not fit the personality of our gentle Cameo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the notion of Cameo, hell, fury and scorn brings about an image of incongruity. Of course, the image of Queen Cameo I, smashing through the "glass ceiling", wearing a red and white cape with a big green "C", is far more fitting, albeit farfetched.

I have praise for any and all women who are able to make it in a male-dominated business world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just remember, Cameo, "Heavy is the head that wears the crown."


----------



## Cameo

Sinc - gentle but firm. I am blessed to have the respect of those who count to me - and quite truthfully - I think it is the fact that I have always been polite - and I am quite proud now to say - considerate in my dealings with people. At least I think I am. The results from others are generally the same. Respect is as respect does. You can be firm and politely decisive. I have always tried to teach my kids that people will treat them the way they are treated. I have always believed that and find it quite true. Because I tend to go out of my way for others, my partner worries about me being taken advantage of. Except I do it because I want to, not because it is expected. I joke around sometimes about being tough - no one believes me. lol

Good grief - I sound like I am giving a lecture. Sorry.


----------



## Cameo

PS - I have twice really lost my temper and told strangers off - both times they endangered me/ my kids lives as bad drivers. So, I am no goody two shoes.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> PS - I have twice really lost my temper and told strangers off - both times they endangered me/ my kids lives as bad drivers. So, I am no goody two shoes.


Nope, but you are honest, and I like that.


----------



## Cameo

Sun is out - going to be a nice day. May everyone start today with a smile and happy thoughts. 
Have a good one.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Sun is out - going to be a nice day. May everyone start today with a smile and happy thoughts.
> Have a good one.


Well, I wasn't going to, but since you insist, OK!


----------



## Peter Scharman

And the sparrows have nested in my birdhouse and are singing gleefully all day long. Spring has sprung!

Have a cheerful day, everyone. Dr. G and SINC, nice to see you out in the other forums these days.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> Sinc - gentle but firm. I am blessed to have the respect of those who count to me - and quite truthfully - I think it is the fact that I have always been polite - and I am quite proud now to say - considerate in my dealings with people. At least I think I am. The results from others are generally the same. Respect is as respect does. You can be firm and politely decisive. I have always tried to teach my kids that people will treat them the way they are treated. I have always believed that and find it quite true. Because I tend to go out of my way for others, my partner worries about me being taken advantage of. Except I do it because I want to, not because it is expected. I joke around sometimes about being tough - no one believes me. lol
> 
> Good grief - I sound like I am giving a lecture. Sorry.


 My Dad always told me to always treat others kindly and with respect, no matter how big a jerk they are.

He always reaffirmed this after he made a deal that made him some money. He would get off the phone and said this guy was always such a jerk but I always treated him with respect and now he's giving him business.

It's a good way to go through life.


----------



## Peter Scharman

MaxPower said:


> ............ this guy was always such a jerk but I always treated him with respect and now he's giving him business.


Yeah, you can treat some people with respect, and they'll STILL "give you the business"! 
  Anyone around here you can think of?


----------



## SINC

Peter Scharman said:


> Yeah, you can treat some people with respect, and they'll STILL "give you the business"!
> Anyone around here you can think of?


Yep, and that is all I have to say about that!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, as the last of this winter's snow melts, or is washed away, it is easier to be "out and about". Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning to one and all who showed up for Jack and Abby's birthday party this morning. They have hit the terrible twos.


----------



## Cameo

Happy Birthday Jack and Abby! Good morning to everyone else!
I am off to work.


----------



## SINC

Since Doxies cannot have bagels or muffins, I left a healthy dog biscuit for them when I dropped by this morning!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Since Doxies cannot have bagels or muffins, I left a healthy dog biscuit for them when I dropped by this morning!


 And I left them a couple of chew toys in honour of their Birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Many thanks to one and all for the gifts. Paul Martin sent a Sponsorship Sauna, The Queen sent an autographed picture of herself with her dorgies (dachshunds bred with corgies), and Peter S. sent them off on a cruise in his new yacht, The HMSPSS.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> .., and Peter S. sent them off on a cruise in his new yacht, The HMSPSS.


Actually, they were sent off on my wife's ship, the HMSPMS. Birthday hugs to Jack and Abigail.
Thanks, Dr.G., for the nice compliment in the "Octane" thread. Alas, since we are twins separated at birth, you know my age. By the time I went back to school to get a degree and then went to Teacher's Colledge, I'd be almost ready for retirement. Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I forgot that you had his and hers yachts. The PMS??? Save these for the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club routines.

If you were going to teach, what content area (e.g., social studies, English, math, etc.) might you select and what grade level?


----------



## Carex

Happy Birthday Jack and Abby. My two pups are sending along their favorite chew toy for the day (only for a day though) for the two of you to have fun with. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> If you were going to teach, what content area (e.g., social studies, English, math, etc.) might you select and what grade level?


Gee, I hadn't really thought about what area to focus on. According to some in ehMacland, I don't know anything much about anything. 
I think I would choose an area of interest to both me and the general student population. So, for that reason, I think I shouuld choose "Post War Swedish Monetary Reform" as the main focus of an economics course. How does that sound to you? My second choice might be "Existential Eastern Religion", but I think macdoc already has that covered.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, thanks for the thought, but keep the chew toys. Since a doxie is bred to get a badger and hang on to it, I doubt that you would get the chew toys back. Still, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I guess you are going to have to foucs upon teaching at a university level. There is not that much demand for your various courses at a high school level.


----------



## SINC

For the record, other than a stint at UWO in London, Ontario, I took most of my courses at "The School Of Hard Knocks".


----------



## Peter Scharman

SINC, I graduated Magna Cum Laude from the Post Secondary School Of Hard Knocks. My prof was Leisure Suit Larry, for whom I have great admiration.

Dr.G., I was really hoping that I could teach those subjects at the primary school or early high school level. I may have to settle for auto mechanics or woodworking./ I REALLY want the two months of summer holidays.


----------



## Carex

> I took most of my courses at "The School Of Hard Knocks"


And it shows!!


----------



## SINC

Gee Peter, I was hoping against all odds, that you would be offering the standard course in the proper method of setting the correct time on a VCR.

Either that or the one on converting your VCR clock to Metric time to rid oneself of the flashing 12:00.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> And it shows!!


I represent that remark!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, the K-12 system here in ehMacLand is a year-round school year. Thus, the longest holiday is 3 weeks. Still, for someone with your expertise, a salary of $200,000 spread out over a 200 day work year is not too bad. It's nearly three times what I make.


----------



## Peter Scharman

SINC said:


> Gee Peter, I was hoping against all odds, that you would be offering the standard course in the proper method of setting the correct time on a VCR.


 You still use a VCR??  For those still enjoying old technology, I offer a night course on how to set the clock. I also teach proper turntable setup and record care courses. And if you ever need a replacement turntable needle (stylus), I'm the guy to contact. If there's no dealer in your area, I'll sell you one directly.


----------



## Carex

I could use a new stylus!! The turntable still sits, forlornly, alongside the other stereo equipment. The records await playing and cleaning. But ya know, you just can't beat the 3,000 song shuffle that I can't seem to accomplish with the old vinyl platters.


----------



## Peter Scharman

E-mail me your cartridge model info and I'll give you a price and availability quote.


----------



## SINC

Peter, I have a Zenith combination turntable, AM/FM stero with built in 8-Track player.

My problem is the turntable won't turn any more, thus I have been unable to spin any wax for some years now.


----------



## Peter Scharman

SINC, does the turntable spin if you turn it by hand? Sometimes the grease dries up on the older turntables. Sometimes the oil in the motor bearings gums up as well. The record platter is held in place by a large C clip. If you pry it off, you will be able to access the platter bearing and shaft as well as the top motor assembly to check if it turns. The platter is turned by a rubber idler wheel that makes contact on one side with the motor spindle and makes contact with the platter ring on the other side. The motor spindle has a "stepped" shaft. The speed selector just moves the idler wheel up or down the motor shaft to make contact with the appropriate size of shaft diameter that creates the desired speed of idler wheel rotation. Here is a generic picture of what's under the turntable platter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, just received the following phone call from the Canadian Coast Guard:

3:40 pm (EDST) 
J.C.R. Goodwin on watch at the Marconi Station in Cabor Tower on Signal Hill, heard the HMSPMS calling SOS, giving position 41.44 N 50.24 W about 380 miles SSE of Cape Race, Newfoundland and Labrador.

3:45 pm (EDST)
The HMSPMS gives a corrected position as 41.46N 50.14W. A matter of 5 or six miles difference. The message says "have struck iceberg".

This is YOUR wife's ship, the HMSPMS, and while your wife is safe at home, THE DOXIES ARE ON THIS SHIP!!!!

The Coast Guard cutter, HMS HoundDog, is heading out to the site. I have been informed that this is the same site the Titanic struck an iceberg on April 14, 1912. There is a general alert of SOD (Save Our Doxies) that has been issued throughout eastern Canada.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Sorry for the late reply...I just got home from work and had some supper with the doxies. You can relax....the doxies and my wife exchanged places at the last minute before the HMSPMS sailed. She wanted to cruise and the doxies wanted my home cooking. So the dogs are safe with me and my wife is going down with the ship. Seeya, honey!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, not sure whether or not to say "I am deeply sorry" or "I have a foursome of lucky doxies". Whatever, you may keep the doxies as long as you need to console yourself over your loss.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> Peter, not sure whether or not to say "I am deeply sorry" or "I have a foursome of lucky doxies". Whatever, you may keep the doxies as long as you need to console yourself over your loss.


Thanks for the generous offer. I'm already getting way more kisses than normal.  And they're SOOO cute. My cat hasn't come down from the ceiling, but that's OK too. Did I mention how warm they are to sleep with?


----------



## SINC

Peter, I am amazed I would overlook as Maxwell Smart would say, "the old C clip trick".

I will do so on the weekend and report back with my findings. Much appreciated amigo!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, great news!!!!!!! Your wife is ALIVE!!!!!!!!!! She was just picked up by a small fishing boat, the "Peter's Going to Get IT Now!", just off the coast of St.John's. So, you loving spouse is on her way home to you. You might want to consider keeping the doxies for protection, based on he current mood. Just a thought.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

Just popping in for a quick cup o joe and to wipe the sleep from my eyes.

This morning came way too early. Too early.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, the sun has been up for a couple of hours here as we celebrate the safe return of Peter's wife from the cold North Atlantic. Almost had a Titanic II with the yacht HMSPMS.


----------



## MaxPower

Sorry, it's too early for a smart remark about Peter's wife.

I'm looking after a littly boy who is walking around with turtle brain. More on that later.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning. Bed at 2, up at 6, I need SLEEP!!!!!
Ah well, hope everyone has a great day - grabbing a cuppa and on my way for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ah, yes, Turtle Brain............the pull toy that makes an awful noise........an awful and continual noise................a toy that never fails to irritate.


----------



## SINC

Ah, the coffee was extra good this morning. Bed at nine, up at 5:30. Looking forward to all the sunshine today.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> Peter, great news!!!!!!! Your wife is ALIVE!!!!!!!!!! She was just picked up by a small fishing boat, the "Peter's Going to Get IT Now!", just off the coast of St.John's. So, you loving spouse is on her way home to you. You might want to consider keeping the doxies for protection, based on he current mood. Just a thought.


Yes, GREAT news! There may a small problem that she'll have to work out with the doxies....they've claimed her portion of the bed now, so she may be sleeping on the couch. The couch is quite comfortable...I've had to sleep on it many times myself.


----------



## SINC

Peter Scharman said:


> The couch is quite comfortable...I've had to sleep on it many times myself.


So that's how you developed your course on "Chesterfield Comfort"! I always wondered.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I am amazed that you have not found the doxies taking over the WHOLE bed. We have a queen size bed, and my wife and I cling to the edges as the doxies jockey for prime locations.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Ah, yes, Turtle Brain............the pull toy that makes an awful noise........an awful and continual noise................a toy that never fails to irritate.


 My wife and I purchased these solar powered turtle lights that come on at night.

We made the mistake of letting him play with them. Now, every morning he has to see and play with the turtles. Last weekend I spent ove an hour hunched over holding his hand withthe turtle in it while trying to guide him and keep him from falling with the other.

This ailment is called turtle brain. This comes along with Cheerios brain, Elmo brain, and Pots and Pans brain.

the cause of Turtle brain:


----------



## SINC

Like father, like son?


----------



## MaxPower

What Turtle Brain??

No my ailment is more like Sleep Depravation Brain, Macs Brain, Movies Brain, etc.

But you are right. the Apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I thought that it was the turtle pull toy. When pulled with a string, the legs would move in a very unturtle-like manner, and it made an irritating noise, much like when you roll over on a doxie asleep in your bed in the middle of the night........sort of a muffled screech.


----------



## MaxPower

By the sounds of it, I should be thankful that MaxPower Jr. Doesn't have the Turtle Pull toy.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor's grandson saw "Toy Story", and he wanted to try and pull one of the doxies. Jack is so docile that he would have let this boy pull him around the garden, except without the Slinky middle.


----------



## SINC

What a day. And a good one it was too. It began last night when I tossed a twenty into the neighbourhood pub's VLT, selected KENO, bet two bucks and hit 8 of ten numbers for a cool $780.00.

Then today I sold our old motor home for the full asking price.

YES!


----------



## Carex

Well, I guess we should all be expecting really big birthday presents from Sinc this year shouldn't we!!

Party on.


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> Well, I guess we should all be expecting really big birthday presents from Sinc this year shouldn't we!!
> 
> Party on.



Not sure I qualify being new here Had my birthday already anyway. 29 plus tax;-)
Got a raise today. Yay! I'll make deep fried Mars bars if anyone wants one.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Not sure I qualify being new here Had my birthday already anyway. 29 plus tax;-)
> Got a raise today. Yay! I'll make deep fried Mars bars if anyone wants one.


Qualify? By all means. Welcome to the peaceful land of The Shang. And please put me down for one of those deep fried Mars bars Ena. Welcome!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sinc. However, stay away from those deep fried Mars bars if you want to live to see the doxie pup pics this summer.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Sinc. However, stay away from those deep fried Mars bars if you want to live to see the doxie pup pics this summer.


Like all other fatty things like french fries, I will only have one serving per year. An occasional treat for following the diet all year long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear that Sinc. The doxies need an uncle you know.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Doesn't the chocolate get too crispy when you deep-fry the Mars bar?

Dr.G., I just received a ship call from my wife. She is fine...just a bit shaken and, it seems, a little cranky. When I informed her that the doxies had laid claim to her side of the bed and that she'd be sleeping on the couch, she said, "Yeah, well let's see who will be sleeping on the couch". Do you think she was referring to the doxies or to me?


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, the doxies are VERY territorial. Once they lay claim to a territory, they do NOT give it up very willingly. "Death before Dishonor" and "Live Free or Die" refer to trying to get a doxie off the bed. You may succeed in getting him/her off the bed for the moment, but not for long.


----------



## Sonal

Good evening, all. Hope you've had as lovely weather as we did here in the GTA.

Planted out some pansies today just to get some colour in the garden while the bulbs grow up. Feels great to get my fingers digging in dirt again.... perhaps I am part doxie, but don't tell the cats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I can't dig in the garden while the doxies are outside. I made this mistake with Rootie, our first doxie, and I realized that the 50 tulip bulbs that I had planted in the back garden were being dug up as I was planting 50 more in the front garden. Never again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Since the following Sunday (the 24th) is Passover, we are having a grand celebration of bagels and muffins for brunch THIS Sunday. Be there or be square.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> Be there or be square.


Can't we be both?

I'll have a toasted sesame bagel with just butter and a cup of black coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, mon frere. A fine sunny morning here in St.John's, with the temp already at 9C and it is not even 830AM yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, FYI, NO, you cannot be "there" and be "square". We do have some standards here at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are just about out of food. It is 10:06AM and I estimate that we shall be able to remain open for another 10 minutes. What a turnout.


----------



## MaxPower

In that case,I hope I'm not too late. I was wandering aimlessly around ehMac because I have not had my morning cup of coffee.

In a half asleep haze, I have wandered into the Shang remembering that the finest coffee is here.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, you are the last customer for the day. Here is some freshly brewed coffee, a fine toasted bagel and/or homemade muffin. Sit down by the doxies and enjoy.


----------



## SINC

I actually slept in this morning, didn't hear a thing until 6:30. Nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have one cup of coffee left and a doxie or two to sit with. Interested???


----------



## talonracer

Hope you've since started a fresh pot, cause I've just woken up and am stumbling in, needing my coffee to get me going... and if a doxie wants to keep me company while I start reading my new book, even better.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Peter, FYI, NO, you cannot be "there" and be "square". We do have some standards here at the Cafe Chez Marc.


Show up or blow up?;-) Forget what era it's from.
Am ready for a second cup of coffee with having a dog that doesn't know how to sleep in when I have a day off. Up too late last night chatting on Skype. Amazing how good it is. In fact, net still amazes me after starting out on text only experience ten years ago this month.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, we have one cup of coffee left and a doxie or two to sit with. Interested???


I would love the coffee Dr. G., but alas I must pass on the doxie as I have a cat in my lap at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I gave the cup to tr.

Ena, "show up or blow up" was from, at least where I heard it from first, the early anti-war protests, as in "Show up to the protest or blow up in the field of battle".


----------



## talonracer

Oh lads, there's something that does me wonders when I combine wax, caffeine and octane.

*Before you call a doctor...

Woke up at 8am, went and washed and waxed the Talon. Oh my, it's shiny and sexy...
Drove to my local starbucks, the cute cute cute girl gave me a smile and an extra 2 shots in my americano, before I left I picked up the local free newspaper (ffwd) and saw my two ads in there looking spiffy.
Instead of driving home, I took my Talon for a drive... ended up in Okotoks in a damn hurry. Had an amazing drive. Turned around, managed to find my way somehow back to my apartment - my car is happy, I'm happy, all recharged and ready to spend the day working now.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, Okotoks is where my brother-in-law lives on their family ranch. See any cougers on your trip? I am told that they are coming in closer to town each day.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., we too have had cougars spotted within 10 kilometers of our town. That is very close given the urban sprawl around us.


----------



## talonracer

Not this time, but my previous trip to Okotoks I was very nearly cougar food.

Mind, she was 45, blonde, and aaabsolutely loved my car. So I took her for a lil drive...


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, the cougers that roam the ranch would not leave much of you from what I have been told.


----------



## Carex

Welcome to Vancouver Island, highest density of cougars per land mass in North America (which is essentially their range so no small wonder there). Young, skinny hungry cougs are caught or trapped in town every year. If there are cougar sightings, keep the small pets (they love lap dogs and cats) and kids indoors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I would not want to see a west coast couger go up against an east coast doxie. It would not be a pretty sight. Still, the doxies would only be defending their territory. Poor little couger........


----------



## Cameo

No one here....hmmmm
Okay, I will put the coffee pot on for everyone and grab a muffin before I head off to work.

Have a good day


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the coffee Cameo, it sure hit the spot this morning. And a good day to all you sleepy heads out there.


----------



## Bolor

I too partook of the coffee. Very good Cameo. 
Been busy raking dead grass for the yard for the last few days but it takes a long time.I am not halfway done yet. I use a thatching rake that requires a bit of work but it sure does a good job. Well back at it. It sure is nice to see an early spring here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee, Cameo. Doxies up at dawn for the past couple of days has me walking and feeding them by 7AM. Then, it's out in the garden getting last fall's leaves.


----------



## Carex

Coffee was excellent, I had a cup earlier. Cameo, what do you expect when your posting time reads 3:46 AM on my computer!!


----------



## Dr.G.

They actually don't have a Newfoundland Standard Time for my computer. I am not impressed. Still, with the typical "Newfie" jokes out there still making the rounds, I am not surprised. Sad really. Such is Life.


----------



## Cameo

It was almost 8:00 here - Or was it 7?am. I get up, take my son to work, come home and get ready to head off to my own job. Since I don't drink coffee I just made it for everyone else, I guess I should start since I can't remember what the time was. ?????


----------



## Carex

And we thank you wholeheartedly for the coffee. Just don't expect us west coast types to get up before you and make it though. We will be around for clean up though if you want to leave the dishes.


----------



## thejst

if anyone has the time, could you please walk Ren the labrador for me?

thx from both of us....


----------



## Ena

Not much time to stop by today for a coffee so just poking my head in for a quick hello. Why are days off so much busier than a work day !?!


----------



## thejst

ahhh days off....
I must relish them now before the fall where none are in sight at this point....
Winnipeg is surprisingly lovely at this time of year. It usually takes another 2 months before we even see the end of the snow...
Not a bad town, this time around...


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember to keep Any and ALL dogs on a leash around the Cafe Chez Marc. The doxies are NOT on a leash and are VERY territorial. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh coffee shall be waiting for any and all at about 7AM here in St.John's.


----------



## Cameo

Dr. G. Since I don't drink coffee - I am a teetotaller - will you put on a pot if you beat me in? If I am in first - I will do both. Since it is a weekday and I have to head to work I appreciate being able to leave the dishes to others. (Carex, you are such a sweetie). Thank you


----------



## Sonal

Well, I'll put out a pot of coffee for the night owls in the Shang.... which appears to just be me. But I can make up a batch of fresh rolls and set them to rise--one of you morning people can just pop them in the oven for 15 minutes or so, and serve warm to the morning rush. I recommend letting both butter and jam melt and ooze into the rolls a little.

Just came out of an art class that I'm taking and I'm so happy. It has been over nine years since I've drawn, painted, sketched, etc., and today I discovered that my painting skills are not totally lost. My drawing skills went to hell, but acrylic paint and I still go well together. 

Seems like I've been a bit too left-brained lately.... definitely not in my right mind, anyway. 

G'night all.


----------



## Carex

Not so fast, I'll put on some tea if anyone is still around ce soir.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Cameo, of course there is tea every morning along with coffee. We actually have about 47.936% of patrons, based on a recent survey of 2,725 persons last year, who drink tea here at the Cafe. Luckily, 99.937% of those persons like doxies.


----------



## Carex

Hmmm, that is 1.7 people that didn't like doxies. Lies, damn lies and statistics Dr. G?

I appreciate having the coffee piping hot when us left coasters roll in later than the eastern types. Kudos to you and your coffee maker.


----------



## SINC

Yikes! I lost my DSL line last night around 7:00 p.m.

I called Telus this morning at 6:00 and they tell me that there is a very big drop in signal strength for whatever reason and it will take a tech to go out and fix the line.

I am suspicious of a guy down the street who brought in a small bob cat and dug out his driveway late yesterday. There is a Telus box right beside it and I think he cut something.

They tell me I may not have service for 24 to 48 hours, so you chaps won't have to put up with me except for a couple of hours in the mornings from work.


----------



## Ena

Cameo said:


> Dr. G. Since I don't drink coffee - I am a teetotaller - will you put on a pot if you beat me in? If I am in first - I will do both. Since it is a weekday and I have to head to work I appreciate being able to leave the dishes to others. (Carex, you are such a sweetie). Thank you


Should we hold a raffle for a dishwasher or do you prefer doing the washing up by hand? Am a fan of having a quiet moment for some one-on-one conversation over a pile of dirty dishes


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Good morning, one and all. Cameo, of course there is tea every morning along with coffee. We actually have about 47.936% of patrons, based on a recent survey of 2,725 persons last year, who drink tea here at the Cafe. Luckily, 99.937% of those persons like doxies.



Erm, what's the probability of error in your survey? ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I have a deal with my wife. She cooks the fancy meals and I clean up. I get the better part of the deal, even though she likes to cook. I cook most of the weekly meals, but for Sunday, she cooks a special meal. I listen to the news as I clean up. As I said, I win.

Carex, re your comment "Hmmm, that is 1.7 people that didn't like doxies. Lies, damn lies and statistics Dr. G?", sad, but true. We have one person who totally dislikes doxies, one "sort of" dislikes doxies (a .3) and one person who "somewhat dislikes" doxies (.4). Thus, this adds up to 1.7 people. I shall not disclose the person who dislikes doxies, although it would be a GREAT surprise to one and all.


----------



## SINC

Whoa, I am back. That of course is the good news. The bad news is that they can't get my ADSL back up until Thursday at the earliest.

So slow down when you read this because I am now on dial up for the next few days. (God I had forgotten how painfully slow that is!)


----------



## Cameo

I kind of like the conversation over the dishes - but I like to wash not dry.
Off to bed - have a great night.


----------



## talonracer

ah, the 24 hour shang. A midnight coffee, if you please.. and a fresh log on the fire. I wish to smell some woodsmoke this fine crisp eve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, we have the woodstove going and some fresh coffee for any and all this morning. Wake up everyone. The sun is shining from the east.


----------



## SINC

S l o w l y p o s t i n g o n d i a l u p


----------



## Cameo

quick cuppa and off to work. Have a good day folks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I shall post slowly so that you shall be able to read this slowly on dialup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you are to sit down and have a good breakfast. This is the most important meal of the day. I shall make you a Doxie Special, which is you choice of four eggs, along with ham, bacon, sausage, pancakes and syrup, five pieces of toast, two bagels, jam (assorted flavors), and a variety of after-breakfast deserts. The Canadian Heart Associate voted this the worst meal that a person might have for breakfast. Still, doxies LOVE it.


----------



## talonracer

Hooohooo!

One quick cuppa in my environmentally friendly travel mug and I am out the door and GONE!

The Talon is washed, waxed and calling my name... today, we travel back to BC for a week and a half. I am aching to do this drive.. it's been far too long since I've gone for a drive of any substance. All I need is a quick fillup of the high octane stuff for my car, a fillup for me, and we're on the open road. The sun is shining and life is good.

I'll let everyone know how the U2 concert is in Van... and how the pretty BC girls are as well. 

Time to go earn my namesake.......


----------



## Carex

I'll have a cuppa if there is still some left. I'm here for the cleanup easterners. I see Dr. G posted at 1:44 am my time!! He is an early bird.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> I'll have a cuppa if there is still some left. I'm here for the cleanup easterners. I see Dr. G posted at 1:44 am my time!! He is an early bird.


Is it because he likes worms, do ya think?


----------



## Carex

Nothing beats a good worm... at the bottom of a Tequila bottle!! Little early for that though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, 1:44AM your time is 6:44AM my time...............and is way past my doxie wake-up call...................which is a combination of whines, growls and howls.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just sent back a reply to Mr. Song, giving my address as 1313 Wistful Vista Drive, ehMacLand, Canada. Now all I have to do is wait for the money to start rolling in. I also can't wait to be named his "next of kin". Not having any extended family other than my wife, daughter and son, it would be nice to have some more "next of kin".


FROM:MR.LI LE SONG
Hang Seng Bank Ltd
Fu Shan Mansion
25 Taikoo Shing Road
Taikoo Shing Branch
Hong Kong.
Tel/Fax: +852-301-01462

I am Mr. Li Le Song credit officer of the Foriegn Operations Dept. of the Hang Seng Bank Ltd,Taikoo Shing Branch.I have a obscured business suggestion for you.Before the U.S and Iraqi war our client Colonel Sadiq Uday who was with the Iraqi forces and also business man made a numbered fixed deposit for 18 calendar months, with a value of Nineteen millions Five Hundred Thousand United state Dollars Only (USD$19,5M) in my branch. Upon maturity several notice was sent to him, even during the war early last year.

Again after the war another notification was sent and still no response came from him. We later find out that the Colonel and his family had been killed during the war in bomb blast that hit their home.After further investigation it was also discovered that Colonel Sadiq Uday did not declare any next of kin in his,official papers including the paper work of his bank deposit. And he also confided in me the last time he was at my office that no one except me knew of his deposit in my Bank. So, Nineteen millions Five Hundred Thousand United State Dollars is still lying in my bank and no one will ever come forward to claim it. What bothers me most is that according to the laws of my country at the expiration 4 years the funds will revert to the ownership of the Hong Kong Government if nobody applies to claim the funds.Against this backdrop, my suggestion to you is that I will like you as a foreigner to stand as the next of kin to Colonel Sadiq Uday so that you will be able to re!
ceive his funds.

WHAT IS TO BE DONE:

I want you to know that I have had everything planned out so that we shall come out successful. I have contacted an attorney that will prepare the necessary document that will back you up as the
next of kin to Colonel Sadiq Uday,all that is required from you at this stage is for you to provide me with your Full Names and Address so that the attorney can commence his job.

After you have been made the next of kin, the attorney will also fill in for claims on your behalf and secure the necessary approval and letter of probate in your favor for the move of the funds to an account that will be provided by you.There is no risk involved at all in the matter as we are going to adopt a legalized method and the attorney will prepare all the necessary documents.Please endeavor to observe utmost discretion in all matters concerning this issue.Once the funds have been transferred to your nominated bank account the sharing ratio is open for negotiation for you . Should you be interested please send me your full names and current residential address and I will prefers you to reach me on the email address and finally after that I shall provide you with more details of this operation.

Your earliest response to this letter will be appreciated.

Kind Regards

Mr.Li Le Song


----------



## MaxPower

Hola!! Com esta (sp)?

Greetings from Texas which is why I haven't been around for a while.

For a breif summary, we swam in the pool, had some beers and my Brother-in-Law's live in maid made us some authentic Mexican dishes. MMM MMM good.

Today we went to the shooting range to play with our new .22 pistols. Lots of fun.

Any way, signing off now. Just a quick hello.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hola, mi amigo Max. Como estas? Estoy bien gracias. Yo hablo Espanol un paquito, muy paquito.


----------



## SINC

Bang, bang bang bang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, be sure to read the sign outside of the Shang -- "Kindly leave all fire arms at home, in that this is a gun-free zone". This is almost as good as the sign in the Cafe Chez Marc -- "In God we trust............all others pay cash".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, be sure to read the sign outside of the Shang -- "Kindly leave all fire arms at home, in that this is a gun-free zone". This is almost as good as the sign in the Cafe Chez Marc -- "In God we trust............all others pay cash".


I might have been in The Shang, but the thoughts and guns were in Texas Dr. G.


----------



## Cameo

I repeat....boys and their toys.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I agree. Guns have never held a fascination for me. I have some fresh tea and coffee for any who are up this early.


----------



## SINC

Uh, that would be me, Dr. G.

Thanks for the brew, I needed one to wake up today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good old Sinc. "Early to bed, early to rise", a gentleman and a scholar who is quite wise. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Dr. G, Sinc and all. Busy day - thanks for the cuppa!
Have a great day.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to you too, Cameo.

Hope your day is all you want it to be.


----------



## Dr.G.

It seems that everyone is up early this morning. My morning is nearly over and you folks are just getting going. Such is Life in Canada.


----------



## Carex

Tis' what makes it so grand Dr. G. Thanks for the coffee. You talk about the many time zones which reminds me of something that happened quite recently to me that reminded me of this. I gave a ride home to a co-worker who has moved to Canada from East Ghana (I think that is right). I was telling me about my sister in Yellowknife and how she has 4 hours of daylight in the winter and perpetual daylight in the summer. He was astonished.


----------



## Sonal

Morning lasts for four hours after I get up. Whenever that is.... I may live in Toronto, but I think I operate on Vancouver time.

Mmm... coffee...


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, the country may revolve around TO, but relies on St.John's to get things going re sunrise. I have an amazing picture that I took of the sun seemingly coming up out of the Atlantic one cool October morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Well our filght got cancelled out of Texas due to mechanical problems. So we get another night here.

It could be worse. We could be flying in an unsafe plane.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Well our filght got cancelled out of Texas due to mechanical problems. So we get another night here.
> 
> It could be worse. We could be flying in an unsafe plane.


Fly safe my friend. Family is everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hurry home, MP, hurry home. However, have a safe flight. We shall leave a candle in the window of The Shang.


----------



## Carex

But MaxPower, you wouldn't have known the difference!! We may have though; by reading about it in the paper the next day.  Good decision.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the concern Dr. G.

God willing we will return home tomorrow. It will be good to get home. My back can't take one more night on the inflatable matress.

And let's not talk about the sheer gluttony with all of the food I consumed while here. I won't want to eat for a week when I get home. But it is good.

Bt the way SINC, here is my new toy


----------



## Dr.G.

In honor of Earth Day, the Cafe Chez Marc shall not use anything today that adds to the pollution of the Earth. Your tea and coffee is free, but you have to bring your own mug........................or try to hold it in your hands.


----------



## Cameo

Time for my cuppa and a hug from the doxies and I am off to work.
TGIF. Should be a busy day.

My youngest son is 16 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet 16.

Cameo, due to the size and shape of doxies, they don't give hugs as much as receive hugs. Their short legs and long length make them great lap dogs who love to cuddle.


----------



## SINC

Such a glorious day in store for us here in Alberta (+24) that I will work very hard to finish by noon so I can get out and enjoy it.

Well, that and be here to let the Telus guy in to repair my ADSL line and get me off dial up. Tell him if I don't answer the doorbell, I will be on the patio at Chez Marc with a cold drink.


----------



## Carex

Sinc, the repair guy was just by and we told him you were no longer in need of service since you had switched to a dedicated satellite feed that could follow you in the motorhome. You can thank me later. 

I'll have a cup (brought my own, I've got sensitive office hands) and then clean up the dishes. West coast clean up crew.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> In honor of Earth Day, the Cafe Chez Marc shall not use anything today that adds to the pollution of the Earth. Your tea and coffee is free, but you have to bring your own mug........................or try to hold it in your hands.


Thanks Dr.G! Am using my 35+ year old Beatles mug seeing as it's a special occasion. Off outside to catch some free Vitamin D from the sun. Super day here on the West Coast.


----------



## SINC

Oh Joy, my ADSL is back up and very much faster than it ever was as in 1.1 before versus 2.3 now.

YES!


----------



## MaxPower

I have safely returned home from our trip to Texas.

We came home to find our new hardwood floors installed. That's the way I like to see jobs done. Completely finished by the time we return.

Dr. G, I thought we all had our own personal mugs at the Cafe. At least that's what I thought I was using all this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I saw the Beatles during their Shea Stadium concert, along with 55,000 people. The screaming was so loud that one could not hear their singing.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, welcome home. I never had the heart to tell you that you were drinking out of Daisy's water dish. Did not the name "Daisy" on the side give you a hint???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> MaxPower, welcome home. I never had the heart to tell you that you were drinking out of Daisy's water dish. Did not the name "Daisy" on the side give you a hint???


So is MaxPower our new resident "lap" dog?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is worthy of a stand up bit at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club. Would you care to headline tonight???


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I was going to say that I would give it my best shot, although given MaxPower's penchant for revolvers, the use of the term may be inappropriate, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, as this is a family comedy club, I would consider your jokes carefully. Still, it is an intelligent crowd, so you may utilize high wit and satire.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I am well aware of The Shang's content rules and always carry my sign for the stage:


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MaxPower, welcome home. I never had the heart to tell you that you were drinking out of Daisy's water dish. Did not the name "Daisy" on the side give you a hint???


  

I thought the Coffee had a funnt taste to it. But I never had the heart to tell you either Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, nothing came from your URL. Is it correct?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, the "funnt" [sic] taste to the coffee should have been passed on to Jason Jinglestars, the chief coffee maker at the Cafe Chez Marc. However, I would have thought that you could have distinguished between a coffee mug and a dog's water dish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow is Passover, so our traditional Sunday bruch shall include Kosher tea and coffee, as well at matzoh instead of bagels and muffins. We shall also provide shelter to any first-born children from the "wrath of God".


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, I saw the Beatles during their Shea Stadium concert, along with 55,000 people. The screaming was so loud that one could not hear their singing.


Wow! One of those 'something to tell the grandchildren' experiences.
Mine is seeing Ornette Coleman and Miles Davis at a jazz festival in Germany.


----------



## Carex

> MP, the "funnt" [sic] taste to the coffee should have been passed on to Jason Jinglestars, the chief coffee maker at the Cafe Chez Marc. However, I would have thought that you could have distinguished between a coffee mug and a dog's water dish.


Well, you know what they say about MaxPower; Good lookin' kid... not too bright. I kid, I kid.

I have a few extra special recipe home made waffles for everyone this morning. Seems when I went to make them for me and my daughter, I used the recipe for 25 instead of 2!! They are very tasty with the topping of your choice. Dig in everyone.


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> I have a few extra special recipe home made waffles for everyone this morning. Seems when I went to make them for me and my daughter, I used the recipe for 25 instead of 2!! They are very tasty with the topping of your choice. Dig in everyone.


Mmmm! Txs Carex. Am ready to eat now too.
Reminds me to check out whether or not the freshly-made waffle cone ice-cream place is still in business in Victoria.


----------



## MaxPower

Sigh.

My butter fingers have got me in trouble again. That's what happens when you try to type while keeping one eye on a 1 year old.

Funny!! I meant Funny!!! Oh forget it.

In the words of the immortal Charlie Brown "Good Grief".


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, don't have any grandchildren yet, but my 18 year old son is amazed that his "old man" went to Woodstock.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I should loan you Jack or Abby as a watchdog for your child. Friends of ours left their 15 month old with us for an hour and the two doxies never left his side.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, don't have any grandchildren yet, but my 18 year old son is amazed that his "old man" went to Woodstock.


Was that Woodstock High or Woodstock University? Or was it just an educationl experience?


----------



## Peter Scharman




----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, "an educationl experience?" Yes, it was very educational. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Time to draw the shades on Chez Marc for the evening, at least for moi. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wake up one and all!!!!!!! Get up. It's a great day for the race...........the human race.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I heard you all the way out here and rushed in for a morning cuppa. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

That makes two of us SINC.

I woke up this morning to snow!!!


----------



## SINC

Too bad, sorry to hear that MaxPower. I on the other hand, sit at my keyboard and watch the perfect contrail of a polar route bound jet crossing a clear and very blue Alberta sky in the bright sunshine.


----------



## Cameo

Maybe we could put something stronger in my tea this morning? SNOW!
Uuugghh! At least we know it won't stay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes, I heard the doxies barking upon your arrival. I am glad that you feel comfortable enough to get your own cup of tea or coffee. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, sorry about the snow. We could slip a "dram of doxie drum-roll" into your drink, but it is something that is used to wake people up, thus the drum-roll effect.


----------



## Bolor

I'll take whatever is left over by now. I know it's late but I'll take anything warm.


----------



## SINC

Gee Bolor, cold?

I am sitting in my motor home in the back yard in shirtsleeves with all the windows open writing my column.

Lots of sun and 19. Very nice day here and I am enjoying it!


----------



## MacNutt

Mid twenties under brilliant blue skies here. Birdsongs and soft spring breezes all around us. Lovely day.


----------



## MacNutt

Hang on...

Is this the "weather thread"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, you have stumbled upon neutral territory here in The Shang. All are welcome, but guns and bitterness are best left outside of the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Macnutt, you have stumbled upon neutral territory here in The Shang. All are welcome, but guns and bitterness are best left outside of the Cafe Chez Marc.


 Dr, was part of that directed at me?

My guns are safely tucked away in Texas.

Perhaps SINC and I should start the ******* thread?  Of course we would probably be the only contribuitors.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Perhaps SINC and I should start the ******* thread?  Of course we would probably be the only contribuitors.


Well, we could, BUT we might have to admit other members, and Lord knows where that might land us!


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, no, the reference to guns was not directed to you in particular. You are one of our finest members. Still, I am glad that you come unarmed. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower reminds me of that old western TV show, "Have Gun, Will Travel" starring Richard Boone.

He has a gun but travels to Texas to use it, so it is never anywhere near The Shang. 

By the way, anyone else notice how slow ehMac is this morning. Takes me about 20 seconds for a post to appear.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Then there was Gunsmoke. Gun on the hip at all times....never can tell when a dangerous varmit will come a-callin'. 

Damp and overcast in Kitchener this morning....blahh! Hope everyone has a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve McQueen in "Wanted Dead or Alive". My mother got me a coonskin cap just like Davy Crockett rather than a gun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, "Gun on the hip at all times....never can tell when a dangerous varmit will come a-callin'."? That's what doxies and terriers are for, n'est pas?


----------



## Carex

Maybe that's what the doxies and terriers ARE?? My apologies to doxies and terriers everywhere, but I couldn't help myself. You see, my citizenship status has now changed here at ehMac. I am now somehow honourable. Just how honourable I can be is unbeknownst to me as I stare up the ladder at folks with 7X and 9X as many posts as I have attained. I thought it appropriate to write this post in the Shang in the Valley of the Blue Moon

Why do I come here; good question? I originally came seeking make advice and make information. I shunned the Everything Else category as too intense or too frivolous. The days I am revelling in the frivolity. I rarely if ever post to the more serious/confrontational discussions unless the spirit urges me. It seems I do enough debating and arguing and serious discussion in daily life. When I come here I want to escape so I stick to short senseless comments the majority of the time. Such is my anonymous choice. 

I am glad to have met the folks in these forums. You are a diverse group of (mostly) Canadians with an opinion, a joke, an anecdote to share. I'm sure if we were all together in the same room, the intensity of discussion wouldn't be as noticeable, people not being sheilded by the computer. Keep up the good work. 

I missed the Passover brunch, hope it was a good one. I've reserved my seat in the What's Up Dach's Comedy Club for the next show. I'll be around most days for a coffee, a muffin and to clean up the dishes as part of the West Coast Clean Up Crew.


----------



## SINC

Congrat's on your new status Carex.

And in spite of all that has been said before, we do welcome and even enjoy your visits!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Carex, although your doxie/terrier comment shall be ignored in the spirit of extending our well wishes to one of the Shang's finer members.


----------



## MaxPower

Congrats Carex on your milestone.

Here's to the next 1000.


----------



## MaxPower

On another note, does any one have any uplifting stories to share??

I'm quite possibly having the worst day of my life today. Although this bad day could be a blessing in disguise. More on that later though.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, no real uplifting story to share. However, I shall not give you any trite quotes either (e.g., "The darkest hour is just before the dawn" or "And this too shall pass"). However, just the fact that you thought enough to share a bit of your pain/stress with your extended family here in The Shang should mean that you are weathering the storm for the most part. Share your burden with us until we reach a fork in the road, when you shall then find you are strong enough to carry on under your own strength.


----------



## Carex

No uplifting stories MP, just think positive. Focus on that bundle of joy that is waiting for you at the end of the day. You will get through it, the day will end, and he will be there waiting for you with a smile (and possibly a full diaper if you are lucky).


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, wise words from Carex, although having changed diapers before I am not sure of this as being a "bundle of joy". Still, it is reality, and sometimes reality puts things into a different perspective. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I too am trying to be positive, but it is hard today after learning of the unexpected passing of my old friend Wes Montgomery, morning man at CFCW.

RIP old friend.


----------



## Carex

Ahhh, Wes Montgomery passed away today. That is sad. He spent some time on 630 Ched way back when didn't he? The Wes and Wilky show on CFRN as well if memory serves!! 

Wes Montgomery was a little before my time but he did graduate from my High School!! He was one of the few semi-famous people we could point to on the wall in the graduation photos.

I'm sure he'd want you to hoist one for him Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Hoist one?

Carex, I might just drown myself in beer today! It is the least I can do, and I know he would do the same for me. And your memory is good. He did all those things.

He was only 66.


----------



## Bolor

Sorry to hear of the loss of another friend, Sinc. 66 is much too young to pass. I know because I am already older than that!
MP, let's hope that your problems work themselves out. We in the shang are pulling for you. I wish I had something uplifting to relate ... but wait ... we were talking to my son last night and he was enjoying his unborn child kicking the hell out of momma's belly. They are expecting our first grandchild in mid August.
On another note, we just cancelled our TV-guide subscription. They put western Ontario together with northern Ontario with the southern channel line up. Now our channel 20 is channel 4 in the guide, 2 is something I'm not sure what it is. Northern Ontarians get screwed again. If it ain't the government, it's big business. 
Sorry, I just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## Cameo

Must be the day. Positive note - tomorrow is quite possibly a better day.
Maybe the problems will have passed. Life is like a road -somtimes smooth and pleasant - other times rough and we fall into potholes. Just as long as we keep on going we climb out and find another smooth stretch to travel.


----------



## Sonal

Sorry the hear about your friend, SINC.

I agree with Cameo. Definitely the day. A low one for me too, for no apparent reason... except maybe for my mood disorder. 

MP, is misery loving company uplifting enough, or do you need more than that? Hey, the bad day is over. Clean slate--anything else is a whole different day.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning All,

Welcome to a better day!

I have been listening to my old friends former radio show this morning and the tributes are pouring in. His co-host and also a friend of mine, lives here in town and she is being a real trooper keeping the show going and letting listeners tell all kinds of touching stories about Wes.

It has lifted my spirits and I feel proud to have been a small part of the scene.

MaxPower, I do hope some of it has rubbed off on you this day as well.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Bolor

I'm glad your day is a better one, Sinc. I hope MP, Cameo, Sonal et al have better days too.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Good morning all! Just dropped in to say hi and catch up on the news from the past few days. 

Sinc, my condolences to you on the loss of your friend and coleague. You're right...66 is too young. There's a moral there.....so enjoy your retirement and motor home adventures! We all need to stop and smell the roses when we have the chance. Tomorrow might never come.

MaxPower, sorry to hear about the bad day. Hopefully it's only very temporary. I've had low points along the way and they seem to work out with a little effort and time. Unfortunately, this last while has been one of them, but I've adopted a new game plan, starting TODAY.


----------



## Carex

Sinc, was video chatting with my mom last night, talking about Wes Montgomery. Seems she was a dedicated listener on her way into work in the mornings. Her comment "What am I going to listen to on the radio on the way to work now!!" She commented that he had been missing from the airwaves more frequently the past year or so and that some of the bits that he and his co-host did were very entertaining for her. He was a friend of mutual friends of my folks so there was about 1 degree of separation. 

I'm sure the memorial will be very entertaining. Hope you can share an anecdote when you have a minute.


----------



## MaxPower

*By Bad Day*

Now that I have a bit of time I thought I will lift this shroud of mystery regarding my bad day.

Yesterday I was to attend a annual shareholders meeting in Toronto with my partners. The meeting went fine until the nomination and election of the directors and officers of the company.

The nominations came in and quite honestly not to my surprise I wasn't nominated as a director or officer of the company my Father started back in 1989. I've been expecting this for five years now.

After that was finished, I was presented with a letter outlining my removal as a director and officer of the company and that my employment with the company is terminated. No other details as far as the purchase of my shares have been discussed.

I was left stranded in Toronto, only to find my way home. Fortunately, my wife works in Toronto.

I am not looking at this in any way negatively. Rather I am keeping my chin up, seeing this as opportunity. Perhaps now, I can do something I really love to do. (Carbon John, you listening? I could probably sell Macs like nobody's business  )

In the meantime, I am trying to get all of my loose ends tied up, and bring a quick resolution to this whole mess.

If I am not online as much as I used to be. This is the reason. I thank all of you for your well wishes and don't worry. This whole thing has awoken a sleeping Bear who is about to show his fangs and claws.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, it is amazing that they could force you out of your own company. Not knowing the specifics, I shall not offer any advice. Still, while I cannot fully empathize with you, not have any sort of comparable experience with this situation, I can offer you a lifetime of tea/coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc. Hopefully, there is something you shall be able to do to rectify this situation, or to take it as a blessing and move on with your life.


----------



## MaxPower

Since this is a public forum, I am not going to get into specifics. However As I mentioned I am taking this as a blessing in disguise.

The tea and coffee is appreciated thank you my friend.


----------



## Sonal

MP, even when you've been expecting this, it can still come as a shock. Glad you are seeing this as an opportunity and I wish you the best of luck.

For a change, I got some sleep last night--not quite enough, but more than usual--so the day looks not too terrible.


----------



## SINC

That's the spirit MaxPower. Stand up and have the gumption to take a new fork in the road. When life throws you lemons, make lemonade!

Way to go!


----------



## Carex

Lemonade indeed. 

MP, just make sure you don't go Green Goblin on the board. We don't want to read about you in the papers!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Larry's Lemonade Emporium is now open. And yes, this is the same Larry of Little Larry's Laughing Doxie Dance Troupe.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> Larry's Lemonade Emporium is now open. And yes, this is the same Larry of Little Larry's Laughing Doxie Dance Troupe.


Isn't that Little Larry's Limited Leg Length Laughing Loudly Doxie Dance Troup?


----------



## SINC

I see the alliteroxie hounds are at it again!


----------



## MaxPower

It still came as a shock to me. No one fully expects something like this. I'm just glad they made the first move and not me.

Don't worry Carex. If I go GG on them, I won't get what's coming to me. I just say what goes around comes around.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Isn't that Little Larry's Limited Leg Length Laughing Loudly Doxie Dance Troup?" Peter, no, because troupe is spelled with an "e". There was a group of doxies called "Little Lenny's Limited Leg Length Laughing Loudly Doxie Dance Troupe", but Lenny is Larry's twin brother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ah, yes, Sinc. The alliteroxie hounds are at it again! I think they are here from Albania, under the care of Allison Allington and her Albanian Alliteroxie Trio.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Ah, yes, Sinc. The alliteroxie hounds are at it again! I think they are here from Albania, under the care of Allison Allington and her Albanian Alliteroxie Trio.


Would that be "the trio that trounces Transylvanian troupes?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, those are the ones.


----------



## Bolor

Phew! All this alliteration. I can hardly keep from grinning widely


----------



## Cameo

good grief, golly gee, gimme a "A" gimme a "L" gimme a "literation" 
Go girl Go!


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight, on stage at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club, Little Debbie's Den o' Dancing Doxies, the darlings of Detroit, Denver, Dublin, Denmark and Wawa, Ontario. They shall be followed by Marlke and Sparkle Farkle, who are able to recite any quotation from Karl or Groucho Marx backward.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> ....... They shall be followed by Marlke and Sparkle Farkle, who are able to recite any quotation from Karl or Groucho Marx backward.


Would they by chance be related to Simon and Garth Farkle?


----------



## Sonal

Darn decorative devices denote dull days for denizens of d'Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, they are cousins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, should this not read "Dubious decorative devices denote dull days for denizens of d'Shang."? I am not sure if those in The Shang use the word "darn". Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Arrrrrggggghhhh!

They're still at it!


----------



## Bolor

And they're pretty good at it too


----------



## Bolor

So here I sit at Chez Marc and there's no-one here.I made a fresh pot of coffee and I may have to drink the whole thing myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you were actually late this morning. We were on the go at 6AM here in St.John's. You have to get up early in the morning to keep up with Sinc's Silly Symphonic Songs and Teutonic Tunes.


----------



## Carex

Coffee, puh-leeze. I ran out yesterday morning and forgot to pick up some more last night!! Oh, the horror, the horror. The end is nigh. I've got clammy skin and the shakes. Someone strap me down and pour me a cup!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Doug

I just came back from running an errand on campus - on my way I passed a student outside our main building... he was yelling & cursing into his cellular phone while stomping his IBM Thinkpad to little bits on the sidewalk. What a sight.  

If there are any calming teas steeping, let me know... I think that student would greatly benefit from one!


----------



## Sonal

Displace 'darn' for 'dubious'? Definitely. Danke, Doc.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have caffinated and decaf coffee, regular and herbal teas, and a special called "Doxie Delight", which may be substituted for rocket fuel if need be.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Did not a single person smile at my "Simon and Garth Farkle" joke????? I'm devastated!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I laughed. Of course, Paul Simon and Art Garfunkle went to my high school and graduated four years prior to my graduation from Forest Hills High School.


----------



## Carex

> Did not a single person smile at my "Simon and Garth Farkle" joke?????


Well Peter, I'm afraid it was more of an uncomfortable silence, eyes diverted from the source, feet kicking pebbles, cricket chirping kind of reaction. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was laughing so hard that one of the doxies ran and hid under the bed.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> I was laughing so hard that one of the doxies ran and hid under the bed.


 OK,OK, ...let's not get carried away. You don't need to exagerate the reaction. I know it was corny., but, you know.....a "good" corn. I just needed someone to either chuckle or groan.


----------



## Bolor

groan


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, keep in mind that my wife calls me "The King of Korn". So, yes, my reaction was genuine to your play on words. I admire and respect those who still partake in the art of high wit and satire.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Bolor said:


> groan


Acknowledgement kindly accepted. Sorry it wasn't a better one.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> Peter, keep in mind that my wife calls me "The King of Korn". So, yes, my reaction was genuine to your play on words. I admire and respect those who still partake in the art of high wit and satire.


It takes a Korn King to appreciate one. For those that don't..... it's their loss!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I agree. Let he or she who is without humor cast the first joke.


----------



## SINC




----------



## rhino

How the heck do you cook corn with the hull still on? Sacrilege in the Land of Peaches and Cream, Krispy King: fresh from the field Taber corn. Yes I know Ontario has good eating corn too. It's just that fresh corn from Taber fields are a summer icon in southern Alberta.
MMmm looking forward to it this year, especially since we had a dusting of snow last night.


----------



## Carex

I used to worship Taber corn... until I moved out west and discovered Chilliwack corn grown in the fertile Fraser delta. Can't wait for August, thanks Rhino!


----------



## Sonal

rhino said:


> How the heck do you cook corn with the hull still on?


On the BBQ. Mmm.... Toss the corn, husk still on, on the BBQ, turn ever now and then until done. (I think 10-15 minutes or so, but you can peel back the husk on one to test). Don't worry if the husk burns. Corn will be juicy and sweet.

Personally, though, I prefer the way mom makes it--Indian Street-vendor style. Peel back the husk, put it on the BBQ (or straight on the stove element, as mom did) and allow to cook until the kernels just begin to blacken slightly. Turn frequently for even cooking.

While it's cooking, take a lemon or lime and cut it in half. Salt the cut half. (Unless you're concerned about salt intake, do this a little heavily by dipping it on a plate of salt--or, variation, a mix of salt and chili powder or cayenne). Once the corn is done, rub the salted lemon half over the whole thing. Resalt the lemon if needed.

Now eat. Sweet, salty, tangy and optionally spicy. Yummy. 

In you live in TO, virtually every store in little India (Gerrard and Coxwell) sets up a little table top BBQ in August and sells street vendor corn.


----------



## SINC

rhino said:


> How the heck do you cook corn with the hull still on?


Simple. You soak it in a pail of water for 15 minutes, then toss it on the BBQ. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Carex

Yes, it's very good that way. The secret to not drying it out is to do the old soakeroo as Sinc mentioned. And you can let the husks burn as Sonal mentioned as well. You may never go back to the boiling in the pot method (if you cook it right).


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I have tried both varieties and Taber corn is still the King of Corn, at least in my book.


----------



## MaxPower

I have always put my corn on the grill. Soaking it is key, but my recipe is second to none. It is a Louisiana Cajun recipe where I spread a seasoned butter mixture on the cob. The spicy seasoning sticks to the cob while the butter melts all over the corn.

My mouth is wattering now.


----------



## MaxPower

Here's a corn on the cob recipe from the Weber site: 

Italian-Style Grilled Corn on the Cob

An easy to get great flavor from a summertime favorite. You may never eat plain corn again!

4 ears fresh sweet corn, in husks
3 to 4 tablespoons olive oil or melted butter
1 tablespoon chopped fresh oregano
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
Salt and pepper


Soak corn in cold water for 30 minutes; drain. Meanwhile combine oil, oregano, and parsley; set aside.

Pull back husks on each ear of corn, leaving husks attached at base. Remove corn silk. Brush corn with seasoned oil. Fold husks back around corn; tie at top with string or strip of corn husk.

Place corn in center of cooking grate. Grill 12 to 14 minutes, turning once halfway through grilling time. Carefully remove husks. Sprinkle corn with cheese; season with salt and pepper to taste.

Makes 4 servings.


----------



## MacNutt

Here's my corn on the cob recipie:

Take the outer husks off...leave plenty of the soft inner husks still on the cobs. Then get a clean teatowel and soak it in water. Wring it out until it's just damp. Wrap the cob in the damp teatowel and place it in the microwave on "high".

Set the timer for three or four minutes. Check and see how tender the cob is after that time and add a few minutes, if necessary.

Take the cob out of the nuker, remove the (now HOT) damp teatowel and all of the remaing green husks. Dredge through butter or margarine and salt to taste.

DEEE _LICIOUS_!!


----------



## MacNutt

"Taber" corn works great. But that's a regional name. It's called "peaches and cream" in Ontario, I believe.

Out here we just call it "sweet corn". You can tell it from the regular pig food corn by the different coloured kernels. Yellow and white, instead of a uniform yellow.

MUCH tastier than the pig food stuff, BTW.


----------



## Cameo

It is now almost two o'clock in the morning and you guys are making me hungry.
Gotta get to bed - have to be up at six to take my son to work and set off myself.

SO, Goodnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Cameo. Time to get up. I could use the doxie wake-up treatment to get you up, but that is used only in extreme moments with teenage boys.


----------



## Cameo

Tha's ok - I up.
Son is at work
Almost dressed
Tea???? I am going to grab my cuppa and off I go.
Have a great day.

Give a hug to the Doxies.


----------



## SINC

I have the day off today, so will drive out to Seba Beach to look at a friends new cottage built over the winter.

Speaking of winter, we are forecast for two cm of the white stuff today.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, have you figured out how to create a CD from your tape yet?


----------



## Carex

You guys and your winter weather have jinxed us. It looks dreary and overcast here today. Wait, wait, I spoke too soon, it was just thin cover of cloud and it appears that it will be blue skies after all. My mistake, carry on. 

Do I need to tend to the breakfast dishes already? Just let me know.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Sinc, have you figured out how to create a CD from your tape yet?


I downloaded Audio Hijack Pro and am off to Radio Shack this morning for the RCA stereo cable.

Will try it out later today. Thanks for the help by the way, Bolor!


----------



## Dr.G.

Wait, Cameo!!!!!!!!!

Too late. How am I going to tell here that she took one of the doxies to work instead of that cup of tea? Sadly, Silent Jack is not a barker or a whiner, so he will quietly go wherever he is taken. Where does she work?


----------



## Carex

I believe she commutes from Kitchener, ON to Churchill, MB, where she entertains tourists in those "Polar Bear Buses" by running to and fro, hopping from ice flow to ice flow with steaks tied round her neck. I also believe that this may be part of the reason that she is stressed out at times, but I could be wrong


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Sinc, have you figured out how to create a CD from your tape yet?


Now all I have to do is figure out how to run Audio Hijack. I bought it and am waiting for the unlock code as all the demo would record was 10 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is NOT good news, Carex. Polar bears are protected and cannot be hunted without a permit. Jack will attack if Cameo gives the command. Then, Cameo will face 10 years in jail and Jack, poor bloody Jack, will be sent off to Doxie Detox and De-aggression Camp.


----------



## Carex

Hopefully, you haven't given out the Secret Command Code for Jack!! That would be paramount to a Homeland Security breach would it not? She hasn't got clearance for that has she??

Cameo is so slight and quick that she is nearly impossible to catch. I doubt she would have need for the command... unless global warming has affected the ice in the bay, making it softer than usual, and wreaking havoc with her judgement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I have been diligent not to tell ANYONE that the command word is "Rosebud". I figure that if the CIA and CSIS Cray computers could not crack this code it was safe. However, Cameo's favorite movie is Citizen Kane, so now I am not sure. At least no one knows the secret command code word.


----------



## Cameo

If I could stop laughing long enough I would tell you that I would never harm ANY animal. Polar bears, possums, doxies, mice, *****...all safe from me.
Now, should a human hurt an animal and I could get to them......I would do my own hurting. AND, I am very quick. I can still out run my sixteen year old.
Just ask him about hanging upside down off a fence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you have obviously never seen a south Georgia possum at night. You would need more than quickness. This would be a time for.........da da dah.......Super Doxie. Yes, Super Doxie, faster than a turtle, more powerful that a tricycle, able to leap over match boxes with a single bound (or two). And who, disguised as little Rootie, will defend truth, justice and the Canadian way of Life.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Now, should a human hurt an animal and I could get to them......I would do my own hurting.


Yikes, don't cross this lady!


----------



## SINC

Our snowfall stopped and the sun has appeared so I will walk for a pint at the local this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

With tomorrow being the last day of Passover and the Eastern Orthodox Easter (so I am told), there shall be no Sunday brunch. Of course, the following Sunday we shall have our special Mother's Day Doxie Special, with each mom being given a special treat -- a doxie pup. Come one and come all to the Cafe Chez Marc's M Day Special.


----------



## Cameo

Thank goodness for neighbours. Decided I wanted to use the room upstairs for my computer room. My desk is HUGE. Just fits up the stairs and to get it around the bend and into the room was a major hassle. Between my neighbour, myself, my son and one of his friends this feat was achieved. Everything sorted and set up. And, no one squished by a runaway, HEAVY desk.


----------



## Ena

Great to hear that you had an injury-free move Cameo. Good neighbours are a treasure. Have lived in some places where people keep to themselves. 
I shouldn't have ignored the slow leak in the water heater. Had a flood today and will be having sponge baths until Monday. 
Good to hear I won't be missing on Sunday brunch with working tomorrow.


----------



## Cameo

Floods are awful - hope you get it solved soon without any damages
The city dug up my lawn once - hit a pipe and damaged it - caused a flood in my basement. Horrible mess - lost a lot of stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

All is quiet on this mild Sunday morning. A cup of coffee and the doxies running around in the backyard makes Life peaceful and serene.


----------



## SINC

Last year a friend gave me a mountain bike he had won in a draw but never used. I tried it, but the brakes did not work well and the chain wouldn't move to change gears.

My wife sent it to the bike shop for a tune-up and $48 later it looks like new as they replaced both brakes and all cables.

Only trouble now is that I will have to ride the darn thing. Hopefully our cool weather will last to delay that possibility as long as I can.


----------



## MaxPower

On the positive side SINC, think how riding the bike will benefit your ticker.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, bike riding is a fine activity. Sadly, many drivers here consider us an intrusion on the road and do not treat bike riders with any respect.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> On the positive side SINC, think how riding the bike will benefit your ticker.


MaxPower, note that I wrote that with a large smiley. Of course it will benefit my ticker and that is a good thing. And Dr. G., I know it is a fine activity, but I will heed your advice and watch for disrespectful drivers. I on the other hand, shall be courteous to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, be SURE to get a good helmet. You cannot replace your head at twice the price of a quality helmet. Of course, if one could replace their head, chances are it would not fit.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, I don't have a helmet. Never even thought of one Dr. G.

Thanks for the safety reminder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, go to Ye Olde Helmet and Head Shop in Edmonton and ask for StarShine. Tell him Dr.G. sent you, and be sure NOT to let him talk you into getting a helmet made of Hemp.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, go to Ye Olde Helmet and Head Shop in Edmonton and ask for StarShine. Tell him Dr.G. sent you, and be sure NOT to let him talk you into getting a helmet made of Hemp.


Geez Dr. G., I want to wear it not smoke it!


----------



## Dr.G.

StarShine combined a motorcycle helmet shop with his "head shop" (those of my generation shall get the implied meaning). The Hemp Helmet was his own creation. His store is the local hangout for the last of the hard-core NDP support in Alberta.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> His store is the local hangout for the last of the hard-core NDP support in Alberta.


You mean there is actually one NDP'er left here? Must have missed him or her!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this is why the meet at StarShine's shop. They are a small but dedicated group of concerned citizens. They wait patiently for their moment in the sunlight.


----------



## SINC

Today I will stop in at our bike shop and pick up a helmet on the advice of our learned friend from St. John's before riding my newly repaired bike.

I know it does not always appear that I use my head, but the helmet will ensure that I keep what little I have in it.


----------



## Carex

A wise decision Sinc. You don't have to worry about looking cool any more as most of you peer group probably doesn't ride bikes anyway (well maybe they do I have no idea). Sets a good example for the kids too. Lead with your head.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wise decision, Sinc. Tell StarShine that "Sunshine from NYC" says "Keep on truckin'". He'll understand. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Funny how a helmet both allows you to keep using your head, and prevents you from using your head.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I was in a motorcycle accident, and let me tell you that a good helmet is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## SINC

I get it now! Can I just have the weight of the helmet in gold, and I promise to forget about riding the darn bike? (I bought a very heavy helmet!)


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ask and your wish shall be granted". However, Sinc, be careful with your next two wishes. "Heavy is the head that wears the crown".....and still heavier is the head with the golden motorcycle helmet (which is valued at $13,826,820.82 Can). Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Only $13,826,820.82 Can?

Hardly worth my trouble is it?


----------



## Dr.G.

You could sell it and donate the funds to the Heart and Stroke Association of Canada. Just a thought.


----------



## MaxPower

Since I currently do not have a job to go to, It has become my responsibility to look after our son who has come down with the flu.

Definitly a challenge.

Just call me Mr. Mom.


----------



## Carex

MP, have you been barfed on yet? That's always good for a few laughs. 

Keep the little one hydrated and bundled. It is tough to watch sometimes as a parent but he will pull through and be good as gold in no time.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I shall echo Carex's advice. Re being "barfed on", it is a life altering experience, like seeing the Grand Canyon for the first time, or getting married for the first time. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Carex

I didn't mean to descend into a barf-o-rama but now that we have arrived.... My wife has 0 tolerance for barf. She can't go within 15 metres of it without, well, you know, starting her own. That make me the designated barf-dealer-with. I recall holding the baby in my arms one night only to be used as a barf receptacle. I was used 3 more times on my way to the laundry room where we both stripped down then marched to the bathroom for a shower. All the while I'm loudly proclaiming to my wife, "Stay in the bedroom, don't come out here until we're done!!" If she had come out, I would have had to clean up more than I was already in for. Ahh, the joys of parenthood. Beats a good drinking binge any day of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I was a single parent for nearly five years during the barf-years, which should NOT be mistaken for "the wonder years".


----------



## SINC

> where we both stripped down then marched to the bathroom for a shower


Sounds interesting so far. What is the rest of the story?


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> MP, have you been barfed on yet? That's always good for a few laughs.
> 
> Keep the little one hydrated and bundled. It is tough to watch sometimes as a parent but he will pull through and be good as gold in no time.


I've had my share of being barfed on. Not fun by any means.

He started out with barfing, but it has now starting to come out the other end. First you hear the gurgle, the squishing sound and then the smell comes. I have never smelled such a foul odour in my life.

The rehydration was a big concern the other day, but he is taking more fluids now so we aren't worried any more. We are also feeding him some vbland food such as crackers etc or whatever he will eat - just to keep his strength up.

He is feeling much better, although some is still coming out, but I'm afrad Mrs. MaxPower now has it. So I am nursing two now.

As long as I can stay healthy, we're good to go.

Any way, back to nursing.....


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Any way, back to nursing.....


Hang in there MaxPower. Keep up the struggle and one day you could become an RN.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, sounds like a case for the Doxie Emergency Corps. They can help bring food and water to your sickened clan and entertain one and all with their antics.

Hang in there -- Help is on the way.


----------



## Carex

And for some extra fun, we'll all get the flu at the same time!! Yes, that makes life very yucky indeed. Hope it isn't your turn next. 

Keep up the good work MP. Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate. At least he is keeping the water down.

Speaking of help, I could use a good strong coffee this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I strongly agree with the view of Carex re hydration. This is the one thing that is preventable. Sometimes, tepid water, rather than cold water, is easier to drink.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> MP, I strongly agree with the view of Carex re hydration. This is the one thing that is preventable. Sometimes, tepid water, rather than cold water, is easier to drink.


Also have to keep up the electrolytes if unable to eat. For kids it comes in a pre-mixed liquid called "pedialyte".


----------



## Carex

Mmmmm, pediatlyte freezies. I eat them too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I had to put a bit of OJ into the pedialyte prior to freezing it for Stephen. Still, it worked.


----------



## MaxPower

We tried the pedialyte and MP jr. isn't too fond of it.

He likes watered down grape juice. Any port in the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, water it down with pedialyte. Just a thought. Hang in there.


----------



## MaxPower

Been there. Done that.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, here is your mantra for the next week or so -- "And this too shall pass".


----------



## MaxPower

I couldn't agree more. This is only temporary.

Although MP jr. is feeling much better, he is still not well enough to go to baby school. Hopefully by Friday or worst case Monday he will be back in full swing. I hope so, I need a break. I give the day care workers a ton of credit. It's exhausting enough looking after one child, let aloone 12.


----------



## SINC

I was not able to locate a properly fitting bike helmet until today. Everything I tried on in the $30 range just did not feel right.

Today I spent $65 on a Louis Garneau helmet which fits perfectly. This afternoon will be my first ride with the helmet. I used my daughter's helmet on other short trips, but it was a bit small and I did not want to adjust it. It was more for "appearance" than anything, but today I have my own.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sinc. "Safety first" as they always say.


----------



## Bolor

$65 sounds expensive, but for the protection of your head, expense should not be a consideration. Drive safely. Some drivers don't like bike riders. I used to wear a walkman while riding, but found that to be unsafe too as I couldn't hear traffic coming behind me. So I quit that.


----------



## SINC

With the first long ride under my belt, I can feel the effect on my legs this morning. Today's ride will be slightly painful, but hey, no pain, no gain.

When I put the helmet on to go out, my daughter's dog went nuts. He barked and growled at me like he didn't even know me.

Soon as I took it off, he was back to his same old self. I guess he recognizes a "dork" when he sees one!


----------



## Carex

Usually the first long ride of the season results in more than sore legs. Usually some problems in the gluteusmaximusall area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my neighbor's son had a Honda motorcycle, and when he drove up into his driveway, and got off the bike, he was wearing his helemt and visor. The doxies went ballistic.

Drive safely, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The man who views the world at fifty the same as he did at twenty has wasted thirty years of his life." Muhammad Ali


----------



## Dr.G.

Many years ago, as a beginning teacher working in Waycross, GA, just outside the Okefenokee Swamp, I was visited by a strange Alien from a far-a-way star system in the Milky Way. This was his first visit and he wanted to make a report about life in our star system. Being single, not from there, and not knowing many locals, I decided to make friends with the Alien. Over the next few weeks and over more than a few beers, I learned his take of the Human Race. First on cars:

The Alien made several observations which verified his keen observational powers. He reported to me that at first he wondered about earth being occupied by “metallic creatures” called cars. He noted that he was amazed that each was attended by at least one, but often by groups of two-legged slaves. It seemed the slaves attended the needs of the cars. He noted the ritual where the slaves would be awakened and escort the cars to a social gathering on hundreds of other cars. The two-legged creatures went off somewhere and took part in activities with other slaves, at the end of a prescribed period the slaves would return and the cars would bid farewell to the social club where they had mixed with other cars in the warm sun. The Alien noted that almost weekly the cars would receive nourishment of some organic liquid where they engaged in some limited social time. My Alien friend noted that some of the two-legged slaves were required to spend more time than others cleaning, decorating, and playing music to their metallic creatures. His assumption was that there was some sort of mating ritual involved but never did actually see any mating.

The Alien’s take on Mr.G's class and on schools. 

Following the Alien’s take on our love of our automobile masters, I bravely asked for another pitcher and asked him to expound upon school. This wisdom and insight he gladly poured out by the glass full.

I wasn’t really sure when the Alien first entered my room. I have always assumed that the nearby swamp and the swamp gases may have been why he chose my little lighthouse on the narrow peninsula of the educational quagmire. My Alien comrade said he chose me since he sensed an openness of spirit. He said that he was also amazed at the Yellow Metallic Creatures that deposited young slaves in large quantities to be cared for by Old slaves. These Yellow cars were certainly different from other large cars, since they were less social and seemed to be less cared for.

My friend went on and said, he wondered about the Old slaves, what were they being punished for? I asked him to expound, please. The Alien noted that the Old slaves were sent into rooms with hard seats, desks, for long periods of time both before and after the young slaves appeared. Unlike other slaves he had observed, these Old slaves had only rare interaction with like aged slaves. Even when they took the young to be fed, they had to sit apart at the end of the table. When they went to the exercise yard, they rarely were allowed to partake in running but rather stood huddled together. 

I asked him about my classroom. He laughed…and noted that what a strange place, where you send large numbers of young to be entertained by the Old. Please expand…as if I had to ask, since I knew he would. He said that each day you stand in front of the room and give out information, tell stories, read from books, write on the board…while the young sit and stare at you, the windows, the clock, or chatter among themselves. The Alien asked, “Why is it that the Old do so much work and the young get to sit? “But, but, but, “ I stammered. The Alien continued, “No, it is you, the Old who do all the work.” “The young sit and watch and you run around and make them smile and laugh, and….” “No, no, no…I am teaching them….” The Alien interrupted me and said, “If you are teaching them…why is it that you do all the work? If the young are indeed learning…why are they not engaged more actively in work? That is how we do it and you know I am of superior intelligence.” The Alien was not always a modest soul.

“Truly, you cannot make me think that if you are the “masters” that you would choose to live in parallel caves, not be allowed to talk to your own kind and when you do, you have to huddled outside, you have uncomfortable furniture, and do all the work, while the young watch. This is not truly of your own choosing! You must have done something wrong!” The Alien concluded, “You are not the masters!”

Well, we finished another pitcher, the Alien and I stumbled home. It was unfortunate that the Alien had to leave. I do miss him, he had given me a perplexing insight into my life and you know I hate to drink alone.

Well…some of you may doubt that Aliens are among us…but have you ever been a beginning teacher on the edge of the Okefenokee Swamp? It happened!


----------



## Dr.G.

At the Seattle Special Olympics, nine contestants, all physically or mentally challenged, assembled at the starting line for the 100-yard dash.

At the gun, they all started out, not exactly in a dash, but with a relish to run the race to the finish and win. All, that is, except one little boy who stumbled on the asphalt, tumbled over a couple of times, and began to cry. The other eight heard the boy cry. They slowed down and looked back. Then they all turned around and went back......every one of them. One girl with Down's Syndrome bent down and kissed him and said, "This will make it better." Then all nine linked arms and walked together to the finish line. Everyone in the stadium stood, the cheering went on for several minutes. People who were there are still telling the story... Why?

Because deep down we know this one thing:

What matters in this life is more than winning for ourselves. What matters in this life is helping others win, even if it means slowing down and changing our course. If you pass this on, we may be able to change our hearts as well as someone else's. "A candle loses nothing by lighting another candle" 

"Take into account that great love and great achievement involve great risk."
The Dalai Lama


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Bolor said:


> $65 sounds expensive, but for the protection of your head, expense should not be a consideration.


You should see my brother's cracked bike helmet. He wore it for several years when the crack developed. The crack was caused by the impact of the helmet hitting the road while his head was in it, after a driver came flying out of a parking lot backwards onto the road, right into him. That crack in the helmet would have been a crack in his skull. He also dislocated his thumb. The driver sped away, leaving him lying on the road. If he'd split his head open, he might have died there, since it was late at night and no one was around.

I imagine if he had spent $6500 on that helmet he would have said it was the best money he ever spent.


----------



## Dr.G.

GA, a story that needs to be told to one and all who take to the road on a motorcycle.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds today are north by northwest which means just one thing -- The icebergs are coming!! The icebergs are coming!!!

Believe me, if you have never seen an iceberg you are missing one of nature's wonders. And then, there are the armadas of icebergs that every-so-often come near the St.John's harbor. It is like watching a convoy of white ghost ships.


----------



## Bolor

I hope you will take some pictures Dr.G. That would be "awesome"


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I have pictures from the past 27 springs. Some years, when the winds are out of the southwest, the icebergs are far off in the distance, little white "boats" on the horizon. When the winds are from the North Northeast, they have come right up to the mouth of the St.John's harbor. Keep in mind that some of these are bigger than the Parliament building in Ottawa. I am like a kid on Christmas when you get a certain smell in the air which heralds their arrival. It is a cool crisp ocean scent that is unlike anything else describable. And the clarity of the water from an iceberg is pure.


----------



## Moscool

Hey Dr G, another fine piece of thinking above  

Well I'm just re-emerging as my father passed away two weeks ago today. I have been in Paris ever since, sorting out forty years of paper hoarding but also comforting my mother and brother (and myself!) I find it difficult to understand how people can manage a major mourning in less than 10 days, I could easily have spent another week here, but I have to go back home and face the mundanity of the 'real' world again...  

Heartfelt thanks to Dr G for helping me through learning the Kaddish (Jewish prayer for the dead, for which I had no preparation whatsoever) and to my old pal Caillou for standing behind me. 

Any learning? Yup two or three things: 

1) If your parents are old, mend fences, make your peace and enjoy your time with them; you never know when it will end. I was fortunate to have a client in Paris for the last 9 months or so, so I did a lot of this.

2) It is absolutely fine and probably healthy to bring young children to a funeral. The whole process is part of their healing too.

3) We are the old generation now; there is nobody else left to turn to for the answers; so I guess growing up never stops...

Peace to all


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, sorry for your loss. Helping you with the Jewish prayer for the dead is the least I could do to help ease your pain. Think of it as a "mitzvah" from me to you. Shalom, my friend.


----------



## Cameo

Moscool, I can only repeat that I, too, am sorry to hear about your loss.
All the very best to you and congrats for keeping your chin up in a time like this.


----------



## Cameo

Well, I was typing a post with my new kitten on my lap when the post went who knows where and the kitten turned on the monitor for my desktop. Arwen, as the name means raven and the kitten is all black. 
They are such funny little creatures - just full of curiousity.

She hasn't and won't meet my dogs til tomorrow after her visit to the vets for a check up - but I am hoping things will go well as there was a dog where she was born and I believe the kittens were left to roam the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, good luck with your canine/feline "meeting of the minds".


----------



## Carex

Cameo, a word of advice, having gone through this before with an established dog and a new kitten. We almost lost the kitten on day one because we didn't listen and 'trusted' our dog. Introduce them through a screen of some kind with you holding the kitten and someone else tending the dog. We ignored the screen advice and the dog took a flying (very fast) leap at the cat in my partners lap and it would have been game over very quickly. They eventually got along but it was a slow process involving early supervision and brief meetings between the two.


----------



## SINC

Moscool, sorry for your loss, but glad to hear you realize life must go on and you assume responsibility as an elder in your family.

Dr. G., fine job as usual in the rescue division, albeit with no doxies this time around.

Cameo, I hope you enjoy your new little guy, I bet he purrs really nice.

And Carex, that is sound advice as one moment of lapsed thought can have fatal consequences. Sound advice indeed.

I am off to Calgary in the morn to meet the likes of Chealion. rhino, FeXL and talon racer.

It is to be hoped that they do not lead me astray, but I do look forward to meeting them in person.

There are many others on this board I would like to meet as well.

Maybe some day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, saying Kaddish is one of the "mitzvahs" (i.e., good deeds) that Jewish people are to undertake for relatives, friends, or even unknown persons if they are Jewish.


----------



## Cameo

I am sure you are right and I have thought that out. I have had cats with these two dogs previously, but will still leave the kitten in the pet carrier and let them get used to seeing each other that way for a bit. The two dogs saw her briefly - the shepard paid no attention to her and the westie gave the crate a sniff.
Still, I won't let them near at all til the kitten has seen the vet.

The kitten has already decided that the crate makes a great bed, so she won't mind spending time in it when I can't be around. Good advice Carex, thank you.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, saying Kaddish is one of the "mitzvahs" (i.e., good deeds) that Jewish people are to undertake for relatives, friends, or even unknown persons if they are Jewish.


While I do not entirely understand the Jewish faith, I do understand that there are things that must be done. I am glad that you do them so well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Kaddish is the most caring and respectful way we can manifest our undying love for a relative, friend or even an unknown person. Kaddish is the way we actively demonstrate that a Jewish soul is never forgotten.


----------



## SINC

Well Dr. G., All I can say is that while I have no official name for the same expressions of feelings, I do the very same thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this is why you are a "mensch". And I use this Yiddish term with the highest of praise and respect for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Tis late, and we have some big celebrations ahead this Sunday, it being Mother's Day AND VE-Day.


----------



## MaxPower

Moscool,

Please accept my sympathies. Loosing someone is never easy no matter how old.

I lost my mother eight years ago, so I have an idea of what you must be going through. My only advice is to mourn your Father, but don't dewel on the fact that he is gone. You can never change that fact and you have to be able to live your life.

My Dad told me that after my mom passed away. It was the only thing that helped me get through.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, wise advice. Moscool, when it comes to the death of a parent, or child, the Jewish faith has a way of dealing with this reality. Rule One: Death is a part of Life. Rule Two: There is nothing a person can do to change Rule #1. This is why there is the need to undertake "mitzvahs" (i.e., good deeds done for others) while we are alive. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

On a lighter note, when I opened my e-mail this morning, there they were!

The two tickets I had requested to the CBC's Canadian Antiques Roadshow when it visits Edmonton a week from today. I started a new thread in Everything Else eh?! to show the painting I will take with me to see if I can gain any more knowledge of it.

I am so excited to get the opportunity as tickets were very limited.


----------



## MaxPower

You better be careful there SINC old friend.

They might mistake you for the antique 

Sorry. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Carex

Crappidy crap crap MP, you beat me to it. An oldie but a goodie!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Tread lightly, MP, tread lightly. Beneath that kind exterior of Sinc's, and under the intellect, the warmth, the loving father/husband/friend, and gentle soul, lies a cutting wit that shall slice you in two when awakened.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember, tomorrow morning shall be our Mother's Day and VE-Day brunch, in celebration of mothers throughout the land, and to remember those who fought and died in WWII. Love, laughter, tears and remembrance shall be on the menu at the Cafe Chez Marc tomorrow morning. We begin at dawn, so don't sleep in anyone.


----------



## Cameo

Kitten is in excellent health and first intro with the dogs have gone well too.
They ignored the kitten when in the crate, so I held the kitten tight and all the shepard did was to give it a sniff and then ask me for some attention. Which of course she was told what a good girl she was and the westie gave a sniff and a lick. Kitten didn't hiss or claw. I am not ready to let her loose around the house though yet. baby steps here, baby steps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Baby steps are fine, Cameo. It sounds as if things shall work out well. When we brought Max home, Rags totally ignored him. When we brought Rootie home (doxie #1), both Rags and Max were intrigued by this long/short dog. When Daisy (doxie #2) came a year later, things were getting interesting. After Rags died, we got Abby and Jack (brother and sister, doxies #3 and 4). Then poor Max was outnumbered by 4-1. However, being the biggest, no one pushed him around. Now, as for the neighborhood cats that tried to use my tulip beb for a litterbox................well, lets just say I am glad that the Fearsome Foursome cannot climb trees.

Good luck with your new animal clan, Cameo.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks


----------



## Dr.G.

You are welcome. She who befriends a pet is a friend of mind.


----------



## Cameo

ditto!


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Tread lightly, MP, tread lightly. Beneath that kind exterior of Sinc's, and under the intellect, the warmth, the loving father/husband/friend, and gentle soul, lies a cutting wit that shall slice you in two when awakened.


I agree Dr. G. All those years of experience have probably armed SINC with an arsenal of witty retorts.

As for myself, I just pull one out of the hat every now and then.

I know when I am beat, so I am waving my white flag now.

I'm off now to watch "Big Fish", a Tim Burton movie. It looked interesting when it hit theaters. So down to the "Fortress of Solitude" I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Discretion is the better part of valor", MP. "Death before dishonor" may work in some instances, but not this one. A wise decision, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

As I said. I know when I have met my match.


----------



## MaxPower

On another note, I had a great evening tonight.

I decided to grill a nice Rib Eye on the BBQ with a wet rub I created. Drizzle with some Extra Virgin Olive Oil, season with pepper, garlic powder, and a special blend of spices (Emeril's Essence), Rub into the meat - both sides. after drench with some Lea & Perrins. Good eatin'.

It was so good, I got the meat sweats afterwards from eating so much.

After dinner we took my son for a walk in his Radio Flyer wagon.

That is what life is about. The simple things.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, wagon rides are the best treat on a warm evening. My Old English Sheepdog was in her prime when my son was young and we hitched up a harness to a Tonka wagon and she was put into service. She lived to be 14 and the vet feels that it was in part due to her running around Churchill Park trying to herd the children at play, and pulling around my son.


----------



## Peter Scharman

MP, you've got me hankerin' for a steak on the BBQ soon. Tonight was chicken....b-b-o-r-r-i-n-g. I just got back in after mowing the front 40 (twice because it was so moist and clumpy), so I'm sittinmg down with a licorice and playing a couple hands of computer Hearts while I cool down. It was a beautiful day in Ontario today. Enjoy your weekend, everyone!
Gr. G, my brother, give the dioxies a pet for me. Maybe one day they'll meet their "uncle Peter" and be friendly to me. I'll wear ankle guards just in case!


----------



## Dr.G.

If Uncle Peter pets too many dioxies (the plural of dioxin), he shall not be around much longer. However, the doxies shall come to your grave site. I shall leave flowers and they shall leave.....................their love and tears. RIP, my brother.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> RIP, my brother.


This is what the doxies will do to me or what will be on the tombstone? Or worse, BOTH!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, read you own posting. This is what peting too many dioxies (the plural of dioxin) shall do to you.

"Dioxins and furans are some of the most toxic chemicals known to science. A draft report released for public comment in September 1994 by the US Environmental Protection Agency clearly describes dioxin as a serious public health threat. The public health impact of dioxin may rival the impact that DDT had on public health in the 1960's. According to the EPA report, not only does there appear to be no "safe" level of exposure to dioxin, but levels of dioxin and dioxin-like chemicals have been found in the general US population that are "at or near levels associated with adverse health effects."


----------



## Dr.G.

This morning's Mother's Day and VE-Day brunch was a great success. No politicians and dozens of friendly people of all ages. Peace to one and all on this bittersweet day.


----------



## Carex

Brunch was lovely and as always there were a ton of dishes. I even found one set in one of the doxies beds!! Some of those mothers were taking liberties with their day off I guess and tossing things about. Good for them, it just makes it hard to ensure that all the dishes and silverware make it back to the kitchen.


----------



## Ena

Drat! Late again as usual. At least I learned one more thing; there are real plates and cutlery in use here. Not a melmac kinda gal ;-)
The 4 year-old kitty that I adopted is slowly fitting in here with the dog. Wanders in on her own when she calls for me to open the outside door. Used to have to pick her up and bring her in. Just call me a doorman for the pets


----------



## SINC

Just got back from ehMac Calgary meet, showered and am going to have lunch.

Then I will grab a long nap as I was up until 1:30 a.m., far past my bedtime and got up at 6:00 to take my meds.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the "dishes in the dog bed" trick really works to keep those who stop in to the Cafe merely for the free food. When they see the dishes there, with Rootie or Daisy licking them, and ask why I allow such a practice, I merely say "Our dishwasher is broken". This is usually the last time we see them. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Ena. The early bird and all that sort of thing. I am making my wife supper tonight. This is no big deal, since I cook five nights out of seven, but today it's her choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear you made it home safe and sound, Sinc. My wife shall be in Calgary next weekend, but alas, someone has to stay behind and care for the dogs. Someday......


----------



## Carex

Our dishwasher is broken? I thought that the doxies WERE the dishwashers. Oh well, hope there isn't anyone around that is allergic to dog spit!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I am not worried about allergic reaction to doxie spit. However, the fact that they are showing signs of rabies is somewhat a concern. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Well - let the kitten loose on the floor with the dogs.
No big deal.
Shepard looked at her and went for a ball to play with. Who cares about some silly little kitty?
The terrier went to play with the kitten - who simply rolled on her back and gave the terrier a swat. Then hid under the table cloth and teased the dog.
The kitten came out and came up to the dogs, then ran to the other side of the room with the terrier in pursuit. That ended up in a play time too - but I called a halt in case it got too rambunctious - not ready for that yet. No fear on the kittens part.

Soooo ....going well so far.

Sinc - I am glad you are back safely and that you enjoyed your meet. You will have to tell us all about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, have they been fed at the same time in the same area? What about possession of toys?


----------



## Cameo

Not yet - the two dogs will drink together out of a water bowl - food bowls stay separate and I will have to remind the shepard she can't eat the westies too - toys have never been an issue with the dogs - the shepard is quicker and always gets there first so I have to get another for the westie. The kitten will have an issue if she tries to get into the shepards food bowl. The dogs always eat their food all at once in the mornings while I am at home and that is the one thing I will have to watch for sure. Or it might be kitty-stew for an appetizer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, a pack mentality shall soon evolve, with you being the #1 Alpha, and one of the dogs being the #1 Beta of the pack. This is what it is like here with my wife being the #1 Alpha, me being the #1 Sub Alpha, my son being the #2 Sub Alpha, and Max being the #1 Beta, with Rootie the #1.1 Beta of the doxies. It gets complicated on Christmas morning when they all want the toy that the other one received, even though they are EXACTLY the same.


----------



## Cameo

I am definately the # 1 Alpha. Everyone looks to me.
The westie and the kitten really like each other. Westie pushes kitty round with nose and kitty ambushes westie. They have it all figured out.
Had to stop kitty from pouncing on the shepard though. No fear in this little girl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, yes, let them figure it out. The #1 Alpha should be aloof, and eat first. If there are any big battles, the #1 Alpha settles the dispute. I know that when I am the only person in the house, I assume the role of the Alpha. Of course, I can sometimes hear the doxies and Max plotting to take my lunch..................but then I feed them and all is well once again.


----------



## Cameo

So, to keep peace we only have to keep them full.
Great idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, not all the time. It is good that they see you eating and then they get nothing. There are times when you should eat first and then let them eat their meals. There are times when you should start to eat and then let them eat, and you all eat together. This maintains your dominance as the #1 Alpha. Of course, when they learn how to open the freezer and use the microwave, this status is diminshed. As well, when you have a pack as big as mine, you don't want to fall down and hurt yourself. Hungry doxies are not called "carpet sharks" for no reason.


----------



## Cameo

Well it is not the kitten I have to worry about - it's the dogs. The kitten chases them. Hahaha.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, when Abby (our smallest doxie) went through her first heat and had what is called a "false pregnancy", she adopted a couple of stuffed toys as her babies. She will guard them unto the death, and fiercely growls at any dog that comes near. My wife and I can take the doll away from her with no growls or snaps, but she almost took Rootie's ear off when he tried to take one from her to establish himself as the #1 Beta.


----------



## Moscool

Dr G, Sinc, Cameo, MaxPower & others I forget:

Heartfelt thanks for your good thoughs & wishes. I keep a low profile at the moment, but it doesn't prevent me from appreciating the friendship

Best

François


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, François. A mitzvah is a mitzvah is a mitzvah. It is the original "paying it forward". Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Best wishes François. And peace.


----------



## Cameo

Hope things are going as well as they can and know that you are in our thoughts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Fresh coffee and tea are now being served. Paix.


----------



## SINC

And welcome they are too, Dr. G.

Just finished up this week's column and now it is off to my other job.

Have a super dooper day all!


----------



## Carex

I'm having a helluva week busy wise. I'll still take time to do the dishes (aided by Doxie power) and sweep up a bit before the lunch crowd rolls in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mr. Sinclair Sinc,
It has come to our attention at the Super Dooper Pooper Scooper Co., a division of Dogs R Us, a subsidary of Monsanto, a holding company of General Foods, and a numbered account in the Swiss Bank of Dog Owners, that you have taken the name of our product in vain. Please cease and desist, or we shall be forced to take legal action.
Respectfully submitted,
Lord Jason Jinglestars, QB
of the firm Dewey, Cheatham and Howe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, just got the following email. We could split the money if that would help you and your financial difficulties with this lawsuit.

"Dear friend,

As you read this, I don't want you to feel sorry for me, because, I believe
everyone ill die someday. My name is Mr. Mr. David Ellis. I have been
diagnosed with Oesophageal cancer. It has defiled all forms of medical
treatment, and right now I have only about a few months to live, according
to medical experts.

I have not particularly lived a good life, as I never really cared for
anyone (not even myself) but my business. Though I am very rich, I was never
generous, I was always hostile to people and only focused on my business as
that was the only thing I cared for. But now I regret all this as I now know
that there is more to life than just wanting to have or make all the money
in the world.

I believe when God gives me a second chance to come to this world I would
live my life a different way from how I have lived it. Now that God has
called me, I have willed and given most of my property and assets to my
immediate and extended family members as well as a few close friends.

I want God to be merciful to me and accept my soul so, I have decided to
give alms to charity organizations, as I want this to be one of the last
good deeds I do on earth. So far, I have distributed money to some charity
organizations in the U.A.E, Algeria and Malaysia. Now that my health has
deteriorated so badly, I cannot do this myself anymore.

I once asked members of my family to close one of my accounts and
distribute the money which I have there to charity organization in Bulgaria
and Pakistan; they refused and kept the money to themselves. Hence, I do not
trust them anymore, as they seem not to be contended with what I have left
for them.

The last of my money which no one knows of is the huge cash deposit of
eighteen million dollars ($18,000,000.00) that I have with a Trust company
abroad. I will want you to help me collect this deposit and dispatched it to
charity organizations. I have set aside 20% for you and for your time.

God be with you.

Mr. David Ellis"


----------



## Sonal

> I have been
> diagnosed with Oesophageal cancer. It has *defiled* all forms of medical
> treatment, and right now I have only about a few months to live, according
> to medical experts.


Defiled? What a wretched cancer indeed. Destroys the body and corrupts the treatments. What will future patients do?


----------



## Carex

Uh oh, the return of Jason Jinglestars, Esq. Never good if you are on the wrong end of the tort. Or is that torte? 

Good luck spending all that loot you are coming into Dr. G. It will be fun, once you send that fellow some of your money. I wish I could get an email like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, my wife's mother died from this form of cancer. This is why I am so outraged at the use of this plea for this scam.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I am giving my share to charity. As for Sinc, if he settles out of court, maybe the two of you could undertake trying to get the 10% (or 5%). Of course, you have a better chance of getting a doxie to sit on a needle as it rides atop of a camel going to the bank than you do getting this money.


----------



## SINC

Have a nice day, maybe? "D


----------



## Dr.G.

Go for it Sinc!!! Take the high road. Tell EVERYONE to have a nice day, with no maybes!!!!!!!! Yell it from atop of Mt. Woz here in ehMacLand -- "My name is Sinc, and I am a Canadian and I want everyone to have a good day". Then, come on down from the mountaintop and we shall share a pint at "Ye Olde Dox and Whistle", which is the new psuedo-faux-Scottish pub next to the Cafe Chez Marc. I shall even buy the first round.


----------



## MaxPower

If I'm invited Dr. G, I shall buy the second round. if you catch me in a particularly good mood, which is quite possible, I'll even buy some wings for everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, if Sinc takes away the "maybe" from his "Have a nice day!!!" declaration, you may join us for a pint. As for wings, those are served in the Cafe, which does not allow alcohol. The "Dox and Whistle Pub" has something called "bangers", but I think they are just for those who want to scare the doxies (aka weiner dogs, aka sausage dogs).


----------



## SINC

"My name is Sinc, and I am a Canadian and I want everyone to have a good day".


----------



## SINC

This one's for MaxPower!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you are a man of honor. Drinks are on me.


----------



## Dr.G.

By the way, my wife's Kimber Custom has no whistles nor bells on it, but it can bring down a doxie at about 300 meters.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> This one's for MaxPower!


 I LOVE it!!! That's my type of airline.

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, remind me never to fly with you................or to sneak up on your property with a gift of a doxie pup for your little one.


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G--I apologize if I was insensitive in my post earlier this morning. I was simply struck by the malapropisms. No offense was intended.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, no offense was taken. They grow us tough in New York City. Have a free cup of tea or coffee tomorrow morning at the Cafe Chez Marc. I am closing up not to get some needed sleep. Paix to one and all.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks, Dr. G. I wasn't sure if I had offended or not, but thought it would be best to check.

A free cup of a nice calming herbal to start the day might be just the right thing for me. Been having a rough time lately; had a big panic attack yesterday. I keep trying to remind myself that not every problem must be fixed right away.


----------



## Cameo

Sonal - you are right. Just keep on pluggin the best you can and don't sweat the small stuff. If you need someone to talk with we are all right here for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, we have a cup of fresh herbal tea over in the "doxie corner" for you to relax and meditate. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Ah, the coffee smells great and I am enjoying a cup at my leisure. 

You see, I have today and tomorrow off, and myself and two friends are taking out the new motor home on her maiden voyage to a lake about an hour and a half out to try our hand at some spring fishing.

I won't be able to visit The Shang until Saturday as I must return so I can attend the Canadian Antiques Roadshow to have my reverse painting on glass appraised.

Such is the life of the semi retired.


----------



## Carex

Whitecourt?


----------



## Sonal

Some time among doxies might just the right thing for me. Thanks.

SINC, do tell us what you learn about your painting. And if you appear on TV.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, remind me never to fly with you................or to sneak up on your property with a gift of a doxie pup for your little one.


 Fear not Dr. G.

The only thing I shoot is paper targets. So unless you are made of paper.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, doxies are like warm (and lumpy) security blankets. I defy anyone who is feeling sad not to cheer up somewhat having a doxie sit on their lap, or sit next to you, while you stroke their fur (especially their ears, which are flat and soft). It is a primal therapy of touch they provide.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, that is somewhat of a relief.


----------



## Carex

But what if I am carrying a piece of paper in my left breast pocket ??? 

Would I be in trouble then around MP? I may have to remove the pockets from all of my button fronted shirts just to be safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, my biggest concern is coming to MP's home with a large cut out of yours truly for his front yard (Dr.G. and his little doxie). Will he hit me or the 9 foot cut out of me???


----------



## Carex

9 foot cut out??? Is that life size?? Your humble nature is belied by your massive stature


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I am 5'10", but the cut out has to be that big to get a doxie pic to scale.


----------



## Dr.G.

Early morning coffee or tea for anyone who wants some. It is just after 4AM here in St.John's, ready for the festive May 13th celebrations. It was back on May 13th, 1977 that I successfully defended my doctoral dissertation at the Univ. of Georgia.


----------



## Dr.G.

What an early morning crown. It is now 730AM here in St.John's and we are almost out of muffins already.


----------



## Carex

Acck, save me a muffin. I was starving when I woke up. Crowd seems to have thinned somewhat in here already this morning. Congratulations to you Dr. G. In 1977 I was in grade 6.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I came to MUN as an Assistant Professor in 1977 at the age of 28. I was the third youngest tenure-track prof with a Ph.D. on campus. I was even asked for ID once back in 1978.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone TOOK one of the Doxies!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please, return this pet to her home. Little Abby shall pine away being away from the pack.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received an ransom note for Abby. I have to send my iBook, cash and stocks to a certain address if I ever want to see Abby again. What shall I do???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

New twist to this tale. Just received a third email. Seems the Doxie-napper is being driven crazy by little Abby. He wants me to take her back. I think that I shall charge him a small amount of money to take her back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got little Abby back................along with $500 to take her back. They don't call her the "Destructo Doxie" for nothing.


----------



## re:load

wow Dr. G, I've never heard of anyone making money off a kidnapper! what a funny story! I should get a Doxie for myself. It'll get me out of debt in no time!


----------



## Dr.G.

reload, you have to get a "Destructo Doxie". Once in the house, nothing is safe from doxie destruction. Or, in the case of Abby, she steals things and hides them in her bed. Then destroys it at her leisure.


----------



## Cameo

Well this kitten is far more entertaining than going to a movie!
She chases the terrier who chases back. 
My oh my the terrier is playing with something other than kitty - so kitty proceeds to jump on his head, bite his ear - and the more the terrier ignores the kitty the worse kitty attacks. Kitty is so small she could sit on his head. Ignore me? Just try it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, just wait until kitty becomes big........bigger.........bigger still. Then kitty becomes a cross between Fang and Claw.


----------



## Cameo

Hahahaha - right now I believe that. Kitty seems to like to claw her way up my leg in way of greeting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, an old girlfriend I once had back in my university days had two cats (or were they Siberian tigers???) named Fang and Claw. Fang hid under the couch and would take your heel off if you came close. Claw hid on top of the bookshelf and would lauch himself onto your back, digging his claws deep into one's spine.


----------



## Cameo

Arwen just seems to want "up" - if that means climbing then......  

She does seem to enjoy ambushing the westie though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, luckily, cats do not form hunting packs like the doxies. Max, our terri-poo mutt is the largest dog in the house, so they don't bother him. However, there is a tendancy for the four doxies to demonstrate their "pack mentality" in play.


----------



## Cameo

It's a good thing for the Westie they don't that's for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor once had three Westies. They would gang up on my one Old English Sheepdog. However, Annie was such a good natured OES, that she let them play "gang up", just so long as they would then let her herd them when they would scatter in Churchill Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

AMAZING!!!!!! Danny Finkleman on CBC Radio 1 just renamed Canadian Tire "Canadian Doxie" because of all the dog accessories they have in their stores. Good for you, DF.


----------



## Dr.G.

My 18 year old son just informed me that he thought he heard him say "Canadian Doggie". Nuts!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Just got back from my trip to the Canadian Antiques Roadshow and after a very long wait, my reverse painting on glass of the train engine "Little England" is more valuable to train collectors than to the technique itself.

Final verdict was $3,000 to $4,000 at auction. Guess I can't retire fully just yet.

Not even good enough to make it on camera, but come to think of it, considering the potential damage to the lens, it is probably for the best!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we could hang it in The Shang. I shall arrange for the cashier to write you a check for 28,238,923 Swiss Francs. Is that acceptable???


----------



## Moscool

OK boys & girls, here I am with my self appointed role of Shang music discoverer...

Well last night I was BLOWN AWAY by the most amazing voice I have heard in perhaps 10-15 years. AND she obviously is a thinking singer AND she is a cross-over into many styles...

(drum roll) Check out MARIZA. First she revolutionised the Fado in her native Portugal (circa 2002), then she picked up a BBC world music award (2003), now she has a new album; I attach the cover below. Available as an import through Amazon.ca

Oh and did I mention she was stunningly beautiful and three times the height of your average Portuguese man? Conclusion: she is from another planet. 'Used to burn them in the middle ages...' Yuo can check tracks out on Amazon.fr


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, an interesting find. Yes, she is beautiful, however, if the average Portuguese man is only 4 feet tall, this makes her over 12 feet tall!!! ("Oh and did I mention she was stunningly beautiful and three times the height of your average Portuguese man?") She is far too tall for the Shang. Hopefully, if her voice is as good as you say, then she could sing outdoors in The Doxie Bowl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, brunch is again over. Not too many patrons of fine dining this morning, so not too many dishes for the doxies to lick clean. Maybe the study printed in the last edition of Nature magazine blaming dachshunds for the plague (The bubonic plague started in dachshunds, which was spread to their fleas, which infected the rats, which spread throughout Europe) is the reason for such a small turnout this morning?


----------



## SINC

Sorry to be late, but I had the pleasure of sleeping late this morning, something I rarely can do and it was nice for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what you need are some genuine east coast wake up at dawn doxies. We could send you one...........or two..............or three.............or all four. And if Daisy has puppies this summer, you could keep ALL of the puppies............and the doxies. Then, and only then, I might know once again what it is like to sleep in some morning.


----------



## Carex

Just spent the weekend in beautiful downtown Kamloops. Needed to return home to dry out so to speak. Had my fix of 'cowboy' for at least 10 years at a place called Cactus Jacks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, did you go down into the valley to try Cactus Jim's (Jim is Jack's twin brother) Doxie Dude Ranch? What an experience trying to herd thousand of free-range doxies.


----------



## SINC

Didja make it to the casino, Carex? And if ya did, wudja tell us?


----------



## Carex

Sinc, we pretty much took care of 6 out of the 7 deadly sins. We were tempted but didn't quite make it. 7 out of 7 would have been a little much. I had no idea there was a doxie ranch there. I'll have to check it out on my way through next time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the doxie ranch has one of the largest herds of free-range doxies in the world.


----------



## SINC

Oh give me a home, where the Doxies do roam
And the beer and the Carex's play!


----------



## Dr.G.

Where seldom is heard
A doxies low moan,
And the pies are all 
apple today.

Home, home on the range.
Where the doxies and badgers do roam....


----------



## Carex

It seems that the entertainment at the What's Up Dachs Comedy Club stayed up beyond their usual finishing time. All very entertaining but we are about to get raided and lose our liquor license. The authorities are also under the impression that we are over our limit of CORN for the evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, seeing that nothing stronger than lemonade is served at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club, we have no fears of losing anything...................other than our customers. Remember, vaudeville takes in a wide range of acts. My stage name is "Jason Jinglestars, The King of Korn", so it is all in good taste.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is getting late. I was hoping to stay up and see the winner in the BC election, but I think that by the time the votes show some trend towards a winner, it shall be dawn here in St.John's. "East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet."


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing!! Belinda Stronach dropped in to the Cafe Chez Marc for some herbal tea. AND, she loves the doxies.


----------



## Carex

Just as long as Peter MacKay doesn't follow her in there we'll be okay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I did not know that they were "an item" until I heard her being interviewed this morning.


----------



## SINC

My bet is that Peter won't be considering her an "item" any longer!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Politics makes for strange bedfellows". We shall see.


----------



## Carex

Why couldn't they make that work? Surely there was more to their relationship than L-O-V-E but it would be interesting to see two potential future leaders on the opposite sides of the house, then returning home for a little nookie. 

The makeup sex would be awesome!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, this would make for interesting times in the House debates.


----------



## Carex

Yes, it would take 2 very strong characters with a good dose of humbleness to be able to pull it off. Image calling your wife an idiot all day, challenging her beliefs, then coming home and discussing dinner, dishes and the household budget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, true, but stranger things have come out of Ottawa these days.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Yes, it would take 2 very strong characters with a good dose of humbleness to be able to pull it off. Image calling your wife an idiot all day, challenging her beliefs, then coming home and discussing dinner, dishes and the household budget.


Wait a minute. 

What's dishes?

And what the heck is a household budget?

You're kiddin', right?


----------



## Dr.G.

Play fair, Sinc. Ms. Stronach is a single mom, you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

The "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club shall be closed tonight in memory of actor Frank Gorshin, the impressionist with 100 faces best known for his Emmy-nominated role as the Riddler on the old "Batman" television series, has died. He was 72.


----------



## Carex

Sinc you sly dog, I've seen those dishpan hands of yours and heard about your "allowance".


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Sinc you sly dog, I've seen those dishpan hands of yours and heard about your "allowance".


The lack of dishpan hands is legion to my fans and admirers. 

And I have always had an allowance to do what I do when I want to do it, if ya get my drift.

Sorry to hear of your ball and chain though.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Been quite a start to our day here. This morning as the wife opened the front door to bring in the morning papers, ours son's cat seized the opportunity and raced out the door.

Thus an indoor cat became an outdoor cat. He just disappeared it would seem and no amount of looking turned him up. About a half hour later, we heard quite a commotion from the neighbourhood Magpies and sure enough, they were teasing the cat about a block down the street.

He was not impressed by the dive bombing brigade and was headed towards home under the onslaught. You might say he was appreciative to be picked up and returned to the confines of the house. All this between 5 and 6 this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a cup of decaf coffee or herbal tea would probably hit the spot for you just now.


----------



## Carex

Funny how complacement those cats can become when they live the good life too long. I suspect an outside cat would have had a thing or two to say to the magpies, though they are wily birds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, sadly, doxies are bred for outdoor work. If I leave my doxies out in the back yard too long, they will begin to dig holes......................going after badgers, or digging to freedom?


----------



## Carex

Some dogs are diggers. Keeps them out of (or in) trouble. They can acheive pure, unadultered joy through digging it seems. Just look at their faces next time they are hunkered down, scratching away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, we are not talking about casual diggers. Doxie paws are built for digging into the burrows of a badger. There are actually Doxie Field Trials which test their digging abilities in make-shift pseudo-badger tunnels. I have seen them try to tunnel into the snow and ice banks that form at the end of my driveway. Seeing them dig into packed snow and ice that I can't chip with a 12-pound maul, I would NOT want to see what happens once they get a badger cornered.


----------



## Carex

But are they happy?? I think they are. Maybe the best thing for you would be to create a doxie habitat in the back yard. Truck in big mounds of dirt. Think of the time saved on lawn cutting and landscaping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, you sound like my wife. We have compromised, however. We shall breed Daisy this summer.


----------



## Carex

Think of the ever changing mounds and tunnels and hills in the back yard. You could post a weekly "doxie modification" picture. They may even get creative and sculpt your own version of Mt. Rushmore with the heads of Gandhi, JFK, Martin Luther King Jr. and Elvis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, substitute FDR for Elvis and you have a grand idea.

Just got word that Daisy, Jack and Abby's mom just died suddenly of cancer. So, breeding Daisy has become a priority to my wife. Thus, Mount Doxmore shall have to wait.


----------



## Carex

I hope your wife does not find out that I sowed the seeds for Mt. Doxmore. I would have a similar first 4 but I might replace Elvis with Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, we could settle this dispute by putting up the "Fearsome Foursome" atop Mt. Doxmore. However, The Great One for Elvis is OK, so long as FDR can also be there, along with Terry Fox.


----------



## Moscool

Well 2a.m. in Oxford. I have been tutoring 30 fantastic students all week. Tonight was jazz night and it finished at the snooker table. Nice.

Sweet dreams to you all...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, your instruction sounds far more interesting than my instruction pertaining to modified miscues analysis and looking for patterns in syntactic/semantic and grapho-phonic cues.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Moscool, your instruction sounds far more interesting than my instruction pertaining to modified miscus analysis and looking for patterns in syntactic/semantic and grapho-phonic cues.


I had to read that one twice. At first I thought I read "modified mucus", and I was afraid to ask what that might be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my spelling learning disability is starting to show, I fear. That should be "miscues", with a miscue being an unexpected response in expressive language, be it written or spoken.


----------



## MaxPower

I thought I would pop in for a cup of coffee, see who is here and say hello.

Things have been rather uneventful as I am still trying to get my share buy out settled. Other than that, our house looks great!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, yes, sit down and share a cup of tea and coffee. It is just me here in the Cafe, and, of course, the doxies.


----------



## MaxPower

At least there will be good conversation in the Cafe this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, MP. With doxies running about, we shall be free to discuss the politics of Canada.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G: I've seen you mention doxies more times than I can remember. I've decided they are a breed of dog, but I've got no idea what they look like, do you happen to have any photos of them in a gallery here? (I haven't actually gone and checked myself)


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, yes dachshunds (aka doxies) are the dogs I currently "own" (or do they own me?). You be the judge.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538036.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538037.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538038.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538039.html


----------



## MaxPower

bhil,

Yopu have NO idea what you've gotten yourself into......


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, we have the only four Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds in the province of NL.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2544683/You-shall-not-pass.html?noresize


----------



## bhil

Ah, Dachshund is a name I recognize. I've never heard them referred to as doxies before. 

From the pictures I'm not sure who owns who, but they've definitely got you outnumbered. 

They are fabulous looking dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, yes, the doxies are called "the Fearsome Foursome". We have a fifth dog as well, but he is a mutt who wants to be a doxie.


----------



## Carex

Doxie virgin alert, doxie virgin alert. 

My, the coffee is extra strong this morning. It will bring extra patron in no doubt. And lurkers to eh, MP?

Just means more to do at cleanup time.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> bhil,
> 
> Yopu have NO idea what you've gotten yourself into......


Never fear MaxPower, Dr. G. will indoxtrinate bhil in no time!


----------



## MaxPower

My point exactly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, "indoxtrinate"??? Sounds like another "doxiemoron" if you ask me. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, sadly, Daisy shall be a virgin still in that we are artifically inseminating her. Rootie and Jack shall NOT be pleased about this once she goes into heat. We shall see.


----------



## Moscool

Dr G, this is one of life's great treats... I tutor twice a year on Oxford's Strategic Leadership Programme. Here is the programme description


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Carex, sadly, Daisy shall be a virgin still in that we are artifically inseminating her.


Unfortunately, i think he was referring to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, a most interesting system. Thanks for the info.


----------



## talonracer

A double espresso please, followed by a large cuppa coffee.

Long weekend and EVERYONE has left the office early, but I have to stay late to meet deadlines. 

Not too sure how "creative" any of this stuff is gonna be.


----------



## Dr.G.

"tr, what do we look like, Starbucks? Get your own damn coffee. And clean up after the doxies. Look at the mess you all made. Get the hell out of here!!!!!"

This is a scene brought to you by the ehMacLand Society for the Prevention of Doxitis, a rare disease of the body that causes docile people to erupt suddenly and viciously against anyone nearby. Every hour, one ehMacLander is struck down by Doxitis. Remember, only you can prevent this disease from spreading throughout the land. You are either part of the solution, or you are part of the problem.


----------



## Moscool

Hey Talonracer, when I started in consulting hundreds of moons ago, we used to have a proverb: "there is never a deadline for on a Saturday morning". Therefore Friday nights are here to be enjoyed!


----------



## Carex

TR, you are probably too young to know this, but Moscool isn't. They aren't deadlines, they are GUIDELINES..


----------



## Dr.G.

Are not "guidelines" those lines that are to guide you along the Path of Life and to avoid disasterous plunges over the Cliffs of Chaos?


----------



## Cameo

Didn't want to derail the other thread again - well sidetrack it anyhow - I just love your avatar bhil. My family background is Celtic/Scottish and I have an interest in that stuff. I looked at your website - great stuff. I have periodically tried to trace my family - I am told we can be traced back to the Isle of Man - but no one can tell me who traced us there. I know my great grandmother was from Stonehaven and my great grandfather from Aberdeen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I did not think it was possible to sidetrack any sort of discussion in The Shang, in that there is no one theme to this thread. We shall welcome your clan here any day of the week.


----------



## talonracer

No, most definitely DEADlines. As in, I'm DEAD if I cross them.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, under such circumstances, I shall brew a cup of "Doxie Delight", which is used to stimulate race horses. However, you may take ONLY two sips an hour. Anything else and the ladies of Calgary had better lock their doors because tr shall turn into Valentino.


----------



## talonracer

Hrm. Wouldn't be the first time I'd been compared to a horse...


----------



## Cameo

I was speaking of a different thread Dr G. Has anyone any special plans for this long weekend? I should have gone north I guess - somehow just felt like stayin home. Aaah well. I shall piddle around with my lawn and garden maybe. Might paint another room or the hallway. I was tempted to have a "help paint my house" party - thought that if I got enough people to do it then the whole place could be done in an hour and a half. Alas, I shall, as usual, just do it myself. I couldn't find enough people who liked to paint.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, we are talking about stamina, and not................well, you know. Be serious. More than a couple of sips and you shall be camping atop of the Calgary Tower this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

House cleaning and Web Course development for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to clean up the Cafe for the Royal visit. I am not a monarchist, but Elizabeth is thrilled with the potential of breeding doxies and corgies, and we have Daisy, who is a US and Canadian champion in a line she wants to breed with her corgies. Go figure.


----------



## talonracer

I am up for the challenge of the "Doxie Delight"! Most caffeine and "go fast" drinks have zero effect on me. The last time I was coming back from BC I had a can of red bull to keep me going, and an hour later I was asleep.

I'm still at work, trying to decide how to make this half page ad for a BC paper/magazine work. 

Supposed to have a date tonight, but I may just sleep. After the gym, of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, we are not talking about a caffinated drink. Your Talon Racer could be fueled by this stuff. Doxie Delight comes from an ancient extract. Hannibal used it to "fuel" his elephants to climb over mountains. We are talking more than "Fiddler on the Roof", for this shall result in "TR howling atop the Calgary Tower".......which he climbed by himself.


----------



## talonracer

Well by all means, bring some over. I think the next Calgary meet is for late June or during Stampede... I'd love to be "that crazy guy that climbed the tower!" during Stampede!


----------



## Dr.G.

I am not sure if it is legal around the Stampede grounds in July. The Brama bulls just have to sniff some of Doxie Delight and there is not a thing alive today that could stay on its back when it starts to buck and twist.


----------



## talonracer

I used to date a girl like that.

HAYO!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, I think we shall start you off on pseudo-Doxie Delight, then work you up to faux Doxie Delight and then see what a few drops of the real stuff does for you. Luckily, the pseudo and faux "blends" kills off your sex drive as it increases you stamina, motivation, energy and creative forces.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think I shall bypass tomorrow morning's brunch at the Cafe Chez Marc. Anyone else is free to cook and clean up if they like.


----------



## MaxPower

I could use some Doxie Delight this morning Dr. G. My son has had a really bad persistant cough for the past three days and I had to sleep on the couch with him in order to keep him elevated so he wouldn't cough.

Not quality sleep last night.


----------



## SINC

I tidied up before leaving for the weekend. Happy long weekend to all!


----------



## MaxPower

BTW, Talon Racer,

How are you sleeping these days?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I tidied up before leaving for the weekend. Happy long weekend to all!


 Good morning SINC.

You're not off trying out the new tennament on wheels this weekend?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Good morning SINC.
> 
> You're not off trying out the new tennament on wheels this weekend?


Yep, I am so. In about an hour!

Have a good one yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, if it is a dry cough, then elevation is effective. However, if it is a wet cough with phlem, then coughing is actually good for him so long as his head is tilted a bit forward. If it is yellow, that is a warning. If it is green, then he has a chest infection.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is raining here, but this is not stopping many Newfoundlanders and Labradorians from going out camping on this May 24th holiday weekend. They are actually filming an episode of "24" at one of the provincial parks just outside of St.John's. Jack Bauer is a US agent who is camping out in this provincial park. The episode is entitled "Rain of Terror".


----------



## autopilot

Hola, I have arrived for my celebratory (sp?) espresso at Café Chez Marc.

Joyeux congé ce lundi, mes amis!


----------



## Dr.G.

Autopilot, we had a bit of a problem with your order. Raoul, our waiter, who does not speak French (you should have asked for Monique), understood your order greetings of "Joyeux congé ce lundi, mes amis!" as meaning "Send the joyful doxies to the Congo until Monday". And he DID SO!!!!!!!!!!! Now I have the freedom of a whole weekend with no doxies....................just house and university work. Not sure whether I should thank you or thank you. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

Unfortunately there was another misinterpretation with Autopilots order. Instead of Celebratory, Raoul (I would question his credentials) heard CELEBATORY and so instead of an espresso, he sent you a Virgin Daquiri. Sorry about that. Wrong drinks, no doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, if the doxies are not en route to the "heart of Africa", then where are they??? They are not here in the Cafe or at home???????????


----------



## Carex

My dogs have been anxious all day, perhaps that scratching at the door is actually a pack of Doxies that got sent the wrong way. They were supposed to go to a rainforest, and ended up in a temperate one instead of a tropical one. I'll check the door. 

Yes, it is in fact the fearsome foursome. A little worse for wear as they were delivered in a courier express envelope. I'll put them up for the weekend and make sure they get some recreational digging in. Don't worry, my dogs eat very good food and get out for many walks. Of course the doxies may have a few problems climbing over some of the downed logs we have to contend with on the trails, but their approach may be to go under rather than over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, maybe I should send you their daily menu should they show up at your home? I have no fear that you could show them a grand time, and even have their services of seeking out badgers or digging slit trenches for you to keep out the urban hoards. Still, their diet is very balanced and only certain foods are acceptable. Let me know ASAP. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, no sign of the doxies. I know that they were spoofed with the fog this afternoon here in St. John's, which was low to the ground. So, if they do show up tired and hungry, here is what you need to do:

Re water, they are usually given iceberg water, which is pure. I guess the next best thing would be to have Macnutt deliver some of his water to you for the doxies.

Re food, only organically fed free-range cattle should be the source of their meat. Sirloin tips from these cuts of beef. The same for their chicken, with only free-range and organic feed for them as well. Sardines and no fat cottage cheese in the morning. Their special blend of meal (it contains NO corn, which dogs cannot digest) may be purchased at the finer dog supply stores. It is a bit expensive, about $139 a bag, which should last you a few days if you mix it with their meat, chicken, sardines and cottage cheese. They also like no fat yogurt with this dog meal so it is not too dry. 

Re sleeping, they shall need your beds. If you don't mind clinging to the edge all night, I would suggest you sleep on the floor or bathtub. If you are on a couch that they want, they shall go from the bed to the couch and back again, forcing you into the bathtub, which they dislike.

Playtime is just about everytime. They need about 57 minutes of your attention each hour. Luckily, they sleep for an hour or so every few hours, so this time should be spent getting their food and beds ready.

Since they usually get up at between 530 and 630AM our time here in St.John's, you should be prepared to take them out at the same time. So, between midnight and 4AM should be the best times for their morning runs. Are you near a park? 

Do you have any dog toys that they could play with while they are with you? The like the Steiff stuffed toys from Germany. Don't get the big ones, just the smaller toys that are about $350 each. Remember to get the exact same toy for each of the four doxies. They will figure out who gets which toy. Be sure to not let them swallow the Steiff brass button (their identification symbol), so you may have to replace these four toys each day.

I think that is about it. Should you have any badgers or cougers in your area, expect them to drag one of those in some afternoon. Don't expect too many visitors when they arrive at your home, since doxies are very territorial. NO ONE shall enter your house without your knowledge. Forget about ADT, since they shall guard you unto the death.....................the death of the intruder.

Good luck. Have fun.


----------



## talonracer

MaxPower, I have been sleeping quite well these days, thanks. In forcing myself to have more of a life here in Calgary, I'm feeling a bit more at home and thus, I think, more able to relax when the time is right.

And Dr. G, if ANYONE should have been asking for someone named MONIQUE, you gotta know it's me!!


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, so you are the love of Monique's life now. She has been in a fine mood lately. That was quite a ring you gave to her...............tres chic.................and expensive. I am impressed.


----------



## Ena

So much exciting news in here since I last dropped in. From doxies going AWOL and more!;-)
Nervous trips home from now on as I dodge tourists crossing the streets getting half way across and doubling back with their maps in hand. At least there were no fights at work today. (I work in an Extended Care Hospital)


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, what might an average day be like in an "Extended Care Hospital"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just reveived a frantic call from Carex. He must have been on his cell phone, because the reception was poor. I did catch bits and pieces of what he was trying to communicate. Can't make sense of it, however. I heard the following:

Help.............I am going to..............must not let............STOP THEM! PLEASE GOD, STOP.........................can't last much...................NO, DOXIES, NO!!!!!!.......I need to ..................when will......................how much longer....................HELP!!!!!!"

That is all I was able to discern. Sounds like Carex and the doxies are getting along just fine. N'est pas?


----------



## MaxPower

Well my family and I just got back from our friends place for dinner so now I am going to make some popcorn, sit and watch the NASCAR Nextel Cup All Star Challenge. In between commercials I will flip to Starwars Ep.1 playing on the CBC. Oh and surf ehMac.

Yes. I am being a HUGE couch potato tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received a call from the BC RCMP detachment and they report Carex is now up in a tree................howling at the moon..................naked....................and refuses to come down. I fear he was bitten by one of the doxies, accidently, of course. Still, with the full moon on Monday, there is no telling what Carex shall turn in to on that night. So, all of you west of the Rockies, lock your doors and do NOT open up a door or window to a man who looks like a dachshund.............no matter how cute he might be to you in the moonlight.


----------



## Dr.G.

In light of the Carex "situation", tomorrow morning's bruch shall be cancelled. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, how is your little one's cough?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, how is your little one's cough?


 It's still there Dr. G.

It will probably hang on for a couple of days yet. I just hope it isn't a repeat of last night. We gave him a puff of an inhaler to open up his airway, so hopefully his sleep will be better than last night.

But to look at him, you would never know he is sick. Tough little kid.


----------



## talonracer

Dr. G, what can I say? I'm a sucker for a girl with an accent... and with a name like that... mercy!


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, what might an average day be like in an "Extended Care Hospital"?


A day full of surprises. Don't mean to sound flippant but as the people I look after have dementia one never knows what kind of day it will be as people's moods can be so variable.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, glad to hear that your "tough" little kid is on the mend. A child's illness is never easy for the child and is most difficult for the parent.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, yes, Monique has a strong French accent. Not as strong as Yvette's, and somewhat stronger than Fifi's accent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I taught in a school for children with severe emotional problems, so I can relate to your situation of sudden mood swings. Good luck and "Keep the Faith".


----------



## Dr.G.

It appears that the doxies have returned home............but the Carex situation still remains outstanding. There have been Sasquach sitings in the BC area around his home and one can only wonder................. Still, Carex is out of the trees and tomorrow is a full moon, so the next day or so should prove to be most interesting.


----------



## Sonal

Dr G., thank you for reporting on the breaking news on the Carex situation. CNN coverage of the incident has been remarkably poor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, Sonal, Yeti search teams from Europe arrived here in St.John's this morning en route to BC. Maybe CNN and CBC have downplayed coverage of this situation because of the Queen being in Alberta. I can just imagine the international incident if he comes to Alberta, snatches the Queen, and brings her back up to his mountain "retreat".


----------



## autopilot

I must say that my Virgin Daiquiri, while a mistake, was very tasty. May I have a latté with no foam this time around though, SVP?


----------



## Dr.G.

Autopilot, foam and froth are our specialty here at the Cafe. Still, you shall get what you request. How I long for Peter to come back and order coffee. He says the same thing every time -- "I just a regular Joe, and I want my joe regular." Life was so much simplier then with two types of coffee (regular and decaf) served two ways (hot and warm).


----------



## MaxPower

Well then Dr. G. count me in as a regular Joe.

My order is pretty simple: Coffee flavoured coffee. No hazel nut, maple syrup or vanilla. Just coffee flavoured coffee. And NO decaf.

So. My order is as is: Extra Large Coffee with Artificial sweetner (I'm diabetic) and cream.


----------



## Carex

Did the doxies make it back alright? I'm feeling a little woozie and out of sorts. And where are my clothes??? I appear to have some fur stuck between my teeth and tree bark under my nails?? There are reports in this mornings local paper of a strange but magnificent creature known as a wereDoxie appearing in our local forest. Odd. I also have a bite mark on my ankle. 

I think I just need a coffee.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex, under the circumstances, a decaf might do you good.

Oh. and please keep your distance. I have no idea where you've been.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I have a standing joke going with my local Tim Horton's who seem to hire MUN students, many of whom I know. When they ask "What would you like in your coffee?", I reply, "Just coffee in my coffee." I still don't understand what a "double-triple" or a "triple-double" is, but I am learning slowly.


----------



## CubaMark

It has just come to my attention that the Shang has been woefully inadequate at promoting social justice. To that end, I raise a cup of fairly-traded Cuban coffee to all of you, and encourage the consumption of TransFair-certified coffees among all ehMac members.

Here is a list of TransFair licensees across Canada.

Pay the farmers a fair wage for their labour. Cut out the middleman. Go organic.


M


----------



## MaxPower

If you don't mind a little off colour language (OK a lot of foul language) Dennis Leary has a routine that talks about this very subject. I think it's called "Coffee, beer and whiskey". But be forewarned. It's definitely not suitable for those who are offended by language.

But if you can get past the language, it is pretty funny. And true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, you are to go to the nearest Bio-toxic Lab that deals in biological warfare and wait for the serum that I shall send out to you via Doxie Express. They are to quarantine you for 3 days once you get the series of 9 injections (I can't tell you where because it will FREAK you out). They need to strap you in after midnight tonight until midnight on Monday, to help you ride out the full moon. There is a chance you might escape, so the RCMP shall have a team of officers armed with silver bullets just in case you escape from your restraints. 

There is hope for you, my friend. Go to the hospital NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

CubaMark,

If you read deeper into the Shang, you will notice that Dr. G is a heavy promoter of Fair Trade, Organic Coffee. This is all that is served in the Shang.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G.

I shall offer up my assistance (and arsenal) to help with the Carex situation. It is better if a friend deals with this problem and have the RCMP as my back up.


----------



## Carex

But MaxPower, haven't you seen the movies. It's always hard to shoot a friend. Isn't it? Just don't let me start monologueing if it comes down to it. 

No decaf for me thank you. Makes my tummy upset.


----------



## MaxPower

Yes, but as a friend, I feel it is my duty to do so rather than let a stranger put you out of your misery.

However as the wareDoxie, you are no longer Carex. So I will do what I must.


----------



## Ena

Oh phew, Carex is back home and accounted for. Seeing as I live just down the road I had a hypo full of sedation at the ready just in case. 
Enjoying the really strong black coffee this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, go way, way back into the early postings of this thread. I constantly declare that the coffee and tea served at the Cafe Chez Marc is grown in an environmentally friendly manner, grown by farmers who own their own land, do not employ children, and the beans and leaves are harvested by workers who are paid a fair wage for their labors. ALL of the profits from the Cafe are plowed back into the communities to build free schools for the children, and medical clinics for all of the workers. All of the workers share in the profits, as it should be. I can't think of anything else to do that might please you.


----------



## CubaMark

Hmmmm. Apologies. I had done a "search this forum" for the terms "Fair Trade" found nothing... It certainly isn't my intention to impugne anyone's character here!

So, let's consider it a little "fair trade" *bump*, then. 

M


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, what are you still doing at home. Go to a hospital!!!!! Quarantine and restraints are needed now, not coffee!!!!!! GO NOW!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, hopefully, you shall not have to undertake your extreme measures. If the serum does not work we may have to call upon you, but we need to wait until Tuesday. If Carex can survive the next day of the full moon, he has a chance. If not, then, well, I fear it's the silver bullet treatment for him............ We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, not sure if I used the term "fair trade". I am forever going on about environmentally friendly coffee beans and tea leaves, no child labor, fair and honest wages, etc. Take my word on this one, mi amigo. I won't even shop at Walmart for the way they treat unions.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, I taught in a school for children with severe emotional problems, so I can relate to your situation of sudden mood swings. Good luck and "Keep the Faith".


Thanks Dr. G  I taught Grade One so the skills learned of 'act and distract' come in handy in my present job. Lot of similarities with wee kiddies and adults having short attention spans. The forks in the road one takes in one's working life. That's probably a whole other thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, "a hypo full of sedation" would be of no value. A WereDoxie would not let you anywhere near him/her/it. This is why high powered rifles are needed, in the hands of expert sharp shooters, trained to shoot on command. If his Dox Pox cannot be contained in the next 72 hours, and should he get loose and make it east of the Rockies, I fear for Canada. An emergency Bio-Hazard team has set up camp atop of Macnutt Mountain, in Salt Spring Island. This is going to ruin housing values, but it is the ideal spot for this last line of defence to contain this disease.


----------



## talonracer

mmm.... strong coffee.... I am going to need that.

A GORGEOUS day outside and I must head to the office to work.

So, I request some of this fair trade stuff, and that Monique get the next hour off work to join me at my table. Her pretty smile (and the caffeine) will get me through this day.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, sorry, but I gave the staff this weekend off. It is a holiday for some, you know. I have hired replacement "workers" however. Either Gruntburper or Fishbutcher shall be glad to "serve" you today. I apologize for their crude behavior, but this Dox Pox scare has really gotten them spoofed.


----------



## Sonal

Careful about staging your last line of defense on Macnutt Mountain on Salt Spring Island. I've heard rumours that there may be something in the water around those parts that causes severe garrulousness. 

You don't want your Dox Pox defense team to become so involved in raving debate that the wereDoxies escape their notice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, it is not my call. SSI have been taken over by the Dept. of Homeland Security in the US. I am amazed how they got around taking over foreign territory, but it was in the name of national defense, so I am sure Macnutt won't mind. However, since no compensation was given to him, his land will be made into a wasteland.

Keep in mind that Dox Pox causes a person to become a WereDoxie should they be bitten by a doxie with this disease.


----------



## Carex

Well I am now posting from my hospital bed at the Emergency Biolab that was set up by the US Department of Homeland Security at the MacNutt survivalist compound. The water here is VERY good. 

I am not liking the places they are offering to stick the needles... AT ALL. The US G men are also very suspicious and asking many rude questions since I was not originally born in Canada and my mother was actually born in New York. The are having trouble connecting the dots.


----------



## Ena

Uh oh! Robert Bateman the artist has his house up for sale on Salt Spring for $3.5 million. Wonder if it's near the Bio Hazard compound. 
I don't suppose a WereDoxie is his kind of subject matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, this is a relief. The doxies have stopped to rest in Calgary at my father-in-laws home. Then, the Doxie Express shall be on their way with the final dose of the serum that shall save your life...............hopefully. 

Re your mother, since my mom was born in Montreal, and then went with her mom to NYC when she was 13, I can relate to your "connect the dots" dilemma. Where in New York were you born?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, since by Macnutt's own contention his land is...........or was worth $3 million +, and now is worth about $8.92 Can., I would say that Mr. Bateman had better think twice about moving.


----------



## Carex

Stilll a little woozy but I will try to answer. My mother was born in New York, but I am unsure of what town or city. I will find out. I was born in the former West Germany. My mother grew up on Vancouver Island, my father in New Brunswick. Good luck figuring all that out. 

Why did they bring me a rawhide chewy for lunch?


----------



## talonracer

I don't shop at Walmart because of the lovely effect they have on smaller communities when they come in and wage war.

That, and the whole place just feels "ick" when I go in there. Couldn't tell you the last time I was in one.

*edit* - and I'd certainly never go anywhere near one with Monique on my arm!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, an interesting heritage. Sadly, it may all end with you if the Dox Pox serum does not work tonight. If you hold on until midnight tomorrow night then you have a chance. If not, well, you shall be buried under Mt. Macnutt, and the entire island will be depopulated within days. It shall be written up as the "Carex Catastrophe" in the medical journals.


----------



## Ena

Keeping my fingers crossed that the de-dox-ify treatment works!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, in the old days, leeches were used...............but to no avail.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Twas the night before the full moon,
And all through the house,
Not a doxie was stirring, 
Not even a mouse.

The serum was sent
To Carex with care,
With hopes that a cure
Would save him from despair.

When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,
But a miniature sleigh and four tiny doxies.
With a little old driver so lively and quick, 
I knew in a moment it must be MacDoc.

More rapid than eagles his coursers they came,
And he whistled and shouted, and called them by name --

"Now, Rootie, Now Daisy, now Abby and Jack!
To the top of the porch,to the top of the wall!
Now, dash away! Dash away!
Dash away all!"

As I drew in my head and was turning around,
Down the chimney MacDoc came with a bound.
He was dressed all in fur from his head to his foot,
And his clothes were all tarnished with ashes and soot. 

A bundle of serum he had flung on his back,
And he looked like a peddler just opening his pack.
His eyes how they twinkled! His dimples how merry!
His cheeks were like roses, his nose like a cherry!

He spoke not a word, but went straight to work,
And filled all the syringes with serum for Carex.
And laying his finger aside of his nose,
And giving a nod, up the chimney he rose.

He sprang to his sleigh, to his team gave a whistle,
And away they all flew like the down of a thistle.
But I heard him exclaim as he drove out of sight,
"May Carex be saved on this warm springtime night."


----------



## talonracer

*hic!*

Just stumbled in from the Collective Soul concert - got to meet the band and get my pic taken with.... what an amazing night!

I think I'll sit in the cafe for a while with this silly grin on my face... three espressos please...!


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, we do have a two espresso limit, but when I came in this morning to see you face down in the doxie's food dish, humming "It's a Small World", I think that I shall make an exception. Did you sleep in those clothes all night??? Did you not awaken at the constant licking of the doxies??? Do NOT look in the mirror until you have cleaned yourself up a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

"DUBLIN, Ireland (Reuters) -- Legendary collie Lassie is to hit the big screen again for the first time in over a decade, playing alongside Irish actor Peter O'Toole.

O'Toole has broken the actors' golden rule -- never work with animals or children -- to star in "Lassie Come Home," being filmed in Ireland.

O'Toole, who shot to fame in the 1962 film "Lawrence of Arabia," also has to face three times the competition -- three dogs have been chosen to alternate in assorted scenes as the celluloid canine.

The film is set on the eve of World War II in a Yorkshire mining town in northern England. The Carraclough family fall on hard times and have to sell Lassie to the Duke of Rudling, played by O'Toole.

Transported to the Duke's remote castle in the north of Scotland, Lassie is determined to make her way home for Christmas.

The 1943 classic starring Elizabeth Taylor was followed by a string of other films and almost 700 half-hour television episodes."

I heard that this time, Lassie was going to be a dachshund. Doxies, once again, get the short end of the stick, no pun intended.


----------



## Cameo

Well if the Doxies woke TR up then they must be home now. Where is Carex?
Has the serum worked? Does anyone know? We DON'T want to lose Carex!
Dr. G, how could something like this happen? Where did the doxies get this disease? What will happen next.......oh goodness - where did all these questions come from-too early in the morning. Any tea? Maybe a cuppa will stop my head from spinning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, yes, a cup of herbal tea would do well for both of us.

Dox Pox is an age old virus that is thought to have originated in Germany at about the time of the Plague. However, if your have read "Beowulf", you will see how the dachshund got the blame, rather than the fleas on the rats from China, since Grendel's arm became symbolic of the doxie.

(For those who never read "Beowulf"-- Grendel is a monster in the Anglo-Saxon epic poem "Beowulf". Grendel is feared by everyone except Beowulf himself. Grendel is a descendant of the biblical Cain, the first murderer. In Beowulf, Grendel haunts Heorot, the mead-hall of the Danes, and eats men too drunk to defend themselves. Beowulf leaves Geatland to defeat the monster bare-handed. During the night, Grendel arrived to attack the sleeping men. Beowulf attacked him without his sword and tore the arm off the beast.)

Carex has been given the serum and if he can survive tonight, the night of the full moon, he should be OK. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

Aaaaaaawoooooooo!!
You hear them howlin' around your bedroom door.
Better not let 'em in.


----------



## SINC

What IS this?

I go away for 48 hours and The Shang jumps in size by 5 full pages?

Such a lot of activity for a long weekend. Must be crappy weather where you guys are if all you have to do is post on a long weekend!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I HEAR them howinging, but I am HERE and you are there. Hopefully, the serum will cure you of the Dox Pox............and return your normally proficient spelling abilities towards the more expected spellings of "hear" and "here", and away from your personal permutations and miscues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when it is an emergency situation, all work/play must come to a end. Carex and his mortal soul are in danger. Follow the trail of the last five pages and see what he has gone through...............and shall go through tonight.

For the record, today is not a holiday for MUN faculty or students, just the staff.


----------



## talonracer

I'm just happy it was the Doxies & Dr. G that woke me up, and not Monique! No need for her to see me in such a sorry state.

And yes, as a matter of fact I DID sleep in those clothes!

Come on coffee... kick in any time now...!


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, Monique took one look at you this morning, and I had to give her the rest of the day off. She was looking forward to the time and half extra pay...........something about buying you a watch. Instead, I think that your vision of being face down in the doxie food dish shall be with her for the rest of her days. However, there is always Abby. It was her dish you were in and she was the one who was licking you into a state of semi-consciousness. She has you shoe in her bed and will NOT let me have it back to give to you.


----------



## talonracer

Oops. Time for I to head to the local florist and see what I can do to make it up to her.

But first, a shower and shave! And, I'll just donate my shoe to the Doxie now. 

I'm totally happy, I was not hungover at all this morning. I guess the drunken hot dog at 1am followed by many glasses of water, and some V8, (I think?) helped usher the beers and shots out of my system politely.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, please tell me that your hot dog did NOT have fur on it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## talonracer

I was drunk but I wasn't THAT drunk!

I'm not even sure my hot dog had meat in it. Ah well, twas tasty and hit the drunken spot. (oooh there's a dirty line there....!)


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, here is the bowl you fell asleep in and here is Abby mimicing what you looked like this morning.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538196/May-I-have-some-water.html?noresize
http://shw.fotopages.com/2544690/Abby-asleep.html?noresize
http://shw.fotopages.com/2544770/Out-cold.html?noresize

tr, are you SURE your hotdog had no fur on it????? Fifi, Monique's sister, can't find her mini-doxie. Here is a picture of Jacques, her mini doxie

http://shw.fotopages.com/2771253.html?noresize


----------



## talonracer

Her mimicry looks about right. I felt about that hairy, too. Finding energy for my sadistic trainer at the gym is gonna be fun.

Ah well... live and sometimes learn.

And no, my hot dog did not resemble that at all. In my state, I'm sure the puppy could have taken me if I tried to eat it!


----------



## Bolor

I missed 10 days and had to read for an hour. I think Carex will pull out of this OK, so Ena, you can put away the needle  By the way, I do nor envy you your job. My father-in-law was in a similar situation ... not nice
Talonracer, you'll need more than flowers to make up with Monique. Try expensive jewelry.
Maxpower, we have been using Emeril's essence for a while now and you're right ... yumm!
Sinc, I hope your enjoyed your trip to Calgary and breaking in your new "wheels".
Cameo, glad to see that your cats and dogs are getting along. Did you get your painting done?
Just to change the subject, our weather has been pretty good here this last little while, so have been spending some time outside. The next couple of days should show us the apple tree in blossom and the tulips are blooming. I'll post a picture and hope we can see both


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, Abby will NOT give up your shoe, so consider it a gonner. Yes, they all mimic you well. What a mess you were.

FYI, Fifi's puppy, Jacques, was found a few minutes ago. You scared it so with your snoring that he hid behind the sacks of coffee beans. Luckily, they are all organically grown beans.


----------



## Cameo

Do you think that I might be able to hear Carex here in Ontario? Strange noises about. Nah! I am imagining things. - Full daylight out still too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, this was overnight. Still, freshly painted walls had some paint peeling away this morning within proximity of tr.


----------



## Cameo

Okay - wouldn't want to run out with my silver cross and wooden stake and bean Carex by mistake. Or is it vampires that these things are handy for? I guess I better do some surfing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, silver bullets for WereDoxies, crosses and wooden stakes for vampire, prayers for Carex making it through tonight's full moon and a liver transplant for tr if he does not mend his ways.


----------



## Cameo

Got it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, we have trained RCMP sharpshooters positioned outside of the hospital room/prison cell built especially for Carex in this night of the full moon. If he survives the night, all he shall have tomorrow morning is a headache, fur on his palms and a desire for KFC cole slaw.


----------



## Carex

Not KFC, anything but KFC. I can't stand the Dirty Bird.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Carex. You shall have cravings for KFC cole slaw for the next few weeks. Then you shall crave other things that are more refined and edible.


----------



## autopilot

Mmmm, KFC. I have a craving for a Big Crunch right about now... Along with my next virgin daiquiri.


----------



## Dr.G.

Autopilot, I can't say that I know what might be contained in a "virgin daiquiri", but I am willing to bet a doxie that it is not meant to wash down a KFC "Big Crunch".


----------



## Dr.G.

It is late here in St. John's. Just got back from a leisurly walk around Churchill Park with Max, my only non-doxie. He is good on a leash. The doxies are scent-hounds, wanting to follow their noses every which way, making it impossible to have the four of them on leashes.

I am rambling now. I have been up since 5:45AM, which we fondly call "Doxie Rise and Shine Time" here in my home. What galls me is that they are up and ready to run about for 15 minutes, then dash in at 6AM to eat their breakfast. Then, by 630AM they are sound asleep once again. Go figure.

I was not going to make a big deal over posting #10,000. I did get my lost postings returned, somehow, so this is the official #10,000. Who better to share it with then my friends here in The Shangri-la Clubhouse? We have laughed together, cried together, argued with each other (not in this thread, mind you), and shared a few stolen moments out of our lives together.

Thank you one and all for letting me share a small part of my life in a small part of your lives. Peace/Pax/Paix/Shalom.


----------



## SINC

Good night my friend. Sleep well knowing you have accomplished much here in ehMacland.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wake up, one and all. It's a sunny day here in St. John's and the doxies are ready for a run.


----------



## SINC

A nice sunny morn to be off to work after the long weekend. More of the Queen today in Edmonton, but hopefully no traffic reroutes in our area.


----------



## Carex

'Tis sunny here too lads. The day looks good and it will continue. Feeling a tad groggy; some fresh soil in the mouth, torn clothing, that sort of thing. I think I figured it out though and it wasn't the dox pox at all. I have been sleepwalking and taking in my favorite sporting activity, Ultimate Frisbee. That explains both the soil and the clothing as any Ultimate player can tell you. When diving for a disc, anything goes, and dirt, mud, blood and ripped garments are the norm. 

Now if only I could explain the freshly killed rabbits outside my bedroom window.

Happy 10,000 Dr. G. Too bad they haven't changed your status to Verbose Citizen or HMR Citizen or something of that nature. Time to revive the Status Talks.


----------



## Dr.G.

"He's ALIVE!!! He's ALIVE!!!" Carex, I guess you survived the night. Remember, Dox Pox will cause you to want to dig and eat dirt, so the Ultimate Frisbee activity is just a coverup. Still, the serum must have worked. Kudos to your return to the land of the living.


----------



## MaxPower

It is fortunate that I didn't have to use any foce on Carex. I will safely lock away the aresnal until the next full moon. The Shang is safe once agian.

It is a unsettling watching a wareDoxie from a distance. One has to have the cunning of the most skilled hunter to avoid detection. It was very frightening to witness. I dare not even repeat what happened with Carex but I assure you this. It is not for the faint of heart. This will have long lasting effects on my psyche for quite some time.

It is good to see you are OK though Carex.

Until the next full moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, luckily, the Dox Pox will only last for one full moon. Thus, The Shang is free from the terror of a WereDoxie. 

How is your little one making out these days?


----------



## talonracer

Sinc, you can keep her up there.

Mind, we could use some rain down here.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> How is your little one making out these days?


Thanks for asking Dr. G.

He's no worse for wear. The cough is still there slightly with a runny nose. He is sleeping a little more but I think this is due to his slight illness. The weekend of rest did him some good (that is not in daycare).

But having him in daycare he gets sick quite a bit. But in my opinion this only helps to build his immunity.

We have an appointment to go see a specialist that he visited prior to Christmas as a follow up. He is a pediatrician who specializes in allergies and asthma. They want to test him to see if he has asthma. Every Doctor seems to think he has asthma, but I don't see it. Every now and then he gets a cough, but that isn't asthma. Unless I'm wrong. I always thought asthma was a restriction in the airway. Personally, I don't think it is necessary to go to the appointment, because we have already figured out what the problem is (milk protein allergy) and he is much more healthier since we have eliminated milk from his diet.

I'm really on the fence about going to the appointment tomorrow.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, luckily, the Dox Pox will only last for one full moon. Thus, The Shang is free from the terror of a WereDoxie.


Still, I shall protect the Shang from any threat that dares destroy this sanctuary. Be it WereDoxies, VampDoxies or FrankenDoxies. Let it be known that the Shang is safe as long as MaxPower is around.


----------



## MaxPower

Oh BTW, tr,

A rather large man named Jaques was looking for Monique. He seemed a bit upset. He said he was her husband and just got back from a secret mission with the French Foreign Legion.

Just so you know, I didn't mention your name.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, as one who has had asthma since I was 8 years old, it is not a cough as much as a constant wheezing that it the telltale sign of asthma. Sadly, in parts of Canada, asthma is on the rise because of urban pollution.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, glad to know that you are protecting us from FrankenDoxies. We have ADT (Attack Doxies Triumphant) to protect us from WereDoxies and VampDoxies, but FrankenDoxies are another story. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Oh BTW, tr,
> 
> A rather large man named Jaques was looking for Monique. He seemed a bit upset. He said he was her husband and just got back from a secret mission with the French Foreign Legion.
> 
> Just so you know, I didn't mention your name.


Yikes, the plot "tickens"!


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh, yes.............I did forget to tell tr about this one minor detail. Still, Jaques is trained at killing quickly and quietly. Still, he love Monique, Monique loves doxies, and I should be able to show him the pics of tr with the doxies .................. or at least face first in the doxie bowl with them licking him.


----------



## SINC

I have just returned from a trip to the barber who gave me my fist buzz cut of the summer with attachment number 2. Come next month, it will be a number 1 buzz which is about a 16th of an inch long. An 8th of an inch is enough for now.

Even tr, FeXL or Chealion would not now recognize me without my curly blond locks!



P.S. Perhaps we should tell Jaques that tr is a doxie to avert total disaster?


----------



## Carex

Ah yes, the No. 2. My favorite hair trimming attachment.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Ah yes, the No. 2. My favorite hair trimming attachment.


But why?

The No. 1 is so much more effective!

No. 0 by the way is a razor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Jacques is a doxie, but Jaques is Monique's 6'5" tall French Foreign Legionairre.


----------



## Dr.G.

I use a #3 on my beard. I still have too much hair to dare any sort of brush cuts, which I can honestly say that I have not had since I was 8 years old.


----------



## talonracer

Only 6'5"? I've had bigger guys than that after me. In my kung-fu classes I was taught how to deal with guys with much bigger range than I, so I'm not overly worried.

French foreign legion? Bah. I'm a gypsy boy from BC. Bring it on.

And, in my (unnecessary) defence, she told me she's never been married, or even in love, before.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Yikes, the plot "tickens"!



'Ave you been watching 'Allo, Allo! again Sinc?


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, Jacques is an instructor in various martial arts, and his hands have been registered with the RCMP as lethal weapons. 

FYI, it was Yvette, Monique's identical twin sister that has never been married or in love. Fifi is too young to be married, so maybe you were talking to Yvette and not Monique. Whichever, I would go with this story when he comes around because he went looking for you at your kung fu dojo and put your instructor there into the hospital when he would not tell Jacques where you were living.


----------



## MaxPower

I thought I would introduce MaxPower Jr. to the Shang. He is siting with me now as I type this.

So MaxPower Jr wouild like to say hello.

xxyygytyctytrxzztg j j


----------



## SINC

Ah, already a better speller than his Dad!


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, don't forget to enroll him in The Learning Tree Preschool, right next to the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Bolor

Hi there MP & MP Jr. Welcome to ehMac. Hello to all others. I'm heading out to enjoy another glorious day in Northern Ontario, but first for my cuppa joe


----------



## Sonal

Indoctrinating the little one on Macs already. Excellent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we have your special cup all ready to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, at The Learning Tree Prescool, every child gets a Mac Mini for home and their own iBook for the day at the preschool.


----------



## MaxPower

Yes. MP Jr. is fascinated by the computer. He sat on my lap this morning and was really into ehMac. So I thought why not let him post a message?

And your observation is correct SINC. He is a much better speller than I am. I rely on the spell check way too much.

Dr. G, I hope the Learning Tree Preschool is a Montasori learning environment. MP Jr. is enrolled in a Montasori school and he loves it. They even teach him Baby sign language.


----------



## Carex

Sinc, never assume, you know what it can do to you. Maybe MP Jr. was actually siting with his dad? We'll never know.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, The Learning Tree Preschool utilizes an eclectic mix of approaches, from Montasori to Draconian Pseudo-control, from the "First Steps" approach to literacy to Spartan Discipline.


----------



## MaxPower

That's good news indeed.

Perhaps we will enroll little MaxPower Jr. in the future.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Sinc, never assume, you know what it can do to you. Maybe MP Jr. was actually siting with his dad? We'll never know.


I assumed nothing, I simply observed.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I would suggest the Draconian-pseudo control to prevent the "terrible twos" from ever taking place.


----------



## Carex

But the terrible twos can be very fun. We approached the "twos" from the standpoint that the little ones are trying to communicate verbally but are unable as yet to do so. They are also learning a variety of different skills at a very rapid rate (try it some time and see if you don't punch a few walls or throw your cheerios off the table). Remember there are always two perspectives and you need to learn yourself as much as the little peanut.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, how old is your son?


----------



## Carex

Whoops, did I project an incorrect gender there? My 'son' has two X chromosomes and is 5 1/2 years old.


----------



## Moscool

Never too early to try a bit of drag... 

I agree with you, it's all about language capability. This is also why sibblings that are less than two years appart tend to bash each other more than those with a bigger age gap. Or is it because the size difference quickly settles matters in the latter case?...


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny morning and perfect for a leisurely walk. Right after my coffee that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee was served by Yvonne this morning. She is a cousin of Monique on her mother's side.


----------



## talonracer

Ahh Yvonne.

She's really quite something as well... but I'm smitten by Monique.

The coffee is great, though!


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, I would have thought that the picture of you posted up on the maple tree outside the Cafe, and the arrow through your nose on this picture (put there by Jacques), might have sent you a message to leave Monique alone. 

Still, nothing is sweeter in the springtime than unrequired love.


----------



## talonracer

"unrequired"!!

Hahahaha, paging Dr. Freud...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr. Frued here..............How may I help you? 
You spelled unrequited as unrequired???? 
Very interesting.
My diagnosis is two-fold...........
You either grew up hating the love your mother showed for your father.........
Or you are learning disabled with spelling.
Either way, I shall send you my bill.

Next patient.............Always remember that Dr. Frued is no relationship to the great Dr.Freud, the father of modern psychoanalytic theory.


----------



## Ena

talonracer said:


> "unrequired"!!
> 
> Hahahaha, paging Dr. Freud...


ROFL! 
I marked Introductory Psychology exams for extra cash. Someone spelled Freud as "Fraud". Broke us up at 3 am, anyway


----------



## Moscool

Hey do you know the story of Dr Freud, cocaine, hypnotherapy and the birth of psychoanalysis?

(if you don't you'll have to wait until tomorrow 'cuz I'm off to bed...  12:30 London time)


----------



## talonracer

Uhm, my good Dr, you were the one to spell it "unrequired".

Perhaps tis time for you to get on the couch, mais non?

As for me, I'll be out with Monique... wherever this Jaques is, he doesn't spend any time with her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jaques is the mini-doxie. Jacques is the person that will make you wish you were living in Watanabee Harbor, NL, if he catches you with Monique. They are now officially engaged, with the wedding to be held here at the Cafe on Canada Day.

I admit, I am learning disabled in spelling, with miscues having some graphic similarity to the phoneme-grapheme correspondences in the intended word (e.g., Frued for Freud). Still, I have four university degrees that demonstrates that even someone learning disabled may succeed in school.


----------



## talonracer

Bah. If I wasn't scared when I was threatened by an entire hockey team, I am certainly not scared of Jacques.

All I did was take her... uhh... nevermind...

Girls! Nothing but trouble (but oh so worth it - SOMETIMES)!


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, caveat emptor.


----------



## SINC

The sun is shining brightly and the temperature is already 6. This morning I will zip out and wash the Suzuki 4 x 4 and we will hop in and head for the Pocahontos Cabins in Jasper national park with a group of our friends.

The forecast high for today in Jasper is 27, so we look forward to an enjoyable weekend. I doubt they have internet there so likely no more posts for me until Sunday evening.

Hope you all have as good a weekend as we expect to have.


----------



## MaxPower

If the sun comes out here, we will.

So far it is looking bleak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 13C here in St.John's. Sadly, rain is on the way. Not as much as those poor people in Nova Scotia, but enough to keep the doxies inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

The "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club shall be closed tomorrow due to the death today of Eddie Albert. Albert often portrayed the wisecracking sidekick, fast-talking salesman or sympathetic father. His stardom came in television, especially with "Green Acres," in which, ironically, he played straight man. The show joined "The Beverly Hillbillies," "Petticoat Junction" and other high-rated CBS comedies of the 1960s and '70s. 

He traveled the world as a spokesperson for UNICEF.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a fine brunch we had today!!!! No one showed up, so a few of us had our pick of whatever we wanted...........with the doxies eating the rest. Cleanup was a snap and now I have time for other things.................like giving the doxies a bath.  Of the various "rings of hell" in Dante's "Inferno", I think one of them MUST be reserved for giving wirehaired doxies a bath.


----------



## Cameo

I thought things were closed due to the death of Eddie Albert - guess I misunderstood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club was closed, but not the Cafe Chez Marc. We had a fine bruch, and now shall be serving a set of fine coffee and/or tea for the descriminating coffee/tea drinker. Interested???


----------



## Carex

I'm in. After a glorious and refined garden party yesterday afternoon (with donated $ going to the Cancer foundation) I could use a good, strong brew. Shade grown, organic, fair-trade if you please. And don't worry, the doxies can rest assured that the clean-up will be handled for them this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, "shade grown, organic, fair-trade" coffee is all we serve here, along with environmentally friendly growing habits and non-child labor pickers/sorters/etc.


----------



## Ena

Is there any home-made iced tea available? Lots of fresh lemon please, if there is. Quick visit before I go out to 'hoover' the grass.


----------



## SINC

Just arrived back from Jasper safe and sound. Lovely weather and a lot of fun. I will try and post a couple of pics later tonight, but right now it is time to go wash all the bugs off the Suzuki.

Later . . .


----------



## SINC

This is "Buddy" who was all dressed up to go mountain biking with his master in Jasper:


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, we serve some of the finest teas in the Northern Hemisphere. Name your selection and we shall keep it in stock.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Sinc. Cute dog.


----------



## Cameo

Had to go to a shower for my sister so stuffed myself there but thank you
maybe next time.

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Life goes well here, Cameo. The doxies send a special tail wag to you.


----------



## Carex

Cameo, isn't your sister old enough to shower on her own? Must be an Ontario tradition with which I am not familiar.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Monday morning everyone. Just popping in for a cuppa. 

Hope you had fun at the shower Cameo--baby, or bridal?


----------



## Cameo

Bridal - yes it was well planned out and lots of good food.
SO,yes my sister is old enough to shower on her own - she is old
enough now to shower with her husband!!!


----------



## Carex

Accckkkk. Too much information. 

Tell us the truth now, was it a shower or a stagette?


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing!!!!!!! Just received a request for a bridal shower, a bachelor's bash, AND a wedding ceremony (to be performed by the infamous Rev. Jason Jinglestars of Our Lady of 147th Street Church in New York City). To my surprise, the bridal shower is for Ms. Monique LaFleur, AND the bachelor's bash is for our very own TalonRacer!!!!!! It seems as if Jacques was recalled back to France in light of the EU Constitution "non" vote over the weekend. Trouble is brewing there, and Lt. Jacques LeRock needs to protect Chirac. 

I knew that tr was a "fast mover", but this sets some sort of record. Anyway, once you get your invites to the various parties, and the wedding, please RSVP ASAP to the Cafe Chez Marc. Merci.

Rumor has it that Monique and tr want Jaques (the mini-doxie) and my own little Abby as "ring doxies".


----------



## SINC

Well Dr. G., the story does have a certain ring to it!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Well Dr. G., the story does have a certain ring to it!


 Insert rim shot here.


----------



## Cameo

Carex - I am sure that - and I DON"T want to know, please do NOT answer that statement directly- NOT my business-that you shower with your wife!

We are presently putting together a buck and doe - that should be fun. Lots of work, but progressing nicely. Anyone have any ideas for games? We have a few.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I trust that you shall MC tr's bachelor's bash? I hope, Cameo, that you shall organize the bridal shower for Monique. This is all too sudden if you ask me.


----------



## Carex

Yes Cameo, some things are better left unsaid... on this board anyway 

Are you talking about the traditional, embarrasing games like "$2 to kiss the soon to be married woman" sign hung around the neck.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I trust that you shall MC tr's bachelor's bash?


Of course Dr. G.

And as MC, (Many Comments) my first comment is a question, who will you get to be MOC, (Master Of Ceremonies)?


----------



## Cameo

Bridal showers seem to have changed in the twenty some odd years since I had mine. It seems that now you have to pay "worm insurance" - dish out $1.00 or someone(?_Not me) makes you eat a worm???
I hope they do not choose that one.

I know we are asking people to bring a scratch ticket if they wish - all of which will be put on a piece of bristol board as a prize for a game.
One game is tossing quarters towards a bottle of booze of some kind and the closest wins the bottle.
There is supposed to be an auction.
Some kind of guessing game.

I am not - thankfully - in charge of the games-but still have my ears open for anything that sounds good. I think I will mention the kissing one - my sister is shy so that might be amusing.


----------



## Carex

Works well in a bar. 

Twister is fun if there are both sexes present.


----------



## Sonal

Tell me, Cameo--did they play toilet paper bride at the shower?

I haven't been to many bridal showers, but at each one this game makes an appearance. Not really a fan of it. Especially at Indian bridal showers, where it becomes toilet paper sari. 

Waste of paper, in my opinion.


----------



## talonracer

My lord, what is this!?

I head back to BC for one weekend and suddenly I am about to be married?

I was very nearly cougar bait while out there (times two!), but nothing could make me sway from my Monique.

And as for Jacques... he wasn't recalled - he saw his cause was hopeless, raised the white flag and left. Monique's in love with this gypsy boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I meant Master of Ceremonies. Sorry for the confusion. Things have been hectic here at the Cafe since we were not given the actual wedding date yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, glad to hear that you are uncratched. You should have taken one of the doxies for protection.

Re Jacques, he was ready to pound you into your glove compartment, so, on this matter, "discretion is the better part of valour".

Re Monique, she is floating on air. You were quite generous with the engagement ring she picked out at Birks in Montreal. From her description of the actual wedding, we shall need a 10% down payment deposit to secure the various things she has requested. So, kindly send me a check for $13,937,826.98 ASAP. Merci.

Once again, Kudos to you both.


----------



## SINC

A quick cuppa on a glorious morn. Gotta get out and enjoy this one!


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo,

How about gold fish races? You get two old eaves troughs with the ends sealed, and make some sort of a little gate to hold the gold fish back. Lift the gate and the first little fishy to cross the line wins. You can also have a fish bowl with multiple contestants in there and you can pick which fish you want.

How about crown and anchors, Black Jack, sign the bristol board for the Bride and groom for a Looney, 50/50 draw, Jello shooters, guess which bottle is missing from the case of beer?

I've got a million of them.


----------



## Bolor

Hey everyone
Well The Cancer Society's Relay for Life events are starting this weekend. This is a very important fund raiser for us, so if you can, please support it.
For $1.00 you can buy a blue bracelet to help support us ... The yellow Lance Armstrong bracelets support his foundation in the States only and does not support the Canadian Cancer Society.

Wear a BLUE bracelet


----------



## Carex

Thanks for that Bolor. Our Relay for Life is on June 10/11. It is the 5th year for us here and we have entered a team every year. It gets to be a better and better organized event every time they hold it.


----------



## SINC

Bolor, first blue bracelet I see goes on my arm just for you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue bracelets on all the doxies..........and me...........and my wife. Since my wife's mother died of cancer, we usually send a donation to the Can.Cancer Society in her name when my wife collects for them each year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ah mon Dieu!!!!! I just received my invite to the wedding of Ms. Monique Suzette LeFleur AND................................wait for it, Lord Gerald Aberdeen Macnutt. I thought that it was to be TalonRacer, but I was wrong...............dead wrong. There is to be a fully catered bash at the Cafe Chez Marc following the wedding ceremony, which is to be held on Mount Money in Salt Spring Island, BC. However, I am not sure what your invitation said, but it seems as if I am not invited to the actual wedding on SSI, and the happy couple shall not be at this reception at the Cafe Chez Marc. The happy couple shall be jetting off to Hawaii and then Tahitti. Still, we are to have a grand bash here at the Cafe in their honor. 

What are we going to tell tr???????????? He shall be crushed. Losing out to Jacques was one thing. But now, to lose the love of his life to Macnutt shall devastate him beyond repair. He shall need all of our support through these trying times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just read the front page of The Times of London announcing the wedding of Macnutt and Monique. I did not know that Macnutt was a Lord. I know that he was in the video helping Conrad Black remove his "personal effects" from his office, but I did not know that both of them were lords. Go figure??


----------



## Ena

Does Burke's Peerage know about all this Dr. G? I would think they would frown on illicit activity. 

As an aside, had to laugh at Lord Black helping lift the boxes. Didn't think he'd 'stoop' to doing physical labour. <groan>


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I was as surprised as you. Still, Macnutt is of fine Scottish stock, and his land holdings and wealth make him a candidate for lordship. Not sure what this does to his Canadian citizenship, however. 

Still, if Conrad Black is able to smuggle out boxes of "things", then Macnutt holding the door for him is merely an act of friendship for a fellow lord. Add a few more of them and you might have "The Fellowship of the Things".


----------



## Bolor

Thanks all for the words on the blue bracelet. I hope you have a good time at your event, Carex. The weather is all important but I am sure yours will be great. They are calling for good weather here, but it still cools down quite a bit at night. Two years ago we had snow! Some brave souls stayed all night cuddle up to a huge bon fire. I am involved in the opening ceremonies then I have the rest of the night off to carouse with with the participants. Shoud be a good time


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue shall be the color of the day here, Bolor.


----------



## Carex

I did not know that about the bracelets. 

The first event that was held here (I think it was 5 years ago now), the weather was warm but we had gale force winds blowing through the venue and picking up peoples tents. For the most part we have been lucky with the weather as there has not been a big rainout yet (crosses fingers). The commemorative candles circling the 400 m track in the middle of the night is an impressive and heart-wrenching sight. Up until last year, we tried to get some shut eye during the night as each persons relay shift was only required about every 4 yours. My daughter, who was 4 during last years event, only slept for 3 hours!! The rest of us stayed up for the duration. It makes Saturday a bit of a wasted day but it's only once a year.


----------



## SINC

I'm a bit late getting into The Shang today, but I see all the usual suspects have shown up, so things should be considered normal!


----------



## Dr.G.

Normal????????? Sinc, have you ever tried to get a wedding reception up and running for a couple who won't even be here???? Macnutt has sent in a catering firm from Vancouver, and they are taking over the Cafe Chez Marc. I cannot get them to guarantee that they shall be using products that we would sell here in the Cafe (e.g., organically grown, evironmentally friendly, non-child picked coffee, etc). Their attitude is "Money is no object, so we should be quiet." The next caterer who steps on one of the doxies shall force me to throw the whole bunch of them out and let Macnutt and Monique have their reception elsewhere. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Since there appears to be just a tad of tension in the air today, I offer the following light hearted items:

1. What do you get when you cross a Great Pyrenees with a Dachshund? Pyradachs, a puzzling breed.

2. What do you get when you cross a Newfoundland with a Basset Hound? A Newfound Asset Hound, a dog for financial advisors.

3. What do you get when you cross a Bloodhound with a Labrador? A Blabador, a dog that barks incessantly.

Feel better now?


----------



## Dr.G.

Much better, Sinc. Merci. Of course, throwing out the catering crew from Vancouver helped matters greatly. They wanted to shut us down to ensure security checks would be in place for the "big day". However, they would not reveal when the "big day" might be, so we would be closed indefinitately. Thus, I "showed" them the door................with the doxies in hot pursuit. It seems as if the bachelor party and bridal shower went out the door as well. Still, with Macnutt and Monique not being here for any of these events, it is no great loss.


----------



## Cameo

A couple of years ago three of us volunteered to do the photography for the relay for life here in kitchener - we had a great time. The cancer society put the photos in a binder and left it in their office for anyone to look at. We were only needed until about 11:00pm - it really was something.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Cameo. The more we can get people to talk about it, more people will become aware. Isn't the luminary ceremony something? Really heart tugging. The survivor's march is also an emotional sight.


----------



## Cameo

Yeah - I watched the survivors march and we all walked the trail while everything was lit up. Names on the bags of sand and they had a sentence (can't think of what it was) lit up by bags of sand as well.


----------



## Cameo

Well, can't sleep so I thought I would pop in and see what was up at almost three in the morning. I will have a cuppa and put the timer on on the coffee pot so that others will have a hot cup when they drift in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Cameo. Walked into the Cafe to the smell of fresh coffee. This should be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

Much appreciated Cameo. Got me off to an early start today!


----------



## MaxPower

Although the coffee is now cold, I made a fresh pot for us stragglers. But thanks for making the early pot Cameo.

Another beautiful day today. I think I will work in the garden, relocating some plants and then maybe for a bike ride to a buddy's place.


----------



## SINC

Ah, the life of lesiure, eh MaxPower?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I did the same today in my front garden. While I don't have the "life of leisure" Sinc mentions, I am able to space my work hours around by being a teleprofessor.


----------



## Carex

I think MP is on that "Freedom 25" plan. I'm sorry I didn't tap into that one. He makes a good pot of coffee though so I think we had best keep him around. 

Sorry I missed Cameo's coffee, but 3 am eastern time would have been a bit much for me don't you think.


----------



## Ena

Another day done at "The Manic Mansion" so am ready for a strong cup of Orange Pekoe tea. Hope my feet don't make everyone clear the room as I've just taken my shoes off 

[No disrespect intended to those who have dementia etc.! Nursing black humour here. Keeps us sane]


----------



## Cameo

Ena - I don't know how you do it - takes a special type of person to do the job you are doing. I don't rightly remember - I could search through the postings here - I HAVE read every one - you work with older people suffering from dementia, alzheimers that type of thing? I am sure it is nursing of some kind.
Of course, with only two hours sleep out of 48 not much is working upstairs here at the moment.

One more week at my present job and then on the 13th I start my new one!!!
Excited about it. My present employers have been wonderful - they keep trying to get me to change my mind and stay. Feels good to know I have done a good job.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, be careful that the doxies don't steal your shoes. They are like a cross between carpet alligators and crows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, being appreciated is always a good feeling. There is far too little of this sort of appreciation in many professions and jobs.


----------



## SINC

Starting a new job is always an exciting time Cameo. I hope it turns out to be everything you think it will.


----------



## Sonal

Mmmmm.... coffee....

you know, I really didn't have that much beer last night.... Honest....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I suggest our new blend of "Hair of the Doxie" to cure your hangover. It contains no alcohol of any sort, a bit of orange juice, and other things best left unknown at the present time. When you are again feeling 100%, I shall tell you what you drank.


----------



## Cameo

Hope all is well with everyone today. 

One more week........ Dr. G, give the doxies a pat for me and thank you Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Will do, Cameo............although doxies are more "stroking" dogs, especially their flat ears. I could sit for hours, as could the doxies, and just stroke their soft ears.


----------



## Carex

Dr. G, time for you to be off to bed don't you think. Your head is nodding onto the table and there is a little puddle of drool next to your mug of evening tea. Enough is enough man. The weekend is nigh. 

Good luck with the new job Cameo. I hope your co-workers are kind enough to take you out to lunch before you go!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, you jest. I have another hour of teaching to do before I even think of sleep. Being a teleprofessor has its perks, however. It was a sunny warm day here in St.John's, and I spent most of it outside in the garden while others worked inside. So, once the sun set, I was able to start work and let the doxies rest. Abby always snoozes in the small chair right next to my desk in my home office. When my fingers get tired of typing, I stroke her ears for a few minutes. Tranquility therapy.


----------



## Carex

It is wonderful to have discovered one tranquil place. It is always best to have more than one as you know. Serenity now!


----------



## MaxPower

My Freedom 55 life has been enjoyable as of late.

Today my wife and I had some lunch together andwent and caught a matinee. A nice relaxing afternoon.


----------



## Sonal

Awake and alert... and Dr. G, I'm fairly sure I don't want to know what's in a "Hair of the Doxie"

Purring cats have a similar effect as soft doxie ears, I think. Every time I'm up late working on something, at least one cat comes in to keep me company. They take turns.


----------



## Ena

Cameo, your grey cells haven't failed you. I do work in a nursing home type hospital with people who have dementia. Thanks for the compliment. I do find it very rewarding. A smile or a hug from someone I've looked after is what keeps me going. 
All the best as you leave one job and start another.
Hope you can get some sleep before you start hallucinating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, my doxies don't purr, but they make a contented breathing sound when you scratch just behind their ear.


----------



## MaxPower

I was just checking out the member's postings and it seems that our very own Carex has moved onto the first page for the number of postings.

At this rate you will catch and surpass Dr. G.

Of course, you did bump me off the first page. And yes. This is a a post to boost my post count


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, "heavy is the head that wears the crown". I shall gladly give it over to Carex. How about a fresh cup of coffee???


----------



## Carex

I'm up for a coffee, but not a crown. In order to reach 10X the number of posts I have now, I'd have to get fired from my job and post all day. Every day. 

I have seen other boards where people have 10's of thousands of posts. They must do it for a living. 

Muffins smell very fine this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I am lucky, in that my work is at home on the computer. During the lull in student postings on WebCT, I zip into ehMacLand. Unless I am really into a topic, my postings are not long. "Throw aways" as Macnutt calls them. However, I only got a bit upset over this statement when he included my short piece which I wrote for our University Newsletter. I shall post it here for you to judge whether it is a "throw away" or has some literary merit. Paix, mon ami.

A personal reflection upon the 60th anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz

The horror of Auschwitz is a stark challenge to many to try and understand not only how this overt act of genocide could have happened, but how we allow this sort of violence to continue to take place in various parts of our world even today. Let no one think that the Holocaust was a unique event in human history, in that while it exceeded other genocides (e.g., Bosnia, Rwanda, and Sudan) in the numbers of innocent persons murdered, it was not different in the basic intent underlying these crimes against humanity. I think that this is why it is important to take a moment and recall the reality that was Auschwitz to ensure that deep within our own humanity we do not forget the unforgettable. For in remembering, one is forced to integrate these many lives - these trapped souls - into one's consciousness. Auschwitz must become a place that reminds the world of not only “man’s inhumanity to man”, but also the dignity of people that makes each of us responsible for world peace. The philosopher George Santayana is quoted as stating that “The one who does not remember history is bound to live through it again”. To this end, we must all bear witness to what takes place within our world each day of our lives.

It is a custom in the Jewish religion to leave a pebble atop a gravestone when visiting a loved one's resting place. May this short passage serve as a pebble of remembrance for those who died in Auschwitz, as well as for those distant members of my own family who I never knew and who died in Dachau (http://www.photo.net/photo/pcd0075/dachau-39). “Never Again”. Shalom, Paix, Peace.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It is a custom in the Jewish religion to leave a pebble atop a gravestone when visiting a loved one's resting place.


A poignant post to be sure, Dr. G.

Each time I visit my ancestor's grave sites, I do the opposite and take a small pebble from atop each grave.

It serves as a reminder that I should return, but alas not as often as I would like as they are buried some 900 km from here.


----------



## Carex

Your comments and your long posts are equally enjoyable in my estimation Dr. Your job allows you to take short mental breaks without even 'leaving your post' if I may add a poorly contrived pun. 

The short post is my favorite. My day to day activities require me to draft long-winded replies and negotiations. Why repeat that performance in a place where I recreate? 

Post away my good man!


----------



## Cameo

Didn't get to the point of hallucinating - but alot of things sure were funny. I get the giggles when overtired, sheesh who needs to get looped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Carex, thanks for the compliment. Macnutt never responded when I asked why he thought my personal reflection upon the 60th anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz was "a throw away posting". C'est la vie.


----------



## MaxPower

I visited Dachau while in Munich. Although it has long been closed down from its original purpose, it is still a haunting and sobering place to visit.

My buddy and I met up with a fellow backpacker whom we toured the camp with. At the grave sites, he would place a stone at each of them. He then explained that he was Jewish and this is how they remember and honour the dead.

I'm glad I visited Dachau, but I don't ever want to return.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I had the same experience back in 1972 when I was hitch hiking around Europe. The difference for me was that I had distant relatives that died there sometime during WWII. "Never again". Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A good morning to you all on this rather dreary day here in the west. I will aim to finish my weekly column today so I can concentrate on the new business all week long.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all. SINC, hope you get that column done.

It's a muggy day in the largest city in the nation. Any ice tea available in the cafe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, we make a fine ice tea, but do not use sugar or additives. I make the ice tea "southern style", with a touch of cane sugar that was hand-pressed, rather than using processed white sugar.


----------



## Bolor

Iced tea sounds mighty fine. 
Dr.G. ... Have you considered a pool at Chez Marc? I'm sure the doxies would love to cavort about with all the members that frequent the establishment.


----------



## Bolor

We had our Relay for Life event last weekend. We couldn't have asked for better weather. Unfortunately, the number of teams were down from last year but a good time was had by all. The luminary ceremony and the survivors march were as emotional as ever ... lots of hugs all around. All in all a good time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, did you miss the doxie wading/running pool on your way into the Cafe??? We call it "The Platte Pool", after the Platte River, which has been described as "A mile wide and a foot deep". Our pool is nearly as long, but only 6 inches deep, since that is deep enough for a doxie.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> MP, I had the same experience back in 1972 when I was hitch hiking around Europe. The difference for me was that I had distant relatives that died there sometime during WWII. "Never again". Shalom, mon ami.



I just couldn't face going there when I had the opportunity. 
Seeing fresh flowers on grave mounds at Culloden a short time before travelling to Germany was hard enough emotionally on my very young soul.
Did the backpack/Youth Hostel thing too in 1971.


----------



## Moscool

In the middle of reading the complete works of Primo Levi. I thought I understood the Lager through family experience told down a couple of generations + general reading here and there. The sheer normality and detachment of the writing, the subtlety of the philosophical conclusions make this compulsory reading for anyone who wants to be able to explain what happened to future generations. Start with this: the diary of daily life in 1944/1945 told without any artifice of exaggeration.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I could not have bypassed the place where my only remaining European relatives were killed. Painful, but necessary and important.


I did some Youth Hosteling and some camping outside along the side of the road when I was stranded in rural communities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, Primo Levi is one of the main voices for those now voiceless re life and survival in Auschwitz.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Painful, but necessary and important.


I cannot imagine what you must have felt.

I might feel the same way when I visit the grave of my only brother, born before me and drowned before I was born.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, similar yet different. 

Not sure if you have another brother, but you are like the older brother I never had. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

And that sir, is an honour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am glad you feel that way, because it was heartfelt and sincere. I would have to say with Peter as my "lost" twin brother, and you as my older brother, I have a family once again.


----------



## MaxPower

And we are all family in the Shang as well as ehMac.

Dr. G. I can only imagine what it must have been like visiting the camp. It was difficult for me being there. I can only imagine.


----------



## MaxPower

I have a question once again for the fine folks in the Shang.

I am in need of a business name. All I want to say right now is that it will do with Computer Consulting. Any suggestions??


----------



## SINC

How about "Technically Yours" or maybe even "Net Impact" ?

I dunno.


----------



## MaxPower

Excellent suggestions SINC. Leave it up to you to get the creative juices flowing.


----------



## SINC

Ah, but wait until you see the one I pm'd you!


----------



## MaxPower

I think I'll pass on the one you PM'd me on.

Although it would grab your attention.


----------



## Sonal

I'm sure I don't want to know.

Actually, I'm sure I do want to know, but I wonder if I'll regret it if I ever find out.


----------



## Cameo

Compu-sult?


----------



## Ena

Sites and Bytes
All systems go!
Code Warriors
Bytes and Beyond
Font of Knowledge


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, Compu-sult is alread used, by a company here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I like Ena's suggestion re "Font of Knowledge". 

Remember, that "Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies" is also taken, although this has nothing to do with technology.


----------



## Cameo

Darn - I thought that was a good one


----------



## Carex

If he is not in NL, then there likely won't be a problem as most small business names are registered provincially


----------



## Cameo

Well after a panic this morning I thought I would pop my head in and have a cuppa before work. Will leave the coffee pot on and some muffins too.

Somehow, the time on my alarm clock got messed up. It seems to be let an hour later than it is. I thought I slept in and got ready for work in a blur only to start the car and find out it is an hour earlier than I thought.

So, now that I am wide awake.......

It is going to be sunny and hot today - over 30 deg's again. Love it.
Have a great day.


----------



## SINC

Grabbed a quick cuppa, but no muffin. Have to be sure they are low fat, or do we always use low fat in the Shang, Dr. G.?


----------



## Carex

Low fat, what is the point of that?? I'm sure you can get a nice low fat, wheat free, organic fair trade muffin that tastes like no muffin you have ever tasted in the Shang. I could use a good cup of coffee right now. I'll take the regular fat muffin if you please.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Low fat, what is the point of that??


Four heart attacks is the point. Wish I had started to pay attention when I was your age. That way I would still have a heart instead of 66% of one.

East healthy, stay healthy is a good credo for everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.compusult.ca/
http://www.compusult.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, you have not tried our "heart friendly" products, or you would not make fun of the taste of these products. 

Yes, Sinc, we are VERY health conscious here in the Cafe Chez Marc. The worst thing you could eat would be the doxies. Our tofu franks are much better.


----------



## Carex

I was just trying to poke fun Sinc. Take care of your heart. 

I have a very healthy diet as compared to most. But I still like to indulge in good cheese, wine and the odd plate of wings with the boys. Everything in moderation, except exercise, which I may be carrying to the extreme but man, if feels good!!


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for all the ideas everyone.

I think I have narrowed my new business name to:

technically speaking...

Once I divulge the details of the business it will make some sense.


----------



## Ena

'Tofurkey' still cracks me up when I hear it. One of those words that sound rude but aren't


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> Thanks for all the ideas everyone.
> 
> I think I have narrowed my new business name to:
> technically speaking...
> Once I divulge the details of the business it will make some sense.



So what's the prize? First prize is one week in Armpit, Sask. Second is two weeks in Armpit..... ;-) ;-) Early Air Farce joke but it's probably older than that.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> So what's the prize? First prize is one week in Armpit, Sask. Second is two weeks in Armpit..... ;-) ;-) Early Air Farce joke but it's probably older than that.


Careful Ena, I grew up in Sask., not far from Armpit and I am easily offended. Actually it was nearer to Elbow!


----------



## Ena

Ooops! Mea culpa Sinc! Humble apologies sir!
Miss Saskatchewan sometimes having lived in Moose Jaw, Saskatoon, Hudson Bay and Strasbourg.


----------



## SINC

Ah, grew up in Speedy Creek myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

I grew up in Rego Park or Forest Hills, depending upon who was in control in Albany and kept redistricting our area. It sounds like a beautiful area, but there were few parks or trees, hills or forests in the immediate area.


----------



## Ena

I was born in Newcastle-upon-Tyne, England. That makes me a Geordie.
Parents were both Scottish. Family joke is parents didn't get across the border in time for our births. As a consolation I was born on Robert Burns Day


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> So what's the prize? First prize is one week in Armpit, Sask. Second is two weeks in Armpit..... ;-) ;-) Early Air Farce joke but it's probably older than that.


The prize is my gratitude. Thanks to all once again.


----------



## Sonal

Born in Toronto, grew up in Toronto. More specifically, North York, though I was born in a Scarborough hospital--those three days I spent in the 'hood hardens you. 

Here's a weird thought for you--until this past mayoral election when he retired, I never had a mayor who wasn't Mel Lastman. Nooooobody! 

I really like the name technically speaking, MP. Good luck on your venture.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was born in Gotham Hospital, in New York City. Many people think I am fooling, but it is right there on my birth certificate.


----------



## SINC

Mine on the other hand is nothing so exotic. Lafleche, Saskatchewan.

I think it means "The Arrow" in English.

Does that make me straight or flighty?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Does that make me straight or flighty?" Straight as a strong arrow......wise as a doxie. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Carex

Well, according to past testimony, and your marital status, I'd say straight. I'd still prefer to call you flightly though. How about "quivering" in your boots?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, Sinc backs down to no man or beast. He is a loving husband and father, but can take on anyone north of Lethbridge. Of course, this is also the same man that wept while watching a double feature of Bambi and Old Yeller.


----------



## Carex

Well now, who wouldn't shed a few over Old Yeller. Especially if you are a dog owner. Oh darn, someone pass me a tissue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, luckily, it was not a quadruple feature, with "The Yearling" and "Horse Whisperer" as movie #3 and 4.


----------



## SINC

sniffle


----------



## Ena

If there's people sniffling here, I'm going to wear a mask  On holiday soon so I don't want to risk getting a virus.


----------



## Cameo

Born in Toronto, raised in Jane and Finch to be precise.
It wasn't then what it is now.
Now I wouldn't even drive within two miles of the place - not safe from what I hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, those are merely Sinc's tears of emotion. This overt display would become dangerous if we threw in the movies "Dr. Zhivago", "The Way We Were" and "Casablanca". 

Still, I look forward to the day when I am able to walk along the St.John's harborfront, in the fog, and say to Sinc, "Louis, this is the start of a beautiful friendship." I have to call Sinc "Louis" to maintain a sense of accuracy in this genre.


----------



## Carex

I remember watching Dr. Zhivago in the theatre (no it was not the first run). I can say with all honesty, that by the end of the movie, I was sick of the soundtrack music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I saw it when it first came out and I have been humming the soundtrack ever since that day.


----------



## Ena

Dr. G, I'm very careful around any body fluids. Can't drop the hyper-vigilance after leaving work for the day. I haven't started wearing Kleenex boxes for shoes though like Howard Hughes did 
Casablanca is one of my all-time fave movies. Won't admit to the number of times I've seen it.


----------



## SINC

Play it again, Ena!


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Play it again, Ena!


Ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!


----------



## Dr.G.

Of all the gin joints in all the world, she has to walk into the Cafe Chez Marc. Sinc, if you could play it for her you can play it for me. If she can stand it so can I. Now play it!!!


----------



## SINC

Click. It's running.


----------



## Ena

Oh good, I wasn't asked to sing. Usually pay me not to


----------



## Dr.G.

The scene opens at Marc's Cafe Americain. 

A voiceover is heard -- "And so a torturous, round-about refugee trail sprang up. Paris to Marseilles, across the Mediterranean to Oran [in Algeria], then by train or auto or foot across the rim of Africa to Casablanca in French Morocco. Here the fortunate ones through money or influence or luck might obtain exit visas and scurry to Lisbon, and from Lisbon to the New World. But the others wait in Casablanca, and wait and wait and wait."


----------



## Dr.G.

Renault: I've often speculated why you don't return to America. Did you abscond with the church funds? Did you run off with a Senator's wife? I like to think that you killed a man. It's the romantic in me.
Marc: It's a combination of all three.
Renault: And what in Heaven's name brought you to Casablanca?
Marc: My health. I came to Casablanca for the waters.
Renault: The waters? What waters? We're in the desert.
Marc (laconically): I was misinformed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strasser: What is your nationality?
Marc (evasively): I'm a drunkard. (Laughter.)
Renault: And that makes Rick a citizen of the world.
Marc: I was born in New York City if that'll help you any.
Strasser: I understand that you came here from Paris at the time of the occupation.
Marc: Well, there seems to be no secret about that.
Strasser: Are you one of those people who cannot imagine the Germans in their beloved Paris?
Marc: Not particularly my beloved Paris.
Heinze: Can you imagine us in London?
Marc: When you get there, ask me.
Renault: Diplomatist.
Strasser: Well, how about New York?
Marc: Well, there are certain sections of New York, Major, that I wouldn't advise you to try to invade.
Strasser: Uh, huh. Who do you think will win the war?
Marc: I haven't the slightest idea.
Renault: Rick is completely neutral about everything. And that takes in the field of women, too.
Strasser: You are not always so carefully neutral? We have a complete dossier on you.

Marc: My interest in whether Victor Laszlo stays or goes is purely a sporting one.
Strasser: In this case, you have no sympathy for the fox, huh?
Marc: Not particularly. I understand the point of view of the dachshund, too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena: Play it once, Sam, for old times' sake.
Sam: I don't know what you mean, Miss Ilsa.
Ena: (whispered) Play it, Sam. Play 'As Time Goes By.'
Sam: Why, I can't remember it, Miss Ilsa. I'm a little rusty on it.
Ena: I'll hum it for you. (Ilsa hums two bars. Sam starts to play - without singing the lyrics. She presses him to sing.) Sing it, Sam.


----------



## Dr.G.

You must remember this
A kiss is just a kiss
A sigh is just a sigh
The fundamental things apply
As Time Goes By.
And when two lovers woo
They still say, 'I love you'
On that you can rely
No matter what the future brings
As Time Goes By.


----------



## Dr.G.

Laszlo: This is a very interesting cafe. I congratulate you.
Marc: And I congratulate you.
Laszlo: What for?
Marc: Your work.
Laszlo: Thank you. I try.
Marc: We all try. You succeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Marc: Of all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world, she walks into mine.
Marc: What's that you're playin?
Sam: Oh, just a little somethin' on my own.
Marc: Well, stop it! You know what I want to hear.
Sam: No, I don't.
Marc: You played it for her, you can play it for me.
Sam: Well, I don't think I can remember...
Marc: If she can stand it, I can. Play it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's looking at you, kid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Laszlo: You must know it's very important I get out of Casablanca. It's my privilege to be one of the leaders of a great movement. Do you know what I've been doing? Do you know what it means to the work - to the lives of thousands and thousands of people that I be free to reach America and continue my work.
Marc: I'm not interested in politics. The problems of the world are not in my department. I'm a saloon keeper.
Laszlo: My friends in the Underground tell me that you've got quite a record. You ran guns to Ethiopia. You fought against the Fascists in Spain.
Marc: What of it?
Laszlo: Isn't it strange that you always happen to be fighting on the side of the underdog?
Marc: Yes, I found that a very expensive hobby too, but then I never was much of a businessman.
Laszlo: Are you enough of a businessman to appreciate an offer of a hundred thousand francs?
Marc: I appreciate it, but I don't accept it.
Laszlo: I'll raise it to two hundred thousand.
Marc: My friend, you could make it a million francs or three. My answer would still be the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

Marc orders Renault to write the names of the married couple - the names are Mr. and Mrs. Victor Laszlo - on the letters of transit.

Bewildered, Ena protests Rick's change in plans, as the film's theme song plays softly in the background:

Ena: But, why my name, Richard?
Marc: Because you're getting on that plane.
Ena: I don't understand. What about you?
Marc: I'm staying here with him [Renault] 'til the plane gets safely away.
Ena: No, Richard. No. What has happened to you? Last night...
Marc: Last night, we said a great many things. You said I was to do the thinking for both of us. Well, I've done a lot of it since then and it all adds up to one thing. You're getting on that plane with Victor where you belong.
Ena: (protesting) But Richard, no, I've...
Marc: Now, you've got to listen to me. Do you have any idea what you've have to look forward to if you stayed here? Nine chances out of ten we'd both wind up in a concentration camp. Isn't that true, Louis?
Renault: I'm afraid Major Strasser would insist.
Ena: You're saying this only to make me go.
Marc: I'm saying it because it's true. Inside of us, we both know you belong with Victor. You're part of his work, the thing that keeps him going.


----------



## Dr.G.

Marc: If that plane leaves the ground and you're not with him, you'll regret it.
Ena: No.
Marc: Maybe not today, and maybe not tomorrow, but soon, and for the rest of your life.
Ena: What about us?
Marc (romantically): We'll always have Paris. We didn't have - we'd - we'd lost it until you came to Casablanca. We got it back last night.
Ena: When I said I would never leave you...
Marc: And you never will. I've got a job to do too. Where I'm going, you can't follow. What I've got to do, you can't be any part of.

For Marc, no sacrifice (political or romantic) is too noble or great for their idealized Parisian love - and where he must go (to jail or into exile again?) she cannot "follow":

"Ena, I'm no good at being noble, but it doesn't take much to see that the problems of three little people don't amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world. Someday you'll understand that. (She drops her head tearfully. He touches her chin and raises it to gently bolster her up.) Now, now. Here's looking at you, kid."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Welcome back to the fight. This time, I know our side will win."


----------



## Dr.G.

Through the dense airport fog, the plane's engine propellers begin to spin. By her husband's side, Ena compassionately looks one final time at Marc and bids him a goodbye:

Good-bye, Marc. God Bless You.


----------



## Dr.G.

Renault: Well, I was right. You are a sentimentalist...What you just did for Laszlo, that fairy tale you invented to send Ilsa away with him. I know a little about women, my friend. She went, but she knew you were lying.
Marc: Anyway, thanks for helping me out.
Renault: I suppose you know this isn't going to be very pleasant for either of us, especially for you. I'll have to arrest you, of course.
Marc: As soon as the plane goes, Louis.


Louis: "Major Strasser has been shot. Round up the usual suspects."


----------



## Dr.G.

Renault: Well, Rick, you're not only a sentimentalist, but you've become a patriot.
Marc: Maybe, but it seemed like a good time to start.
Renault: I think perhaps you're right.

Then, in the fog, they watch the plane ascend into the air for neutral Lisbon. Renault suggests to Marc a way out of Casablanca - join the Free French at Brazzaville, but Marc reminds him that the offer can't be in exchange for cancelling their wager:

Renault: It might be a good idea for you to disappear from Casablanca for a while. There's a Free French garrison over at Brazzaville [in French Equatorial Africa]. I could be induced to arrange a passage.
Marc: By letter of transit? I could use a trip. But it doesn't make any difference about our bet. You still owe me ten thousand francs.
Renault: And that ten thousand francs should pay our expenses.
Marc (quizzically) Our expenses?

Marc walks off with Capitaine Renault across the wet runway into the mist, as they discuss what they might do together with the 10,000 francs - the payment due on their earlier bet over whether or not Laszlo would get out of Casablanca.

"Louis, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship."


----------



## MaxPower

Uh. Dr. G. I think you have successfully out done me with my quotes from Caddyshack.

I have been known to shed a few tears in movies. For example in the movie "The Rock" with Sean Connery and Nicholas Cage, I was crying when the Hummer was totaled.

Ok there I go again *snif*.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, hang tough, old man..........for the sake of your son, hang tough.


----------



## Carex

Well, it seems like I don't have to rent that movie now. Got any more?


----------



## MaxPower

It's OK Dr. G. I'm just a little veclempt (pardon my spelling) right now.


----------



## SINC

veclempt?

Huh?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, talk amongst yourselves while I change roles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Citizen Sinc

The film's famous, first murmured, echoed word is heard uttered by huge, mustached rubbery lips that fill the screen: 


R-o-s-e-b-u-d!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thompson: We thought maybe if we could find out what he meant by his last words, as he was dying.
Bernstein: That Rosebud, huh? Maybe some girl. There were a lot of them back in the early days.


----------



## SINC

I'm still tryin' to figure out what a "veclempt" is.


----------



## Carex

Well, if you read the sentence, MP is the "veclempt". He clearly states "I am a little veclempt (pardon my spelling) right now." Geez.


----------



## SINC

Gee, that helps a lot Carex, but I'm still tryin' to figure out what a "veclempt" is.


----------



## Sonal

Verklempt (sometimes ferklempt) = choked with emotion. 

Yiddish expression, made more generally popular by a character created by Mike Myers on Saturday Night Live, specifically, the gossipy Linda Richman who hosted a show called "Coffee Talk". Linda would frequently get a little verklempt and ask viewers to talk amongst themselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, an excellent explanation. I would spell it "ferklempt". Now, Sinc will not be so "fertummelt" (befuddled or confused), or "fertoutst" (bewildered or mixed-up). We can't have Sinc becoming a "ferblunjit mensch" (a lost or mixed up person who has true human dignity).


----------



## SINC

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we can now have a "simcha" (a joyous event or celebration) in your honor.


----------



## CN

I have finally discovered how Dr. G. got to 10 000 posts. I never looked in this thread, but it became immediately obvious in the last few pages D Casablanca). Hmm...it seems like this thread is one big inside joke that I don't understand (newbie out).


----------



## Dr.G.

CN, welcome to The Shang. Have a cup of coffee or tea at the Cafe Chez Marc, on the house, and sit down in one of our comfortable chairs, let a doxie sit by you and start reading this thread from posting #1. Then you shall understand "The Way of the Shang". Paix.


----------



## Sonal

welcome newbie, from still-fairly-newbie.

Yes, the Shang is all one big inside joke. You can tackle the rather amazing feat of reading the entire thread from the beginning. Or, you can jump right in and go with it.

Either way, the coffee is excellent.


----------



## Dr.G.

How true, Sonal. Have a homemade muffin to go along with that fine cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

On June 13th, 1935, in Long Island City, N.Y., at Sunnyside Gardens, Braddock, as a 10 to 1 underdog, won the heavyweight championship of the world from Max Baer. To celebrate the 70th anniversary of this feat, the Cafe Chez Marc will serve free everything on Monday.


----------



## Ena

Wahooo Dr.G! Kudos to you on the script of Casablanca  
You took a big risk casting Ena in the role. Unusual for her to be playing a romantic role


----------



## CN

I went to "Cindarella Man" last weekend. It was quite good, very sad in parts, but definately uplifting (ugh overused word). Lots of action too; an interesting mix that kept it fresh throughout the whole thing. Braddock's story is definately an interesting one... Glad to hear you're celebrating it, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, "We'll always have Paris. Here's looking at you kid."


----------



## Dr.G.

CN, I grew up about 5 miles from Sunnyside Gardens in Queens, NY. When I was a little boy my, about 7 or 8, my father and uncle took me there to watch the Friday Night Fights. To be honest, all I remember was the cigar smoke.


----------



## SINC

My Grandad used to sit with me while we listened to those Friday night fights on the radio, Dr. G.

I remember his excitement and him being a great fan of Rocky Marciano, which incidentally rubbed off on me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, in my opinion, Rocky Marciano was the greatest boxer that ever lived, closely followed by Ali and Joe Lewis.


----------



## SINC

You will get no argument from me on those choices. I agree fully.


----------



## Dr.G.

To be honest, I never really liked boxing. However, along with baseball and basketball, these were the only topics I could talk about with my father when I was growing up.


----------



## SINC

I have to admit that when I was younger, I found boxing to be exciting, but as I aged that changed to brutal.

I like baseball, but I find it to be very slow, although I never miss a world series. But baseball is best viewed with your butt in the seat of a stadium. Half the enjoyment of the game is the atmosphere, beer and hot dogs.

As for basketball, to this day I have never been able to appreciate the game. It, along with soccer, does nothing for me.

Now CFL football is quite another story. Again best viewed live, it is among my favourites. I never played any formal or organized version of any of these games as a child. Rural Saskatchewan did not lend itself to league play in the fifties.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> CN, welcome to The Shang. Have a cup of coffee or tea at the Cafe Chez Marc, on the house, and sit down in one of our comfortable chairs, let a doxie sit by you and start reading this thread from posting #1. Then you shall understand "The Way of the Shang". Paix.


Ohhh. Fresh meat.

Yes CN. As a traditional initiation to the Shang, you must read the entire thread and report back your findings. But be warned. this is not easily accomplished and should be only attempted by the strong willed.

By the way. Welcome to the Shang.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, in my opinion, Rocky Marciano was the greatest boxer that ever lived, closely followed by Ali and Joe Lewis.


I used to love boxing. I still do, except that I never watch it any more.

Excellent choices in boxers Dr. G. I would have chosen those as well. I would have put a few more on that list though right after the aforementioned. Sugar Ray Leonard and Evander Hollyfield come to mind.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I have to admit that when I was younger, I found boxing to be exciting, but as I aged that changed to brutal.
> 
> I like baseball, but I find it to be very slow, although I never miss a world series. But baseball is best viewed with your butt in the seat of a stadium. Half the enjoyment of the game is the atmosphere, beer and hot dogs.
> 
> As for basketball, to this day I have never been able to appreciate the game. It, along with soccer, does nothing for me.
> 
> Now CFL football is quite another story. Again best viewed live, it is among my favourites. I never played any formal or organized version of any of these games as a child. Rural Saskatchewan did not lend itself to league play in the fifties.


While we are on the topic of sports, I used to play every sport imaginable, so I have an appreciation for sports.

I used to love baseball. Up until the strike about 10 years ago. That ruined it for me. Now I could care less.

Football is a great sport. It is appreciated more when you actually play it. As far as what a better game is, The CFL wins hands down. Much faster paced. But unfortunately they don't have the backing that the NFL does, so it doesn't seem to have the appeal.

I love Hockey.

Basketball is a fun sport to play but painful to watch.

The only sport I watch on a regular basis is NASCAR. Most people don't understand how I can watch cars go around in circles all day, but it is far more than that. If any one cares I will explain later.

I just find it sad that sports or physical education is taking a back seat in our schools. It is no wonder that obesity is becoming more of a problem with our children.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, et al, you almost have to grow up playing baseball and basketball as a kid to appreciate and understand the sport. I had no experience with playing hockey, other than a form of New York City street hockey, so I did not understand and appreciate much of the nuances of the sport. I was able to go to see about a dozen NY Rangers games each year when I was in high school, and was able to see all the greats from that era (1964-67), but I was just a fan. I was a fan of baseball (Giants) and basketball (Knicks) but I played the game so I understood the sport.


----------



## MaxPower

I grew up playing baseball and basketball as a kid. While I appreciate both games, I really don't like watching basketball. Fun to play, horrible to watch. As with baseball, I played baseball the most out of any sport. I was the catcher, and our team won the championship. I love the sport. I can't wait for the day when my boy is old enough to put a glove on his hand. it's just that when the professional players who were making millions at the time decided to strike for more money, that is when the love of the professional sport was lost.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> it's just that when the professional players who were making millions at the time decided to strike for more money, that is when the love of the professional sport was lost.


Kind of like the current hockey situation for me MaxPower. I used to love the game, now I can't be bothered to even watch one on TV, never mind shell out a hundred bucks for one good seat to see one live. The greed of the players ruined it, period.

Hockey RIP.


----------



## Dr.G.

I too have been turned off of professional sports. It has become a business and when you have this sort of situation, I personally would rather watch a bunch of kids play street hockey, or a pick-up basketball game, than to listen to the hype about many of the pros. I don't include the likes of someone like Steve Nash into this group, even though he is a professional.


----------



## SINC

There is still good hockey played in the small leagues like the WHL or provincial junior leagues.

But pro hockey is done. Stick a fork in it.


----------



## MaxPower

That is why I like sports like Motor sports or even golf (can't watch or play, but I respect it). In these sports, if you don't win, you don't get paid. Pretty simple concept.


----------



## MaxPower

By the way, the coffee this morning was particularly good. I actually had two cups instead of my usual one.

Thanks to whoever made it.


----------



## Dr.G.

I watched golf, but never really understood the intricate relationships involved in doing this sport well until I started to play last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just read this shocking detail on CNNMoney's website --

"The number of millionaires in the U.S. grew 21 percent last year. And the gap between the über-rich and everyone else -- including the run-of-the-mill rich -- is wider than ever." 

Since the prediction was for a 25% increse last year in the number of millionaires under the Bush second-term administration, I am proposing we hold a telethon here in The Shang to help out these near-millionaires and do our part to make their dreams come true.

From what I have been able to find, the number of "high-net-worth individuals" in the U.S., or those with at least $1 million in financial or liquid assets, jumped to 2.27 million last year, up from two million in 2002. Growth in the ranks of the rich marks a sharp turnaround from 2001 and 2002, when the population of millionaires in the U.S. remained largely flat and the fortunes of the wealthy declined by about $200 billion, according to the report. The report showed that high-net-worth individuals in the U.S. and Canada held $8.5 trillion in liquid and financial assets, up from $7.4 trillion in 2002. 

My estimates put our in-need population at 90,800 suffering individuals. We shall need to set our target at $22,700,000,000 US if everyone needs apx. $250,000 US to make it to the millionaire status.

What do you all say??? Let's contribute 10% of our "before tax incomes" to start the ball rolling. Or some other asset???

Wait.............the phone is ringing with our first contributor. 

Folks, we are on our way. Macnutt has pledged his property, land and yacht, all valued at $4 million Can, so we are on our way. 

Come on all you ehMacLanders............let's help those in need TODAY......NOW......Go to the phone and pledge something............anything at this time of crisis.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have just arranged for a buyer of "The Fearsome Foursome". They are going for an even $100,000 US so now we are really on our way. Hasta la vista, doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Way to go, Sinc. Our venerable Sinc is selling off all of his RVs and cars to help in our cause. Your heart is in the right place, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

WOW!!! The pledges keep rolling on in today. TalonRacer is auctioning off his little black book, Ena is selling off her extensive hat and doll collection, and MaxPower is sending in his child's college education fund. This is what I call a caring community.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in -- Peter S., mon frere, is willing to match any and all contributions up to an amount of $5,000,000. This is really going to be interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in, Carex, Cameo and Sonal are all selling their homes to raise funds for these folks in need. What a trio of caring individuals.


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G--you should auction off your 25,000th post. Opening bids, anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor has transferred his deed to the Timmins mine he controls, with its rich deposit of gold and uranium. That is quite an offer, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received this email from Moscool -- "Her Majesty, Queen Elizabeth II, has instructed me to pledge 1 pound, two shillings and sixpence in the name of the royal family." What is this in Canadian money????

Luckily, Moscool has donated his Kew Gardens estate to make the gift from "the other side of the pond" a bit more meaningful. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I doubt that I shall live this long. Still, it's a thought. Any takers???


----------



## Carex

I'll bid on it. A buck three eighty to open. If I outbid everyone, can i have my house back?


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, "We'll always have Paris. Here's looking at you kid."


Ah the fresh baguette being delivered every morning to the hotel by bicycle with wicker basket on the handlebars.. Memories through the mist of time


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, yes, those were fine times for us both. Then, of course, the Germans marched into Paris and we had to flee. Well, I had to flee and you stayed behind to be with Victor. Still, I shall always recall that evening by the Seine............and that morning we watched the sun rise on the Eiffel Tower...............or that first kiss beneath the Arc-de-triomphe................or the strolls down the Champs Elysees .................I have to stop this trip down memory lane, for it is too painful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, if you insist. I thought that you were the rugged type that could withstand living outside.


----------



## Carex

I'm not thinking of myself. My lapdogs (one boxer, one black lab) would never survive out in the elements. Their pillows would get wet and their food soggy. They simply wouldn't tolerate it!!


----------



## Sonal

Hey, I'm selling my house anyway. Donating the proceeds to the cause is no hardship.

I have to reserve half for my soon-to-be-ex-husband though... this is a remarkably amicable split, but somehow, I think that will change if I start giving away his half of the money, no matter how worthy a cause. 

I'm a Mac kind of woman and he's a UNIX kind of guy. It almost works, but not quite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, trade them in on some doxies, then. Those are tough dogs........and they can dig out their own homes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, sorry to hear of the "split" ( I have been there, so I understand about the 50-50 split ). Still, it is good of you to donate your half.

So far, we have raised $13,726,923.92US. We still have a ways to go yet, so we need to ALL pitch in and help these near-millionaires get their wish.


----------



## Cameo

Did you raise lots from the sale of my home? I hope they take care of the lawn I fought so hard for and the garden that cost me so much. I am sorry I didn't get the chance to do a better clean - this came as kind of a shock when I got home from work to find out I didn't have a home. Ah well, it's for a good cause....?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, Krazy Karl, of Krazy Karl's Klunky Kars of Kitchener bought your home for $369,867. He is putting up another one of his used "kar" lots there.


----------



## Cameo

Yeah but did the money go to the cause?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, every penny of it went to the telethon and those poor near-millionaires. We are closing in on our goal and now have $383,726,923.92US thanks to a generous gift from the Quebec Federal Liberals. Of course, it came in plain envelopes and all in $50 and $100 bills. So, our small wearhouse is now full of cash. Near millionaires are coming over to The Shang with their tax returns to show how they are so close to being an millionaire.


----------



## Ena

Any stress-leave inducing doctored tapes of the conversations during the hand-over of the plain envelopes available for download?


----------



## Cameo

Okay - good.

I am glad it is warm tonight - hopefully a breeze will happen as I find a park bench to sleep on tonight. It is a good thing I have a laptop or I wouldn't be able to post.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, this was all being filmed by CNN. It was a great media even, with thousands of nearly millionaires off in the background in tears. We even were able to make someone a billionaire, who openly wept and thanked everyone.............and then took off in his limo. A touching site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, if I had a doxie to send you for warmth, I would. However, they too have been sold for the cause.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks for your kind words, Dr. G. 

Cameo, since only half my house was sold, I've managed to wrangle up some couch space in the other half temporarily. If you can make it to Toronto, I'll find some room for you for the night... note, however, that there's only 3/4 of a bathroom left in the place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal and Cameo, we now have the living space in Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. It seems a shame to waste this space now that the doxies are gone. It is not all that big, and it is only one level since doxies hate stairs. It is apx. 13,397 square feet of living space. The doxies never used the pool or the mini-golf course, nor the gym or sauna, so you both are free to choose to use whatever strikes your mood. There are only four bedrooms, but they each have their own balcony.


----------



## Carex

I could sure use a piping hot coffee, and my daughter would love a hot chocolate. I hope there is some on the go. Just got back from the Canadian Cancer Society's Relay for Life. Did we ever get rained on at about 4:00 in the morning. Lots of soggy relay participants as the sun was coming up. We didn't actually see it come up as it was behind a thick cloud cover. We wandered into the Shang for some peace and quiet. It will counteract the midnight Latin Dance lessons and the 5 am aerobics wakeup. Luckily at 6 am, there was some Tai Chi to get us through to the home stretch. 

Can't wait until next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, since this was for a good cause, everything you want this weekend shall be free.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leaders of ehMacLand's endangered bid to host the 2012 Olympics are reportedly considering several options to revive the plan, including a collaboration with the New York Mets to rebuild the team's stadium in Queens. 

That option would involve renovating the Mets' current home, Shea Stadium, to make it suitable for the Olympics, the New York Times reported Saturday, citing anonymous sources. 

Alternatively, a new stadium could be built especially for the Games in the Willets Point neighborhood, near Shea Stadium, then torn down to make room for a new Mets stadium.

The Mayor of ehMacLand was silent on these speculations.


----------



## Cameo

Alas, I didn't get to read the posts on time last night so I missed out on Sonals couch - thank you for the offer. It was a warm night and looking up at the stars was actually very nice. The drunk singing on the bench over was terrible though. I waited until he finally collapsed and stuffed the newspaper in his mouth when he started to snore. I was careful to ensure his nose was not blocked so that he could breathe. 
If I make it to toronto maybe I will take you up on your couch for tonight. Then I think the two of us should proceed to take up Dr. G's offer - I don't take up much room and would love to see the east coast. You can sell the other half of your house to cover your expenses and I will come up with something. Singing will not do it - I can't sing a note. Maybe dancing?


----------



## talonracer

Hullo all... been a wee bit busy of late and haven't had time to make it to the Shang. Thought I'd pop in for a cuppa and to say hello before I settle in for another day of work, yes, on a saturday....


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, there is also a ballroom at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. This area used to be the showring for the dog shows that were held there, but with no more doxies, there is no more dog shows. The ballroom is modelled after the ballroom in the Palace of Versailles.


----------



## Cameo

Well, then things are picking up - I always wanted a ballroom!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, there is the DoxieLand Ballroom and BeBop Band that goes with this venue.


----------



## Ena

Any chance of a Doo *** evening at the venue? I won't clean up the saddle shoes just yet.


----------



## SINC

Ahhh, the memories. BeBop, DoWop. Pass the lemon gin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, you may join Cameo and do whatever you please. The venue is all yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have Bob Duran and his band...............Bob, Bob, Bob Duran...................and his wife, Barbara Ann.......... 

If they can't get you "rocking and reeling", no one can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Am I being expected to make brunch again tomorrow morning??? FYI, next Sunday, June 19th, I am taking off since it is Father's Day.


----------



## Carex

If you make brunch, I will man the wash cloth on the west coast cleaning crew. I do have to zip out at about 9 am PDT to take some photographs of some very rare wildflowers that are now in bloom in my area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it is 9:15AM here in St.John's, the early brunchers are just finishing up, and Carex is no where in sight. I shall have to let the doxies lick off the plates once again. At least things shall be clean by the time the next wave of brunchers comes through the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Count me as among the next wave. Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, mon frere. How is Life treating you on this fine morning?


----------



## Carex

Unified Canadian time zones anyone? Was awoken to the soothing sound of sick dog. There is nothing better to start your day on a Sunday than cleaning up dog barf. Now he is anxious to have breakfast, go figure.


----------



## Ena

Good Morning all from the western outpost.
I can't leave bar soap or toilet paper within reach of my dog as she'll eat it. One day I came home to a trail of TP from the bathroom down the hall and into the laundry room. I've also got kiddie locks on the lower kitchen cabinets after having dry pasta all over the kitchen floor. This is a dog who can bust out of the crates at the vet. I should rename her Houdini


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, one of our doxies loves to pull the TP off the roll and run a long ribbon of it.....placing it on top of another sleeping doxie. She thinks that the sleeping doxie shall be blamed. Another of our doxies brings anything that she can drag into her crate. We found "The DaVinci Code" book, my wife's cell phone, a brush, a slipper and a CD case (filled with 10 CDs) all in her crate.


----------



## SINC

TP, eh?

Interesting abbreviation indeed.

Out here we call it AW.


----------



## Cameo

SINC!!!! Such language????? This is a family forum remember?????


----------



## Cameo

I start my new job tomorrow. The girls at this last position took me to lunch and everyone had pitched in and bought me a really good book on photography and a photo album as they knew these were my interests. Whole day was kind of overwhelming as so many people came by my desk to wish me well and say they would miss me. Been a long time since I had so many hugs in one day!

Still excited and happy about my decision to take on this new job - should be a challenge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Cameo. Remember, we deliver at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Ena

Coming up for air. Literally! Cleaning out mouldy stuff from crawl-space under house after water heater leaked. 
Restful night tonight to you Cameo before you start new job in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, you should join Sonal and Cameo, who now have the exotic living space in Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, now that the doxies are long gone. With 13,000+ square feet, not including the indoor/outdoor pool, tennis court, gym and spa, there should be enough for the three of you to live and entertain guests.


----------



## Cameo

Ena - Dr G is right - boy were those doxies spoilt living like this. Come join us. You are more than welcome, there is lots of room.


It is going to be hard to get a restful night with this heat -with the humidex it feels like 37 degress - though I won't complain - I will take the heat over the cold anyday.


----------



## Sonal

Yes, Ena, the venue is wonderful, and the location is conveniently close to Cafe Chez Marc.

Cameo--how are you going to commute to your new job from here? Is there are helicopter pad around here?


----------



## Ena

All the invites to join you at the venue sure sound good right now. Something look forward to once the mucking out is done. 
Had a quick look at the rating sites like Michelin for the venue and it is in a class by itself!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, there is the Heliport and the Lear jet, depending upon the distance, at your disposal. You have to book either one hour in advance of your departure, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you shall love our Swedish sauna, which replicates either dry or moist heat, or a cooling chill (e.g., 10C).


----------



## Dr.G.

Ladies, remember that we have day care and babysitting services available as well. The "personal care attendents" for each of the doxies now need some form of employment.


----------



## Cameo

Since my youngest is 16 I don't think I will need babysitter - I have the helicopter already arranged and will arrive shortly so I shall wash up and get ready. Have a great day everyone and I will leave a pot of coffee and some muffins, and strawberries as I found some wonderful ones at a great little roadside stand that sells only quality produce. UMMMM!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, go to Verna's Veggies and tell her that Dr.G. sent you. She sells only organically grown fruits and veggies, and she LOVES doxies. Don't tell her that I had to sell them to an animal research group to raise money for the poor pre-millionaires. She would be most upset.


----------



## MaxPower

Last night I grilled what was probably the best tasting steak I ever sank my teeth into. the secret was the dry rub I made. so out of pure kindness I am sharing this rub recipe. I'm sure SINC will especially appreciate this.

*Texas Dry Rub* 
2 Tablespoons Paprika
2 Tablespoons Light Brown Sugar
1 Tablespoon Chili Powder
1 Tablespoon Kosher or Sea Salt
1 Tablespoon Cracked Black Pepper
2 Tablespoons Granulated Garlic
2 Tablespoons Granulated Onion
1 Tablespoon Cumin

In a small bowl combine the ingredients. Press the rub into both sides of the meat and refrigerate for 1 hour prior to grilling to intensify flavours.

Makes about 1/2 cup.

This is now the way I am eating my steaks from now on. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## MaxPower

I am offering to prepare a BBQ next sunday for all the Fathers in the Shang at Big Willy BBQ (right across the street from the Cafe Chez Marc).

All are welcome. I will be preparing succulent baby back ribs Kansas City Style and Steaks as prepared above. The usual BBQ fare will accompany the meat Potato salad, cole slaw grilled asparagus as well as some grilled pineapple for desert.

This is how I prefer to spend my fathers day. Cooking delicious meals for people.

If there is something on the menu you don't see. let me know. I will cook it as long as it's meat.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, "1 Tablespoon Kosher or Sea Salt" is the key. Kosher Sea Salt from Israel is expensive, but worth it in the final tasting.


----------



## MaxPower

I use only sea salt. I have never been able to find Kosher salt yet. Sea salt is (as far as salt goes) much healthier than regular salt, since it hasn't been as processed.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, a grand idea.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> MP, "1 Tablespoon Kosher or Sea Salt" is the key. Kosher Sea Salt from Israel is expensive, but worth it in the final tasting.


Rub sounds great MaxPower. I have to give it a try. I only use sea salt since my heart attacks and very little of it I might add.


----------



## MaxPower

Quite honestly my steak was the best I have ever tasted. My wife got tired of me talking about it last night.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> The usual BBQ fare will accompany the meat: Potato salad, cole slaw grilled asparagus as well as some grilled pineapple for desert.
> 
> <<< snip >>>
> 
> If there is something on the menu you don't see. let me know. I will cook it as long as it's meat.


Pineapple is meat?


----------



## Ena

Popped in for a fresh squeezed orange and strawberry juice. Looks like I'm alone here but a little solitude is a good thing. Old Mother Jones magazine was fun to read along with the Nina Simone CD playing in the background. Hope that you enjoy the scones I've left for the morning. Cranberries in them are a nice change from raisins don't you think?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, scones? What scones??? OH NO!!!!!!!!!!! The doxies have returned!!!!!!!!!!! They are over in the corner with a smile on their faces, and scone crumbs all over their fur. Somehow they must have escaped from the animal research lab I sold them to in order to raise funds for the near-millionaires. There goes reaching our goal. 

Still, it was a nice thought and gesture. Merci, Ena.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Too late for the scones I see. Too bad as they are one of my favourites. It was the thought that counted though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I don't think you want doxie-bitten scones. Rootie is a picky eater, in that he shall take one bite and then save it for later. I am sure Ena will take a break from her sauna/tennis/spa/massage/nap/lunch/spa/golf/nap/dinner to make you some more.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Pineapple is meat?


I was kind of referring to Veggie burgers or soy dogs.

The rest is just filler. Basically the meal will consist of meat, meat and more meat. Of course after we eat the meat, we can indulge in the grilled pineapple.

I also mean not to exclude any one who chooses to not eat meat. The good Dr. and I have discussed this in great detail. We have come to the conclusion that we will serve the meat of the vegetable world. Portabello Mushroom burgers. The meat of the mushroom is so thick and tasty that one would think they are eating a burger.


----------



## Sonal

Just pulling your leg, MP. 

I have an excellent recipe for grilled portobello burgers. All measures are approximate.

1) Remove stems and lightly rub cap side with a little olive oil, ensuring entire cap is coated, particularly the edges. This will help prevent burning on the grill. (Work quickly--mushrooms will absorb oil very fast.) Place on a plate, gill side up.
2) Gently spread approx 1 tsp minced garlic (about 1 clove) on gills, working it into the gills for maximum flavour.
3) Sprinkle lightly with salt and pepper, and sprinkle generously with thyme.
4) Pour approx. 1-2 tbsp. balsamic vinegar into the gills, tilting each mushroom to spread the vinegar as much as possible.
5) Pour a small amount (approx 1 tsp) sesame oil into the gills. You can substitute olive oil, or even omit this, but sesame oil adds a meatiness to the flavour.
6) Let marinade for at least 10 minutes, or up to an hour.
7) Grill over high heat, cap side first, for approximately 5 minutes or until nice char marks form. (Marinade in cap will boil and bubble.) Turn and cook for another 3-4 minutes. Serve immediately.

Tastes great with some dijon and smoked provolone, but I use regular burger fixin's with this too.


----------



## Ena

Uh oh! Hope the doxies will be OK. Scones were the fancy ones made with light cream. Back to bagging up the stuff from the water leak. Don't tell my daughter I've had to throw out some of her childhood treasures. Kids are funny, they move out and don't take the stuff, but want us parents to hang on to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, the doxies are fine..............sleeping as usual. Good luck on the leak.


----------



## SINC

An interesting version for a burger Sonal.

I will have to give that one a try too!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bolor

G'day all. I thought I'd pop in to say hi.
Hi
Read back a few pages and loved the witty repartee. By the way, my board of directors fired me for donating the mine but all is OK since the legal work was all done ahead of time. Did we meet the target?
Thanks guys for the BBQ recipes. I'm always on the look out for something new ... I'll pass on the buffalo chips tho'. 
Too bad you got rained on for your Relay for Life Carex. If it's any consolation, ours had perfect weather


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we met our goal of $22,700,000,000 by raising $23,926,916.13 US. My estimates put our in-need population at 90,800 suffering individuals who were being called "almost millionaires". Now, with the contributions of all of the ehMacLanders who contributed, nearly 91,000 Americans are able to go to bed tonight knowing that they have become millionaires.


----------



## Ena

Up for a drink at Chez Marc. Is there a special celebration type drink?
Crawl space is cleared out and starting to dry. I'll make a long story short so as not to bore you but have had a health problem for some time. Specialist finally figured out what was wrong and med is working. Good checkup this morning.
Sorry to sound bossy, but don't ignore any unusual changes in your health like I did.
Carpe diem


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, "carpe diem" is my favorite motto..........although there are days in which I merely survive and fail to seize a given moment.

Glad to hear that your situations are becoming more positive.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks SINC. Same recipe--but mixing all the ingredients and tossing things together instead of applying things one at a time--works well with grilled eggplant and zucchini too. In winter, I do that under the broiler.

Come to think of it, with a little liquid to carry it (olive oil or something) MaxPower's dry rub could be mighty tasty on a portobello mushroom as well. I must try that one day.


----------



## Bolor

Ena
I'm glad that your "problem" has been diagnosed and the right medications applied. I have been having problems for over a year and my doctor has just gotten off his ass to get me to a specialist. I have an appointment in Ottawa on the 12th of July ... finaly. Maybe now I can on with my life (he said hopefully)


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good evening everyone!

I'm new and am loving ehMac since I opened an account. I just ventured into The Shangri-la Clubhouse and would like to know what it's all about! I read a few pages and it looks like food is the topic but if I could get the scoop on whats up that would be sweet.

Peace


----------



## SINC

Welcome to Shangri-la AppleAuthority!

Food?

Nope.

Well maybe food for the soul!

The Shang is a special place, unencumbered by physics or politics or strife. Instead it is a mystical place where one can unwind from the pressures of everyday life.

Food? Certainly. Family? You bet. (We here are all family)

But to define it is a lost cause. It is. It exists. It is real.

Take a deep breath, scroll back to page one, read it all, and we'll see you in a week or so!


----------



## Carex

Don't to forget to bring toothpicks so you can prop your eyes open at 3 am as you pass page 100. 

Stop in for a coffee at the Cafe Chez Mark; muffins too if your timing is right. There is often a show at the What's Up Dachs Comedy Club. Watch out for Doxies. And watch out for the cantankerous old fart that patrols the hallways, Dr. something or other, he'll demand to see your credentials, act belligerently and likely kick you out of the place


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, re your comment "Watch out for Doxies. And watch out for the cantankerous old fart that patrols the hallways, Dr. something or other, he'll demand to see your credentials, act belligerently and likely kick you out of the place", Dr.Sinc is not "cantankerous", and would never kick anyone out of the Shang. Now, as for watching out for the doxies.......................well, that is sadly all too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

AppleAuthority, have a free cup of tea or coffee and a homemade muffin at the Cafe Chez Marc..........................and don't step on the doxies.


----------



## SINC

Promoted to Dr., eh?


----------



## Carex

I knew your alter ego, and highly educated persona would be found out eventually Sinc. 

I hope I didn't scare of AA. 

AA, Dr. G is one of the hosts here in the Shang. My description of him was a tongue in cheek "opposite" if you will. If you hang around, you will discover for yourself what a gracious and imaginative host he really is. A finer gentleman you will never come across in cyberspace. Except perhaps for Sinc, but he is an Albertan, a trait which he cannot be blamed for.


----------



## SINC

Ahem, look who's talking. I suspect it is you who is the Albertan, Carex. I was born in Saskatchewan and just live here. You grew up here and moved there, non?


----------



## Carex

I hate being exposed. 

Listen flatlander, I am officially a "former Albertan" and at present a "whacko, left wing, granola eating, sandal wearing, side-walking, cell phone talking, cappuccino drinking, Islander."


----------



## Sonal

As far as I'm concerned, you're both in that misty, mythical netherworld that starts somewhere around outside of Mississauga and goes west somewhere.


----------



## Carex

It depends on your perspective I guess. To us Sonal you are the ROC.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> As far as I'm concerned, you're both in that misty, mythical netherworld that starts somewhere around outside of Mississauga and goes west somewhere.


Go west young person. :0


----------



## Dr.G.

EVERYONE is just about west of all of us here in St.John's, the home of the original "Mile Zero" point on the TCH.

Thank you for the kind words, Carex.

Sinc, you would make a fine English prof at some university.


----------



## Sonal

Go west? But there's no smog! How will I breathe?


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Go west? But there's no smog! How will I breathe?


Deeply and pleasantly. You might even smell the roses!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Ahh I would love to go west and smell different scents for a pleasant change. Thanks guys for the fill, I'm gonna head over to the Cafe to calm my senses after a rather wild day at school.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, have a cup of decaf or herbal tea at the Cafe Chez Marc on me. Be careful not to step on the doxies.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thanks man....I'll keep an eye on every step


----------



## AppleAuthority

I was able to make a smooth 15 minute song on my guitar after relaxing over here. I now have found my place for inspiration!


----------



## SINC

The creative juices of The Shang are readily available at the Juice Bar. Help yourself anytime, AA.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I'll bring my Strat and PB next time and maybe get the input of the many other creative minds milling about...in fact, I think the next song I'll write will be on The Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, don't mind the doxies if they howl when you are playing your guitar. They do the same for my son when he plays, or when my wife sings. They are trying to sing along. However, whenever I try to sing, they howl/bay in a moanful manner. One almost thinks they are in pain. Go figure.


----------



## Sonal

Roses are highly overrated. Now lilies on the other hand... an Oriental lily wafts fragrance so strong, you don't need to stop to smell it. It'll knock you out from a distance--heck, you NEED the smog just keep that fragrance in check. 

SINC, this year I've had the worst luck with my lilies. First squirrels, then bulb rot (I think), then more squirrels, and now the dreaded lily beetle. I have some replacement plants in--hopefully, I can keep the lily beetle in check.... because it ONLY eats lilies....

Incidentally, my highly overrated roses didn't make it through the winter.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hmm...that's rather odd. Do they prefer specific melodies, or to whatever plays on the radio?


----------



## SINC

While I have never had the privilege to hear you warble Dr. G., I do trust the doxies judgment.

The wife and I are off in the motor home tomorrow to Aspen Beach Provincial Park for our yearly reunion with the "Former Edmonton Examiner Staff When It Was A Real Newspaper Reunion Camp Out".

A long, but important name of distinction to be sure. Too bad the forecast calls for nearly 100 mm of rain. but we DO need it.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Unfortunately I'm allergic to most flowers, grass, and lots of trees. Oddly enough, smog is one of the only things that keeps me from sneezing.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> The creative juices of The Shang are readily available at the Juice Bar. Help yourself anytime, AA.


And don't forget to drop in to Big Willy's BBQ to slap on the feed bag when you're hungry. Best Ribs north of Texas.

Welcome to the Shang AA.


----------



## MaxPower

AppleAuthority said:


> I'll bring my Strat .....


AA! Shame on you! Everyone knows that Gibson is the only guitar 

BYW, I have a Les Paul Studio and a Fender Pro Jr. Amp for sale if you know of anyone...


----------



## AppleAuthority

Unfortunately I can't afford a Gibson yet, but I'm very happy that I at least got a real Strat and not a fake guitar with the cash I got 

How much you want for each? I know some bands that might be interested.


----------



## MaxPower

Read your PM AA.

Just pulling your chain about the Strat. After all one of the best guitar players ever used a Strat strung backwards for a left handed genius


----------



## Cameo

Welcome to Ehmac AA and welcome most of all to the Shang - the only really "sane" place around. We serve Sunday brunch, coffee, muffins and various other goodies most mornings and a lot of relaxing, nonsensical fun. We have the "What's up Dach" comedy club, a lounge to put your feet up and join in the banter and much more. Lots of wit and repartee and never an obnoxious post!


----------



## Moscool

As we know, God needed not one but three Strats to make Blackie (note: the link also includes useful pricing references for your PM trades...  )


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, The Shang has been a most successful thread. To be honest, I thought that I would be starting a thread that would die after a few postings. Guess I was wrong. Of course, I also thought that I would only post a few postings myself to the ehMacLand forum. Guess I was wrong there as well.

Still, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "Since I am the only person that is never wrong, you mortals should not feel badly when you are in error. For it is in that moment when you realize that you are incorrect in a statement or an assumption when you approach my state of total correctness. This is why I am called 'The Sage from Salt Spring'. Heed my words and you shall be on the path to correctness and bliss."


----------



## SINC

We are off camping in the rain for the weekend. Back Sunday. Hope you all have as much fun this weekend as we will.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 

AA, fortunately for you, digital pictures of my garden are non-allergenic. As you might guess from my avatar, I have a special love of lilies.... which is being SORELY tested right now.


----------



## talonracer

G'morning all.

Just sayin hey before I go grab my coffee, high octane petrol and head back to BC to attend the wedding of one of my best friends.

Wish me no traffic!!


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, bon voyage. When are YOU getting married? We have all of the gifts that were initially sent for you and Monique, and then for Monique and Macnutt, and now since that little "duet" is "fini", I have all of these gifts taking up space here in The Shang. Let's see, four toaster, three microwaves, six wide screen DLP TV's, two PowerMacs, three iMacs, nine MiniMacs, four PowerBooks, eleven iBooks, 13 cell phones, 3 color laser printers, a salad bowl, a trip to Hawaii, 4 mink coats (his and hers), a sail boat, his and her ski boots, a trip to Vail, and the list goes on and on and on and on.......


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hello again, just dropping in for a sip at the Juice Bar after work before I head home for the night.

My Dad and his friends are having their big 50th birthday cruise tomorrow, so I'll actually be able to hang out in the Shang for a much longer period (unfortunately the area I live in doesn't currently offer high speed internet, leaving me to cope with strict online times during week days). Was supposed to go over to my friend (a drummer) for the morning to jam, but alas those plans aren't meant to be by the looks of it.

Oh and happy Father's Day to all if I miss posting it!


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, this might be a Sunday that I won't have to cook brunch and clean up after everyone leaves. I am going to take Father's day off this Sunday.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Everyone deserves a break!  Maybe you should grab a drink join me as I get in on the "What's up Dach" comedy club I've been hearing about!

Till then, I'm gonna grab some shut eye. Good night!


----------



## Dr.G.

The "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club does not allow any drinks stronger that orange juice in the club.


----------



## Ena

Quiet in here this morning. Re-heated coffee from yesterday wasn't too bad. You can count on me to drink it as I don't believe in throwing anything out.
Sadly I haven't bought a Father's Day gift in years. In our family Dad didn't like fuss so it evolved into giving him joke type gifts. His favourite was a wind up alarm clock, the round ones with bells on the top. Hands had a sputnik on one and a moon on the other.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, fresh coffee on the go now.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Dr.G. said:


> The "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club does not allow any drinks stronger that orange juice in the club.


 I wasn't suggesting any stronger than a Tropicana.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, try our house blend of OJ at the Cafe Chez Marc. It is from organically grown oranges, grown on family farms that pay good wages to their workers, do not employ child labor, and grow their oranges in an environmentally friendly manner.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I shall give that a try next visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, once you try our various products, there is no going back to the swill served in supermarkets or places like Starbucks.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Yeah I've noticed a quite exquisite product line here The Shang. I'm very impressed indeed.

What do you think about a selection of new Pages stationary for Father's Day?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have my hopes set on a new 60 GB iPod Photo + Griffin iTalk + Minolta A200 digital camera + ????


----------



## AppleAuthority

Dr.G. said:


> I have my hopes set on a new 60 GB iPod Photo + Griffin iTalk + Minolta A200 digital camera + ????


 Maybe an iMac G5 to complete the digital hub?


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, now that is a grand idea. Have a father's day muffin on the house at the Cafe Chez Marc. Be careful not to step on the doxies.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thanks again sir. The trouble would be choosing just the right cost-to-size ratio, being either inexpensive and 17", or lighter wallet and 20" magnificent inches.


----------



## Sonal

In honour of Father's day, and Dr. G's day off, I will be cooking brunch in the Shang. Brunch is on the house for all dads today.

Just pulling a fresh batch of muffins out of the oven right now, but we have eggs any way you want 'em, pancakes, waffles... all freshly made to order.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

I'll have crocodile sandwich, please.

Don't have too much time, so could you make it snappy?


----------



## Sonal

Absolutely.

Just don't mind the fly in your soup. He's just practicing his backstroke.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

Ah! Live croutons! The very best!


----------



## Sonal

Well you see, it's not a bug.

It's a feature.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

I'm sure I'll get a real buzz out of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, your waffles were GREAT!!!!!!!!! For dad's everywhere, I salute you and your culinary abilities. Merci.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

Had some of Sonal's waffle myself, Dr. G - she made it on the fly while cooking yours. 

Mmmm. Tasty. Must drop in more often.


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G, SQ, thank you. I'm glad you enjoyed the waffles. Hope you noticed the fresh fruit and the 100% Canadian maple syrup to go with them.

The secret ingredient, is a secret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you once again, Sonal, for making this father's day a grand event. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

The BBQ is getting up to temperature over at Big Willie's BBQ. Once everyone is done with brunch, head on over. I will be putting the ribs on shortly.


----------



## Cameo

As it is fathers day I know everyone is relaxing and sleeping in. Should anyone wander in I have the coffee brewing and left some treats in the kitchen along with paper plates and cups so no dishes to do today. Please dispose of the plates properly in the bag left for that purpose and I will drop by later on to get rid of it so no mice or bugs will invade.

Have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, re your comment that " As it is fathers day I know everyone is relaxing and sleeping in", all I am able to say is "If only!". My wife, son and doxies are still sleeping..............and it is almost 1PM here in St.John's!!!!!!!!!! I have been teaching online since about 9AM. Still, Sonal's waffles were great...............and Big Willie's doxie weiners should make for a great lunch.


----------



## Ena

Happy Father's Day. Hope those of you with wee ones didn't get awoken too early by excited gift givers.
Spanikopita are almost ready to bring for the BBQ. There's your all important green veggie for the day. Hope I made enough.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good Morning, or in some time zones, Good afternoon! Happy Father's Day to all.

I brought along some perogies to compliment the grand BBQ I heard is happening over at Big Willie's. I'm planning on bringing some special desserts for this evening after dinner as well!


----------



## SINC

Not often I am first in The Shang given my time zone, but am back from a soggy camping trip and popped in for a quick java.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, with all the rain Alberta has been having, we should open up our Cafe for free coffee, much like the Red Cross.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., the rain and high winds began on Friday at noon where we were camped at Gull Lake. It continued non stop with heavy, steady rain until mignight on Saturday. For a while there, we did not even have a road out of the camping area. It was completely flooded, but drained so we could leave on Sunday.

That being said, the country side is the most gogeous green and everything looks fresh and new. There is always a silver lining to every cloud it seems.


----------



## Carex

There was a bunch of us in BC this weekend, standing on the continental divide, just blowing as hard as we could to get the rain out of our province. I don't think it worked completely as the Kootenays got a big dump, but we had a decent weekend and the outlook is good. Unfortunately, we weren't big enough blowhards to spread the clouds out further, at they all seemed to have stopped and hammered Alberta.


----------



## MaxPower

Whew!

A very successful BBQ over at Big Wlly's BBQ for Father's Day.

There wasn't enough wet naps to get all of the BBQ sauce off of Dr. G's face and SINC wouldn't play anything but George Jones on the Juke Box. I was busy all day in the pit (BBQ talk for cooking the meat) making sure that the meat was done to perfection. It will take me a week to get the smell of mesquite and hickory out of my clothes and hair.

But in the end, it was all worth it. I'm still full from the ribs.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I had the doxies lick me clean. Now, they smell of mesquite and hickory. Thanks for the great food.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Whew!
> 
> A very successful BBQ over at Big Wlly's BBQ for Father's Day.
> 
> There wasn't enough wet naps to get all of the BBQ sauce off of Dr. G's face and SINC wouldn't play anything but George Jones on the Juke Box.


Aw, c'mon MaxPower. I played a couple of George Strait numbers too!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Yeah thanks guys, Dad loved it quite a bit!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, I had the doxies lick me clean. Now, they smell of mesquite and hickory. Thanks for the great food.


 Did you happen to count the doxies Dr. G.? One of the briskets looked awfully long and round. I hope I didn't make a terrible mistake


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's see..........there is Rootie..........there is Jack............there is Daisy...........and there is....................where is Abby???????????? Little Abby???????????? She was the runt of the litter which is why my wife brought her home with Jack. Where is little Abby????????????????????

Abby is second from the left in this picture.


http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=122522935203


----------



## SINC

Relax guys, she just curled up in that giant Texas bun for a nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am glad to hear that good news. Abby was the cutest of our four doxies, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

In honor of Jean Paul Sartre's 100 birthday, the Cafe Chez Marc shall have a special existentialism menu. 

We shall have to face the implications for personal action of a universe without purpose. We need to realize that each person is personally responsible for what he/she is and what he/she does. We need to understand that there are no values external to each person and no given human nature which he/she if obliged to fulfill. We need to understand that each person chooses his/her values and makes himself/herself, and may therefore choose to be a different person. This is the heart of Jean-Paul Sartre's philosophy.

Thus, on our menu today you may have anything you want, just so long as you prepare it yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

At the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club all day today, we shall have on-stage the internationally recognized troupe of "Dave Doublelump and his Dancing Druids" in honor of this being the summer soltice.


----------



## SINC

I assume the musical accompaniment is Drums, is it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ancient drums, Sinc. I can't say what animal it was made from, but I know that the Druids worshipped the Dachshund. However, the European Dachshund looks nothing like the doxies bred in North America.


----------



## Ena

Noble thoughts there Dr.G. on Jean Paul Sartre.

I'll make an air sandwich. First 'deep' joke my daughter understood when making suggestions about what kind of sandwich to put in her school lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I sent my son off to school contemplating the sound of one hand clapping and the sound that the reflection the full moon makes on a still lake. Luckily, we lived less than 60 meters from his K-6 school, and I was able to be home for lunch every day. Of course, when he reached grade 4, he was "too old" to have lunch at home like a little kid. He graduates from high school on Thursday, is taller than me now, and registers for university next month. Where did the time go??????

What is the sound made by the memory of a child's laughter?


----------



## Bolor

And you think it goes fast now doc? It keeps accelerating as you get older. For me it is waaaay too fast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, there are times when I would like to say "Stop the World!!! I want to get off!" Other times I just want to stop and "smell the roses". Other times I would like to go back to a moment in my past and just reflect upon what I once had and now have lost.


----------



## SINC

Yeah Bolor, I know what you mean. It seems like I just turned 60. Be darned if my BD doesn't happen again on Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have the Shang all ready for your gala event. A brotherly Pre-Kudos on another year older.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, many happy returns for the day to come. Oh to be 61 again.
Dr.G. You can still look back and reflect on you may have lost. Unfortunately, you can't change the past but you can move forward and look upon the past as a great learning experience. Some people say they would like to be young again and know what they know now. I always say that if I could be young again, I would not like to know. A lot of the fun was in the learning ... and trust me I made a lot of mistakes. Some I regret but never made that one again.


----------



## SINC

If I had it to do all over again, I would.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I have no regrets, just reflections. These were the moments in my life from which I learned to be the person I am today.


----------



## Ena

I like 39 plus tax as reply to the question of how old I am. (Liberace)


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> I like 39 plus tax as reply to the question of how old I am. (Liberace)


And I like honesty. I'm going to be 61 on Saturday.


----------



## Cameo

I turned 43 on the 8th of June - how's that for honesty? Honestly!


----------



## Dr.G.

Honesty is the best policy here in The Shang, Cameo. Of course, youth is wasted on the young. C'est la vie.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> I turned 43 on the 8th of June - how's that for honesty? Honestly!


Gee Cameo, you don't look a day over 34!


----------



## Sonal

Another birthday coming up--mine. I'll be 28 on July 4th.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Another birthday coming up--mine. I'll be 28 on July 4th.


Gosh, all the beautiful people seem to be born in June and July!


----------



## Bolor

Yup, my wife's birthday is June 30. So you are right Sinc, about the beautiful people.
I'm not ashamed of my age, but lately telling people I'm 67 makes me stop to reflect a bit. I don't think I should be that old, but getting up in the morning sure makes me feel like it.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> And I like honesty. I'm going to be 61 on Saturday.


That's my cheeky answer Sinc before I go on to tell people my age  
I'm 55 and happy in my own skin as the saying goes.


----------



## SINC

Yep Ena, cheeky is good at your age. Shows gumption and spirit. Nice to see you can take a joke too!

Stay happy in that skin, but keep it outta the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, always the gentleman. As you mother would say, "Always giving, never asking for anything in return, and always being the fine son...", or something like that. She much have been a fine woman to have helped to raise such a fine person, a person I am proud to call my pseudo-older brother. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

The best movie quotes of all time

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Marlon Brando was a contender in the American Film Institute's list of best quotes from U.S. movies. But No. 1 was Rhett Butler's parting shot to Scarlett O'Hara:

"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn."

Clark Gable's line to Vivien Leigh in 1939's "Gone With the Wind" led the AFI's list, announced in the organization's annual top-100 special that aired on CBS Tuesday.

Brando had the No. 2 and 3 quotes -- "I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse," from "The Godfather" and his "I coulda been a contender" speech from "On the Waterfront."

Judy Garland's Dorothy Gale came in fourth with "Toto, I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore," from The Wizard of Oz." At No. 5 was "Here's looking at you, kid," spoken by Rick (Humphrey Bogart) to Ilsa (Ingrid Bergman) in "Casablanca."

Bob Gazzale, producer of the AFI special, expected a "Casablanca" line would top the list, chosen through ballots sent to 1,500 filmmakers, actors, critics and others in Hollywood. Yet once the votes were counted, Rhett's retort seemed an obvious choice, Gazzale said.

"Frankly, it has become kind of the catch phrase of catch phrases," Gazzale said. "It's used in so many different ways. Who hasn't been in a relationship where you really give it your all, whether you're a man or a woman, and finally get to the point where you surrender and take back control of the situation with a simple line from the 1930s?"

Rounding out the top 10:

6. "Go ahead, make my day," Clint Eastwood, "Sudden Impact."

7. "All right, Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my close-up," Gloria Swanson, "Sunset Boulevard."

8. "May the Force be with you," Harrison Ford, "Star Wars."

9. "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night," Bette Davis, "All About Eve."

10. "You talking to me?", Robert De Niro, "Taxi Driver."


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, always the gentleman. As you mother would say, "Always giving, never asking for anything in return, and always being the fine son...", or something like that. She much have been a fine woman to have helped to raise such a fine person, a person I am proud to call my pseudo-older brother. Paix, mon frere.


Dr. G., I have always cut to the chase and simply said, "Always giving, never taking."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Always giving, never taking." That's it!!! Your mom was wise...........like her son.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I hope as a son I'm following those guidelines. I think my parents are pretty proud for my capabilities at my age!


----------



## Ena

Popped in for a quick 'hello' after a great day out hiking here: http://tinyurl.com/8kdbx
Stopped for tea on the way back. Tea comes in a pot with loose leaves. Had forgotten how good that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, what a great spot to go hiking. Great tea, as well. Merci.


----------



## Bolor

Sigh!
Ena, that is beautiful country out there. We here in the north east can only dream of beautiful country like that. We'll be out that way late this summer. hopefully, this year we'll make it over to the island.


----------



## SINC

What a lush place to walk, Ena!

I, on the other hand, just wish I could walk. My hip is out and I am in a lot of pain and confined to the bed or couch for a few days by the doc.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> I, on the other hand, just wish I could walk. My hip is out and I am in a lot of pain and confined to the bed or couch for a few days by the doc.


Speedy recovery as you 'Sinc' into the couch


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I shall send you a nature's heating pad for your hip -- a doxie. Believe me, when they settle in next to you, so long as you scratch behind their ear, they do not move. And the warmth they generate is a known cure for arthritis. Hopefully, it shall work for you.


----------



## SINC

I tried the same trick with my daughter's Lhasa Apso this morning Dr. G., and it seemed to help. That and a Tylenal 3 from the doc. Not as good as a Doxie of course, but the same principal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you need a doxie. I am sending out the Doxie Emergency Crew ASAP.


----------



## SINC

As day three with my hip dawns it is not much better, although mornings seem to be worse. A pain killer will help, as will the doxie, so hopefully it is better by tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the doxies should arrive shortly. Hang in there, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, the doxies should arrive shortly. Hang in there, mon frere.


Well, the drugs kicked in and I ventured down to the office today at noon to sign the payroll cheques.

I literally forced myself to make the 1 km walk to the local for a pint this afternoon. 
It hurt a bit, and took some time, but I feel better for it. I am in the motor home in the back forty and will watch a movie to kill time until the wife gets home from work about 11:30.

Nice and cool out here and the couch looks comfy enough for a snooze.

Thanks to all of you who e-mailed their concerns, but I am fine. Amazing how even good wishes from online friends I have never met can help the healing process.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when your are fully recovered, you may send the doxies home. However, do NOT send them back until you are FULLY recovered. Doctor's orders.


----------



## SINC

I guess the back is giving me a bit of a break on my BD. Not nearly so bad this a.m., but I will tread carefully today and not get doing anything to demanding.

Since the wife is working evenings again today, I will be celebrating alone. Maybe I will pick up the phone and invite a few friends over to the local and buy them all a birthday beer.

Dr. G., could you please set up a round of choice at Chez Marc's for all to enjoy free on me today?


----------



## talonracer

Ah, monsieur sinc, we shall be sure to hoist a pint and have a smile in your honor tonight at the R&C. Here is hoping you can make it down to the next one, whenever it may be!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the festivities have already started to celebrate your birthday. Nearly 2000 ehMacLanders have shown up at The Shang since this morning to wish you a happy birthday.


----------



## Cameo

I don't think I should have walked down to the multicultural festival today.
Think I gave myself heat stroke - headache and nauseous. Anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of this fast? Yuck!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I have a friend who lives in London, ON, and he was in TO this afternoon and thought he was going to die in the 42C humidex. Keep in mind that this person was with me in Athens, Georgia at the University of Georgia. 38C-45C humidex days were not uncommon in Athens or Atlanta (aka "Hotlanta"), with 90-100F AND 90%+ humidity. Luckily, The Shang is cooled in an environmentally friendly manner, with air-chilled by ice and spread throughout the Shang by the wagging of doxie tails.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of this fast? Yuck!


Yep.

Move WEST immediately, as in now.

Other than that, I can't assist.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Move WEST immediately, as in now.
Other than that, I can't assist."
Or, you could move east,
And not have to deal with this summer's beast.


----------



## Cameo

I love the heat and the sun - it doesn't normally bother me. Today I am just fine and have spent most of the day in the sun - hosed myself down a few times and sat in the sun - no problems - enjoyed it immensely. I am supposed to be finishing a flyer. Yesterday was really strange. I shall spend the night in the Shang if I ever feel that way again. Cool.


----------



## SINC

Well another day and the back pain is much less severe. Good enough in fact to head back to work in the morning. Amazing how that doxie cure always works.

A group of friends showed up here last evening about 5:00 and stayed until 10:30 or so to help celebrate my birthday. We played iTunes in the motor home and had a cribbage tourney. When I checked the fridge today, there was only a half dozen ales left. Not bad as I bought 36 yesterday.

Good thing their wives picked them all up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I was able to buy your gift today at an auction in London (via the phone). It is an original hand-written copy of "God Bless The Shangri-la", written by Melvin Berlin, Irving's younger brother. The words are inspiring, and can be sung to the tune of "God Bless America". Not sure which was written first, since the Berlin brothers never discussed their individual work.


"God Bless The Shangri-la", 
by Melvin Berlin

"While the storm clouds gather far across the sea,
Let us swear allegiance to a land that's free.
Let us all be grateful for ehMacLand so fair,
As we raise our voices in a solemn prayer.

God Bless the Shangri-la.
Place that I love.
Stand beside her, and guide her,
Thru the night with a light from above.
From the mountains, to the prairies ,
To the oceans, white with foam.
God bless the Shangri-la
My home sweet home."


----------



## Sonal

What a fabulous day. Spent it out on the Toronto islands picnicking with some friends. 

Big crowds today due to both the dragonboat races and the Pride Parade in the city, but still, such a beautiful part of the city with such amazing views of the lake.


----------



## MaxPower

A lot happens when you are away from the Shang for five days.

Two weeks ago, my son took a fever (no cowbell jokes please) and for some reason it wouldn't break. The Doctor at emergency diagnosed it as strepped throat. Antibiotics were perscribed and it seemed to clear it up.

Eventually the fever got worse and once again wouldn't break. Two more trips to the Emergency and two doctors visits later and they still couldn't diagnose what was wrong. Just a Virus was all they could guess. On Wednesday he wasn't getting any better. Very lethargic, fever, moaning. Translation: one very sick little boy. Another trip to the Emergency and this time the Doctor on call wasn't happy with the O2 levels in his blood so he ordered an emergency transportation to McMaster Sick kids Hospital where he would remain the next five days.

The fluids were pumped into him, more tests were taken and still they all cme back negative. The Doctors were stumped. Eventually they called it Septic Stress but still had no solid diagnosis.

Today he came home and appears to be doing much better. But we are still scared that he isn't out of the woods just yet. We will get a follow up visit with the pediatrician, so we will see how that goes.

Poor little guy has just had the worst luck with his health in his short life.


----------



## Sonal

MP, that is some very scary stuff to go through. Glad to hear he is doing better, and I wish all the best for him to continue to improve.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Sonal for the kind words.

Scary can't begin to describe it. My son is VERY energetic, which makes it very hard for the GP's to diagnose him. Only when it gets to the point of the way he was on Wednesday is when the really take notice.

Too bad really. At least he was able to get the care he needed.

As troubled as our health care system is though, when it works, it works well.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of your little guy's trials MaxPower. I wish him, you and his Mom all the best.

Sometimes one has to find the courage to endure hard times and it sounds to me like all of you have done just that.

I'll ask the "big guy" tonight for a little relief for my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, Septic Stress Shock is no laughing matter. Watch him VERY closely, even when he seems well and happy. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

An early cuppa and I am off to work. The back is better, but if I move too quickly, it reminds me it is still there.


----------



## Carex

Stiff upper lip MP, I'm sure he'll pull through. Viral infections and the like are very difficult to diagnose. It is just a guessing game for the docs, and are often never fully resolved. Get him through the woods and playing again and all will be well. 

Any coffee left Sinc?


----------



## Ena

MP, I hope today has you seeing some improvement in your wee one.

Was in Regina area over the weekend for a surprise party for some friends held on a farm. Prairie folk sure know how to hold a good party  Was great to be back in the open spaces. Got to experience being stuck in the gumbo from all the rain.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone.

MP jr. is one tough little kid. By the fourth day in the hospital, he was almost at full energy, bouncing off the walls. Today he is playing like his old self. I would guess he is running at 95%


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, we should give MPjr a doxie pup when and if Daisy has a litter this summer.


----------



## MaxPower

That's a kind gesture indeed Dr. G.

Are they Hypoallergenic?? Just curious.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Back is much better, but now I have a dreadful summer cold. Will it never end?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I know all about your cold. The doxies returned from their mission of mercy to help you................................and gave me your cold.  We are brothers in the sniffles.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, sadly, wirehaired dachshunds are NOT hypoallergenic. They have two layers of coats, and shed them throughout the year if they are not "stripped" (a way of brushing a doxie with a special comb). When the windows are open, and the wind blows through the house (we have mostly wooden flooring), the doxie hair "dust bunnies" look like small rats running aroung the hall. I have to use a Swiffer sweeper a few times a day to avoid this evolution of a new species.


----------



## SINC

Yet another day that the cold persists. Runny nose, cough and a sore throat in June? This is the first cold I have had in 10 years. I had forgotten how uncomfortable one feels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have sent you some "Hair of the Doxie", which is somewhat similar to "Hair of the Dog" for a next-day hangover cure. However, this needs to be swallowed quickly and while seated. Within about an hour you should feel 100%. You might even have the urge to chase a badger or two............or howl at the moon. Good luck, mon frere.


----------



## Bolor

I hope your cold gets better real soon. A summer cold is particularly uncomfortable with hot weather ... so maybe you are fortunate in that regard, Sinc.
Watch out for those badgers


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I have sent you some "Hair of the Doxie", which is somewhat similar to "Hair of the Dog" for a next-day hangover cure. However, this needs to be swallowed quickly and while seated. Within about an hour you should feel 100%. You might even have the urge to chase a badger or two............or howl at the moon. Good luck, mon frere.


Oh Dr. G. I hope my services will not have to be called on once again to protect the Shang from SINC the WereDoxie.


----------



## SINC

Sniffle, sneeze, sorry about that.


----------



## Ena

There is an overwhelming odour of chicken soup at Chez Marc. Must be for those of you with colds. I took the liberty of adding a couple of fresh bay leaves for a bit of variety.

Back to work this morning after eighteen days of annual leave. Day was half done by the time I woke up


----------



## SINC

Ah, bay leaves. Thanks Ena, I had forgotten the aromatic effect of those leaves. I feel better already!


----------



## Cameo

A few days ago someone backed into my car - left a foot long scrape on my car -took paint right off. He was decent - even came to my door to tell me about it.
I have, from the beginning, taken my car into an auto body shop I know and had any touch ups done. I told this fellow I want him to pay for the touch up and that my fellow wouldn't charge alot. It will cost him 125 dollars and I phoned him to tell him. He called me back and said that he would be here tonight at
6:30 even though I was prepared to give him two - three weeks to come up with it. He hasn't shown. Since he didn't ignore my phone call and even called to give me a time and date I believe he means what he says. Am I being naive?


----------



## SINC

Trust in your fellow man is a good thing. Perhaps something more important came up. He had the decency to inform you, and take responsibility for his actions.

I'm a softy, but I would consider giving him another chance before condemning him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Ena, yes, we are making homemade chicken soup, just like my grandmother once made in "the old country". I can't reveal her secret, but it will not kill you, only make you healthy, happy and wise. Since you are already happy and wise, maybe it shall make you super healthy? We shall see.

I shall send it out ASAP vie Doxie Express.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. New day and the cold persists. Now accompanied by a cough. I took the day off to try and get this thing under control.

Just bought a new Airport Extreme Base station and an Airport Express for the motor home so I can surf better out in the back forty.

I could be off line for a while today as I try to hook all this up. I will let you know how I make out later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, by the time you are back online, the doxies shall have completed their "mission of mercy" with your chicken soup.


----------



## Sonal

Spicy food, SINC, if you can take them. They'll clear your sinuses up. Ginger is an especially good one, garlic too. (It's my mom's cure.) And lots of vitamin C.

My alternative to chicken noodle soup is a good hot and sour soup with lots of tofu and noodles. The warm liquid and the protein helps.


----------



## Carex

I like the garlic and ginger idea. I recently picked up a couple of my favorite chocolate bars in the whole world. They are called Gabriola Bars and they are made on, surprise, surprise, Gabriola Island. Dark chocolate bar with a garlic and ginger truffle centre. They are awesome. The garlic is very subtle and should not be knocked until it is tried!!


----------



## SINC

Well, I am back on line and the base station is working fine. But the #$%^ Airport Express refuses to cooperate.


----------



## Carex

I'm sorry, I missed one of those words. It didn't give me any hints in the Dictionary either. #$%^ was it?


----------



## nussajane

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I shall send you a nature's heating pad for your hip -- a doxie. Believe me, when they settle in next to you, so long as you scratch behind their ear, they do not move. And the warmth they generate is a known cure for arthritis. Hopefully, it shall work for you.


Apparently the purring of a cat is good for healing bones and bodies generally.
Cats are good at recovering from trauma. Must be where the nine lives idea comes from.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal and Carex, the next time you are sick and you try some of my grandmother's recipe for chicken noodle soup you shall throw away everything else. The trick is to use a free-range chicken, and to pluck out the feathers by hand on a Tuesday. The cooking process is part of my grandmother's secret, so I cannot reveal anything else. I have been nominated for the Nobel Prize for Medicine twice because of this "discovery", but since I will not give out the recipe, it cannot be replicated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nussajane, I like stroking cats. Doxies are oddly shaped, but I love stroking their ears, and they love me to scratch behind their ears.


----------



## Carex

What if I pluck the chicken on a Wednesday? Or if I get sick on Wednesday? I would have a long time to wait for relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, remember the old Yiddish proverb "Pluck a chicken for your soup on a Wednesday, and for the rest of the week dismay." Tuesday is THE day.


----------



## Carex

Now that you mention it, yes, I had completely forgotten about that old Yiddish chicken plucking on Wednesday proverb. Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## SINC

The Proverbial City Child Was Getting His First Glimpse Of Farm Life. He Sat Down Beside The Farmer's Wife Who Was In The Process Of Plucking A Chicken. The Youngster Watched Her For A while And Then Asked, 'Do You Take Off Their Clothes Every Night?'


----------



## Carex

And then comes 'The Dip'. Yikes.


----------



## Dr.G.

42 minutes until Canada day, 5 1/2 hours before sunrise and the doxies and I out on the front lawn putting up the Canadian flag. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is from a Rex Murphey piece on the CBC in 1998.

"Remembrance Day is not a glorification of war and its sacrifices; it is a reminder of its dread, its waste and its evil. The marches past the memorials, the musters of aging soldiers, the reveries of friends long lost, of the nightmares and nobilities of Dieppe and Normandy, Beaumont, Hammel and Vimy Ridge, are commanded to memory one day each year more to the service of hope than celebration. I think part of the sadness of Remembrance Day is that we sense how thin is that hope that we shall not repeat what we are remembering, just as I think that its true glory is the belief that the remembrance is the only durable shape human hope can assume. For the National, I'm Rex Murphy."

Beaumont Hammel is especially significant for Newfoundlanders and Labradorians. On the morning of July 1, 1916, 790 men from the Royal Newfoundland Regiment went "over the top". British and Canadian forces held back, leaving the Newfoundlanders to make it alone. Of the 790 that set out into the hail of German gunfire, only 68 were at roll call the following morning. 

Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Battle of the Somme was the great turning point in the war. The hopes of a generation of Newfoundlanders that went to war so willingly in 1914 were crushed once and for all. It annihilated the Newfoundland Regiment, the colony’s premier contribution to the imperial war effort. The results were devastating, leaving Newfoundlanders bereft and confused, with a sense of loss that marked an entire generation. The legacy of the Battle of Beaumont Hamel continues to the present day, with special commemorations taking place every July 1.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Before it was a province of Canada, Newfoundland was a country. It had its own flag, its own currency, its own Government, and its own anthem, patriotically called the Ode to Newfoundland. The Ode was sung at important occasions, at the end of the proceedings and after the last bars of God Save the King had faded away. For although it was its own, the little independent nation was still tied to and felt much obliged to King and Country.

Without caps, without rifles, and with puttees (cloth strips wrapped from ankle to knee) of blue rather than khaki, as was the standard British uniform, the first contingent of Fighting Newfoundlanders arrived in England in October of 1914. Over the next four years over 6130 Newfoundlanders and Labradorians served. Known as the Blue Puttees, the Newfoundland Regiment threw their lives into the war effort, so much so that, at the onset of World War II, Sir Winston Churchill looked around at all the resources available in his war cabinet boardroom and asked: "Where are the Newfoundlanders?"

Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

As visitors enter the Beaumont-Hamel Memorial Park, they pass a plaque with verses by John Oxenham: 

Tread softly here! Go reverently and slow! 
You let your soul go down upon its knees 
And with bowed head, and heart abased strive hard 
To grasp the future gain in the sore loss! 
For not one foot of this dank sod but drank 
Its surfeit of the blood of gallant men. 
Who for their faith their hope - for life and liberty 
Here made the sacrifice - here gave their lives 
And gave right willingly - for you and me. 

From this vast altar-pile the souls of men 
Sped up to God in countless multitudes. 
On this grim cratered ridge they gave their all. 
And giving won. 
The peace of Heaven and immortality 
Our hearts go out to them in boundless gratitude. 
If ours - then God's for His vast charity 
All sees, all knows, all comprehends - save bounds 
He has repaid their sacrifice - and we - ? 
God help us if we fail to pay our debt 
In fullest full and all unstintingly!



Lest we forget.


----------



## SINC

May I be the first to offer my Happy Canada Wishes to all our members in Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and once again Happy Canada Day! A lovely dawn light show here, so peaceful and still without a hint of breeze. A great day to celebrate.


----------



## MaxPower

Happy Canada Day all.

SINC, Make sure you secure your Airport to ensure that no one hijacks your connection.

Check your WAP settings, rename the network to a unique name and give the network a secure password. Also, if you want to totally lock it down, set the MAC address to accept only your laptop.

It sounds difficult, but it is actually quite simple.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we here in NL wish you, and the rest of Canada a Happy Canada Day. Went to the sunrise service atop Signal Hill and an improptu memorial service for the Battle of Beaumont-Hamel.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Happy Canada Day all.
> 
> SINC, Make sure you secure your Airport to ensure that no one hijacks your connection.
> 
> Check your WAP settings, rename the network to a unique name and give the network a secure password. Also, if you want to totally lock it down, set the MAC address to accept only your laptop.
> 
> It sounds difficult, but it is actually quite simple.


I got the base Airport Extreme to work just fine and used 128 bit password protected, but try as I might, I cannot get the Airport Express to work.

For whatever reason, it will not connect to the internet. that darn green glowing light is eluding me. I get a great signal from it, but that is all.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Canada Day everyone, from the nation's largest city.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same to you, Sonal, from Canada's most easterly major city.


----------



## Bolor

Happy Canada day from Timmins On. Timmins was the largest city in North America in area. I don't know if we still hold that distinction or not. Doesn't really matter. I am sure we have the largest black flies and mosquitoes


----------



## talonracer

Happy Canada Day to everyone from... uh... Canada's most cowboy-infested city?


----------



## Dr.G.

Would you believe that in PEI, the heart of Canadian Confederation, there is a National Dachshund Dog Show???????? One of our doxies, Jack, shall be entered representing NL. For the next week he shall be in training, focusing upon attaining his Zen "center". Thus, any emergencies shall be handled by the other three doxies, Daisy, Abby and Rootie.


----------



## Carex

I hope MP has the barbie fired up for the Canada Day BBQ! I am getting the growlies already and it is only 10:30 here on the Left Coast. I've got a couple nice sockeye to throw on there if anyone is hungry.


----------



## SINC

Success! Finally got the #$%^ Airport Express properly programed and running in the motor home. Just finished a high speed test with pretty good results:

2040 kbps down

614 kbps up

Mucho faster out here now than it has ever been. Thank goodness that frustrating set up is over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, we shall be having hamburgers in the next hour or so, so why not come on over. If you don't show up, we shall give your hambergers to the doxies.


----------



## talonracer

mmm... hamburgers... I'm on my way!


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, remember, these are hamburgers................so do NOT eat the doxies (aka "weiner dogs"). Merci.


----------



## talonracer

hooo boy. I try to eat vegetarian as much as I can, but still eat meat once or twice a week. The doxies are safe - I'd never be THAT hungry!


----------



## Sonal

Well, hey tr, we'll toss a couple Sonal-special portobello mushroom burgers on the grill for you.

The rest of you can put one on top of your burgers.


----------



## talonracer

Hey that sounds awesome... you bring those and I'll bring some of that new Sleeman's draught... we'll have a great summer's eve.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> I hope MP has the barbie fired up for the Canada Day BBQ! I am getting the growlies already and it is only 10:30 here on the Left Coast. I've got a couple nice sockeye to throw on there if anyone is hungry.


Sorry Carex, I had the Day off from the BBQ today. The family and I went to a BBQ at our friends house, where they had a BBQ consisting of Serbian sausages and Hamburgs. The sausages were stuffed with Garlic. My wife won't let me near her, so the sausage must be good  

Perhaps I'll fire up the grill sometime this week.


----------



## Sonal

TR--the Sleeman's sounds fabulous.... A great way to spend a summer evening. 

Let the backyard party begin.


----------



## SINC

Big Rock's Jack Rabbit is also a nice summer treat. At only 3.8% it is very light and only half the carbs and calories too.


----------



## MaxPower

President's Choice 2.6 or Labatt's Sterling is a good beer as well - for the low carb variety.

I was in Toronto the other week and had a Argentinian beer. Very nice. reminded me of a Mexican cervesa.


----------



## talonracer

"low carb"? What!?

Nay, good sir! Sleemans, Rickards, Granville Island or Okanagan Springs, s'il vous plait.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, the Shang is alcohol free.


----------



## SINC

There are some excellent alcohol free wines and beers available on the market that are well suited for consumption in The Shang. Enjoy the taste with non of the after effects!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have a variety of healthy, natural and alcohol-free drinks. We do keep your favorite brands of alcohol-free wines and beers in stock, however.


----------



## SINC

You mean you stock prune juice too?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we took your specific request for prune juice and got in you favorite brand -- "Old Fart". I had never heard of it before, but our motto is "The customer is always right, unless they are wrong, and we shall get whatever they desire". This motto is just below the sign "In God we trust, all others pay cash".  Paix, mon frere.


----------



## talonracer

yikes. i'll stick with coffee, thanks.

and a seat by the window for sinc!


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, we are brewing up a batch of "hair of the doxie" for your "morning after" one of those Calgary drinking get-togethers. It is like "hair of the dog", only stronger. It is now a banned substance at the Calgary Stampede because the animals went wild when they were given a bit to "perk them up" for the riders.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, speaking of the Calgary Stampede, is it true that there shall be doxie chuck wagon races this year????


----------



## SINC

Just in case, you can always see 'em run here:

http://www.weinerdograces.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Flash animated short haired standard doxies are just not the same as the real thing. I wonder how they get them to buck a rider off their back???


----------



## SINC

Sadly, that is the case, Dr. G.

But they do provide a giggle!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still, the days of doxies roaming freely around the praries, avoiding the buffalo stampedes, are long gone. It was estimated that over 50,000,000 doxies once roamed freely in North America. Now, even though they are the 5th most popular dog in North America (according to AKC and CKC registrations), the days of the freely roaming doxie are long gone.


----------



## SINC

Long gone much like this year's crop of icebergs in St. John's?

Seems to me I read they are scarce this year for whatever reason.


----------



## SINC

That was a bit of a lame comeback now that I see it.

Sorry, but today has not been a pleasant one. I awoke at 3:30 a.m. in extreme pain. My hip had gone out again and the pain was almost more than I could bear. I could not even walk. I finally got in to see my doctor around one this afternoon. I made it with my wife's help and a cane. He gave me some more T3s and some Diclofenac for the pain and ordered an x-ray first thing Monday morning.

The meds have helped marginally as I am still in a lot of pain. It will be early to bed for this guy tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your hip, Sinc. No doxie jokes for this pain. Hang in there, mon frere.

Yes, the icebergs were on their way, and we had iceberg weather...................and then they were blown off into the Atlantic Ocean. I have not seen a single one this year. Such is Life.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC.

Hang in there. I hope your hip feels better soon.


----------



## Cameo

Boy, tis the weekend for injuries. I have a bruised and swollen foot from a bite (I think) and just got back from emergency with my son - he has probably cracked his ribs falling off his bike. Sinc has a hurt hip.....


----------



## talonracer

and talonracer has a bruised heart... alas, alas....


----------



## SINC

Morning all. The drugs have kicked in and I am pain free for the first time in days. What a relief. I had not before experienced pain to the point of nausea, not do I ever recall grunting aloud from pain, but this was incredible.

With x-rays scheduled for tomorrow morning, I look forward to finding and repairing the problem.

At least I can enjoy the day and can concentrate well enough now to attempt this week's columns.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr's orders SINC. Relax, have couple of cold ones and enjoy the day.


----------



## Clockwork

A friend of mine has bad arthritis and often told me how he would be in so much pain that he would throw up. I had never experienced this, until one day I had a bad migraine and threw up about 10 times. It was horrible. I am so fortunate that it has not happened again. I couldn't imagine how it must feel for people who are chronically in pain. I was in chronic pain for a short time and know how that feels. For me it went away this time. Hopefully they can help you out Sinc


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Dr's orders SINC. Relax, have couple of cold ones and enjoy the day.


Ah, good solid advice from MP the MD.

OK, I will, I will!


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's all think healthy today. With a bit of meditation, we can get away from medication. Yoga is better than beer.................and a doxie is better than just about anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wish Jack well. He is in a dog show in two hours, up against an Elkhound from Norway. Tough competiton for "Silent Jack". We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

> Yoga is better than beer.


Funny you mention that, since I've been skipping my yoga classes lately in favour of drinking beer, recovering from drinking beer, meeting new people whom I might someday drink beer with.


----------



## Sonal

In any case, healthy positive energy being directed your way, SINC & Cameo. (Sorry TR, but I have nothing for a bruised heart.)


----------



## talonracer

That's okay Sonal. Perhaps I'll come out and share many beers with ya. For a short while at least, that sometimes helps.


----------



## Cameo

Cure for a bruised heart - well, as with all bruises it fades with time.
Be optomistic - there's always tomorrow and the new adventure. Always something to look forward to if the attitude is right. Sinc, hope the hip is better soon. I occasionally suffer from migraines and the only cure is to vomit a couple of times.

Spent a couple of hours in emergency last night with my youngest who probably cracked a rib doing stunts on his bike. Asked the doctor while I was there if a spider bite could cause bruising and he said it depended on the spider and the reaction. I am pretty sure my foot is the cause of a stupid spider - can't stand the things. They gave my son a prescription for painkillers and told him to keep mobile but carefully. Evidently, they used to bind the ribs and by doing so restricted breathing - which in turn often led to pnuemonia.


----------



## MBD

Yikes Sinc, take it easy and mend that hip! My mom's boss fell walking her dog (then a puppy German Shepherd) and broke her hip. The dog then would not let anyone near her to help her!

My boss just broke her arm falling off her bike (right in front of work). I don't ever want to break a bone - stitches, that's my thing. I've had lots of stitches!


----------



## SINC

MBD said:


> Yikes Sinc, take it easy and mend that hip!


Ah, great Yet another prescription I like from yet another "MD".

Now I have to take it easy AND have a cold one as per MP's prescription.

Darn, it's a tough job, but I'll do it!


----------



## Dr.G.

I think I should set up the Shangri-la Health Care Clinic and have an open door policy. A great many of you are suffering physical and emotional problems.

The doctor is in. How may I help heal you????????


----------



## Cameo

Emotional problems? Not here in the Shang! Peace and serenity reign supreme.


----------



## MBD

I think talonracer is Angst ridden. Me, I just have itchy feet because it's been too dry a summer in Ontario!


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, I am not allowed to reveal tr's "therapy", but for itchy feet I prescribe a doxie to lick your feet each morning and evening. You wash your feet well, and then wiggle your toes in front of them. So long as your foot does not resemble a badger, it is a therapeutic experience.


----------



## Sonal

Cameo, we come to the Shang as a break from our emotional problems, but out there, in the cold, cruel world.... (Or muggy, smoggy world, as the case may be.)

Still, if having something good to look forward to is the cure for a bruised heart, then TR, I think we must look forward to creating the "Bruised Hearts" Club, meetings at a nice pub with a nice, full pitcher and a few pint glasses.... 

It suddenly occurs to me that I've been talking about beer a lot lately....


----------



## MBD

Ooooo tickly!


----------



## talonracer

Sonal, you're invited to the next Calgary get-together.

I think I shall be forced into a lot of "therapy" over stampede - not sure if I am scared or excited.

I don't know. Angst-ridden? Perhaps it's true what they say, the artist needs to suffer. If only that were true... I would be painting some masterpieces!


----------



## Sonal

TR--thanks for the invite. I'd be honoured to be the Torontonian amongst Albertans.

Angst is highly underrated. If there were no angst, there would be no stories, no music....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, the feelings of angst, next to the feelings of despair, are the two main problems we face here in my clinic. 

The doctor is in.....................no waiting necessary. Next!!!


----------



## SINC

Well, I don't have any angst over my x-ray this morning, but speaking of which, I better get my butt in gear and get it done!


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G.--well, no despair, but good and angsty. What does the good doctor prescribe?

SINC--hope the X-ray results go well, and they figure out how to fix up your hip.


----------



## talonracer

And I'm just a melting pot of emotions. Angst, despair, frustration, rage, and just a bit of hope thrown in to make it all bubble nicely.

I think Dr TR advises a long hard drive in a shiny black Talon. Or perhaps an evening spent with the lovely blonde girl coming over to my apartment after I get back from the gym tonight...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, for your angst I prescribe a tea made from valarian root, with a bit of sassafras root for flavor. Drink a cup or two at night, pet a doxie or two in your lap while you sip your tea, and by tomorrow morning, your anxiety shall be gone.


----------



## Sonal

Well, I took the good doctor's prescription for angst and the world is a calmer place. Except perhaps for that my cats haven't quite forgiven me for breaking the "no dogs" rule.

I'm putting on a fresh pot of coffee if anyone would like one.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, how did the X-ray go yesterday? I hope all is well. I get every morning with a sore hip that aches right down to my ankles. It take a couple of hours to work it out to where it is bearable enough to walk on. I got nailed big-time last year with rheumatoid arthritis and it has taken this long to see a specialist. I see him next week in Ottawa.
We had an article in our paper this morning regarding the smoking ban coming into effect this week. St Albert was mentioned as one of the bars ... The Blind Pig. He said his business was down considerably. I think it will come back if the place is as popular as he indicated.


----------



## talonracer

ohhhh, done, Sonal!

After being up till the wee hours of the morning talking to a beautiful girl, I need some coffee to get the blood moving now.

mmmmm coffee....


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Sinc, how did the X-ray go yesterday? I hope all is well. I get every morning with a sore hip that aches right down to my ankles. It take a couple of hours to work it out to where it is bearable enough to walk on. I got nailed big-time last year with rheumatoid arthritis and it has taken this long to see a specialist. I see him next week in Ottawa.
> We had an article in our paper this morning regarding the smoking ban coming into effect this week. St Albert was mentioned as one of the bars ... The Blind Pig. He said his business was down considerably. I think it will come back if the place is as popular as he indicated.


Bolor, I had the x-ray, but no result yet. That will take a couple of days before I know what's what. I will keep you posted. 

And yes, there are lots of complaints about the smoking bylaw here. One bingo hall (of two) closed their doors due to a 70% drop in business. This is a big hurt for 37 charities who used to benefit from that hall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, told you so. Paix.


----------



## MBD

Hey! My feet aren't itchy anymore either!  Hope your hip is feeling a bit better Sinc!


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, doxie licks will do it every time. Next.................


----------



## talonracer

I'd be content with a nice comfy chair, somewhere to put my feet up and a nice cuppa to go with my book. Or perhaps my sketchbook - I've been really wishing I had time to even doodle lately.


----------



## SINC

Oh my, I am going to regret this, but doodle who tr?


----------



## Sonal

Just got back from my art class, where I painted some of my angst away in good artiste-y fashion, and am now breathing in the scent of a very beautiful birthday bouquet of lilies from a good friend.

It's almost as good as scratching doxie ears.


----------



## Carex

I seek refuge in the Shang from the vitriol that is being spewed in these parts today. Very active day for many!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, anything that is almost as good as scratching behind a doxie who is sleeping on your lap is an activity that should be nurtured. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, the Shang is an oasis from all the back and forth arguements that have been going on in a couple of other threads.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Carex, yes, the Shang is an oasis from all the back and forth arguements that have been going on in a couple of other threads.


Which is why I am staying right here in the Shang....


----------



## SINC

Yep, the serenity here is worth the visit every time.


----------



## Bolor

And I'll have another cup of coffee please. I read through a couple of those threads .... whew! I'm not even going to bother with them today. Just going to relax in the warm sunshine and do some yard work. I'll be back later for some lemonade.


----------



## Sonal

Well, you know, this is the longest thread on ehMac for a reason..... every one needs a place of peace and tranquility.


----------



## SINC

It's my daily visit here that keeps a smile on my face!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, we are the folks that bring you serenity, inner peace and tranquility.........and doxies. Would you believe that I was getting a headache from reading all the back and forth anger in a few of those other threads????? Luckily, I have the motherload of doxies to sooth this pain.


----------



## CN

I feel like a refugee after some of those threads. I'm staying here. Where its safe.



Dr. G, you seem to be the authority on doxies, and I was wondering if mini-doxies exist? Also, do they shed much (I have bad allergies for just about everything; grass, pollen, pet dander, you name it)? Just curious.


----------



## MBD

Heh heh, I came here because I went nuts reading those threads too.


----------



## Dr.G.

CN, there are standard and mini-doxies, in the smooth, long-haired and wirehaired versions. I am allergic to dogs, and need to get allergy shots to keep me from becoming dog food for my five dogs. A smooth mini doxie is cute. They are fragile, however, since there is not a great deal of body to support their long back. A standard doxie (we have four) is built stronger, even though they have the same proportions.


----------



## Dr.G.

As it is written on the front entrance of The Shang, "Give us your tired, your poor, your huddled masses, yearning to get away from insults, flames and trolling threads. I life up my lamp of peace and tranquility."


----------



## Sonal

It seems the good doctor has revealed the secret to his inner tranquility--he has easy access to a swarm of doxies.


----------



## SINC

Sonal, the lillies in our garden have just started to bloom. I shall shoot a few photos over the next few days to share them with the Shang.


----------



## MBD

What would you call a group of doxies? A herd?


----------



## Ena

Ahhhhhhhhhh! Deep exhale and shoulders relaxing now;-)
Lovely temperate atmosphere in here. 
Help yourself to a home made Nanaimo bar or a Muskoka bar.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, they are a pack of doxies. It is amazing to watch them all bolt out the front door, running to the end of the driveway, daring any and all to set foot on our territory. Sadly, if someone is actually walking down the street, it becomes a difficult situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, breathe in...................stretch................hold it...............breathe out. Think of nothing as you clear your mind...................picture the falling cherry blossoms, and listen for the sound that the full moon makes upon a still lake.....................now close your eyes and feel the soft fur of the doxie............become one with the doxie, as you become one with Nature and your own inner self...........................


----------



## talonracer

SINC said:


> Oh my, I am going to regret this, but doodle who tr?


  Oh my!

Well, there's a cute lil redhea- NO! You won't be gettin me in trouble in the Shang!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hey guys! First time back in the Shang after being away for a few weeks (between Grad, parties, and other things there just hasn't been time), and I'm sorry to hear about a few people getting hurt a while back--I'm sure the doxies are keeping everyone in check. So how's your summers going so far?


----------



## Bolor

Ahh, peace and serenity ... "I'm lovin' it
)


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, AA. I believe that there is something in the Bible about the one doxie that goes missing from the pack of 100 doxies, and someone goes off to look for this one lost doxie, leaving the rest behind? Something like that..............

Still, welcome home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, a day without your wisdom is a day without true tranquility.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Ahh yes, thank you dear friends. I couldn't agree more with those words, Bolor. And yes, Dr. G, I do recall reading that story somewhere along those powerful pages.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been looking through the Bible for this passage. Any help out there would be appreciated. Merci.


----------



## Bolor

Gosh, darn, Dr.G. (shuffling feet) you are too kind. Truth to tell, I wish I could muster a fraction of the wisdom of most of the people in this thread ... yourself, Sinc, Sonal, Carex, Ena and all the others I have missed. That is one of the reasons I frequent the shang. Of course I enjoy the light banter as well.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well I would imagine that story should be near the beginning of when Jesus entered the Bible--gosh, I should know this considering I just graduated from "The Good Shepherd Catholic School"


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, do NOT downplay your own importance to this community, and especially here in The Shang. I can't think of one person who would put you on the list of "I ignore his/her posts". I think that you and lotus are similar in that you do not bring about any negative thoughts when you posts come up somewhere/anywhere in ehMacLand. So, wisdom is only a word. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, yes, it had something to do about a shepherd going off to look for the one doxie that went astray. What part of the Bible might this be found???


----------



## Bolor

Thanks again Doc.


----------



## Cameo

Hello - back to the thread of safety, peace, tranquility and sanity. I have just popped over here to say "hello" and "Thinking of you".


----------



## Dr.G.

Found it....

"What man of you, having an hundred dachshunds, if he lose one of them, doth not leave the ninety and nine in the wilderness, and go after that which is lost, until he find it? And when he hath found it, he layeth it on his shoulders, rejoicing. And when he cometh home, he calleth together his friends and neighbours, saying unto them, Rejoice with me; for I have found my doxie which was lost."


----------



## Dr.G.

Wecome back to you as well, Cameo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you have earned all of my praise with your wisdom.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Matthew 18:12:

"What do you think? If a man owns a hundred sheep, and one of them wanders away, will he not leave the ninety-nine on the hills and go to look for the one that wandered off? And if he finds it, I tell you the truth, he is happier about that one sheep than about the ninety-nine that did not wander off. "Suppose one of you has a hundred sheep and loses one of them. Does he not leave the ninety-nine in the open country and go after the lost sheep until he finds it? 5And when he finds it, he joyfully puts it on his shoulders 6and goes home. Then he calls his friends and neighbors together and says, 'Rejoice with me; I have found my lost sheep.' 7I tell you that in the same way there will be more rejoicing in heaven over one sinner who repents than over ninety-nine righteous persons who do not need to repent."


----------



## AppleAuthority

Whoops should have reloaded first.....


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, we may be using a different Bible. I could not find my copy, so I used "The Bible According to Macnutt". Macnutt.............Mathew..................Marc................at least they all begin with the letter "M".


----------



## Cameo

I hope Sinc's hip is better. First week on my own at my new job - going very well and I feel that I am catching on to all the paperwork and the necessary paper trails. And who gets what and what goes where and .....


----------



## AppleAuthority

Oh my Bible is one of those with all the mainstream books, unfortunately leaving the more interesting books out. I would love to read the Bible according to Macnutt, I think it would be an interesting new spin on the Word.


----------



## MBD

Is it true that MacNutt has left the board? I hope not. I'm almost afraid to ask....but I've been away from ehmac for a bit as I adjusted to a new job.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Ahh Cameo, with the luck captured here at the Shang, you will be the master at your new job (as you are here on ehMac) in little time.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you. I knew you were as much a sweetheart as the rest here in the Shang.


----------



## Cameo

I truly hope MacNutt has not given up on the board. I think he is just busy.


----------



## SINC

Cameo, the drugs have eased the pain in my hip and I have heard nothing from my doc. That is good news as he said he would only call if there was a problem.

Bolor tells me he has a similar problem and it takes him a bit to "get going" every morning. I too now know what he means as mornings are my worst time.

Still, it is nice of you to be concerned. I am glad to hear you are adjusting to your new job and I wish you much success.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, Macnutt's interpretations are profound.

MBD, Macnutt is busy with his business, his drag racing and his yacht, I would assume.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my father-in-law had a hip replacement and he was out duck hunting again in no time.


----------



## SINC

Aw gee, Dr. G., i sure hope I don't have to have a hip replacement. I simply cannot go duck hunting.

That is because I quit hunting any animal in 1980. I determined at that time of my life that killing any animal was not a good idea.

Would it count if I agreed to feed bread crumbs to the ducks?


----------



## Cameo

I heard that bread crumbs were not very good for ducks. Or maybe that was just bread crumbs thrown into the water. We had some trouble with a large pond that became infected by something or other and killed a lot of ducks because the bread in the water caused bacteria. I will have to go down and read that plaque again to ensure I am correct on the above.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when I went to see a specialist about my shoulder (a chronic abrasion of the rotator cuff), I asked him if I could play the violin even with this sort of condition. He said yes, to which I replied "Great! I have never been able to play the violin before this condition".


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hey I just got an idea! I wonder if the Bible has a passage for SINC's hip? And while we're looking, it might confirm whether or not bread crumbs are nice with ducks.


----------



## SINC

The time before last that I went to the doctor, he gave me six months to live. I couldn't pay my bill, so he gave him another six months!


----------



## MBD

I know someone who was so hyper that she wore out a couple artificial hips and she was probably in her 50s when she got her first one!

If you get an artificial hip, Sinc you'll have "magic hips" just like Lt Dan had "magic legs". Cool!


----------



## Carex

That folks was a sneak peak of the upcoming Vaudeville Revival Show, starring our very own Dr. G. It is showing this weekend only at the What's Up Dachs Comedy Club. Tickets just went on sale and they are setting a record pace. You can order online or come down to the Cafe Chez Marc and give the password. The password starts with 'D', has an 'x' in it and rhymes with Moxie.


----------



## Carex

The opening act, straight from the flatlands, also a local boy here at the What's Up Dachs Comedy Club, Sinc "Doc It Hurts When I do This" Sinclair. Sinc may be performing sitting on a chair with a duck call, but the show must go on, ailing hip and all.


----------



## Cameo

Did you send me my tickets Carex? I put in the password but never received a confirmation.


----------



## Carex

Tickets? Did you say "tickets"? I'm sorry there may have been a mix up. We thought you had only one ticket ordered. Will there be a problem? I suppose, just as it is inadvisable to drink alone, it may not be prudent to laugh alone. 

Please accept our apologies and see Guido at the front door for your complimentary backstage passes. One for you, your beau and all the kids. 

*The management is not responsible for permanent scarring to younger members of the audience from the show's content.*


----------



## Cameo

You are just sooo cute Carex!


----------



## Carex

*Oh, go on...*


----------



## SINC

> Oh, go on...


Yeah, I think I will go.


----------



## Carex

Isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## SINC

Too hot in the hacienda, so am out in the land yacht trying out my new Airport Expess tied to the Airport Extreme in the house. Works good, non?


----------



## Ena

Am in such a good mood now I'll even tolerate someone playing dessert spoons between shows;-)

Just woke up the dog with laughing out loud at the evening posts here. Dogs with mooshed up faces are a pretty strange sight


----------



## SINC

Has anyone explained the "entertainment fee" to Ena? You know, the laughing out loud fee we imposed at the last meeting of the minds.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Isn't it past your bedtime?


Oh, that was a low blow.

I finished my last day at the office today and I am now officially on holidays.

So I can stay up as late as I want tonight, Mr. Smarty Pants!


----------



## Carex

Lucky dog. Holidays will wait for me. Have fun.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Lucky dog. Holidays will wait for me. Have fun.


In Saskatchewan?

At my wife's family reunion?

OK, I'll try!


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Has anyone explained the "entertainment fee" to Ena? You know, the laughing out loud fee we imposed at the last meeting of the minds.


 I missed a meeting? Dang! I usually plan my visits to the dentist around those.

I accept the validity of this fee and that there was a quorum about its implemenation. Can't seem to find it in the Master Agreement. Article 59, Section B, Item (1), sub item mciv that you quoted concerns Living out life fully. Is this the same thing? LOLF?


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> I missed a meeting? Dang! I usually plan my visits to the dentist around those.
> 
> I accept the validity of this fee and that there was a quorum about its implemenation. Can't seem to find it in the Master Agreement. Article 59, Section B, Item (1), sub item mciv that you quoted concerns Living out life fully. Is this the same thing? LOLF?


Yep, that's the one. Please deposit your penny in the door at Chez Marc.

Or not.

Whatever . . .


----------



## Pylonman

First time poster at the Shang  

What do we talk about here?


----------



## Carex

Doxies, coffee, muffins, peace, tranquility, happiness, comedy....

Much ado about nothing, but oh so important to the sanity. Think of it as a long running Sienfeld episode. 

If you go back to page one and read through to here (which will be there by the time you get back) perhaps you could paraphrase for us. Just watch out for MacNutt's salmon tipped missiles. They can be a bit smelly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pyloman, welcome to The Shang. Read the first posting of page one and then RUN to the last page, so as not to get sucked into the vortex of reading 700+ pages.........and growing daily. Have a free cup of tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc: Doc it hurts when I do this.
Dr.G.: So don't do that.
Sinc: What about my hip?
Dr.G.: Very interesting. Does it hurt when I do that?
Sinc: YES!!!!
Dr.G.: Well, I won't do that, and you should not this. 
(Sinc screams in agony).
Sinc: Doc, my hair is falling out. Do you have anything to keep it in???
Dr.G.: Here (handing him a shoe box), try keeping it in this.
Sinc: I am going to sue you for malpractice.
Dr.G.: Go ahead.
Sinc: Doc, where are going with the hanger?
Dr.G.: I am expecting a hung jury. Where are you going with that step ladder?
Sinc: I am taking this law suit to a higher court.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Just a quick pop in for a cuppa and off to work


----------



## Sonal

Morning all. Just popping in for a coffee.

Hi Pylonman, nice to see you here. The coffee's great here--have a cup.


----------



## SINC

Ah, day one of my two weeks off and I get to spend it alone. The wife and daughter are off to Calgary to pick up our niece who is returning today from a two year stint of employment in New Zealand.

Good thing she didn't spend it in Old Zealand as I understand there are no planes or airports available there yet.

They will then carry on to Banff and be back home Saturday. I will spend the next two days shopping and stocking up the motor home for our trip to the wife's home town in Saskatchewan for their 100th anniversary celebrations and family reunion.

The doc phoned yesterday and left a message that he wants to see me today to discuss the results of the x-ray on my hip. The no news is good news theory has just gone out the window. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it is not real bad.

Oh, and welcome Pylonman. Hope you enjoy your time in The Shang!

Later . . .


----------



## Sonal

Got all my fingers crossed, SINC.

It's making it very hard to type that way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Sinc.


----------



## Carex

Now is this one of those "I love my wife's family and will have the time of my life" reunions or more of a "thank my lucky stars that I have a motorhome that I can retire to at a moments notice to avoid the scourge that is my wife's family" type affairs? 

Don't worry, whatever state your hip is in, the recently constructed Rootie's Rehab Facility in the Valley of the Blue Moon is world class and will have you back in walking, running, jumping, frolicking shape in no time. After all, how would you conduct your afternoon stroll down to the local watering hole.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> After all, how would you conduct your afternoon stroll down to the local watering hole.


On my hands and knees if I have to!


----------



## Carex

I prefer to hear that than to see you succumb to the motorized terror that are becoming so common these days. Use that body as long as possible. It's good for the ticker!!


----------



## Pylonman

Good coffee  
Maybe I'll sit down and read the paper.
Takes me awhile to wake up.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Now is this one of those "I love my wife's family and will have the time of my life" reunions or more of a "thank my lucky stars that I have a motorhome that I can retire to at a moments notice to avoid the scourge that is my wife's family" type affairs?


Thankfully it is the former, rather than the latter. My brothers-in-law (all six) are great guys. And better yet they too enjoy a beer!


----------



## Carex

Six brothers-in-law eh? Bet that courtship was like walking on eggshells. "Let me just sit here on my porch and polish my shotgun as I wait for you to get back from your date."


----------



## MaxPower

Been away from the Shang for a while. No rhyme or reason just haven't posted in a while.

SINC, My thoughts are with you and I truly hope your hips gets better. I'll put in a request to the "Big Guy" for a speedy recovery. In the meantime my orders still stands. Sit, relax enjoy your holidays and have a few cold ones. Don't make me come overt there and make you do it. Again, that's an order.


----------



## Bolor

I too add my best wishes, Sinc. Let's hope the news is good and that you'll be strolling to the watering hole for many years to come. 
Welcome to the shang, Pylonman. You'll find the conversations ranging from silly to serious but always friendly.
Good to see you back MP. I think I will join you for that coffee


----------



## SINC

Well, I just returned from the doctor's office and the news I got was not particularly good. As it turns out, my hip and pelvic joints are fine, but in taking the x-ray of the hip, it showed the lower portion of my spine. The x-ray shows unusual denseness in the bones of the lower spine and they think it might be cancer.

I have been rescheduled for yet another x-ray, this time of the entire spine before they will know for sure. He further advised me to go ahead and take my holiday and to report back to him when I return.

Not a very good day to be home alone I'm afraid, but I can't bring myself to call my wife and daughter and spoil their trip with this news. Better it waits until their return on Saturday and in the meantime, I will follow MaxPower's advice and have a few cold ones. Maybe quite a few.


----------



## MaxPower

Bolor said:


> I too add my best wishes, Sinc. Let's hope the news is good and that you'll be strolling to the watering hole for many years to come.
> Welcome to the shang, Pylonman. You'll find the conversations ranging from silly to serious but always friendly.
> Good to see you back MP. I think I will join you for that coffee


 Only if I buy Bolor.


----------



## MaxPower

Sinc,

Your news has quite literally brought a tear to my eye (quite a few actually).

I know for a fact that you will overcome this hurdle, and I believe I speak for the rest here when I say that our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Hand tough and remember that you have friends here in the Shang.


----------



## SINC

Jeepers MaxPower, you just have to learn to keep a stiff upper lip. If you don't the beer dribbles down the side of your face and that is a waste of good beer! I fought death and won three times five years ago so don't be thinking I am some kind of whimp who can't lick some lousy spine problem.

And yes, I know I am among friends here in The Shang, which is why I come here so often.

Thanks for your thoughts, but party on, it's summer!


----------



## Loafer

I never really come in here, but to see your news SINC.....

Hang in there man!


----------



## talonracer

Sinc, I could tell you were a tough old bird when I met ya - I know you'll be just fine.


----------



## SINC

talonracer said:


> Sinc, I could tell you were a tough old bird when I met ya - I know you'll be just fine.


Old? I'll have you know young man that I only just turned 61. Hell, I have my whole life ahead of me!


----------



## Mrs. Furley

SINC said:


> Well, I just returned from the doctor's office and the news I got was not particularly good. As it turns out, my hip and pelvic joints are fine, but in taking the x-ray of the hip, it showed the lower portion of my spine. The x-ray shows unusual denseness in the bones of the lower spine and they think it might be cancer.
> 
> I have been rescheduled for yet another x-ray, this time of the entire spine before they will know for sure. He further advised me to go ahead and take my holiday and to report back to him when I return.
> 
> Not a very good day to be home alone I'm afraid, but I can't bring myself to call my wife and daughter and spoil their trip with this news. Better it waits until their return on Saturday and in the meantime, I will follow MaxPower's advice and have a few cold ones. Maybe quite a few.


I'm very sorry to hear this. Be strong...but don't be afraid to call up a friend or 2 just to fill the time until you see your family again. It's hard to have to let this sink in when you're alone.


----------



## MaxPower

Sorry SINC if I was a bit of a downer, but the thought of cancer just gets me going. It's just that I've lost far too many people to this disease. It's kind of a sore spot.

But I will keep a stiff upper lip (to keep the beer in). I know you are a fighter (after all I did mention once before that you have that American Chopper tough guy look going for you) So I know you'll be fine.

Just stay in good spirits, and I'll meet you (and whomever else who wants to join us) over at Big Willy's for some BBQ an a couple of cold ones.

Take care my friend.


----------



## SINC

Good idea Mrs. Furley. As it turns out, one of my former employees and a good friend cancelled his normal Thursday golf game to help his son do some work on his hot rod. He called at noon and is coming over to spend the afternoon around 2:00, play computer golf and have a few cold ones, as per Dr. MaxPower's prescription.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Just stay in good spirits, and I'll meet you (and whomever else who wants to join us) over at Big Willy's for some BBQ an a couple of cold ones.
> 
> Take care my friend.


Make mine well done, please MP. And thanks.


----------



## MaxPower

Well, I'm off to cut the grass, and maybe enjoy a cold one afterwards.

Retirement is fun. And I'm only 35!!

(Don't get jealous, my retirement is only temporary)


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Make mine well done, please MP. And thanks.


Well Done!!??????  

And you call yourself an Albertian. 

Beef should be only eaten Medium Rare. Let's just say knock the tail and horns off and serve it up.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

SINC said:


> Good idea Mrs. Furley. As it turns out, one of my former employees and a good friend cancelled his normal Thursday golf game to help his son do some work on his hot rod. He called at noon and is coming over to spend the afternoon around 2:00, play computer golf and have a few cold ones, as per Dr. MaxPower's prescription.


Sounds like an excellent plan.
I'm sending some positive vibes your way over the next little while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, we should all send Sinc positive vibes............and even a prayer or two for those who are religious. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> .....and even a prayer or two for those who are religious. Paix, mon frere.


And even if you are not religious, it won't hurt you to do so.

I've already done so.


----------



## MaxPower

OK. Now, I'm really going to cut the grass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Me too............pray for Sinc, that is, not cut the grass.


----------



## Carex

I find approaching things like this with a positive attitude and some humour helps. Here's one that I know Sinc would enjoy:



> The x-ray shows unusual denseness in the bones of the lower spine and ...


 Now Sinc, I was always under the impression that the dense part of your spine was at the other end.

So far, it could be anything. It was a stroke of luck perhaps that the end of the spine was visible on the x-ray. Early is always better when fighting any kind of health problem. You've been through some big fights already, as you have related to us, and you'll get throught this one too. 

I mean, who will be around to wear the pink bikini t-shirt if not you!!


----------



## Sonal

More positive vibes being sent your way, SINC. Follow Dr. MP's prescription to the letter.


----------



## Carex

Oh and MP, don't be surprised at the 'well done' steak order from Sinc. That is par for the course in Edmonchuk. They grow 'em, and the don't want 'em crawlin' around on their plates!!


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Oh and MP, don't be surprised at the 'well done' steak order from Sinc. That is par for the course in Edmonchuk. They grow 'em, and the don't want 'em crawlin' around on their plates!!


It's ecoli I worry about with burgers, as for a steak, Alberta's colour blue, will do.


----------



## Ena

There's always sunshine when you're around here Sinc. All the best


----------



## comprehab

hey everyone, i dont normally come by this part of town, but i just read about sinc, wanted to send some more positive vibes your way. You'll get thorugh it, and i wish you all the best.


----------



## MBD

Positive vibes coming from me to you, Sinc! My mom's family is from New Zealand and our gods our powerful so I'll ask them to send some luck to you!


----------



## Cameo

And of course optomistic, positive vibes, wishes, thoughts ... from me too!
Can't help but turn out to be something not so bad with all the positives from this board. Attitude is everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Signing off for the night. Just wanted you to know Sinc that I shall say a silent prayer as the sunrises tomorrow morning here in St.John's, and it shall travel across the country all the way to your doorstep. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Thank you Dr. G.

And thank you to each and every one of you who sent vibes and good wishes. It has made my day so much more bearable. And it has renewed my resolve to beat this thing.


----------



## andrewenterprise

SINC, i too wish to send you some positive vibes. Best of luck... Lets have a toast to SINC, for his bravery!


----------



## MaxPower

Well, I am signing off as well for the evening.

Take it easy SINC, and we will all see you here tomorrow. I've put some coffee on the timer for tomorrow morning. I'll pop in later for my morning cup.


----------



## Carex

Bravery in the face of the unknown right now... which is usually worse than the known whether it be positive or negative. 

I once had a mole that was acting funny (sensitive to touch) removed from my back by a friend that was a doctor. The sending it away for testing period lasted 2 weeks. Since my friend hadn't really told me anything, I carried on as usual. He though, had to measure and inspect it before sending it to the lab. One of the criteria was depth (something like that), and it was over the depth that would have meant "you are a goner in 6 months". Again, since he didn't tell me this, I carried on, business as usual, although I did have a hole in my back. 

When the test results came back, it ended up being a benign special type of mole called a "spitz nevus". It was only then that he told me that he had been unable to sleep and stressed out waiting for the results. Based on his measurement, he figured that if it had been a melanoma, that the stats would not have been in my favour. He was my friend and I played hockey with him, so I stopped going to see him as a doctor after that to save him some stress.


----------



## SINC

And that would reflect the "caring" in Carex.

Kind of like me, "always giving, never taking"!


----------



## Dr.G.

There is no status quo.
We either expand and grow
Or contract and wither on the vine.
We forgive or hold onto the past;
We explore the world or ignore it;
We love and share or judge and withhold;
We escape from life or participate.
Evolution or entropy?
The choice is ours.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A quick cuppa and I'm off for yet another x-ray today, this time of the whole spine. Later . . .


----------



## Clockwork

Dr.G. said:


> There is no status quo.
> We either expand and grow
> Or contract and wither on the vine.
> We forgive or hold onto the past;
> We explore the world or ignore it;
> We love and share or judge and withhold;
> We escape from life or participate.
> Evolution or entropy?
> The choice is ours.


Who wrote that quote/poem Dr.G.? It would certainly be a better world if we all tried to live by it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork, it was sent to me by my wife. She is enroute to PEI to show Jack in a dog show, so I can't ask her. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Sinc.


----------



## Cameo

Thinkin of ya Sinc


----------



## talonracer

be well, sinc.

i'll sip this cuppa here in the shang in your honor.


----------



## MaxPower

Hope all is well SINC.

You're in my thoughts.


----------



## MBD

Hope everything is okay for you, Sinc.


----------



## AppleAuthority

SINC, the members of some rock bands I listen to are well over your age! You got a lot of time left, man! I've been emailing the Big Guy above for ya, and you are in every subject line. I know you'll hang on 'till the servers get my messages through.


----------



## MaxPower

Well, I didn't make it in for my cup of coffee this morning, but once again I have put the timer on the Coffee pot ready to brew for our east coast gang.

Just save a cup for me. My mug is the 16 oz mug with the Woodie Cars with their surf boards on a Hawaiian Beach.

See you in the AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a fine sunny morning here in St. John's. Just got in from taking the doxies for a walk and mowing the lawn (a quiet old-style push mower). It is already 18C and it is not even 9AM. Going to be a hot one (by St.John's standards). 

Hope this finds Sinc in good health and spirits...............I should have said "in good spirits", because "in spirits" might be translated as meaning have a "wee dram" of something to "freshen up" his morning coffee. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

For once I am in for my morning cup of free trade organic coffee. MP jr. is here too for his bowl of cheerios.

I'll just sit back, relax and wait for the rest of the crowd to filter in.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Just came in for a coffee, and to wish Sinc the best of luck with his second set of X-ray results.

Another muggy day in Toronto, it seems. I'll be staying in, trying to convince myself to catch up on a few projects and administrative stuff.


----------



## MBD

I'm here, listening to my new 60 gig iPod.  A nice 16 C at 8:40 in southern Ontario!


----------



## MaxPower

MBD said:


> I'm here, listening to my new 60 gig iPod.  A nice 16 C at 8:40 in southern Ontario!


 I'll bring in my iBook and we can get some rendezvous iTunes streaming going.


----------



## MaxPower

As I was preparing my breakfast this morning, Standing at the counter in my PJ's my son decided he wanted up. Tugging at my PJ bottoms, he "pantsed" (sp) me. So there I was naked as the day I was born making breakfast.

Good thing the blinds were still drawn, because that's a sight no one would want to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I shall send you some St. John's coolness...............it is 1030AM and it just hit 20C. But there is a beautiful ocean breeze and no humidity..........just sunshine and blue sky.


----------



## MBD

Ah Maxpower, the risk of wearing elastic/drawstring waistbands!


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G, some St. John's weather would be lovely. It just hit 20 at 9 AM here in Toronto, and it's humid, cloudy and where I live there is no breeze from the lake.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, the joys of fatherhood.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, the joys of fatherhood.


 But it's all good. I laughed for a while about that one.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all. My friend Denis whom I call the menace and is 5 years my senior called me last night from his motor home out in Seba Beach.

He invited the wife and I out for the weekend at a mutual friend's brand new cottage, built over the winter.

My wife and daughter got home last night about midnight and I gave my wife the news. My daughter was so tired she went directly to bed so I will inform her this morning.

Then I am off to the grocery store to pick up a few supplies for our camp out.

All that remains then is to fill the water tank and dump the holding tanks before we hit the road for the one hour drive to Seba Beach. I will sit near the lake with a cold one and enjoy the company of friends and forget the events of this week, after all I have lots of time to contemplate them in the future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

Have a good weekend SINC. We'll see you when you return.

Cheers!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good evening everyone, (and have a good weekend, SINC). What cooking at the Shang for dinner? (I'll bring dessert if we're short)


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, we have a fine Newfoundland and Labrador + Alberta dinner tonight -- surf and turf, aka lobster or crab and Alberta Grade A+ steak. Brunch tomorrow morning at the Cafe Chez Marc as usual.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Ahh, dinner was superb as usual here at the Shang--the steak was the most tender I've had in a long time! I'll be up early tomorrow morning in time for breakfast (but sure to stick around 'till dinner). See ya'll then!


----------



## Cameo

The lobster was wonderful and the steak devine....I am stuffed. Hope everyone has a wonderful evening


----------



## AppleAuthority

Cameo said:


> The lobster was wonderful and the steak devine....I am stuffed. Hope everyone has a wonderful evening


 Yes, ditto. It's shaping up to be a nice evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am glad that everyone enjoyed themselves at dinner. Now, all I have to do is clean up and get things ready at the Cafe Chez Marc for our pre-Bastille Day brunch, which takes place the Sunday just prior to July 14th. "Liberty, Equality, and Fraternity" for one and all. See you tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Give me shout, Dr. G, I think I'm available before that Sunday to help set up. Good night everyone 'till tomorrow's breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, everything is already done. I have the doxies guarding the morning brunch table setups so that NO ONE disturbs anything overnight.


----------



## Ena

I'll say those doxies are good at guarding the table. Thought I'd peak at what I'll be missing with working tomorrow but had no luck getting near. Turned up their noses at the low calorie veggie dog biscuits I brought to bribe them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, my wife makes homemade dog food and we get special dog biscuits for them as well. Your veggie dog biscuits might have contained corn, which dogs cannot digest, but, sadly, is an ingredient in many of the commercial dog foods. They are also trained NOT to accept gifts from strangers, and to kill only on my command. This way, the hierarchy of the "pack" is established and maintained.


----------



## talonracer

*hic!*

some hair of the dog please... and some fresh brewed coffee awaiting me at 7am calgary time.

stampede is doin its best to kill me with a smile on my face.

i'm in love with a girl from edmonton now.....


----------



## Cameo

talonracer - good luck with the girl from Edmonton. Having my morning cuppa and off I go. See you all later at the Brunch where I have promised to dress appropriately and behave myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did tr eat one of the doxies???????????? Where is Abby????????????? Wait, there she it, smelling ot tr's aftershave. TR, have you been kissing Abby AGAIN???????? I know that she loves the attention and affection, but you have taken "hair of the dog" to a new height.

Re your current "love of your life", remember that real love comes to he/she when they least expect it and when they cannot describe it in mere words.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, brunch was a great success, and the award ceremony for Cameo to pick up here "Sally Sweetheart" award was short. At least she thanked the judges for overlooking her indiscreet words over in the briefs/boxers thread. Maybe she has atoned for her wicked thoughts. Luckily, her genuine kindness and sense of self-worth and purpose seem to have taken hold once again, to help lead her back to the high road. We shall see.


----------



## talonracer

ugh.

morning after.

coffee...!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, you are some state. Have you considered "just saying no" to that 10th drink and beyond???


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good morning (or is it Good Afternoon?) to all! So TR, tell me about this new girl... I feel like a nice homemade burger, any on the grill for Lunch?


----------



## Carex

How can brunch be over, I just got here and it's only 8:00 am??? Damn easterners. 

Dr. G, I'm sure TR tried to say no after the 10th drink or so but it probably came out as "Rsldut sld gdo to dweo" so they just brought him another one. He was so far gone he actually became attracted to someone from Edmonton! 

Tr get some food in your belly, that will ease the headache. 

Me and the doxies are on clean up again.


----------



## Sonal

Had a brunch conflict--here in the Shang, and my women's social group--so unfortunately, I had to miss out on the fine cuisine at Cafe Chez Marc this morning. Coffee at my other brunch simply does not measure up to the Shang.

Apologies to all, especially on missing Cameo's award ceremony.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, brunch is served when many are asleep. Still, we get a big crowd.

Sorry to hear that you could not make the award ceremony, Sonal. Maybe next year you shall win the award.


----------



## Cameo

Once again, many thanks for the award - I shall do my utmost to continue to live up to it. I think Sonal would be a great candidate for the award for next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I take that as a nomination for Sonal. Since Lotus won it last year, I think Sonal would be a grand person for this award. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

It's an honour just being nominated. I will do my utmost to live up to ideals embodied by award winners Lotus and Cameo. 

Particularly since talonracer seems to have the "drunken sod" award pretty much locked up.


----------



## MBD

What's for dinner at the Shang Dr G? I'd like some nice atlantic salmon!


----------



## Cameo

I am the Maid of Honour at my sisters wedding next sunday and spent this afternoon trying to get rid of tan lines - my dress is strapless. Worked up an appetite ....Salmon sounds good. Who's cooking?


----------



## MBD

You're lucky you can get tan lines! I don't tan at all and use organic fake tan for a little bit of colour.

I'll put on the rice for the salmon!


----------



## Cameo

mmmmm - I don't tan well - sometimes I think the colour I go is kind of yellowish - if I don't go red. I think I am red at the moment. Red wine with salmon and rice isn't it?


----------



## MBD

Yum, yes some red wine with the salmon will do nicely!


----------



## Dr.G.

I went down to the pier and met Captain Johnny, who had some fresh Atlantic salmon. I trust that you all have various likings for a variety of fish, because we have an eclectic array of fish on the menu tonight.


----------



## MBD

Excellent! I hope Sinc comes over to join us in the Shang - it's too crazy out there in the wild ehmac forums today. Too hot I think - the Shang is nice and breezy!


----------



## SINC

Just got back and I'm here!


----------



## MBD

Good! Now the party can get started - have some red wine and salmon or sample some of Dr G's other tasty fish!


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy, one and all. I have to fast until tomorrow morning for some scheduled blood work. I had a fine supper at 6PM and that is all I am allowed to have until 8AM tomorrow morning.


----------



## MaxPower

And as luck would have it I am here as well. I will pop over to Big Willy's BBQ and make BBQ salmon on cedar planks.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, my wife makes some sort of secret sauce for fresh salmon on BC cedar planks. She is in PEI at a dog show with Jack, so I am not able to tell you how to make this sauce.


----------



## MaxPower

Maybe next time.

In the meantime I'll pull a few tricks out of the bag and see how it goes


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> Maybe next time.
> In the meantime I'll pull a few tricks out of the bag and see how it goes



I really like magic shows!   Lots of hidden talent at The Shang.


----------



## absinthe

I've never been in such a big thread...I thought I would drop by on my 30th post...it only took me a year to get here...


----------



## Sonal

Well, if you start posting in the Shang, the next 30 will come very quickly. Welcome.

If you're feeling adventurous, you can read this whole thread through from start to finish. Otherwise, read the first post in the thread to get an idea about what this place is all about, and join in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, "adventurous" would not be the word to describe someone who willingly starts to read this entire thread from start to finish. I still never thought it would get this far. What is amazing is the number of people who have viewed this thread but never posted.


----------



## SINC

Welcome absinthe, enjoy your time here.

Today I go to the lab for my final tests. I should be done by noon. Then I will begin the task of loading the motor home and preparing for our vacation to Saskatchewan where we will celebrate the 100th birthday of our home province and my wife's home town with friends and family.

We will depart tomorrow and mosey along to break in the new land yacht by driving at various speeds while towing the Suzuki 4 x 4.

We will only travel as far as Lloydminster tomorrow, about 300 km, then another 300 km Wednesday to Saskatoon. On Thursday we will make our longest run through Regina and on to the tiny village of Windthorst, a run of about 400 km.

We will leave there Monday morning to begin the trek home and will overnight where it strikes our fancy on the way back, arriving here on the 21st, where my test results will await me on my arrival back home.

Although I will check in here in the morning before leaving, I will not likely post for 10 days or so, unless I run across a campground with an internet hook up.

Later . . .


----------



## Sonal

Best of luck with you test, SINC, and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Carex

Boy, you sound like you are taking it easy for sure Sinc. Only to Lloyd on day one? I guess when you are on vacation, there is no reason to rush around. Have fun and we will be awaiting your news in 10 days time.


----------



## MaxPower

Bon Voyage SINC.

I'm glad you are taking Dr. MP's advice. HAve a good trip, but most of all a safe one.

See you when you return.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, mon frere.


----------



## MBD

Have a good trip, Sinc! We'll see you back!


----------



## Carex

I don't know why I was sent this since I don't own a doxie and it is not Christmas. I can't explain it, I'm just forwarding it:

Daisy the Dapple Dachshund
(sung to to the tune of Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer)

Daisy the dapple dachshund
Has a very skinny nose,
And she looks more like a hot-dog
Each and every day she grows

All of the other doggies
Laugh at her and are quite rude
They aren't real sure if Daisy
Is actually a dog or food!

Then one soggy Christmas Eve
Santa said "Hey girl,
Don't get mad about all their mocking,
No dog's as cute as you in a stocking."

Now how the doggies love her
Even though her body's long
Daisy the dapple dachshund
You're even in a Christmas song!


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Oh my...Dr. G is going to be very excited about this!


----------



## Carex

He may have it already who knows? Odd that it was a christmas poem, odd that it was about doxies (miniatures probably) and very odd indeed that it was about a doxie named Daisy!!


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Very odd...are you sure it wasn't sent by Dr. G?


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Boy, you sound like you are taking it easy for sure Sinc. Only to Lloyd on day one? I guess when you are on vacation, there is no reason to rush around. Have fun and we will be awaiting your news in 10 days time.


Game plan has changed already. First day is now Saskatoon so we arrive a day sooner.

And it wasn't MY idea either Carex.


----------



## Carex

That's more like it. Charge ahead. If you are switching drivers it will be easy. If you are driving alone, not so much. Can't think of a good reason to stop in Lloydminster barring the presence of relatives.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, that is a classic. Johnny Marks wrote "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer" in 1949, and his brother, Karl, wrote "Daisy the Dapple Dachshund" to the same tune. A few months later, Johnny Marks' song took off and became a hit..........but Karl Marks' song was blacklisted during the early days of the Red Scare and HUAC. Johnny's song is actually about the integration of the races in the US, since the year before, Pres. Truman desegregated the armed forces, allowing men and women of all races to fight and die together. However, if you have ever seen a dappled doxie, it looks like a patchwork of two or three different colors. This plea for the joining together of all races to become one "family of humans" was too much for the likes of Joe McCarthy and a newly elected Congressman from California, by the name of Richard Nixon. 

Alger Hiss was interviewed by Richard Nixon at the House of Un-American Activities Committee (16th August, 1948) 

"Richard Nixon: As of course, Mr. Hiss, you are aware, the committee has a very difficult problem in regard to the testimony which has been submitted to the committee by Mr. Chambers and by yourself. As you have probably noted from the press accounts of the hearings, Whittaker Chambers during the period that he alleges that he knew you was not known by the name of Whittaker Chambers. He has testified that he was known by the name of Carl. Do you recall having known an individual between the years 1934 and 1937 whose name was Carl? 

Alger Hiss: I do not recall anyone by the name of Carl that could remotely be connected with the kind of testimony Mr. Chambers has given. 

Richard Nixon: I am now showing you two pictures of Mr. Whittaker Chambers, also known as Carl, who testified that he knew you between the years 1934-37, and that he saw you in 1939. I ask you know, after looking at those pictures, if you can remember that person either as Whittaker Chambers or as Carl or as any other individual you have met. 

Alger Hiss: May I recall to the committee the testimony I gave in the public session when I was shown another photograph of Mr. Whittaker Chambers, and I had prior to taking the stand tried to get as many newspapers that had photographs of Mr. Chambers as I could. I testified then that I could not swear that I had never seen the man whose picture was shown me. Actually the face has a certain familiarity. I think I also testified to that."

A year later, Karl Marks, Johnny's brother, was framed as being the "Carl" that Nixon was after. 

With the collapse of communism in the Soviet Union, attempts were made to obtain information on the case from the Soviet intelligence files. In 1992 Hiss wrote to the Russian historian Dimitry Antonovich Volkogonov, the overseer of the Soviet intelligence archives, to request the release of any files on the case. On 14th October 1992, Volkogonov published a report that stated that he had found no evidence that Hiss had ever been an agent for KGB, for the GRU or for any other intelligence agency of the Soviet Union. 

Alger Hiss died on 15th November, 1996. No one knows what became of Karl Marks.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> That's more like it. Charge ahead. If you are switching drivers it will be easy. If you are driving alone, not so much. Can't think of a good reason to stop in Lloydminster barring the presence of relatives.


I wanted to stop in Lloyd to see a friend I worked with for twenty years, but he is out of town, so the wife said,"why not keep on to S'toon.

And that is all well and good, depending on how my back is. The wife has only driven the new bus around a local parking lot, never on the highway and she never drove the old one in city traffic.

So you see, it makes a rather long day towing the 4 x 4 at 90 to 100 kph to do 540 km.

But I will do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Excelsior, Sinc. Ever onward, ever upward.


----------



## MBD

Ooo I love that dachsund song! It was so cute, just like a dachshund!


----------



## Ena

Happy trails to you and yours Sinc! 
Yes, I do know the words to that Roy Rogers and Dale Evans song ;-)


----------



## Carex

Dr. G, that anecdote was a brilliant piece of imagination!! 

Sinc, yes, I had forgotten already about the back. Happy trails!!


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Sinc, yes, I had forgotten already about the back. Happy trails!!


Wish I could!

Well here it is at 5:05 a.m. and I am up and rarin' to go. I will let the wife sleep until 7:00 a.m. while I do some last minute things, set the hitch on the motor home, lower the satellite dish and get it out on the road nearer the garden hose. I will then fill the fresh water supply, hook up the Suzuki, check that the signal lights (4 x 4 and motor home) all work and lastly dump the holding tanks at a station on the edge of town as we depart.

With any luck, we should be on the road by 8:00 a.m. and in Saskatoon by 3:00 p.m. or so.

See you all back here in about 9 days.


----------



## MaxPower

Have a good and safe trip SINC.

See you back here safe and sound in 9 days. I'm sure we'll be able to manage without you.


----------



## SINC

Make that start time 9:00 a.m. 

Bye!


----------



## Carex

Looks like Sinc slept in (if his post time is any evidence). He is also on the cusp of 6000 posts, with a nine day gap between. Interesting juxtaposition. 

I think we should toilet paper his room. Who is in?


----------



## MBD

I'm up for a toilet papering!


----------



## Dr.G.

How does one toilet paper a room? A tree, yes, but a room?


----------



## Cameo

We are inventive - we will find a way. Lets make sure that it is good quality and soft toilet paper for Sinc - he is special!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rather than tp, why not get him a litter of doxie pups? Or maybe just two house trained doxies?? They would be just for Sinc, and we could name them Sank and Sunk.


----------



## Cameo

I told you we were inventive.


----------



## Carex

Sinc, Sank and Sunk
Living in a trunk
What shall they do
On a trip to Saskatoo
n.


----------



## MaxPower

CArex,

You're a poet.
And don't even know it.


----------



## Vexel

Well.. I've decided to make my first post in the Shang without completion of the full thread.. however.. I am going to finish it.

One TP's a room by a simple amount of supplies:

1) TP (5 or 6 rolls should suffice)
2) Small paint brush
3) Maple Syrup (We are Canadian, can't ever be too patriotic )
4) A good throwing arm.
5) 15 mins to 30 mins for necessary application of Syrup and TP.

However.. There is the old "Spiderman web canister/ Spray Silly String" which quite nicely does the job


----------



## Sonal

Hi Vexel--welcome.

SINC's namesake doxie pups remind me of a terrible joke.

Once upon a time, there were three kittens, named Un, Deux and Trois. Their mother told them never to go swimming without their life jackets on, but being young kittens, they often forgot her rules. One day, after a very heavy rainstorm, Un, Deux and Trois saw a huge puddle and decided to go jump right in and play in it. Alas, in their excitement, they forgot their life jackets, and the puddle was deeper than they thought. 

So poor Un, Deux, Trois, quatre, cinq.


----------



## Carex

Sonal I heard a similar joke told by Westjet employees at the end of a flight. The cats were in Quebec and they were trying to cross a river. Which ones made it across? Just 4 and 5 because, as you know, Un, Deux, Trois Cat Sank!!

Vexel, I am in and I'm bringing the maple syrup. Welcome to the Shangri La Clubhouse by the way. I think that silly string would not work because it dries out and shrivels up after a few days (personal experience) and the effect would be a little too messy... as opposed to your first idea with all the materials.


----------



## Vexel

Sounds good! Everything but his Mac gets it! 

Although.. a little syrup on the vowel keys could be a hoot!


----------



## Cameo

Welcome Vexel to the Shang...we have lots of silly fun here and it is a great place to find sanity. It is also a wonderful sanctuary when you get yourself in trouble in other threads and need to hide.....large thread....little post.


----------



## Dr.G.

Something is up.................and I don't think Sinc shall think it is all pink (his favorite color). We shall see.


----------



## MBD

I liked the cat joke, Carex. Very funny. I love flying West Jet!


----------



## MBD

I sent that cat joke to a friend and got this one in return.

Luke and Obi-Wan are in a Chinese restaurant having a meal. Obi-Wan is
deftly manipulating his chopsticks with the ease you'd expect from a Jedi
Master.

Anyway, poor old Luke is having a hard time, using his chop-sticks in both
hands, dropping his food all over the table and eventually himself. Obi-Wan
looks at Luke disapprovingly and says, "Use the forks, Luke."


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good evening to all, and welcome to the Shang, Vexel. How's things? I noticed the humor is definitely scurrying about, nice to see indeed. Unfortunately, the jokes I know I can't remember :S...but never fear, one stop at the What's Up Dachs Comedy Club should bring them back.


----------



## Vexel

Little Boy Blue.

He needed the money. 

haha! Sorry


----------



## Vexel

AppleAuthority said:


> Good evening to all, and welcome to the Shang, Vexel. How's things? I noticed the humor is definitely scurrying about, nice to see indeed. Unfortunately, the jokes I know I can't remember :S...but never fear, one stop at the What's Up Dachs Comedy Club should bring them back.


Not much up here.. finding some new life for myself in the Shang  Thanks for the warm welcome everyone


----------



## Dr.G.

Vexel, you shall find a new life, a new way of living, and maybe even enlightenment here in The Shang. Paix.


----------



## Vexel

Thanks Dr.G, there's only one question at hand however... How good is your throwing arm? Carex and I need someone who can whip some TP pretty hard! That.. or.. are you any good at building TP flinging devices? This is clear and present danger.. as it has to be done quickly. 

Bring your running shoes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Vexel, I once played center field on team of football and basketball players at the University of Georgia that challenged the UGA's baseball team. I threw out (from apx. 300 feet) the leading base stealer (at the time) in the SouthEastern Conference who was tagging up at third base. Of course, that was back in 1975. As well, I don't approve of wasting TP on these sorts of pranks, especially against Sinc, who I view as an older brother. So, count me out.


----------



## Carex

Dr. G is jumping to Sinc's defense as expected. We may have to devise a secret plan to divert him during our foray behind enemy lines. 

Where did I put that fake Doxie distress call. That will lure Dr. G away for sure.


----------



## MaxPower

Uh Guys.

Did you forget that MaxPower aka. Dirty Harry stands on guard protecting the sanctuary of the Shang against WereDoxies, hooligans or pranksters?

Don't make me un-holster the .357


----------



## Carex

Crap, forgot about MP. Who will "make his day". Of course, the day has not been decided yet. I'll bet we could distract him with a beautiful woman. Ena, Pamela, Sonal, your services are required in the boardroom (I hope Sonal is a woman).


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, never fear when MaxPower is here. We shine the big MP sign on to the clouds in the sky (or the TO smog drifting over Grimsby), and he shall save us in our time of need. 

Carex, a "fake Doxie distress call"??? Give me a break. When was the last time you saw a doxie in distress???


----------



## Carex

The pack animal cannot resist when one of their own is perceived to be in trouble. A soft doxie puppy whimper cached behind a tree in the local wood will draw the doxies like a mother sea otter to her pup. After that it is up to Vexel to rappel down from the roof towards the back entrance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, you forget that the 'Fearsome Foursome' have been highly trained. If they could speak, they would recide their motto -- Death before dishonor..........Live free of Die...........Semper Fidelis..............Excelsior.

No, you may kill them all off one by one, but the last one shall latch on to you and then how do you defend yourself against a dead doxie that will NOT let go????? You don't want to see such a wound...........trust me on this one.


----------



## Carex

Indeed a fate worse than death. My cronies don't seem to be backing me up here today either. Perhaps it is time to change my plan for our absent friend. 

HOw about a "return to the shang from Saskatchewan" barbecue in Sinc's honour, on the day of his arrival back in St. Albert? That way, MaxPower may show up with his famous Steak Rub instead of showing up to Rub Me Out!! And I won't have a doxie stuck to my leg.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> ....I'll bet we could distract him with a beautiful woman. Ena, Pamela, Sonal, your services are required in the boardroom (I hope Sonal is a woman).


Carex,

Who do I look like to you? talon racer?? (just kidding tr) Unfortunately tactics like that will not work. You see it wouldn't matter how alluring, stunning or beautiful these women of the Shang are, for I am a happily married man. I only have eyes for my wife.

Besides, The sanctity of the Shang is a far greater calling than ogling a beautiful woman.



Carex said:


> How about a "return to the shang from Saskatchewan" barbecue in Sinc's honour, on the day of his arrival back in St. Albert? That way, MaxPower may show up with his famous Steak Rub instead of showing up to Rub Me Out!! And I won't have a doxie stuck to my leg.


A better option indeed. In honour of SINC's return we shall have a Hawaiian Luau with a pig cooked in the traditional Hawaiian way. In the ground over coals, wrapped in palm leaves with lava rocks on top and then buried for eight hours.

We better get to preparing.


----------



## Carex

MP, even the most happily married of men can be distracted by a shapely figure and a come hither look. It would only take a second. 

When did Sinc leave? Monday? That means we have until the 19th or 20th to get things going. 

MMMMmmmmm pigroast!! I'll make a ton of my mom's recipe potato salad.

PS. Yes, it would be too easy a tactic to try on talonracer, young and impressionable as he is.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> MP, even the most happily married of men can be distracted by a shapely figure and a come hither look. It would only take a second.


Not this defender of the Shang and family values. For I am an Oak.



Carex said:


> MMMMmmmmm pigroast!! I'll make a ton of my mom's recipe potato salad.


Just don't forget your Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## Carex

One Summer's day, by a river, a proud oak tree stood strong and tall. The reeds were all nestling by the bubbling river, bending gracefully in the breeze. Then there was a laugh, followed by a snort of derision. The reeds turned their heads to find the majestic oak laughing at them.
'Look at you weaklings!' the tree heckled, 'Such a light breeze, and you're bending already - whereas I, firmly rooted, do not move a jot!'
The reeds ignored the tree, who carried on amusing itself greatly with this declaration - and carried on regardless.
Summer turned to Autumn, and the breezes turned more gusty, to a storm of Biblical proportions. At first it was just the wind which battered the old oak. Then twigs, and then quite sizable pebbles. The oak held to its roots as much as it could. The reeds relaxed, and thought of a finer day. The pebbles turned to stones, until finally, the oak could hold on no longer.
In the calm after the storm, the river had woken with the day to find something blocking its path, and so stepped neatly around the fallen oak in its path. The reed, untouched, looked on.


----------



## Sonal

Good grief--away for a day, and look what this place degenerates into. (Yes, Carex, I am a woman.) 

I'm glad the TP'ing and distracting of people have been set aside in favour of a Luau. Hopefully, I can make it. DSL has been down for a day, and there is no ETA on repair.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> One Summer's day, by a river, a proud oak tree stood strong and tall. The reeds were all nestling by the bubbling river, bending gracefully in the breeze. Then there was a laugh, followed by a snort of derision. The reeds turned their heads to find the majestic oak laughing at them.
> 'Look at you weaklings!' the tree heckled, 'Such a light breeze, and you're bending already - whereas I, firmly rooted, do not move a jot!'
> The reeds ignored the tree, who carried on amusing itself greatly with this declaration - and carried on regardless.
> Summer turned to Autumn, and the breezes turned more gusty, to a storm of Biblical proportions. At first it was just the wind which battered the old oak. Then twigs, and then quite sizable pebbles. The oak held to its roots as much as it could. The reeds relaxed, and thought of a finer day. The pebbles turned to stones, until finally, the oak could hold on no longer.
> In the calm after the storm, the river had woken with the day to find something blocking its path, and so stepped neatly around the fallen oak in its path. The reed, untouched, looked on.


OK. I'm a reed


----------



## Cameo

I just love you guys...you sure are cute. I vote for the hawaiian shindig as well.
SInc would probably enjoy that. So when does he get back? We can't do anything this weekend....I have my sisters wedding that has taken over the entire weekend. Picked up the dresses yesterday.


----------



## Carex

Well he left on the 12th and said "See you in about 9 days". Using new math I'd say he will be back on the 21st. Surprise Hawaiian Luau for Sinc on the 21st. Sounds good. 

Don't worry Cameo, I hadn't forgotten about you with respect to breaking through MP's barriers. You were my secret weapon.


----------



## Ena

I'm present! Waving my hand madly to Carex's summons to a 'bored' meeting.
Sign me up for a good time, but a platonic one ;-)


----------



## Cameo

Carex - I wasn't worried, but thank you. I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, some sort of outdoor cooking in honor of Sinc's return is a grand idea. 

Re you comment "And I won't have a doxie stuck to my leg", remember, that unless you bring down at least three of the "Fearsome Foursome", there won't be much of you leg left...............or your face for that matter. 

Remember the Latin saying "Hannibal Ad Portas!" (Hannibal is at the door). The fear of Hannibal became so great that it was said Roman parents would use it as a way to threaten their misbehaving children. If a child was bad, the parent would tell them that Hannibal was coming for them - the modern equivalent is the 'bogeyman'. Another reason for the fear inspired by Hannibal was his use of elephants, with which the Romans were unfamiliar. They still remembered what Brennus had done with his "army" of 1000 doxies.

Gauls under Brennus sacked Rome circa 390 BC. Brennus is famous for exclaiming to the Romans, "Vae victis!" ("woe to the conquered"), when he finally unleashed his "army" of doxies upon the unsuspecting defenders of Rome. Amazingly, the doxies only attacked armed men, not women, children, or those without weapons.


----------



## talonracer

MaxPower said:


> Carex,
> 
> Who do I look like to you? talon racer?? (just kidding tr)


HEY! I resemble that remark! _Sheeeeesh!_


----------



## Grunt

talonracer said:


> HEY! I resemble that remark! _Sheeeeesh!_


I believe you mean "resent".


----------



## talonracer

Sonal said:


> Particularly since talonracer seems to have the "drunken sod" award pretty much locked up.


MAN! I step out of the Shang for a few days to enjoy Stampede and the slings and arrows start flying!

Fine then! No stories from last night and David Lee Roth @ Cowboys and the sisters...


----------



## talonracer

Oh no, Grunt, that's me, nailed right through. He got it right.


----------



## Grunt

talonracer said:


> Oh no, Grunt, that's me, nailed right through. He got it right.


Is this a surprise to anyone?  *snicker*


----------



## talonracer

easy now, peanut gallery...


----------



## Vexel

mmmmmmmm Timmies in the AM.. perfect!

The best part of waking up.. is TIMMIES in your cup 

I'm going shortly for another coffee run.. anyone want anything?


----------



## Dr.G.

Vexel, you shall shun Tim Horton's once you try some of my wife's homemade muffins and cookies. Her homemade Montreal-style bagels are to die for, especially with a bit of cream cheese and some homemade blueberry, strawberry or plum jam.


----------



## Vexel

I'll be getting on the boat shortly after my shift which ends around 1PM Atlantic time. Take what? 6 hours or 8, I'm not sure.. but either way.. I'll have to wait till tomorrow morning to shun Timmies


----------



## Dr.G.

Vexel, I am teaching about 40 students online at CBU this summer. I send them regular deliveries via Doxie Express. Maybe if you are down at the North Sydney ferry terminal they might let you have some of their order? Just a thought.


----------



## MaxPower

And Vexel, once you get a taste of the Shang's Organic Free Trade Coffee, you will swear off that Tim Horton's swill forever.


----------



## MaxPower

The Pig has been ordered and I am importing in Lava rocks from Hawaii for the Luau.

The last I heard Carex, is carefully nurturing his homegrown potatoes for the Potato salad. Soon he will be hand washing and hand peeling all 5,856,322 potatoes for this once in a lifetime salad. We look forward to it Carex. It certainly is a labour of love.


----------



## MaxPower

> Many unsuspecting people are understandably tempted to take some beautiful lava rocks home from their Hawaiian vacation as prized keepsakes. But beware: this practice angers ‘Pele,’ the Hawaiian volcano goddess.
> 
> Pele is probably the best known of the legendary Hawaiian demigods. She creates and destroys with fire. Pele has a quick temper, takes offenses seriously, and is very protective of her lava rocks.
> 
> Since Pele created the islands with lava and volcanoes, lava rocks are like her flesh or pieces of her being. It’s said that misfortune will befall anyone who removes lava rock away from Hawaii. This caution also applies to black sand, which is pulverized lava rock.
> 
> Is the bad luck curse a myth or the truth? I wouldn’t bet against it. There used to be a large display at the Hawaii Volcanoes National Park of lava rocks sent back to Hawaii by visitors who have had bad luck since taking the rocks home. Letters of apology accompanied the rocks begging Pele for forgiveness. Alas, the display became too big to maintain -- even for the Big Island. However, if you would like to return lava rocks you have taken from any Hawaiian Island you can return the rocks to Pele via mail to: Pele, c/o Headquarters, Volcanoes National Park, Volcano, HI 96785.
> 
> Our friend, The Big Kahuna, says that the best practice is to leave everything you find in Hawaii in Hawaii. The saying to “Take only pictures; leave only footprints” applies well in Hawaii. Besides, the islands were formed by lava. So, if everyone who left Hawaii took rocks, soon there would be no Hawaii left to visit. The Big Kahuna says: “Take only gifts you are given (like flower lei’s); and leave only with Aloha.”


Perhaps we should reconsider getting Lava rocks from Hawaii and source them elsewhere.


----------



## Sonal

Talonracer, I can't help but think that if we all really wanted to take cheap shots at you, there's so much more we could do with the whole "pig roast" idea. 

But instead, have a cup of coffee for that post-stampede recovery.


----------



## Vexel

Ok Ok.. I'm in already. How do you order? By the pound? KG? I know.. I'll just take a 10 Gallon Bucket full! mmmmm on the free trade. Is it light or dark roast? (doesn't really matter, I'll drink motor-oil if someone told me it was dark roast.) I've drank coffee that could be likened to 10w30 before.. that's for sure! 

Oh.. and I can make it anytime to the ferry.. just lemme know a few hours in advance. I could bring my Airport Express and we could have an internet cafe in the Park.. shouldn't be too hard to get a signal


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower, I think that Sinc will like all of this fuss made over him, but go easy on the hula dancers, in that he is a married man, you know.


----------



## Carex

I have managed to track down Don Ho for our Luau. He is available that day and willing to perform for a nominal fee. He will NOT be doing any performing with fire for us though.


----------



## Pylonman

Mind if I watch.
Things are getting waaaay to serious in the "Everything Else" dept.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr G
I would love to discuss online learning with you.
Carex- I tried to give the gift of fire walking to a friend of mine for his birthday once, but sadly-he declined and so did my chance to try it as well.


----------



## Cameo

UUUGH. Dealing with Apple is like pulling teeth. A few months ago my power adapter fried itself. It got so hot the cord going into the adapter split and it is black. I have valid Apple care. They said last march yes that is covered - if you want us to send you another one you have to give us a credit card number to ensure we receive the old one. I don't have a credit card. Okay - go to an authorized reseller. The one here in town was closing down but I knew that another was opening in spring so I bought a new adapter for a spare and waited til the new store opened. The technician there agrees that it overheated. He phones apple - they refuse. He phoned back after speaking with me. They refused - but he got me a number to call.

I called and told them exactly how I discovered the problem and told them they were lucky it didn't burn my house down.

They are mailing me one straight to my house.


----------



## talonracer

Sonal, stampede ain't over yet. Saturday is gonna be something... yeehaw, y'all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman, what would you like to know about being a teleprofessor/telelearner? I am officially now Memorial University's first teleprofessor, with my entire workload online. I have developed and implemented seven web courses since the winter semester of 1997.


----------



## MBD

How annoying, Cameo! It's next to impossible to do anything without a credit card and what's with Apple anyway? When I bought my iBook a few years ago, the people who sold it to me not only registered it so the warranty was up (it was last year's model - in 2002) but they took the goodies out of the box. I was able to get the company to buy my Applecare to make up for the registration screw up and Apple actually sent me the connectors I was missing free of charge and for all they knew, I could have just lost them since it was to them a year since I bought the iBook. I guess it depends who you talk to - I got lucky since I fully expected them to tell me to buy the part for $30 since they sold it.


----------



## Sonal

Well then talonracer, no coffee for you until Sunday morning.... or whenever Stampede is over. Or at least, you'll have to get your own.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> I have managed to track down Don Ho for our Luau. He is available that day and willing to perform for a nominal fee. He will NOT be doing any performing with fire for us though.


 Jimmy Buffet has also showed some interest in the Luau.

Only if he can make his famous Cheeseburger in Paradise.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear that Canadian champ Ken Hay was thrown off of a bucking doxie. This is the first time he has tasted Stampede dirt, having successfully ridden every wild doxie he has ever ridden in the past few years. A BIG upset in Calgary.


----------



## talonracer

Well fine then, Sonal! 

I just woke up... 10 to noon.. have a few hours of quiet and then i have to go back down to the Stampede grounds. Was given a pound of some really nice coffee yesterday, so I'm sharing.

Anyone want a fresh cuppa, make your way over to chez talonracer. Cowboy hats optional, but preferred.


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, went over to Chez Talonracer, but found it too difficult trying to walk around/over the various "persons" who had passed out due to "the Devil's Rum". I shall still with the family atmosphere of the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## talonracer

You must have gone to my neighbor's, Dr G.

Right now there's some jazz playing and I'm just about to whip up some hash browns and eggs to go with the fresh coffee.

I am not an animal!


----------



## Dr.G.

tr, you might not be an animal, but I just left TalonRacer's Cafe, and there is a food fight going on, someone is shouting obscenities from atop the pool table, and your bouncer would not let my doxie go inside. What sort of a joint are you running????


----------



## talonracer

An interesting tale you weave, Dr. G.

I just spoke to the doorman ("bouncer"? This is a respectable joint, please) and the poor man in tears. He told me that a rowdy arrived at the door with a pack of "snarling, ferocious dogs", calling himself "Doctor G-Unit!!" and demanding entrance. When the doorman asked him to calm down a bit, the dogs backed him against a wall, growling, barking and snapping until he was reduced to tears. At this point, the rowdy "Doctor G-Unit!!" laughed and walked away, taking the dogs with him.

My doorman was still in tears when he ran in to me! I had to send the poor guy home and call in additional staff. 

As for the food fight and persons doing various things atop the pool table, well, that was well after coffee and breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bruch is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. In that the Cafe TalonRacer was closed by the Alberta Dept. of Health, the Calgary Committee of Concerned Citizens, the Canadian Association for the Abolition of Abnormal Establishments, the RCMP, the CSPCA and the Sierra Club, we shall have an extended brunch to make sure any and all may partake in some fine food and a tranquil environment.


----------



## talonracer

You may think the cafe closed, but the party continues.

Ugh... I've had a line from a Modest Mouse song stuck in my head for the last 10 days - "The good times are killing me".

I think I'm taking today off. Sleep seems very luxurious right about now. If anyone wants to share a cuppa and some stories when I awake, I could definitely go for some coffee.


----------



## Sonal

Mmm... coffee....

Popping in for Sunday brunch. TR, I believe I owe you a coffee today.


----------



## MaxPower

Coffee sounds good. mind if I join you?


----------



## Sonal

Absolutely not, MP. Let's pour out a round of coffees.


----------



## talonracer

You can get me next time, Sonal. I'm just about to start a pot here. Pick up MP and come on over - door's open and jazz is playing.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Absolutely not, MP. Let's pour out a round of coffees.


For a moment there, I thought you didn't want me to join you.

I guess I need that coffee more than I know.


----------



## Sonal

Then I think we're probably ready for a second round of coffee with brunch, MP. I'll pour.


----------



## Ena

Mmmm. Scent of fresh coffee roused me from sleep. Enjoying the quiet seat in the morning air on the patio outside Chez Marc. Even better with no fumes from automobiles or gas mowers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, yes, we try to offer a peaceful environment. Luckily, we are not near the Cafe TalonRacer. They are having ATV races indoors, a bonfire made from burning tires and a post-solstice/pre-equinox sacrifice of a ram. I warned tr not to try and reopen the Cafe Sodom and Gomorrah, but he would not listen. Naming it the Cafe TalonRacer fools no one.

"Then the LORD rained down burning sulfur on Sodom and Gomorrah --from the LORD out of the heavens. Thus he overthrew those cities and the entire plain, including all those living in the cities --and also the vegetation in the land." Genesis 19:24"


----------



## Vexel

Good morning everyone.. Dr. G., I have to say.. I'm still stuck with Timmies  I didn't make the rendezvous for the free trade. Oh well.. I'll make it next time.

 Beautiful Day in the Shang as always.. birds chirping.. sweet morning dew and a nice crisp air. I bid everyone a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vexel, good morning. I have to admit that I like Tim Horton's oatmeal raisen cookies myself. Still, our tea/coffee/muffins/bagels here at the Cafe Chez Marc are the best.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. Just grabbing a cup to go while I make my way down to my newest and greatest source of debt: my rental property. (I need a better way of describing the place.) It just closed last week, I have keys and everything.










Once belonging to the mayor of Toronto (don't know which one yet--have to research that still) this 100+ year old house has since been divided into apartments. I'm selling my own house to buy this, so while I will soon have no place to live, my tenants do.

Very excited about the place, but there is so much repair to be done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, it looks like a grand house from the outside. Good luck on your repairs.


----------



## MaxPower

Let's hope the repairs aren't too severe that you need to call in Mike Holmes. At least you'll get to be on TV though.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower, I love that show. I'm half-tempted to seek out the worst possible contractor I can just to meet Mike Holmes. Mind you, I'm sure neither my tenants nor my bank balance would be too impressed.

Still, using the show as one starting point for references to get quotes from contractors.


----------



## MaxPower

The one thing I can tell you is that Contractors are not reliable. meaning that if they tell you it will take 3 weeks to do a job, it will take 8. That's because most contractors are so busy, they over book and you might not see them for weeks at a time to satisfy their other customers.

I'm going through that right now. I had a pool installed the second week of June and they just came today to install my deck. Today they dug the post holes. Tomorrow they have to set them. and then start building the deck. In between they have to pour some concrete for a pool and set a liner for another pool. All while building my deck.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hello everyone! Mobile right now, on my way to the Shang (nasty weather on the freeway right now, BTW) after a long absence (due to recording several new songs, and working on a couple projects). Anyways, how is everyone, especially the doxies, doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies are doing well, AA. It has been a bit hotter and more humid than they like, but we take them for a run around a pond not far from here and they show us their imitation Labrador Retriever swimming techniques. Actually, they look like otters in the water.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Just finished watching a movie called "Racing Stripes" with the family. I got a bright idea while watching--why not have doxie races?


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.weinerdograces.com/

Your wish is my command.


----------



## Carex

Okay folks, time to get the fire pit going for the "Welcome Back from Saskabush, We Were Going To TP Your Room, But Changed Our Minds and Instead You Got a Luau Sinc" (WBFSWWGTTPYRBCOMAIYGALS) pig roast. I know it will take a while for the coals to reach a good temperature and probably a few minutes to catch the pig since he is roaming in the woods behind the Clubhouse. 

Who did we put in charge of pineapples? And we will need someone to mix fruity, tropical style drinks (a large punch would be nice but keep TR away from it or it might get spiked!!). I am in teh middle of peeling thousands of potatoes for the potatoe salad (we are expecting a medium sized crowd). 

Let's get this party started!!


----------



## MaxPower

Well, Since I am doing the BBQ'in, I suppose I have to butcher Wilbur the Pig, although I have no idea on how to do so.

The pit for the Pig has been dug, and I have successfully obtained some lava rocks and Palm leaves to roast the pig. I heard Sonal is making her famous Portabello burgers for those who chose not to at meat. And Dr. G we will also prepare a Kosher meal for you as well. No one will be left out at WBFSWWGTTPYRBCOMAIYGALS.

I also have a couple of drink suggestions that will fit in nicely for our Luau. Both are alcoholic drinks served in Hawaii. The first of course is a Mai Tai. The second is a Lava Flow:

Ingredients:

1 oz Light rum
1 oz Malibu rum
2 oz Strawberries
1 Banana
2 oz Pineapple juice
2 oz Coconut cream
Mixing instructions:

Blend banana, coconut cream, and pineapple juice in blender and set aside. In bottom of hurricane glass, stir together both rums and strawberries. Pour banana/coconut/pineapple mix into glass slowly. The strawberry/rum mix should creep up the sides of the glass to make a wonderful looking (and tasting) summertime cocktail!

And Let's also not forget the Blue Hawaii's. Of course for those who do not want any alcohol, the Juice Bar will be open and there will be an assortment of Lemonade and Iced Tea.

Jimmy Buffet has successfully crossed the boarder and is en-route to the Shang as we speak.


----------



## Cameo

Are we also serving Strawberry Zinfandel? Please?


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies are in hiding in that MP suggested some roasted weiners in the pit for the pig.


----------



## Macman27

That reminds me, I haven't eaten since noon!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mm27, be careful what you eat.


----------



## SINC

So, a WBFSWWGTTPYRBCOMAIYGALS Pig Roast eh?

Great. I love roast pork, but MaxPower, why not roast it on a spit over the pit? I have had them done this way in Phillipine style and they are to die for.

Oh my, I get away for eight days and have to read pages and pages of ideas ranging from the pig roast to the TP thing (although we call it AW out here).

Either way it is nice to be back, even if only for a short time as I leave for the Big Valley Jamboree ( http://www.bigvalleyjamboree.com/ ) on Wednesday and don't return until Monday of the following week.

Anyone out west going to join us?


----------



## MaxPower

Glad to see you back SINC.

The reason I chose to roast the Pig buried under ground is that is the traditional way the Hawaiians do it. I'm a stickler for details.

Jimmy Buffet is doing his sound check right now and should take the stage at 1 pm. The Pig is on it's way cooking, Carex is painstakingly peeling the potatoes and talonracer is already into the Mai Tais.

I'm ironing my Hawaiian shirt as we speak.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> The doxies are in hiding in that MP suggested some roasted weiners in the pit for the pig.


 Well Carex was helping me to catch Wilbur the Pig this morning and he may have captured Abby by accident.

It seems the Good Doctor thought it would be cute to dress Abby up with a pigs nose and ears for the Pig Roast. Carex (good kid, not too swift) thought Abby was Wilbur and captured her. I haven't seen her since. I was busy capturing the real Wilbur for the meal.

The authorities are looking into it.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I'm ironing my Hawaiian shirt as we speak.


With the designs on those things, do you really think anyone would notice a wrinkle?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, WHERE is Abby???????


----------



## Bolor

Welcome back Sinc. Your package is in the mail and you should get it soon. I sure hope you like it. If you read all the way back, you'll note that I wasn't a party to the suggested shenanigans. I would enjoy that roasted pig though ... and Dr. G I WILL NOT eat any hot-dogs on the day of the pig roast ... just in case. 
Got back from the nations capital last weekend. The bad news is that the grass all dried up from the imposed water ban. The good news is the specialist put me on meds that will hopefully stop or at least slow down this problem that has been plaguing me for the last year. Other than a rare cold, I never got sick until last year. I do not make for a good patient. Oh well, I'll just have to ride it out and remember that I am not naerly as bad off as a lot of people.
Speaking of which, I hope that your tests turn out all right Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Bolor. I knew that I could count on your integrity. My question remains, MP, WHERE is Abby???????


----------



## MBD

I've been away to return to find out you are having a hangi!  Cooking in pits is what Maoris call a hangi and probably that's the same word in Hawaiian.

I don't eat piggies but I'll have some roast veggies instead.


----------



## Carex

Worry not, though I had mistaken Abby for a small piggie earlier (thanks to the clever disguise), she was too fast and escaped down a badger hole on the grounds before anything untowards happened. She is out back hamming it up with Don Ho who arrived a little late (something to do with tiny bubbles?). She is none the worse for wear and is likely snoozing amongst the pineapples.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the update, Carex.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G,

What Carex failed to mention was that the Authorities that I sent out looking for Abby, also found Carex side by side with Abby hamming it up with Don Ho, later also having an afternoon nap amongst the pineapples cuddling up with Abby. Of course Abby no longer had the pig nose and ears on, Carex did.

He really got attached to little Abby.


----------



## SINC

You folks are just having WAY too much fun!


----------



## Cameo

No such thing as way too much fun Sinc! At least not "healthy" fun.


----------



## Ena

Fun always seems to be on tap here from a bottomless well


----------



## Carex

Oh the shame, the shame.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, yes, Abby can be the little vamp at times. Still, she is OUR little cuddle bunny, NOT Don Ho's little......................


----------



## Bolor

Don Ho's tiny bubble?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Bolor.


----------



## SINC




----------



## Dr.G.

"You ain't nothing but a hound dog....", with the name of Abigale.


----------



## SINC

WooHoo!

I have just returned from my appointment with the doctor and the second round of tests and x-rays show no signs of any type of cancer.

Just a severe case of arthritis and bone degeneration of the lower spine, but hey, I can live with that!


----------



## MBD

Congratulations on the good news Sinc! I've had cancer scares myself but not as badly as you since I was able to get to a lab right away once and even they realized it wasn't cancer (I don't think they're really supposed to comment but oh well) so I know how that feels.


----------



## Sonal

Hey, great news SINC!


----------



## Dr.G.

That is GREAT news, mon frere.


----------



## Ena

Sinc. So pleased and relieved for you!


----------



## Carex

Great news Sinc!!


----------



## Cameo

Well, I guess all our positive vibes and good thoughts did the trick! Never underestimate us.......even if some of us aren't very big.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hey SINC, now that's the kinda news I like to hear! No terrorism or mad cow scares on TV--just the pure headlines of the success in human nature! Now we just have to give you the vibes to put your back into place ;-)


----------



## Bolor

That is great news Sinc. I am very happy for you. We can rejoice and celebrate at the pig roast.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hey Dr. G, I have a guest...my Mom is here for something warm and maybe a lick from the doxies. What's cooking?


----------



## SINC

I made a big pot of cabbage rolls for supper and left the pot on the stove on low for a snack later. Help yourself!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Splendid, SINC! My mom brought some freshly-baked corn meal muffins and banana bread (and I brought the more chocolate-based kinds of treats) for dessert.


----------



## SINC

Mmmmm, banana bread is one of my favs!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

I never got the opportunity to say congratulations on your test results.

Excellent news!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, your mom is free to have a doxie (or two) in her lap at any time of the day or night. They are very affectionate dogs.


----------



## gwillikers

Hey SINC, I don't visit the Shang that often, but I'm glad to hear about your test results. I think I'll have a few of your cabbage rolls, thanks for keeping them warm!

I shall BBQ my special hamburgers for you one day, and we will share stories about the in's & out's of growing older.


----------



## SINC

Thanks to all for the good wishes.

After spending the past two days in the hot sun preparing and forming the RV pad in the back forty, we are due to pour the concrete today.

As usual our luck is not good as it rained all night. It has stopped for now but is very cloudy with 60% POP. Currently it is 15 and falling to 12 by this afternoon with 70 kph winds.

Looks like we had better get out the tarps to cover the pour as it progresses.

Oh well, such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bruch ends at 10AM my time, for anyone interested.


----------



## MaxPower

I'll start the second wave for brunch for the Eastern Time crowd.

Coffee is on, and there will be little slices of cantaloupe (brunch is not brunch without cantaloupe). The Omelet bar is open and we are taking orders.

Is this all I do around here? Cook? Oh well. I must enjoy it.


----------



## Sonal

Coffee.... must have coffee...

I think I lived life as Talonracer this weekend, and now, everything aches. Good times, though.


----------



## SINC

Well yesterday turned out to be sunny and very windy with no rain so the pouring of the new RV pad was a piece of cake. Other than the fact it was setting up so fast we had to hurry to get it leveled and broomed.

Now I will water it down every day for two weeks before I can park the motor home on it (The darn thing weighs 9 tons). So the RV sits on the street for now.

We are off to the Big Valley Jamboree from Wednesday through Monday, so that will eliminate the parking problem for 6 days. Good thing we have fellow RV neighbours who don't complain about it being there for a week or so.


----------



## Ena

Just finished a six-day stretch at work so am enjoying the R&R at The Shang. Feel free to interrupt me as I catch up on newspaper reading and solving a cryptic crossword.
Thanks for the excellent brunch. Coffee tastes much better on a morning when you don't have to go in to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, what did you think of our little doxie trolly to deliver your coffee at you were reclining and reading the morning paper? Tres chic, I must say, especially Abby.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> We are off to the Big Valley Jamboree from Wednesday through Monday, so that will eliminate the parking problem for 6 days. Good thing we have fellow RV neighbours who don't complain about it being there for a week or so.


 Does this mean that we have to plan another Shin Ding for you when you return?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is there anyone else feeling the "heat" from some of the other threads? I have tried to read through some of the more politically-oriented threads, although I find nothing wrong with the tranquile "fluff" here in The Shang thread. The rhetoric and anger that is coming forth, rightly or wrongly, in certain of these thread is not, in my opinion, putting forth a point-of-view in a manner that might be reflected upon and actually considered logically.

Maybe it is just me.


----------



## Sonal

It's not just you, Dr. G. I've thought the same thing.

There's a lot of standing on soapboxes and shouting, but not very much listening. Personally, I don't think this online equivalent to shouting at each other isn't really an effective way to persuade others, and certainly not a good way to explore each other's truths in search of compromise or simply new ideas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, if we are in agreement, I feel as if I am in good company. We have agreed on some POVs, disagreed on a few others, but I have always found your discussions reasonable and worth reading.


----------



## gwillikers

You're definitely not alone Dr. G. I feel the same, which is why I don't often partake in such banter.


----------



## Cameo

The point about not listening is exactly what I had been trying to point out in the few posts I have made in some of the inflammatory threads. They didn't listen to me...... 

There is no wonder really why the Shang is such a big thread - it is a necessary thread to keep us sane with the fluff and nonsense that is so much fun and so much the basis here. Live long and prosper in the Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Live long and prosper in the Shang!" Amen, Sister. Amen.


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G., I'm genuinely pleased that you've found my posts worth reading. I've also enjoyed reading your contributions to ehMac's more inflammatory threads. Whether we agree or disagree, your posts have always made me think more about my own point of view on the issue at hand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the compliment, Sonal................and right back at you. It seems that the likes of you, Cameo, Ena, autopilot, Mrs.Furley, lotus, et al, help to bring a calming influence over here in The Shang. It has nothing to do with your gender, because I find many of the male gender with an equally calming influence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today, July 25th, back in 1977, I came to St. John's and became a Landed Immigrant of Canada. On July 29th, 1995, I married my wife. On July 1st, 1997, I became a Canadian citizen. I guess July has been a good month for me, n'est pas? Paix, mes amis. Bon soir et joie de vivre.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr G.
Happy anniversary on the start of the Canadian chapter of your life! I haven't known you long, but I dare say that you make Canada a better place with your presence.
Cheers,
23 years... a good start!
July has been good to you!


----------



## SINC

I happen to have strong opinions and do post in other threads.

There are those here who would gladly see us not express an opinion, but they will never prevail.

I for one, will stand firm for what I believe. 

But here in the Shang, I just absorb the tranquility.

Peace to all!


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Does this mean that we have to plan another Shin Ding for you when you return?


No, not at all MP.

As a humble person, I find the attention a bit overwhelming. But I do appreciate it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the kind words, Ottawaman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, part of The Shang's tranquility and oasis-quality comes from you being here. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> No, not at all MP.
> 
> As a humble person, I find the attention a bit overwhelming. But I do appreciate it!


 It's just because we love ya SINC


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, what did you think of our little doxie trolly to deliver your coffee at you were reclining and reading the morning paper? Tres chic, I must say, especially Abby.


Brought a smile to my face. The tartan bow around Abby's neck was a nice touch. Was it in my honour or the missing MacNutt's


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Hi all,

I thought I'd pop in for a beverage since there's nowhere else I feel like posting this morning. I enjoy a little political debate now and then, but things are a little out of control in other area of this board right now!

So what's brewing? I could use something strong for this Monday morning...


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr.G. said:


> Today, July 25th, back in 1977, I came to St. John's and became a Landed Immigrant of Canada. On July 29th, 1995, I married my wife. On July 1st, 1977, I became a Canadian citizen. I guess July has been a good month for me, n'est pas? Paix, mes amis. Bon soir et joie de vivre.


Well happy anniversary and thank you for gracing Canada with your presence, Dr. G! Yes, it seems July is your month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, that was a gift from Macnutt. I can't put the kilt on Jack and Rootie, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs. F., thank you for your kind words. I also ask for your apologies for the oversight I made in posting #7313. I have made the following correction:

Thank you for the compliment, Sonal................and right back at you. It seems that the likes of you, Cameo, Ena, autopilot, Mrs.Furley, lotus, et al, help to bring a calming influence over here in The Shang. It has nothing to do with your gender, because I find many of the male gender with an equally calming influence.


----------



## MaxPower

Happy Anniversary Dr. G.

Canada and ehMac wouldn't be the same without you around.


----------



## SINC

May I too wish you health and happiness on the occasion of so many important anniversaries Dr. G. 

July has indeed been good to you.


----------



## MaxPower

Hear Hear.

Three Cheers for the good Dr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for all of this friendship, MaxPower and Sinc.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr.G. said:


> Mrs. F., thank you for your kind words. I also ask for your apologies for the oversight I made in posting #7313. I have made the following correction:
> 
> Thank you for the compliment, Sonal................and right back at you. It seems that the likes of you, Cameo, Ena, autopilot, Mrs.Furley, lotus, et al, help to bring a calming influence over here in The Shang. It has nothing to do with your gender, because I find many of the male gender with an equally calming influence.


Dr. G, thank you for including me in such a fine group. I'm honoured.


----------



## MaxPower

I just thought I would come in out of the ehMac Rain to the tranquility of the Shang.

I haven't had much time lately to read some of the threads, but, after reading some entries, I retreated back to the Shang, where friends come to meet.

Let's hope these differences settle down on ehMac soon, so we can all partake in civilized debates and discussions.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

MaxPower said:


> I just thought I would come in out of the ehMac Rain to the tranquility of the Shang.
> 
> I haven't had much time lately to read some of the threads, but, after reading some entries, I retreated back to the Shang, where friends come to meet.
> 
> Let's hope these differences settle down on ehMac soon, so we can all partake in civilized debates and discussions.


I believe there are a few of us who are in here waiting for the storm to pass.


----------



## Ena

Mrs. Furley said:


> I believe there are a few of us who are in here waiting for the storm to pass.


Yes, let's hope there is some cooling rain soon.
Thank goodness for the The Shang and its atmosphere.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, that was a gift from Macnutt. I can't put the kilt on Jack and Rootie, however.


Two dogs in one kilt would look a bit odd


----------



## Ena

Mrs. Furley said:


> Dr. G, thank you for including me in such a fine group. I'm honoured.


Compliment to me didn't go unnoticed Dr. G. Thanks!
Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Anniversary, Dr. G.


----------



## Cameo

Happy Anniversary Dr. G and many more. 
Mrs. Furley, of course you are a part of the group! We never thought otherwise.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Today, July 25th, back in 1977, I came to St. John's and became a Landed Immigrant of Canada. On July 29th, 1995, I married my wife. On July 1st, 1977, I became a Canadian citizen. I guess July has been a good month for me, n'est pas? Paix, mes amis. Bon soir et joie de vivre.


Wow Dr G, you must be the only Canadian who acquired citizenship 24 days before becoming a landed immigrant!   

Congratulations on all those good years of being a good man and helping others be the same.

Incidentally my wife always poked fun at people who got married in July (some kind of reverse snobbishness). Guess what? We started going out on 18 July, I proposed exactly 5 years later on 18 July and we got married one year later to the day... Being a man I regularly *almost* forget the magical date


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Moscool. You are the ONLY person to pick up that mathematical miscue. With all of the rain, warmth and wind we have been getting this past week or so, my allergies have been acting up. So, that is the reason for my mistake. That is my story, and I am sticking to it today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you one and all for all of your kind words today. I must admit that the friendships that have been formed here in The Shang are genuine and sincere. We have shared a great deal in these 734 pages, and shall share more in the days to come. As I suggested in posting #1, you should read Hilton's "Lost Horizon" to understand the true meaning of Shangri-la. 

Still, for all of us, this spot is a true oasis against the storms that rage outside. We cannot ignore the realities of the world, but for one brief tranquil moment, we may all share a sense of kinship here in The Valley of the Blue Moon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MBD

Happy anniversary Dr G.! May we all enjoy refuge from the storm at the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, thank you for the kind words. Check out the thoughts I expressed a few seconds before you. Great minds think alike, n'est pas, mon ami?


----------



## MBD

Yeah I noticed that Dr G and thought it was good timing that my message fell so well after yours!


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, as I said, great minds..................


----------



## Carex

A happy anniversary to you Dr. G. Hope things are going well on this fine day on the Rock and across the ROC.


----------



## SINC

The spirit of The Shang is alive and well.

I have a dear friend who loves to sing and will join him to celebrate his 59th birthday in Saskatoon the weekend of August 19th.

Regretfully, he contracted cancer of the vocal chords and can no longer "warble" as he called it. He asked me to take an old cassette tape he had of his singing and put it on CD so he could leave a bit of himself to his family and friends.

After many attempts, I failed to copy the darn thing despite my best efforts. Sometimes technology eludes me.

But then I remembered that our very own Bolor once tried to advise me on line about how to do just such a thing. I sent him a PM and asked a favour. Bolor agreed to copy the tape to CD for me, so I sent it off to Timmins and it arrived back here safe and sound today.

I am now making my friend 50 copies of that CD and it is thanks to another fine "Shang" member that I can grant the wish of my friend to leave a memento of his talent before he leaves us for a better place.

Thanks Bolor. You are one hell of a guy!


----------



## AppleAuthority

I know I'm a bit late (a lot of traffic today), but always expect a "happy anniversary" from me. So here it is: HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! 

And as far as heated discussions on ehMac.ca goes, I have a treat to cool all down. I'm whipping up some Quadruple Flavor (Chocolate, Strawberry, Vanilla, and Apple Cinnamon) Cafe Chez Marc Ice Cream Delight! And it's on me! Shall we have a toast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Carex. All goes well here on "The Rock" (aka Newfoundland and Labrador). However, I haven't a clue what is happening in the ROC -- Republic of China.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what a grand idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, I shall toast ANYTHING that contains Apple Cinnamon. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Dr.G. said:


> AA, I shall toast ANYTHING that contains Apple Cinnamon. Thanks for the thought.


 No problem at all . They've been popping in lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall be there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to one and all. Thank you for your kind words expressed my way today. I truly appreciate them. Even though we have never met, I consider many of you my friends and feel that I am enriched for having met you all, in a virtual sense. 

So, I thank you for sharing a small part of your lives in a small part of my life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Sweet dreams kind sir, of doxies of course!


----------



## AppleAuthority

That's the Canadian way, eh?!


----------



## Carex

ROC = Rest of Canada!! Everyone else except for the place where you are. 

I'm all for making this "ice cream delight" a new tradition!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, every so often I have this dream about doxie puppies, hundreds of them, running around the house. I wake up with a start and thank God is was just a nightmare.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, thanks for the ROC clarification. 

Re your "ice cream delight", that would be a GREAT tradition here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, every so often I have this dream about doxie puppies, hundreds of them, running around the house. I wake up with a start and thank God is was just a nightmare.


Didn't you mean a "dogmare"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the original idea of the movie Willard came from a nightmare about doxies, much like mine. They switched to rats for fear that the audience would pass out at the sight of swarming doxies.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Sinc for the kind words. If you can't do a friend a favour, then what are we here for?  It was a pleasure to do it for you and I can see why you want to present your friend with the CD. He does have a great voice.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Always sharing, always caring" should be the motto of The Shang. Just a thought.


----------



## Bolor

I can live with that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, it is a version of what Sinc is always saying about sharing/taking/caring.


----------



## SINC

Always giving, never taking?


----------



## Dr.G.

That's the one, Sinc. However, was this not your mother's saying???


----------



## Carex

Where there is love there is life. 
Mohandas Gandhi


----------



## MBD

I come to the Shang slowly today because I'm on dial up. Our highspeed is out in the boonies of Ontario because we use wireless highspeed and most likely something got fried after the storm we just had or someone lost power at one of the farmer's barns they put equipment in.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, we shall all type slowly so that you will have less problems with your dial up connection.


----------



## MBD

Thank you, Dr. G for being considerate of my Internet issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Y o u a r e w e l c o m e.

I am typing as slowly as I am able to MBD.


----------



## Grunt

If only I was capable of typing slowly..


----------



## Dr.G.

tnurG, yrt ot etirw sdrawkcab dna ti llahs wols uoy nwod yltaeg. 

Grunt, try to write backwards and it shall slow you down greatly.


----------



## MBD

Dr G is one of those gifted savants that can speak backwards!


----------



## Ena

Another thought about The Shang. We come for the coffee and stay for the company.

Could do with some cooler temperatures here in Victoria. Patients where I work are grumpy. One of them threw a muffin at me today. 

Have had the hymn/song "We Shall Overcome" in my head last few days. Was thinking about world events and it came into my head.


----------



## Grunt

Dr.G. said:


> Grunt, try to write backwards and it shall slow you down greatly.


nevE taht t'nseod pleh - I tsuj epyt ti tuo sdrawrof dna krow ti tuo morf ereht.

Even that doesn't help - I just type it out forwards and work it out from there.


----------



## MBD

Ena - food stuff should never become projectiles. I'm sorry you had to experience that. Have a muffin on me at the Shang.  In Ontario it's too hot. It's been like this all summer. At first people were grumpy and down right ditzy on the roads but now I think everyone has accepted it. Today there was a huge storm and I walked into work in a big yellow poncho but my sandal fell off in the middle of the road and I had to go back to get it. I almost lost sandly when a over anxious pick up truck driver looked like he was going to cross the road even if I was stooped over picking up my footwear. Luckily me and sandaly made it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, it is a mild 17C here in St.John's. I shall send you some coolness via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, I am no linguistic maven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, the first time I heard the spiritual "We shall overcome" sung live was one hot Sunday in August in Waycross, Georgia. I lived a block from an African-American church, and I was just walking home when I heard this song. I had heard it before on TV in the 1960's, but this was live. I sat on the steps of the church, just listening. The pastor came out and invited me inside. I was the only white person there, but I was also the only Jewish person there, so I figured that I was totally out of place, other than the fact that I loved the way they sang that song. 

That song has been in my mind since August of 1973.


----------



## MBD

Dr.G. said:


> MBD, I am no linguistic maven.


Then what kind of maven are you? Buh Dum Duh (that was my onomotopea of a drum.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, to be truthful, I am not much of a maven in any one area. I know bits and pieces about a variety of things.


----------



## MBD

Dr.G. said:


> MBD, to be truthful, I am not much of a maven in any one area. I know bits and pieces about a variety of things.


 Yeah, me too.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, we could form the SoMs (Society of Mavenites). Admission is free, membership is restricted to only non-mavens, and doxies are allowed at any and all meetings.


----------



## MBD

I'm down with that! I think the meetings would be very much like the Shang ones but the doxies could sometimes wear capes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies in capes? An interesting sight.


----------



## MBD

Not like this doxie though, this ones is just overdone.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is one all-American doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must get some sleep. Dawn comes early here in Canada's far east. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Tomorrow morning I leave with the motor home for the Big Valley Jamboree where this coming weekend I will enjoy both Clint Black and Travis Tritt among many others.

My wife will join me on Thursday afternoon when she drives the Suzuki down to Camrose and we will then tow it home on Monday.

Five days of music, fun and friends. Life is good. Very good!


----------



## gwillikers

Drive safe SINC, have fun, and have one for me at the Jamboree!

We await your return to the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, give my regards to Big Valley...................or is that Broadway??? Bon voyage, mon frere.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

SINC said:


> Tomorrow morning I leave with the motor home for the Big Valley Jamboree where this coming weekend I will enjoy both Clint Black and Travis Tritt among many others.
> 
> My wife will join me on Thursday afternoon when she drives the Suzuki down to Camrose and we will then tow it home on Monday.
> 
> Five days of music, fun and friends. Life is good. Very good!


Safe travels, SINC.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

MBD said:


> Not like this doxie though, this ones is just overdone.


Oh my...


----------



## Carex

Heeeeeehawwww, Big Valley Jamboree!!!!!! Well, to be honest I could do without the country music but it sounds like a fun event. Don't do anything too stupid.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, Mrs. F., sadly, that doxie was mistakenly eaten at sunset of July 4th, just outside of Chicago.


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm, let's see. I got the motor home packed, my bag packed, the closet filled with all my western gear, the batteries are charged the gas tank if full, the propane is full and I'm ready to go. Only problem now is my friend isn't ready until 11:00, so now I wait.

When I get there today I will make cabbage rolls and baked beans on site. Somehow they always taste better done in the fresh air. Rain is in the forecast for today and tomorrow, so I will have to set up the awning and some tarps and tie it all down so the wind doesn't get at it. Now, what else?

Whoops, not so fast son, you forgot to fill the fresh water tank and dump the holding tanks. I'm off to do that, Back in an hour or so for one final check in at The Shang before I hit the open road.

And by the way Carex, country music rocks!


----------



## Dr.G.

I knew you could not leave us for long. I should send the doxies with you for protection.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

SINC said:


> When I get there today I will make cabbage rolls and baked beans on site. Somehow they always taste better done in the fresh air.


Those are delicious foods, SINC, but maybe you should consider sleeping in your own private tent...? Those are a deadly combination when you are sharing small quarters...


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr.G. said:


> MBD, Mrs. F., sadly, that doxie was mistakenly eaten at sunset of July 4th, just outside of Chicago.


Humiliated...then eaten by mistake. That is a tragic end.
A moment of silence please...


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs. F., I think that I hear Taps off in the distance...................


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr.G. said:


> Mrs. F., I think that I hear Taps off in the distance...................


Dr. G, are you trying to tell me that doxies can play the trumpet? I'm just not sure that they are capable of the required embouchure.

Still...it is a fairly good performance, from what I can hear.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> And by the way Carex, country music rocks!


My Brother in Law calls it Bow and Arrow Music.

I grew up with Country Music. Although I don't listen to much of it, I can appreciate it, for the memories it brings back. I remember every Sunday Morning I would be awoken to Country and Gospel Music that my Dad put on the Hi-Fi. we'd listen to all of his favorites on Sundays. George Jones, Conway Twitty, Merle Haggard to name a few. On the Gospel side, Elvis was always on the list.


----------



## SINC

Mrs. Furley said:


> Those are delicious foods, SINC, but maybe you should consider sleeping in your own private tent...? Those are a deadly combination when you are sharing small quarters...


Ah, but I sleep alone tonight Mrs. F.! Besides the motor home is very well ventilated. Matter of fact I never close them as they do not allow rain inside, just fresh air.

My wife will join me Thursday, so best I get rid of any evidence before then, non?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> My Brother in Law calls it Bow and Arrow Music.
> 
> I grew up with Country Music. Although I don't listen to much of it, I can appreciate it, for the memories it brings back. I remember every Sunday Morning I would be awoken to Country and Gospel Music that my Dad put on the Hi-Fi. we'd listen to all of his favorites on Sundays. George Jones, Conway Twitty, Merle Haggard to name a few. On the Gospel side, Elvis was always on the list.


This year is pretty good as you can see here:

http://www.bigvalleyjamboree.com/

Today I become one of 30,000 RVs and blend in with over 70,000 country fans. It is truly an amazing thing to see if visit the link there are many photos.

Sunday morning I will host our famous "Hangover Breakfast" around 11:00 a.m. The gang from CFCW radio always drops by for one of my famous Caesars to go with breakkie.

My daughter is in charge of the Margaritas though. Never did figure out how to do them right.

See you all on Monday. Please be nice to each other while I am gone! Life is good. VERY good after the past few weeks. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Have a good time SINC.

And don't do anything I wouldn't do


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs.F., doxies play the clarinet, not the trumpet. Taps is traditionally played when a doxie dies in the line of duty by a bugel that was once played in John Phillip Sousa's Marine Corps Band.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr.G. said:


> Mrs.F., doxies play the clarinet, not the trumpet.


Oh yes, of course...I remember seeing an excellent live show by the Klezmer Doxies. That clarinet player could really wail.


----------



## MBD

Mrs. Furley said:


> Humiliated...then eaten by mistake. That is a tragic end.
> A moment of silence please...


 Indeed the eaten by mistake is not only tragic but also incredibly humilating. What a terrible end!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs.F., there was the greatest gathering of clarinet-playing doxies a few years ago in Vienna, Austria. Hundreds of doxies played some of the finest Klezmer music ever heard in Europe. People openly wept at the beauty of this combined sound.


----------



## Carex

Are we sure as to the cause of their weeping? Sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference between tears of joy and tears of pain and suffering.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I saw the same sort of weeping during a rendition of "Amazing Grace" played on a dozen bagpipes. Truly stirring and awesome.


----------



## Ena

Nothing beats being awoken by the sound of bagpipes when staying in a youth hostel in a remote part of Scotland. At least it was better than Hendix at full blast in a German hostel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I would love to learn how to play the bagpipe.


----------



## Carex

... just put your fingers over the holes, blow on the pipe, put the goose under your arm, and squeeze like the dickens. I'm sure that is all there is to it. 

I've heard too many bad bagpipe players over the years to be turned on by this form of music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I tried practicing on one of the doxies, but I think I cracked her rib.


----------



## Carex

She probably didn't appreciate having air blown into her nose (I hope you were blowing in the right end) anyway. And where were you putting your fingers


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I blew into her ear and had drilled a few holes along the bridge of the nose for my fingers.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think we should ALL make it a point to try and calm the waters in some of the threads that have come close to, or went over the limit, of verbal abuse. Just a suggestion, but one worth considering, n'est pas?


----------



## Cameo

I have tried on some of the threads.....political ones I am no help with as I don't follow politics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, just talk about how good some of the people in ehMacLand are, and drop a "d" word or two.................as in doxie. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Spreading some of the peace and tranquility of Shangri-La into the wilds of ehMac? 

Sure, why not? I'll go out armed with coffee and muffins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, then I pass the torch of peace and tranquility to you, because my eyes grow weary. This torch is in good hands, I am sure, but I shall send along the "Fearsome Foursome" (aka Rootie, Daisy, Jack and Abby) to protect you from the "whips and scorns of time". Vaya con Dios, mi amiga.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well I sure will join in the quest to cure the ehMac forums of the dreaded ehMac.MassDisputes virus. But seriously, I think the cure is just a few licks per infected person by our unit of doxies--but then we have to worry that the doxies will get infected with a variation of the virus... 

Anyone want a milkshake on me? Whipping a couple up now.


----------



## Sonal

Oh no--rabidly political doxies!

I'd love a milkshake. You have a little instant coffee over there to toss in the chocolate for a mocha milkshake? That would be fabulous.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Coming right up, sir


----------



## Carex

Milkshake or some of that ice cream you were dishing up last night. 

Sweet dreams all.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, yes, doxie licks and cuddles are a grand cure for the "dreaded ehMac.MassDisputes virus".


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, rest easy. Our doxies are not the "rabidly political doxies" kind of doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, no more "sweet dreams". It's time to get up and spread the "word" (i.e., licks) of the "doxies of peace" throughout ehMacLand. Wish me luck.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr.G. said:


> Carex, no more "sweet dreams". It's time to get up and spread the "word" (i.e., licks) of the "doxies of peace" throughout ehMacLand. Wish me luck.


You go, Dr. G! If you need me, let me know.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

AppleAuthority said:


> Anyone want a milkshake on me? Whipping a couple up now.


Yes please...I would love one! Chocolate, of course.


----------



## Carex

Egads, just got to the clubhouse and I see that AppleAuthority is passed out in the corner with a huge smile and the telltale signs of 'too much milkshake' on the lips. You've got to take it a little easier with the milk products AA. Don't worry, we'll have our coffee and muffins without disturbing your slumber. 

I see that one of the doxies has returned looking a little battle scarred from spreading the good word through ehMacland. It's a tough job but someone has got to do it. Quick she needs a good meal and a soft bed to recharge her batteries before she enters the fray once again.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Carex said:


> Egads, just got to the clubhouse and I see that AppleAuthority is passed out in the corner with a huge smile and the telltale signs of 'too much milkshake' on the lips. You've got to take it a little easier with the milk products AA. Don't worry, we'll have our coffee and muffins without disturbing your slumber.


Yeah, AA passed out right after mistakenly called Sonal "sir" and I've heard nothing since. I never got my chocolate milkshake and was forced to eat chocolate chips (semi-sweet...ugh) right out of the bag to satisfy my chocolate craving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs.F., ""It is a far, far better thing that I do, than I have ever done; it is a far, far better rest that I go to than I have ever known." - Sidney Carton from "A Tale Of Two Cities" by Charles Dickens.


----------



## Dr.G.

"No, I won't back down. You can stand me up at the gates of hell. But, I won't back down. No, I'll stand my ground." - Tom Petty, "I Won't Back Down", Full Moon Fever.


----------



## Dr.G.

"What does not destroy me, makes me strong." - Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Dr.G.

"You're gonna miss me when I'm gone." - Brooks & Dunn, "You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone," Waiting on Sundown.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage, against the dying of the light." - Dylan Thomas, "Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night"


----------



## Dr.G.

"It ain't over til it's over." - Yogi Berra


----------



## Carex

Mrs. Furley, you should know better than anyone that dark chocolate is the only way to go. And you can tell people it is good for you too:

Dark chocolate lowers blood pressure!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I will walk alone by the Black Muddy River
And dream me a dream of my own.
I will walk alone by the Black Muddy River
And sing me a song of my own." - Grateful Dead, "Black Muddy River"


----------



## Carex

The quote machine is in fine form today.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Any man's death diminishes me, because I am involved in mankind; and therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls; it tolls for thee." - John Donne


----------



## Dr.G.

"To know that we know what we know, and that we do not know what we do not know, that is true knowledge." - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I go to do battle with those who will not stop fighting. Doxie licks and kindness are my only weapons. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavours to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Yes, I'm aware of that healthy version of chocolate, but milk chocolate tastes so darn gooood! I wish I was one of those dark chocolate lovers but, sadly, milk chocolate is my favourite, especially when you throw some caramel into the mix.

I don't smoke, rarely drink, exercise regularly, get 8 hours every night, eat lots of veggies...can't I at least have this one vice???


----------



## Dr.G.

"Let us therefore brace ourselves to our duty, and so bear ourselves that if the British Empire and its Commonwealth last for a thousand years, men will still say, ´This was their finest hour.´ " - Sir Winston Churchill, 18 June 1940, announcing the fall of France, and the start of the Battle of Britain.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character." - Martin Luther King, Jr., Address at March on Washington for Jobs and Freedom, August 28, 1963

"Well, I don't know what will happen now. We've got some difficult days ahead. But it doesn't matter with me now. Because I've been to the mountaintop. And I don't mind. Like anybody, I would like to live a long life. Longevity has its place. But I'm not concerned about that now. I just want to do God's will. And He's allowed me to go up to the mountain. And I've looked over. And I've seen the promised land. I may not get there with you. But I want you to know tonight, that we, as a people will get to the promised land. And I'm happy, tonight. I'm not worried about anything. I'm not fearing any man. Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord." - Martin Luther King, Jr., I See The Promised Land, Memphis, Tennessee, April 3, 1968


----------



## Dr.G.

"There go my people: I have to go and run and catch up because I am their leader." - Mohandas K. Gandhi


----------



## Dr.G.

"To be, or not to be: that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And by opposing end them? "

William Shakespeare, Hamlet, Act III, Scene I


----------



## Carex

> get 8 hours every night,


I'm sorry Mrs. Furley but that is a little too much information!! Surely you are bragging!! Remember this is a family show.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Carex said:


> I'm sorry Mrs. Furley but that is a little too much information!! Surely you are bragging!! Remember this is a family show.


That's sleep, Carex...SLEEP! Good heavens.


----------



## Carex

Glad we got that cleared up. 

Dr. G is exhausted and sleeping in the corner with AA after his quote barrage. His keyboard is smoking and his fingers are blistered. I think he will need some herbal tea when he wakes up.


----------



## Dr.G.

"From this day to the ending of the world,
But we in it shall be remembered-
We few, we happy few, we band of brothers and sisters;
For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,
This day shall gentle his condition."

with apologies to William Shakespeare, for adding the word "sisters" to his play, King Henry V, Act IV, Scene III.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled, or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by the dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions and spends himself in a worthy course; who at the best, knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who, at worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly; so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defeat." - Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea................herbal tea...............must have........................now........please..................where are the doxies???


----------



## Dr.G.

What a dream I just had!!!!!!! Everyone was in The Valley of the Blue Moon, and everyone was friendly with each other. There were no arguements, no heated discussions that devolved into name calling episodes, no threats or violence of any kind. There was just an overt sharing of friendship. 

That was such a peaceful dream.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> What a dream I just had!!!!!!! Everyone was in The Valley of the Blue Moon, and everyone was friendly with each other. There were no arguements, no heated discussions that devolved into name calling episodes, no threats or violence of any kind. There was just an overt sharing of friendship.
> 
> That was such a peaceful dream.


 Serenity Now.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr.G. said:


> What a dream I just had!!!!!!! Everyone was in The Valley of the Blue Moon, and everyone was friendly with each other. There were no arguements, no heated discussions that devolved into name calling episodes, no threats or violence of any kind. There was just an overt sharing of friendship.
> 
> That was such a peaceful dream.


"They won't give peace a chance - that was just a dream some of us had."
-Joni Mitchell


----------



## Carex

Everything is all right here in the clubhouse Dr. G. Just have a seat in the big comfy chair and we'll bring you some refreshments. Doxies are out for a run in the old growth forest. Chasing sasquatch or something was what they mentioned to me. 

We will be serving homemade iced herbal tea this afternoon on the back deck.


----------



## Ena

Keep your shoes on on the deck. Doxies have given up chasing the Sasquatch and have brought back some big slugs.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, Mrs. F., peace, serenity and tranquility, with a touch of human kindness, is what the world needs now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, it is all here, but the world needs what we have here..........and needs it NOW!!!!!!!! Just read through some of the postings by some in the other ehMacLand threads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, Jack actually brought a snail that was stranded in the middle of the road back into our garden. He is such a sweet dog.


----------



## Sonal

Ladies and gentleman, Mr, Burt Bacharach

"What the world needs now is love, sweet love
It's the only thing that there's just too little of
What the world needs now is love, sweet love,
No not just for some but for everyone."

Much like water and time, Dr. G., you are a gentle force to be reckoned with.


----------



## MBD

Sonal, I want to go download that song from iTunes now. 

I salute the buddha in all of you at the Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, hop on the handlebars of my bike and we shall ride around The Shang to this tune............with doxies running about.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I just reread your posting and saw your concluding comment -- "Much like water and time, Dr. G., you are a gentle force to be reckoned with." Very profound. Many thanks for these kind words.


----------



## Sonal

You are quite welcome Dr. G., and I'd be more than happy to hop on the handlebars of your bike as the doxies run free.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang on....................here we go........................


----------



## Dr.G.

No, doxies, no!!!!!!!! Out of the way.....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Out Of The Way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

That's better............did not want those stupid doxies bothering us as we approached the crest of Mt. Woz......................uh oh........................


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, did I mention anything about fixing the brakes on this bike BEFORE we took off?????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

??????????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonallllllllllllllllllllll...............


----------



## Dr.G.

High atop Mt.Woz, our fair Sonal watches good old Dr.G. roll down Mt.Woz at a G-Force that would flatten a doxie....................who are luckily up atop this fine peak licking her hand................and wathcing Dr.G. roll down to meet his Fate.


----------



## Dr.G.

To be continued.................


----------



## Dr.G.

We hope.......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Wait..................there is an RV parked along the side of the mountain. Could it be?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

The RV has a big letter "S" on the side........................


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC!!!!!!!!!! I am saved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall meet you all back at The Shang tomorrow morning. I shall spend some time with Sinc, now that I hear that Sonal and the doxies are safely back at the Cafe Chez Marc. 

Bon soir, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Wait..................there is an RV parked along the side of the mountain. Could it be?????????????


Gee, I hate cliffhangers. Groan. I'll definitely have to come back tomorrow to find out what has happened. Wondering if Dr. G is now wearing cowboy boots and a stetson on his visit with Sinc.


----------



## Sonal

I don't know what to tell you Ena. One moment, we were riding along, music playing, doxies running and the next moment, Dr. G. is yelling something about brakes, and the next thing I know, the doxies had grabbed hold of me and pulled me from the brink, and the good Dr and bicycle are tumbling down the cliff. 

The Doxie Emergency Response Team brought me to the cafe for refreshments before I could see what happened.


----------



## MBD

This is a job for my cape wearing doxies!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hey guys just woke up...something tells me I should keep off milkshakes for a bit. If it wasn't for Abby, I think I'd still be sleeping. ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, all I shall say is "Yee Haw!!!!!! Ride 'em cowboy". I am off for the final roundup of free-spirited doxies on the North American plains. Where once there were more doxies roaming the plains than bison, now there are just a few thousand. Still, this is the last roundup of doxies to get them into a protected area so that they continue to roam freely, without fear of domestication.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, as least you avoided the plummet down the steep face of Mt. Woz. Sorry we never got to finish our bike ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, yes, the Caped Crusaders have again saved the day...........or at least saved Sonal. The side of Sinc's RV saved me.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, remember, Abby is our smallest doxie and requires the attention of a baby.


----------



## gwillikers

Dr.G. said:


> MBD, yes, the Caped Crusaders have again saved the day...........or at least saved Sonal. The side of Sinc's RV saved me.


A slightly dented RV just gives it a more "lived in" feeling.

So all is well then?


----------



## Dr.G.

gw, yes, all is well with me. Thanks for asking.


----------



## gwillikers

This morning, my hyper Nova Scotian Duck Tolling Retriever, named Zoey, calmly informed me that she wishes to run freely with the Doxies!

I was at a loss for words, so I simply threw a chew toy toward her. She's obviously been spying on my visits to the Shang the whole time.


----------



## Dr.G.

gw, my doxies have run with the last herd of North Amercian prarie doxies, but have always come home. Still, I am sure that your Zoey shall return.


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G., I think before we try that bike ride again, we need to modify the song somewhat:

"What the world needs now, is love and bike mechanics"


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, the RCMP was called in and they have determined that the brakes were tampered with in an attempt to "silence me". I am so sorry that you were involved. I shall not be silenced, but at the RCMP's request, I shall stay off of bikes. They have provided me with one of the Musical Ride horses until they can "crack the case", but I dare not tell them that I don't know how to ride a horse.


----------



## Carex

With Sinc at the Big Valley Jamboree this weekend (hope he survives), who will be headlining at the What's Up Dachs Comedy Club. Being that it is a long weekend in Some Parts of Canada, I'm sure the place will be packed with out-of-towners. We really must get this sorted out before the curtain comes up!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I shall be out this evening, so someone else should take the lead on this issue. Peter S. was usually in charge of the headliners, but his last act was billing Macnutt and his Magical Muskrats............but they never showed up.


----------



## Cameo

FROM JOSEPH AND GRACE
COTE D'IVOIRE
ABIDJAN


Dear Respectful One,

Permit me to inform you our desire of going into business relationship with
you. I know you might be surprised on recieving this mail from us due to
we have not met before. By brief introduction. however is not mandatory nor
will I in any manner compel you to honour against your will.

I am Joseph and my younger sister Grace .We are native of bouake district
in republic of Cote d'Ivoire. We are the children of late Chief and Mrs.Gabriel
Tanko,who was assasinated by the rebels in our home town during the recent
political crises of 19th sept. 2003.Untill the death of our parents and our
two younger ones, my late father was a very wealthy Cocoa/cafe farmers &
exporter based in abidjan the capital city of coted'ivoire. My mother died
when I was just 8 years old, and since then my father never hide anything
from me, Before his death in a private specialist hospital, my father called
me on his bed side and secretly confided to me the sum of (US$13.6Million
dollars only) which he deposited in one of the banks in Abidjan, Coted'Ivoire
for onwardly transfer abroadfor investment on his proposed cocoa processing
company through an assistance of a foreign partner.

In fact, since the death of my late father, our uncle has been seriously
chasing us around with constant treats,trying to suppress us so that he might
have the documents of his landed properties and confiscate them.he has successfully
collected all his properties, yet he never stopped there,he told me to surrender
all bank account of my late father which I did not,because only this money
is where our future and destiny lies upon.my uncle never aware of where we
are here in Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire, and he can never be aware of us Consider
my situation as a child of God and come to our rescue,please i beg of you
with all honesty.
I am just a student university undergraduate and really don't know what to
do.This is because I have suffered a lot of set backs as a result of incessant
political crisis here in Ivory coast. The death of my father actually brought
sorrow to my life.I am in a sincere desire of your humble assistance in this
regards. Your suggestions and ideas will be highly regarded.

Please I will like to ask you these questions:-

What percentage of the total amount in question will be good for you after
the money is in your account and the trust and honest in this transaction
is it guaranttee?

Please Kindly consider this and get back to me immediately if you wish to
help us please i am sincerely in need of your urgent attention. 

Expecting your reply soon.



Am I going to be rich????? How much should I ask for????
Do people really think we are so stupid?

they would be in for a big surprise with my bank account - maybe I should give it - they can pay the overdraft charges!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I received the same email. I sent him 10,000 ehMacLand Lunars, and, to my amazement, received $10,726,826.72 Canadian via a wired bank draft. I have since given all of this money over to various charities, all but 72 cents, which is what CIBC charged me for the bank transaction between the Ivory Coast and St.John's.


----------



## MaxPower

This is probably one of the best stories regarding a similar email scam. True or not it is still a funny read:Nigerian Email Scam


----------



## Cameo

Well I am away for the weekend - gonna sit in the sun and swim and eat and do whatever I feel like! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and see everyone on Tuesday!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Cameo. Brunch shall not be the same on Sunday...........since my wife and I shall be on the North Atlantic going whale watching, so I am not sure who shall make brunch. We shall see.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I'll be glad to make brunch (and I'll watch the milk products this time)!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, AA. We shall leave the doxies at The Shang, since doxies, the North Atlantic, puffins and whales do NOT mix well.


----------



## AppleAuthority

No problem. I would imagine the doxies would rather enjoy the early smell of brunch pancakes and waffles than ocean spray. I'm not sure why, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, doxies are bred to dig out badgers. Not too many badgers lurking around the humpback whales.


----------



## Dr.G.

No time for brunch..............off to see the whales.


----------



## Sonal

Enjoy the whales, Dr. G--I have brunch covered.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I leave the doxies in your care, so I know that they shall be treated well. Bye for now.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I have some light and fluffy cinnamon waffles coming up for the latecomers, for brunch. Just tell me how much to make.


----------



## lotus

If you are just hanging out at the Shang with nothing much to do, you might want to go out to the "19th Hole" and help me celibrate my 50th anniversary. It was 50 years ago that I arrived in Toronto from Bloomington, Illinois on what was to be a 6th month stay to hire and train employees. Instead it has turned into a life long adventure.

So follow the balloons to the big white tent where you will find Southern Comfort Food and Canadian Beer. No speeches or gifts, so come, eat, drink and dance the night away. U2 couldn't make it because of a prior commitment, but the world famous "No Name Band" will be there. Enjoy!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Happy Five-O in Canada man! I'd be glad to go over there, and maybe I'll bring my guitar play you a special Canadian song to go with this special day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, lotus. Fifty years!!! Incredible, seeing that it was initially for 6 months. I have turned a two year "stint" into 28, but you are our Queen.


----------



## gwillikers

Wonderful news lotus!! Congrats on your 50th!!
Save a dance for me!


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations lotus.

Here's to many more.


----------



## Bolor

Happy 50th Lotus. Good to see you back in the "shang" again.


----------



## lotus

AA, the No Name Band was so excited about the song you played for me that they would like you to contact them at 555-5550 so they can draw up a contract.  

Thanks to everyone who helped make my day. A special thanks to all who helped clean up after the party and helped the guys from Calgary find their way to the airport. They really wanted to take a cab home, but we convinced them it was a bit far to drive.


----------



## SINC

Ah, the fair lotus has blessed us with her presence once again. Happy 50th to you lotus!

As for the rest of you, how do you expect me to keep up when I have to read a dozen or so pages of The Shang on my return?

The Big Valley Jamboree was a hoot. At last night's closing performance by "Big & Rich" there were 84,000 people in the concert bowl and that by the way does not include the second beer gardens outside the bowl, nor does it include the midway or the casino. Man oh man, it was wall-to-wall people!

Now that I have checked in, I am gonna run have a shower and clean up a tad. I am still eating dust and have to clean the dust out of the motor home this afternoon.

It is good to be back!


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, mon frere. I trust the doxies enjoyed the concert?


----------



## SINC

Well, they said they did, but does one believe a wild west dawg?


----------



## Dr.G.

WASHINGTON (Reuters) -- The loss of once-plentiful wolves in a part of Canada's west allowed the elk population to mushroom, pushing out beavers and songbirds and showing the importance of top predators, Canadian researchers said on Monday.

Although scientists have long noted that the loss of even one species can have profound effects, the report is one of the first large-scale studies to show clearly the widespread consequences of losing a predator at the top of the food chain.

Mark Hebblewhite of the University of Alberta, and colleagues studied what happened in "a serendipitous natural experiment" when wolves returned to part of the Bow Valley of Banff National Park in Alberta.

Wolves were driven out in the 1960s "because that's what we did then," Hebblewhite said.
_______________________________________________________________________

I read of a similar study of the free-range dachshunds, that once coexisted quite well with the roaming bison of North America. Where the doxies went, the bison went, because the doxies provided them with protection against predators. Sadly, when the doxies were domesticated, the bison were left defenseless. We all know what happened to them. Today, it is only a distant memory of the millions of free-range dachhunds that one can only envision when they see the herds of bison that still roam (but not freely) through Alberta.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Wow were has the time gone? It's already August 2nd 2005. My birthday is in 20 days!


----------



## SINC

Yep time is elusive is it not?

In just two weeks from Thursday, I will join my two best friends, one from Calgary and the other from Nipawin (Sask.) in Saskatoon for a four day camp out during which time we will view the air show and folk festival. The other two are even gonna golf for heavens sake!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Ahh I haven't golfed in such a long time.

Maybe when I go to Niagara Falls this weekend they'll be a course I could do a few rounds on


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, we have your party all arranged. In less than three weeks "The Barrie Bash" shall begin. Of course, there shall be no alcoholic drinks served, but the fun and entertainment will be so wild, you shall not notice.


----------



## Ena

Good old Saskatoon. Spend five years there attending university. Very pretty campus and city too. Colder than something unprintable in winter walking between buildings. I gather that there are tunnels now. Students have it soft now


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, luckily, The Shangri-la University does not need tunnels, in that all of our courses are online.


----------



## Bolor

*Good news to share*

My wife and I have become grandparents for the first time. Our son and daughter-in-law in Vancouver had a baby girl. Term was three weeks later but this kid couldn't wait to get out in the world. All is well. She weighed in at 5lbs 12oz.
Mom, Dad, baby and grandparents doing well.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Bolor said:


> My wife and I have become grandparents for the first time. Our son and daughter-in-law in Vancouver had a baby girl. Term was three weeks later but this kid couldn't wait to get out in the world. All is well. She weighed in at 5lbs 12oz.
> Mom, Dad, baby and grandparents doing well.


Wonderful news, Bolor...the best news of the day! Is this your first grandchild? Will you be able to visit with her soon?

Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Congrats Bolor for the new arrival to the family! I'm sure it'll be no time 'till she roams with us here in the Shang!

And thanks Dr. G for your plans!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Bolor. Mazel tov from the doxies as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, we were thinking of doing a Barrie to Timmins, ON, bash for you and Bolor. The party starts in Barrie, then moves on to Orillia, Bracebridge, Huntsville, North Bay, Sturgeon Falls, back to North Bay because the folks in Sudbury declined to participate and chip in on the gifts, then up to New Liskeard, Kirkland Lake Iroquois Falls, Porcupine and then into beautiful downtown Timmins. There, the Premier of Ontario and the Prime Minister will give you a birthday gift and Bolor a "You're too young to be a grandparent" gift.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks all for the great comments. In fact, Martin was here on the weekend but not to see me 

Mrs.F We are heading out to Vancouver later this month ... let the little one settle down a bit. Yes, this is out first grand child.
Dr. G., we will have banners out for your arrival in town. Unless you are on the doxie express, I won't expect you until tomorrow with the route you are taking. And thanks for the "too young" comment. I wish it were true ...
AA, unfortunately her dad is a PC guy. Where oh where did I go wrong? Maybe I can bring her into the Mac fold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I could bring the doxies if you would like to see them again. I don't think that they have been to Timmins when the temps were anything above -9C.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Sounds extravagant there Dr. G and Bolor. I suppose we'll use the Doxie Express to get our luggage around?


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, nothing but the best for you and Bolor.


----------



## Carex

AA, add one more day to your birthday and we can celebrate together!!


----------



## Dr.G.

DENVER, Colorado (AP) -- "Scientists for the first time have cloned a dog. But don't count on a better world populated by identical, well-behaved canines just yet.

That's because the dog duplicated by South Korea's cloning pioneer, Hwang Woo-suk, is an Afghan hound, a resplendent supermodel in a world of mutts, but ranked by dog trainers as the least companionable and most indifferent among the hundreds of canine breeds.

The experiment extends the remarkable string of laboratory successes by Hwang, but also re-ignites a fierce ethical and scientific debate about the rapidly advancing technology."

"The ability to use the underlying technology in developing research models and eventually therapies is incredibly promising," said Robert Schenken, president of the American Society for Reproductive Medicine. "However, the paper also points out that in dogs as in most species, cloning for reproductive purposes is unsafe."

The fear is that a breed of canine, such as the Standard Wirehaired Dachshund, would be cloned, and that armies of them would again roam the world freely and without any natural predators to limit their population.

Dr. Jason Jinglestars, of the ehMacLand Institute for the Control of Disease and Other Terrible Things, has gone on record as stating that "To unleash an army of free-range doxies upon the innocent and unsuspecting people of planet Earth would be a crime against humanity."


----------



## SINC

Hmmmmm, lemme see . . .

Grandfather Bolor, nope.
Grandad Bolor, na.
Pa Bolor, nix.
Grampa Bolor, yep, that works!

Congrats to you and yours Bolor. Have a great time with the new little one.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, luckily, The Shangri-la University does not need tunnels, in that all of our courses are online.


I've heard that there are no exams or written work. If so, sign me up.


----------



## Ena

Congratulations to you and yours Bolor


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, we use WebCT and Elluminate Live, complete with audio/visual discussions. The assignments are either in written or spoken contexts, with online discussions, pdf attachments or via podcasts.


----------



## Cameo

Congratulations Bolor - that is exciting news. Bet you can't wait.


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations Bolor. Exciting news indeed.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Too bad all this didn't happen last weekend, because it would have fitted perfectly with the 'long weekend'...Then again, we could take over this weekend and make an 'extra extravagant' long weekend just for everyone's latest announcements, especially Bolor's!


----------



## Cameo

AA - I knew you were a clever person!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Ahh Cameo I only learn cleverness from other wise and clever people.


----------



## Cameo

Well I guess that is why we hang around with the other clever people here in the Shang!


----------



## MBD

Everything going well in the Shang I see. I've been away on vacation. I'm in Monterey, California right now.  I went to Cupertino & got my pic by the 1 Infinite Loop sign on the way here from San Francisco.

I also saw 2 cute doxies on at Fisherman's Wharf today!


----------



## SINC

MBD said:


> I also saw 2 cute doxies on at Fisherman's Wharf today!


What bait were they using?


----------



## MBD

I think they might have *been* the bait!


----------



## Ena

MBD said:


> Everything going well in the Shang I see. I've been away on vacation. I'm in Monterey, California right now.  I went to Cupertino & got my pic by the 1 Infinite Loop sign on the way here from San Francisco.


Aha! Proof that the Apple headquarters does exist despite what a satellite map shows. Good work Agent 006.99


----------



## Dr.G.

MDB, when you say that you saw "2 cute doxies on at Fisherman's Wharf today", I bet they were guarding the boats. Give my regards to the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## MBD

Yes Ena and I was afraid of the security guards that were driving by in their SUVs but none of them were on to me, even when we found an open wireless network (we didn't join it - it could have been a trap).

Dr. G - the doxies could have been guarding the boats as they both had jackets on - maybe it was their special guarding uniform!


----------



## Carex

A belated congratulations to Bolor. Now you can sit on the front porch in your rocker, shave less, and spout incoherent corny jokes, laughing at them all the while. 

Bullet proof doxies on Fisherman's Wharf? Protecting the last of the endangered abalone I suspect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies make horrible bait. They are great guard dogs in that they can be taught to attack on command................but they will not stop until they have secured the area or are killed in the line of duty, and even then, it is difficult to get a locked doxie jaw off of your ankle.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, re your comment "Dr. G - the doxies could have been guarding the boats as they both had jackets on - maybe it was their special guarding uniform!", these might have been FLAK jackets, to protect them from high powered rifle shots to their heart, which is the only way to bring down a doxie.


----------



## SINC

Perhaps it was near feeding time and they were simply in their dinner jackets?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, have you ever seen a doxie in a tux??? A strange site indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, there is an old German saying that goes something like this -- "NEVER stand between a doxie and their food dish at dinner time."


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, have you ever seen a doxie in a tux??? A strange site indeed.


No, Dr. G., I was under the mistaken impression that doxies only wore a "tox" for special occasions??


----------



## Dr.G.

We have our new headliner for the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Bolor!

Been absent from the Shang lately. I'm putting my house up for sale, so the last few days have been hectic trying to make the house showing-worthy. 

However, it seems to be worth it, as the house was listed this morning, and we've had 7 showings today. We're holding back offers for a week, but there's been a lot of interest.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> No, Dr. G., I was under the mistaken impression that doxies only wore a "tox" for special occasions??



So when the doxies undress; they de-tox?


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> So when the doxies undress; they de-tox?


Absolutely, as I am sure Dr. G. would agree.

After all it is only after doxies de-tox that they are once again available to dig up de-badger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you and Ena are our new Burns and Allan. On stage tonight, a GREAT new comedy duo..................


----------



## MaxPower

It's been a while since I posted in the Shang. Thought I would stop in for some lunch.

It got me to thinking. How many posts long would the Shangri-la Clubhouse be without any mention of doxies? Just a curious thought and nothing against our resident doxie expert.


----------



## SINC

Given that our resident doxie expert and friend to all in The Shang has posted 2660 times or so in this thread, I would guess about half the posts contain a reference to doxies.

My guess is about 1300 or so less!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, only 896.5 posts contain no mention of dachshunds or doxies. On posting mentioned the "D" word, but did not finish the word, so I counted that as 1/2 a posting.


----------



## MaxPower

Off the topic of doxies, today I battled the heat and did some grunt work outside. I was grading part of our back yard where we just had a swimming pool and deck installed. Hopefully, we'll get our grass back soon.

While I was raking, I heard the familiar sound of a red tailed hawk soaring in the thermals.

I rushed inside to grab my camera slapped on the 200mm zoom and waited patiently for the hawk to soar close by. Eventually it did and I managed to snap off a couple of pictures. Not as close as I had hoped, but hopefully they will turn out OK. probably not though. Not only did I have to contend with a soaring hawk, but I had the lens zoomed right in, so I had camera shake to contend with.

If they turn out, I'll try to get them scanned and post them here (I still use film in my SLR. Someday I'll move up to a digital SLR when my piggy bank is full)


----------



## SINC

And just how long did it take you to accomplish this amazing feat, Dr. G.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, re your question "And just how long did it take you to accomplish this amazing feat, Dr. G.?", I utilize inductive metaphysical analysis and a bit of abstract algebra. For example, the set Q of rational numbers and the set R of real numbers was divided by the number of doxies I own. This lead to what is called the "a multiplicative identity element", and lead to the equation (a+I) + (b+I) = (a+b) + I and (a+I)(b+I) = ab + I, where a= the number of doxies I own and b = the total number of postings in The Shang. 

Then, from this point, I was able to utilize the equation
a = bq1 + r1, with 0 r1< b 
b = r1q2 + r2, with 0 r2< r1
in which r= my total number of postings in The Shang.

This, in turn, lead to the equation
[a]n + *n = [a+b]n -[a]nn = [ab]n

which lead to 
a = p1a1 p2a2 · · · pnan and b = p1b1 p2b2 · · · pnbn 

The rest was simple.*


----------



## SINC

I knew it had to be something so simple. Sorry you had to take the time to explain it to me.

After all, "inductive metaphysical analysis" would have done the trick for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I had actually considered doing a deductive metaphysical analysis, but you can imagine the equations that resulted from those calculations.


----------



## SINC

But they would only have taken a moment, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, using deductive metaphysical analysis instead of inductive metaphysical analysis!?! I would still be trying to figure it out. Be reasonable, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Oh, all right, I'll give you a couple of hours. 
Generous, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am not that good in math. 5 hours and 11 minutes, but my liberal calculation.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's late, and we have two days of outdoor dog shows tomorrow and Sunday. Jack and I shall be up at dawn atop Signal Hill doing some Zen meditation and Druid Victory Dances. If he does well, he shall have his Canadian Championship points by Sunday evening. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Sleep well my friend, and may Jack do well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sinc. Jack is actually the best looking doxie of our four doxies, but he is about the least involved in the showring. Rootie was like a prince, with his "look at me" attitude and walk, which helped him get his Canadian Championship points quickly. Daisy got both her Canadian and US championships within 18 months of each other. Jack has a major win under his belt, but still needs 5 more points. His sister in the US was selected as the Best of Opposite Sex in the Dachshund Hound Group at Westminister, and so she is the #2 doxie in the US. 

We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Not fully understanding the point system involved, all I can say to Jack is, "high fives all round!"


----------



## gwillikers

I'm pulling for Jack to do well too. He's got it in him, he just has to focus.

Don't be thinking about badger holes Jack, just get the job done and get your championship little fella! You can play later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sinc. Not sure if you want to "high five" with a doxie, keeping in mind that their claws are meant for digging.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, gw. Yes, genitically, Jack has it in him, but he is such a mild-mannered dog, that in the show ring, he is called "Laid back Jack". We shall see.


----------



## Ena

"Laid back Jack" That's what happens when one hangs out at The Shang and that's a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, here is a picture of "Laid Back Jack" trying to be Joe Cool on Campus.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=612522935203


----------



## AppleAuthority

Just would like to say Good morning/afternoon before I leave to Niagara Falls this weekend. See ya all next week sometime!


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, throw a lucky penny over into the Falls for me.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Carex and Sonal and all those I have forgotten to mention for the "cograts".
Carex, I do that now ... not shave and sit on the porch and watch the rest of the world go by.
Dr.G. I also am pulling for Jack. Let us know how he does.


----------



## SINC

On such a nice day, I might just hop in the motor home and head out to the lake for a BBQ and good sleep on the shores. That is if CN doesn't keep me awake trying to get all the oil off the lake their derailed cars put there this week.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Dr.G. said:


> AA, throw a lucky penny over into the Falls for me.


Your wishes are my commands.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Bolor. If my wife comes back in the next 10 minutes, it means Jack did not win any of his two shows (in the hound group) this afternoon. If she is delayed, either she is ashamed to bring Jack home (he once finished last out of 7 hounds), or he is in the "Best of Show" for one (or dare I dream?) both shows. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, AA. I shall throw one into the Atlantic from Cape Spear, North America's furthest easterly point. I have not been to Niagra Falls since August 7th, 1970.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I did not think you were close to this lake. I would be livid with CN since this lake will never truly be cleaned up.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., Our friends have a cottage on the shore and we go there often. It is only 75 km from our home. Fortunately it is on the furthest shore from the spill itself and is to the west. Since the prevailing winds are westerly, we hope their bit of tranquility is spared.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see what CN will now do since their trains are again moving across the tracks that are clear of these residents.


----------



## SINC

While I did not get to the lake today, I did speak with our friends who are camped there and they report no damage of any kind on the west end of the lake.

Matter of fact, they said it looked quite normal with sail boaters, water skiing, jet skis and fishing the order of the day. The real problem is the north east corner which is some 12 miles from the Seba Beach side.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, here is a picture of "Laid Back Jack" trying to be Joe Cool on Campus.
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=612522935203


How very Dirty Harry "Go ahead, make my day" kind of pose


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, he is a real cuddler. He will sit in your lap and rest his head on your shoulder....and then fall asleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jack got a white ribbon (for 4th place) and a red ribbon (for 2nd place). He finished second to a beagle, who went on to win a blue ribbon "Best of Show". If Jack could pull off a blue ribbon tomorrow for Best of Show, he will get his Canadian Championship points.............and be the All-American Doxie with red/white/blue ribbons. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

No brunch for me tomorrow, in that Jack and I shall be atop Signal Hill for our pre-dog show Zen/Druid training session at dawn. It is a spectacular sight to see the sun seemingly come up out of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## SINC

I too was up early and did the ancient "Dance of the Dogs at Dawn" to assist Jack in his quest. Good luck today Jack!


----------



## SINC

The tranquility of The Shang seems to me to be an appropriate place to put this URL.

I discovered it quite by accident, but think it worth a visit:

http://positivepause.com/

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the link. Tranquility reigns supreme.


----------



## SINC

More tranquility:


----------



## Dr.G.

Tranquility now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jack put in a real Jedi master performance today, in that "the fourth was with him" all afternoon............................he finished 4th in both shows.


----------



## gwillikers

Dr.G. said:


> Jack put in a real Jedi master performance today, in that "the fourth was with him" all afternoon............................he finished 4th in both shows.


Jack will bounce back and take another run at it next time. We know he's got it, he just has to apply it.


----------



## Cameo

Well, after frustrating myself trying to escape the crimson room, which I finally did, (with a little help from sinc, I knew the star had something to do with it) I need some tranquility and peace. This is just the place........


----------



## SINC

Well, after all, Jack did try his best Dr. G.

Give him a pat for me!


----------



## Dr.G.

gw, Sinc, thanks for your kind words. He has a dog show just before Labor Day here in Harbor Grace, NL, and one in New Brunswick in November. If he doesn't shape up it's the horse meat factory for him...............although my wife tells me that they don't make horse meat out of dogs anymore. So, I guess he shall be a house pet. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Go easy on the fella Dr. G. Lots of pressure up there you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, let me explain a typical doxie day.

Wake up at dawn. Wake EVERYONE else up because they want to be fed. 
Take the doxies outside in the back garden, while trying to have a peaceful cup of coffee and experience the morning sunrise. This is impossible, because now the doxies are hungry.
Feed the doxies.
Take the doxies outback one more time to watch them run about as we try to have a cup of coffee.
Doxies come in and take a nap.
It is now about 7AM so we are all up.
Work at home/go to work..........doxies still asleep.
Decide to get a 1030AM cup of coffee...........doxies are now up and wanting to go outside again.
Take the doxies outside.............bring the doxies inside..............doxies take another nap.
2PM........as if they had an atomic clock inside of them, they demand to be fed again. All attempts to try and get them to go outside and play are futile.
Feed the doxies.
Force the doxies outside to play.
Doxies play outside and sleep in the shade.
Doxies come inside and sleep in the afternoon sun coming in through the window.
Doxies still sleeping.............until my wife comes home and then it's "Alpha is HOME!!!"
Doxies go ballistic for 10 minutes, and then decide to sleep again.
Doxies have some more outside time, some more nap time, a bit of a treat or two......and then it's time for bed.

Doxies wake up at dawn...........................


----------



## Cameo

Kitten wakes at 6:00 and pounces on everything that moves.
Dogs need to go outside.
Wake my son and take him to work.
Come home and feed dogs and kitty.
Then I can get ready to go to work myself.

My son takes care of the in and outs during the day for the two dogs.
The kitty keeps the westie in line and the shepard keeps both behavin!


----------



## MBD

Just for you Dr. G - meet Roxie the Doxie. She is my aunt's neighbour's dog in California and I just kiss her and kiss her because she's so cute! She's a miniature doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, herein lies the difference:

"Then I can get ready to go to work myself.
My son takes care of the in and outs during the day for the two dogs."

I work from home.............and my son only plays with the dogs, not cares for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, give her a hug for me. Don't let my wife know, but I like mini black and tans (like Roxie) and mini-long haired doxies.


----------



## MaxPower

Yesterday, my son said his most important word to date.

"Bapple".

Which translates to Apple.

He's coming around.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, kudos on this linguistic milestone for your son. Of course, linguistically speaking, at his age it might translate out as "Buy me a pretty doxie and an apple". Test this theory by placing a sleeping doxie puppy and a MacMini in front of him, and see which he goes for first.


----------



## SINC

If he has his Dad's genes, he'll grab the Mini!


----------



## Dr.G.

If he has a warm heart, he shall choose the doxie puppy. We shall see.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Or if he has already developed the sense of cleverness abundant here in the Shang, he shall use both arms to grab the doxie and Mac Mini at once. 

Hello all, I'm back in the Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, that would be a wise move on his part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess who owns a female standard wirehaired dachshund, who has won both her Canadian and US championships, and might be going into heat in the next few weeks????? Let's see............three weeks + two months = Halloween puppies!!!!


----------



## Cameo

DAISY'S PREGNANT!!!!!
Right?


----------



## Carex

The answer to the question is.... Dr. G. 

Read the question carefully before answering.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, we think that she is starting to go "into heat"...........or "in season" as my wife describes it. She shall be artificially inseminated with sperm from an excellent US champion. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, you read the "fine print" well, in that one has to see the first three words "Guess who owns..." to understand the context of this question.


----------



## Cameo

Well goodnight all. Pleasant dreams. I am going to go count doxies...i mean sheep........aww....goodnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, goodnight, sweet princess. Doxies cuddle rather than jump over fences. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

RIO DE JANEIRO, Brazil (Reuters) -- Thieves tunneled into a bank in northeastern Brazil and stole $68 million, the biggest bank heist in the nation's history, police said on Monday.

"It's something you see in the movies. They dug a tunnel ... that goes underneath two (city) blocks. They've been digging for three months," police investigator Francisco Queiroga told Reuters by telephone.

___________________________________________________________

Rumors circulating that this was an inside job done by one of Brazil's leading breeder of dachshunds has NOT been confirmed.............yet. The plot thickens.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The thieves broke into a branch of the central bank in the northeastern state of Ceara over the weekend and removed 156 million reais ($68 million).

The theft was not discovered until Monday morning because the bank was closed.

"The tunnel was dug right underneath the vault," Queiroga said. "We've never heard of so much money being stolen from a bank in Brazil."

The tunnel, which started in a house rented by the gang, was reinforced with wood and plastic and had electric light.

Police said the thieves had perforated the concrete floor of the vault to get in, but motion sensors inside did not go off.

_______________________________________________________________


The fact that this tunnel was exactly the size of a standard wirehaired dachshund is sheer coincidence.............as well as the fact that wirehaired doxies are, for some strange reason, stealth-like to radar, heat and motion sensors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Federal police also said it was the biggest known heist in Brazil. They suspect that between six and 10 people did the job.

It exceeds the amount stolen by Britain's "Great Train Robber" Ronnie Biggs, who fled to Brazil and lived in the country for many years.

He and 11 other gang members robbed a Glasgow-to-London mail train in 1963 and made off with 2.6 million pounds -- some 30 million pounds ($53 million) in today's money.
______________________________________________________________________

Ronnie Biggs was once South America's greatest breeder of dachshunds. The plot continues to thicken............


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Ronnie Biggs was once South America's greatest breeder of dachshunds. The plot continues to thicken............


The plot and the B*?

Naw, can't be!


----------



## Ena

B*? for Bisto? Count me in as a user of this thickener.


----------



## SINC

I was thinking the "B" ended in " double L", but maybe it is just me?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> I was thinking the "B" ended in " double L", but maybe it is just me?


Sinc, knew what you meant the first time but I thought I'd play innocent about knowing such language


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I am shocked that you know about such language.............almost as shocked at hearing Sinc use such language!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

"Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men?"

The Shadow knows!


----------



## MaxPower

This just in:

It has just been learned that Ena of The Shangri-la Clubhouse has admitted to using coulurful language.

When asked about the use of such language, she stated that she learned it from the best, the Shang's own SINC.

Her other comments were not suitable for print.

SINC was unavailable for comment.


----------



## Carex

I think they were last seen strolling down the avenue, arm in arm, exclaiming:

"*&^&*(&%^%$$#@!!#%$^&&^%$$$%^&" 

But I'm just paraphrasing there. Don't quote me on that.

Potty mouths!!


----------



## SINC

No comment.


----------



## Bolor

I love this place


----------



## SINC

Reminds me of that Toby Keith song, "I Love This Bar!"


----------



## SINC

Tranquility: (And yes I know, I know, it's not a doxie!)


----------



## MaxPower

Bolor said:


> I love this place


 I guess this is why the Shang has survived for so long.

Light hearted banter combined with whimsical and pointless talk. No flaming, or harsh words are spoken here. Just good people and friends.

Oh and there's just one more thing. The doxies.


----------



## Cameo

I guess I don't feel left out not knowing what Sinc meant.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> I guess I don't feel left out not knowing what Sinc meant.


 Oh Cameo,

We all know you have the worst trucker mouth of them all


----------



## Dr.G.

I think I may have to come to the assistance of the Lady Cameo, and my older brother Sinc. Let he or she who is without a "nasty word" spoken in anger and/or jest cast the first stone. 

Let us all relax to the picture of a flat-nosed doxie............or is it a pug......or a mini-bulldog? Whatever, let's all play nicely today.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Anyone for one of those Shang extra extravagant 'fudge brownie' delights?


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, sounds tempting, but I have to watch my weight.


----------



## AppleAuthority

The nice thing about it however is the low-fat system I brought in while I whip them up. About 25% less fat!


----------



## Cameo

Hey MP...Just cause I work in the industry doesn't make me one!!!!!! SHEEESH!
I know you were only joking cause we all know what a wonderful person
you are.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I shall vouch for Cameo -- she is kind, gentle, considerate and VERY helpful in crimson rooms.


----------



## MaxPower

I have to concur with you Dr. G.

I would be shock if I new our fair Cameo had a trucker mouth. Somehow it wouldn't seem right if she did.

But keep in mind I love to rib those that I like.


----------



## MaxPower

*Number 500*

I've been monitoring my post numbers in the Shang and I am proud to say this is number 500.

I fall behind nome other than Dr. G and SINC respectively.

Of course 500 posts wouldn't be possible without all of you here.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, then we are in agreement about Cameo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, MP, on #500. Keep up the good work and you shall be #1 by Labor Day. A hint, talking about doxies helps to boost your total.


----------



## MaxPower

It's not really a matter of being #1, I just never thought that I would post this much when I first joined ehMac, let alone post 500 in the Shang!


----------



## Cameo

I love you guys.....you say the nicest things. 
I think the nicest things of all of you.

I love this thread too........a place of sanity in an otherwise insane world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the Shang is having a Love-in. This shall be our "summer of love", for all of you who are too young and missed the sixties.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife has decided to breed Rootie to Daisy, rather than via artificial insemination. Here is my favorite pic of the couple-to-be ...

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=525442935203


----------



## Cameo

They are adorable. They must be exhausted at the end of the day with all their adventures.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, I am shocked that you know about such language.............almost as shocked at hearing Sinc use such language!!!!!!!


At least you weren't shocked AND appalled  I don't have a potty mouth except in the privacy of my own home. Honest!


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> This just in:
> 
> 
> When asked about the use of such language, she stated that she learned it from the best, the Shang's own SINC.
> 
> 
> SINC was unavailable for comment.


I 'hang out' with older guys and learned all this blue language from them so Sinc is innocent of all charges  

Actually, I really don't hang out with older guys, I look after them in my job. Some of the names I've been called are so tame nowadays but weren't in their day. Funny really. One that comes to mind is 'hussy'. I've also heard some pretty blue versions of war time songs but I've blotted them out


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, you and Cameo, along with persons like Sonal and lotus, are what helps to bring a bit of class to The Shang. The likes of Sinc, Carex, MP, Bolor, AA and yours truly are virtual ruffians when in the presence of all of you "lovely ladies of The Shang".


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, Rootie is the most active of the bunch. He is always in play mode, along with Abby. Daisy is most influenced by the heat we have been getting here in St.John's recently, and Jack is.............well Jack is "Laid back Jack".


----------



## Cameo

It is nice that they all have such different personalities - at least it seems so - 
and yet they get along so well - I am thinking of a lot of the pictures you have posted with the four of them together. I know they keep you busy.....just wait til you have pups!!

I took pictures of my neighbours dog giving birth - very moving.


----------



## Ena

Dr. G, thanks for the compliment. I accept it with grace. 

Here's my doggy story for the day. I've trained my dog to bat a couple of small bells that that are hanging from the back door when she wants out. Sure beats sanding, filling, sanding, filling, painting and top coating back door where she's been scraping. 
One of the more useful 'pet tricks' that she's learned.


----------



## SINC

Tranquility:


----------



## AppleAuthority

The 'summer of love'. Couldn't have agreed more .


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, here is Rootie and Daisy as a pup. The first two are of Rootie. The dog that little Rootie is lying next to is Rags, which was the dog my wife brought with here from Calgary when she came here to live with me. The other two are of Daisy as a pup.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=312522935203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=935442935203


http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=825442935203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...hotoid=235442935203&&refreshkey=1123699916889

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=122522935203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=322522935203


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, you have earned our respect with you special grace. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, for certain things, the 60's were great.


----------



## AppleAuthority

The funny thing about it is that I have to research or ask my dad to get any idea. I'd love to invent a 60's time machine some day.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, it was like Woodstock..........you had to be there to appreciate its impact. I was.


----------



## Cameo

Dr. G send a doxie I need a hug


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I should start a contest. My wife has named our breeding kennel "Snug Harbour". All of our dogs have nautical names. For example, their breeding kennel was called Full Circle, and each of the dogs then had a nautical theme -- Rootie is Full Circle Bayman's Song, Daisy is Full Circle Harbour Grace, Jack is Full Circle Mariner's Star, and Abby is Full Circle Sea Sprite.

So, since a litter is from 2-8 puppies, we need nautical names that go with "Snug Harbour". Don't worry about their call names (e.g., Rootie, Daisy, Jack and Abby), just their registration names.

I shall not offer any prizes other than the knowledge that you have helped to name a potential Canadian championship dog.

So, put on your thinking caps...........and say "Snug Harbour........". Fill in the blanks, please. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

I wanted "Snug Harbour Pounding Ocean Surf", but that got dismissed quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, can't send a real doxie, but here is one of my favorite pics of Daisy as a pup, which I call "Sadness". You can't be sad and look at this picture. 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=435442935203


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, when you feel as if you have come to the end of your rope, tie a knot and hang on for dear life. 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=735124167203


----------



## Dr.G.

...or, when the stairs of Life seem too steep to climb up or down, stop for a moment and reflect....

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...hotoid=935124167203&&refreshkey=1123719268478


----------



## Dr.G.

...or take a nap to wake up refreshed and ready to take on the world anew...

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...hotoid=764224167203&&refreshkey=1123719268478


----------



## Dr.G.

...and don't fret over "bad hair days"...

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...hotoid=835724167203&&refreshkey=1123719268478


----------



## Dr.G.

...always know that the "Fearsome Foursome" is there if you need them to help cheer you up....

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...hotoid=360314167203&&refreshkey=1123719521916


----------



## Dr.G.

...if for no other reason than to make you smile...

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...hotoid=499134167203&&refreshkey=1123719521916


----------



## Cameo

Thank you Dr G


----------



## AppleAuthority

I could use the 'bad hair day' one once in a while, as I am a little paranoiac about my hair situation...


----------



## Cameo

Snug Harbour Bright Work -Wood trim and any metal needing polishing on a vessel

Snug Harbour Celestial Beauty

Snug Harbour Compass Rose -A circle graduated in points, or degrees, or both, from which courses are laid

Snug Harbour Fair Wind -Wind coming over the beam, quarters or stern, abaft of the beam


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, may you never have the "doxie frizzies" that Jack experienced. His nickname as a pup was "fuzz".


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, knowing my wife as I do, I think Snug Harbour Celestial Beauty and Snug Harbour Fair Wind might be contenders.

I tried to pass her questionnaire re finding suitable homes for the pups, with items such as psychological fitness, cognitive aptitude, etc, etc. After the first 19 pages I figured I would check out my own ability to be able to buy one of the pups -- I scored in the "We shall be reporting you to the SPCA and the RCMP in the morning category". I guess I need to study up on my dachshund history, physiology and psychological preparedness.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thank you Dr. G, it's about time fuzziness went away.


----------



## Cameo

I guess you had better get studying then Dr. G. I am sure that you will have no problems finding wonderful homes for the pups. I gather you will probably keep one?


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, doxie fuzziness is "fixed" by stripping their fun with a special knife comb.


----------



## Cameo

Well I am off for the night. Going to crawl into bed with my book and get up tomorrow morning in a better frame of mind and a brighter view on things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, dream of a doxie and you shall wake up with a smile on your face. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, re your question "I gather you will probably keep one?", we shall keep the best female and mate her with Jack someday.

Would you believe that my wife has the family tree of Rootie and Daisy going back four generations???


----------



## AppleAuthority

Where can such a device be located?


----------



## AppleAuthority

Dr.G. said:


> Would you believe that my wife has the family tree of Rootie and Daisy going back four generations???


Wow that's quite a while!


----------



## Dr.G.

Go to a quality pet store and ask for a Wirehaired Dachshund Coat Stripper. I believe that Henkel, the German knife maker, makes these. They are NOT cheap.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Dr.G., knowing the cost of most German products, I assume they are up to 5% or so over their domestic competitors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure if it is even made outside of Germany. These are for Wirehaired Dachshunds, mind you, not just any wire haired dog.


----------



## AppleAuthority

One thing I'm sure, as I know with German products, it'll be perfection at its best. Now I just have to figure if the bank account offers the required for perfection.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, you might have to show that you actually own a wirehaired dachshund, in that these are hand made to the specifications of your dog. We have two, one for the males and one for the females.


----------



## Dr.G.

I figure that I shall pull the pin now, so to speak. I have a long day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hmm, I'll fly using Doxie Airlines.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Dr.G. said:


> I figure that I shall pull the pin now, so to speak. I have a long day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Sweet dreams, sir.


----------



## Ena

Bad hair reminded me of my teen years. We'd be upset about something or other and my Dad's line would be, "Though the skies are grey, the sun will shine another day." Not exactly what angst ridden teens thought as comforting words but I like the phrase now that I'm a *bit* older


----------



## SINC

Nighters Dr. G.

When things were not going well, my Dad used to remind me that every cloud has a silver lining. Like Ena, I am now at an age that I understand what he was trying to tell me.

God knows I've had a couple of dark clouds lately that turned out to be silver lined.

Wisdom comes with age and great wisdom comes with understanding.

Age and understanding are an awesome combination.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well you see, I'd like a similar cut to Billie Joe Armstrong, but my hair is very curly and its hard to control.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well SINC and Ena, I will take your wisdom and apply it to the situations in my future.


----------



## Ena

Speaking of hair...... of the dog  My pal Java after a bath. She's either grumpy or living up to the reputation of Cavalier King Charles spaniels as being snob dogs.


----------



## gwillikers

SINC said:


> When things were not going well, my Dad used to remind me that every cloud has a silver lining. Like Ena, I am now at an age that I understand what he was trying to tell me.
> 
> God knows I've had a couple of dark clouds lately that turned out to be silver lined.
> 
> Wisdom comes with age and great wisdom comes with understanding.
> 
> Age and understanding are an awesome combination.


Damn, I like that SINC, I really like that! It's so true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, re your profound comment that "Wisdom comes with age and great wisdom comes with understanding. Age and understanding are an awesome combination.", I see you have been reading your "The Way of Life According to Macnutt" again. He is truly the "Sage from Saltspring".


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, a doxie looks like an otter when they come out of a bath. We take our dogs for a walk behind a golf course, and there is a small pond that they all go and have a swim, all except Jack. He will get his feet wet, but nothing more.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, re your profound comment that "Wisdom comes with age and great wisdom comes with understanding. Age and understanding are an awesome combination.", I see you have been reading your "The Way of Life According to Macnutt" again. He is truly the "Sage from Saltspring".


Sorry Dr. G., but I have never found the time to read "The Way of Life According to Macnutt". That post came right out of my warped little mind.



gwillikers said:


> Damn, I like that SINC, I really like that! It's so true.


Thanks for the kind words sir, they are appreciated.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm back in the Shang after a night of hell.

Both my wife and I either got a 24 hr flu or some sort of food poisoning. The funny thing is it hit us within a half hour of each other.

But is has left as quickly as it came.

Feelin' better now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I guess as the old saying goes, "Great minds think alike". Where is Macnutt these days???


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, the flu would linger, but 24 hours is about right for some sorts of food poisoning. Good luck.


----------



## Bolor

Tranquility


----------



## MaxPower

Let me be the first to say Congratulations Bolor!

Absolutely beautiful.

Although it may be tranquilly for you, it wont be for the parents at 3 am when he/she wants to be fed.


----------



## Cameo

Absolutely adorable. Worth all the work, lost sleep, worry everything.

I am sneaking in posts at work.............naughty girl!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Bolor. She looks adoreable.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I guess as the old saying goes, "Great minds think alike". Where is Macnutt these days???


I have not heard from Gerry in two months now Dr. G., so I don't know what is going on.

Nice pic of the tiny one Bolor. Be sure not to sure not burst too many buttons showing that one around!


----------



## MaxPower

My guess is that he's either very busy with his company, racing etc. or that he got fed up with all of the attacks against him.

Until we hear from him, we shall never really know.


----------



## Cameo

I hope he hasn't given up - I rather like Macnutt. Right or wrong he gives as good as he gets. I still feel that a lot of his posts are not taken the correct way, that people don't really read - or maybe I just take them a different way myself. Many times I thought he posted in jest and it was taken quite seriously.


----------



## Cameo

Dear Beloved Pets: 

The dishes with the paw print are yours and contain your food. 
The other dishes are mine and contain my food. Please note, placing a 
paw print in the middle of my plate and food does not stake a claim 
for 
it becoming your food and dish, nor do I find that aesthetically 
pleasing in the slightest. 

The stairway was not designed by NASCAR and is not a racetrack. 
Beating me to the bottom is not the object. Tripping me doesn't help 
because I fall faster than you can run. 

I cannot buy anything bigger than a king sized bed. I am very 
sorry about this. Do not think I will continue sleeping on the couch 
to 
ensure your comfort. 

Dogs and cats can actually curl up in a ball when they sleep. It 
is not necessary to sleep perpendicular to each other stretched out to 
the fullest extent possible. I also know that sticking tails straight 
out and having tongues hanging out the other end to maximize space is 
nothing but a scam. 

For the last time, there is not a secret exit from the bathroom. 
If by some miracle I beat you there and manage to get the door shut, 
it 
is not necessary to claw, whine, bark, meow, try to turn the knob or 
get 
your paw under the edge and try to pull the door open. I must exit 
through the same door I entered. 

Also, I have been using the bathroom for years -- canine or feline 
attendance is not mandatory. 

The proper order is kiss me, then go smell the other dog or cat's 
butt. I cannot stress this enough! 

To return the kindness of your obedience, my dear pets, I have 
posted the following on our front door so visitors to our home know 
what 
the rules are here: 

Rules for Non-Pet Owners Who Visit and Like to Complain About Our Pets 

1. They live here. You don't. 

2. If you don't want their hair on your clothes, stay off the 
furniture. (That's why they call it "fur"niture.) 

3. I like my pets a lot better than I like most people. 

4. To you, they are animals. To me, they are adopted children who are 
short, hairy and walk on all fours. Although they don't speak clearly, 
they communicate extremely well. 

5. Dogs and cats are better than kids. They eat less, don't ask for 
money all the time, are easier to train, usually come when called 
(this 
does not apply to cats), NEVER drive your truck, don't hang out with 
drug-using friends, don't smoke or drink, don't worry about having to 
buy the latest fashions, don't wear your clothes, and don't need a 
gazillion dollars for college. Also, if they get pregnant, you can 
sell 
the children.


----------



## Cameo

A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He remembered dying, and that the dog walking beside him had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them. After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight. When he was standing before it he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like Mother of Pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side. When he was close enough, he called out, "Excuse me, where are we?" "This is Heaven, sir," the man answered. "Wow! Would you happen to have some water?" the man asked. "Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up." The man gestured, and the gate began to open. "Can my friend," gesturing toward his dog, "come in, too?" the traveler asked. "I'm sorry sir, but we don't accept pets." The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going with his dog. 

After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road which led through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence. As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book. "Excuse me!" he called to the reader. "Do you have any water?" 
"Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there". The man pointed to a place that couldn't be seen from outside the gate. "Come on in." "How about my friend here?" the traveler gestured to the dog. "There should be a bowl by the pump." They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it. The traveler filled the bowl and took a long drink himself, then he gave some to the dog. When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree waiting for them. â?oWhat do you call this place?" the traveler asked. "This is Heaven," he answered. "Well, that's confusing," the traveler said. "The man down the road said that was Heaven, too." "Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope. That's Hell." "Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?" "No. I can see how you might think so, but we're just happy that they screen out the folks who'll leave their best friends behind."


----------



## Dr.G.

YOU KNOW YOU'RE IN A DACHSHUND LOVER'S HOUSE WHEN.......

1 Every purse and coat pocket is rifled when you walk through the door.

2 The bed has sausage shaped lumps under the covers.

3 The doggie door is only 8" high.

4 You're face gets licked by a dog standing on the back of the couch.

5 When you come into the house after being away only minutes and you are greeted like you've been gone for 10 years.

6 When someone hands you a tennis ball as soon as you walk in the door.

7 When the owner's introduce their Dachshund as their oldest son/daughter.

8 Footstools are placed strategically around the furniture and bed.

9 The house is decorated with Dachshund items.

10 The owner is decorated with Dachshund items.

11 Gates are placed in each doorway.

12 After the doorbell rings, you can't hear a thing for 10 minutes.

13 The alarm clock is set for HIS wake up time.

14 Dachshund "nose art" is proudly displayed on each window.

15 There are at least 45 balls laying around the house.

16 All socks, underwear, and shoes have holes in them.

17 The sign outside the house says, "Dachshund Lovers Parking Only."

18 You have to look before you take a step.

19 All squeak toys no long have squeaking ability.

20 The doors to many rooms must remain closed.

21 The owner's bed never remains made.

22 Rugs and furniture are all dark colors.

23 The cat litter box magically cleans itself.

24 You will find dogs instead of clothes in the laundry basket.

25 When you arrive, you find the living room covered with chewed up tampons, toilet paper rolls, Kleenex, etc…

26 All snow is shoveled from the yard to protect the "You know whats" of male Dachshunds.

27 You notice small fox holes in the yard.

28 You are kindly told not to eat the green beans and carrots because they are for the dogs.

29 Toy boxes are bone shaped.

30 All waste baskets and trash cans are elevated at least 3 ft. from the ground.

31 There is a Bissel Green Machine always within reach.

32 A cupboard is full of tiny clothes that were purchased before the owner realized that Dachshunds would rather remain nudists.

33 Company doesn't come around much anymore.

34 The owner talks a lot about getting a super king-sized bed.

35 The living room looks like it's covered with snow due to the batting which came out of de-stuffed toys.

36 Blankets cover each piece of furniture for better burrowing purposes.

37 The owner had no food yet his Dachshund has plenty of premium dog food.

38 The mailman is warned, "Watch out our he'll bite a hole in your sock."

39 The mailman passes a brightly colored card to other mailmen saying, "A dangerous animal lives inside. Do not use mail slot."

40 Bricks are placed inside trash cans so they don't get tipped over.

41 The Dachshund gets kisses before the owner's significant other.

42 The owner runs around looking for a "sitter" if they're going to be gone for more than a few hours.

43 It is too dangerous to walk around the house without shoes because of partly chewed up Nyla-Bones.

44 Little blue pee-pads are placed by the back door.

45 You notice that The Dachshund's receive more Christmas presents than human kids.

46 All the owner's computer "favorites" are Dachshund relate.

47 The grass is mowed very very very short.

48 There is always plenty of toilet paper to pick up poops.

49 The owner's bed is covered with no less than 4 gutted toys, 3 balls, and 2 nyla-bones.

50 You are immediately told not to sit in the dog's chair.


----------



## Dr.G.

"...but we're just happy that they screen out the folks who'll leave their best friends behind." Good one, Cameo.


----------



## Dr.G.

10 Reasons Why You Should Own a Doxie

1. He is an ideal companion as a pet. He will follow you, love you, and amuse you all day every day

You are graciously allowed to share your bed & board with him. You will trip on him, and watch him laugh at your clumsiness. 

2. He is a born sportsman. He will turn his nose to anything above ground, while below ground, he will, given his chance, hold his own with the best. Dachshunds were originally bred to dig badgers out of holes. 

He will chase all pet cats, birds, & dogs from his exclusive territory (which is as far as the eye can see). He will also roto-till your fresh-laid lawn and new flower beds. 

3. He is a born gentleman. His aloof dignity is above canine skylarking and petty yelping. 

What they don't want to see and don't want to hear does not exist. 

4. He is courageous to a remarkable degree and will stand up for his rights against any foe. 

From behind a fence there is none braver. 

5. He is odorless, always clean and easily housebroken. 

You'd be odorless too from the daily baths needed made necessary because of finding "neat" things to roll in. House - broken is more like it. (Know a good handyman?) 

6. He comes in several sizes, colors and coats to suit your special taste. The tiny miniatures also come in all three coats and colors; smooth, longhaired and wirehaired, and from a beautiful shiny black and tan to a rich Irish Setter red. There is no other breed which offers such a selection. 

They are like peanuts, you can't stop with just one, and there is always a new variety or color or size to drool over. 

7. He has a well founded reputation for being rugged and strong. Equally at home in either cold or warm climates. 

If it is cold, they are in your bed or in their sweater. If hot, they grab the seat in front of the air conditioner and drink out of your ice tea glass. 

8. He asks only that he be with you whether you live in a mansion or the most humble abode. He is at your side day and night and he will warn you if any strangers are lurking about. 

He is willing to share all you have, if you eat dog food, he'll eat dog food. If you have steak, he gets steak ! You couldn't get rid of him if you wanted, and anybody stranger than you SHOULD get barked at. 

9. He is most affectionate, and delights in riding in your car or sleeping close to you (if you will let him) at night, but he is content with his own bed and a simple cover that he can pull over his head, with just a shiny black nose to show his presence. Just to be near you and show his love for you is all he asks. 

He is not stupid enough to let a good sucker out of his sight. People are such pushovers for the old "I love you, I love you" routine. 

10. He is a wonderful companion for your children, and will take a lot of rough play and enter into the spirit of fun, for he is a born comedian. You can trust a Dachshund for they have never been known to betray a confidence. 

They love kids, the younger the better, children can be blamed for so much that the "sweet li'l puppy wuppy" couldn't possibly have done (they don't realize how tall a fully stretched Dachshund can reach). A Dachshund will never write a tell-all unauthorized biography, but don't leave your pot roast within reach. 

ONCE YOU HAVE OWNED ONE, YOU WILL NEVER BE WITHOUT ONE !!!!! 
ONCE YOU HAVE BEEN OWNED BY ONE, THERE IS NO HOPE FOR YOU.


----------



## Dr.G.

Upon entering a little country store, a stranger noticed a sign on the door that read "DANGER! BEWARE OF Doxie!" Inside he noticed a harmless old Dachshund asleep on the floor besides the cash register. 

He asked the store manager, "Is *that* the Doxie folks are supposed to beware of?" "Yep, that's him," the manager replied. The stranger couldn't help but be amused. 

"That certainly doesn't look like a dangerous Doxie to me," he said. "Why in the world would you post that sign?" 

"Because," the manager replied, "before I posted that sign, people kept tripping over him."


----------



## Dr.G.

Dachshund Property Laws.
1. If I like it, it's mine.
2. If it's in my mouth, it's mine.
3. If I can take it from you, it's mine.
4. If I had it a little while ago, it's mine.
5. If it's mine, it must never appear to be yours in any way.
6. If I'm chewing something up, all the pieces are mine.
7. If it just looks like mine, it's mine.
8. If I saw it first, it's mine.
9. If you are playing with something and you put it down, it automatically becomes mine.
10. If it's broken, it's yours.


----------



## Cameo

23 The cat litter box magically cleans itself.

24 You will find dogs instead of clothes in the laundry basket.


This happens in my house too!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, do you own doxies?????????? Do you want to own a doxie.......or two....or three??????????? 

Seriously, I hope that you are feeling a bit better tonight than you did last night.


----------



## Cameo

I wouldn't mind having a doxie..........but I am only allowed three animals in the complex I live in.

Yes, thank you Dr. G.....I am not feeling so overwhelmed right now. I let things get to me last night instead of thinking positive and trying to figure them out logically. I never stay down for long but I am only human.

I do thank you for your posts Dr. G........I appreciate the thought and the pictures were a kind gesture....they did bring a smile.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> YOU KNOW YOU'RE IN A DACHSHUND LOVER'S HOUSE WHEN.......
> 
> 2 The bed has sausage shaped lumps under the covers.


And they always lie sideways stretched out full length on the bed?


----------



## Dr.G.

God save our gracious Queen Cameo of The Shang....

My friend, I have arranged to have the Doxie Express bring you a bit of peace and solitude, and a touch of soft ears to calm you during this momentary feeling of being overwhelmed. 

As Abe Lincoln oftentimes said, "And this too shall come to pass". Paix.


----------



## Ena

Cameo said:


> Yes, thank you Dr. G.....I am not feeling so overwhelmed right now. I let things get to me last night instead of thinking positive and trying to figure them out logically. I never stay down for long but I am only human.


Cameo, good to hear today has you feeling less overwhelmed. 
Here we go again with one of my Dad's phrases. When we were up late worried about exams and doing well etc. he'd say,"The darkest hour is always before the dawn." It's so true that worries are worse at night. For me anyway.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you Dr. G....I know this too shall pass. I shall continue to plug along in a forward direction, and when I trip I shall pick myself up, dust myself off and continue again.


----------



## Cameo

I am over 700 posts!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, if you fall, fall forward....However, if you stand, stand tall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, take 11,000 of my posts and you shall be #1..........since you are always #1 here in The Shang.


----------



## Cameo

Even at only just over 5 feet? Seriously, that is good advice and I know what you mean.


----------



## Dr.G.

"And they always lie sideways stretched out full length on the bed?" Ena, I think that this has something to do with the spin of the Earth here in the Northern Hemisphere.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=322522935203


----------



## AppleAuthority

Cameo said:


> Even at only just over 5 feet?


The height doesn't matter at all. I'm a fairly tall fellow (5'10" and growing), but only in kindergarden does height matter.


----------



## Cameo

AA - yes I know. I was being a smarty pants is all. I have never cared about height, colour, race or looks for that matter. It is all about the person themselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, if you fall forward, then you shall have moved ahead by 5 feet........albeit five feet the hard way, but five feet forward nonetheless.


----------



## AppleAuthority

And depending on the direction, it'll be five feet closer to one of the best sections of the Shang. Hopefully the Cafe Chez Marc if you are hungry!


----------



## Cameo

uummmmm? Am I hungry? maybe a muffin? or a tea biscuit? hmmmm!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, homemade apple muffins and some fresh herbal tea if you like are ready now.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I'll cover the biscuits!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dog biscuits for the doxies??? They shall not stay covered for long.


----------



## Cameo

Yes please!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well this an All-We-Can-Make Cafe, so might as well let the hungry doxies take until no more.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Biscuits are out on the tray by the expresso machine, and on that note I must go to catch some sleep. Goodnight to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, AA, must go to sleep myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I hope that you shall have dreams of doxie puppies tonight...........and wake up tomorrow with a smile on your face to confront a new day.


----------



## Sonal

A celebratory coffee in the cafe for me, and muffins for everyone are on me all day tomorrow.

I just sold my house. The housing market in Toronto is crazy. It sold for 13% over the asking price.... overall, we sold the place for nearly 25% over what we paid for it 3 years ago.

A bit sad to be leaving this place, but the profit certainly takes some of the sting out of that.


----------



## SINC

Well done Sonal. A profit on a home is always a good thing as it allows you to either upgrade, or downgrade and bank the difference.


----------



## DBerG

Why in the hell this post has over 7000 replies?


----------



## thejst

It's like a hide-away from the usual Mac stuff DberG...a peaceful, non-argumentative place to be. 
Which is why it has so many replies! 
Take Care
James


----------



## Cameo

Because we like this thread. Simple as that.


----------



## Sonal

Welcome DberG. This post as 7000 posts because being friendly can last a lot longer than a flame war.  Care for a coffee? It's excellent.

SINC--thank you. Still a little shocked at how much the place sold for. Most of the money has been spent already on my Victorian 'slum', but I still come out with a healthy amount of extra.


----------



## Cameo

Congrats Sonal! That is great news.


----------



## SINC

DBerG said:


> Why in the hell this post has over 7000 replies?


Tranquility among friends, pure and simple DBerG!


----------



## Ena

The Shang is the opposite of the saying about old bread and visitors. It never gets stale


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sonal. I know that the value of our house has gone up about 40% in the past 8 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

DBerG, the others have said it far better than I, so all I shall add is a "welcome, friend" to you. To be honest, I never thought that it would take off this much when I posted the very first posting. Still, The Shang is a place to make true friends and to find an oasis from the world outside. Paix.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Welcome DBerG! Bread here is always fresh, and very tasty. The butter is pretty nice too. And of course the coffee is perfected.

Sonal, congrats on the sale of your house! FYI, the pricing in the GTA is starting to move north I've noticed recently.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks everyone. 

Yes, AA, I've heard that Barrie is becoming a hot housing market with the GO route to Toronto coming in. I used to know some people who drove in every day from Barrie to Toronto for work--can't imagine the commute.


----------



## Cameo

I used to drive from Kitchener to Mississauga every day. Some days it was three or more hours driving to and from work.


----------



## DBerG

Well thanks! Let's take up some beers and enjoy the sunset. Don't tell anyone I'm not legal-aged yet!


----------



## Dr.G.

DBerG, re your comment "Let's take up some beers and enjoy the sunset. Don't tell anyone I'm not legal-aged yet!", I hate to tell you that The Shang is alcohol-free. There is enough drinking in ehMacLand for one and all, so this place is free of such drinks.


----------



## DBerG

eheheh okay let's take some coke.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Sonal said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Yes, AA, I've heard that Barrie is becoming a hot housing market with the GO route to Toronto coming in. I used to know some people who drove in every day from Barrie to Toronto for work--can't imagine the commute.


A lot of friends I know moved back to T.O. because of that. Winters here in Barrie are rough to say the least.


----------



## MacNutt

Cameo said:


> I hope he hasn't given up - I rather like Macnutt. Right or wrong he gives as good as he gets. I still feel that a lot of his posts are not taken the correct way, that people don't really read - or maybe I just take them a different way myself. Many times I thought he posted in jest and it was taken quite seriously.


Not at all Cameo. Just really REALLY busy these days. Be back soon enough.

Careful what you wish for. You might just get it.  

Trust me on this.


----------



## Moscool

Just a quick hello from Italy where I am *studying* coffee for Chez Marc...


----------



## SINC

Ah, the return of the prodigal "M"s!

Both Macnutt and Moscoll who have not been in The Shang for quite some time appear as a pair.

Welcome back guys!


----------



## rhino

*Morning All*

Haven't been 'round much the last few months but always lurking. Been up since 4:30 a.m. so I'm not going for the coffee just yet. Replied to the Ehmac Calgary thread and the SCTV thread. SINC, MAcNutt come back to YYC (echoes like "Shane") 

Missed them meteor shower did I? How about tonight?

Enjoy your Saturday everyone and take time to take some time off...


----------



## Cameo

Welcome back MacNutt, Rhino Moscool.

I am ALWAYS careful on what I wish for.

Trust ME on this.

You know you are getting older when you and your girlfriends go out dancing and you realize that you can't dance ALL night like you used to. Almost told a kid I had a son his age when he tried to pick me up. Luckily he took the second hint I am not good with that situation. I have muscles I forgot about. Know them now.

Going to grab a cup of tea and head out to find my boyfriend. See you later.


----------



## MaxPower

It's good to see you back MacNutt.

ehMac hasn't been the same without you around.


----------



## Ena

Nice to see it so busy in here this morning with the return of familiar faces. Good thing that the coffee pot is bottomless.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Welcome back guys. I don't really know you all extremely well, because I'm relatively new, but it's always nice to hear veterans are returning.

Ena, alert me if there is absolutely anything I can assist with at this busy time.


----------



## Dr.G.

If I am doing bruch in the Cafe Chez Marc tomorrow, I suggest you all get here very early. My wife and I are taking the dogs for a hike.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I'll be up early because I have a meeting tomorrow with some of my friends at the local mall. I'll have them to stop into the Shang for the first time for a taste of what they have been missing later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, the doxies are up at dawn (which is 5:54AM here in St.John's). So, we shall start serving at 6AM (Newfoundland and Labrador Daylight Savings Time) and end an hour later. If you are up that early, join us for some great eggs (from free range chickens), toast (from homemade bread) and jam (homemade) and OJ (from an organic commune in Florida) or tea/coffee.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thats early indeed, I might not be able to make it. But I'll be in time for your lunch for sure


----------



## Cameo

The next time you are washing your hands and complain because the
water temperature isn't just how you like it, think about how things used
to be.
Here are some facts about the 1500s:
Most people got married in June because they took their yearly bath
in May, and still smelled pretty good by June. However, they were
starting to smell, so brides carried a bouquet of flowers to hide the body
odor.
Hence the custom today of carrying a bouquet when getting married.
Baths consisted of a big tub filled with hot water. The man of the
house had the privilege of the nice clean water, then all the other sons
and men, then the women and finally the children Last of all
the babies. By then the water was so dirty you could actually lose
someone in it. Hence the saying, "Don't throw the baby out with the
bath water."
Houses had thatched roofs-thick straw-piled high, with no wood
underneath. It was the only place for animals to get warm, so all the
cats and other small animals (mice, bugs) lived in the roof. When it
rained it became slippery and sometimes the animals would slip and
off the roof. Hence the saying "It's raining cats and dogs."
There was nothing to stop things from falling into the house. This
posed a real problem in the bedroom where bugs and other droppings could
mess up your nice clean bed. Hence, a bed with big posts and a sheet hung
over the top afforded some protection. That's how canopy beds came into
existence.
The floor was dirt. Only the wealthy had something other than dirt.
Hence the saying "dirt poor." The wealthy had slate floors that would get
slippery in the winter when wet, so they spread thresh (straw) on
floor to help keep their footing. As the winter wore on, they added more
thresh until when you opened the door it would all start slipping outside.
A piece of wood was placed in the entranceway.
Hence the saying a "thresh hold."

(Getting quite an education, aren't you?)

In those old days, they cooked in the kitchen with a big kettle
that always hung over the fire. Every day they lit the fire and added
things to the pot. They ate mostly vegetables and did not get much meat.
They would eat the stew for dinner, leaving leftovers in the pot to get
cold overnight and then start over the next day. Sometimes stew had food
in it that had been there for quite a while.
Hence the rhyme, "Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold, peas
porridge in the pot nine days old."

Sometimes they could obtain pork, which made them feel quite
special. When visitors came over, they would hang up their bacon to show
off. It was a sign of wealth that a man could "bring home the bacon." They
would cut off a little to share with guests and would all sit around and
"chew the fat."

Those with money had plates made of pewter. Food with high acid
content caused some of the lead to leach onto the food, causing lead
poisoning death. This happened most often with tomatoes, so for the next 400
years or so, tomatoes were considered poisonous.

Bread was divided according to status. Workers got the burnt bottom
of the loaf, the family got the middle, and guests got the top, or
"upper crust."

Lead cups were used to drink ale or whisky. The combination would
sometimes knock the imbibers out for a couple of days. Someone
walking along the road would take them for dead and prepare them for
burial.
They
were laid out on the kitchen table for a couple of days and the family
would gather around and eat and drink and wait and see if they
would wake up. Hence the custom of holding a "wake."

England is old and small and the local folks started running out of
places to bury people. So they would dig up coffins and would take
the bones to a "bone-house" and reuse the grave. When reopening these
coffins, 1 out of 25 coffins were found to have scratch marks on
the inside and they realized they had been burying people alive. So
they would tie a string on the wrist of the corpse, lead it through
the coffin and up through the ground and tie it to a bell. Someone
would have to sit out in the graveyard all night (the "graveyard shift")
to listen for the bell; thus, someone could be "saved by the bell" or
was considered a "dead ringer."


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, very interesting, especially the idea of being "saved by the bell". I am always interested in how common sayings got their start.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some friends have sent us some pre-puppy shower "gifts".

Can you believe this one???

http://www.theritzyrover.com/storefront/enter.html?target=p_2708.html&lang=en-us

Daisy would look terrible in pink....


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, lunch would have to be made by someone else.


----------



## SINC

My guess is that the last post you made Dr. G., was shortly after midnight your time, non?


----------



## gwillikers

Cameo, that was a very interesting post about the 1500's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, re your question "My guess is that the last post you made Dr. G., was shortly after midnight your time, non?", to whatever time that is posted in ehMacLand, add 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Cameo

It was an email that was sent to me so I don't have any proof of how true - but I have heard the bit about "saved by the bell" before, from reading I know that from the years 1000 onward they used straw on the floor in castles and homes, many time sprinkling it with herbs to try and overcome the smell. This was changed when company came to places that had servants and/or cared.
Most sayings come from somewhere


----------



## MacNutt

MaxPower said:


> It's good to see you back MacNutt.
> 
> ehMac hasn't been the same without you around.


You guys never had it so good. Playtime's over, kiddies. The neighborhood's gonna go to _HELL_ in a handbasket now!!  

Trust me on this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got back from a nice early morning walk with the doxies. Coffee anyone???


----------



## Cameo

Morning all - including MacNutt.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. 

I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go!


----------



## MaxPower

MacNutt said:


> You guys never had it so good. Playtime's over, kiddies. The neighborhood's gonna go to _HELL_ in a handbasket now!!
> 
> Trust me on this.


 Good. I can't wait.


----------



## Ena

A fine morning to everyone. Two weeks off work. Aahhhhhhh


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Ena, I envy you. I shall hopefully have a week or two off next Monday. We shall see.

Who ever heard of the fact that you had to help dogs mate????? I thought that Nature just took its own course of action. According to the leading expert on dachshund mating and welping, one has to help both the male and female doxie. Next to giraffes, they find it the most difficult to mate. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

And do they explain just what kind of help they need? A love potion?


----------



## Ena

Barry White records?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, Ena, if I told you both, neither would believe me........in that I question this book. However, my wife has a few books on this subject and they all say just about the same thing. Of course, the oldest book talks about "sending a wire" (i.e., a telegram) to the owner of the male "stud dog" when the puppies are born, and disinfecting the area once delivery has taken place with DDT, but the way in which my wife and I have to "help" these two "love doxies" is convoluted, to say the least. We shall see.

We still need nautical names to go with the name of our kennel, which is Snug Harbour.


----------



## Bolor

G'day all. 
Well, we're off to the wet coast tomorrow to meet our first grandchild. My wife and I are very excited. We fly out of Timmins at 1:00 PM and get to Vancouver at 7:00 PM (all local times). We'll be spending a total of seven weeks away from home. We'll be going to Kamloops and Calgary in the middle of it all to spend time with my wife's relatives. 
I'll try to pop in now and then to keep track of you all but if you don't hear from me, be safe for the rest of the summer.
It's good to see some of the familiar faces back. We don't see much of LGB or Mr. Sharman any more but I do see some posts in other forums from them occasionally.
CYA all later


----------



## SINC

Have a great time Bolor and enjoy that new grandchild! Safe travels.


----------



## Sonal

Dr G., have you tried setting up these two doxies in the backseat of a car?

I hear that works better than Barry White.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr.G. said:


> Cameo, Ena, if I told you both, neither would believe me........in that I question this book. However, my wife has a few books on this subject and they all say just about the same thing. Of course, the oldest book talks about "sending a wire" (i.e., a telegram) to the owner of the male "stud dog" when the puppies are born, and disinfecting the area once delivery has taken place with DDT, but the way in which my wife and I have to "help" these two "love doxies" is convoluted, to say the least. We shall see.
> 
> We still need nautical names to go with the name of our kennel, which is Snug Harbour.


Dr. G. and all, I am sad to tell you that I actually know someone who "helped" their doxies when they were mated - this involved holding them both in "place" until the whole sordid thing was over. I was most disturbed by this and had actually managed to put it out of my mind...until now.

Is this what you mean by "helping"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Bolor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, you jest of course. If you knew the intricate mating "ritual" and the time involved, the back seat of a car would be too uncomfortable for my both my wife and yours truly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs.F., yes, this is what I mean. First there is the site preparation, then the height adjustments, then the "bulbing" ritual (you REALLY don't want to know about this, but I can see why it is necessary) which the male undergoes after about 20 minutes, and then actual copulation, which could take upwards of an hour.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> We still need nautical names to go with the name of our kennel, which is Snug Harbour.


Pretty close to my house name that is in Scottish Gaelic. Calea Sona or quiet or safe harbour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I shall pass this on to my wife. She is making the final decision re names until I am able to pass her Dachshund Ownership Test, a mind-numbing 19 pages that make the GRE's look like a second grade pretest.


----------



## SINC

Such talk you people!

Makes even us Sexagenarians blush!


----------



## SINC

I came across this and thought I would share it with the members of The 
Shang:

The following is the philosophy of Charles Schultz, the creator of the "Peanuts" comic strip. You don't have to actually answer the questions. Just read it through, and you'll get the point. 

1. Name the five wealthiest people in the world. 

2. Name the last five Heisman trophy winners. 

3. Name the last five winners of the Miss America. 

4. Name ten people who have won the Nobel or Pulitzer Prize. 

5. Name the last half dozen Academy Award winner for best actor and actress. 

6. Name the last decade's worth of World Series winners. 



How did you do? 

The point is, none of us remember the headliners of yesterday. These are no second-rate achievers. They are the best in their fields. But the applause dies. Awards tarnish. Acheivements are forgotten. Accolades and certificates are buried with their owners. 

Here's another quiz. See how you do on this one: 

1. List a few teachers who aided your journey through school. 

2. Name three friends who have helped you through a difficult time. 

3. Name five people who have taught you something worthwhile. 

4. Think of a few people who have made you feel appreciated and special. 

5. Think of five people you enjoy spending time with.

Easier? 

The lesson: The people who make a difference in your life are not the ones with the most credentials, the most money, or the most awards. They are the ones that care. 

"Don't worry about the world coming to an end today. It's already tomorrow in Australia." (Charles Schultz)


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thank you SINC. That is a very nice reminder.


----------



## Bolor

Good one Sinc. The people of the shang would fill up the answers for the second quiz before you even got to your up close and personal friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I send this to my students each year.


----------



## SINC

Well, glad to hear that Dr. G.

I think the message is very clear and certainly applies to The Shang.


----------



## AppleAuthority

It does well. And it put an interesting point into my head about things that happen, and it kind of helps especially this week--haven't been feeling emotionally too good. But anyways guys, enjoy the rest of your evening; I'm signing off for the night.


----------



## SINC

Night AA, sweet dreams!


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, Sinc, et al. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Yes, thanks SINC--that was a good quiz to work through.

Clearly, I have not spent enough time in Shangri-La... mentally and emotionally tired these days. 

I'm not sure if I need to switch from coffee to chamomile to keep me calm, or drink coffee since I seem to forget to take my daily caffeine hit and the withdrawal is making me fuzzy-minded. Did that make sense? 

Maybe I should brew my chamomile in hot coffee and see if that does the trick.


----------



## SINC

Anything that makes you feel good makes sense Sonal.

I would tend to go with the chamomile, as it seems to me you are a kind and gentle person, and the chamomile is a reflection of your inner self.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I would agree with Sinc. Herbal tea is the route to take on this passage at this time in your life. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all, Today is my wife's birthday, so I will try and be done early and cook something special for her this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, why not let the Cafe Chez Marc cater your intimate dinner for you and Mrs.S. this evening? I shall have our waiters (aka the doxies) wear their special waiter and waitress "clothing". It could be a gala affair.


----------



## Ena

If Mr. and Mrs. SINC have their celebration at Chez Marc does this mean it's off limits tonight for the rest of us?


----------



## Cameo

Happy Birthday Mrs. Sinc. All the best thoughts and wishes and many many more.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> If Mr. and Mrs. SINC have their celebration at Chez Marc does this mean it's off limits tonight for the rest of us?


Not at all Ena, anyone is welcome to join us!


----------



## Sonal

Happy Birthday Mrs. S.

SINC, perhaps we can partition off a private section of the cafe for you and the Mrs., over dinner, and then we can all join in for coffee and dessert.

I make great low-cholesterol vegan chocolate spice cake.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> SINC, perhaps we can partition off a private section of the cafe for you and the Mrs., over dinner, and then we can all join in for coffee and dessert.
> 
> I make great low-cholesterol vegan chocolate spice cake.


No need for that either, we'll all enjoy each others company. And the cake sounds good Sonal!


----------



## Ena

It'll be great to be able to say Happy Birthday to Mrs. SINC in person.
Left a few red roses that were picked this morning. Mrs. SINC is welcome to take them home.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Happy Birthday to Mrs. SINC! I would never want to miss a birthday party at the Shang. My presents to you? How about a couple cappuccinos with whipped cream, chocolate sprinkles, and a cherry on top for you and your significant other to go with that fabulous cake Sonal is working on?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Cafe Chez Marc shall be too small for this gala affair. Might I suggest the ballroom instead??? It holds apx. 2500 people. Will that be space enough?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> The Cafe Chez Marc shall be too small for this gala affair. Might I suggest the ballroom instead??? It holds apx. 2500 people. Will that be space enough?


 Not if Mrs. SINC is half as popular as our own SINC. Perhaps the Grand Ballroom at the other end might suffice. I've heard that it holds twice the amount that the Ballroom holds.

Oh and Happy Birthday Mrs. SINC.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, we do have the Grand Palace in the center of The Valley of the Blue Moon, but I am not sure if Mrs. and Mr. Sinc would want such pomp and grandure. Still, it is reported to hold apx. 25,000 people and doxies, so I guess we could give it a try.


----------



## Dr.G.

At latest count, we had 24,836 people come into the Grand Palace to wish Mrs. Sinc a happy birthday.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all and thanks folks for all the good wishes. sure glad I didn't have to clean up after that crowd!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Good Morning all and thanks folks for all the good wishes. sure glad I didn't have to clean up after that crowd!


 We just hope the Mrs. had a good day.


----------



## Carex

MacNutt is back. Thought maybe he'd given up on us. 

Just got back from Winnipeg myself. No mosquitoes, lovely weather. And Gold, Jerry, Gold!!!

CUC


----------



## SINC

Gold eh? A trophy or a filling?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, between the catering bill and the clean-up bill, the "party" cost $27,726,975.81 Canadian. Still, it was worth every penny. Here's to another good year for your wife.


----------



## Carex

Not a filling!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, a few of my ex-students were "playing" ultimate frisbee in Churchill Park. When one of them got hurt, they asked if I wanted to fill in for 5 minutes. Having been a survivor or New York City public school dodge ball, I figured, why not. Elbows were flying everywhere, but I survived for 7 minutes. My hat is tipped to you, our esteemed victor and gold medal winner.


----------



## SINC

Seriously Carex, well done! Got a pic of the gold to show us?


----------



## Ena

Congratulations Carex! Had never heard of the game so it's been an educational visit to The Shang.


----------



## Cameo

Congrats Carex. Good for you.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Congrats, Carex! Nice job.


----------



## MaxPower

Well done Carex.


----------



## MaxPower

I've been purposefully putting off making this post for some time, considering my current situation with my former partners and the purchase of my shares.

But I feel it is time to announce that My wife and I are expecting yet another addition to the family. My wife is currently 19 weeks pregnant with our second Son.

This little guy will also have the honour of being the second last of carrying on my family name. Something I hope he will feel proud in doing so.

He is due to arrive sometime around January 6 and he should make an appearance in the Shang maybe two weeks after that.

In all honesty, I was kind of hoping for a girl, but I am very excited that it is going to be a boy. I'm just glad I don't have to go through the teenage girl years. I've heard horror stories what Teenage girls do now a days.

Two Boys.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let me be the first to wish you "Mazel tov" MP. Boy or girl, may he/she be healthy. Kudos to you both.


----------



## SINC

Congrats and thanks for sharing your good news MaxPower!


----------



## Cameo

This was written by an 83-year-old woman to her friend. *The last line says it all. *

Dear Bertha,

I'm reading more and dusting less. I'm sitting in the yard and admiring the view without fussing about the weeds in the* garden. I'm spending more time with my family and friends and less time working.

Whenever possible, life should be a pattern of experiences to savor, not to endure. I'm trying to recognize these moments now and cherish them.

I'm not "saving" anything; we use our good china and crystal for every special event such as losing a pound, getting the sink unstopped, or the first Amaryllis blossom.

I wear my good blazer to the market. My theory is if I look prosperous, I can shell out $28.49 for one small bag of groceries. I'm not saving my good perfume for special parties, but wearing it for clerks in the hardware store and tellers at the bank.

"Someday" and "one of these days" are losing their grip on my vocabulary. If it's worth seeing or hearing or doing, I want to see and hear and do it now

I'm not sure what others would've done had they known they wouldn't be here for the tomorrow that we all take for granted. I think they would have called family members and a few close friends. They might have called a few former friends to apologize and mend fences for past squabbles. I like to think they would have gone out for a Chinese dinner or for whatever their favorite food was.

I'm guessing; I'll never know.

It's those little things left undone that would make me angry if I knew my hours were limited. Angry because I hadn't written certain letters that I intended to write one of these days. Angry and sorry that I didn't tell my husband and parents often enough how much I truly love them. I'm trying very hard not to put off, hold back, or save anything that would add laughter and luster to our lives. And every morning when I open my eyes, tell myself that it is special.


----------



## Cameo

Congratulations MP - you're halfway there.


----------



## Dr.G.

The article is very profound, Cameo. Thanks for sharing it with us here in The Shang.


----------



## Cameo

I liked what it had to say. Sort of in line with my sig....wherever that has gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, where is your signature line???


----------



## Cameo

I think someone took in in another thread.

I want it back.....I have to go find it......keep a doxie standing by.....may need a nose close to the ground.


----------



## Cameo

Thats okay Dr. G. No Panic. I found it. I think.


----------



## Cameo

Guess not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, Rootie reports something amiss in the bushes. More later...........

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=636414167203


----------



## Cameo

Is it my sig? I thought I had found it.......we will have to keep looking I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, nothing yet.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...hotoid=960314167203&&refreshkey=1124316258725


----------



## Cameo

Show my signature is clicked "on"
The statement itself is in the user cp
I dunno.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, tell us what it is and we shall remember it as we remember your gentle smile here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is late, and I have another early morning. I am volunteering my services as a literacy specialist at an Level I Adult Basic Education program here in St.John's. We really could not afford a vacation this year, so since I am figuring that two weeks of pro bono diagnostic assessments and prescriptive strategy workshops for the instructors will ease me into two weeks of doing little other than garden and play with the doxies. Of course, next weekend is the time we have to "help" Rootie and Daisy "mate". That should be a "real" vacation. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Sleep well, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

"Nobody cares if you can't dance well. Just get up and dance."

Good night Dr G. Sleep well and sweet doxie dreams


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, got it (""Nobody cares if you can't dance well. Just get up and dance.") and your smile. Doxie dreams???????????? Nervous hours of staying awake, I fear.


----------



## Cameo

No.....SWEET doxie dreams...........I bet they can be loving and sweet and adorable and quiet and relaxed when they want to be. I meant a GOOD night Dr. G


----------



## AppleAuthority

I could see that signature, Cameo, before you shared it. Am I missing something (very signature, BTW)?


----------



## Cameo

Maybe it is something with my browser then? Cause it isn't showing up as far as I can see. I will have to check in another browser.........hmmm that I had not thought of. Thanks AA


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=322522935203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=635442935203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=559914167203


----------



## Cameo

See?????That's adorable. I have said it before and I will say it again. Adorable.



Still no silly signature line - I am using a different browser. Maybe something to do with my internet options.....


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hmm troubleshooting in the Shang---thought that would never exist. Well I'm using Safari here on Tiger, and I've always been able to see your sig, so I'm not sure. Technically speaking, I don't think browsers would affect it. That's a very odd problem.


----------



## AppleAuthority

On that note, I must go now and catch some sleep. Seems like I haven't catched it in a while. So goodnight to all, sweet dreams, and expect here sometime tomorrow!


----------



## SINC

Cameo, I have seen your sig on every post. (I run Tiger, latest edition.) Must be some quirk on your end. Have you run OnyX lately? It might help.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, just wait until the puppies are born in November!!!!!!! Daisy was 11 weeks old when we got her, which is the youngest doxie I have ever seen.


----------



## Cameo

Its really strange. I cannot see it on the two browsers I use on my computer at home, it is not showing up here - I am at work and now on a PC.

???????? Maybe I will send our Mayer an email and ask him if he has any ideas.


----------



## Cameo

Nope - no signature line. It is checked off as showing, I have deleted and redone it, tried two browsers, checked my internet settings...........maybe I should look into preferences.


----------



## Cameo

Let's try this..............


----------



## Cameo

Nope


----------



## Cameo

I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I too, now, can see the signature line. Whew. In editing signatures and the fields below - show signatures is checked on--in edit options it was off.

Didn't know you needed both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, all I see is your smile in my mind's eye.


----------



## Cameo

So now you cannot see the signature line? Sinc, can you see your own signature lines in your posts? Maybe you can't have it both ways.

Dr. G. I would rather you saw the smile anyhow......that is a happy thought.


----------



## Ena

Cameo, I can still see your signature line. Saw it yesterday and just now. 
I'm not SINC  , but I can see my signature in my own posts.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you Ena - Sinc was the only one I could remember at the time that used the signature line, so only reason I aimed it at him.

Hope all is well with you, I enjoy your posts.


----------



## SINC

Yes Cameo, I can see my own signature lines in every post. I always check it right after I change the sig line, since I do it so often. I guess I got lucky and clicked on all the right boxes from day one since I have never had a problem.


----------



## Ena

Cameo said:


> Thank you Ena - Sinc was the only one I could remember at the time that used the signature line, so only reason I aimed it at him.
> Hope all is well with you, I enjoy your posts.


No worries Cameo. Just kidding around and keeping up the high standard of politeness in The Shang  

Get a lot of vacation days as I've been in the same job for so long. This block is a stay-at-home one and do whatever the mood strikes. Big thing is to be free of deadlines and have as many coffee breaks as I want. Time off also is a chance to get together with friends. Scheduling a date is not easy with my working hours so I look forward to this time to catch up with friends. An important part of our well-being eh?
Thank you for your kind words. Back at you


----------



## AppleAuthority

I tend not to post with my signature line unless it is a new thread. Not sure exactly why, but it has become routine. My sig is from a song by Green Day which I particularly like. I'll post it her just for the sake of showing it, although it definitely is the opposite of what the Shang is all about.


----------



## MaxPower

AA,

[sarcasm] I never took you for a Green Day fan  [/sarcasm]

Just kidding.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well, Green Day is definitely up there on my favorite band list. I'm sad that I didn't get to see them when they were in my hometown.


----------



## MaxPower

For what it's worth I thought that "American Idiot" is their best album to date as well as the best album that came out that year.

Usually I only listened to the singles on a Green Day album, but I found myself listening to the entire album over an over. That says a lot.


----------



## Cameo

My son likes Green Day - I am sure that I have listened to them in the car as the kids seem to simply take over the radio, air conditioning/heat as it pleases them.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Yeah indeed it's a great album--slightly over played but still great. I can play every song included the whole Jesus of Suburbia and Homecoming on guitar . I like Green Day's original stuff a lot too.


----------



## MaxPower

For the most part Green Day songs really aren't that difficult to play, although it is a heck of a lot of fun to play. Mind you their music has matured as has the difficulty of playing it. But is is still good music.


----------



## Carex

Green Day did well with their latest. And with their first. Wonder if their concert antics have changed.


----------



## SINC

Hey Carex, you gonna show us a pic of your gold medal?


----------



## used to be jwoodget

Dr. G., the doxies are looking as adorable as ever. Our dog, a Schnauzer, has to go to the vets today as she has a couple of wart-like growths. She's 11 and we're hoping its not something serious (she's already had a couple of benign tumours removed). She's also adorable....


----------



## Cameo

My shepard also has a growth behind her ear that I have to get checked out.
She's also 11 and I think beginning to have trouble with her hips. She occasionally stumbles and seems to take her time standing up althought she is as ready and eager as ever to play, jump up and bark at those out front as she ever was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jim, we had a dog that developed warts. We were told by the vet that it was a sign of old age. She continued to get them here and there until the day she died. RIP little Rags.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you should send your shepard to Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies for a bit of R and R.


----------



## Cameo

She gets lots of R and R - want she wants is more playtime.....only she doesn't have the sense to stop when she's wacked out. I used to have to stop people from throwing sticks in the lake for her to fetch cause she would half drown herself she would be so tired. She just doesn't know the word quit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, doxie R and R means "Romp and Run". We go along the outskirts of a golf course to a little pond. On a hot and sunny day, even Jack, who hates the water, goes in up to his chest. So, there is little rest and relaxation around doxies.


----------



## Cameo

Sorry, I wasn't thinking.


----------



## Cameo

This one keeps the westie busy........she's smart enough to leave the shepard alone.


----------



## Cameo

Started this post awhile go.......the little fiend I was posting stepped on the keyboard of the laptop and froze everything. Had to restart by holding down the power key .......not the best way........oh well, good things she's cute.









But she is not afraid of anything.....run the vacuum cleaner right by her .....drills......dogs (she's not afraid of the shepard, just smart)


----------



## Cameo

She does eventually wear herself out after she has terrorized anything and everything that moves. She's a hoot and I love her to pieces.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

Turns out the warts were OK but she has a suspicious growth that needs removing (appt next week - will only take 30 mins). Her hips have given her some trouble for a couple of years (too much jumping at the window at the postman and the raccoons). She's on Metacam which helps tremendously and gives her full motion (it can cause liver problems but there's been no sign of that so far) as well as some extra glucosamine on her food.

Here are some snaps (not as professional as Dr.Gs and she's not exactly looking "active".


----------



## AppleAuthority

Nice to hear the warts are okay


----------



## Cameo

utbj - nothing wrong with those pix - sweet dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jim, those are fine pics. I am no professional. Here is a picture of Rags, who is part Spaniel and part Terrier.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=676880687203

Good old, Rags. RIP little one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Then there is Little Rootie.........Father Doxie-to-be.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=312522935203


----------



## Dr.G.

Rootie and Daisy (as a young doxie) -- father and mother-to-be


http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...hotoid=525442935203&&refreshkey=1124415801354


----------



## Ena

Awe. Pics of adorable pets. If it's true what they say about pets resembling their owners then you are the same


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, my wife says that I look like this picture of Jack (aka Cool Hand Jack).

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=612522935203


----------



## Cameo

I knew which picture it would be before I opened it...............


----------



## SINC

This morning I leave with an old work friend from Calgary for Saskatoon in the motor home. We will there meet another old friend for a weekend of camping. While in Saskatoon, we will enjoy the folk festival on Saturday and the Air Show on Sunday.

With the airport being directly across the highway from the campground, we shall have ring side seating for this event, complete with a cold one.

Back Monday, so have a great weekend all!


----------



## Cameo

Enjoy, be safe and have a great time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, is Jack that predictable.................or am I??? Actually, I think I have posted that picture before, which was made in PhotoShop by someone here in ehMacLand. Jack's picture had him sans shades.


----------



## Cameo

I am generally pretty good at "reading" people after awhile.


----------



## AppleAuthority

See you later, SINC. Speaking of old friends, I met with an old friend of mine that I haven't seen in a year and a half or so. I brought him in the Shang last night and he was quite impressed.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> This morning I leave with an old work friend from Calgary for Saskatoon in the motor home. We will there meet another old friend for a weekend of camping. While in Saskatoon, we will enjoy the folk festival on Saturday and the Air Show on Sunday.
> 
> With the airport being directly across the highway from the campground, we shall have ring side seating for this event, complete with a cold one.
> 
> Back Monday, so have a great weekend all!


 Have a good weekend SINC.

If this message finds you in time, be sure to get some pictures of the air show. Hopefully you will go into the show and get some up close shots of the vintage planes.

Someday I hope to get over to theCanadian Warplane Heritage Museum. There I hope to get some pictures of the Avro Lancaster. Every time I see her flying, I get chills. Such a magnificent aircraft.

I really have no excuse to go since Hamilton is a 15 minute drive from my house. One Father's Day I'll go with the family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, so you seem to be saying that it is your ability to understand people rather than my being that transparent. I'm glad for this fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, out of curiosity, what impressed him about The Shang? I think that there is always room for improvement, such as more baby or puppy/kitten/dog/cat pics, or a vibrant debate about what sorts of bagels we should serve in the Cafe Chez Marc, or what to name the doxie puppies......


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well he is a PC user, you see, and he didn't believe that such a place such as the Shang existed. He was amazed at the easy-going atmosphere.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, I guess that The Shang just sort of happened. Sort of like Woodstock.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Yeah it really changed his mind about life. Kind of like MacNutt's Enlightenment you were talking about.


----------



## Dr.G.

We should send him a copy of "The World According to Macnutt" to ease him into The Shang, and maybe a copy of "Doxies for Dummies".


----------



## Cameo

Exactly Dr. G. I understand them just as I see them. Which may be in a different way then others see them. This may be good or bad depending upon your own point of view.


----------



## Ena

Those two books are really hard to come by. The waiting list at the library is very long and the used copies on Abebooks.com are grabbed up as soon as they are posted.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I'm sure Macnutt's publisher wouldn't mind us buying directly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I would trust your perspective on a majority of personalities and issues. You have a common sense and a basic belief in fair play that is, sadly, uncommon these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I have a first edition of "The World According to Macnutt" that was signed by The Sage from Salt Spring himself. It says "To my old friend, Marc -- Get a Mac". His words are so inspirational.

Re "Doxies for Dummies", the publisher, Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, has it in its 11 printing. Since Dachshunds are the #5 breed in North America re registered ownerships with the Canadian and American Kennel Clubs, it is not surprising. I will send you my copy if you still cannot get your own.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, Macnutt's published, IMRITE Publishers, is still upgrading their website, so it shall be difficult to buy directly from there for the foreseeable future. I would be willing to post any quotes from this, or any of the other books written by Macnutt, if you give me the topic.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you Dr. G


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, no need to thank me. It is you that many of us here in The Shang, and throughout ehMacLand should thank for being such a fine, caring and honest person.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just thought that I would show you a few new additions to the Cafe Chez Marc. Now, on Sundays, we shall bruch on my new boat, The Delta Queen. She is docked along The River Jobs, which is the longest and widest river here in ehMacLand. I won it in a card game, along with a new red car.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=672844887203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=396234887203


----------



## Cameo

Well looks like lots of room for us on the boat - but the car looks like it would be kind of squishy getting us all in there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, the boat holds 500 people for brunch, but the car is for two people and four doxies. The doxies fit in like one would put AA batteries in a battery charger. Each has plenty of room, however. Sort of like this but not as closely packed.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=322522935203


----------



## Cameo

Well, the perfect size then.


----------



## Dr.G.

They have special little "pods" that keep them secure when I hit a pot hole or take a curve a bit too quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just brought the doxies and Max in from a romp in Churchill Park beneath a full moon. It is still 15C here with a bit of a breeze, so it was just right.

Good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. Looks like the weather here cannot make up its mind whether to clear up or rain. I guess time will tell.

Gonna grab a tea and a muffin and will see you later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Cameo. The doxies say "hi" as well. We are all out on my back deck at 10AM, with sunny 16C weather, and a bit of a breeze. We are all getting ready for tomorrow's maiden voyage of The Delta Queen, to be renamed The Doxie Box. It shall be a grand brunch for one and all.


----------



## Sonal

Sailing from the dock in Doc's Dox Box? 

That rocks.

Bring socks.

And lox.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Just give me one sec while I take a this box out of my car.


----------



## Ena

Mmmm! Morning coffee without having to look at my watch and rush off anywhere.

I'm up for the maiden voyage of The Doxie Box as long as there is no dress code. Don't have any Scarlett O'Hara type gowns in my closet at the moment.


----------



## talonracer

Thought I'd swing by and see how the old joint is doing - been a while since I've been around. Doxie overload? Perhaps.

But I'll give whatever friendly pooch this is by my feet a scratch behind the ears and a big hello while I get my coffee and scone.

Aw heck... pooch seems so friendly, I'll sit and stay a while on one of the couches. Come join me.

What's new with everyone here? What did I miss?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doxie Box sets sail at dawn. Brunch shall be served at 10AM. 

We shall have to bring some lox for Sonal, a box for AA and a gown for Ena.

TR, that is Abby at your feet.


----------



## AppleAuthority

When does brunch end, Dr.G? I need to head over to some family as they are throwing me a little birthday BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, I don't want to spoil the surprise, but the party is on the boat. Look surprised when everyone jumps out and yells "Surprise!!!!"


----------



## AppleAuthority

You never told me Dr.G. Totally erased from my memory


----------



## Cameo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AA!!!! Hope you have a great one.


----------



## SINC

Hi all, just turned on the PB in the Saskatoon West RV Park and lo and behold they have free Wi-Fi, woo hoo.

Our son is getting married in Las Vegas tonight at 8 Vegas time in Caesars Palace.

I can now watch his wedding live on the net tonight, thanks to the Wi-Fi.

Nice of them to let me see it!


----------



## AppleAuthority

SINC, extend my congratulations to your son.

Cameo, thank you! I definitely will have a great birthday thanks to you all


----------



## Ena

A very Happy Birthday to you AA. Making history with the first of many celebrations on the boat.

Dr. G. Thank you kindly on the offer of the gown, but me in a fancy dress is a bit like putting lipstick on a pig


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thank you, Ena. I can't wait!


----------



## talonracer

No Dr G... that is Abby and my scone at my feet... very tricky, that one...


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, your avatar and your words here in ehMacLand lead me to believe that your are beautiful, intelligent and refined. Still, you may wear whatever you wish to our debut run of The Doxie Box.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, if it is a doxie that is eating whatever you offer from the table, or drop, then that is Jack. If you find something missing, then this is Abby. She is a "gonif", which in Yiddish means "thief". Whenever something is missing, we look in Abby's kennel and usually find it there.


----------



## Dr.G.

We set sail in a little over five hours. All aboard!!!!!!!!!!!

See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

What an experience!!!! You cannot believe the thrill of piloting an old Mississippi River paddle boat with a crowd of people eating brunch, relaxing, with doxies running about the main deck. And that horn!!!!!!! It could be heard all the way back to the Cafe Chez Marc. We should do this every Sunday for brunch.


----------



## AppleAuthority

That was something I've never experienced before. It was breathtaking. Thank you guys!


----------



## SINC

Last night at sunset in Saskatoon, Mother Nature treated us to a very unusual cloud display.

While I am not sure what type they are, they were magnificent.

Behold:


----------



## AppleAuthority

That's breathtaking as well, SINC.


----------



## talonracer

g'morning all. Nice photo, Sinc.

Just here for a coffee and scone (and I'll be holding on to this one a bit more tightly... ABBY!), then gotta work. Got three projects on the go for my design biz, and then I have to get a full-colour, half page newspaper ad done for my full-time job.

So with that in mind, please keep the coffee fresh and the espresso machine at the ready. I will need it today.


----------



## Ena

Drat! Missed the debut run of the Doxie Box. Still, it's a soothing spot to have a coffee.

Dr. G. Thanks for your compliments about my character. Avatar was chosen to play up living where I do. Victoria tourism thing about it's English flavour. 

Sinc, great pic. Prairies are magic in their own way. Where else can you watch your dog run away for two days.

TR. Do you want someone to put a limit on your coffee intake so you can get to sleep tonight?


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well I need to head out now to hang out with some relatives. Thanks to all for the surprises!  I will be back late tonight probably, if not, tomorrow. Have a great day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, those were Altocumulus Clouds. I am a bit of a cloud buff, taking pics of different cloud formations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I thought I saw you is a flowing pick dress this morning. If that was not you, who then might it have been???????????? She looked like a southern belle to me, but I was busy steering the boat.


----------



## talonracer

Heh, no thanks, Ena. 95% of the time caffeine has no effect on my ability to sleep anymore. One of the side effects of growing up with a bunch of fellow coffee addicts in my theatre and graphics circles.

Now the coffee might help me feel a bit more awake for a while, but usually I just use it to help keep the creativity flowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, you should try of blend of herbal teas. Sleep is a pleasant effect of these secret blends of teas. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are nearing page 800 of this thread, as well as posting #8000. I am still amazed at the longevity of this thread.............with no end in sight. On to Page 1000 and posting #10,000!!! Excelsior!!


----------



## talonracer

Sleep!? Sleep!?

To quote the song, "I'll sleep when I'm dead!"

Too much to do, too much to see! A coffee, please!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Dr. G., it's just a matter of time until we reach 10,000 posts. Let's hope the expresso machine doesn't break down before then, so TR can stay with us when it hits 10,000.


----------



## talonracer

My friends and I have worn out two espresso machines! Next time I buy one it's going to have to be a commercial-strength one.

Come my friends, this round's on me. Dr G, you're buying the scones though.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> We are nearing page 800 of this thread, as well as posting #8000. I am still amazed at the longevity of this thread.............with no end in sight. On to Page 1000 and posting #10,000!!! Excelsior!!


 Dr. G,

The number of pages reflects the number of posts you choose to see per page. For example I have my preferences set to view 40 posts at a time, therefore, the number of pages for the Shang number 267.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I did not realize that this was not a common factor. Still, we do have 7987 postings, n'est pas?


----------



## MaxPower

That is correct. It is an impressive number.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, yes, it is truly impressive. However, it is something that could not have been achieved without the support of many of our ehMacLander friends. Paix to one and all.


----------



## MaxPower

Again. that is correct.

What would ehMac be without our friends?


----------



## Dr.G.

In ehMacLand the friendships grow,
Between the iMacs row on row.


----------



## AppleAuthority

It would be a very dull place, with no positive vibes, no feelings, and not even a friendly 'hello' between people. And of course, there most certainly be no Shang. Thank God that is not how ehMacLand is!


----------



## Ena

Edging up on 8,000 postings. There's more than enough interesting information to write a thesis or create a sitcom. 

Sure feels good to be back wearing my normal attire of cross-trainers and walking shorts after yesterday. Could barely breathe in the gown that someone encouraged me to wear.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, yes, I am truly glad that The Shang offers a safe oasis from the storms that rage on in other threads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I knew that was you in the flowing gown the other day on The Dox Box. It was quite eloquent and you were quite beautiful.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Happy Birthday, AppleAuthority!!! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thank you very much, Mrs. Furley!  I'm having a very fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, AA, a happy birthday from all of us here celebrating your "surprise" birthday party on The Dox Box.


----------



## AppleAuthority

This has been the most exquisite and exciting birthday I've had ever. Thank you all! I know I'll definitely return the deed for each and every one of your birthdays!


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, so YOU are the one who won all the deeds to the homes of various people on The Dox Box, which was once The Delta Queen, a Mississippi River boat for gambling. A few people complained about the high stakes game of Old Maid that was being won by just one person, but I never thought that it was you. Returning the deeds to the those who lost their homes on their birthday is very generous of you. I am not sure what some will do until their birthday, but that is the risk of gambling.


----------



## MaxPower

And congratulations AA for being the person to post #8000.

Although I do feel that post #10,000 should be reserved for Dr. G, since he is the founder of the Shangri-la Clubhouse. I think it would only be fitting.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all from sunny Port Coquitlam
We have spent nearly a week with our new grand daughter. She is a sheer joy. All is well in "God's Country Club".
I will post a new picture later this week.
I am one proud and happy grandpa


----------



## Ena

Lovely to see you Bolor. I'm sure I don't have to tell you to enjoy the rest of your visit


----------



## MaxPower

Good to hear you are a proud and happy grandpa, Bolor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Bolor. And a hearty "Mazel tov" from the doxies.


----------



## AppleAuthority

To hear from Bolor that his granddaughter is doing great on my birthday is splendid.

MP, I didn't even realize it was post #8000, and was on the 800th page! That amazes me!

Dr.G., it's just feels right to return the deeds. I don't need to win anything...I have everything I could really want, material-wise at least. And having friends like you guys, well that's just like the icing on my birthday cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am sure all of those people who have birthdays in the winter months shall be pleased to be able to move back into their own homes.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks all for the kudos and a happy birthday AA.


----------



## AppleAuthority

And thank you!


----------



## MaxPower

I do have to say AA, that for a young man of 14, you are very well spoken and mature.

I don' think I have ever met a 14 year old who acts like you. Your parents must be proud.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Yes my parents are very proud.  I did very well this past elementary career, and we'll see how high school turns out.

On that note, I must head off to sleep from my mom's orders. Goodnight to all!


----------



## MaxPower

Well good luck venturing off to secondary school.

Be a teenager, have fun, but remember not to goof off in school. I wish I hadn't.


----------



## Cameo

Wow, that just knocks me off my feet. We have so called adults in other threads acting like children and we have a teen posting that I would have sworn was a young adult........wonders never cease. I am proud of you too AA


----------



## talonracer

Cameo, I know you are but what am... oh, wait... oops!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you are not alone in your shock. I thought that AA was in university. As for TalonRacer, he should come and help my wife and I "mate" Rootie and Daisy, and this should be a "calming" influence upon his testosterone-driven impulses.


----------



## Cameo

TR. I am what? Please explain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Cameo.


----------



## gwillikers

Cameo said:


> TR. I am what? Please explain.


TR is just quoting a line from a PeeWee Herman movie. He's trying to make you laugh by deliberately being juvenile. It made me chuckle because I remember that silly movie.  

Anyway, good morning from the Left Coast. I had to come here and do some reading after seeing a few other posts that made me shiver. I made some scrambled eggs, so help yourself. Coffee is on too, or tea if you like.


----------



## Dr.G.

gw, a very early "good morning" to you. I had breakfast about three hours ago, so while I appreciate your offer of this fine meal, I shall pass. West Coast weather here in St.John's, with rain and 19C .................and it is not even 10AM yet.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. I'll take a cup of that coffee, gw, thanks.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning everyone


Since I haven't watched TV in about three years I guess that is why I didn't get it. No offence was taken, although I was confused I knew he meant something funny about it.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good morning all. Any toast and possibly a cup of water available? That would be superb.


----------



## MaxPower

Comin' Up.

Have a glass of fresh squeezed OJ on me.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thanks MP. I should be drinking juice according to mom.


----------



## talonracer

I've entirely cut cola from my diet - my fridge is full of water, milk and fruit juices. Okay, and beer, but that doesn't count!

I think I've had coke maybe twice this year, and the last time I had it it tasted foul! Not at all what I remembered! Perhaps my body finally realizes "hey, that s*** is toxic! keep it away!"

All that being said.. I'll have a coffee, please =]


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, I too have cut cola products from my diet, as well as beer. I have had about a dozen beer this whole summer on those days when it is 27C or hotter here in St.John's. I don't miss it other than on hot days, so this is why I have not cut it out of my diet totally. Spring water or juice that I make with a juicer is great on a hot day. Of course, like you, coffee and tea is a must, but it goes with the territory of being a professor.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

I cut coffee from my life about 8 months ago. I used to drink far too much but I don't miss it. Trouble is, I now drink white hot chocolate...... yummmm...... bad...... My wife and I still depend on a cuppa tea in the morning though (Tetleys) and fruit tea at night.

Took our doggie to the vets this morning to have her growths/warts removed. She couldn't have her morning cookie or water  . She was doing her impression of Jell-o in the car on the way to the vet (the problem is that we only take her to the kennels or the vet in the car). Just got a call to say all is well and she can come home tonight. She'll be spoiled rotten.


----------



## talonracer

utbjw... what type of dog? I am happy to hear that she is going to be well, and by all means, spoil away.

I don't know if I would miss having the coffee, or the act of getting/making it more.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

talonracer said:


> utbjw... what type of dog? I am happy to hear that she is going to be well, and by all means, spoil away.


A standard Schnauzer. See here for a link to pics. She's back home now, lying on the couch with a couple of bald patches (inc. one on her head so she looks a little punkish).


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear your dog is OK UTBJ. They do become part of the family, don't they?


----------



## talonracer

hahaha... awww. she's cute.

Now I miss my dog


----------



## used to be jwoodget

SINC said:


> Glad to hear your dog is OK UTBJ. They do become part of the family, don't they?


Ruff, ruff!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jim, she has trained you well. I trust that you don't beg at the table while your wife gives her some fine pieces of meat.


----------



## SINC

used to be jwoodget said:


> Ruff, ruff!


Woof, woof?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ruff, ruff??? Woof, woof???

Obviously, neither home has doxies living there, since they make no such sound. It is hard to put into linguistic terms the barking that doxies make, but it is something to behold when the Fearsome Foursome bolt out of our front door, ready for battle.


----------



## Ena

All these doggie sounds reminds of a song by Jake Thackray called 'Ulysses'
Lyrics here: http://www.jakethackray.co.uk/content/view/8/27/


----------



## Dr.G.

"When my Ulysees came home (wag wag woof woof)
He broke the spell
Intruding on my beautiful
Romance like a hound from hell"

Ena, this sounds like Rootie, who is jealous when I am kissing my wife.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

She's German SINC. A definate "ruff" Just ask the postie  She rules our house. Oops, she's spotted me typing. Gotta go..... she want's on the computer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jim, I usually get a doxie or two that want on my lap when I am at the computer. At they say, "Gotta love 'em".


----------



## AppleAuthority

The only time when a dog annoys me is when they howl. But then again, they generally trying to tell me something that would annoy me, like the fact a storm is coming. Good information though when my Dashboard widget is down  (or I'm not on the Internet for that matter)


----------



## SINC

used to be jwoodget said:


> She's German SINC. A definate "ruff" Just ask the postie  She rules our house. Oops, she's spotted me typing. Gotta go..... she want's on the computer.


Sorry, I meant wroof, wroof!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

Did you get any good pictures of the air show??

Please share if you did.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, if you hate howling dogs, do not get near a dachshund at the time of the full moon.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning all. Sun is shining, a little cool.........but acceptable. Been a great summer so not complaining that's for sure.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Good morning! Yes, it's another beautiful day. I have seen a few red leaves on some of the trees...fall is in the air and I cannot wait!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, Cameo and Mrs. F., et al. It is a cloudy 20C here in St.John's, but I am not complaining.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good afternoon all. 21 degrees here in Barrie. Sunny. Quite nice actually.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C here in St.John's as well, AA, but it is humid, and no sun.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. While I have no desire to turn The Shang into the weather thread, I will say it is cloudy here. A full report in today's "How's The Weather?" thread to follow.


----------



## Ena

Good day here too but am stuck inside waiting for a hauling guy to take some stuff to the dump. Be nice to have my carport back and not be so slummy looking.
Canada geese are here so it must be fall. Lots down in my fave place to walk to dog. Walkway runs all the way from town along the water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, we are redoing our bathroom, so we have some stuff to haul away as well. Might he swing by my house on the way to the landfill?


----------



## Ena

I'm sure the hauling guy wouldn't mind an extra stop on his route. Do you really want to get rid of the knitted doxie toilet roll cover?


----------



## talonracer

Ugh, what a day.

Wish I could just curl up on the couch with a nice hot chocolate and do nothing at all...

but I owe, I owe, so off to work I went.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, no, the knitted doxie toilet roll cover was throw out by mistake. Only the old bathtub.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, when you come home, there shall be some nice hot chocolate and a doxie or two for you to curl up around...........actully, they will cuddle against you like velcro.


----------



## talonracer

Sounds great, Dr. G.

It's been a COLD, rainy day here in Calgary and the weather's got us all feeling "blah".

Think I might skip the gym tonight and curl up on the couch with a movie.. or a few episodes of Northern Exposure season 3. The doxies are welcome, and I'll keep them away from the hot chocolate.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, I can only send Abby and Jack, because for the next few days, Daisy and Rootie shall be mated. Maybe in two months time, you shall be an uncle. We shall see.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=322522935203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=525442935203


----------



## AppleAuthority

Any food to fill my stomach and drink to soothe my mind?


----------



## SINC

AppleAuthority said:


> Any food to fill my stomach and drink to soothe my mind?


Sure, have a snack AA, but real drink will have to wait until you are older. That being said there are only non alcoholic drinks in The Shang!


----------



## AppleAuthority

When I say drink, I mean Apple Juice. Even when I'm older, I don't seem to have an interest in alcohol. It stinks (literally).


----------



## talonracer

That's really good. Keep that opinion and it will serve you well through high school. I rarely drank when I was in high school, and don't think I missed out on anything.


AAAaaand of course now, with you not drinking it means there's more available for me..!


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, be careful not to drink too much around the doxies. They are trained at revival skills, and doxie licks can be addictive.


----------



## talonracer

Actually, I think I've had... 2 drinks in the past several weeks. Mostly it's been a couple litres of water a day, with some milk and fruit juice to keep it lively.

The doxies were great company last night, not too sure how much they appreciated Sin City, though...


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, with Cool Hand Jack to go on the "prowl" with you, I can just imagine what you two did last night. I hear that Abby was asleep while the two of you were out looking for fun.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=612522935203
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=635442935203


----------



## Moscool

*Long time no post...*

'Evening everybody. Back from the heart of Europe into the London frying pan...

Hey Dr G. nice photo album. I hadn't realised that the bonus structure of professors in St J. had increased until I saw your car ...


----------



## SINC

Moscool, welcome back! And just when did Dr. G. acquire this beauty?


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Moscool. Memorial professors are among the lowest paid profs in Canada. The car and the boat were won in a card game. As the old saying goes, never bet against an inside straight flush.


----------



## Moscool

Remind me not to play against you...

To celebrate my return I'll volunteer a Shang Moment: 

Padova (Padua) is a relatively little known town in Northern Italy as it is squeezed between to two cultural giants : Venice and Florence. It has its charms however: best known are its University and St Anthony's Basilica. I have also visited an exquisite wooden synagogue. But the real gem must be Giotto's frescoes . This photograph doesn't really do justice to the place. The frescoes are so fragile that the air temperature and humidity is controlled and only 50 odd visitors at a time are allowed. They have to sit in an isolated chamber until the air can be equalised with the ideal conditions. When you get in you get the genuine impression that you are in touch with the divine world through art. It compares with any aesthetic shock that one could have in Florence. A way of connecting with the rest of the world. A Shang Moment !


----------



## Moscool

Here is a much better site. I wonder why it's hosted out of Hungary. Great concept.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I like these Shang moments! Quite interesting, Moscool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, thank you for this Shang moment. We should make this a daily addition from someone, much like the Canadian Minute. Just a thought.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Grand idea, Dr. G. Adds a little bit of interesting 'spice' to the Shang.


----------



## Cameo

Well, I am going to have to start taking my walk a little earlier now I guess.
The trail I take is through a bushy area at the back of parking lots and getting dark earlier now. Darn. Not enough hours in a day to do everything.

Hope everyone and every doxie is well and happy. Welcome mack moscool, we missed ya!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, take along a pair of the Fearsome Foursome. They stay in the foliage so as not to disturb your contemplative walk, but come into the clearing at the first sign of potential danger.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=636414167203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=257421487203

They are trained as puppies to latch on to an enemy and NOT let go.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=735124167203


----------



## Cameo

I would take my shepard except I stop in at Timmies for a tea and I have never left her tied up outside alone. Won't do it either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guard doxies, just like seeing-eye dogs, are allowed in ALL Tim Horton's throughout Canada. 

The first Tim Hortons store was opened in 1964 on 64 Ottawa Street North, near Dunsmure Rd., in Hamilton, Ontario. Ron Joyce, a former Hamilton police constable, saw that Tim Horton was looking for help in running his store through an ad in the newspaper. Joyce proceeded to take out a $10,000 loan from the credit union which he then invested in the store. Not long after Horton's death, Joyce offered Lori Horton (Tim's widow) $1 million for her shares in the chain, which included forty stores by that time. Once she accepted his offer, Joyce became the sole owner. The business continued to grow and become more innovative. In 1976, Tim Hortons introduced the Timbit, which has since enjoyed much success. Despite what many people believe, a Timbit is not a doughnut hole, but was a TH product that his dachshunds could enjoy without choking. 

To this day, guard dachshunds are allowed in any and all TH establishments. Of course, they need the official GD tag, which certifies that they are trained guard dogs, and not just a regular doxie. However, they are not allowed to have a TimBit while on duty protecting you.


----------



## Cameo

Glad to know they are aloud inside. Who could resist?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, they are allowed inside, but not, as you say, "Glad to know they are aloud inside." They must be silent and vigilent, in that a loud doxie is not allowed in such situations.


----------



## Dr.G.

As George Burns would say, "Time to say good night, Gracie."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good night, Gracie."


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Cameo, et al.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Have a goodnight, Dr. G.


----------



## Cameo

Spelling is atrocious when I am tired.

Good night Gracie....


----------



## Dr.G.

You too, AA.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good night, Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are."


----------



## AppleAuthority

Goodnight all to all that is going to bed. See you all tomorrow morning. Or afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dawn is 6:10AM here in St.John's. Doxies up at dawn.


----------



## Sonal

Just had my own Shang moment outside the cafe. Sitting in my room, watching a movie and reading a book, when suddenly realized that there was a very content cat curled up next to me and snoozing happily.

Not a doxie, but he's a big cat--almost doxie-sized.


----------



## talonracer

MAN!!

Now I miss my cat as well! I gotta move into a new place so I can get a pet again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, that is one big cat if it is doxie-sized.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, should Daisy have pups, well........................... Enough said. Of course, you would have to pass my wife's 19 page test, which contains sections on Dachshund Anatomy and Physiology, Dachshund History, Caring for Dachshunds, and a psychological test.


----------



## Moscool

'Morning all. A bright day in London ... at last! I am still wearing a black tie as a mark of respect to my departed father, but it looks almost like a cheerful black today!

I hope for another Shang moment tonight when I visit what looks like a really cool exhibition: Colour after Klein. Those of you who have seen Klein's blue work will know how undescribable this colour is; litterally magic in a pigment. This should be good.

Incidentally Klein is also the person who introduced Judo in France after a prolonged stay in Japan. As this was my childhood sport call this a double impact!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Moscool. This looks to be another fine example of a Shang Moment.


----------



## SINC

Morning all! Nice start to a very colourful day.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. Another nice day. And it is Friday too.


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G., I took a moment to look up the breed standard, and yep, my biggest cat's healthy weight is between the size of a mini-doxie and a standard doxie--though he gains weight easily. He's a large-frame cat. 

Though my littlest cat (normal-sized) has short legs. Almost doxie-like. 

Excuse me from the Shang a moment. They are demanding food.


----------



## Ena

Good Friday from the very dry West Coast. Enjoying the Moscool Moments.
Sonal, nothing worse that the icy stare and repeated crying of a cat that wants fed.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good morning all. What's for breakfast (or lunch?) today?


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, at 2:45PM, lunch is over and supper is soon to be.


----------



## Dr.G.

After two days of "doxie foreplay", my wife and I said, "The hell with this nonsense", and opted to artificial insemination. Rootie shall have another chance at natural doxie mating tomorrow, or then it's another AI session on Sunday, and then again on Tuesday. By then, we shall either be on our way to being "grandparents of fur children", or Rootie is "shooting blanks". We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

I don't envy you your job Dr. G. Sounds frustrating. We won't compare to .........never mind. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, the strangest thing is that Rootie is now trotting around the house with a "doxie smile" on his face, and Jack is going frantic. We hope to keep one of the female pups from this litter to mate with Jack in a couple of years. We shall see.


----------



## Moscool

Well the exhibition was a colourful Shang moment... We then went for supper in one of my favourite bistros: the Bleeding Heart. Funny name isn't it? Well, lower the lights, cuddle up and hear the legend...

Lady Elizabeth Hatton was the toast of 17th Century London society. The widowed daughter-in-law of the famous merchant Sir Christopher Hatton (one-time consort of Queen Elizabeth 1), Lady Elizabeth was young, beautiful and very wealthy. Her suitors were many and varied, and included a leading London Bishop and a prominent European Ambassador. Invitations to her soirees in Hatton Garden were much sought after.

Her Annual Winter Ball, on January 26, 1662, was one of the highlights of the London social season. Halfway through the evening's festivities, the doors to Lady Hatton's grand ballroom were flung open. In strode a swarthy gentleman, slightly hunched of shoulder, with a clawed right hand. He took her by the hand, danced her once around the room and out through the double doors into the garden. A buzz of gossip arose. Would Lady Elizabeth and the European Ambassador (for it was he) kiss and make up, or would she return alone? Neither was to be. The next morning her body was found in the cobblestone courtyard – torn limb from limb, with her heart still pumping blood onto the cobblestones. And from thenceforth the yard was to be known as The Bleeding Heart Yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, this was certainly a "colourful Shang moment"...............the color of blood!!!


----------



## SINC

Doin' the Doxie Do!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

NEW YORK (Reuters) -- Robert Redford may soon be reunited on screen with Paul Newman but don't expect a sequel to "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid" or "The Sting," which paired one of Hollywood's most popular double acts three decades ago.

"All these years went by and nobody came up with any ideas that were anything but corny and kind of low grade so we just decided probably that wasn't going to happen," Redford said.

"But now there's something rolling around that we're talking about it, and the real question is whether he can remember his lines or not," the 68-year-old Redford said in a dig at Newman, who turned 80 this year.

Media reports earlier this year suggested the two would pair up in an adaptation of Bill Bryson's travel book "A Walk in the Woods," the story of the author's hike through the American wilderness with a friend.
__________________________________________________________________

Rumor among the doxies owners is that these two friends will hike with doxies!!!!!

Imagine, one of my doxies walking alongside of Paul and Robert....................and making more than I earn in two years!!!!!!????????????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> After two days of "doxie foreplay", my wife and I said, "The hell with this nonsense", and opted to artificial insemination. Rootie shall have another chance at natural doxie mating tomorrow, or then it's another AI session on Sunday, and then again on Tuesday. By then, we shall either be on our way to being "grandparents of fur children", or Rootie is "shooting blanks". We shall see.


Too much info Dr.G. Too much info.

For God sakes man. Let the poor Doxies have their privacy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, we have tried this..........to no avail. Daisy is a tart, and Rootie is unsure of what to do. He has the general idea, but that is about all he understands. If I told you the full story, you would run from your computer screaming. It is called "bulbing" and is required to help doxies and giraffes mate. Believe me, you do NOT want to know the details of this "procedure".


----------



## Cameo

lol - definately TOO much info. Know there are visions in my head.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, we have tried this..........to no avail. Daisy is a tart, and Rootie is unsure of what to do. He has the general idea, but that is about all he understands. If I told you the full story, you would run from your computer screaming. It is called "bulbing" and is required to help doxies and giraffes mate. Believe me, you do NOT want to know the details of this "procedure".


 No. I think we know too much already.
(MP curls up in the fetal position)


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, re your comment "lol - definately TOO much info. Know there are visions in my head", now you know some of the info, but if you knew the info that you needed to know now, you too would run.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, "be afraid..........be very afraid". Still, if it results in some healthy puppies, it shall be worth it all in the final analysis.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G.

I'm surprised that you haven't answered my question in the Beatles thread.

Care to give it a go?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I really don't know what this second book might have been. Any hints?


----------



## SINC

I just gave MPs book guess a go in the Beatles thread.


----------



## MaxPower

I've posted the answer.

I do want to confirm the validity of my statement. I am going to email my buddy who, in my opinion is an expert on anything about The Beatles. He attended the University of Toronto, for composition and achieved a grade of 100% in a Beatles course he took. The first person to achieve that grade for that course and the first person to achieve that grade in the history of the UoT.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guessed "The Idiot" by Fyodor Dostoyevsky in the other thread.


----------



## MBD

*A story for Dr. G*

From: http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/08/24/NS_dog_found20050824.html

Dog - missing 5 years - comes home to Nova Scotia
Last Updated Wed, 24 Aug 2005 21:21:56 EDT
CBC News

Tosca, a black dachshund, was found last month on a road near Miramichi, in northern New Brunswick.

The dog was only five months old when it went missing from its home in Dartmouth, Nova Scotia in October, 2000.

Sylvia Macdonald, the dog's owner in Dartmouth, was heartbroken: "I cried all night. I thought she was never coming back."

Suspecting the dog had been stolen, the MacDonald family put up posters in the neighbourhood and eventually heard that a woman in the area had been given a very similar dog. MacDonald couldn't find the woman, so she hired a private detective.

The detective eventually located the woman and went to her house with a photo of the missing Tosca. A dachshund resembling the missing dog was in the home but the woman insisted it wasn't the same animal.

Police were contacted, but the woman had moved to New Brunswick and couldn't be found.

Macdonald kept trying to find her, even tracking relatives, but had no luck.

Then last month a caller from Miramichi told MacDonald he had the dog.

Kevin Burchill was driving on New Brunswick Highway 11 when he saw a small dog sitting on the side of the road. "He was just sitting there and he looked like he was begging," said Burchill. "You drive by dogs every day, going for a walk or whatever, but he looked lost."

The dog was wearing a rabies tag bearing the number of a Nova Scotia vet. Burchill called the vet and was given Macdonald's number.

He was stunned to learn how long the dog had been missing.

Macdonald couldn't believe the dog was actually Tosca and called Burchill back several times that night asking for more details about the animal's appearance. Burchill finally described two blond dots on the dog's eyebrows and that sealed it for Macdonald, who along with her husband drove to New Brunswick the next day to be reunited with their pet. "Her face hadn't changed a bit," said Macdonald. "I picked her up and gave her a big kiss."

No one knows why the dog was on the side of the road in New Brunswick.

Tosca the dachshund has now re-joined her sister, and three other dogs, in the MacDonald family home in Dartmouth.


----------



## MaxPower

I thought I would share one of the latest photos of my little guy. He will be 19 months on Sept 1.

I had no idea how much fun being a Dad would be. Can't wait for number 2.


----------



## SINC

I forget how they look so innocent. Our "baby" married last Saturday at the age of 29.


----------



## Cameo

Does he have your eyes Maxpower?

Anyhow, time for me to say goodnight. Thanks soo much for all the kind words in the other thread, it was timely as I wasn't feeling too great about myself. I know I am "new" at my job, but get frustrated when I make mistakes. Haven't really made a lot but I guess I expect a lot of myself. It is easier to forgive others for mistakes made, then to forgive yourself. So all the kind words have really given me a boost.


Night all, see you tomorrow.


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations to you and your "baby" SINC.

I just can't believe how fast they grow.

It feels like yesterday that he couldn't walk or talk, depending on us for everything. Mow he is walking, talking with quite a few words, and starting to put two and three words together.


----------



## SINC

Night Cameo. Isn't it odd that when one is having just a "wee bit" of frustration, support comes from the most unexpected places?

The power of The Shang is awesome!


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> Does he have your eyes Maxpower?
> 
> Anyhow, time for me to say goodnight. Thanks soo much for all the kind words in the other thread, it was timely as I wasn't feeling too great about myself. I know I am "new" at my job, but get frustrated when I make mistakes. Haven't really made a lot but I guess I expect a lot of myself. It is easier to forgive others for mistakes made, then to forgive yourself. So all the kind words have really given me a boost.
> 
> 
> Night all, see you tomorrow.


 He is a perfect split between my wife and me. He has my wife's eyes, but my eye placement. His chin is mine as are his teeth.

But he is doomed to have a big nose. Both my wife and I have a bit of real estate there.

And Good night to you too Cameo. I am heading off to bed as well. I have to get up early with the family to go visit my Father who is 3 hours away. So we want to get an early start so we can have a full day there.


----------



## Ena

MaxPower. Sure looks like your wee fellow has a sunny disposition.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, that is quite the story. Thank you for sharing it with us all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, hopefully, he is not a "little terror" as his shirt implies (I believe). May you be blessed with healthy and happy children.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, Gracie (aka Cameo).


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> MaxPower. Sure looks like your wee fellow has a sunny disposition.


 He is such a happy loving little boy. Just loves life. Fortunately, the terrible twos haven't hit yet.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, hopefully, he is not a "little terror" as his shirt implies (I believe). May you be blessed with healthy and happy children.


 No he isn't. (see previous post).

I bought him that shirt. I thought it was cute. his mother isn't too fond of it though.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Fortunately, the terrible twos haven't hit yet." MP, my son, Stephen, bypassed the terrible twos..........but made up for it at age three. Still, by four, his life was turned upside down when his mom left me with Stephen and his sister, Shaina, who was profoundly disabled. This is why I wish for you healthy and happy children. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to say goodnight as well. Thank you all for letting me share a small piece of my life in a small piece of your lives. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## talonracer

Well, my babies have 4 wheels and take high octane petrol. It's easier that way for now. And hey, they make me smile =]


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., good friends are never made, rather they are earned a small piece at a time as per you example of life.

Peace, my friend . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Treat her well, TR, treat her well. "high octane petrol" is fast becoming a luxuary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, mon frere, your comment that "...good friends are never made, rather they are earned a small piece at a time as per you example of life" is most wise. I never had an older brother, but if I did, I would want him to be like you. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"In the end, its extra effort that separates a winner from second place. But winning takes a lot more that that, too. It starts with complete command of the fundamentals. Then it takes desire, determination, discipline, and self-sacrifice. And finally, it takes a great deal of love, fairness and respect for your fellow man. Put all these together, and even if you don't win, how can you lose?" Jesse Owens


----------



## talonracer

Good morning, all. A beautiful sun-filled morning here in Calgary today. I'm just about to make a pot of coffee and get down to designing a logo for a client, before designing an ad campaign for another client. Gotta fit going to the gym in there somehow, and then I'm going to see Garbage perform tonight, and I get to meet the band as well!

Not a bad day at all =] Anyone care for a cuppa?


----------



## AppleAuthority

No coffee for me, just a little bit of freshly squeezed OJ please and some toast.

How is everyone in the Shang today?


----------



## Ena

Doing well here thanks AA. Should get moving but have a heat lump on my lap purring away so don't want to be cruel and move. Have to give the dog and cat equal time


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, one and all. Finally, some sunshine here in St.John's. We needed the rain, but now it is sunshine for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a walk in the woods with the male dogs we own. Females dogs in heat do not make for good walking companions, especially when there are sexually frustrated male doxies along for the walk.


----------



## SINC

Today I am cooking baby back ribs in a hot mustard and maple syrup marinade on the BBQ for my wife and daughter with new potatoes and yellow string beans from my neighbours garden. Toss in some just picked cukes and freshly picked tomatoes from my garden and mmmmm.

Only thing missing is a cold beer, but I'm gonna fix that right now!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Today I am cooking baby back ribs in a hot mustard and maple syrup marinade on the BBQ for my wife and daughter with new potatoes and yellow string beans from my neighbours garden. Toss in some just picked cukes and freshly picked tomatoes from my garden and mmmmm.
> 
> Only thing missing is a cold beer, but I'm gonna fix that right now!


 What time do you want me over SINC?


----------



## Cameo

I am coming too............I don't mind cold beer......only one though, I don't want to give anyone the impression I am a lush.


----------



## SINC

Darn, it's over, but you both would have been welcome.

And Cameo, I would have only served you one cold low cal, low carb, low alcohol beer for that is all that I stock now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I missed this as well. Still, bruch shall be served to one and all on The Dox Box, as we set sail once again down Old Man River, the longest river in ehMacLand. See you all at dawn, which is 612AM here in St.John's. All aboard!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Just got back from a walk in the woods with the male dogs we own. Females dogs in heat do not make for good walking companions, especially when there are sexually frustrated male doxies along for the walk.


Should we start an anti-sexual repression movement? I say petition Dr G to let his Doxiettes have their share of fun, especially while the woods are still pleasant or not invaded by hunters and/or snow !


----------



## Moscool

You are all invited to the Notting Hill Carnival. Today is children's day. Bring your earplugs (these sound systems are Loud!)


----------



## SINC

Morning to all! Enjoy your day at the carnival Moscool.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

I'm surprised to feel so clearheaded this morning. Went to a bachelorette party last night at a fun little nightclub that originally started as Latino drag queen bar. It advertises itself as "Toronto's most mixed bar". Definitely accurate--gay, straight, bi, male, female, transgendered--everyone there was just there to relax and have fun, dance and catch the drag show. 

Good times had by all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, actually, owners of male dogs hate it when a female dog "in season" is taken outside. The males dogs get the scent and then are impossible to keep indoors after that "encounter". The old "biological imperitive" I believe.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a grand bruch for one and all on The Dox Box once again. I cannot believe how much food is consumed each Sunday. Still, it is for a good cause.


----------



## talonracer

Dr G, look no farther than your doxies as to the reason for so much food being eaten.. I know that for every bite I had, I gave two away, for fear of getting a bite! Or at least a nibble on the ankle...


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, so you are the reason behind the doxies needing to go on a diet!!!! Please to not feed the doxies and "please don't eat the daisys".


----------



## talonracer

Jack was telling me stories about how he is neglected and was starving.. I had a hard time believing him with his glossy coat and full-looking belly, but I am always a sucker for puppy dog eyes... And Abby, well, she's just sneaky!


----------



## AppleAuthority

I have a Shang moment to share today. It's a bit more Mac-oriented, but I still feel I should share it.

I was at a local Mac Reseller, checking out a Mighty Mouse and few other things. The guy that own and operates the store decided to create a little "Mac History Showcase" at the end of his store. He had some amazing stuff there--An Apple Lisa, Mac Portable, Cube, PowerBook 100, etc. It was amazing looking at the now historic computers, which were once state-of-the-art. The Lisa was $10,000 USD back in the day! He told me that every one of the machines, except the Cube, he already had or was given to him. The Lisa was given to him, because the owner hadn't a clue what to do with it, and wanted some one to make use of it. It was amazing.

So I went home that night, and pulled out a little historic toy of my own. I'm the proud owner of a Newton MessagePad 2000. I started playing with the thing again, opening all the Easter Eggs and what not. I think I will start using it again. I'm in the process of getting it to work with OS X. I'm trying out several WiFi and Ethernet cards with it, somehow looking for a way to communicate with my Mac.

When I went on the 'Net in search of drivers, I found another community full of Newton users. Almost like a religion, or cult. It is amazing. I found many driver for ethernet cards and WiFi cards, now I just have to find the card!

It was an amazing historic experience. And because I'm going to start using my Newton again, it is to continue! You'll start seeing me in the Shang with my little Newton carrying case. Feel free to ask me to see it--and don't be afraid to ask me to turn on the backlight and experience a living, breathing device of the past.


----------



## cheshire_cat

*Hello All*

Hey Everyone,

Just thought I'd send out a quick hello to you all. I'm a newbie poster getting her feet wet.


----------



## talonracer

Hey CC, welcome aboard!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Welcome CC, and welcome to the Shang! In case you don't already know, the Shang is all about peace and relaxation--no politics. Why don't you head over to the Cafe Chez Marc here at the Shang, and get a coffee off me?


----------



## Cameo

A member of our club here in Waterloo has a Newton and loves it. Big, compared to a Palm pilot, but a great machine.


----------



## talonracer

AA, what are you doing with a coffee on you? Doesn't that hurt?


----------



## Cameo

Welcome Cheshire, hope you enjoy it here. Sometimes we are just a little "light-hearted" here in the Shang, but this just serves to brighten our day and put a smile on our face.


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, as owner and operator of the Cafe Chez Marc, I welcome you with your very first post in ehMacLand having been placed in The Shang thread with a lifetime supply of tea or coffee. Just my way of saying "welcome home". Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, Jack need to lose weight, not gain weight. He is too heavy as it is now. FYI, Abby has the sad puppy eyes, not Jack.


----------



## AppleAuthority

TR, a "coffee on me" does not refer to physically placing a coffee on myself, but to letting CC get a coffee from the Cafe Chez Marc using my Shang dollars. However, Dr.G. has already granted CC a lifetime supply of products at the Cafe.

Unless, TR, you meant I don't drink coffee. Which I don't.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, TR is in one of his "moods" today. He also is having problems with literal and figurative language in the past few weeks. Do NOT mention that you saw a new car and "your eyes popped out" or he shall ask you "How did you get your eyes back into their sockets?"


----------



## Clockwork

Welcome CC. Another Alice fan  I just bought a 1945 hardcover "The adventures of Alice In Wonderland" Fantastic book. I got it off eBay from the estate of a 91 year old woman.


----------



## SINC

Welcome to The Shang, cheshire_cat!

Nice to see yet another female to grace Chez Marc.


----------



## talonracer

Dr G... only in a mood in that this logo I'm designing isn't coming out from my brain to my hand in the way I want it to, the ad campaign I need to get started on keeps changing in my mind, and a client who wants 4 new projects from me has yet to pay me for the last one, and doesn't understand why I won't start until some coin crosses my way.

All this from my "side" business! Sakes alive.


----------



## talonracer

AppleAuthority said:


> TR, a "coffee on me" does not refer to physically placing a coffee on myself, but to letting CC get a coffee from the Cafe Chez Marc using my Shang dollars. However, Dr.G. has already granted CC a lifetime supply of products at the Cafe.
> 
> Unless, TR, you meant I don't drink coffee. Which I don't.


Yes yes... I'm not new to the english language, thanks, but you said " and get a coffee off me", which leads itself to ludicrous mental imagery.


----------



## Cameo

TR - are you always so "literal"?


----------



## cheshire_cat

The City Of Toronto really needs to do something about the roads here...mainly on Kingston Rd. The abuse cars take with the roads conditions.

Anyone else agree?


----------



## AppleAuthority

Cheshire_cat, one thing I mentioned was the lack of politics in the Shang. Your comment on the roads in Toronto, while I agree, it is considered a political issue. We need to let these political issues escape our minds...the Shang is about the good things in life, not the bad, my friend.


----------



## Bolor

Nice looking boy you have there, MP. It's nice when your children have physical characteristics from both parents. It's great too, that he is a loving boy. I hope that remains forever.

CC, Welcome to the Shang. As you can see if you read any of the previous entries that we are about friendship here. Let's hope you stop by often


----------



## SINC

cc, since the majority of Shang members do not live in Toronto, perhaps that questions is best asked in a separate thread so Torontonians can respond.


----------



## Cameo

Cheshire, I started a thread for you on the road conditions. Don't let anti - political comments scare you off of ehmac, we just try to keep them out of the Shang. The saneist (spelling?) thread on the forum.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Sorry about that...just needed to get that off my chest.

Was finally able to get my laundry done today...felt so good.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, can't say that I know what that sort of "mind to hand" logo design block is, but I have experienced writer's block while writing academic papers. I usually go somewhere else and think though the situation, and a solution sometimes comes about the next attempt. Just a thought.


----------



## talonracer

Thanks Dr G - I did just that.

Went out on my patio with a glass of nice cold water, sat in the sun and read some of my book (Jung, just to make myself feel stupid) and distracted myself for half an hour.

Once I came back to my desk I was able to get the logo out and I am quite happy with it. Here's hoping the client is as well.

Now onto the next project! An iced coffee, s'il vous plait!


----------



## Cameo

Cheshire - don't worry about it, no issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Reading Carl Jung will do it every time. The goal of Life is to realize the self. The self is an archetype that represents the transcendence of all opposites, so that every aspect of your personality is expressed equally (well, maybe not totally equally for you, TR, once you have an alcoholic drink). You are then neither both "ego and shadow", neither and both good and bad, neither and both conscious and unconscious, neither and both an individual and "the whole of creation". TR, think of it as a new center, a more balanced position, for your psyche. Kudos on the logo.


----------



## MBD

I'm upset because I'm soooooo sore! I have plantar fasciitis (aka heel spurs) that I've had for years - your stupid plantar fascia muscle (the big one on the bottom of your foot) becomes enflamed and gives you pain in the heel area. It feels like walking on bruises. There have been times when I've been close to bursting out in tears, I've been in so much pain. It's been way worse lately and it affects my knees and hips. I also have some other stupid issues that cause massive joint pain so I'm actually having a hard time walking up stairs. I'm 35 & I feel about 80.

So now I'm upset and grumpy and also looking for a nice podiatrist to fix me up good this time (I went to a chiropodist a few years ago & got orthotics). I think it's a lot to do with my ankles (the flop around and don't lock) as I put ankle supports on tonight and it stopped the heel pain.

 

I think I might take a bath and listen to a funny Audible book from one of my favourite comedians.

   

Oh, and where are my manners, welcome cheshire_cat


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, my wife has plantar fasciitis, but she went to a local podiatrist for some orthotic devices, and it worked wonders. Good luck.


----------



## MBD

Here's to the podiatrist. I think I will call this week and try to get in. I hope he has good office hours as I found there are two near where I work and the one I'd prefer also has an office that is between where I live and work. My husband's benefits cover it and I think OHIP covers a chunk so I hope I can get it fixed on the cheap.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, little was covered by my Memorial insurance, but since my wife and I can again walk our dogs, it was worth it.


----------



## MBD

Yeah, I gave up going on the dog walks a couple of years ago. I'm so inactive when it comes to walking


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, my wife used to jog when I first met her 11 years ago. Now, long walks are back in style for us both..........as well as the dogs.


----------



## Moscool

MBD: how about some vintage Michael Franks and a warm bath? I would suggest 'the lady wants to know' or 'underneath the apple tree' as the perfect unwinding rhythm...

AA: really enjoyed your Newton story. I used most of these machines except the Lisa and the Newton. I have the same feeling about my trusted Psion 3 series, although it's nowhere as elegant as your friend.


----------



## Cameo

MBD - sorry to hear that you are in so much pain. Wish I could help.
A nice bubble bath, funny audio and get your hubby to give you a back rub
when done and hopefully that will restore your spirits.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, I agree with Cameo, back rubs shall work wonders for you.............they do for my wife.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Moscool, I have a PSION 3a! I love it as well. It works for months on a set of batteries, and it's functions are quite amazing for a device of its age.


----------



## MBD

Thanks everyone for your support. I haven't really found anything to help. In my family it's sort of "suck it up and walk it off" but I can't walk it off, 'cause it hurts so it's back to just suckin' it up but I can only suck it up for so long before I turn into the incredible hulk in frustration, which also hurts.

I guess it could be worse. I'll see what I can do in the meantime. I'll try to get back to the yoga as that gives a short term relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, while I don't believe in homeopathy, I do feel that certain vitamins and minerals are helpful for certain ailments. For my osteoarthritis, I use glucosimine and chondroiten. I suggested that my wife try some of this and some dolomite, which is just natural calcium and magnesium in the correct 2 to 1 balance. She did, and it helped until she got her shoe inserts. Just a thought.


----------



## MBD

Thanks for the tip Dr. G. I started taking B vitamins again, rubbing in some glucosamine & taking effervescent vitamin C since I don't get enough. We'll see....

Edit - I mean effervescent Calcium since I drink Soy milk and haven't been eating yogurt but do eat cheese. Mmmmmm cheese!


----------



## Ena

MDB. Have you tried changing shoes throughout the day? Shoes with different heel heights. Worked for me. Good luck


----------



## MBD

I actually have custom orthotics but I mostly wear my Mephisto sandals with arch support inserts. This usually gives me some walking time before my feet feel it but my knees and hips always hurt. I'm strongly suspecting my ankles right now. I also have a mystery illness that causes fatigue and joint pain but thankfully don't have arthritis (had the bone scan) which is a good thing at least.


----------



## AppleAuthority

MBD, try some freshly squeezed OJ! And head over to the What's Up Dachs comedy club! I'll help you along if you have trouble getting there.....Oh wait, better yet--I can use my PowerBook and stream the video feed from the club right to your location here in the Cafe!


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, calcium is a natural pain killer, and magnesium is a natural tranqualizer, but only if they are in the 2 parts calcium for 1 part magnesium ratio, which is why dolomite, a natural mineral, is perfect.


----------



## Dr.G.

I strongly agree with AA -- the "What's Up Dachs?" Comedy Club will help put things in proper perspective and lessen the pain.......at least in your mind.


----------



## MBD

Thanks AA - can't have the OJ (wreaks havoc on the bladder) but I can always have one of those green tea soy lattes! Mmmmm anti-oxidants!

Dr. G, you'll have to give me your mineral recipe! Maybe we can make that something to order at the Shang!


----------



## Cameo

I have to get back to taking iron supplements - I am tired way too often and end up getting anemic. Should take calcium and Vitamin C too. Problem being is that I am up and out the door before I remember to take them. I know I should but I never sit down and eat breakfast so ....


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, go to any drugstore and look for Dolomite. It is very inexpensive. Or, find a calcium/magnesium blend and look for a 2 to 1 ratio.


----------



## MBD

I'm like you too Cameo - get up and ready and go. I bought the effervesent calcium and some B12 that dissolves as a thin strip on your tongue just so I'd take something. I have a chewable vitamin C as well. At one time I was taking so many pills (vitamins) it was just too much to handle in the morning. I think some needed to have food in the stomach too so that was just something I couldn't manage in the morning.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Have some peppers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, one of the benefits of being a teleprofessor is that I have time to eat breakfast. In fact, I usually make breakfast for my wife and sometimes my son, but it is usually only my wife and I who sit down together. This is a nice way to start the day in my opinion. She is only a 10 minute drive from work on those days she does not walk to work, and we live a 5 minute walk from Memorial University, where my son shall begin his studies in a couple of weeks. When everyone is out of the house, it is just me..............and the doxies.


----------



## Sonal

I need to get back on the Iron and b12 too. I'm low on both, and have been both physically and mentally tired lately--I do notice a difference when I'm on them.

I'm like you MBD--I never like taking a bunch of vitamins on an empty stomach. I feel better taking them if I've had something to munch on first.


----------



## Cameo

My partner keeps telling me, and I know he is right, that breakfast is the most important meal of the day. My problem is that I get up and take my son to work, come home and only have half an hour to dress and get ready to go to work myself. If I sit and relax in the morning I have a hard time getting going as quickly as I should. I grab a tea for me and a coffee for the boss on the way to work and sometimes a tea biscuit or croissant to eat when I get to work. Boss buys coffee and tea mid morning so I am not really going on nothing but not as I should. Maybe I should take the vitamins to work and hopefully remember to take them there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember folks, that taking B12 is not enough. B vitamins seek out the lowest level in the B family, so if you are taking 100 mg of B-12, but have only 5 mg of one of the other B vitamins, every B vitamine seeks out the lowest level. I am not sure why this is, but I recall wandering into a conference of bio-chemists that was held here at MUN and being fascinated at the info on vitamins.


----------



## Cameo

Well goodnight one and all ........tomorrows Monday and another work week.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Have a goodnight Cameo. And everyone else leaving now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie (aka Cameo).


----------



## AppleAuthority

And I believe I will be heading out now too. Good night.

Hope the comedy helps you out, MBD.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, AA. Good night, Moon. Good night spoon.


----------



## MBD

Good night all. I was taking B50 (my doc said B100 was too much for a female and only gave it to men - whatever that is all about).

I need to get to work at 7 am for some tech support. Bleh since I have to leave here at 6 am so up at 5 am. I'm not a morning person - more a mourning person. 

Thanks for the support & suggestions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, MBD. Sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess maybe I should pull the pin as well. Doxies get up early these days. Good night one and all. Paix, mes amis. Say a short prayer for those in the path of hurricane Katrina.


----------



## talonracer

Guess it'll just be me and the doxies in the cafe overnight. I have to come up with an ad campaign for a new client, and while I have a lot of ideas, they're all very time-consuming!

Latte in hand, doxie at feet, I am ready to go. Feel free to swing by the table and say hello, if anyone else is going to burn some midnight oil tonight.


----------



## Sonal

Wow. My Dr. asked me to take 500 mg of b12 daily. But my levels are borderline deficient, and I get very few natural sources of b12 in my diet. 

Interestingly, b12 deficiency is quite rare, since you body stockpiles it for roughly 15 years. I've been vegetarian (and therefore lacking major b12 sources in my diet) for roughly 15 years, so it seems like I'm running out.


----------



## SINC

Too bad I got here late by eastern standards. but it is only 8:20 p.m. here.

Sweet dreams to you all!


----------



## Sonal

I may live in the east, but it seems I operate on west-coast time.


----------



## minnes

Hello Shangers. long time, no post!
I notriced you are up to 8200 posts here, I just looked back and saw my first post here is post number 13, my lucky number.


----------



## talonracer

No doubt, Sonal. Grab something caffeinated and come sit for a while.


----------



## Sonal

Absolutely, TR. I've got a fresh pot on the go.

Mark, you're welcome to a cup if you'd like to join us.


----------



## SINC

Hey minnes, welcome! Long time no hear from. How are you doing?


----------



## minnes

Sinc, life is going very well, thanks for asking.
Im doing a little web programming, a little movie/TV background work and I got back into small press comics publishing, in fact Im going to be mailing out a few copies of our new publication, to some folks on Monday. i had a sales table at the Toronto Comic Book Expo Saturday and sold about 25 of our comics, so life isnt all bad, slow and steady describes my life.
Now I have to get out some letters to wholesalers to try to get them to order copies to resell to retail stores. My goal is to come close to break even on it in 6 months, then dump the money into the next one in the spring.

I hope all is going well here for you fine folks!


----------



## SINC

Great to hear minnes! If you have any links to your work on the web, please let us know,

Any more movies you have appeared in that we can look forward to?


----------



## minnes

Here is a page that describes our new item
http://www.markinnes.com/glasseye.html

and here is a gallery of covers of older issues
http://www.markinnes.com/Blindbatpressthums/index.html

I did a few days in Land Of the Dead out last Month, and recently had a few days on The Sentinal out next year, and the new Terry Fox movie out on CTV next month, a couple of days on a new ABC Disney mini-series about 911. I also did a day on CBCs this is Wonderland on TV this fall, I played a shackled prisoner, (my mother will be proud of that one!)

In fact I and one of my friends John Migliore, wrote and illustrated some of our movie adventures in our publication linked to above.


----------



## SINC

Well minnes, all I can say is that you seem to live a lot closer to the "action" as in lights, camera, action than most of us.

It's nice to have a star in our midst!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Slow and steady" wins the race, Minnes. I am still wanting to see you accept your first Oscar before too long, or maybe an Emmey for your work on TV. Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

minnes said:


> I did a few days in Land Of the Dead out last Month, and recently had a few days on The Sentinal out next year, and the new Terry Fox movie out on CTV next month, a couple of days on a new ABC Disney mini-series about 911. I also did a day on CBCs this is Wonderland on TV this fall, I played a shackled prisoner, (my mother will be proud of that one!)


Hopefully you played a live person in Land Of The Dead?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, always remember that "stone walls do not a prison make, nor iron bars a cage". However, being a "shackled prisoner" is another story.


----------



## Ena

As usual, enjoy all the postings about peoples lives and interesting things they do in their work and leisure time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, what is "leisure time"? Actually, I have a week off to not think of university work. Of course, there is the doxie "breeding", which is quite frustrating, but finally Daisy and Rootie "worked together" last night for a successful "union". I know how you folks feel about information overload, so I shall not give any of the details.


----------



## SINC

Yes, Dr. G., it is kind of like the canine version of Lady Chatterly's Lover!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if I told you what we had to do, and what the terms were called, it would make Lady Chatterly's Lover seem tame by comparison.


----------



## SINC

Really Dr. G., that's about all I want to know!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good morning all, and greetings. How is everyone here in the Shang?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good evening, AA. You posted your good morning at 1:03PM your time. Is there a different time zone for Barrie as there is for the Island of Newfoundland?


----------



## Dr.G.

This evening's "session" was not as successful as yesterday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Daisy had a headache did she?


----------



## Moscool

Well, goodnight all. 'Bushed having had my car towed back home (faulty electrics/electronics, the engine cuts off while driving). Tomorrow will be another day...


----------



## SINC

Night Moscool, hope the car turns out OK, and not too expensive to fix!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Dr. G., not officially yet, but Barrie wakes up quite a bit later than the rest of the universe. I'm not entirely sure as to why, because it has nothing to do with the Sun or the stars, but this just seems to be the case.

Either that, or it take me until 1:00pm to get onto my dial up internet.


----------



## Cameo

where is carex?


----------



## SINC

Good question Cameo! And he better have a good excuse when he gets back or I'm getting out the big stick!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is more Rootie not performing to "peak efficiency". Anything else would be too many details. So, tomorrow shall be his "high noon".............we hope. Let you know at about 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, maybe it has something to do with the fact that here in St.John's we are 1/2 an hour ahead of Atlantic time, which is one hour ahead of Eastern time. Maybe Barrie is in some form of time warp, thrown to the celestial wolves because of our 1/2 hour time zone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say "Good night, Gracie" to Cameo. As the old saying goes, "A day without a smile from Cameo, is a day without sunshine". At least that is the way of the world here on the sunny side of the street. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Indeed. I think you are bang on.


----------



## Cameo

You guys are sooo sweet. Good night Dr G, sweet doxie dreams ( you know, the ones where they behave themselves, cooperate etc) and good luck tomorrow.
I think tomorrow will be successful as all of us here at Ehmac are going to send positive vibes your way.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, "bang on" about Cameo or the Barrie time warp?


----------



## AppleAuthority

Sorry Dr.G, a little too late. I meant on the Barrie time zone warp. Good night Cameo.


----------



## Cameo

Good night.


----------



## Ena

Back to work for me tomorrow after a couple of weeks off. Got the dress uniform starched and white shoes polished  
Thank goodness those days are long gone and we can wear more comfy clothes with all the lifting we do.
Hope everyone slept well and tomorrow goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck back at work, Ena. I am hoping to take off Labor Day weekend as my only holidays this year. My grandfather, a socialist, would turn over in his grave if I did not take at least this day off.


----------



## SINC

I hope to celebrate Labour Day in some secluded spot with my wife and the motor home. I think perhaps Jasper is a likely destination.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Good morning everyone. How is everyone here in the Shang?


----------



## Cameo

We are well, thankfull I am up here not in New Orleans


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we can't afford to go anywhere other than the Harbour Grace Dog Show to see if Jack will finally get his Canadian championship points. Still, it is a non-work weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, CC. Glad to see that you are now a regular at The Shang. Have some tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc, on the house. Take care not to step on the doxies, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, yes, seeing the devastation of NO, Mobile, Biloxi, et at, puts ones situation into perspective. Still, it is good to see (in a virtual sense) your smiling face. Good morning, Gracie.................see, you are smiling already.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Thanks Dr.G  

I'll be in the Cafe Chez Marc having a cup of tea. Anyone like to join me?


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, I am having some herbal tea at the moment, with a sleeping doxie on my lap. So, come on over, the time is just right.


----------



## Cameo

Yes, Dr. G, you do put a smile on my face.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's nice to know, Gracie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie Islands, a chain of small islands off the coast of NL.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=941326328203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=714636328203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=634636328203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=302846328203


----------



## Sonal

Oh, a herbal tea would be lovely right now, CC and Dr. G. I'll join you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I shall have a fresh pot in about 2 minutes. I was just making some. Any and all are happy to join us in a "spot of tea" and some light conversation.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Hey Dr.G, do you have any bagels left at the Cafe? I could totally go for one right now.

Now to put my feet up and relax...relax I say! hehehe


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, we always keep a few of my wife's homemade Montreal-style bagels handy for just these sorts of situations. We also have some homemade blueberry jam to go along with the toasted bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember, bruch tomorrow shall be on The Dox Box (aka The Delta Queen), for a spin around the Doxie Islands.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=672844887203


----------



## cheshire_cat

woohoo i'm there!

Wanna join us Sonal? Should be good times


----------



## Sonal

I should be there. I'm at the home office tomorrow.


----------



## Ena

Looks like I popped in at a good time. Mmm! Food and tea. Should be nice and strong by now. So strong a teaspoon stands up in it  Just the way I like it. Anything but Constant Comment please. Mere mention of the name gives me the giggles. Monty Python maybe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, this tea was made minutes ago. We serve nothing but freshly brewed tea and coffee here at the Cafe Chez Marc. The coffee and tea that is too old is sent to Starbucks to be sold as their premium blend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow's bruch shall be our farewell to August. You all have to bring some tale of something good that happened to you during the month of August.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it is getting late here in St.John's, and tomorrow's cruise around Doxie Islands is fast approaching. So, good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## talonracer

"Something good that happened to you in August"... I don't know why but that struck me as weird. Ah well, I've a day to think about it.. G'morning/g'night all... 

Once again the insomniac stirs, and I'll be up for a while now. Just about to start some hot water for tea - anyone care for some?

Oh, and the logo went over well with the client.. one minor change and it should be good to go... =]


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Tomorrow's bruch shall be our farewell to August. You all have to bring some tale of something good that happened to you during the month of August.


 I've got a few years of Augusts to look back on before tomorrow. Oh sorry, you meant this year? 

Good night to all the august company in The Shang


----------



## gwillikers

I just got home from my nightshift, which, along with being on the Left Coast, probably makes me the last to say good night. Pleasant dreams everyone!

I've packed the fridge with many items for your breakfast, like... fresh fruit, turkey bacon, and free range eggs. Help yourselves, but try and be quiet, I'll be sleeping till noon.


----------



## talonracer

Don't count me out yet... us designers work the midnight shift... it's only 10 to 4! G'morning Dr G!


----------



## Cameo

Don't worry GW, we will be as quiet as a mouse. 




See, you didn't hear a thing did you?
Thanks for breakfast - fresh fruit and a hot tea.

Sleep well


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. This is your Captain, Lord Jason Jinglestars, welcoming you all on the voyage of The Dox Box for this end of August brunch. Kindly select any item you want from the buffet tables and enjoy your meal. We shall soon be circling the Doxie Islands, and our tour guide, Dr.G., shall point out the various sights. Bon voyage.

Doxie Islands, a chain of small islands off the coast of NL.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=672844887203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=941326328203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=714636328203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=634636328203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=302846328203


----------



## talonracer

ugh... good morning, all.

I've come down with something, it seems, and am feeling like he** this morn.

Was gonna call in sick, but the work's gotta get done. If I call in, it just piles up and waits for me. So I'm here at my desk, feeling gruesome and mildly hallucinating, but doing my best to be creative.

Does the cafe deliver? Can I get a hot tea with lemon please?


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, we shall bring over some emergency supplies to you via Doxie Express. If only I could do as much for the victims in the Gulf Coast. We are able to joke about the Doxie Express bringing emergency help to you, but those folks need REAL help.


----------



## MaxPower

At first I thought it was just another hurricane. We'd see damage like we've seen before.

Then I saw the radar images of it. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the size of it. I knew then the people of the gulf coast were in real trouble.

The only thing we can do at this point (besides donating to the red cross) is to pray that these poor people can receive the aid they so desperately need.


----------



## Sonal

MP--I reacted the same way. It wasn't until I say the photos that I realized how massive a hurricane it was.

TR--best thing for you is some sleep. Hold off on the late nights for a bit and get some rest. It will heal you faster than anything else.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, donating to the Red Cross for this Gulf Coast situation is a grand idea.


----------



## cheshire_cat

yes it is


----------



## Dr.G.

Since I am terrified to give blood, I always give donations of money to try and make up for my fear. This time, I shall give money to the Red Cross, when they make their specific appeals, in memory of all the fine moments I spent in "the big easy".


----------



## AppleAuthority

Yeah I was listening to Rock 95 this morning, more specifically the "cheapskates" part of the show, and I was listening to the host say how New Orleans may not be New Orleans again. It breaks my heart to see a city so great be hit by a big storm and be threatened of disappearance. But I believe New Orleans will survive. It has to.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, do a google search for the Marshall Plan just after the second world war to see what can be done re reconstruction. I like your positive attitude.


----------



## Cameo

Well, this is sort of hello, thinking of everyone and a good night. Busy day - I am wiped.

Night all
Cameo (aka Gracie)


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good night Cameo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

This for Cameo tomorrow morning..........because I missed her tonight....

http://www.saygoodnightgracie.net/intro.htm


----------



## Dr.G.

One of my favorite Burns and Allen lines was in the episode where George and Gracie keep getting locked out of their house. 

George says to Gracie, "Gracie! Did you lock the door?!?" 
Gracie replies, "No, but I will!"


----------



## Dr.G.

In one episode, George was wondering about the source of the long-time success of the show. Off in the background, Gracie is saying, "Now children, it's cold outside, so if you want to go swimming, be sure to wear your sweaters!" The camera goes back to George, who says, "I think I just found out the reason for the show's success, and her name is Gracie." 

"Say good night, Gracie." 

Those were the good old days of TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Say good night, Marc.

Good night to one and all. "see you on the flip side". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Today has been a trying day. Our son's favourite Siamese cross cat, Neo, got out last night about 11 p.m. by mistake.

He is an indoor cat and has never been out on his own. Try as we might, we cannot find him. Since he has all his shots, a collar and a tatoo, we hope that someone has found him and turned him in, but checking with local and Edmonton SPCA outlets have been futile.

I am weary of walking and looking and will try to get some sleep and begin the hunt anew in the morning, Meanwhile, I have said a silent prayer to the cat God to keep him safe until we can find him.


----------



## Sonal

Poor kitty.

Hopefully, he'll return home on his own. A few years ago, one of my cats disappeared for a week--after which he just waltzed right back in and ran straight for the food bowl.

He'd lost a little weight, but was otherwise fine.


----------



## talonracer

Oh sinc, I am so sorry to hear that. I would be going out of my mind if that happened to my cat. I hope for the best for you.

Sonal - Thanks for the advice, but I can't seem to sleep. Laid in bed for an hour this morning thinking I'd call in sick, but when I couldn't get back to sleep after an hour, I figured I might as well get paid to feel miserable. Came home early at 3 (at the orders of my boss and the company accountant) and I've managed a princely half hour of sleep since then. Just can't sleep, and when I do, it doesn't last.

Thanks for the cafe delivery this morning, much appreciated. As I'm still house-bound, can I get another? A caffeine-free (canNOT believe I said that) tea with some honey, please. And a doxie for company.


----------



## cheshire_cat

tr-when I'm feeling sick and miserable, I find that NeoCitron (drowsy one) helps alot. It helps you go to sleep within an hour and you wake up feeling better.


----------



## gwillikers

SINC, I hope your son's cat is found safe & sound tomorrow. TR, get well, drink a ton of liquids and find something to make you sleep, you've got to recharge those batteries man.
Night all.


----------



## SINC

gwillikers said:


> SINC, I hope your son's cat is found safe & sound tomorrow.


*The very next day, the cat came back . . . thought he was a goner but the cat came back . . . 'cause he couldn't stay away!*

Neo was meowing at our daughter's open basement window this morning at 5:40 a.m.

We had, on the advice of our vet, set his litter box outside on the rear patio. The vet claims a cat can smell their own litter box from up to three miles away and it may just be what guided him back.

A tip all cat owners might want to remember.

Makes for a great start to our day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, glad to hear that this "cat tale" had a happy ending. I joke with my wife about setting our doxies free in Pippy Park, which is a few kms from our house. My wife said that they could probably find their way home by sense of smell.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, maybe I should put you on our daily java fix sent via Doxie Express???


----------



## talonracer

Usually I'd rather go out to the cafe and see who's around.. but these past few days I've been unable to go.. and worried my sick appearance might scare the locals.

Think I've turned the corner though. I've got a great immune system.


----------



## Carex

Yes, I'll have one too! Thank you TR.


----------



## SINC

Long time no see Carex, welcome back!


----------



## Carex

Thanks Sinc. How is the camping going? We have been doing much the same in a smaller version of an RV (Westfalia). 

I have been on a bit of a mental walkabout so haven't posted or even looked at the board since mid August. There was a lot of reading to do in the Shang.


----------



## MaxPower

Glad to see you back Carex.


----------



## da_jonesy

SINC said:


> *The very next day, the cat came back . . . thought he was a goner but the cat came back . . . 'cause he couldn't stay away!*


Sinc quoting from a NFB short? Wonders will never cease.

Congrats on the returning feline... There are Coyotes in our neighborhood sometimes so our Manx isn't allowed out to play anymore.


----------



## SINC

da_jonesy said:


> Sinc quoting from a NFB short? Wonders will never cease.
> 
> Congrats on the returning feline... There are Coyotes in our neighborhood sometimes so our Manx isn't allowed out to play anymore.


No way da_jonesy.

That line is from a very popular hit song way back in the 50s and the NFB had nothing to do with its creation.

See it here:


----------



## AppleAuthority

Welcome back Carex.

It amazes me how The Shang never seems to end up on page two of the ehMac portals. We have to keep this up. Maybe one day we'll have a world record for the 'longest running virtual Clubhouse'.


----------



## da_jonesy

SINC said:


> No way da_jonesy.
> 
> That line is from a very popular hit song way back in the 50s and the NFB had nothing to do with its creation.
> 
> See it here:


Ahhh it may be an old song, covered more recently by Fred Penner, however in Canada what made it REALLY famous was the fact that is was a celebrated animated short by the Oscar wining Cordell Barker.

The NFB had nothing to do with writing the song, but the NFB made it famous with the animated short.

The Cat Came Back


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, I guess the "hair of the doxie" concoction worked. It is not approved by any federal drug agency, but it works.............or kills you quicky. I guess you were cured.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the younger set, "The Cat Came Back" was made famous in Canada by our very own Fred Penner.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, some have tried to get the Guiness Book of Records interested, but they feel that there are too many variables to consider to allow this thread to be a record.


----------



## Dr.G.

da_jonsey, you beat me by 13.6 seconds with the Fred Penner citation.


----------



## SINC

da_jonesy said:


> Ahhh it may be an old song, covered more recently by Fred Penner, however in Canada what made it REALLY famous was the fact that is was a celebrated animated short by the Oscar wining Cordell Barker.


Sorry, never saw the NFB thing. I remember it being played on country radio in the fifties or sixties. That is what stuck in my mind all these years. It was released by Sonny James, the same guy who did "Running Bear".

See his website here 

He's the guy who made the song REALLY famous.


----------



## talonracer

not quite cured yet dr g... still feel pretty rough. hopin i feel well enough to go in to work tomorrow.. i've got too much to do!


----------



## Cameo

Hello all. Dr. G - I am going to keep that Goodnight Gracie intro - very nice and thank you.

Sinc, glad the cat is back - that is always a worry.

Carex, we missed you, welcome back.

TR - you gotta get some sleep before the simple lack of it makes you sick. It keeps up you may want to give in and see a doctor - maybe it is a sleep disorder. Like it was mentioned - batteries need recharging!

Work has been busy and I got some really good feedback on my performance and I am getting some more responsibilities too.


----------



## Dr.G.

I should send you some "Doxie Delight", a unique concoction of various herbs and other "items" that are best left unmentioned in a moderated web site. Needless to say, a few sips of this "drink" and you shall be up and running tomorrow morning......and howling at the new moon on Saturday night.


----------



## talonracer

Cameo, it was very weird last night - I was afraid I had forgotten how to sleep.

Had some very, very strange hallucinations in my fever-induced state, including, i think, an out of body experience for a moment.

Finally got to sleep, and slept for 5 or 6 hours straight, which has not been possible lately... and then had another nap today. Going to try and stay awake now until it's time to go to sleep for the night.


----------



## Cameo

Well I wish you the very best TR - the very best sleep. 8 full hours. Clear head tomorrow.


----------



## MaxPower

Hope you get back on your feet soon TR.

The wife and I had a bout of food poisoning a few weeks back. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, the "blend" is on its way to you as I write. It should help you sleep like a doxie and wake up fresh, rested and feeling well............and wanting to go and pee. Still, you shall be feeling better...........better, in fact, than you have for a long time. Trust me on this one. Bon soir, mon ami.


----------



## Carex

Cameo, thanks for the sentiment, you are a sweetheart.

TR, count sheep (you can thank me later). And the sooner the skeletons come out of the closet, the easier it is to sleep I find.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, I forgot to tell you that after you take "the potion" that should be at your door momentarily, you need to repeat "Say good night, Gracie.....Say good night, Gracie...." over and over and over again. This will cause you to drift off to sleep rather than to go into a near catatonic "freeze-like" sleep.


----------



## SINC

And on that note, good night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sinc. Sleep tight.

Good night, Gracie. 

Good night to one and all.


----------



## Cameo

Good night Dr. G.
Good night Carex
Good night Sinc
Good NIGHT TR! GO TO SLEEP. GO TO SLEEP. GO TO SLEEP.


----------



## SINC

Sleep well mon amie.


----------



## Ena

Good night everyone. Too tired to typo 

'To sleep: perchance to dream: ay, there's the rub.' (Hamlet, 3/1)


----------



## Dr.G.

"For in that sleep of death what dreams may come
When we have shuffled off this mortal coil,
Must give us pause: there's the respect
That makes calamity of so long life;"

Good morning, Ena.

Good morning one and all.


----------



## SINC

Just stopped by for a quick cuppa. Got to run to work early today. Have a good day all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thunderstorms and rain have kept the doxies inside most of the day.


----------



## MaxPower

Quiet in the Shang tonight.

It's best I better turn in for the night. So good night all. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## SINC

Me too MP. Night all.


----------



## Cameo

I guess I am sort of popping in and out myself. 
Good night, sleep tight and see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning one and all. Good morning, Gracie.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A good friend we camp with has invited us out to his sister's acreage about 20 km from here for a weekend camp out. Fuel prices being what they are and all, it seems like a good idea. The wife has to work today and tomorrow from 3 to 11, so I think I will hop in the RV and go by myself. Hope you all have a great long weekend.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Top of the morning to you all. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## CubaMark

Ummm... it's 11:57am... a belated Good Morning. Had friends in town from Toronto last night. We walked the lovely Halifax waterfront, stopped at the Harbourside market for a feast of cajun grilled shark fillet, and popped into "The Old Triangle" pub for a few brews and the great Irish folk duo of Roger Stone and John Ferguson.

A late night after a long day at the office, but just what I needed... 

Now, where's the fresh coffee....?

M


----------



## Carex

It's only 8 o'clock here. The coffee is on and it's still fresh! Line up starts to the right.


----------



## cheshire_cat

mmm...coffee


----------



## AppleAuthority

I was in Toronto as well last night. Catching up with some family. So how is everyone here in the Shang this lovely September afternoon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone shall have to do bruch tomorrow morning, in that I need to prepare to help my wife at the dog show. Depending upon what happens at the show today, Jack may get his Canadian championship points tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., the western dog poll shows Jack with a diploma today, so luck is with him!


----------



## Cameo

Good afternoon. Did some free lance photography this morning - a good day for it and I guess this aft is dedicated to cleaning. Hope everyone is well.

How did the mating go Dr. G? Are there going to be puppies?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, today Jack took a second and a third, so this is an OK showing. He needs one "best of class" (i.e., hounds) to put him over the top. We shall see tomorrow, with two more shows. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good evening, Gracie. The "mating" went well, with one AI session and two "real" sessions at "puppy making". Anything else would be too graphic and with too much details for the squimish out there in ehMacLand. We shall know by early October if she is "with puppies". Then, by sometime between Halloween and Remembrance Day, if she is pregnant, we shall see the little doxies. They can lie in the palm of your hand at birth, or so my wife tells me. We shall see.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I can do brunch I think tomorrow morning. Should be up earlier, but I won't stay in for long, as I need to prepare myself for high school.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, Bruch before High School........."Death before Dishonor". Actually, education is a priority here in The Shang, and the Cafe Chez Marc provides free meals for students on the run, and homeless persons. So, you need not work on this weekend prior to going to school. My high school had 7700 students, and was on three shifts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I had better say good night to one and all, because the doxies are anxious to go outside. It is a mild evening, with 18C and a light breeze and no fog on a new moon night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good night, one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, AA.


----------



## cheshire_cat

good night


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, CC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like Sesame Street -- AA, CC, MBD, GA................luckily, we shall always have Gracie.


----------



## MaxPower

Well, I was just poking around the forum and thought I would pop my head in for a quick hello and good night. 

I hope everyone's Labour Day Long Weekend is going well. So far mine is is going good. I took the family to a small local zoo today and the little one just loved it! He was able to go into the petting zoo and play with some goats, he say lemurs, monkeys, Lions, Tigers, Deer and a camel. The nice part was that he was also able to feed the animals peanuts, which he loved. Not a bad way to spend the day.

So good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Outside now with my iBook in beautiful sunny skies and 21C ........................ and it is only 10AM. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MBD

Good morning Dr. G. A bit early here in Ontario still so it's sunny and 12 C. I'm hoping the winds stay down today to give all us ragweed sufferers a break.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 

MBD--there's definitely been a touch of fall in the air around here lately, don't you think?


----------



## MBD

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> MBD--there's definitely been a touch of fall in the air around here lately, don't you think?


Sure is - I can see how the sunlight looks different and I noticed some leaves turning. I'm not a fan of Fall because I really love the lush green of summer in Ontario.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wish us luck. We are off for the Harbour Grace Dog Show, and if Jack takes a first and second in his group (Hounds), he shall come back as a Canadian Champion in the Can. Kennel Club Rankings. 

Sunny, warm and 23C and it is not even noon yet here in St.John's. Fall is NOT here today.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Good morning all. I'm actually quite finished with summer MBD. I'm looking forward to the Fall temps.


----------



## MBD

Good luck Jack!


----------



## MBD

cheshire_cat said:


> Good morning all. I'm actually quite finished with summer MBD. I'm looking forward to the Fall temps.


Fall temps = yes, no more green = no, ragweed = a big NO!


----------



## Sonal

Good luck Jack.

I could go for an Indian summer right about now--warm weather, but still the crisp scent of autumn in the air.


----------



## Carex

Go Jack Go!!

As for fall, it can hold off as far as I'm concerned. September is usually very nice here, with warm temperatures, clear weather and no tourists! Gives us a chance to enjoy our little corner of paradise all by our selves.


----------



## talonracer

G'morning all. Good luck Jack.

I love fall - the temperatures are perfect, the colours are amazing, and there's a wonderful smell in the air.

That being said, it's also a sad time, because I know winter's coming, and that I'll be parking my 95 Talon for the season again.  Oh, the woes of a car nut.


----------



## cheshire_cat

I was never really a Fall person...but after the grueling hot summer we've had, I'm looking forward to it.

I've also got time to gear myself up for winter and the snow dumps. My poor tires....  

My poor tires in general in Toronto  

The Canadian in me


----------



## Cameo

First of all - go for it Jack, good luck Dr G! I have all the faith in you.

I am a summer person, this summer was fantastic even if I couldn't spend it on my boat. Oh well. Fall is nice enough if the temp stays on the warmer side. I get cold very easy and have a difficult time getting warm letting alone staying warm so cool temps are not for me. I like the colours though and plan on having the camera out.

Going to wash the car today, not travelling far as gas is way too expensive. This keeps up and a lot of the business' that depend on transportation and the transportation companies are going to hurt.


----------



## SINC

Good day to all. Just returned from an overnight at a friends acreage. Today, another friend and I will scout never before visited camping areas within 60 km of our home. with fuel prices the way they are, we need to seek nice places not so far afield.


----------



## MaxPower

MBD said:


> Good morning Dr. G. A bit early here in Ontario still so it's sunny and 12 C. I'm hoping the winds stay down today to give all us ragweed sufferers a break.


 Amen to that.

My allergies have been the worst they have ever been. I don't know if it is the area I live in now, (pollution perhaps) but all I know is when I lived in the country, my allergies were never this bad.

I always welcome the fall. I love the colours, and the cooler temperatures are welcome after this hot summer. The camera is ready (it's always ready) to capture the beautiful fall colours. The Niagara escarpment is literally out my back door. I should take a picture of my view of the escarpment now and then a picture of it in the fall and post it here. So expect it soon.


----------



## da_jonesy

MaxPower said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> My allergies have been the worst they have ever been. I don't know if it is the area I live in now, (pollution perhaps) but all I know is when I lived in the country, my allergies were never this bad.
> 
> I always welcome the fall. I love the colours, and the cooler temperatures are welcome after this hot summer. The camera is ready (it's always ready) to capture the beautiful fall colours. The Niagara escarpment is literally out my back door. I should take a picture of my view of the escarpment now and then a picture of it in the fall and post it here. So expect it soon.


The problem isn't the Escarpment Max... The problem is the fallow field full of weeds and whatnot that has not been dealt with by the "a"-hole developer in this area.


----------



## talonracer

sounds like some pyrotechnic "gardening" may be in order. That'll solve the weed problem


----------



## MaxPower

da_jonesy said:


> The problem isn't the Escarpment Max... The problem is the fallow field full of weeds and whatnot that has not been dealt with by the "a"-hole developer in this area.


 I wasn't referring to the escarpment as being the problem for my allergies. I was referring to the pollution possibly enhancing them. As for the escarpment, I love the fall colours.

[sarcasm] We have an "a"-hole developer???? I never knew. [/sarcasm] Drop me a PM and I'll tell you a;; about my dealings with our developer.

BTW, what was with the fireworks last night??


----------



## AppleAuthority

Darn, I'm so busy lately I haven't been able to keep up here. But don't worry, I will be here more soon, for some TLC from the doxies when I do my homework. How is everyone else here?


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, some TLC from the doxies, just for you.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=525442935203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=235442935203


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie.


----------



## SINC

GOOD NIGHT, Mrs. Calabash--wherever you are!


----------



## MaxPower

Well good night all.

I'll be checking in tomorrow morning and to grab a fresh cup of coffee. For you early risers, I have set the coffee pot. For those who are coming in around 8 am, I will be making coffee in the French Press.

I just bought a French press the other week and I will only drink coffee brewed in a machine if I am in a bind. The French Press is the way to go. Best coffee I ever had. It even makes Starbucks coffee taste good


----------



## SINC

Uh, pardon moi, but what exactly is a french press? And puhleeze don't let it be even close to a french sa . . . oh, never mind.


----------



## MaxPower

Read all about it here. 

They make the best coffee.

I picked up a cheap one at WalMart. Best ten bucks I ever spent. The reason they make such good coffee is that unlike a traditional paper filter, the french press allows all of the coffee bean's oil to stay, therefore a nicer flavour.

First you let the coffee steep like tea and then plunge it. The secret is to push the plunger v e r y s l o w l y. The slower the better. Otherwise you will get a cup full of grounds.

OK now good night.


----------



## SINC

Wow, way too much work for me. Besides, I can't tell a Starbucks from a Timmy's from my Safeway Edwards I have every morning.When one can only have one cup per day, it just doesn't matter.


----------



## Sonal

ah. but SINC, if it's only one cup, shouldn't it be a thoroughly enjoyable cup?

MP, I've been curious about what French-pressed coffee tastes like for a while now... only $10 at Walmart? I'm almost tempted to brave the crowds at Walmart to try one.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> ah. but SINC, if it's only one cup, shouldn't it be a thoroughly enjoyable cup?
> 
> MP, I've been curious about what French-pressed coffee tastes like for a while now... only $10 at Walmart? I'm almost tempted to brave the crowds at Walmart to try one.


Exactly sonal. That is why at 5:30 a.m. you will never find me "frenching" anything!


----------



## talonracer

Ah, Sonal, go for it.

I love the entire process of making coffee in a french press. You get more involved, spend a bit more time with it, and the results are fabulous.

Just make sure you buy your coffee whole bean and grind it right before brewing.


----------



## Moscool

Amazing how many ways to make coffee eh?

I've tried them all and my faves go like this:

- In the morning, a nice CONE filter coffee (none of that square bottomed stuff!). Allows for a strong yet smooth long cup

- Throughout the day, only short espressos will do

- If I have a restaurant meal, then a proper cup of Turkish coffee can be a delight...

- Last thing, perhaps a decaf espresso. I can then use the still warm cup for a dash of Cognac...

In the real world however, things are a bit less Shangri-Lesque and I 'make do' with my trusted Nespresso machines (one at home and one at the office) and its different capsules to fit my mood.


----------



## MaxPower

I made a mochachino milkshake yesterday with my left over coffee. Mmmmm Mmmm. I just wish it was a bit thicker. Oh well. pretty good for a first attempt.

Sonal, I think my presds cost about ten bucks. could have been around fifteen. Not quite sure. But worth it any way.

Oh and good morning all. The coffee is being pressed, and I am making a variety of waffles and french toast with Canadian maple syrup. And my little guy is sharing his Cheerios.


----------



## Cameo

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! Looks like another sunny day. I can't believe the weather we had all summer and boy do I hope it continues into the fall.
Sunshine, sunshine, sunshine.....

Have a cuppa tea......I'd try the coffee but........I gave up coffee long time ago.
Only drink it if a someones house and served to me, won't cause a fuss and make them go to the trouble to make tea only for me. I am having the waffles though, mmmmmm!

Hope everyone enjoys the day. School tomorrow for the kids.


----------



## SINC

We on the other hand, will see the sun today for the first time since last Wednesday.


----------



## talonracer

Moscool - Turkish coffee! Yes, I was finally able to try that in a small european bistro last fall. My goodness! I couldn't believe how good it was - and that it also turned that saying true - "you could stand your spoon up in that coffee"!!


----------



## Ena

Mmmm! Thought I smelled food. Good to see someone volunteer to cook so some of can sleep in. Enjoying a wake up tea on a sunny but cool Victoria morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, one and all.

Good afternoon, Mrs. Calabash--wherever you are.

Good afternoon, Gracie.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, see *now* I have to go find a source of Turkish coffee to try. 

Though has anyone tried Madras coffee? Not sure what they do to it, but it's tasty stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I have tried Turkish coffee, but not Madras coffee. Maybe we should start to serve it at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## AppleAuthority

What is the difference between Turkish, Madras, and Tim Horton's coffee? I'd be interested in knowing.

By the way, good afternoon all.


----------



## Sonal

AA, it's partly a difference in bean and grind, and largely a difference in brewing method. This affects the flavour of the coffee in the end.

Tim Horton's does a regular drip coffee. 

Turkish Coffee.
http://www.ineedcoffee.com/04/turkishcoffee/

Madras Coffee.
http://www.ringsurf.com/info/Food/Coffee/Coffee_Drinks/Indian_Madris_Filter_Coffee/


----------



## talonracer

Aaahhh... you're all trying to make me make a second pot today, aren't you!?

I've had just over a full cup which is more than usual, but reading all this coffee talk is making me crave more!

It just goes so well when designing and trying to be creative!


----------



## Sonal

Yes, TR, this has all been an evil scheme to get you to make a second pot.

Speaking of, though, I should brew up my first pot. Slept in, and have generally had a lazy day today.


----------



## talonracer

I knew it!

Well then! I think I'll have a tea, just to be whacky.


----------



## Moscool

Madras new to me. Looks interesting. I wonder how it fits in the day in the life of those fiery vegetarian pickle eaters!

One variety of coffee that should be mentioned too is Arab or Arabic coffee. The blend varies from country to country but it's basically Turkish coffee with cardamom added. Very fragrant! BTW a bit of etymology: Coffee = caffè= café = caoua (French slang) = kawa (excuse the spelling) = exciting drink (literally) in Arabic. Real Arabic speakers will correct the imprecision, but you get the idea...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, an interesting micro-history of the derivation of the name "coffee". Merci, mon ami.


----------



## da_jonesy

MaxPower said:


> I wasn't referring to the escarpment as being the problem for my allergies. I was referring to the pollution possibly enhancing them. As for the escarpment, I love the fall colours.
> 
> [sarcasm] We have an "a"-hole developer???? I never knew. [/sarcasm] Drop me a PM and I'll tell you a;; about my dealings with our developer.
> 
> BTW, what was with the fireworks last night??


LOL... 20 kids in our circle under the age of 10, we had something of an impromptu block party (as we are apt to do). Had a few left overs from Canada Day so we bombed the neighborhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up until my son was about 12, I used to set off fireworks on July 1st and July 4th. People still ask me when I am going to start this tradition once again. All I tell them is "we shall see".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all.

"Say good night, Gracie." 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

GOOD NIGHT, Mrs. Calabash--wherever you are!


----------



## Dr.G.

It's too early for Gracie to say good night.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, so..............how was high school??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

I have an early day tomorrow morning (first day of web teaching for me) and so it is time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I have been so busy that I am remiss in my visits here. Apologies.


----------



## Cameo

Goodnight all. Been thinkin bout you. Hope everyone had a great weekend.
I'm off. Sleep tight Sinc. Sweet dreams Dr G.


----------



## Sonal

Good evening all. Some chamomile please--I've had a trying day.

Went to the doc for a check-up. Got a little woozy after they drew some blood (normal for me) but figured I was okay and headed out. Got into the elevator, felt a little dizzier, leaned back against the wall for a second.... 

Next thing I knew, I was wondering why people were trying to wake me up from the first really deep sleep I'd had in a while. I'd fainted onto my face. I have a cut inside my mouth from my teeth, a sore chin, and my lower lip is swollen enough to make me realize that the pouty bottom-feeder lip look is really not for me.

Otherwise, I'm fine. Poor eating and sleeping habits of late seem to have caught up with me, it seems. I must be sure to grab breakfast in the Cafe everyday.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Sonal, you need to take better care of yourself. I'm going to stop by the Cafe tomorrow and have breakfast with you.

As for me, I feel like I've been running all over the place. Now its time to sit down and play catch up.

Ahhh...r and r


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of your misfortune Sonal.

In spite of all the advice you may receive here, simply follow your heart. And good luck doing so!


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal,

Nothing is more important than your health.

You always have time to eat, and sleep is just as important.

I read an article one time about how Star Trek can relate to real life and one of the statements said that you can't go warp 9 all of the time. Eventually the engines will give out.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all. I am off to Calgary today with a friend to sell some spindles!


----------



## Cameo

Sonal , take care of yourself. Sorry to hear about your troubles. 
I will join cheshire and yourself for breakfast tomorrow - this will satisfy my partner who is always at me cause I don't tend to have particularly wonderful eating habits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I can relate. I cannot have blood drawn unless I am lying down and looking away. I always pass out. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Carex

Sonal, ouch! I hope you find your personal solution soon. Let us know what roads you are taking to find the answer. 

Perhaps yoga?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, actually yoga might be a grand idea for Sonal. Other than getting more sleep and eating better, this is a good way to get mind and body back in touch with itself.


----------



## Bolor

Sonal, please take care. You are too valuable a friend at the shang and we need you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, replies like the one you just sent out to Sonal is part of what makes friendships here in The Shang so meaningful and relevant.


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone, and thanks very much for all the kind replies. I am feeling much better today--slept well, and made a point of eating regular meals today. My lip is still swollen, but it's better than yesterday, and will hopefully be healed in another day or two.

Yoga is a good suggestion, Carex. I was taking some classes a few months ago, but haven't gone in a while--I still have some class passes to use up. Perhaps if I at least roll out the mat at home and get a few sun salutations.

I'm going to start by making sure I eat at least 3 meals every day.


----------



## MaxPower

Good for you Sonal. But remember to make those 3 meals, 3 healthy meals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I strongly agree with MP re the idea of healthy meals. A balanced diet is best to help you regain a sense of equilibrium in your life.


----------



## Sonal

Yes, healthy meals are the key. I made it a point today to get in a lot protein--tricky in my diet--and go easy on the crap. I know I get more sustainable energy from protein. When my diet goes bad, I tend to fill it with a lot of simple carbs. 

Breakfast was peanut butter on whole wheat bread, a coffee and a butter tart. (Someone offered me the butter tart.) Lunch was a Burger King Veggie burger (fairly healthy despite being fast food) and some fries. (Not so healthy.) Dinner is going to be whole wheat pasta with a homemade tomato sauce full of eggplant and zucchini. 

I'm seeing a quick snack of plain yoghurt in second. (I hate the flavoured stuff.)

So lots of protein, not too much fat, some good carbs. I need more veggies in there, but not a bad start overall. I should start drinking V8 again, and buy some salad stuff for me.


----------



## Ena

Sonal, good to hear that you are on the mend today.


----------



## SINC

Don't forget to include legumes Sonal. There are many kinds of very tasty beans available and they are an excellent protein substitute. Perhaps consider giant lima beans cooked in low fat oil or becel and mixed in with your salad greens. I find it livens up a dull salad every time


----------



## SINC

Another thing I enjoy is to stir fry a few veggies like celery, thin slice carrots, bok choy and bean sprouts, then throw in a bit of hot sauce and peanut butter and toss the whole thing into a pita bread pouch as a sandwich type snack. Tasty and healthy too.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hey all! I'm sorry I haven't been keeping myself up to date with things here in the Shang, as the past couple days has been accelerated. Dr.G, high school is amazing. The first day was confusing, because they put me into a Grade 10 home room instead of the proper Grade 9 one--which ended up being in a portable. Oh well. I had to wait until the end of the day to get my locker figured out.

The second day was okay though. I think I'll do okay. The only thing is the very early mornings...I think I'm going to have to start drinking coffee!


----------



## Carex

Just go to bed a little earlier AA. No need to stay up late and watch cable or play Doom when you are trying to get ahead. You may find you do all your best work in the morning after a good breakfast!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well I certainly don't watch TV much (only Seinfeld ), and I don't play games much too (just occasionally Unreal Tournament, or Need For Speed). But yeah, I will have to get to bed a little earlier. A little.


----------



## Cameo

AA - don't start drinking coffee - we like you as you are.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, AA, my caffeine addiction started back in high school. Don't start if you can. Sleep is better for your brain than coffee.

Actually, from many late nights in university, I found the thing that was more sustaining when I was tired was food. Peanut butter on bread was very good--tasty, nutritious, sustaining energy. Add a little bit of jam (or better--some fresh fruit like sliced banana) if you need a quick sugar rush. It'll help wake you up and keep you going.

Got me through many a late night and early morning in university. Coffee wears off fast if you drink it a lot, but food keeps you going.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, more veggies and more fruit might be in order, and some skim milk for healthy bones.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, maybe they see your maturity and intelligence and decided to bump you up a grade? Still, hang in there my young friend. I struggled all through high school, graduated with a C+/B- average, just got into a college.................and made Dean's List for the next 10 1/2 years on my way to four university degrees. Excelsior!!!!


----------



## Sonal

Absolutely Dr. G--I need to get to the market and stock up on some veggies and fruits. 

AA--high school takes a little getting used to, but you'll do fine. And hey, you have a whole crowd of us here who've been through it if you have questions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, you might consider a multi vitamin and a multi-B vitamin as well. Just a thought. You are very dear to many of us and we want to see you well and smiling.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Wow! I was joking about the coffee. Have no interest in it. Iced Caps are good though! 

I think I'll be okay with high school. I'm getting the hang of it. On that note, I have to get some sleep--good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, AA. Sleep the sleep of youth............your whole life is ahead of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is getting late here in St.John's and my web teaching starts at 7AM. So, it is time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Cameo

Good Night Dr. G. Good night AA. Sonal, hope you continue to feel better daily.
I am off too - I was "boss" for the day today as my boss had to fill in for someone who called in sick.


----------



## Sonal

Good night everyone. 

On Dr. G's suggestion, I remembered I have vitamins and took some. I think I will take a short walk around the block and then settle in for the night.

Not sure how long I'm going to keep remembering to do healthy things for me, but I may as well do as much as possible while I still recall it.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all.

It is still very dark as I leave for my morning walk. Although the morning sun is nice, the stillness and purity of the early morning air will start my day.


----------



## Cameo

It is now dark when I get up to take my son to work and it is just turning lighter now when I am ready to go to my job. Ah well, seasons change. Raining, but I will not complain when we have had such wonderful weather this summer.


----------



## talonracer

Good morning all. Just grabbing a quick coffee and breakfast before heading into the office (at 6am, uggghhhh).

But then, on the plus, I am off to BC for a couple of days. Really, REALLY looking forward to the drive. Washed and waxed the Talon so it is happy and purring to go. Roger's Pass is gonna be fun.


----------



## SINC

talonracer said:


> Good morning all. Just grabbing a quick coffee and breakfast before heading into the office (at 6am, uggghhhh).
> 
> But then, on the plus, I am off to BC for a couple of days. Really, REALLY looking forward to the drive. Washed and waxed the Talon so it is happy and purring to go. Roger's Pass is gonna be fun.


Hey leadfoot, oops I mean tr. Drive carefully. Some of those curves can fool you.

BTW I start work every day at 6:00 a.m., the very best time of the day! Happy holidays!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. My wife and I just got back from a long early morning hike with the doxies. It is now 1030AM, but it is already very sunny and 21C. Great day for one and all to be alive. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G,

As long as you're still breathing, it is a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, it is 24C here in St.John's, so I am teaching (and checking out ehMacLand) out on my back deck, with my iBook and me shaded under an umbrella.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening here in St.John's, with a crescent moon and 17C. So, I guess it is time to say good night to one and all. See you all on the flip side. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Quiet here as well. Just the sound of the crickets chirping. So I too will say good night and I'll be in for my morning cup and some pancakes.


----------



## SINC

Me too, gonna watch a movie. Night.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Me too, gonna watch a movie. Night.


 Anything interesting SINC?

I've been watching an episode a night of The Soprano's Fifth Season lately. I started watching it when it originally aired on HBo, but then my "grey market" satellite went down.  So I finally got around to renting it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. I have MP's morning cup of coffee and some blueberry pancakes, just the way he likes them, but no MP. Whatever, I shall have them myself. A quiet morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. MP I did not watch a movie after all. When I turned on the box, the comedy channel was on and Just For Laughs Gags was about to start, so I watched it instead, had a tea and went to bed early. That silly program always makes me chuckle.


----------



## Ena

Good morning. Up earlier than I wanted with neighbours talking to their new puppy in their back yard. They are good neighbours, puppies are so adorable and it gets along with my dog so I'm not annoyed.
It's definitely fall out here. As well as the usual signs, had to put another blanket on the bed last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon one and all. 21C and sunny here in St.John's. 

Ena, speaking of puppies, we are still on "puppy watch" to see if Daisy will present us with some unique "treats" on Halloween. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Good morning, one and all. I have MP's morning cup of coffee and some blueberry pancakes, just the way he likes them, but no MP. Whatever, I shall have them myself. A quiet morning here in St.John's.


 I was in earlier Dr. G, but no one was in. So I made a fresh pot of coffee, and prepped the pancakes. Just like the jolly old elf himself. No one knew I was even there.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi.


4 more hours till the weekend.....


----------



## da_jonesy

cheshire_cat said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hi.
> 
> 
> 4 more hours till the weekend.....


Hey You... get back to work.


----------



## cheshire_cat

da_jonesy said:


> Hey You... get back to work.


ditto


----------



## da_jonesy

cheshire_cat said:


> ditto


I am at work as you well know... Ahhhh the benefits of working from a home office.


----------



## MaxPower

What do you do da_jonsey??


----------



## da_jonesy

MaxPower said:


> What do you do da_jonsey??


I work for a US based ISV (Independent Software Vendor). I am on the technology sales side of things. Our customers are Banks and Credit Unions.


----------



## cheshire_cat

da_jonesy said:


> I am at work as you well know... Ahhhh the benefits of working from a home office.



yeah yeah yeah...rub it in why don't you


----------



## da_jonesy

cheshire_cat said:


> yeah yeah yeah...rub it in why don't you


Don't mind if I do... PS. my music is blaring real REALY loud right now... and no one is telling me to turn it down. he he he...


----------



## MaxPower

da_jonesy said:


> I work for a US based ISV (Independent Software Vendor). I am on the technology sales side of things. Our customers are Banks and Credit Unions.


 Interesting....

I'm always interested in what people do for a living.


----------



## da_jonesy

MaxPower said:


> Interesting....
> 
> I'm always interested in what people do for a living.


And in return... whats does thoust do'ith for a living?


----------



## MaxPower

Currently I am unexpectedly retired.

I was a partner in a small manufacturing company until last April, where I was forced out and am currently in the process of being bought out. But my former partners are being a** h**** about it. (pardon my French).

In the meantime, I have been spending a lot of time at home with my 19 month old son who has been chronically ill since he was about 8 months old. We just found out that it is sinusitis and he is on antibiotics now to try and clear it up. If not his adenoids and tonsils have to be removed.

In my spare time I am trying to get a business off the ground. I am starting up a mobile computer training company that will train privately those who are too intimidated with a classroom setting on a variety of subjects. So watch the papers for my ad soon.

And thanks to SINC for helping me choose a name: technically speaking....


----------



## da_jonesy

MaxPower said:


> Currently I am unexpectedly retired.
> 
> I was a partner in a small manufacturing company until last April, where I was forced out and am currently in the process of being bought out. But my former partners are being a** h**** about it. (pardon my French).
> 
> In the meantime, I have been spending a lot of time at home with my 19 month old son who has been chronically ill since he was about 8 months old. We just found out that it is sinusitis and he is on antibiotics now to try and clear it up. If not his adenoids and tonsils have to be removed.
> 
> In my spare time I am trying to get a business off the ground. I am starting up a mobile computer training company that will train privately those who are too intimidated with a classroom setting on a variety of subjects. So watch the papers for my ad soon.
> 
> And thanks to SINC for helping me choose a name: technically speaking....


Sorry to hear about your business... 

And for your little guy my sympathies... young children a tough as it goes, let alone when they aren't feeling well.

Hey, good luck with the business. I always wished I didn't have this mortgage around my neck so I could do something entrepreneurial. BTW if you are looking to put ads in the local paper my neighbor is an advertising rep for The Grimsby News.


----------



## MaxPower

da_jonesy said:


> Sorry to hear about your business...
> 
> And for your little guy my sympathies... young children a tough as it goes, let alone when they aren't feeling well.
> 
> Hey, good luck with the business. I always wished I didn't have this mortgage around my neck so I could do something entrepreneurial. BTW if you are looking to put ads in the local paper my neighbor is an advertising rep for The Grimsby News.


 Great. When it's time to place my ads, I'll PM you. Thanks for the heads up.

Hey no sweat on the business. I wasn't really happy there any way. Now that I'm out I can do something I really enjoy. And thanks for your concern for my little guy. Hopefully things will clear up for him soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, years from now, you shall remember these moments you have shared with your child, and have forgotten about the nonsense your "partners" have put you through. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, so how is high school treating you???


----------



## Dr.G.

Gracie, I almost bought you this pendant, but it was of the "Three Graces", not the "Three Gracies".


http://www.antiquejewelrymall.com/threegcarshe.html


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, years from now, you shall remember these moments you have shared with your child, and have forgotten about the nonsense your "partners" have put you through. Trust me on this one.


 Nothing makes me happier than being able to spend time raising my son Dr. G. I am able no to watch him grow and to teach him. Nothing better in the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amen, MP. Amen. Moments like these are priceless. I was a single parent when Stephen was just short of his 4th birthday, so much of my time was spent at home with him and his disabled sister (age 7 at the time). He started university last week and has no time for me now, but I was there when he needed me, and I still have the memories. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Dr.G. said:


> AA, so how is high school treating you???


Dr. G, its going well. The first week is over, and I survived. I'm actually starting to like it a lot, and everything is so level-headed and makes sense. Everything is on time, and work is right to the point. The only thing I don't like is some Grade 12s that like to use markers on your face. I did not get initiated (probably because I look more mature then the average Grade 9 student), but I hate seeing innocent teens being harassed with markers. But our school has good staff, and the troublemakers are dealt with pretty quickly.

MP, I'm sorry to hear about any business troubles. I know from my experiences that business is not easy. You just have to look into the future and see if the business you are in makes sense, and if it will continue to pay the bills.


----------



## Cameo

Dr. G, how sweet of you to think of me, the thought is worth it all. Hope everyone is well. How are the doxies?

One more week and the boss is going on vacation. Leaving me in charge too I believe. Oh boy.

AA - hope you are enjoying high school. I have fond memories as of friends and teachers - boy I was some rebel in grade 11!

MP - that saying about how fast they grow up is true - I have raised four boys, my youngest is now 16 - and it truley seems like yesterday that he was the leech who glued himself to me even when trying to lay in the sun. enjoy it all.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, I hate practical jokers of this sort..............actually, I hate all sorts of practical jokes.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well I have to go now, good night all.

I'll be in tomorrow a bit earlier, because its Saturday and I'm home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, AA. Paix, my young friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I shall keep looking. 

The doxies are well. We are still waiting to see about Daisy, but it is too early to tell. Her being affectionate with us is a sign, but she is usually affectionate, so it is not a big sign.

Take charge when you are "the boss" and make a difference. Make those below you see that you are a benevolent but responsible "boss", and those above you realize how valuable you are to the organization.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks Dr. G. I am a little nervous - this is a first for me - not about the people that I will be in charge of so to speak - but about knowing what to do in the "panics" that happen in transportation. This happens quite a bit. Lots of time it is a simple matter of common sense to solve, but I am really hoping for a quiet week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, think about what needs to happen for things to be done correctly. Then, in the "panic situations", implement the most effective ways to get back on track. If you don't panic, even though various people around you are in panic mode, then you shall do well. And, in those VERY stressful moments, stop..........focus........and repeat your mantra silently to yourself at least five times -- doxies.......doxies........doxies........doxies........doxies......doxies.........doxies. 

Trust me on this one.


----------



## Cameo

Okay Dr. G. I trust you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, trust the power of the doxies................and positive thinking. The doxies are merely the path towards you own inner strength as a manager. Think like a boss, act like a boss, be the boss. 

Doxies.......doxies........doxies.....doxies......doxies..........doxies.......doxies


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say "Good night, Gracie."

Good night to one and all. See you in the morning. Paix, mes ami.


----------



## Cameo

Good night Gracie


----------



## Cameo

Ooops Good night Dr. G.


----------



## SINC

Good night all, and good night Mrs. Cal ... well you know the rest!


----------



## Ena

It's Good Night from me and it's Good Night from him! (Two Ronnies)


----------



## Carex

The night is still young. Where has everyone gone? 

Just a reminder, there is a BBQ and house party (there may be Texas holdem if the right people stick around) at Carex's house tomorrow night. There is always room for one more.


----------



## Moscool

da_jonesy said:


> Sorry to hear about your business...
> 
> And for your little guy my sympathies... young children a tough as it goes, let alone when they aren't feeling well.
> 
> Hey, good luck with the business. I always wished I didn't have this mortgage around my neck so I could do something entrepreneurial. BTW if you are looking to put ads in the local paper my neighbor is an advertising rep for The Grimsby News.


Sympathies to MP added to... Chin up old boy!

I started my own business almost 3 years ago (after 15 years in the salt mine) and although my savings have melted somewhat I am now at a reasonable cruising altitude, reaching for the next plateau (check out my first book coming out soon!). I would venture that starting a business is very much like starting a family: there is always an excuse not to do it, but once you have done it you wonder what took you so long!


----------



## SINC

I too am six months into a new business start. One thing I can assure you is that it is not easy, nor for the faint of heart. It is tough slogging and a worriesome financial situation until things turn around. We have yet to turn that corner, but we continue to try.

Good luck with yours MP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Persons who start small businesses are the backbone of the Canadian economy, at least in my opinion. Good luck, MP, Sinc, Moscool, et al.


----------



## Carex

My folks started their own business, in the midst of a recession (remember the early 80's). It took about 5 years to become profitable. The sold the business after 25 years.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I've played with entrepreneurship a little bit. I've always offered computer consulting on the side since I was able to do so.

Four years ago I started a newspaper for the likes of all technology. I gathered up some tech-savvy editors from school, and starting putting something together. Unfortunately, the work load was too much, and sales were little. So I decided to put it online instead of print, and have information posted to a blog, and have extra content available for a small subscription fee. The concept was great, and I was thinking of making a Chinese version to take advantage of their middle-class population doubling, searching for knowledge on technology. Unfortunately, the work load was just too much, and I have not updated it for months. You can see how I left it: www.techtimes.bravehost.com

I'm working on multiple projects now, and hopefully one of them will take off. Business isn't easy, but you need to put all the innovation you have and pray to God. It may work out.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, I expect to see you listed in the Fortune 500 companies before too long. Kudos on your enterprising spirit. Personally, I have no real ability for business or selling. I am able to teach, and I do that well. So, we all find our unique niche in Life.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.

As I said I was relieved that my partnership went south. I has opened the door for opportunity. I was literally stuck in a dead end job. OK the pay was good - really good, but money isn't everything.

I have always known that I have to work for myself. I'm not very good at taking orders from someone else, so my own business is a logical step. I am really excited to get back working and I hope that my idea takes off. So far everyone I have talked to seem excited at the prospect that I can teach them how to use their computer - in the privacy of their own house. The only problem is that I have to buy a PC laptop.  But I do hope to persuade the first time computer buyers that a Mac is the way to go. Once I show people iPhoto, iTunes - the whole iLife suite their jaws drop, not to mention my iPod. So I am excited at this upcoming prospect.

I'm off to a wedding this afternoon so I have to put on the old suit and tie. Not looking forward to that. Fortunately it is only for a few hours.

Well See you all later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bruch tomorrow, anyone???


----------



## SINC

Count me in, Dr. G.!


----------



## Moscool

I'll have a brush too


----------



## Moscool

MP: Wearing a suit when you don't have to wear one every day is actually *refreshing*


----------



## MaxPower

I've never worn a suit to work in my life. Always jeans and a golf shirt. A suit gets dirty real fast when you work in a machine shop.

I am liking the fact that I haven't worn jeans all summer though.

Not really sure what bruch is Dr. G., but I am interested. Does it come with a slice of cantaloupe?


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> MP: Wearing a suit when you don't have to wear one every day is actually *refreshing*


Agreed, providing you leave the shirt collar button "undone" and snug up the tie very loosely. What onlookers don't know never hurts them and provides the wearer with incredible comfort.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, "bruch" is "brunch" with NO doxies. People have been giving them treats, and I don't want them to get fat. Thus, we shall "bruch" tomorrow morning for any and all who want to attend..............but NO doxies allowed.


----------



## Dr.G.

There are days, when I come to work in a bathrobe........and on hot days this summer, I wore some shorts and nothing else. Of course, as a teleprofessor, I teach from home, and the doxies certainly did not mind.


----------



## da_jonesy

If anyone is still up... go outside and look North. There is a minor Geo Magnetic storm causing a faint Auroa... pretty cool stuff.

Been a few x-class solar flares from Sunpot 798 this week and we are seeing the results now.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. Just dropping in for some breakfast and a coffee. I see no one is here, probably waiting for bruch, but I will put a pot on and make some waffles with fresh berries and whipped cream.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, MP. I was here, but just out on the deck with the doxies here at the Cafe Chez Marc. Coffee sounds good. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all. Just a reminder that we take a moment to remember the victims of September 11, 2001 at some point today. I know it was on my mind.


----------



## Cameo

Waffles with some cantaloupe on the side please, and a nice hot tea, thank you.
Hope everyone is well.

Dr. G. - with all the exercise that the doxies get from taking you for a walk and terrorizing the neighbourhood they won't get fat!


----------



## MaxPower

Is Green tea good Cameo?


----------



## Cameo

I don't know, I have never had any. I guess I could try....without milk though correct?


----------



## Dr.G.

I did just that, Sinc. "Pax vobiscum" - May peace be with you all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, no, they won't get fat. However, I see our "terror walks" more as a part of the Neighborhood Watch. Crime in this area has gone down to zero since we began out "patrols".


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, green tea is very good and very healthy. However, I do NOT put any sort of milk in any tea that I drink. I do put some skim milk in coffee, but NEVER in tea.


----------



## Ena

Good morning from the Left Coast. Some waffles with peaches would be great about now. 

Cameo. All the best at work this week. You can do it


----------



## Dr.G.

da-j, some feel that these geo magnetic storms were caused by "... a few x-class solar flares from Sunpot 798", while others feel that this is the onset of The Year of the Doxie, as was foretold in "The Book of Doxies". We shall see.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good afternoon, all. Anything left over from brunch? Maybe something for a "late-lunch" ...


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, for the growing student, a proper "late lunch" shall come your way ASAP.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thank you Dr. G.

On the topic of tea, I don't you are supposed to put milk in herbal teas anyway. I may be wrong, but wouldn't it taste rather 'different' if you did that?


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, I personally don't like any sort of milk in any sort of tea. However, there are some who would not drink tea if did not have some milk. So, to each their own.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, green tea is very good and very healthy. However, I do NOT put any sort of milk in any tea that I drink. I do put some skim milk in coffee, but NEVER in tea.


 Tea is always straight up for me. And Green tea is supposed to speed up your metabolism.

My wife on the other hand, drinks her tea with two heaping tablespoons of sugar (organic) and lots of milk. It's the only way she has ever drank her tea. I've tried getting her to drink it straight up, but to no avail. Oh well.


----------



## Sonal

I usually have milk in black (regular) tea, but never in herbal tea. I usually have sugar in my normal tea, and sometimes sweeten my herbal tea with honey.

Chai (Indian-style black tea with spices), however, is usually brewed in a half-milk half-water mixture, and is almost always sweetened with sugar. Yummy.


----------



## Cameo

This week is normal Ena, next week he's gone but thank you for the vote of confidence. I guess I am just nervous because although I don't have to prove anything to my boss (I worked for him three years ago at a different company and he sought me out for this job) I worry about the "big" boss. He is a wonderful person but can really get on your case if you bungle.


----------



## SINC

Cameo, I have faith that you will pull this off like the professional you are. Just be your normal self and things will go well for you. Honest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea is best when you have time to enjoy it fully. Coffee is, for me, a quick drink. Thus, a bit of milk to cool it off and drink it all up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, remember your mantra. As well, breath in through your mouth and out through your nose very slowly when you complete saying it the required number of times. Slowly walking about your house is also helpful.


----------



## da_jonesy

Sonal said:


> Chai (Indian-style black tea with spices), however, is usually brewed in a half-milk half-water mixture, and is almost always sweetened with sugar. Yummy.



And don't you love to see your parents cringe when the see the Chai-Latte at Starbucks being sold for $4 a cup...

"OOOoooiii Bhettah... so much?"


----------



## Ena

Popping in for an ice tea after cutting the grass. Dog is sporting her ususal green tipped white feet. 

Mention of parents reminds me of doing a name look up on Google for my father. He died long before the internet was around. Kinda spooky to see his name come up on a link.


----------



## autopilot

I could really go for a Starbucks raspberry mocha right about now.

I know it's expensive but oh so good!


----------



## Sonal

da_jonesy said:


> And don't you love to see your parents cringe when the see the Chai-Latte at Starbucks being sold for $4 a cup...
> 
> "OOOoooiii Bhettah... so much?"


Neither of my folks go to Starbucks very often. Mostly, their response is: "Look. They're selling chai. Can you believe it? Chai at Starbucks."

I don't think they've actually bought one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I was able to use the internet and the Ellis Island records to find the boat on which my grandparents came to America back in 1903.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why go to Starbucks or Tims when you have all you need/want at the Cafe Chez Marc??? I am hurt. As well, our prices are at cost, so we make no profits.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess it is time to say good night to one and all. May you all have a peaceful night and wake up tomorrow cheerful and ready to make someone smile.  Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix. Remember your mantra...................doxies...........doxies....


----------



## autopilot

Sorry Dr. G, of course what I _meant_ was a Café Chez Marc raspberry mocha...


----------



## lpkmckenna

You guys are all nutz.


----------



## SINC

lpkmckenna said:


> You guys are all nutz.


Maybe but we sure do enjoy each other's company!


----------



## MaxPower

lpkmckenna said:


> You guys are all nutz.


 It makes the day go by a little easier when you're having a little fun. And being a little crazy doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Cameo

I'll stay nutz thanks - it's way too much fun to give up and as Sinc says, the companies great.

Good night all.

I will remember my Mantra Dr. G. I will practice it this week so to be well prepared for the following week.

G'night


----------



## Ena

lpkmckenna said:


> You guys are all nutz.


Living proof that there is no such thing as acting one's age  

Good Night everyone.


----------



## SINC

How does one act one's age, Ena?

Night all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Autopilot, you are forgiven. Have some free tea or coffee, compliments of the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, as the old saying goes, "Go for it, Gracie!!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I am with Sinc. It is not necessary to act one's real age in the Shang. Maybe this is important out in the real world, but here, we are all friends.


----------



## Cameo

Yeah!


----------



## Cameo

Pardon my grammar in the previous post but..........


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, I am with Sinc. It is not necessary to act one's real age in the Shang. Maybe this is important out in the real world, but here, we are all friends.


That's what I was trying to say


----------



## Dr.G.

Ladies, you have lost me on this one. Was I syntactically inaccurate on my agreement with Sinc's point?


----------



## Cameo

I think we were just agreeing with you Dr. G. Kids say "yeah" not yes.
My grandmother would shudder if she heard me say "yeah".


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, thank you for the clarification.

So, how has your leadership mantra worked for you today???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

.......doxies..............doxies..........doxies..............doxies............doxies........... Cameo, your mantra-vibrations are coming across as I write.............. and good Karma shall come your way.................doxies...........doxies.........doxies.....


----------



## Cameo

Well, despite the chaos reigning supremely today the mantra seems to be working. The only problem is that I will soon be saying ....doxie....doxie....doxie .... in my sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you shall gain transcendental insights should you be saying this, in a sub-liminal cognitive sense, in your sleep. Gandhi would say this while he meditated. He first saw a dachshund when he was visiting Manchester, England, explaining to the textile workers why it was important for those living in India to spin their own cotton and make their own cloth.


----------



## Ena

Ena said:


> Living proof that there is no such thing as acting one's age
> 
> Good Night everyone.


I'll take another run at this  
What I was trying to say was that the people who post here prove or show that they don't believe in the idea of 'acting one's age' 
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I see your point now. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Dr.G.

I may not be acting my age, but I am feeling my age just now. So, it's time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie.

............doxies...........doxies..................doxies.........................doxies...........


----------



## SINC

And Mrs. Ca 
re!


----------



## Carex

Did Sinc have a stroke half way through that post?


----------



## Cameo

Good night guys! Sleep well!
doxies.....doxies.......doxies.........see I have it down pat!


----------



## Ena

Rest well all. Foot of my bed is pre-warmed as Lydia the cat crawled under the duvet about an hour ago. Funny the things our companions get up to.
See you tomorrow for another good blether.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Fresh tea and coffee on the go here at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning all. Got to work early - no one here - so thought I would check in an see who's here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Gracie.

.............doxies.............doxies................doxies....................doxies...............


----------



## Moscool

*Why I love this country*

Good morning all...

I guess I have to report what is happening outside my window right now...

You see the Australian team has flown all the way to England to spend the WHOLE summer playing FIVE cricket matches (tests)...

The trophy for which they are competing is a 5cm wooden urn containing the ashes of two small sticks of wood burnt circa 1882...

Each test lasts for up to 5 days and can be turned into a DRAW by RAIN (remember we are in England)...

Each test day the teams stop for lunch and tea. Typically they will play ONE HALF-INNING per day (a full test is two innings each side, each consisting of 10 men out)...

Last Sunday 23,000 spectators paid for a game that was essentially rained out and went delirious went the umpires stopped play due to bad light...

As I speak 100,000 spectators are screaming their head off in Trafalgar Square to celebrate the first Ashes victory in 18 years...

I LOVE this place !


----------



## SINC

Top 'o the morning to all you Shangers!


----------



## Ena

Good morning to you as the sun rises on the West coast.
Moscool. Thank you for the explanation of the cricket! Did wonder what all the fuss was about.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Mmmm...coffee and bagels

Thank you senor


----------



## Dr.G.

As it is nearly noon, do I wish you all good afternoon or good morning? Whatever, enjoy this time of day, wherever you are.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all (good afternoon Dr.G) I'm a little late dropping by this morning. I hope there is still some coffee left over.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, we have some luncheon specials on the go, but we could make some fresh morning blend coffee if you like.


----------



## MaxPower

That would be great Dr. G. A sheynem dank. (I hope that's right)


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, yes, that is "Thank you very much" in Yiddish. I could reply "Vee Geyts?" (How's it going?) or "Vos machtsu?" (How are you?). Now, if you don't like me anymore, you could reply " Ech hob dir in drerd!" (Go to hell!) or "A broch tsu dayn lebn." (Your life should be a disaster.), but I am sure we are good friends, so I shall say "Zay gezunt" (Stay well, good bye).


----------



## minnes

Dr G, did you study Yiddish on your own interest? or Did your parents speak it at your home as a child? Do you think it's a disapearing language? or is it more a spinoff language like Swahili or Esperonto? Im Just curious how it came to exist.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G.,

Vee Geyts is a phrase I am very familiar with. It is a greeting my family always uses. I always thought it was a dialect of German my father uses, Low German as opposed to High German, that most people are familiar with.

I remember when I was young, when we went to visit my Grandparents, my Dad always walked into the door saying "Vee Geyts, Pappa. Vee Geyts."


----------



## Dr.G.

Minnes, my grandparents spoke Yiddish. I need a dictionary to spell the phrases correctly.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, Yiddish has its roots in Eastern Europe and Germany, so, if you know German, you will understand a bit of Yiddish.


----------



## MaxPower

All of the Yiddish words/phrases I know sadly comes from TV. Although one of my favourites comes from Cheers when Lilith exclaims to Fraiser: "Fraiser! Have you gone completely meshungina?"

Cracks me up every time.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, there is "meshugga" meaning "crazy", "meshuggina" meaning a "crazy woman", and "meshugginer" meaning a "crazy man".


----------



## Cameo

"meshuggina" - yes, sometimes I think that suits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, keep up your Yiddish lessons and we shall make you part of our "mishpawkha" (an extended family member, or a member of the clan, as The Shang Mishpawkha).


----------



## Cameo

Well, that too would be an honour - I will practice that along with my mantra...........doxies..............doxies...........doxies.............doxies.........


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, it is now time for you to perform a mitzvah (Yiddish for "good deed"). Your mitzvah for the rest of the day is to bring a smile to someones face and make them feel better about themself, even for but a moment.


----------



## Cameo

I got my boss to smile - he seems down today - does that count?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, one smile = one mitzvah. Be grateful that you are not Jewish, in that Jewish people are required to perform 613 mitzvahs...............many of them every day.

For your next mitzvah, you need to make yourself feel proud over something you have done today............but you cannot share what you did to make yourself feel proud, you are only able to share that good feeling of accomplishment and pride with another person. Remember, no boasting, just "pass it on", so to speak. Help someone feel this sense of self-esteem to earn this mitzvah.


----------



## Cameo

Oooh that one is easy today. Since I do not want to brag I will not say what it is but it is an unexpected accomplishment for myself that may lead to other opportunities. Life is really very good.

I would like to find a way to cheer up my boss - I am not going to nose into his business and ask anything - but I am trying to keep him smiling. He is a good person and I have a lot of respect for him. This I told him.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that we need to create a "mishpawkhah" (a clan of people, not necessarily related) here in The Shang. Generally, there are no specific elected leaders, but rather, this "clan" relies on the wisdom of those within the clan. Some have gained this wisdom via age and experience, some through education, and some because they are just wise. The key however is the sharing of this wisdom. 

So, what I propose is that we share some wise or sagely idea/saying/thought with the others in The Shang. In this way, the entire "clan" becomes wiser.

For example, I always tell my students at the onset of each class I teach, something told to me by my grandfather, who was simply repeating an old Yiddish saying ''What you are to be you are just now becoming."

So, having passed on that bit of sagely advice, I open the floor to other bits of wisdom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, two mitzvahs already. Now, for your next mitzvah, you have to do something kind/good/nice for someone or something you really don't like.......such as saying hello to someone you don't like, or cleaning out the lint holder on your dryer (my wife hates to do this task). You are free to make the choice, but the person/thing cannot be someone/something you like being around/like doing. Good luck on this mission.


----------



## Cameo

Now that one will be hard only for the fact that for the most part I don't dislike very many people. I don't like everyone obviously, but don't waste a lot of emotion (ie disliking) or thoughts on those I do not like. I will wave hello at my ex neighbour (who after being friends for many years snubbed me royally).


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, that is one way. Or, if you hate dogs, smile at a dog; if you hate to do some house chore, do it with a smile on your face; if you hate a messy car, clear up the interior, again with a smile on your face. It is not difficult, but it is actually easy with the correct attitude. 

Remember, mitzvahs are meant to help people and ALL things on Earth. I shall leave out any and all mitzvahs that require being of the Jewish faith, or a faith in God, out of respect for your personal beliefs.


----------



## Cameo

For some reason many people seem to use me as an ear when they are having troubles - I guess I am a good listener and would really like to help so this must be obvious to others.

I have said to a few people that I think of life as being a road travelled on. Lots of bumps and detours and potholes. Sometimes the potholes are really bad.
But you have to keep on plugging forward and there are always beautiful roads, smooth patches as long as you keep on moving forwards and climb out of the potholes, over the bumps etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, the Wise, speaks words of truth and hope.


----------



## SINC

Communication is a two-way process because there needs to be someone in the ‘receiving’, listening role as well as someone in the ‘expressing’, speaking role. Both parts are equally important. If there is a problem with one half of the process, then there is likely to be a breakdown in communication.

Not my words, but appropriate never the less.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc the Wise has spoken, and we should all listen to his sage wisdom. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Cameo, the Wise, speaks words of truth and hope.


Indeed! 
Carrying on with the same metaphor for the road of life I'd like to add my thoughts on the detours. Once one chooses a detour try not to dwell on what might have happened if one had chosen another route. I like to think I'd made the best decision at the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, these words of wisdom remind me of the Robert Frost poem I love to read and reread.


I shall be telling this with a sigh 
Somewhere ages and ages hence: 
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I -
I took the one less traveled by, 
And that has made all the difference. 

(from 'The Road Not Taken' by Robert Frost)


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Cameo, it is now time for you to perform a mitzvah (Yiddish for "good deed"). Your mitzvah for the rest of the day is to bring a smile to someones face and make them feel better about themself, even for but a moment.


 Cameo has already done that by nominating me for the POD.

Thanks again Cameo. You put a smile on my face today.

Quite honestly, I have never had anyone do something like this for me before. Not even a surprise Birthday party. True story.

Someday I will return your kind gesture.


----------



## SINC

Dreams by Langston Hughes is short on words, but long on my mind:

Hold fast to dreams
For if dreams die
Life is a broken-winged bird
That cannot fly.

Hold fast to dreams
For when dreams go
Life is a barren field
Frozen with snow.


----------



## MaxPower

A few words of wisdom:

First, as my father would say, always be kind and respectful of others, no matter how bad they have treated you. You never know when you may need them.

Something I have learned. From experience. Children and ANYTHING white do not mix.

Lastly, something my Father always taught me: Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe we should also start a Poetry Corner here in The Shang. As an oasis away from the turmoil seen in other threads, this is a way to share friendship, knowledge, wisdom, culture AND friendship.


----------



## Sonal

Happiness, peace, contentment, joy--these are not a mythical place in the future that we must sacrifice the present for. These are things we create right now. 

and

You will always regret not doing what you are afraid to do.


----------



## SINC

My grandfather taught me to always listen to what people had to say. He would tell me that sometimes when you hear something for the 1,000th time you develop a whole new angle on an old idea.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G.,

Regarding the idea of a "mishpawkhah", it is a grand idea, however, we already have that here in the Shang. At least I tend to think so.

To me, friendship is like family.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, MP, but this way, even when we disagree, we are one. When one is sad, we are either all sad, or will come to the aid of he/she who is down. Still, maybe we should all wait until after posting #10,000 to see if we want to take our "relationship" to the next level.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I won't repeat it, but "The Nose" knows!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Everybody wants ta get inta da act." Jimmy Durante


----------



## Dr.G.

"Be nice to people on your way up because you meet them on your way down." 
Jimmy Durante


----------



## Dr.G.

"Inka Dinka Do", Sinc.

Inka dinka doo, a dinka dee,
A dinka doo.
Oh, what a tune for crooning.
Inka dinka doo, a dinka dee
A dinka doo.
It's got the whole world spooning. 
Inka Dinka Doo" (1933)


----------



## MaxPower

Good Night all.

I'll try to pop in in the morning and make my usual pot of coffee and serve up some type of breakfast.

Bacon and Eggs perhaps? Don't worry SINC. In the Shang, your ticker is healthy and you can eat all the bacon you want.

Any way, I'm starting to not make sense. Of to bed.

Good Night all.


----------



## Cameo

Maxpower - there have been many kind gestures on your part to many of us here in the Shang and you have put many a smile on my face reading them.
You are a pleasure here on this forum and it pleases me to no end that we made you smile and feel good. Now I feel good myself.

I don't consider myself a religious person, not even sure at this time what I believe in - but I have found many a time that when I am down, someone says something to me that makes me feel better, so that I don't feel as stupid as I did, or as upset about something - the timing sometimes is just perfect and I wonder why that is.

I have found many times - and mostly in this thread - that someone has said something that has made me smile just at the time I needed it.

So, anyhow, before I babble on, it is bedtime.

Good night Dr G.
Good night Sinc
Good night MP


Sleep tight ....Gracie


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Coffee and tea are ready.............and we have some Sinc-friendly soy bacon and tofu eggs. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Gracie. Your mantra now is "I am one with the doxies..........I am one with the doxies.............I am one with the doxies......................"


----------



## Cameo

Got it ............I am one with the doxies.............I am one with the doxies...........I am one with the doxies.............so, not if I turn into a doxie at least I know I will be cute, but who will take care of me then?


----------



## SINC

Mmmmm, bacon and eggs. Thanks guys! And good morning to you all.


----------



## MaxPower

Keep in mind Dr. G that we are in the Shang where SINC's health issues doesn't matter. He can enjoy all of the real goodness of the bacon and eggs with no concerns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you shall not turn into a doxie.....................but if you should, this is what you might look like................. Paix.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=235442935203


http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=935124167203


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, we want Sinc to be with us a long, long time. Thus, no "unhealthy heart foods" shall be served here at the Cafe Chez Marc. Of course, you can go over to Fat Cat Karl's Pigeon Chips, or The Great Gondolie's Greasy Spoon and Pub, but your cholesterol and heart rate goes up as soon as you enter these "establishments". Personally, I like fish and chips, not mock-fish made from pigeons. And the Great Gondolie is known for his uncleanliness. So, the choice is yours to make.


----------



## MaxPower

Ah. But in the Shang, health issues don't matter. For the Shang is Shangri-la where all of your worries are checked at the door. Everyone is healthy and happy and live a long time. Health issues don't exist here.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, you have obviously been reading Hilton's "Lost Horizon". OK, I give in to your dietary demands. I shall start serving "junk food" and "fast food". Luckily, the doxies shall still have a natural diet to keep them healthy.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Dr. G whatcha serving up for lunch in the Cafe today?


----------



## Cameo

Dr. G - I don't think MP was asking us to start serving junk food - only that we didn't have to worry about what we eat as we really only serve healthy stuff anyhow, so to worry about it is a moot point.


----------



## SINC

Yep, those low cal bacon and eggs were terrific!


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, we have leftovers from the doxie's meals. Since they are all on natural diets, this is better than what I eat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, then I guess I shall be giving the "junk food" to MP and his "crowd", and giving all those who care about their health the "good food". Even then, the doxies shall be eating better than any of us, since we cut out ALL junk from their diets.


----------



## SINC

I would opt for the good food every time please Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I feel badly letting MP get all the "junk food", since he won't last too long on this sort of "SuperSize Diet". Still, he is an adult............. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Personally I always opt for healthier fare. As a diabetic, I have an increased risk for various health problems. I don't need them on top of my diabetes. Regular exercise is key as well to managing diabetes. Although I should exercise more than I do. But for food I try to make sure it is a balanced diet.

Lately I have been really into the fresh local peaches. They are so sweet this time of year they taste like candy.

Of course every now and then it is nice to cheat with a desert.


----------



## MaxPower

I should get back to work now. I am developing my training material, Quite a daunting task.

Any advice for creating this material and eventually teaching it Dr. G?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, if you are not going to eat all of this junk food then I am not going to serve it to anyone. The Canadian Heart Association and the Canadian Diabetic Association threatened to take away my our "Seal of Outstanding Healthy Meals" certification, held by only three other cafes in all of Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, what is the ultimate goal of this training material? Who is the intended audience?


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well I can take a little bit of junk food once in a while, but healthy food is the norm. Speaking of which, good I get a medium sized dish of curry chicken and roti Guyanese-style for dinner?


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, we serve some of the finest ethnic foods in all of ehMacLand here at the Cafe Chez Marc, cooked by men and women who understand how to cook their traditional foods.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, what is the ultimate goal of this training material? Who is the intended audience?


 Dr. G,

My ultimate goal for the material is to educate and train people on how to use their computers. From the operating system, MS Office, and other courses targeting more specific areas that people want to learn. After School tutoring will also be offered.

At this point I am assuming my main demographic will be mainly Baby Boomers who have never really taken the time to learn computers or are too intimidated to attend a formal classroom setting. I have also seen interest in people who do not have the time to learn in a classroom setting.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I would suggest a non-linear approach. In this way, students could start at a level of need rather than everyone starting at the beginning and working their way through this one step at a time. Try being interactive, and include some way to provide feedback and justified praise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to onw and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Be at one with the doxies..........


----------



## MaxPower

My training will be private. One on one. In the privacy of their own home. This way they can learn on their computer and at their own pace.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Night John-boy.


----------



## Carex

Shangers, head over to Anything Mac and IPod and check out the Place Holder thread. It contains comments about the Black and Red Birthday surprise (nudge nudge wink wink).


----------



## Carex

Good night Mary-Ellen


----------



## Carex

Scratch my previous note, the Thread is here in Everything Else somewhere and the title has been changed to a more obvious one. 

We were commenting in the chat room about the 'deer in the headlights' look the mayor had while opening.


----------



## Ena

Having a hot water with lemon and a bit of honey for a change from herbal tea. Don't drink tea or coffee after 4 pm but needed a warm drink. 
Meshugga kind of day at work. Can still feel the vibration at my waist from all the patient pages that I had to answer. 
Pagers? The hospital I work in is only two years old. When patients push their bed-side call button instead of having a light and a noise go off above the doorway to their room; the staff all wear pagers. One of the things that were done in order to make the hospital more home-like and less noisy. This new building replaces the one I worked in for years. Old one has been torn down. Kinda sad for all of the staff and a while to get over it but new site is better for residents. Am rambling longer than usual so I'd better sign off for the night.
Hope you are well rested and ready for whatever Thursday may bring.


----------



## Carex

Good night Ena and thank you for the blessing. Hope you enjoyed the day a little after work was finished.


----------



## SINC

Ena, you like my good wife do a very valuable service to many people in need.

I tell my wife thanks every night when she gets home from taking care of all those with Alzheimers. I am not sure how she does it year after year.

God Bless all who serve as you do.


----------



## SINC

Gee, I was the last one out and the first one in. Coffee's on folks! Have a super day.


----------



## Carex

> Gee, I was the last one out and the first one in.


Meh, you old folks don't need much sleep do you.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Hellllllooo?? Anyone here? you whoo


----------



## Cameo

whoo you???? I am here. Popping in and out at work during slow times.
Trying to behave myself. Thinking of what I want for supper.
How are you?


----------



## da_jonesy

cheshire_cat said:


> Hellllllooo?? Anyone here? you whoo


Here as always  Why aren't you working


----------



## Cameo

I can't answer for CC, but I am working - just sneaking in posts......


----------



## Carex

Post sneaker


----------



## cheshire_cat

oh good...civilization! i've been in and out, not behaving myself (nothing new) and thinking of how I can stir up some ruccus this evening  

just kidding...probably watch something on the boob tube, or online poker, some shooters or just relax...just a whole lot of nuttin


----------



## cheshire_cat

Here as always  Why aren't you working 


Can't a person post something during the day without being questioned of why they aren't working?

And no home office excuses


----------



## Carex

> Can't a person post something during the day without being questioned of why they aren't working?


No.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Post sneaker










OK, I did, now what?


----------



## Cameo

Just "no"??? Why?


----------



## Carex

C'mon, I added a smiley!!


----------



## cheshire_cat

now why aren't you working?


wow...the office is actually feeling stuffy now


----------



## Cameo

True - you did. I just wanted to know why the answer is "no"?????
Why can't I add smilies to my posts?


----------



## cheshire_cat

Carex said:


> C'mon, I added a smiley!!



hahahahaha


----------



## Dr.G.

Good evening one and all. My wife and I returned from a walk around our section of St.John's with the "you know whats". People stare as if they have never seen four line-bred doxies before...............which they haven't, I am sure. Still, it was a good walk and a beautiful moon rise.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall good night to one and all a bit earlier tonight. We need to take Daisy to the vet to see if she might be pregnant. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Cameo, have you noticed you are on the verge of your 1000th post?


----------



## SINC

Nighters Dr. G., may puppies be in your dreams! Night to Mrs C. as well!


----------



## MaxPower

Just popping in before I turn in for the night.

Good Night John-boy.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower


> Just popping in before I turn in for the night.


I think I will be different and turn "out" tonight. About time I faced the wall anyway!


----------



## Sonal

Well, SINC, clearly you've turned out pretty well.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Well, SINC, clearly you've turned out pretty well.


Noted and appreciated, thank you Sonal!


----------



## Cameo

AA - I knew I had over 950 but wasn't watching. Glad to use it here in the Shang - my favourite thread.

Good night Dr G
Good night Sinc
Good night AA - hope all is going well in school.

Good night Daisy, Rooty, Jack and Abbey...............


----------



## SINC

Hope you have a GRAND night Cameo. 

Regards on your bump to Honourable Citizen! 

And by the way, we love to have you here in The Shang!


----------



## Carex

Congratulations are in order for our friend Cameo. She is all growed up now. Honourable Citizen, who would have thunk it in August of 2004 that you would have come so far so fast. 

Keep up the good work and the positive spirit.


----------



## Ena

Well done Cameo! Glad that you grace us with your presence here


----------



## Moscool

Good morning from the East of the East coast.

I may go quiet for a while as I dropped my Power Book (shoulder strap of the bag snapped  ). Not sure if the HD is dead of if it refuses to spin because of the case deformation...

Anyway today is going to be a good day: we have new staff starting and I look forward to welcome them onboard. They are a sign that our business is moving from 'nano' to 'mini'


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Moscool. Sorry to hear about your PB. The same thing happened to my iBook, but they are built like armour plates for tanks, and nothing happened. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, that must have been quite a celebration for Cameo's 1000th posting. I came into the Cafe Chez Marc to see ALL sorts of strange food combinations. Sadly, someone ate the doxie's Urban Wolf mix. I was going to use that for their breakfast, to mix with their Urban Carnivore food. Well, luckily, there is still some skim milk cottage cheese and sardines left, which is another one of their favorites. 

Still, who among you felt the need to mix the Urban Carnivore Bison Burgers, with Cheese Whiz, with wheat germ, with Swiss cheese, with non-fat mayo and a spoonful of mustard, on some whole wheat Pita bread?????? And someone drank Daisy's urine sample we were going to use to see if she was pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just wait until tomorrow's full moon. You shall be sorry.

http://www.urbancarnivore.com/

http://www.petexpertise.com/item--Urban-Wolf-Dog-Food-Mixer--urban_wolf.html


----------



## cheshire_cat

Congratulations Cameo, thats quite an achievement


----------



## RevMatt

I gave some thought to reading the 870 pages of this thread to try and figure out what it is all about, but, to be honest, the magnitude of the task frightened me  Can I presume this is a simply a chatting thread in which people carry on a purely social conversation about their days?


----------



## Cameo

RevMatt - we ramble on about lots of sometimes inane, sometimes silly stuff -sometimes we share our day or happy news. We try to keep this thread positive and fun - to give people a place to "hang out and let loose".
Politics and disagreements are kept to other threads - this is for peace, tranquility, fun and silliness sometimes.
Welcome to the Shang and we hope you enjoy it. 

Thanks everyone for the kind words - I love it here and you are all fantastic people.


----------



## Carex

oooh, I don't feel so good. I've got a wee bit of a tummy ache. Dr. G, I could have sworn that was apple juice!! The other stuff didn't taste so bad when mixed with Cheez Whiz. I blame Cameo for feeding me all that Zinfandel, it goes right to my head.

RevMatt, never assume anything. This is actually a strange parallel universe run by doxies acting as human beings. There are no rules here except tranquility and silliness.


----------



## RevMatt

See, now, being a cat person, I'm still trying to figure out what kind of dog "doxie" refers to. But I'll do my best to try and catch on.

And my day today has been largely occupied by the extremely hurting and sad teething toddler. C'est la vie.


----------



## da_jonesy

RevMatt said:


> See, now, being a cat person, I'm still trying to figure out what kind of dog "doxie" refers to. But I'll do my best to try and catch on.


Think small and long... low to the ground.


----------



## Carex

> See, now, being a cat person, I'm still trying to figure out what kind of dog "doxie" refers to.


And it takes a very big person to admit their character flaws in public with a new group like that. 
I keed, I keed (a lot).


----------



## ArtistSeries

RevMatt said:


> See, now, being a cat person, I'm still trying to figure out what kind of dog "doxie" refers to. But I'll do my best to try and catch on.


Miniature Dachshund are doxies...
Like a real dog but smaller


----------



## cheshire_cat

da_jonesy said:


> Think small and long... low to the ground.



Hey you...get back to work


----------



## Carex

> Miniature Dachshund are doxies...


Dude you are about to receive a severe tongue lashing for that transgression. Or at least a 3 hour long Doxie history lesson from the good Dr. He raises regular sized dacschunds not the cutsie minis. These doxies are apparently ferocious, badger-hunting beasts that could tear you limb from limb if given the secret command word. I have heard a rumour that the word may be "mencsh" or something like that.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> See, now, being a cat person, I'm still trying to figure out what kind of dog "doxie" refers to. But I'll do my best to try and catch on.


You can always catch the races RevMatt!


----------



## ArtistSeries

Carex said:


> Dude you are about to receive a severe tongue lashing for that transgression. Or at least a 3 hour long Doxie history lesson from the good Dr. He raises regular sized dacschunds not the cutsie minis. These doxies are apparently ferocious, badger-hunting beasts that could tear you limb from limb if given the secret command word. I have heard a rumour that the word may be "mencsh" or something like that.


Well this being the Shang, I hope he goes gentle on me. I'm just glad I did not call them "low-rider dogs".


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> You can always catch the races RevMatt!


Well, THAT was disturbing. In a good way, mind


----------



## Dr.G.

AS, re your comment that "Miniature Dachshund are doxies...", I should remind you that doxies refers to standard sized dachshunds. The owners of miniature dachshunds call their dogs "minis", or "mini doxies". The Dachshund is bred with three varieties of coat: (1) Smooth; (2) Wirehaired; (3) Longhaired and is shown in two sizes, standard and miniature.

The last person in recorded history to call them "low rider dogs" in front of a dachshund owner who had his/her doxie/doxies present is comfortably resting in some unmarked grave in the Meadowlands, NJ. Does the name of "Jimmy Hoffa" ring a bell??? Enough said.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, don't critically listen to all the ribbing you hear, since it is good natured in manner. Have a free tea or coffee over at the Cafe Chez Marc, just be careful not to step on any of the doxies if you go upstairs into our lounge.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...hotoid=234041487203&&refreshkey=1126885270450

These are "The Fearsome Foursome"

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=122522935203


----------



## ArtistSeries

I was amused when reading this:


> Note: Inasmuch as the Dachshund is a hunting dog, scars from honorable wounds shall not be considered a fault.


http://www.akc.org/breeds/dachshund/index.cfm
What is an "honorable wound"?



Dr. G. my referring to doxies as Miniature Dachshunds came from google search on the word "doxie" - most links pointed me to Miniature Dachshunds sites.
I stand corrected. Just glad I did not mix it up with the singular doxy.....


----------



## Sonal

The closest thing to a tongue lashing we get in the Shang are doxie licks. 

They're very healing.


----------



## Dr.G.

AS, honorable wounds are just that, a wound (e.g., a bite on the ear from a badger or wolverine) that was obtained in actual work/combat. If a doxie is in field trials, such as digging through man-made burrows, there are no real honorable wounds, since there are no badgers. However, some doxies are still used for work (e.g., digging out badgers) or work (e.g., guard dogs and tracking dogs). If you ever came to our house and rang the doorbell, you would know what our doxies are used for at our home. Should you ever come in unescorted...............well, I don't want you to have nightmares, so I shall go on no further.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sonal, my wife is fond of the soothing/healing qualities of doxie licks. I am too fearful that they may turn on me, so I shall only let them lick my hand.


----------



## mamamac

RevMatt said:


> I gave some thought to reading the 870 pages of this thread to try and figure out what it is all about, but, to be honest, the magnitude of the task frightened me  Can I presume this is a simply a chatting thread in which people carry on a purely social conversation about their days?



thanks for saying what i was thinking - it is a bit overwhelming to me

especially since i had no idea what a doxie was, well, i actually thought
i would have to check the neopet thing, but then didn't want to be wrong
since i already humiliated  myself on the quiz thing 

am happier after this am reading it does alter the moment


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, since we now do not have any of Daisy's urine to test for pregnancy, we have to wait until next week. However, her vet said that should you react tomorrow during the rising of the full moon, we might be able to gather some valuable info. If at moonrise, you get very amorous with someone you love, she is pregnant. If you have gut-wrenching pains, she might have a premature miscarriage. If you start to pant, grow hair on the palms of your hands and start baying at the moon, then you have become a WareDoxie. There are now no longer any WareWolves in the Black Forest in Bavaria, Germany because they were all killed off by WareDoxies. 

FYI, the original movie, "The Warewolf", with Lon Chaney Jr., was to be about WareDoxies, but the producers felt that showing such things might panic the public, so they chose instead the use of warewolves, since they no longer exist.

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Carex

I've been through this WereDoxie thing before and it is not pretty. My previous visit to the Black Forest in Germany did not leave me unscathed. I had the German measles when I was there as a two year old. Strange coincidence, I think not. 

Being as I will be away for the weekend, I will have to let you know how it goes come Monday. After drinking the 'apple juice' I did notice however that the so called "dog food" did improve its taste somewhat. I hope that is not an early indication as to what my family is in for this weekend.


----------



## Cameo

CAREX...........I don't remember any shotguns making you drink the zinfandel......you seemed to enjoy it, you drank three quarters of the bottle and only left me with one glass. I think you ate too many chocolate covered strawberries. I warned you, did you listen????? NO.

I hope you feel better soon and maybe next time you'll share the zinfandel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mamamac, try reading the entire Shangri-la thread and you shall know all about doxies and Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Carex. Hopefully, you shall not have to be administered the "silver bullet treatment" to end your reign of doxie terror should you prove to be a WareDoxie once again.


----------



## Carex

> CAREX...........I don't remember any shotguns making you drink the zinfandel......you seemed to enjoy it, you drank three quarters of the bottle and only left me with one glass. I think you ate too many chocolate covered strawberries. I warned you, did you listen????? NO.


Lies, lies, all lies. I didn't drink Zinfandel did I? It was only a Thursday. How will I ever live this down. It is tough to make decisions when your eyes are crossed!!

I am hoping beyond hope that the "silver bullet treatment" described above involves a gun and NOT copious amounts of lubrication??


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I am not sure what you ate, in that there were no "chocolate covered strawberries". We did have certain samples of "items" that are best left unmentioned in this, a family thread, which we were going to bring in to have the vet check for worms. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Cameo

Well, I was sure it was zinfandel - after all I did get one glass out of the whole bottle. I don't know what it was that you ate - I had assumed that you had also helped yourself to the rest of the strawberries - I only got a few of them too. If it wasn't you who ate them, who did?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, what strawberries????


----------



## Cameo

the ones with the ends dipped in chocolate. They were on the end of the table
beside the veggie platter and dip. Next to the glasses and the bottle of zinfandel. Or what was lefty of the bottle after Carex drank it.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Actually, if anyone 'ate too many chocolate-covered strawberries', it would be me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, I hope you realize that you ate ALL of the doxies special foods, which are organic and formulated especially for short and long dogs. Gone is all of their Urban Carnivore and Urban Wolf foods. Gone also is Daisy's urine sample and gone are their stool samples needed to check for worms. God help Carex is he goes through the "change" once again, and you do NOT want doxie worms.........they are long and mean.


----------



## Ena

Quite the adventures in here today!
Dr.G. Praying for positive pee


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, "positive pee" means Daisy shall have puppies sometime between Halloween and Remembrance Day.................and that Carex may be a father in 9 months.


----------



## Cameo

Carex........where did you go?.........oh my gosh Dr G, what if he is turning back into a weredoxie? We have to help him. Has anyone seen Carex?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, he is fine until Saturday, when the full moon rises. And, when it does, we shall all be hoping for a miracle. Look to the west, my friends, and be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Cameo

Uh tomorrow is Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, yes, today if Friday, and on Saturday, there is a full moon. Thus, all is fine for now............but tomorrow night, when the full moon rises in the east, I shall wonder what horrors await Carex as the sun sets in the west, and......................... We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Carex. Hopefully, you shall not have to be administered the "silver bullet treatment" to end your reign of doxie terror should you prove to be a WareDoxie once again.


 Dr. G,

Remember as protector of the Shang, I shall come to her aid at a moments notice. My .357 is always at hand. I will not enjoy what I may have to do, but in the name of honour, duty and valor, I will do what I have to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, "semper fidelis". Remember, you shall need silver bullets to bring down Carex should he turn into a WareDoxie. Get him before he burrows underground, or we shall never find him.


----------



## MaxPower

If you need me I am there.

We shall meet in our secret location so I can pick up the surplus of silver bullets from you (you do supply the bullets don't you?). I will need .357 magnum and .22 cal.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, as always, you shall get you silver bullets, anti-doxie injections, and a copy of MacNutt's "Life after Death". God speed, mon ami. The fate of ehMacLand rests in your hands. Aim straight and aim true if you must.........but don't shoot until you see the whites of his eyes, and the glint of his snarl.


----------



## MaxPower

If the time comes I will defend ehMacLand to the bitter end. As I have said before, I will not enjoy doing what I have to do, if it ever comes down to it.

Until I am called to defend ehMacLand, I shall pray for Carex.


----------



## MaxPower

I've just come back from patrols of ehMacLand, And there have been no reports of any strange goings on.

With that in mind, off I go to bed with my trusty side arm under my pillow, ready, in case I need to get it in a hurry.

Everyone can sleep well tonight knowing that I am at the watch.

Good Night John-boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember the motto of The Shang, MP -- "Death before Dishonor" and "Live Free or Die". Our prayers are with Carex tomorrow night, but our hopes are with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Knowing that MP is armed and ready, I too shall call it a night. Good night, one and all. Keep your doors and windows locked tomorrow night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix, and may the peace of the doxies be with you.


----------



## SINC

The Nose knows, good night Mrs Cal!


----------



## Cameo

I'm off to bed now too. Feel safer knowing MP is on the alert.
Take care all. We will pray for Carex.

'night


----------



## MaxPower

I am up and ready to serve both Coffee and ehMaxLand. The coffee is on and breakfast is ready to be made.

No signs of Carex last night, but I assume that tonight may be different. At least we can begin the day without fear.


----------



## MaxPower

My wife and I bought two Halloween costumes for MaxPower Jr. We couldn't decide onMonkey or the Chicken. 

In the end he likes the Monkey better so I think he will be that.


----------



## RevMatt

Did someone say coffee?

Another day, and the wee hours of the morning finally brought relief from the teething and high fever that made my daughter so miserable all day and the night before. So she is chipper, and I'm sure I will be rested at some point today.

Both of those costumes are cute, MP. How old is you little one? Ours is two, so this will be her first Halloween, really. Not sure what the plans are costume wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee and tea are fresh and ready for any and all. Good morning, my friends.


----------



## MBD

Good morning everyone. It's nice to be back at the Shang. I was away for a while as my mom was in the hospital but all is well now!


----------



## RevMatt

! Post 666! Run in fear!


----------



## MaxPower

My little guy is 19 months. He will be two on Feb 1.

Sorry to hear of your little one's teething troubles. Fortunately for us, MaxPower Jr, has never had any problems with teething. He has had his share of health problems though. Hospitalized twice etc etc. The Doctors finally figured out it is sinusitis. So he is currently on a run of Antibiotics for three weeks to kill the bacteria. If this doesn't work, he has to get his adenoids and tonsils removed. So be thankful it is only teething.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks for the tea Dr. G, mmmmm. I brought the muffins.

MP - Those costumes are adorable and I agree with your son in choosing the monkey. 

RevMatt - Teething is an awful time for babies and adults both. Poor little mites and stressful on Mom and Dad. I have four sons, youngest at 16 now, but remember the sleepless nights and fussy babies. Glad to hear the fever is down, that always made me nervous.

666?


----------



## MaxPower

There is 666 the number of the devil. Then there is 668 the neighbour of the devil


----------



## RevMatt

Ouch, MP, that is unfortunate indeed. Hope the antibiotics work for you. Surgery would not be fun at all.


----------



## MBD

MaxPower said:


> There is 666 the number of the devil. Then there is 668 the neighbour of the devil


LOL! I'm going to use that one!


----------



## MBD

MaxPower said:


> The Doctors finally figured out it is sinusitis. So he is currently on a run of Antibiotics for three weeks to kill the bacteria. If this doesn't work, he has to get his adenoids and tonsils removed. So be thankful it is only teething.


 How awful! I have chronic sinusitis myself and I know how awful and painful it is - this happened when I got old though  I hope your little guy gets better soon & never gets it again! I'll send some positive sinus vibes his way!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I actually slept in until 7 this morning, unusual for me. Could it have been that we had company last night until midnight?


----------



## cheshire_cat

MaxPower said:


> There is 666 the number of the devil. Then there is 668 the neighbour of the devil



I curious...does the wife of the devil have her own number?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I curious...does the wife of the devil have her own number?" 999. It is the Yin and the Yang of the occult.


----------



## Ena

Good morning everyone. Thanks for keeping a lemon poppy seed muffin for me. My fave.
I know I was taking a risk, but I left a window open last night. Something woke me up at midnight. Not sure what it was. I sure hope that it wasn't Carex.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, did you not see the four doxies encircling the table with the lemon poppy seed muffin?? They were guarding it so that only YOU could claim it this morning. Such loyalty...........and restraint. Jack will eat ANYTHING.

It is tonight, the night of the full moon, that we all have to worry.


----------



## Dr.G.

That was a grand party you all gave to Betty Joan Perske last night in The Shang. Even though she is actually 81, and not 80 as was written on the cake, she was touched that you remembered her birthday. She apologized that her previous two husbands, Humphrey Bogart and Jason Robards, could not attend, in that they were both dead. Boggy was a lover of smooth-haired doxies. Still, Betty Joan wanted me to extend my thanks to you all for attending.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Ena said:


> Thanks for keeping a lemon poppy seed muffin for me. My fave.



mine too...yummy


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, I shall keep this in mind. We would need to establish your Doxie Identity Card, which merely contains your body scent from your ankle. This way, the doxies shall let you pass, rather than rip off your ankle.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good afternoon all. Good to see everyone is eating nice and healthy. I brought in some banana bread my mom just made, in case anyone is interested. I just have to wrap up some homework before I go [later this evening] to my cousin's college graduation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the banana bread, AA.


----------



## da_jonesy

cheshire_cat said:


> I curious...does the wife of the devil have her own number?


What is their area code? We could give them a shout. 


PS. I have no sympathy for that guy... ha ha ha


----------



## Sonal

I take it then, da_jonesy that you weren't pleased to meet him and wouldn't guess his name?


----------



## da_jonesy

Sonal said:


> I take it then, da_jonesy that you weren't pleased to him and wouldn't guess his name?


I wouldn't even... let him introduce himself.


----------



## Dr.G.

"What is their area code? We could give them a shout." It is 333, which is 999-666.


----------



## Dr.G.

The full moon has risen here in St.John's, which means it is on its way to where Carex is living. So begins the WearDoxie watch. I met MaxPower at our secret location at the corner of Walk and Don't Walk, to provide him with his silver bullets, so all we can do now is wait. Without Daisy's urine sample, we don't know if she is pregnant. If Carex turns amorous tonight, then this is a sign that she is pregnant, with puppies due between Halloween and Rememberance Day. If not...............well, Carex is in for one hell of a night. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, did you not see the four doxies encircling the table with the lemon poppy seed muffin?? They were guarding it so that only YOU could claim it this morning. Such loyalty...........and restraint. Jack will eat ANYTHING.
> It is tonight, the night of the full moon, that we all have to worry.


Pretty hard to miss those doxies with their guard hairs up. Thank goodness I finally got my Doxie Identity Card. Wore it around my ankle just to be sure of being able to get past the fearsome foursome to the muffin.


----------



## Sonal

da_jonesy said:


> I wouldn't even... let him introduce himself.


Well, what's puzzling me is the nature of your game.


----------



## da_jonesy

Sonal said:


> Well, what's puzzling me is the nature of your game.


My game? very good.  however I heard that he trapped some troubadours before they reached Bombay.

But that must have been a while ago since we now call it Mumbai.

I had even heard that he was a man of wealth and taste... but I couldn't believe that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, that was a very wise move on your part. Doxie ID cards are a MUST now in the Cafe.


----------



## Cameo

Well then Dr G - will you send me my doxie ID's? Please?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you need to take a small cotton swab of your ankles, taking great care to mark the baggies containing the right and left ankle swab respectively. This will be sniffed by each of "The Fearsome Foursome", and then your ID shall be forthcoming.


----------



## Cameo

Tout suite. Or however that is spelt.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies were outside howling at the full moon. An mournful, wailing howl.......much like in the movie "Hounds of the Baskervilles", with Basil Rathbone. They used doxies to make the howling of the hounds on Baskerville Manor.


----------



## MaxPower

I have just completed one of my many rounds tonight of ehMacLand searching for any strange WearDoxie like creatures that I can only assume might be Carex. So far nothing has turned up. Thank you Dr. G for the acquisition of the silver bullets.

Fear not. I will be keeping post to ensure the safety of all ehMacers.

Off to do another round.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maintain absolute vigilance, MP, and shoot to kill if the need arises. We are depending upon you. "Death before Dishonor" and "Semper fidelis". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Where is that serum? Didn't that work before? There must be some left.


----------



## Dr.G.

In popular folklore, a werewolf is a man who is transformed, or who transforms himself, into a wolf in nature and appearance under the influence of a full moon. The werewolf is only active at night and during that period, he devours infants and corpses. According to legend, werewolves can be killed by silver objects such as silver arrows and silver bullets. When a werewolf dies he is returned to his human form.

The word "werewolf" is a contraction of the old-Saxon word wer (which means "man") and wolf --werwolf, manwolf. A Lycanthrope, a term often used to describe werewolves, however, is someone who suffers from a mental disease and only thinks he has changed into a wolf.

The early legends originated in what is now southern Germany, as swarms of dachshunds came from deep within the Black Forest and spread out over Europe. With their spread came "the Black Death", aka "The Plague". It is now understood that it was not the dachshunds that spread the plague, but the fleas on the doxies that went to the rats of Europe, who were the actual breeding ground of the plague. However, ever since that time, dachshunds have been blamed, feared and branded as the "ultimate evil". Sadly, there may be scientific proof linking the dachshunds of Europe to the werewolves of Europe. 

"Even a man who is pure in heart 
And says his prayers by night, 
May become a wolf when the wolf-bane blooms,
And the autumn moon is bright."

Source: F. Asmus and O. Knoop, "Der Werwolf zu Alt-Merrin," Sagen und Erzählungen aus dem Kreise Kolberg-Körlin (Kolberg: Druck und Verlag der C. F. Post'schen Buchhandlung und Buchdruckerei, 1898), p. 42.

Source: Karl Bartsch, Sagen, Märchen und Gebräuche aus Meklenburg (Wien: Wilhelm Braumüller, 1879), v. 1, no. 182, pp. 147-148.


----------



## MaxPower

Excelsior!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ever onward.......ever upward.........in victory may you rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

"For while the tired waves, vainly breaking,
Seem here no painful inch to gain,
Far back, through creeks and inlets making,
Comes silent, flooding in, the main.

And not by easlern windows only,
When daylight comes, comes in the light;
ln front the sun climbs slow, how slowly,
But westward, look, the land is bright."

Longfellow


----------



## MaxPower

I fear this may very well be my last post here in the Shang. I have heard some strange sounds coming out of the Westerly most forest. Like constant digging and snarling. I have to go and investigate, for I fear that this may be our own Carex.

The .357 Magnum and Beretta .22 are loaded with silver bullets and ready to serve me. My senses are honed to stalk the WearDoxie and my reflexes are sharp.

Fare me well fellow Shangers for I may never return.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower..................read and heed.

O Ship Of State
Henry Wadsworth Longfellow

Thou, too, sail on, O Ship of State!
Sail on, O Union, strong and great!
Humanity with all its fears,
With all the hopes of future years,
Is hanging breathless on thy fate!
We know what Master laid thy keel,
What Workmen wrought thy ribs of steel,
Who made each mast, and sail, and rope,
What anvils rang, what hammers beat,
In what a forge and what a heat
Were shaped the anchors of thy hope!
Fear not each sudden sound and shock,
’Tis of the wave and not the rock;
’Tis but the flapping of the sail,
And not a rent made by the gale!
In spite of rock and tempest’s roar,
In spite of false lights on the shore,
Sail on, nor fear to breast the sea!
Our hearts, our hopes, are all with thee.
Our hearts, our hopes, our prayers, our tears,
Our faith triumphant o’er our fears,
Are all with thee,—are all with thee!


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, -- "Thou, too, sail on, O Powerful Max.
Sail on, O Warrior, strong and great!
Humanity with all its fears,
With all the hopes of future years,
Is hanging breathless on thy fate!"


----------



## MaxPower

Sorry. I had to stop and get some coffee over at the Cafe.

Onward and Upward!


----------



## Dr.G.

As midnight approaches here in St.John's, the clouds start to drift on in and hide the light of the full moon. All is quiet..........with no howling doxies...........they must know something...............or that someone is afoot outside........prowling..........or maybe even stalking..................or they might just be tired...............we shall see.

Godspeed, MaxPower.


----------



## Dr.G.

If Carex survives this night, we shall again have a fine bruch at the Cafe Chez Marc. If not, we shall have a wake in his honor and memory.


----------



## MaxPower

Forgot to take a restroom break.

Onward!


----------



## Cameo

Take great care Maxpower and try to bring Carex back safely and alive. We would miss him terribly.


----------



## MaxPower

*MaxPower sneaks into the Cafe only to be stopped by four very alert Doxies. It is a good thing he has his identity badge with him.*

Sorry. Need something to eat for the road.

I will defend the ehMacLand till my very last breath!!!


----------



## Cameo

We know MP and I for one feel quite safe tonight knowing you are on the alert.
We have all the faith in ehmacland in you.


----------



## Cameo

Well, I am off to bed. G'night all. Stay safe MP. Dr. G - keep the fearsome foursome near tonight. I have sent in my swabs for my ID as per request.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Rest in peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to say good night to one and all, and to send out my silent prayers to Carex..............and to MaxPower, if need be. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Dr.G. said:


> CC, I shall keep this in mind. We would need to establish your Doxie Identity Card, which merely contains your body scent from your ankle. This way, the doxies shall let you pass, rather than rip off your ankle.



Sure ding Dr. G will you send me my Doxie ID's?


----------



## Ena

Time for me to get sub-duvet for the night. Work tomorrow so it'll be some time before I can check to see for news of Carex. Trying to be opimistic.
MaxPower. Be calm, be brave and watch for the signs.


----------



## MaxPower

I have returned from my rounds of ehMacLand.

The strange noises I heard was in fact our own Carex who had been transformed into a WearDoxie. I gave chase, but WearDoxies, are very quick and agile, burrowing at any given notice.

I managed to corner him at a remote part of the Shang, he was in my sights.

What none of you knew however, is that we have a covert operative armed with the antiserum. I can't give out her identity, except that she is 90 lbs soaking wet, and has a thing for Zinfandel. out of the cover she raised her crossbow, with an arrow tipped with the antiserum. It hit it's mark true. Now time will tell if the antiserum was effective.

A long night, a pot of coffee is on and breakfast is being made.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, that is good news. The antiserum, known by its scientific name as "Graciezinfandel Cameoconcoction" is one of the strongest and most potent chemicals known to modern man. Think of mixing LSD, Plutonium 235, crack cocaine and some of MacNutt's pure spring water together. Let us hope it has its desired effects..............because the "side effects" are too horrible to even consider.

Good work, MP. Longfellow would be proud.


----------



## Dr.G.

As it is nearly 3PM here in St.John's, it means that the sun should have risen throughout ehMacLand.............thus, the crisis is either over (and Carex may be a father in 9 months)...................or, we are all going to live in fear if MP's efforts were not successful. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Afternoon everyone. Had quite a late night last night so kinda dragging my feet today. Any news of Carex?

Missed brunch again, but found some tea left over so I am going to nuke it and take it onto the patio and sit between the ferns, you know that peaceful little corner with the bench?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, why don't you let me make you some fresh tea? Sit and relax and I shall bring it out to you on the patio.


----------



## Cameo

oooh, you are wonderful! 

thank you


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, no problem. My wife gives me the same sort of "Oh, you are so sweet" when I bring her up a cup of tea or coffee I have made for the two of us.


----------



## Cameo

See, it must be true then


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of truth, I have been looking through the Bible for some thoughts to help out Carex should the worst have taken place last night. Here is what I have found so far"

“Therefore I will wail and howl, I will go stripped and naked: I will make a wailing like the dachshunds, and mourning as the owls” (Micah 1:8). 

"A Doxie Werewolf shall not enter into the congregation of the Lord: even to his tenth generation shall he not enter into the congregation of the Lord" (Deuteronomy 23:2). 

"And he went up from thence unto Bethel: and as he was going up by the way, there came forth little children out of the city, and mocked him, and said unto him, Go up, thou Were Doxie. And he turned back, and looked on them, and cursed them in the name of the Lord. And there came forth two she doxies out of the wood, and tare forty and two children of them" (2 Kings 2:23-24). 

“If ye will not hear, and if ye will not lay it to heart, to give glory unto my name, saith the Lord of hosts, I will even send a curse upon you, and I will curse your blessings: yea, I have cursed them already, because ye do not lay it to heart. Behold, I will send forth Were Doxies amongst your tribe; and one shall take you away with it” (Malachi 2:2-3). 

“And I will bring distress upon men, that they shall walk like blind men, because they have sinned against the Lord: and their blood shall be poured out as dust, and their flesh as the Were Doxie” (Zephaniah 1:17). 

"The Lord shall smite thee with doxies; and they shall pursue thee until thou perish. And thy heaven that is over thy head shall be brass, and the earth that is under thee shall be iron. The Lord shall make the rain of thy land powder and dust: from heaven shall it come down upon thee, until thou be destroyed" (Deuteronomy 28:22-24).


----------



## Dr.G.

Daisy is starting to look and act as if she was pregnant, so I guess it is safe to go to sleep now. 

Good night, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Good night Dr G. Sleep tight and don't let the bedbugs bite as the saying goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

I never worry about bedbugs................just doxies. Actually, they don't bite, but they try to burrow under the covers and I do NOT like waking up to something licking my toes.

So, sleep tight and may tomorrow's sunrise find you happier than today's sunset left you.


----------



## Peter Scharman

"Let not the doxies to enter the sleep domain of the master, for he who lies down with dogs shall wake up with flees. Beware the lick of the dog, as ye shall not know the time when it will occur. Know that many are licked, but few are chosen. And know also that the last shall be first, but the first shall not be last."
Doxeronomy 1:1:1

Evenin' folks! I was just fiddling on the computer and thought I'd stop in and say hello. It's been a while. I haven't fordotten you, just not spending much time on the net anymore. My wife and I just rteturned from our first cruise. We went to Bermuda and loved it. This is the last day before getting back to work, so I'm spending the last of the leisure time puddling around on the net. I heard Dr. G calling, so thought I'd better stop in and say hello to my long lost brother and vaudville partner. We sure had some good fun in the ol' days, eh Dr. G? I have fond memories of that time together and it helped me during a darker period of my life.
I see that the mayor enjoyed his birthday iPod....that was a great idea!
Cameo, if there's ever a KW area get-together, please drop me an e-mail so I can join in.
Take care and God bless!

Peter


----------



## MaxPower

Nice to see you back Peter. We knew there was an element missing in the Shang.

Any way, last night was a long one. It is best I turn in (or out) for the night. As always I will be sleeping with one eye open to defend ehMacLand from WareDoxies if the need be.


----------



## Cameo

Hey Peter - glad to see you back, we missed you. I have tried to encourage a get together - no one really seems to get a serious answer back - but will be sure to let you know if we do.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Thanks for the welcome back. I don't know how much I'll be around, though. Cameo, if no one else seems intrested, we can always meet one day for a coffe and a Macland chat. You seem pretty nice and friendly and it's good to meet fellow Mac users. I've sold many a computer and have performed troubleshooting and repairs over the years in the KW area.


----------



## Cameo

I bought my desktop (9500, dual processor) from you about 6 or so years ago through a friend in Cambridge who bought his 9600 from you. We never met though.


----------



## minnes

Good Morning Shangers!
Hey peter and I both return after a spell away!
I thought I would pop in , since Im up early anyway for a job today.
All is reasonable for me lately, I hope all is well with evryone here.

I'll Be back in Tonight to check in on things.
Mark


----------



## Dr.G.

The prodigal sons have returned. 

Peter, I see that you have been reading the doxie bible once again, albeit not the abridged and edited version that spells "fleas" correctly. Still, it is good to have you back......................and you too, Minnes.

I heard that you had bought your own cruise ship and part of the island of Bermuda. That was quite the purchase. Kudos, my brother and partner.


----------



## RevMatt

Another week, and back to the desk. Greetings, all. Very slow getting started this week, but some weeks are like that


----------



## Carex

Ahh, back and ready to go. This Were-doxie thing ain't so bad once you get used to the fleas and the blood lust!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, this means Daisy is not pregnant............but she is looking pregnant..........this could only mean.....................I did not think it possible...................it has not happened since 1673 in Bavaria.........................but, if it is going to be, I shall accept it calmly. However, if YOU are the father of Daisy's pups, what shall they look like?????????????????????????


----------



## Carex

What shall they look like? Gorgeous dahling, gorgeous!!

I leave for the weekend and the post count in the Shang goes crazy. Must have been some edgy people in here. 

Luckily for all, my wife took the precaution of taking me to a remote village in the interior of BC so that I would not encounter people. I was locked in a small room with our two stout-hearted dogs to stare me down if things got weird. 

I don't know who that was that MP and the "Secret Operative" got with the anti-serum. I see peter showed up recently in the Shang, perhaps he is inflicted but unaware?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, what about puppy-support??? Daisy is a US and Canadian champion, having earned her AKC and CKC points. Do you have any awards? If these pups are going to be show quality, and sold for $1000 each, we need to know your awards and liniage.


----------



## RevMatt

This has taken a slightly disturbing turn. But since I suspect that Carex, however pure blood his lineage, is not pure bred doxie, he may be owing more than just puppy support.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> Peter, I see that you have been reading the doxie bible once again, albeit not the abridged and edited version that spells "fleas" correctly.


I was indeed reading the abridged version. It was just a typo error. Did you know that "if you lie down with sheep, you wake up with _fleece_"?

As for the cruise ship, I did not buy it because it was getting older and I want a new one. I can't buy land on Bermuda because I don't come from Bermudian ancestry. If I were to meet certain conditions, I may be able to purchase land and reside there for a one-time tax of $1000,000. I'll have to wait for a few months until the PS&MG dividend cheque comes in before I can afford that.

Cameo, I trust that the computer that you bought served you well. Who bought the unit for you?

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, sorry to hear of that news. Maybe a new yacht would be in order for Christmas? You shall never know what is under your tree until Christmas morning, so no peaking. Re the Bermuda land deal, I arranged to have it placed under the name of Lord Jason Jinglestars, First Chancellor of the Exchecquer for Bermuda. Since he has been dead for a short while, I figured no one would mind. So, enjoy you cruise comes the new year on your own yacht (237 feet long), and your own Bermuda estate. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, do not worry, WereDoxies and real doxies mate by licking the ear of each other. Sexual mating and "begatting" is strictly for doxie to doxie relationships. Still, I was hoping that the lineage that Carex brought into this "union" would go back further than Am.Ch. Willerhaven Anastasia and Am.Ch. Solo's Harbormaster, who are Daisy's greatgrandparents.


----------



## Cameo

Peter, the computer still works great - I had some issues - finally found out that the issue was with the hard drive - replaced the 4GB with a 120GB and have not had any problems since. Desktop is still on 9.1 but I have a powerbook now with Panther on it that is my main machine.


----------



## Carex

Dr. G, let me tell you a little bit about my features so that you can rest at ease. 

With the exception of jaw, eyebrows, and ears, my whole body is covered with a uniform tight, short, thick, rough, hard, outer coat but with a finer, somewhat softer undercoat everywhere distributed between the coarser hairs. I have a distinctive beard and eyebrows. On the ears the hair is shorter than on the body, almost smooth. I don't have any sort of soft hair in the outercoat or on top of my head. Nor do I have long, curly, or wavy hair, or hair that sticks out irregularly in all directions. I have a robust thickly haired tail that gradually tapering to a point. I do NOT have a flag tail. 

My most endearing feature? My lovely knuckled over front legs.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> RevMatt, do not worry, WereDoxies and real doxies mate by licking the ear of each other. .


Interesting....that's exactly how I do it as well.

Carex, going by your description, I believe we've met at a party a couple of years ago. Some thought we looked like brothers, but I assured them that my only brothers were Dr. G and my other brother Pete.

Cameo, I'm glad to hear that you got good service from the 9500. I have a G3 card and RAM if you're interested.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, from your description, here is a possible picture or two of you -- Any resemblances???

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=312522935203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=612522935203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=333821487203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=719924167203


----------



## Carex

The one with the glasses is likely closest. Hope that isn't a female!!


----------



## Peter Scharman

I wear glasses as well, so that's why people probably thought we were brothers. The one with the tongue hanging out looks a bit like my _other_ brother Pete. He is a group/pack leader in the Orthodoxie Church.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's Jack, aka "Cool Hand Jack" or "Silent Jack". He is the sweetest of our four, and is only now starting to bark. He is NOT at all aggressive, which makes him the "odd dog out" of the "Fearsome Foursome". However, since he is the biggest of the four, he is needed in this group. Jack's nickname as a pup was "fuzz", as you can see by his pics.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=422624167203


http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=835724167203


----------



## Cameo

Peter - I have already update to the G3, I will think about the RAM - don't remember if I updated that or not. 

Carex, you sound adorable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex and Gracie......... with Gracie being the cute one on the right. This is one of my favorite shots of Rootie and Daisy.


http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=525442935203


----------



## Peter Scharman

Is there any dachumentary to gop with these photos? Any shots of the Dancing Doxies doing the dogtrot?
Cute photo!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, we have a pic of Daisy doing the "Jumpin' Jack Flash"
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=344411588203

Here's a couple of pics of them doing the Mombo
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=557511588203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=833511588203


And here is a pic of "Will the circle of doxies be unbroken?" (the circle was broken when Daisy became camera shy)
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=728121588203


----------



## Cameo

sheesh, you're gonna get Carex in trouble with his other half. Then he'll be mad at me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I am sure that Carex's wife will not object to his "moments" with Gracie once a month on the night of the full moon. I mean, after all, look at those eyes of Gracie....so sweet and innocent. What WereDoxie could resist???


----------



## Cameo

You are so cute


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> Here's a couple of pics of them doing the Mombo


Looks like the back feet are having trouble keeping in step with the front. Is that the four step?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, are you saying that into a mirror? I don't see Rootie/Carex as "cute". Daisy/Gracie is "cute", and as a puppy she was a real cuddle bunny to Rootie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, this is why giraffes and doxies are considered to be freaks of nature. By the time the brain sends signals to the back paws, the front paws are doing their own thing.


----------



## Ena

Gosh it's 'hairy' in here today


----------



## cheshire_cat

you said it Ena


----------



## cheshire_cat

i just got back from a swim in the clubhouse pool, so you'll have to excuse the dripping hair  

it was a good swim after a long time tho. pool is at a nice 75 degrees. was able to practice my diving and playing with the noodles  

the doxies enjoyed it too. they are very good at doggie padel. you should be proud Dr. G.
Oh and here they come and...oh no...drying themselves! AAHH!


----------



## AppleAuthority

You should see my hair! It resembles the hair in my avatar, but slightly longer, and a bit more, say, curly.


----------



## Cameo

CC - I found a big clean towel for you - left it on the bench by the pool.
Just don't let the doxies see it or they may drag it away on you.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Cameo...not sure if you saw but the doxies surprised me from behind and I fell back into the pool...towel and all  

anymore dry towels?


----------



## Cameo

I have one - I will leave it by the juice bar, actually ON the juice bar. Should be far enough away that the doxies can't cause you any difficulties. I am putting some doxie treats over to the right to distract them for you.


----------



## cheshire_cat

kudos


----------



## Ena

CC. A word to the wise if I may. Please don't forget to dry well between your toes. I think I heard that doxies are attracted by that sort of damp smell.


----------



## Cameo

So how are things going with you CC...I hope you are enjoying it here, you have shown yourself to have a lovely sense of fun and I quite enjoy your posts.


----------



## Cameo

You too Ena.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Ena said:


> CC. A word to the wise if I may. Please don't forget to dry well between your toes. I think I heard that doxies are attracted by that sort of damp smell.



Thanks for the tip Ena. I'll be sure to remember that.


----------



## Ena

Cameo said:


> You too Ena.


Cameo, you too with thanks for making me


----------



## cheshire_cat

Cameo said:


> So how are things going with you CC...I hope you are enjoying it here, you have shown yourself to have a lovely sense of fun and I quite enjoy your posts.



Thanks Cameo. I'm doing pretty good. I'm getting a feel for things around here. I read abit of the beginning of this thread...trying to make sense of the ramblings and such from various posters. Being entertained from various threads and the responses from people when I'm at work (i'm so bad). Its all good 

How are things going with you and everyone here in ehMac?


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, the doxies got your towel..............and now there is not much left of it. Sorry.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=735124167203


----------



## Dr.G.

One of the doxies must be punished for the transgression against the towel. I have selected Jack...........because he looks guilty. Bad Jack!!!!!

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=950361487203


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting late here in St.John's and so I shall bid you all a peaceful good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Good night Dr G.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Dr.G. said:


> One of the doxies must be punished for the transgression against the towel. I have selected Jack...........because he looks guilty. Bad Jack!!!!!


Don't be too harsh on him Dr. G


----------



## Ena

Good night everyone. If you have any troubles tomorrow may they all be little ones.


----------



## Carex

Good night everyone


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## RevMatt

Would love to be at home and able to chat to you all today, but I must instead go to a day long meeting. Have fun!

edit - w00t! I appear to be a full citizen all of a sudden


----------



## cheshire_cat

RevMatt said:


> edit - w00t! I appear to be a full citizen all of a sudden


hehe yeah...you're a full citizen when you reach 30 posts


----------



## Peter Scharman

cheshire_cat said:


> hehe yeah...you're a full citizen when you reach 30 posts


Take a look at Dr.G's number....he's a SENIOR citizen! 
In fairness to him, his job requires him to be wired to his computer all day. In my case, I made a calculation one day of how much time I had ben spending on the forum/computer and realized I needed to make a change in my lifestyle. My "productivity" had slipped too far and I neded to shake the addiction. That's why I've not been heard from for some time. But I had to come and say hi to my old friends again, although I will probably disappear agian for a while. Have a great day, everyone!!


----------



## Carex

Peter, this is for you. 

Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Peter, we love you so 
And we want you to know 
That we going to miss your love 
The minute you walk out that door 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 

Peter, we love you so 
And we want you to know 
That we going to miss your love 
The minute you walk out that door 
Please don't go 
Don't go 
Don't go away 
Please don't go 
Don't go 
We're begging you to stay 

If you leave 
At least in my lifetime 
We've had one dream come true 
We were blessed to be loved 
By someone as wonderful as you 

Please don't go 
Don't go 
Don't go away 
Please don't go 
Don't go 
We're begging you to stay 
Hey, hey, hey 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Peter, we love you so 
And we want you to know 
That we're gonna to miss your love 
The minute you walk out that door 
Please don't go 
Don't go 
Don't go away 
Hey, hey, hey 
We need your love 
Down on our knees 
Beggin' you please, please, please 
Don't go 
Don't you hear me Peter 
Don't you leave us now 
Oh no, no don't go 
Please don't go 
We want you to know 
That we, we, we, we love you so 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go 
Please don't go


----------



## Peter Scharman

Carex said:


> Peter, this is for you.


Gee,,,,, gosh.....um,.. gee, I don't know what to say (blush). That was very touching. 

I'll stay for at least another day
But baby I have to go
Please, let me go

Carex, are you the "C" in KC & The Sunshine band? Can you sing that song for me?? It could be re-re-released and all the proceeds go to the hurricane fund.
Ironically, Muddy Waters once recorded a song named "Baby, Please Don't Go" in which he begged his baby not to go to New Orleans.


----------



## Carex

I hardly know ye Peter, but others hereabouts know you quite well and I sure they miss your regular presence. 

There may be some KC and the Sunshine Band connection there. They were popular in my formative years after all. 

And that's the way, uh huh, uh huh, I like it, uh huh, uh huh.


----------



## Peter Scharman

"oh, do a little dance, make a little love,
get down tonight, get down tonight,
do a little dance, make a little love,
get down tonight, get down tonight"

(head boppin' to the tune)

Carex, you DID know that "Please Don't Go" was a KC & The Sunshine Band song, right? They used to play as a warm-up act for The Peter & Dr. G Comedy & Vaudeville Show, along with The Dancing Doxies. Harry Casey (KC) still comes over to the mansion for my swimming party when he's in Canada. PS&MG Inc. is hoping to purchase the song rights from him in the future. If I mannage to buy a place in Bermuda, I'll have the band over for the housewarming party. You guys will also be invited.  Elton, Paul and Mick will probably also come.


----------



## Carex

I see we are on the horns of a misunderstanding. You started with the question:


> Carex, are you the "C" in KC & The Sunshine band?


I responded that there may be a connection:


> There may be some KC and the Sunshine Band connection there.


Your interpretation was that I was attempting to make a connection between the song and the band. 


> Carex, you DID know that "Please Don't Go" was a KC & The Sunshine Band song, right?


What I should/could have said was that KC actually stood for "Kid Carex" or that my mother named me after KC or some such thing. 

Housewarming sounds great.


----------



## Carex

Is it just me or has there been an extra dose of giddiness here in the Clubhouse over the last week or so??


----------



## cheshire_cat

an extra dose of giddiness is always good and always welcome at the Shangri-la Clubhouse.

The more the merrier I say

Peter, how much time DO you spend on this forum/computer?


----------



## Peter Scharman

Carex, ooohhh,...you're hurting my head. Let's forget that I recognized the lyrics you posted as being a KC & The Sunshine Band song and all the confusion I caused as a result of my Shangri-la fantasy banter.
Everyone is welcome to the Bermuda house-warming if it happens.

C_C, I don't spend much time on the computer anymore after I realized how many hours had drifted by because of it. However, there was a time when I was home a lot and ehMac was a theraputic instrument for me then. You'll find me in the earlier Shangi-la posts and some other threads of that time. This is a great place to be when you're looking for a meeting place...kind of like an on-line Cheers.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Peter Scharman said:


> This is a great place to be when you're looking for a meeting place...kind of like an on-line Cheers.



Thats the word...an online Cheers! It was on the tip of my tongue. Is there a Diane and Sam in the house?  How about a Woody? Casting calls for Woody!


----------



## Carex

Where everybody knows your name. Well, your pseudonym at least. 

C_C wants a woody? Perhaps you are in the wrong chat room dude


----------



## cheshire_cat

doesn't have to be Woody. It can be someone else. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Peter Scharman

C_C wants a woody? Perhaps you are in the wrong chat room dude ;)[/QUOTE said:


> I didn't want to be the one to tackle that one....glad it was you!
> 
> 
> I want to be Carla's ex-husband, Nick Tortelli. I'm not "jock" enough to be Sam or dumb enough to be Woody. Frasier, Norm and Cliff don't suit me either, although they're all good characters.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Peter Scharman said:


> I didn't want to be the one to tackle that one....glad it was you!



Do you mean me or Carex?


----------



## Carex

> or dumb enough to be Woody


Yes, but dumb in a brilliant "Kelly, kelly, kelly, kelly," kinda way. 

I would like to be Carla's short lived boyfriend Eddie LeBec who was a minor league goaltender that rose to prominence with Boston for a few shows, then tanked and got dumped.


----------



## Peter Scharman

cheshire_cat said:


> Do you mean me or Carex?


Carex brought up the "delicate" subject. The comment was for him.


----------



## SINC

Wow! I go fishing for 48 hours and look what happens. About a dozen pages, that's what!

And the return of our long lost mates Peter S and Mark I.


I feel like singing the theme from "Welcome Back Kotter"!

More later, I have a column to write and deadline is looming.


----------



## Cameo

Well after a long day I need a cuppa. This is my "I am the boss" week.
Yesterday went well, today was a little hairy. 

So a a cuppa and a little relaxation by the pool should do wonders. I have put my towel up high so the doxies can't reach it and do what they did to Cheshire's towel. Aaaahhhhhhh.................good


----------



## Ena

Cameo. I just poured some cold water over the hot stones in the sauna over at The Spa so it's lovely and steamy for you. Hope it helps you unwind.


----------



## Sonal

Well, Cameo, if you'd like some company, let me join you in that cuppa and relaxation. I'm sure you handled today's hairiness smoothly.

I've been having some hairy days myself lately. First thing on my to-do list is to write my to-do list.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, 
Your dreams were your ticket out. 
Welcome back, 
To that same old place that you laughed about.

Well, the names have all changed since you hung around, 
But those dreams have remained and they've turned around.

Who'dve thought they'd lead ya? 
(Who'dve thought they'd lead ya?) 
Back here where we need ya? 
(Back here where we need ya?)

Yeah, we tease him a lot, Cuz we've got him on the spot. 
Welcome back.

Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back. 
Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back.

_____________________________________

I am back.............what did I miss???????????

Sorry, but time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Carpe diem. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Good night Dr G.

Thanks Sonal, Ena for the company - just what I needed. Hope all is well with you both.

I start to do lists, but forget about them too fast for them to be effective.
Hope your days smooth out for you.

This thread is marvelous for unwinding, and getting mellowed out enought to relax.

Take care everyone, going for an early night I think - tomorrows another day.


----------



## TheAnalyst

Whenever I think of this thread, a song by the Rutles comes to mind.


Rutles - Shangri La Lyrics
Did you ever get the
feeling
that the truth is less
revealing
than a downright lie?
And did you think your
head was hip
to certain things it's
not equipped
to qualify?

All day long the sky is
blue
and everyone says "how
do you do"
in Shangri-La
Every day's a perfect
day
and you can go your own
sweet way
in Shangri-La

In Shangri-La...
In Shangri-La...
You can be whoever you
are
In Shangri-La

Investment with a good
return
provides the means
through which we earn
our daily bread
Insisting on an equal
cut
some people even bust a
gut
to stay ahead

All day long the sky is
blue
and no one has a lot to
do
in Shangri-La

In Shangri-La...
In Shangri-La...
You can be whoever you
are
In Shangri-La

It's a strange world we
live in
but surely we're
forgiven
if we don't know where
to turn
With paradise for hire
on the back streets of
desire
we all live and learn

All day long the sky is
blue
and everyone's in love
with you
in Shangri-La
Lovers dance and
children sing
and everybody does their
thing
in Shangri-La

In Shangri-La...
In Shangri-La...
You can be whoever you
are
In
Shangri-La-hah-hah-hah
In Shangri-La...
In Shangri-La...
You can be whoever you
are
In Shangri-La
All together now...
1... 2... 3...

Lah-dee-doo-dah
Lah-dee-dah
Here we are
in Shangri-La

_____________________________________


----------



## Carex

Falling asleep to the Rutles won't be easy but I will try. It was a little more tranquil in here when the ladies were hangin' but the place has emptied out now. Good night sweet prince. 

I'll set up the coffee maker so that it is ready for the first person that walks in in the morning.


----------



## Sonal

Mmmm.... Coffee.... Thanks for setting up the machine Carex.


----------



## SINC

Back to the office for a quick visit today, then it's off to Fort McMurray tomorrow to peddle some spindles. Then of course it will be catch up reading time in the Shang. Boy you folks are prolific posters!


----------



## Cameo

I noticed you also set up a pot ready to make tea with, thank you for your thoughtfulness Carex.

Lovely to have a little world of our own, wonderful way to de-stress after a hard day and have a little innocent, harmless, fun.

Better than the unreality of TV land.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! 

No coffee or tea for me thanks, I'll just help myself to a nice glass of cold water. Much better than that other stuff. Of course with the mornings starting to get cooler and cooler, it might be time to start looking around to see where they hid the hot chocolate...


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> B...Then of course it will be catch up reading time in the Shang...


You obviously spend more time that I do here. I think with how often I make it to the Shang "catch up reading" would constitute more reading than most books I own.


----------



## SINC

Once one has taken the time to read every post in The Shang, one is required to do catch up reading to maintain understanding of the thread.


----------



## minnes

Good Day denizens of the Shang!

Would you mind if I post about something that made me think of what a small world we live in? Ok then.

Last week I was walking down the street (here in Hamilton) when I bumped into local cartoonist-Gord Pullar, who stopped me and told me that Drawn and Quarterly cartoonist-Dave Collier was hurt while on an army training exercise, after he decided to reenlist after a few years of being out. He also told me about a local radio show that he is hosting , where he wanted to have a comics day, with Dave and I talking about independent comics. This was cool! So the next day, I went to visit cartoonist David Collier who just lives a a 30 minute walk down the street. I gave him a Glass Eye and he seemed to appreciate me coming by, so we walked around his neighborhood where he ran errands, then he asked me over for supper! Also nice. During the evening he said he was paid by the CBC to write and draw a picture - story about a big comics exhibition in Iceland. Get out your maps and you will see how this is almost more part of Europe than North America. It took place at the Iceland Capitol town of Reykjavik, in the Reykjavik Art Museum. Of all the people he bumps into while in Reykjavik, is my old pal Henrik Rehr.(artist and or writer of our own DreamTime and Oatmeal comics).
About a couple of years earlier, I gave Collier some of my books , so he knew I knew Henrik. He said "hey, you know Mark Innes? I just live down the street from him.". What are the odds of having two old friends meet at a remote country in the arctic ocean and bringing up your name.

Addendum to the above, After another web-pal Rick Olney posted on the Inter-fan message board about the Ignatz awards, awards given to non-commercial comic creators. I looked at the Nominations and noticed that our David Collier is nominated for one, for his last book. 

So, the world is a lot smaller than you might think sometimes.

Ok, I hope you dont mind my rambling, back to the usual festivities.


----------



## SINC

The story fits the thread perfectly minnes.

I enjoyed it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, give my regards to the 25,000 Newfoundlanders and Labradorians in Fort McMurray. Many of them are ex-students of mine. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, you should try the Bolor Blend we stock here at the Cafe Chez Marc. It is especially blended for Bolor and his cold Timmins' winters.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, reading through The Shang thread is like being an archeologist going through the various layers of an ancient city that has been built over. Each layer has its own bit of history. I guess the theme of friendship runs throughout The Shang thread.......with a mention or two of doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A most unique story, Minnes. Yes, it is a small world. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> ....The Shang thread.......with a mention or two of doxies.


 That's a bit of an understatement, isn't Dr. G.?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, 8913 postings in The Shang, I would say you might find the word "doxie" mentioned in a few dozen postings, if that many. This doxie-phobia has been a bit overblown, in my opinion.


----------



## MaxPower

I recall being in Florida on a family vacation with my parents. We were in a shopping mall in Clearwater and we heard someone call out "Bob!" to my Dad.

Turns out it was a business associate of his that he hadn't seen in years. Of course this type of thing was very common with my Dad.

But it is a small world indeed.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, 8913 postings in The Shang, I would say you might find the word "doxie" mentioned in a few dozen postings, if that many. This doxie-phobia has been a bit overblown, in my opinion.


 No phobia here Dr. G.

Just some friendly ribbing. But if you prefer me not to rib you I won't make any more comments about it. My intention wasn't to offend you. I have too much respect for you.

So my apologies if I offended you.


----------



## Carex

> This doxie-phobia has been a bit overblown, in my opinion.


Well they are big, hairy fang-sporting beasts and they do guard the door. They have fended off many a night prowler, myself included.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, apologies accepted. I was just about to write you out of my will, in which I left you all of my silver bullets. Paix, mon ami.

You may make fun of me, my heritage, my religion, my beliefs.................but, make fun of my doxies and that is going TOO far. 



FYI -- I trust you realize that I was NOT offended by your comments.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, now that Daisy may be pregnant (she still have to go for tests), all of the doxies go ballistic whenever anyone enters the house. Imagine when the pups are here???????????


----------



## Carex

Trouble with Tribbles??


----------



## Dr.G.

Tribbles will be moderate compared to four doxies and 2-8 pups running through the house. We shall see.


----------



## bhil

Trouble with Doxille's?


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, reading through The Shang thread is like being an archeologist going through the various layers of an ancient city that has been built over. Each layer has its own bit of history. I guess the theme of friendship runs throughout The Shang thread.......with a mention or two of doxies.


Well, I have been trying to decide what book to read next now that I am done Angels and Demons. Maybe I should just read my way through the Shang thread rather than picking up a book. Do you think the mayor would export it to a text file so I could read it as an ebook when I'm not at my computer?


----------



## MaxPower

I'm sure that might be possible since this board is database driven.

But only the Mayor would know for sure.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, apologies accepted. I was just about to write you out of my will, in which I left you all of my silver bullets. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> You may make fun of me, my heritage, my religion, my beliefs.................but, make fun of my doxies and that is going TOO far.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI -- I trust you realize that I was NOT offended by your comments.


 Dr.G.,

I was hoping you were not offended. But in the sake of diplomacy I opted for a quick apology.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, Angels and Demons is a very good book. I won't spoil the ending. Still, it does have an ending, which The Shang does not..............at least not until someone "pulls the plug", as happened in the Monster Thread. Still, "we are the people and the people keep on coming" as Steinbeck wrote in "The Grapes of Wrath".


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, the ever-vigilent keeper of the peace. This is why you are so respected here in ehMacLand, and I see you as one of the virtual friends I have made here online. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## bhil

I have already finished Angels and Demons (a couple of weeks ago), I just haven't started into at new book yet. It was definitely a great book, better (I believe) than DaVinci Code which seems to have gotten much more press.

For the fun of it, I have decided to attempt the reading of the whole Shangri-La thread. We will see if I ever managed to catch up with the current posts. For a start, I just spent a good couple of hours I should have probably been working, getting in the first 400 posts . . . only 8529 to go.

Anyways, now I must go and do the work I should have been doing before.


----------



## Ena

Having a quick after work strong cuppa tea. Don't tell Dr. G that it was the stuff put aside for Starbucks. 
Good to get home after a noisy day at work in the hospital. Poor tortured souls. Sometimes nothing helps. 
Thank goodness for diversions like ehMac


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> For the fun of it, I have decided to attempt the reading of the whole Shangri-La thread. We will see if I ever managed to catch up with the current posts. For a start, I just spent a good couple of hours I should have probably been working, getting in the first 400 posts . . . only 8529 to go.


Ah, yet another person who will brave the task of reading the entire Shang!

Good luck on your quest to understand the meaning of the Shang. As one who has read the entire thing, let me know just what it is, will you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, Starbucks serves swill compared to our coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc. It is coffee grown in an environmentally friendly manner, by farmers who own their own farms and who are paid a good price for their coffee, that is NOT picked by children.


----------



## SINC

That must be why I keep coming back for more!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, as it is written in "The Way of The Shang According to Macnutt" --

"The Shang teaches us that just before a baby is born, a doxie angel shows it everything there is to know and learn on Earth. Then at the moment of birth, the doxie angel touches the infant, and the child forgets everything. We spend the rest of our lives remembering what the doxie angel showed us. 

This is a guide to the meaning of life. It does not describe one view of the meaning of life and recommend you adopt it. It helps you remember what the doxie angel showed you. The doxie angel showed you the meaning of life. In case you have not remembered yet, here is what the angel showed you."

The rest of the answers are found each day.........every day........in The Shang thread.


----------



## cheshire_cat

I've started the mission of reading this entire thread. Wish me luck.

How big was the Monster Thread? How many posts were on there before its death?


----------



## Cameo

CC - you will find it quite an enjoyable read. I have done it - the only problem is that while you are reading everyone else seems to find enjoyment in posting like crazy so you really have to put your mind to it. Good luck and enjoy. 

If you get lost just yell for help and we will send a doxie to help lead the way.
Great company too.


----------



## bhil

cheshire_cat said:


> I've started the mission of reading this entire thread. Wish me luck.


Welcome to the challenge. I may only be 400 posts in to reading the thread, but I already regret the time I missed not being around when the thread started. I can't think of a better place to come and get away from it all, than the Shangri-la Clubhouse, I'm glad I found it now. I think buried somewhere in the depths of the thread is the true meaning of life, the only problem is, will I be able to recognize it or understand it, when I finally read it?


----------



## Cameo

As I said to CC, enjoy the read bhil - and we are here to help if you need to call.
I believe that Dr G keeps a doxie on guard at all times should a shanger need one


----------



## bhil

Thanks Cameo, I am already enjoying the read, and the company. And, I've met the doxies once before so I know what to watch for if I'm in trouble...or is that if I see them I know I'm in trouble? 

Anyways, I am retiring from the clubhouse for the night, to spend the evening with my wife. Have a good evening one and all, and see you all in the morning.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Take it easy, bhil, and good luck with your reading.

Everyone else, I know its late for me to drop in. How is all this fine evening?


----------



## mamamac

cheshire_cat said:


> I've started the mission of reading this entire thread. Wish me luck.
> 
> How big was the Monster Thread? How many posts were on there before its death?


I, too, wish you luck. 

I tried to read from the beginning but ...... I could never catch up, so I will make it my..... New Year's Resolution ? 
to read the whole thread. 

I will continue to check in. I actually went to bed last night and had "goodnight gracie" echoing. Am I addicted?


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, the Monster Thread went to 53 pages, and then was stopped due to a server change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo is correct. The Doxie Emergency Rescue Squad is on-alert 24/7. Our motto is "Death before Dishonor"..........................no, wait it's "Bring 'em back alive".


----------



## Ena

Just had dinner here AA so feeling great. Quick stir-fry of lean chicken with lots of veggies and a couple of slices of dark rye bread. 
How's your life these days with school?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mamamac, yes, Gracie can be quite addictive. There is a 12 step program, but few choose to take it, in that her charms, beauty and grace make the effort pointless. So, you can try to state "Say good night, Grace", but her image and voice shall be burned into your dreams. Jung would have a great time analyzing Gracie-inspired dreams...........in that they elicit a vision of world peace and tranquility.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Remember, the way to tranquility is through serenity of mind, body and spirit. Paix.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Carex said:


> C_C wants a woody? Perhaps you are in the wrong chat room dude


*sigh* Thats not what I meant Carex


----------



## SINC

Good night Mrs Calabash, wherever you are!


----------



## Carex

Yes, Cheshire, I realize you were looking for a Woody Boyd, as in the Cheers bartender. 

It's all good. 

I think I just saw Mrs. Calabash run by my house. I can never be sure.


----------



## Carex

Oh I see a couple more nutbars are going to try to read the thread from stem to stern. I wish them luck. We will supply the coffee for the marathon and we'll see you next week sometime. At that time you will either be running down the street with no clothes on screaming, or you will be sitting in a dimly lit room with incense burning at total peace with yourself. 

Good luck and happy reading...


----------



## Moscool

Good morning from the East...

Sipping coffee tracking my replacement iBook (currently in Suzhou for the committed sinophiles). Nice sunrise.

The meaning of the Shang eh? Well you can go back to ancient Persian scriptures for definitions of paradise or look for it at the foot of the Himalayas, but I think that reading the thread will get you close:

View it as a Dervish-like experience - the spinning brings you in a state of meditation and a higher level of consciousness... Only then can you fully experience Dr G.'s writings and multiple (cross-) cultural references... Life is one large blurry and furry circle... (with the odd wagging tail)


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all, from Canada's "far east".

Moscool, yes, you understand some of the wisdom that has evolved here in The Shang. From its humble origins, it has become a non-secular oasis for those who thirst and would like to drink from the fountain of friendship. Shalom, mein landsman.


----------



## SINC

A good Alberta morning to all. I am hopping in the Suzuki and heading to Fort McMurray this morning to see if I can peddle a few spindles to a few firms up there. It is a four and one half hour drive, but I always enjoy the trip and the wildlife I always spot in particular.

I will take along my Powerbook and if the hotel has WiFi, will post later tonight. If not, I will reappear in The Shang on Friday evening.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Have a good trip SINC, I assume northern Alberta is similiar to northern Saskatchewan, if so, you should have lots of beautiful scenery to watch during the trip.

Did anyone else wake up to negative temperatures this morning? I'm glad the Shang is environmentally controlled. I think I'll go the library, check out one of the books on the history of the Shang and sit by one of the meditation pools for a while.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Cameo is correct. The Doxie Emergency Rescue Squad is on-alert 24/7. Our motto is "Death before Dishonor"..........................no, wait it's "Bring 'em back alive".


 That's kind of funny, because I had our family coat of arms researched and the motto on the crest was "Malo mori quam foedari" which I am told is roughly translated to "I would rather die than be dishonored". Maybe that means I'm part doxie.


----------



## bhil

Well, I picked up a book from the library, a cup of hot chocolate from the cafe, and I'm off to the pond to do some reading before work. I'll pop back in around noonish to see what's being served for lunch and hopefully make my 'long time in coming' 100th post.


----------



## winwintoo

I decided to check this place out when I discovered that I was never the POD on that other much disparaged thread  

Is it cold here? I don't know yet, but I guess I'll find out soon as I stand out there filling my car with that $2 gas!

I haven't gone back and read through this thread yet, that will come later, but it looks like a good place to visit so I'll try to keep up with the tone.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## mamamac

Good Morning!

Dr. G. I will think on the 12 step program...

Does that mean that I have acknowledged my problem?

Have a wonderful day to all of you. Coffee was awesome.


----------



## Cameo

Since gas prices raised my temperature along with the prices, workers not showing up - two of them - leaving me short and the driver panicking - I am dropping in here to relax for a second and to lower my blood pressure, get my heartbeat back under control...........repeat the mantra.........doxie..........doxie..........doxie..........ahem............okay... I am fine.........I am fine...........

It would be nice if they trained you in a job before leaving you to run the whole show. Doing this today by "the seat of my pants" as the saying goes.
How is it that everything happens in one day?


----------



## Cameo

winwintoo and mamamac - welcome to the shang and we sincerely hope you enjoy it here. As you can tell from my earlier post I sort of replace yoga with the "shang" Works too.

POD - well it takes time to get to everyone, so you never know who is going to show up the next day - that is as long as the bitter ones don't drown the poor thing. Sad.

Anyhow, we look forward to your joining us here, which is the important thread anyhow.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Is it cold here? I don't know yet, but I guess I'll find out soon as I stand out there filling my car with that $2 gas!


It was -1 out this morning when I left the house at 6:45. Not really cold, but enough to let us know that winter is coming, Were gas prices supposed to jump over night? I filled up yesterday, at $0.96 a litre. If you look around the city you should find serveral places still under a dollar.


----------



## ArtistSeries

Cameo said:


> POD - well it takes time to get to everyone, so you never know who is going to show up the next day - that is as long as the bitter ones don't drown the poor thing. Sad.


Well, it was nice until it was turned into a circle jerk for the Shang Gang. 
It was actually not a bad place, but tensions were felt often from the Sang Gang, who somehow felt that all saccharin and mawkishness threads.....

Please report this post for leaving doxie accident on a newspaper - I'm sure it can recover...


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, maybe you are part of the fine breeders of doxies. 

Potius Mori Quam Foedar - Death Before Dishonor, is our motto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mamamac, step one is acknowledging that Gracie is charming, witty, intelligent, graceful and beautiful. No one has really bothered to go to step two, because why would anyone want to not have such a person as a friend???


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, try "Mors ultima linea rerum est" - Death is everything's final limit. (Horace).


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, new mantras for today --
Mens agitat molem - The mind moves the matter. (Vergil)
Finis coronat opus - The ending crowns the work. (Ovid)
Factum est illud, fieri infectum non potest - Done is done, it cannot be made undone. (Plautus)
Dum spiro, spero - While I breathe, I hope. (Cicero)

Thus endeth your Latin lessons for today.

Good luck, my dear friend.


----------



## bhil

I was going to pop back in at lunch, but I got sidetracked by the "history book" again. I've knocked off another 200 posts so far today. I figure if I do another 200 tonight, and keep up a pace of 400 a day, it will only take me about 3 weeks to read the thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, good luck, my friend. Excelsior.........ever onward..........ever upward.


----------



## winwintoo

Gas was $1.07 at the Esso on Vic East. I always burn the same gas in my feeble little car because any change in it's diet upsets the poor thing so much that it become weak in the knees and starts to cough and shudder something awful.

I guess I can wait my turn to be POD as long as I'm welcome here. Do we take turns bringing coffee and doughnuts, or do we just drop loonies into the vending machines?

I like the idea of a 12-step program that only has one step. I think I can follow that.

Is it compulsory to read the whole thread, or has someone bookmarked the most important entries to make it easier for us newcomers?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you can be the Very Important Person of the Day here in The Shang. This way, there will not be a wait or a fuss over your selection. Shine brightly on your day.

There is no way to fully understand The Shang Thread except to read it in its totality. However, the main themes that seem to run throughout are friendhips, tranquility, doxies, peace, serenity, doxies, loyalty to one's friends, hope, doxies, a sharing of tears and laughter, a real sense of conpansionship.............and did I mention doxies???

So, read it all.........don't read it all...........we are just glad that you are here to brighten our day with your brightness. Cameo is our "sunshine person", so we bask daily in her brilliance and warmth.


----------



## Carex

> Is it compulsory to read the whole thread, or has someone bookmarked the most important entries to make it easier for us newcomers?


No, it is not compulsory, but it is highly enjoyable and time wasting. 

No one has bookmarked the entries because all carry equal weight and importance. So it is written in "The World According to MacNutt".


----------



## Cameo

It is days like this that I know with absolute certainty why I hang around the Shang. Always brings a smile to my face and after the day from hell I needed just that.

Found out the alarm system works really well. Also found out how to turn it off when in sounds. 

Thanks all.


----------



## winwintoo

It was a learning day for me too. I learned that there is a nicely paved but little used, back road in to the University where Mom's doctor's office is. Also learned that this gigantic new building that they spend a bazillion dollars on only has one puny little elevator and you have to walk miles from the front door to find it - there are no signs and of course no one else who uses the building regularly even knows there IS an elevator because they RUN up and down the stairs.

Also learned that the underground parking for said building has dozens of wheelchair parking stalls - right near the door, which is right near the elevator on the basement level - but the clearance of the parkade is so low that you can't get in with a builtup van.

There are push-button automatic doors to get into the building, but no push-buttons to exit from the same doors. There are push-button doors to exit, but they are located at the other end of the bank of 12 doors - quite a distance for a feeble 85 year-old to navigate.

This is all part of my on-going narrative about health care (or the high cost of it) for the elderly, especially the costs that are regularly shunted off onto the family members who didn't have the foresight to move far far away   

I realize that I have it way easier than many of the people I've run into in the last couple of months, but I'm continuing to gather information in preparation for a chat with Mr. Romanow. I'm confident he will meet with me. Hah!

On to more pleasant things. #1 son's birthday today and he's enjoying his new iPod nano and I'll be joining his family shortly for cake and good times. Come on over if you're not busy. Sorry I don't think the doxies will get along with sir bassette and master szipoo, but maybe once we introduce them they'll be ok.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## AppleAuthority

Happy birthday to your number one son, Margaret! You should put the "Happy Birthday" tune onto his new iPod nano, as his first song .

Ena, I think I'm done adjusting to high school. It seems like an easy, and actually fun routine to follow, with many new faces and things to learn. Also, I find the homework per night is substantially less.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, once again, your new mantras for today --
Mens agitat molem - The mind moves the matter. (Vergil)
Finis coronat opus - The ending crowns the work. (Ovid)
Factum est illud, fieri infectum non potest - Done is done, it cannot be made undone. (Plautus)
Dum spiro, spero - While I breathe, I hope. (Cicero)

Thus endeth your Latin lessons for today.

Good luck, my dear friend.


----------



## bhil

Since I have never read the POD thread, and feel no driving need to be declared person of the day, I will celebrate my 100th post by using it to back Dr G's declaration making Margaret the Shang's Very Important Person of the Day. Leave that other thread behind and come relax in the tranquility that is the Shang, and enjoy your special day.

Now I am off once again with a history book to the mediation pond.


----------



## Ena

Enjoying seeing more faces in here making for a pleasant sit down after work. 

Cameo. You can do it! 

AA. Good to hear of your rewarding experience so far with high-school.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, you shall receive the Very Important Poster of the Day award for your 100th posting. Ask Peter S. of the party we threw for him on posting #1000. It is still being talked about here in The Shang. So, you have joined the ranks of those who don't mind hanging out in The Shang and making friends with a flock of people who drift in and out like the tides, but are just as dependable when the need arises to share a moment of joy or sorrow. You shall not find a finer group of genuine, thoughtful and empathetic persons than those here in The Shang. 

You might even find a doxie or two running about if you look closely.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, you should be getting MORE homework in high school. What is the name of your high school??????????? I should notify the principal of this situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, here are some more mantras to help you in the near term --

Aequam memento rebus in arduis servare mentem - Remember when life's path is steep to keep your mind even. (Horace)

Audentes fortuna juvat - Fortune favors the bold. (Virgil)

Audere est facere - To dare is to do

Age. Fac ut gaudeam - Go ahead. Make my day!

The way of the doxie is straight...........the way of the doxie is straight.....


----------



## Dr.G.

All good things much come to an end, so it is again time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. "If you change the way you look at things, the things you look at will change." Dr. Wayne Dyer

Believe in yourself, and your own abilities, and tomorrow shall find you a more confident and able person to deal with whatever comes your way. Paix.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Dr. G., the name is St. Joan of Arc Secondary School. I'm quite fine however getting less homework. One hour is fine, any more in my opinion is too much.


----------



## bhil

Dr G. I have already read about the 1000th post party in my wonderings through the origin of this thread. It sounded like a fine gala and I was sorry to miss it. Maybe when I get around to my 1000th post I will have touched enough people to warrant a party equal in stature. Or, maybe we should just plan such a gala for the sake of having another gala.


----------



## bhil

AppleAuthority said:


> Dr. G., the name is St. Joan of Arc Secondary School. I'm quite fine however getting less homework. One hour is fine, any more in my opinion is too much.


Enjoy it know, but don't get to used to it. When you get to university you need to be prepared to spend a lot more time studying (ie doing voluntary homework.) The teachers there won't enforce it, and most won't care less if you do it, but will be more than happy to fail you if you don't learn the material. 

In my personal opinion high school is absolutley no preparation for the reality of university or the real world. But don't let that scare you, enjoy high school now, just be prepared for the rest of life ot be different.


----------



## SINC

Well folks the hotel does in fact have free internet access and having just returned to my room, I caught up on the postings so far today. Welcome to winwintoo and mamamac from me as well.

Quite a trip here to Fort McMurray today as I followed three huge storage tanks that took the whole width of the road for far too many klicks today. Travelling a deserted road at 65 kph is NOT my idea of fun.

After about an hour, I did manage to overtake all three and return to travel at about 105 kph. The 450 km trip which normally takes me just over four hours, today took nearly six.

I did however see one small doe deer and two magnificent bull elk with their huge rack of antlers on display for all the world to see. Too bad they did not stay on the roadside long enough for me to dig out the camera. Darn, I hate it when that happens. A rare sight today was an adult Lynx who crossed the road in front of me by about two hundred yards and gave me a good look at him. Magnificent animal!


----------



## bhil

The trip may have been long SINC, but at least you made it safe, and the hotel has internet access so you aren't completely cutoff from us. Wildlife is always amazing to see up close and in person.

Good night everyone, I will see you all in the morning.


----------



## mamamac

well dr.g. i have decided to not attend the weekly meetings 

i am sooo sorry cameo that your day was not as you deserved. it is said that we are given only what we can handle 

btw, thank you, cameo for the warm welcome

and thank you as well, sinc..... 

warm and fuzzy welcomes....... so very nice 
i did enjoy the wood stove tonight as it was a bit chilly out 
i hope you all have had a chance to sample my ginger cookies - they were still warm from the oven

an extra one for aa - the brain is glucose dependant and at least you are doing your homework
and an extra one for bhil - way to go ! on the posts !
oh heck, an extra one for all of you so no one feels left out

g'night to all of you


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning to one and all. I have an all day conference to attend, so I shall be silent until late this afternoon. Still, I am sure that you all will help yourself to whatever homemade and freshly baked/made goodies are about here at the Cafe Chez Marc. As today is the "down side" of the equinox, there is no charge. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## RevMatt

Grah. Morning. Need more caffeine. I rarely have time to keep up with this thread, but I thought I'd pop in. Although with the Doctor away today, perhaps I will be able to keep up


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Been running around a bit lately--haven't been able to pop in as much as I'd like. Hope you all are well. 

Still eating regularly and taking my vitamins, and have added a daily walk into the mix, which helps a lot for my managing my stress level. The universe had clearly been trying to tell me something for a while, and had to knock me down when I didn't listen.  I'm listening now.

What's on for breakfast?


----------



## SINC

Good morning all from Newfoundland and Labrador West, (Fort McMurray, Alberta) where it is 0 this morning with frost on the windshield.

I am enjoying a coffee here in The Shang before I hop in the 4 x 4 and head south for the four or five hour run home this morning. With a little luck, I can drop back in for afternoon tea.

Sonal, I am glad to hear that you are still following your plan and the daily walk will help. Keep up the good work.

Later.


----------



## Cameo

Morning. New Day. I am adopting one of those latin sayings, now all I have to do is learn how to pronounce it. Audere est facere - To dare is to do.
I like that one.

I handled yesterday, and upon reflection don't know what I could have done differently, so I will not lose anymore sleep over it - though I did last night.
Maybe I just worry too much. Things are back today and everyone showed up this morning so this day is covered. This week has truly been a learning experience and good for me, I generally learn best by doing.

Hope everyone is well this morning, I am leaving treats for all at the Cafe. Please help yourself.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning!

I'm having a luxurious day off today - well half day really - no commitments until this afternoon when I'll take the grandkids to the Science Centre and then they'll spend the night with me.

All's right with the world today and I'm feeling good.

Hope you're all having a good day too!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning Everyone! Wow, busy place this morning. Good thing there is lots of room.

Good attitude Cameo. If you waste all of your time worrying about what happened yesterday, you will drive yourself insane, and in the process probably make today worse. What's in the past, is in the past; learn from it and leave it behind or it will consume you, and you will end up missing hte good things all around you.

Well, I'm off for my morning read down by the meditation pond.


----------



## Carex

Fall in definitely in the air. Was fishing yesterday morning at sunrise and my hands were numb for about an hour. Couldn't wait for the sun to come up.

Is it me, or are more folks hanging out in the Clubhouse lately? Our membership drive seems to have succeeded. "A doxie in every lap" Now the Daisy has to get busy.


----------



## Sonal

It does seem that peace, tranquility and friendship are in high demand lately. 

This can only be good thing. Lots of coffee for all, plenty of muffins too.


----------



## RevMatt

Back from playgroup with my daughter. I am learning to let her play on her own, now that she wants to. I am, it should be noted, a considerably slower learner than she is. Not as cute, either.

And also in need of more caffeine again. Yay for the coffee and treats!


----------



## mamamac

Good Morning! 

Yes Carex, the membership drive worked
( the membership fees are extremely reasonable - and no dress code ). 

It's a friendly haven and there is such a positive 
feeling here. 

I am inspired by your walks, Sonal
so I will add one to my day today. 

Tks for the treats - needed for a long day today. 

Enjoy


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. As Gen. MacArthur said "I have returned." What have I missed????


----------



## SINC

I too am home from the wilds of Newfoundland and Labrador West.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Sinc. I guess that you must have met someone there from NL. With over 25,000 folks from NL in that area of Alberta, the odds were in your favor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Qui me Amat, Amet et Canem Meum ( "Love Me, Love My Dog")

"Cave Canem" ("Beware of Dog")

"Meles meles canem" is Latin for Dachshund (Badger hound)


----------



## Carex

Doing and being:

To do is to be. Socrates 
To be is to do. Jean-Paul Sartre, Plato 
To be or not to be. William Shakespeare's Hamlet 
Do-be-do-be-do. Frank Sinatra 
Do be a Do Bee, don't be a Don't Bee. Miss Connie from Romper Room 
Scooby Dooby Doo. Scooby Doo 
Yabba Dabba Doo. Fred Flintstone 
Inka Dinka Doo. Jimmy Durante 
Boop Boop be Doop Betty Boop 
De do do do, de da da da. The Police 
Doo Wah Diddy. Manfred Mann 
Doh! Homer Simpson 
I am what I do. Martin Buber 
Cogito ergo sum. (I think, therefore I am.) Rene Descartes (1596-1650) 
I yam what I yam. Popeye 
I am. God 
God is dead! Nietzsche 
Nietzsche is dead! God


----------



## Sonal

Do, or do not. Yoda.


----------



## Carex

More completely:

Do or do not; there is no try. Yoda.


----------



## da_jonesy

Sonal said:


> Do, or do not. Yoda.


There is no try.


----------



## Ena

Happy Friday everyone. Hope everyone has a pleasant weekend to look forward to without too many chores that need doing because there wasn't enough time during the week. 
Thanks to the person who fired up the heater on the deck of Chez Marc. Lovely to be able to sit outside and take in the fresh air despite the cooler temps.
Help yourself to a spanakopita or three.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, you must be sitting on the north side of the deck, because here on the east side, it is 17C but a bit breezy. Still, it is a pleasant evening.


----------



## SINC

11 here this evening in the setting sun. Have a great evening all and good night Mrs. Cal, er, uh is that Graci, or uh, er, aw heck, nighters to all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, mon frere. My wife and I just got in from walking the dogs in Churchill Park and it is still 17.5C here in St.John's at nearly 11PM.


----------



## bhil

It only hit about 10 for the high here today, so it's probably only about 8 right now. The perfect evening to curl up on the couch with my laptop and do a little more catching up on the history of the Shang. It's kinda funny reading about people wondering if the Shang would make it to 1000 posts and then wondering if it would survive to 2000 as I pop forward in time to a post in the 9000's where I would think planning should soon be underway for a gala event marking the 10000th post.


----------



## bhil

A perfect example post #1484:


Dr.G. said:


> To be honest, I am surprised that this thread has lasted for as long as it has and accumulated as many unique posts along the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, posting #10,000 shall be no different than posting #1. As we are equals among equals here in The Shang, so too are the postings.


----------



## bhil

I do not mean that the 10,000th post will be any more or less important than any other post within the Shang, just that I thought it would mark a huge milestone in the life of the Shang. That and it would be a good reason to have a party.

Party or not, I'll be happy as long as the Shang lives on. It is a fabulous place to come and relax, and a great place to meet new friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, I see your point. My misunderstanding. We might have a quiet gathering of all those who have posted here in The Shang. We could toast the coming together of friends? Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to once again say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Yes lets! Lets use the excuse of the 10,000th post to have a wonderful party.
Everyone invited. Yes, lets.


----------



## bhil

Good night Dr G. A quiet gathering with a toast to friendship sounds like a great idea, it is more my style anyways. I think I just got caught up in reading about some of the big parties earlier in the life of the Shang (like Peter S's 1000th post).

Maybe a dual party? Open up a few of gathering rooms for the crazy party people, and set aside one for a smaller, quieter party, for those that would like a quiet toast to friends? I promise to help clean up afterwards. I see you got stuck with a lot of the cleanup yourself early on in the Shang. Maybe you are just scared you will be stuck cleaning up by yourself again?


----------



## cheshire_cat

Hey Guys,

Been away for a few days due to some busy times at work. I haven't been able to read much of the Shang thread but hopefully will be able to resume it soon.

How is everyone doing? I hope not overworked and underpaid.

Anyways just want to say hi.

Gonna head off to bed...god I'm so tired.


----------



## bhil

Well, I think its time to turn in for the night. Good night one and all. See you on the morrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, you got it!!!!! You can't imagine the cleaning up I had to do after Peter's party. Never again. A quiet toast to friendship is all that I want to partake in at posting #10000.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. A partly sunny 12C here in St.John's. Coffee or tea anyone???


----------



## Cameo

Tea please, with sugar. I am celebrating the survival of last week. The boss can come back from vacation on Monday and not have to sort out very much I believe.

Cool here in Kitchener today, fall is arriving. Time to start digging out the warmer clothes I think. Been a wonderful summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea it is for Miss Cameo. Glad to hear you survived. The doxie and Latin mantras must have worked.

Here you go...........one fresh herbal tea............ Will there be anything for Gracie???


----------



## Cameo

The same please. The hardest part last week was not stepping "beyond my station" I suppose. I wasn't informed as to how much authority or what kind of decisions I could make. Pleased that he won't have a mess as Thursday shaped up to cause a big one - but it got sorted and job finished.

Hope everyone has a great day today.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning again. A fine day for apple picking. Pitiful crop this year, due to the drought, but we will attempt to get what we can, I believe. Another largely sleepless night, worst one in a while, so coffee and/or tea are definitely in ordedr. Oh to be 2 again, and to wake up cheerful after minimal sleep...


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you should read the book "You Can Negotiate Anything" by Herb Cohen. Read the sections on Power and Information. An interesting read.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, yes, youth is wasted on the young. When they realize the joys of being young...............they are much older and youth has slipped on by. This is the way of Life, I suppose.


----------



## Carex

coffeecoffeecoffeecoffeecoffee......... please!
Up late last night playing hockey. Took a shot off the foot, doesn't feel well this morning. 

Oh to be 20 again with the knowledge that we've gained over the past 20 years. Still, no regrets. (Well one but that is a story for another day)


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, do you want our coffee with caffine or codine?


----------



## Carex

> caffine or codine?


Not sure if the missing 'e's were intentional or not. 

Codeine not necessary. I'll just pop a little Vitamin I after breakfast.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all! It is another cool morning out here (0), so I think a little hot chocolate is in order. I better be careful not drink it all before the really cold mornings hit. Can't stay and chat though we have our annual work golf and BBQ today (I'm not really sure who planned it this late in the year). Have a good day everyone; I'll check in again later tonight if I get a chance.


----------



## SINC

A real nice day here and I will head out to my friend's acreage for another BBQ today. The wife is working so I will be on my own again. A cuppa strong black please this morning will do just fine.


----------



## Ena

Good day everyone. Pardon my 'bed-head' as I drink a wake up coffee.
Great day here too as it creeps up on 10 degrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, Codeine is illegal without a prescription, but Codine is not. Codine is derived from cod brine, thus the term "codine". As for Vitamin I, that is usually given to female dogs in heat to increase their fertility.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we too are having a BBQ with some fresh Atlantic salmon cooked on some BC ceder planks. My wife knows how, so this shall be her masterpiece.


----------



## Carex

A good marinade and a well soaked cedar plank are the secrets to good salmon fillets on the BBQ. We usually put the planks in some water weighted down with a brick for a good 24 hours to get it nice and soaked. Excellent choice.

Vitamin I of course is ibuprofen, the weekend warriors best friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, you and my wife are on the same wave length. She has been doing these things since last night.

Ibuprofen is ibuprofen. Vitamin I is NOT ibuprofen. It is a hormone to induce fertility in canines.


----------



## Carex

> Ibuprofen is ibuprofen. Vitamin I is NOT ibuprofen. It is a hormone to induce fertility in canines.


I guess it depends what circles you move in then. Not being familiar with dog fertility, I have not heard of the Vitamin I to which you are referring. Having played a lot of sports with aging athletes, Vitamin I is the go-to pain killer/anti-inflammatory.



> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
> 
> Ibuprofen
> 2-(p-isobutylphenyl)propionic acid
> 
> Ibuprofen is a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug (NSAID) widely marketed under various trademarks including Act-3, Advil, Brufen, Motrin, Nuprin, and Nurofen; a standing joke about some athletes' regular use has produced "Vitamin I" as a slang term for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, you are going to get caught just like those others who are taking "growth steroids" in major league sports. This could cost you your shot at entering the Hall of Fame. Still, take your Vitamin I and see what happens......................hopefully you shall not have puppies. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is getting late, so once again, it is time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Carex

Good night sweet prince.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all. It's been a while since I visited, and I had a lot of catching up to do.

Welcome to all of our new comers. Good to see you here.

Any way coffee's on and breakfast is being prepared for anyone who wants it.


----------



## Carex

What is for breaky, MP?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for making breakfast, MP. My wife and I slept in and even the doxies snoozed late into the morning. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> What is for breaky, MP?


 Whatever you like. I'm taking orders.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you for making breakfast, MP. My wife and I slept in and even the doxies snoozed late into the morning. Merci, mon ami.


 My pleasure Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, as Sinc might say, "Always caring, always sharing". Be careful with taking individual orders, or you shall also be always serving throughout the day.


----------



## Ena

MP. Thanks for getting the stove going. I'll make myself a toasted bacon and smashed egg sandwich so you can have a well deserved coffee break. Saves on dishes too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, how does one make a "toasted bacon and smashed egg sandwich"? What does it look like???


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend of ours was shocked when she saw the price of $1300 for a doxie pup at our local "Pets Unlimited". Sadly, this pup comes from a puppy mill in NB, and the potential buyer does not know about the parents or possible health problems. Whereas our pups will be anywhere from $500-$1000 each, we are able to show their line going back 5 generations, as well as their Can. Kennel Club registration papers. 

Of course, this is all dependent upon Daisy being pregnant, which we won't know until Wed. evening, because "you know who" drank the "you know what". We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> MP, as Sinc might say, "Always caring, always sharing". Be careful with taking individual orders, or you shall also be always serving throughout the day.


Dr. G., the line I use you refer to is "Always giving, never taking."


----------



## MissGulch

Dr.G. said:


> Of course, this is all dependent upon Daisy being pregnant, which we won't know until Wed. evening, because "you know who" drank the "you know what". We shall see.


Little Daisy might be preggers? Tsk-tsk? Where did the good doctor go wrong?  

I'm just poking in to see what you're all doing in this thread which is incredibly long-lived. Just schmoozing I see.

Tomorrow I leave for a trip. Can't wait to get out of town because my allergies are killing me here.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, how does one make a "toasted bacon and smashed egg sandwich"? What does it look like???


Oops! Should have proof-read. Cooked bacon, a fried egg with the yolk broken apart and between two pieces of toast. In UK, where I'm from, known as a 'bacon butty'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I was trying to paraphrase your mom's quote of "Always giving, never taking." "Always caring, always sharing" seemed to fit the context of MP's kind gestures. No slight intended, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Miss G., if you knew the hassle, to put it mildly, that we had to go through to help make this "union" a reality, this is a miracle. I won't go into the details once again, but it is NOT easy to try and breed dogs, especially dachshunds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I once had a "bacon butty", but since I don't like fried or poached eggs, I did not like it in reality. I love scrambled eggs, and make a breakfast for my wife on Sunday mornings that helps to keep her smiling throughout the week.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Personally, I don't like eggs on their own at all, only when mixed with something together--like hashbrowns. I just find them too fluffly and squishy, and a little smelly for my tastes.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, you would love my hash browns. I mix them with onions and my secret blend of spices. The eggs are scrambled, with bits of meat and other "goodies", along with some shredded cheese that melts just right.


----------



## SINC

You guys are making me hungry. Now I have to have hash browns for supper tonight!


----------



## SINC

Ah, the tranquility of a walk on a sunny autumn afternoon:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I should cook you one of my Eggs Supreme. It is good enough for a fine supper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Those are quite the colors of Fall. We won't see that sort of color for another month. Still, Fall is nice here in St.John's, but tonight it is going to dip down to a chilly 6C.


----------



## da_jonesy

Ena said:


> Oops! Should have proof-read. Cooked bacon, a fried egg with the yolk broken apart and between two pieces of toast. In UK, where I'm from, known as a 'bacon butty'.


Absolutely!

First time in the UK I was introduced to a "Bacon Botty" sandwich for breakfast... I was so hungry, and it was soooooooo tasty. Yum.


----------



## Dr.G.

da_j, we don't serve these at the Cafe Chez Marc, but have one of our Montreal style homemade bagels and you shall forget all about England. Trust me on this one.


----------



## da_jonesy

Dr.G. said:


> da_j, we don't serve these at the Cafe Chez Marc, but have one of our Montreal style homemade bagels and you shall forget all about England. Trust me on this one.



HHHmmmmm I don't know. We went to Montreal last fall... brought home 5 dozen bagels from Fairmount Bagels. Looked pretty goofy hauling all that bread as carry on.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Mmmmmm.... Sounds superb, Dr. G.

SINC, lovely photograph. Where were you walking?


----------



## SINC

AppleAuthority said:


> Mmmmmm.... Sounds superb, Dr. G.
> 
> SINC, lovely photograph. Where were you walking?


At the top of a ravine trail about a half hour west of St. Albert on the Alexander Band Reserve. Taken about 4:00 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

da_j, taste one of my wife's homemade Montreal-style Jewish bagels and you would swear that she was born and raised in Outremont and learned how to make these at the feet of her mother and grandmother. Actually, it was my mother who was born in the Jewish section of Montreal, and she was born in Calgary, to a mother and grandmother who were born in rural Sask.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I think I have asked before, but I forget. What part of rural Sask.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wayburn and Creelman. Not sure of the spelling, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Remember the old saying that "A day without a Gracie smile is like a day without sunshine. However, a Gracie smile can light up the world." Paix.


----------



## SINC

Weyburn is about an hour or so from my wife's home town (Windthorst). Small world indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, small world indeed. Bon soir, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Yes, getting to be that time for those of you in the far east. Good night.


----------



## 32bitJesus

Dare I enter the Shangri-la Clubhouse, and see what madness ensues? I've always seen the page count rising in this thread, but I've never taken the time to read any of it. I suspect that I don't have the will nor work-ethic to accomplish such a task. But, of course, it doesn't hurt to start a-postin' from now on. I've been on ehMac for a few years now, and my post count is pitifully low...


----------



## MaxPower

Well it is good to see another venture into the Shang.

Pull up a chair, 32bitJesus, sit back relax, and post away. Do not let the sheer size of the Shang intimidate you. It is a friendly, relaxed atmosphere with people of the same.

And welcome.


----------



## MaxPower

My wife and I had the opportunity to get a 4D ultrasound done of our baby son to be.

May I introduce to you number 2 (we are open to suggestions for names)


----------



## 32bitJesus

MaxPower said:


> Well it is good to see another venture into the Shang.
> 
> Pull up a chair, 32bitJesus, sit back relax, and post away. Do not let the sheer size of the Shang intimidate you. It is a friendly, relaxed atmosphere with people of the same.
> 
> And welcome.


Thanks MaxPower 

I'm looking forward to it -- I'm typing this from my iBook in bed... how relaxing ;-)


----------



## MaxPower

Well time for this cowpoke to turn in (or out).

Good night John-boy.


----------



## 32bitJesus

MaxPower said:


> Well time for this cowpoke to turn in (or out).
> 
> Good night John-boy.


Likewise... g'night


----------



## Carex

> (we are open to suggestions for names)


Based on the picture alone I'd go with "Squishy" or "Pug" or something like that.


----------



## bhil

Nice picture Max. My wife went though more than her fair share of ultrasounds during our first pregnancy, due to some complications, but we never had one of these done. After hearing about them, and having now seen a couple that have been done, it is definitely on our list of must haves for the next baby.


----------



## bhil

Welcome 32bitJesus! I embarked on the quest to read this entire thread a few days ago. I have made fairly good progress (almost 2000 posts so far) but it definitely takes alot of dedication to catch up. Reading the entire thread is not necessary, just join right in, we always glad to have another friendly face around the Shang.


----------



## bhil

Well, it looks like most people have already turned in for the night, but in case anyone is left out there, good night!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Great day for the races ............. as in the human races. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, 32bitJ, and welcome to The Shang. Have a free tea or coffee and a fresh homemade muffin over at The Cafe Chez Marc. Be careful not to step on the doxies. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, MP. How about Doxie for a boy or Roxy for a girl? Of course, Culpepper Power for a boy, or Petunia Power for girl sounds good..............if you want them to hate you once they hit 6 years old.


----------



## Moscool

MaxPower, these new generation ultra sound pictures are really impressive! You need to give us a bit more info about the young lad before we volunteer names... Here are some that were ultimately rejected by my parents (I wonder why) ...

Agamemnon
Vercingetorix
Christian
Charles


----------



## SINC

Good Morning to all and welcome aboard 32bitJesus!

Great shot of the new son there MP. Will consider names in a later post.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, a name that would make him/her unique might be Rathbonnettinklebatshimrankleberg. For what you might call out could be "Rat" if he is a boy, and "Tink" if she is a girl. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, how about "Doxiehunter", be he a boy or she a girl? This way, he/she could carry on the family tradition every full moon that Carex gets loose. Just a thought.


----------



## 32bitJesus

Dr.G. said:


> Greetings, 32bitJ, and welcome to The Shang. Have a free tea or coffee and a fresh homemade muffin over at The Cafe Chez Marc. Be careful not to step on the doxies. Merci.


Thanks Dr. G. I just woke up myself, a coffee sounds great - Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

32bit, it's on the house. Even the doxies are wagging their tails, so they must like you................or else like the muffin that you are holding in your hand.


----------



## 32bitJesus

Dr.G. said:


> 32bit, it's on the house. Even the doxies are wagging their tails, so they must like you................or else like the muffin that you are holding in your hand.


Or, perhaps they smell my cat... mmm... Carrot muffin.


----------



## Dr.G.

They are not fond of cats...........but they love carrots, in any shape or form.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Just my usual quick stop in to say hi and then off to the mediatation pond with a history book. By the end of today I hope to pass the 1/4 way marking in reading the Shang, but a question to make my life simpler: Does anyone know of a way to skip to a certain page in the postings? It takes me quite a while skiping through the pages to get to my last reading point each time I pick up my reding again.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all, from the extremely rainy Ottawa Valley.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Morning all! Just my usual quick stop in to say hi and then off to the mediatation pond with a history book. By the end of today I hope to pass the 1/4 way marking in reading the Shang, but a question to make my life simpler: Does anyone know of a way to skip to a certain page in the postings? It takes me quite a while skiping through the pages to get to my last reading point each time I pick up my reding again.


Why not just bookmark the last page you read and start from there the next day? Then delete that bookmark and do it over again.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Why not just bookmark the last page you read and start from there the next day? Then delete that bookmark and do it over again.


DOH!

That's just too easy. I can't believe I never thought of it. 

Thanks SINC.

EDIT: (If I knew what the code was for a blushing smiley, this post would be full of them)


----------



## bhil

I was so frazzled by the simple answer I had to edit that last post 3 times to correct all my mistakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, don't fret. We had someone in The Shang, went by the name of Jason Jinglestars, who kept going back to page one and tried to catch up with the postings. Finally, he gave up...........had himself committed to the ehMacLand Clinic for Eternal Optimists, and now lives a blissful life in total contemplation.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> DOH!
> 
> That's just too easy. I can't believe I never thought of it.
> 
> Thanks SINC.
> 
> EDIT: (If I knew what the code was for a blushing smiley, this post would be full of them)


 You mean like this bhil?

        

When I first read the Shang there were only about 1,000 pages, but I have to confess it took me a couple of tries before I thought of the bookmark thing too.


----------



## Cameo

32bit - Welcome to the Shang, we are sure you will enjoy it here. After the hectic lives that we seem to live, a little peace and tranquility mixed with some lighthearted nonsense does wonders to turn a frown into a smile.


----------



## Cameo

PS - Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Cameo. Remember, it's a great day for the races.


----------



## Carex

Do you mean the "rat" race?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, Carex. It's a great day for the races.............the human races. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

I agree - things are back to normal. YAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Carex

In the immortal words of Jackie Stewart "It's a great day for a motor-car race!" Course you need the right accent to make it sound authentic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, let us know about all the justified praise you shall receive today from your boss when he realizes that he made a smart executive move leaving you in charge for a week. Maybe a raise? Or a bonus of cash, a trip, a doxie???


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> In the immortal words of Jackie Stewart "It's a great day for a motor-car race!" Course you need the right accent to make it sound authentic.


I have many times been compared to a race car driver - "Sterling Mess".


----------



## Cameo

He has said that some of the issues that came up I shouldn't have had to deal with, but that I did a fine job. Poor guy came back to a completely different office too as they got me a new desk but it was last week that it finally got put together. So, I rearranged things pretty much completely out here and now everything has a use and is clean and efficient. He is really pleased with that too.


----------



## Carex

> I have many times been compared to a race car driver - "Sterling Mess".


I see the smiley, but I'm not sure if that is a mispelling of Moss or not????


----------



## RevMatt

Good to hear, Cameo. A pleased boss is always a good thing!


----------



## 32bitJesus

Cameo said:


> 32bit - Welcome to the Shang, we are sure you will enjoy it here. After the hectic lives that we seem to live, a little peace and tranquility mixed with some lighthearted nonsense does wonders to turn a frown into a smile.



Thanks Cameo -- I couldn't agree more.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> I see the smiley, but I'm not sure if that is a mispelling of Moss or not????


Yep, back in the 50s when my Dad saw how I drove he intentionally nicknamed me Sterling Mess, not Moss.


----------



## 32bitJesus

I'm just home for lunch for a few more minutes before I have to go back to school for choir (I'm doing a music degree) -- anyone else here have any choral experience?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos for YOU, Cameo. We all knew you could do it, but what was important was when YOU believed in yourself and your own abilities. The doxie mantras helped a slight bit, but you did it in the final analysis.


----------



## Carex

32bit, I've heard some of your music via podcast. Very nice and everyone here in the shang should give it a listen. Just get into the Music store and dowload one of the latest ehMac podcasts. You don't need an iPod, just listen at your terminal on your 'puter. 

I am all for 32bitjesus appearing this Friday night as the headliner at the cabaret adjacent to the What's Up Dachs Comedy Club. 

No coral experience here unless you are talking about the kind that is frequented by brightly coloured fish.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you. I do feel pretty good about it and I certainly learned a lot from last week.

32bit - I wouldn't put anyone through trying to listen to me croak. I mean sing. It's horrible. I do play piano, though pretty rusty and the piano needs tuning. One key is wrong and it throws me right off.


----------



## 32bitJesus

Thanks Carex  Ooh, Cabaret - I'm in...

Cameo -- that's too bad about your piano; as well, I guess an ehMac chorus is out of the question? ;-) We could practice via iChat


----------



## Carex

> I guess an ehMac chorus is out of the question? ;-)


Well, I suggest so far that it would be a chorus of 1 (that being you). I'm sure there are people around that would pay me NOT to sing; my wife included. 

We'll turn it over to Dr. G for the upcoming lineup. Will you be requiring Carley Springs bottled water in the Green room?


----------



## Dr.G.

You all could be squeezed in between the Howling Doxies of Bavaria and Harley Schlumpnoodle and his Dancing Doxies. Paul Simon was to go on, but cancelled at the last minute when he heard about Harley S. being on the bill. It has to do about something that was said the last time the two of them were on the same bill in Vegas.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I'm a tiny bit behind..... Welcome 32bitJesus to the Shang! As you've already seen, it's a great place to escape the negatives of everyday life.

Ditto, also, I think your piano playing is great! Want to do an impromptu song tonight? I'll add riffs to your music with my guitar.

Cameo, you should have your piano checked out, and after that, get back into it. Music is a great way to clear your mind. After a couple hours of steady work, I generally pick up my guitar for 15 minutes just to clear up.


----------



## 32bitJesus

AppleAuthority said:


> I'm a tiny bit behind..... Welcome 32bitJesus to the Shang! As you've already seen, it's a great place to escape the negatives of everyday life.
> 
> Ditto, also, I think your piano playing is great! Want to do an impromptu song tonight? I'll add riffs to your music with my guitar.


Thanks AppleAuthority!

Sure! I'll jam a bit and send you the mp3 -- riff it up! ;-)


----------



## AppleAuthority

Alrighty! I would play too loud--I would never want to hurt the doxies ear drums.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, AA, for considering the well being of the doxies hearing. They have a great sense of smell, but their ears are floppy to better move the scent off the ground in the direction of their noses.


----------



## 32bitJesus

AppleAuthority said:


> Alrighty! I would play too loud--I would never want to hurt the doxies ear drums.


Well, I must say that my music is pretty mellow -- so I'm not sure if the doxies will be too offended -- here's what I just recorded; riff riff riff away ;-)

http://www.theoldapartment.net/songs/JamShang.mp3


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool hand Jack says "Groovy and mellow".

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=612522935203


----------



## 32bitJesus

awww... Dr.G., They're so cute!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool Hand Jack is cool. Daisy (as a pup) is cute.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=235442935203


----------



## 32bitJesus

Dr.G. said:


> Cool Hand Jack is cool. Daisy (as a pup) is cute.
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=235442935203


that's sweet... how many do you have?


----------



## AppleAuthority

Alright 32bit. I will wrap some riffs around that, and upload the finished product tomorrow!


----------



## 32bitJesus

AppleAuthority said:


> Alright 32bit. I will wrap some riffs around that, and upload the finished product tomorrow!


Nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

32bit, we have the only four standard wirehaired dachshunds in NL.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=122522935203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=322522935203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=234041487203


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time also to say "Good night, Gracie". Paix.


----------



## SINC

Well, I see it is midnight in Newfoundland and Labrador, which means it is time for me to sign off as well. Goodnight to all.


----------



## 32bitJesus

g'night


----------



## Cameo

32bit - you recorded that? I am IMPRESSED. Wonderful.
I may be moving in the next couple of months so won't be moving my piano until after that - but sure makes me want to get back to it.


Good night everyone - sleep tight and sweet doxie dreams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. A "balmy" 17C here at 735AM in St.John's.


----------



## Cameo

I guess I was tired last night - reading to make sure I was caught up on posts I just reread mine - of course I won't be "moving" my piano until I move - I meant to say "tune" my piano until after I move.

Good morning all. Sneakin in before getting ready for work. Have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, no chance of you "sneaking in"............at least not with four yapping doxies all happy to see you. Pull up a chair and have a real cup of tea and some other sugar-free treats to start you on your way to work.


----------



## SINC

I too am "up an' at 'em" this morning and dropped by for a quick cuppa. Have things to do and places to go. Enjoy your day all!


----------



## 32bitJesus

Thanks Cameo  and good morning all! It's a bit nippy in London Ontario this morning -- but sunny, nonetheless.

Now, I must be off to grab my morning coffee and start the day with a singing lesson!

Happy trails...


----------



## RevMatt

Morning to all. Another busy day in this house. But I get a hair cut today! It only happens twice a year, so it's worth marking as an event


----------



## SINC

Hair today, gone tomorrow!


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Like usual, just stopped in to say hi, pet the doxies, and check on things before heading back into the archives once more. I am know almost 1/3 of the way through the thread (I've made it into 2004), and enjoyable as it is, I am starting to look forward to getting done so that I can start frequenting other areas of the forum again. 90% of my non-work related time online seems to go towards reading the Shang. I'm not sure what I spent all my time doing before, but this definitely has to be better.

I am also finding the thread quite educational in addition to being entertaining. I've learned a lot of new things already, (including lots about the people I see here on a regular basis), and I think that the Shang could be a great teaching tool for many other aspects of life, for example, writing. If someone were to study the Shang from a literary sense, I think they could learn great things about writing like: interaction between people, character development and ways of building up suspense.


----------



## 32bitJesus

RevMatt said:


> But I get a hair cut today!



which one?


----------



## SINC

32bitJesus said:


> which one?


My bet is he's getting all of them cut!


----------



## 32bitJesus

heh, I'm on ehMac in my history class -- yay wireless in lecture halls...


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, the doxies appreciate your attention, and we here in The Shang appreciate your participation. We need new blood to keep us actively engaged in online interactions.


----------



## Dr.G.

32bit, I should be teaching online, but I am here. So, it works at both the teaching and learning end of the educational spectrum.


----------



## MaxPower

I thought I would pop in to get some advice from my fellow Shangers.

As you all know I am currently trying to negotiate a share purchase with my former partners (I was removed as a director and employee back in April). This company was given to the four of us by my Father who started the company back in 1989. Never did any one of us ever pay for the company out of our own pockets. The last thing he said to my former partners was that he wanted to ensure that I always had a job. Nothing was ever in writing or signed. Just a handshake, that's how my Dad always operated, despite my warnings that it is going to bite us.

The negotiations have been going extremely slow. I'm not sure if it is my former partners dragging this thing out, if it is the Lawyers or both. All I know is that I am anxious to move on with my life instead of being in limbo.

My wife has been in contact with one of my former partners, to try to get things moving a little faster, and so far the conversations have been civil and he appears to be cooperative.

I have put in an offer to sell, plus what I think was a fair severance package. The share purchase was based on the only assessment of the company to date, and I believe that it was a fair asking price. They placed a counter offer, which was an extremely low offer, one that places the value of the company well below fair market price. They have made no other offers.

My question is this whole situation is really starting to take its toll on both our finances and our family life. Soon (in December, perhaps sooner) my wife will be on Maternity leave. Which leave us with no income except EI. Do I continue to keep trying negotiations (with lawyers and private conversations with my former partner), in hopes of a fair purchase, or do I give up and accept their low ball offer? On one hand, my pride is telling me to fight till the last breath, not to let them win for a larger selling price, to make it worth all the fighting I have done so far. On the other hand, this money is going to help us to get through the maternity leave, pay for our mortgage and have a little left over.

I'm at a real crossroads here.


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> My bet is he's getting all of them cut!


That is the general principle, yes  I still have the vast majority of them, so they all need a trimming. Or perhaps bushwhacking, given how long they were when I got up this morning.


----------



## SINC

A tough position to be sure MaxPower and I see a couple of ways to handle this situation.

In my opinion, agreements have never been reached at arms length between lawyers. All that does is line the pockets of those lawyers at great expense to both you and your former company, as well as drag out the length of time to reach that agreement.

While it may take some swallowing of pride, a request to sit down and have an honest and open discussion with all your former partners might just expedite the process. It is imperative here that you and them both go into these negotiations with tempers held firmly in check and a firm control on your emotions. You may want a trusted friend to be an observer who could tug on your coattails if things seem to be getting out of hand.

If they are smart, they too will recognize the value in settling the matter sooner than later.

Some research might help you determine the package you request, but from my experience normal severance packages are routinely one months pay for every year of service to a maximum of 24 months.

As for the value of the company, appointing an independent accountant agreeable to both sides should solve the riddle of just how much that company is now worth. That based of course on an agreement to abide by the figure by both sides BEFORE the appraisal. Then the share value is set and paid out to you based on that assessment.

It seems to me to be worth a try before caving in and accepting that lowball figure as you call it.

Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Moscool

Hey MP, not pleasant... A couple of ideas:

1) You need to distinguish between severance and the value of your ownership. Negotiate severance first. An employment lawyer is the best person for this.

2) With 3 other owners they can pretty much force you to sell, but not at any price. The simplest thing would be to agree to get an independent valuation done. This would be through an accountant. You can choose two independent accountants or agree on a common one. The accountant will not give a definite number, usually a bracket. This is where negotiation starts.

3) If the business is short of cash, you can still sell but defer repayment or stage it. In this case, you should have a formula to calculate interest due on top of the capital. Whatever you do, you need to ensure that your debt has a higher priority than that of other creditors, preferably ahead of the bank.

By breaking down the settlement into small and less contentious pieces you will speed things up (perhaps counter-intuitively) and will get the cash flowing in your direction - at least in part - faster.

Good luck. PM me if you have specific Qs.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the input SINC.

All of these matters have been considered, with the exception of a sit down with my partners. We have tried to implement Arbitration, but their Lawyer is being extremely unprofessional by ignoring my Lawyer. This is why my wife has decided to contact my former partner in the past and is going to do so again. She is much better at composing herself than I am (I get too emotional and then I can't think straight).

Even if we come to an agreement to settle, there is nothing that can hold them to paying me on time (with the exception of litigation or binding arbitration).

At this point I think it is the Lawyers that are trying to drag this thing out and through the mud. Unfortunately, we didn't see it until now. And now the sad thing is time is not on our side and neither is cash.


----------



## MaxPower

It seems that you have experience in this Moscool.

The severance and the purchase of my shares are both separate entities. I've tried picking at them separately, but they are not willing to negotiate piece by piece.

I have proposed that we get a separate Valuation done by an accountant we both agree on, but I have had no response.

At the time I left there was more than enough cash on hand to pay me out. Although six months have passed. Am I entitled to find out the balance of the bank account since technically I am still a shareholder? I think so.

I'm not willing to accept the payment schedule they set out for me, it would take far too long. I am willing to negotiate a lesser payment schedule though. And I like the idea of interest.


----------



## Moscool

MP, negotiating piece by piece is not their choice, it's the law. I.e. redundancy/dismissal is governed by employment law whereas valuation for shareholding purposes falls under company law. Except of course if you were a partner only drawing dividends in which case matters are a bit more complicated (i.e. you are not covered by employment law), but they couldn't for example pay you at a different dividend rate than what they pay themselves. Given the 'handshake' agreement (which would be supported by case law if there was ample evidence that you were acting as partners), then it is unlikely that there would be different classes of shares, so if they pay themselves dividends they have to pay you too. Not sure about the right to see the bank balance. You would need to check with your lawyer.


----------



## Moscool

Well it's good night from this side of the Mare, following a Shangri-lesque cigar & Armagnac combo!


----------



## SINC

Yep, late over there Moscool. Night!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Moscool. Catch you in the morning. "East is east, and West is west....", but we are only 3 1/2 time zones apart.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting stat -- for every posting here in The Shang, there are 6.5 views. Thus, if one posting = one view, then that leaves 5.5 other views, compared to non-posts, to account for the non-traffic here in The Shang. Imagine if only half of those that viewed The Shang thread actually posted?????


----------



## Dr.G.

I AM SHOCKED!!!!!!!!! I was curious as to why there was a line under each number of replies to each thread. Clicked on The Shang's number, and it seems as if I have posted over 30% of the total number of posts in this thread. I can't believe this!!!! Did a deep embedded quantum search, and luckily, the word doxie/dachshund only appears in less than 100 posts. That's a relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of doxies, for those who have been sending me thoughtful PMs, we are taking Daisy to the vet tomorrow night for an ultrasound. She might have gestational diabetes, which for a female dog "in whelp", this means larger pups but a smaller litter. It also might mean a C-section. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The night grows late here in eastern ehMacLand, so it is time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A gute nakht, Gracie. Vahksin zuls du, tsu gezunt, tsu leben, tsu langeh yor. (May you grow to health, to life, to long years.)


----------



## MaxPower

Moscool said:


> MP, negotiating piece by piece is not their choice, it's the law. I.e. redundancy/dismissal is governed by employment law whereas valuation for shareholding purposes falls under company law. Except of course if you were a partner only drawing dividends in which case matters are a bit more complicated (i.e. you are not covered by employment law), but they couldn't for example pay you at a different dividend rate than what they pay themselves. Given the 'handshake' agreement (which would be supported by case law if there was ample evidence that you were acting as partners), then it is unlikely that there would be different classes of shares, so if they pay themselves dividends they have to pay you too. Not sure about the right to see the bank balance. You would need to check with your lawyer.


 Moscool,

I understand that as an employee of the corporation, I am protected by the Employment Standards Act (ESA). However, we are fighting for the "Golden Handshake". If I were to insist on them paying me my severance immediately, then I would be accepting the the bare minimum that the ESA sets out. And we all know that the the minimums of the ESA really don't amount to much.


----------



## Carex

Keep plugging away MaxP. I'm sure, though it seems never ending and ultimately frustatrating, that a resolution will be arrived at. You'll look back in two years and have forgotten all about it (the time frame). 

We are rooting for you.

Hey, where is everyone, it's still early here! Don't make me start singing:

_Everybody loves somebody sometime...._


----------



## MaxPower

I'm here, I'M HERE!!!

Just stop your singing.

Arrgh, I can't take it any more. That singing is unbearable. I have to go to escape that singing.

Honestly Carex, you couldn't carry a tune in a bucket.


----------



## Carex

Many a fine person has told me that same thing MP. There is nothing I enjoy more than belting out a tune in my car or in the house when I am by myself. I usually don't submit other to the torture of this activity. I am certain I am tone deaf with respect to this singing thing. 

_ do do do do, do do do do, heartbreaker... _


----------



## Sonal

Evening all. I seem to have an active social life outside the Shang this week.

Carex, do you take requests? Could I get something by Rolling Stones? I was at their concert on Monday (my first concert ever) and I want to see if you can outdo Mick.


----------



## Sonal

Well, good night everyone. If Carex fulfills my request, let me know how it went on the doxie-howl scale.


----------



## Carex

hem hem hem hem. This one is for you baby cakes, complete with protruding lips, cocky strut, old fashioned hat and chicken wing saunter. 

_Wading through the waste stormy winter
And there's not a friend to help you through
Trying to stop the waves behind your eyeballs
Drop your reds drop your greens and blues

Thank you for your wine, California
Thank you for your sweet and bitter fruits
Yes, I've got the desert in my toenail
And hid the speed inside my shoe

But come on come on down Sweet Virginia
Come on honey child I beg of you

Come on come on down you got it in you
Got to scrape that sh** right off your shoes_


----------



## Carex

Now that I have undoubtedly charmed the socks off Sonal with my melodious overture I am going to give the mating call of the male Pamela. I haven't seen any Pamela posts around ehMacland for quite some time and I figure this will lure her out of hiding. Either that or she will hire one of you or the doxies, to clout me over the head with a frying pan. 

_Side by side
I'll be yours forever
Yes I will
Rain or shine
Any kind of weather
Any kind

There isn't anything I wouldn't do for you
Let's take what's getting old and make it new

Eye to eye
It's a blinding confrontation
I said you and I
are a deadly combination

So don't start mixing truth with jealousy
The road we're on is clear as far as I can see

Pamela
Don't break this heart of mine
Just remember it may not heal this time
Pamela
There is no second chance
For the one who leaves it all behind

Black and white
Always go together
And on day and night
You're the precious jewel I treasure

Wanting every part of you is not a crime
Could it be that you're the one who's wrong this time

Pamela
Don't break this heart of mine
Just remember it may not heal this time
Pamela
There is no second second chance
For the one who leaves it all behind
Leave all

Oh Pamela
Thousands of miles away but always in my heart

Pamela
So don't break this heart of mine
Just remember it may not heal this time
Pamela
There is no second chance
For the one who leaves it all behind

Pamela
Don't break this heart of mine
Just remember it may not heal this time
Pamela
There is no second chance
For the one who leaves it all
Leave all beind

I still love you little girl
I still love you
And you know it little Pamela
I still love you yes I do
And you know it little Pamela
Come on
Oh little Pamela_


----------



## Moscool

Carex said:


> _
> But come on come on down Sweet Virginia
> Come on honey child I beg of you
> 
> Come on come on down you got it in you
> Got to scrape that sh** right off your shoes_


Nice one Carex. You have depth in your Stones knowledge. Is the 'do do do' above the one on Goat's Head Soup, just before Angie?


----------



## Moscool

Carex said:


> _Pamela
> Don't break this heart of mine
> Just remember it may not heal this time
> Pamela
> There is no second chance
> For the one who leaves it all behind
> _


Now I'm disappointed... Toto is a serious drop in taste compared to the Glimmer Twins and Pamela is one their over-produced sirupy numbers... My 2¢ anyway


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Carex, we could slot you in this weekend at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club. You could headline with an evening of your favorite tunes.


----------



## SINC

Yep, morning to all as well. Been up and at it since 5:30 putting the finishing touches on this weeks columns for the local rag. An hour and a half later and all is done and I dropped by for one of Chez Marc's best coffees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Only the finest of coffee for you, mon frere.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning to all. If only I hadn't drunk so much coffee and wrecked my stomach in my University years. My tea just isn't cutting it this morning. Hope you all don't mind if I smell you coffee longingly...


----------



## SINC

Does stirring it help get the smell your way RevMatt?


----------



## Carex

Moscool, it was the only song I knew that was titled "Pamela". It was a call to Pamela from ehmacland who has not been here for a while. 

And yes the "do do do do" was the Heartbreaker song on "Goats Head Soup". 

Luckily, the urge has passed and with so many people in the Cafe, I will refrain from any more refrains. Mostly I don't want any muffins flying at my head.


----------



## MaxPower

OK. I'll just put the muffin down and back away........


----------



## 32bitJesus

Good morning all... What specialty coffees does Cafe Chez Marc have on this morning?


----------



## Carex

Our beans are an organic, fair trade, shade grown variety produced right here in the Valley of the Blue Moon. The are lovingly roasted by our very own Dr. G in small batches to preserve freshness. You can order your coffee any way you like; americano, drip, French press, latte. Go as plain or fancy as you like. Guaranteed it will be the best cup of coffee you have ever had; unless you drank a cup here yesterday!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, we should hire you as our salesperson. Be sure to mention that no bean is picked by children, and that it is grown in an environmentally friendly manner by farmers who own their own farms and who are paid fair prices for their crops.


----------



## 32bitJesus

Wow -- this is better than Starbucks!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G.

You say that there is no bean picked by Children. My son loves helping me pick some beans because he always wants to help his Daddy.

But there is no child labour for the bean picking.


----------



## Dr.G.

32bit, have some of our coffee and when you think of Starbucks from now on the word "swill" will come to mind. It is also far cheaper, in that we don't make a profit. We charge just what we pay the farmers, et al, to grow and harvest the crop. So, everyone wins.


----------



## 32bitJesus

Dr.G. said:


> 32bit, have some of our coffee and when you think of Starbucks from now on the word "swill" will come to mind. It is also far cheaper, in that we don't make a profit. We charge just what we pay the farmers, et al, to grow and harvest the crop. So, everyone wins.


What a brilliant concept! -- I know where I'm getting my coffee from now on ;-)

(I'm addicted, you see...)


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, he could help you, but this is not a source of family income. I am an advocate for the UNICEF position that children should be allowed to be children. This is why UNICEF sponsors both schools for children, and gives parents the money that the children would earn so that they are now able to go to these free schools.


----------



## Carex

Starbucks, what is Starbucks?! Third rate swill compared to what you will find coming over these counters. 

Dr. G, I referred to the fair trade issue, but did forget about the child labour issue, which we are against. Pre-school children helping parents for fun, or kids helping out after school for extra cash or to help out mom and dad are fine. Builds character.


----------



## Dr.G.

32bit, you shall become addicted to my wife's homemade muffins, Montreal-style bagels, and my birthday apple cake. She uses an old Jewish recipe, and starts making it a few days prior to my birthday (Oct. 7th). She makes two, one for our guests and the rest of the family, and one for me. Not even the doxies get any of my cake. My mouth is starting to water already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, it is when children are forced to work 14 hours shifts, day in and day out, and their childhood is literally stolen, that I object to basically.


----------



## Carex

Then we are on the same page with respect to this subject. 

do re mi fa so la ti dooooo

Oh, thanks for throwing that muffin my way MP. Banana chocolate nut, my favorite, you are so thoughtful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Apple cake.............apple cake..................apple cake.................


----------



## 32bitJesus

Dr.G. said:


> 32bit, you shall become addicted to my wife's homemade muffins, Montreal-style bagels, and my birthday apple cake. She uses an old Jewish recipe, and starts making it a few days prior to my birthday (Oct. 7th). She makes two, one for our guests and the rest of the family, and one for me. Not even the doxies get any of my cake. My mouth is starting to water already.


Oh my gosh, that sounds delicious... *drools*... sorry...


----------



## Dr.G.

32bit, be forewarned of the addictive qualities of my wife's cooking.

Apple cake...........apple cake.............apple cake...............apple cake........


----------



## Carex

Is someone here about to have a birthday?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not that I know of..........at least not this month.

Apple cake...........apple cake............apple cake................


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, he could help you, but this is not a source of family income. I am an advocate for the UNICEF position that children should be allowed to be children. This is why UNICEF sponsors both schools for children, and gives parents the money that the children would earn so that they are now able to go to these free schools.


 Amen to that.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, this is why when MacNutt started trashing UNICEF and their Halloween collections in the little orange boxes, I got angry. This is where a majority of that collected money goes re helping children be children.


----------



## SINC

Anything that benefits a child is time and money well spent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, UNICEF is also working on projects to support mothers, and even who villages, since the children are a part of these villages.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good afternoon all! Wow it's been a while.

Well I finished added the riffs to 32bit's exceptional piano piece. They aren't like screaming rock riffs or anything like that. It is the first time I've ever had slow, clean, and uncomplicated riffs in a song. I'm not sure if it even fits but I whipped up fast before I started a big math assignment. You can listen here: http://www.archive.org/download/JamShang_1/JamShang.mp3.

Now we just need to add Carex's singing.


----------



## Carex

Well if you could just locate some mating water buffalo calling to each other, you would be pretty close to the original.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Is that a positive or negative comment?


----------



## SINC

I think Carex refers to the sound of his voice, AA!


----------



## Carex

You have hit the nail on the head Sinc!! Being that I haven't listened to the guitar riffs, I am unable to comment on them at this time.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Oh, now I understand . I thought you meant my guitar-ing sounded like "some mating water buffalo calling to each other". I was getting a little worried...


----------



## Carex

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

Just wandered into the Cafe for a piece of Apple Cake when lo and behold, I stumbled upon the scene of a crime!! Shameful!! All I encountered were two empty cake tins, a trail of crumbs leading to the door, a few moustache hairs and a pair of used rubber gloves. I may need some help solving this so that Dr. G can enjoy his apple cake!! 

Any ideas??


----------



## SINC

Thank goodness I don't have a moustache!


----------



## Carex

Is that an admission of guilt?!?!?! C'mon Sinc, you have been staring at that apple cake all day. Do we have to whip out the hard metal chair and the bare lightbulb on a string. 

I've been looking around. It appears as though the trail of crumbs lead to the driveway, then disappear. Very odd smell of jet fuel in the air here.


----------



## Moscool

Dr G, this reminds me of the Humentaschen that my Aunt used to make for my birthday. She would start at least a week ahead and would use Polish prune jam which was the only one with the right consistency. She would then keep them in a tin box so that they would reach exactly the right level of moistness before releasing them... One of the many reasons why I've been missing her since she passed away...

Carex, you'll be pleased to know that my cell phone's ring tone is the full 4 minute version of Dancing with Mr D from the same album. Shame I don't have Exile on Main St on CD, jolly good ring tones on that one too...


----------



## SINC

I no longer fly, so the jet fuel odour is no clue to my involvement.


----------



## Carex

Good choice Moscool. Does the phone ring for 4 minutes? Or does it just pick up where it left off last time? 
I'm a fan of the older Stones stuff like Exile, Let It Bleed, Beggars etc. The newer stuff just doesn't do it for me and it wouldn't be the reason I would go to another concert. Being a relative youngster, Exile was one of the first chunks of vinyl I owned.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Being a relative youngster, Exile was one of the first chunks of vinyl I owed.


So, just exactly how much vinyl do you owe?


----------



## Carex

Dictionary Dick strikes again!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, in that my wife has yet to buy the apples for the birthday apple cake, it was not something that she made, so it must have been smuggled into the Cafe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I too remember my grandmother's Purim homentashen. Her's had enough prunes to keep me "regular" year round, and enough poppy seeds to nearly cause me to fail a blood test for university.


----------



## SINC

Just exactly what do poppy seeds do to one's blood Dr. G.?


----------



## Carex

The can mimic the signature of OPIUM. You can learn things from watching old Seinfeld reruns. 

Dr. G, nice try. There was definitely some Apple Cake there earlier in the day. Perhaps and imposter cake? Perhaps your wife made some a little early as a surprise. 

A broken sunglass lense was found outside the Cafe near the dumpster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, poppy seeds come from poppies, which is a source of opium.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, where exactly are you??? Re your comment "A broken sunglass lense was found outside the Cafe near the dumpster.", understand that there is no dumpster outside of the Cafe. Everything is either recycled, reused or composted. Not sure what significance a "broken sunglass lense" has to do with this mystery, but good luck on your search for the culprit. You should first find out where you are exactly, however. Just a friendly thoughts.


----------



## 32bitJesus

_In the middle of the night... I go walkin' in my sleep..._ 

I don't know why that song is stuck in my head


----------



## Dr.G.

32bit, it is not the middle of the night here in St.John's, so I shall have to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis. See you all in the AM..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, wherever you are.


----------



## Carex

What are you talking about; where am I? I'm in the Valley of the Blue Moon, at the Cafe Chez Marc next to the Shangri La Clubhouse am I not? Let me walk around to the front of the building and read the sign...

Raven Street Market Cafe

Hmmm, wait a minute there is a map over there across the street. 

Fulford Harbour, Mount Bruce, Cape Keppel. MY GOD, I'M ON SALT SPRING ISLAND. 

That would explain a few things. 

I'm still on the trail. That will explain the moustache hair and the smell of jet fuel. The trail of crumbs, the sunglass lense and the rubber gloves are still a mystery. My journey continues.
Anybody know where I can get some water???


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, we may need to send out the Doxie Rescue Squad once again. They are good at finding you and then bringing you back "home" to The Shang.


----------



## 32bitJesus

g'night...


----------



## SINC

Well, good night all. I am going to watch "Under The Tuscan Sun" with the wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't get sunburned, mon frere. Paix.


----------



## Carex

I think I may have just seen a mustachioed man climbing Mt. Bruce here on Salt Spring. It's kind of dark though and hard to tell. He appears to be carrying something, one parcel under both arms. Whoooa, someone just whipped by me on a rocket fueled drag bike.


----------



## Sonal

Dashing back into the cafe for a second. I followed up my concert with a night at the Opera--Verdi's Macbeth. Absolutely fabulous. Don't worry Carex--no requests for arias.

Compared to most people at the concert, I was a bit of a poser since I'm not familiar with most of the music outside of the big hits. I'd blame it on my age, but one the radio they talked about this 8 year old girl who owed 47 Rolling Stones albums....


----------



## Carex

I'll bet she got them from her dad, or mom. 

No requests, darn, I was just warming up the pipes. 

Looks like you are having an entertaining week Sonal. Lucky devil.


----------



## Sonal

Well if you want to try an aria, Carex, go for it.

Entertaining, yes, but badly timed since I'm moving next week and I have much packing to do. And yet I'm booked solid this week. I was at a conference today, I start a new painting class tomorrow, and Friday is a housewarming party for a friend of mine.

I should be clearing up some paperwork right now, but I need some downtime.


----------



## Carex

So there you are. 

I'd do the aria but I'm sneaking around Salt Spring Island, pursuing an mustachioed man with a leather coat and two packages under his arm. He has possibly stolen some cakes from what I thought was the Cafe Chez Marc, but may have been the Raven Cafe here on Salt Spring. I just caught a whiff of his jacket, definite jet fuel odour. 

Does anyone know someone that owns a helicopter or lear jet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, call in the Doxie Attack Squad. They are able to sniff down a particular scent better than any canine other than a bloodhound. Leather jackets are like tissue paper once they get the target of their attack down on the ground.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. The coffee smells great and the day looks promising!


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> I think I may have just seen a mustachioed man climbing Mt. Bruce here on Salt Spring. It's kind of dark though and hard to tell. He appears to be carrying something, one parcel under both arms. Whoooa, someone just whipped by me on a rocket fueled drag bike.











There he goes again!


----------



## Sonal

I should grab some breakfast at the Cafe before we're robbed again by this mysterious mustached man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Sinc. Coffee for you this morning is on the house, seeing all of the "flak" you have been taking in other threads. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, no need to worry. The Doxie Guard Dogs are on patrol throughout the Cafe. No one will take anything anymore without our knowledge.

These are trained attack dogs, always on the alert
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=635442935203

ready to spring into action at a moment's notice
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=344411588203

ready to lay down their lives if need be
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=559914167203

and who are fiercely competitive once they grab the focus of their attack
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=735124167203


----------



## 32bitJesus

mmm... the coffee does smell great here this morning -- I think I'll go for a french press, the darkest roast you've got, please


----------



## Dr.G.

323bit, Doxie Dark is the darkest roast we have. You shall need a doctor's prescription for this, along with a recent EKG to make sure your heart can take the sudden jolt of caffine.


----------



## MaxPower

Contrary to popular belief, dark roasts of coffee do not have high caffeine levels.

The longer you roast the bean, the stronger it tastes, but reduces the amount of caffeine. Espresso is not high in caffeine, but strong in taste. In contrast, the less you roast a bean the more caffeine it will have, but will not taste as strong. 

This is why, I usually go for a medium roast. The best of both worlds.


----------



## Cameo

LOL...........if the boss were here he would be looking at me right now with a questioning look, wondering what I was laughing so hard at. Carex, you are priceless and Dr. G...........those doxies scared me so much that I almost fell out of my chair. (laughing, that is) They are sooooooooo cute. Love it.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I have heard before what you said about dark roast coffee beans and high caffeine levels. This is why I warned you about our dark roast coffee beans and the "sudden jolt of caffine". Note the difference in spelling. It goes the same for Vitamin E with four tocopherols, alpha-, beta-, gamma- and delta-, and four tocotrienols (also alpha-, beta-, gamma- and delta-). Note the differences in spelling. 

Caffeine is a "concoction of chemicals", such as NCI-C02733, Theobromine, 1-methyl-, Theophylline, 7-methyl, Xanthine, 1,3,7-trimethyl, 3,7-Dihydro-1,3,7-trimethyl-1H-purine-2,6-dione, Coffein, Kofein, Organex, Monomethyl derivative of Theophylline, 3,7-Dihydro-1,3,7-trimethyl-1H-purin-2,6-dion (coffein), 1,3,7-Trimethyl-3,7-dihydro-1H-purine-2,6-dione, NISTC58082. 

Our caffine is organic, pure and in it Doxie form, provides the body with an authentic "jolt" of energy. 

You are free to make the choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you MUST stop using the word "cute" to describe "The Fearsome Foursome". We are going for an ultrasound for Daisy tomorrow morning to see if she is, in fact, "in whelp". At 26 days, we should be able to see the heartbeats if she is pregnant. Then, we have to start marketing the sale of these pups. We shall keep the best female as a mate for Jack, and the others need to get sold. Trained attack dogs are worth their weight in gold these days. Vicious, destructive, killers, etc, are all adjectives to describe potential attack dogs. Cute does not cut it in the lingo of attack dogs. We shall have enough problems selling the pups due to our kennel name -- Snug Harbour. Thus, Snarling Sam of Snug Harbour, or Vicious Vickie of Snug Harbor, or Devil Dan, the Destructo Doxie of Snug Harbour will be a big plus for the big bucks. Cutie Pie of Snug Harbour, or Angel Annie of Snug Harbour sound more like the names of house pets. 

So, please, no more "cute dog" comments. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, tell your boss that you have a lead on a line of attack dogs that will keep company break-ins to an absolute minimum, since the doxies are "zero tolerance" attack dogs, and leave no survivors. "Death before Dishonor" is our motto. 

So, mention this to him if he wants to save money.............which he might use to give you a raise. Just a thought.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G. I was not aware of this caffine that you speak of.

Please send my apologies to the Fearsome Foursome for my ignorance in the ways of caffine.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, no problem. It is a common mistake. Just like the additives the tobacco companies add to nicotine, so too do the coffee companies add these chemicals to caffeine. Thus, the initial "kick" from your morning coffee..............then the let down, the slow down and the head aches if you don't keep drinking coffee. Our beans, because they are grown organically, have no need for additives, and since we are not profit driven, we don't need you coming back for more and more and more and more.

Ever wonder why there are "bucks" in Starbucks coffee????? Caffeine.


----------



## MaxPower

Then why do I keep coming back for more and more and more and more?


----------



## Dr.G.

You come back for coffee at Cafe Chez Marc because you like the coffee and enjoy the company of friends and the love of doxies. You keep going to Starbucks because they have you hooked.


----------



## MaxPower

So that's why?

BTW, never been to Starbucks. Probably if I'm in a bind. Second Cup is my choice outside the Shang.


----------



## Cameo

Dr G - stop using "cute"???? You don't want me to start lying do you?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, the difference between Starbucks coffee and Second Cup is found in their use of dihydro-1H-purine-2,6-dione at Starbucks and dihydro-1H-purine-3,7-dione at Second Cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, no, making you a liar would be the last thing I would want. How about saying "My, what cute killers."? This way, you keep the word "cute" in to describe the doxies and yet, they still come out mean.


----------



## 32bitJesus

mmm... Doxie dark does sound good... Do the Doxie's have any hand in the growing/roasting/brewing process? Or, any paw, I should say...


----------



## Dr.G.

32bit, no, no doxie parts were used in this process. It is just a name we give to the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you may say that these pics are cute -- These were "The Fearsome Foursome" as pups......prior to their training.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...hotoid=951091619203&&refreshkey=1128027758113

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...hotoid=385571619203&&refreshkey=1128027758113

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=312522935203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=435442935203


----------



## 32bitJesus

Dr.G. said:


> 32bit, no, no doxie parts were used in this process. It is just a name we give to the coffee.


I actually wanted to know if they _assisted_ with the process


----------



## Dr.G.

They guard the Cafe, and escort people into the Cafe, but other than that, they have no real purpose other than to "look cute", to paraphrase Cameo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Upon entering a little country store, a stranger noticed a sign on the door that read "DANGER! BEWARE OF Doxie!" Inside he noticed a harmless old Dachshund asleep on the floor besides the cash register. 

He asked the store manager, "Is THAT the Doxie folks are supposed to beware of?" "Yep, that's him," the manager replied. The stranger couldn't help but be amused. 

"That certainly doesn't look like a dangerous Doxie to me," he said. "Why in the world would you post that sign?" 

"Because," the manager replied, "before I posted that sign, people kept tripping over him."


----------



## Dr.G.

A man walks into a bar with a very old dachshund under his arm. The dog is wearing a Toronto Maple Leafs shirt, bobble hat and scarf. The barman says, "Hey! No pets allowed in here! You'll have to leave!" The man begs, "Look, I'm desperate. We're both big fans, my TV is broken, and this is the only place we can see the game." After securing a promise that the dog will behave and warning that if there is any trouble they will be thrown out, the barman relents and allows them to stay in the bar and watch the game. 

Toronto beats Detroit 7-0. With that the dog jumps up on the bar and begins walking up and down the bar giving everyone a high-five. The barman says, "Wow that is the most amazing thing I've ever seen! What does the dog do if TO wins the Stanley Cup?" "I don't know," replies the owner, "I've only had him for 15 years."


----------



## Dr.G.

Christmas Gift Wrapping with a Dachshund Puppy!

1. Gather presents, boxes and paper in middle of living room floor.
2. Get tape back from dachshund.
3. Open box.
4. Take dachshund out of box.
5. Take scissors from dachshund.
6. Put present in box.
7. Remove present from dachshund's mouth.
8. Put back in box after removing dachshund from box.
9. Take scissors away and sit on them.
10. Remove dachshund from box and put lid on it.
11. Unroll paper.
12. Take dachshund off box.
13. Wrap paper around box.
14. Remove dachshund from box and take wrapping paper from her mouth.
15. Fend off dachshund trying to steal tape and tape one spot.
16. Take box from dachshund.
17. Remove dachshund from present and hurriedly slap on tape.
18. Take soggy bow from dachshund and tape on since sticky stuff ruined.
19. Grab present before dachshund opens it and put away.
20. Take 2 aspirin, sit down in chair, dachshund will fall asleep on your lap.


----------



## Dr.G.

These were the only questions I could get right on my wife's Doxie Ownership Test

1.What computer animated movie has a Dachshund called Buster?

2. Where did the Dachshund originate from?

3. What type of food is the Dachshund compared to due to its long body?

4. There are two sizes of Dachshund standard and.....?

5. What colour coat is not permitted by breed standards?

6. What was the name of the Dachshund in the movie 'All Dogs Go To Heaven'?

7. Which area to Dachshunds tend to have strain problems?

8. The Dachshund belong to which group? 

9. What is the name of the Dachshund Ty Beanie Baby?

10. In the movie 'The Ugly Dachshund' what was the actual breed of 
the dog?




1. TOY STORY 2

2. GERMANY

3. SAUSAGE / WEENIE/ WIENER

4. MINI (MINIATURE)

5. WHITE

6. ITCHY

7. BACK

8. HOUNDS

9. WEENIE

10. GREAT DANE


----------



## cheshire_cat

Hi Everyone

Just popping in to say hi. Been pretty busy at work, we've merged with another company and getting settled in. Adjusting to a commute too.

I'm been out of the loop with things here. Could someone give me an update or summary?


----------



## Dr.G.

From NNN (Norway Network News) --

Dachshund becomes a national hero 

A dachshund has become a national hero in Norway.

It happened after Daniel Refsnes Trevland, four, wandered off as his mother, Monica, was shopping in the western port city of Stavanger.

The weather was terrible, with high winds and rain, and it turned dark as searchers failed to find Daniel after two hours.

Unaware of the search, Ivar Lunde, 67, had driven down to a rocky beach for Agathon's regular walk.

After a while, Mr Lunde called for Agathon, but the eight-year-old dog remained at the waterfront, barking.

Finally, the dog ran back to the car, and stood in the rain, refusing to get back in.

"It was a very special sound," Mr Lunde said of Agathon's barks. "It was as if he was barking 'come here, come here'."

Lunde said Agathon, repeatedly looking back to make sure his master was following, led him to the waterfront, where they spotted a soaked and cold child on a slippery rock just off the shore.

Mr Lunde managed to reach the little boy, carry him to shore and contact the police, so he could be returned to his mother. Daniel was not harmed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, CC. Not much is happening here just now. I am flooding the forum with doxie news, jokes and thoughts in an attempt to knock the Anti-Sinc threads from the top spot. He is being treated MOST unfairly. Semper fidelis -- Forever faithful


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hey CC, great to see you here again! Why don't you listen to <a href="http://www.archive.org/download/JamShang_1/JamShang.mp3">this</a> and tell me what you think. No one has commented on it yet (it was 32bitJesus, who is a new Shang regular, awesome piano playing, and me on the guitar trying to add riffs to it). Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, JamShang was quite unique. This is the first time I have had a chance to download it and listen to it on iTunes. Kudos to you both.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thank you Dr. G. The real thanks goes to 32bit for the fabulous song design, and giving me the opportunity to practise adding riffs to slower music. Very interesting experience!


----------



## Dr.G.

It was an interesting combination. In that I have absolutely no musical aptitude re playing any sort of musical instrument, I appreciate those who make the effort to learn and play some form of musical instrument. As my mother was fond of saying, "It's a good thing you are able to teach, because you can't sing, dance or play any musical instrument."


----------



## AppleAuthority

Music is a very interesting part of life. I can tell you I will never regret taking music as my elective instead of Business/IT. I'm actually learning something in Music, whereas in BTT I would be teaching the classes for a few years. Music is a great way to express one's feelings as well. I find it the most relaxing and flowing piece of life--save maybe the Shang .


----------



## AppleAuthority

On that note, I must get off to sleep. Good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, AA. Until tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## audiodan

What is this thread about? Please summerize it in less then 9285 posts!


----------



## Dr.G.

auidodan, in a few words -- friendship, peace, laughter, a few tears......and a doxie or two. Welcome to The Shang.


----------



## audiodan

Thanks. Dr. G, I am a 12 year old boy trieng to switch to mac, I have 575 to spend. What should I do with it? I am thinking of getting a cheap used mac mini with a KB and Mouse, That way, I can connect it to my PC's Monitor


----------



## Dr.G.

If you already have a monitor and mouse/keyboard, a Mac mini is a fine computer. Go over to the Anything Mac section and ask this question to get some other opinions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. May you dream of cute doxies. Paix.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=234041487203


----------



## Cameo

Goodnight AA, Dr G. Dreaming of cute doxies sounds pretty good. AA, I will download and listen to that piece when I am more awake.


----------



## Carex

The wind was blowing too hard today to do any more investigating. Had trouble in the fog. Feeling a bit weak. Send food. Or doxies. 

Please....


----------



## Cameo

Wake up Dr. G.....Dr G...wake up, Carex needs a doxie!............Okay, I am sending food, some granola bars, fruit and vitamins. On their way. Doxie express if we can find a doxie or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

......what..............I'm up............Cameo is that you?? What is all this fuss about. OK, the doxies are on their way. 

Fear not, Carex. The Doxie Emergency Team is enroute with a variety of "goodies" to help save you from the fog and wind. Man, you would NEVER make it here in St.John's if a bit of wind and fog caused you such problems. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

In memory of Leo Sternbach, the Cafe Chez Marc shall serve only decaf coffee today, in hopes of bringing more tranquility to us all. Paix, mes amis.


TRENTON, New Jersey (AP) -- Leo Sternbach, the inventor of a revolutionary new class of tranquilizers that included Valium, one of the first blockbuster "lifestyle" drugs, has died at his home in North Carolina. He was 97.

Sternbach, an award-winning chemist who helped the Swiss drug conglomerate Roche Group build its U.S. headquarters in Nutley, New Jersey, after fleeing the Nazis during World War II, died in Chapel Hill, North Carolina, after a short illness late Wednesday.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you Dr. G. Sorry to rouse you from your slumber, didn't know anyone else with Doxies that could assist so quickly.

Good morning all. Cool one last night, pulled out the flannels. Will have to go north and get my winter blankets back soon, and find all warm clothes.

Been trying to decide whether or not I am going to move to a house in the country we found. I personally would love it, but one of my sons is having second thoughts. He isn't sure what he will do with himself and my worry is that if the two are bored they will end up fighting with each other and I have had quite enough of that. I have been trying to make my financial situation easier too and the move may not put me in a better position - would leave me in pretty much the same one. The landlord is stating that heat and hydro would work out to about $350.00 per month - isn't that a little high for all year round? Oil heat - states it cost about $2700.00 last year - then again - the fellow doesn't have any area rugs and NO drapes to help keep heat in. I could also put plastic over the windows in winter, just don't know how much of a difference it would make. Old house, built in 1855 - beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, this sounds like a fine house. My wife wants us to move out of St.John's to somewhere with an ocean view. However, my son is able to walk to university, I am able to work from home of walk to the university, and my wife is a 10 minute drive from work on those days she does not walk. Granted, we could have more room for the doxies, but I fear our "country estate" becoming a doxie ranch. 

Have a good day, my friend.


----------



## Moscool

Dr G isn't St John's on the ocean? (excuse my potential ignorance). Better buy a small beach hut then: you can see the ocean any time yet it's too uncomfortable to live in/breed doxies.

Talking about them, how will they carry the small barrel of rum to Carex?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, yes, Newfoundland and Labrador are on Canada's eastern border, on the Atlantic Ocean. A "small beach hut" would not be big enough for all the doxies. They shall not carry rum to Carex, but a small 1 ounce vile of "Doxie Delight", which is now used in the more progressive hospitals rather than electric cardio-paddles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of Daisy, my wife just got back from the vets. The ultrasound showed at least two heartbeats, but there might be more, since the pups are about the size of a peanut (without the shell) right now. Rootie, the father, was from a litter of two, and Daisy was from a litter of 7. So, hopefully, we shall have no more than four pups comes Halloween. We shall see.


----------



## Moscool

Peanut to pup in 4 weeks! What do you feed them?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, it is all rather sudden. In heat just before Labor Day..........mating just before, on and just after Labor Day.................peanut size pups today............and by sometime between Halloween and Remembrance Day, 2-? doxie pups. Since a person is able to hold a doxie pup in the palm of your hand, this is going to be an interesting birth. Deborah's dad once raised Black Lab dogs, and she has seen the birth of puppies, but I have not seen such an event.

Dr.G.................calling Dr.G........................


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, Daisy will breast feed her pups. Since she only has 7 teats we are praying for a small litter.


----------



## Sonal

Cameo, depending on the size of the house that does sound a bit high for heat and hydro, but keep in mind that old houses are frequently not as structurally efficient--old windows, air leaks, not insulated to the current code, etc. 

Also, as a rental house where the tenant pays heat and hydro, the landlord is unlikely to put in energy-saving improvements. I was at an apartment investors conference on Wednesday, and the concept of making buildings more energy efficient is shockingly new to most landlords--even those who have large buildings where the landlord pays utilities. 

Still, it does sound like a beautiful house. I love old house--they have character.


----------



## Carex

Pupping sounds like fun. I lost the trail on Mount Bruce, although I did see a man entering the Carley Springs Water Bottling Plant. The Plant is not as fancy as I first expected; there is some guy standing behind his trailer (in his underwear mind you) filling old plastic bottles (at least they recycle) with a garden hose. People pay for this stuff.

I saw a sign on the road reading "Beware of persons offering applesauce for free." I didn't know what to make of it but I think it was a clue. 

Just how long do apple cakes last anyway? Is the quest still worth it??


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, sounds like you were near the Charlie Springs Water Bottling Plant, not to be mistaken for the Carley Springs water. Good old Charlie has been pulling this scam from NL to BC. 

Apple cakes which my wife makes do NOT last long in our house. She will make mine on the day my birthday and make the guest cake on the day we have guests. So, Friday, Oct.7th, I shall take her out to eat while the cake cools, and we shall come back for this tradition. On Saturday, we shall have guests over and then we shall all share in this second cake...............since there shall be none left of cake #1.


----------



## 32bitJesus

*stretch* *yawn*

good morning all...  


_it's such a good feeling to know you're alive, it's such a happy feeling you're growing inside..._


----------



## Dr.G.

We are going to need some nautical names that sound well with Snug Harbour Kennels. Thus, something like "Harbour Master of Snug Harbour" is acceptable. It needs to have a nuatical theme to it, so get your thinking caps on. Cameo gave us a good one, but for the life of me, I cannot find it deep within the past pages of this thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

I forgot to add in my prior posting that the names, if selected, will enable you to have a year's supply of tea and/or coffee and all the muffins and bagels you can eat, for a full year at the Cafe Chez Marc.

I thought that we might make a doxie pup the prize for the best name, but this is a subjective call, and Deborah's test for Doxie Puppy Suitability just got longer. It makes the GRE's and the LSAT's look simple in comparison.


----------



## Dr.G.

32bit, it is nearly noon here in St.John's. You obviously do NOT have a doxie in the house, or you would be up at dawn.


----------



## 32bitJesus

Dr.G. said:


> 32bit, it is nearly noon here in St.John's. You obviously do NOT have a doxie in the house, or you would be up at dawn.


Well, it's now 11am here in London... I was up around 10... I scheduled my classes this year so that the earliest class I have to get up for is 10:30 

I do have a cat though, and for some reason, at 9am, he decides that I should get up, and he meows for the next hour until I do... I think he just likes the attention... cats can be so needy...


----------



## Dr.G.

32bit, my son did the same thing. Earliest class at Memorial Univ. is at 10AM on M/W/F and his classes on Tues. are from 5-6PM and 7-830PMM, and from 7-830PM on Thursday. I am teaching five courses this semester, but I go online off and on throughout the day from about 8AM until 11PM.


----------



## Cameo

They can be needy - but hilarious also. I have a six month old kitten and she just slays me. Wiggle a foot and boy can she leap. Then wiggle a hand and she is quick to pounce on that. Back and forth while I laugh at her. She ambushes my westie, (other than batting at tail she leaves the shepard alone, though she sticks her head in the dogs dish while snickers is eating)
and is fearless.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, this kitten would get along great with Abby and Jack, who try to play with a neighbor's cat, a cat that is NOT friendly. However, your kitten in our house would be eaten by Daisy, Rootie and Max. I like cats more than I like kittens, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, do you recall the nautical names for our puppies that you suggested way back when we thought about breeding Daisy???


----------



## Cameo

I will find out. Started with a "C" I think.


----------



## Cameo

Snug Harbour Bright Work -Wood trim and any metal needing polishing on a vessel

Snug Harbour Celestial Beauty

Snug Harbour Compass Rose -A circle graduated in points, or degrees, or both, from which courses are laid

Snug Harbour Fair Wind -Wind coming over the beam, quarters or stern, abaft of the beam


These are some that I posted. I will see if there are others.


----------



## Cameo

"Cameo, knowing my wife as I do, I think Snug Harbour Celestial Beauty and Snug Harbour Fair Wind might be contenders." This was your reply, are these the ones you were thinking of?


Do you know that you called Daisy a "tart"??? I had a laugh going back thru the posts.

I am supposed to be working here, gotta remember that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, thanks for these suggestions. I shall pass them on to my wife. Even though we all get a "vote" on this matter, her vote counts more than my vote or the vote of my son. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, Daisy IS a tart. You should see they way she throws herself at Max, who has been "fixed", and is not even a doxie. For shame.

Now, get back to work. If your boss says anything, tell him that you are in session with your positive thinking guru, and cannot be disturbed when receiving your new mantra.


----------



## Cameo

LOL. No, he won't say anything, he is a sweetheart and knows that I am a head of the paperwork here at present. But I will get back to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Work is the curse of the drinking class", as MacNutt was always fond of saying.


----------



## bhil

Morning All! I've been so busy the last couple of days, I haven't much time to post let alone keep up on my Shang history lessons. I have just passed the 4000th post and things are starting to get confusing trying to keep straight what is happening when.

For example, just this mornig I was reading Cameo's first post and thought "What? Cameo's been around for awhile." I was just figuring out that I was back in the past when I hopped over to my other tab to try and catch up on what had happened in the last couple of days, and saw Dr G's post asking Cameo what doxie name suggestions she had made when talk came up of breeding Daisy. At first I thought, "but Cameo just joined how could she have suggested names? " "No wait Cameo ahas been here for aw while." Then I thought "Dr G has talked about breeding Daisy for a while, I don't remember him ever asking for names, or ever seeing name suggestions." "Wait, most of that was before Cameo got here." It took a bit before I remembered that there are still 5200+ post I haven't read yet in between. 

And I won't even go into the confusion I experienced reading about MaxPower's babies. It was much easier to comprehend when I got it firmly fixed in my head that there was more than one and not some really weird extra long pregnancy.

It's a good thing I have a vacation coming up next week, I think I might need it to retain my sanity.


----------



## MaxPower

Just to alleviate your confusion bhil, my first son was born on Feb 1, 2004. My second is due sometime on Jan 6.


----------



## bhil

Dr G were you seriously considering putting one of the doxie pups up as a prize for the best name? I've read so much about doxies in my trip through the Shang I'm actually seriously considering one as an option for when we get a dog. The current leading choice is for a Lab, which is my wife's favorite, but I think you've converted me because I'm starting to want a doxie.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Just to alleviate your confusion bhil, my first son was born on Feb 1, 2004. My second is due sometime on Jan 6.


Since I didn't know about the first one (when you found out at least) and I probably missed it on the second one (though I might have caught it in the Babies! thread)

Congratulations!


----------



## SINC

Good day to all. Yesterday morning we hopped in the motor home and headed out with no particular destination in mind. As we drove through the countryside to the north and west, we were treated to a display of Mother Nature's fall painting talents as everything was bright orange and yellow and red.

We eventually would up at Lac Ste. Anne in the tiny village of Gunn, Alberta and saw a perfect little campground, so we stopped and set up camp.

Not long after another couple pulled in to join us and the introductions were made, "hi, we're Carol and Mike" to which I replied "we're Don and Ann". The other couple had two Bichons with them and they entertained us most of the day until the heavy rainfall drove us indoors shortly after our evening BBQ.

In the middle of the driving rain, there was a knock at our door and there, under an umbrella stood Carol and Mike with a bottle of red wine and four glasses in hand. We of course invited them in and the daytime conversation carried on. We already knew they were from Sherwood Park, that Carol was a retired social worker and Bob a retired Telus employee.

During our conversation I mentioned that Lac Ste. Anne held some special religious significance to native people as they come here by the thousands every May to wade in the shallow waters.

To my complete surprise, Carol then proceeded to tell us all about the tradition, how it started and what it all meant. "How do you know all this information?" I asked.

Because I am Metis said she. From there we began to discuss genealogy and I was telling them how I had been working on my family tree and got all the way back to 1762, but had hit a roadblock there.

Again Carol rose to the occasion and began to tell of us her family history beginning in France in the early 1600s and her ancestors immigrating to Canada in the late 1600s where a long dead grandfather took a native wife and thus was born the family of Metis she is so proud of today.

When she got to her immediate family, she kept referring to her older brother Doug and how successful he had become in the white man's world. At that point I asked her what her maiden name was, and she replied "Cardinal".

All this time we had been talking with the youngest sister of Douglas Cardinal, architect of The Museum Of Civilization in Ottawa and countless other buildings here in Alberta.

I related my experience of meeting her brother many years ago and I carry a fond memory of his gentle ways to this day.

What a small world we live in, but I am late for a meeting. More on this experience later today.

Here is a look at the Ottawa structure:


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, sorry, no doxie pup as a "prize". If one of Daisy and Rootie's pups is show quality (Daisy has her US and Canadian AKC and CKC Championships, and Rootie has his Canadian CKC Championship points), the pups would sell for $1000+. House pups would sell for $300-$500 each.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Since I didn't know about the first one (when you found out at least) and I probably missed it on the second one (though I might have caught it in the Babies! thread)
> 
> Congratulations!


 No I never posted my news in the Babies thread.

I preferred to just lay low and post in the sanctity of the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, here is Rootie as a pup
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=312522935203
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=719924167203

and Daisy as a pup.
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=935124167203

Here is Rootie teaching Daisy to pull and not let go.
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=735124167203


My wife's father raised Black Labs, a breed that is, for obvious reasons, quite common here in NL.


----------



## MaxPower

I just came in for some lunch and then I am off to finish cutting the lawn. After that I have a pantry from Ikea to assemble, then time permitting, I will sit down to read some of my teaching material to get familiar with the content.

Busy day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what a fascinating story. Hopefully, no one in the GG thread will read it, because as you know, a person of Metis heritage has some French blood in their family, and we all know what you have been accused of re Quebec. So, we shall keep this among friends, since we all know what a fine person you are -- friend, father, mentor, husband.................and older brother. A true "mensch". Paix, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

Least not forget mentor as well.

I just read the thread over lunch and it is shameful how quickly people blow things right out of proportion. I'm sure the reaction on the other end would be the same if I responded to them in German or Dr. G in Yiddish. Something to think about hmmm?


----------



## MaxPower

BTW, Dr. G. regarding my "teaching", any suggestions to how I should proceed? I have purchased all of my course material, and I am in the process of reviewing the material so I know what is contained in the material. But how should I present it? I don't think I want to just sit there and read to them, as I feel that this is not an effective way of learning. Any thoughts?


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, sorry, no doxie pup as a "prize". If one of Daisy and Rootie's pups is show quality (Daisy has her US and Canadian AKC and CKC Championships, and Rootie has his Canadian CKC Championship points), the pups would sell for $1000+. House pups would sell for $300-$500 each.


I thought it shounded too good to be true, as Iremember seeing the $1000+ price earlier on in the Shang. What distinguishes a pup between show quality and house pup? And if I do set out looking for a doxie in SK, what should I be looking for? You don't have to give full explanations here, but if you have a few links for me to follow that would be terrfic.


----------



## bhil

MaxP, what are you going to be teaching?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, this just in from my wife about your suggested names -- "Nice names!!" So, this is a start.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I just made the suggested changes. Thanks for this reminder.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, a valid point re our speaking in German, Yiddish, Latin, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, one interesting strategy is called Re-Quest, short for Reciprocal Questioning. In this strategy, you all read a part of the material, and then ask each other questions. You ask them questions, they ask you questions, all based on this material. Another standby is Jeopardy, with answers that need to be given questions, just like the game show, but the "categories" come from the info in the text material.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, my wife is the one to understand how you could look at a 10 week old pup and see if it has some show potential. I understand the bloodlines idea, but she is into lines about the neck, the shoulders, the tail, etc, etc. It is really a matter of proportions, I think, in that the dachshund is so strange looking. I know that they have to be three times longer than they are tall, and their back leg has to make some sort of 45 degree angle when standing. It is quite complicated. It was on her 21 page Doxie Ownership Test that she is giving to potential owners. I failed the test, especially the Dachshund Breed Standards and Doxie Physiology. I did OK in Doxie History, but bombed out on the 16th and 17th century history sections.


----------



## bhil

Yikes!  That sounds like quite the test. If I decide to get a doxie, I might have to get you to sneak me a copy in advance so I can prepare.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, buying a doxie from most breeders is not that problematic. We had to take a one page survey and sign a contract when we got our four from a breeder in Chicago. There are two doxies at the local Pets Unlimited, selling for $1300 + 15% tax, that come from a "puppy mill" in NB. Thus, they could have health problems that you shall never know about. We are able to give the blood line chart going back 5 generations, and the names of all of the CKC championship winners in our line. So, be careful from whom you buy a pet.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, re my wife's test, since I cannot pass it, technically, I would not be able to own one of our doxies. However, I pass the key test -- they love me and I care for them when my wife is at work. Thus, since I work from home, while she is #1 Alpha, I have sub-Alpha status. My son is the #1 Beta of the "pack". So, without me, our dogs would suffer somewhat from being in their cages from 845AM until 530PM. So, I was able to get a sort of a "dispensation from The #1 Alpha" for "Services rendered". Still, for someone who made Dean's List every one of my semesters in university (and I went for 10 1/2 years earning 4 university degrees), failing this test was a blow to my ego. However, in my defense, how many people know the top 3 cardiovascular problems encountered by dachshunds? Or the normal blood pressure of a doxie at rest and one having run 27.3 meters? Or the four major German bloodlines of Standard European Smoothaired Dachshunds from the 16th and 17th century?


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> MaxP, what are you going to be teaching?


 I'm starting a company where I will be privately teaching people one on one to use their computer and associated software. Amongst other things.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, one interesting strategy is called Re-Quest, short for Reciprocal Questioning. In this strategy, you all read a part of the material, and then ask each other questions. You ask them questions, they ask you questions, all based on this material. Another standby is Jeopardy, with answers that need to be given questions, just like the game show, but the "categories" come from the info in the text material.


 I forgot to mention Dr. G. that these will be private lessons, in the privacy of the participants own home.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, then try "Each one Teach one". You have to demonstrate how to utilize a piece of software. Then, the next week, they have to show you how to use this piece of software as if they were showing someone who did not know how to use this program. It is my opinion that if you truly understand how to do something then you should be able to try and teach it to someone else. Teaching abilitites differ, but the main idea should be understandable.


----------



## MaxPower

That is something I am gearing towards. I will teach the material and at the end of each lesson there are practice labs to try on your own.

I will then get them to show me at the beginning of each lesson what they have previously learned.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine idea, MP. Good luck. Welcome to the wonderful world of teaching. Hope to see you in "ratemyprofessors.ca" someday.

http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=61927


----------



## MaxPower

Perhaps someday.

At this time, what I really am interested in is an IT training association that I can join.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, that is an area I know little about in terms of prof. organizations.


----------



## SINC

Back to my Douglas Cardinal story, here is our city hall here in St. Albert designed by Doug:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, please tell me that it is not at tilted in real life as your picture depicts??? I have been to Pisa to see the leaning tower, but that made for an amazing shot.


----------



## SINC

It follows the contour of the riverbank Dr. G., but it is entirely level inside.


----------



## Sonal

MP, let me check with the STC. A lot of technical communicators specialize in producing training materials, so some may also belong to some IT training organizations.

Remind me to do this though--my head is everywhere these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

It looks like an optical illusion, or the fact that you were on an angle.


----------



## SINC

If you look at the pine tree on the right side of the photo, you can see that the camera angle is quite correct. It is the river bank that rises which creates the illusion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thus, an optical illusion. Most interesting.


----------



## Cameo

It is also due to the perspective that the photo was taken at. If you had been facing the building more directly it would look more level.


----------



## Dr.G.

Or, the earth could be shifting. I can see the headlines now -- Sinc Sank in a Sandy Sinkhole. Sad, that Sink has now Sunk. Very Sad.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., perhaps this one will get your inner self back to the peace and tranquility of the Shang:


----------



## Dr.G.

Buddha beneath the Bo tree. Tranquility and the understanding of The One.


----------



## Ena

MP. On teaching: 'Tell me and I'll forget. Show me and I might remember, but involve me and I'll understand.'
Heard this from more than one professor when taking classes toward a B.Ed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Ena. Where did you get your B.Ed.? Did you ever teach?


----------



## bhil

MP, I have had to go out to client sites and train people on how to use the software I develop. In preparation for the training courses the company I wrote the software for sent me on a course called Participant Centered Facilitation, or as it was known around the company, the "train the trainers" course. It was a short (3 day) course that was packed full of information on the different learning styles of people, ways to identify what learning style a person was, and ways to most effectively teach toward that learning style. If you ever get the chance, it is a course worth taking.

The critical thing you have to remember is that everyone is different. Some people will learn better by seeing, some will learn better by hearing, and some will learn better by doing. You as the facilitator have to identify what style they are and make sure that you are teaching in the way that is best towards them. I will see if I can find some of my notes on identifying the different types and forward them off to you.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

Was the picture taken before or after your daily pilgrimage to the local watering hole?

That could explain everything.....


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, taking into account an individual learner's unique learning style is crucial for any and all teachers. Good point.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for that info bhil. 

The "train the trainers" is something I would definitely like to look into. Any information on where to find a course like that would be extremely helpful.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> MP, let me check with the STC. A lot of technical communicators specialize in producing training materials, so some may also belong to some IT training organizations.
> 
> Remind me to do this though--my head is everywhere these days.


 If you could do that Sonal I would be forever grateful. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time, once again, to say good night to one and all. Dawn comes early for the doxies. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Yes. You're burning the midnight oil I see. I tend to forget that you are a few hours ahead of us.

Have a good night Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I have students in Alberta and the NWT, so I try to make sure that I get to respond to any of their late night postings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, I shall not be shocked into a state of being awake suddenly by the pleas of Cameo to send out the Doxie Rescue Squad. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Well that's a sign of someone who truly cares.

Something very rare these days.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Hopefully, I shall not be shocked into a state of being awake suddenly by the pleas of Cameo to send out the Doxie Rescue Squad. We shall see.


 I'll be up for a while. So If I hear the pleas of our fair Cameo, I'll notify the doxies over at the cafe so they can come to her aid.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, it goes with the territory by being a teleprof. One year, I had a couple of students in BC, and one in England. Talk about a time zone spread.


----------



## MaxPower

All I have to say is yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

One semester, I had 5 courses and 150 students.............who posted over 15,000 times on WebCT.


----------



## MaxPower

Now you're scaring me.....


----------



## MaxPower

*Ear Worm*

Somebody please help me. I've had an ear worm in my head for the past couple of days now and it's driving me mad.

My son is really getting into The Wiggles (If you have young children, you'll understand my pain) and I just can't seem to get their tunes out of my head.

I'm going batty!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I have been teaching web courses since the Winter semester of 1997. That does not seem so far back, but seeing that the internet is just over 10 years old, that makes me an ancient mariner on the high seas of teaching online. I was told that I have taught more literacy education courses to more students more often than any person in Canada. That is a distinction that makes me proud.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, better Wiggles World than Doxie Land. Trust me on this one. Still, a doxie pup would make a fine gift for a young child.


----------



## bhil

MP, I'm not feeling 100% right now (I think I'm coming down with something) so I am going to pack it in early tonight. I will try to dig out some information for you tomorrow, including the contact information for the company I took the course through here in Regina. I don't think they have any associated companies in Ontario, but I know they have gone out of province (and country) to teach courses before. If nothing else they should be able to point you to some of the courses that they took to teach the course themselves.


----------



## bhil

Well, good night all, I'm off to bed early to try and stop whatever I feel coming on before it hits me full force.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, rest, Echinecia, Zinc lozenges, and some herbal tea. Doctor's orders.


----------



## MaxPower

> MP, better Wiggles World than Doxie Land. Trust me on this one. Still, a doxie pup would make a fine gift for a young child.


You wouldn't know of anyone selling doxie pups now would you? 

The children's music could be much worse. The Wiggles aren't bad at all, it just the tunes are actually catchy and they stick in your head like crazy glue. I go to bed humming the tunes, and wake up with them.

During the Wiggles down time, MP Jr. wants me to sing the songs to him.

Welcome to Wiggles Radio. All Wiggles, All the time. 24/7.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, no, don't know anyone selling pups just now. I am not a doxie person, myself. Good luck in Wiggle World, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember Barney's song -- 
"I've got a lovely bunch of doxie pups.
They love to play and jump around.
Long ones, short ones, silly ones too.
Run about the house when they steal your shoe."

Yes, the fun of a toddler in the house.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Well, good night all, I'm off to bed early to try and stop whatever I feel coming on before it hits me full force.


 Cold FX and Vitamin C.

The miracle cure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cold FX and Vitamin C is what I take once I am sure the cold is about to hit. That is the second line of defense. The last line is called "The Dose of the Doxie", but it is unlike any cold medicine in existence.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Remember Barney's song --
> "I've got a lovely bunch of doxie pups.
> They love to play and jump around.
> Long ones, short ones, silly ones too.
> Run about the house when they steal your shoe."
> 
> Yes, the fun of a toddler in the house.


 Yes. It could be worse.

It could be Barney.

Or SINC and his buddy dressed in a Bikini T-Shirt and a Barney outfit singing Barney tunes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now I am not going to be able to sleep. Visions of Sinc and Barney in my dreams!!!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Cold FX and Vitamin C is what I take once I am sure the cold is about to hit. That is the second line of defense. The last line is called "The Dose of the Doxie", but it is unlike any cold medicine in existence.


 The Chicken Soup delivered via Doxie Express works wonders as well.

It's helped me through some tough Illnesses.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Now I am not going to be able to sleep. Visions of Sinc and Barney in my dreams!!!!!!


 Hey, If I'm stuck with the Wiggles, the rest of you can have visions of SINC and his buddy dressed in a Bikini T-Shirt and a Barney outfit singing Barney tunes.

It's only fair.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, we call "The Dose of the Doxie" chicken soup to be able to go across provincial boundaries. It is like the shipment of plutonium in trucks marked "Rubber Duckies".


----------



## Dr.G.

I must go to sleep now...............with visions of Sinc and Barney dancing in my head. Good night!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

I'm off to be as well.

I'll sleep with the Wiggles, and Dr.G can have visions of Sinc and Barney dancing. *shudder*


----------



## MaxPower

One last thought for the night.

We haven't heard from talonracer in quite some time. Anyone seen him around??

Now to bed.


----------



## Carex

He commented in the Calgary thread recently. 

Holy busy Batman. What, were there 8 pages in the Shang today. Get back to work people!!!

My adventure today was brought to you by the letter Q.


----------



## SINC

Surely you guys don't want to see this one again? Or do You!


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.


----------



## MBD

Bless you MP - we need more educated computer users so they don't drive their friends nuts to fix their stuff!


----------



## MaxPower

It's 8:30 am and the Wiggles are on. Again. 

I need rest from this......

Well going to pour a cup. Hopefully that will drown out the music.


----------



## SINC

Morning all! The coffee smells great this morning. come to think of it, we haven't heard from Bolor in a while. Hope all is well with him and his family.


----------



## 32bitJesus

brrrrr... it's cold in London today-- it's homecoming weekend here, and I was woken up my a marching band outside of my window...

(that's what I get for living on the main street of downtown...)

I suppose being a music major, I couldn't help but not be too annoyed with them... after all, it's just a gig ;-)


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good afternoon. How is everyone today?

I just finished up doing some math (polynomials) homework. It was rather quiet this morning, making it quite easy to simplify expressions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Spent a sleepless night thinking of that pic of Sinc and his friend. Finally, as the dawn came up, I went to sleep. Just got up now. What have I missed???


----------



## SINC

Hehehehe, not much!


----------



## Dr.G.

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sinc, you posted the picture AGAIN. You are a cruel brother, and I am going to tell mom on you.


----------



## Carex

Yes that was rather interesting.

My trail has gone cold, but now I am lost after pursuing the ghost of a man with kayaks, helicopters, speedboats, hang gliders and fan boats. I am in a room with all southern exposure, a bear just walked by and it was white. Can someone help me out?


----------



## SINC

Say hello to Santa for me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good evening, all. Took a few moments to reorient myself to the reality that the sun was setting and not rising. Now, it is dark again, and if I don't close my eyes, the vision of Sinc and his pink friend shall not return. All I have to do is to stay awake until sunrise...............stay awake until sunrise..............stay..................


----------



## Carex

How can you stay awake until sunrise if the image of SINC IN A BIKINI T-SHIRT is still fresh in your mind. It will put you to sleep because he is a knock-out!!


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> Yes that was rather interesting.
> 
> My trail has gone cold, but now I am lost after pursuing the ghost of a man with kayaks, helicopters, speedboats, hang gliders and fan boats. I am in a room with all southern exposure, a bear just walked by and it was white. Can someone help me out?


If it was a Kermode or Spirit bear you are near the Queen Charlotte Islands.
Do you want a zodiac to come and get you? Hope you remembered to take some flares with you to guide us to your location?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I keep my mind and eyes actively engaged in non-Sinc-like visions. It is only when I close my eyes does that picture come to mind.

Must stay awake............must stay awake.................must stay awake...........must stay awake.............must..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, no need for flares. The Doxie Rescue Squad has the scent of Carex imbedded into their brains. Thus, on command, they shall seek him out and rescue him from whatever threatens his very existence. Their motto is "Death before Dishonor".....and they are all still alive to this day.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Ena. Where did you get your B.Ed.? Did you ever teach?


I didn't get a B.Ed but got a Teaching Certificate so I could work sooner as husband (now ex) was in school too. Couldn't get a teaching job so had to do something else and never did fulfill that dream. Bad marriage, debts,being a single mum and lack of self-confidence got in the way. Sorry for the long and sad answer. It's all behind me now. Grateful for the good life that I have now.


----------



## Carex

My compass was screwed up and I am not in a room with all southern exposure. thank you Ena. I am not on Haida Gwaii but somewhere in the Great Bear Rainforest and it is starting to rain. Will the fearsome foursome be able to help me out in the west coast rain, I don't know. I will climb the nearest western redcedar and give a more accurate account of my location. 

Good thing it is mushroom season.


----------



## Carex

Dr. G:

Sinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/
Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikini
Sinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/
Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikini
Sinc/
bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/
bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/
bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/
bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/
bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc

bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/

bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/
bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/

bikini/Sinc/bikiniSinc/bikini/Sinc/bikini
Cue evil laughter


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, no need to apologize. Luckily, I was able to get all of my four university degrees out of the way prior to marriage, and got my job here at Memorial Univ. prior to marriage. The problems came about after being married for 10 years. Actually, today is the anniversary of the day I became a single parent 15 years ago, when my wife announced that she was leaving.............leaving behind a disabled 7 year old daughter, and a son two weeks short of his 4th birthday. Lived this way for nearly 5 years until my current came into my life. Best thing that ever happened to me.

So, Ena, remember that happy endings do happen. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, all I shall say is the God will get you for that one. Trust me on this one.


----------



## SINC

Ena, one week from today on October 8 will mark the 40th anniversary of the day I had the honour to marry my soulmate and lifetime friend. Winifred Annabelle Corscadden became Winifred Annabelle Sinclair and thus a WAC became a WAS. And Annabelle became my dear sweet Ann as she prefers to be known.

I have no idea why I am blessed, but sometimes things work out just fine. My fondest wish is that everyone should find happiness, and I suspect you too, have in your own way, found your happiness.


----------



## Dr.G.

The New York Yankees won their division, so, in honor of this we shall be serving New York-style bagels during tomorrow morning's brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is the subway map for all of you who might want to attend our bruch. Get off at the 63rd Drive stop in Queens and walk a few blocks to my old apartment house.

http://www.mta.info/nyct/maps/submap.htm


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, no need for flares. The Doxie Rescue Squad has the scent of Carex imbedded into their brains. Thus, on command, they shall seek him out and rescue him from whatever threatens his very existence. Their motto is "Death before Dishonor".....and they are all still alive to this day.


Right! Memory lapse about the scent in the doxie long-term memory. Just how big is the hippocampus of a doxie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, it is not the size but the strength and ability of the olfactory nerve system in scent hounds. Bloodhounds, the only hounds who have a keener sense of smell than the doxie, are incredible trackers. Their problem is that they are bigger than doxies and use up more energy in tracking than does a standard-sized doxie.


----------



## MBD

I don't care what everyone else thinks, I like that Bikini-Sinc picture!


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, you may like it..................but just wait until you go to sleep tonight dreaming about this picture.

Must stay awake............must stay awake............must stay awake............must.....


----------



## MBD

Hee hee hee, it's making me giggle more now!


----------



## Dr.G.

"He who laughs last is the one still awake.................." Must stay awake............I must stay awake.................I must stay awake...............I must.................


----------



## AppleAuthority

HAHA! This place is rather humorous this evening!


----------



## SINC

MBD said:


> I don't care what everyone else thinks, I like that Bikini-Sinc picture!


Why thank you Ma'am. You obviously know a handsome young fellow when you see one!


----------



## Ena

SINC and Dr. G. Thanks so much for the uplifting posts Meant a lot to me.


----------



## Carex

We are prepared for a west coast feast this evening (Ena will understand). This morning, by 5 year old daughter and I hit the low tide and dug up a bunch of clams. She did all the work according to her (I overheard her talking to her grandma). This afternoon, my wife and my daughter hit the woods and picked a nice bag of chanterelle mushrooms. Everyone is invited as we have extras. Bring the New York style bagels if you will, just don't mention the word Yankees.


----------



## Ena

MBD said:


> I don't care what everyone else thinks, I like that Bikini-Sinc picture!


Me too! Have to love it when people have good fashion sense and co-ordinate their colours for such an historic picture


----------



## Ena

Carex. Mmmmm! I'll be there in a New York minute.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Me too! Have to love it when people have good fashion sense and co-ordinate their colours for such an historic picture


Gee whiz, personally I thought Russell's green hat was a bit much!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, the one thing I like about The Shang thread is that even though most of us have never met in person, we are still able to share the tears and laughter that come with being a family. In the final analysis, we are all in the same boat together, and unless we help each other out, we go down with the ship. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I grew up in New York City. I was born to two New York Giant baseball fans, even though my father was born in Brooklyn. Thus, I came about being a Giant fan honestly. I grew up hating the Dodgers and envying the Yankees (because they won all the time). I remained loyal to the Giants even when they moved to SF. I root for the Mets as well. I can't believe that I want to see the Yankees win the World Series, but I guess I am still a New Yorker at heart. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

Give me $200 million and I will win you a World Series or 11 straight ALEast Titles too. My beef with baseball and the Yankees/Red Sox/Braves is the inequity that the almighty dollar has brought to that sport. Where is the mystery and intrigue of another team making the playoffs in that league. 

Go Houston.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I actually wanted to see the Yankees fall flat on their faces as they did at the onset of the season. I was pulling for the Giants or the Mets to win, or even the poor Cubs, who have not won since 1908 (the Giants have not won since 1954). With those teams out of the running, I would now like to see either the Yankees or the Chicago White Sox (who have not won since just before the 1919 Black Sox scandal) win the World Series. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was also hoping for a miracle and seeing Washington win it all. That would be a blow to Montreal, but a real boost to Washington, DC, that had always lived with the phrase (at least while I was growing up) -- "Washington -- first in war, first in peace and last in the American League."


----------



## Dr.G.

Must stay awake..............getting tired.....................must stay awake............look at the doxies sleeping......................must stay awake.................mush stray awash................................eyes closing...........................NO.........MUST stay awake.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Dr.G.

Mush stray awash..................mist slay afeet..................make spam ablox............................... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..................must say good night to Gracie.............must say................................................................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SINC

OK, no more pictures, You can rest now. Night.


----------



## MaxPower

No time to really visit in the Shang this evening. My little guy was very energetic this evening and he JUST went to bed. The good thing about that is he will sleep in tomorrow.

Now if I can only get the Wiggles out of my head. Personally I would rather dream of SINC in his bikini that suffer through another Wiggles night.

I think I just frightened myself.  SINC in a bikini. I have to give my head a shake.....


----------



## SINC

MP, I think i might have two of those T-Shirts if you need one!


----------



## MBD

Ahhh Dr G is finally asleep. Look how cute he looks with his Wilma Flinstone-esque placement of the hands against his cheek. Hey, nows the time to dress him up in Sinc's bikini! Tee hee hee!


----------



## talonracer

Allo all. Thought I'd swing by and say hello (at MaxPower's polite invite) after an extended absence. How is everyone? Sinc, fully clothed, I hope?


----------



## SINC

Good thought MBD. While the good Dr. is asleep, I have summoned the Doxie Express to convey that extra T-Shirt to St. John's and I have asked Rootie to cuddle up extra close to Dr. G. and slip the shirt on while he sleeps.

Imagine his surprise when he awakes in the morning and looks in the mirror.

Of course the up side is now the good Dr. has his very own bikini shirt!

Heheheh!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> MP, I think i might have two of those T-Shirts if you need one!


 Now, now SINC, we don't want to scar these people for life. Do we?


----------



## Dr.G.

I never saw a purple doxie, 
And I hope I never see one.
But I can tell you anyhow,
I'd rather see than be one.
(With apologies to Burgess Gillette)


http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=724289129203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=279279129203


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Decided to watch "The Color Purple" on DVD as I made brunch. Not too many showed up for this fine meal.........................in fact, no one came. Still, we took all of the New York-style bagels down to a local shelter for women, and at least they enjoyed this treat.


----------



## MaxPower

Wait Dr. G.!!! I was here.

No chance there is any bagels left over?


----------



## MaxPower

Good to see you back TR.

It's been too long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, MP. Yes, we have 6 that just came out of the oven. If you don't mind waiting while they cool (you can't cut a hot bagel), you are welcome to have a few with your family. Homemade jams and fresh tea and coffee are here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have some very, very strong coffee for TR is he wants/needs some.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Good morning, MP. Yes, we have 6 that just came out of the oven. If you don't mind waiting while they cool (you can't cut a hot bagel), you are welcome to have a few with your family. Homemade jams and fresh tea and coffee are here as well.


 Thanks Dr.G.

My family and I appreciate it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Come on over, MP, and bring the family. Careful not to step on sleeping doxies. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Mmmm, bagels. Yes! And coffee too! Morning all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, just took our last batch of bagels out of the oven. So, pull up a chair, have some coffee and wait until they cool a bit. Actually, I like to just break them in half and watch the cream cheese melt on the end of the broken piece. Patience was never one of my virtues.


----------



## Carex

Just in time for bagels I hope!! Coffee smells great this morning. Our clam and mushroom feast is a distant but fond memory. My hockey game last night is still lingering in my body.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Our clam and mushroom feast is a distant but fond memory. My hockey game last night is still lingering in my body.


You sure some of those mushrooms aren't hanging around in your body too?


----------



## Carex

They weren't those kind of mushrooms Sinc, although 'tis the season. Let me know if you want some, I can send over a bushel or two.


----------



## SINC

I never even thought of "those" kind of mushrooms. I was referring to them lingering before discharge!


----------



## Dr.G.

No bagels for anyone until this "potty talk" is stopped or taken outside.


----------



## Carex

He started it (points finger across table at Sinc). I was just trying to talk about my dinner.


----------



## SINC

So was I, albeit in a slightly altered state.


----------



## Dr.G.

The two of you will stop in NOW, or there shall be no dinner for either of you!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I am sorry, everyone, for that outburst, but someone had to put an end to that sort of talk here at The Shang.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> I am sorry, everyone, for that outburst, but someone had to put an end to that sort of talk here at The Shang.


Good morning all. I thought I would stop in for some brunch this morning. I;m glad to see Dr G. got the kids under control before I got here. I hate arguments at the table.


----------



## Ena

Good morning from a short hop to the left of SSI. Another coffee please as I try to wake up. Went back to bed after the dog wanted out at five am so am a bit groggy from extra sleep.
Let me know when the potty talk stops and it's safe to remove the industrial strength earplugs.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> The "train the trainers" is something I would definitely like to look into. Any information on where to find a course like that would be extremely helpful.


MP: The company I took the training from was AHz learning Technologies. You can try and contact them and see if they could suggest something in your area. I also have a few things to send you. Some quick notes from the course and a list of resources (books) to look into for more information. If you would like them, PM me an email address, and I will send them on over to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, and they were starting to have a fight over YOUR bagel. Good afternoon, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, we have the bruch that you could only dream of waiting for your return.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, rest, Echinecia, Zinc lozenges, and some herbal tea. Doctor's orders.


Perfect advice, though we didn't have any Echinecia in the house, so I substituted Reiki, which I do on a regular basis anyway. I also took healthy doses of Vitamin C as MaxPower suggested. I have never tried Cold FX though, does it work as good as they say it does?


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, it works for me, but not for my wife, who is from Calgary where this is made. It is mostly ginseng, so it is up to you. Mind over matter.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, and they were starting to have a fight over YOUR bagel. Good afternoon, my friend.


Thank you for saving it for me, and it is still morning this far out west. I was quite distressed to see how early you were canceling brunch this morning, I'm glad MP showed up and convinced you to not give up on everyone.


----------



## bhil

Well, as I kept this cold under control quite well this time, I will pass on the Cold FX, but maybe when the next one comes I will give it a try.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, I try to use these as preventative measures as well as when the cold actually hits. I don't beleive in running to the doctor for antibiotics, since they are useless against a cold, and lessen my natural resistance to actual infections. Thus, I self-medicate within reason.


----------



## SINC

Boy, that soapy taste is hard to get out of your mouth, isn't it Carex?


----------



## bhil

I agree completely. I find that doctors (medical doctors that is, not you) aren't trustworthy. They seem more anxious to push you samples of some new pill or other than to find out what is actually wrong. The last time I went to see a doctor about what I thought were allergies, as soon as I had said the word allergies I didn't have enough time to stop him from running out of the room to get me samples of this and that to try. When he came back I almost had to force him to listen to my explanation that I was there because I wanted a referral for allergy testing to see if I had any.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Carex, hopefully you both shall not suffer from palmoliveosis, which causes a problem with having to pee in males. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, my doctor and I agree when it comes to antibiotics. We are both against overprescription of this medicine. I only use it when I have a real lung infection, not just an annoying cold.


----------



## bhil

Well I'd love to stay longer and visit, but I hear my daughter is awake from her nap, so I better go rescue her from he crib before she gets upset. Thanks for the bagel Dr G, I'll pop back in later and help you clean up the dishes.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, Carex, hopefully you both shall not suffer from palmoliveosis, which causes a problem with having to pee in males. We shall see.


Careful there Dr. G.

That's mighty close to being back to *otty talk.


----------



## Carex

> Boy, that soapy taste is hard to get out of your mouth, isn't it Carex?


I'm still spitting bubbles. 

What's this about peeing?


----------



## talonracer

Good morning/afternoon all... I don't know what all this crazy talk is, but Dr. G, I'll take you up on that offer of some coffee, as I'm entirely out at my apartment. A bagel too, please... but none of Sinc's "mushrooms". Sinc, sure you're not from BC?


----------



## Carex

He claims he wasn't talking about _those_ kinds of mushrooms.


----------



## SINC

No, he stated he was not. No claim involved.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, no need to help with the dishes. We put them on the floor and let the doxies lick them clean. Then we are ready to use them once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, the coffee is fresh, and the bagel was fresh this morning. Everyone got up later than expected. Still, we are open 24/7.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I took a drive just outside of St.John's to places like Flatrock, Outer Cove and Middle Cove. Here are some pics --

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=492860329203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=380260329203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=478670329203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=972660329203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=588270329203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=498770329203


----------



## Cameo

Nice pictures Dr. G. Were those taken today? If they were looks like you were having great weather as well. We went to Elora for a photo shoot this morning,
had a very nice time. Still in film so have to wait for processing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, they were taken a little over 5 hours ago. My wife and I like to do a Sunday afternoon drive about to see the scenery just outside of St. John's. I did not have a polarizer, so these are the colors I saw. However, it was a bit windy, but the air was clear and you could really smell the fresh ocean air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the hour grows late and sunrise comes early in these parts, so it is time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Sleep well Dr. G. Tomorrow dawns a new day.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> Nice pictures Dr. G. Were those taken today? If they were looks like you were having great weather as well. We went to Elora for a photo shoot this morning,
> had a very nice time. Still in film so have to wait for processing.


 Cameo,

I wish I had known you were in Elora this afternoon. I was there as well with my family visiting my Father-in-Law whom lives in Elora.


----------



## bhil

MP I just dropped that information for you in an email and fired it off. I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## bhil

I really just popped in to say good night to all. My wife leaves tomorrow to go visit her parents with our daughter for a couple of days before we leave on vacation, so I'm off to spend every last minute I can with them before they go.

Sleep well.


----------



## SINC

I notice that Disney is releasing an enhanced DVD version of "Cinderella" this week. I saw it in the theatre on release oh so many years ago, but my wife , who grew up on a rather remote farm, has never seen it.

This Saturday is our 40th wedding anniversary, and I am tempted to buy a copy and show it to her as part of our celebration. (She has always been MY Cinderella!) Am I daft or what?


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
We just got back from beautiful BC. We got there in the rain and left in the rain. Most days in between were pretty good though.

We enjoyed watching our granddaughter develop over the six weeks. It really is amazing. We have two boys but you forget about things that happened back then. we are proud grand parents.

Whew! I read back to where I left off ... must have been a hundred pages or more to catch up. Between Carex's adventures, Sinc's t-shirt and Dr. G.'s ditties, I got quite a chuckle. It is good to be back.

We had asked some friends to clear off the crab apples off our tree, but they only got half of them so I have been picking/shaking apples for the last two days. Of course they were the ones at the top of the tree  oh 

Oh well, it is done now and we can move on.
I'll say goodnight to all
Good night Gracie  where ever you are


----------



## Carex

Daft, nah, hopeless romantic, big softie, loverboy maybe!!


----------



## Bolor

Go with it Sinc. She'll love all the more for it.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC, It's the little things that make all the difference. The ones that may not cost much, but have the most thought put into them.

I still remember the first movie my wife and I ever went to. "The Big Hit" with Mark Whalberg. OK not a very romantic movie or the best movie but that is the one we chose together. I even remember the theater we saw it in.

I even remember our second date. Actually I could never forget it. I had food poisoning and would up being sick to my stomach before we left for dinner. Needless to say I never made dinner. Instead I wound up driving home, throwing up some more and going to bed. She called me later on and asked if I was so sick, why did I even bother coming out? I replied that it was because I wanted to see her.

We're going on six years on November 6.


----------



## MaxPower

Well I'm off to bed now. Good night all. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Sonal

Daft? SINC? Absolutely. But it's a good daft.

Welcome back, Bolor. Glad to hear that you had a good visit with your grandbaby.


----------



## Carex

I find it hard to believe that Bolor is posting in the weather thread that they are enjoying 24C days. I am used to reading his -20 posts and sniggering a little bit as I sit here in the rain.


----------



## SINC

Hey Bolor, welcome back! We missed you!


----------



## talonracer

Oh fine Sinc.. miss Bolor but not me!? We'll just see how you're received the next time EhMac Calgary gets together.... harumph! Daft it is!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. A fine sunrise over Signal Hill this morning. Great day ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, go for the DVD. That would make a fine gift, especially after what you just said.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Bolor. It is good to have you back in the warm and loving arms of The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, not miss you??????????? Impossible. Who would not miss you?? The doxies whine at night when you are not around The Shang.


----------



## Cameo

Darn darn darn darn darn..........MP, it is too bad, I would have loved to meet you. We were there at 7:00 in the morning til around 10:30, then spent an hour at the timmies around the corner. 

TR, you are sooo silly, of course we missed you. We were getting worried, you hadn't been showing up for your caffiene fix. Figured you had a new romantic interest and didn't want to interfere.


----------



## Carex

> Figured you had a new romantic interest and didn't want to interfere.


Let's not kid oursevles, we figured you were lying face down in a gutter somewhere, perhaps stripped of all possessions after a night of overindulgence, with permanent marker covering your face. We just wanted to make sure we didn't miss anything that would embarrass the hell out of you.


----------



## SINC

talonracer said:


> Oh fine Sinc.. miss Bolor but not me!? We'll just see how you're received the next time EhMac Calgary gets together.... harumph! Daft it is!


Sheesh tr, I said I missed you in the ehMac Calgary thread once already. OK, OK, I missed you here too!


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. Thanks for the welcome back. It's good to be home again and in my own bed. 


TR, there is room for us all in the Shang. Personally, I didn't miss you because I wasn't here either but be assured I will keep a sharp look-out for you every time I walk over to Chez Marc. If I notice you in the gutter I will help you up and prop you up in the corner where the doxies will clean you up by slathering you with their tongues. After you are revived sufficiently, we will ply you with the good Dr.'s caffine. I hear it works wonders.

I hope you all have a good day


----------



## Ena

Good morning. A warm welcome back to Bolor and TR.
Treading carefully as I walk over to Chez Marc in my comfy slippers. 
Good to hear romance is alive and well


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, re your comment "If I notice you in the gutter I will help you up and prop you up in the corner where the doxies will clean you up by slathering you with their tongues.", remember, these are refined doxies with a pedigree. Still, they like sardines, so if you were to spread some sardines all over TR, then maybe they would lick him clean. You are the Good Samaritan for doing this...........especially with all the fish involved. "Am I my brother's kipper?" shall never be directed your way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, all. Nearly 230PM here in sunny St.John's. 15C and it feels like a fine day to take the doxies to the park and let them run around.


----------



## SINC

Today has turned out to be nice and sunny and here I am stuck in my office writing a column.


----------



## talonracer

There was no time spent passed out in any gutters, thank you. Now, if you were to say in a strange girl's apartment... well that I would happily admit to.

There was also the morning I came in to work with dried whipped cream all over my jacket (I didn't know about it) and everyone here at the office noticed...

Alas, tis a family forum. I shan't go any further. Good morning all, come sit at the table with me and let's share a coffee or three.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, look outside your window. Think about all the fun times we had as kids growing up in the streets of New York City. The fun games we used to play............ Come outside and play just one more time like when we were kids.


----------



## SINC

Yes, Dr. G., I remember them well. Kick The Can, Anti Anti I Over, Hide And Seek, and many more, some of which we made up ourselves. Then there was making whistles out of Maple tree branches and Karagana seed pods. And making kites using Mom's grocery bags and some binder twine. 

Simpler times indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sinc, simplier times they were. 

What happened to your old avatar???


----------



## SINC

And I guess I should explain my new avatar. I have wanted this symbol for some time now and never could find the right gif. Thanks to MaxPower, all that changed today and here it is.

I always thought a "SINC" should have an "iSync" avatar.

Get it? I, SINC!


----------



## SINC

Two posts, one time, one subject. I guess great minds really do think alike, Dr. G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

Neat. iSync, therefore I am. Very profound, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

Let's just hope things don't get too confusing around here with SINC's iSync and my power button.

But I was glad to be of service SINC.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I see a bit of difference, but not enough to confuse you with iSync. You could have made his icon purple..............but that is another story best left untold.


----------



## SINC

An excellent idea Dr. G.!

How about it MaxPower? Can we make it purple, huh? Can we? Pretty please?


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., here is an interesting sign from your home town:


----------



## MaxPower

Uh. No.

Really. I'm not that talented.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I only lived in Brooklyn for 6 months. I grew up in Queens, NY, the sister borough of Brooklyn on Long Island.


----------



## Moscool

MaxPower:

You have an iBook but your icon is the power button of a PowerBook. Reverting to "truth" would alleviate the iSinc (sic) confusion...


----------



## Dr.G.

"And the truth shall set you free."


----------



## bhil

Good evening everyone. It was a busy week last week so I didn't get near as much reading on the Shang history done as I would have liked. But, as I pick up again today and pass the 50% mark, it is interesting to note that I am just getting into the 2005 posts. That means in the (approximately) 38 months this thread has been going over half the posts were done in the last 10 months. Just thought I would pass that interesting fact along.

Back to my reading, I will check back in later.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, yes, that is an interesting thought. That is about 8 posts a day. If a person reads only 8 posts a day, they shall never catch up to our last posting. I wonder who has posted the most times in The Shang????


----------



## SINC

Now THAT, Dr. G., is an easy question:

Shang Posts
Dr.G.	3381
SINC	1418
MaxPower	651
minnes	425
Carex	417
Cameo	414
Peter Scharman	313
Bolor	217
Moscool	216
jeac5	201
AppleAuthority	175
Sonal	170
Ena	160
talonracer	153
MACSPECTRUM	120
MacNutt	106
lotus	104
LGBaker	83
MBD	63
bhil	52
BigDL	52
cheshire_cat	46
(( p g ))	43
darntootin'	34
Mrs. Furley	33
Chealion	30
macello	30
32bitJesus	29
MacDoc	25
The Doug	24
da_jonesy	21
rhino	20
Etaoin Shrdlu	17
RevMatt	17
Pelao	16
Macman27	15
gwillikers	13
Snapple Quaffer	11
used to be jwoodget	10
Vexel	9
Alesh	9
autopilot	8
Cynical Critic	8
CubaMark	7
kermit	7
Marilee	6
iMatt	6
pakmn	6
fül	6
Kosh	5
canuck1975	5
mamamac	5
MacGenius	5
dolawren	4
Ottawaman	4
Chipper	4
Grunt	4
Vinnie Cappuccino	4
Livingroom	4
ArtistSeries	4
Clockwork	4
winwintoo	4
kps	4
thejst	3
CN	3
GratuitousApplesauce	3
Pylonman	3
ehMax	3
iGeeK	3
Automatic Dr. G.	3
jmac	3
DBerG	3
K_OS	2
Loafer	2
Pamela	2
Kuni	2
Strongblade	2
elmer	2
enaj	2
« MannyP Design »	2
terry	2
james_squared	2
RicktheChemist	2
audiodan	2
PosterBoy	2
Macaholic	1
MissGulch	1
Britnell	1
Urban_Legend	1
nussajane	1
jfpoole	1
RyanB	1
branaghguy	1
andrewenterprise	1
spudmac	1
absinthe	1
MacAttack	1
tidibici	1
MasterBlaster	1
ErnstNL	1
Guinness	1
Student P	1
Chris	1
comprehab	1
Max	1
khayman	1
1
Wolfshead	1
Jazzboy	1
maximusbibicus	1
lpkmckenna	1
levarg	1
re:load	1
SpanishJoe	1
jsimard	1
TheAnalyst	1
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## Dr.G.

ErnstNL has only posted once in The Shang?!?


----------



## bhil

Wow, I'm in the top 20 and I've only been a recent poster to the Shang. I will have to make sure I live up to the distinguished company I am keeping in the top of the list. 

It is confusing to see such a large number of people with only 10 or less posts here. I find it hard to believe so many people who have visited can resist the urge to return to such a wonderful place.


----------



## Dr.G.

This can't be a complete list. Where is jeac5? She was a regular until she went down to Virginia to teach? And there is NO WAY I could have posted 3381 times just in this thread!!!!!!! 

I demand a recount. Where are all of those "hanging chads"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Never mind...........I just found jeac5. Still, there is no way I posted that many more times here than you, Sinc. I think that it is adding on each time I mentioned the word "doxie".


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, it is amazing how many people don't bother with The Shang. Look at all they are missing.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., if you look on the main page of Everything Else Eh under the heading "Replies", you will notice a number to the extreme right of every thread that is underlined. If you click on it, it gives you the number of posts in the thread and who made them.

Since I do not control the software, I cannot verify the accuracy of same and your observation of jeac5 would seem to support the view that it is somehow flawed.

At any rate, I do believe your post record here is likely pretty close.


----------



## bhil

Now Sinc, wasn't that much easier than going through the entire thread post by post and counting up the number of unique posters like you did the first time the question came up of how many people had posted in the Shang? And to refresh everyone's memory, at the time that number was 57 (including Automatic_DrG).


----------



## Dr.G.

Ah yes, Auto Dr.G. And what of MacDoxie? Sherlock Holmes grappled with his arch-enemy, professor Moriarty, and I had MacDoxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

What is amazing is that of the 9500+ postings, there have been 63,092 viewings.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Now Sinc, wasn't that much easier than going through the entire thread post by post and counting up the number of unique posters like you did the first time the question came up of how many people had posted in the Shang? And to refresh everyone's memory, at the time that number was 57 (including Automatic_DrG).


Much easier bhil, but back then, the board was on different software and there was no other alternative.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, technology has made counting such things easier. However, nothing but good old fashioned reading can make the reading of the entire Shang thread any simplier.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it is about that time once again. I have a conference to attend early tomorrow morning, and so, it is time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Have a good night and a better conference in the morning.


----------



## bhil

Good night Dr G


----------



## Cameo

I am number 6th poster in the shang? I have only been here for just over a year.
Wow.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Shang without Sinc and Cameo is like a day without the sunrise and sunset.


----------



## Cameo

Well, it is a good thing we know what you meant Dr. G - or we might be insulted!


----------



## Cameo

I would assume you meant "without"??


----------



## SINC

I boo delieve he did Cameo!


----------



## Cameo

I know - I am just in a teasing mood tonight.


----------



## SINC

Yep, me too! Life is all about having fun!


----------



## Carex

Cameo you big tease


----------



## MBD

Pooh, everyone's going to sleep? I should go to sleep too. I learned that today is der Tag der Deutschen Einheit. I didn't know what Einheit was but realized it's the German Unification Day - when the DDR joined the BRD. Cool.


----------



## Cameo

Yeah but I only tease those I like.


----------



## SINC

Thank goodness, for a moment there I didn't know what to think Cameo!


----------



## Cameo

Well, it off to beddy bye for me. Gonna curl up under the covers and read for a bit before I doze off. Sleep tight everyone, be safe - Carex, careful of what you drink, Dr G & Sinc, I think since your speach is becoming a tad blurrrrrred that you should get a good night yourselves! Hopefully it is only tiredness causing this blurrrrrrrrrrrred speech!

Nite nite


----------



## Carex

Harumph!!


----------



## Cameo

PS - only teasing about the blurrrrrrrrrred part!


----------



## 32bitJesus

Carex said:


> Harumph!!


Gazuntheit!


----------



## Carex

Oops, my post was misplaced, it should have come out before Cameo's last one. It's a good thing I had it induced.


----------



## Cameo

Carex, I don't want anything else to happen to you now.


----------



## Carex

32bitJesus, thank you very much. 

Any more music to direct us to?/


----------



## SINC

As my favourite comedian of all time would say, "God Bless".

Thank you Red Skelton!


----------



## Carex

Cameo, we are posting so close together (isn't that sweet), that our messages and points are getting mixed up. It isn't making any sense!!


----------



## Cameo

That's okay, sometimes I don't make any sense all by myself!


----------



## SINC

Is anyone making sense this evening?


----------



## Cameo

I dunno, doesn't matter, I'm happy.


----------



## 32bitJesus

Carex said:


> 32bitJesus, thank you very much.
> 
> Any more music to direct us to?/


hehe... well, I recorded a song last week for my brother's school -- they're doing a pilgrimage which they do every year to raise money for Haiti...

http://www.theoldapartment.net/songs/Haiti.mp3


----------



## Carex

Well done again. Would you be offended if I said it sounded matchbox20ish? 

What are you playing on that one?


----------



## 32bitJesus

Carex said:


> Well done again. Would you be offended if I said it sounded matchbox20ish?
> 
> What are you playing on that one?


nah, not offended -- I'm playing guitar, singing, and bass (using my keyboard)


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Well done again. Would you be offended if I said it sounded matchbox20ish?
> 
> What are you playing on that one?


Whatever it is, I like it. Good job 32!


----------



## Carex

Drums = Garageband?


----------



## 32bitJesus

Carex said:


> Drums = Garageband?


Exactly! A funky loop, eh?

I'm sure this song would cause some people to think that I'm a Christian artist or something... but that's not the case.


----------



## 32bitJesus

SINC said:


> Whatever it is, I like it. Good job 32!


thanks SINC


----------



## Carex

_haittiiiiii, haiiitttiiiiiii _

It's all for a good cause. 

So you are living Steve Jobs' dream with Garageband then eh?


----------



## 32bitJesus

Carex said:


> _haittiiiiii, haiiitttiiiiiii _
> 
> It's all for a good cause.
> 
> So you are living Steve Jobs' dream with Garageband then eh?


oh, my god... I couldn't be happier with Garageband

so easy -- great result with minimum software interaction...
I'm actually quoted on the Apple site, eh? (JM, Canada)

http://www.apple.com/switch/reasons/reason04.html

http://www.apple.com/switch/stories/stories03.html 



I also recorded 'the Rainbow Connection' the other day... I love that song... http://www.theoldapartment.net/songs/The Rainbow Connection.mp3


----------



## Carex

Kermit thee Frog here, Muppet News!!

I had to do a re-read of your post when I linked through to the Apple page. For a brief moment, I thought you were Trent Reznor!! I was thinking that your stuff was getting a lot more mellow these days LOL>


----------



## 32bitJesus

Carex said:


> Kermit thee Frog here, Muppet News!!
> 
> I had to do a re-read of your post when I linked through to the Apple page. For a brief moment, I thought you were Trent Reznor!! I was thinking that your stuff was getting a lot more mellow these days LOL>


hahah!


----------



## bhil

Wow! Is it that late already. I must have gotten sidetracked doing my reading. On the plus side I'm now up to post 5800 . . . only about 3800 to go.

Good night all, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Moscool

bhil said:


> Good evening everyone. It was a busy week last week so I didn't get near as much reading on the Shang history done as I would have liked. But, as I pick up again today and pass the 50% mark, it is interesting to note that I am just getting into the 2005 posts. That means in the (approximately) 38 months this thread has been going over half the posts were done in the last 10 months. Just thought I would pass that interesting fact along.
> 
> Back to my reading, I will check back in later.


That's very interesting bphil as the Shang virtually ground to a standstill about a year ago. Sometimes it would drop to page 3 (yikes!) and we would post out of gilt... I think that the revival of the Shang coincided with the arrival of Cameo. Kudos!


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Now THAT, Dr. G., is an easy question:
> 
> Shang Posts
> Dr.G.	3381
> SINC	1418
> MaxPower	651


Makes we think that two characters have not been seen in a long time (at the Shang or elsewhere): anyone heard of Macnutt or his arch friend Pamela recently?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Moscool, et al. Great sunrise again this morning. 

Sinc and Cameo, I made the adjustment to my comment last night that "The Shang without Sinc and Cameo is like a day without the sunrise and sunset." Obviously it should have been written as "without" and not "with". Mea culpa.


----------



## Carex

Moscool, I tried to serenade Pamela so that she would post, having not seen her here for some time. It did not seem to work although I did see a couple of people running down the street holding their ears. 

Perhaps I should try again???


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Makes we think that two characters have not been seen in a long time (at the Shang or elsewhere): anyone heard of Macnutt or his arch friend Pamela recently?


Morning all. Macnutt has posted in the past few days on other threads. While not as often as he used to, he still manages to stir the pot every once in a while. Carex, what happened? You are up awfully early today. I shudder to guess why!


----------



## Carex

I am waiting for the sun to show to head out the door fishing!! It gets me up early 3-4 times a week during this part of the year. Have to check the weather on the computer.


----------



## 32bitJesus

good morning all... is the Doxie Dark perc'd and ready to go? I think I'll take the pot ;-)

Ah... Cafe Chez Marc... my salvation...


----------



## Carex

??Your own pot??? Leave some for the rest of us dude. We'll have to start making industrial sized vats of this stuff instead of small batches.


----------



## 32bitJesus

a fantastic idea! We could buy out a brewery or something...

or we could use big rot-iron cauldrons... I've been meaning to try out witchcraft...


----------



## SINC

What kind of fish are you going after this morning Carex? Salmon?


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all. It has been a busy few days, and little of that has been pleasant. This place is, apparently, not enough a part of my routing yet, and so it didn't survive the unpleasantness. Since I appear to be settling in for a long string of bad luck, I figured I wouldn't wait for it to be over to try and work the Shang into a proper routine .

Anywho, hope all of your days are going well.




32bitJesus said:


> big rot-iron cauldrons...


Sorry, but that made me laugh a lot (which was well appreciated). I believe you meant *wraught* iron. Although I think cauldrons were more normally cast iron.


----------



## SINC

The Shang is the perfect place to lift your spirits RevMatt. The more you visit, the wider the smile!


----------



## bhil

32bitJesus said:


> we could use big rot-iron cauldrons...


    Heh rot-iron . . . probably unintentional, but it sure does seem funny this morning for some reason.

Just popped in to say good morning all!


----------



## 32bitJesus

whoops... haha... my bad spelling prevales...


----------



## SINC

Do you have your spell checker in Safari turned on to check spelling as you type?


----------



## 32bitJesus

hmmm... didn't know there was one.


----------



## SINC

32bitJesus said:


> hmmm... didn't know there was one.


Check under the edit menu under spelling, then check spelling as you type. It makes is sooo easy!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Check under the edit menu under spelling, then check spelling as you type. It makes is sooo easy!


 Too bad there isn't a grammar checker. Eh SINC?


----------



## SINC

Yeah, that would be too much!


----------



## bhil

I just passed the point in my reading where I first poked my head into the Shang to show my newness by asking what doxies were.  I wasn't a regular then so I am still reading, and I found this message to me that I didn't see back then:


Cameo said:


> Didn't want to derail the other thread again - well sidetrack it anyhow - I just love your avatar bhil. My family background is Celtic/Scottish and I have an interest in that stuff. I looked at your website - great stuff. I have periodically tried to trace my family - I am told we can be traced back to the Isle of Man - but no one can tell me who traced us there. I know my great grandmother was from Stonehaven and my great grandfather from Aberdeen.


Sorry Cameo!!! I didn't mean to ignore you for 4 1/2 months! I missed the post. Thanks for the compliment on my avatar. It has no significance in terms of my background, I just saw it one day and thought it was cool, so I used it as one of my tattoos many years ago, and eventually turned it into my online representation.

As for looking at my website, I'm not quite sure what you were looking at, (of course by now you probably don't remember either) but it probably wasn't my website, since the only personal website I ever had I abandoned a long time ago because I didn't have time to keep it up.


----------



## Cameo

Geez, now I have forgotten - did you have a site listed in your profile for a website or was their a link in one of your posts that maybe I mistook for your website. Now I am going to have to try and do some searching around this thread for it. I am curious. 

No offense taken at ignoring my post. We get busy with our lives and sometimes when we get a chance to post it has been some time and we don't always go back and read. So, no problem. After all, you did answer - just 4 1/2 months later thats all!!!


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Dr. G, I hope the Learning Tree Preschool is a Montasori learning environment. MP Jr. is enrolled in a Montasori school and he loves it. They even teach him Baby sign language.


Here I am digging up old posts again. MP how is the Montesori school? We just started looking into the one available to us here for our daughter.


----------



## bhil

I've never had a website linked in my profile, because I don't really have one to link to. The only website I can think I might have referred to is my daughter's. If you are going back to dig around, I think the post I replied to was #6257, and first posting wouldn't have been more than a day or two before that.


----------



## bhil

... and before anyone who cares to look mentions it, I know her webpage is woefully out of date. SOmeday when I get time I will put some more work into it.


----------



## Cameo

I am afraid I really don't remember and can't seem to find anything to support my thought that I was on your website. 

I still love your avatar - wonderful.


----------



## bhil

No need worrying about a website that doesn't exist. Thanks again for the compliments on the avatar, if I ever get the time I would like to make it 3D and create alittle animated image of it rotating, but that is for another day.

While we are on the topic of avatars, I have to say that I have always thought yours was very classy. And I must also say that from what I have discovered in my Shang history, it suits you very well.


----------



## Carex

> What kind of fish are you going after this morning Carex? Salmon?


You betcha baby!!! Can you tell it was a good morning?


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> You betcha baby!!! Can you tell it was a good morning?


By the exclamation marks, I'd say you limited out or caught something of a good size!


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Here I am digging up old posts again. MP how is the Montesori school? We just started looking into the one available to us here for our daughter.


 It's interesting. My little guy just started doing Montessori (they start when they graduaten to the toddler program) and it isn't really full blown just yet.

But the Montessori is very structured. They go and get an activity to work on, pull out mats and work on their activity on the mat. At meals, they wait until everyone is finished, and then they go and clear their plates into the garbage. It teaches them independence and some manners as well.

I find it hard to hear the teachers telling 2 year olds to go find some work to do, instead of telling them to find something to play with.

He is still early into the Montessori program, but so far it seems interesting. We'll see.


----------



## bhil

Thanks MP, it sounds very interesting. Our daughter wouldn't be starting until next fall, so I have a bit of time to look into it yet. I think I am going ot have to arrange a chance to go down and observe the classroom, and see it for myself.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you for the kind words bhil. Made a long afternoon better.


----------



## Cameo

It would be neat to see if I could get them to actually look like they were waltzing.


----------



## bhil

I know all about long afternoons. After today, I only have 1 day of work left before my vaction. I thought yesterday was a long afternoon, until today's hit and has been longer, I can only imagine what tomorrows will be like. Glad I could make yours a little better.


----------



## Cameo

I sneak in here in between projects and it helps. I hope that you have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## bhil

Normally I only pop in a couple of times a day to see whats happening but in the last couple of days, I've been in quite a bit more frequently. I'm trying to avoid starting anything too big before I take off, and it just keeps getting harder and garder to concentrate on work. SOmehow I keep ending up back here.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I played "hooky" after my conference ended early. We went down to the St.John's harbor to see the cruise ship that somehow pulled into the harbor. It has 4000 on board, and today was a perfect day for them to dock. It was sunny and hit 21C here in St.John's. It is still 17C, so it shall be a good stay for one and all in North America's oldest city.


----------



## talonracer

I'm just popping by during what SHOULD be my lunch break... but no rest for the wicked, apparently.

But I will make up for it tonight - going to an invite-only party with two of the guys from Great Big Sea, and then going to see Collective Soul after that! What a night!!


----------



## Carex

Collective Soul?? Colour me jealous. The curse of living in a small town.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, say hey from Dr.G. to the boys in the Great Big Sea.........the pride of St. John's, NL. I was the major professor for the mom of Bob Hallett. She was my first master's degree student to finish off her thesis under my supervision, and taught with me for a few years in our Summer Reading Institute during the 1980's.


----------



## SINC

Lucky guy, that tr. Gets to see all the groovy stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, come on over to the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club for Groovy Gus and his Gyrating Geese and Galloping Gophers. Talk about groovy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

OK Dr. G., gimme a minute to get greased up for the groovy stuff and use a little goo to boot. Be along shortly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't wear anything purple...............you know how geese and gophers react to the color purple.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I want to take the doxies out to see the dawn coming up, seemingly, from the Atlantic Ocean, tomorrow morning. So, it is time to say good night to one and all now..................and get to sleep for a pre-dawn awakening. What we don't do for these doxies. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Hopefully, tomorrow shall not be as hectic for you. Think tranquil thoughts................like a doxie at rest.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I'm dropping in to finish off my homework a little more easily--and just in time to say good night! I will be a little less prominent in the Shang for a couple weeks, because I've been quite busy lately.

But while I'm here, anything that can help soothe my senses and help me as I finish by music work?


----------



## Ena

Alliteration night tonight is it? ;-)
Good day for my four legged pal as she a good check-up at the vet. She's an older dog and needs regular blood work to see if her meds are at the correct level. Always a relief when I get good news.


----------



## Sonal

Hello all. Popping in for a quick second between packing up. I'd alliterate with you all, but um... uh... words... not working...

Moving in two days. 

AA, you want a nice cup of soothing chamomile and then sit by the pond and contemplate the stillness of the world. And then back to your music homework.


----------



## bhil

Moving is always a pain, I don't envy you Sonal. At least you should have nice enough weather during your move. We get possession of our new house at the end of February. Have you ever been in Saskatchewan in February? I don't think I can afford enough beer to sucker any of my friends into helping move in that kind of weather.


----------



## Sonal

I think you'd have a hard enough time getting me out of the house in February, let alone into Saskatchewan.

In any case, I hired rumours. It's cheaper than the beer, chiropractic and massage therapy appointments I'd have to pay my friends to move me.


----------



## talonracer

Allo all... just checking in after a crazy night...

The party with great big sea was awesome... great lads! Good storytellers, to be sure.

And Collective Soul... well what can you say!? Amazing band! See them live!! Go!!

And if you'll excuse me, there's a gutter I must avoid... and three girls I believe I should probably apologize to...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Just got back from our dawn walk with the doxies. For some reason, sunrises do not excite a dachshund. Strange...........


----------



## bhil

Good morning Dr G. Isn't it amazing how animals always seem to want you to be up with them at sunrise, yet they never stop to appreciate it with you?


----------



## bhil

Sonal said:


> I think you'd have a hard enough time getting me out of the house in February, let alone into Saskatchewan.
> 
> In any case, I hired rumours. It's cheaper than the beer, chiropractic and massage therapy appointments I'd have to pay my friends to move me.


Hmmm, that's a good idea. Maybe I could hire some rumors that is going to be a nice day out, and trick people into helping that way. 

Oh, you meant you hired movers . . . that might work too.


----------



## Sonal

Oh my--more tired than I realized when I wrote that. Yes, movers. No rumours. 

Words.... not working... need coffee...


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, very profound.............and true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, some "Doxie Delight" coming right up. Remember, small sips and remember to breath deeply and slowly.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all on what promises to be a good day here in Alberta. Finally have four jobs to quote for spindles today and things are looking up for sure! And that folks, is no rumour!


----------



## Sonal

Rumour has it that this Doxie Delight coffee will bring me the peace of the Shang during my last day pre-move.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, a few cups of Doxie Delight will give you the energy and drive to do this move all by yourself. It is being used as an alternative to cardio-shock treatment in emergency situations.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all. Another day is under way, and I can hear the music of garbage trucks through my window. Trying not to see that as a sign .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, didn't realize that one had to "quote for spindles". We are talking about the fancy knobs that are placed on stairways?


----------



## SINC

Yes, Dr. G., we are speaking of decorative metal spindles on stairways, but the package also comes with new railings and all the other wooden posts, caps and accessories and most folks want a quotation before they commit to the order.


----------



## bhil

Ahhhh, a nice hot shower, and pop in here for a quick bagel, and then it's off to my last day of work before vacation. Why is it that I don't see myself getting much accomplished today?


----------



## bhil

Oh and Dr G, I know its a couple of days early, but Happy Birthday in advance! By the time your birthday rolls around I will be in sunny Las Vegas, and probably will be a little distracted from posting in the Shang.


----------



## SINC

It is forecast to be 27 in Vegas today bhil, just right for your vacation if you ask me.


----------



## bhil

When I checked, that was the forecast for the whole time we are there. It will be perfect, not too hot, I was there once before in June and it was over +40. I ended up with both a sunburn from the heat, and a cold from from going in and out of all the air conditioned buildings.


----------



## Carex

Tell me a story about spindles Uncle Sinc. I have replaced 3 decks at my house all with 2x2 cedar spindles. The railings were of my own design. I was thinking that for my next house, I may like to go with spindles for a new look. Do you need special brackets to install or can you pretty much do it yourself?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, bhil. While in Las Vegas, play #7 for me, on anything (e.g., craps, horses, etc), and if you are playing Black Jack, go for a "five card Charlie" the first chance you get at the table. You shall win. Trust me on this one.


----------



## SINC

Carex,

If you design the railings and step plates properly, you can do it your self. You simply cut a 1/2 inch of 5/8 inch groove exactly in the centre of the rail (depends on spindle size) and in the top of the step plate in the appropriate place depending on step plate width.

Then you cut spacers of the same material as the rail and step to that particular width. Then calculate the angle to make the spindles straight upright and cut 4 inch long pieces as spacers cut to the proper angle and glue and use one small brad to hold them in place between each spindle, both top and bottom. (Alberta code is 4 inches between spindles.)

Alternately you can make square (or round) holes every 4 inches in the step plate and use the spacer routine in the underside of the rail. Your choice.

Does that make sense to you? If you like, I can take some "in progress" pictures on our next job so you can see the process.


----------



## Dr.G.

New Kennel name, folks. Our kennel was officially registered today with the Canadian Kennel Club as Harbour Deep Dachshunds. Thus, any formal CKC names for the pups need to go with Harbour Deep and not Snug Harbour, as first thought.

So, we are open for suggestions.

As well, be the first kid on your block to register for the Date and Time of the birth of the doxie pups. Pick a day (e.g., Oct. 7th) and a time (e.g., 6:28AM), and whomever is the closest will receive a genuine "luck of the doxies" virtual lick from our very own Daisy.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, bhil. While in Las Vegas, play #7 for me, on anything (e.g., craps, horses, etc), and if you are playing Black Jack, go for a "five card Charlie" the first chance you get at the table. You shall win. Trust me on this one.


I already have to place a bet on red at Roulette for a friend, so #7 for you at the same time it is. I'm not a big gambler, what's a "five card Charlie"?


----------



## bhil

I like the new kennel name. Snug Harbour sounds kinda cute, maybe not completely appropriate for fearsome doxies. Harbour Deep on the other hand sounds magestic and proud, the perfect name.


----------



## MaxPower

And remember always double down on 11.


----------



## bhil

I pick November 2 at 1:24am.

I was thinking of picking a time on the night of a full moon, but that seemed either too early or too late, so I went with the time of the new moon instead.


----------



## Carex

I think I can follow that Sinc. What kind of treatment do they require over time? Is it maintenance free or do they require a coat of something??


----------



## Carex

Dr. G, can you give an estimated impregnation date and average gestation time for the little mongrels??


----------



## bhil

Carex said:


> Dr. G, can you give an estimated impregnation date and average gestation time for the little mongrels??


A few days ago (which amounts to a couple of hundred posts!) Dr G mentioned expecting the pups sometime between Halloween and Remberance day. I don't remember the exact post number, but I think it was on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## bhil

I just realized something: at the current rate of posting, the Shang will probably hit its 10,000th post while I am gone! I hope I don't miss it, but in case I do hoist a glass for me in honor of the milestone and in a toast to a long life to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, you are on the same wavelength as my wife re the names for our kennel. I wanted Stinkey Cove, but was overruled.


----------



## Dr.G.

A "five card Charlie" is when you are able to hold five cards in Black Jack, and it equals 21 or less. It is not common, and it is (at least in NYC) considered a winning hand like 21.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, your date and time have been recorded.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Carex, but that info was given out previously in The Shang. Thus, you will have to go back and find this info. I recall getting flamed for providing the "details" of this event, so look for those postings.


----------



## Carex

November 7, 8:30 pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, we have a quiet event planned for posting #10,000, in recognition for all those present and departed. A moment of silence and a single drink of something will be appropriate.


----------



## Carex

And a serious "phooey on you" to the flamers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, look back, as bhil suggests, and you shall find most of the info. The rest may be found with a bit of searching on google.com for the gestation period for doxies.


----------



## talonracer

G'morning all... hoooooo boy... one strong coffee, please! And can we turn down the music for a little while?


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> I think I can follow that Sinc. What kind of treatment do they require over time? Is it maintenance free or do they require a coat of something??


We powder coat all our spindles, but they are for indoor use. If outdoors, we buy already powder coated aluminum railings and spindles which we sell pre-fab so the end user just bolts them together and attaches them to their deck or stairway.


----------



## SINC

November 6 at 7:22, 7:25, 7:29. 7:35 and 7:41 are my guesses p.m. are my guesses.


----------



## Bolor

*Special Request*

Hi all
I would like you take part in a petition run by the Ontario division of the Cancer Society of Canada. This petition is to the Feds to ask that they develop a Cancer Strategy since Cancer is already the leading cause of premature death and will take over as the #1 killer by 2010. 3500 more Canadians will be diagnosed with cancer this year over last year. 

Be aware that you will be asked for your address and this petitipn is only on the Ontario site. The address is: http://www.cancer.ca/files/ontario/advocacy/cscc/index.html

Thanks to all that participate. It's time those #@!$##@ Liberals get off their duffs and do something positive.  

Bob


----------



## Sonal

Hey SINC, do you ship spindles to Ontario?

There's going to be some reno'ing in my old Victorian in the next couple of years. All the apartments are split-level, so there are a lot of stairs and a few decks. 

Nothing yet for you, but if the spindles can come this way, I'll definitely keep you in mind when the time comes.


----------



## bhil

OK, that's it for me. I'm bailing out of work early and packing for Vegas. I might have a chance to check in tomorrow before I'm offline, but in case I don't have a great few days everyone and I'll see you when I get back next week.

And remember, if you keep the Shang to under 60 posts a day, I might be back in time for the 10,000th post.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Hey SINC, do you ship spindles to Ontario?
> 
> There's going to be some reno'ing in my old Victorian in the next couple of years. All the apartments are split-level, so there are a lot of stairs and a few decks.
> 
> Nothing yet for you, but if the spindles can come this way, I'll definitely keep you in mind when the time comes.


I ship them to B.C., Sask. and Manitoba. See no reason I can't ship them to you.

When you are ready, I can send you pictures and prices, etc.

Thanks for keeping me in mind.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> OK, that's it for me. I'm bailing out of work early and packing for Vegas. I might have a chance to check in tomorrow before I'm offline, but in case I don't have a great few days everyone and I'll see you when I get back next week.
> 
> And remember, if you keep the Shang to under 60 posts a day, I might be back in time for the 10,000th post.


59 now!


----------



## talonracer

Sorry, it's just gotta be said: "Vegas baby, vegas!!"

And remember, what happens in Vegas....!!


----------



## SINC

Yeah, baby!

Oops, that was Austin Powers.


----------



## Dr.G.

"November 7, 8:30 pm." Noted and recorded, Carex. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, one time on November 6th please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, bhil. Remember, #7 and don't forget about Charlie. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

bhil - have an absolutely wonderful time in vegas

Dr. G - November 13 at 1:00pm is my guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

The lovely lady in the silken ballroom dress lives dangerously with a guess of November 13 at 1:00pm. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had an early morning this morning, so I guess it is that time again to wish everyone a pleasant "good night". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, one time on November 6th please.


Sorry. Make it 7:22 p.m.

I just thought she would have five pups!


----------



## Cameo

Well, my twins were born on November the 13th. So that is why I chose the date.
Time? Well...............

Good night all.

Sleep tight.


----------



## Carex

> We powder coat all our spindles, but they are for indoor use. If outdoors, we buy already powder coated aluminum railings and spindles which we sell pre-fab so the end user just bolts them together and attaches them to their deck or stairway.


Interesting about the pre-fab for out door use. I have seem some nice railing setups with cedar posts and rails with metal spindles that I thought were quite spiffy. Sounds like a fun side-business. 

Time to tie more flies...


----------



## Ena

Dr. G. November 5th at 5:30 am. for the whelp time of the doxie puppies. 

Why Nov 5th? Guy Fawks Day and childhood memories of asking for a penny for the guy and bonfires being lit. 
Moscool. Is it still celebrated in UK nowadays?

Good night everyone.


----------



## SINC

Yep, time to turn in too. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Your dates/times have been recorded Ena/Sinc. We shall see. Bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, Guy Fawks Night is still celebrated here in St.John's, as is St.Patrick's Day, and Orangeman's Day. We have all of these as provincial holidays for some.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if Daisy has 5 pups, and we can't sell 4 of them, I intend to give some away as Hanukkah/Christmas gifts.


----------



## Carex

If Daisy has 5 pups, and you can't sell 4 of them, you will be officially overun and likely end up in the loony bin shouting "Doxie, doxie, doxie!"


----------



## bhil

One last check in before I leave. Thanks for all the well wishes everyone and I'll see you next week.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Bon voyage, bhil. Remember, #7 and don't forget about Charlie. Paix, mon ami.


Got it, bet the deed to Cafe Chez Marc on #7, and bet all of the doxies on a "Charlie" on the first hand at the first blackjack table I see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, Daisy was one of a litter of 8 (but one died soon after birth) and Rootie was one of two. So, we are hoping for 3 or 4. Anything more may be problematic. If they are born on Halloween, then some children will get the treat of their life. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all. Nice to see not a word about Dox . . oh wait, forget that!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what would The Shang be without a few postings about doxies??? I would say that there have been a few doxens postings about doxies in this thread. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## talonracer

gonna have to start a thread entitled the doxie-la clubhouse....


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, we had a thread called "Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies", but it was pulled off. Something about the word "doxies" having another meaning, and the ISP thought it was a scam for ehMax supplying call girls to "clients" all over Canada.

My wife's name is Deborah (aka Little Debbie), and our kennel shall be named "Harbour Deep". My wife is having our own website created as we speak.


----------



## talonracer

I have never heard of women referred to as Doxies? What is this?!

Mind, maybe I was just raised with better manners than that. Or it's just survival instincts kicking in.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, I was told that a certain profession that some women (and men) participate in uses the word "doxie".


----------



## Dr.G.

Again, it is getting late and so it is time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to you as well, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

This is my first and most likely my last post from my new Toshibs Satellite A50 Laptop. Don't worry. I haven't gone to the dark side, I had to purchase this chunky heavy brick for my new business (how can I teach someone Windows on a Mac?) Besides, I need to get familliar with Windows again.

So my business is about 80% ready for launch, and I already have some prospects.


----------



## MaxPower

BTW Dr. G.

Put me down for November 6 at 2:00 pm.

I'm not trying to duplicate SINC's guess, it's just that's my Anniversary.


----------



## Cameo

Go Maxpower Go Yaaaaaay MP!

G'night all. Take great care of yourselves.


----------



## MaxPower

Sorry Cameo. I'm not following the bouncing ball. Go what? My business?

If so, thanks. I'm really excited about it.


----------



## talonracer

/me sings... "Go Go MaxPoweeerrr!"


----------



## Ena

Onward and upward to being 100% ready for launch MaxPower. Best of luck.

Left some home-made dark lentil soup for those who want tomorrow. Yes, there is spinach in it.

Good night everyone.


----------



## talonracer

Hey all... just got in from the first concert I've actually paid for in... a long time! Was a friend of mine, she's the lead singer and they're just kicking off a tour in support of their upcoming third cd. She's such a nice girl, she was going to get me into the club without paying cover, but I wanted to show my support. Y'gotta be behind the grass roots stuff, right!


----------



## Moscool

Hey MP go for it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, may your new venture be successful. Paix, mon ami.

FYI, your date and time has been noted.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and all the best to MaxPower in his new business venture. Working on month eight of my new venture, I know only too well just how difficult it is to get a business up and running.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks all for the well wishes.

It's exciting to see the reaction of people when I tell them what business I am going to be starting. In fact an old supplier of mine asked me yesterday to send him some material because it is something he want to consider. That gets me revved up knowing that people are as excited about my services as I am.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all. Fall has come, and the end of another week. I have missed the story of the new business, but if it involves being stuck with Winblows, my condolences  Seriously, I hope it all goes well. I have been trying for years to convince my wife that she should simply start her own business, instead of trying to get hired somewhere. Ah, well, if this ministry gig gives out on me, maybe we can start one together. I'll do the Mac side, and she can do the Windows side. Not a bad mix of skills, really


----------



## talonracer

g'morning all.... mmmmmm, coffee....


----------



## Carex

Coffee smells great. 

Here's hoping MaxP will remember his lowly friends after he makes his first million. Always remember those that got you through the lean times MP. Good luck. 

BTW, if you are helping people with Windows, you know you will never be out of a job!!


----------



## Moscool

Dr G. any of your friends has a need for Neuticles?


----------



## RevMatt

This post is solely for the purpose of doing something quasi-useful with my 100th post. The community centre just seemed like the right spot for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, Max, our only non-doxie dog, might like a set/pair of these. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, welcome to The Club of those who posted a milestone posting here in The Shang. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> This post is solely for the purpose of doing something quasi-useful with my 100th post. The community centre just seemed like the right spot for it.


Actually it is amazing just how many people choose to make "milestone" posts here in the Shang. Even I chose it for my 1,00th, as have many other including MaxPower if memory serves me well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this is why we made you our Club Master.


----------



## MaxPower

I chose the Shang for my 1000 post as well as the announcement of both pregnancies and the birth of my son. I will announce the birth of my second son here as well some time in January.


----------



## MaxPower

Am I crazy??

I was actually contemplating rereading the entire Shang thread. 

But I would be placed in a category all my own if I did. Hmmmm.


----------



## Bolor

Good luck MP on your new venture. After reading your posts here in the shang, I have a feeling that you will do well.
And yes , you may be crazy contemplating a re-read of the entire thread.

I believe a number of people have made significant announcements or statements in this thread .... It seems to be a safe haven where we can discuss without fear major events in our lives. I can't speak for the others, but I get a warm, fuzzy feeling someone shares.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, MP, this is why The Shange has taken on a life all its own -- strangers, most of whom have never met each other, share aspects of our lives in this corner of the virtual community we know as ehMacLand. I recall someone blasting me for using this term "ehMacLand" for the first time, way back when, and my replying that we were like a "land" in which some people were friends. 

Here in The Shang, you have all become more than merely friends to me -- you are like family. I now have a younger brother in Peter S. and an older brother in Sinc. If my sister had lived past the age of 16, I would like to think of her like a Cameo/Ena/lotus combination. I guess I could adopt all of you and make you officially "Glasspeople". 

This is why I like to say good night to all of you with my signature signoff "Paix, mes amis." Then, of course, there is Gracie.........beautiful Gracie.


----------



## Moscool

MP re-reading the Shang *might* distract you from your new venture


----------



## talonracer

Ooof. I'm just popping by for a quiet rest. The lads insisted we go to Denny's for lunch, and now there's a lead ball in my stomach, churning mightily.

Hope everyone's got a great long weekend lined up.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good evening all--boy do I have a lot to catch up on!

First, I'd like to extend my wishes to MaxPower's new exciting venture. Best of luck my friend, and if you need any help, you know where to come.

Second, I'd like to extend pre-Thanksgiving greetings to all. We should have a grand feast Monday night!


----------



## Cameo

Hello. Just a quick pop in to say hello, hope everyone is well and happy.
Doxies happy too I hope.

I am having a fix up the house weekend. Thinking of moving to the country if the landlord agrees. I think he is worried about a lone female - but I have had experience living in the bush, heating a house with only a woodstove, I understand about septic tanks and what cannot be flushed and I am not afraid.
I have two boys to help with snow and grass. Soooooooo. I am going to start getting this place repainted and a few tiles replaced etc. and hope that he agrees.

How is the mother doxie to be????
Dr. G - I am proud to be vous amis, thank you.
MP - we all know you can make your new business work.
I hope bhil is having a wonderful time.
I know TR is having a wonderful time - that is obvious and good
RevMatt - keep on posting here we are enjoying you
Sinc - where you off to next? 
Carex - are you behaving yourself?
Ena / Mrs Furley - where are you - we miss you.


----------



## SINC

Well folks, I spent the afternoon shopping and got my dear wife a dozen yellow roses and an appropriate card.

You see tomorrow, we celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary. 

I also just happened upon a bottle of Dom Perignon at a bargain price today. (Well maybe not a bargain at about $4.50 an ounce.)

At any rate we two will have a quiet celebration at home this evening, and the family will arrive tomorrow for an early Thanksgiving feast as my wife must work on Monday.

I just wanted to share my happiness with all of you in the Shang. I am blessed with a dear sweet wife, a great family and to this day I will never understand what I ever did to earn it all.

Happy anniversary Ann. It's been a great run and I hope we can keep it up for another 40 years.

And thanks to all of you here who help me to stay on the straight and narrow every day.

May God bless you all.


----------



## Cameo

Kind of blurry but done in a hurry. Hope the two of you have a wonderful Anniversary and thanksgiving too.


----------



## talonracer

Ahhh, congrats Sinc! I'm very happy for you.

All the best, my friend.


----------



## RevMatt

Congrats, Sync! Here's hoping you all enjoy the long weekend! I am being a single parent temporarily, and with a broken iBook, I won't be able to poke my head in much. At least the leaves have changed this week, so it looks like Fall. Hope you all do your part to reduce the turkey population


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sinc, to you and your wife. Your anniversary started 15 minutes ago here in St.John's. My "surprise party" just ended...........well, not really, but I was able to get a life home as the others party on long into the night and into the morning. Still, today is your day, to share with your wife. 40 years..........what is that on the traditional listing, in that I know that on the modern list it is either pearls or doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, the "mother doxie to be" is OK. I think she is a bit unsure of what is happening to her. She is looking pregnant now. Won't be long.............so get in your guesses for the day and time.

Good luck on your move. You have the courage of a doxie going down a badger hole, so don't look back...............someone might be gaining on you, to paraphrase Satchel Paige. 

And thank you for this compliment ("Dr. G - I am proud to be vous amis, thank you.")


----------



## Carex

Keep up the good work Sinc. I will turn 40 next year. Can you send me out some roses and champagne too?? Congratulations!!


----------



## Dr.G.

It is late and even the doxies want to go to bed, so it is once again time to say "good night to one and all". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Carex

Cameo, what do you mean behaving??? Always.

I think you know Dr. G well enough to refer to him as "ton ami".


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Courage, my friend, for today's unknown is tomorrow's accomplishment.


----------



## Ena

Cameo. Doing well. Thank you for asking. No computer access at work so I don't post much on a workday. 
Hope that you get where you want to be with house.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Sinc, to you and your wife. Your anniversary started 15 minutes ago here in St.John's. My "surprise party" just ended...........well, not really, but I was able to get a life home as the others party on long into the night and into the morning. Still, today is your day, to share with your wife. 40 years..........what is that on the traditional listing, in that I know that on the modern list it is either pearls or doxies.


It is the Ruby anniversary, Dr. G.


----------



## Carex

Ena, what happened to your avatar? Cute.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Keep up the good work Sinc. I will turn 40 next year. Can you send me out some roses and champagne too?? Congratulations!!


OMG, I've been married longer than you have been alive!


----------



## Carex

Twas a truly wonderful day here on the Left Coast. Sunny, warm and clear. Took the worlds best plane (Beaver) to Sechelt for a bit of work this afternoon. A lovely day to fly across the Strait of Georgia... gorgeous. 

Taking my daughter fishing on Turkey Day and a good buddy of mine fishing on Monday. Life doesn't get much better.

Now I'm sipping some South African red wine while the girls are curled up on the couch. Wonderful. 

The dog is barking beside me though and I can't figure out what he wants. There is no full moon tonight is there???


----------



## Carex

Sinc, not by much, but yes, you are old.


----------



## Ena

SINC. A very Happy Anniversary to you both with warm wishes.


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> Ena, what happened to your avatar? Cute.


Felt like changing it. Thanks for compliment about me at age seven  
Still figuring out how to use Adobe PE so if I get time I'll play with it some more.


----------



## talonracer

Carex said:


> Sinc, not by much, but yes, you are old.


hooo boy! Zing! You're lucky Sinc's too busy being in love, or he'd have words for you, you whippersnapper!

(uh, those are terms you 'fellows' used, back in your day, isn't it, Sinc?)


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. 19C and windy here in St.John's. Just got in from a romp in Churchill Park with the doxies and Max.......................the doxies did the romping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes, that's it -- Ruby for the traditional 40th anniversary and doxie pups for the modern celebration.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, there was a crescent moon last night.


----------



## MaxPower

First off, Happy belated Anniversary SINC and Mrs. SINC. I'm sure you'll have many more. And Mrs. SINC, if your first meeting with Don didn't scare you off, nothing will. 

40 years? Wow. Another person here where you've been married longer than I have been alive. Didn't someone at ehMac once say you're older than Dirt?

Any way, the best of luck to you both. Quite a milestone.

Today for my family is Turkey day. Mmmm. Mmmm. Can't wait. We're taking our little man to his Grandpa's in Elora for turkey and there he will pick some apples and feed them to Maggie, the horse. And most likely later on he'll play with the Pots. It will be a good day for him.

The only problem is that my wife and I will be so full it will be hard to chase a little guy around. Oh well, such is life.

So to all of those fortunate to have turkey today, Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## SINC

talonracer said:


> hooo boy! Zing! You're lucky Sinc's too busy being in love, or he'd have words for you, you whippersnapper!
> 
> (uh, those are terms you 'fellows' used, back in your day, isn't it, Sinc?)





MaxPower said:


> 40 years? Wow. Another person here where you've been married longer than I have been alive. Didn't someone at ehMac once say you're older than Dirt?


Why you two young whippers...

Older than dirt? Harumph!


----------



## SINC

By the way MP, we're doing the dead bird thing today as well. Yummy!


----------



## Carex

Some of you guys may be considered cannibals this weekend. 

We are having crab.


----------



## Moscool

MaxPower said:


> The only problem is that my wife and I will be so full it will be hard to chase a little guy around. Oh well, such is life.


At least your wife has the excuse of being heavily pregnant! 
 

Well done Sinc. Obviously this marriage wasn't a turkey...


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Well done Sinc. Obviously this marriage wasn't a turkey...


I nominate Moscool for the best line of the day! :rofl:


----------



## SINC

And from the strange but true department, consider this:










But what can one do? Women, God bless 'em, ARE shoppers!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Happy Belated Anniversary SINC!

Also, I love that graphic you posted. Very humorous. It's the women that keep the retail economy going by the looks of it.


----------



## Ena

I'd rather mud and tape drywall than go shopping for clothes


----------



## SINC

Aha! The exception!


----------



## Ena

Guess that makes me irrelevant...........statistically


----------



## bhil

Afternoon all, just thought I would pop in and say hi from the Apple store in Vegas!!!!


----------



## Carex

No, Ena, that just means you are not the "Rule".


----------



## MaxPower

Moscool said:


> At least your wife has the excuse of being heavily pregnant!
> 
> 
> Well done Sinc. Obviously this marriage wasn't a turkey...


 That's true. I'm just out of shape.


----------



## MaxPower

> Afternoon all, just thought I would pop in and say hi from the Apple store in Vegas!!!!


Vegas Baby. Vegas.


----------



## MaxPower

Groan........

We just got back from our self inflicted Tryptophan overdose.

Far too much turkey for one human being to consume. I even got the meat sweats.

I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## talonracer

MaxPower said:


> Vegas Baby. Vegas.


I so have to buy Swingers!


----------



## Carex

You are what you eat MP!!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I am still full of turkey this morning, but it was worth every bite. Like MP, I pigged out. Or is that turked out? Whatever.


----------



## MaxPower

talonracer said:


> I so have to buy Swingers!


 You're so money and you don't even know it.

Go get the movie. Well worth it.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> You are what you eat MP!!


 I've been told that before.


----------



## SINC

Gobble, gobble!


----------



## Carex

Take care of the shang today. I am off on a whirlwind fishing adventure to Campbell River. If I don't return and post tomorrow, you will know or can assume that I have been dragged to Davey Jones' Locker by a salmon of legendary proportions. That is all that will keep me away, but what a way to go.


----------



## MBD

We're not having turkey at all this weekend. My father in law is taking us out for dinner & it won't be turkey. I have been craving apple & pumpkin pie though!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got back from a hunting trip with the doxies. We were able to catch our own turkey. There is a farm that has "UPikEm" strawberries in the summer, and catch your own turkey in the Fall. It was quite the chase, but the doxies were able to encircle the turkey and finally bring him down. Amazing what fight is in a 50 pound turkey. 

So, now we shall have a real turkey for Thanksgiving supper. I find it amazing that more people don't have a turkey for this special dinner. We shall even give the turkey the seat of honor at the table. Not sure how he is going to use a knife and fork to cut the ham, but we shall see.


----------



## Ena

Dr. G. What happens to the turkey after dinner? It may get used to creature comforts and never want to leave. What then?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, turkies make great doxie babysitters. So, we shall put him to work for his room and board until the end of the week. Then, he is off for The Yukon, to stay clear of the US and their Thanksgiving Day, which is the 4th Thursday in November.


----------



## Ena

Sure hope when the turkey is flown up to The Yukon he isn't dropped off as they were in the TV show WKRP in Cincinnati.


----------



## SINC

I still laugh every time I think of that episode. And of Les Nessman, fearless hog reporter!


----------



## talonracer

Have fun fishing CareX!


----------



## talonracer

G'morning all - happy sunday to all.

A beautiful day here in Calgary, not a cloud in the sky. I've just crawled awake from my slumber, am about to shower and shave, then head out for a fresh cuppa. Then, hopefully spend the day being productive.

Anyone need anything from the café?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, as God is my witness, I thought that a turkey could fly. How was I to know that they would hit the ground, when thrown out of a helicopter, like sacks of wet oatmeal?


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> We shall even give the turkey the seat of honor at the table. Not sure how he is going to use a knife and fork to cut the ham, but we shall see.


... don't forget the glass of milk with the ham !


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I have having gefilte fish and matzoh ball soup. Milk with ham???? Oy gevalt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I still laugh every time I think of that episode. And of Les Nessman, fearless hog reporter!" 

"OH THE HUMANITY!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall be sitting down to our Thanksgiving Day meal in a moment, but I just wanted you ALL to know that one thing I am thankful for is having met all of you, albeit in a virtual manner. You have brought a unique form of richness to my life. 

So, here's a sincere "Paix, mes amis" from the richest man in ehMacLand.


----------



## SINC

Les: It's a helicopter, and it's coming this way. It's flying something behind it, I can't quite make it out, it's a large banner and it says, uh - Happy... Thaaaaanksss... giving! ... From... W.... ... K... ... R... ... P!!

No parachutes yet. Can't be skydivers... I can't tell just yet what they are, but - Oh my God, Johnny, they're turkeys!! Johnny, can you get this? Oh, they're plunging to the earth right in front of our eyes! One just went through the windshield of a parked car! Oh, the humanity! The turkeys are hitting the ground like sacks of wet cement! Not since the Hindenberg tragedy has there been anything like this!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, a classic scene.......... That was a good show, regardless of what many people said about its being a dumb sitcom.


----------



## SINC

I enjoyed WKRP and I equally enjoyed Barney Miller. That show's classic in my mind was the one where the detectives of the 12th precinct innocently ate the pot laced brownies. Hilarious!


----------



## Cameo

The only thing I find tv good for (I haven't watched it in 3 years) is to escape reality. I loved the old sitcoms. They were just plain light hearted and funny.
From what I can find out now, tv is way too serious and who needs to watch reality - aren't we living it? Barney Miller, Mash, WKRP, Carol Burnett, happy days, laverne and shirley.....just fun and if shows like that were still on I just might watch.


----------



## Bolor

I mentioned the Herb Tarlek dress code to my son the other day and he understood! I guess he must have caught up on re-runs.

Sinc, please accept my congrats on the 40 years you ad your wife have shared. If you can't see why she has been with you all along, then all you have to do is ask any one here in the shang. They all know.

Carex, have a pleasant weekend. i wasn't fortunate enough to be blessed with a daughter, but sharing time with any or all of your children is a blessing. We must have done something right because both our sons have turned out well.

Cameo, I was staying with my brother in law in the country just outside Kamloops. No street lights, no traffic noise, just the odd coyote howling. It was great. Are you sure your boys are going to help? I never could get my guys to cut grass or shovel snow so I wish you luck in that department. 

Ena, you sound like my type of gal ... all that mudding around


----------



## Dr.G.

Now you are talking sitcoms -- Barney Miller, All in the Family, MASH, Taxi, et al. Of course, I "cut my teeth" on those golden TV shows, with uncle Miltie, Sid Caesar (who lived about 4 blocks from me when we lived in Queens and wanted me on his show, but my mom did not want me to become a child star), Ed Sullivan, et al.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> The only thing I find tv good for (I haven't watched it in 3 years) is to escape reality. I loved the old sitcoms. They were just plain light hearted and funny.
> From what I can find out now, tv is way too serious and who needs to watch reality - aren't we living it? Barney Miller, Mash, WKRP, Carol Burnett, happy days, laverne and shirley.....just fun and if shows like that were still on I just might watch.


Ah, but they are still on Cameo.

Subscribe to Deja View and TV Land and you can watch them every day. That is what I do.

In addition to your shows on can watch the Beverly Hillbillies, Green Acres, The Honeymooners, Peter Gunn, Dick Van **** Show, Mary Tyler Moore with Ed Asner as Lou and Ted the weatherman. Rhoda, My Three Sons, The Brady Bunch. I could go on and on. Worth every dime of $3 a month or so that I pay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am getting Deja View and TV Land as well. My son (and at times, my wife) tell me to "get out of the past". However, these shows are part of me. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to CNN.com -- 

"LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Clay paid off at the box office for "Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit." The clay-animated family film debuted as the top weekend movie with $16.1 million."

Have you wondered why Grommit looks like a strange-sized dachshund??? Were-Rabbit....................Were-Doxie................... Carex.................Global Warming???? Is Hollywood setting forth covert metaphors for us to ponder??????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

And, of course, the night would not be complete without a "good night, Gracie." Paix.


----------



## SINC

Goor morning to all and of course:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all, and Happy Thanksgiving to you as well, Sinc. Our turkey was grand yesterday at our table. He was a perfect gentleman, and even gave the doxies bits of ham.


----------



## Carex

Thank you for those kind sentiments Bolor. 

We had fun yesterday, in ways that didn't involve catching fish. Sadly of the 40 boats we saw on the water, one caught a fish. It wasn't ours. That's why they call it fishing, not catching.

WKRP was one of my favs as a kid.


----------



## SINC

In case you missed it, nip over to the "How's The Weather" thread and take a gander at this morning's sunrise here in St. Albert.


----------



## RevMatt

Just poking my head in from my laptop-less, temporary excursion to single parenthood. 2 year olds are busy beings...


----------



## Cameo

Just got back from the Oktoberfest parade, that was fun - ran into quite a few people I know, so that was good.

Thanksgiiving supper is today at mom's - though I think we are having ham instead of turkey. 

Two year olds are VERY busy people - I have four boys - two of which are twins,

Maybe one day I will get a small tv and watch the good shows - we get deja view and tv land.

Hope everyone has had a great weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, I was a single parent for 4 1/2 years of a 4 year old boy and a profoundly disabled 7 year old girl. These were the days just prior to the internet, and my life revolved around caring for Stephen and Shaina, and going to and from work. 

Thus, good luck and stay sane.


----------



## Ena

Bolor said:


> Ena, you sound like my type of gal ... all that mudding around


Need some reno's done do you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, Deja Vue and TVLand are well worth the price and the time spent viewing.


----------



## SINC

It was just pointed out to me that I snuck by yet another posting milestone. I didn't even notice. Quality, not quantity is what counts anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, mon frere. Very true.


----------



## SINC

Well it has been an eventful Thanksgiving. a good part of it working. Nevertheless, it is time for this tired guy to say good night to all. And to Mrs. C, wherever she might be!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, mon frere. Bon nuit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to say good night to one and all as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix,


----------



## Ena

Good night Irene. (Weavers' version)


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, it could be "Good night, Gracie....Good night, Gracie....I'll see you in my dreams." Of course, it works just as well with Ena. 

I once dated a young lady in Georgia named Irene, and did a pseudo-serenade with this version of the Weavers singing "Good night, Irere". Had it on a medium sized tape player and threw pebbles at her window one evening and started to play this music. She was not amused. Guess she did not like Pete Seeger. C'est l'amour.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Stopped by for a coffee before heading to the office this morning. Have to do some quick banking, organize an installation and head back home to finish this week's column by noon. Then this afternoon it is off to a reader's home to take pictures of his newly designed and maintenance free back yard for next week's issue.

Ain't it grand being retired?


----------



## Ottawaman

Hi, just a quick question.
Is there a Shangri-la Clubhouse Sandwich?
Thanks,
Ottawaman


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, good morning. Dr. G., I don't know how you did it. I suppose one would develop routines eventually, and the missing of Mom would fade. Another mostly sleepless night of missing Mom, and I am prying my eyes open with toothpicks. And strong caffeine. Only two more days, though


----------



## SINC

Is it "absence makes the heart grow fonder" or, "you never miss 'em 'til they're gone"?


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, I was not only a single parent for over 4 1/2 years, but at one point, I had to care for my mother, who was also disabled and living with me. She died peacefully in her sleep one morning, and I always felt that it was her way of releasing me from trying to care for two disabled people, along with a 4 year old, all by myself. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman, yes, of course there is a "Shangri-la Clubhouse Sandwich". We also have the finest hot dogs in town (just don't call them "weiners", in that it makes the doxies worried).

Lunch is being served as I write this about hot dogs. http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=824151487203


----------



## Dr.G.

From the 13th edition of "The World According to MacNutt" -- "Being defeated is often a temporary condition. Giving up is what makes it permanent." Profound.


----------



## Carex

"It is inevitable that some defeat will enter even the most victorious life. The human spirit is never finished when it is defeated...it is finished when it surrenders." Ben Stein


----------



## Dr.G.

"Never give in--never, never, never, never, in nothing great or small, large or petty, never give in except to convictions of honour and good sense. Never yield to force; never yield to the apparently overwhelming might of the enemy. 
Sir Winston Churchill, 1941.


----------



## Dr.G.

Churchill and MacNutt -- a winning combination.


----------



## Carex

> Churchill and MacNutt -- a winning combination.


And, as I understand it, they have (or were) never seen together in the same room. Things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, it could be "Good night, Gracie....Good night, Gracie....I'll see you in my dreams." Of course, it works just as well with Ena.


Doesn't have quiet the same melodious flow to it though;-)

Anyway, my real name means 'Grace'


----------



## SINC

Not surprising to me as "grace" fills The Shang every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The name Ena is of Old English origin. It's meaning is, "wife, soul".


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., my wife's name means "graceful and beautiful" and I can only agree with that definition of her.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife's name is Deborah, and it means "bee" in Hebrew. Deborah was the nurse of Rebecca in the Old Testament. Also in the Old Testament, this was the name of a heroine and prophetess who led the Israelites in defeating the Canaanites..........by using doxies, of all things. In modern Hebrew, Deborah mean "doxie" as well as "bee".


----------



## SINC

Oh, I forgot to mention the name. It is Annabelle, although she prefers the short version "Ann".


----------



## Dr.G.

The original Latin form of Marc means Polite; Shining; Warlike. This is also the form of the name in Scottish Gaelic, whence the surname Mac, as in Macintosh.


----------



## Cameo

My name, Jeanne, is celtic/gaelic for "jane" which means "gracious, merciful, God is gracious"


----------



## SINC

My name, Donald, is from the Gaelic name Domhnall which means "ruler of the world", composed of the Old Celtic elements dumno "world" and val "rule". Two kings of Scotland have borne this name.

Honoured company indeed.


----------



## SINC

Here is another version of the meaning of my name:

Pronunciation: DAHN-ald
Origin: Scottish, Gaelic
Meaning: "Great chief; world mighty."
Notes: Donald is one of the clan names of Scotland. Linked nowadays to the cartoon duck created by Disney. Actors Donald Sutherland, Don Cheadle, Donal Logue; real estate tycoon Donald Trump; singer Donny Osmond.


----------



## Dr.G.

Marc also means "made from residue of grapes or apples after pressing". So, you could make wine or cider with my name.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is once again that time of the night again. So, I shall say a peaceful good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

You too, Mrs. Calabash.


----------



## Dr.G.

.......wherever you are........... Paix, mon frere. Bon nuit.


----------



## MaxPower

My name, Warren, means "watchman".

I find that a bit ironic considering my role here in ehMacland with the weredoxies and all.

My wife's name, Amy, means loved. And that she is.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention the name. It is Annabelle, although she prefers the short version "Ann".



The short version is my real name.
Got mixed up the meaning of names and the day of my birth; a Tuesday.
Tuesday's child is full of grace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. A windy morning here in St. John's. Doxie Airlines wish all of you a pleasant flight and thank you for flying Doxie Airlines.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I have been up and spent the past hour fine tuning my column and got it off to the editor. Now it is time for a quick breakfast and back out to measure another job today. Things are finally starting to pick up at our new business. Hope it lasts all winter. Nice to be busy again as I get bored easily.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. Daughter too excited to sleep last night. Now highly cranky. Dad not much better. Good thing Mom is getting home tonight. I'm sure she'll appreciate the warm welcome after 25 hours of travel :/


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like everyone needs some of our hot coffee and some warm TLC from the doxies.


----------



## bhil

Good Morning Everyone!

Well, I made it back from Vegas alive and in one piece, and only a little worse for the wear (I'm walking with a slight limp.) What a blast. For anyone who has never been to Vegas before it is a must see, even if you don't gamble (my brother who was along with us, never had a chance to gamble until we were waiting in the airport for our flight home). And if you want to see everything, plan for at least a week down there, and even that won't be enough time. 

Dr G, as for the various bets we discussed before I left: The first thing I did when I got there was bet all 4 doxies on 1 hand of black jack and went for a "charlie". Unfortunately, I lost. The doxies immediately lept from the table and started wreaking havok on their new playground. It didn't take them long before they decided that there wasn't enough room for them so they ventured outside to take over a few other casinos as well. I continuously saw them popping up here and there around the strip over the course of the weekend. It was mass chaos, people were trying to flee but you never knew where the fearsome foursome would show up next. 

I finally got around to placing the bet of the deed to Cafe Chez Marc on lucky number 7 on roulette the last night I was there. After they sent someone out to appraise the cafe, they opened a special high limits table just for me, and spun the ball. Bounce, bounce, hop, click, and the ball landed in 7!!!!!!!! However, the doxies had caused so much damage by this point that the casino refused to pay me unless I took the doxies back and helped foot a small part of the bill for repairs. So I sent the doxies on their own back to the cafe (I hope they made it back safely), and gave the casino a chunk of the winnings to help put Vegas back together.

Not wanting to have to deal with the IRS over the rest of the winnings ($2,934,683,340.82USD) and then still have to figure a way to get the money to you, I solved both problems by just donating the entire amount to Breast Cancer Research in your name.


----------



## bhil

Oh, I almost forgot:

Happy Anniversary Sinc and Mrs Sinc!
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

and thanks for keeping the postings down over the weekend so I could be around for number 10000.


----------



## SINC

Welcome back bhil!

Glsd to hear you and the doxies had fun in Vegas!


----------



## Cameo

Dr. G. I MISSED YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!!!!. It was sticking in my mind that it was close to now, but................it was last Friday! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
drats. drats, drats, drats, drats, and more drats.

Anyhow, I hope you had a great day and Happy Belated Birthday. I am sure that you enjoyed your apple cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, good for you (re the donation to Breast Cancer Research). I think that you misunderstood my request, however. I told you to try for a "five card Charle" the first CHANCE you got, NOT on the first hand. When you draw a few deuces, threes and fours, THAT is the time to try.................NOT on your very first hand. 

Luckily, the doxies arrived back home safe and sound. After all, Daisy shall be having her pups soon. She is REALLY looking pregnant now. I hope that everyone remembers to place their "bets" as to the day and time of day that the pups arrive. Whomever is closest on either of these two factors gets a virtual lick from the pups. So far, only you, Carex, Cameo, Sinc, Ena and MaxPower has submitted dates/times. We shall see.

Welcome home. Onward to 10,000 now that bhil has returned.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, thanks for the belated birthday greetings. Re the apple cake, I LOVED the cake. It is a Jewish recipe that my wife found in a Jewish Cookbook I gave her for Hanukkah four years ago. She has made the cake three times, and each time it has fallen apart...........but each time it gets better. So, she makes this for just the two of us and my son, and so the look of the cake does not matter.


----------



## MaxPower

I didn't realize either Dr. G.

A belated Happy Birthday from me as well.


----------



## bhil

Sorry Dr G, my misunderstanding on "charlie" at least it all turned out in the end and the doxies are back home safe and sound.

I'm glad I remembered to wish you happy birthdy before I left, I would hate for you to think that everyone forgot. I actually cheated a little remembering your birthday though as I happened to be reading through the posts from your last birthday as this one approached.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I didn't realize either Dr. G.
> 
> A belated Happy Birthday from me as well.


Oops, me neither. Hope you had a great day Dr. G.!


----------



## Bolor

Gee, a birthday and Thanksgiving on the same weekend. That's like winning the lottery 
Congrats DR.G.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Just popping while at work. Waiting for some stuff to finish before I can start the next stuff.

Happy belated birthday Dr. G!

Ugh...looking forward to the weekend.

Anyways...back to the grindstone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you MP, bhil, Sinc, Bolor and CC for the belated birthday greetings. Way back when, I always hoped for the Giants to be in the World Series. They have not won since Oct. 2nd, 1954. That was a great pre-birthday present back when I was going on 6. Nothing since, however. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's a bit of birthday trivia -- What is the only ballpark to have housed three different major league baseball teams?


----------



## SINC

Polo Grounds - Yankees, Giants and Mets?


----------



## Ena

A Freilekhn Gebortstog! to Dr. G. Belated but heartfelt


----------



## Dr.G.

Right you are Sinc. Now, what were the three beer companies that sponsored these three teams???


----------



## Dr.G.

Danke, Ena. Do you speak Yiddish?


----------



## Ena

Dr. G. No, I don't speak Yiddish. Cheated and used Google


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, that's not cheating........it's called learning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just found out some interesting info re the new Apple Video iPod.

It seems as it "The Suite Life of Zack & Cody" is for a US only viewer. Not too many Canadians are knowledgeable/interested in Zachary Taylor ("Old Rough and Ready" and the 12th President of the United States), and William Frederick Cody (aka "Buffalo Bill"). Buffalo Bill Cody's father, Andrew, fought with Zachary Taylor in the Battle of Buena Vista February, 1847, when young "little Willie" was only 6 months old. That is the only connection between the two men, but there is going to be a US-only downloadable "mini-movie" for this new iPod. C'est la vie.


----------



## Ena

Yes, learning is a good thing. As important as breathing. Indubitabley.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, you can survive for longer with not learning than not breathing. As we say in academia, "You may hold the pickles, and hold the Ph.D., but don't hold your breath."


----------



## Cameo

Well I am sure I could hold the pickles and phd longer than I could hold my breath anyhow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, this is the reality of being an air-breathing mammal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some pictures of Rootie's nieces and nephews......................shades of things to come.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=791642559203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=801752559203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=773542559203


----------



## Dr.G.

I hate to say it, but it is getting late........and as well all know doxies love to wake up at dawn...........so, it is time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

And of course, what would be a good night sign-off without a "Good night, Gracie"? Remember, as you always say, "Audere est facere" -- To dare is to do.
Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Goodnight Dr G. Sleep well.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, you can survive for longer with not learning than not breathing. As we say in academia, "You may hold the pickles, and hold the Ph.D., but don't hold your breath."


Agreed Dr.G. I've never heard that phrase before. Great to hear a new one.

Where I'm coming from on learning is to do with my job. It can be pretty routine sometimes and not much of an intellectual challenge. Pushing myself to learn how to do something is important to my well-being. I include new skills in the meaning of learning.


----------



## SINC

Learning is a good thing. Now I too will say good night and head for my pillow.

Goodnight Mrs. C.


----------



## bhil

Looks like I popped in just in time to say good night Dr G and SINC


----------



## Cameo

Goodnight Sinc - sweet dreams.


----------



## Eukaryotic

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, you can survive for longer with not learning than not breathing. As we say in academia, "You may hold the pickles, and hold the Ph.D., but don't hold your breath."


huh?


----------



## bhil

Eukaryotic: Welcome to the Shang! Pull up a chair, grab a cup of coffee and let the cares of the outside world drift away.


----------



## bhil

Well, it looks like I'm the last one out of here tonight. I'd set up the coffee to be ready for those first ones in tomorrow morning, but I don't drink the stuff so I don't want to mess it up. Someone should write down the instructions, so I can have it ready for next time.

I'll just turn out the lights and see you in the morning.

Good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Sun just now coming up over the southside hills here in St.John's. It should be a fine day for the races..............the human races.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Speaking of races!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning, everyone.

I've moved into my new place, unpacked (mostly), hosted Thanksgiving dinner for my friends without family in the city, and have finally set up my Internet access. It's good to be back in the Shang. 

Still catching up on the news.


----------



## da_jonesy

Sonal said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> I've moved into my new place, unpacked (mostly), hosted Thanksgiving dinner for my friends without family in the city, and have finally set up my Internet access. It's good to be back in the Shang.
> 
> Still catching up on the news.



Good Stuff Sonal, hope you are in a cool area of Toronto.

Welcome back.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all.

Sonal, it sounds like the move went well? If you are unpacked, the nyou are doing good. I usually find it takes me weeks to getting around to unpacking anything non-essential when I move. Of course it all depends on your priorities, I also tend to have my internet access hooked up and running before the moving part is actually finished.


----------



## Carex

Yes, moves can be stressful, glad it went well and you are back online. Have a muffin and some tea. I hear they are very good in this place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Sonal. The Shang greets all lost souls...........and those who have moved, back into the fold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sinc, Weiner races are grand..................but I was thinking of the various races in the human race.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You may hold the pickles, and hold the Ph.D., but don't hold your breath." Hold the pickles, because some people don't like pickles and some are allergic to pickles. Hold the Ph.D. is why you are ABD (All But Dissertation) and you have put your doctoral dissertation "on hold"..............and holding your breath is obvious.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. I had a very focused friend of mine come in to help me unpack everything. Everything I didn't unpack while she was there remains unpacked, but it was enough to have people over and cook. 

Internet access came slowly, since I had to find the post office to pick up the kit they sent with all my stuff in it. It's been an oddly disconnected few days.

And I am in a very cool area of Toronto. Definitely a young person's neighbourhood, which works well, since I am a young person.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> And I am in a very cool area of Toronto. Definitely a young person's neighbourhood, which works well, since I am a young person.


Ah, the logic of the youthful mind! Welcome home Sonal.


----------



## Carex

I see Pamela lurking here in the shrubs out behind the Cafe. Show yourself! Perhaps if I leave this nice cake and some coffee as bait she will fall for it. 

dum de dum, nothing to see here, move along,


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, send out the doxies. Next to bloodhounds, they have a keen sense of smell and hearing, and can detect small movements at night. The perfect badger hunters, and Pam finder as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, once again, it is that time again. There is a fine moon outside in a clear St.John's sky. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, wherever you are tonight. Paix.


----------



## bhil

Good night Dr G.


----------



## bhil

Well, I'm into my final stretch in my quest. I have reached the posts from September, and should soon be passing the point where I started on my journey to read the entire Shang. With any luck I should be caught up before we reach the 10,000 mark.

Of course I am not helping any by making more posts myself.


----------



## Sonal

But bhil, you've already read the posts you've written, so really you come out even.


----------



## bhil

Yes, but to truely read the entire Shang I should probably reread all my own posts too, shouldn't I?

Oops, there I go again.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, but is the goal to read every post in the thread, or every post in the thread in chronological order? If the former, you've read your own posts. If the latter, you haven't read your posts in sequence.

Make a decision quick, because if we keep musing on this we'll hit 10,000 posts before you finish reading.


----------



## bhil

I have been reading every post in the thread (including my own) in chronological order. And I am still reading in between posting, and so far have been reading more posts than I'm making. So its just a matter of whether or not I can read faster than I post. (approximately 10x faster from the current relative positions.)


----------



## SINC

I once read the entire thread in order, albeit a much shorter thread at the time. I much prefer to read it daily now.


----------



## Ena

Good night and have a pleasant Friday everyone.


----------



## bhil

Well its time once again to say good night. I see someone was kind enough to write out the instructions for the coffee maker so I will set up a pot on the timer so there is some ready for all you coffee drinkers in the morning.

Good night.


----------



## 32bitJesus

_every time we say goodbye, I die a little..._


----------



## Carex

Cole Porter eh?


----------



## 32bitJesus

Carex said:


> Cole Porter eh?


oh yes, one of my fav's... our studio's doing a cole porter recital this year!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Fresh coffee and a beautiful sunrise.........and some Cole Porter music..............a perfect combination/


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall be at the Newfoundland and Labrador Symphony tonight, so, at the rate of the postings, I shall miss #10,000. Still, I wanted to say this now -- it has been a pleasure and an honor to have exchanged opinions, experiences, tears and laughter with ALL of you who have visited The Shang. As the old saying goes, "It was one hell of a ride". Paix, mes cher amis.


----------



## Carex

No one is going to have the guts to post #10,000 without you around Dr. G. I, for one, will refrain. All in favour? The ayes have it.


----------



## SINC

I vote we hold post 10,000 for Dr. G.

It seems only fitting the starter of the thread have the honour.


----------



## bhil

Good Morning!

I think somewhere back around the 8,000 mark someone first made the suggestion that Dr G have the honour of the 10,000th post, and no one has ever opposed that suggestion. I think that makes it a fairly unanimous desicion that this is the way it will be.

That being said , the last couple of days have been relatively quiet in the Shang, we might not reach the mark tonight anyways.


----------



## Sonal

I also vote we hold post 10,000 for Dr. G.

Though I have a funny picture in my head of all of us holding back on post 10,000, waiting for Dr. G to arrive and make his dedication post, and then someone new pops in on post 10,000 to say "Hey, what's up with this superlong thread? What do you guys do in here? And what's a doxie?"

Or else, two posters trying to post a #9,999th post at the same time, thus trampling over post 10,000, and then apologies for taking the 10,000th post spot by accident going on for another 30 posts or so. Leaving Dr. G with a rather anti-climatic post #10,031.


----------



## Sonal

And also, the number of the post (as indicated at the top of each post) is one higher than the number of the number of replies (as indicated on the "Everything Else" page).

is it the #10,000th post (reply #9,999) or the 10,000th reply (post #10,001)?


----------



## bhil

Both very likely possibilities. Maybe we should put a general hold on posting when we reach the 9990th post and leave the last 10 for Dr G to do a count down to 10000.


----------



## bhil

I would say go by the 10,000th _post_ as indicated in the top right corner of the post.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. Post 10k for Dr. G would seem right, indeed. He and his doxies clearly hold a special spot in the heart and soul of this place. My only other suggestion would be a well beloved and now absent figure from the origins of this thread, if there is such a person. I don't know if that applies or not, what with being a newb and all 

Well, the whole family is back together, and life is returning to it's usual charicature of normal. Hope all is well with everyone else. Now I just have most of a week's worth of work to do between now and Sunday, and I can officially say I am caught up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you ALL for suggesting that the honor of post #10,000 goes to yours truly, but, as I said in the first post, this is an oasis for one and all to visit. I have no more claim on making a milestone posting than anyone else. I feel that we are a family, not my family, not Sinc's family, just a family. 

So, thank you again for suggesting that I be given the opportunity to post #10,000, but I would be just as happy to see a totally new person ask "What's a doxie?" in that milestone post as I would be to post something sincere and heartfelt. I trust that by now you know how I feel about you, my virtual family, and I don't need a special post to express those thoughts. Paix, mes cher amis.


----------



## MaxPower

It is only fitting and proper that we reserve the honoured post of #10,000 for Dr. G.

He started this thread, has posted in it every day and is somewhat of an icon here in the Shang. Post 10K is Dr. G's


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, "an icon"? Moi???????? No, just a person who enjoys the company of all of you. No more, no less. My one claim to fame is that I have more doxies than any of you, with more on the way. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, if I were to post #10,000, all I would post would be as follows:

"Post #10,000 is but a moment in time for all of us here in The Shang; another step on the Yellow Brick Road to Oz. What we have shared, only we know. What we have found and lost, this too, only we know. However, speaking from the heart, what I have personally gained from sharing a bit of my life with bits of your lives, only I know. In the words of Tiny Tim, 'God bless us, everyone'. Paix, mes cher amis." 

Thus, nothing monumental or earthshaking.......just sincere appreciation for all of you out there in ehMacLand.


----------



## Cameo

Dr. G - you have been a wonderful friend to all of us, a motivator, supporter, a thoughtful friend. You have always been considerate, and kind and since I know we all appreciate what you have been to us I guess we would just like to have some sort of honour presented to you, even if it is just a milestone posting.

You have been an important part of this circle of virtual friends and my vote goes for yours to become the 10,000th post. If a newcomer makes the post then that is fine, they will most certainly be welcomed into the Shang, but our thoughts and wishes are for yourself. And yes, I am being presumptuous in using the term "we" but I believe it to be true.


----------



## Sonal

Somehow, I think it would actually be rather fitting if a newcomer walked on on post 10,000 and asked "What's a doxie?" For as the first post was a warm welcome to all tranquility-seekers, the 10,000th post going to a new face is Shangri-la, followed by our welcomes, would also fit.


----------



## SINC

Sonal gets it. She truly understands the true spirit of The Shang! It's all about quality, tranquility and friendship, not post numbers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, thank you for those truly touching sentiments. They are most appreciated. You truly are full of grace.......as in your pseudonym "Gracie".

Still, I concur with Sonal. It would be fitting and proper for a new person to post #10,000. Still, we should not make that much of a deal about that milestone, unless we intend to not post anymore and frame that one post. No, #10,000 shall zip on by, much like each other milestone posting. We shall see.

I still am amazed that The Shang has gone on for this long.............with seemingly no end in sight. Still, if it brings various people the laughter and momentary relaxation and tranquility that it has brought to me, who am I to judge?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, once again, great minds thinking alike. We were but a minute apart in our posts, which is something I always found interesting over the past couple of years. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am amazed that with all of these postings, only 117 different people have ever posted in The Shang. Think of all that has been missed by those non-posters???


----------



## Dr.G.

We should have a "Welcome Home Again" Shang reunion. Just a thought.


----------



## bhil

Hmmm, something looks familiar about this . . . 

Wait, something's wrong, where's the next page button?  

 I made it?!? I actually read all the way through to the end (at least what is currently the end) of the Shang!!!  

I understand!!! I have achieved enlightenment!! It's all so clear now. I can see the light! And wait, what's that figure I see in the center of the light. I can't quite make it out, but it seems to look 3 times longer than it is high? I must head towards the light . . .


----------



## bhil

And, in case anyone is interested in a few more stats: 

I completed reading the Shang in it's entirety almost 23 days after I started, although I was gone on vacation for 6 of those days.

From the time I started reading the Shang from the beginning, to the point of this posting, more than 1100 new posts were made.

That means approximately 11% of the posts in this thread were made in about the last 2.5% of its life.


----------



## SINC

bhil, as one who has read every page of The Shang, let me be the first to congratulate you on your epic journey. Well done sir!


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, when you see four you shall know that you have "seen the light". Kudos on your accomplishment.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=122522935203


----------



## bhil

Thanks Sinc. I look forward to now once again having the time to spend poking around in some of the other forums, and to having more time to lounge in the Shang chatting and playing with the doxies.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations bhil!


----------



## Dr.G.

I am off for the concert, but I just wanted to say "Kudos to us All".

To paraphrase Lincoln: 

In a larger sense, we can not dedicate -- we can not consecrate -- we can not hallow -- this ground. The brave men and women who struggled here, have consecrated it, far above our poor power to add or detract. The world will little note, nor long remember what we say here, but it can never forget what we did here. It is for us to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who posted here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us -- that from these honored posters we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion -- that we here highly resolve that these posters shall not have posted in vain -- that this thread, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom -- and that The Shang shall forever be of the people, by the people, for the people. 

(my apologies to Pres. Abraham Lincoln and his "Gettysburg Address", which I shall post here so that you shall see the wisdom of his original words. Paix, mes amis.)

The Gettysburg Address
Gettysburg, Pennsylvania
November 19, 1863 

Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal. 

Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that nation, or any nation so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure. We are met on a great battle-field of that war. We have come to dedicate a portion of that field, as a final resting place for those who here gave their lives that that nation might live. It is altogether fitting and proper that we should do this. 

But, in a larger sense, we can not dedicate -- we can not consecrate -- we can not hallow -- this ground. The brave men, living and dead, who struggled here, have consecrated it, far above our poor power to add or detract. The world will little note, nor long remember what we say here, but it can never forget what they did here. It is for us the living, rather, to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us -- that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion -- that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain -- that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom -- and that government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth.


----------



## SINC

Enjoy the concert Dr. G. Please let us know what you enjoyed most when you return.


----------



## MaxPower

Welcome to the club bhil. You are amongst some of the few who have read the entire Shang.

Enjoy your concert Dr. G.


----------



## Ena

RevMatt said:


> Now I just have most of a week's worth of work to do between now and Sunday, and I can officially say I am caught up.


Your dust-bunnies are grand-parents?  
Just kidding RevMatt. It's my favourite really old internet addiction jokes.


----------



## Cameo

YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY Bhil! Congrats! I hope you enjoyed the read as much as I did. So many times I have sat here, relaxing, laughing myself silly and feeling sooo much better after reading or posting here. My the Shang live long and prosper!


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo,

I read your joke the other day in the Joke thread.

You had me laughing for quite some time. Actually I still am. Not because of the joke, but because it was you that posted it. Seemed out of character for you. Not in a bad way mind you.

We are off to Elora again tomorrow to see Grandpa and feed Maggie the horse some apples.


----------



## Cameo

Well, sometimes you just gotta do something different.

The child's interpretation was hilarious, I can just picture it a little boy all packed and ready to go.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Oh my I've missed quite a lot--well actually not really cause I've been reading all along, but I haven't had the chance to post. So busy with many things lately.

Bhil, AWESOME JOB! We need to celebrate your great accomplishment!

Again, Dr. G, I'm sorry for missing your B-Day. Happy Belated!

Sonal, welcome back! Something was missing without you here, and now that something has returned.

MaxPower, I hope the business is going well. Whenever you want to have lunch and talk business, let me know .

To everyone else, I hope everything is great!


----------



## Cameo

Hey AA - there you are. How is school going?


----------



## AppleAuthority

Its going well thanks. So far I think my grades are doing alright (roughly a 96% average in Math right now, close to 90% in every other subject), which my interm report will probably confirm.

The best part is the other stuff high school offers. I'm in the Concert Band playing Bass Guitar--so much fun! And I'm meeting loads of new people.


----------



## Ena

AA. Well done on the grades! Good to hear that your school has a band and is a rewarding experience for you.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thank you Ena . I love the band, and I love jamming after band as well. I find music and the Shang are two great ways to relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm back. I thought you all would be halfway to 11,000 posts by now.

To answer your question, Sinc, we heard as follows:

Masterworks #1 - Virtuoso Violin
Friday October 14, 2005. 
Arts & Culture Centre
Brahms' Symphony No.3, 
Glenn Buhr's Akasha(sky), and 
Sibelius' Violin Concerto with James Ehnes on violin.


----------



## Dr.G.

I could now post 35 stories about the doxies.................but that would be cheating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Britain's Queen Victoria was well known for her love of dachshunds. She declined to breed her personal dogs. In this early example of daguerotype photography, the Queen is shown on one of her more cheerful days, in the company of her royal dachshund "Boy," of which a bronze statue was later erected at Windsor castle. Hunting dachshunds were bred in royal kennels throughout Victoria's reign. As a consequence of Queen Victoria's affection for the breed, dachshunds became a favorite for women of fashion to parade around London's Hyde Park during the late 19th Century.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Waldi", the first official mascot to appear for the 1972 Munich Games, was a Dachshund. He was modelled after Cherie von Birkenhof, a longhaired breed of the species. While Waldi was the first official Olympic mascot, and preceded by the unofficial "Schuss", who appeared four years earlier in Grenoble. 

"Waldi’s" head and tail are light blue, and his body has vertical stripes with at least three of the five Olympic colours. Waldi was produced in various forms and sizes: plush, plastic, stickers, posters and buttons - but not as a pin until many years later


----------



## Dr.G.

E. B White was a famous New York Writer. Two of his most popular childrens books are Stuart Little and Charlotte's Web. He shared part of his life with three miniture dachshunds.


----------



## Dr.G.

32 more doxie stories to go..............or how about doxie songs?
There is the Elvis special "You ain't nothing but a doxie"......or the Simon and Garfunkle classis "Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Doxies".


----------



## Dr.G.

Then, of course, there are always doxie pictures..............

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=312522935203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=636414167203


----------



## Dr.G.

I get the feeling that I am the only one here.........................hello.........anyone home??????????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I could say good night.................but this is too much fun. Anyway, the doxies are wide awake.................so........................


----------



## Sonal

Hello. Still here. But I have no doxie trivia...


----------



## bhil

AA great job on the grades! I think you are just proving to everyone here what we already knew about you. I think everyone was surprised to find out how young you were because of how mature you act, and the grades you are getting reflect that maturity as well. Good job!


----------



## bhil

Thanks everyone for the congrats. The read through the Shang was terrific. I found better and more compelling than some books I have written. At various points I literally found myself laughing out loud at things I had read, and on the verge of tears at others. It was an emotional ride both ways, but something I wouldn't give up for the world.

It's also strange, but I find myself missing posts from people I've never met (such as jeac5 and lotus) and people that used to be frequent posters that only pop in now and again (like minnes and Macnutt). (There are many more names I could include, but those are just a few that came to me as I was typing.) These people don't know me from a hole in the ground, but I feel like I know them. Hopefully they find their way home to the Shang again someday.


----------



## Ena

Not going out tonight but staying in at The Shang


----------



## bhil

Probably a good night to stay in. There is something in the air at the Shang, like something big is imminent...


----------



## Ottawaman

I really have no idea of how much of what Dr G says is fact or fiction.

I do wish that there was some sort of internet body that I could submit this thread to for evaluation as a contender for longest running eclectic thread in a macintosh forum.
~a la The Academy Awards 

In fact I copy right the idea 2005 - The Internet Forum Academy Awards.
I hear-by nominate all of my fellow ehMacers as Judges. Furthermore, I request your assistance in formulating the award topics and the name of the categories and resulting awards.
Please bear in mind the serious nature of being a founding body, Future generations will count on us to set a tone and demeanour appropriate to such a worthy cause.


I welcome all input on this concept.
The future is ours,
Ottawaman


----------



## Ottawaman

First order of business.
A name for said awards.


Ehmies? 
Just floating a balloon. Maybe several threads could be nominated each year for some sort of distinction.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thank you bhil for those words. It's interesting how you've learned about the various faces in the Shang's history without even speaking to them. I've had a similar experience since coming here. I love it, personally.


----------



## Sonal

See, for Shang-related awards, it has to be the Doxie.


----------



## bhil

An interesting idea Ottawaman. Once long ago (back when the Shang was only a few thousand posts) moscool tried submitting the thread to the Guiness Book of world Records, but they weren't interested. And, in the past, there were many sites that awarded web page awards each year, so awards for forums seem like they would be a natural extension of this.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, those are GREAT grades. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman, here is the source of those doxies stories. 

http://groups.msn.com/dachshunddelights/messages.msnw


----------



## bhil

AA you're right, it is always terrific to meet new people and make new friends, even if they don't know it. I believe you can never have too many friends, and I also believe in treating everyone as a friend until they prove they are not worthy of that title. In the Shang I have not found anyone unworthy of that title.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Ditto. I very much agree, bhil.

On that note, I need to head off to bed. Have a good evening all!


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr G.,
I only meant that I am not educated enough in the way of Doxies ( or perhaps as a Samurai would say Doxiedo) to know if you are pulling my leg.
In no way did I mean to suggest that you were untruthful. Therefore, no proof was needed.
I only meant to illustrate my own ignorance in the Doxie culture/ lore of the Shang.


Sonal, good point, but should we honour the Shang or ehMac?

Perhaps the distinction of sub categories is warranted?

I do not know, any more thoughts?
Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman, I shall tell the truth when asked, especially about doxies and my political beliefs. 

Our Mayor banned all practice of Doxiedom the way of the doxie warrior, in that we fought for peace and justice without violence. He felt that one could not be a fighter without being violent, so he bannished us to the hinterlands of ehMacLand. Here we stumbled upon The Valley of the Blue Moon, created the Shangri-la Club House and the rest, as they say, is history.

Non-violent doxie warriors became a new word in the English language -- it is called a "doxiemoron". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

This feels like my first New Years Eve in Times Square when 200,000+ people chanted the countdown................10...................


----------



## Ottawaman

I must amend my version of the OED to include doxiemoron.
Thank you for the lesson professor.
Cheers
Ottawaman


----------



## Dr.G.

"Live long and prosper" Ottawaman. Over the years I have broken some bones in both hands and am now able to make the sign that Spock is making in your avatar.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, the suffering you went through, Dr. G., to make the Vulcan sign of peace.... or whatever it's called.


----------



## bhil

Have you ever noticed that if you are walking down the street and someone smiles at you, it makes you feel better? Someone told me this once, and so I started smiling at people as I walked by them on the street, and found out that if you smile at someone, chances are they will smile back. As a result you have not only made someone else feel better, but yourself as as well. if you don't believe me, try it sometimes. It is also a great way to meet new people, as quite often people will stop to ask you why you smiled at them.

So, to make sure every is having a good night, and to hopefully make everyone feel a little better (whether or not you're feeling down), I thought I would share this smile:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, broken bones are nothing like the "battle scars" I suffered trying to help Daisy and Rootie mate. I won't go into the details once again, but when those puppies are born, I shall be able to say "I was there at the conception". Paix.


----------



## Ottawaman

According to an interview with Lenord Nemoy I watched , it is a hand gesticulation based on his recollection of Hebrew Rabbis performing their religious ceremonies. I believe I recall he said that he was Jewish and wanted to use some sort of a symbol to signify that Spock had a deep, unspoken set of beliefs, while still keeping in profile with his logical, unemotional culture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman, it that is accurate, it is quite fascinating.


----------



## bhil

I saw the same interview Ottawaman and you are correct in your recollection.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, here is a picture of the "happy couple" when Daisy was a pup and Rootie was about 2 years old.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=525442935203


----------



## Dr.G.

"Post #10,000 is but a moment in time for all of us here in The Shang; another step on the Yellow Brick Road to Oz. What we have shared, only we know. What we have found and lost, this too, only we know. However, speaking from the heart, what I have personally gained from sharing a bit of my life with bits of your lives, only I know. In the words of Tiny Tim, 'God bless us, everyone'. Paix, mes cher amis."


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> "Live long and prosper" Ottawaman. Over the years I have broken some bones in both hands and am now able to make the sign that Spock is making in your avatar.


Just tried doing it. Can do it with either hand. Can roll my tongue too


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, that makes you either a Vulcan or a New Yorker. I am able to do these two things as well.


----------



## Sonal

Woohoo! 10,000 posts! 

And Daisy and Rootie are quite the adorable couple. 

But remind me never to put "mating doxies" on my list of todo's for my life.


----------



## Ottawaman

Based on the above posts, I nominate myself for a Shang/Doxie/Ehmie for "Best use of Historical/Cultural fact in a Shang thread".

I realize that this is probably unethical, but since no guidelines have been established yet, what the hell!

Cheers


----------



## bhil

A toast to the 10,000+ post (hey that ryhmes) in the Shang:

Here's to things that were,
Things that are,
and the things that are yet to come.

Here's to friends gone, but not forgotten,
friends around us now,
and the friends we will find in the future.

Here's to the history of the Shang,
the oasis of serenity that it is today,
and to the hope that it continues for a long time to come.

Cheers to my friends, no, more than that, my family in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sonal, it is a traumatic experience. 

Is is not interesting that we begin our next 10,000 posts with a similar kind of banter that began the first postings here in The Shang?


----------



## Dr.G.

Fine words, bhil, from a fine person. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Ottawaman

*10,000 !!!*

*10, 000!*


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman, I second your nomination, and suggest that we make your election unanimous. All in favor..............


----------



## Sonal

Very interesting... and very fitting as well. We marked the 10,000th post, but the Shang remains the Shang.

And I can also do the Vulcan thing with both hands, and roll my tongue. But no broken bones.


----------



## bhil

Thank you for the kind words Dr G.

By the way, I just tried, I can make the Spock sign easily with my right hand, but only partially with my left hand. And Ena, I can roll my tongue too.


----------



## Sonal

I second the nomination for Ottawaman, for a Shang/Doxie/Ehmie.


----------



## Ottawaman

Sorry I missed about 95 % of the Shang. I did make a very good effort to read most of it over the past few months.
I'm still a little dizzy.


----------



## bhil

Sonal said:


> We marked the 10,000th post, but the Shang remains the Shang.


Sonal, I sincerely hope the Shang always remains the Shang so that we always have a place to retreat to from the troubles around us.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, I "call 'em as I sees 'em" to quote Bill Clem, one of the most famous of baseball umpirers.


----------



## Ottawaman

bhil, this worries me.
Perhaps you should seek immediate medical assistance. I cannot recall a time in my life where I could not make the Vulcan gesture with both hands with ease.
Therefore, I caution you against any trips out of our known solar system.
You may be considered rude or hostile by any other life forms that you might encounter.
I worry for your safety in such a situation.
I advise caution.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal seconds the nomination, so I guess you are it now, Ottawaman. First, you shall have to read the entire Shang thread. Let us know when this has taken place and we shall begin your inauguration.


----------



## Ena

Ottawaman said:


> *10, 000!*


 I've got 'Auld Lang Sine' running through my head at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I promise you that so long as the grass shall grow and the sun shall shine somewhere in ehMacLand, there will always be a place of retreat from the troubles around us here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, be it ever so humble, there's no place like The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

At the rate we are posting today, we should get to posting #20,000 by the time the pups are born.


----------



## Sonal

A fitting song in some ways, Ena.

To Shangers near and far.

Should auld acquaintance be forgot, 
And never brought to mind? 
Should auld acquaintance be forgot, 
And auld lang syne! 

For auld lang syne, my dear, 
For auld lang syne. 
We'll take a cup o' kindness yet, 
For auld lang syne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amen, Sister. Sing so that one and all in ehMacLand can hear your angelic voice.


----------



## Ottawaman

The Internet Forum Academy Awards (ehMac division) has not yet had a constitution or set of by laws formulated. Therefore, I do not seek, nor can I accept any nomination at this time.
My unethical nature aside, I do not wish to taint the inauguration of this newly formed body.


----------



## Ottawaman

I nominate Soanal for best Song in a Shang Historical Category.
I salute you sir for your pioneering ways in ehMac music!


----------



## Dr.G.

I second the nomination. She is the "Queen of Soul" here in The Shang.


----------



## bhil

Ottawaman, I can make the gesture with my right hand, which traditionally is the hand to use, so I should be safe. But just to be sure, before I make any intergalactic trips, I will pop into the Shang and pick you up to bring along.


----------



## Ena

Sonal said:


> A fitting song in some ways, Ena..


Indeed! I hoped it was. 
Ta for posting the words Sonal.


----------



## Ottawaman

Ena said:


> I've got 'Auld Lang Sine' running through my head at the moment.


Ena, I also felt that way.

I shall never forget this auspicious moment.

We that were here this day, hold a duty to go forth and speak of this moment. Future generations will look to us, the witnesses of the moment to hold the truth in our minds and hearts.
I salute you my sister!
Do your duty!
Cheers


----------



## Carex

Oooh, ahhh, fireworks, champagne, confetti, all just for me? Oh, sorry, looks like there is a party going on in here. Sinc, take that lampshade off your head. The doxies are swimming in the tropical fish tank. Sonal is singing showtunes, accompanied by 32bitjesus. Peter and minnes are in the basement, testing the bathtub gin (big secret). Dr. G is dozing on the couch, his fingers blistered from the days posting, Maxpower is nowhere to be seen. 

You guys are great. Welcome to 10,000.


----------



## Ottawaman

bhil,
My bags are packed.
Away!
Cheers


----------



## Carex

And congrats to Ottawaman for getting elected... whatever that was. Remember, heavy is the brow that wears the crown.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> At the rate we are posting today, we should get to posting #20,000 by the time the pups are born.


It's funny, at one point tonight I wondered if we would make it to 10,000 tonight, and at 9999 I started typing up my toast. Once the 10,000th post went up, it is almost like it opened a flood gate.


----------



## bhil

Perfect song choice Sonal, and performed beautifully to boot.


----------



## Sonal

I'm honoured to accept the award... And on that note:

What would you think if I sang out of tune,
Would you stand up and walk out on me.
Lend me your ears and I’ll sing you a song,
And I’ll try not to sing out of key.
I get by with a little help from my friends,
I get high with a little help from my friends,
Going to try with a little help from my friends.


----------



## Carex

Everybody!!

_What do I do when my love is away 
Does it worry you to be alone? 
How do I feel by the end of the day 
Are you sad because you're on your own 

No, I get by with a little help from my friends 
Mm, I get high with a little help from my friends 
Mm, gonna try with a little help from my friends _


----------



## Ottawaman

Do the other less regarded academies employ the use of an MC on such special occasions as we are experiencing tonight?

Also, I would like to invite the Mayor to accept a Lifetime Achievement Award in the category of Pioneers.





Your ehMie sir!


Perhaps one of our gifted members could design said award in some graphic package of their choice?


----------



## bhil

Well, I see that the party is starting to get into full swing. People are singing, the doxies are howling, and all of the toasts commemorating this historic event have been made. I think I will give the doxies a final pet, and call it a night leaving the wild partying to the rest of you.

Good night all, see you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, we wondered where you were................along with Sinc, Peter S. and Minnes.


----------



## Ottawaman

bhil, 
A good night to you Sir!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, "Uneasy lies the head that wears a crown." King Henry the Fourth, Part Two, by William Shakespeare


----------



## 32bitJesus

wow -- congrats on 10,000 posts guys; especially you Dr. G! Without you, none of this would have come to be.


----------



## Sonal

Especially since over 3500 of those 10,000 posts were by Dr.G.


----------



## Dr.G.

32bit, I had only a small role in "The Tale of the First 10,000".

"All the world's a stage,
And all the men and women merely players:
They have their exits and their entrances;
And one man in his time plays many parts,
His acts being seven ages."

Shakespeare - "As You Like It"


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I think that the entrance clicker went off 5 times for ever time I entered the Shang with the 4 doxies. There is no way I could have posted that often here.


----------



## Ottawaman

I nominate Dr. G for the category... Most Prolific Writer, Academy Special Achievement Award



I salute you Sir!


----------



## Carex

Dr. G, I was driving home in a storm. 



> Carex, "Uneasy lies the head that wears a crown." King Henry the Fourth, Part Two, by William Shakespeare


I was paraphrasing??


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Ottawaman. I appreciate your kind thoughts.


----------



## Ottawaman

Kind words and thought cost nothing, but are dear to most!
Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, paraphrase Lincoln, but not Shakespeare. ehMax has this thing now about quotations and citations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Ottawaman. You are wise beyond your years. "Live long and prosper".


----------



## Carex

"Neither let us be slandered from our duty by false accusations against us, nor frightened from it by menaces of destruction to the Government nor of dungeons to ourselves. LET US HAVE FAITH THAT RIGHT MAKES MIGHT, AND IN THAT FAITH, LET US, TO THE END, DARE TO DO OUR DUTY AS WE UNDERSTAND IT."


----------



## Dr.G.

To quote Lincoln, "The world will little note, nor long remember what we say here, but it can never forget what they did here."

So, with that, I shall wish you all a simple good night. Paix, mes cher amis.

"Do not go gentle into that good night, 
Old age should burn and rave at close of day; 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light."
Dylan Thomas


----------



## Ottawaman

I appreciate such a nice compliment from one of our academies most honoured members

.
I wrote it myself, so ehMax cannot chastise me lol!

I nominate myself for Most humble acceptance of a compliment.... yada yada


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, anyone who quotes Lincoln is a true friend of mine. Good night, nobel prince.


----------



## Dr.G.

It would not be a farewell without a "Good night, Gracie." "Parting is such sweet sorrow." William Shakespeare


----------



## Sonal

And anyone who quotes Dylan Thomas is a friend of mine. (Mind you, there are many ways to become a friend of mine.)

Good night Dr. G.


----------



## Carex

Yes, get to bed you. It is 9:30 here, so you must be up late. For some reason. Heeeyyyy, there isn't a full moon that is keeping you up tonight is there??


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I was 5 when Dylan Thomas died in NYC, but I have had a drink at the White Horse Tavern where he liked to drink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, no, my son's birthday is today, and he went to a bar for the first time at midnight. He just got in about 20 minutes ago. I am still the father that held this young man in my arms when he was 10 minutes old.


Good night, one and all...............even Gracie, wherever she may be.


----------



## Sonal

Speaking of taverns, I've just discovered that I am a short walk from the site of Montgomery's Tavern, where William Lyon Mackenzie had his rebel headquarters.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Carex, no, my son's birthday is today, and he went to a bar for the first time at midnight. He just got in about 20 minutes ago. I am still the father that held this young man in my arms when he was 10 minutes old.
> 
> 
> Good night, one and all...............even Gracie, wherever she may be.




I have a few years yet, but I understand completely.

Goodnight.


----------



## Ena

Good night everyone. Slainte mhor (cheers even more)


----------



## Ottawaman

Night!


----------



## Sonal

Good night everyone.


----------



## Carex

> Carex, no, my son's birthday is today, and he went to a bar for the first time at midnight. He just got in about 20 minutes ago. I am still the father that held this young man in my arms when he was 10 minutes old.


ahh, I see. Yes, that image never leaves you does it. I'm sure there are many nights to be spent spying out from behind the living room curtain in your future.


----------



## talonracer

G'morning all... no idea why I'm awake, but I thought I'd send some Alberta cheer to the Shang, at this lovely 5:30 in the a.m.

On second thought, I think I'm nuts. Back to sleep with I.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning ALL!!!!! Let's go wake up TR and tell him the news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, actually, he is a good person, and my son's friends are also good. They drink a bit more than I would want to see anyone drink, but they don't drink and drive and they are not destructive............just loud. A few offered to help us clean up the house after they were done here and headed downtown to George Street.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman, having been a single parent from the time he was nearly 4 to when he was 8 1/2 made me a bit overly protective. Still, he has to fly on his own someday, so best to try now.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Carex, we wondered where you were................along with Sinc, Peter S. and Minnes.


A touch of the flu has kept me from the celebrations, but I feel much better this morning.

Note to Carex: Your guess as to the identity of the guy wearing the lampshade is incorrect. Couldn't very well be wearing one while in bed.

10,000 is a magical number and perhaps can be best summed up this way:

"Chance can allow you to accomplish a goal every once in a while, but consistent achievement happens only if you love what you are doing."

I think that certainly applies to the members of The Shang and their achieving 10,000 posts.

Long Live The Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well said, mon frere. I too am fighting off a cold............doxie flu??? Still, glad to see you up and around this morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

Did I miss anything exciting lately?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, good morning. No, you did not miss much..........."same old, same old" as that saying goes. So, what is new in your life these days???


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all. You certainly were all busy being prolific last night. I had about 20 pages to catch up on this morning, including the memorial 10,000th post. Congrats to all! 20k, here we come


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> .....So, what is new in your life these days???


 I've been working to get my business launched this week. It was supposed to be Wednesday, but I missed the deadline. Then I was going to do Friday, but my account rep was transfered and the ad got misplaced. So now it is going to be launched this Wednesday. I'm excited and nervous at the same time.

This past week I haven't been feeling too well nor quite myself either. I think the stress of trying to settle my share purchase, the new baby and starting a new business has finally gotten to me. But today is a new day and I have a lot to be thankful for and I am feeling good today.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, 20,000? Try 100,000 postings.............Think Differently. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, glad to hear that you are moving in the right direction. I have no doubts that your business shall be a success. To be honest, I was more interested in your child, seeing that my son is today 19.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr. G, you don't aim low, do you  I rather suspect that you hitting 20k could be made to more or less align with this thread also hitting that benchmark if we worked at it a little. Or, if you worked at it, and the rest of us didn't.


----------



## Carex

You and your son have very similar birthdays methinks. 

Whatever happened to that apple cake? I don't remember it being shared around the Clubhouse with all of your (virtual) friends. Always eating, never giving??


----------



## talonracer

I'm up! I'm up! Call off the dogs!!

Tell me what news?


----------



## AppleAuthority

Oh my! You guys were up quite late last night... Where is the celebration?! Change into your party clothes, and get ready to shake your booty to some music and make sure you can eat the masses of food (and the surprise cake with "Happy 10,000th Posts!" written all over it) to be catered by our wonderful staff. Even the doxies are getting into it!

Oh TR, go back about 82 posts and you should know exactly what all the commotion is about.


----------



## Sonal

The doxies are getting into the cake? 

Someone lift that cake up on to a tall table.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, we shall hit 20,000 posts by sometime between Halloween and Remembrance Day..........not sure in what year, but that is the forecast.

"A man's reach should exceed his grasp, or what's a heaven for?"
Robert Browning


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, my son and I have birthdays 8 days apart...............separated by 38 years. He was born on the day the NY Mets won the NL pennant in 1986.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, I took the liberty of taking a picture of the doxies in bed with you, with everyone asleep. You are cute in your Mickey Mouse PJs

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=322522935203


----------



## Dr.G.

The apple cake, once again, did not meet the "how does it look?" test of my wife, so we all had it ourselves rather than to serve it to others. It was her best Jewish Apple Cake yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, doxies have been known to make a "bridge", with each doxie literally climbing up the back of the other doxie to reach a table top. 

This type of bridging of doxies led to the development of the Pythagorean Theorem.

The statement of the Theorem was discovered on a Babylonian tablet circa 1900-1600 B.C. Whether Pythagoras (c.560-c.480 B.C.) was the first to discover its proof can't be claimed with any degree of credibility. Euclid's (c 300 B.C.) Elements furnish the first and, later, the standard reference in Geometry. In fact Euclid supplied two very different proofs: the Proposition I.47 (First Book, Proposition 47) and VI.31. The Theorem is reversible which means that a triangle whose sides satisfy a2 + b2 = c2 is necessarily right angled. Euclid was the first (I.48) to mention and prove this fact, as he noted a "bridge of dachshunds" attempting to get to a scrap of meat on a table top. The floor and the table formed a right angle, and the "line of dachshunds" (i.e., the hypotenuse) was later measured by Euclid.

In algebraic terms, a2 + b2 = c2 where c is the hypotenuse while a and b are the sides of the triangle.

The theorem is of fundamental importance in the Euclidean Geometry where it serves as a basis for the definition of distance between two points.


----------



## Carex

> The apple cake, once again, did not meet the "how does it look?" test of my wife, so we all had it ourselves rather than to serve it to others. It was her best Jewish Apple Cake yet.


I call "party foul" on that statement. Didn't meet the test indeed. There is a run on Apple Cake!!!


----------



## talonracer

Dr G, I'm much more of of a Donald Duck fan...


----------



## AppleAuthority

Pythagorean Theorem is also very useful in the manufacture of the roof of the Shang Hall, for those interested.


----------



## Carex

Unfortunately, or fortunately, it is also the basis of the "Shang Hell". Believe me, you don't want to end up there. No doxies!!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Again, unfortunately or fortunately, there is no math equation to suggest whether or not you will end up there. Just be a good person. That should be enough


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, my wife will not serve something that does not taste or look like something that meets her high standards. As for me, it is taste and taste alone that determines my eating something. The apple cake was great tasting, but looked as it fell down the stairs.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, all I can say is that there were Mickey's pics on your PJs. Now, there were loads of D.Duck items all about, including your wall paper and slippers. Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, "No doxies!!!"??????? Remember, there is a full moon on Monday and when the moon is full....................well, you know how you are at midnight of that night.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am down to 20 postings until I am able to claim my free bottle of Scotch from MacNutt. He promised me a bottle of his finest single malt when I hit posting #10,000, and then welched on the bet when he said he meant that it would only be for my iBook ehMac postings. So, I had 3,400 posts when I got my iBook (actually, a few less, but I shall not quibble) and once I hit 13,400 postings I shall be entitled to this bottle. I think that I shall make it the grand prize in the day and time of the birth of the doxie puppies contest. Whomever is closest with both the date and time shall receive this bottle of Scotch. It would be wasted on me, since I do not drink Scotch.


----------



## bhil

Wow it looks like things went on well into the night after I left last night. Glad to see everyone had a good time. I'd love to spend some time and chat, but I just spent the day cleaning and doing work around the house, and now we have company coming over in a few minutes. But I thought I would stop in and say hi and hopefully I will see everyone tomorrow for brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, bring your company over to The Shang. We shall have a grand time.


----------



## SINC

'Twas a painful afternoon as I watched my beloved Saskatchewan Roughriders lose to Edmonton by a single point 19-18.

Growing up in Saskatchewan made the Green Riders my team, but living on the edge of Edmonton make the Green and Gold my team too.

It is always difficult to watch them play as I never can really cheer for one or the other.

I am always happy for whoever wins these contests. But if either team is playing anyone but each other, I cheer vigorously for both my home teams!


----------



## Ena

Fun is seeing a live game of CFL football at Taylor Field in Regina. Only went there once but have never forgotten the experience.

Here's a bit of trivia. Went to the same high-school as Lorne Richardson.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I know the feeling. Went to see the NY Giants play at Yankee Stadium once, and the NY Jets play at Shea Stadium. I like baseball better, but for some reason, fans cheer louder for football. Maybe it is the Fall air???


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I went to the same high school as Simon and Garfunkle, and good old Capt. Kangaroo.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is getting late and it is already Sunday here in St.John's. So, I guess it is time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, glad to hear that you are moving in the right direction. I have no doubts that your business shall be a success. To be honest, I was more interested in your child, seeing that my son is today 19.


 My son is doing quite well these days Dr.G. 

After the Ear, Nose, Throat specialist diagnosed him with sinusitis, and prescribed a three week round of antibiotics to clear up the infection, he appears to have no symptoms. The reason for the unusually long round of antibiotics is that is the only way to kill that bacteria in his sinuses. This is why he kept getting sick after all each round of antibiotics. The short durations wasn't enough to kill the bacteria. This is why he was hospitalized a while back, the bacteria caused the infection that led to his septic shock.

So to make a long story short, his health seems to be improving greatly. but time will tell if we have to take alternative measures by removing his tonsils and adenoids.


----------



## MaxPower

Time for me to turn in as well.

The morning comes way too fast.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, Taylor Field. Many happy memories of many games in my youth. Thanks for the reminder Ena!

And good night all.


----------



## talonracer

You all turn in too early. Just got in from a date, it's 2:30 in ze morning, and there's no one in the Shang to keep me company.

Ah well, I'm worn out, guess I'll sleep.


----------



## RevMatt

A good Sunday morning to you all. Sunday is rather a busy day around here, but it's an anniversary Sunday, so only one service instead of three today. I am spoiled!  Now so long as we don't get blown away, it should be a good morning. Hope all of you are also having good mornings.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all. I thought I would pop in and say Hi.

TR, bed early?? You obviously do not have children (or doxies).  Don't forget you are three hours behind us as it is. But I can't believe you are not up yet. Unless you have a house guest this morning.


----------



## MBD

Good morning everyone! MP, I read about your son's sinusitis. Make sure he is in a nicely humidified environment as winter approaches. I have an ultrasonic humidifier at work (less prone to bacteria - no one likes legionnaires disease) since it is so dry there that I have nose bleeds all the time. Be extra careful if he gets a cold as this can lead to a reoccurance of the infection. 

As an adult, I put off going on antibiotics because they make me sick and almost ended up hospitalized myself when the infection spread. I guess I should go to a sinus doctor but too busy treating all my other issues.


----------



## Carex

Morning everyone. 

I need to grab a quick cuppa, I'm off to do you know what. No one else in the house is stirring, but as usual, my eastern friends are awake and active in the Valley of the Blue Moon.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning to all. Carex, you make me jealous with your location and the ability to "just go fishing" whenever the whim prompts you!


----------



## Carex

And the fish are getting closer to home, so the drive has been reduced to about 15 minutes. Give or take.

There is always the North Saskatchewan Sinc. Namesake of my hometown, the Fort on the North Saskatchewan.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, as one who still has his tonsils, I can't advise one way of the other. Still, I am not in favor of constant use of antibiotics, especially for children. Good luck with your little one. It is not easy being a parent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone forgot to make brunch this morning. With tomorrow's full moon, we are going into hiding just in case Carex decides to break out into "song and dance" once again and go on a rampage. We shall see.


----------



## bhil

Actually Dr G, I was just popping in to make brunch for all the westerners, since those of you out east are usually done cleaning up before we get mobilized. Of course I'm running a little late myself, having been up with my company and going to bed at a time befitting TR. And it didn't help matters much that my daughter was up at five (only an hour and a half after I went to bed). Thank god my wife has more sense than me and went to bed early, so I was able to go back to bed for a while this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, ah, the "joys" of parenthood at 5AM. I know it well.


----------



## bhil

Dr G, the last few days (getting up at 5) have been an oddity for her. Normally she gets up around 6:30 - 7:00, just in time to say goodbye to me as I leave for work, who works out nicely. 

Can I interest you in a late brunch, I made all this food for the western folk, and no-one showed up?


----------



## bhil

Hello? Hello? Did I scare everyone off with my cooking? It's really good, I promise.

Oh well, I guess I'll take it all down to the local shelter and feed a few people who need it.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Bhil, I'm here for the double late brunch! Fill me up!

Good afternoon to everyone else. It seems rather quiet around here. Even the doxies are sleeping.


----------



## 32bitJesus

a lazy Sunday morning indeed... I got up like, an hour ago and I'm only just having my morning coffee at 2:45 in the afternoon!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Sounds like me. I rarely am up and ready to work on Sunday's before noon.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Hello All,

After reading the previous 20 or so pages, I want to congratulate everyone for their contributions for bringing The Shang to the 10,000 post.

Getting rather cool here in Toronto. I'm hoping my heater will kick in, kicks in when its 10 degrees and below.

Enjoyed some yummy Japanese food last night...california rolls...yummy! (insert image of homer drooling)

Long live The Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, when I was a single parent and Stephen was just 4 (he turned 19 yesterday), he would creep in to my bedroom in hopes of tickling my feet. Luckily, I was not a deep sleeper, and our Old English Sheepdog, Annie, would wiggle her behind (their tails are bobbed) and wake me up when he crept into my room. I pretended to be surprised, and we all had a grand time. Enjoy these days while they last..........because they don't last long.


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, I strongly agree -- Vive le Shang.


----------



## talonracer

Well, g'morning all. Dr. G, no, no houseguest. Was a first date last night.. we were out until after 2am.. a very good night.

I'm watching the Lions/Als CFL game right now, then I'm going out to get my coffee. A dull, cloudy day - perfect for a quiet Sunday in.


----------



## bhil

Sorry AA, I just got back from dropping the food off. Why don't I whip you up something quick in the kitchen. It's lunch time now, so how about a nice bowl of tomato soup, with a tasty toasted tomato sandwich, all made with fresh tomatoes from the Shang's garden? I always make sure to cut the tomatoes extra thick, and add a little extra seasoning to make them taste just right.


----------



## bhil

TR you're just in time, why don't I make you some soup and sandwiches too while I'm at it for AA.


----------



## bhil

Dr G, our daughter is only 20 months old and still sleeping in a crib. When we move into our new house in Feb, we will be moving her into a "big-girl bed" to free up the crib for her little brother or sister, which I am happy to officially announce, is due in May!   

Once she changes beds I'm sure we can expect lots of those little visits.


----------



## talonracer

Yes please, bhil!


----------



## bhil

Coming right up TR


----------



## AppleAuthority

The sandwiches sound great bhil! Can't wait!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, bhil, and may this May arrival be healthy, happy and wise.


----------



## Carex

> free up the crib for here little brother or sister, which I am happy to officially announce, is due in May!


Oooh, someone has been a busy boy!!


----------



## Ena

Stopping in for a quick afternoon tea in a china tea cup. Tastes so much better in one for some reason.

Congratulations to you bhil and Mrs. bhil. on the coming arrival of another wee one. 

Wishing good health to all those in sick-bay last few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, we have some fine Japanese green tea in a bone china tea cup. Interested???


----------



## Ena

Green tea sounds great Dr. G. Thanks! The cup with the handle missing will be fine so I can warm up my hands


----------



## SINC

Interesting that you prefer my wife's favourite type of cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, the cup without the handle is for Daisy, and has her "prenatal vitamins". Your cup has the handle and a unique floral arrangement on the side.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, green tea is something I have acquired a taste for in the past year of so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to have a cup of herbal tea and to say "good night" to one and all. Sleep well, friends, and I shall see you in the morning.

Remember, tomorrow night is the full moon, so be sure to keep a watch out for Carex and to send up the Doxie Signal into the sky for MaxPower to rescue those in need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Back here after watching our brand new copy of the DVD Cinderella. First time I saw it was 55 years ago. My wife had never seen it. We both enjoyed it very much. If you've never seen it, take the time to do so, you won't be disappointed.

Night all, and I will give your green tea a try Dr. G.


----------



## talonracer

Good evening all...

Just cooking up some steak and a bit of fettucini alfredo, sipping on a latte.

Sinc, will you be coming down to Calgary for this Saturday night?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning one and all. 

TR, I don't think that I shall be in Calgary next week.


----------



## SINC

I tiptoed in and out about an hour and a half ago to grab a coffee. Then it was back to my column and have it now half completed. That was only minutes before Dr. G. made his entry, so I am surprised he did not mention the coffee being ready on his arrival.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

This morning was a pleasant surprise as our little guy decided to sleep in until 8:00 am. Of course, why couldn't this be on the weekend??

Bhil, it seems we are at the same point in our lives. A toddler, with another on the way. And our children are almost the same age as well. And congratulations on the new one coming.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone! And thanks for all the well wishes.

MP, we do seem to be pretty close in our lives. I just popped over to the Age of ehMac thread and hunted down your age (only 1 year older than me), my daughter was born only 10 days after your son, both of which are/will be going to a Montessori school (the school here won't accept children under the age of 2 1/2 so my daughter isn't enrolled yet), our second children are only going to be a couple of months apart. and we both obviously have great taste in computers, and recognize a wonderful place online when we see it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that was NOT coffee...........it was the new arrival of the anti-WereDoxie venom, and the Doxis Flu potion that is being used to combat Avian flu. Please tell me you did NOT touch it ..................or certainly not drink it...........


----------



## SINC

No, not at all, I made a pot of coffee from the partial can I removed from my motor home after the last camping trip. Nabob to be exact, and I used the bottled water I had left over to brew it. One has to be ever so careful on the day of a full moon you know!


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Another cold, blustry day here in the Valley.

Had an "exciting" water overflow from the washing machine yesterday, necessitating the rearranging of a large number of boxes and such. The only dry place to pile them was my office, which is going to put rather a dent in today's work plans. Oh, well, at least we were here and noticed when it happened, so no serious harm has been done to anything other than some boxes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I love Nabob coffee............but my wife does not. So, save me a cup, SVP. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, pardon my ignorance, but exactly where is "BFN, Ontario"?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G.,

BFN stands for Butt F*** Nowhere.

Pardon my French.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, where is BFN, ON near???


----------



## Carex

It is a common term used to describe "The Middle of Nowhere" or TMON. Usually used by Big City Folk to describe quaint, out-of-the-way, small towns, with few of the urban amenities they are used to, like electricity.


----------



## bhil

Carex, I think you just described most of Saskatchewan. 

By the way, is it just me or are you looking a little fuzzy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I have been to places like Wawa, ON and find these places to be full of character and fine people. I am sure that RevMatt must be somewhere in ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, I thought so too about Carex, but I was afraid to comment. I shall get ready to flash the Doxie Signal up into the clouds at sundown to alert MaxPower that he shall need to get out his stash of silver bullets once again when tonight's full moon rises. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

> Carex, I have been to places like Wawa, ON and find these places to be full of character and fine people.


I would tend to agree with this statement and have been to many a small town. If you were a cityfied, side-walking, cellphone-talking, cappucino-drinking, leg-waxing urbanite you may not approach it with such an open mind.


----------



## Carex

Fuzzy? Me? I just forgot to shave today that's all. Honest. C'mon guys, quit looking at me like that. 

Is someone carrying a raw steak around in their pocket? It sure smells good in here.


----------



## Cameo

Poor Carex, and he's such a sweetheart too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I'm from New York City, and we viewed Toronto as a fine small city/town.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, your palms are getting hairy............which is the first sign.


----------



## Carex

> your palms are getting hairy


That's funny, they told me I would just go blind...


----------



## Dr.G.

Check for fuzz around your ears...............that is the next sign.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=835724167203


----------



## SINC

Careful Carex, there is more than one symptom.


----------



## Dr.G.

The "Carex Spawn".

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=791642559203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=801752559203


----------



## Dr.G.

A two-headed Carex??????

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=833483869203


----------



## bhil

Looks like it could be another long night protecting the Shang for MP.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, do you have MP's special silver bullets, or silver-tipped arrows???


----------



## RevMatt

Dr. G. - I am indeed in Ontario, in the town of Renfrew. It is halfway between Ottawa and Pembroke/Petawawa, if that helps at all. I have been to the middle of nowhere Ontario, and this isn't it. But it is indeed a small town.

It is amazing how one small person with a stomach flu can make for a whole house full of quietness. She's a very sad small person, too. And cranky. But at least gravol is working


----------



## Sonal

Hey--I've been to Renfrew. 

I was whitewater rafting in the area. Renfrew was the nearest town.


----------



## Ena

bhil said:


> Carex, I think you just described most of Saskatchewan.


I'll second that  I was in some places years ago that don't exist anymore with the grain elevator gone so the town died.


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> Fuzzy? Me? I just forgot to shave today that's all. Honest. C'mon guys, quit looking at me like that.
> 
> Is someone carrying a raw steak around in their pocket? It sure smells good in here.


Guess you weren't down at the BC legislature then? 

40,000 people from various unions at a rally to support teachers who are on strike. Downtown traffic was really bad as rally broke up just as I was getting off work.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good evening all. I need something to soothe my headache. I've been working this math question for about 20 minutes now, and I cannot find a solution:

"To pay a loan I used quarters. If I had used nickels, I would have needed 72 more of them. How many quarters did I use and how much was the loan?"

Our section in math is dealing with monomials currently, so there can only be one variable. I figured *Let x be the number of quarters. Then let x+72 be the number of nickels.* The expression I get from this is: *2x+72*. I cannot isolate the variable, because it is not an equation. What am I missing? The only explanation at this point I can see is if it was a typing error and he meant to say that 72 nickels is equal to _x_ quarters.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Oh wait, I can't use 2x+72 because that would mean quarters is equal to nickels.... Hmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, sorry, math was my memisis in high school.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis. Pray for Carex tonight, as the full moon is high overhead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## AppleAuthority

The answer must be 18 quarters = 90 nickels = $4.50. But I solved it using a chart:

4 quarters = 20 nickels (difference of 16)
8 quarters = 32 nickels (difference of 32)
12 quarters = 60 nickels (difference of 48)
16 quarters = 80 nickels (difference of 64)
18 quarters = 90 nickels (difference of 72)

90*$0.05=$4.50.

But how would you solve that with monomials?


----------



## Sonal

I'll give you a hint, AA. Though there are a couple of ways to do this one.

The key is that the *value* of x number of quarters is equal to the *value* of x+72 number of nickels. 

How do you calculate the value of x number of quarters?


----------



## SINC

Good night Dr. G.

Carex will be fine. He handles himself well in these circumstances.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good night Dr. G.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Sonal said:


> I'll give you a hint, AA. Though there are a couple of ways to do this one.
> 
> The key is that the *value* of x number of quarters is equal to the *value* of x+72 number of nickels.
> 
> How do you calculate the value of x number of quarters?



0.25_x_?

Which would leave the second statement 0.05(_x_+72)? Or 0.05_x_+3.6?


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see, Sinc. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, AA. You are a math maven here in The Shang.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thank you Dr. G.


----------



## Sonal

Very close AA, but you're on the right track. The error is in how you've calculated the value of the nickels. (But what I'm thinking of might be a couple weeks ahead for you in math.)

Give me one sec to solve this properly so that I'm not steering you down the wrong road.


----------



## Sonal

Yep--what I'm thinking works. And shouldn't be ahead of what you're doing in math.

I'm just trying to make a second way to do it work--one that uses whole numbers instead of decimals.


----------



## Sonal

actually--I just saw your edit. Yes, you've got it.


----------



## AppleAuthority

0.25x=0.05x+3.6?


----------



## Cameo

Math? English was my subject. Good luck to you AA. 

Hope everyone has a good night. Sleep tight Dr. G. Hope Daisy is doing well.
Not long now?


----------



## AppleAuthority

English is fun too Cameo!

I think I have it:

Let x be the number of quarters. Then 0.05(x+72) is the number of nickels.

0.25x=0.05x+3.6
0.25x-0.05x=3.6
0.2x=3.6
x=3.6/0.2
x=18

Therefore 18 quarters were need to pay off the loan, which was a total of (18*0.25) or $4.50.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, do you have MP's special silver bullets, or silver-tipped arrows???


 Silver bullets?

Uh, I was target shooting and I ran out of my regular ammo. And well, any port in the storm. Right?


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Morning everyone! And thanks for all the well wishes.
> 
> MP, we do seem to be pretty close in our lives. I just popped over to the Age of ehMac thread and hunted down your age (only 1 year older than me), my daughter was born only 10 days after your son, both of which are/will be going to a Montessori school (the school here won't accept children under the age of 2 1/2 so my daughter isn't enrolled yet), our second children are only going to be a couple of months apart. and we both obviously have great taste in computers, and recognize a wonderful place online when we see it.


 bhil,

To quote Norm Peterson:

You wouldn't happen to have the other half of this amulet would you?


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thank you Sonal for the direction. Just what I needed!


----------



## Sonal

Not a problem, AA. The tricky bit in all of these problems is translating English to Math.

I have a Math degree and and English degree, so I specialize in translating from one to the other.


----------



## MaxPower

I think I'm going cross-eyed.

I've been fiddling around all night with my business cards trying to get it lined up just right on the card stock. Just a lot of fussing. I think I finally got it though.

I really wish Avery made templates for InDesign, so I wouldn't have to create my own.


----------



## Ena

It feels like it's time to look out the winter gear here. Gore-tex and rubber boots  

Good night everyone.


----------



## bhil

Whew, sorry Dr G no silver tipped arrows, but I went out back to the forge and cast some silver arrow heads. MP how are you with a bow?


----------



## bhil

MP why don't you just take a ruler, measure the perforations on the business card page, set up your own guides in InDesign and then save the page, making your own template?

This worked good for me.


----------



## Carex

** Sneaks into Clubhouse ** Take bite out of sofa, tastes pretty good. Finds apple cake crumbs on floor behind coffee bar. Trips over TR, dozing on the LaZyBoy. Tips hat to Ena and Cameo. Sneaks out of clubhouse. Quietly avoiding silver bullet gang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, re your question "Hope Daisy is doing well. Not long now?", Daisy is doing fine. Re the due date, I shall accept guesses up until Sunday, Oct. 30th. After that day, she could deliver. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it looks as if we survived another full moon. Carex should be back to normal.....as much as he might be after eating a portion of the sofa. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> MP why don't you just take a ruler, measure the perforations on the business card page, set up your own guides in InDesign and then save the page, making your own template?
> 
> This worked good for me.


 That's what I originally did, but things never quite line up the way you want them to. Hence the fiddling.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, glad to see Carex survived the full moon thingy!


----------



## Carex

Why do I feel like I have to shave my tongue? Why are my hands all red? How did I end up curled up resting peacefully in the garden shed? So many questions, so little time before I head out the door to Secret Beach.


----------



## bhil

Good morning everyone. It seemed like a pretty quiet night last night, maybe Carex is actually cured! Though, I'm not sure what possessed him to take a bite out of the sofa...

Another drizzling, dreary morning out this way, and the daylight hours are now short enough that it is still dark when I go to work in the morning. I guess winter is coming.


----------



## bhil

MP, I don't remember having to fiddle with the guides at all, but I did it so long ago I don't really know. It also probably has a lot to do with the type of printer a person has, since every printer will feed paper slightly differently.

I've wracked my brain going through my Cheers knowledge, but I can't place the amulet quote from Norm you made yesterday. Which epsiode was it?


----------



## SINC

With Halloween approaching quickly, it's time we started to decorate The Shang


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> MP, I don't remember having to fiddle with the guides at all, but I did it so long ago I don't really know. It also probably has a lot to do with the type of printer a person has, since every printer will feed paper slightly differently.
> 
> I've wracked my brain going through my Cheers knowledge, but I can't place the amulet quote from Norm you made yesterday. Which epsiode was it?


 I think it was the episode where the bar got a replacement bartender who was this fatherly figure type. He knew exactly what everyone wanted and seemed to have a little bit of everybody's personality.

With the amulet reference, I think this bartender made a wife comment to Norm, hence the amulet reference as if they were long lost brothers.

I have a wealth of useless TV trivia stored up in my brain. I just wish I could retain more useful stuff than TV and movies.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all. I must be getting more accustomed to you all - I looked out my window on the way to my meeting last night and saw the full moon, and immediately thought of Carex.  Glad to hear everyone survived, the animal instincts were out around me last night, too, so it was a hairy experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, one and all. A fine sunny day here in St.John's with an uncommonly warm 14C.

"Carex is actually cured". Sadly, this is just wishful thinking. He shall never be cured. This is the way of the WereDoxie.


----------



## bhil

MP I don't think I've actually seen that episode. Now I'm going to have go and subscribe to DejaVu so I can watch all the old episodes until I see it.


----------



## bhil

No cure! Is there no hope for Carex at all? MAybe the anti-WereDoxie serum just needs little more silver to kill the WereDoxie in him?


----------



## SINC

Children are busy choosing their costumes:


----------



## SINC

And other threads are carving pumpkins:


----------



## Dr.G.

This year, someone on my street wants to go as a "Halloweinie" doxie.


----------



## SINC

You mean something like this, Dr. G.?


----------



## MaxPower

I'm sorry folks. But dressing up your pets is just plain wrong. Poor dog. Like he doesn't have enough problems looking like he belongs between two buns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, more like this.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=156529179203


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, like this?

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=955929179203


----------



## Dr.G.

A few people have asked me via PM if they could submit more that one day and time. I guess I could say "yes", but let's limit it to just three per person.


----------



## Ena

This latest development of Carex craving sofas is indeed a big worry. Has he mutated or has he been genetically modified? Sure hope he doesn't suffer a bowel obstruction. I guess we'll know soon enough by his demonic howling.

Got to drive home with top down on car and the wind in my hair. Savouring the good days when I can still do it to help get hospital smell out of my nose


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex shall be this way every 28 days. He is now on a Jewish calendar, which is a lunar calendar. To Carex I say, "Shalom, mein hund."


----------



## Ena

Very useful information about Carex having a cycle so we can be ready for 'something wicked this way comes.'


----------



## Sonal

Yes, the lunar cycle is much more accurate then the traditional "by the pricking of my thumbs" method.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, Sonal, Carex needs our empathy now.  Granted, it was his own fault for drinking Daisy's urine sample, but still, we should not condemn the damned.


----------



## SINC

Goodnight Mrs Cal . . 

Well, you know the routine by now!


----------



## Carex

Quiet in here again tonight. Visions of coho are dancing in my head. Tis the season.


----------



## Cameo

G'night Sinc, everyone. With hopes that everyone wakes up with a smile on their face in the morning.


----------



## Carex

Well, ya know, I love waking up with a smile on my face. Usually induced by a nice dream or a significant other, if you know what I mean. Say no more, say no more.


----------



## Ena

Aha! A Monty Python Flying Circus phrase. 

Pleasant Wednesday to everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. A fine sunrise here in St.John's and a mild 11C at nearly 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Visions of coho are dancing in my head. Tis the season." Yes, Coho makes great sofas and the pre-Christmas sales are going on and should be in full swing by the next full moon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all on a dark and cool wet morning here in Alberta.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning all. Another day, another day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C here in St.John's Sinc. Shall I send over some sunshine with the doxies to brighten up your day???


----------



## SINC

Thanks, but as I explained just now in the weather thread, the sun is shining here too.


----------



## Carex

Sofas?? Shirley, you jest. 

The coho to which I refer is none other than Oncorhynchus kisutch!!


----------



## SINC

I see, now it's Leslie Neilson's famous "Airplane" line!


----------



## MaxPower

Whoo Hoo!!

Today is the official launch of my new business, technically speaking. Thanks to SINC for helping me with the name 

Ok Lets see. Training material? Check. Palm? Check. Laptop (Mac & PC)? Check. Cell phone? Check. Doxies? Doxies? Where are the doxies?


----------



## Carex

Now get out there and knock 'em dead kid! 

Good luck MP. Technically speaking that is.


----------



## Cameo

Go get'em MP. You will do a great job and we're proud of ya!


----------



## SINC

All the best in your new Venture MP. Glad I was able to play a small part.


----------



## Carex

I have visions of MP walking out his front door, tan suit on, briefcase in hand, and strolling the neighborhood looking for work, much like a depression era Fuller brush man. A new age Willy Loman if you will. Of course, things will turn out better for you than for Willy, but that is what I envisioned when you mentioned your checklist.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, MP. You shall do well in this new venture. However, I suggest leaving the doxies at home. They shall be there for you when you return, looking at you with loving eyes and wanting to greet you. I able to imagine their excitement when you return.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=234041487203


----------



## MaxPower

The party begins tonight.

Everybody's good vibes really helped. I just got off the phone with my first potential customer!!!!!!!

Right now I am so high on cloud 9 I can hardly type.


----------



## da_jonesy

MaxPower said:


> The party begins tonight.
> 
> Everybody's good vibes really helped. I just got off the phone with my first potential customer!!!!!!!
> 
> Right now I am so high on cloud 9 I can hardly type.



Good Stuff Buddy!


----------



## SINC

Nice to see you off to a great start MP!


----------



## bhil

Good job MP. The first customer in any new business is always a rush, I'm glad to see they're coming in already.


----------



## Carex

MP, nose to the grindstone buddy. Get to work and keep your mind of the Clubhouse. Otherwise you may recommend, in error, that a client have a slice of apple cake and some coffee and relax with a doxie by the fireplace. They would be somewhat confused.


----------



## MaxPower

Yes, but after a day's work, the Shang is a good refuge. Next to my home and family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Be it ever so humble, there is no place like The Shang.


----------



## Ena

Well done MP! Long may the 'high' continue.

Thanks to the person who stoked up the brazier out on the deck at The Shang. The chestnuts roasting on it is lovely touch. Great spot to have a cuppa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, it's like the old song says, "Chestnuts roasting on an open fire, doxies nipping at your toes...."


----------



## Ena

Covering my ears. Too early for that song to be giving me an earworm


----------



## SINC

A little too early for that old refrain Dr. G., perhaps the "Oh, give me a home, where the doxies do roam" song is better timed?


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, there is that classic "Rudolph the black-nosed doxie", or "I'm dreaming of a white doxie", and who could forget "God rest ye merry doxie pups" and "Silent doxies, holy doxies". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor commented today that Daisy looked like a furry watermelon. Sadly, she does look like this and one can only wonder how many pups are there. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A neighbor commented today that Daisy looked like a furry watermelon. Sadly, she does look like this and one can only wonder how many pups are there. We shall see.


Like I said, count 'em soon, five!


----------



## Ena

You'll soon have to take Daisy out for air in a baby buggie. 

I've seen a few people transport their older dogs this way to the park near me before lifting them out to have a short amble.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe I should extend the "pool" to include the day, the time and the number of pups born. I am open for guesses from one and all. To date, I have the following:

bhil Nov.2 at 1:24AM
Carex Nov. 7 at 8:30PM
Cameo Nov. 13 at 1PM
Sinc Nov. 6 at 7:22 PM
Ena Nov. 5 at 5:30AM
MP Nov. 6 at 2PM

Thus, if you want to add the number of pups in the litter you could hit the "doxie trifecta". A biological hint -- doxie litters range from 2 to 8 pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, any bigger and I could enter her in a parade as a float.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., that is why I originally gave you five times on the same day, one for each pup. I will stick with my time, date and add five pups!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have to warn you that Daisy may need a C-section, which is why I am accepting only one time of birth. Still, your 5 pups have been recorded. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinatra would have loved The Daisy Contest-- "Doxie pups....I guessed a few....but then again.....too few to mention."


----------



## Ena

Dr. G. My guess is four puppies. Same time and date.

Pardon my self-indulgent moment here but am chuckling at seeing I've made 300 posts on ehMac. Much more fun and companionship to be had than by lurking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, your guess have been noted.

You are an integral person here in The Shange. We would all be a bit less complete without you being a part of our lives each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess it is again that time to call it a night. The doxies are asleep in their beds, "with visions of sugar bones dancing in their heads". Yes, you guessed it -- those are the words from "Twas the night before Oct. 20th" which gave Clement Moore the idea for "Twas the night before Christmas", especially after no one would even listen to his poem on Oct. 21st.


----------



## Dr.G.

.................so, good night to one and all.................including Mrs. Cal and Mrs. Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

............and, of course, good night to Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> You are an integral person here in The Shange. We would all be a bit less complete without you being a part of our lives each day.


Thanks for the kind words. Pleasant to read before I turn in for the night.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, time to rise and shine and face another day. Hope it is a good one for YOU.


----------



## Carex

It will be right after I fire up the bbq and throw a salmon fillet or two on there. Today will be a good day on the salt.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It is a wet, cold morning out this morning, (but at least the stuff falling from the sky isn't white yet) so, I thought I would pop in because the weather (and the company) is always nice at the Shang.


----------



## bhil

Dr G, I will add 3 pups to my guess.

Is it too late to change the time? I chose the nice symbolic time of the full moon, but seeing as Daisy might need a C-section, I don't think you'll find a vet at that time so if I can, I will bump up my time by several hours to 8:24am, to give the vet time to open, get ready for the surgery, and get Daisy ready for the surgery.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> It will be right after I fire up the bbq and throw a salmon fillet or two on there. Today will be a good day on the salt.


Are we on vacation or something that we have all this newly found time for fishing and related activities like eating the darn things too?


----------



## Cameo

Cameo Nov. 13 at 1PM - four puppies is my guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, my words are sincere in that you have earned our respect in The Shang as well as The Shange.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil and Cameo, your changes/additions to the Doxie contest have been noted.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. put me down for 4 pups.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Are we on vacation or something that we have all this newly found time for fishing and related activities like eating the darn things too?


 Why don't we just plan on a little trip to Carex's with our fishing poles and beer in hand?

Maybe he will be kind enough to let us tag along to catch some of those delicious salmon.

What kind do you fish for Carex?


----------



## Dr.G.

Would you believe we have someone coming in from PEI to see Daisy and Rootie. He wants to see the dogs first before taking on my wife's 19 page test which is required for ALL people who want to be considered buying one of our puppies. I have failed the test three times, but was given a waiver under the "ex post facto owner" clause in part 6, section 5, paragraph 13, point #27.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Why don't we just plan on a little trip to Carex's with our fishing poles and beer in hand?
> 
> Maybe he will be kind enough to let us tag along to catch some of those delicious salmon.
> 
> What kind do you fish for Carex?


Good idea! I will supply the motor home and a fridge to keep the beer cold!


----------



## Dr.G.

I'll bring the doxies............they could dig the salmon out from their burrows.


----------



## RevMatt

A crzy busy day, I don't even have time to read up on what I have missed in the Shang. Although it certainly sounds tasty...

Have a good day, all!


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, try some of our fast food doxies for a real treat.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Why don't we just plan on a little trip to Carex's with our fishing poles and beer in hand?


WOOHOO!!! Road Trip!!    

I'm not much for fishing, but I can definitely help with the beer drinking part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fishing? I thought that salmon went upstream and then onto the land and burrowed into the earth where they hatched their eggs. If not, why am I bringing the doxies???


----------



## Ena

Dr. G. I think you are confusing the reproductive cycle of salmon with that of haggis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I have had haggis and oat cakes on Robby Burns Day. I thought that salmon and lobster came aground and hatched their young in burrows. Thus, the badger goes after the lobster and/or the salmon and then takes over its burrow. The doxie goes after the badger, and, if in time, frees the lobster or the salmon. This is the circle of life first described in "The Doxie King" until they changed the title to "The Lion King". Walt Disney loved doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

In the 1960s and '70s, the Walt Disney Studio had an incredible knack for taking a simple plot (even just a premise) and making a consistently entertaining feature film out of it. One need look no further than The Ugly Dachshund for a perfect example of this practice.

http://home.houston.rr.com/blase/Root Folder/ugly.html


----------



## Dr.G.

THE ORIGINAL FUNK AND WAGTAILS DACHSIONARY

http://www.thedachshundnetwork.com/dct.htm

DACHSITUDE - noun - Dachsie attitude
DACHSIDE - noun - that portion of a Dachshund's body between the front and hind legs
DACHTOR - noun - any Dachshund that has received his or her Dachtorate degree
DACHOLOGY - noun - the study of Dachshunds
DACHTRINE - noun - the creed of all dachshunds
DACHUMENTARY - noun - any video, with commentary, of a Dachshund's activities


----------



## Dr.G.

MCDACHSHUNDS-noun-fast food for dachshunds

FEDERAL DOX-PRESS-noun-the shipping company that dachshunds prefer to use for all their overnight shipping needs when the package absolutely positively has to get there by the next day

DOX-AROUND-THE-CLOCK-action verb as in wake up, mom it's only 3AM and I want to play. At sunrise know as DOX-A-DOODLE-DOO

http://www.thedachshundnetwork.com/dct.htm


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say an early good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Yep, and Mrs. C too.


----------



## Carex

> Are we on vacation or something that we have all this newly found time for fishing and related activities like eating the darn things too?


 When you have the ability to set your own hours, a pre-work morning fish is just the thing to start your day. Course if helps if you travel a lot on the Island as I do and can fish on your way to somewhere too.


----------



## Carex

> Why don't we just plan on a little trip to Carex's with our fishing poles and beer in hand?
> 
> Maybe he will be kind enough to let us tag along to catch some of those delicious salmon.
> 
> What kind do you fish for Carex?


All are welcome MP, except those that insist on calling it a "pole". Those folks can sit in the car thank you very much. 
I have guided many a visitor with fly rod in hand. 
At this time of year, we are catching coho, some of the finest battlers on the coast (next to summer run steelhead that is)! I love October.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. A fine sunny but windy morning here in St. John's, with doxie ears flapping the the wind.


----------



## bhil

Morning Dr G. I'll take some of that sun out this way. It was still too dark to know if it will be sunny or not when I came into work, but it was cold enough that I had to scrape my windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is still somewhat sunny, with fast moving clouds, 50+kph winds and 11C. Fall leaves are blowing everywhere this morning.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. What a treat, I overslept today and did not wake up until 7:10 a.m.

Yaaaawwn.


----------



## Dr.G.

7:10AM?????????? Obviously, a house without "awake at dawn doxies". Bon jour, mon frere.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. I don't have awake at dawn doxies, but I have a child who doesn't sleep through the night (still). So I get up through the night, and then get to sleep in in the morning while my wife gets up. 

Hope all is well with everyone this morning. I am looking forward to another busy day, but at least with sunshine!


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, what you need is one of our two doxies who love to sleep-in and cuddle. They would be great for your child, in that they are warm and love to cuddle, thus comforting your child and getting them to sleep later.............as well as providing protection from any badgers or wolverines that might have slipped into your house overnight.


----------



## Carex

Yes, those badgers and wolverines can be a problem. As bad as mosquitoes down east I've heard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, mosquitoes can be a problem in certain parts of our country.


----------



## SINC

Ever since I purchased my electrified paddle, about the size of a badminton racket, they have not been a problem. Just hit the button to electrify, then swing and zap, no more bug!

Best nine bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Carex

Works for child rearing too, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Works for child rearing too, Sinc.


Shall I take the word "rearing" literal, Carex?


----------



## Carex

"You'd better behave, or it's electroshock therapy for you!!"


----------



## SINC

Ya big meanie!


----------



## MaxPower

Since my initial excitement, I haven't received any more potential leads. I've decided to step up my advertising campaign by distributing flyers to the local grocery stores and community centres. I am also trying to align myself with Computer stores in hopes they will help promote my services.

Time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time is on your side, MP, along with expertise and persistance.


----------



## bhil

MP, if they will let you, post some flyers in the public libraries as well. People going to the library are usually going to learn, and you are now in the business of helping learn. Maybe advertise yourself as a living book.


----------



## Sonal

A good idea for computer stores is cross-promotion--in exchange for sending people your way, you'll recommend, advertise, give out coupons, etc. 

There may be other business you can cross-promote with too, that aren't necessarily related... depends on your target market.


----------



## Cameo

For our photography club went targeted the library, camera stores and I had to continually resupply the brochures. We are a new club and after two meetings have 22 members paid up. Hopefully computer stores may do the same for you. It doesn't hurt to ask if you can leave a flyer or we found the brochures worked the best.


----------



## Moscool

Good evening everyone...

Only a short visit tonight: I'm about to hit the sack. Probably exhausted by the battle of Trafalgar celebrations around me (after all I remain a Frenchman  ).

It is rare that a joke e-mail makes me crack up out loud, but one tonight just did. It's a whole bunch of pictures untitled "why men shouldn't be left to baby-sit". It is the predictable collections of toddlers making a food mess or using their little brother's face as a canvas for finger painting etc. However, the picture below 'stands out'. No comments. Happy Shang-Shabbes !


----------



## SINC

Yep, got the same ones and they were very funny!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon soir, Moscool. It is not quite 10PM here in St.John's, so I shall "see you" in the morning. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, is it that late already?

I have to run in to the house and get supper going. (I'm in the motor home.)

They hate it when I am late cooking supper. See you later.

But wait. What am I doing? There is no they. Only I.

My wife is working and my daughter is out for the evening.

Oh, I get it, I will be p***ed with myself if I don't get supper soon.

Or will I?

Geez, what a predicament. Best I fall back on the sign on the wall over my bar:

"Everyone has to believe in something. I believe I will have another beer!"

Night Dr. G., et al. 

Or, maybe not.

Stay tuned.

Meanwhile I'm gonna crack a cold one and contemplate my navel, or whatever. Maybe, I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

As the old saying goes, Sinc, "The mind is the first thing to go." Alas poor, Sinc. I knew him, Horatio.


----------



## SINC

Please be aware that I have yet to conclude contemplating. You never know what the result may be. Or do you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, as long as you don't forget to turn off the propane, you may contemplate whatever/wherever. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess that it is that time of night, once again. I tire easily by the end of the week, but I do not tire of my friends here in The Shang. Good night, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Nighters all. and Mrs. C too!


----------



## Cameo

G'night Dr G. G'nite Sinc. Nite all. Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

The coffee and tea is on and the waffles are ready to be put on the waffle iron. There's pancakes and fresh fruit as well if you prefer.

Maybe later Carex will bring in some fresh salmon for us. Mmmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Morning MP. How kind of you to make waffles and have some fresh fruit to go on top. A true friend. Merci.


----------



## MaxPower

Well I do what I can. I haven't been around much, so this is my way of saying I'm still here.

How's the furry watermelon these days Dr.G.?


----------



## Cameo

Fresh fruit and a hot tea would be a wonderful way of starting the weekend. Lots of melons and strawberries here too I see. Yummy.

Starting to get cold, but cannot complain after having such a wonderful summer.

My kids are grown up now, but still find some of the facts of life hard. The hamster died, I think because of it's behaviour last night that it had a stroke.
Poor little thing, they were so sweet. They do not live long though.

Still waiting on the house in the country. Fellow is still going through applications he said. Doesn't give me a lot of time for giving my landlord two months notice. Was hoping to do that and then use the last month (which is already paid for) to use for last months notice for the new place as they of course also want first and last. Well, I guess we will just have to try to be patient.

Oh well, thanks MP for the breakfast. You do a great job.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Sorry to hear of the loss of your pet Cameo. They do tend to become one of the family and the loss is hard to take.


----------



## bhil

Good morning everyone. Looks like another cool day today, but like it or not I have to spend today working outside and start getting things cleaned up before the snow starts to fall. During the city strike we had a few weeks back the garbage wasn't being collected and some people seemed to think the empty lot for our new house was as good a place as any to dump stuff. I want ot get it all picked up before it gets frozen into the ground and stays there all winter.

Thanks for the waffles MP they were great. Now, where is that fuzzy watermelon you were talking about ...


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, the "furry watermellon" is just that..........or at least looking like that. We already have one of the pups sold already. This woman studied hard, and was able to pass the test. In that she already knew canine anatomy and physiology, having gone a couple of years to Vet school at Guelph, she was able to overcome her lack of knowledge of Dachshund History from the 15th Century onward.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, sorry to hear of your loss. My son had a small grey mouse, and when he died, we gave him a proper burial.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, this is a "fuzzy watermelon" --

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...1&sort_order=&albumsperpage=&navfolderid=2005

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...1&sort_order=&albumsperpage=&navfolderid=2005

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...1&sort_order=&albumsperpage=&navfolderid=2005


----------



## SINC

None of the links work here either Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Sinc, but I am not sure what Kodak has done to their site. I can just say that she is just like a furry/fuzzy watermelon. Trust me on this observation.


----------



## SINC

I am a member and even if I enter my email and password as requested, they say the album is not available. If you like you could email me the pictures and I would put them up on my .Mac account.


----------



## MBD

I want to see the fuzzy watermelon!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, PM me the email account you want me to utilize. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, you do realize that we are talking about a pregnant..........a VERY pregnant dachshund?


----------



## MBD

Cameo - sorry to hear about your little pet. This is why I can't bring myself to own a little guy like that sinc they don't live very long. Dogs are sad enough!


----------



## MBD

Dr.G. said:


> MBD, you do realize that we are talking about a pregnant..........a VERY pregnant dachshund?


Hee hee, yes!  You don't think I'd want to see a moldy watermelon do you?  

One day I think I will get my mom a dachshund. They and me have had labs for over 30 years now but my mom and I both love doxies!


----------



## Ena

Mmmm! Smells divine in here with MP's signature dish on the go.

Cameo. Sorry to hear you are still waiting to hear about the house when you want to cut down on the expenses of moving.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, re you comment that "This is why I can't bring myself to own a little guy like that sinc they don't live very long.", Sinc is one of our senior citizens here in ehMacLand. He has lived longer than most. As well, he is not that little.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, my wife's father used to raise Black Labs, and her brothers still do. Her brothers Lab just had TEN puppies. I told my wife that if Daisy has that many, we are giving them away as Christmas gifts.


----------



## Sonal

Cameo, just so you know, technically you are only required to give them last month as a deposit. You can hold off on your first month until the 1st day of the month in which you move in, or give them a post-dated cheque for your first month's rent.

In any case, it can't hurt to ask if they'd mind doing it that way.

It's good to be both a landlord and a tenant.


----------



## MBD

Dr.G. said:


> MBD, re you comment that "This is why I can't bring myself to own a little guy like that sinc they don't live very long.", Sinc is one of our senior citizens here in ehMacLand. He has lived longer than most. As well, he is not that little.


m
Well, that makes me feel better. He has lasted a while.  Might be hard to feed though.


----------



## MBD

Dr.G. said:


> MBD, my wife's father used to raise Black Labs, and her brothers still do. Her brothers Lab just had TEN puppies. I told my wife that if Daisy has that many, we are giving them away as Christmas gifts.


Ten! The most our dogs had were 4 when my parents bred them. There was one time when our female got out though and had 6 little mutt puppies. They were quite cute though!


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, Sinc is able to feed himself, and even make his own meals in his RV.


----------



## MBD

Dr.G. said:


> MBD, Sinc is able to feed himself, and even make his own meals in his RV.


Wow! Even trained!


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, I am making an assumption that he is "motor home trained".


----------



## bhil

I'm just wondering, if Daisy already looks like a furry watermelon, and she still has [presumably] two weeks to go, what is she going to look like just before she's ready to give birth?


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, God only knows..............


----------



## SINC

Dr. G. sent along two pictures of the fuzzy watermelon (Daisy) and one shot of the proud papa (Rootie) for all to see.

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/fuzzy.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/fuzzy2.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/dad.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks Sinc. I think that Daisy has grown since these pictures were taken.......which was at about 2PM here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

I know that MacDoc shall never participate in this celebration here in The Shang, since he does not want to partake in a thread that has more postings than he does, or spends so much time discussing doxies, but I propose that we have another 10,000 celebration when he hits #10,000 personal posts. It could be a small affair, lasting until tomorrow morning at bruch. I assume that he shall have one more posting to add to his 9999 before too long. 

So, would anyone like to party until noon tomorrow???


----------



## talonracer

I'd love to party for a while Dr. G, but I can't go until noon tomorrow.

Gotta meet the lads for the Calgary gathering tonight, and have a breakfast date tomorrow.

But til then, we rejoice!


----------



## Dr.G.

Too bad, TR. MacDoc just hit 10,000, so the party is just getting going now. However, I received a PM from MadDoc -- "If a party is undertaken in my honor, I shall not attend. If gifts are brought for me, I shall not accept. Take your celebration and bury it where the doxies can't dig. I hope you all rot like old doxie fur."

Luckily, we were not going to throw a party for MadDoc, or we would be in great trouble. I am sure David could care less about #10,000, being the humble person that he is these days. Such is Life.


----------



## talonracer

Any reason to party is okay with me. I'll just have to pack it in early - don't want to look like a doxie's dinner for my breakfast date.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc becomes only the second person to hit the five figure mark on ehMacland.

Whether David recognizes it or not, it is an achievement indeed.

Well done MacDoc!


----------



## MBD

Nice watermelon pictures!


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, don't laugh, but the doxie's dinner looks better than you do when you are in "party hardy" mode. They get free-range organic bison burgers from rural SK. They get Royal Icelandic Sardines that have been caught for Queen Margrethe II, the Queen regant and head of state of Denmark, and a lover of dachshunds. One page of my wife's 19 page test that one has to pass in order to buy one of our doxies is on the feeding of doxies and the "presentation is everything" section is a killer (e.g., Did you know that Royal Icelandic Sardines always have to be pointing in the direction of Copenhagen, and must always be in pairs to represent Queen Margrethe II?)


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, told you so. A doxie pup is a bit smaller that a stick of margerine.


----------



## SINC

Could someone please pass me a shovel. I'm drowning after that last post by Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it's true!!! A doxie pup IS a bit smaller that a stick of margerine.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, it's true!!! A doxie pup IS a bit smaller that a stick of margerine.


I was referring to post #10,370!


----------



## talonracer

I will have you know I still look rather good when in "party hardy" mode.

At least I think so. Dutch courage, and all...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Margrethe II Queen of Denmark, was the daughter of Frederik IX, who was the King of Denmark until his death in Jan. of 1972. Maybe you were thinking that Denmark still had a king? Granted, the same tradition was done for him as well. As the old Danish saying goes --"Gud hjælp, Folkets kærlighed, Danmarks styrke" (God help those people who don't point their sardines towards the power of Denmark).


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, if you are as much of a "magnet" to the ladies as Jack was as a puppy, you shall not need courage.


----------



## SINC

talonracer said:


> I will have you know I still look rather good when in "party hardy" mode.


Well, judging from your picture, I . . . never mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I always thought that TR wore too much lipstick.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I always thought that TR wore too much lipstick.


Yeah, but you have to meet him in person to believe that green hair!


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought that his green hair was from eating too many Icelandic sardines.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I thought that his green hair was from eating too many Icelandic sardines.


Isn't that what happens when you swallow two at a time facing in two different directions?


----------



## Dr.G.

You guessed it, Sinc. One is pointing towards Denmark, and the other facing towards Iceland. It forms an X and gets stuck in the throat.......causing oxygen loss......causing the hair to go green.


----------



## SINC

I figured as much.

Course if the lad drinks enough yellow beer at the Calgary thingy tonight, it could turn blue!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yellow beer and Icelandic sardines.........add a carrot or two.........and some cheddar cheese..........and I would not want to see what he looks like tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

Well, we won't have to see him if we don't want to, we'll be able to sniff him out first after that food combination and run!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, take away the beer and add a banana, and you have a doxie treat of sardines, carrots, cheddar cheese and bananas.


----------



## talonracer

Dr. G, if I'm wearin lipstick, trust me, it's not mine.

And no Sinc, I shan't be drinking too much tonight. Have to look good for the morning. Well, at least that's the goal for right now. I'm sure after my third it'll be "darn the torpedoes" and all of that tomfoolery.

And the green hair is just due to my sunny disposition.


----------



## Dr.G.

"darn the torpedoes" came from Adm. David Farragut's classic statement from the celebrated Battle of Mobile Bay. The heavily guarded bay entrance was filled with mines, then known as torpedoes. Farragut's cry of "Damn the torpedoes! Full speed ahead!" is now the stuff of legend.


----------



## Ena

Kermit the frog on being green:

It's not that easy bein' green
Having to spend each day the color of the leaves
When I think it could be nicer being red or yellow or gold
Or something much more colorful like that

It's not easy bein' green
It seems you blend in with so many other ordinary things
And people tend to pass you over 'cause you're
Not standing out like flashy sparkles in the water
Or stars in the sky

But green's the color of Spring
And green can be cool and friendly-like
And green can be big like an ocean
Or important like a mountain
Or tall like a tree

When green is all there is to be
It could make you wonder why
But why wonder, why wonder?
I am green and it'll do fine
It's beautiful!
And I think it's what I want to be


----------



## SINC

Like that old crooner song says, "green along with me, I'm on my way to the stars".


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, interesting. Kermit is from a long line of Danish frogs. Frog legs were a treat in the Danish Royal Court. On May 11: Store Bededag (Great Day of Prayer), which has been a Danish day of prayer since year 1686, has green frogs in their celebration. The night before Store Bededag it is custom to eat a special white bread, heated with butter, and making a sandwhich with green frogs legs. Then there is November 10th, The Evening of Morten. Frogs are eaten on this evening to symbolize the punishment of the frogs that made so much noise when Morten (Martin of Tours) was hiding amongst them because he didn’t want to become a bishop. Each year on Nov.10, a green frog is given Royal dispensation and allowed to go free for life. Kermit the Frog is from one of these frogs that was allowed to live.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good evening everyone! I hope I didn't miss a party, I was hearing rumors about one going on here for MacDoc...I would never miss that (or at least try not to). For now, I'll assume I didn't unless I'm proven wrong.

But anyways, I hope everyone is doing well since my last visit. Hopefully I'll find time to drop in here more often for some of that superb blueberry scones in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good to see you back AA. You've been a stranger of late.


----------



## SINC

Time to pull the pin and watch a movie, which is a ruse to nap on the couch before the wife gets home around midnight. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, AA. Sorry, we are all out of our superb blueberry scones, but we have some fine green frog legs.


----------



## MaxPower

Hello? Hello? Anybody here?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I was in the Cafe Chez Marc getting bruch ready for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Good night, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## bhil

Looks like it was a busy day around here. Mmmm, brunch is looking good already, I'll have to pop back in tomorrow morning. Goodnight all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Bruch is about over, and it has been hectic here at the Cafe Chez Marc. I look forward to a quiet day with my family and the doxies. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Got here just in time for the late brunch, which is my early breakfast but it was good.

Once again no one won the big $30 million 649 jackpot, so Wednesday now becomes $32 million. I won $15 on the two $5 ticket I bought so I am up $5 after buying another two $5 tickets on the nest draw.


----------



## talonracer

G'morning all.

A fine time was had by the lads in Calgary last night, although I do fear we may be corrupting the young Padwan - err, I mean, Chealion!

We were all well behaved last night, and now I am saying a quick hello to all at the Cafe before heading back to bed. Sadly in need of some of that mythical "beauty sleep".


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I would not know what to do with $30 million. My wife and I discussed this once when it was $10 million. We agreed to give most of it away to various charities, and then pay off our debts and start a nest egg with the rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, you might need more than "beauty sleep". Still, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"...........so, a chalk white face, ruby red lips and green hair might actually be seen as beautiful to some. Who am I to judge? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Yep, that picture is a real beauty all right!


----------



## talonracer

Oh Sinc, we all know you love it. As I recall you were having a few smiles with us the last time you made it to town.

I'm thinking of dressing up as the Joker again this halloween if I do end up going out for it. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Have I missed brunch? Hope not, a little late today. 


I guess I will scrounge about and find out what is left, 
clean the place up and then start on the work that my
house needs just in case we get the chance to move to
the country. I would imaging I would hear soon.

How's our furry waterlmellon? Resting a little more now
I would imagine.

I have witnessed the birth of puppies and helped with the birth 
of some kittens - the mother could not expell the last kitten
Unfortunately the kitten was stillborn. The others were fine though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you know that you always have carte blanche here at the Cafe Chez Marc, and mere time constraints on the other patrons do not apply to you.

We are on "wait and see" watch with Daisy. As you can see from the pics (thanks, Sinc, for posting these shots), she IS big............and getting bigger each day. My wife shall be taking her in for an X-ray to see how many spines there are and in what direction they are facing. A c-section is still a possibility. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

While Im really not much of a baseball fan, I did find it encouraging that the chicago White Sox won the first game of the series in their quest to win since however many years ago. Dr. G.?


----------



## Dr.G.

They last won in 1917, and then 8 players foolishly threw the series in 1919. They were back in at the 1959 series, but lost to my hated LA Dodgers. My team, the Giants, have not won since 1954 when they were still playing in NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, the Chicago Cubs have not been in a World Series since 1945 and have not won since 1908.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. Sorry I'm late for brunch, our daughter had a bad night and was up from 1 until 3 last night, then awake by 6 this morning. She just now went down for her nap, which sounds like a great idea, so I just popped in for a bagel, to say hi, and then I'm off for a nap too.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, for those caring for sick children, remember, we deliver via Doxie Express and it is free for all parents and caregivers. So, next time, just dial 1-800-555-5555 and tell them "Dr.G. sent you".


----------



## AppleAuthority

Morning all! I can hear the loud chitter-chatter about baseball. I'm more so a hockey fan, but its could to hear conversations about the teams, not the economics behind the teams. I find lately that is all I hear when people talk sports.

Anyhow, I'm up to prepare lunch. Go ahead and place your orders!


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, my son (who just turned 19 last week) tunes me out when I start talking about baseball teams (he hates baseball). So, I turn to all the greats in basketball and hockey (his favorite sports) I saw play at Madison Garden when I was your age. He again tunes me out. Such is Life.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Must be some kind of reaction common to teenagers.


----------



## Dr.G.

You think he is going to listen to me when he turns 20??????? Maybe........maybe not. We shall see.


----------



## bhil

Dr G: the problem is, she wasn't sick. We are wondering if it isn't her two year molars coming in early. But the doxie express might have helped cuddle her to sleep. Of course, she might just be excited at seeing the doxies and want to play, and that might have made things worse. Oh well, tonight is another night and hopefully things will be better.


----------



## Dr.G.

October 12, 1950 The televised "The George Burns & Gracie Allen Show" premiered on CBS and ran through to September 22, 1958. Thus was born the "Say good night, Gracie" phrase.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, a doxie is like a cuddly toy animal that moves and plays with you. So long as you are careful not to push down on their back, they are great companions. And, if a badger or wolverine, or a prowler, ever got into your house, they would defend her to the death. Loyal and loveable doxies....cuddly killers of the Canine clan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to cash in my chip early tonight and wish one and all a safe sleep. Paix, mes ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Nite George!


----------



## Ena

Dr. G. Safe sleep? As in no nightmares? Onions give me nightmares so I don't eat them.

Thick fog here tonight. So thick I can barely see to the next block. Eerie.


----------



## apple=god

not as eerie as, no wait thats prety eerie. on saturday i was ealking through my school of 2200 kids and whoa, that was eerie. lemme tell you. almost as eerie as the time i walked through my school of 2200 on a saturday, all the lights were off and everything was dark and man. it was almost as eerie as the time i whent walking through my school of 2200 kids when it was dark and stuff. man that was eerie.


----------



## talonracer

...what the deuce?


----------



## Moscool

*Two tons of fun ... and a book*

Well there you have it: 24 October is a special date, in a minor way...

First, this is my 2000th post on ehMac. I know, this makes me a minnow compared to the good Dr. and MacDoc, but hey! To each his focus...

Obviously, the Shang is the only place where I could come and celebrate, so double servings of 'petits crèmes' (smaller, stronger version of a Latte) and butter croissants with home-made jam to all at Chez Marc this morning, on my tab!

At the same time, I am celebrating the launch of my first book! This won't pay for my retirement, but I think it is an easy to read textbook on the subject. It's nice to write a book, it gives a sense of achievement even if the subject matter is a bit technical. If any of you sumbles across it, by all means post a review on Amazon UK, it may encourage me to write another one, for better or for worse...

SO have a great October 24th. I will, in spite of the Noah-like rain today...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, kudos on the book. It is always a thrill to see one's name on something he/she wrote.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Moscool! Your first book--must be very exciting.


----------



## SINC

Well done on the book Moscool. I've been working on one for years now and am not even close to being done.


----------



## Cameo

Moscool! Boy, that is really cool! Congratulations. It is exciting. I recently won an honorable mention for a photo I submitted to a magazine and it is published in their magazine now. That is a minor achievement compared to writing a book! I know how excited I was - you should be over the moon.
Great stuff. Be proud of yourself.


----------



## bhil

Good morning everyone. Wow! A big day around here:

Moscool: Congrats on post #2000 and the book!
Cameo: Congrats on the photo award!

I always wanted to write a book myself, but just never found the time. Maybe when I retire, but that is still a long ways off. In the mean time I've been thinking about taking up photography. I was thinking it is kind of funny that these two things came up here, but looking back there appears to be a large number of people on this board that have interests in wirting and photography, so maybe it isn't much of a coincidence at all.


----------



## Sonal

Well, bhil, I have just the solution for "I always wanted to write a book".

http://www.nanowrimo.com/

I did it last year. Now I can say that I've written a book. The next goal is publishing.


----------



## bhil

Very interesting Sonal. However, I'm not much of a quantity over quality type of person. I know that is the way they want to run things, but I don't think I would be able to write as carelessly as they suggest before my personality kicked in and I was back rewiting all the stuff that wasn't good enough.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all, and congrats, Moscool and Cameo!

I've been away for a couple of days whilst being sick, but I appear to have slain the Flu beast. Horray!


----------



## Sonal

I am the same way, bhil. 

This would always stifle me the moment I tried to write anything of any significant length. I'd be constantly re-editing, or I'd hit a point where I didn't know how to get from one scene to the next... and I'd get stuck. 

I learned a lot about how I write from NaNoWriMo. The first half of my book is pretty bad--it wanders all over the place because I didn't know where I wanted to go with it. The second half is pretty good--I knew I had to wrap things up, so I did, the writing moves along much more smoothly. So I know that I need to know where the story is going before I write--not everyone does. On the other hand, I don't need a rigid plan, since a lot of great stuff came about spontaneously. 

I can salvage some of the last half into short stories too.

In any case, I can no longer say "I'd like to write a book someday... maybe when I retire." I wrote one. Now it's a question of my next book.


----------



## bhil

Well, congratulations of your first book Sonal, may there be many more to come. Who knows, now that I don't have reading the Shang taking up my time any more, maybe I can sneak out a book in November.


----------



## Moscool

Thanks to all for your good wishes and congratulations to Sonal & Cameo. I will share 3 tips picked up over the last year:

1) Mind-map the whole book, then each chapter. Do has many iterations as needed. This is NOT detailed planning, simply organising key ideas

2) Get the first full draft out as quickly as possible. Budget 50% of the time for the first draft and research (if any) and 50% for the rewrites

3) A book can always be improved, so set yourself a hard deadline. In our case it was 3 full rewrites and we missed the deadline by 4 weeks. Not too bad given that the book took a year to research and write...

'night all... Zzzzz


----------



## SINC

I know that dog costumes are not for all, but these guys looked so darn cute in spite of their obvious commercial taints:


----------



## Dr.G.

Give me a doxie-weiner over a collie-burger any day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

You too Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning! For a guy who shut it down very early last night, I sure didn't expect to be opening up this morning. Coffee's on and the muffins are warm in the oven, help yourselves.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Wow, quiet night around here last night. I guess I wasn't the only one with a pile of work to do. I'll just help myself to a muffin and be off to work.


----------



## RevMatt

Coffee and muffins are good. Very, very good. Yay! Hope all of you on the East Coast are battening down the hatches...


----------



## Dr.G.

Would you believe that I was outside this morning getting the last of the summer deck furniture into the garage, instead of getting breakfast ready for all of you people west of me (which is just about everyone). I don't want things blowing around more than they need to starting tonight. The leaves are still on most trees, so this may cause problems with high winds. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Well I spent my day installing a new Canon PIXMA MP780 printer, fax, scanner and photo copier.

First one I got home was defective and I had to repackage it and take it back to the store. Second time lucky and it is up and running.

Nice machine, now if I can only learn all the right buttons to push. Darn thing even copies in B & W or full color.

Another one hour job that turned into all afternoon.


----------



## Ena

At tea time this afternoon at work we were asking the residents about their first kiss. Most of them recalled the name of the boy and their age at the time. Pretty good for people who are approaching the age of a hundred.


----------



## talonracer

I remember that wondrous occasion..

I was 6 years old and absolutely in love. Told my mom I was going to marry this girl. My tummy did loops when I kissed her - and still does on those wonderful first kisses. Ah heck, now I sound like a sap.


----------



## SINC

A sappy post to hit your 1,000 mark tr. Congrats on the milestone!


----------



## Ena

tr. Well done! On both events


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, kudos on the kiss and the posting milestone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all.........off to watch the CBC National........and the World Series.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ottawaman

Good night


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to say good night to one and all.........off to watch the CBC National........and the World Series.


Well, maybe the Series but CBC, fat chance.


----------



## bhil

Wow, another busy day. Well, good night one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning one and all from a windy St. John's. Fall leaves are blowing around everywhere. It is expected that we shall get less rain and stronger winds for the next 24 hours. Batten down the hatches and the doxies.


----------



## SINC

This mornings weather report state St. John's winds would die by noon today. I hope they are correct. A lovely 19 here yesterday.


----------



## MaxPower

It has been terrible weather here since Saturday. Cold, damp, and rainy. It's supposed to let up tomorrow.


----------



## Carex

Holy smokes, send out the extra wool socks and earmuffs, it got down to 0 last night. We aren't used to that around these parts.


----------



## Carex

Oops, I thought this was the weather thread.


----------



## bhil

Morning All.


Carex, be glad you aren't in Sask. We've had those temperatures (and worse) for a while now. Though for the last couple of days it has spiked to high teens during hte day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is now 12:30PM and the winds are 90+kph. Even the doxies refuse to go more than a few feet away from the front porch.


----------



## RevMatt

G'day to you all. Another day in the frustrating search for childcare. Thank God it is not an urgent thing for us. Hope nothing has blown away out east...


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies refuse to pee under the big tree outside of our house. Maybe they know something I don't know? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Children shall soon be going on their trick or treat quest, so let me be the first to wish you all a Happy Halloweiner.


http://www.superlaughecards.com/1/halloweiner.htm


----------



## Dr.G.

I am tired from watching last night's World Series game, which ended about 4AM here in St.John's. Still, I am going to watch tonight's game, and shall have a minor celebration with the doxies, who are all from Chicago...........even though only one of their breeders is a White Sox fan................with the other breeder a Cubs fan.

So, good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, if you are out there, tell me how you feel about a team from IL winning the World Series. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Nite Dr. G. Nite all


----------



## SINC

Night folks, let us hope for a Chicago victory.


----------



## Carex

Chicago did win. 1-0. 

Dr. G, I would have thought that you would be an anti-White Sox fan based on the following fact. The White Sox last won the World Series in 1917 against the New York Giants. The Giants are your team are they not?


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all on this fine October day. I trust NL has no winds and dry weather for today?


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

I haven't been posting like I should, so I thought I would pop my head in and grab a cup of coffee and let you all know that I am still alive.

It looks like the rotten weather has finally broke, but the cool temperatures are still here.


----------



## jicon

Frost on my windshield this morning. Time to start breaking out the extra large mug at home, for hot chocolate and Baileys. 

Despite the short summer this year, I'm actually looking forward to the bundled nights in the house for some reason.

MaxPower, by coincidence, you wouldn't happen to know an Adam that works at the town hall in Grimsby would you?


----------



## bhil

Morning all! The 6/49 ended up at over $54 million and was won by 1 lucky ticket in Alberta. I've got my fingers crossed for Sinc and TR. 

Well, since I'm not filthy, stickin rich, I guess I should go to work...


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I don't hold a grudge that long. The Giants won when I was 6 years old, so at least I am able to say that they won the World Series during my lifetime. Now, with the Red Sox and White Sox having won, that leaves just the Chicago Cubs, who have not won since 1908, to win before every Cubs fan alive when they last won all die out, as is the way of Life.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, it was not my ticket that won the 649.


----------



## Dr.G.

I won $8...............drinks at the Cafe Chez Marc are on me today.


----------



## Carex

Jicon, bite your tongue about the frost!! We are getting cool nights but not that cool. The highs don't seem so high anymore either. We are due for a big storm tonight and tomorrow. Our first monsoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hurricane Beta is on its way to the Atlantic Provinces according to Environment Canada. Here we go again.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Late getting to my desk, yet again. My only defense is that so much of what I do happens elsewhere. Anywho, another day, with bright new prospects, is under way. Sorry to hear you didn't win, Sinc. I gather the person who did has not yet come forward, which strikes me as odd. Assuming they didn't drop dead from shock at the news, why on earth would one not come forward?


----------



## jicon

Carex said:


> Jicon, bite your tongue about the frost!! We are getting cool nights but not that cool. The highs don't seem so high anymore either. We are due for a big storm tonight and tomorrow. Our first monsoon.


It was 2 above at the airport when I got up this morning (4:30AM). I definitely note the change in temperature, but it still has been getting sunny during the afternoon, and its nice enough to walk around with a light shirt.

Fortunately, I'm off to Nevada next week... unfortunately, I have to come back to the cooler temperature the week after.


----------



## talonracer

Alas, I didn't even buy a ticket. I meant to, but instead just threw my money out the window. Same odds, I figured 

Kidding.. I am usually quite lucky - last time I bought a ticket I won $10, any money is good, right? I just didn't make the time to go buy a few. Guess I like working too much?


----------



## bhil

RevMatt people wouldn't come forward right away because as soon as they come forward they are completely assaulted by people looking for donations/handouts/etc. You need time to arrange for a new private phone number, possibly moving, and passing all the information onto the people you want to have it, so that as soon as you claim it, you can do your best to disappear, because you will be instantly famous.


----------



## RevMatt

Hrm. Good points, Bhil.


----------



## bhil

I had it all thought out because had planned on winning. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, that is what I might do if I won that much. I would love to win $250,000 and retire ALL of my debts. That's all. My wife has visions for a big win, but I just want to get out of debt for once in my life.


----------



## bhil

My wife and I had discussed what we would do if we won. We planned on sharing alot with family and friends, and some very sizable donations to charities, and then keeping enough to retire nicely and take care of our kids. I think a lot of travel would also be in order.


----------



## SINC

Camrose radio station CFCW is reporting the winning ticket was sold in that small city to a group of people who will share the big win!


----------



## Dr.G.

I would give most of a huge winnings away to charity. We don't need that much, and I would rather not be hassled for giving away money.


----------



## Cameo

I don't see the sense in having more than you could possibly need especially when there are so many homeless, abused or financially unstable people. I guess because of my own circumstances that these are my pet charities, the people that I would enjoy helping.

I would like enough to get rid of debt - even though it is no longer a lot of debt - have enough to help family and to retire knowing I need never worry anymore about enough food on the table. Be able to go out and buy some geegaws without worrying - that kind of thing.

So, third or fourth prize might be nice if it was enough to do the above. I would be satisfied.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Cameo. Of course, there is always a bit of money to set aside for the future. However, I would keep 2-4 million, and give the rest away.


----------



## Carex

> Camrose radio station CFCW is reporting the winning ticket was sold in that small city to a group of people who will share the big win!


Hopefully everyone was at work the day the ticket was purchased. Wouldn't want another A&W situation...


----------



## bhil

Cameo, the 6/49 payout is a failry steep drop off, so 3rd or 4th prize wouldn't do much for you. I just went and looked up the pay schedule:
6 of 6 $54,294,712.00
5 of 6 + Bonus $143,252.90
5 of 6 $1,842.90
4 of 6 $66.90
3 of 6 $10.00
2 of 6 + Bonus $5.00
So if yoou play 6/49 you have to be gunning for 2nd at the least.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of lotteries, remember that only four of you have given my your time/date and number of pups, with Carex and MP giving only their time/date speculations. We are going to the vet on Monday at 530PM for an X-ray of Daisy to see how many pups there are and where they are pointing. Thus, all entries MUST be received by 6PM here in St.John's.


----------



## MaxPower

OOPS! 4 Pups Dr.G.


----------



## MaxPower

jicon said:


> Frost on my windshield this morning. Time to start breaking out the extra large mug at home, for hot chocolate and Baileys.
> 
> Despite the short summer this year, I'm actually looking forward to the bundled nights in the house for some reason.
> 
> MaxPower, by coincidence, you wouldn't happen to know an Adam that works at the town hall in Grimsby would you?


 Adam at Town Hall? If I had a last name perhaps I might know of him.

da_jonsey might know.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, 4 pups it is for your speculation. I am only hoping most of you are correct, in that she looks big enough for 8 pups .................. or more. Anything like 10 pups and I shall either hand them out as Trick or Treat goodies, or give them away as Christmas and Hanukkah gifts. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to say good night to one and all. See you in the morning......or on the "flip side". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, wherever you are. Paix.


----------



## talonracer

Oh boy... to daydream, hey?

If I won "the big one".. I'd take care of a lot of my family members, give some of my closest friends a cool surprise, and give a lot to the WWF & SPCA.

And once I was done being nice...
A car. A fast one. Make it several. WRX STi. RX8. 911 Turbo S. I would buy a large piece of land in BC, build a house and leave the rest of the property undeveloped. I'd buy more land and leave it absolutely untouched. Then, I would travel. Oho! I'd travel to Germany just to buy my Porsche!

Alas... back to work I go now.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, giving to WWF and the SPCA just won you a "mitzvah" in the Doxie Book of Life (a mitzvah is a "good deed" in the Jewish faith). Shalom.


----------



## talonracer

Huzzah!

Now if only Jack would stop chewing on my blue jeans when he sits by my feet...


----------



## MaxPower

My wife and I discussed what we would do if we won that jackpot.

We would make sure our family and friends are well looked after. Obviously we would be mortgage free and build our dream house with some nice vehicles, A Mercedes, Hummer H3, Ram 1500 with a Hemi and for fun a Charger with a Hemi as well for me. OK not very environmentally friendly, so what can I say. My wife would get her Audi and any other vehicle she wanted. There would be a considerable donation to some charities, and a trip to Hawaii would definitely be in order.

Alas to dream.......


----------



## Carex

MP is there a spelling mistake in your italicized signature?? Just curious.

The night can't be over quick enough for Canucks fans. 6-1 after the second period.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. A fine Fall morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, MY Jack????


----------



## RevMatt

Goodness! This is the farthest down the page I have ever seen this thread. Folks must be sleeping in this morning. Well, good morning to you, Dr. G., and ot others when they get here. 'tis another day.


----------



## SINC

Good morning from sunny Alberta enjoying another fine fall day!


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> MP is there a spelling mistake in your italicized signature?? Just curious.
> 
> The night can't be over quick enough for Canucks fans. 6-1 after the second period.


 After all this time I never noticed it.

I took the quote from a web site that had Simpson's quotes and pasted it into my signature. I will correct it and thanks for noticing.


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> Goodness! This is the farthest down the page I have ever seen this thread. Folks must be sleeping in this morning. Well, good morning to you, Dr. G., and ot others when they get here. 'tis another day.


 I think everyone is busy hating the Canadian Tire Guy in the other thread.


----------



## RevMatt

MaxPower said:


> I think everyone is busy hating the Canadian Tire Guy in the other thread.


Yeah, just caught up to that


----------



## Carex

The most interesting thing to me about the Canadian Tire guy thread is that people have actually met him or know him (the actor) either through work or proximity. I guess it is a combination of the rights types of professions represented here at ehMac and the small town Canada atmosphere.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was able to get Rick Mercer to be "The Shang Guy". He shall come over to the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club to do some standup and get a sense of what we are all about. I told him that we are not all like folks from St.John's, or even NL, so he is unsure of how his "downhome" comedy will come across with the crowd at The Shang. We shall see.

He shall be selling our fine assortment of treats and hot drinks at the Cafe Chez Marc, and of course, doxie products for those of you with the money and the ability to pass my wife's Doxie Ownership Test and actually buy one of our doxies.

I like the Doxie Sleeping Tubes the best, along with the Doxie Driven Snow Blowers.


----------



## bhil

As if this week hasn't been hectic enough, I got up early this morning to help my wife pack so that she and our daughter can go visit her parents for the weekend (4 hours away). I get into work late, straight into 2 hours of meetings, only to come out, and be at my desk for about 2 minutes before my wife calls to say that she just looked at her temperature guage and it is in the red and car started smoking (about an hour and a half away). She pulled off to the side of the road and the temperature came down a bit. Luckily there is a town only a couple of minutes away that she should be able to make it too once the car cools off a bit. I figured I would take that couple of minutes to pop into the Shang and try and de-stress before she calls me from the town and tells me if I have to head out to get her.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, I shall be using the "DeStresserizing Machine" mostly this weekend, in that Daisy has just gone into "pre-nesting", which is the initial onset of going into labor. This should be a MOST interesting.............and stressful weekend. We shall see.


----------



## bhil

Well, I just talked to my wife, and the mechanic thinks it is just the thermostat which would be a quick and relatively cheap, fix. So not only did the DeStresserizing Machine work well on me, it even went out and minimized my problems! I now turn it back over to you Dr G, to help you get throught the weekend.


----------



## Cameo

Dr G - it isn't November 13th yet - tell Daisy to wait.


----------



## Carex

I can't remember my date, but perhaps if she could just cross her legs for a few days? That works doesn't it. 

Can't wait for Rick Mercer in the What's Up Dachs? Comedy Club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I told her to wait until Nov.13th, at 1PM before she delivered her four pups. She looked at me as if I was a drunken giraffe on roller skates. Sorry, but the pups shall come when they come. And so, we wait...........and wait...........and wait.......


----------



## SINC

Anyone fancy a game of horse shoes while we wait?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I would love to see the size of THAT horse.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is getting late, and the doxies wake at dawn. They have never heard of "spring ahead and fall back", so gaining an extra hour on Sunday morning is not an option. They are like farmers............up at dawn. 

Good night, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

And, of course, what would a good night be without saying good night to Gracie and Mrs. C. Paix.


----------



## bhil

Well, it looks like I gave up the Destresserizing machine too early. After several hours at the garage the mechanic decided that it wasn't the thermostat in the car, and that the car would have to go into the dealership to be checked. After a $310+ tow ride to get the car to the nearest dealership, my wife and daughter were back home. They are now off again in our other vehicle, which is still under warranty and has roadside assistance. Now I just have to wait to hear what the dealership has to say about the car.


----------



## bhil

Good night Dr G


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, bhil, mon ami. What does the bhil stand for...........or is your name Bill?


----------



## bhil

My last name is Behiel, pronouced Bee-hill. I had a friend that always thought it would be much easier if I just dropped the e's from my name, and started doing it, and it stuck.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, a unique user name. Dr.G. is what my students call me online in my WebCT web courses, and so that stuck.


----------



## bhil

I think I am going to start a new thread to find out where people's user name came from. Some are obvious, but I have seen quite a few that left me wondering.


----------



## talonracer

And I've taken part in your thread, Bhil.. even though my name is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## SINC

Good night to all. Until the morrow.


----------



## bhil

Good night Sinc.

TR Thanks for taking part in the thread.


----------



## bhil

Well I've got another big day ahead of me tomorrow, so I should probably bid everyone good night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning all. Just got back from a run with the doxies (minus Daisy) and Max in Churchill Park. We are down from yellow alert in that her temps have gone back up to normal. A sudden lowering of the temp, as it was yesderday, puts us on "whelping alert", and thus, condition yellow. Green is where we are now..............and red shall be whenever Daisy decides its time to bring forth new Standard Wirehaired Doxies here to NL. We have the only such doxies in NL............but, amazingly, Dachshunds of all kinds and sizes are the #5 registered dog in North America according to the American and Canadian Kennel Associations.

No more puppy news to report for those with "bets" on the line. That is the "long and short" of it, so to speak. Doxie humor.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all. Nothing overly exciting here this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, define "here". Do you mean where you are, or The Shang?


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

Another dreary day from the looks of it. -2°C and partly cloudy so for. But the view of the Niagara escarpment is stunning this time of year.

I have the coffee, tea and some special Hot Chocolate for Bolor brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, MP. How are the little ones this morning?


----------



## MaxPower

MP Jr is doing well. He has a cold with a bad cough, but that isn't slowing him down any. Just he doesn't feel like eating. But his fluids are there. I think the eating has to do with his two year molars coming as well.

Baby is growing very fast now and is kicking up a storm. Not long now....


----------



## Carex

ohhh, whoa is me. We are OUT of coffee!! WHAT AM I GOING TO DO!?!?!? Who can help me?? Off to Victoria this morning to play a little ultimate. Last tournament of the season.


----------



## trump

ahhh first weekend of the unemployed life...rather nice


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Hmm, I haven't seen bolor around so I think I'll sneak some of that hot chocolate so it doesn't go to waste. Thanks MP.


----------



## bhil

trump said:


> ahhh first weekend of the unemployed life...rather nice


Is that a retirement unemployed life, or between jobs unemployed life?


----------



## Dr.G.

The pups are here!!!!! More on the way.

The first pup was stillborn at 930AM, with pup #1 born at 10AM. Pup #2 was born at 10:45AM. There might be more on the way, so I now have to go down to give my wife a break.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. And yes, Bolor seems to be among the missing. Perhaps we require some doxie assistance to locate him Dr. G.?


----------



## bhil

Sinc, it sounds like the doxies are little busy at the moment. On the plus side, in a few hours the will be able to perform a larger search.


----------



## bhil

Dr G. congrats on the new pups!!! Sorry to hear that one was stillborn. Keep us posted on the progress, and I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say

Pictures! we want Pictures!


----------



## trump

bhil said:


> Is that a retirement unemployed life, or between jobs unemployed life?


it's the I gotta focus on school and can't sustain two jobs any longer unemployed life


----------



## bhil

trump said:


> it's the I gotta focus on school and can't sustain two jobs any longer unemployed life


Ahhh, I remember that life well. When I was finishing my last couple of classes at University, I was working two almost full time(35 hours per week at one, and 30 at the other) jobs: one 8-5 that I would use coffees breaks and lunch hour time to go to class, and one working evenings and weekends. I spent late evenings doing homework. Once I finished school I got a single better paying job, and quit the other two. Wow what a feeling. And what to do with all that time?

Enjoy!


----------



## bhil

Well, I've got lots to do today and it's not going to get done visiting here. I'll check back in later for an update on the puppy situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

#3 Doxie pup, another boy, was born at 12:30PM. There might be more on the way still (my wife REALLY wants a girl to mate with Jack in the next couple of years). We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Busy morning for all at Dr. G's house. Will have to check in again soon to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Sonal

Just popping in to wish Daisy all the best. I'll check back later to see the pups.


----------



## SINC

I trust we will have pictures later in the day, Dr. G.?


----------



## talonracer

Goodness. Well, since the good Dr. is busy and Carex is fresh out, allow me to whip up a fresh batch of coffee for everyone.

You wouldn't want me baking, so if anyone wants scones or pastry, well, the kitchen is this way.

Congrats on the pups!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Congrats Dr.G. on the newborn pups! Can't wait to see the pics.

TR, a blueberry scone would be great! Put a touch of chocolate in it too for me, will ya?


----------



## talonracer

The oddest thing... 

I'm spending a quiet, creative morning in - drawing for a client back in BC. So I'm trying to set my atmosphere - a good breakfast, a pot of fresh coffee. On the telly, season 3 of my favourite show, Northern Exposure.

After the episode ended the DVD went back to the main menu, and silence. I came to the computer to check in with ehMac. From outside of my window, I hear "Somewhere over the rainbow" by Brother Is. I went out to the patio, and yes, it is playing softly over the cityscape. No idea who's playing it, or where it's coming from. If you've ever heard this song, you know that you can't help but to smile when you hear it. 

I stood out on the patio and listened for a while. Came back in, pressed play for another episode of NE, and took a sip of coffee.

A strange, fortunate coincidence that the song was played at all, and now I'm feeling even better this morning, ready to draw and enjoy this time.


----------



## AppleAuthority

It's amazing how music can influence a person, and how strong the influence really is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Latest count -- FIVE pups -- three boys, two girls...............and maybe one more on the way. Updates as they come in. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Congrats on the new Pups Dr.G.!!!!

Give my best to your wife and the Doxies as well.


----------



## SINC

Didn't I pick five? Tell Daisy to cross her legs!


----------



## MaxPower

TR,

Just curious. Are you in the Graphic Design Field?

The reason I'm asking is my new business venture started out with a whimper and not a bang. So in the meantime I am looking at my options. I am trying to find a job now, but what I really enjoy was designing my company identity, business cards, pamphlets etc.

Is there anything you can tell me about the graphic design industry, what I should look for in regards to school and how to get into the field?


----------



## Dr.G.

As of 6PM here in St.John's, the final count (we hope) is five pups -- three boys, followed by two girls. bhil came closest as to their date of birth (Nov.2nd) and closest in time of birth (he said 8:24AM and the first live pup was born at 10AM) and Sinc had the correct number of pups in the litter. So, you all get virtual doxie licks. 

Sinc, I shall send you a few pics when I upload them, since we are still trying to get everyone sorted out re feeding. Amazing their sucking instincts and their ability to crawl all over Daisy looking to find a nipple. She is now called "The Dairy Queen" in our home. And, guess what we gave her to help produce milk quickly (since the pups are a few days early)??? Beer!!! I thought my wife was kidding until I saw her pouring a cup of beer into Daisy's water bowl. 

Must go now. More later.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just sent Sinc 9 pics via email. If he is able to post them on his site, you shall be able to see how small a doxie pup is in reality. I thought that they would have a longer snout, but my wife tells me that it grows as they grow older. We shall see.

Thanks, Sinc, if you are able to do this for me. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Introducing the new doxies:










I wanted to get this one up, but I have an errand that I must run, so please enjoy this one and indulge me. I will post the rest of the pics later.

Congrats to you and the wife on the successful births Dr. G.!


----------



## SINC

And here are five more:














































The last three are yet to come as the first six filled my inbox and I await the last ones from Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the pics, Sinc. I shall have to add one more tomorrow, to introduce doxie #6 born 15 minutes ago. Another boy.


----------



## talonracer

My goodness. SO TINY!


----------



## SINC

And finally these:




























Whew!


----------



## talonracer

MaxPower said:


> TR,
> 
> Just curious. Are you in the Graphic Design Field?
> ....
> Is there anything you can tell me about the graphic design industry, what I should look for in regards to school and how to get into the field?


MP, yes, I'm in the design field. I honestly believe that this industry is nearly as much about luck as it is skill. But I have always subscribed to the notion that you have to be good to be lucky, and lucky to be good.

There are those who have never been to a formal design class, and have amazing jobs in the industry. And there are those who take years and years of schooling and can't get a job.

First off, I would suggest that you seriously consider if being a designer is what you want to do. It's a field of insane highs and lows. Can you be creative at the drop of a hat? How do you deal with a project you've laboured over for days, that you think is some of your best work, being flat out rejected? It STINKS! But at the same time, getting paid to draw, being appreciated for your creative talents.. it really is great.

If you've got questions, send me a PM. I'd be happy to answer any questions you've got.


----------



## Sonal

They're so tiny! Oh my goodness... They're so cute!

Now I want one. Except that I'd never pass the doxie owners test. And my cats would likely eat them. So do not send baby doxies this way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, thanks for these pics. We are still on doxie alert, so I am taking a 10 minute break until 1130PM and then staying up until dawn. Then, my wife shall take over. We don't have our whelping box here, so we had to use a purple baby pool for the births. However, these little doxies can really move, and if they move too far away from Daisy, they could die of hypothermia, since they cannot generate enough heat to survive. The room is about 80F, but someone has to watch over them to make sure that they are not wandering off to the far side of the pool. 

As well, Daisy has been huffing and puffing as if #7 is on the way. Thus, we cannot leave her alone. I have wi-fi on my iBook, but I can't really take my eyes off of her for long. Thus, this shall be my last post for the night.

Once again, thanks Sinc for posting the pics. I have about 140 so far, but I just chose a cross section to give you a sense of what they look like at about an hour old. They certainly have a survival instinct.


----------



## Dr.G.

I best say good night to one and all. When you go asleep think of doxie pups and you shall go to sleep with a smile on your face. Sweet dreams, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

And, of course, my last post of the night shall be for you, Gracie, and for Mrs.C., wherever the two of you might be tonight. Paix.


----------



## Carex

Congratulations to the new mom on what shall be forever known as Doxie Day here in the Valley of the Blue Moon.


----------



## MaxPower

Even that small, those pups look like they have the killer instincts of their mamma and pappa.

Is the Fearsome Foursome being renamed??


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the info TR.

My buddy and his family were over for dinner tonight and I was talking to him about the field as well (he's in pre press) and what he said is his area is struggling with everything going digital these days and the Graphic design side is very competitive.

But what you say makes a lot of sense.

Sometimes i'll just sit and stare at the screen when 'm designing something. This could last hours, days, weeks. I recall designing the front cover for a brochure for my old company and it took me months to come up with something I liked. Thinking back now, I really don't even like the design and I wonder what I was thinking at the time.

On the other hand some things just flow and I can have them finished in a matter of hours.

I really have to do some research to see if this is for me.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I trust you remembered to turn back your clocks. I do not really like this time change thing for as you can see, I am up at 4:30 to 5:00 a.m and that is now 3:30.

Oh well, early to bed tonight I guess.

Has the excitement at doxie central calmed down a bit by now Dr. G.?


----------



## MaxPower

The time change messed up MP Jr as well. Instead of 6:30 getting up, it was 5:30.

Oh well, we will get him there soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Thanks to Sinc, we here at Doxie Central shall be able to show you some of the pics of the doxies. I don't have anything for #6, since we actually thought that #7 was on the way. I stayed up until 6AM with Daisy and the pups (7AM body time) and was able to set back the clocks at 2AM as instructed.

We have been able to get Al Pacino, and his son, Cap, to do a remake of his classic movie, although this one will be entitled "Doxie Day Afternoon". The producers of "Day of the Triffids" were also interested in a pseudo sci-fi thriller, "Day of the Doxies", but the story line was a bit tacky. 

Luckily, all goes well here at Doxie Central. Daisy is a natural mother, and allows my wife, my son and yours truly to pick up the doxies, but guards them constantly. They look like Rotweillers, n'est pas? Of course, at this young age, they lack the killer instinct. For doxies, this comes at about 3 months of age. Then it's "Rotweilllers beware!!!"

Seriously, it is an amazing site to behold. I was too involved in helping Daisy deliver (actually, my wife did most of the work, along with Daisy), but many of her pups were breech births, which is fine in a doxie, so long at their hind legs are stretched outward. After #1 was born stillborn, my wife was very cautious about #2-5. We thought that was it...................until about 4 hours later when #6 arrived. His birth was difficult on Daisy, and when his water sac broke, Deborah had to perform emergency measures to clear out his lungs. It was a sight to behold. 

I am exhaused now, but it was worth it. I might even get a dispensation on my wife's Doxie Ownership Test and get the right to help raise the doxie pups. 

We already have one of the male pups sold, but they shall ALL stay here until they are at least 12 weeks old.

So, for the next three months, stay tuned to radio station CSNG for the latest in Doxie News, Weather and Sports.

Paix, mes amis. I am glad that there are some of you out there in ehMacLand with whom I am able to share some of my profound joy.


----------



## SINC

The words of a happy and content doxie owner!


----------



## Dr.G.

"The words of a happy and content doxie owner!" Sinc, throw in exhaused and a bit disoriented (It IS Sunday, is it not???) and you have it in a nutshell.

I shall send you a few more pics as the days go on, but I don't want to bother you or fill up your web site. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I shall send you a few more pics as the days go on, but I don't want to bother you or fill up your web site. Merci, mon frere.


Not to worry, I have a ton of space available.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, my brother. Merci, mon frere. Squeak...squeak...squeak. The last phrase is a "thank you,Sind" from Slash, the first doxie pup to live. It is amazing the squeaks they make, almost like birds.


----------



## Sonal

As Dr.G., is indisposed, a continental breakfast is served in the Cafe.

In honor of the doxie pups, cocktail wieners have been added to the menu.


----------



## Ena

Good morning everyone. 
Dr. G. So pleased for you and to read of the progress report of Daisy and her pups. Had me concerned about keeping the pups warm and near Daisy. Will you have to keep watch for a while longer or was it just for the first night?


----------



## SINC




----------



## bhil

Morning all! Wow, I thought you had to be careful where you stepped before with only 4 doxies around, but now 10! The pup pics are absolutely adorable Dr G, keep them coming. But first go gets some rest, you've had a long night.

Continental breakfast in the Shang?? I don't think so. I off to the kitchen to make brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sonal. In all seriousness, think of the Jumbo Ballpark Hot Dogs, and you have some idea of the size of a doxie pup. I am amazed at their tiny ears, which become floppy as they get older.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, we have set up a smaller bed in out back guest room, taking out the queen sized bed and putting in a twin. This made room for the whelping box, that we had made to doxie specs. So, one of us will sleep down there for the next while (usually 5 days after birth) since these are the critical times in any pup's life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, new-born doxie pups could fit on a big hot dog roll easily.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, thanks for your concern. I still say they look like Rotweillers, although I was there at the "mating ritual" between Daisy and Rootie, and he is NOT a Rotweiller.


----------



## RevMatt

Congrats to all the Doxies! The flu is running this house this weekend, with both my wife and I falling victim, albeit her more than I. The munchkin has remained healthy, however, and also did not notice the time change. Very cute pictues! Perked up my morning


----------



## Sonal

MP, I would have provided a better brunch for this morning, but I lived life like talonracer for a night. 

Went to bed at 4 AM (body time) and woke up at 9 AM (clock time) after dancing for 5 hours straight in 3 inch heels. 

Come to think of it, I don't think TR really lives like that... probably not the footwear anyway...


----------



## Dr.G.

Hope you are feeling better, RevMatt. We could send out the Doxie Emergency Crew, albeit short of one of the "Fearsome Foursome". We did this last year during the flu outbreak across the country.


----------



## talonracer

Sonal said:


> MP, I would have provided a better brunch for this morning, but I lived life like talonracer for a night.
> 
> Went to bed at 4 AM (body time) and woke up at 9 AM (clock time) after dancing for 5 hours straight in 3 inch heels.
> 
> Come to think of it, I don't think TR really lives like that... probably not the footwear anyway...


Hahahaha... no, definitely not. Whilst I do have nice legs, I have no idea how you lovely ladies can walk in heels! Mind you, I am very happy that you do..
(excuse me while I wander off on a tangent here for a moment or three...)

And I'm happy to say that I've purposely had a nice quiet weekend in. The wildest thing I did was staying up til 2 watching Star Wars episode 3. Otherwise it's been a peaceful balance of coffee, jazz and drawing.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am on the 11PM to 6AM Doxie Watch shift, so I shall say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night Gracie and Mrs. C., wherever you both are tonight. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

For those interested, mother and puppies are doing well tonight. The little ones are actually gaining weight after only one day..........which is normal and expected. So, I am off to watch over Daisy and her "fragile half dozen"................soon to become the Dachshunds of Harbour Deep Farm, which is our kennel name. When we get our website up and running, I shall post the URL. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## talonracer

Good night Dr G. Good luck on the doxie watch.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I am on the 11PM to 6AM Doxie Watch shift, so I shall say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


Sleeping with one eye open again, Dr. G.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all.

TR, Sinc, yes, it was a peaceful night but one still have to be vigilent. Daisy is a very good mother, so it is not as problematic, but one still have to watch out for possible problems in the first five days of life for the pups. So far, they are all healthy and very active, which is atypical of doxies born prior to a full 63 day term. We were expecting to be on Doxie Watch from today until Remembrance Day. Still, they are here and so goes the Circle of Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going out Trick or Treating dressed as someone too old to be T&T, and I am taking along the "Fearsome Foursome" doxies as Halloweiners and the doxie puppies as Tootsie Roll Pups.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and Happy Halloween. Dr. G., you will have your hands full carrying all those puppies with you. I know you will be sure to wrap them in a warm blanket before venturing outside with them this evening.


----------



## bhil

Hmm, up too late last night, up too early this morning, lost my phone on the way to work, tripped on the stairs and spilled water all over the place at work, forgot to bring a costume or 'treats' for those at work who brought costumes . . . it's going to be one of those days.

I think I'll just say good morning from the doorway and head back to work so I don't hurt anyone.


----------



## Cameo

bhil - you are not alone. Every piece of equipment here so far has given me a hassle - would like to go home and hide under the bed.

Congratulations Dr. G! The pix's are adorable and I know you will be glad when the next five days are up and everything is fine. My internet at home is down for some reason so I can only sneak in posts here at work til things are sorted out.

Give Daisy a hug for me for a job well done and remember that new mom's like lots of pampering.

MP - Keep on pluggin along - even if design doesn't become the main source of income then continue to watch for opportunities and seize them.


----------



## MaxPower

talonracer said:


> .....And I'm happy to say that I've purposely had a nice quiet weekend in. The wildest thing I did was staying up til 2 watching Star Wars episode 3. Otherwise it's been a peaceful balance of coffee, jazz and drawing.


That's strange, considering the Star Wars DVD comes out tomorrow. 

How does that time machine work again?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the doxie pups are quite hardy. I shall send you some more of their latest pics if you still have room to post them online. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, we gave Daisy a bath this afternoon, and tried to "pamper" her, but all she wanted to do was to get back in the whelping box we had made especially for her and the little ones. She truly has a strong maternal instinct. Even growled at Rootie (the father of the pups) when he stuck his nose too close to one of the pups.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, the doxie pups are quite hardy. I shall send you some more of their latest pics if you still have room to post them online. Merci, mon frere.


Will do, but it will have to wait until after the trick or treaters are done. Each picture has to be massaged and resized, then uploaded to .Mac and then posted. You may not see them until the morning in NL. Such is the life of a busy guy.


----------



## talonracer

MaxPower said:


> That's strange, considering the Star Wars DVD comes out tomorrow.
> 
> How does that time machine work again?


We got our shipment on friday. I had one of the stores send a copy of the new DVD over to the office friday afternoon. Nothing illegal or improper here.

Then again, the continued bastardizing of my Star Wars memories is quite improper, but that's an arguement for another thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Sinc. I was teaching sitting with my iBook by the front door. We had a flood of T or T'ers this evening.


----------



## MaxPower

talonracer said:


> We got our shipment on friday. I had one of the stores send a copy of the new DVD over to the office friday afternoon. Nothing illegal or improper here.
> 
> Then again, the continued bastardizing of my Star Wars memories is quite improper, but that's an arguement for another thread.


 I actually watched it on Saturday. A buddy of mine gave me a copy. How he got it, I don't know. No questions asked. But I am still going to buy it soon. I need the real movie to complete my collection.

Ass far as memories go, I just look at the prequels as an entirely different Star Wars. There's childhood Star Wars and today's Star Wars.


----------



## Dr.G.

It grows late here in St.John's and it is time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, as well, to Gracie and Mrs.C., wherever you both are this fine night. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Gute Nacht. Dr.G.

I hope you have doxie dreams tonight.


----------



## talonracer

I guess. I just liked Darth Vader a whole lot more before I knew he was a whiny punk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have been up since 7AM, but doxie duties call prior to ehMac. Mom and pups are doing well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning to all. I am currently running both the Powerbook and the eMac, transferring pictures of doxies back and forth to .Mac so I can post links to the new set of pictures.

All good things come to those who wait patiently.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, now let's see if I remember how to do this. Seems to me if you click on the links below, you should see doxie pictures:

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/doxie10.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/doxie11.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/doxie12.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/doxie13.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/doxie14.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/doxie15.jpg

Imagine that! It works! Enjoy!


----------



## bhil

Good morning all! It looks like today is starting off much better than yesterday, so I will actually venture inside the doorway without having to fear tripping, falling and crushing little doxies. 

Those are definitely some cute pup pics Dr G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sinc. Daisy is going through a bit of post-partum depression just now, so I shall have to attend to her, but thanks for this my brother. Peace.


----------



## SINC

More news from our intrepid doxie reporter with the very latest pictures:

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/doxie16.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/doxie17.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/doxie18.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

#16 pic is the doxie synchronized tennis ball roll, which shall be an exhibition event in the 2008 Olympics. #17 is the Canadian team for the six-doxie bob sled team. #18 is the Greco-Roman wrestling finals in the doxie weight class (i.e., less than 13 ounces).


Thanks Sinc for these pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, interest in our doxie pups is coming in from across Canada. Seems like this is the only Standard Wirehaired Dachshund litter in Canada right now, and since they come from a strong bloodline, interest is also strong. It will be hard to watch these pups go realizing that I was there when they were born, and held them when they were only minutes old. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, wherever you are. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Thank goodness for ehMac once again. Was able to solve a computer problem in no time by searching the threads.
Sleeping on it last night didn't help. Should have searched here in the first place. Big relief to running properly again.
Good night and good Wednesday to you all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. A sunny day is forecast with 13C temps. Sadly, still too cold for the doxie pups to romp outside. Seeing that their eyes are still not open, and they really can't walk much yet, it would have been difficult to distinguish them from the falling leaves. So, it's twice around the whelping box boys and girls.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, good morning. Another early start here. Either the wee person is going to adjust to the time change, or we are going to adjust to her. The decision point is coming, and it's not looking good for us 

She enjoyed her trick or treating, though!


----------



## SINC

Good morning from Alberta on a warm morning for November. While it is much too dark to tell if we have clouds or not, we are in fact supposed to be sunny. That will be welcome after the dreary day we had yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon from a sunny warm St.John's. It shall not last, of course, but it is nice to go ourside in shorts and no shirt (in the backyard, of course).


----------



## SINC

Good heavens, the good Dr. is running around topless?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, only in my back yard. The doxies are running about through the crunchy leaves (all except Daisy), and having a grand time.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Good heavens, the good Dr. is running around topless?


 Didn't you know SINC, that Dr.G. resembles Marlon Brando in his role in a Streetcar Named Desire?

Or like Ned Flanders when he reprised that role in the Springfield play.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sensually-macho and virile in his wet, torn T-shirt, he bellows repeatedly for Stella from the street in front of their building and sorrowfully begs for her return. It is a powerful, primal cry for her - almost an animalistic mating call: 


Hey, Stell - Laaahhhhh!"


----------



## Dr.G.

"I could have been a contender, I could have been somebody, instead of a bum which is what I am."


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Someday - and that day may never come - I'll call upon you to do a service for me. But until that day, accept this justice as gift on my daughter's wedding day."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Sleep well and peacefully, mes ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

For some reason or another I've never seen the movie version of A Streetcar Named Desire but have seen a stage version. One of those dramas that take a bit of time to unwind after seeing it.


----------



## talonracer

aaaand no wonder the good Dr has a bazillion and 4 posts...

98%, I'm sure, Doxie-related.. 

Ah well, to each their own. 99% of mine are girls and/or car related


----------



## SINC

Sure glad my posts are all pure!


----------



## talonracer

Ahhh... but pure what, my friend, pure what?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning one and all. A windy but sunny morning here in St.John's. Sun and blue skies, at least for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hey, En - aaahhhhh!"


----------



## SINC

talonracer said:


> Ahhh... but pure what, my friend, pure what?


Purely entertaining, that's what!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Purely entertaining".........and educational.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Hey, En - aaahhhhh!"


I can hear you, but barely with the gusts of high wind here this morning.


----------



## Carex

Whatttttt??!!! It is a tad breezy here today, you are going to have to speak uppppp!!


----------



## MaxPower

I don't normally do this, but I was on the road this morning and I needed something to eat.

I stopped in at McDonald's and got the Combo #8 - a McGriddle with bacon eggs and cheese. Again I don't normally eat at McDonald's but it was pretty tasty. In a artificial, styrofoam, chemical kind of way.

I could actually feel myself gaining weight.

That was the first time and probably the last. For a long while any way.


----------



## talonracer

Oh, I hear you, MP.

I was TOTALLY craving a bacon & egg mcgreasemuffin this morning. I could almost taste it.

Instead, I had yogurt. BLAH! Healthy and not death wrapped in bacon, but it was so hard to resist. Hopefully my 60 year old self remembers to thank me.


----------



## SINC

Cholesteral city, YUM!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, gusts of up to 115kph out of the west here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Cholesteral city". Is that near Cholesterol Village?


----------



## talonracer

It's a great place to visit, but you wouldn't wanna live there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had an early day today and shall again have an early start tomorrow, so it is time to say good night to one and all. Thank you for all of the kind PM's re the doxie pups. They are growing by the day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to you as well, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Fresh tea and coffee is now being served.


----------



## talonracer

Dr. G, I'll take you up on the offer of some coffee.

Had an insanely important meeting for work yesterday, have another meeting coming this morning (although thankfully this one is nowhere near as stressful) - and to top it off, I had to work til 9:30 last night as well!

So, I will have that coffee - make it a double, please!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all on a frosty morning here.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, you should try our "triple-triple".........which is three shots of coffee served to you by three doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, mon frere. How is your wife these days? Tell her I said hello.


----------



## SINC

She is just fine thank you Dr. G.

Matter of fact, today we will meet our son who works for the Edmonton Journal, for lunch at an Edmonton City Hall restaurant called "Kids In The Hall" which is run by disadvantaged young people who are training for a career.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear this, Sinc. Give her my best.


----------



## talonracer

Dr.G. said:


> TR, you should try our "triple-triple".........which is three shots of coffee served to you by three doxies.


Order it up! I've got enough work to last me for 2 weeks straight - without adding any of my regular stuff on to it! 

Talonracer - fuelled by caffeine and high octane petrol.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, for this sort of "punch", you need a shot of "Doxie Delight". You may only take a few drops every hour or so, because your heart will not withstand the jolt of anything more than this amount. Stop taking these few drops about 5 hours before you want to consider going to get some sleep. Then, about a few hours later, you should be able to get some sleep. Remember, only one drop of Doxie Delight upon waking, and then you may take the 1-3 drops every hour or so as needed to stay alert and actively on-task.


----------



## singingcrow

okay. I made it and the coffee's great, but how am I suppose to "not step on the doxies" if I don't know what a doxie is?


----------



## Dr.G.

Singingcrow, a doxie is a dachshund.

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/pup7.jpg


----------



## talonracer

Goodness me. A visitor to the Doxie-La Clubouse who doesn't know what a doxie is! Welcome, our new friend.

I'd introduce you to Jack, but he's curled up asleep, and keeping my feet nice and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, Jack's new name is Cool Hand Jack.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005


----------



## Dr.G.

Take care, all my friends. I shall say a fond good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, sweet Gracie. "Parting is such sweet sorrow."


----------



## Ena

Car got rear ended earlier this week when I was at a stand still at a stop sign. Only damage was paint scrapes on bumper of car but it's going to cost at least $500 to fix up. Insurance will pay for it as well as for a rental car. Guess I'm naive as I'm astounded at the cost.
Good night everyone. Happy Guy Fawkes Day for tomorrow.


----------



## talonracer

Dr. G - that link just goes to a login page?

Sorry to hear about your car, Ena  Are you okay?


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. A fine windless start to a dark morning here in Alberta.


----------



## singingcrow

Good morning. I do miss those mornings, with the cool crisp dry still air. Alas, here the morning brings peace and quiet in a place that is rarely so.

And I now can say I've learnt a new word... doxie. Life is good.

Sorry about your car Ena. Look at it this way, your entire front end could have been demolished, but it wasn't. Take Care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning to one and all.

Ena, sorry to hear about the car, but at least you were not hurt. A bumper can be replaced.......you cannot be replaced.

"And I now can say I've learnt a new word... doxie. Life is good." Life with doxies is a good life indeed, singingcrow.


----------



## Carex

Ena, hope you are alright. Fender benders are more inconvenience than anything else with all the ICBC stuff and car fixing. 

Who is making coffee this morning? Daughter had a sleep over last night and they were to bed late and up early of course. She is the queen of sleepovers.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Got back from southern ON yesterday in nice balmy fall weather. and got back to snow in Timmins. I think we hit the news in some parts of the country. Oh well, time to get out the muckluks (sp?)
Sorry to hear about your car Ena. As the good doctors said, better the car than you. 
I've been away a while. Any news on the doxie front? (No time to read thru to catch up)


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> I've been away a while. Any news on the doxie front? (No time to read thru to catch up)


Nope, not much, unless you consider this:


----------



## Bolor

Neeto!!!


----------



## Bolor

Well I'm done my coffee, now back to shoveling!


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all.

Just popping n to say Hi, and that I made some real Hot Chocolate for Bolor since he has been out in the cold shoveling all morning. I could probably slip something extra in to take the chill off if you like. 

I've been spending a good portion of the morning trying to resurrect my iPod. I've been trying some of the diagnostics that was suggested to me in the help forum. So we'll see.

On a positive note, it appears that my settlement is coming to an end. I have decided to accept their latest counter offer, although it wasn't what I wanted, but at this stage of the game I have to do what's in the best interest of my family. Read - wife on maternity leave, and me without work. But the payment isn't chump change either.

So now my little guy will have a Christmas after all. So that's a good thing.

Now, if I can't get my ipod to work, perhaps Santa will bring me a new one for Christmas


----------



## SINC

I am happy that you were able to reach an agreement MP.

While perhaps not all you wanted, I trust it is a relief to have it off your mind. Now you can concentrate on getting that career paradigm into action.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Bolor. New doxies shall be bringing out your hot chocolate this winter. The Fearsome Foursome shall have to teach the new sixi puppies the route. They have not opened up their eyes yet, nor can they do more that crawls about the whelping box, but give them time.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, glad that the settlement is seemingly behind you now, and you can reposition your life and family on a foundation of your own design. Excelsior, mon ami.


----------



## talonracer

Ugh. Keep that shovelling to yourself! We had some snow here in Calgary earlier in the week, but I am hoping for one more week without another snowfall. 

I have one week left with my Black Talon, then I am driving it home to my dad's, where I'll be picking up my Red Talon for the winter. As much as I am looking forward to driving that one, it makes me sad to park my baby for winter. However, I know that it makes me appreciate the time that I do have to drive it even more.


----------



## Ena

Thanks everyone for your concern for me. Kind of you to ask but am fine. Not in the least upset about the car. Life's too short to worry about a minor accident. Wasn't much of a hassle with insurance either. Two phone calls to insurance and trip to auto body shop to have it looked at was all it took. Made an appointment at the same time for repair. Rental car, at no charge, will be ready for me when I drop off the car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, so long as you are well, the ease of this settlement claim is also good news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to spend some time with the doxie pups, so I shall say good night to one and all. I shall be up early and have some fresh tea and coffee for any who come early. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

And, of course, what would a good night be without bidding a "bon nuit" to our very own Gracie, our "joie de vivre".


----------



## MaxPower

Well my friends, it is that time to turn in for the night.

I'll put the coffee on if I'm in before you Dr.G. If not I'll make a new pot and make breakfast. Tomorrow is request day for breakfast.

See you all in the AM.


----------



## MaxPower

Well, since I am the first one in, the coffee and tea is on and I am taking orders for breakfast.

And today is my 6 year anniversary.


----------



## Cameo

Well I can connect this morning so I will pop in and have a cuppa and say hello to everyone.

Ena, everyone should have your attitude, the world would be a lot less tense if we only worried about the big stuff. To many of us get stuff bogged down over the little stuff.

Maxpower - Happy Anniversary! Hope you and your wife have a wonderful day.
Keep your chin up and your business may just take off when you least expect it to. I have to remind myself of the same thing. My boyfriend bought me all the tools I need but I haven't convinced myself I am good enough yet.

Bolor - we don't want snow yet - only for Christmas and then it can go away til the next year.

So, I will settle for french toast and fruit I think for breakfast, thank you very much.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo,

What are these tools you speak of? While I think you are referring to camera equipment, I hope you are talking about power tools. (It's a guy thing)


----------



## Cameo

G4 Powerbook, scanner, Epson 1280 - I create collages, specialty graphics I guess you could call them, using photographs. I also have fun doing logos, brochures ( I have done some for a couple of locol clubs, including our own - 
Grand River Imaging and Photographic Society), 12 X 12 wacom tablet.

I have done a couple of commercial projects - I created about 14 different category signs for Videoscene and the cover of a notebook that is now somewhere in France, as well as several projects for friends that I have in my portfolio.

I don't have any formal training and I guess this is where I bog myself down.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and thanks for the coffee. Busy place so far this morning. Speaking of power tools, I bought a new cordless drill, a Makita with two batteries just yesterday.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Good morning all and thanks for the coffee. Busy place so far this morning. Speaking of power tools, I bought a new cordless drill, a Makita with two batteries just yesterday.


 SINC.

I am disappointed. Everyone knows Milwaukee are the only cordless drills to get


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all.

Happy anniversary, MP and Ms.MP.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the well wishes everyone.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> G4 Powerbook, scanner, Epson 1280 - I create collages, specialty graphics I guess you could call them, using photographs. I also have fun doing logos, brochures ( I have done some for a couple of locol clubs, including our own -
> Grand River Imaging and Photographic Society), 12 X 12 wacom tablet.
> 
> I have done a couple of commercial projects - I created about 14 different category signs for Videoscene and the cover of a notebook that is now somewhere in France, as well as several projects for friends that I have in my portfolio.
> 
> I don't have any formal training and I guess this is where I bog myself down.


 It sounds like we both have the same interests Cameo.

I too enjoy photography and using Photoshop, InDesign and Illustrator. And I am also self taught. Someday I would like to go into a photography business, but only when I can do it for me, not because I have to make a living at it.

The 1280 is a good printer, but it can be fussy at times with the paper feed, but over all a good printer. Of course someday I would like to get the Epson R2400.

Perhaps someday we can talk shop.


----------



## Cameo

I have learned quite a bit about Photoshop through playing around, talking to others (talking is good) and tutorials/books. I know a little about illustrater and find inDesign confusing - but I am working away at it.

I cannot draw and always admired those who could - using photographs and software really satisfies the creative urge. I love photography.

I have ideas on things that may be marketable and that would be fun to create - just have to find a cost effective way of producing. 

A camera store that has been in business for thirty years in Cambridge has closed it's doors recently. I asked my partner if he was interested in starting up his own but he doesn't feel that it is viable. I find that really sad.

You were going to help people in home with their computer issues correct?
Are you willing to travel and how far is feasible for you? What do you call your company again - I could probably look through posts, I remember Sinc gave you the idea - and if I hear something then maybe I could give them your name if the kw area is feasible for you. Sorry my memory is sometimes lousy.


----------



## talonracer

Happy Anniversary MP!

You shouldn't be in the kitchen unless it's for Mrs. MP. The clubhouse can take care of its own - you go be romantic and stuff. 

That said, I've got enough time to put on a fresh pot of coffee and grab a bowl of cereal. I've got a date this morn.


----------



## Bolor

Happy anniversary MP. 

Sorry I missed breakfast this morning, but we got dumped with another 10+ cms of snow again today.. I'm bushed. 

Cameo, I don't think you have to worry too much for a while yet. I think all the snow is staying in northern ON this weekend.


----------



## SINC

all the best to you and the Mrs. today MP. Enjoy it!


----------



## Cameo

Well, I tore my bedroom apart and moved everything around. So, once I am finished putting it back together I am off to bed. Wind is high here and we are expecting more rain so hope everyone is high and dry. Good night Dr. G.
Good night everyone.


----------



## SINC

Sweet dreams Cameo. I think I will find a movie and curl up on the couch too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Cameo. Say good night to Gracie for me and the doxies. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I should say good night to one and all now that I have said good night to Cameo and Gracie. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> You were going to help people in home with their computer issues correct?
> Are you willing to travel and how far is feasible for you? What do you call your company again


I appreciate the thought Cameo.

My company is called Technically Speaking. I train people at their home to use a computer. either theirs or on mine. I train on both Windows (2K & XP) and on the Mac (OS X). I also offer other courses like Explorer and Outlook as well as some speciality courses such as how to use your Digital Camera with your software and video editing. I also do computer purchase consulting, so people who have no idea as to what computer they should buy I can help them get past the sales associate who wants to sell them the latest and greatest.

I would travel to KW - I'll go where the work is, however with the price of fuel, I would have to charge travel time.

I hope this information helps.


----------



## MaxPower

talonracer said:


> Happy Anniversary MP!
> 
> You shouldn't be in the kitchen unless it's for Mrs. MP. The clubhouse can take care of its own - you go be romantic and stuff.
> 
> That said, I've got enough time to put on a fresh pot of coffee and grab a bowl of cereal. I've got a date this morn.


 Romance went out the window after we had MP Jr. Kinda hard to be romantic with a toddler running around. Then factor in that Mrs. MP is 7 months pregnant and you have a recipe for romance.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks to all for the anniversary well wishes.

It was an uneventful anniversary this year considering our current financial situation. But we did manage to get some greek take out, so that was good.

We're just waiting for our 10 year anniversary. That's when we leave for Hawaii. 

But we did what we wanted to do. Spend time with each other and as a family.


----------



## talonracer

As long as you two got to spend time together, and are happy, tis all that matters.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, yes, time together shall be made of stolen moments of silence in your home. Still, my son is now 19 and I still recall the day he learned to walk.


----------



## ladyred

Thanks Dr G for inviting me over here ..

Coffee's good ...


----------



## Dr.G.

ladyred, our coffee here at the Cafe Chez Marc is the best, as are the people who come here. I see that Abby, our smallest doxie (not including the six pups) has taken a liking to you. You now have a friend for life.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all on a beautiful fall morning.

The coffee's on as I need several cups to give me a jump start. We were up most of the night checking MP jr's temperature. We have a feeling that his sinusitis has returned.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all. sorry to hear about your little guy MP. Hope it is a short duration.

And ladyred, welcome to The Shang. Hope you enjoy the company here as we all do.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the concern SINC, but as I mentioned before regarding his sinusitis, the only other option now is to remove his adenoids and tonsils.

It's not something I want to do, but it will eliminate the problem. We have an appointment tomorrow morning, so I'll update everyone then.

And Hello ladyred. Welcome to the Shang.


----------



## singingcrow

Oooph! I made it! I guess it's almost brunch time? Do you serve brunch here?


----------



## MaxPower

Brunch is always served here in the Shang. Usually the West Coast Gang serves the Brunch.

Perhaps Carex will serve up some fresh Salmon.

And welcome tot he Shang singingcrow.


----------



## singingcrow

Thanks MaxPower. I was recruited by Dr. G (who would have guessed?). 

Mmmmmm Salmon for brunch, I'm luvin' it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jack seems to have taken to singingcrow. Let's see, that's Abby for ladyred and Jack for singingcrow. That leaves Rootie for Sinc (both are the wise old men of the clan) and Daisy...................and the six new pups.


----------



## talonracer

"A friend for life" indeed!

Fickle Jack!


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, remember that picture of Jack in the cool shades? I guess he found a friend in singingcrow and his goggles. Such is the Way of the Doxie.


----------



## Ena

Good day from Island where it's sunny for a change. Sorry, not awake enough yet to cook brunch.
Nice to see some new faces here. Hope you will enjoy your time here and keep coming back.
MP. Sorry about your wee one. Hope he gets some relief soon.
Better get moving and don the rubber boots to cut the grass while it's sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, as one who still has his adenoids and tonsils, I know whenever I am about to get a cold because my throat hurts. Not sure what the answer is for your son, in that my son never went through much illness as a toddler.


----------



## Carex

Fresh salmon, get your fresh salmon right heeerrrrreee!! Yes, brunch is being served (lunch for you eastern folk) in the Clubhouse. Some maple glazed, seared, every so slightly cooked, fresh sport caught coho salmon. It was swimming in the Pacific Ocean not more than 2 hours ago. Can you say FRESH.


----------



## Cameo

F R E S H ...............fresh!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, fresh is the salmon we had yesterday........less than 1 1/2 hour old. No, maybe it was closer to two hours old. Yes, this IS fresh. Still, there is no Pacific salmon that can hold a candle to Atlantic salmon. Still, it was a nice gesture, seeing that I have to start preparing dinner in about an hour. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Carex

> Still, there is no Pacific salmon that can hold a candle to Atlantic salmon.


Dr. G, you have thrown your gauntlet to the ground I see. I deftly pick it up and tap your cheek with it. Pistols at dawn??


----------



## Dr.G.

My dawn is at 6:50AM, so be here early. I shall be the one holding the doxie pups and shall be unarmed. If you want to shoot an unarmed man for his beliefs, so be it. Please aim carefully and don't hurt any of the doxie pups. Here are two of the pups I shall be holding.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005


----------



## Carex

No pistols eh? And that dawn is a little early for us out on the west coast. 

Bun fight at 10 paces??


----------



## Cameo

You guys just tear me up! lololol


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I have never heard of "bun fights". If you mean throwing bread buns, I decline, in that I don't waste food. We could do bricks at 25 paces, in that if you are able to hit me with a brick at 50 paces I deserve to be brained for my standing up for my beliefs. Of course, if I am holding two doxies in my left hand, and two doxies in my right hand, I shall not be able to throw any bricks. So, throw if you must, but be careful not to hurt the doxie pups. If you were able to open up that URL, then you shall see why I request care be taken with thrown projectiles. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, Cameo gave me an idea of our "weapons" -- torn up toilet paper. We both may take three squares and then cut them up. Holding them in the palm of our non-throwing hand, we take 3 paces ..........turn...........and toss. This way, even if you hit the doxies, they shall be unharmed. I think that this will purge your feelings of violence and anger, and we could again go back to being friends and loving the doxies. Does this sound like a reasonable suggestion?


----------



## Cameo

Glad I could help. Do you two need a referee? I know you will both be honest and fair so it probably isn't necessary. When is dawn in Ontario compared to newfoundland?


----------



## Ena

Hope you both use the same ply of TP or do we need Brian 'Turbot warrior' Tobin to set the rules?


----------



## Carex

10, count to 10. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10..... There, anger gone. Sorry I get a little crazy when people talk about Salmon. 

Besides, how could one be aggressive with puppies around. Great call on the soothing effects of soft furry animals.


----------



## SINC

Nevertheless, the AW as weapons was a novel idea indeed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, according to Environment Canada, your sunrise is at 7:04AM. We are so far east here in St.John's that everything is earlier when it deals with the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, we don't need a referee. Carex has seen the light of reason and peace once again shall reign supreme over The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, no, BT shall not be setting any rules. Have not seen him in the Cafe Chez Marc, so I am not sure where he is these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I actually used toilet paper duels when I taught. Student would not listen to my "use your words, not your fists" requirement when I taught grade 6 in Waycross, Georgia. And, when they did use words, they made the situation even worse. One day, when two students were threatening to go and get their "22's" (which I did NOT know what these were), I tried this idea. The each had to go one sheet at a time with an entire roll of TP. After this roll, they were tired and had forgotten what they were angry about in the first place.


----------



## Dr.G.

If the truth be known, I would have conceeded had Carex suggested "doxies at 5 paces". I would have admitted to just about anything rather than to throw a doxie pup. It is amazing to hold these furry little lumps of fur and fat in your hand. I held them when they were minutes old and I help to weigh them each day, and am amazed at how they have grown. I sent Sinc a link to some recent pics I took today and if he is able to access this link, he could show you some of these pics. Don't worry if your first impression is that "They look just like a tiny Yoda", because that is what I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk about getting up at dawn has made me realize that I have been up at dawn the past couple of mornings. So, I shall call it a day early tonight. I wish one and all a peaceful good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Give my best to Cameo if you see her in your travels. Paix.


----------



## Bolor

I have to side with Carex on the salmon thing. I prefer the taste and less fat of the pacific salmon. Steelhead is good too.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hate to say it, but my stomach just doesn't agree with fish...

Anyhow, how is everyone?! It's been such a long time since I walked in. I saw "Happy Anniversary MaxPower" on the front door--so I'd like to extend my congratulations to MaxPower.

I hope the new pups are doing well. I can also see that Jack and Abby have attached themselves to the new comers. Which reminds me, welcome to the Shang!

That's all for now


----------



## Dr.G.

Study hard, AA. Fish is brain food, but studying helps as well.

Bolor, to each their own. We are free to chose here in The Shang, as well as to disagree without being vindictive. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Oh, oh. Looks like I have to choose the Atlantic salmon. I find the flavour not as "intense" as the Pacific. I mean, I like salmon, but in a milder form and not so red.

Just my taste, is all.


----------



## Carex

The flavour is not as "intense" because that Atlantic salmon was grown on a fish farm. The foulest industrial operation this side of a pulp mill. The Pacific salmon (of the 5, sockeye is the most distinct followed by Spring, next comes coho and then pinks, which are very mild, I don't eat much chum) that you get to eat are wild.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. A fine sunny mild (7C) morning. We were out with the doxies at 615AM trying to watch them run around in the pre-dawn darkness in Churchill Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Atlantic salmon was grown on a fish farm." Sorry, Carex, but most of the fresh salmon here in St.John's comes from the Atlantic Ocean. They are "free range" salmon. You must be mistaking us with Nova Scotia.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Atlantic salmon was grown on a fish farm." Sorry, Carex, but most of the fresh salmon here in St.John's comes from the Atlantic Ocean. They are "free range" salmon. You must be mistaking us with Nova Scotia.


Doesn't surprise me one little bit, given you having "free range" doxies as well.

By the way, good morning all. Nice day here today.


----------



## singingcrow

Good morning all!

Okay. Someone had mentioned this Atlantic salmon thing to me before and I refused, quietly, to believe her. Since I'm originally from the west, I just assume fish from the ocean would be wild and free, non? I noticed a few years ago that when I bought farmed fish I had an allergic reaction, but I don't to the Atlantic salmon, so I assumed it was wild. Plus, I believe there was some sort of bylaw in Alberta to mark farmed fish as farmed. They don't seem to do that here. I have to say though, for sushi, which I eat a ton of, the Atlantic salmon is very pleasant and melts in your mouth.

Anyway, I won't be on much today... I actually have to get some work done... so have a wonderful day!


----------



## Carex

I'd be willing to bet that the Atlantics that Sinc is getting are farmed. 100% guaranteed. As for sushi, sockeye is the way to go!!


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> I'd be willing to bet that the Atlantics that Sinc is getting are farmed. 100% guaranteed. As for sushi, sockeye is the way to go!!


You could be right, but I somehow doubt it. You see, I don't buy Atlantic salmon in a store, rather an employee from Newfoundland and Labrador gets them shipped in from his family and gives me a few every once in a while.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all! It's been a busy week so I haven't had time to stop in. Welcome to the new people, congrats to MP on finally getting a settlement for the business, and happy anniversary to you and the Mrs as well. 

Lots of talk of salmon lately, makes me kind of nervous and I've start looking up more frequently. I wonder in MacNutt's ears are burning?


----------



## Cameo

He is saving his salmon for his "salmon-tipped missles" that he keeps in storage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, Daisy and the doxie pups are so hungry all the time they would eat whatever salmon came this way.


----------



## RevMatt

Hello, all. Back from my (painful) conference, and looking ahead to another very busy week. Hope all of you are well.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are all well and at peace, RevM. Have some coffee or tea on the house over at the Cafe Chez Marc. Be careful not to step on the doxie pups. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Ahhhh, another busy day is done.

Dr. G., tomorrow morning I am off the the second largest city in Newfoundland and Labrador - Fort McMurray.

I will be sure to say hello to all my friends and yours from "The Rock" while I am there. I will return late Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tell the folks there that we miss them and they should remember us fondly.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all.

Quite a day today. I was driving my heap of a Hyundai Santa Fe home from Kitchener/Waterloo when all of a sudden it starts shaking. Great. Transmission problems. Again. This would mark the second time I need a new tranny for this POS.

I swear, I'll never buy Hyundai again. Good old North American iron for me thank you very much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your car troubles, MP. How old is this car to need another transmission?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to get this old engine to bed, because dawn comes early here on the eastern edge. So, good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, wherever you are tonight. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

My Santa Fe is a 2001.

My list of problems to date:

• Transmission replaced
• Both front O2 Sensors replaced
• Rear Speed Motion Control Sensor replaced.
• ECM Replaced
• Front and rear wiper motors replaced
• Now another transmission (my best guess. I'm taking it in tomorrow)

The frustrating thing is I can't afford a new transmission and I need my vehicle. I was waiting for my settlement money to come in so we can afford a new vehicle next year, but it looks like we'll be getting it a lot sooner. Oh. And I need tires.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of your Sante Fe troubles MP.

My Suzuki Grand Vitara is also a 2001. It has 60,000 km driving and another 20,000 towing behind the motor home and all I have done is put on a new set of tires,

Other than that, only oil and filter changes. Not a dime on any repairs to date.

NA iron has been costly to me in the past and I am happy with my rice burner!


----------



## MaxPower

My Santa Fe has 175,000 km on it.

But I still have the original tires on it. Says something about BF Goodrich.


----------



## Ena

How frustrating for you MP.

Speaking of cars. I took my Miata into the body shop today and then got picked up and taken to a car rental place. The insurance adjuster told me last week that I'd get an 'equivalent' car to mine. Been curious ever since as to what the rental would be. Offered me a Buick Allure. Still chuckling over that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning one and all. Another sunny morning here in St.John's. Facing east as we do in our bedroom, the minute the sun peaks over Signal Hill, the doxies are ready to roll. Can you imagine the scene a couple of months from now when 10 doxies pour out on to our street????????? Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladyred

Dr.G. said:


> ladyred, our coffee here at the Cafe Chez Marc is the best, as are the people who come here. I see that Abby, our smallest doxie (not including the six pups) has taken a liking to you. You now have a friend for life.



Have you been missing Abby .... Left here the other day and she followed me .. ..She really likes her treats doesn't she ...


----------



## ladyred

the coffees is extra good this moring ..gotta have a second cup if no one minds ..broughts some timbits for everyone this morning enjoy ..


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Dr. G, if it is a couple of months when you unleash the full Doxie reality on the poor people of Newfoundland, I fear the effect will be rather muted by the abundance of snow. The wee ones especially may be more swimming than walking. Will make for entertaining pictures, however.


----------



## SINC

Good morning!

A dull and dreary -2 as I prepare to hit the road for Fort McMurray around 10:00 a.m. supposed to be +12 tomorrow though, so the ride home will be nice. I will take the Nikon, since I have never made the trip without seeing wildlife, and since I am a passenger for a change, I may get a chance to shoot a few pictures.

The hotel has WIFI so I will check in later tonight. Have a great day all!


----------



## bhil

Morning all!

MP it really sounds like you got a lemon to have so many problems. That being said, I haven't heard alot good about the Santa Fe's in general, so maybe they are all flawed. If it does turn out to be the tranny again, make sure to write some complaint lettters to both the dealership you got the vehicle from and to the Hyundai Canada's head office. And do some research online to see if it is a common problem. My brother went through a similair situation with his car (not a Hyundai) and in the end he got the company to foot half the bill for his repairs.

SINC with all the talk of car troubles, make sure you have a safe trip today.


----------



## Cameo

I have a 2002 Hyundai Sonata - they replaced the alternator and that is basically the only real problem I have had other than a sensor. I have almost 130,000 kms on it, and constantly, still, have people telling me what a nice looking car I have. 

I had a dodge caravan that was a POS as you put it MP. Almost everything was replaced in that thing - tranny twice, most of the engine parts etc. Warranty was great - they covered everything and also rented me a car whenever it was in the shop - which was often. 274,000 kms on it though and hyundai still gave me $3000. trade in value on it when I bought the sonata.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ladyred, I wondered where Abby went the other day. Luckily, the Fearsome Foursome (Rootie, Daisy, Jack and Abby) have been across country and back with their Missions of Mercy and Doxie Express emergency runs. So, they all know their way back home. She was the smallest of the doxies here, but now with the six pups, she is one of the biggest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, Ladyred. We usually have a big celebration here in The Shang for a birthday boy or girl.


----------



## singingcrow

Mmmmm. Did someone say Timbits?

Dr. G. I have a runt too, only he's an ocicat. They do usually end up as the biggest. I suspect it's how the humans spoil them.

Dodge... enough said.

Anyway good morning!!!! Et Bonne Fête Lady Red!


----------



## singingcrow

Oh! Silly us! It's not your birthday!


----------



## Dr.G.

Timbits in the Cafe Chez Marc???????????? NEVER!!!!!!!! We have fresh products that are heart-wise and friendly to those who value nutrition.


----------



## Carex

Quick, get out the flame throwers and send in the cleanup crew. Code Red, Code Red. We have a food breach in the Cafe. Code Red. 

Move along, nothing to see here folks.


----------



## Cameo

As usual Carex your posts make me bust out laughing! 

Be nice to Ladyred, she's new here, she's nice and we want to keep her!
Happy Birthday to your daughter Ladyred and the avatar is cute.

How are the doxie pups Dr G? We are watching for pictures.


----------



## Bolor

I'll sneak a timbit before Carex toasts them. 
Happy birthday to you Ladyred and Thanks. It went well with my hot chocolate


----------



## MaxPower

OK so I'm having another bad day.

I went to get into the POS Hyundai this morning and the vehicle was really hesitating (probably due to the cold damp weather), it had no power so I decided not to risk getting stranded with MP jr. en route to daycare.

So Mrs. MaxPower drove MP jr. and myself to his daycare and then the two of us went to her doctors appointment to see how MP jr. jr. is doing. All is fine in case you're wondering.

So I went to get a rental vehicle and while I was making my way home, I realized that I left my keys in Mrs. MP's vehicle.  To top it off, the battery in my cell phone died so I had no way to contact her. I made my way home, and the POS Hyundai was open so I could retrieve my car charger and call my wife. I met her at the mall, got my keys and now I am home in the warmth of my house waiting for the tow truck to take the POS Hyundai away to the dealer and then I'll find out what the damage is.

But fortunately, Carex's post did make me laugh and put a smile on my face.


----------



## Cameo

The positive note is that this is only one day, it is more than 1/2 over and tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## MaxPower

True enough Cameo. As the saying goes, don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Carex

The second part being, "and it's all small stuff." 

Deep breaths, find the happy place. 

And definitely ditch the friggin' Hyundai!


----------



## ladyred

MP ..sorry to hear about your car -- Hope things get worked out ...and that the damage is not too steep ...

Got some chicken stew if anyone would like some ...Something warm to take the chill off ...










Bonne Appetite !!


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> The second part being, "and it's all small stuff."
> 
> Deep breaths, find the happy place.
> 
> And definitely ditch the friggin' Hyundai!


 In due time, the Hyundai will go bye bye.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, no one seems to be able to open up these pics, but they are the latest doxie pup pics.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowseP...er=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=0&ownerid=0

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc has a link to all of the pics, but he is away. I am not sure how else to post these pics, since I am able to open them in Kodakgaller.com


----------



## SINC

I am right here, in Fort McMurray. 

The links are:

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/pup1.jpg

then substitute pup2.jpg and so on until pup9.jpg 

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/doxie10.jpg

then substitute doxie11.jpg and so on until doxie18.jpg 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I sent you the link to the pics I took a couple of days ago. I guess my URLs cannot be opened by anyone else..................or there would be a great many "kvells" about how cute they are now.

By this weekend, their eyes shall be fully open and they will start seeing who we all are here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time once again to say good night to one and all. Who knows............but by tomorrow morning........or the next day..........the doxies will have their eyes open to actually see the sunlight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

And a good night to all from Newfoundland and Labrador west here in Fort McMurray.

And to you too, Mrs. M, wherever you are!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Somewhat of a sunrise here in St.John's this morning, but a line of clouds over the North Atlantic hid the sunrise as it started to get high above the South Side Hills overlooking the St.John's Harbor. C'est la vie.


----------



## SINC

Much too dark here in FM to see the sky, but I am up and at 'em and plan to leave around 10:00 a.m. for home. Right after I stop by my good friends printing shop. He just upgraded all his three year old G4 towers to G5s and offered to give me one of the G4 towers. I was going to buy a new Firewire drive, but now there is no need. Don't know HD size or speed yet but hey, beggars can't be choosers, non?

Colour me a happy guy this morning! LD


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention I did take along the Nikon and got some good close ups of a cow moose and last year's calf. They wandered right on to the highway and we stopped and watched them for about 5 minutes until oncoming traffic scared them back to the bush. Will post pictures later. Who knows what we might see on the way home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I recall seeing a young moose walking up our street, coming from Churchill Park and heading up towards Pippy Park. We only had two doxies then, but they went ballistic. We kept them in the house, but they knew a moose was about.


----------



## MaxPower

Well my car troubles aren't as bad as I thought.

It turns out I have one cylinder misfiring (no comments from the peanut gallery please. read: Carex). So I have to replace the plugs and wires. It could have been worse. A lot worse. So now I can get my new tires and still stay under what it would have cost for a new tranny.

So yes, today is another day.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, regular maintainence is crucial with cars today. Glad it was not major.


----------



## MaxPower

I do try to regularly maintain my vehicle. Although since my departure from my company, all I've been doing was oil changes. I will be more diligent in the future though.


----------



## Bolor

Good news indeed MP. I'm glad all is well in the world of MP, Mrs. MP and all the little MPs. Now, I know that your private enterprise will take off and you'll be too busy.


----------



## Cameo

So now I am Peanut?


----------



## Dr.G.

"So now I am Peanut?" No, you are still our "Lady of Grace".


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" was among Gordon Lightfoot's greatest hits, an unlikely Top 40 smash about the deaths of 29 men aboard an ore carrier that plunged to the floor of Lake Superior during a nasty storm on November 10, 1975, 30 years ago Thursday.


----------



## Carex

I feel like a peanut too!!

One cylinder short of a full engine eh? (oops sorry)

MP, for all of our sanities, ditch the lemon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why am I not getting the peanut analogy???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Why am I not getting the peanut analogy???


Because you haven't chewed on it long enough?


----------



## Dr.G.

I still don't get it, even with Sinc's hints.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Well my car troubles aren't as bad as I thought.
> 
> It turns out I have one cylinder misfiring (no comments from the peanut gallery please. read: Carex). So I have to replace the plugs and wires. It could have been worse. A lot worse. So now I can get my new tires and still stay under what it would have cost for a new tranny.
> 
> So yes, today is another day.


Dr. G., in this post MP made a statement about "no comments from the peanut gallery" which is what others refer to in their posts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the clarification, Sinc. When I was a young boy, I won a spot on The Howdy Doody show to sit in the Peanut Gallery because I won a puppy when I was 8 years old by writing a poem to Junior Frolicks, which was a children's show on NBC just before The Howdy Doody Show. I had the chicken pox and could not go. 




Howdy Doody

12/27/1947 - 9/30/1960 NBC
Black and White until 9/12/1955, then Color 
30 minutes
2,543 total episodes
8/15/1948 -6/1/1956 - 5 days a week
1956 - 1960 - Saturdays
Original Title: Puppet Playhouse 

"It's Howdy Doody Time" by Edward Kean

It's Howdy Doody time,
It's Howdy Doody time, 
Bob Smith and Howdy Doo 
Say Howdy Doo to you. 

Lets give a rousing cheer, 
'Cause Howdy Doody's here. 
It's time to start the show, 
So kids, let's go!


----------



## RevMatt

grah. Another day of much driving. But, all is well in the world, more or less. Good conversations with intelligent people give me hope, and the wee one's molars are lying still, so home is a happy place 

Glad to hear about the car, MP. I believe it is a Hyundai, yes? Our only experience of them was highly not good, we'll never buy one. But then, I'm not a fan of American gas guzzlers, either. Thank goodness for the Japanese


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good evening all. It's great to hear that MP's car woes weren't as large as expected. Car problems are the biggest annoyance...

...save not being able to walk--or at least properly.

I was walking off the bus, with a bass guitar in hand (which I did not own), and a heavy backpack on my right shoulder. It was going good until I reached the steps--I slipped and skipped a step, and my left foot got bent into the small area between the bus and the curb. Luckily, the bass was fine. Unfortunately, I cannot say the same for my foot.

Without much common sense, I completed my day, limping heavily from class to class, without even taking my socks off to see the damage. Once I got home, I could see that my foot has swollen into a balloon, and it's extremely painful to move it a millimeter. The way my foot was bent, I probably sprained the foot as a whole, and might have excessively stretched or maybe even torn ligaments. The whole foot, except the ankle, is swollen and painful. I will see a doctor tomorrow.

But anyway, that was the highlight of my day. Any highlights in yours?


----------



## RevMatt

Ow, AA. Hurt feet are bad things, especially since it's kinda hard not to use it while it heals. Ow. I hope you haven't done anything permanent to it.




Glad to hear the bass is OK, though


----------



## AppleAuthority

I don't think I've permanently damaged it [yet].

The bass was No. 1 priority for me, considering I was borrowing it off a friend. When I borrow something, I always am paranoid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time once again to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to you as well, Gracie. Lest we forget.


----------



## Sonal

Stressful day. Seeking 
some peace, tranquility and
doxies. Ah. The Shang.

Strangely, today I
write in Haiku. Has the stress
affected my brain?

Clearly, I must spend
more time in here to stay sane.
Please pass the coffee.


----------



## SINC

AA, hope your youth helps the ankle heals quickly.

Sonal, nice to know you appreciate your time here in The Shang. No stress is our motto!

Good morning to all the rest of you as I ready myself for attendance at the local cenotaph today. Then it is off to the Legion to hoist a few with the boys.


----------



## Cameo

AA - the Bass is replaceable - your foot/ankle is not. I hope you go to the doctors - don't fool around, you don't want trouble in the future.

Dr. G. I had been posting back to MP on his car troubles, so when he said peanut gallery I thought I would make it into a joke as if it was aimed at me - which I don't know if it was or not. 

Today is also my parents 44th anniversary so I have lots to think about today. GW posted a link to a video in the remembrance day thread that I showed my son yesterday. Good thing no one was in the office when I watched it as I had a red face from crying. Got to me it did. I will certainly pay my respects at 11:00 with my two minutes.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, morning. Some semblance of normality this morning, although the current lack of a sitter means I am not working this morning. Today's not a holiday here in Ontario. I know it is in BC - anywhere else? Not sure what I shall do today at 11. Having a two-year old makes even 10 seconds of silence a stretch, never mind two minutes. We shall see. We observed the silence and remembrance this last Sunday in church, though, so at least that's something.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just returned from the Remembrance Day services from the War Memorial in St.John's. We are the first in Canada to commemorate Armistice Day/Remembrance Day here in NL, which is fitting and proper in that NL suffered the greatest per capita losses in North America. We pass to torch to all the rest of you to take a moment and remember in silence. "Lest we forget." Paix, mes amis.

Guess I am not feeling in the mood to post anything very light just now. I keep thinking of how close I came to going over to Vietnam. I still feel that had I gone over as a Conscientious Objector and a paramedic, I would have come home in a body bag. Thus, I am eternally grateful to be able to write this in a land where others have paid the supreme sacrifice to protect the freedom and liberties I have experienced in the US and here in Canada, my home. 

Again, paix mes amis.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Morning, morning. Some semblance of normality this morning, although the current lack of a sitter means I am not working this morning. Today's not a holiday here in Ontario. I know it is in BC - anywhere else? Not sure what I shall do today at 11. Having a two-year old makes even 10 seconds of silence a stretch, never mind two minutes. We shall see. We observed the silence and remembrance this last Sunday in church, though, so at least that's something.


RevMatt, FYI today is a holiday in Alberta as well.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Just returned from the Remembrance Day services from the War Memorial in St.John's. We are the first in Canada to commemorate Armistice Day/Remembrance Day here in NL, which is fitting and proper in that NL suffered the greatest per capita losses in North America. We pass to torch to all the rest of you to take a moment and remember in silence. "Lest we forget." Paix, mes amis.
> 
> Guess I am not feeling in the mood to post anything very light just now. I keep thinking of how close I came to going over to Vietnam. I still feel that had I gone over as a Conscientious Objector and a paramedic, I would have come home in a body bag. Thus, I am eternally grateful to be able to write this in a land where others have paid the supreme sacrifice to protect the freedom and liberties I have experienced in the US and here in Canada, my home.
> 
> Again, paix mes amis.


Fitting thoughts on this Remembrance Day Dr. G.

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are "comrades in arms" in a unique sort of way. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

I always strongly thought that Canada should Adopt Nov. 11 as a national holiday.

Personally I would give up May 24 to honour those who sacrificed so much so that we can have our freedom.


----------



## RevMatt

I would think this should be a national holiday, too. It seemed strange to have a holiday when we first moved ot BC, but it seems even stranger not to have one now.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I strongly support your idea of changing Nov.11th for May 24th. Both days are official provincial holidays here in NL, with everything closed down. I agree that this should be the case for Nov.11th, but not for May 24th. Not even England has a holiday on May 24th.


----------



## jicon

Considering that I'm working today, and work frequently on Victoria Day, I'm all for mandating both days off for all citizens of Canada.

Poppy on my shirt, but I'd rather meet and greet those soldiers from years gone by in person.



Dr.G. said:


> MP, I strongly support your idea of changing Nov.11th for May 24th. Both days are official provincial holidays here in NL, with everything closed down. I agree that this should be the case for Nov.11th, but not for May 24th. Not even England has a holiday on May 24th.


----------



## SINC

Never mind exchanging it for another holiday. November 11 should be a statutory holiday in every province. Those provinces who do not observe the day need to show more respect IMHO.


----------



## MaxPower

I fully agree SINC.

Have our lives become so hectic that we cannot take the time to respect those who have given so much for us?


----------



## Dr.G.

Walmart wanted to open its St.John's store on Nov.11th a few years ago, since they are not unionized, and there was a public outcry. Many suggested a month-long boycott of Walmart, and they backed down. Nov.11th is a truly important day for those here in NL. The university, Memorial University of Newfoundland, was created as a living monument to those who died in WWI. Memorial is now the largest university east of Montreal.

A plaque erected by the Newfoundland Command of the Royal Canadian Legion in the Arts and Administration Building at Memorial's St. John's campus includes this dedication: 

This University was raised by the People of Newfoundland as a Memorial to the fallen in the Great Wars 1914-1918 and 1939-1945, that in freedom of learning their cause and sacrifice would not be forgotten.


----------



## SINC

Back home safe and sound after a few (too many) pints with the guys at the Legion. Wait a minute, I can still type and spell.

Sorry, it's back to the local for me. Be back when I am incoherent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, DO NOT drink and drive. We want to see you at bruch tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

Not to worry, Dr. G.

I am bound for the neighbourhood pub. The local I walk to every day. "Tis but a couple of blocks walk from home. I just may have to cab it home though!


----------



## Dr.G.

That is a very wise decision, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That is a very wise decision, mon frere.


To be honest, I looked it up in the "Doxie Dictionary of Driving" and it specifically forbids any actions behind the wheel on November 11 for a 61 year old Legion member who lives in the same household as a Lhasa Apso.

Good thing I checked it out, because had I owned a doxie, I would have to take a cab to the bar too! As it stands, I can still walk, but have not yet departed due to too many phone calls asking why I am not there yet.

Oh well, maybe I will just sit here for a bit!


----------



## Dr.G.

Another wise decision, mon frere. Maybe I should send you a doxie pup for Christmas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I could also send you a pup for Hanukkah, which starts on Boxing Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Or maybe a pup for Sinc on Kwanzaa???


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's see, that is a total of four pups -- one for Christmas, one for Hanukkah, one for Kwanzaa and one for Boxing Day. At $1000 a pup, plus shipping, that should come to about $4897.72. Still, for you my brother, I shall make it an even $4897.00.......and I shall throw in some puppy toys. Then, you shall have your own "Fearsome Foursome" and Alberta will be free of badgers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, Sinc shall not walk home after one too many pints and reading the post prior to this one say "Sure!!!! Send them out. The check is in the mail." My wife would kill me, since Sinc has not passed his 19 page Doxie Ownership Test.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis. See y'all at bruch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all. If anyone knows how to explain to a two year old about sleeping in on Saturdays, let me know, won't you?
Anywho, no exciting plans here today. Looks like a beautiful day. Hope all of you have one as well.


----------



## MaxPower

That doesn't happen anytime soon. But before we know it, we'll be complaining that they sleep in till 12 noon.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Glad to report no ill effects from yesterday's undertakings. Good time was had by all and all behaved themselves. In bed by 9:00 p.m. as well.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning SINC.

Taco Bell used to helped with any ill effects from the night before.


----------



## RevMatt

MaxPower said:


> That doesn't happen anytime soon. But before we know it, we'll be complaining that they sleep in till 12 noon.


So I keep telling myself


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, MP is correct. My 19 year old son woke up at 11:50AM, which is very early for him on a Saturday or Sunday morning. 

Re your situation, might I suggest a doxie puppy? They love to cuddle with young children, and thus, both stay asleep longer. Just a thought. I won't suggest any of our doxie pups, because by the time you study to pass my wife's Dachshund Ownership Test, a 19 page bone-cruncher, your child will be in grade two.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Lovely sunny day here in the centre of city. This is what I love most about my new place--I get so much light in here.

How's everyone today?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Good morning SINC.
> 
> Taco Bell used to helped with any ill effects from the night before.


Thinking back to those kind of mornings MP, a greasy hamburger used to do it for me. A & W Teen 'cause it was the only act in town in those days! 



Sonal said:


> How's everyone today?


Just fine thank you Sonal, and you?


----------



## Sonal

I like a Harvey's Veggie burger with fries and lots of ketchup for a morning after.

Though I learned the hard way that this works much better on a beer-induced hangover than and ice wine-induced hangover. (Company-sponsored wine tours... free samples... need I say more?)

I'm fine, SINC. Debating the merits of visiting a local diner and having pie for breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> I'm fine, SINC. Debating the merits of visiting a local diner and having pie for breakfast.


Gets my vote, go for it! Apple with ice cream sounds great!


----------



## Dr.G.

And what about the homemade apple pie, with Nova Scotia apples, that we serve here in the Cafe Chez Marc? There are no preservatives used in our pies, since they only last a few hours once they come out of the oven.


----------



## Sonal

See, this is the problem with pies in the Cafe... they disappear too fast. 

In any case, I went for a coconut cream. A bit more creamy and less coconutty than I'd like, but lovely nonetheless.


----------



## Carex

mmmmmm, pie for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I hate to tell you what was in the coconut cream pie you ate outside of the Cafe Chez Marc. We use our own organically fed, free range cows for our milk and cream, and have organic coconuts to go along with our other organic ingredients. If you ask to see the list of ingredients of what you just ate, you would realize the error of your judgement. Better luck next time.


----------



## SINC

My favourite was always Boston Cream Pie. Yum!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we make the best, made by someone born and raised in Boston, and using a family recipe handed down from over 100 years ago. As I said, we serve the best.


----------



## Cameo

A thought on Nov 11th being a holiday. That means that schools would be closed and there would not be a remembrance day assembly. These assemblies bring to life for children the reason we have a remembrance day, the meaning of it. This was a message that was played on the radio station I listen to and it made me think that it is a good thing for the children at any rate.


----------



## SINC

School classes here hold their assemblies on November 10 and a vet attends at each school. Then they attend the real thing on November 11 with some teachers even using it as part of a social studies assignment.


----------



## Sonal

I have a memory of my first elementary school principal coming around to each classroom every Remembrance Day to tell us the story. Putting pieces together, he must have been in a child in England during WWII. The part I remember most clearly is when he returned to his home and discovering that it had been bombed (I think he had been hiding in a bomb shelter). Amid the debris, he found one of his father's screwdrivers intact--he recognized it by his father's initials carved into the handle.

He left that school and the new principal would have us pause for a moment of silence, and then one of the kids would read In Flander's Fields over the PA. Not quite so meaningful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, in NL, Remembrance Day assemblies are held on the last day of school prior to the Nov.11th holiday. Thus, children are able to go with their family to the various war memorials throughout NL. We take this day VERY seriously here in NL.


----------



## SINC

Sonal, that was one savvy teacher you had. There should be more like him.


----------



## Ena

Mmmm! Can just barely smell the scent of some sort of pie in Chez Marc. Close as I can get to having a slice unless there are some lacto-free ones on offer? 
Busy week at work. Yesterday was one of them with taking special care to dress and groom the vets for the service in the chapel at the hospital.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Busy week at work. Yesterday was one of them with taking special care to dress and groom the vets for the service in the chapel at the hospital.


May I be the first to salute you for doing this important task Ena. Taking the time to get them to the service is a good deed that should be recognized.

I could just hug you! Thanks on behalf of vets everywhere.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> May I be the first to salute you for doing this important task Ena.
> Taking the time to get them to the service is a good deed that should be recognized.
> I could just hug you! Thanks on behalf of vets everywhere.


MY BIT WAS TO GET THE PEOPLE WASHED AND DRESSED. ONLY TOUGH PART IS ROLLING PEOPLE FROM SIDE TO SIDE ON THE BED TO PUT THEIR SLACKS ON. ALL IN A DAY'S WORK. 
PEOPLE I LOOK AFTER CAN'T DRESS THEMSELVES LET ALONE STAND UP. LOTS OF VETS AND CIVILIANS CAME IN TO HELP TRANSPORT PEOPLE IN THEIR WHEELCHAIRS TO THE CHAPEL. 
I DON'T LET JUST ANYONE HUG ME BUT I'LL ACCEPT YOURS


----------



## Ena

Sorry About The Caps! Keyboard Is Wonky.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I know the aroma of the pies from Cafe Chez Marc can really get to you, but you don't have to remind us with the capitalization. It makes me want a pie even more! 

Anyhow, I'm doing my regular stop in to say hello. Hope everyone is doing well. Abby came up and greeted me with her contagious grin, which always notifies that all is well.

Thanks for caring about my foot also. Your thoughts have transformed into the good news that it is not broken--I just tore a few ligaments, and it should be a speedy recovery. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ena

AppleAuthority said:


> I know the aroma of the pies from Cafe Chez Marc can really get to you, but you don't have to remind us with the capitalization. It makes me want a pie even more!


So sorry AA  
Solved the caps thing. Keyboard has a caps lock key. Darn dog walked across desk to get to a mug of tea I left there and must have hit the key.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Oh no problem. It forced me to read your post over a few times. It's good to get that kind of reminder once in a while 

Anyhow, I'm off to bed. Goodnight, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, you know that we have a wide assortment of things here in the Cafe that are Lactose free just for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, for your part to help the veterans of past wars, we all salute you. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time again to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, wherever you may be. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Brunch is about over and I am amazed at how few people showed up, given that it was special 43/44 shopping days until Christmas/Hanukkah event. Buses were lined up to wisk the patrons here at the Cafe Chez Marc brunch off to the West ehMacLand Mall with a gift certificate of $1000 for each person. However, with no one showing up, I had to give the meals to the bus drivers along with your gift certificates. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Nice to hear you made the bus drivers day, Dr. G.!


----------



## Sonal

Is there any pie left?

I've learned my lesson about eating pie made outside of the Cafe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, we have an assortment of pies for lunch, which starts in 15 minutes. We have some lactose-free pies for Ena, some "Heart Smart" pies for Sinc, and an assortment of pies from organic fruit grown and picked right here in ehMacLand. So, wait while the pies cool, and by noon (my time), have some treats. I might suggest one of our skim milk smoothies, made with another assortment of fruits and natural flavors. Just a suggestion. 

14 minutes until the pies cool...................................


----------



## SINC

Given that today is CFL football the semi finals in each division, I have put on two huge pots of Alberta beef stew with potatoes, celery, turnip, carrots, onions, and mushrooms. It is simmering and the first pot will be ready just in time for the eastern kickoff. The second pot will be edible at western kickoff time.

Help yourself to the bags of crusty rolls and butter and Becel for the heart smart among you. 

Go Saskatchewan and go Edmonton!


----------



## Sonal

I'll take an apple pie a la mode, s'il vous plait.

The warm apple-cinnamon smell is just far too tempting.


----------



## SINC

For the record, I actually am making that stew this morning so it can simmer all day and be dinner this evening while the wife is at work. My daughter is not a football fan, so I shall watch the games myself, or perhaps call a friend to entice them over with the stew.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I LOVE anything with apples and/or cinnamon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I like the sound of your stew. I might just drop in by kickoff. We shall see.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Today's lunch sounds good! And I shall add to it, as I just finished baking some corn meal muffins. Go ahead and eat--there is plenty more muffins to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just called. Jack just finished third in his class (the hounds) at a provincial dog show. This gets him one point, and now he has enough to apply for his Canadian Championship. This Kudos to Jack gets all of you free anything here at the Cafe Chez Marc. Eat up, because it's on the house.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Congratulations to Jack!


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, AA. I shall tell him when he returns in truimph.


----------



## SINC

Jack spratdoxie shall eat no fat now that he is a Champ!


----------



## Sonal

Yay for Jack!

We knew he had it in him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Jack, and the rest of the doxies, eat a special natural diet. They have free-range organic bison from Sask., goat from Man., and chicken from Ont. It costs a fortune, but the vet was amazed to see a litter of pups, born a week early, with fur, good tone and very active. We chalk it up to the natural diet that we have been feeding all of our dogs for the past few years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sonal. Actually, we call Jack "Laid back Jack" or "Cool Hand Jack" because of his mild-mannered approach to Life.


----------



## SINC

So far, the stew is much better than game 1. Oh well, I can always cheer for Saskatchewan again next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry for your loss, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Again, it is that time to say good night to one and all. The doxie pups are starting to walk. My wife tells me that by next week, they shall be walking well, and by the week after, they shall be scampering about the kitchen (aka, the doxie fun room). Neighborhood children are begging to be "doxie socializers", who have an important role to undertake -- play with the doxies while they are in the kitchen. We have six doxie pups and 14 children who have volunteered their time and energy for this task.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

And good night Mrs M, wherever you are!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Doxie pups are growing well, eyes opened and learning to walk about. Quite the site. This of two pound rolls of pate with short legs trying to walk. That's what they look like to me.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, morning. Two pound rolls of pate, eh? That is quite the mental image...


----------



## SINC

Good morning folks! Here is the first picture of one of Dr. G.'s pups with its eyes open:


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Just got back from spending 4 days helping my father-in-law drywall his basement (just the boarding, he gets the fun of mudding and taping all to himself.) It wouldn't have been so bad if I hadn't come down with a nasty cold at the same time, which I got from my 21 month old daughter who was also sick the entire time. Long days working , and little sleep at night for anyone. At least everyone is on the upswing now. 

And to top it off, 4 days with out spending any time online! I've got about a days worth of reading just to catch up on personal email, work email, and Shang postings. At least there is a blizzard going on so I don't have to feel the need to go wandering outside to keep from all my work.

MP, glad to hear the car problems weren't anything serious. Now start looking for something to trade it off on before something else goes wrong.

AA, take care of your ankle. If you aren't careful it can end up being a problem that will plague you for years to come.

Dr G, congrats to Jack. Tell, him the next time I see him around the Shang I will spend extra long petting him.

Anyways, I've got lots of catching up to do, I'll check back in later.


----------



## Cameo

Oh, that's it. I want a doxie pup. I can pass the test - I am sure I can. Absolutely adorable.

Wait.........I can't have one.........two dogs, a cat and a hamster are enough..............can't have a doxie pup..........can't have a doxie pup..........no time to train............but I want one. 

Maybe later. Not fair to get a puppy right now, no one home for him/her during the day. So, not this time. (but I want one)


----------



## Carex

Cameo, at that size you can put him in your purse! If you have one that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Sinc. I don't want to swamp you with pics, so I just sent one. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, I was going to say a short 2 pound hot dog, but that would be playing into the "weiner/doxie" stereotype.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, take care of yourself, because your daughter needs a healthy dad.

I shall send on your kudos to Jack. The picture of the doxie pup that Sinc posted is Sally, his "intended" (in about a couple of years).


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, EVERYONE who comes in and looks at the pup says the same thing........and when they hold one in their hands and have a doxie pup curl up and go to sleep in the palms of your hands.............you can just imagine the reaction. They are so soft now, with their liquidy hound eyes. Yes, they are cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, at birth, our doxie pups weighed from 9-11 ounces. They are now just at 2 pounds or just under 2 pounds. You can pick them up with one hand, but we suggest two hands to hold them and to cuddle them. We start our "Doxie Kitchen Rodeo" next weekend. Neighborhood children will come in and let the pups run about the kitchen. The children may play with the pups if they come to them, which is what we are hoping for.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The picture of the doxie pup that Sinc posted is Sally, his "intended" (in about a couple of years).


Uh oh, sounds like another one of those DMMs coming up!


----------



## Dr.G.

"DMMs"? Doxie Man-made Matches??? We do line breeding, so this is a good match if Sally wins her Canadian Championship.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> "DMMs"? Doxie Man-made Matches??? We do line breeding, so this is a good match if Sally wins her Canadian Championship.


 Was going to ask for an update on the puppies but I see I don't have to. Sally looks so huggable.


----------



## RevMatt

Yup, Sally is certainly adorable. And I am a long time dog-disliker. Highly, highly cute. If they stayed that small, I would want one, too  

bhil, having just gone through a two week sickness cycle in our house, lead by our now 27 month old (today!), I'm glad to hear you have survived yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, they get about 15 time bigger. Still, they ARE cute as pups.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "DMMs"? Doxie Man-made Matches??? We do line breeding, so this is a good match if Sally wins her Canadian Championship.


Would you believe "Doxie Mating Marathons"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the clarification, Sinc. They are stressful sessions to say the least.


----------



## SINC

Well folks, this is my first post on my new Quicksilver G4 tower. Sadly it will look no different than the ones on my eMac or my Powerbook, but I know the difference!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on your new Mac, mon frere. Trade you a pic of this computer for a doxie pup pic.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos on your new Mac, mon frere. Trade you a pic of this computer for a doxie pup pic.


Here is a picture of my new Quicksilver which for now is just sitting on the floor. New desk arrangement in the works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I sent you a couple of pics of the doxies and their reactions. I have to be honest that while some of the new Macs get the "Wow!" factor from most, this style of Mac was one of my favorite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time once again to say good night to one and all................especially my brother, Sinc. Paix, mes amis et mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Nice new machine, Sinc! That is, in fact, what I have on my desk, although I imagine that you have more processor than I do. Still, the Quicksilvers are snappy looking, and reliable, machines.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. I have been up since 7AM with the doxies out in Churchill Park. A fine sunny and mild 8C morning.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, one and all. No walking in the park here, we are expecting snow and freezing rain. Blah. Besides, I'm heading off to a day long meeting before long. Might as well enjoy a quiet-ish morning with my daughter and a pot of tea. The cat will undoubtedly be out to play shortly, too. Although even she finds my daughter's new waking schedule a little rough


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, we could send some sunshine and blue skies your way if you like. The sky is really clear and blue this morning.


----------



## SINC

Good morning one and all. A very cool start to the day here but my brain is warmed up. I got the following from a friend when I opened my email this morning and thought I would share it with the Shang bunch:


1. Grab a calculator. (you won't be able to do this one in your head)
2. Key in the first three digits of your phone number (NOT the area code)
3. Multiply by 80
4. Add 1
5. Multiply by 250
6. Add the last 4 digits of your phone number
7. Add the last 4 digits of your phone number again.
8. Subtract 250
9. Divide number by 2

Do you recognize the answer?


----------



## MaxPower

That was cool.


----------



## bhil

It's even more cool when you follow all the instructions. For some reason my brain was filtering out step 8 so I had to follow it through 3 times before it actually worked.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> That was cool.


Always giving, never taking!


----------



## Cameo

Sinc - I guess I had plastic surgery too - I cut my credit cards up long time ago! Smartest move I did too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, neat. But I did it in my head since a calculator was not handy. Now, if you believe that one, I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., while this is not as good as the bagel song, it is very kosher!

http://www.kosher.com/kosher81.swf


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CNN.com...............something which will NOT be sold in the Cafe Chez Marc.

SEATTLE (Reuters) - For beverage connoisseurs tired of turkey-and-gravy or green-beans-and-casserole-flavored sodas, there's a new choice being offered this year by specialty U.S. soda manufacturer Jones Soda Co.: salmon. 

Jones Soda, the Seattle company that scored a hit during the last two holiday seasons with its turkey-and-gravy-flavored sodas, said it is offering the orange-hued fish-flavored drink this year in a nod to the Pacific Northwest's salmon catch. 

"When you smell it, it's got that smoked salmon aroma," said Peter van Stolk, chief executive of Jones Soda. 

Which soda flavor would you like with your Thanksgiving dinner? 

Salmon 1% 401 votes 

Turkey & gravy 3% 1381 votes 

Pecan pie 10% 5518 votes 

None of the above 86% 45390 votes


----------



## Dr.G.

I'll take a challah, Sinc. Shalom.


----------



## SINC

This one gets to me. Stare at the centre of the image for twenty seconds. Then look at the white area of your screen to the right of it.

How does this happen?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure if what I saw was what you saw, Sinc. Our photoreceptors in our eyes may be seeing different things. What was I expected to see??


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, neat. But I did it in my head since a calculator was not handy. Now, if you believe that one, I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you. Paix.


 How much for that bridge Dr.G.?


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I saw a rather blurry version of the U.S. flag.


----------



## MaxPower

Mmmm. For lunch today I am having leftover Taramossalata with pita bread.

For those who don't know it is Whipped Greek Caviar with a blend of lemon, garlic and other spices. You dip the pita in and yum, yum.

Sounds gross, but you don't even taste the caviar, even though it is the most prevalent ingredient.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, twenty five dollars should get you full ownership of the Brooklyn Bridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you didn't see a doxie chasing its tail in the picture??? I have to look at it again without my glasses.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I love Greek food, but am not a fan of caviar. Now, some kosher chopped liver would be nice on a fresh toasted bagel.


----------



## MaxPower

Well, that's where we disagree Dr.G.

I really wanted to order the Octopus the other night, but I think my wife would've divorced me if I did. So I erred on caution.


----------



## Dr.G.

I first had octopus in Greece. It was caught fresh and cooked their on the beach. I did not have to pay for the meal, but gave the fisherman a dozen American cigarettes as a thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, you should go out for Greek food with my wife. She likes the foods you do, and your wife and I could go to a Jewish Deli, if she likes those sorts of foods. We will take the little one with us.....................and you and my wife can enjoy a fine Greek meal..................with all the doxies running about.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I first had octopus in Greece. It was caught fresh and cooked their on the beach. I did not have to pay for the meal, but gave the fisherman a dozen American cigarettes as a thank you.


I did not know you were a smoker Dr. G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I don't smoke, but when I went to Europe in 1972, I was told to bring a few cartons of American cigs with me and use it for trading..........or for saying thanks to a person who gave me a ride. I had an American flag on my backpack (I spent 3 months hitch hiking in Europe), and some people picked me up and asked if I had any American cigarettes. When I said yes, and I shared some with them, we were all happy.


----------



## SINC

I didn't think you would have been a smoker Marc, but I wanted to be sure!


----------



## Dr.G.

Smoking, and asthma (which I have had since I was 8) do NOT go well together.


----------



## Ena

Ah youth and backpacking in Europe. Those were the days  "In" thing to do in the 1970's. We got a student charter flight on Wardair from Winnipeg to London. Booze and lots of it was provided with dinner and after. We were quite a rowdy bunch by the time the flight was over. Thanks for jogging my memory.


----------



## SINC

Ladies and gentleman, the Dr. G. residence has a decision to make and request your assistance. Simply put, should they keep this pup, or sell it? All opinions appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I left for Munich, Germany on the day of the kidnapping of the Olympic wrestlers from Israel. I flew into Muchich over the burning helicopter (which we did not know what it was at the time). I had no place to stay in Munich, and there was chaos all about, so I took the only train ride of my trip -- one way on the Orient Express to Salsburg, Austria. From there, I headed south to Italy and Greece.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, thank you for posting this pic. Folks, we need some help in deciding whether or not to sell this pup. He is show quality, but the people who want to buy him do not want to show him. There are other pups in the litter who would make good pets (i.e., non-show dogs). This pup has captured our hearts. My wife wants to keep him, my son wants to keep him, and I am torn. Will I be forever banished from The Shang if we sell this pup...............or locked away in the attic of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies as a crazed owner of four doxies, with another six doxies if we don't sell any.

I need someone's help on this matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Van Goghs, "Congregation Leaving the Reformed Church in Nuenen" and "View of the Sea at Scheveningen," which are valued at a collective $30 million, are high on the FBI's list of artworks it wants to retrieve. Both were stolen from the Vincent Van Gogh Museum in Amsterdam, Netherlands, in 2002. 

Two men were arrested in the theft, but the paintings have not been found.

Maybe we should tell someone that they are here in The Shang??? Peter S. brought them here along with some other purchases he made at a flea market. Where is Peter these days???????????


----------



## Ena

Dr G. Only thing I can think of at the moment to say to you about selling the pup is to procrastinate. 
I got my dog when she was seven months old as the breeder was torn. She realised that she couldn't cope with so many puppies and decided to sell Java. I ended up with a lovely dog and didn't miss not having her as a younger dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, no pup shall leave the house for another 10 weeks. However, after that point, they get attached to their litter mates. My wife does not want a show quality dog to be neutered needlessly. Thus, if she refuses to sell him, which is our right, the people might not want one of the other three males that may or may not be show quality. So, I shall put you into the "procrastinate" column. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

I flipped a coin, and it somehow landed on its side. That means all 10 doxies are headed for the "Dr. Doolittle Den of Doom Animal Research Lab" somewhere in the slag heaps outside of Sudbury. They are willing to pay $2500 per dog. Let's see, that's 10 dogs times $2500...............carry the one.................add a zero or two.............Wow!!!! That is $25,000!!!!!!!!!!! And no poop to clean up. Of course, I could never live with myself knowing that the doxies were being sold to a clinic that performs goulish animal research experiements. I try NOT to buy any product that contains animal byproducts or that is tested on animals. Oh well, back to the drawing board...........................

(Full Disclosure -- The above posting was written by my evil twin brother, Cram. He has made my many postings possible, in that we can team up and post until late at night and early in the morning, since Cram sleeps in the daytime. Thus, those evil thoughts were not written by me..............sweet loveable Dr.G..............lover of doxies and other small and cute animals.)


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess it's time to pull to proverbial plug and say good night to one and all. Doxies love to wake at dawn and tomorrow is going to be sunny in the morning. So, good night and see you all tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

What's up Doc?

Um, er, that is, Night, night Dr. G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Sinc. Good morning one and all. A sunny chilly morning here in St.John's.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. We had quite a pile of snow yesterday (although nothing like Saskatchewan and Manitoba), but then rain all evening and night, and still. So the snow is gone. Not an overly pleasant day, however. Best daughter sleep night in ages, however. Only 4 true awakenings all night, and no long stretch of awake. I have officially lost the battle to get her body to understand the time change, but hey, if I get a couple of 2 and 3 hour stretches of sleep at night, that's much less of a big deal!


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, I remember these nights well. My son was the stereotypical "colic baby", and I had to carry him around the house humming various college football fight songs, which seemed to sooth him for an hour or two. Hang in there, mon ami, the end is in sight.


----------



## Cameo

Dr G - these people are not the only pet owners around. If they cannot choose another pup from the litter then they have the option to go elsewhere for a doxie pup. I agree with your wife - if this is the only show quality puppy in the litter then he should go somewhere that he can make use of his talents. They can choose another pup or look elsewhere. That is my opinion.


----------



## MaxPower

Is it really that important that the pup competes? I would think that as long as it goes to a loving family, that would be all that matters.


----------



## Cameo

When your son shows a real talent for something in particular or had some special qualities (I know that he does) wouldn't you want him to have the choice of using them to his best abilities? Loving and responsible owners/parents are first priority - but it is a shame to let chances/opportunities go to waste.


----------



## MaxPower

Are we still talking about a dog? In my opinion there is a big difference about a person and an animal.

Sure the dog may be show quality, but it isn't the end all that he competes or doesn't.


----------



## Cameo

No it isn't the end all, I agree. There may be a big difference between people and dogs but, I have always had dogs, and they have always been a member of the family. It just seems to me, my own personal opinion, that a quality or talent should be used if possible/or of one's choice. Maybe I am not wording things as well as I want to here, putting thoughts into words is not always easy. I agree with your earlier statement, loving home most important.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Not only do we have lots of snow out here, but we also set a temperaturs record with it being -29 out this morning. Yikes, where's that Bolor's blend hot chocolate?


----------



## Cameo

Bolor - I got a chill just from reading your post. -29? Yow! One hot chocolate coming up.


----------



## bhil

I agree with Cameo on this, if the family just wants a pet, then they should be able to accept any pup from the litter. Chances are if they aren't into showing dogs, they won't know the difference anyway. Let them pick a different pup and let this one go on to live his life to the fulles. If these people won't pick a different pup then they probably only want a show quality dog so they can say they have a show quality dog as a pet, and what kind of owners would they be?


----------



## bhil

Thanks for the hot chocolate Cameo, but the cold must have frosted up your glasses, I'm bhil, not Bolor. I just wanted the the special Bolor's Blend hot chocolate that can only be found here in the Shang.


----------



## SINC

The decision is simple Dr. G.

Let your wife make it and go with her heart. She sounds to me like a very savvy Doxie owner/breeder.

Better yet, it gets you off the hook.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Morning all! Not only do we have lots of snow out here, but we also set a temperaturs record with it being -29 out this morning. Yikes, where's that Bolor's blend hot chocolate?


Yikes is right! Do us a favour, bhil and keep those temps down your way. We sure don't need them in the Edmonton area. Wind chill the past few days have been -17 during the daytime. I would hate to think what they would be a -29 plus our winds of late.

On the other hand, I fully expect we too will get our taste of the deep freeze before the end of the year is out.


----------



## Cameo

Bhil - Sorry, read the post but didn't look too carefully. Bolors also a nice person too, so at least the mistake is not an insult.


----------



## SINC

If Timmins has the same type of weather, methinks Bolor is out with his snow blower! Better get more hot chocolate ready as he will be in to warm up soon.


----------



## Cameo

I feel bad now for whining about 6 degrees! Now, I will be thankful it isn't - anything yet.


----------



## bhil

Sinc I had to break out the snow blower a couple of days ago already. Our only saving grace is that they are forecasting a massive upswing in the temperature over the next couple of days, and we should (fingers crossed) hopefully see some positive numbers by the weekend.


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> Bhil - Sorry, read the post but didn't look too carefully. Bolors also a nice person too, so at least the mistake is not an insult.


I didn't take it as an insult, so nothing to worry about. 

I tend to read posts more carefully, and usually only pay attention to who posted them by a quick glance at their avatar. It really messed me up for a while when Sinc switched to his new avatar since it is so close to MaxPower's and I was still reading through the history of the Shang. It made it tricky to follow conversations between the two. That being said, I do think Sinc's new avatar is great and he should keep it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you and my wife think alike. However, in North America, amazingly there are only 13 standard wirehaired doxies pups born in the last 3 weeks -- Daisy's 6 pups and the breeder of our four adult doxies bred Abby and Jack's sister (who finished 2nd in the entire dachshund group at Westminster) who had 7 pups. Thus, if you want a standard wirehaired doxie in time for the spring dog shows (people like to start to train and show dogs as soon as they are 6 months old), then these are the dogs to get. In my mind, it is too early to tell who is show quality, but my wife seems to know.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, Cameo is correct. We shall keep the best female and (hopefully) sell the rest. Those that are show quality, will be (again, hopefully) sold to people who want to show the dogs with the intent of breeding someday. Those that just want a loving doxie pet, and don't intend to show or breed, will have a selection of pups as well. The small, the meek and the silly pups tend not to be show quality, like our little Abby. Rootie, Jack and Daisy have all established themselves with Canadian championships, with Daisy also getting her US championship points. 

We shall see. It is all so very hard since we were there at conception and their birth, and having held each one makes it difficult to even consider sending them off, even to loving homes.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, we could send out the Doxie Emergency Team (albeit with only three of the four members) to bring you some of Bolor's Blend of Beautiful and Beneficial Hot Chocolate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, very wise. This is how I figure it will happen in the final analysis. It seems as if my wife will distinguish the litter between show quality and pet quality pups. Show quality dogs will go for $1000, and the others will go for much, much lesss. We know of someone who would make a great home for one of the pups, and would love to show him, but cannot afford to pay this price. Thus, we may make an exception for this person because of the fine home and care they could provide. In the end, we shall never make any money on this litter, so the well-being of the pups will be our prime directive in sending the pups off into the real world.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son complained because it hit -2C overnight last night. He should go out west for a winter to appreciate the weather here, at least temp-wise.


----------



## bhil

Thanks for offering to send the Doxie Emergency Team, but Cameo made me some Bolor's Blend earlier. Unless, of course, you can find a way to package up some milder weather and ship it out this way with them. That would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## bhil

Dr G, I don't think you need to inflict an entire western winter on your son, just send him out here for a few choice days, maybe a week, in February and he will learn what winter is all about.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, a few years ago, we went out to Calgary (my wife is from Calgary, and most of her family is there or in Edmonton) for Christmas. It hit -23C one evening, but it was such a dry cold it did not feel like anything he ever experienced here in St.John's. We could get to -23 with a strong windchill. Still, he is no lover of the cold.


----------



## bhil

When winter is fully upon us here in SK, -23 is considered a nice day. Unfortunately there are more times than I care to remember when the temperature was nearing -40 and that's befroe the windchill, which would bring it down closer to -50.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, my fillings hurt just thinking of those temps.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, very wise. This is how I figure it will happen in the final analysis.


Why thank you Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ah, yes, the distinguished Mr. Sinc. A true gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone,

The sale of the house closed yesterday, and my half of the proceeds have come in.

For the rest of the evening, food and beverages in the Cafe are on me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, Kudos to you. Everything here in the Cafe (other than any doxie pups) is on the house for everyone.


----------



## SINC

Congratulations on the closing Sonal.

Please don't spend it all in one place. (Chez Marc that is!)


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, the full moon passed by yesterday without a peep from Carex. Maybe the potion of doxie pup pee and wild oats worked. We shall see.


----------



## bhil

Congrats on the house sale Sonal. With only four months left until the possession of our new house, it's time I started thinking about doing some more serious marketing for our house and get it sold.


----------



## SINC

What area of town are you moving to bhil? And what area are you leaving? 

Just curious as we know Regina well and still have a niece living there. Her home is directly west of the intersection of Albert St. North and the Ring Road, about four blocks. Coming in from Saskatoon in the north, we turn right at that light to her house.


----------



## bhil

We live on 7th Ave E, just a few blocks in from the eastern edge of the city, and we actually aren't moving very far, only a few blocks down from where we are right now, closer to the edge of the city. We really like the area we're in, and even the house were in, it just isn't big enough for us, so we are building a new house in the subdivision just opening up down the road.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> FYI, the full moon passed by yesterday without a peep from Carex. Maybe the potion of doxie pup pee and wild oats worked. We shall see.


We can hope, but maybe he was just contained in the west by the cold weather here last night. Only time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, bhil, only time shall tell if Carex has finally gotten over his WereDoxie curse. Now that Daisy has had her pups, maybe the curse has been lifted? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, wherever you may be.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks gentleman.

SINC, unfortunately, this is mostly being spent in one place, which is paying off my debts from the Victorian rental property I bought. I don't really recommend buying something from the proceeds of a sale that hasn't happened yet, but opportunity only knocks once.

But I have just enough left over for treats in the Cafe.


----------



## bhil

Good night Dr G.


----------



## bhil

And good night to everyone else as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. A dull day here in St.John's, but it is going up to 12C, so I am not complaining. Sunshine tomorrow, and doxie pups help to keep the spirits high.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, ladies, gentlemen, and puppies.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and thank you Sonal for the treat, it was appreciated.

bhil, I likely drive our motor home within a stones throw of your home each summer when we return to my wife's home town of Windthorst, just about 100 km down highway 48 from Whitewood. 

Had to watch carefully this morning not to step on a puppy. They're everywhere now they can see!


----------



## bhil

Good morning all.

Sinc if you were to turn left at the Superstore on Victoria just at the eastern edge of the city and drive 4 blocks, you would pretty much be at our new house. Next year on your way through you just might have to stop by for some refreshments.


----------



## bhil

Wow it sure get's crowded in here in a hurry nowadays. Is this what it was like when the land was still overrun by free range doxies?


----------



## Cameo

Yes, definately have to watch where I step - just toooo adorable.
Sonal, congratulations - hope this means that all is going forward for you.

White stuff comin down here now. To be expected I suppose. Coffee is on, muffins and fruit on the counter for anyone looking for a late breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if you only knew. A few of them have figured out how to get OUT of the whelping box, but not back IN, so we are hoping that our X-Pen arrives from Winnipeg soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, I was just writing about the X-Pen, which is a stainless steel wired mesh cage that come is sections so that we can create a large oval, circle, square or rectangle area for the doxie pups. No sooner did I hit send than the doorbell rang and the mailman had our delivery from beautiful Winnipeg. We decided not to get the electrified X-Pen, since we won't be using it to pen in cattle on the way to the slaughter house.


----------



## Bolor

Sorry for being late, but Bolor's Special Blend-o-hotchocolate really tastes good. And I got the last one of Sonal's treats. Happy for you that things are working out. Most of our snow is gone, buy I go out and start and run the snow blower every day so that it won't be too hard to start when I really need it. (no electric start)
I suppose we should be grateful that the full moon passed without incident at the Shang, but I hope Carex gets back alright.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, yes, a blower with an electric starter can be quite helpful. When I had a blower back in the mid-80's, I was told to invest in a blower with this sort of starter.


----------



## Bolor

I wish I had done that too, but the machine is 28 years old and probably not worth spending the money on. When it's really cold, I put an electric heater in front of the starter cord for a while to warm it up a bit


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we don't get the bitterly cold nights as you do in Timmins. Still, it is an easier start with the electric starter. As well, my blower was an 8HP and that is not strong enough for the wet St.John's snow. 10-12HP, with a dual-blower system is the only thing that will work effectively with out kind of snow.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> I wish I had done that too, but the machine is 28 years old and probably not worth spending the money on. When it's really cold, I put an electric heater in front of the starter cord for a while to warm it up a bit


Uh oh, do I detect a little tightness in that remark? 

Surely after 28 years it is time to retire that thing and get a new one with an electric start. You have certainly earned it Bolor!

And yes I know, please stop calling you Shirley!


----------



## SINC

> Dr. G.: Sinc, I shall go to the Shang and provide free drinks for one and all to celebrate the birth of the doxies, which made the award possible.


 This quote from the "nicer" thread. Wouldn't want anyone to renege on a promise!


----------



## SINC

I'm not sure just what mark a teacher should give the student who offered this solution to a math problem. I mean technically, isn't the student correct?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, drinks are on the house. And, because you are here, we shall serve something a bit stronger than apple juice this time around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes, semantically speaking, the student would have a case. "Find the value of x" would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is the latest CNN poll data:

Who would be your pick for sexiest man alive? 

Terrence Howard 7% 4720 votes 

Matthew McConaughey 53% 36188 votes 

Viggo Mortensen 27% 18485 votes 

Keith Urban 13% 8926 votes 

Dr.G. 0% 1 vote

Total: 68320 votes


----------



## SINC

Too bad they had not included Marc of Chez Marc's Restaurant, Emporium and Doxieville NL Enterprises in the poll. Bet he would have ranked right up there!


----------



## Dr.G.

I doubt it, mon frere. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, ever since I requested some help on the doxies and which one/ones to keep, and my joke about selling all 10 doxies to animal research, I have been getting some strong emails from PETA supporters. 

For the Record -- I love my doxies............I do not believe in animal research for cosmetics,etc..........I would sooner eat my foot than one of my doxies........and we will keep any and all doxies that we do not sell to people who could give them loving homes.


----------



## SINC

PETA = People Essentially Talking Assinine!

Wouldn't worry much about them Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

I start to worry when there is a burning dog bone on my front lawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I start to worry when there is a burning dog bone on my front lawn.


Just as long as there are not two bones in the form of a cross burning on your lawn, you will be fine.

Nighters Dr. G., et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I fear the KKK more than I fear PETA. Still, I have received no more emails so my joke about selling the "Doxies X" (as we are now calling the Fearsome Foursome and the six pups) to an animal research lab was just a stupid joke.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. A windy but balmy morning here in St.John's. It has been nearly 16C since I was out with the doxies at just after 7AM. Pups are doing well, with their range of weight being just under two pounds to just over three pounds.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning all. We had a fairly good bit of snow yesterday (nothing like Saskatchewan/Manitoba, mind you), and so everything was wait and largely pristine in the dark pre dawn hours when I first arose. Very beautiful. Strange how much of the time the world is nicest when the human beings don't muck it up, no?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I fear the KKK more than I fear PETA. Still, I have received no more emails so my joke about selling the "Doxies X" (as we are now calling the Fearsome Foursome and the six pups) to an animal research lab was just a stupid joke.


Good morning all. I find it astonishing that anyone would e-mail you about the comments Dr. G.

It was so obviously a joke. I guess some people just don't get it.


----------



## bhil

Morning all.

I don't find it hard to believe Dr G was getting emails about his joke (even though it was quite clearly a joke.) I tend to find that people who are serious activists of any type also tend towards being impulsive, excitable, and over emotional. I would almost guarranty that most of the people who sent the good Dr's emails never even finished reading the post. They probably read the first few words and got so worked up they started into their email rant before finishing reading or trying to put the post into the proper context of the surrounding posts, to see that it ws clearly a joke.

I don't begrudge people their beliefs, but I don't like it when they try to force them on other people, especially when they do it without putting any serious thought into what they are doing.


----------



## MaxPower

Clearly these PETA people are extremists with too much time on their hands. To look at a light hearted thread and assume that the good Dr. would actually consider sending the pups to Mary Kay is preposterous. They should really get their head out of their A** and take a look at people who are really intent at harming animals.

After all aren't these the people who targeted High School students with bloodied buckets of Chicken because the Col. is evil? [end rant/]


----------



## MaxPower

That actually reminded me of a time when my wife and I adopted a baby Silver Back Gorilla through the Jane Goodall foundation.

We felt good about ourselves that we were able to help a cause that would protect these endangered animals.

About a year later we found out through the news letter that our adopted gorilla was killed by poachers. After I reread the letter, I realized that our gorilla had been killed before we adopted it!!

We adopted a dead gorilla!!

I wonder how many other people were given a dead gorilla? Or our dead gorilla?

Any way the Jane Goodall foundation really left a bad taste in our mouths after that incident.


----------



## da_jonesy

P.E.T.A

People for
Eating
Tasty
Animals


or...


There is room for everyone of god's creatures... on my plate right next to the mashed potatoes. 


I jest of course, I think that there is a place for WWF, PETA, etc... however I do think their zealousness does go to far on many occasions. To that end a mocking every now and then is required.


----------



## SINC

da_jonesy said:


> I jest of course, I think that there is a place for WWF, PETA, etc... however I do think their zealousness does go to far on many occasions. To that end a mocking every now and then is required.


Agreed, but is a mocking bird, or a flip the bird?


----------



## appleturnovercanada

Hey hey,

Guess who was lucky enough to get his snow tires on his car TWO hours before it really started snowing!!!

appleturnovercanada


----------



## bhil

Hey atc welcome to the Shang!

Good timing on the snow tires, of course if you're out my way, we've had snow for a couple of weeks now, and are finally thawing out from record breaking (for this time of year) -29C temperatures a couple of days ago. And of course, the Shang is environmentally controlled so we always have nice weather here.

Pop on over to Cafe Chez Marc and help yourself to some coffee. Just be mindful of the little doxies running around.


----------



## SINC

Welcome appleturnovercanada. Nice to see you found The Shang by your fifth post. Well done!


----------



## RevMatt

Welcome, atc. Definitely going to need an explanation of that nick


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, a very true comment about the pristine nature of the natural world sans humans.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you and I know that it was a joke, but someone reading just that bit could take it seriously. Read my comments in the Castro thread. I have been getting PMs re how on earth could I now be in support of MacNutt's predictions. So, even people who know me don't realize that I am not being serious. Still, no harm done.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, MP, as I told Sinc, no harm was done, but I still felt that I had to clarify my POV online ASAP just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

da_jonesy, while I personally don't put the WWF in with the PETA group, someone is going to be watching you closely for your comment "There is room for everyone of god's creatures... on my plate right next to the mashed potatoes." Remind me to give you a table away from the doxie pups whenever you are in the Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, appleturnovercanada. Whenever you need a tow, be sure to call the Doxie Emergency Team first. We have pulled out CN trains stuck going over the Crowsnest Pass in the dead of winter. The Fearsome Foursome is short a doxie for the next few weeks, but once the pups are weaned, we shall be at full force.


----------



## SINC

I still find it very hard to believe someone would e-mail their objections. Why would they just not post in the thread like we all do?

I have never received an e-mail disagreeing with a post from a fellow member in over 7,000 posts. I have received e-mails from persons asking questions about something I had said on line and wanting further information or how to obtain something like a software program for example.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the three emails I received were not from ehMacLanders. I have come across postings I have made a year or so ago on a google.ca search, so this is the only way I could imagine that they found out what I said. Had it been an ehMacLander and the email was a direct threat, I would have turned it over to ehMax. The tone of the emails seemed to be "How can you do such a thing to your dogs?", and there were various URLs to websites about how the cosmetics industry and the tobacco industry tortures animals to test their products. So, since there were no other emails or burning crosses on my front lawn, I have not worried about these communications. 

Thanks for your concern. It's nice to have a caring older brother to "watch my back". Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone, and a special hello to atc--welcome to the Shang. Your name makes me think that perhaps we need to put apple turnovers on the menu in the Cafe.

Just saw the 4th Harry Potter movie this afternoon, and the audience was full of kids on school trips. It was great--all the kids were into it, and cheering and clapping. 

I love how the Harry Potter books are really getting so many kids into reading.


----------



## iNeedhelp

I have to ask a question that is very urgent. I will sound like a "n00b" so hang in there....What is this thread about? 

I have read through some of the posts and still do not get it...Can someone please fill me in? This thread is massive! It seems pretty good.


----------



## Sonal

The very first post by Dr. G. in this thread explains it.

But mostly: friendship, tranquility, and doxies.

Welcome.


----------



## iNeedhelp

Two more questions: What are doxies? (you guys say that a lot), and can I join the Clubhouse?.


----------



## RevMatt

I think you are already in the club. And it is not so long since I, too, had no idea what a Doxie is. You probably know it as a Daschund, or, alternatively, a weiner dog.


----------



## Carex

http://www.rit.edu/~smo4215/flash/Eggs.swf

Stress reliever (or inducer).


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, we have had homemade apple turnovers, with fresh Nova Scotia apples, on the menu since late Sept. Where have you been????


----------



## Dr.G.

iNeedhelp, Sonal expressed the main themes of this thread quite well-- "friendship, tranquility, and doxies". My grandfather might say it "a lot about nothing" and my grandmother might say "it's about a little bit of this and a little bit of that" (if you ever saw the movie "Fiddler on the Roof" you know all about my grandparents and their accents).


----------



## Cameo

This thread is all about what is good in people, it is de-stressing, fun nonsensical nonsense, caring, happy thoughts, sanity, kindness.......you get the picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

iNeedhelp, RevMatt is correct. There are no initiations, fees, dues, oaths, etc to join this club. All you have to do is come and join in the fun and friendship. As for doxies, go back about a dozen pages and see all of the pics that Sinc so kindly posted of my doxie pups, who shall be 3 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## Sonal

Clearly, Dr. G., I do not spend enough time here nor do I wear my glasses while looking over the menu.

An apple turnover to go with my herbal tea would be lovely.


----------



## Dr.G.

We even put on what I call the Sonal Cinnamon Swirl on the apple turnover. We also have your special blend of herbal tea on hand at all times.


----------



## Sonal

Excellent. Just what I need to wind down after a pretty relaxing day.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Always serving, always pleasing" is the motto of the Cafe Chez Marc. It is right there up by the sign that reads "In God we Trust, all others pay cash".


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Virginia, There is a Santa Claus

Editorial Page, New York Sun, 1897

We take pleasure in answering thus prominently the communication below, expressing at the same time our great gratification that its faithful author is numbered among the friends of The Sun:


Dear Editor,

I am 8 years old. Some of my little friends say there is no Santa Claus. Papa says, "If you see it in The Sun, it's so." Please tell me the truth, is there a Santa Claus?

Virginia O'Hanlon


Virginia, your little friends are wrong. They have been affected by the skepticism of a skeptical age. They do not believe except what they see. They think that nothing can be which is not comprehensible by their little minds. All minds, Virginia, whether they be men's or children's, are little. In this great universe of ours, man is a mere insect, an ant, in his intellect as compared with the boundless world about him, as measured by the intelligence capable of grasping the whole of truth and knowledge. 

Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus. He exists as certainly as love and generosity and devotion exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! how dreary would be the world if there were no Santa Claus! It would be as dreary as if there were no Virginias. There would be no childlike faith then, no poetry, no romance to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. The external light with which childhood fills the world would be extinguished. 

Not believe in Santa Claus! You might as well not believe in fairies. You might get your papa to hire men to watch in all the chimneys on Christmas eve to catch Santa Claus, but even if you did not see Santa Claus coming down, what would that prove? Nobody sees Santa Claus, but that is no sign that there is no Santa Claus. The most real things in the world are those that neither children nor men can see. Did you ever see fairies dancing on the lawn? Of course not, but that's no proof that they are not there. Nobody can conceive or imagine all the wonders there are unseen and unseeable in the world. 

You tear apart the baby's rattle and see what makes the noise inside, but there is a veil covering the unseen world which not the strongest man, nor even the united strength of all the strongest men that ever lived could tear apart. Only faith, poetry, love, romance, can push aside that curtain and view and picture the supernal beauty and glory beyond. Is it all real? Ah, Virginia, in all this world there is nothing else real and abiding. 

No Santa Claus! Thank God! he lives and lives forever. A thousand years from now, Virginia, nay 10 times 10,000 years from now, he will continue to make glad the heart of childhood.


----------



## Cameo

Of course there's a santa claus - he lives right here in the Shang!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Always serving, always pleasing" is the motto of the Cafe Chez Marc. It is right there up by the sign that reads "In God we Trust, all others pay cash".


And let us not forget the sign over my bar stool that reads:

"Everyone should believe in something. I believe I'll have another beer."


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I posted that editorial for my students online this evening so I thought I would again place it in the Shang. Only 38 more shopping days before Christmas, and 39 before Hanukkah. This shall be a doxie season I am sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you are the Norm of Cheers here at The Shang. Ever since I got the permit to serve draught beer, you have been a regular.


----------



## Sonal

I believe I will have another apple turnover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, fresh and hot just out of the oven.


----------



## Sonal

Mmmm.... nothing better than apples and cinnamon together.

Which reminds me--I have a lonely apple in my fridge that could quickly become part of a small apple crumble.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Mmmm.... nothing better than apples and cinnamon together.
> 
> Which reminds me--I have a lonely apple in my fridge that could quickly become part of a small apple crumble.


When I get that kind of craving, I just make some cinnamon toast. No apple, but it serves the purpose.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, you are the Norm of Cheers here at The Shang. Ever since I got the permit to serve draught beer, you have been a regular.


And as Cliff so brilliantly obsered . . .

"Well ya see, Norm, it's like this... A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members. In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But, naturally it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine. That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers."


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, you are the Norm of Cheers here at The Shang. Ever since I got the permit to serve draught beer, you have been a regular.


Any chance of a shandy? Oh, and a pickled egg would nice if there are any. Get these cravings now and again.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, you are the Norm of Cheers here at The Shang. Ever since I got the permit to serve draught beer, you have been a regular.


 Please don't say I'm Cliff Claven, Dr.G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you have never tried my cinnamon toast with a bit of apple that has been grated onto the toast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, who then is the smartest among us??? I don't drink much of anything, so I guess I am in the clod class of ehMacLanders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I am not sure what a shandy is, so you shall have to explain this food group to me. As well, since I am not a pickled egg fan, we did not have them in as well. Still, the customer gets what the customer wants here at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Has anyone noticed that the peanut shells that are thrown on the floor, sort of California style, makes it impossible for the doxies to creep up on you?? A great innovation.


----------



## Dr.G.

In that it is nearly 2AM it is truly time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all. Another day is here upon us. An auspicious day, in fact, for it is Ottawa ehMac meet day!


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. The coffee is on as well as some hot apple cider with cinnamon sticks to warm us on this chilly morning.

Later we will be serving omelets with your choice of filling along with some Belgium waffles with fresh fruit and syrups. Enjoy.

I am preparing some Baklava for those with a sweet tooth.

Pull up a chair grab a cup and relax.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, I am not sure what a shandy is, so you shall have to explain this food group to me. As well, since I am not a pickled egg fan, we did not have them in as well. Still, the customer gets what the customer wants here at the Cafe Chez Marc.


Good morning one and all and thanks for the coffee MP.

Dr. G., a Shandy as I know it is a mixture of beer and either 7-Up or Ginger Ale. I think I recall that in Britain it can also be beer and raspberry juice although I am not certain on that.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, you are a grand person for doing all of this on a morning when I slept in until 830AM (my time).


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sinc. I think that you shall be our bar tender in the near future. When we get our pub permit, I shall be opening "Ye Olde Dox and Fox Pub" alongside the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Carex

The smell of coffee is hard to resist in the morning. Thanks MP. 

Ye Olde Dox and Fox eh? Things are looking up around here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, Sinc is fond of the devil's rum, and there have been all sorts of requests for beer-related drinks, so our mock-grog (aka Bolor's blend of hot chocolate, OJ and some ginger ale) just did not cut it anymore with our patrons. Maybe the coffee boom is over. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Sinc is correct. Shandy is half beer and half Seven up. Refreshing summer drink for us lightweights who like the taste of beer but are cautious about alcohol intake.
Please, please keep offering coffee. How else are we going to kick start our hearts in the morning


----------



## Sonal

Ah, wonderful breakfast MP. Thank you.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> MP, you are a grand person for doing all of this on a morning when I slept in until 830AM (my time).


So THAT's what happened! When I got here before you, I was worried. I would have sent out the doxie search team, but since they were likely with you, I didn't think they'd be much help


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, I was up until about 2AM and the doxies decided to let us sleep in for once. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## SINC

Well another day, another 150 km on the clock and another customer we had to make a change for in mid stream. God I wish people would stop requesting additional work after the quote. What should have been done by tomorrow will now not be started until Wednesday.

Isn't it grand to be in business for yourself?

Oh well, tomorrow is CFL final games in the east and west.

I bought a case of beer and the wife is working so I will sit and watch both games and likely drink the whole darn thing between noon and bedtime!


----------



## Dr.G.

Go ESKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Go ESKS!!!!!!!!


Thankfully Dr. G., we are on the same team for tomorrow's western final.

I suspect we are on opposite side for the eastern final through with your connections to Montreal. Having never been to that city, and having conducted business in Toronto for over 30 years, I will cheer for the Argos.

But as usual the main thing is that is will be a good game with no injuries to the players.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, an Edmonton-Montreal Gray Cup Final would be fine with me. We shall see. Save a beer or two for me.


----------



## SINC

Right you are Dr. G.!

Two very light Big Rock's (Only 3.8%) will be set aside in your honour tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if I don't show up, drink one of those beers at halftime if Edmonton is ahead, and the other one if they win. Drink both at the end if they should lose..........which they won't. Trust me on this prediction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. If I am up early enough, I shall have brunch ready for everyone. If not, make due with what we have here at the Cafe. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Remember to dream of Eskimo victories only this evening Dr. G.

As for Montreal, we shall see tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning to all. I was up early this morning and have come to The Shang and done a bit of early cooking.

For those who are so inclined, there is a big pot of oatmeal on the stove and I have laid out a delicious selection of fruits with plain and flavoured yogurt.

For those who want something more traditional, there are lightly scrambled eggs with a hint of mint and finely chopped onion, red pepper and celery.

Of course all of Chez Marc's ample supply of fresh juices have been chilling overnight in the fridge courtesy of the good doctor.

Welcome to CFL eastern/western final playoff Sunday. Pull up a chair, put your feet up and enjoy the day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for taking the lead, Sinc, re brunch. Did not sleep in but we spent the morning setting up the X-Pen for the doxie pups.


----------



## Sonal

Mmmmm.... thanks for breakfast SINC. 

Oatmeal with brown sugar has always been a favourite breakfast of mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

We should get Sinc to make the first solid meal for the doxie pups. My wife has gotten in some organic goat's milk, and there is talk of some sort of rice, yogurt and some other interesting ingredients. Sinc, are you up to the task to be the Master Chef for six doxie pups???


----------



## SINC

Sure, I even have the recipe handy:

Toss all the ingredients in a big bowl, puree and put in 6 small bowls.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, their first meals are usually from a common puppy feeding pan. Bowls are too deep for doxie pups. Remember, there legs are about the length of a small match. There is a special pan with a mound in the center to help keep the food on the edges of the pan. They circle around it, and those that are not gaining weight get special feedings by themselves.


----------



## Ena

Good day from foggy Victoria. Thanks for the nourishing start to the day SINC.

Hope the TV is worth watching this afternoon with the men in over-sized shoulders running around trying to knock each other down over a funny-shaped ball


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I thought the same thing until I started to play football as a boy. Then, after the championship game in the NFL back in 1958, when my heart was broken by the New York Giants loss to Baltimore in the sudden-death overtime, I have never liked watching the game. I still like to play touch football, but not watch the game.

I shall root for the Esks for Sinc's sake, however.


----------



## SINC

it has been so warm, our lawn has started to turn green once again. Really something for November. Go Esks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is 4C here in St. John's as the sun is starting to set. So, we shall hold a candlelight vigil for a EE victory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Dr. G.

Don't roll over on a pup!


----------



## SINC

Considering I opened up this morning, seems fitting I shut 'er down tonight as well.

Night all.


----------



## MaxPower

Not so fast partner. I just came in to share a pint with you and now you're closing?? Oh well. Maybe tomorrow night.

I best hit the hay as well. I had a late night last night playing a demo of Jedi Academy. Very addictive game. I might have to get it.

I put the timer on the coffee pot for all of you early risers. I'll probably poke my head in tomorrow morning, but you may not hear from me until later. Tomorrow, if it is a nice day, I'll be hanging the Christmas lights. Then I'll pop into the Shang for some hot Apple Cider.

I rambled on long enough. Good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. The sun is trying to break through, so we may all be in for a sunny day. we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the pups sleep with Daisy in their X-Pen. My wife and I sleep in the main bed, sans doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee, MP. "Always caring, always sharing" is what we say about our patrons here in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Cameo

Imagine this.........

OUR FAVOURITE PILOT

A man was flying from Seattle to San Francisco. Unexpectedly,the plane
stopped in Sacramento along the way. The flight attendant explained that
there would be a delay, and if the passengers wanted to get off the 
aircraft, the plane would re-board in 50 minutes.
Everybody got off the plane except one gentleman who was blind.
The man had noticed him as he walked by and could tell the gentleman was
blind because his Seeing Eye dog lay quietly underneath the seats in front of him throughout the entire flight. He could also tell he had flown
this very flight before because the pilot approached him, and calling him
by name, said, "Keith, we're in Sacramento for almost an hour. Would you
like to get off and stretch your legs?"
The blind man replied, "No thanks, but maybe my dog would like
to stretch his legs.
Picture this:
All the people in the gate area came to a complete standstill when they
looked up and saw the pilot walk off the plane with a Seeing Eye dog!
The pilot was even wearing sunglasses. People scattered. They not
only tried to change planes, but they were trying to change airlines!
True story....


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all! An exciting day in my life. Yesterday afternoon I received final and irrevocable word that I have a new job! In my line of work, 3 months notice is required, so I won't start until March 1st, but it is still exciting. We will not be moving overly far, but we will be moving far enough to live more or less in the city of Ottawa. The outskirts somewhere, but with access to the transit, which is the big thing. I will be ministering to the communities of Ashton and Munster, for anyone who knows the area. I have three churches now, so this will be "only" two  Anyways, that's my exciting news for the day.


----------



## Cameo

RevMatt - Congratulations! I am happy for you. Is this in addition to the Church you are at now, meaning you will be commuting between them or are you leaving this one for the new one? I hope that makes sense - I have been going like a son of a gun all weekend repainting my house, meeting with the rest of our competition committee and getting the first competition set up and we also had a photoshoot Saturday morning as well. I am glad to get to work and get some rest.


----------



## bhil

Morning all!

Congrats on the new job RevMatt! It sounds like you are excited for the move, hopefully this is a good thing?

I had a very busy and yet completely unproductive weekend. My XBox 360 arrived, and much time was wasted playing it, with only a short time taken off to go to the new Harry Potter movie. A very enjoyable weekend, but I definetly need sleep now. I'm too old to be doing late night gaming and still come into work.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all and especially to RevMatt! It is great to hear of your new posting and it is obvious you are looking forward to your new challenges.

And Cameo, that was an amusing tale to start the day, thank you.


----------



## RevMatt

bhil - yes, a good thing. I will miss many of the people here, but it is time.

Cameo - this is a new place. I leave the current one entirely. We will be moving physically, as well, then, from our current locale in Renfrew, to somewhere on the outskirts of Ottawa, Stittsville, Kanata, Barrhaven, something like that, depending on where we can find something both likeable and affordable.

Sinc - thanks. I am indeed.


----------



## Sonal

Hey, congratulations RevMatt. Sounds like a welcome new challenge for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good story, Cameo. When my wife broght back both Abby and Jack as pups from the breeder in Chicago, the person at Can.Customs in Toronto was amazed that both pups were allowed in the Sherpa Bag and be taken under the seat. There is a regulation of only one pet on board the plane per person, as well as a seeing eye dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, RevMatt. Vaya con Dios, mi amigo.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, RevMatt. Vaya con Dios, mi amigo.


I trust that statement applies only to Renfrew and not to ehMac?


----------



## Dr.G.

??? Sinc, I was wishing RevMatt well in his new job, and concluded "Go with God, my friend."


----------



## SINC

Ah, I interpreted it to be simply "Goodbye"!

'Nother lesson learned.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it was in Spanish, but this phrase has worked its way into the venacular because of "The Magnificent Seven" movie............a classic and one of the few westerns I truly enjoyed.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., have you ever seen "The Wild Bunch"?

If not you should. 

It has a host of stars including:

William Holden
Ernest Borgnine
Robert Ryan
Edmond O'Brien	
Warren Oates
Jaime Sánchez 
Ben Johnson 
Emilio Fernández 
Strother Martin 
L.Q. Jones	
Albert Dekker
Bo Hopkins	
Dub Taylor 
Paul Harper
Jorge Russek.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes, I have seen the Wild Bunch. Great cast, but the Magnificent Seven had more of a plot that I liked, and a strong cast as well.


----------



## Bolor

Congrats Revmatt on your new posting. My son lives in Barrhaven and prices there are pretty high. Good luck on the house hunting. I missed the last couple of days but got caught up on the news here at the shang. Sorry I missed those delicious brunches on the weekend but I'll have a hot chocolate for now


----------



## Dr.G.

A Bolor Special, as it has come to be known, coming right us..............free of charge, of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure if anyone noticed, but this morning we passed 80,000 views here in The Shang thread. That is amazing!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we have two, maybe three of the six pups sold. My wife and son are pressuring me to agree to keep two (one male and one female). Then, we also have to keep any of the pups that don't sell. We shall see.

We might be naming one of the pups after Sinc. Of course, this honor is not because of Sinc being an honest, strong, trustworthy and good human being. It has more to do with eating and sleeping habits. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

I guess MaxPower doesn't sound too good for a doxie pup eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, our only non-doxie dog, a terri-poo cross, is called Max. One of the pups "powers" his way to the "Dairy Queen" (aka Daisy, his mom), but we call him "Shaq", as in the way Shaquille O'Neal muscles in towards the basket when he has the ball.


----------



## Ena

RevMatt. Well done on the change in your life. Hope all goes smoothly for you and yours.

Quick visit for a cuppa before I head out to take the dog for her daily sniff and amble as it's foggy again here today. I like to get our daily constitutional in before it gets dark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, don't lose your dog in the fog, Ena.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, wherever you are tonight. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, an up and down day here. Just got back from the meeting where I officially resigned at this place, or gave my 3 months notice to be more accurate. An emotional affair. This isn't just another job after all. The down news was earlier in the day, though. My wife noticed that our daughter is missing a largish piece of one tooth. We have no idea how or when it happened, other than very recently. The news from the dentist is that on the one hand, she miraculously managed not to damage the nerve, but on the other hand, did damage the tooth enough that it will die. Teeth die slowly, but we've been told two years at most, or right around when she turns 4. Before that it will turn grey and then black. There is nothing that can be done to save or fix it. So our beautiful munchkin will be short a tooth for 3-4 years or more until the adult teeth come in. Since her teeth will likely come in before her vanity, she probably won't mind, but the thought is upsetting me greatly. Top front tooth.
Anyways, such is life. I shall work on my funeral for tomorrow to some degree, and then go to bed. Night, all.


----------



## SINC

Perhaps working on the funeral tonight will take your mind off the problem of your little one's tooth.

Looking at it in the bigger picture and burying someone's loved one tomorrow might help you to appreciate the loss of a tooth is nothing compared to the loss of the family you serve tomorrow.

Wanna bet she grow up to be the "belle of the ball" at her grad?

Besides, every Dad or Mom takes it "personal" when something goes wrong. Not so. More likely it is God's will.

End sermon.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, don't lose your dog in the fog, Ena.


Simon and Garfunkel song reference? Or am I reading in something that's not there? 

Keep my dog on a leash when we're out. Leash is leather with the clip as the only metal part. Ends are woven somehow to create the loop on one end and hold the clip at the other. Was made by lovely and patient older fellow who sold them for next to nothing where he taught dog obedience classes. Simple but beautiful thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, everyone. Sunny and 7C here in Canada's far east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, although Simon and Garfunkel graduated from my high school four years before me, no, I was not making a reference to a song by S&G.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, one and all. The snow is back! Guess winter might actually be here...


----------



## bhil

Morning all!



SINC said:


> Besides, every Dad or Mom takes it "personal" when something goes wrong.


This is too true. My wife and our daughter were out getting groceries last week, when my wife turned to grab something off a shelf, our daughter tried to stand up in the cart and fell out backwards. It being winter she had on a large parka that completely cushioned her fall. She is perfectly fine, but I think it will take at least a couple of months for my wife to recover.


----------



## bhil

RevMatt, sorry to hear about the snow. When we had our unreasonably and unseasonably cold snap last week, Dr G and Sinc shipped some of their nice weather west and east respectively, and we are still enjoying the benefits, plus temperatures all week!


----------



## SINC

Good morning from a warm and pleasant Alberta. Not sure why Ma Nature is treating us so well this month. I just hope she doesn't make us pay for this later in the winter.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning everyone. I came in for a cuppa hot chocolate and some warm and fuzzy conversation.

I became president of the local unit of the Canadian Cancer Society. We are the northern-most part of the Northeastern Ontario Region. I figured this job was going to be easy, but was I wrong! There is more to this job than just chairing a few meetings a year. It's fun though and I am really feeling useful. 

Our unit has the highest revenue raised per capita in our region. We provide approximately 60,000 kms per quarter transportation to clients requiring treatment. Our unit covers an area from Hearst to Engleheart which is a distance of 450 kms with Timmins approximately in the middle. We have 9 branches in communities along the way.

It's a large area to cover, but I plan to visit all the branches to help with volunteer recruitment and development. That's what has been keeping me busy lately.


----------



## SINC

Attaboy Bolor! An important undertaking and we salute you for your volunteer efforts.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, I have experienced what you went through so I can say recovery is possible, but one is always super cautious from now on. I am this way with my son, who is now 19 and taller than I am. Ever the protective parent.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are a sunny 11C here in St.John's. I am going out to work in the garden, getting it ready for next spring. The grasss never stopped growing yet, but I don't mind mowing the lawn. In the dead of winter, this lawn will be under a few meters of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Bolor, on your new position. Many will be helped because of your efforts.


----------



## bhil

Congrats on the new position Bolor! Sounds like they picked the right man for the job. Good luck.


----------



## bhil

Dr G, I was a little overprotective before the incident, now my wife is a little more cautious than me.


----------



## RevMatt

Congrats, Bolor!


----------



## Carex

Keep up the good work Bolor. We participate in the yearly 12 hour relay for cancer here (5 years running) and our totals keep climbing. We are shooting for $5K this year for our team.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Morning all!
> 
> This is too true. My wife and our daughter were out getting groceries last week, when my wife turned to grab something off a shelf, our daughter tried to stand up in the cart and fell out backwards. It being winter she had on a large parka that completely cushioned her fall. She is perfectly fine, but I think it will take at least a couple of months for my wife to recover.


 MP jr. has had his share of falls this week. All under the watchful eye of Dad.

My son loves any thing and everything related to the kitchen. I was preparing dinner on the weekend and he wanted up to watch. I couldn't cut and hold him at the same time so after a while I decided that he could sit on the counter to watch me (I had him off to the side with my body against the counter with his legs around me.

I had to move slightly, he decided to move as well and fell. It wouldn't have been so bad if I didn't try to stop the fall. Instead of landing on his feet on the floor, when I reacted to him falling, I pushed him into the counter, resulting in him banging his head.

Just last night he decided to climb onto the chair onto the kitchen table. I had my back to him for a second (the little guy can move), misjudged the table and boom. He was on the floor. No worse for wear, but I felt horrible that I wasn't paying attention and it was the second time this week I was negligent. Mom wasn't home at the time, and this morning he was pointing to the table saying "fell off". I'll get busted eventually. Then I'll go to the dog house.

BTW, good job Bolor. You'll excel at it I'm sure.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for all the kudos. Much appreciated. I'm rather enjoying meeting all the people. The real heart breakers are the children that get cancer. They certainly didn't do anything to deserve it.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, it goes with the territory of being a parent. Somehow, the children survive even if the parents are wrecks by the time they hit 19. FYI, my son turned 19 in mid-October.


----------



## Dr.G.

I want to name the doxie pup in the two pics "Sinc" in honor of Sinc, and because this pup always walks into the dish of goat's milk and honey we are serving them, and needs to be washed off in the sink. Sinc suggests "Splash", and my son wants "Willy" (as in Silly Willy), and my wife wants "James", because of the white stripes on his chest (which you can't see in the pic) that seems to form a "7" -- thus, James short for James Bond. You all be the judge. Does this pup look like a Sinc, Splash, Willy or James??? Other names will be gratefully accepted and considered.

Thanks to Sinc for loaning us the use of his server space. Merci, mon frere.
http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/puppy1.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/puppy2.jpg


----------



## Cameo

We manage to survive parenthood. Somehow.
When my oldest was about 16 months I was heavily pregnant with twins.
I had taken him upstairs to change his crib - I bend over to tuck in the sheets and he makes a beeline for the stairs. I was within a couple mm's of grabbing him but he tumbled down the stairs. In a panic I checked him out and picked him up and promptly burst out bawling when I found him okay.
He laughed his head off at me. Darn lucky I didn't go into labour then and there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, somebody up there likes you and was watching out for your son.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, although Simon and Garfunkel graduated from my high school four years before me, no, I was not making a reference to a song by S&G.


Dr. G.
Your sentence "Ena, don't lose your dog on the fog, Ena" is so much like the lyrics in "Fifty ways to lose your lover" by S&G. 

http://tinyurl.com/co5m6


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I now see the point you were trying to make. However, I don't pronounce "dog" as I do "fog", so this was lost on me until you explained it to me. Pardon my denseness. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, I now see the point you were trying to make. However, I don't pronounce "dog" as I do "fog", so this was lost on me until you explained it to me. Pardon my denseness. Paix.


So, Dr. G., just how do you pronounce the two words?

To me they rhyme, dog and fog, even if they are dawg and fawg with a southern accent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a south Georgia accent pronounced "dog" as "doeg" (say "doe" and put a "g" on to this word). Dawg is a NYC dog, and fog is like log which is like bog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Dawn and Doxies come early in our house these days. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Nighters, Dr. G.

Until the morrow . . .


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, I now see the point you were trying to make. However, I don't pronounce "dog" as I do "fog", so this was lost on me until you explained it to me. Pardon my denseness. Paix.


Absolutely unecessary to ask for a pardon, so don't do it again  

A pleasant and safe middle of the week day to all for tomorrow; especially the wee ones.


----------



## RevMatt

And a good night from the Ottawa valley.


----------



## Carex

Good way to start the morning for all you easterners. Yes Alberta is east of us too. 

"Friend! How sacred the word. Born in the heart of God, and given to man as a treasure from the eternities - no word in the languages so heavily freighted with meaning.

Mother! That dearest name is lost in the sphere of Friendship for I have seen a mother cast off her child, but a friend does not know how to cast off or turn from.

I am a crank on the subject of Friendship. With one friend I would count myself rich; to possess more than one, I were rich beyond comparison. A friend is a priceless gem for the crown of life here and cherished star in memory forever."

- Cyrus S. Musbaum


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning." Well, it was a red and windy sky this morning as the doxies tore around Churchill Park. They love running with the wind at their backs, ears flapping in the "breeze". It is when they have to turn around and head into the wind that they mope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, the "wee ones" are doing quite well. They are getting more like puppies with personalities than merely little furry feeding machines.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, morning. A beautiful, if cold, morning here. I have to take the car in and get the snow tires put on it shortly. Another day of driving tomorrow, and I expect it to be in a snow fall, so 'tis past time. Glad to hear the Doxies are growing personalities. That will make them that much hard to part with, of course, but I suppose you've had time to get ready for that.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Another beautiful day out today. Unfortunately, Mother Nature is slowly overtaking Dr G's and Sinc's efforts to share their nice weather. The temeratures forecasted to start dropping today, and the snow starts flying again tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all from warm and sunny Alberta. We broke a record yesterday and very well may again today. Who could ask for anything more?

Been editing my column for the past couple of hours and just sent it off the the paper. Another week done!


----------



## Bolor

Carex, thanks for sharing that. A beautiful thought indeed.

Sinc, I was somewhat envious when I saw golfers playing yesterday in Calgary. I'm happy for you and enjoy it while you can.

I really need that Bolor Special this morning ... yumm. I hope you all have a good day


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, I had not thought of the fact that some of these doxies shall be destined for other homes. Luckily, one of the homes is just across the street, and the other is just around the corner, so two of the doxies shall not be far away. However, one shall be downtown and the others.........................not sure yet. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, I am trying. We are at 9C and going up a degree or two, so we could send you at least +5C. Would that help?


----------



## Dr.G.

Starbucks wanted to buy the Bolor Special recipe, but they would also want exclusive rights to selling this fine blend of hot chocolate only at selected Starbucks outlets, and at $5 a mug. I told them "fuhgedaboutit". Bolor's comfort is worth more than the $27,932,892.82 US they were willing to pay for this secret blend.


----------



## Sonal

Absolutely Dr. G. The comfort and well-being of a friend is priceless.

It's not quite cold enough in Toronto to need Bolor's blend of hot chocolate, so I will stick with my herbal tea blend for now.


----------



## bhil

Any little bit will help Dr G. I know it eventually has to snow, but if we can manage to keep the temperatures reasonable that makes it tolerable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, don't laugh, but you special herbal tea blend is being coveted by millions of people in California. It seems to be a new age elixer, but I just put together something as you requested, and now, we are getting requests to set up Cafe Chez Marc Tea Rooms all over California.


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with a chance of flurries for Regina, bhil. Thus, you are spared what Bolor is experiencing.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for not giving up the Bolor Special. The price is pretty handsome though. Perhaps we could sell it and with the money come up with a new formula and some comfortable club chairs for Chez Marc?

Sonal's green tea blend should remain exclusive to Chez Marc however.


----------



## MaxPower

If the masses agree Bolor, I will start marketing the Bolor Special.

In the meantime, have one on me (not literally ).


----------



## Carex

I love skiing!


----------



## Dr.G.

To: Mr. Max Power
From: The Law Firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe
Re: The Rights to the Bolor Special Blend of Hot Chocolate

Please be advised that the Cafe Chez Marc holds any and all rights to the secret blend of cocoa and other secret ingredients that constitute the Bolor Special. Any attempt to market this blend, without the expressed authorization of the Cafe Chez Marc, is strictly prohibited.

Respectfully submitted,
Lord Jason Jinglestars, QC


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> I love skiing!


I'd watch it but nothing happens??


----------



## Carex

I had the same problem Sinc. I think it is "windows-centric". When I tried at home, the "play" button they mention did not show up on OSX Safari. It shows up in Windows at work. Oh well.


----------



## SINC

Carex, I switched to Firefox, then chose WMP and away he went!


----------



## Bolor

There are a lot of cool videos at that site. Check them out


----------



## Ena

Bolor said:


> Thanks for not giving up the Bolor Special. The price is pretty handsome though. Perhaps we could sell it and with the money come up with a new formula and some comfortable club chairs for Chez Marc?


Provide a blanket or two with the club chairs and people won't want to leave. 
On second thought, that happens without club chairs


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Provide a blanket or two with the club chairs and people won't want to leave.
> On second thought, that happens without club chairs


Since they started serving beer at Chez Marc, it's tough to leave most nights!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Since they started serving beer at Chez Marc, it's tough to leave most nights!


 How about I belly up next to you Normie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you know we have a three drink limit, and NO ONE is allowed to drive after even one sip of beer. The doxies are too short staffed to pull the sleigh, but comes winter, with 10 strong doxies and Max in the lead, the doxie dog team will be in full force to take any and all home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, we have some of the finest knitted blankets in North Amercia here at the Cafe Chez Marc. We provide men and women in rural areas very good wages to knit our blankets. This way, they are able to remain in their rural communities and not only earn good wages, but do so while maintaining their dignity and self-respect.


----------



## MaxPower

Don't worry Dr.G. I will enssssshure SSSSchink doeschn't drive. *hic*

I love you man.

*thud*


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, we need to watch you, in that after only two Shirley Temples you are like this??? I can just imagine you after a beer or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

You mean there was nothing in those Shirley Temples???  

I guess I can drive SINC home then.


----------



## Sonal

Hmmm... seems like I may have missed the Last Call for Alcohol in the Shang.

Ah well.... I came in for my tea, anyway.


----------



## Carex

Tea it is, oh elegant one. 

Night one and all. I will put the chairs up and sweep the floor. Hope the coffee is strong in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Warm rain today, with 11C here in Canada's far east.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, yes, you could have driven Sinc anywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, your coffee shall be strong and bold this morning whenever you arrive, just as Sonal's tea shall be mellow and enlightened.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must go now to get ready for this afternoon's gala Thanksgiving Day (US) dinner for one and all. It is my way of showing you ALL how thankful I am for being able to share a bit of my life in a bit of your lives. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Lots of driving, and my alarm clock slept in for once, so I am late. Have a great day. Thanksgiving for some, I believe, so enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, drive carefully and drop on in for our gala Thanksgiving Day meal. I am having it catered this year, since I shall be taking the home cooked meals to the homeless shelters and to those seniors who are "shut-ins" throughout ehMacLand. If I was back in the US I would be doing this, as I did in university. So, if I am not there, enjoy yourselves. Those in need take priority over those here in The Shang.


----------



## Bolor

must ... have ... hot ... choc ... olate ... so ccccold ... lotsa ... snow ... tired........ from ....... shovellllllll


----------



## SINC

Quick, someone grab a hot chocolate for Bolor.

Good morning from a still mild Alberta. What a bonus!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, help is on the way. Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning from snow-surrounded Toronto. 

Heavy snow all around me and only a light dusting where I live--just enough to make everything snow-covered and beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, maybe the mayor of TO will have to call out the military................or, if there is a really bad strorm, the Doxie Emergency Rescue Squad.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> RevMatt, drive carefully and drop on in for our gala Thanksgiving Day meal. I am having it catered this year, since I shall be taking the home cooked meals to the homeless shelters and to those seniors who are "shut-ins" throughout ehMacLand. If I was back in the US I would be doing this, as I did in university. So, if I am not there, enjoy yourselves. Those in need take priority over those here in The Shang.


 Will there be turnips served Dr.G.??

I LOVE turnips.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Quick, someone grab a hot chocolate for Bolor.
> 
> Good morning from a still mild Alberta. What a bonus!


 I would, but I've been ordered by some cold blooded, heartless Lawyers to stay far away from the Bolor Special®.

Even my mentioning it may get me in hot water.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, we have two types of fresh NL turnips, which I too came to love when I came to NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, you were "requested" not to try and sell this special blend for the Bolor Special. You may drink all you want, and as per our agreement, it is without charge. So, drink up, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, we have two types of fresh NL turnips, which I too came to love when I came to NL.


 Then make mine a double helping please.

And stufing. Lots of stuffing.

And turkey with gravy.

Aw heck. I love all that food.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, you were "requested" not to try and sell this special blend for the Bolor Special. You may drink all you want, and as per our agreement, it is without charge. So, drink up, mon ami.


 Thanks Dr.G.

Just don't send the preverbal hounds on me again. I've had all I can take with Lawyers these days.


----------



## SINC

Mmmmm, did someone say turnips? My very favourite veggie, especially when mixed 50/50 with its root cousin the carrot and then mashed with some Becel or butter.

And how about butternut squash? What is a Thanksgiving without it? Halved and roasted in the oven with a strip of bacon atop is to die for. Even vegetable marrow is a treat using this method.

I love Turkey type foods. I could eat it every darn week and never tire of it.


----------



## MaxPower

For the US Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G, I don't know about the city, but looking at the snow coming down right now, I may need to call the Doxie Emergency Rescue Squad. 

My ice scraper is buried between layers and layers of stuff that was moved out my old house, but hasn't quite made it into my new place yet. 

The price of procrastination is not cheap.


----------



## Carex

Stop it you guys you are making me hungry and it is still 1.5 hours away from lunch here!


----------



## Bolor

I hope some day that we may share a cup of the Bolor Special® MP, but in my absence please help yourself. The good doctor is looking after us extremely well and we certainly don;t want to upset him.

Sonal, I have stocked up on ice scrapers. Please take this one with you and remember us poor souls in the north every time you have to use it


----------



## Bolor

Good to see you all scrubbed up again Carex. Glad the Doxies didn't mess you up too badly


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, re the request for stuffing, this might interest you. It is from cnn.com

Stove Top stuffing co-creator dies at 74

Wednesday, November 23, 2005; Posted: 8:17 p.m. EST (01:17 GMT) 
EVANSVILLE, Indiana (AP) -- Ruth M. Siems, a home economist who helped create Stove Top stuffing, a Thanksgiving favorite that will be on dinner tables across the country this year, has died at 74.

Siems, who worked for General Foods for more than 30 years, died November 13 in Newburgh, Indiana, after suffering a heart attack in her home.

Siems helped develop Stove Top in 1971 while working at General Foods' technical center in White Plains, New York. She was listed first among four inventors when the patent was awarded in 1975 for the quick and easy way of making stuffing without actually stuffing a turkey.

Kraft Foods, which now owns the Stove Top brand, sells about 60 million boxes each year around Thanksgiving. The five-minute stuffing comes in several flavors, including turkey, chicken and beef.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, re you comment "Just don't send the preverbal hounds on me again", I have no intention, or ability, to make the doxies verbal. Thus, they shall remain at a "preverbal" stage. However, we could send the proverbial hounds from hell, the "Fearsome Foursome", over to your house. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife does wonderful things with butternut squash, from treats like you describe to a soup that is to die for.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, the Doxie Emergency Rescue Squad is on the way.


----------



## jicon

There's a horrible funeral preparation joke somewhere...

Quick and easy stuff to make however. Kudos to Siems.



Dr.G. said:


> MP, re the request for stuffing, this might interest you. It is from cnn.com
> 
> Stove Top stuffing co-creator dies at 74
> 
> Wednesday, November 23, 2005; Posted: 8:17 p.m. EST (01:17 GMT)
> EVANSVILLE, Indiana (AP) -- Ruth M. Siems, a home economist who helped create Stove Top stuffing, a Thanksgiving favorite that will be on dinner tables across the country this year, has died at 74.
> 
> Siems, who worked for General Foods for more than 30 years, died November 13 in Newburgh, Indiana, after suffering a heart attack in her home.
> 
> Siems helped develop Stove Top in 1971 while working at General Foods' technical center in White Plains, New York. She was listed first among four inventors when the patent was awarded in 1975 for the quick and easy way of making stuffing without actually stuffing a turkey.
> 
> Kraft Foods, which now owns the Stove Top brand, sells about 60 million boxes each year around Thanksgiving. The five-minute stuffing comes in several flavors, including turkey, chicken and beef.


----------



## Dr.G.

jicon, she will be dealy missed.


----------



## Sonal

Bolor, I had a friend of mine recently move back to Timmins from Toronto, and with every weather report from you I understand that decision less and less. 

I don't know how you do it, but I am amazed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I too am amazed at the harsh conditions that Bolor reports back. According to Environment Canada, they are ALL truthful. The only harsh weather we get here in St.John's is snow. The year we got 21 feet was the same year that Mel Lastman called out the federal troops to help TO. When we get that sort of snow fall, I ask my neighbor's 12 year old son if he wants to earn $10 to help me dig out my driveway. I think Sinc posted some pics on the old ehMacLand server of what we looked like in the middle of that winter, when we passed the 15 foot snowfall mark. I look back upon those now and still cannot believe that we had that much snow (e.g., 5 feet of snow in 13 days...................not including the drifting).

Still, this posting is meant to lift the spirits of Bolor. He is a stronger person than I when it comes to the cold.


----------



## SINC

I never could quite warm up to Stove Top stuffing. Somehow, try as she may, the lady never did match my wife's homemade stuffing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have to agree with your comparison. Still, when I was a single parent and my son asked for stuffing, this saved the day for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Happy Thanksgiving Day to all of you. I trust you enjoyed the meals catered by "Turkeys R Us". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Ah, apple pie and ice cream for dessert tonight. Yes!


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G., I think the trickiest part of dealing with snow in Toronto is finding a place to put it. We're pretty packed in many areas of the city--where do you put the cleared snow so that it doesn't impede crowded sidewalks, heavy traffic, and wipe out what little parking there is?

15 feet of snow, and the city would just stop functioning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, they push it onto the lawn of people, and they truck the snow from downtown to the harbor and dump it in there. The year we had the 21feet of snow from Dec. to April, it was considered the most snow that any major city had received in Canada EVER. Some record.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, one and all, from the beautiful, snowy Ottawa Valley. We got at least a bit more than the projected 10cm yesterday. The perfect day for all the driving I had to do yesterday  Supposed to be 5 or more and raining starting Sunday, so I have elected not to shovel the snow. Might as well enjoy it while it's here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, RevMatt. Luckily, you seem to get dry snow in the Ottawa Valley. This time of year, we would get wet slushy snow. 

Still, today, the fog has lifted and it is 11C with the sun trying to break through the clouds. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

We have enough snow to make lots of slush - which makes some of the roads at bit messy to drive in this morning. Took me 40 minutes to drive my son to work this morning.

Hope Bolor has warmed up and is snug and comfy with some hot chocolate.
I would have loved to stay cuddled in bed this morning.

We put up our christmas tree in the office and I bought a pile of stuff at the dollar store - so the tree is packed and pretty now. Decorated my bosses office at bit and tinseled up my desk. I LOVE christmas - it is the decorations, colours and lights that do it for me. And I love trying to find or make something unique for those I care about.


----------



## SINC

Good morning! Another fine day here in the west at -5 on the way to +8 in the sunshine.

One installation to get ready for today and then it is off to do some Christmas shopping.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! I hope everyone had a good [American] Thanksgiving yesterday. It sounds like there was quite a featst, sorry I missed it. I hope Dr G took my share and gave it to someone who truly needed it. 

Sinc, while you're out doing your Christmas shopping, why don't you do some of mine for me?  I need to find my wife a present, and I haven't a clue what to get her. Anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas, Cameo. Let me be the first to wish you this today.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, actually, there was nothing left, which is fine.

I have my Christmas shopping completed, and now I have to start in on Hanukkah shopping, which starts this year on Boxing Day.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you Dr. G. I wish you and your family the very best for the holidays as well.

I of course, wish everyone in the Shang Happy Holidays !


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it won't be long before Santa and Hanukkah Harry start their trips to make all the boys and girls of ehMacLand a bit happier.


----------



## SINC

I'm tempted to start hanging the decorations in The Shang, but I shall wait until December 1st!


----------



## Carex

> I have my Christmas shopping completed,


OK, that's just not right. What are you going to do on the 24th of December if you don't have to shop????


----------



## SINC

Yeah, I mean what else is there to do at 4:30 p.m. on the 24th?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I am actually late with my Christmas shopping, in that it is usually finished by Remembrance Day. By the end of this weekend, I shall have my Hanukkah shopping completed, so that I do not have to go near a mall.

On the 24th, we usually have our traditional Christmas Eve get together with friends and neighbors. Everyone is running around and so we offer a bit of respite and good cheer for those who are frantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, be my guest in hanging up the decorations on Dec. 1st. I shall have all of my wrapping done by then so it will put me in the right spirit, since I hate to wrap gifts.


----------



## MaxPower

This year I am going to do all of my shopping online.

A little heavier on the Credit Card, but worth it if I don't have to step into a mall.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, a man after my own heart. I hate malls. I don't mind downtown stores, because one gets to walk outside from store to store. I have not been to the West Edmonton Mall, or a mall that size, but I hate these monster malls that are spread out in all directions.


----------



## Bolor

Sonal, the winters get a bit long and sometimes they are bitterly cold but the people here are pretty great (Think shang members). We don't get flooded out, no tornados, no hurricanes and no monster snow storms. For example, Barrie gets much nastier weather than we do. Once the snow comes, it usually stays and we don't have slush to contend with. In my cross country skiing days, it was great because waxing didn't have to get too fancy until the spring season.
What does your friend do that they would come up here? If they like to hunt, fish, snowmobile or ski they should like it fine.
Now, having said all that, I'm tired of shoveling already. At least the snow was light and fluffy this time around.


----------



## SINC

Bolor, my signature came to mind when I read your last post!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, a man after my own heart. I hate malls. I don't mind downtown stores, because one gets to walk outside from store to store. I have not been to the West Edmonton Mall, or a mall that size, but I hate these monster malls that are spread out in all directions.


 Dr.G. You should go to Vaughn Mills, just North of Toronto some day. This Mall is a Monster.

My wife was in the mall at one of her stores (she's in Loss Prevention) before the mall was opened and it took her 45 minutes to walk from one end to the other - with no one in the mall!!!  I can't imagine it full.

Vaughn Mills


----------



## MaxPower

Bolor said:


> Sonal, the winters get a bit long and sometimes they are bitterly cold but the people here are pretty great (Think shang members). We don't get flooded out, no tornados, no hurricanes and no monster snow storms. For example, Barrie gets much nastier weather than we do. Once the snow comes, it usually stays and we don't have slush to contend with. In my cross country skiing days, it was great because waxing didn't have to get too fancy until the spring season.
> What does your friend do that they would come up here? If they like to hunt, fish, snowmobile or ski they should like it fine.
> Now, having said all that, I'm tired of shoveling already. At least the snow was light and fluffy this time around.


 Bolor,

Two Words.

Snow Blower.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, no thank you. I shall stay away from such malls. Merci.


----------



## Bolor

MP, I have a snow blower but todays snowfall didn't warrant taking it out. The snow was light and fluffy. I used it yesterday, though, with the 30 cms on the ground. After the snow plow came by, I cleaned up most of the neighbourhood. Other times I'll push the snow to one side (depending on the wind direction) then blow it over the snow bank rather than lift it.

Sinc, our country here is fairly flat. (not as flat as yours tho') so it is not nearly as challenging as say Canmore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we sometimes get that sort of snow here in St.John's.................and then it rain...........then it freezes............then it snows some more.............then sleet will coat all of this.......................all within half a day. Thus, there are times when a snow blower just can't make it through all of this mess.

Still, it is nearly midnight and it is still over 11C here.


----------



## Cameo

Well, I am popping in and out - been a very busy couple weeks between working and repainting my entire house. One more bedroom and some doors, trim to do.
Done before Christmas. Will bring the tree up this weekend - let the cat get used to it and hopefully bored. I know I am dreaming but.........

Guess the puppies are growing like weeds. Would love to see pictures of them playing together. Yes, that was a hint.

Good Night Dr G - as you say dawn and doxies come early - or in my case dawn and kitten come early enough.

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you would not believe how much the doxies have grown, and how much they are moving about the X-Pen. People who saw them a week or two ago are amazed at how much they have developed. I think my wife now wants to keep two of the six, so with a couple sold that leaves two to go. 

Paix, and say good night to your kitten, Gracie, for both the pups and yours truly.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess since I have already said good night to Gracie, I should say good night to one and all here in The Shang. See you later...............since it is already Saturday here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I too shall wrap it up for another day. Sweet dreams all.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all. I had a great sleep and woke up early so popped into the Shang and got the coffee going. Hot chocolate too in case Bolor is shovelling again this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. 

Sinc, great coffee. How is Life treating you these days, my brother?


----------



## SINC

Morning Dr. G.!

Life is good. We have our health, a warm, comfortable home to live in, ample food, transportation, good jobs, great friends, three Mac computers, (five if you count our daughter's two), beer in the fridge, wine in the rack and hardly any snow. We also have a dollar or two left over to give to those less fortunate than we.

Yes, life is good.


----------



## RevMatt

Thanks for the coffee, Sinc. And good morning, all. Fresh snow is falling in significant amounts, but drifting down in the picturesque fashion of fairy tales, and not descending upon us like some avenging storm god. Forecasts for tomorrow are noticeably less warm, raising the possibility that the snow will actually stay this time. And tomorrow is the first Sunday of Advent, meaning that my professional life is already geared up in to high gear, and will approach stupid shortly. The house is full of healthy people, however, and that is a good thing.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Coffee SINC. Just what I needed.

My wife couldn't sleep last night, so she decided to keep me up longer than I wanted to and then MP Jr was coughing all night so I was up frequently checking on him. He was up at 7:30 so I got up with him while I let my wife sleep.

Oh well such is life. Thank goodness for good coffee.


----------



## singingcrow

Bolor isn't the only hot chocolate drinker here. Glad you've got some brewing.

Good morning all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, glad to hear that all goes well with you and your family. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Singingcrow, our Bolor Special is one of the finest hot chocolates in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## singingcrow

It is great, nice and creamy, and is that REAL cocoa?

This got my stomache going. Time for some breaky and maybe some work...

Enjoy this fabulous Saturday everyone. There's a sense of peace in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, singingcrow, that is real organic cocoa, grown in our own environmentally friendly plantations, which are owned and operated by family farmers who are paid good prices for their crop so they are able to pay their workers good wages. As well, NO children are employed on these plantations, thus allowing them to go to the free schools we have set up to help all the children become proficient in literacy and numeracy.


----------



## Ena

Good Saturday from the left coast. 
Was waiting for coffee to be ready this morning and saw some street people coming out of the church hall across the street where they'd spent the night. Sure makes me count my blessings after coming close at one time to losing a home and another to losing my job.


----------



## iNeedhelp

Good Afternoon folks!

Sorry, I'm a little late. How is everyone? It's snowing non-stop here in Toronto!


----------



## Cameo

It has been snowing - lightly - all day here in Kitchener too. Thought this was supposed to be going away - calling for rain tomorrow and then snow again for Tuesday or Wednesday. Oh, well, guess winter is on it's way.

Nice thrill - showed a friend how to do something in Photoshop - and she sends me something she did with the technique - and WOW!!!! I am floored by what she did, absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, as the old saying goes, "There but for the grace of God...." I grew up quite poor as a boy, so I have some perspective, but while we came close to being evicted, it never happened.


----------



## Carex

Ena, batten down the hatches, we are headed for a cold snap this week, west coast style. Lows of -7 to -8 predicted for early in the week. I hope that the folks you mentioned are prepared. I know I'm not!! 

At least it isn't supposed to snow!!


----------



## SINC

Time to put away the shorts is it Carex?


----------



## Carex

It seems like it. I do it under protest. We had to scrape windows on the car this morning. What a pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall have to get used to making Sunday brunches that help to provide strength and energy for shovelling snow from the sounds of it. No snow is in sight for St.John's, but one never knows at this time of year.


----------



## Ena

Carex. Thanks for the weather warning. Better go stock up on essentials........... change for the bus  Sounds really silly but I don't drive when it snows here. Just too dangerous with people not knowing how as it snows so infrequently.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I'm with you, in that I don't drive in the snow unless I absolutely have to on any given day. Of course, what would cripple Vancouver for a month is a heavy snowfall for us here in St.John's, and by the next day, everything is up and running again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Since Christmas day falls on a Sunday this year, I suggest that we hold our traditional Sunday brunch on Boxing Day, which is also the first night of Hanukkah. Thus, we could start off with a fine Monday morning brunch, and then relax until sundown (about 4:15PM here in St.John's) for the candle lighting of the first candle of Hanukkah and then have a meal of latkas and other treats. Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

I finally got my Quicksilver upgraded to Tiger today. The superdrive is "iffy" as it sometimes sees a CD and sometimes not.

A friend who is still the computer guru at my old paper has found me a new superdrive by Lacie for $139 and a new Maxtor 240G HD for $104.95, so I will be up at opening tomorrow to rush out and buy them before the big game. Should be a great machine once I get these two new parts installed.


----------



## Cameo

Well, I will grab the last of the hot chocolate, make sure everything is cleaned up and I am going to grab my book and head to bed.

I have left the coffee ready to go - one only has to turn it on in the morning.
There's fruit in the frig and some muffins in the breadbox for those who want to nibble in the morning. I arranged to have the newspaper delivered early for those that want to cuddle up in a quiet corner with a paper and a doxie.

Good Night Dr G

Nite all.


----------



## bhil

Evening all, I'm out of town with my family visiting my parents for the weekend, but I thought I would pop in and say hi. Have a good weekend everyone and I'l talk to you on Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Cameo. You would not believe how much the doxies have grown in these past four weeks. They were born four weeks ago on Sat., and I had to stay up with Daisy all night to make sure she did not go into labor with #7. Since her first pup was stillborn, we were not going to take any chances. Still, we now have six healthy pups who are just starting to feed from a pan as well as nurse. 

So, if anyone wants a real treat, let a two to three pound doxie pup sit in your lap and go off to sleep. 

Good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning! I've set out the muffins, fruit, toast, yogurt and lightly scrambled eggs for all.

Up and at 'em everyone, it's Grey Cup Sunday in Canada, and you all know what that means.

It's party time!

I took the time to hang an Eskimo banner in The Shang this morning and in the interest of fair play, I hung a Montreal banner too. (Just slightly smaller as it was the only one I could find  )

So break out the cases of beer, bottles of wine and for you folks in Saskatchewan, the Rye of course!

Edmonton by 3.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all.

Great brunch, Sinc. Merci.

Edmonton by 9.


----------



## winwintoo

Sinc, are you trying to be funny? Everyone knows that football season ends in Saskatchewan at the end of October - unless we have the Grey Cup here of course   

Speaking of Grey Cups in Saskatchewan - ever since the league took a chance and granted us the honour of hosting the cup a few years ago, we've had nice weather right up until Christmas!

I'm putting together a proposal to have the Super Bowl moved here next year and that will mean we'll have great weather until at leas the middle of February!

Maybe if we get the opening of baseball season moved here too, and the NHL playoffs, we could dispense with winter altogether - now there's a thought!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Sinc, are you trying to be funny? Everyone knows that football season ends in Saskatchewan at the end of October - unless we have the Grey Cup here of course


As one who was born and raised in Saskatchewan, I am only too familiar with the end of football season there. I travelled to Regina for every game in the 60s and had the good fortune to know both Ron Lancaster and Hugh Campbell, whom I still see occasionally at Eskimo games.

After all, I did know Saskatchewan's preferred drink, non?


----------



## Sonal

MMmmm..... brunch. Thanks SINC.


----------



## Carex

Thanks for brunch.

Go go Esk-ee-mo!! My team is out so I take the next best option. 

We are biding time until the "Grey Cup Party and Chili Cook-Off" which a friend of ours hosts every year. There is still time to enter!!


----------



## Carex

I'm the warm up act tonight at the What's Up Dachs Comedy Club. What do you think??

Two antennas met on a roof, fell in love and got married. The ceremony wasn't much, but the reception was excellent. 

A jumper cable walks into a bar. The bartender says, "I'll serve you, but don't start anything." 

Two peanuts walk into a bar, and one was a salted. 

A dyslexic man walks into a bra. 

A man walks into a bar with a slab of asphalt under his arm and says: "A beer please, and one for the road." 

"Doc, I can't stop singing 'The Green, Green Grass of Home.'" "That sounds like Tom Jones Syndrome." "Is it common?" " Well, It's Not Unusual." 

Two cows are standing next to each other in a field. Daisy says to Dolly, "I was artificially inseminated this morning." "I don't believe you," says Dolly "It's true, no bull!" exclaims Daisy. 

An invisible man marries an invisible woman. The kids were nothing to look at either. 

I went to buy some camouflage trousers the other day but I couldn't find any. 

I went to a seafood disco last week...and pulled a mussel. 

What do you call a fish with no eyes? A fsh. 

Two termites walk into a bar. One asks, "Is the bar tender here?" 

A vulture boards an airplane, carrying two dead raccoons. The stewardess looks at him and says, "I'm sorry, sir, only one carrion allowed per passenger." 

Two fish swim into a concrete wall. The one turns to the other and says "Dam!". 

Two Eskimos sitting in a kayak were chilly, so they lit a fire in the craft. Unsurprisingly it sank, proving once again that you can't have your kayak and heat it too. 

Two hydrogen atoms meet. One says "I've lost my electron," The other says, "Are you sure?" The first replies "Yes, I'm positive." 

Did you hear about the Buddhist who refused Novocain during a root canal? His goal: transcend dental medication. 

A group of chess enthusiasts checked into a hotel and were standing in the lobby discussing their recent tournament victories. After about an hour, the manager came out of the office and asked them to disperse. "But why," they asked, as they moved off. "Because", he said, "I can't stand chess-nuts boasting in an open foyer." 

A woman has twins and gives them up for adoption. One of them goes to a family in Egypt and is named "Ahmal." The other goes to a family in Spain; they name him "Juan." Years later, Juan sends a picture of himself to his birth mother. Upon receiving the picture, she tells her husband that she wishes she also had a picture of Ahmal. Her husband responds, "They're twins! If you've seen Juan, you've seen Ahmal." 

Mahatma Gandhi, as you know, walked barefoot most of the time, which produced an impressive set of calluses on his feet. He also ate very little, which made him rather frail and with his odd diet, he suffered from bad breath. This made him???????.. (Oh, man, this is so bad, it's good)..... A super calloused fragile mystic hexed by halitosis. (bet you start humming it)

And finally, there was the person who sent ten different puns to her friends, with the hope that at least one of the puns would make them laugh. No pun in ten did.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, forget the warm up act, you can be this month's headliner.


----------



## Sonal

Carex, I have a saying for you:

Incorrigible punster. Do not incorrige.


----------



## Cameo

(sound of audience clapping) That was great - only I thought I left that kind of humour at home with my dad..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex has a humor that actually gets someone to think and it does not put down anyone in a malicious manner.


----------



## SINC

Well, I enjoyed them Carex!


----------



## Dr.G.

See, Sinc is a thinking person and liked this humor. I rest my case, your honor.


----------



## Bolor

I laughed until I cried


----------



## SINC

Grey Cup countdown to kickoff 1:59.


----------



## SINC

Wow, that was a long time down folks! Nice to be back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you were correct in your Grey Cup prediction. EE by 3 right on the nose.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Wow, that was a long time down folks! Nice to be back.


That was some long down time. I almost got the shakes from my ehMac withdrawal.

It's good to be back home though.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good evening all, It's been SUCH a long time!

I hope everyone is doing well. It looks like the Christmas shopping has begun. I saw Abby putting her paw print on her Christmas list on the way in. Have you finished your lists yet?


----------



## Ena

Evening all. Nice of the doxies to warm up the blankets before people drop in. 
Great to be back. Felt longer than it was.


----------



## SINC

Over 24 hours without ehMac and some are suffering from withdrawal. Yikes. Anyway, good night all, see you in the morning. (You likely noticed by now I am an early to bed and early to rise kind of guy!)


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Wow, what a scary time that was, looking at the sad little sign denying we access. Hope all is well. We are having spring here, verywarm temps, lots of rain. Hope you enjoyed winter whle it lased!


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Wow it looks like I picked the perfect time to be away for the weekend. I come back and there's a freshly upgraded ehMac! Thankfully the Shang was still exactly the way we left it!

Well, I've got a looooong planning session to go to, so I just popped in to say hi.


----------



## MaxPower

Ugh. What a miserable, miserable day today.

Cold, rainy and damp. My favourite. At least we have the doxies to cuddle up with and keep us warm.

And I put another pot of coffee on, some hot chocolate for Bolor, and tea for Ena.


----------



## ladyred

Morning everyone ..

just put on some more coffee for everybody ..:clap: 

It is a cold wet damp windy day here in Belleville today ..

wish I did not have to work today ..felt like pulling the covers over the head again ...:baby:


----------



## winwintoo

Well, here in Regina, I can't hear the wind whistling through the air conditioner so it might be a good day, if a bit on the cold side.

I'm in the midst of launching a new product related to my latest hobby/obsession and while I think my product is a good one, I don't have the resources to fully protect my design and I'm afraid that as soon as I release it into the wild, someone else will begin mass-producing it and reaping the benefits.

What to do - sigh.

I have several "inventions" kicking around and no funds to develop them further.

Can you tell I have trust "issues"?  

More coffee that's what I need.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning all from chilly Alberta. while there is no snow it feels like winter.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. Thanks for the hot chocolate MP. It s oh so good for a damp morning.


----------



## Cameo

winwintoo - I have the same problem - an idea I am finding ways to produce but I have been warned from another that she has taken her product into a store only to have them refuse hers but copy the idea and sell it. So, if you find the way to protect your stuff let me know and I will do the same for you.


----------



## Cameo

I just wanted to stay in my jammies and slippers today, toodle around with a hot cup of tea and maybe decorate the tree as the kitten so far has totally ignored it. That I am sure will change once the baubles go on.


----------



## singingcrow

Hot chocolate for me too please!!! 

I took two days off and it felt kind of weird, but I finally started my Arabic studies. I'm soooooo excited...hmmmm, I don't seem to be able to use the emotions???... anyway, as I was saying, I'm sooooooo excited!!!!

There must be something going on astrologically, because I too wanted to stay in bed - not a normal thing for me.

I hope all is well here.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> winwintoo - I have the same problem - an idea I am finding ways to produce but I have been warned from another that she has taken her product into a store only to have them refuse hers but copy the idea and sell it. So, if you find the way to protect your stuff let me know and I will do the same for you.


I had an unrelated idea that I posted on a Yahoo group - it is very innovative in the world of Polymer Clay - I was excited and wanted to share it. Since it was a "technique" as opposed to an "invention" sharing was the proper thing to do.

My expectation was that people would take the technique and adapt it to their own uses and within a month I'd be seeing articles about it on HGTV - I wasn't expecting anyone to give me credit.

But then this morning, I get an email from the same group where I first posted my idea. The email was posted by someone who has never posted before and I've certainly never communicated with and she's posted to this group and about a dozen others, quoted my whole original post (with no identifying information other than my first name) and states that SHE HAS MY PERMISSION TO REPOST!!!

Can you imagine how furious I am?

I don't care if it got reposted, what I do care about is her blatant lie that she somehow knows me well enough to have my permission.

ARRRRGGGGHHHHHH

More coffee, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Why not go online and refute her statement that she had permission. It may not have your name on top but she her lie is still made public. She shouldn't get away with that - I too would be furious.

Another coffee coming up


----------



## Sonal

Looks like I slept through most of the outtage--down for the count from a migraine. Withdrawal, perhaps? 

If you're pouring coffee, Cameo, I'd love a cup.


----------



## Cameo

Sure thing Sonal - it is hot and tasty and with a drizzly morning that is just what we need. It's on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, yes, the doxies have all put in their Christmas and Hanukkah requests. Ten of everything for Christmas, and then ten of everything for the 8 nights of Hanukkah. Add Max, the mutt, to this list and I should just get a gross of everything (I think that 12 X 12 = 144 = a gross).


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, the pups are just now able to generate a bit of their own warmth, but it is still cute to see them all curled up together.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, your spring weather is on the way here tomorrow. It is currently a sunny 3C, but tomorrow it might hit a sunny 10C. We shall see. The doxies are able to go outside and play, but the pups can only run around a puppy-proofed kitchen.


----------



## RevMatt

RevMatt said:


> Morning. Wow, what a scary time that was, looking at the sad little sign denying we access. Hope all is well. We are having spring here, verywarm temps, lots of rain. Hope you enjoyed winter whle it lased!


Note to self - drink caffeine, THEN post. Sorry about that, folks. I must go speak to my fingers about their poor performances now...


----------



## SINC

Either that or enable the "check spelling while you type" option in Safari under spelling in the edit menu.

I know it saves me every time!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G.,

Have you named the doxie yet?

If not, how about Macnutt? He looks like a Macnutt to me. He'd probably like that. (Macnutt that is)


----------



## Carex

Don't curse the poor beast.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo and Cameo: The best way to protect your ideas is of course to go to a lawyer and talk to them about copyrights and patents. That can get expensive though. Another way you can try to protect yourself from theft of your ideas is to put it all down on paper (or burned to a CD or whatever) and mail it to yourself. Do not open the letter when it gets too you, but put it away in a safe place unopened. The post office will stamp it with a date when it is sent, and an unopened piece of mail is technically (I think) federal property. After that if you talk to someone about marketing your idea and they attempt to steal it, you can take them to court and submit the unopened, federally dated, envelope as evidence that the idea was originally yours, sueing for all lthe profits for the sale of your product. This of course isn't as good of a protection method as seeing a lawyer in the first place, but it should work.


----------



## Carex

Good idea bhil. My Shower Beer Can Holder With Suction Cup may see the light of day yet. 

But I need a catchier name.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Good idea bhil. My Shower Beer Can Holder With Suction Cup may see the light of day yet.
> 
> But I need a catchier name.


How about "Bower Buddy!"


----------



## Cameo

Now that you bring that up bhil - I remember someone else saying something about that some time ago - thank you. You are brilliant


----------



## Carex

Bower Buddy?? Don't you mean Shower Buddy? 

No, that wasn't a proposition.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, so far we have given them identifying names -- Shaq (because he muscles in on the food tray), Lefty (because his left foot has a bit of white fur), James Bond (because he has a 7 made from white fur on his chest) and Late for Dinner (because he was the last pup born, 4 1/2 hours later than anyone else, and has no white markings), Sally Fourth (because she was the 4th pup born) and Miss No White (Snow White, for short, because she has no white markings). 

We still need 6 nautical/maritime names to go with our kennel -- Harbour Deep.


----------



## Carex

Nautical names, hmmmm? How about NL centric names.

"Lord Tunderin By-Jesus Bye" That's catchy.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Either that or enable the "check spelling while you type" option in Safari under spelling in the edit menu.
> I know it saves me every time!


Thanks SINC! I didn't know that option was there. 

Daughter brought her latest boyfriend over to meet me today. Dog and cat liked him so I guess he passed the approval test


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Thanks SINC! I didn't know that option was there.


Always giving, never taking!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, that name is of a religion theme. "Lord Tunderin By-Jesus Bye" is not very nautical.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

*Moi!*

Don't post much other than in The Shang so I'll put my mugshot up here. Pushing submit button and overcoming shyness


----------



## RevMatt

And a good evening to one and all. nice mugshot, Ena, you look like an Ena. And that is a good thing


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. A fine sunny morning here in St.John's, so we are sending it eastward. Bon Jour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, a fine picture of a fine lady.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> We still need 6 nautical/maritime names to go with our kennel -- Harbour Deep.


How about Beacon?

My Dad owns a Marina (Beacon Bay) and one of the Dogs we used to have was called Beacon.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, one and all. Coffee, tea and hot chocolate for everyone! This weird, weird winter just keeps on rolling. As one of the nice old ladies at my study group pointed out, we should probably expect this strange warmness to continue until January 23rd, what with all the hot air that will be blowing between now and then. She was too polite to mention this thick, insulating layer of BS that is being heaped upon us, but I suspect that it's a factor too


----------



## SINC

Good morning all!

Nice clear picture Ena, thanks for posting so we can now put a face to the name.


----------



## bhil

Carex said:


> Good idea bhil. My Shower Beer Can Holder With Suction Cup may see the light of day yet.
> 
> But I need a catchier name.


I see my suggestion will benefit mankind, it was worth making.  And on that note, I just mailed myself the perfect accessory idea: Straw With Rubber Stopper, that will plug the beer can hole to stop shower water from getting into the beer, yet still let you drink it. Together we shall make a fortune. :clap: 

I still need a catchier name too.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> I still need a catchier name too.


The Strawper?


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> Now that you bring that up bhil - I remember someone else saying something about that some time ago - thank you. You are brilliant


Thanks for the compliment, but not all credit goes to me. I grew up with a father who was a lawyer, and my brother is now a lawyer working with him, so I've had a bit of exposure to this type of thing all my life. Hmmm? I wonder what they would think if they knew I was out giving advice on how people can avoid going to them?


----------



## bhil

Ena said:


> Don't post much other than in The Shang so I'll put my mugshot up here. Pushing submit button and overcoming shyness


Great picture Ena. Since SINC restarted the mugshot thread, I have been watching especially close for people from the Shang since I spend the majority of my time in here as well. Glad to put one more face to a name.


----------



## bhil

Since I'm already on my fourth post of the day it seems kind of strange to say this, but good morning all! Iguess I should have said tat before I started replying to everyone.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> The Strawper?


Perfect SINC, thanks! Now I just need to wait for Carex to get his idea marketed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, bhil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, bhil........and Sinc........and Ena..........and MP...........and RevMatt...........and Carex................and singingcrow...........and Margaret...................and Sonal....................and Cameo......and, of course, our own Gracie.

Still very sunny and 9C here at 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got my Christmas lights out this afternoon...............and my fingers are NOT cold. First time that has happened to me.


----------



## Cameo

Good Afternoon. Been busy creating our christmas card for work. Also working on a postcard for mail outs, but waiting for someone else to send 
me a design that I want (he has already done it, no use duplicating) and then that is finished as well.

I haven't come up with any other names yet Dr G. Will work on that too.

Had our panics yesterday trying to work out schedule for three people for judging and dates for the school we have our meetings at to judge for our first competition. With the season and other restrictions this was a major coup as peoples scedules were all over the map. So now, everything is done and tomorrow night will be our first judging. We started so long ago to try and get things together and it still came down to just under the wire.

Have to get out and start my xmas shopping too. And decorate the tree. Paint one more room and some trim - and my four bedroom townhouse will be completely repainted. I need more time.............................

Bhil - I still think you're brilliant.

Ena - it is nice to put a face to a name. Nice picture too. My mug is in the mugshots thread - the only pix I have that are anywhere decent are when I am dressed up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, glad to hear that "The Way of the Doxie" is brining your a sense of calm during these stressful times. 

No names yet, but we need to get something ASAP. If they are to be registered, we need official names to go along with the name of the kenel (Harbour Deep). My wife wants to keep a boy and a girl pup now, and we might have all the rest sold. My favorite, Miss No White (aka Snow White by the neighborhood children) might be kept or sold. It will be hard to part with her if she is sold because it it to someone just outside of St.John's. One may be headed to Nova Scotia, one may be sold to someone in downtown St.John's and one is going across the street, with one possibly going around the corner. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

What?

A whole afternoon and no one visits The Shang?

For shame people. We need your input on important issues.

Like hot chocolate and expresso and family and friends and fun and frolic and peace and tranquility and harmony and doxies.

Well, maybe enough about doxies for a bit, but hey, I could be wrong!


----------



## winwintoo

I need a boost, had a bit of bad family news today and Grandma B is weeping inside.

A nice cup of hot chocolate would be nice!!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

SINC. Couldn't get here before now. Sorry. Was busy giving people their daily ablutions, getting them up, putting them down for naps and then getting them up again. A short version of a day in my job.


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> I need a boost, had a bit of bad family news today and Grandma B is weeping inside.
> 
> A nice cup of hot chocolate would be nice!!
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Hope the visit here gives you at least a small boost Margaret


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> No names yet, but we need to get something ASAP. .


Do the dogs have to have long names with the kennel name last like my dog: Argus Hot Sweet Java Kentanna ?

Dam's name is: Argus Sweet Lacey at Kentanna

Sire is: Cambridge Ozzie Osborne. 
Sire's name still makes me chuckle


----------



## Carex

Nautical dog name: "My Mom Owns A Boat" Catchy eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a day without doxie talk??? That is like a day without Sinc, Cameo, Ena, RevMatt, Carex, MP, bhil, et al. Still, if the tribe has spoken, who a I to speak otherwise.


----------



## Sonal

*polite cough*

Excuse me.

Though I haven't been around as much as I'd like these days.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Hey if there is one thing I'm good at, is that I read every letter from Jack informing me about the latest news here in the Shang, regardless of what I'm doing.


----------



## Sonal

Clearly Jack is not so good at reporting back... How are you AA? How's high school treating you?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I need a boost, had a bit of bad family news today and Grandma B is weeping inside.
> 
> A nice cup of hot chocolate would be nice!!
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Always remember you are among friends in The Shang. All together now, group hug for Margaret!


HUG!


----------



## AppleAuthority

I'm doing well Sonal, and you?

High school is good, a bit exhausting at times, but nonetheless the different things it offers makes up for, well, homework  Last night I had quite a bit, but on a regular basis it isn't too bad.

So what has Jack missed in his letters?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Always remember you are among friends in The Shang. All together now, group hug for Margaret!
> 
> 
> HUG!


Thank you for that, I feel better now.

Tomorrow has to be a better day, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Jack hasn't said anything about what you've been up to, AA, but glad to hear you're doing well.

I'm still settling into my new place, but doing well overall.


----------



## Sonal

Definitely, SINC--I second the motion for a group hug for Margaret.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well I've been quite busy between school, and various other projects. Glad to hear everything is good here.


----------



## Carex

Hug


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I missed you, as did those little warm furry things that I am not allowed to talk about any more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I shall wish you a special "good night" to help ease your mind and soul somewhat. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess it is time to say good night to everyone else. Let us think kindly to those in need tonight and think peaceful and comforting thoughts about these friends of ours here in the Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to you, as well, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good night as well to you Dr. G.

Now, who else is still awake?


----------



## AppleAuthority

I'm awake, but on my way to bed.


----------



## SINC

Night AA. I'm gonna hang out for an hour or two!


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - I hope tomorrow is a better day for you. Our thoughts and best wishes are with you.

Between being busy at work, painting and our club stuff I am beat. So, I shall say nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm awake.............and have been for the past hour and a half. A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's. Currently, it is 3C but going up to 9C again like yesterday with blue skies. Great day for the races...........and I don't mean the doxies races.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. It is much too early here to comment on our sunrise although we are supposed to have sunshine today.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! AA good to see you back around the Shang. REmember when life gets hectic, it always helps to take a few minutes to relax in the Shang. I hope Margaret is doing better today, but just in case, group hug!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all, I'm feeling better this morning. Family problems are still looming large, but I can't do much about them so I'll just get on with my day.

I've decided to go ahead and launch my new product today. I'm working on a webpage and waiting for the sun to rise so I can take pictures of it - flash on my digital ruins pictures - I'll keep you posted.

Thank you all for the group hugs, I slept well knowing I was not alone.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you are feeling better this morning, Margaret. We were going to send out a doxie pup your way just in case. There is no sadness allowed when holding a doxie pup. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. I'll chip in on the group hug, though I'm not much of a hugger type normally. Hope all is well with everyone else. Busy, busy for me right now, of course...


----------



## SINC

Well folks, I did promise I would begin to decorate The Shang today and being a man of my word:


----------



## SINC

Now that the wreath is on the door, let's add a tree outside the door:


----------



## SINC

Now how about a couple of trees inside The Shang:


----------



## SINC

Oh, and we can't forget a snowman on the lawn for the kid in all of us:


----------



## SINC

If you have a favourite decoration you wish to hang, feel free to join in here anytime folks!


----------



## SINC

And now for the stockings:


----------



## SINC

Let's prop the Santa doll in the corner:


----------



## SINC

Some candles and a few more ornaments will add to the ambiance:


----------



## winwintoo

A nice start on decorating Sinc, I need to make a foray into the storage room this morning, maybe I'll haul down the tree and other decorations and set them up - bring some cheer into my apartment.

You're all invited for coffee and Christmas cake on Sunday afternoon to view the decorations and share some holiday stories. Sorry I can't offer anything stronger, but you can bring your on nog and I won't object.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

So ring the bells and beat the drum to start the Christmas spirit:


----------



## Bolor

I'm having a tough time getting into the Xmas spirit. The local radio station is starting to play Xmas music but it isn't helping. It is a bit early though. We only have a skiff of snow on the ground (not that it is a bad thing)

Keep a stiff upper lip winwintoo. With all the love and hugs from the group, it had to help. Sorry for missing out on the group thing but I'll add a single one.....HUG
That felt nice.

Nice pics Sinc. Keep it up and maybe I will get in the spirit 
Pass the hot chocolate please.


----------



## Bolor

I accept your kind invitation wwt. Thanks


----------



## SINC

Now enjoy the tranquility of The Shang:


----------



## RevMatt

I assure you you don't have enough tranquility for one in my line of work at this time of year, but I appreciate the effort, none the less. As the season drags on, I shall attempt to keep my grumpiness out of you enjoyment  (that's the same promise I make my wife every year...)


----------



## Carex

Is the decorating all finished?? Excellent. I don't like the decorating part but I do so enjoy the end result. 

Is that a mistletoe I just walked under?? Nice try Sinc, I know you've been eyeing me up, but I'll wait for one of the fair ladies to show up thank you very much!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, when you wrote "but you can bring your on nog and I won't object" did you mean to say "but you can bring your own dog and I won't object"? If so, I truly appreciate this. With 5 adult dogs and 6 pups in our house, there are not too many people who are inviting us ALL over. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, RevMatt, I have just the thing to bring you into the spirit of the day and to "lick" away your feelings of gloom. It is........................wait for it, drum roll please.....................a doxie pup. One for each of you. Hold one of them for a minute, let them lick your cheek, and all your cares and sorrows will melt away. Trust me on this claim...........it IS true.


----------



## bhil

Nice decorations SINC! We started ours at home last night but only got as far as getting the tree up and putting the lights on. Now that you've got the Shang done, maybe you want to swing by and finish up my house for me?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, when you wrote "but you can bring your on nog and I won't object" did you mean to say "but you can bring your own dog and I won't object"? If so, I truly appreciate this. With 5 adult dogs and 6 pups in our house, there are not too many people who are inviting us ALL over. Merci.


Sure, bring them all over - and bring some nog too if you like!!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Carex, I don't remember seeing SINC putting up any mistletoe. I thin it was put there by the doxies so they have a reason to pin people down and lick them for a while.


----------



## Carex

A truly torturous experience. Would you rather be pinned down and licked by baby doxies, or bit to death by baby ducks?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Cameo, glad to hear that "The Way of the Doxie" is brining your a sense of calm during these stressful times.
> 
> No names yet, but we need to get something ASAP. If they are to be registered, we need official names to go along with the name of the kenel (Harbour Deep). My wife wants to keep a boy and a girl pup now, and we might have all the rest sold. My favorite, Miss No White (aka Snow White by the neighborhood children) might be kept or sold. It will be hard to part with her if she is sold because it it to someone just outside of St.John's. One may be headed to Nova Scotia, one may be sold to someone in downtown St.John's and one is going across the street, with one possibly going around the corner. We shall see.


Dr.G.

Did you not see my post with a name suggestion??

Beacon.

Not to be confused with Bacon.


----------



## bhil

Mmmmm . . . bacon . . . drool.

How about Wave Dancer? More of a boat name I know, but it's the only thing that pops into my head.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, if I only had a way of posting the latest pics, you would see why I feel that they would be an instant stress reliever. Talk about cute!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, sorry, I missed seeing that name. Beacon shall be thrown into the fray. We has Harbour Deep's Figgy Duff for one male, and The Rose of Harbour Deep for the female we might be keeping. The Beacon of Harbour Deep sounds quite good. Merci.


----------



## Carex

The Mizzen Mast of Deep Harbour??


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, our kennel is Harbour Deep. What is a 'Mizzen Mast'?


----------



## RevMatt

Mizzen Mast is a nautical terms, referring to one of the masts on a sailing ship. The middle one, if I had to guess which one .

edit-follow up thought - you could also go for poop deck, on that same theme. Not sure it would work for a show dog, but would make small boys laugh hysterically


----------



## Carex

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mizzen-mast

Arrrr. I thought an old salt such as yerself would know such a term. Tis nautical is all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, RevMatt. I checked it out myself. So many masts. I think we will call him "Bob".

Fore-mast - the first mast, or the mast fore of the main-mast. 
Sections: Fore-mast lower — Fore topmast — Fore topgallant mast 

Main-mast - the tallest mast, usually located near the centre of the ship. 
Sections: Main-mast lower — Main topmast — Main topgallant mast 

Mizzen-mast - the third mast, or the mast immediately aft of the main-mast. Typically shorter than the fore-mast. 
Sections: Mizzen-mast lower — Mizzen topmast — Mizzen topgallant mast 

Jigger-mast - the fourth mast, although ships with four or more masts were uncommon, or the aftmost mast where it is smallest on vessels of less than four masts. 
Sections: Jigger-mast lower — Jigger topmast — Jigger topgallant mast


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks also, Carex. Same site, an minute apart. Amazing when you think that you are on the other side of this great country of ours.


----------



## Dr.G.

You folks not in St.John's right now are missing a beautiful sunset. It is still just over 9C, and, as the old saying goes, "Red sky at night, sailor's delight."


----------



## Carex

Technically, I thought of it first, since it is only 11:44 in the morning here and you didn't think of looking there until 4:15 pm your time.


----------



## Cameo

There Dr G - you just named a pup - sailors delight of Harbour deep.


----------



## Carex

Thank you for clarifying Cameo, at first I thought you meant "It is still just over 9C, and, as the old saying goes" which would be a little difficult when giving the dog commands.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, if I only had a way of posting the latest pics, you would see why I feel that they would be an instant stress reliever. Talk about cute!!!!


I will use my imagination - I've never been a pet person, but I like other peoples' pets and some of them seem to like me which I find strange because I tend to ignore them.

My son's family has a bassett hound that I occasionally babysit. When they returned from one trip, he climbed into my car and seemed to think he was now my dog - the whole week I sat with him, the closest we came to interacting was him standing patiently at the door until I noticed and opened it for him   

I'm have a good day by the way. Getting some jobs done that I've been putting off.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, that is a grand idea. Merci. Say hey to Gracie for me as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, doxies and bassetts are all part of the hound group, but are quite different. A huge doxie weighs less than a small bassett hound. Still, a doxie pup is precious. Of course, I am biased, but the reaction of neighbors has confirmed my thoughts.


----------



## winwintoo

I just made some rice pudding and a nice cup of green tea - would anyone care to join me - it's sure hitting the spot!!



Take care, Margaret


----------



## Moscool

'evening all. Not posting much at the Shang these days, but that's because my biz has taken off (no, it's NOT spring water  ). Today was a 12 hour day in the office followed by another 3 or 4 hours at home. Makes a whole difference when it's yours! (Hang in there MaxPower!)

Am lurking though, although the pace of Doxie shorties (not the dogs, the messages) makes it hard to keep up


----------



## AppleAuthority

Moscool, it's always awesome news to hear a business is taking off, especially one of your friends'. I hope the best, my friend.

I would like to say thanks to everyone in the Shang for always giving me a warm welcome. I know I'm not here nearly as often, but it certainly is amazing to drop in here at any time and receive greetings that lift spirits. I really appreciate it! Especially after dealing with tedious work!

I heard someone talking about decorations. I have an ornament of a Golden Retriever in a lovely red hat that I'd like to add to the tree .


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, some green tea would hit the spot just now. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, how are you??? I miss logging on in the morning to discover that you have posted a few hours before I have even gotten online. Being a few hours ahead of use here in NL has its advantages, n'est pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, any and all dog or cat ornaments are fine here in The Shang. Of course, this being the pups first Christmas, I must keep them away from the tree. You know how doxies love pine trees.


----------



## winwintoo

Get one of those upside down trees that you hang from the ceiling and then they can't reach it  

Glad you enjoyed the green tea - It keeps things running smooth.

I've had a good day.

Got a web page up for my new product and decided to have some fun with it.


If you can figure out what it is, I'll send you one free! But you have to be pretty accurate. It's going to sell for $25 CAD.

Take a care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, a wise idea, but my wife is a traditionalist. It has to be a real tree that fits into our stand. Of course, last year, the doxies got more gift than anyone human in our family.............and that was with only five dogs. Now, with 11 dogs in the house, we are going to be Dog Toy City. Luckily, at least four have been sold to good homes.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have an early day full of meetings, so I shall say good night to one and all. Someone else shall have to start the coffee, since I shall only have time to take the doxies out to Churchill Park, help to feed the doxies, play with the doxies, shave/shower/dress and then it is off to all-day meetings. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Good night Dr. G and everyone else, I think I'm going to call it a night too.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Wow, everyone is down early tonight!

Oh well, I'll hold down the fort.


----------



## Ena

Quick visit to let you know I'm home safe and sound (most of the time) 
Started snowing at noon today but just a dusting remains tonight. Pretty sight as it's so unusual here. 
Speaking of decorations. Before the days of spray on snow for indoor Christmas trees our family used shaving soap made up in a stiff batter.


----------



## Cameo

G'nite all.

Winwintoo - do you want a pm with my quess? or just post my guess?

Ena - Glad you are home safe.

Sinc - hold the fort - above all else the Shang must go on!


----------



## Carex

Just hope it doesn't turn into the Alamo!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. A quick one to get the coffee going. The Shang shall stand. Remember the doxies....................or is that Remember the Alamo? Whatever, have a good day one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, a bit of a nip in the air today and not much improvement is expected. Still hardly any snow, just another dusting. Cleared the walks with a broom yesterday.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning from the snowy once again Valley. Coffee is a good thing, it will go well with my brown sugar-laden cheerios


----------



## bhil

Morning all!

SINC we have that nip in the air too, and the forecast has it lasting as far as they care to guess about the weather, however, they have flurries listed through the weekend as well, so while we may not have much snow yet, we shall see come Monday.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all.

The sun isn't quite up yet, so I don't know what kind of day it's going to be, but I need to get out and do some running around regardless of the weather.

Thanks for putting the coffee on. I have some leftover rice pudding - I think that will be my breakfast  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

Coffee..... need...coffeee.

Was up late last night working on some iPhoto projects. Hope to use them for Christmas presents.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 1PM here in St.John's, and all is well. Is that one bell or two to ring for 1PM?


----------



## Carex

Ask not for whom the bell tolls.


----------



## Dr.G.

They toll for thee.............


----------



## Dr.G.

430PM here in St. John's and it is 6.3C and very dark.


----------



## SINC

It won't be full dark here until 4.5 more hours.


----------



## Sonal

3 pm in Toronto, and very, very windy. I can hear it howling between the buildings.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all.

I've spent all day submitting resumes to companies in hopes of landing a job. I'll be submitting my resume to recruiting companies as well. Any tips for job hunting, since I've never been out of work before?? Something has to give soon. I hope it isn't me.

So I thought I would pop in to say Hi and grab a cup of coffee to warm up. Perhaps curl up with a Doxie for a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, last job application I made was when I applied for my position here at MUN............which was back in March of 1977. One word of advice -- Be Honest. Sell yourself at the job interview, but don't get caught padding your resume.

For the record, doxies curl up with you.............you do not curl up with a doxie. Of course, re the pups, curling up with them is an experience in that they are like a doxie swarm. Think of Tribbles with pin-like teeth who are teething.


----------



## Sonal

I do lots of job-hunting... I keep changing careers. And now I freelance. After one layoff, I also had the benefit of some professional advice.

Grab ahold of "What colour is your parachute" Lots of very good job hunting advice in there.

Referrals are by far your best source of job leads. A lot of people try to do this by asking people if they know of any job openings.... this doesn't work well, since many people are not comfortable asking people they barely know for a job, and most people will toss you at HR. Instead, ask for advice. 

Let people know you are looking, and what you are looking for, why you are uniquely qualified for that and ask them for advice on getting that. You will get some good advice, some leads and possibly some introductions. It never hurts to ask if they know of anyone else you could talk to for some advice. Always thank people for their time with a note or an email afterwards--it's a good opportunity to remind them of anything they offered to do for you, and mention anything you forgot to say.

Resumes: focus is important. If you're applying to many types of jobs, don't create on generic resume and cover letter. Create multiple ones targeted at each job type. Tailor when you can. Hiring managers typically give your resume a 10 second glance, and then IF they are interested, will read your covering letter. 

Your work experience is not a job description. It's a sales brochure that describes why what you did elsewhere will make you a success at this company. Why, out of everyone else who is a quick learner, flexible, has good communication skills, relevant experiences, well-educated, everything else that everyone else sats, etc., are you uniquely qualified for this job? How did you add value in your previous jobs--be specific and use numbers where possible. 

What was the situation, what were the actions you took, and what where the results--that's tricky to summarize into bullet points, but start with the big information and cut down to a short point.

I have more... but I think this is a good starting point for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, remind me to ask you for advice if I ever change professions. This seems like excellent advice.


----------



## Sonal

Will do, Dr. G., but I have a strong hunch that you are quite happy in your current profession.


----------



## winwintoo

My job hunting experience is very limited, but I told my sons when they were job hunting to always re-visit anyone who turned them down and ask how they could better prepare to get the job the next time. Both boys ended up getting called back by companies where they did this and got hired. Whoever was hired in the first place didn't work out and the manager remembered the iniative.

I've got some green tea made and some nice fudge chocolate cake if anyone wants some - 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

That's a really good tip, Margaret. Even when it doesn't work out, it's a good way to learn how to improve.

Thank you for the tea and cake.


----------



## Carex

A lot of finding a job is about good timing. it is very difficult and rare for a person to sift through 100 resumes on their desk and be able to differentiate between candidates. Keep showing your face at places that you are interested in. One day they will end up saying "Good thing you walked in today, we have a project and we think you are suited for it, when can you start."


----------



## RevMatt

I'm probably done for the night, or at least done on line. So, good night, all.

As to the job question, having just been hired, I can say that the most important thing for me personally was perserverance. Using your cover letter to demonstrate explicit knowledge of the company helps, too, although that takes a lot of time.
Sorry, the church is a rather different place, most of my knowledge isn't going to help you much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, amazingly so, but I have only been without some form of income from work for 5 1/2 months since my 16th birthday. Since 1973, I have only had three jobs.......but never a day of unemployment. Still, I am 9 years from retirement, so the end is in sight....unless the Supreme Court of Canada changes its ruling an says that university profs do not have to be forced out at the age of 65. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G., that is quite amazing.

Since I finished F/T university in 2001, I have had 2 full time jobs, 1 onsite contract, 2 small businesses, and one part-time contract--the later 3 are what what I do right now. 

I'm indecisive, so I do a bit of everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, since I was 16, I have had numerous part time jobs while I was in high school, college, university, and since I graduated university to become a teacher, I have had three different public school teaching assignments, a three year graduate teaching assistantship at the Univ. of Georgia while I was working on my Ph.D., and I have been teaching at MUN since the Fall Semester, 1977. Since today is the last day of the Fall Semester, 2005, I have taught 305 undergrad and grad courses to just over 7200 students. I don't think I could keep up this pace, but it would be interesting to try and teach 10,000 students. Quebec is the only province, and The Yukon is the only Territory from which I have not had a student take one of my web courses, so I am almost a pan-Canadian teleprof.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Night, all. And before I forget again, why do you always do two good night posts, Dr. G?


----------



## RevMatt

Well, this is a bad sign. Last to say good night, first to wake up. Now you know why I don't do a good night post of the time 

Anywho, happy weekend, for those of you who get one. The coffee is on, the tea is brewing, hot chocolate is also ready. Alas, I am not much of a breakfast cook, so a box from Timmy's is the best I can muster.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Slept in until 6:30 for a change. Thanks for the snack RevMatt. I'm off to do a little Christmas shopping when the stores open up today.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, the dual good night postings are a bit of a habit. I have always tried to say good night to one and all, but then I got into the habit of wishing Gracie (aka Cameo) good night as well. It started with the George Burns' closing statement on the "Burns and Allen" show of "Say good night, Gracie." Then Sinc started with the Jimmy Durante "Good night, Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are" comment and it just became habitual. When Cameo, or anyone else complains about the special good night, I shall stop. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife and I slept in until 930AM, which is unheard of in our house.


----------



## Carex

A little extra snuggling this morning Dr. G? Saynomore, saynomore. 

It's a two birthday party day here on the island. Wish me luck. Six year olds hopped up on cake and ice cream X 2


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Carex. I guess I won't send the doxie pups your way, in that cake on the floor and jumping children might pose a dangerous situation. Should a badger run into the house, it could prove to be a disaster.


----------



## Carex

Yes, I learned long ago not to mix badgers with birthday parties. The badgers don't stand a chance!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, "pin the tail on the badger" is a fun game, in that the badger can bite back so the game is even. However, putting in a "daggle of doxies" (like gaggle of geese) is dangerous.


----------



## Dr.G.

THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LIFE HERE IN THE SHANG: 

Living on Earth is expensive, but it does include a free trip around the sun every year.

How long a minute is depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on.

Birthdays are good for you; the more you have, the longer you live.

Happiness comes through doors you didn't even know you left open.

Ever notice that the people who are late are often much jollier than the people who have to wait for them?

Most of us go to our grave with our music still inside of us.

You may be only one person in the world, but you may also be the world to one person.

Some mistakes are too much fun to only make once.

Don't cry because it's over; smile because it happened.

We could learn a lot from crayons:
some are sharp, some are pretty, some are dull, some have weird names, and all are different colors....but they all exist very nicely in the same box.


----------



## Cameo

Since I watch for my "Good night Gracie" please don't stop - I would miss that wonderful warm feeling that someone, somewhere, has thought of me - I find it very special. Just as the people here in the Shang are special people - I can pop in here and be fun and lighthearted - and when issues get me down - I can pop in for a kind word or two to lighten the load. And it works too.


----------



## Carex

Theory of Relativity

Why is that sitting on a hot stove for 5 minutes seems like an hour but talking with a pretty girl for an hour only seems like 5 minutes?


----------



## Ena

Dropping in for a warming drink after cleaning up wet alder leaves and putting into the compost bin and on the flower beds. Lovely earthy smell. I even like the smell of barns. Takes me back to childhood where we lived next door to a mixed farm and spent a lot of time there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I would give three of the doxie pups away for the ability to make quality compost. I am a good gardner, at least that is what people tell me, but my compost-making abilities show me as the "Kid from New York City who grew up on the 5th floor of an apartment house". C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I am glad that you like the "Good night, Gracie" postings. I have received a few PMs from people wanting me to stop this and the "Good night one and all" postings. I told them since I have never seen them post in the Shang, then why worry about these postings...........and I even told someone to post this complaint in the Shang to see the reaction. He never did.


----------



## SINC

It continues to astound me that people actually PM you to complain about the posts. I mean, they do absolutely no harm and I have never heard from anyone about any post I have made, here or elsewhere for that matter.


----------



## SINC

So, good night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, they complain about the number of posts I am accumulating. I tell them that there is not prize for the most posts, and MacNutt promised to send me a bottle of fine Scotch when I reached 10,000 posts, and then he said he meant to say "when you reach 10000 posts on a Mac", which I did about a thousand posts ago. So, with no Scotch forthcoming (to be honest, Scotch is wasted on me), there is certainly no prize. Some people have complained, like MacNutt, about the quality and quantity of my posts, but at least they/he has done so online. I reply to these PMs and then merely delete them. Since they are not in any way threatening, I don't bother to email ehMax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, are you going to sleep so soon??????????? It is only 1130PM here in St.John's, and you don't even have any dawn-awakening doxies to get you up.

Actually, tonight shall be the first night that the pups sleep on their own downstairs without their mom, Daisy. They are five weeks old today, so it is time to start the weaning process. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Well, Dr G - here is wishing that you get a nights sleep. Puppies may just keep you awake for a couple or nights and I imagine is won't be easy for Daisy to stay away either. Hard to believe they are 5 weeks old now. 

It is hard to believe that people would have a problem with your posts too. Wow, they need to get a life. Nothing is stopping anyone else from posting whatever they want. I am glad you ignore them, not worth the time or worry.

Nite Sinc, sleep well.

Nite Dr G - here's hoping you get some rest. I am travelling to Peterborough for our office Christmas dinner - head office is there - but I will pop in tomorrow morning and say hello before I go. I will leave fresh fruit and muffins for those who so desire and will ensure that coffee is fresh - so you don't have to worry about the Shang and can sleep in if you can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Cameo. Drive safely. We shall keep a candle burning in the window of the Cafe Chez Marc until your return.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, say good night to Gracie if you see her. I am not going to sleep just yet.


----------



## Cameo

I will Dr G. Thank you. 
I am not driving tomorrow, I am going with my boss and his wife, as well as another couple with their kids. I kind of wish I was driving as I prefer to be in control, but it doesn't make sense to spend the gas for two cars when there is only myself in the one. So, off I go for tonight, maybe see everyone tomorrow morning - first time I get the chance to sleep in since..............don't remember when!


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk of sleep is getting me tired. Thus, maybe it is time for me to pull the proverbially pin as well. Good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, wherever you may be............or wherever you may be headed. Drive carefully. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Thanks for the explanation, Dr. G. Not sure I know who Mrs. Calabash is, but I'll smile and nod  For the record, I hope no one thought I was complaining...

Having been a part of many boards who are quite grumpy about overly prolific posting, I will confess to having had the initial thought to suggest folks edit instead of posting several times in a row. On some boards I belong to, do that kind of thing is enough to get one lynched. I am trying to mellow in my old age, though, so when this community seemed to think that was OK, I just kept my mouth shut. As for here in the Shang, well, normal rules don't apply.

edit - I still will edit, though, because that's my habit 

Forgot to say good night to you all! Off I go. Gotta work in the morning, after all


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. A sunny cool start to the day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, Mrs. Calabash was someone to whom Jimmy Durante said good night to at the conclusion of his TV show.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Waffles with your choice of fresh fruits, maple syrup, whipped cream, ice cream or frozen yogurt are being served.

Personally, I'm going for a waffle with baked apples, fresh raspberries, cinnamon and a little butter pecan ice cream. Any one want to join me?


----------



## Cameo

mmmm......yes, I will have some, just as you suggested - sounds wonderful.
Haven't poked my head outside just yet - don't know how cold it is but I can
see that I will have to dust off my car. Brrrr.

Working on my tree slowly but surely this year - new kitten. Stayed upright all week with no decorations - I believe it is still upright - put on the lights last night. Cat made one giant leap towards it but............next the decorations. Oh what fun..........


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all. Is one allowed to state the "frost is on the pumpkin" when it is not Halloween?

Hope so, 'cause it is here this morning. (-24).


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good morning all. I hope everyone is doing fine.

Well Sonal, I'll join you. I really need something to calm my nerves.

The story is, a gang of punks came by my house last night, around 2:00 am, and using a stolen Dodge Neon, rammed my dad's BMW into the garage door. It's hard to say how much damage has been done (the front end is damaged pretty good, and the rear end is probably dinged up and the garage door is dented in). The punks got away, and they did the same thing to a bunch of other houses. The OPP showed up this morning, because they found my dad's license plate somewhere else in the subdivision.

Now I don't really know if I'm going to the ehMac Meet in Toronto, oh well.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Sonal. I had a little bit of everything you offered and it was delicious .... yummmm. It went very well with the Bolor Special. 

AA, too bad about your Dad's car. I hope they catch those hoods. And the the guy that sold them the drugs they were probably on. Some one threw some sticky fluorescent stuff on our white exterior door. That was nothing compared to your situation.

I hope Cameo has a safe trip to Peterborough. They are in the snow belt there but Environment Canada indicates they should be alright.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, that was a truly stupid thing for those "punks" to do to cars in your neighborhood. I have NEVER understood the rationale underlying vandalism.


----------



## SINC

Yes too bad about your Dad's car AA. Like Dr. G. says, why, why?


----------



## Sonal

What a terrible thing to do to a person's car! What's next, driving to pedestrians?!

Unbelievable.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well my guess is that their original intent was to steal the car. However, BMW's cannot be stolen unless you put them onto a flat bed. So then they probably got ticked off, and tried to bash the car. But the crumple zones are small creating little damage, so instead the car moved about 8 to 10 feet denting the garage. The BMW is built like a tank, but knowing German cars, the repair (grille, cowl intake, fog lamps, and a lot of paint, and possibly work on the hood) will probably cost upwards of $5000. The thing my dad is worried most about is the transmission, as a car moving backward in park with the emergency brake on, about 8 to 10 feet, probably isn't a good thing.

I just want those punks to get caught and receive decent discipline.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, wherever you are. Paix.


----------



## Carex

Enjoyed the waffles. Off into the night to play a little hockey.


----------



## Cameo

Back from Peterborough - easy drive there and back. Company and food good.
So a quick hello and nite to all!


----------



## Ena

Good of you to check in Cameo. Glad that you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all, from rainy St.John's. 6C and lots of rain. Not fit weather for men, women, beasts............................or doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, glad you returned safe and sound. Have a cup of tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc, on the house. Watch out for the doxie pups, for they are teething and VERY playful.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas....


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning from Regina, it sounds windy here, but the sun isn't up yet so I can't see what the day is going to be like.

I've got the coffee on and read the paper so on with the day - lots to do.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

We are on amber alert here at our house.

Last night around 10PM my wife started experiencing menstrual like cramps/contractions. They never intensified, or increased in frequency and her water hasn't broke either.

She called the hospital and is on her way to get checked out while I get MP Jr. ready for daycare.

If I can, I'll keep you all updated on her progress.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all from a cold and very windy Alberta. A special good morning to Mr. and Mrs. MaxPower. We all wish you good fortune in the happy event and hope all goes well.


----------



## SINC

I will go out this morning and fire up the furnace in the motor home to prepare for dog sitting duty this afternoon. I will start it around 10 and it should warm up to 68 or so by after lunch. I will close off the heat vents in both the bedroom and bathroom to keep the heat in the main cabin area.

The reason? Our daughter's dog is vicious to strangers and the carpet cleaners are coming this afternoon to shampoo the carpets in the basement and the master bedroom. (Christmas cleaning project.) Hence I volunteered to take him out to the motor home while they were here to save my wife having to lock him up in a bedroom and listen to him bark for a couple of hours.

I think perhaps a good movie and a couple of brews will get me through this trial.


----------



## Cameo

MP - our thoughts are with you.
Sinc - what a considerate person you are - make sure you take a thermos of hot coffee from Chez Marc, and some muffins with you - that will help with your trial.

Margaret - I hope things are better for you now, sounds like you are coping.
Hang in there and remember you have friends here.

Dr. G - I am used to puppy teeth in my pants legs, I will not wear good slacks to the Shang - so no worries.


----------



## bhil

A chilly good morning to all. I'll fill in what winwintoo left out. This morning is cold. Tonight will be just as cold. And tomorrow morning, you guessed it, it will be cold again. It is -33 with the windchill, and no signs of improving.


----------



## winwintoo

Yikes bhil, I was pretending that is wasn't really that cold! I can't see out, the wind has whipped the snow against my 6th floor windows and it stuck there.

I'm not much of a physicist (is that the right kind of scientist?) but it seems to me that snow wouldn't stick to "cold" windows. The el cheapo landlord who demands ever higher rent has not addressed his main source of income loss - the 40 year old rattling windows in this place    

Things have settled down family-wise, so I'm back to what passes for normal. 

I released my new product into the wild last week and got a favorable response from the people who matter so I'm pretty happy about that. Picture will be posted later today.

MP you are so lucky to have a new addition to your family - babies are such interesting people!

Now on to work......

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Good luck to Mrs. MP.

Margaret, I recently entered the family business of property management, and it's pretty amazing how backwards many landlords are. Their solution to rising energy costs--despite government rebate programs--is to try and raise rent instead of cutting costs. 

Those kind are being hit hard right now, since overall vacancy is historically high--renters have more options, and are less likely to put up with high rent in a poorly maintained building.

The smart landlords are making changes... I think this is to everyone's benefit.


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> The reason? Our daughter's dog is vicious to strangers and


I hate to say it, but that is an accident waiting to happen. 

MP, I'm not sure my fuzzy brain registered that you were pregnant but good luck. Now get off the damn computer and tend to your wife and child!!


----------



## winwintoo

The landlord is changing carpets and kitchen cupboard door fronts to justify more rent. Those of us who've lived here for any length of time are balking at allowing the renovations to our apartments and demanding new windows instead. We've also been hit with a $25 a month "energy" increase in our rent and told to keep the thermostat down to help keep costs down HAH!

But I wouldn't like to be on the other side of the equation either and trying to rent to some of these people   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

You know Margaret, I don't know about Saskatchewan, but my understanding is that a $25/month "energy" increase is not legal. 

In Ontario, you could apply to the Housing Tribunal for an increase like this, but you'd have to prove some unusual costs being incurred--somehow, high energy bills because you've deferred maintenance on all energy improvements doesn't sound like it would fit the bill. 

I haven't really looked into the issue, but it sounds odd.


----------



## MaxPower

We are back down to level green.

The "contractions were in fact "Braxton Hicks" contractions - sporadic uterine contractions. The thing that threw us off was that they were regular (2 mins apart) but not intense. That and she isn't due until January 5. We thought it could be false labor.

So my wife got checked out and there is nothing to worry about. Just go about business as usual. Good thing too. We are not even close to being prepared.



Carex said:


> MP, I'm not sure my fuzzy brain registered that you were pregnant but good luck. Now get off the damn computer and tend to your wife and child!!


I'm not pregnant. My wife is. 

I was on the computer while she was driving herself to the hospital, while tended to MP Jr.

But thank you everyone for the well wishes.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> I hate to say it, but that is an accident waiting to happen.


You're telling me it is!

BUT have you ever tried to convince an adult daughter to put her first dog down? I have tried, but I can't get her to even consider the idea, hence I take precautions to avoid an attack. He is 5 years old now and Lhasas live to be about 14, so only 9 more to go.


----------



## MaxPower

Lhasas?

Are those the "Afgan" Dogs?

The ones that look like a big tall walking carpet?


----------



## Carex

MaxPower said:


> I was on the computer while she was driving herself to the hospital, while tended to MP Jr.


The second pregnancy seems to be less stressful than the first as always. 
"Yah, my wife's in labour and she is driving herself to the hospital. There's a game on man, c'mon."


----------



## Carex

*That is a long time to live with a ticking time bomb.*



SINC said:


> You're telling me it is!
> 
> BUT have you ever tried to convince an adult daughter to put her first dog down? I have tried, but I can't get her to even consider the idea, hence I take precautions to avoid an attack. He is 5 years old now and Lhasas live to be about 14, so only 9 more to go.


Unfortunately, it is likely only a matter of time before something happens. I wouldn't want to be the parent of the child that gets attacked or your daughter when it does happen. Can't talk her into some serious dog training eh? Like with a professional one on one style?


----------



## bhil

Sonal said:


> You know Margaret, I don't know about Saskatchewan, but my understanding is that a $25/month "energy" increase is not legal.
> 
> In Ontario, you could apply to the Housing Tribunal for an increase like this, but you'd have to prove some unusual costs being incurred--somehow, high energy bills because you've deferred maintenance on all energy improvements doesn't sound like it would fit the bill.
> 
> I haven't really looked into the issue, but it sounds odd.


In Sask. a landlord is allowed to raise the rent by up to 15% in a year. Anything more requires some form of significant upgrades to the property to justify the rent increase. This is probably why wwt's landlord is replacing carpets and cupboard doors. Cheap compared to replacing windows, but still probably enought to "justify" (in terms of the law at least) a larger increase in rent.


----------



## bhil

Carex said:


> The second pregnancy seems to be less stressful than the first as always.
> "Yah, my wife's in labour and she is driving herself to the hospital. There's a game on man, c'mon."


Second pregnancy or not, I think if I tried this with my wife when our next baby gets here in May . . . well, I don't like to think what might happen.


----------



## Sonal

Wow, bhil. That sounds odd from an Ontario perspective.

You can charge a new tenant any rent you wish, but once they are in place, the increases are capped. Here, the Housing tribunal sets a limit for allowable increases ever year. 2005 was 1.5%. 2006 is 2.1%. 

You can apply for above guideline increases, but they are capped at 4% per year in addition to the guideline increase. We were granted a 7.6% increase on on building for extensive capital improvements (parking garage, roof, new windows, enclosing the balconies, new kitchens, new bathrooms, new plumbing, etc.) but that has to be split over 2 years--4% one year, 3.6% the next. 

Up to 15% allowed per year seems so odd to me. Slumlord's dream.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> The second pregnancy seems to be less stressful than the first as always.
> "Yah, my wife's in labour and she is driving herself to the hospital. There's a game on man, c'mon."


It definitely is more relaxed the second time around. But it was a joint decision that she went to the hospital on her own and I took our son to daycare.

It's not like said, go ahead of me I have to post on ehMac.


----------



## Carex

bhil said:


> Second pregnancy or not, I think if I tried this with my wife when our next baby gets here in May . . . well, I don't like to think what might happen.


I can see the headlines "Man beheaded at computer by pregnant wife."


----------



## Carex

MaxPower said:


> It's not like said, go ahead of me I have to post on ehMac.


Your secret is safe with us MP.


----------



## MaxPower

I knew I could count on you my friend.

Mums the word.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Lhasas?
> 
> Are those the "Afgan" Dogs?
> 
> The ones that look like a big tall walking carpet?


Nope. From Tibet. Lhasa Apso is the breed. Average weight is 15 pounds, but ours weighs 27. Big black male. Breed does not like strangers and he is true to that. They look like this, only he is all black:


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Unfortunately, it is likely only a matter of time before something happens. I wouldn't want to be the parent of the child that gets attacked or your daughter when it does happen. Can't talk her into some serious dog training eh? Like with a professional one on one style?


That is something we will do in the new year. Have found an expert who for $400 guarantees no more barking or biting or money back.

And here I sit in the motor home with the thing who likes me, darn it!

Of course, I am the guy with the dog biscuits.


----------



## Carex

There is something funny about that scene. You, alone in the motor home, with the ticking time bomb, pockets full of doggie biscuits, the dog plotting, planning your demise. 

"If I take him down, I can have all the biscuits at the same time." "look innocent, look innocent." "


----------



## SINC

Hell he can have the biscuits, long as he leaves the beer alone. And it IS noon now you know!


----------



## MaxPower

Ah like a ****z-tzu but hairier. (I like how the bad word filter filtered out a dog name.)

Psst. You can borrow the .357 if you want  No one would ever have to know 

There's also the .22. Not as much a mess.


*note to all animal lovers. This is a joke. Get it?


----------



## Bolor

Just popped in to say hi ... so, Hi. 
Watched Michael Buble on PBS special last night. I like him even more now. He had the women screaming and he was only singing.
Glad your "excitement" was a false alarm MP. At four weeks early, there is no real problem, but they still have to take the full-term-time to catch up (to normal).
I hope everything comes out alright for you


----------



## SINC

The wife brought out a sandwich and a beer went real well with it!

Just got that done and the carpet guy is finished so it's back to the house to work on the column some more.

Darn, I was just getting used to being in here again. Oh well, there's always next spring!


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> Mums the word.


Groan!! 

Lots of news to take in this morning. 

Just in from Christmas shopping at a mall (shudder). Good thing is it only took an hour. Am one of these annoying people who shop all year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, MP. You both shall be in our prayers.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G - I am used to puppy teeth in my pants legs, I will not wear good slacks to the Shang - so no worries." Adult doxies are known as "carpet sharks", and doxie pups are called "furry piranhas". Their teeth are like tiny pins.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I hate to say it, but that is an accident waiting to happen." Carex, you should be the last person to talk about attacking dogs.............or Weredoxies.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Carex, you should be the last person to talk about attacking dogs.............or Weredoxies.


What??? I haven't attacked any dogs lately


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, dogs have a "sixth sense" to stay clear of Weredoxies...........humans are not that lucky. It is all over the news -- savage attacks upon unsuspecting joggers in Stanley Park...........by an unknown attacker. These are not sexual attacks, or robberies, or acts of hate...............these are just random attacks. If MP wasn't so preoccupied with the birth of his child I am sure he would be out there looking for a new breed of Weredoxie that does not need a full moon to convert into the man/beast that you might have become.


----------



## winwintoo

Carex, I just read the tool definitions you posted over at the joke of the day and I'm laughing so hard, tears are rolling down my face. All I can say is "been there, done that"

I've had a good day, I'm listening to Peyton Place on my iPod - I don't remember it being a good "story", 'course, when I was 12, I think I only read the pages that were turned down at the corners   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Thank goodness Stanley Park is a long cold swim from Vancouver Island. Unless this beast can put up with the cold temperatures slathered with goose greese while it dog paddles across the Strait of Georgia?


----------



## Carex

mmmmmm goose grease. 

winwintoo, the tool post was a shameless cross post from another board I frequent out here. It had me rolling too. I've done most of them, and if I haven't I'm sure I will in the future.


----------



## Carex

*Separation of Church and State going too far??*

Canadian Press: 
"There will be no Nativity Scene on Parliament Hill in Ottawa this year!
The Supreme Court has ruled that there cannot be a Nativity Scene on Parliament
Hill this Christmas season.

This isn't for any religious reason; they simply have not been able to
find three wise men and a virgin in the Nation's capital.

There was no problem, however, finding enough asses to fill the stable."


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, lock your doors, because there is no longer any migratory geese or swans in Stanley Park, or that area of Vancouver, and they have found a goose/swan fat rendering pot in the middle of the park. Carex is starting to swim. Luckily, we are here on the east coast, protected by the colder Atlantic Ocean, and the "Fearsome Foursome" as our first line of defense, and the "Piranha Pups" as our last line of defense.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, saw the same joke during the last year of the Clinton presidency.


----------



## winwintoo

This is my only political joke:

A comedian was working a bar in Alberta and he got on the subject of the election. He said "that Harper, now he's a horse's behind!" There was a sound like thunder as all over the room, chair legs hit the floor, boots stomped, bottles thudded on tables and from the back of the room a voice bellowed, "You can't talk like that in here!"

The comedian was taken aback. He had done his research and been told that this was a pocket of staunch Liberals and he thought his Harper joke would be a big hit. The crowd was getting ugly; it was near closing and he began to fear for his life.

"I'm sorry," he stammered, "I didn't know this was Harper country."

"It ain't," the voice boomed, "it's horse country."

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you should be our headliner at the What's Up Dachs? Comedy Club.


----------



## MaxPower

Well the eventful/uneventful day is coming to a close.

Time to say good night.


----------



## Cameo

Glad things are fine MP.
Hopefully they are fine for Carex - we have to cure him of this weredoxie bit of his.
Sounds a little better for you winwintoo. Just keep popping in here when you can.

I am going to bed, just about wiped. Doctor ordered me to eat red meat every day and take iron tablets every day as I seem to be anemic (again). No wonder I have been so tired lately. No time to start that tonight - so start tomorrow.
Steak everyday. Should probably learn how to cook liver but.............eeeeeuuuuuuggggggghhhhhhhhhh. Steak, yes.

Nite all


----------



## RevMatt

I'm out for the night too, folks. Have a good one, everyone.


----------



## Sonal

Cameo, as doctor's advice goes, I imagine that's not a hard one to follow.  Hope you start feeling better soon.

I had a friend who was advised by her oncologist to eat lots of nachos and chips because her blood pressure was low and she needed the sodium to boost it. 

In any case, you've reminded me... I need to take my supplements. Thanks.


----------



## Carex

There is no full moon tonight dear listeners. Even if there were, it would be well hidden behind the thick cloud cover. The "fingernail" moon I saw yesterday has eased my tension.


----------



## Dr.G.

But...............when the moon is full.................and the night is dark........we should all lock our doors..................and be ever vigilent over those we love......................for we all know of the plight that Carex carries within his very heart and soul............................


----------



## Moscool

Talking about political jokes during the Clinton era... Did you know that Miss L. was a student in London, doing a Masters in Social Psychology. Incidentally this is where my wife is doing her PhD so she has bumped into her a couple of times. Somehow she won't introduce me...


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. Coffee, tea and hot chocolate are now available, as well as the cheese biscuits that my wife made yesterday.  Carex, yous is the one laced with silver.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. The coffee's on and fresh bagels are being served with your choice of spreads and toppings.

Cream Cheese for me please.


----------



## MaxPower

Reverend, It looks like you beat me to the punch.

Oh well. There's lots of food to share today. Eat up everyone.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all from a very frosty Alberta. Brrr.


----------



## apple=god

i must be quick as i am under detection by the weather god, but i propose that with the many talents we have in ehmac we create a weather machine that controls the weather fro CANADA!!! i think i will begin the basic gatherings of all things from eac season. Anyone want to help?


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Wow, quite a spread here this morning, I'll just grab a cup of hot chocolate, and a cheese biscuit and maybe a bagel too. Thanks RM and MP for breakfast. 

SINC, I know how you feel. -34 this morning with the wind chill. I must be turning into a wimp because it feels much worse. I don't know what I'm going to do when the cold weather hits.


----------



## apple=god

*make a weather machine!!*

"I don't know what I'm going to do when the cold weather hits. "

MAKE A WEATHER MACHINE!!!! muhahahahahamuhahahahamuhahahaha


----------



## Carex

MaxPower said:


> Reverend, It looks like you beat me to the punch.


There's punch? It's a little early but I'll have some!!


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> There's punch? It's a little early but I'll have some!!


Hey, it's noon somewhere!


----------



## Carex

Not in this country


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Not in this country


Careful when you say that. In just 8 minutes it will be in Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## Carex

3. 

I checked the time before I posted. One does have to be careful.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> There's punch? It's a little early but I'll have some!!


Like that's stopped you before?


----------



## Carex

I'm at home with Barfy today. She got up in the middle of the night and proceeded calmly to the bathroom and very neatly got sick in the bowl. My wife is out of town so I stumbled in a few minutes later in a fog. Tied the hair back, got cold face clothes etc. Couldn't find the "bucket". She found it. Again all very calm and serene. It was very odd. She used to get all panicky when this happened but she was actually in a good humour if you can believe it. Like she wasn't really sick just had to puke.


----------



## MaxPower

I give her lots of credit.

I turn into the biggest of babies when I have the technicolour yawns. I would much rather it come out of the other end than throw up. Any day.


----------



## Carex

As I said, the wife is away, but I have always been the "puke guy" in this house. Wife can't get near the stuff without going off herself (great topic eh folks?). I can remember when the little one was really small getting the full on "gotcha from head to toe daddy" and laughing my head off on the way to the bathroom. It was like a comedy routine. 
"I think she is going to get sick" 
"Nah" I say as I pick her up. 
Cue barfing noises.
Cue laughter from me. 
Watch wife run very fast from room to a place with fresh air. 

It's all very strange because when I was a kid I was the biggest puke and bad smell wimp. Couldn't stand taking out the garbage etc. 

The last time I ralphed had nothing to do with the flu of course.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> ....The last time I ralphed had nothing to do with the flu of course.


Annnd full circle to post # 11611.


----------



## Carex

I don't think there was punch involved either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, count yourself lucky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, all. Grading seems to be getting in the way of my posting here in ehMacLand. Still, a short break every now and then is good for the soul.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Still, a short break every now and then is good for the soul.


It is, and with that in mind may I present my Shang Night Before Christmas:

‘Twas the night before Christmas here in ehMacland,
When many members were stirring, enough for a band
Postings were flying around so fast
But none of them poignant enough to last.

The ethernet cords were hung by the router with glee,
So all of the posters could send their SB (freudian slip!)
But doubters were many and gave them the eye
Except for the sage from old SSI.

And so on the ‘puter screens of many this night,
Appeared the words of those only poised for a flight
For ehMax was wailing a plaintiff tune too
But it had to be Bono, as he only hears U-2.

The subject of politics was under the clock,
To be overwhelmed by our good friend Macdoc
Who posted as usual his long winded rants
Wonders what colour he wears for pants. (Maybe Red?)

While out in Newfoundland, the doxified Dr. G.
Climbed Signal Hill with his puppies to see
A glorious sunrise out there in the east
To calm the savage weredoxie (Carex) beast.

With MaxPower posting
In front of the fire
While his wife struggled vainly
To change a flat tire. (She had to go to the hospital. )

Sonal was dreaming of summer to come
With blooms of the lily
But in the end she awoke
And thought it quite silly.

While music played softly
Cameo seemed in a trance
As she swept ‘round The Shang
In a glorious dance.

The hot chocolate was empty
And couldn’t be filled
By Bolor himself
As the puppies had spilled.

The cheeks on one guy
Were cold and rosen
It had to be Bhil
Since Regina was frozen.

And tall in the pulpit
Stood the RevMatt
Reciting that classic
"Casey at the Bat".

MACSPECTRUM was busy
In another thread this night
Protecting his version
Of ehMac copyright.

Ena stood quietly
Next to the door
Checking the IDs
Of those on the floor.

Moscool and Winwintoo
Appeared with a rose
The only two members
Whose names had double “Os”

AppleAuthority 
Lie safe in his bed 
Departed much to early
For our ladyred.

My brains hurts now folks
So here’s what I think
A very Merry Christmas
From your friend SINC


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry pre-Christmas, Sinc.


----------



## MaxPower

Great rendition SINC.

It gave me quite a chuckle.

I must go now and pick up Little MP Jr.

Perhaps I'll see you all later this evening after everything settled down in our house.


----------



## Carex

Good job there Sinc-y-poo. You were stretching it a bit with this one weren't you:


> The only two members
> Whose names had double “Os”


----------



## Cameo

I think it was brilliant - much better than I could do.


----------



## winwintoo

I was waiting to see what he'd say about me, but he was kind, I thought.

I seem to have contracted a case of laziness. I have lots to do, but have spent the whole day surfing and generally wasting time.

Ah well, tomorrow will be another day,

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

SINC, there is absolutely nothing silly about dreaming about summer lilies. 

Though that reminds me... I need to start figuring out my lily bulb budget for this year.


----------



## SINC

News flash!

My neighbourhood local has WIFI!

WooHoo!

Beer and ehMac in the afternoon. YES!


----------



## Carex

Careful now, you might get a reputation with the boys. "Who's that geek in the corner with that fruity computer?"


----------



## Carex

I have lit one candle for each of the 14 women murdered on this day in 1989 in Montreal.


----------



## Sonal

Carex, thanks for the reminder... I will light a candle as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

I went down to the vigil that Memorial Univsity holds each year. It is a moving experience even after all these many years.


----------



## Dr.G.

While we are lighting candles, might we light four more for American Tom Fox, Briton Norman Kember, and Canadians James Loney and Harmeet Sooden. It sickens me that they are hostages that may be killed for NO reason other than some warped fanaticism of terrorists. They too should be in our prayers.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall bid one and all a peaceful and safe good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.

And yes, a prayer for the hostages is in order, Amen.


----------



## Ena

SINC Thanks for imaginative rendition of the poem. Was a welcome break from the other sombre events in the news that deserve thinking about.

Stay healthy and warm everyone with it being such a busy time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Fresh coffee/tea, muffins and bagels are in order on this snowy morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Ena, health and warmth are needed at this time of year, as well as less stress.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, morning. Thanks for the breakfast. Always welcome on a dark morning.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Ena for the breakfast. I see that the Bolor Special is getting to be quite popular. I'll have to make another pot.

Excellent poem Sinc. It nice when you can include the regulars in the recitation.


----------



## bhil

Morning all!

Great poem SINC, I had to laugh when I read the part about MP, because after the recent conversation the image of it happening just popped right into my head.  I tried to laugh at the part about me, but by then my vocal cords were frozen.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Thanks for the brekkie Dr. G.

I am happy to hear most of you enjoyed my little ode to a Christmas Shang. I thought at worst it might lift a few spirits. It was a bit of a challenge to include the regulars and I sincerely hope I didn't miss anyone, but if I did, let me know and I will add another verse!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all,

bhil, what's it like out there this morning?? I need to get out today but I don't like the sound of the tires squeaking on the snow and the guy shovelling the walk across the street sounded cooooooooollllllllld!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

If it's like here Margaret, it's like walking on leather. Creak, creak.


----------



## Dr.G.

I never believed my wife when she spoke of "creaking snow" until one Christmas we spent in Calgary. Man, that is cold dry snow. Last night here, as I was out with the dogs for the last time, you could smell the ocean in the light snow that was falling, being blown by a northeasterly wind, and taste the salt on your lips. It is an amazing sensation, and one which I enjoy as a simple pleasure in Life.


----------



## Sonal

You all are inspiring me to stay indoors.... that, and the snow swirling outside my window.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G, people out here don't understand why people in the east have so much trouble with snow - we get lots and deal with it. In the east, they get a bit and everything shuts down.     

I've lived in Toronto and I try to describe how wet and soggy that snow is but it's hard to explain.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

I seem to have received an early holiday present. Any guesses what it is?

Clues:
1) Black and shiny
2) Thin as a pencil
3) Weighs 1.5 ounces


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Great poem SINC, I had to laugh when I read the part about MP, because after the recent conversation the image of it happening just popped right into my head.  I tried to laugh at the part about me, but by then my vocal cords were frozen.


I'm glad you could laugh at my expense 

It was my wife's decision to go to the hospital herself!!! I swear!!


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> I seem to have received an early holiday present. Any guesses what it is?
> 
> Clues:
> 1) Black and shiny
> 2) Thin as a pencil
> 3) Weighs 1.5 ounces


A black iPod Nano would seem to fit!


----------



## Carex

Sonal, I'm coming to your house to steal it. Colour me jealous.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> I seem to have received an early holiday present. Any guesses what it is?
> 
> Clues:
> 1) Black and shiny
> 2) Thin as a pencil
> 3) Weighs 1.5 ounces


You got a Nano!!!!

Awesome!


----------



## SINC

Amazing, is it not?

Carex and MaxPower and me guessing within a minute of each other?


----------



## bhil

winwintoo, a little late to reply, but it is another cold day out there, though not as bad as yesterday. But the forecast for tomorrow is only -8 so things have to start warming up sometime soon.


----------



## bhil

Nice present Sonal! That's exactly what's on my Christmas list, are you sure the present wasn't supposed to be for me?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Amazing, is it not?
> 
> Carex and MaxPower and me guessing within a minute of each other?


I think we all should all win a Nano. No?


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> winwintoo, a little late to reply, but it is another cold day out there, though not as bad as yesterday. But the forecast for tomorrow is only -8 so things have to start warming up sometime soon.


I called Mom, she's stuck in the old-folks home and wants to go to the casino, I whined about how cold it is, so she called Sis and whined to her - so Sis is taking us both out for lunch so I don't have to drive on my square tires!

That's the worst thing about winter - square tires.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Ah, but the Regina casino is a posh place for lunch.

The wife and I stop there every time we pass through. No space to park motor homes though, so we leave it at the RV park and drive the Suzuki in to town.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I think that you are underestimating the type of snow we get in the Atlantic provinces. Now, as for snow in TO, all four Atlantic provinces offered to send snow removal crews to TO to help the military when the GTA was "paralized" by the snow...................snow that is similar to what we experience a few times every winter. So, please don't include us here in Canada's real east with the crowd up in the GTA. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clues:
1) Black and shiny
2) Thin as a pencil
3) Weighs 1.5 ounces

Two doxie pup ears made into a coin purse??? Either that or an iPod Nano.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, a very close friend of mine at the University of Georgia doctoral program drove his Alfa Romeo from Athens, Georgia to Saskatoon when he got a teaching position there back in the summer of 1978. His car was bought in Montreal, but had spent five warm winters in Athens. When it came to this time of year, "square tires" were the least of his worries. Still, my wife talks of this situation with the tires and I have to chuckle.


----------



## Sonal

Yes--it was a Nano. 4 GB.

No doxie pups were harmed in the making of this present. 

Carex, I'm bolting the windows, locking the doors and training my cats to attack anyone making an attempt on the Nano. Just so you know.


----------



## Carex

For you easterners in the deep freeze: 

One Mountain Man's Long Johns are Another's Fuzzies

Until the other day, I never really gave long underwear a second thought. Long johns we called them when I was a kid. Long johns came in two sizes back then. Last year's, too small and this year's hand-me-downs, too big. They came in two styles. Last year's, tight and scratchy and this year's, loose and itchy.

I know real mountain men like wearing long underwear. They enjoy wearing long underwear so much, I think they never take them off. Even on hot July afternoons, plaid shirtsleeves rolled to the elbows, exposing once white long johns to the wrists, mountain men go about doing mountain men things. The long johns is the only thing that prevents me from giving up my urban lifestyle for an exciting life of trapping and living off the land. That, and my wife; "You can go live off the land if you want. But stop by Safeway on the way home. We need some milk."

Buying underwear is not what it used to be. We have entered a new age; Pentium chip computers, space travel, extended-cab pick-ups, and specialty outdoor clothing shops. Camper's Haven is a store that boasts of having everything for the outdoor enthusiast. A young man, in his hiking outfit, stands by the entrance greeting customers; "Hi there, welcome to Camper's Haven. Do you have a Gold Card? Is it paid up? Well then, come on in." 

I lied to Olaf, Hans, or what ever his name was. Heck, I had twenty-five bucks, how much could a pair of long johns cost.

I wandered aisle after aisle of bright outdoor wear. There were jackets, boots, socks, sweaters, pants, gloves, more jackets and more gloves - no long johns. You'd think they'd have long underwear, I thought.

"May I help you?" She said.

I turned to face a rosy cheeked Viking maiden in a plaid shirt, ski-pants, and hiking boots; "No thanks, you haven't got what I'm looking for."

"Siirrr, we have everything!"

"You don't have long underwear."

"Do so. Right here on aisle eight. What were you looking for? Fleece? Lifa? Micro fleece? Jaequad Pile? Prostretch? Thinsulate? Keprotec? Helley Fjell Pile? Helley Hanson? Profleece? Crinkle Soft Pile?" She took a deep breath. "Patagonia? Polartech? Polarcap? Propile?"

"STOP! I just need a pair of ordinary, long underwear."

"Nobody needs ordinary underwear. We do not have ordinary underwear. And the underwear is only part of a complete windproof, waterproof, breathable, packable, weather system, see." She started to unbutton her plaid shirt.

“That’s not necessary,” I said.

"Start with an inner layer of Lifa, like this. Then, if you are less energetic or sedimentary, as we call it here, pull on a layer of expedition weight like these," she handed me a pair of thick fuzzy, blaze orange underwear. "And complete the system with an outer shell of Rip Stop. The key to the system is wicking." 

"Wicking?"

"Wicking. The first layer," she pulled at the collar under her plaid shirt, "treated with Capilene, wicks the moisture to this layer.” She patted the soft, fuzzy, bright-orange underwear I held. "Then all the moisture is wicked to the outside through the Rip Stop - if you are a rugged individual, then the outer layer should be Gor-tex Arctic.
May I suggest, unless you are an active, energetic type, you pass the lightweight and go to the mid-weight as your first layer. Then a layer of expedition weight, and finally, because I can tell you are so very rugged, this expensive Gor-tex Arctic jacket and pants to complete your system."

“I’m not sedimentary,” I mumbled.

"Sorry, what did you say?"

"I'll take a pair of the lightweight and mid-weight for me. And a pair of those expedition things for my wife, she's about my size. They all wick the moisture away, right?"
"Yes sir!" she said. "And the rugged jacket? How about a pair of polypropylene sock liners? Keeps your feet dry by wicking the moisture to these Arctic Wolf socks." She bundled the clothing in my arms like firewood. "Just a pair of Thinsulate gloves, this Ultra Tech toque, a Capilene treated plaid shirt and there - you're all set. Will that be on your Gold Card?"

Olaf, Hans, or what ever his name was, waved to me as I left the store; “Thank you for shopping at Camper’s Haven. Have a nice day.” How much could a pair of long underwear cost? More than twenty-five bucks, about a thousand more.

The next day while I layered the lightweight, under the mid-weight, under the expedition weight, buttoned my plaid shirt and just before I pulled on my rugged Gor-tex shell, I thought about our local paper and a headline that might read: "LOCAL MOUNTAIN MAN FOUND IN SNOW BANK. DIED OF DEHYDRATION. ALL HIS MOISTURE WAS WICKED TO THE OUTSIDE."


----------



## SINC

Sears sell black flannel lined Arnold Palmer brand khakis that are warm and comfortable for only $40 a pair. Try 'em guys. You won't be cold again.


----------



## Carex

Are you kidding, I've still got a fine pair of red, full body, woolies, with trap door!


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> Are you kidding, I've still got a fine pair of red, full body, woolies, with trap door!


Now I'm jealous.

I just wish they made pajamas for men with the feet in them.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Are you kidding, I've still got a fine pair of red, full body, woolies, with trap door!


I traded my trap door set in for a T-Shirt. Wanna see a picture of it?


----------



## SINC

I don't want to speculate where this home might be, but . . .










Nah, it couldn't be, could it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, re your comment "No doxie pups were harmed in the making of this present", there is a flood of "mock dox" products flooding the market these days. We here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies certifiy that our doxie ear products come from genuine Canadian Kennel Club doxies. You should wear out doxie ear slippers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great, another WereDoxie "urban legend" is born -- Someone wicked came this way.........


----------



## Carex

*This is a beautiful pun*



Dr.G. said:


> Someone wicked came this way.........


I must pause for a moment to regain my composure. I have been humbled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, a moment of weakness, I know. I apologize for the bad humor. Of course, there is a beautiful half moon out tonight.


----------



## SINC

Guess what I did this afternoon?


----------



## Carex

You found a large cup buried in your back yard? I can give you my address if you'd like to return it, just let me know.


----------



## SINC

Actually St. Albert resident Ron Lancaster Jr. (Eskies Offensive QB coach) and I happen to use the same barber shop here, and as we bumped into each other today there, and as he had the cup in his SUV, we thought a picture was in order. Nice, isn't it?


----------



## AppleAuthority

Nice cup you got there, SINC!

I see that the Christmas spirit is alive and well here in the Shang. Keep it guys!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sinc, that would make a fine centerpiece for our trophy cabinet. Right now, all we have are the various ribbons won by the doxies, and my my silver medal for the Canadians at the exhibition sport of Hide and Go Seek at the last Summer Olympics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Taking the doxies out prior to 7AM has become a chore for my wife and I, and so it is time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> Actually St. Albert resident Ron Lancaster Jr. (Eskies Offensive QB coach) and I happen to use the same barber shop here, and as we bumped into each other today there, and as he had the cup in his SUV, we thought a picture was in order. Nice, isn't it?


Nice?? I've seen better haircuts!!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Guess what I did this afternoon?


You stole the Grey Cup?


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> You stole the Grey Cup?


So that's what it is and not a customer appreciation giveaway at the barber.


----------



## Sonal

SINC, that's one heck of a shaving cup they have at the barber.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. I guess it is my task to again have the coffee/tea/hot chocolate ready, along with some muffins, scones, bagels and even a bit of Wolfbane for Carex.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! The weather is starting to look nicer out here, so it may be a good day. I've got lots to do today, so I'll just grab some Bolor's Blend and be on my way. Maybe I'll use SINC's fancy cup.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, slept until 7:00 today, a real treat. Much warmer this morning and a great day for the race. No, not wiener dog races either, Dr. G.!


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, morning. Winter is truly here, fluffy snow and all. I was awake very early, but not overly coherent. 4 hours later, I then went to "lay down briefly" when my wife got up and took over munchkin duty. That shot most of the morning 

Ah, well, there are many advantages to being in my line of work, and a flexible schedule is both the biggest blessing, and biggest curse. Yay for the blessing part today!


----------



## Bolor

bhil, that huge cup must have cleaned out the Bolor Blend so I'll have to make more. I hope some comes in this afternoon to help finish it.


----------



## bhil

Sorry Bolor, I should have been more considerate and started some more after I cleaned it all up this morning. Unfortunately after this mornings cup I won't be able to help finish that batch, but I sure someone will be willing to help.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you should have seen the doxie yesterday morning. We had about 5 inches of fresh snow. My neighbor goes to work at 7AM, so he left a path of tire tracks in this fresh snow. The doxies were roaring up and down this path which is just the right width and height for them.


----------



## winwintoo

Where are the pictures?? I'm beginning to think the Doxies are just a figment of your imagination   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

The good Dr. knows where to send them to be posted!


----------



## Cameo

OH yeah! Pictures! I Love pictures! Lets see some more puppies - bet they are getting big. Are they weaned yet - are you two getting any sleep? How's Daisy?


----------



## Bolor

*you want pictures?*

Cameo, I may not have doxies, but this little cutie may warm your heart a little :heybaby:


----------



## winwintoo

Oh WOW, she is cute!

It is so much fun watching little ones like that learn things. I love watching their eyes as new information gets stored in their little brains!

You take good care of her, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## Bolor

I wish I could. She is my new granddaughter and lives in Port Coquitlam BC.
Sigh. Too far. Thank goodness for webcams


----------



## Bolor

Good night Sinc, Cameo,winwintoo et al


----------



## Cameo

Oohh she is sweet. A wonderful time for sure.

Nite Sinc,
Nite Winwintoo
Nite Bolor
Nite Carex
Nite MP
G'nite Dr G et al. Sleep tight, sweet dreams.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all. Gee, first in this morning and that is unusual given the head start those in the east have in time zones. Oh well, I put on the coffee, but that's all I had time to do this morning. Busy day ahead.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Sinc, I've been up for a while, but I have my eyes glued to the window. As you know, nothing ever happens in Regina, but yesterday while I was reading my email, a gas pipeline blew up just southwest of the city and I could have seen the fireball from my window - if I had been looking  - now I'll have my nose pressed up against the window just in case something else happens. I wouldn't want to miss it   

BTW: the onsite employees were able to isolate the leak that caused the explosion, nobody was hurt and the whole incident was over in very short order.

Thanks for the coffee, I have a busy day too,

Margaret


----------



## Sonal

That is an exciting start to the morning, Margaret.

Well, I think it's time for me to break out some of Bolor's special blend of hot chocolate--snow falling on the GTA. A few inches stuck, so I'm sure traffic will be terrible as all the Toronto drivers starts re-learning how to mix aggressive driving with all this white stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I shall send Sinc a few of the pics of Rosie (nee Miss No White, aka Snow White), since she is the one we are keeping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, this works. We shall see.........

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005


----------



## Dr.G.

Just had my snow tires put on this morning. Sadly, snow seems to be coming earlier and earlier each year here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Here, for your viewing enjoyment are the three pictures of Rosie courtesy of Doxie Central in St. John's:


----------



## RevMatt

Cute puppies! Glad I finally made it in here today. As some of you have noticed from the Feedback board, a number of us have been having issues connecting to ehMac of late, and sadly, my problems shut me out completely this morning. I had to have my morning tea alone! Very sad. Fortunately, there are cute puppies to welcome me back


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, glad to be of some help. They are cute, but I am biased.


----------



## winwintoo

They ARE cute - I believe you now!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sinc. I have to admit that I find it hard to imagine how these little things grow up to the badger hunters of our adult doxies. I guess it is the "Circle of Life". Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I have to admit that the last of Sinc's three pics, the one of Rosie, is my favorite.


----------



## Sonal

In my unbiased opinion--very cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci. They are at their cute phase now, and there are actually a few people who do not want to see them in person for fear of falling in love with one of the pups, and then wanting one.


----------



## Ena

Dr. G. The puppies are loverly, loverly, loverly.
Good idea of yours to train them not to be camera-shy  (Teasing you here)


----------



## AppleAuthority

Ditto. Those pups look so cute you'd think they are up to something...


----------



## SINC

Well folks, I had a long day and I am beat. Until tomorrow, and of course . . .

Good night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are!


----------



## RevMatt

Yup, I'm done, too. sleep well, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sinc and RevMatt. Catch you both on the "flip side". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, we are getting them used to being handled by people. Today, two adults and nine children came over (at three different times) to play with the pups in the kitchen. This way, they get used to various people in the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to pull the pin as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Carex

Looks like it's up to me to clean up again.... by myself. Hope the coffee is fresh and delicious in the morning. 

Go to bed people.


----------



## MaxPower

Ask and you shall receive Carex.

I just put on a fresh pot with some cinnamon buns and muffins.


----------



## RevMatt

Coffee sounds good this morning, indeed. Morning, all. Today we slay the Christmas tree, I believe!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sinc, for the coffee and muffins. I have to watch my weight, so the much-love cin buns shall have to be looked at and not tasted. 

Amazing to think that six weeks ago I was helping to deliver doxie pups.


----------



## winwintoo

I see a chinook arch out there this morning so I'd better have a quick cup and be on my way.

If there's a chinook on the way today, can a real bad storm be far behind??

BTW the link making thingy is broken - just noticed that.

Have a good day, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I am about to spend the weekend trying to revive an iMac 700 Mhz pedestal model back to life. The guys over in Mac Help have been great, so wish me luck.

As part of the procedure, I will be cleaning out and rebuilding the HDs on the eMac, the Quicksilver, the Powerbook and my 250 G firewire drive I affectionately call Big Bertha.


----------



## Sonal

Mmm... Coffee and cinnamon buns for breakfast. 

Could even be better than coffee and pie for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

In that it is now lunchtime here in St. John's, I shall turn my thoughts to soup and sandwiches. It is only 3C here now, and rain.


----------



## SINC

Now that just made me hungry. Got to rustle up some breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I just finished lunch. My wife and I used to "do lunch" when she was still working in Calgary. At 1PM she would email me here in St.John's (when it was 430PM here) and for 1/2 hour, chat back and forth on email. Of course, that was back 11 years ago, and email was a big thing back then. Now, we would use something like Skype.


----------



## SINC

I have tried Skype for the Mac but with no success. I can hear someone on a PC but they cannot hear me. I use only the internal mic on the eMac, but they tell me i should have a headset for this to work. Is that how you use it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I use my son's Dell, and it is amazing the clarity (which a headset) of the sound. It is as if Bob, my friend in London, ON, is in the room with me.


----------



## Ena

I'm a Skype user too. On an iMac G5 one needs an iMic (Griffin technology) or a pre-amp in order to be able to have your voice transmit. 
Can't beat the price to use Skype.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. I guess I am on to do brunch tomorrow. Getting up at dawn with the doxies makes it easy to be the first one in each morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. I hope all is well. I'm sitting in the light of our Christmas tree, which helps the early hour be that much more tolerable


----------



## SINC

Morning RevMatt et all.

It is so warm here this morning it feels more like spring than winter. I will take the time to enjoy it today.


----------



## winwintoo

Morning all, 

Sinc, it was raining here about 10 last night - very strange for this time of year, but then we did have that very definate chinook arch in the morning.

Here's what I'm listening to this morning. You can make your own stations too. When it asks you to sign up for an account, you need a zip code - we all know one of those don't we    

Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

More snow falling on the GTA this morning. A bit odd, since in the last few years, we didn't get much snow until January.


----------



## Ena

Good day everyone. 

Off out in the fog for a drive, 'when I regain consciousness' as Sgt Renfrew/Dave Broadfoot would say, to get some clementine oranges. Not that popular here but I found a grocery store that has them a half-hour drive from home. The things one does to give in to cravings.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good morning all. I have some homemade burgers on the grill if anyone wants lunch.


----------



## Mac Yak

Good morning from the Left Coast. It is an odd combo of sunny and foggy here in the West End of Vancouver. Breakfast involves steaming hot mugs of handmade mocha combined with croissants and apple slices. My "championship chili" -- which was brewed yesterday for consumption today -- awaits reheating. CBC is on the big screen as Newfoundland and Labrador's Brad Gushue meets Manitoba's Jeff Stoughton for the right to be the Canadian men's curling team at the Turin Olympics in February. GO MANITOBA! HURRY HARD!


----------



## Dr.G.

Go Newfoundland and Labrador!!!!!!!!!!! Newfoundland and Labrador's Brad Gushue needs to "hurry harder". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gushue held off a charging Stoughton for an 8-7 win in Sunday men's final at the Canadian Olympic curling trials in Halifax. 

Gushue and his Newfoundland and Labrador teammates Mark Nichols, Jamie Korab and Russ Howard will compete at the Torino Games in Turin, Italy.

Calgary skip Shannon Kleibrink will represent Canada on the women's side after edging Kelly Scott 8-7 on Saturday. 

"Stoughton, who failed in his third attempt at an Olympic berth, was quoted last month as saying Gushue's Newfoundland and Labrador team had no chance of winning the trials." 


Everything is free here in the Cafe Chez Marc for the rest of the day.


----------



## Carex

I thought howard was from Ontario?


----------



## SINC

Well done to Gushue and his team. May they win it all in Turin!


----------



## SINC

Over five hours of updating computers today and I am beat.

So, goodnight Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.

Sweet dreams all.


----------



## Cameo

Nite Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sinc. Mrs. C. sends her love.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, if Sinc is pulling the pin, and he is 3 1/2 hours earlier than I am here in St. John's, maybe it is time for me to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

G'night Dr G. Me too I think. I think I had a pinched nerve in my back yesterday so did not get anything done and tried to make up for that today as well as get competition stuff ready, so off I go too. I only have my Christmas tree partially decorated........won't get to it til tuesday night now. Oh well..........it will get done.

Nite all, sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Cameo.................our Lady who is full of Grace.


----------



## MaxPower

Mac Yak said:


> Good morning from the Left Coast. It is an odd combo of sunny and foggy here in the West End of Vancouver. Breakfast involves steaming hot mugs of handmade mocha combined with croissants and apple slices. My "championship chili" -- which was brewed yesterday for consumption today -- awaits reheating. CBC is on the big screen as Newfoundland and Labrador's Brad Gushue meets Manitoba's Jeff Stoughton for the right to be the Canadian men's curling team at the Turin Olympics in February. GO MANITOBA! HURRY HARD!


Sweep!!! Sweep!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> I thought howard was from Ontario?


You are thinking of Glenn Howard from Penetanguishene, Ontario.

My Dad curls at the same club that he does.


----------



## RevMatt

Night, one and all. The tree is up and lit, although not yet decorated. The weekend has come and gone. The snow makes everything look almost peaceful, although I'm sure the cold that keeps everyone inside helps with that effect, too.


----------



## MaxPower

Good night as well.

6 am comes early.

The coffee is ready for the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee and tea are fine this morning. I brought some fresh Montreal-style bagels for one and all to try.


----------



## RevMatt

mmmmmmm bagels. Bagels are always a good thing. Sounds like a pretty yummy breakfast. Morning everyone!


----------



## bhil

Morning Dr G and RevMatt. I'm in a little early this morning because we have a client doing a production upgrade and some lucky person had to man the phones in case something went wrong. Being up before 5 is not a fun way to start the week after being gone for Christmas parties all weekend. And yes, the bagels were very good this morning.


----------



## bhil

Just to add my comments to the Skype discussion I missed. I use Skype on my PowerBook with the internal mic and it works great. I do tend to find I have to plug in my iPod earphones to stop feedback, but the clarity is terrific. When work takes me out of the country, this is how I call back home and keep in touch.


----------



## bhil

Anyone else experiencing posting weirdness this morning? I made my first post, then typed out my second post (which took more than 2 seconds) and when I tried to post it got an error saying that I had to wait at least 10 seconds between posts and I still had 8 more to wait. So I waited 8 more seconds and tried to repost the message and got a duplicate post error.

Oh well, the message got up in the end, just a little strange.


----------



## RevMatt

One of the real bummers of being on in the morning like this, is that there are virtually no active threads to respond to. So, I guess I'll just have more tea and bagels, and see if I can't get a bit of work done while I wait for the rest of you bums to get posting


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and thanks bhil for the Skype info on the PB. I will have to try it. Maybe I will give you a call? lol.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, Sinc and yours truly are online this morning.


----------



## SINC

Not many mornings we aren't, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but this morning we are going full tilt. The Dynamic Duo of Doxie Den Does Dallas, Denver, Detroit, Drayton Valley, Drumheller. Red Deer, Edson and Edmonton.


----------



## Bolor

good morning all. I'll have one of those bagels if there any left and a good strong cup of the Bolor Special please. At these temps, I will just sit and wait for warmer weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we shall have to set up a pipeline out to Timmins to ship the Bolor Special to you directly. I still can't imagine temps like this in mid-December.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. 

It's a bright and cold morning in the GTA... not Timmins-cold, however, so I'll stick with the herbal tea.


----------



## RevMatt

Ah, it all turned out OK. The quietness around here in the early morning forced me to finally beat Excel into submission for some committee work of mine. I don't like the app much, although it should be said that I like it most of the Office suite, but I am dealing with PC people, so my choices are limited.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Sonal. Your special blend, known as the "Sonal Special", not to mistaken for the "Bolor's Special Blend", is ready whenver you are. Come on over near the woodstove, take a sleeping doxie pup or two in your lap, and relax.


----------



## Sonal

Thank you Dr.G--nothing like a doxie pup and some tea to soothe the mind.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Ah, it all turned out OK. The quietness around here in the early morning forced me to finally beat Excel into submission for some committee work of mine. I don't like the app much, although it should be said that I like it most of the Office suite, but I am dealing with PC people, so my choices are limited.


My sister got the bright idea the other day that she could put her husband's shop inventory into and Excel spreadsheet. He runs a very successful busness without benefit of computers. 

After I outlined my fee structure for consulting/setting up/maintaining such an inventory system as opposed to her spending 3 days manually counting the stuff occasionally, she opted for the manual count   

It looks like a gorgeous day here in Regina. Puddles in the street, clear blue sky. I'll make another trip out and finish my Christmas preparations - after a nice cup of coffee of course.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, you cannot imagine the calming qualities of a 5 pound doxie pup, asleep in your lap, as you calmly stroke his/her fur with one hand as you calmly drink your tea.


----------



## bhil

Bolor said:


> good morning all. I'll have one of those bagels if there any left and a good strong cup of the Bolor Special please. At these temps, I will just sit and wait for warmer weather.


Sorry Bolor, that might be my fault. When we were experiencing the deep freeze out here I had SINC and Dr G start blowing east and west respecitvely to send some warmer weather my way. When things started to get nicer out here, Dr G stopped, but I think SINC kept blowing. He shifted all our cold weather towards you, but we are still getting his mild weather. So when you think about it, maybe it's not so much my fault as SINC's. 

Anyways, the weather was so mild here over the weekend that almost all of the snow melted. We might be in for a brown Christmas, except of course for the forecast of flurries all week.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, we could send some strong wind and rain out towards the west, but if it ever hit any cold air, it means snow. 2.5cm of rain = 25+cm of snow.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, we could send some strong wind and rain out towards the west, but if it ever hit any cold air, it means snow. 2.5cm of rain = 25+cm of snow.


No, we're good. Keep the wind and rain. Brown is a nice colour.

Margaret


----------



## bhil

That's quite all right Dr G. I wasn't complaining, I much prefer the milder temperatures.


----------



## Ena

Good morning from damp and overcast Victoria. Thanks for the bagel. Popped it in the toaster and put some butter and jam on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am making a steak stir fry for supper tonight if anyone is interested. It is very heart-friendly, and tastes great. Anything my son will eat that I cook has to be great.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I am making a steak stir fry for supper tonight if anyone is interested. It is very heart-friendly, and tastes great. Anything my son will eat that I cook has to be great.


Mmmm. looks good!


----------



## Cameo

Okay, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I use rice noodles rather than rice, and there are far more veggies in my stir fry, along with loads of lean meat. It is very labor intensive, especially with doxie pups nipping at your toes, but I like to cook, and the pups need to get used to being in the kitchen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, Gracie just ordered some take out, so we could send out the Doxie Express to send you over an order as well.


----------



## Cameo

ooooooohh.........thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I trust that by now you have tasted the delights from the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

My wife and daughter regularly ask me to make beef stew. I have developed my own recipe that is just way too good and can be prepared in about two hours, ready to eat.

I too, love to cook and experiment with various dishes all the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I experiment upon myself, and they when I have it just right, I spring it on my wife and son. Sometimes they complain, "Stir fry again" or "Pasta again" as they both shovel it in.


----------



## Ena

Thanks for the ideas for meals. Sometimes get in a rut of cooking the same things every week. Change is good


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, when there is a disagreement over what to have, I have chicken stir fry with loads of veggies, and use vermacelli instead of rice. Or, I make a meatless pasta dish and then stir fry boneless chicken breasts with some peppers and onions for a topping. Then, there is "whiplash chicken" which came from a Calgary Country Club cookbook, which has peppers, and chicken cooked together in a crock pot, with tomato sauce, peanut butter and my special blend of spices that are blended up and poured over the chicken and peppers. They are then baked for about 40 minutes, and served over rice. Talk about good!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to once again say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## bhil

Good night Dr G.


----------



## bhil

Dr G missed one of the key ingredients in cooking chicken, especially in a stir fry: <b>garlic</b>. 

A stir fry is my fall back meal. If nothing else is planned, and I don't know what to make, a stir fry is quick and simple, and there are loads of different sauces you can buy or make up on the spot to make it a little different each time.


----------



## apple=god

I have a bunch of questions. one: when will this thread be stickied!!??
two: when will i ever get help with my psp!!!????
three: approx, how old is dr. G and how long has dr.G been on this forum


----------



## bhil

Some answers for a=g:

1. Probably never, some members of ehMac do not seem to appreciate the finer points of the Shang.
2. On a Mac forum? You might be waiting a while.
3. Dr G's age is for him to disclose, but you can see that he joined the forum on August 4th of 2001, by clicking on the name link above his avatar and choosing View Public Profile.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Dr G's age is for him to disclose, but you can see that he joined the forum on August 4th of 2001, by clicking on the name link above his avatar and choosing View Public Profile.


I joined ehMac February 16 of 2001, six months earlier than Dr. G., and have less than half of his posts.

All that tells me is that I don't type fast enough!

Seriously folks, we should all be celebrating the opportunity we have here on ehMac to exchange opinions and in some cases become friends.

It is an opportunity that so few Canadians have the option to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. 

Sinc, I strongly agree with your comment that "...we should all be celebrating the opportunity we have here on ehMac to exchange opinions and in some cases become friends.

It is an opportunity that so few Canadians have the option to enjoy."

Amen, brother.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Need caffeine.


----------



## SINC

One caffeine, coming up.

Morning all. Yet another great day here in the west!


----------



## Bolor

Good Morning! I'll have a cuppa joe too. Are there any bagels left?


----------



## bhil

Morning all!

All this talk of celebrating leaves me thinking of parties, and thinking of parties makes me wonder, has anyone seen TalonRacer lately? It's been quite a while since he's popped in.


----------



## SINC

Last I saw tr was in the ehMac Calgary thread on December 3rd. Perhaps he is busy working hard to get done so he can head back to BC for the holidays?


----------



## Ena

Afternoon all on a sunny day on the left coast. 

Usual conversation today with some of the residents when I leave for the day. They either don't want me to leave or ask me to take them home. Heavy sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, we do NOT want you to leave. We spin wheels, so to speak, until the likes of you, Cameo, Sonal, et al, rejoin us in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

apple=god, what does my age have to do with the price of eggs?


----------



## Cameo

Just popping in for a quick hello - finally going to do my tree tonight.
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## SINC

Tree?

OMG, you mean I have to get a tree too?


----------



## Ena

Dr. G. I never want to leave either so you're stuck with me for better or worse or something 

No tree in my doll-house sized house. Put some ornaments in big crystal flower vases in the living-room and in the dining room.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, my wife always wants to get a tree two to three feet too tall for our living room. So, I always have to cut some from the top. You could have this small tree top if you like.

This year, we might make ornaments with doxie pups...............at least they could keep the tree "watered".


----------



## Cameo

I love christmas trees, lights and decorations........I am really late in getting this done this year.....tree has been up for two weeks.....7 month old kitten who blessfully has so far ignored it........but it wasn't decorated. Now the question is how long will it remaind standing once Arwen realizes there are decorations?


----------



## SINC

I priced a tiny five foot tree today at a lot about a block from our home.

$65.00

I told the chap I didn't want the forest, only a tree and left empty handed.

I will wait until Christmas eve and try again at which point I will offer him 10 bucks, take it or leave it.

We shall see what happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, do as we intend to do..............make your cat PART of the decorations. We have drawn the line, however, with putting lights in/on the doxie pups. They shall just hang there quietly.............we hope.

"And a doxie in a pear tree."


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, $65 for a five foot tree???????? Here in St.John's, that would buy you a 12-15 foot tree and the person would deliver it to your house. Throw in another $5 and they will put it in the stand for you.


----------



## SINC

That's nothing Dr. G., if I wanted the imported from the U.S. model, it was $135.00 for the six footer. The $65.00 version was from Quebec.


----------



## bhil

$65 bought us a very nice 7 foot artificial tree. I know a real tree is nicer, but this is less maintenance, safer, and looks better than most real trees you can buy. 

And SINC you probably don't have to wait until Christmas eve. Even 3 or 4 days before Christmas you should be able to go and offer him $10 and bet he'll take it. They get pretty nervous about extra stock as time goes short. A few years ago on Christmas eve, my father-in-law went to a local dealer and bought 25 tree for $50. And these weren't all just scraggly trees, there were some really nice trees in there.


----------



## bhil

Oh, and in case you're wondering why he wanted 25 trees, my wife and I got married a little over a week after Christmas, and she wanted a Christmas theme wedding, so the trees were for decorating the reception hall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, buy Canadian.


----------



## SINC

Rien de plus qu.


----------



## RevMatt

We cut our tree down at the tree farm last weekend. $25. There are some upsides to not living in an economy awash with oil money 

Actually, I am told that that price is not unheard of in many cities. Boggles my mind, though.

edit - and, it should be noted, that this year's tree is farkin' huge. A full 2.5 metres high, and appropriately fat for that height. We have very few decorations, so it's a lot of tree


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, "Rien de plus qu" or "Rien de plus que"???


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it is getting late, and time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

................good night, John Boy.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, my wife always wants to get a tree two to three feet too tall for our living room. So, I always have to cut some from the top. You could have this small tree top if you like.


Ta for the offer but wouldn't want to give you or the doxies any extra work at this time of year. 
You are not alone in buying a tree too tall for your house. There was an item in the paper today about people doing that.


----------



## bhil

Been a while since I had time to pop in at this time of night so I thought I would just to say good night!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Tea and coffee are fresh and hot.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Thanks for the brekkies, Dr. G. Appreicated, as always. I don't understand why people would bring a measuring tape with them when they go tree hunting.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks to Canon, we can all have our own Doxie in time for Christmas. 










Isn't he cute??

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas . . .


----------



## bhil

Morning all! What was a horrible freezing rain yesterday, drifted off into snow last night, and this morning we woke up to a nice thick layer of white stuff covering everything. While I'm not looking forward to the shovelling, I don't mind the weather so much because it isn't really cold outside. At least now we might have a white Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, "Rien de plus qu" or "Rien de plus que"???


Ooops, never was any good at French!


----------



## SINC

Good Morning, our chance of a white Christmas grows slimmer by the day. To be honest, it will not disappoint me if that happens. One does not have to shovel sunshine.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning.

I am a winter wuss..........I am already sick and tired of the cold and it isn't really even here yet...........oooooohhhhhhhh I will survive.

Hot tea........yeah!

Tree was still standing this morning.....that is a good sign.

I am leaving tea in the thermos beside the coffee pot for anyone who wants some.....there are some goodies in the tupperware bucket just to the side as well.


----------



## Bolor

I got here in time for lunch. I like tea with my lunch and I have put on a large pot of home made chicken and vegetable soup. Enjoy


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, there was no "brekkies" this morning, just tea and coffee. There were homemade Doxie Puppy Energy Bars my wife made, but they seem to be gone. If you had these, they are not harmful, and you shall find yourself full of energy and having a fine glossy fur................or hair, whichever the case shall be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, that IS a cute standard smooth dachshund. We have standard wirehaired doxies, so they look nothing like this one.............other than the length. My doxie pics are taken with a Canon S2 IS digital camera, so it is appropriate. Thanks for this link.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, same here as well............and the same sentiment. I would not mind a dusting of snow on Christmas eve...............about 1cm............and that would be fine. The only green Christmas morning I can remember in my 29 years here in St.John's was followed by a 32cm snowstorm that started in the night on Christmas day and lasted till the end of Boxing Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, mea culpa. The "goodies in the tupperware bucket" were given to the doxie pups. RevMatt finished off the Doxie Energy Bars this morning, and I gave them these "goodies" by mistake. Sorry. I trust that there was no real rum in those rum balls.


----------



## Ena

Winwintoo. Thanks for the link to Canon. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel there.Yay!
Cameo. Would have loved to have had a goodie with my after work tea but sadly all I saw was an empty container. Why are the doxies being so submissive? I needn't have worn the ankle ID bracelet today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, doxies are docile dogs around their owners or people they love. When a stranger approaches, they bark. If the people they love are attacked, they attack as well, and fight on to the death to protect those they love.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Doxie pups are eating more and more now that they have been weened. So, when they start to cry downstairs, they wake up the other doxies and Max upstairs...............which wakes up my wife and yours truly. 

So, good night one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix. Be sure to wish Cameo a merry pre-Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Good Night Dr. G., I'm gonna hang out in here awhile.


----------



## Cameo

G'nite Dr G. I was afraid that the pups would be keeping you two awake at nights. Get some sleep.

I am going to tuck myself in with a book and keep warm myself.
Save me some tea in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, seeing that it is only 7:20PM where you are.........and that you have no doxie pups..............I would not have expected you to go to bed just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, the pups sleep through the night. We play CBC FM very low for them, and this seems to keep them asleep all night. I never knew that doxies liked classical music. Live and learn.


----------



## SINC

I'm good for another hour and a half or so yet!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Early to bed, early to rise...." and "Always sharing, always caring". Paix.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> I'm good for another hour and a half or so yet!


I'm on my best behavior all the time   

Good night everyone. Be safe and warm.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. I appear to be the first one up, so I'll put the coffee, tea and hot chocolate on. And there must be some food around here somewhere...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all.

Thanks for the coffee RevMatt. We have hitched up the Doxie Dog Team to help rescue any ehMacLanders in Ontario and their impending snow.


----------



## SINC

Good morning from a nippy Alberta this fine sunny day. With only a bit of snow and none in the forecast until Christmas Eve, we will continue to enjoy near normal temps with lots of sunshine. Coffee smells good today.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

It has been quite a hectic week for me hence the lack of postings here (and a lot of catching up as well).

Yesterday, I spend the good portion of the day driving. First to an interview preparation session in K/W and then to an interview that turned out to be a sales pitch.

Today I have an interview for a position that has got me really excited. I hope all goes well. I'll update you later today.

So I see the good Reverend has made a pot of coffee. Thanks. I'll need it.


----------



## MaxPower

I also forgot to mention that my wife is going to be induced on Dec. 28 at 7:30 am.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## SINC

Any chance you and Mrs. MP could hold off until late on the 31st? Might be worth all those New Year's Baby contest prizes!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Any chance you and Mrs. MP could hold off until late on the 31st? Might be worth all those New Year's Baby contest prizes!


At this stage of the game, my wife just "Wants it out"!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

On a more somber note, the police officer that was killed yesterday in Montreal was the sister of a colleague of my wife's.

Our thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## RevMatt

Is she overdue? I know that when my wife was pregnant, just waiting for the due date was nearly enough strain to make my daughter the child of divorce before she was even born . If she hadn't chosen to emerge on time, it would have been REALLY ugly.


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> Is she overdue? I know that when my wife was pregnant, just waiting for the due date was nearly enough strain to make my daughter the child of divorce before she was even born . If she hadn't chosen to emerge on time, it would have been REALLY ugly.


Not overdue. Just tired of being pregnant.

My wife also is a planner, therefore, the induction.


----------



## SINC

Aha! Get the gifts!


----------



## RevMatt

MaxPower said:


> Not overdue. Just tired of being pregnant.
> 
> My wife also is a planner, therefore, the induction.


Tired of being pregnant? Gee, what's not to like about it?  I didn't know you could schedule an induction just because you wanted to. Interesting. We went with a midwife, although in hospital (a good call, as it turns out, as an emergency c-section was necessary), so induction in the formal sense wasn't something we talked about. We were given many hints on how to encourage munchkin along, however. For fear of traumatising some of our younger members, I won't go into details


----------



## bhil

Morning all.

Good luck with the interview MP. And with the induction. I hope your wife knows they don't always take. One of the guys here at work and his wife tried to go through an induction because of risk to the baby if they waited for the natural course. After 3 days without any success they sent her home and told her to be prepared because when the baby did decide to come it would come quickly. They had a fairly stressful few weeks until the baby came close to the due date and every thing was fine.


----------



## SINC

I look forward to hearing more about the job that has you so excited this morning MaxPower. Hope the interview goes well and you get your wish. It would be a great Christmas to have a new job you really want and a news on to go with it!


----------



## Cameo

Good Luck MP!


----------



## Bolor

Add my good wishes too MP. and I hope everything comes out alright on the 28th  Please keep us posted on both. I always like to hear good news.

Pass some of the hot chocolate please.


----------



## SINC

Please, tell me no pun was intended Bolor!


----------



## Bolor

Of course it was intended:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Too funny! 

Yikes, just noticed another "number" has slid by this morning.


----------



## Bolor

wow ... over 8000 posts. I'll never catch up


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, MP. Mazel tov treats will be ready when the baby comes.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations MP on the interview, and best of luck on the induction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sinc, on #8000.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm back.

I went for the interview in downtown Hamilton this afternoon. It is for a large accounting firm that has a custom enterprise solutions division. In a nutshell, they provide accounting software solutions, databases, automation integration, infrastructure, and networking to small businesses to Fortune 500 companies.

I was interviewed for the position of Product Specialist.

First I arrived at the location just as the snow started to really fall. I parked in the public parking and swiped my credit card to pay for parking. The ticket machine accepted my credit card but wouldn't give me a ticket. I was running out of time. Do I risk staying at the parking lot and getting a ticket or do I look for another parking lot?

I opted for option #2.

Scrambling to get to the appointment I just got in on time. By now, I'm freezing cold and my nose is running. Fortunately, they had some tissues in the board room.

The interview itself went well. I met with the President and CFO. I felt I answered their questions well. At the end of the interview, they said they will be contacting me for a second interview next week. After that, the President showed me around the office and introduced me to the CEO.

A good sign indeed.

So I wait until next week to find out more.

As far as my wife is concerned, her Mom is in charge of the OR and ER at the Hospital where she will be delivering. So that is why we are able to get her induced.


----------



## winwintoo

Not to steal anything from MP's job search, but I'm looking for a job too.

I have several problems though. I'm a woman of a "certain age", retired for several years, never had a resume - never needed one, all the jobs I had, I was hired for before resumes became popular.

Just between you and me and the gatepost, I think resumes are a waste of paper, but even a dishwasher job now want a resume - why don't the call it previous job experience if that's what they want to see. If they want to see a proposal for the job they're offering why not say that.

Resume? what does that mean in the context of most jobs I'd be applying for.

Because I'm using an email address from my own domain, I set up a very brief script on my home page, but it needs more or less. Not likely anyone will see it anyway, but who knows. mopdah.com

I guess I'm asking, how does a woman of my age and varied past experience go about landing a job. If a young person asked me, I'd have all kinds of advice, but I can no longer do any of the things I used to do and I don't know what there is out there that I can do.

That's why I haven't been around for coffee for a few days, I've been pondering my future - 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Margaret,

You could always go to a career counseling service. The specialize in helping people "find themselves", suggest possible career paths and help you with your resume and interview preparation.

I hope this advice helps.


----------



## winwintoo

Well, I never even thought of a career counsellor - I will look into it.

You see, I only ever had one real employer - the phone company. Even though I moved from one province to another when I was young, I only had to walk in and tell them I was available and ask when they wanted me to start.

That is not to say that I was so special, rather that so few people wanted the job    

Then when I trained to be a computer programmer, that was done in-house, so no schooling or job application was necessary - I already had the job.

I think now I'll settle down with a book and some green tea - anyone else want some?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, yes, green tea would hit the spot just now. It was my turn to "play" with the doxies in the kitchen. Luckily, some neighbors came over and helped. Doxies are very social and puppies are social AND playful. So, I am exhausted. 

Thanks for the tea, Margaret.


----------



## Sonal

One piece of advice that came out of my career counselling--good for resume writing, interviewing and getting a general idea of what types of things you like doing.

Write down 8 or 10 achievements from your working life (or volunteering life, whatever) that gave you a real strong sense of personal pride. Then for each of these, write down the situation, the task at hand, the actions you took and the result--quantify the results if possible. And then write down all the skills you used (e.g., research, analytical, communication, persuasiveness, attention to detail, organization) to do this--sometimes this part is easier if someone helps you, since you aren't always aware of all the skills you use.

This is useful because it helps you see some patterns in what skills you are both good at AND enjoy using, gives you some really good points to highlight on a resume, and preps you with some examples to back up your statements on interviews. (e.g., "I am a very fast learner. For example, when I was at company X I was in a situation where....")

Not sure if that helps you or not, Margaret, but I found the exercise very helpful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, these are excellent exercises, and would be especially useful for teachers who are about to "burn out" and are discouraged (NOTE -- Effective teachers burn out, and ineffective teachers rust out).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. A full moon out tonight could bring Carex to your house...........dressed like Santa ..................or a WereDoxie. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Thank you Dr.G. I think it's a particularly good exercise for people who are contemplating a career change, and are looking for transferable skills.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal the Wise............it fits. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

G'nite Dr G.

We are getting a pile of snow, but it isn't particularly cold so I won't complain too much..not too many objections to snow, just can't bear the freezing temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, snow when it is very cold is easier to shovel. Our snow here in St.John's, when the winds are from the northeast, is VERY heavy. Hopefully, all in the Ontario and Quebec regions are safe and warm.


----------



## Ena

Stopping in long enough to catch up on how everyone is fairing today before I go back to replying to email. Was late getting out of work today so it seems like I have being playing catch up ever since.
Good luck to you MP and to winwintoo.
Found a Japanese proverb that I really like and thought I would pass on.
One kind word can warm three winter months. 
Good night everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. The sun is just about to rise over Signal Hill, making another day for Canada.


----------



## RevMatt

And good morning from somewhere underneath the snow!


----------



## Cameo

Well, we didn't wake up to as much snow as I was afraid of, sun is out, a little on the chilly side............but it is Friday!

Hope everyone is well this morning. Coffee, tea and muffins left on the counter for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

Sonal said:


> One piece of advice that came out of my career counselling--good for resume writing, interviewing and getting a general idea of what types of things you like doing.
> 
> Write down 8 or 10 achievements from your working life (or volunteering life, whatever) that gave you a real strong sense of personal pride. Then for each of these, write down the situation, the task at hand, the actions you took and the result--quantify the results if possible. And then write down all the skills you used (e.g., research, analytical, communication, persuasiveness, attention to detail, organization) to do this--sometimes this part is easier if someone helps you, since you aren't always aware of all the skills you use.
> 
> This is useful because it helps you see some patterns in what skills you are both good at AND enjoy using, gives you some really good points to highlight on a resume, and preps you with some examples to back up your statements on interviews. (e.g., "I am a very fast learner. For example, when I was at company X I was in a situation where....")
> 
> Not sure if that helps you or not, Margaret, but I found the exercise very helpful.


Thank you Sonal, for some reason I missed your post!

I will try to do this today - I expect it will take a few attempts before I'm comfortable with the results, but I'm not in a big hurry so I can keep doing it until I am comfortable.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning all from a frosty but snowless Alberta. I have to go in to the office this morning to put together an order of spindles I received yesterday and a few days before christmas, that is a very good thing.


----------



## bhil

Morning all!

Well it finally stopped snowing here, now if we could only stop the wind. I'm not sure where al lthe time went, but I realized last night that it only 1 week until Christmas! We are in panick mode at our house doing baking, wrapping gifts, etc. Nice to be able ot stop in here and relax.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Well, I never even thought of a career counsellor - I will look into it.
> 
> You see, I only ever had one real employer - the phone company. Even though I moved from one province to another when I was young, I only had to walk in and tell them I was available and ask when they wanted me to start.
> 
> That is not to say that I was so special, rather that so few people wanted the job
> 
> Then when I trained to be a computer programmer, that was done in-house, so no schooling or job application was necessary - I already had the job.
> 
> I think now I'll settle down with a book and some green tea - anyone else want some?
> 
> Margaret


If you're in Saskatchewan and only ever worked for the phone company that means you worked for SaskTel; any chance you spent any significant amount of time working with MARTENS? If so is there any chance that when trained as a programmer you learned COBOL? If you answered yes to both of those questions, PM me ASAP so we can talk.

Edit: I also PM'd you the message to make sure you don't miss it.


----------



## bhil

Sorry Margaret, I tried. 

Hopefully the job hunting goes well.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Sorry Margaret, I tried.
> 
> Hopefully the job hunting goes well.


Thanks for trying - I would like nothing better than to go to work where you suggested, but unfortunately, the old mind is no longer quick enough for that kind of work.

I've found some really good resources on the net that I'm following up with and lots of jobs of the send us $50 and we'll tell you how to make money like we do - the old envelope stuffing scam gone hi-tech   

Since I made the decision to look for a job, I've gotten several phone calls from acquaintences who normally would not call me but all said they just had a feeling they needed to call - I have a feeling the planets are lining up in my favor and something good is going to happen.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I sure hope that feeling is right Margaret. Good luck.


----------



## Bolor

Lets all think positive thoughts together for MP and Margaret (did you know that WWT in franglaise is ... whoa, whoa, tabernac )
If we all pull together Mp will get his job and margaret will find and get the job of her dreams.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If we all pull together Mp will get his job and margaret will find and get the job of her dreams." Let us hope so, Bolor.

In the words of Tiny Tom, "God bless us, everyone."

To Mr. E. Scrooge I say, "Bug Humbar!!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

The neighborhood children are again putting on a production of "A Christmas Carol", and where they had Abby play Tiny Tom last year, they would like one of the doxie pups to play him this year. They selected Rosie, even though she is not a boy like Tiny Tom.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005


----------



## Cameo

And is Tiny Tom a relation to Tiny Tim?


----------



## Dr.G.

Tiny Tom was in the original Dickens' version, and a typo changed it to Tiny Tim. I feel that the classics should be read/seen/heard in their original versions.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005

I told the children that Leftie would have been a better choice for Tiny Tom.


Gus (aka "Big Shaq") was never in the running.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.

I have my second interview on Tuesday.

Monday, I sign the papers to settle my share purchase.

When it rains, it pours.


----------



## AppleAuthority

MP, I'd like to add my best wishes to the mix.  Best of luck to your new venture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, MP. Yes, when it rains it usually does pour.


----------



## SINC

I see Dr. G. is up late tonight, so I will leave the Shang to him and call it a night.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was just about to say good night to one and all myself, Sinc. I was out with my wife at her organization's Christmas party. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

G'nite. Stay warm and sleep well. I am off myself.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

SInce I am the first one to open up the Shang, I put on a pot of coffee and the tea is steeping. Fresh waffles with fruit toppings and whipped cream will be our menu for this morning.


----------



## winwintoo

Morning Max, I've been up for a while - brainstorming my new career opportunities. Some coffee and a waffle sounds good.

How are things at your house today? 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and thanks for the waffles MP, my favourite. Had to pass on the whipped cream though. (Fat content you see.)

I hope the job hunting works out for you Margaret. I know I had to create my own company to solve my problem, and that is one tough go round.


----------



## winwintoo

I suspect I'm going to have to be really creative and draw income from a number of sources, since the available jobs are part time and low paying/high stress.

I have a lot of skills, I just have to find someone who's interested in paying me for using them  

Maybe I'll start a "How to find a job for Seniors" blog and make lots of money of Google ads!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Thanks for the coffee/tea, MP. I have been up since 5:48AM grading and really needed it this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I would say "good luck", but you seem to have talent and expertise that shall be noticed by someone soon. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Mmm... waffles. Thanks MP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Made myself a couple of real ruben sandwiches this afternoon. Heaven.

RUBEN SANDWICHES 

Russian rye bread
Swiss cheese
Pastrami
Thousand Island dressing
Sauerkraut

First, spread Thousand Island dressing onto bread. Add Swiss cheese, sauerkraut, and pastrami. Butter the outside of sandwich and grill until golden brown. Delicious!! Try it you'll like it. I promise you can't even taste the sauerkraut.


----------



## SINC

Darn, now I gotta go and make one. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Your wish is my command, big brother. I might suggest this with a cold beer, so long as you are not going to drive.


----------



## Sonal

Well, it doesn't quite go with Reuben sandwiches, but if anyone is feeling mildly adventurous, I've decided to use up some leftover milk and bread and try making bread pudding... it'll be out of the oven in a minute.

No raisons, but lots of cinnamon. Any takers?


----------



## SINC

Mmmm, yep, I love bread pudding, even without the raisons!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Your wish is my command, big brother. I might suggest this with a cold beer, so long as you are not going to drive.


I will have the beer after I walk to the local in a half hour or so, but the sandwich was very good. Especially with my very own home made sauerkraut.


----------



## Dr.G.

Reuben Sandwich 



Ingredients:
8 slices Rye bread with caraway seeds
1/4 cup Unsalted butter; softened
3/4 cup Thousand Island dressing
1/4 lb Corned beef; thinly sliced
1 cup Sauerkraut; well drained
1/2 lb Swiss cheese; shredded

Method:
Lay out the bread slices and spread 1 side with butter. Turn and spread other side with Thousand Island Dressing. Lay meat on the dressing spread side of 4 of the slices, tucking in any overhang. Spread sauerkraut evenly atop the corned beef, then distribute the cheese over the sauerkraut. Top with remaining bread slices, butter side out, and press down tightly. Heat large non-stick skillet or griddle to medium heat. Working in batches if necessary, fry sandwiches until golden, about 5 minutes, pressing down several times with spatula. Carefully turn and cook pressing down, until second side is golden and cheese has melted, 3-4 minutes. Turn again and cook 2-3 minutes more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I LOVE anything with cinnamon, raisins, apples and the like. So, maybe we could work out a trade for the above recipe???


----------



## Ena

Mmmm! Reuben sandwiches. Haven't had one of those for years. 
Another good sandwich is raisin bread filled with leftover ham and cheese browned in a frying pan. 

Everyone doing all right with getting so close to the holiday weekend?
Am off in Christmas Day this year for the first time in years so am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, the Cafe Chez Marc shall be closed on Christmas Day for all of our regulars. We are turning it over for the day to help feed the homeless. I trust that you shall all have things to do and places to go, and won't miss a day without your regular goodies.


----------



## Cameo

I have just completed my christmas shopping today.......if you want to be with people today was the day......just go to any mall.

It really wasn't bad at all......I got lucky with parking spaces and the line ups could have been worse....people seemed to be in good humour, so I actually enjoyed the afternoon........though it took over four hours to accomplish.


----------



## SINC

That's fine, but The Shang is always open at any time of day for anyone who drops by, non?


----------



## Cameo

Somehow, it just wouldn't be fitting not to pop in here on Christmas day and visit with all my friends here.........I have enjoyed the company immensely this past year, there has been support, fun, encouragement and friendship found here and I for one would wish to include, in a small way, everyone in my christmas celebration........be that only a Merry Christmas and a hello how are you?


----------



## Ena

Just my daughter and her boyfriend for Christmas dinner this year but will do it as we traditionally do it with all the good china etc. including Christmas crackers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Cameo. It is always a good feeling to know that you don't have to fight the last minute crowds.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Shang is always open, but the Cafe Chez Marc shall be closed for this one day to help those less fortunate than all of us.


----------



## SINC

> Just my daughter and her boyfriend for Christmas dinner this year but will do it as we traditionally do it with all the good china etc. including Christmas crackers.


Yep, us too with the traditional Great Grandma's Limoges china 12 piece dinner set. Just the three of us so we will only use 25% of it. But the gravy bowl alone is to die for.


----------



## Dr.G.

Being Jewish, I did not know of many Christmas traditions, and certainly not the British/Canadian tradition of "Christmas crackers". I actually thought that they were real crackers.........ones that you could eat...........and not explosive devices with a prize inside.


----------



## SINC

Nearly posted over each other there Dr. G.!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Being Jewish, I did not know of many Christmas traditions, and certainly not the British/Canadian tradition of "Christmas crackers". I actually thought that they were real crackers.........ones that you could eat...........and not explosive devices with a prize inside.


But the prizes ARE chintzy. Kinda like the cracker box toys of old!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, some of those Cracker Jack toys are worth a small fortune to a real collector. All I have to show for my pre-teen addiction to Cracker Jacks are the fillings for the cavities I still have after all of these many years.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nearly posted over each other there Dr. G.!" Sinc, better to "post over each other" rather than to wander around in the dark. For, as it is written, "It is better to light one candle than to curse the darkness."


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> But the prizes ARE chintzy. Kinda like the cracker box toys of old!


That reminds me of the 1970's put down of the worth of B.A. degrees. Saying was that they were given away in Cracker Jack's boxes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I received all of my four university degrees in the 1970's, and no one told me that they were of little value. Still, I see your point.


----------



## SINC

Real degrees are not included in such whimsy, Dr. G.


----------



## Macified

I'm not a regular visitor to the Shang, but I thought I'd pop in and wish you all the best of the season. Whatever your faith, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Macified

I just noticed my post count. Is wonder if there is any significance to my 1001st post being here in the Shang?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macified, a centennial post count here in the Shang gets you free tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc for the rest of your life. Be careful not to step on the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Just noticed that I'm approaching that 1,000 post mark. Hmmm.... perhaps I should step up my posting a bit.


----------



## Sonal

In any case, good night one and all.


----------



## Ena

I'll probably go back to bed for awhile after letting the dog out and back in at 5:30 am so will miss brunch on Sunday. Was Christmas baking tonight but made some extra for you all. Help yourselves to some shortbread or gingerbread with hot lemon sauce.


----------



## Cameo

Coffee and tea are on for all, hot chocolate for Bolor, though I am sure he will share.

Someone left a mess last night, there was a path of crumbs leading to the back door.........very strange. I cleaned them up of course, looked out the window and couldn't see any tracks.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. 

No tracks, eh? Well, that eliminates a train!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. A sunny but windy day here in St.John's, with 3C.


----------



## Dr.G.

"No tracks, eh? Well, that eliminates a train!"...............and doxies, who leave no crumbs behind after they have eaten.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning as well.

What??? No Coffee???? Do I have to do everything around here?? 

It's just fine to be in such good company.

There's a fresh pot brewing and tea for those who drink tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, we had just finished the last of this morning's coffee and now have all fresh tea and coffee for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to Churchill Forest to get our Christmas tree/Hanukkah bush. For those living in St.John's, you know to where I am bound.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> For those living in St.John's, you know to where I am bound.


Well, I hope they untie you so you can get back to The Shang!


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon, everyone. Looks like a great day for staying in and watching TV, but it seems that I will have to run out for work soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Well, I hope they untie you so you can get back to The Shang!" To "where" I am bound, my brother, not to "what" I am bound. The tree is up and looks great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, there shall be some of your special blend of herbal tea and a few treats upon your return.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was just thinking of something. Granted, a few of the regulars here in The Shang have actually met in person, but a majority of us have never had a real face-to-face conversation over coffee/tea/beer/etc. It is not amazing how we have shared the tears and laughter of Life, as well as the everyday mundane and ordinary events of Life, with each other??? We are truly a family here in The Shang. Many mock this thread, but they are poorer for not having stayed and shared the warmth and friendship that many of us share.

That is all I was thinking about just now. So, I am back to grading. Carry on playing with the doxies. Paix, mes cher amis.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Hello All

Been awhile since being in The Shang. Did you guys miss me?  

Dr.G, I recently came across a herbal tea, Chai Green Tea. Give it try in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, CC. We have been serving Chai Green Tea for over a year here in the Cafe Chez Marc. It seems to calm the patrons of the Cafe when there are so many doxies running about..........especially now that we have 10 doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Carex

Night time so soon? Have been hiding in the hills for the past few days because there was a full you-know-what to contend with. Everyone and everything seems to be accounted for. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. A beautiful sunrise this morning, nearly due east (which it shall be in another two days). A cold -2 but with no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Carex. I was just thinking about you yesterday and wondering what became of you this full moon...............the one just before the Winter Solstice.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Having one of those odd morning when I find myself mysteriously awake before my alarm goes off, so I thought I'd pop in for some tea, get the morning coffee going...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, there is your favorite blends of tea all ready for you and the coffee is on the second pot now. Glad to have you here this early in the AM.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Dr. G. and Sonal. Nice to have things heated up and ready when one arrives in the morning. I am going to have a bowl of porridge, always good on a frosty western winter morning.

But wait, the first official day of winter is not until tomorrow, is it?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning SINC.

Care for a little brown sugar with that porridge?

Two days out of the week, I work at my parents' home office--one of the perks of the job is that my mother makes me porridge for breakfast when I'm there.


----------



## SINC

I'm going to opt for apple and cinnamon this morning thanks Sonal, but I will keep the brown sugar in mind for another day.


----------



## RevMatt

Happy new week, everyone! My iBook has recovered, and so my enforced ehMac vacation is over. Yay!  Really, having my workable mobility restricted in the week before Christmas would not have been fun. Glad that scare is behind me.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! It was a busy weekend filled with Crhistmas baking, Christmas pictures, Christmas visiting, Christmas wrapping, and (unfortunately) the last of our Christmas shopping. Next year I really have to finish up early like I said I was going to this year. It was only two gifts left to shop for, but crazy none the less. But as a bonus, our daughter who has so far refused to go near Santa for a picture, reacted much better to Mrs Claus who was posing for the pictures this weekend, and we have a picture for our/her memory books.


----------



## Cameo

Kids can be so funny - my oldest son was scared silly of any man with a beard - including his own grandfather....so he wouldn't go near Santa!


----------



## Bolor

Morning all (he said as pouring a cup of hot chocolate)
Glad your iBook problems have been solved Rev. When I was a kid, we called our minister "Rev". He didn't seem to mind. We had a pretty strong youth group back then. Considering the time of the century though, there wasn't much else to do.
I was video conferencing with my son in Port Coquitlam yesterday and was telling us that the granddaughter didn't fuss with Santa. She is only 3 1/2 months old though. Next year will be a better time to judge. I think I would like to be there next Xmas to see how she reacts. It should be fun


----------



## bhil

It isn't just Santa with our daughter, it's pretty much any man that is shy around/scared of.

Thinking forward to the future, I haven't really been discourgaing that yet.


----------



## Ena

Good morning from wet and dreary Victoria.
We had a cat once that would hiss at some of the boyfriend that my daughter brought home. Cat was usually correct on weeding out the ones of good character. It's become a family joke about the cat test.
Off out soon to get last few gifts. What would we do without the Dollar stores for stocking stuffers


----------



## SINC

Well, we got along without Dollar stores from the 50s until they appeared on the scene.

Also, scratch and win lotto tickets always make for a good stocking stuffer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the Winter Solstice is on the 21st.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Well, we got along without Dollar stores from the 50s until they appeared on the scene.
> 
> Also, scratch and win lotto tickets always make for a good stocking stuffer.


Didn't we used to have 5 and 10 cent stores until at least the late 70s - Kresge's and Woolworth's? The Dollar stores seem to sell mostly remaindered and repackaged stuff, but the old five and dime used to have pretty inexpensive stuff too. Also, here in Regina we had a very good Army & Nave store where you could buy almost anything conceivable at a good price and they always stocked certain staple things (felt boots for example) that nobody else had. I thought they were doing a good busniess until the chain passed to a new owner who tried to "dress up" the stores and they closed shortly after - we miss the old "Antoine's"

Now we've got at least 10 dollar stores that I can think of and probably that many that I just haven't come across yet. They aren't all in the same chain, they have slightly different names, but most of them stock pretty much the same stuff.

I agree - good place for stocking stuffers - although this year I'm going to just stuff the stockings with real dollars and by-pass the stores altogether.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

We have three doxie puppies that have not yet been sold, but at $1000 a puppy, they are not really "stocking stuffers".


----------



## SINC

Margaret, we are indeed fortunate in that we still have one "A and N Boutique" left. We used to have two, but they closed the downtown store and now our Army & Navy is on White Ave. in Old Strathcona.

They still feature reasonable prices.


----------



## winwintoo

I lived near there for a few years in the early 70s. It's pretty hazy, but I think I was west of the A&N.

I thought that was one of the places that burned down a couple of years ago.

Later, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Oops, my bad, the wife just told me the one downtown was replaced with a new one in Londonderry Mall, so we still have two stores.

And no, A & N wasn't part of that fire on White Ave.


----------



## Ena

Good old A and N Boutique. Had one in Moose Jaw when I lived there. Janitor would come along at closing time and throw sawdust on the wood floors before he swept up. Didn't matter if people were in the path of the sawdust.


----------



## winwintoo

When did you live in Moose Jaw?? Have you been back lately? It's turning into quite the little destination - lots of trendy little shops and attractions. Fun to just park the car and walk around in. It was too bad about the fire there last winter, but they seem to have recovered and there's more construction going on all the time.

I was there a few weeks ago and they were busy refurbishing the front of another of those old store along Main Street by the station.

The Tunnels are a hoot!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Winwintoo. My family lived in Moose Jaw from 1967 to 1979. I haven't been back since then so thanks for the update. 
One of the shops that burnt down had an overhead track with a little container for sending customers money and purchase bill to a cashier. Ah memories


----------



## SINC

I grew up in Swift Current and had all my eye examinations with a specialist in Moose Jaw, so visited frequently and knew it well.

We had a Cooper's department store in Swift Current that had those little rails where the clerk would put your five dollar bill in a little box and it would whiz across the basement, across the main floor and up to the accounting department on the second floor where change would be made. It then came back to you in about two minutes. I remember being taken with it as a child.


----------



## Carex

Crazy flatlanders.


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> Crazy flatlanders.


You're just jealous 'cuz you never had anything that interesting   

After 11 years living in this apartment building, I finally got a "Holiday" gift from the owner - the caretaker just knocked on the door and handed me a box of chocolates and a letter from the management company!

Good news - they've been renovating and they are finally going to do something about the fitness room that is supposed to be part of the "luxury" that we've been paying for. Until now the equipment has been so broken down it was unusable and the "sauna" had a sign in it saying not to turn the heat on   

The bad news is that if my Doctor finds out there is a working fitness room right here in the building, she'll do more than frown the next time I visit her.

I'll leave the chocolates out later in the week - I'm on my way out to the kids Christmas concert tonight - yes Christmas - they attend a Catholic school.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Crazy flatlanders.


Ya know, livin' in lotus land eventually gets to your brain. Or does it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, be kind to Carex since the last full moon was only four days ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

I read that they have discovered a serum for the monthly plight of being a WereDoxie. Researchers at the University of Berlin are waiting for the next full moon to see if it again works after 11 successful months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are three WereDoxies on the night of the last full moon. Not a peep out of this trio.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just hit post 12,000 here in The Shang. Drinks are on me at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Sonal

Excellent. In that case, I'll take a comforting cup of tea.

Went out with my father to observe him trying to negotiate on the price of a building he was thinking about buying. We were not sucessful. I've never seen anyone put forth a flat-out "no" so quickly.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Just in time too! I was getting a little thirsty!

Congrats to 12,002 posts of tranquility and peace in the Shang. May this moment unlock the door to 12,002 more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here, here, AA. Sonal, your tea is waiting.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thank you Dr. G.

For some reason, my Shang Digest Daily hasn't been showing up in my mailbox. It used to outline all the chitter chatter here in the Shang in a nice form that I could quickly read on the go. Perhaps my ehMac preferences need to be reset?


----------



## Sonal

Thanks for the tea, Dr. G.

Nice to see you back, AA. Are you on holidays yet?


----------



## SINC

Hey AA, welcome back. I noticed you were getting a bit of a hard time in other threads. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Sonal, this is my last week before the holidays. I have quite a bit to do yet, in fact. I have a Geography test tomorrow, a Music test on Thursday, and a talent show Friday. For the talent show, I'm participating in two performances--a skit by my religion class (live background music is my role), and by the rock club. For the latter, I'll be performing Money by Pink Floyd (lead guitar and vocals--I'm practising the guitar solo feverishly), and possibly When I Come Around by Green Day (lead guitar and vocals), or Iron Man by Black Sabbath (main guitar solo).

SINC, thanks for the welcome. Yes I have had to deal with numerous problems in the past little while, but its great to know I can come back to the Shang and face no problems, and clear my head.


----------



## Sonal

Sounds like quite a concert, AA, but I'm sure you will do very well.

By the way, I have a friend who's thinking of taking up guitar (mid-life crisis, I think.  ) Do you have any tips on locating a good teacher? Or did you teach yourself?


----------



## AppleAuthority

Well, I'm self-taught so I don't know if I would teach well (but I certainly could teach the basics, and fingering techniques--I just don't know enough about the music theory behind it). A lot of major music stores, such as Gilbert Guitars and Music Pro here in Barrie, and I believe Cosmo Music in Toronto offer lessons. In most cases, lessons are all you need to get started.

What does he like to play? I may able to help him learn his first few songs.

I also recommend subscribing to the GuitarTips.com.au newsletter. It's a great online publication filled with handy tips.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## AppleAuthority

G'night Dr. G. Thanks for the thirst quencher!


----------



## SINC

Given the time of year, I can't think of a better way to say good night than this:


----------



## Sonal

Thanks for the tips, AA--I'll pass them along.

Good night everyone.


----------



## Carex

> Ya know, livin' in lotus land eventually gets to your brain. Or does it?


Nothing gets to this brain


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. I see that despite my futtering around before getting here, my daughter has, none the less, got me up early enough to make me the first arrival. So, I'll put the coffee, tea and hot chocolate on. Food is a little scarce in our house right now, but there are always english muffins, and the toaster.

Yesterday was a hectic day, with my daughter needing an emergency run to the dentist, and the cat to the vet. We have a tradition of things going wrong around Christmas in this house, so it's nice to know all of that adventure is continuing apace. Hope all of you are enjoying this last week, run up to Christmas!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all, on a quite morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, thanks for the coffee/tea/hot chocolate. I shall bring some fresh muffins and bagels to round out the morning "feast".


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thanks for the brekkie. I really needed the coffee this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, my sleepy brother. "Onward and upward" as in Excelsior.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. Thanks for tea! Yesterday was a long day, today is starting out long again.........work is slow at them moment, should have brought in my laptop today.

AA.......I always drop in to the shang to catch my breath as I also seem to get myself into trouble in other threads.

Sinc......that picture is adorable.........anyone you know?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Gracie. Now we are all able to feel better knowing that you are with us once again. 

Remember the way of doxie pups -- Work hard, play hard, eat everything quickly.............and sleep off and on throughout the day.


----------



## Cameo

Since I didn't sleep well last night, I could probably nap on and off all day.........don't think the boss would like that one much though. Since my work is all caught up and ahead at the moment he doesn't mind my popping in here, but napping? Nah, probably wouldn't go for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, tell him that it is the way of the doxie pup, and that you could get Gracie to do your work while you are napping. It could be a communal nap 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005

or just by yourself

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005


----------



## Cameo

I wish those links worked Dr. G., I enjoy your pictures. SINC.........where are you? we need help!


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> I wish those links worked Dr. G., I enjoy your pictures. SINC.........where are you? we need help!


Right here, ready and willing!


----------



## Cameo

Now we just need Dr G to email you those pix! DR. G..........where did you go?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G could post the pictures right here on ehmac - that would be easier.

Morning all. I need to get out today and get food in for the holidays. I'm not doing the big dinner thing, but my son will be staying with me and he always chides me for my bare cupboards so I'll stock up and make it look more "homey" for him.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Yawn. A very tired good morning all. We've had company in town for the last couple of days, and the night before last was a late one, up visiting until the wee hours. I thought I would be able to catch up on my sleep last night, but our daughter got sick and started throwing up around 9:45 last night. She was in bed, so by the time we got her cleaned up (she had to have full bath), and her room cleaned up, she threw up again. This went on every 20 to 30 minutes until around 12:30, when she finally fell asleep . . . until about 3:30 when she was throwing up again. She was still in bed when I left for work at 6:45 so hopefully she's feeling better this morning, though my stomach is starting to feel queasy now too.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> though my stomach is starting to feel queasy now too.


That went through my son's family a couple of weeks ago - don't know what it was, but it was short at least. Glad I haven't had it yet - touch wood.

Stay away from all the food trays until you settle down - you never know what's lurking in that spinach dip LOL

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Dr. G could post the pictures right here on ehmac - that would be easier.


The problem is Margaret that he has no where to host them so he can post them here. (One has to have a hosting site on the web to be able to post them here.) I have a ton of space on .Mac and can host them for him however.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Stay away from all the food trays until you settle down - you never know what's lurking in that spinach dip LOL


When I got up this morning the first thing I said was I'm not going to eat anything today. Unfortunately, this is the week at work where we have our annual Christmas junk food week. Everyone in the building picks a day and brings in some little snacky thing for everyone else in the building. We end up with about 15 people bringing things each day, and of course, the table with all the food is set up by the water cooler, which I'm making frequent trips to today.

It's all so tempting...


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> The problem is Margaret that he has no where to host them so he can post them here. (One has to have a hosting site on the web to be able to post them here.) I have a ton of space on .Mac and can host them for him however.


What's wrong with here:

http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/

teeheee

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> When I got up this morning the first thing I said was I'm not going to eat anything today. Unfortunately, this is the week at work where we have our annual Christmas junk food week. Everyone in the building picks a day and brings in some little snacky thing for everyone else in the building. We end up with about 15 people bringing things each day, and of course, the table with all the food is set up by the water cooler, which I'm making frequent trips to today.
> 
> It's all so tempting...


I remember it well. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> What's wrong with here:
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/
> 
> teeheee
> 
> Margaret


Nothing at all if he can figure it out. I have tried a hundred times to post another pic to the gallery since the initial ones over a year ago, but it rejects every one saying they are too big even though I have them sized down to only 39kb.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Nothing at all if he can figure it out. I have tried a hundred times to post another pic to the gallery since the initial ones over a year ago, but it rejects every one saying they are too big even though I have them sized down to only 39kb.


My memory is fuzzy, but didn't the recent ehMac upgrade fix this? Has anyone tried recently?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the same thing happened to me as well. I shall send you an invite to the Kodak gallery (you won't have to sign up) where all the doxie pics are stored. Then, if you want to upload any for public display, be my guest. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

This is a test by linking to the Kodak site to see if it works:










Success, it does!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this is all I get ("Forbidden") and these are my pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bolor

You can add an attachment:
Click "New Reply"
Click "Manage attachments" (near bottom of the page)
a Pop-up window opens
Click "Choose File" from your own computer
Click "upload"
Clic "Submit Reply"


----------



## Bolor

And that's what you get


----------



## winwintoo

Awww can I have her - she's so cute!

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, a beautiful baby grand daughter.


----------



## Carex

Apparently, Margaret is offering to raise Bolor's grandchild. Good luck with that.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm a great Grandmother - I have all the computer stuff and craft stuff and I like Sponge Bob and Tiger and Blue's Clues and all the kids movies. My grandkids are too "mature" to go to the really young movies any more so I'll have to "rent" some kids to go with  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, that is a great idea -- "Rent a Kid" is a unique business venture.


----------



## AppleAuthority

"Rend a Kid". Hmm, it sounds like a fine venture. I've heard many people say, "aww cute little baby--I just don't want to give birth to another one and watch over it constantly". If they rent a baby for a week or so, they can get the need for a baby out of their system.

But then again, the mother of the baby may not want to be detached.


----------



## SINC

Since the wife is working and my satellite PVR erased all my movies, even though I "protected" them, so I guess I will watch something live tonight as my recording feature is "toast".

Bell shipped me a new one under warranty yesterday so should be here tomorrow or Thursday.

There are days I just hate technology.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, I am thinking about "Rent a Doxe". I brought Rosie, the smallest and cutest of the six doxie pups into my faculty office, and the people that were there went nuts. There is something about a 7 week old puppy that is a real magnet for maternal and paternal instincts to come forth.


----------



## Dr.G.

With sunrise at 7:46AM tomorrow morning, the day of the Winter Solstice, I might just go up to Signal Hill, as I have done a few times in the past, and watch the sun rise out of the ocean -- due east. It is a spectacular site. If you are able to open up this link, this is somethink like what I am talking about re the sun rising seemingly out of the Atlantic Ocean.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, that is a great idea -- "Rent a Kid" is a unique business venture.


Do you suppose higher life forms would pay me to take their kids to all the inane cartoon movies that come out every year?

I love those movies and kids are pretty easy to handle while they're watching a movie. 

I'll add that to my list of possible business ventures.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Sleep well all my friends here in The Shang. Paix, mes cher amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, it is worth a try. Carpe diem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Remember, the way of the doxie pup is for those who have faith in their own ability to grow. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

I'm done, too, I think. We also have a munchkin who might be for rent, though. Maybe not a week at a time, but shorter stints


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Sounds like quite a concert, AA, but I'm sure you will do very well.
> 
> By the way, I have a friend who's thinking of taking up guitar (mid-life crisis, I think.  ) Do you have any tips on locating a good teacher? Or did you teach yourself?


You might want to tell your friend to consider Guitar Lessons with the Royal Conservatory or a facility that is affiliated with it. As well, your friend should consider talking Classical Guitar. This way he/she can learn proper technique and not the "Rock Star" technique that some kid working at the music shop will teach (No offense AA).

This is how I learned to play and it served me very well. Not only can I play Classical pieces with proper technique (and it is inherently harder than a lot of the modern rock) but this training enabled me to read music, and to transfer my technique to music I enjoy more.


----------



## MaxPower

This weekend has been a roller-coaster of a ride.

First my son took quite ill again with a sinus related infection. Not to get into any great details, but it wasn't pretty come Sunday Morning.

Then I thought I was going to receive my payment for my shares yesterday, but being at the mercy now of the lawyers, the other party's lawyer neglected to include some of the documents in order to finalize the deal.

Today proved to be no better. Not only did we watch the funeral of Constable Valerie Gignac, one of my wife's co-workers sister, which was hard to endure, but after the proceedings, I received a call that one of my best friend's mother passed away this morning.

Someone must be testing my family this year. And quite frankly, I'm done with the test.

Perhaps our resident Reverend or the other good people of the Shang can help with some positive advice.

On a positive note, my 2nd son will (if all goes well) be born on the 28th and I go for my second interview tomorrow.

Whew.

OK enough about me. [/end rant]


----------



## Ena

Finally got to sit down and catch up on how everyone is today. Work interferes with my pleasures
Cameo. Have a better night tonight.
Dr. G. Your link to the Kodak page still comes up with a sign in/register in page. 
Bolor. That is one bonnie bairn.
Bhil. Hope your wee one is on the mend.
Good night all


----------



## MaxPower

Oh and Good Night all.


----------



## Cameo

MP - Just keep right on putting one foot forward at a time, things will get better in the end. There have been plenty of times in the past few years that I have landed on my butt and had to pick myself up and keep pluggin. Times that I thought I couldn't stand one more stupid nasty thing happening......but I did, I keep on pluggin away and will continue to do so. Although in some ways it is still tough, it is better and I am happier.


----------



## Cameo

Nite all


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Not much of a sunrise. Still, the Winter Solstice shall be upon us all just after 3PM here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I won't say anything trite about your situation...........but vent and rant here with your friends. We shall listen, and celebrate with you when son #2 is born. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I wish that Kodak's site had a non-sign in option. They did in the past, but I guess like so many other .com sites, they want your email address. Sorry about that, but take my word that the doxies pups are growing.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and positive wishes to MP as we all do care.

A warm start to the first day of winter here in Alberta.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning.


----------



## SINC

OK, I give up. I used to be able to insert words for a hyper link like RevMatt did in his signature above just by clicking on the small blue symbol which would then let me substitute the words for the hyper link so only the words show in the post.

But now, it does not give me that option. How are you doing that RevMatt?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

BTW, MP--thanks for the guitar tips. I will pass them along. And best of luck with everything.


----------



## Carex

Like this Sinc, with the square bracket at the front of course:

url=http:\\www.yourfavorite webpage]Sincs webpage[/url]


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> Like this Sinc, with the square bracket at the front of course:
> 
> url=http:\\www.yourfavorite webpage]Sincs webpage[/url]


That's one way of doing it, but Sinc means the link button on top of the message window - it's been broken for a while.

It used to give you two windows, one to enter the word you wanted to be the link and one to put the URL and it showed up in your message (before you posted it) looking like this: 



Code:


[URL="http://www.google.com"]google[/URL]

Now you only get one window where you put the URL and it shows up in your message (before posting) like this:



Code:


[URL="http://www.google.com"]http://www.google.com[/URL]

So what you do is take out the second


Code:


http://www.google.com

 and replace it with "google" 

I keep meaning to send this as feedback to the site, but I keep forgetting.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Well, the "code" button is broken too. What I just posted isn't going to help much because it turned what was supposed to be plain text into hypertext.

I'm on my way out, but if you need to know Sinc, I'll see if I can figure out what's going on later or write to EhMax - it's definitely broken and most posters likely type links manually because they find it faster to do it that way and don't realize the buttons aren't working.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Thanks Carex, worked perfectly. And I will post the broken button in feedback.


----------



## RevMatt

Yeah, the button doesn't work like it used to. OK, in the example below, I have replaced [ and ] with ( and ).

The button used to give you a two part process. First put in the actual link "http://example.ca" and then the text you wanted in place of the link "my site".

The resulting inserted code would look like:

(URL="http://example.ca")my site(/URL)

I always used to use the button, because even though I read the code, I am lazy.  Also, I always forget where the square brackets are, since I am using the CSA keyboard. Now, however, the button is a one step process, only asking for the actual address. The resulting code becomes

(URL="http://example.ca")h ttp://example.ca(/URL)

extra space added between h and t to try and defeat the board, which is trying to be smarter than I am.

So, as was mentioned above, I replace the actual text part of that link with the words that I want. I know, this is what Margaret just tried to explain, but I'm just trying to do it a little more clearly.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Everyone in our house is doing much better this morning, just in time because I suddenly got a load of work dumped on me yesterday. We went for a tour of the current progress of our new house, and after pointing out a few things they messed up, I asked when they were going to be ready to have me come through and run the network cabling because no one had told me yet. They said it should be done by next week to not hold them up. Since we are leaving for a week on Saturday, that only leaves me a couple of hours after work each of the next two days to get in there and do my work. Add on to that the last of the Christmas baking and preparing for being gone for a week, I'm going to be busy.


----------



## bhil

MP: Frequent visits to the Shang should help you keep your sanity during this "test". In one week you'll be forgetting all about this stress, and only a couple of days later it will be a new and better year, with your new job, your new son, and a healthy and happy family. I know you're anxious to get paid for your shares, but there is nothing you can do about it now but wait, leave worrying about the paperwork to your lawyer. He's not going to be paid until you are, so he has incentive to get it done.

Anyways, you asked for advice, that's just my two cents worth.


----------



## Bolor

bhil, you are going to be one busy person and I echo your comments re MaxPowers' predicament.
MaxPower, I hope your young one gets over the infection soon so you may enjoy a peaceful and happy holiday. I also agree with you on the classical guitar thing. They sound so much better and hand positioning learned from classical training will always stand one in good stead. It makes it much simpler.
time for lunch ... i'll grab a bagel and some cream cheese to have with a green tea.


----------



## RevMatt

MP - missed your earlier post, in my hecticness. The responses of others prompted me to go looking for it. This has been a very testing time for me, and I share that note of frustration I hear in your comment about being done with the test. There are really two ways to deal with these times, in my experience, and which one you use depends on what kind of a person you are. I don't know you well enough to choose one for you, so you will have to go ahead and do that yourself. 

The question, really, is about focus. If it is the avalanche of individual events that is bearing you under, the best advice I can give is to focus on the larger picture. That would be the bhil philosophy. These moments in our lives suck. There is no getting around that reality. All we can do is focus on the larger picture, see the hope that comes in the future. With the new little one so close, the hopeful future isn't too far away, with luck. The other details will sort themselves between here and there.

On the other hand, is the Cameo philosophy. That is, focus on the small things. Make yourself a list, if you are list inclined, and work through the problems one at a time in order of priority. Don't worry about the big picture, because, really, if you can sort through the little details, the overall outcome will fall out as it should be. The overall picture is overwhelming, but you can chieve and find hope in the small victories in the interim.

Yes, I realise these are opposing strategies.  Like I say, how a person handles times of stress depends largely on their personalities. Life IS a test a times*, and, like all tests, we succeed when we play to our own strengths. Other than that, the only real advice I have is to remember that that is what friends are for. Vent at us as frequently as you need to, and if you have some nearby real life friends, get them to buy you a beer and a game of pool (or whatever works for you personally).


*on a theological note, if it helps, I vehemently reject the notion that God is behind the testing. I'm not inclined to say too much in a theological vein without knowing whether that is helpful or not, given the secular nature of this place, and my faiths history of being overbearing and uninvited, but am happy to if you would like. I have iChat, feel free to use it


----------



## Carex

MP, I agree with the online venting. Perhaps a little virtual scream therapy. Typing in something like; aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
can be very soothing at times. Your little guy will get through this and in a couple years you will look back at the shares thing and not remember the pain involved with getting it solved, just the money. 

Or you could go on a drinking binge. Your choice.


----------



## bhil

I occasionally follow Carex's typing strategy as well, only I keep an old spare keyboard around to use while typing. At these points my typing tends to get more and more forceful, and I don't want to wreck my good keyboard while venting.

Most people around the office know when I'm having a bad day by the sound of my typing.


----------



## Carex

Wireless keyboards are great for that. You can bang them around, flip them over and do other stupid things to them without losing your connection. Ain't technology great!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I have no advice for bhil, RevMatt, MP or even Carex. However, as Abe Lincoln was fond of saying, "And this too shall pass".


----------



## Cameo

I find trying to solve the big picture all at once far too overwhelming. It does all get solved in the long run, just a hard go getting there and keeping your sanity. It seemed to never fail.........just as I was getting close to getting current, my plans were coming through.......something would happen and I would land back on my butt. Got very discouraging and to a scary point a couple of times when I just thought there was no further I could go, nothing else I could do.
But things once again are getting better, still having set backs, but baby steps are working and I am getting there.

So, hang in there MP - it will be fine in the end. Remember the positives - you have a wonderful family and you have friends, in your "real" life and here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, remember the Way of the Doxies -- Little legs require many small steps, but the journey is made with taking the first step. Then, keep moving forward, or around obstacles, or even through obstacles. Look for the front door when possible, but don't be afraid to enter the Path to Accomplishment via a side or back door. The doxie may not be swift, but will never quit until the goal has been reached.

So endeth the lesson.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So endeth the lesson.


And so begins the journey:


----------



## SINC

It's not often that the surveillance camera in Santa's workshop provides an image, but it would appear things are busy:


----------



## Dr.G.

The journey of a thousand kilometers begins with but a single step.


----------



## Cameo

you just have to be careful not to step in the potholes! Some of those things can get kind of big. ( I always thought of life as a journey down the road, some are smooth, some rough and some just full of potholes.)


----------



## Ena

The posts about journeys brought Robert Frost to mind:

The Road Not Taken

TWO roads diverged in a yellow wood,	
And sorry I could not travel both	
And be one traveler, long I stood	
And looked down one as far as I could	
To where it bent in the undergrowth; 

Then took the other, as just as fair,	
And having perhaps the better claim,	
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;	
Though as for that the passing there	
Had worn them really about the same, 

And both that morning equally lay	
In leaves no step had trodden black.	
Oh, I kept the first for another day!	
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,	
I doubted if I should ever come back. 

I shall be telling this with a sigh	
Somewhere ages and ages hence:	
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I—	
I took the one less traveled by,	
And that has made all the difference.


----------



## SINC

One of my favourites by Robert Frost:

On Going Unnoticed

As vain to raise a voice as a sigh
In the tumult of free leaves on high.
What are you in the shadow of trees
Engaged up there with the light and breeze?

Less than the coral-root you know
That is content with the daylight low,
And has no leaves at all of its own;
Whose spotted flowers hang meanly down.

You grasp the bark by a rugged pleat,
And look up small from the forest's feet.
The only leaf it drops goes wide,
Your name not written on either side.

You linger your little hour and are gone,
And still the wood sweep leafily on,
Not even missing the coral-root flower
You took as a trophy of the hour.

This one always makes me think just how tiny one's mission on earth really is, but prods me to make the best of it.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good evening all. I see that we have some poetry going on here. Very cool


----------



## SINC

I think I'm going to watch a movie. Popcorn anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, Robert Frost is one of my favorite poets, and his "The Road Not Taken" is one of my favorite poems.


TWO roads diverged in a yellow wood, 
And sorry I could not travel both 
And be one traveler, long I stood 
And looked down one as far as I could 
To where it bent in the undergrowth; 

Then took the other, as just as fair, 
And having perhaps the better claim, 
Because it was grassy and wanted wear; 
Though as for that the passing there 
Had worn them really about the same, 

And both that morning equally lay 
In leaves no step had trodden black. 
Oh, I kept the first for another day! 
Yet knowing how way leads on to way, 
I doubted if I should ever come back. 

I shall be telling this with a sigh 
Somewhere ages and ages hence: 
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I— 
I took the one less traveled by, 
And that has made all the difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pack it in once again. I am quite tired and figured it would be best to wish all a good and safe night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Glad to know you also like Frost Dr. G.

Sleep well.


----------



## AppleAuthority

SINC, any caramel syrup for the popcorn?


----------



## SINC

Sure AA, help yourself. Me, I'm gonna pass on the calories, thanks anyway.


----------



## AppleAuthority

I guess those are one of the advantages to being young


----------



## Ena

Thanks for the popcorn Sinc. Didn't go too badly with my daily orange.

I've always liked this poem of Sandberg's ever since I had to learn it in school on the east coast. Being a cat lover and getting thick fog there probably had a lot to do with it. 

THE fog comes
on little cat feet.

It sits looking
over harbor and city
on silent haunches
and then moves on.


----------



## bhil

I'd love to hop in and stay a while listening to poetry and eating popcorn, but I spoke too soon this morning. While I am feeling mostly better, our daughter is still not up to full speed, and sometime while I was out wiring our new house, my wife started on the downward slide. So I just finished doing most of what she had planned for tonight and now it's time for bed, so I can finish the rest tomorrow, along with everything else we already had planned.

Good night all.


----------



## Ena

bhil. Sure hope Thursday sees some better health with you and yours.

Good night one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. A beautiful sunrise on this cold St. John's morning. We woke up to -10C which is very cold for us. Still, the dusting of light snow makes everything look nice, even to one who hates winter and snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, we have started a Poetry Corner in the Cafe Chez Marc in your honor. Anyone who so desires may take the chair and read a favorite poem or two (or three), or even read something they have written. Of course, Robert Frost shall be the first poet presented.


----------



## winwintoo

This is my favorite - don't know the poet or the name of the poem though.



> Isn't it strange how prince and kings,
> And clown's who caper in sawdust rings,
> And common people like you and me,
> Are builders for eternity.
> 
> Each is given a bag of tools,
> A shapeless mass,
> And a book of rules,
> And each must build ere life has flown,
> A stumbling block or a stepping stone.


Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, everyone. Christmas is coming ever closer?


----------



## SINC

Good Morning and welcome to Thursday. I finally finished all my shopping and gift wrapping last night so today I can rest. We finished our last installation yesterday as well and will not begin anew until the new year.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Another beautiful day outside this morning. I'm the only one up in the house, so I don't know how everyone else is doing yet, but here's to hoping all's well all around.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Good Morning and welcome to Thursday. I finally finished all my shopping and gift wrapping last night so today I can rest. We finished our last installation yesterday as well and will not begin anew until the new year.


I finished all of my Cristmas shopping several weeks ago. Unfortunately I chose to order several gift online, and due to the Christmas shipping madness, have not yet received them. I think it is time to give up hope of them arriving in time, and make up some placeholder gifts.


----------



## bhil

MP, I'm sure everyone's eager to find out, how did your second interview go yesterday?


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> I finished all of my Cristmas shopping several weeks ago. Unfortunately I chose to order several gift online, and due to the Christmas shipping madness, have not yet received them. I think it is time to give up hope of them arriving in time, and make up some placeholder gifts.


When that happened to me last year, I printed off the description of the item online, erased the price and put the print out in a box along with the order receipt, and a note that it had not yet arrived. Then I wrapped it nicely and put it under the tree.

My daughter was thrilled at my choice, but this trick only works for adults. If it is for the kids, then one has to enact plan "B".


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. I'll make the hot chocolate if you'll do the honours for the coffee, Sinc.
Hope all is well at your house bhil


----------



## winwintoo

Hope everyone has a good day - I'm out again today picking up stuff at Safeway and still trying to find something for Mom - I think I'll pick up some stamps and some taxi vouchers - she likes going to the casino but won't call us for a ride   

I think I'll drop in to XS-Cargo too - another good place for stocking stuffers. I have a brother-in-law that I can't buy for so it has to be something really ridiculous for him.

Has anyone seen King Kong - I promised to take the kids to it tonight - but I just noticed the +14 rating - I usually only go to cartoons so I don't know what that means. The kids are 8 and 11. Will they be allowed in?

I've had my second cup of coffee so I need to get moving, Have a great day, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Good morning all. I'll make the hot chocolate if you'll do the honours for the coffee, Sinc.
> Hope all is well at your house bhil


Consider it done, Bolor.


----------



## Ena

Good morning. On my way out to work. 
Don't forget the brussels sprouts on your grocery lists


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Don't forget the brussels sprouts on your grocery lists


Ah yes, "rotten little cabbages"!

I love 'em!


----------



## winwintoo

I managed to wriggle out of King Kong - the kids need to Christmas shop - I'd rather be doing that than sitting in a boring movie  

I've been thinking of memorable Christmases - there was the one when my youngest brother and his family was relocating to Anchorage from London, England and they couldn't land in Anchorage because of a volcano so our local plans suddenly shifted from a ho-hum affair with teen-agers who wanted to be elsewhere to an exciting gathering with 3 small children! 

Another Christmas I remember was the one I spent in Toronto. I worked for Bell in the exchange that served a mostly Jewish neighbourhood so we weren't much bothered by the "Christmas" rush that assaulted other exchanges but we still had to work. When I returned to my shabby one-room flat, and the prospect of a lonely evening miles away from family and absent friends, a kindly, elderly Native lady who I didn't even know lived down the hall, knocked on my door and handed me a plate piled with the most delicious holiday feast. I was so overcome with emotion, I don't know if I was ever able to even thank her properly. 

Is it too late to do that now? Whereever you are, kind lady, thank you from the bottom of my heart. Your humble meal meant more than you can ever know.

I spent another Christmas on a train somewhere between Calgary and Regina. I had managed to wangle Christmas day off and left Calgary by train (my parents thought it would be safer than the bus - little did we know) but the trip that would have taken 9 hours by bus, took 24 hours by train. I don't think I ever knew what the hold-up was but we sat for hours, not moving, and no heat, just waiting on a siding somewhere. Needless to say, I returned to Calgary by bus.

Enough memories, Margaret


----------



## sammy

WWT, I took my 9year old (less a week) to see King Kong last week. I believe it was only PG, and neither of us found there to be any frightening scenes. He LOVED it. Mind you, he thought Narnia was equally good, which he saw as part of a class trip. It actually worked out well. They just finished reading the book a week or two before it was releasrd in theatres.


----------



## winwintoo

sammy said:


> WWT, I took my 9year old (less a week) to see King Kong last week. I believe it was only PG, and neither of us found there to be any frightening scenes. He LOVED it. Mind you, he thought Narnia was equally good, which he saw as part of a class trip. It actually worked out well. They just finished reading the book a week or two before it was releasrd in theatres.


Uncle Sean is coming to town tonight, he can take them to King Kong tomorrow. I'll wait for the DVD.

Thanks for the head's up though - I never know what to expect with modern version of old movies. The really old one is too "fake" to be scarey, but with new special fx, you never know.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

Must... finish... Christmas... shopping... tonight... before... mental.... breakdown....

That insane screaming you hear coming from the west might be me trying to get the last of the shopping done then trying to figure out when the wrapping will take place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the poem is by R. Lee Sharpe, who is an American poet. He was born in the 1870s and died in the 1950s. For years he worked with his father, Edwin R. Sharpe, who owned The Carrollton Free Press and a printing shop in Carrollton, Georgia. I taught in Waycross, which is in south Georgia, and spent three years in Athens, Georgia at the University of Georgia. Carrollton is between those two places.


----------



## Cameo

Carex - the trick to wrapping is to make it an enjoyable chore. Put the lights on, grab a coco or a glass of wine, put on some music.........wrapping isn't so much a chore and you end up enjoying the evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I agree. My trick is not to have doxie puppies running about. Still, they are on one side of their X-Pen, and I am on the other side wrapping.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I just finished watching an interesting half hour program on fairies in Newfoundland and Labrador, It featured an interview with Dr. Peter Narvàez, of MUN.

I never knew your area was a hotbed of fairy activity,


----------



## Cameo

I had to lock my cat out of my bedroom - she kept lying on the wrapping paper - teased my son I was going to wrap the cat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Dr. Peter Narvàez is in Folklore and has an office just around the corner from me. I once taught his wife. He is a very eclectic person. Tales of the fairies in Newfoundland and Labrador go way back to the early Irish and English settlers back in the 1500's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I teased my son, who is now 19, that I was thinking of wrapping one of the puppies for the person across the street. He knows that she is buying one of the pups, but for a moment, he actually thought that I was going to try and wrap this pup for her. I am VERY convincing when I am telling an outlandish lie.


----------



## Cameo

Wrapping, changing sheets, painting..........all have new meaning with a kitten. It is soooooooooo funny, you can't get annoyed with her, she's just playing. I have to lock her out of my bedroom to change the sheets as she enjoys going for a ride when I have to pull the sheets up - rips in sheets not good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kittens and Christmas ------ a winning combination.


----------



## Cameo

I haven't even put the presents under the tree yet...........she would have too good a time. I will do that on christmas eve and then she can just spend the night in my room..........that should keep them safe!


----------



## Cameo

yaayyyy - it worked! I figured out the smiley bit....okay, I am a little slow with some things. (but I finally got it!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Cameo

Yup, this is fun!


----------



## Sonal

Well I love wrapping... So Carex, feel free to send all those presents here for gift wrapping.

I make no guarantees on getting them back, though. 

I have one last shopping trip to make--exchange one toy, and pick up a little something for each of my tenants.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you are like a little child with a new toy. Have fun.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you.  ;-)


----------



## Carex

It's not the wrapping I mind, it's the shopping. Even though I am deadly efficient, it's the crowds of people. When I go into a place with more than 10 people, I start to go into convulsions. I made many photo and DVD oriented presents for friends and family this year but there is still some mall shopping to do. 

And please no lectures or comments about having finished your shopping in November, that would be cruel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, in past years, I could have delivered that lecture, in that I traditionally have all of my shopping done by Remembrance Day. This year, I had it all done by Pearl Harbor Day.


----------



## Carex

A dox on your house.

I mean that in the kindest way, reflecting the season and all.


----------



## Cameo

on his house too? I thought he had a house full of em?


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Yup, this is fun!


Sure is Cameo. Here's Dr. G.'s gift, but don't tell him what it is, OK?


----------



## SINC

And here's Cameo's new kitten:


----------



## RevMatt

Oops, Sinc, that site doesn't want to play. Carex, I always do my wrapping some time after midnight on Christmas Eve. By then I just want to get it over with, so it gets done in a hurry. This year is a pretty lean year in this house present wise, though, so not much wrapping for any of us. I spent much of today finishing my shopping. Well, most of the time was in driving in and out of the city, the actual shopping wasn't too bad. Especially since it called for me to go to the Byward Market, rather than a Mall. MUCH more pleasant, if colder.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Oops, Sinc, that site doesn't want to play.


Odd, it is at this end.

Fixed 'em both. Sometimes you just HAVE to host them yourself!


----------



## Cameo

Thank you Sinc, you are a sweetheart......I couldn't see my kitty, but I went to the site........just couldn't get those ones to work yet.


----------



## Cameo

There she is! Is she not absolutely adorable?


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Thank you Sinc, you are a sweetheart......I couldn't see my kitty, but I went to the site........just couldn't get those ones to work yet.


You're welcome.

Some sites however, just won't allow linking to them. That's when you need a host site and luckily, I have .Mac to save the day.


----------



## Cameo

This one behaves just like mine - only make her all black.


----------



## Cameo

Your "fix" helped me fix mine...thanks again.


----------



## Cameo

I found imageshack to work well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, and I thought that the doxie pups were wild. We had kitchen to the hallway races this afternoon. Man, for little pups with short legs, they are FAST!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

http://webhome.idirect.com/~helen_lee/CR/ads/HarbourDeep.html


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I tried your web site, but Safari does not bring it up:

http://www.harbourdeepfarm.com/

This IS the correct address, is it not?


----------



## Dr.G.

http://webhome. 
idirect.com/ %7ehelen_lee/ 
CR/ads/HarbourDeep.html

Sinc, put all three lines together in one line for our website. For some reason, it is broken up when I post it here in ehMacLand.


----------



## Sonal

I have a cat just like yours Cameo--only, a grey tabby with a very fluffy tail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. I have tried some of Sonal's herbal tea blend and it has made me quite sleepy. So, paix mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Me too, night all.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> MP, I'm sure everyone's eager to find out, how did your second interview go yesterday?


Wow. Sorry I haven't been around lately. I just spend about a half an hour trying to catch up.

Any way, thanks for asking about my second interview bhil, but it was postponed until the new year. The President of the company (who was the person interviewing me) called to postpone the interview because they were very busy trying to get all of the year end invoicing done. Just as well for me with trying to get everything done that I have to get done and with the baby coming next week, I can at least afford to take some time with my family. So it will be conducted in the new year when things settle down.

On another note, I am supposed to receive my payment for my shares tomorrow, if all goes well, but I ain't betting the farm on it just yet. So this Christmas my wife and I decided not to buy any presents for each other until the money comes in. It is more important to us to be able to buy MP Jr. his presents so he can enjoy Christmas.

But it does look like the cloud is starting to lift.


----------



## Sonal

Good to hear that things are starting to look a little better, MP. 

Clouds come and clouds lift, but remember that behind the clouds, the sun is always shining.


----------



## Carex

Sonal said:


> Clouds come and clouds lift, but remember that behind the clouds, the sun is always shining.


Move to the coast for a couple of years and you may change your mind about that.


----------



## MaxPower

I just mentioned to my wife this evening after watching the news about the Canadian Hostages in Iraq, that things could be a lot worse for us. We still have our family together and our health. Our situation is only temporary.

And even though we don't have enough money to buy each other Christmas gifts, I felt good today donating what I could to the Salvation Army. For there are those out there that are a lot worse off than we are. Someday I would like to volunteer my time to help deliver toys to needy children.


----------



## Ena

MP. Good to see you and hear of the perspective on your life to date. Do hope that you are pleasantly surprised tomorrow.

Santa Claus comes to visit the residents/patients in the hospital where I work tomorrow. They all get a wrapped gift provided by the hospital. In past years have seen even some of the crusty old codgers get teary-eyed. For some it's the only gift that they will receive. 

Good night and a wish for a pleasant and safe Friday.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks Carex, but I like living in the Center of the Universe.


----------



## winwintoo

I took the two youngest grandkids to WallMart this afternoon so they could do their Christmas shopping. They're 8 and 11 and very responsible, so I gave them the money and told them to find me in McDonald's when they were done. By the time I finished my Big Mac, they were back and had chosen the perfect gift for each person on their list.

Next year, they're doing all my shopping for me - I'll just drive them to the mall, give them the money and let them lose. They didn't seem to mind the crowds.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

That is a great outlook on Life, MP. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G., have you just woken up? I'm still up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, one of the adult doxies got sick at 330AM and I stayed up with him for an hour or so, and then went back to bed when he sacked out himself. It is now 830AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all and MP, I have both my fingers and my toes crossed for you today!


----------



## Cameo

MP - we're thinkin of you and wishing things go the way you want them to.
You really already have the best christmas presents anyhow, you have each other and your children and your health.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, healthy children are the best Christmas/Hanukkah gifts any parent could hope for this year. Paix et bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. As if the Christmas rush wasn't enough, yesterday was a whirlwind of problems/issues/meetings about our new house. Hopefully everything is straightened out now, but we've now got weekly walkthrough's scheduled until completion to make sure we don't have to go through anything like yesterday again.


----------



## bhil

MP, it sounds like you are adopting a great perspective on life. When your new son gets here, followed shortly after by your next interview, you are going to start pumping so much good news into the Shang you'll keep us pumped up for months to come.


----------



## bhil

Dr G and Cameo: Re your discussion on kittens. When we had our cats presents were never a problem. occaisionally they would try to get into the tree, but they always ingored the presents. Now that we have a 2 month old daughter, that's a different story. We had all the presents hidden off in a room with a closed door, but just yesterday she discovered how to open doors. Now we're realy scrambling.


----------



## bhil

wwt: Let me know when ou are sending your grandkids out next year, and I'll come along and let them do my shopping as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, follow Cameo's "The Way of the Doxie" and be at peace. 

Of course, doxie puppies are constant eating/playing/sleeping/eating/pooping/peeing machines............and should NOT be near any sort of Christmas gifts.


----------



## bhil

Sorry for flooding the Shang with posts, but today is going to be a whirlwind of work, cleaning, packing, and a few quick visits with friends before we leave for our Christmas tour of family, which will be followed by a week at the cabin . . . where the only chance of internet access is dial-up. So, I probably won't be in for a week so I had to get my posts in now. 

Happy Holidays one and all!!!!


----------



## SINC

What lake's the cabin at bhil?


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. I'm foregoing my tea for a strong cup of coffee.

I was up until 5:30 AM working on a project, and up again this morning at 9:30 AM. Just need to put the final touches on it, and I'm done with it. 

I have two more present-purchasing errands to run, and I'm done. I was going to exchange a toy, but instead I've changed that to donate a toy and buy another--makes my life a little easier, and some kid out there a little happier, so I think it's a good deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, flood the Shang with as many posts as you want. We are tough here at The Shang, and can take it...........and then another one as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, might I suggest Carex's "Doxie Delight" coffee? One or two sips will be all you need to get going today........and tomorrow..........and then on through Boxing Day. I would think that a whole cup will last you through New Year's Day.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> wwt: Let me know when ou are sending your grandkids out next year, and I'll come along and let them do my shopping as well.


I'll keep you in mind  

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Good Morning all, I've been up for a while and wrapped some presents. My son finally got up - he's visiting from Saskatoon and rarely gets a day to just lay around.

I gave him his gift early so it doesn't cause a stir at the major gift opening on Christmas morning. I got him a black Nano. The grandkids all want one in the worst way, but I just can't swing it this year and they are too fragile anyway for the little kids.

Sean is, of course, delighted with his "gift" - too bad he didn't bring his laptop so he could load it up with "his" music.

I had fun wrapping the oldest grandson's gift and I learned a wrapping trick. 

First the trick - the current stock of paper seems so flimsy and if the gift has any pokey bits, even the corners of boxes, they tear right through the paper. I wrapped the box in paper, then in plastic wrap (food wrap) and then in another layer of paper - the plasitc wrap is just strong enough to keep the first layer of paper in place.

Brandon is 15 and hard to buy for in my price range, so I got him a piggy bank and filled it with coins from the coffee can under the sink. I wrapped it with several layers of tissue paper - carefully taped in place and then more tissue paper wound around with packing tape, more tissue paper, tin foil, more tissue paper, some plastic wrap, some bubble wrap and a final layer of nice paper. Of course there's a message in all that wrap - you can have the money but you have to work for it. He's been paper-hat job-hopping lately.

Well, I'd better get moving, take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G., a sip of "Doxie Delight" coffee sounds very good right about now.

Fortunately, all my remaining to-dos today are reasonably fun ones. 

Well, I'm off the the firestation and the toystore.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> What lake's the cabin at bhil?


My wife's parents have a cabin at Lower Fishing Lake. Contrary to the name this is further north in the province than Fishing Lake, really making it "Higher Fishing Lake" unless of course your are standing at the northern edge of the province looking south.

If you don't know excatly where the lake is, it is 45 minutes north of Smeaton. If you don't know where Smeaton is, it's 45 minutes east of Prince Albert. If you don't know where Prince Albert is you should be able to find it on a map. Actually, click on this link to see the cabin area on Google Maps, and then zoom out step by step to get an idea of where in Sask. it is. The cabin is located at the point on the red square in the picture below.


----------



## Cameo

In case I don't get the chance to later, have a very Merry Christmas Bhil to your and yours and of course a healthy, happy New Year.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> I was going to exchange a toy, but instead I've changed that to donate a toy and buy another--makes my life a little easier, and some kid out there a little happier, so I think it's a good deal.


Way to go Sonal!

Leading the way in the true spirit of Christmas.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> If you don't know excatly where the lake is, it is 45 minutes north of Smeaton. If you don't know where Smeaton is, it's 45 minutes east of Prince Albert. If you don't know where Prince Albert is you should be able to find it on a map.


Having been responsible for the newspaper in Nipawin and driven there too many times to count, I know exactly where Smeaton is, although I have never been north of there, I do have a long time friend who lives in Nipawin and was recently mayor of that fine little town.

I also have a sister who lives north of Prince Albert and I have been there too many times.

Being that far north, you might just have a White Christmas, but if not enjoy it anyway!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, remember, only ONE sip of Doxie Delight..............TWO will keep you going through Christmas............THREE until past Boxing Day............and the whole cup until early January.


----------



## Bolor

Dr. G. I'll take the full cup


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> In case I don't get the chance to later, have a very Merry Christmas Bhil to your and yours and of course a healthy, happy New Year.


Thanks Cameo, to you as well.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Being that far north, you might just have a White Christmas, but if not enjoy it anyway!


At last report there was *lots* of snow up there. Of course it has been unusally warm here lately (it rained for a few hours yesterday) so I don't know how much is left. Either way, it is hard not to enjoy it up there. It is a very small resort (even though using resort to describe it makes it sound big) with friendly people, quite a few who live there year round. Even on the craziest of long weekends, it is still a quiet place to go. An almost perfect place to get away to.


----------



## bhil

Bolor said:


> Dr. G. I'll take the full cup


Coffee Bolor? I thought you were like me and only stuck to the good stuff. (hot chocolate)


----------



## Sonal

Back from my shopping trip, and I can now say that I am DONE all my Christmas shopping. Now it's just wrapping. But before that, I have a Christmas lunch to attend.

I lead such a difficult life some days.


----------



## Carex

Still shopping to do here. Low grade headache is pestering me this morning. I'll have to kill it at the office party later. 

Right now, coffee is tasting very good.


----------



## RevMatt

Have a good trip, Bhil. I am jealous. Normally we would go to my parent's cottage at some point in the Christmas trip. Right next door to Killbear Provincial Park, if that means anything to anyone. Yes, on Georgian Bay. But driving that far with the wee person is not really doable this year. (4-5 hours). Not to mention that this year's snow tires are crap  Ah, well. I'm not taking my usual week off after Christmas this year, so there wouldn't have been much time, anyways.
We do, however, have tonnes of snow!!


----------



## Carex

How wee is that wee person? The more you travel with the little bundles of joy, the better they and you get at it. Don't let munchkins become your excuse to become a shut in. The tops of mountains, oceans, airplanes, automobiles and backpacks were all part of my babies life before she turned 6 months. Kids are amazingly adaptable and tolerant.
The snow tire thing sounds dicey though.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> How wee is that wee person? The more you travel with the little bundles of joy, the better they and you get at it. Don't let munchkins become your excuse to become a shut in. The tops of mountains, oceans, airplanes, automobiles and backpacks were all part of my babies life before she turned 6 months. Kids are amazingly adaptable and tolerant.
> The snow tire thing sounds dicey though.


I agree with the part about kids, but if the tires are not up to snuff, best spend the time at home.


----------



## RevMatt

She's 2 and a quarter.  We do travel with her, all the time, and last year, we did the long drives, and they worked OK. But she doesn't sleep well, and we are in the middle of potty training, and truthfully two 4+ hours drives in 3 days is more than we really want. If we feel that way, I suspect she would, too  In any case, having always been the kid on the road growing up, I know you are probably right. Suffice it to say that her unhappiness is only one of the reasons no to do it.


----------



## Carex

That is a lot of driving with little "reward". It would be nicer and more worth it if there was a week or so in there for visiting. The potty training does add a twist doesn't it. We used to carry our potty in the vehicle with us so we didn't miss an opportunity! Crazy stuff.


----------



## bhil

Our trip is 4.5 hours if we drive straight through. With a young one (ours is 22 months) you know that a straight through trip is impossible. If it's night she will sleep through, but during the day. . . well you know. We haven't started the potty training yet (that starts after Christmas) so I have no idea what kind of wrench that throws into things.

I agree with Carex, that is a lot of driving for only a little visiting time. We at least have a whole week to visist before we start on the journey back.

Just remember, on any trip of any length don't forget your child's music! Our CD player quit on one of our trips back from the cabin and I think it was the longest 5 hours of our life. You must be careful of too much kids music though. Last night I found myself turn it on and our daughter wasn't in the truck.


----------



## Cameo

When my youngest son was about four i hiked all four boys through kilarney national park - 13 miles. They had a great time........it was all part of a three day trip we decided to go on........kids loved it


----------



## bhil

Well, I'm just a bout to wrap up "work" for the day (if you've seen how much I've posted today, you know why work is in quotes), and that will probably be it for me for the next week, so, in no particular order:

Merry Christmas Dr G
Merry Christmas SINC
Merry Christmas MaxPower
Merry Christmas Carex
Merry Christmas Cameo
Merry Christmas Sonal
Merry Christmas Ena
Merry Christmas Bolor
Merry Christmas AppleAuthority
Merry Christmas talnonracer (where ever he is)
Merry Christmas RevMatt
Merry Christmas winwintoo
Merry Christmas to all the occassional posters that pop in every once in a while, and everyone that hasn't been here for while.

(I hope I didn't miss any of the regulars, and if I did sorry, and Merry Christmas to you too)

And now, it's vacation time. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, this on top of a Bolor Special (albeit hot chocolate) should have you flying........................up until Easter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas, bhil...................and a Happy Hanukkah.


----------



## Carex

Merry Christmas to you, bhil.


----------



## winwintoo

I hope I'm not too late to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays.

I just got back from a very pleasant trip out to the small town of Wolseley to see an artist who paints wonderful garden themed paintings and has them printed on to fabric and then constructs clothing - very nice things. She runs a small shop out of her home and we had an enjoyable visit with her.

I came away with a lovely t-shirt with her painting of prairie lillies on it and inspiration for my own self-directed business ventures. 

I think I have time for a nap and maybe my son will take me out to dinner when he gets home from shopping.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Eight Days of Hanukkah 
Words by : ??? 
Tune of : Twelve Days of Christmas

On the first night of Hanukkah my true love gave to me,
A warm bagel topped with cream cheese...

On the second night of Hanukkah my true love gave to me,
2 matzah balls and a warm bagel topped with cream cheese...

On the third night of Hanukkah my true love gave to me,
3 golden latkes,
2 matzah balls,
And a warm bagel topped with cream cheese...

On the fourth night of Hanukkah my true love gave to me,
4 pounds of corned beef,
3 golden latkes,
2 matzah balls,
And a warm bagel topped with cream cheese...

On the fifth night of Hanukkah my true love gave to me,
5 kosher dills,
4 pounds of corned beef,
3 golden latkes,
2 matzah balls,
And a warm bagel topped with cream cheese...

On the sixth night of Hanukkah my true love gave to me,
6 grandmas cooking,
5 kosher dills,
4 pounds of corned beef,
3 golden latkes,
2 matzah balls,
And a warm bagel topped with cream cheese...

On the seventh night of Hanukkah my true love gave to me,
7 rabbis dancing,
6 grandmas cooking,
5 kosher dills,
4 pounds of corned beef,
3 golden latkes,
2 matzah balls,
And a warm bagel topped with cream cheese...

On the eight night of Hanukkah my true love gave to me,
8 fiddlers fiddling,
7 rabbis dancing,
6 grandmas cooking,
5 kosher dills,
4 pounds of corned beef,
3 golden latkes,
2 matzah balls,
And a warm bagel topped with cream cheese.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just received an email just now saying that my application for this year's Iditarod was received, but rejected. It seems that the teams average 16 dogs each, but I have only 11 dogs on our team.............with six of them being puppies. They will not accept any team with dogs under one year of age. Such is Life. Maybe next year.

Iditarod XXXV starts in 435 days on Saturday, March 4th, 2007.

Wish me luck...............for I shall need it.

"What might have been the most important "sled dog race" that will ever be run in Alaska ended in Nome on February 2, 1925, when Gunner Kaassen drove his tired dog team down an almost deserted First Avenue.

At stake were the lives of countless Nome children who had been exposed to the dread disease, diphtheria. Kaassen was one of the 20 drivers who took part in the record 674 mile relay race from Nenana to Nome. He delivered 300,000 units of antitoxin serum to Dr. Curtis Welch. The serum arrived in Nome just one week after leaving Anchorage." (from the Official Iditarod website)


----------



## Sonal

With a team of doxies, Dr.G., I think you'd have better luck in a race to dig tunnels through the snow instead of racing over the snow.


----------



## Beej

Although I'm not a Shanger, merry Christmas and happy holidays to all.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes Margaret, Wolseley!

Yep, the only place that kept the drive-in movie alive in Saskatchewan for years past its death in many other locales.

Fond memories there.


----------



## winwintoo

Sadly, the drive-in is gone, but the swinging bridge is still there and they've built a beautiful senior's residence on the shore of the lake - it looks like it belongs in Lake Louise at the bottom of a ski hill.

Very nice little town. Even though I grew up about 50 miles from there, I don't think I ever actually went there except to drive past it on the highway. Sad how little travelling we actually do in our own province.

I hope you're all snuggled in for the night. My son is watching the hockey game and playing with his new iPod so my serenity is shattered. I'm usually asleep by now   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

Done.

Now sitting calmly watching Hockey Night and sipping a merlot.


----------



## Sonal

I was suddenly sent out on another toy-shopping errand, but managed to get that done quickly.

The secret seems to be shopping at a Toys R Us in an area that is largely populated by young singles, in a shopping centre that is barely accessible by car. Everyone there goes in to buy just one toy and then get the heck out as fast as possible.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Evening all!

bhil, I must thank you for that nice touch of Christmas spirit earlier. I would like to return it, and to everyone here:


----------



## MaxPower

Beej said:


> Although I'm not a Shanger, merry Christmas and happy holidays to all.


Everyone is welcome in the Shang and is part of the Shang. It is not an exclusive club.

So welcome Beej, pull up a chair and relax.

And Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, they would have to drag a manned sled underground, and that might be difficult. I did not know of the 16 dog team rule. Nuts!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas and a Happy Hanukkah, Beej. No one is a regular and no one is a stranger here at The Shang. We are all just us..................and friends. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very nice e-card, AA. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. It is after midnight and I have to get up early. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for dropping by Bjee.

You are always welcome and thanks for the kind holiday wishes.

May you and yours have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Sonal

Well Dr.G., if you redesign the sled to work more like a luge, you might just be able to manage an underground doxie-sled team.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Well Dr.G., if you redesign the sled to work more like a luge, you might just be able to manage an underground doxie-sled team.


Ah, more like a "Loxie team".

I dunno, bagels lox, latkes dox. The mystery deepens.


----------



## Ena

Got the gifts all wrapped tonight, stockings filled and ready to be hung up.
Have been awake since 4:30 am so will be going sub-duvet soon. Newspaper delivery person drives a noisy car so it wakes me up sometimes. Even so, still like a paper I can hold in my hands.
Having a dram tonight of Chivas. Been in the house so long it's 14 years old Shows you how often I drink. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Cheers to you Ena. And good on ya!


----------



## SINC

And just for Dr. G., here is the country and western song of the day:

"Mamas Don't Let Your Ungrateful Sons Grow Up to Be Cowboys (When They Could Very Easily Have Just Taken Over the Family Hardware Business that My Own Grandfather Broke His Back to Start and My Father Sweated Over for Years Which Apparently Doesn't Mean Anything Now That You're Turning Your Back on Such a Gift)


----------



## SINC

And now that I have done that, all I can say is:

Good night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. A nice sunrise here in a chilly St. John's, with morning temps at -3C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, the luge idea is interesting. Maybe we could have it as a demonstration sport in the Winter Olympics?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ah, more like a 'Loxie team'. I dunno, bagels lox, latkes dox. The mystery deepens." Sinc, a most unique and profound concept.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all, and a Merry Christmas Eve to you all!

Well, and a Happy Hannukah, although I confess I have lost track of which day of Hannukah we are at at the moment. I THINK it has officially started, no? I shall have to go listen to Adam Sandler's Hannukah songs to straighten me out


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and Merry Christmas Eve!

My shopping is done, my gifts are wrapped.

Now, where did I put that jug of Lemon Hart?

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Lemon Hart??? Is that not a weakened form of lemonade for the elderly with heart and liver problems??? Live a little and have a Shirley Temple at your favorite pub.


----------



## Pelao

Happy Christmas Eve to all, and best wishes to you if you are not celebrating or are celebrating your own festival.

Currently fasting in prepration for the begiinings of the feast:

This afternoon a traditional Sicilian meal with close friends, followed by Mass, then a return to the trough for the sweet stuff.

Tomorrow we gather with all our Spanish speaking friends for a day really focused on the kids. Lots of fun and noise.

The down side - I miss my Mom and Dad, who live in the UK. Oh well.

The last few days I have been enjoying my wife's traditional Chilean Christmas cake and an accompanying drink that is similar to Baily's, but being home made is more pleasant, spicier and without the cloying sweetness. I was just thinking that this drink would be great for the coats of Dr G's doxies. On the other hand, the cognac within might cause some stumbling....


----------



## Dr.G.

Pelae, stumbling doxies do not make a pretty sight.............but at least they don't have far to fall. 

Here in St.John's, I am closer, geographically speaking, to your parents in the UK than I am to you. Still, I know this sense of distance and separation. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MBD

Season's Greetings everyone! I've been sick and away for a long time. Still battling my sinuses at the moment but let's all hope my headache is suspended for tomorrow at least (and today if I want to get greedy).

Hope y'all are off work today and relaxing!


----------



## SINC

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!


----------



## Sonal

Happy Christmas Eve day to everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello, MBD. I wondered where you were. Some herbal tea at the Cafe Chez Marc and a doxie pup or two in your lap would hit the spot just now, n'est pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

We are down to 11 hours here in St.John's. From the way the doxie pups are behaving today, I think that six lumps of coal would be too much for them. They are really wired today. They are 8 weeks old today, so that may explain this strange behavior.


----------



## MBD

Dr.G. said:


> Hello, MBD. I wondered where you were. Some herbal tea at the Cafe Chez Marc and a doxie pup or two in your lap would hit the spot just now, n'est pas?


Yes! Yes! Especially the doxie! :clap:


----------



## Ena

Dr. G. The doxie pups are really wired today? They are wire-haired doxies after all  Yes, I know what you meant 
Hope everyone is enjoying their day as the excitement builds.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, not sure if you are up to date re the doxies -- Daisy and Rootie had six pups 8 weeks ago today.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, the sermon is done, with 7 hours to spare, no less. Hallelujah!  Well, not really 7, as the live animal pageant starts in less than 6. I'm just a spectator for that event, though  No doxies, I'm afraid. But with 9+ inches of snow, they would be a little lost. Now I shall leave you all, and go spend time with my family. Well, I'm sure I'll be around at some point. But have a Merry Christmas and Happy Hannukah, everyone! Oh, and Festivus, apparently


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I was wondering when someone would pick up on that little pun. As a prize, I am sending you a doxie pup to rid Vancouver Island of all of the badgers. Kudos.


----------



## Carex

Christmas Eve Eve party didn't go so well. Must get some rest before the Christmas Eve Jazz Jam. It's early days and I'm fading already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, RevMatt. You are a gentleman and a scholar. I am sure the sermon shall go over quite well.

Re the doxies, they can navigate through one foot of fresh cold snow. Wet snow bogs them down, and the St.John's winters really slow them down, especially the one to two (or more) meter drifts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, a sip or two of Doxie Delight might be in order for you just now.


----------



## Carex

Is it a cure-all. If so I'm in.


----------



## Bolor

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all. May all your dreams and wishes for the season come true.


----------



## MaxPower

Merry Christmas all.

You may not see me for some time as Christmas approaches as well as my wife's impending induction date.

So tonight we are spending some time with some close friends, tomorrow will be a quiet day with the three of us where we will later go and have dinner at my Brother-in-law's house. Boxing day brings my Dad over and the 27th is Christmas with my side of the family. Then comes Baby day. That's the plan any way.

So in the spirit of Christmas I wish all of my friends a Merry Christmas and a Happy Hanukkah to Dr. G.


----------



## SINC

Merry Christmas to everyone in the Shang!


----------



## SINC

This song is all the rage in western Canada since Telus has been using it in their Christmas advertising. Some people just can't get it out of their heads once they hear it:

http://www.minibite.com/christmas/hippo.htm

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, MP. Good luck on the "Baby Day". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

6 1/2 hours to go...............at least here in St.John's. The tree is up and decorated, and the doxie pups are all snug in their socks hanging by the chimney, in hope that either Santa or Hanukkah Harry brings some new puppy toys. 

Merry Christmas to one and all.


----------



## SINC

We are settling in to watch National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation which has become a tradition at our house, started by our youngest son who is now married and gone. I guess it was he who hooked us on this movie when he was but a pup.

Sweet dreams to you all and hopefully the visions of sugar plums dancing in your head will not prevent a good nights sleep.

May tomorrow be everything you wish it to be.

Peace.


----------



## Carex

6 3/4 h to go in Nanaimo. Sweet dreams easterners.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Don't forget to put out some milk and cookies for Santa!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Sonal

It's officially Christmas in the Center of the Universe.

Have a Merry one.


----------



## Ottawaman

Up your chimney !





(That's where Santa goes)

Merry Ho Ho!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night." Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

The coffee's on and I set a bottle of Bailey's beside the pot for anyone who is interested. 

May the joy of Christmas reside at you home today. 

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Santa has come and left loads of puppy toys for you know who. Amazing watching ten doxies fight over 25 toys, each wanting what the other has, with toys sitting lonely and forelorn until someone wants to play with that toy.

Still, may the joy of this Christmas be upon you all here in The Shang. Paix, mes cher amis.


----------



## MBD

Merry Xmas everyone! My headache has lifted for now (it's a Xmas miracle) :lmao: Could everyone please send me anti-headache vibes when you have a spare moment today?


----------



## SINC

Well, if you have to have a headache, I do hope it was fun getting it!


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, might I suggest a doxie puppy? You let him/her sit in your lap and you slowly pet them as they drift off to sleep. A few minutes of this works wonders to cure a hangover. Such moments of tranquility and meditation seems to work. Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

There is something strangely calming about an animal in one's lap, be it cat or dog. They claim it even lowers blood pressure. All I know is that is is good for the soul!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Well, if you have to have a headache, I do hope it was fun getting it!


I don't think MBD's headache was fun getting - I seem to recall it's not that kind of headache - and you have my sympathy for sure. I've had headaches that go on for days. I have no advice, but I'll send you some vibes.

For those of you who do get "that" kind of headache, this page may be of some value. Caution, read it before you venture into headache producing land.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MBD

SINC said:


> Well, if you have to have a headache, I do hope it was fun getting it!


Unfortunately, no. I have a sinus infection from, as Forest Gump says, quoting a commercial "cought due to cold". My sinuses are shot & it does feel just like a hang over! But, I have my emergency antibiotics so I hope to knock that bacteria down! :clap: 

I have my cute doggie here & she's been quite friendly while I've been sick but I'll take as many doxies as I can!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the calming that comes with slowly stroking a doxie (on any tranquil pet) is very therapeutic. I find that doxies are lap dogs that don't have to actually sit on your lap. They are content with just being right next to you, allowing you to get up easily.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, we have six doxie puppies and four adult doxies, so take your pick.


----------



## SINC

MBD said:


> Unfortunately, no. I have a sinus infection from, as Forest Gump says, quoting a commercial "cought due to cold". My sinuses are shot & it does feel just like a hang over! But, I have my emergency antibiotics so I hope to knock that bacteria down! :clap:


Well in that case, I hope your day gets much better as it goes along. A headache on Christmas day is no fun.


----------



## MBD

Thanks everyone!

I think I was a dog in another life because I've loved them every since I can remember! I saw a dog last week & he sniffed at me and I patted him (he started it) but the owner didn't notice so the dogs body was walking away as he was looking back! I think they recognize me as a dog soul.  

Here is a picture of my dog, looking like she has something smart to say (I actually just said the word "cookie" to get the shot).


----------



## RevMatt

Merry Christmas, or whatever else  Pouring rain here in the Ottawa Valley. Weird, weird weather. But I got to stay home this morning


----------



## Ena

Merry Christmas everyone!
Thanks for the coffee Sinc while I pop in for a quiet seat before company comes.
I'll pass on the Bailey's until later.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm going to stop by and stroke the Doxies for a while. My sister is at the hospital with Mom - a suspected heart attack. We think it happened a few days ago, but Mom is loathe to let on that she is not feeling well and we have to observe and guess what's going on. This will be the second heart attack that we know of. Mom doesn't get the clutching the chest kind, so it's hard to tell, but they are no less devastating.

On other fronts, things are not going well either so if you can spare a pup for a couple of hours I'd sure appreciate it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MBD

I'm sending good vibes your way, winwintoo! My mom was in the hospital this fall & it was quite an ordeal! I wish you & your family all the best!


----------



## SINC

Margaret, our thoughts are with you, your Mother and your family today.


----------



## MaxPower

I just popped in for a quick hello and to wish everyone a Merry Christmas/Happy Hanukah.

Margaret, let me just say my thoughts are with you and you are not alone.

MDB, it appears that this is the Christmas for getting sick. My wife just came down this morning with what she thinks is the flu. Perfect timing. She managed to spend time with MP jr while he opened his gifts, but then went straight to bed. That is where she has been all day.

So we are forfeiting out turkey dinner and Christmas celebrations until things get a little better down the road. Fortunately, we never defrosted the turkey or prepped anything. So we are good to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, under the circumstances, you may have all six doxie pups. Hopefully, this shall bring good health to your mom. You have our prayers and support. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, hang in there as well. Luckily, your wife and son have you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, hang in there as well. Luckily, your wife and son have you. Paix, mon ami.


This is why I have to stay healthy. It is only three more days until our son is born, and my wife needs all the help she can get. Vitamin C, Cold FX, Plenty of Rest and eating right should keep the flu bug away from me.

I feel sorry for her. This pregnancy has been anything but easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

May you all hang in there, MP. My wife is an advocate of Cold FX and bed rest, while I advocate Vitamin C and Echinacea.


----------



## Carex

Don't forget the chicken (turkey) soup!!


----------



## Cameo

Just popped in to wish everyone a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Carex

Merry Christmas Cameo. 

Y'all missed a great Jazz Jam last night. We'll have to do it in the Cafe Chez Marc next year. 

I got a great picture of Allison Crowe's bum. Didn't even know who it was but what a great voice!!


----------



## MBD

Hope everyone had a safe & happy day!

My headache stayed away so your good vibes must have worked (with the antibiotics). :clap: 

MP - my husband never gets sick and always looks after me too - I'm sending get better vibes to your wife! It sucks to be sick and pregnant since you can't take anything and on Xmas to boot! I hope she has a speedy, relatively pain free recovery.

Hope all is good with Margaret too!


----------



## winwintoo

Mom is back as sister's house and sleeping comfortably - I'm "babysitting" as Sis and her family had a dinner to attend.

It turned out not to be a heart attack, but something else worrying, but not life threatening, and they were not able to do a complete diagnosis today. We'll have to get her checked out in the next few days at our own doctor.

It's been a difficult year for Mom with a broken leg and 7 weeks in the hospital - so we are glad and she's relieved that she could come back home today.

I hope you all managed to have a good Christmas/holiday in spite of illness and other distractions. I think we'll just have our celebration in a month or so.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, glad to hear that the news is somewhat better than first expected. Good luck with your mom. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Boxing Day has been upon us for over 1/2 hour, at least here in St. John's, and the only boxes I have seen are the ones the doxie pups are destroying. It is incredible to see six puppies go at an average size delivery box with such vengence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. The Shang is rather thinly populated these days, but some of us are around. 'course, if the good doctor ever went on vaction, we might just wither and blow away in the wind. Fortunately, that seems not to have happened . Coffee, tea, hot chocolate are on. Homemade biscotti and cheese and cranberry phillo thingies are out. Enjoy!


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the Coffee, tea and thingies Reverend.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Ena

Thanks for the coffee RevMatt. Had two as I have to head out to work after a busy but enjoyable day yesterday.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all and thanks for the java RevMatt.

I am so relieved to hear of your Mom's good fortune Margaret. A wonderful Christmas present to be sure.

Santa was good to me and brought me something I have always wanted in the form of a reflecting telescope to watch the heavens.

I spent most of yesterday assembling the thing, but alas heavy cloud cover kept me from trying it out last evening.

Perhaps today will be better as I see some blue sky as the sun rises.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, my wife has been bugging me to go on some sort of vacation at some time. We took a two-week summer holiday back in 2000, and that is the last vacation I have taken. We are talking of going out to Victoria in May for a week or so, since I shall be able to teach from afar being a teleprofessor.


----------



## SINC

Isn't it after noon there Dr. G.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is 12:25PM here in St.John's, but where most of you folks are it is still morning.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. Mom had a good sleep, but she's not out of the woods yet.

Problems with aging health are abundant and the next while will be busy with rounds of doctor appointments.

Santa brought me a Bose speaker system for my iPod and I can hardly wait for Son to go home  to Saskatoon so I can crank it up. He doesn't approve of my music choices  

Dr. G - you must be a very contented man if you don't feel the urge to get away from it all! I'm not a traveller. Actually I don't mind the travel part of it, it's being away from home that I don't like.

I think my next vacation will be a flight to a big airport, spend the day wandering there (in the airport) and return home the same day.

I hope you've all recovered from your feasting and found some good deals at the Boxing-Day sales!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I am glad to hear that your mom is a bit better.

I love to travel, but we really don't have the money to do much vacation travel. So, I am content with teaching from home, which frees me to garden, go on photograph day trips with my wife, read, play with the doxies, walk the various urban trails near my home, etc.


----------



## Carex

Phooey on someone not liking your music choices. I say, "Let 'em play". 

Thanks for the coffee and thingies padre (I've always wanted to say that, hope it is not offensive RevMatt).


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Thanks for the coffee and thingies padre (I've always wanted to say that, hope it is not offensive RevMatt).


Padre eh?

Has a nice ring to it!


----------



## Carex

It's like being in your own Western!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Via con Dios, mes amigos.


----------



## SINC

Carex, I found four DVD movies on sale today for a buck each. Only thing western about them though, was that I drove a block west from our house to find them! Still, a bargain is a bargain, non?


----------



## RevMatt

Padre is just fine, since I am a Dad, after all 

Hope boxing day treated you all well, and you didn't spend more than you could afford. My parents arrive tomorrow, so that shall keep us busy. For now, I'll just catch up with the day here 

Oh, and Dr. G., that is NOT a vacation. Take a real one! They are good for you, honestly.

Failing that, maybe you can explain you non vacation habits to my wife, so as to stave off some of the criticism I receive


----------



## Ena

Is that a bit like going 'back east' for work? My job site is east of me.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, good night, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, two weeks by the Nova Scotia seashore was a vacation for me. I don't need to go to fancy hotels. Peace and quite suits me just fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all. It would appear I am the first here again. It must be sleep in time in Newfoundland (and Labrador?). Well, I'll get the coffee on, then, and tea and hot chocolate. Not much of the home made biscotti left, but you are welcome to it. Visit from my parents starts today. It will be good to see them. Hope you are all continuing to enjoy the holidays!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and thanks again today for the cuppa, RevMatt. Another nice day in store for us here in semi tropical Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, sleep time ends at about dawn here in the homes in St.John's that have 10 dachshunds. Since we are the only home that fits this description, that is when we get up. To be honest, it is fun to watch the pups at play just after they eat. They go strong for a couple of hours and then crash, as they are now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, wherever you are tonight. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Dachshund Festival - Or "how I joined a cult and didn't know it"
By Damian Roskill

It began simply enough: my girlfriend wanted a dog. More specifically, she wanted a dachshund. So the hunt began with trips to pet stores and lots of searching on the web. The search culminated with her mom sending an Internet ad she found on Yahoo for someone trying to get rid of two dachshunds. We went and visited and ended up picking up both of them. 

Now I defy anyone to not go "Awwwwww" when they see a three-month old dachshund. While all puppies are cute, dachshunds, in particular, could melt the heart of Donald Rumsfeld. But what I didn't know was that I was joining a cult. The Cult of the Dachshund. 

It happened faster than I thought it could. Dachshund-themed painting and decorative items started showing up around the house. All of our conversations were suddenly centered around these two little dogs. I was becoming what I dreaded most: the annoying dog owner. When I heard myself say "Don't you just love them in their coats?", I realized I had crossed the line. 

All of this culminated this past weekend with a pilgrimage to the 12th annual Dachshund Spring Fiesta in Washington Square Park on April 27. People from all over New York City and, indeed, the country, come to this once-a-year congregation of weenier dogs. By my estimation, over 100 dachshunds of all shapes and sizes attended the event. Overly excited at being among their "peeps", my girlfriend and I tried to control our dogs while taking in the sights. 


Let's start with the people who dressed up their dachshunds in a variety of outfits, from the patriotic hats to the just-plain-weird dresses. I'm not sure what the point of putting your dog in a dress is - it's not flattering to the dog and has a sort of Norman Bates quality that made me feel a little funny about the owner. Equally interesting are the people that put their dogs in hats to make them look rather like an old British woman. 

Then let's consider the three huge dog heads at the front of the park. At about 8 feet tall and pulled behind a truck, some cult member took it upon himself/herself to create these three huge, very Goofy-esque, dog heads and bring them each year to the festival. According to dachshund folklore, you are supposed to pick up your dog and touch each of the slightly creepy heads with your dog for good luck. 

Finally, the whole event culminates in the singing of "The Dach Song" while one of the organizers plays the accordion. Written as a Oktoberfest-styled waltz.
"Dachsie, meine dachsie,
The best canine under the sun,
Call you "wiener" or "sausage" or "hotdog",
We know that you're number one." 

Apparently, dachshunds are the "master-race" of the dog world. (If you'd like to sample the entire song, you can download it at www.dachsong.com.) 

Now, I don't know for a fact, but I'm pretty sure that golden retriever owners don't get together like this. A quick search of the Meet-up site, a community site for "clubs" (cults), showed that the typical dog club has about 5 members, while the dachshund site has close to 100 members. Fact is, the weenier dog seems to inspire a unique sense of community not unlike those sad VW Bug owners. 

While I may be sitting here telling you that these people have lost their minds, somewhere, in the back of my mind I'm planning for next year - what will my dogs wear to the festival? That's how you know you've joined a cult. When ordinary things like work, love and politics have been replaced in your brain by the fashion considerations of your dog. And this morning, I was humming the song. Shoot me now.


----------



## SINC

Very interesting way to end my evening Dr. G.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

Well today is D-Day (delivery day).

My wife just left for the hospital and I will be leaving shortly as I am waiting for our little guy to wake up and then I will drop him off at his Baby School.

Going to be a ride.


----------



## RevMatt

Congrats, MP! No doubt this will be an exciting day. Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, MP. Our prayers are with you and your wife today. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Good Luck MP.

Margaret.....winwintoo.....sorry to read about the health issues with your moms, hope all is better now.

Sounds like for the most part everyone had a nice Christmas, mine was very nice.........I am back to the "normal" world, two of my kids got together and bought me a tv set. My moms dinner........which is the highlight of christmas......was as good as ever. Been back to home renovations and got some doors painted and tiles replaced. 

Internet has been down so had to wait til I got back to work to get on here and say hello ( though I snuck in a post from my mom's on Christmas).

So, I hope all is well and I really missed everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

MP what an exciting day you are looking forward to. All the best to you and your wife - may everything turn out well for you.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

On the other hand, Mom is not doing so well but on the up-side, she's now in hospital and a load of tests are scheduled over the next couple of days. There is definitely something more than the flu going on. We're just praying that they find it and fix it.

Thank you all for your support. Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, hope all goes well with your mom. We are here if you need a shoulder to cry on, or a doxie puppy to hug.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Cameo. A day without you is a day without sunshine here in The Shang.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, hope all goes well with your mom. We are here if you need a shoulder to cry on, or a doxie puppy to hug.


Thanks Dr.G. 

It's frustrating trying to get the right care for an elderly relative who refuses to go to the doctor until the last minute - and that minute is usually at the least opportune time   

I'm not saying Mom "plans" these things, but if you knew all the details, you'd be hard pressed to say she doesn't - but we roll with the punches and do the best we can.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all. 

Margaret, best wishes for a speedy recovery for your Mother.

MaxPower, our thoughts are with you and your wife as you prepare to meet your new son. Best of luck to you both.

Cameo, nice to see you back.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all. 

Margaret, best wishes for a speedy recovery for your Mother.

MaxPower, our thoughts are with you and your wife as you prepare to meet your new son. Best of luck to you both.

Cameo, nice to see you back.


----------



## SINC

Don't ask me how that happened folks! A double post?

I thought that was impossible now. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the same thing happened with my mother. I went to NYC to give here three choices -- get a permanent person for home care (she declined), go into some sort of home for the elderly (she declined), come live with me in St.John's (she reluctantly accepted). I was a single parent at the time, with a preschooler and a profoundly disabled daughter, so I became part of what is now known as the "sandwich generation".

To "roll with the punches" is your best course of action just now. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

A double post from Sinc????????? Twice the wisdom from a fine person.


----------



## Carex

Twice the something 

MP, good luck.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Twice the something


Number of words?


----------



## Carex

Yes, that is exactly what I was thinking. 

Keep up the good work Margaret.


----------



## SINC

I just knew your thoughts would be pure Carex!


----------



## MLeh

*waves hello*

I've been reading but not posting, so thought I'd just dip my toe in the pool.

(RevMatt's to blame - he keeps linking me to the jokes.)


----------



## SINC

Hi there MLeh and welcome to The Shang.

Methinks our "Padre" enjoys a giggle now and then.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Hi there MLeh and welcome to The Shang.
> 
> Methinks our "Padre" enjoys a giggle now and then.


Yup. He's a regular 'Holy ROTFLMAO-er'

(Okay ... sorry ... I should warn you about my bad sense of humour now, shouldn't I?)


----------



## Cameo

Welcome Mleh - curious as to what "mleh" stands for................yes, I am being nosy.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Welcome Mleh - curious as to what "mleh" stands for................yes, I am being nosy.


Not nosy Cameo. Inquisitive perhaps, but not nosy!


----------



## MLeh

The Canadian version of ML


----------



## MaxPower

Surprised to be hearing from me so soon?

Well, my wife got to the hospital, got all geared up and was ready to go.

Meanwhile, I was making my way to daycare and then the hospital.

My wife's doctor said that the baby is ready, however, my wife's body isn't. So instead of inducing her, (a C-Section would be very high at this point) the Doctor decided it wouldn't be appropriate to do so at this time.

I got the call that everything had been called off.

Now we wait.

On an more eerie note, as my wife was leaving the Labour/Delivery floor and a woman started a conversation with my wife in the elevator. She said calmly "You're not ready yet. You will be January 1st. Perhaps the first New Year's Baby."

It wasn't what she said, but rather how she said it. As if she knew.

We'll see. Jan. 1st. Any takers?


----------



## Cameo

MLeh said:


> The Canadian version of ML


----------



## Sonal

Any friend of the Reverend is a friend of mine. Welcome, MLeh.

Oh, and RevMatt, before you get any ideas--I don't lend money to friends. 

Just catching up on things.


----------



## Sonal

Margaret, my ex-MIL went through something similar with her mother last year. She had to force her to eat, take her medication, go to the doctors even when her mother insisted she was fine--it was very hard. 

Things improved somewhat when her mother's doctor ordered her to eat more, even if she wasn't hungry. Doctors apparently have more authority than daughters. 

Still, you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## Sonal

MP--you realize that if your wife does go into labour on January 1st, she will forevermore be right about everything.


----------



## SINC

Nice to see lots of activity here today. It had been rather slow the last while. Now I am off to Purolator to send back my PVR to Bell ExpressVu. The new one is hooked up and I have a test record session this afternoon from 2:00 'til 4:00 to see if this one works.

Later . . .


----------



## SINC

Hey MaxPower, don't you remember that it was I who suggested quite some time ago that you would have the new years baby and collect all those prizes?


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> MP--you realize that if your wife does go into labour on January 1st, she will forevermore be right about everything.


No. It wasn't my wife that said Jan 1. It was the lady in the elevator.


----------



## Sonal

Oops. I should learn to read and not skim. 

Well in any case, if she's right, you need to track her down and ask for lottery numbers.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Oops. I should learn to read and not skim.
> 
> Well in any case, if she's right, you need to track her down and ask for lottery numbers.


Ain't that the truth.

It will be interesting to see if she's right.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I predict Dec.30th as the date you shall again become a father. It was my mom's birthday, so it is a good day. Paix, et bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Ena

Great to see so many people about today. 
Good luck with your Mum winwintoo. Picky eaters is something I deal with every day at work. Thank goodness for Ensure and ice-cream. 
MaxPower. An uneventful day for you after all. Must be hard on you all after what you said about Mrs. MP being tired.


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> MaxPower. An uneventful day for you after all. Must be hard on you all after what you said about Mrs. MP being tired.


And she is battling some sort of nasty virus. Flu like symptoms but not the flu.

This pregnancy has been anything but easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, hang in there knowing that you have friends here in The Shang who are in your corner. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## RevMatt

Welcome, ML. Can I tell them what ML stands for? 

Sonal, I would never ask to borrow money from a friend. That always seems to end bad places for the friendship. Besides, that's what family is for 

Sorry to hear about the non-event, MP. I can imagine that will lead to some tense times around your place. One of the most important things to remember about pregnancy is that it WILL end. It has to, eventually  Good luck with the waiting!


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh, dip your toe as much as you want in the friendship pool here in The Shang.....................just be careful of the doxie puppies (aka "mini carpet sharks).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time once again to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Welcome, ML. Can I tell them what ML stands for?


You know, Matt, after all this time I'm just used to 'ML' (or, more recently 'mumsey') and don't really think of the origins of the name all that much... Go ahead, if you must ... 



RevMatt said:


> Sorry to hear about the non-event, MP. I can imagine that will lead to some tense times around your place. One of the most important things to remember about pregnancy is that it WILL end. It has to, eventually. Good luck with the waiting!


It always helps when people phone and ask if the baby's been born yet too, eh?


----------



## winwintoo

I'll just drop a quick update.

Sorry to hear about your delay MP, but it's good they waited if things aren't right. I worry that sometimes they induce delivery before its time and that doesn't turn out good for anybody.

Mom was resting and feeling better yesterday. They did a scope in the afternoon to see where some clots were coming from and hopefully that will be the answer to her problems.

On the plus side, she's advanced from behaving patheticly to being more demanding - which means she's determined to get better.

Mom raised six kids virtually on her own under the most trying of circumstances, so quitting is not in her nature and while soothing the hurt feelings of the nurses is an added chore, it's one that I'll gladly do as long as it means that Mom hasn't just given up.

Again, thank you all for your support. Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. And yes, when we were down the last little while waiting for out daughter to be born, we had several friends, one in particular, who liked to call whenever they were bored to ask if the baby was born yet. Fortunately my wife was never the person who picked up the phone for those calls...

Thanks for the reminder of that, Monster Lady


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Glad to hear things are improving for your Mom, Margaret.

A bit cooler here, but nevertheless a fine day for late December.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, one and all.

Margaret, your mother's attitude will be half the battle. Since it is so positive, she shall get beyond these problems. Trust me on this contention.


----------



## Carex

Dr. G, any thoughts as to the New Years Eve Celebration entertainment line up? Last year will be hard to top I know but we can always try.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have Little Debbie's Den o' Dancing Doxies doing a dozen Danish dances in traditional doxie dress. They shall headline our gala show.


----------



## SINC

Guys, I'd like to help out, but I really do have to run.

You see, today is the annual meeting of the minds held every year between Christmas and New Years for the past 18 consecutive years, except for the year I died, so this is number 17.

It consists of a myriad of newspaper types getting together over the years on Bourbon Street in West Edmonton Mall to quaff too many beers, and generally misbehave. Only two of us can claim perfect attendance of the entire group and we will be there again today.

One particularly memorable and unruly time in the Sherlock Holmes Pub caused a British patron at the bar to declare. "Look at those silly buggers."

To this day and forever more we now celebrate the occasion as "Silly Bugger Day".

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my brother-in-law, who is a banker in Edmonton, has spoken about "Silly Bugger Day". You really do take it to the edge, and well over the line at times, according to him. The time that you all body sufed in the buff at the wave maker in the West Edmonton Mall was a classic stunt.


----------



## Carex

Bourbon Street eh? That place still up and running? I've quaffed a few in the Sherlocke Holmes myself. Good luck with that. 

If the lineup is thin, I may have to consider singing!!


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> If the lineup is thin, I may have to consider singing!!


Do you take requests?


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Do you take requests?


God, I hope not!


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> God, I hope not!


Darn! Was hoping for a few early Bowie tunes


----------



## Carex

Sinc, you've heard me sing before I see. 

_I still don't know what I was waiting for
And my time was running wild
A million dead-end streets
Every time I thought I'd got it made
It seemed the taste 
was not so sweet
So I turned myself to face me
But I've never caught a glimpse
Of how the others must see the faker
I'm much too fast to take that test_

Just imagine that being sung every so slightly off key.


----------



## MaxPower

Here's a pregnant update.

Tonight may be the night.

My wife has been experiencing some cramping. Very similar to when our first was born. We called our Sister-in-Law who is the head nurse for labour and delivery in Texas. She said it may or may not be (thanks!!). It depends if the "contractions intensify.

Of course it definitely will happen if her water breaks.

In a way I'm excited, but I want it to happen later to let my wife rest and recover from her nasty cold virus thing. But if it happens, it happens.

On the other front, I finally got paid for my shares and I just ordered my new 30 GB iPod Video and Dock. All I need to get is an iTrip Auto and I'll be set. Merry Christmas!! If my wife doesn't deliver tonight, I am on my way tomorrow to get her a new Car Stereo with XM Radio.

And it is good to read of the news about your Mother Margaret.


----------



## SINC

One step at a time is perhaps the way to go MaxPower.

Forget material things and consider concentrating on your wife and new son's well being.


----------



## MaxPower

But I wish I had my iPod now so I can stay occupied during the contractions 

The last time was 17 hours. Do you have any idea how long that is?


----------



## MaxPower

In all seriousness though, I should go to bed. Just in case it does happen tonight.

I was up for close to 40 hours the last time. Not a good feeling.


----------



## RevMatt

Go to bed, MP. And good luck! We'll be thinking of you and your wife and son.

And if it makes you feel any better, my wife's labour was most of 36 hours. So you can probably beat your record of 17 if you try hard enough 

Seriously, I am told by many reliable sources that the second time is almost always a lot quicker.


----------



## SINC

Sounds like great advice to me MaxPower. Get a good nights sleep and the morrow will be brighter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, MP. I am still predicting today, Dec.30th, as his/her birthday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, wherever you are. Paix.


----------



## Carex

Go MaxPower.


----------



## Ena

All the best MP.

Nasty windy night here so got my fingers crossed that the power doesn't go out. Might have to semaphore flag for some coffee.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. Coffee, tea, hot chocolate for everyone as we wait to hear from MP. See, if we had private hospitals, then he would have access to wireless while in the delivery room, so he could give us a push-by-push account!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Thanks for the coffee, RevMatt.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks for the tea RevMatt. Always tastes the best first thing in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo is in the house........................now we may start our day with a smile.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the tea, Rev.

Personally, I could do without the live push-by-push account from MP... the digest version is fine.


----------



## Cameo

You did it again Dr G..............just when I needed a smile you gave me one.
Thank you.


----------



## Carex

I second the no push by push thing. Can you imagine. 

"Oh, oh, big contraction coming, she's tensing up, that was a big one, she just told me in no uncertain terms, that if she ever caught me posting to ehmac again, she would rip my liver out and use it for a seat cushion." 

No thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! A smiling Cameo. This is JUST the way to approach the eve before New Year's Eve.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies shall be 9 weeks old tomorrow, and our first one that is sold shall be taken home. "Late for Dinner", who has now been named "Figgy Duff" shall be going to a great home in downtown St.John's. Next shall be Sally Forth, who is going to a fine home in Rothsay, NB. The two that we had intended to sell have not been spoken for yet, so we may wind up with four adult doxies and four doxie puppies. I hear that there is going to be a remake of "Eight is enough" staring our doxies. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

It is too bad I don't have the time for a puppy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and count me in as not requiring a push by push coverage. I'm with Sonal on the Reader's Digest version!


----------



## Sonal

Inquiring minds want to know... but not necessarily _every_ detail. 

Hmm... odd question just came to mind. Is there a difference between 'inquire' and 'enquire'?


----------



## Carex

Yes there is. One starts with an 'e', the other an 'i'. Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## Sonal

Thank you for clearing that up, Carex. 

But I double-checked anyway. 
http://www.randomhouse.com/wotd/index.pperl?date=19961111

Yep, that's the only difference.


----------



## Cameo

Well - I am leaving work early and my internet at home is not working so I will wish everyone a very Happy and Healthy New Years holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year, Cameo...........whenever you shall read this posting.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 10C this afternoon here in St.John's and we took the doxie puppies outside in the back yard. They have never been on grass and seemed to love the opportunity to romp about.


----------



## MaxPower

OK here's the update. No baby yet.

And no. I will not be giving a push by push account.


----------



## Ena

MaxPower. Glad to see you check in and give us your latest news on the baby. Count me in as in favour of labour free posts


----------



## SINC

And now this:

It was Hanukkah and the tiny village was in fear of not having any Latkes because they has run out of flour.

Rudi the Rabi, was called upon to help sovle the problem.

He said, “Don’t worry. You can substitute matzo meal for the flour and the Latkes will be just as delicious!”

Sheila looks to her husband and says, “Mortey, you think it’ll work?”

And Mortey says, “Of course! As everybody knows . . .






Rudolph the Rab knows grain dear!

HAPPY HANUKKAH!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I fear that you have set Jewish Vaudeville back a few years. Still, while I have heard the Rudy the Rabbi joke before, had you had the chance to deliver it in person, complete with a Yiddish accent, you might have saved the day. Of course, since latkas have only a spoonful of flour, since they are made with grated potatoes, it might not have saved the joke. Still, it was the thought that counted.

Happy Hanukkah to you as well, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of Jewish Vaudeville, I would like to extend warmest wishes to my partner, Peter Scharman. Together, we created a great act and performed many skits at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club. 

Peter has not been around the Shang for some time, but while he may be missing, he is not forgotten. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

How true, Dr. G.

Peter is missed for both his wit and wisdom.

Here's hoping he returns to the fold in 2006.


----------



## Dr.G.

As well, jeac5 was a regular until she went to teach in Virginia. Minnes is on and off every-so-often. We shall remember................


----------



## MaxPower

A moment for our lost but not forgotten comrades.


----------



## Dr.G.

"They once were lost, but now they're found", at least in our memories.

MP, our thoughts now go out to you and your wife............especially since my Dec.30th DOB has gone past midnight, at least here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

OK, this habit of me being first up in the morning is getting worrisome . I assume all will be back to normal once vacations are over, however. Anywho, the usual coffee, tea and hot chocolate are served. Hope everyone is ready the festivities!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, the coffee is on as is the hot water for tea. Not much time this morning so I only baked fresh muffins which are in the arming oven. Help yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Glad someone else is caring for the tea and coffee needs of our patrons. Merci.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

No news to report on the baby front.

Thanks for the coffee and muffins. Although I was scared to get it from the arming oven.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, thanks for the update. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess that since New Year's Eve comes first to St.John's, I should be the first one to wish one and all a safe and healthy New Year. Thank you all for sharing a part of your lives in a part of my life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, Dr. G., you are out of the running on the baby guessing. Remains to be seen how the creepy woman in the elevator will do


----------



## Dr.G.

RM, I hope that MP has a healthy baby. I pray that I am correct in this hope.


----------



## winwintoo

Memo to Margaret - the half life of a sleeping pill is 7 hours and they have improved the formula to the point that there is no residual sleepiness, so wait until at least 11 p.m. before taking it. 3:30 a.m. is soooooo early   

Much to Mom's chagrin, she is not going to expire any time soon. She's fired the private duty nurse that my sister hired to relieve the strain on the regular hospital staff and the poor private nurse shared with me this morning that she was afraid to stay in the room with Mom.

Oh joy is all I can say.

Mom is refusing to eat or get out of bed or sleep and takes out her frustration on everyone. The only person so far that hasn't been the subject of her rage is the cleaning lady (who could be a pro wrestler) and the "movie star look-alike" physio therapy dude (of course)

Happy new year.

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Margaret, these are very trying times. My thoughts, as well, are with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I echo RevMatt's thoughts. I have been where you are now, and shall only say that it shall pass. Hang in there. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you so much for your support. We feel so helpless and there is no rest.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, there is always hope. Cling to it.


----------



## SINC

Pardon me but I am still giggling. Just had a phone call from a female telemarketer who asked to speak to the lady or man of the house.

I replied, "Sorry but no. There's no one home right now."

She thanked me and hung up. 

Heheheh!


----------



## Carex

Sinc, that was a good one. I have refined my telemarketer technique. I used to use the fact that my wife and I have different last names to my advantage. "Is this Mr. Smith?? Sorry, there is no Mr. Smith here, goodbye." Now it has changed to a simple one word answer.

"Are Mr or Mrs Smith there?"
"No"
Click. 
Back to supper table.


----------



## Ena

Winwintoo. Sorry to hear of the continuing frustrations with your mother's health. Have you thought of trying to get a consult with a Geriatric Psychiatrist?
In Victoria, there is a programme called Elderly Outreach made up of nurses and psychiatrists who can be called in to help with behaviour issues. 
Strength to you.


----------



## Bolor

wwt, our thoughts and prayers are with you. Ena's suggestion sounds good if you have that facility in Regina. Hopefully you do.
MaxPower. I will re-iterate that I hope everything comes out alright. . The delay may be a good thing since mama wasn't well at the start.
Sinc, I wish you were here to answer the tele-marketers at our house. We seem to be getting a lot of polls on various things right now. I think they are even worse than the tele-marketers..

At this time I would like to wish all the "shangers" a Happy New Year. Much health, wealth and happiness.


----------



## Dr.G.

A little less than 5 1/2 hours to go until midnight. Be safe everyone, please.


----------



## Dr.G.

4 hours, 32 minutes to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

6th day of Hanukkah Quiz

Here are six persons, who at some point in their careers, performed in Jewish vaudeville. They were all born in New York City. Here are their addresses.

109 West 118th Street
259 Rivington Street
47 Henry Street
179 East 93rd Street
84th Street and First Avenue
417 Pennsylvania Avenue (Brooklyn)

Who were these people? Hint--They are all comics.


----------



## SINC

I think I only know two of those Dr. G.

Is George Burns 259 Rivington Street and Harpo Marx 179 East 93rd Street?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you have two correct answers. Anyone else?????????

3 hours and 34 minutes until midnight.


----------



## SINC

Glad my suspicions were right, but for the life of me, no other ideas come to mind.


----------



## SINC

Well, it would appear that most of you are out somewhere celebrating the new year.

I am holding down the fort and will check in every hour or so in case anyone needs a strong coffee or a bite to eat.

As long as everyone is having fun and NOT driving, I am a happy guy.


----------



## Sonal

Well, I'm checking in periodically as well SINC. Keep that coffee coming.


----------



## SINC

Guess we are both spending the evening alone Sonal.

2 hours and 36 minutes to go.

I am honoured to have your company.


----------



## Ena

Last check in here for 2005 for me as I'm working tomorrow.

A healthy and happy New Year to all.

Long live The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year to one and all in the Eastern Time Zone. Just got back from the St.John's Harbour Front to see the fireworks at midnight to ring in the new year for North America. It was a chilly 1C down there, but no snow, so it was a fun experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Long live The Shang". Ena, I echo your sentiment, and add to it "Long live all those who sail in her each day".


----------



## RevMatt

Happy New Years from the Ottawa Valley!


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year, RevMatt. May this be a peaceful and healthy year for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

As it is nearly 2PM here in St.John's, it is once again time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

A bit late in Toronto, but early still for the West.

Happy New Year.

May the coming year bring us more yet joy than the last.


----------



## SINC

Still an hour to go here, so will continue to wait it out.

Happy New Year to all in times zones where applicable!


----------



## SINC

Good night and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## SINC

And a special good night to Mrs. Calabash, wherever she is!


----------



## Ottawaman

I wish you all, a fantastic New Year!


----------



## Carex

8 minutes to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. My, what a unique bunch of folks here for brunch this morning. None of the regular crowd....................except for Carex over there sleeping in the corner...................with doxie puppies scampering about his listless body. Still, as a friend, I let him sleep here and not drive home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure how many of you shall be able to open up this link, but it is of Carex lying down, with a grey blanket over him, and doxie puppies scattered about to keep him warm. Quite a cute site, n'est pas?

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005


----------



## SINC

*Good Morning To all!*

Whispers . . . Ooops, sorry. didn't notice Carex.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I think Carex is just really tired from overwork rather than from drinking,


----------



## SINC

Yes Dr. G., the poor boy toils long into the night.


----------



## Dr.G.

The problem is that he is still sleeping and people are having to step over him. What to do..........what to do???


----------



## Dr.G.

Since no one but Sinc tried this quiz, I assume that it was either too difficult or you don't care. Still, Sinc might like to know the answers, so here goes.

109 West 118th Street = Milton Berle
259 Rivington Street = George Burns
47 Henry Street = Eddie Cantor
179 East 93rd Street = The Marx Brothers
84th Street and First Avenue = Bert Lahr
417 Pennsylvania Avenue (Brooklyn) = Phil Silvers


----------



## SINC

Another afternoon and I am home alone. I am beginning to feel like the kid in that movie.

So, here's what I did. I thawed out a tenderloin of pork. I got out the roasting pan and dropped it in along with a tsp of crushed fennel seeds, a tsp of thyme, a tsp of Keen's dry mustard, salt and pepper and six cloves of crushed garlic. I threw half a bottle of beer on top and popped it in the oven awaiting the meat thermometer to reach 170 degrees. 

Then I peeled potatoes and a few yams and they are under water waiting to be boiled. I selected frozen kernel corn and two side salads, one of lemon jello and pineapple bits and the other of lime jello with finely chopped celery bits, peas and shredded carrots. A bottle of Piesporter Michelsberg is in the cooler and chilling nicely.

Fresh rolls are thawing and will be ready about 6:00 when my daughter will arrive home. I then called my son and invited him and his wife over. They are not sure they can make it, but I gave him the menu and I'm betting they will.

Pretty devious way to get some company, non?


----------



## Ena

Sinc. Mmmmmmm! Mouth-watering read of your evening meal.


----------



## winwintoo

Sounds good Sinc!

I completely missed out on all the turkey dinners that everyone was rushing off to this year, so I decided to take care of myself today and tossed that frozen pre-stuffed turkey in the oven this morning and had a feast mid-afternoon. 

If you've never tried those turkeys, they are very good. They are a bit on the expensive side, but very moist, there is no pre-thawing - you just peel off the plastic wrap and toss it in the oven and wait. The dressing is even nice and tasty.

Tomorrow I'm going to spend some time with grandkids and watch some movies, maybe do some crafts, hang out and be silly for a change.

I'd sure like to see the picture of Carex - can you post it here Sinc?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I'd sure like to see the picture of Carex - can you post it here Sinc?
> 
> Take care, Margaret


If Dr. G. sends it along, I sure can Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, just got back from yet another turkey dinner. I am turkied out. 

Just sent a couple of pics to Sinc.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, just got back from yet another turkey dinner. I am turkied out.
> 
> Just sent a couple of pics to Sinc.


You could always send pics to me too - I can post them for you.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Sorry for the delay Margaret, but I was having supper.

Dr. G. says it is tough to make Carex out as he is buried under so many Doxies, but here he is:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, in the second pic, you are able to see Carex's legs and hands.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes Dr. G., I can see him now:


----------



## Dr.G.

When I took the two doxie pups off of Carex, and covered him with the grey blanket, five doxie pups crawled on top of the blanket. They were either protecting him from a possible badger attack (this is instinctual in doxies), or trying to keep him warm (this is not instinct, in that BC doxies have no need to try and keep warm, but east coast doxies do have this need, which is learned). So, you have nature and nurture at work here.


----------



## SINC

Well folks, I was up WAY past my bedtime last night so I am shutting it down to watch a movie which begins in 15 minutes.

That is just about enough time to hop into my sweats, have dessert and then crack a cold one and go prone on the couch.

I may check in later after the movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sinc. I am not long for this world as well. Maybe it is best if I say good night to one and all now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Well Good night you two sleepy heads.

On the Baby front: Nothing to report here.


----------



## winwintoo

Those doxies are cute and I bet it's warm under there!

MP that baby will come when he's good and ready - they always do  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

MP. You do know why the baby is in no rush to be born don't you? 
He likes having womb service!
Good night everyone.


----------



## SINC

just checking in after the movie and I see I have to tip toe so as not to awaken most of you. Until tomorrow . . .


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, RevMatt. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, the waiting is what I found most difficult. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Those doxies are cute and I bet it's warm under there!" Margaret, the doxies love Carex. I guess it the WereDoxie in him that attracts them so much.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I arose late after a fitful night's sleep. Not sure why, but let's just say it was not the best night I ever had.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, calm yourself with a doxie pup..........or some herbal tea. Your choice.


----------



## SINC

A hot cinnamon roll and a coffee fixed me up pretty good this morning. Now if I get a nap this afternoon I will be ready for work tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie puppies LOVE to nap, Sinc. And they are like little hot water bottles. Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Back home after a tiny trip turned into a huge new years celebration.

Darn, do I have to work tomorrow?

Good thing I am my own boss, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Karl Marx once said that "Work is the curse of the drinking class" .....or was that Groucho???


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a day once again. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Dr. G., and yes, that working class curse is appropriate tonight. I will however, recover nicely.


----------



## RevMatt

It was a fine day. Lots of goofing off with the daughter time. She has just started getting out of bed as a game, so this may be a more sleepless night than usual, but we shall see. It was a fine day, and hopefully tomorrow will be too.


----------



## SINC

To be honest, I too had a very fine day. One should never mistake the company of good friends to be a bad thing.

I am blessed with many fine friends and I am truly thankful for them.

It's just that some days, I wish they would forget I am home alone!


----------



## SINC

An hour later and no one has stopped by for a visit.

That suggests that I too, should call it a night and bid you all adieu.


----------



## SINC

And good night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are!


----------



## Ena

Good to hear of people enjoying their day. Today was one of those frustrating days where I felt like kicking a bag of Depends (clean) down the vacant hall......so I did!  Great stress reliever.
Good night everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all.

Ena, as it is written, "Better to kick a bag of Depends than a doxie". Some herbal tea and a doxie pup should help bring some balance to your life.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all.

I awoke after a good nights sleep ready to start a new year.

I've been able to finally put a bit of distance between me and the family turmoil and can now focus on getting a job.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. So glad that the Universe has returned to it's normal footings, and Dr. G is the first one here.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I am off the the office to get back to the routine. Have a great first work day of the new year!


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, as it should. I was up at about 6AM my time, which is 430AM your time. I don't rush to get on to the computer in the morning, and don't rush to come on to ehMac the very first thing. This has been a pattern of mine over the years, which explains why I have so few posts.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> RevMatt, as it should. I was up at about 6AM my time, which is 430AM your time. I don't rush to get on to the computer in the morning, and don't rush to come on to ehMac the very first thing. This has been a pattern of mine over the years, which explains why I have so few posts.


To quote my late father when he heard such things:

"And another purple cow flew by!"


----------



## bhil

Morning All! I just finished catching up on the 300+ posts in the week and a bit since I left. Wow, busy week. I'd like to say it's nice to get back to normal, but after a week realxing at the cabin, if someone would have offered me high speed internet and the chance to work remotely, I probably wouldn't have left. As it is, I now have a busy week ahead of me trying to get all of the wiring work done in the basement of the new house so we can drywall this weekend. Oh well, once that's done I'll at least have a week or two before we have to start painting, and then putting in the flooring, and then packing and then moving, and then unpacking. Come to think of it, I better enjoy that week or two of normality, because it might be the last free time I have until sometime in March.


----------



## bhil

wwt: Sorry to hear about hte problems you're having with your mother, but I'm glad to hear you distanced yourself somewhat from them. There is only so much you can do for someone who doesn't want to help themself.


----------



## bhil

MP: Hang in there, the little one is going to come when he's good and ready. When is your next interview? Maybe he's waiting until you get offered your new job so he can come as a congratulations gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, to quote Burgess Gillette --
"I never saw a purple cow, 
And I never hope to see one.
But I can tell you anyhow,
I'd rather see than be one."


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, bhil. Glad to have you back.


----------



## Cameo

Boy oh boy...........lots going on.
Once again I am left in charge and of course all the issues pop up today.
Oh well.......do my best.

MP - waiting is the hardest part - for both mom and dad. Hang in there and keep us informed.........push by push not necessary.

winwintoo.........my grandmother was absolutely nasty when she was in the hospital...........the nurses simply ignored her nastiness and were pleasant and did their duty despite her rudeness..........she felt lousy and she was scared and took it out on everyone else.......she was normally the most polite person you would ever meet.....was hard on us though.....hang in there and find as many pleasant and fun things to do that you can. Pamper yourself when you can and enjoy. I agree with bhil that there is only so much you can do.

Ena.......sorry, I had to chuckle at my imaginings of someone kicking a box a depends down a hallway..........

Doxies are looking good...

Hope you had a wonderful time at the cabin bhil..............hope everyone's holiday was great.


----------



## bhil

Thanks Dr G. It's good to be back. Of all my online activities, I probably missed the Shang the most.


----------



## bhil

Cameo: the cabin was great. Our daughter (22 months) went sledding for the first time, and loved it. We had problems getting here back to the cabin when it was time to come in. Even falling of the sled face first into the snow didn't slow her down. "Slide some more Daddy, slide some more."


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, the first doxie left for its new home last night. Thus, we are down to five now. One may be shipped off to Rothsay, NB early next week.


----------



## Cameo

You are going to miss them for a little bit I bet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, but the one that left yesterday went to a fine family living in downtown St.John's. It is when they leave the province that we need to accept the fact that we might never see them again.


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone. Just popping my head in for a sec--haven't caught up on all the news.

It's been a hectic start to the New Year, but I'm hoping it will all settle down very soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, sounds like you need a cup of your special herbal tea...............and a doxie puppy to sit in your lap.


----------



## Sonal

Tea and a puppy sound wonderful right now. My lap is currently cat-free, so I can easily accommodate a puppy.


----------



## Ena

Good day! 
bhil. Great to see you back home in The Shang.
Cameo. Glad I gave you a chuckle. That was the spirit it in which I posted it. My twenty-something co-worker got a laugh at seeing someone of my age still able to be silly.
Better get going and replace the vent hose to the dryer. Who needs a gym to stay fit when dryers need to pulled out


----------



## SINC

Wow! Lots happening in The Shang today. Welcome back bhil, glad you had a nice break and good luck with the house preparations.

Ena, you just killed me with that story about kicking the depends. Hehehe.

Ah yes, the relief of The Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Be it ever so humble, there is no place like The Shang.


----------



## Beej

Popping in to relax a little...things are getting, er, unusual elsewhere. This place feels comfy. Who did the decorating and where did all the doxies come from?


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome, Beej. Our decor is done by Little Debbie's Den o' Decor and Defining Details. The doxies are from Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Beej

Little Debbie must be very busy, what with the Decor, Details and doxies. 

Cheers to her, as long as the doxie den is humane and details are truly defining.

Life is quiet at this end, and that's a good thing for this devil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, Little Debbie (aka, Deborah), is my wife. Our "doxie den" is quite "humane". In fact, in my next life, I want to come back as a doxie in THIS home. You can't spell "spoiled" or "doxie" without an "o", "i" or an "e".


----------



## Beej

Quite a desire, but the OTT doxie grapevine (there's at least one in my building) says being an Islander doxie wouldn't be half as fun without G.

Maybe he's just exagerrating, but when a doxie goes to the effort of speaking to someone over 6' tall, I'd think they really mean what they say. On the other hand, I'm not fluent in his language (may have been a Quebecois doxie) so my translation is suspect and he may have been saying J.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, my wife is the only breeder of Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds in Atlantic Canada. She was in touch with an Ottawa breeded back about 6 years ago, but we selected a breeder in Chicago due to the blood line (Seafarer's Harbormaster is directly related to both Rootie and Daisy, the father and mother of the pups, and is considered to be one of the finest dachshunds in North America).

To be honest, I like doxies as pets, and leave the showing to my wife. I have helped with the whole breeding process, especially since I work at home.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> I have helped with the whole breeding process, especially since I work at home.


 

I don't think I need to know anymore. 

Every now and then I ponder a career in journalism or politics, where 'out of context' is another term for 'opportunity'. 

The weather is great here, and the year is new. Cheers to you and yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, go back to the posts just prior to Labor Day if you ever want the "blow by blow" account of helping two doxies mate. Still, it was a unique experience to be there as they were being born.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. A cantankerous day everywhere but here. Glad I was away from the machine for most of it, as it turned out . And now, a good night to one and all.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> I have helped with the whole breeding process, especially since I work at home.


One of the funniest stories I'm saving up to embarrass my youngest grandson with (when he introduces me to his first girlfriend would be a good time) is his description of his pet hamsters mating when he was about 6 years old.

We were sitting in Robins Donuts at the time and I spewed coffee all across the table. Most the people within earshot lost their composure over that story.

I won't tell it here. You're all to young.

Margaret


----------



## apple=god

ho-hum thats quite humerous. mmmyes indubitably. i am quite ammused by your presumptious comments in regards to the mating patterns of rodents. Indeed it always rises QUITE the chuckle out of moi...


----------



## MaxPower

Breaking news from the birthing front.

Nothing.

But to get the process moving along, we had Mexican food for lunch today. If that doesn't work, mom is going to do jumping jacks tomorrow.


----------



## Carex

MP, get on with it dude. The suspense is killing us!!


----------



## Beej

Good night to all.


----------



## Sonal

Carex, I imagine Mrs. MP feels the same way, only moreso.


----------



## Beej

Couldn't sleep. This is going to be one looooong day.


----------



## Sonal

You and me both, Beej. I seem to have trouble getting myself to bed lately.

I seem to be troubled with bad luck today... every computer I touched (except my Mac) would crash, and every course I tried to sign up for was full. 

Perhaps I should call it a night and ponder the fact that the universe may be telling me to take it easy.


----------



## Beej

My universe always says that to me. I could use a 'get up you lazy sod' universe once in a while.

I envision droopy eyes and wandering consciousness for me this afternoon. I guess I'll have to use ehMac even more than usual to stay awake at work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. The sun is not yet up, but it shall be a grand sunrise.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Breaking news from the birthing front.
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> But to get the process moving along, we had Mexican food for lunch today. If that doesn't work, mom is going to do jumping jacks tomorrow.


This is a kid that's going to interrupt you while you're on the phone - I can tell   

Sooooo - while you're sitting around waiting, he's not going to bother you. What you need to do is get on with some big project. Get up to your elbows in plastering the ceiling in the living-room or put up scaffolding and paint the outside of the house - he'll be right there asking what you're doing!!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. I'll be joining the ranks of the sleepless. Couldn't get to sleep until past 2, and the wee one woke at 4:15. No long drives for me today, I think. Anywho, good morning to you all.


----------



## Beej

Morning. I got a solid 1 1/2 hours of sleep and am ready to take on the day, were the day to end by 10am.


----------



## Cameo

With my first born on my due date, my husband and I were in the middle of the bush (for a favorite fishing hole) on a fishing trip..........I will always remember the expression on anothers face when I was asked when I was due......I went into labour that same night after we got home from the fireworks displays (May 24 weekend)

It's too cold for you to go fishing..........maybe she should stick to jumping jacks.

Beej...........it is tough when you can't sleep, hope you slept well enough after you finally got to bed.

RevMatt.......Good morning, grab yourself a strong cup of coffee...maybe if your daughter goes for a nap you can swipe one yourself. Either that or keep yourself really busy.


----------



## RevMatt

Aye, Cameo, nap time is the plan, indeed. The schedule that is very flexible, except when it really, really isn't, is one of the bonuses of my job . The bigger concern is trying to get her back on some sort of a normal sleep schedule. She's been thrown out of whack by a cold, and she is enormously stubborn about her sleep. Hopefully it won't take too long to get her back to her normal hours.

My mother was golfing the day that I, her first, chose to arrive. This is the last time she went golfing, I am told. Mind you, I was 6 weeks+ early, so she wasn't pushing her luck the way you were, Cameo .


----------



## winwintoo

I'm almost afraid to say that I had 8 hours sleep last night  

Lots to do today. I've been busy making lists and psyching myself up for job-hunting and/or job-creating.

Glad to see everyone back from the holidays, but I feel for anyone suffering sleep deprivation. I know what that's like and it's not fun.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

When I was to be born, my father was watching a New York Knicks game on a tiny TV (remember, this is back in 1948) and asked my mom if she could wait until halftime.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I can say I slept better last night and was up early this morning. I just finished editing and filing my column for Friday and now can focus on other things. Good thing the coffee was strong this morning as I needed it.


----------



## Cameo

We just have to make sure we leave some for Beej and RevMatt........they have both had way too little sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are letting the coffee and tea flow freely this morning.........wherever morning might be. Everyone seems to be getting off to a tough day sleep-wise.


----------



## Carex

Busy in here today. Aaacckkk, someone is sitting in my chair 

Sleep is for the weak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex has entered and then left the building.

Sorry about the chair. The doxie puppies seem to like your pillow. I have never seen an office chair that plush.


----------



## bhil

Good morning (afternoon to some) all. Mark me down with the people who didn't get a good sleep last night. I think I was over tired. I felt exhausted, but just tossed and turned until the wee hours of the morning before falling alseep.

I'd like to say the house preparations are going good, but the builder did a pretty poor job of framing the basement, and that's making my life difficult. In fact, I am debating making them reframe it, I just don't know if they can get it done in time for the weekend.


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> Sleep is for the weak.


Wasn't that Carex that we saw sleeping all day Jan. 1st?

Margaret


----------



## bhil

Beej, welcome to the Shang! I saw you first popped in while I was away, but wasn't sure if you were going to return. Glad to see you made the right choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, yes, that was Carex asleep on the floor...................under a pile of sleeping doxies, trying to keep up his body temperature. Ever the faithful doxies to one of their own..................in that he is a WereDoxie.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Breaking news from the birthing front.
> 
> Nothing.


I know you are anxious for this to happen, but be glad you have to wait. My wife's friend who had many problems trying to get pregnent and eventually had to get invitro (sp?) fertilization just called yesterday. She has been in the hospital since December 21st because her water broke, but she is not due until March. She now has to spend the rest of her pregnancy in bed in the hospital. Everything is OK for now, they are just hoping to hold out until Feb to give the babies(twins) the best chance.


----------



## Beej

Thanks for the welcome bhil. Now, where's the coffee? I'm doing ok now, but 2-4pm will be the real challenge. By 4pm my 'going home soon' energy should kick in.


----------



## Cameo

I knew my second pregancy was twins - I was so sure that I would deliver early - did, but only by two weeks - 6lb,12oz each baby boys........hard to believe now that they are 20 years old.

It can be a very rewarding experience and sometimes a frustrating one.
She will do fine though I am sure.


----------



## bhil

I think my going home energy already went home without me. It might not have been so bad, but I know I have along afternoon and evening still ahead of me working on the house after I leave work.


----------



## bhil

Cameo, I'm sure she will do fine as well. These things are just an extra cause for concern right now because with my wife due in May, I don't want her hearing about other peoples pregnancy problems and panicking that she will have problems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might I suggest some Doxie Delight. One sip will get you through today...and tomorrow.


----------



## Cameo

Yay, there are many worries that a pregnant woman has and you are wise to keep stories about problems away. Is this your first? I don't remember if you have ever mentioned having children?


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> She now has to spend the rest of her pregnancy in bed in the hospital. Everything is OK for now, they are just hoping to hold out until Feb to give the babies(twins) the best chance.


I always wonder what will go through Mom's head when those little delights shove their peanut butter sandwich into the VCR or try to flush all their Barbies down the toilet or "help" by pouring a box of cereal onto the living-room rug and then driving their big-wheels over it    

I know what I thought and I had easy pregnancies, easy labor, easy deliveries.

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

It was (and is) trying to understand the "love and hate" relationship my twins had.


----------



## winwintoo

I have two boys. When they were about 9 and 6 they would wrestle and sometimes it would be more than the little one wanted to deal with. I told him the next time his brother pinned him down he should reach up and give him a great big slobbery kiss    

Stopped that dead in it's tracks.

Margaret


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> Wasn't that Carex that we saw sleeping all day Jan. 1st?
> 
> Margaret


Curse you and those eagle eyes and good memory.


----------



## Carex

Cameo I can't imagine someone of your stature carrying 2 babies over 6 lbs at the same time!! It's giving me a headache thinking about it.


----------



## Beej

Still truckin'. If my second wind kicks in at an the wrong moment, this could get bad. If it doesn't, I could get 10 hours of deep sleep. Place your bets!


----------



## SINC

Put me down for 9 hours.


----------



## Carex

Tonight, I will shoot for 7.


----------



## Dr.G.

6 hours and 46 minutes of quality sleep....................two hours of dreaming about doxies.................. So, is that a nightmare or a sweet dream???


----------



## SINC

Wha? . . .er, um, no way, I wasn't napping . . . I was just resting my eyes for a minute . . . yep, that's all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that's your story and you should stick by it.


----------



## SINC

Um, er, I think now I'm stuck "with" it.


----------



## apple=god

i like napping. napping is good. thud. --snoring is faintly heard from upstairs.--


----------



## Beej

Envy, jealously and anger. apple=god, sleep with one eye open or it could be very baaaaad.


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk of sleep has caused me to call it a night. See you all in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Nighters Dr. G., Sleep well now that you have one less doxie.


----------



## RevMatt

Right. I'm done, too. Night, all.


----------



## Ena

Good rest ye merry sleepless gentlemen, to mangle a Christmas Carol in your honour 
Still trying to get my head around the property tax assessment I got today. Up $61,700 from last year. Won't stop me from getting my 8 hrs of sleep.


----------



## SINC

Hey, who said anything about sleep. I'm sitting here watching Leno and sippin' on a Lemon Hart 'n coke.


----------



## Beej

I lived with someone who really enjoyed his dark rum n' coke ('just a splash of coke for colour')...but I can't remember his top recommendations. I remember his standby when going out was 1873.

By the way, the second wind is in full swing. Morning meeting, 2 days underslept: what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone. Tonight, I'm determined to go to sleep before 3 AM.

Just got in from a going away party for a friend of mine who is going to Germany to do her MBA. It was the best kind of party--all appetizers and desserts. 

In any case, she has a shiny new iBook that she's taking to Germany with her. I bookmarked ehmac for her.


----------



## Ena

Who or what is a Leno? 

Just kidding, I know who he is. Haven't had TV cable service for years. Can only pull in a few rubbish stations with rabbit ears and don't miss TV one bit.


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> Yay, there are many worries that a pregnant woman has and you are wise to keep stories about problems away. Is this your first? I don't remember if you have ever mentioned having children?


This is our second. Our first is 23 months in one week. My wife had a few panicky and over-emotional moments during her first pregnancy, so I've been try to buffer her this time around. She thinks I'm being over-protective, but she hasn't had any "moments" this time around (so far at least, knock on wood.)


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> I always wonder what will go through Mom's head when those little delights shove their peanut butter sandwich into the VCR or try to flush all their Barbies down the toilet or "help" by pouring a box of cereal onto the living-room rug and then driving their big-wheels over it
> 
> I know what I thought and I had easy pregnancies, easy labor, easy deliveries.
> 
> Margaret


Luckily, we don't own a VCR, and we got our daughter a little cleaning set with a broom and dust pan that she loves to help clean with. It's the toilet that worries me, she doesn't have any barbies, but she has lots of toys that would cause lots of problems flushed. :yikes:


----------



## bhil

Ena said:


> Who or what is a Leno?
> 
> Just kidding, I know who he is. Haven't had TV cable service for years. Can only pull in a few rubbish stations with rabbit ears and don't miss TV one bit.


I'm starting to feel the same way. We have Express Vu so we have lots of channels, but I don't think I've turned on the TV for over a month (with the exception of watching 2 movies) I haven't really missed it at all.


----------



## bhil

Well, I'm done another night at the new house, and things are looking better today. I still have a lot of work to do before the weekend, so it's off to try and get some sleep.

Good night all!


----------



## Ena

Time for me to turn in as well. Goodnight from yet another windy night in Victoria.


----------



## Beej

Goodnight.

-Sleepless in Ottawa


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, one and all, from a rainy St. John's. 3C, so it won't freeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I would do away with our TV if I could, but I find I spend less and less time watching TV than ever before. With Starchoice, we select the stations that we actually watch, like the Dachshunds Channel, Discover Dachshunds, Deja Dachshunds, and CNN's 24 hour Dachshund Report.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. Beej, you need to sign up for the Ottawa meet. We'll bore you to sleep . Hope you make it to your meeting OK.

As for me, I managed to sleep last night. I appear to have lost the desperate rear-guard action that I was fighting against a nasty cough, but I am at least rested. Lots of lemon and honey in the tea this morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, be careful outside in the next day of so. Freezing rain, snow and cold can bring back your personal cold. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! A bit better sleep last night, though longer would have definitely been nicer. Oh well, off to work so I can get done and go to work.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, I would do away with our TV if I could, but I find I spend less and less time watching TV than ever before. With Starchoice, we select the stations that we actually watch, like the Dachshunds Channel, Discover Dachshunds, Deja Dachshunds, and CNN's 24 hour Dachshund Report.


That's what I get for having Express Vu. We don't get any of the good channels...  I'm surprised with those channels the doxies even let you turn the TV off.


----------



## Cameo

Glad to hear that people are getting some needed sleep.

Carex - by the time I was six months pregnant with the twins - I was so big that strangers thought I was overdue. I looked like a 5 ft pineapple with legs and arms. I could literally and safely put a dinner plate on my tummy. They teased me that my stomach entered a room first and the rest of me followed.
I can laugh now but..................


----------



## Beej

Morning all. I'm up and somewhat lively, even before my coffee. Things are looking up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bhil, when my brother-in-law was a VP for Shaw Communications and StarChoice, we were given the dish and a couple of receivers, but we have to pay for the various channels we watch. I don't watch these speciality channels, in that I would rather watch the Discovery Channel, the History Channel and Deja Vue instead. Most of my TV viewing is actually CBC news.


----------



## SINC

Gud moring all. Duh cod in my nod is nut gud today. Sniffle. Sor throt too. Gonna lay low today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, some Cold FX or Echinacea would be helpful. Or, this might be a job for the Doxie Emergency Team. Chicken soup shall be at your doorstep by 9AM your time.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I will rely on the soup as many over the counter fixes conflict with my heart meds. There are very few things I can take on the advice of my doctor, one of them being Cold FX, not to mention Echinacea.

One form of Benylen is OK and the wife being a nurse knows what I can and can't take.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have some soup enroute to you as you read this. Look outside your front door at 9AM your time to see the adult doxies ready to deliver your Jewish chicken soup and other goodies to help bring you back to health.


----------



## Carex

Do Jewish chickens cluck or do they make some other sound?


----------



## winwintoo

Sinc, one measure of rye whiskey, one measure of hot water, one-third measure of honey - mix well. Add more rye whiskey to taste. Drink while snuggling with a doxie or a nurse or a hot water bottle (whichever is handy).

There will be little change in your cold symptoms but you will no longer care. An added bonus, after you had enough colds, you can meet all those new friends at the AA meetings  

I'm touching wood. I haven't had a cold for a long time. I can't drink the whiskey, and can't take most of the cold stuff either - it messes up my mind - not a pretty sight!

On the home front, I'm progressing in my list making toward a new year and new life.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the chickens are non-denominational, just free-range and organic. They way they are cooked is the secret Jewish mystery handed down from genereation to generation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I was going to suggest liquids, just not of this vintage. Still, to have a small drink and snuggle up with a doxie pup might do Sinc wonders in the short term.


----------



## Sonal

Lots of vitamins, SINC--those are good for a cold. Or in general, really.

I should take my own advice; I'm on the verge of a cold which has not fully blossomed yet. Hopefully, I can head this one off at the pass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, the doxies could drop off some chicken soup on their return trip from St.Albert. By about 1PM your time your soup shall be waiting for you outside your door.


----------



## bhil

I just popped in to see what was happening, but I think I'll stay over on this side of the room. I've got too much work to do to catch a cold now.


----------



## RevMatt

Yeah, I'm fighting a running battle. The only thing wrong today is a bad cough. Which copious quantities of tea and honey are beating into submission.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, yes, I think I am coming down with Sinc's cold myself. This is the plight of the caregiver who has to take care of all of the sick people. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

The chicken soup has arrived and is on the stove heating right now. I'll have it down if just a few minutes and we shall see what happens.


----------



## Cameo

Sinc, though we know you for a kind and generous person, a cold is NOT something to spread around.......so feel better real quick and get rid of this cold fast before half the Shang comes down with it. My boss keeps yelling "Bless you" at me as I am having sneeze attacks.


----------



## SINC

Well the soup is down and now it is time for a nap.

I spent two hours making sweet and sour ribs and just finished up an hour ago. They smell so good too.

When I wake up, I'm gonna try Margaret's Rye cure.


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G, I thanked the doxies for their care and concern, but asked them to drop off the chicken soup elsewhere as I don't eat chicken. 

I suggested RevMatt, as he would be on their way back home. 

In the meantime, I'll be loading up on fresh veggies and extra Vitamin C.


----------



## bhil

Well, I'm about to bail for the weekend. If everything goes as planned, I will be done the prep work in the house tonight, and will be spending 3 long days boarding the basement. Have a good weekend everyone, and I'll see you on Monday, when hopefully everyone will be feeling better.


----------



## Cameo

Well - you have a good weekend too bhil, despite the work. Be careful and don't hit your thumb with the hammer - it hurts.


----------



## Bolor

Just popped in for a quick hello ... hello


----------



## Cameo

Hello Bolor - hope you are well


----------



## Beej

A good today. I got my performance review back and it was quite positive, with helpful comments on what I can do better (all of which I agreed with and were not surprising). 

Still sleepy, but the weekend is near.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Well, I'm about to bail for the weekend. If everything goes as planned, I will be done the prep work in the house tonight, and will be spending 3 long days boarding the basement. Have a good weekend everyone, and I'll see you on Monday, when hopefully everyone will be feeling better.


I've never asked - where is your new house? Out in the east end?

Building a new house is exciting, but exhausting too. 

I've had a good day - I'm sorry to hear about all the colds going around. I'm keeping arms length away from you all. I don't want anything like that.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you should be back to your old self by tomorrow. Sonal, sorry about the mixup, but I did not know you did not eat chicken.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Bolor. So, how is Life treating you these days, my friend?


----------



## Ena

Good evening all. Lots of people not feeling up par in here today. Thank goodness the Doxie team beats UPS any day for reliable and efficient delivery of a remedy. 
Washing my hands as I leave you for now.


----------



## Carex

Bolor, frozen yet?

Unlike the rest of us, Sonal is not a cannibal. 

ena is washing her hands of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, the Doxie Emergency Squad is ready to go on a moment's notice. There were doxie dog teams that participated in what became the Iditarod sled-dog race along the trail to Nome.

In 1927 in Nome there was a diphtheria epidemic and they had run out of serum. Many people were dying, including a lot of children. Nome sent an urgent request to Anchorage asking them to ship more serum right away. Anchorage tried to send it by ship but the pack-ice was getting too thick. Finally as a last resort they sent it by train. Unfortunately the train stopped at Nenana a town 674 miles away from Nome. They decided to use dog-sled for the remaining 674-mile distance. 

Many a fine and loyal doxie died along the trail trying to save the lives of many children. Our doxies have some direct genetic links to those doxies.


----------



## SINC

OK, so the soup helped.

The ribs are nothing short of fantastic according to she who must be obeyed.

AS couple of pints tasted pretty good this afternoon. Now for the Margaret cure.

Let's see, where did I leave that bottle of Crown Royal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when I said "drink lots of fluids", I was thinking of water and OJ. Still, so long as you are not driving, good luck.


----------



## SINC

Nope, no driving, just typing and I suspect when you start to see problems with that you will pull me over.


----------



## Beej

There's nothing better to get rid of a virus than to make your body totally uninhabitable for all life forms. 

Doctors never swabbed their patient's arm with OJ before the needle.


----------



## Moscool

Good evening everybody...

Back from 10 days in Paris where we had quasi-Canadian weather: wind, snow and even freezing rain (they even shut down the Effeil Tower 'cuz it was too slippery).

It was good fun and emotional being the first Xmas season without my father. The hardest bit was when we all went to watch a revival of Fiddler on the Roof. Oi Vey! Too many emotions and recollections!

The highlight was when I cooked new year's eve supper for 12 with my pal Dereck (Montrealer by adoption, pro-cook and architect): we started at 3 and finished cooking at 9. In the process we rosted 5 chicken carcasses to make the broth for the soup... Sonal do you not eat chicken because you can't stand the awful stuff made in Arkansas or are there other reasons?

Keep well everyone. Currently on the Malt as I have just done part 1 of my tax return and I deserve a break!


----------



## SINC

Well Moscool, I suppose I have to agree it is all right, so long as it is "single malt"!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon soir, mon ami. Good to see you back here in the Shang, Moscool. You have been missed. My grandparents were from Russia and were forced out of the country, along with millions of other Jewish men, women and children, back in 1903. The pogroms helped to make up their minds to go even before the Czar's edit to expel all Jewish people "beyond the Pale". They both chose to come to New York City and settled on Mott Street in the Lower East Side.


----------



## SINC

Sheesh Dr. G., you posted so quickly after moi, I thought you were gonna pull me over for bad typing!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I would pull you over for bad driving, not bad typing.


----------



## SINC

Yes, but if I get to the point of bad typing on Margaret's recovery program, would you not pull me over and order me to Bed?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you are a big boy, and with enough chicken soup, you should be able to hoist one or two.............and still type.


----------



## SINC

Who said anything about one or two?

I'm SICK man.

That takes many tries to be cured.

Doesn't it?


----------



## Sonal

Moscool--I've been vegetarian for about 16 years, and do not eat poultry, fish or red meat.

Alcohol is still okay, so if this blossoms into a full-out cold, I'll have to forego the chicken soup and stick with Margaret's cure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, remember, you need to be able to walk to avoid stepping on the doxies. If you fall on the ground, you are fair game for the puppies, and they will lick you to death.


----------



## Moscool

Sinc: Tonight's Macallan Nite
Dr G: I don't know my ancestors beyond two generations and they were from Bucharest but the name is clearly from Russia via Poland (Moscovici = Romanian version of Moscovitch, Moscovitz, etc.). So our ancestors may well have met on their way 'beyond the Pale'


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Sinc: Tonight's Macallan Nite


Wish I was there, Moscool. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, my grandparents were from a small village just outside of Kyiv, in Ukraine. Once these pogroms started in what is now Moldova, back in Feb., 1903, they came to America as "landsman" in their late teens. I was able to track down the boat they took to Ellis Island back in the Fall of 1903.

My grandparents never spoke openly about these times, but they became very patriotic Americans. They always took me to Coney Island on July 4th to see the fireworks, and American Thanksgiving dinner always included the toast "God bless America".


----------



## Moscool

A fitting way to end a long day!

I raise my (final) glass to all my friends in ehMac-land without whom life would be much duller! (and so I have to indirectly thank the Tsar)

Good nightov Gracinovna


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> A fitting way to end a long day!
> 
> I raise my (final) glass to all my friends in ehMac-land without whom life would be much duller! (and so I have to indirectly thank the Tsar)
> 
> Good nightov Gracinovna


Nice of you to hold us ehMacers in such high esteem Moscool. I for one am honoured.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Moscool. Not sure about the toast to the Tsar. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is that time once again. Good night, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Dos vidanya Moscool


----------



## SINC

Night Dr. G., sleep well.


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> ena is washing her hands of us.


Ha! 
Ena sneaks up behind Carex and slaps him with a smelly salmon  

(Line used on IRC when chatters are being cheeky etc)


----------



## Strimkind

Mmmm, salmon


----------



## Carex

Ena said:


> Ha!
> Ena sneaks up behind Carex and slaps him with a smelly salmon
> 
> (Line used on IRC when chatters are being cheeky etc)


Cheeky?? That was rather smelly though


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I was up at 330AM and then again at 5AM. Not sure why, but here I am with fresh tea and coffee for one and all.


----------



## Cameo

Tea? Thank you Dr. G. TGIF - I have so much I want to accomplish at home I am thankful the week is almost done and I can get going while I have the motivation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, "strike while the tea is hot"..................or is that "strike while the iron is hot".................or "strike while the doxies are asleep". Whatever.

I trust that Life is treating you well these days.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Thanks to Dr. G.'s home made chicken soup I am feeling much better today. Thanks too for the coffee, but I am going to warm up a bowl of fresh porridge this fine day.


----------



## MaxPower

Still no baby.


----------



## Cameo

Waiting is getting hard on the two of you now I would gather. It will be soon - trust me on this (to swipe someone else's saying)

Dr G - not too bad, things are still a struggle but we are sloooooooooowly
climbing ever upward. I am continuing to pick myself up again and again and I am repeating my mantra.............."the way of the doxie........the way of the doxie..........one step at a time.....one step at a time...the way of the doxie..."

I am continuing with home reno's this weekend and we called a meeting regarding our club to sort out a couple of issues that have come up.
Hope you and the family (including the doxies of course) are well and healthy.

Ena/Carex- you gave me another chuckle with the comment about the salmon - I had found MacNutts "salmon missle launcher" comments in the beginning of this thread very amusing and just the word salmon brings them to mind.


----------



## Beej

A fine Friday in Ottawa. Everyone else looking forward to the weekend?


----------



## SINC

Salmon!


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, the baby shall come when he/she is ready. Patience, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, glad you are feeling better due to the dedication and TLC by the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, don't forget your breathing while you repeat your mantra (i.e., in through the mouth and slowly out through the nose). Be at one with the world and the world shall be yours.


----------



## Sonal

Beej, I am absolutely looking forward to the weekend. This past week, I ended up working nearly 1.5 times more hours than I expected to.

But my downtime has officially begun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, pull up a chair and have some of your special herbal tea. Might I offer you some fresh scones and a doxie pup or two?


----------



## RevMatt

I was too busy being sick this morning to visit, here or anywhere, real or virtual. Extended time in bed and general resting has recovered me, more or less, however. Glad to see you have all had an entertaining day without me.


----------



## Carex

I had SALMON for lunch. No missiles though.


----------



## Beej

Sonal said:


> But my downtime has officially begun.


Enjoy. I plan on doing nothing more than renting movies and, if I get particularly frisky, some shopping and seeing a movie in the theatre this weekend.


----------



## Sonal

Some tea and a doxie pup would be greatly appreciated at the moment, thank you Dr. G.

And is there any pie? 

I think some novel reading is in order for me. If I feel energetic, I might take in a movie tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Ena

Was a lazy sod today with being off for three days and less pressure to get chores done. Get three off every six weeks. Afternoon nap. Mmmm


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, we have fresh apple, blueberry and partridgeberry pies, fresh out of the oven.


----------



## Sonal

I have never had a partridgeberry, much less a pie full of them. What do they taste like?


----------



## Ena

Dr. G. I've heard of partridge berries, among other foods, from friends born in Norman's Cove.


----------



## SINC

Margaret's Rye cure worked so well last night, I think I'm gonna try it again tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, partridge berries have a very unique taste -- somewhat sweet, somewhat tart, which blended together makes a remarkable jam or wine. I know where Norman's Cove is located.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, rye bread with some chicken soup would be of greater help for your cold that just rye in its liquid form.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Beej

I'll be up for a bit...I finally got a really good sleep last night.
Had some fun in the arena (forums) and will now watch a video or two.
Any late nighters out there?


----------



## RevMatt

Right, I am off for the night. Given how sick I was today, I need sleep. Sorry, Beej, you are on your own


----------



## MBD

Everybody's been sick!  I was off for 3 days & had to get antibiotics for the sinus infection that was worsened by the cold. It's tricky too as it starts of mild so you think, "oh, this will be a piece of cake" but then it bites you in the a$$ or sinuses. 

Hope everyone feels better, I am healing!


----------



## Beej

All by myself
Don't wanna be
All by myself
Anymore
All by myself
Don't wanna live
Oh
Don't wanna live
By myself, by myself
Anymore
By myself
Anymore
Oh
All by myself
Don't wanna live
I never, never, never
Needed anyone 

I hope everyone gets well and that I didn't catch anything while visiting.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Margaret's Rye cure worked so well last night, I think I'm gonna try it again tonight!


Just remember, after a while, you'll have to go to all those meetings   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. Sickness has retreated to a mere annoyance. Hope the other sickeys are similarily recovering. And I hope everyone has a happy and snowy weekend!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning RevMatt, et al. A "happy weekend" would be nice, but with 9C outside, I don't think we shall be getting any snow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Just remember, after a while, you'll have to go to all those meetings
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Nope, I am only a drunk these past couple of days, not an alcoholic. _They_ are the ones who have to attend those meetings!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Margaret's rye concoction worked well and I am fit as a fiddle today.

Although I just may have to pretend I am ill the odd day now.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Good morning all. Margaret's rye concoction worked well and I am fit as a fiddle today.
> 
> Although I just may have to pretend I am ill the odd day now.


I'm glad it worked, and I'm glad you won't have to attend all those meetings  

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 10 weeks ago today that my wife and I (mostly her) were helping Daisy deliver the puppies. They are quite big now, with the smallest weighing about 7 pounds and the biggest weighing just over 10 pounds. One went to his new home in downtown St.John's a week ago, and another is bound for Rothsay, NB next Saturday. One may be bound for Liverpool, NS in a couple of week, but we are not sure yet. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.... well, it's morning west of me, anyway.

I seldom get colds, but I frequently almost get them. Not sure which is worse--sometimes, I think I'd like to be sick and get it over with instead of this long, drawn-out, almost sick thing.


----------



## SINC

I'm gonna Google and "almost cure". I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## SINC

Well it didn't find "almost cure", but it did find "cure almost"! 

For your reading pleasure:

http://diet.primary-source-book.com/article-0376.php


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, that is what I am experiencing now. I am almost sick, but a real cold just does not seem to want to come. Still, I am using ColdFX, Vitamin C, Echinacea and Zinc Lozenges to ward off a real cold.


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G., I've been trying to make sure I eat better and sleep more. I've been meaning to boost up my vitamin intake as well.

I have some zinc lozenges somewhere that I've forgotten about. I should dig those up and start taking them.


----------



## Ena

I'd like to add good hand washing to the tips for warding off disease.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. 

Is that Sinc passed out in the corner?


----------



## SINC

Our daughter who is a teacher was given several house plants by her students for Christmas.

One of them came with an added gift in the form of tiny, no very tiny flies, somewhat like fruit flies. They are everywhere in the house and try as we might we cannot find the source of these critters.

We just assume it has to be the plants, so we treated each one for the past two weeks now with stuff to destroy them with no luck.

They do not bite and the garden centre says they are harmless, but they are pesky like a mosquito and love to fly in front of the computer screen. I kill a dozen or so each and every day as does my wife, but their numbers do not appear to be swindling.

Anyone have any ideas on how to rid ourselves of these pests?


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Is that Sinc passed out in the corner?


Nope, too busy swatting flies!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how to rid ourselves of these pests?


Take one measure of rye whiskey........

Seriously, I know what you mean. I got some of those flies with some produce and thought I'd never get rid of them. They seemed to go away on their own though after a while.

I'm boiling water on the stove. No we haven't had a water scare. It's so dry in here and I'm not "lucky" enough to have the cold you all are complaining about so my nodes is so dry I can hardly breathe.

and no - rye whiskey won't help me    

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, be sure that your zinc lozenges are dry and not past the expiration date. The same goes for Vitamins C and E.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, my hands are washed constantly due to all of the cleaning up I need to do throughout the day because of the doxie pups. Luckily, they are paper trained ...............for the most part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my wife is from Calgary and while she have never complained about the humidity in the air during the winter here in St.John's. Currently, is has stopped raining, and is 12C.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Our daughter who is a teacher was given several house plants by her students for Christmas.Anyone have any ideas on how to rid ourselves of these pests?


You could try taking the plants outside and giving them with a few blasts from a power washer. Works for dirty keyboards too.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> You could try taking the plants outside and giving them with a few blasts from a power washer. Works for dirty keyboards too.


Not a bad plan Ena, except that all our hoses needed to run that power washer are hung up in the garden shed and the outside taps are shut off due to freezing temps.

I thought of a car wash, but fear the pressure is too much and would damage the plants. Add the wife's plants into the mix and there are probably a couple of dozen to get them all.


----------



## Sonal

SINC, you might want to look into getting some insecticidal soap (which is basically dish soap, but NOT anti-bacterial), mixing it with water in a spray bottle, and giving the leaves a good soaking.

Soap kills many small insects and their larvae.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, that sounds like a grand idea. Why should one not use anti-bacterial soap?


----------



## Beej

Interesting home remedy. If I ever get a plant, hopefully the memory will stick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, we should send you a house plant for your birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Beej

Dr. G, that would be very premature, or delayed, depending on your point of view.

I could pledge to try to keep it alive, with much advice from Shangers, but not guarantee its survival. My apartment is not easy to survive in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I have it on my calendar -- Beej Jan. 8th. So, the houseplant is on its way via Doxie Express. You also get a free brunch tomorrow morning at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, I have it on my calendar -- Beej Jan. 8th. So, the houseplant is on its way via Doxie Express. You also get a free brunch tomorrow morning at the Cafe Chez Marc.


Thanks for the meal. You clearly know the way to my heart. 

On the birthday, I'm not quite 30, although I still can't see what the big deal is about, so we'll call it a pre/post birthday special. Plants and doxie cuddling: life's basics. Throw in a cat and I'd be happy (not to mention entertained by the ensuing gladitorial stand off). I wager three quatloos on the feline!

Don't worry, I'd break it up before any fights start.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> SINC, you might want to look into getting some insecticidal soap (which is basically dish soap, but NOT anti-bacterial), mixing it with water in a spray bottle, and giving the leaves a good soaking.
> 
> Soap kills many small insects and their larvae.


Thanks Sonal, we will try that!


----------



## Sonal

The antibacterial soap drips off the plant and kills all bacteria in the soil--including the healthy bacteria that is necessary for the plant's growth.

Not sure if that's just an outdoor plant thing, or if it applies to indoor plants, but the same cautions should probably be used. Also, since indoor plants don't get rinsed off by rain, you may want to spray some water on it a few days after the soap dries... not sure if the residue would be harmful long-term. It doesn't seem to hurt outdoor plants, however.

You may need to repeat the soap a few times, since it's it only works while the soap is wet.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, now it's getting technical.


----------



## winwintoo

I would just get new plants.  

margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, obviously you were not factoring in a doxie fighting a feline, because dachshunds are bred to hunt and kill badgers and wolverines. So, unless this feline is a cougar, then there is no contest. However, my doxies are trained to kill on command, not just kill anything that moves.


----------



## SINC

Quick, everybody duck!

Here comes one of those "killer" doxies now . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, sent you two pics of the same pup in training. Try to imagine them springing to attack at a moment's notice. Be afraid...........be very afraid.


----------



## SINC

I must say that I am surprised you are still vertical Dr. G., given the hour at your end of the country.

I am watching "Contact" with Jodie Foster. I quite enjoy this type of movie and I have never sat through it before. Three hours is a long time though, so am recording it just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Contact is one of my favorite movies. I was just watching a bit of it on "Space", but I have seen it four times before. Read the book, which is unlike the movie.........and a far better story, in my opinion. I miss Carl Sagan, the author of the book.


----------



## Dr.G.

Re still being vertical, it is easier to keep the puppies up late in the night, so that they sleep in a bit, than to go to bed early and get up at 5AM. I sent you two pics of the new Killing Squad, as we are now calling them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis. See you all at brunch tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Well, the movie is nearly over and when it is done, so am I. Night all.


----------



## RevMatt

Bedtime for me, too. night, all.


----------



## Sonal

Just got home. Still wired on rum. This is the most drinking I've done in well over a year.

Must sleep soon.

Nudge me for brunch. If I don't respond, please keep a scone or a muffin aside for me.


----------



## RevMatt

I'm here, but tiptoeing so as not to wake Sonal. Morning, all


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Need Coffee. Strong coffee.

No baby yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. 

Morning, RevMatt.

Bruch is being served............with some scones set aside for Sonal, who would not awaken even with 5 doxies puppies jumping and playing all around her.

MP, Patience Porridge for you this morning.............and just porridge for Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Dr. G., RevMatt and MP!

Thanks for the porridge which is my favourite winter breakfast. Still hardly any snow here although we did get another "skiff" overnight.

Rum eh, Sonal. If you had it in eggnog, chances are there will be no hangover at all. That's because rum and eggnog neither have calories nor give hangovers during the period December 10 to January 10 in any given year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, Sinc. Glad you could join us. Yes, your special blend of heart-friendly porridge will be ready whenever you would like it on your early morning wake-ups.


----------



## Dr.G.

My semester starts tomorrow, and so if I am not on as much as in the past, this is the reason. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning. Coffee please, and thank you for setting aside the scones.

SINC, it was coconut rum and orange juice. Then we invented a drink called a Jamaican Sunrise by adding a little Grenadine.

Tired this morning, but otherwise, not seriously hung over.


----------



## Beej

I'm settling in with a couple movies for a nice lazy Sunday. Popcorn anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, that is a grand idea. My wife and I were thinking of doing the same thing this afternoon. We have our choice between "Dances with Wolves", "Casablanca", "Seabiscuit" or "101 Dachshunds" (which is a Pixar remake of the Disney classic "101 Dalmatians").


----------



## Carex

Busy day ahead. Take down and recycle the tree, return bottles, wash car. I'm sure there are other items on the list. See you folks after supper.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> We have our choice between "Dances with Wolves", "Casablanca", "Seabiscuit" or "101 Dachshunds" (which is a Pixar remake of the Disney classic "101 Dalmatians").


That was the movie I was supposed to remember! Casablanca is now on my ziplist.

Not sure I'd be thrilled about 101 Dachshunds in surround sound.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Busy day ahead. Take down and recycle the tree, return bottles, wash car.


 Just park the car outside and let your weather do the rest!


----------



## Carex

Unfortunately, it's been driven in snow up in the mountains and has road grime on it. It is a diesel so the back end gets a little dirty regardless.


----------



## Ena

Casablanca is on my top ten list.
Slowly waking up here after sleeping in again. Must be all these dull mornings. Any coffee left?
Was on an IRC channel yesterday for a ten year reunion thanks to someone organising it. Not many people go to channel anymore but about 50 people turned up. Good fun catching up with people from all over the world.


----------



## Ena

Have to wash my car a lot thanks to all the blasting for new buildings in this town. Don't even flinch anymore when explosives go off.


----------



## winwintoo

Casablanca is my all-time favorite movie. Shawshank Redemption runs a close second.

I'm listening to a really good book this afternoon - Firewall by Andy McNab. It's espionage, but none of the slick 007 stuff. The main character is kind of a mess-up (see how I'm trying to clean up my language ) and the narrator is a Brit who does the Cockney accent very well. It's really quite hilarious. Are You Being Served meets James Bond.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I loved "Are You Being Served"!

It and "Fawlty Towers" were my favourites.

"Keeping Up Appearances" also entertained me for hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, Casablanca is one of my favorite movies, and NOT the colorized version, but the original black and white. Pixar took five doxies and somehow used computer generation to make an additional 96 doxies. One cannot tell which are the real doxies and which are the computer-generated doxies.


----------



## RevMatt

Another busy Sunday morning gone, thankfully. My voice and energy are not fully recovered from Friday, and this was more than a little taxing. Got my tea, honey and lemon juice, though. I should be set.

There are many, many movies I would love to watch. Maybe if I'm still in this mood tonight, I'll suggest it to my better half. Can't really watch a movie with munchkin underfoot, though.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, 101 Dachshunds is a "G" rated movie, but the Marx Brothers jokes thrown in are for the adults watching the movie with their children (e.g., "I find television very educating. Every time somebody turns on the set, I go into the other room and read a book." or " Politics is the art of looking for trouble, finding it, misdiagnosing it and then misapplying the wrong remedies.")


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> I loved "Are You Being Served"!
> 
> It and "Fawlty Towers" were my favourites.
> 
> "Keeping Up Appearances" also entertained me for hours.


Have you ever listened to "I'm sorry I haven't a clue" on BBC radio? It's rolling on the floor funny.

http://urlx.org/homeip.net/b116 has a bunch of episodes in MP3 that you can download. The newer ones are funnier - towards the bottom of the page. When they first started, they didn't really know what they were doing.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Good night, Dr. G.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, we were infested with "fruit flies" and we put out a small glass of wine (red) with a funnel turned small side up. The odor attracted them in and they couldn't get out and lay floating on the wine. Don't drink the wine after though


----------



## Ena

Bolor, I guess you're not Scottish, otherwise you'd strain the flies out of the wine
Good night and good luck with Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning everyone. A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's this morning. It a great day for the race............the human race. Time to get up.


----------



## Moscool

With you on this one Dr G. although it's mainly grey cold and miserable on this side of the pond today...

Bad week for those fearing brain haemorrhages: first Sharon, then Tony Banks (former UK cabinet member)... Sad and a good illustration of the need to keep things in perspective. Funny though that they were both on holiday, supposedly relaxing when it happened...


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, morning. Dr. G., the problem is not in finding an appropriate movie, but rather in being able to concentrate on it with the constant action on our side of screen. We made do with taking down the tree and other Christmas decorations. That was suitably interesting and exciting to fill the afternoon.

Today is a big day. Today wee munchkin gets a tooth pulled. She somehow managed to crack it, which led to a significant chunk breaking off. But the crack goes all the way vertically through the tooth, well down below the gumline, and now the whole thing needs to come out. Fortunately, we found a dentist who would do it in the chair with a local. Since she is only a bit past two, this is unusual, but we certainly wanted to avoid a general.

This is also day one of the proper hunt for a new house. A hectic day all around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Moscool. It is -1C here this morning, but the sun is out, so all is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, seems like you have your hands full. Some herbal tea at the Cafe Chez Marc would be helpful.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

Another uneventful night as we are still waiting for this little guy to decide to make an appearance. I guess it is too cozy in there.

Unfortunately, Mrs. MaxPower has come down with another cold and is fighting it, so she is under the weather again.

So really nothing overly exciting in our lives except waiting.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Nice to hear from Moscool again, Bolor thanks for the wino info, MP good luck with your wife's cold and playing the waiting game, RevMatt happy house hunting, hope the little one survives the tooth episode OK.

Morning Dr. G., now where's the coffee?


----------



## Cameo

I'm up, I'm Up! At work too. Hope everyone is feeling better now.
Maybe today will be the day MP.

I never actually came down with the cold.........just had sneeze attacks Friday. Got a few things done round the house.


----------



## Beej

Mornin' folks. 

I feel a cold coming on, but it could be a false alarm. Time to buy some chicken noodle soup and be even more of a couch potato.


----------



## Cameo

Beej - we will have Dr G send some homemade chicken soup via the doxie express - it has secret ingredients that work wonders on colds or so I am told.


----------



## nussajane

Ena said:


> Bolor, I guess you're not Scottish, otherwise you'd strain the flies out of the wine
> Good night and good luck with Monday.


Ena, you are not Scottish enough. Take each fly between thumb and forefinger, squeeze slightly and say "Spit it out ye wee buggar!"


----------



## MLeh

nussajane said:



> Ena, you are not Scottish enough. Take each fly between thumb and forefinger, squeeze slightly and say "Spit it out ye wee buggar!"


Now THAT was funny.
[edit] morning all, from the rainy west coast. Still just lurking  [/edit]


----------



## bhil

Morning all! It looks like it was a busy weekend in here, I wish I could say the same for me. After a couple of hours working on the house on Friday, the developer came in a kicked us out suddenly claiming they had no knowledge of us being in to work. We are now banned from doing any work in the house before we take possession other than a few "finishing" things they will allow. They haven't defined "finishing" to us yet so I don't know the extent of what they will let me do, but at a minimun I'm hoping they let me put in the flooring I was doing and the painting we wanted to do. Anyways, the weekend was then spent organizing what was left to do on the house, and tarcking down all of the mistakes they've made, and things they've done wrong.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo: Yes we are building out in the east end, in the new Parkridge development just north of 7th Ave E right at the edge of the city.


----------



## winwintoo

You might as well have built in Pilot Butte   

When we built our house in Pilot Butte (many years ago, house has been long gone), we had to be there every day - much to the disgust of the contractor - because the subs he hired didn't know which end was up.

1. dug the basement 2 feet too deep - caught in time they had to refill it
2. didn't level the bathtub when they put it in, the problem was compounded by the tile guy who carefully cut tiles at an angle to surround the tilted bathtub
3. we couldn't afford carpet so we had them lay vinyl - the same color throughout to make it simpler for them to understand (we thought) - they ran out and used a different color to finish one room
4. didn't slope the basement floor toward the floor drain - they had to send in a guy with a jackhammer who promptly poked a hole in the pvc pipe from the washing machine drain. It was lucky that they were slow filling in the hole in the floor because I was already living in the house and did a load of laundry and the soap bubbled up through the hole that the jackhammer guy had covered with dirt
5. forgot to varnish one of the closet doors - sent out a guy to do it. He took the door off and laid it on the living-room carpet with no drop cloth or protection and proceded to apply varnish. He called his boss and told him I was a bi....
6. the deal included topsoil for the front and back yard. The house sat with a driveway all the way from the street to the alley. I came along to find the bobcat guy spreading topsoil on the driveway and over onto the neighbors yard. He also called me a bi.....
7. the front door wouldn't close
8. the standpipe for the washingmachine was so close to the copper pipe for the pump that I couldn't get the hose in 

And if I was going to tell you about the legal troubles I would have to write a book. I won't say is name, but one of the lawyers involved has been in the news a lot. His initials are T.M.

I think I just talked myself out of moving.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Fresh coffee/tea and hot muffins, and my favorite, oatmeal raisin cookies, are now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. Careful not to step on the doxie pups.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> You might as well have built in Pilot Butte   ...


We are in the inside of the block, but if we had chosen the same lot on the other side of our cresent, we would see field when looking out our back windows.

We have our own list of problems so far, and I don't even know if I could think of them all off the top of my head. Some of the ones that spring to mind:

1. They wired the lights in the bathrooms wrong (they put them in the ceiings instead of the walls)
2. They put windows in the wrong places...
3. ...twice.
4. They wired in the wrong size electrical box.
5. They set up the kitchen for a range hood, and microwave shelf, when we have an over the range microwave/exhaust fan.
6. They misplaced numerous heating vents, in places where they can't be (like under the tub).
And the big one which are just starting to fight about
7. They framed the basement wrong. Only one of teh walls was in the wrong place, but they framed 2 foot on center studs instead of 16 inch on center. And they didn't even do that correctly since there isn't a stud every 2 feet.

That's not even going into the list of things we told them in meetings prior to the contract signing that they told us they had written down, that they didn't and ended up missed.

OK. I'll quit ranting now.

That lawyers reputation preceeds him. I'm not too concerned about getting lawyers involved though since both my father and my brother are lawyers, if it comes down to it, I will be well represented.


----------



## MLeh

As much as I hate my current abode I think you people have just convinced me not to move. At least, not to build new ...

It's too bad that hiring contractors to do renovations is just as bad. And if you move into an already renovated house, you find 'fun stuff' hidden. (Explains why our bathroom reno, started when I was expecting, is still 'in progress' even though the daughter is just about finished highschool.)


----------



## Sonal

Good tradespeople make all the difference in any reno or building project.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amen, Sister. I ask to see some of the jobs a contractor has done in the past and then spoke to the people who had this person do the work. We now have a great contractor, who charges $18 and hour and lets me help him to save time and money...........as in his time and my money. He is good and he is fast and honest. He even likes dachshunds.


----------



## bhil

I'm not trying to scare anyone off building, you just have to watch the builders carefully during the process. CONSTANT VIGILANCE! (for all the Harry Potter fans out there).

To be fair, if you were to build a "cookie cutter" home through our builder you would get an excellent home, but if you want a custom build... I can't count the number of times I've heard the phrase "because that's the way we always do it." For example, we plumbed the taps into the wrong side of the shower because thats where we always put them.


----------



## winwintoo

I was going to write a long rant about the lawyer, but you've heard it all before 
  

One of my favorite tv programs is Holmes on Homes - I love that guy - I wish he'd been there when I needed him!

Take care, Margaret

As a matter of interest, in the early 60s I went to work for AGT in Calgary in their "new" building on 7th Ave right downtown. The whole building went up with no outlets for telephones.


----------



## Dr.G.

In the Jewish faith, it is said that every person and every society is judged by how it treats it's least fortunate amongst them. Here is a story about such an experience. Sorry about the spacing.



At a fundraising dinner for a school that serves learning disabled
children, the father of one of the students delivered a speech that
would never be forgotten by all who attended.

After extolling the school and its dedicated staff, he offered a
question: "When not interfered with by outside influences, everything
nature does is done with perfection. Yet my son, Shay, cannot learn
things as other children do. He cannot understand things as other
children do. Where is the natural order of things in my son?"

The audience was stilled by the query. The father continued. "I believe
that when a child like Shay, physically and mentally handicapped, comes
into the world, an opportunity to realize true human nature presents
itself, and it comes in the way other people treat that child."

Then he told the following story: Shay and his father had walked past a
park where some boys Shay knew were playing baseball. Shay asked,"Do you
think they'll let me play?" Shay's father knew that most of the boys
would not
want someone like Shay on their team, but the father also understood
that if his son were allowed to play, it would give him a much-needed
sense of belonging and some confidence to be accepted by others in spite
of his handicaps.

Shay's father approached one of the boys on the field and asked if Shay
could play, not expecting much. The boy looked around for guidance and a
few boys nodded approval. So he took matters into his own hands and
said, "We're losing by six runs and the game is in the eighth inning. I
guess he can be on our team and we'll try to put him in to bat in the
ninth inning." Shay struggled over to the team's bench put on a team
shirt with a broad smile and his father had a small tear in his eye and
warmth in his heart. The boys saw the father's joy at his son being
accepted.

In the bottom of the eighth inning, Shay's team scored a few runs but
was still behind by three. In the top of the ninth inning, Shay put on a
glove and played in the right field. Even though no hits came his way,
he was obviously ecstatic just to be in the game and on the field,
grinning from ear to ear as his father waved to him from the stands.

In the bottom of the ninth inning, Shay's team scored again. Now, with
two outs and the bases loaded, the potential winning run was on base and
Shay was scheduled to be next at bat. At this juncture, do they let Shay
bat and give away their chance to win the game? Surprisingly, Shay was
given the bat. Everyone knew that a hit was all but impossible because
Shay didn't even know how to hold the bat properly, much less connect
with the ball. However, as Shay stepped up to the plate, the pitcher,
recognizing the other team putting winning aside for this moment in
Shay's life, moved in a few steps to lob the ball in softly so Shay
could at least be able to make contact. 

The first pitch came and Shay swung clumsily and missed.
The pitcher again took a few steps forward to toss the ball softly
towards Shay. As the pitch came in, Shay swung at the ball and hit a
slow ground ball right back to the pitcher. The game would now be over,
but the pitcher picked up the soft grounder and could have easily thrown
the ball to the first baseman. Shay would have been out and that would
have been the end of the game. Instead, the pitcher threw the ball
right over the head of the first baseman, out of reach of all teammates.
Everyone from the stands and both teams started yelling, "Shay, run to
first! Run to first!"

Never in his life had Shay ever ran that far but he made it to first
base. He scampered down the baseline, wide-eyed and startled. Everyone
yelled, "Run to second, run to second!" Catching his breath, Shay
awkwardly ran towards second, gleaming and struggling to make it to
second base. By the time Shay rounded towards second base, the right
fielder had the ball, the smallest guy on their team, who had a chance
to be the hero for his team for the first time. He could have thrown the
ball to the second-baseman for the tag, but he understood the pitcher's
intentions and he too intentionally threw the ball high and far over the
second baseman's head. Shay ran toward third base deliriously as the
runners ahead of him circled the bases toward home. 

All were screaming, "Shay, Shay, Shay, all the Way Shay".
Shay reached third base, the opposing shortstop ran to help him and
turned him in the direction of third base, and shouted, "Run to third!
Shay, run to third". As Shay rounded third, the boys from both teams
and those watching were on their feet were screaming, "Shay, run home!"

Shay ran to home, stepped on the plate, and was cheered as the hero who
hit the "grand slam" and won the game for his team.

"That day", said the father softly with tears now rolling down his face,
"the boys from both teams helped bring a piece of true love and humanity
into this world."

Shay didn't make it to another summer and died that winter, having never
forgotten being the hero and making his father so happy and coming home
and seeing his mother tearfully embrace her little hero of the day!


----------



## Cameo

That was beautiful.


----------



## SINC

A fine story indeed Dr. G., thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## trump

random and completely off topic but...

I just got early acceptance into the Carelton Law program as well as the Co-Op Political Science program...woot


----------



## Beej

Congratulations! Look me up if you need a cyncial ear to vent upon.

I'm at home waiting for the great debase...err debate. Popcorn and ranting to ensue.


----------



## SINC

Well done trump, congratulations.

Always remember the beauty of The Shang is that random and completely off topic subjects are acceptable and even encouraged.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Always remember the beauty of The Shang is that random and completely off topic subjects are acceptable and even encouraged.


Could you please post the FAQ file for The Shang?


----------



## winwintoo

trump said:


> random and completely off topic but...
> 
> I just got early acceptance into the Carelton Law program as well as the Co-Op Political Science program...woot


Carelton?!

Did we start celebrating early? Congratulations!

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Could you please post the FAQ file for The Shang?


Methinks one could be developed with the leadership of Dr. G.

If he so chooses, I would volunteer to assist.


----------



## Ena

trump, Very well done on getting accepted to two programmes. 
Does this mean you will have to choose one or can one do both at the same time?


----------



## trump

thanks for all the congratulations 

Ena: this is just the first response I have received, out of the 9 universities I applied to. If I do decide to go to Carleton, I would have to choose one of them (don't think you can do a double major when you're in co-op...might be wrong)


----------



## bhil

Had one of those rare free moments in the evening so I though I would pop in and relax for a few minutes before getting back to the grind.


----------



## bhil

Dr G: Great story. There isn't enough of this kindness in the world, and it is always nice to be reminded that there are good people out there. It is even nicer to see that the good people were kids, which gives us hope that these beliefs will survive for at least another generation.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I did not know that there is a FAQ file for The Shang. I could answer most questions about dachshunds.


----------



## Dr.G.

I came across the story when it was sent to me by another prof.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. I want to watch the rest of the debate, since I have been listening to it all on radio. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## bhil

Congratulations Trump! I vote for the Law program, but having a father and a brother who are both lawyers may skew my judgement. 

Seriously though, make sure when you do decide what program you are going to take it is one that you want, and not one someone else thinks is good for you. It will make your trip through school much more enjoyable, as well as your life in the "real world" after school.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, I did not know that there is a FAQ file for The Shang. I could answer most questions about dachshunds.


No Dr. G., there is not a FAQ for The Shang. Ena was asking if we could develop one. I think with your leadership, we just might be able to, maybe?


----------



## bhil

Good night Dr G.


----------



## bhil

I think question number one on the FAQ should be "What's a doxie?"

I wonder how many people are afraid to pop in because they don't want to feel foolish asking the question, not that doxies pop up very often in the Shang, epscially now that there are ten of them running around.


----------



## SINC

I thought Dr. G. would last until the end of the debate. He must be weary.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> No Dr. G., there is not a FAQ for The Shang. Ena was asking if we could develop one. I think with your leadership, we just might be able to, maybe?


Sinc. I was being very tongue in cheek about a FAQ. Emphasis on the cheek


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Sinc. I was being very tongue in cheek about a FAQ. Emphasis on the cheek


Still it could be done if the good doc writes the doxie part!


----------



## SINC

Time to say good night folks . . . tomorrow . . .


----------



## Bolor

Good night all


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for sharing that story DR. G.

Congrats trump


----------



## Ena

Calling it a night...a good one to you all.


----------



## Sonal

Good night everyone.


----------



## MacNutt

A "doxie" is Dr G shorthand for a Dachsund. And if you removed that one word...or that very subject from all of Dr. G's posts here at ehmac...

Then he'd likely be at the three hundred post mark at this point.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Still dark outside here in St. John's, with a couple of cms of snow on the ground and 2C outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Re the FAQ suggested by bhil, what MacNutt said that the word "doxie" is a "Dr G shorthand for a Dachsund", is incorrect. The term "doxie" comes from the the German word "dachsie", which is a term of endearment for dachshund, which is German for "badger dog".

MacNutt is also incorrect with his math, but I shall not be critical of his discalculia (Dyscalculia or dyscalcula is a lessor-known learning disability that affects mathatical calculations. It is derived from the generic name mathematics difficulty) since I have a form of dyslexia pertaining to spelling.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm just glad to see MacNutt - where have you been?

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Morning all - sunny and mild here in Kitchener at the moment. Only January (and a mild one at that) and I am already sick of winter. I am a winter whiner.

My son is mad at me - he had a bunch of tools in a garbage bag - there was a bunch of trash on the top - I mistook it for garbage and threw it out.
"Don't you ever check?" Duh - garbage bag.......garbage on top..........????
I told him I am not rooting through garbage bags looking to see if there is something else in there..........but now I feel bad.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to a brand new day. Hope it is a good one for every one of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, it is a common mistake.......just ask my wife. Luckily, I have thrown away nothing of great value. Remember, the Way of the Doxie is never straight, or without obstacles. The key is to find your own path during trying times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, my brother. Just sent you an email reply. "Ships crossing in the night" as the old saying goes.


----------



## Cameo

He claims there was about $200-300 worth of tools. ????????
He wants restitution then I guess he will have to provide me with a list
of what tools were in there. I guess I feel bad because he works hard and
he willingly contributes to running the household, he tries hard to help and often surprises me with a little gift or some thoughtful gesture as he knows how tough things have been.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Another busy day ahead of me. I can hardly wait unti lthe house is done so I don't have to keep running around behind the developer every day to make sure they do things right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, bhil. Might I suggest herbal tea rather than coffee to calm the nerves?


----------



## bhil

MacNutt, I know what a doxie is, but I know many people do not. I suggested that as the primary question on the FAQ so people could find out on their own and wouldn't have to be shy about jumping into the conversations here just to ask that question. (I had to do it when I first popped into the Shang). Hopefully it would allow more people to comfortably join in the Shang.


----------



## bhil

Sounds good Dr G. Especially since I never drink coffee.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Morning all! Another busy day ahead of me. I can hardly wait unti lthe house is done so I don't have to keep running around behind the developer every day to make sure they do things right.


Do you wish you would have gone into the building trades BEFORE going into IT - you could build the house yourself!

I'll grab a cup of coffee this morning and then settle in to wait for the big Apple announcements.

Margaret


----------



## bhil

Cameo, don't stress yourself too much about your son's tools. He should be taking care of his tools and should not be storing them in a garbage bag anyway, especially not with garbage over them. If they were valuable tools, he should be keeping them in a tool box, or as I usually do, in a large rubbermaid tote container (a habit I picked up from my father-in-law who does lots of construction). You can group the tools by their uses (ie these are wiring tools, these are framing tools, etc), in containers of varying sizes and easily label them. Then, when you are off to do something you grab the right container and go. When you're done, they are all nicely packed up and easy to store.

And $200-$300 worth of tools doesn't add up to much if you have good quality tools. I was looking at a new tool that was no larger than a screwdriver but cost over $90.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Do you wish you would have gone into the building trades BEFORE going into IT - you could build the house yourself!
> 
> I'll grab a cup of coffee this morning and then settle in to wait for the big Apple announcements.
> 
> Margaret


Actually, my father-in-law has sort of done this for his past 5 or 6 houses. He hires subcontractors to do the things he doesn't want to or can't (like digging the basement or puring the conrete), but then takes time off work to do many of the jobs himself. It saves him lots of money in the construction process, and he knows things get done right, but you have to have the time to do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, a fine idea. We could make up a bhil blend of tea, much like Sonal Special, but this would be to your liking.


----------



## bhil

Hello, hello?

I wonder where everyone is?

<Look at watch>

THE KEYNOTE!!!!

Bye!


----------



## Carex

tools in trash bags, keynotes, MacNutt sightings in the clubhouse. Clearly things are off kilter today. 

I guess I'll have to serve myself, again


----------



## SINC

No live Keynote feed again this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been down in the basement trying out our new indoor gym and doxie exercise room. Quite the set up in what was once Little Debbie's Dungeon of Doxie Doom and Destruction.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, I don't hear you breathing very hard Dr. G.

Had the treadmill on slow walk did we?


----------



## Beej

Lunch is over, but the macrumor updates from MacWorld remain on my desktop...don't tell anyone.


----------



## RevMatt

G'day. Running, running, running this week. Lots of potential houses to see, lots of work to do. Hard to keep up with any of the threads here, let alone the Shang. Hope all is well with you folks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I was in the sauna, the only doxie-free zone in the gym. The doxies were on the treadmill.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon all. Been running in and out lately--I'm showing an apartment to prospective tenants.

Whoever said the rental market was down in Toronto clearly hasn't tried renting out a place recently.

But I have a moment for some tea.


----------



## bhil

I don't think I (and by that I mean my wallet) can take much more of this keynote. New iMac's, new MacBooks, both dual core. I think I'm about to get rid of every computer I own . . . why won't they put the store back online?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, tea coming up.

I am feeling guilty today. I have been teaching on and off since 730AM, but I teach from home and online. I have not been further than the front of my driveway when I took the dogs out front. I am doing no running about today as are RevMatt and Sonal. Still, someone has to make the tea and coffee.


----------



## bhil

Whew only the new MacBook's aren't shipping until Feb. So only a new iMac for my desk for now. Bye bye Dell.


----------



## SINC

I on the other hand, am spending a relaxing day at home today. I might even watch a movie this afternoon. Well, maybe after my nap that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the joys of being retired. Paix, mon frere, you have earned your nap.


----------



## Sonal

Well, for me the running around is simple, since I run to one place and back again. The weather is nice out, so I don't mind so much.

Still, I'll be happy when this apartment gets rented. Hopefully, that will be soon, as it is a very nice place.

Thanks for the tea.


----------



## bhil

OK, I've calmed down a bit, and I haven't run out and spent a small fortune on new hardware. I will however, in the very near future, be dumping the Dell that sits on my desk and the Solaris workstation I am using as a file server, and be replacing them with a spanky new intel iMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, looked at that new iMac on the Apple web site. Quite the machine. Kudos.


----------



## bhil

I'm well overdue for a home upgrade. Both systems I mentioned are over 5 years old, and while still working, are definitely starting to show their age. I can replace them both with one iMac, which will not only free up loads of space, but will ease my support concerns when my wife uses the computer. She's bound and determined that the Dell just doesn't like her, and having seen many of the problems that she alone appears to experience using it, I'm starting to agree. I've been putting off doing anything to the machines until Apple released the new intel iMac's, and now that they're here, I can finally replace them.

On the work side, my Powerbook is less than a year old, so unfortunately I will have a hard time justifying an upgrade to a MacBook.


----------



## RevMatt

wow, I really do hate that new name. MacBook. What the heck?


----------



## Sonal

MacBook looks okay, but is just not worth the money to me. My iBook still works well, even if it's looking more grey than white.

The nice thing about being a little bit on the miserly side is that it makes it far easier not to give into temptation.


----------



## winwintoo

No sooner had the announcement been made than my son called asking if I was buying a new Macbook - he's was the beneficiary of the last cascade when I bought this PowerBook and he now realizes that the PowerBook I gifted to him could be a lot faster.

Sadly, no new Macbook for me :-( :-( 

I might spring from one of those FM doohickies for my nano though.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Still waiting for new 12/13" iBooks (miniMacBooks)? I want my next computer to be closer to 3 pounds, otherwise my current will serve me as long as it works.


----------



## trump

it was killing me trying to figure out why they called them Macbook Pros, then I got it...

Powerbook = Macbook Pro
iBook = Macbook


----------



## Dr.G.

"To be is to do" – Socrates 

"To do is to be" – Sartre 

"Do be do be do" – Sinatra


----------



## SINC

MacBook? How juvenile. I won't buy one until they change the name to something reasonable like MacLaptop or maybe even MacWithIntelChips.

The marketing department in Cuppertino really needs a tune up!

Hey, how about MacItHappen?


----------



## trump

yeah, it's gonna take a while to get used to Macbook - but it makes sense to name it that way (little to no confusion for switchers)

Also, I'm sorta disappointed at the lack f any real design change. I was gunning for at least a metal change (Depleted Uranium anyone? )


----------



## Carex

What's in a name?

Dr. G, you forgot "Yabba dabba doo" Fred Flintstone


----------



## Sonal

"De do do do, de da da da" -- The Police.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Carex.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, can't forget about "Da do ron ron, da do ron ron".........but that is way before your time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pack it in for another night. I have been up since just before 6AM and it shall be another early morning again tomorrow.......and tomorrow.........and tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, can't forget about "Da do ron ron, da do ron ron".........but that is way before your time.


I remember that song. Probably heard it through the earplugs on a crystal radio shaped like a rocket. Amazing the number of stations those wee radios pulled in. No, I don't feel old now


----------



## Sonal

I know that song.

Met him on a Monday and my heart stood still...
Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
Somebody told me his name was Bill
Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
Yes, my heart stood still
Yes, his name was Bill
And when he walked me home
Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron


----------



## Beej

Back to the Police please. Fond memories: my first CD was Police Greatest Hits.
...
Once that you've decided on a killing
First you make a stone of your heart
And if you find that your hands are still willing
Then you can turn a murder into art

There really isn't any need for bloodshed
You just do it with a little more finesse
If you can slip a tablet into someone's coffee
Then it avoids an awful lot of mess

It's murder by numbers, one, two, three
It's as easy to learn as your ABC
Murder by numbers, one, two, three
It's as easy to learn as your ABC
...

Maybe I could have picked a better song, especially considering it wasn't on my first CD.


----------



## Carex

My first CD was Outlandos D'Amour ya young whipper snapper. Still one of my favorites by the police is, Bring on the Night.


----------



## Sonal

My first CD is horribly embarrassing, and only defensible by the fact that I was 11 at the time.

It was Tiffany. 

Her second album. The one that no one remembers--with good reason.


----------



## Beej

They had CDs back then?


----------



## Sonal

Beej said:


> They had CDs back then?


Hey, I'm still under 30. 

Though apparently, I bought my first CD some years before AppleAuthority was born....


----------



## SINC

Wanna know what my first 45 rpm record was?

Well I'm not telling, but if you would like to make a guess, be me guest!


----------



## SINC

Well folks, time to say goodnight. 

And to you too Mrs. C!


----------



## MacNutt

SINC said:


> Wanna know what my first 45 rpm record was?
> 
> Well I'm not telling, but if you would like to make a guess, be me guest!


SINC...was it the "Shi-Lights"? The "Platters"? Buddy Holly?

Was it that seminal fifties anthem "Rock Around the Clock"?

Orrr... was it something by (be still, my beating heart).... ELVIS!!??!!

:heybaby:


----------



## RevMatt

Didn't have CDs yet when I first started buying music. And I believe my first tape may have been country music. Fortunately, I outgrew that phase 

Anywho, another insanely busy day ahead, looking at potential places to live. And the work has piled up rather high, as people begin to remember all the things they want me to do before I leave this place. Have a good one, everyone.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all! Today will be a good day, because today is the day I am going to order my intel iMac. And as muh as I would like to buy one, I have to agree with the general concensus, the MacBook Pro is horribly named. not what one expects from Apple.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Good morning all! Today will be a good day, because today is the day I am going to order my intel iMac. And as muh as I would like to buy one, I have to agree with the general concensus, the MacBook Pro is horribly named. not what one expects from Apple.


So you can install Windows on there as well but VirtualPC won't run on it. I wonder about being able to have both OSs running at the same time and being able to drag from one to the other like you can in VPC.

The scheming has started here - can you tell? I don't care what they call it. That new MacBook will look good on my lap    

Margaret


----------



## Beej

Good morning. An icy day in Ottawa.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all.

Good guess Macnutt. Rock Around The Clock by Bill Haley and the Comets it was!


----------



## Carex

Beej said:


> They had CDs back then?


 Good point. Seems I'm senile too. It was vinyl.


----------



## Carex

bhil, curse you and your intel Mac. (i'm just jealous). 

The coffee is on.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> So you can install Windows on there as well but VirtualPC won't run on it. I wonder about being able to have both OSs running at the same time and being able to drag from one to the other like you can in VPC.
> 
> The scheming has started here - can you tell? I don't care what they call it. That new MacBook will look good on my lap
> 
> Margaret


I would prefer not to run Windows at all, but I'm hoping that Microsfot comes out with a version of Virtual PC that runs Winodows natively on the hardware using the intel Virtualization Technology that was discussed in another thread. If that is the case, you would esentially have both OS's running side by side, and I'm sure they would carry forward the nice dragging feature between systems.


----------



## bhil

We haven't heard from MP lately, I wonder if the excitement of the intel Mac's finally coaxed his new son out?


----------



## MLeh

Morning all, from the west coast.

On the subject of first recordings purchased (see how I cleverly avoided the 45 vs LP vs CD designation?) ... I believe the first album I actually purchased was BeeGee's - Main Course, (prior to them going Disco) and an eight track of 'The Best of The British Invasion'. 

But I grew up listening to my older brother & sisters' stuff - mostly Beatles, and had a small white transistor radio on which I distinctly remember listening to Michael Jackson (back when he was still male & black) singing 'Ben' as I rode the school bus to school one day.

My dad bought me a combo record player/8 track player when the first Canadian Tire opened up in Calgary, which I then took off to college with me a few years later. I believe it cost $99.00.


----------



## Sonal

A few years ago, a few teenagers saw some of my old records at my parents' place. (My folks still have a turntable.)

They asked me what they were. I explained. It was the first time any of them had seen one.

It's not often that people make me feel old....


----------



## SINC

Yes bhil, we all hope things are going well for MaxPower!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, you shall always be young of heart.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal wins the record contract......................except most people don't know what a 45 is anymore.


----------



## Carex

How about a 78??


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wanna know what my first 45 rpm record was?" Something by Elvis is my guess, Sinc.


----------



## MLeh

Umm... Good morning, Dr. G ...



SINC said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Good guess Macnutt. Rock Around The Clock by Bill Haley and the Comets it was!


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone,

Another day, another couple of apartment showings. Still haven't found the right one yet... lots of the people looking are moving on their own for the first time right now.

Tonight, I start my creative writing course, so perhaps we will have some readings in the Shang.


----------



## Bolor

Yes Carex. My first records were 78s. When my record player broke I threw out the old 78s ... I wish now I hadn't. They weren't even vinyl.
I still have all my 45s and LPs. In the process of digitizing them on CD


----------



## Bolor

I agree Sinc. Let's hope all is going well for MaxPower.


----------



## SINC

I have a 2 1/2 gallon metal pail full of 78s. Anyone want 'em?


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> I have a 2 1/2 gallon metal pail full of 78s. Anyone want 'em?


I bet MP would like them. They would be perfect for target practice when he is down in Texas visiting his gun . . . I mean visiting his brother.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> I have a 2 1/2 gallon metal pail full of 78s. Anyone want 'em?


You could always sell them on eBay :greedy: :greedy: 

Margaret


----------



## Canuckmakem

This is my first post  

I'm writing this on my soon to be sold Windows PC as I ordered my new Intel iMac and iPod yesterday

:clap: 

I'm hoping to learn as much as I can here as I've *never* even used a Mac before but I'm sick of Windows crashing.


----------



## winwintoo

Canuckmakem said:


> This is my first post
> 
> I'm writing this on my soon to be sold Windows PC as I ordered my new Intel iMac and iPod yesterday
> 
> :clap:
> 
> I'm hoping to learn as much as I can here as I've *never* even used a Mac before but I'm sick of Windows crashing.


Not sure what you'll learn in THIS thread - we kind of wander around and drink coffee, but you're certainly welcome here and in the rest of ehmac, you'll learn all you need to know about Mac!

Congrats on the new machine by the way.

Oh, I forgot, bphil was going to order a new iMac today too - so you and he can commiserate and make the rest of us jealous   

I don't know where everyone else is - did something big happen today? They're usually here catching up after work.

Margaret


----------



## Canuckmakem

Yeah just figured this'd be a good thread to get to know people on the forum. None of my friends have a Mac so I'm gonna have noone to talk to on iChat... time to make new friends I guess!!



Just hope I pick OSX up fast... I'm a PC tech so I do know computers and I'm hoping my wife will find OSX easier than XP (which she hates).


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, tell Canuckmakem the whole story -- He shall learn about Life, friendship, loyalty, doxies, compassion, empathy, doxies, humor, mirth, satire, doxies, organically grown tea and coffee, existentialism, Cameo's "Way of the Doxie", and other assorted bits and pieces of trivia.

Greetings, Canuckmakem. Welcome to The Shang.


----------



## Canuckmakem

Thanks Dr.G and if it's tea you're after www.adagio.com is where I get all mine.


----------



## Beej

Goodnight, future Intel users. It has been a relaxing day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Canuckmakem, adagio tea is fair compared to the tea we serve here in the Cafe Chez Marc. Try a Sonal Special herbal tea and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Beej. Sleep well, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe it is time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> We haven't heard from MP lately, I wonder if the excitement of the intel Mac's finally coaxed his new son out?


I'm here.

And no news to report. But more on that later.

It has been a crazy couple of days. MP Jr. Has bronchitis and he has been keeping us up all night with his coughing. Not fun for Mrs. MP and I. But he seems to be coming around.

My wife had an appointment with her Doctor today and it seems that the Doctor misread the last Ultrasound. So my wife's due date has been changed to this Friday and if the baby doesn't come before the 20th she will be induced then. So we are still waiting for Mother Nature to take its course.

The sad thing is I've been so busy these past couple of days, I didn't even realize all of the new Mac goodies out there. I'm really excited about iLife 6 though.


----------



## MaxPower

And for the record my first CD was John Lennon's "Imagine".

I bought a Luxman CD player and I had to get a CD for it. If I recall the movie just came out.


----------



## Ena

Long day at work in the Hotel Hysteria; at the hospital I mean  Never mind, after tomorrow am off for ten days. 
Have to figure out soon when to book the remaining 350 hours vacation. 
Don't think I missed a post from MP. Can't help but wonder if the baby is on his way.
Good night everyone.


----------



## SINC

Well, I see everyone is off to bed early this evening. count me with the majority as I have an appointment with the sawbones just after lunch tomorrow. I just know I am going to get a lecture on only losing 4 pounds in the last three months. Oh well, things could be worse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Fresh coffee and tea, and some fresh bagels are being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, when the baby comes you shall be able to look back upon this time with some perspective. Still, having been where you are right now, the waiting is agonizing. Hang in there and remember we are ALL here pulling for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. I'll enjoy some coffee before embarking upon a day of meetings, with scattered breaks here.


----------



## trump

Good mornin. Should be a relatively nice day compared to the last week or so, I just may have a few minutes where I'm not swamped with work  And I got the Detroit Auto Show to look forward to....heading down tomorrow


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning everyone.
Welcome Canuckmakem - the rest of ehmac is for learning mac, the Shang
is tranquility, fun and nonsense, sanity, a place to relax, to seek comfort from friends, to share good news, to find friendly advice, to be silly, to seek the way of the doxie, inspiration...............I think you understand us now.

MP - our thoughts are with you

Ena.......you are soo cute! Hotel hysteria

Beej.......did they leave me any tea this morning?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Hang in there and remember we are ALL here pulling for you. Paix, mon ami.


I think what needs to happen is LET GO and PUSH. 

There's been enough "hanging in there" and "pulling" doesn't get the job done in a case like this. 

Something a man might not know    

Margaret


----------



## Beej

Cameo, there appear to be some dregs, but I hear a tea kettle boiling some more water.


----------



## Cameo

Yup! That was tea brewing.......looks like it is done, I will just help myself and sit for a bit by the window. Maybe a doxie will join me for a bit.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all.

Canukmakem: Welcome to the fold. You will find your new Mac very easy to use, and your wife will love it too. I placed the order for our new iMac yesterday and my wife is already itching to use it, and she's never used a Mac in her life. Too bad about the shipping times though: On the web site, pick a 17" iMac estimated shipping time 1 - 3 days, up the memory to 1 GB estimated shipping time jumps to 3 - 5 days, place the order with free ground delivery, add on 8 - 12 days for delivery. When I look up my order status online, my estimate _ship date_ is January 19. I'll be lucky to see my iMac in a month.


----------



## bhil

Oh and I forgot to add, welcome to ehMac and the Shang! You picked the right place to begin your Mac journey.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> I think what needs to happen is LET GO and PUSH.
> 
> There's been enough "hanging in there" and "pulling" doesn't get the job done in a case like this.
> 
> Something a man might not know
> 
> Margaret


MP: Let go, and remember we are ALL here pushing for you.

Hmmm, doesn't have quite the same ring to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, re your comment that "...ehmac is for learning mac, the Shang
is tranquility, fun and nonsense, sanity, a place to relax, to seek comfort from friends, to share good news, to find friendly advice, to be silly, to seek the way of the doxie, inspiration...............I think you understand us now.", I would have to disagree with the word "sanity". I can think of nothing more insane, albeit it pleasing, inspirational, fulfilling and worthwhile, then the moments we spend together in The Shang. Still, I regret none of the time spent here............be they sane or insane moments spent with my virtual family.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Nice start to the day as I actually did not wake up until 7:30 this morning, unusual for me, but welcome nonetheless.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Cameo, re your comment that "...ehmac is for learning mac, the Shang
> is tranquility, fun and nonsense, sanity, a place to relax, to seek comfort from friends, to share good news, to find friendly advice, to be silly, to seek the way of the doxie, inspiration...............I think you understand us now.", I would have to disagree with the word "sanity". I can think of nothing more insane, albeit it pleasing, inspirational, fulfilling and worthwhile, then the moments we spend together in The Shang. Still, I regret none of the time spent here............be they sane or insane moments spent with my virtual family.


Thanks, I've never set a signature because I've never had anything good to put in it. I think you've just suggested the perfect line.


----------



## bhil

Just testing my new signature.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, what signature???


----------



## winwintoo

How old do you have to be before "daughter" ceases to be your main identity and "person in your own right" becomes who you are?

Someone spoke at the Alzheimer's Society here the other day and said that unpaid caregivers need government assistance - do you think? She went on to say that were it not for the unpaid caregivers, the country would be bankrupt - better the country than me - anybody know a good bankruptcy attorney?

Mom doesn't have Alzheimer's but in the eyes of the medical profession and Mom and our siblings, my sister and I are Mom's caregivers and we have no life beyond that. 

I've decided to save myself - selfish brute that I am - and I can see my poor sister quickly drowning. Now do I rush back in to save her? Where the hell does it end?

The saga continues.

Please keep the doxies romping and the coffe flowing. More chocolate is needed.

Pass the kleenex please :-( :-( :-( 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I was in the same position as you, although my mom had severe MS while I was a single parent here with a proundly disable 7 year old daughter and a 4 year old son. I somehow survived, as shall you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, what signature???


Does my new signature not show up? it should read:


> Ahhh...
> Pleasing, inspirational, fulfilling, worthwhile insanity.


I can see it when I post, can anyone else see it?


----------



## bhil

I now have to take back all of my comments about the shipping of my new iMac. Apparently all of the automated systems have had their estimates cranked up in anticipation of a large rush of orders. I just received an email with my FedEx tracking number and confirmation that FedEx had picked up the package. I will now be checking the FedEx tracking site every 10 minutes until my new computer arrives.


----------



## Cameo

I can see your signature. I think Dr G is pulling your leg.


----------



## Sonal

I can see your signature bhil.

And I'm thinking I should change mine to something more fun,


----------



## bhil

Thanks for the confirmation. I just had to see how far into insanity I slipped.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> I now have to take back all of my comments about the shipping of my new iMac. Apparently all of the automated systems have had their estimates cranked up in anticipation of a large rush of orders. I just received an email with my FedEx tracking number and confirmation that FedEx had picked up the package. I will now be checking the FedEx tracking site every 10 minutes until my new computer arrives.


Last summer, I ordered something, got a email with the Fedex tracking number and I was reading the email when the doorbell rang - it was the Fedex guy! I knew they were fast but that was unbelievable.

When are you going to have time to play with a new computer with all the other work you have on your plate? tsk tsk

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, I see the signature when I click on your name and then request your public profile. Is that what you mean? I do NOT pull legs, wings off of butterflies, or doxie tales, thank you very much, Ms. Cameo.


----------



## Cameo

I didn't mean it THAT way Dr G. Sheesh.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Last summer, I ordered something, got a email with the Fedex tracking number and I was reading the email when the doorbell rang - it was the Fedex guy! I knew they were fast but that was unbelievable.
> 
> When are you going to have time to play with a new computer with all the other work you have on your plate? tsk tsk
> 
> Margaret


The shipping origin said Shanghai, so I don't expect delivery as fast as you got it. Unfortunately, you are right on the other point though, I don't expect to have much time to play with the new computer until after I move. My goal is to get it set up and running in place of the two computers it is replacing before I move so I can get rid of the other two computers and only move one. The playing starts after I move.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, I see the signature when I click on your name and then request your public profile. Is that what you mean? I do NOT pull legs, wings off of butterflies, or doxie tales, thank you very much, Ms. Cameo.


No, my signature should show up under each of my posts. I think I might know what the difference is though:

Under the User CP, select Edit Options. In there is a Thread Display Options section which has a Visible Post Elements section. In there Show Signatures must be check or you will not see my (or anyone elses for that matter) signature.


----------



## Beej

Turns out that during a teleconference meeting I can hang out here!


----------



## bhil

Beej said:


> Turns out that during a teleconference meeting I can hang out here!


Shhh, don't tell anyone, but I might have done that once or twice myself.


----------



## bhil

I just noticed that the Shang is at exactly 100.000 views. Wow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, just kidding. I guess I have been away from the stage at the "What's up Dachs?" comedy club for too long. Say "hi" to Gracie for me if you see her today. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

100,000+ views. That is quite a feat for us ALL, n'est pas? We should celebrate. A Doxie Smoothie for one and all at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Beej

What's in a Doxie Smoothie?


----------



## Cameo

a chocolate doxie?


----------



## Beej

A long day, and now I can relax at home. Still not sure about Doxie-based beverages...


----------



## RevMatt

Hi, everyone. Been a crazy week of work and house viewing, with more to come. I'm still alive, even if I'm not here much. Hope all is well with you folks.


----------



## Beej

Welcome back, and I hope your house viewing goes well.


----------



## RevMatt

Soon I will be an Ottawan proper


----------



## Beej

We'll have to meet. PM me for contacts if you want.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, a Doxie Smoothie is like a warm Tim Hortons Ice Cap (without all the sugar), or, if you want a cold drink, it is like a New York City egg cream. There is no doxie involved other than the name. They were actually created during the last great doxie roundup on the great plains, when all the North American dachshunds were rounded up and brought to Wisconsin, the Badger State. There was once an estimated 13 million free-range doxies on the Great Plains and praries of the US and Canada. Now, sadly, they are all gone, due to domestication.


----------



## Ena

winwintoo. Sorry to hear the situation with your mother is still unresolved.

Warm drink please. For a change from drizzle it's wind driven drizzle today.


----------



## Sonal

Another day, another apartment showing. 

I'm a tad annoyed, since one of my appointments didn't show up. I make a point of telling everyone that I don't live onsite, and so if anything comes up, they should call my cell phone and let me know. The available apartment is still tenanted, so I was waiting outside, alone, at night, for 30 minutes... 

Fortunately, it's not that cold out.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> winwintoo. Sorry to hear the situation with your mother is still unresolved.
> 
> Warm drink please. For a change from drizzle it's wind driven drizzle today.


I feel a bit better after going to the hospital today. She's in a different hospital this time and seems happier there - well as happy as one can be in her condition. 

My sister has finally taken a step back too and is taking a breather to gain a bit of her own strength back so if things continue in this way we'll be OK.

I'm glad I can come here and vent and nobody get's churned up about it. And thanks Dr. G. for you kind words. I know I'm not alone.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Margaret. I felt alone and abandoned when I was where you are right now, so I can empathize. Paix.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> There was once an estimated 13 million free-range doxies on the Great Plains and praries of the US and Canada.


I think I just imagined myself a headache. Is there a non-Doxie remedy for fabricated headaches in a virtual room?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I was able to give Cameo a "Way of the Doxie" mantra during a stressful time for her. Imagine you are going to get a doxie puppy and this should relieve the headache.............although this is not a non-doxie cure.


----------



## Beej

Is it barking?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, imagine a calm, soft and warm pup sitting in your lap. As you stroke his or her fur, you slowly breathe in through your mouth ...hold your breath, and slowly breathe out through your nose. Your personal mantra is not really verbalized, but thought about on a conscious and then sub-conscious level. Your very being is being brought to a deeper level. For you, your mantra will start of as "eye-yip-ack", which is the sound a doxie makes when you step on its tail. Think "eye" as you breathe in the air through your mouth, "yip" as you hold this breath for a moment, and "ack" as you breathe out through your nose. 

This is guaranteed to rid you of any headach, virtual or real, stress, lumbago, and help you reach a sense of inner peace and deeper enlightenment.


----------



## Beej

Headache gone. Thoroughly confused, but headache gone.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, confusion is the first sign of enlightenment. When you realize that you don't know, you shall be ready to know. It is the same with being able to read. As an infant, you do not know that you cannot read. At the age of four, you do know that you cannot read. In grade one or two, you do know that you can read. And now, you don't know that you can read, you just do it naturally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## bhil

Sonal said:


> Another day, another apartment showing.
> 
> I'm a tad annoyed, since one of my appointments didn't show up. I make a point of telling everyone that I don't live onsite, and so if anything comes up, they should call my cell phone and let me know. The available apartment is still tenanted, so I was waiting outside, alone, at night, for 30 minutes...
> 
> Fortunately, it's not that cold out.


I know how you feel. We had a real estate agent call to see if he could bring people through our house. When I asked when he said "this afternoon." Since it was already 4:00 I asked for more specifics, and he said in about half an hour. We had been warned by our realtor that there would be agents like this, and he said not to feel pressured into showing the house. Since we've had relatively few showing I decided to oblige him, letting him know that my wife worked from home and that she would be with a client while they were in to see the house so there would be one room he couldn't go into. He said that's fine we'll see you in half an hour. I spent the next half hour trying to reassemble the house (anyone that has or had a two year old knows what I'm talking about) and keep my daughter entertained at the same time. When 4:30 rolled around the house was ready. He wasn't there. At 5:00 when my wife finished her treatment she was surprised to see the state of the house and I filled her in, the agent still wasn't there. By 6:00 we decided to have supper and turn him away if he bothered to show up. He never did show up, and never did call to let us know he wasn't coming.

I called and left a message with his boss describing what he had done and commenting on the unprofessionalism that one of his representatives showed. His boss never returned my call. I guess at least I know where the agent learned his business ethics from.


----------



## bhil

Beej said:


> Headache gone. Thoroughly confused, but headache gone.
> 
> Thanks.


If you want confusion, try reading the Shang from page 1 on up to the end. It took me several weeks, reading in little blocks here and there, but I eventually caught up. Then you will know confusion, and have at the same time experienced enlightenment.


----------



## RevMatt

We are currently looking at places to rent, and trying hard not to be that kind of person. So far we were 15 minutes late once, but that was Wednesday, when we had freezing rain, so I think we were forgiven. That is pretty ignorant to completely not show like that. At the same time, our landlord is bringing someone to tour our place on Sunday. They better show up.


----------



## Sonal

I've had people be a little late, and I've had people call at the last minute to cancel. Both are understandable. I don't need to show the place often, but this is the first time someone has completely not shown up at all.

I probably would not have minded so much the first time I had to rent out an apartment here, since that was in summer and the unit I was showing was vacant. 

I left a message on the person's voicemail, so hopefully, there will be an explanation. 

Oh well... I've had good response to my ad, so we will see who else is interested.


----------



## bhil

Well, it's about that time of night once again.

Good night all.


----------



## Carex

Heeeelllllllooooooooo. Where did everybody go?

This place always gets so lively during election times. Have you noticed all the new posts in the Everything Else section??


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Heeeelllllllooooooooo. Where did everybody go?
> 
> This place always gets so lively during election times. Have you noticed all the new posts in the Everything Else section??


Yes, but I have also noticed that most of them are posted by one person. What's with that?


----------



## Canuckmakem

I'm trying to chip in now


----------



## ArtistSeries

Only seems that way to you....
Kind of like Dr G in here...

Get over it SINC...

Have to leave, the Shang gives me hives...


----------



## SINC

ArtistSeries said:


> Only seems that way to you....
> Kind of like Dr G in here...
> 
> Get over it SINC...
> 
> Have to leave, the Shang gives me hives...


And all I can say is thank goodness it does. Smells better here already.


----------



## ArtistSeries

SINC said:


> And all I can say is thank goodness it does. Smells better here already.


Pretty cantankerous there aren't we?
So you have one of those scratch and sniff screens? I though this was a place of good thoughts and good cheer?


----------



## SINC

ArtistSeries said:


> Pretty cantankerous there aren't we?
> So you have one of those scratch and sniff screens? I though this was a place of good thoughts and good cheer?


I read elsewhere you posted that you were allergic to the Shang. I felt bad that you could not share the tranquility, but alas that is not apparently the case.

Peace.


----------



## ArtistSeries

Correct SINC, I don't really enjoy this place. Hence I usually stay away.
Given that you decided to slag me here, it should not surprise you that I have posted here.


----------



## SINC

Good night AS. Sweet dreams.

And peace.

And tranquility.


----------



## SINC

May I take this opportunity to apologize for a poster following me here to disturb the tranquility of The Shang.

It was not my wish to bring distorted thoughts into our midst.

Goodnight all.


----------



## ArtistSeries

SINC said:


> May I take this opportunity to apologize for a poster following me here to disturb the tranquility of The Shang.


I think that more appropriate response would be to be sorry for taking a pot-shot at someone here when you where under the impression that he never came here...


----------



## SINC

Give it a rest AS. Please?


----------



## ArtistSeries

SINC said:


> Give it a rest AS. Please?


Let's see, you dog me all evening - I'm not taking exception to that.
But instead of debating, putting forth ideas or exchanges you try and derail every thread. I'd have no problems with legitimate derailment but you seemed to do it with malice.
You take refuge here and continue a diatribe under the impression that I never come here.

You ask that I give it a rest here (oddly enough) yet you find it appropriate to continue elsewhere.

And of course implying that I have been (or am) drinking will endear me to you in what way? Your PM was amusing. You imply that I'm drinking (on this forum) and in private question something else.

SINC, I am not bothered when others are abrasive with me, as I can be that way also. If there is something that is bothering you about me, you can email me, you can PM, you can reach me via macmagic and I'm available via iChat, MSN, Yahoo messenger. I'm easy to reach and tell me what seems to be the problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all............and I do mean ALL. Seems that there was a bit of a hassle last night once I left. Such is Life. That is one good thing about The Shang, the thread where eventually, everyone comes together in a sense of peace and tranquility. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Beej

Someone knocked over my smoothie in the scuffle! Is it ok if a doxie laps it up?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, since there is nothing wrong with this sort of smoothie, it is fine, but I would rather clean it up myself.

How are you this fine morning, my friend?


----------



## Beej

Very well rested and looking forward to another weekend of couchy goodness.

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

In about an hour, my wife and I are off for the airport to send a doxie pup to her new home in Rothsay, NB. The first pup went to his new home two weeks ago, and this is the second to "leave the nest". One might be bound for Nova Scotia, but that is still ify. This leave us with four puppies that shall add to the four adult doxies we already have. The Cafe shall be crawling with doxies from here on out.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It looks like things got kind of ugly in here last night after I left. I think we should send both SINC and ArtistSeries to a naughty chair in different corners of the Shang to think about how they behaved.


----------



## bhil

Dr G, is there no chance of selling any of the other pups? Or has the decision been actively made to kep the remaining four? Not that I mind doxies running around, I'm just thinking of what it will like for you starting with 8 doxies instead of 4 the next time you mate 2 of them for more pups.


----------



## RevMatt

yeah, if you only send off two out of every six, before long you will need to buy a second house just for the doxies!


And good morning


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, keep in mind that these are show dogs, and many people don't want to spend $1250 for a puppy. Still, they also have to go to the right home, in that there have been offers, but my wife felt that they were going to potential puppy mill homes, and she would NEVER send a puppy to one of those places, nor buy a pup from one of those places. One home had an 18 month old child, and this might prove harmful for the puppy, so that was a potential buyer that was excluded from the list.

We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, you joke, but this is what my wife is talking about -- not another home, but a new home. I have said that I did not want to move, and we would make do with the number we have at the end of it all. We shall see.


----------



## bhil

I understand your wife wants the best for the puppies, and that they are show dogs, but she might have to loosen her restrictions a bit. I fully agree with not selling to potential puppy mills, but I think excluding a buyer because they have a small child is going overboard. If she continues with this rigid of restrictions, I have to agree with RevMatt, you will be buying a second house for the doxies.


----------



## bhil

I think SINC and ArtistSeries had enough time to think about how they've acted. You can come out of your respective naughty chairs now. Remember to play nice in the future.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, you have a point, but re the home with the 18 month old child, there is also a 3 year old child and three cats, in a 4 room TO apartment. They had never owned a dog, but thought it would be "cute" to have one for the children to play with, since they were both working and had a baby sitter. I had to agree with my wife on this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, did you remind AS that his "naughty chair" was hooked up to the coffee maker??? Thus, when you sit down, and then try to make a fresh pot of cofffee.....................well, it is not a pretty sight when that much electricity goes through your body. Hopefully, he made it out alive, since even though he is not a lover of The Shang (which is his right), he is still an honorable person.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr. G, when you phrase it that second way, I agree.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Seems like I missed the scuffle. Ah well... I suppose it's just as well.


----------



## da_jonesy

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Seems like I missed the scuffle. Ah well... I suppose it's just as well.


Morning Sonal... 

That apartment you are renting, wow. What an amazing house... how did you land that one?


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, you have a point, but re the home with the 18 month old child, there is also a 3 year old child and three cats, in a 4 room TO apartment. They had never owned a dog, but thought it would be "cute" to have one for the children to play with, since they were both working and had a baby sitter. I had to agree with my wife on this one.


Given the full details, I agree with your wife as well. I should probably have not judged the denial without asking for the full story first. I will (hopefully) know better for next time.


----------



## MLeh

Re: puppies

My sister in law raises puppies too, but manages to sell most of them, and she is very particular about who gets them. But ... what she does is sell some them at a lower price for 'non-breeding purposes' to people who just want a good dog but aren't into the showing/breeding thing and can't afford the full price.

And some of the owners actually hire her, once they have the dogs, to dog-sit during the week while they're at work. So she makes money from selling the dogs and makes money from having them. (Boggles my mind, really...)

But anyone living in an apartment who would spend $1200 just for 'cute' ... man, sorry, but their priorities are messed up ...


----------



## Sonal

da_jonesy said:


> Morning Sonal...
> 
> That apartment you are renting, wow. What an amazing house... how did you land that one?


Good morning.

It _is_ an amazing house--probably around 120 years old. At the time, the area was one of the most prestigious areas in Toronto, so there are still a lot of beautiful old houses around.

My parents own rental property in the area, and were approached by the vendor's real estate agents. The previous owners let it deteriorate, so the price worked out well, but I have to redo the roof and restore the front verandah this year. While I'm at it, I want to repaint the exterior trim--the dark brown doesn't show off the details.

The apartments themselves are pretty fantastic as well--I'm thankful that whoever converted it to apartments chose to make four huge and amazing 2-level apartments instead of 6-8 average ones.


----------



## da_jonesy

Sonal said:


> Good morning.
> 
> It _is_ an amazing house--probably around 120 years old. At the time, the area was one of the most prestigious areas in Toronto, so there are still a lot of beautiful old houses around.
> 
> My parents own rental property in the area, and were approached by the vendor's real estate agents. The previous owners let it deteriorate, so the price worked out well, but I have to redo the roof and restore the front verandah this year. While I'm at it, I want to repaint the exterior trim--the dark brown doesn't show off the details.
> 
> The apartments themselves are pretty fantastic as well--I'm thankful that whoever converted it to apartments chose to make four huge and amazing 2-level apartments instead of 6-8 average ones.


Some people have all the luck


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh, one does not make money from breeding show dogs. Only puppy mills make any money by supplying dogs to places like Pet Unlimited who thrive on impulse purchases. We sell Canadian Kennel Club certified dogs, who have all sorts of vet certificates and were bred to CKC/AKC registered dogs, who have an AKC/CKC liniage going back 5 generations. 

Still, it was sad to ship Sally off to NB this morning. I was there when she was born 11 weeks ago tomorrow, and have been one of the two primary care givers/love providers for her, and her brothers and sisters these past 11 weeks. Still, such is the Circle of Life.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> MLeh, one does not make money from breeding show dogs.


Oh, I know that. I've seen my sister-in-laws vet bills.


----------



## Sonal

da_jonesy said:


> Some people have all the luck


Well, I had to sell my house and move to an apartment to do it, and spend about 4 months paying mortgage, some rent, and interest + 3% principal on a 40,000 line of credit, exhaust my savings and stop paying myself a salary because I had no time to find or do any work... but yes, lucky me. 

My new motto is "Leap, and the net will appear."

It was funny, though, since I was looking for an apartment and a tenant all at the same time.


----------



## da_jonesy

Sonal said:


> Well, I had to sell my house and move to an apartment to do it, and spend about 4 months paying mortgage, some rent, and interest + 3% principal on a 40,000 line of credit, exhaust my savings and stop paying myself a salary because I had no time to find or do any work... but yes, lucky me.
> 
> My new motto is "Leap, and the net will appear."
> 
> It was funny, though, since I was looking for an apartment and a tenant all at the same time.



Don't get me wrong... the investment is tough, I understand. But that house is worth a pile of money and the location can't be beat. Just wait for gas prices to go even higher and see what that does to house prices in the Toronto core as people from the burbs start moving in.


----------



## Sonal

I had a choice between investing in this place, or buying a home of my own. I still wonder about that. 

It's a very funny area of Toronto. Every block is very different from the next. Even the south end of this street is a lot scarier than the north end, where the house is located. At least the prostitutes have mostly left the neighbourhood, though the junkies are still on the next street over.  

The neighbourhood has improved a lot, but it remains to be seen what will happen once the city redevelops the nearby Regent Park area--a lot of public housing there will be torn down and rebuild in higher density buildings, but the big questions are where will that be, and what will they do with the rest of the land?

But I have a plan for the place...


----------



## SINC

Hello all, I awoke this morning with a badly swollen and very red left eye. The doc gave me some drops for it and advised me not to strain it by reading or doing any close work. This isn't really reading is it? And I am sitting well back from the monitor.


----------



## Sonal

Just close one eye and read with the other, SINC. 

Hmmm.... maybe you should get an eyepatch, and then you can be a pirate. ARRrrrr...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like Doxiephlemagilitis. If your fingers start to swell and look like hot dogs, go to the emergency room ASAP. Strangely enough, I have been experiencing paid behind my left eye all day. Maybe it is genetic, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Just finished updating the Powerbook and the Quicksilver to 10.4.4. I'm using the Quicksilver now while the eMac undergoes the new software install.

Then I will turn off all three as it really does strain my eye. Later . . .


----------



## Sonal

In any case, it appears that I have reached an ehMac milestone. 

The Shang seemed to be the right place to actually post in for this. This seemed to creep up on me, so I haven't prepared any words of wisdom... so here's to the next thousand posts.


----------



## Cameo

Hey Sonal..........wishes for 10,000 more (at least) enjoyable posts in the shang.


----------



## Beej

Happy thousandth, Sonal.
What's it like? I'll be there soon.


----------



## Bolor

Congrats Sonal on your 1000 posts. May you be here for a lot more than a thousand more


----------



## bhil

Well, folks that just about wraps up my work day, and if this weekend is like every other weekend lately, I'll be too busy to pop in. So, have a good weekend everyone and I'll see you all Monday.


----------



## winwintoo

Sorry about your eye Sinc! Not good. I can stand anything but if I can't see, I'm done for.

Reminds me of a joke about a woman - maybe she was blond? - who went to the doctor because she always got a pain in her eye when she drank tea.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Seriously, Sinc, when you read this, take care of your vision. This from someone with macular degeration. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sonal, on #1000...........every one a quality posting. Free Sonal Special herbal tea for you ..............until you hit posting #10,000. Then, just like MacDoc, you have to pay.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Sorry about your eye Sinc! Not good. I can stand anything but if I can't see, I'm done for.
> 
> Reminds me of a joke about a woman - maybe she was blond? - who went to the doctor because she always got a pain in her eye when she drank tea.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Wait, don't tell me Margaret.

OK, I know. She forgets to take the spoon out, right?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or she drinks like the Queen with her pinkie up in the air.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Seriously, Sinc, when you read this, take care of your vision. This from someone with macular degeration. Paix, mon frere.


Dr. G., as one with poor vision early in life and having worn glasses since the age of four years, now some 57 years ago, I do not take my vision lightly. If this is not gone or much better by tomorrow, I will see an eye specialist.


----------



## ArtistSeries

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, did you remind AS that his "naughty chair" was hooked up to the coffee maker??? Thus, when you sit down, and then try to make a fresh pot of cofffee.....................well, it is not a pretty sight when that much electricity goes through your body. Hopefully, he made it out alive, since even though he is not a lover of The Shang (which is his right), he is still an honorable person.


From you Dr.G I will take any backhanded compliment (and deserve the jab).
I would be careful with that chair. I may gently be petting a doxie in lap to calm my nerves......

Best


----------



## Dr.G.

AS, glad to hear that we did not make coffee while you were in the "naughty chair". Have a cup of coffee or tea at the Cafe Chez Marc, on the house. This is where all the doxie puppies are running about, so you might just find one jumping up in your lap. Petting them behind their floppy little ears is just the thing to calm the nerves.............especially during these traumatic times for Canada. Why do I feel that this is like voting in the US in 1968, or even in 2000 or 2004??? 

Still, there are other threads to discuss politics. Glad you could join us, hives and all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Wait, don't tell me Margaret.
> 
> OK, I know. She forgets to take the spoon out, right?


You're dating yourself - that joke is at least as old as we are    

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you should headline this weekend at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> You're dating yourself - that joke is at least as old as we are


Old? Us? Gee Margaret, only ONE of us is "old", the other is younger.

I know we were both born in the same year, but when is your birthday again?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a gentleman never asks a lady her age.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Old? Us? Gee Margaret, only ONE of us is "old", the other is younger.
> 
> I know we were both born in the same year, but when is your birthday again?


It seems like I'm older than everybody  :-( :-( 

Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

I'm quickly popping in to give the latest update.

This morning my wife finally went into labour (we think). Her contractions are very mild and are 30 - 45 minutes apart. So we are not at red alert just yet. We prepared everything and ventured to the area where the hospital is that she will be delivering in. When there was no real change with her contractions, we decided to come home and wait.

So as I post this, there is still no change and from what she read, it could take hours to days. So we wait. But there is light at the end of the tunnel (no pun intended).

So I should turn in and try to get some sleep just incase we have to make a midnight run tonight. I just hope we are not in the position as last time where we were up for 40 hours straight.

Good night all.


----------



## Sonal

Best of luck to the Mrs., MP. Thanks for giving us an update.

Dr.G., as the Sonal Special tea is on the house for the next 8999 posts, I will have to come in and have it more often.

Thanks, everyone, for the kudos. I couldn't have made it to 1000 alone... or rather, I suppose I could, but I'd be talking to myself far more often than usual.  Makes for predictable conversation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, MP, and to Mrs. MP as well.


----------



## RevMatt

Good luck, MP and Mrs. MP. Hope all goes well!


----------



## bhil

Somehow, on the only day I get to sleep in, I managed to be up before everyone else, even our daughter who never sleeps in this late. So I took the chance to to pop in for a bagel and to say good morning.


----------



## bhil

Good luck MP and Mrs MP. I know everything is going to go perfectly for you today, tonight, and tomorrow when your new son is born. I won't tell you exactly when as I don't want to ruin the surprise.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and good luck to Mr. and Mrs. MaxPower today. Perhaps your long wait is nearly over.

My eye is still very red, but no pain this morning so I am hopeful it is getting better.

I have to go to a friends house this morning and do a clean up on her G5 dually. It was the last model to be sold with Panther, and today I will install Tiger for her as she updates the machine and is not sure how to go about it.


----------



## Bolor

Yo Winwintoo! I think I have you all beat for age. Age is just a number though ... a number of pills to take, a number of aches and pains, a number of required of hours of sleep and so on ...  

Best of luck Mr. & Mrs. MaxPower. And may MP Jr. appreciate your new arrival as much as you will.

Pass the Bolor Special please. With this cold weather returning, I'm going to need it. :clap: 

I'm off to vote in the advanced polls today. We will be in Ottawa during the election while I see a specialist (for all those aches and pains I was talking about earlier  )


----------



## Beej

It's snowing again. Enjoy your trip Bolor.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Pass the Bolor Special--Spring-in-January just became winter in January again. Brrr... 

Had another no-show this morning.  I'm going to stop making appointments that are more than 24 hours in advance unless they call to confirm, since I seem to have bad luck with those. 

On the bright side, I have a good feeling about another person who saw it, so we shall see.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. Woke up on day two of my vacation to a strange sight. Sunshine. Haven't seen it for weeks.

Bolor. Quite a hike for you to see a specialist. Certainly hope it's a worthwhile trip.

MP. Safe and short delivery of your son to you and Mrs. P.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, one and all. I was out raking up leaves that I never raked up in November because it was a bit cold. This afternoon it is almost 9C, going up to 10C, with some sun. Now, if I could just keep the doxies from running in the piles of leaves, all would be fine.


----------



## SINC

Well my late friend is late again. Guy can never do anything on time. He was supposed to pick me up at 10 and it is now nearly eleven. If he is his usual lateness, he should call by 11:30 and get here by noon. Sigh. I hate late people!


----------



## Dr.G.

Have some herbal tea, mon frere, to calm your nerves. I too hate anyone being late.


----------



## Ena

Sinc. With your habitually late friend, have you thought of setting up meet times to two hours before you really want to get together?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, that would be the day he shows up on time and wonders where Sinc migh be and why he is late.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, that would be the day he shows up on time and wonders where Sinc migh be and why he is late.


This is my experience. 

Always keep a book handy.


----------



## SINC

Weel he phoned at 11:00 and said he would be here in 45 minutes. He just arrived. Bye!


----------



## MaxPower

Hi folks.

As it turns out, yesterday was a false alarm. And we wait. Again.

But thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> As it turns out, yesterday was a false alarm. And we wait. Again.
> 
> But thanks for all the well wishes.


I'll express my empathy. My daughter was 'supposed' to be born on October 25th. A regular part of her birthday celebration is a trip to the cenotaph for Remembrance Day observances ... (It got to the point where people just ASSUMED I must have had that baby and forget to tell them... )

Babies generally come when they're supposed to, rather than when the Doctor thinks.


----------



## winwintoo

*Bit of humor - these are not MY friends*

Guy bought a new fridge for his house. To get rid of his old fridge, he put it in his front yard and hung a sign on it saying: "Free to good home. You want it, you take it". 

For three days the fridge sat there without even one person looking twice at it. He eventually decided that people were too un-trusting of this deal. It looked to good to be true, so he changed the sign to read: "Fridge for sale $50". The next day someone stole it. 

Caution! These people Vote 

======= 

While looking at a house, my brother asked the real estate agent which direction was North because, he explained, he didn't want the sun waking him up every morning. She asked, "Does the sun rise in the North?" When my brother explained that the sun rises in the East, (and has for sometime), she shook her head and said, "Oh, I don't keep up with that stuff"... 

She ALSO votes! 

========== 

I used to work in technical support for a 24/7 call center. One day I got a call from an individual who asked what hours the call center was open. I told him, "The number you dialed is open 24 hours a day, 7 days a week." He responded, "Is that Eastern or Pacific time?" Wanting to end the call quickly, I said, "Uh, Pacific" 

He ALSO votes! 

=========== 

My sister has a lifesaving tool in her car It's designed to cut through a seat belt if she gets trapped. She keeps it in the trunk. .. 

My sister ALSO votes! 

========== 

My friends and I were on a beer run and noticed that the cases were discounted 10%. Since it was a big party, we bought 2 cases. The cashier multiplied 2 times 10% and gave us a 20% discount... 

He ALSO votes! 

========== 

I was hanging out with a friend when we saw a woman with a nose ring attached to an earring by a chain. My friend said, "Wouldn't the chain rip out every time she turned her head?" I explained that a person's nose and ear remain the same distance apart no matter which way the head is turned... 

My friend ALSO votes! 

========= 

I couldn't find my luggage at the airport baggage area. So I went to the lost luggage office and told the woman there that my bags never showed up. She smiled and told me not to worry because she was a trained professional and I was in good hands. "Now," she asked me, "has your plane arrived yet?". . 

SHE ALSO votes!


----------



## Beej

I'm sure we can all think of reasons why other individuals' votes are questionable (I do), but a more important question is why people don't vote. Perhaps a little Shang in their life would provide perspective.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good point, Beej. A little Shang goes a long way................much like doxie pups.


----------



## Bolor

Ena said:


> Bolor. Quite a hike for you to see a specialist. Certainly hope it's a worthwhile trip.


Timmins has a few specialists, but unfortunately not the kind I need to see. Most people here have to travel to at least Sudbury or Toronto. I chose Ottawa because my older son lives there so I can kill two birds with on stone.


----------



## Bolor

Good ones WWT.


----------



## Sonal

I have a button that says:

"I don't care if they get the kind of government they deserve - why do I have to get the kind of government they deserve?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, an interesting button. I recall wearing one back in 1968 in the US -- Vote like the whole world depended upon it -- for it DOES!!!

Back then, I was only just 20, and not allowed to vote, since voting age, and drinking age, in New York State was 21. So, I could have gone to Vietnam when I was 18, and got killed in Vietnam at the age of 18, never having had a legal drink in a bar, or being able to vote for/against the people who kept me out of the bar or sent me off to Vietnam.


----------



## RevMatt

A disappointing day house shopping. I thought of you, Sonal, and called ahead when the weather made us run late. Such is my nature, anyways, but it seemed especially important this time around . Would have been nice to emerge from the 6 places we saw today with one that we wanted to live in, though.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, when my wife and I went house hunting, we looked at.........wait for it............over 50 homes. We finally decided upon the house we currently live in.........which is all of two blocks from the house we were living in. Good luck.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, we're not buying, so it's not quite as critical. But we would like to stay 3+ years in this one place, as it will likely be that long before we CAN buy. (Barring good news on a downpayment free loan, of course...) We have now seen 14 houses. One of which would have been nice, but got taken before we made up our mind. And one other of which is an unenthusiastic maybe, but we will likely make them an offer. One today would have been quite good in lots of ways, if I made almost twice as much money.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, mon ami. After house #30, they all start to look alike. We actually revisited a few homes that I could not remember being in even once, including the house we ended up buying.


----------



## Ena

Good luck with your search RevMatt. Hope you find one that 'feels right'.
That's the way I bought my present house, that 'the minute you walk in the door' feeling that you can see yourself living there. Found a few I liked before settling on this one but had major flaws. Amazing what people will try to cover up and think buyers won't notice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is nearly 7C outside and very foggy, so I might try to take the doxies outside prior to "pulling the pin". We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Just back from a marathon Tiger installation. That G5 was so screwed up it is a wonder it even ran.

Running fine now and the owner is a very happy gal.

Me?

I'm just a tired puppy. Not a doxie mind you, but tired all the same. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning one and all. Brunch is now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have only known one marathon Tider, and he ran the 26 miles along the tidal shores (i.e, wet sand) along the Georgia coast. You are far more fit than I thought. Kudos.


----------



## Beej

Morning all. A beautiful Sunday, worthy of a walk and some couch warming.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I have only known one marathon Tider, and he ran the 26 miles along the tidal shores (i.e, wet sand) along the Georgia coast. You are far more fit than I thought. Kudos.


Morning all.

Yep, I WAS tired. It was Tiger for the record.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

It's a beautiful sunny day, I have no apartment showings, and best of all, I have an appointment for a much-wanted facial this afternoon.

Ah... could life _be_ better today?


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, I'm up and breakfasted and off to take my grandson to church. He stayed with me last night. Needed some quiet time I think.

The day holds peace and solitude after that - if my plan falls into place.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

A quiet, cold morning as Mrs. MP, MP Jr. and I are hanging out and playing. I have sometime now as both are taking a nap so I am taking advantage of some down time.

Whomever made the coffee this morning, it was good and needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Glad you liked the coffee, MP. I am trying a new blend. Good luck with the baby.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G. when the pot is empty, don't throw away the grounds, I will keep them in the trunk of the car for when putting under the tires to help gain traction on ice.

It was an interesting trip taking the grandson to church and I need some soothing tea now that I'm back.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, all. Glad you liked the coffee, MP. I am trying a new blend. Good luck with the baby.


Coffee is always better when someone else makes it. Much like beer. It always tastes better when someone else pays for it.

Is there a name for this special blend?

I noticed I am moving up to post #2000. I am going to try to withhold posting #2000 until MP Jr. Jr. is born. Hopefully I can do that. But like Dr. G and his Doxie postings, it may be hard for me to do without posting about my new son.  We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. New blend of coffee was superb. Please don't tell me it's been through a doxie like that other expensive stuff that's been through a civet cat  
Second sunny day in a row here so should get out and enjoy it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad everyone seems to like the coffee today. One person did complain about an hour ago, and told me the coffee tasted like dirt. I calmly replied to him, "Sir, if the coffee tastes like dit maybe this is because it was ground this morning."


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took down my outdoor Christmas lights this afternoon. It was 13C and I suddenly realized that I was outside without a coat and in shortsleeves. VERY strange weather here in St.John's lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck holding off on posting #2000, MP. I considered what to do for my posting #10,000, but everyone made such a big deal of it I decided not to go overboard with a posting that was profound. Of course, an announcement of a new baby boy named Marc, or girl named Marcia will be great news for one and all here in The Shang.


----------



## Bolor

If I wait till post 10,000 to say something profound, it will be a long wait. It probably will be a long wait anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I personally consider you as one of the mainstays of this thread. You have rarely, if at all, said anything trite. Thus, much of what you have posted has depth, and much of that was, in fact, profound. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, but it is 15C here in St.John's as we approach 530PM. Last year, in the month of January, we had 165cm of snow. So far this month, we have had 17cm. Strange, strange weather.


----------



## Beej

Any suggestions what I should do for 1000? I've got no babies on the way (that I'm aware of), but there has to be something.

Suggestions?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, compose something touching and profound. It is a way to be remembered for what you say.


----------



## Beej

That doesn't play to my strengths. How about something bitter and degrading? 

I'll keep thinking about it but, 'Whoopee, 1000!!! Yayyy!!!" is my backup idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

"bitter and degrading" does not become you, Beej. You are a kind and decent person at heart...............a real softy ........... especially with doxie pups.


----------



## Beej

What happens in the Shang, stays in the Shang.

Thanks.


----------



## Sonal

Back from my afternoon of pampering. Seems like I missed some excellent coffee, but no matter. I will try the new blend another day.

So far, this New Year's resolution to have more fun, spend more time pampering myself, do more things I enjoy, be less responsible, and work as little as possible is working out really well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, The Shang is under a Cone of Silence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I thought you were more of an herbal tea person. Still being pampered is a fine way to spend a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G., I used to drink far too much coffee--I'd drink it because I was thirsty, because I was bored, because I was stressed, because I was cold.... Herbal tea works much better in those circumstances.

But I still like coffee, so long as I keep it in moderation.


----------



## Ena

Yippee moment here  Mutual funds are doing much better recently since I switched them to something else.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Ena. The smartest thing I ever did was to take charge of my RRSP and turn it into a self-directed plan. I watch my broker turn my commissions into a Mazda Miata, so I figured enough was enough. My smartest move was very simple -- put half of my RRSP into Fortis and go with a DRIP strategy. I now have nearly 5000 shares and at least when my son and wife leave the lights on, it is (indirectly) increasing the value of the stock. 

Re mutual funds, I had a sense that gas and oil funds would increase, so I talked my wife into putting most of our spousal RRSP into CIBC/RBC/TD oil and gas funds. They all increased over 50% last year.


----------



## Ena

Dr. G., your ex-broker gives us Miata owners a bad name


----------



## Sonal

Half my RRSPs are managed by a broker. The other half are managed by me. My half is doing much better. I rely heavily on index funds--I'm happy to do at least as well as the market, even if I don't beat the market.

The load just came off the other ones, so I'll be transferring them over soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, if you earned your Miata without "churning away" my son's college fund, drive with a free conscience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, watching loads and MER's are the key to paying someone money to make or lose you money. I would rather sink or swim on my own and not have anyone to blame.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. It is still 13C, so I shall take the doxies outside to enjoy this one last day of spring...........in mid-January. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Beej

The inevitable result of a Sunday afternoon nap with no alarm: being awake Sunday night. D'oh!


----------



## bhil

Good Morning all! Hello? Hello? Did I miss something? I'm never here first on Monday moring!

Oh well, I'll start coffee, tea, and hot chocolate for anyone who wants them.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Dr. G. when the pot is empty, don't throw away the grounds, I will keep them in the trunk of the car for when putting under the tires to help gain traction on ice.
> 
> It was an interesting trip taking the grandson to church and I need some soothing tea now that I'm back.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I commend you for even considering going out yesterday. I took one step outside, and when I got up I said all the running around I had to do could wait. Unfortunately my wife had to run over to the new house to look at a few things so I still had to clean the almost 1/4" of ice off the truck.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all from sunny Alberta. Hot chocolate was a great idea this morning bhil, thanks.

Amusing sign of the day was in Edmonton yesterday as Paul Martin entered a Liberal rally, a lone protester held a sign which read:

"HAIL TO THE THIEF!"


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> I commend you for even considering going out yesterday. I took one step outside, and when I got up I said all the running around I had to do could wait. Unfortunately my wife had to run over to the new house to look at a few things so I still had to clean the almost 1/4" of ice off the truck.


Living so high above the street, I didn't know it was icy until I hit the street and by then it was too late  

With the rain yesterday and the wind all night, I imagine today will be even worse. I think I'll just stay in today.

Sudoku in the LP today yippee!!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ArtistSeries

> Amusing sign of the day was in Edmonton yesterday as Paul Martin entered a Liberal rally, a lone protester held a sign which read:
> 
> "HAIL TO THE THIEF!"



SINC, I'm glad you posted this in your little fantasy world here...  :yawn:


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, morning. survived another weekend. My job is one of the few that makes a person glad to see Monday morning  Moving guy coming soonish to give us a quote. That should be entertaining.


----------



## bhil

wwt: The rain turned to snow, so it isn't so bad out there this morning. But the wind is pretty nasty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Got up really early this morning, but did not turn on my computer.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, our mist has turned to rain.........blown by strong winds.........but it is still 9.5C, so it is just rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

AS, in a way, The Shang is a little "fantasy world", just like Shangri-La was in Hilton's "Lost Horizon"...............cut off from the rest of the world where the inhabitants could live in peace and harmony. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

This morning's Journal had a picture of a woman in short sleeves in St. John's watering her early blooming flowers.

It stated the high yesterday was 15. Nice winter out there Dr. G.!


----------



## MLeh

Bah. What's so unusual about flowers in January?

(obligatory west coast comment. I'll go back to contemplating the moss growing now.)


----------



## Sonal

The poor confused plants. My folks had some perennials trying to sprout that are in for a shock with the sudden return to frigid weather.


----------



## Bolor

We don't have a lot of snow on the ground after the last melt and with all the cold weather the last few days we could be in trouble with freezing water pipes. Tomorrows snow may help tho'.

Sinc, I praise you for keeping your cool with ArtistSeries. I read his rants (and your needling) in the election sub forum with amusement. 
AS, welcome to our world. Put your feet up, relax with a cuppa Bolor special and chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it was 15C at the airport, 16C in my backyard, and 17C in the Waterford Valley, which is the west side of St.John's. My crocus have started to sprout, and the pansies are starting to grow once again. Today's 9.6C (at 1:45PM) is tempered with a strong wind. Still, no snow in sight, which is VERY rare for Jan. Last year in January alone with had 165cm of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh, St.John's, NL is NOT Salt Spring Island, BC, which has, so I am told, the finest weather year-round in the Northern Hemisphere. Still, for St.John's, no snow on the ground and flowers growing is unheard of in January.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, a wise piece of advice for Sinc.


----------



## MaxPower

I can't sit back and wait for post #2000, so here is my profound post:

This is #2000. Glad I could share it here.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Bolor, a wise piece of advice for Sinc.


Wise advice indeed.

This rivalry just proves my point to not discuss politics or religion. It just causes bad blood.


----------



## Cameo

Glad you shared it with us.
Waiting is the hardest thing to do, no matter what it is that you are waiting for.


----------



## SINC

Glad to have you back posting MP. It will in no way diminish the arrival of your newborn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, MP. All of your happy newborn baby postings shall get you to #10,000 before Easter, I am sure. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, when I went to teach in Waycross, Georgia, considered the "buckle" of the southern "bible belt", I was told not to teach about "politics, religion or race" as a way of "staying out of trouble. I never did take that advice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I have to admit that I hesitated in posting #10,000, and then when I did, I just looked at it for a period of time............reflecting upon all of the postings in response to my new found friends/family here in The Shang.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> MLeh, St.John's, NL is NOT Salt Spring Island, BC, which has, so I am told, the finest weather year-round in the Northern Hemisphere. Still, for St.John's, no snow on the ground and flowers growing is unheard of in January.


It must have been a Salt Spring Islander told you that, eh? 

Actually, where I live is better, but if I told you where that was, everyone would want to move here. (We're trying to pull up the drawbridge right now ... housing prices have gone up to where you can barely buy a house for less than a quarter million. Outrageous!)


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh, yes, this came from someone on SSI. For a quarter of a million dollars, you won't get much on SSI, according to this person. All the wealthy folks in ON and AL are going there, along with Hollywood types. He still says that there is no finer weather anywhere, so you must be mistaken about where you live, since this person is NEVER wrong (at least according to himself). Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Back home from the office and it is a glorious sunny Alberta day. Cobalt blue sky and nary a cloud to be seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Trade you some sunshine for some warmth, Sinc.


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> Actually, where I live is better, but if I told you where that was, everyone would want to move here. (We're trying to pull up the drawbridge right now ... housing prices have gone up to where you can barely buy a house for less than a quarter million. Outrageous!)


Sounds pretty normal by Toronto standards

In Toronto, for a quarter million dollars, you can buy:
- A tiny house in a so-so neighbourhood
- A fixer-upper in a slightly better neighbourhood
- A nice house in a crime-ridden neighbourhood
- A very nice condominium in a great area

I've always lived here, so apparently, my view of a reasonable housing costs are way skewed.  

It's going to be a while before I can afford to buy here again.


----------



## MLeh

Dr. G - and that's why I won't tell you where I live  Let him think he's right. 

(btw, we have hollywood types here too, and you can't get waterfront for much less than a million anymore. But we do have a few new subdivisions going in where you can get a 2500 sq ft house on what we call a 'city sized lot' for $248K)


----------



## RevMatt

Everywhere is expensive these days, unless you want to live in very remote locations. New townhomes in Ottawa go for 160k-180k. For a townhouse! And despite the local hot air industry, we don't have the warmth that SSI or ML's secret location do.


----------



## Bolor

They must be awfully small townhouses for that price, Rev. My son just bought one in Barhaven and that was over a quarter million. It is freehold, however and there are no management fees. They have a mix of townhouses and single dwellings crowded together with extremely narrow streets. If someone parks on the road, you can barely drive through.


----------



## Bolor

Welcome back MP. Hope all is well on the home front.


----------



## MLeh

The subdivision they're putting in across the street from us has streets so narrow that emergency services has told them that on-street parking will be forbidden because otherwise a firetruck or ambulance couldn't make it up the street. Which means we'll be getting a neighbourhood of garages with houses behind them. 

*sigh*


----------



## RevMatt

There are smallish, Bolor, but Barrhaven is also one of the more expensive parts of the city. The sign we drove past on Merivale on Saturday tells me 160k ish. And I checked with my wife, since she's the one who has an actually working memory . Seriously, Barrhaven is a big part of the cost.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh, we bought our house, which has about 3400 sq.feet, for $164,000 8 1/2 years ago. It is now valued at about $270,000 (although we still have a $117,000 mortgage remaining). Although I work from home, being a teleprofessor, I am able to walk or bike to the university in 10-15 minutes, which is convenient. So, we are happy where we are currently living.


----------



## Sonal

Saddens me sometimes that if I lived almost anywhere else, I could afford to buy. 

Ah well. I like my overpriced neighbourhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, there are parts of St.John's and the surrounding areas that have homes that are $500,000+. Mostly those in the upper ranks of the oil industry are able to afford these sorts of homes. Still, I like our cul-du-sac bordering Churchill Park.


----------



## winwintoo

You are all talking about real estate, makes me want to look for a new place. I think I've just about decided, what do you think?

http://www.brownharrisstevens.com/detail.aspx?id=364979

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Just popping in to relax from the hurly burly. Feels good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I know the Pierre Hotel and the surrounding area. It is quite the spot on the east side. Still, for $70 million US it is a bit pricey for my snack bracket.


----------



## SINC

Just home again after a wonderful sunny day. I am trying to send this east as quickly as possible Dr. G.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> MLeh, we bought our house, which has about 3400 sq.feet, for $164,000 8 1/2 years ago. It is now valued at about $270,000 (although we still have a $117,000 mortgage remaining). Although I work from home, being a teleprofessor, I am able to walk or bike to the university in 10-15 minutes, which is convenient. So, we are happy where we are currently living.


Good stuff. You've done about the same as me, except we bought our 3000+ sq ft on 1/2 an acre in 1988 for $88,000.00 and it's now valued at ... considerably more (according to the tax assessment ... about 3-4 times as much). (and no mortgage: I _hate_ owing money. I'll go without a lot of stuff just to pay off debt as quickly as possible.)

I do the 30 second commute myself - down the stairs, 'round the corner, into the office.

We should ALL live where we like to live. I enjoy going to Alberta (I travel extensively) for the sunshine and the beef, but quite frankly I couldn't really afford to live there, or anywhere but where I do. But then, neither would I want to, so it all works out quite nicely.


----------



## Ena

Good day. In for a quiet seat while my dinner cooks. Had to go to a couple of malls today but it was painless. Got parked close by, no line up at tills and a lot of what I needed was on sale.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, only 343 shopping days before Christmas. You shop early, I see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G., I bought my previous house 3 years ago for $462,000. We sold it this past fall for $575,000. 

The house was about 2100 square feet, including a finished basement. It's in a nice neighbourhood--near both a golf course and a ravine--but generally average, middle-class to upper middle class. Lots of young families, very good schools. There's some artificial inflation in price because of low availability--everything goes for multiple offers.

My current neighbourhood (where I rent) is a mix of very urban and very traditional. Condominium prices range from 200,000+ for a bachelor unit to 700,000 for a luxury suite, while houses range from 400,000 to 4,000,000.

Fortunately, the rental market is very good in this area, which means I can still live here until I can afford to buy something.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, that too is way out of my snack bracket. I grew up poor, so relatively speaking, I am far better off now than I was way back when. Still, my wife and I both have to work and we rarely, if ever, take vacations. I teach at Memorial Univ. and my wife works with a non-profit group that helps give shelter to the homeless, and people just out of prison and our one mental hospital. So, these are not high-paying sectors, but we both help humanity in our own distinct ways. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G., my ex and I had help from my parents in buying the house initially; my portion was reinvested into my rental property. Oddly enough, that place is about 3 times the size of my house, but didn't cost very much more. (The area is improving.)

Still, I hope to be able to buy something of my own in a few years.

Fortunately, the nice thing about moving a small apartment is that I've discovered that I really don't need very much space--more space is just more to clean.


----------



## Beej

Sonal said:


> more space is just more to clean.


Or not clean, depending upon your approach.


----------



## Sonal

Beej, looking around my place, it seems like it's more space for cat fur and clutter to collect. 

Still, tidying up doesn't take long. There's only so much clutter that can fit into this place.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, only 343 shopping days before Christmas. You shop early, I see.


Bah humbug!  I wait until at least July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bug Humbar! I shall have my shopping done by Easter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Off I go, too. Night, all. 9 houses lined up for Wednesday, need to rest between now and then


----------



## Ena

RevMatt. At least it sounds like there a good number of rental places for you to look at and hopefully find something that fits you needs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Fresh coffee and tea awaits thos of you already up.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Looks like I missed quite the discussion on houses. I didn't do quite as good as some of you in property buying, but the housing market out here has been going steadily up. The 1055 sq ft house I bought 5 years ago for under $90,000 is now listed at $135,000. For around these parts, that's good.


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> The subdivision they're putting in across the street from us has streets so narrow that emergency services has told them that on-street parking will be forbidden because otherwise a firetruck or ambulance couldn't make it up the street. Which means we'll be getting a neighbourhood of garages with houses behind them.
> 
> *sigh*


All of the new subdivisions out here have lots that pretty much force neighbourhoods of garages with houses behind them. The streets are wide enough to have a vehicle parked on either side and still sqeeze an energency vehicle through, but the average lot width is only about 40 feet, and the zoning bylaws require a garage. It leaves you with 2 choices: a garage with a house behind it, or a very narrowand small house with a garage beside it. The people across the street have a 2 storey house that is 1200 sq ft total (not per floor) with a single garage beside it.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all.

Ena, there does appear to be a fair amount of choice, indeed. This is a good thing. I know we'll find a place eventually, and since we have until March 1, we have lots of time. I wouldn't mind finding the right place early in the process, though


----------



## bhil

Sonal said:


> Beej, looking around my place, it seems like it's more space for cat fur and clutter to collect.
> 
> Still, tidying up doesn't take long. There's only so much clutter that can fit into this place.


Don't think the clutter will stop collecting just because you are out of room, it will just slowly consume more and more of your space until you are forced to throw it all out or buy somewhere bigger so it can gather friends. 

As for the cat hair collecting. It has been 6 months since we've had to get rid of our cats and every once in a while we still have a clump of cat fur pop out from somewhere or other. Personally, I think cat hair has the ability to spontaneously reproduce, and all it takes is one piece of hair and your house is doomed.


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> Off I go, too. Night, all. 9 houses lined up for Wednesday, need to rest between now and then


Good luck with the house hunting. I know I spent almost a year looking for something I wanted to buy, but around here there wasn't a lot of choice at the time so it was slow going.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all on another fine day. Great coffee and good friends make for a fun place to visit.


----------



## bhil

According to the FedEx tracking site, as of 7:59 this morning my new iMac was put on the truck for delivery! If I wasn't already at work, I would have probably had to call in sick. Now I have to come up with a good reason to leave.


----------



## Bolor

Good luck on the house hunting RevMatt and thanks for clearing up the Barhaven thing.
bhil, I've been thinking of ditching my G5 for a new iMac. It is so hard to find a reasonably priced webcam so I can see my granddaughter and the new iMacs have the iSight built right in.
Well I've got to get ready to travel in the impending snow storm. Wish me luck. I'm going to fill my thermos with the Bolor special in case we get stuck on the road. Everywhere along that road is "the middle of nowhere"


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, be safe and remember the Doxie Emergency Squad if you need a survival rescue.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, tell them you have a sick doxie at home. Most people don't know that a doxie is a dachshund, so unless they visit The Shang, they will let you go.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all, from the west coast. A beautiful sunny day here, filled with the sounds of construction trucks backing up across the street at the new subdivision. 

Yesterday we observed the framing of the main floor for four houses, so anticipate today we'll see the rest of these four houses being framed. 

The lots aren't all that wide and it looks like the distance from edge to edge of the houses is about 8'. Add a roof and overhang and they'll practically be touching.

(For a visualisation, think of the old cartoons where a crew of workmen arrive, all you see is a huge dust cloud with arms and hammers coming out and going back in, and then the dust cloud moves on, leaving a brand new completed house behind. Repeat 40 times and you'll have what's happening across the street.)


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh, this can't be as good as Salt Spring Island if there are subdivisions. According to the person we all know from SSI, such things do not happen there, but are a sign of urban blight. From the 8' clearance, it sounds like a typical urban/suburban subdivision...........and not Paradise as SSI has been described.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh, actually I should make an addenda to my last post. If this subdivision is a gated community, and is able to keep out certain people (e.g., people with children, people without jobs, people with doxies, etc) then it could be somewhat like SSI, without the best weather in the Northern Hemisphere. Maybe you are #2???


----------



## Ena

Good morning as another west coaster wanders in. Stayed up way past my bedtime to watch a movie and couldn't get to sleep for ages. So much for being on vacation and getting out of routine. 
Mleh, great picture you conjure of the construction in your neighbourhood.
Zoning laws for distances between houses have been lowered over the years here as I suspect they have in other places too. I checked with City Hall when a new house was being built next door to mine as it looked awfully close to the property line. Another thing that's going on is the tearing down of an existing house and two or more going up in it's place.


----------



## bhil

Bolor said:


> Good luck on the house hunting RevMatt and thanks for clearing up the Barhaven thing.
> bhil, I've been thinking of ditching my G5 for a new iMac. It is so hard to find a reasonably priced webcam so I can see my granddaughter and the new iMacs have the iSight built right in.
> Well I've got to get ready to travel in the impending snow storm. Wish me luck. I'm going to fill my thermos with the Bolor special in case we get stuck on the road. Everywhere along that road is "the middle of nowhere"


I wasn't really thinking of the iSight as one of the motivating factors for the upgrade, but my wife is looking forward to it so she can talk face to face with her brother in Edmonton, who just bought an iMac G5 before Christmas with the build in iSight. Now that I think about it, maybe the iSight is a good thing, now I can tease him "face-to"face" about not waiting until after Christmas to buy his Mac.


----------



## bhil

Oh, and have a safe trip.


----------



## MLeh

Dr. G - we're just not quite as 'exclusive' as SSI. Comes from better access, and the construction is a result of gradually turning into a bedroom community of the Big Smoke.

But our weather IS better


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh, not sure what/where is the "Big Smoke". Not sure how you could have better weather than SSI if SSI has the best weather in all of the Northern Hemisphere. Still, I have never been to SSI, and I have only been to Victoria and Sannich in that area of BC, so I can't say who has the better weather.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> MLeh, not sure what/where is the "Big Smoke".


Big Smoke AKA Vancouver.



> Not sure how you could have better weather than SSI if SSI has the best weather in all of the Northern Hemisphere. Still, I have never been to SSI, and I have only been to Victoria and Sannich in that area of BC, so I can't say who has the better weather.


There's lies, damned lies and statistics. 

We claim to get less rain, same temperatures, and more sunshine.

But Salt Spring doesn't have an official weather station (getting theirs from Victoria), and neither do we ... so it's very much perception, isn't it?


----------



## Moscool

Howdy ya'll

Sweating on a proposal due tomorrow afternoon but morning busy with clients, so here we go 6 hours of sleep left and counting down...

Forget the hot choc: I'm on LBV Port!


----------



## SINC

Hey Moscool, glad to hear from you. If the morning is going to be that busy, maybe toss the LBV and hit the bed!


----------



## Moscool

Very wise Sinc. I've actually been on 'slow burn'... Getting close to 1a.m., presentation at last has a vague shape. Should be easy (ha!) to finish after lunch...

I now need 15 mins of mindless TV to unwind and off to bed.


----------



## Moscool

Another thing: Bach kept me going all evening. Baroque music IS soothing, especially church music...


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Moscool. I suggest herbal tea. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh, all I can tell you is what I was told by someone who is NEVER wrong, incorrect, misguided or misjudged.


----------



## winwintoo

Mleh - is it the sunshine coast?

margaret


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Another thing: Bach kept me going all evening. Baroque music IS soothing, especially church music...


Maybe you will have to change your signature from "Bop 'til you drop" to "Bach 'til you drop."


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Mleh - is it the sunshine coast?
> 
> margaret


Shhh... nobody knows we're here. They think it's part of the island


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Time for a cuppa, and then a chapter of my current book followed by lights out. Night all and you too Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## bhil

It's late for me to be posting, but after a night of running around doing other things, I finally got a chance to come home and set up my new iMac. Of course the first thing I had to do is come and post here. Overall first impression is that everything is snappy. I haven't played with much yet, just poked around and took a few snapshots with the photo booth for fun, but I don't think I'll regret my purchase. 

Tomorrow evening will start the arduous task of transferring stuff over from my Powerbook, and old Dell into its new home.

Good night all, see you in the morning.


----------



## Ena

bhil. Good self-control there on not playing around for long on your new iMac 

Good night from the west coast where I'm glad the election will be over soon so I won't get late evening phone calls from party 'boiler rooms' with all kinds of noise in the background so I can barely hear them and the caller pronounces my last name incorrectly.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Up early, faced with triyng to decide whether it is safe to drive in for our house viewing day. Freezing rain through the night, although it is only normal rain now. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. RevMatt, my suggestion is "why take the risk?". Be safe, my friend.


----------



## Beej

Morning. It is now hump day. Enjoy.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Well even though my wife has yet to touch the new iMac, she already had her first "Mac moment". Last night as I took it out of the box and set it up, she watched as I typed in a few things in the initial setup screens, and then I started showing her the new programs (ie Safari instaead on Explorer). She stopped me and said "Are you serious, that's it? It's set up already? Shouldn't there be more?" I said nope and promptly logged on to ehMac.


----------



## bhil

Ena: you just live in the wrong part of the country. We have had only one call regarding the upcoming election . . . and we weren't even home at the time.

Of course maybe you're in the right part of the country, because our votes out here don't seem to count for much.


----------



## Cameo

When asked why I like Mac the first answer is always ...because it is easier.

Good morning everyone......coffee and tea is hot and I left some muffins on the counter for anyone who wants some.

Just don't tell my boss I am sneaking in here...........


----------



## bhil

RevMatt: when we had our freezing rain on the weekend, I took one look outside and said it's not worth it to drive anywhere. Remember your driving in the icy conditions is only a small part of the risk. Everyone else that is out driving is much more of a risk. It wasn't a risk I really wanted to take with my daughter in the car.


----------



## bhil

Cameo, we would never tell. We wouldn't want him to do anything foolish like try and stop you from coming. If he did that, we might have to send the doxies after him, and that would not be a pretty sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Cameo. Tell your boss that you Shang-moments are by doctor's order..................Dr.G's order.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, attack doxies are not used for revenge. They are highly trained killers used to protect and, if need be, fight to the death.


----------



## Cameo

Well, really.......my boss is great and things are slow........so all he really cares about is that I get my job done and since I am waaaaaaaaaay ahead there really is not a problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, tell his about the "Waaaaaaaayyy of the Doxie", and he should be fine.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to another fine day.

Thanks for the coffee and muffins Cameo.

Congrats on your new Mac bhil. You make me jealous! 

Stay off the ice RevMatt, it's not worth the risk.

Glad to know doxies are not vengeful Dr. G.


----------



## Cameo

Someone I know had to visit a client yesterday way out in the country - driveway was long with ditches alongside and icy as we had freezing rain here for most of the day. He got there and home fine, only to have a tree branch go through his rear window just as soon as he parked the car.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all!!!

MP Jr. Jr was born yesterday at 4:39 PM and weighed in at 8 lbs, 1 1/2 oz.

Mom and baby are doing fine.

Back to the hospital.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations MP!


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC

Finally! I had been saving that graphic forever.


----------



## Beej

Congratulations MP!
Nice graphic Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, MP. So long as mom and baby are doing well, that is the best news yet.


----------



## Cameo

Hey MP! Congratulations! I am so happy for you and Mrs MP.


----------



## bhil

Congrats MP and Mrs MP! All the long waiting paid off, and to hear that everyone is doing fine makes things all the better.


----------



## Ena

Welcome to the world MP jr #2. 
Thanks for checking in MP.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> MP Jr. Jr was born yesterday at 4:39 PM and weighed in at 8 lbs, 1 1/2 oz.
> 
> Mom and baby are doing fine.
> 
> Back to the hospital.


Congratulations!!

8 lbs eh - he'll be able to help shovel snow on the way home from the hospital   

Glad to hear everyone is doing fine, take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Not to take away from MP's big news, but I just got back from our latest ultrasound where we found out that our May arrival is going to be a boy!!

Now I just have to get bhil Jr by my wife as a name.


----------



## SINC

I guess times have changed, but we never knew what the new arrival would be until the very day of birth. I recall what a rush and surprise that was.

Sadly, I feel today's "peeking" is spoiling the mystery of life for younger couples.

Guess I am just old fashioned.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov to you as well, bhil. Actually, MP is going to name his son Marc Pluto, in honor of me guessing the date and time of the birth, and the planet Pluto, after the launch of the Pluto probe. When Marc Patrick is 9 years old, info from this probe will be coming back to Earth. You could do the same, you know. There are not enough Marc's in this world. Just a thought. Of course, Brutus Horatio Ignatius Leopold is also a fine name, bhil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sinc, you are old fashioned. Still, you are a fine person, which is what counts in an older brother and friend.


----------



## SINC

I am still waiting to hear that Bolor made it safely to Kap and back.


----------



## Cameo

Babies everywhere! Congrats. My sister is expecting her first in about 11 weeks. She has been sick throughout the whole pregnancy so far and has had a scare with bleeding so this may be an only child.

Sinc, Bolor will be fine - the ingredients for his bolor special are all set up and ready to go for when he pops in.


----------



## Bolor

MP, Mrs.MP, MPjr. congrats all the way around. I'm glad everything came out all right 

bhil, I have to agree with Sinc that not knowing and being happy that all toes and fingers are accounted for was a real rush ... even for our first grandchild. Knowing ahead of time has it's advantages too though. You won't have to decide on girl's names.  In any event, congratulations are in order.


----------



## Bolor

Made it back Ok.:clap: The roads were a bit wonkie but visibility was good and not too much traffic. A lot of trucks, though, don't seem to care if road conditions are good or bad. They just drive fast and pass with solid lines anyways.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Cameo for preparing the Bolor Special today. Much appreciated.


----------



## Beej

A good day concentrating on not slipping on Ottawa's sidewalks. A round of Stellas to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not being the most coordinated person in the Northern Hemisphere, I hate ice, be it under foot or when driving. Be careful one and all. There are just so many doxies in the Doxie Emergency Squad. The pups are still in training.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Not to take away from MP's big news, but I just got back from our latest ultrasound where we found out that our May arrival is going to be a boy!!
> 
> Now I just have to get bhil Jr by my wife as a name.


Think nothing of it.

Congratulations on the new little fella bhil.


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> Think nothing of it.
> 
> Congratulations on the new little fella bhil.


And thank you all for the well wishes.

I couldn't be happier. And I consider myself very lucky and fortunate.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, when do we get to see pics of little Marc Pluto???


----------



## SINC

Glad to see you made a safe trip Bolor. Really.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ever wonder where the word Hot Dog came from?

It all started in the late 1800's with Harry Mosley Stevens at the Polo Grounds in Manhattan, New York City. The Giants were hot on the field and Harry was selling hot sausages in buns. He called them Dachshund Sausages because of their resemblance to the short legged, long bodied dachshund.

In the mid 1890's, cartoonist T.A. Dorgan had a problem spelling the German breed of dog. So he called them "Hot Dog." In the mid 1890s Yale students began calling them dogs and According to the October 19, 1895, edition of the Yale Record, Students were seen “Munching on Hotdogs”

The Coney Island Chamber of Commerce ruled that the sausage dog cannot be called a hot dog in 1913. They were afraid that people would think that they were made from dog meat. That idea was quickly disproved. And one Coney island restaurant on the boardwalk popularized the modern Hotdog, it was none other than “Nathans”.

Oh and by the way, to make matters more confusing, the Dachshund breed of dog is still sometimes called a hot dog.


----------



## Beej

That and finding out that 'pundit' is another east Indian word that slipped into English has made this a very educational day. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Dr. G., time to relax with my book.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. A dark morning at 7AM and VERY windy. Still, at 2C, no snow...........................yet.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. I've got my mug of coffee and am ready to face the day.


----------



## Cameo

Beej has his coffee, I have my tea and there is plenty more for anyone who wants some.

Roads here are still slippy - my car was frozen to the ground this morning and required a bit of back and forthing to get loose. Since I was already running late this didn't impress me at all! Made it to work JUST on time and I just hate being late.


----------



## RevMatt

mmmm Tea. Morning, all! Survived a very long day of house hunting yesterday, but we had a complete reversal of fortunes, and actually found more than one that we want. I shall be making an offer on one in half an hour or so. If that doesn't work, that are a couple of other options that are nearly as nice. 'tis a good place to be in.
So, a morning tea-toast to happy house moments, and surviving the freezing rain coated streets.


----------



## Beej

Good luck RevMatt! Welcome to the black hole.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all. Another busy day ahead of me so I figured I'm popping in for my daily fix, and a quick cup of Bolor Special.


----------



## RevMatt

Beej, if this offer is accepted, I shall be just inches from the highway in Nepean. Escape should be easy, if necessary  Seriously, we really, really like Ottawa, and we have lived in many different cities. Not that we've lived in Ottawa yet, but you know what I mean. Looking forward very much to not having to drive for an hour any time we want to do anything.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> I guess times have changed, but we never knew what the new arrival would be until the very day of birth. I recall what a rush and surprise that was.
> 
> Sadly, I feel today's "peeking" is spoiling the mystery of life for younger couples.
> 
> Guess I am just old fashioned.


We waitied to find out until birth for our daughter. I was sure it was going to be a girl, so I wasn't as surprised as my wife who was sure it was a boy ("I'm the mother, I know") When the doctor said it's a lovely baby girl, my wife's first words were, "Are you sure?".

As for names, when our daughter was born we had one girl's name and aone boy's name picked out. Now we don't have to scramble picking another name as we still have our boy's name picked from last time.


----------



## bhil

Bolor said:


> MP, Mrs.MP, MPjr. congrats all the way around. I'm glad everything came out all right
> 
> bhil, I have to agree with Sinc that not knowing and being happy that all toes and fingers are accounted for was a real rush ... even for our first grandchild. Knowing ahead of time has it's advantages too though. You won't have to decide on girl's names.  In any event, congratulations are in order.


When my wife called her mother, she was told adamently, several times, that she didn't want to know. After about half an hour on the phone discussing other completely unrelated things, her mother burst out "OK, will you just tell me already!"


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> Beej has his coffee, I have my tea and there is plenty more for anyone who wants some.
> 
> Roads here are still slippy - my car was frozen to the ground this morning and required a bit of back and forthing to get loose. Since I was already running late this didn't impress me at all! Made it to work JUST on time and I just hate being late.


Things are still pretty slippery out this way too from our weekend rain. I actually slipped and fell getting off the bus on my way to work this morning. And unfortunately, the weather doesn't look like it is goign to do anything to help change the conditions.


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> mmmm Tea. Morning, all! Survived a very long day of house hunting yesterday, but we had a complete reversal of fortunes, and actually found more than one that we want. I shall be making an offer on one in half an hour or so. If that doesn't work, that are a couple of other options that are nearly as nice. 'tis a good place to be in.
> So, a morning tea-toast to happy house moments, and surviving the freezing rain coated streets.


That's great. We will all keep our fingers crossed for your first offer, even though you already have backups prepared.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Beej, if this offer is accepted, I shall be just inches from the highway in Nepean. Escape should be easy, if necessary  Seriously, we really, really like Ottawa, and we have lived in many different cities. Not that we've lived in Ottawa yet, but you know what I mean. Looking forward very much to not having to drive for an hour any time we want to do anything.


I have yet to find a Canadian city I wouldn't live in, but Ottawa is one of the better ones. Now, with less humid summers, less sloppy winters and fresher air it could be my #1 pick!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. A cool day here but still very little snow. 

I did not mean to diminish your joy at knowing you will have a son bhil. I was just remembering simpler times when such things were not even possible. We had no choice back then and I wonder what we might have done had we been given that opportunity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, one and all. I hope the freezing rain does not come here, because it is pouring outside but it is just over 4C.

I am glad that everyone is liking our tea and coffee these days. We here at the Cafe Chez Marc respect and appreciate our customers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, re your comment that you would want less "humid summers, less sloppy winters and fresher air", we have little humidity during the summer here in St.John's, and the air is great, if you like ocean breezes. As for the "sloppy winters", I guess we lose out on that count.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations on finding your house, RevMatt. 

I have my fingers crossed that it all goes well.


----------



## Bolor

I have to go to Ottawa this week-end and am not looking forward to the drive. I'll keep an eye on Environment Canada and pick the best day to go. So far it's looking like Monday, but yesterday it was looking like Sunday. Things can change pretty quickly weather-wise. At least I got a good set of winter tires this year, so that will help


----------



## Bolor

Would your hopeful place near the huge Ikea in Nepean, RevMatt? Or is it near the Bayshore mall? In any event, that is a pretty nice area. Hope all goes well.


----------



## RevMatt

Bolor said:


> Would your hopeful place near the huge Ikea in Nepean, RevMatt? Or is it near the Bayshore mall? In any event, that is a pretty nice area. Hope all goes well.


Mere blocks from IKEA. I would almost be able to carry the flat packs home by hand. Now if only the landlord were home, or would return my message...

Be very careful on your drive, Bolor. Once you get to this part of it, anyways, there is so much thawing and freezing going on that driving can be an adventure. Fortunately, the plowing budget has not yet been used up, though, so there is a lot of work being put into keeping the roads as clear as possible.


----------



## RevMatt

bhil, my wife felt very strongly that she wanted a girl. So we asked to be told, because she felt she would need some time to adjust if she were to have a boy. Since she got her girl the first time 'round, we may not ask if/when there is a second time. We didn't, however, tell anyone. Not even our parents.


----------



## bhil

Neither of us had a great want for a boy or girl either way, all we wanted was a healthy baby. Probably the biggest driving factor of finding out this time was that our new house will be done a few months before the baby is born, and once we move in, we don't want to have to do any redecorating/rennovating for a long time to come (we did enough in our current house.)


----------



## Ena

Mmm. Good coffee in here, up to it's usual standard. Can't remember ever having a bad one come to think of it. 
RevMatt. Good to hear about the successful housing hunt.
Safe trips to all those having to drive in adverse conditions.
Having friends over tonight for dinner. So hard to arrange a time when we have different days off. Being on vacation makes it easier to set a date and break bread together. Better get a move on and do some dust bunny hunting with the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, the day we serve a bad cup of coffee in the Cafe Chez Marc is the day I sell the place to Starbucks or Tim's, because they have wanted to get into this area for years. Of course, they would actually charge you for your drinks, and our homemade muffins, bagels, cookies are far superior to their assorted "goodies".


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

Hi Doctor G! Thanks for the Al Franken Tip, I was able to borrow Lying Liars and will put my name on the list for that other one, what was it... oh, the Truth~! haha Guess Lies will set me up just fine! I am laughin my butt off, seriously. Some of the jokes I will miss I think, just because I only ever took Canadian History, I will enjoy checking out anything I don't fully understand!


----------



## Dr.G.

VC, my wife makes it a point to get me his books as soon as they come out. If you really want a laugh, get his "Why Not Me?" which chronicles his mythical rise to the US presidency.


----------



## Beej

I missed my 1000th post. At least the pressure's off for saying something profound.


----------



## SINC

Not to worry, I've missed quite a few of those so-called "milestone" posts.


----------



## Cameo

There is a saying.............better late than never...........come on Beej - you CAN do it!


----------



## MLeh

What's the big deal with round numbers anyway?


----------



## SINC

No big deal, that's why I forget them most times.


----------



## Cameo

It is probably the same as with age........30......40.....50 etc all seem to be more noticeable than say 34, 42, etc. Not a goal exactly, more of a milestone I think.


----------



## Beej

One should not look to milestones, lest they count their success in stones.

That's all I got. I should start working on my 2000 statement. Don't know which will hit first, 30 years or 2000 posts, but 2000 posts seems more important.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's the spirit, Beej. "Never say die". Soon, #2000 shall roll on by just like Old Man River. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Soon, #2000 shall roll on by just like Old Man River. Paix, mon ami.


Hopefully not just like #1000 though.  

-Cheers


----------



## Sonal

Why is it, that after making a point all week to eat more regularly, and consume more healthy foods, including fresh veggies and whole grains and good protein sources, that I am coming down with a cold?

Sigh.

I'm going to have to start making my chicken-soup substitute: egg drop soup with noodles.


----------



## Beej

Only fried, deep fried and meat-based foods can save you. If not, it would at least be fun.


----------



## Sonal

Yes... perhaps I should forego my dinner plans for wrap full of grilled vegetables, hummus and a little feta, and substitute that key lime pie sitting in my fridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, go for the healthy food until the Doxie Emergency Squad brings you some homemade chicken soup.


----------



## Sonal

Please send some Kleenex with the doxies, Dr.G.... That was a spicy wrap I made.


----------



## Bolor

Sonal, "they" say that you have to drink plenty of fluids. Now if they happen to be of the alcoholic family, the fluids may not help your cold, but at least you won't care


----------



## Sonal

Bolor, do you think it counts as "good for you" if you mix your alcohol with orange juice for Vitamin C?


----------



## Beej

Screwdrivers are ALWAYS good for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. I hope Life is treating you a bit better tomorrow. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Now, about that key-lime pie?


----------



## SINC

Bolor, so glad you made the trip safely. Welcome home.

And drive carefully to Ottawa. I hate having to worry about you!


----------



## Sonal

SINC, you'll be happy to know that I did not eat the key lime pie for dinner. 

So there is plenty for sharing, if you would like a piece.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> SINC, you'll be happy to know that I did not eat the key lime pie for dinner.
> 
> So there is plenty for sharing, if you would like a piece.


A generous offer to be sure Sonal, and being that key lime pie is one of my favourites, I accept, but only a tiny slice. One must always be aware of one's diet commitments.

Oh what the heck! I'll take a full serving.

But just this once.


----------



## Sonal

In that case SINC, a full slice for you.

And since friends never let friends eat alone, that means _another_ slice for me.


----------



## SINC

Darn I just knew you were going to get the better end of the deal!


----------



## Ena

Good company and good food tonight at my house and maybe just enough wine in me to be over the limit to be typing  
Good health and good night to all.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. TGIF


----------



## Cameo

TGIF - I agree.

Woke up feeling more cheerful today.......looks like my son's lay off may only be for a couple of weeks.......since he helps pay rent and hydro this was a major problem, besides the banks refusals to help out. "Yes, what you are trying to do is logical and intelligent and our answer is no" Sigh...............
Oh well, figure something else out.

My kids are great.......they know things are tough and they are the first to offer to help - I am very proud of them. My son, when I told him that I was sorry but I needed help (it took me a year to say so, my income dropped by $1000.00 and my rent went up $400.00, I was out of work for a year when my bosses son wanted his girlfriend to have my position .......)......the first thing out of his mouth was...."all you had to do was tell me Mom, so no problem."


----------



## bhil

Good morning all! I would say TGIF too, but Friday just means more work for me as my weekends are spent preparing for the other house. I'll be very happy in a month when we move, and even more happy in about two months when we have finished off the outstanding work on the house that won't be done when we move in.


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> ...My kids are great.......they know things are tough and they are the first to offer to help - I am very proud of them. My son, when I told him that I was sorry but I needed help (it took me a year to say so, my income dropped by $1000.00 and my rent went up $400.00, I was out of work for a year when my bosses son wanted his girlfriend to have my position .......)......the first thing out of his mouth was...."all you had to do was tell me Mom, so no problem."


This reflects 100% back on how they were brought up and what a great mother you are. It's just proves everyhting we knew all along here in the Shang.


----------



## bhil

bhil said:


> When my wife called her mother, she was told adamently, several times, that she didn't want to know. After about half an hour on the phone discussing other completely unrelated things, her mother burst out "OK, will you just tell me already!"


Last night my wife mentioned that even though her mother wanted to know, her father didn't and has forbidden anyone to tell him. So it looks like there are still a few "old school" people out there after all.


----------



## Beej

Cameo said:


> My kids are great.......they know things are tough and they are the first to offer to help - I am very proud of them. My son, when I told him that I was sorry but I needed help (it took me a year to say so, my income dropped by $1000.00 and my rent went up $400.00, I was out of work for a year when my bosses son wanted his girlfriend to have my position .......)......the first thing out of his mouth was...."all you had to do was tell me Mom, so no problem."


Good to hear. 

I always liked that general message in the movie About a Boy. It's not my style, but I can see the sense in close-knit friend and family safety nets. Life's filled with too many surprises to manage alone.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. bhil it is good to know that I am not the only dinosaur in The Shang. Cameo, you are blessed with a fine son. Congrats on raising him to be so.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks - I am very proud of my sons. Life has not been the easiest for them - but all the worry and stress has been worth it. The steady for them has been that they have always known that I love them and will always be there for them regardless of what they do.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Still in negotiations about the house. Now looking like we may not be able to work a deal. Very frustrating, since I am supposed to be paid enough to live in a certain kind of house in the community I am working. (Part of the compensation for very low salary). This isn't even close to the community, but the best we can do distance wise and still afford, and it's not quite as much house as it is supposed to be either. And still we can't seem to stretch ourselves or the landlady far enough to find a place to meet in the middle. Sigh. We have other options, but they are all MUCH smaller.

Did I miss baby news in all of my busyness?


----------



## Ena

Cameo. What a good lad you have raised. Strength to you in this latest setback.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you are a fine example of "The Way of the Doxie" -- honest, loyal, friendly, dedicated, strong in spirit, loving as a mother and mate, courageous in difficult situations, and unafraid to meet whatever is at the end of the badger hole. I am honored to call you my friend. 

PS Tell Gracie that she is also a very special person to all of us here in The Shang, and that her pain/triumphs are ours as well. Merci.


----------



## Bolor

Yes RevMatt, you missed it. MaxPower had a boy (i think) at just over 8 pounds and bhil found out that they are expecting a boy. Good news all around.
Sorry to hear your house hunting woes continue but this too will pass.


----------



## Bolor

Cameo, you obviously did something right by your children. When they return the love that is given them it is really appreciated. They are a reflection of you.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks so much for all the nice words............as usual, I find that when things are tough something - either words or actions, of others, are a real boost. My sons actions made me proud and yes, I guess I do want to brag about his actions, I am proud of him........but everyone's words help boost the spirits when everything else seems so hard. It always seems to be that when one thing goes screwy everything else just seems to jump right on board and things become overwhelming.......then something, as stated above, brings a light to the tunnel and you realize that you can keep plodding forward..........so thank you it is appreciated and I thank you for your friendship.


----------



## Beej

Slow posting day, I guess a lot is going on in the real world. Not for me though. Family troubles are thankfully in a lull.

Couldn't rent the movies I wanted to, but I'll try again tomorrow. Other than that, a beer and channel-surf night. 

I haven't been reading outside of work for a while, so maybe I'll try that again this weekend. I find my dreams get more mundane the less I read.


----------



## MLeh

Slow day here too. But I'm not going to complain - the skies have cleared completely and the sun is shining and it's a lovely, lovely day. Bunnies are out frolicking in the back yard, and I've spotted some new little babies hiding in the bushes. Crocuses are up in the back, and snowdrops in the front.

Expect my daughter home from school in 10 minutes or so, and I'm planning to sit down with her and we'll have a couple of mugs of cocoa and a cookie or two fresh (just out of the oven a minute ago) and I'll find out how her day of highschool went.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fast-paced evening here at the Doxie Ranch. The pups got into the living room for the first time, and they went wild with their new found freedom. No destruction, peeing/pooping, but loads of scampering about every which way. Think of trying to catch a greased pig.................only this was more difficult. 

Still, as my wife said, "It was a hoot".


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

That must have been quite a sight, more fun than a living room fulla Doxies!


----------



## Dr.G.

Vinnie, it looked like an silent movie of the Keystone Cops, with everyone running about trying to catch them.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Fast-paced evening here at the Doxie Ranch. The pups got into the living room for the first time, and they went wild with their new found freedom. No destruction, peeing/pooping, but loads of scampering about every which way. Think of trying to catch a greased pig.................only this was more difficult.
> 
> Still, as my wife said, "It was a hoot".


I guess you will now have to rename it Deliving room Dr. G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, now you should headline on the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. May tomorrow bring you some sunshine and serenity. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Nighters Dr. G.

It is still early here, so I will heat up a bowl of home made stew, pour a glass of good red, and hit my recliner for a movie.

Good night all, and you too Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## Cameo

Goodnight Dr. G, Sinc, everyone...........thanks for cheering me up. Tomorrow looks much better.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to the weekend. I finally beat Dr. G. into the Shang one morning. Coffee's on while I go for an early walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, one and all. Thanks for the coffee, Sinc.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

Dr.G. said:


> it looked like a silent movie of the Keystone Cops, with everyone running about trying to catch them.


 I can hear the music now!


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Tired. Long night. Will explain later. I think we have a house settled now, though. For sure. I think. Grah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vinnie, we took all of the pups out back in the backyard. They had been outside once before, when it was 13C. Today, it is about 2C and we had an inch or light snow overnight. Talk about dashing around wildly. Tasmanian devils, one and all.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

I had a funny thought.

Do you suppose Canadian Tire employees get Canadian Tire money with their paycheque?


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I had a funny thought.
> 
> Do you suppose Canadian Tire employees get Canadian Tire money with their paycheque?


Morning Sonal. Did you think it was funny odd, or funny ha ha?


----------



## Ena

Good morning everybody. 
Dr. G., that's an awful lot of feet to clean up after the doxies were outside or have you trained them to wipe their feet at the door?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, they come in walking over a towel, and they come directly into the kitchen, so a bit of wet paw prints is no problem to clean up. They are snoozing this afternoon after their first snow romp.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal. Did you think it was funny odd, or funny ha ha?


I think it's all in the delivery, SINC.


----------



## Carex

Yes, the muddy paw print, curse of the pet owner. Of course I only have 2 dogs and they are easy to intercept. Not a teeming mass of multitudes!


----------



## RevMatt

So, I was out last night for the first time in decades, just visiting with some friends. The kind of thing that we will soon be able to do as a family, now that we have a house almost 100% secured in Ottawa. I headed home around 1:30, with a stop for gas and coffee, just as the blizzard was starting. Just outside of the city, I saw from the median headlight spinning over and over from what was obviously a car rolling, and, judging by the height, airborn.
So, I stopped, hopped out, and ran towards the car. Some other good citizen was a few steps ahead of me, and got the door open, shouted at me to call 911, which I did. Turned out the driver was not really hurt, and it further turned out that this was likely the result of the fact that he was so incredibly drunk. He demonstrated his condition by trying repeatedly to a) run out into traffic; b) steal the other person's car; and c) punch us out. The other guy got the brunt of the punching, as I was on the phone, so less able to haul him back out of traffic. Besides, it wasn't my car he was trying to steal . After the first two rounds of punching, the moron proceeded to strip to nothing but his underwear. The snow was flying pretty thickly by this time, and while not super cold it was, you know, snowing. Anywho, we ended up sitting on the guy for a while to get him to settle, whilst we waited for the calvary. They showed up, he was taken off, we made statements, yadda yadda. (The back seat of a cop car has NO leg room, for the record. Better not break the law if you are tall!) The grand adventure took an hour, which wasn't a big deal, but the unfortunate consequence was that I was now driving home in brutal snow, so it took ages. Got home at 5. Yuck. Anywho, that was my adventure, and why I was in such rough shape this morning.
Likely going to court to deal with the assault charges against the guy, too. Fun all around!


----------



## Beej

Quite a night! At least no one seems to have gotten hurt, but hopefully your time and money won't be wasted in court for trying to be a good semaritan.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, that is quite a story. I am waiting to hear that this man is going to sue the two of you for brutality....................and just watch..........he will win!!!!! In that the Canadian average for killing someone while driving drunk is a year's probation and a suspended drivers license, his lawsuit should net him a cool million from you both. I hope you have a nice nest egg tucked away somewhere.

Seriously, you were both responsible citizens, and in the end, that is what counts.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, the reality about drunk driving penalties is no doubt why the Police wanted to be sure we knew about our ability to have him charged with assault.  Since I was talking to 911 when he attacked me, it will be recorded on their tape as I say something like "buddy, how about you stop hitting me now, please?". So I figure I am safe. And there was one other person around to see the initial attack on the other guy who stopped, so I don't think we personally are in any trouble. I suspect, more to the point, that he will plea bargain, and we will never have to go do the witness stand thing. But we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, hopefully he will get some real jail time. He was lucky that he did not kill himself, or someone else in his SUV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to start getting more sleep before Monday, since I have a feeling that the election will not be called for the Liberals 12 minutes after the polls close in Ontario. BC is 5 1/2 hours from us here in St.John's, and this should be a close election. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. I hope that your spirits are up in the polls today. You have my vote for "Mother of the Year". Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Dr. G., sleep well. Hope I don't beat you to The Shang tomorrow as I am tired after today's efforts.

Don't wake me until around 8 please.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm up. For a while now.

It seems that our new guy is a bit of a night owl. He sleeps through the day and is up all night. Makes Mommy and I very tired.

Now where's that coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Brunch is being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, we have your special coffee ready for you and your wife. We also offer baby sitting services. A doxie pup is just the thing to help a newborn go to sleep at night. I think it is the fact that doxies love to cuddle and keep each other warm. Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Good morning. My attempt to sleep until 8 vanished when I awoke at 5 instead, so I dropped by for brunch after reading the morning dailies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Sinc. The "morning dailies" were used for paper training the doxies. Sorry. We do have a copy of Pravda, and I think that you shall like the headlines -- "Общенациональная ежедневная газета"


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

For some reason, I have been constantly hungry for the last few days. Can I get a basket of muffins to tide me over for today?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Good morning, Sinc. The "morning dailies" were used for paper training the doxies. Sorry. We do have a copy of Pravda, and I think that you shall like the headlines -- "???????????????? ?????????? ??????"


Does that translate to "cold enough to freeze the nuts off a steel bridge"?

That's a description of cold I learned while living in Edmonton - the coldest place on earth    

I'm awake, I don't have a headache, I think I slept well - now what. It's been a while since I felt like this   

Thanks for the coffee, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, Margaret, we shall keep the coffee and fresh muffins flowing this morning for both of you.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Does that translate to "cold enough to freeze the nuts off a steel bridge"?


"Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey" is more common here though. 

And there is a very interesting story behind that saying, and it's NOT what you might think!


----------



## Beej

Sounds like an interesting story, Sinc.

This morning was a beautiful crisp winter day. I enjoyed a nice walk to the grocery store. Now the sloppy mess is starting to re-emerge, so I'll stay indoors.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Sounds like an interesting story, Sinc.


Although it is only legend, it is interesting so here it is:

Every sailing ship had to have cannon for protection. Cannon of the times required round iron cannonballs. The master wanted to store the cannon-balls such that they could be of instant use when needed, yet not roll around the gun deck. The solution was to stack them up in a square based pyramid next to the cannon. The top level of the stack had one ball, the next level down had four, the next had nine, the next had sixteen, and so on. Four levels would provide a stack of 30 cannonballs. The only real problem was how to keep the bottom level from sliding out from under the weight of the higher levels. To do this, they devised a small brass plate ("brass monkey") with one rounded indentation for each cannonball in the bottom layer. Brass was used because the cannonballs wouldn't rust to the"brass monkey", but would rust to an iron one.
When temperature falls, brass contracts in size faster than iron. As it got cold on the gun decks, the indentations in the brass monkey would get smaller than the iron cannonballs they were holding. If the temperature got cold enough, the bottom layer would pop out of the indentations spilling the entire pyramid over the deck. Thus it was, quite literally, "cold enough to freeze the balls off a "brass monkey."

The real truth is that no one knows how the expression came into common use.


----------



## Beej

You were right. Not at all what I was thinking. Thanks for the story, it was surprisingly G-rated!


----------



## nussajane

*Two dollar bills*

I am going to scrutineer tomorrow and my husband asked me if I had a pocketful of $2 bills. We explained to the younger folk why and that led us to why there were no $2 bills in Saskatchewan when we were there in the 1960s to 1980s. The bill bought a vote or a prostitute so if you had one in your wallet you were either bought off or a pro. I remember visiting Alberta and seeing the bills and thinking how strange they looked. We saw them occasionally in the summer when the tourists drove through. Another funny thing, when were talking about the $2 bill to the 23-year-olds here in Ontario they could not remember the bill at all, so the coin has been in circulation for a long time.


----------



## Sonal

Hmm... I'm only 28, and I still remember what the 2 dollar bill looks like. 

I did a quick check--the toonie has been in circulation for 10 years. (It's coming up on its 10th anniversary next month.)


----------



## Dr.G.

I saved a batch of $1 and $2 bills, with consecutive serial numbers, way back when they were going out of circulation.


----------



## Beej

Good investment. Better yet would have been buying the uncut sheets of bills. Those are probably worth a mint (groan) now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, you are correct. Uncut sheets of bills are always worth more than their counterpart when cut. The same goes for stamps, unless the actual sending and cancellation of the stamp is what makes it valuable.


----------



## Dr.G.

A year ago today, St.John's received 61cm of snow. Shut the city down for nearly two days. Today, we have hurricane force winds 100-130kph) roaring over us.........but there is only a cm or two of snow on the ground.

Back in 1984, we had about 25cm of snow blown about by 100+kph winds. The drifts were between 3-5 meters high depending on the location here in St.John's.


----------



## Beej

Dr. G, I still want to visit St. John's one day...one fine summer day.

The look of rocky coast and hills appeals to me. I found Vancounver Island to be quite beautiful but, for me, the trees got in the way. I want to walk over hills without having to dig through forest, and not see the vistas and get ticks. For now though, I've got a forest of concrete outside my balcony.


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> You were right. Not at all what I was thinking. Thanks for the story, it was surprisingly G-rated!


But Sinc was pulling our leg - the story he told, while widely circulated, is not true!

A google of "brass monkey" will turn up that an other stories.

The steel bridge reference is more relevant in my opinion - that steel bridge in Edmonton always sounded like it was going to rattle apart on a warm day. On a cold day, I was sure it would snap  

Margaret


----------



## Beej

It's good to have a G-rated version, you know, for kids. 

Having lived in Edmonton and Winnipeg, I can confidently tell Edmontonians that, while their winters are cold, it's called Winterpeg for a reason.

http://www.on.ec.gc.ca/weather/winners/element.cfm
http://www.on.ec.gc.ca/weather/winners/element.cfm

Of course nowadays, everything's warmer. When I was a kid...


----------



## nussajane

"I did a quick check--the toonie has been in circulation for 10 years. (It's coming up on its 10th anniversary next month.)"

So a 23- yr-old should remember them. Perhaps I misunderstood the look of great concentration on the boyfriend's face. He often has that look. Maybe life itself confuses him.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. 
MP, good to hear from you as you get used to having another wee one in the house. 
It's been ten years since Victoria had it's big dump of snow during Christmas week. Buses couldn't run for days. So much snow fell that my car was buried under a snow drift. Was strange to walk down main roads that would normally have cars driving on them covered in snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, we have a neighbor who lived in Sannich during the Victoria storm. She now has lived in St.John's for four years, and wonders what all the fuss was about back then in Victoria. It was a year ago on this day we had 61cm of snow fall. Still, everything needs to be viewed in perspective.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I was always amazed (an still am amazed) at the ruggedness of this part of NL. Since the glaciers took all of the rich topsoil away and pushed it into the ocean to form The Grand Banks, little can easily grow along the wind whipped coastline. So, you are standing on a spit of land and realize that since this is Cape Spear, which is the furthest easterly point in North America. Very impressive and sobering.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> But Sinc was pulling our leg - the story he told, while widely circulated, is not true!
> 
> A google of "brass monkey" will turn up that an other stories.
> 
> The steel bridge reference is more relevant in my opinion - that steel bridge in Edmonton always sounded like it was going to rattle apart on a warm day. On a cold day, I was sure it would snap
> 
> Margaret


Right you are, and I admitted that in the post Margaret when I stated the following:

"Although it is only legend, it is interesting" 

and

"The real truth is that no one knows how the expression came into common use."


----------



## Ena

Dr.G., looking back the storm was neat in a way as it is so unusual for here. Lots of stories came out of it of people pitching in to help one another. Was heart warming to hear them.
The only bit I didn't like was having to set out at 6 am to trudge through the snowdrifts for an hour walk into work. No trouble getting to sleep at night on those days so storm did have its benefits.


----------



## RevMatt

Happy Sunday, everyone. Work day done. Work evening ahead. Just passing by, thought I'd say hello. Any pics of the new guy, MP? I feel your pain. Our daughter was the same way. Still doesn't sleep through the night, at almost 2 and a half.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I recall my first snow day here at Memorial. It was back in 1984, and we had a weekend of snow which dumped about 75cm of wind-driven snow. We had a Dodge Caravan, and the drifting went right over the top. It was rendered invisible in my driveway underneath a layer of snow. Luckily it was cold, and I had a snowblower. The plumes of fluffy white and dry snow, which is rare in St.John's, looked great in the afternoon sunlight. Came back in after about five hours of clearing away the snow out of the driveway to some hot chocolate made on top of our woodstove. 

It was quite the storm, but a most interesting day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Batten down the hatches and keep the doxies close to home, according to Environment Canada.

"St. John's and vicinity
5:01 PM NST Sunday 22 January 2006
Wind warning for
St. John's and vicinity continued 

Gusts up to 130 km/h in some coastal areas this evening."


----------



## Beej

I've never seen a doxie fly...


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, just took the four adult doxies outside in the front yard. Abby, the smallest, and Jack, the one with the largest ears, nearly became airborn.


----------



## SINC

So, one could say Jack briefly became a "Floxie"?


----------



## nussajane

*Was that a challenge?*

I've never seen a doxie fly...But
With those ears, some day
We'll put them in a Province of Newfoundland and Labrador gale
And they'll float over Fortune Bay


----------



## Beej

A flock of doxies just passed overhead, blocking the sun in my imaginary sky and drowining out the sounds of the city. A very real headache returns...


----------



## SINC

nussajane said:


> I've never seen a doxie fly...But
> With those ears, some day
> We'll put them in a Province of Newfoundland and Labrador gale
> And they'll float over Fortune Bay


Could be nussajane.

And by the way, welcome to The Shang and to ehMac as well!


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> A flock of doxies just passed overhead, blocking the sun in my imaginary sky and drowining out the sounds of the city. A very real headache returns...


Are you sure that wasn't a "Dock of Floxies"?


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Are you sure that wasn't a "Dock of Floxies"?


This is not helping me clear my mind for a peaceful sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nussajane, I thought that it would be Freshwater Bay. 

Welcome to The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, one and all, it is a gaggle of doxies and a flock of geese..........or is that gaggle of geese and a flock of doxies???? I am always confused about the distinction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, think of a small doxie pup...........trying to cuddle close to you.....and you shall be able to sleep like a baby.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, think of a small doxie pup...........trying to cuddle close to you.....and you shall be able to sleep like a baby.


If it's just one, that should work out ok.


----------



## RevMatt

Happy e-day, one and all. Get thee hence to the polls!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all.

RevMatt, just returned from voting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, having more than one doxie in the bed with you is restful/peaceful. Having more than one is like trying to cling to a two-by-four in the North Atlantic. They all jockey for position in the bed, and my wife and I find ourselves clinging to the edge of the bed with no covers to keep us warm.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all on this fine election day. Warm weather here will help voter turnout.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all! Another busy weekend gone by. With election day here, we were just talking around the office here about the pathetic campaign the was run around Regina. To date, I've had three contacts: the first was a message on the answering machine from the Liberal party because we weren't home. The second was the Liberal party calling back because we weren't home the first time. The last was a man from the Liberal party delivering flyers on Saturday and letting people know where they had to go to vote todday. I was actually surprised to find out this morning that the NDP candidate for our riding was a woman because I haven't seen anything from them at all. The Conservatives at least have some signs up to make up for their lack of campaigning.


----------



## bhil

nussajane: Welcome to the Shang!


----------



## bhil

RevMatt; glad to here you have your house almost completely straightened out. Was it the house you were originally offering on and didn't think you would get? Or was it one of the alternates?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are getting Edmonton weather. It is currently -10C with strong winds..................luckily the winds have died down somewhat from last nights 130+kph gusts. I thought the house was going to be blown into the North Atlantic. Luckily, it is sunny, like Edmonton. A far cry from last week's 16C weather.


----------



## RevMatt

bhil, it is our first choice. So that is definitely to be celebrated. Hopefully will be signing the lease shortly. The last hurdle is the strange things that the landlord asked for on the reference check, like my bank account number and driver's licence. I have politely declined to share that info, but have offered to request a credit check from equifax and have it sent directly to her. Hopefully that, plus the fact that I have a certain portion of my income restricted to use for housing, should alleviate her worries.

Here's an aside - shouldn't tenants be allowed to check references on their prospective landlords?


----------



## RevMatt

OK, just got the call. Looks like it is a go, although I won't pop any corks until the lease is signed this weekend, or early next week. (Have to wait for the credit check to arrive). Still, feels good


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, RevMatt.


----------



## Sonal

That must be a relief, RevMatt, to have a place (nearly) secured.


----------



## Bolor

Congrats RevMatt on getting your house finally.

Welcome to the Shang nussajane. It's always nice to see a fresh, young face.

The trip to Ottawa was pretty good. On Saturday, it was clear in Timmins. We left later in the day and drove to North Bay. We could see the evidence of a recent storm, but bthe roadss were clear and dry. We got to Ottawa yesterday at 2:00 and we were long enough after the storm Rev talked about that the roads had cleared again ... very lucky indeed. I hope the return trip is just as good.

Please pass the Bolor special and are thyere any muffins left?... Thanks


----------



## Cameo

Congrats RevMatt! Hope all goes smoothly for you.

Welcome Nussajane..........hope you enjoy it here as much as we all do.

Rearranging my lunch hour so that I can vote hopefully without too much of a lineup.

Weather isn't too bad here in Kitchener so thankful for that.

Almost broke all the toes on my right foot yesterday - dropped two heavy metal bed frames on my foot when trying to clean up the basement - other than pretty colours and the fact that I can't get my shoe on I consider my self fairly lucky as I didn't break any toes. Good thing I was wearing shoes - might have been a different story.

My son brought home his friends rabbit to care for so the menagerie is growing - two dogs, a cat, a hamster and now bunny.

Bolor - continue to drive carefully and hope you enjoy your trip.

Dr. G - Glad to hear your house is still landed.


----------



## MaxPower

*By Popular Demand*

Here is a picture of my new son Alekzander.

Already he is up to 8lbs, 7oz, and drinking 4oz every two hours!! A little pig.

Any way without further ado, here he is:


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> bhil, it is our first choice. So that is definitely to be celebrated. Hopefully will be signing the lease shortly. The last hurdle is the strange things that the landlord asked for on the reference check, like my bank account number and driver's licence. I have politely declined to share that info, but have offered to request a credit check from equifax and have it sent directly to her. Hopefully that, plus the fact that I have a certain portion of my income restricted to use for housing, should alleviate her worries.
> 
> Here's an aside - shouldn't tenants be allowed to check references on their prospective landlords?


That's excellent that you got your first choice. It will make living there so much the better. I agree wholeheartedly that tenants should be allowed to do reference checks on their prospective landlords. With the number of "slumlords" out there and the out-and-out bad landlords around, there needs to be more in place to protect tenants then after-the-fact-complaints to the rentalsman.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Here is a picture of my new son Alekzander.
> 
> Already he is up to 8lbs, 7oz, and drinking 4oz every two hours!! A little pig.
> 
> Any way without further ado, here he is:


Fantastic picture! Looks like you are going to have another handsome little boy on your hands. And by sheer coincidence, the boy's name we've have picked since before our daughter was born that is going to go to our new son is Zander.


----------



## Ena

MP, he's a lovely looking lad. Sounds like he was born hungry 

RevMatt, congratulations on the house. Hope there are no glitches between now and signing a lease.

nussajane, nice to see you here. Come back sooner than later.

Last day of my little vacation. Refreshed, mentally and physically, and ready to go back to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, MP. He looks just like you. Kudos on this fine lad.


----------



## Cameo

MP - now that's a little sweetie!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I hope your foot is feeling better.


----------



## Cameo

It's fine - hopefully I will be able to put on a shoe properly in the next couple of days.

Any luck with finding owners for the last two puppies?


----------



## SINC

Looks just like his Dad MP! (Only no gun!) 

Cameo, sorry to hear about your foot. Did something like that once myself:










Congrats on the house RevMatt. Bet is is a relief to have that part of the move over.


----------



## RevMatt

Ah, in our house, the worst part of the move is always the anticipation (and packing!!) But yes, it is hugely relieving to have it all settled. Now we can get on with getting services moved, booking the moving company, all of those grand things.

Cute kid, MP! And clearly a healthy young lad, for all his tardiness.

Sorry to hear about the foot, Cameo. Foot injuries are always annoying, since it's hard to completely not walk, and so they take a while to get better.


----------



## Ena

Cameo, sorry meant to include you in my other post but selected post too soon. 
Blame the cat walking in front of screen wanting fed. 
Hope it's only for a few days and you can keep it elevated to help with the swelling.


----------



## Cameo

I think it is finished swelling and I can walk - just kinda funnylike at the moment. I put ice on it right away and elevated it and that helped a lot - thought I might have to go get my nail punctured to release the pressure but I don't think that is a worry anymore. Thanks for all the thoughts.

I should really learn to delegate instead of just jumping in and doing it all myself...... oh well.

My cat walks all over my computer and desk and heaven help me should I open a newspaper or a book and have my attention elsewhere......even though she may not want my attention at the time. Cats are so funny.
She doesn't know what to do with the bunny right now.

I hate moving (the ha ha here is that I work for a moving company) - part of the plus is that you get rid of so much garbage that has been hoarded away and not seen for years. I have been painting and doing repairs, sorting and clean up (which is how I ended up hurting myself with my bright idea of cleaning up the back corner of the basement) preparing for moving myself - I am just not sure when or where - but want a change of location as where I am now living is going somewhat downhill. It is a lot of work.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Any luck with finding owners for the last two puppies?" Cameo, re your question the answer is yes and no. We have had a great deal of interest. However, some balk at the price, some are obviously puppy mills and want a female, and some want a mini-doxie. A few realistic inquiries have come our way, and now it is up to them to see if they want to follow through and come and see the pups.


----------



## winwintoo

Afternoon all - time to find that card about the polling station. I'm sure the election has already been decided, but just the same, I'll venture out to cast my vote.

Cameo - walk backwards - it's easier! Sounds wierd, but uses different parts of your foot so you're not putting strain on other muscles while trying to keep the hurtin' part off the floor. I hurt my knee a year ago jumping out of the way of a snowplow and the only way I could motor was backwards. Out in public, it didn't work, but around the house, it made things easier for me.

MP - What a good looking little fellow. I'm holding out my arms for him - any time you need a grandma   

RevMatt - good to hear about the end of your househunting. 

Well, I have a new project in mind, off to work,

Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone. Just came home from voting. Unfortunately, I'm not going to be watching the results roll in, as I'm at a concert tonight. Probably just as well.

MP--he's a very cute baby, even if he's a little piglet. 

Cameo--I hope your foot recovers quickly.

I had a very good prospect look at my place today, so hopefully RevMatt's househunting luck has rubbed off on my tenant-finding.


----------



## RevMatt

Hope all goes well with your tenant search, Sonal. You're a long commute, or I would have been happy to look at your place . I should be home from what looks to be a very tiring and nasty church meeting just in time for the results to start rolling in. Yay.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for all the comments everyone.

Reverend, good luck with the move. ope it goes smoothly.

Cameo, sorry to hear about your foot. Just use it as an excuse to get your boys to do all of the work.


----------



## MaxPower

I just got in from voting. Every time I vote, I get such a sense of pride that we live in a society where we can freely decide, as a whole, who our leader will be, despite our political differences.

I cast my vote today for the party that I feel will best represent my and my families views as close to my ideals as possible. I always wonder why the big hoopla about having a secret ballot. I understand certain aspects, but for me it is no big deal if someone knows who I vote for. Although I don't freely blurt out who I vote for, but if someone were to ask I wouldn't hesitate to tell them.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, keep in mind that there have been times in various countries that your vote was inspected prior to placing it into the ballot boxes. Luckily for us here in Canada, there are no "hanging chads" to cause a stolen election as took place in the US in 2000.


----------



## Sonal

RevMatt, perhaps the commute is not that bad. I used to have a manager who lived in Ottawa, and worked in Toronto.

He found the commute a great improvement, as previously, he lived in North Carolina.

I know--he's crazy.


----------



## nussajane

Thank you for all the kind words of welcome. This is a continuing story that I have to read every day to see the newest development. Is the baby born? Do the dogs have homes? Is the house found? Did you vote? I voted this morning and since we were early, the staff did not know how to handle our particular residence problem. If we were later it would have been ironed out. I am off to scrutineer tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nussajane, have you read all of the Shang thread? If so, you receive free whatever at the Cafe Chez Marc for the rest of your life.


----------



## Sonal

WOOOHOOO!!

My good prospect today wants to take the place. He was going to get back to me in a few days, but instead decided today that he liked the place and just wants to take it and move in.

He actually lives further up on the street, but noisy new neighbours have rendered his current place intolerable. He knows one of my current tenants, his dog is friends with the dog next door--I think he will be very happy. 

Just need to do a credit check and make sure there are no surprises.


----------



## RevMatt

Yay, Sonal! Good news all around on the house front. Just confirmed with Sympatico that high speed is available at our new place, so no worries there


----------



## Beej

I'm nicely settled with my beer to watch the best reality show on TV -- Canada Votes.

Congrats to Sonal and RevMatt for success in the opposite ends of home rental. Sorry to hear about the foot Cameo, at least it doesn't sound like permanent damage.

Sorry if I missed anything, but this political junkie is about to get a big dose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

My night is complete. Paul Martin quit as leader tonight.

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. The sun is about to rise and there are no troops on the streets of St.John's. Thus, the transition from night to day, and from one government party to another has taken place without much incident. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone.


----------



## Ottawaman

Morning, have a nice day


----------



## bhil

Morning all.

Sonal, congrats on getting your place rented out. That has to be quite a burden off your shoulders. I'm starting to get a bit ancy about selling our house. WIth only a month left until possession of our new house, we still haven't had any offers. Lots of agents are showing people through, and our agent follows up with every one of them. All of them think the house shows great and that the price is right, but everyone goes off to buy another house.


----------



## Cameo

Sonal - congrats! Have a chez Marc special on me. Bhil......... I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. No troops on city streets here either.


----------



## bhil

Thanks Cameo.

Dr G and Sinc: I thought I saw an armed soldier on my way to work this morning but it turned out it was just someone walking a dog. But you never know, it might have been a soldier in disguise.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, soldiers arrived at our front door and drafted our doxies into a special elite unit, now called "Harper's Hounds". They shall be joining some bassett hounds for a "special" form of crowd control around the "re-education camps" that are being set up around the country. I protested, but to no avail. Luckily, they are great guard dogs...........but are only loyal to their owners. 

We were not compensated for these doxies, but I have a feeling that before too long they will be pleading me to take them back. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CNN -- "Warner Brothers, CBS joining to create CW Network". Thus, CBS, the home of people like Edward R. Murrow, Eric Severied, and Walter Cronkeit, is joining forces with the folks that brought us Looney Tunes. Still, the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club shall remain under our control.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, soldiers arrived at our front door and drafted our doxies into a special elite unit, now called "Harper's Hounds". They shall be joining some bassett hounds for a "special" form of crowd control around the "re-education camps" that are being set up around the country. I protested, but to no avail. Luckily, they are great guard dogs...........but are only loyal to their owners.
> 
> We were not compensated for these doxies, but I have a feeling that before too long they will be pleading me to take them back. We shall see.


I know from personal experience that bassett hounds are only loyal to the last person that fed and watered them or opened the door to let them out. If the owner is absent for more than an hour, the owner is forgotten and the new provider become the subject of their loyalty.

I dogsat my son's bassett for a week. I'm not a dog person so the only time the dog and I interacted was when he stood by the door and I opened it for him, yet when my son and his family returned, the dog climbed into my car and wouldn't get out - he had obviously "adopted" me and was coming with me even though he had no idea where that might take him.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, well, the bassetts that we know of here from a breeder in St.John's are loyal to their owner, and no one else. These dogs, along with my doxies, shall make great guard dogs at the "re-education camps".......that is until someone tries to enter or leave the camp. Thus, the guards shall be trapped as well.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, well, the bassetts that we know of here from a breeder in St.John's are loyal to their owner, and no one else. These dogs, along with my doxies, shall make great guard dogs at the "re-education camps".......that is until someone tries to enter or leave the camp. Thus, the guards shall be trapped as well.


Are you sure they're bassetts - maybe they're in disguise   

Maybe it was something about me that attracted my son's dog. Maybe it was the way I played "hard to get" and ignored him for a week   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, yes, they were bassetts................or VERY thick-boned dachshunds.


----------



## Cameo

winwintoo..........maybe the basset was a cat in disquise? The attitude certainly fits.


----------



## Bolor

bhil, I too will keep my fingers crossed for you. We managed to get Rev a house and Sonal a tenant, so I don't see how you can go wrong with the shang pulling for you.

Cameo, may I watch you walkig backwards? Yiu would look as good coming as you do going, btw, take care of that foot.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in on our local CBC Radio 1 station -- 

"The Re-education Camp #109, located in The Great Wilderness Area in southcentral Newfoundland and Labrador, was forced to evacuate all of it 'clients' due to an uncontrollable pack of guard dogs. The guard dogs protected the 'clients' from being taken into the Assessment and Containment Room, keeping the guards at bay. Federal troops have taken up positions around a 3km perimeter surrounding the camp. However, an agreement has been reached by the owners of the Harper Hounds to call down these 'hounds from hell' in exchange for the freedom and release of these misguided Liberal/NDP/Green Party voters."


----------



## Beej

Sniff sniff...

I smell politics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, no politics. Just the advantages of having doxies that listen only to me. We should leave politics outside of The Shang.


----------



## Ena

Yes, please let's leave politics out of The Shang. Back to discussing what's common or uncommon in our houses and not the one in Ottawa 
Had Robert Burns celebration today at work. Cook overheated the haggis and it blew up. Too funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Haggis and oat cakes, one of my favorite meals (when it is cooked by a Scottish neighbor) shall be on the menu at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## nussajane

I have the cock-a-leekie soup made and the whisky out to make a dessert. It's been a bad week and its only Tuesday. I may forget to make dessert.


----------



## Dr.G.

nussajane, might I suggest an herbal tea and a few minutes petting a doxie puppy? It is the surest way to calm one's frazzled nerves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time once again to say good night to one and all. It was a long night last night, and I am exhausted. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Be sure to help Cameo with her ballet lessons, especially with her hurt foot. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Worked late today. Very late. Tired. Night all. You too Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## Ena

Am going sleep mode soon too. Took a longer than usual daily walk as it was so sunny and warm. Went down along the inner harbour where there's always lots to see from float planes taking off and landing, sea birds, ferries to kayakers. I also got to meet and pet a doxie  Not a wire haired one but a long hair named Jack.
Happy Robert Burns Day for Wednesday. Slainte


----------



## RevMatt

Looks like I'm the first in, so I'll get the lights on, and the heat turned up. Coffee and tea are brewing, and the hot chocolate will be ready shortly. 'tis another day, here in the Great White North.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks RevMatt for getting things up and running at the Cafe Chez Marc. Love that smell of fresh coffee in the morning.


----------



## MaxPower

You read my mind Reverend.

I need coffee this morning. Lots of coffee. Strong coffee.

The three o'clock feedings/changings take their toll after a while.


----------



## Beej

Good morning, and happy Wednesday.


----------



## RevMatt

Oh, yes they do, MP. Oh so much. We passed a milestone this week. I can now just hand over the bowl with little cheese cubes in it to my daughter, and go back to bed. she will eat and fall asleep on her own. Occasionally leads to the uneaten cubes falling out on the bed, and then being squished, but a small price to pay.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks for tea, it is kind of blistery out this morning, I have had a flat tire and late for work so it tastes really good right now.

Foot is much better - I can get my shoe on now. I think I will lose the nail though.

I am going to have to phone around and price tires as both rear tires are almost bald so not much use fixing it.

I am going to write a book and even though all the events would be true it no one would believe everything that has happened to me so it would be placed on the fiction rack - or maybe I could use it in a script for a soap opera? I have all the ingredients.

It is only wednesday...........seems like it should be friday.........although this has been a long week it is hard to believe that it is almost the end of January............yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay only a couple of months til spring!

MP, RevMatt- Much as I love my children I don't miss the lack of sleep..........although my grown kids still end up disturbing my sleep.
I have been to Ottawa twice and enjoyed both visits...I hope you enjoy your new community there


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Thank to everyone who's got their fingers crossed for the house to sell. The new house is moving along. We've stopped the painters from painting the wrong rooms now, and they should be re-priming the rooms they messed up in today. We're down to counting possesion in days, not weeks or months any more, so the excitement is building. Hopefully this weekend I will be getting most of the flooring done.


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> Oh, yes they do, MP. Oh so much. We passed a milestone this week. I can now just hand over the bowl with little cheese cubes in it to my daughter, and go back to bed. she will eat and fall asleep on her own. Occasionally leads to the uneaten cubes falling out on the bed, and then being squished, but a small price to pay.


We were lucky that our daughter started sleeping through the night on her own by about 3 and a half months (my wife could tell you the exact day). Unfortuanely, that was disrupted at around 7 months when she started getting teeth, and then completely destroyed when Christmas rolled around and she got sick from my brother-in-law's girlfriend. By the time she was better, the wake up in the middle of the night pattern was firmly set, and it took us until the November to break of the cycle . . . and at Christmas my brother-in-law's girlfriend's sick kids got our daughter sick, and once again the middle of the night wakings began. We are now fighting hard to break the routine quickly as we would like to move our daughter out of her crib before we move to the new house. Which will be just in time for the new baby to come and start HIS middle of the night wakings. I'm hoping within the next couple of years we will actually be able to sleep through the night again.


----------



## bhil

Oh and RevMatt, it may be late for this advice, but don't let them eat in their bed. It will be much better in the long run (but much harder for you to do) to tell them that it's time for sleep and they can't have anything until morning. They will start sleeping through the night quickly, but there will be a few long nights of crying and begging before it happens, be prepared to have backup for when you are ready to cave in to her. "<sob> I want some <insert favorite item here> <sob>Please Daddy <sob>"


----------



## SINC

Morning all and a very happy Robbie Burns Day te ye al!

Haggis is on the menu for dinner this evening.

And beer. Lots and lots of beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, glad to hear that your foot is getting better. I think your book should win the GG's Award next year. Let me publish it and it shall outsell The DaVinci Code. It shall even be made into a movie. I see Mary Steenburgen playing your role, Kevin Costner playing me (as the voice-over moderator), and the doxies playing themselves. I spoke to Ron Howard and he is willing to direct and produce. Interested???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I had Haggis for breakfast (with one neighbor who is Scottish), will go to another neighbor's house for a Haggis lunch, and then again off to another big to-do for a grand Haggis dinner. I am one of the few non-Scottish people who love Haggis and I am in great demand as showing to the world that here is someone who is not Scottish who loves Haggis, oat cakes and bag pipes being played.


----------



## nussajane

Lang may yer lum reek.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I had Haggis for breakfast (with one neighbor who is Scottish), will go to another neighbor's house for a Haggis lunch, and then again off to another big to-do for a grand Haggis dinner. I am one of the few non-Scottish people who love Haggis and I am in great demand as showing to the world that here is someone who is not Scottish who loves Haggis, oat cakes and bag pipes being played.


I just knew there was a bit 'O Scot in ye laddie!


----------



## SINC

Of course no Haggis would be touched without addressn' it first:

Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face,
Great chieftain o the puddin'-race!
Aboon them a' ye tak your place,
Painch, tripe, or thairm:
Weel are ye wordy of a grace
As lang's my arm.

The groaning trencher there ye fill,
Your hurdies like a distant hill,
Your pin wad help to mend a mill
In time o need,
While thro your pores the dews distil
Like amber bead.

His knife see rustic Labour dight,
An cut you up wi ready slight,
Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
Like onie ditch;
And then, O what a glorious sight,
Warm-reekin, rich!

Then, horn for horn, they stretch an strive:
Deil tak the hindmost, on they drive,
Till a' their weel-swall'd kytes belyve
Are bent like drums;
The auld Guidman, maist like to rive,
'Bethankit' hums.

Is there that owre his French ragout,
Or olio that wad staw a sow,
Or fricassee wad mak her spew
Wi perfect sconner,
Looks down wi sneering, scornfu view
On sic a dinner?

Poor devil! see him owre his trash,
As feckless as a wither'd rash,
His spindle shank a guid whip-lash,
His nieve a nit:
Thro bloody flood or field to dash,
O how unfit!

But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
The trembling earth resounds his tread,
Clap in his walie nieve a blade,
He'll make it whissle;
An legs an arms, an heads will sned,
Like taps o thrissle.

Ye Pow'rs, wha mak mankind your care,
And dish them out their bill o fare,
Auld Scotland wants nae skinking ware
That jaups in luggies:
But, if ye wish her gratefu prayer,
Gie her a Haggis!



And for those of you who require a translation:

Let's eat!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, actually, my mother's father had a bit of Scottish in him.


----------



## Cameo

Aye, appy Robbie Burns dae to ya!

Although most of my family is of Scottish descent I have never tasted - nor do I wish to taste - haggis. I love scottish dancing and bagpipes.


----------



## SINC

Ye duno wha yer missin' Lassie!


----------



## Cameo

Aye Laddie! But I'm just as stubborn as any scot out there and Iknow what I will try and won't try. 

Here is a recipe for anyone who wants to try it.

1 sheep's lung (illegal in the U.S.; may be omitted if not available) 
1 sheep's stomach 
1 sheep heart 
1 sheep liver 
1/2 lb fresh suet (kidney leaf fat is preferred) 
3/4 cup oatmeal (the ground type, NOT the Quaker Oats type!) 
3 onions, finely chopped 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon freshly ground pepper 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne 
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg 
3/4 cup stock 
Wash lungs and stomach well, rub with salt and rinse. Remove membranes and excess fat. Soak in cold salted water for several hours. Turn stomach inside out for stuffing.
Cover heart and liver with cold water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, cover and simmer for 30 minutes. Chop heart and coarsely grate liver. Toast oatmeal in a skillet on top of the stove, stirring frequently, until golden. Combine all ingredients and mix well. Loosely pack mixture into stomach, about two-thirds full. Remember, oatmeal expands in cooking.

Press any air out of stomach and truss securely. Put into boiling water to cover. Simmer for 3 hours, uncovered, adding more water as needed to maintain water level. Prick stomach several times with a sharp needle when it begins to swell; this keeps the bag from bursting. Place on a hot platter, removing trussing strings. Serve with a spoon. Ceremoniously served with "neeps, tatties and nips" -- mashed turnips, mashed potatoes, nips of whiskey.


----------



## Cameo

The servin of the Haggis!

Traditionally, a Haggis is made from the lung, liver, and heart of the sheep. These are mixed with oatmeal and a few spices and stuffed into the sheep's stomach. After being boiled, the Haggis is brought to the table with a great deal of ceremony. A piper ushers in the Haggis and all raise a glass of Scotch whiskey and "brrreath a prrayerr for the soul of Rrrobbie Burrrns!" It is then served with "neeps and nips," mashed turnips and nips of whiskey. I think you have to drink a lot of Scotch before you can truly enjoy this dish.


----------



## Cameo

You can play the haggis hurl.............

http://www.holistech.co.uk/haggis.php


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, that game is a cross between curling and doxie toss.


----------



## bhil

After reading the recipe and seeing haggis hurl, only one thing came to mind. Now to be fair, I have never tried haggis so I am basing my comments purely on the description Cameo provided.

So who was Robbie Burns, and why does he have a special day?


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, Robert Burns was a famous Scottish poet ('Scotland's Bard') and dachshund breeder....at least I would like to think of his as a breeder of doxies. It is thought that his "The Twa Dogs" are about the only two dachshunds in Scotland that survived the Scottish Dachshund Diaspora. Thus, on this day, Scots all over the world, and dachshund owners/lovers all over the world, celebrate this fine poet and honored man.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil, you need to ask some of the oldtimers around the office about a guy who's retired now buy used to head up the R&D department of the telco and brought the company into the fibreoptics era and so on. I don't want to put his name in this public forum, but ask about the guy who wore his kilt on Robbie Burns day.

That should keep you amused for an afternoon    

There's the transport he provided for visitors to the city in the middle of winter and the underground "kiosks" in the middle of fields (good idea until the snow melted), I could go on, but you get the idea.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Little did tutor John Murdoch know that the young pupil who "made rapid progress in reading and was just tolerable at writing" would grow up to become Scotland's national Bard. 


Born in Alloway, Ayrshire, in 1759 to William Burness, a poor tenant farmer, and Agnes Broun, Robert Burns was the eldest of seven. He spent his youth working his father's farm, but in spite of his poverty he was extremely well read - at the insistence of his father, who employed a tutor for Robert and younger brother Gilbert. At 15 Robert was the principal worker on the farm and this prompted him to start writing in an attempt to find "some kind of counterpoise for his circumstances." It was at this tender age that Burns penned his first verse, "My Handsome Nell", which was an ode to the other subjects that dominated his life, namely scotch and women. 

When his father died in 1784, Robert and his brother became partners in the farm. However, Robert was more interested in the romantic nature of poetry than the arduous graft of ploughing and, having had some misadventures with the ladies (resulting in several illegitimate children, including twins to the woman who would become his wife, Jean Armour), he planned to escape to the safer, sunnier climes of the West Indies. 

However, at the point of abandoning farming, his first collection "Poems- Chiefly in the Scottish Dialect - Kilmarnock Edition" (a set of poems essentially based on a broken love affair), was published and received much critical acclaim. This, together with pride of parenthood, made him stay in Scotland. He moved around the country, eventually arriving in Edinburgh, where he mingled in the illustrious circles of the artists and writers who were agog at the "Ploughman Poet." 

In a matter of weeks he was transformed from local hero to a national celebrity, fussed over by the Edinburgh literati of the day, and Jean Armour's father allowed her to marry him, now that he was no longer a lowly wordsmith. Alas, the trappings of fame did not bring fortune and he took up a job as an exciseman to supplement the meagre income. Whilst collecting taxes he continued to write, contributing songs to the likes of James Johnston's "Scot's Musical Museum" and George Thomson's "Select Collection of Original Scottish Airs." In all, more than 400 of Burns' songs are still in existence. 

The last years of Burns' life were devoted to penning great poetic masterpieces such as The Lea Rig, Tam O'Shanter and a Red, Red Rose. He died aged 37 of heart disease exacerbated by the hard manual work he undertook when he was young. His death occurred on the same day as his wife Jean gave birth to his last son, Maxwell. 

On the day of his burial more than 10,000 people came to watch and pay their respects. However, his popularity then was nothing compared to the heights it has reached since. 

On the anniversary of his birth, Scots both at home and abroad celebrate Robert Burns with a supper, where they address the haggis, the ladies and whisky. A celebration which would undoubtedly make him proud.


Indexes of Burns' birth and marriage certificates can be found at www.scotlandspeople.gov.uk


----------



## Cameo

That should answer the question of who Robbie Burns was I think.


----------



## SINC

Aye, it does.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, you left out all of the parts of his love of dachshunds. His "The Twa Dogs" are about doxies named Caesar and Luath. 

"But this is gentry’s life in common. 
By this, the sun was out of sight, 
An’ darker gloamin brought the night; 
The bum-clock humm’d wi’ lazy drone; 
The kye stood rowtin i’ the loan; 
When up they gat an’ shook their lugs, 
Rejoic’d they werena men but dogs; 
An’ each took aff his several way, 
Resolv’d to meet some ither day."

The tale of "The Twa Dogs" was composed after Robert's favorite dog, Luath, had been killed by the wanton cruelty of some person, the night before his father's death. The Poet resolved to introduce into his book some composition which would testify his regard for the memory of his loyal doxie friend.


Many a doxie is buried with a line from this poem on his/her headstone --

"The dearest comfort o' their lives"


----------



## Cameo

I knew you would know much more about that than I so I left it to your expertise.


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Of course no Haggis would be touched without addressn' it first:
> (...)
> Is there that owre his French ragout,
> Or olio that wad staw a sow,
> Or fricassee wad mak her spew
> Wi perfect sconner,
> Looks down wi sneering, scornfu view
> On sic a dinner?
> (...)


Remind me why they call the relationship between France and Scotland the Auld Alliance?   

Haggis is actually OK, especially if it is on the generous side (i.e. not too much
oats) and well peppered. I once went to a Burn's night ode in a pub 50km North of Inverness (look at a map, that's pretty remote). High on folklore and drams. Low on healthy food!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Moscool. How has the weather been in London? I hear that parts of Europe are in the deep freeze.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Speaking of deep freeze, in case you guys were wondering, I'm still around I just haven't had much time for anything. I hope all is well.

Exams start tomorrow, so I've been focusing primarily on school. I actually should be studying... 

Anyway, I have a lot of catching up to do, because I went through some system changes and the Shang archives did not get to me. Hopefully I didn't miss anything too important.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Moscool. How has the weather been in London? I hear that parts of Europe are in the deep freeze.


Although we cannot claim to compete with Montreal and last week's swings of 30 degrees every other day, we have had our share of surprises... I have already reported on the Eiffel Tower being closed due to freezing rain over Christmas; things aren't improving much. Think 100% humidity constantly around the -2/+2 mark. Fairly unpleasant, especially when apartments are poorly insulated/improperly heated. Pity Italians and Spaniards: the Russians have it easy with -40 but in overheated apartments and offices.


----------



## SINC

Well done Moscool. It takes a good Scot or a better man to chow down on a Haggis. So far we have you, Dr. G. and I.

Anyone else?


----------



## Beej

Never had it, I'm game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that you are well, Moscool.

Sinc, I am Haggised out (is that a word???). After four invites and seconds at three of the places and thirds at the first home, I don't want to think of anything else that has more than .62 calories. I am FULL.


----------



## nussajane

"I once went to a Burns' night ode in a pub 50km North of Inverness (look at a map, that's pretty remote)."

My family is from those parts! Anywhere near Tain or Balintore? No, you were in Golspie or Kingussie I bet.
First time I celebrated a Burns' night was in Edinburgh with a ship's captain. It was suggested I eat the haggis with the provided turnip and mashed potatoes mixed in. Was a good idea. I served the haggis tonight to my English husband. He thought it was fine. I had bought it at the request of my 17 yr old daughter and I was happy to do so because one 25th January she had her kilt-wearing pal over to play the pipes as we brought the haggis in. This year no such luck but I did play a record of singer/comedian Billy Connolly as a substitute.
May yer pipe aye have a dottle.


----------



## Dr.G.

nussajane, this sounded like a grand time was had by all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

AppleAuthority said:


> .... Hopefully I didn't miss anything too important.


Nah. Nothing exciting on my end


----------



## RevMatt

Night, all.


----------



## Beej

Good night to all.


----------



## Ena

Count me in as a haggis lover. The modern version though. 
Got to thinking about life in Scotland before we came to Canada. Things like big meal of the day at noon and time to eat it too. Sure is a faster paced world nowadays and not always for the better. 
Good night everyone.


----------



## bhil

Thanks for all the info on Robert Burns. I learned something (a lot) new today, and any day you learn something new is a good day.


----------



## bhil

AA good to see you back in the Shang. Hopefully when your exams are over you will have a little more time to visit.


----------



## bhil

wwt: When I started with the company I spent a fair bit of time with the guys down in R&D brainstorming ideas, so I've met G.B. on many occasions, and he is definitely quite the character. I also saw him in a kilt on many different occasions, so it is quite possible one of them was Robbie Burns day and I didn't know it.


----------



## bhil

Looks like most people have already turned in, so good night one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Where is everyone???? Coffee is ready for anyone who wants some.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm here and more awake than usual.

I have my two boys with me and I am one happy Shanger.

Today we will have a breakfast of bacon, eggs, toast, homefries and a side of Johnsonville Sausage. And for you Southerners, I am making some Grits as well.


----------



## RevMatt

I'm here. In body, at least.


----------



## Beej

Up an' at 'em.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, after 5 years in Georgia, I have not had grits since June of 1977.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. We started our daughter (she'll be two in a couple of weeks) in her "big-girl bed" last night. We were prepared for the worst, but she slept right through the night. Wish I could say the same for us. Neither of us slept very well last night, probably because we were worried about her staying in/falling out of bed.


----------



## RevMatt

bhil, our current place has an alcove in the smallest bedroom that is just right for a toddler bed, and provides walls on 2.5 sides of the bed. So we put our daughter there when we moved here. She was about 20 months old at the time. We set the old crib up, though, expecting disaster and all of those things. On the third night, she asked us to take it away. There is enough room beside the bed for her to get stuck a little (enough to wake her up, kind of thing), but not to fall or be really stuck. There has never been a problem.

So I'm familiar with the child sleeping better than the parent syndrome


----------



## MLeh

The children ALWAYS sleep better than the parents, Matt. Didn't you read the handbook? It's on page 84, in the Chapter titled "Urban Myths: Parents who Sleep."


----------



## RevMatt

Hehehe. Mine came without a manual. Think I can return her as defective?


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Seems I am about to start the day in the Shang by making post # 9,000. Thanks to Dr. G., or I never would have noticed this. I seldom look at numbers but it seems only a short time ago that he was reminding me about # 7,000.

At any rate I shall use it to wish one and all a great day and be thankful for the kinship that thrives here. I enjoy the company of all of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kusos, Sinc.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Good morning all. Seems I am about to start the day in the Shang by making post # 9,000. Thanks to Dr. G., or I never would have noticed this. I seldom look at numbers but it seems only a short time ago that he was reminding me about # 7,000.
> 
> At any rate I shall use it to wish one and all a great day and be thankful for the kinship that thrives here. I enjoy the company of all of you.


And to think I just made my 500th. I echo Dr G sentiments,.

Kudos SINC!


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> Hehehe. Mine came without a manual. Think I can return her as defective?


Acutally, before our daughter was born, my wife got me a copy of a book called "The Baby Owner's Manual". It was a terrific book that covered the need to knows of the beginning of life with a baby, written in the format of a car owner's manual. It was funny and informative.


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> bhil, our current place has an alcove in the smallest bedroom that is just right for a toddler bed, and provides walls on 2.5 sides of the bed. So we put our daughter there when we moved here. She was about 20 months old at the time. We set the old crib up, though, expecting disaster and all of those things. On the third night, she asked us to take it away. There is enough room beside the bed for her to get stuck a little (enough to wake her up, kind of thing), but not to fall or be really stuck. There has never been a problem.
> 
> So I'm familiar with the child sleeping better than the parent syndrome


My mother tells me (I don't remmber) that when I was a kid I rolled out the top bunk of a bunk-bed and slept through it. They heard a big crash, came running and found me asleep on the floor beside the bed. They woke me up to make sure I was OK and not knocked out, and finding that I was fine, just put me back to bed.


----------



## RevMatt

Haha. Yeah, don't we all wish were as flexible and resilient as we were when we were kids


----------



## Cameo

kids are flexible. - my oldest was about 15 months old and I took him upstairs with me to change the sheets on his crib. He decides to run out of the room when i bent over the crib, I am huge as I was 8 months pregnant with twins and just as I went to grab for him at the top of the stairs he tumbled down. I was within cm's of grabbing him. I just about went into labour then and there in my panic......grabbed him up and as soon as I knew he was fine I burst into tears of course and he starts laughing at me for crying.


----------



## winwintoo

One thing to remember though when your kids fall like that is - LET THEM GET UP BY THEM SELVES!!

By rushing to lift them, you might aggravate an injury that is not visible! They might have a head injury and not being able to move on their own would be valuable diagnositic information for the emergency room.

While it may seem that they escaped with no injury, it isn't always the case and problems show up years later. Brain injury problems are so hard to pinpoint.

Sorry for being a downer, but I cringe when I see a parent rush and grab a kid that's fallen without first checking to make sure the kid can move on his own.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Sound advice, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

I understand what you are saying and by the time I was able to rush down the stairs he was already crawling to his feet and crying. (only til I started which he thought was funny!) I know what you say is true and it is good to point it out.


----------



## MaxPower

I remember that book. I got it as well. Never read it though. I though it was more of a satirical approach that actually being serious.

I read one book that I would recommend to any new Dad. It's called: Do I Look like a Daddy to You??


----------



## Beej

Another teleconference seminar. This, of course, means I'll be here for a while.


----------



## Beej

Does the title "Fundamentals of the U.S. Natural Gas Industry" excite anyone? I thought so. 

I think I'll whip up a batch of smoothies.


----------



## Cameo

What flavours? Anything with almond or hazelnut flavour?


----------



## Beej

Good idea. I was thinking peppermint. Maybe two batches are in order.


----------



## Cameo

Peppermint should be good - might settle the tummy too!


----------



## Beej

They're ready, enjoy. Don't mind me, I'll start out with a litre of coffee to get me through the conference. Then on to the smoothies.


----------



## MLeh

Beej said:


> Does the title "Fundamentals of the U.S. Natural Gas Industry" excite anyone? I thought so.
> 
> I think I'll whip up a batch of smoothies.



Mmm... fundamentalists ... natural gas ... so many jokes, so little time ...


----------



## Beej

No more pent up demand though...


----------



## MLeh

such an inflammatory response ...


----------



## Beej

Hopefully there won't be a blow-out...


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies were able to sneak into the living room and dining room this afternoon. Think of a bunch of children let loose in Toys R Us with the instructions of "go play and have a load of fun". The living/dining rooms are part of the "forbidden zone" in which pups are NOT allowed. Still, it was fun to watch them running around beside themselves with pure joy.

Thought I would share this bit a non-eventful experience for any and all who might need a bit of a non-caffinated "pick me up" about now.


----------



## Beej

...total differential between the NYMEX Price and the POD...

Stir up the doxies, their barking may actually come in handy today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, while all four adult doxies bark, only two of the pups like to bark.


----------



## RevMatt

What, no more gas jokes? You two were on a roll...


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> What, no more gas jokes? You two were on a roll...


Don't tempt me. I think I'll rent 'The Aristocrats' and pick up some new sick humour.


----------



## MLeh

Just make sure you don't pick up the Aristocats by mistake. Would drive the doxies nuts to find out cats can talk (and sing).


----------



## RevMatt

I think you meant "sing" there.

If my daughter ever sees that movie, we'll never be able to get rid of it. *shudder*


----------



## MLeh

"sing"

I wonder if Amazon would have time to deliver before you move ...


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> Just make sure you don't pick up the Aristocats by mistake. Would drive the doxies nuts to find out cats can talk (and sing).


Great movie from Disney's, ahem, 'high' days. The doxies will just have to accept their talking, singing cat overlords. I'm sure they'll figure something out.


----------



## MLeh

They could probably counter with 'Lady & the Tramp', but that might offend their purebred sensibilities. And actually, the cats are actually smarter than the dogs in that movie too ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, Disney bought Pixar so that they could do their greatest project to date -- "101 Dachshunds". What 101 Dalmatians was to dalmatians, "Toy Story" was to cowboys and spacemen, and Snow White was to apples, "101 Dachshunds" will have every kid wanting a doxie.


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> And actually, the cats are actually smarter than the dogs in that movie too ...


A reality-based movie then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dogs are smarter than cats in the movies. In reality, the only thing on Earth that could round up a herd of cats is a Shetland Sheepdog.


----------



## Beej

A slave of man versus cats, who enslave man. I think cats figured it all out quite a while ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, granted, working dogs might be considered a "slave of man". However, dachshunds, who were bred to dig out badgers and wolverines, know a good thing when they see it, especially in our household.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, granted, working dogs might be considered a "slave of man". However, dachshunds, who were bred to dig out badgers and wolverines, know a good thing when they see it, especially in our household.


Yes they do. Pragmatic, loyal and caring. But I will defer to sage Ferris as I often do.



> 'cause you can't respect somebody who kisses your ass. It just doesn't work.


Dogs are great, cats are something else entirely.


----------



## SINC

Both dogs and cats have their place and I have always enjoyed the companionship of both. Cats have a certain aloofness that is a challenge to understand, but make no mistake, they are smart too.

Dogs being much more social can be great or they can be a menace, depending on how they are treated or trained.

I still want to have one of each around, if nothing else for the pleasure of watching the cat win the chase game nearly every single time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, an interesting point. Of course, a single cat in our house of 8 doxies, is not as much of a chase-toy as it is a snack. Of course, if the cat were a couger, then this evens things up a might.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> However, dachshunds, who were bred to dig out badgers and wolverines


That must have been a pack of dachshunds. You wouldn't want to see the result of a doxie and a wolverine, one on one. 

Doxie's seem much better at cuddling, playing in the living room and just generally relaxing people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, yes, doxies are truly a lap dog, especially when you scratch behind their floppy ear. However, if called upon, they are vicious killers who will defend their home unto the death. Thus, we do not fear having badgers, burglers, wolverines, or even neighbors come into our home unannounced.


----------



## winwintoo

Wow you folks have had a busy afternoon! I went out to lunch to a very busy Thai restaurant that seems to have a different take on serving people. My friend got her meal at least 20 minutes before I did - even though we ordered at the same time and as we looked around we noticed the same thing was happening all around us. The staff couldn't seem to figure out what the fuss was about. Hilarious.

Then I took two younger grandkids to the Science Centre - do kids EVER go to school any more? And why doesn't the Science Centre have any WD40 - everything in there squeaks - well not everything, just the things the kids wanted to play with and the place was full today with several school buses from out of town.

Then we went to Burger King. The kids chose a table right beside the play apparatus - you guessed it, it was full of kids. I felt like my brain tumor was growning exponentially today, so I convinced them to move to another part of the restaurant and guess what - there was a bible study going on right in the middle of Burger King. I am pretty tolerant of other people, but this was a bit intrusive and the ideas and interpretations of the bible were very scary to say the least. 

I get to have the kids again tomorrow. Is it quiet in the library?

Oh Joy.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Take 'em to the RCMP museum?
Free tours!


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, forget about the RCMP museum ............... sing them up for the RCMP.


----------



## MLeh

You mean sign? 
(Too much Aristocats, eh?)


----------



## Dr.G.

No, sing. The RCMP has a musical ride, in which the best children singers in Canada ride atop these great big horses, going around in circles, singing all the way. 

So, Margaret should "sing them up" for the RCMP, and maybe they will be part of an elite part of our nation's history and culture.


----------



## MLeh

Speaking of signing, vs singing ...

For myself, my evening is being spent addressing envelopes to send CDs from my daughter's choir to various friends and relatives that I've sucked into taking them. The job of a choir mum is never over. (we put the 'fun' back in fundraising.)

(We're fundraising to send the kid's choir to Ottawa for Canada Day. Singing on Parliament Hill on Canada Day, among other fun stuff. On CBC and everything. w00t.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, MLeh.


----------



## winwintoo

The problem with living in Regina is that the RCMP museum is on the regular tour list of the schools, so the kids have been there several times. I don't think the musical ride is based here any more or Hannah would be glad to sign up for it - she would love to ride. Mackenzie is more musical and could probably sing with them and I'm sure he could ride to if it came to that.

If the weather is good tomorrow, maybe I'll take them to Moose Jaw and tour the tunnels and all the funky little shops there.

Or maybe we'll just go to a movie.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

wwt, say 'hi' to the 'Jaw for me please if you do go there tomorrow. I haven't been back there for about 25 years. Was so close with visiting my friends in Regina this past summer but didn't have the time. 
Funnily enough the husband of the couple I stayed with works for the telco and is the boss of a guy who attended the same high school as I did in Moose Jaw. Six degrees of separation and all that


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MLeh

I love going to Moose Jaw and sitting south of the city and watching the Snow Birds. For some reason whenever I'm driving through they seem to be practicing (just lucky I guess). 

The tunnels are fun. Temple Mineral Spa is my personal fav though.

But a movie works too. My daughter enjoyed Narnia, but I guess they'll have seen that already.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> wwt, say 'hi' to the 'Jaw for me please if you do go there tomorrow. I haven't been back there for about 25 years. Was so close with visiting my friends in Regina this past summer but didn't have the time.
> Funnily enough the husband of the couple I stayed with works for the telco and is the boss of a guy who attended the same high school as I did in Moose Jaw. Six degrees of separation and all that


I probably know those people - I worked for the telco for so many years.

MLeh, I haven't seen Narnia and I don't know if they have. They've been moving and Mom and Dad have been working extra long hours and I'm usually the movie "date" so that might be an option.

I tried to interest them in the Vikings at the IMAX this afternoon, but that was a no-go.

We'll see. Margaret


----------



## Ena

MLeh said:


> I love going to Moose Jaw
> The tunnels are fun. Temple Mineral Spa is my personal fav though.


Memory lane night tonight  Temple Gardens Mineral Spa is named for an old dance hall that used to be a block north. I saw the Guess Who there in the sixties. Sadly, it was torn down.
http://tinyurl.com/9k49h


----------



## MLeh

I always forget the 'Gardens' part of the name. Never went to the dance hall - I'm just one of those decadent types that likes to lounge around in hot water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and tea..........muffins and bagels...........all are ready and hot.


----------



## Beej

Coffee for me. Thanks.
TGIF, once again. Feels good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to be of service, Beej. These are just some of the perks with being a Shang regular. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The weekend is here and for once I won't be spending the weekend working on the new house. (Not by choice though) We were supposed to start our protion of the painting tomorrow, but the builder's painters aren't done because the guys putting in the sub-floor are behind, and as a result we won't get in until next week sometime. With less than a month to go until possession It's making us a little nervous.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, have some herbal tea or decaf this morning. You need a calming moment. Might I discuss one of our doxie pups for an hour or so as a way to bring your tension and blood pressure down to reasonable levels?


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. I have finally survived my run of Annual Meetings. Now lease signing day is tomorrow. So much to do in the near future...


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, herbal tea and decaf for you today, as well???


----------



## Dr.G.

I find it interesting that people come to The Shang to unburden themselves of the common and uncommon tensions/anxieties that perplex us all. We have created our own sharing/caring community of friends. It would be great if we could all meet someday/somewhere just to say a real "hello". I could bring the tea/coffee/doxies.


----------



## RevMatt

I wish, Dr. G., but I am off to the city very shortly to visit someone in hospital, so I'll need the caffeine. The wee person was back to her poor sleeping habits again last night.


----------



## bhil

Thanks Dr G. Petting and playing with a doxie for a little while sounds like a terrific idea. So does the Shang Meet, however it might be a little trickier given the coast-to-coast nature of the Shang. However, should I ever win the lottery, I think I will sponsor the Shang meet by buying all of the regulars plane tickets to somewhere for the meet.


----------



## SINC

Morning one and all. Notice I did not say good although better might describe it. My back continues to be a problem and it confined me to the couch all day yesterday.

Pain is so severe that I actually cry out and tears come to my eyes if I move the wrong way. My wife is taking me to physio this morning.

Yesterday the dog got out when I was getting the mail and I had to hobble back to the motor home to get my cane which I left there last fall, then stumble up the block looking for him.

Couldn't find him so gave up only to return home and find him under the bed. The little #$^ didn't get out at all and my painful walk was all for naught.

The heated bean bag is my friend this morning as I catch up on my e-mail.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, regular coffee for you this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, that is a grand way to share your lottery winnings. Winnipeg is central to most of us, so there or Thunder Bay would be good locales to meet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have been experiencing more painful than normal pain in my knees due to osteoarthritis. I take Gluecosomine and Chondroitin, and it works OK. I am now trying Celadrin 350mg (Webber Naturals from Shoppers Drug Mart) and it seems to be working even better. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a heated bean bag and a doxie puppy is what the doctor orders. Rest, relaxation, maybe a sip or two of Scotch, and more rest.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Morning one and all. Notice I did not say good although better might describe it. My back continues to be a problem and it confined me to the couch all day yesterday.
> 
> Pain is so severe that I actually cry out and tears come to my eyes if I move the wrong way. My wife is taking me to physio this morning.
> 
> Yesterday the dog got out when I was getting the mail and I had to hobble back to the motor home to get my cane which I left there last fall, then stumble up the block looking for him.
> 
> Couldn't find him so gave up only to return home and find him under the bed. The little #$^ didn't get out at all and my painful walk was all for naught.
> 
> The heated bean bag is my friend this morning as I catch up on my e-mail.


Not htat I know what the cause of your back problems are, but are you sure physio is what you need and not a massage therapist? I only ask because my wife is a massage therapist and will go on a rant every once-in-a-while about how too many people go to physio for things physio isn't meant to fix and should be going to a massage therapist instead nd would notice much better results.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, that is a grand way to share your lottery winnings. Winnipeg is central to most of us, so there or Thunder Bay would be good locales to meet.


As long as you bring the doxies since I'm sure everyone will be eager to meet them.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, that is a grand way to share your lottery winnings. Winnipeg is central to most of us, so there or Thunder Bay would be good locales to meet.


Everybody knows that REGINA is the centre of the universe and the spa at Moose Jaw is less than an hour away    

Margaret


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Not htat I know what the cause of your back problems are, but are you sure physio is what you need and not a massage therapist? I only ask because my wife is a massage therapist and will go on a rant every once-in-a-while about how too many people go to physio for things physio isn't meant to fix and should be going to a massage therapist instead nd would notice much better results.


bhil, the cause is well known to my doctor and is twofold.


First, I have no cartilage left between the lower four disks in my back, thus bone rubs on bone. Second, it is aggravated by arthritis in my lower back.

When it flares up it affects the nerves of my sciatic joint and causes sever pain and discomfort, sometimes to the point that I cannot walk.

The physio usually provides relief and is done at the direction of my doctor.


----------



## bhil

SINC, I will trust that your doctor knows what is best for you. I hope you are feeling better after your physio treatment this mroning.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Everybody knows that REGINA is the centre of the universe and the spa at Moose Jaw is less than an hour away
> 
> Margaret


Yes, but I was thinking it might be nice to get away for a little vacation. Besides, SINC could just hop in his RV and pick us up on his way through. We could make a fun little road trip out of it as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I have been to Regina, Winnipeg and Thunder Bay. I figured that Winnipeg was in the center of these three fine cities. St.John's is a bit out of the way.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I have been to Regina, Winnipeg and Thunder Bay. I figured that Winnipeg was in the center of these three fine cities. St.John's is a bit out of the way.


Of those three cities, Winnipeg is indeed the most central, but Regina is the one that knows how to PARTY!

Remember when we hosted the Grey Cup for the first time? Calgay vs Baltimore? Well, there was a fair crowd or loyal Baltimore fans that made the trip and when we hosted the second time, they all came back again, even though Baltimore only had a team in the CFL that one year. The "fans" fondly remembered the good time they had here and couldn't wait to come back.

On the other hand, I have to agree with bhil, a road trip with Sinc in his motorhome would be a hoot!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Sinc, your back problems are similar to my fathers. He broke his back while on the police force in Toronto, slid down an icy hill on his back investigating and accident. They said he would never walk again - he doesn't even use a cane - but after five operations his disks are pretty much fused together.
Arthritis sets in and occasionally he loses feeling in his left leg leaving him bedridden as it will collapse underneath him. He his mobile though but certain activities are limited for him and he is on disability now.

So, I understand about your back problems and hope that you can find relief.
My dad has found chiropractic care to work for him - it provides relief and there has never been a chance that his back would ever be back to normal.
I don't know if massage helps but maybe it is something to speak to the doctor about. Glad that physio helps. Hope you find relief soon, I know it is miserable.


I think a "meet" would be wonderful...........wonder how we could do it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, humor me and try Celadrin for a few weeks. I am amazed at the results after only a few days. I don't believe in homeopathy, and research any sort of vitamin, mineral, herb, etc, that I take. I read through Lorna Vanderhaeghe's book and thought I would give it a try. It certainly helps, especially with trying to shovel 15cm of snow that has been rained on with 25mm of rain and sleet. Talk about heavy!!!!


----------



## Beej

The weekend has started. Happy dance time.

Sorry to hear about your back Sinc. You may have to relax, get some beer and watch some movies for therapy. I'm not a doctor though, so be careful with any medical advice I give.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> The weekend has started. Happy dance time.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your back Sinc. You may have to relax, get some beer and watch some movies for therapy. I'm not a doctor though, so be careful with any medical advice I give.


Now that's the kind of advice I like. I'm gonna try it. Immediately, if not sooner.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Now that's the kind of advice I like. I'm gonna try it. Immediately, if not sooner.


If anybody asks, tell them I considered becoming a doctor and that my professors told me I could easily get into a good school. Don't mention it was economics though; they may take your beer away.


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone,

Sorry to hear about your back, SINC, but I second Dr. Beej's recommendation. Now you tell your doc that you got a second opinion on beer-and-movie therapy.

The Winterlicious festival is going on in Toronto right now--top restaurants offer prix fixe menus at a low cost. 

Some girlfriends and I went for lunch today to take advantage of this--I think I have had the world's greatest lemon tart, bar none. Even the Cafe would have difficulty meeting this standard. Tart lemon filling, a rich, almost creamy crust--absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Beej

Sonal said:


> Dr. Beej's recommendation.


Could have been a doctor if so inclined. I don't want to belittle the commitment and hard work real doctors put in. 

3-4 years of my life that I decided weren't in my interest to spend in school. Long story, lots of periods of reconsideration, long-term satisfaction with my choice. Would make a good movie, with a little embellishment.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. I'm reporting in from Ottawa but we are heading back to Timmins tomorrow. I sure hope we don't hit snow.

Sinc, take care of that back. A sore back is a real pain


----------



## Dr.G.

"Even the Cafe would have difficulty meeting this standard."

Sonal, where do you think they got this lemon tart? If I knew that you liked these I would not send them out to other places. I shall keep some for you tomorrow.


----------



## Ena

Good Friday to everyone (not the Easter one

Sinc, your back troubles any better now?

I belong to a closed mailing list that has been together for ten years. Members live all across Canada, in the US and one person is in UK. We have got together as a group or visited in each others homes. When we first met in person it was like getting together with friends that you haven't seen in a while and no awkwardness. I'd think the people here would be the same if we met in person.


----------



## SINC

Here is some "back" ground. Back is mucho better, although still sore, I can now get around the house without my cane. Not ready to try around the block yet, but the beer and movie worked wonders, (even if it is false courage).

I doubt the physio did much!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Here is some "back" ground. Back is mucho better, although still sore, I can now get around the house without my cane. Not ready to try around the block yet, but the beer and movie worked wonders, (even if it is false courage).
> 
> I doubt the physio did much!


Well if the back problem returns, you could try my remedy: take one measure of rye whiskey, one measure of hot water............no wait, that's the cure for a cold, never mind.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Whiskey also works for backs. It's better than beer because you don't have to get up to ... umm ... you know ... "you only rent beer" ... quite so often.

As far as meets go ... we have a little 'geek group' that has all met one another in some form. The 'geek-meets' are fun. We've never managed to get the WHOLE group together, but usually organise something when one of us is travelling. Well worth the trouble to organise, but usually is kismet more than planning.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, Dr. G., that explains it. Please, save some lemon tarts for me before shipping them out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, no one ate the lemon tarts, and since I don't like them, I sent them to our favored customers. Their patrons raved about them, so I never kept any. I shall keep all the best ones for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a day. I have to get up a bit earlier than usual to start making fresh lemon tarts for Sonal, and shipping out some Celadrin for Sinc and his ailing back. Then, of course, is the care and feeding of the doxies. Someone is coming in to look at a pup tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Paix, mes amis. Bon soir.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Up and off the couch to bid the day adieu.

You too Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.

And Margaret, I like that back remedy, please finish it!


----------



## Ena

Time for me to call it a night too. My mouth has been watering ever since I read the mention of lemon tarts earlier. May just have to get ambitious and make some tomorrow. It all depends on whether I put down the book I'm reading at a reasonable hour. Reading Baltimore's Mansion by Wayne Johnston and enjoying it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee, bagels, muffins and lemon tarts for Sonal and Ena..........and anyone else in need of a difference in their life this Saturday morning.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Lease signing day. Hope all is well with you folks, this one will be a busy one for me.


----------



## SINC

Good day to all. Back is better but now right leg feels "asleep" which points to pinched nerve somewhere too. Won't be running any marathons today.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Marathons are overrated, SINC. You don't need 'em.


----------



## Ena

A good Saturday to everyone.

Sinc, sorry to hear about today's wrinkle with your back. A hot bath...in rum the next cure to try? 

Dr. G. Waiting to hear how the doxie interview went. 

Bad start to my morning. Didn't get a hard copy newspaper this morning so my routine has been thrown off. I'm exaggerating a bit but I do enjoy simple pleasures like a leisurely read on a day off. Bad windstorm here last night so I guess it couldn't be flown over from the printer in Vancouver.


----------



## Beej

A beautiful day here in Ottawa.

Good dog-walking weather. Or, if you don't have a dog, just plain old good walking weather. Luckily I got mine out of the way early and can now sit around and do nothing.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Nice wind storm last night, but blue sky overhead now so I'll head out into the yard later and perhaps pick up the detritus. Or not. Lazy Saturdays are nice. 

Construction noise across the road is less heavy machinery and more hammers & saws now. All but 7 of the 40 lots in the subdivision have begun construction. (all but 3 have been sold, so I anticipate three more houses will be started today or next week). The week started out with only four houses under construction, so you can imagine we've been watching a lot of forms being poured over the course of the week.


----------



## SINC

Just put on a pot of home made chicken soup to wartd off the cold I can feel coming on. My better half has been sick with it for two days now and a dreadful cough. 

After the soup, a hot soak and then a short nap, following grabbing my cane, just in case and heading over to the local. It is about 1 km return and I figure it will either fix me or whatever. If not, I guess it is back to the couch and the bean bag heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cold??? Chicken soup???? Sickness???? This must be a call for ...da da daa..........The Doxie Emergency Squad!!!!! Yes, the Doxie Emergency Squad. Faster than a speeding bullet...........more powerful than a CN locomotive .......... able to leap over.........well, doxies are not leaping dogs. Yes, The Doxie Emergency Squad..........and dedicated to Truth, Justice and a Healthier Way of Life.

Sinc, my brother, they are on their way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ode to my spell checker (author unknown):

Eye halve a spelling checker
It came with my pea sea.
It plainly marks four my revue miss steaks eye kin knot sea.
Eye strike a quay and type a word and weight for it to say
Weather eye yam wrong oar write.
It shows me strait a weigh as soon as a mist ache is maid.
It nose bee fore two long and eye can put the error rite.
Its rare lea ever wrong.
Eye have run this poem threw it,
I am shore your pleased to no.
Its letter perfect awl the way.
My checker told me sew.


----------



## SINC

Held a successful revival meeting at the local and man do I feel great! The walk did me so much good, the companionship even better and on top of that I managed to meet some new friends, albeit related to old.


----------



## Dr.G.

"...and on top of that I managed to meet some new friends, albeit related to old." Go ahead, admit that you have befriended the doxies.

Glad to hear that you are feeling better, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dachshunds. Je ne peux pas les voir en peinture ! Je monte la garde!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Bon soir, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Where is Carex? Lotus? Peter Scharman? Minnes? Jeac5?

Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all. I will open up the Shang this morning, put on the coffee and get the tea steeping. For breakfast I will make whatever you feel like eating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. MP, you have enough on your plate (pardon the pun). Sit down and let me make you something for breakfast. How is little MP doing these days? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. If someone is cooking I could use a plate of lightly scrambled eggs with an English muffin and a bit or Orange Marmalade please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife just had some poached eggs with an English muffin and a bit or Orange Marmalade for brunch, and I had scrambled eggs instead and some strawberry jam. Strange.................


----------



## Bolor

Glad to hear your back is better, Sinc. With all the advice from our resident ladies, you couldn't do anything else but recover


----------



## Bolor

Maxpower, you seem to be surviving the new arrival. If you can eat breakfast with strong coffee, you are OK


----------



## Beej

Today I'm going to partake in some preventative therapy and follow my own advice to Sinc. Good times.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Dr. G. for the Bolor special. It's good

Thanks Dr. G. and Sinc for the welcome back. Beej's part of the country is supposed to in for some nasty weather. I'm guessing that's why he's gonna relax. Of course he'll probably indulge in some feetsball on the boob toob today too 

Enjoy Beej


----------



## Sonal

Good morning gentleman.

Any eggs left? I could use some scrambled with an English Muffin and marmalade myself.


----------



## Ena

Good day from west of SSI  

Cup of tea and an English muffin with marmalade would hit the spot. Brought my own china tea cup in case there weren't any here. Don't know why but tea tastes so much better in one.


----------



## Beej

Stanford iTunes and beer. I'm filling brain cells while destroying them. We'll see what I end up forgetting...where am I?


----------



## RevMatt

G'day. Back home from my bussy morning, got a bad cold coming on. Or at least a sore throat. Think I shall go lie down. Glad to hear all you heathens enjoy a Sunday off at home


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Glad to hear all you heathens enjoy a Sunday off at home


I partake of the nectar of the gods in respect for their wisdom. My sacrifice: it makes me stupider. I'm willing to make that sacrifice to show my respect for their creation.


----------



## Ena

RevMatt said:


> G'day. Back home from my bussy morning, got a bad cold coming on. Or at least a sore throat. Think I shall go lie down. Glad to hear all you heathens enjoy a Sunday off at home


Sounds a good solution to me for that sore throat. Got a wool sock wrapped around your neck?

I'll confess I've really lapsed from my grand-parents Church of Scotland Sunday rules. I cook, brush my hair and don't go to church twice. Still don't play cards on a Sunday though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, since you are one of the regulars here at The Cafe Chez Marc, we are open 24/7 for anything you want us to make. Do you still want some scrambled eggs with an English Muffin and marmalade?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, do you still want your "cup of tea and an English muffin with marmalade"? As with Sonal, we serve people like you 24/7 whatever you request. FYI, we have our own bone China tea cups, so no need to bring your own cup, mug, glass, etc.


----------



## MLeh

G'day all. One visit to church on a Sunday is enough for me, but I got there at 9 am (choir) and finally got out the door at noon (my turn to count the offering).

RevMatt knows my cure for a cold (it's the same as a cure for a backache), so I'm sure he's already taking my advise and reclining with a good glass of whiskey to 'kill the germs'.


----------



## Sonal

I think just the English muffin with marmalade would be lovely. And tea--it's tea time. 

Speaking of marmalade, I'm wondering how bread pudding made with a little marmalade on the bread would turn out. I have some slightly stale bread, so perhaps some experimenting is in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea for one and all coming right up.


----------



## Ena

Ready for another tea please. I don't mind if it's in the I.O.D.E. china tea cup. 
(Imperial Order Daughters of the Empire)

Dreicht day out there as they say in Gaelic. Rain is coming down sideways with the wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like everyone has had their tea, coffee, etc. So, it is now time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night all. One thing to note is that I specified "orange" marmalade.

The kind with grapefruit is forbidden for me. Once on a drug called Lipitor to reduce cholesterol, it carries a dire warning that grapefruit of any kind including juice can cause a reaction up to and including death.

SO, I don't go there if you get my drift, I simply stick with Orange Marmalade.

Now no one has to woner why I refuse three fruit marmalade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, all. Tea and coffee are both ready, as are the various kinds of marmalades, jams, jellies, preserves and doxies.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Dr. G., et all. My back is good enough to go into the office today for a quick peek at how things are doing, then back home to write my column.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. Done reading my morning comics, so I thought I'd drop in. Piles and piles of snow, again...


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that you are better. The Doxie Emergency Squad, all 8 of them, were on high alert.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, I fear that snow is headed our way. We shall see. We are just now taking out the doxie pups to the backyard, but too much snow is difficult for the pups to run and play and do other sorts of "business".


----------



## RevMatt

We have roughly enough snow to bury adult doxies, Dr. G., so you'd better stay in balmy warm Newfoundland.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Back to work for another week. Even though they would let us in to paint in the house this weekend, things are moving along quickly. And the faster they move, the more mistakes they make. The latest three problems, they put the wrong color railing in out front (our house is a light brown with black trim, why would we possibly want a white railing?), they didn't build the electrical outlet into the island in the ktichen (the cabinet will have to be rebuilt to accomendate it), and the best one, one of the contractors backed into the house delivering stuff, bending the frame on the patio doors. I had briefly debated making a web page to list all of the problems we've encountered with the builder, but quickly realized that I wouldn't have the time it would take to keep it up to date.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, that is over a foot of snow!!!! Their problem is that with such short legs, they get stuck in snow that is over 10 inches, since their legs are only about 6 inches long, and then their stomach gets in the day. Of course, they can dig their way out of anything, so I don't worry too much.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, this IS becoming problematic. I think that decaf coffee and herbal tea is all we shall serve you until some of these building problems get solved.


----------



## bhil

Well, I don't drink coffee so no problems there. I might just have to take you up on the herbal tea. At least in another 3 weeks and a few days, this will all be over. Maybe I should head down to one of the mediation ponds for a while and relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

I recall when we got a room enlarged and they had to take off the entire roof over the room. We had a huge blue plastic tarp over everything.........and then it started to rain...........and nothing got wet inside. I was amazed at how quickly they worked and how well they did on that extension.


----------



## sammy

Glad to be back at work for a bit of a rest. I spent the weekend with the help of my brother replacing some knob and tube wiring in our house. (Fortunately) I no longer fit throught the attic opening and had my brother crawl around up there. My wife and insurance broker have been on me for a while to do it, but as often seems the case, when you work in a particular field, you don't necessarily want to do it at home. That being said, I have been off the tools for a few years now anyway. That being said, I never was fond of house wiring.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil, when I was working for "the company" I went to New Brunswick with a group of other folks to line up some hardware and software for a project. The timeline was very tight, having been imposed by marketing   , so there was no room for error.

When we arrived in N.B. we were greeted by a woman with a clipboard. She travelled with us and made notes of every action item that came up and boy if you were on her list, you jumped!

I think that was the only project I ever saw that got done on time in all my years there LOL

I often wonder why builders don't employ someone with a clipboard to do the same. It would add to the cost of the house, sure, but in the long run, it would save time and money in not having to redo things. 

Maybe I could hire myself out as a "nit-picker" - they say we all end up doing what we do best   

I need another cup of coffee this morning. Just just ripped out the bracelet I made yesterday - on purpose. I had to make it and then reverse engineer it so I could provide exact measurements for when I write up the instructions for a class I'll be giving.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Ah... back from the mediation pond, much better. Welcome to the Shang sammy!


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> I recall when we got a room enlarged and they had to take off the entire roof over the room. We had a huge blue plastic tarp over everything.........and then it started to rain...........and nothing got wet inside. I was amazed at how quickly they worked and how well they did on that extension.


I think if you are working with the contractor directly, telling them what has to be done things go much better. The problem here is we tell the builder what we want, and not everything is getting passed on properly to the contractors. The contractors doing the work appear to be quite good at their jobs.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> bhil, when I was working for "the company" I went to New Brunswick with a group of other folks to line up some hardware and software for a project. The timeline was very tight, having been imposed by marketing   , so there was no room for error.
> 
> When we arrived in N.B. we were greeted by a woman with a clipboard. She travelled with us and made notes of every action item that came up and boy if you were on her list, you jumped!
> 
> I think that was the only project I ever saw that got done on time in all my years there LOL
> 
> I often wonder why builders don't employ someone with a clipboard to do the same. It would add to the cost of the house, sure, but in the long run, it would save time and money in not having to redo things.
> 
> Maybe I could hire myself out as a "nit-picker" - they say we all end up doing what we do best
> 
> I need another cup of coffee this morning. Just just ripped out the bracelet I made yesterday - on purpose. I had to make it and then reverse engineer it so I could provide exact measurements for when I write up the instructions for a class I'll be giving.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


They already have "site supervisors" that are supposed to do this. Unfortunately they only have two for all the houses there are building at any given time, so they start to get spread thin. My wife and I also talked about starting up a consulting business for people building to help them get what they want out of the builder, not what hte builder gives them. Unfortunately (fortunately?) neither of us has the time to invest into this as a business.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Maybe I could hire myself out as a "nit-picker" - they say we all end up doing what we do best  Take care, Margaret


You know Maraget, seriously, you just might have hit upon that elusive career opportunity you have been searching for and I think it deserves some more thought on your part.

Seems to me like it could be lucrative and a much needed service in your area.


----------



## RevMatt

bhil, you are making me glad that we are still stuck renting.

Dr. G., with the bizarre winter we have had, we have been over a foot accumulation a couple of times, only to see it melt back down to about 4 inches with rain and warm weather. In one sense that is good - I hate to think how much we would have if it had never melted! But the weather is very abnormally warm this year, and wetter, too.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> You know Maraget, seriously, you just might have hit upon that elusive career opportunity you have been searching for and I think it deserves some more thought on your part.
> 
> Seems to me like it could be lucrative and a much needed service in your area.


I've been doing target maps of my likes and dislikes, strengths and weaknesses etc., and that's the one thing that keeps coming to the surface. Now I just need to figure out how to get people to pay me   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, that is what we have had as well, without the huge snow falls, which is quite rare for January (average Jan. snowfall for St.John's is usually 165cm). The year we had 21+feet of snow (winter of 2000-01), in 13 days we had 5 feet of snow. We were forecast as having some rain, but the rain never came, but the snow did......and it kept coming and coming and coming all winter. I have pictures of this snow, but people think I must have used Photoshop to increase the amount of snow. I don't know how to use PS and I don't even own it, so I show people the real thing.

Anyway, be safe with all of your snow.


----------



## bhil

SINC is right Maragret, if you know a bit about house building, there is definitely a market for a specialized building consultant around here. We've had to learn lots on our own, but acquireing a copy of the building code and talking to a few people like OH&S and a few experienced contractors would get you well on your way.


----------



## Beej

A long day at a conference, to be repeated tomorrow. At least the conference has some fairly good information in it. Sadly, it's really cutting into my ehmac time.


----------



## RevMatt

Beej, you just need to explain to them about instituting more breaks. And providing internet access. Glad you are at least getting something out of sacrificing time with us


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Beej, you just need to explain to them about instituting more breaks. And providing internet access. Glad you are at least getting something out of sacrificing time with us


I bringing my ibook tomorrow, and hoping to find a wifi spot (for free) in the hotel.


----------



## Ena

Good Monday all. Just before I left work for the day I unscrewed a door from a cupboard in a patient's room as a hinge was loose. Not supposed to do it as it is a union work site but figured it was dangerous to leave it the way it was. Do what you think is right and answer questions later is one of my mottos.


----------



## MLeh

My motto is 'it's usually easier to ask for forgiveness than obtain approval'.

beej: do share the subject of your conference. My pun cup runneth over.

For myself - a lovely day spent in Vancouver. The day was lovely. Not Vancouver.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> RevMatt, that is what we have had as well, without the huge snow falls, which is quite rare for January (average Jan. snowfall for St.John's is usually 165cm). The year we had 21+feet of snow (winter of 2000-01), in 13 days we had 5 feet of snow. We were forecast as having some rain, but the rain never came, but the snow did......and it kept coming and coming and coming all winter. I have pictures of this snow, but people think I must have used Photoshop to increase the amount of snow. I don't know how to use PS and I don't even own it, so I show people the real thing.
> 
> Anyway, be safe with all of your snow.


Just watched the evening news and according to Environment Canada, we have officially had 15 cm of snow since September 1, 2005 to date. With the thaw/freeze cycle there is hardly anything on the ground.

A very strange winter indeed.


----------



## Beej

The North American Energy Infrastructure Forum.

Naeif...it's a gas.


----------



## SINC

Stop it, I like it. Get away closer is all I can say to Old Man Winter!


----------



## MLeh

Beej said:


> The North American Energy Infrastructure Forum.
> 
> Naeif...it's a gas.


MORE gas puns? Oh dear ... I thought we'd already run that well dry ... I guess it's time for some enhanced pun recovery ... unless you'd just like to cap it?


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> MORE gas puns? Oh dear ... I thought we'd already run that well dry ... I guess it's time for some enhanced pun recovery ... unless you'd just like to cap it?


:lmao: 

Too good.

This silent but deadly emission may warm Shang's climate but pun production has peaked and is now in decline.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Good Monday all. Just before I left work for the day I unscrewed a door from a cupboard in a patient's room as a hinge was loose. Not supposed to do it as it is a union work site but figured it was dangerous to leave it the way it was. Do what you think is right and answer questions later is one of my mottos.


That probably could be covered under "other duties as assigned"   

I doubt any union would dare make much of a fuss when an elderly person's safety was concerned - if they do, I'm sure you know the number for someone at the Sun and you do know at least one person who writes a column, I'm sure he knows someone who could pass the word along.....

I'm so devious.

Margaret


----------



## Ena

wwt. Well put. I'll keep all of that info for future reference


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and tea are ready, along with some freshly baked goodies.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Dr. G.

Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Beej

Stopping in to say 'hi'.

Hi.


----------



## Cameo

MLeh said:


> My motto is 'it's usually easier to ask for forgiveness than obtain approval'.
> 
> 
> I agree. Take the initiative, get things done and worry later. Too many people just leave things saying "not my job". That statements peeves me right off.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! I hope you find a wireless access point Beej so you don't have to sit compeltely bored through your conference all day. Otherwise have a good day.


----------



## SINC

Boy, lots of you up and at 'em early today. coffee's great, now for a shower and off to the office for an hour or so.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. More snow falling this morning, although it appears to have stopped. Err, no. Just slowed, now that I look a little more closely. Have to shovel today. I put it off yesterday since noone wanted to go anywhere, and I have a sore throat, but has to be done today. 'tis light and fluffy snow, at least.


----------



## MaxPower

Please SINC, go get a shower. And for Pete's sake, quit walking around the Shang in your housecoat and bunny slippers.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, Sinc is very sensitive about his "bunny slippers". It is something we don't speak about since that traumatic moment back in 1989..........but that is another story for another day.


----------



## winwintoo

I'll just sit quietly in the corner here with my eyes averted until Sinc has left the Shang.   

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Any more shots we can take at him while he's at work? 

Snow is gone, and now I am at the "office", too. My office for the next month being only one floor below the easy chair I check in from when not working


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, what you need are some doxie puppies running about your home office. I have plenty to spare, since, as we speak, four adult doxies and four doxie puppies are having chariot races around the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, Sinc is not shy, just sensitive to the bunny slipper jokes. Ever since that traumatic experience back in 1989...........but as I said, that is for another day.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, Sinc is not shy, just sensitive to the bunny slipper jokes. Ever since that traumatic experience back in 1989...........but as I said, that is for another day.


I'm shy.

Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

I should have been more sensitive to SINC's experience. How quickly we forget.

But I thank God he isn't wearing his "bikini" again.


----------



## MaxPower

BTW, Where is Carex these days??


----------



## bhil

You had to bring up "The Bikini" again. Now I won't be able to sleep tonight, and you can bet that's as much of an invitation SINC needs to parade around in it again.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> You had to bring up "The Bikini" again. Now I won't be able to sleep tonight, and you can bet that's as much of an invitation SINC needs to parade around in it again.


Nope. Wouldn't think of it . . .


----------



## winwintoo

Oh, my eyes!

Somebody let me know when the page has changed please   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

While I won't go into the details of what happened back in 1989, here is an update on the slippers:


----------



## Bolor

:clap:   :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I had forgotten about the blue cup................and Sam, your teddy bear. Man, do these bring back memories. Of course, back in 1989, it was another story. Still, that is a tale for another day.............when everyone needs a good cry. Remember the look on Jason Jinglestar's face the first time you wore those slippers???


----------



## Dr.G.

How To install a wireless security system:

Go to a second-hand store, buy a pair of men's used work boots, a really big pair. Put them outside your front door on top of a copy of "Guns and Ammo" magazine. Put a dog dish beside it. A really big dish. Leave a note on your front door that says something like --

"Bubba, big Mike and I have gone to get more ammunition - back in 1/2 an hr. Don't disturb the pit bulls, they've just been wormed." 

Or get yourself a pack of doxies.........


----------



## Beej

bhil said:


> Morning all! I hope you find a wireless access point Beej so you don't have to sit compeltely bored through your conference all day. Otherwise have a good day.


Found it, not free, too cheap to pay. I did, however, suggest that future conferences include that service on the comment sheet. We'll see next year.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> How To install a wireless security system:
> 
> Go to a second-hand store, buy a pair of men's used work boots, a really big pair. Put them outside your front door on top of a copy of "Guns and Ammo" magazine. Put a dog dish beside it. A really big dish. Leave a note on your front door that says something like --
> 
> "Bubba, big Mike and I have gone to get more ammunition - back in 1/2 an hr. Don't disturb the pit bulls, they've just been wormed."
> 
> Or get yourself a pack of doxies.........


And I thought I was devious   

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Way too much fun in here today whilst I was out


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you have never seen a pack of doxies (four adults and four pups) go racing around the house, everyone chasing someone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, we always have fun here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

When things in your life seem almost too much to handle, when 24 hours in a day are not enough, remember the mayonnaise jar and the 2 cups of coffee.

A professor stood before his class and had some items in front of him. When the class began, he wordlessly picked up a very large and empty mayonnaise jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls. He then asked the students if the jar was full. They agreed that it was.

The professor then picked up a box of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles rolled into the open areas between the golf balls. He then asked the students again if the jar was full. They agreed it was.

The professor next picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar. Of course, the sand filled up everything else. He asked once more if the jar was full. The students responded with an unanimous "Yes."

The professor then produced two cups of coffee from under the table and poured the entire contents into the jar effectively filling the empty space between the sand. The students laughed.

"Now," said the professor as the laughter subsided, "I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life.

The golf balls are the important things "Your family, your children, your health, your friends, your favorite passions, God and country." If everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full.

The pebbles are the other things that matter -- your job, your house, And your car.

The sand is everything else -- the small stuff. "If you put the sand into the jar first," he continued, "there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for life. If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff you will never have room for the things that are important to you.

"Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. Play with your children.....or your doxies. Take time to get medical checkups. Take your spouse out to dinner. Play another 18 holes of golf. There will always be time to clean the house and fix the sink. Take care of the golf balls first, the things that really matter. Set your priorities. The rest is just sand."

One of the students raised her hand and inquired what the coffee represented. The professor smiled. "I'm glad you asked.

It just goes to show you that no matter how full your life may seem, there's always room for a couple of cups of coffee with a friend."


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, we always have fun here in The Shang.


No argument from me. On my second coffee


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> "Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. Play with your children.....or your doxies..."


I've heard this story before, but don't remember the doxies. Funny isn't it?


----------



## bhil

Beej said:


> I've heard this story before, but don't remember the doxies. Funny isn't it?


Including doxies or not, that story is still one of my favorites for putting life into perspective. Thank you Dr G for reminding us all what is really important.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Including doxies or not, that story is still one of my favorites for putting life into perspective. Thank you Dr G for reminding us all what is really important.


Well, maybe that and 1989.

And bikinis.

But then again, that is yet another story.


----------



## SINC

What a month this has been. House renting hurdles. The excitement of a brand new year. Bunny slippers. New life born and due. Careers in bud. Puppies growing experience. Bad backs. Bikinis. Travel. New members. House building hurdles. Great advice. Properties rented. Meals cooked. Sympathy expressed. Advice freely given. Assistance offered. Friendship cemented.

Sigh. This place is so depressing.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, my pleasure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, glad to have been of some service.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, glad to have been of some service.


So many of you are of service to each other in any given month that I have no idea why I singled out this one.

Oh hell, call it the devil in me.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> So many of you are of service to each other in any given month that I have no idea why I singled out this one.
> 
> Oh hell, call it the devil in me.


I would thank you all for "being here" for me this month - it's been a trying time, but after seeing Sinc's bikini and his bunny slippers, I'm speechless   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Glad it helped Margaret. One day when passing through Regina, I'm gonna stop with the wife and have a coffee with you!

That being said, a buddy just called who is just finished his nightly swim in the neighbourhood pool.

Poor guy wants a beer and since it is so darn mild, he suggested one in the motor home.

I'm off to the back forty to turn on the lights, the furnace and grab a six pack out of the back garage. (Front garage never did have any beer in it!)

It's a party folks! Geez, I could be up until 10:00 or so tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready.

With Sinc having been up past 10PM his time, I guess we won't be seeing him until 5PM my time.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Wish I had some bunny slippers!


----------



## bhil

Morning all! I hope SINC didn't get too out of hand last night. Up until 10:00 that's just crazy talk.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, I have some pictures of his wild party, but have no way of showing them online, since I would normally send these pictures to Sinc to post online. However, picture a bean bag ........... then envision lots of pink .......... add to this two bunny slippers, lots of snoring and a lamp shade. Get the picture???


----------



## RevMatt

10 o'clock is a pretty wild party for someone SINC's age, isn't it?


----------



## Beej

I wonder if the bikini came off by the end of the party. I wish I hadn't just wondered that.

Good morning everybody.


----------



## RevMatt

Quite a thought to start your day with, Beej. That conference appears to have done quite a number on you!


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> I wonder if the bikini came off by the end of the party. I wish I hadn't just wondered that.
> 
> Good morning everybody.


I wish you hadn't wondered that too!! I had almost succeeded in putting that image out of my mind  

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good morning, one and all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready.
> 
> With Sinc having been up past 10PM his time, I guess we won't be seeing him until 5PM my time.


Try 11:00 a.m. your time. Wow. Was up until midnight. Luckily, I didn't turn into a pumpkin. Slept until 7:15 a.m., but I must have needed it.


----------



## RevMatt

Darnit! He's awake! Better real in the cheap shots, everyone!  Sounds like a fun night, SINC. Looking forward to next month, when I will live close enough to my friends that we can drop in on each other. Most of the most fun nights of my life have been spontaneous like that.


----------



## bhil

Beej said:


> I wonder if the bikini came off by the end of the party. I wish I hadn't just wondered that.
> 
> Good morning everybody.


 - shudder -


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, luckily, he then started to wear the lampshade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, glad to see that you are up so early. Might I ask what you did with all of the dog food that we had defrosting on the counter??? It was bison from Sask.


----------



## SINC

Having been born and raised in that fair province, I recognized it immediately and put it in the fridge. As everyone from Saskatchewan knows, one NEVER defrosts Bison at room temperature. It must be defrosted slowly to hold the exotic flavour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I know, but it was in the fridge defrosting next to your last beer. The beer is gone, as is the bison burger.

Just for everyone's info, lest they think I go out and kill my own bison, here is the Urban Carnivore website.

http://www.urbancarnivore.com/uc_online/pages.cfm?ID=25


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I know, but it was in the fridge defrosting next to your last beer. The beer is gone, as is the bison burger.
> 
> Just for everyone's info, lest they think I go out and kill my own bison, here is the Urban Carnivore website.
> 
> http://www.urbancarnivore.com/uc_online/pages.cfm?ID=25


Now, now Dr. G., you clearly stated it was on the counter which is where I found it. Changing your story won't help:


Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, glad to see that you are up so early. Might I ask what you did with all of the dog food that we had defrosting on the counter??? It was bison from Sask.


----------



## Dr.G.

I stand corrected. Still, it is gone and the puppies are hungry.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Having been born and raised in that fair province, I recognized it immediately and put it in the fridge. As everyone from Saskatchewan knows, one NEVER defrosts Bison at room temperature. It must be defrosted slowly to hold the exotic flavour.


What he means is "so it won't stink up the rest of the house"   

M


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> What he means is "so it won't stink up the rest of the house"
> 
> M


Ah yes, spoken like a true member of the Saskatchewan fraternity.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena, after you've had your coffee and settled down a bit, slide over to this thread and find out how to handle a union/non-union dispute.

Warning, DO NOT DO IT WHILE YOU ARE EATING.

Margaret


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> Ena, after you've had your coffee and settled down a bit, slide over to this thread and find out how to handle a union/non-union dispute.
> 
> Warning, DO NOT DO IT WHILE YOU ARE EATING.
> 
> Margaret



Thanks for the 'heads' up to the post


----------



## SINC

Quiet day in The Shang. Only two posts since I went to the office? Tsk, tsk people.


----------



## winwintoo

Been busy. Made a new invention today.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been busy with the snow. Sent Sinc the pics of what we are facing here in St.John's.


----------



## winwintoo

Just called my son who's in Saskatoon on business - he couldn't talk because it was blizzarding so hard he needed both hands to drive.

Maybe I should have gone out for food yesterday. Oh well.

Is there any of that dog food left?

Margaret


----------



## Beej

Pretty mild here. I think I'll settle in for ehmac & cheese and tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Must get up early tomorrow morning and try to dig out. By dawn, we shall have had 50cm of snow with another 25cm predicted for tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I have been busy with the snow. Sent Sinc the pics of what we are facing here in St.John's.


Yikes! Here is the situation folks:


----------



## SINC

And they are still working on it:


----------



## SINC

And with that, I bid you all a good night. And you too Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## Beej

Wow, that does look beautiful. Of course, it's not the road to my grocery store either.


----------



## MaxPower

Last night I had the most sound sleep I have had in a while. The problem is nothing was able to wake me, not even the sound of a baby crying. That scares me.

But MP Jr woke up at 5:30, so I am still tired. So the coffee is on


----------



## bhil

Morning folks. Wow only MP beat me in? Where is everyone this morning? Busy day yesterday running around doing things for the new house (like getting insurance, lining up movers, etc), and prepping for today. Tonight we start painting.


----------



## SINC

I am here and the coffee smells great. Morning all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I was up at 6AM, but getting coffee ready was not really a priority for me................trying to dig out my front door was my #1 priority. So, after 4 hours outside in hurricane force winds and snow, I am able to see my front door and end of the driveway. Now, if I could just see my car under that mound of snow, all would be well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the pics, Sinc. It is worse today, but the end is insight. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I was never a light sleeper until my children were born. Now, any sound that is out of the ordinary wakes me up. You were most likely VERY tired, as is to be expected, for you not to hear your son.


----------



## RevMatt

Yeah, I have nights like that every now and then. Fortunately, my wife has elbows to reinforce my daughters attempts at getting my attention 

And good morning, all. Insane snow, Dr. G. Looks like it'll be a couple of days before life is back to some semblance of normal. No kids trapped in schools this time,I trust?


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, this is not TO. Yesterday, schools closed, along with much of St.John's. This morning, schools were again closed for the day, but by noon, everything started to open up once again. It is still snowing, and the winds have died down to a brisk 75 kp/h (down from 113 kp/h overnight). When all is said and done, we shall have received about 60+cm. Still, I have seen worse, far worse. Six years ago, we received over 5 feet of snow in 13 days. Weather bomb after weather bomb kept dumping 25-50cm of snow day after day after day, with only a day or so inbetween each bomb.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going on 4PM here in St.John's and I finally have half of my driveway cleared of snow, along with a bit of the front garden for the doxies. People think I am crazy when I clear away the snow from part of the front lawn, but when the snow goes over 25cm deep, the doxies like to play and romp in this snow, but not do what I want them to do outside. Also, this little amphitheater protects them a bit from the wind.


----------



## Ena

Dr. G. Sounds like clearing away the snow was a full time job today. 

Not comparing weather in any way but if we get hit with predicted wind storm tomorrow it'll be our third in a week. Gusts up to 90 km/hr again.


----------



## SINC

What's snow?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> What's snow?


iMac colour from about five years ago isn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Ena, it took me most of the day, and I am still not done yet. "Gusts up to 90 km/hr" is what we are hoping for, in that the 110kp/h winds are a bit scary, in that the gusts are usually about 15kp/h stronger.


----------



## Dr.G.

"What's snow?" Sinc, it is that frozen white precipitation that helps St.John's prevent a water shortage each year. We go through some dry July periods with no rain, and this snow keeps the forest fire situation down each year, as well as filling up the various fresh water lakes from which we get our water.


----------



## Beej

I miss winter. This weekly warm-cold cycling is getting quite irritating.

Getting ready for bed now. G'night Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Beej. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## bhil

Evening all. Dr G. I hope you didn't strain yourself too much shoveling all that snow. I spent a couple hours tonight trying to chip away at the pile of ice that has formed in front of my garage. Not as strenuous as moving snow, but I thought I would let you know you weren't alone in the winter cleanup duties today.

Anyways, time to clean up and start getting ready for bed.

Good night!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the concern, bhil. The problem with our snow is that when it comes from an easterly direction, it is wet. It takes on a strange blue/green hue when the sun hits it in a certain direction because it has some ocean mist in some of the flakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and tea are now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Makr

Some of us haven't gone to bed, nor is it looking like i will. Term-papers and set designs are wonderful like that.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning.

Makr, Ask Dr.G. about his special blend of coffee for days like this.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Sad news morning. I well remember the days of writing through the night, Makr, and you have my sympathies. All's well with mini-MP?


----------



## MaxPower

All is good with mini-MP Reverend.

He gets quite gassy - to the point where he is in pain. Right now we are trying to figure out if it is Mom's milk, his formula or the fact that he just gulps down his bottle. It will be trial and error until we figure it out.


----------



## Makr

It's too bad i don't drink coffee. Although one of these days i think i'm going to have to branch into it.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all! Good Evening Makr! Welcome to the Shnag. You found the perfect place to come during the high stress moment you are currently experiencing. I too remember well the pains of having to work through the night. Now-a-days, no sleep is either self inflicted, or caused by my daughter, which still hard, isn't near as painful as work.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, my son was a gulper, and I spent many a night with him over my shoulder. Sadly, I too was a gulper. I don't think that it is his mom's milk, since that is a natural source of nuritionment. However, I know how this can be anxiety-filled times for you all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> All is good with mini-MP Reverend.
> 
> He gets quite gassy - to the point where he is in pain. Right now we are trying to figure out if it is Mom's milk, his formula or the fact that he just gulps down his bottle. It will be trial and error until we figure it out.


We had a similar problem with our daughter when she was first born. We worked through it by starting her on a lactose free formula for a little while, then started mixing in a regular formula slowly increasing percentages until she was drinking regular formula. We left her on that for a little while, and slowly started the transition to milk. Don't know if it would work for you in your situation, but it is one more option to keep in mind.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. A wet day in Ottawa, but the coffee's good.


----------



## RevMatt

Less happy prospect to consider, but gas can be a sign of lactose intolerance, if he is on formula. I'm sure you'll figure it out. We were blessedly spared that particular problem. Our daughter has always been, and still is, a dainty eater, something she must have inherited from her mother, since it certainly didn't come from my genes!

On an up note, I am positively giddy with energy today. My daughter only woke twice all night, and it's been that way for a couple of nights now, excluding the night before last. Maybe, maybe, maybe, she is starting to learn to sleep at night. Two weeks short of 2 and a half, 'tis about time. Maybe her parents will have enough rest to start thinking about a follow up now


----------



## RevMatt

Oh, forgot to share my other exciting news. My new employers have decided to pay for professionals to both move us, and pack us! Very exciting, and an immense relief. There will still be lots for us to do, of course, and lots of getting the house ready stuff to do, but this takes a lot of the time pressure off.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Oh, forgot to share my other exciting news. My new employers have decided to pay for professionals to both move us, and pack us! Very exciting, and an immense relief. There will still be lots for us to do, of course, and lots of getting the house ready stuff to do, but this takes a lot of the time pressure off.


That's great! I know from experience how much stress that can relieve.


----------



## bhil

Great news about the movers RevMatt. We hired our movers on Wed, but we are taking on all the packing ourselves. More work for us, but we have lots of things I just wouldn't trust strangers to pack.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Nice to hear you have assistance with the move RevMatt. Having moved 11 times, twice on our own, I much prefer to have the moving van involved.

I would offer MP advice with his little one, but ours were so long ago, I can;t remember any advice to give.


----------



## RevMatt

That's OK, SINC, most of the advice we got from folks of your generation tended to involve feeding alcohol to the kid, in some form or another. While I'm sure it didn't do any harm in your day, and is just as unlikely to in this day, we found it pretty hard to even consider doing. Differing generational sensibilites, I suppose. Although I'm told that one can now buy alcohol-free gripe water, if one so chooses. I'm also told it doesn't work nearly as well.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Oh, forgot to share my other exciting news. My new employers have decided to pay for professionals to both move us, and pack us! Very exciting, and an immense relief. There will still be lots for us to do, of course, and lots of getting the house ready stuff to do, but this takes a lot of the time pressure off.


I had "professionals" come to pack and move our household once. At the time, we had a boy staying with us (a friend of one of my sons) and after the move, this boy was looking for his hairdryer. We searched high and low and couldn't find it, so I bought him a new one and all was well.

Then years - and two more moves - later, I opened that box (still taped by the "professional" movers) marked "good china" and there was the hair dryer nestled in with grandma's old china tea cups    

I'm just saying.

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

bhil, we will pack the stuff we are most worried about ourselves still. But we don't have much that falls into that category, really. And we last moved less than a year ago, and did that one ourselves. So we REALLY don't want to do that again.

Apparently they don't empty the clothes out of the drawers when they do it, just move everything together. This will be nice on the other end . I'm going to let them pack my gen 1 G4 tower, though. After backing up the data. If they drop it, I wouldn't mind an upgrade


----------



## SINC

OK, everyone together now . . . think . . . DROP!


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> OK, everyone together now . . . think . . . DROP!


Save it for the 23rd


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Save it for the 23rd


Er, Psalm?


----------



## RevMatt

Haha! I shall have to think about rewriting it for moving day.


----------



## SINC

I'll start . . .

The Pro is my mover, I shall not pack . . .


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> bhil, we will pack the stuff we are most worried about ourselves still. But we don't have much that falls into that category, really. And we last moved less than a year ago, and did that one ourselves. So we REALLY don't want to do that again.
> 
> Apparently they don't empty the clothes out of the drawers when they do it, just move everything together. This will be nice on the other end . I'm going to let them pack my gen 1 G4 tower, though. After backing up the data. If they drop it, I wouldn't mind an upgrade


Hmm, good point. I have an older Solaris workstation that just sits around collecting dust. Maybe I should let the movers move it. It is pretty icy out around here.


----------



## Ena

MP. Has your wife thought about cutting out gassy foods from her diet? Just a thought  Good luck with solving the source of the cramping with the wee one.

All quiet on the western front as we wait to see if yet another wind storm is on its way. Ground is so sodden with record rainfall it helps the wind uproots trees.


----------



## bhil

Well, its time for me to head out for the weekend. I'm taking the afternoon off to start painting in the new house, and that will run through the weekend and somewhere along the way turn into flooring. Have a good weekend everyone, and I'll see you some time on Monday.


----------



## winwintoo

Is there any coffee left? I'm in need of extra caffeine today too. Seems like stress finds me wherever I hide LOL

bhil, have fun painting. That was one of the things I was never any good at so my walls were always whatever color the builder left them  I don't think it was applying the paint that was the problem, it was deciding what color.........

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

SINC said:


> I'll start . . .
> 
> The Pro is my mover, I shall not pack . . .


Boxes and cartons, they do not lack.......


----------



## Beej

The weekend begins. Anyone else looking forward to it?


----------



## Makr

i just slept for five hours, so i'm set


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't want to put a damper on the start of the weekend for you folks, but I have to call it a night. Teleprofs work on the weekend, and there is still snow to shovel, and doxies to care for as well. So, good night one and all, and may this weekend bring us all a bit of peace and tranquility. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Grah. My daughter decided that the day would start at 5am today. Joy. I'd put the coffee and such on for everyone, but it would probably be cold by the time the rest of you wake up. Meh. Who am I kidding, this is a two pot morning if ever I met one. No point in being shy about getting things going.
Only 3 hours until Crappy Tire opens. It's sale day! 
I'm with you, though, Dr. G. If I have a weekend at all, it isn't now. Much work to be done yet before tomorrow morning rolls around


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Morning RevMatt. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## RevMatt

Looks like only you and I around, Dr. G. The lack of conversation is not helping in my attempt to stay awake.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, might I suggest sitting on the floor............and having four doxie puppies run all around you.........with the four adult doxies watching on??? It is sure to keep you awake and amuse you at the same time.


----------



## SINC

I too have been up since 6:00 a.m., but I spent the time reading the morning dailies.

Good morning all and thanks for the coffee.


----------



## winwintoo

I woke up at 3:45 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep so I got up and read the overnight email and then went back to bed and got another 3 hours in!

Now I'm ready for coffee.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Good day from the windy west coast. Drapes are flapping around in the open window. My little gauge of the wind is how far they fly out from the window sill. 
Only a foot out from the sill this morning so it's not as bad as it's been.

Good news is my left eye is looking much better. Was black and swollen all week after walking into a door frame stumbling around half asleep to let the dog out.
Looked like I had gone wild with the eye shadow for a few days with yellow,red and black patches on my eye-lid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, glad that a bruised eye was your only injury. It could have been worse.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good afternoon guys and gals. Looks like some people are missing sleep around here. As Dr. G said, the doxies should fix any problems staying awake. 

Did I mention exams are over? Overall they seemed fairly easy. I hope I did well on my Math and Geography exams, considering I had to get at least 95% and 90%, respectively, to keep my mark the same.

Next semester, which starts Monday, includes science, english, phys. ed., and French. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, AA. We have an intellect in our midst. Kudos.


----------



## RevMatt

grats, AA.

Has been a day of naps, but here I am on the far side of it, still with work to do. Not that ehmac is work, but meh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Due to the death of grandpa Al Lewis, the irascible father-in-law to Fred Gwynne's Herman Munster on the 1964-66 television show "The Munsters", and one of the stars of another classic TV show from my youth, playing Officer Leo Schnauzer on "Car 54, Where Are You?", the "What's up Dach's?" Comedy Club shall not have a live show, but show re-runs of these two classic TV shows.


----------



## AppleAuthority

We have some massive snow coming down here. I just looked outside and everything is white. It's unbelievable!


----------



## Ena

Dr.G., those two shows were aired in Canada and I remember watching them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, "Car 54 where are you?" was one of my favorite shows as a boy growing up in New York City.


----------



## Dr.G.

AA, according to Environment Canada, Barrie is to get "Snowfall amounts of 20 to 30 cm, with trong northeast winds of 40 gusting to 60 km/h have also developed creating extensive low visibility less than 500 metres in falling and drifting and blowing snow." This is what St.John's was getting for the first 12 hours of our storm, and then it really picked up with winds over 110kp/h blowing around a total of 55cm+ of snow. 

So, batten down the hatches and sit tight. If you can't make it to brunch tomorrow morning, we deliver. For, as the motto of the Doxie Express Squad goes, "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed deliveries."


----------



## winwintoo

Something's not right. I just came here and see that there have been several posts today, but I didn't get notified by email of any of them. I usually get notified of all posts.

Not only that, I belong to several Yahoo groups and I feel like I'm blacking out in the middle of conversations - I'm either not getting emails or people are taking threads off-line and then back on-line.

It's like email is evaporating into space - very unnerving.

And heaven knows, I only have a few nerves left.

Dr. G. are the pups spoken for tomorrow? Could you send them my way? Thanks.

Margaret


----------



## nussajane

"My little gauge of the wind is how far they fly out from the window sill. 
Only a foot out from the sill this morning so it's not as bad as it's been."

Forget about high-teck electronic devices for measuring things! My parents had an airtight wood stove. In the morning Dad would know how low the fire was by how close the cat was to the stove. Some cold mornings she was jammed right up against the glass door. Warm days she was two feet away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, while I can't explain the missing notifications, the pups are ready, willing and able to come and visit. If you need a smile, their antics will make you laugh. If you need to cry, they are great to cuddle up with and just sob. If you need to talk, they are great listeners. And if you need to sleep with someone, they love to cuddle up next to you and just go to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

nussajane, strangely enough, our doxies do the same thing around my wood stove. Of course, these doxies will run outside when it is -10C with a strong westerly wind, but refuse to go outside in a 2C misty fog or 20C rain.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Thanks Dr. G for the offer, but I'm a fighter. I will try my best to make it here. 

Winwintoo, that happened to me a while back. Go your User CP and remove the Shang, then re-add it. See if that works.


----------



## Beej

Just got up from a great afternoon nap. Now what do I do? Movies, books...the choices are endless!


----------



## Moscool

'evening everybody.

Just back from a Robert Lepage's latest play: The Andersen Project. This is yet another tour de force by Lepage, arguably the world's greatest theatre director. 

If one of his plays makes it to your city sell your house, queue-up in the snow, even invite your mother in law to stay for a holiday, but simply GO !

PS: Key role for the dog in this one. Not sure if it's a doxie though...


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Moscool. I was thinking of you this afternoon, when when a couple walked by my house, one had a British accent and the other a French accent.


----------



## winwintoo

AppleAuthority said:


> Thanks Dr. G for the offer, but I'm a fighter. I will try my best to make it here.
> 
> Winwintoo, that happened to me a while back. Go your User CP and remove the Shang, then re-add it. See if that works.


Thanks AA I'll try that.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

One tired guy will cash in early tonight folks, so enjoy yourselves and see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Ena

Time for me to look out the nursing scrubs, socks and some unmentionables for work tomorrow. 

Have an enjoyable brunch everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess it is time for me to say good night as well. Brunch comes earlier and earlier these days. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Beej

That afternoon nap was more restful than I thought. Almost 4 am and still wide awake. I'm down to my last movie...this could get ugly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Bruch is now being served. Bon apetite.


----------



## mrjimmy

Good morning Dr.G.

This is my first visit to the shang. I've always walked by and glanced in the window. Thought maybe I'd pop in. I can hear the shopbell jingle.

Is that Coronation Street on in the corner? Lovely!


----------



## SINC

Good morning Dr. G., et all. Not likely we will see Beej any time soon today as he catches up on his sleep.

Welcome mrjimmy, nice to have you drop by.

Now, where did you say the brunch buffet was?


----------



## Makr

Mmmmmm food. methinks of going out for breakfast.....


----------



## SINC

Speaking of food, I just remembered I promised my wife I would make cabbage rolls today, so I had better get started in the next hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning Sinc, mrjimmy and Makr. Make yourself at home and enjoy our fine food.

Sinc, remember, we sell home-made take out orders of various items. We are in the process of having home-made Polish, Ukrainian and Latvian cabbage rolls being made as we speak. You may have your choice, or take home some of all three kinds. I LOVE cabbage rolls.


----------



## Makr

Yay i likes food. up all night again. figured that was better then putting it off for another night..


----------



## Bolor

Welcome Makr and mrjimmy to the shang (he said as he cosied up the the stove with a brunch plate and a cuppa the Bolor Special) 
I have a lot of catching up to do so here goes:
MP, my grand daughter had the same problem from mamma's milk. She self-corrected by blasting out the "other" end  
Glad to hear your eye is getting better Ena ... that had to hurt getting it
Rev, getting the pasisheners topay for moving and packing will be a great help
Sinc, pass those cabbage rolls around. Us wannabe Polish/Ukranians love them. Any perogies to go with those? I like mine fried after they have been boiled :clap: 
AA and Dr. G. we didn't get as much snow as you guys but enough that I'll have to out a number of times to clean up. Right now there is two feet of snow on my car alone.tptptptp 
I hope I didn't forget anyone oh, ... wwt lets hope you get those nerves under control. I know from experience that the doxies will sooth them very nicely. Tranquility and peace.
I was supposed to go to Sudbury tomorrow on CCS business but with this winter storm warning in effect, fogeddaboutit :heybaby: 
We are expecting up to 40 cms of snow and the 60 km/hr wind are creating whiteout conditions. I think my life is worth more than that. The Hwy there is narrow, no shoulders and logging trucks hog the road. I hate that road even under ideal conditions


----------



## Bolor

Oh yeah, I for got to tell you that Mpix is having a Pink Panther festival. It started Friday and finishes up tonight. They are running it as a marathon on Feb 11 starting at 9:00 am.

I love that guy. I hope Steve Martin doesn't mess it up.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good Morning all. I heard somebody say perogies. Any left?


----------



## Beej

I'm up, and thinking BBQ (and perogies).

Burgers anyone?


----------



## AppleAuthority

I'll have a couple


----------



## SINC

Cabbage rolls are in the oven and ready in about two hours.


----------



## Beej

A balanced meal. Cheeseburgers, perogies and cabbage rolls. I feel healthier just thinking about it.

I'm making 1/3 pounders, if you want smaller burgers speak now or prepare to stuff your face.


----------



## Bolor

make mine a half pounder then I'll need only one


----------



## Beej

A challenge! I'll see your half-pounder and up you a quarter pound (when I go to Wendy's, I get the triple  ) . Not sure if there's a bun to fit, so I'll provide wet-naps.


----------



## MaxPower

I just fished my chili and Chicken wings in honour of the Super Bowl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is the Super Bowl tonight???


----------



## SINC

Really? You're kidin' right?


----------



## Dr.G.

We just took down our Christmas/Hanukkah decorations. It can't be the Super Bowl yet? What teams made it this year? It seems like just yesterday that Broadway Joe Namath predicted that the New York Jets would win Super Bowl III....and the Jets pulled off one of the biggest upsets in sports history, 16-7.


----------



## Makr

Pittsburg vs. Seattle

lots of band wagon jumping going on.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Pitsburg Penguins vs the Seattle Mariners? Seems like an odd matchup. 

Still, there are memories of Super Bowl XXI and XXV still vivid in my memory ............... and sublimated memories of Super Bowl XXXV. As well, we shall not go into the sudden-death overtime game between my beloved Giants (when they still played in Yankee Stadium) and the Baltimore Colts, in the NFL Championship Game. Let's NOT go there ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

"We are things of a day. 
The dream of a shadow is man, no more. 
But when a brightness comes and God gives it, 
there is a shining of light on men and life is sweet . . . " 

Pindar


----------



## Ena

Mmmm perogies at Ukrainian weddings in small towns that last for days  Quite an experience.


----------



## SINC

Burp!

'scuse me!

Cabbage rolls were fantastic.


----------



## Makr

Dr.G. said:


> The Pitsburg Penguins vs the Seattle Mariners? Seems like an odd matchup.



*snort* reminds me of Baseketball!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, that time of the evening again when one should really put their head down. I think tonight with a good book. Night all.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening all. Was a very full day. I managed to take a significant chunk out of my middle finger, left hand with a bread knife, which nicely used up most of the time I had in the afternoon for eating, napping and preparing for the class I lead on Sunday nights. Got to watch them cauterize it with cool electric shocks, though, so all is not lost. And since the enormous hunk of gauze that was supposed to stay on it for the first 48 hours fell off after less than one, I have normal butterfly bandaids on now, so I can sort of type with that finger. I expect to sleep well, starting very, very soon.
Hope you all had fun days. Night!


----------



## Ena

RevMatt, nasty thing to have happen when you had other plans. Always the way isn't it? I assume you can bend that finger otherwise you might be giving people a message without intending to


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all from a foggy St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, I hope that you and your finger are better this morning.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. Yes, the finger is better. Just going to be bandaged and ugly for quite some time. In the words of the Doctor, it will be "weeks and weeks and weeks" before it is really back to it's normal shape. However, no pain today, and I can type more or less normally, so that is good. Yup, I can bend it, Ena, although I do still have to be careful when saying "hey, look what I did to my finger!"


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, this is the benefit of voice recognition software.


----------



## RevMatt

Interesting thought, Dr. G. I've never really used it, at least not since the early days when you had to spend as much time correcting the mistakes as it would have taken just to type it all in the first place. I have often wished for it, though. Particularly on my long drives.


----------



## Dr.G.

I did some research with voice recognition software and students with dysgraphia, a learning disability that makes writing a difficult task. Going back and editing one's work is actually not a pain, in that the learning disabled student gets a laugh at how incorrect some of the computer-generated miscues are, which leads to "teaching the computer".


----------



## SINC

Good morning one and all. Up and at 'em for yet another day.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! A very busy and productive weekend! It started with an offer on the house on Friday afternoon, a little less than we wanted, but not so much that we were going to turn it down with only 3 weeks to possession of the new house. They have until Friday to remove the sale conditions, and then it's one big problem off our plate. A lot of long hours were then spent over the weekend in the new house and all of the painting was completed and 1/3 f the flooring got put in. We were very happy. There is one small painting task ahead, putting all of the finshing artwork on the walls of the playroom, but that is my wife's job. I will hopefully get hte next 1/3 of the flooring in tonight, and will hopefully be done by mid week.


----------



## bhil

RevMatt, my younger brother once cut off the corner of his thumb while cutting vegtables, a piece about 1/2 inch long and 1/4 inch wide. They sprayed what they called liquid skin over it to seal it all up, and had it bandaged for about month. until new skin had completely grown over it. Over hte next couple of years it actually grew back! You can now only barely tell he had his accident.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> I did some research with voice recognition software and students with dysgraphia, a learning disability that makes writing a difficult task. Going back and editing one's work is actually not a pain, in that the learning disabled student gets a laugh at how incorrect some of the computer-generated miscues are, which leads to "teaching the computer".


One of my wifes friends has a form of dyslexia, and qualified for a grant to buy her: a laptop, voice recognition software, a scanner and OCR software that had the ability to read out the scanned in text. That way she never had to worry about writing mistakes, or reading problems since the computer would do it all for her (since we are talking about voice recognition software, I'll leave it up to you to decide what the computer would do for her: the reading and writing or the problems  )

The problem with the program, it was run by bureaucrats who had a set of rules and couldn't comprehend that they were guidlines. She was forced to buy a new computer and it had to be a laptop, she wasn't allowed to use her 6 month old system. She was restricted to a specific, very overpriced, piece of OCR software that was referenecd as an example, where I can think of several other programs or combinations of programs that would have done a better job for cheaper. And, she wasn't allowed to get a Mac!


----------



## Cameo

bhil - glad things seem to be coming together for you.
RevMatt - hope your finger isn't bothering you and that 
it heals quickly - wouldn't want to read in the newspaper
about your being arrested for causing a disturbance because
someone mistook your gesture.
Dr G - I bet the doxie pups are big now. Have you found 
homes for all that you are selling? 

Hello to everyone else too.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, yes, there are devices that are capable of helping most learning disabled students of all ages.
I am learning disabled spelling, but did not know this until I was working on my Ph.D. and took an advanced course on the assessment of learning disabilities. Go figure???

How Many Sounds Does OUGH make? 

“A rough-coated, dough-faced, thoughtful ploughman strode through the
streets of Scarborough; after falling into a slough, he coughed and
hiccoughed."


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Gracie. The doxies, now 14 weeks oldl, are doing well. There is a family in Digby, NS that might want to buy the two remaining doxie pups for sale, and a person in Liverpool, NS that might want to buy one of them if this sale does not go through. It would be grand to keep some litter mates together, but we shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, Dr. G. Thanks for sending the doxies yesterday - I'm feeling better this morning - or at least I was until bhil mentioned beaurocrats and since he lives in the same province, that brought up a whole nother flood of bad memories - YIKES!!

RevMat, sorry to hear about your finger - one doesn't realize how much we use ALL our digits until one of them is working at less than full power.

I snuck in and had a couple of cabbage rolls while you were all watching the football game - they were good Sinc. There were no perogies left though.

I'll grab another coffee and then get to work, take care, 

Margaret


----------



## bhil

Sorry Margaret, didn't mean to bring up the bad memories, and I was the one that snuck in and ate the last of the perogies when no one was looking.


----------



## bhil

It sounds promising for the pups Dr G. I hope the people in Digby can pass your wife's infamous test so that the 2 pups can go together.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How Many Sounds Does OUGH make?
> 
> “A rough-coated, dough-faced, thoughtful ploughman strode through the
> streets of Scarborough; after falling into a slough, he coughed and
> hiccoughed."


Did you forget the model A Ford horn sound?

ough ough ghaaa!


----------



## RevMatt

Thanks for the good wishes, all. Bhil, that's about the size of the chunk I cut off my finger. No liquid skin for me, though, for whatever reason. Maybe because, as middle finger, it doesn't get nearly as much use as the a thumb does? Anywho, they did end up cauterizing it with some ancient electric shock machine, which was kind of neat. Although I suspect that is in part responsible for my headache today, as I have tended to have a high level of sensitivity to electricity since getting hit (vicariously) by lightning as a kid. Unless it was sticking a fork in the outlet that started it off.


----------



## SINC

An electrifying experience to be sure RevMatt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, glad to have been of some service.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm in a similar dilemma with my finger.

On Boxing Day MP Jr was waking up from his nap. The gate wasn't on upstairs so I leaped and started running to him. In the process, I caught my Pinkie finger on the wall. I separated the finger and I thought I initially broke it. I figure I have some major ligament damage going on.

I can bend it and make a fist, but I can't tighten the finger close to my other finger. Because of that I keep injuring it, causing it to take longer to heal. I was supposed to get some X-rays to see the extent of the damage, but I just haven't gotten around to it yet. This week though.


----------



## RevMatt

Definitely get it checked soon, before it heals wrong. Once it heals wrong, getting it corrected is much more painful.

I gave mine a salt water bath today, and with much cursing and swearing. That HURT. I'm supposed to do it every time I change the bandage, but I may forget to put a new bandage on tomorrow.


----------



## Beej

My sympathies RevMatt. The back treatment I recommended to Sinc may also work for your ailment. The research is inconclusive, so proceed with caution. My cause dizziness, gas, maudlin and overtly horny behaviour. 

[Edit: MP, same to you. The treatment is more of a cure all in theory. As I said, the research is inconclusive to date.]


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are being served in the Cafe Chez Marc, along with some oven-fresh bagels and muffins. There are also a variety of lemon and strawberry tarts for anyone who likes such pasteries. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Beej

Morning. Coffee is just what I was looking for.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Tea for me. I've got a meeting this morning that I almost forgot about, so I'm on the run, trying to get out the door. But I might as well have a cup of tea while I check in on ehmac.


----------



## Cameo

MP - Go get that finger fixed now - it will be a lot less painful and time consuming now rather than later and later runs the risk of never working properly. It's that important.

RevMatt - infection is not a pretty sight - keep that finger CLEAN - back in the medieval days when they didn't know about cleanliness many people died because a small and simple cut wasn't cleaned properly.

Now I will put away my size 5's and say Good Morning.

I have a reason to celebrate - and no laughing at me either.
For the first time in my life - other than when pregnant - I weight in over 100 lbs. 103. My normal weight for thirty years has been between 85-92 lbs.
too bad it is all going in one spot...............


----------



## Beej

Wow! I think that, even when I was in good shape back in the day, my adult-life weight was never under 200.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Cameo. How about a nice lemon tart.......or two...........or more???


----------



## bhil

Morning all. A bagel sounds like a terrific idea this morning are there any jalepeno and chedder?

Congratulations Cameo! Any weight goal is hard to achieve, and making it is a reason to celebrate.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. A bagel will go nicely with my morning coffee.

But what is with all this finger talk? I awoke this morning with the inside of my left pinkie near the tip a very dark blue. Odd thing is that I did not do anything to it that I can remember. Could it be a sympathy pinkie for MP and the Rev?

Congrats on the weight gain Cameo. Seems to me that under 100 is just too light.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, there is one jalepeno and chedder bagel coming out of the oven that has your name on it (Your name is Bluster Horation Ignatius Levenrothberger, is it not?).


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a plain heart-friendly bagel for you, with our heart-friendly cream cheese.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, there is one jalepeno and chedder bagel coming out of the oven that has your name on it (Your name is Bluster Horation Ignatius Levenrothberger, is it not?).


For a jalepeno and chedder bagel right about now, I'll change my name.


----------



## bhil

This is good for a laugh:

Almost 2 years ago during summer we called the city to have them cut a branch off a tree in our front yard that was hanging down into the path of people walking on the sidewalk, and on windy days the branch would hit vehicles parked in front of the house. (We would have cut the branch down ourselves, but technically the tree is city property, and according to the by-laws, we could be fined up to $2000 for cutting part of the tree down.) After a month when they hadn't shown up we called again. After another month we called again. Then we stepped it up to calls every two weeks. When summer ended we quit calling. Last year when summer rolled around, we didn't put much effort into it only calling once or twice, then gave up destined to live with "the branch". This morning, with a little over two weeks until we move, leaving "the branch" behind for good, the city showed up and cut it off.

Do you think they're doing it to taunt me? Why else would they be out pruning trees in the middle of Feb?


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Why else would they be out pruning trees in the middle of Feb?


Um, because they are in their "dormant" stage and it is the best time to prune a tree?


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> MP - Go get that finger fixed now - it will be a lot less painful and time consuming now rather than later and later runs the risk of never working properly. It's that important.


I plan on getting it X-Rayed this week. I've been really busy this week with the baby and I finally got some work for my business. So this is taking up a lot of my time.

Hopefully my business is starting to fly now. I've started a advertising campaign in a different area than the one I'm in now. One thing I've learned is that people in this area hate to part with their money.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, we could have these sorts of bagels delivered to your door daily. Of course, you need to take either 6 or a dozen bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

"SAN JOSE, California (AP) -- A California county will pay nearly $1 million to settle a lawsuit brought by the Hells Angels Motorcycle Club after police shot and killed three guard dogs during raids of the group's headquarters and suspected members' homes."

Sadly, the Hells Angels are using a dachshund/pit bull cross to use as guard/attack dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, only 261 more shopping days until Saint Crispin's Day. 

"We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,
This day shall gentle his condition:
And gentlemen in England now a-bed
Shall think themselves accursed they were not here,
And hold their manhoods cheap whilst any speaks
That fought with us upon Saint Crispin's day."

William Shakespeare


----------



## Bolor

SINC


> But what is with all this finger talk? I awoke this morning with the inside of my left pinkie near the tip a very dark blue. Odd thing is that I did not do anything to it that I can remember. Could it be a sympathy pinkie for MP and the Rev?


I told you to stay away from that bottle of blue ink 
Or did you vote in Iraq recently? :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> SINC
> 
> 
> I told you to stay away from that bottle of blue ink
> Or did you vote in Iraq recently? :lmao:


Aha, the comedians are out of the club early tonight are they?


----------



## MLeh

The real comedians would be looking at the 'blue' 'Pinkie', and making jokes about the finger crossing across to the other hand ...

(MLeh ... back from holiday. Refreshed and ready for whatever. You've been warned ...)


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> The real comedians would be looking at the 'blue' 'Pinkie', and making jokes about the finger crossing across to the other hand ...
> 
> (MLeh ... back from holiday. Refreshed and ready for whatever. You've been warned ...)


Warned I might be, but I guess "hep" I am not. That one flew right over my head and will now require an explanation. Over to you . . .


----------



## RevMatt

Sinc, think Emerson, and you will get it. Or, since the finger is starting Blue, think Stronach.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a day. I have to get up early to catch the "early bird" sales, in that it shall be only 260 more shopping days until Saint Crispin's Day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Let me be the first to wish you a healthy and joyous Saint Crispin's Day. What is #1 on your list???


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Sinc, think Emerson, and you will get it. Or, since the finger is starting Blue, think Stronach.


Ah, I see now RevMatt. Good thing you are here to guide the flock, non?


----------



## Beej

I could really go for some lamb chops right now.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, we could have these sorts of bagels delivered to your door daily. Of course, you need to take either 6 or a dozen bagels.


How about delivering 6 once a week? That way I'll have one for each morning, excepting Sunday of course, since I'll hopefully be at the Cafe Chez Marc for brunch.


----------



## MaxPower

I just dozed off for a while there.

I had a very warm baby laying on my chest and that equaled me becoming cozy warm. Team that with already being tired and we had a recipe for disaster.


----------



## MaxPower

I forgot to mention, we had the baby's first Doctor's visit yesterday. Already he is three weeks old, and he weighs in at 10 lbs 7 oz!! 

We have a little butterball on our hands.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Ah, I see now RevMatt. Good thing you are here to guide the flock, non?


Are you inferring my humour needs interpretation by a man of the cloth?

*hands Matt a shawl*


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. A fine sunrise here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, that sounds reasonable. Any specific sort or bagel today?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, that happened to me once, and while it made a great picture for my wife to take, she then took my son away. I woke up in a panic when I did not find him on my chest.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. We went through a period of 4 or 5 weeks when our daughter would ONLY sleep while lying on top of me, at least during the day. I got a lot of naps in that period


----------



## Beej

Good morning. A fine crisp day in Ottawa, very good for walking.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Busy morning ahead so I just stopped in quickly to grab a bagel.

Dr G: I'll take a nice assortment for my weekly delivery, anything is good, but jalepeno and cheddar are my favorite.


----------



## bhil

I never got the experience of having our daughter sleep on top of me. It was hard enough just keeping a hold of her since she never wanted to sit still. Oh well, maybe the next one...


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Was up at five and finished editing my column and sent it off to the paper. Now I need a coffee, but I will pass on a bagel since I had one yesterday. Any muffins left?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you know that we have your special brand of tasty heart-friendly muffins ready whenever you want them.


----------



## Bolor

I'll have some of that Bolor Special. It should give me the energy I need to finish cleaning the driveway.


----------



## Bolor

I had the opportunity last fall to get some quality "chest" time with our granddaughter. I was in heaven.

MP your new on is really big! Our granddaughter is six months now and only weighs in at 14.5 lbs. Of course she started out at 5 1/2 lbs. The doctor says that all is normal though and there is nothing to worry about. It sure is nice to be able to visit via webcam.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone. 

Got anything for procrastination? I've been trying to finish off my creative writing assignments, and somehow, I always seem to have some other little task that just suddenly needs to be done right away.

Who knew that doing something you enjoy could be so much work?


----------



## Cameo

Sonal - you said it. We started up a Photography club this year and although fun it is a lot of work. We already have over thirty members. We just had our second competition judged (we had over 90 submissions) and now I am sorting and reorganizing (we are supporting all formats), I am doing the newsletter (so I have others to nag for their input), the programme to update and print and I also have two other brochures for others that I am working on as well as I am presenting in two weeks so I have to get that together...........oh my God............I shouldn't have listed everything.............now I realize how much I have to do..........PANIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

or not, I will just have to get to it. DEEP breath.........my doxie mantra..........
Whew!

The only time I will have here in the Shang is at work! And things here are finally starting to get busier too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, we have some Procrastinators Pick-me-Ups, but I have to take your blood pressure first before you are allowed to have your first bite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, your doxie mantra for today is "And this too shall come to pass" ... "And this too shall come to pass" ... breath deeply ... hold this breath ... exhale slowly ... "And this too shall come to pass".


----------



## Sonal

I have 4-6 pages to write in the next 5 hours... Hmm... It's very possible to do. I suppose the way of the doxie is the only way.

Dr. G., I have low blood pressure, but what's in the Pick-Me-Up?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, just like Alice in Wonderland, don't ask and I won't tell. Good luck. Those 5 pages should be done in about 10 minutes.


----------



## SINC

For your ongoing education and entertainment, may I present the question of the day:

What's blue and smells like red paint?


----------



## Dr.G.

A sad Sinc who slipped and smacked his you know what in red paint.


----------



## RevMatt

Not sure, SINC, but I know a certain Vancouverite who is red but recently donned blue...


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Not sure, SINC, but I know a certain Vancouverite who is red but recently donned blue...


Now, now RM, no blowing smoke in here.

Sinc: I'm afraid to ask.


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> Now, now RM, no blowing smoke in here.
> 
> Sinc: I'm afraid to ask.


I wouldn't have made the joke but for the fact that SINC has already said he's disappointed in the move, too. Well, that and to cover up the fact that I am also too scared to ask for the real answer


----------



## Sonal

Beej, RevMatt, I'm disappointed the both of you men. Such scaredy-cats. 

Okay, SINC, what's the answer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I see that ALL of the Procrastinators Pick-me-Ups are gone!!!! I trust that you shared them with your entire company/community???


----------



## Sonal

It's just me and the cats right now, so if they got into them, they aren't telling me. 

Though I must say, those Pick Me Ups work so much faster the closer you get to deadline time.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Beej, RevMatt, I'm disappointed the both of you men. Such scaredy-cats.
> 
> Okay, SINC, what's the answer?


You mean to the question:

What's blue and smells like red paint?


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> You mean to the question:
> 
> What's blue and smells like red paint?


Or the meaning of life (and <i>not</i> 42). Your choice.


----------



## SINC

Folks it is so simple!

What's blue and smells like red paint?

Would you believe _blue_ paint?


----------



## Beej

Groan. I have lost all respect for you.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Groan. I have lost all respect for you.


Never knew you had any, but thanks for the thought!


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Never knew you had any, but thanks for the thought!


:lmao:


----------



## Ena

Popping in to say Good Night. Been pretty busy a work so it's a good thing I wear an ID tag so I don't forget my own name


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise here in chilly (-5C) St.John's. Fresh tea, coffee, and soon some fresh baked goods right out of the over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, red and blue paint smell differently. Red and green paint smell the same, with blue and brown paint smelling the same. White paint smells like no other paint.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A beautiful sunrise here in chilly (-5C) St.John's. Fresh tea, coffee, and soon some fresh baked goods right out of the over.


You're making Pop Tarts again? Aren't you?


----------



## RevMatt

I'm just trying to figure out what an "over" is in relation to baking .

Morning all. Well, Good morning everyone but SINC. A joke that bad gets you the doghouse for a day .


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, since Pop Tarts is a registered name, and contains way too much sugar, we make Doxie Tarts, which are heart/health/child/parent-friendly.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, the "over" is like an oven, but it turns over the baked goods automatically. I figured that saying an old over oven would be too much alliteration for this early in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, the "doghouse" in our house is the whole house.


----------



## Beej

Good morning all. I think today will be a one coffee day. I feel well rested.


----------



## RevMatt

Hrm. If you are that well rested, Beej, maybe I should phone you every time my daughter wakes through the night. Maybe MP and I could tag team it, in fact! Now, I just need to look "Beej" up in the phone book. Can't be that many in Ottawa...


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, RevMatt, might I suggest the Doxie Childcare Service. You would be amazed at how soundly a child sleeps with a warm doxie sleeping next to him/her. As well, when the child awakes, our adult care giver comes in to change and hold the child, but the children normally sleep through the night next to the doxies.


----------



## RevMatt

Sounds good, Dr G., except for her fear of all dogs. Not even really sure where that fear came from. We're working on it, though. Maybe a Doxie puppy would be just the thing to warm her up...

She is much, much better, and I have hope that she will sleep through the night soon. Or, at least, by her third birthday. Last night was mostly because she insisted on sleeping in the sleeping bag she got for Christmas, and she's not used to it yet, so she wakes up a lot. I finally convinced her to go with a blanket at around 1:45 and she slept 'til 6.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Assignments done just in time to receive new assignments. Plus, I've stalled on the story I want to finish writing, so I need to unstall myself quickly.

This time, I will try to start them today, but you know, I write so much faster and with greater creative energy under pressure....


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Another busy day ahead, no time to wait for the bagels to toast so I'll just grab a muffin and be on my way,


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Hrm. If you are that well rested, Beej, maybe I should phone you every time my daughter wakes through the night. Maybe MP and I could tag team it, in fact! Now, I just need to look "Beej" up in the phone book. Can't be that many in Ottawa...


Somebody's gwumpy.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> I'm just trying to figure out what an "over" is in relation to baking .
> 
> Morning all. Well, Good morning everyone but SINC. A joke that bad gets you the doghouse for a day .


RevMatt, if you check you will see that I left you the good jokes in the joke du jour thread.

Good morning to all including RevMatt. Take that!


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, our little Rosie is just the thing. She is the smallest of the pups and the cutest by far.


----------



## SINC

If you folks get a chance, check out the 3-D Sidewalk Paintings thread I started. It is worth a look!


----------



## Dr.G.

Truly artistic creations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Lots to do tomorrow, and the doxies tend to want to go outside prior to dawn. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Make sure Cameo does her "Way of the Doxies" mantra. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Tonight is my turn to tend to #2 son. So I am mentally preparing for an all night affair.


----------



## SINC

MP, it may surprise you tonight. I have the feeling it will be peaceful. Not sure why, but I do.


----------



## winwintoo

Feb. 9, 2006, 10:00 p.m. it is raining. What?

It's been blowing like crazy all day and now it's raining. This is the time of year when we should be having blizzards, but it's been so long since we've had any snow, I don't remember what it looks like.

Did I move while I was blacked out or something??

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning one and all. Fresh everything in the Cafe Chez Marc this morning. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, they are having grass fires outside of Calgary, so I think you should send some of that rain westward. It is going to be a dry summer for the praries, I fear.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Dr. G. 

I was hoping the rain would turn to snow over night, but it didn't. The wind is still blowing, but no new snow that I can see. It will indeed be a dry summer out here.

Thanks for the coffee. I'll play with the pups for a few minutes and then get to work. I have a few beading classes to teach next month so I have to get ready. It's not much, but a start and something I enjoy.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, it is best to do things that we enjoy. This is why I love teaching.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Hope MP's night wasn't too sleepless.


----------



## Beej

Morning, and TGIF.


----------



## RevMatt

It's Friday?!?!? Dammit! I need another 2 days in this week.


----------



## Beej

Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## The Doug

I wish I had another 2 days; I have to lay someone off this afternoon. Or instead of another 2 days, I wish I could just skip right by, and it would be Saturday already.


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> Morning, all. Hope MP's night wasn't too sleepless.


Good Morning.

My night wasn't all that bad. 4 hours sleep. Not what I would like, but better than no sleep.

I'm glad to see that there is coffee on. Makes me happy.


----------



## RevMatt

Not bad at all, MP! Not much less than I got. We had a nightmare in the middle of the night, so we were awake for a long stretch. Was that 4 hours at a stretch, or all together?

Beej 

The Doug. That sucks. I can't imagine having to do that. I would be devastated. I think I could handle firing someone for incompetence, but laying someone off would be much harder. Good luck, hope you've got someone to commiserate with tonight. (Hope the person being laid off does, too, but I don't know them, so I am more worried about you )


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I think all the little ones were collaberating on this. Our daughter only slept between 1 an 3 and 3:30 and 5. She was going back to sleep when I was getting up for work at 6:15. My wife was the one getting up with her, but that doesn't mean I got to sleep.


----------



## bhil

Wow Friday already? I guess the good news is that I got done the flooring in the new house last night, when I didn't expect to get done until tonight. Now I get to spend the entire weekend packing instead of packing and flooring.


----------



## SINC

The Doug said:


> I wish I had another 2 days; I have to lay someone off this afternoon. Or instead of another 2 days, I wish I could just skip right by, and it would be Saturday already.


A nasty job to be sure Doug.

Way back in 1980 when the NEP destroyed Alberta's business sector, I was publisher of a daily newspaper with 106 employees. One day I received a notice from HO and I had to go through that week until Friday knowing I would have to lay off 26 people to trim the ranks back to 80 so we could survive.

I did them as quietly as possible, one by one and it nearly broke my spirit that day. I will never forget the anguish I both caused and felt that very black day as the news of the purpose of my visit to talk to a single employee spread.

Even one is too many. Good luck with your task.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. 

_Only_ Friday is my take on today, so perhaps I should offer it to someone who has had the week go by too quickly. There ought to be some sort of a pool where we could dump in excess days and extract an extra hour or two as required ...

Although I shouldn't complain - I did start off the week with a long weekend, but it seems I did five days worth of work on Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday. However I'm sure something will come up to occupy my hours today.


----------



## Bolor

I'm happy to hear that all is well for most people. Margaret with her classes, Mp and Rev with their sleeping, Sonal with her writing (what do you write, btw) bhil with his flooring. 
I feel for you thedoug. I went through a number of "rationalizations" while I was still working. Fortunately I never had to lay anyone off, but I did have to demote some people strictly because of seniority. not nice


----------



## Cameo

The Doug - I hope it goes as smoothly as possible for you and for the other fellow - I have only been on the other fellows end but realize that it is a very difficult and painful task for a caring employer. I feel the same as RevMatt - I cannot imagine being in your position so I really can't think of anything to say to make it easier or better, but remember that we here at the Shang would if we could and I could probably speak for everyone in saying that we will be here if needed. For you and any other friends here in the Shang.

For the sleepless - it gets better in time and many things in raising children make up for all the sleepless nights.


----------



## MaxPower

The Doug said:


> I wish I had another 2 days; I have to lay someone off this afternoon. Or instead of another 2 days, I wish I could just skip right by, and it would be Saturday already.


Perhaps I should lend in my 2 cents. Since I have been in HR for a number of years.

Laying off or firing someone on a Friday statistically leads to a higher suicide rate. This is because the employee cannot take action to go and look for work on the weekend. Instead, they have the weekend to contemplate what has happened, sometimes resulting in depression and the aforementioned.

The general rule of thumb in HR is to do it on a Monday. This way they can go out and look for a job immediately.

Regardless whatever you decide, good luck. It is not a pleasant task.


----------



## The Doug

I truly wish I had a choice in the matter; it has to be today as per a directive from on high earlier this week. Now why is this necessary in the first place? Because "on high" did not foresee a budget deficit that would arise from a new union contract in other areas of this place, involving substantial retro pay for lots of people. Like, they've been negotiating the new contract for eighteen months, and didn't recognise its fiscal impact until just before Christmas? 

It's hit us like the proverbial ton of bricks. For six weeks we have been going through our operating budget line by line with a fine tooth comb, moving money around, slashing all over the place in non-salary areas. Even though we've trimmed back to a bare-bones operation, we _still_ have to make cuts to our timesheet staff contingent and it'll stay that way until the end of the fiscal year.

Anyway, even though I have to lay the person off this afternoon, I was given permission to pay the person for next week, even though their last day of actual work is today. Small comfort I know, but at least there's a bit of a financial buffer for them.

Sorry to bring my downer to the Shang like this; I just had to vent a bit -- I really appreciate everyone's supportive comments. 

Tonight, I shall sit by the fire with a wee glass of brandy.


----------



## Beej

My sympathies The Doug.


----------



## Sonal

A little venting is good for the soul, Doug.

Having been on the other side of a very respectful handling of the situation, I can honestly say that it was probably worse for my manager to lay me off than it was for me to lose my job. 

There's no good way to deliver bad news, but I think the sincerity of your compassion for this person will come through and ease the situation a little.


----------



## Ena

The Doug. A trouble shared is a trouble cut in half.


----------



## Heart

I am back from lunch, too many martinis. XX)


----------



## bhil

Wow, lots of new, old faces around these parts today (old to ehmac that is).

The Doug: Don 't worry about being a downer in here, lots of people (regulars and new people) come in here to vent, and we're always here to listen because we know venting helps relieve people's stress. And everyone will off what help they can to get you back on the upswing. Personally, I've never had to let anyone go, but I have been in the position where I had to take someone aside and ask them to pick up their performance, and that was uncomfortable enough. After another week of unimproved performance the person quit on her own having decided that she wasn't being judged fairly on her performance because she was only 18 and we expected too much from her. All we expected (and what she was hired to do and told in her interview) was to answer phones, take client's payments, and some basic cleaning (dusting shelves and such) around the store. Didn't seem like it should be too much to expect from anyone, even an 18 year old. 

Anyways, I digress, the point was I've only been half way to where you were and didn't really like it, so I definitely feel for you.


----------



## bhil

Heart, welcome to the Shang. Pull up a big comfy chair by the fire and rest for a while recovering from the effects of your martinis . . . or have a few more, and fall a bit deeper in. Whichever you prefer.


----------



## bhil

Well, I'm off for the weekend once again. I won't even be spending the weekend working in the new house so I might get achance to pop in. Of course I will be packing in the old house, so then again I might not.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## SINC

What a day!

After getting up, posting here in The Shang and having breakfast, I went into the bathroom to shave shower etc. to begin my day.

For the past few weeks, I have experienced minor bleeding in my nose in the early mornings, and it had healed and crusted up a few days back. This morning the crust fell off and I thought all was well. While brushing my teeth, I suddenly started to bleed from my left nostril into the sink. I tried to clean it up but the bleeding became very fast and simply was gushing out.

I pinched it shut and informed my wife who is an RN. We tried everything she knew, but by 10:30 it had slowed, but not clotted and stopped. (I am on a regular aspirin per day for my heart condition which does not help.)

We called our family doctor who asked us to come right down to the clinic, only blocks from our house. He got me right in and tried to cauterize it, but it only got worse. He then advised we go directly to emergency at the local hospital.

To make a long story short, emergency was packed. We arrived at 11:15 a.m. and after much waiting, a lot more bleeding and a few different attempts, the doc was able to cauterize it and stop the bleeding, and we got home at 3:00 p.m.

Not exactly a pleasant way to spend a day. Now I have to remain upright, no hot showers or baths, no hot food or drinks for 48 hours. No alcohol either so there goes my daily pint too.

Such is life


----------



## Beej

Not sure if this works, but a 'family' remedy is to keep a little baggie of chopped onion near your nose to inhale. No clue if it works, but when I was a kid and had an unstoppable nosebleed, it certainly made me concentrate on stopping it! 

Next up: butter on a burn! (not a good idea)


----------



## Mac Yak

SINC said:


> What a day! ... Such is life


Yikes! Well, since you can't have a real pint, you poor sod, have a virtual pint on me. I hope it's a brand you like:










Cheers!


----------



## MLeh

SINC: yuck! Hope your weekend improves. 

That dry Alberta air must be the culprit.

(I don't know if you want to read this or not: My husband had a similar episode a few years back when we lived in Calgary, but the cauterising didn't work so they ended packing his nasal cavity with what could most charitably be described as the world's longest tampon. And left it in for a VERY long time. After a while it became rather odiferous. So... if nothing else ... it could have been worse?)

Keep your chin up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, sorry to hear about your nose woes (no pun intended). Actually, a nose bleed is no laughing matter. Glad it was nothing worse, however. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> SINC: yuck! Hope your weekend improves.
> 
> That dry Alberta air must be the culprit.
> 
> (I don't know if you want to read this or not: My husband had a similar episode a few years back when we lived in Calgary, but the cauterising didn't work so they ended packing his nasal cavity with what could most charitably be described as the world's longest tampon. And left it in for a VERY long time. After a while it became rather odiferous. So... if nothing else ... it could have been worse?)
> 
> Keep your chin up.


Yep, he told me when the first attempt failed that if number two didn't stop it, the packing was next. Nice doctor though as he told me the packing route was the last thing he wanted to do to me so he kept trying until it worked. He was training an intern and the poor guy was worse off than me when the blood was flowing down my front and into the pan in spite of the suction being used. The doc said for patients on cudomin, the packing is the only way.

Just after 7:00 now and still holding. Hope I don't do anything stupid in my sleep tonight even though it will be upright sleep.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Just after 7:00 now and still holding. Hope I don't do anything stupid in my sleep tonight even though it will be upright sleep.


Just don't sneeze SINC


----------



## Ena

Sinc. Quite a draining day for you. I wish you a trouble free rest tonight.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Just don't sneeze SINC


I have sneezed a half dozen times since leaving the hospital. They stressed to me the importance of releasing the pressure through my mouth, not my nose and showed me how. Thank God they did, so it is still OK in spite of sneezing.


----------



## MaxPower

Well I'm off to bed everyone.

Tomorrow I am spending all day in a classroom. I'm taking my Principles of Buying to get a foothold in the purchasing world. Essentially I will be in the classroom from 9 - 4:30 every Saturday for the next 7 weeks (last week was my first). Not the most exciting way to spend a Saturday, but if it helps me land a job, then it will be worth it.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with your course MP. I just know it will be worth all the time!


----------



## RevMatt

Urk, that's no fun, SINC. Glad to hear they got it stopped. Did they use the electric cauterizing thingy like they did for my finger, I wonder, or something else? Anywho, hope you are able to keep it under control. When I played rugby, we used actual tampons, cut in half for our bleeding noses. Already round, and the fit right up there 

MP, hope the course isn't too tedious.

I got a nice gift of a white stole (I didn't have one) at my farewell party tonight, which leaves me in a good mood. Two more congregation, but they are throwing a joint party. There are a couple of other church related groups left, though, so 3 more official farewells all told, I think. At least I'm not going far, so I'm not feeling I need to have farewell events with friends. We take the house this week. The end is here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Urk, that's no fun, SINC. Glad to hear they got it stopped. Did they use the electric cauterizing thingy like they did for my finger, I wonder, or something else? Anywho, hope you are able to keep it under control.


Yeah, I sure hope it lasts. I didn't know one could bleed so long and remain upright. The nurses were concerned that I would get dizzy and faint, but I just kept telling 'em no way, I can get through this.

I don't think the cauterizing thingies were electric although it was kinda hard to see when they had the little pry your nostril open tool and the suction hose up there too. They looked like long match sticks and I believe he said they were nitro sticks and did the burn chemically. I do know it hurt like hell, but not for long. Nearly 9 hours later, and I am now feeling quite sore and tired, but I am trying to hold off sleep until my wife gets home around midnight. I would love a coffee, but nothing hot, so I am on straight cold water. Oh well, at least I have my Powerbook for entertainment.

Thanks all for the good wishes. Makes a guy feel better on a lonely night.


----------



## SINC

Well, I made it. The better half is home just after midnight and I managed to stay awake. A recap of her day over an ice cold ginger ale and I will try this sleeping upright thing. Sure hope I don't pick anything in my sleep! Night all.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Hope you survived the night, SINC. And managed to stay upright . They didn't freeze your nose before cauterizing it? That would hurt like hell, for sure. My finger was frozen, but then I had chopped a piece off to cause my bleeding, so that's a different thing, I suppose. Your wife must be so pleased, it's just like bringing her work home with her! 

Happy Sunny Saturday, everyone.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Morning, everyone. Hope you survived the night, SINC. And managed to stay upright . They didn't freeze your nose before cauterizing it? That would hurt like hell, for sure. My finger was frozen, but then I had chopped a piece off to cause my bleeding, so that's a different thing, I suppose. Your wife must be so pleased, it's just like bringing her work home with her!
> 
> Happy Sunny Saturday, everyone.


Nope, they did not freeze my nose. They had me blow it hard into a tray to restart the bleeding faster, then used a suction tube and some kind of viewer so he could see exactly where it originated. Then he kept the suction on and cauterized it with four different sticks, one after the other. And yep, it hurt. You know how you see stars if you get a good tap on the beak? Similar feeling and my eyes were watering and tears running down my face. 

Slept fitfully and am still very tired, so don't plan on moving much today again, so I will likely be a pain in the you know what in here today.


----------



## Ena

Sinc. Good to hear that at least your nose had a trouble free night. Half way there to your normal sleeping position.

A sunny day it is here too. If this weather holds I'll have to cut the grass. Sympathy to all those tired of real winter conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, we might have to cut the grass too here in St.John's................in July. We got another 55+cm of snow overnight and this morning. Thus, in the past two weeks, we have seen 125+cm of snow, whereas before that we had all of 25cm for the entire winter.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Sinc. Good to hear that at least your nose had a trouble free night. Half way there to your normal sleeping position.
> 
> A sunny day it is here too. If this weather holds I'll have to cut the grass. Sympathy to all those tired of real winter conditions.


Sunny here today and going up to +8 and +12 tomorrow. Those like Bolor with real winter must be envious. But, we have had years where it was very cold and miserable too, so it kind of evens out.

Just finished a lukewarm shower, brrrrr, but I feel much better for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I think that they would love some rain or snow around Calgary to help with the dry conditions. I can only imagine what the summer shall bring.


----------



## Beej

A nice crisp Saturday in Ottawa. Morning walk, picked up some pizza and a movie. My day will now progress on a set path...probably.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I think that they would love some rain or snow around Calgary to help with the dry conditions. I can only imagine what the summer shall bring.


Agronomists are saying snowfall does not add very much moisture to the ground. They say if we get rainfall at the right time and in the right amounts, the winter will have made no difference to crops or hay or pastures or drought for that matter. Go figure.


----------



## MaxPower

Beej said:


> A nice crisp Saturday in Ottawa. Morning walk, picked up some pizza and a movie. My day will now progress on a set path...probably.


WHat did you get on the pie?

What movies?

Don't leave us in the dark.


----------



## Sonal

Did someone say pie?

Oh. Drat. Not the good kind.


----------



## SINC

I have a chocolate cream pie in the fridge and "The Wedding Crashers" and "The 40 Year Old Virgin" to enjoy tonight.

Home alone again tonight, and upright as per doc's orders.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> I have "The 40 Year Old Virgin" to enjoy tonight.


Does your wife know? 

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Does your wife know?
> 
> Margaret


She certainly does, you devil you! 

It's a _movie, and about a guy at that!_


----------



## MLeh

Let us know if he's a geek and we'll know it's a true story ...


----------



## SINC

The superdrive on my Powerbook has gone wonky and won't play a DVD smoothly. So much for a movie. Rather than use the eMac in the office or the Quicksilver in the exercise room, I will now opt for a satellite movie from the comfort of the couch.

Sorry about that Geek report. It will have to wait.


----------



## Beej

MaxPower said:


> WHat did you get on the pie?
> 
> What movies?
> 
> Don't leave us in the dark.


Just a slice of pepperoni and a slice of cheese and mushroom. The local grocery store has quite good slices relative to price ($2). The movie was the new Dungeons and Dragons. A fun popcorn movie. After seeing The Bandit Queen last week, I wanted some lighter fare.

Next up: reading a book on long-term energy possibilities for work. So I figure I'll actually spend the night procrastinating.  

How is the nose? Did you try the onion thing? :heybaby: 

Anybody have more excitement planned? I think I just bored myself.

[Edit: Your logo looks too much like Sinc's, and it's the weekend so I'm entitled not to think. Sorry.]


----------



## Beej

Sonal said:


> Did someone say pie?
> 
> Oh. Drat. Not the good kind.


Blasphemer!


----------



## SINC

LOL! The nose is better thanks. Just one more night of vertical sleep.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Sorry about that Geek report. It will have to wait.


Sounds like a good excuse for coming in here every day; to see how it all unfolded  Not that I need one or why I come here.


----------



## MaxPower

Beej said:


> Edit: Your logo looks too much like Sinc's, and it's the weekend so I'm entitled not to think. Sorry.


That's funny. I had my avatar first and gave SINC his.

You could say we are brothers in arms.


----------



## Sonal

You know, I've never understood why they call pizza a 'pie'. 

You don't bake it in a pie plate.
It doesn't have a pie crust.
You don't normally eat it for dessert. 

So how is it pie?


----------



## winwintoo

You can Google anything. The History of Pie reveals that the first pies were filled with meat!

I kinda knew that from reading all those historical bodice ripper novels in my youth - surprising what you can learn in a book    

Margaret


----------



## Beej

MaxPower said:


> You could say we are brothers in arms.


Good song. I think I'll have a beer and listen to it...of course that means I'll HAVE TO listen to Money for Nothing too.


----------



## Sonal

Yes... meat pies... I always forget about those.

You know, I can see how a calzone could be a pie--it's surrounded in crust, even if it's not pie crust. But I can't see pizza as a pie. Then again, there are one-crust pies.

This is all so very confusing.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Agronomists are saying snowfall does not add very much moisture to the ground." True, but you are losing topsoil as well. It also takes more moisture at "the right time" to make up for the lack of snow in the winter. Just speak to the actual farmers or cattle ranchers who are out there year round.


----------



## SINC

Beej, MP is right, he did give me my avatar, but here's a hint for you:

His flashes the power symbol (as in MaxPower)

Mine rotates the iSync symbol ( as in I, SINC)

Got it now?


----------



## Dr.G.

My avatar just smokes his pipe...............a discusting habit, but typical of Mark Twain.


----------



## RevMatt

A habit that causes much discussion?


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of Mark Twain, the house that he lived in back in Elmira, NY, which was located at 22 Elm Street, has been renamed, in that Elm Street is now Twain Street. So, his house is at 22 Twain.


----------



## SINC

I'm not gonna bring up my habit as it is still hanging in the closet from which it emerged one silly Halloween night.


----------



## RevMatt

Mine's not a habit, but rather an alb. Much more stylish. And it comes out every week, at least once


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Beej, MP is right, he did give me my avatar, but here's a hint for you:
> 
> His flashes the power symbol (as in MaxPower)
> 
> Mine rotates the iSync symbol ( as in I, SINC)
> 
> Got it now?


I'll not talk of quantum physics on the weekend. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

I, SINC, therefor, I am.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis. See you all for brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Beej

Good night. I'll try to make sure the doxies don't get into my beer. A hungover doxie is probably quite belligerent.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I, SINC, therefor, I am.


I think I SINC!


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, doxies are too smart to go near beer. Remember, these are trained guard/attack dogs, on ready alert. Good night.


----------



## SINC

Night Dr. G., sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think I SINC".
I sink I think.
A mink will sink
I think.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "I think I SINC".
> I sink I think.
> A mink will sink
> I think.


Please, go to bed!


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, doxies are too smart to go near beer. Remember, these are trained guard/attack dogs, on ready alert. Good night.


I hope they relax off-duty. Wouldn't want them to overdo it.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> "I think I SINC".
> I sink I think.
> A mink will sink
> I think.


Maybe I shouldn't have been protecting my beer from the doxies...


----------



## RevMatt

Night, Dr. G. If you are still around, that is.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, looks like I got here past closing time. See you all tomorrow. :yawn:


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning,

3 O'clock feeding. Just putting him down now. Must get back to bed.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all after another night of vertical and restless sleep. Come to think of it, I could sneak back to the bedroom for a lie down right now, couldn't I? Later . . .


----------



## The Doug

Make it later. You wouldn't want to miss out on the batch of pancakes I'm making...


----------



## SINC

No sleep, I'm busy reinstalling my DVD player software as I have a small problem with the player. Mmmm, pancakes, got any with blueberries?


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, we have some NL blueberries to go along with your pancakes. Thanks for bruch. I have been our digging out my driveway.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, excellent pancakes, Doug. Thank you.


----------



## Ena

Mmmm. Pancakes were great Doug. Haven't had them in ages and taste so much better when someone else cooks.

Discovered that there is a colony of great blue herons nesting in a local urban park so it's easy to get close to them. Be worth a trip to have a look when it's likely to less busy as the info was in the local paper. Don't think I'll want to go either when the eagles rob the nests of chicks. I know it's nature and all that but I'd rather not see it.
http://tinyurl.com/8htje


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, that must be a spectacular sight.


----------



## RevMatt

This is what my weekend has turned into. And the iBook is what I use most of the time to visit you fine folks, since otherwise I have to be holed up in my very cold basement. So I don't know how much I'll be around. Hope all is well with you folks, already been ten minutes, so I don't think I have much longer.


----------



## Ena

RevMatt, how frustrating for you with the ill iBook with all the other things on your plate right now. 

Good night and happy Monday. Back to work for me as well tomorrow for six days. Not my favourite stretch in six week schedule.


----------



## Beej

I'm up, and the coffee's on. Good luck with the iBook RevMatt. Maybe some coffee will help?


----------



## bhil

Morning all! I really need to start getting in here on the weekends, I miss all the good stuff. As it was, my weekend was interesting enough. Our daughter's 2nd birthday was on Saturday so she had some of her little friends over in the morning. She had been sick on Friday, but had recovered mostly in time for the party. The rest of the weekend was supposed to be given over to packing, but by the time the party had ended and our daughter got up from her nap, she was back on the downhill slide again, now with my wife joining her. By yesterday our daughter's fever was high enough to make us take her into the doctor, who believes the cause to be an ear infection, and prescribed medicine and cold baths to bring her temperature down. As a result it was last night before we even started packing. It's making us a little nervous with only 10 days until possession of the new house.

On the plus side, our old house was sold and the conidtions were removed on Friday so we no longer have that to worry about.


----------



## bhil

SINC: I hope the nose is doing better.

RevMatt: Ditto for the iBook


----------



## SINC

Good morning all.

RevMatt, too bad you are so far away as I would gladly part with my Powerbook as a loaner to see you over the transition period.

Tried my first lay down sleep last night but awoke severely stuffed up at 3:00 a.m. and reverted to the couch for the rest of the night. Nose seems to be healing well although I still do have to be careful.

Glad to hear the house is sold bhil, one less thing to be concerned about and good luck with the rest of the move.

Ena my wife works five on, five off and every once in a while fills in for another worker and does the six in a row thing too.


----------



## SINC

Valentine's Day Trivia for the Shang tomorrow:

About three percent of pet owners give Valentine's Day gifts to their pets. (Includes latest Doxie reports.)

One-third of all Valentine's Day cards are accompanied by gifts.

Hallmark has more than 1,330 different cards specifically for Valentine's Day.

About one quarter of Valentine's Day cards have humorous messages.

Women say they'd rather receive chocolate than flowers on Valentine's Day.

Teachers will receive the most Valentine's Day cards, followed by children, mothers, wives, and sweethearts.

About one billion Valentine's Day cards are exchanged each year. The holiday is second only to Christmas in terms of the number of cards sent.

The celebration of Valentine's Day can be traced to the ancient Roman holiday of the Lupercal, which honored Lupercus the Lycaean, who protected flocks of sheep from wolves.

Seventy percent of those celebrating Valentine's Day show their affection by giving a card. Others make a telephone call (49 percent), give a gift (48 percent), plan a special dinner (37 percent), give candy (33 percent), have a meal in a restaurant (30 percent), or give flowers (19 percent).

Pope Gelasius declared February 14 to be Saint Valentine's Day in 498 A.D.

Richard Cadbury invented the first Valentine's Day candy box in the late 1800s.

The Italian city of Verona, where Shakespeare's lovers Romeo and Juliet lived, receives about 1,000 letters addressed to Juliet every Valentine's Day.

About 110 million roses, most of them red, will be sold for Valentine's Day this year.

Alexander Graham Bell applied for his patent on the telephone, an "improvement in telegraphy," on Valentine's Day, 1876.

Valentine's Day was originally associated with the mating season of birds.

During Victorian times, it was considered bad luck to sign a Valentine's Day card.

Eighty percent of all Valentine cards are purchased for relatives.


----------



## Cameo

Hello everyone

My 17" just got back from getting the fan repaired only to have the video ram go poof!!!!!!!!!!!!! no display. So it is back in the shop. It better be fixed fast I have a presentation to get ready. RevMatt - hope your problems get fixed soon.

Sinc - my twins have always had nosebleed problems and so has my brother -
no fun - hope it stops bothering you soon.

Hope your move goes smoothly from here Bhil.

Good Monday to everyone else and hope every one can find a reason to smile.


----------



## SINC

You just gave me one Cameo!


----------



## bhil

My wife just checked in and our daughter is up and doing much better today. Her fever is gone, and she's asking for something to eat (for the first time in three days)

Thanks for all the well wishes for the move, as long as everything gets packed, I'm sure the move will be fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

"About three percent of pet owners give Valentine's Day gifts to their pets. (Includes latest Doxie reports.)" Sinc, I have gifts for my wife from the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, the doxies send you a special pre-Valentines Day greetings. Remember, in trying times, the smart ones keep trying the Way of the Doxie.


----------



## Bolor

Just popped in to say hi. All seems to be pretty well except for a couple of ibook.powerbook problems. Lets hope that they get fixed quickly.
Ahh ... the Bolor special is really good today


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, Starbucks offered me a multimillion dollar package for the rights to The Bolor Special. However, when they said that they would rename it and that you could no longer get it free whenever you wanted one, I turned them down.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Just popped in to say hi. All seems to be pretty well except for a couple of ibook.powerbook problems. Lets hope that they get fixed quickly.
> Ahh ... the Bolor special is really good today


Bolor my Powerbook DVD drive problem was software related and has since been fixed by a reinstall. I'm watching movies again!


----------



## Cameo

It was my G4 processor that crapped out - they are replacing the logicboard.
Good thing my applecare is still active! Yaay! It will be like having a new machine. The tech knows I need it in a hurry and has stated that I have had enough downtime and the repair is a priority - so should have it back in a few days.

Bhil glad to hear your daughter is better. 

Dr. G - I guess my mantra is working. Despite my powerbook crapping out I have the competition stuff done and the newsletter is now printing for tonight. So long as that continues without difficulty I will meet my deadline.
I have one of the brochures completed - computer crapped out before I could save it so may have to redo - and one more to go, but need more info to complete that one anyhow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, the Way of the Doxie is the way to sanity and tranquility in times of stress. Don't forget your breating exercises as well.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, the way of the doxie


----------



## SINC

As opposed to the way of the feline


----------



## Cameo

Actually the feline goes much the way your avatar does - after its tail!


----------



## Sonal

Hey folks, 

Having one of those days where what you think will be one five minute errand snowballs into an entire day's worth of errand running.

And did anyone else here realize that 8x8 tiles are not a standard size? Deferred that errand until tomorrow, since I'm unwilling to go crosstown at 5 pm.

Ah well.


----------



## SINC

Crosstown here at rush hour takes about seven minutes, give or take, four or five any other time.


----------



## Sonal

In no traffic, I could get from one end of the central city core (not the whole city) to the other end in 20 - 30 minutes along the highway. 

In rush hour, that can easily become upwards of an hour.

Technically, I live dead-center in the city, so it's only half-way across, but from where I live to the tile dealer, it's all city streets.

Still, wouldn't live anywhere else.


----------



## MLeh

Once I drive the 4 km into the village, I can pretty much walk anywhere I want to go within 5 minutes. Traffic was just brutal today. Had to wait for three cars to pass before I could turn onto the highway. 

(Okay, I know enough to not go and try to turn left onto the highway at quarter to the odd hour - which is when the 10 minutes of 'ferry traffic' goes through town.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. May I be the first to wish you a peaceful and stress-free Valentine's Day. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good night Dr. G., I too am bust with guests so will sign off for the evening as well. unless I happen to be up later.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Good night Dr. G., I too am bust with guests so will sign off for the evening as well. unless I happen to be up later.


Bust? You've got than infamous T-shirt on again have you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's. Sunny blue skies, the wind has died down to 50kp/h and a chilly -3C greeted the doxies as they went outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

THE CREATION OF THE TEACHER
Author Unknown

The Good Lord was creating teachers. It was His sixth day of 'overtime' and He knew that this was a tremendous responsibility for teachers would touch the lives of so many impressionable young children. An angel appeared to Him and said, "You are taking a long time to figure this one out."

"Yes," said the Lord, " but have you read the specs on this order?" TEACHER: must stand above all students, yet be on their level; must be able to do 180 things not connected with the subject being taught; must run on coffee and leftovers; must communicate vital knowledge to all students daily and be right most of the time; must have more time for others than for herself/himself; must have a smile that can endure through pay cuts, problematic children, and worried parents; must go on teaching when parents question every move and others are not supportive; must have 6 pair of hands.

"Six pair of hands, " said the angel, "that's impossible"
"Well, " said the Lord, " it is not the hands that are the problem. It is the three pairs of eyes that are presenting the most difficulty!"

The angel looked incredulous, " Three pairs of eyes...on a standard model?"

The Lord nodded His head, "One pair can see a student for what he is and not what others have labeled him as. Another pair of eyes is in the back of the teacher's head to see what should not be seen, but what must be known. The eyes in the front are only to look at the child as he/she 'acts out' in order to reflect, " I understand and I still believe in you", without so much as saying a word to the child."

"Lord, " said the angel, "this is a very large project and I think you should work on it tomorrow".

"I can't," said the Lord, "for I have come very close to creating something much like Myself. I have one that comes to work when he/she is sick.....teaches a class of children that do not want to learn....has a special place in his/her heart for children who are not his/her own.....understands the struggles of those who have difficulty....never takes the students for granted..."

The angel looked closely at the model the Lord was creating. "It is too soft-hearted, " said the angel.

"Yes," said the Lord, "but also tough, You can not imagine what this teacher can endure or do, if necessary".

"Can this teacher think?" asked the angel.

"Not only think," said the Lord, "but reason and compromise."

The angel came closer to have a better look at the model and ran his finger over the teacher's cheek.

"Well, Lord, "said the angel, your job looks fine but there is a leak. I told you that you were putting too much into this model. You can not imagine the stress that will be placed upon the teacher."

The Lord moved in closer and lifted the drop of moisture from the teacher's cheek. It shone and glistened in the light.

"It is not a leak," He said, "It is a tear."

"A tear? What is that?" asked the angel, "What is a tear for?"

The Lord replied with great thought, "It is for the joy and pride of seeing a child accomplish even the smallest task. It is for the loneliness of children who have a hard time to fit in and it is for compassion for the feelings of their parents. It comes from the pain of not being able to reach some children and the disappointment those children feel in themselves. It comes often when a teacher has been with a class for a year and must say good-bye to those students and get ready to welcome a new class."

"My, " said the angel, " The tear thing is a great idea...You are a genius!!"

The Lord looked somber, "I didn't put it there."


----------



## Cameo

That was beautiful - I think it also applies to mothers and fathers.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Bust? You've got than infamous T-shirt on again have you?


Nope, just can't spell "busy". 

Good morning all. My three of my wife's four sisters arrived last evening from Manitoba and Saskatchewan for a Valentine's day surprise visit. (Not to me, they called me first to be sure my wife was off work.)

I will now spend the next couple of days planning a menu as they have brekky here, then depart for a day of frivolity including lunch as I man the fort and prepare the evening meal.

It's gonna be a fun few days.


----------



## bhil

Morning all and Happy Valentines Day! I'd love to stay around and chat but it was a looooooooooooooooooong night last night, so I think I'll go find a conference room somewhere and pretend to be in a meeting while I have a nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, Cameo. However, I sent it out to all of my undergrad and grad students online, and most of them are not yet parents. Still, we know the reality of that passage. Paix. Tell Gracie, "Happy V-Day" for me. Merci.


----------



## RevMatt

Hello, all, and Happy Valentines. Despite signs of progress, it does indeed appear that the iBook is dead. So, off to the tech tomorrow, on the hope that the fix is something I can afford. Today is also my wife's birthday, tomorrow we take over the new house, and spend the day measuring and figuring for painting and furniture alignment, Thursday I have a full day on the road for a meeting, Friday and Saturday we paint, Sunday is Sunday, so with luck, I'll check in again next Monday . Anywho, hope all is well with you. I DO still have some writing and other work to do this week, so I may be around a bit. If not, enjoy your weekends, everyone!


----------



## Cameo

Yep, RevMatt - I can sympathize - to a point anyhow cause although my 17" Powerbook blew it's processor the fix is covered by applecare still. Should have it back in a couple of days. Hope yours doesn't cost you a bundle.
Happy Birthday to the missus and good luck with the house.

Dr G, Sinc, RevMatt, MP and everyone else, Happy Valentines Day.
Gracie says thank you Dr G and the same to you.


----------



## Beej

Happy Valentine's day everyone.

I've been reading a lot of reports and such at work the last couple days, so my brain is melting. I think tonight is a beer and simple-movie night...again.


----------



## SINC

Well the beef stew is in the oven and I am off to the local for a cold brew.

The wife and her sisters are out for the day burning up their credit cards.

Must remember to get home in time to open a good bottle of red and let it breath.

Hope all of you are having a very good Valentine's Day!


----------



## Sonal

Happy Valentine's Day everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, tell Gracie that even though she is a strong and fine person, there is a side of her that we worry about in the uncommon moments of Life. Thus, tell her to keep her "head in the game" for most of the day, and her mind, body and spirit in The Way of the Doxie for part of each day, just to regain some balance and equilibrium.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time, once again, boys and girls for me to say good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Well, the wine was good, the food OK and the company even better.

All in all, a pretty good day.

Night all!


----------



## Ena

Not bad day for me either considering I had to work 

Keep your chins up, mid-week is upon (most) of us.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone. A sloppy day in Ottawa.


----------



## bhil

Morning all, another long night last night. Since being sick on the weekend our daughter no longer sleeps more than an hour at a time, and during the nights it usually takes between 15 and 30 minutes to get her back to bed. My wife's been getting up with her the last two nights (tonight's starts my turn), but with the way our daughter screams, noone in the house can sleep. I hope we can get her back to her normal sleeping pattern in the next couple of days, before we have to move her to a new house and disrupt her even more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny blue sky day here in St.John's, with cool temps of -1C.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, I empathize what you are going through just now. It is not easy and the best advice I can share with you is that "And this too shall pass". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, scratch, scratch.

I awoke to a rash and I am itching to scratch. Not sure what it is, but I will be off the the drug store soonest it opens.


----------



## Ena

Good Morning.

Sinc, let us know when it's safe to come within jumping distance to you


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, hopefully it is not DermaDoxieitis. This is a common situation among dachshund breeders, but we soon develop an immunity to this disease. However, for those who are around doxies for the first time, and have an immune system weakened by depression, being overly tired, or excessive intake of alcohol, there is always a chance to catch this disease. The itch is the first sign, and then your fingers start to swell up like hot dogs. If you reach this stage, get to the Emergency Room of a major hospital ASAP. I might have to donate some blood to you to help your body assimilate some of my natural antibodies. We shall see. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## bhil

SINC! Watch where you're scratching, there are ladies present!


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> SINC! Watch where you're scratching, there are ladies present!


Don't worry bhil, the ladies know how to pace themselves. They haven't maxed the credit cards yet and they're out shopping again today - Edmonton it a BIG place with lots of shopping centres! Sinc can scratch all he wants until at least 6 o'clock   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G. I've been recruited to dog/cat sit Milo the bassett/cat cross while my son goes out of town on business two days a week.

Any advice?

I went over the other day to unlock the door so the kids could get in after school and Milo gave me a very human "oh it's you" look and retreated to the basement.

I fear it will be a long 2 days.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don't worry bhil, the ladies know how to pace themselves. They haven't maxed the credit cards yet and they're out shopping again today - Edmonton it a BIG place with lots of shopping centres! Sinc can scratch all he wants until at least 6 o'clock
> 
> Take care, Margaret


The ladies burned up the credit cards yesterday and again this morning. they will be here for lunch, then the visitors are off to try and get back to Saskatoon this afternoon and home the next day.

As for my itch, I just returned from the doctor's office and he tells me I have hives, likely caused by a preservative in that one glass of red last night.

I'm now on antihistamines until they cease and desist.

But my Lord, do they itch!


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don't worry bhil, the ladies know how to pace themselves. They haven't maxed the credit cards yet and they're out shopping again today - Edmonton it a BIG place with lots of shopping centres! Sinc can scratch all he wants until at least 6 o'clock
> 
> Take care, Margaret


The ladies burned up the credit cards yesterday and again this morning. They will be here for lunch, then the visitors are off to try and get back to Saskatoon this afternoon and home the next day.

As for my itch, I just returned from the doctor's office and he tells me I have hives, likely caused by a preservative in that one glass of red last night.

I'm now on antihistamines until they cease and desist.

But my Lord, do they itch! 

Scratch, scratch . . . and I thought the nose bleed was a pain!


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, let Milo come to you. Of course, it helps if you are playing with a new chew toy which you bought just for him, or pretending to eat his favorite dog biscuits until he comes and looks at you with those woeful hound eyes. Then, you give him the biscuits, one at a time, and scratch him behind the ear. If he is like our doxies, then he shall be your best friend for life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, better hives than DermaDoxieitis............which is fatal if left untreated.


----------



## MLeh

Sinc ... seems like your week is one full of 'interesting things'. (Old chinese curse: "May you live in interesting times.")

Just be careful - these things seem to come in threes. Although the damage to the credit cards from all the shopping might be considered the third item.

I'm allergic to sulphites in most wine & coolers - but the reaction is pretty much instantaneous - my face turns BRIGHT red. Even from just a sip. So ... communion, at church ... I look like I've been out drinking all night. 

And the hives are not fun - but the antihistamines will work - but my quandary is always 'do I take the ones that will knock me out or do I take the non-drowsy ones that will still make me stupid, but hyper'.

In any case - have fun with that!


----------



## SINC

Sheesh, yet another double post. How do I do that?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when you make your triple posts, blame it on Sinc, Sank and Sunk.


----------



## Cameo

Dr G - I just read in another thread about someone PMing you and stating you shouldn't use the word DOXIE in any other thread. Now that 
[email protected]*!&#$&'s me fight off.........who do they think they are??????????????? Maybe they should get a life, or maybe we should disallow them from using a certain word???????????
What should that word be? Can we sick MacNutt on em? Let him have some fun? Or maybe the next time Carex has a weredoxie problem we could sic him on em????? or........................just give me time to think.


----------



## SINC

Need a valium, Cameo?


----------



## Cameo

Geez Sinc, and I thought we were friends.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G. Thanks for the advice. I will keep you in mind.

Sinc, I found out that I'm allergic to corn. After ^&%^& years of itching every winter, it occured to me that there might be more to it than just dry air, so I did some investication and sure enough, eliminating corn from my diet, cleared up the problem altogether.

Now that I've been corn-free for several years, even a handful of popcorn will cause unbelievable itchiness all over.

Corn on the cob is now another pleasant memory that I store along with poodle skirts and penny loafers.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, forget about Valium. The Way of the Doxie is meant to help you find inner peace and tranquility, and help you along the path to Englightenment. I don't bother with these PM's in that they are not hateful, just "gentle requests" not to post so much about doxies in non-Shang threads. I must admit that I have mentioned the "D" word in The Weather thread, but usually don't do it in any other threads unless someone mentions them and asks me a question about doxies.

So, remember your mantra, your breathing and seek your focal point once again.


----------



## Bolor

Speaking of Carex, where is he? Did all that rain this winter wash him away? Has he not recovered from the last full moon? Maybe the Doxie express should be sent out to find hom.

BTW, Cameo, I like your idea of siccing the were-doxie on that fellow and adding McNutt to the mix wouldn' hurt either  
a double whammy, so to speak

SINC, put on soft mitts when you have the urge to scratch. You'll be back to normal in no time (he said hopefully)


----------



## Beej

I'm settling in for some nice anime tonight. Not sure about the activity around here, but I recommend some good anime to all looking for balance in their perspective.  Sadly there's a lot of bad stuff out there, but a well-chosen risk bears fruit. 

Sinc: to itch is human, to scratch is divine. Are you divine?


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Geez Sinc, and I thought we were friends.


We most certainly are Cameo. Just teasin' is all!


----------



## Ena

Quick visit for a tea before I head out to prune some trees. City will pick the branches up one day a year for free so I sure don't miss out on that deal every Feb. No rest for the wicked ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

Last I heard from Carex was a postcard from Hawaii on Pearl Harbor Day. He said, "Lest we forget. Wish you were here. Say hi to the doxies for me".

So, maybe it IS time to send out the Doxie Tracking Squad, in that second only to bloodhounds, doxies are the best trackers known on earth.


----------



## RevMatt

Hello, all. Hope your itch goes soon, SINC. No fun. And I'm sure Dr. G. is wise enough to know that there will always be killjoys. One can simply ignore them.

We survived a day of cleaning and organising in the house that theoretically our new landlady cleaned prior to us moving in. Her lack of cleaning is well matched by her husbands lack of painting (example - sliding wooden door, he painted only the stripe the shows when the door is opened.) Anywho, much cleaning and painting left for us to do this weekend. Road trip day tomorrow, though. Another of my patented 5.5ish hours driving for 2.5ish hours meeting. Little out of balance there . Tonight, I need to work late getting ready for said meeting, so this will have to do as my greeting for tonight, and probably tomorrow. Have fun, all.


----------



## MaxPower

Speaking of Carex, I just checked and the last time he was online was Jan 23.

It is odd that he hasn't been online. Hope all is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are both ready for you Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Morning Dr. G., coffee smells good and if they aren't spoken for, may I borrow the pups again today?

My oldest grandson (15) who has been pursued by all the demons that childhood can produce has experienced a serious meltdown and I'll be on-call for the next while to provide adult supervision for the other two kids while the parents deal with the oldest. 

Sorry about being a downer this morning.

Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It was a good night last night, and hopefully a sign of better times to come. Our daughter was only up once, so my wife and I both managed to get some sleep. Of course, morning still came too early after several nights of not sleeping but we will survive.


----------



## bhil

Cameo, I'm with you on the weredoxie/MacNutt/generic evil infliction thing. I know Dr G takes these comments in stride, but seriously, if people don't want to read what other people have to post, they should off chatting in a room by themself somewhere, not out reading public message boards. Since the messages weren't threatening I don't mind that Dr G ignores them, but if they ever turn nasty, I hope he takes it upon himself to go to the proper authority and do something about them. 

As for the people that send the messages, they should grow up and realize that people have a right to post what they want (within reason.)


----------



## bhil

Margaret, I hope everything works out for your grandson. In many respects children have an easy life, but in many other respects children have a way more stressful life than adults. With his parents there to help him through his troubles I'm sure he will realize that things aren't as bad as they seem, and they will be better in no time.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. coldest day of the year here with wind chills around -40 this morning.

Good luck with the grandson Margaret. I've got my fingers crossed for him.

My hives were nearly gone by bedtime last night and so was the itch, but I got up this morning and within a half hour a fresh batch broke out on the top of each hand and on the underside of each wrist and they are so itchy I can hardly type. Took my second pill this morning so will see how it goes.

Sigh, hopefully only a day or two more with this annoyance.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, I hope that your grandson is on the road to recovery from his troubles.

Sinc, terrible price to pay for a drink and have that reaction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, yes, the doxie pups are at your disposal. You shall find that they will bring tranquility, comfort and some laughter to anyone who interacts with them today. Hang in there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, with a windchill that cold, run outside stark naked and your rash will freeze away...............along with the top layer of your skin and an eyeball or two. Still, no itch.

Seriously, hopefully this is not a long-term situation.


----------



## Cameo

Sinc, I hope the antihistimine helps quickly, that must be miserable. I wondered if bathing in epsom salts would help as well.

I am now getting worried about Carex, that is three weeks. Hope all is well.
Maybe he really is in Hawaii? That would be nice.

My laptop comes homes today. New Logic board. Applecare has certainly paid for itself. New power adapter, new fan and new logicboard.
The technician at Carbon was great and made my repair a priority as he said I have had enough downtime and lots to do.

Tea was fine this morning and really hit the spot. Thanks.


----------



## Sonal

Morning, everyone.

Margaret, I'm sending good thoughts out towards your grandson right now.


----------



## Cameo

Yes, postive vibes from me as well. The teenage years are difficult enough without any extra burdens. I hope all goes well with your grandson and I feel for his parents and you as well - difficult on everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. We're waiting for word of some appointments and just hoping that things are being set in motion that will bring him some peace.

It's one of the coldest days of the century here too it looks like - quite a change from a week ago.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my wife, who lived in Calgary and Edmonton, as well as having grandparents living in rural Sask., always said it was difficult to go from a Chinook to the bitterly cold weather.


----------



## Beej

Warm wishes to all. Things are a little chillier here in Ottawa than a couple days ago, but nowhere near painfully cold...yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 5C here in St. John's today, with sunny blue skies and no wind. A rare treat for us after all of the snow the past 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The doxies love to get up before dawn and then force us to take them outside when all is quiet and still. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. The day was more stressful than expected, what with the driving conditions. Blizzard on the way there, freezing rain on the way back. No plows out in the morning, by afternoon they had plowed but not salted. My luck was clearly off today 
Anywho, that combined with an extra pile of unexpected work (common in my line), has made me feel more than a little hectic. So I felt the need to stop in and calm down before launching into the evening's work.

winwintoo - sounds like a tough time for you and yours. Your kids are blessed to have you (as I'm sure you know ) Good luck with all of that.

Cameo - sounds like you got your money's worth indeed. The tech didn't call me today with the verdict on my iBook, which either means he didn't get to it, or it was a logic board, and still covered under the recall, and he's gone ahead and ordered the part. Hoping for the latter. Will find out tomorrow 

Have fun, everyone!


----------



## Sonal

Today, I would like the thank my friend the former massage therapist, who continues to practice for free to keep up her skills.

I have one loose, relaxed shoulder, and one that is looser but still a bit tight, so we will be working on that in the coming weeks. But ahhh... for all of you whose lives are stressful right now, I recommend the experience.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you all again for your good thoughts.

The right people got in line and arranged to hospitalize my grandson and we are all hopeful that real progress will be made starting now. There will be challenges ahead, but now with some good contacts, I feel much better about the road ahead for my son and his wife.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Margaret, sleep well and easily tonight.


----------



## Makr

I'm excited, i got my powerbook back from servicing and spent the afternoon getting all my programs and stuff installed. *estatic*


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

3 O'Clock feeding. At least I slept until 3 this morning. I'm going to try and get some sleep soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all, especially MP...............who I hope is now sleeeping soundly. Fresh tea and coffee is ready for one and all.


----------



## Beej

Morning. Ottawa is, once again, coated in ice. Anybody have a bag of salt?


----------



## Cameo

Good morning all. Broken sleep last night - I came home from work yesterday so see foot tracks on my lawn with blood in them. My neighbours kid 
decided to involve himself in an arguement between two of my
kids by tackling the 20yr old from behind and kicking him in the head when he was down. My son hadn't even said anything to this kid and his back was turned to him when he was tackled. I want the kid charged although from what I have seen with the legal system when dealing with other kids in the neighbourhood all he would get would be a warning anyhow. Talking to his mother is useless - she will yell at him and that is as far as it goes. my son face'sa mess, the other kid had his shoes on - and had felt nauseous with a vicious headache He wouldn't go see the doctor though. So, I kept getting up and waking him up to see if he was okay.

Got my laptop back and will put it through its paces today. Hope you hear soon about yours RevMatt and that it is covered.

WWT - thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, our thoughts are with you as well. I can't imagine why people do such things.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. A great day as I am itch free so far today and have to go to the south side of Edmonton to pick up a set of plans for two new complexes to provide an installation quote. The 60 km round trip will be a welcome change from being confined to the house for the past few days.

Hope your son is fine Cameo. A strange event indeed.

Got my fingers crossed for RevMatt's iBook being on warranty.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo,

I would still get the police involved. Even though it may be useless, it will still send a message to this other kid that this type of behaviour is not tolerated.

Just think about what will happen next time.


----------



## winwintoo

I agree with MP Cameo, get the police involved - get the kid into a situation where he just might get some help. I realize that at this point, helping him is probably not your first priority, but if his mother is choosing to ignore the problem, he does need help and you'd be doing him a favor by involving people who have the power to do something.

When you live in a household with a troubled kid, you keep thinking that next time will be better and then finally you just have to bite the bullet and force the issue - and when it's all over, you end up wishing you would have done it sooner.

It would be so much easier if kids came with an owners manual or at least an "undo" feature.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

It has to be my son that charges him - he is an adult now. I believe the kid who though under 16 is a BIG kid -has been in police trouble before and has obviously not paid much attention to it.
I am going to try to convince my son that he should press charges although my other son is worried about what will happen afterwards. It won't be fun because I am a single working parent and cannot be home much of the time.
My neighbourhood is not the nicest anymore, I have been looking for somewhere else to live that I can afford that isn't a dump.

My sons headache was gone this morning though a lessor one is pestering him now. His mouth and the side of his face are pretty swollen, but all in all he is okay.

Sinc, I am glad to hear you are itch free.


----------



## Cameo

I had thought this kid a pretty good kid though I know he has his difficulties.
I try not to hold things against others without knowing the whole story.
But this behaviour is not acceptable and I agree he needs to know that.
I find the whole situation scarey but have seen the juvinile court system personally through truancy issues and I really do not have any faith in it providing help for these kids......they get a slap on the wrist.

We have kids who have pulled knives others and nothing is done.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo, that adds a different dimension to it. I can see where you might not want to create any more problems in your neighbourhood.

I hope your son is OK, a blow to the head is not to be taken lightly.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, in all seriousness, I would let the matter die. It is not worth the potential aggravation and possible problems that shall result from involving the police. Unless it happens again, then try to gain some sense of balance back with your family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dog IQ Test -- http://abc.net.au/animals/dog_test/default.htm


----------



## Cameo

It is a tough decision really - it is scary to get the police involved as I really do not want to let this kid get away with it. I wish I believed that something would be done if/when I do. It is really up to my son - I don't believe that I could press charges myself. My youngest really wants me to leave it alone and as I am gone most of the day he is the one left alone there. I can't wait to find a decent place to live that I can afford.
Up until this past year the co-op WAS a decent place to live.

I can tallk to this kid myself and I will - I didn't last night because tempers were too hot and no one was going to listen. I can try to talk to his mom - she has been pleasant enough to me. But I don't believe she will do anything.
My son is an adult but this is something I still have the right to stick my nose into.

I am going to investigate this doggie IQ test Dr. G. How did the doxies do?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, a wise decision to speak with the mother and then with the boy. You don't need more problems right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, the doxies did very well to be honest. We have to raise some money to send most of them to Harvard. They are very food oriented and will search and destroy food and enemies. Thus, this test was for them.


----------



## Beej

Dr. G: did they come back with Baastan accents?


----------



## SINC

Cameo, your decision to speak with the Mother is probably the right one. Try and do so when the kid is not around to witness the conversation, then decide if you even want to talk with him. You never know what you might gain by just talking to the Mother.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do and we are all thinking about you.


----------



## Beej

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/02/17/weather060217.html

Safe driving to all those out and about today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, they have not gone to Harvard yet. Got this from the Harvard Admissions Office.

"A private college education is a significant endeavor for any family to undertake. We are committed to providing need-based aid and financing plans for families at all income levels. The billed and unbilled expenses are outlined below." 

COST OF ATTENDANCE for 2005-06 
Tuition $28,752
Health Services Fee $1,370
Student Services Fee $1,977
Room $5,148
Board $4,430

Subtotal - billed costs $41,675

Estimated Personal Expenses $2,675

Estimated Travel Costs $0 - $2,400

Total billed and unbilled costs
$44,350 - $46,750


Luckily, they all qualify for full Harvard National Scholarships. 

"These awards range from under $500 to over $43,100 for the 2005-06 academic year and come from a variety of sources including endowment funds, gifts from alumni/ae, and general tuition revenues. Both the Faculty of Arts and Sciences Scholarship and the Harvard National Scholarship are based entirely on need; eligibility is determined solely by the relative strength of the family's financial resources."


----------



## Ena

Cameo, so sorry to hear about the upsetting situation with your sons. Not easy being a single-parent and having to deal with the things that happen to our kids. Could tell you a few tales about my daughter and stuff that happened to her when she had a few wasted years living on the street and was beat up more than once. We got through it and she's a good kid now. Offer this info only as way of telling you that I have an idea of what you are going through. 

I really think your son should have medical attention. Sorry to sound bossy but any head injury should be checked out.


----------



## winwintoo

I just got home from staying with the younger kids while DIL went to the hospital for a short visit. Reports of Grandson's progress are good, but it's early days. We're keeping our hopes up.

Thinking back over raising my own two boys as a single parent, one of the only wise things I did happened during one winter. One of the boys came home from playing road hockey upset that another boy who wasn't part of the game kept interfering and spoiling their fun.

I asked why this other boy wasn't playing with them. My son replied that the boy didn't have a hockey stick.

Well, living in Saskatchewan with boys in the house, in the winter time, if you can get in the back door, or the garage, or the car, without tripping over a couple of hockey sticks, you're lucky. 

I suggested that the next time they go out to play, Randy should take along a couple of those extra sticks that are laying around and offer to let the kid have one. Randy thought for the kid's self-esteem, he should sell it too him for some nominal amount, so that's what he did and I never heard any more about the kid interfering in road hockey.

As I say, that was a rare moment of wisdom.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> As I say, that was a rare moment of wisdom.
> 
> Margaret


Not wisdom Margaret, but prairie wisdom. Huge difference.

From one who knows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. I hope that the sunrise finds you is better spirits than what the setting sun saw you. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all on what is to be another fine and sunny Alberta day. Hope you all enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Sinc. Yes, a fine morning it is for us as well.


----------



## Beej

The day looks good in Ottawa, but when I went out the wind spoiled the experience. Another good indoors day. Serendipity.


----------



## Cameo

Ena - I was thinking over your posts and you have gone through just what I have been afraid of and obviously you have done things right if you now have a good relationship - she was always a good kid I am sure but dealt with things the incorrect way most likely. I wanted my son to go see but he has refused.
Seems fine now, swelling gone down but lip pretty bruised. Haven't been able to get hold of the mother yet .

Pretty cold here at the moment but the sun was out so that is good.

Well, going to get ready - my son is taking me to see the Wilkinsons in concert tonight - he bought us tickets a couple months ago.

Hope everyone is warm cozy and happy. Margaret - I think there will be progress with your grandson - they are lucky to have your support.


----------



## SINC

I am spending yet another evening home alone as the better half is on 3 to 11 this weekend. I am in my recliner watching 2 solid hours of the British series, "Far Flung Floyd" with chef Keith Floyd in Asia.

Goes quite well with a tall cold glass of light, low carb beer with a shot of clamato juice.

Mmmmm.

Hope all of you are as laid back tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the Westminster Kennel Club Show with my wife and all of our doxies.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Goes quite well with a tall cold glass of light, low carb beer with a shot of clamato juice.
> 
> Mmmmm.


Ew.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am with you, MP. I would sooner lick a doxie ear than drink anything made with clams.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Ew.


Ba-a-a-a?


----------



## MaxPower

I finally made it to get X-Rays on Tuesday to see about my pinkie finger that I screwed up n Boxing day.

I got a call on Friday that my Doctor wanted to see me right away.

Any bets on how bad I screwed it up? Broken? Fractured? Ligament damage? Dislocated? Surgery? Physiotherapy?

Good job MaxPower!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Goes quite well with a tall cold glass of light, low carb beer with a shot of clamato juice.
> 
> Mmmmm.


I hope that shot of Clamato wasn't in the beer.

If so, my comment stands.

Sinc, if we ever meet up, I will make you the best Caesar you have ever tasted. It took many years to perfect it.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I hope that shot of Clamato wasn't in the beer.
> 
> If so, my comment stands.
> 
> Sinc, if we ever meet up, I will make you the best Caesar you have ever tasted. It took many years to perfect it.


While I appreciate the offer, I will have to decline because you see, it is I who make the finest Caesar in the land! And yes the clam is in the beer. (It's a western thing you wouldn't understand. )


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> While I appreciate the offer, I will have to decline because you see, it is I who make the finest Caesar in the land! And yes the clam is in the beer. (It's a western thing you wouldn't understand. )


How about this then.

I'll make you one. And you make me one.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> How about this then.
> 
> I'll make you one. And you make me one.


You sir, have a deal!


----------



## MaxPower

I have been ramping up my advertising campaign for my training business and trying to expand my market. Since I have done that, I have received 4 potential jobs this week alone. So things are starting to look up. I just have to figure out what is the most inexpensive, effective mode of advertising for my business. Any suggestions?

So far I have advertised in two local papers (2 calls) posted ads with the tear off phone numbers at TSC (1 call) and attached the same to mail boxes (0 calls) the penny saver (1 call) as well as a road side sign that went up today.

Well, I am off to bed. I am on the midnight shift tonight looking after the little one, so I figure some sleep is better than no sleep at all.


----------



## SINC

Well, I think it is time to pull the plug so to speak and answer the call of the couch. It just looks SO inviting from across the room and I cannot resist the temptation to lay down and finish watching my programs.

Night all, and you too Dr. G., as I know you will be along soon with your normal sign off messages.

Night Cameo and you too Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sinc............and to one and all. Paix, mon frere et mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## 32bitJesus

gosh, I havn't stopped in here for a long time... I can't sleep and I came to see if the Doxies could perhaps keep me some company... Ah well, I'll stop back in tomorrow morning for a hot cup of my favourite 'Doxie Dark Roast' and a pastry...


----------



## Ena

MP, you left out another possibility with your finger. A severed tendon that requires plastic surgery and then physio. Been there, done that. 
Hope that's not what's wrong. 

Good news on the job front.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all on this fine Sunday of a holiday weekend here in Alberta.

Tomorrow we celebrate Family Day and one of the feature attractions is an ice fishing derby for the whole family at Lac Ste. Anne.

The government suspends the need for a fishing license for the day and all can participate free. It is a great day for the youngsters and is attended by thousands. Lots of prizes up for grabs from sponsors through radio stations etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon everyone. Seems that brunch went well. Luckily, we just had enough Doxie Dark Roast for anyone who wanted it this morning.


----------



## Sonal

Who's your target market, MP? Learning more about where they go and how they find about things will help you find more sources of inexpensive advertising.

In this case, the more specific you can be, the better. If you have a really big market, it's often helpful to identify really specific small groups within that market and created targeted ads.


----------



## Ena

Doxie Dark Roast was superb choice for a cool Sunday morning. Had two so I hope I don't regret it later  

Still no sightings of Carex


----------



## SINC

Yes, Ena it would appear the Carex mystery is deepening.

???


----------



## Dr.G.

The next full moon is March 14th. If no one hears from Carex by then, someone should go over to his home to see if he is safe.


----------



## SINC

I hope he is just away on vacation, but no contact worries me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shall we send him a group PM???


----------



## SINC

I tried to find his e-mail address, but I have lost it and he does not accept mail thru ehMac so a PM is the last resort, but would one not suffice from all of us?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, he may be blocking some of us, so we need to flood his box with "Carex come Home" messages. A CBC TV ad might work as well.


----------



## SINC

Well, I sent him a PM so we'll see if he answers.


----------



## Bolor

His last post was on Jan 23 ... four weeks tomorrow. Maybe he got tired of the rain and headed for Hawaii. 
Anyone seen Lotus, Peter Sharman, or DL Baker? They haven't been around lately either


----------



## SINC

DLBaker goes by Wild George on Magic and I see him there often. He moved from BC to NB so was off for a while. No sign of lotus or Peter although I do see minnes on other threads


----------



## Dr.G.

March should be our "Come Home Month" here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Good Idea Dr. G.!

Interesting that Peter remains (barely) in the top 10 posters here in The Shang:


Dr.G. 4,910
SINC 2,140
MaxPower 876
Cameo 639
Carex 621
minnes 425
bhil 419
Sonal 392
Ena 366
Peter Scharman	313


----------



## SINC

Time for me to make that short walk to the couch to watch a movie until you know who gets home from her shift around 11:30. Night all.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Who's your target market, MP? Learning more about where they go and how they find about things will help you find more sources of inexpensive advertising.
> 
> In this case, the more specific you can be, the better. If you have a really big market, it's often helpful to identify really specific small groups within that market and created targeted ads.


Sonal,

My target market is for the 40 and up group. However, I have found that my main demographic has been the 50+ group.

BTW, I provide at home computer training, teaching them how to use their digital cameras, etc.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all on this Family Day holiday here in Alberta.

That however does not help me as I will spend the day writing my column and answering reader mail. Besides we have freezing rain forecast for today so it kind of works for me.

When do you hear about the pinkie MP? Is it today?


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I was taken down by the flu on Thursday night and am just finally recovering now (though not fully). With time lost on several pressing deadlines at work, and the last weekend for packing before our move lost as well, I could have definitely found a better time (not that there's ever a good time) to be sick. Oh well, I'll have to catch up on what's been happening here later, I've got work to do.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Sonal,
> 
> My target market is for the 40 and up group. However, I have found that my main demographic has been the 50+ group.
> 
> BTW, I provide at home computer training, teaching them how to use their digital cameras, etc.


Have you considered radio? More specifically, a news talk-radio station in your area? For your target demographic you will get huge exposure for the money, and it's probably not as expensive as you think. If you get the right saleperson you can probably wrangle out a deal on top of it all. We did this for our store, not only was the price significantly cheaper than we expected, but our sales rep managed to get us and upgraded airtime spot, and cut our payments in half for the first six months since we were concerned about how fast we would start seeing results.


----------



## SINC

The radio suggestion is a good one bhil, and MP if you decide to go that way, considering your 50+ age group, early mornings on a country station might be your best bet. Everyone I know in my age group listens to the same station every morning between 6 and 9, then hardly at all the rest of the day. Just a thought from one in your target age group.


----------



## Beej

Good morning to all. The start of another fine week, hopefully.


----------



## SINC

Still thinking about your marketing MP. Maybe consider this scenerio. Have every commercial ask a question as the lead.

Something like say, "Ever wondered why that digital camera you bought sits on the shelf?"

Or maybe, "Does your computer gather dust between uses?"

Or, ever wonder where Dolly Parton grew up but have no idea how to use your computer to find out?"

"Having trouble printing those digital pictures of the grandchildren?"

Then offer to teach them how to accomplish the object of the question quickly and economically. 

Just a thought, but you need to get them thinking about their own shortcomings to promote your solutions.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. Just finished shoveling/blowing :yawn: so am in for my daily fix 
Thanks for sending the doxie express with the Bolor Special and the S'toon berry muffin DR.G. Much appreciated
:clap:


----------



## winwintoo

Gee where did Dr. G. get the saskatoon berries. Has he been rummaging in my freezer? Are there any muffins left?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> ...Something like say, "Ever wondered why that digital camera you bought sits on the shelf?"...


I once had a lady my wife worked for ask me if I could come over and help her get the pictures off her digital camera. I agreed thinking it would be something misconfigured in the software, or that she was getting the pictures off and didn't know where they were going. When I got there I was presented with her camera, the unopened software/USB cable, and a stack of SD memory cards. She had the camera a year, and didn't know how to get the pictures off, so every time they ran out of room, she just went out and bought another memory card.  

Just a funny story I thought I would share.


----------



## Ena

Mmm! Saskatoon berries. Can get jam here from Southey, Sask. in a regular grocery store. 
Off out to take my dog to the vet for a retest on some blood work. Something showed up last time with her kidneys but I hope it's nothing major. Sometimes I think I'm working to support the vet but one can't put a price on the companionship of a furry member of the family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, those Saskatoon berry muffins were homemade, with Saskatoons picked by my wife. There is a spot she knows about that have great berries free for the picking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, some fresh muffins just came out of the oven. Do you want me to send over one of the doxies with this order???


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, we could send over some fresh homemade chicken soup to help with your cold/flu.


----------



## winwintoo

Yes, please send a Pup along with the muffin! I'm feeling much better today, but I've grown quite fond of the pups and welcome their company. 

I didn't know that saskatoons grew that far east. Are they farmed or do they grow wild?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I shall send all four pups (Rosie, Huck, Gus and Casey). They need to learn to go as a group.


----------



## Sonal

I like those ad openings, SINC. I think it would work well for MP's business.

Also, perhaps something like: "Tired of asking your kids for computer help?" might be good. My mom has become very computer savvy, but for a while, it was an ongoing source of frustration for her to track my brother or me down to help her figure things out.

MP, this might be out of your demographic, but there's a couple of malls where I live that have a lot of senior citizens who come in very early in the morning to walk around, get coffee, etc. If there's a place like that, it might be worth going out in the mornings with brochures--or even just to ask questions about what they'd be interested in learning.

You probably want to also start encouraging referrals, perhaps by offering an incentive for successful referrals. Things like gift certificates (especially for a related business, like at an electronics store), maybe some free teaching time, etc. are not expensive--especially since you don't have to spend that money unless you get business out of it.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## SINC

Hope all works out well with your pooch Ena. They do indeed become members of the family!


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, we could send over some fresh homemade chicken soup to help with your cold/flu.


Well, since your sending out the pups this way to Margaret anyways, I think a bowl of chicken soup would hit the spot nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Ena. You know my feelings about dogs by now, so I shall not bore anyone about those empathies.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> I once had a lady my wife worked for ask me if I could come over and help her get the pictures off her digital camera. I agreed thinking it would be something misconfigured in the software, or that she was getting the pictures off and didn't know where they were going. When I got there I was presented with her camera, the unopened software/USB cable, and a stack of SD memory cards. She had the camera a year, and didn't know how to get the pictures off, so every time they ran out of room, she just went out and bought another memory card.
> 
> Just a funny story I thought I would share.


Not really funny. The sad truth.

And it isn't just the older generation either. I'm finding people our age are in the same boat.

That's where I come in.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Have you considered radio? More specifically, a news talk-radio station in your area? For your target demographic you will get huge exposure for the money, and it's probably not as expensive as you think. If you get the right saleperson you can probably wrangle out a deal on top of it all. We did this for our store, not only was the price significantly cheaper than we expected, but our sales rep managed to get us and upgraded airtime spot, and cut our payments in half for the first six months since we were concerned about how fast we would start seeing results.


I did consider radio. I might do it yet when I get some more cash flow.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Good morning to all on this Family Day holiday here in Alberta.
> 
> That however does not help me as I will spend the day writing my column and answering reader mail. Besides we have freezing rain forecast for today so it kind of works for me.
> 
> When do you hear about the pinkie MP? Is it today?


I saw the Dr. about an hour ago.

Not as bad as I thought.

I managed to chip a very small (micro) piece of bone between the pinkie and ring finger, near the knuckle. The only prescription is time. In the meantime it will be very sore. I go back for X-Rays next month to see the progress,


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. and Sinc. Thanks for the support about my dog.

Vet phoned with the test results and were worse than last month with her kidneys. Going to try her on a food called ZD first and try to get her off the cortisone that she's on for bowel trouble and see if that helps.


----------



## SINC

Well, I'm in trouble again. a friend brought over his old Indigo iMac he wants to give to his sister for e-mail and such. System 9.2.2 and screwed up real good.

Dug around and found my old Norton disk doctor CDs and am trying to get the darn thing to work for him.

Could be a long night.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, hope you liked the chicken soup. The pups went on their first delivery for you so I hope the soup arrived hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, the dog that my wife brought with her from Calgary when she moved here to St.John's was on all sorts of prescription drugs in her last few years of life. We decided to forego these medicines and put her on a natural diet. This seemed to do the trick. Not sure of ZD, but sometimes a change of diet works wonders for dogs. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Dawn comes early and the doxies love to get up just before dawn and play outside in the fresh snow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Ah, ya gotta love it when things go right!

The old Indigo iMac is humming right along now and ready to serve for many more years. Had one heck of a time coming up with a workable browser for him, but did find Netscape 4.8 or old reliable as we used to call it. Downloaded it on the eMac, then burned the installer to a CD and installed via the iMac. Such fun!

Enough for tonight though. Night all. 

And you too Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are!


----------



## Ena

Sinc, it is such fun as you said when things go the way that you want them.

If you're interested I've got XLR8 InterView (Video to USB) for OS 8.6 and 9 that you could have for the grand sum of free.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning all. A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's with a chilly -11C temps. Cold but clear.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. It seems quite mild in Ottawa.
Coffee's brewing.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone - spring is coming! It is just around the corner I am sure of it.

Ena, you are so right in saying that furry members are family. I have two dogs, a cat, a hamster and we are looking after a bunny at the moment.
The surprising thing with the bunny is that it does seem to know its name
and sometimes comes when called - he had gone upstairs and came back down when I called him to. Hope the change in Diet helps your puppy Ena.

Good going with the computer Sinc!

I have my presentation half way done - since I have to do it on Monday night I had better get at it - with my computer gone for most of two weeks it didnt
get accomplished when I had wanted it to. I have done it before and already pretty much have the format in place but wanted to make some changes to it. I am not a public speaker and those in this club are a tougher audience than before so I am nervous to say the least.

Wishing everyone a great day - I had better get to work.


----------



## bhil

Good Morning all! And a very good morning at that. I feel better than I have in almost a week, and just in time since I was starting to get a little behind on packing. The pups found me no problem Dr G, thanks for the soup, I'm sure that's what got me back to normal. Now, I hope I don't confuse them too much by moving on Thursday, it's only down the street, so it shouldn't be too hard for them to find me.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, nice to see so many of you up and around this morning. I too have to run to the office this morning so will catch up on the thread when I get back home.


----------



## Ena

Good morning everyone. 
Off to work this morning too. Care aides have got an office at work...the laundry room  Call it that when we want to talk privately.


----------



## Makr

Ugh. I really don't fee like going to class today. I just want to lie in bed and relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, remember, dachshunds have the best sense of smell next to bloodhounds.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Sinc, it is such fun as you said when things go the way that you want them.
> 
> If you're interested I've got XLR8 InterView (Video to USB) for OS 8.6 and 9 that you could have for the grand sum of free.


Thanks for the offer Ena, but I am not familiar with this program. What does one use it for?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Thanks for the offer Ena, but I am not familiar with this program. What does one use it for?


USB Cable and software to connect video camera to 'puter and create movie files.
Thought I'd give you the first offer with that Indigo you were fixing up.


----------



## Beej

Trying out a new chicken delivery place tonight. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Trying out a new chicken delivery place tonight. Wish me luck.


Uhm, just checkin' for bird flu










OK, go ahead!


----------



## Beej

Less greasy than KFC, but still not worth trying. May not be bird flu (that I'm aware of), but I'm glad the washroom is only 20ft away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I must admit that I am not a big fan of KFC. My five years living in Georgia got me to like real southern fried chicken............which is far and above what one gets at KFC.


----------



## Beej

The KFC smell gets to me, but I'm getting better at placing the memories of *censored* ahead of that in such a way that I'm down to a handful of orders a year and decreasing.

Can't say I've had real southern fried chicken before, but I'm eating less fried food every year. Just getting plain sick of it. Good ol' meat, cooked in its own fat, suits me just fine.


----------



## SINC

KFC has THAT smell. I try not to succumb to it, but every six weeks or so, guess what?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, the last time I had some good southern fried chicken was Memorial Day in the US, back in 1977.


----------



## Beej

Wow, that's quite a memory. Must have been real good chicken...recommendations?


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> KFC has THAT smell. I try not to succumb to it, but every six weeks or so, guess what?


You get the runs? 

Sorry, the censors seem to have missed that line. :heybaby:


----------



## SINC

Nope, nothing that exotic, just collapse to the urge and order a bucket of Dr. Death.


----------



## Beej

So I Married an Axe Murderer:

Charlie's father talking about the Pentaburate: "The queen. The vatican. The Getty's. The Rothschilds. AND Colonel Sanders before he went heads up! Oh, I hated the Colonel with his wee BEADY eyes! and that smug look on his face, 'Oh! You're gonna buy my chicken, OHHH!"

Charlie: "Dad, how can you hate...the Colonel?"

Charlie's Father: "Because he puts an addictive chemical in his chicken that makes you crave it fortnightly, smart ass!"
...
That about sums it up for me. At least the parts that don't need discussing further.


----------



## Dr.G.

The best place in Waycross, Georgia to get homestyle southern fried chicken was The Green Frog Restaurant, which, I am told, is now closed. 

http://www.rootsweb.com/~gaware/html/green_frog_restaurant.html

http://michelesworld.net/dmm2/frog/from2.htm

In Athens, Georgia it was Mo's Lickin Splickin Good Chicken.


----------



## SINC

Parts? Parts you say?

That of course opens the debate about just WHICH part is the best, does it not?

My pick?

Thighs, then wings, then legs and then that awful dry white stuff.

But then that's me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> My pick?
> 
> Thighs, then wings, then legs and then that awful dry white stuff.


Legs for me, then breast. I prefer the thigh taste, but drumsticks appeal to my lazy nature. I used to be able to eat the skin by itself when I was younger. Last time I ordered I actually picked some of the thicker bits off because it was too much grease.  

Any in-depth discussion of KFC requires discussion of the appropriate TP, but that probably isn't appropriate in this venue. Didn't I voice my TP preferences in another thread some months back?


----------



## SINC

Reminds me of the old days when we used to hit Port Huron, Michigan and visit the "Chicken Fricassee Shack" in that city for some of the best chicken I ever had to this day. Mmmmmm . . .


----------



## Ena

Beej said:



> Less greasy than KFC, but still not worth trying. May not be bird flu (that I'm aware of), but I'm glad the washroom is only 20ft away.



Geesh Beej. Thanks to you I don't think I'll be able to order from a local place named "Chicken on the Run" for a while.


----------



## Beej

I'm proud that my words have changed the life of at least one person. I'm also not too picky regarding how that life was changed; I'll take what I can get!


----------



## Sonal

Chicken on the run?

I'm suddenly glad that I don't eat chicken.


----------



## Ena

Beej said:


> I'm proud that my words have changed the life of at least one person. I'm also not too picky regarding how that life was changed; I'll take what I can get!


Have you been watching 'Dangerous Liaisons' lately?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Interesting the amount of talk re chickens. Still, this is part of the meandering nature of The Shange thread...............one never knows where a simple comment shall take our loyal band of brothers and sisters.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej. Fresh tea, coffee, blueberry muffins, lemon tarts, chicken fingers, bagels and even a doxie or two running about here in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Beej

Thanks. A coffee should see me through to lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, you need more than a coffee. Let me make you a real breakfast.


----------



## Beej

Ok, how about a three egg cheese and ground beef omellette (with some diced onion), a slice of tomato and 2 slices of brown toast, buttered, on the side. Actually, take a load off, I can make a bigger version for both of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I am watching my cholesterol. So, you can have all of this on your own.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Just finished an hours editing on my column and it is now safely filed for another week and the editor will not be on my back.

All this talk of breakfast has made me hungry and while Bjee's fare sounds good as I remember it, it has been some time since my heart smart diet has allowed anything near that level of cholesterol.

I will opt for the yogurt muffins and a cuppa that great smelling coffee this morning.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Breakfast sounds great Beej, count me in. I'm not nearly so "heart smart" in my diet as Dr G and SINC.


----------



## bhil

Beej said:


> You get the runs?
> 
> Sorry, the censors seem to have missed that line. :heybaby:


As an interesting side note to the chicken discussion I missed yesterday: I knew someone who worked at a KFC once. They told me (I don't know if this was a store directive or a coporate directive) that they would mix a mild laxitive into the seasoning that coated the chicken. That way if a customer got servered a piece of chicken that wasn't fully cooked, they would be less likely to end up with food poisoning because things moved quicker through their system.

Even knowing this, I still fall under the same category as SINC and every so often give in to the smell and order a bucket.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, hope you are feeling better. A good breakfast should get you on your way this morning.


----------



## SINC

An interesting story to be sure bhil. I even tried to look it up on the urban legends site snopes.com, but alas it is not there. Perhaps it has some truth to it then.


----------



## Beej

Odd story bhil. I guess it means they care.  

No matter, today is about eggs, cheese, beef and other unfried foods. Enjoy your mound o' hearty and healthy food.


----------



## SINC

Have any of you tried "shirred eggs?"

Break an egg in a small bowl, pour in an ounce of milk, poke the yolk three times with a toothpick and slip in the microwave on high for a minute or slightly more depending on how you like your egg cooked. Slide onto a piece of whole grain toast and enjoy.

Makes an egg just like poached but much faster. Nearly like an instant breakfast.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks Dr. G. I think I'll grab my usual herbal tea blend and a lemon tart.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I made the lemon tarts especially for a few of you. So, enjoy.


----------



## Sonal

This is what is so wonderful about the Cafe--the personal attention.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I trust that you noticed the little "S" in you lemon tart? It was made with a natural apricot and lemon mixture.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, it was an 'S'? I'd picked them up sideways, and thought it was a 'un' written rather sloppily.  I was wondering what that stood for.

But thank you. The apricot added a touch of contrasting sweetness to the tart lemon flavour--beautiful, practical and tasty.


----------



## bhil

Well, tomorrow is move day, and while most of the arrangements are made, my internet isn't being moved right away so I'll be gone for at least the weekend. Come to think of it, with everything to move, even if the internet was going to be up at the new house I probably wouldn't have time to pop in here. Have a good rest of week and weekend everyone and I'll see you next Monday.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with the move bhil!


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you liked our fresh tarts, Sonal.

Good luck on the move, bhil.


----------



## SINC

I tried my hand at making a quick spaghetti sauce for the gals tonight.

I perhaps used just a touch too much red pepper flakes from the redness I viewed during supper. Oh well, they were gracious about it and I enjoyed it as well with a bit of chicken, salad and a cold one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you should try some of my chicken or ground beef tacos. Everything you had this evening goes well with this meal.


----------



## winwintoo

Sinc, that's why you should have some nice fresh rolls or bread sticks on the table - takes the sting away.

And as an added bonus, that's my other cure for the common cold LOL

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Yep, we did have the rolls Margaret, just forgot to mention them.

Time for me and my book to get together. Night all.

And you too Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Time for me and my book to get together.


Have a great date  

Good night everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, everyone. A beautiful sunrise is a VERY cold St.John's (-10C). The doxies had fun in the dry snow, however. 

Fresh tea and coffee is ready............along with some other goodies.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Nice to see ehMac running smoothly today after yesterday evening's off line episodes.

I was up early and made a big pot of coffee for the wife who is working days (7 - 3) today. She didn't drink it all so help yourself.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning - thanks for the coffee Sinc.

I think I landed a part-time gig at a bead shop yesterday. It won't start for a while, but I'm looking forward to it. Something I know a bit about and if I use my head, I can work in some of my other talents as well   

I have another "job" that is even more interesting and potentially more rewarding. My grandson, the one who is currently in the hospital, wants to get his resume together and find a job.

He needs more than a resume, so I've been thinking of ways that I can "show" him the job market that will have meaning to him and hopefully guide him to chaning his presentation such that he will be employable.

I'm thinking of parking in front of a video store (a place he could be employed since he knows the plot of every movie ever made  ) with a checklist of dress/grooming characteristics of the people going in and out. The object would be to impress on him the importance of "appearance" when dealing with the public.

I'm also thinking of having him "interview" human resource people at various businesses to find out what they look for in a potential employee beyond the obvious job skills - integrity, attitude, etc.

Any other suggestions?

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Perhaps find a young person working in a store that has all the characteristics you want your grandson to have.

Introduce yourself and ask how they came to the decision to dress and act as they do. It could uncover something in the young thinking that you might otherwise overlook.

I dunno, just a thought.

Also I am still getting lots of "server too busy" messages again this morning. Anyone else getting these today?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Perhaps find a young person working in a store that has all the characteristics you want your grandson to have.
> 
> Introduce yourself and ask how they came to the decision to dress and act as they do. It could uncover something in the young thinking that you might otherwise overlook.
> 
> I dunno, just a thought.
> 
> Also I am still getting lots of "server too busy" messages again this morning. Anyone else getting these today?


Good thought, SINC, I'll do that.

The whole internet is out of whack today it seems. I get ehmac on RSS feeds, so I don't usually go to the website any more.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I get ehmac on RSS feeds, so I don't usually go to the website any more.
> 
> Margaret


And just _how_ does one do that Margaret? You got me curious.

Good luck with the new job BTW!


----------



## winwintoo

I use netnewswire as my RSS reader.

Download netnewswire and run it, then go to preferences in Safari, the RSS tab and set "netnewswire" as your default RSS reader.

Then as you surf the net using Safari, you can click on the blue RSS icon on the right-hand end of the address bar of any page that has an RSS feed. Some magic will happen and the RSS feed of updates to that page will appear in netnewswire.

The ehmac RSS feed only delivers new threads so if you're following an older thread, you still have to go to safari to read them, but for me this works well.

I really like RSS feeds, I've got all my favorite blogs there and CBC and CNN headlines plus all the major Mac sites so at a glance, I'm on top of what's going on.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> ....I'm also thinking of having him "interview" human resource people at various businesses to find out what they look for in a potential employee beyond the obvious job skills - integrity, attitude, etc.
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Margaret


The last option is a good one too Margaret.

But have them be very frank about the situation. Like commenting on his appearance, attitude etc. Sometimes brutal honesty is the best medicine.


----------



## MaxPower

Whew. Busy day. Actually busy week. And next week is starting to book up as well.

It seems the business is starting to move. I'm continuing to train someone this afternoon, I got a job this morning with another potential for another two customers out of this meeting as well. If this keeps up, I'll be very happy.


----------



## Ena

MP, well done and may the customers keep coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, MP. I shall expect great things from you and your new company. On to the Fortune 500. Excelsior!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

It is looking like the two doxie pups that were bound for Nova Scotia shall be remaining here. Not sure what happened, but now it looks like we shall have four adult doxies and four doxie puppies...................who will someday each be an adult.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Dawn has been coming earlier and earlier each morning, or so it seems. Paix, mes amis. As always, I shall have the coffee and tea waiting for you all tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Gee, I hardly get home and they're off to be on the rock.

Night Dr. G., et all.

Gonna get back to that book!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with an assortment of baked goodies, is now available at the Cafe Chez Marc. Bon apetite.


----------



## Beej

Good morning and TGIF.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej. In for your regular hardy breakfast???


----------



## Beej

Maybe half-size today, otherwise it gets too easy to have a Friday nap before the end of the work day. 

I've got a shortened weekend coming up with a trip to Halifax. But, outside the work stuff, a couple days in Halifax should be fun. Does Cafe Chez Marc operate there?


----------



## SINC

A good, good morning to you all. A bit cool this morning, but I have a feeling it will be a great day.

Thanks for the coffee, Dr. G.!


----------



## SINC

This just in:


----------



## Beej

Slow day here. Maybe people didn't know whether to be hungry or embarrassed for the poor things.

The weekend has started.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, we do deliveries to anywhere in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, pugs make for poor hot dogs. Now, dachshunds, on the other hand, make for great weiners.


----------



## SINC

I know, and great racers too:

http://www.weinerdograces.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

As the cowboy said, "Git a long little dogie".


----------



## Beej

Where is RevMatt? I know he was having computer troubles plus moving, but I'm curious.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that RevMatt went in search of Carex......who went in search of Peter S. This is like our own Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## SINC

It has always amazed me how someone will show up and be a regular in The Shang, only to fade into the sunset.

While I no longer know where some of them are, I always hold the hope they are well wherever they have gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

jeac5 and lotus come to mind along with Peter S. They are all missed.


----------



## SINC

And minnes and LGBaker too.


----------



## Dr.G.

minnes has been on once in a blue moon. Yes, LBG is MIA as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs.Furley is another person who comes to mind and is MIA.


----------



## SINC

But the good news is we have a fine bunch of Shang regulars here and now.

They continue to make my day.


----------



## Dr.G.

"They continue to make my day." As you continue to make our day. A day without Sinc is just a day.


----------



## MaxPower

Stop it Dr. G.

I'm gettin' all misty eyed over here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone from blizzard bound St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry about making you emotional, MP. Have some herbal tea to calm your nerves.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I have to get going and finish all my errands today as we have to attend the 50th birthday party of the sweet little girl who used to work for me, oh so many years ago.

Her husband has rented a hall in Spruce Grove from 5 - 10 p.m., and it is to be a complete surprise to her. Should be a fun evening to see so many of the old gang.


----------



## Beej

Morning all. I think I need a pot of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej. I need a back hoe to clear out my driveway. I am sure that we have two cars parked in their somewhere.


----------



## Beej

Has a snow record been set in your area? It sounds like you've been repeatedly dumped on this year.

That didn't sound right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, the previous record was 35cm, so we have broken that record. It is amazing, but we had all of about 25cm of snow up until the end of January, which was unheard of here in St.John's, and since the end of Jan., we have (or will have once this blizzard ends sometime tomorrow or Monday), nearly two meters of snow. All we can do is try to keep the few bare spots in the front and back clear for the doxies to quickly go outside and wait for the wind and the snow to stop. Luckily, I have builts a natural wind break for the doxies, so they are able to go outside, not fully aware of the storm that rages a couple of meters above the canyon of snow that they are in.


----------



## winwintoo

I had to go out on one of the really cold days earlier this week and thought it odd that there was NO snow piled in the middle of the streets! We've had so little snow and such mild weather this winter that the streets are clear - it made that cold snap seem colder.

I'm just in for a quick coffee and then I'm off to help Brandon with his resume.

Later, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Environment Canada's Official Weather Warnings

Warnings

St. John's and vicinity
3:55 PM NST Saturday 25 February 2006
Blizzard warning for
St. John's and vicinity continued 

Persons in or near this area should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and take necessary safety precautions."

Environment Canada, which moved its weather office from Gander, NL, with a branch in St.John's, over to Halifax, has given up trying to predict how much snow we will get before this storm is over. They initially predicted 30-50cm of snow by tonight, but the 50cm mark was passed by noon. It is an amazing sight to look out and know that you have neighbors in houses across the street, but cannot see any houses across the street due to blizzard conditions. I can bearly see the large tree outside my window which is only a few meters away. Supposedly, the heavy snow has yet to arrive. I can envision we will break the 63cm of snow record for Feb., if we have not already done so.

Pray for me, my friends.


----------



## SINC

Well, we are off to the birthday bash. Back about 10 or so.

Have a nice night, and say a few words for the snow bound Dr. G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds here have been steady at 100kp/h with gusts over 130kp/h. Officially, that is a hurricane. A snow drift has totally encased one of the first floor windows of my neighbor's house. She just called to ask if I could see if there was a lot of snow "stuck to this window". I replied, "What window???"

The wind has changed direction slightly, exposing my two cars and totally engulfing the Mazda 3 across the street. The plows, which were taken off the streets when the winds hit 115mp/h were forced back on to the streets now that the winds are OVER 130kp/h due to extreme drifting. God help anyone who needs an ambulance or a fire truck.


----------



## Dr.G.

The "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club shall be closed tonight and tomorrow night due to the death of Don Knotts.

"LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Don Knotts, the skinny, lovable nerd who kept generations of television audiences laughing as bumbling Deputy Barney Fife on "The Andy Griffith Show," has died. He was 81."


----------



## Sonal

Snow at last in Toronto!

It's doing that very pretty gentle drift down thing right now.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., methinks you folks have the worst of the winter so far in Canada.

You may well be used to such things, but I cannot imagine that much snow and wind.

Stay warm. Stay safe.

Night all.


----------



## SINC

It would seem I was not only the last out last night, but the first back in this morning.

Good morning to all. Fresh coffee and tea await, and I set out a buffet this morning. Fresh fruit, flavoured yogurts, bran muffins and Bolor special hot chocolate.

Just in case bjee drops by, there are also scrambled eggs with bacon, ham and sausage along with hash browns, toast and orange juice.

I thought after a night battling the snow Dr. G. would need a good breakfast to start his day, all to likely on the end of a shovel.


----------



## The Doug

Fine spread, Sinc. If you don't mind, I'll add some flapjacks and some of our province's finest maple syrup to the Beej Breakfast Bonanza.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone. The food looks like a great way to start Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Alas, I fear the good Dr. is still shovelling out from under a snow drift to reach his iBook today.


----------



## Ena

Good morning everybody. Sure hope Dr.G. is safe and warm.

Food sure smells good today so I guess I'm on the mend from some sort of virus.


----------



## MLeh

Mmm... Sunday morning breakfast buffet sounds good.

Today's the first day I've felt quasi-human in a week, so I hope I'm getting over whatever bug afflicted me.


----------



## Bolor

Just popping in to say hi and a quick cuppa'


----------



## SINC

Bolor you may have to send your snow blower via doxie express to help dig Dr. G. out!


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally!!! Started to clear out the snow at 645AM and my wife, son and I just finished. Of course, we helped out neighbor's and took time for a late breakfast and a late lunch, but we are done. 70cm of snow was driven into 3 meter high drifts by 133kp/h winds all day yesterday. At one point, we received 17cm of snow in less than an hour. Some people actually have snow drifts up to their second floor window. Cars are totally buried by drifts in some places, and left with just a bit of snow of them in other places. At its highest point, the solid wall of snow in my driveway was up to my chin (I am about 5'10" tall), and up to my waist at its lowest point. What a storm. 

Actually, I have seen worse here in St.John's, but I was younger then and had more stamina to take on Mother Nature. We have another major storm predicted for Monday/Tuesday, so Feb. will go out with a record 2 meters of snow dumped on us in this shortest of months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Fresh coffee and tea are now being served in the recently dug out (from a drift of snow) Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

Glad to see your alive and well Dr. G.

Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, MP. Well...........but stiff. That was a great deal of snow to shovel and I don't own a snow blower.

How is your little one these days?


----------



## MaxPower

He is doing well. Thanks for asking.

He is six weeks old and he is already in 6 month old sleepers. We are estimating him to be around 15 lbs already.


----------



## MaxPower

I fear we may have to add Cameo to our MIA list.

Hope all is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, it is all genetics. I was a tiny baby.........and look at me now.

Re Cameo, she is going through a rough patch just now, but she is strong and shall emerge from this a better person. I don't mean to sound trite, but with people like Cameo, I tend to think the best. Carpe diem.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all! I survived the weekend and the move went well. We spent the better part of Thursady and Friday moving, the better part of Saturday assembling with only one load to haul from the old house, and Sunday unpacking. We still have a couple things at the old house, and a lot of celaning to do, but we are officially moved. Unfortunately I now have to catch up at work for all the time I missed last week.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. 

bhil, glad the move went well. I'm sure you will enjoy the new house.

Dr. G. I've been keeping an eye on that storm. All I can say is WOW. It's been a long time since I've seen snow like that. I grew up in the eastern part of Saskatchewan and we got a lot more snow than we seem to get here in Regina, but even here, there's been way less snow than usual.

I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm having a bit of a respite. I spent some time with the grandson on Saturday - he's a very frightened 4 year-old in a 15 year-old body. The sad thing is that he's not the product of neglect or lack of trying - and the burden for his present condition is weighing heavily on his parents. So sad.

I'm just glad I can stop in here and play with the doxies every day. Keeps me sane.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to have you back, bhil. Glad the move went well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the thoughts, Margaret. With 70cm of snow driven by 133kp/h winds, there is snow everywhere.

Hope all goes well with your grandson. 15 is a difficult age for all of us.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all. A fine start to the week in that I did not awake until after 7:00 this morning. Haven't done that in a long while.

bhil, glad the move went well.

Margaret, good luck with the grandson.

I'm with Dr. G., in that Cameo will do just fine.

And MP 6 months size at 6 weeks? Wow, what ever are you feeding that boy?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been thinking............since we are a family here in The Shang, why not go with our real names. Some of you do use your real name (e.g., Ena), some use a name that is derived from your real name (e.g., Cameo = Carmalita Maria Escuelo), and some are very personalized (e.g., winwintoo = Margaret). I personally would rather use Don for Sinc, Marc for Dr.G., et al. Any thoughts on this matter???


----------



## Sonal

Well, Sonal is for Sonal. 

I'm not averse to using real names, though I know that on another board I'm on, it's always a little disconcerting at first to switch--this person that you know and think of as "Jane" turns out to really be "Karen".


----------



## Dr.G.

I see your point, Sonal. I still think it might be a good idea, but I am not going to be fussy about it in the final analysis.


----------



## Sonal

I think using real names can be nice.

But it can be a little odd to get used to at first.


----------



## winwintoo

Even I can't type "Margaret" with any accuracy, but I'll answer to it if called. wwt has sort of a nice ring to it and if you ever see a green car with green and white plates that say "WIN WIN" - that's me!

My kids call me "maw" - like "Ma and Pa Kettle", the grandkids call me GB or "Geebz". It started out as "Grandma B" but got shortened to GB early on. I'm not sure how they arrived at the "Geebz", but it has a nice ring to it.

If you want the story of where the "WIN WIN" license plates came from, I'll make one up for you    

We are a family here, and I miss everyone that's been mentioned - I hope they come back. I'm sure there are others too that I'd like to see again but I'm bad with names. When I forget a name, my standard line is that I never forget the name of anyone I _don't_ like.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I think Margaret is a beautiful name. I see winwintoo and I think Margaret.


----------



## Ena

Good morning. 
Glad to see everyone with some of you having very tasking weekends in one way or another. Just RevMatt to check in after his move.

Cameo, I do hope things are looking better for you now.

Ann


----------



## SINC

I always thought I was using my real name since SINC is a nickname taken from my real name Sinclair. I also answer to Don, (full name Donald) so am fine with that too Marc.

I just happen to know the real names of quite a few members here at ehMac, so using real names might just surprise some of the folks here in The Shang.

Or would they? How about it Bob? Or Elaine? Or Warren? Or Gerry?


----------



## bhil

Margaret: Being a teenager is a tough thing. I hope everything turns out well for your grandson, which I'm sure it will having the loving grandmother and parents that he has.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, is your real name Ena or Ann?? Now I am confused.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> I always thought I was using my real name since SINC is a nickname taken from my real name Sinclair. I also answer to Don, (full name Donald) so am fine with that too Marc....


I'm in a similar boat, since bhil (pronounced bee-hill) is really an abbreviation based off the pronounciation of my last name Behiel, which is what my friends always called me, but no one could ever remember how to spell. That being said, I am not opposed to going by my real name since we are all family here.

Sean


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I always thought I was using my real name since SINC is a nickname taken from my real name Sinclair. I also answer to Don, (full name Donald) so am fine with that too Marc.
> 
> I just happen to know the real names of quite a few members here at ehMac, so using real names might just surprise some of the folks here in The Shang.
> 
> Or would they? How about it Bob? Or Elaine? Or Warren? Or Gerry?


Doesn't bother me.
-Elaine

PS: For all those concerned - Matt is fine (aka RevMatt) - moving + a new job + todder = exhaustion.

Last I saw of him online was him typing that he was heading back to bed before his head bounced off the keyboard.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> ...Or would they? How about it Bob? Or Elaine? Or Warren? Or Gerry?


OK people fess up. I know a few peoples real names, but Don has me with all four of these, I don't know who any of them belong to.


----------



## SINC

Well bhil, Elaine fessed up in the post right above yours.

And nearly everyone knows that MacNutt is Gerry, although we don't see much of him anymore.

I'll leave the other two for you to ponder, but here's a hint:
"Bob" uses the first two letters of his name real name in his online name here.

Warren will remain a mystery. My lips are sealed unless he chooses to reveal himself.


----------



## bhil

Actually, I had no idea that MacNutt's name was Gerry. Elaine must have posted at the same time I was typing up my post and Bob must be Bolor, since I can't come up with any other "Bo" starting names. That leaves Warren . . . Carex or MaxPower?


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, is your real name Ena or Ann?? Now I am confused.


Dr. G. Sorry about the confusion. My real name is Ann.


----------



## nussajane

*Names*

My name is Susan Jane and I thought I was being very clever making an anagram with it. But it feels odd to have someone call me Nussajane. I am not good making names for my pets. Our cats were always Puss. (The clerk at the vet called her Pus). Also it felt odd to say, My Husband. I read that is is a sign of un-attachement if a mother cannot call her new child anyting but Baby or It. It took me a few days to call my new baby anything but Baby. This was a new being, never before seen, takes a while to adjust to it. Now I hear myself saying, My DAUGHTER is at ( ) University and I wonder who is saying that. Another thing, I cringe at names I don't like and make fun of them (can't name them here), but then again I have a Jane and a John (same name!) and my sister aunts had the same name, Isa.


----------



## Cameo

Cameo was my grandfathers nickname for me. My name is Jeanne and I certainly have no issues with anyone using it.

MP - sounds like the baby is doing well - 15 lbs? Wow! All kids are precious but the first five years are amazing as they learn so much so quickly.

Bhil - RevMatt - moving is NOT fun and I know both ends of it now, I work as Office Coordinator for a moving company. Lots of work and stress, but many new things to enjoy once done.

Dr. G. - I guess you must have had the entire winters worth of snow dumped on you from the sounds of it.

Sinc - I hope you are feeling better and that all is well with you.

Margaret - kids are resilient and I believe that as long as he has yourself and his parents to love him and support him that he will eventually become a calmer and happier human being. I don't really know of course the situation but I do know from my own and others experiences that love and support go a long way.

Ena, Sinc, Dr G, MP - thanks for thinking about me. Helps more than I can ever say to know that I have been in someone else's thoughts and not forgotten. Support comes in many forms and certainly it helps to pop in here and know that there is someone somewhere whoacnowledges that you exist and has some good thoughts about you. I know I had a smile on my face when I finally got a chance to pop in here. Thanks, big time.

Sun is out and though some things are tough in life there are also many blessings. Loved ones, children, friends (online friends included) pets, sunshine, laughter, games etc....the list could go on and on. Trouble being that sometimes we get overwhelmed with life itself we forget everything that
is happy.

I have to do a presentation on Photoshop Elements for the photography club tonight - since I am not comfortable speaking infront of people - although I have done this before - I will be most glad when tonight is over.

Good wishes and good thoughts to everyone.

I would love to see PeterS and the others pop back in here from time to time.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> I have to do a presentation on Photoshop Elements for the photography club tonight - since I am not comfortable speaking infront of people - although I have done this before - I will be most glad when tonight is over.


Just visualize them all naked Cameo. It IS a lot more fun that way. Matter of fact, now that I have posted this, you won't be able to help but smile tonight when you think about it!


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo, I love Photoshop Elements - did I ever tell you that I did a tv show demoing PSE and it's still running on cable?

The new version will be out soon, but I don't know if I'll upgrade. I'm still using v2, even though I bought v3 as soon as it came out but just never bothered to use it.

Any way, Don's advice is good - and it would be fun to "undress" one of them in Photoshop just to show them how it's done LOL

One of my most popular demos is one I did that has about 25 layers where I changed a whole living room and decorated it for Christmas one step at a time - very impressive.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

what station? time? I would love to see it.

If I try Sinc's idea I am afraid I won't be able
to talk through a fit of giggles. I can talk backwards
enough as it is.

I will be fine, I have done it before but I still find
it frightening.


----------



## winwintoo

It's on local cable but apparently it's widely viewed. I go into Safeway and people come up to me and say "aren't you that lady that's on tv?"

If you like it, you can't go wrong,

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you are always in our thoughts. Cameo is a fine name for a fine person. Gracie, however, sounds too much like something you might name a doxie puppy (we have Rootie, Daisy, Abby, Casey, Rosie, Jack, Huck and Gus).

Re our snow, there is another 20 to 50cm on the way for Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I tell my students that they have to think of themself in front of a class of students, telling a joke and no one laughs. If you can keep teaching without missing a beat, half of the fear of teaching is gone.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> what station? time? I would love to see it.
> 
> If I try Sinc's idea I am afraid I won't be able
> to talk through a fit of giggles. I can talk backwards
> enough as it is.
> 
> I will be fine, I have done it before but I still find
> it frightening.


Giggles are good, Jeanne!


----------



## MaxPower

Jeanne,

It is good to see that you are well and are still with us.

Warren


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, with an eclectic array of freshly baked goodies. Get 'em while they're hot, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning everyone.

Presentation went well enough - only had one effect that for whatever reason
didn't work quite as well as in practice - everyone but me was relaxed and there was quite a bit of humour going around too so that helped.

Besides having nervous giggles, I ended up with excited giggles too. I bought my tea at timmies in the morning - sipped on it all day and went to throw the cup in the garbage, just remembering in time about roll up the rim.

I won a Broil King barbecue! I frequent the same timmies weekdays, where I got the tea from, and the lady there is going to find out for me how to redeem for my prize for when I go in around 10ish for mid morning break.
Man, I was bouncing all over the place yesterday afternoon - just about bust my britches as I couldn't get hold of my partner to tell him.

I like using our real names - real friends should use real names.

Warren - it is good to be back here, I missed everyone.


Jeanne


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and thanks for the hot breakfast Marc.

Congrats on winning the BBQ Jeanne, you will be using it before you know it as spring is just around the corner.

Nice of you to reveal your identity Warren.

Now what do you suppose bhil's real name is?

By the way Jeanne, is your name pronounced "Jean" or more like "Genie" in sound?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad you liked our morning fare today.

Jeanne, a Broil King!!! Kudos. Hope you know how to BBQ Mock Dox (aka hot dogs or weiners).

"Now what do you suppose bhil's real name is?" It it Benjamin Herbert Ignatius Leopold, I think.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Now what do you suppose bhil's real name is?


Hmmm.........he revealed it a while ago. Maybe you were having a senior's moment and missed it?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, it it either Benjamin Herbert Ignatius Leopold or Bubba Hunk Irving Lawrence......... I think............


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Tomorrow is the day when I get my internet hooked up at the new house, and I can't wait. I forgot how much I depend on it, and how inconvenient it is not to have it. On the weekend I went to look up a phone number in another city, then realized I only use online phone books. Sunday I thought about paying bills, but all my bills are paid through online banking. Last night I went to make my RRSP contributions, and then realized that I didn't have access to my web broker. At least I have access at work to do everything I can't do at home, and more importantly, to have a way to keep up with the Shang.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Hmmm.........he revealed it a while ago. Maybe you were having a senior's moment and missed it?
> 
> Margaret


Oldtimers disease?

Read back and see it is Sean.

Sheesh!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to have you back, bhil. Clarify, if you will, a question that we have been pondering this morning. Does your name "bhil" stnad for Benjamin Herbert Ignatius Leopold or Bubba Hunk Irving Lawrence???


----------



## Cameo

The proper pronounciation is french - which is strange because I am of Scottish decsent. It is pronounced the same as Genie.

Bhil - glad to hear things are coming together for you. You will be settled
in no time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I was thinking the same thing as Don. I am still finding it difficult to try and keep the names of all of our family straight. Ena = Ann really threw me off, since I thought I had that one down cold. Now, who is Gracie???


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> ...I have to do a presentation on Photoshop Elements for the photography club tonight - since I am not comfortable speaking infront of people - although I have done this before - I will be most glad when tonight is over.


Jeanne, it is good to see you back in the Shang. You weren't absent long, but you were missed. 

I was never one for speaking in front of people either, and I was always told it gets easier the more you do it. One of my first jobs out of school involved me touring around the province for 2 months making presentations to various groups of people. I never did find it got any easier to do. I was told several times torwards the end that I was a very good presenter, even though I never felt that way. I always felt like I was stumbling over my words. Glad to hear your presentation went well.

Of course we now have the ultimate distraction trick . . . just picture Don in his bikini.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think I just figured it out ......... bhil = Bill. Maybe.........


----------



## bhil

My post describing my name seems to have slipped by a few people, so for those of you who missed it:



bhil said:


> I'm in a similar boat, since bhil (pronounced bee-hill) is really an abbreviation based off the pronounciation of my last name Behiel, which is what my friends always called me, but no one could ever remember how to spell. That being said, I am not opposed to going by my real name since we are all family here.
> 
> Sean


----------



## bhil

Oh, by the way Jeanne, congrats on the new BBQ! I'm in the markey for a new BBQ for our new house, maybe I'll be able to win mine too. Of course that means I might have to start going to Tim Hortons, and start drinking coffee, so I might just go out and buy the BBQ, it will be cheaper.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, I do recall your providing us the explanation behind your name. I was just having a bit of fun. No harm intended. Actually, I think that it is a very creative way of helping people remember your name and its pronunciation. My last name is a simple compound word (glassman), but my web students started using Dr.G. to make things simplier. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I won a free muffin last night..........but when I put it on my desk, too close to the edge, one of our doxies jumped on to my chair and then had a free muffin "on the house", so to speak.


----------



## bhil

Marc, no harm done. I know I have missed seeing people's posts from time to time and had to go back and look them up. I just thought I would make sure in case you had missed it.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, now when the song, "I Dream Of Jeanne With The Light Brown Hair" runs through my mind, I shall think of you.

Either that or when I watch reruns of Barbara Eden in, "I Dream Of Jeannie".


----------



## Cameo

I can only dream of looking like Barbara Eden. Beautiful woman
and age hasn't diminished her looks either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I was just outside shoveling some snow to make a wind break for the doxies in the front garden and was whistling "I Dream of Jeanne with the light brown hair". "Great minds think alike" as the old saying goes.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, it was a very popular song in its day and our school principle used to lead us in singing it in music classes each week.

Another I remember from that time (The 50s) was: 

"I Want A Girl, Just Like The Girl, Who Married Dear Old Dad.

She was a pearl, and the only girl that father ever had.

A sweet old fashioned girl, with heart so true.

One who loved nobody else but you. 

Yes, I want a girl, just like the girl, that married dear old Dad."


----------



## Dr.G.

Don (called you Sinc in my last post out of habit), you are really bringing back the oldies. I heard these on the radio when I was a little boy, and on Mitch Miller on TV (now I am dating myself). They don't make songs like these anymore.


----------



## Cameo

The only thing I watch on TV are oldies

Bonanza
Rawhide
Lonesome Dove
Golden Girls

Oh - one new one - Reba


----------



## MaxPower

This whole real name thing has got me thinking of the Seinfeld episode where Kramer wants to take everybody's picture in the building so people can put a face to the name.

Of course, Jerry finds something wrong with it all and refuses to participate.

A funny episode.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, yes, that was a good Seinfeld episode. My son received one of the DVD seasons of Seinfeld for his birthday, and we have been watching them over and over again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I have DejaVue on StarChoice and it is a great channel for the oldies.


----------



## winwintoo

Well here I am.










I don't know who folded, stapled and mutilated it, but this is one of my favorite Photoshop tricks - fixing this picture!

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the classic school picture.


----------



## RevMatt

Please note new location 

I'm here. Still iBook less, although it is back from getting a second new logic board. Just needs to be set back up now, since I monkeyed with the OS. Hoping to catch up with you all this evening, though!


----------



## SINC

Welcome back RevMatt. Glad to hear your iBook will be OK. How did the move go?


----------



## Beej

Welcome back RevMatt, and I hope you're settling in nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, RevMatt.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena = Ann really threw me off, since I thought I had that one down cold.


I think I did reveal my real name a while back when were discussing the meaning of first names. 
Rest assured Alzheimer's isn't catching so I didn't pass it on to you. At least I don't think it is  

Jeanne, WTG on winning the BBQ. Guess we should ask you to do the take-out coffee buying from now on 

RevMatt, good to see you back.

Margaret, good to see you too. (pic) I'm a fan of B&W pics.


----------



## Cameo

I was thinking that it would be great to arrange a picnic at a park somewhere in the summertime for ehmac members and their families. Everyone would have to bring stuff obviously and lots of us would have to haul in our bbq's and stuff - but boy it could be fun.


----------



## SINC

Great idea Jeanne. The BBQ in the park and all that is.

Let's pick a spot, say half way, like Lake of the Woods. 

Kenora, Ontario for example.

We could meet here:

http://www.campingkenora.com/index.php

I could pick up Margaret and Sean on the way.

I nominate you as the social director for the big event.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, the mind is the last thing to go. The knees are my concern just now.


----------



## Beej

Things learned in the past couple days:
1) A whole pile of work-related stuff that I'm rapidly forgetting
2) The Halifax airport has rocking chairs


----------



## Beej

Double post.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I agree with Don that it is a grand idea. Sadly, I am working throughout the summer. My one week vacation (in Cuba, I hope) will be from late April until early May. As well, I am closer to London, England than I am to Kenora. Still, it's a great idea.


----------



## RevMatt

Thanks for the welcomes. It's good to be back. The move ended up being a perk of the new job, and so we had pro packers and movers provided for us. A HUGE stress saver. Overall, the experience was a good one, although not without it's frustrations, as the movers were not as careful as they should have been, and the packers, while excellent, sucked at labelling.
And example - one 5 cube (a box with a volume of 5 cubic feet) was labelled simply "pots and pans". It contained a grand total of one pot. And a lot of other stuff that wasn't a pot or a pan. There was nothing else labelled as containing pots and pans, either.
Fortunatley, we now live in the big city, and so there are a variety of ways to order food in 

edit - I take it the political forum was disbanded?


----------



## Beej

Yes, the political forum was merged back into the general area. Now that you're in Ottawa, we should meet up, if only to solidify our disagreements.


----------



## SINC

Not disbanded RevMatt, just mixed back into "Everything Else" forum. All is still intact if you search for it.


----------



## RevMatt

Excellent, excellent. I see the debates are still alive and well, and this is a good thing.

Beej, you bet. If you think the cosmos is ready for what happens when we meet in person and agree...


----------



## Beej

One thing: what happens in the face-to-face, stays in the face-to-face...especially if beer is involved.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> One thing: what happens in the face-to-face, stays in the face-to-face...especially if beer is involved.


Aw c'mon now guys, not fair.

We want a bit of an overview at least.

You could forget to mention how many beers and tell the rest!


----------



## Beej

Advance summary: Shameless socialist gets his butt handed to him by dirty capitalist; said socialist invests in Big Oil. 

That's all the grapevine will get.


----------



## RevMatt

Hahaha.  As long as you buy me enough beer, I'll agree to anything!


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Hahaha.  As long as you buy me enough beer, I'll agree to anything!


You're already becoming a dirty capitalist! Come to the dark side...


----------



## RevMatt

mmmmmmm dark beer....


----------



## SINC

That's it! I goin' to the fridge to get me a Kilkenney.

Slurp.


----------



## Ena

Darn! Now I'm craving a Newcastle Brown or a Stella Artois but it's too late to go to get some. Ah well, it'll pass.

Good night Jeanne, Don, Sean, Margaret, Warren, Marc, Elaine, RevMatt and Beej. Had to run through all the 'new' names at least once as a memory exercise


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. While we recover from the largest snowfall of the winter, poor Marc will have to get out his shovel once again as another major storm is predicted to dump yet another 25 cm on St. John's tonight after the 70 cm they got on the weekend.

Wish I could help, but with my heart and the distance, it is not to be.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Yeah, we're all glad that we have less snow than St. John's. I was thinking I'd pop out there in, say, August, for some cross country skiing. Should be able to see the tops of the snow banks by then...

Anywho, good luck. Hope everyone has a good day. And my name, Anna, actually is Matt.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. We had a freezing rain followed by a small snow storm last night. Nothing as bad as Marc is going through out east, but now everything is coated with ice and snow.

Matt, good to see you back and I'm glad to hear your move went well. We never had any packing/labelling problems because we packed everything ourselves. The movers were a definite perk though, and I don't think I will ever move without htem again.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Great idea Jeanne. The BBQ in the park and all that is.
> 
> Let's pick a spot, say half way, like Lake of the Woods.
> 
> Kenora, Ontario for example.
> 
> We could meet here:
> 
> http://www.campingkenora.com/index.php
> 
> I could pick up Margaret and Sean on the way.
> 
> I nominate you as the social director for the big event.


Sounds great, and like a lot of fun (I think we discussed a road trip like this once before), but with a new baby on the way at the beginning of May, I think my summer travelling will be severely limited.


----------



## Cameo

I think it's kinda wishful thinkin - I can't afford the trip to Kenora and can't take time off in the summer as that is our busiest season. Oh well - there is always the future and we don't have a crystal ball.

Hope everyone is well this morning. Three weeks til Spring. According to the calendar anyhow. Marc will be glad to see it I am sure after this last snowfall out there.


----------



## SINC

I was only kiddin' Jeanne, but I really will pass through Regina not once, but twice this summer. First the weekend of the 17th of June on my way to Dog River (Rouleau, Sask.) to park the motor home beside the Dog River hotel and witness a filming of Corner Gas. A buddy in Nipawin knows the owners of the hotel and made the arrangements, so a friend from Calgary and I are meeting him there.

http://www.cornergas.com/content/?3

Then again for the weekend of the 15th of July when the wife and I will travel to her home town of Windthorst for its 100th birthday celebrations.


----------



## winwintoo

Well, Don, maybe we can talk Sean into inviting us all over for a BBQ and tour of his new home when you swing by this way. 

I'd invite you all here to my place, but there's probably more room in your motorhome   

I've never gone out to Dog River - that's something I bet the kids would like. I'll have to look into that.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I've never gone out to Dog River - that's something I bet the kids would like. I'll have to look into that.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Yep, right on your back doorstep too.

If I still lived nearby, I would go every time they shoot an episode. I love Corner Gas!


----------



## winwintoo

We should do a poll here: How many people who visit the Shang also watch Corner Gas??

I never miss it either - it's practically the only reason I still pay for cable (can't use rabbit ears where I live  )

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Well Margaret, that's two of us to start!


----------



## Moscool

Well Sinc I'm back as discussed yesterday... I must say I lost touch with the Shang latetely and with the post count > 14k I'm not about to start reading everything I've missed!

Happy to see that there are some new faces around. Greetings to all and best wishes for the spring countdown.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we are expected to get another 1 to 2 feet of snow by Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is 25cm of snow blown around by 70+kp/h winds.........followed by another similar storm. Flurries bring 10cm, snow storms bring 25cm, blizzards bring 50-100cm.................and no end in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Moscool. We are trying to use our real names to keep the family friendly............and to confuse those who stumble into The Shange.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I had the opportunity to speak with Moscool briefly on iChat yesterday and took the opportunity to invite him back for a visit. Nice to see he took me up on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Smart move, Don. Moscool is one of the few persons east of me.


----------



## nussajane

*Corner Gas*

Count me in!! I would love to see a taping too. I lived 23 years in Saskatchewan in three cities.


----------



## winwintoo

I understand they have a gathering at least once a year for fans of the show who come from all over to meet the stars and tour the sets.

Rouleau is such a small place, but it and some of the surrounding towns have really benefited from this production.

Some of the indoor production is done on the sound stage here in Regina.

If you're ever back this way, give me a shout and we'll go on a tour!

Margaret


----------



## Beej

I like Corner Gas, but I don't go out of my way to find it on TV. I'll probably rent the season 2 dvds. Are they out?


----------



## SINC

nussajane said:


> Count me in!! I would love to see a taping too. I lived 23 years in Saskatchewan in three cities.


What three cities?




Beej said:


> I like Corner Gas, but I don't go out of my way to find it on TV. I'll probably rent the season 2 dvds. Are they out?


Yep they sure are!


----------



## Ena

Susan, I can top your three places in Sask.  I lived in Moose Jaw (twice), Saskatoon, Strasbourg and Hudson Bay. 

Ann


----------



## SINC

Ann, I was born in, and lived in Lafleche, and then Swift Current, but only one qualifies as a city.


----------



## MaxPower

Corner Gas.

I watched one half of an episode and that was plenty enough for me.

I'll probably never watch it again.


----------



## nussajane

I lived in Moose Jaw, Regina and Saskatoon.


----------



## Ena

Wandering off topic a bit to name another place in Saskatchewan....Climax! I've been there on a visit so it does exist. 
Cousin of my mother's went there from a small fishing village on the east coast of Scotland as a war bride. The cousin's grandson is Gord Kluzak (ex-Boston Bruins) Only famous person in my family tree


----------



## RevMatt

Another day has reached it's climax, so to speak. Hrm, too much play on that town name could bring things to head around here, standards wise. Better not let it come to that. 

Anywho, good night, all.


----------



## SINC

I will relate my story about Climax Saskatchewan another day. Night all.


----------



## Ena

Good night one and all. Found some demo software online so old scanner will work. Yahoo! For my needs it really doesn't matter if it has Co name across middle of pic. At least the heads of people are visible. Just call me frugal, only I can refer to myself as cheap :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. thought I would pop in and put the coffee on while I do a bit of early morning work.

I will leave the goodies to the next person in.


----------



## RevMatt

And good morning. mmmmmmmm coffee!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I will relate my story about Climax Saskatchewan another day. Night all." Sinc, does it involve Dildo, Newfoundland? Or Paradise, Newfoundland? Or Heart's Delight......or Heart Desire.........or Little Heart's Ease, Newfoundland and Labrador???

Don't mind me.........I have been up since 530AM (my time) and outside trying to dig out my door and driveway since 545AM. Just finished about 15 minutes ago.

I need coffee................


----------



## winwintoo

While we're on a nostalgia trip through Saskatchewan, look what I found in the paper this morning:



> Did Ripper pass through Sask.?
> Will Chabun, The Leader-Post
> Published: Thursday, March 02, 2006
> Jack The Ripper -- here?
> Is it possible one of the many men suspected of being Jack The Ripper passed through what's now Saskatchewan a few years before the Ripper's rabid rampage through east London?
> A history buff from Whitewood thinks it's possible.
> At the heart of this story is a man named Frederick Bailey Deeming. His birthdate is uncertain, but was likely in 1842.
> The date of his death is indisputable: 1892, for he was executed in Australia for the murder of his young wife.


I grew up in Whitewood, so this is especially interesting to me. Apparently this guy came to Whitewood, set himself up as a jeweller and ripped off as much as he could and then moved on. Interesting.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret to think of all the times I have been through Whitewood.

My wife's younger sister and her husband moved there about a year ago. He is a sales rep for the Case dealership in Broadview. Small world indeed.


----------



## winwintoo

Speaking of placenames, none can beat "Intercourse, Pennsylvania"!

Many years ago, when I worked as a telephone operator in Calgary, one of my jobs was to provide routing information for long distance calls. Other operators would call us and ask how to place a call to such and such a place. We would look it up and pass on the appropriate information in the form of "exchange, Regina, blah, blah, blah", Regina in this example being a "switching" point for lack of a better term.

Intercourse, Pennsylvania was also a switching point    

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Margaret to think of all the times I have been through Whitewood.
> 
> My wife's younger sister and her husband moved there about a year ago. He is a sales rep for the Case dealership in Broadview. Small world indeed.


It is a small world!!

Whitewood is one of those towns along the Trans-Canada highway that gets ignored on the way to Winnipeg, but the folks that live there are pulling together to make it a better place.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

We went through Whitewood so many times because when we left Windthorst to visit yet another sister in Brandon, we took 48 east to 9 and then north to number 1.


----------



## nussajane

My husband and I spent a very comfortable night in a motel in Whitewood two years ago on our way from Winnipeg airport to a wedding in Moose Jaw. (Saw a moose near Moosomin.) Although at first I thought it was an annoyance to fly into Winnipeg instead of Regina, rent a car and drive, it turned out to be a wonderful time of talking, reminiscing and getting our minds and eyes full of the land around us. We both spent many years in the province before we met so we had many new tales to tell each other that were jogged by the landscape.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> We went through Whitewood so many times because when we left Windthorst to visit yet another sister in Brandon, we took 48 east to 9 and then north to number 1.


Our house was right on No. 9! I remember them building the Trans-Canada and No. 9 was still gravel and then the mines opened at Esterhazy and they had to pave No. 9 for the potash trucks that left the mine every 15 minutes and traveled south to the border - I don't think you'll find a road anywhere that's better built than No. 9 and you can be sure it's well packed with all that heavy traffic for all those years.

Speaking of Esterhazy, after the emergency at the mine a couple of weeks ago, there's been lots of interest in the safety measures that saved the lives of all those miners. The underground "safe" rooms are of special interest. Potash is a different thing than coal though, so I don't know how applicable the technique is, but they sure got a lot of attention.

Susan, a moose at Moosomin - really? - I never saw anything larger than deer around there when I lived there, but there have been a few moose near Regina in recent years, so maybe they are moving out of the bush all over.

Are you sure it wasn't the "moose" at Moose Jaw??

Take care, Margaret


----------



## nussajane

Here is the moose. Yes, we were surprised too. The one in Moose Jaw has fatter legs.
http://www.citymoosejaw.com/tourism/attraction/index.shtml


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Geez Louise, I miss a few days and all manner of things are going on here
Firstly my nick: My name is Bob as Don gave a good clue and someone, (I think it was Beej) guessed correctly. Bolor can be looked at two ways ... the first two letters of my first name and the last three letters of my last name. The last three letters are the same as the first three letters of my wife's name so it depends on where she is when I explain the name.

Sean and the Rev have successfully moved :clap: and MP's (Warren's) baby is going to be a football player 

Jeanne giggled through her presentation thinking of a naked Don.

Marc is all worn out from shoveling (I did send the snow blower out by doxie express ... didn't it get there?

A history and geography lesson on Saskatchewan. (BTW ... we have stopped at Whitewood too)

Moscool has finally checked in

I too like Corner Gas. Never miss a show. Must be a Canuck thing.

I got a kick out of all the name of places given with sexual connotations. 
And it's good to be back 

Bob


----------



## SINC

Good to see you're back Bob! Your front too!


----------



## winwintoo

nussajane said:


> Here is the moose. Yes, we were surprised too. The one in Moose Jaw has fatter legs.
> http://www.citymoosejaw.com/tourism/attraction/index.shtml


That sure is a moose and that sure looks like Saskatchewan!!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Moose always remind me of a canoe trip my oldest son and I took in
Algonquin. Rounded a curve and a mother moose with her child were
only a hundred feet away from us. We had been battling strong winds the
entire trip and had almost overturned once so when I grabbed my camera
my son took a fit and yelled that his life was more important than my stupid picture. I still laugh thinking of that.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc is all worn out from shoveling (I did send the snow blower out by doxie express ... didn't it get there?" Bob, yes, the snow blower arrived, but with no gas, I had to have them pull it like a plow. They are pooped.

Might we still call the "Bolor Special" the "Bolor Special"?


----------



## MLeh

Greetings all.

Last night about 11:30 pm, my 'geek' (one of 'em, anyway - the Alaska geek this time) IM'd me with the response to something I'd emailed him about my HD acting up. His IM was 'BACK UP... NOW!!!!'

You know that S.M.A.R.T. thing in Disk Utility? Apparently it's a BAD thing when it says, in red, 'Failing'.

So, anyway, today's fun has been: 
-Backing up everything via my 40 GB FW drive to my daughter's iMac upstairs. 
- discovering the closest HD for my PB is in Toronto (should be here Monday)

So for interim use, I thought I'd buy an external HD and put a system on that and then transfer it over once the new HD comes in. 

So I bought a 160 GB external HD. The local shop didn't have a FW drive that large, so I bought a Lacie USB2 drive. (My PB has FW400, FW800 and USB 2). Oh, and the first one had bent pins on the power plug in, so I had to go downtown and they swapped it out for the other one they had in stock. The second one works fine.

However, I then discovered that although FW drives can be used for an external startup disk, USB2 drives can't (my computer told me so when I tried to install the system on the external HD).

So...
-swapped the USB2 HD for the FW drive upstairs on the daughter's iMac
-discovered that although the iMac upstairs has FW400, it only has USB, and 12 MB/sec transfer rate to transfer the movies she had on the FW drive to the USB drive will take approximately 58 hours. So I left them on the FW drive for now and so only really have 40 GB to play with.

Umm... that's about it.

I've now got a functioning operating system on the external FW, have transferred over my user folder, and hopefully I can actually get some work done tomorrow.

Computers: wonderful labour saving devices. Unless they're not.

-Elaine


----------



## Moscool

Ena said:


> Wandering off topic a bit to name another place in Saskatchewan....Climax! I've been there on a visit so it does exist.
> Cousin of my mother's went there from a small fishing village on the east coast of Scotland as a war bride. The cousin's grandson is Gord Kluzak (ex-Boston Bruins) Only famous person in my family tree


Is there such a thing as off-topic in the Shang? I think not!  

Brief visit though - 1a.m. and clients first thing... Na-night Ya all


----------



## MLeh

And then there is the famous saying: 

New York is big, but this is Biggar.


----------



## nussajane

Does everyone here have a Saskatchewan connection? hands up who has never lived in


----------



## nussajane

Sorry hit the wrong button. 
......in Saskatchewan.


----------



## RevMatt

/me raises his hand.

Been there, though, and my Dad has a sweatshirt with the slogan Elaine mentioned.

Elaine - wondered where you had been. That sucks royally! With luck, your powerbook will be up and running soonish. Maybe my iBook will be, too...

Thanks for the reminder, though. I meant to ask that Alaskan geek about my issue. I shall now do so.

edit - I hate your timezone


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been to SK once (Regina). Never lived there........no relatives there either. Still, it's a beautiful province.


----------



## SINC

OK, I'm guilty.

Born Lafleche, Saskatchewan.

Grew up, Swift Current, Saskatchewan.

Thinking seriously of moving back.

Can sell current home for $300,000, buy one there within one hour of either Regina or Saskatoon for around $50 to 70,000 or so.

Makes too much sense not to go back.


----------



## Ena

Moscool said:


> Is there such a thing as off-topic in the Shang? I think not!
> l


Aha! Thanks Moscool for catching attempt at being funny


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> OK, I'm guilty.
> 
> Born Lafleche, Saskatchewan.
> 
> Grew up, Swift Current, Saskatchewan.
> 
> Thinking seriously of moving back.
> 
> Can sell current home for $300,000, buy one there within one hour of either Regina or Saskatoon for around $50 to 70,000 or so.
> 
> Makes too much sense not to go back.


Unless you need a plumber, they're all in Alberta   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Got a whizzer in the motor home! Problem solved!


----------



## Ena

Tisdale, Saskatchewan used to have a town welcome sign that read: Land of Rape and Honey. It got changed but don't know wording on the new one.


----------



## MLeh

My Saskatchewan connection is through relatives - I've never lived there myself, but have visited lots - my mother grew up there (but she says that Saskatchewan is a good place to be _from_ so I don't anticipate she'll be moving back anytime soon). But you can't swing a cat in southern Saskatchewan without hitting one of my relatives. (I got lost once trying to find one set of cousins, drove into a farm yard to ask for directions, and found out they were another batch of cousins.)

Matt: Adium is up and running again (sporadically), but I'm not on IRC 'cause I gave it up for Lent.

And what's wrong with my timezone?

-Elaine


----------



## Sonal

My hand is raised, Susan.

Never lived in Saskatchewan.
Not related to anyone who ever lived in Saskatchewan.
Never been to Saskatchewan.


----------



## RevMatt

Elaine - no IRC  'tis a quiet place without you...

And the problem with your timezone is that the aforementioned Alaskan Geek isn't even home from work to until rather late at night my time, making getting help from him hard, especially if he has the audacity to have a life


----------



## RevMatt

Right, off for the night. Replying to lp took too much time, I won't have time for Star Trek, I fear. Night, all.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Right, off for the night. Replying to lp took too much time, I won't have time for Star Trek, I fear. Night, all.


Small wonder, given the length and depth of that reply.

Well done.


----------



## Ena

Good old Star Trek and The Trouble with Tribbles episode. 

Good night everyone. Hope that you don't have too much shovelling to do tomorrow of snow or paperwork or both.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. I will finally track down the person who has the key to my new office today. Just as well, there are 6 very heavy boxes of books that need to find their way there, and there's no way I'm taking more than one per trip .

Thanks, SINC. I probably would have been OK on Star Trek still, though, if it hadn't been for the necessity to *unpack* it first.  The real danger in this new place is that we have a gas fireplace in the basement where the TV is, and if you put that on whilst watching a movie it's virtually a guaranteed coma. Not sure even Star Trek could counter that effect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee for anyone who wants some.

Ann, re "The Trouble with Tribbles", you should come to our house and just sit on the floor and watch all the doxies jump/climb all over you. It was worse when we had six pups instead of the four we still have now.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I have much to do today so am grabbing a quick coffee and running along. Later . . .


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> And the problem with your timezone is that the aforementioned Alaskan Geek isn't even home from work to until rather late at night my time, making getting help from him hard, especially if he has the audacity to have a life


Alaska is one more time zone over from me, so it's HIS timezone, not mine, that's the issue.

But, I had to phone him yesterday (not being able to get online makes one resort to _old_ technology). I think I woke him up.


----------



## Bolor

Pass the Bolor Special please. ... Thanks. Wouldn't there be patent problems if we changed the name Dr. G.?
Sorry about the gas, but the doxies told me they wouldn't ferry the gasoline for fear of it igniting. They said that since they travel so fast that there could be a problem with friction. I didn't know enough about the subject to argue, so I drained the tank.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It was a long day Wed fighting to get my phone and internet hooked up in the new house (and it did take pretty much the entire day) and then yesterday was spent scrambling to catch up on all the work I missed Wed. Now things should be back to normal, just in time for the weekend and starting on my weekend project of finishing the basement. If all goes according to plan it should be a 3 weekend job, and by the end of March I'll be able to sit down and relax for a month unti lthe baby comes in May.


----------



## bhil

I was born, raised and still live in Saskatchewan, so I guess I fall into that category too. From the large number of people with Sask ties, maybe that picnic Jeanne is organizing should be here instead.


----------



## Bolor

I have never lived in Sask. I had stayed at a motel in Swift current once, does that count for anything? My only connection would have been my deceased grandfather who lived there for a while and was in the first graduating law class of the Univ. of Sask. That was a looooong time ago.

Sorry to hear of your computer problems, Elaine. I too get upset with Apple because of their lack of full support for all things USB. Your problem for instance and webcams. They are too hung up on firewire although their built in iSight cams are apparently USB. Are they coming around or are they tied to the Intel chip?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, no problem. The doxies are getting the hang of draging the snowblower over the mounds of snow and dragging the snow to the end of the driveway rather than the snowblower actually blowing the snow. Thus, I shall save on gas and let them do their thing.


----------



## Cameo

Bought a 1976 "Starsky and Hutch" Gran Torino is Saskatoon and drove it home to Cambridge, ON. Great drive and I had a hoot with that car for about 8 years. Had papers from under the seat from the factory labelling it a "Starsky and Hutch" unit. Had a 460 engine and a 90L gas tank. Police officer pulled me over on the ride home (temporary permit in back window) who admitted he only pulled me over to see the car. Sold the car cheap when I divorced (car needed body work and electrics) and it was sold again afterwards to someone who was trying to sell if for $25,000.00 stating it was from the show. WRONG!!! (Unitil I bought it the car had never left Saskatoon!!!!) It was a limited edition in that Ford only made 637 of the cars
in 76.


----------



## RevMatt

Elaine - I'd forgotten about the extra timezone. I guess he doesn't work as late in the day as I'd thought. My apologies to all whose timezone I have slighted .

bhil - (I missed your name, unless it is Bill...) is this your first child? I forget. I know the last month before birth certainly didn't involve any relaxing for me...


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> bhil - (I missed your name, unless it is Bill...) is this your first child? I forget. I know the last month before birth certainly didn't involve any relaxing for me...


Sean.


----------



## MLeh

Oh, and if anyone listens to CBC 1, Vancouver - my daughter's choir will be singing 'live' right after the 1 pm news today. (That's 4 pm your time, Matt  )


----------



## nussajane

"Tisdale, Saskatchewan used to have a town welcome sign that read: Land of Rape and Honey. It got changed but don't know wording on the new one."

Tisdale, the home of Brent Butt!! from Corner Gas.
I see in the Globe and Mail obituaries today there is someone born in Whitewood.


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> Elaine - I'd forgotten about the extra timezone. I guess he doesn't work as late in the day as I'd thought. My apologies to all whose timezone I have slighted .
> 
> bhil - (I missed your name, unless it is Bill...) is this your first child? I forget. I know the last month before birth certainly didn't involve any relaxing for me...


As Don pointed out above, my name is Sean, bhil is a deriviative of my last name.

This is our second child, our daughter just turned 2 three weeks ago. She's a handful, but we know what to expect this time and are already almost completely prepared for the next baby.


----------



## MLeh

Sean: You know that second children are NOTHING like the first ones, right?


----------



## Cameo

MLeh said:


> Sean: You know that second children are NOTHING like the first ones, right?



Now isn't that the truth.


----------



## SINC

Our youngest son (29) has turned out to be quite a poker player. Last Saturday he entered a contest with 70 players for a fee of $60 and won $1,310.

You can see his poker face in his picture on their web site:

http://www.edmontonpoker.ca/


----------



## bhil

Yes Elaine, I've been told that before. I'm a second child myself, but I keep telling people all those stories were made up by parents. No one ever seems to believe me though...


----------



## bhil

Don, I'll be watching for your son in the next World Series of Poker.  Coming out top of 70 players is no little feat, did he learn his poker face from his dad?


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Don, I'll be watching for your son in the next World Series of Poker.  Coming out top of 70 players is no little feat, did he learn his poker face from his dad?


Sean, his Dad once played poker all night at a friend's apartment in 1964 and lost a week's salary on a payday, Saturday night. I was then single and learned that when one gets paid weekly and loses every dime the same night, it makes for a very tough week ahead.

That was the very last game of poker I ever played, so the answer to your question is no, nada and NO WAY!


----------



## winwintoo

My oldest son is also quite a poker player and does very well with on-line poker - makes me shudder when I think about it but he's old enough to take care of his own affairs I guess.

I tried playing poker when I was young, but could never pay attention long enough.

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

I prefer euchre. My neighbour used to come to my parents house every sat night and we played for hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

The only thing my father taught me was how to play poker. When I was broke, after paying my university tuition/fees and buying second-hand books, and was working (but waiting for my first pay check), I played poker for money. I borrowed $5 from a friend, paid him back in 10 minutes, and then went for blood. I was ruthless. Luckily, the four that I played with were all being put through university by their parents and had a generous allowance every month. So, I was not taking from the poor. I was also able to eat that week, but I did give half of my winnings to the Salvation Army (it was around Christmas time).


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I was also able to eat that week, but I did give half of my winnings to the Salvation Army (it was around Christmas time).


A likely story, but I somehow believe it.


----------



## Beej

Sorry I haven't checked in for a while. TGIF. I've been preparing to disgust RevMatt by practicing being myself. 

Looks like a nice weekend, except for the wind here. Probably still more pleasant than NL but less so than other climates. A fair trade in certain respects.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, one winter I came home from university just before Christmas. I got off the bus at the NY Port Authority Terminal, and went over to get a Nedick's Hot Dog and their own orange drink (you would have to be a New Yorker to appreciate this delight). I paid for this treat and then, heading back towards the subway, I passed a Salvation Army Red Kettle and a small brass quartet playing Christmas music. I may be Jewish, but I love SA bands playing Christmas music. As I left to go back home, I reached into my pocket and threw in all my change..............and I mean ALL my change. I suddenly realized this fact...........now I had no change for the subway. I went back to the band and told them my plight. Still, when I told them that I had given them all of my money, not keeping anything back for subway fare, they took pity on me. Would you believe that one of them, who lived out in Queens, actually gave me a ride all the way home??? From that day on, I give to the Salvation Army Red Shield Appeal a few times each year whenever I come into any sort of money (e.g., a tax refund, Lotto 649, winning at cards or backgammon, etc), or, if I have not won anything, whenever I am feeling low. They help people who are in far worse situations than I have ever been in, and I respect that fact. When I was a single parent, I even left them my entire estate in the event that my son and daughter were killed along with me in some sort of accident. They do good works, and, in my opinion, don't push religion all that much. 

So, yes, the story is true.


----------



## Beej

Oh poop, I've been reading stuff all day. Please, G, provide bite-sized paragraphs and, ideally, executive summaries for the benefit of, well, just me. I'll clog your arteries in return. A round of Beej-breakfasts tomorrow if someone provides the means!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I may be Jewish, but I love SA bands playing Christmas music. As I left to go back home, I reached into my pocket and threw in all my change..............and I mean ALL my change. I suddenly realized this fact...........now I had no change for the subway. From that day on, I give to the Salvation Army Red Shield Appeal a few times each year whenever I come into any sort of money


Way back in the early 60s, I was in the states in South Dakota with a buddy watching some power boat races.

We over indulged and spent all our money including the gas money to get home.

I went to the local Salvation Army branch and told them of my plight. They actually gave me enough gas money to get back home, some 600 miles away.

It took me 3 months to save the money they had given me, and when I did, I sent a money order to them to square the debt, I got back a letter of gratitude from that Sally Ann Captain. Sadly, I lost it somewhere along the way over the years.

To this day, I never pass a Sally Ann kettle without tossing in a five dollar bill or more if I have it.

I think I can understand and appreciate your story better than most.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry about the spacing, Beej. Stream of consciousness.

Sinc, you understand what I experience. Good!!


----------



## Ena

On two days off like regular folk. Only taxing thing mentally and physically will be stuffing the duvet back into its clean cover.


----------



## RevMatt

Bah. It is late. I am only just catching up, and I still owe some responses in the religion thread. You are all task masters! 

Anywho, apparently I set the bar a little high for today, as no one seems to know where the keys for my new office are. I do have keys for the buildings, though, and so I hauled one box of books over there, and did a lot of familiarising. 5 boxes and a lot of settling to go, and I start properly working Monday. Hope I have keys by then! 

Don't have the computer yet, either, but is a winblows machine, so I'm not in a rush.


----------



## RevMatt

ah, nuts to it. It's too late. I'm going to bed. Night, all.


----------



## Beej

Morning all. Time for a hearty breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I will just sip on a fresh coffee this morning as I write the first few graphs of next week's column. I love it when the subject matter "falls into my lap" like it did via a simple phone call from a local lady. Makers it much easier to be enthused about a subject.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have been up since 7AM my time, but my wife and I decided to sleep in once all the doxies were taken out and fed. One does not actually "sleep in" at our house, but rather, talk and let the doxies cuddle up and get their mid-morning nap. Still, my wife and I had some quality time together.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Good morning all. I will just sip on a fresh coffee this morning as I write the first few graphs of next week's column. I love it when the subject matter "falls into my lap" like it did via a simple phone call from a local lady. Makers it much easier to be enthused about a subject.


For those of us who don't know where to find your column in print, what are you writing about this week? and where can we find your weekly words of wisdom (other than here, of course)

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> For those of us who don't know where to find your column in print, what are you writing about this week? and where can we find your weekly words of wisdom (other than here, of course)
> 
> Margaret


This week I am writing about energy companies and signing fixed rate contracts to guarantee future prices. A lady who signed in late January for nearly $12 a gigajoule for natural gas, got her bill in February and the rate was only $6.96.

She claims the young kid who sold her the contract lied to her during the process and is trying to have the contract cancelled.

My columns run it the Saint City News, a weekly with a circulation of about 25,000 and can usually be found on page 9 or sometimes 11 of each issue, called "The Things I See and Hear and Think". I also compile a column called Reader Response which appears on the same page, upper right. I have been voted by readers as "Best Local Newspaper Columnist" three years running.

Web site is:
http://www.saintcitynews.com

To view the paper online, you must download and install a plug in called Deja Vu.

The site and the plug in are free, but you have to give your e-mail address for access.


----------



## MLeh

Ah, St. Albert, Alberta. The place I always typo as St. Alberta, Alberta. (Did so this morning sending a CD to a contractor there).

Not to be confused with Prince Albert, (aka: P.A.) which is in the next province over. 

(Speaking of 'futures' contracts - back in September I bought a futures contract to buy US$ at 1.1775. Seemed a good deal at the time. But then, what's 4%?)


----------



## Sonal

Good morning, everyone.

Switching from futures to pasts, I had a talk with an old school-friend of mine last night--we've been friends for 20 years, which is quite a feat considering that both of us are *just* under 30. 

There are no friends like old friends... except possibly new friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There are no friends like old friends... except possibly new friends." Very profound.


----------



## RevMatt

G'day, all. Spent my computer time this morning putting the final touches into getting my iBook back to health, after the aforementioned Alaskan Geek friend correctly diagnosed the problem. Essentially, I was dumb, so I'll keep the precise details to myself .

Thanks for the info on your column, SINC. Will be interesting to read. Reminds me that I haven't looked for my Dad's column this week (his is bi-weekly). I will be particularly interested in the energy column, as the recent doubling of rates here has us wishing we had signed one.

Elaine - I have a hard time with Prince Albert ever since I learned what kind of piercing that term refers to. (If you are planning to google that, be warned, it's not for polite company).


----------



## SINC

My writing style is very distinctive RevMatt. You likely won't find it to be anything like you've read by your Dad.


----------



## RevMatt

*How I know that God has a sense of humour and that She finds me particularly amusing**

Imagine, if you will, two friends. One of them is heterosexual, with all of the trappings - wife and kid, job supposedly defending the old world institutions. The other is homosexual, with most of the trappings. Between relationships at the moment, but he has the British accent and works in theatre. These two men sustain virtually identical injuries. They both slice off a chunk of the side of the tip of the middle finger, left hand. Not enough to be permanently disfiguring, the doctors hope, but a significant piece of flesh. Both do this to themselves, both with a knife. One of them does so in truly manly fashion - with an xacto knife (stanley knife, utility knife, pick your own local variation on the name). The other cuts himself in an a decidedly unmanly way, using a bread knife to cut up a baguette. One of them can be proud in a manly way of his injury, the other has to mumble about how it happened when in manly company.
Get the gist of the story yet? As if my fragile male ego weren't damaged enough by this incident. Damned gay friends showing me up!  



*if anyone tries to make this topic title into a serious theological comment, I WILL slap you. With a trout.


----------



## RevMatt

SINC, probably true. No, definitely true . But you are the only two people I know personally that have a newspaper column, so the mental connection kicked in.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Damned gay friends showing me up!


Sean's hair is nicer than yours, so you can regain that lost manliness by not washing for three days, drinking copious quanties of beer and belching loudly.

Just not whilst in the pulpit.



> *if anyone tries to make this topic title into a serious theological comment, I WILL slap you. With a trout.


Back to trout slapping? Lord of the Flies, revisited ... H's fault?



> Essentially, I was dumb.


Another point in the 'manliness column', I'd say.


----------



## Beej

Manliness can be summed up with a simple phrase (than can actually be extended to all rational life...but that's a whole other discussion).

It seemed like a good idea at the time.

The trout is representative of RevMatt's obvious anti-rubber-chicken bias. For shame.

Just in case:


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Web site is:
> http://www.saintcitynews.com
> 
> To view the paper online, you must download and install a plug in called Deja Vu.


Hmmmm........I can get to the home page, but when I try to view any of the issues, it says the page can't load. Can you point me to where I can download Deja Vu? I tried to find it, but couldn't.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Hmmmm........I can get to the home page, but when I try to view any of the issues, it says the page can't load. Can you point me to where I can download Deja Vu? I tried to find it, but couldn't.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Here you go Margaret:

http://www.lizardtech.com/download/dl_options.php?page=doc


----------



## SINC

Where is everyone tonight? it is kind of lonesome here at Chez Marc without anyone to talk to. Oh well, where did I leave the TV remote?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am here, caught between grading online and getting brunch ready for tomorrow................oh, and playing with the doxies.


----------



## RevMatt

I'm passing by. Evening


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay a bit, RevMatt.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> Sean's hair is nicer than yours, so you can regain that lost manliness by not washing for three days, drinking copious quanties of beer and belching loudly.
> 
> Just not whilst in the pulpit.


You've never seen my hair. I'll have you know it is very nice. And curly. As for beer and belching, sounds like a plan. I'll have my wife phone you when she objects, and you can explain it . This is a new church! I have to impress them! No bad words or anything, at least not for a couple of months, anyways 



MLeh said:


> Back to trout slapping? Lord of the Flies, revisited ... H's fault?


Everything is Harrison's fault. Hrm, we need an equivalent for that here in the Shang. On whom shall we blame everything? Maybe no one person, but the Doxie clan in general?



MLeh said:


> Another point in the 'manliness column', I'd say.


Ouch. Good thing your only child is a girl. You would be VERY hard on a poor young lad's developing and extra-fragile male ego.


----------



## MLeh

I is here too, for a brief moment ... getting caught up on paperwork, snorting back a shot of Crown Royal, waiting for the doorbell to ring (I'm cooking tonight, so it's delivery ... lasagne)


----------



## RevMatt

Perhaps I shall. Master and Margarita, in the original Russian, is over for the night. I understood next to none of it, but I did try. Since it is no longer demanding my attention, maybe I'll hang out here for a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hrm, we need an equivalent for that here in the Shang. On whom shall we blame everything? Maybe no one person, but the Doxie clan in general?" Why does everyone blame things on the doxies????


----------



## RevMatt

They are so painfully cute, that one can't hold anything against, even when they are truly at fault. Makes them the perfect candidate. They take the blame for us, but suffer no ill for doing so.

Elaine - delivery lasagna?


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> You've never seen my hair. I'll have you know it is very nice. And curly. As for beer and belching, sounds like a plan. I'll have my wife phone you when she objects, and you can explain it . This is a new church! I have to impress them! No bad words or anything, at least not for a couple of months, anyways


I've seen pictures of your hair. It is very nice. Sean's is nicer. And smooth. Suitable for stroking. 

Have your lovely wife call me, or I'll sit down with her in July and 'splain everything to her. 

I'll give you two weeks until you bring up 'the gay question', though.



> Everything is Harrison's fault. Hrm, we need an equivalent for that here in the Shang. On whom shall we blame everything? Maybe no one person, but the Doxie clan in general?


I still blame Harrison. If this weren't the Shang, we could blame everything on Harper, but let's not go there. I LIKE the idea of blaming the doxies, but Dr. G. might object.



> Ouch. Good thing your only child is a girl. You would be VERY hard on a poor young lad's developing and extra-fragile male ego.


Whadaya mean I only have one child? How does one explain Jon?


----------



## SINC

Yeah, delivery?

Odd. 

Oh well, it IS the wet coast!


----------



## Dr.G.

Blame the doxies??? For shame. They are now over in the corner sulking. For all the love and affection they have shared, not to mention the emergency deliveries of cold cures, it is sad to see such cute dogs cast aside and blamed for the ills of the world.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> I've seen pictures of your hair. It is very nice. Sean's is nicer. And smooth. Suitable for stroking.


True, mine's not much good for stroking. Fair enough.



MLeh said:


> Have your lovely wife call me, or I'll sit down with her in July and 'splain everything to her.


Now THERE'S a thought that makes me worry...



MLeh said:


> I'll give you two weeks until you bring up 'the gay question', though.


Oy! They've already had debates on said issue and established a marriage policy (I can do gay weddings), so there's no need to raise it. Besides, at the moment, no one can find keys for my office, so when I get there on Tuesday and unilaterally call for a locksmith and have the lock changed, that will give us something unrelated to sex to fight about 



MLeh said:


> I still blame Harrison. If this weren't the Shang, we could blame everything on Harper, but let's not go there. I LIKE the idea of blaming the doxies, but Dr. G. might object.


He did object. But he doesn't really mean it. How can so many rambunctious bundles of fur NOT be responsible?



MLeh said:


> Whadaya mean I only have one child? How does one explain Jon?


A stray brit that begged to be adopted only sort of counts. And you are nice to him. Hrm. Come to think of it, you are nice to most people other than me. Hrm...


----------



## SINC

That's better, now we have a happenin' group!


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> Blame the doxies??? For shame. They are now over in the corner sulking. For all the love and affection they have shared, not to mention the emergency deliveries of cold cures, it is sad to see such cute dogs cast aside and blamed for the ills of the world.


Oh no! I meant no offense! 'tis a form of affection, really! OK, we'll find someone else to blame. Any suggestions?


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> That's better, now we have a happenin' group!


Aye. At this rate I'll crack the 1k posts tonight!


----------



## SINC

Well, that would give reason to celebrate until at least 10:00 p.m. my time!


----------



## Dr.G.

We could blame the New Yorkers, especially those that own dachshunds. Wait, I know someone who is from NYC and owns doxies.................


----------



## Dr.G.

I am starting to fade. It is nearly midnight here in St.John's.


----------



## RevMatt

Saturday night! Live it up! You University professors are a wild a crazy bunch, I know. Wow. Saturday night, and I am relaxed. I must have tomorrow off. Oh, wait, I do. Yay!


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, I was up at 645AM, and started grading at 720AM. I have been grading off and on all day. The serious university profs are not "wild and crazy". Sorry to destroy your illusion/stereotype.


----------



## RevMatt

Marc, the profs in the Classics department at Trent instilled that in me. They used to gather at the sports bar with select students once a week for Trivia, and own the place rather handily. That, plus the stories about marking with scotch gave them quite a reputation. My one prof and his assistant used to sit down to mark with a pile of papers and a bottle, and work their way through both. As I ended up house sitting for him while he was on sabbatical, I knew him well enough to suspect that this was, indeed, true. I was never clear on whether it was a better strategy to be at the top or bottom of the pile, though...


----------



## Ena

Don, tried to access SCN Current edition page with the plug-in installed but it won't load.


----------



## SINC

I have been vertical since 4:50 a.m. my time this morning or about 8:20 you know where.

I'm off the the fridge to grab a cold one and hang on for another hour or two.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Don, tried to access SCN Current edition page with the plug-in installed but it won't load.


Gosh, I don't know what to say Ann. It works just fine for me.

Did you try loading the plug in from the into on the home page itself?

That might be the key?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I just don't have your stamina, I guess.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I just don't have your stamina, I guess.


Sure you do Marc, you were up much earlier than I!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. I can't stay verticle for as long as Don, and it is already Sunday here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## RevMatt

Trying to get the Saint City News to load here, with no luck thus far. It is still trying, just not actually doing anything.

Oh, I missed Beej's comment earlier. Beej, as you know, I am accepting of a diversity of view points, including that which favours the rubber chicken. While the rubber chicken may not be my truth, I respect that it may be yours. But please, while I would never try and impose my troutish ways on you, I ask you to refrain from passing judgement from your rubber chicken point of view.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Night, Marc! Sleep well. Hopefully it won't snow on you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Only flurries until Wed., when we get more snow (flurries = 3 to 10cm...snow = 15-75cm).


----------



## SINC

Must be a problem with the paper's server as it won't load here either.

The server, BTW is located in Miramichi, NB. so we can blame it on Atlantic Canada, non?


----------



## SINC

Oh, and good night Marc, sleep tight and don't let the doxies bite, or do they byte in computer land?


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Beej, as you know, I am accepting of a diversity of view points, including that which favours the rubber chicken. While the rubber chicken may not be my truth, I respect that it may be yours. But please, while I would never try and impose my troutish ways on you, I ask you to refrain from passing judgement from your rubber chicken point of view.


*smacks Matt with a Salmon* The salmon is MY truth, Matt.

And YES, everyone. Delivery Lasagne. It is GOOD. Extra garlicky garlic bread too.

I might live in a small town, but we have: Thai, Vietnamese, Japanese (including Sushi), Indian, Greek plus all the 'regular' pizza type places, some of which do donars and lasagne and other things like ... deep fried zuchini. Oh, and Chinese (two varieties). 

Wet coast, indeed.

(and I am nice to you too, Matt. You just don't realise it.)

As Dr.G. has objected to us blaming the doxies, the only logical conclusion is to blame RevMatt for everything. (Night Marc. Your doxies are safe from blame. They should sleep the sleep of the innocent.)


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Blame the doxies??? For shame. They are now over in the corner sulking. For all the love and affection they have shared, not to mention the emergency deliveries of cold cures, it is sad to see such cute dogs cast aside and blamed for the ills of the world.


Marc, if you'd met Harrison, you'd understand that our joke about 'blame' is no way meant as disparaging. H is puppyish and loved by all. But he does have a tendency to follow random women in short skirts ... I trust your doxies would never be led astray so easily.


----------



## RevMatt

Blame it on me! Meh. That's my role in the house. I can shoulder it here, too .

We tried to get delivery dessert tonight, as we thought that might be a perk of living in the big city, but we didn't have a lot of luck finding a place to order from. So, in the end, I made a run to Timmies. I may like living in the city, but I'm still a small time guy in some ways .


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Must be a problem with the paper's server as it won't load here either.


Glad I checked back here before I wasted any more time playing with 'puter trying to get site to load. Relieved it's nothing to do with my machine.

Just grabbed a cold one from the fridge too Nice big orange.


----------



## RevMatt

Hrm. I am watching Kill Bill for the first time. Is Uma Thurman's character's name supposed to be beeped out every time it is mentioned?


----------



## RevMatt

Awwww, you all went away. And me with only four posts to go.

Well, three now...


----------



## RevMatt

Fine then! I'm going to bed. I'll just have to click over in the morning. Night, all.


----------



## Beej

Just got up from a nap...weekend scheduling problem.

Extra garlicy garlic bread sounds good, but I think the only places open now will have extra soggy garlic bread. 

RevMatt: Yes. What did you think of the movie?


----------



## SINC

Just woke up wide awake and in need of a glass of OJ.

Ahhhh, that's better, now what's on the tube?


----------



## RevMatt

My daughter has decreed that I am up for the day. So here I am. Morning. I think I'll save my thousandth post for slightly later in the morning, though, when I am less cranky. She wants to watch a cartoon or two, so I'm going to lie down on the couch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning all. A beautiful sunrise here in St. John's. Seems like I have company this morning. Morning Don and RevMatt.


----------



## RevMatt

Happy Sunday, everyone! 'tis always and experience for me to be home on a Sunday morning. It's not hugely different from any other morning when you have an active 2 and a half year old, but still. 
Anywho, I hope all are well on this beautiful, bright, sunny Sunday morning. Winter's end is in sight, even if there is more snow on the way.
Nothing pithy to say for this thousandth post, so I shall have to quote one of the great sages:

May your hand always be busy 
And your feet always be swift 
May you have a strong foundation 
When the winds of changes shift 

May your heart always be joyful 
And your song may it be sung 
And may you stay forever young.

- Meatloaf


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on posting #1000, RevMatt. We knew you could do it all along.


----------



## Ephialtes

Mein Gott! You're all insane! I blame it on being Canadian.
(And for those who do not know me, I'm the crazy British one who can only type with 7 fingers and 2 thumbs at present.)
Really should go see a doctor at some point........

So hi


----------



## Sonal

Good morning, everyone. Congratulations on post #1000 RevMatt.

Recovering slightly after a small dinner party I threw for some friends last night. Good food, good friends, good wine--what more could you ask for?

Leftover desserts.


----------



## MLeh

Ephialtes said:


> Mein Gott! You're all insane! I blame it on being Canadian.
> (And for those who do not know me, I'm the crazy British one who can only type with 7 fingers and 2 thumbs at present.)
> Really should go see a doctor at some point........
> 
> So hi


This is DEFINITELY Matt's fault.


----------



## Ephialtes

MLeh said:


> This is DEFINITELY Matt's fault.


What is? Being Canadian and mad? Or the fact that I left a bit of myself at work? 

Oh wait. I've worked it out. It's the fact that I'm here. Definately Matt's fault!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Congrats on the big number Matt.

Welcome Ephialtes (Man that is tough to spell!)


----------



## Ephialtes

Why thank you  Just call me Sean, it's easier for everyone ;P


----------



## SINC

Ephialtes said:


> Why thank you  Just call me Sean, it's easier for everyone ;P


Well OK, but it will have to be Sean II as Sean I (also known as bhil) visits here often as well.

Nice to have you aboard The Shang. Enjoy the company.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Well OK, but it will have to be Sean II as Sean I (also known as bhil) visits here often as well. Nice to have you aboard The Shang. Enjoy the company.


Or UK Sean? Hope you like visiting here.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Or UK Sean? Hope you like visiting here.


Yes, that works too Ann.


----------



## Ephialtes

UK Sean works for me 
I'm actually out visiting Canada soon. Will be stopping by Matt's and ML's while I'm there  Just to be extra annoying and all.


----------



## RevMatt

There is, at the moment, no bed in the guest room where you are slotted to stay. So just behave, or there still won't be one when you get here


----------



## Ephialtes

RevMatt said:


> There is, at the moment, no bed in the guest room where you are slotted to stay. So just behave, or there still won't be one when you get here


I wonder if I can get a mattress on the plane...


----------



## RevMatt

The real question is, how are you at 6am when a small person jumps on you?


----------



## Ephialtes

RevMatt said:


> The real question is, how are you at 6am when a small person jumps on you?


I wouldn't know. Never had a small person jump on me at 6am.... I guess it'll be an experience. Note to self, do not bring men back to Matt's house at 1am....


----------



## RevMatt

You wake the daughter, you die. That's really the basic rule.

Incidentally, getting an idea of how this thread got so long yet? The real endurance test is to read the whole of it. The other Sean is the only person I know who read it all, other than those who were here from the beginning. I certainly haven't managed it...


----------



## winwintoo

I almost forgot, SK Sean (as opposed to UK Sean  ) are you going to apply for the V.P. job? I noticed it was in the paper on Saturday. I'd apply, but if I remember correctly, it involved a bit of travel and I'm not up to it any more    

I had breakfast with my brother and sister-in-law from the UK this morning. It was nice to see them.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, The Shang thread has meandered somewhat since its inception. I never thought that it would take on a life of its own when I made that first posting.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I just checked something. Do you realize that you and I combined, account for nearly half of the posts in The Shang? Incredible, is it not?


----------



## Cameo

Well I have read the entire thing and I believe Warren has as well. Ann was working on it at one point if I remember correctly??? Not positive on that one.

After trying to catch up on the past couple of days I am not sure that RevMatt and Mleh aren't overworked. I know I didn't get most of what they were posting about - then again I am tired today and maybe not entirely with it.

Blame the doxies? I think not. Matt and Mleh (is it Elaine? I forgot, sorry) can't be to blame for everything and I certainly am not. If this was another thread I know who would be blamed. I think we should blame Murphy.

I am going to try to find your column Don, I am curious now.

I pulled into the laneway at my co-op earlier today and this woman stops me
she had come to see her sister who didn't show up, she had borrowed a neighbours phone to make a phone call - she's six months pregnant and she thinks she is in labour. I said you need to go to the hospital and get in the car.
She just lived up the road and her dad and her health card were at home so I took her there. Her dad was going to drive her in - I told her I would wait and make sure but she was sure about her ride so I left her. She kept saying she was sorry, she was grateful and oh my god! everytime she had a pain.

I was by myself so I didn't push about staying when she said she was sure about her ride even though I wasn't, so I worried about this for awhile until I realised that she could always call an ambulance anyhow. The hospital is just up the road and they are generally pretty efficient and quick around here.


----------



## MLeh

I know I don't know what I'm posting about half the time, and I'm not sure about Matt (for a lot of things, not just his posting here). 

But I do apologise if we've confused anyone in our randomness. 

I'd say 'I blame Matt', but I think that's a given.


----------



## Cameo

I hope you know I was only teasing - and I enjoyed the posts, just figure I have missed something. I certainly didn't mean to imply that you didn't know what you were posting, hope no offense was taken.


----------



## Dr.G.

A guardian angle named Jeanne, or a Genie name Gracie..........wearing a cameo. Whatever, the ride was an act of kindness. In the Jewish faith it is called "a mitzvah" (i.e., a good deed).


----------



## Ena

I think I read most of the posts in here before I started posting. Seeing as there is no FAQ it was the only way to figure out what was going on here. Kidding about there being a FAQ 

Coming up to year since I joined you in your good company. 

Blame Murphy? Am so glad that it's not my last name any more.


----------



## Cameo

I was thinking about "Murphy's Law"


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I cannot think of a modern-day Shang without the likes of you. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I was thinking of Murphey MacGillicuddy, who wants all mention of dachshunds/doxies banned from ehMacLand.


----------



## Ena

Cameo said:


> I was thinking about "Murphy's Law"


I thought so at the time. Hope you didn't mind me replying to the way it was posted


----------



## RevMatt

Cameo (Jeanne?) a good deed indeed. And I rarely understand myself, so I apologise if that confusion is catching 

Marc - a guardian angle? Are you saying she is sharp and pointed? 

Glad to hear so many have read the whole thread. I am impressed. Not overly surprised to hear who the main posters here are, though. Sounds about right 

Had a good Russian pacake supper today. Much running around of small children and rapidfire dialogue that I could only barely comprehend. Was good fun, though. I got a phone call tonight just as we got home saying that the keys to my new office have at long last shown up. Yay!


----------



## RevMatt

Quiet around here tonight. Since I don't want to disturb the mood, I'm off to bed, too.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, I cannot think of a modern-day Shang without the likes of you. Paix.


Awe shucks, thanks for that. Wouldn't stick around if it weren't for people like you and the ambience here.


----------



## Ena

Late Night News Flash. The Saint City News site loaded when I tried it a few minutes ago as well as the recently installed viewer on my 'puter. Relieved that the software worked. Will have a read tomorrow.

Time for me make sure the cat is indoors and get to bed.

Good night everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Very quiet here at the Cafe Chez Marc as the coffee perks and the tea steeps.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. I think a coffee would be good to start the week.


----------



## Ephialtes

Afternoon! Aww, are you all starting your working week? I'm not. Hah.


----------



## RevMatt

Sean, provoking working people on a Monday morning is a guaranteed way to shorten you lifespan. And don't forget you are coming to the great nation this summer, so we WILL be able to track you down .

Tea is good. Tea is very good. Although the wee angel was so exhausted from yesterday's party that she did actually sleep moderately well. Only woke three or four times, and stayed in bed all the way to 6:30!


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, I feel your "pain". Still, as Lincoln said, "And this too shall pass". Your "wee angel" will someday be asking you for the keys to the car, so enjoy these moments. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Great sleep last night. The better half wanted to watch the Oscars which I can't stand so off to bed I went at 8:00 p.m.

Woke up at 5:50 and put the coffee on. Refreshed is the ultimate word today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am with you re the Oscars. Unless I have seen many of the movies up for major awards, I tend to pass on the "spectacle" of conspicuous consumption.


----------



## SINC

Yeah and I could hardly drum much sympathy for them publicly lamenting that people now prefer DVDs and home theatre to the big screen.

That was just complaining about their earning power which is far too great anyhow. Imagine paying someone being paid $20 million to act in one movie and then royalties from ticket and DVD sales on top.

The last movie I saw in a theatre was Coming To America with Eddie Murphy about 17 years ago.


----------



## Ephialtes

Hmm, good point Matt.... *changes his name and travel plans, then hides*

And the Oscars are really quite pointless. Give me theatre any day. That's not movie theatre, that's live stage-based theatre 

Shame Brokeback Mountain didn't get best picture though.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! It looks like it was a busy weekend around here. I kept busy at home, and we made great progress on the basement (probably about 75 - 80% done). Hopefully, next weekend we will finish what we are doing (up to getting all the drywall on) and the mudder and taper will be in the following week, leaving us ready to paint the following weekend.


----------



## bhil

Welcome UK Sean, I'm the SK Sean.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> I almost forgot, SK Sean (as opposed to UK Sean  ) are you going to apply for the V.P. job? I noticed it was in the paper on Saturday. I'd apply, but if I remember correctly, it involved a bit of travel and I'm not up to it any more
> 
> I had breakfast with my brother and sister-in-law from the UK this morning. It was nice to see them.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


No, Margaret, if anything I would apply for the President (of SaskTel International) postition that also came open, I must set my sights high.  It's not worth the effort though since I think that due to the way I came into my current consulting contract with SI, _any_ position I applied for at the company outside of my current contract would be politely refused.


----------



## SINC

Wow, SK Sean, that's a lot of work to get done in one weekend!

Sounds to me like 14 hour days. Well done.


----------



## Ephialtes

bhil said:


> Welcome UK Sean, I'm the SK Sean.


Thank you SK Sean. I would say I'm the UK Sean, but I think you already got that


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> ...Unless I have seen many of the movies up for major awards, I tend to pass on the "spectacle" of conspicuous consumption.


My brother asked me a couple of weeks ago if I had seen three or four different movies. When I told him I hadn't even heard of any of them, he was surprised because they were all up for Oscars'. I guess that shows how much effort I then put into watching the Oscars.

There's not much I will put an effort into going to the theater to see. I went to the Lord of the Rings movies when they were realesed, and the Harry Potter movies, but that was about it. I even passed on the last Star Wars movie which was the first Star Wars movie I hadn't seen in the theater. I find now that it is just too expensive to go to a movie where they will have the sound cranked up so loud that it distorts, and to not be able to rewind and hear the parts I missed because of noisy people around me. That being said, as my daughter gets older, I probably won't be left with the choice.


----------



## SINC

Don't even get me started on the sound level in theatres. So loud if blows your hair around. I can't even stand our home stereo hooked up to the TV when I watch movies. If you adjust it loud enough to hear the dialogue comfortably, an action scene will come on and the volume level will jump to about double and blow the room apart.

I found the solution though. I turn the set to mono and enjoy the same sound level through the entire movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hear what you are saying. I actually enjoy going to the movies rather than watching at home (no doxies allowed in the theater, and you don't have to share your popcorn with them).


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Wow, SK Sean, that's a lot of work to get done in one weekend!
> 
> Sounds to me like 14 hour days. Well done.


Don, my father-in-law helps me, or more like I help him since he knows more about this stuff than I do. He has to drive a little over 4 hours to get here, so when he does, we spend almost every waking minute working to make the most of our time. When we renovated my wife's former store we were working 16 hours a day, so this weekend was easy, relatively speaking. I think we are both looking forward to the time when he can come up and we can just visit, or play golf or whatever.


----------



## SINC

Hmm, four hours from Regina eh?

PA or Nipawin area?


----------



## winwintoo

Movies. My movie companions for the past 12 years have been kids ranging in age from 3 to 15 so you can guess what movies I've seen in the theatre. I actually miss the little kids cartoony kind of movies and I was first in line for Shrek II   

Note to SK Sean - the Rainbow is only $2 most days and even at $3 a ticket it's a bargain. They make better popcorn than the Galaxy and until they are about 10, the kids won't know that they are seeing second run movies.

I got the audiobook version of Brokeback Mountain and don't think I'll bother seeing the movie - the book was good and I doubt the movie will do it justice.

Glad to see everyone had a busy weekend. I did too, I managed to complete some beading projects that I've been working on.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Late Night News Flash. The Saint City News site loaded when I tried it a few minutes ago as well as the recently installed viewer on my 'puter. Relieved that the software worked.


It would not work for me for the longest time either, but seems fine now.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. A blustery day here this morning. We're currently waiting for the Regional District to show up and repair the water supply to our house. The valve at the main is broken. So I anticipate no water in the house for most of the day while they dig that up and replace it.

I'm going to have to work diligently to get caught up with my work after the HD crash last week. Unfortunately I have a tender due in Moose Jaw tomorrow at 2 pm and I don't think the overnight courier will make it in time from here. Something I should have sent out Friday. Oh well. (I talked to the engineer and they won't accept a faxed or emailed quote, so I'm probably outta luck.)

Aside from that, I agree wholeheartedly with general attitude towards the Oscars. The last movie I attended in a theatre was a Harry Potter movie (had to take the offspring), but since then she goes with her friends. 

We watched 'Patton' instead.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Hmm, four hours from Regina eh?
> 
> PA or Nipawin area?


You started out in the right direction (north) but drifted off to the wrong side (east instead of west). North Battleford is where they live.


----------



## bhil

Elaine, what do you have to ship out to Moose Jaw? Is it just a document that can say be emailed out to someone in Regina, printed out there and couriered off to Moose Jaw via next day delivery? Or is is something that needs to be signed before being sent off?


----------



## RevMatt

Bah, that sucks, Elaine.

I have now been officially working for 2 hours, although the phone started ringing 30 minutes early. I have made or received more phone calls than I can count, and been booked for two weddings. Hitting the ground running, I am


----------



## MLeh

Sean - It needs to be 'sealed' (ie: with my corporate seal), ideally in the official 'Sask Water' tender envelope, and with a bid deposit enclosed. (Normally they'd accept a fax as long as the other stuff arrived within a reasonable period of time, but for some reason this job is 'special'.)

(The bid deposit is 5%, so all other things considered, I don't think anyone is going to want to fork out $3K on my behalf.) C'est la vie.


----------



## bhil

Sorry Elaine, if I could have printed it out and couriered it off for you I would have. Anyway, don't give up on sending it out by courier until you talk to Canada Post/Purolator/Fed Ex/whoever you want to send it by. I've sent stuff by Express Post to Ontario that's made it next day, so next day from BC to Sask shouldn't be unreasonable. It doesn't cost anything to call the courier and ask.


----------



## MLeh

Thanks for the thought, Sean. That willingness to help out is what makes prairie people special.

I've not given up completely - I will send it by Purolator 'overnight', but the whole project is somewhat over-bureaucratised. All this official paperwork is just irritating me.


----------



## MLeh

Having apparently killed the conversation, I come back five hours later with an update: Purolator's 'guaranteed' service from here to Moose Jaw is 2 days ... but I sent it off anyway. Que sera, sera.


----------



## Ephialtes

Whatever will be will be... the future's not ours to see...
Oh wait. We're not having a sing-a-long? Bugger.

Well, it is now 23:16. Today I have sorted through a pile of junk, made an appointment with the doctors for Wednesday, made a lovely rice pudding (that's breakfast sorted!), written tons more of the PHP code for my website, gone through my laptop warranty stuff and discovered i didn't need to send it anyway, sorted out uni stuff, and finally, sent off a form to reclaim £40 ($80 CAD) worth of travel expenses. All in all a good day 

So what's everyone else's day been like? When it finishes that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lord of the Wiens: A Dachumentary

Best in Show meets Hands on a Hardbody...a documentary exploring the deep complexities and dynamics of the annual Wiener Dog (aka Dachshund) Races and Costume Contest in Buda, TX.

http://www.lordofthewiens.com/


----------



## SINC

Just got home from the office and stopped in at the hospital. I friend from the local has been missing since last Thursday and found out he was in for tests.

Results are not good as he is now being transferred to the Cross Cancer Institute and at age 73 that is not good. Cancer in both lungs, both kidneys and bladder. Darn shame. Just lost his wife to same thing five short years ago Valentine's Day and survived a stroke 18 months ago. There are days one wonders why some families face it all.

Sigh.


----------



## winwintoo

> "Dear Lord," the preacher began with arms extended and a rapturous look on
> his upturned face, "without you we are but dust..."
> 
> He would have continued, but at that moment one very obedient little girl
> (who was listening carefully) leaned over to her mother and asked quite
> audibly in her shrill little girl voice, "Mommy, WHAT is butt dust?"
> 
> Church was pretty much over


Margaret


----------



## SINC

This is going to be one of those evenings where a book is more inviting than the keyboard. don't get me wrong, I enjoy all of your company, but when I catch myself wondering what the main character is up to right now, I know I have to finish that book.

Later . . .


----------



## Ena

Enjoy your read Don. I've pulled a few late nights myself when I can't put a book down. P.D. James ones come to mind. 

Good day at work. No fights or anybody ill or falling out of bed to add to our work load. 

Carex is still in my thoughts. I guess there is nothing more we can do?


----------



## RevMatt

Well, I'm here, for a short bit. I've got some old bills and things to add up in preparation for tax filing as soon as possible (nothing like a refund to get the papers in quickly!). Once I've done, that, though, I'm going to bed. I get into my new office tomorrow!


----------



## RevMatt

Right. Good night, all. See you in the morning.


----------



## SINC

Just a quick look see before bed. Yes Ann, Carex is missed and it seems we are helpless to do any more than wonder.

Good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served to anyone awake. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

With a full moon on the 14th of this month, the harbinger of Spring the next week, this should be telling re Carex.

Seriously, I do hope that he is well. We shall see.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. One more day closer to Spring.

Does no one have any way in real life to check up on Carex?


----------



## SINC

Good morning. Time to hit the keyboard for a bit more this morning before heading off to the office to do some invoicing. Then there's collections. I don't much care for asking for money, but it has to be done at times.

Have a good day all.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I a good night last night getting some more done on the basement. A few more evenings like that and I might even be able to free up some time this weekend.


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> Having apparently killed the conversation, I come back five hours later with an update: Purolator's 'guaranteed' service from here to Moose Jaw is 2 days ... but I sent it off anyway. Que sera, sera.


Sorry Eleaine, I didn't mean to drop off in the middle of the conversation yesterday, but I got sucked into the black hole of the business world . . , I had a meeting the consumed the rest of the day, and will continue for most of this morning. Purolator's guaranteed delivery is 2 days, but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that they get it there earlier.


----------



## Cameo

Carex has the option to send an email or private message in his public profile.
That might be a way. Maybe he is having computer problems? Maybe he went to Australia for a 2 month vacation - and if that is the case then I am
extremely jealous. Hope he is fine.

Sun is bright and it is going to be above zero today.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, I have sent a PM to Carex a long while back with no reply. I also tried to use the e-mail option, but he has elected not to allow private e-mails through his profile. Give it a try and see if you get the same result.


----------



## Cameo

His website was also listed and there was a contact us button. I sent an email from Cameo, Dr. G, Sinc et al and asked him to pop in and let us know he is fine. I hope no one minds my adding their names. I hope that sending that way is not inappropriate


----------



## SINC

Good job Jeanne. I did not notice the web site. Now let us hope he replies.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. 

I have some freshly baked rhubarb coffee cake (crumble top) to share. 

Help yourselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

I LOVE rhubarb coffee cake. Many thanks.


----------



## SINC

Mmmm, anything with rhubarb has to be good!


----------



## MLeh

Oh, and good news - the tender that was closing today is now extended until Thursday, so that means my bid package will now arrive a day early rather than a day late. w00t. 

I got a phone call from a guy named Sean in Saskatchewan about it too ... Curious


----------



## bhil

Thanks for bringin in the cake Elaine, but I will let someone else have my slice of rhubarb coffee cake, since my wife just made a rhubarb upside down cake on the weekend. Glad to hear the tender got in on time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might the opposite of rhubarb upside down cake be brabuhr right side up cake?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I think that definition only applies if the rhubarb leaves originally grew underground and the stalks grew upward from them.


----------



## Dr.G.

We can't grow rhubarb in our garden because of the leaves, which are poisonous. Our doxies love to snack on the things that grow out back. Since we grow organically, there are no chemicals to hurt them, but rhubarb leaves could kill them if they ate enough of them.


----------



## SINC

I like to grow beets in our small garden space. The tops are much better than spinach and you get the added benefit of hot buttered baby beets. I don't think these would hurt doxies at all.


----------



## MLeh

Gardening is NOT something I do. I've even managed to kill a rhubarb plant, something I've been told is impossible. We had to get a root from the neighbour for our current plants. But this is the time of year I like to use it - the shoots are nice and tender. (probably how I kill them)

We used to have quite a garden but determined we were feeding the deer & rabbits more than ourselves. Rhubarb is about the only thing they leave alone. 

My husband may out out and turn the beds sometime soon (he loves to garden), but before anything gets planted an 8' fence will need to be built.

We have apple and pear trees, but the critters get most of those too. Have you ever seen an elk 'hoover' the branch of an apple tree? They start at the end closest to the trunk and just strip everything off to the very end. And don't get me started with crows and cherry trees


----------



## SINC

Ah, the joy and relaxation of gardening. Nice to hear that Elaine is enjoying the solitude and carefree world of the back yard gardener.


----------



## RevMatt

G'day, all. My day at the office was cut short by virtue of the fact that I forgot to leave the car seat at home. Oh, well, I got most of what I wanted to done, and the house is now empty, so I can work here undisturbed. The work computer is MIA, so it's my own machine at the moment anyhow.

And the rhubarb here is just a little on the frosty side. But I will have some of yours, Elaine.


----------



## Sonal

This year, I'm going to have to relearn a lot of gardening so that I can apply it in containers on my balcony. On the plus side, however, I have a hug, full-sun, south-facing balcony--I barely had any full sun space in my previous garden. I will finally have room for both full-sun flowers AND tomatoes. 

I'm hoping to grow a 'screen' of fast-growing annual vines on part of the balcony, to give myself some shade and privacy. Even in winter, it gets warm in my apartment from all the sunlight--summer is going to be steamy.


----------



## SINC

Sonal, Virginia Creepers will fill such a place fast and can be trimmed annually to provide maximum coverage. They cover both walls of our patio and winter well. They are however prone to aphids, so keep the soap solution cure handy.


----------



## bhil

I'm not much for gardening myself, but my wife wants to put garden boxes in the yard when we get around to doing something with it. Now when it comes to enjoyingthe spoils of gardening, nothing beats a toasted tomato sandwich made with fresh garden tomatoes.


----------



## MLeh

We used to grow scarlet runners in boxes on our front deck. The boxes (we had two) were about 8' long, by 1' wide and 1' deep with about 8" of soil in them.

The beans grow nicely & very quickly, create a nice screen effect (we had them growing up a lattice), the flowers are pretty, and there's nothing like fresh picked beans for dinner.

(Lost the boxes when we got some work done on the deck and haven't had the time or opportunity to replace them.)


----------



## Sonal

Oooh... thanks Don & Elaine. Those are lovely vine ideas. 

My balcony is about 20 - 30 feet long. While I don't want to screen all of it, I still have lots of room for vine experiments. I moved a couple of whisky half-barrel containers from the old place, so I have some big pots to get started with.

Thinking about morning glories as well, since they twine up anything, but they tend to get started slowly. Pretty flowers though.


----------



## SINC

Or a Clematis is nice too, Sonal.


----------



## Ena

Cameo said:


> His website was also listed and there was a contact us button. I sent an email from Cameo, Dr. G, Sinc et al and asked him to pop in and let us know he is fine. I hope no one minds my adding their names. I hope that sending that way is not inappropriate


Can't see why it would be Cameo. 

Saw the Governor General's motorcade coming from BC Government House this morning. All the cars had tinted windows so didn't get see inside.


----------



## SINC

Although it is fodder for another thread, the GG's position is not supported by some here. Me among them.


----------



## MLeh

Tai Chi? Yoga? (I'm just wondering what position it is ...)


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Tai Chi? Yoga? (I'm just wondering what position it is ...)


Like I said, it is fodder for another thread.


----------



## MLeh

So ... fodder ... that must mean The Cowface Stretch.

(and as affirmation, iTunes, which is on random, plays the Arrogant Worms, "I Am Cow")

By the way ... any Arrogant Worms fans in here? They're playing here tomorrow night.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> So ... fodder ... that must mean The Cowface Stretch.


Nope, just something to chew on, (as in discuss) is all.


----------



## Ena

MLeh said:


> By the way ... any Arrogant Worms fans in here? They're playing here tomorrow night.


Carrot Juice is Murder


----------



## Cameo

Carex has been away and he is fine. Busy and he will pop in here
when he gets the chance to. So, now we don't have to worry anymore.

I have not developed a taste for rhubard. A chocolate cream pie would 
go down well now though. 

I love fresh green beans and cherry tomatoes. Don't have enough room
or enough sun here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I could make chocolate cream pie, with fresh green beans and cherry tomatoes on top for tomorrow morning if you like.


----------



## Cameo

mmmmmmmmmm yummy. My tummy does not have a clock so I can eat 
pie for breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Carex has been away and he is fine. Busy and he will pop in here
> when he gets the chance to. So, now we don't have to worry anymore.


Well done Jeanne, that is great news! Thank you for your efforts.

I for one am relieved.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall get on that ASAP.


----------



## Cameo

I guess I will have "sweet" dreams tonight!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Jeanne. Of course, you are so sweet, the air mists above you at night with the sweet scent of jasmine and magnolia.


----------



## Cameo

Why thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't thank me. It's a combination of nature and nurture. You are blessed with this reality.


----------



## Cameo

Has the snow started to go away yet Marc? It seems that there is
a warming trend here for us this week - and it is more than welcome.

Are you now keeping all the puppies left? That is a houseful for sure.
They are lucky puppies having you and your wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you joke of course. More snow predicted for tomorrow and Thursday. We have had about 12 feet of snow so far this entire winter, which is about a foot less than our yearly average. Still, with another two months of winter, we should have at least another meter or two to add to this total. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, actually, one puppy is going with my wife to Calgary on Friday. Someone in BC wants to buy Casey, our best male pup. So, that leaves Rosie, who we always intended to keep, and Huck and Gus. The latter two are more pets than show dogs. The are both CKC registered, but they are more laid back than our other show dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

"They are lucky puppies having you and your wife." When I die, I want to return as a doxie in a home like ours. Talk about spoiled and pampered dogs!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.geocities.com/wiretap_1/HarbourDeepFarm.html

Check out our doxie web site.


----------



## Cameo

Sorry, I was trying to be optimistic. Still, maybe winter will end early.
We can always hope for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we usually get between 10 to 30cm of snow on the first day of spring.


----------



## Cameo

I just checked out your site - very nice and very classy.


----------



## Cameo

Well I'm off for the night. Stay warm and cozy all and hopefully I will have the chance to drop in tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

They left my name off, according to my wife, which was an oversight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. See you at sunrise.


----------



## SINC

Gee, is everyone going to sign off this early?

I have not been paying attention, rather I just completed a deal to upgrade my 12" Aluminum Powerbook to a MacBook Pro with 2 gigs of Ram. It will be shipped to me tomorrow and should be here by Monday, maybe even Friday.

Woohoo!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don, on your new "puppy".


----------



## SINC

Well, I haven't got it yet, but thanks Marc.


----------



## Ena

Such good news about Carex! Thanks Cameo.

I'll be around for awhile yet. Watching you at least


----------



## SINC

Who, ME?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Who, ME?


Yes, all 115 lbs of me, but I have a Medusa like stare


----------



## SINC

Gosh Ann, you and Jeanne are of similar size. That being small, but mighty of course! My wife was 123 when we married and she is now within eight pounds of that same weight some 41 years later. (She's still my sweetie too!)


----------



## SINC

Well fellow Shangers, it is time for me to keep my appointment with my book. I am more than half way through and it is time to do another chapter or two.

Night all, and you too Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## RevMatt

Glad to hear about Carex.

Nice site, Marc, and pretty music.

My jealousy prevents me from congratulating you, Don, but should I ever rise above it, I'm sure I will be happy for you 

Full evening here, the female folk went to the circus with one of my wife's friends and her daughter. I took a pass, mostly due to the outrageous cost. Sounds like it was a good one, so that's a bit of bummer. But they then all eventually made it back to our house to eat, and I cooked, which is always a thrilling experience, so to speak. Ended up being a VERY late night, with the wee person not getting to bed until past 9, mostly because it took them so long to get out of the parking lot. Now I'm off to bed shortly. So, good night, all!


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> My jealousy prevents me from congratulating you, Don, but should I ever rise above it, I'm sure I will be happy for you


Thanks Rev, I'll let the wife know how you feel.


----------



## RevMatt

Stayed up for the Tommy Douglas thing (Alberta time, missed it here). Should be required listening. Now I'm going to bed. Night, all.


----------



## Ena

Episode of Rebus is over so it's time for me to hobble off to bed.

Dislocated the 'knuckle' on my baby toe last night. Silly the way it happened. I was stepping into the bathtub and caught toe on the edge. Just call me a female version of Les Nessman.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Just call me a female version of Les Nessman.


And so a "Silver Sow" award goes to Ann for tonight's revealing episode of the "Tiny Toe Tub Caper".


----------



## Carex

Hello and goodnite all. 

Cameo is a gem.

I humbly apologize for having worried all of you. Twas not my intention.


----------



## Dr.G.

The prodigal son has returned. Welcome home, Carex. Let the celebrations begin.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all. Time to grab a coffee and put the final touches on this weeks columns. Then I begin work on my new Blog, to be launched in the near future.

I too received a PM from Carex and while I do know him by his real name, I will leave that for him to reveal.

Methinks he will have some interesting tales to spin in regard to his "disappearance", if you will.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the plot, re Carex (aka Caruthers Excaliber from his 2004 tax return), thickens. Luckily, he is back with us and that is what counts.


----------



## Beej

Good morning to all. Interesting tales are always good, alongside a hearty meal.


----------



## RevMatt

Welcome back, Carex! Glad to hear you are well.

'twas a long, sleepless night here, albeit with a late morning. Off to the office very soon. Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Cameo

No need to apologize Carex, just as long as you are okay.
Somehow or other, we Shangers have become one large 
family.


----------



## SINC

Nice to see the "family" pull together though, isn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

There's a song from the 70's, "We are Family". That should be our themesong..........either that, or "People, People who like Doxies, are the luckiest people in the world".


----------



## bhil

Morning all.

Carex: it's good to see you back.

Jeanne: thanks for hunting him down.

Marc:: very nice web site. I was always more fond off simple website designs as opposed to the ones so loaded down with content/flash/shockwave stuff that you required a high speed connection to view.

Don: I'm jealous, but happy for your new baby. If my own powerbook wasn't less than a year old, I would definitely be following the same path. Unfortunately I can't afford to trade up a virtually brand new laptop.

Ann: Sorry to hear about the toe. Toe injuries are more annoying than anything because everytime you take a step it irritates it more.

Matt: If our daughter is up past 7 she gets crabby to the point where we want to give her away. I shudder to think what she would be like staying up until 9. Hopefully your daughter was at least tired enough to sleep through the night.

Beej: Are you ever going to share your real name with us?

There, I don't think I missed anyone. I should probably get to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the feedback, bhil. I had nothing to do with this site other than take the pictures..............and help deliver the pups when they were born on Oct. 29th.


----------



## SINC

Marc, The song, "We Are Family", was done by the Pointer Sisters and went like this:

We are family
I got all my sisters with me
We are family
Get up everybody and sing

We are family
I got all my sisters with me
We are family
Get up everybody and sing

Everyone can see we're together
As we walk on by
And we fly just like birds of a feather
I'm not telling no lie

All of the people around us to say
Can we be that close
Just let me state for the record
We're giving love in a family dose, yeah

CHORUS
We are family
I got all my sisters with me
We are family
Get up everybody and sing

We are family
I got all my sisters with me
We are family
Get up everybody and sing

Living life is fun and we've just begun
To get our share of the world's delights
High hopes we have for the future
And our goal's in sight
No we don't get depressed
Here's what we call our golden rule
Have faith in you and the things you do
You won't go wrong, oh no
This is our family Jewel, yeah

CHORUS


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, this is the song. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all. So far this morning I have looked through three piles of papers on my desk looking for an elusive charitable donation receipt which came in and I 'put it someplace I wouldn't forget it'. Obviously I've forgotten. Two large piles to go.

But I've found other interesting things. And the round file is now full.

Today's west coast baking offering is a Chocolate Chip cake. But it's made with dates in it for extra nutrition. I wouldn't recommend it for breakfast, but makes a nice snack with that midmorning or afternoon tea/coffee break.


----------



## SINC

I find that not enough people today enjoy the taste of dates. Many I speak with have never tried them or simply say, "yuck".

I like them and my wife cooks with them occasionally. Figs are a similar fruit that comes to mind. I practically grew up on "Fig Newton's".


----------



## Carex

The coffee is excellent this morning as always. I had almost forgotten. I will post some Chilean photos over the next few days. Although that does explain some of my absence (my trip) the other portion was self imposed. I was on my way to the clubhouse one morning and took wrong turn at Albuquerque!!


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> The coffee is excellent this morning as always. I had almost forgotten. I will post some Chilean photos over the next few days. Although that does explain some of my absence (my trip) the other portion was self imposed. I was on my way to the clubhouse one morning and took wrong turn at Albuquerque!!


Most likely caused by consuming all that "pudding, mice and foam". Welcome back!


----------



## nussajane

SINC said:


> I find that not enough people today enjoy the taste of dates. Many I speak with have never tried them or simply say, "yuck".


I luuuuve dates. In cookies, in date square (sometimes called matrimonial cake), in steamed puddings, even with Archie C. on a Saturday night in the back seat of a 52 Buick by the iron bridge. Oh my memory is running wild again.
Susan


----------



## Cameo

dates, raisons, sorry but YUCK!
I like grapes though - the seedless kind.

If you take the wrong turn at Albuquerque where do you
end up? Sorry, now I am being nosy!


----------



## Carex

Nosy parker. 

The Albuquerque thing is an old line from Bugs Bunny. 

There is nothing wrong with dates.


----------



## Ephialtes

Bugs Bunny rocks.

Hi there Carex, I'm UK Sean, gay British theatre worker (as Matt described me  ).


----------



## Cameo

Hey, I said I was being nosy!


----------



## MaxPower

It is good to see you back Carex.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree. Carex for Mayor now that he is back from the missing.


----------



## SINC

Oh boy! Oh boy! A race for mayor!


----------



## RevMatt

I'm not really here, just poking my head into the Shang to wish all the women here a happy international women's day!


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> And so a "Silver Sow" award goes to Ann for tonight's revealing episode of the "Tiny Toe Tub Caper".


Not familiar with the 'Silver Sow' Is there a ceremony involved with a dinner? Will I have to dress up? Will I have to make a speech? If so, I promise I won't do the Sally Field Academy Award soppy thing. (You like me, you really really like me)


----------



## MLeh

Silver Sow - WKRP in Cincinnati, Les Nesman was always injuring himself. Although he didn't win the Silver Sow for THAT. He won it for best agricultural reporting. Which fit in well with the whole 'Rock Station' thing.

But Les did do the 'you really really like me' thing once ...

[edit] You wouldn't believe how many times, and how wrongly, I spelt Cincinnati [/edit]


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Just call me a female version of Les Nessman.


Just mention Les Nessman and out comes the "Silver Sow" award when I'm around!


----------



## Ena

MLeh said:


> Silver Sow - WKRP in Cincinnati, Les Nesman was always injuring himself. Although he didn't win the Silver Sow for THAT. He won it for best agricultural reporting. Which fit in well with the whole 'Rock Station' thing.
> 
> But Les did do the 'you really really like me' thing once ...
> ]


Ta for all that Elaine. Forgot about the award thing. Am very clumsy so that's what I was getting at with the Les reference. The rest of post was tongue in cheek. What's the emoticon for that?


----------



## MLeh

Ann: I think usually a wink  conveys it . 

But I think most of my posts here are usually not that serious and I don't usually emoticon, and I usually assume people are in the same mood as me ... umm... whatever ...

(so, for all, for future reference: I'm not THAT serious. Serial, but not serious. Unlike Dr. G, who is usually leaning towards Sirius-ness)

-Elaine


----------



## Carex

I am not a mayoralty candidate. 

Some are born to greatness and some have it thrust upon them whether they like it or not...


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, in all "Sirius-ness", I think the Liberal Leadership race is what you should be shooting for right now.


----------



## SINC

Aw, darn there goes all the fun.


----------



## Carex

Keep me out of the politics please. If anyone, it may be the NDP or perhaps the greens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we shall start Carex's run for the L leadership with getting Rick Mercer's eBay "Liberal Leadership Starter Kit". Then, it's a clear sail to 24 Sussex Drive.


----------



## SINC

Out of the question Marc, it is well over $16 MILLION now.

Perhaps since we have done so well without a mayor, there is little need to elect one. Besides, ehMax is a fine mayor and serves us well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, who do you think has the $16 million dollar bid? Rick Mercer has agree to donate any winning bid over to the charity of the winner. I am asking him to split it between the St.John's School Lunch Association and the NL Food Sharing Association.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all.

No, Sean, she most certainly did not sleep through the night. She seems to sleep less well when exhausted. Very weird, but her mother is the same.

Generally in a crappy mood tonight, do to several things, not the least of which is a friend worrying about her grandmother (Elaine - contact D), and on my end, the fact that my iBook has once again stopped working, leaving me with no way to work in my office tomorrow, since the church computer is still missing in action. And I don't work well at home. Guess I'll be trying it, though...

I think I am going to read the posts, and go to bed. Or go grump in front of a movie, or something. Night, all.


----------



## SINC

Yes, it is about that time for me too. My book awaits. Night all.


----------



## Ena

Off to bed soon. Mighty relieved the wind from yet another wind storm has died. Noise from the metal wood stove chimney on a windy night is not pleasant. 
Good night.


----------



## MLeh

Evening all. A successful evening at the parent's meeting for the daughter's choir trip to Ottawa (read: fundraising), rescued early by having to drive the daughter to the Arrogant Worms concert, (any excuse to leave a meeting that you don't want to be at is a good one).

Tomorrow will be spent replacing the HD in my PowerBook and then hopefully getting up and 'back to normal' (whatever that is). So goodnight for now.

Matt: You know I suck at making sympathetic noises. D can IM me or write an email if she really needs a dose of 'mumsey™'. 

As far as your little one ... Yup. The tireded they get the more they'll tell you they're not tired. Good luck with that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all from snow bound St.John's. What would the onset of spring (March 20th) be without a March blizzard. C'est la vie.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all.

Sorry to hear about the blizzard, Marc. Good luck with the snow. Be careful! And I won't mention the temperatures forecast for here today and tomorrow.

Elaine - glad you are finally kicking some butt into shape on the fundraising front.

Don - what book is this that has you so captivated?

No idea what is up for me today, other than taking the laptop in. This computer has just started giving me disk errors, prompting the spectre of a dying HD. Perfect. I have access to three machines, and not one of them is both present and working properly. I suspect I shall just be bitchy as my activity for today. I promise to spare you all that adventure, though. I'll go do it somewhere else .


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, here is your mantra for today -- “God, grant me serenity to accept the things I cannot change, courage to change the things I can, and wisdom to know the difference.”


----------



## Beej

Good morning. It's coffee time.

RM: Shout, 'Serenity Now!'.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Serenity now!!!" Insanity and rage later. Morning, Beej.


----------



## Beej

Morning Dr.G. I think I'd like to be at home watching TV (Seinfeld?) or reading; but work+Shang is good too.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. A very calm morning here with light snowflakes drifting lazily down.

My MacBook Pro did not get shipped yesterday as I thought, but am assured it will leave today. That means I will not likely have it for the weekend, rather it will be Monday.

Matt, the book I am reading is called "Bandits" by Elmore Leonard. I can only stay awake long enough to read a chapter or two each evening, so it does take me a while to get through any book lately.

I have an appointment at a major building supplies dealer in south Edmonton this morning who have expressed a desire to carry our decorative metal spindle line in their three locations. This may just be our first big break in the "supply only" portion of the business, which is really the only part we wanted when we started a year ago January.

I've got my fingers crossed for both the spindles and the MBP.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Quite the windstorm here last night, followed by flakes of whiteness. Snow? In March?

Don: good luck with the meeting. Supply only is always better.

Matt: Do you think it might be time to upgrade the iBook? Maybe to a 12" G4 PB (the prices have come down as there are a few people upgrading to the Intel version) Have you run Disk Utility on it?

On a positive note, our Alaskan friend has sent the instructions for changing the HD on my PB, so the husband should be doing that for me sometime today. (Yay!)


----------



## Carex

Ena said:


> Off to bed soon. Mighty relieved the wind from yet another wind storm has died. Noise from the metal wood stove chimney on a windy night is not pleasant.
> Good night.


That was a good storm yesterday. I was standing on the beach up at Point Holmes yesterday which takes the brunt of the southerlies from the Straight of Georgia. Huge waves, and sideways driving wind. It was awesome. An hour later in the afternoon it cleared and was sunny producing beautiful rainbows.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Maybe to a 12" G4 PB (the prices have come down as there are a few people upgrading to the Intel version)


That would include me. My 12" PB will be available through MacDoc in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MLeh

Carex said:


> That was a good storm yesterday. I was standing on the beach up at Point Holmes yesterday which takes the brunt of the southerlies from the Straight of Georgia. Huge waves, and sideways driving wind. It was awesome. An hour later in the afternoon it cleared and was sunny producing beautiful rainbows.


When I went up to my daughter's school for the meeting (started at 5:30 pm), I could SEE the sun shining on the southern tip of Vancouver Island, and all sorts of rainbows, while we were being absolutely drenched and blown over by hurricane force winds. Very odd.


----------



## Carex

It's tough living in paradise sometimes. But we sacrifice ourselves for others in that regard.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's tough living in paradise sometimes. But we sacrifice ourselves for others in that regard." Carex, come to St.John's for a day or so if you really want to feel "sacrifice". With the snow overnight and continuing on today, we shall surpass our 13 foot mark for total snowfall this winter, with most of it dumped upon us since late January. We did have winds of over 132kp/h swirling around the 73cm of snow that is still not cleared away. In part of my driveway, if you could hollow out the mound of snow I have thrown, you could easily hide a VW Beetle, and about two dozen doxies.


----------



## SINC

All I can say is that we in Alberta are somewhat in between those two extremes.


----------



## MLeh

I don't know about that, Don. I've been in Fort Mac when it was 'too cold to snow', and in Lethbridge in July when the wind was blowing with about the same force and temperature as a blast furnace. I will grant Alberta the most 'variable' weather, however. If you don't like it, wait 5 minutes.

I come home to the coast after a trip to the prairies and just look over my glasses at the people here who complain about the 'bitter cold' (their toes freeze because the precipitation has soaked their socks through the holes in their Birkenstocks).

I think all west coasters should be made to go to the prairies for at least 10 days in February or March. Would stop the whining.


----------



## Carex

We whine on purpose so others have no desire to come here to live. Although it always amazes me when my folks come out from -30 in Edmonton and complain that it feels cold here when it is +5


----------



## Cameo

After four boys of my own, what's a little whining?
Hah!!!

BC or the East coast -at some point in my future I
am going to live close to the ocean.


----------



## bhil

Good afternoon all. A long morning spent at home getting various things done around the house (freezer repair, mechanical inspector, TV installer, heating and plumbing guy) the end result of which was having several open work tickets to be fixed at a later date, TV hooked up and working, but somewhere along the line lost our phone service. 4 hours later, we are still waiting for someone from the phone company to come back and figure out what's wrong, and their best estimate is that he won't be there for another hour and a half.


----------



## winwintoo

Sean, I almost hate to ask, but is your phone plugged in   

I'm still here, been working on some bead projects, so I have my nose to the grindstone.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

.....and I just remembered why I never order pizza from that place with the three dots on the box   

... if you need me, knock on the door or figure it out for yourself, I'm busy.

margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I'm still here, been working on some bead projects, so I have my nose to the grindstone.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


A do-it-yourself nose job is it Margaret?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> A do-it-yourself nose job is it Margaret?


Yeah, that's it!!

While I'm working, I'm listening to a book called "The Company - a story of the CIA". It's like the history of the 20th century all condensed into an audiobook. Very interesting.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think all west coasters should be made to go to the prairies for at least 10 days in February or March. Would stop the whining." My wife, who was raised in Calgary, but has lived in Edmonton, Regina and Winnipeg, as well as two years in Vancouver, complains all the time about the weather here in St.John's. It is now -2.2C with a windchill of -11C. To hear her moan and groan, it was in the -40's. Still, I shall admit that it is a different sort of cold, and the continuous snow does not make life easy here in St.John's. 

So, everyone should come here for a few days and then go back to their rightful homes........kneel down...........and kiss the ground. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Carex

The only problem with going there for a couple of days is that you would likely get snowed in and have to stay for a month. Of course, if you had a dog sled.....

Cameo, I hope you are saving your pennies if you want to live next to the Pacific Ocean. Oceanfront property out here starts at about $750K and goes up from there.


----------



## MLeh

"Close to" doesn't necessarily mean 'on'. We've got another 50 houses going in across the street - phase two of the 40 house development that started just around Christmas. You can _see_ the water for a mere $258K.


----------



## RevMatt

G'day. I am told that either the cables or the inverter in my screen are fried. May find out tomorrow, if he has time to get to it. Yes, I have long said that if either of these machines truly dies, I would replace them both with one newer laptop. But realistically, that is so far out of the finances at the moment it's not even funny. So, I'll patch them back together if I can, and if not, just make sure I get the files off. This iBook, after all, has been mine for only slightly less than a year. And I got the church machine today after all, and it is only 3 years old. Crappy and a Dell, but only 3 years old. So I doubt I will be able to convince the church to by me a replacement any time soon . Now I just have to spend the time figuring out how to use the farking thing, and learning not to gag at the site of Word.


----------



## Ena

Had winter here for an hour today. Hail and then it snowed in big fluffy flakes. Was pretty while it lasted. A little sampler of real winter.


----------



## Carex

RevMatt, can't you just hold a special "I need a new laptop" fundraising sermon? Put the fear of god in them so to speak. "You wouldn't want to be struck by a lightning bolt for not getting the Rev a new laptop would you?" "I've seen the way you live and beleive me, you can't afford to take that chance!!" I'm sure you heard about that one in school. Billy Graham does it all the time doesn't he, or was that Pat Robertson.


----------



## Carex

Just keep that down at your end of the Island please Ena.


----------



## Beej

A busy day, with too little accomplished that was expected and too many things that just popped up. Quite fun actually! 

RevMatt: I've got an even older Dell boxed up here (with Windows ME...bad even for Windows). If you would like to rotate your misery between different computers just for poops and giggles, I'm sure this one would serve.


----------



## MLeh

You're cruel, cruel, cruel, Beej.

In the good news department, I now have a 100 GB HD in my PB. Just have to initialise it, install the System, copy over the user folder and I'm back in 'mobile' mode. w00t. 

(The husband wants to know if 1 hour R&R is 'good', 'bad' or 'indifferent' for the HD RnR. He's switched out HD's on some of my other machines before, and has also installed more RAM than I can count. So maybe he should give up on the TV repairs and go into computer repair?)


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt, if Don would send me his old PB, I could send you my old iBook. Or if the folks in the Shang would like to take up a collection and buy me a new MacBook, I'd send you this old PB. No that won't work. My son, Sean has his eye on this PB, so it would have to be his PB that I send you, but either way, it would be better than that Dull.

No, my son Sean is not one of the Sean's that frequent the Shang  

Seriously Matt, I wish I could help you out with your computer woes - I don't know what I'll do when mine gives up the ghost. I only hope it lasts a few more years.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

Ena!!!! I told you to keep that weather to yourself. I look out my window now and instead of the beautiful sunshine I have experienced all day what do I see... Rain mixed with snow. I blame you.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> RevMatt, if Don would send me his old PB, I could send you my old iBook. Or if the folks in the Shang would like to take up a collection and buy me a new MacBook, I'd send you this old PB. Take care, Margaret


Well Margaret, I would love to help out, but I traded my PB on the MBP. I still have my old Lombard PB that I upgraded to a 40G drive though. Even runs Panther!


----------



## Dr.G.

"BC or the East coast -at some point in my future I am going to live close to the ocean." Jeanne, my wife says the same thing. We were looking at some fine oceanfront property, but the land cost $45,000 and we did not have that sort of money. Sadly, people from the US and Germany are coming to coast communities and buying up property like mad. They are driving up land and homes here in the St.John's/Metro area to the point where elderly people on fixed incomes, who have lived in homes for 40+ years, are being forced to sell because they cannot afford the massive increased in property taxes.


----------



## winwintoo

Maybe we could arrange a One Red Paperclip trade-up campaign to get the Rev a new computer!

If you go to that One Red Paperclip site, and scroll down, he's posted a video of Saskatchewan at night - just in case anyone is homesick   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> elderly people on fixed incomes, who have lived in homes for 40+ years, are being forced to sell because they cannot afford the massive increased in property taxes.


Oddly enough Marc, the very same thing is happening here in our small city. Seniors taxed out of their homes is repugnant.

I could be one of them soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Had winter here for an hour today. Hail and then it snowed in big fluffy flakes." Ann, it was like that for a short while here today in St.John's as well............then it just kept snowing. We passed the 13 foot mark, which is average. Last year, we got off "easy" with only 363cm of snow. Our worst winter was 2000/01 when we received a record 632cm of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, there is a move afoot to have seniors taxed at reasonable levels until they sell their homes. We actually had a California millionaire come here and build a $3 million castle atop a hill overlooking the Atlantic.


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> Ena!!!! I told you to keep that weather to yourself. I look out my window now and instead of the beautiful sunshine I have experienced all day what do I see... Rain mixed with snow. I blame you.


I thought I heard some shouting coming in from north of me. Vent all you want; am used to it with working on a dementia ward. Even though I'm off duty from the hospital I'll get a nice warm blanket from the warmer to wrap around you.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Don, there is a move afoot to have seniors taxed at reasonable levels until they sell their homes. We actually had a California millionaire come here and build a $3 million castle atop a hill overlooking the Atlantic.


Probably hoping that Hurricane X will blow up the coast and smash it to smitherenes so he can complain about it on Oprah   

Did anyone else see that Oprah - it was a couple of years ago - she was interviewing people who had "survived" repeated disasters. One "poor" woman had her million dollar home slide into the Pacific while she was off touring Europe and no sooner was it rebuilt than it burned up in a wildfire, this time the woman was staying at her apartment in New York City. The producers failed to realize that she was able to rebuild, in spite of the fact that there was no insurance.

I could explain a few things to them about surviving disasters.

I sure felt sorry for her.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

I'm feeling cranky tonight. I listen to a lot of audiobooks that I get from Audible.com, so I joined a Yahoo group for people who enjoy this form of entertainment.

Problem is, one old crank on there turns every thread into an Apple/iPod/iTunes bash. Start out talking about Truman Capote, within 3 messages, it's once again about how bad Apple/iPod/iTunes are.

He is proud of the fact that he has never used any of them, but still he goes on endlessly about how terrible they are. There is no way to have a conversation about anything else.

In case you haven't guessed, I'm sometimes not very tactful, and I wasn't tonight.

Now I'm just grumpy.

Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Good evening, everyone. 

Spent part of the morning going through archival records for my rental place. I don't know what it is about old architectural plans, but I love looking at them. It's neat seeing what they have changed.

One day, I am going to have to take some time to unearth the history of that house. In roughly the 1880's, it was a mansion. In 1984 it was converted from a rooming house into 4 apartments. 

I wonder what has happened in the intervening 100 years?


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> I wonder what has happened in the intervening 100 years?


Perhaps you could consult the resident ghost?


----------



## Sonal

Don, it seems that the previous ownership must have evicted the ghost, because I can't seem to track it down anywhere. 

It's a shame. All proper old Victorian houses should have a resident ghost.


----------



## Peter Scharman

*What's up dachs?*

Well, good evening folks! I see there's a bunch of new faces in the Shang, so some will wonder who I am (Dr. G. will fill you in later).
I just happened to hit this forum in my "Favourites" list and decided to take a few moments to say hello to my old friends.
I noticed there has been some dialogue regarding house taxes for seniors. Co-incidentally, I'm getting closer to the golden years (like my half-brother and vaudeville partner, Dr.G) and I just received notice today that I was successful in getting my mansion assessment lowered to 298,000,000 from 323,000,000. I was worried that I might not be able to afford to keep the extra gardener if the taxes went up too much. :clap: 
Lord tundrin geez, Dr. g., that's a lot of snow! Did the doxies get hung up on the snow drifts or did they just burrow through them as usual? Give 'em a pat on the heads for me. Maybe you could send out the Doxie Express with a fresh coffee and a muffin tomorrow morning when you read this. 
I trust all my friends are doing fine. I've been keeping busy with my resurrected audio accessory business. Turntable cartridges, needles and cleaning devices have been selling very well and I'm enjoying it...no SAD this year for the first time in a long time.
Anyway, I'll sign off now. Dr. G., the royalty cheques for PS&MG haven't stopped coming in and have been keeping me in the lifestyle that my wife has become accustomed to. She's off to Paris (the priviledged pronounce it "pear-ee") in May to visit her sister who's there for a year, so everyone has an open invitation to come to the mansion and party up when she's gone. (While the cat's away.....)
Cheers to all!


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> I'm feeling cranky tonight. In case you haven't guessed, I'm sometimes not very tactful, and I wasn't tonight.
> Now I'm just grumpy.


Don't know about you Margaret but maybe it's better than the alternative of holding back and getting a headache.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Don't know about you Margaret but maybe it's better than the alternative of holding back and getting a headache.


Is that why I almost never get a headache?   

I solved the problem, I hit unsub and it all went away.

Now I don't know if I should stay up and finish listening to this book or go to bed. I think they're up to about 1980.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Hey Peter, long time no hear from you.

Nice to see that beanie avatar back here in The Shang!

Thanks for the invite to the mansion whilst the wifey is off to gay pear-ee.

When is your next appearance at What's Up Docs? I wanna grab a cold one and enjoy your antics with the good doctor.

Welcome home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter Scharman -- Now THERE is a name from the past. I had given you up for lost. I figured that since the royalty checks were being cashed you were alive somewhere. Good to have you back with us, mon frere. I shall send out the Doxie Express with your coffee and muffin ASAP. Welcome home.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Time for a quick coffee and a muffin. A busy day lies ahead. Will this be the day my MBP arrives? We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Hey Peter - good to see you back! I trust you have been behaving yourself
in your absence and that life is treating you well.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Hey Peter - good to see you back! I trust you have been behaving yourself
> in your absence and that life is treating you well.


Peter? Behave himself?

Well, certainly not on stage with Dr. G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I'll have you know that Peter and I have been booed off of some of the finest stages in the finest theaters throughout the world.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I'll have you know that Peter and I have been booed off of some of the finest stages in the finest theaters throughout the world.


Marc, I know!

Did you notice I used your "stage name" in that post?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, our latest act, "Peter and the Good Doctor" requires that as a stage name to make it work.


----------



## bhil

Morning folks. Things finally gotten straightened out yesterday, and shortly after 4 we had a phone back in service (the technician left something unconnected in the pedestal behind the house.) 

Peter good to see you back in the Shang, not that you know who I am since you haven't been around since I started popping in, but I did read the Shang from the beginning on, and I recognize the legend from the early days of the What's Up Dach comedy club.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Peter good to see you back in the Shang, not that you know who I am since you haven't been around since I started popping in, but I did read the Shang from the beginning on, and I recognize the legend from the early days of the What's Up Dach comedy club.


I always told our children to pay attention in history class. You never know what you might learn.


----------



## winwintoo

Peter Scharman said:


> Lord tundrin geez, Dr. g.


"Lord tundrin geez" - reminds me of a trip this lifelong prairie girl took through BC a few years ago. This was before the days of iPods and satellite radio, so I had only the CBC to keep me company. Along one memorable stretch of goat trail I was listening to a comedian from the rock and nearly drove over the edge, I was laughing so hard.

Nice to make your acquaintance Peter. I haven't taken the time to read this whole thread from the beginning, but now I'm thinking it might be a worthwhile effort.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> Don, our latest act, "Peter and the Good Doctor" requires that as a stage name to make it work.


Good morning!. Sorry, I don't have time to chat (have to get on the road), but thought I should clarify the title of the next act. The full name is "Peter and the Good Doctor: the Fun with colonoscopies". We'll have to work hard on ther material so as not to create a _bummer_ (Groan!) 

OK,...Ok!...so I'm out of practice. I've been boo'd before, y'know!


----------



## Carex

And here we thought that Peter was resting on his laurels, growing fat like an aging Elvis, relying on the long gone talent and collecting royalties to support his now lavish lifestyle. I see from the above exchange it may be partially true.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> And here we thought that Peter was resting on his laurels, growing fat like an aging Elvis, relying on the long gone talent and collecting royalties to support his now lavish lifestyle. I see from the above exchange it may be partially true.


Yep, the boy's capable of blowin' air when he has to! 

(Man this IS just like days of old!) :clap:


----------



## Carex

Speaking of the days of old (which weren't that long ago quite frankly), is there still some coffee on in here. We wouldn't want Margaret to be grumpy two days in a row now would we. Or me. 

Why back in my day, they used to make a mean cuppa joe over in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Cameo

Carex - does that mean that you are making coffee today? I don't drink coffee so would love a cup of tea or maybe a hot chocolate with whipped cream? Yes, lets make it hot chocolate with LOTS of whipped cream. I have finally gained some weight and I am now over 100 lbs and have to try to keep my weight on. 

And NO, you cannot laugh at me for that either!!!!


----------



## Carex

Coffee (and hot chocolate with whipped cream for all you fussy types) is served. 

Over 100 eh. You heavy weight you. I thought felt the country tipping towards Ontario the other day. You're throwing the orbit of the Earth out of whack with all that weight gaining Cameo. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for the coffee Carex, I'm not grumpy today. I have some exciting projects on the go - I just wish they were exciting AND lucrative, but I'll settle for exciting for the time being.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Peter Scharman said:


> The full name is "Peter and the Good Doctor: the Fun with colonoscopies". We'll have to work hard on ther material so as not to create a _bummer_ (Groan!)
> OK,...Ok!...so I'm out of practice. I've been boo'd before, y'know!




Good thing I'm not 'behind' in reading the threads in here as long as long as no-one is the 'butt' of puns.


----------



## winwintoo

I can't get that picture out of my mind that was posted in the thread about the medieval doctor - please make it stop   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Done:


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, drive carefully............don't get "rear ended". Ka-ching ............ boom!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we now carry your favorite blend of hot chocolate, made with organically grown cocoa bean from Belgium, and freshly whipped cream from contented cows.


----------



## SINC

Aw yes, a contented cow:


----------



## Carex

You guys shouldn't be talking about Cameo like that behind her back.


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> You guys shouldn't be talking about Cameo like that behind her back.


Well, Carex it was nice to have you back while it lasted  

Cameo, I'll hold him down while you torture him with a feather on the end of a long stick.

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Yeah, I don't think I qualify as a cow at 103lbs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cameo

Yeah, I don't think I qualify as a cow at 103lbs!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Gee whiz Jeanne, we heard you the first post!


----------



## Cameo

Well, so long as I get my point across.


----------



## SINC

You did!


----------



## Cameo

Good.


----------



## Cameo

I can't seem to get emoticons working darn it!


----------



## bhil

Well, another busy day, and now I'm off for the weekend to work on the basement again. Hopefully this will be the end of the larger part of the basement development and I will somebday soon start having some free time.

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## SINC

Cameo, 

Just click "new reply" on the lower left of the last post, rather than just "reply" in the lower right.

then click on 'em to your heart's content:

         :greedy: XX)  :yikes: :clap: :heybaby:


----------



## SINC

Good luck with the basement project SK Sean. See you back here Monday.


----------



## Cameo

I can only get one to work at a time, only at the beginning of the post
and you have more than me!


----------



## Cameo

Okay, I figured it out. It had to do with the fact that I was on
text interface only or something like that. NOW, I can play
with my text (or so it says) and I can play with...................

     :clap: :love2: :lmao: :-( :heybaby:


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> Cameo, I'll hold him down while you torture him with a feather on the end of a long stick.


Feather at the end of a long stick?? I'd volunteer for that one  

Particularly nasty weather we're having! (Let's see who can come up with the obscure Monty Python reference).


----------



## Dr.G.

The cows that produce the milk and cream for Jeanne's whipped cream are contented. Why did everyone take this simple statement off on a tangent?


----------



## Carex

Because it was there.


----------



## Beej

Happy weekend everybody. I'll be travelling again, so I really have to enjoy tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> Feather at the end of a long stick?? I'd volunteer for that one


Ah, Carex, you're assuming we're going to tickle you with the feather end   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Because it was there." Carex the Existentialist. Welcome back, mon ami. We missed you. 

Remember, the full moon is on the 14th of March.........one day before the Ides of March. Remember also what the soothsayer told Caesar, who was on his way to the Senate (and his death), "Beware the ides of March." Caesar replied, "He is a dreamer; let us leave him. Pass." 

FYI, my wife is bringing a doxie puppy to Calgary with her, and then shipping it to a breeder in BC. So, we shall have one of the off-spring from Daisy and Rootie in your home province should things get out of hand next week.


----------



## Carex

If something sounds too good to be true....

Guys must be tough down there in Regina.


----------



## Carex

Dr. G, being that he is still a pup, will he be up to the task?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, at 4 1/2 months old, Casey, the BC pup, is the best show male of the litter. He is able to keep his own. Watch out for him at the major BC dog shows in 1 1/2 months (a puppy is able to be shown when he/she is 6 months old).


----------



## MLeh

March 14th is pi day.


----------



## Beej

It may be time for this:

http://www.matthewbarr.co.uk/geek/index.php


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> March 14th is pi day.


Um, er, ah, 3.14 or Blueberry? Never sure if one missed an "e" you know!


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Um, er, ah, 3.14 or Blueberry? Never sure if one missed an "e" you know!


Well, if you want to be THAT way about it, the perfect way to spend March 14 might be on a Blueberry iMac.

(Yes, 3.14)

If I meant pie, I would have included the "e".

This one is better: http://www.innergeek.us/geek-test.html


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> It may be time for this:
> 
> http://www.matthewbarr.co.uk/geek/index.php



75% - YIKES!!

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

25% - not really geeky at all


----------



## MaxPower

42.5% Geeky.

I thought I would do better on that one.


----------



## Sonal

38.856% geeky. 

Though I'm pretty sure this test has come up before, and I think I was geekier then.


----------



## MaxPower

Things have been considerably busy for me lately.

My wife and I have decided once again to uproot and find a new place to settle down in.

The reason being is we moved to our current house to eliminate a commute (mine). Well as you all know that didn't go as planned. So now I am still traveling quite a distance because we kept our son in his day care, which I drop him off and pick him up every day. Also, we live on a postage stamp lot, with neighbors all around us. That equals no privacy. Then to top it off I am so close to my old company, I find it difficult to pass it without a flood of emotions coming to the surface. Life would be much better if we just get out of town.

We even considered moving to Texas. It's just really hard to immigrate to the U.S.

But we found a house that we like and we have someone coming to view our place on Sunday (it's not even on the market yet). So who knows. Off I go again. As the song goes: Papa was a Rolling Stone.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You are 25% geeky." C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, MP. "And this too shall pass".


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> ...It's a shame. All proper old Victorian houses should have a resident ghost.


Just leave all that crazy talk about ghosts to yourself. OK?

I'm like the guy in that Eddie murphy describes in one of his routines about Black people in Horror movies:

"What a lovely house honey."

voice whispering "Get Out".

"But it's too bad we can't stay".

That would be me to a tee.


----------



## RevMatt

Hi, all. Been a long week. iBook is sounding bad. The tech is trying something, on the hope that it is the cheap part (haven't actually talked to him, so I don't have details 'til tomorrow), but he doesn't sound hopeful. Thanks for all your kind thoughts, everyone! At least it looks like spring is finally arriving. Much more writing and being nervous to do between now and Sunday morning, and tomorrow is a day for more unpacking and such around the house.

Oh, and on Beej's (have you disclosed your real name and I missed it?) test I am 60% geek, but only 43.3925% on Elaine's.


----------



## MaxPower

What shall pass Marc?

The hectic schedule?

The move?

The Animosity I feel towards my former partners?


----------



## RevMatt

Arguably, all of it will pass. Sounds like moving is the right call for you, though, and I wasn't here for the story about your previous employer. I just hope you don't hate moving as much as I do


----------



## Beej

Robert scored 50%. What a geek.


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> Arguably, all of it will pass. Sounds like moving is the right call for you, though, and I wasn't here for the story about your previous employer. I just hope you don't hate moving as much as I do


Previous employer = previous partners.

Coles note version:

• Family owned business started by my Father.
• He retired in 2000, gave (key word - gave) the company to myself and three other key employees.
• Before his buyout, he made the three promise (on a handshake, he's old school) that I would always have a job. That was in December of 04.
• April of 2005, after I returned from vacation, I was taken to Toronto, on the false pretense that we were having a shareholders meeting at a lawyers office whom I have never met.
• During the meeting, I was voted off as director, and my position was terminated.
• I was left stranded in Toronto with no money, no ride and no food or insulin (I'm diabetic).
• The buyout process was very lengthy. Longer than it should have been. Their lawyer used delay tactics to get me to buckle and accept an offer that was considerably lower than what the company was actually worth. It worked.
• I filed a complaint with the Upper Canada Law Society, because using delay tactics like that is against their code of ethics. They won't do anything because I am the only person who has complained about this lawyer. They require three complaints before they do anything.

Needless to say this whole experience has left me very bitter towards them, so the best thing for us to do and to get on with life is to move away.


----------



## RevMatt

Ack. Yes, that is terrible. I can see why pretty much anywhere in the same city would be too close, but especially having to pass by every day. Good luck with the house showing, though.


----------



## Ena

37.5% on Beej's geek test link. Surprised.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Hang in there, MP. "And this too shall pass".


Marc is right MP. Plan your future with no baggage from your past. What is done, is done. Make decisions for the future like it never happened.

Good luck with whatever you decide and please know you have our support.


----------



## MaxPower

Well I think once we move, the hostility will eventually pass. I just don't need the constant reminder of the betrayal they did to my father.

But I can't believe how much real estate has jumped in the past year. Especially in the area we want to move back to.

It is nice to know that I can come here and vent whenever I feel the need. Thanks to all who listen.


----------



## Beej

Ena said:


> 37.5% on Robert's geek test link. Surprised.


I've heard of Beej, Beej the Great, Beej the Magnificent and even Beej the Dirty Capitalist, but this Robert fellow is unknown. I think it best if we (as in the royal we, meaning that Beej is pursuing royalty) just stuck with Beej-related references in the future.


----------



## MaxPower

By the way Don,

Congrats on your new toy. It sounds nice. Just don't forget to upgrade all of your processor intensive applications like Photoshop to Universal apps. Otherwise the old versions will be running in emulation mode that really hinders performance.

I should get off to bed. I have school in the morning and 5 am comes early.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, Abe Lincoln, when he was president during the US Civil War, would sigh "And this too shall come to pass", meaning his melancholia, stress and depression.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night one and all. See you in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. The doxies have all been fed, and there is tea and coffee freshly steeped/brewed..........along with some baked goodies for some of you ............ and you know who you are. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Just admit it Dr.G, the baked goods really are Pop Tarts. Aren't they?

But the coffee is good as usual. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I am truly hurt by your comment. Look at the box of what is actually used in these Pop Tarts, and then come back into our baking area to see what we use to make our baked goods. When you think of all the care we take in making sure no unnecessary additive or ingredient that might prove harmful to one's health is included in these products, you will understand my pain.

Now, back to making fresh lemon tarts for some of the ladies here in ehMacLand who love these goodies. Paix, mon ami. Give the little ones a hug for me.


----------



## MLeh

Are you staying Pop Tarts are made out of boxes? That explains the taste ...

(Hello from the land of insomnia. I'm going back to bed now.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Pop Tarts, which I love, have all sorts of additives and preservatives.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Are you staying Pop Tarts are made out of boxes? That explains the taste ...


Hey, there's a way we could sneak our softwood lumber across the border without paying those high tarrifs or whatever the fight is about   

MP: The best revenge is living well.

Coffee tastes good this morning.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Woke up to a lot of snow. Must have been falling all night. We went from nothing in late February to more than most years to date.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, thank you for the compliment about the coffee. Carex was in here complaining that it tasted like "dirt". I told him to relax and the reason for this taste must be because it was "ground" this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we went from no snow on the ground in late January, which is unheard of here in St.John's, to the current huge mounds of snow. We are living in strange times, weather wise, here throughout Canada.


----------



## Carex

You are 42.5% geeky.

OK, not that geeky at all, are you? I'll bet you even have a girlfriend (or boyfriend).

The current average score is: 32.57% 

Fact: 30.75% of people who took this test own a Slinky.

My wife was wrong, I'm not that much of a geek!!!!


----------



## Carex

I never complain about coffee. Unless it is decaf. I just spent a month in Chile where the national drink is Nescafe. It is everywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, that was either you or your twin brother, Karex, complaining. Maybe it was Shirley? Whatever, it is good to have you back among us, mi amigo. I have always wanted to go to Chile ever since I did a school project on the country back in grade 5.


----------



## SINC

OK, I took the test: 22.5% Geeky.


----------



## Carex

Well, if you ever get the opportunity, you should go. It is a wonderful place to visit. It is a lot like Canada, except that everyone speaks spanish. Friendly, welcoming people, extremely safe and a wonderful transportation system.

I'd be willing to bet that much has changed since your grade 5 assignment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I worked with the group that was doing a project on Chile, Bolivia and Peru. I want to go to all three countries. Yes, much has changed in this part of the world. Pax, mi amigo. Hasta luego.


----------



## Ena

Morning all.

Beej, my apologies for my mistake of yesterday.

Got woken up by thunder and lightning last night. Very strange for here.

I work with people from all over the world. Some have amazing stories of how they got here and what conditions they left behind. No wonder they send money home.


----------



## SINC

Ann, my wife (Ann too) works in the same environment as you and she relates the same kind of stories from immigrants.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> OK, I took the test: 22.5% Geeky.


Now I know who not to invite to the ST VI party.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Now I know who not to invite to the ST VI party.


Ya know, I think you might just be right.

At any rate, I have to run. A friend wants me to teach him how to make chile and beef stew. He wants to freeze both dishes and take it on a skiing trip to Jasper next weekend. He thinks hearty fare will taste good after a day on the slopes.

I warned him though. I will not pick up a knife, nor assist in any way other than by direction. I told him to get out his high stool for me to perch on.

Oh yeah. And beer. Lots and lots of beer, is required to keep the director's interest sharp.


----------



## Carex

And to make the chili and stew taste good!!

A good heavy meal like that is just the thing after a day on the slopes.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> I work with people from all over the world. Some have amazing stories of how they got here and what conditions they left behind. No wonder they send money home.


When I was still at work, we had a foreign-born consultant come to do a job. During a coffee break, we - the Canadian-born - were moaing about something that the country wasn't doing right for us. During this bitch-fest, our visitor quietly sat drinking his coffee and smiling from one to the other. We thought maybe he didn't speak much English because he'd been mostly silent since his arrival. Finally he broke in and told us his story.

He was a good story-teller and we, being an imaginative lot, all had tears in our eyes by the end. We didn't need smellavision to get the picture.

He wasn't telling his story for sympathy, that was for sure, but it was clear he was irritated by having to share his wonderful new country with a group of malcontents such as us!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Yep, not knowing when you're well off and all.


----------



## winwintoo

Note of interest:

I'm listening to a book by Robert Ludlum. If anyone is not familiar with him, he writes sweeping spy novels that are pretty good usually.

In one scene, the spy guy goes to see some other guy and while waiting in the outer office, the spy guy looks at the pictures on the walls and other stuff hanging around. The other guy is in the heavy construction industry on a world class scale - dams and so forth - one of the projects pictured on the wall is a bridge in Saskatchewan.

I'm distracted from the story now. I'm trying to think where a world class heavy construction company that builds dams for huge hydro-electric projcts would be building a bridge in Saskatchewan. Isn't it usually 3 guys and some 2 X 6s?

We don't have anything big enough to need a world class bridge - you can jump across most of the rivers   

Margaret


----------



## Carex

What about the North Saskatchewan?? It's big enough and flows right by my hometown.


----------



## SINC

Most likely on the north Saskatchewan near Nipawin. Creation of Tobin Lake and such comes to mind as a possibility.


----------



## Dr.G.

As a Landed Immigrant, back in 1977, who became a Canadian Citizen in 1997, I heard many tales from those in my group who became citizens on July 1st, 1997. Amazingly, they were all in awe that an American citizen would come to Canada to become a Canadian citizen. Of course, back then, Bill Clinton was president. C'est la vie.


----------



## winwintoo

Bill Clinton was in town for a speaking engagement just this week. He stayed at the hotel right next door to my apartment building!

I couldn't afford tickets to his speaking engagement, and didn't know where he was staying until he was gone.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, he would have been an interesting person with whom to sit and chat about world affairs.


----------



## Sonal

It's odd, since I never heard the story about how my father came into the country until I was 15 and I heard him telling someone else. But it's pretty amazing.

Dad was living in Burma (Myanmar) when the military overthrew the democratic government and began their totalitarian regime. Overnight, everything--the banks, their business, property, etc.--belonged to the government.

At the time, he was allowed to bring $8 in--that was the maximum. At this point in his life, he figures that as long as he has more than $8, he's doing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, you father has an interesting perspective on life. He would be an interesting person to sit and chat with over tea.


----------



## SINC

I am returned from the kitchen of my buddy who is now much wiser in the culinary arts.

I, on the other hand, am full of beer. That too is a good thing.

Now, a bite to eat, and maybe, just maybe, a little lie down. Excuse me if I disappear for a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, do you ever cook with beer?


----------



## Carex

No, he cooks with a stove.


----------



## Dr.G.

With beer as an ingredient.


----------



## SINC

Always, Marc, always. Beer is the staff of life. 

Check your e-mail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the email, Don.

Must go to feed the doxie pups...................who are on a non-beer diet.


----------



## RevMatt

The staff of life? Was that actually a typo, or beer induced cleverness? 

Evening to you all. Query: lpmckenna now has the word "banned" below his name in place of the usual citizenship description. Is he actually banned? What did I miss?


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> The staff of life? Was that actually a typo, or beer induced cleverness?
> 
> Evening to you all. Query: lpmckenna now has the word "banned" below his name in place of the usual citizenship description. Is he actually banned? What did I miss?


Beer induced cleverness, no question.

Other subject is not for The Shang. 

An e-mail of inquiry to the right guy might fill in the blanks however.


----------



## RevMatt

Never mind, Chealion just split it all out into a new thread. Mystery solved. And I certainly wasn't asking for a discussion of the issues here, merely a link or pointer in the direction of the right thread. That would not be inappropriate to the spirit of the place, would it?


----------



## SINC

Not at all Matt. I simply offered an alternative.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must head off to bed now. All you folks will be wanting Sunday brunch. We have a pre-Ides of March menu for tomorrow..............everything you all like, but served without knives. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Night, Doctor and the Doxies! Sleep well.


----------



## Cameo

Well, I have put my two cents worth in another thread, but will find out the response tomorrow. I am sure I won't care for the response anyhow. 
I am off to bed now, hope that everyone sleeps well and I will hope to be here
for Sunday brunch tomorrow.

Take care


----------



## Ena

Phew! Wrestling match with the dog is over until next time...nail cutting day. Bit quieter now when she's walking on the wood floors. 

Back to work tomorrow so I'll bid you all a good night.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Phew! Wrestling match with the dog is over until next time...nail cutting day. Bit quieter now when she's walking on the wood floors.


Do you do out calls? Our daughter's dog's nails on the hardwood drive me nutso!


----------



## SINC

Too bad it is so quiet in The Shang tonight.

Home alone and not much to do.

Oh well, everyone else must be out rippin' up the town.

I'll wait up for you and have the coffee on to sober up!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and tea are ready, along with some other goodies. Brunch will be served in a short while. I hope you are all hungry.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. Not too hungry, but thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, we have some fresh muffins and bagels just out of the oven. Interested???


----------



## Beej

Maybe. We'll see what my stomach has to say in a few minutes.

Who let the dogs out? *groan*


----------



## Dr.G.

Go get him, doxies!!!!! Doxie swarm ............... doxie's lickings ........... run!!!


----------



## The Doug

G' morning... I'll definitely have a coffee, and am looking forward to brunch! 

Those bagels are enticing, Dr. G. - any shmear to go with them?


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, we have some homemade jams and cream cheeses all the way from Quebec to go with the bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies want to go outside again. So, enjoy your treats, one and all.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all. A great day to just relax and perhaps watch a movie.


----------



## Carex

It's too nice out (although cold) to watch movies. The coffee is spot on today. 

Sinc you are closing in on 10K. Better be careful. You should prepare for that kind of thing.


----------



## MLeh

Mornin' all. Another bright sunny day. Today shall be my usual Sunday routine - choir, church, then an afternoon spent either vegging out with the husband or (more likely) getting caught up with the bills in the office.

The daughter's boyfriend is coming over for the afternoon and staying for Sunday dinner, so I'll have to put on my mean face.


----------



## Carex

MLeh said:


> The daughter's boyfriend is coming over for the afternoon and staying for Sunday dinner, so I'll have to put on my mean face.


  

I'm going to have to work on that one for the future. Do you have to maintain it for the whole visit?


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> I'm going to have to work on that one for the future. Do you have to maintain it for the whole visit?


Nope. Just a lifetime!


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Sinc you are closing in on 10K. Better be careful. You should prepare for that kind of thing.


Prepare? But why? It is but a number. And many have boldly gone before me so there is no surprise on the other side.


----------



## MLeh

Just whenever you walk into the room they're alone, together, in. It's fun to watch 'em jump.

My husband just breaks open the gun locker and loudly contemplates which shotgun he's going to clean today.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm turning over a new leaf, see signature  

Thanks for the coffee, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, 10,000 posts is like watching the non-digital odometers in a car roll over to 10,000. You want to stop the car and watch that number. I have never owned a car that hit 100,000, but I can only imagine that feeling.

You should start thinking of something profound to say. Everyone bugged me, but I declined to make it a special posting. Granted, posting #9,999 was a good one I thought. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> I'm turning over a new leaf, see signature
> 
> Thanks for the coffee, Margaret


Here's hoping the "good stuff" is a jelly filled donut or something tasty!!


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I'm turning over a new leaf, see signature


Me too!


----------



## SINC

Come to think of it, we haven't heard from Bolor in about a week now. Perhaps Timmins is snowed in?


----------



## winwintoo

You see Don, that was my problem, I always thought I wasn't finished and I really was   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## nussajane

MLeh said:


> Just whenever you walk into the room they're alone, together, in. It's fun to watch 'em jump.
> 
> My husband just breaks open the gun locker and loudly contemplates which shotgun he's going to clean today.


Ha ha I love these comments about daughters' boyfriends. We have 4 girls (and a boy). Although the boyfriend and daughter both look guilty when we walk in on them, the boy always looks *really* guilty of something. I like the studious nature they take on when examining the (quickly grabbed) cd or the opened school books in their hand. Hmm guns, good idea. On a realted topic we have a sloped long driveway that some refuse to drive up in winter. I say it is like the old kings setting tasks for the suitors. "If you can get a vheicle up the drive to woo my daughter, then perhaps you are worthy of her hand."


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, for you, we will make whatever you want. I make lemon tarts for various people so you name your pleasure.


----------



## Sonal

Speaking of lemon tarts, Marc, is there one left for me?


----------



## SINC

There's always one left for you Sonal!


----------



## Cameo

I will have to back track the posts - I think Bolor mentioned something about going away for a while or was he having computer problems? Has anyone PM'd him?

I missed brunch - our exec meeting ran overlong. We are working on next years program now and reorganizing positions. I am secretary, major part of competition committee, part of publicity committee now and part of the display committee. I also design and do the newsletter, brochure and programme brochure. I am putting together an audio-visual show for the final meeting this year too. The more I type the more I realize just what I have to get done. Yikes!

Weather is fantastic today. Took my shepard for a walk, but not too far as she is old and tires easily. I have the horrible feeling she is not long for our family as she is losing control of her back end and often loses it while running for the back door. She has messed the house three times this week, and her back end is sometimes wobbley, she gets diarreha easily and she tires easily. She has been such a part of my family that I will be a basket case when the time comes. I have to get her into the vets as she has what looks like a huge cyst behind her ear (or tumour).

I hope this is the beginning of Spring - maybe that will help moods to become more optimistic.


----------



## MLeh

nussajane said:


> Ha ha I love these comments about daughters' boyfriends. We have 4 girls (and a boy). Although the boyfriend and daughter both look guilty when we walk in on them, the boy always looks *really* guilty of something. I like the studious nature they take on when examining the (quickly grabbed) cd or the opened school books in their hand. Hmm guns, good idea. On a realted topic we have a sloped long driveway that some refuse to drive up in winter. I say it is like the old kings setting tasks for the suitors. "If you can get a vheicle up the drive to woo my daughter, then perhaps you are worthy of her hand."



See rule # one.

Ten Simple Rules for Dating My Daughter

Rule One:
If you pull into my driveway and honk you'd better be delivering a package, because you're sure not picking anything up.

Rule Two:
You do not touch my daughter in front of me. You may glance at her, so long as you do not peer at anything below her neck. If you cannot keep your eyes or hands off of my daughter's body, I will remove them.

Rule Three:
I am aware that it is considered fashionable for boys of your age to wear their trousers so loosely that they appear to be falling off their hips. Please don't take this as an insult, but you and all of your friends are complete idiots. Still, I want to be fair and open minded about this issue, so I propose this compromise: You may come to the door with your underwear showing and your pants ten sizes too big, and I will not object. However, in order to ensure that your clothes do not, in fact, come off during the course of your date with my daughter, I will take my electric nail gun and fasten your trousers securely in place to your waist.

Rule Four:
I'm sure you've been told that in today's world, sex without utilizing a"barrier method" of some kind can kill you. Let me elaborate, when it comes to sex, I am the barrier, and I will kill you.

Rule Five:
It is usually understood that in order for us to get to know each other, we should talk about sports, politics, and other issues of the day.Please do not do this. The only information I require from you is an indication of when you expect to have my daughter safely back at my house, and the only word I need from you on this subject is "early."

Rule Six:
I have no doubt you are a popular fellow, with many opportunities to date other girls. This is fine with me as long as it is okay with my daughter. Otherwise, once you have gone out with my little girl, you will continue to date no one but her until she is finished with you. If you make her cry, I will make you cry.

Rule Seven:
As you stand in my front hallway, waiting for my daughter to appear, and more than an hour goes by, do not sigh and fidget. If you want to be on time for the movie, you should not be dating. My daughter is putting on her makeup, a process that can take longer than painting the Golden Gate Bridge. Instead of just standing there, why don't you do something useful, like changing the oil in my car?

Rule Eight:
The following places are not appropriate for a date with my daughter: Places where there are beds, sofas, or anything softer than a wooden stool. Places where there are no parents, policemen, or nuns within eyesight. Places where there is darkness. Places where there is dancing, holding hands, or happiness. Places where the ambient temperature is warm enough to induce my daughter to wear shorts, tank tops, midriff T-shirts, or anything other than overalls, a sweater, and a goose down parka - zipped up to her throat. Movies with a strong romantic or sexual theme are to be avoided; movies which feature chain saws are okay. Hockey games are okay. Old folks homes are better.

Rule Nine:
Do not lie to me. I may appear to be a potbellied, balding, middle-aged, dimwitted has-been. But on issues relating to my daughter, I am the all-knowing, merciless god of your universe. If I ask you where you are going and with whom, you have one chance to tell me the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. I have a shotgun, a shovel, and five acres behind the house. Do not trifle with me.

Rule Ten:
Be afraid. Be very afraid. It takes very little for me to mistake the sound of your car in the driveway for a chopper coming in over a rice paddy near Hanoi. When my Agent Orange starts acting up, the voices in my head frequently tell me to clean the guns as I wait for you to bring my daughter home. As soon as you pull into the driveway you should exit your car with both hands in plain sight. Speak the perimeter password, announce in a clear voice that you have brought my daughter home safely and early, then return to your car - there is no need for you to come inside. The camouflaged face at the window is mine.


----------



## SINC

Cameo, a dog does indeed become a very special part of your family. While I wish her the best, there comes a time when her comfort has to be considered. With the number of dog lovers in The Shang, we will be here for you, whatever unfolds. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, the situation with your dog sounds just like what our Old English Sheepdog, Annie, went through. In the end, we kept her alive for a couple of year longer than we should have. By 14, she was going downhill, but we held on for another 19 months. We regret this now. We did not make this same mistake with Rags, the mutt Deborah brought with her from Calgary when she moved here in 1994.

Still, when the time comes, you shall know it and we shall all be here for you.


----------



## SINC

Well, I'm gonna sit back and watch the Tommy Douglas story part I.

Ain't time shifting wonderful. (CBC Halifax)

See y'all in about two hours!


----------



## Cameo

I will ask the vet about her comfort and I will make the right decision - I have been here before - but it doesn't make it easier. I had a diabetic cat - gave him his needle every morning but it came to the point that the disease was taking over anyhow. I put him to sleep after the vet said that we could play with the dosage but it wouldn't really help. I will always be thankful that I held my cat while he went to sleep cause he had trusted me wholly for 13 years and I wasn't going to let him down. Ruined my suede coat when his bladder let loose - but I never cared.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, it is a very difficult decision. I told people that my first marriage lasted 11 years, but I had our dog for 16 years. As well, our Old English Sheepdog was trusting to the end. Now, all we have are the doxies. 

You shall make the right decsion, Jeanne. Paix, ma cher amie.


----------



## Carex

For those interested, our trip to Chile photos can be viewed here: Our Page


----------



## SINC

Those are some awesome pictures Carex. Must have been a wonderful experience for the entire family.

Nice fish by the way!


----------



## SINC

Just finished watching the Tommy Douglas Story on CBC. It is a great movie and well worth the time. If you can still catch it in your time zone, do so. You won't regret it.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. Great pictures indeed, Carex, and your daughter is beautiful.

Elaine is cute when she is trying to be scary, don't you think? 

Anywho, I survived my first services at my new churches, and all went well. Good turnouts, too. All in all, not a bad day. Any my brother is taping the Tommy thing for me, so I will get to watch it eventually. I think I might go to bed soon, though.

Sorry to hear about your dog, Jeanne. Glad to hear that she has had a full life, but I'm sure it will be sad to let her go. Heck, we nearly lost our 7 year old goldfish last week (she even travelled on the plane with me when we moved from Vancouver!), and that was enough to make me unbearable for a day and a half until she recovered. And fish don't cuddle!


----------



## Ottawaman

I've heard of flying fish, but that's unusual.


----------



## SINC

That it is


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, sorry to hear about your shepherd. Tough decision time for you even though it sounds like you believe in quality of life over quantity of life. 

Carex. Thanks so much for letting us see your trip. 

RevMatt. Great to hear about your day in your new pulpits. Hope the good turnout continues now that the congregation have checked out the new guy.

Problem solving with two staff conflicts today. I take it as a compliment when work mates confide in me and ask for help but it does add to the regular stress of getting work done on a tight schedule. Was a great day here so had a very enjoyable walk with the dog to wind down after work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Doxies up at dawn means fresh coffee and tea are now ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it was an amazing show. T C Douglas deserved to be the greatest Canadian. Things we take for granted to day were won by millions of people who just wanted to be healthy and educated Canadians, who were paid a living wage for their toil.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Last night we had dinner at some friends of the family. She has to be the best cook in the entire world. And I'm not exaggerating. Fantastic meal.

I'm still full.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning all.

I don't know if I have to make my decision on Snickers right at this moment.
I have my fears based on her developing problems with her hind end 
I have to find out from the vet if she is in discomfort at all. If she is just tiring easily and maybe a change of food that she can process easier - then I will
accommodate those changes. If she is suffering I will have her put to sleep.
I am still hopeful, she is a wonderful dog.

I am going to browse through Chile now. Well, in between working that is.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Warren, Jeanne et al.

Need a coffee this morning to help finish off the column.

Warren, that is no way to lose weight, but in your case, who needs to? 

Jeanne, good luck with the dog.

Glad to see that you enjoyed the Tommy Douglas Story Marc. The acting was superb and the hurdles he had to overcome tremendous.

It was all the more special for me, having spent two hours with Mr. Douglas, and sat in his chair in the cabinet room of the Saskatchewan Legislature while there via winning a school trip contest to Regina in 1958. I still have, somewhere, a photo taken by my mother of me in that chair and Tommy Douglas behind me with his hand resting on my shoulder.

Today may very well be the day my new MacBook Pro arrives. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning, all. This morning's work will be ... stuff. Busy couple of weeks coming up, so I need to get as much work as possible done today.

I did enjoy the Tommy Douglas program last night too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, have you tried a natural diet? We use this with all of our dogs now, ever since Rags was at death's door and we "bought" her a couple more quality years by changing the diet. Stay away from anything with corn in it even if you don't go to raw foods (e.g., ground beef, vegetables, etc). Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when Ed Broadbent was here in the 1988 campaigning, we were working for the local NDP candidate. We took a picture of my 2 year old son sitting on EB's lap. I always wondered what Canada might have become had he been elected PM. Such is Life.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Another day, another week. Many, many meetings this week, so I am barely going to be home. This also doesn't leave much time for routine work stuff, not to mention family life. My meetings always seem to gang up on me this way. None for ages, then a whole lot in one or two weeks. Today's big challenge will be to try and find a doctor, though.


----------



## winwintoo

I didn't watch the Tommy show last night - for some reason, my eyes were all swollen shut - but I wish I could have watched it.

I was an oblivious teenager when Tommy brought medicare to the masses in Saskatchewan. I only knew that something momentous was happening, but didn't really understand what it was. I remember my father coming home from a trip to the poolroom (in our small town, the equivalent of coffee row) and being very upset because there were outsiders in town trying to cause trouble.

Who those "outsiders" were, I can only imagine, but my guess would be that they were sent to raise opposition to the medicare proposal.

My parents were all for medicare. We were poor and they had nearly lost my little sister because the local doctor refused to treat her even though she was in hospital. The nurse from the hospital risked her job by calling my Dad and telling him that he had better remove his daughter and take her to a neighbouring town for treatment because she had only hours to live.

The doctor's refusal to treat my sister had something to do with an earlier dispute over a bill. I don't recall the details, but as my Mom tells it, the "doctor" was the classic schoolyard bully, most of the frontier anesthetic went down his own gullet.

Did the movie make mention of the fact that there had been pockets of medicare in Saskatchewan long before Tommy made it universal?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, first congrats on making post number 15,000 in The Shang!

Regarding the pockets of medicare, the movie did not mention it, but it is not far enough along that it still might.

I know this well having grown up in Health Region Number 1, ie: Swift Current.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Looks like another busy weekend here, as it took me quite a while to get throught all the posts (I did stop to take the geek test - 48%, and for a quick stroll through Chile though), to the point where I'm actually posting. I'm not even going to try to reply most of the discussions that happened since there were just too many, however, I do hope things go well with your dog Jeanne. We had to put our cats to sleep last year, and while for the best, it was still extremely tough.

My hard work over the last week and weekend paid off as the basement is now done to the point of mudding and taping. I actually get to take a week off now while the hired help comes in. Anyways, I'm supposed to be working, I'll check back in later.


----------



## Carex

Uh, Sinc, I've got RevMatt doing the 15000 deed on my computer. Wonder why?


----------



## Cameo

Marc, That is a thought - her system doesn't like changes in food so I have
been careful there as changes give her the runs. It is bad enough cleaning
up the regular stuff when she doesn't make the back door.

bhil (sean?)- your and your family should take a vacation after all the hard work you have been doing. I commend you on your energy.

Margaret - congrats on 15,000 posts! Glad to have your company.

What is the Tommy show?


----------



## MLeh

Carex: Was it 2000 or 2001 that started the new millenium?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Margaret, first congrats on making post number 15,000 in The Shang!


Looks like Matt snuck in there and got 15,000, but I'll settle for 15,001 - that's me, always a day late and a dollar short LOL

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Didn't mean to steal it  I suspect the confusion is that when looking at the forum page, it tells you how many responses the initial post has had. Margaret had the 15000th response. While the post numbering includes the initial post, so I had post #15000 in the thread. Wish I'd noticed that, so I could have made it more pithy .

I'm in a foul mood now, as I've been told the iBook needs a screen replacement, and even a used one will be $200 plus labour. So I guess I'll just be keeping it essentially as a back up drive, at least for the foreseeable future. It still works, just doesn't have a screen.

So, that plus begging with doctors makes for a grumpy Matt.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Uh, Sinc, I've got RevMatt doing the 15000 deed on my computer. Wonder why?


I dunno Carex, but my post was 15,001 and it was right after Margaret's. Odd, that.


----------



## Sonal

I have RevMatt at 15,000 too.

Hmm... very odd.


----------



## Carex

MLeh said:


> Carex: Was it 2000 or 2001 that started the new millenium?


1001


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> I dunno Carex, but my post was 15,001 and it was right after Margaret's. Odd, that.


Nope you are 15002 on my clock.


----------



## RevMatt

Carex - smart ass 

An example of what I meant as the possible source of confusion. Carex's above post referring to the counting issue shows as:










On the forum page, but here in the thread it is numbered as such:










Or did you all udnerstand the first time, and there really is something out of sync?


----------



## SINC

Ah, I SEE said the blind man. Two different places where the numbers appear. OK. so Matt got post number 15,000. I stand corrected in post number 15,014.


----------



## RevMatt

Ah, so it wasn't so much out of sync as out of SINC?





Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## MLeh

Was I too pithy in my 2001 vs 2000 response? (I was trying to convey the same idea as Matt, only I thought it was obvious).


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> Ah, I SEE said the blind man. Two different places where the numbers appear. OK. so Matt got post number 15,000. I stand corrected in post number 15,014.


But Sinc, blind men can't see.

And MLeh, I think they have helmets for all that pithiness.


----------



## SINC

The blind man saw a hare.

The dumb man said, where?

The man with no legs ran and caught it.

And the naked man put it in his pocket.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Was I too pithy in my 2001 vs 2000 response? (I was trying to convey the same idea as Matt, only I thought it was obvious).


It's always good to have pithy comments that we can all ignore and thus convey our collective superior lack of intelligence - it's part of the internet mindset. Don't take it personally    

Margaret, who still can't understand what all this numbering is about, but please don't try to explain it to me. I plugged my rechargable camera battery backwards into the charger and had to use pliars to get it out and now probably ruined both the battery and the charger. The number I'm thinking about is $200.

Take care.


----------



## Carex

I see, I see said the blind man. 
Blind men can't see.
You don't you don't said the fool. 

I will be playing the latter character.


----------



## Cameo

Have I landed on another planet here? I must have followed
the wrong directions, I was headed for a place called The Shang,
but seem to have found someplace called "la dee dah"

There, now I have made just about as much sense as anyone
at the moment.:heybaby:


----------



## MLeh

So ... I'm assuming that no one else here drives along looking at their odometer trying to figure out when the next prime number is going to occur?


----------



## Cameo

I guess I don't - I just posted 1701!


----------



## Cameo

As for my car - I check once in a while to keep track of when I need an oil change.


----------



## MLeh

I guess post numbers are relative to odometer readings. Which is why post # 15000 is just another 'number ending in zeros' to me. Nothing really special about 'em.


----------



## Carex

Cameo said:


> Have I landed on another planet here? I must have followed
> the wrong directions, I was headed for a place called The Shang,
> but seem to have found someplace called "la dee dah"


Yes, the lesser know valley of Shangri La Dee Dah. Made famous during a Flintstones episode. Or was it Bugs Bunny? Either way, brilliant.


----------



## bhil

Wow what's with all the numbers? I might have to go back to school and take a few more calculus classes to just to be able to read the Shang. 

Don, I assume you would have told us, but has the new toy shown up today?


----------



## RevMatt

Elaine, I prefer to look at the road whilst driving. Seems safer that way 

You have triggered something, though. Did Marc actually say that he has never had a car hit the 100k kms mark?


----------



## bhil

Carex said:


> Yes, the lesser know valley of Shangri La Dee Dah. Made famous during a Flintstones episode. Or was it Bugs Bunny? Either way, brilliant.


I'm pretty sure it was the Flintstones.


----------



## bhil

Found it:

_108. CAVE SCOUT JAMBOREE (P-108)
Written by Warren Foster, Rec 8-5-63, Air 1-30-64

Shangri-La-De-Da Valley, far from being the isolated vacation spot the Flintstones and Rubbles were promised, turns out to be the site of a huge gathering of boy scouts.
_


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> The blind man saw a hare.
> 
> The dumb man said, where?
> 
> The man with no legs ran and caught it.
> 
> And the naked man put it in his pocket.


For heaven sake will someone get that boy some clothes and make him WEAR them. Always with the bikinis or the nakedness. My EYES   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Don, I assume you would have told us, but has the new toy shown up today?


No, darn it, not yet. It left MacDoc's last Thursday so it should be any time now. Maybe later today!


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> For heaven sake will someone get that boy some clothes and make him WEAR them. Always with the bikinis or the nakedness. My EYES
> 
> Take care, Margaret


All right, that is enough. The thought of a bikini clad Sinc is enough to make me want to skip lunch. Of course, it's like a bad song, now I can't get it out of my head!!! Insanity will follow shortly.


----------



## Cameo

Carex said:


> Insanity will follow shortly.


Shortly? Jeez, you're slow - I'm already there!


----------



## MLeh

Please note the new sig .


----------



## Cameo

I did notice it - I like it.:clap:


----------



## MLeh

It's Pratchett, I should note ...


----------



## RevMatt

Of course it is. Who else?


----------



## Cameo

Elaine - you got me curious so I looked up quotes from Pratchett on the internet - pretty good - so I swiped one for awhile myself.


----------



## MLeh

Oh, now you need to READ Pratchett.


----------



## Cameo

I think I will - I have to go to the library tomorrow anyhow.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
No Cameo I haven't been away at least not too far. We have been real busy at the Cancer Society offices preparing for our "Fundraising Season". We had our kick-off for the Relay for Life, A workshop for the residential campaign fund raising and preparing for our annual daffodil sale campaign as well as volunteer recruitment and development. Not to mention all the meetings to attend. :greedy: 
I took today to read what I have missed since here last. (BTW, sorry to hear about your dog)

Good to see Carex back ... great pictures and a good looking family too.

Glad also to see Peter Scharman pop in for a quick visit. Also glad to see he hasn't completely lost his touch for the Whatzup Dachs Club. A little rusty perhaps, but understandable. Glad too that things have picked up for you too.:clap: 

I scored 20% on the geek test. Crikey ... I even failed at that:yikes: 

The predicted storm hasn't touched down yet, bet I guess it's still coming. You'll have to send back the snow-blower soon, Dr.G.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Oh, now you need to READ Pratchett.


I bought a couple of Pratchett books from Audible - it is Terry Pratchett you're talking about? - and it tried to listen to them, but I felt I might need to take a class first so I could understand what was going on.

Are there Cliff's notes for Pratchett? Can you clue me in?

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Can you clue me in?
> 
> Thanks, Margaret


All right, I'll try Margaret:


----------



## MLeh

Terry Pratchett, yes. And I don't know how to describe it, except as very similar to the humour in my house 24/7. Lots of word play, allusions. Whimsey. Bad puns. Satire. Parodies. And very VERY funny. There's a bit of a summary of the Discworld novels  here. 

My daughter loves his writing. She used this line in an essay she wrote on the history of the word 'spinster' for her creative writing class: "The days followed one another. They at first all tried to go at once, but eventually decided one at a time worked better." Pure Pratchett. 

Her computer is called Rincewind, and her external drive is The Luggage. My computer is dubbed Granny Weatherwax and my external drive is Magrat. 

My daughter says I embody Granny Weatherwax, because "being Good and Right doesn't make you Nice, and she isn't." (but I'm usually Right)


----------



## Dr.G.

"You have triggered something, though. Did Marc actually say that he has never had a car hit the 100k kms mark?" RevMatt, I have been driving since July, 1983. I have put apx. 40,000 on to the 6 cars we have owned in that timespan. The longest trip any of our cars took was from St.John's to Nova Scotia, with a ferry from Port aux Basques to North Sydney, NS. I walk or bike a lot, and now that I am a teleprofessor, I don't have to drive to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you will find that natural diets cause dogs to poop and pee less, strangely enough. There is less wasted in the foods they eat, and thus, with less fillers, there is less poop. As well, with dry commercial dog food, a dog has to drink more than they need to for normal health. 

All of our dogs are now on natural diets. Daisy and her sister had a litter about 10 days apart. The health and development of our six pups was much better than the litter her sister had 10 days later.

As for older dogs, especially those that are sick, there is less stress in eating and digesting their food. 

Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don's countdown begins with his next reply. Then, we should all go to Times Square and countdown from 10 as the ball drops. Just a thought.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Terry Pratchett, yes. And I don't know how to describe it, except as very similar to the humour in my house 24/7. Lots of word play, allusions. Whimsey. Bad puns. Satire. Parodies. And very VERY funny. There's a bit of a summary of the Discworld novels  here.


Thanks for that link - now I understand  I'm a huge fan of Douglas Adams, so these should be right up my alley!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

RevMatt. Note Bene. You asked someone to remind you when Part Two was going to be aired on Ideas about Tommy Douglas. It's tomorrow night. 

A deputy minister under Tommy Douglas was a patient in the hospital where I work. He only had good things to say about working under him.
Talking to people about their past lives keeps my job interesting. Even looked after one of the last remaining Chinese house boys as they were called. Oh, and a fellow who's first job at fourteen was down in the mines guiding the pit-ponies. Better stop or I'll be going down memory lane all day


----------



## nussajane

MLeh said:


> My daughter loves his writing. She used this line in an essay she wrote on the history of the word 'spinster' for her creative writing class: "The days followed one another. They at first all tried to go at once, but eventually decided one at a time worked better." Pure Pratchett.
> 
> Her computer is called Rincewind, and her external drive is The Luggage. My computer is dubbed Granny Weatherwax and my external drive is Magrat.
> 
> My daughter says I embody Granny Weatherwax, because "being Good and Right doesn't make you Nice, and she isn't." (but I'm usually Right)


I love word play. Those are very well done. In our house we have a tank of fish. One fish is called Kurt and the catfish is called Courtney because catfish live of the remains of other fish.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> RevMatt. Note Bene. You asked someone to remind you when Part Two was going to be aired on Ideas about Tommy Douglas. It's tomorrow night.


Nope. I'm watching part II right now on CBC Halifax. Don't wait until tomorrow or you will miss it!


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Nope. I'm watching part II right now on CBC Halifax. Don't wait until tomorrow or you will miss it!


Was talking about the show on the wireless Don


----------



## SINC

Ah, silly me.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Ah, silly me.


So where do you sit on a scale of one to ten?


----------



## Dr.G.

We await Don's words of wisdom with his 10,000th posting. Enlighten us, wise one.


----------



## winwintoo

Maybe he's waiting for us all to bang on our wine glasses with our forks?

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Well, here it is, time to hit the old "submit reply" button for the 10,000th time.

If correct, I believe I am the third to do so after Dr. G., and MacDoc on ehMacland. I am in stellar company, and it is humbling. I certainly never imagined the ride I was mounting when I signed on here February 16 of 2001.

I did not intend to make a spectacle of this post, nor will I, but I do this much so as not to disappoint The Shangri-la Clubhouse founder Marc, who seems to have a desire to make an occasion of it for whatever reason.

Although we have never met, Marc has become my friend. There, it was easier to say than I thought. One day before I leave this planet, I have promised myself I will shake his hand. That is a promise I intend to keep. I just hope he washes the Doxie drool off it before that happens.

There are others who I think about every single day, but I hesitate to even attempt to name them for fear I would miss just one. But they are each special people in their own way, and know who they are. The Shang Gang are special, but there are those who never darken our door that add to the experience that is ehMac.

And if people ever ask me what I remember most about my 10,000th post, it will be easy to answer.

I made it on my brand new MacIntel. A MacBook Pro and it feels as good as being a member of the ehMac community.

Thanks to each and every one of you for allowing me to be part of your lives. Please accept my gratitude to you all. :clap: 

If you will excuse me now, I'm gonna go have a quiet beer and reflect on my incredible luck in life.


----------



## Ena

The bagpiper is playing a lively reel....


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a fine way to celebrate a milestone. Kudos, mon frere.


----------



## Ariell

That was lovely SINC. Well done. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Cameo

Yaaayyyyy Don!!!!:clap: :clap:


----------



## RevMatt

Grats, Don!

And thanks for the reminder. I will be in yet another meeting until late tomorrow night, so I shall have to catch it in Don's timezone again. Or maybe even Elaine's.


----------



## Ena

Cheers Don! Eloquent post :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Great post, Don. 

And congratulations on hitting the 10K mark.


----------



## MLeh

Gee, Don, maybe you should become a writer or something .

As unsentimental as I am about round numbers, there is perhaps some merit to noting the passage of time, especially when done in such an eloquent manner.

I shall be away for a few days - a couple of days in Banff on business, and then off to warmer climes for a brief break. Catch you all in the 'spring'.

Oh, and happy 'Pi' day to everyone. (3.14) Combine your favourite math puzzle with howling at the full moon. It will be Fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Although we have never met, Marc has become my friend. There, it was easier to say than I thought. One day before I leave this planet, I have promised myself I will shake his hand. That is a promise I intend to keep. I just hope he washes the Doxie drool off it before that happens."

Merci, mon frere.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Happy Pi day, indeed. With luck, it will be a pie day, too . This is likely my only stop in until quite late this evening, so have a good day, everyone!


----------



## bhil

Morning all.

Don, congrats on 10000 posts! I think after reading that I better start working on what I'll say in my 10000th post. I'm a long ways away, but with the mark you just set, I just might need the time to come up with something suitable.


----------



## bhil

Ariell, welcome to the Shang! I hope you don't get scared off by the solemity and profoundness of Don's post, you just happened to pop in for the first time at a momentous occaision. The majority of our time here is dedicated to friends (more like family), frivolity, and fun. And every once in a while doxies . . . but Marc will have to fill you in on that.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Another chilly day in Alberta. What happened to spring?


----------



## Beej

Congratulations Sinc, sorry I missed the celebration. Happy 10010! I wonder what that says in binary?


----------



## Carex

Ya ya ya, nice post there Sinc. Now stop being all mushy and sentimental, my eyes are getting all watery and we can't have that now can we. 

Spring was stolen by a short, frumpy woman wearing spandex running shorts. 

Was there a full moon last night? My tongue feels a little fuzzy and I woke up next to the dogs on the floor this morning. Hope that doesn't mean I am in the doghouse again.


----------



## bhil

You just might very well be in the doghouse Carex, since I think the full moon isn't until tonight!


----------



## Carex

Accckkk. Hope I am not suffering from pre-mature alteration!!


----------



## Bolor

:clap: An appropriate post for #10,000. I laughed, I cried,:-( I wiped a tear too (I hope in a manly way  ) Congratulations. It is a milestone I doubt many of us will ever hit.

Don, I was going through my old pictures and I ran across that picture we talked about about 5000 posts ago. The one of a cloudless peak on Mount Robson. I wondered if you would like me to post it here or email it to you.


----------



## Cameo

This is kind of long but well worth the read. I don't know who wrote it, but
I just about cried here in the office reading it.

After 21 years of marriage, My wife wanted me to take another woman out to
dinner and a movie. She said, "I love you, but I know this other woman
loves you and would love to spend some time with you."

The other woman that my wife wanted me to visit was my MOTHER, who has been
a widow for 19 years, but the demands of my work and my three children had
made it possible to visit her only occasionally.

That night I called to invite her to go out for dinner and a movie. "What's
wrong, are you well," she asked? My mother is the type of woman who suspects
that a late night call or a surprise invitation is a sign of bad news.

"I thought that it would be pleasant to spend some time with you,"I
responded. "Just the two of us." She thought about it for a moment, and then
said, "I would like that very much."

That Friday after work, as I drove over to pick her up I was a bit nervous.
When I arrived at her house, I noticed that she, too, seemed to be nervous
about our date. She waited in the door with her coat on. She had curled her
hair and was wearing the dress that she had worn to celebrate her last
wedding anniversary.

She smiled from a face that was as radiant as an angel's. "I told my friends
that I was going to go out with my son, and they were impressed," she said,
as she got into the car. "They can't wait to hear about our meeting."

We went to a restaurant that, although not elegant, was very nice and cozy.
My mother took my arm as if she were the First Lady.

After we sat down, I had to read the menu. Her eyes could only read large
print. Half way through the entries, I lifted my eyes and saw Mom sitting
there staring at me. A nostalgic smile was on her lips. "It was I who used
to have to read the menu when you were small,"she said . "Then it's time
that you relax and let me return the favor," I responded.

During the dinner, we had an agreeable conversation nothing extraordinary
but catching up on recent events of each other's life. We talked so much
that we missed the movie.

As we arrived at her house later, she said, "I'll go out with you again, but
only if you let me invite you." I agreed.

"How was your dinner date?" asked my wife when I got home. "Very nice. Much
more so than I could have imagined," I answered.

A few days later, my mother died of a massive heart attack. It happened so
suddenly that I didn't have a chance to do anything for her.

Some time later, I received an envelope with a copy of a restaurant receipt
from the same place mother and I had dined. An attached note said: "I paid
this bill in advance. I wasn't sure that I could be there; but nevertheless,
I paid for two plates - one for you and the other for your wife. You will
never know what that night meant for me. I love you, son."

At that moment, I understood the importance of saying in time: "I LOVE YOU"
and to give our loved ones the time that they deserve.

Nothing in life is more important than your family. Give them the time they
deserve, because these things cannot be put off till "some other time."

Somebody said it takes about six weeks to get back to normal after you've
had a baby .... somebody doesn't know that once you're a mother, "normal" is
history.

Somebody said you learn how to be a mother by instinct .. somebody never
took a three-year-old shopping.

Somebody said being a mother is boring ...somebody never rode in a car
driven by a teenager with a driver's permit.

Somebody said if you're a "good" mother, your child will "turn out
good"....somebody thinks a child comes with directions and a guarantee.

Somebody said "good" mothers never raise their voices....somebody never came
out the back door just in time to see her child hit a golf ball through the
neighbor's kitchen window.

Somebody said you don't need an education to be a mother ..somebody never
helped a fourth grader with his math.

Somebody said you can't love the second child as much as you love the first
.... somebody doesn't have two children.

Somebody said a mother can find all the answers to her child-rearing
questions in the books.... somebody never had a child stuff beans up his
nose or in his ears.

Somebody said the hardest part of being a mother is labor and
delivery....somebody never watched her "baby" get on the bus for the first
day of kindergarten .. or on a plane headed for military "boot camp."

Somebody said a mother can do her job with her eyes closed and one hand tied
behind her back ...somebody never organized seven giggling Brownies to sell
cookies.

Somebody said a mother can stop worrying after her child gets
married....somebody doesn't know that marriage adds a new son or
daughter-in-law to a mother's heartstrings.

Somebody said a mother's job is done when her last child leaves
home....somebody never had grandchildren.

Somebody said your mother knows you love her, so you don't need to tell
her.... somebody isn't a mother.


----------



## Cameo

There are FIVE robins on the front yard here at work! YAAAAAAAAAAAYY!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, robins are truly a sign of spring here as well. Sadly, many perish in the blizzards of January, February and March, but those that do survive bring about a sign of impending spring. Another two months to go!!!


----------



## Carex

Cameo said:


> There are FIVE robins on the front yard here at work! YAAAAAAAAAAAYY!!!!


Unfortunately for us, robins never leave in the winter. They do tend to make more noise in the spring when they get all randy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, full moon tonight. I shall keep the doxies indoors until dawn. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Carex

I have already taken the precaution of locking myself in a small, windowless room away from family and friends. Our boxer is standing guard outside the door. She is the tenacious type that would never give up or leave her post.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, MP may be unable to bring a gun with a silver bullet to stop you, so your faithful boxer must stand guard with the courage of the Dachshund in her heart and soul. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Carex

MP and his gun lust scare me. The boxer will do her duty admirably. She can always call for backup if needed (we have a vicious cat that could probably take down a wild boar if called upon).


----------



## Ariell

bhil said:


> Ariell, welcome to the Shang! I hope you don't get scared off by the solemity and profoundness of Don's post, you just happened to pop in for the first time at a momentous occaision. The majority of our time here is dedicated to friends (more like family), frivolity, and fun. And every once in a while doxies . . . but Marc will have to fill you in on that.


Thanks Bhil!  I figured there must be alot of fun going on here. But I was also really touched by Sinc/Don's posting so wanted to say so. 10,000 posts, wow I can hardly even imagine! I'm just happy to have hit the magic number (30 it seems) to move beyond being a 'new neighbour'. But geez, between Sinc's posting and Cameo's I think I need to get some more tissues. :-( That last one had me bawling.


----------



## Cameo

Welcome Ariell. We are all family here and yes we do have a lot of fun.
We are here for a laugh or a shoulder, for advice and sharing, stuff and nonsense.
We don't always make much sense - but it is a great place to relax and de-stress
and all of the above. Sometimes we are profound, sometimes sane, sometimes
silly.............I think you get the picture. I hope you enjoy our company and stay awhile.


----------



## Carex

Think of it as a silly place to indulge in profound sanity.

Or a sane place to practice silly profundity.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Think of it as a silly place to indulge in profound sanity. Or a sane place to practice silly profundity." Very profound, Carex. On this night of the full moon, one might even say very profound. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> :clap: An appropriate post for #10,000. I laughed, I cried,:-( I wiped a tear too (I hope in a manly way  ) Congratulations. It is a milestone I doubt many of us will ever hit.
> 
> Don, I was going through my old pictures and I ran across that picture we talked about about 5000 posts ago. The one of a cloudless peak on Mount Robson. I wondered if you would like me to post it here or email it to you.


Wow, a 5,000 post old picture eh Bob!

Sure post it here for all to see and I can download it, I think.

If not I will let you know and you can e-mail it. Either way works for me.

And thanks to all for all the kind words. At least I think they were kind. And Elaine, I'm gonna take your advice and take a writing course. :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

Found this in a high school math book:

Dachshunds have been known to make a "bridge", with each doxie literally climbing up the back of the other doxie to reach a table top. 

This type of bridging of doxies led to the development of the Pythagorean Theorem.

The statement of the Theorem was discovered on a Babylonian tablet circa 1900-1600 B.C. Whether Pythagoras (c.560-c.480 B.C.) was the first to discover its proof can't be claimed with any degree of credibility. Euclid's (c 300 B.C.) Elements furnish the first and, later, the standard reference in Geometry. In fact Euclid supplied two very different proofs: the Proposition I.47 (First Book, Proposition 47) and VI.31. The Theorem is reversible which means that a triangle whose sides satisfy a2 + b2 = c2 is necessarily right angled. Euclid was the first (I.48) to mention and prove this fact, as he noted a "bridge of dachshunds" attempting to get to a scrap of meat on a table top. The floor and the table formed a right angle, and the "line of dachshunds" (i.e., the hypotenuse) was later measured by Euclid.

In algebraic terms, a2 + b2 = c2 where c is the hypotenuse while a and b are the sides of the triangle.

The theorem is of fundamental importance in the Euclidean Geometry where it serves as a basis for the definition of distance between two points.


----------



## Dr.G.

Found this from The Shang's post #10,000 --

"Post #10,000 is but a moment in time for all of us here in The Shang; another step on the Yellow Brick Road to Oz. What we have shared, only we know. What we have found and lost, this too, only we know. However, speaking from the heart, what I have personally gained from sharing a bit of my life with bits of your lives, only I know. In the words of Tiny Tim, 'God bless us, everyone'. Paix, mes cher amis."

We are truly blessed those of us who have shared a moment here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert Frost, in his "The Road Not Taken", might have been writing about many of us here in The Shang.

TWO roads diverged in a yellow wood, 
And sorry I could not travel both 
And be one traveler, long I stood 
And looked down one as far as I could 
To where it bent in the undergrowth; 

Then took the other, as just as fair, 
And having perhaps the better claim, 
Because it was grassy and wanted wear; 
Though as for that the passing there 
Had worn them really about the same, 

And both that morning equally lay 
In leaves no step had trodden black. 
Oh, I kept the first for another day! 
Yet knowing how way leads on to way, 
I doubted if I should ever come back. 

I shall be telling this with a sigh 
Somewhere ages and ages hence: 
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I— 
I took the one less traveled by, 
And that has made all the difference.


----------



## SINC

Well, I had a long and frustrating day, but I will save that story for another time. Although it is early, I am weary and I will have to be up early to file my column in the morning, so night all. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Carex

Long and frustrating perhaps, but didn't it involve a new MacBookPro! Surely that had a mitigating effect?


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. Missed the Tommy Douglas radio bit in almost every time zone. Listening BC time, in 3 minutes. Long day, much work, much meeting. Thanks for the Frost, Marc, but as I have 6+ hours of driving tomorrow, I am frankly hoping for no divergences in the road . 1 minute (plus time for the news) to Tommy now, and many posts to read.


----------



## Ena

Checking in from Mile Zero (West). I guess Carex's self-imposed solitary confinement is working as there are no unusual sounds coming from the direction of mountain pass north of here.


----------



## MLeh

A quick wave hello from Canmore. Today was one of those business travel days that one looks back on and calls 'an adventure'. (among the joys: one cancelled flight, the replacement flight ended up going back to the gate for some maintenance, and I picked a car that doesn't have CRUISE CONTROL. D'oh! I'm firmly of the belief that cars without cruise should be banned in Alberta. At least from car rental places.) 

But I survived it all and now I'm safely enscounced in my lovely little B&B bedroom, drinking a whiskey, hoping for a good sleep followed in the morning by the good other 'b', and then another full day of work in Banff. I hope my flight tomorrow night doesn't get cancelled, as it is the last of the day.

Night all.


----------



## RevMatt

Night, all. Dream no little dreams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served for those of you up with the sun. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and thanks for the fresh coffee, Marc. It will get me going to do a last minute rewrite on this weeks columns. I shall return when they are filed. Have a great day all!


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Is there any Bolor Special ready? (Or is it called Bob Special now?) After a few nice days out last week, the chilly mornings this week seem worse than they actually are.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, it is still the Bolor Special. It was trademarked at The Bolor Special from Bolivian Beans and Bavarian Chocolate. One cup coming up.


----------



## bhil

Thanks Marc, it will really hit the spot this morning.


----------



## Bolor

Here are the pictures I promised. They are of a cloudless Mount Robson. I had to scan them from the negatives as they were printed on the textured finished paper of days of yore. Great to hide fingerprints but lousy to scan. These were taken on a moving train in 1974.


----------



## Bolor

Now I can have the last dregs of the Bolor Special. I'll join bhil if he'll let me


----------



## Carex

Coffee is fine for me. Any small children missing this morning??


----------



## bhil

Bob, I'd be glad to have you join me. I made sure to leave enough Bolor Special in the pot just in case someone wanted to join me.


----------



## bhil

Carex, I didn't notice any small children gone, but one of my daughters dolls is missing. Do you happen to have a plastic-like taste in your mouth this morning?


----------



## Bolor

http://www.timminstimes.com/story.php?id=218173
Some of you may be interested in this article.
I know that Carex may well be


----------



## SINC

Interesting Bob, in that your local newspaper is now owned by the same company I served as COO of for a dozen years until 2001.


----------



## Carex

Yup, I will be interested in that for sure and particpating again along with my 6 year old who has attended every year since it started here. 

Our team theme this year will be Hatfields and McCoys, with everyone going hillbilly and occupying facing verandas and fueding all night long. Should be a hoot.


----------



## Bolor

That's one thing that amazed me about the Relay. People sure do get together to celebrate and have a really good time doing it. It's people like you, Carex that help us keep things going.

Thanks


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, that paper started out as a locally owned weekly with two or three people running it. It w s bought out by the current owner and now it is published three times weekly. They report only on local events and will go to almost any group to tell their side of the story. I know when we at the Cancer Society contact them, they respond right away.


----------



## Bolor

Our other local paper is owned by Osprey and we will two or three pages of local news. But in their defense, they will cover us every time as well.


----------



## Cameo

I participated as a volunteer photographer for the relay for life a couple of years ago. I had a great time and was pleased to find that the photos I had taken came out very well. I told them to call me if they ever wanted a volunteer again


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, those are great pics. Fresh Bolor Special for you, NOT dregs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of relays --

March 15, 2006
CBS SportsLine.com wire reports 

NOME, Alaska -- Jeff King won his fourth Iditarod under a full moon early Wednesday morning with what he called the best sled dog team he's ever had, finishing the 1,100-mile race in nine days, 11 hours and 11 minutes. 

King's team loped down Nome's main street shortly after 1 a.m. local time Wednesday as hundreds of residents cheered as he went under the burled arch. His finish was momentarily disrupted by a crazed WereDoxie from BC who dashed in front of his sled and yelled "Sic semper tyrannis" ("Thus always to tyrants"). It should be noted that Jeff King's winning sled dog team of 16 included four dachshunds.


----------



## Ena

Ahhhhh! Workshoes are off and have a cuppa at my elbow. Sun is out and birds are chirping. Good to get home after a busy day at work. Won't go into details so as not to upset Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, yes, these are the quiet times of Life that we need to enjoy. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Ahhhhh! Workshoes are off and have a cuppa at my elbow. Sun is out and birds are chirping. Good to get home after a busy day at work. Won't go into details so as not to upset Margaret


I, on the other hand, am enjoying a "glassa"!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a "glassa" wawa. Good for you. Water is very heart-smart.


----------



## RevMatt

Didn't have time to check in this morning. My alarm clock slept in slightly, so I was late for my scheduled 6am departure. Blizzards made me later yet. C'est la vie. Back home tonight, but doing exactly the same drive again tomorrow. 12 hours in two days. Not quite like a road-trip schedule, but then I had to spend the inbetween time today at a budget meeting, so that's extra pain 

Been buzzing mentally all day about the Tommy thing on Ideas last night.


----------



## SINC

Matt, I always hated budget meetings. Wrangling over fiction was my description. It's all a guess, but finance guys make out like it is gospel, if you can pardon the pun.

I used to love it when they fell flat on their butts. "I told you so" was my rallying cry the next year! 

Marc, it was a bit stronger that water.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'M GLAD YOU'RE IN MY DASH

"I read of a man 
who stood to speak at the funeral of a friend.
He referred to the dates on her tombstone,
From the beginning...to the end.

He noted that first came her date of birth
And spoke the following date with tears,
But he said what mattered most of all
Was the dash between those years.

(1934 - 2005)

For that dash represents all the time
That she spent alive on earth...
And now only those who loved her,
Know what that little line is worth.

For it matters not, how much we own;
The cars...the house...the cash,
What matters is how we live and love
And how we spend our dash.

So think about this long and hard...
Are there things you'd like to change ?
For you never know how much time is left,
That can still be rearranged.

If we could just slow down enough
To consider what's true and real,
And always try to understand
The way other people feel

And be less quick to anger,
And show appreciation more
And love the people in our lives
Like we've never loved before.

If we treat each other with respect,
And more often wear a smile..
Remembering that this special dash
Might only last a little while.

So, when your eulogy's being read
With your life's actions to rehash...
Would you be proud of the things they say
About how you spent your dash ?"

Laugh long, live long. Yesterday is history ... Tomorrow is a mystery ... Today is a gift.


----------



## RevMatt

SINC, what makes this budgetting particularly distasteful, is that because of arcane church mechanics, we were today doing the budget for 2007. It will be approved in May of this year. Of course, there are no 2006 numbers to use for reference, so we have to go with the 2005 ones. Try looking at utility or insurance prices for 2005 and using those to project the cost for 2007...

stupid, stupid, stupid system.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> SINC, what makes this budgetting particularly distasteful, is that because of arcane church mechanics, we were today doing the budget for 2007. It will be approved in May of this year. Of course, there are no 2006 numbers to use for reference, so we have to go with the 2005 ones. Try looking at utility or insurance prices for 2005 and using those to project the cost for 2007...
> 
> stupid, stupid, stupid system.


Been there far too many times. Our company always budgeted in June of the current year for the next year, so we had only 5 months actual numbers of the current year to use to project the full 12 months of the next year.

Accountants theory was that if you were 95% or 115% to budget at the end of five months, that figure should hold true for the balance for the current year. Idiots. Many times that 115% fell to 89% by actual year end and thus the next year was 30% too high

Gets my BP high just thinking about the waste of time it all was.


----------



## Ena

Wawa? It's in Ontario!


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Wawa? It's in Ontario!


Yeah, yeah, the big goose and all!


----------



## RevMatt

Been there many times! Not really any other options if one is driving out west, after all. Wawa is a stop over point. Cheap hotels, good greasy spoon


----------



## MLeh

greetings from random wifi-ness at the Calgary airport as I wait (at 8:40 pm) for my 10:10 flight. yay. At least the flights are leaving now (having been delayed due to fog). 

Matt: I hate budget meetings, but really... is projecting for 2007 any more of a crap shoot than any other budgetary prognositication? (I mean ... really?)


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Ahhhhh! Workshoes are off and have a cuppa at my elbow. Sun is out and birds are chirping. Good to get home after a busy day at work. Won't go into details so as not to upset Margaret


Oh dear - Well I've had a good day, so I'm glad you kept all that out of here, but sorry you had to go through it. I can imagine  

I just got home from teaching a beading class. The students were eager and we all had fun, but I'm not sure how much they learned  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

You people whining about budget meetings HAH! You should try working in the IT department with programmers you've never met, using software that hasn't been decided on, hardware that hasn't been picked, requirments that haven't been specified, and you're supposed to come up with an estimate of how long the project will take. "Just give us a ballpark" but somehow that "ballpark" gets written in stone.

My stock answer was always 8 man years or 5 woman years. They would huff and snort and go find somebody else to do the project    

The funny thing was most projects did take 8 man years to complete no matter what you knew going in. Maybe it was the 5 woman years that got them all upset  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Now Don.

We all know that you really don't have 10,000 posts.

We have to do some math here. We have to subtract all of the animated gif posts - approximately 5000, political rants approximately 1000 and 3 bikini pictures.

So that would be 3997 posts.

Keep trying. You'll get there some day. 

Seriously though, congratulations on hitting this milestone my friend.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> and 3 bikini pictures.


Again with the bikini pictures. Some of us are trying to forget   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Again with the bikini pictures. Some of us are trying to forget
> 
> Margaret


Careful now, I'm still awake and could post a "reminder"!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's about an hour ago. Fresh tea and coffee is ready for anyone who so desires. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Just popped in for a glass of OJ, but it is a tad early to remain vertical. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Seems as if someone is up really early.


----------



## SINC

Yes, I awoke pretty dry and needed something to wet my whistle, so to speak, but it was to early to remain up. I got up again at 5:50, my usual time.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Warren, I don't think it is right to disqualify 3 of Don's posts because they had "the bikini" in them. We should probably disqualify at least 100 posts for each time he posted the picture, maybe 200.


----------



## SINC

I should explain that I awoke curious as to whether or not my new MacBook Pro had fully synced with my .Mac iDisk and placed a copy on the HD.

Since I have so many photos stored there and linked here, it takes about 4 hours to do that so I let it run all night.

The auto screen dim feature did its job, even though it was plugged in to the AC outlet and was as dim as it would go when I checked it. The backlit keyboard is another feature I like so one does not have to turn on anything but a night light to use the laptop to post.

I continue to be amazed by the speed of this machine. It boots up in about 20 seconds and pages literally "snap" on the screen when surfing. I made a back up copy of a new movie I bought yesterday for the motor home, a process which usually takes and hour and a half, in just 23 minutes.

I am sure I will discover other things about it as I go along.

I was frustrated with it a couple of days back when I continued to have kernel panics and unexplained behaviour and it was very unstable. Turns out it was a mismatched set of one gigabyte RAM sticks, so MacDoc sent me two replacements which I installed yesterday and now all is well.

I said goodbye to my 12" Powerbook yesterday as well when I shipped it off to MacDoc as a trade on this new one. To be honest, I don't know how I ever put up with the 12" screen. This 15" has nearly twice the real estate and is fantastic for viewing a movie or for my other favourite passtime, playing Tiger Woods new golf game. I am coming very adept at golfing with the track pad. I had always used a mouse on the 12", but decided to learn with only the track pad this time.

Speaking of the track pad, I did not understand why it is twice as wide as the others I have seen, until I read that the extra width allows for scrolling, simply by using two fingers at once placed about and inch apart, another nice new feature.

If anyone is considering a move to upgrade, I can highly recommend this machine, but keep in mind one loses "Classic" altogether by doing so.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> You people whining about budget meetings HAH! You should try working in the IT department with programmers you've never met, using software that hasn't been decided on, hardware that hasn't been picked, requirments that haven't been specified, and you're supposed to come up with an estimate of how long the project will take. "Just give us a ballpark" but somehow that "ballpark" gets written in stone.
> 
> My stock answer was always 8 man years or 5 woman years. They would huff and snort and go find somebody else to do the project
> 
> The funny thing was most projects did take 8 man years to complete no matter what you knew going in. Maybe it was the 5 woman years that got them all upset
> 
> Take care, Margaret


You're lucky Margaret, they at least went away in a huff.  We once wuoted 2 years (for 4 people) for a project. Management came back and said OK, but you have to do it in 1 year, tried forcing people to work overtime without being paid, and then fired people when the project wasn't done on time.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Morning all. Warren, I don't think it is right to disqualify 3 of Don's posts because they had "the bikini" in them. We should probably disqualify at least 100 posts for each time he posted the picture, maybe 200.


Ah yes, the S & W gong show strikes again!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, kudos on your new arrival into the family.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> You're lucky Margaret, they at least went away in a huff. We once wuoted 2 years (for 4 people) for a project. Management came back and said OK, but you have to do it in 1 year, tried forcing people to work overtime without being paid, and then fired people when the project wasn't done on time.


Some day we'll meet and you'll understand why they went away in a huff - I can be very persuasive when I want to be.

You know the guy in the Dilbert cartoons that wanders around carrying his coffee cup and seemingly doing nothing? Well, he is really quite devious, appearing to be a non-starter, but in fact, he's found a way to only work on projects he's interested in    

I invented that thousand-mile stare after a few years of trying to unravel the spaghetti code produced by the people who were trying to tell me what to do next.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Long and frustrating perhaps, but didn't it involve a new MacBookPro! Surely that had a mitigating effect?


Actually, it did so involve the MBP. See my post of earlier this morning.


----------



## bhil

Don, when I won my Xbox 360 the first thing I did was go out and buy Tiger Woods 2006. It's a fantastic game (about hte only sports game I will play), I just wish I had more time to play it.

The track pad technology is derived from a company (formerly called Fingerworks) that Apple bought out. They developed a zero-force keyboard (no keys, you just had to lightly touch the surface) with what they called "multi-touch technology." If one finger was tapped on the keyboard it was typing a key. If two fingers were used to slide on the keyboard (with your right hand) you were moving your mouse, if you used your left you were selecting text. If three fingers were slid, you were click-and-dragging. From there it went into recognizing programmable gestures. If you say pinched your forefinger and thumb together, it was Cut, if you spread them apart it was paste. There were hundreds of gestures. I owned one of the keyboards and eventually got rid of it when the company I work for wouldn't let me use it on there coroporate computers because it was a security risk (yes it was just a keyboard). I look forward to the day when Apple incorporates more of this technology into there products.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Sinc, that paper started out as a locally owned weekly with two or three people running it. It w s bought out by the current owner and now it is published three times weekly. They report only on local events and will go to almost any group to tell their side of the story. I know when we at the Cancer Society contact them, they respond right away.


Glad to hear that Bob, as I was still at the helm when we bought that one. I landed in Timmins and drove to Kap in January in the process of completing that deal.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, I hope when you were in Timmins it was in summer and not like today ... wind chill -20 or colder depending on the wind gusts.

The guy that started that paper is now a city councillor and and thinks that the taxpayers are a bottomless well of money.

I'm also glad you got your MacBook working properly. Getting a new computer is an exciting time but also time consuming getting it set up the way you want. I have been using OSX exclusively now ever since Tiger came out. I don't even have classic installed with Tiger. I have another hard drive that has Panther and Classic installed "just in case"


----------



## SINC

Bob, my trip to Timmins and Kap was in January and it was damn cold. -42 comes to mind.

And yes, I too keep Classic with Tiger on my eMac, just in case.


----------



## Carex

Just checking in and looking for coffee and muffins. Seems the morning crowd has pilfered them all again. A long day yesterday that didn't allow me to stop by. I don't want everyone to think I disappeared again. Although absence does make the heart grow fonder which I think is a type of fungus.


----------



## Beej

Good morningish everyone. My pile of work reading is intimidating so I'll use some time on ehmac reading. Even though it doesn't shrink the work pile, it's more fun and I hear various foods are served here.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Just checking in and looking for coffee and muffins. Seems the morning crowd has pilfered them all again." Carex, you know that we keep your treats in the cabinet marked "Carex Cache".

Beej, what sorts of foods did you have in mind today?


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> "Just checking in and looking for coffee and muffins. Seems the morning crowd has pilfered them all again." Carex, you know that we keep your treats in the cabinet marked "Carex Cache".
> 
> Beej, what sorts of foods did you have in mind today?


I think someone has been fiddling with the cabinet lately. Yesterday, when I checked it, the word "cache" had been changed to "cash". Upon opening, I was showered by twenty dollar bills. There were no muffins, just $3,436,220.00 in 'cash' and a note asking me to "Keep it safe". Strangely, the note was signed by a J. Jinglestars. 

Very inconvenient when all you really want to find are muffins.


----------



## Beej

Some good brain food for reading. Nachos with cheese and beef sound about right. Crudite for colour.


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> Some good brain food for reading. Nachos with cheese and beef sound about right. Crudite for colour.


I had some good brain food for beading for breakfast - Nachos and cheese with some very good guacomole.

Now that the kids have left home, I can make my own rules and eat whatever I want for breakfast   

Carex, I was wondering where I left that bag of money - maybe the doxies could bring it this way for me?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

Nice try Margaret. But the name J. Jinglestars does not appear anywhere in your signature or your handle. I suppose I shall just put it in the bank and let it collect interest. *Sigh*. Always giving, never taking.*





*Sinc, 2004


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Nice try Margaret. But the name J. Jinglestars does not appear anywhere in your signature or your handle. I suppose I shall just put it in the bank and let it collect interest. *Sigh*. Alway giving, never taking.


Hey, that'll be 25 cents for using MY line!


----------



## Carex

Sorry, can't afford it.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Sorry, can't afford it.


How about dime then?


----------



## Carex

How about your name in the credits?


----------



## Cameo

Putting the money in the bank is good and fine - but where did the muffins go?

Wish me luck - I finally found a bank that said they would consolidate my debt - I have an appointment this afternoon to take care of the paperwork. I will celebrate once papers are signed. My son finally received a cheque from EI after two months so he is back into contributing towards finances and he may be back to work soon too. Things finally seen to be going in the right direction!


----------



## Bolor

One of the things I noticed about you Cameo is you always seem to think positively. This character trait will stand you in good stead. Of course with all the "shangers" pulling for you, how can you lose?


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, I feel good vibrations from you bank appointment, good luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you may use all of us a character referernce for your bank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the $3,436,220.00 in 'cash' and the note for you to "Keep it safe" was signed by Jason Jinglestars. We raised that money for the School Lunch Association here in ehMacLand, as well as to help fund the homeless shelter and the shelter for abused women and children. JJ is learning disabled in spelling, as I am, but while he has dysgraphia he does not suffer from discalculia. Thus, he is great with numbers. We were going to use that money to purchase a short-term $5 million dollar T-Bill. I am glad you have this money safely in your possession. No one would attack a WereDoxie.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks everyone. I think this will work - I can prove my assets AND my bills.
What more could they want?

I try to be positive and I think that generally I am, but I do get down. And when I do, I have found that dropping in here has been a great help. So, you are correct - I can't lose, cause as long as you have family and friends then there really isn't anything else of real importance anyhow.


----------



## bhil

Good luck at the bank Jeanne!


----------



## Carex

I am living Cameo's signature. 

How can you purchase a $5M T Bill with only $3.5M? Obviously something is up and still no muffins.


----------



## Sonal

Good luck Jeanne.

But you are right--you have nothing to lose. You can always find a way to make up any lost money. You can never find a way to make up lost time--especially with friends and family. 

So spend time freely and let the money problems work itself out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the muffins are there in the cabinet labeled "The Carex Cache". They are all fresh with the little sprinkles that you crave.

T-Bill are in denominations of $5000, $50,000, $500,000, $5 million, etc. You buy them at a discount to their face value and then cash them in within a certain time-frame for their face value.

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The Senate approved Thursday a $781 billion increase in U.S. borrowing authority aimed at averting a possible government default on debt this month.

The Senate voted 52-48 to raise the federal debt limit to $8.965 trillion. The measure, the fourth time the cap has been raised since 2002, now goes to President Bush for signing into law.


----------



## Beej

Urghh, numbers and government actions...
must
hug
doxie.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Carex, the muffins are there in the cabinet labeled "The Carex Cache". They are all fresh with the little sprinkles that you crave.
> 
> T-Bill are in denominations of $5000, $50,000, $500,000, $5 million, etc. You buy them at a discount to their face value and then cash them in within a certain time-frame for their face value.
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The Senate approved Thursday a $781 billion increase in U.S. borrowing authority aimed at averting a possible government default on debt this month.
> 
> The Senate voted 52-48 to raise the federal debt limit to $8.965 trillion. The measure, the fourth time the cap has been raised since 2002, now goes to President Bush for signing into law.


Ahh, found them. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. 

Those debt number are unfathomable. Where does that put them in the long run? Will there be a creek but no paddle?


----------



## Dr.G.

From CNN Business:

What would you do with a trillion?

To burn through that much money, a person would have to spend over $35 million a day, for life.
March 16, 2006: 1:21 PM EST


WASHINGTON (Reuters) - For those who struggle to balance their checkbooks every month, it might be difficult to comprehend Thursday's vote by the U.S. Senate to raise the government debt limit to nearly $9 trillion.

After all, how much is a trillion?

It's the number one followed by 12 zeros. But that doesn't explain how the federal government could need to pass a law enabling it to borrow up to $8.965 trillion.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, I hope it went as you hoped at the bank this afternoon.

Eyes are beginning to glaze over already at the mention of money and numbers. Am doing income tax this weekend. 

Looks like the union I belong to has reached a tentative agreement with Prov. Gov't. Some highlights:

The proposed four-year contract provides average compensation increases of 10.8 per cent. 
Wage increases will range from 8.5 to 32 per cent over the life of the agreement.
Workers will receive a $3,700 early signing bonus


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I used Intuit's "Quicktax" for my income tax and it was worth every penny. Somehow, it found and extra $800+ in tax refunds (who knew that doxie puppies qualify as dependents???), and I was able to file online. Thus, my refund should come by early April rather than June, which was the case when I mailed it in to CRA. Just a thought.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I used 'Quicktax' for quite a few years then switched to Ufile online as it was way cheaper. I just checked and there is an online version this year at Intuit for $9.95. Ufile's price is $14.95. Always looking for ways to save a few shillings; it's in my genes


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Always looking for ways to save a few shillings; it's in my genes


Yep, it's just like most people don't know that diahrrea is hereditary.

It runs in your jeans!


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Yep, it's just like most people don't know that diahrrea is hereditary. It runs in your jeans!


LOL!!! That was funny and ironic too as I have IBS and wear jeans most of the time.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> LOL!!! That was funny and ironic too as I have IBS and wear jeans most of the time.


Whoa!

WAAAAAAAY too much information! :lmao:


----------



## RevMatt

Sure, sure. I arrive just in time for the poo jokes.

Evening, all. Didn't have time to check in this morning, as my alarm clock actually slept in. Almost made me late for my meeting . 1120 kms in 2 days. Well, actually the same 560 kms, four times.  See why I find it so hard to believe that you have never had a car that cleared 100k, Marc?
Glad these two days are behind me. Only 200-250 driving tomorrow, just a little family outing. hrm. And then to the office and back in the afternoon. That's another 84. I think I'll just stop counting...


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I tried UFile this year for the first time, but I did not like the way it worked for a return for myself and my wife, so I exchanged it for QuickTax, which I used last year. The finding of the $800+ for the same info put into the program paid for itself and then some.

I HATE doing my income tax, in that I personally know people who use legal loopholes to pay less tax than I do, even though they earn over 10 times what I do. Actually, our one legitimate "loophole" is not being used, in that we have a registered kennel and could claim expenses since we are earning income from the sale of the dogs, and it is VERY expensive to raise dogs, even those being sold for over a thousand dollars each. It is a money losing venture.


----------



## Cameo

It's Time To Celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ena

Yay Cameo! I heard you all the way out here. It couldn't have happened to a nicer person


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> It's Time To Celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!


You got your deal at the bank? Right? Yippie!


----------



## Cameo

Wah-ho
Wah-ho
Wah-ho


Celebration good times, come on
It's a celebration
Celebration good times, come on
Let's celebrate


There's a party goin' on right here
A celebration to last throughout the years
So bring your good times and your laughter too
We're gonna celebrate your party wlth you
Come on now
(Celebration)
Let's all celebrate and have a good time
(Celebration)
We're gonna celebrate and have a good time

[CHORUS:]
It's time to come together
It's up to you, what's your pleasure
Everyone around the world, come on

Wah-ho
It's a celebration
Wah-ho

4x:] We're gonna have a good time tonight
Let's celebrate, it's all right

wah-ho
Wah-ho

Celebration good times, come on
(Let's celebrate)
Ohh ohh
Celebration good times, come on
(It's a celebration)
Celebration good times, come on
(Let's celebrate)
Come on and celebrate tonight
'Cos everything's gonna be all right
Let's celebrate


----------



## Cameo

Yessir! Came from the bank holding three large cheques and went straight out and
paid off my debt. Well, I still have debt but now there is only one payment to make a month and that is just over half of what I was paying out. Things are looking up!!!!!!


----------



## Cameo

Yahoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

Okay, I guess I had better calm down abit if I want to be able to sleep tonight.

Thank you for the kind worlds Ann and Don. I have tried hard for almost a year
to make this happen. I was out of work for a year and then two of my kids turned
18 so there is a loss of a large amount of money, rent goes up - so it really was
tough to catch up and support the 4 of us


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Jeanne. The system works.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, I was so happy when I read your post I actually got a lump in my throat. You have worked so hard and so long and you are so deserving that I am bursting with pride for you tonight. 

Gracie indeed! Marc knew this all along and he never wavered in his support for you every single night.

Life is grand when it all turns out so right for good people.

Take a bow Shangers, you all pulled together to help make this happen!

Yippity do dah!


----------



## Dr.G.

As we approach the start of yet another baseball season, how I long to hear these words once again.....

http://www.baseballhalloffame.org/exhibits/online_exhibits/1951/sounds/thomson_sound.mp3

For the record, this is my earliest real memory, a few days before my 3rd birthday.


----------



## bhil

Good job Jeanne! I was paying bills online and thought I would take a moment to check in and I'm glad I did, good news can make everyone happy, even with the "crappy" conversation Don and Ann were having.


----------



## bhil

In other news someone in Regina won the $14 million 6/49 jackpot last night. It wasn't me, so I won't be sponsoring the Shang get together yet, but I've got my fingers crossed for Margaret.

Anyways, like always, there's work to be done. See you all in the morning.


----------



## RevMatt

Yay, Jeanne! Well done! You have, in fact, inspired me to talk to my wife about whether we ought to do a similar thing. I didn't think it ever actually worked in real life...


----------



## SINC

Well, time to bid all good night. Besides I only have 3% left on my battery. Am calibrating it according to the instruction manual. Best for long life for your battery they say, so now it will sleep, nearly dead overnight, then recharge.

Odd way to do it, but hey. whatever works.


----------



## Sonal

You know it's funny, but when Ann said that it couldn't have happened to a nicer person I thought about it for a while... Nope, can't think of a nicer person. 

Congratulations Jeanne. Glad to hear that things are looking up.


----------



## Ena

I apologise to one and all for my lapse in my usual decorum tonight. Could blame Don for starting it all but I won't!  Not my style.

Better mood now as my income tax return was sent down the tubes/Netfile a few minutes ago. Detest paperwork like that and had trouble finding out what to do about Box 42. Getting a refund. Yay! 

Good night everyone.


----------



## Canuckmakem

Ena said:


> LOL!!! That was funny and ironic too as I have IBS and wear jeans most of the time.


ME TOO!!!! Its good to share.... although you can keep IBS... I hate having it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all, from a snowy St.John's. Coffee and tea are now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy St.Patrick's Day to all of you out there of Irish-descent. It was 29 years ago today when I first came to St.John's for my interview at Memorial University.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> In other news someone in Regina won the $14 million 6/49 jackpot last night. It wasn't me, so I won't be sponsoring the Shang get together yet, but I've got my fingers crossed for Margaret.
> 
> Anyways, like always, there's work to be done. See you all in the morning.


Nope wasn't me either. I got to the mall about 20 minutes too late to buy a ticket.  

Glad to see things are looking up for Jeanne! Way to go!

I'm up early, got some new ideas I have to get busy and work on. I watched that inventors show on tv last night and once again I'm inspired  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## RevMatt

A glorious good mornin' to y'all!


----------



## Cameo

I was so anxious to log in here and say thank you everyone for the kind words that I kept typing in good morning in the login! I am on the work computer so I don't save my login.
I am on such a high this morning that my dentist appointment (cause I now have benefits too) can'tbring me down. It is soooooo wonderful to be able to share with everyone here y joy's, that I don't know what words to use! Thank you. 
(And thank you for your patience with my woes too)


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we are going to have to tie a few doxies on to your feet to keep you grounded. If going to the dentist does not phase you, you are experiencing a natural high. Kudos on your good fortune (pardon the pun). Sincerely, it could not have happened to a nicer or more deserving person.


----------



## Beej

Cameo said:


> I was so anxious to log in here and say thank you everyone for the kind words that I kept typing in good morning in the login! I am on the work computer so I don't save my login.
> I am on such a high this morning that my dentist appointment (cause I now have benefits too) can'tbring me down. It is soooooo wonderful to be able to share with everyone here y joy's, that I don't know what words to use! Thank you.
> (And thank you for your patience with my woes too)


Congratulations on things lining up favourably. I don't know you well, but it's always good to see someone keeping it together and even benefiting from their efforts.


----------



## bhil

Good morning and Happy St Patty's Day to all! It's a blustery morning out here, but at least its Friday.


----------



## SINC

Top O' The Morning Ta Ya All!


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange, but while I am not Irish, I always liked to go to see the St. Patrick's Day Parade in New York City when I was in high school.


----------



## Bolor

Congrats Jeanne. See what happens when the positive vibes from the shangers pull together? We are all so happy that things went well for you.
BTW if you want to come to Timmins on June 19th to shoot our relay you are more than welcome the pay is lousy but the benefits are great


----------



## winwintoo

Have I suddenly gone colour blind?

Oh yeah, it's St. Patrick's day isn't it   

Busy day here, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

St.Patrick's Day is a provincial holiday here in NL.


----------



## Cameo

I'd love to see Timmins, the north is such beautiful country. I have driven through Kenora to Thunder Bay and Sault Ste Marie and I have land in Muskoka (bush I should say). 19TH? How long a drive is it from Kitchener ON?


----------



## Carex

I can't take all the green!!

Congratulations Cameo. Don't spend it all in one place


----------



## Ena

Good morning all. Thanks for the reminder your 'high'ness Jeanne that I need to phone to dentist for a check-up. 
Quiet day off for me except for bathing the dog after a 'taxing' day yesterday. 
Ducking out now to avoid the tomatoes being lobbed my way after those bad puns


----------



## Carex

Fire one!! Foomp! 

Did I get ya?


----------



## bhil

Carex said:


> I can't take all the green!!...


Have you thought about changing your avatar then?


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> Fire one!! Foomp! Did I get ya?


Good aim! Tomato sauce simmering on stove now


----------



## bhil

Ann, I'm curious, was Carex flinging green tomatoes?


----------



## Dr.G.

I can only imagine what you people shall start throwing on National Snow Shovel Day (March 18th), International Anvil Day (March 19th) and April Fools Day on April 3rd.


----------



## Ena

bhil said:


> Ann, I'm curious, was Carex flinging green tomatoes?


No, he kept those for himself.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> I can only imagine what you people shall start throwing on National Snow Shovel Day (March 18th), International Anvil Day (March 19th) and April Fools Day on April 3rd.


Good questions. On National Snow Shovel Day (which is not celebrated in coastal BC), we throw apple crumble. For International Anvil Day, as always, paper airplanes and on April Fools Day on April 3rd, cow patties.


----------



## Carex

bhil said:


> Have you thought about changing your avatar then?


Hey, I was green first.


----------



## Ena

Here in Victoria, the day after Labour Day is CCF Day or Camera Can't Focus Day. Cameras belonging to tourists mysteriously no longer work properly after that day so the crowds thin out until the following spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

On National Snow Shovel Day (March 18th) here in St.John's, we throw away all of the broken shovels that could not take the strain of all of our snow over the winter. They are replaced with new shovels that should get us through the next two months of winter. We have a great "Midnight Madness" night at Canadian Tire between the 18th and the 19th.

I don't participate in International Anvil Day, or April Fools Day on April 3rd because it is against my religion to partake in such celebrations this close to Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, my wife is on her way to Victoria from a conference in Vancouver. Her sister has a home there and she will spend a sunny warm weekend before returning home to St.John's on Monday.


----------



## Carex

Good luck with the sunny warm weekend thing. Tell her to bring her umbrella


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine predicted for Victoria on Sat. and Sun. Snow predicted for St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

I know that Victoria has billions of flowers blooming now, but we here in St.John's have a crocus or two up from the warm 16C weather we had in mid-Jan. Of course, the two crocus that I had come up are not under a mound of snow almost 10 feet high.


----------



## Cameo

Sheesh, Carex could you please not throw them at the window? Makes a real mess out there.

We have sunshine here though still a little cold. Not bad though and hopefully improving.

Hard time concentrating on work. The girl I replaced came in with her baby
- she is returning this summer but I have already been assured that I am staying on as well. She is a nice lady and I will be able to work with her.


----------



## bhil

Well, it's about that time of the week again. This weekend is dedicated to finishing up with the old house (cleaning,etc)instead of work on the new house, but work is work. Have a good weekend everyone and I'll see you on Monday.


----------



## Cameo

Good Luck with the finishing up Sean. You will be glad to have everything done with both houses.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have good news, bad news, and good news to report.

The first bit of good news is that the government of NL is finally going to do something about the possibility of a pandemic caused by the "bird flu". This will include a self-contained underground bunker for a chosen group of people. 

The first bit of bad news is that I am not on the list of people who will be granted entry into this "safe haven".

The second bit of good news is that all of our doxies have been granted admission into this bunker. They shall provide the support/defense team needed to keep the likes of me out. Seems as if members of the Royal Newfoundland Constabulary and the RCMP have expressed being concern over the possibility of having to prevent people from entering the bunker should they get through the first three levels of security (which is fashioned around the gold storage facility in Fort Knox, KY). People have qualms about forcing people back outside in a pandemic, but doxies have no such concerns. Thus, while I might be outside sick and dying, I shall know that the Fearsome Foursome Teams, I and II, will be standing on guard to preserve civilization as we know it here in NL.


----------



## Sonal

Well, I have at last done it and called about becoming a volunteer adult literacy tutor. The program sounds interesting--it's very goal-oriented--so hopefully, I will pass my interview next week. 

Marc, any ideas what challenges I might come across? I have no experience in this kind of tutoring.


----------



## Beej

Happy weekend everyone. Good luck on Saturday morning.


----------



## Carex

Well who made the list then Dr. G? I think you could sneak past the doxies if you tried hard enough.


----------



## winwintoo

This is what passes for excitement in my life - 

The kids are out of school today to I was taking my young grandson to a movie. Got to the theatre and the sign on the door said it opened at 6 p.m. - the internet said 1:15, but undeterred, we had lunch and then made other plans. 

Off to another mall we went so Kenzie could buy a bead kit to make his Mom a birthday gift. When we got to the bead store, the young clerk was changing a light bulb and the buld broke. Blood all over. She insisted she was all right, but I offered to help her put a bandage on which finally made her remover the paper towel she had wrapped around it. Well, I'm not a doctor but I have raised a couple of kids and that was not a one bandaid deal, so another lady and I put our collective feet down and sent the poor girl off to the medical clinic located further down the mall. 

So there we were - both of us have lots of experience BUYING things in the bead store, but neither of us have ever sold a thing in our lives!

And the store got real busy.

The guy in the knife store next door realized something was wrong and kept looking in the door at us - he has knives and big swords and so on so the beads were safe LOL

Then somebody wanted to BUY something! And it couldn't be just a sack full of beads - even I could figure that out. No it had to be a vintage Beany Baby - Yikes.

Anyway, the girl finally came back from the doctor - good thing she went, there was glass embedded in the cut and it required freezing to get it out.

Could my life be more boring?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

I'm finally at the point where the green is getting uncomfortable. Maybe something about it not matching the rest of the colour scheme, or that it's darkly reminiscent of Chirstmas colours, but it has got to go. Unless, of course, it gets better with beer.


----------



## SINC

Jusssht a minnuute, yep, itsh betr wth beer!


----------



## Beej

Sinc, you are now appropriately marinated to participate in the many interesting threads outside the Shang. You may require quick breaks in the Shang, but you are undoubtably in the right state for exoShang interaction. I will be there as soon as I can count how many I've had or, more accurately, as soon as I decide that such as task is herculean. 

Yep, I'm toast. I can tell by the academispeak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Sonal. I am a pro bono volunteer for an ABE Level I adult literacy program here in St.John's. Some of the class notes from this course might be of help. This was the web supported course before I converted it into a WebCT web course. I can't give you access to that course, or any of my other six web courses, but it is best if you just ask me specific questions as they come up. Good luck.

http://www.ucs.mun.ca/~glassman/ed3040.html

Check out the various Class Notes


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the Premier's inner circle of advisors created the list. My one chance is if the doxies turn on their controllers. Thus, if someone is needed to control them, I could control Team I and my wife could control Team II. We shall see. If a badger or a wolverine cannot slip past a doxie, no human has a chance.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. Glad you folks are enjoying the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Matt. Of course, it is 11PM here in St.John's, so we have an hour to go before morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Connecticut Huskies beat the Albany (NY) Great Danes 72-59 in their round of the NCAA Tournament.


----------



## SINC

I am too busy enjoying a game of Tiger Woods PGA Golf to join in the festivities this evening. (I'm practicing 'cause a friend is coming over to play a round of golf this evening. )


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, have you ever played snow golf with orange colored golf balls? No sand traps or ponds to worry about if your ball strays off the fairway.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, have you ever played snow golf with orange colored golf balls? No sand traps or ponds to worry about if your ball strays off the fairway.


Yep, been there, done that. Played golf at midnight with balls that lit up and glowed when you hit them.

Oddly enough I scored lower on those two occasions than I ever id on a regular golf course.


----------



## Dr.G.

Never played midnight golf. Did walk around the Augusta National Club fairways, the Taj Mahal of golf courses in the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Coffee and tea are ready here in a cold but sunny -3C St.John's morning.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all and thanks for the brew Marc. We got quite a dump of snow overnight and it is forecast to continue all day long. Time to have breakfast and shovel, then shovel again later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

How I know that feeling, Don. Still, it is actually good exercise if one cares for his/her back and heart. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

I only do about 20% of the total, that being the back two driveways and the rear walk from the heated stand alone garage.

My wife does the front double driveway in front of the double garage and the front and side walks, the rear patio and then the 270 feet of public walks that surround our corner lot.

I guess we should remember there will be no posting tomorrow. I will likely hang out in the ehMac chat room. I assume you have iChat too do you Marc? Might see you there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, hopefully the snow will not be wet, which is the "heart-breaker" in more ways than one. 

No, no iChat pour moi.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, no iChat = upgrade time. 

And the snow is light and fluffy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Huge snowflakes are falling. This is how even flurries (which equals 3-5 inches of snow) adds to the total amount of snow on the ground. It is not difficult to shovel, but it is a pain to see the sun take one inch of snow only to be followed by day in and day out of gain a few inches at a time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clicked on my name for some reason to see the following: "Total Posts: 16,862 (10.00 posts per day)" I would have thought that I posted more than 10 times a day. Such is Life here in ehMacLand.


----------



## SINC

Mine is 5.44 per day.


----------



## Ena

Marc, your wife will be getting a lovely clear day here. No umbrella required despite what the weather widget on my desktop is saying about rain. It's sunny and 5 or 40 degrees at the moment.


----------



## Carex

No clouds. A little cool. It feels quite strange. What does one do on a day like this? Go outside without a raincoat?


----------



## Cameo

We aren't posting tomorrow?


----------



## SINC

No one is posting tomorrow Jeanne. Did you miss this:

http://www.ehmac.ca/announcement.php?f=8


----------



## Carex

At least there was an announcement this time. Other upgrades have come as a surprise (at least to me) and have often been accompanied by a few days of downtime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I was just talking to my wife and she says the weather is grand.


----------



## Cameo

Yup - I had missed it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Everytime there is a change of servers I wonder if The Shang will suffer the same fate as The Monster Thread........and that was only 53 pages long. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Then we have to back it up!
Or the Mayor does.

We could boycott Ehmac if it doesn't.
We could sick the doxies on him
or Carex when the full moon comes up.

We could let loose MacNutts Salmon tipped missles!

We could..............

hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, or we could be thankful for all the memories and friendships shared here in The Shang. I could always start a Cafe Chez Marc thread.........or Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies thread. Still, we are here now, and have been for nearly the past two years. I think we should have a gala gathering of the clan on our second birthday of The Shang in April.


----------



## Ena

Marc, those names in case a new thread has to be started sound way better than The Shang Mark II. Or should that be Marc II


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, if I had to choose a name, I would select The Lost Horizon Inn, where friendships for life form (pardon my alliteration).


----------



## Bolor

Jeanne, it's about an eight hour drive to toronto and another two to Kitchener and if you like to stop a lot like I do, it'll be more like twelve. Do not confuse our landscape like that of Kenora or Thunder Bay. We have prime moose pasture in our area that breed black flies large enough that they take a chunk out of you then sit in a tree to eat it. 
Oh yeah, and lots 'n lots of bush with no civilization for miles. But come on up anyway. we have the Shania Twain centre where you can see all her used costumes


----------



## RevMatt

G'day, all. An interesting, if tiring day all around. Hrm. News. Umm, we have actually won a battle with a utility! Well, my wife fought it. But we all benefit  They admitted they overcharged us drastically, and reworked the bill. No apology gift or anything, but then Enbridge has no competition, so that is not surprising . At least they conceded the fight relatively easily. Apparently they never got around to actually taking a reading when we moved out of the old place, just guessed, and then lied and said they had. So we drove all the way back there on Friday (had other things to do, too, so it made the trip worthwhile) and took a reading ourselves, which, despite other people having been in the house for three weeks, is still LESS than what our last bill said. Yay for us for using so much less than the average in a month 

Also, the mac tech here has agreed to some creative financing, so he will install a used screen in my iBook this week coming some time, and hopefully that will solve that problem, and I can be back up and running.

Which is good, in that something is really not right with this desktop, but I am hopeful that once the iBook is here and I can back up data and have something to work on, I can make this one better with a fresh OS and some TLC.

Had a lunch thingy at one of my new churches today, and learned that the minister and his family get to eat free here. That was a happy thing . 'twas good food, too.

My wife had a good job interview today, and may have a very part-time job by Monday. Assuming it doesn't raise our income enough to bump us into a new category in terms of baby bonus and the other gov't assistance programs, we will actually be making financial progress for once. Not unrelated to that, we found a cheap daycare to send our daughter to, at least for a little bit each week. Good for her, and lets my wife work, or look for a real job.

So, mostly goodish developments. My mood is not that great, but meh. I'll take victories where I can get them


----------



## SINC

Tiny steps Rev, baby steps. One day at a time. You know the drill.


----------



## RevMatt

aye, that I do, that I do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, carpe diem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch tomorrow as usual, even if ehMacLand is down....server wise. Of course, if The Shang is lost in the transition, meet me at the corner of Walk and Don't Walk, just outside of the Cafe Chez Marc. I'll be the one with all of the doxies looking for a new place to call home. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## RevMatt

These quotes are cheering me up. It is quite a collection of funny, witty, pithy, deep and true sayings, and all of the above with "sadly" in front. Good read.


(Got my new sig from there)


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, a unique array of quotes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, all. See you (I hope) in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Night, Marc. Sleep well, and hopefully we shall all be back together before the withdrawl causes permanent harm


----------



## SINC

Well it is time to pull the pin and call it a night.

Since we cannot post tomorrow, I will see those of you who have iChat in the ehMac Chat room.

For those who are not sure, it is easy.

Launch iChat, click file, select "go to chat", type ehMac in the window and select "go".

See you there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess we are still alive her in The Shang. Bruch is now being served.


----------



## RevMatt

More than a little early for brunch. But then all the heathens here sleep in on Sundays, so it should be about right by the time they all stumble in 

Morning, everyone


----------



## SINC

Well, Here I am stumbling in! Morning to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, stumble over for a fine homemade brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Are we on the new server yet?


----------



## SINC

I would doubt we are on a new server yet, although one would have thought that we would have been started by now.

Perhaps they found a way to make the transfer without disturbing the posting function?


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe we are in the Twilight Zone, that "in-between" region between sleeping and consciousness. Let's see what the sign post up ahead says.


----------



## SINC

Well if posting does cease any time soon, for those who are in need of posting and not aware of it, there is always MacDoc's Magicland:

http://www.macmagic.ca/cgi-local/ultimatebb.cgi


----------



## SINC

Well, time to grab a coffee and read the morning papers. Maybe even check my lotto numbers.

Later if there is still posting allowed . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see, mon frere. Later.........


----------



## SINC

Well the papers have been read and I didn't win the lotto. 

It just occurred to me that the new server is located in California if I recall correctly, so perhaps that is why the later start to the process, as even now it is only 6:36 a.m. there?


----------



## Dr.G.

California? Interesting.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, I seem to recall reading that, is it Electric Kitten than hosts ehMac now, is based in California. I could be wrong, but I am pretty sure I read that somewhere along the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, southern California is about as far as you can get from NL within the US.


----------



## Carex

I guess we're still not posting eh?

I'm bringing homemade waffles to the brunch. 

Twilight Zone indeed.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> I guess we're still not posting eh?
> 
> I'm bringing homemade waffles to the brunch.
> 
> Twilight Zone indeed.


If this one gets through it would seem to be that way.


----------



## Bolor

hi all, just checking


----------



## Bolor

hmmm. seems to be working


----------



## Bolor

we must have replied at the same time Sinc


----------



## Bolor

I'll have some of those waffles and a cuppa Bolor Special ... yummmm


----------



## Ena

Thanks for the hearty brunch. In respect to the church service under way across the street I'm waiting until it's finished before I cut the grass. That's my excuse anyway

Wonder how many of our posts are read by Homeland Security.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> In respect to the church service under way across the street I'm waiting until it's finished before I cut the grass. That's my excuse anyway


Yeah sure, rub it in while we are under 25 cm of the white stuff.


----------



## Ena

Don, if it makes you feel any better, the grass is really long and wet so I'll have to rear-bag it. Bag is going to be heavy after a few swathes.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wonder how many of our posts are read by Homeland Security." Of the 15,305, only 13,1313 have been read. Any posting with the word "doxie" is immediately flagged, or at least so I am told.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mowing one's lawn in March is not something one even contemplates here in St.John's. Wondering where to place the next 25-50cm snowstorm snow is a real consideration until late May.


----------



## SINC

Well, I wish mowing my lawn was my problem. My problem is I can't find my lawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have the same problem. Each winter I take some pictures of the doxies up about 5-10 feet off the ground on top of the snow that covers our front lawn. I tire of these pictures because I know how long it will take for this snow to melt.


----------



## Beej

Twilight Zone Shang seems similar to normal Shang. Very suspicious. All the people even seem the same. I can hear the music already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess The Shang has survived the change of servers. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

As always, fresh tea and coffee, along with an assortment of baked goodies, are ready for your enjoyment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Subject: The Whale - A beautiful Story

If you read the front page story of the SF Chronicle on Thursday, Dec 14, 2005, you would have read about a female humpback whale who had become entangled in a spider web of crab traps and lines.

She was weighted down by hundreds of pounds of traps that caused her to struggle to stay afloat. She also had hundreds of yards of line rope wrapped around her body, her tail, her torso, a line tugging in her mouth.

A fisherman spotted her just east of the Farralone Islands (outside the Golden Gate) and radioed an environmental group for help. Within a few hours, the rescue team arrived and determined that she was so bad off, the only way to save her was to dive in and untangle her -- a very dangerous proposition. One slap of the tail could kill a rescuer. They worked for hours with curved knives and eventually freed her.

When she was free, the divers say she swam in what seemed like joyous circles. She then came back to each and every diver, one at a time, and nudged them, pushed them gently around-she thanked them. Some said it was the most incredibly beautiful experience of their lives.
The guy who cut the rope out of her mouth says her eye was following him the whole time, and he will never be the same.

May you, and all those you love, be so blessed and fortunate----to be surrounded by people who will help you get untangled from the things that are binding you. And, may you always know the joy of giving and receiving gratitude. I pass this on to you, my friends, in the same spirit.


----------



## Beej

It's good to have the Shang back. Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej. Tea? Coffee?? Play with the doxies while you relax???


----------



## Beej

Coffee please. Just one doxie today, I'm still waking up.
How's the Rock?


----------



## Dr.G.

One coffee........one doxie..........take your pick of the litter.

http://www.geocities.com/wiretap_1/HarbourDeepFarm.html

A cold 2C here in St.John's this morning, with snow on the way.


----------



## Beej

Disgustingly cute for a Monday morning.  I'll take the one on the left, please.
Which ISP is nfld.com?


----------



## Ena

Yay! Back from the TARDIS like day yesterday. (Doctor Who) Can't stay as I have to go to work but had to check that all is as it should be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, that doxie on the left is Casey. nfld.com is Compusult, I believe.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Good to see that the Shang survived the upgrade on the weekend. It was a bad weekend for news as I heard from several friends who had long term relationships come to an end.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, having gone through one divorce, I am able to say that I have been happily married for 10 1/2 years. So, there is life after relationship breakups. Have faith, mon ami.


----------



## bhil

Being happily married myself, I offered them much the same advice, with the addition that there is someone out there for everyone, this just meant the person they were with wasn't the right one, but the next one just may very well be.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, sound advice.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI -- Sinc and RevMatt are having problems logging in to ehMacLand. Don sends his regards and wishes us well.


----------



## bhil

I thought it seemed empty in here today. I hope Don and Matt will be able to join us again soon.


----------



## Cameo

Helloooooooooooooo.

How is everyone? Sunny but cool here. We can see our lawns but they are
hard as a rock still.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy 2C here in St.John's. Lawns may be viewed here as well........by those with X-ray vision that can see through 1-2 meters of snow. Still, today IS the first day of Spring.


----------



## Carex

Maybe everyone is still in twilight zone mode??

I may have story to relate to the group (it will be good therapy) along the lines of the subject that bhil raised above. 

Keep the faith.


----------



## SINC

I am at the shop and I can access thing just fine, so my IP is blocked.

Grrrr.


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> I am at the shop and I can access thing just fine, so my IP is blocked.
> 
> Grrrr.


'Bout time they started weeding out some of the riff raff around here


----------



## SINC

First good news I've had today. It works in the local, so I'm havin' a cold pint to cool me down.

Go figure, I can access ehMac from everywhere BUT home.

I am on wireless here too, just like home. Very strange problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the main thing is that you are back with us, albeit in a modified form. A day without Don is down and done.


----------



## SINC

Yep, and the beer is good too after a long hard day!


----------



## Beej

As long as you don't require that we refer to you as The Don, things seem to be in balance.

By the way, I should be in Edmonton (to be confirmed soon) May 5 and 6 (plus pieces of 4 and 7); are you up for an agreeable discussion of how we disagree?

Note: References to said meeting would have to be vetted through the appropriate committee before submission to the Shang. Wouldn't want to give RevMatt any more material than he needs if we ever meet.


----------



## SINC

Be my pleasure to agree to disagree, but only over a beer!


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Be my pleasure to agree to disagree, but only over a beer!


Just one? I'll have to reconsider...


----------



## SINC

No Silly, one for me to agree, one for you to disagree, one for you to agree, one for me to disagree, repeat.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> No Silly, one for me to agree, one for you to disagree, one for you to agree, one for me to disagree, repeat.


We'll have to pick some fairly contentious topics. I have a few in mind. Go Flames, Go!


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> We'll have to pick some fairly contentious topics. I have a few in mind. Go Flames, Go!


Agreed, that's two beers, don't give hoot about hockey.


----------



## SINC

Yahoooo!

I'm home and after deleting the cookies and signing back in, I have returned on the eMac. I'm off to try the MacBook Pro.


----------



## SINC

Yep, works here on the MacBook Pro too.

Nice to be back to normal.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Yep, works here on the MacBook Pro too. Nice to be back to normal.


Welcome back! All is forgiven


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren G. Harding, who became president in 1920, called for a "return to normalcy". Sadly, at the time, there was no such word, in that what he wanted to say was a "return to normality". Since then, nothing has been normal.

Welcome back, Don.


----------



## SINC

Gosh, with all the nice welcome words, I may just have to leave again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just wait until you enter the Cafe Chez Marc tomorrow morning and see the welcome you get from the doxies.


----------



## SINC

I bet that's because they miss their "Mom", non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, their mom is right here. As well, Deborah brought back the doxie pup that she brought out to a potential buyer in BC. So, now we have four adult doxies and four pups. Two "Fearsome Foursome" Attack Squads.


----------



## SINC

Gee Marc, you mean to tell me someone did not want that cute little guy? Wish I had room for him.


----------



## SINC

Time to say good night folks. Want to watch a one hour documentary and perhaps have a tea and dessert. 'til the morrow.


----------



## Ena

Hope the doxie patrol is on stand-by for search and rescue. Margaret hasn't been able to find her way back to ehMac yet.

Good night and hug the one you're with


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. The sun is not yet up, but the doxies are, so it's time to get them fed. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, she felt that he was too small. Our doxies are not fully grown until after they are a year old. Our puppies will be five months old at the end of March. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I shall send out the two teams of "The Fearsome Foursome" in search of Margaret. As out motto goes, "We stand on guard for thee" and "Semper fidelis"......"Forever faithful".


----------



## RevMatt

YAY! I finally made it back in. I was starting to get the shakes, dontcha know. 'course, it didn't work half an hour ago when I had time to catch up before getting ready to go to the office 

I shall read quickly. Very glad to be back, though, and to hear that most others made it. Hopefully Margaret's issues shall also be sorted this morning.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. For a minute there, I thought I was going to have the same problem as yesterday. When I launched Safari to get here, it opened instantly, but the spinning "gear" stayed on screen for about 45 seconds before the ehMac home page appeared. And here I thought this server would be faster.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Glad to see people are making it back, now I wonder where Margaret is?


----------



## SINC

All together now:

Maaaaaaarrrrrrgggggaaaaarrrrreeeeeettttt! Where are you?


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Don, their mom is right here. As well, Deborah brought back the doxie pup that she brought out to a potential buyer in BC. So, now we have four adult doxies and four pups. Two "Fearsome Foursome" Attack Squads.


Marc, is there any market for older doxies, or do they have to be sold as pups? Is the second Fearsome Foursome a permanent edition to the family now, or is there still a chance to sell some?


----------



## bhil

Don, if I call that loud, Margaret should be able to hear me. I don't know exactly where she lives, but from the few posts where she has alluded to her apartment, I would have to guess that she can't live more than a few blocks from where I work. Here it goes:

Maaaaaaarrrrrrgggggaaaaarrrrreeeeeettttt! Where are you?


----------



## SINC

Attaboy Sean, that ought to get her attention.


----------



## Cameo

Maaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! We miss you.
Where are you? 

Two voices are better than one.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, actually, many people prefer to buy show quality dogs once they are 1 year old. This way, you may bypass the puppy stage, the pup grows up with its mom (and dad in our case, along with an aunt and uncle), is housetrained, and has been shown already as a puppy. You know the show quality of look and temperment when they are one year old. So, we now have two show quality pups (Rosie and Casey), and two house pet quality doxie pups (Huck and Gus -- they are not show quality because it does not look as if both of their testicles have not fully descended as a pair, thus making them non-show dogs).


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, that's more information than I needed.


----------



## Carex

I wonder if there is an underground "One Testicle" dog show club?


----------



## Beej

Really? I've never wondered that.


----------



## Carex

It comes up all the time in conversation. Especially if you have a one-nutter.


----------



## SINC

I don't want nuttin' to do with it.


----------



## bhil

I'm almost sorry I asked the question, things are getting kind of nutty around here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, they have two testicles, but they have not descended into the scrotum. Thus, they are ineligible to be shown under American, Canandian and British Kennel Club regulations. They can still father puppies, but they would never have an AKC,CKC or BKC Championship distinction.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, according to my wife, this is the fear of all breeders who get male dogs. Would you believe that my wife would like to breed Daisy, the mother of the pups, to a dog who have been dead for over 3 years??? Frozen sperm and artificial insemination..........the wave of the future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Veterinarian medicine comes to the Shang. What next??? Linguistics? Existentialism?? New York City baseball trivia???


----------



## Beej

I vote for economics. Was this a vote? If not, I vote for more votes.


----------



## Carex

I vote for everything BUT economics, if there is a vote. I would even vote for liver over economics. 

Beej, have you read Freakonomics and if so, what did you think about it?


----------



## winwintoo

Oh dear. What a time to pop in here. Testicles, economics, freaks - at least nothing has changed   

And yes Sean, I did hear you hollering - I live 2 long blocks from your office!

For some reason the name servers that AccessComm is using haven't been updated, so I "borrowed" somebody else's so I could get back in here. I'll have to remember to go back and delete them in a few days 'cause I think these borrowed ones caused me problems once before.

Anyway, here I am.

I missed you all, but I managed to get a lot done while it was quite.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Margaret. You are just in time for our daily discussion on the training of doxies. Tomorrow's discussion shall be on the grooming of doxies. Thursday and Friday's discussions shall be about something or other, most likely non-doxie related. Good to have you back.


----------



## winwintoo

Glad to be back Marc!

As I was catching up, I was reminded of a former (40+ yo female) boss at my last job who came to my office to cry on my shoulder because her favorite uncle was entering hospital for cancer surgery specific to males. She said that another colleague had shared with her that he was a survivor of the same surgery and the good news was that an otherwise healthy male could function well with the one remaining body part.

I could tell she was mistified so I probed until I got to the heart of her confusion. Finally she said "I didn't know men had two of them."

I hope that will end the genitalia discussion here now.

And Sean, I'm sure you will have many amusing hours looking at the women in your building, wondering who it was     

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, an interesting story. We have not gotten into the male anatomy, but rather, focused mainly upon the regulations pertaining to suitability for show dogs based on their "parts".


----------



## Dr.G.

Mon, 20 Mar 2006 17:01:00 EST 
CBC News
A $150,000 grant to study the mating habits of flying squirrels should be stopped in mid-flight, Ontario Conservative Leader John Tory says. 

The provincial government recently committed to fund the Laurentian University study, which will examine the effects of global warming on the procreation of northern flying squirrels.
____________________________________________

See, we are not the only ones discussing animals and aspects of their mating.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, an interesting story. We have not gotten into the male anatomy, but rather, focused mainly upon the regulations pertaining to suitability for show dogs based on their "parts".


I know but your discussion reminded me ............. oh never mind   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Darn, howdy "part"ner will never be the same to me again now.


----------



## Beej

Carex said:


> Beej, have you read Freakonomics and if so, what did you think about it?


An easy read and useful just to think about things in a different way. It's not really about the conclusions; it's more about the approach. 

The book is a little bit light for hardcover pricing, but with a heavy discount or in soft-cover I'd highly recommend it. Also, if you just like quirky ways of looking at a variety of things (abortion and crime, children's names, pools versus guns in the home, etc...) then I'd even recommend it at full price.

Consider that this is coming from someone who voted for economics.


----------



## Dr.G.

I had to cram from the 1,397 page "Anatomy and Physiology of the Dachshund", by Herr Fritz Weinermeister, as well as 863 page text, "The History of the Dachshund from 1503 to the Present", by Prof. Mildew Slazwow, to pass the test my wife was to give to prosepective doxie owners of our pups. I also had to take a 3 hour psychological exam to prove I am emotionally fit enough to help raise and care for dachshunds. We were going to give everyone these three tests, but since I just barely passed, we decided against this route.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Veterinarian medicine comes to the Shang. What next??? Linguistics? Existentialism?? New York City baseball trivia???


Semiotics anyone? Umberto Eco is my dream dinner date  

Actually, the most complicated thing I'm going to do tonight is make some lemon curd for part of a birthday gift for a good friend. I'm sure there will be some left so I'll bring it for Sonal and anyone else who would like it. Lovely stuff spread thickly on a piece of French bread.


----------



## Beej

Throw in some bacon and beef and I'm there!


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a load of lemon tarts and some herbal tea and decaf coffee if anyone wants any.

Re the "bacon and beef", if you want some Beej before I give it to the dogs, you are welcome. It is beef from Sask. from organically raised herds, as is the bacon from the hogs. Thus, no steroids or other chemicals to taint the meat.


----------



## SINC

It would seem we have yet another quiet night going on. Oh well, I do have that other movie I wanted to see. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

See you all, in a virtual sense, tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

SINC, get back here!  That Don, always wandering off just before I wander in...

Anywho, good evening to you all. A successful day of work. And my daughter's swimming lesson went so well that we all trucked off to the pool this evening. Tomorrow is my weekend, and we shall go skating tomorrow. Well, my wife will skate somewhat, and I will keep my shoes on so as to hold my daughter. Given that I am a horrible skater, this is an excellent arrangement as far as I am concerned.

The highlight of my day was being taken out to lunch so that one of the members of my congregation could fill me in on what parts of the recent history he thought I needed to know . Was good food, good conversation, and good beer. And he paid.  I miss beer....

Right. Off to catch up on the other threads.

OH! and I forgot to say that I was glad you found your way in, Margaret!


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> SINC, get back here!  That Don, always wandering off just before I wander in...


OK smarty pants, I'm back. Now what?


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> OH! and I forgot to say that I was glad you found your way in, Margaret!


Thanks Matt. I was a bit confused there for a while but I was able to email Ann who told me that others were having the same problem and it finally dawned on me that the name servers might be the problem.

So did you hear any juicy gossip about your congregation? 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

I heard MUCH juicy gossip. It was, as I said, a good conversation . It's always a challenge in the early days to sort out the group dynamics as quickly as possible, so as to not inadvertently step in something. But I've also already had a couple of people come to me for counselling, so I must have made a good first impression. 

SINC, since you weren't here, I went over to the Magic board and read that enormous thread about the US economy crashing. Or most of it. I now have an enormous headache.


----------



## RevMatt

Right, tea made from good water*, I'm going to read a little and go to bed. So, good night, everyone!

My office and the church it is in, while recently hooked up to proper city sewers, is not at this time on proper city water. It has a very high mineral content, that leaves an oily looking film on top of the tea, and lots of crud in the mug. Hardly appetising. The other church has very high sulfer content in the water, so I think I've still got the best option...


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> Glad to be back Marc!
> 
> As I was catching up, I was reminded of a former (40+ yo female) boss at my last job who came to my office to cry on my shoulder because her favorite uncle was entering hospital for cancer surgery specific to males. She said that another colleague had shared with her that he was a survivor of the same surgery and the good news was that an otherwise healthy male could function well with the one remaining body part.
> 
> I could tell she was mistified so I probed until I got to the heart of her confusion. Finally she said "I didn't know men had two of them."
> 
> I hope that will end the genitalia discussion here now.
> 
> And Sean, I'm sure you will have many amusing hours looking at the women in your building, wondering who it was
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I think she needs to get out more often. Or at least turn on the lights.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's at 615AM. Coffee and tea are now being served.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Sleepless night. Grumpy and tired. Hope y'all are more well rested than I.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. I'm not sure about me being more well rested, but possibly less grumpy after I get some coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, Beej, I am not sure if decaf would be your best bet this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Boy do I need a coffee. Got to file the column this morning, so later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

No decaf for you, Sinc. Strong and black is the order of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CNN. Another Doxie Rescue Squad success story --

"A family that disappeared more than two weeks ago after leaving for a short trip in an RV has been found alive in a remote area of southwestern Oregon. Two adults were found after they left the RV, which had gotten stuck in snow, to seek help. Hours later, rescuers located the others and they were reunited."


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> ...And Sean, I'm sure you will have many amusing hours looking at the women in your building, wondering who it was
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I now wish I worked over at head office, so I could try and figure it out.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It was a good night last night as our daughter actually slept through the night. She has been having frequent wakings since we moved into the new house, and we aren't sure if it was caused by the move, the switch to a "big-girl" bed which happened shortly before we moved, or her two year molars coming in. We're keeping our fingers crossed for a repeat performance tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, this is a major milestone. While there may be setbacks, the end is in sight. At some point, you shall not be allowed in her bedroom.


----------



## winwintoo

Sean, I also need to warn you, that there's about a 3 week respite between when she sleeps through the night and when you start staying up all night wondering why she isn't home YET!   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I did not want to worry bhil about this reality.


----------



## bhil

Margaret, that was why I was thinking of locking her in her bedroom until she was about 19.  I know that's not going to be a reality though, so I'm thinking of getting into polyphasic sleeping so that I'll be awake most of the night anyways. At least that way I won't be losing sleep, just worrying.


----------



## winwintoo

Or you could do what I did. Most schools print a "phone book" of students - at least they did when my kids were that age. I told them if they weren't home at the appointed hour, I was going to go down the school phone book starting at the "A's" and keep calling until I found them.

And my kids, by that age, knew I would do it.

'Course, I had backup. Their Dad, who didn't live with us by this time, drove a truck for a living and rode a BIG Harley for recreation and NOBODY messed with him. He didn't like me, but he would still back me up.

Who am I kidding. Lock her in her room.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, stress is the leading cause of sleep loss. Good luck trying to maintain a balance between these two entities.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> bhil, this is a major milestone. While there may be setbacks, the end is in sight. At some point, you shall not be allowed in her bedroom.


I think when she reaches the stage of not wanting me in her room, I'll start reminding her of all the times she wanted me to stay in her room at night when she went to sleep, and then tell her that I'm going to start making it up to her.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, that logic did not work on my son. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## bhil

Well, I do have a bit of time to work out that strategy yet, so I'll try not to get ahead of myself. Right now I'll work more on getting her sleeping consistently through the night. With a little over a month left until the next baby comes, it would be nice to have at least one sleeping through the night.


----------



## RevMatt

That's precisely why there isn't a second one on the way here yet


----------



## bhil

Don't wait too long Matt, it's better to have them closer together and "get it all over with" rather than dragging it out. And by that I'm referring to the non-sleeping, teething, screaming, crying, dirty diaper stuff, not the fun stuff liek first words, having them say I love you, etc.


----------



## SINC

Sean, I notice in another thread you mentioned you would like to set up a video chat sometime, but have never done it.

Now that I have the MacBook Pro, I too have the ability to set one up but have never tried it either.

If you ever get the urge to experiment, let me know. That way with us both being newbies to the area, we can embarrass each other and have fun instead of trying it with an experienced video chat user. I am listed under the user name "plmnice" on iChat. (That by the way is the license plate on my 49 Meteor.)


----------



## bhil

That sounds like a great idea Don. Do you know if it's required to have an active .Mac account for iChat? I know it requires a .Mac email address, and I have one from my free trial, but I never did purchase a full account.


----------



## SINC

Sean, I am not sure, but I do have an active .Mac account.


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> Sean, I notice in another thread you mentioned you would like to set up a video chat sometime, but have never done it.
> 
> Now that I have the MacBook Pro, I too have the ability to set one up but have never tried it either.
> 
> If you ever get the urge to experiment, let me know. That way with us both being newbies to the area, we can embarrass each other and have fun instead of trying it with an experienced video chat user. I am listed under the user name "plmnice" on iChat. (That by the way is the license plate on my 49 Meteor.)


Sinc, I've got you on my address list at home so if you want to give it a shot some evening, give me a dingle. We do it all the time with family and it is wonderful.

You can get the 60 day trial, iChat account with out paying or get an AIM name, which is also free.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Sinc, I've got you on my address list at home so if you want to give it a shot some evening, give me a dingle. We do it all the time with family and it is wonderful.
> 
> You can get the 60 day trial, iChat account with out paying or get an AIM name, which is also free.


I do have a full .Mac account, but not sure how I give you a "dingle"?

Is that on iChat, or are you meaning the phone?


----------



## Carex

on iChat. If you are logged on, and your camera is on and I am logged on (to iChat) we will be able to see each others availability status.


----------



## Cameo

And does your wife know you're "available"???? :heybaby:


----------



## Carex

Perhaps.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> on iChat. If you are logged on, and your camera is on and I am logged on (to iChat) we will be able to see each others availability status.


OK, now I understand. Now if I only knew your iChat "handle" so I could ID you?

If I ever did know, I forget.


----------



## Cameo

:lmao:


----------



## Cameo

tsk tsk. Naughty boy!


----------



## Carex

Brian's Mother: He's not the Messiah. He's a very naughty boy!


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> Sinc, I've got you on my address list at home so if you want to give it a shot some evening, give me a dingle.



Have fun you two and don't forget to floss your teeth beforehand


----------



## SINC

Sheesh Ann, you don't think I'm gonna smile at that guy do ya?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is getting late, and the discussions are getting a bit disjointed. Thus, I shall wish one and all a pleasant good night, and I shall see you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## RevMatt

Night, Dr. G.

And no, one does not need a .Mac account to use iChat, in any form. AIM accounts are free, and will do just as well.

Took the wee one for her first skating experience. True to form, she tried it for a short bit, pronounced that she really, really liked it, but then wanted to stop so she could watch other people and think about it. I expect that she will be demanding more in a couple of days.  In other small person news, her first day at the daycare on Monday has given her a cold. I suppose that's not overly surprising...

bhil - agreed about the not waiting too long, but the other factor is that my wife wants to find a job. She was unable to after finishing her masters, in part because of where we were living. After trying for a while, we gave up, and had our daughter. Now she will look again for a while, and hopefully be successful. We're not near the giving up stage yet .


----------



## RevMatt

Another quietish night around here. Guess I'm off to bed, right after I start a thread about an Ottawa get together. (You'd better plan to be at this one, Beej  )


----------



## MLeh

Happy Spring, everyone, if a bit belated. 

Red eye flight last night, so it's an early night for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, everyone. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served. Nice sunrise here in St.John's.


----------



## RevMatt

Welcome back from your luxurious vacation, Elaine 

Morning, Marc.

Sick daughter makes for a very sleepless night. She's chipper this morning, though . I'll just try not to put my head down at the office...


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, have you ever tried "power naps"? Edison used to nap for 20 minutes off and on each day, and rarely slept for more than 3-4 hours at night. Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Aw yes, the old power nap trick. My wife is good at this practice, but I never could. If I do manage to fall asleep, I tend to sleep for five or six hours, then am awake all night. If I fall asleep and someone wakes me in a half hour or so, I feel much worse for the experience than without it. Such is the life of a non napper.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone. RM: I'll check out the thread.


----------



## Cameo

Morning. 

Day has just started and I want to go home. Cramps, computer problems, and another dentist appointment. Today will be the day the unreasonable customer who threatened to keep calling til he gets the answer he wants will call again. I informed him I will let him know just as soon as I know the answer.

You shall find me hiding under my covers.

Well, the sun looks like it is trying to come out though still cold. Marc, I hope you have lost all that snow now. I am anxious for flowers to come out. We went to the Brantford camera club the other night as one of our own members was presenting there - she had done a wonderful audio-visual show of gardens. Nicely done and left me wanting to get my camera out and go for the colour! 

Matt - hope your daughter feels better really soon - colds can be miserable and it is hard on the parents.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Thanks for the clarification on the .Mac account Carex and Matt. Don, I'm pretty much booked until next week, but maybe on Monday or Tuesday evening we should take a shot at the iChat thing. In fact, if Carex is available too, we could even try out one of those multi-way video chats that always look so cool in the advertisements.


----------



## bhil

Matt, I hope your daughter gets better soon. I know when our daughter gets sick, it's rough on everyone in the house.


----------



## bhil

Jeanne, just remember, when the day starts off at the bottom, the only way to go is up. When Marc pops back in, make sure to get your doxie mantra for the day from him.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Morning all. Thanks for the clarification on the .Mac account Carex and Matt. Don, I'm pretty much booked until next week, but maybe on Monday or Tuesday evening we should take a shot at the iChat thing. In fact, if Carex is available too, we could even try out one of those multi-way video chats that always look so cool in the advertisements.


Carex and I had a brief chat last night. Since he was just about to sit down for supper, I excused myself and then got busy with other things and never did get back to him. So our chat lasted all of a minute or so. Nevertheless, it is easy and works well.
I wonder how many Shangers have the technology? A group chat would be great to try!


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Power napping is good, but if you do too much during the day it will affect that lovely 'through the night' sleep, so everyone has to go with what works for them.

I don't do video chats, mainly because then everyone could see the TOTAL mess that comprises my office (and the fact that most of the morning I work in my housecoat and my hair isn't combed).

Now, to find my desk ... everytime I take a few days off I come back and figure out that I need some sort of administrative assistant, but then I'm too busy to hire and train anyone, and then when I have the time to think about hiring and training someone it means I also have the time to do the work myself, so I don't 'need' anyone. Never ending cycle. You think I'd learn.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Just made it back in and had a lot of catching up to do. Glad to see all is well with everyone.


----------



## Bolor

I do my video chatting on the PC and messenger. For some reason my camera is not compatible with iChat (and AIM). I wanted a camera that was compatible with both the mac and a pc so I got a Logitech Quickcam pro 4000. Works very well with the pc and alright with SightSpeed.


----------



## Carex

Yes, it's true, Sinc was in my living room last night. Don't tell my wife, who is out of town at the moment. 

I too have wanted to try a "multiple" chat. I have the capability, but not enough relatives that have good enough computers to try it.


----------



## bhil

Well Carex, we're all family here so know you have enough "relatives" to try it. Why don't we try and set something up for Monday night? How does that work for you? And for you Don?


----------



## SINC

Sure, any night works for me, but it will have to be after 7:00 Pacific time to work for Carex, won't it? I mean we can't have the poor boy starving while he chats with us.


----------



## Carex

If we go 7:30 pacific, the little one will be in the tub and the wife will be at the pool so there is an opportunity. And yes, we do eat a little later than most.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sorry to hear about your woes today. Maybe it is time for some herbal tea and a new "Way of the Doxie" mantra?

"Marc, I hope you have lost all that snow now." You are joking, I trust, rather than being cruel. This is myt 29th year here in St.John's, and only twice have I seen all of the snow melted away sometime in May, and once we actually had no snow on the ground by mid-April. In that we have gotten 80cm of snow during the month of April, one looks to the rains of May to start washing away the snow.


----------



## bhil

7:30 Pacific (9:30 my time) works good for me too. My wife will have a friend in from out of town and they will be busy visiting, and the little one should be fast asleep.


----------



## Carex

My daughter got a real kick out of seeing Sinc on iChat last night. "Who is that guy?" I told her he was a cowboy from the flatlands and she got all excited about that. After supper she reminded me not to forget to call him back. I think she liked the handlebar!


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> My daughter got a real kick out of seeing Sinc on iChat last night. "Who is that guy?" I told her he was a cowboy from the flatlands and she got all excited about that. After supper she reminded me not to forget to call him back. I think she liked the handlebar!


As I have told my wife so many times, if one is to grow a moustache, one should make it unique, not just another cookie duster!


----------



## MaxPower

I'd like to join y'all as well, just as soon as my life becomes less hectic (more on that later).

Got to run.


----------



## SINC

We'd be glad to have you Warren. Long time no see BTW. Hope all is well.


----------



## Carex

Cookie duster eh? We used to have another name for it that had something to do with cats.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> We'd be glad to have you Warren. Long time no see BTW. Hope all is well.


All is well Don. For some reason, life becomes very busy with two children around. Who knew?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, some of us could have told you.........but why spoil your fun. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Carex

Being that I only have one, I can't sympathize. I have heard from a friend with two children that dispelled the myth that two kids are easier because they keep each other busy. He said it was like an exponential increase in teh work over having just one. Hope that doesn't scare you too much.


----------



## MaxPower

On top of the children, my wife and I decided we are moving again. So we have been going crazy with showing the house and keeping it clean. This was combined with a nasty flu bug that both of us had. We have still not recovered from yet.

I was so sick, I couldn't even call out for the Doxie Emergency Squad!!


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> Being that I only have one, I can't sympathize. I have heard from a friend with two children that dispelled the myth that two kids are easier because they keep each other busy. He said it was like an exponential increase in teh work over having just one. Hope that doesn't scare you too much.


It's too late now.

Well, I have to run. I have to go see a customer soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, you should use your emergency Doxie Moon Ray, which puts out a "D" in the night sky so long as there is not a full moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, seriously, you are under major stress. I shall not try to sound trite and tell you to relax. Just remember to keep calm whenever possible.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> It's too late now....


Ditto here. WHy don't people bring these things up earlier?

Good to see you back Warren. We had the flu thing go through our house a few weeks ago, and it definitely wasn't fun. I feel for you. I hope the house showings are going well, how big of a move are you taking, in the city? in the province? in the country? out of the country? I seem to remember you mentioning comntemplating Texas at one point.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess I am not the only person who misplaced the "Parenthood Manual" with the birth of my son and daughter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Found it!!!!!!!! Chapter One -- Early childhood parenting. Now, if only my daughter was not 22 and my son 19 1/2. C'est la vie.


----------



## Cameo

They came with a manual? Geez, four boys and not one of them came with a manual nor did they come with a warranty. My second pregnancy was twin boys - they were not easy. They both love and hate each other. They didn't sleep all night and no matter how late you put them to bed they were up at 5:00 am sharp. Everyday. If you put them to bed late they just got up cranky. They are now 20 and good kids. I survived. With a good percentage of sanity left. I think. There is 17 months between my oldest and the twins and three years between the twins and my youngest - who is now almost 17.

I hope I am giving hope.

Marc - I was not trying to be cruel about the snow - I really know nothing about your climate out there.


----------



## bhil

Marc can you send a copy of that book out via the Doxie Express? I seem to have misplaced my copy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, no problem. Most people cannot find Newfoundland and Labrador on a map of Canada, and some Canadians don't even know that we are Canada's 10th province.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, I have sent it via Doxie Express. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Carex

bhil said:


> Ditto here. WHy don't people bring these things up earlier?


It's a plot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winston Churchill's quotation sums it up the best --"It is a riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma."


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Winston Churchill's quotation sums it up the best --"It is a riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma."


The first version was actually 'Beef wrapped in bacon inside a cheese-bun' but he thought it too subtle and distracting; thus the more widely known public version.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The first version was actually 'Beef wrapped in bacon inside a cheese-bun' but he thought it too subtle and distracting; thus the more widely known public version."

I fear that the doxies shall eat this text before it gets to bhil.


----------



## SINC

Beats a bacon backed burned burger beginning to blacken on the barbeque.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Our fair Dominion now extends
From Cape Race to Nootka Sound
May peace forever be our lot
And plenteous store abound.
And may those ties of love be ours
Which discord cannot sever
And flourish green o'er freedom's home
The maple leaf forever."

http://members.shaw.ca/tunebook/mapleaf.mid


----------



## Dr.G.

Ode to Newfoundland
Words by Sir Cavendish Boyle (1849-1916)
Music by Sir Hubert Parry (1848-1918)

When Sunrays crown thy pine clad hills
And Summer spreads her hand
When silvern voices tune thy rills
We love thee smiling land
We love thee, we love thee
We love thee, smiling land.

When spreads thy cloak of shimm'ring white
At Winter's stern command
Thro' shortened day and starlit night
We love thee, frozen land
We love thee, we love thee
We love thee, frozen land.

When blinding storm gusts fret thy shore
And wild waves lash thy strand
Thro' spindrift swirl and tempest roar
We love thee, wind-swept land
We love thee, we love thee
We love thee, wind-swept land.

As loved our fathers, so we love
Where once they stood we stand
Their prayer we raise to heav'n above
God guard thee, Newfoundland
God guard thee, God guard thee
God guard thee, Newfoundland.

http://members.shaw.ca/tunebook/odenfld.htm


----------



## Dr.G.

The Prairie Settler's Song
Music by Charles F. Davies 1882

The summer day is o'er
And I wander by the shore
Of the swift-flowing broad Saskatchewan
The rose clad prairies blaze
In the sunset's dazzling rays
But my heart is ever weary and lone.

The snow capp'd mountains rise
Till they blend with evening skies
And the rapids chant their neverending song.
'Mong scenes so fair to view
I can only think of you
And ever for your presence sadly long.

Then come, Darling, come
To my lone prairie home
Wilt thou promise to be my lov'd Bride?
To share the settler's lot
In his humble, rough hewn cot
By Saskatchewan's swift flowing tide. 
Thoul't leave the city gay
With its glitter and display
Where fortune's smile so oft proves false and vain
To dwell afar with me
Midst the prairies wild and free
In the garden of nature's vast domain.

Thou'lt own no jewels rare
No bright gems to bind thy hair
As beauty such as thine would well beseem.
A love that's fond and true
Is the gift I offer you
And the homage of my heart, my fair queen.

Then come, Darling, come
To my lone prairie home
Wilt thou promise to be my lov'd Bride?
Thy voice like fairy chimes
Will sing songs of other times
Ere we dwelt by Saskatchewan's tide.

And hope points to the day
When rich harvests will repay
The settler for his toil and all his care.
Beneath clear Western skies
Then a mansion will arise
Fit for mistress so gentle and fair.

And I'll twine sweet wild flow'rs
To bloom round thy garden bow'rs
Till thy home is bright as youth's brightest dream
The sweetest flow'r of all
Is a lily, fair and tall
That may yet bloom by the wild rushing stream.

Then come, Darling, come
To my lone prairie home
Only say thou wilt be my lov'd Bride.
Our lives will glide away
Like the tranquil summer day
That now fades o'er Saskatchewan's tide.

http://members.shaw.ca/tunebook/prairie.htm


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.singforcanada.ca/o_canada.mp3


----------



## SINC

Boy, I'm never sayng anything about a burned burger again, given that reaction!


----------



## Dr.G.

Burn the burger, made from Alberta beef and you might as well burn your country. Semper fidelis.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Burn the burger, made from Alberta beef and you might as well burn your country. Semper fidelis.


Simmer onionus?


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Ditto here. WHy don't people bring these things up earlier?
> 
> Good to see you back Warren. We had the flu thing go through our house a few weeks ago, and it definitely wasn't fun. I feel for you. I hope the house showings are going well, how big of a move are you taking, in the city? in the province? in the country? out of the country? I seem to remember you mentioning comntemplating Texas at one point.


I would love to move to Texas, but it is very hard to immigrate to the US.

We bought a place in a village just outside of Brantford, Ontario. It is a new home and is about 90% completed, including the basement. The only downside is the yard isn't fenced, there's no drapery etc. Standard stuff.


----------



## SINC

Is that not pretty close to Lynden, where you were before Warren, or am I confusing it with somewhere else?


----------



## MaxPower

About 7 minutes away to be exact.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I would love to move to Texas, but it is very hard to immigrate to the US."

Warren, if you decide to emmigrate to the US, I could sponsor you. First, you need to learn the following:

The Star-Spangled Banner
—Francis Scott Key, 1814
O say, can you see, by the dawn's early light,
What so proudly we hail'd at the twilight's last gleaming?
Whose broad stripes and bright stars, thro' the perilous fight,
O'er the ramparts we watch'd, were so gallantly streaming?
And the rockets' red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
Gave proof thro' the night that our flag was still there.
O say, does that star-spangled banner yet wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?


On the shore dimly seen thro' the mists of the deep,
Where the foe's haughty host in dread silence reposes,
What is that which the breeze, o'er the towering steep,
As it fitfully blows, half conceals, half discloses?
Now it catches the gleam of the morning's first beam,
In full glory reflected, now shines on the stream:
'Tis the star-spangled banner: O, long may it wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave!


And where is that band who so vauntingly swore
That the havoc of war and the battle's confusion,
A home and a country should leave us no more?
Their blood has wash'd out their foul footsteps' pollution.
No refuge could save the hireling and slave
From the terror of flight or the gloom of the grave:
And the star-spangled banner in triumph doth wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.


O thus be it ever when free-men shall stand
Between their lov'd home and the war's desolation;
Blest with vict'ry and peace, may the heav'n-rescued land
Praise the Pow'r that hath made and preserv'd us a nation!
Then conquer we must, when our cause it is just,
And this be our motto: “In God is our trust!”
And the star-spangled banner in triumph shall wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave!

If you want to move to Texas, this is a requirement --

Yellow Rose of Texas

Circa 1836; author and copyright unknown. The following version is from the 1955 Mitch Miller rendition

There's a yellow rose in Texas, that I am going to see, 
Nobody else could miss her, not half as much as me. 
She cried so when I left her, it like to broke my heart, 
And if I ever find her, we nevermore will part. 

She's the sweetest little rosebud that Texas ever knew, 
Her eyes are bright as diamonds, they sparkle like the dew; 
You may talk about your Clementine, and sing of Rosalee, 
But the yellow rose of Texas is the only girl for me. 

When the Rio Grande is flowing, the starry skies are bright, 
She walks along the river in the quiet summer night: 
I know that she remembers, when we parted long ago, 
I promise to return again, and not to leave her so.

She's the sweetest little rosebud that Texas ever knew, 
Her eyes are bright as diamonds, they sparkle like the dew; 
You may talk about your Clementine, and sing of Rosalee, 
But the yellow rose of Texas is the only girl for me. 

Oh now I'm going to find her, for my heart is full of woe, 
And we'll sing the songs together, that we sung so long ago 
We'll play the bango gaily, and we'll sing the songs of yore, 
And the yellow rose of Texas shall be mine forevermore.

She's the sweetest little rosebud that Texas ever knew, 
Her eyes are bright as diamonds, they sparkle like the dew; 
You may talk about your Clementine, and sing of Rosalee, 
But the yellow rose of Texas is the only girl for me. 

http://www.niehs.nih.gov/kids/lyrics/yellowrose.htm

http://www.lsjunction.com/midi/yellowr.mid
http://www.lsjunction.com/midi/deep_tex.mid


----------



## winwintoo

And before you move to Texas, you should do some research on "the yellow Rose of Texas" so you can amaze and confound your new neighbours.

You will win many rounds of long necks betting that it is not a flower.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Have I stumbled into Karaoke Night at Chez Marc? Is that Don warming up to sing 'Long Tall Texan'?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> ...If you want to move to Texas, this is a requirement --
> 
> Yellow Rose of Texas


That, and "The Stars at Night Shine Big and Bright. Deep in the Heart of Texas".


----------



## Sonal

Brantford! 

(I'm pretty stuck on living in Toronto.  )


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Is that not pretty close to Lynden, where you were before Warren, or am I confusing it with somewhere else?


And further to that, the reasons we are moving back to almost the exact same location as last year is that when we left, we left our hearts there. We left because we wanted to be closer to my business (and we all know how that turned out) and our old place didn't have a layout that was suitable for a young family. It had two bedrooms on the main level and two in the basement.

Now we are moving back mainly because it is too hard to constantly be reminded of my former company, the risk of running into my former partners and employees. The further away I get from there, the better. Then I can finally close that chapter in my life. As well, this will shorten my wife's commute, by having a more direct route to our son's daycare, and not as much traffic.

The best part though is we will be paying about $100 less per month on our mortgage.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Brantford!
> 
> (I'm pretty stuck on living in Toronto.  )


Toronto!! 

You couldn't pay me to live in a City. Especially Toronto. Too busy and hustle and bustle.

But I know some people that wouldn't have it any other way. Hey whatever works for them.


----------



## Sonal

Very true, Warren.

Some days, though, I wish I liked a city with cheaper housing costs.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Very true, Warren.
> 
> Some days, though, I wish I liked a city with cheaper housing costs.


Yep, I noticed you sneakin' around Magic. Looking for more affordable housing were you?


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> Simmer onionus?


Gah. Just, gah.

Long, long day around here. Lots of work, meeting in the evening. I did get one of the aforementioned power naps in this afternoon. But, unlike Edison, I'm not getting the 3-4 hours of solid sleep at night, or I would be quite well rested, indeed. Hopefully the cold will go away soon. I appear not to have contracted it, which is a good thing, as I have some hospital visiting to do tomorrow, and I hate having to wear the mask. I shall have to carefully check myself for sniffles in the morning, but it would have shown up by now.

Not much else to say tonight, just going to read and go to bed. Night, all.

Oh, and congrats on the house, MP, even if it makes for a hectic time!


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Yep, I noticed you sneakin' around Magic. Looking for more affordable housing were you?


Nope, just bored.  

And then I saw that there were all those people who were brainwashed into loving that hateful, horrible desk--I had to speak out against it.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear the cold didn't get you down Matt.

Bored eh Sonal?

I worry about young ladies over there. Some of the language is a bit risque, to say the least.


----------



## Ena

RevMatt said:


> I hate having to wear the mask.


Zorro?


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Zorro?


Nope, the one he wears every day. He only takes it off on Halloween!


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> I worry about young ladies over there. Some of the language is a bit risque, to say the least.


Should I come across any, I'll be sure to wash out my eyes with soap.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone. Coffee's on.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Wow it looks like I missed burger and karaoke night last night. I regret missing the burgers, but everyone should probably be pretty glad I missed the karaoke.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> ...We bought a place in a village just outside of Brantford, Ontario. It is a new home and is about 90% completed, including the basement. The only downside is the yard isn't fenced, there's no drapery etc. Standard stuff.


Congrats on the new house. It sounds like it is in the exact same state our house is in now. By Monday, all that will be left is to put a ceiling in the basement, and then starting work on the yard once summer rolls around.


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> ...I'm not getting the 3-4 hours of solid sleep at night...


Matt (and I guess Warren too, since his son is about the same age), if any part of this is due to your daughter (or son for Warren) not sleeping through the night, you should check out the thread I started in the Anything Mac & iPod section called Sharing a built in iSight, which drifted from the posted topic into a discussion about getting children to sleep through the night.


----------



## bhil

Well, it's probably about time I start doing some work. I'll just grab a glass of iced tea before I go. Sorry Marc, I'm passing by the all natural, healthy stuff this morning and going for the sugary sweet almost completely artifical stuff.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. I shall ignore SINC.  But if the hospital masks were as cool as Zorro's, I would gladly wear them. Sadly, they are usually merely ugly and powder yellow. And uncomfortable.

bhil - will read that tonight. We have, however, read almost every book out there, and even spent money we didn't really have on sessions with a sleep expert. The outcome of which was to be told "that's just the way she is".

Anywho, I'm off for the day. Enjoy your days, everyone.

bhil - reading that, you have checked about acid reflux? It is often sparked by vomiting in small people, and will keep them awake.

edit again - yeah, other than letting her cry it out, which we will not do, nothing there we haven't tried. But thanks for the pointer. Hope you going in instead of your wife is working out.


----------



## Carex

bhil said:


> Morning all. Wow it looks like I missed burger and karaoke night last night. I regret missing the burgers, but everyone should probably be pretty glad I missed the karaoke.


We are still counting our blessings over that one. Doubly so that I was not around to wow them with my vocal talents.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sorry Marc, I'm passing by the all natural, healthy stuff this morning and going for the sugary sweet almost completely artifical stuff." You should try our Doxie Kola. It is banned in 26 US states, 5 provinces in Canada and in the entire EU. It has so much sugar, caffine and our secret ingredients that it has to have a warning label.


----------



## RevMatt

Sounds perfect for me, Marc. I still remember when Jolt Cola as "all the sugar and twice the caffeine - for those who don't give a damn!" 

Off to the office for the afternoon. I should clarify, bhil, that on a normal night I do get that one 3-4 hour chunk. 'tis only the cold that has changed things these last few nights.


----------



## SINC

Well after being shut out of ehMac since around 10:00 last night, it finally let me log back in.

Little late for good morning, but hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon, everyone.

I just got back from my interview to be a volunteer literacy tutor. Now the nerves set in about whether or not they will accept me. Please cross all your fingers and toes... though it will be a couple of weeks before I hear back, so try not to let them cramp up too much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, Doxie Kola makes Jolt seem like tepid tap water. As the ad states, "Doxie Kola puts You in Kontrol".


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, as one who has helped train adult literacy volunteers, you shall do fine. Your dedication and desire shall do more for you than luck. Mark my words.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don.


----------



## bhil

Aslong as you're getting some sleep Matt, we will send out the doxies with something for the cold.


----------



## bhil

Sonal, I have more things crossed than you want to know about, hoping you get the job.


----------



## bhil

Well it's that time of week again. This weekends project involves painting of the basement, and hopefully the last of the major projects for a little while. Hope everyone has a good weekend and I'll see you all Monday.


----------



## winwintoo

Signs of spring:

Victoria Avenue blocked off for water main repairs. Detours down the least drivable streets in town.

Milky Way ice cream store open, customers lined up to the end of the block.

And the real sign that spring must be near, a gray-haired old fart with a mustache and beard test driving a brand new candy-apple red Harley!

I almost forgot, I'm almost out of windshield washer fluid too.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Signs of spring:

I am able to see the top 2 inches of the peony stake in the center of our garden. This stake is 6 feet long and is into the ground 2 feet. Thus, if my math is correct, there is only 4 feet of snow left on top of my front garden. The snow in the back garden, which is more sheltered from the sun, is still nearly 6 feet deep.


----------



## Sonal

Signs of Spring:

Street hotdog vendors are back out in full force. Street musicians are starting to come out as well.


----------



## Cameo

Sonal - best wishes and everything is crossed for you. I have been locked out all day and just get back in before I have to leave work. Sheesh.


----------



## MLeh

Signs of spring:

locals back to bare feet in their birkenstocks (they add socks for the 'bitterly cold' winter days)


----------



## Dr.G.

Signs of spring:

I now have only three different types of snow shovels outside instead of my usual 9 (one for all the different types of snow/hail/sleet we might get during winter).


----------



## Beej

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Weekend one and all.


----------



## Ena

MLeh said:


> Signs of spring:
> locals back to bare feet in their birkenstocks (they add socks for the 'bitterly cold' winter days)


You beat me to it Elaine  

Personal sign of spring: the hardtop comes off the car. Gotta love the wind blowing through my hair even in the cold of the morning. Heat might be at full bore mind you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Several pedigree dogs were gathered on a hill one night, each vying for the leadership of their loosely-organized, nighttime pack. After howling their meeting to order, and selecting from the wild game they had hunted en-route, they began to present their arguments.

The first dog, a Collie, said, "I should be the leader. Just look at the quality of my coat. I’m impecably groomed, and will give our group the kind of style only a collie can command."

The second dog, a Golden Lab, said, "I should be the leader. I’m the best-liked of the bunch of us. Watch me wag my tail. That just drives those humans crazy. And believe me, what any pack needs is a human relations specialist".

Finally, the third dog, a wise old Dachshund, said, "I am the leader. While you were both yapping I ate all your food".

With this, the old rogue turned and trotted off. The others immediately gave chase. And the last I saw of them, the old Dachshund still had a slight lead.


----------



## Dr.G.

A local business was looking for office help. They put a sign in the window, stating the following: "HELP WANTED. Must be able to type, must be good with a computer and must be bilingual. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer." 

A short time afterwards, a dachshund trotted up to the window, saw the sign and went inside. He looked at the receptionist and wagged his tail, then walked over to the sign, looked at it and whined.

Getting the idea, the receptionist got the office manager. The office manager looked at the dachshund and was surprised, to say the least. However, the dachshund looked determined, so he lead him into the office. Inside, the dachshund jumped up on the chair and stared at the manager.

The manager said, "I can't hire you. The sign says you have to be able to type." The dachshund jumped down, went to the typewriter and proceeded to type out a perfect letter. He took out the page and trotted over to the manager and gave it to him, then jumped back on the chair. The manager was stunned, but then told the dachshund, "The sign says you have to be good with a computer."

The dachshund jumped down again and went to the computer. The dachshund proceeded to demonstrate his expertise with various programs and produced a sample spreadsheet and database and presented them to the manager. By this time the manager was totally dumb-founded! He looked at the dachshund and said, "I realize that you are a very intelligent dachshund and have some interesting abilities. However, I still can't give you the job."

The dachshund jumped down and went to a copy of the sign and put his paw on the sentences that told about being an Equal Opportunity Employer. The manager said, "Yes, but the sign also says that you have to be bilingual."

The dachshund looked at him straight in the face and said, "Meow."


----------



## SINC

Where IS that groan button when you really need it?


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies ate the groan button, Sinc.


----------



## winwintoo

winwintoo said:


> Signs of spring:
> 
> And the real sign that spring must be near, a gray-haired old fart with a mustache and beard test driving a brand new candy-apple red Harley!


I thought I would get a reaction out of Don when I wrote this - he must have been asleep.

Margaret


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> I thought I would get a reaction out of Don when I wrote this - he must have been asleep.
> 
> Margaret


Did you expect maybe a 'dagnabbit! darned fool kids'?  

Maybe if we raise a ruckus we can get a reaction.


----------



## Ena

Beej said:


> Did you expect maybe a 'dagnabbit! darned fool kids'?
> Maybe if we raise a ruckus we can get a reaction.


Do you mind if I sit on the sidelines? Have given up raising ruckus for Lent


----------



## Beej

Ena said:


> Do you mind if I sit on the sidelines? Have given up raising ruckus for Lent


No problem, but you must supply your own earplugs unless you want to use the bacon-wrapped beef cheese rolls.


----------



## SINC

Tarnation! I slack off for but a moment and the young whippersnappers run wild!


----------



## RevMatt

I must say, I was expecting a reaction from our resident old fart, too. Glad we eventually got a rise out of him 

bhil - I hope the Doxies are packing something magic, 'cause the usual cold syrup isn't putting much of a dent in this cold. It does seem to be getting better, though, but darnit, if Dimetapp doesn't knock her out, nothing will! 

What is a normal night at your place, then? Around here she goes down at 8, more or less, and sleeps 'til around 11. On a normal night, she will then wake 3 or 4 times over the next 45 minutes. Then she will wake again, normally only once, at 1-1:30. Then she will sleep until 4:30-5 (that's my long chunk of sleeping). And, if the stars are in alignment, I can get her back to sleep then until anywhere between 6 and 7:30. 6 if I have nowhere to go that morning, 7:30 if I needed an early start . She does, at least, go back down quickly now. So a normal night is not a big deal, I just try and grab a nap at some point in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, the Doxie Emergency Squad is equipped to handle anything up to and including the worst pandemic one can imagine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with an assortment of other baked goodies, is now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Mom's in town, so I'm off for the day. She's here for a convention, so we are going to go use the fancy water park at her hotel . I'm sure we'll spend some time with her in there, too...


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Ah, a Saturday to do whatever I want. My wife and daughter are off on a shopping trip.

I think I will download a few files and try a few things with my MacBook Pro today. Like watching a movie without the DVD disk in the drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you could always play with the doxie pups. That is quality time for an hour or two............or three.


----------



## MLeh

Morning everyone. A lovely day with a clear blue sky is dawning outside, and a desk full of paperwork inside. I wonder which will win?


----------



## Dr.G.

Go outside and enjoy spring, MLeh.


----------



## MLeh

I will, just as soon as I finish entering these VISA receipts from my holiday, do some bookkeeping for my daughter's choir (I'm the treasurer) and print the bulletin for church tomorrow ... oh, and then I have to make raffle tickets for a Quilt the choir is raffling off to help pay for the trip to Ottawa in July. 

I'll get out for sure sometime today - the daughter's choir is singing at a concert this evening, so if nothing else I'll be doing mum-taxi duty.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. We're having a foggy, damp spring day here, so I think my plan of doing some spring cleaning this weekend works out pretty well.

Key word is 'plan'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, let the doxie puppies doing your dusting. They race around the house and since they are wirehaired doxies, and so low to the ground, they pick up dust bunnies better than a Swiffer. As well, if you drop any little bits of food, they will clean that up as well ..............along with ridding your home of any unwanted badgers and wolverines.


----------



## Ena

Good Saturday everyone. Great day here on the left coast. 

Was talking to my neighbour last night and she's putting her house on the market. Sad to lose a good neighbour but she jokingly promised to sell to someone who would be just as nice.

Finally escaped from the cludgie AIM sign in page last night and got to the ehMac chat room. Maybe I'll give it a try later.


----------



## Dr.G.

"cludgie"??? Ann, are you creating your own language?


----------



## Sonal

Ah, well that proves that doxie puppies dust better than cats, as my three tend to leave more fur than they pick up.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Finally escaped from the cludgie AIM sign in page last night and got to the ehMac chat room. Maybe I'll give it a try later.


I get there every now and then too, Ann. Might see you there.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> "cludgie"??? Ann, are you creating your own language?


No, not that clever. It's a web site that is difficult to navigate with poor instructions. Word is also Old Scots for outdoor toilet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the clarification, Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, once the puppies finish cleaning up, you could operate on the floor if need be, but better to just play with the puppies.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> No, not that clever. It's a web site that is difficult to navigate with poor instructions. Word is also Old Scots for outdoor toilet.


From Wikipedia:


> A kludge (or kluge) is a clumsy or inelegant solution to a problem. In engineering, a kludge is a workaround using unrelated parts cobbled together. People demonstrating the force of the term often say that it takes a skilled craftsman intimate with the task, the material at hand, and the operating environment to construct a workaround clunky enough to be called a kludge.


See it takes real talent to be "kludgey"

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Hello everyone. 

It is housecleaning day today - I went out and bought a new carpet steamcleaner as I had lent my old one to a neighbour and they broke the brush and plastic cover on it. They of course denied it and blamed it on the neighbour they lent it to. So - no more mister nice guy with $300.00 machines. This one is not being lent out.

If I help you spring clean Sonal will you help me? Might be more fun that way.
I am so anxious to get it done not sure where I want to start. So I am procrastinating in here.

Marc, my westie kind of makes a good duster, he has short little legs and longish fur but he will need a doxie or two to get him really going. Can you lend a couple out for a bit? I promise to take good care of them.

Which reminds me that little Sammy needs a bath.

Oh,m well - better get started.


----------



## Sonal

Cameo, I am procrastinating badly as I have been not cleaning at all and instead planning a vacation.  

I was in a storage solution store the other day, and was so inspired to get my office straightened out that I bought nothing and went home so I could figure out what I need... what I need is to go back there and buy some file boxes.

Perhaps I need a doxie pup or two just to motivate me into action.


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> From Wikipedia:See it takes real talent to be "kludgey"


Uh oh! I've been spelling it incorrectly. No closed captioning on the radio. Thanks Margaret.


----------



## Cameo

Okay - the thing to do is do a little bit - pop in here - do a little bit - pop in here...

that outta do it.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Uh oh! I've been spelling it incorrectly. No closed captioning on the radio. Thanks Margaret.


You're welcome - I had been spelling it wrong too until I plunked it into Google and got the correction.

I've been trying to distract myself as the family drama unfolds around me. It is so hard to remain an observer.

Send all 8 Doxies and whatever other assorted sharp-toothed ankle-biting animals are available and I'll just toss them in the room and slam the door. That'll fix everything.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Sonal, the doxies clean as they play, and when they play, one gets tired just watching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, are you sure you want all 8 doxies??? It is hard enough trying to get a picture of all 8 together. Sending both squads out (i.e., Fearsome Foursome I and II) might be overkill.


----------



## winwintoo

Well, I won't be in the room. I'm just going to open the door wide enough to permit them to enter and then I'll quickly close the door from the outside and go shopping, leaving the combatants to deal with the doxies.

I figure that by the time the combatants round up the doxies, they will have forgotten what they were on about.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

There will be few "combatants" remaining in an angered state with these many doxies running about, Margaret.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> There will be few "combatants" remaining in an angered state with these many doxies running about, Margaret.


Then all will be well with the world again.

My role in all this is "neutral corner" so I have a non-speaking part probably with good reason  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Finally. Living room carpet steam cleaned. Boy what a lot of dirt! The last cleaning I did I just used a rented machine and it obviously didn't do that great a job. Maybe tomorrow I will do once more and then I should be ready to tackle upstairs next weekend. Smells and feels wonderful already.

Wow, mindboggling just thinking about 8 doxies running rampant. Kinda sounds like some fun too though.

Margaret. I like your idea - put in the doxies and then go pamper yourself somewhere else. Treat yourself to dinner and a movie - or whatever you like to do best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, neutrality is oftentimes the best approach to take in these sorts of disputes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, at one point, when the puppies were first born, we actually had 11 dogs in our house. There were the six puppies, the four adult doxies, and Max, a terri-poo. Max died when the puppies were still only a few weeks old. Since then, we have sold two puppies and hope to sell two more. We shall see.

The "fun" part is when we let them run around the house without restrictions. They are usually not allowed in the living room and dining room, but sometime we open up all the rooms and watch everyone run wildly about like the chariot race in Ben Hur.


----------



## Beej

The chariot race in Ben Hur is one of the greatest movie moments around, in my opinion. If you want a realistic chariot race, you really reace chariots. 

That being said, please pass a double-double (coffeee, two doxies and two strips of bacon).


----------



## Dr.G.

"That being said, please pass a double-double (coffeee, two doxies and two strips of bacon)." We call this a Double D here in our home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, it is actually amazing when the doxies get going and running around the house. Because of the fairly open configuration of our lower floor, ther are able to make a big loop around the living room, dining room, family room, kitchen, front hall and then back into the living room. People have watched these races in absolute amazement that these long digging dogs could run as fast as they do and keep running around and around and around.


----------



## Cameo

That would be hilarious. I have had a laugh many times at the antics of my two - they don't play as much with each other anymore though the shepard still loves to chase a ball. Even with her troubles she never refuses to go for the ball or look for it when you ask her where it is. Quadruple that and .............wow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, the pups are now about half to a third the size of the adult doxies, so it is fun to watch when the start to run. They seem to be playing chase, and whomever is in front is "it". Then, for some inexplicable reason, everyone stops, they look at each other, and a new "it" takes off in the lead. Go figure.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. The board is busy tonight, pushing the Shang way down the page. 'twas a full day here. We got sidetracked by free craft day at Michael's (which turned out to be "marketting for Crayola day"), but managed to escape with no damage to our wallets. Then we caught up with my Mom who is working a conference here. We borrowed her room card and went swimming in the hotel splash park. Big slide, wave pool, splash pool. Much fun. It's been a while since we saw my parents, so my daughter was initially rather hesitant (although she says "hi gramma" on the phone, one of her few English phrases ).
But by the time we were done swimming, she was very excited to spend time with Gramma, and by the time we all got back to the house, my wife and I were ditched completely. VERY strange feeling for us, although not bad in any way. It was all so exciting that afternoon nap was impossible, and it wasn't until we were in the car at 5ish (after skating) that my daughter finally passed out.
Then supper with Mom and my brother and his fiance, and now we are all exhausted. Nap having been from 5-6:30, bed time was 9, but 'twas a fun day.

Anywho, enough rattling on. I need to get some rest, and get my papers in order for tomorrow. Glad you all had such a productive house cleaning day. We should probably do that some time, too. Meh. Cleaning can wait until it is warm enough to leave the windows open


----------



## Sonal

RevMatt, I must confess.

I did no cleaning today.

I managed to get the cleaning supplies out of my car and back into my apartment. 

But that is all.


----------



## Beej

All is quiet, nary a doxie in sight.


----------



## Trose

After being intimidated by the sheer size (not to mention the fact that skimming the posts makes it look like a 1000+ private club), I've decided to come see what The Shangri-la Clubhouse is like.

Someone want to bring me up to speed on the 1558 pages of posts?  Any rules here I should know about?


----------



## Beej

You'll have to wait until morning, I'm relatively new to this thread.

Generally, it seems like an oasis of friendly banter, small talk and support. Oh yes, there's also a lot of doxie-talk. That takes getting used to.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome Trose. With the number of dog lovers here in The Shang, your avatar will serve you well.

I got a new laptop cooling base at Staples yesterday for my MacBook Pro. Comes complete with a USB powered cooling fan and an extra USB plug and was on sale for only $19.99. Even the Aluminum of the base matches a MBP or a Powerbook to a tee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quite and calm Sunday..........the calm before the storm (literally, in that from tonight to tomorrow night, we are expecting over a foot of heavy wet snow whipped around by 90+kp/h winds).


----------



## Dr.G.

Trose, there are no real rules here in The Shang other than to be friendly to one another. We let the discord and name-calling taking place in other threads. This is an oasis away from all of these other threads.

So, enjoy yourself, have some tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc, and be careful not to step on the doxie pups. Merci.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all, and welcome to Trose. My only words of advice: "Mind where you step."

Did my 'mum-taxi' last night for my daughter's choir concert down in Gibsons which was a fundraiser for a children's home in Kenya. The featured performers were the Coast String Fiddlers and my daughter's choir, plus a brass band from Vancouver. A nice evening out.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone and welcome Trose.

Today, I am going to clean up around here. Really. I am. At least a little bit.

But first, a cup of tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, your herbal tea and freshly baked pasteries are ready, as always.


----------



## SINC

Today, we will go over to my son's house and try to set up my old D-Link router and WAP and reinstall the airport card in the Quicksilver I gave him to make his operation wireless too. Boy I hope this goes quick and easy. I just hate wireless connectivity problems.

The PGA Players Championship is on at Sawgrass this afternoon and I want to watch it.


----------



## Carex

Trose, these people are pulling your leg. Before you can enter, you have to pass the test of reading all the posts up to the latest one. Should take you about a week. Well, if you want to that is. 

Waffles are now being served on the garden patio.


----------



## Ena

Good day everybody. 
Trose, pull up one of the comfy chairs and stay awhile at Chez Marc.

Thanks for the waffles Carex. Going down well with my one big mug of coffee for the day.


----------



## Trose

Wow, I feel so special. I wake up and find a bunch of "Good morning"s and "Welcome"s. I think I could get used to this place.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Trose, pull up one of the comfy chairs and stay awhile at Chez Marc." Ann, the doxies seem to like these chairs. Luckily, they are small enough to still be lap dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Trose, don't listen to Carex. Only a few people have been able to read through all of the postings here in The Shang. It takes courage, fortitude and a great deal of coffee to undertake this task. Might I suggest the house blend, Doxie Delight, for this undertaking, should you choose to take on this task? If you like hot chocolate, the Bolor Special is our finest make of HC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Trose, don't get too used to all of the "good mornings", for you shall find that once morning ends out in BC, it is time for all of your "good afternoons" and even a few "good nights" from those of us out in eastern Canada.

Welcome to your new home.


----------



## SINC

I'm glad I chose to read the entire thread when it was much smaller. Some days it is tough just to read the new posts.


----------



## Ena

Time to start me up and do windows as that old ad went. Had a leisurely breakfast so it's about time to do something useful like cleaning the winter grime off the outside windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hear what you are saying. I think that the last time I went through the entire Shang thread, it was 72.762% shorter. Still, I feel that since I was there from thread #1, I have earned my right to post the occasional posting or two. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, cleaning windows is one thing that a doxie cannot do outside. Still, while you are washing the windows, they could be patrolling the outside of your home to make sure that no robbers try to sneak in or that no badgers try to dig under your ladder.


----------



## Ena

Ladders???? Shuddering here now as I'm not keen on heights. Luckily my house is one level so I can reach all the windows without having to use a ladder. 
Could the doxies clean out the gutters for me?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, mini doxies are great at cleaning out gutters. However, standard doxies are far too big. Sorry.


----------



## Cameo

Well I am putting the cleaning supplies away. I think.
Cleaned the living room carpet twice between the past two days,
windows and regular cleaning. 

Good for most of the week now I guess.

Welcome Trose. Hope you enjoy The Shang as much as we do. If you want to spend time reading the Shang it is an amusing read. I laughed at a lot of it.

Sun has been out all day and although still a little cool my carpet is almost dry already with the door open.


----------



## SINC

Ah, that's better. Our son's WIFI is up and running with hardly a problem, but I didn't like his two folding tables pushed together to form a desk. Not very stable at all. So I dragged him down to Staples, bought a proper computer desk, hauled it home and wished him well assembling it.

I got home and there was an open house going on next door. The couple who rented bought elsewhere and the owner decided to sell. There has been a steady stream of people going through the home, so being the inquisitive type, I turned on the heat in the motor home, cracked a cold beer, raised the blind and am watching both the golf game and the potential new neighbours.

My buddy should be finished his afternoon swim shortly and will show up to share a cold one. Life is good.


----------



## Sonal

Well, so far I've cleaned a little. The cat-litter box area has been thoroughly scrubbed down with bleach--a nasty job, but needs to be done periodically.

So I suppose now I can rest on my laurels and ignore the chaos in the rest of my apartment.


----------



## Ena

Quick seat before I make supper. Have had to sign in on every visit here this afternoon. I suppose it has to do with the server tinkering?


----------



## Cameo

The chaos will be there later ready for you. Enjoy the moments of peace and relaxation that you can when you can.


----------



## SINC

I've been lucky, worked every time today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, one and all. Not sure what tomorrow shall hold, so I shall say "Paix, mes amis". The snow is to start within the hour, and then snow steadly for 36 hours at 1-2cm an hour. So, with 36-50-75cm (who knows?), you shall know what I shall be doing for the next couple of days.


----------



## Trose

Good night Dr.G. I wish we were getting snow, rather than the ugly rain and dark clouds we've had off and on for the past week.


----------



## RevMatt

Night, Marc. And hello, everyone. And welcome Trose. I think that covers all the greetings . Had a full Sunday, as usual, with friends coming over to somewhat christen the new place. Now I need to try and get some sleep, so that I can survive the week.
Well, not yet. Gonna hang out here for a bit, first


----------



## Ena

Trose. I knew I had seen your avatar before and it finally clicked. Good old dogcow and Moof! 

Good night everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. The blizzard is upon us and by this time tormorrow, we shall 35-50cm of snow blown about by 110kph winds. So much for an early spring.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. That sucks, Marc. Really, really. Stay warm, and watch your back shovelling out. Or are the doxies still towing a snowblower for you?

I'm running off to feed the wee one and deposit her at daycare. Back later.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. The sun is out and the skies are blue for the first time in a week. So much better than the doom and gloom feeling we had for the past two weeks.

Sorry to hear you are getting snowed under again Marc.

Monday morning and time to sit down with a coffee and begin my column. No clue as to a subject matter, but one of the readers has sent an interesting question I just may pursue.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The painting went well this weekend, right up until the point last night where we ran out of paint with only one bedroom and the stairway left to go. So I don't get to relax quite as soon as I had hoped, but at least there's not too much left to go.

Marc, I will send some of weather out your way, we are supposed to be up to +6 today and +10 tomorrow. Hopefully that will melt off the snow as fast as it falls for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the concern, Matt. This is the sort of back-breaking/heart attack sort of snow that I hate. The wind is so strong, that the drifts are already half way up the car and we still have a day more of this blizzard.


----------



## SINC

Wow, that is one big system Marc. Hang in there.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> ...bhil - I hope the Doxies are packing something magic, 'cause the usual cold syrup isn't putting much of a dent in this cold. It does seem to be getting better, though, but darnit, if Dimetapp doesn't knock her out, nothing will!
> 
> What is a normal night at your place, then? Around here she goes down at 8, more or less, and sleeps 'til around 11. On a normal night, she will then wake 3 or 4 times over the next 45 minutes. Then she will wake again, normally only once, at 1-1:30. Then she will sleep until 4:30-5 (that's my long chunk of sleeping). And, if the stars are in alignment, I can get her back to sleep then until anywhere between 6 and 7:30. 6 if I have nowhere to go that morning, 7:30 if I needed an early start . She does, at least, go back down quickly now. So a normal night is not a big deal, I just try and grab a nap at some point in the day.


Our daughter goes to bed at 7:30 (it used to be 7:00 but we moved it back a few weeks ago.) She then will usually wake once before we go to bed around 10:30, and then about 3 or 4 more times at varying points during the night. If any of these wakings are at 5:00 or later, then she is up for the day.

After the discussion in the other thread and making a few changes, things were dramatically different over the weekend. Now (not that three days shows us much of a pattern yet), she may or may not wake before we go to bed, she will wake once during the night, at which point we will get her calmed down, leave the room and about ten minutes later she will act up again. When she is calmed down that time, she will sleep throught the rest of the night, until her first waking after 5:00 at which point she is up for the day. This has varied between 5:30 and 7:00 over the weekend. All in all we are quite happy with the change, but we are still hoping for her to go back to sleeping through the night with no wakings.


----------



## bhil

Carex said:


> Trose, these people are pulling your leg. Before you can enter, you have to pass the test of reading all the posts up to the latest one. Should take you about a week. Well, if you want to that is.
> 
> Waffles are now being served on the garden patio.


Welcome to the Shang Trose. Don't let Carex fool you though, it took me almost 3 weeks to read the Shang from the beginning, and that was right around the 10000 post mark. We're almost 6000 post further on now. It is not required reading, though it will bring you to an enlightened state.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you too bhil and Don for your concern. The winds are too strong to even think of going out to shovel. They have pulled the plows off the streets. Back in 1984 we had 38cm of snow on this day. We should break that record by lunchtime. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is not required reading, though it will bring you to an enlightened state." Very profound, bhil.


----------



## Bolor

Dr. G. send the doxies for the snow blower. Hopefully we will not need it again this winter. It is all ready for transport (I removed the gas)

Welcome Trose. The shang is an oasis of peace and tranquility and a bit of silliness every now and then.

We start our Daffodil Days this week so will be busy with that. I hope I can pop in every now and then to keep up. I haven't been here since last Thursday and it takes a while to read all the posts since then.

It looks as though we are in for a good week weather-wise. I wish we could send some out to Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, not much could help us now. If the plows can't be out on the roads, everything is at a standstill. Even the doxies want to just stay indoors and sleep by the woodstove.


----------



## RevMatt

Definitely hopeful signs of progress there, bhil! Our current, much better schedule also started in response to us shifting so that I am the only one who goes into her room at night, although the response for us was slower in coming. I guess mothers just can't be tough enough 

Marc - Ouch. Just, ouch. Good thing your internet connection is well protected, so you still have us  (and work, but that's less important)


----------



## SINC

Gee, that's tough Marc. I thought that when you got a big storm and everything shuts down, so would MUN.

While that may be the case with your fellow staff, I guess being an internet Prof has its drawbacks in that you alone have to work during such weather.


----------



## bhil

Matt, I only went in with her the first two nights, now my wife is back to going in with her. We discussed what I was doing and not doing in the room, and hopefully she sticks to her guns and stays tough. Our quick change might be because our daughter already knew that I wouldn't sit around with her. There was even one night (before this last round of changes) where I went to her room to calm her down when she started crying, and after a pause when I opened the door, she started screaming louder when she realized it was me and not my wife.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

It seems that I slept entirely through my alarm, which means I had a radio playing for 2 hours beside me, and I didn't hear it. Not that I recall, anyway. Fortunately, I'm not expected anywhere.

I've been trying an experiment to darken my bedroom more so that I fall asleep more easily; perhaps it's working too well.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I took the liberty of putting a reserved sign on the The Spa at Chez Marc for you for after you work your way through this latest snow bomb. Massage therapist has been notified as well. Don't know if they have any Eau de Doxie oil for your massage but they said they could put a rush order on it.


----------



## RevMatt

Sonal, it certainly sounds like a success to me 

bhil - well done on your part. Now I definitely want to get my wife talking to yours


----------



## MLeh

Matt: comes down to 'who is in charge'

Yesterday at church a little guy - a little younger than yours - was playing with the switch for the sound system. Not good for the amplifier, so I took him by the hand, and we walked over to his mother and I gently explained to his mother that she needed to stop him from playing with the switch. She came up with all sorts of solutions to 'childproof' it. (moving the amplifier, putting a door on the cabinet.)

I suggested that she learn the word 'No', and demonstrated the next time he went over to the switch. I just said "Joshua. No.", and he looked at me and moved away from the amplifier. "Oh," she said "That worked!"

The world is not 'childproofed' and we're not doing our children any good by 'not damaging their little psyches' by letting them be in charge.

To paraphrase your Rick Mercer quote - sometimes it's the parents that need a such a smack.


----------



## winwintoo

I have to second MLeh - I developed a "voice" early on that my kids knew was the end of the line. Once I spoke in that voice, they knew it was time to cut it out.

I also had an experience (it's be years ago now) with a kid that a friend was babysitting. This kid would scream from morning to night. My friend tried to distract the kids using all the usual tools, nothing worked.

One day we were trying to have coffee and a little conversation and I pulled the kid into my lap and whispered into her ear, "you can shut up now" - she turned to me with such a look of shock, my friend was sure I had pinched her or something mean. The kid climbed down from my lap and went off to play quietly - never another scream from her.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Is there any coffee left.

Hope there's no car alarms in here.

Margaret


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> One day we were trying to have coffee and a little conversation and I pulled the kid into my lap and whispered into her ear, "you can shut up now" - she turned to me with such a look of shock, my friend was sure I had pinched her or something mean. The kid climbed down from my lap and went off to play quietly - never another scream from her.
> 
> Margaret


C'mon now, there was more too it than that. The way I heard it the actual phrase was "If you don't shut up now, I am going to pull all the heads off your stuffed animals, and I know where you live!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, MUN never cancels classes unless it is a VERY big storm.........as this one is today. Still, being a teleprof, as Matt contends, the internet connection is one's connection to a class.


----------



## Beej

A beautiful day in Ottawa; cheers everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, I took the liberty of putting a reserved sign on the The Spa at Chez Marc for you for after you work your way through this latest snow bomb. Massage therapist has been notified as well. Don't know if they have any Eau de Doxie oil for your massage but they said they could put a rush order on it."

Ann, I shall need all of these today. The only time I have gone out to shovel is to keep the doors clear of snow drifts, and to dig out a little path for the doxies to go outside quickly. The drifting is now half way up the windows of my car (a Toyota Echo), and I would say that by this evening, you won't know I have cars in my driveway. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> C'mon now, there was more too it than that. The way I heard it the actual phrase was "If you don't shut up now, I am going to pull all the heads off your stuffed animals, and I know where you live!!"


Carex, you're putting words in my mouth. Only if she had a car alarm.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Carex said:


> C'mon now, there was more too it than that. The way I heard it the actual phrase was "If you don't shut up now, I am going to pull all the heads off your stuffed animals, and I know where you live!!"


You don't actually have to _say_ that out loud - kids aren't stupid, they know the implications of 'The Mumsey Voice™' (which, when combined with the Look™ has had considerable success in my own experience.)

Actually, if it got really bad, I'd count to three, and my daughter knew that 'something so horrible beyond imagining' would happen if I actually got to three. Fortunately I never got past two ... no idea what I would have actually done.

(She did have a tantrum once in the middle of buying groceries - seen another little boy doing so, and he'd been rewarded with a toy - and I just picked her up out of the cart, told the clerk that they'd have to put the food back on the shelves, and took her home and explained that we wouldn't be having dinner because we couldn't buy food. First and last tantrum I might add ...)

(You all will have to excuse me today - I'm rather grouchy.)


----------



## winwintoo

One of my kids (can't remember which one and they both say it was the other one LOL) announced in the middle of Woolco one day that he was never going shopping with me again. He was about 4 if I remember correctly.

I said that would work out just fine because I was never going to take him. I promptly turned around and walked toward the door and he followed. I had used the voice™ and the look™   

Of course now that my kids are both in their 30s they were much better behaved as young children, age and failing memory are good for some things.

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Not really sure what being in charge has to do with night time, unless one is prepared to walk out and let them wail. Which we are not. She knows that she can't play at night, and that she can't get up for the day until it is morning. And she listens when I tell her that it's not morning. None of this prevents her from waking again, although it has helped greatly with getting her back to sleep. When she was younger and we were new at the parent thing, we had a much harder time of knowing when something was actually wrong, and when we were being manipulated, but we aren't awake for long stretches any more. Well, except for after a nightmare, but that is a different thing, obviously.


----------



## MLeh

And the older the parents get, the better their children were. Especially when telling daughters-in-law what horrible jobs they're doing with the grandchild. (Obviously not the fault of THEIR side of the family.)

My mother in law gives the impression that my husband emerged from the womb, fully dressed, capable of tying a Windsor knot, able to hold a knife and fork and said "Excuse me, mother, can you direct me to the bathroom?"

Although what they say about the children to _others_ and what they say to the children is something completely different. We went to visit his parents when we were dating (it was 'time to introduce me to the parents') and when they picked us up at the airport, the first words to her beloved son, whom she hadn't seen in years, were "You have an infected pimple on your face." He replied "Nice to see you too, mother."


----------



## bhil

Don/Carex: Are we still going to try that multi-way iChat tonight at around 7:30 Pacific time? If so, my id is behis1. If I remember correctly Don's is plmnice, but I don't know Carex's.


----------



## Carex

Ahhh, kids, aren't they a joy. We use the counting thing (usually to 5) and it is amazing how effective it can be. "Do I have to start counting" usually gets a prompt response to whatever crisis is at hand. Actually starting to count results in immediate action and pleas to stop counting. I don't know why this works because we have never gotten to the end of a count and don't know what I would do if I did. Pick her up and carry her to the bedroom I suppose. Seems a bit unfair since she is teeny and I am big.


----------



## Beej

Carex said:


> "Do I have to start counting"


Response: Ok, I'll tell you if you miss a number.  

Any of your kids ever try something like that?


----------



## MLeh

You answered your own question there, Matt: "Which we are not." 

It's difficult knowing, especially when they are little. Nightmares of course are the exception. 

Our daughter would occassionally wake up in the middle of the night hungry. She'd come into our room, stand beside my side of the bed and whisper "Mum. I need some Miniwheats." (She was about two at the time.) I'd get up, nuke her some miniwheats, set them on the table and head back to bed. She'd eat them and then go back to bed. Growth spurts are fun. (she's 5'10" now, so we had our fair share of them)

But you're now at that stage where she can be given choices - both of which involve allowing you to sleep. "It's not morning - you can sleep or you can stay in your room and look at books." (or whatever alternative activity she can do by herself). I never told my daughter she had to sleep - she just had to allow others to do so.


----------



## Carex

Beej said:


> Response: Ok, I'll tell you if you miss a number.
> 
> Any of your kids ever try something like that?


She's not old enough to be that wisecracky yet. I would probably laugh. We had a disagreement about tub time the other night and she stomped off and was opening an closing drawers with authority. I went up to her room to talk to her about it and she had this angry little look on her face. I am such a bad parent that I had to cover my mouth to hide my laugh/smile.

MLeh talks about choices above, and that was the basis for our dispute strangely enough. The thing that she wanted to do was not on the choice list, unfortunately for her.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Don/Carex: Are we still going to try that multi-way iChat tonight at around 7:30 Pacific time? If so, my id is behis1. If I remember correctly Don's is plmnice, but I don't know Carex's.


I have to go out, but hope to be home by then, so I will check when I get home and join you then. You are right about my ID being plmnice. I pm'd you with Carex's as I was unsure if he wanted it made public.


----------



## Carex

I should be there at 7:30. I am not sure though, how to get more than one person aboard. I guess we will collectively figure it out this evening. Like the blind leading the blind.


----------



## SINC

Here's a start:

To start a multiperson video conference:

Select the buddies in your Buddy List you want to invite to the video conference. Press and hold the Command key to select more than one buddy. Click the videocamera button at the bottom of your Buddy List.

You can invite three people to a conference at once, or invite participants as the conference goes along.


So I guess the place to start is to add bhil to our buddy list eh Carex?


----------



## Carex

Yes, I was more wondering about the "inviting as you go along". Just go back to the buddy list and pick another name I guess.


----------



## SINC

I added Sean's name in my buddy list as an AIM member since he doesn't have a .Mac account. Is that correct?


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Not really sure what being in charge has to do with night time, unless one is prepared to walk out and let them wail. Which we are not. She knows that she can't play at night, and that she can't get up for the day until it is morning. And she listens when I tell her that it's not morning. None of this prevents her from waking again, although it has helped greatly with getting her back to sleep. When she was younger and we were new at the parent thing, we had a much harder time of knowing when something was actually wrong, and when we were being manipulated, but we aren't awake for long stretches any more. Well, except for after a nightmare, but that is a different thing, obviously.


Matt, as a young parent, I too was the recipient of much information that was not relavent to the situation at hand. I'm just now realizing that along with that information came a hypnotic instruction to pass it on at the mere mention of certain trigger words. I'll assume "night time sleep" is one of the cursed trigger words.

My appologies. My contributions to this discussion are out of my control.

More coffee please.

I've taken out my windows to give them a cleaning, and now I can't get them back in. I'm seriously thinking of dropping them one by one to the sidewalk 6 floors below. Do you think anyone would notice.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Margaret: I think you've nailed it. Sort of an 'auto response' script wired into our brains.

Windows crashing onto the sidewalk would probably be noticed by us here, but as the majority of the world aren't Mac users perhaps the majority would just reboot.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Margaret: I think you've nailed it. Sort of an 'auto response' script wired into our brains.
> 
> Windows crashing onto the sidewalk would probably be noticed by us here, but as the majority of the world aren't Mac users perhaps the majority would just reboot.


Hehehehe! :clap: :lmao:


----------



## bhil

Don, the address is [email protected]. I don't have an active .Mac account, but I think I can still use my mac.com id.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> ...I've taken out my windows to give them a cleaning, and now I can't get them back in. I'm seriously thinking of dropping them one by one to the sidewalk 6 floors below. Do you think anyone would notice.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Let me know before you do so I can come by and watch (from a safe distance of course.)


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Don, the address is [email protected]. I don't have an active .Mac account, but I think I can still use my mac.com id.


Ah, gotcha, added both to be sure. LOL


----------



## MaxPower

Did either of you (RevMatt & bhil) ever try letting your child cry at night? It sounds mean and cruel, but after a weekend of the crying, it will break the habit of them waking in the middle of the night.

My wife and I did it when our son was around 6 months, and it was probably the hardest thing to endure, but we have never had our son wake in the middle of the night out of habit since. Of course your children may be a wee too old to use such a tactic now.


----------



## Carex

I guess it become a sort of stimulus/reponse thing for them when they are so young. Cry = parent coming to the room. The probably believe at that age that if you are not in the room you have disappeared or something. These habits always seem like the end of the world when they are happening, but when you figure out a solution and look back on it, they are really just short snippets of time that things go on. Hard to be convinced of that when you are getting up constantly and losing sleep but it is true.

And not coming in likely doesn't stop them from waking up, just from letting you know about it. Either way, you get to sleep


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, I shall need all of these today. The only time I have gone out to shovel is to keep the doors clear of snow drifts, and to dig out a little path for the doxies to go outside quickly. The drifting is now half way up the windows of my car (a Toyota Echo), and I would say that by this evening, you won't know I have cars in my driveway. We shall see.


Marc, I'm surprised the gang from the other coast have not offered you their snow plow. After all, they are not currently using it.


----------



## Carex

I resemble that remark. 

You should be happy to be living in such a winter wonderland, abundant in beautiful fluffy snow!! Just think of the rest of us that don't have this privilege!! Snow hog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that man would be up to his shoulders in the snow drifts, and would be stuck dead in his tracks .............. at least until July.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You should be happy to be living in such a winter wonderland, abundant in beautiful fluffy snow!!" Carex, we have had over 15 feet of snow this winter, and right now, fluffy snow is NOT falling. Sleet and ice pellets are falling for another few hours, to be followed by another 25-35cm of wet snow.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Did either of you (RevMatt & bhil) ever try letting your child cry at night? It sounds mean and cruel, but after a weekend of the crying, it will break the habit of them waking in the middle of the night.
> 
> My wife and I did it when our son was around 6 months, and it was probably the hardest thing to endure, but we have never had our son wake in the middle of the night out of habit since. Of course your children may be a wee too old to use such a tactic now.


We did try, but I don't know that we had any more success than we are having with very limited visits. Part of the problem is that when our daughter was younger, she did sleep through the night. When she was about 11 months old, she got sick from her aunt-to-be at Christmas, and it destroyed her schedule. Then, every time she was was approaching normality it seemed like she got sick again. Maybe letting her cry it out now would work, I am convinced that a big part of the reason she wakes up at night is still because she got attention at night when she was sick. (Not that she doesn't get lots of attention during the day.)


----------



## MaxPower

It's a tough call for sure.

We had a bout where our little guy was sick and need us several times through the night. Fortunately for us though, he was able to get back into his sleep pattern with little effort.

Every now and then he decides to wake up and we have a heck of a time trying to get him back to sleep. One time he woke up at 2 am and didn't get back to sleep until 4 am.


----------



## Ena

Evening all. I got a snail mail letter from work today. Doesn't happen very often unless it's bad news so I was wary while opening the envelope. It was to congratulate me on 25 years of service and to choose a gift to be given at an award tea in mid-April. Tempus fugit and all that. 

Good luck with the kiddies sleeping habits. As the grannie saying goes; it's two steps forward and one back when it comes to raising children. 

I've avoided saying what I was able to do outside today in sympathy with all those still having to shovel snow


----------



## RevMatt

We always said that we would never let her cry it out. But we did get desperate enough to try it at one point. She became so upset that she hyperventilated. I don't think that is normal, but in any case I am NOT inflicting that on my child.

Anywho, as I say, on a normal night, I do get the one 3-4 hour chunk. Sometimes it even stretches slightly longer than that. So long as I get naps every now and then, that's really enough sleep for me. And, in fact, that was my pattern for most of life from grade 11 or so on, until the few years between graduation and child arrival. So it's just back to the old familiar habits for me. 

Well, my wife started her very part-time job today, but it's better than nothing. Now we just have to figure schedules out somehow. Hopefully my daughter will get accustomed to the day care soonish, so that we can begin to extend her time there. Although that's a mixed blessing, of course, as it will mean that I get less time with her over all.

On the other news front, my iBook is still in the shop. It got a new screen, but that only revealed that the logic board is fried for the third time. So now it is getting another one of those. The tech thinks that the inverter was slowly going, and that it was killing the boards. When it finally died it took the screen with it. The board is still covered under the recall, but sadly the screen is not. That's life, I suppose. Still, I had always heard that if a board needed replacing 3 times or more, Apple might simply replace the machine. This being it's third time with me, and once with the first owner, I had hoped that might happen. No luck, though. 

Hope you are hanging in there, Marc. The weather certainly does look horrible, and sound equally so from your description.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all............that is if it is morning. Everything is white, with heavy wet snow under a layer of freezing drizzle 2cm thick. It is like a scene from Dr.Zhivago when his family went to the countryside to live.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Not having seen Dr. Zhivago, Marc, I'll just smile and nod. 

Beej, why are you awake at 5:48?


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, those who have seen the movie know just what I am speaking about re the condition outside this morning. True to form, nothing is closed today. One day is usually all we ever get re the snow. Such is Life.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Morning, all. Not having seen Dr. Zhivago, Marc, I'll just smile and nod.
> 
> Beej, why are you awake at 5:48?


I haven't seen Dr. Zhivago either (that I remember), but I should put it on my list. I saw Casablanca last weekend and was quite impressed. Many more classics to see.

RevMatt: I went to sleep very early last night and couldn't sleep more than about 9-10 hours. I'm sure you're really happy that you asked.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, if you liked Casablanca you should like Dr.Z. Totally different but well worth the time spent watching a classic.


----------



## RevMatt

Oh, I like Casablanca. I'll have to keep Dr. Z in mind for the next time I want to score brownie points with a movie suggestion, then 

Horrible problem to have, Beej. Just terrible. 

Off to the office and dialup. Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. SINC and Carex, that was a great little chat last night. It is good to finally meet some Shangers face-to-face, (so to speak) even if it was a little blurry. Carex after you dropped off, things got a little clearer, and then we reinitiated the chat and things got much better. SINC still had a much clearer set of video streams on his display than I did though. I'm going to do a bit of looking around online and see if I can come up with a reason for the problems.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Clear skies and a rising sun will make this another grand day. And yes, although a bit fuzzy at times, the video chat went well. Good luck with your research Sean. We could do with a bit of improvement in quality.


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> ...On the other news front, my iBook is still in the shop. It got a new screen, but that only revealed that the logic board is fried for the third time. So now it is getting another one of those. The tech thinks that the inverter was slowly going, and that it was killing the boards. When it finally died it took the screen with it. The board is still covered under the recall, but sadly the screen is not. That's life, I suppose. Still, I had always heard that if a board needed replacing 3 times or more, Apple might simply replace the machine. This being it's third time with me, and once with the first owner, I had hoped that might happen. No luck, though. ....


I don't think they will automatically replace the machine after a series of failures, but a little complaining wouldn't hurt your chances. Ithink the techs have very limited say in what happens, but the Apple employees have much more leeway. Case in point:

When I started having display problems with my PowerBook, they just kept replacing it (under Applecare), and after the third display the logic board gave problems. The tech was just going to replace it, which was all he was authorized to do, but he suggested I call directly into the Apple support number and complain. I gave the 1-800 number a call and very briefly told the support guy that answered, what my PowerBook had gone through for repairs, and that I didn't have much confidence in it any more. I explained it all matter of factly, and it almost couldn't have been said to be a complaint. He told me he could see the problems listed on file and that he wanted to call the tech who worked on it and asked if he could call me back. By that afternoon he called to tell me that my new PowerBook was on the way.

So it might not hurt for you to give Apple a call.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. I can see out my windows now. It turns out that someone in the past must have taken the windows out to clean them and put them in backwards. When I finally figured out the tracks and correct placement of the windows, they went back in easily and now I can open them - amazing.

Sorry to hear about your weather Marc, hope it clears up soon.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Not being able to afford a dentist for the past few years I am now playing catch up. I can't feel the right side of my face as it is frozen. One more apt and I am done for a few months.

Trying to drink my tea without pouring it down the front of me is a challenge. Answering the phone seems to be okay if I speak really slowly.

Hope everyone is doing well. Marc, winter will come to an end - don't let it get you down.


----------



## Carex

Cameo said:


> Trying to drink my tea without pouring it down the front of me is a challenge. Answering the phone seems to be okay if I speak really slowly.


And that is different from how you normally drink, how?


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> And that is different from how you normally drink, how? I heard


Carex, you need to be poked with a feather on a long stick.

Cameo is in pain and you can only make fun of her? you cad.   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

She's not in pain, she was frozen. It doesn't look like I finished my thoughts above but it was going to be the old "drinking problem" joke. You know, when you dribble on yourself. 

I'll bet she is fine now!! 

And yes, I teach at the Cad school sometimes.


----------



## MLeh

Cameo: a straw?


----------



## Cameo

I never thought about the straw - but I managed.
Carex - the freezing is coming out and now it hurts. Where is
that stick with the feather - I think I shall do more than poke.

Probably a good thing - I am really not much of a drinker. Two beer and
I am sloshed. So I never have more than one once in a while. 
Although if it might numb my mouth then maybe I should indulge.


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> It doesn't look like I finished my thoughts above .......


Prema ......... will not comment. back away from the keyboard now.......

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, don't mix alcohol with the sort of medication that you just went through at the dentist. Some warm herbal tea might be just the thing for you just now.

"Marc, winter will come to an end - don't let it get you down." Yes, comes late June to early July, the last of the snow shall be melted away and we shall be able to enjoy our four weeks of summer. Spring is non-existent here in St.John's, and summer is short with an elongated Fall.


----------



## Cameo

I think we may have some here at the office. Will try that.

I was only teasing about the drink as I have never resorted
to alcohol to solve a problem anyhow. There were a few alcoholics
in my family and I vowed never to succumb to that disease.

It is hard to fathom winter in June. Do you have a longer winter
or just at a different time of year?


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> Prema ......... will not comment. back away from the keyboard now.......
> 
> Margaret


Chicken. 

The straw might be good after the freezing, but during, it's hard to get a seal and the drooly problem persists.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we get our first snow by US Thanksgiving (the last Thursday in Nov.). It usually does not last. By mid to late December, we usually have had about 50-100cm of snow fall, but with rain in between, it might not all be on the ground. January is a mix of snow (100-200cm) and rain. Februrary bring about a bit more snow and less rain. March brings about 100cm of snow and more rain. April and May each usually bring about 50cm of snow and lots of rain. Suddenly, by mid to late June, when people are about to kill each other, the sun comes out and we get some nice warm weather. Here in St.John's, summer's warmth ends in early August with the warmth of the land and the cold North Atlantic bringing fog almost every day. Fall is beautiful, with nice weather up until Remembrance Day. Then, we may expect snow between Nov.11th, to July 1st (Memorial Day here in NL as well as Canada Day, in memory of the Battle of Beaumont Hamel, in which nearly 800 Newfoundlanders went over the top on July 1st. Only 68 responded to roll call the next morning. In 15 minutes, the Dominion of Newfoundland lost nearly 1% of its total population. Memorial University, where I teach, was built as a living memorial to these men -- "Lest we Forget").


----------



## Cameo

If you just make sure that the cup is securely resting on the bottom lip and be very concious of what you are doing it seems to work. My clothing is still clean.


----------



## winwintoo

Much sadness here today. After what seems like years of going from one doctor to another, Mom has finally been diagnosed with myeloma. Mom's only surviving sister also has the same thing, although she's had a diagnosis for several years. I think Mom has known as well, but each time the tests came back negative, Mom would get her hopes up, only to get sick again and go through another round of tests with no firm diagnosis.

I haven't talked with Mom yet since my sister took her to the doctor, that will come later or tomorrow. 

It's a relief in a way. Now my sister who is Mom's primary care-giver, will know what she's facing and the family can plan for her on-going care.

I can hear the doxies at the door, I'll give them Mom's address and send them on the way.

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Margaret. So sorry to hear the sad news about your mother's health. I do hope she doesn't have to wait too long for treatment if that is what lies ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, sorry to hear of this prognosis. Doxies are like comfort food for the heart and soul. May peace be with you tonight.....and always. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - I'm so sorry. I wish there was a way to change this for your Mom.
Life can be so hard at times. What is the treatment for this?


----------



## SINC

All our thoughts are with you Margaret. Best of luck to your Mom with the treatment.


----------



## Carex

Tough news indeed. Take care.


----------



## MLeh

Margaret: Not good news, but at least they have something to treat now and I hope your mum's quality of life is somehow improved through this knowledge.

Thoughts are with you, her, and the rest of your family.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts.

If there is any good news, the progression of Myeloma is slow and my Aunt has had pretty good quality of life in spite of the treatments she has undergone. Now that Mom has a focus she will do well. This diagnosis was a long time coming and very frustrating for all of us as we all knew that something was very wrong, but not sure what it was.

We don't know yet how they will treat Mom - another stay in the hospital is inevitable in the near future, but she now has the attention of some of the head doctors in the city so whatever happens will be swift.

Mom would not want this to put a damper on anyone's activities. She is no doubt sitting at her laptop as we speak, playing some kind of on-line bingo or something.

BTW, my son Sean came into some money and got himself a MacBookPro today. That means I will have a spare PowerBook 12" 1 Ghz. Know of anybody who needs a computer? The doxies could take it back to Ottawa when they return.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Margaret: A positive outlook always helps.

Congrats to your son on the MacBook Pro. I would say of the people here, Matt (of the Rev variety) would most need a 12" PB.


----------



## Ena

Cameo said:


> Trying to drink my tea without pouring it down the front of me is a challenge. Answering the phone seems to be okay if I speak really slowly..


How about a kiddie "sippy cup"?  

On a serious note, we do give them to patients who have trouble hanging on to a regular glass. 

Good day for me. Got to choose my 25 year service gift. Chose a $75 gift certificate to A&B Sound. New CD's here we come. Income tax refund is in the bank, exactly the same amount as I calculated. Took less than two weeks.


----------



## RevMatt

Sorry to hear the news, Margaret. I even asked Google to help so I know what myeloma is, and so I genuinely mean that. Do you know what treatment options will be explored, and is your Mom in good enough health to attempt them?

Any yes, a new PB would be an awesome thing, but I really can't offer you any money for it. Thanks for the thought, though 

edit - like my new avatar? I not only have one on my car, but have the shirt and the mug, too. And since I was feeling like a change, I thought I'd try it on here, too


----------



## RevMatt

And with the sad news out of Afghanistan, I am off for the night. With luck, my week long funk will fade somewhat in the light of a day spent playing with my daughter tomorrow (Wednesday is my weekend).


----------



## Carex

RevMatt, very radical for a man in your position.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Coffee and tea are now being served.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Thanks for the tea and coffee, Marc. Roads clear yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Matt. The plows clear the roads and the 100kph winds fill them in again within the hour.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## Beej

Good morning. All is calm around Ottawa before next week's poop storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

"...next week's poop storm"??? A new sort of Ottawa-centered weather condition???


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> "...next week's poop storm"??? A new sort of Ottawa-centered weather condition???


Very much Ottawa-centred, but not new. The last one was back in late November/early-December, I think. Mounds of rhetoric, sudden flurries of grand-standing, gusts of hot air and more. Earplugs are the recommended attire for braving the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, it sounds almost as bad as our weather.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, it sounds almost as bad as our weather.


It can be but, over a couple beers, staring through the TV window, it can make for a nice evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, beer does not help with our weather, Beej.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, just stopped by to catch up on all the latest "poop" and was not disappointed to find some.

Spent the last two hours on final approach with the columns for this week which are now filed and gone.

After a quick breakfast, I will be off to work on my new blog.


----------



## bhil

Morning all.

Maragaret, sorry to hear about your mother. Hopefully treatments come fast and go well.

Matt, I like the new avatar but as soon as I saw it, my mind made the switch to associate that picture with you, and promptly wiped out the old avatar. Now for the life of me I can't think of what your old avatar was so I can't do an objective comparison to decide which one I like better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don's Blog. Good thing that your mother did not name you Bogg. Still, Bogg's Blog does have a ring to it, n'est pas? Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Cameo

Sean - I was a colourful apple.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I was a colourful apple". Jeanne, I always pictured you as a rare and delicate cameo pin, which has been passed on down from generation to generation.


----------



## Ena

RevMatt said:


> edit - like my new avatar? I not only have one on my car, but have the shirt and the mug, too. And since I was feeling like a change, I thought I'd try it on here, too


Nice reference to Mac OS X or am I wrong?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Good morning all, just stopped by to catch up on all the latest "poop" and was not disappointed to find some.


Industrial strength Immodium on order and arriving soon!


----------



## Cameo

I forgot the "t" in "it"

Time to wake up I guess.


----------



## winwintoo

I thought I'd get a new avatar too - do you think it's too controversial?

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

:lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I see nothing controversial in your new avatar......but then, I believe in evolution. Still, there are some evolutionary anomolies, such as the giraffe, the dachshund and the manatee.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. 

Seeing as everyone was playing with avatars this morning I thought I'd join in.

Nothing as clever as Margaret's though. 

Mine was provided to me by my loving daughter, who apparently knows me best of anyone. The words (if you can't read them) are 'Does not play well with others', and the dragon is holding a severed arm in its mouth.


----------



## bhil

Thanks Jeanne, now I remember. That being said, while I like Matt's new avatar, I think I liked his old one better. I laughed when I saw Margaret's avatar, and I think Elaine's is fantastic, but I've always had a fondness for dragons.


----------



## bhil

Don/Carex: I did some digging around on the blurriness issues we were having with the iChat and may have a solution. Apparently the Bandwidth Restriction setting we had set to "No Limit" may be the problem. This setting appently is used for restricting the size of the picture that iChat will actually send, and if it is set to something larger than necessary, iChat will generate larger images which will lose data and show up blurry or distorted on the other end. "No Limit" is a setting there to be used for LAN connections or very large bandwidth internet connections. It gives us something to try next time to improve the quality.


----------



## SINC

Sean, my normal speed is about 2 MPS , but I set the prefs at 1 MPS to see what will happen. That should give it some room to work with, should it not?


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for the endorsement of my avatar, but I can't let it stay - it's not mine, I just had to respond to Matt's!

I got into quite a discussion on an audio book list about evolution a while ago, so I recognized the meaning in Matt's avatar - the one I posted comes from CafePress - you can get it on t-shirts and mugs and so on.

I think I'd better settle for something less divisive.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Are you on a cable modem or ADSL (I saw it in the other thread but don't recall.) Remember there are two speeds, upstream and downstream. On ADSL the bandwidth on your upstream is significantly less than the downstream (for example, my downstream is 5 Mbps and my upstream is 640 kpbs.), and the upstream is the key. In a two person chat, I would think the setting could be close to your actual speed since you are only sending one signal out. In a multi-way chat I can't say for sure, since I don't know how iChat distributes the streams, or if it takes into account that you have multiple participants and automatically adjusts itself for the specified limit. About the only we can find out for sure is to try.


----------



## winwintoo

Well, I made a new animated avatar, but alas, not allowed here at ehMac - not surprised.

So here it is:










Sort of the same as the other avatar, but more subtle?

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Isn't Don's avatar animated?


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> Isn't Don's avatar animated?


Yes it is. Maybe Don is "special"   

When I try to upload mine, it says I can't. Maybe to save space, they decided to quit allowing them?

More controversy.  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

I checked into the animated avatar thing and animated ones are no longer allowed - there was lengthy (but not very enlightening  ) debate about the issue some time ago. I guess I missed it.

Oh well, at least I learned how to make one. And yes, that's me. And yes I took that rumpled picture and PhotoShopped it to look brand new - all the wrinkles are gone - it's a miracle!

The picture was taken last week, BTW   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> Yes it is. Maybe Don is "special"


Oh he is special all right.


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> The picture was taken last week, BTW
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Yes, but last week in what century? Sorry, couldn't resist and I do like that feathered pole.


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> Yes, but last week in what century? Sorry, couldn't resist and I do like that feathered pole.


MOOOOOMMMMMMMM Carex is bothering meeeeeeeeeeeetptptptp tptptptp 

Margaret


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Are you on a cable modem or ADSL (I saw it in the other thread but don't recall.) Remember there are two speeds, upstream and downstream. On ADSL the bandwidth on your upstream is significantly less than the downstream (for example, my downstream is 5 Mbps and my upstream is 640 kpbs.), and the upstream is the key. In a two person chat, I would think the setting could be close to your actual speed since you are only sending one signal out. In a multi-way chat I can't say for sure, since I don't know how iChat distributes the streams, or if it takes into account that you have multiple participants and automatically adjusts itself for the specified limit. About the only we can find out for sure is to try.


ADSL 2MBS up 360 down.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Yes it is. Maybe Don is "special"
> 
> When I try to upload mine, it says I can't. Maybe to save space, they decided to quit allowing them?
> 
> More controversy.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Margaret, that is exactly what happened. They no longer allow them but allowed those who had them a "grandfather clause" and we were allowed to keep them. Nothing special about that!


----------



## Cameo

Darn, I had wanted to make mine do a waltz - guess I shan't
bother now.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> ADSL 2MBS up 360 down.


I think you have those reversed. During our next chat we will have to fiddle with the bandwidth restriction and see if it helps.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> I think you have those reversed. During our next chat we will have to fiddle with the bandwidth restriction and see if it helps.


Yep 2229 down 368 up.


----------



## Carex

I need to make up for my digs of late. It's a spring thing and it will pass. 

As penance I am preparing a wienie roast on the back deck this afternoon. The weather is certainly beautiful enough for it. I'll fire up the BBQ in about 1/2 hour and I'm sure the smell will attract all you hungry Shangers. There will be veggie dogs for non-meat eaters. Refreshments will be available in the large aluminum tub next to the BBQ.


----------



## Cameo

I'm hungry - be right there. You do have honey mustard right?
and onions????


----------



## RevMatt

Awww, I missed the avatar, Margaret! Bring it back!  And Elaine, yours is perfect. BTW, when can I have my arm back?

Other than my daughter's refusal to nap yet again (she may be growing out of naps already) this has been a good "weekend" thus far. More enjoyment to come this afternoon!


----------



## Dr.G.

"As penance I am preparing a wienie roast on the back deck this afternoon." The doxies, aka "weiners" and "weiner dogs", are in hiding.


----------



## winwintoo

I'll be there for the weinie roast - and I'll drag along the big stick with the feathers on it, just in case anyone needs to use it   

Matt, here's the avatar I had up earlier:










I got it from CafePress - I thought it went nicely with yours  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I have 8 doxies cowering in the corner. Of course, try to come and take one to roast, and you shall understand the meaning of "Death before dishonor".


----------



## Cameo

Don't worry Marc, Margaret is coming and she is taking her stick with the feather. I may be small but I can get nasty when I need to. The doxies are safe with us there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, the doxies love you and would fight to the death to protect you. Of course, if you were eating, you have never seen sadness than when a doxie looks up at you with their woefull hound eyes begging for a bit of food. My wife has spoiled all of our dogs, so you may give them a treat or two.


----------



## MLeh

I prefer smokies myself.
With lots of grilled Walla Walla onions.


----------



## Cameo

I could bet I have seen similar eyes. The dog I grew up with was a hound and
loved to beg. I also have spoilt my animals.


----------



## SINC

Careful folks, the cat is watching all this with great interest:


----------



## Cameo

Now how did my kitten get way out there Don?
Arwen........................time to come home and behave
yourself. (fat chance of her "behavin!")


----------



## Carex

Yes, there are smokies grilling. 

No dogs will be harmed during the making of this fine afternoon affair. 

And all condiments are over there on the picnic table; there is quite a selection as you can see.

I see Sinc has already helped himself to the beer.


----------



## winwintoo

Just goes to show that one man's trash etc.

I've been cleaning and rearranging and decided life would be much simpler without some stuff. What to do. Can't throw it in the dumpster - too big. Can't haul it to the dump - no truck. Can't even call the Sally Ann any more - they already have enough stuff.

So I was down collecting my mail and the group that takes the bus to Safeway was down there so I said "I have this stuff" - and would you believe people actually wanted it?

Now I'm starting to be able to breathe in here.

The smokies are good, but where's the saurkraut?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"No dogs will be harmed during the making of this fine afternoon affair." Peace and common sense has again returned to The Shang.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> The smokies are good, but where's the saurkraut?
> 
> Margaret


Here you go Margaret:


----------



## RevMatt

You folks inspired me to haul the BBQ out of the shed. Now I just need propane...

Nice, Margaret. Very funny


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I have some propane tanks in my garage. However, there is a 7 foot snow drift in front of the garage door, and you would have to dig through nearly 3 meters of snow to get to this drift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I could bring some Nathan's hot dogs.........but then if I don't have enough for everyone there might be some "wiener envy".


----------



## Dr.G.

We could bring most of the doxie pups, but little Rosie is off at ballet class. She wants to be a "ballewiener".


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Carex, I could bring some Nathan's hot dogs.........but then if I don't have enough for everyone there might be some "wiener envy".


No need, we've already had some flown in from New York. Our American cousins are very generous with their national symbols. 

Haul out the BBQ. What strange customs you have in the east. Mine has been on my deck and in use all winter. I guess we take it for granted. I noticed to that it had been used when my folks came out to house sit in the month of February.


----------



## MLeh

We used our BBQ 12 months out of the year even when we lived in Calgary. (mmm... Alberta beef)

Actually, it's easier to BBQ with snow than with rain.


----------



## Carex

You can BBQ in any weather when there is a partial covering on your deck right outside your door. 

I grew up in Alberta and i agree with your assessment of Alberta beef. That is until I dipped into Argentina recently and tasted theirs. Holy moly that stuff is fantastic.


----------



## Dr.G.

"No need, we've already had some flown in from New York. Our American cousins are very generous with their national symbols." The Doxie Express makes a weekly run to Nathen's in Coney Island to get them fresh.


----------



## Trose

I don't get a chance to check ehMac for two days and The Shang already has 20 new pages. I'm going to have a lot of reading to do after finals (2 done... 5 to go).


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck on your finals, Trose. As a university prof, I have to do the grading of finals. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Mine is normally out and in service all winter, in fact. I have many times been BBQ'ing while standing on snow so high that the grill is at knee height. But with the move, there wasn't anywhere to put it at the new place that was clear, and there was way too much to do to shovel off piles and piles of ice and snow while the moving guys were unloading. So I just had them shove it in the shed. Now it is out.

Marc, thanks for the offer. Has it occurred to you, though, that if you just opened the valve on one of the tanks, and pointed it at your driveway, you could light 'er up and have a flamethrower to move the new snow for you?


----------



## SINC

Trose said:


> I don't get a chance to check ehMac for two days and The Shang already has 20 new pages. I'm going to have a lot of reading to do after finals (2 done... 5 to go).


Yes Trose, this place grows at an unbelievable rate, but if posting here is an asset to those who post, then The Shang has served its purpose.


----------



## SINC

Well, time to bid good night to all. Rest well and arise refreshed.


----------



## Ena

Thanks for that thought Don. Will obey your command after a sad day at work


----------



## Beej

Good morning. Much coffee will be needed today; I was up all night after taking an unintentional evening nap. Is it a nap if it lasts about 4 hours?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Looks like Beej beat me to the coffee. Still, I shall make some fresh tea and coffee for those who have not had their naps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, a "flamethrower"??? Good idea, but it would take a huge industrial size propane tank to melt what is in my driveway just now.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Another nice day in store for us as the spring sun continues to strengthen. Coffee sounds great.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Thanks for that thought Don. Will obey your command after a sad day at work


Sorry to hear about a sad day at work - those things seem to linger - the pups will comfort you while you find peace.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, the doxie puppies, who were born 5 months ago today, shall bring you a momentary peace. They are able to sense sadness and provide a person who is sad with the opportunity to pet them and reflect upon the cause of the sadness. Petting a doxie sitting in your lap is very therapeutic.


----------



## MaxPower

Today I sold my soul to the Devil.

During my job search, I have officially applied to Micro$oft.

Please forgive me. Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, the doxie puppies, who were born 5 months ago today, shall bring you a momentary peace. They are able to sense sadness and provide a person who is sad with the opportunity to pet them and reflect upon the cause of the sadness. Petting a doxie sitting in your lap is very therapeutic.


And petting a leopard that is sitting on your lap is tricky and will keep you very wide awake. Take your pick.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Today I sold my soul to the Devil.
> 
> During my job search, I have officially applied to Micro$oft.
> 
> Please forgive me. Desperate times call for desperate measures.


One does what one has to do. Simple as that MP.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, MS is no devil company, just as Bill Gates is not the devil. "Any port in a storm" as we say here in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## Cameo

Life isn't easy. You have to do what you have to do. We wish you the very best. If you get the job I hope you enjoy it and it does well by you. 

I have been left in charge of the office for the next few days. Which means
that I am basically here alone as the crew is out on jobs and the sales aren't (and shouldn't be) in the office much. 

I get the barbeque I won from Timmies next wednesday. I am not unpacking it where I presently live cause the neighbourhood is really going downhill.
Swat team raided one of the front row units and took the entire family away.
Crack house. I wondered why there were always someone coming and going - all the time. The unit three doors down was robbed in broad daylight two weeks ago - and we believe by someone in the complex.


----------



## MLeh

Time to head downtown. If anyone remembers a couple weeks ago I was having issues with getting a bid into Saskatchewan in time - well, I got the job (yay), and so now I have to go get some paperwork done and send it off to them to confirm the contract. So it looks like a trip to Saskatchewan in the summer. This is probably after the trip to Ottawa with my daughter's choir for July 1st. Hope my husband doesn't decide to move while I'm out of town.

Cameo: we live in a nice neighbourhood but have had three grow-ops in our neighbourhood (one right across the street from us) shut down in the last 6 months. My husband says I'm the only one in the neighbourhood with an 'evident source of income', and everyone else drives nicer cars than me!


----------



## Carex

Cameo, here is hoping we don't see you on the next episode of Cops. Do they still make that show?

Sounds tough in Kitchener. I had no idea


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Time to head downtown. If anyone remembers a couple weeks ago I was having issues with getting a bid into Saskatchewan in time - well, I got the job (yay), and so now I have to go get some paperwork done and send it off to them to confirm the contract. So it looks like a trip to Saskatchewan in the summer. This is probably after the trip to Ottawa with my daughter's choir for July 1st. Hope my husband doesn't decide to move while I'm out of town.
> 
> Cameo: we live in a nice neighbourhood but have had three grow-ops in our neighbourhood (one right across the street from us) shut down in the last 6 months. My husband says I'm the only one in the neighbourhood with an 'evident source of income', and everyone else drives nicer cars than me!


Be sure to let us know if you're coming to Saskatchewan - If I remember correctly you said Moose Jaw, but I'm always up for a trip over there!

My sons keep telling me that I pay too much rent - I think so too, but I feel safe here. I cringe when I think of moving to some of the less secure buildings that are available.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

I'm a bit excited today. I do a lot of beadwork and developed a unique technique that I call *tada* "Canadian Twist". My design was published in January in a Canadian on-line e-zine and was met with hohum response. Then earlier this week, someone on one of the Yahoo groups I belong to posted a picture of a bracelet she made. From the picture, it looks like she used my pattern, but in her notes, she attributed the design to a print magazine.

OhBoy! I didn't have a copy of the magazine, so I quickly found someone who could scan the article and send it to me, meanwhile I wrote to the customer relations contact at the magazine, thinking I would be proactive in case of a copyright conflict.

Turns out there is no conflict, my design is completely different, but the editor of the magazine wrote back to me and asked me to consider submitting my design for publication in their magazine    

I'm pretty happy to be asked. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, not to make light of your current situation, but you could use a dachshund as a guard dog. We have just sold the two of the last four doxie pups (we hope) and we are keeping the last two show quality pups (Rosie and Casey). Still, if we have another litter, I shall keep you in mind. Until then, maybe I should send out "The Fearsome Foursome" to "stand on guard for thee". 

Say "hey" to Gracie for me.


----------



## Beej

Slogan:
"Guard Doxies: Deceptively Cute, Vicious Protectors, Be Careful Not To Step On Them"

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, actually their motto is "Death before Dishonor".


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, actually their motto is "Death before Dishonor".


Do the Canadian doxies use "Death before Dishonour and not without a Doughnut"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, "The Fearsome Foursome" were all born in Chicago. The pups were born here in St.John's.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Be sure to let us know if you're coming to Saskatchewan - If I remember correctly you said Moose Jaw, but I'm always up for a trip over there!
> 
> Take care, Margaret


The bid package had to go to Moose Jaw, but the job is actually in Fort Qu'Appelle (for those who don't know: a little town slightly north and east of Regina, not to be confused with Qu'Appelle, which is directly east.)


----------



## Cameo

We have police cars in here regularly now. Broken windows, someone removed
a large metal grate for drainage - this hole would be big enough for a small child to fall into or if your tire hit it you would ruin the axle. I have been here for 7 years and it was good when I moved in. Only in the past couple years has it become nasty.

Margaret - I hope you are going to submit your design. I had a photo win an honourable mention in a magazine and boy did that feel wonderful.

Elaine - congrats on the job - good for you! 

The doxies are probably more protection than my shepard - she is far too friendly and happy. She may let someone rob me blind but I think she would attack if they tried to hurt one of us.

Gracie says "hi"


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, the doxies bark even when my wife, son or yours truly comes through the door. The difference is they go crazy when they see any of us and are overjoyed. When anyone else comes in, that is another story. A neighbor just walked in one day and three of the doxies chased her out into the driveway, and one actually got outside and would not let her near the door. She had to go to her house and phone me that one of our doxies was out on our front step guarding the house. They are small, but anything bred to dig out badgers and wolverines can NOT be messed with in the final analysis.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> They are small, but anything bred to dig out badgers and wolverines can NOT be messed with in the final analysis.


If you ever encounter a wolverine, even with the doxies, do whatever it takes to avoid a fight. It will not end up well for you and yours. 

On a happier note, X-men 3 is coming out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, as a pacifist, I always try to avoid a fight. Still, if one of my doxies confronts a wolverine, what can I do??? I pity the wolverine.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> I pity the wolverine.


I wish you the best, although I suggest you restrain the doxies; four may have some hope, but only through attrition. 

There are happier things to consider in the Shang, like food.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, doxies are bred to be lone hunters. Thus, one on one is the way they fight. Remember, they are digging down to get the badger/wolverine, which puts them at a disadvantage.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, doxies are bred to be lone hunters. Thus, one on one is the way they fight. Remember, they are digging down to get the badger/wolverine, which puts them at a disadvantage.


Well, I can see this is a well established position for elsewhere (we really should explore a few other things outside the Shang  ). At least consider and research any non-doxie sourced sites on wolverines versus doxies. Sometimes, when doxies create educational websites, they get a little carried away. 

One on one, between adults, you would end up one doxie short.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, sorry to disappoint you. This from a Wolverine Protection Website -- 

"The wolverine is the largest land-dwelling member of the family Mustelidae (animals such as minks, weasels,otters, skunks). Fot its size, the Wolverine is probably one of the smallest and most powerful top-of-the-food-chain predator. It makes a Tasmanian Devil look like a sissy. The wolverine is powerfully built, and well adapted for winter survival. The wolverine walks on the soles of its feet as do bears and humans. This is called a plantigrade posture and allows the animal to move much easily through soft, deep snow. 
Wolverine fur is typically a thick, glossy dark brown. A light, silvery facial mask is obvious in some individuals with a pale buff stripe running from the shoulders along the animal's side and crossing the rump just above a long, bushy tail. A white hair patch on the neck and chest is often present in some individuals while not occurring in others. White hair on the toes, feet and forelegs is not uncommon. The Wolverine has 38 very sharp teeth and five slightly retractable and very sharp claws on each paw. Because of the stripes along the wolverine's body it is sometimes called a skunk bear. It is neither a skunk nor a bear but it is a relative of the skunk. 

For its size (25-36 pounds), it has no known preditors. Its only combatant is the North American Dachshund, which was first brought to the Americas in the 1780's. Native Americans called these dachshunds "carcajou", a French corruption of an Native American word meaning Evil Spirit or Mountain Devil. The North American dachshund is smaller but more vicious than the European Dachshund. Dachshund is a German word meaning "badger dog"."


----------



## Dr.G.

Pound for pound, a doxie wins every time. Trust me on this fact of nature.


----------



## SINC

Elaine, if you get to Sask. in July, let us know. My wife and I will be travelling in the area mid month. I may even have to stop in Regina and buy Sean a cold one and Margaret a fancy drink?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if you and your wife make it to St.John's in July, you could see our infamous Canada Day snowball fights with real snow from this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some intersting Facts about Wolverines

http://blindkat.tripod.com/zoo/wolverine2.jpg

If a wolverine was the size of a bear, it would be the strongest animal on Earth. 

The wolverine's jaws are strong enough to crush bones. 

Wolverines are capable of bringing down deer or caribou. 

A cougar will back away if it is challenged for a carcass by a wolverine. 

Wolverines are known among trappers for stealing food while fox or mink get caught. 

Wolverines are strong enough to drag an animal carcass three times their own weight for some distance. 

A wolverine's keen nose can smell food under snow. 

Wolverines have been reported to drive packs of wolves from their kills. 

And yet, a wolverine will cower at the sight of a standard sized dachshund.

http://www.hotdogblog.com/modules/xcgal/index.php?cat=3


----------



## winwintoo

Another "fact" about wolverines that I "learned" in 5th grade science.

A wolverine is a female wolf.

My Dad, who was not known for his sense of humour had a short, but very intense discussion with the teacher over that one. My Dad by the way, had, in his youth, made a living as a trapper in the Qu'Appelle Valley.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, everyone. Carex, if you want to send that BBQ to me for safe keeping, feel free... 

Virtually nothing new in my life today. Glad to read all the news from yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

"QU'APPELLE VALLEY - Legend tells of a young Indian brave canoeing home from a hunting trip one evening when he thought he heard someone calling his name. "Who calls?", he asked aloud. There was no reply. "Qu'appelle?" he tried again, this time in French. Then came a reply from the hills on the other side of the placid, moonlit lake: "Qu'appelle?" It was his echo. 

On his return home the following night he discovered the young maiden he was to marry died suddenly the previous evening. With her dying breath, she called out his name.

Thus, the beautiful Qu'Appelle Valley received its name.

Or rather, that's the essence of the poem The Legend of the Qu'Appelle Valley, by the late Mohawk-Canadian poet E. Pauline Johnson. Johnson's verse made a romantic legend out of an unusual phenomenon reported a century earlier by Metis trader Daniel Harmon. According to Saskatchewan place-name expert Bill Barry's People Places, Indians of the region in 1804 told Harmon they often heard what they believed to be a voice crying out to them as they travelled the valley."

In Cree, which is a beautiful language, "Kâ-têpwêt?", is their word for dachshund, and sounds like "qui appelle?" in French. Early French trappers would bring dachshunds with them for compansionship and protection.


----------



## SINC

The Qu'Appelle Valley is less than a half hour from my wife's home town. It is a beautiful place indeed. abut it runs for many miles through Sask. and not many know how far. Margaret would.


----------



## winwintoo

My Dad lived closer to Round Lake which is still in the Qu'Appelle Valley, but further east than Echo Lake where the legend is generally thought to have taken place. East of Round Lake the river pretty much peters out.

My Grandfather had land in the valley near #9 highway and his land had a lot of natural springs on it. 

Every time I pay $2 for a bottle of water, I think of those nice clear springs and wish I had been able to hang on to that land :greedy: :greedy: 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, I can clearly remember drinking water directly from the Swift Current creek in the early 50s. Even in to the early 60s we filled our canteens from that creek when horseback riding in the countryside on a hot day.

Wildlife abounded in the eco-system as did marine life. The water even tasted good and it was clear as could be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready for anyone who wants some.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the Qu'Appelle Valley looks like a grand spot from the pics I have seen on the web. It is free of badgers and wolverines, and seems peaceful and serene.

I have only been to Regina in SK back in July, 1996. Wish I could have seen more of that fine province.


----------



## Beej

Morning all. Found this site, written from the Wolverine's perspective.
http://www.wolverinefoundation.org/faq.htm

Q: Does the wolverine have a natural enemy?
A: The mountain lion, wolf and bear are predators of the wolverine. However, the human is recognized as the primary predator of the wolverine.
....
Doxie researchers have disagreed with the Wolverine researchers for a long time. However, due to their cuteness and the Wolverine's ferocity, doxies generally draw upon a larger audience for promotion of their research. 

The last time the two sides attempted to jointly research the topic was in a large round robin tournament of champion fighters. Hundreds of the top fighters from the doxie and wolverine camps were to determine if either animal had the upper paw in a series of matches. Unfortunately, no doxies made it to the end of the tournament, so the results, as reported solely by the wolverines, are considered suspect.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Another full day ahead. After much fussing and demanding, we let our daughter try sleeping without a diaper last night (she is already toilet trained during the day). And she made it! 'tis only one night, but it's a start. Anywho, off I go for the full day I mentioned. Enjoy your days, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

"However, the human is recognized as the primary predator of the wolverine." Beej, strangely enough, there are laws in 42 US states that forbid the hunting or tracking of wolverines by dachshunds, but no laws that prevent the needless killing of wolverines by humans.

Re that "large round robin tournament of champion fighters", I assume you are talking about the Great Alaskan Fight-Off in 1999. Keep in mind that they selected the off-spring of the champion fighting doxies, rather than the champs themselves, and that none of the doxies were older than 3 months old. I shall give you the fact that a 3 month old doxie pup is no match for an adult wolverine. Thus, this was not a fair competition.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, that is a milestone for your daughter. There shall be setbacks, but the end is in sight. Kudos to her.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Re that "large round robin tournament of champion fighters", I assume you are talking about the Great Alaskan Fight-Off in 1999. Keep in mind that they selected the off-spring of the champion fighting doxies, rather than the champs themselves, and that none of the doxies were older than 3 months old. I shall give you the fact that a 3 month old doxie pup is no match for an adult wolverine. Thus, this was not a fair competition.


That was the event referred to. Accounts of which doxies participated are conflicting. Doxie researchers maintain that youths were sent, but have never provided evidence to independent evaluators and have provided inconsistent reasons as to why doxies would send their children off to fight. Common reasons given are, "We thought it would be a piece of cake for them", "It teaches discipline", "The event was promoted as a multicultural summer camp" and "We're not allowed to talk about this, want to cuddle?"

Following the tournament, economists noted a suspicious drop in the price Hush Puppies. Forensic research on a random sample of loafers was inconclusive.

Independent research completed by the Cairo Assembly of Tournament Statistics concluded that cats are graceful and embody 'coolness' to a degree not seen in any other animal, past, present or future. Although the title of the research paper was, "Great Alaskan Fight-Off: Clear Victory or Grim Conspiracy", the only topic discussed in the body of the paper was the superiority of cats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, Hush Puppies are promoted by a Bassett Hound, and not a dachshund. That ad campaign has been around since I was in high school. 

I question your contention about the "Independent research" which was completed by the Cairo Assembly of Tournament Statistics. The CATS Group, a lobby group to ban the importation of dachshunds from Germany, has long been associated with anti-doxie causes. Keep in mind that the two researchers for this paper were Dr. Katherine "Kit" Katz and Dr. Jason Jinglestars. Dr. Katz wrote of the "clear victory" for the wolverines, and thus the superiority of cats over dogs. Dr. Jinglestars wrote about the "Grim Conspiracy" of the CATS group and other non-canine groups. After the article was published, Dr.Jinglestars mysteriously disappeared. Next to the case of Jimmy Hoffa, his sudden disappearance is the greatest unsolved mystery in the files of the FBI.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, Hush Puppies are promoted by a Bassett Hound, and not a dachshund. That ad campaign has been around since I was in high school.
> 
> I question your contention about the "Independent research" which was completed by the Cairo Assembly of Tournament Statistics. The CATS Group, a lobby group to ban the importation of dachshunds from Germany, has long been associated with anti-doxie causes. Keep in mind that the two researchers for this paper were Dr. Katherine "Kit" Katz and Dr. Jason Jinglestars. Dr. Katz wrote of the "clear victory" for the wolverines, and thus the superiority of cats over dogs. Dr. Jinglestars wrote about the "Grim Conspiracy" of the CATS group and other non-canine groups. After the article was published, Dr.Jinglestars mysteriously disappeared. Next to the case of Jimmy Hoffa, his sudden disappearance is the greatest unsolved mystery in the files of the FBI.


I wasn't referring to marketing, but questions raised about the materials after the suspiciously timed price drop. One of the key suppliers to Hush Puppies is a wolverine multinational (Killem Inc.) that was, until the suspicious Hush Puppy price drop, assumed to use bovines.

FBI: Fido's Bureau of Investigation?  

Rumor has it that all the investigations could find was a ball of yarn and a note:
"It tolls for thee, Jinglestars"


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej -- Federal Bureau of Investigation http://www.fbi.gov/

In 2004, Charles Brandt, a former prosecutor and Chief Deputy Attorney General of Delaware, published a book, "I Heard You Paint Houses", in which he recounts a series of confessions by Frank Sheeran, who claimed to have killed Jimmy Hoffa and Dr. Jason Jinglestars. According to Sheeran, he had been ordered by the Mafia to murder Hoffa in 1975 and Jinglestars in 2000. To "paint houses" is a euphemistic term for murder, alluding to the splatter of blood on the walls.


----------



## winwintoo

I've been tiptoeing around here, not wanting to interupt you two, but this is getting gruesome so I'm going to ask where all the sticky buns went this morning?

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning and I'm glad you asked Margaret as I could use one with my coffee. Very foggy here this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, Don, sit down and have some coffee and treats. Actually, Beej and I are educating each other. We are doing it in a professional and academic manner, without getting into the namecalling that is found in other threads. He is a fine person, and we are actually not in major disagreement on this matter.


----------



## winwintoo

And I found it very informative and educational, that's why I didn't want to interrupt.

Hi Don. 

Looks like a nice day here in Saskatchewan. I finally got the car washed yesterday - every time I went out in the past month, I used about a galon of washer fluid just getting to the mall, so it wasn't worth spending the $10 on a wash - that's my story and I'm sticking to it  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a great view of the total eclipse of the sun yesterday here in St.John's. Of course, since we have not seen the sun since March 22nd, and might not see it again until after April 7th, it could not be disputed that we did not experience the total solar eclipse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, glad that you are finding this doxie/wolverine discussion "very informative and educational". Education is a life-long undertaking.


----------



## Ena

Quick good morning before I head in to work to wake some people up and other things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Ann. It is almost lunchtime here in St.John's. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Quick good morning before I head in to work to wake some people up and other things.


"other things" sound ominous - do you want to borrow my big stick with the feathers on it? Dr. G is keeping Beej occupied with wolverine research and Carex seems to have gone off somewhere so we should be able to get along without it for a couple of hours.

Take care, Margaret

BTW - does anyone know - is the wallboard they use on ceilings less dense than the stuff they use on walls? Trying to hang a curtain rod.


----------



## MLeh

Margaret: Generally, yes, ceiling drywall is thinner than what is used on walls. If it's too heavy (thick) it will sag between the joists where it is attached.

Morning all.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> BTW - does anyone know - is the wallboard they use on ceilings less dense than the stuff they use on walls? Trying to hang a curtain rod.


Margaret, from my experience it is usually the same used in both areas, but if there is a difference it could be 1/2" or 5/8" on the walls and only 3/8" on the ceiling.

If you use a hanger that has a spring loaded part that "opens" once through the ceiling, it will give you a stronger hold.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> He is a fine person


I politely request that you not spread rumours about me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I was going to say, along with "He is a fine person", that you are honest, loyal, trustworthy, kind, considerate and generally a good person. If this is a rumor, then I stand here as charged. Paix, mon ami.

Doxies can still take on a wolverine in a fair fight.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Doxies can still take on a wolverine in a fair fight.


Doxies - plural.


----------



## Dr.G.

Point well made, Beej. I meant to say "A doxies could still take on a wolverine in a fair fight".


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> "other things" sound ominous - do you want to borrow my big stick with the feathers on it? Dr. G is keeping Beej occupied with wolverine research and Carex seems to have gone off somewhere so we should be able to get along without it for a couple of hours.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I am lurking and keeping an eye on you to make sure you don't get too cheeky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, a wolverine might consider a "big stick with the feathers on it" as a threat, and then the doxies would have to come to your aid and save you. Best to sit and have some tea and lemon tarts at the Cafe with a doxie pup asleep on your lap.


----------



## winwintoo

I'll have some tea and a tart. I made some rice krispie cake, but the no-name rice-crisp cereal just isn't the same.

Nearing the end of my curtain hanging project. I have this big fancy drill, but the battery is always dead and it takes forever to recharge it. 2 hours on the charger gives me about 5 minutes of actual work.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, tea and a tart and a pup will take your mind off of rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> "other things" sound ominous - do you want to borrow my big stick with the feathers on it?


Sure! Does it have an attachment for putting store bought teeth into people's mouths?


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Sure! Does it have an attachment for putting store bought teeth into people's mouths?


Yep! and it's 11 feet long for those people you wouldn't touch with a 10-foot pole   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, I was going to say, along with "He is a fine person", that you are honest, loyal, trustworthy, kind, considerate and generally a good person.


Forgot to thank you. Thank you.
Even if I think one or two of the descriptions are a little off, who am I to argue?  

By the way: Wolverine vs Doxie = Wolverine + Unpleasant description or remainder

There is a full proof behind this equation, but it is not without disagreement from doxie mathematicians. Said doxie mathematicians have, however, been criticised in the past for receiving significant funding from organisations that cater to the public communications needs of doxies who have lost permanent control of their bladders after facing a lone wolverine. This is quite a common ocurrence, however the communication organisations have been successful in promoting their message of, "Wolverines are just that ugly" versus the widely, but quietly, understood theory of, "Got the p**s scared out them".


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, don't forget the full Eisenstat equation: Wolverine vs Doxie = Wolverine + Unpleasant description or remainder of what is left of the Wolverine - 9.321 + pi / a dachshund's courage = a North American Dachshund

"Death before Dishonor"


----------



## Ena

Beej said:


> Said doxie mathematicians have, however, been criticised in the past for receiving significant funding from organisations that cater to the public communications needs of doxies who have lost permanent control of their bladders after facing a lone wolverine.



Toddler sized disposable undies might fit and save them from embarrassment?
Just a thought.  
Note to self: Ann, get your mind off work.


----------



## Beej

Ena said:


> Note to self: Ann, get your mind off work.


I may be able to help. I can openly and, to sad levels of interest, discuss wolverines versus doxies, toilet paper choices, Star Trek VI, philosophy, economics, public policy, science fiction, connections between food and bowel movements, the energy sector and more.

Spin the wheel and bore yourself away from work.


----------



## Carex

Some of those topics sound a little... serious. Toilet paper choices sounds interesting though. 7th Generation all the way baby.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, I certainly missed an educational day around here....

I would have hoped, however, that in this enlightened age, whom can take whom in a fight would no longer be an issue for debate amongst mature individuals.








My cat would beat both a doxie and a wolverine, though.


----------



## Ena

Beej said:


> I may be able to help.
> Spin the wheel and bore yourself away from work.


Oooooooh, so many choices I'm getting dizzy or is that ditzy?  

Adam Smith sounds a good topic or maybe Pascal's Wager?


----------



## winwintoo

Right about now a good roaring discussion of Occam's razor is about all my brain can handle.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

I'm just gonna have another beer and get outta here!


----------



## MLeh

Whiskey for me.
And trying to figure out how to fit a trip to the UK (business related) into my travel schedule for the next 3 months. (it's not working - I may have to delay until the fall)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and tea and an assortment of freshly baked goodies are ready whenever you are to sit and relax. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Morning Dr. G. I hope there are some sticky buns this morning. I've been craving one all week and can't seem to find a good one anywhere.

Don seemed to be in a huff when he left last night - was it something I said?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, your sticky buns have the big "M" on them, just for you.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you!! And they are good ones too!

I have a full day ahead of me - I'll need the energy provided by a sticky bun and a second cup of coffee.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you are able to sign up for our Fresh Express Delivery, in which we send you freshly baked goodies ASAP on-demand.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Hope all is well. I've got a funeral today, so no April Fool's pranks for me 

Have a foolish day, all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Vaya con Dios, Matt.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Margaret, sorry if I seemed in a bit of a huff last night, but I was a bit off.

Yesterday, just after noon, a friend who sat beside me every afternoon for our pint at the local passed on. Only 29 days between diagnosis of cancer and his passing. He was a kind and gentle soul who had buried his wife just five years ago on Valentine's day. I helped him write the "In Memorium" he had published in the paper such a short time ago on that fifth anniversary.

He suffered a stroke two years back and fought his way back to mobility, even to the point of regaining his driver's license, although he had limited use of his right side.

I will miss him terribly. RIP Herman.


----------



## MLeh

Sorry for your loss, Don.


----------



## Ena

Don, sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## winwintoo

Sorry Don, it always hurts to loose a close friend. The void somehow never gets filled. Thank you for telling us about him. His ability to fight back from a stroke will remain in my memory as an inspiration.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Very sorry to hear about your friend, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear of the loss of your close friend. While words may not bring comfort, time shall help to put all that you shared into a peaceful perspective. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Beej

My condolences Sinc.


----------



## MaxPower

Sorry to hear of your friend Don.

At least you still have the memories of the good times you shared.


----------



## RevMatt

Sorry to hear it, Don. Such a short time since diagnosis makes it abrupt and unexpected, although it also means he was spared a long slow decline. In any case, a sad time. My condolences to you and yours.


----------



## Cameo

Sorry to hear about your friend Don. One of life's difficult times for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is a German drinking song that might bring a smile to you just now.

http://dachsong.com/dachsong.WAV

http://dachsong.com/playsong.htm


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, that was entertaining.

Still, it was about doxies!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad to be of some help. The Way of the Doxie is the way to enlightenment and inner peace.


----------



## SINC

A quiet night in The Shang. I assume the regular crowd is out having fun.

That is a good thing. Me, I'm just home alone havin' fun!


----------



## RevMatt

Gah. I hate time change weekend. It's a Saturday night so it doesn't interfere with people's work lives. 'course, that doesn't apply to me. *grumble grumble*


----------



## Beej

I had my usual afternoon nap and will now have my usual up-all-night bore-fest. Maybe I'll go to work and get a couple things done; post on ehmac from a different computer; and, get some free coffee.


----------



## Ena

RevMatt. Grumble away  I lucked out for a change and have a day off tomorrow.

One year on April 1st I printed up a bunch memos in the same style that work uses, including the logo of the hospital. (Memos are put up on bulletin boards and at desks in nursing stations) It looked quite official. The memo said that the toilet cubicles would soon cost a quarter to use due to the increase in costs of paper, cleaning supplies and labour. Department Head told me to never do it again as it looked official and people might believe it. Well, duh! It was supposed to look official. Some people have no sense of humour.


----------



## RevMatt

No kidding. You need to come up with some joke aimed at the department head .

Best I ever did was advertise Klingon classes while at university. Gave a prof's home number on the poster. A surprising number of people took the bait


----------



## SINC

Don't mind me folks, but I just dropped by to change the clocks in The Shang. I got to thinking that if I didn't, the timer on the coffee pot would start an hour late and we would have some unhappy early customers in eastern areas.

Night now.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Another day, another day. Sunday mornin' comin' down, so to speak . Have a good day, everyone. With luck, some of my congregation will remember to change their clocks, and so I won't be alone this morning. No excuses at the 11am service, but the 9:30 could be spottily attended .

Cheerio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Matt, et al. Coffee was ready due to Don's thoughtfulness. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Good thing that I have been waking up an hour earlier for the past couple of weeks cause I forgot about changing the clocks last night. All is well though thanks to the internal clock and I won't be late this morning after all.

Looks like a nice sunny day. Too bad this weather wasn't yesterday for the Elmira
Maple Syrup Festival.

I'll leave some fresh muffins and croissants for those who are hungry. There is fresh fruit in the fridge and a load of fresh french bread.

Happy Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Jeanne. Thanks for the freshly baked goods.


----------



## winwintoo

What's all this about time? Oh, now I remember. I'm in Saskatchewan we don't change time.

I have an Excedrin #6 headache this morning, so would someone please put a cup of strong black coffee in my hand and guide me to the quiet room.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, try the Doxie Lounge and relax.


----------



## RISCHead

<low voice>Espresso, croissants and brioche on th table as well as some Advil liquigels (the 400 mg) kind - they work great for my migraines </low voice>


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Jeanne, Don, thanks for getting breakfast together.

Don't worry mind me, Margaret. I'll be wery quiet.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all The sun is shining brightly as I enjoy my morning coffee.


----------



## winwintoo

The Advil is doing the trick, thanks, and cuddling with the doxies is indeed very relaxing.

I think it has to do with the spring allergy season.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Awoke this morning to discover that my cable is down, so I'm using my dialup account.

Margaret: Hope your headache improves. If it is allergies I find that flushing out the system with plenty of fluids helps. (I've been dealing with pollen here on the west coast for a few weeks).

Matt: We only have one service normally, so when people show up late on Spring change they're usually just in time for coffee. Conversely, when they show up early in the fall because they forgot to change the clocks back, then I recruit them into the choir.

(Out of the goodness of my heart I cancelled choir today.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazingly, it is 5.5C here in St.John's at just after noon, and the sun is shining. The same thing happened last weel, and on last Monday, we got hit with a 30+cm blizzard. We shall see.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. A beautiful day here in Ottawa. Crisp and sunny.


----------



## Carex

Sinc, I've been thinking about you since you announced the passing of your buddy. Hope all is well.

Coffee. What would we do without it??


----------



## SINC

Thanks for all the kind words gang.

I met Herman's other two sons that I had not met before yesterday. I am busy writing a tribute to him for my column on Friday.

Prayer service is Tuesday at 6:00 p.m. at the funeral home followed by a "wake" at his request at the local, which is owned by his first cousin. Funeral mass is Wednesday at 11:00 a.m.

Interesting side note in that the Father at the church where the funeral will be held refused to do the prayer service because Herman chose cremation, and he would not attend without a body. Odd that he instead will conduct the funeral mass. Not being Catholic, it was explained to me by his son that it is the option of the priest to do so or not. Some will, some won't. Every day is an education.


----------



## winwintoo

I just watched the movie "Crash" - very thought provoking. I will need to watch it again a few times to get the whole story, it's that kind of movie.

The headache is gone, you don't need to be quiet any more.

The sun is shining and it looks like a very nice day out there.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Good day everyone from a cool and overcast Victoria. Two coffee morning with not being able to sleep in.

Glad the headache is gone Margaret and we can lift the vow of silence.

The last thought provoking movie I watched was "The Mother". Daniel Craig is in it so if you want to see his acting skills before the Bond movie comes out it's worth a rent.

Changes at work this month. New CEO starts soon as the present one is retiring. Hope new one has better people skills than the last one had. Some years ago I was walking by a room and she pointed her index finger at me, then curled it up and said: 'You; come here.' I'm always polite to her as that is the way I would like to be treated but that incident still stings a bit when I think about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I was walking by a room and she pointed her index finger at me, then curled it up and said: 'You; come here.'" Ann, I wouldn't treat a doxie in this manner.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, I wouldn't treat a doxie in this manner.


Maybe it was one of those off moments we all have but, if it was indicative of broader underlying sentiment, that's one for the books. 

I had a bad bosses-boss in one of my jobs. My direct boss was actually quite good, but her boss was a posterior and his sentiments invaded my work and made it constantly unpleasant. I was not alone in these sentiments. 

In my probation review I dropped the surprise that I didn't want to be renewed and I willingly chose unemployment for the first time in my life; I was glad but worried. 

The company found me another job with a great boss and better general environment but I eventually got bored and left on good terms. In both exit interviews I praised the bosses I enjoyed working with and criticised the problem person. I am more than willing to burn bridges if pushed too far by a posterior.

Strangely enough, that problem left the company soon after me. I doubt it had to do with me, but I was still very happy for the employees who were within his sphere of depression.


----------



## Sonal

I have had a number of bad-boss experiences. I swear, it's not me. 

One of the most tactless was actually my manager's boss. She (Tactless Boss) had been working a project with another woman who very suddenly took three weeks off work because she miscarried. Tactless Boss was well aware of this. About a week after this other woman returned to work, Tactless Boss discovered that a portion of the project under this other woman's domain was not done. Tactless Boss confronted her about this, asking "Why isn't this done? What the hell is wrong with you?"

I will say this, however--Tactless Boss reported directly Fascist VP (whom I worked with as well) who was far worse to deal with, if more polite. She was in a horribly difficult position.

Fascist VP reported to Must Be On Permanent Drug-Induced Hallucination EVP (whom I worked with occasionally), who in turn reported to a sane and competent CEO, whom I never met.

I quit this place to become self-employed.


----------



## Beej

Sonal said:


> I quit this place to become self-employed.


A good choice. My problem was an EVP and HR got a swear-less earful. Choice is a beautiful thing, best exercised if you are good at what you do. Congratulations on your choice. 

I'm more of a steady pay-cheque kind of guy, but I keep nagging my boss to use macs and let me work at home.  He takes it well and the barbs we trade sometimes give me full-belly laughs. I'm quite lucky yet (stupidly?) I keep looking for more that I can do. Of course, there is a difficulty when you can openly discuss alternative career aspirations with your current boss: do you really want to work for someone else?


----------



## MLeh

Good lord, I wonder what titles my employees had for me. 

Good thing I'm self employed now.

(When people who don't know I'm self employed ask me about my boss, I tell them she's a real b*tch, a stickler for detail, and impossible to work with, and I only stay around because I couldn't get hired anywhere else. It's a little inside joke I have with myself.)

Quite honestly, I've only had one really truly incompetent boss, but he _was_ competent enough to hire me and I kept things running at his company for almost five years. I quit that job when he told my assistant that if I ever left she would be promoted into my job. Well ... you can probably see where that led. (If not, I could draw a diagram showing me with a knife in my back.)

About 3 months after I left she phoned me up and apologised. Apparently she wasn't QUITE up to the task of running the office and dealing with the boss's ... 'idiocyncracies'.

(For instance: my boss had hired the 18 year old daughter of a friend to do filing, but she didn't 'like' to 'do' filing so instead of making her do the filing he'd hide the filing in his office credenza. One day I was wondering why I couldn't find anything in the file folders and he dug into his credenza and handed a 8" high pile of paper to me and told ME to do it. Also, he was a chauvinist.)

My next job was as Branch Manager for a company headquartered in Toronto, and the boss there was fond of phoning me up on a Tuesday morning and asking me to be there (Toronto) the next day for a meeting. I'd get to the airport, get a flight to TO (four hours from Calgary to TO), spend the night in a hotel, go to the meeting the next morning and then catch a flight home that afternoon. He eventually closed the Calgary branch because travel costs were too high. (Well, d'oh!) Really racked up the Aeroplan points though, and the flight attendents in Executive class knew me by name ...

So, yeah ... selfemployment.


----------



## Sonal

Elaine, I have the same running joke about my boss. 

I will say that my direct manager at that particular crazy company was probably the best manager I ever worked for. She got herself out of there shortly after I did. I used to discuss self-employment with her, and she even threw me some freelance jobs after I quit.

In the low point of that job, Fascist VP and Drug-Tripping EVP actually determined that writing bald-faced, easily checked lied about our competitors, printing them, distributing them, and bypassing the legal department was a good idea. In the end, it did not happen, but just barely.


----------



## Cameo

I took the position where I am now because of my boss. I was working for a very large company on contract and was offered another position there when my present boss called me to replace the girl leaving on Maternity leave. I have worked for him previously at a different company and he promised me it would be a permanent position. I took the job because I knew it would be more like working with him and not for him and it has been exactly that. It's great and I love working for him.


----------



## SINC

Having left the business on retirement with over 2,600 employees, I'm not sure I want to hear one review.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready for anyone who wants to start the week off alert. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Beej

Morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. An early start for me to a very busy week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## Beej

Life is pretty good, but the week is young. How are things with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am doing well, Beej. My wife and I are having a second honeymoon (to replace the first honeymoon we never had) in Cuba, from April 30th until May7th.


----------



## nussajane

I love the boss stories. I worked in an engineering office where the office manager would have his wife come in at night to re-type his secretary's work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nussajane, there was once, years ago, a secretary here at Memorial's Faculty of Education who would always override the spellcheck because the words I spelled correctly were, in her view, spelled incorrectly. She pronounced the word "pronunciation" as if it were wrtten "pronounciation", and thus, changed each time I spelled the word "pronunciation" in that manner.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. I am never clear who my boss is, or, more properly, how many of them there are. Sometime, I even get to pretend I'm in charge for a moment. (Had to reinforce certain things yesterday, in fact). There is never a shortage of people with opinions on how I should be doing my job, in case.

And in my secular working career, I almost always had painfully anal bosses, but no bad ones. Well, other than the manager at Wendy's who left me alone to deal with the restaurant while he and the more senior employee who was his buddy watched porn on the TV in the office. But that was ages ago, I'm not bitter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, as for those people who have "opinions" about your job, tell them that God is your boss and that they should take it up with Him/Her/It. As the old Yiddish saying goes, "From your lips to God's ear". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## RevMatt

I just try and mention on a regular basis that my job is best described as "comforting the afflicted, and afflicting the comfortable". It's not my fault I like one half of that better than the other...


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, there is also the old Shaker credo "Hands to work, heart to God".


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, "afflicting the comfortable" is an interesting play on words.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Nussajane, there was once, years ago, a secretary here at Memorial's Faculty of Education who would always override the spellcheck because the words I spelled correctly were, in her view, spelled incorrectly. She pronounced the word "pronunciation" as if it were wrtten "pronounciation", and thus, changed each time I spelled the word "pronunciation" in that manner.


Well that would explain a few things about your spelling I suppose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I freely admit that I have a diagnosed learning disability in spelling. However, when someone overrides a spellcheck it should give one pause. I also use US spellings, which is not considered a spelling miscue.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Well, other than the manager at Wendy's who left me alone to deal with the restaurant while he and the more senior employee who was his buddy watched porn on the TV in the office. But that was ages ago, I'm not bitter.


That immediately invited a question to my mind, but given your current career path, it shall remain unasked.

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

winwintoo said:


> That immediately invited a question to my mind, but given your current career path, it shall remain unasked.
> 
> Margaret


I did phrase that carefully so that I could amuse myself with the thought of someone having that very thought. So thanks for letting me know that it worked 

Marc - we sang in church yesterday about pledging to "make the powerful care". 'tis no secret that that is much more the direction in which both my meager talents and calling lie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, in the Jewish faith, we are required to undertake "mitzvahs" (i.e., good deeds) for people.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> I did phrase that carefully so that I could amuse myself with the thought of someone having that very thought. So thanks for letting me know that it worked


And some of us who know you had no doubt of your intent, Matt. :heybaby:

[edit] Good morning all. On a scale of 1-10 today I'm at a 5, which is actually an improvement. One of my best friends (we've been friends for 35 years) went in for emergency surgery on Friday and we'll find out today the extent of additional surgery that may be required. Things are somewhat stressful, with that, work, and other 'stuff'. [/edit]


----------



## RevMatt

Yeah, I have often wished we had that requirement, as well. Sadly, we do not.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> I did phrase that carefully so that I could amuse myself with the thought of someone having that very thought. So thanks for letting me know that it worked


Glad I was alert enough to help you out.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone. 

Hope things go well for your friend, Elaine.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! What's with the doxies and the wolverines penned up on opposites sides of the room? They all look pretty eager to meet each other, maybe I should let them out so they can play together?

I just got back from a nice extended weekend up at the lake. My wife and daughter and I went up to the cabin for one last weekend getaway before the new baby comes. The weather was beautiful, and we were almost the only people at the lake making it nice and peaceful. Our daugher loved seeing all the deer and squirrels that were in abundance around the cabin.

Don, sorry to hear about hte loss of your friend.


----------



## bhil

On the topic of bosses without people skills, I had a boss once that managed a group of independant consultants for the company we were working for. During one of our bi-weekly status meetings he was going over the project timelines and said something along the lines of "... and we were going to be under a crunch to get things done since <name>'s contract isn't being renewed." I looked at <name> since he was a good friend and said "You never told me you weren't renewing your contract." His reply, "I just found out along with you."

We actually had people critical to the business quit because of this manager. When they were hired back, one of the conditions in their new contract is that they would never have to work under him again. He was eventually stripped down to having only two people under him, and while they didn't have any much more luck with him than any one else, they never went so far as to quit because of him. For some reason the company never got rid of this guy, but he's up for early retirement this year, so we've got our fingers crossed.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Morning all! What's with the doxies and the wolverines penned up on opposites sides of the room? They all look pretty eager to meet each other, maybe I should let them out so they can play together?" I would not get between these two groups should you open up their pens, bhil. The wolverines belong to Beej, and I, of course, own the doxies.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> "Morning all! What's with the doxies and the wolverines penned up on opposites sides of the room? They all look pretty eager to meet each other, maybe I should let them out so they can play together?" I would not get between these two groups should you open up their pens, bhil. The wolverines belong to Beej, and I, of course, own the doxies.


I penned them up to protect the doxies but didn't want to hurt Dr. G's feelings. Now that the wolverines are out of the cage, so to speak...

Don't worry, I'll let them terrorize the other threads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I kept the doxies in their cages to protect the wolverines. Now that the wolverines are out of their cages, I shall keep the doxies in their cage. Maybe bhil could help you gather up the wolverines cowering in the corner?


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, I kept the doxies in their cages to protect the wolverines. Now that the wolverines are out of their cages, I shall keep the doxies in their cage. Maybe bhil could help you gather up the wolverines cowering in the corner?


How sweet. We were protecting each other! :love2: 

ps. The cowering is part of the act to protect your feelings, because I care.


----------



## Ena

"The wolverines belong to Beej, and I, of course, own the doxies."

Shouldn't that read the doxies own you? 

With flashbacks to the movie "Marathon Man" in my head, I'm off to the dentist.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Shouldn't that read the doxies own you?" Ann, sad, but true. No dentist jokes here on this, National Dental Health Week.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The cowering is part of the act to protect your feelings, because I care." Thanks, Beej. I would be willing to help clean up the mess the wolverines made when one of the pups accidently got out of the cage, causing your wolverines to pee all over themselves. "Sorry about that, Chief."


----------



## RevMatt

OK, I hesitate to do this, but I'm coming up short on ideas parenting wise, and could use some advice. I reserve the right to ignore it, of course 

My daughter, coming from too highly introverted people, is, not surprisingly, also highly introverted. She is also on the smaller size physically, which no doubt does not help. We have been sending her to daycare two mornings a week to get her used to the idea, as my wife hopes to get a proper job at some point (ideally last week, but anyways...). One of my daughter's friends (well, her only friend, really) goes to the same place, and so all was well for the first while. But as of last week, she has decided she doesn't like it any more. The novelty has worn off, I suspect. She gets quite upset about it, although she says she has fun while she is there. But when she's not there, she talks constantly about not wanting to go, to the point of waking at night protesting. This is not an unfamiliar pattern. We are trying to give her the social opportunities she needs and deserves, and it works for a while, but she was quite clear about explaining the problem to me today: she would prefer to simply stay home and play with us.
So, the question is, does anyone have an relevant experience that might help? How do we teach her the relevant coping skills, or should we, even? Don't bother with the old fashioned "she'll get used to it" kinds of approaches, please. Aside from the fact that both of us lived through them, and it didn't do either of us any good, we have tried that, and it has not improved things. Anyways, anything even remotely helpful here is welcome. I've got some books on the way from the library, but they aren't in yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, my son did not like "play school" at the Y, which he went to two mornings each week. His mom decided that she was not going to force him, so she pulled him out. A year later, when she left us, I was forced to put him in daycare for the full day. He did not want to go, but slowly adjusted to this reality. If it is a good center, then the workers there will know what to do to help with this transition. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

Well, Matt, I too was a 'work at home' parent, and when my daughter was just slightly over two I sent her to daycare too, more for socialisation than anything else.

And quite honestly, she had a blast - mainly because daycare was more fun than home. I'm boring. She wasn't allowed into my office when I was working. 

So perhaps you just need to be more boring.


----------



## RevMatt

It is a small, unlicenced centre, as that's the best we can afford. They are nice people, but I'm not convinced they have the time or the inclination to be very helpful.

Hrm. You have reminded me that I know some professional childcare providers, though. I shall have to canvass them for ideas.


----------



## RevMatt

Meh, it's Mom that is most interesting. I'm always boring 

I forgot to say, Marc, that if Julie does get a job, then, of course, she will have to start going full time. And we can't hope to afford more than we are doing until then. But if we can spare her the rude adjustment, we certainly would like to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, hopefully the Harper $1200 childcare subsidy will kick in ASAP. Daycare here in St.John's is expensive compared to other sites around the province. It is $485 for full-time full-day daycare. Speaking to a professional might be helpful, in that this person might sit down and talk with your daughter.


----------



## RevMatt

Standard rate in Ottawa is between $35 and $50/day, or roughly $700-$1000 per month. The Harper plan, however, will be $4 short of covering what we currently are paying, since this place, by virtue of being unlicenced, is much cheaper. So I suppose that would allow us to add another two mornings, or go for two full days a week.

We are looking into the city subsidised places, though, although they will be the wrong language.


----------



## MLeh

The funny thing is, Matt, is people don't give their kids enough credit for intelligence. 

When Julie goes off to work, young sprog will realise there isn't a real option - as long as you rationalise it to her. "Mummy's going off to work, you get to go play with your friends." She might not LIKE it, but... that's life. It's not going to do her any real harm as long as you keep communicating. (Just make sure you emphasise the fun aspects.) You're a rational person and I have no doubt your daughter is too. But right now she knows that it's just 'for play', and therefore negotiable.

But the child care professionals I know will tell you that 90% of the problem is with the parents, not the children. Are you or Julie giving mixed signals, making a big deal about dropping her off or a bigger deal when picking her up, or generally doing the 'guilty parent' thing? Children generally reflect their parent's attitudes, whether it be conscious or unconscious. It shouldn't be 'grit your teeth' and drop her off. Try to work up some real enthusiasm about the benefits to HER.

(Brutally honest, as is my habit ... I know I lack subtlety. You should have seen it _before_ the edit!  )

(and as usual, I know you will feel free to ignore this  )


----------



## bhil

Matt, we're not there yet but will probably be in the same situation come this fall, so until then this advice is fully speculative. How about finding out what other programs the kids that are at the daycare are in (gymnastics, swimming, etc) and get your daughter enrolled in one of those programs. Hopefully she will become friends with the other kids and then want to go to the daycare to spend more time with them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow is the 3rd anniversary of the creation of The Shang thread. In celebration, everything at the Cafe Chez Marc shall be free to any and all who come after dawn and before sunset here in St.John's.

It has been quite a ride, my friends.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Tomorrow is the 3rd anniversary of the creation of The Shang thread. In celebration, everything at the Cafe Chez Marc shall be free to any and all who come after dawn and before sunset here in St.John's.
> 
> It has been quite a ride, my friends.


"Free?" Was I supposed to be paying? I wondered what the money jar was for, I thought it was change for the bus. Silly me.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the money collected from the Cafe Chez Marc went to fund the ehMacLand Homeless Shelter, the ehMacLand Food Bank, the ehMacLand Day Care Center, the ehMacLand Adult Literacy Program, the ehMacLand Center for Abused Women and Children, the ehMacLand Free Healthcare and Dental Clinic, the ehMacLand Senior's Center and the ehMacLand Transition House.


----------



## Sonal

What, no ehMacLand Animal Shelter and Rescue?


----------



## Dr.G.

"What, no ehMacLand Animal Shelter and Rescue?" Sadly, no, Sonal. The money people took for cab and bus fare was the money we needed for this shelter. Thus, we decided to put people first and hope that the sale of our new lemon tarts will be a hit and pay for this shelter and clinic. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Matt

Kids learn quickly and well. They learn how to "Control" for the lack of a better word although that isn't really what I mean - others. They quickly learn that certain behaviours get certain reactions - they learn what works. I believe that we need to keep the "big" picture in mind - that they are eventually going out into the real (adult) world and will need to understand the realities. I agree we have to do this as kindly as we can but we also need to be firm - as not everyone in this world is kind. Elaine's post was very good. In the end we are doing our children a favour by being firm with them and keeping them realistic. To let them think that their own way is realisitc is not fair to them in the end. My sister is an example of a child who was given what she wanted and who knew how to behave to get her wishes.
She is a wonderful person but not as strong as she needs to be, and she needs to learn how to treat others with respect. She is 25 yrs old.

It all needs to be done kindly though and I hope I don't come across as being mean.

What if you made the daycare sound like she was doing something important for the family, make her feel that it is an important responsibility for her to do for mommy and daddy. Just a thought.


----------



## Sonal

Well in that case Dr.G., I will take 2 lemon tarts. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sonal. Yes, every little bit, added to what you've already gotten, gives you a little bit more.


----------



## Beej

Looking forward to a relaxing evening. A bonus is that things are more free in the Shang tomorrow. Maybe I'll have two coffees.


----------



## Ena

Oh good, I don't have to bring a thermos of coffee from home tomorrow.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm really sorry about the money from the coffee jar, I promise I'll put it back on Wednesday.

On another topic. Mom called me in tears from the hospital today. As some of you know, she has cancer, she also has diabetes and is 85 years old with all the age related things that you can imagine. Well, somebody has decided that she can't have salt any more, can't have any sugar on her cereal, and only the most tasteless bland food you can imagine. So she has no appetite, which affects her blood sugar, so they give her insulin (for 35 years, she's managed her diabetes with diet and medication). The insulin affects her eyesight - she's blind in one eye anyway and the diminished sight in her other eye really affects her quality of life. 

Nobody has said for sure, but I'm thinking her life expectancy at this point is very short. She thinks it's very short too.

Is depriving this mentally alert, strong-willed 85 year old woman of a bit of salt and a teaspoon of sugar really going to prolong her life?

She knows the end is near. For heaven's sake, can't she enjoy her last days?

Mom is Hungarian - her Mother was a wonderful cook who raised 12 kids on pretty meager pickings and taught all her daughters to do the same. Mom could make enough soup to feed six kids from the bone of one t-bone steak - and it tasted wonderful.

Who the hell decided that she must spend her last days eating dry roast pork sandwiches without even a bit of butter to make the damn thing slide down her throat.

Don't ask me what I really think, I'm already about as riled as I want to get.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

I'm sorry to hear that and you have my sympathies. My father was strangely lucky with a sudden, while-he-slept, death; I'm not sure those around me understood why I felt happy for him while being sad for my family. 

I know this isn't the place, and I strongly apologise ahead of time, but I can't help but express that a focus on life over quality of life, against the only opinion that matters (the person in question) really bothers me. Again, sorry for staining the Shang, but I feel far too strongly about this one to shut my wolverine lovin' trap.

Win: I only understand your feelings from knowing what I didn't have to experience them to their fullest extent. It's not the same.

I will do any necesary penance.


----------



## MLeh

Margaret: You must be proactive. When my mother was in the hospital with a minor problem they had her so doped up she couldn't talk. My sister, who is a nurse, went into the hospital and raised hell. (She's just little - barely 5' tall, but man ... things got done.)

Sure, it's _easier_ for the nursing staff to just put her on a restricted diet. But she's not an idiot and EVERYONE has a right to determine their own treatment. Go in and talk to the nursing staff, or the doctor, or whoever you have to, explain what you've said here and then see what the options are. 

You are absolutely right - everyone deserves dignity, but more importantly, everyone deserves input into the decisions made regarding their own health.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about the plight of your mother, Margaret. Life, at whatever stage, should have some dignity and not rules/regulations.


----------



## SINC

Margaret, I wish your Mom well and I also wish her to enjoy her remaining days. Those in my mind include butter and sugar and whatever else she desires. Surely a few words with her care providers might solve the problem.


----------



## winwintoo

I know my ranting about it does no good, but there are few places where one can actually make such statements without attracting some label.

Pro-active is the right word. I've got a call in to Mom's family doctor and we'll be working on a strategy to either help Mom understand that salt is bad for her  or to convince her bone doctor that a pinch of salt at this stage is not going to make any difference.

It's good to know that you guys are here, even if I complained about the lack of sticky buns and then never paid for them. If I bring some butter tarts tomorrow will that make up for it?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

<----- LOVES butter tarts.

But of course it would not change my opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, under the circumstances, rant all you want. We'll supply the butter tarts, the lemon tarts, the sticky buns, etc, etc.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. Margaret, that does not sound like fun at all. My condolences. Maybe a small salt shaker that she can smuggle in in her purse? 

Thanks for the advice, everyone. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, all the best with finding a compromise with your mother's wishes.
Where I work, in the Mission Statement it's phrased as "freedom to live at risk"


----------



## Sonal

Margaret, I'm with you. I hope you can work something out for your mother.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I came across Lois in another thread today and invited her back to The Shang for a visit. Not many of you would know her, but if she shows up please make her welcome. She uses the name "lotus" and has an avatar of blooming roses.

And oh yeah, she's our "senior" member and a real sweetie.


----------



## nussajane

Margaret, I knew a son whose father was about 90 and wanted a cigarette even though he had quit ages ago. The son was a very rigid TT, non-smoker, and he bought his father the smokes and said, gee will it hurt the old guy to have one now if he wants it. I admired the son for that.
All the best helping your mother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, lotis/Lois is truly a woman of distinction here in The Shang. A 3rd anniversary gathering would be brightened should she join us once again tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy 3rd Anniversay for The Shang. Free everything at the Cafe Chez Marc all day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

This is another milestone for the Shang.

Hard to believe it is 3 years today.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all, and happy birthday to us!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, MP, it is somewhat amazing. In my wildest dreams I never thought that there would be this much interest for this long. Still, what do I know?


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, you are so correct with your statement "happy birthday to us". This has truly been an "us" undertaking over the past three years. Kudos and mazel tov to one and all.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and Happy BD. Long live The Shang!


----------



## Sonal

Happy Birthday to everyone.


----------



## Ena

Happy Birthday to The Shang. Is that Marilyn Munroe singing the birthday song in the background?


----------



## Cameo

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO US!*
:clap: :clap:


----------



## bhil

Good morning and happy birthday to all!


----------



## winwintoo

<MARQUEE BEHAVIOR=ALTERNATE width=800 scrollamount=20>:clap: :clap: :clap: Happy Birthday to us!! :clap: :clap: :clap: </marquee>

Good morning all, Margaret


----------



## Bolor

:love2: This is truly a day to celebrate. It would a better celebration if Lotus were to rejoin the group here at the Shang.

Margaret, lets all hope that your mother may live the rest of her days in happiness by enjoying her food. All the people here in the shang are thinking positive thoughts at the same time so reason will prevail.

Rev, I am sure that your little one will turn out just fine. You can't spoil a child with love. I read with interest the wisdom of the other members of this "club". I didn't get a manual with my kids either so this kind of advice wasn't available then. Fortunately, my two sons turned out fine and have made me proud.


----------



## Beej

Happy birthday. I'm home sick today, so I think I'll haunt ehmac for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I agree with your thoughts about Lotus. She always adds to our family whenever she is online with us. Still, gone (for now) but not forgotten. Too bad Peter S. is off on his yacht and is incommunicado.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I will send some homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express to help you feel better. Feel free to take a nap and let the doxie pups curl up around you to keep you warm and safe.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all, happy birthday to the Shang (although I've barely been here long enough to qualify as a regular).

Can I suggest we all sing a round of the Arrogants Worm's 'The Happy Happy Birthday Song'?

Today I'm going to do 'government paperwork', which is always a bright spot in my month. (Ya'll will want to turn on your sarcasm detectors now.)


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that we should all try to bring someone new into the Shang family. Thus, when we are dead and gone, this thread shall still be going strong. Of course, there will be no one around who can answer my two most frequently asked questions via PM -- "What sort of doctor are you?" and "What's a doxie?"


----------



## RevMatt

Hehe. I had the courage to ask in public what a doxie was .

A successful morning off. Now I'm out the door to work for the afternoon and evening. Have a good rest of the day, folks.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, I will send some homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express to help you feel better. Feel free to take a nap and let the doxie pups curl up around you to keep you warm and safe.


Thanks for soup n' pups.


----------



## Cameo

Lots of people under the weather this past week.
Hope you feel better soon Beej, the doxies will help.

Margaret - I hope you are able to sort out your Mother's 
problems soon - at this point she should be able to enjoy
everything she can. I hope I never get to the point where
others are making my decisions for me.

I agree with "you can't spoil a child with love" as love means
that you do what is best for the child, even if it is hard on the
parents.

Boss is back tomorrow - yaaaaaay! No problems for him to 
come back to. (knock on wood)


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> Hehe. I had the courage to ask in public what a doxie was ....


Me too, right here in the Shang if I remember correctly.


----------



## MLeh

Matt 'splained to me what a doxie was before I made my first post.

I've been very careful not to expose the fact that I am, in fact, a cat person.


----------



## Bolor

:-( Get better soon Beej

Dr. G., I'm glad Peter S's business has picked up to a point where he can enjoy his yacht. I have to admit that I didn't know he had one  We need him back to do his routine in the "What's up dach Comedy Club". I miss his brand of humour.


----------



## SINC

Hmm, so far no lotus. Oh well, I DID ask.

I am off to a prayer service to deliver a eulogy this evening at 6:00p.m., then to a wake at the local this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

"soup n' pups". Beej, that is a great name for a new franchise. A traveling health care clinic and a modified "meals on wheels" for the sick and infirm. The adult doxies do the delivery and the pups restore one's faith in the goodness of life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, Peter and I invested well. I have given all of my millions to charity, and he reinvested and now is #13 on the Forbes List of Wealthy Persons. Yes, he is missed at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your eulogy, Don.


----------



## Carex

Good luck at the eulogy. It's always tough to keep it together for some of those events. Especially for a good friend. 

I'm sure you'll do a much better job than Zoolander did though


----------



## Beej

It's quiet around here after the birthday celebrations.


----------



## winwintoo

After 11 years, the owners of this apartment block have finally purchased equipment for the exercise room that has been included in my lease agreement. I just went up to have a look. There's a very decent treadmill, a step machine and some kind of torture chamber. I tried out the treadmill, now I need a nap.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies love treadmills, Margaret.


----------



## Beej

I'm thinking of getting one of those comfy exercise bikes to get some exercise while hanging around here. I'm also thinking of eating healthier food, and I've concluded it's a bad idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, you should add a doxie to the exercise and healthy eating resolution. Then, you shall have a long, happy and healthy life.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, you should add a doxie to the exercise and healthy eating resolution. Then, you shall have a long, happy and healthy life.


Cleaner plates too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes. We had one of my son's friends always stopping over at lunchtime. I put his plate down on the floor when he was done, and had a doxie lick it clean. Then I picked the plate up off of the floor and put it away in the cupboard. His friend never came back for lunch.


----------



## lotus

Well, well, so the "Shang" is 3 years old. Congratulations to all who have contributed. Who would have thought an idle chit chat thread would survive to 400 pages and 16,000 posts.

This is such a special day and to think I almost missed it as I was cruising in the South Pacific on Peter's luxurious yacht. Thanks to Peter for sending his jet to pick me up and fly me to the Valley of the Blue Moon. Don't know if Peter will be here as we left his Lear stuck in an enormous snowdrift.

We stopped in Hamilton to pick up Minnes, but we couldn't find him. Apparently he is on location for his new film "Bye, Bye Doxies".

Seriously, although I haven't been visible in the "Shang", I have followed all of you closely and have felt your joys and sorrows. Seems we have all gone through some good times and bad, marriages, births, puppies, illness and death. With the friendships we have established at the "Shang" we can survive anything. As MacNutt would say, "trust me on this".

Thanks to ehMac for making it possible what we may share our experiences and a special thank you to Dr.G for his guidance, wit and wisdom.

Thank you for all your kind words, now where is the coffee and birthday cake?


----------



## Carex

It is always a joy to be graced with your presence Lotus. Say hi to Peter for us. I'm sure there are lots of eastern Canadians that could help him out with their snowblowers if he is in a bind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now the day is complete. Thank you lotus for joining us in the gala celebration. It would not have been the same without you, just as we could have not made it this far without you. As HST once said, "The buck stops here"................but the Shang shall continue on and on and on and on .....


----------



## SINC

The appearance of lotus has made my day. Thanks Lois!

I am off to the prayer service and wake. Hope I am still "awake" as I walk home from the local. It will be fun to honour a friend in this way as was his wish.

If you have a snort left over for tonight, join us and have one for Herman!


----------



## Ena

Great to see the celebrations still in full swing. 

Nice to see a fresh post from you Lotus

Is there anything fattening left to eat? GP is always after me to put on some weight.


----------



## lotus

Ena, I hid some Tiramisu for you. Look in the walk-in cooler, behind the carton marked "calves liver". You'll love it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, I gave the doxies the "calves liver". At least that's what I thought it was. They loved it. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when I go to a bar or pub, I usually say "To the Class of 1970, those present and departed". So, tip one for us from The Class of The Shang. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. Glad to see the celebration continued throughout the day while I was forced to earn my living . I am wondering, though. Can we get some live music in here? That always perks a party up, in my experience.

Oh, and my toast is usually Lach'heim, or however I should spell that in latin characters. "To life" in Hebrew. (Think Fiddler on the Roof)


----------



## Beej

Would you like to hear my live rendition of 'Beans, Beans the musical fruit'?

Hint: I don't sing it.


----------



## Ena

Brrr! Sure glad somebody let me out of that walk-in cooler. Sorry, Lotus' tiramisu is long gone. Didn't see a name on the bottle Chateau Lafite de Doxie so it's all gone too.

A little John Dowland or maybe Nina Simone would be perfect for this time of night.


----------



## SINC

Home safe and sound after a long day, but an excellent evening. Met lots of new people and in spite of the circumstance, we celebrated like Herman wanted. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. 

Matt, "le chaim" to you as well. L'shona tova tikosavu (May you be inscribed for a good year in The Book of Life). Shalom.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just popped in to grab a quick cuppa whilst I file my columns for the week. Later . . .


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. A weird night here. The wee one woke a lot until about 4, and then slept until 8:40. Making my wife more than a little late for her 9am appointment. We are just pulling ourselves together to go to play group, though. Last week, I wore shorts for the walk. This week, snow is falling. Only in Canada....

Thaks for the blessing, Mark, and for correcting my spelling  Transliterating Hebrew into the Latin alphabet was not a part of my Hebrew courses.

Have a good morning, everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Matt. Paix. Marc (with a "c")


----------



## bhil

A wet good morning all. Rain is falling here this morning which wouldn't be bad except that our backyard (which was almost dried out), is once again the mudhole it became when the snow started melting. As a result I couldn't take my shortcut through the yard to catch the bus this morning and missed it. Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, you could use our backyard as a shortcut. Our picnic table has just emerged from under the snow.............well, actually just the top of the table, but I know that the rest of it is under all that snow.........which drifted over a 6 foot fence this winter. No worry about mud, however. Bring snowshows......or the doxie team will pull your dogsled.


----------



## SINC

So, does missing the bus mean you get the day off, or did you drive in to work today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Did anyone see a bottle of Chateau Lafite de Doxie in our wine cellar yesterday? I have agreed to sell it to Donald Trump for $983,826.82US. This is going to fund our various childcare, women's and homeless centers and clinics for over a year. I can't believe that DT would pay this much for a bottle of wine, but he likes the best, or so I am told.


----------



## SINC

Since I do not drink much wine, I did not see that particular bottle. However I did happen to notice one on the counter, unopened. If I recall though, it was not the one you seek, rather it was Cabernet Lataille de Doxie. Sorry I could not be of more help.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. I've completed the 30 second commute from bedroom to office. No buses or dogsleds required. 

Just watching the sun peak up over the horizon through the bamboo slats of the blinds on the window. Outside, bamboo is growing and covering the window ... almost like it's trying to get inside the window and liberate its enslaved cousin in the blind. I've got a little tree frog that lives in the bamboo - tiny little green thing, but he makes a powerful noise.

And the birds are singing very loudly at the moment. All in all very pastoral. (No, not you Matt.)


----------



## bhil

Unfortunately Don, missing the bus means driving to work. A day off would have been nice though. I have a friend visiting from BC for the week so there has been a lot of late nights this week and the alarm clock always seems to go off too early for my liking. A morning to sleep in might be nice. Now that I think about it, I think I'll take Friday off and sleep in.

Elaine, I would like to do the 30 second commute from my bedroom to my home office, unfortunately, the company I work for has a few inconsistant managers who refuse to let me work remotely, even though they have 4 people working remotely already, one in another city for the last 6 years, and 3 in New York for the last 20 years. Me working from my home 15 minutes away from the office "just wouldn't work." In fact at one point I was contemplating moving to another city (where my wife was at the time, before she was my wife), and they refused to let me work from the same office as the other remote employee that was already there.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Did anyone see a bottle of Chateau Lafite de Doxie in our wine cellar yesterday? I have agreed to sell it to Donald Trump for $983,826.82US. This is going to fund our various childcare, women's and homeless centers and clinics for over a year. I can't believe that DT would pay this much for a bottle of wine, but he likes the best, or so I am told.


Marc, I thought I saw that bottle of wine in the walk in cooler by the doxies special Shang birthday supper (calves liver if I remember correctly). Did someone give them the wine as a compliment for their special meal?


----------



## Carex

I love resident tree frogs. They add some cheer to a place. We unfortunately, have a resident flicker (a type of woodpecker), that enjoys the loud noise the top of our chimney makes AT FIVE IN THE MORNING!! He thinks it helps him attract the ladies apparently. The sound of the varied thrush always cheers me up too. I need cheering up after the ratatatatat of the other bird.


----------



## MLeh

Sean: part of the joy of being self employed is the 30 second commute. And having been this for the better part of two decades I've learnt how to 'leave the office'. Unfortunately when I wake up at 3 am and remember something that I forgot to do, I get up, pop into the office, deal with it, and then go back to bed.

Marc: was that bottle of wine in front of a bottle of 15 year old whiskey? Because otherwise I wouldn't have touched it.


----------



## winwintoo

You all need to be very careful around Sean today. That drive to and from work will be a real strain on him. You realize that he lives at the far outer, eastern reaches of the city and has to drive through rush-minute traffic both ways right into downtown. The road-rage from a drive like that could set him off if we're not careful     

Sean, have those two people from New York ever ventured out here to see where they actually work? I remember when that project was part of the main company and people from the telco had to travel to NY to meet with them, but I don't recall the reverse ever happening.

I think the rain has stopped and the sun is coming out so maybe nature has done a bit of street cleaning.

Ps. I grabbed the empty wine bottle and am planning to bead around it. Do you want it back?

Margaret


----------



## lotus

I can't let BLeh or the doxies take the blame for drinking that bottle of wine. I thought it was there for the birthday bash and put it on the buffet table. Don't worry Dr.G, I will replace it as the clerk at our local LCBO has a bottle that he will sell to me for only $500,000. This will really cut into my budget but it is a small sacrifice so that our funding for various charities will continue.

Does anyone know who ate the Tiramisu? It was a special treat for Ena! As soon as I go to the store and buy some mascarpone I will make another batch large enough for everyone to share.


----------



## Carex

I didn't think that Ena would like it after I tested for her it so I sacrificied myself for the good of all and consumed it with vigour. It was very very good, but I don't think Ena would have liked it.


----------



## lotus

How could anyone not like Tiramisu? If Ena is trying to gain weight (lucky person) what could be better than all that mascarponi and whipped cream?


----------



## Carex

As mentioned I took one for the team.


----------



## bhil

Margaret, at the time I drive to work in the morning there is very little traffic, so no road rage yet. The drive home is a different matter all together.

At least one of the guys from New York makes a trip up here usually once a year. I think we also still send someone down there occasionally (it would never be me).


----------



## RevMatt

Apologies for the spelling, Marc. I have been getting it right in general, but my fingers were obviously sleepy. Playgroup was fun. Just poking my head in, but I need to go have more daughter fun.

And Marc, I find that if you concentrate REALLY hard you can ignore the wet-coasters as they brag about tree frogs. It does take rather a lot of concentration. Staring at the falling snow helps focus my mind today. You, on the other hand, have doxies.


----------



## MLeh

The house across the street is a rental house, and is currently unoccupied. The owner contracted a local company to replace the roof. So yesterday morning the roofing company showed up and proceeded to tear off half the roofing. My husband saw the owner drive up the street, and wondered why he parked down the street in front of another (not his) house.

It all became clear when the owner walked up to the house, said good morning to the guys and then said 'You know this isn't my house?' Apparently the silence was complete.

Anyway, we've been being seranaded by loud AM radio most of yesterday and it just started up again, so no more pastoral tree frogs & birds. AM radio and the sounds of construction from the new subdivision across the street now reign.

Oh, and sometimes the roofers sing along with the radio. My husband said that late in the day (after hours of random pop and heavy metal) the voice of Frank Sinatra, singing 'Bicycle Built for Two' wafted through the air. And the roofers sang along. He said he expected them to form a chorus line and start dancing.


----------



## winwintoo

I once sat in my car, waiting for someone, watching a roofer go about his business, and it was like watching a ballet :clap: :clap: 

This particular roofer exhibited such economy of movement it was a joy to watch. He had the pallet of shingles below his right foot and carried the nails in his left hand. As he moved along the roof, he used the toe of his right boot to peel the next shingle of the stack and position it on the roof, he then fingered a nail into position from the palm of his left hand and with one whack drove the nail in with the hammer in his right hand - by that time, he had move the pallet of shingles along the roof and was ready to toe the next one into place.

Even more spectacular was watching him descend the ladder as though it was a flight of stairs, rather than the awkward, backwards, one-rung-at-a-time way that I would have to do it.

In case you haven't figured it out, I LOVE work, I could sit and watch it all day.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

RevMatt said:


> And Marc, I find that if you concentrate REALLY hard you can ignore the wet-coasters as they brag about tree frogs. It does take rather a lot of concentration. Staring at the falling snow helps focus my mind today. You, on the other hand, have doxies.


And did we mention that the crocuses have already finished blooming along with the daffodils and the tulips are just now thinking of putting on a show. Cherries have started dropping their blooms now and some magnolias are starting to show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Cabernet Lataille de Doxie is our house red.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I know all about the 30 second commute. I find that it is best when done in the dead of winter, when everyone else is trying to get to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, doxies don't drink wine. They have to stay alert and sharp in case any badgers or wolverines come their way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, since it was you, no need to replace the bottle, especially at that price. To be honest, I gave the doxies the Tiramisu and replaced it with Dr.Balards "Tuscan Trifle for Terriers". It looks the same as Tiramisu but only a dog, or a WereDoxie would like the taste. Guess that did not stop Carex. It is made with tripe. Need I say more? As Adlai Stevenson once said, "Via ovicipitum dura est", or . . . "the way of the egghead is hard.'' 

I am so glad you are back with us as we venture on into our 4th year here in The Shang.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Sean, doxies don't drink wine. They have to stay alert and sharp in case any badgers or wolverines come their way.


Too bad. Nothing wolverines love more than getting tanked and brawling. Or not getting tanked and brawling. Pretty much just brawling. Ornery critters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I recall the willpower I needed to control my feelings when MacNutt used to go on and on at how Salt Spring Island was paradise on Earth, or at least here in Canada, and how stupid the rest of us were to live in TO and out in the eastern part of Canada. So, it takes a few moments of serenity to remain calm in the face of spring still being two months away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, pound for pound, there is nothing as "Ornery" as a wolverine.


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, I hope Carex doesn't have any ill effects from eating Dr. Ballard's. It is unfortunate that some seniors have actually eaten dog or cat food because they could not afford anything more expensive. 

This reminds me of the time I was baking dog cookies for our two black Labs and one of my boys came in and immediately popped one into his mouth. You should have seen the expression on his face when I yelled at him, "don't eat those, they are for the dogs".

Since you don't want me to replace the wine, I will just sit here and enjoy it.


----------



## winwintoo

lotus said:


> Dr.G, I hope Carex doesn't have any ill effects from eating Dr. Ballard's. It is unfortunate that some seniors have actually eaten dog or cat food because they could not afford anything more expensive.


Actually, I think the reason that some seniors eat dog and cat food is the simplicity of it. Open the can, plop it on a plate and you're done - no thawing, no planning, no measuring and mixing; no fear of a pot left on the stove; no oven to clean; no roaster to scrape out. Few dishes to do. Heck, if you live alone, you don't even need a fork.

I've given it serious thought.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, sadly, malnutrition amongst the elderly due to economic constraints is an all too real situation.


----------



## Carex

"Fresh tripe, which includes bits of the stomach's last content, smells very unappetizing for humans but is a favourite of many dogs and other carnivores. Tripe has to be watered and meticulously cleaned for human consumption. "Green tripe" refers to unwashed tripe, not suitable for human consuption but often used in dog food. Green tripe is not actually green, more a shade of dark brown."

Sadly, I did not notice.


----------



## winwintoo

I didn't mean to make light of a very real problem, but I stand by what I said. Aside from the economic issues, the energy and logistics required to feed oneself can be overwhelming for someone with diminished capacity related to aging. 

Getting to the grocery store - have we noticed that the grocery stores have moved from where the people who are now elderly bought their homes 30 years ago - then if they can get to the store, dragging that heavy stuff home. And then if they can accomplish all that, they often lack the motivation to cook a meal - toast is so much easier.

At least a can of dog food is all-round nutrition. Why don't we package nutrition economically for people who can't fend for themselves?

When I was first off work because of illness, I was too sick to cook and lived for nearly a year on those frozen meals all in one box. Nuke it for 5 minutes, eat it right from the box and all there was to wash was a spoon - but that can get expensive for someone on a limited income.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Our local grocery store does delivery, each Wednesday, for elderly and shut-ins. Volunteers from the community do the shopping, and then the grocery store delivers it. We also have a very active Meals on Wheels. Perhaps that's just a result of living in a (mostly) retirement oriented community. But it's one of the reasons I shop locally - you don't support them now, they won't be around when you want them. (Proud to say I've never even set foot inside a Costco).


----------



## RevMatt

There are many delivery services in this city, most of which are quite competitevly priced (holy *(&#%!(@ are groceries expensive in this city!). Although that still doesn't solve the preparation/cleanup issues.

Well, here it is 8pm, and the wee terror went all day with no nap, and still didn't go to sleep until just now. She seems to save this behaviour for the days my wife is working, too . Ah, well, these are the things that keep us entertained!


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, you are in need of Doxie Bedtime Services. We too are competitively priced, at only $2 a night and all the dog cookies the doxies can eat. We have our highly trained crew of doxie pups play with your children, educate them in the ways of the doxie and help each child get some quality sleep. Sleeping next to a swarm of doxie pups is like having your own array of hot water bottles, complete with guaranteed protection against badger or wolverine attacks.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> Matt, you are in need of Doxie Bedtime Services. We too are competitively priced, at only $2 a night and all the dog cookies the doxies can eat. We have our highly trained crew of doxie pups play with your children, educate them in the ways of the doxie and help each child get some quality sleep. Sleeping next to a swarm of doxie pups is like having your own array of hot water bottles, complete with guaranteed protection against badger or wolverine attacks.


Sadly, my daughter is afraid of all dogs. But I appreciate the offer!


----------



## RevMatt

Just finished watching Crash. Certainly was interesting. I did not like it at all at the beginning, but it got better. Anyone else see it?


----------



## winwintoo

I watched it the other day - I didn't like the first part either, but once it got going it was actually quite moving. And the first couple of times I tried to watch it, I missed the script on the screen after the scene at the accident where it said "yesterday" - once I knew that, the movie made more sense.


Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready when you are this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, an hour in the same room as Little Rosie would help your daughter overcome her fear of dogs. I am serious about this because this happened last month with a neighbor's child.


----------



## RevMatt

As long as Rosie isn't loud, you're probably right. Loud seems to be her main objection. Which, when you consider that she is so quiet even her own parents don't always hear her, probably makes sense.

Good morning, all. Enjoy your days, everyone. I'm off for a full day at the office.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, just got up and checked my lottery ticket. I have the last four numbers of the western "extra" which is like the Atlantic Tag or Ontario extra.

I know three pays $10 so maybe four pays $50?

Time will tell.


----------



## SINC

So, what do I know?

Turns out three numbers pay $50 and four pay $100.

That goes in the holiday fund and represents a third of a tank of gas for the motor home.

But winning is nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, Rosie makes about as much noise as your daughter's teddy bear. She is a doll. She is only aggressive with her brother, who is almost twice her size, when he tries to steal her food. The child I mentioned was fearful at even the sight of a dog. After a few times seeing Rosie asleep in my lap, this little girl came over and sat next to her mom who sat next to me. Then, she reached over and touched Rosie's head. A week later, she is up to sitting in a chair and letting Rosie run about and play.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don. A third of a tank of gas???


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Another beautiful sunrise happening here on the West Coast. An absolutely gorgeous day yesterday, and I'm hoping for a repeat today.

Congrats on beating the odds, Don. 

(I don't play lotteries because my brain too quickly calculates the odds of losing. There's an ad on TV which says "one in four chance of winning" and my brain immediately says "which means a three in four chance of losing." But my husband says "You can't win if you don't have a ticket." So he buys 'em.)


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Congrats on the winning a few dollars Don, I, like usual, didn't win a thing on my ticket, which is why I have mostly stopped buying tickets except when the pot gets large. Of course since no one won the pot, I guess I'll have to go pick up another ticket for Saturday's draw.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Don. A third of a tank of gas???


Yep, it holds 284 liters Marc. A tankful will take us about 1,000 kilometers.


----------



## MLeh

You get 8.5 MPG in your motor home? That, quite literally, sucks.

(My husband's AMX gets about 3 MPG, but it goes REALLY fast from gas station to gas station.)


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> You get 8.5 MPG in your motor home? That, quite literally, sucks.
> 
> (My husband's AMX gets about 3 MPG, but it goes REALLY fast from gas station to gas station.)



If that were the case, that equates to 62 gallons for 620 miles so average is 10 mpg, not 8.5. But we normally fill up at the 1,000 kilometer point and it takes about 210 liters to fill it, so we actually get about 13 mpg which is very acceptable for an 18,000 pound vehicle.


----------



## MLeh

My error - I used American gallons


----------



## winwintoo

Don, could you email me privately about the deal you made for your new MacBookPro. If it was a special just for you, just tell me to get lost, I'll understand.

My son is feeling guilty about having a better computer than the one I have    

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations on your winnings, Don.

My mother actually won big at the casino a few weeks ago. And then we went to the Apple store, and she promptly blew most of it--she'd been thinking about switching to Mac anyway.

I've been spending the last few days helping her get set up, which means I get to play with a slick little PowerBook and a very pretty Apple Cinema Display.


----------



## RevMatt

By all that's holy, a miracle has occurred! Elaine admitted to being wrong! 

Anywho, congrats, Don. Try not to think about how much you have spend on tickets to get that $100


----------



## Dr.G.

"By all that's holy, a miracle has occurred! Elaine admitted to being wrong!" Matt, the true miracle will be the day when MacNutt admits that he has been incorrect on some point pertaining to politics.


----------



## RevMatt

Yeah, that will be the true miracle. Even more so since he appears to have left us


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> By all that's holy, a miracle has occurred! Elaine admitted to being wrong!
> 
> Anywho, congrats, Don. Try not to think about how much you have spend on tickets to get that $100


Bah humbug, Matt. 

It's only those of us who are so seldom wrong who will admit so freely to it when we ARE. You've known me all this time and never heard me admit to being wrong simply because up until now I haven't been.


----------



## SINC

I spent $5.00 to get the $100.00, and that's the truth!


----------



## RevMatt

How could I ever doubt you, Elaine! My deepest apologies. See, I admit that I was wrong. If only that were the first time *you* had ever heard *me* say such a thing...

Don, remind me to hire you to do my taxes next year. I like your accounting style


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We actually have a bit of sunshine here in St.John's........the first sun we have seen since sometime in March. To celebrate, free everything here at the Cafe Chez Marc for the remainder of the day.


----------



## Ottawaman

Free is good.
Enjoy the rays!


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Bad night here, my daughter wet the bed for the first time since going off diapers more than a week ago. And she did it twice. Good thing the second time was in the morning, I didn't have a third dry side of the mattress for her to sleep on .

Anywho, she slept in, we are running late. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Time for a quick coffee and bran muffin, then into the shower and I'm off to take pictures of a railing/spindle job we recently finished to use in promo work.

Might even post a couple here to show you how we can change a home's appearance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman, I/we shall. Sun was not predicted until maybe next week and hopefully by Easter Sunday. So, this is a rare treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I know what you are experiencing. Still, it shall pass. Until then, patience and understanding. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The SF Giants are tied for first place and the NY Mets are in first place. The Rangers are in the playoffs. So, the fact, and the pain, that the NY Knicks have the worst record in the NBA is somewhat lessened.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Another bright sunny day dawning here on the westcoast.

Matt: These things happen. A plastic mattress protector with a mattress pad on top works well. Just strip off the sheet and pad and replace. That way it's not such a big deal (because it's not). Sometimes if kids are extra tired, or sick, they'll miss the signals their bodies are sending them. 

Marc: I am Canadian. If you're going to insist on bringing sports into the Shang be prepared for me to start discussing the Flames.


----------



## RevMatt

Hi. Home for lunch.

Yeah, no big deal. The mattress and sheets are washable. Just made for a less restful night than normal, 'tis all.

The most exciting news is that my iBook is finally back from the shop! A whole month later. Anywho, used my lunch time to collect my daughter from daycare and my iBook from the tech, so back I go. Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, my wife is from Calgary and my mother was born in Montreal. Thus, if the Rangers can't win, I hope that the Flames win the Stanley Cup, followed by Montreal and Buffalo.............and then Toronto.


----------



## SINC

Home for lunch and just popped in. Got my pictures, now to process some orders.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: My favourite teams are, in order: Calgary, whoever's playing Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

If the Rangers don't win the Stanley Cup, I would like to see any Canadian team win it to keep it here in Canada.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Marc: My favourite teams are, in order: Calgary, whoever's playing Edmonton.


Odd.

That's EXACTLY the reverse of mine!


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Odd.
> 
> That's EXACTLY the reverse of mine!


What are the odds?!? Quick ... run out and by another lottery ticket!


----------



## Cameo

Lots have already seen this probably, but kind of neat.

1. Grab a calculator (you won't be able to do this one in your head)
2. Key in the first three digits of your phone number (NOT the area code)
3. Multiply by 80
4. Add 1
5. Multiply by 250
6. Add the last 4 digits of your phone number
7. Add the last 4 digits of your phone number again
8. Subtract 250
9. Divide number by 2​


----------



## Dr.G.

48292729387729.927

What is this supposed to mean???


----------



## RISCHead

Cameo said:


> Lots have already seen this probably, but kind of neat.
> 
> 1. Grab a calculator (you won't be able to do this one in your head)
> 2. Key in the first three digits of your phone number (NOT the area code)
> 3. Multiply by 80
> 4. Add 1
> 5. Multiply by 250
> 6. Add the last 4 digits of your phone number
> 7. Add the last 4 digits of your phone number again
> 8. Subtract 250
> 9. Divide number by 2​


This is pretty cool, but trivial math.
If I write this as an equation where X=first 3 digits and Y=last 4 digits, I have:
((X*80 + 1 ) * 250 + Y + Y -250 ) /2
Simplifying this, I get:
(X*80*250 + 250 + 2*Y -250)/2
Further simplifying:
(X*20000 + 2*Y)/2
or:
10000*X + Y i.e. shift X over 4 places.

so not very convoluted after all 

but a nice distraction for a rainy Friday afternoon


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! Following RISCHead's instructions I get my phone number. Cool.


----------



## RISCHead

Dr.G. said:


> 48292729387729.927
> 
> What is this supposed to mean???


LOL Dr.G use a calculator


----------



## Dr.G.

I used an abacus, but the doxies ate some of the beads so I think I was a bit off in my calculations.


----------



## RISCHead

A slide rule will work in a pinch - let the doxies have the beads


----------



## Dr.G.

RISCHead, I won't try to describe what they did with my slide rule, which got me through high school math in the mid-60s.


----------



## RISCHead

Well, I've decided to hang out in the Shang with doxies and wolverines - the rest of the world seems too busy with booting Windows on their Macs and I'm rapidly losing interest... and this is way more fun.

Kudos on the anniversary Dr. G. b'lated though 'tis.


----------



## Dr.G.

RISCHead, welcome to our family. However, you shall not find a single wolverine in the vacinity of the Cafe Chez Marc, not with the Fearsome Foursome and the four doxie pups standing on guard.


----------



## MLeh

That means you did it wrong. 

[Simplified, the formula takes your first three numbers, multiplies it to 2x 1000 (80 x 250) (with an extra 250 added in), then adds in your last 4 digits, twice, subtracts the extra 250, then divides the whole thing by 2.]

so, if the first three numbers are X and the second four numbers are y ...

(do you really want me to continue?)

Edit: and I see in the time took to write this (distracted by work), RISChead has joined the fray and done all that already...


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I think that I forgot to do Jeanne's step #4 of adding 1. Thus, my whole figure was mixed up in the final analysis. So much for the Ride of the Valkyries.


----------



## RISCHead

Marc, the Fearsome Foursome have some unfortunate references:









though the LA Rams go a long way in resurrecting their good name









I shall focus on the positive imagery of the doxies and forget about the wolverines


----------



## Cameo

:lmao: :lmao: 

RISCHead - welcome. Looks like you have cottoned onto what the Shang is all
about right from the get go.

RISC - isn't that a windows system? I used RISC 400 at the trucking company I worked for a few years ago. So don't mind me if I am a little curious about your 
title. Okay - I'm nosy.


----------



## Dr.G.

RISCHead, The Fearsome Foursome were named after the Fearsome Foursome of LA Rams fame. In that picture of Lamar Lundy, Rosey Grier, Merlin Olsen and Deacon Jones, you could see the determination in their faces. Rosie Grier was one of my favorite players when he was on the NY Giants football team.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I shall focus on the positive imagery of the doxies and forget about the wolverines." Carl Sagan always felt that dachshunds, giraffes, manatees and the cute platypus were examples of what aliens might look if scientists here on earth tried to create an alien, or as an example of evolution gone astray.....or God playing a joke.


----------



## RISCHead

RISC = Reduced Instruction Set Computer = that's what the PowerPC architecture is based on - was popular in the 80's and 90's - still is, sort of 
Given enough nm etching technology advances (and Moore's law), RISC processing has pretty much lost the huge edge it used to have - welcome Intel bye-bye POWER/SPARC/PA_RISC

Sorry to get technical on you , but you did ask 
Given my educational/professional predeliction towards computing, many of my formative years were dedicated to working on UNIX systems - all of which were/are pretty much RISC architecture driven.

Hence the name.


----------



## Dr.G.

DOXIES = Dachshunds, ObnoXious Impossible Evolutionary beingS


----------



## MLeh

(Cameo: The opposite of RISC is known as 'bloatware', but acronyms are a dime a dozen - your RISC could have been a totally different beastie. For instance, my daughter and my husband have totally different concepts of what 'RPG' stands for, although, generally, in both instances things do get blown up ... )

And who would have thought ... another geek joins the fold. Perhaps we should introduce ourselves so he knows that when I say 'Marc' I mean Dr. G, and when Dr. G says 'Elaine', he means me.

-Elaine


----------



## RevMatt

And I, not surprisingly, am Matt. Welcome. Just wanted to post a bit from my returned-to-life iBook.  Daughter play time now!


----------



## RISCHead

Elaine, a pleasure to meet you. I guess I should use a real name as well - that would be Subho.


Marc, I recently had the pleasure of meeting a rather majestic (portly) specimen of the above mentioned daschunds - he brought back memories of my grandmother's last dog (another daschund) who amongst other things was given to random fits of jealousy - invariably culminating in his peeing on my bed whenever I would visit with her. Not that I have anything against daschunds


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, however, what happens when my evil twin brother, craM comes online and impersonates me? Of course, he is far more literate than I and his style of writing is far superior to any venacular I might craft together.


----------



## RISCHead

Thank you Matt. Glad to hear that your iBook has been resurrected


----------



## RISCHead

Marc, evolution is overrated - look at Condy and Dick


----------



## MLeh

Matt will be glad to know that 'income redistribution' in the form of taxation has continued under the Tories ...

(I've just paid my corporate income tax for the year.)

[edit: and why to the perforations on government forms seem to STRENGTHEN the paper rather than make it easier to tear?]


----------



## Beej

Hello everyone and happy weekend.


----------



## RISCHead

Looking forward to some peace and quiet on Sunday - have a good rest everyone!


----------



## Sonal

Well, Subho, nice to meet you as well. I am an ex-geek, but I revert every now and then. 

For me, it's easy--Sonal is Sonal.


----------



## SINC

Welcome to the valley where tranquility reigns, Subho!

Matt, glad to hear the iBook is alive and well. For a while there, I thought we would have to hold a wake.


----------



## Cameo

Cameo is the nickname my grandfather gave me - my real name is Jeanne.
I am not technical - all I care about is whether or not I can make it do what 
I want it to - therefor I have no idea whether the risc I was familiar with is a 
different beastie or not. The dos based program I am now using for US shipments
is totally retarded and I don't want to know what it is. I do know what I would like to do with it....tptptptp


----------



## RevMatt

Don, for a while I thought a wake was in order, too. But a used screen was found, and the third logic board replacement was covered by Apple yet again, so she lives once again!

My daughter has found her baby swing in storage, and convinced me to let her swing in it, so she is sitting in it and swinging happily. She moves it herself at this age, but otherwise it is just like when she was an infant. For a period of several weeks the swing was the only place she would fall asleep.

Edit - well done, Elaine, well done. Did you see Beej's thread about a fancy replacement for the social safety net?


----------



## Dr.G.

Subho, portly dachshunds are prone to back troubles.


----------



## SINC

Subho, forgot to mention my name is Don.

Matt, now that we have your iBook revived, all we need is a new PB for Margaret! 

The Lord works in mysterious ways indeed.


----------



## RevMatt

I thought Margaret had a surplus? Did I get that backwards?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> 48292729387729.927
> 
> What is this supposed to mean???


I think it means you've followed the road less travelled or you need a new calculator   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my favorite poem.

The Road Not Taken, by Robert Frost 

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth.

Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim,
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same.

And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I kept the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I--
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference.


----------



## winwintoo

I do have a surplus of computers. I have 2 Powerbooks and an iBook and am about to acquire a Windows something or other for a new job I'll be taking on. My son, Sean bought himself a new MacBookPro and wants me to have one too and is trying to convince me to move some of this other hardware and get a new one.

I'm usually up for a new computer, but maybe the drugs I'm on are too strong or I need more of them, but a MacBook Pro just doesn't interest me. Don't tell anyone I said that    

Hi Subho/RISCHead - I'm a retired geek - retired being the operative word. The geek world is fading fast.

Nice to have you here. I too wonder about booting a Mac into Windows. Makes very little sense to me. If they could make VirtualPC run faster and more reliably, I might be interested, but shutting down to switch over to Windows and then shutting down again ........... That would grow old real fast.

Well, I'm trying to unwind, it's been a trying day - I hear the doxies out in the hall, I'll go let them in.

Take care Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the doxie pups have been wanting to see you all day. You are one of their favorite persons. One of the pups, Gus, is bound for Antigonish, NS next Thursday. That leaves Abby, Huck and Casey.


----------



## Cameo

Well gonna be a cold one tonight but as of Sunday it is starting to look better.
I'm off to bed. Sleep tight everyone.

:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Say good night to Gracie for me.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, I'm home from the Ottawa meet, such as it was. I had to drive, so I quit early, but last I saw Ottawaman and Beej they were debating whether to have another Jagermeister. Well, Beej was wimping out, but I won't tell on him 

'twas good fun to see them, and to have good, intelligent debate. Well, as intelligent as the beer allowed. Beej, I am happy to report, doesn't actually have horns or a tail, although he is freakishly huge. Other than the size, you can hardly tell that he is evil incarnate (aka an Energy Lobbyist).

Shame on Soy and Manny for not showing, they missed a good time 

And now, I'm going to bed. Night, all.


----------



## ArtistSeries

RevMatt said:


> Beej, I am happy to report, doesn't actually have horns or a tail, although he is freakishly huge.


You have just shattered my illusion of him. Not the horns or tail part. Are you saying that he's Sumo wrestler huge and I should be careful when I "debate" with Beej? For if/when I meet him, he may slam-dunk me to the floor and then buy me a beer?

Sounds like you had a good time at the Ottawa meet.


----------



## RISCHead

Indeed - maybe we should plan on a martini, jazz and poker night at the Shang.

Morning all - the Second Cup downstairs has graciously sent up some espresso and biscotti and my favourite patisserie has the best croissants and brioche in the GTA on the way.


----------



## RISCHead

Marc, while searching for the perfect abacus to replace the missing beads on yours, I came across this gem and was distracted by the sword:









My chiropractor says portly humans are subject to chronic back problems as well.


----------



## RISCHead

Margaret, I think for me the operative word is still geek - retirement seems elusive.
I'm not really opposed to folks running Windows on their Macs - just that I'm not planning to in the near future, and its not really a technically rich or interesting topic even then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee and an assortment of baked goods are now ready at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Subho, The Abacus and The Sword is an old tale of the days of yore when doxies roamed freely around the hills and dales of Europe.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. I wonder if the other two have left the pub yet...

Beej is not sumo-huge, so much as human mountain huge. Very tall, and with proportionally large shoulders to match. He says he's just a big softie, but whatever the reality, he's exactly the kind of person you want on your side in a dark alley . Well more than 6 feet tall.

Man, am I tired this morning. I'm not as young as I used to be, apparently...


----------



## winwintoo

Morning, I hope the doxies made it home on their own. After their visit last evening, I was so relaxed, I must have been asleep before my head hit the pillow and they had to get themselves ready for the trip home   

Looks like it's going to be another decent day here and I have lots to do, so I'll grab a cuppa and be on my way,

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. Matt - glad you enjoyed your meeting. 

Margaret - I have a lot to do today as well - deciding on painting my sons
room or sorting or..................... well that is a decision for this afternoon 
anyhow. I am escaping the house for the morning.

Marc, I am glad you have found a home for another pup - the longer you have
them with you the harder it will be to let go.

Take care, I'll grab a cuppa to go and talk to everyone later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, you are only as young as you feel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, actually, the doxies stood guard outside of your home all last night. There were badger and wolverine sightings by some farmers outside of Regina, and they did not want to leave their posts protecting you until dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, I am glad you have found a home for another pup - the longer you have them with you the harder it will be to let go." Jeanne, this is to true. The one non-show pup, Huck, is so cute and sweet. My wife and I were sitting early this morning in the family room and Huck just curled up in her lap and went to sleep. If he had two testicles that descended, I think my wife would want to keep him as another show dog. Still, we have the possibility of a good home for him here in St. John's, but this is still only a maybe. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to the weekend. A bright and sunny day is in store for us. Think I will use the time to wash the floor in the MH and then sit down and watch The Masters this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 6C here in St.John's. Think I shall stoke up the woodstove, sit down with a cup of hot coffee, and watch the Masters as well. I have walked around part of this golf course in March of 1976, and it is a beautiful sight to behold. How I miss Georgia in the springtime.......

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/cities/usa/Pages/USGA0027.htm

Athens,GA is where the Univ. of Georgia is located, where I spent three years getting my doctorate.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. This morning will be spent working on the bulletin for church tomorrow, and then finishing up office paperwork.

I shall not be watching golf on TV. (I'm with Mark Twain ... 'a good walk, ruined')

But Georgia is pretty (one of the manufacturers I rep has there office there).


----------



## RISCHead

> Georgia, Georgia,
> The whole day through
> Just an old sweet song
> Keeps Georgia on my mind


I'll be out for a while, but I think golf (and Georgia) are both on my mind this afternoon.


----------



## Ena

Good Saturday everyone. 

Belated welcome RISCHead. I presume Marc has given you a Scratch and Sniff ID band for your ankle so you can get past the doxies to gain entry to Chez Marc.

Marc, I have a good friend who works at U of G. From her pictures it does look a beautiful campus.

More sorrow than joy past few days at work so work has been coming home with me. I think if I ever got 'used to' dying and death it would be time to change careers. Sorry for the heavy topic. Not intending to elicit further comments here; just explaining my absence.


----------



## SINC

Ann, since my wife, also Ann is a RN on a similar ward, I can understand what you went through. No one ever gets used to it and every once in a while I see a tear in someone's eyes when scanning the morning obits in the paper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I was there for three full years, and loved the time there. I hated the heat and humidity of the summer just like I hate the snow and cold of the winter here in St.John's. Still, I am a Spring person, and March/April and May were beautiful in Athens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, no more "Scratch and Sniff ID bands" are needed. The adults are trained killers, who only attack on command, and the pups are playful. Unless you are coming into the Cafe Chez Marc with a badger or wolverine on a leash, then you are safe to enter.


----------



## Beej

ArtistSeries said:


> You have just shattered my illusion of him. Not the horns or tail part. Are you saying that he's Sumo wrestler huge and I should be careful when I "debate" with Beej? For if/when I meet him, he may slam-dunk me to the floor and then buy me a beer?
> 
> Sounds like you had a good time at the Ottawa meet.


I'm surprisingly weak for my size, especially right now. Beer before liquor...ughhh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, everything in moderation, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, actually, the doxies stood guard outside of your home all last night. There were badger and wolverine sightings by some farmers outside of Regina, and they did not want to leave their posts protecting you until dawn.


I got a new doormat so the doxies can stay inside where it's warm from now on while they're guarding me.










Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, everything in moderation, mon ami.


Except on Friday.  

I think I'll have some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Well, time for cold beer and The Masters on TV. Perfect!


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, it is a good thing that you had the doormat read "Beware of Dog" and not "Beware of Doxies". It is against the law in 8 provinces and all the territories to display this doormat with the word "doxies". Only in Quebec and PEI is is legal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if a Canadian can't win, I would like to see Chad Campbell blow everyone else off the course and wear the green jacket tomorrow, or whenever the Masters is completed. We shall see.


----------



## RevMatt

Glad you lived, Beej. Just as well I did drive, and, therefor, need to behave myself, as we spent the morning at a huge "garage" sale. Man, even the garage sales are expensive in the city... But yeah, a hockey arena full of children and their families would NOT have been pleasant whilst hung over.

Funny trivia for you all - all three of us were born in the same province in this great nation. And it isn't the one we now all live in. Guess which one!


----------



## SINC

Manitoba?


----------



## RevMatt

See, there's just no way you could have gotten that right without already knowing the answer. Who told! Bah.

On the other hand, if that truly was a random guess, we now know how you managed to win the lottery prize.


----------



## SINC

If you are as astute a reader of The Shang as I am, one remembers when you posted here some time ago you were born in Manitoba!


----------



## RevMatt

Heck, *I* don't remember that. How on earth do you?


----------



## SINC

Comes from a friend of mine, upstairs.


----------



## SINC

Well, The Masters is called on account of darkness to use the old baseball analogy. Might be a good omen for Marc, the ultimate baseball fan who wants Campbell to win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I root for the underdogs. I am tired of all the hype about Woods, et al, who are always the favorites.


----------



## SINC

And I tend to cheer for the lefties, Weir and Michelson.


----------



## Dr.G.

Left or right, I still go for the underdog. Of course, I would like to see a Canadian win, any Canadian, but short of that, let's see an underdog wearing green at the clubhouse.


----------



## SINC

I can agree that it is fun to see a "nobody" come out of the field and win.

Reminds me of John Daly's first win. Now THAT was fantastic.


----------



## RISCHead

I'll be needing 'em doxies tonight - my dad suffered a mild heart attack last night - just got off the phone with my mum - he's recovering from a triple bypass from a couple of months ago. Feeling the blues is all.


----------



## Dr.G.

RISCHead, I shall send my prayers for your father rather than the doxies. In reality, they would be of great comfort, but to make a joke of their visiting you would be trite. So, know that you are with an extended virtual family here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

RISCHead, as a heart attack survivor I appreciate how you feel.

I had four attacks in four days, three of them in a single day. But today's medical techniques are truly amazing and I am sure your dad is in good hands.

Try and think positive and keep that attitude when speaking with him as it will give him confidence in his recovery as well.

Good luck and thanks for sharing your feelings.


----------



## winwintoo

My prayers also, RISCHead - a heart attack is nothing to sneeze at, mild or not, and the thought of those cuddly little pups can be very comforting when you feel helpless and alone.

I hope all will be well.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, one and all. Bruch early tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Night, Marc. May Palm Sunday bring you some hope for Spring. (Not a holiday for you, I know, but still )

Subho - sorry to hear about your Dad, although I'm glad that the operative word is "recovering". Heart attacks are scary, scary things. Fortunately, the treatment is pretty effective, and since your Mom is around to nag him to take his medicine, it should be fine. We males are kinda dumb about such things when left to our own devices...


----------



## RISCHead

Good night and thank you all.
-Subho


----------



## SINC

Well, for once it would seem I am among the last to visit The Shang tonight.

Yeah, yeah I know Beej, carry on!


----------



## The Doug

Morning, folks -- gee it's so quiet in here this morning... and who is that sleeping on the sofa over there?


----------



## SINC

Well Doug, it's not me. I have been up working for the past two hours and just dropped in for a coffee.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. It looks like another nice day in Ottawa.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning from cloudy Regina - very bleak looking day here.

This is going to sound wierd, but maybe some of you can relate. I've always known that I was "differently abled" on the intellectual front - I qualify for membership in Mensa, but I can't count (just one example)

Well, yesterday, one of the grandkids came over to play TV Bingo - they have a different service and don't get it at home - I was helping him with the numbers and of course I was reading the cards upside down.

Then he went to get his pizza, so I took over and found when I tried to follow the cards right-side-up, it was harder, so I turned them upside down and it was easier.

Is this a form of dyslexia? or is it simply training from all those years of trying to read what was on my boss's desk while I was distracting him with whatever trivia I could think up?

As you can tell, it's a slow news day here    

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Good morning from the Wet Coast. Weather pixie widget gal is carrying an umbrella and after checking out the window she's correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Matt, for the well wishes for Palm Sunday. I could wish you the same for Passover, this Thursday, but maybe we should just say "Have a good Springtime". This is the closest Passover has been to Good Friday in years. The Last Supper of Jesus was based on a Passover Sedar, and thus, the two religions are joined in so many ways. Shalom, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, no, you don't have a form of dyslexia. You do, however, have an ability to read things upside down, which helps if you are a primary grade teacher reading aloud to children with a book on your lap.


----------



## winwintoo

When I proofed reports and other stuff that I wrote at work, I would read it right side up, have my Mac read it to me and finally read it upside down and you'd be amazed the number of errors that reading upside down caught!!

I just wish I could find some lucrative use for this strange ability  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, we could take you on tour with us. You could be "Margaret the Magnificent". You would be up there on top of the billing alongside of The Dancing Doxies, The Dynamic Jumping Doxies, and Dr.Marvelo and Jo-Jo, the Talking Doxie. You would be a smash hit. Starting salary is $750,000 + 3% of the gate. 

We tour 147 Canadian cities between now and Canada Day. We then take our tour to New York City for a gala Radio City Music Hall debut on the Fourth of July. Then, we tour 284 US cities between July 4th and Labor Day. 

Then it is off for Europe until we end our tour for a Royal Gala for Queen Elizabeth at the Royal Albert Hall on Christmas Eve. We have a special charter on board a Concorde to fly us all back to Canada on Christmas Day.

All in all, between now and Boxing Day, you could earn about $13 million. It's a tough grind, but well worth the trip.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I just wish I could find some lucrative use for this strange ability


I too can read upside down as fast and coherently as right side up. That came from a six year apprenticeship to become a journeyman printer in the days of letterpress and hot lead. You see, the lead used to print was assembled into a "chase" (metal frame) much like a carpenter builds a cabinet. Each piece was sawn and placed together like a giant jigsaw puzzle that had to be "locked up" so as to be mobile to put on a press.

Therefore everything we read in those days was upside down and backwards to us and it is still normal to me to this day.

So, Margaret, you are not alone with your "strange ability".


----------



## SINC

I am busy putting on two mock ducks (Stuffed rollatine) in the oven flavoured with a bit of port.

Two friends are coming over at 2:00 to watch the end of The Masters out in the motor home and I thought it might make a nice sliced snack. Looks like jelly roll, but tastes like heaven.


----------



## Beej

That sounds good. Maybe when I visit you can cook for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, why not join our tour. It could be "Margaret the Magnificent and Dandy Don of Doxieland". A great act.


----------



## Cameo

RISChead - I hope today finds your father better. These things are tough
but everyone is here for you.

I can remember being bored with my reading assignment in school so I was reading the books upside down trying to make it more interesting. When the
teacher noticed she thought I was just fooling around and made me stand up in
front of the class and read it aloud, upside down. I guess I will always remember
that cause she had nothing to say to me afterwards other than "sit down". :lmao: 

I should become an aunt again sometime in the next few days. My sister has been having contractions for a while, timing kind of all over the place. She was hospitalized the other day cause after her check up there was some hemoraging - they believe the placenta tore abit. Since it stopped within what they consider a short period of time they kept her over night, did some tests and sent her home.
Baby and mom are fine, due date is next saturday. Mom is having contractions, mucus plug is gone and baby is in position.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, after you become an aunt to a healthy baby, you too could come on tour with us. "Margaret the Magnificent, Dandy Don of Doxieland and Elaine, the Elusive Elf of Elmira". $13 million split three ways would not be bade for 8 months work. We leave on Easter Monday.


----------



## SINC

sorry, double post


----------



## SINC

Marc, I very nearly forgot to inform you of my change of heart for lefties in The Masters.

Although Mickelson is in the final pairing, he is playing with Fred Couples, whom I shall now support.

The reason? If Couples can win today, he would tie the record held by Jack Nicholas as the oldest player to ever win The Masters at age 46 some twenty years ago when he accomplished this feat.

Since Couples is now 46, my senses tells me he is the underdog and will need all the support he can get, so I am changinging to your policy of cheering for the underdog.


----------



## RevMatt

147 Canadian cities? Do we even *have* that many cities?

Anywho, a pleasant Palm Sunday to you all. Unfortunately, I had to rush home from church and missed all the socialising because of my wife's need to get to work. Only just barely made it home in time, what with all the extra stuff going on in the service.

Marc, I would in no way feel out of place if you were to wish me a happy Passover. I have a friend, also an ordained minister, who's mother was Jewish, and thus she celebrates both faiths. Besides, yours came first 

Actually, it is quite common in United Church circles to have a seder meal, either on Passover, or, more commonly, on the Thursday night known as Maundy Thursday. Which is Passover this year, as you note. Thursday night being when the event we call the Last Supper happened. Unfortunately, I didn't get here in time this year to get one organised, but I will next year. It would have been impossible to find an available Cantor this year, I am sure, in any case.

Oh, and yes, Margaret, you are odd


----------



## winwintoo

I should mention, that another trait that I possess in spades is laziness. I might have learned to read upside down, not as Elaine did because she was bored, but because I might have picked the book up that way and was too lazy to turn it around   

The tour sounds interesting, but way too much travelling for me. Do you think I could come home every night?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, good Pesarch (Passover) to you and your family. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, maybe I should have said towns and cities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes, Couples would be considered somewhat of an underdog. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, we have no time or room for laziness. So, you shall be cured of this situation if you go on tour with us.


----------



## RevMatt

I'd forgotten how hard it was to see a laptop screen whilst sitting in the sun.


----------



## SINC

What's a sun?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don, if you were living in St.John's.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, we have no time or room for laziness. So, you shall be cured of this situation if you go on tour with us.


NO! No! I will not be "cured" of my laziness. Because of my laziness, I have made several important inventions - ways to make life easier for everyone. Well at least for everyone that does beadwork.

And when I was a programmer, I was the one that could take 300 lines of code and reduce it to one line. I hated typing all that c®ap and trying to read it a month later was even worse - reading code upside down doesn't make it more understandable.

If you want the simplest way to do something, come to me and I'll figure it out for you.

Occam's razor. That should be my avatar!

Take care, Margaret

Oh and Matt, I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## RevMatt

That strange yellow ball in the sky that is either not hot enough, or too hot, but rarely anything in between. And nowhere does perpetual cloud like Vancouver. I shudder at the memory...


----------



## Cameo

Is Elaine going to be an aunt too? Funny, I missed her post somewhere.


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> NO! No! I will not be "cured" of my laziness. Because of my laziness, I have made several important inventions - ways to make life easier for everyone.


That's been my approach. I'm very lazy and that has driven me to become better at what I do. Heinlein had a story about this in the book 'Time Enough for Love'.

Laziness drives innovation. Look at the Mac; used by people who don't want to spend time watching programs load and rebooting.


----------



## Ena

RevMatt said:


> That strange yellow ball in the sky that is either not hot enough, or too hot, but rarely anything in between. And nowhere does perpetual cloud like Vancouver. I shudder at the memory...



What's an air-conditioner and why do cars have those electric cords hanging out of the front grille?


----------



## RevMatt

Ena said:


> What's an air-conditioner and why do cars have those electric cords hanging out of the front grille?


What's an umbrella?


----------



## Beej

I'm enjoying my Corner Gas dvd. A very nice Sunday here in the black hole.


----------



## Ena

RevMatt said:


> What's an umbrella?


 Something that can't go down the chimney up but up the chimney down.


----------



## RevMatt

Nicely done! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

What black and white and read all over?


----------



## RevMatt

A Newspaper!


----------



## Ena

Ach aye, childhood and telling each other riddles. 

You've got me going back to memories of school in Scotland. We had to do 'mental arithmetic'. Teacher would ask a question and pupils would have to answer out loud. Questions like, if it takes ten minutes to boil one potato, how long does it take to boil five?


----------



## RevMatt

Still ten minutes, I would reckon...


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, partially correct. Which newspaper? Think of the largest circulation here in ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, would you believe that "mental math" is back in as the "latest and greatest" new curricular idea in math since the change from gozinters, eagles and summer witches. So, children have to now be able to do certain math problems in their head, with no calculators.


----------



## SINC

Well Couples could not do it and Mickelson did.

My lefty won and the underdog did not. A most enjoyable afternoon though.

Good friends, good eats and cold beer. What can I say?


----------



## MLeh

Cameo said:


> Is Elaine going to be an aunt too? Funny, I missed her post somewhere.


Go away for a day and look what happens!

I think they've jumbled up the letters in our names - lost a J, added an L and mixed us up. Jeanne is the one becoming an Aunt, not me.

Besides, I'm already a Great-Aunt (in addition to being a _great_ Aunt).

Marc: we're having a Sedar supper at our church on Thursday as part of our Holy Week observances. Only, being Lutheran, it's a pot luck. I won't be there as I have a sales meeting in Denver that day.

And reading upside down is a required skill in sales. How can you read the proposals from your competitor on the consulting engineer's desk otherwise?


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I think that I caused the "aunt-in-waiting" gaff. Mea culpa. The Sedar at your chuch is a grand idea. Helps to bring faiths together. Shalom.


----------



## SINC

Elaine, every time I read of your upcoming travels, I pause to give thanks that period of my life is over. I hated the travel, the airports and the hassle. Don't miss it one little bit. Gimme a land yacht every time!


----------



## Ena

I think I paid back tonight for comments about west coast climate earlier. Dog's feet were so muddy after her last sniff of the night in the back yard that I had to share my bath water with her. Took mine first, I hasten to add.


----------



## MLeh

It's not all bad, Don, but the allure of business travel fades after about 6 months and I've been doing this for a LONG time. Back when I started my own company I was so poor that I had to stay at the worst motels ... you know, the ones where you slept on the TOP of the bed and didn't even take your shoes off. And don't even think about the showers. *shudder* (Most seasoned road warriors know what I mean.)

Now I get to stay at a slightly higher calibre hotel. But ... it's still a hotel. Miss snuggling the husband and home cooked meals.

And, yeah, the airports get to me. The lineups and the hassles - especially when going south. I'll be spending more time in airports and on airplanes than I will be at the actual meeting this week. Next trip isn't so bad though - conference in Whistler at the end of the month. No airport, no airplane - just a ferry ride and a nice drive and only three days (two nights) away.

I'd hire someone to do this job, but nobody else is stupid enough to take the job.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, doxies, being so low to the ground, get really dirty in wet weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night all. Finished grading for the night. Dawn comes early here on the east coast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I travelled for 32 years Elaine, so I know what it is like.

I did get a break though in that I travelled by corporate jet from 1985 through 1994. I had care and control as the booking exec for our corporate jet from 1990 to 1994 when the company who bought us decided it was an unnecessary luxury. Best travel times of my life. Personal plane, pilots and all the trimmings.

I enjoyed the travel immensely for those 10 years.


----------



## Beej

I hate flying (all the hassel and discomfort) but don't mind hotels, although I haven't stayed in any real dumps. Liking hotels could be because they are much cleaner than the dump I live in. 

I have, a couple times recently, been on a 3 city trip or had two sets of trips very near to each other. By the third hotel in 3 or 4 days a sense of disconnection sets in for me. A feeling of not having a home. That's a little weird.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready for anyone who would like some this cloudy morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. I think I'll go for breakfast today.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. mmmm coffee....


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't forget to sample our freshly baked goodies as well, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Grabbed a cuppa to get me going. Deadlines are calling and I am fresh out of ideas.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Had a good visit with my friend from out of town on the weekend, and managed to get a few things done around the house after he left. All in all a good weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Deadlines are calling and I am fresh out of ideas." Don, there are always the topic of doxies. Imagine "Don's Den o' Dachshunds", with various profound insights into the concerns of the common person who reads your article. Talk about politics, doxies, the environment, taxes, doxies, war and peace, the cost of living, doxies, the things that make everyday life worth living, doxies, things that irritate you and your readers.............and doxies. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, good weekends help to make the start of the week more enjoyable, n'est pas?


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Usual Monday here, so I won't bore you with the details, although we seem to be currently inflicted with a mist & rain drifting over from the Island. Ah well - keeps the moss between our toes moist.


----------



## bhil

That they do Marc. I feel suprisingly good for a Monday morning after a weekend with little sleep. Plus, not to rub it in, but the weather is beautiful here today, with temperatures forecasted to hit +20. I'm hoping it will dry out all the mud in our yard. Unlike things out your way, we have no snow left to melt.

I debated wearing shorts today, but it was still -1 out when I had to catch the bus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, fog, mist and rain on this coast. At least it helps to melt away some of the snow.


----------



## RevMatt

Warm and sunny here. Fun day. Hectic week. Having to spend most of the morning with no working phone or internet while Bell did repairs does not help the schedule. And Julie want's to go to a course-thingy that the job training centre runs so as to schmooze the people in charge, since they make the referrals. Grah. Don't have the time to spare. I hate holidays...


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Matt. It is only once a year.


----------



## RevMatt

Thank goodness for that


----------



## MLeh

Yah, gee Matt ... we all know you _only_ work Sundays and Holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, a sheppard who tends his or her flock does so every day of the year. As it is written, "If one lamb goes astray, do you not leave the 99 behind and go search for it? Or, do you send out the doxies to bring it back unharmed?" Something like that. It's in the Bible near the part of the camel dancing on the head of the pin with rich merchants.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: Matt knows I was joking. And the person who does his bulletins gets paid.


----------



## Cameo

An email regarding some statements made by Robin Williams was sent to me.
I don't know if I agree with much of is as a lot of it seems somewhat racist to me - but I wonder about the one statement as follows.

_7) Offer Saudi Arabia and other oil producing countries $10 a barrel for their oil. If they don't like it, we go someplace else(like Canada ! or Oklahoma!). They can go somewhere else to sell their production. (About a week of the wells filling up the storage sites would be enough.) _

That seems like a plan to me. I do not want this to go "political" so I kept it from any of the other threads where people don't always behave themselves.


----------



## MLeh

Lalala. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Beej

This is a disturbing turn of events.


----------



## SINC

And now, back to the frivolity of The Shang:


----------



## Sonal

Desperate for peace and tranquility today.

Working at my folks today, and I have so far spent the last 6 hours listening to a hardwood floor being installed in the room directly above me.

There's another 2 hours before I can leave.


----------



## winwintoo

I need peace and tranquility too. 

Why was I not born an only child? Family matters are once again intruding and this time even the doxies won't be able to clear the air. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

OK. You guys post way too fast.

It's taken me three days to play catch up on my Shang reading.

Don't do that again.


----------



## SINC

That'll teach you not to visit on a daily basis MP!


----------



## Beej

Ok, sync is Sinc and power is MaxPower. I think I've finally remembered the trick you guys taught me. Who's going to feed me in Alberta?


----------



## SINC

Who normally feeds you in Alberta?


----------



## bhil

Don, thanks for bringing the insanity back to the Shang. For a minute there it almost looked like a serious conversation was about to break out.


----------



## bhil

Warren, I know how you feel. Each time I leave for the weekend it seems like it takes me longer and longer to catch up on Monday.


----------



## MLeh

I apologise. As penance I offer your choice of freshly made oatmeal/chocolate chip cookies or macadamia nut/white chocolate cookies.


----------



## Cameo

Please don't mistake me - I didn't want a serious conversation. My apologies.
I'll go sit in a corner somewhere and hide my face.......................


----------



## MLeh

My mistake for replying
*goes to fix*

(if only we could delete all the mistakes we make in real life so easily, eh?)


----------



## Beej

You editted a historical Shang document? The end of the world is nigh!!!

[Edit: you'll never know now.]

Pass the cookies please.


----------



## SINC

Cookies eh?

Make mine oatmeal. Mmmm!


----------



## Cameo

Chocolate chip ones please - consider them comfort food.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne. The email is an urban legend from July of 2003. 
http://tinyurl.com/b7gu

I'd rather see your face than your back


----------



## RevMatt

Disgusting list of things in that email.

Anywho, another day is finally drawing to a close. Between waiting for and dealing with the Bell guy, running to and from daycare, my wife interrupting to help sort the basement, my daughter's gymnastics class, and a bunch of other things, it was not a banner day production wise. With luck, my daughter will go to bed relatively easily, and my wife is at work until 9, so maybe the evening will be more productive. Here's hoping, anyways.

Bah. I'm even more whiney than normal. Apologies to all. I, however, won't edit it out


----------



## MLeh

Your level of whininess, Matt, is all a matter of perception. I know I certainly don't find you any whinier than usual.

(we wuv woo too)

*places a plate of cookies within Matt's reach, scampers back to the safety of her office*


----------



## RevMatt

/me bows to Elaine, mistress of the backhanded insult. tptptptp


----------



## Ena

RevMatt said:


> Bah. I'm even more whiney than normal. Apologies to all. I, however, won't edit it out


We'll let you know when you have reached your daily quota  

Whine meter ®

----------------------
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
|
Matt


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> /me bows to Elaine, mistress of the backhanded insult. tptptptp


That's a backhanded compliment, Matt. 

(Sort of like my husband saying to me the other night "Oh, you couldn't be any more beautiful than you are." He got a look over my glasses for that one.)

A backhanded insult would end up being a compliment. I'm trying to think of an example to use on you here, but I'm failing.


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:
 

> A backhanded insult would end up being a compliment. I'm trying to think of an example to use on you here, but I'm failing.


You are the smartest socialist I know?


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, anytime you need the doxies to try and bring some stability and equilibrium to your life, they are always there for you. If you need a shoulder to cry on, we have plenty to go around. Take Life slowly these days as things seem to be spinning out of control. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Who brought all of the cookies into the Cafe Chez Marc??? I have a whole batch of freshly baked goodies for all of you, which I have been working on all evening, and now someone brought in some Tim Horton's junk. Anyone caught bringing in some TH coffee will have a doxie or two to answer to in a most painful manner. Have you ever had a "doxie swarm" lick and jump all over you??? It is NOT a pleasant experience.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> A backhanded insult would end up being a compliment. I'm trying to think of an example to use on you here, but I'm failing.


Sort of like when Matt told me I was "strange" - I took it as a compliment.

It's raining cats and dogs - we need a good outside housecleaning.

I'm off to tackle another shelf in the craft room.

Good cookies by the way, and yes, Dr. G, the doxies have been a great help.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad that the doxies could have been of some comfort, Margaret.


----------



## MLeh

The day has ended up being bright and sunny with a clear sky, so that rain and mist from this morning must have gone elsewhere. I can't imagine it would have made it all the way to Margaret's this quickly though.

Time to head out. This whole past weekend was incredibly busy, so it was nice to get back into the regular work week. Tonight's choir practice will probably be a review of the concert yesterday. (My analysis: we didn't suck too badly).

The daughter's choir won the Kiwanis festival they competed in last week and are invited to the provincials. Not bad for a small choir from a hick town going into Vancouver and competing against all the big city choirs.

Oh, speaking of the daughter's choir - you'd think that the fact that they'll be representing ALL of BC in Ottawa on Canada Day would hold some sway with the BC gaming commission so we could get a license to raffle off a quilt which was donated for fundraising. But no ... So, it's back to selling CD's and maple syrup ... *sigh*


----------



## winwintoo

I'm copying my old Photoshop show onto DVD - something that I've been meaning to do - and if I must say so myself, I was quite good. Maybe I should call them and do another series. I really enjoyed doing it and got a lot of feedback - people stop me on the street.

Actually I'm quite proud of myself figuring out how to hook the VCR up to the DVD recorder and then up to the TV. Now I just have to get the cable hooked up to the DVD recorder to I can record the stream coming in.

Every time I need to change some wiring around I get very irritated though, so that will have to wait.

Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> That'll teach you not to visit on a daily basis MP!


Ah, but I do visit on a daily basis Don. It just seems that I don't have the time lately to visit quite as regularly as I used to. With the two boys and the house sale (showings galore) my life has become very hectic lately. Now with the warm weather sneaking in,it will be tough to be on the computer at all. But I promise you all that I will try to pop in daily to catch up on the "dirt".


----------



## Ena

"Tim Horton's junk"???? 
Don't look at me, I'm so tight I squeak


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Ah, but I do visit on a daily basis Don. It just seems that I don't have the time lately to visit quite as regularly as I used to. With the two boys and the house sale (showings galore) my life has become very hectic lately. Now with the warm weather sneaking in,it will be tough to be on the computer at all. But I promise you all that I will try to pop in daily to catch up on the "dirt".


Dirt, Warren?

I hope not. I myself just today dusted and cleaned The Shang.

And I know Chez Marc is spotless, what with that brigade of doxie dishwashers over there and all.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Dirt, Warren? I hope not. I myself just today dusted and cleaned The Shang.


The white frilly apron did look very fetching on you too


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> The white frilly apron did look very fetching on you too


I'm pretty sure Marc would call it "kvetching", although I'm not real sure about that.


----------



## MaxPower

Add the biker mustache you have and you have got yourself a look there Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's at about 6AM this morning. Wake up, everyone, for it's a grand day for the race...............the human race.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Tim Horton makes some fine products, but compared to what we serve here in the Cafe Chez Marc, it is junk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, to "kvetch" is to complain, and to "kvell" is to gush praise and pride.


----------



## winwintoo

It might be morning here. I really can't tell the fog is so thick. Did I get transported to the east coast while I slept?

Morning, time for coffee, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Good morning.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Sleepy. That sounds lke Vancouver weather, Margaret....


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Another glorious day in store for us with lots of sunshine. (We send all our fog to Regina!)


----------



## Ena

Good day. Gortex-free day here  Is the coffee ready yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, your special coffee is here and ready when you are wanting a cup. Enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> We send all our fog to Regina!



I "thought" it was fog, maybe it was just "hot air?"

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

No, they send the hot air to us. As does the rest of the nation...


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, yes, we traded some fog for a bit of sunshine this morning. Don't fear, we are getting snow overnight, so we are back to our typical weather here in St.John's.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Now I have to apologise for my post yesterday. My offhanded comment about a serious conversation was not meant to send Jeanne into the corner, and was definitely not meant to make Elaine go back and edit it out. I should have added in a smiley to indicate the comment wasn't as serious as it was taken. (Done now) As a penance, anything these two lovely ladies would like from the Shang today is on my tab.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, before you add to your "tab", albeit for a fine purpose, you might want to pay your current tab. Excluding any tips you might want to give to our fine staff, you currently owe $13,732.93. So, a word to the wise prevents the Doxie Collection Agency (aka "The Carpet Sharks") from paying you a visit. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## RevMatt

Ah, but isn't that tab in Doxie Dollars? What's the exchange rate on those these days, anyways?


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, one doxie dollar = 12.393 ehMacLand dollars = $128.28 Canadian dollars. So, if he were to pay me in Canadian currency, that would come to $1,761,660.20 Can.


----------



## bhil

Marc, when the Doxie Collection Agency shows up I will send them back with a 6/49 ticket for this weeks draw. The pot is at $4 million dollars so that will cover my tab, and whatever the ladies want. The rest can be used to cover the money lost from the sale of the missing bottle of wine last week, and whatever's left after that can be thrown into the Shang charity donation fund.

The ticket will win, I'm sure it will win . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds fair to me, bhil. So, we are even. Of course, if the ticket somehow does not win .............. well ........... you know. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning, all. 

Thank you for your kind offer, Sean, but I'm already half way through my breakfast - a nice bowl of SunnyBoy cereal. (mmm... cracked wheat with flax)


----------



## Cameo

Thank you for the kind offer Sean, you are very sweet. 'specially since I started it. I don't really know what I thought when I posted it here anyhow except that other threads would make it nasty without actually telling me anything. Had wondered if it might have actually been an idea. It was from an email forwarded to me - the rest of the email I hadn't cared for.

Nice day here - we shall have to send some east for Marc. Wonder how we can do that.

I am looking forward to a three day weekend. I am ready for a holiday even if a short one. With changing jobs I haven't had a holiday in five years.


----------



## SINC

My how time flies. I did not even realize this was Good Friday. Best I rush to get finished up so I can enjoy the long weekend. Happy Easter all!


----------



## RevMatt

*grumble Easter grumble*

Have fun, everyone. Off for the rest of the day.


----------



## MLeh

Americans (or at least the ones I deal with) don't consider Good Friday to be a holiday (or Holy Day), so I got a few looks when I complained about this meeting I have to go to on Thursday and will have trouble getting back home by Friday.

But I'm taking Monday off too. (No school, so it will be a 'daughter-day'.)


----------



## Carex

It is hard to keep up when one is away for a few days. My head is spinning and I need to sit in the corner by the fireplace and think about craft clean ups, Tim Hortons, doxies, Robin Williams, cookies, doxies, 6-49 tickets, Easter and doxies. I'll let you know when I am done.


----------



## Cameo

You'll sort everything quickly Carex, you are a clever person.

I have to learn to let my children take care of things themselves.
I know this but....................
I find I am still sorting their problems out - like the fraud crap with
the bank, the insurance for his truck he keeps forgetting to call about...........
why oh why am I doing this? I have never been a delegator, always the
doer...........but maybe I have control issues???????????


----------



## Carex

Maybe you are a Pleaser?

Can you just remind him to call?


----------



## Dr.G.

Hag samech, v’kashair! May you find joy and blessing as you celebrate this Passover. Even if you don't celebrate Passover, but celebrate Easter, or something else, my you still find joy and blessing from your celebration of life.


----------



## SINC

A mother's work is never done Jeanne.


----------



## Cameo

I can remind him over and over. I could just let him stumble through
it himself...........he will have to eventually. I have always just thrown
myself into trying to do for whomever really. 

Even with the photography
club we started this year, I am secretary, I take care of the newsletter and
created the programme that is given out, helped develop the hand out program for the year, the brochures, created the letterhead, the logo, the groups page - I am half the competition committe and then I pop in and say I will help with display committee too. I am putting together an audiovisual show for the final meeting. 

I think I need my head read. (See, now I am into poetry too)

It's awfully scary listing just what we get ourselves into.

Course I am part of a Mac computer club and on the brochure committee there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I suggest you start to breed doxies. Then, you shall have time for nothing else in this all-consuming quest to keep the doxies happy. 

Seriously, you need a bit of "me time" (you time?) in which you focus upon yourself.


----------



## Cameo

Oh, I do. I have learned to take many of my evenings to myself. Now that the weather is warming up I can start walking in the evenings again. I can accomplish alot of the sorting and painting of my house on the weekends as well as a lot of the club stuff too. Many times though, leaving evenings to relax.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> A mother's work is never done Jeanne.


A couple of weeks ago my youngest son (he'll be 34 in June) took me out for dinner at a nice restaurant and I knew I had gone too far with my mothering when he slapped my hand away as I tried to cut his steak for him    

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Bolor

Just popped in to say hi ...... hi


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo, come back here.

Dr. G quick make a pot of tea. There's an emergency brewing in the outer reaches of ehMacland.

Cameo, the parent comment was made by someone who doesn't know better. Stay here for a while. I'm going to go torture them with my stick.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Sometimes it's harder to watch and let them deal with the consequences of their own actions then it is to just 'fix' everything. I'm not about to let my own daughter deal with ALL the world is going to throw at her (after all, she is just 16), but she knows if she gets up late and misses the bus she's walking to school. Harsh? Perhaps. But - She gets up on time.

Bailing them out all the time robs them of the opportunity to learn how to cope. It's a fine line between protecting them from others and protecting them from themselves, but it also serves to lower their own self esteem because obviously you think they can't cope if you're always bailing them out. And mother is always right, right? 

The first thing you have to say is "I trust you to fix this YOURSELF." ... and then let them. If they need help, let them ASK. But you have to be clear about your expectations - don't say one thing and then do another. 

And for all the other stuff - my favourite Ann Landers quote is "nobody can take advantage of you without your permission."

Am I being too ... me? (Matt will let me know, I'm sure)


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea is ready, Margaret.


----------



## Cameo

Now what have I done?

Elaine, I know you are correct - I have always taught them that there are consequences to their actions, so they had better make the correct ones.
If it is minus two and you leave the house without your coat you are going
to be cold - Im not chasing you.

It is a fraud difficulty with the bank that I have sort of taken over dealing with
as he was being led around the block by the bank and although he did what 
they told him he was still being held responsible for money stolen from his account
when his liscence and debit card were stolen. This type of thing I have difficulty
just leaving to him. I am more prone to just "fixing" though.

I am going to have to check out what I have done in the other thread..........I will sneak in quietly so that I don't cause any more problems. shuuuuuuuuushhhh!

Margaret - save me that tea I will be right back.


----------



## Beej

There seems to be some odd things happening around here today. I hope it turns out well; don't sweat the PITA factor in the neighbourhood, enjoy the surrounding oasis of the Shang (That may not make sense but, in enough dimensions, it may. any physicists around here?).


----------



## Ena

Time to settle up tabs again is it? The rubber based cheque is in the mail


----------



## Carex

Should I alert them to let them know you are coming Cameo?

CAMEO IS COMING, CAMEO IS COMING, EVERYONE PAY ATTENTION. 

I wonder if this is what Paul Revere felt like?

I would settle for a jacket with those tie down arms and a rubber room right now.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> Now what have I done?I am going to have to check out what I have done in the other thread..........I will sneak in quietly so that I don't cause any more problems. shuuuuuuuuushhhh!
> 
> Margaret - save me that tea I will be right back.


NO! You did nothing wrong - it was those other guys making rude remarks and I was afraid it was going to escalate! It was me trying to take care of you without realizing that you're a big girl who can look after herself  

But while you're here, you might as well have tea............ Margaret


----------



## Beej

And a story to share with the room your trials and tribulations in the beyond land.


----------



## MLeh

People being RUDE? Online? Unthinkable ...


----------



## Dr.G.

The Midnight Ride of Paul Revere
by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow

Listen my children and you shall hear
Of the midnight ride of Paul Revere,
On the eighteenth of April, in Seventy-five;
Hardly a man is now alive
Who remembers that famous day and year.

He said to his friend, "If the British march
By land or sea from the town to-night,
Hang a lantern aloft in the belfry arch
Of the North Church tower as a signal light,--
One if by land, and two if by sea;
And I on the opposite shore will be,
Ready to ride and spread the alarm
Through every Middlesex village and farm,
For the country folk to be up and to arm."


Then he said "Good-night!" and with muffled oar
Silently rowed to the Charlestown shore,
Just as the moon rose over the bay,
Where swinging wide at her moorings lay
The Somerset, British man-of-war;
A phantom ship, with each mast and spar
Across the moon like a prison bar,
And a huge black hulk, that was magnified
By its own reflection in the tide.


Meanwhile, his friend through alley and street
Wanders and watches, with eager ears,
Till in the silence around him he hears
The muster of men at the barrack door,
The sound of arms, and the tramp of feet,
And the measured tread of the grenadiers,
Marching down to their boats on the shore.


Then he climbed the tower of the Old North Church,
By the wooden stairs, with stealthy tread,
To the belfry chamber overhead,
And startled the pigeons from their perch
On the sombre rafters, that round him made
Masses and moving shapes of shade,--
By the trembling ladder, steep and tall,
To the highest window in the wall,
Where he paused to listen and look down
A moment on the roofs of the town
And the moonlight flowing over all.


Beneath, in the churchyard, lay the dead,
In their night encampment on the hill,
Wrapped in silence so deep and still
That he could hear, like a sentinel's tread,
The watchful night-wind, as it went
Creeping along from tent to tent,
And seeming to whisper, "All is well!"
A moment only he feels the spell
Of the place and the hour, and the secret dread
Of the lonely belfry and the dead;
For suddenly all his thoughts are bent
On a shadowy something far away,
Where the river widens to meet the bay,--
A line of black that bends and floats
On the rising tide like a bridge of boats.


Meanwhile, impatient to mount and ride,
Booted and spurred, with a heavy stride
On the opposite shore walked Paul Revere.
Now he patted his horse's side,
Now he gazed at the landscape far and near,
Then, impetuous, stamped the earth,
And turned and tightened his saddle girth;
But mostly he watched with eager search
The belfry tower of the Old North Church,
As it rose above the graves on the hill,
Lonely and spectral and sombre and still.
And lo! as he looks, on the belfry's height
A glimmer, and then a gleam of light!
He springs to the saddle, the bridle he turns,
But lingers and gazes, till full on his sight
A second lamp in the belfry burns.


A hurry of hoofs in a village street,
A shape in the moonlight, a bulk in the dark,
And beneath, from the pebbles, in passing, a spark
Struck out by a steed flying fearless and fleet;
That was all! And yet, through the gloom and the light,
The fate of a nation was riding that night;
And the spark struck out by that steed, in his flight,
Kindled the land into flame with its heat.
He has left the village and mounted the steep,
And beneath him, tranquil and broad and deep,
Is the Mystic, meeting the ocean tides;
And under the alders that skirt its edge,
Now soft on the sand, now loud on the ledge,
Is heard the tramp of his steed as he rides.


It was twelve by the village clock
When he crossed the bridge into Medford town.
He heard the crowing of the cock,
And the barking of the farmer's dog,
And felt the damp of the river fog,
That rises after the sun goes down.


It was one by the village clock,
When he galloped into Lexington.
He saw the gilded weathercock
Swim in the moonlight as he passed,
And the meeting-house windows, black and bare,
Gaze at him with a spectral glare,
As if they already stood aghast
At the bloody work they would look upon.


It was two by the village clock,
When he came to the bridge in Concord town.
He heard the bleating of the flock,
And the twitter of birds among the trees,
And felt the breath of the morning breeze
Blowing over the meadow brown.
And one was safe and asleep in his bed
Who at the bridge would be first to fall,
Who that day would be lying dead,
Pierced by a British musket ball.


You know the rest. In the books you have read
How the British Regulars fired and fled,---
How the farmers gave them ball for ball,
From behind each fence and farmyard wall,
Chasing the redcoats down the lane,
Then crossing the fields to emerge again
Under the trees at the turn of the road,
And only pausing to fire and load.


So through the night rode Paul Revere;=
And so through the night went his cry of alarm
To every Middlesex village and farm,---
A cry of defiance, and not of fear,
A voice in the darkness, a knock at the door,
And a word that shall echo for evermore!
For, borne on the night-wind of the Past,
Through all our history, to the last,
In the hour of darkness and peril and need,
The people will waken and listen to hear
The hurrying hoof-beats of that steed,
And the midnight message of Paul Revere.


----------



## Cameo

Well thank you Margaret.....sometimes I probably need "looking after" as somehow
or other I do manage to get myself into messes. Life is such an adventure. I often thought of writing a biography - but nobody would believe me anyhow. 
Thank you for the tea and the good company.

Carex - sheeesh- I was trying to SNEAK into that thread. You know, QUIETLY???
I shut it down just in time I think - I heard you wailing way over here. Margaret - where did you leave that stick with the feather??


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, as one who was a single father for nearly five years, I can only imagine what you went through in your situation. You deserve the ehMacLand Moter of the Year award this Mother's Day. I shall nominate you. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

I have to put the stick up on top of the cabinet above the sink or the pups grab it and drag it around - the poor feathers were getting kind of tacky looking.

I didn't realize it was so late in the day - almost time to watch House.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, sorry about the feathers. The pups are in their final phase of teething.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. See you at dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Tarzan' star Cheeta the chimpanzee celebrated his 74th birthday today. We shall have our turn at the Cafe Chez Marc tomorrow. So, come one and all for the gala affair.


----------



## RevMatt

Happy and Joyous Passover to all.

Quick read of the threads, and then back to work.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, that didn't take long. Never did see a thread with Cameo misbehaving, though. 

Right. Back at it. Hope you all are enjoying Spring, in whatever form it takes.


----------



## MLeh

Bah. Just got asked by a contractor if I can make a quick trip out to Alberta next week. Don't know whether to fly or just hop in the car and drive. I'd have to drive from Calgary north, or from Edmonton south (yes, I get to go to Red Deer), so I'm going to have to have a car anyway. I guess I'll see how sick I am of airports when he finally gives me the date. Should hear from the electrician tomorrow as to when power will be hooked up.

I love driving through the mountains in the spring and fall, but I'm just so darned busy the thought of more time in airports or behind the wheel frustrates the workaholic in me.

But in any case - I'm gone for the evening. Perhaps a shot of whiskey awaits me in the other room.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> 'Tarzan' star Cheeta the chimpanzee celebrated his 74th birthday today. We shall have our turn at the Cafe Chez Marc tomorrow. So, come one and all for the gala affair.


I hope he behaves himself unlike Leon the monkey in one of Dr. Zenon Pohorecky's anthropology classes that I took at the U of S. Leon was a very naughty boy with his public display of a 'private moment' and was removed from the lecture hall. News of that lecture sure got around fast. Ah the sixties and things that shocked us


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning to one and all. Freshly baked goodies to go along with the tea and coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Cheetah was the perfect gentleman.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Happy day. Back later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Matt. We shall see you when we see you. Until then and there, paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Prime Minister Haper will be in NL today. First, he will be in Gander to announce the reinstatement of the Gander Weather Office of Environment Canada. Then, he will be in St.John's to discuss the fisheries situation and overfishing by foreign fleets. He might drop by to see the doxies, or so I am told. There are RCMP officers all around our house, checking out the area. They had initially brought bomb sniffer dogs near the house, but the doxies chased them away. We shall see. Maybe I shall get a picture of the two of us. I first met Harper in the Calgary Airport a few years ago.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Matt, time to get going and finish a few invoices at the office this morning. Later . . .


----------



## Cameo

I wanna go home


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.


----------



## Ena

I want to stay home, but I've got to go and make sure people eat their prunes


----------



## Cameo

Sorry for whining today. I would love to cuddle up with my dogs, my kitten, maybe borrow a couple of doxies too, in front of a fireplace with a good book and
a cup of tea. 

Anyhow, hope everyone else is doing well today. Margaret, is your mother doing better?


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> Sorry for whining today. I would love to cuddle up with my dogs, my kitten, maybe borrow a couple of doxies too, in front of a fireplace with a good book and
> a cup of tea.
> 
> Anyhow, hope everyone else is doing well today. Margaret, is your mother doing better?


Ah, I have to stay away from family issues for my own sanity. You see, I should have been an only child in a different family - I seem to be the only child not welcome in my own and yet when fingers need to be pointed, guess where they all converge.

Mom is in hospital being treated and that's all I know.

I'm trying to distract myself by cleaning out the craft room and meddling in affairs here   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Bolor

Good morning ladies. It appears as though you two are the only ones logged in. 

I think I'll drop into Chez marc for a quick cup of Bolor Special then finish off my book.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I would love to cuddle up with my dogs, my kitten, maybe borrow a couple of doxies too, in front of a fireplace with a good book and
a cup of tea." Jeanne, take away the kitten and the fireplace (we have a wood stove) and you have my situation. It is a chilly day here in St.John's and I am able to work via wi-fi on my iBook next to the woodstove. The eight doxies are all curled up in a big heap near the warmth of the wood stove as I sip some herbal tea and work. Come join us............just leave your kitten at home.


----------



## Cameo

The kitten would love the doxies - she's a real instigator.
But maybe they wouldn't like her?

Anyhow, sounds great - I'll bring the treats.


----------



## RevMatt

Passing through. Thanks for the kind words, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, the kitten might love the doxies, but not vice versa. A couple of the pups might play with the doxies, but the four adults would view it as a threat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last Updated Wed, 12 Apr 2006 08:12:18 EDT 
CBC News

Prime Minister Stephen Harper announced plans to reinstate the regional weather office in Gander, N.L., during a visit there Wednesday. 

"Newfoundlanders and Labradorians deserve better than to be told to expect five centimetres of snow, only to wake up to 10 times that amount," he said, to loud applause. 

"The education of the province's youngsters shouldn't suffer because schools close their doors for storms that fail to materialize."

When PM Harper visited my house he said that he was also worried about sending out the doxies into a raging snow storm, like the midnight blizzard we had a couple of months ago when flurries were predicted. He said that he could not imagine sending a dog out on a night like that one. I guess he never heard the joke about sending a knight out on a dog like that one.


----------



## Carex

Uh oh, Cameo's kitten has gotten into Ena's prunes and is now starting to look a little wonky. I think it want's to meddle in something Margaret started. I could be wrong. Who can predict these things.


----------



## winwintoo

In a lame effort to make amends for my earlier meddling, I've put several trays of butter tarts in the oven. They should be ready in about 1/2 an hour. If you hear the ding, take them out for me.

In the meantime, I'm off to shred some old bills and stuff.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good timing, Margaret. The last of this morning's batch of tarts, of various flavors, has just been eaten.


----------



## Cameo

Silly kitten.

I can see I am going to have to clean the litter box out even more often.
Cats are curious.

I try shredding my bills but they still keep coming anyhow. Throwing them away,
hiding them in my desk doesn't seem to help either. Maybe if the dog ate them?
Then they would be disposed of.

Margaret - meddle anytime you want - you are most welcome here. We enjoy your company immensely.


----------



## RevMatt

Cameo, if you find a way to stop the bills from coming, please be sure to share!


----------



## Dr.G.

I find the best way to get rid of bills is to pay them as soon as they come and then throw them away.


----------



## RevMatt

Hope someone else heard the ding. Any baking left?


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, most of Margaret's tarts are gone, but there are other baked goodies coming out of the oven as we speak.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> I find the best way to get rid of bills is to pay them as soon as they come and then throw them away.


Alas, I live in a downtown area and our garbage goes into a dumpster that is a regular stop for the back alley recyclers in the area. I never worried about my garbage either until I got a call one day from someone who had found my old resume in some junk I'd thrown out and he wanted to know if I really meant to throw out the briefcase it was in!

Most identity theft happens at the end of your driveway either in the mailbox or the garbage can, so I started just tossing every piece of mail with any account numbers on it into a bin and then when things get really boring around here, I shred it all and pour soup into the bag with it - makes a nice mess.

The butter tarts are ready, but I was sure I put 2 dozen in the oven and when I took them out there was only 10   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, sorry, but your tarts are all gone. Another batch is on the way, along with other assorted goodies.


----------



## Carex

Mmmmmmm stolen butter tarts.


----------



## Cameo

Carex - did anyone mention that the last batch of tarts were the ones
with the prunes? Margaret was trying to find a way to make it easier
to get people to take their prunes by making them tastier.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> Carex - did anyone mention that the last batch of tarts were the ones
> with the prunes? Margaret was trying to find a way to make it easier
> to get people to take their prunes by making them tastier.


Shhhhh. That was supposed to be a secret. We'll soon know who took them though    

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Sorry, didn't want anyone to panic when they found themselves
in dirty - oops, dire straits.


----------



## Carex

Oh crap. Gotta run.


----------



## Dr.G.

See Carex run.
Run, Carex, run.
Run, run, run.
See Spot.
See Spot run.
Run, Spot, run.
See Spot......
No, Spot, no!
Not on mom's new rug.
Out damn Spot!!
Out I say!!


----------



## Beej

I don't think damning Spot was necessary. Maybe a stern lecture would suffice.

"Spot, have you taken into consideration the consequences of your actions and how it makes others feel? Please vacate the premises to ponder this and you will be welcome back to discuss your thoughts once your effin' mess is cleaned up."


----------



## SINC

I guess Carex doesn't know diarrhea is hereditary!


----------



## Beej

It runs in the KFC?


----------



## Carex

It's in your jeans??

And why prunes? Aren't there other as effective regularity inducing foods that people could eat?


----------



## Cameo

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## nussajane

Diarrhea is hereditary. It runs in the genes.


----------



## Ena

Quick! Get some coffee into Carex! Some of those prunes had sedation hidden in them!

Margaret. May I borrow your long stick later? New neighbour has put up wind chimes and they'll have to go before I go bonkers.


----------



## SINC

nussajane said:


> Diarrhea is hereditary. It runs in the genes.


Close, but no cigar.

It runs in your jeans.


----------



## Carex

Can we change the subject now? Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

I love wind chimes, but my spouse does not. Hence, no wind chimes at the hacienda.


----------



## SINC

We have three sets of wind chimes placed so as not to disturb our sleep, but there to enjoy when in the yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, Lady Macbeth appears, sleepwalking, and delivers the famous line: "Out, damn'd spot! out, I say!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, still too early here to call it a day.


----------



## Ena

Even earlier here but I'd call it evening rather than day


----------



## SINC

Nope, I'm gonna call it a night, just a bit later though.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> We have three sets of wind chimes placed so as not to disturb our sleep, but there to enjoy when in the yard.


the question then isn't _your_ sleep, but the sleep of your neighbours ...

Greetings, all, from Denver, where it is 22° (70 something for the diehard Farenheitiens), and the highspeed internet in the hotel ... isn't ... so I'm on dial up. Which means ... goodnight!


----------



## Ena

All the best with your trip Elaine, the driving and getting back home etc.

Just apologised out loud to the cat for moving her off a pile of clean warm laundry on top of the freezer so that I could get something out for supper tomorrow. After doing that I think it's time I was in bed. 
Good night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's, and it should be a sunny day. Gus, the first doxie born, is off for Antigonish, NS this afternoon. This will leave us with three doxies pups -- Rosie, Casey and Huck.


----------



## winwintoo

I hope Gus is off to a good home. As the eldest, he kind of kept the younger ones in check when they got too exuberant and I'll miss him   

It still looks like the middle of the night here on the prairies, the sun won't be up for another 1/2 hour or so, but the sky looks clear, so it should be a nice day.

As usual, I have lots to do - whether I'll get to any of it or not is another matter.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, thank you for your concern. Gus, who was the first doxie pup born, is off to a couple in Antigonish, NS who have always wanted a dachshund. They have no other dogs or children, so Gus will get loads of attention. Bon voyage, little Gus.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. We awoke this morning to the cheerful sound of a Robin singing. Ah, spring at last!


----------



## Cameo

Happy life Gus.

IT's FRIDAY! Well, same thing anyhow. Happy Easter everyone. 

Elaine, have a safe trip and enjoy the 70 degree weather. It is a nice day
here but not quiet there yet.


----------



## Ena

Hello and see you later


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Gus will get the attention he craves. It is difficult to give each one individual attention with all the others jumping up to claim some lap space as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I had to bury two dead robins and two junkoes that I found in my garden. They were either trapped in the Feb. or March blizzards. Sad....


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Just popping in to say good bye for the weekend. My wife's mother has been battling cancer and winning for the last three years. Tuesday afternoon we found out that over the last week it went spiralling out of control to the point were she can't move around the house on her own anymore. Yesterday the doctors told her that this would probably be her last weekend at home before she was moved into pallative care. They never gave (or we never heard) a timeframe named, but are now hoping she will make it until the baby gets here in 3 weeks.

Anyways, I hope everyone has a good weekend, and I'll see you on Monday.


----------



## SINC

Our condolences on you wife's Moms news Sean. I truly hope you get your wish for her to see the new baby. Good luck.


----------



## SINC

*Punctuation Lesson:*

Here's a little exercise I ran across that might interest some of you:

Why English Teachers Are Important: The Words are the same. Only the punctuation changes.

Dear Thomas,

I want a man who knows what love is all about. You are generous, kind, thoughtful. People who are not like you admit to being useless and inferior. You have ruined me for other men. I yearn for you. I have no feelings whatsoever when we're apart. I can be forever happy--will you let me be yours?

Maria

<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><

Dear Thomas,

I want a man who knows what love is. All about you are generous, kind, thoughtful people, who are not like you. Admit to being useless and inferior. You have ruined me. For other men, I yearn. For you, I have no feelings whatsoever. When we're apart, I can be forever happy. Will you let me be? Yours,

Maria


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, a similar thing happened to my mother who had MS. I went to New York City to bring her here to St.John's. Things were going well but then all of a sudden she got very sick and died in her sleep a few weeks later. So, hang in there, my friend. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Sean - our thoughts are with you. Take care.


----------



## winwintoo

Sean, My thoughts are with you as well. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Here's a little exercise I ran across that might interest some of you:
> 
> Why English Teachers Are Important: The Words are the same. Only the punctuation changes.
> 
> Dear Thomas,
> 
> I want a man who knows what love is all about. You are generous, kind, thoughtful. People who are not like you admit to being useless and inferior. You have ruined me for other men. I yearn for you. I have no feelings whatsoever when we're apart. I can be forever happy--will you let me be yours?
> 
> Maria
> 
> <><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><
> 
> Dear Thomas,
> 
> I want a man who knows what love is. All about you are generous, kind, thoughtful people, who are not like you. Admit to being useless and inferior. You have ruined me. For other men, I yearn. For you, I have no feelings whatsoever. When we're apart, I can be forever happy. Will you let me be? Yours,
> 
> Maria


Don, that explains it! I've been using the wrong punctuation!

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, it is a change in punctuation and capitalization that is needed to change the context. This is called "a modified contextual dependence".


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, it is a change in punctuation and capitalization that is needed to change the context. This is called "a modified contextual dependence".


I listen to audio books while I'm beading and often the narrator will ignore punctuation while reading and change the meaning of a passage in a book - makes for some very strange happenings! Also, voice-overs in advertisements often get the punctuation wrong too and end up selling something that they didn't intend.

Sadly, these miscues are probably only noticable to those among us who make a sport of "nitpicking"   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts.


----------



## bhil

Margaret, you may have heard this ad I'm about to mention:

Our local news-talk radio station was running an advertisement for a yearly music festival that takes place in a park downtown. The ad was trying to generate excitement about all of the great performers it was going to have, and make it sound like there were too many too list. Unfortunately the narrator mis-emphasised the word good in one sentence and completely changed the meaning. The sentence: (I don't remember the exact artists so I will substitute some names)

"Come down and see Joe, Bob, John, and many other good artists."

The ad was pulled the next day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, when listening to something being read, that is a whole new ballgame. Thus, the meaning in a simple sentence such as "I did not steal your red apple" is changed around depending upon which word you emphasize (e.g., steal.........I only borrowed your red apple, or red.........I stole your green apple, etc).


----------



## RISCHead

Sean, my thoughts are with you as well. 

I've been in the doldrums myself a bit over my dad and have been keeping busy with work. He seems to be much better now and I'm picking up a bit - the weather's been cooperative as well and the weekend is in sight.

Have a good holiday weekend folks. Marc, let the doxies out for a good romp.


----------



## SINC

I was in the city this morning at the Alberta Motor Association's new branch in the west end. The manager of the insurance division is an old friend and we always deal with her. She was away for a couple of weeks and we learned she had gone to Brooks to be introduced to her first and brand new grandaughter.

While there we renewed the insurance on the motor home, so we are ready to roll so to speak. I also picked up the 2006 camping directory and a fresh western Canadian map.

Then I spent the rest of the morning washing the floor in the motor home and removed the carpet runners which I will simply toss out. That of course means I will now go out and cut new runners from pieces of remnants I get from a friend. Turns out the picnic table is a perfect work bench as I can cut through the carpet with my carpet knife and follow the space between the boards with ease.

Then it is time to clean all the windows and begin the process of reloading all of the cleaning supplies etc. I took out in the fall so they would not freeze. Also will restock the linens, towels and bath supplies. Doubt I will get done today, but I should get done over the entire weekend.

That's it, I'm off to get busy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The problems with doxies "romping" this time of year is that they are so low to the ground they get muddy.


----------



## Beej

A riotous day in the beyond world; somewhat amusing, to a point. So, how are things around here?


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are calm and tranquil here, Beej. We are about to start the Passover Sedar at sundown. Shalom to one and all. Might come back on after midnight.


----------



## Beej

Sedar
http://www.sedar.com/ 

Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Ena

Sean. Sorry to hear about the deteriorating health of your mil. Palliative care is part of my job and have often seen people live longer than expected. Our saying is that people will go when they are ready. Do hope that your new baby gets to meet her/his grandmother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, it was an enjoyable evening, even if I misspelled the Passover Seder in haste. My wife was calling me to come down and get the Seder plate ready.

http://www.jewfaq.org/holidaya.htm


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Shalom, my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny morning here in St.John's. Coffee and tea are ready, with an assortment of freshly baked goodies.


----------



## SINC

Good day to all on this Good Friday morning.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone. Long weekends always feel a little special.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Morning Beej.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc, Don and Beej.

Just popping in for my morning tea and tarts before heading off to work for a few hours.

It's a grey foggy day in the nation's most populous city.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Beej and Sonal! A ray of sunshine has just broken through the clouds. We may have a better day here than forecast.


----------



## Beej

Morning Dr. G, Sonal and Sinc. A beautiful day in Ottawa.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Enjoying the quiet here as I wake up with no traffic about. All I can hear is the wind are the birds chirping. A rare treat with living so close to town.


----------



## winwintoo

Here's in the centre of Canada  the sun is trying to shine but there are clouds really high in the sky - but we have so much sky here that the clouds would really have to work to produce anything. 

I intend to have a quiet weekend.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I got my morning chuckle when a friend sent along this:


----------



## Ena

Sure sign of spring when they start 'installing holes' (Mork & Mindy)


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I were sitting outside watching the seven doxies run about. Part of the backyard is free of snow and there is still a meter-high mound on the north side of our back yard. Thus, the doxies had a grand time playing "king/queen of the mountain". It is sunny and 11C, which is remarkable for this time of year.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Back in Canada, and planning a quiet weekend of catching up on paperwork. (much like every other weekend in my life)

Trip to Denver summary: plane late, stupid hotel shuttle, stupid hotel internet, stupid meeting, more stupid plane, stupid lineup for ferry, home, bed.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Morning all. Back in Canada, and planning a quiet weekend of catching up on paperwork. (much like every other weekend in my life)
> 
> Trip to Denver summary: plane late, stupid hotel shuttle, stupid hotel internet, stupid meeting, more stupid plane, stupid lineup for ferry, home, bed.


You didn't mention the stupid airport or is that just assumed when one is talking about Denver?

Glad you made it home safely.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home. I have not been to Denver since 1970. I assume that it is still "a mile high"?


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> You didn't mention the stupid airport or is that just assumed when one is talking about Denver?
> 
> Glad you made it home safely.
> 
> Margaret


Margaret: exactly. The flight was late and many of the people on my flight were trying to make connections. And I think most of the connecting flights were in concourse A (and we were parked at a gate in B). (I did want to tell one guy who was at the very back of the plane and suffering from _"I'm more important than all these people in front of me - itis"_ that if he was so bloody important he'd have either been in first class or, preferably, a flight of his very own ...)

Anyway, that's one of the reasons I always try to fly direct, even if it costs more. I don't make connections through Seattle, or Denver, or Dallas, and through Chicago only when absolutely necessary. (*shudder*) Who needs the stress? (Hint: if you're ever lost in an airport and need to find a gate, ask a Hari Krishna. You get a flower as well as directions.)

Marc: It's still a mile high, but is very spread out, mostly into the prairie. Reminds me a lot of Calgary, only flatter.

One thing that REALLY irritates me about being in the USA is something very small ... it's the almost universal response you get when you say "Thank you." (which, being Canadian, I say almost as much as 'sorry'.)

"Uh huh" is NOT the proper response to "Thank you" !!


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> One thing that REALLY irritates me about being in the USA is something very small ... it's the almost universal response you get when you say "Thank you." (which, being Canadian, I say almost as much as 'sorry'.)
> 
> "Uh huh" is NOT the proper response to "Thank you" !!


Nor is "no problem" which is all I hear from young people here.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Nor is "no problem" which is all I hear from young people here.


At least it's language, and not akin to a grunt ...


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Nor is "no problem" which is all I hear from young people here.


Many occasions just seem too casual for the full deal. I use 'thank you' a lot but don't get a lot of welcomes. Most often 'no problem' or nothing suits me just fine. Like at a restaurant when they bring water, I thank them but it seems perfectly ok for me to get no response. Of course, us younguns are quite rude and always have been, according to olduns through the centuries.


----------



## MLeh

Oh, it's not just the young people. And no response is fine too - your restaurant example was the perfect example. 

It's the shuttle driver when I tipped him. "uh huh". It's the lady who gave me directions. "Thanks for the help." "Uh huh." It's phoning down to the front desk to complain about the internet service not working, and at the end of the (totally unsatisfactory) conversation saying, sarcastically, "that's VERY helpful, thank you", and getting "uh huh".

It's 'uh huh' that drives me nuts. Heck, I'd even settle for a 'you betcha'.


----------



## Ena

Speaking of younguns, at work I get a 'hey' in response to my "Good morning Mary" from a twentysomething. Is a new one to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to admit that when a student thanks me for some sort of info online, I usually reply "No problem". I mean this in a respectful manner, however.


----------



## MLeh

"Hey" ... is the way my daughter answers on the phone when it's one of her friends. Her father and I just look at each other and shrug. She certainly didn't learn it from us!


----------



## Cameo

Well I guess this is hello and goodnight. Good weather for the next 4-5 days I understand. 

Have a nice night all! :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Fresh tea and coffee and some freshly baked treats, as always, are ready when you are this morning.


----------



## Cameo

Marc, you are sooo good to us. I'll have a tea and muffin before I attempt washing out the car this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I am usually the first one up, and as owner of the Cafe Chez Marc here in The Shang, it is my responsibility. Still, making the treats for you and the others who appreciate freshly baked goodies, is a pleasure.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Jeanne. I dropped by for a coffee, but couldn't find the scones. I love them with orange marmalade. We got to 19.6 degrees yesterday and it looks like a nice day again.


----------



## Beej

An overcast Saturday here, but that's ok as long it's Saturday.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. It's snowing here. Very odd.


----------



## winwintoo

:-( :-( :-( 

My web host seems to be having major difficulties this morning and I'm not able to get mail - everyone uses my mopdah.com address which had always been very reliable.

I'm going into serious withdrawal.

But the good news is that I *finally* got my DVD recorder hooked up to the tv so I can record shows and watch them when I want to. Who knew that those little black squiggles in that book that came with it were the instructions for making it work   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Good day all. Cool and overcast here too. Looking out the window I can see the back garden needs some work. Rhodos are about to bloom and peonies are up among the daffs and tulips. I enjoy gardening but not in the mood for that kind of therapy when I have to bundle up against the cold.

Thanks for coffee and lemon poppy seed muffin.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quite Saturday. 6C and foggy........doxies are all asleep............my son is off studying in the library..........my wife is off doing some shopping for Cuba-related clothing..........and I am here at my computer grading.


----------



## SINC

Quiet here too. My wife and daughter are out on a shopping trip that is likely to last until evening. I am working on my column, but that is coming to a dead end too.

I bought a new birding book this morning and will spend some time looking through it this afternoon.

I am now going out to clean some more stuff out of the motor home and put some more into the darn thing.

Then in an hour or so, it will be off to the local for a pint with friends. I still miss Herman, particularly on Saturday, but I suspect he's having a cold one wherever he is.

Later . . .


----------



## Beej

I'm watching a factory fantasy flick and enjoying it. Saturday filler.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, old friend are never forgotten, even though they are not around anymore. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

"When one considers our world, from such a compressed perspective, the need for acceptance, understanding and education becomes glaringly apparent."

http://www.oneglobalcommunity.com/IF ONLY100_people.htm


----------



## SINC

WOW! You should have forewarned me I would need sunglasses for that visit!


----------



## Ena

Realised today that I've been hanging out here for over a year! Vive The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Allow me to be the first to offer you happy anniversary wishes Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, allow me to be the second to say that without the likes of you, The Shang just wouldn't be The Shang.


----------



## winwintoo

May I be the second? It's been good having you here.

For a day that's been kind of disjointed, I think I managed to get a lot of little jobs done. I just helped my son carry the airbeds out to the truck and realized how hot it is outside. I've been stuck inside all day and missed it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

If Margaret wants to be the second, I will then be the third.


----------



## SINC

The order mattereth not you see, the wishes are the thing.


----------



## winwintoo

Just more proof that great minds think alike    

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, very true. Actually, there are so many people here in The Shang that without their being here, The Shang would just be The Shag.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, very true. Actually, there are so many people here in The Shang that without their being here, The Shang would just be The Shag.


Shagging in the Shang? Unheard of!


----------



## Dr.G.

The Shang without the "n"ice people would be The Shag (no "n"). We would then become The Sag (no "h"appy people). Then we would become The Hag, the "horrible angry people" that are constantly getting into verbal fights in other threads. No, we need to stay as a family here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Shangaversary Ann!


----------



## Carex

Shangaversary or Shagaversary. Either way sounds fine. What are we celebrating?


----------



## Ena

Sonal said:


> Happy Shangaversary Ann!


Well done on the word play Sonal :clap: 

Thank you all of you for the congratulations on an anniversary in a place that is a great place to hang out.


----------



## Ena

We're celebrating the rescue of Molly the cat who was trapped behind a wall for 14 days 

http://tinyurl.com/mmb9s


----------



## RISCHead

Happy anniversary Ann! 

I have to take some pills and go to bed - Marc's been making my head hurt with his math questions


----------



## Cameo

Happy Shanger Ann! Glad you are here.

For everyone - Happy Easter!

I have left some breakfast goodies in the frig - Not making tea or coffee as it is really early yet.

I am up cause I had to take my shepard to the emergency clinic. She fell coming up the stairs and then when I let her back in after going out she was staggering all over the place. Truthfully, I thought she was having a stroke. Silly dog is still trying to run around in circles cause she felt it was breakfast time at 5:30 in the morning.

Her heart is just fine. She is very arthritic and the vet thinks that her falling hurt
her and the staggering is from pain. She has been given a painkiller and I will takeher into her normal vets this week - she may need a prescription for the arthritis for when she is bad. She may have something leaning on a disc in her hind end that is giving her trouble too, which may be why she isn't making it to the door when she has to go out. So, I will have to dig up about $4oo bucks from somewhere for xray's and bloodwork to find out exactly what the problem is and the solution. So, I guess I will end up taking tuesday off work as I have a dentist appointment and snickers will have to go see the vet.

Oh well.

Anyhow, it is supposed to be a nice day weatherwise here - feels so good to get outside in the sun.

Should get all the competition paperwork and show ready today - our third competition is judged on Tuesday night.

Well, shall see what kind of mischief I can get into at this time in the morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. We awoke to big fat fluffy flakes of some white stuff falling from above. It is calm and they are coming straight down. The driveways and roads are warm enough it melts on contact, but the lawns are bright white leaving a look that is very symmetrical.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning - no snow here, but it looks like one of those iffy kind of starts to the day - it's not sure what it should do. There are some clouds off in the distance, but the sun is trying to shine. Hope it turns out nice - I'd like to go for a long walk.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

See what I mean about symmetrical:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. No snow, just lots of fog here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sorry to hear about your dog. I can truly relate.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I think you folks in Alberta have control issues - you even legislate where the snow can fall   

Back here in the old country, we just let it fall where it wants to.

Margaret


----------



## Beej

Another beautiful day in Ottawa. I think I'm being softened up for another horrid, hot and humid summer. Oh well, I'll enjoy the weather while I can before I have to shut the patio door and huddle-up next to the air conditioner.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just sent to me.

Worry

Is there a magic cutoff period when
Offspring become accountable for their own
Actions? Is there a wonderful moment when
Parents can become detached spectators in
The lives of their children and shrug, "It's
Their life," and feel nothing?

When I was in my twenties, I stood in a hospital
Corridor waiting for doctors to put a few
Stitches in my son's head. I asked, "When do
You stop worrying?" The nurse said, "When 
They get out of the accident stage." My mother
Just smiled faintly and said nothing.

When I was in my thirties, I sat on a little
Chair in a classroom and heard how one of my
Children talked incessantly, disrupted the class,
And was headed for a career making license plates.
As if to read my mind, a teacher said, "Don't 
Worry, they all go through this stage and then you
Can sit back, relax and enjoy them." My mother just
Smiled faintly and said nothing.

When I was in my forties, I spent a lifetime waiting
For the phone to ring, the cars to come home, the
Front door to open. A friend said, "They're trying to
Find themselves. Don't worry, in a few years, you can
Stop worrying. They'll be adults." My mother just
Smiled faintly and said nothing.

By the time I was 50, I was sick & tired of being
Vulnerable. I was still worrying over my children, but
There was a new wrinkle -- there was nothing I could do
About it. My mother just smiled faintly and said nothing.
I continued to anguish over their failures, be tormented
By their frustrations and absorbed in their disappointments.

My friends said that when my kids got married I could
Stop worrying and lead my own life. I wanted to believe
That, but I was haunted by my mother's warm smile and her
Occasional, "You look pale. Are you all right? Call me the
Minute you get home. Are you depressed about something?"

Can it be that parents are sentenced to a lifetime of worry?
Is concern for one another handed down like a torch to blaze
The trail of human frailties and the fears of the unknown? Is
Concern a curse or is it a virtue that elevates us to the highest
Form of life?

One of my children became quite irritable recently, saying to
Me, "Where were you? I've been calling for 3 days, and no
One answered. I was worried." I smiled a warm smile.

The torch has been passed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, we have neighbors who just moved her from Kanata and they wanted to know if they will have any need for an air conditioner. Re your comment about a "horrid, hot and humid summer" in Ottawa, I just smiled at them and said, "No."


----------



## Beej

Reminds me of moving to Calgary and asking why none of the buildings I was looking at had air conditioning. Then I spent one night there with the windows open -- question answered. Air conditioning is a low-priority luxury accessory there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, the first time I was in Calgary, I kept wondering why there were plugs sticking out of various car hoods, and why the windshields all have a "ping" dent or hole.


----------



## winwintoo

It's funny about air conditioning - in Calgary it's a luxury, but in Regina, it's a necessity and yet the weather is pretty similar. Priorities I guess.

Dr. G. We've had electric cars for years - didn't you know that?

I'm carless for a couple of days. Even though I am within walking distance of whatever I might need, and I rarely go out anyway, I feel like I have one foot nailed to the floor. My son borrowed the car so he could make a quick trip back to Saskatoon to take care of some business and he'll be back tomorrow.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

> I'm carless for a couple of days.


I read that twice as "careless" and wondered how on earth you could schedule carelessness.


----------



## Beej

Sonal said:


> I read that twice as "careless" and wondered how on earth you could schedule carelessness.


First you buy a 2-4 of beer...


----------



## winwintoo

Beej - if I had a 2-4 of beer, I'd be "careless" for more than a couple of days    

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

“The mediocre teacher tells. The good teacher explains. The superior teacher demonstrates. The great teacher inspires.” -William Arthur Ward


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, yes, but these electric cars are using more gas than regular cars.


----------



## Ena

No A/C in Victoria or bug screens on houses. We do have lovely big slugs though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, my wife wants to move to Victoria. I guess she has had it with the snow.


----------



## SINC

No A/C here either, but we have the screens and those $#@! slugs.


----------



## Dr.G.

I once saw a slug on Vancouver Island and I did not know what it was in that it was so big. Seriously, it was the size of a new born doxie pup.


----------



## Ena

If you go out in the woods today, you're in for a big surprise.....
I was I tell you, the first time I saw one of those mutant slugs.

You'd also be in for a big surprise at house prices here! :yikes: 
Bought a house in the 80's before the 18 % mortgages, bought the ex out when we divorced. Spent the next four years fixing it up and then sold it. Bought this present smaller house in '93 and have no mortgage. Lucky with the timing is all I can say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, in 5 years time, we shall be free of a mortgage. Our house might be worth $300,000 by then, or $250,000 in a down market. However, with over 3400 square feet in the center of St.John's, thus near everything, we would never find such a house of our size and location in Victoria that we could afford.


----------



## Ena

I call my home a 'doll house' as it's only 932 sq.ft. The property assessment for this year is $315,100. Don't really want to say where it is as it's a one of kind house other than it's close to downtown. Gal can't be too cautious nowadays 

Do hope your wife gets some relief from winter blues soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, 932 sq.ft. with a property assessment of $315,100 seems astronomical, but my wife tells me that her sister's home in Victoria, which is about 75% larger than our home, is valued at nearly $2 million.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G, you'd better start saving those pennies - walk to work, take your lunch, you know all the usual things - oh wait a minute, I forgot who I was talking to. Never mind. 

I struck up a conversation with a guy at the airport one day last summer who had come from Vancouver to a small town in Saskatchewan for a family reunion. After a few days at "the farm" he and his wife turned to each other and declared that they were not going back - even though neither of them had ever lived on the prairies. 

They rented a house with whatever they had brought along for the trip and he went back and packed up the house at the coast and the deal was done. A couple of months later, he got talking to a guy at the post office who said he had a house for sale but the price would be pretty high because it had a new roof and furnace etc. 

To make a long story short (or is it already too late for that?) this family from Vancouver bought a house in a small town in Saskatchewan, 45 minutes from the city, 3-bedrooms, new roof, new furnace, move in condition - $18,000.

:-( :-( :-( 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, maybe we shall stay where we are until I retire in 8 years. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Margaret, the more I think about it, the more I am tempted to sell for over a quarter million and come home to a great house in small town Sask. for under $50,000.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we could create a commune. Grow all of our own crops, raise doxies, and enjoy life to the fullest. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have been up late grading but my eyes tire. In two weeks, I shall be in Cuba. In that this is my second real vacation since I hitch hiked around Europe in the Fall of 1972, I think I have earned a bit of a break.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Agreed Marc, you have indeed earned that break. Never fear, I shall keep a watchful eye on The Shang in your absence.


----------



## Dr.G.

I figure that my next vacation may be when I retire in 8 1/2 years. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

"Never fear, I shall keep a watchful eye on The Shang in your absence."

Don, your other eye will be......?


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> "Never fear, I shall keep a watchful eye on The Shang in your absence."
> 
> Don, your other eye will be......?


Watching out for smart alec remarks!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Up and at 'em early today to get a head start on the week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have fresh coffee and tea ready for any and all who need a little "perk up" or "calm down" this morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Up early, at least by St.John's time in Alberta.


----------



## SINC

I generally get up around 8:30 a.m. your time Marc.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning guys. It started raining a couple of hours ago with hurricane winds driving the rain straight sideways and in through my ill-fitting windows. Not a nice way to wake up.

But somewhere, there's somebody saying "we need the moisture"

Don, you could probably find a lot of house for $50K in some of the towns in Saskatchewan. It wouldn't be new construction, but it would be worth renovating. The downside is that you'd have to travel to find services.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Good day. On my way out to make some hospital corners and fluff some pillows.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, Ladies and Germs. I have survived the weekend, and (I think) left my foul mood behind. So much catching up with ehmac to do, that I may not get much work done today, but c'est la vie


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Morning, Ladies and Germs.


I represent that remark!


----------



## Beej

Another beautiful day in Ottawa. Murphy is not amused.

This has been a great mini-vacation. Maybe I should take a full week off soon, before the humidity hits.


----------



## SINC

Something's buggin me today.


----------



## winwintoo

Tell us all about it Don. Do you want to borrow my big stick?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, I don't think I will need the big stick, but it bothers me when I know I have forgotten to do something and can't remember what it is.


----------



## Beej

Maybe it was to buy a big stick.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Maybe it was to buy a big stick.


Nope, I already have one of those. It's an 11 foot pole I keep handy for use on things I wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Nope, I already have one of those. It's an 11 foot pole I keep handy for use on things I wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole.


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

Must be handy around here!


----------



## Cameo

Sometimes the "imp" in me comes out.

I was reading through the joke du jour and Dolwren posted
a joke about how to politely state that your zipper was down.
So I sent it to my boss and a co- worker with a subject line of
"your zipper is down". 

He may be borrowing Margarets big stick.

Hope everyone is well today - how many have today off? Not me.
That's okay - I like my job.

Don, have you remembered what you forgot? Or have you forgotten
to remember? 

Beej, I was looking for the beejacon in my list - they haven't published
it yet!


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Don, have you remembered what you forgot? Or have you forgotten to remember?


Yes Jeanne, I did. I had intended to invoice a firm in Fort McMurray last Thursday for $1,300 worth of spindles we shipped, but when I went in, the computer was down, so I couldn't.

Just remembered to do it. Whew, now I can relax.


----------



## Beej

Cameo said:


> Beej, I was looking for the beejacon in my list - they haven't published
> it yet!


Is lobbying allowed in the Shang?  <--poor man's Beejicon

Tell your PM to include the Beejicon as a standard option. You know that, every once in a while, the Beej in you needs expression.


----------



## bhil

Hi all. I hope everyone had a good Easter weekend. My wife's mother passed away on Friday evening so it wasn't much of an Easter out our way. The prayers are tonight and the funeral is tomorrow, so I will be absent from the Shang a few more days. I just had a free moment so I thought I would pop in to say hi.


----------



## MLeh

Don: I was going to ask if you'd done your taxes yet ...


----------



## winwintoo

Sorry to hear of your loss Sean. Our thoughts are with you.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Sean - I am so sorry to hear of your loss. These are the times that I wish
I had the perfect thing to say to help other then the usual time heals - just remember she is always with those who loved her in their hearts.


----------



## Beej

My condolences to you and your family bhil.


----------



## Cameo

Beej - you could use "copy" on the beejicon and then paste it into your signature.


----------



## Cameo

I can see it's uses...............like I am supposed to be working!


----------



## Beej

Cameo said:


> I can see it's uses...............like I am supposed to be working!


Thanks, but I don't display signatures so it's not too visible to me. Is there a way to use it over and over without incurring an attachment debt?


----------



## Cameo

I tried posting it into my signature and the following is what I get.
What do you mean attachment debt? Am I going to be charged 
for this?


----------



## Beej

In manage attachments from the control panel there seems to be a cap. That's not a huge deal for a small attachment, but over time it will add up. What am I missing?


----------



## SINC

So sorry to hear of your loss Sean. Our thoughts are with you, your wife and your families.


----------



## Cameo

Well I was trying to find a way to add it to the smilies selection - no go
so I thought that I could just copy paste it into my sig but it came out as
you can see as an attachment.

So, at this moment I dunno.


----------



## Cameo

Well - to get it into the signature automatically it has to go into
the smilies section. Let me see what we can do.


----------



## Cameo

I sent the mayor a question to see if it could be done. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Beej

Cameo said:


> I sent the mayor a question to see if it could be done. We'll see what happens.


I should use my powers of persuasion for good. Oh wait, Beej is Good.


----------



## RevMatt

Condolences, Sean. My grandmother died just before Palm Sunday, although a number of years ago now. Still, having such an event close to a holiday does tend to keep it closer to mind.

Beej, I need to put the monster to bed, but I shall load the image to my webspace later this evening, and then you can paste it in the normal way, instead of as an attachment.


----------



## RevMatt

Right. She's pretending to be interested in falling asleep. Early, but it is the second day in a row with no nap, so she is exhausted. Probably over tired, but I don't dare put her down any earlier, or she will be up at 4am.

Right. The Beejacon now has a real home. It can be found at:

http://www3.sympatico.ca/mgallinger/beejacon.gif

When used in a post it will look like







that. If you don't know how to use the buttons to magically insert the appropriate code to make a picture work, then reply to this post, and select the next line of text:










You can then paste that into a text file and leave it on your desktop, or whatever. We still need to lobby the Mayor to put it on the official list (maybe in place of the :greedy: that no one ever uses), but for now, this should work.


----------



## SINC

Suspended at the Mayor's request.

I am an honourable person and so removed my own post, but I remain firm in demanding a response form the Mayor, who knows full well the contents of what I removed.


----------



## Ena

Yay! We're back from being lost in cyberspace. 

Matt. Don't know if you want advice but when the residents at work get over tired and cranky they are given a plain tylenol and they often settle down. A lot of the people I look after are mentally about 3 to 5 years of age :-(


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> RRight. The Beejacon now has a real home.


:clap: 

Thanks RM. Replacing the :greedy: would be somewhat appropriate, now wouldn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like I have missed a great deal since I last came online here in The Shang. Luckily, life goes on without me. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Well I am off for the night. Busy couple of days ahead - dentist appointment, our third competitions judging - for which I have everything coordinated and my shepard goes to the vets on Wednesday. Good thing I have such a wonderful boss.

Snickers arthritis is not bothering her much today - she was jumping on and off my bed (which is high - a 100 yr old sleigh bed) and taking the stairs three at a time. I think we just need to get a prescription for her for the days that she is bad.
I was glad to find out her heart and gums are good as well as her weight - I have been careful not to let her get overweight and the emergency vet said that it has helped her in her present situation with the arthritis as the more weight she has the more problems it would cause. So I feel that her health is fairly good for her age.
She is starting to develop cataracts - and the vet said that the hind end difficulties are due to her breed and the rest is just age. I had been afraid earlier that her health was poor - not really, she is just old and mostly arthritic. I will find out more in a couple of days.

Anyhow, off to bed. Sleep tight everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to hear you dog is a bit better today. Say good night to Gracie for me. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to everyone else. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Beej

Good night Dr. G.


----------



## SINC

I too have been up many hours and it is time to call it a night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning everyone. Tea, coffee and fog are the main components of the menu this morning.


----------



## SINC

I will have the tea this morning, but pass on the fog. We have bright sunshine which is preferable to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, tea for you ............ fog for me.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning Don, Marc, and others. Off to the office I go, so I shall have to grab a tea for the road. Marc, at least you don't have to shovel fog...


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Coffee for the road for me as well. 
Marc, was the fog predicted by the weather office?


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, sometimes the fog is so thick that we have "fog ball" fights. It is like making a snowball, but when you are hit, it is like getting hit by a sheet of toilet paper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, since the weather office is still in Halifax, it was predicted that we would have fog lifting with the rain this afternoon. It is currently 10C with sunny blue skies. This is one reason Harper promised to move the weather office back to Gander, NL, so that we could get accurate forecasts......that, and he wants to try to take the seat around Gander away from the Liberals.


----------



## RevMatt

Passing through. Decided to get home for an hour or two since I am out over supper and through the evening. The wee one is napping, though, so I have some gardening work to do. Yay! (massive sarcasm alert)


----------



## Cameo

I'd love to start my gardening. Alas, it isn't quite time to start that here yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

I actually did a bit of gardening out in my backyard this afternoon while the doxies were running about. I started to throw some of the meter deep snow along the north side of my backyard into the center of the garden and let the sun melt some of it. The doxies had a ball playing in the snow.


----------



## SINC

"Fog ball" fights, eh?

Like my dear old Dad used to say: "And then another purple cow flew by!"


----------



## Cameo

That was a cow? Thought it was kind of large for a duck!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I never saw a purple cow,
And I never hope to see one.
But I can tell you anyhow,
That I'd rather see than be one."


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, St.John's is known for its fog ball fights.


----------



## RevMatt

G'day. Other than the temperature, (18 today) it is actually earlyish for gardening here. But all the shrubs we moved with us need to get into the ground ASAP. So we had to dig some holes for them. But I survived, so off I go for my evening. Cheers, all.


----------



## MLeh

I was taught, growing up, to plant the garden on the May long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

The last of the snow is usually not gone here in St.John's until sometime between Victoria's Birthday (which is a provincial holiday here in NL) and Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. See you in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

What? I drop in after a long day and everyone's gone to bed?

Oh well, I am copying a bunch of stuff to CDs and have some time to go.


----------



## Ena

Present but not for long. 

Got Google Earth today and have been looking around and around.


----------



## RevMatt

Long day. Night, all. Hope you all had good days, as well.


----------



## SINC

I am sitting in the motor home in the back forty. Been working on it all afternoon, restocking for the first trip. The wife will be home in an hour and a half, so will have to get into the house by then. For now it is a quiet pint, my laptop and a casual glance at the TV.


----------



## Ena

Am signing off for the night. Will catch some of Ideas on CBC radio before I drift off. Funnily enough, tonight it's about gardens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sorry about the wet doxies to go with your fresh tea and coffee. It is pouring here this morning in St.John's.


----------



## Beej

Good morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Beej. The early bird gets the best freshly baked goodies. It is appropriate that you are the first one, in that in honor of Internation Wolverine Remembrance Day, we have made some doughnuts in the shape of wolverines.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning. Nice sunny day, should reach 22 according to the radio.


----------



## Cameo

Marc, maybe we will get a litttle bit stronger wind and blow some of the sun your way and dry you out a bit.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. A nice day for my weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we have plenty of wind, but it is blowing off of the ocean. Thus, cool and wet weather shall be with us until early next week. So, any sun you might be able to send our way would be appreciated.............especially by the doxies who hate wet weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Matt. We have your "Weekend Special" all ready for you.


----------



## Ena

Good moaning all. Got rain pants on so one or three doxies can sit on my lap if they wish.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, I'm off to find some gopher wood. Does anyone know where/how I can convert "cubits" into feet and inches (preferred) or metric if I must?

I'll grab a coffee to brace myself.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Good morning, I'm off to find some gopher wood. Does anyone know where/how I can convert "cubits" into feet and inches (preferred) or metric if I must?
> 
> I'll grab a coffee to brace myself.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Good morning all.

Margaret, this site ought to do the job for you:

http://www.engineersedge.com/calculators/length/length_cubits.htm


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It's good to be back home. Unfortunately, being gone for almost a week has left me with a couple of hundred email messages at work, behind on my current project, and at least three important meetings behind. At least I found time to pop into the Shang every once in a while while I was gone so I don't have as much catching up to do here.


----------



## winwintoo

But now I'm really confused   

It says that a cubit = 17.999999999999986 inches or 0.5 yards   

Is there a bit missing in every yard?

I'm having enough trouble finding the gopher wood and my nails are all getting rusty, and now this    

I was going to build the boat in Sean's back yard, but it's now a swamp, so I'll have to find high ground somewhere else - oh wait, this is Saskatchewan, there is no "higher ground" just skies and the skies have opened up, that's for sure.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Ann. I am sure that they shall appreciate the warmth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, what is "gopher wood"? Anything like "buffalo chips"?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, what is "gopher wood"? Anything like "buffalo chips"?


Marc, I am surprised that you don't know, it being a Hebrew word and all.  It refers in part to Noah's Arc and the great flood, from which I deduce it is raining hard in Regina. Details here:

http://www.christiananswers.net/q-eden/gopherwood.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, live and learn. I have heard of "kopher" in that this is a Hebrew word which is translated as meaning "pitch", which might be used to make a boat watertight.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Don, live and learn. I have heard of "kopher" in that this is a Hebrew word which is translated as meaning "pitch", which might be used to make a boat watertight.


I'll need some of that too, but I thought I should nail together the gopher wood before I start making it watertight. The wind is picking up now too so I think I'll be needing a big sail and some kind of strong pole to furl it on.

Now here's an interesting picture. It's been raining steady for two days. This morning, I've been busy with other things and didn't get to the shower until now, then I rememebered, our water is shut off for some plumbing repairs.

What to do   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> What to do
> 
> Margaret


Easy, just nip outside with a bar of soap!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I guess that Regina is far more liberal with their city by-laws pertaining to public bathing. The rain has let up a bit here, but streets are starting to flood a bit as the drain sewers struggle to take away this rain water into the ocean.


----------



## MaxPower

Good day all.

Just popping in for a quick lunch after playing catchup once again.

Sean, My deepest sympathies to your family , especially your wife regarding your Mother-in-Law. I know first hand how painful a loss like that can be. I lost my mother to cancer 9 years ago and the pain is still there, but manageable. Only time can repair the hurt.

Don, did I miss something re: ehMax?? Or is that your sense of humor coming into play again??

Any way I shall sign off, but continue to lurk since I have a very big 3 month old on my lap and it is hard to type. 3 months, 17 lbs, in size 4 diapers (his older 2 year old brother is in size 5 diapers)


----------



## MaxPower

BTW has any one noticed the price of gas?? In our neck of the woods it has jumped to a $1.09

It's criminal I say.


----------



## Dr.G.

$1.16 here in St.John's and it is going up every three days. We have a price model that takes into account the price of oil over a three day period. Sadly, none of the millions of barrels of oil from the NL offshore wells ever makes it back to NL.


----------



## SINC

Our regular here in St. Albert is 99.9 while in Edmonton it sells for 1.034.


----------



## bhil

Thank you to everyone who expressed their condolences. I heard it from probably more than a hundred people I had never met before yesterday, and will probably never meet again, but it means more to me coming from people who I know actually care.


----------



## bhil

We managed to sneak in a tank of gas at 104.9 on our way home, but I heard that it has jumped to 109.9 most places around here.


----------



## RevMatt

Yup, same price range here, with predictions that it will be in this neighbourhood or higher all summer at least.


----------



## bhil

Warren, I had been wondering the same thing when I read Don's editted post. It seemed odd amongst the discussion about the Beejacon.

By the way, what are you feeding that boy? I want to make sure we keep it away from our son when he gets here.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Warren, I had been wondering the same thing when I read Don's editted post. It seemed odd amongst the discussion about the Beejacon.


Trust me, you don't want to know. Some things are better left in the past.

Glad you're back. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Gasoline prices

http://www2.nrcan.gc.ca/es/erb/prb/english/View.asp?x=687&oid=1179


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Warren, I had been wondering the same thing when I read Don's editted post.


I simply posted something here that I had posted in another thread in case the other thread was "closed or locked". That didn't happen, so I removed it. Simple as that.


----------



## winwintoo

So those people scowling at my dinky little car are just envious?

My tiny car only provides basic transportation, but it keeps the rain off, has A/C for those few days in the summer when I really need it, and I only need to fill up about once a month. 

When I see gas prices like that, I'm glad that my ego is not attached to the size of my car.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

*good news, finally!*

My wife heard earlier today that she has a job as a supervisor for a census team. Nice to have some good news in this house for a while, and since the Shang news has been sad of late, I thought I would share it.


----------



## Beej

Congratulations. Beers are on RM.


----------



## SINC

Yes Matt, that is good news indeed.


----------



## MLeh

Good news, Matt. 

Ray's wife applied for a similar position, so perhaps she'll get similar good news if 'PWs' have the inside track.


----------



## bhil

Matt, pass on our congratulations to your wife. 

And, since I have been a big contributor to the sad news in the Shang lately, I will offset it with a bit of good news. After a month of complaints about the painting and quality of paint that took place in our new house, along with numerous visits from a stream of people that all said basically the same thing ("that's about standard for a new paint job"), a representative of the paint company (the company that makes the paint, not someone from the painting company) finally came by the house today, and conceeded that paint wasn't up to quality. They are providing us with what should be enough of their highest quality paint to repaint the house, and the development company is having someone come in to repaint it for us (and it won't be the same painter as last time.)


----------



## RevMatt

Good stuff, Sean! Nice to win one, isn't it? 

Wish Ray and his wife luck for me, Elaine. She probably doesn't have to meet the same language standards. Julie didn't until we moved to Ottawa, which nearly scuppered the job. But she managed to pass the language test somehow. 

Orientation next week, so we'll find out then how many hours and when this job will be. Hopefully it won't mean having to give up her very parttime current job, since the census gig is only a couple of months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to your wife, Matt. Here in NL, which has the lowest per capita ratio of federal jobs of any sort, such news is always cause for celebrations. However, the tea and coffee are on me tonight.


----------



## RevMatt

In other news, does anyone out there own an ironing board? I need to know how tall such a thing is.


----------



## Cameo

It's about as high as my waist.


----------



## Cameo

I just measured mine - 32 inches high. Do you need how wide and long too?


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> In other news, does anyone out there own an ironing board? I need to know how tall such a thing is.


Folded in the closet or when standing for ironing?


----------



## Ena

Sean, nice to see you back with your 'paintshop pro' news

Matt, good news on your wife's job. 

Service Award thingy at work today was pleasant and quick. Relief for me as I don't like crowds and fuss.

When gas prices are high I fill up the car when the gas gauge gets to about half a tank. Probably sounds a bit silly but feels better at the time to be spending less.


----------



## MLeh

My ironing board is adjustable in height. Not that it's ever actually used.

I'm probably one of the few people in the world that isn't really bothered by the price of gas.


----------



## Beej

I just saw a Whitecastle add on a U.S. channel. Those burgers don't even look good in the ads. Anyone tried one? On a similar note, I've liked Jack in the Box ads for a while (neat sense of humour), anyone try them?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I do the same thing when my gas tank hits 1/2 full. Actually, it is better for the car in climates such as ours here in St.John's. Something to do with condensation with the constant just above and below temps throughout the day during winter and spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, you haven't lived until you have watched the Mets, Rangers or the Knicks get trounced in a baseball, hockey or basketball game and returned home to drown your sorrows in a pile of 19 cent Whitecastle hamburgers and a Yoohoo (the drink that Yogi Berra made famous). Their burgers are probably not 19 cents anymore, but go to the map and see location #1 which is where I learned to love WC burgers (as we called them in NYC).

http://www.whitecastle.com/_pages/F...page=1&bIsDetailView=False&MAP.x=147&MAP.y=81


----------



## Beej

I mean this in the most caring and humourous sense: get help G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, that was back in the early to mid-60s, when I was in high school. I did not drink or smoke, I worked 30+ hours a week while going to high school, so after a frustrating day of watching the Met/Rangers/Knicks go down to defeat (depending upon the season), WC burgers and Yoohoo hit the spot.


----------



## RevMatt

Are they called WC burgers because of where you spend the next little while after eating one? 

My wife's quilting table is too low, apparently. I have been told that the proper height would be "the same as an ironing board." 32" is a place to start, anyways. But since I am hoping to do much of this without her knowing it is coming, I can't really measure for a more exact height, so that's where you people who actually own ironing boards come in. Thanks for the measurement, Cameo.


----------



## Dr.G.

No, Matt. They are loaded with bits of onions that ruled out taking a date to one of their locations. Still, they were cheap, filling and a great place to hang out. It was within walking distance from home and right near a subway stop. So, we would trudge out of Madison Square Garden, or from Shea Stadium, take the subway back home and get out two stops early to go to WC.

Keep in mind also that I was able to see some of the greatest hockey players that ever lived. I actually saw the Rangers come within 5 seconds of beating the Leafs at Madison Square Garden the year the Leafs last won the Stanley Cup. Dave Keon scored to tie the game with 5 seconds left in the game.


----------



## MaxPower

You should then watch Harold and Kumar go to White Castle.

Childish, Immature and immensely funny. Basically a road trip to WC after using the wacky tobaccy when they get the munchies.

But everyone knows nothing beats Whata Burger in Texas. Everything is bigger in Texas.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, bigger is not always better. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. 

Long time no see Warren, welcome home.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks. Just been very busy Don. I do try to catch up with the Shang at least in the Morning.

We have been feverishly showing our house like crazy, so this is taking up most of our time. We finally had an offer on our place, however it was a low ball offer and I thing the buyers just wanted to see if they could get it at their offer, if not they will walk away. But we had another couple walk through tonight and there is a good chance they will come in with an offer.And a cash offer to boot.

we shall see.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with the sale Warren. Didn't you buy a new house not far away recently? Hope you don't have two mortgage payments.


----------



## MaxPower

We put an offer in on the condition that we sell our house within 30 days. The 30 days have passed, and now we are willing to go in with a non conditional offer after a house inspection that we are getting done tomorrow.

We found a crack in the basement floor that is approximately 1/16" - 1/8" wide and the floor has sagged 1 1/4" in the corner. I contacted TARION which is the New Home Warranty program in Ontario and spoke to an engineer and he assured me that the floor wouldn't be an issue unless there was significant amounts of water coming in. Basically I was very happy with the conversation. But for piece of mind it never hurts to get some fresh eyes and an opinion.

So hopefully within the next couple of days, everything should be done. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Ena

Warren, all the best with getting your present house sold.

My 'Friday' tomorrow so was pretty lazy tonight. Watched the first two episodes of The Office. Spot on acting by Ricky Gervais and cast. 

Good night everyone although the sun never sets here


----------



## SINC

Gee Ann, you must get tired of constant daylight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all from a foggy St.John's. Hot tea and coffee should help all of you start the day.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> My wife's quilting table is too low, apparently. I have been told that the proper height would be "the same as an ironing board." 32" is a place to start, anyways. But since I am hoping to do much of this without her knowing it is coming, I can't really measure for a more exact height, so that's where you people who actually own ironing boards come in. Thanks for the measurement, Cameo.


Matt, unless your wife is really short, it needs to be more than 32 inches. I have a quilting table and mine is 34 inches and it would be better if it was the same as the kitchen counters which are 36 inches. I'm 5'4".

Best thing to do is do a bit of snooping and find where she shops for fabric for her quilts, call that store and ask the ladies there how tall their table is. Act like a dumb husband on a secret mission - you can do it   

Another sneaky way to find out is just go into Walmart, find the fabric department, borrow a tape measure and measure the height of the cutting table - it will be the right height.

Your wife's back will really be happy and you'll win lots of browny points.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RISCHead

Morning all - I'll just grab a cuppa and head out today - looks like a busy day.


----------



## RevMatt

Thanks for the tips, Margaret. Good ideas there. Her very part time job is at Fabricland, so I can try to casually find out if the cutting tables there are the right height, and go from there. Thanks!


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Thanks for the tips, Margaret. Good ideas there. Her very part time job is at Fabricland, so I can try to casually find out if the cutting tables there are the right height, and go from there. Thanks!


Oh you poor man. How did she ever convince you that working at Fabricland was going to contribute to the wealth of your household?

If I worked at Fabricland, I'd be paying them, not the other way around   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Awoke to a light nose bleed this morning. Sure hope this is not a repeat of the last episode. I'm going to prop up on the couch for an hour or so to see if it stops.


----------



## lotus

Margaret, you are too funny! I agree with you, working at Fabricland would certainly present a problem. Wonder what the employee discount would be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus has once again returned......and although we have no sunshine here in St.John's, the moods have turned bright once again. How is Life treating you these days, lotus?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what is the main cause of these nosebleeds? Good luck, mon frere.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all! Finally a good night sleep for my wife and I last night since our daughter slept through the night. Since sometime last week when the whole thing with my mother in law started, she has been up six or seven times a night, so we have had little sleep on top of everything else.

With last nights sleep and lotus returning to the Shang, it must be a good omen for the day ahead. Hope your honker is doing better Don.


----------



## bhil

Margaret, I know first hand what you are talking about. I'm a computer geek and I once worked in a computer store. I can't ever remember spending so much in my life. Sometimes I wonder where I found the money to live on.


----------



## SINC

Honk! Honk!

Yep, it's better. Got it stopped and all is fine.

Now, what was it I was doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Now, what was it I was doing today?" I recall you saying something last night about getting your wife a doxie pup for a birthday gift.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, what is the main cause of these nosebleeds? Good luck, mon frere.


Well Marc, I guess the fact that I am on blood thinners for my heart condition has a lot to do with it. When the vessel burst last time, they cauterized it to stem the flow, but I suspect they missed a tiny spot.

The result is that it heals, forms a scab which will eventually come off, try as I might not to blow to hard. It comes off before total healing and that tiny spot is open once again. The process just seems to repeat itself over and over. If it ever fully heals, it should stop altogether. Until then, I have to be careful not to disturb it if I can. Some days the flow is more than others when this happens.


----------



## lotus

It is a perfect day here in the heartland of Ontario. Unfortunately, I will be spending the afternoon at the Legion playing euchre.

Sinc, I hope you are feeling better and please check out the cause of your nose-bleeds.

One of my sons is moving to a new apartment today and one of the tenants has a golden retriever, so I will get to do my little bonding thing with a new 4 legged creature. I do miss my black lab!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thanks for the physiology of the situation. At our age, we need to be aware of what is taking place within our bodies. "Youth is wasted on the young."


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, think "doxie puppies........doxie puppies.............". Of the six pups we raised, three are gone, one might be gone soon, and we are keeping the best two pups for show dogs.


----------



## bhil

The rain has stopped and the temperature is starting to rise hear in Regina. Unfortunately not as fast as the gas prices. We are now at 114.9.


----------



## Carex

Tales of blood, rain and euchre. Things never change.

I feel like I am being bit to death by a baby duck today.


----------



## Beej

Getting a little too warm in Ottawa, but not air conditioning season yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and rain. Even the doxies don't want to stray far from the woodstove, which is keeping the family room warm and snug. It looks like a doxie flop house, with doxies all over the place. Such is the way of life here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> The rain has stopped and the temperature is starting to rise hear in Regina. Unfortunately not as fast as the gas prices. We are now at 114.9.


Take a dime off that price here.


----------



## Beej

Watch me scare the piss out of Sinc.
.
.
.
.
.
.
NEP!

I apologise for the political jab, but I couldn't resist.









Thanks again to RM.


----------



## SINC

Psssssst, hey Beej, didn't work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, that is cruel.


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't see it as much as those that drill for oil that is driving up the price of gasoline, but rather, those that refine and then sell it at the retail level. Even the people running the actual gas stations are not reaping the rewards of these overly inflated oil prices.


----------



## Beej

I'm sorry I started it! Let's not go there in here, please. I'll just have to berate everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, better to keep the mood of The Shang mellow. Beej, come on over to the Cafe Chez Marc, have some herbal tea, and spend a moment petting one of the doxie pups as he sleeps in your lap.


----------



## Cameo

Beej - behave yourself!


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. Margaret, she was spending money on fabric anyways. The only difference, is that now she can spend the endless hours planning and scheming in quiet work moments or on her breaks, rather than dragging me along and making me fake interest .

Not even close to air conditioning weather, silly Beej. We shall set it for 29 or 30, I suspect, so lots of time to wait yet. It is certainly nice to have windows open and such, though. The church my office is in is a stone building, most of 200 years old. It is still so cool in there that I have to wear a coat while working. I'm hoping the building holds onto that for as long as possible, since the other side of the equation is, that once it gets hot, it will stay that way. Needless to say, no air conditioning available.

Dug the potatoes in while the very tasty Canadian Whitefish (cheers, Manitoba) cooked on the BBQ.


----------



## Cameo

Maaaaaaaaaarrrrrgret! Beej is misbehavin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RevMatt

Tell Elaine, she's a Mumsey extraordinaire. I'm sure she can fix him with a "look". (Although her heart may also have stopped at the mention of that acronym.)


----------



## Cameo

Elaaaaaaaaaaaainnnne, Matt says to tell you that Beej is misbehavin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ena

Should I fill the syringe I have handy with some nice mellow inducing medication or have things not got that far out of hand yet?


----------



## winwintoo

Sorry, I wasn't ignoring you all, I was visiting with my youngest brother who is a petroleum engineer - works for one of the biggest forces in the development of new fields. We didn't talk about the price of gasoline    

My stick is up on top of the fridge in case I'm not around, but I see that Elaine was here with her syringe so everything seems quite again.

Matt, you weren't fooling her with your fake interest. She was just hoping you would get up enough courage to refuse to go with her. Getting a job in the store was her only other option    

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

In my defense, who hasn't wanted to poke the Sinc once in a while? Er, that came out wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

Will you children STOP all this fighting this instant!!!! You are ALL scaring the doxie pups. Now, come and sit down and have some warm milk and freshly baked cookies, and I shall tell you all the story of the "Curious George, and the Day he Dared to Scare the Doxie Pups".


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> You are ALL scaring the doxie pups.


Sorry, but I'm used to wolverine pups, who are a little tougher to scare.


----------



## MLeh

Greetings all. Just got back from filling up at 113.9/litre. But I sent an invoice to Suncor today so it all works out. 

Matt: you know that acronym raises my blood pressure 10 points, don't you? 

*fixes Beej with a 'look over the glasses™'* And You... Behave.

Margaret: it's Ann that has the syringe. I don't think you want to mess with her either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, don't I know it well. The only way to scare a pack of adult wolverines is to threaten to toss a doxie puppy or two into the pack. That quiets them down immediately. Doxie pups are only afraid of social discord. When adults fight it disturbs their sense of tranquility.


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> *fixes Beej with a 'look over the glasses™'* And You... Behave.


I built up an immunity. Yes, I was one of 'those' types of kids.


----------



## MLeh

For 'those' type of kids I reserve my 'smack upside the back of the head™'.

(Sometimes 'tis better to be feared than to be loved. I WILL be in Ottawa in July.)


----------



## Beej

Could be fun. I'm an 'equality' sort of person; doxies or wolverines, let it happen and may the best wolvy win. 

Sidenote: bring a portable air conditioner. Last July was hell on earth (humid and hot) for a Westerner in the black hole.


----------



## Ena

Good night everyone and don't forget your daily floss! 

Having a 'mum' moment here as I was baking for my baby's birthday on Sat. She's a grownup and 5' 9" but doing the parent thing and flashing back to the day she was born.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are the name of the day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I have had such moments as well when I look up to my son, who is now taller than I am right now. I once carried him around in a Snugli.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Another busy day ahead, but, with luck, a productive one. Hope yous are, as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, a good cup of tea or coffee will help make you more productive today. So, sit down, relax for 10 minutes, and enjoy.


----------



## Beej

Good morning and TGIF.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej. Shall I get you your regular? Your "Wicked Wolverine Wake-up" Coffee is becoming a hot seller here at the Cafe Chez Marc.

We have had to stock a special type of beer and wine for the first time due to the WORK virus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Virus Alert --

This virus is called Worm-Overload-Recreational-Killer (WORK). If you receive WORK from any of your colleagues, your boss or anyone else via any means, DO NOT TOUCH IT. This virus will wipe out your private life completely.

If you should come into contact with WORK, put your jacket on and take two good friends to the Cafe Chez Marc. Purchase the antidotes known as Best-Equivalent-Extractor-Remedy (BEER) or Work-Isolator-Neutralizer-Extractor (WINE). Take the antidote repeatedly until WORK has been completely eliminated from your system.

You should forward this warning to 5 friends. If you do not have 5 friends, you have already been infected and WORK is controlling your life.


----------



## Beej

I'll address this immediately. Can't be too careful with my imaginary private life, afterall.


----------



## Cameo

:lmao: :lmao: Marc, I just borrowed your WORK virus alert! I hope you don't mind,
I sent it to my boss! That is a good one, he will love it.

He always sends me nice emails, so I send him ones that I know he will get a laugh out of. I couldn't be luckier in bosses - and I have told him so too.

I am glad it is Friday - I am hoping it doesn't rain all weekend, I had a lousy weekend last week and want to make up for it this one.

Anyone have any special plans?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A great start to what if to be a great day at 25 degrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, use it all you want, in that it was sent to me by my wife. 

Is it Friday already??? Being a teleprofessor who works from home, and grading finals hour after hour, I am amazed that I know if it is morning, noon or night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just took the doxies outside ............. and we got caught in a hail storm. It did not last long, but you have never seen doxies more quicker than when they want back inside ASAP.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It looks like i t is going to be a nice (+20) day out here as well. I even got to wear my shorts to work for the first time this year today. Yay, summers coming!


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, I have had such moments as well when I look up to my son, who is now taller than I am right now. I once carried him around in a Snugli.


It's funny, because just the other day a friend inflicted the exact opposite on me. Our kids are 2 years and -2 weeks, and a friend and I were sitting down in the basement visiting when he got quite for a few seconds and then said: "Wow, that was strange. I just saw us sitting here and someone that looked like you walked down the stairs and said 'Dad, can I borrow the keys?'"


----------



## winwintoo

Morning - somehow, I got dragging into something that I fear will seem like W.O.R.K.

A Mac repair guy friend passed my name on to an elderly couple who want some help in working with their Mac and I have an appointment with them this afternoon to work through the list of "problems" they've sent me. I'm not good at this kind of thing. If I have to fix something for someone else, I'd rather be like the Maytag guy, go in, fix the machine, hand over the bill and leave. Not hang around and help with the laundry.

I'm afraid I'll be expected to help with the laundry in this case.

I think what I'll do, since their kids got them the computer is introduce the kids to Timbuktu and install it for them.

I couldn't do Ann's job that's for sure.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

My son, who is going to be 20 in October, does not have to borrow the car keys, in that he has his own set. He does, however, have to ask to borrow the car.


----------



## Dr.G.

The hail changed to blizzard-like snow, and now it is just snowing. We might break the record of 16cm set only 6 years ago today. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> My son, who is going to be 20 in October, does not have to borrow the car keys, in that he has his own set. He does, however, have to ask to borrow the car.


When my oldest son turned 16, I was a single parent and therefore, we were a one-car family. I rode the bus to work because it was more convenient and the car sat unused most days. We had an agreement that if he judged it to be very important, he could take the car without asking me, but it was not to be used for joy-riding.

One day, as I approached our building, I noticed that the car was not in the parking lot and wondered what was so important that he felt he needed to use it. As I reached for the turn signal, I then realized that I was DRIVING the car.

In my defense, I was training at one job to be a computer programmer while also working almost full-time at another job, plus being a single parent of two teen-agers.

Yikes!

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. My 16 year old daughter is just learning to drive. She's much taller than me and likes to pat me on the head and call me her 'little mumsey'.

And apparently I've already contracted the W.O.R.K. virus ... actually, I think I'm a carrier ...


----------



## Ena

Margaret, I know exactly what you are talking about with the tricks the brain can play when it's overloaded and we need sleep. 

I used to have to work some night shifts when my daughter was in grade school so I didn't get much sleep. By the end of the six weeks on the drive home in the morning I'd be seeing things that weren't there. Very frightening experience.


----------



## MLeh

A good friend of mine posted this .... I only include it here to prove that this dementia is not age related (his birthday is tomorrow ... he will be 25)



> "I've worked all day, and I swear that I could never remember anything. I forgot my wallet at home, and even worse, at one point I got into the car, started it, (at the post office, actually) and went through my usual checkup I do every time I leave a place. I pat myself down to make sure I have everything.. cell phone, wallet, palm pilot, checkbook, keys. I had it all.... except for my keys. I couldn't find my keys!! I spent ten minutes searching for them, and then I thought...... wait... the car... is running. could that possibly mean the keys were in the ignition, and not in my pockets, on the seats, under the seats, or outside lying on the pavement?
> 
> My brilliant logic proved unassailable. "


----------



## Dr.G.

People have been coming in to The Cafe Chez Marc all day to get a cure for the WORK virus.


----------



## Beej

A permanent cure from certain forms.


----------



## Carex

We are finally seeing the sun again. Thank you to whomever it was that did the naked make-the-rain-go-away dance. it was probably margaret, but I know she is to modest to admit it here in front of all her friends.


----------



## winwintoo

I was arrested for it and threatened with serious jail time until I offered to show the judge that it was nothing to be alarmed about - all the folds and creases hide anything revealing and in general it's hard to tell I'm not draped in an Amish quilt   

The caretaker of my building had to sign an oath however, proclaiming that in future he would be sure to give me plenty of warning before shutting off the water so that dancing in the rain wouldn't be necessary.

I'm sorry I don't have any pictures to share.

I'm told the W.O.R.K. virus will help get the image out of your mind.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Carex said:


> We are finally seeing the sun again. Thank you to whomever it was that did the naked make-the-rain-go-away dance. it was probably margaret, but I know she is to modest to admit it here in front of all her friends.


Oh, it that what all that commotion was on my way to work. I couldn't quite see through th e crowd of people watching.


----------



## Carex

Your bail money is on the way. You should be proud that you still have the self confidence to show the world what ya got!


----------



## winwintoo

Hey, Amish quilts go for upwards of $50K each and that's the ones that the young people make. The ones the older women make go for a lot more   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Well, I have the Rocky Horror Picture Show soundtrack to keep me company, so I should at least perk up this afternoon, even if I'm not overly productive. Who knows, might do both! I have a stack of mail about 6 inches high to read, that should keep me busy, even if I do end up filing most of it in the black box. I'm having a hard time remembering that I am now the one who checks the church mail box...


----------



## Dr.G.

Outside shoveling once again. We are in the middle of a mini-blizzard. Would you believe that I had my snow tires taken off my car yesterday???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Would you believe that I had my snow tires taken off my car yesterday???


You've always seemed fairly trustworthy, so yes, I would believe that. 

Would you like a Bolor Special?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, it is not cold enough for a Bolor Special (it is 0C). However, if the expected inch of rain does not come overnight, that shall translate into a foot of snow. We have about four inches so far of snow and hail and ice pellets. The doxies refuse to go outside..........and the heavy precip is on the way.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## RevMatt

You DO realise that by taking the snow tires off you caused this, right? 

Sorry, Marc, I shouldn't make jokes about such horrible weather. Maybe you could cheer us both up by telling us what you LIKE about living there? Hard to see such things through the hail, I know, but think back...


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, that is what my wife said to me this evening. However, there are people skidding all over the city. Luckily, I don't have to drive anywhere tonight. Even luckier, I was able to get the doxies to go outside when the snow and ice pellets shifted direction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, what I like about St.John's is that we are fairly compact as far as cities go, and one can still walk (from where I live) to the major shopping areas. I live about 5 blocks from an urban trail that runs by Rennie's River. We live about 75 meters from a park, where the doxies like to run (when no one is around). There is no pollution to speak of in the air. There are schools near where I live, so our neighborhood has families with young children playing outside in the warmer months. People are friendly and we help each other to shovel and complain about the weather. I live near Memorial University, so I am a 15 minute walk or 5+ minute bike ride from my office, although I am now a teleprofessor and teach from home online.

All in all, I have lived here for nearly half of my life, so I guess that this is just as much home as is New York City. The weather is fair to OK, but you feel blessed when there is a nice day. We take NOTHING for granted here in NL. As well, dispite the "Newfie" (a term I detest) stereotype, most people here are hard working and would rather risk their lives on the ocean, in the mines, or in the forests rather than go on welfare. 

So, this rotten weather shall soon be over and the gardens shall again bloom, and we shall know that this is a special place to live. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good night all, and you too Marc.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Grey, cool, sleepy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Matt. How about some hot black coffee to help with your "Grey, cool, sleepy"?


----------



## sammy

*Good morning*

What a great week. I quit my job on Monday. Hardest thing I've ever had to do. I sat down with the owner and VP yesterday morning, was given a last plea to stay that was simple and respectfull, then offered good luck and a promise that the door is always open if I find my new employer isn't the right place for me after all. Once it became public knoledge, my phone and email didn't let up for the rest of the day. All well wishers. All that really makes me second guess leaving. So all I have left to do is turn over any jobs i have left open, transition a few customers and move on, but hopefully the right move. 
This morning my wife and son and I are heading out to our usual breakfast hangout for a little peameal bacon and eggs, and wait for the clouds to clear, (hopefully).


----------



## MaxPower

Would that be the Angles on Highway 24?

Good grub there.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. Good luck with the new job Sammy!

I had my first encounter with my new Mac show-us-how-to-do-it clients yesterday and it went well. They are both in their 70s and use the computer to keep in touch with family in other parts of the world. 

They were so eager to learn and ony needed someone to tell them they were on the right track. "Think like a 3 year old, act like a teen-ager" is what I told them and they were quickly squabbling over whose turn it was - he wanted to search Google and she was determined to get her memoirs in order. I can see a second iBook in their future - his and hers.

I'll have a coffee and then I need to get busy. After some very productive weeks, I had a kind of slump this past week and I need to pick up the pace.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck on your change of jobs, Sammy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, Doxie Delight would be the coffee of choice if productivity is what you are looking for this morning.............and into May if you finish the full cup.


----------



## sammy

Naw, M&M's on Concession, near Dundas.


----------



## RevMatt

Good luck, Sammy. As one who just had a job change, it is a busy time, full of mixed feelings. I hope you enjoy the new adventure.

Coffee would be grand, but my stomache won't let me any more except in dire emergencies. (well, it will never let me, but I ignore it in emergencies) Since I am not doing anything of consequence until this afternoon, this doesn't count. I am making do with tea.

Off to our friend's store this afternoon to deposit the first two quilts with her. This is a trial run, to see if we can make any money at this. We are told that Baby quilts go for $50-$75, and each one has about $15 worth of materials in it (and the store takes a cut, of course). The adult ones sell for a much higher profit margin, but sell more slowly, so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Morning. Grey, cool, sleepy.


Exactly. Me too. Morning all.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The wee one was up early this morning, and after an hour of trying to go back to sleep I gave up and thought I would come and check in.


----------



## bhil

Good luck with the new job sammy. Changing jobs is always a nervous situation until you are settled in and sure you made the right choice. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## bhil

A question for all the experienced parents out there: 

Our daughter has developed a hacking cough that is usually bad during the nights, but nearly non-existant during the days. Every once in a while (like today) the cough persists into the day. We have taken her to the doctor and of course they say there is nothing wrong. We try not to feed her cough syrup unless it is necessary to help her sleep, but I was wondering if anyone else has seen something like this and what they did?


----------



## MLeh

How old is your daughter, Sean?

(Good morning all.)


----------



## Dr.G.

I assume that you are not smoking in the house. My son's best friend did this throughout his early years and it was a post nasal drip situation when he was lying down at night. I agree with your feeling NOT to use cough syrup unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Cool and wet here, hoping it clears up. My youngest is
17 today.

Good luck Sammy on your new job. I worked a contract job for six months last
year and had the option to stay when a previous employer of mine called me to
come work for him (different company). I was surprised by the amount of well wishes that I received from the company I was leaving - they took me to lunch and had even bought me some gifts. I had only been there six months - but it was a wonderful feeling. When one of the other girls left, I was invited to her farewell lunch as well. I still keep in touch almost a year later. Hopefully your position is similar.

Sean - I wonder if the cough is worse cause she is lying down - I trust the doctors checked her lungs for fluid? They can hear through the stethoscope.


----------



## winwintoo

I recall reading somewhere that new houses have all kinds of chemicals in them that people are allergic to. You think you're moving to a new place with no dust, but then the glue they used on the kitchen counter is even worse than 100 years of old dust ever was - go figure.


Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Sean, all I can add is maybe your house is too dry for your little one. Maybe a humidifier would help. 

Am off today and work called me at about 5:30 this morning wondering I wanted some overtime. Must have had a lot of 26 oz flu calls as I have 'Do not call' next to my name so they must have been desperate. Relieved it wasn't a family or friend emergency call.


----------



## bhil

Elaine: Our daughter is two years old
Marc: No, neither my wife or I smoke, and we do not allow smoking in the house.
Jeanne: We assume that it is worse because she is lying down as well. We have been talking about elevating her bed so she isn't lying flat on her back. The doctors have listened to her lungs and said everything sounds fine.
Margaret: This started before we moved into the new house.


----------



## bhil

Ann: The humidity in our house is usually in the range from 40%-50%


----------



## MLeh

Sean: Have you recently changed her bedding? Added a new quilt? Gone from crib to 'big bed'? Added a pillow? Have the 'snugglies' been washed recently?

Sounds like some sort of allergy to me. You may want to pay attention to her during the day too - sometimes a cough sounds worse at night because it breaks the stillness - she may be coughing during the day too, but because of the ambient noise it isn't perceived as being as bad.

Also, at this age sometimes fluids are an issue - parents might (I'm not saying you do, but I've heard of some that do) restrict liquids before bed as part of the 'potty training' scenario - and this can lead to dehydration, which can cause coughing. Does a sip of water help?

(Just my observations from 2000 miles away ...)


----------



## bhil

We did move her to a 'big bed' before we moved, but I don't think my memory goes far enough back to remember if the coughing started around that time.

I think if she were coughing as much during the day we would notice. For instance, today we noticed she is coughing a lot during the day.

We aren't restricting any liquids before bed. In fact, if she doesn't get her drink of milk before she goes to bed we definitely here about.  My wife has occasionally gone in and tried offering her water after these coughing spells, but she has either already gone back to sleep, or refuses the water.


----------



## SINC

Such a quiet day in the old Shang. I am in the back forty in the MH building shelves to create a spice rack in some wasted space. Always something to do when the wife is working.


----------



## RevMatt

Wish I had something to contribute, Sean, but no ideas here.

I think I shall take a queue for Don and see about raising that desk of Julie's while she is at work tomorrow. Assuming the wee one's nap time lets me, of course.


----------



## SINC

I'm done with the shelves. It's movie and a beer time. Always fun in the MH. Might peek in later.

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Movie and a beer sound good. It is nearly 1230AM here in St.John's and I have just finished grading for the night. See you all at brunch in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Signing off for the night from Victoria.


----------



## Dr.G.

Signing on for the morning here in St.John's. Brunch is now being served. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning everyone. Gracie says hi too.

Wonderful weather all week - and rain most of the weekend. Pouriing here
this morning - ruined my plans for the day. 

I guess I will settle for a cup of tea - did anybody leave some fresh fruit?


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Another early morning for the little one (5:45), so I'm up and about once again. At least Marc all ready has brunch underway.


----------



## bhil

Jeanne it could be worse, when I look out the window this morning everything is covered with a thin layer of white stuff. I am holding onto the hope that a plane carrying powdered sugar exploded over the city, but somehow I don't think that will pan out.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I heard the furnace running most of the night and when I arose, I could see why. Everything is covered in a very heavy frost, including all the newly budded leaves, but the bright sun will take care of that shortly. Hope they survive the experience.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. Overcast and wet in Ottawa. A good movie and a beer day.


----------



## Cameo

Sean - the white stuff wouldn't have spoilt the plans but...........sorry, I guess I am feeling whiney today. I don't particularly want to see white stuff either though.
It will smarten up shortly I suppose.

Should take today to finish painting my sons room I guess and to get the final competition stuff put together. I need to find out how to transfer a slideshow from iview media pro to another machine. The program doesn't seem to actually save the images but pulls from your own files and once the path is broken then
doesn't show properly. I have to go to Toronto for a course for two days for work and have to show the results from competition 3 that night. Someone else has offered to do my part so I don't have to rush back - save me gas and time as it would be four unnecessary trips and save me getting up at 5 oclock the next morning too. Even if I saved the folder with the images and transferred it then 
the path would be broken. Maybe I should just try using a different program for the slide show. Not sure the images would show the same as I found that different progrms show differently. I need to get the newsletter completed too. Guess this would be a good day for that.


----------



## SINC

I'm off for a walk through the park. My wife and daughter are getting ready to watch the Oilers/Wings game from Detroit at 11:00 our time. When I get back, I'm going to watch the golf. My guess is the gals will take dibs on the big screen and I will be relegated to the MH on the 19 inch.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo, have you tried doing the slideshow in iPhoto? My grandson is here watching my tv show and I did a lead-in slideshow for it in iPhoto and the tv station just copied it to their hard drive and used it from there - worked pretty slick.

After you get your slideshow how you want it in iPhoto, you export it and it makes a Quicktime movie that will play anywhere that can handle Quicktime - like most browsers.

We had one breakfast here this morning - my brother and his wife stopped in before heading out to the airport - and now we're running the dishwasher in preparation for another round of brunch. My grandson is really into having "guests" over to my apartment. He does the dusting and straightening up so it's not all bad.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Judging from all of the dishes left on the tables, everyone enjoyed their brunch. 

My wife and I just got back from a walk in the park with some of the doxies. It is actually sunny and 5C here in St.John's. Sunny blue skies, after all of the rain, fog, snow, hail, sleet, etc, actually hurts the eyes. Still, the doxies loved the non-wet grass for a change.


----------



## Ena

Morning all or later in the same day for most of you. 

Guess I better get some food in seeing as I'm down to half a loaf of bread. Grocery shopping often reminds me of rats in a maze. That said anybody need anything?


----------



## SINC

While I was out for my walk, I poked around the garden and notices quite a few things sprouting, like this peony plant.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have loads of crocus and snow drops out, but little else.


----------



## RevMatt

G'day. Beej must have been talking to my Congregation. The one church was quite empty. Seems a lot of people opted for beer and a movie. Makes me wish I had, too


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> G'day. Beej must have been talking to my Congregation. The one church was quite empty. Seems a lot of people opted for beer and a movie. Makes me wish I had, too












Beej strikes again! 

I just saw An Unfinished Life. It was good, but not as good as Second Hand Lions, although somewhat similar. Centred on two top-notch experienced actors (Redford and Freeman). A good 'sit back and soak it in' movie.

RM, for your congregation, have you considered a movie night with Narnia? I just saw the movie last week and was impressed at how well it communicated some of CS Lewis' writing (accepting that movies are never and should never be just visual books). Aslan embodies such a beautiful vision of Christianity to me. Loving, fierce and just.


----------



## RevMatt

I am considering it, Beej. I would need to see it first, though . I enjoyed the books as a kid, but haven't really re-read them with a theological eye. Lewis' overt attempts at theology have turned me off, though.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I guess the doxies didn't come across any loner muskox on your walk? 

Was reading about the one that has been sighted near Nain in Labrador.


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - thanks but I need to be able to manually switch from one photo to the next as the images are called up - our club focus' on all formats, prints, slides and digital. SO we have three set ups, one for each and all the images and paperwork are coordinated according to category - so we slip from one format to the next and so on. I think I will just leave my machine for the other to pick up and my house and use for the evening. Much easier.

Newsletter is done.
Haven't started painting. Maybe I won't today. Walls aren't going anywhere.

My sister had a baby boy last night, 7 lbs something. I am annoyed cause she sent an email out last week basically telling everyone that she only wanted her husband with her at the hospital and we would stress her out too much if we visited. SO, I guess I will wait til I'm invited. I am annoyed at her insinuation that I might be so inconsiderate as to visit at a time that didn't suit her. So much for family support. I wouldn't have come the first day anyhow, I have had 
four children myself and know that the first day is tiring. 

Maybe I shouldn't be annoyed but...............I am.


----------



## SINC

Here's a little exercise for your thought process:

A woman, while at the funeral of her own mother, met a guy whom she did not know. She thought this guy was amazing. She believed him to be her dream guy so much, that she fell in love with him right there, but never asked for his number and could not find him. 

A few days later she killed her sister.

Question:

What is her motive for killing her sister?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to your sister, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I heard of that muskox. From St.John's, we are as close to Nain as we are to Chicago, where the four adult doxies were born.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, Google can find anything, but I won't tell   

I just discovered that my domain name registration has run out and I can't renew it because when I first registered it, I had a different email address - one that I no longer have access to and I can't remember the user name and password that I used at the time so the only way to renew it is to first fax them a new email address and then wait while they sort it out on their end.

Once you register a domain name, you get loads of "offers" via snail mail about renewing - most of them are outrageously expensive but look like "real" bills - so I have gotten in the habit of tossing such things without even opening the envelopes. I suppose I might have tossed the renewal notice.

I don't have a fax machine.

Oh dear.

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Don, are you saying that I am no longer important in my sisters life?
I have thought of that and basically that is how I feel.


I know that your spouse should be the most important person in your
life - but I think there are issues if you cut off the rest of your family - especially if 
they have been suportive of you - just because you have your own family
now. Later on in life you I am sure that you would regret this insensitivity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, my sister died when she was 16 and I was 20. I find that with no one left from my family who is still alive, my childhood memories cannot really be shared with anyone else who was there at the time. So, you and your sister shall always share something special, even with the baby.


----------



## Cameo

Ooh - I just took Margaret's suggestion.


Margaret - good luck with your renewal. I just got the renewal for my drivers
liscence - maybe this time they can take a picture that doesn't look like a mug
shot.


----------



## MLeh

Matt: Not like CS Lewis? Sacrilege! And 'overt' isn't the word I would have used. You should read more than just Narnia though. Start with the Screwtape Letters.

Don: Identical twin? (No idea, really - I suck at that sort of riddle).

Jeanne: Don't take it personally. Just think 'raging hormones' anad shrug it off. She probably had some other motivation - 'bulk emails' are usually meant to convey information to someone in particular usually, (but usually that person misses the hint, and others, not really targeted, take offence). Call her up in a day or two and ask her if she needs anything and don't even mention the email. (just my 2¢) 


And ... g'day all.


----------



## Cameo

I realize that maybe I am being a bit childish with hurt feelings here
she probably didn't mean it in the way that I took it. I certainly wish
her the best and will continue to be supportive but it just irks me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, write down these thoughts and feelings re your sister, but don't send it to her. The process of putting pen to paper will prove helpful to you in seeing this in a different perspective. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> Matt: Not like CS Lewis? Sacrilege! And 'overt' isn't the word I would have used. You should read more than just Narnia though. Start with the Screwtape Letters.


Yeah, several of my profs would disagree with me. And I wasn't clear. Narnia is not overt. I was thinking of his Christian apologetic, the title of which I have forgotten. I have read the screwtape letters, too. I liked them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Say a kind word or two to Jeanne. I think she needs a bit of reassurance that she is a person of worth and value. Paix.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Yeah, several of my profs would disagree with me. And I wasn't clear. Narnia is not overt. I was thinking of his Christian apologetic, the title of which I have forgotten. I have read the screwtape letters, too. I liked them.


"Mere Christianity" is the probably the one.

Although I think you might enjoy reading the cosmic trilogy - 'Out of the Silent Planet', 'Perelandra' (my personal favourite of the trio) and 'That Hideous Strength'.


----------



## Ena

Good night everyone and may all your problems be little ones tomorrow.

No, I don't mean little ones giving you problems


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> A question for all the experienced parents out there:
> 
> Our daughter has developed a hacking cough that is usually bad during the nights, but nearly non-existant during the days. Every once in a while (like today) the cough persists into the day. We have taken her to the doctor and of course they say there is nothing wrong. We try not to feed her cough syrup unless it is necessary to help her sleep, but I was wondering if anyone else has seen something like this and what they did?


This is a typical description of my son when he has a cold.

Sounds like post nasal drip to me. It's worse when she lies down. Try elevating her mattress. This should reduce the fluid running down the back of her throat.

When my son has a cough (usually during the night) we resort to Flovent, an inhaler that our Doctor prescribed. It is an asthma medication, but it helps with the coughing. You may want to look into that as an alternative.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny morning here in St.John's. Coffee and tea and an array of freshly baked goodies are now ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I mentioned the post nasal drip diagnosis as well, so hopefully this is all it is for his little one. We shall see.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all.

Aye, Mere Christianity, Elaine. I haven't heard of those others you mention. I shall have to look them up.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all from another glorious sunny day in Alberta.


----------



## Ena

Good day to you. Going up to 22 today!


----------



## RevMatt

It looks from the weather like we have made it through the cold patch, and we managed not to need the furnace, which is good. 14 in here this morning, mind you. Good thing we have a goldfish and not tropical fish


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 8C. Most of the snow and hail we had last week has melted, and now the sun may start of the snow from Dec. to March.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. A glorious day here this morning. (I won't tell you the lilacs are about to burst into blossom, 'cause that would just be cruel.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, it is such a nice day here in St.John's (still 8C and sunny) that I won't think you "cruel" talking about the lilacs, one of my favorite blossoms.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. My wife took the little one yesterday and went to spend the week with her father. Of course on the first day I might be able to sleep in, a client calls with a problems at 6:15. Not that I was sleeping in anyway, I still got up on time so I can catch the bus, but he caught me in the middle of my shower. And, when I went into my office to help him, I forgot that the painter is starting in there today so I had disconnected everything and moved all the furniture into a pile in the middle of the room. After scrambling together a computer on the edge of a desk, I logged into work through my remote access only to find that I couldn't connect to the client site because of firewall issues. at which point I called some else who lives close to our office, and had him go in to log in. By the time I got ready for work I ended up missing my bus anyway, and the next one. I got stuck on the one that stops at every stop picking up school kids, and takes twice as long to get downtown. 

Well, at least the day can only get better.


----------



## bhil

Jeanne, don't be too mad at your sister. I know that when our little girl was going to be born we called everyone and asked them not to tcome to the hospital the first day. We just wanted to have a quiet first day as a family before the unending parade of people began.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, sounds as if someone could use an herbal tea and a session of Doxie Tranquility in our quite room.


----------



## RevMatt

You all need smaller families.  We didn't call anyone to tell them not to come. The first people we saw were my parents, who passed through for a few hours about 5 days after my daughter was born (they were there for the trip home from the hospital).

Although, given that my daughter caused the great blackout , people were preoccupied. (power went out less than 5 minutes after she was out. We were all still in the operating room.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Check out the St.John's webcam (in the left hand margin) to see the fog rolling in over Signal Hill and the St.John's harbor.

http://www.cbc.ca/nl/


----------



## RevMatt

So, today has been absorbed thus far by the plumber coming to free up the drainpipe, which clogged up last night. The clog was too far down the system for me to deal with. Joy of renting, at least we don't have to pay for the plumber.

And this morning's other adventure has been a friend getting screwed over by a car dealership. What a pile of crooks! I feel really badly for people like her who are newish here, and don't know how incredibly corrupt dealerships are when it comes to repairs and bodywork. 7 grand for a new radiator and bumper! Luckily for her, she didn't have the money to get it done (hence the call to us), so we have got her shopping around.

Ah, and a new adventure while I have been typing. My wife needs an assistant for her job as Census supervisor, apparently. So assuming I can pass the test, I will get that very part time job. Since she works from home, they actually prefer it to be a family member or close friend, so I win. And at $11.88/hr I'll be exceeding my professional salary, so yay for income!


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, sounds as if you too could use an herbal tea and a session of Doxie Tranquility in our quite room. Maybe we could deliver all of this to you and anyone else who is experiencing stress.


----------



## Beej

I'll probably be making an offer on a home today (not for me) so I'm thinking my productivity will be very low. Shhh, don't tell the boss. Is there a Doxie Distraction squad that could be fielded?


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> And this morning's other adventure has been a friend getting screwed over by a car dealership. What a pile of crooks! I feel really badly for people like her who are newish here, and don't know how incredibly corrupt dealerships are when it comes to repairs and bodywork. 7 grand for a new radiator and bumper! Luckily for her, she didn't have the money to get it done (hence the call to us), so we have got her shopping around.


And I can't believe how gullible some people are. I had a friend who wouldn't buy a new car because they cost too much, yet her monthly "repair" bill was around $1,000! After one such repair, she thought there might still be something wrong so she asked me to go for a ride with her - after about 50 feet on the road, I told her to pull over and park, call her bank and stop payment on the $700 cheque she had just given the "garage" and call the Better Business Bureau and also call another garage that I recommended to have them come and pick up her car.

A few days later she told me that she had not followed my advice, but had called the original garage who told her to DRIVE the car in to them (across town) and they would fix it all up for her. I asked what the problem was. Oh, she said, some of the nuts had come lose on one of the wheels. What did you pay them $700 for I asked. They did a lot of stuff, she said, brakework and wheel balance mainly.

So did you stop payment on the cheque, I asked. Yes, she said, but then I wrote them a new one. Did they ask for a cheque, I asked her. No, she said. No, of course they didn't ask and they weren't going to either if they knew what was good for them.

BUT I OWED THEM THE MONEY, SHE SAID.

The garage did a wheel alignment and brake work and didn't "notice" that some of the lug nuts were "loose" BS.

She could have easily lost that whole wheel, and her own and other people's lives had she driven.

I figure with the money she's paid that one garage on keeping her 10 year old cars working, she could be driving a new Lexus every year.

But she's no longer my friend because she thinks I'm rude and I'm a skeptic, so what do I know.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Gosh ... today MUST be a Monday.

Here I am, getting ready for yet another trip (this one to beautiful sunny Alberta), and I feel surrounded by all this negative energy.

So, as a cure, I would like everyone to join hands, and sing "What a Wonderful World" with me ...



> WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD
> 
> 
> (George Weiss / Bob Thiele)
> 
> I see trees of green, red roses too
> I see them bloom for me and you
> And I think to myself, what a wonderful world
> 
> I see skies of blue and clouds of white
> The bright blessed day, the dark sacred night
> And I think to myself, what a wonderful world
> 
> The colours of the rainbow, so pretty in the sky
> Are also on the faces of people going by
> I see friends shakin' hands, sayin' "How do you do?"
> They're really saying "I love you"
> 
> I hear babies cryin', I watch them grow
> They'll learn much more than I'll ever know
> And I think to myself, what a wonderful world
> Yes, I think to myself, what a wonderful world


(Matt will recognise my usual _maudlin sentimentality_ rearing its head.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, the Doxie Distraction Squad is comprised of the three doxie pups. They love to be in a person's lap, so give your boss a few dog cookies and watch the fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, if Louis Armstrong is singing "WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD", don't forget his classic "Oh yeah......." at the end.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Gosh ... today MUST be a Monday.
> 
> Here I am, getting ready for yet another trip (this one to beautiful sunny Alberta), and I feel surrounded by all this negative energy.


Sorry about the negative energy but I'm still dealing with some very tough family issues that I don't know how to handle. If you have a choice next time around, get yourself born as an only child. As a middle child in a large family, you are never allowed to grow up or have a life outside the "family" - telling the family to pi$$ off and leave you alone only leads to more harrassment. They've made it plain that they don't like me or want me around, you'd think that being invited to take a hike would be just what they want, but no, I have to stick around so they can abuse me some more.

Sorry, but singing isn't going to fix it for me.

Margaret


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> Sorry about the negative energy but I'm still dealing with some very tough family issues that I don't know how to handle. If you have a choice next time around, get yourself born as an only child. As a middle child in a large family, you are never allowed to grow up or have a life outside the "family" - telling the family to pi$$ off and leave you alone only leads to more harrassment. They've made it plain that they don't like me or want me around, you'd think that being invited to take a hike would be just what they want, but no, I have to stick around so they can abuse me some more.
> 
> Sorry, but singing isn't going to fix it for me.
> 
> Margaret


That is odd and you have my sympathies. Family stress is something I understand very well. What's left of my family isn't always very financially responsible (I'm being very polite with that). My most peaceful and relaxing weeks are the 'no important phone call' weeks. I had quite a few this last year and was overdue for action. Supporting someone else's delusions is quite stressful and extremely frustrating. Oh well, I still love them, even if I don't like them.


----------



## SINC

Margaret, you are not alone. Family stress is not all that uncommon as Beej points out. I moved 2,500 miles away from home many years ago and returned to bury our folks and saw my sister at both those occasions in 1981 and 1988. I only have the one sister, two years my junior, who is divorced and is a cook at a native school in a fly-in community in the far north of Saskatchewan. Since then, I see her every seven or eight years when she comes out for a vacation. Oddly enough, that usually coincides with some financial crisis. She has one daughter who lives in Lloydminster who drops by with her family every couple of years when they are in Edmonton shopping. Like Beej, who still loves his family, I love her and tend to overlook her contact or lack thereof with me.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Sorry about the negative energy but I'm still dealing with some very tough family issues that I don't know how to handle. If you have a choice next time around, get yourself born as an only child. As a middle child in a large family, you are never allowed to grow up or have a life outside the "family" - telling the family to pi$$ off and leave you alone only leads to more harrassment. They've made it plain that they don't like me or want me around, you'd think that being invited to take a hike would be just what they want, but no, I have to stick around so they can abuse me some more.
> 
> Sorry, but singing isn't going to fix it for me.
> 
> Margaret


I grew up in a family of four. And the one thing I've learnt is that you CANNOT control how others act. You can only control your response. And your response is entirely your choice. You can let them get you down, or you can appreciate all the good things you DO have in life.



> Victor Frankl:
> Everything can be taken from a man but ... the last of the human freedoms - to choose one's attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose one's own way.


No, singing doesn't fix things. Doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> No, singing doesn't fix things. Doesn't hurt, either.


You have not heard me sing.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> You have not heard me sing.


Nor do I want to!


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, to put things into perspective for you, I have no family left. My one sister died at the age of 16, my father died 10 years to the day later, and my mom died back in 1991. Thus, it's just me and my wife and son. Family CAN be a great stress. However, you have shown yourself here in this forum as a caring, intelligent and loving person. You may be the "middle child", but you are the one who has grown up to be here own person. Take pride in who you are and understand that if you had no family, you would actually be missing out and a great deal of sharing that only may happen among family members.

Thus endeth the sermon. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

I don't think we were too many beers away that night at the pub, though.


----------



## SINC

Well, it has been an eventful morning. My wife took our daughter to the far south side of Edmonton to the Gray Nuns Hospital early this morning for surgery to repair a hernia. Oddly enough, the damage was done by coughing during a sever flu spell around Christmas time.

She just called to update me that the surgery is just beginning and it will be three or four hours until we hear anything more. The wife is going to the Mall for lunch and then will return to await the events in the recovery room and then bring her home.

My daughter, ever the jokester told her friends that I was driving over in the MH to pick her up so she could lie on the bed on the way home! Yeah, right, I said. So I expect the wife will be busy tending to things and using her RN skills for the next few days. The doctor said she would need to be off work a month to allow total healing.

Than being said, it's time to hit the shower as I wrote all morning, taking advantage of being alone and finished both columns for this week. Besides, I knew the phone would ring if I got in the shower and now it won't.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you all for your support. I know I'm not alone and I do appreciate that I have grown into my own person and would also be missing out if I didn't have family memories to fall back on. My doctor laughingly told me that I'd be better off with some horrendous "visible" disease rather than the fractured mind that I'm dealing with. 

Hopefully things will settle down soon.

Since I wrote and got that fit off my chest, I dug into my future plans and made some progress in that direction, so the day is not a total loss.

If I could sing, singing would have helped - but I can't carry a tune in a bucket and it would be just one more failure. I did turn my hand to things that I'm successful at and that helped - so the suggestion was a good one.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Margaret. Carpe diem. Semper fidelis in your own abilities. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hope your daughter comes through her operation well, Don.


----------



## RevMatt

I presume that if there were any real reason to worry, his wife would not be at the Mall, and he really would be taking the Motorhome over 

Glad to hear you have found some respite, Margaret. Families can indeed be extremely painful. Mine is only normally screwed up, but my wife's contains enough disfunction for three families. If it helps, so long as you haven't been sued by your parents you are ahead of her.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> If it helps, so long as you haven't been sued by your parents you are ahead of her.


That sort of helps. Thanks.


----------



## MLeh

Beej said:


> You have not heard me sing.


I'm the choir director at our church. We have a fellow in our congregation who has the mental development of a 10 year old. He loves to sing - and loudly. He is the most diligent person at attending choir rehearsal. He sings in a monotone, and about half a bar behind everyone else. 

He also brings his guitar to church and strums along. No chords - just open string strumming. (One of our more musical members has tuned the guitar to a chord, so it's sometimes even not really bad.)

We also have another lady who is mentally impaired (Not developmentally challenged ... just not fully there anymore). She brings her soprano recorder every Sunday and 'plays along'. Fortunately she does have some musical talent and by the third or fourth verse of a hymn will be getting one or two notes of the melody correctly.

The bible verse is 'make a joyful _noise_'.

By the way - I'm not complaining - I'm just telling you the way it is. There are people who have quit the choir, or complain to me, because they don't like it. I do my best - telling Lee to sing along with me, and sometimes asking him to sing just a little quieter. But at the end of the choir practice I ask him if he had a good time, and he always smiles and tells me he has. So, which is more important?

I doubt anything you could throw at me would surpass this. You might even have a good time.


----------



## Carex

I'm looking for some good shangy vibes today. Hard times ahead and I likely will be posting less frequently. Or more frequently who can tell. 

Sinc, I don't think I remember hearing about a woman having a hernia operation. Funny, I thought it was a male affliction, which makes absolutely no sense since it is a muscular thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

The prodigal son has returned. I was just thinking that we had not seen or heard from Carex much lately and how this makes us all just a bit poorer. Now, he has returned for some "good shangy vibes". Thus, we are now all that much richer. Welcome home, mon ami.


----------



## Ena

All caught up on today's posts. Sorry to hear about so many of you having a blue Monday. 

I count my blessings with having a brother and sister that I get along with and their spouses.


----------



## Beej

B.C.ers bragging about weather and family. I have to move to B.C.; it will solve everything.  Actually, I've wanted to live in Victoria permanently since the summer I spent there. Dare to dream.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> I'm looking for some good shangy vibes today. Hard times ahead and I likely will be posting less frequently. Or more frequently who can tell.
> 
> Sinc, I don't think I remember hearing about a woman having a hernia operation. Funny, I thought it was a male affliction, which makes absolutely no sense since it is a muscular thing.


She is a marathon runner if that helps.


----------



## MLeh

Don: do I pack my snowboots & heavy jacket for tomorrow, or tshirts and light trousers? Flip a coin? Bring 'em all? 

Lord, I love travelling to the prairies. Get all four seasons in 20 minutes ...


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don: do I pack my snowboots & heavy jacket for tomorrow, or tshirts and light trousers? Flip a coin? Bring 'em all?
> 
> Lord, I love travelling to the prairies. Get all four seasons in 20 minutes ...


Elaine, it was 20 today and warmer tomorrow in Edmonton. Now the south is cold, so depending on where you are going, (why do I suspect Calgary?) the shorts may not be a good idea although light attire should suffice.


----------



## MLeh

Actually I'm going to a little town just outside of Red Deer, so I have a real 50/50 shot of getting either one or t'other. (There always seems to be this big storm right over Red Deer where the weather in the south collides with that from the north.)


----------



## RevMatt

Sounds like a fun place to live...

edit - Meh. I had intended to mark post 1500. Missed it. C'est la vie. 2k, here I come!


----------



## Dr.G.

Excelsior, Matt. Carpe diem.


----------



## Ena

Beej, my family all live in Ontario Toronto to be exact.


----------



## SINC

Well my girls are home from the hospital and all is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie News of the Day

Jack (the uncle to all of the pups) left for Nova Scotia today. He is to be shown in NS for the next month by a professional handler, and then it's on to ON. In July, he will be taken by his breeder back to Chicago to try and get his US AKC championship points, to return here in Sept. a champ.

Of the three pups who have been sold, Figgy Duff is doing well in downtown St.John's, Sally is doing well in Rothesay, NB and Gus is doing well in Digby, NS. Of the three pups we still have, Casey shall be in his first dog show in mid-May here in St.John's and then in a dog show in NS in early June. 

For more news, log on to http://www.geocities.com/wiretap_1/HarbourDeepFarm.html to go to Channel 1313 on Sirus Radio for 24 hours all-doxie news satellite radio.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news, Don. I was just about to send some flowers. Maybe your daughter would want a doxie puppy instead???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Morning comes early in a house of doxies. As the old saying goes, "Red sky at night, a sailor's delight. Doxies in the morning, everyone take warning." Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Good night Dr G. Sleep well.
Carex - we're always here for you, whether just for a bit of silly nonsense or for an ear if it helps.
Don,glad to hear your girls are back home and I trust all is well.
Margaret - you are a good person and if your family can't see that then it is their loss. I was told before to be true to myself and that is probably good advice. I would also say "like yourself", though truthfully, sometimes I have trouble with that
one even though I know it to be true.
Elaine - I am glad that there are people like you who can help those who really need it. Good luck with your trip and be safe.


----------



## Ena

Don, great news about your daughter. Am sure that she is in good hands. 

Good night. Have a............day tomorrow! I'll leave it to you to fill in the blank.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. After a long day yesterday, we went to bed an hour early, thus I am up and at 'em for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just got back from an early morning romp in Churchill Park with the doxies. You should have joined us since you were already up.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. That cup of Postum this morning was delicious. Haven't had one in a very long time. Now, what to do? Much too dark to go walking yet, so a bit of surfing while I watch the TV news. But wait, that doesn't start until 6:00 a.m., just over an hour from now. Oh well, back to reading ehMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am not sure what Postum is, although I have heard the name.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I am not sure what Postum is, although I have heard the name.


Marc, 'Tis a hot drink made from wheat that comes in a jar and is prepared just like instant coffee *shudder*. It has a very distinct taste and is a nice break from tea or coffee every once in a while. Very pleasant with a bit of sugar and cream which I never have in either tea or coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Don. I guess one would have to acquire a taste for this drink.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. It doesn't look like my offer to purchase was accepted so the hunt continues (and some rapid saving).


----------



## RevMatt

Bummer, Beej. I hadn't realised that you were that close to being able to purchase when we talked over beer. Hopefully you will find another option sooner, rather than later.

Glad to hear all went well, Don, and that your daughter wasn't too disappointed at the lack of her special "limo". There was, for reasons I don't understand at all, a limo parked in front of our house this morning. But a real one (and a big one!), not the motor home variety.

Took my wee munchkin for blood tests this morning, and I am very proud of her! We had prepared her well ahead of time, as she needs lots of time ot think things through, but when it came down to it, there was no crying or upset of any kind. I think she was too busy being curious. I left my wife at home, so it was a fairly calm experience, all in all. 

Came home just in time to meet the chimney inspection/cleaning guys the landlord had sent. They were very adamant that it was unsafe to have a fire at this time, until some repairs were done. As we have had many fires since we moved in (saves on heating), this was not precisely a happy thing to hear. Still, we have survived thus far. These cold gray days are perfect for a toasty fire, though, so hopefully the problem will get patched soon.

Right. Have a good morning, every one!


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Bummer, Beej. I hadn't realised that you were that close to being able to purchase when we talked over beer. Hopefully you will find another option sooner, rather than later.


It's in the Winnipeg market and will be the reason I can't buy my own place; but I think family-rant day was yesterday.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Came home just in time to meet the chimney inspection/cleaning guys the landlord had sent. They were very adamant that it was unsafe to have a fire at this time, until some repairs were done. As we have had many fires since we moved in (saves on heating), this was not precisely a happy thing to hear. Still, we have survived thus far. These cold gray days are perfect for a toasty fire, though, so hopefully the problem will get patched soon.


Wood fire? If so, it's best to ensure very good ventilation otherwise indoor air-quality will suffer.


----------



## RevMatt

Heh. If only families kept their disfunction to one day  But yes, I remember the story.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Heh. If only families kept their disfunction to one day  But yes, I remember the story.


The story keeps getting 'better'.  

I should keep some notes for next family-rant day.


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> Wood fire? If so, it's best to ensure very good ventilation otherwise indoor air-quality will suffer.


It's not the ventilation. Apparently, there is a hole in the masonry inside the fireplace, which allows smoke and possibly flame (!) into the wall cavity surrounding the fireplace. This struck everyone involved as a Bad Thing.


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> Took my wee munchkin for blood tests this morning, and I am very proud of her! We had prepared her well ahead of time, as she needs lots of time ot think things through, but when it came down to it, there was no crying or upset of any kind. I think she was too busy being curious. I left my wife at home, so it was a fairly calm experience, all in all.


Matt, when she was younger (12 months and 18 months) I could take our daughter in for her needles and she would get them without making a sound (my wife would still cry though). Now (22 months) if we have to take her to the doctor it is a nightmare. The last time we went in we thought she might have an ear infection. She was fine when the doctor came in, and fine when he pulled out his ear inspection thingy, the doctor said, "Should we check Daddy's ears first?" to try and keep her comfortable with it. As soon as he took one step towards me she started to scream. We did manage to get her calmed down for parts of the checkup, but you would be amazed at how fast our daughters voice can make a doctor work.


----------



## bhil

By the way, good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Beej. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, better to be cold in the dark than toasty warm after a chimney fire. Don't gamble on this one, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> Matt, better to be cold in the dark than toasty warm after a chimney fire. Don't gamble on this one, mon ami. Paix.


Indeed. We have already conceded to the Alberta cartel and turned the gas back on. Furnace will have to do.

Beej, sounds like time for another beer and story night. You play pool?

Sean, that sounds like so much fun! Now that she is getting near 3, my daughter is getting much better when things are explained to her. Surprises are still bad, but if she has time to think it through, things generally go well. We are expecting that the sudden shift to seeing a lot less of both of us as my wife starts working will throw things out of whack again, at least for a while, though.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Indeed. We have already conceded to the Alberta cartel and turned the gas back on. Furnace will have to do.
> ....
> Beej, sounds like time for another beer and story night. You play pool?
> ....











....
I used to play regulary, and still enjoy the occasional game.


----------



## Cameo

Lost two nieces and two nephews to fire a few years ago.
Young nephew played with lighter and set couch on fire,
the firefighters state that couch fires can actually 
smolder in the cushions for a long time before exploding. 

Please be safe - don't even take small chances with fire.
I can't stress this enough. Too scarey and too many chances
of something fatal happening.

Another wet day though it looks like the weekend may be
better than it looked originally - no longer calling for rain
all weekend.

My kids were alright with needles and such - Santa Claus 
scared the bejebbers out of my oldest son when he was 
little though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, we use a woodstove and recycled newspaper and fallen branches from last winter for heat during the spring. It is windy and chilly most days, so this is ideal. Safety is the key factor whenever using any sort of fire.


----------



## MLeh

Morning, all.

A story for you, before I take off for the ferry and head to the airport:

When I used to take my daughter in for her innoculations (I never called them shots because daddy has a shotgun and that's how things get KILLED) I would tell her, quite openly 'it's gonna hurt'. I also told her that it was going to happen so she might as well just get it over with and not make a fuss. (I've never lied to my daughter, and she knows this.)

Usually she'd say, afterwards, that it wasn't as bad as she'd expected.

Now, the odd thing is, last summer she fell off her horse at horse camp and had to be evacuated out. When she was sitting in the hospital the doctor was sure that it was just a bad bruise because, although she was crying a bit, she wasn't making a big fuss. He sent her back to the ranch for the night (gave her some tylenol) and told her to come back in the morning for an xray - just to be sure.

They did the xray the next morning and discovered that she'd broken her shoulder. (actually, her humerus just below the shoulder joint) The nurse said it was possibly one of the most painful fractures around and most people coming into the hospital with that kind of injury are usually screaming in pain. 

My daughter said 'Yes, it hurt, but I didn't see where making a big scene would do any good.' 

Anyway ... time to head out.

Enjoy the rest of the day everyone - I'll be back in a couple of days.


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> ...My kids were alright with needles and such - Santa Claus
> scared the bejebbers out of my oldest son when he was
> little though.


It must be the beard, our daughter was terrified of Santa too. We knew he scared hee, but didn't realize how much until at Christmas, Grandma handed her a present. She dropped it and slowly backed across the room staring at the present in horror and then started crying. The wrapping paper on the present had a picture of Santa on it. Eventually she got used to him, but if he comes up suddenly he still scares her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Santa never scared my son when he was young, but one of Santa's elves, who was an adult Little Person, scared him for some reason. He has since gotten over this fear when he befriended a person such as this in elementary school.


----------



## SINC

We reached 19 by the noon hour so the forecast is now 24 for today. Still quite windy though.


----------



## SINC

Tomorrow is prep day for our first camping trip of the year which will begin on Thursday. Two buddies and I will venture out to the lake to enjoy two days of companionship in the first days of camp ground openings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. Do you need a doxie or two to protect you from badgers and/or wolverines???


----------



## SINC

Marc, it cannot hurt to send at least one along, can It?


----------



## RevMatt

Quietish day around here in general. Hope Elaine's trip is going well. Got my hair all cut off tonight, so the weather report better had been right, because if it doesn't warm soon my ears will freeze  I only get it cut 2 or 3 times a year, so it's drastic when it happens.


----------



## SINC

Me too Matt.

Got a buzz. May have to post a pic tomorrow with my new iSight built in camera.

Summer type cut with one difference.

I'll be back in the chair in three weeks.


----------



## winwintoo

I had a most excellent day today. Got some things together for a class I'm giving tomorrow night. Got my domain back on line. Got an email from Apple - they are not charging me for the replacement iPod Shuffle they sent my grandson last week. It was warmish here so it was a nice day to be out.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Don, a camping trip is always a wonderful break. 

Remember what I said about our family getting along? Oh the irony; I spoke too soon. Worst case of hard feelings we've ever had between us occurred late yesterday. My anger has been replaced by sadness. Hope we can resolve it.

Too stunned to post on 'family-rant day' yesterday.

Sleep well all


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Quietish day around here in general. Hope Elaine's trip is going well. Got my hair all cut off tonight, so the weather report better had been right, because if it doesn't warm soon my ears will freeze  I only get it cut 2 or 3 times a year, so it's drastic when it happens.


Does this mean I can't call you hippie anymore? :-(


----------



## SINC

Just popped in to check on things while up for a drink of water. No "good night" from Marc? He must have fallen asleep grading papers!

Oh well, good morning to those who are up for the day. After all it is 6:45 a.m. in Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## gwillikers

Good morning folks, I just popped in to produce my one thousandth post. I don't have any breakfast treats, as I've only just completed my night shift 2 hours ago, and I'm now heading to bed. But what better place to cross the ehMac post threshold than the Shang?

Have a great day everyone... one thousand times over, from the Left Coast


----------



## RISCHead

morning folks - just pausing to pour a cup of Marc's finest into a fresh banana bag


----------



## RISCHead

That reminds me - nothing quite like a good banana song
http://www.singalongwithme.com/banana/index.php


----------



## Dr.G.

"Got a buzz". Don, not sure if I want to sent out a doxie if you are into smoking pot. Still, I shall send out Huck, hoping that you will refrain from toking up around him. Paix, mon frere. Bon voyage.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Lucky you, Don. I miss camping. Used to do a lot of it as a kid. My parents provided a new tent and toddler-sized sleeping bag for Christmas, though, so maybe we shall camp this summer.

Congrats, gwillikers! 'tis but a number, of course, but it is certainly of mental significance.

Full day for me on the road and at the office. Have a good one, folks.

Beej, all of that commitment to peace love and happiness is still with me. It's just the hair that is gone. I'm sure you can find sufficient reason to call me a hippy if you so desire.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, glad to hear that things are starting to look up for you. It is "the Way of the Doxie", in that most things tend to be "up" (i.e., higher) for them. Seriously, glad you are receiving some good Karma.


----------



## RevMatt

Ena, sorry to hear about your new and disappointing development. Your friends here care about you, and we'll do what we can to support you. Hang in there.


----------



## Dr.G.

"No "good night" from Marc? He must have fallen asleep grading papers!" Don, how did you know????? That iSight must have long-range X-ray vision.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Matt has said almost exactly what I was about to say, so I shall let his words convey our hope for you. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Ann - yes we are definately here for you. Families are tough and they don't seem to recognize what they are doing by alienating each other. 
I am going to see my new nephew tonight for the first time. He was born
on Saturday, April 22 - same day as my youngest son. My oldest son is May 22 - so this rounds it out. Someone (probably me) really has to talk to my sister though. She has to understand that there are more people in the world than just her and that the things she says are insensitive and hurtful. My mother would do anything for us - she cares more about us than herself - and my sister has now hurt mom's feelings. Again. My mom won't say a thing to my sister and for the most part I don't step in, unless something is said to mom in front of me and then I let my sister know she has overstepped her rights. Funny, that never seems to make her mad at me. 

Going to be a nice day. My partner is taking me to lunch today and one of our sales rep's is taking me to lunch tomorrow for administrative assistants week.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone and congratulations to gwillikers.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Got a buzz". Don, not sure if I want to sent out a doxie if you are into smoking pot. Still, I shall send out Huck, hoping that you will refrain from toking up around him. Paix, mon frere. Bon voyage.


Marc, rest assured that the only weed I ever touch is the odd one that crops up along the seams of the cement on the driveway.

The "buzz" should perhaps have been more correctly "buzzcut".


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I understand "buzzcut". I knew what you were talking about, but I just want to tease you. It is so easy to misunderstand English these days as our language evolves.


----------



## Carex

It is still funny to think about Sinc as a closet pothead though isn't it? 

And he has a permanent buzz... on his head. Doesn't he?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Carex. Don as a "pothead"? I don't think so.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Beej

I'm in downtown Calgary and the people, on average, appear to be younger than I'm used to in Ottawa. Quite the city to be in right now.


----------



## SINC

Didja bring your western boots?


----------



## Beej

No boot, no hat no service?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I should warn you that Canada's largest dachshund dog show is held in Camrose, Alberta. Calgary's Municipal Dog is the Dachshund.


----------



## Beej

Well then it's good they stay in the cities, the wolverines would tear them apart in the country.

Calgary really is a great place to visit. The energy (pardon the pun) is remarkable and it offers so much opportunity for young, hard-working people looking to learn. I never had these kinds oppotunities, from restaurants to couriers to office work to trades, when I was growing up. Choices were very limited where/when I was raised. 

The young here, even if the boom turns to bust, will have early skills and workplace learning that will carry them to success throughout life, if they are bold, curious, hard-working and capable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, my wife is from Calgary, so I have seen what you are seeing in the people. It is an amazing city. The dachshunds were prevented from going into the countryside because of jurisdictional disputes between Alberta and BC. Preferring forests and tundra, the wolverine is distributed throughout B.C. except in heavily populated areas. The also occupy Alaska, Yukon, and the Northwest Territories but are rare in the Prairies and eastward. For some reason, BC wants to keep wolverines protected.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Tall tales and superstitions cling to the wolverine like a sorcerer’s cloak, thickly furred. A wolverine will leap from a tree to kill a reindeer. It will shadow a trapper and break down his door to devour him. Sleeping under a wolverine skin condemns a person to endless hunger. 
Naturalists who study wolverines and have seen their bared teeth and flashing claws understand the roots of these exaggerated tales. Yet this carnivore, which weighs up to 45 pounds (20 kilograms) and is the largest terrestrial member of the weasel family, would rather run up a tree or duck into a den than fight anything its size or larger. 

Rodents, fish, reptiles, and birds are favorite prey, but wolverines usually prefer carrion. Gulo gulo—the glutton—is a prime scavenger who buries for later use some of the meat it tears off."

http://magma.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/0206/feature3/index.html?fs=www7.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Wolverines are now considered an endangered animal due to the destruction of their habitat and over hunting by fur traders. Ranchers also kill wolverines due to the threat they possess towards livestock. Thus, being a conservationist myself, I would never think of sending out a doxie to hunt down a group of wolverines. Doxies are plentiful in North America, but wolverines are not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some intersting Facts about Wolverines

If a wolverine was the size of a bear, it would be the strongest animal on Earth. 

The wolverine's jaws are strong enough to crush bones. 

Wolverines are capable of bringing down deer or caribou. 

A cougar will back away if it is challenged for a carcass by a wolverine. 

Wolverines are strong enough to drag an animal carcass three times their own weight for some distance. 

Wolverines have been reported to drive packs of wolves from their kills. 

Only the European Dachshund poses a threat to wolverines in North America. North American Dachshunds have been bred to be able to kill a wolverine, but not to attack one unprovoked.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> North American Dachshunds have been bred to be able to kill a wolverine, but not to attack one unprovoked.


One of the best-known failed breeding projects.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, it is not a "failed" project. Our litter of doxie pups shall be 6 months old on Saturday. Thus, they would be old enough to hunt down and kill a full grown wolverine. However, unlike the European dachshund, which has been inbred with the "kill all wolverines/badgers" trait, North American dachshund breeders are careful not to bring about this trait. It is a regressive gene which is slowly being phased out here in North America. If you could manage to get a wolverine to stay in the same room with you while you were holding a doxie pup from our litter you would see what I mean. The pup would not budge unless the wolverine made an attack, which is highly unlikely, since most wolverines that have not inherited the "Fear the Doxie" trait have been killed off late in the 20th century.


----------



## RevMatt

Again with the wolverines? 

So, Beej, you are actually there because you and Elaine are having an affair, right? I'm on to you two!

Hope everyone's day is fantastically exciting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, a little education slips into The Shang every so often. Here is one of the best websites re wolverines.

http://www.hww.ca/hww2.asp?id=108

Here is a site or two about dachshunds

http://www.wienerdogs.org/

http://www.akc.org/breeds/dachshund/index.cfm

http://quicksitebuilder.cnet.com/tokelry/easterncanadadachshundclub/

http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/dachshundsw.htm


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> Calgary really is a great place to visit. The energy (pardon the pun) is remarkable and it offers so much opportunity for young, hard-working people looking to learn. I never had these kinds oppotunities, from restaurants to couriers to office work to trades, when I was growing up. Choices were very limited where/when I was raised.
> 
> The young here, even if the boom turns to bust, will have early skills and workplace learning that will carry them to success throughout life, if they are bold, curious, hard-working and capable.


Most of those young people are from Saskatchewan!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

RevMatt said:


> Hope everyone's day is fantastically exciting.


What sort at you getting at?  (Innocent question)

Thanks so much for your caring words about family situation. Still on going but am trying to be optimistic.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> What sort at you getting at?  (Innocent question)
> 
> Thanks so much for your caring words about family situation. Still on going but am trying to be optimistic.


Ann, I'm sorry you're having family gruntlement - I thought I was the only one. I find a lot of support here and the doxies always come to visit whenever I need a shoulder to cry on.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

I have never understood what a gruntle is, not how one can be gruntled, or disgruntled. Maybe if I did, I would understand what gruntlement and disgruntlement are both negative concepts 

I've been reading the thread about childcare, while trying to put my daughter down for the night. Plus, the reality that by next week we will be, for 10 short weeks, a household with 2 full time jobs and 2 part time jobs has begun to sink in, and I am having nightmares about it even while fully awake. I am trying to console myself on that last concept by realising that we will actually be able to pay some of the principle on our debt off, if we chose. Or, more likely, save it up carefully to carry us through the summer after the contracts are over, and Julie goes back to the job search. In either case, it will be nice to be slightly less behind the 8-ball for a while, and since it is only for 10 weeks, we ought to be able to avoid killing each other .

But the above mentioned thread, combined with the nightly stress, has left me in a rather foul mood, so I think I shall head out for a bit. Maybe go work, but more likely go kill some pixillated monsters. CERTAINLY not a good time to try and post or write anything of import. Have a pleasant evening, all.


----------



## RevMatt

I knew I should have quit. Now I really am. Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Matt. I have faced similar demons as you are going through. All I shall say, not wanting to seem trite, is "And this too shall pass". Somehow you shall make it through this period. I did not think that I could when I was a single parent of a 4 year old son and a profoundly disabled 7 year old daughter. However, I did, as will you and your wife. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Carex. Don as a "pothead"? I don't think so.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Like a baby treats a diaper.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Like a baby treats a diaper." Carex, I never heard that expression before today.


----------



## Cameo

Well, here is wishing that things get better for Carex and for Matt. I keep 
trying to think of life as a road full of potholes, cause you know that you 
always come out the other side of the pothole. Some are just larger than
others. Keep on plugging and remember that you have friends who care.

Saw my nephew for the first time tonight - slept in my arms for the whole 
hour. Funny how such a little thing can put your arm to sleep. Forgot how
that happens!

Work is picking up now so things are looking good there. Weather is smartening
up now too.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I keep trying to think of life as a road full of potholes, cause you know that you always come out the other side of the pothole. Some are just larger than
others. Keep on plugging and remember that you have friends who care." A fine philosophy, Jeanne. This belief and The Way of the Doxie shall help you overcome adversity. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Matt and Carex. One of my favourite sayings at times like this:
Why am I down here with the turkeys when I should be soaring with the eagles?


----------



## SINC

I'm going to pretend I read nothing negative since my last visit. Glad to hear you all doing well. Packed the MH today and will do the final prep around 10:00 a.m. before hitting the road for a few days. See you in the morning before I leave, but please behave yourselves in my absence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Excelsior, Ann.


----------



## Carex

It's an old line from Cheers Dr. G.

Ena, that line is appropriate for troubles at work I suppose. Mine is a personal issue and there is a beautiful child involved.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's an old line from Cheers Dr. G." Norm!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is again time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Hang in there. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Carex. Am very sorry to hear that you are having 'personal issue' troubles. My wish for you is that they not drag on and are resolved amicably.


----------



## winwintoo

Well, I learned tonight that not all the nasty people in the world are my first degree relatives    

BUT, I applied some of what I've learned here and from spending time with the doxies and held my own and won a new friend in spite of a rocky start.

Matt, when I was married, I worked a fulltime job, had two little kids and my husband was a trucker who hauled gasoline which meant that he had to be at the refinery at 3 a.m. to load so he could make his 8 a.m. deliveries. We were a one car family and lived 25 miles from town. I would get up, make his breakfast, drive him to his truck which had to be parked in the city, drive back home, catch another hour rest, get up again, feed the kids, get them to school and daycare, drive back to the city for my day job, work all day, pick up the kids from school and daycare, drive them home, make them supper, get them settled, then drive back to the city, pick up hubby, drive back home, make him supper, clean up the dishes, get to bed for a couple of hours and then start all over. We did that for a couple of years until he finally got a long haul job and was gone for days at a time.

People would wonder how I could be happy having him gone so much. Hah!

But I remember that as one of the happiest, most contented periods of my life and we survived.

Now I'm tired just thinking about it   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Is it bedtime yet? Yes it is! Hooray!

Happy trails Don.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Again with the wolverines?
> 
> So, Beej, you are actually there because you and Elaine are having an affair, right? I'm on to you two!
> 
> Hope everyone's day is fantastically exciting.


Let's just say that I'm really tired right now.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Don, who approved this vacation? I'm pretty sure I didn't. Well, you have a good trip, we will miss you. Bring back pictures!

Off for another busy day. Have fun, everyone.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. True to form on the day we leave it is a dull grey sky and the ground is wet from overnight showers. Oh well, loading in the rain is OK, but I hate dumping the holding tanks in the rain and this must be done before we leave. Tomorrow on the other hand looks like good weather. We depart at 10:00 a..m. so am grabbing a quick cuppa and then finish up a few work related things before I head out to the back forty.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Sorry to hear about everyone's (personal/family/work) issues, and I hope they all get sorted out soon. 

Don, have a good trip.

Had hte weekly poker game at our house last night, and it ran later than usual. Then as I was cleaning up, I remembered a few more things I was supposed to get done before poker and didn't, so it ended up being areally late night. Now at work with only 5 hours of sleep, it looks like it is going to be long day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Took the doxies to the park on a sunny mild 8C day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, that was a fine story you shared of your inner strength and fortitude. You should be as proud of yourself as we all are. You, Jeanne, et al, are survivors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might tonight's new moon bring us all a sense of newfound tranquility and inner peace. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MLeh

Beej said:


> Let's just say that I'm really tired right now.


Nothing to do with me ...


Anyway - morning, all. Back in the office today. The trip to Alberta went well.

I will agree that Alberta is a young, vibrant economy - lots of young folk for sure, and a very high paced lifestyle.

There are, however, certain ramifications to that economy which are not necessarily in the best long term interests of those young folk.

The drop out rate for young people in highschool in Alberta is in significant danger of increasing substantially. Why stay in school when you can get a job paying $60,000.00-$90,000.00 as a labourer? There are 'Help Wanted' signs in every gas station, fast food place.

Having grown up in a 'boom economy', I know how easy it is to think that it will go on forever, so I worry about these young bucks when their backs give out and they realise that they have no real skills. 

Just looking at the long term.

And they all drive fast.


----------



## Beej

http://www.education.gov.ab.ca/k_12/completion/ProvDropRet.pdf

That can be a concern, but many of the top jobs out there require high-school and also benefit from post-secondary. The career of a rig hand, for example, is greatly improved with some technical college courses.


----------



## MLeh

The friend I stayed with is doing a degree in Social Sciences so a lot of our discussion was about people who have fallen between the cracks in the social safety net. 

... How in a time of such abundance, people are still living on the streets ... and people never see themselves being in that position until they're actually there, and then they wonder how it happened. 

... How some parents provide everything for their kids, and then the kids get out on their own and don't realise that hand in hand with privilege goes responsibility. And because it's easy to make a living, at least right now, when the hard times come (either personally or economically) they won't have the skills to cope. 

...How social spending hasn't kept pace with wages & cost of living, so that there is a shortage of social services. (ie: no foster parents for teens who do need help.) 

...How, in an overheated economy it's easy to focus on the material things and forget about the things that really matter. 

I'll leave the rest of the sermon for Matt.


----------



## Dr.G.

I read in the Globe and Mail a few months ago that a main distribution center for food banks in Calgary was being forced to move because the warehouse in which they were located was being converted into a condo.


----------



## Beej

While there's always need for more help, we should be careful not to ignore what opportunity is doing for so many.


----------



## Beej

Fun, fun conference calls let me do 'other' stuff simultaneously.


----------



## Ena

'Afternoon all. Anyone want some of my sick time hours? Nearly up to the cut off where I can't accumulate any more hours. 

Pay stub day today ahead of electronic transfer at midnight tonight. Funny how we all rush to get the darn thing. Must still want something we can see and feel in our hands.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, it is interesting that we work, have our checks transferred electronically to a bank, which gives us the right to use a credit/debit card or write more pieces of paper (i.e., checks). There are times that I like walking around with 20 dollars of toonies, loonies and other change just for the jingle.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> There are times that I like walking around with 20 dollars of toonies, loonies and other change just for the jingle.


Tempted to post a Mae West quote but I won't so as to maintain my good reputation :lmao:


----------



## winwintoo

I've got the air conditioner running  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I usually distribute this change in all four pockets to prevent just this sort of situation. Thus, your reputation remains intact and in high standing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, tonight we could have air conditioning as well -- we could open our windows and let the 5C breeze come through the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Good start to a sermon there, Elaine. I may well steal some of that 

Met with a young woman who will provide some childcare for us, so I think we have figured out the mechanics for how we are going to manage things when my wife starts work next week. Well, I think so. We haven't actually heard back from the daycare place saying that they will add two full days to the time my daughter spends with them. I will have to check that in person in an hour or so once I get there. Exciting times ahead.

I had a meeting back in the town we moved out of, so we made a trip out of it, and collected several flowers and other things that had frozen under the snow when we moved. Also took advantage of being there to stock up on cheap country goceries  Office and writing today. 

Have a wonderful day, all!


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning everyone - from Jeanne and Gracie both.
Sunny and should be a nice day.

Brought my shepard back from the vets yesterday, she was still
kind of loopy from anasthetic last night but seems fine this morning.
The removal of the cyst/tumour went well and now she just has to
stay on antibiotics and we have to apply a cream on the stitches til
they dissolve. They sent home a cone collar in case she tries to 
scratch but I hope it doesn't come to that cause she'll go bonkers.
Now just have to wait for the results from the bloodwork.

Hope everyone is in a great mood today - after all, it is sunny and
it is friday!


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Today is the last day the painter is supposed to be at our house. I questioned him yesterday since it didn't look like he would be done by today. As a result he stayed until 9:30 last night and was then rather then coming in at 9:00 this morning like he normally does, he showed up at 5:30. At least the painting should be done today.


----------



## bhil

Jeanne, glad to hear your shephard got through the operation OK. I hope you get more good news from the bloodwork.


----------



## Cameo

The doggy anti-inflammatories have done a wonderful job with
taking away lots of her pain as she has been bounding up the
stairs three at a time again and jumping up and down off the 
bed without difficulty. Well until yesterday's work but that is
temporary. I just phoned about the bloodwork and
the assistant said there wasn't anything to worry about but
the vet was going to call me to explain.

Sean - you will be glad when all the work is finished and you
can go home from work on Fridays knowing that you can do
as you please - or nothing if you so please.

Marc, do you still have that white stuff or has the weather finally
smartened up?

Elaine - I hope your travels are going well.

We don't need the air conditioners yet - but the sunshine is wonderful.


----------



## winwintoo

Things are looking much brighter here today.

It was quite pleasant to have the A/C on yesterday - it was so hot in here that the cable modem quit working! My windows face west - and I have lots of windows - but I would rather have the windows and the heat than be facing east in this building and only see a parking lot   

I hope everyone is having a good day,

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 

Matt, I would love to write you a sermon. I did an inservice once here re early childhood literacy, and one of the persons there told me that I was more passionate on this topic, and delivered such a sermon, that it was better than any of the "hellfire and brimstone" sermons she had heard at her church. Good luck, as well, with the childcare situation.

Jeanne, always glad to hear of good news for any dog.

Margaret, enjoy your AC. It is 7C and cloudy here in St.John's at 130PM.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Another day in the office. Today I get to do a corporate registry with the province of Saskatchewan. Anyone know a lawyer in Regina? (apparently I have to appoint someone living in Saskatchewan with 'power of attorney'.)

*mutters about silly government paperwork*


----------



## winwintoo

I can't recommend a lawyer in Saskatchewan, but stay away from anyone with the initials T.M. or anyone associated with T.M.

If you want the full name pm me and I'll let you know.

I think Sean might have a lawyer in his family tree..........


Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Actually two, my brother and my father. Does the lawyer have to be in Regina? They both work in Humboldt, a small city a little over 2 hours from Regina. If you need someone in Regina, I can ask my brother to reccomend someone of you would like.


----------



## MLeh

Margaret: sometimes it's better to know who 'not' to use. It's similar to when I'm going to a small town and ask a local, not which hotel to *stay*, but rather which hotel to *avoid*. (ie: the biker/peeler bar). 

I'll keep those initials in mind.

Sean: if you do know someone, you can just PM me.


----------



## winwintoo

winwintoo said:


> Things are looking much brighter here today.


...... and then I looked at the calendar and did my income tax. XX) XX) 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

I guess I had better sit down and redo my income tax - I started, it
said I had to pay so I put it aside to redo later. Seems strange to go
from a refund of $1200. last year to having to pay $500 this year.
I keep thinking I did something wrong.

Guess shoving it in a drawer and ignoring it wouldn't work. Darn.
Oh well.

TGIF


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I have use QuickTax for the past two years and it has found my wife and I apx. $1400 in savings that I did not know was allowed. So, keep this in mind if you do a recheck.


----------



## MLeh

If you get a refund it just means you gave the government too much money to start with. An interest free loan. It's best to owe them money, as long as you can pay it on the due date. (for some reason they're really efficient about collecting interest, just not as diligent with paying it out ...)

(That said, I usually get a refund.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, the way our income tax is deducted at the source, or so I am told, is to ensure axp. a $300 return or tax bill. Anything outside of this range means circumstances changed. In my case, all of my extra teaching results in my getting only half of every dollar earned. For some reason, they keep 50%. Thus, I am forced to have a refund each year. However, to offset this, if I create a web course and receive $5000 stipend for this course, I may elect to have no income tax deducted. This evens things out somewhat. 

Still, QuickTax picked up some mistakes I made and showed me some legitimate deductions I did not even know I was allowed to take and keep from being audited. I actually had to override the program and not take some deductions I thought were excessive and pushing the envelope of legality (e.g., We did not claim all of the lost money on the birth of the 6 doxies. If made into a business, our kennel, which is registered with the CKC, could generate losses which we could use to bring down our personal taxes. If we were self-employed as professional dog breeders, this is one thing. However, this is not our main source of employment. Still, such tax programs do point our the myriad of loopholes allowable to people who wish to view over the edge of the abyss of the tax code and remain on the legal side.)


----------



## bhil

Well, it looks like a beautiful afternoon out, so I think it's time to go out for a two hourl ong walk , pausing occasionally to take a metal stick and hit little white things lying on the ground. 

Have a good weekend everyone.

FORE!!!


----------



## Beej

Happy weekend everybody. Sinc: something wicked your way comes, next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, luckily there are no mini albino doxies for you to hit with your stick. To relieve stress, why not take up yoga. Or, on nice days, go outside for long walks, or even take up golf. That can be very relaxing. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I shall be in Cuba all next week. Hopefully, what you have in store for Don will not harm him in any way.


----------



## Beej

Enjoy your trip, Dr. G. 

Sinc will only be harmed if he steals food off my plate. I may have to take the plate with me into the bathroom -- quite often, if the beer flows nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I find that I have to eat snacks standing up at times, especially when all of the doxies see me eating anything that has cheese. Is your fear of Sinc similar to this fear?


----------



## Beej

Somewhat, although I imagine he's somewhat taller. In the end, it's for his own good not to partake of irresponsible and destructive 20-something (not for long) bachelor behaviour. 

Poke the bear, disturb the poop: you shouldn't worry about the doxies, they're harmless. Worry about the wolverines. If I visit the Rock, and I hope to in the next year or two, I won't bring any. I know you're worried about their safety, but me and the wolvies understand it's a brave front.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If I visit the Rock, and I hope to in the next year or two, I won't bring any. I know you're worried about their safety, but me and the wolvies understand it's a brave front." Yes, it would be a brave front for the wolverines ..... sort of like the Charge of the Light Brigade. "Into the valley of death road the 600". Imagine, 600 wolverines brought down by 7 doxies. Still, I don't feel that endangered animals like the wolverine should be subjected to certain death. The doxies shall behave.


----------



## Ena

Happy Friday everyone. 

Jeanne, good news on your dog. Amazing how there is help now for ageing pets.

Three day weekend for me. Yay!


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Imagine, 600 wolverines brought down by 7 doxies.


Good imagination, like Tolkein.  

Bad Beej!


----------



## RevMatt

Hrm. If I ever have money, I think I will buy Marc a wolverine, and Beej a doxie. Let them do with them as they will.

And hurry up and get to the dark side of 30 with me, Beej. I need an excuse to not trust you 

Hope everyone's days are going well. Nice day here, much driving, not as much work as I would have liked, but I did spend an hour being interviewed for the local paper. We have settled childcare, at least for next week, and maybe for the whole of the next 10 weeks. Interestingly, Elections Canada is hiring people to prepare for the next election (do they know something we don't?) and one or two other things have come up in the last 2 days of a more permanent nature, so maybe my wife will have work when this 10 week Census gig is over. That would make a rather large difference to our lives, in many ways, most of which are good. So fingers crossed.

Marc, I'm not one to read other people's sermons normally, although exceptions could be made. If you happened to be anywhere nearby, though, I'd have you in to read it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> And hurry up and get to the dark side of 30 with me, Beej. I need an excuse to not trust you


I see you are a quick study. You can trust Beej, even if you viciously disagree with him. Join me and your journey towards the truth will be complete. Or maybe paraphrasing the Emperor isn't such a good idea.  

I see a friendly yet disagreeable future for us. What do you see?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I am sure that you could not round up 600 wolverines, so it is a moot point.


----------



## RevMatt

At the moment, a dirty kitchen. But somewhere in the near future I see us settling the question of who's outlook on life is superior over beer. Many, many beers. Possibly stretching over many years. Longer if we take breaks.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If I ever have money, I think I will buy Marc a wolverine, and Beej a doxie. Let them do with them as they will." I would donate my wolverine to the Sierra Club so that could place him/her in the locale that most needed these endangered species. Dachshunds are the #6 dog in terms of AKC and CKC registrations in North America, so they are not endangered.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I have only been to Ottawa once and that was for a July 1st Canada Day celebration the year after I became a Canadian Citizen on July 1st, 1997. Still, maybe I could do a podcast/webcast sermon. In California, they have drive-in churches.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> But somewhere in the near future I see us settling the question of who's outlook on life is superior over beer. Many, many beers.


Your outlook on life is superior. My outlook on how things function is superior. Somewhere in between lies a happy and pleasant centrist. We should ridicule them and continue our discussion after they break down in tears.


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> Your outlook on life is superior. My outlook on how things function is superior. Somewhere in between lies a happy and pleasant centrist. We should ridicule them and continue our discussion after they break down in tears.


 :lmao: :clap: 

Well said, indeed! Do you think we can find a centrist in Ottawa? Isn't non-partisan behaviour banned around here?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, this sounds like the discussions that raged when I was a boy growing up in New York City -- Who was the best center fielder -- Willie Mays of the NY Giants, Mickey Mantle of the NY Yankees or Duke Snider of the Brooklyn Dodgers? Stephen Jay Gould once said that if this could even be solved, then there were no secrets of the universe that could not be answered.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Do you think we can find a centrist in Ottawa? Isn't non-partisan behaviour banned around here?


Good question. People do give me funny looks when I criticise and complement government on different issues. Maybe there's a bylaw I dont' know about.


----------



## RevMatt

Marc, if only politicians were as dependable/trustworthy as Centre Fielders.

Right, I've agreed enough with Beej for one night. Need to go try and get that kitchen clean now that my daughter is giving vague appearances of being settled for the night.


----------



## Ena

Matt and Elaine. Today I was reading about the newest 'in thing' in UK churches. Karaoke hymn machines! Just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, agreed. Of course, the issue deals with "Center Fielders" and not "Centre Fielders".


----------



## Dr.G.

"Karaoke hymn machines"!!! I actually heard one doing Amazing Grace about 5 years ago, and I blew off everyone's socks with my rendition of AG. Everyone wondered how I knew the words, in that I am Jewish, and how I could sing it so poorly. God works in mysterious ways......or so I am told.


----------



## Ena

Beej said:


> Join me and your journey towards the truth will be complete.


L'etat, c'est moi?


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing grace! How sweet the sound
That saved a wretch like me!
I once was lost, but now am found;
Was blind, but now I see.

’Twas grace that taught my heart to fear,
And grace my fears relieved;
How precious did that grace appear
The hour I first believed!

Through many dangers, toils and snares,
I have already come;
’Tis grace hath brought me safe thus far,
And grace will lead me home.

The Lord has promised good to me,
His Word my hope secures;
He will my Shield and Portion be,
As long as life endures.

Yea, when this flesh and heart shall fail,
And mortal life shall cease,
I shall possess, within the veil,
A life of joy and peace.

The earth shall soon dissolve like snow,
The sun forbear to shine;
But God, Who called me here below,
Will be forever mine.

When we’ve been there ten thousand years,
Bright shining as the sun,
We’ve no less days to sing God’s praise
Than when we’d first begun.

http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/a/m/amazgrac.htm

Let's all sing...............


----------



## MLeh

I _AM_ a Karaoke hymn machine.

And Matt, you know that whiskey>beer every time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, might you do "Swing low, Sweet Chariot"?


----------



## Ena

Got to thinking about the hymns I know and now I've got an earworm of "All things bright and beautiful" 

All things bright and beautiful,
All creatures great and small,
All things wise and wonderful:
The Lord God made them all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RISCHead

[Edit]: Credit where its due:
http://www.8notes.com/scores/2766.asp?ftype=gif


----------



## MLeh

Marc:
I can play just about any hymn by ear. And sing the alto line at the same time.


----------



## Beej

I really don't like waking up unusually early. That feeling of being suddenly alert and knowing that you won't be able to get back to sleep. D'oh.


----------



## RevMatt

morning, every one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Matt........morning Beej. Coffee or tea???


----------



## Dr.G.

RISCHead, while I cannot read music, other are able to do so. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, you shall have to lead the ehMacLand Choir and Glee Club.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning! At first I thought I was hearing the angels this morning. Glad it was just Marc and Elaine singing.

I got to try out the cure for bad leftover coffee this morning. Memo to self: go the the grocery store   

The cure for bad leftover coffee - you know that coffee that's been in the pot too long, or that bit that was left over from yesterday and you dread nuking it because you know it will be bitter? Well nuke it and then sprinkle some salt in it, give it a stir and voila, good as new.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Time to get caught up on paperwork without the phone ringing or random emails from consultants to disrupt the work flow.

I was singing along with a song this morning (I have a nice little sound system in my office that I listen to while working), and my loving husband came in and asked me what I'd done with the money, so I'm assuming my voice wasn't sounding angelic to him today.

But in anycase - today the ehMacLand Choir and Glee Club will be learning 'Payday Blues', by Dan Hicks and His Hot Licks (featuring the Lickettes). It's the song I sing whenever I do payroll, which is what I'm doing right now.


----------



## Beej

Just some popcorn, please. I'm going through the first season of Lost today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I can't sing so it was just Elaine singing and me looking talented.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I did that with my son for the first season DVD of "24". Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Slug day for me as I don't do much on my first day off. 

Start of peak vacation time of year got me thinking about best vacations I've ever had. One was Expo '86 and another was the Commonwealth Games in 1994 held here in Victoria. 

The Games were so much fun as I met so many people from different countries. 
I could hear the free nightly concerts from the comfort of my house so I didn't have to battle the crowds. 
Spent a fair bit of time at the CBC Radio booth where a lot of the shows were being broadcast. Got to meet people like Bill Richardson, Vicki Gabereau and Arthur Black. 
City felt strangely empty when it was all over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, is "Slug day" the same as it is in Georgia ("Such Leisure Under the Gardinias")?


----------



## winwintoo

Just got back from the grocery store. Coffee and deodorant. Besides the drugs, the two staples I cannot do without   

It is HOT out today so the A/C is running already hoping to keep it cool before the sun makes it around to this side and starts beating in the windows.

Hope everyone is having a good day, Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

G'day. A successful morning of garage sale visiting and other such trivialities. After food will come planting of the things dug on on Thursday, I suspect. Nice day here, at least. Beej, I hope that you are watching Lost outside, at least. Much too nice a day to be watching TV.

Easy to get here by bus, you know, and we can probably dig up an extra shovel...


----------



## Beej

Anytime you need help, give me some warning and pick me up. All I require is some cool water, hearty food and a place to dump my cigarette butts. Cheapest labour you'll ever get.


----------



## SINC

Good day to all. Just pulled in from the lake and spent the last hour dumping holding tanks, parking, cleaning, resetting the satellite dish for the Oilers / Wings game this afternoon which is now one third over, then unpacked, tossed the dirty clothes in the hamper and shaved and showered for the first time since Thursday. Felt pretty good, it did!

Now it's off the the store for a case of cold beer, then over to the local for the second period and to deliver this week's gratis copies of the paper.

Wife's working 3 to 11 so I will then be on my own at home for the third period.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don. You shall have to keep the calm here after tomorrow. I set off for Cuba about about 3PM my time. Pax, mes amigos.


----------



## Cameo

Marc - I hope you have the best vacation ever. You deserve it. 
We will miss you. Take lots of pictures, relax and enjoy every minute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Jeanne. This is only my second real vacation in my entire life. I am getting very excited. The other vacation was a 2 week stay in a rented house along the Nova Scotia coast. It was very relaxing. This should be a blast compared to that vacation 7 years ago. Someone else will have to make brunch next Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Never fear Marc, I will handle next Sunday's brunch. Bon Voyage!


----------



## RevMatt

Have a great trip, Marc! I am told many wonderful things about Cuba, particularly if you can get out of the resorts. Enjoy!


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Just popped in quickly to say hi. The weather has been so nice that I've been spending a lot of time getting the yard ready when I'm not too busy with the Cancer Society. Fill you all in later.
Bob


----------



## SINC

Howdy stranger Bob! Drop by and help us hold the old Shang together for a couple of weeks while Marc is in Cuba.


----------



## Ena

Marc, have a wonderful time away. Look forward to seeing you when you get back. 

Hope your arms don't get too tired flying! (groan)


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I wonder if The Shang thread will pass posting #20,000 while I am away? If so, might someone put in the word "doxie" into that posting #20,000. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. I shall be up making brunch before too long. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## gwillikers

Marc, have a great vacation, and relax like you haven't relaxed in years. I'll update you on any playoff oddities upon your return.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Brunch is now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, gw. I think that someone else shall win the ehMacLand hockey pool this time around. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all.

Marc, have a great vacation.

Grandson is camped out in the living-room this morning, so I'm making do in the bedroom - might just climb back into bed for a couple of hours  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:
 

> Good morning all.
> 
> Marc, have a great vacation.
> 
> Grandson is camped out in the living-room this morning, so I'm making do in the bedroom - might just climb back into bed for a couple of hours
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Good morning all. What a great idea, Margaret. I think I will too.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am glad that everyone is going back to bed. It gives me a chance to clean up after all of you had your brunch. Good luck next week, Don. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Any volunteers to take care of the doxies while we are away?


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Loveable doxie pups make a great May Day gift for that special person.


----------



## Dr.G.

OK, since there are no volunteers, I am sending the adult doxies to Don and a pup to Jeanne, Margaret and Ann. Hopefully, I shall be able to get them back upon my return next week. Doxies have a way of winning you over within minutes. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie Express just picked up the dogs. Thus, they are on their way to all of you. Merci, mes amis. I know that they are in good hands.


----------



## SINC

Not to worry Marc, they will be fine with us. Have a great vacation and raise a shot of rum to The Shang while there!


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G. I was sleeping and then watching a movie - I didn't see your post - I would have taken all the pups!

There's a bit of saskatoon pie left over. It's really good, so I suggest drawing lots so there won't be a big fight over it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Margaret, you might end up with another doxie pup. Lydia the cat, otherwise known as she who must be obeyed, isn't very happy at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, give Lydia and Rosie a day or so and they shall be best of friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, thank you for your offer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am counting on you to use the Doxie Emergency Squad at your discretion. National emergencies take priority. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Since Jack is in Nova Scotia being shown at dog shows, The Fearsome Foursome is now the Terrible Threesome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the names of the doxies are Rootie, Abby and Daisy. Not sure if I told you this or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you have Casey, the Wild Boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you have Huck, sweet loveable Huck.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am just killing off time just now, waiting for my wife to return from some last minute shopping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still here. We have to go soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am at 18,000 posts now. I shall sign off now, turn off my computer, and wish you all a peaceful week. Paix, mes amis............and Gracie too.


----------



## SINC

A fitting time to pull the plug for a week at thousand number 18 Marc.

Enjoy Cuba. See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cameo

I shall take great care of Huck never fear. Such a cutie. He and sammy, my westie shall be great buddies. Have the best ever vacation with no worries.


----------



## SINC

I'm not real sure if the old Shang can stand the shock of no Marc for better than a week. Yikes!


----------



## Cameo

Well, we have to "hold Fort Shang" or "hold the fort" so to speak. We wouldn't
want to let anything happen.


----------



## Beej

Now that he's away...

Wolverines rule!

Glad I got that out of my system. So, how is everyone's Sunday?


----------



## winwintoo

I'm having a good day - watching movies with my grandson. I can't seem to watch tv when I'm alone, so I've really been pigging out. Saw a couple last night and then saw "Flight Plan" and "The Longest Yard" this morning. We've had lunch and now waiting for the ball game to be over so we can watch one of the Crocodile Dundee movies.

The doxie pup is having a nap. I think he's lonely without his brothers. I'll have to take him over to visit the family bassett and the pair of szitzus (sp?)

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I'm watching an alien movie called "They Live" out in the MH in the back forty. While doing so, am writing my columns for next week and havin' a cold one!


----------



## Beej

I just watched Mrs. Henderson Presents. I recommend it to all for a nice Sunday watch. Thoughtful and whimsical; not an easy accomplishment.

A beautiful day here in Ottawa.


----------



## MLeh

I'm here in Whistler for a couple of days (work related).

You can tell it's a 'resort' type place - the ethernet outlet is as far as it can possibly be from any type of a work surface. And nowhere near a power supply. So I'm sitting, perched on the edge of the bed, with a cable stretching across the room to the ethernet outlet, and another one stretching the other way to a plug in. (and this is why I prefer Hampton Inns ...)

Have a good weekend everyone. I'm off to work now until midnight. (Conferences are fun.)


----------



## SINC

Man oh man, am I glad it's you and not me in that hotel room Elaine. Did WAAAY too many during my career and I especially hated that on a Sunday.

Have fun.


----------



## Ena

Off out soon for dinner with friends. All scrubbed up and not in the usual blue jeans. Makes for a nice change.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes Ann. A lady indeed. Enjoy!


----------



## SINC

Time for me to say good night and for Marc, paix mes ami.


----------



## SINC

And good night Gracie too.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning - the day is half over and no coffee? We need to pick it up folks   

I hope Marc and his wife have landed safely and are out this morning enjoying a stroll on the beach.

The sun isn't quite up here yet, but it looks like it will be a nice day.

Income tax netfiling went off without a hitch last night. For once they sent me an access code that worked and I had the whole mess out of my hair in a heartbeat.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RISCHead

Margaret, Monday mornings are slow - takes a extra hour to wean off the weekend.
Morning all, coffee's brewing and the croissants are buttery, warm and flaky.


----------



## winwintoo

Aren't weekends for resting? I'm going back to work today - Yippeee!!

It's work at home, first I have to buy that dreaded PC to work on, and then get some training but there's lots of work and I can do it whenever I want so it's the kind of thing I can get up at 4 in the morning and do for 4 or 5 hours and have the rest of the day off - my kind of work.

Hope everyone has a good week, take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Had the good fortune to sleep late today and that sure does not happen often. I think you are right about Marc being on a beach this morning. Somehow that just feels right Margaret.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning, all, and happy May Day.

This month the Shang Glee Club and Choir will be learning Now is the Month of Maying"

First verse: 
Now is the month of Maying, when Merry Lads are playing
Fa la la la la, la la la la la, la la la la la 
(repeat)
Each with his bonny lass, a dancing on the the grass
Fa la la la la, la la la la la la, la la la la la
(repeat)

and now, I go off to 'conferencing'. Later all.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! I hope Marc and his wife are having a great time in Cuba already, I just wish I had been around when he was handing out doxies. I'm in need of the Doxie Emergency Squad. One of the tasks on the weekend was to spend some time in the office cleaning/organizing which hasn't really been done since the move. During this, I discovered that the CD containing all of my Quickbooks records for the past year went missing during the move. The most recent backup disk I can find only containts data up to late 2004. Normally this wouldn't be a problem, since the file is usually on the computer, but I quit using Quickbooks when I got my new iMac in January, and I just cleaned off that PC and got rid of it a month ago. I know the people that bought my old PC, and they are minimal computer users, so today I will be off to Foam Lake to try my hand at retrieving the deleted files armed with an iPod full of undelete/unformat/recovery software.


----------



## winwintoo

Good luck with that Sean. Casey, the Wild Boy is on his way and he'll help you all he can. He's still on NL time so it half past noon his time and he'll probably need a nap on the way back from Foam Lake, but even while he's sleeping, he's alert to the sounds of trouble.

I hope those records weren't necessary for doing the dreaded income tax?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good luck in foam Lake Sean. I have a feeling you will need it.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Coffee tastes good this morning after a bit of wine last night.
Good company, good food and free-ranging conversation so no regrets.

Sure hope Marc is adapting quickly to being away from a computer and having a relaxing time.

Good luck with the recovery Sean.


----------



## winwintoo

So here I am - one of the privileges of being retired is that you can watch HGTV all day long if you want to. I have my second cup of coffee and that last piece of Saskatoon pie that I had hidden away, I've cleaned up the house from my busy weekend and turn on the tv and what's this?

An old movie on the HGTV channel?? That's not right. I LIKE old movies - don't get me wrong - but on HGTV? What's up with that?

Is it just our cable service?

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Oh, never mind. I opened the cable bill and there was an insert. We now have Turner Classic Movies. Cool.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Re-jig the channel line-up when you weren't looking Margaret? 

Off out to the vet for another monthly blood test on my dog's kidneys.


----------



## winwintoo

I usually pay attention to what's going on in the world, but this channel shift caught me off guard. I really love old movies, so I can see my tv staying locked on channel 39 from now on.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Sound of phone ringing. 

me: hello
barely intelligable female valley-girl voice: hello this is blah blah blah LeaderPost special 6 day delivery.
me: I already get the LeaderPost
bifvgv: (shocked) you already get the LeaderPost?
me: yes
bifvgv: (astounded) you get it delivered right to your door?
me: (exasperated) no, they deliver it a block away and I have to go and get it.
(edited for brevity)
bifvgv: (sympathetic) you're entitled to have that LeaderPost delivered right to your door!

Hmmmm.

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Good one Margaret!

Local daily astonisher calls to try and get me to subscribe. I tell them I wouldn't even line a bird cage with it and am usually met with silence. 

Java's blood work results are great. Phew! Don't have to go back for three months.


----------



## SINC

Glad to see Ann and Margaret keeping The Shang busy during the day.


----------



## Ena

Don, up to you now. Nap needed after night out.


----------



## MaxPower

OK I'll pop in for a quick hello.

Been quite busy lately (still).

We finally sold the house last week (to a Hamilton Tiger-Cat) and now the deal is firm. So now comes the task of finding moving companies, packing etc. We move in June.

And my wife and I got a refund on our taxes. Whoo Hoo!!


----------



## SINC

Good to hear things have improved for you Warren. I just knew it would all come together.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm taking a break from my new job!

My son had to run out to the post office so it's just me and the dog, and the dog doesn't know how to check my work and I hesitate to go further until the boss returns.

Good news, the software runs just fine under Virtual PC so it wasn't necessary to buy a new PC for me to work on and running reports will be a simple matter of me bringing my PowerBook over once a month for Randy to do his magic.

This is the kind of work that most people would find mind numbing, but I find interesting - my mind started looking for faster, easier ways to do the job and once I get the hang of it, I can do it in my sleep.

Pay is not bad either.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Just getting ready to watch the Oilers/Wings game in 10 minutes. Will do so with my daughter tonight as the wife is working. Damn, that means I have to go in the house. Oh well, I can hear a pizza calling.


----------



## Cameo

Good for you Margaret! Warren, congrats on the new house. 
I thought I had to pay taxes so didn't worry about doing it til
yesterday - if I did it correctly then I get a nice chunk back 
myself.

Weather is great and it is good to get back to walking in the evening,
Especially since I spend so much of the weekday infront of a computer
sitting on my posterior.


----------



## nussajane

"me: hello
barely intelligable female valley-girl voice: hello this is blah blah blah LeaderPost special 6 day delivery"

Ok Ok You are looking for bodies to fill in while Marc is away!!? Here I am. We finished the taxes so are drinking Rusty Nails.
I got a call recently.
Caller: I am looking for the man of the house.
Me: I am the man of the house.
Caller: You are not a man!
Me: Yes I am. Goodbye.


----------



## Beej

Welcome to Marc's. How may I help you?


----------



## SINC

Good stuff! Even the tanked up gals are dropping by!


----------



## SINC

Time for me to call it a night, so until the morrow, au revoir.

You too Gracie.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Good to hear things have improved for you Warren. I just knew it would all come together.


Now. If I can only get a job


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> Now. If I can only get a job


Sigh! Wish I could do more than wish you good luck.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## RISCHead

Well, good morning folks! slow morning at Chez Marc - wakey-wakey... coffee's ready.


----------



## Ena

Good morning. Am here in body until I've had some coffee.....


----------



## SINC

Yep, I too am around, but it is very cold, snowing and not going to improve much today. Really needed that coffee.


----------



## bhil

Good Morning all! Yesterday's mission was a success. Who knew the Doxie Emergency Squad were also elite hackers? Within five minutes of arriving the file recovery was done. With a little over two hours of driving to get there (and the same coming back of course), and some time spent visiting in between, the five minutes of work almost seems like a waste for a five hour trip. Unfortunately, the file was quite large and they only have dial up internet access, so doing it remotely was out of the question. Oh well, it's done know, and I'm off to make five different backups and keep them in different places so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## bhil

Don, make sure you keep that white stuff out your way, I don't want to see any of it out here.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all.

Sean, glad the recovery went well. Those doxies are miracle workers sometimes.

It looks like the LeaderPost really did deliver my paper a block away this morning - it's usually here by 6 a.m. and here it is 7:30 and not paper. HMMMMM.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> It looks like the LeaderPost really did deliver my paper a block away this morning - it's usually here by 6 a.m. and here it is 7:30 and not paper. HMMMMM.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Margaret, it is always darkest before the dawn, so if you're going to swipe your neighbour's paper, that is the time to do it. But alas it is light already.


----------



## winwintoo

The paper did show up. Got it read, now getting ready to head out to work.

Feels good to have a job. Retirement was nice and I needed it, but it's good to be feeling well enough to actually be productive again.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Well, Margaret - you have to say that at least they listen!  :lmao: 
Sorry, that is just too funny!

Don, we know that you are a nice guy and are NOT shipping
any of that white stuff out here. 

I saw the coffee, but couldn't find any tea. I will have to remember
to pick some up next time and replenish the supply.

Sean - glad to hear things worked out.


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne, and no, I won't send any of the white stuff anywhere. I will keep it just for us.


----------



## Cameo

I don't think you should keep it either - make it go away period.
Warm sunny weather for all across Canada - that is what I would
prescribe.


----------



## SINC

Great to hear you were able to recover your files Sean. that must be a big relief.

Things are even looking up a bit here as the spindle business, nearly dead for 3 months, has suddenly become active once again. We may yet stave off shutting down.


----------



## Carex

Just checking in. It is snowing in Edmonton so everything appears to be normal. Except for that Oilers victory. Someone check the temperature in H E Double hockeysticks. 

All for now.


----------



## MLeh

Greetings all. Back home from Whistler, but a mountain of paperwork & emails to go through. 

Glad to hear the data recovery went well, Sean.

Don: You may gloat over the Oilers winning and the Flames losing last night. But really, do you _want_ to play Anaheim in the next round?

The daughter is heading to Calgary tomorrow morning for a band festival, so anything anyone (including Doxies) can to do to keep the roads safe would be appreciated. They're busing straight through, spending three days in Calgary (and environs), and then a full day on the road back. As a mother I can't help worry, but she's been on lots of trips before - in PEI on an exchange, other band trips - so I should learn not to worry, eh? (right)


----------



## Cameo

You may not worry as much when they get older but you never stop worrying altogether.

Carex - how ya doing? Keep on pluggin!


----------



## winwintoo

Casey will be there keeping the bus safely on the road!

Boy does work ever make me tired - I don't remember that happening before   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

I wonder where MacNutt is.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don: You may gloat over the Oilers winning and the Flames losing last night. But really, do you _want_ to play Anaheim in the next round?


We wouldn't. If Calgary loses, we will play the Sharks.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> I wonder where MacNutt is.


Jeanne, I hear from Gerry on a regular basis via e-mail. He is alive and well and very busy with his water business and drag bike race season is also keeping him occupied on the weekends. He claims he just has no time to participate on ehMac when he gets home from very long work days.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> We wouldn't. If Calgary loses, we will play the Sharks.


Fine. BE more on top of things than I am. (This working for a living is for the birds, you know?)

I've just realised that I'm going to be on the road more in May than I'm at home. This makes me very sad. (I'd hire someone to do my job, but no one else is stupid enough to do the work I do for the salary I pay myself ...)


----------



## Cameo

I am glad that he is doing fine. Regardless of what others think I enjoyed the humour in his posts - I think that many took seriously stuff that actually wasn't.


----------



## Cameo

We haven't heard from apple authority for awhile either - he is probably busy with studies.


----------



## Ena

MLeh said:


> Fine. BE more on top of things than I am. (This working for a living is for the birds, you know?)


Work interfere with your pleasures?  Me too!

Daughter is all stocked up with food again except for veggies, thanks to her ma doing the driving. Gets her fresh stuff cheaper in Chinatown. She moved into a neat apt. in the old part of town. High ceilings, lots of light and balconies in the front and back of building. These spots are passed around by word of mouth. Cat comes with the place, left behind a few tenants ago. 

Dog and I got our walk after supper tonight. Too nice a day to take a pass.


----------



## SINC

A wet, cold and very windy day comes to an end for me. Time to say good night to all. And to Gracie for Marc. Paix.


----------



## bhil

Just popped in to say good night to everyone. The next two days are going to be busy with trips down to the hospital for fetal assessment and pre-admission tomorrow along with last minute packing and packing, followed by the new baby's arrival first thing Thursday morning.


----------



## Ena

Sean, what exciting news to read before I sign off for the night. All the best for Thursday to you and yours.


----------



## winwintoo

Sean exciting news indeed!

I just woke up to what is promising to be a nasty day here in the centre of the universe. Windy, rainy. Not sounding good. And of course the boilers have been turned off so there's no heat.

Could be worse - could be no building, I guess!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Sean - Wow! Must be some excitement in your house. All the best on Thursday.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Just popped in to say good night to everyone. The next two days are going to be busy with trips down to the hospital for fetal assessment and pre-admission tomorrow along with last minute packing and packing, followed by the new baby's arrival first thing Thursday morning.


Been there. Done that.

Although my son didn't come as planned. Instead, he decided to come two weeks later.

Good luck to you and your wife Sean.


----------



## Cameo

All the best Sean!

Good morning to everyone. Don thanks for being such a sweetie and remembering Gracie. That has become one of the lovely little touches
that have a good deal of meaning. 

Ann, now that the weather has smartened up I have started back with
my nightly walks and it is amazing how far that goes to start relaxing
after the day at work.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all. Good news Sean and good luck on Thursday. Hope you don't experience Warrens late arrival.

Margaret, the wind, wet and cold you have today is what we had yesterday. The bad news is we still have it today, so don't look for much change tomorrow.

Jeanne, just doing my duty in keeping the Shang kind of normal while Marc suns on the beach.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Good morning to all. Good news Sean and good luck on Thursday. Hope you don't experience Warrens late arrival.
> 
> Margaret, the wind, wet and cold you have today is what we had yesterday. The bad news is we still have it today, so don't look for much change tomorrow.
> 
> Jeanne, just doing my duty in keeping the Shang kind of normal while Marc suns on the beach.


This messy weather looks like it's settled in for a few days. I don't have anywhere to go anyway so it's not going to bother me. Will have to turn on the heater though - it's pretty nippy in here.

We need to spill some stuff and show some breakage - we don't want Marc to feel that we can get along without him   

I for one miss the freshly baked goods - toasted week old bread just doesn't compare.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, I did try your salt trick on some 6 hour old coffee and it really does work. Good tip.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Thanks for the well wishes everyone. There will be no delaying the baby as this (like our last delivery) is a planned c-section due to complications that would make natural child birth dangerous to both the baby and my wife. As it is, even with the planned section last time, things were much more serious than normal. We are hoping things go much better this time.

Well, i should get going, our first appointment is at 10:00 and I haven't even showered yet.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> .....while Marc suns on the beach.


We didn't need that visual Don.


----------



## SINC

The only visual I can see Warren is sun and palm trees


----------



## Cameo

Well, they bought me a brand spanking new computer for work. Too bad it's a PC. SO, now I have to personalize it. The computer guy was in and set it up on the network and transferred the databases and documents etc so 
hopefully everything is set.

I wanted to heave our hole punch out the door, but decided my boss probably wouldn't appreciate coming back to find it on our front lawn. It is safely put back
where it belongs. Intact. So far.


----------



## SINC

I know what you mean Jeanne. I have to use one of those darn things at work too.


----------



## winwintoo

It'll take a while for me to get used to this working thing. I'm finding that standing up to work is easier on the back than sitting. I don't have a good chair, but when I was at work I had one of those Aron chairs that are so good - it was waaaaaaaay better than any other chair, but I still couldn't sit for very long. I've got things set up here so I can stand for a while and with little effort, I can sit. Hope this works over the long haul.

Hope everyone's having a good day, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Smoothing out the bumps of easing back into the world of daily routine sounds familiar to me too Margaret. My bad back gives me too many problems to list, but believe me, I can feel for you.


----------



## Ena

Ahhhhh! Good to be home and sitting down. (Sorry Margaret) Short-staffed today so it was full tilt boogie to get the extra patients looked after. Good thing patients all have private rooms so they all got their own teeth this morning


----------



## winwintoo

Bit late for this year, but maybe Matt can use it next year:



> ONE EASTER SUNDAY MORNING AS THE MINISTER WAS PREACHING THE CHILDREN'S SERMON, HE REACHED INTO HIS BAG OF PROPS AND PULLED OUT AN EGG. HE POINTED AT THE EGG AND ASKED THE CHILDREN, "WHAT'S IN HERE?"
> "I KNOW!" A LITTLE BOY EXCLAIMED. "PANTYHOSE!"


Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I tried to revive my old exercise routine today, but alas, I nearly gave up.

With no cartilage between my bottom four vertebrae, the pain was terrible. I did however, manage to complete the course through the park. Most of my walks have been more correctly "ambles" and I need to up the pace to be better fit for the demands of the summer months.

I may even resort to the early morning treadmill thing. I hate pain, but you know, no pain, no gain. Wish me luck tomorrow.


----------



## winwintoo

When I was working, I thought nothing of going for a 2 hour walk in the evening and then when I was first off work, I would often walk around the lake in Wascana Park in the morning - about 1 1/2 hrs. but then we had a summer of gropers and waggers so I lost interest in walking alone - and there's way too much "organizing" in trying to walk with a companion - when should we go, which side of the road should we walk on, should we turn here or go to the corner, do you want.....blah blah blah - I end up wanting to scream "shut up and walk"

So then I fell into a non-exercise routine and then ran into some other problems that made exercise impossible. Today, trying to work and getting cramped from having to stay in one place to get the work done, I found that I NEEDED to go up to the exercise room and do some laps on the treadmill - it sure felt good!

Time will tell, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Well, all the pre-work went fine at the hospital today, and we even managed to get a little last minute work done around the house this afternoon. Since we probably won't have the option again anytime soon, my wife and I went out for supper, and know we are down to the final countdown . . . only 12 hours to go. 

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## SINC

Yes, it is getting to be that time. We are watching the Calgary/Anaheim game and I will likely fall asleep doing so. Up early tomorrow and off to Sandy Beach, then Onaway to measure three homes for railing and spindle installation soon. Should take me about five hours total and that anymore is pretty much a full day.

I'll be thinking about you and the wife Sean and hope all goes well for you, her and the wee one.

With that I bid you good night and will try to be in early to get the coffee going and maybe even some fresh sticky buns.

And who could forget goodnight Gracie, paix.


----------



## Beej

The end to a very long day. Some good meeting discussions and reception/dinner afterwards; but far too long to wear a suit. At least I skipped the tie.


----------



## winwintoo

Well after a full day of working for a living, I was bushed so I went to bed early, but as so often happens when I'm working, my mind kept at it. My stand-up desk arrangment is a bit makeshift - to be honest, it's a pile of over turned boxes   but it was only to judge the feasibility - so I was thinking about a more permanent solution. Needless to say within a half hour I was up again and rummaging in the storage room for parts and stuff that I had almost forgotten was stored in there. 

Got all the parts out now and ready to go so in the morning I can get it assembled and get on with my working.

Good luck tomorrow Sean - I hope everything goes well for your whole family.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Well, my season as a 'Calgary Flames' fan is now over and I can just sit back and enjoy the rest of the season as a 'hockey fan'. I hope it's 'good' hockey. (cheering for every team that's playing against Edmonton is a minor side attraction)

Good luck tomorrow Sean.


----------



## Ena

Guess I'm too early for a fresh sticky bun. Story of my life  

Watched a couple more episodes of 'The Office' tonight. Good diversion from the wall to wall post mortem of the Federal budgie. 

Sean, wishing you all the best on Thurs. morning with no complications.


----------



## Cameo

Am I the first one in? Where's Don? I will put on the coffee and tea and I will leave some fresh sticky buns for Ann.

Good luck today Sean, we'll be thinking of you. My partner goes in today to have
surgery and so does one of my coworkers in Peterborough.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I am here, just a bit behind this morning Jeanne. I went for an early walk, then returned and read the morning papers.

A brief pit stop and I am off to Sandy Lake and the Onaway to measure three homes for railing and spindles, so will likely have to work well past noon today.


----------



## winwintoo

fresh sticky buns??

I'm here. I've been working since 5 when I got up. I constructed my new standing desk and it's working out extremely well - it's still temporary, but once I have all the kinks out of it, I can call the friendly neighbourhood carpenter guy and get a permanent one made.

It's still cloudy here, but the clouds are a more friendly variety so it promises to be a better day.

I'll only have half a bun if someone would like to share - I'm on this new exercise kick    

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Morning all - exceedingly busy here, so just stopping by to share that sticky bun with Margaret.

Oh, and to point out, if there are any fellow geeks here, that today is 04/05/06 (in the 'non-American' way of doing things - smallest first)


----------



## RevMatt

Hi, all. Crap long week. Will catch up later. Hope you are all well.


----------



## MLeh

Was wondering what happened to you Matt.
I hope the censusing is going well for your wife.


----------



## SINC

A quick check on the old Shang while I pass by on the way home from work. Hope all are having a good day. Later . . .


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, ta so much for the sticky bun. Had Margaret's half too so must be having one of those extra hungry days. 

Too hot here to walk the dog just now. That's my excuse anyhow


----------



## bhil

*It's a boy!!!*

9 pounds 2 ounces and 20.5" tall.   

Mom is doing great and even though Wyatt is in NICU, he is doing good and getting better by the minute. We are hoping he will be out for the weekend. Sorry, not much time now, I will check back in again later.


----------



## SINC

Congratulations Sean!

I glad Mom is fine too. Wyatt eh? Nice name. Thanks for the update.


----------



## SINC

Here's to Sean and family!


----------



## RISCHead

Congratulations Sean!


----------



## Ena

Sean. Awe, lovely news. Welcome to the world Wyatt.


----------



## Ottawaman

Way to go! Congrats!


----------



## SINC

Well folks, it is that time again and I bid you all a fond good night. You too Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all. I was just popping into catch up on the dirt and read the good news.

Congratulations Sean!! I love the name.


----------



## winwintoo

Congratulations Sean - 9 pounds - you should have waited with some of the construction, he's big enough to swing a hammer   

I'm glad your wife came through it OK and that everything is good.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. A beautiful sunny day here. Supposed to be 22 today. Nice.


----------



## Ena

Good day and happy Friday.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Sean!


----------



## MLeh

Congrats to you and your wife, Sean.

Happy Cinco de Mayo to all.


----------



## bhil

Morning all and thanks for the congrats. I came home to shower, to catch a few hours sleep, pick up a few things and now I'm off back to the hospital. Latest news is that Wyatt is doing great and they are taking him off everything (IV, hose down the throat, all the different monitors) today. Hopefully by the end of the day he might be out of NICU.


----------



## SINC

That is good news indeed Sean. Have a great day!


----------



## winwintoo

I just found out I'll be getting a MBP this weekend. My son bought it for himself, but doesn't like it and it's overkill for his uses so he's going to trade me for my 1.5 Ghz PowerBook. 

I'm kind of excited about it. I've been wanting a bigger screen - I do a lot of photo work and the 12" just isn't big enough. Also I dabble in web dev and having a real Windows machine will be a bonus.

Sean (my son) is wondering why I'm not more excited - I guess it's because this PowerBook is doing the job and I haven't been drooling over the new ones - or maybe it's the meds   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Congrats Sean! I am so happy for you and thank you for sharing your good news.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I just found out I'll be getting a MBP this weekend. My son bought it for himself, but doesn't like it and it's overkill for his uses so he's going to trade me for my 1.5 Ghz PowerBook.
> 
> I'm kind of excited about it. I've been wanting a bigger screen - I do a lot of photo work and the 12" just isn't big enough. Also I dabble in web dev and having a real Windows machine will be a bonus.
> 
> Sean (my son) is wondering why I'm not more excited - I guess it's because this PowerBook is doing the job and I haven't been drooling over the new ones - or maybe it's the meds
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Margaret, do yourself a favour and max out the RAM if it isn't already. My 1.83 Ghz MBP has 2 G and it just screams, even in Rosetta.

If not you may find it rather slow. You will however find the screen a delight. When I moved up from my 12" PB it seemed like double the area. Only downside is that the screen is so bright in dull lighting conditions that I have to turn it down to be comfortable.

My bet is you will love it!


----------



## RevMatt

Hi, all. End of a psycho week, as we tried to integrate new jobs, new daycare days, and also a babysitter who bailed on us. Fun!

My wife's census job is turning out to be a nightmare, as her supervisor is incredibly up tight and worried, and projecting that onto her troops. Fortunatley the training week is now over, so they will not all be in the same building anymore. Hopefully that will relieve some tension.

On the upside, at this end of the week my daughter is adjusting to all the change, and things are already improving that way. So this is a Good Thing.

Hard to believe that I have been most of the week without posting, but I haven't had my time in the morning of late, although I think (hope/pray!) that it will be returning now that Julie's training is over, and her other part time job is scaling back in hours. In any case, by the time I have navigated the day's crises this past week, I haven't had any energy for posting, although I did sit down and try and read The Shang at least. I was somewhat successful .
Anywho, glad to have made it to Friday. I still should be doing workish things, but I decided to be deliberate about catching up with you all. So off I go to read!


----------



## RevMatt

winwintoo said:


> Bit late for this year, but maybe Matt can use it next year:


Good one, Margaret! I don't know if the kids today would get it, but the adults on whom I inflict my sermons certainly will


----------



## RevMatt

Congrats, Sean! Wonderful news. The young Mr. Earp  will be exciting, no doubt. Glad to hear that all went well, and I hope you will be sharing pictures with us


----------



## RevMatt

Margaret, I would congratulate you on the MPB, but I can't see through the green haze long enough to do so . Although, truth be told, it would be overkill for what I need, too.


----------



## Ena

Cue the violins. Short handed again today at work. Tired and grumpy


----------



## RevMatt

Sucks, Anne  Glad you made it through the day. I believe Marc would say something about the way of the Doxie at this point. Try and think of that


----------



## SINC

Just returned from a trip into the inner sanctum of the city for a beer with Beej.

Interesting chap and nice to meet him.

I won't tell you what he said about you Matt. 

I enjoyed the exchange. That makes person number four I have met in person from this board.


----------



## RevMatt

Oh, I'm sure he had much to say. Now you'll have to come to our city so I can tell you about him!


----------



## SINC

Actually he had little to say. I was just teasing. He was very complimentary about you.


----------



## RevMatt

Yeah, Beej is a good guy. But there was a "stroke Beej's ego" thread floating around last week, so we don't need to go into that again.  He does serve well as the travelling ehMac goodwill ambassador, though. Since almost every province has some oil, I wonder if he will eventually make the rounds to see everyone?


----------



## SINC

He is intrigued enough to want to meet Marc some day, as am I.

Wonder who will get there first?


----------



## RevMatt

Is the ferry big enough for your RV?


----------



## SINC

Was thinking I would leave it in NS and fly over for a day or two.


----------



## RevMatt

Chicken! Well, you can't get there from where you are without passing through, or at least close, to here. Be sure to give a shout!


----------



## SINC

Have you checked the rates for an RV on a ferry to the Rock? It is enough to make you chicken out!


----------



## RevMatt

Now, SINC, my prejudices tell me that if someone can afford to own an RV, they can afford all the costs that go with it 

Seriously, I never would have thought of that. Neither I nor anyone in my family has ever owned anything other than a standard car, and so I am often startled to see higher prices for RVs and the like, even as I understand it. Just not part of how I think. There must be cheapish commuter type flights, too, right?


----------



## RevMatt

Right, just noticed the Canadian Tire flier, but it is PINK!!!! Of all the travesties! On that sad note, I am off for the night. 



*grumble* stupid Mother's Day corrupting my fliers *grumble*


----------



## Cameo

Well, been a very busy, aggravating day. Last couple days couldn't accomplish my job as the computer guy transferred all my junk and the databases to a brand new computer that they bought me and then had to come back and finish putting putting everything back on the network. I am on a work related course for Monday and Tuesday and wanted everything up to date and no loose ends for my boss to deal with. Of course every single printer today gave me grief. I was going to stay overtime but my boss said not to worry and have a good weekend. Tempted to go in tomorrow and finish anyway, even if on my own time. Think he would notice if his big ole relic of a laser printer was on the front lawn?

Oh well. It's friday. Think I will go pat Huck and my pups and cuddle into bed and the tv.

Sorry for the whiny post.

Night all


----------



## SINC

Time to say good night as well. And good night Gracie from Marc. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Coffee and tea are hot and ready along with lots of fresh fruit and some bagels in remembrance of Marc who is busy sunning himself on the beaches of Cuba.

I'm not sure why, but I have a yearning for a bowl of oatmeal this morning with some fruit and brown sugar.

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## MaxPower

Oatmeal, fruit and brown sugar coming right up Don. How about a refill for that coffee?


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Coffee good.


----------



## SINC

Yep, needed the refill Warren, thanks. Morning Rev!


----------



## MaxPower

No problem on the refill Don.

Now if can only find the Cinnamon Buns.


----------



## Ena

Hello and see you later. Today is my Friday.


----------



## winwintoo

I don't know where the rest of the buns are, I took one and hid it so I'd have it for my break and now it's gone too  

My first week of work is almost over. I've sure slowed down in my old age. What should have taken me until Wed. noon has taken me until today and I'm not quite done yet.

I believe in the old saying "if I had 8 hours to chop down a tree, I'd spend 6 hours sharpening my axe" so a lot of time was spent getting things comfortable for me to work. Who knew that shoes could make such a difference.

I hope everyone is having a good weekend - Sean have you got a minute to update us on Wyatt's first week?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Margaret, if you ask a father if he has time to talk about his new son, should you expect anything more than one answer? 

Wyatt is doing great. The breathing tube came out yesterday and he's loving it, though now he spends most of his time trying to chew on his IV. (I think he knows that is where his food is supposed to come from). The doctors said we should be able to try and feed him today, and if that goes well they will remove the IV. He should be released from NICU shortly after that. 

That's all for now, rounds start at 9:30 and run for about an hour and a half and we're not allowed to be in the NICU while they happen so I have to be in to see him before then.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning again. Very sleepless night last night, but we are finally getting it into gear. Off to "help clean" the new location our day care is moving too. Which is to say, we are going to inspect it . Rainy, cold and wet here, just in time for the first weekend of the Tulip festival.

Good to hear an update on Wyatt! Hope you are able to get him feeding without too much trouble. I know from our experience that can be a bit difficult.

Margaret, I am a firm believer in the saying that if I have 8 hours to cut down a tree, I can find a way to put it off 'til tomorrow 

Cheers, all


----------



## Cameo

Good morning all. Margaret - the cinnamin bun that I found hidden in the back of the bread box is wrapped carefully and put away in the cookie jar on the counter.
I saw Warren rummaging through the bread box and that bun had obviously been hidden for later.

Sean - great news.....should be going home soon then?

Don - Hope you enjoyed your oatmeal. I should have breakfast in the morning but I find that if I don't get going when I get up then I laze around the rest of the day accomplishing nothing.......so I tend to eat whenever and wherever.

Speaking of,...............see you later, I'm off.

Ta


----------



## Beej

Good morning all. This vacation is wearing me out. Any coffee around here?


----------



## winwintoo

Beej, are you stopping in Regina? I'd love to treat you to a brew - coffee that is   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Sean, glad to hear Wyatt is doing well.

It's nice to see someone I know making use of the equipment those Z99 folks stay up all night to buy - I'll be a contributor next year for sure!

Take care Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, is this the weekend you get your new MacBook Pro?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Margaret, is this the weekend you get your new MacBook Pro?


Yes, it should be here about 4 p.m.

I'm just cleaning off the PowerBook and getting rid of stuff that he won't need.

I'm having a senior's moment though - I dragged my whole user folder to my iPod. Can I just drag it to the new computer and will it work there, or is there more magic I have to do? I know this question has been asked and answered a thousand times, but for the life of me, I can't think of the answer.

I won't be able to use the utility because the MBP has already been initialized for him. I guess I could restore it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

If the MBP has been initialized, why not simple transfer the contents of you PB via firewire to the MBP, then erase your PB and give it to him. Seems to me it would be a lot less work, non? That way you keep your content intact and he gets a fresh start on the PB.


----------



## Beej

No stop in Saskatchewan, winwintoo, but I'll wave to you.


----------



## winwintoo

I think I got the transfer cased. Copying the library to another computer works - I copyed it to the spare PowerBook and that worked.

BTW, I was sure I wrote this awhile ago, but now I can't find it - I'm having a whole senior day, not just a moment   

And then after I got everything cleaned up, I tried to start VirtualPC and got some very informative Windows error message - which meant nothing to me and I assumed that I had deleted an important file rendering all my work of the past week worthless - I nearly jumped out the window.

All was not lost. Now I'm going to have a cup of tea and wait for my new computer.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Not sure if VPC will run on Intel based Macs, Margaret. Good luck with it.


----------



## Ena

Sounds like everyone had a fairly good day eventually. I did too


----------



## winwintoo

I was trying to start VPC on the old PowerBook so they can get at all the work I did this week - I had deleted some files that VPC needed in order to run, but in typical MS style, the files weren't anywhere that you'd expect them to be, so I deleted a folder that I thought was safe. 

Got it rescued and the PB is off to have the files taken care of then I'll restore both computers and we're good to go.

This is one BIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGG computer.

It will take a bit of getting used to, but I'm sure it will do the job  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I told you the screen would appear twice the size of your 12", did I not?


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. Glad the computer swap went well, Margaret. Enjoy your new toy! 

A highly productive day around here, almost in spite of itself at times. This is a good thing . Now, I shall have some R&R (well, after reading my Dad's Star column), and then attempt to get some rest so I don't fall asleep mid-sermon tomorrow morning. Cheers, all.


----------



## winwintoo

I don't know what to do with all that screen space - I guess I'll figure something out.

My biggest problem so far is hitting the wrong keys. Need to find a different way to hold this thing.

There is no whine, but it does get hot. I haven't really put it to the test yet since Sean's stuff is still on here and won't be able to get it off until tomorrow, but so far I'm impressed.

I'll be getting BootCamp and Windows XP so I can work although I don't like the idea of having to reboot to get from one to the other.

Maybe I'll give Parallels a try.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

it's finally dark enough to see the illuminated keyboard - that alone is worth the price LOL

I wish I didn't have to wait until tomorrow to load this baby up with my own apps - I want to play and this is cruel.

See you tomorrow, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Told you that it was great. The illuminated keyboard is a nice touch, but don't you find the screen very bright when the keyboard lights up?

Anyway, time to say good night all, and you too Gracie for Marc.


----------



## Ena

Nice wet night here to keep down the number of late night noisy pedestrians (say that fast ten times) and let me have a peaceful sleep. No alarm clock to set either. Simple pleasures 
Good night all.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. The coffee and tea is ready and hot, as are the fresh baked bran muffins and bagels. Fresh squeezed orange juice is chilled and ready in the fridge. Help yourselves.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all. It's my turn to bring the goodies for coffee after church today, so while I was baking I made an extra Rhubarb crumble top cake and left it here in the Shang for all you good people. Enjoy!


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> I'm having a senior's moment though - I dragged my whole user folder to my iPod. Can I just drag it to the new computer and will it work there, or is there more magic I have to do? I know this question has been asked and answered a thousand times, but for the life of me, I can't think of the answer.


In a word. Yes.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. Another beautiful, sunny spring day today.

I was at the gym a few weeks ago and I accidentally bounced a dumbell off of my knee. The Doctor said I bruised it. Yesterday I went to pick up my son off the couch and something went sour in my knee. The pain put me to the ground and could hardly straighten out my leg. So yesterday I was hobbling around unable to do much.

Today It feels much better. Tomorrow I'll make a Doctor's appointment. Man.


----------



## winwintoo

MP - you have my sympathy about your knee. Nothing worse - and no matter how you try to relieve the pain it only seems to get worse.

I did learn one thing though that might be of use - walk backward!

My elderly aunt, who had bad knees all her life and had both knees replaced, taught me that and when my knee was messed up, I tried it and it worked. Of course you need to be careful that no kids or small animals are in your path  

I hope you can fix it with physio therapy - you have enough going on without surgery.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Things are still going good down at NICU. Wyatt has his IV out so all that is left are a couple of monitoring wires hooked up to his chest. If he continues to eat well they said they will let him out of NICU today!    He has had lots of visitors who have come to look at him through the window, and has already received a nickname from his uncle: "Wyatt Burp".

Margaret: as a point of fact, one of the heating/monitoring machines that Wyatt had hooked up to him had a plaque on it saying it was donated by the Z99 radiothon. I will definitely be remembering to donate to them next year too.

On other matters, I tried Parallels and it works fairly well. Depending on how intensive the work you are doing is, it should work great for you. There is still a free beta, give it a try before you go to the work of installing Boot Camp.

Now to grab a bagel and off to the hospital before rounds start.


----------



## winwintoo

I have a complaint about this MacBookPro. 

I have enough trouble focusing my eyes without things flashing just off-stage, and the little shiny "MacBookPro" that's imprinted at the bottom of the screen reflects my hands as I type and it's driving me crazy.

I know - you all wish you had my troubles   

But I had to find SOMETHING to complain about! There is no whine and the heat isn't unbearable so what else is there - teehee

Margaret


----------



## bhil

Well Margaret, since we all know your son needs your Powerbook and you can't take it back, I will make the sacrifice and offer up my Powerbook for your MacBookPro. It's really nice, I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## bhil

Another update: I just called my wife to see if she wanted anything brought down to the hospital, and she said the Wyatt was sent out of NICU last night! They wanted to keep him and watch his eating for a bit, but three new babies came in and they needed the room. He being the closest to release was the first to go. Yay!!!


----------



## SINC

That is great new Sean. Be nice to have him home soon.

Margaret, I found a very nice cooling pad at Staples for my MBP. It is Aluminum and matches exactly and has a USB powered fan under it. It elevates the MBP at the rear and eliminates that reflection you are having a problem with. It also cools the machine nicely. I can't remember the exact brand name, but it started with a "K" (I threw out the box and oddly enough, it is not anywhere on the pad itself. Was on sale for $19.95, regular $39.95 when I bought mine about a month back. There is one minor problem to be aware of if you can find one and that is the lip on the front to support the MBP does not allow you to insert or eject a CD or DVD without lifting the machine a quarter inch or so.

Maybe a quick look next time you are near a Staples will solve your problem too?


----------



## winwintoo

Sean, good to hear that Wyatt is doing so well - you and your wife must be very excited!

....and thank you for your very generous offer, but I think I'll pass.

Don, I looked at some of those fan cooling pads in the past, but the fans were exposed or otherwise they were intended to be used on a desktop. I use my laptop on my actual lap, so whatever I get needs to have a flat bottom.

I'll check out Staples the next time I'm there though, just to be sure.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Don't you find the MBP a touch warm to use on your lap?

The fan under the pad is enclosed in a cage and could be used on your lap though.


----------



## Cameo

For my laptop I bought a placemat that is made out of board. I took the round felt pads that you normally use underneath chair legs and put them two high in the corners of the placeboard. When I am curled up in bed this provides a nice base for the laptop and leaves room for air to circulate underneath. Someone else I know used the rubber doorstops and that works fine on the desk as it elevates the
the rear of the computer and the rubber doesn't let the computer slip.


----------



## Cameo

Slept in today and now I just don't know if I am going to really get going. Up at 7.30 to let puppies out and crashed again til 10:00. It is after noon and I feel like it is just the beginning of the day.

So, I guess I should grab some brunch - I have left plenty for everyone else, including fresh fruit, sandwiches and there is a treat for desert if anyone cares for it.

til later


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Don't you find the MBP a touch warm to use on your lap?)


Since I don't have a table or a desk, I have not choice.

I've adopted a minimalist lifestyle - I got rid of anything that I didn't absolutely need!

I have a laptop riser that I can use so will dig that out.

I've been having a blast with Google Earth. I used it on the PowerBook, but the screen was a bit small and cramped. I found this community with a gazillion links. Great way to waste a day off.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Lovely day on the west coast... if one has sinus trouble, wet and cool.

Sean. Good news about the wee one. Hope the feeding goes well. Wyatt Slurp? 

Margaret. Could you put a piece of duct tape over the spot that's bothering you on the MBP? (kidding)

Thanks for the great brunch.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Margaret. Could you put a piece of duct tape over the spot that's bothering you on the MBP? (kidding)


That's funny.

My son is even more of a minamalist than I am. He arrived with the MBP yesterday - packed in it's original box - that's his "briefcase" - sealed with a strip of, you guessed it - duct tape!!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

G'day. Survived the morning, and drove like a bat out of hell to get home in time for my wife to go to work. I was a little long on the sermon 

Good news on Wyatt! Glad to hear it.

And somewhere, Margaret, I hear the distinct sound of the world's smallest violin.... 

Seriously, though I have always considered it ironic that one can no longer hold one's laptop in one's lap.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> And somewhere, Margaret, I hear the distinct sound of the world's smallest violin....


I guess I can stop gloating now that I've irritated the Rev   

I need to get on with some other things and let this toy cool down,

Later Margaret


----------



## Beej

Good afternoon everyone. I'm back in Ottawa looking at the clouds.


----------



## SINC

Today is a carbon copy of Friday Beej.


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I'm back in Ottawa looking at the clouds.


I *thought* I felt a disturbance in the force...


----------



## Cameo

Well, I am out of town for a couple of days on a work related course. I won't have my laptop with me as my club needs it to run the digital section for the final competition. So, hope everyone has a great couple of days and look forward to hearing that Wyatt is home, that Margaret has her station up and running, that Don has taken care of the Shang for Marc. 

Everything here has been done and ready and everything I think (Hope, pray) at work is taken care of. Never fails, since there are basically only two of us running the office, when one is away the phone never shuts up and people all of a sudden want to deliver stuff NOW. So , while boss is more than capable of doing it himself, I hope to come back to a calm boss, not a grumpy boss. Only kidding, he is great. I have covered for him twice anyhow - for a week last year and for 3 days this year.

Gave the kids their instructions - no girls in the house while I am away and no parties, booze or anything else. No fighting. Keep the house clean. We shall see.

Take care and maybe I will be able to pop in later before I drop off the laptop - otherwise we will pop in tuesday night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hola, mis amigoes from Veredaro, Cuba.


----------



## RevMatt

Hail! How's the weather, Marc?


----------



## winwintoo

Hey Dr. G. Casey his going to turn himself inside out he's so excited to hear from you!!

He's been kept busy even though we haven't reported all his activity to the Shang. We've been exploring the prairies and he's made friends with some of the local wildlife - nothing dangerous mind you.

I hope you're having a good time.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Hi Marc, good to hear from you. How's Cuba?


----------



## winwintoo

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I got Windows XP for my birthday and I'm so happy!!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Marc: The Shang is fine. The Doxies are fine. Now ... go away.

GO OUTSIDE. YOU'RE ON HOLIDAYS. DRINK SOME RUM, SMOKE SOME CUBAN CIGARS. Put DOWN the mouse, and back AWAY from the computer. 

(This is your only warning, and now I know why people yelled at me when I showed up online from Maui ...)


----------



## winwintoo

Some people just don't know how to take a vacation   

He was just making sure that we weren't getting along toooooo well without him.

WE MISS YOU MARC, BUT HAVE FUN!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Hello Dr. G. Do I detect a slight tan on your avatar?


----------



## Ena

Marc, good to see you checking in. Never fear, we 'ain't misbehavin' without you here.


----------



## SINC

Well folks, Marc's finally lost it. He's given up Doxies in favour of playing the Bongos in a Cuban band:










That would be him in the middle!


----------



## DBerG

Hey guys and girls!
Long time since I posted here.
I'm just letting you know that I'm going to Boston in a few days, May 12th to be exact.
This is a school trip with my International Education Program class.
I'm so happy. 
I'll take some shots and post 'em here if you want.
Also, my birthday is the 13th, so we'll have a birthday party at the hotel!
And, I'll turn 16, so I'll get my driving license soon enough.
Life is great .
Take care and don't envy me too much .


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> And somewhere, Margaret, I hear the distinct sound of the world's smallest violin....


That would be me playing the violin


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> (This is your only warning, and now I know why people yelled at me when I showed up online from Maui ...)


Been to Maui. Twice. Maui is truly the only place I have vacationed that has truly made me feel at home.

Where did you stay?


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> That would be me playing the violin


Believe me, I feel truly blessed - this MBP would not have been possible without the help of my kids. They've been scheming for several weeks and this weekend it all came together.

I intend to enjoy every minute of it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> Been to Maui. Twice. Maui is truly the only place I have vacationed that has truly made me feel at home.
> 
> Where did you stay?


Sheraton Maui, Lahaina. It was a work related SPIF* trip - 5 days, all expenses paid - flights, hotels, meals, activities (snorkelling, fishing, a Luau, other social events, plus $250 spending money and a $300 credit at the spa). It was okay, but not really my style. We stayed a couple extra days, rented a car and drove around, did some whale watching/sunset cruise type stuff. 

The best SPIF trip was to Cabo San Lucas. I caught a Marlin. THAT was fun.

(*SPIF - stands for something like 'Sales Promotion Incentive ... something beginning with 'F' - we just call them 'spif trips'. Meet your sales plan for the year - go on the trip. Unfortunately, the following year they then RAISE your sales quota ...)


----------



## bhil

Woohoo! We just got home from the hospital, and by we I mean all of us! It's good to have everyone here, now its time for a couple of hours sleep before the new wee one wakes up to be fed.


----------



## Ena

Sean. Fantastic news! All the best settling in with your new addition.


----------



## MLeh

Great news, Sean.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all. Am I the first in the Shang this morning?

I'll put on a fresh pot of coffee, a pot of tea, and there are some fresh muffins and scones (cheese & blueberry) in the oven for anyone who needs some.


----------



## Beej

Morning. Last day of my vacation, so I'm going to enjoy it to the fullest. After I do the laundry. It's difficult to enjoy the day in back-up knickers.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Up late today as I fell asleep on the couch for a couple of hours last night. Then wide awake, I watched two Clint Eastwood movies back-to-back until 3:00 a.m.

Very cold and wet day here, so will have to find indoor activities to do.


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> Morning. Last day of my vacation, so I'm going to enjoy it to the fullest. After I do the laundry. It's difficult to enjoy the day in back-up knickers.


TMI Beej, TMI   

I've been up for hours too. I reformated this MBP last night and transferred all my files over, but when I was about half done with the reinstall I remembered that Sean still had some files that he wanted retrieved off here. Oops. 

Then for some goofy reason, the new OS recognizes my Safari bookmarks but not my mail.app settings. Don't know what that's about, I've transferred my library several times in the past and it always worked flawlessly, in fact I transferred it to THIS machine the other day and it worked. Oh well.

Then I installed BootCamp and WindowsXP. Then I re-installed BootCamp and WindowsXp.

Two finger scrolling doesn't work in Windows. Windows doesn't seem to know I have a trackpad.

I have to go to work soon, so don't worry, you won't have to listen to me p'g & moaning all day - I can hear the violins starting up already   

Sean, glad your whole family is home - good luck to you!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Buenos dias, mis amigoes. Como estas? Gracias, mi hermano Don, por la pictoro.

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/marcbongos.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sean. May your little one be healthy and happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back once again here in The Shang. I missed you all, but I have to be honest that a week in Cuba was like a week in Paradise. My wife and I want to make it a yearly visit now. It is the one thing that might make the long St.John's winter, and lack of spring, a bit easier to get through each year. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Welcome home Marc. Glad you enjoyed your vacation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it was a great experience. My wife and I are planning on learning Spanish between now and next April/May and do it all over again. We shall see.


----------



## Beej

If you work on the accent then you can introduce a doxie with, "So you wanna play hunh, say hello to my little friend here."


----------



## Dr.G.

Hola, mi amigo, Beej. I see that your week with the wolverines has "sharpened" your wit.


----------



## Beej

"Well ya see, Norm, it's like this... A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members.

"In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first.

"In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine. That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers."

-Cliff Claven


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I see that you have completed your doctorate from the Cliff Claven School of Needless Knowledge. Kudos, mi amigo.


----------



## SINC

Everyone has to believe in something. I believe I'll have another beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Everyone has to believe in something. I believe I'll have another beer." Yes, Don, that is a quote from Cliff Claven's "Little Red Book", which was patterned after Mao's "Little Red Book of Quotations from Chairman Mao".


----------



## Ena

Marc, welcome back from your R&R. Glad you enjoyed the break.

'Cheers'


----------



## MLeh

Has it been a week already? (welcome back then, Marc)


----------



## Dr.G.

Gracias, mi amiga, Ann.


----------



## winwintoo

Welcome back Marc. Can I keep Casey for a couple more days - stressful times here getting all these computers switched to the right people.

I made some puffed wheat cake - it's on the counter by the coffee - needed some sugar this morning.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> TMI Beej, TMI


I am now fully stocked with freshly laundered knickers. Information is power.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> I am now fully stocked with freshly laundered knickers. Information is power.


Is THAT what I saw in The Shang dryer this morning?

They were so unique, I snapped a shot of them:


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Is THAT what I saw in The Shang dryer this morning?
> 
> They were so unique, I snapped a shot of them:


Make them yourself?


----------



## winwintoo

I used to have a sofa covered in that same fabric   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mis amigos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Buenos noches, Gracie. Pax.


----------



## SINC

Nighters, Marc, enjoy a sleep in your own bed tonight!


----------



## MaxPower

Welcome home Marc.

Good to see you back. The Shang was strangely quiet while you were gone.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Welcome home Marc.
> 
> Good to see you back. The Shang was strangely quiet while you were gone.


Gee Warren, we managed over 30 posts per day in Marcs absence which I thought was pretty good.


----------



## Ena

Nearly time for me to head out for the night. Neighbour has finally quit clanking bits of metal in his attempt to put up one of those free standing awning jobs. Was at it all day and from the sounds he was making I don't think the instructions were that clear.


----------



## SINC

Yes, it is that time, so good night all.


----------



## MLeh

Ann - if your neighbour is anything like my husband (and 3/4 of the guys I sell equipment to), it's not that the instructions aren't clear - it's that he hasn't read them.

Time for bed for me. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess things are back to normal when I am the first person in the Shang and making tea/coffee for one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone seen Elaine and Carex lately???


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Marc, nice to have you back and on the job!

It sounds like a windy day here and it's cloudy - it snowed on this day (^&*^& years ago when I was born and it looks like it might again today  

Lots to do today, so I'd better get moving, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Welcome back, Marc!

Scroll back, and you will see Elaine welcoming you back. Not sure about Carex, though.

Yesterday was so hectic I never made it here. But today is my day off. So, I am now going back to sleep for a little while. See you all later!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I was up early and just finished the final item for my column which can now sit until final edit tomorrow morning when I give it the "sober second thought" treatment.

Seems I always find something that should be phrased differently or perhaps a bit more sensitive, or vague as the case may be.

A very cool day here again Margaret so your weather tomorrow is not likely to improve much. Some areas of the city have even had *shudder* snow this morning.


----------



## Ena

Off out to work in a 4 degree morning. Four day week this week. Ahhh!


----------



## MLeh

*Waves at Marc*

-Elaine


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the welcomes Margaret, Matt AND Elaine. My eyes are still on Cuba time........and my brain needs to get into gear without the help of Cuban rum and pina coladas. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Aha! I knew it! I knew you would get into the demon rum!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, actually, I amazed myself at how much rum I could consume and not get even remotely drunk. I think it was all the moving around, such as being in the ocean, walking along the beach, swimming in the pool, etc. I don't normally drink much, and never drink if I know I have to drive that day. However, since I was one of the few who tipped the bartender well, my wife and I got strong drinks. I brought back some Cuban rum just in case I go through withdrawal, but I have not opened it yet. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Which rum did you prefer, the darker or the lighter version?

My daughter brought me back a bottle of each and I prefer the lighter of the two. That is odd in that I like dark rums like Lemon Hart and Lamb's Navy in this country.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Welcome back Marc! Things are a little crazy around our house right now, so I might need to borrow a couple of doxies to keep things under control. 

The new little guy seems to think that when it is dark and quiet out is when he is supposed to be awake, so there have been a few long nights. And, while our daughter loves her new brother, and wants to help and be near him all the time, she is showing a little jealousy through tamtrums over things that normally aren't any issue to her (once when trying to change her diaper and once when she was supposed to go to bed.) Normally she doesn't throw tantrums, just cries for a few minutes and then gets distracted. These tantrums are a little more trying as they involved screaming, crying, spitting, throwing things and hitting and went on for over an hour each. You think all the energy she put into it would tire her out or at least make her lose her voice so it would be quieter, but that just doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the welcome, bhil. Doxies are natural tranqualizers, especially for children. As well, we certainly have enough to go around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I prefer the aged light rum. Here in St.John's, I like Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum, which is an amber color.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I too keep a bottle of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum in the motor home. One never knows when some malady will strike and necessitate it's immediate application.


----------



## RevMatt

The best laid plans of mice and men...

Well, I did get back to bed for 20 minutes, but other than that, the plans for the day have been shot all to hell. And I'm off again in about 15 mintues for a meeting that should keep me busy most of the night. Yay! ;/

Sean, that sounds like so much fun. Really. Urk. My sympathies. Hopefully both wee ones will settle in to the new reality sooner, rather than later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I even warm up the spiced run in the winter time. I find it very relaxing, especially when sitting next to my wood stove with a doxie or two in my lap.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.myanka.com/dachshunds/football_star2.wmv


----------



## SINC

Now that's a Doxie!

Just came across this picture again and it still makes me laugh:


----------



## Beej

A busy first day back at work, and things look to get busier. At least most of the upcoming work appears to be interesting. Not as interesting as sitting at home reading and watching movies, but still pretty good.


----------



## Dr.G.

"People are like stained-glass windows. They sparkle and shine when the sun 
is out, but when the darkness sets in their true beauty is revealed only if 
there is a light from within."
- Elizabeth Kubler-Ross


----------



## Beej

If you are distressed by anything external, the pain is not due to the thing itself, but to your estimate of it; and this you have the power to revoke at any moment.

Marcus Aurelius Antoninus
Roman Emperor, A.D. 161-180 (121 AD - 180 AD)


----------



## Dr.G.

"We are not made for the mountains, for sunrises, or for the other beautiful 
attractions in life - those are simply intended to be moments of inspiration. 
We are made for the valley and the ordinary things of life and that is where 
we have to prove our stamina and strength."
- Oswald Chambers


----------



## Beej

"The more powerful and original a mind, the more it will incline towards the religion of solitude." 

-Aldous Huxley

This is fun, but reminds one of the wolvy-doxie discussion and is thus best practiced in moderation.

-Beej


----------



## Ena

The best way to keep children home is to make the home atmosphere pleasant - and let the air out of the tires.

Dorothy Parker

I love her quips


----------



## SINC

I've always admired the wit and wisdom of the late Erma Bombeck for quotes like this one:

"Before you try to keep up with the Joneses, be sure they're not trying to keep up with you."


----------



## Cameo

Erma was great. Loved her stuff. 

Marc, welcome home. Huck missed you.
Sammy is running around whining cause he misses Huck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my posting abilities have returned. Forget the PM. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, glad Huck is back here with the rest of the doxies. Thanks for taking care of him.


----------



## Ena

Marc. I was supposed to send the doxie back? If you insist he'll be on the next flight but there is something you should know. He now comes to the name "Cocoa." Was kinda neat calling for Java and Cocoa to come in at night.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Morning all. Welcome back Marc! Things are a little crazy around our house right now, so I might need to borrow a couple of doxies to keep things under control.
> 
> The new little guy seems to think that when it is dark and quiet out is when he is supposed to be awake, so there have been a few long nights. And, while our daughter loves her new brother, and wants to help and be near him all the time, she is showing a little jealousy through tamtrums over things that normally aren't any issue to her (once when trying to change her diaper and once when she was supposed to go to bed.) Normally she doesn't throw tantrums, just cries for a few minutes and then gets distracted. These tantrums are a little more trying as they involved screaming, crying, spitting, throwing things and hitting and went on for over an hour each. You think all the energy she put into it would tire her out or at least make her lose her voice so it would be quieter, but that just doesn't seem to be the case.


What worked for us Sean is when my #2 was born, I told my wife that I would be paying most of my attention to our #1 son. This way he wouldn't feel left out and nothing would seem out of place.

As much as it killed me to somewhat ignore #2, I knew that it would make for an easier transition for #1. The transition phase lasted for about two weeks then having a baby in the house became the norm. Now he just loves his brother and gives him morning kisses and shares his Cheerieo's with him.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, the strategy of a true Dad. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Oops, just realized I am up past my normal bedtime. Night all.


----------



## Ena

I'm up later than usual too so had better get a move on to get myself sorted for the night.*


*Nobody is to blame but myself. Watching a movie that went on longer than I thought and one just can't leave the ending until tomorrow can one


----------



## bhil

Thanks for the advice Warren. Our daughter definitely loves her new baby brother. She is constantly trying to share things with him, giving him kisses, and talking to him. We are also making sure she gets lots of attention and try to spend some time each day with just her. Today was better, with only one tantrum when bedtime rolled around, and it wasn't as bad or near as long as yesterday. She's usually too smart for her own good, so hopefully she learns quickly that this won't change her place in the family.


----------



## bhil

Well, it's about that time of night. Good night all.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Just stopped in and put the coffee on. Now I am off to do a rewrite on a couple of late items for the column. Will have to decide what doesn't run to get them in so will take some time to figure it all out this morning.

Later . . .


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Marc must have slept in.  I'm off for another VERY full day. Have to rebalance my life in some kind of way, as soon as I can carve some time out of the crises.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don. No, Matt, I did not sleep in, but have been up since 5AM with a sick dog. Nothing life-threatening, and nothing that Imodium cannot cure in a day or so. However, when you "have to go you have to go" and a dog knows no boundaries.


----------



## SINC

Ah, much better. The changes went much easier than expected and both columns are now filed and my day is done.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Work goes as usual. However I have promised to do posters & tickets for my daughter's choir concert, at the end of May, so I'd best get to work on those so they can be distributed tonight. And the quilt raffle tickets for fundraising (once I get the license #).

In addition the school play is this week, which adds a whole different level of stress to the household. (It's all good - just hectic.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, hectic stress is actually healthy.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. Had a new experience last night - the grandkids took me to Chuckie Cheez to celebrate my birthday. Got the whole song and dance treatment amid all the noise and confusion of the arcade.

What made it interesting was the "branding" they do on the way in and the blacklight check on the way out. If you haven't been to Chuckie Cheez, they stamp your left wrist with invisible ink on the way in - everyone in the party gets the same stamp - then on the way out, they carefully check the kids' stamps against those of the adults that are leaving with them - safety precaution since the whole arcade is a mass of wandering (mostly alone) kids.

Good to see a corporation taking responsibility for it's patrons. 

I have a bad wing this morning. Right shoulder acting up. It's a good thing I taught myself to mouse left-handed years ago so I can still work.

A cuppa and then I'm off,

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my son loved Chuckie Cheez when my wife took the two of us there on our first trip to Calgary back in 1994.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I have a bad wing this morning. Right shoulder acting up. It's a good thing I taught myself to mouse left-handed years ago so I can still work.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Uh oh. A malady. where is that bottle of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have some Cuban Rum, Margaret, if you prefer an international cure.


----------



## Ena

On my way to make twelve pieces of toast, eleven with jam and one with marmalade and one piece of bread with butter and jam. Two trays with yoghurt......


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, someone is hungry this morning. Add a silver tray and it sounds as if you are feeding a crew of doxies.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Elaine, hectic stress is actually healthy.


Then I'm very healthy.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It was a pretty good night last night with the baby sleeping almost 5 hours straight! A couple of wake ups by our daughter, but I think those were more for her to make sure we were there then anything serious. In fact, one of the times she woke up crying I went in and asked what she would like. She said she wanted milk, so I said OK, at which point she went back to sleep before I even left her bed to get here the milk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, however, keep in mind that the stress needs to be released slowly and constructively.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, welcome to the club. Actually, this is a good sign and marks the start of sleeping through the night. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## winwintoo

> Sinc: Uh oh. A malady. where is that bottle of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum?





> Dr. G: I have some Cuban Rum, Margaret, if you prefer an international cure.


I'm sure either will work, but I'll have to rub it on, as I'm not allowed to take it internally  

I slathered on some Tiger Balm and that seems to be working.

Don, I stopped at Staples yesterday and looked around but couldn't find a cooling mat (to be honest, couldn't remember what it might be called), so I stopped one of the guys in the red shirts and said "I have a MacBookPro" - before I was finished saying it, he blurted "you need a cooling mat" and took off to find one for me - too funny!

They didn't have the one that I think you got, but I found a Targus one that plugs in to the USB and has two really quiet fans and it seems to work well.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, one of the main ingredients of Tiger Balm is Carribean Rum. So, a drop or two of Cuban rum should do the trick.


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - Happy Belated Birthday! I thought it must have been after your one post yesterday. Hope you enjoyed your day. Sorry to hear about your shoulder and hope it heals quickly.

Sean - sounds like things are settling at your place, and actually quite quickly too.


----------



## SINC

Welcome back Jeanne, we missed you!


----------



## Dr.G.

I think the doxies now miss Jeanne. I hear you had all three pups for a few days while I was in Cuba. They can be a handful, as you now know.


----------



## Beej

Afternoon everyone. What's up?


----------



## RevMatt

Afternoon, Beej. Home from the office, and taking a brief sanity break. Then I shall go add hammer some snaps onto the latest pajammas that my wife has made for our daughter, and then I think we are all going swimming. With luck, I will get some time this evening, although I doubt it. Still, swimming is always fun, and even marginally relaxing.


----------



## SINC

Nice day here and the wife is working so will play a round of computer golf in the motor home with all the windows open. It will feel like the real thing which I can no longer do, due to my bad back.


----------



## winwintoo

Good news, the rum works when applied externally to my shoulder - it never worked very well when applied internally to my tongue   

Working like a dog here - making progress. Time to stop for some nourishment.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

The course they sent me on was great and wow, I am glad I am not footing the bill.
For me they paid my hotel ( I had a suite at the Marriott) for those coming from Vancouver, Alberta, Halifax they paid their flight, they had two lunches for us, took us all - 21 of us - to the Mandarin for supper, paid for our drinks at the hotel...
as well as the course. I imagine it is all charged back to the agency in the long run.
It was great and answered alot of my questions on the US system as well as showing me the operations, claims, logs and tariff sections as well. Lots of info.
Now to use it.

No disasters while I was gone either. And my partner took me to lunch today and brought me two dozens roses!! So, I feel entirely pampered and it isn't even my birthday for another month.


----------



## Beej

Cameo: did you get the special 'Marriot' bed? I had one in Calgary (they had a demo in the lobby) and it was great. Clarify: I used the bed in my room, not the one in the lobby.


----------



## Cameo

The bed was a king size bed at the very least - I could have slept width-wise 
without hanging over. Mind you I am not quite 5'2 but still.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy pre-birthday, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I told you that the Cuban Rum would work. Imagine if I suggested that you had the doxies lick it off of your shoulder, and then do the Cha-Cha-Cha or a Salsa dance for you???


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, getting kinky in here. I'm gone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, our doxies have a thing for giving each other a "wet Willy", which is licking inside their ears. It is a show of affection according to my wife. They also like to lick our faces, as do most dogs.


----------



## Ena

*ahem*


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, it is actually a cute thing to watch, and very natural. Of course, when they watch my wife and I kiss, the think we are licking each other. It is the way of the doxie.

http://www.deephousepage.com/smilies/kiss5.gif


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Good night Marc, sleep well.

I'm tired tonight as well so shall be off myself. Take care everyone.


----------



## SINC

Night folks. All that lickin' and stuff goin' on has me thinking, what next?

Yikes!


----------



## winwintoo

I just booted back into Mac to check mail and so on. Running Windows under BootCamp is better than VirtualPC, but not much   

Hope everyone had a good day, hope I didn't miss anything important.

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. just passing through on my way to bed. Long day tomorrow, but tonight was fun and relaxing. Swimming, met friends there unexpectedly, DQ afterwards. Hard not to be in a good mood after that! Have a good night, everyone, and good day tomorrow in case I don't make it in in the morning.


----------



## Ena

Waiting for the dog to come in from her last sniffy garden tour of the day. 
Have to mention what one of my neighbours did to her front yard. Instead of grass it's all low growing plants. Put it in a couple of years ago and this year it looks wonderful as it's filled in. 
See you on the 'morrow.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just popped in to put on the coffee on my way to get the morning papers.


----------



## Ena

Morning shangers. On my way to get my paper too...from the driveway and into the car to take to work 

Excitement at work has been building as to whether the signing bonus is on this week's pay stub. 

Pleasant Thursday to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Seems we are really on different time schedules. Almost time for lunch.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It looks like the start of a beautiful day in the prairies. Too bad I'll be stuck inside working all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I hear what you are saying. It is a sunny day here in St.John's, but with a NNE wind off of the ocean, it is a bit nippy to be using my iBook out on the back deck. Thus, the doxies shall have to run about without me today.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning/afternoon!

I'm done work for the day and I have the rest of the day off, so I can go get some other running around done today.

It does look like a nice day out so it's a good day to get things done.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Life is good. 

Lots of work to do, frustrations abound, but really, when you consider the alternatives ... Life is Good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Life is very good, Elaine.


----------



## Ena

Yay! Signing bonus is on this pay cheque. On the top of my want list..wait for it as the excitement mounts. Are you still with me? 

New bathroom window! :lmao:


----------



## RevMatt

Quiet day around here. Glad to hear that life is so good for so many, however  My joy today is that the car passed the safety check necessary for us to buy it out when the lease ends at the end of the month. Yay. Now I just need to get it emmission tested. My daughter is playing her favourite game of putting on and taking off clothes, and my wife is off at her French lessons, so I have a moment of peace, even. Bigger yay!


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Yay! Signing bonus is on this pay cheque. On the top of my want list..wait for it as the excitement mounts. Are you still with me?
> 
> New bathroom window! :lmao:


What? No new Mac?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> What? No new Mac?


I already have two good raincoats


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Ann.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> I already have two good raincoats


What, no new Mac computer?


----------



## Dr.G.

NO Doxie?????????


----------



## SINC

Nope, last I checked Apple has never shipped a Doxie with a computer. Interesting bonus though. At the rate you breed them, you may want to offer to set up a program with Apple.


----------



## MLeh

Official score for today:

Ann: 1
Don: 0

And ... it's almost 5 pm here, and I think for once I'm going to quit working after only 9 hours in the office. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an iDoxie. What a grand idea.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Official score for today:
> 
> Ann: 1
> Don: 0


A gentleman always allows the lady to win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Getting ready for the yearly May 13th celebrations, which was the date I successfully defended my dissertation back in 1977. You are all invited to this gala event. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if you hit 11,000 posts while I am sleeping, Kudos from yours truly in advance.


----------



## RevMatt

Night, Marc!


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, but I hardly thin I will make 30 + posts this evening.


----------



## RevMatt

39. But I suspect it wouldn't be the first time if you did make that many posts in one night


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> 39. But I suspect it wouldn't be the first time if you did make that many posts in one night


I can guarantee, I have never accomplished that particular feat.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to kick back and try to watch a movie. (I almost always fall asleep.)

Night all. Until the morrow.


----------



## Ena

Sounds like a busy weekend ahead with celebrations on both Saturday and Sunday. 

Off to bed for me to get my beauty sleep. (No money back guarantees that it makes any difference :lmao: )


----------



## Beej

Wide awake again. Grumble.


----------



## ArtistSeries

Beej said:


> Wide awake again. Grumble.


How about a hug?


----------



## Beej

Maybe. It's too dark and I can't see your hands.

Why are you up?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. This makes two mornings in a row I am first in. Coffee and tea await but I will have to see what's in the fridge before any food is available.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I was up very early, but not online. Thus, your coffee is appreciated. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all, running out the door in just a moment. Hopefully, I will catch up with you all later today.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

A hug a day keeps the blues away.


----------



## bhil

Morning! It's going to be a long couple of days. While I was off work because of the new arrival, the delivery date for one of my projects got bumped up to next Thursday. While the work is done, the testing has only been started and a week is only about a quarter of the time that a thorough test would take. Oh well, with a new baby in the house I'm not really sleeping at night anyway.  It would be nice though if some higher-ups would realize that done development does not mean ready-to-ship.


----------



## Ena

Morning. Am off out soon too. Commute into work is usually problem free except for one hold up now and again. Sometimes I have to wait for a bridge to come back down after bring raised to let vessels through to other parts of the harbour.


----------



## ArtistSeries

Beej said:


> Why are you up?


Sleep is a sign of weakness®

Next time, I'll serve you a black and tan and in the morning we can go over to Cafée Chez Mark for breakfast. 

I hear that Doxies are good for the hair of the dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

AS, do NOT go to the "Cafée Chez Mark". It is a rip-off clone of the original Cafe Chez Marc. They don't even allow doxies in there and keep out other "undesireables", according to their bouncer. We at the Cafe Chez Marc serve one and all, and even let you pet the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A hug a day keeps the blues away", as does petting a sleeping doxie puppy. Have a good day, Jeanne.


----------



## winwintoo

Well, I'm off to work. Some of you have to drive through rush hour traffic, some of you have to walk from the bedroom to the den. I have to reboot into Windows and I'm there    

Have a good day

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Trying to get some work done from home this aft. Hi, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I know what you mean. There are times one can be very productive while working at home...........while there are other times.........well, you know what I mean.


----------



## RevMatt

Got interrupted to hammer some grommets into the hat my wife is sewing for our daughter. Whacked finger hard with hammer. Ouch. Doesn't appear to be interfering with my typing "skills" thus far, however, so back to work


----------



## MLeh

I'm glad you put quotation marks around 'skills' Matt, otherwise I would have had to comment ...

Just got back from our daily walk to the mail box at the other end of the block. Three new foundation forms poured yesterday for homes in the subdivison across the street. Only three lots left, and then there will be construction in some form or another on every lot. Not quite the 'serene' neighbourhood we were used to. (I commented to my husband as we walked back into our driveway that we'll soon be known as 'the grumpy people in the old house at the end of the street', ... if we're not already ...)


----------



## Beej

Sometimes it doesn't pay to answer the phone. Especially with family. TGIF everyone.


----------



## SINC

35 minutes to game time . . . Go Oilers!


----------



## RevMatt

Unhappy evening here. Just the two of us home, and Nata is sick. She has problems with acid reflux, so she often has some stomach pains in the evening until the medication kicks in. So I wasn't paying too much attention to her mild complaints. Until she puked all over the bedroom floor. That tends to get a person's attention. On the up side (in so far as there is one at the moment, she's a very sad little girl), by the third time, she knew to get up and run to the toilet in time. Not bad for a not-yet 3 year old . Still, poor kid. Hopefully this will pass by tomorrow. It is most likely a product of lack of sleep, as this first week full time in daycare has been more than a little upsetting.


----------



## SINC

This too shall pass Rev. Sleep will consume her soon. Hope she is well tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

This sort of thing, next to a high fever in a child, drive a parent to distraction. Good luck, Matt. May tomorrow morning bring you a bit of calm. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Give her a big hug - I am a firm believer in the comfort of a hug - and think about how good that feels. Then things won't seem so sad.

Beej believes in hugs too. I can tell.


----------



## MLeh

Evening all. Hope things calm down for you Matt. Just remember - deep breaths, sedate demeanour. (and don't let 'em see the fear in your eyes)

We're on our way out the door to the school musical. Enjoy the evening everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Beej hugs wolverines. Give me a doxie puppy asleep next to a sick child to bring about a sense of warmth and tranquility any day of the week.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Unhappy evening here. Just the two of us home, and Nata is sick. She has problems with acid reflux, so she often has some stomach pains in the evening until the medication kicks in.


Oh, you need one of the doxies to come and help you. I know what she's going through - I experience the same thing and once it starts acting up, nothing helps except to sleep sitting up. When I shopped for a recliner a couple of years ago, it didn't matter what it looked like or what it was like sitting, the only important thing was if I could sleep in it.

I read somewhere recently that sleeping on the left side helps - and it does for me a bit. Also, have you elevated the head of her bed. Laying flat is the worst thing for this problem.

And I know you probably can't do it for her, but I don't eat after about 3 in the afternoon.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Matt. Sure hope tomorrow sees your daughter being her usual self.

Stood up to a bully at work today. Proud of myself as I usually go quiet and leave the area. Woman has no authority over me and has been snapping orders at me for two months. Quiet speaking polite approach with her hasn't worked. Barked and order at me again today so I told her that I didn't like they way she was talking to me. She reacted with stunned silence. I was shaking afterwards. We'll see what she's like next week but I'm not afraid of her now I tell you


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Ann. "Death before Dishonor". You are learning the way of the pacifist. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

Sometimes one has to stand one's ground as Marc well knows. Bullies need to be put in their place whether in the school yard or the work place. Well done Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, you are learning the way of the doxie as well. A doxie will go after a badger or wolverine, although they are outweighed by 2 or 3 to 1. Still, they do not back down, but stand their ground. You should be proud of yourself today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Morning comes early here in a house filled with doxies. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. With the Oilers being tied 3-3, I will wait out the final result. Besides, I still have a couple of cold beer in the fridge!


----------



## Ena

Thanks for the support about the incident at work today. Funny Marc mentioning size ratio, the woman is at least twice my weight and taller than me.

Another good solar dryer day coming to a close.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, the Oilers won 6 - 3.

Now if they can only do it once in San Jose!


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. We appear to have weathered the storm, so to speak. Things got much more tense again when my wife came home from work, but that had nothing to do with the sick person  Finally ended up buying some obscenely expensive gravol suppositories, although I think by the time we did that she was actually mostly settling on her own.

Another Vancouver weather day ahead.

Ann(e?), congrats. From the sounds of it, not only did you do what needed to be done, but you kept your cool. Well done, indeed.


Don, what sport do the Oilers play again?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and tea are ready and some freshly baked goodies are here at well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, glad to hear that the little one has made it through the night. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a bit of trouble in Edmonton after the Oilers victory last night, at least according to the CBC news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, size does not matter if you have the heart and courage of a doxie.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Matt, the Oilers are a tiddly-winks team if I recall! 



Dr.G. said:


> Don, a bit of trouble in Edmonton after the Oilers victory last night, at least according to the CBC news.


That's odd as neither daily paper this morning makes any mention of trouble, just a bunch of fans gathered on Whyte Ave. having fun.

CBC's web site has nothing either?


----------



## Ena

Good morning. 

Matt. Good to hear that things have calmed down at your house.

Princess Anne is the one with the 'e' in her name, not me


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, a bit of trouble in Edmonton after the Oilers victory last night, at least according to the CBC news.


After listening to the radio, I found what you were likely referring to Marc, a double stabbing at a bar near the hockey arena.

Reason it didn't get much attention out here is that sadly, it is a nightly occurrence in that part of the city. CBC likely tied it to the game, but that is not necessarily the case.

The after game party place known as the Blue Mile on Whyte Avenue, although very loud, was orderly and well behaved.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The after game party place known as the Blue Mile on Whyte Avenue, although very loud, was orderly and well behaved." I guess a police car overturned and set on fire is "orderly and well behaved" in Edmonton, but not in St.John's. Or maybe it was the San Jose team bus overturned and set on fire.

Either way, Go Oilers!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I guess a police car overturned and set on fire is "orderly and well behaved" in Edmonton, but not in St.John's. Or maybe it was the San Jose team bus overturned and set on fire.
> 
> Either way, Go Oilers!!!


Marc, it is odd, but I can't find anything on such an event happening. Where are you reading this?


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe it was in Calgary. It was all over the news.


----------



## Dr.G.

My mistake. It was in SAO PAULO, Brazil. TV footage showed scenes of bullet-hole-riddled police cars. Guess the items were back to back and I did not notice the transition. Mea culpa.


----------



## Ena

Marc. Multi-tasking overload?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, yes, I am afraid that is it exactly. Trying to read a student's posting on WebCT, with doxies running all around me demanding my attention, and the radio on off in the distance talking about the Oilers, and the street violence against the police in Sao Paulo, is a bit much. Luckily, I was not chewing gum.

Luckily, my students shall never know....

http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=61927


----------



## Beej

Good afternoon all. A somewhat dreary day here, although I think a little sun is peeking at me right now. Excellent ehmac and a movie weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Excellent ehmac and a movie weather". Great weather for wolverines as well, in that doxies dislike this sort of weather. So, wolvies are free to roam about unafraid of a doxie scaring them off the property.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> My mistake. It was in SAO PAULO, Brazil. TV footage showed scenes of bullet-hole-riddled police cars. Guess the items were back to back and I did not notice the transition. Mea culpa.


Oh!

You did have me going there for a while sir.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has been rough getting back to work so soon after returning from Cuba. My wife and I were in bed this morning discussing next year in Cuba. We would like to make it a yearly event, making my extra teaching in the summer session worth the effort.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am a bit late, but Mazel Tov, Don, on breaking through to the 11,000 postings mark.


----------



## Ena

Boneless pork sirloin roast $1.79/lb. today. Stuff that 

Don't forget to eat a green veggie today.


----------



## Ena

A few days ago Don was wondering if I was getting a new computer. It reminded me of the poor shape my strawberry iMac was in and hoped it wouldn't die completely while I was waiting for the first iMac G5 to come out. Among it's problems I had to keep the power button on by sticking a pencil with the eraser end on it. Pencil was held in place by putting it in a 3 1/2 " bench vise.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Boneless pork sirloin roast $1.79/lb. today. Stuff that
> 
> Don't forget to eat a green veggie today.


If a dill pickle counts, I have had mine for lunch.


----------



## Ena

Ann offers Don an Altoid mint or three for the garlic breath


----------



## Cameo

Just catching up on my reading here.

Ann - you should probably find that now you have stood your ground that she just may leave you alone. When I started my position where I am now last year the sales rep was a nice person but a bully. I watched him slam his papers down infront of the girl I replaced and yell at her.

The first time he yelled at me I just stood in his face and politely but firmly told him "do NOT yell at me". He has never yelled at me since and he is careful with his wording. We get along quite well as he knows I won't put up with the crap.
Before I knew the difference between the ring of the phone and the fax - the fax phone went off and I grabbed a pen and paper before answering (I tend to jot things down) and he thought this was really funny. His mouth actually dropped open when I told him to remember that paybacks were a bitch. Then he smiled.

Matt - hope your daughter doesn't suffer too much from this stuff.


----------



## RevMatt

G'day, all. Marc, I couldn't help but notice that while you did quite well out of five on the academic categories, you somehow got 29 out of 5 for hotness. Maybe you should be doing a bathingsuit photo suit like that other teacher? 

Ann, I shall endeavour to remember that you are not the Princess.

Everyone, thanks for the kind thoughts. The wee one has, of course, been very tired today, and appears to have a cold as well. But she fell asleep on the couch in front of the fire at around 6 this evening, so hopefully she will sleep well all night now. Not likely, but hope springs eternal .

More gardening today, and many good errands. My wife and I were discussing the fact that we should go out for a movie and meal sometime, which would be our first such outing since our daughter was born. She has a low workload for the first two days of the week, and I can rearrange, so matinee and lunch it is, I suspect. Wonder if there's anything worth watching? Wonder if that matters? 

Anywho, enjoy your evenings, everyone. I shall drift in and out, I suspect. Julie needs to hire some more staff, so I think she'll be making those phone calls.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Wonder if there's anything worth watching? Wonder if that matters?


Da Vinci Code - if only so you can hold your own during the endless discussions by the folks who only saw the movie and didn't read any of the books.

Grandson is coming over to play tv bingo - always good for an entertaining couple of hours.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I think that the "hotness" votes were a joke on the part of my students, in that I had two up until Fall of 2004, when I last taught on campus, and the rest coming with being a teleprofessor. Still, while I ignore that rating, I do take seriously the other ratings. I pride myself on being a good prof.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://us.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/americas/05/13/brazil.attacks.reut/index.html

Don, in case you wonder what I mentioned re the police car being overturned and burned.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Two people were stabbed and 49 others were arrested in Edmonton when fans celebrating an Oilers playoff victory turned violent. Thousands of people, some throwing bottles and firecrackers at police in riot gear, poured into the streets around Rexall Place after the Oilers defeated the San Jose Sharks 6-3 on Friday night."
http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/05/13/hockey-060513.html


----------



## SINC

Yep, that story has become clear. The morning papers did not get it as it happened after their press deadlines.

What ever happened to hockey fans? We now have drunken goons. Sigh.


----------



## Beej

Maybe we are becoming more British.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Maybe we are becoming more British.


The word you seek is "boorish" not British.

Or how about "Hockey Hooligans"?


----------



## Beej

I'm still impressed that Nash has patriotically maintained his hockey hair.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> I'm still impressed that Nash has patriotically maintained his hockey hair.


Keeps stickin' his finger in that socket!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I just stopped in to get the coffee and tea on for the early risers. Since Sunday brunch is Marc's area of expertise, I will leave that to him.

Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms in The Shang!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Don - and thanks for the Mother's Day well wishes.

I'll grab a quick cup and curl up here for a few minutes and then today is a work day for me - no rest for the wicked or something like that  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have finally gotten the Buffalo chicken wings cleaned up after some of the Sens fans trashed the Cafe last night after the OT loss. So, we are now ready for Mother's Day brunch.


----------



## Beej

Good morning all. An unimpressive Sunday, especially considering I have to go to a reception this evening. Not only will I be wearing pants on a Sunday evening, but I'll have to shave and wear a shirt too!


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> Good morning all. An unimpressive Sunday, especially considering I have to go to a reception this evening. Not only will I be wearing pants on a Sunday evening, but I'll have to shave and wear a shirt too!


Good thing you did your laundry then


----------



## Ena

Going to take the laundry in off the line soon. Thanks for the reminder Margaret  
Just back from a walk to the inner harbour to try and get rid of that sluggish feeling from sleeping in. As always lots to see with float planes coming and going, water taxis, Victoria Clipper, the huge cruise ships and the birds.


----------



## SINC

Just back from my daily walk in bright sun. Took some pictures and posted them in the Photography Anyone? thread. this afternoon I will tackle a end to end, top to bottom cleaning of the motor home, not a job for the faint of heart like me.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, The Shang thread now accounts for 11% of all the posts in the Everything Else section here in ehMacLand, even though we are only one of 7146 threads. Kudos to us ALL!!!!


----------



## Cameo

Happy Mothers Day everyone.

Quiet day. I have been nagging my son to clean out the rabbit that he is taking care of for a girl he knows - so that is done finally - cause I had to do it. Rabbit is cute - follows me around, climbs onto my lap if I sit on the floor and rubs his chin all over me. Very affectionate but leaves a trail.

Should be doing some club work but in the mood to clean so maybe afterwards.

Hope everyone is enjoying their day - not as rainy as it called for so that is good.

Beej, enjoy your reception tonight - wearing pants isn't all that bad you know.


----------



## Beej

Cameo said:


> Happy Mothers Day everyone.
> 
> Quiet day. I have been nagging my son to clean out the rabbit that he is taking care of for a girl he knows - so that is done finally - cause I had to do it. Rabbit is cute - follows me around, climbs onto my lap if I sit on the floor and rubs his chin all over me. Very affectionate but leaves a trail.
> 
> Should be doing some club work but in the mood to clean so maybe afterwards.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day - not as rainy as it called for so that is good.
> 
> Beej, enjoy your reception tonight - wearing pants isn't all that bad you know.


I thought you were talking about a car for a bit there.

I'm looking at the program for the event, the event that will eat up half my week including a second reception, and I'm thinking I can skip today's reception. It will come down to the pants. If I don't feel comfy, I'll just hang out here. Somebody can throw a blanket over me if the sight is too disturbing.


----------



## SINC

I've met him folks. Trust me he needs the blanket!


----------



## Beej

The pants are off. I will not go quietly into the night, this Sunday, for free drinks and uncomfortable schmoozing. My name is Beej and I am an introvert.

A doxie and beer please. And, if I must, a blanket.


----------



## Cameo

Just make sure it isn't a woollen blanket - they can get itchy.


----------



## MLeh

Beej said:


> The pants are off. I will not go quietly into the night, this Sunday, for free drinks and uncomfortable schmoozing. My name is Beej and I am an introvert.
> 
> A doxie and beer please. And, if I must, a blanket.


You wouldn't happen to be single, would you? (Just a wild guess ... staying home pantless from a social obligation is usually indicative of a level of freedom not usually associated with connubial bliss ... )


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> connubial bliss


Yes you have deduced my circumstances. It will take a remarkable woman to change them. I have a very weak natural inclination towards 'connubial bliss' so things become very simple. Without biology driving hard and fast to something, things become clearer. I'd like to find the right woman and be her right man but, in the end, I'm just fine if that never happens. Take it or leave it, the pants stay off.


----------



## Beej

There may have been a breakthrough tonight. I may (MAY) have finally convinced my mother that me buying a house for her isn't some investment opportunity (long story) whereby I'm being done some grand favour by getting an overpriced condo at well above the cost of renting an apartment. This may not shake out well, but a little truth could help right now.


----------



## SINC

Well, we shared a couple of pizzas for supper and now all we need is the Edmonton/San Jose game to begin, but that is an hour and 15 minutes away.

Why do they schedule such late starts on the west coast? Fans in eastern Canada and the US will be up until 2:00 a.m. (and a half hour later you-know-where) to see the end of this one. And that is just plain stupid.

GO OILERS!


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Why do they schedule such late starts on the west coast? Fans in eastern Canada and the US will be up until 2:00 a.m. (and a half hour later you-know-where) to see the end of this one. And that is just plain stupid.GO OILERS!


Hockey players get paid more for an evening shift and it's in their contract?  
Wild guess. In other words, I have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall root for the Oilers in my sleep. It is too late to stay up to watch until they win tonight. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Remember now, dream only of an Oilers win!


----------



## Cameo

Good night everyone.


----------



## SINC

Still watching the hockey game and Edmonton is up 1-0 over San Jose.


----------



## Ena

Got my clothes laid out for work tomorrow including p**ts so it's time for me to head to bed.
Good night everyone.


----------



## Beej

I caved in and quickly put on a pair of pants and a jacket to show up for the last 20 mins. of the reception. Met some interesting folks and watched the game for a while after that. Not a bad night, all in all.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening/Morning/whatever.

"Exciting" day in our house. My daughter moved almost directly from flu to bad cold. My wife woke this morning (Happy Mother's Day!) with the flu in question, and by the time I got home from church, I had it, too. She was supposed to work this afternoon, and since she is still on probation, she had to go to work. Fortunately, after 2.5 hours, they decided that having someone who was "as green as your pants" on the floor was conducive to people buying fabric, so she got to come home. The rest of the day was spent with all of us sleeping in rotating shifts, and a lot of unpleasant bathroom runs.

Of course, having slept all day, now I am awake in the middle of the night. Had I stayed asleep, I probably would have been fine, but the wee one woke (as is her wont), and by the time I got her drugged up and back to sleep, I was awake. Pretty sure I'll get back to sleep in another half an hour or so. Got a study group tomorrow morning, so I have to get going in the morning.

I'm not feeling sick, though!


----------



## RevMatt

Wake up, ya lazy bums! 

I think I slept for a little bit. Time to get the day fired up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Matt, I have sent out the Doxie Emergency Team to help provide you with some assistance. Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did you know that Ryan Smyth owns doxies???? It's true, which explains why he did so well last night in Edmonton's victory.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. All is well today after a 6 - 3 Oiler win last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we should send the doxies over to Edmonton's next game to assure an Oilers victory..............all the way to the Stanley Cup.


----------



## RevMatt

Thanks for the Doxie squad. Well appreciated. And grats to the Oilers.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

While I'm waiting for my oldest to get up, I'll make breakfast this morning out of whatever is left over in the fridge.

Let's see. Doxie food, doxie food and more doxie food. Looks like no one went grocery shopping. OK Pot luck it is.


----------



## RevMatt

Right, off the office. Have a good day, all. Glad I have leftover pizza, and not doxie food


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Right, off the office. Have a good day, all. Glad I have leftover pizza, and not doxie food


Pass the leftover pizza. I love it for breakfast!


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Nothing in our house but leftover roast beef dinner. And leftover pie. Pie is good for breakfast too.


----------



## MaxPower

Here's a question for you Reverend.

Was Jesus a good swimmer?

Just a glimpse into how my mind thinks sometimes. No sacrilege intended.


----------



## Cameo

Warren's gone off the deep end.................


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Warren's gone off the deep end.................


Yep, he's diving into a big subject!


----------



## Dr.G.

" Glad I have leftover pizza, and not doxie food." Matt, the doxies eat better than the two of us put together. Trust me on this reality.


----------



## SINC

An interesting little quiz that made me think. Hope you don't mind me posting it:

The following short quiz consists of 4 questions and will tell you whether or not you are qualified to be a professional. Scroll down for each answer. The questions are NOT that difficult. But please don't scroll down UNTIL you have answered the question! Got that? 

READY?




1. How do you put a giraffe into a refrigerator?









The correct answer is: Open the refrigerator, put in the giraffe, and close the door. This question tests whether you tend to do simple things in an overly complicated way.

NEXT QUESTION:





2. How do you put an elephant into a refrigerator?










Did you say, Open the refrigerator, put in the elephant, and close the refrigerator? Wrong Answer. Correct Answer: Open the refrigerator, take out the giraffe, put in the elephant and close the door. This tests your ability to think through the repercussions of your previous actions.

NEXT QUESTION:


3 The Lion King is hosting an animal conference. All the animals attend...
all, except one. Which animal does not attend?









Correct Answer: The Elephant. The elephant is in the refrigerator. You just put him in there. This tests your memory.
NEXT QUESTION:

Okay, even if you did not answer the first three questions correctly, you still have one more chance to show your true abilities.


4. There is a river you must cross but it is used by crocodiles, and you do not have a boat. How do you manage it?


Correct Answer: You jump into the river and swim across. Have you not been listening? All the crocodiles are attending the Animal Meeting. This tests whether you learn quickly from your mistakes.

According to Anderson Consulting Worldwide, around 90% of the professionals they tested got all questions wrong, but many preschoolers got several correct answers. Anderson Consulting says this conclusively disproves the theory that most professionals have the brains of a four-year-old.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess I think like a 4 year old. Got all the questions correct, in that I have given similar tests to my own university students, and I choose the simpliest and most logical answers.


----------



## Ena

Home from looking after 'the lost souls'. 

Here's your factoid for the day Like me, William F. Buckley Jr. has a CKC spaniel.


----------



## Beej

Evening all. A very long day, but I'm finally in my comfy chair.


----------



## Cameo

My guess would be without your pants too.


----------



## Beej

I've got my 'Sunday' pants on. No button and they fall off easily. So comfy.

This is going to be one long week; TGftS -- Thank goodness for the Shang.


----------



## Ena

The things one learns here! Doesn't need saying that it stays here.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Like me, William F. Buckley Jr. has a CKC spaniel". Ann, does he have a CKC or an AKC spaniel?


----------



## Dr.G.

'Tis late once again, so time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> "Like me, William F. Buckley Jr. has a CKC spaniel". Ann, does he have a CKC or an AKC spaniel?


Don't know if his is registered anywhere but my Cavalier King Charles Spaniel is registered with CKC. Also not sure what coat his has but mine is a Blenheim (chestnut and white) Not that I care as she is a companion dog, but she doesn't have the 'prized' lozenge on her forehead. Eleven this month and still as peppy as ever.


----------



## SINC

I too have had a long day, so good night all.


----------



## bhil

Evening folks, it's been a very long weekend up to my ears with work, overtime, other work, and screaming kids. Little to no sleep is starting to drag me down and I still have a couple more long days ahead of me. But I had to find the time to come in catch up and say hi before disappearing for a couple of more days.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Here's a question for you Reverend.
> 
> Was Jesus a good swimmer?
> 
> Just a glimpse into how my mind thinks sometimes. No sacrilege intended.


Of course not, why else would he have had to walk on water?

And that's a look into how my mind is thinking (or not thinking as the case may be) right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I misunderstood. CKC stands for Canadian Kennel Club, and is used when talking about registered dogs.


----------



## Beej

Morning all. I can't remember the last time I saw the sun. Can someone ship some to Ottawa?


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> Morning all. I can't remember the last time I saw the sun. Can someone ship some to Ottawa?


The sun has been kind of anemic out here lately. I thought youse guys  in Ottawa were using it all up before it got here.

:ducking behind the couch now:

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Sean, sounds frighteningly familiar. I'll make you a deal - if you survive, I will. 

And yeah, that sounds about right re:swimming. Darn you to beating me to the joke 

Morning, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, Margaret, sun and warmer weather coming your way via Doxie Express.


----------



## RevMatt

The Doxies are coming, the doxies are coming! There's a little tiny window of sun over my house at the moment. Faint sun, but sun none the less. Yay, doxie squad! 

Seriously, if I wanted unending rain, I would have stayed in Vancouver


----------



## Ena

Good morning and it is a lovely one too. 63 F and clear


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. It's been sunny all week, and supposed to be heading up to the high twenties this afternoon.

*Looks in Matt's direction:  *


----------



## bhil

OK Matt, it's a deal.

Morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Doxies are coming, the doxies are coming!"

Listen my children and you shall hear
Of the midnight ride of the Doxies of Fear,
On the sixteenth of May, in 2006.

Dr.G. said to his friend, "If bad weather should march
By land or sea from the town today,
I shall hang a lantern aloft in the belfry arch
Of the Signal Hill tower as a warning light,--
One if by land, and two if by sea;
And you on the opposite shore will be,
Ready to ride and spread the alarm
Through every Ottawa village and farm,
For the country folk to be up and to arm."


----------



## RevMatt

I'm glaring at you, Elaine. Glaring hard. Wait until you get here...

At least it's not raining today. So far. And the women folk have gone to the last swimming lesson, so I actually get a brief period of rest on this my weekend. Which is good, because I have a lot of work to catch up on...


----------



## SINC

A late good morning to all. Had a meeting this morning and just got finished up. Hot here already as we climb toward 30 degrees here today and you know what that means . . . cold beer will be extra good this afternoon!


----------



## MLeh

Well, ever the optimist, I'm going to try to look on the bright side of what just happened. (It could have been worse items are in the brackets)

I fell going 'up' the stairs. (It would have been much worse falling 'down'.)

I jammed my wrist. (Last time, when I fell 'down', I broke my ankle.)

I smashed my finger between my mug and the floor. I might lose the nail. (It probably won't - it'll just turn black. And if it does fall off: It'll grow back)

I spilt my tea. (Well, at least we replaced the carpet on the landing with hardwood, so it mopped up nicely.)

(Note to self: trying to stop your fall with the hand that's holding a of mug of tea is not a good idea)

I think I twisted my back though, so ... if my typing becomes incoherent ... (T3's are fun, but not condusive to accomplishing work.)


----------



## Cameo

fell up the stairs - you don't want to know how many times I have done just that - in too much of a hurry.


----------



## MLeh

I usually wear my sheepskin slippers around the house, but this morning I was wearing shoes because we were moving some furniture from upstairs to outside (donating a bedroom suite, which the daughter has outgrown, to the local women's transition house). 

I blame it on the shoes.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> I think I twisted my back though, so ... if my typing becomes incoherent ... (T3's are fun, but not condusive to accomplishing work.)


Rum. Taken before a fall provides the excuse for taking it after the fall.

If the fall had nothing to do with rum, liberally applying rum both inside and outside will have you set to rights in no time - IF you curl up with the doxies while you're applying it.

Working away here. Figured out how to switch the resolution of the monitor while in Windows so I can take a break from work and have some fun.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I once broke my hand falling going up the stairs. I was not wearing slippers...........I am naturally klutzy. My son did fall down the stairs and only broke a finger. He tripped over one of the doxies who loves to sleep lengthwise on the middle stair. He was lucky.

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## MLeh

Thanks, Marc. I'm feeling fine now. A simple ibuprofen worked.

And the woman from the Transition House was most grateful for the bed & other stuff we donated, so I'll stop complaining about my aches and pains and be thankful for what I have.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, yes, when one meets the people at these sorts of transition homes, he/she feels more grateful for what he/she has. I volunteer at New Beginnings and their ABE Level I literacy program. My wife is the person that trys to raise money for the Stella Burry Community Services, a group of various homes and support programs for people in true need.

http://www.stellaburry.ca/


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> The sun has been kind of anemic out here lately. I thought youse guys  in Ottawa were using it all up before it got here.
> 
> :ducking behind the couch now:
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Regina without sun? What's up?


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, Margaret, sun and warmer weather coming your way via Doxie Express.


Thanks. I saw a corner of sunlight for a few moments. I guess, considering the Express has to reach Regina, they're time in Ottawa was brief.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, careful how you mock the Doxie Express. For your indiscretion, you shall have a day of rain tomorrow. Mock them again, and there shall be lightening. Another mock shall bring hail .......... then snow ............ then a freeze ............ then locust. I would keep your badgers and wolverines out of harm's way if I were you.


----------



## Beej

No intention of mocking them, unless not attributing them with mach speed is mocking. Was I maching them? 

As for the punishment, sounds like a weather forecast. 

Badgers? Badgers! I don't need no stinkin badgers!


----------



## Dr.G.

"No intention of mocking them, unless not attributing them with mach speed is mocking. Was I maching them?" Beej, for that witty reply and fine play on words, I shall spare you the hail, snow and locust. Still, I fear rain is in your forecast for tomorrow. Check out Environment Canada to see if the doxies are accurate.


----------



## Beej

If I wasn't naturally a little off-white, I'd fear for becoming pasty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, your personal color scheme sounds like that of a badger. Have you anything in your "family closet" that you want to tell us about???


----------



## Beej

I'm not very hairy for a badger and have always envied wolverines as a superior form of badger. It felt good to get that off my non-hairy chest. Also, while I like all dogs, little yappy dogs are hesitantly liked. Oh yeah, one more thing, wolvies rule!


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, you would probably like doxies, since they are not yappy dogs. Of course, since they rule over your beloved wolvies, that might be problematic. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## RevMatt

"a little" off-white? 

Hi, all. Sausages on the barbie. Few things liven a day up better than that.

Elaine - ouch. Big ouch. Nasty. I'm sure I don't need ot lecture you about getting it looked at, right? Last time I fell down the stairs, I hurt my toe. It now turns out to have healed badly (nothing was broken, just strained) and I am told that the reason it still hurts a lot 18 months later is that arthritis has now set in, and I can expect it to always hurt. So go get your finger looked at, if there is any joint pain at all. I don't need a big toe to type or earn a living. You need your fingers.

There. Mumsied the Mumsey. Time to move on. Besides, don't want the sausages to burn.


----------



## Ena

Matt. Any snausages left? Hope I'm in time as I usually eat about 5 pm on a work day. 

Beej. I noticed in passing that a movie is coming out in 2007 called 'Wolverine' Hope that there are no wolvies harmed in filming it


----------



## SINC

Ah, 28 and toasty. Makes the cold beer taste very good!


----------



## MLeh

Thank you Matt. As I said - everything is fine. If anything I've jammed my shoulder and twisted my back. But I'm far too much of a wimp to let myself toil injured. (I don't play hurt). I have to take my husband into Vancouver tomorrow for some surgery, so if it's still painful after that I'll get it checked out.

On the good news front - our local Habitat for Humanity group has again won the 'most recycled per capita' award for Canada which means another $60,000.00 will be coming in from Alcan for building another home. (Second time in a row they've won the award.) My father is very w00tful. They've already got one house half built in Gibsons, a duplex planned for Sechelt, and this will just help build more houses more quickly. (Our congregation is very small, and sponsoring the Habitat group here was a big leap of faith. Seems that size really doesn't matter - it's just the will to get things done that matters.) 

Funny thing is - we're running into a lot of NIMBY when we go looking for building lots - people think that people who get Habitat homes are some sort of ... I don't know ... 'lower class welfare bums'. Whereas the reality is they're just regular people who are working, living on the edge. Surviving, but can't get ahead enough to save that big downpayment. I'd be happy to have any of the people we've selected to get homes as neighbours. Oh well.


----------



## RevMatt

Two left, Ann, but if I don't leave one of them for my wife, you'll need to give me a place to stay.

We are trying a new thing with getting the monster to bed. She has cards to give us each time she gets out of bed. No cards, no getting out of bed. I doubt this will work. We are past halfway already, in maybe 10 minutes. But what the heck, might as well try it.


----------



## Ena

Amazing story Elaine. Well done all of you!


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> Funny thing is - we're running into a lot of NIMBY when we go looking for building lots - people think that people who get Habitat homes are some sort of ... I don't know ... 'lower class welfare bums'. Whereas the reality is they're just regular people who are working, living on the edge. Surviving, but can't get ahead enough to save that big downpayment. I'd be happy to have any of the people we've selected to get homes as neighbours. Oh well.


It's tough. Almost everyong agrees on 'affordable housing' and 'habitat for humanity' but very few want to live in neighbourhoods dominated by people who need such help or want the homes next to them. Not easy. Is there anything us outsiders can do to help?


----------



## Ena

RevMatt said:


> Two left, Ann, but if I don't leave one of them for my wife, you'll need to give me a place to stay.


For the sake of harmony at your house and my conscience, I'll find something else to eat. Won't be half as good as my mouth was watering already but never mind, I'll manage. Not good at guilt tripping either


----------



## RevMatt

Fair enough, Ann. Next time I will know better, and make enough for everyone 

Well, the card plan is working about as badly as might be expected. Only the first night, though. On the other hand, reading your posts is about the only thing disjointed enough for me to do inbetween getting up and putting her back down again every 90 seconds. So more ehmac for me!


----------



## RevMatt

Oh, and grats on the award again, Elaine! Nicely done.


----------



## MLeh

Beej: Well, sure there's something outsiders can do - volunteer at your local chapter . (My dad is currently on the national board, and heads to Ottawa every three months or so for meetings. I'm sure Matt'd be happy to introduce you.)

Ann: row your boat across the strait and I'll share my steak with you. The daughter is off at the boyfriend's for dinner tonight, and I usually split a steak with her. Hope you like veggies grilled on the BBQ to go with it.


----------



## Beej

Volunteering time isn't my strength. To each their own. I can, however, do donations and spread some emails around to people who probably feel similar (jealously guard their time but are more than eager to help). Again, to each their own.


----------



## RevMatt

You bet. Someone's gotta donate the money, too .


----------



## Ena

Elaine. Very kind of you to offer to break bread with me! Float plane leaves the harbour every twenty minutes. Look out for the one person not in a Gov't bureaucrat type navy blue suit and up tight demeanour. 
Roger's Chocolate for dessert?


----------



## MLeh

Matt: your daughter is FAR too smart for her parents. Cards are like a 'get out of jail free' card - of course she'll use them all up.

*ponders* ...

Here's what I'd do:

You need to have a list of reasons why she gets out of bed. When you put her to bed, go through the list: Do you need to pee? Drink of water?, etc., etc., etc. Once you've gone through the list, explain that she doesn't have to 'sleep', but she must stay in her room. Give her some picture books to look at if she doesn't want to sleep, but nothing more stimulating. She's smart enough to know that you've already asked her the excuses she usually uses to leave her room, and if you're firm she'll soon learn that leaving the room is just going to get the same list of questions, and then ... straight back to bed.

Don't underestimate her.

Anyway, that's what I'd do. 

(but I do remember, for whatever reason, coming upstairs when our daughter was about Nata's age, and finding her sleeping in the hallway outside her room, wrapped in her blankie. Pick her up, put her back to bed. She'd not come downstairs - she knew that wasn't allowed. Sometimes I'd come upstairs and she'd be sitting in the hall reading a book. I think the light was better in the hall. I also remember waking up at about 3 am some mornings with a little blond girl looking in my face and whispering 'Mummy, I need some Mini Wheats'. It's all fun.)


----------



## MLeh

Ena said:


> Roger's Chocolate for dessert?


Perfect.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> Matt: your daughter is FAR too smart for her parents. Cards are like a 'get out of jail free' card - of course she'll use them all up.


We expected her to use them all up. The hope was she would learn to ration them, and then we could gradually reduce them. That may still happen. This was only the first night. I made sure to make the experience rather less pleasant after the cards were gone, too. No hug, I tell her I don't like what she is doing, and put her straight back to bed. (which is what we've been doing all along. Difference is, she now gets some trips back to bed that are pleasant, until the cards run out).



MLeh said:


> *ponders* ...
> 
> Here's what I'd do:
> 
> You need to have a list of reasons why she gets out of bed. When you put her to bed, go through the list: Do you need to pee? Drink of water?, etc., etc., etc. Once you've gone through the list, explain that she doesn't have to 'sleep', but she must stay in her room. Give her some picture books to look at if she doesn't want to sleep, but nothing more stimulating. She's smart enough to know that you've already asked her the excuses she usually uses to leave her room, and if you're firm she'll soon learn that leaving the room is just going to get the same list of questions, and then ... straight back to bed.


Yeah, that's largely what we have been doing. Really, we allow her to make choices a lot of the time during the day, so bed time is one of the few times that she doesn'T get choices. Therefore, it is her chance to throw her version of a tantrum. Which doesn't involve yelling so much as derisively mocking us and daring us to take her back to bed.



MLeh said:


> (but I do remember, for whatever reason, coming upstairs when our daughter was about Nata's age, and finding her sleeping in the hallway outside her room, wrapped in her blankie. Pick her up, put her back to bed. She'd not come downstairs - she knew that wasn't allowed. Sometimes I'd come upstairs and she'd be sitting in the hall reading a book. I think the light was better in the hall. I also remember waking up at about 3 am some mornings with a little blond girl looking in my face and whispering 'Mummy, I need some Mini Wheats'. It's all fun.)


Fun. Yes. Lots. 

She's pretty much asleep now. Now I can get to work on the Census phone calls. Yay!


----------



## MLeh

Beej said:


> Volunteering time isn't my strength. To each their own. I can, however, do donations and spread some emails around to people who probably feel similar (jealously guard their time but are more than eager to help). Again, to each their own.


Oh, I know exactly what you mean about volunteering time, Beej. I'm terrible at it - I don't have time to commit to regular stuff. But there are lots of things that can be done. I'm not one for getting out and swinging hammers myself, but little things like ... oh, seeing if there is a realtor who donates a portion of their commission to Habitat, if you're buying a house, or mentioning to a developer that the donation of a lot in a development might be written off as a charitable donation ... but mostly becoming informed and speaking out at public meetings (if there were one in your neighbourhood) when people say they don't want one of these homes in their neighbourhood. There's a lot of misinformation out there.

A lot of times people don't want to commit long term, but they will work on a single project - the Habitat group here had a very successful dinner the other night which included dinner, a dance, and silent auction. Even if you don't want to help organise something like that, SOMEONE has gotta actually go and eat the food, and dance & bid on the items donated! (and it's actually usually pretty fun)

(And, like Matt says, _somebody_ has to give money.  )

Anyway, I'll stop now, and leave the preaching to Matt from here on in.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Ah, 28 and toasty. Makes the cold beer taste very good!


Are you commenting on the weather or Beej's color scheme?

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Really, we allow her to make choices a lot of the time during the day, so bed time is one of the few times that she doesn't get choices.


I've always given my daughter choices too ... 'you can read, or you can go to sleep' being her choices at bed time. 

(My husband's favourite saying being "If you want something other than the choices we've given you, the answer is 'no'". He's pretty consistent with it, too.)



> Therefore, it is her chance to throw her version of a tantrum. Which doesn't involve yelling so much as derisively mocking us and daring us to take her back to bed.


Oh, you have a handful there, don't you? 

I bet your mother is laughing at you now ... (the famous mother's 'blessing' "I hope you have a child _just like you_." )


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> jammed my shoulder and twisted my back


Jammed shoulders are nothing to sneeze at.

When you're young you think it will be fine. When you get a little older and you can't lift your arm, you realize that that jammed shoulder was more than you thought it was.

Ask me how I know.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Carex

Choice is good, if they are your options. 

I survived the latest full moon. 'Nuf said.


----------



## SINC

Wow, even Carex shows up. Nice to see you back!


----------



## Carex

Diggin the jammed shoulder, twisted back story. I put my back into spasm on the weekend TIEING UP MY GOLF SHOES!!


----------



## SINC

Thank goodness my doc told me to give up that sport.


----------



## Ena

Closing the curtains soon for the night, but windows are open wide as it's still warm. Sympathy desk is open round the clock though


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone (anyone?).


----------



## Beej

Ena said:


> Beej. I noticed in passing that a movie is coming out in 2007 called 'Wolverine' Hope that there are no wolvies harmed in filming it


Looks like an X-men spinoff. So there's X3 and this? Wolvies are getting popular.


----------



## RevMatt

Golf is a sport? 

Morning, all. Another day, another pot or three of coffee. Now that I know that acid reflux is something that one is predisposed to, and not completely the result of my massive coffee intake during my University years (4-5 pots a day. I was VERY busy in University), I feel less guilty about drinking coffee now . Truth be told, I limit myself to tea most days. For reasons I don't understand, though, my daughter slept well during the night last night, but I didn't. So today may be a coffee day. We shall see, we shall see.

Anywho, happy trails, everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning - the sun got here before I did this morning!!

I have a full day of work to finish today so won't be out enjoying it though.

This work I'm doing is basic data entry, so it's pretty unfullfilling in any intellectual sense, and I find my mind wandering to other things as I work - like trying to form an image of the person who created the documents based on their handwriting.

I think I now have a new hobby, handwriting analysis!

First impressions often disappoint and vice versa. Very interesting.

Hope everyone has a good day, I'm off to Windows land.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

*shudder* data entry. I did that for the Skytrain project, once upon a time. Oh, how it sucked.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> *shudder* data entry. I did that for the Skytrain project, once upon a time. Oh, how it sucked.


I wouldn't want to do it as my life's work, but I've been retired - and bored, and broke - for so long, anything is an improvement.

I find that the data entry doesn't occupy my mind, so I can get paid for doing what I really enjoy, which is daydreaming   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Carex. Sorry to hear about your back. Actually, bending down to tie one's shoes is no easy task for the human back. I hope you are not in any pain.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. a very poor sleep due to the heat in the house. It is 17 this morning and going to 31 or 32 so we are in for a scortcher today.


----------



## Ena

Don. Wear a wet hat today?  
Off out for a drive around the inner harbour to get to work in the 75% humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, in that it is only 5C and foggy here in St.John's at 11AM, I think I shall offer you a trade. Might even throw in a doxie or two to sweeten the deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just informed me that we have an offer for one of our pups from a breeder in Halifax. So, it looks as if Huck shall also be off for NS, although he shall be a show dog, where as his sister, Sally, in Digby is merely a pet.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Just popping in for a quick cup of tea and then off into Vancouver with the husband for his surgery.

Hope all have a good day.
-Elaine


----------



## SINC

Best wishes to your hubby Elaine. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Cameo

Best wishes for hubby also Elaine. Carex - glad to see you made it past the full moon. Back problems are nothing to fool around with so take it easy.

Marc, Sounds like your pack of doxies is gradually getting back to more normal numbers.

Hard to let go though.

Don, I will take some of that heat from you if you wish. You could have some of our rain if you need some?


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sadly, Huck is my favorite doxie pup, but he shall be going to a good home that wants to show him in NS. Thus, he won't be up against his brother and sister here in NL. As well, he will get more attention. He is a bit shy and his brother and father are very demanding of attention. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

No brain, no pain is what they say isn't it. It's cranky in the morning, but ok by the afternoon.


----------



## RevMatt

Afternoon/evening, all. Not really here yet, just passing by. Hope Jim's surgery went well, and that Don survived the heat. Fare Thee Well, Huck.


----------



## winwintoo

Well, it's been an interesting day.

I'm back to using my 1.5 Ghz PowerBook and the MacBookPro is going back to Saskatoon to it's original owner.

I was using it mostly for Windows for work and when I was done work, I had to take it and leave it with my boss (ok he's my other son) so he could do his magic with the files and he could usually find time in the middle of the night and so on. Kind of defeated the purpose of having a big honking Mac.

And my other son really wanted a computer he could play his games on and we thought the MacBook would do it, but he checked not even close so he gets the MBP back, I revert to my trusty PowerBook and I bought a $800 lappy from BestBuy for schlepping back and forth for work.

Now I can hear you asking, why isn't all this work stuff on the network so we don't need to schlep computers around? Well, I came late to the party and they are so far behind and up to their ears in aligators, I'm just trying to help them steer the boat just now. Later, I'll introduce the concept of a central database and so on.

They have so much going on in their lives they couldn't handle any more changes so I'll just bide my time and figure out what they need and present it as a dun deel.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Elaine. All the best to your husband. 

Marc. Bittersweet day for you and Huck.

Got an unexpected hug today at work. Chuckling and touched here by a young fellow's way of thanking me for a good day and being so helpful. He's casual staff who had never worked in the house/ward where I'm on permanent staff. I'm still going to wash off the lingering aftershave though


----------



## MLeh

Back from the big smoke. My husband is doing pretty well, but we'll see how things are AFTER the drugs wear off. (He's in a 'Happy Place' right now, I think ...) 

Thanks for all the good wishes.

Anyway ... off to prepare dinner. Later all.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc. Bittersweet day for you and Huck." Margaret, true, but this is what someone who breeds dogs must realize in the final analysis. Still, I was there when he was born and held him in my hand (he was that small, like a small stick of butter) when he was a few minutes old. Now he is 20 pounds and is like a cuddly teddy bear.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc. Bittersweet day for you and Huck." Margaret, true, but this is what someone who breeds dogs must realize in the final analysis. Still, I was there when he was born and held him in my hand (he was that small, like a small stick of butter) when he was a few minutes old. Now he is 20 pounds and is like a cuddly teddy bear.


Marc, that was Ann, but she said it just before I was going to  

I'll miss Huck too - they all helped me through so trying times this spring.

Now I'm here without anything to do and I'm bored. Think I'll have to clean or something  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, sorry for the mistake. Glad that Huck could have been of some help to you. Ann, thanks for the kind words as well.


----------



## Ena

If you want to call me Ann-Margaret from now on it's fine with me


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Now I'm here without anything to do and I'm bored. Think I'll have to clean or something
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Turn on the hockey game. Edmonton is up 1 - 0!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann-Margaret is a fine actress.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the last time I actually watched, they lost. If I follow the game online they win. So, if you want a victory, let me 'watch' online. Of course, if they win, I pity the city of Edmonton and their police force. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am tempted to watch the hockey game. Do I dare???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. I hope Life is treating you kindly these days.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I am tempted to watch the hockey game. Do I dare???


Go for it. Still 1 - 0 Edmonton after two periods.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Of course, if they win, I pity the city of Edmonton and their police force. We shall see.


I used to live on the blue mile many years ago - sure glad I don't live there now. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Yeah 1% of the idiots make the trouble fall out of the bars on Whyte Ave. 

99% of hockey fans never go there. They are across town at the arena.


----------



## Ena

Is Foster Hewitt still doing the play-by-play of hockey games? 

My dearly departed very lady-like Mum was a huge hockey fan. Used to yell at the TV watching hockey games.


----------



## SINC

YES! Edmonton wins four straight to send the Sharks golfing.

Bring on those Disney Ducks!

Sorry Elaine, couldn't resist. (I know how you love the Oilers, but after all, they are now Canada's only hope.)


----------



## Ena

Dang! Toilet is possessed again. Tank is filling up again ages after it filled up after a flush. At least it waited until close to my having some time off so I can fix it. 

Oh, and no jokes about my toilet running and going out to catch it


----------



## SINC

No problem Ann, just roll up your sleeve, reach deep and give it a yank.

That usually fixes a rogue toilet.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all. I'm up burning the midnight oil.

My wife and I have been working around the clock starting up a new business. we are distributing and selling All Natural Sun Protection Products.

Our belief is that yes, Sunscreens do protect you from skin cancer, however all of the harsh chemicals that are put into the product can cause other types of cancer. So why not use a product that eliminates these Harsh Chemicals yet still offers you the same level of protection?

So this has been consuming all of our free time.

Any way that's my sales pitch. If any one is interested in my products, PM me and I'll be happy to sell it to you. We are the only company in Canada that distributes this product.


----------



## Beej

Congrats to the Oilers and good luck to MaxPower on the business.

My string of conferences, dinners and receptions looks to be over. Time for some introverted recharge over the weekend.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Time for some introverted recharge over the weekend.


This no doubt includes some type of beer, right?


----------



## Beej

Stella! Oh boy am I tired. And thirsty, tired and thirsty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Tea and coffee are the order of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, Don, I echo Beej in his comment that "Congrats to the Oilers and good luck to MaxPower on the business."


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Grats, Don and other Oilers fans.

MP, got a website up and running yet? I'm sure that we are interested in taking a look. Can't make promises beyond that at this point, but certainly interested in taking a look.

Right, another day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Matt, "another day".........another dollar. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Matt, "another day".........another dollar. Paix, mon ami.


I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go.

Morning all. another great hockey game and all Canada is now cheering for our team.

These guys just might win it all!


----------



## Ena

Activating a smile and a sympathetic ear in about half an hour..off to work.


----------



## winwintoo

Conversation with telephone company representative:

Me: why are you cutting off my phone?
Them: you haven't paid your bill.
Me: Hmmm. Yes I did.
Them: you sent the money to the wrong account, so we returned it to you.
Me: What! If you returned it to me, I didn't get it.
Them: *well we sent you a cheque, you'll have to find out where that cheque went so we can cancel it and then we'll issue a new cheque, but in the meantime, your account blah, blah, blah*
Me: How can I trace a cheque that I never got? You sent the cheque. You can find out if it was cashed - if it was never cashed, then obviously I never got it. If it was cashed, then you can begin legal procedings against whomever cashed it.
Them: well we sent you a cheque and you have to find out what happened to it, we have no way of knowing........

These are *UNIVERSITY GRADS* others need not apply!

Just had to get that off my chest.

If I don't answer the phone, I guess they've cut off my service for non payment. I won't pay for non-service and maybe we'll meet (them and me) face to face some day.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we are all smile and sympathatic ears here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Our doxies have long and soft ears, and will give your hand a gentle lick if you scratch them behind their ears. Thus, the calming effect of this tactile experience, all the while looking into the woeful eyes that are classic doxie looks, is a moment in tranquility and an experience that is far better than expensive psychological care.


----------



## winwintoo

Finely got my phone service straightened out - nonsense.

Send the doxies - I'm having a shattered day here - internally generated I'm sure!

I'll have a cup of tea and a rest and see if I can't get back on track.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Sounds like everyone is off to a good start.

So, Don ... who am I cheering for in the next round? I'm so conflicted ... Anaheim (who beat the Flames), or the Oilers? 

When does football start?


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:



> When does football start?


Alas, even that respite is lost to us in Ottawa. The only professional sport I really like to watch. Well, other than Rugby, but nobody here plays that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, we have our D o' D special today -- two doxies (one adult and one pup) and herbal tea brought to your home. Roger could also come, in that he gives a great back rub and recites 19th century poetry as well. He is the one who shall make the fresh tea with mint as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, you should come to St.John's, which is a rugby-mad town. We have our own team, which nearly beat the Canadian national team. As well, a team from New Zealand was coming through on its way from England. They stopped here to get over jet lag and played our local team. Although they trounced us, they were very impressed with how well these amatures played against one of the best teams in the world.


----------



## RevMatt

Sounds like a thoroughly pleasant day, Margaret. Sorry to hear that. At least you got it resolved quickly. A friend who had a recent similar experience with Bell was phoneless for a week or more.

Marc, I didn't know rugby was so big out there. Interesting. How's your Russian community? That is a prerequesite for us, and it does limit the places we can live, sadly. Still, I won't be looking for a new job for a few years at least at this point, so there's lots of convincing time available to me


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, the Russian community came here in the 80s. They were mostly Russian Jews seeking refugee status. Once they got the status, most moved on to TO and Montreal. The large number of people from England, Australia and NZ here in St.John's, along with those from here that just like to play rugby, has formed the basis of The Rock, our local club.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> So, Don ... who am I cheering for in the next round? I'm so conflicted ... Anaheim (who beat the Flames), or the Oilers?
> 
> When does football start?


Well Elaine, that all depends on how patriotic you are. I will be cheering for the only Canadian team left, being the Oilers. I should note though that had Calgary advanced, (or Toronto or Montreal or Ottawa) I would have cheered for them as well.

Can't bring myself to cheer for a US team, unless there is no option. Then my interest wanes quickly.

Football starts next month and since Eskies coach Danny Maciocia is a fellow columnist at the paper and lives here in town, I will go with them this year. Unless of course they play Saskatchewan. Then I cheer on the old home province team the Roughriders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, a similar thing happened to me. Luckily, I knew the Communications VP for Aliant. When I threatened to go to the media, he fixed the problem within two hours.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Well Elaine, that all depends on how patriotic you are. I will be cheering for the only Canadian team left, being the Oilers. I should note though that had Calgary advanced, (or Toronto or Montreal or Ottawa) I would have cheered for them as well.
> 
> Can't bring myself to cheer for a US team, unless there is no option. Then my interest wanes quickly.


Oh, except for Edmonton I don't much care where a team is located. Hockey is hockey. I'll probably just enjoy the games for what they are, and ignore the uniforms. 

And the football question was rhetorical. I grew up less than 1 km from McMahon Stadium. We moved there, not because it was close to the University of Calgary (which it also is), but so my parents wouldn't have to find parking for the football games.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh, except for Edmonton I don't much care where a team is located." Elaine, you obviously did not grow up in New York City prior to 1958. Before the Dodgers and Giants moved from NYC to LA and SF in California back in 1958, where you lived in NYC nearly dictated what baseball team you rooted for and were willing to die for if need be. My earliest memory is baseball related -- being tossed into the air by my father four days prior to my third birthday when Bobby Thompson hit "the shot heard round the world".


----------



## SINC

Well, I am off for the interment of my old pal Herman who died six weeks ago. They held off interring his urn until today as it would have been his 50th wedding anniversary. Today he will take his place beside his wife's urn in Holy Cross Cemetery. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Vaya con Dios, mi hermano. Pax.


----------



## Beej

A whole evening to myself. Yippee!


----------



## SINC

It was a lovely warm afternoon for a planting!

Herman would have loved that line.

I still miss him for our daily pint though.

Now his sons drop over on Saturday afternoons for a pint. They claim they are carrying on Dad's tradition. I think they just like beer. 

Come to think of it, Herman would have liked that line too!

A fitting end to a fine day. Now, about that cold beer . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine story, Don. Traditions like that should be carried forth, from father to son, to son, to son, to ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, no wife? No kids?? No wolvies???? True serenity?????


----------



## Beej

Serenity no. To the rest, yes. To each their own.

Time to recharge.


----------



## winwintoo

Thought I'd better pop back in and let you know that I've got myself re-trained and work is going well. Grandson and his buddy just dropped in to get some water bottles and say hi and sit in front of the a/c for a bit - nice to know he still thinks I'm "cool" and brings his friends around. 

The new PC is working out well - it will never be my main computer, so as long as it does what I ask of it, it'll be ok.

Hope everyone had a good day - whatever was required of you.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Beej is trying to get himself hired as a babysitter 

Don, Spring Planting Season is over here in the Valley. Most of the rural cemteries can't do burials in the winter, so everyone is stored somewhere, and then buried in rapid fire succession over the course of a week or two as soon as the frost is out. Needless to say, we clergy and funeral directors see a lot of each other in that time. Not precisely the case here, but your quip reminded me 

Another cranky daughter evening ahead of me as my wife is out at her French class. Wish me luck.


----------



## RevMatt

Glad to hear you have made it through the day, Margaret. And Grandparents are often way cooler than parents. I am not surprised at all to hear you are one of the cool ones


----------



## Ena

No doubt in my mind about the mystical healing effects of the doxies or any of the therapy pets that come to visit at the hospital. Even have a llama coming in now and again.

In my post this morning I was being a bit facetious about how I try to be cheerful and have to be sympathetic at work. Means leaving ones own troubles, if any, when I enter the ward. Some days it can be pretty draining listening to the aches and pains of the patients. Sometimes I reach a limit of how much more I can give and I need to be alone for a time to recharge for lack of a better word. 

Am sure it's common need; not just restricted to nursing.


QUOTE=Dr.G.]Ann, we are all smile and sympathatic ears here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Our doxies have long and soft ears, and will give your hand a gentle lick if you scratch them behind their ears. Thus, the calming effect of this tactile experience, all the while looking into the woeful eyes that are classic doxie looks, is a moment in tranquility and an experience that is far better than expensive psychological care.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, re your comment about "the mystical healing effects of the doxies", there is nothing "mystical" about their "healing effects". They are loving, warm, soft, and love to share their love and affection with others. If people were like this, in a non-sexual and non-demanding manner, there would be no need for doxies. Still, since not all people are like this, the doxies of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies stand ready, willing and able to help those in need of a temporary lifting of the spirits. This is why they are the mascot here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Must get my sleep tonight if I am going to be able to stay up for the hockey game tomorrow. There is a 4 1/2 hour time difference between the initial face off and our time here in St. John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, glad to see you are making an attempt to watch the big game tomorrow.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I see that Beej is already up. Good for you, mon ami. A fine sunny morning here in St.John's, with an uncommonly mild 9C. Not complaining, mind you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if I watch the game on TV, they shall lose. So, I shall try to follow the game online. Go Oilers!!!!!


----------



## RevMatt

Morning everyone. Hope you all have a simply glorious day.


----------



## Beej

If by glorious you mean overcast, then yes. I heard rumours that there was some sunshine yesterday, RM. Is it true what the prophecies say that the Sun will return, first in glimpses and then in its full glory?


----------



## winwintoo

The sun is out here this morning. I heard some mummerings from the big stone building about "ransom, sun, and Ottawa" but they could have been talking about something else.

Morning everyone. Looks like it'll be a repeat of yesterday out here - hot and muggy - better than cold and wet.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning.

Sun is finally out here and that is good for the spirits. It was getting
depressing. I know we need rain but couldn't it just rain at nightime?

I am sure everyone is looking forward to a long weekend. My son has 
informed me he is working Sat and Monday so I guess I still have to 
get up early to take him to work. But I can always go back to bed! 

Jeanne


----------



## SINC

Morning all. We have partly cloudy skies so we will not get as much sun as we have been. Guess it is the east's turn.

Game day again and my daughter will be on my case to buy two pizzas for the game. Every time we have done that, the Oilers win.


----------



## Ena

Cameo said:


> My son has informed me he is working Sat and Monday so I guess I still have to
> get up early to take him to work. But I can always go back to bed!


In your housecoat?  

Girlfriend's Mum once drove us to high-school on a winter morning in Sask. in her housecoat with a fur coat on top. Of course she got stuck on the way home.


----------



## RevMatt

Beej, that's the way I hear it too. But I haven't seen the Davinci Code yet, and we all know it contains the true answers.

Jeanne, give'em cab fare (or bus tickets) and stay in bed 

Annual Conference next weekend. I am running the agenda for 500+ delegates. What's a Long Weekend? I am going back to one of my old churches to do a wedding tomorrow, though. And rehearsal tonight.


----------



## Cameo

Ena said:


> In your housecoat?
> 
> Girlfriend's Mum once drove us to high-school on a winter morning in Sask. in her housecoat with a fur coat on top. Of course she got stuck on the way home.


Shssssh - I quite often just pull something over my jammies - in the winter it may
only be my coat. 

He works too far to take a cab - he pays for my gas though and there aren't any buses. His truck was costing him too much money in repairs and he has another
that he is trying to get road worthy so instead of putting money into both cars he
just got rid of the one he was driving and the money he is saving from gas, insurance and repairs he is putting into the Blazer to put it on the road. Then I 
can get another hours sleep! He asked me before he did this and it made sense to me.


Jeanne


----------



## RevMatt

Ah, fair enough. As long as you have a plan that involves going back to sleep, that's the main thing


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, 430PM and still a sunny 11C here in St.John's. Oilers car flags are starting to appear all over St.John's. We usually root for whatever Canadian team makes it this far.


----------



## SINC

Just about every other car or truck out here has an oiler flag, many of them one on each side. Oiler fever is gripping the area. It's 21 already and the high has been revised to 25 again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have to admit that many of the flags are homemade. There are not many places to buy an Oilers flag, although I do have one for the Calgary Flames. Sadly, while I put it in my car during the Stanley Cup playoffs of 2004, the Flames lost because I watched the last game on TV. When the Rangers won in 1994, I taped the game on the VCR and turned the sound way up so I could hear the game but not watch it live. And the Rangers won for the first time in my life time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum is at 8,998. We should send him some muffins from the Cafe Chez Marc when he gets to 9,000 posts. Michael rarely comes here to The Shang, so I shall have to send it via Doxie Express.


----------



## Ena

Looks everyone left early for the weekend.


----------



## winwintoo

Nope, I'm here - slaving away. I didn't know it was a long weekend. I don't pay much attention to the calendar since nothing I do depends much on the activities of other people, I just blunder along and am surprised when I arrive at the store and find it all locked up with the "Happy Holiday" banners strung across the door   

I have no plans other than work this weekend. I'm sure glad I invested in that portable air conditioner last year though. I don't think I could work in here without it.

Do you work this weekend?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I too am here, sitting in the back forty in the MH. Will watch the hockey game with friends in here tonight as the better half is working until 11:00.

Friends are OK, but I would rather she was here.


----------



## Ena

Am working Sunday and Monday and then I've got two weeks off. 
Will be spreading compost among other things to get garden in shape. Have to love that earthy odour and the non-union coffee breaks.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to work all weekend, including Monday. I go straight through until Aug. 22nd at noon. Then I am off until Sept. 1st.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> I have to work all weekend, including Monday. I go straight through until Aug. 22nd at noon. Then I am off until Sept. 1st.


Don't you ever get a day off?

It's still very hot and muggy here - I think it's going to be like this all weekend.

Back to work, Take care Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I am a teleprofessor. I am teaching 11 web courses this intersession/spring/summer semester. It will pay for Cuba, my property tax, and buy out the lease on my car. Because of my vision, if I take a few days off, I am faced with 50-250 postings on WebCT. Better to work off and on every day from 7Am until 11PM (I just finished teaching 5 minutes ago), and have a dozen postings each time I log on. I am free to teach when and where I want to, and this I enjoy. So, I don't have an official "day off" until mid-August, but I don't have to travel to work, teach an early morning class on Monday morning, when few students come to class, etc.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Haven't been in here for a while. I'd like to wish everyone an excellent Victoria Day weekend. Keep it safe.

<img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/a/aa/230505_fireworks4.jpg/450px-230505_fireworks4.jpg">


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, AA. You have been a stranger to the doxies.

Victoria Day here in St.John's is a solemn holiday. We dress in Victorian costumes and there is a replica of the black horse-drawn carriage similar to the one that carried her husband, Albert, who died in November 1861. Since he died of typhoid fever, we even have volunteers who stagger through the streets of St.John's faking that they have typhoid fever. 

Thus, no fire works for us here in St.John's. They town is covered in black to reenact Victoria's constant mourning for Albert.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am really tired, and since I have to get up early (I am a typhoid victim and must drop at dawn on the streets of St.John's), I shall wish all of you a peaceful and healthy good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Good night, Dr. G. Hopefully no one gets accidentally hurt while acting out the affects of typhoid fever.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Oilers are tied 1 - 1 as I continue to watch.


----------



## RevMatt

Good evening, all. Wedding rehearsal done, ceremony tomorrow. Rain all over the forecast, so the loss of gardening time isn't a big deal. Now, rest, I think.


----------



## SINC

Matt, it sounds like it's time for a hot toddy and your feet up. I on the other hand, will stick with my lucky cold beer with the Oilers ahead 2 - 1 at the end of the second.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, in case you missed the final score, Oilers won 3-1. Luckily, I stopped watching the game when it was tied 1-1, thus giving the Oilers the edge.


----------



## RevMatt

Congrats, Oilers fans. And good morning, all.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I am a teleprofessor. I am teaching 11 web courses this intersession/spring/summer semester. It will pay for Cuba, my property tax, and buy out the lease on my car. Because of my vision, if I take a few days off, I am faced with 50-250 postings on WebCT. Better to work off and on every day from 7Am until 11PM (I just finished teaching 5 minutes ago), and have a dozen postings each time I log on. I am free to teach when and where I want to, and this I enjoy. So, I don't have an official "day off" until mid-August, but I don't have to travel to work, teach an early morning class on Monday morning, when few students come to class, etc.


Marc, I hear you about working off and on every day.

I worked at my last job for over 20 years and it drove me crazy - my creativity can't be switched off and on according to the clock. 

After a few years of "retirement" and being able to do what I wanted, when I wanted, I dreaded going back to that kind of life. I'm so glad this other opportunity came along. I can now work whatever hours I want as long as the work gets done.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. After the Oilers performance last night, it makes today a good day indeed. Ah, hot coffee, just what I need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have plenty of hot coffee, served in our special "Go Oilers!!"mugs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I see your point re creativity. I don't really have to be creative with the WebCT postings, merely alert, engaged and willing to provide most of the postings with honest feedback. Think of a pile of correspondences on your desk. Would you rather have a handful every hour or so, to which you read and reply, and then go about your own business, or a mountain of these correspondences? Which pile gets your attention in a positive manner? Still, my way is not for everyone. There are other profs who teach online and do not read anything other than for a few hours a day, and not at all on weekends. Keep in mind, that most of these profs get on a few hundred postings, whereas I receive up to 5000 in a semester.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, we have plenty of hot coffee, served in our special "Go Oilers!!"mugs.


A nice touch Marc. We appreciate the support!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, while my wife was basically raised in Calgary, she spent about 5 years in Edmonton. So, she brought the mugs with her from the glory days of the Oilers Cup victories.


----------



## Ena

Good day all from a very humid (88%) and overcast Victoria. Don't mind having coffee in the last clean Oilers mug with the missing handle, it'll warm up my arthritic fingers.

Had a quick look at the hockey schedule. Not a hockey fan so it was an eye-opener to see how many games are played close together. They must be pretty fit to keep up that pace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, you should try our osteoarthritis cure -- you have to have a sleeping doxie pup in your lap and stroke each ear for about 10 minutes. The warmth, tranquility and gentle movements work wonders for arthritic pains in the hands.


----------



## Beej

I am, right now, looking at a small patch of blue sky. The prophecy is true!


----------



## Dr.G.

"The prophecy is true!" Yes, as it was written long ago in "Macnutt's Weather Almanac", "There shall come a day when a golden doxie shall appear, and skies shall turn blue and the sun shall shine warmly. On that day, look to the east and west, north and south, and see peace and fine weather throughout the land."


----------



## Ena

Marc. Thanks for the arthritis cure. Fell asleep for an hour and the skies had cleared by the time I woke up. 

Better go return some dust bunnies from inside my house to the wild before they become grandparents.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, glad to have been of some help. I have osteoarthritis, and I know the pain that can result from this illness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time once again to say goodnight to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch shall be served, as always, early tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## RevMatt

Good evening all, and goodnight Marc. I shall be off myself, shortly. You will all be relieved to know that the happy couple are happily married.


----------



## SINC

Nice to hear you have enabled yet another night of carnal knowledge, Rev!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess everyone liked the brunch this morning, judging from the amount of dirty dishes everyone left behind. I know how I am going to spend my day while all of you relax and have a good holiday weekend.


----------



## Ena

Good Morning. Don't you just hate it when people leave cloth napkins on their dirty plates too.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all on a dull and cloudy day here in Alberta.

We are gearing up for game two of the Oilers / Ducks series. If we can win tonight in anaheim, we can perhaps even sweep the series.


----------



## Cameo

Oh good grief. I just got in here and poor Marc is left with all this mess? Each of you who left this mess can get their sorry butts back here and help clean up.....here Marc, give me the dish cloth, your hands are getting wrinkled....


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Jeanne, but I would not want to see your hands get wrinkled. I am just about done now, so relax, have a cup of tea or coffee and enjoy your weekend.

Casey was in his first dog show yesterday, and finished 4th in the Hound group, so this gets him 1 point of the 10 needed for his Canadian Kennel Club championship. He is off to NB next week, and my wife shall be bringing him to other dog shows in Atlantic Canada between now and Labor Day. Luckily, as a teleprofessor, I am home most/all of the time.

I shall be showing Rosie in July here in St.John's. Hopefully, the Rose of Harbour Deep shall bloom by then. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall not watch the game on TV which should be a boost for the "boys from Edmonton". I hope that they do their part as well and score 7 goals.


----------



## Beej

Another beautiful day in Ottawa in my head. Go Oilers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, are you a University of Michigan football fan (the Michigan Wolverines) or Univ. of Wisconsin football fan (the Wisconsin Badgers)? Just curious. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

We are heading over to the local to watch the game tonight. It is an occasion as they normally do not open on Sundays, but since they just installed a 109" HD TV we pressured them into letting us watch the game on it.

Only the locals know it is open, so should be a fun time with the gang tonight. Go Oilers!


----------



## Beej

I occasionally watch CFL, and wasn't even aware of those teams. Any doxie teams?

Strange thought: If the Edmonton Eskimos became more PC, would they be the Edmonton Inuit? If so, their acronym would be EI.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, in the 1972 Munich Games , 'Waldi', the first official mascot, was a Dachshund. 

Lubbock Community College, and Hillsboro Community College, both in Texas, had doxies as their mascot................until they played each other and the doxies did when male and female doxies do...........right on the 50 yard line at halftime. This was back in 1963, and they both got new mascots when the pups were born.

The the Univ. of Michigan and the Univ. of Wisconsin forbid any team with a live doxie as a mascot so as not to scare their own mascots.


----------



## SINC

I picked up Beej a souvenir of the Wolverines. I just know he's gonna like it!


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, in the 1972 Munich Games , 'Waldi', the first official mascot, was a Dachshund.
> 
> Lubbock Community College, and Hillsboro Community College, both in Texas, had doxies as their mascot................until they played each other and the doxies did when male and female doxies do...........right on the 50 yard line at halftime. This was back in 1963, and they both got new mascots when the pups were born.
> 
> The the Univ. of Michigan and the Univ. of Wisconsin forbid any team with a live doxie as a mascot so as not to scare their own mascots.


So there's nothing now? Rise of the wolvies, G, rise of the wolvies.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> I picked up Beej a souvenir of the Wolverines. I just know he's gonna like it!


:clap: 

My favourite souvenir! And a bucket too.


----------



## Dr.G.

A miniature dachshund named "Little Chief" was the unofficial mascot of the University of Illinois football team until this 8 pound dog killed two U of M wolverines in a Big Ten football game. U of I retired "Little Chief" after that game.

The mascot of the American Women's World Cup Soccer Team is a Dachshund! 

A little know piece of dachshund movie trivia: the part of the pet dog of Dorothy (played by Judy Garland) in the Wizard of Oz, was originally scripted for a miniature dachshund named Otto owned by actress Margaret Hamilton who played the Wicked Witch of the West in the movie. Lingering post-war hostility toward the Germans, however, caused the studio to insist upon the substitution of a Norwich terrier to be called Toto, a dog of then more acceptable British descent.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> A miniature dachshund named "Little Chief" was the unofficial mascot of the University of Illinois football team until this 8 pound dog killed two U of M wolverines in a Big Ten football game. U of I retired "Little Chief" after that game.


Little Chief actually hired 4 grizzly bear assassins for the job and was seen peeing himself in fear when the 4 grizzlies almost didn't complete their job.


----------



## winwintoo

While I was sitting in the waiting room at emergency this morning, there was a show on TV all about how great Macs are. Not sure anyone was actually watching it though.

I timed my emergency just right. Got there minutes ahead of others in pain and I had already seen the doctor when they announced the first traffic accident victims of the day were 10 minutes out.

The good news is that they didn't have to remove my toenail and for some strange reason, it doesn't hurt, but walking is awkward and will be for some time.

What I learned this morning.
1. when moving furniture by yourself, wear shoes. Not wearing shoes could lead to ripping off your toenails.
2. among the 1001 uses for Saran wrap, applying pressure to a wound and sealing off blood flow should be at the top of the list.
3. triage for a ripped-off toenail comes right below a mild cough  
4. anticipation of pain is worse than the pain itself
5. there is amazingly little pain   

I hear my friend Casey scratching at the door,

Take care, Margaret

PS - I'm sorry about the mess - I was in kind of a hurry


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your injury, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, great story except it was a bit backwards. Little Chief managed to get by the 4 grizzly bears who were hired by the U of M to guard their two wolverine mascots. The courageous little doxie ran right by these bears and got to the two wolvies, who were fleeing in fear. Unable to outrun the doxie, they turned and fought, with the help of 9 U of M football players. The doxie ignored these players, and I won't go into what he did to the wolverines.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, great story except it was a bit backwards. Little Chief managed to get by the 4 grizzly bears who were hired by the U of M to guard their two wolverine mascots. The courageous little doxie ran right by these bears and got to the two wolvies, who were fleeing in fear. Unable to outrun the doxie, they turned and fought, with the help of 9 U of M football players. The doxie ignored these players, and I won't go into what he did to the wolverines.


A popular myth amongst doxies to counter the records of their numerous losses at the hands of wolvies. The doxies have a very sophisticated disinformation network modelled on the foxes' network. Be careful where you get your information.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of your injury, Margaret.


Want to see pictures?

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

I will pass on the pictures, Margaret. Although, when I sliced off a chunk of finger a ways back, I also used saran wrap to get me to the hospital. So I certainly know about that part of the adventure.

Glad to hear that you all enjoyed your brunch. I am spending a bit of time with the wee one today, and then work panic ensues,


----------



## Cameo

oooh Margaret - that hurts. I dropped two metal bedframes on my foot about six weeks ago so I know for a fact. I jumped around trying not to scream or cry - scared the crap outta the kids. My toes is still black but growing out. Take care and don't wear closed in shoes til you don't feel the pressure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, The New York Time, The Washington Post and the Wall Street Journal. 

"A popular myth amongst doxies to counter the records of their numerous losses at the hands of wolvies." I see that you have read "Misinformation According to Macnutt". Of course, when both the Dachshund Club of Canada and of the US sued him for slander and libel, his published, Dewey, Cheatham and Howe, was forced to put out a disclaimer of this statement. Sadly, following Macnutt for your wolverine defense is pointless. 

Actually, I support the protected habitat for wolverines in Alaska, and have sent money to the WWF for this purpose.


----------



## MacNutt

Did someone ask where I was?


----------



## MacNutt

My ears are burning. And something around here smells of doxies...


----------



## The Doug

MacNutt said:


> Did someone ask where I was?


Been wondering, myself. I was sure you were taking time off to finish your Great Canadian Novel.


----------



## MacNutt

A bit more mundane than that. Just working harder and longer than I ever have in my life. Such is the existence of a small business owner. I really need a vacation. But I should be out doing the wedeating. This place is starting to look like something out of a tarzan flick.


----------



## The Doug

Hey, I'm sure I can get you a fake leopard-skin loincloth for under ten dollars...


----------



## SINC

We thought perhaps your G5 burned up!


----------



## MacNutt

No, the big dualie is just fine. It's now in my livingroom powering the giant monitor that I now use as a TV.


----------



## Cameo

We wondered where you were. Hope the business is doing well for you.


----------



## MacNutt

Too well. And Too busy. This is supposed to be a nice place to relax...Salt Spring is reknowned for it's laid back lifestyle...but I seem to be dancing at warp speed these days.

Maybe I should sell the whole thing and move somewhere quiet. I hear downtown HogTown is pretty low key these days, now that the center of economic and political power has shifted towards the west. Maybe I'll buy a nice condo on Younge street and raise pigeons...


----------



## Beej

Ottawa has many pigeons. Better than an eagle infestation...some town in Alaska. Pigeons are a nuisance, eagles eat things you may not want them to eat.


----------



## MacNutt

I have eagles living in the forested areas all around this acreage. They are quite majestic as they wheel around the open feild in front of the house.

But pigeons are cuddlier. They will land on your shoulder and make cooing noises.


Eagles? Not so much...


----------



## MLeh

Beej - you've been reading too much Eagle Propaganda (it's easy to do, coming the page after the Doxie Propaganda in the Big Book of Animal Fables). 

Eagles eat carrion. They're just circling around waiting for something to die. Only living thing I've seen them pluck up was a snake on the road, and they probably thought that was dead already. 

They're particularly fond of waiting for a car to hit something on the highway. They also like to circle around fishing boats. It's interesting to watch them swoop down and carry off some poor bloated rock fish just hauled up from the depths... So much for 'catch and release'.


----------



## Beej

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bald_eagle
....
The Bald Eagle's diet is varied, including carrion, fish, smaller birds, rodents, and sometimes food scavenged or stolen from campsites and picnics.
To hunt fish, the eagle swoops down over the water and snatches the fish out of the water with its talons. They eat by holding the fish in one claw and tearing the flesh with the other. 
....


These are not creatures you want infesting your town anymore than wolvies. Doxies, however, are harmless and cute, depite their successful disinformation campaign.


----------



## Cameo

There is a pair of eagles that nest alongside of the one river here. They are protected and there was a huge fuss when developers wanted to develop the land.
Fortunately, the eagles won. 

We have doves, cardinals, chickadees, finch, robin, bluejays, starlings and sparrows. Most of the small birds. Blue heron, red tailed hawks, owls etc.
Always loved the birds. Nothing like going north and waking to the sound of
the birds. Peaceful.


----------



## The Doug

MacNutt said:


> They will land on your shoulder and make cooing noises...


...Then poop.


----------



## winwintoo

The Doug said:


> ...Then poop.


I was going to say that Doug - but I couldn't think of the *polite* word for it.

Anybody wants pigeons or crows, come visit me - the crows think my ourside A/C housing is a nice place for them to roost overnight. 

I'm really dis appointed that nobody wants to see the pictures of my toe. I shouldn't have to go through this all alone  Just kidding. I can't believe there's no pain considering what a mess it is.

And I was seriously going to take up jogging this week..........

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Aw, c'mon Margaret, show us the picture!


----------



## winwintoo

It looks a lot like this










It looks like it's shaped up to be a nice day after a cold rainy start this morning. Time to fire up the George Foreman and grill a steak for my supper and then back to work.

Moving the furniture turned out to be a good thing.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Except the nail is missing, right?


----------



## Ena

Darn! Still no picture of Margaret's toe 

MacNutt. Couldn't you borrow some SSI sheep to get rid of your grass?


----------



## SINC

Apparently there are some of us working on the long weekend. Got the column 75% done today while the better half is at work.

Nice afternoon out here in the back forty in the MH. Caught the golf sudden death playoff too.

Now, for that hockey game!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Except the nail is missing, right?


Right, I pulled the nail out   

I've been working today too - got a pile done.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you are a stoic. Kudos on overcoming your injury. Glad you are now on the mend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Just home from the local and yet another Oiler win. Same score again too at 3 - 1. Yes!


----------



## SINC

This is feel good day, so here you go:

http://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~geoffo/humour/flattery.html


----------



## Ena

On Don's two good news posts, I bid you good night. Roll on to Tue. in Edmonton!

Working tomorrow at double time. Will help pay for a new lawnmower as old one died tonight. Take things in stride but always think things should last longer than they do. It was only 22 years old


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I had to wake up at dawn to see if Edmonton had won last night. Seeing that they did, I can now take the doxies out back. It is a beautiful morning, sunny blue skies and 10C.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Congrats, Don, and other Oiler's fans. Margaret, toe nails are optional. Are you still reporting no pain?

Non-Holiday here, with much to be done. Have fun if you escape work for the day.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning - no pain!!

It's amazing, but it works for me! The doctor at the hospital offered to write me a script for strong painkillers, so I'm thinking there *should* be pain, but nadda.

I'm not complaining, mind you.

Hope everyone is enjoying their long weekend as much as Don and the Oilers are!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just another day in paradise with bright sun and 26 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, glad to hear your foot is better today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and mostly sunny, which is a real gift for us here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Casey, one of our pups in his first dog show this weekend, finished 4th twice and 3rd once, for a total of 3 Canadian Kennel Club Championship points.


----------



## Dr.G.

Britain's Queen Victoria was well known for her love of dachshunds. She declined to breed her personal dogs, however. She loved her royal dachshund "Boy," of which a bronze statue was later erected at Windsor castle. Hunting dachshunds were bred in royal kennels throughout Victoria's reign. As a consequence of Queen Victoria's affection for the breed, dachshunds became a favorite for women of fashion to parade around London's Hyde Park during the late 19th Century.

Today, St.John's, NL is the last place in the old Dominion that still has a Dachshund Parade in honor of Queen Victoria.


----------



## SINC

I take it the parade begins and ends at your home does it Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, no the parade starts at Government House, where the Lt. Gov. lives, and goes around the old streets of St.John's. It ends at Gov.House for 4PM tea. Very civilized, I must say.


----------



## RevMatt

Afternoon, all. This has turned out to be somewhat of a day off, in any case. No less working than on a Saturday, say (and no more!), but without the worry of a service the next day.  And, just as on Saturday, I'm not getting new emails and new questions, and new phone calls. So, not a bad day at all, in fact. Send us pictures of the parade, Marc! Do the doxies wear big floppy hats? Err, that's the current Queen. Well, still. Pictures!


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, in that QV hated her picture taken, we are not allowed to take pictures with any camera that does not use a lime flash. My digital Canon and my Minolta SLR do not need limelight flashes, so I was out of luck. There was a person taking pinhole camera pics, but he shall not get any of the doxies moving. A mini long haired doxie name Queenie, from Victoria, NL, lead the parade.


----------



## MLeh

G'day, all. Like Matt, I'm taking advantage of the 'holiday' to get work done without interuption. Finished paying (most of) the bills, just have to pay my US suppliers, and then I'll be working on my corporate GST return. 

I'll be on the road for the rest of this month, so I'm doing everything 'office oriented' I can while I have the opportunity. Perhaps, because it is a holiday, I won't work my usual 12 hour day. But, considering it's almost 1 pm, and I've already put in 8 hours ... probably not.

(Yup ... all the allure of of business travel, combined with the freedom of self employment ... nothing like it.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, enjoy some of this holiday. I took time off from work to do things around the garden prior to the big VDay Doxie Parade.


----------



## MLeh

I will, Marc, just as soon as I figure out what 80 m3/hr translates into in USGPM ... (x 6)


----------



## MLeh

Okay ... work enough done for one 'holiday' day.

Later, all. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

"80 m3/hr translates into in USGPM" means it is time for a rest.


----------



## Ena

Happy trails Elaine! Long time to be 'on the road' Are you driving? 

Rained on Victoria Day parade here today. Poor people who were the last in the parade route.

Two weeks of no alarm clock. Yay!


----------



## SINC

My wife is off for a whole week beginning tomorrow. Timing is perfect, right after the long weekend we'll have our pick of spots to camp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, no need of alarm clocks here in our house. The doxies are up at dawn so we are NEVER late for anything past 7AM.


----------



## Cameo

My cat is in cahoots with the dogs. They want me up to get them breakfast they simply get the cat to walk all over me. She doesn't need anything - she eats dry food and normally has food left in her bowl in the morning. If she can't get me up - she scratches on my sons door.


----------



## Ena

Marc. My dog, the CKC CKC Spaniel  , wakes me up around five am but I go back to bed and doze for a little while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, sunrise is at 5:16AM here in St.John's and it gets earlier until the first day of summer. Our bedroom faces east, and as soon as the first ray of sunshine comes up over the rim of the Atlantic Ocean, the doxies are up. Luckily, they hate rain, so when they hear rain they don't compain. Once, during an early morning downpour, my wife and I slept in on a Sunday until 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up at 5AM so I am really timed. I have been teaching online, off and on, all day. So, it is time to bid you all a pleasant good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. And to the doxies to!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Night Marc. And to the doxies to!" How about "And to the doxies too!"?


----------



## MLeh

Ena said:


> Happy trails Elaine! Long time to be 'on the road' Are you driving?


Yes, I'm driving, Ann. BC this week, Alberta next. Home for a bit, then off to Ottawa. My, how time flies!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Night Marc. And to the doxies to!" How about "And to the doxies too!"?


Yikes, miss one "o" and look what happens! The curse of the spelldoxie upon me.


----------



## MacNutt

I'm thinking here that, if we deleted all of the posts in this thread that contain the word "Doxie"....then it would only run to five or six pages.

Instead of several hundred.

Maybe we could re-name it "Dog Thread". And call the most prolific posters on this thread "Dog-Posters". Hang that title under their name instead of Honorable Citizen or whatever other handle is bestowed upon the "high scoring" types this week.

Just a thought. :lmao:


----------



## Beej

Do your bit for the cause:

Support the wolvies and use the Beejicon.


----------



## Mrsam




----------



## Beej

Thanks mrsam.


----------



## Ena

MacNutt. How's your cat? 

(Need to find out again how to insert beejicon)


----------



## MacNutt

Odd that you should ask.


----------



## Ena

Odd? I am odd, but harmless. 

Off to bed before it's a matter of falling in instead of sliding in gracefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. As always, the doxies are up and about at dawn. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## RevMatt

Doxies and daughters. Always up at dawn!™

Thanks for the coffee/tea. Elaine, the Ottawa trip is fun. That one should go on a separate line. You're not going to be doing any work while your daughter sings on Parliament Hill.

Well, last night's social event (church function, not fun) appears to have been one too many for my daughter, so she had nightmares all night. So I'm punchy and tired today. Hoping to get away with only half a day of work, though. Tuesday is currently supposed to be my day off which means I am supposed to spend it with my daughter, while my wife works. Since I am leaving Thursday morning very early for 5 days for a Conference, I want to have some daughter time today if I can. Right. Off I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I know of what you speak. A child's nightmares can be hard to handle for both the child and the parent. Still, this too shall pass .............. eventually. Glad that you feel the desire to have "daughter time", in that in these hectic days, parent/child quality time is at a premium. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all on a very wet day here in the west. Ann, just right click on the Beejicon to open it in a new window, then copy the URL and use the image button to paste the URL in the post.


----------



## Ena

Thanks Don!

A good friend is in having heart surgery right now for a bypass. I know the surgery is more routine than it used to be but it's still major surgery. Better to keep busy today until I hear from his wife later today.


----------



## winwintoo

Ann, I hope all goes well in your friend's surgery. 

I'm procrastinating this morning. After my moving adventure the other day, I decided that wasn't the best after all and moved the cursed desk back in the other room - no toes were harmed in the move - and now realize that the main problem is a huge he-man sized recliner that is taking up more than it's share of room.

Since there are no he-men currently in residence - I'll be taking applications though if anyone's interested - I think I should ditch the chair.

My normal modus operendi is that when I'm finished with something, it has no value and ought to be just chucked. I dislike "selling" things.

Another part of me says this chair is expensive and has only been sat on a total of about 3 hours in it's life.

What to do.

Margaret


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> Since there are no he-men currently in residence - I'll be taking applications though if anyone's interested - I think I should ditch the chair. Margaret


Taking applications for he-men Margaret? Sorry, don't know of any worthy of submitting an application


----------



## RevMatt

If you don't want to sell it, and don't want to keep it, call a local charity. Try the Sally Anne, or maybe Goodwill or some such. Many churches are having Rummage (or, as I call them, Rubbage ) sales, and they would be happy to sell it for you. Best of all, most of these charities will come and collect it. So your toe should be perfectly safe.


----------



## SINC

Spent the morning with the motor home. First a trip to empty the holding tanks and when I got to the city owned facility, it has yet to open for the season. Grrrr.

So back downtown to a Husky who have a sani-dump and drained it. Up side was that regular fuel was 97.4 today, so I filled up even though it still had over 3/4 of a tank. Took $51 worth for 50 liters.

Then back home and hosed down the driveway, backed it partially in and let down the awning which had given me some grief trying to get it up and locked last trip. Turns out a pine cone had fallen in the gear at the top and it was full of rotting leaves. Stunk to high heaven so hosed it down, readjusted the canvas to centre and up she went like a charm. Shoes, socks and feet were soggy by the time I was done.

Then backed all the way in and noticed the fridge was not working on propane. Lifter the cover and it was full of small white blossoms from the neighbour's May Day tree. Grrrr.

Cleaned it out and away it went, then plugged in the power cord and it auto switched to AC current so all is well.

Turned on the GPS satellite dish and noticed it creaking as it went up so got up on the 12' high roof and lubed it with white grease so is now nice and quiet. Because of the heavy cloud cover today it missed the sat the first attempt so had to stow and restart and got it the second time with a 98% signal.

Put 24 cold ones in the fridge as my old boss and longtime best friend (we went to public school together) from London, Ontario, will arrive later today and stay overnight. I suspect we might just take a peek at the hockey game and sample a couple of those ales, do ya think?








will be so jealous.


----------



## winwintoo

and you managed all that without loss of limb?

Finally got the furniture all arranged so I can work and get to the A/C without climbing over things - that was what started this whole moving business - the portable A/C needs to be vented out the window which means the hose needs to be where the big awkward chair usually sits.

Got an arrangement now that will work.

When I bought furniture, I wanted to buy inflatable or foldaway, but everyone told me that I "owed" it to myself to get "good" furniture for once - HAH! Good for them maybe, not suited to my lifestyle.

I ditched the hugely expensive mattress and boxspring within 6 sleepless months and replaced it with a Bring-your-own inflatable bed from Canadian Tire - should have done that with the rest of the furnishings too - might yet   

Next to go will be that monster tv that I bought the week before Costco started selling flat LCDs for under $500  

Enough procrastination, got work to do.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a "romp" in my back garden where I was trying to garden as the doxies pups ATE some of my tulips that had just opened up. I wondered where all of the yellow tulips had disappeared until I saw the three pups munching on these flowers. It's a good thing that they are small and cute, because I was NOT pleased. Still, in the total scope of things for which to get frustrated with, this was minor.


----------



## winwintoo

Marc, when I owned a house in a small town, a friend gave me some raspberry canes to plant at the back corner of the house to act as a "fence" because I couldn't afford to build a fence right away.

After a few years went by, the raspberry bushes seemed to be flourishing, but bore no fruit. Then one day, I was standing outside talking to my neighbour - whose property was on the other side of my raspberry "fence"

I mentioned the lack of production and did her face turn red. "No fruit?" she gasped. "Not a berry," I replied.

Sheepishly she admitted that her kids brought her bowls of fruit every morning and told her that I said they could have them!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Marc, you may want to consider borrowing our anti-tulip dog:










His sole purpose is to entertain the pups to keep them from eating the tulips. He is bred especailly for the job and is camoflaged so as to hide among the yellow tulips.


----------



## Ena

Got my new lawn mower unpacked and set up. Wasn't too brain taxing once I figured out which model I had and not to keep looking for parts that didn't come with mine.
In keeping with hockey theme, mower is bumble bee colours of old Canucks uniform.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I have plenty of tulips to go around, but at least I am able to say the doxies are not digging up the garden. They seem to be grazing in different parts of my back garden. Since we are organic growers, there is nothing in the garden that could hurt them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that dog has been eating something.............and it is NOT tulips.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I did the same thing with the push mower I bought from Canadian Tire. I like being able to mow the lawn at 7AM and not wake anyone up. The whir of the blades is soothing.


----------



## Beej

Good day everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

Has anyone else noticed that Beej always shows up after all the work is done?

  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

That's what they say at work!


----------



## RevMatt

That's the rough life of a lobbyist - sleeping in, "working" at parties, jetting to exoctic places like Alberta. What a life.









Survived another day. Last minute crunch time is on, both for Julie's training of her crew (tomorrow), and my Conference (Thursday - Sunday). Much business and tenseness around here. All the time I am being forced to spend with Winblows is making me cranky, too. On the other hand, I've already done enough work at my second job (my wife's assistant for the Census work ) that I will be able to buy beer this weekend. So that is a good thing. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm beer....


----------



## Ena

Matt. I'll have half a Stella if you're buying 

Part of my neck is frozen after having a cyst removed. Very odd sensation. At least it wasn't anything to worry about and no baby spiders came crawling out of the hole the GP made. :lmao: (Hoping you all know about that urban legend)


----------



## SINC

Five minutes to the hockey game. Caught a shot of one of the Oilers going into the rink with his son for the game, Damn they grow beards during the playoffs, don't they? Guess it gives them that "mean but well dressed look".


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you and yours, Matt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not watching the Oilers game on TV. However, I am too tired to follow it online. Good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oilers win 4-2!!!!!!!! That's my prediction.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, hope your prediction is right!


----------



## Beej

Another win for the Oilers. Keep up the good work Dr. G.


----------



## Ena

Go Oilers, go! Getting caught up in this hockey play off fever. 

Remembered I used to have a 'thing' for Lanny MacDonald.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I was way off in my prediction of an Oilers 4-2 win, but they did win, which is what counts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I saw Lanny MacDonald play for the Leafs when he was one of their best players back in the 76-77 season. I was working on my doctorate at the time, and the Univ. of Georgia was in Athens, only about 80 miles east of Atlanta, where the Atlanta Flames played. A close friend from Montreal was also in my program, and we made it a point to see all the Atlanta Flames home hockey games against Montreal, Toronto or the NY Rangers.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Happy Wednesday. I presume I am actually not dreaming/dead, although the blue sky and sunshine is frightening me more than a little


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, yes, this is a reality. Enjoy the day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. A cloudy start to the day but the heavy showers we got yesterday helped put out the largest forest fire in the province, only an hour and one half away from here. The local lawns and gardens needed a drink too.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Morning, all. Happy Wednesday. I presume I am actually not dreaming/dead, although the blue sky and sunshine is frightening me more than a little


It's an illusion. I'm hiding indoors until good ol' comfy and reliable grey is back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, according to my brothers-in-law living in Edmonton and Okotoks, Alberta needs this rain badly.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's an illusion. I'm hiding indoors until good ol' comfy and reliable grey is back." Beej, what you need is a doxie pup to brighten your day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, according to my brothers-in-law living in Edmonton and Okotoks, Alberta needs this rain badly.


No argument there Marc, it was really dry.


----------



## winwintoo

Just in case you missed it.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Just in case you missed it.
> 
> Margaret


Thanks Margaret, when I read that in the morning paper I immediately thought of Marc and Beej, but got to editing my column and forgot to go look for it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I trust that you are not implying that Beej is a "loser"? Granted, his love of wolverines is a bit odd, but to each their own. There are actually 12 other people who have wolverines as pets in all of North America. Granted, the other 12 are survivalists in remote sections of Utah and Wyoming, and use wolverines for protections against "the hoards". This is why the FBI employs dachshunds as part of their SWAT team efforts when they try to "root out" these groups, especially when they advocate the overthrow of the democratic systems in North America.

Luckily, Beej is harmless and a fine person.


----------



## winwintoo

<sputtering> ..... but Marc, you've been pointing out rather eloquently over the past several weeks what losers wolverines are..... </sputtering>

It's not Beej who is the loser, it's the wolverine, surely that's obvious. Isn't it?

  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

All this rain is turning the back patio into a great green space that rivals the west coast. The Virginia Creeper that covers the walls is growing nearly a foot per day right now.


----------



## JPL

SINC said:


> All this rain is turning the back patio into a great green space that rivals the west coast. The Virginia Creeper that covers the walls is growing nearly a foot per day right now.


 Jeepers creepers


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, wolverines are not losers, in that pound for pound, they are as fierce as any mammal on the planet. However, while they are vicious, dachshunds are smarter and more skilled at defense. A doxie would never attack a wolverine out of hand, while a wolverine fears little in this world. This is why the wolverine is endangered in much of North America. Wolverines do not fear people, and people needlessly hunt down wolverines and kill them. It is only when a wolverine comes into areas that people need to protect, such as farms or schools, that a dachshund might be called upon for protection. Dachshunds will only root out wolverines and badgers when ordered to, since a doxie is docile by nature. This is why the dachshund has the motto "Death before dishonor". A doxie would never let you be hurt, especially if it was your dachshund. Wolverines cannot defeat a dachshund in a fair fight, because a doxie fights for honor and a wolverine fights out of meanness. "Right makes Might" is what Queen Victoria said of the doxies she had that were used to rid the palaces she owned of their wolverines and badgers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, now that is a lush scene.


----------



## Ena

Good day all.

My friend who had the heart surgery yesterday is recovering very well. One of the first things he wanted when he woke up was a TV to watch the hockey game.

Let the dog out at about 5:30 am and didn't wake up again until nine. Must have needed the sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, you have a good dog. Our doxie pups might wander away, but three of the four adults would stay close to home if left outside.


----------



## Ena

Marc. Back yard is fenced as my dog would wander away too. She swats a bell on a string hanging on the knob of back door when she wants out.


----------



## Beej

RM was right, it was real sunshine. A beautiful day in Ottawa, not even too hot or humid. I still have no way to save G from the Doxie Disinformation Squad, but things are in the works.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. Survived my day of training as a Census sort-of employee. 'tis interesting having one's wife as one's boss. (Work wise. I refuse to address domestic issues ) It would have been nice to be out in the sun instead, though. Bummer. Still, there should be lots of it tomorrow for my long drive, which is always a good thing. And it gets me out of most of the second day of training, too 

Well, everyone think good thoughts at me all weekend. I will need them. These Annual meetings are always cranky affairs, and a variety of forces are conspiring to make this an extra cranky year, I suspect. I'm off tomorrow as soon as the boss wil let me, so that I can get organised before the delegates start arriving Friday morning. 500+ delegates, and I'm the lone man in charge of both the agenda and data projection. W00t. Time will tell whether I have been blessed with a chairperson who approaches agendas the same way I do. Not that there is a right or wrong way, but the closer we are in sync the easier it is for me. My impression of the man is that we should work together fine, but we'll see what he is actually like under pressure.

Anywho, I shall be poking my head in every now and then between now and when I leave, and I am told that the hotel has free wireless, so if the social stuff is boring, I'll be sure to let you all know.


----------



## Beej

Good luck and best of wishes RM.


----------



## Ena

Matt. All the best and hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Matt. You shall have your hands full. Still, a creedo of the Shakers is "Hands to work, heart to God". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## RevMatt

Thank you all. These meeting are always difficult for me emotionally, because it is an opportunity, once a year, for the church writ large to rise above local pettiness and short-sightedness. Often we do, and sometimes we do so easily that it is breath-taking. Far too often we don't. Since this is the preparation for our triennial (that's every three years, right, not three times a year?) conference, we have a particularly heavy work load. But we also have considerably more opportunities than normal. Will we rise above ourselves this year? Who knows.
Sadly, very sadly, in fact, I had to give up my spot at the national conference by moving, since I moved jurisdictions (this trying to render church language into normal speech is difficult! ) So, this weekend will be the only chance I have to even by extension have input into that process. 
On the upside, I am returning to my old jurisdiction to do this work, as a favour to them, and out of my own sense of needing to honour my committments to them. Which means that I can pretty much say whatever I want, and damn the consequences.


----------



## Beej

I would like to hear the sort of contentious issues you discuss. If you can't discuss them publicly, I'd still like a PM for personal learning. Strangely enough, I just like to learn about stuff, even if said stuff may never play a role in my life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

I think I'd better call it a night too.

My foot/toe doesn't hurt at all, but the antibiotics they gave me are making me really befuddled and since walking on it is not a good idea, I can't even walk it off.

So before I say or do something I'll regret, Good night all,

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Good night, everyone.

Beej, all meetings in our church expect those that are about personnel matters are open to the public. Part of our democratic slant . I only just now heard from my guest preacher for Sunday, so I have a lot of paperwork to get done so my churches are taken care of in my absence. But in general I would be happy to give an overview of what we are to talk about.


----------



## SINC

An old friend dropped in today from London, Ontario.

He is riding his Harley from Edmonton. where he had it shipped, back to London. At age 63, that is an adventure to be sure.

Oddly enough between his arrival at 3:00 p.m. and his departure at 9:00 when my wife drove him back to his hotel, 18 beers did a disappearing act.

Ah yes, playing remember when is thirsty work indeed. 

Night all.


----------



## Ena

It's not warm enough for 'beer weather' here yet  

Pleasantly sleepy here with being outside digging in the garden most of the afternoon.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all.

The sky is clear and the sun is shining brightly, the birds are singing - looks like another pleasant day.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and some homemade baked goods are now ready at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. We awoke to a very wet day here in Alberta.


----------



## winwintoo

Has anyone heard from Sean - bhil lately?

I hope everything is OK with him and the new addition to his family.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Has anyone heard from Sean - bhil lately?
> 
> I hope everything is OK with him and the new addition to his family.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


It took a half hour to find Margaret but his last post was on May 16th, post number 17525 on page 1753 of the thread.

He had been writing about being pressured into finishing up some big project and he was working night and day to get it done.

Maybe he is still struggling with that job?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> It took a half hour to find Margaret but his last post was on May 16th, post number 17525 on page 1753 of the thread.
> 
> He had been writing about being pressured into finishing up some big project and he was working night and day to get it done.
> 
> Maybe he is still struggling with that job?


I hope you're right and it's work keeping him away. I know what it's like in the final weeks/days of a big project (I used to work where he does) so long hours could account for his absence.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Hope Sean emerges soon.

I am off. Oshawa, here I come. Only 45 minutes behind schedule thus far. Have fun, all.


----------



## Ena

It would be good to see Carex again soon too.

On a lunch break before I back to the honest labour in the garden. Found my iPod sized $10 radio and headphones so I'm all set for another session. Fresh air and CBC Radio Two. Good break from noisy indoor job.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, gardening and listening to CBC 2 ........................ that is heaven, especially on a warm sunny day.


----------



## RevMatt

Turns out I was going to Whitby, not Oshawa. Anyways, I'm here. Work to do before my planning meeting in 30 minutes, but I thought I'd poke me head in. Greetings, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, so long you are where you are expected to be, that is all that matters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Received an urgent email from Lowe and MacTavish of the Edmonton Oilers. It read as follows: "Must have more of your chicken soup. The team needs this Jewish medicine ASAP. Send enough for the whole team via Doxie Express. We shall put them up in our own Executive Box. Watch them on the CBC AFTER we have won. Thank you, Dr.G."


----------



## SINC

Sadly, it looks like this may be their night to lose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have faith, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.baseballhalloffame.org/ex...mson_sound.mp3

Miracles DO happen. Keep the Faith, mes ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a phone call from Edmonton -- "The doxies have arrived". Now we shall see what happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Oilers are on the rebound, only down by a single goal!


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. That was NOT the score I wanted to see when waking up. I might have to send in the Doxie Emergency Squad to ensure an Oilers victory in their next game. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Marc, best to wait until game 6 to send in the doxies. I think they will lose game 5 in Anaheim and come home to take the series in game 6. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have two squads of doxies now, in that the pups are now 6 months old. So, I shall send them to Anaheim, and send the adults to Edmonton if need be. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Good day greetings from the usual damp in Victoria. 

Was barely awake let alone dressed and a coffee in me when the tree pruner phoned to tell me he would be over soon to give me an estimate. Don't like being seen looking like something the cat dragged in backwards.

Happy Friday all


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Good day greetings from the usual damp in Victoria.
> 
> Was barely awake let alone dressed and a coffee in me when the tree pruner phoned to tell me he would be over soon to give me an estimate. Don't like being seen looking like something the cat dragged in backwards.
> 
> Happy Friday all


Ann,

Anything our cat ever dragged in backwards would wriggle about when released and then we chased it around the house.

And that's all I'm gonna say about that!


----------



## Dr.G.

It is still a nice day here in St.John's, sunny, 11C and a bit of a breeze. I am off for a "feed of lobster" at a friend's house. They boil about 25 lobster and need people to come and eat them all. I shall do my bit, even though I am not much of a fan of lobster.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies have been called into service by the Montreal Police Dept. Seems as if there have been a rash of armed break-ins at homes in Montreal. People are arming themselves with guns and attack dogs. The police want the Doxie Attack Squad to patrol the street just in case any of these attack dogs get lose.


----------



## MLeh

For the entertainment of the Shang on this Friday pm. However, I think Windows users might get more actual enjoyment from the contemplation of the concept:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=M-c0YSsF_O0&search=microsoft feedback


----------



## Beej

TGIF everyone.


----------



## Ena

Don. I think I'd best not saying further either about your cat's presents :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> TGIF everyone.


Why?

Is a Friday somehow different from every other day of the week?


----------



## Beej

For us worker bees, yes.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> For us worker bees, yes.


Ah, how silly of me!

I forgot, some of you have to work.

Darn!


----------



## Ena

Bees! Agh! Went to go into compost bin today and a swarm of bees came out.


----------



## Cameo

Hello all.

Well, my boss put together the barbeque I won from timmies and he dropped it off at my house so this weekend I am looking forward to gardening,
barbecueing - haven't had a barbecue for 8 years now - and finishing off the visual show and paperwork for the club.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Well, my boss put together the barbeque I won from timmies and he dropped it off at my house so this weekend I am looking forward to gardening,
> barbecueing - haven't had a barbecue for 8 years now - and finishing off the visual show and paperwork for the club.


Burn, baby, burn!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Burn, baby, burn!" Burn a hot dog, but not your neighborhood, which is what the actually meaning of this phrase meant back during the days of the race riots in the mid to late 60s.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Burn, baby, burn!" Burn a hot dog, but not your neighborhood, which is what the actually meaning of this phrase meant back during the days of the race riots in the mid to late 60s.


Never ever related the phrase to that Marc.

Building a bigger bonfire is what I knew it to mean, or grill as much food as you can.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a slogan of the Black Panthers.


----------



## SINC

Since I never knew that, and I have always used it in a positive manner, I guess I will just continue to use it in a positive manner. Works for me every time we throw a log on the fire and that will remain ALL it means to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, can't see you a member of the Black Panters. Whatever. Keep the Faith, brother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne. Enjoy your long-awaited BBQ meal and hope the weather co-operates.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks, I think it will. I desparately need a couple of days where everyone is happy the sun is shining and I am not going to worry about anything. Refuel so to speak.

I never knew anything about these riots - I took it as Don obviously meant it to mean. There are so many sayings.

I am off for the night - my son is working tomorrow which means I have to be up at 6 to take him in.

Night all, pleasant dreams.

Jeanne


----------



## Ena

Good morning. 

80 people on ehMac at 2.00 am PST in case you were curious 

Too much coffee today.......going back to bed to try and get to sleep.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Not often the first up is in BC!

Looks like yet another dull and dreary day here in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don. May tomorrow morning find you bleary eyed from all of the Oilers celebrations that sweep Alberta.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the sun has broken through and we may have a better day than I expected when I got up an hour ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had beautiful sunshine yesterday, but today is cloudy. I am indoors working all day, so I don't mind. Still, there were people stuck indoors yesterday who wanted a sunny weekend. No such luck.


----------



## sammy

Good morning all. Just settled back in front of the old lappy, here in my Windsor hotel room. New job stuff. Iv'e been here since Wednesday and it's the longest I've been away from my son ever, (he's 9), and the longest in probably 15 years I've been away from my wife. I hope we get done today or tomorrow morning at the latest, as I still have a 4-ish hour drive to get home. As some of you may know, my son has a vision impairment. On Thursday he went to Sick Kids in Toronto for some testing. Problem #1, they could not get a satisfactory result. Problem #2, the ERG, (where a contact lense with probes coming off of it is used) resulted in the scatching of his cornea. Problem #3, his response "I just want my dad." 
So, he hasn't opened his eyes since Thusday, because it hurts too much. The weather back home is supposed to be fantastic and nobody will be swimming in our new pool. Oh, and my phone bill will just suck. Retirement sounds so good right now.

I forgot to mention, my co-worker is a doofus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there Sammy. We are here for you at The Shang. Being visually impaired myself, and have a profoundly disabled daughter, I hear what you are saying. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sammy

Thanks, now if only I did some work instead of catching up on all the threads I've been missing ...


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. It's dreary here in Saskabush - no sunshine in sight.

Sammy, sorry to hear that things are not looking very bright for you right now, but hang in there, the job stuff will pass and we'll all be sending good thoughts for your son. That must be painful as a Dad to feel so helpless in a situation like that.

I'm going to chance going to the mall today to get some walking exercise. I've not been able to move much 'cuz my poor toe was still bleeding, but I think it's stopped now so it should be safe to give it a bit of workout. Any trauma sends me into the jaws of the black dogs, so I need to get moving.

I wonder what was going on at 2 a.m. I was up too - thought it was morning!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Yesterday was a banner day here in the house as my wife wanted me to clean up what she refers to as my "dust bunny bin" ie: computer room/office.

I had been planning to do something about it (honest) for quite some time now so got half done yesterday.

When our son moved out last August, it freed up his old bedroom in the basement and we got to work redoing the room last month. It now has repaired walls from all the posters he had tacked up, a fresh coat of paint and new baseboards and venetian blinds.

It now houses my new computer desk, my treadmill and my stationary bicycle. As well, my trusty eMac, my printer scanner, copier and my daughter's printer now resides on a second small desk that was my first ever work station for my Performa.

A TV sits on the pedestal over the eMac for watching shows as I walk or pedal depending on my whim that day.

That leaves my upper floor office half empty and sorely in need of a rearranging of the work station, file cabinets and fax, etc. Come to think of it, I may as well get rid of the dust bunnies while I am at it.

So that will be my goal for the weekend. Then I will have a place to put the MacBook Pro and Bluetooth keyboard and mouse to write in the winter to be warm, and I can write downstairs in the summer to be cool. Matter of fact I am in that very room on the MBP as I type this nasty bit about dust bunnies. *Cough*

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, remember, beer is the best cure for dust bunnies. It clears the throat to prevent dust bunny coughs, or helps to cloud the memory that they exist.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, remember, beer is the best cure for dust bunnies. It clears the throat to prevent dust bunny coughs, or helps to cloud the memory that they exist.


Sound and sage advice indeed Marc. Rest assured that I will follow it all the way to the local this afternoon!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, luckily you walk, or I would have included "Do NOT drink and drive" after this advice.


----------



## Ena

Don. Here's hoping that there is some medicinal beer left at your local.

There was a piece on CNN no less about the low stocks of booze in Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shallow fog is upon here in St.John's. This is fog that does not come down close to the ground and thus, does not influence visability for cars. However, the tops of tall buildings are shrouded in fog. A strange site. Luckily, the doxies don't mind this fog. Low to the ground fog spoofs them initially, but then they seem to play hide and seek trying to find each other in the dense fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I heard about that on the news as well. Various provinces are sending help to Alberta by the truckload in the form of beer. It is the least the rest of the country can do for the province that provides most of us with our cheap oil products.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, I heard about that on the news as well. Various provinces are sending help to Alberta by the truckload in the form of beer. It is the least the rest of the country can do for the province that provides most of us with our cheap oil products.


We have to be careful what we send them though. Alberta beer is not the same "octane" as what's brewed in neighbouring provinces. Albertans only think they are drinking "beer" but it's mostly water   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, yes, but with so many Newfoundlanders and Labradorians living in Alberta, the Quidi Vidi beer we sent them, which is made right here in St.John's, is quality beer that is being shared with people not from NL.....and they are loving it!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammy

Boy how much difference a few hours can make. I am done the work I was doing, went out to the job site, and found out that I'm finished. I'M GOIN HOME NOW!! Just going to check out and get some go-go juice then it's up the 401 I go. I called my wife to let her know, but asked her not to tell Kyle. I want to surprise him. Signing off for now, later.


----------



## Beej

A quiet and beautiful day in Ottawa. Just warming my chair.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news, Sammy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, sounds like you are meditating.


----------



## Beej

Sort of. See the movie review.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, and here I was thinking that you were meditating and trying to reach a higher level of enlightenment. Such is Life.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, and here I was thinking that you were meditating and trying to reach a higher level of enlightenment. Such is Life.


There's a higher level?


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> There's a higher level?


Yeah, it kicks in after about a dozen Stellas!


----------



## Dr.G.

"There's a higher level?"

What is the goal of meditation? Through analytical meditation we shall perceive our object clearly, then through placement meditation we shall gain deeper levels of experience or realization. The main purpose of The Way of the Doxie meditations is to transform our mind into the path to enlightenment by bringing about the deepest levels of realization. The sign that we have gained perfect realization of any object is that none of our subsequent actions are incompatible with it and that all of them become more meaningful. For example, when we have gained a perfect realization of compassion we are never again capable of willingly inflicting harm upon any other living being and all our subsequent actions are influenced by compassion.

Ask Jeanne (aka Cameo). She has found that special "grace" that comes with understanding The Way of the Doxie.


----------



## Ena

Did you know that people are discouraged from killing bees? I do now after trying to find something to kill bees in compost bin. Waste of gas. Solution is to call a bee keeper or wait until fall when they die. I want the compost now!


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Did you know that people are discouraged from killing bees? I do now after trying to find something to kill bees in compost bin. Waste of gas. Solution is to call a bee keeper or wait until fall when they die. I want the compost now!


Since you're now a beekeeper Ann, you would be discouraged from visiting Pitcairn Island!

I listened to an oldtime radio version of "Mutiny on the Bounty" the other day and then decided to do some surfing to see what I could find. Turns out that beekeeping is one of few industries that they can do successfully there and it's been a struggle to get the bee stock free of disease.

Aren't you glad you mentioned bees?

It's a shame that they've taken up residence in your compost though - maybe you could distract them to somewhere else?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I listened to an oldtime radio version of "Mutiny on the Bounty" the other day and then decided to do some surfing to see what I could find.


Margaret, if you enjoy old time radio, you might enjoy my favourite site:

http://www.rusc.com/index.html

Take a look, you may find something to enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

There - front yard mown, garden dug up and planted and back garden dug up.
Outside all day and it feels wonderful! (tired and sore too though - but wonderful anyhow)

Hope everyone else enjoyed their day. 

I have a large bumble bee that isn't happy with me - I gather he was making a nest
under my front porch and now I have filled it in - it is right underneath my front door and he has already tried to get in once. Cat would have a wing ding with him.

Sammy - I bet you are glad to be home.

Margaret - hope the toe is better - still sounds like it is sore- if you are missing the nail I am sure it is. Mine is growing out - but there is a big lump under the nail so don't know what that means - it stopped hurting weeks ago though. Toes and fingers are such fragile digits.


----------



## winwintoo

Hi all, I had a wonderful day - ended up spending the afternoon with my granddaughter and we shopped and then came home and hung out. She's still here and we're watching a movie now. She's almost 12 and quite a wit. I'd like for us to spend more time together, but what with baseball and so on there never seems to be enough time.

Even with all the walking I did today, my toe has survived. And it's not sore - can't believe it. It seems that it should be really painful, but I can't feel a thing - I hope that's a good sign.

Don, I have rusc.com on my list of OTR sites - I've got quite a list of them and can usually find something to listen to. I particularly like the shows like Mercury theatre and I found a site that has the whole list of them. I'm trying to ration them though.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, I have rusc.com on my list of OTR sites - I've got quite a list of them and can usually find something to listen to. I particularly like the shows like Mercury theatre and I found a site that has the whole list of them. I'm trying to ration them though.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Keeping the rest of them a secret are we Margaret?


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall not watch the game, so I hope all of you shall enjoy the Edmonton victory. Two periods down and one to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne and Margaret. Good to hear your days turned out so well.


----------



## SINC

Since I have been up since 4:00 a.m. myself, it is time to call it a night.

Well done Oilers!


----------



## Ena

Onward and upward Oilers! 

Pleasant night's sleep to all.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. A dull and dreary day once again this morning. So much for our thoughts about going camping today and tomorrow. Drat.


----------



## SINC

Back for a second cuppa this morning. Finished the morning papers, so guess I will try a movie. That or go back to bed!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning - dull and gray here too. 

Just for you Don:

Mercury Theater
Radio Lovers
OTR Network
Zoot Radio

Ehjoy!! It was more fun when I was 10 huddled with the rest of the family around that old wooden radio with the 10-pound battery that was always in danger of dying in the middle of "The Lone Ranger", but there was some very good drama produced back then.

Take care Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The celebrations for the Oilers is still going on here in St.John's. Guess there are more people from NL living in AL than we first thought. Anyway, I am busy working, so the celebrations go on without me ...... and the doxies, who are in Edmonton for the celebrations. They are a hit with the team management and the players. They are being referred to at "The Hope Hounds". Go figure.


----------



## Ena

Checking in from the west coast and another overcast day here too. Tackling the front flower bed this morning. Do a bit of work in between my tea breaks as they used say about Gov't outside labourers in UK.

Margaret. Thanks for the idea about the bees. Am carefully poking the nest every now and again hoping they'll take the hint and move.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Ehjoy!! It was more fun when I was 10 huddled with the rest of the family around that old wooden radio with the 10-pound battery that was always in danger of dying in the middle of "The Lone Ranger", but there was some very good drama produced back then.
> 
> Take care Margaret


Downloaded enough this morning to have 20 hours worth on one CD. I know what I will be listening to while I drive my motor home all alone from here to Rouleau in three weeks time.

Thanks, Margaret, you're a gem.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and sunny here in St.John's. We are about an hour away from the 4PM tea break.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strangely enough, I am able to remember the early days of TV and the dying days of radio. New York City had TV in 1947, but I only have memories of the shows in the very early 50s. As well, I recall my parents listening to the radio shows that were on, but many of these shows were being converted to TV. Those were the days.


----------



## SINC

Marc, we used to sit around the kitchen table and listen to the old Philco radio to these very shows when I was a youngster. They bring back fond memories of simpler times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we too had a small green Philco in the kitchen and a huge wooden radio in the living room. Once the TV came into the house, the wooden radio was pushed aside.


----------



## SINC

Our Philco was dark brown bakelite with a caramel coloured dial and a cream coloured tuning pointer. The big radio in the living room was very modern, a "Hi-Fi" set if you please, in that it had two speakers and that is where we listened to the music shows for the "better sound".


----------



## Beej

What's a radio?


----------



## winwintoo

Our radio was pretty small, I seem to recall it was wooden though. I remember we didn't have electricity yet, and it was powered off an large drycell battery with posts that you wrapped wires around. That cursed battery would only last a very short time and money (or lack thereof) being what it was, we had to ration our radio listening. I also remember that we needed a license to operate the thing. Don't know who issued the license or how much it cost, but that was another expense.

By the time tv came along to our town, we had electricity, but couldn't justify the expense of a tv since reception was to poor and we were all of babysitting age by then so we watched tv while we worked  

I recall my Mom babysitting one New Year's Eve across the street and in payment, the man of the house, who had been overserved, offered their tv in payment. I recently met one of the "children" that Mom babysat that infamous night and we had a good laugh about it.

I think things changed when we eventually got tv. Less card playing, less making popcorn and reading the Free Press Weekly together and so on. Of course we were all older by then and going our own ways. Sigh.

Enough nostalgia.

Don, glad you found some things you will enjoy listening to.

It's still raining here, but I need to go and deliver work and then stock up on groceries - scraped the last of the fallen peas from the bottom of the freezer for supper last night XX) XX) 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## nussajane

Oh that is so much fun reading about your radio days. I especially liked the descriptions of the radio sets. My father-in-law, now 96, used to build radios in the early days. Then he became a tool and die maker and he has a lovely box of samples of bakelite and fibreboard. "This was a mount on a Spitfire in the war." "This was a handle for a Morphy Richards coffee pot."
When we came to Canada in 1957 my mother was lonely and had a little red Fairbanks-Morse radio; later on she recalled it as her friend. Her CBC listening started there. Sadly I cannot receive CBC on it as it is AM only. I turn it on and as the tube has to heat up it takes 30 seconds for the sound to start. Then I am surprised and wonder what that the sound is! It still has years of kitchen splatters in the crevices. Thanks for reminding me of all this.
Susan


----------



## Dr.G.

My earliest real memory is of this event. We heard it on the street corner from a Philco that was on the windowsill of a 1st floor apartment. I recall my father tossing me aloft a few times as Russ Hodges, the "Voice of the Giants" for 22 years, was describing Bobby Thompson's "Shot Heard Round the World" back in Oct. of 1951. "The Giants win the pennant, the Giants win the pennant, the Giants win the pennant ..." remains in mind to this day. I was 4 days short of my 3rd birthday.

http://www.baseballhalloffame.org/exhibits/online_exhibits/1951/sounds/thomson_sound.mp3


----------



## Ena

On a tea break from outside and listening to Rex/CCC. I'll leave mention of his topic at the front door to The Shang 

Home made butter-tart square anyone? Neighbour gave me two Explorer roses so I gave her some baking as a thanks and made extra.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Home made butter-tart square anyone? Neighbour gave me two Explorer roses so I gave her some baking as a thanks and made extra.


Well, only if you insist! Thanks!


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. Seems I am the first one in today. 

Spent the entire weekend outside - felt wonderful. 

I will leave the pot of tea on for those who wish and coffee is brewing. Fresh scones by the toaster oven and fruit is in the frig.

Have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I see that there is no need to do any baking, what with all the tarts and scones about, as well as the fine tea. Maybe I shall sit back this morning with a cup of coffee and watch the doxies romp about. It is currently 13C and sunny here in St.John's at 9AM.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Got home last night. VERY tired today, but I am taking it off. I think my wife and I will go for our date day that was planned for two weeks ago, and was cancelled due to extreme illness. I have to see the DaVinci code, so it'll be a multipurpose date 

Hope all is well, I shall read and catch up a little later on this morning. Back to sleep for me now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Beej and Matt.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Jeanne, Marc, Matt and Beej. 

Just finished the morning paper and it appears the hooligans were out in full force on Whyte Ave after the Oilers win in Anaheim and destroyed and burned far too much property.

Why they call themselves fans is beyond me. They are idiots, plain and simple.

*End rant*

That feels better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hear what you are saying. This is what impressed me when the Rangers won back in 1994. New York Rangers fans came out in force, but it was all peaceful. The victory parade down Broadway had over a million cheering New Yorkers celebrating.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone!

It's cold and bleak here this morning. It's my day off so I need to do some organizing before the next huge load of work arrives. 

So far I've managed to *finally* restore my trusty PowerBook to my own settings after it's temporary trip to Saskatoon. This is where an iPod and FireWire really shine. I had all my library and apps backed up to the iPod and with Firewire transfer is a breeze.

Don, did you say you were driving to Rouleau? Do you have an appearance planned on Corner Gas? Will your route bring you into the big city? Alas, I can no longer imbibe in the cold ones that you favour, but I could sip iced tea while you do. If you're coming this way, I could try to raise Sean and maybe we could have a mini-meetup.

Matt - did you find the parts you needed for your presentation? I saw your post requesting help and felt your pain. I recall not so long ago when I too had to scour the universe looking for that simple converter. Now I keep a supply of them in my laptop bag along with extra ethernet cables and various card readers, because you just never know.

Thanks for the goodies this morning, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

17C here in St.John's, and still sunny. This "heat wave" has the doxies panting. Still, they are the ones who choose to lie down in the sun.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, did you say you were driving to Rouleau? Do you have an appearance planned on Corner Gas? Will your route bring you into the big city? Alas, I can no longer imbibe in the cold ones that you favour, but I could sip iced tea while you do. If you're coming this way, I could try to raise Sean and maybe we could have a mini-meetup.
> Margaret


Myself and two friends who worked together in Swift Current in the 60s, one from Nipawin, the other from Calgary and also retired newspaper types, get together each year for what we fondly refer to as the "No Feer Barts Tour". (I'll leave you to figure that one out!)

We are all huge fans of Corner Gas and the chap from Nipawin, an ex-mayor knows Brent Butt from his years in Tisdale. Since we have nothing else to do of any consequence that is, we decided to write a sample script for the producers of Corner Gas. Given our devious minds and our penchant to write comedy, we think we have a winner for them.

Our intrepid man from Nipawin has a grandson in college in Wilcox and has travelled to Dog River many times. He decided to stay there and get to know the people and just happened to strike up a friendship with the couple who own the Dog River Hotel. That is where we will be parking the motor home as they will provide a source of power during our three day visit.

We have had custom "No Feer Barts" ball hats and T-Shirts made for the 2006 Tour and have one hat for each of the Corner Gas stars that we hope will show up in a future episode. (Even better, if they accept our script, although it is not yet ready for their eyes, the hats could show up on the program (think Hank). It still needs some polish over the winter months though so we will not get it to them this year.)

We have written ourselves into the script as beer drinkers in the pub during filming. (Wink, wink!)

Since I am coming in from the west after I make a quick stop in Swift Current to pay my respects at the graves of my family, we will not alas make it into the big city. My wife and I will however, be going through Regina in July.


----------



## winwintoo

Well, Don, I look forward to seeing you on Corner Gas, and also look forward to seeing you and meeting your good wife in July - that is if the planets all line up right.

I haven't made it out to Dog River yet, but there is a tourist bus that goes out and I just might get on it one of these days and make the trip.

The folks at Corner Gas are marketing their show south of the border now so it could get even bigger. I've exchanged emails with folks as far away as Alabama who have seen the show and liked it - could relate to the humour and characters.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Nap time over. Need to clean the house, and wait to hear if we are going out for lunch after all, my wife's work having exploded this morning. If not, I suppose I shall attempt to start on my sermon research for the week, or maybe just remove some more sod from the garden to be. Still pretty baked mentally and physically. You don't want to know how many attempts it is taking me to type and words longer than 5 letters in this post... 

Margaret, I need the adaptor because the musicians needed to patch into the system to run the lyrics for their songs on the big screens. Typical professional musicians, they didn't return phone calls or emails or letters asking them what they needed, despite us trying for more than a month before the event. So they just showed up, and assumed it would be OK. The Anycast system we were using (video mixing board, basically) had two serial ports, but we were using both for the business computers. And they only had the mini-VGA to serial adaptor. So we ended up having to unplug a business machine and plug them in any time music came up. Which, being as we are a church, was often. It was a colossal ass pain for me, but the meeting went off quite well, if I may say so. 
A user here name Optimize did send me a PM, but I had virtually no internet access, and no time, and so when I could look, I was rushed, and I didn't see that I had a message.  I appreciate his offer, though!

Cute video, Elaine. 

Anywho, the weekend went well. I am happy with most of what I did, and have made as much peace as I ever will with the rest. One of the neat things for me, was that because of my move, this Conference is not the one to which I now belong. Which meant that there were no members of my congregations there. So I felt even more freedom than my normal healthy ego allows me . I didn't speak often, because I was usually too busy behind the business table. But when I did, I tried to make it count. My job is best described as "comforting the afflicted, and afflicting the comfortable". It was nice to be able to mostly skip the comforting.









Well, I need to clean at least the kitchen before my wife gets back home. I'll give Beej and anyone else that was interested a run down on actual issues later today, likely.


----------



## SINC

Matt, I have two adapters left over from my iBook days. They are Apple parts numbers 603-3796 and 603-3795. still new in the package.

Are either of these of any use to you? If so let me know and I will send them along.


----------



## RevMatt

Thanks, Don. I actually have the adaptor in question here at my house. I was 4.5 hours away, though. If the musicians had even responded once and said they used macs, I might well have brought it just in case. But I just had no clues to work with. Silly musicians.


----------



## winwintoo

When I found myself urgently needing that adapter and not being able to get one here in time, I called the folks that rent A/V equipment for conventions etc. thinking that I could borrow what I needed for a short time until I could get one from Apple. None of the A/V places had any Apple adapters. 

I suggested that since the things are pretty cheap, it might be in their interests to keep a supply of them on hand just in case - they all seemed shocked, but all said it was an idea worth considering since they often run into the same problem as Matt experienced this past weekend.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Doesn't look like there will be any sun bathing around here today as it's raining and only 11 degrees. 

Matt. I've seen your phase before, "comforting the afflicted, and afflicting the comfortable". Need to know now where it comes from, curious person that I am.
Glad the Conference turned out well for you.


----------



## winwintoo

Ann, I was curious too, so I Googles that phrase and it's been attributed to several people but then someone chimed in saying it pre-dates everyone and comes from a Psalm - so we need to wait for Matt to explain.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"The job of the newspaper is to comfort the afflicted and afflict the comfortable."

The famous quote is about a hundred years old and can be traced to the work of Finley Peter Dunne, one of the great journalists of the day, who wrote about politics and culture in the voice and persona of an Irishman named "Mr. Dooley." 

http://www.picturehistory.com/find/p/15250/mcms.html


----------



## SINC

I knew that! You beat me to it Marc.

Was thinking today it has been too long since we have heard from Warren, Carex or Sean. Might we need to have the doxies sniff them out?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, "Ever searching, ever sharing". 

"Was thinking today it has been too long since we have heard from Warren, Carex or Sean. Might we need to have the doxies sniff them out?" Get me an article of their clothing and I shall send out the search team. Next to a bloodhound, doxies have the keenest sense of smell amongst the hound group of canines. They are called "carpet sharks" for their keen "shark like" sense of smell ................ and because they bite people's ankles.


----------



## Cameo

ankles? Must be related to pomeranians then - nippy earned his name from hiding under the couch and waiting for some unsuspecting ankle to appear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Jeanne. However, a Pom is not as quick or deadly. The object is to get the person down ................ and then ...................... well, needless to say, any dog that can take a wolverine or two and win is not a dog you want to be "taken to ground" (as they say in the Field Trials of Dachshunds).


----------



## Ena

Late afternoon all. Speaking of bites, chequeing account is going to be $1689.06 lighter on July 4th. Avoided the lineups and gave City Hall a post-dated cheque for property taxes.
Pleasant part of trip downtown was picking up CD's with gift certificate I received from employer. Yes Matt, I got Meatloaf 
Also got the newest Ron Sexsmith. Lovely stuff.


----------



## SINC

Wow Ann, that is about half of the taxes we pay here in St. Albert. I am surprised.


----------



## Ena

Don. That's an eye-opener as to property taxes. I get a Homeowner's Grant of $570 so actual taxes are more. Also my lot is small, 50 foot wide and 100 feet long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, is that the yearly amount or is that for 6 months?


----------



## SINC

Ours here for an 1,100 sq. ft. bi-level are $2986/year.

Granted our lot is 58 x 156.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ours here for an 1,100 sq. ft. bi-level are $2986/year.

Granted our lot is 58 x 156

Don, our lot is 52 by 140 and we have about 3500 square feet (although the basement, while finished, is used only for storage and not the "rec room" my son wants). Our property tax, which includes the house and water tax, is $3212 a year, paid out in two installments every six months. This is why I asked Ann how often she had to pay $1689.


----------



## RevMatt

I trust Marc's source on the quote. I have no idea where it comes from. I am good at remembering such snippets, but rarely good at remembering the source. My sermons tend to contain a lot of "a wise man/woman once said..." 

Yay, Ann! Good call on the music 

Well, we don't make it to the movie. Time to get the munchkin to bed. I am finally coming out of my post-Conference crash, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Matt. "For many are called, but few [are] chosen." Matt 22:14/


----------



## Dr.G.

"Let them live; but let them be hewers of wood and drawers of water unto all the congregation." What Joshua said of the Canadians in his congregation.
Joshua, 9. 21


----------



## Cameo

Well once again I am unpopular with a few members of this co-op. Not that I will lose any sleep over it. Some punks thought it fun to shock a cat with a tazer - stopped when I yelled at them and then when tone got mouthy didn't like me getting my face about two inches in front of his and giving him a mouthful. " What you gonna do hit me? " Ran like hell when I took two steps towards him the coward.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Strengthen ye the weak hands, and confirm the feeble knees." The advice Isaiah gave to the Edmonton Oilers team.
Isaiah, 35. 3


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Jeanne. Power to the People!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I have been a stranger in a strange land." What a Maple Leafs fan was overheard saying when looking upon the Stanley Cup.
Exodus, 2. 22


----------



## Dr.G.

"A soft answer turneth away wrath." Proverbs, 15. 1
"Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned." From "The Mourning Bride", by William Congreve.

Jeanne, you did both to save that cat. A "mitzvah" earned by you today.


----------



## MLeh

Evening all. A day spent on the road, and ended up in Revelstoke. I'd actually wanted to get to Golden, but my favourite hotel there (the Prestige) is all booked up, and the second choice (Best Western, right next door, actually run by the same people) was sold out too. Being the road warrior I am, I knew better than to stay at the Super 8 (lumpy beds) or the Ramada (thin walls), so pulled up here at the nicest hotel in Revelstoke - up on the hill, away from 'real train sounds'.

Now ... to get to the 'property tax comparison sweepstakes' ... 3000 sq ft house, on a half acre lot, property taxes: less than $1600. I win! (Too bad I'm never actually _there_.)

Anyway - off to find some food, a distilled beverage and probably just hit the sack right after that. Driving into Calgary tomorrow and a long week on the road ahead. Yay. (not) (I was on the road most of last week too. My husband says he's starting to feel single ... I better stay home next week.)


----------



## Ena

Marc. The amount I mentioned is the yearly amount. Water, sewage and garbage collection is on one bill but billed separately.


----------



## Ena

Elaine. Good to hear that you are safe and sound. Hurry home


----------



## SINC

Elaine, you appear to be living the life I had to for 40 years. I do not envy you alone in all those small town hotel rooms. It is a life I do not miss and never will.

But, I do recognize it is necessary to make a living and as I did it, I cannot condemn it for anyone. I just know it is a lonely existence driving alone and staying alone for days at a time.

I used to miss my wife, but no longer. Truth be known, even if I go away for four or five days, I miss her now more than when I was on the road.

Geez, I am rambling. Better quit. Night.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne. Somehow I missed a page of posts earlier tonight. Have to tell you what a good thing you did standing up to those louts hurting an animal. Sickening.

I've read where that kind of cruelty is sometimes the start of worse behaviour. 

Maybe I'm naive, but where in blazes could a person buy a taser? Thought they were police issue only.


----------



## Ena

Don. My parents were like a couple of love-birds when my Dad retired. Was heart warming to see them together and openly affectionate. 

I get a kick out of seeing other older couples (70+) out in public exhibiting the same things. I say good on them for showing the rest of us that emotions like that are always part us of no matter what our age. Just 'cause there's snow on the roof there's still fire down below or something like that. 
Sorry bout the rant. Ageism is one of my pet peeves.

Smooth Tuesday to all!


----------



## Ena

Looks like I have the smallest house of all at 932 sq.ft. on a three foot crawl space. 
Chatty today, must be with having to be among real people, and can't stop.


----------



## RevMatt

Safe travels, Elaine. If you have to go to Edmonton, too, be careful of Hockey game nights 

I like driving alone. Very much. Granted, I don't go long distances nearly as often as Elaine, though, so I expect that the enjoyment would wear off. And now that my daughter is chatty on the phone, being away from home isn't nearly as unpleasant. My wife and I are used to being apart. Mind you, after 4 days or so, it's time to go home no matter what 

Beej - that Thunderstorm last night killed power here for a while. I went to bed. Will work more on that list of stuff today.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I hear there are weather waranings in Ottawa today, so try to stay dry Matt!


----------



## Beej

Morning all. No rush RM. There was a thunderstorm? I slept quite well last night, which is unusual after pizza.


----------



## SINC

You slept with a pizza?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another beautiful sunrise here in St.John's a few hours ago. It is now 10C and beautiful sunshine. This is what we call "Doxie Days of Spring".


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, $1689 is not bad for Vancouver, but your home does not seem too big. If your other taxes are not that high, you have a bargain.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> You slept with a pizza?


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I can just picture you with dried tomato sauce and wolverine hair all over you as you wake up. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

The kids called it a tazer and it sends out shocks. Don't know anything
else about it other than I would have loved to cuff that kid upside the 
head..................not normally a violent person but this behaviour sends
me over the edge. Told them I would think nothing of reporting their
actions to the authorities and I am going to keep my eyes on them.

Cambridge has a 300 lb black bear roaming around - hope they catch
him soon before something happens - radio states plans are to tranquilize
the bear and take him north to the wild.

Another hot one outside - 33 degrees - yaay! I love the heat.

Much as I like pizza, can't see sleeping with one. Beej, you must
be able to find someone a little cuddlier than that!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we had a 500 pound moose roaming through out neighborhood about 4 years ago. The police dog could not find it, but guess who own dachshunds that were able to track it down? Back then, we only had two doxies, but I took Rootie out on a leash and then stopped in to a neighbor's house to call the police when Rootie tracked it down to a backyard garden of someone on vacation.


----------



## Cameo

Maybe we should borrow Rootie to look for the bear? Moose are big animals - 
I have seen them in Algonquin Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, next to bloodhounds, doxies have the keenest sense of smell. They are also fearless. They would not attack the bear, just find it for the Animal Control Unit to come and do its job.


----------



## nussajane

When I visited St. John's in 1981, I shared the sidewalk on Water Street with a moose. Poor thing got stuck in an alley.


----------



## bhil

Ow! Ow! Ow!

OK, I'm here, I'm here! Call off the doxies while I still have some ankles left.

Now, what day is it . . . better yet, what month is it?


----------



## bhil

Schedules got shifted around at work at the worst possible time, and four different projects got rolled into one (over 100 days worth of work, about 2.5 months for 2 people full time), and everything ended up due at the end of May. A co-worker and I disappeared off the face of the earth and somehow managed to complete it all in under a month. In there I also took a week off around the birth of my new son, helped a friend move, finished up most of the critical work to make the basement of the house liveable for the friend we will have staying with us for a month, and still found some time in there to spend with my newly expanded family.

I'm not really sure how I didn't find time to spend with the rest of my family in the Shang.

Anyways, the end is near now, and hopefully things will return more to noraml. It's good to be back.


----------



## Cameo

Good to have you back Sean. How's the little one doing?


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Schedules got shifted around at work at the worst possible time, and four different projects got rolled into one (over 100 days worth of work, about 2.5 months for 2 people full time), and everything ended up due at the end of May. A co-worker and I disappeared off the face of the earth and somehow managed to complete it all in under a month.


Good to hear from you Sean.

Too bad the powers that be don't learn from your example. You can get much more work done if you and one other person go off somewhere and just work - without all the meetings and other stuff that goes on in and office - you probably worked your own hours too. I know that I couldn't always be productive just because the bell rang.

Hope the addition to your family is thriving and everyone is settled in.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> Good to have you back Sean. How's the little one doing?


He's doing great. He's growing like a weed already, and for the most part is a very well behaved baby. We just need to get him sleeping longer stretches at night. When I get a chance I will put a picture up for everyone to see.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> ...Too bad the powers that be don't learn from your example. You can get much more work done if you and one other person go off somewhere and just work - without all the meetings and other stuff that goes on in and office - you probably worked your own hours too. I know that I couldn't always be productive just because the bell rang...


While we didn't physically leave the office during normal business hours, everyone knew what we were doing and left us alone and that really helped. They also allowed us to work all the overtime we put in from our homes, and that was even more productive; it probably hd something to do with having a better computer at home (a Mac of course) than what I am forced to use at work (Windoze). Of course we didn't have the option to not be productive, there was no just no time for it.

It would be nice if they recognized how productive I was working from home and let me do it on a regular basis, but that is probably asking for too much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Sean. Or should I say "Welcome home". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nussajane, I find it amazing at how many moose just wander in to St.John's. I live near Pippy Park and Rennies River, so they come through the park, cross the river, and end up about 5 blocks from my house.


----------



## Dr.G.

I had an unexpected visitor to my real St.John's home today -- Paul O'Keefe. He was in St.John's from Stephenville and decided to drop by and say hello. The doxie pups gave him a grand St.John's welcome .................. well, at least the pups did. He is the first online ehMacLander I have seen in person, although I could walk by ErnstNL and not know who he was.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> It would be nice if they recognized how productive I was working from home and let me do it on a regular basis, but that is probably asking for too much.


Sometimes when I had some real "knowledge worker" stuff to do, I would just tell my boss that I was going to work from home for a few days and they usually didn't object as long as I brought in some results. It was mostly documentation kind of stuff that I was doing and didn't need their network to do it.

Now I am working from home and had to buy a Windoze computer to work on - what a switch - and this morning someone called and offered me a part time job in the mall so I jumped at it. Working at home is great - I get way more done than if I had to go to an office to do it and I can work when I'm most in the mood for it, but living alone and working alone, I don't get to spend time with other people.

Glad to hear your son is doing well - look forward to a picture.

Did you read back through the postings to see where Don is making a trip to Rouleau in a couple of weeks? Won't be stopping in Regina though. Also, someone else from Edmonton is moving down east and is driving - chance for you to meet and greet.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Did you read back through the postings to see where Don is making a trip to Rouleau in a couple of weeks? Won't be stopping in Regina though. Also, someone else from Edmonton is moving down east and is driving - chance for you to meet and greet.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Since the two guys I travel with go golfing on the Saturday afternoon, there is no law I am aware of that prevents a Regina resident from stopping by the Dog River hotel to stumble across probably the only "bus" style motor home in the village that weekend, is there? Yours truly would be the guy sitting in the deck chair guzzling beer whilst they chase little white balls.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Since the two guys I travel with go golfing on the Saturday afternoon, there is no law I am aware of that prevents a Regina resident from stopping by the Dog River hotel to stumble across probably the only "bus" style motor home in the village that weekend, is there? Yours truly would be the guy sitting in the deck chair guzzling beer whilst they chase little white balls.


You won't be wearing your bikini will you?

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

busy day. Hi. Passing through. Glad to have you back, Sean. STOP TALKING ABOUT DON'S BIKINI!!!!!


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> You won't be wearing your bikini will you?
> 
> Margaret


Nah, not if company is coming.


----------



## Beej

RM: We haven't talked about my dislike of pants on the weekend or trouble with KFC for a bit. Would you prefer those topics?


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> busy day. Hi. Passing through. Glad to have you back, Sean. STOP TALKING ABOUT DON'S BIKINI!!!!!


You mean this one?


----------



## Beej

Despite the excellent body I didn't try to inadvertently brush up against Sinc when I met him. I am in control.


----------



## Cameo

for some reason my ex - we don't communicate-thought it would be funny to send me a t-shirt like that one. ????? I don't understand.


----------



## MLeh

Greeting all from ... *checks hotel directory* Okotoks.

Man ... are Albertans ever impatient. Go, go, go. Rush, rush, rush.

Beej, Don - control yourself, please. There are ladies (and puppies) present.


----------



## Beej

AB? There's an energy efficient neighbourhood demonstration there (under construction)...not cost effective but technically interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Dawn and doxies are one and the same here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MLeh

Beej: There's a LOT of things under construction in Alberta ... I swear this hotel, the Tim Horton's across the street and the three subdivisions up the road weren't here when I was here three months ago ...


----------



## Ena

Dropping in for a quick visit before getting scrubbed up after being outside all day. I know I got more than the now recommended daily five minutes or so of sun exposure. Feels good though after a week of overcast skies.

Don. I don't think your bikini has faded any with all the 'exposure' it gets


----------



## MaxPower

Yawn.

I'm here as well. I check in when I can now-a-days.

I've just been extremely busy getting this new business off the ground. Last week I made over $6,000 in sales. Not too bad for never selling anything in my life before. But as I said to my wife I can sell anything if I believe in the product. Therefore I would be a lousy tobacco salesman.

I pound the pavement all day getting sales, come home for family time, and when the kids are asleep, I'm back working. Sometimes until 12:30 am. I just keep reminding myself that I am doing this for my family so we can have a better life in the future.

But thanks Don for thinking of me. It feels nice to know you're missed.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Don. I don't think your bikini has faded any with all the 'exposure' it gets


Hey Ann, I try to keep it hidden away, but someone always wants to see it again. This time it was Matt.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, that's two back in Sean and Warren. 

Welcome back both!!!

Those darn doxies never cease to amaze.

Now if they can just find Carex, or is it Wererex?

Can never be sure from moon to moon.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I bet if you wore that to Dog River, you'd be an instant guest on the show!! I can see a couple of scripts from that one little t-shirt.

Night all. 

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, I bet if you wore that to Dog River, you'd be an instant guest on the show!! I can see a couple of scripts from that one little t-shirt.
> 
> Night all.
> 
> Margaret


Margaret, I keep it in the motor home for just such emergencies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another nice sunrise here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, ye of little faith. Believe in the Power of the Doxies to heal, protect and to find those who are lost.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. Very tired. Whiny daughter. Will take my mood elsewhere. Back later when cheerful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, feel free to lean on us and let us help you shoulder your concerns and frustrations.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Nice day here and no rain for a change. Just finished up the final edit and filed this weeks stuff, so am free to do other things now.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Is it the weekend yet? It seems like there hasn't been a weekend in about a month. I'm looking forward to a day off (not that I would ever get a day off with two kids, but they don't count as work.)


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> Morning all. Very tired. Whiny daughter. Will take my mood elsewhere. Back later when cheerful.


I know how you feel Matt, we've had lots of those mornings since the new arrival. My wife and I had a talk last night about how we can keep our daughter's whineyness under control since it seems to get worse each day.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> ...Did you read back through the postings to see where Don is making a trip to Rouleau in a couple of weeks? Won't be stopping in Regina though. Also, someone else from Edmonton is moving down east and is driving - chance for you to meet and greet....


I did see the comments about Don heading out this way, but not about someone else from Edmonton, who's the other person?


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Since the two guys I travel with go golfing on the Saturday afternoon, there is no law I am aware of that prevents a Regina resident from stopping by the Dog River hotel to stumble across probably the only "bus" style motor home in the village that weekend, is there? Yours truly would be the guy sitting in the deck chair guzzling beer whilst they chase little white balls.


Which weekend exactly are you going to be in Rouleau? If I'm free that weekend, maybe I'll have to pick Margaret up and take a little drive out to Rouleau.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Yawn.
> 
> I'm here as well. I check in when I can now-a-days.
> 
> I've just been extremely busy getting this new business off the ground. Last week I made over $6,000 in sales. Not too bad for never selling anything in my life before. But as I said to my wife I can sell anything if I believe in the product. Therefore I would be a lousy tobacco salesman.
> 
> I pound the pavement all day getting sales, come home for family time, and when the kids are asleep, I'm back working. Sometimes until 12:30 am. I just keep reminding myself that I am doing this for my family so we can have a better life in the future.
> 
> But thanks Don for thinking of me. It feels nice to know you're missed.


Good to see that things are starting off well for the new business Warren. What exactly are you selling?


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Which weekend exactly are you going to be in Rouleau? If I'm free that weekend, maybe I'll have to pick Margaret up and take a little drive out to Rouleau.


We arrive the afternoon of Friday June 16 and depart the morning of Monday June 19. You can't miss my motor home, it has a "RETIRED" black on white plate on the front bumper along with a large "Embassy" logo.


----------



## bhil

Wow, see what happens when I'm not around for a while? I come back and I'm out of control. Well I better go do some work now.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> I did see the comments about Don heading out this way, but not about someone else from Edmonton, who's the other person?


Originally Posted by bryanc
I'm going to be moving from Edmonton (AB) to Fredericton (NB) in the middle of June.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> We arrive the afternoon of Friday June 16 and depart the morning of Monday June 19. You can't miss my motor home, it has a "RETIRED" black on white plate on the front bumper along with a large "Embassy" logo.


Unfortunately, I probably won't be around that weekend. My wife is planning some sort of father's day weekend away for me, but won't tell me what. On the chance things don't go through, I will make an effort to take a trip up to Rouleau.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Good to see that things are starting off well for the new business Warren. What exactly are you selling?


I'm selling a line of 100% All Natural Sunscreens, Insect Repellant, and other Sun Protection Products.

Perhaps Don would like to purchase my Insect Repellant to ward off those nasty Mosquitos while camping in the RV? It out performed 100% DEET. What do you say Don?


----------



## SINC

Sure Warren, I am willing to try anything if it gets rid of those pests.


----------



## Ena

Good to see Warren and Sean getting some time to visit here.

I guess we got our one day of sunshine for the week yesterday. Overcast as usual today. 

Mouse not behaving I suspect from not washing my hands using it on breaks from navvy work. Great to be able to check online as to what is available and the price.


----------



## RevMatt

Afternoon, all. I hope to get some work done this afternoon. We shall see, we shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Sure Warren, I am willing to try anything if it gets rid of those pests.


When I get my online store up and running, I'll PM you the address and you can go in and poke around. And if anyone else is interested, drop me a PM and I'll send you the link as well.

Thanks for all the support everyone.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> When I get my online store up and running, I'll PM you the address and you can go in and poke around. And if anyone else is interested, drop me a PM and I'll send you the link as well.
> 
> Thanks for all the support everyone.


Please do that Warren, I will be glad to do a little shopping!


----------



## Ena

Warren. Am interested in your store too please.

Old brain is on all cylinders today. Had to figure out why new mouse wouldn't open say an email when I left double-clicked on it. It's to do with mouse preferences. None of the chosen options can be at the very end (right) of the sliding scale. Have to be at least slightly from the end.


----------



## bhil

Count me in on that link too, I'm curious to see what you've got.


----------



## Cameo

Since I am planning on going to Muskoka soon maybe you had better copy me too. Those skeeters are nasty little buggers, especially when your home is a trailer literally in the middle of the bush.


----------



## RevMatt

At least the brutal heat this week has blown the blackflies back a little bit .

Well, I didn't get any real work on my normal job done, but I did get a bunch of my second job done. W00t. Fun. Now I am waiting for my turn on the phone so I can call my mother, who apparently has double pneumonia. Mom has NEVER taken a day of work due to illness, but she has been ordered home for a whole week. Dad assures me it is not serious in any sort of permanent way, but I'm sure she is miserable. And bored. 

It looks, though, like our house is well enough insulated that we shall make it through this heat wave without needing the AC. So that is a very good thing. Got the furnace fan running just to move the air, but it's not too bad in here, really. Got up to 27 at one point in the house, but the AC would be set at 26, anyways, so we just left it off. The heat is supposed to break tonight and tomorrow, so it looks like we are OK. Another couple of days of this and we would have had to give in, though, since we do lose a little ground each day. Anywho, YAY for insulation!


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, sorry to hear about your mom. Send some of the heat our way. It was beautiful all day, but it never got above 14C with sunny skies.


----------



## MaxPower

I'll PM you all the address soon. It's almost ready to go, but I am still working out some of the kinks.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I'll PM you all the address soon. It's almost ready to go, but I am still working out some of the kinks.


You've got a "kinky" web site?


----------



## Ena

Nah, the Kinks were a 60's band from UK


----------



## RevMatt

kinky creams and lotions! I suppose if you are indoors all the time, that is the best kind of bug repellent 

Well, my mother will be fine. Dad is off this weekend, and will take her out of the Big Smoke, which will, no doubt, help her pneumonia. It wouldn't be so bad, but, like the stubborn twit she is, she walked to work when the TTC was on strike on Monday.

Thunderstorms banging around us, again. But they say the weather really will break, and move on to become yours, Marc, starting tomorrow. And it is looking that way.


----------



## winwintoo

It's been "tundering" here all day too and after a brief respite, it looks like it's about to start up again soon.

Don, I found a free audio version of "Tom Sawyer" - well read - if you're interested.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, I found a free audio version of "Tom Sawyer" - well read - if you're interested.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Interested? You bet! Where please?


----------



## Dr.G.

The actual book is a great read, Don. I have to stand up for Mark Twain's royalty rights you know.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The actual book is a great read, Don. I have to stand up for Mark Twain's royalty rights you know.


Agreed, but considering I will spend some 22 hours alone behind the wheel of the motor home in two short weeks, the company of a good audio book would be most welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, take me along and I shall read aloud to you.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, take me along and I shall read aloud to you.


Now that would be a real treat, I leave two weeks from Thursday, how's your schedule?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am teaching until mid-August. Of course, they are all online courses, so if you have a mobile internet setup, I could teach on the road.


----------



## winwintoo

Here you go

http://www.freeclassicaudiobooks.com/

Librivox.org is doing a good job of getting some of the old public domain titles recorded. The Tom Sawyer one is very well done. I've listened to hundreds of professionaly (read expensive) audiobooks and this one is as good and well emoted as any of them.

I also listened to "Heart of Darkness" the last couple of days and enjoyed it too.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Night folks, it has been along time since I got up at 4:15.

I am going to have a root beer float and call it a night. They always put me to sleep.


----------



## Ena

Rest well Gerry MacNutt. (1956-2006)


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Rest well Gerry MacNutt. (1956-2006)


What?

Margaret


----------



## Beej

A sad start to the day.


----------



## winwintoo

I didn't see the other thread, but have read it now. What sad news. MacNutt was one of my favorites when I first came to ehMac - he could be counted on to keep things moving along. I'll miss him.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. A sad start to the day, indeed.


----------



## MaxPower

When I read Ena's post I thought it was some sort of a joke at first. That Gerry got the boot off of ehMac or something.

Was I ever wrong.

I will truly miss him. A sad day indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am typing this outside of Don's RV, with a satallite hookup via Doxie Destinations (a commercial offshoot of NASA). We shall provide you with up to the date traffic, weather and tourist info as we head out east.... all the way to Cape Spear, NL. Don does not know this yet, but with me navigating.................well, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

When I read Ann's post, I thought that it meant that he was not going to post here in The Shang anymore. I too was shocked and saddened with the news. In his honor, the Cafe Chez Marc shall be closed today. RIP mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"When I read Ena's post I thought it was some sort of a joke at first. That Gerry got the boot off of ehMac or something." MP, that was my first thought as well, or that he had sent an email stating that he would no longer post in The Shang thread. He did not post here much, but in all of the other threads in which he was a "regular", he shall be missed.


----------



## SINC

Here is the tribute I posted to Gerry in the thread announcing his passing. Please excuse me, but I am reposting it here in honour of his memory and in case any of The Shang regulars missed it:

I am stunned. My fellow Scot with whom I formed a friendship here on ehMac is gone and I grieve.

Gerry and I shared an interest in collector cars and it just so happened we both owned the same model, a 1970 Monte Carlo. I once mentioned to Gerry that I had been having trouble finding two rubber inserts for the rear bumper on my Monte. Two nights later my phone rang and there was Gerry, babbling excitedly that he had come across an old Monte he was using for parts and had removed the two pieces just for me. He sent them to me prepaid and wouldn't take a dime for them.

That would be the first of many parcels I would receive from him over the past few years, many included slick videos of his sand bike nitro racing team adventures. While he narrated the videos, he was always behind the camera and never once showed his face in the videos.

His penchant for calling me at all hours of the night with another anecdote on whatever had transpired that day was legend. I never minded getting up to chat as we enjoyed "a wee dram" each while on the phone.

The last parcel to arrive contained a surprise. It was something he had never mentioned and I think it took some time to build a trust between us before he parted with it. It arrived one day with no warning and was completely unexpected.

Here are the photos of it. I apologize for the size, but it needed to be large enough to read the post it note attached to the back. Thank God I kept it right where he stuck it. Sinclair is my real last name, thus the gift. It also contained the last words I will now ever read from Gerry and I wanted to share it with all of you:



















Rest in peace dear friend. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

A fitting tribute, Don. Too bad that Gerry had not been a regular here in The Shang.


----------



## bhil

Sad morning all. I would have missed the news having seen the other thread, but ignoring it thinking it another political bashing thread. I think in addition to the closing of Cafe Chez Marc today we should arrange a 21 salmon-cannon salute in his memory. For those of you who haven't been around from the beginning of The Shang or haven't gone back and read from the beginning, the salmon-cannon was MacNutt's first (and many after) post in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, a grand idea. Since salmon are plentiful this time of year, I think we should send these 21 Atlantic Salmon westward to trace the rising sun. Thus, at sunrise tomorrow, from Cape Spear, NL, which is North America's furthest easterly point, we shall start the 21 cannon salute to our departed amigo. By nightfall, the last of these salmon should fall upon the shores of Salt Spring Island, BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

I joked with Gerry via PM when he posted here a week ago re the number of postings that contained mention of doxies that we still had a doxie pup for sale. I told him that if he bought this one doxie pup he would get into the spirit of postings about doxies. He never replied, but I would like to think that he got a chuckle out of this idea.


----------



## Peter Scharman

It's a sad morning. Some strange voice told me to check in on the ehMac site this morning, something I haven't done in a while. I think someone once labelled this occurence as "synchronocity". I am truly saddened by the news of our pal Gerry. He was a personality you would never forget and I often wished I would meet him one day. It's a tragic loss. I can hear the bagpipes playing at his service and it brings a tear to me eyes. Rest In Peace, Gerry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well said, Peter. Don has supplied the bagpipes and Amazing Grace.

http://www.worsleyschool.net/sociala...s/amazing.html


----------



## SINC

Marc, very odd, but for whatever reason your link does not work. Try this one:

http://www.worsleyschool.net/socialarts/bagpipes/amazing.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it worked quite well in the other thread, and it is playing now.


----------



## SINC

That is indeed odd. If I click on my link it works, if I click on your link, I get this and you can clearly see the address line is correct. Wonder what's with that?


----------



## Ena

Morning on this solemn day on ehMac. I wish it were true that I was joking last night but was so stunned on reading about Gerry that couldn't think of what else to say. 

Slainte mhor Gerry! (Here's to you even more/ Scots Gaelic)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my son is using my iBook, so I am running it on Gerry's "hated" Dell computer.  I recall all of his rants re my using a Dell. Still, it was in good nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Slainte mhor Gerry!" Ann, what does this mean?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Slainte mhor Gerry!" Ann, what does this mean?


Mark, she provided the translation right in her post :

(Here's to you even more/ Scots Gaelic)


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks Don. I was not very observant.


----------



## Ena

"Slainte mhor Gerry!" Ann, what does this mean?"

Scottish version of cheers when toasting over a drink.
It's Scots Gaelic. Slainte is here's to you. Mhor means even more.


----------



## minnes

Good Afternoon evryone.
Its been what? A Year or more since Ive posted here in the Shang.
But by chance I checked out the top threads this morning and i thought that I should email Peter S since I figured he might not be aware of the recent events, but he also by chance just read the MacNutt thread as I was sending my email.

Funny how things happen by chance, and yet seem on purpose.
MacNutt was a natural resource here on ehMac that will be missed.

I will check out the Shang more later this week.
Mark


----------



## Dr.G.

Another prodigal son has returned. "The Lord giveth and He taketh away". Welcome home, Mark.


----------



## Peter Scharman

SINC said:


> That is indeed odd. If I click on my link it works, if I click on your link, I get this and you can clearly see the address line is correct. Wonder what's with that?


It' OK, Don. Marc's link doesn't work for me either, but yours does. I guess something's just not "in sinc". Nice to say hi to everyone again. Looks like the Shang is getting along just fine without me and that there are a whole bunch of new members. Out with the old and in with the new, I guess. The next beer will be raised to my old friends and to Gerry.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Looks like the Shang is getting along just fine without me and that there are a whole bunch of new members." NOT TRUE, I say!!!! The Shang without Peter S. is not as friendly and funny as it could be with you here. The newer members have not experienced out Jewish Vaudeville act unless they have plowed through the many postings of this thread.

Fine without you???????? Read today's editorial from the ehMacLand Sun

Editorial Page, ehMacLand Sun, June 1st, 2006

"We take pleasure in answering thus prominently the communication below, expressing at the same time our great gratification that its faithful author is numbered among the friends of The Sun:


Dear Editor,

I am 8 years old. Some of my little friends say there is no Peter Scharman . Papa says, "If you see it in The Sun, it's so." Please tell me the truth, is there a Peter Scharman?

Virginia O'Hanlon


Virginia, your little friends are wrong. They have been affected by the skepticism of a skeptical age. They do not believe except what they see. They think that nothing can be which is not comprehensible by their little minds. All minds, Virginia, whether they be men's or children's, are little. In this great universe of ours, man is a mere insect, an ant, in his intellect as compared with the boundless world about him, as measured by the intelligence capable of grasping the whole of truth and knowledge. 

Yes, Virginia, there is a Peter Scharman. He exists as certainly as love and generosity and devotion exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! how dreary would be the world if there were no Peter Scharman! It would be as dreary as if there were no Virginias. There would be no childlike faith then, no poetry, no romance to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. The external light with which childhood fills the world would be extinguished. 

Not believe in Peter Scharman! You might as well not believe in fairies. You might get your papa to hire men to watch in all the threads in EhMacLand to catch Peter Scharman, but even if you did not see anything that Peter Scharman has written, what would that prove? Nobody sees Peter Scharman, but that is no sign that there is no Peter Scharman. The most real things in the world are those that neither children nor men can see. Did you ever see fairies dancing on the lawn? Of course not, but that's no proof that they are not there. Nobody can conceive or imagine all the wonders there are unseen and unseeable in the world. 

You tear apart the baby's rattle and see what makes the noise inside, but there is a veil covering the unseen world which not the strongest man, nor even the united strength of all the strongest men that ever lived could tear apart. Only faith, poetry, love, romance, can push aside that curtain and view and picture the supernal beauty and glory beyond. Is it all real? Ah, Virginia, in all this world there is nothing else real and abiding. 

No Peter Scharman! Thank God! he lives and lives forever. A thousand years from now, Virginia, nay 10 times 10,000 years from now, he will continue to make glad the heart of childhood."


----------



## Peter Scharman

Wow, Dr. G., I'm flattered and at the same time marvelling at how many times my name appeared. I feel a bit like Denny Crane (Boston Legal). :lmao: 

Yes, we had some fun and silly times back when I spent a lot of time on the computer. It certainly helped get me through a darker period of my life. Gerry was a part of that time well spent on ehMac and was younger than you or I, so it sure brings home the fragility of our existence. I trust that you and the remainder of the "ol gang" are keeping the Shang as the great meeting place of all those looking for a friendly encounter. Is there noone we can pass the Vaudeville baton over to?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Is there noone we can pass the Vaudeville baton over to?" Peter, does this mean you are breaking up the act???? I just got a call from the CBC wanting to do a piece of us tearing up our partnership contract together. I told them that a handshake was all we have ever shared in terms of our agreement. Still, I can't see going on stage with anyone but you. Should you leave the comedy team, I am hanging up my seltzer bottle.


----------



## Ena

Can we at least look forward to a reunion now and again of the Marc and Peter Comedy Team? Sadly, I missed out on seeing the farewell tour as the tickets sold out so quickly. Faster, in fact, than tickets to a Rolling Stones concert.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, that is totally acceptable to me. Sadly, the Stones bought up a block of our tickets to scalp them at their concert, but were stopped by the police. Thus, our expected SRO crowd never materialized and everyone had a seat. I think that Peter and I should have a "We're Back!!!!" Tour.


----------



## Ena

One more wall to wash on spring titivate ( I love words and ones that sound rude but aren't  Always get a new respect for people who do cleaning for a living.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, you should see how my wife undertakes pre-dog show dachshund titivation. Talk about sprucing up a dog that looks like a short long muskox. It is amazing.


----------



## SINC

Geez Ann, I have to admit I had to look it up, and I found this:

Word of the Day for Sunday September 28, 2003

titivate \TIT-uh-vayt\, transitive and intransitive verb:
To smarten up; to spruce up.

It's easy to laugh at a book in which the heroine's husband says to her, "You look beautiful," and then adds, "So stop titivating yourself."
-- Joyce Cohen, review of To Be the Best, by Barbara Taylor Bradford, New York Times, July 31, 1988.

I learn something every day. Gives a whole new meaning to that old expression "mammaries north". 

Come to think of it, Gerry would have had a ball with that word. Are ya watching MacNutt?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> I learn something every day. Gives a whole new meaning to that old expression "mammaries north".


Thanks for phrase I might find use for. Maybe


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, as I said, dachshund titivation gives a whole new meaning to "beauty and the beast". I have not recognized some of our dogs once Deborah "spruces" them up the night before a dog show.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Thanks for phrase I might find use for. Maybe


It always did have a little more class than TU if ya get my drift!


----------



## RevMatt

hehehehehehehe. She said "tit" 




* this moment of immaturity brought to you by a long day, and a whiny daughter.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> hehehehehehehe.
> * this moment of immaturity brought to you by a long day, and a whiny daughter.


:heybaby: :heybaby: :heybaby: :heybaby: :heybaby: 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ena

Matt. I'll never be able to use words with 'tit' in them without laughing thanks to you! Too funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, Don, Ann, I still have trouble going to a dog show and everyone admiring Rosie, and then asking how old this "bit*h" was today. I still have to say "female doxie" rather than use the "b" word.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Matt. I'll never be able to use words with 'tit' in them without laughing thanks to you! Too funny.


Yep, titillating things indeed abound in The Shang tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

"tittlating things" or titilating things??? Just because we have gotten into "potty humor" is no reason to forget our spelling. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "tittlating things" or titilating things??? Just because we have gotten into "potty humor" is no reason to forget our spelling. Paix.


Potty correction noted and corrected.

And hey, Ann started it!


----------



## Ena

Send me a PM when I'm allowed back in


----------



## Cameo

I have had a miserable day and the news about MacNutt just tops it off.
I enjoyed his posts and they certainly made the forum lively.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, you were never "out". Welcome back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, The Way of the Doxie was helpful for me today. I found myself low, thinking about how sudden, tragic and unexpected Gerry's death was the other day. Reading the story from a link Don supplied, another photographer was standing right next to him.

Still, I have a feeling the while Gerry would have liked all this attention, I don't think he would have wanted us to feel totally sad for any length of time. Trust me on this reading of our friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Vaya con Dios, mis amis.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> I have had a miserable day and the news about MacNutt just tops it off.
> I enjoyed his posts and they certainly made the forum lively.


Jeanne, sorry to hear of your day, but you are among friends here. Have a tea and rest a bit, and things will change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Smile once for me and I shall hug a doxie pup for you. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Always happy to supply a moment of humour .


----------



## SINC

Well Buffalo are up 2 - 1 on Carolina in game seven at the end of the second period.

Hope they win as the Oilers love Buffalo burgers!


----------



## Cameo

Night all...........I am going to bed and hope to wake to a better day tomorrow.
Thanks Marc - give all the doxies a hug please. I just finished reading MacNutts
thread and I am finding it hard to deal with losing a friend I never really had.


----------



## SINC

Night Jeanne. Tomorrow will dawn bright for you. Trust me on this.


----------



## Cameo




----------



## winwintoo

Just got home from seeing The DaVinci Code. It was not a bad movie. I can see where it would disturb some folks but as movies go it was fairly decent. I so want a Smart Car now.

I too was having a bad day after I read some of MacNutt's threads so I took myself out into the sunshine and roamed around. Then they were cleaning the parking garage this evening which meant I couldn't come home so I went to a movie instead. Now I feel better and hope tomorrow is better.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I trust that the dawn shall find each of us feeling a bit better than the setting sun left us yesterday. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## MLeh

and a very early 'good morning' from ... Lethbridge. I'll be heading back west today - visiting my clients along the Crowsnest Pass, make it back home sometime Saturday.

Sorry to hear about MacNutt. Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall be here, Elaine, upon your return. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I hope to get done early today and then pack up the MH and head out to a park for the weekend. We shall see . . .


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. Hope you morning is looking brighter, Jeanne. Safe travels, Elaine, and have a good "camping" trip, Don.  My wife took the day off today to spend with our daughter, which hopefully will make things more pleasant when she goes to her other job tonight. I think I may knock off early today, since I will be working tomorrow.

Nice to have a bit of a break in the temperatures, though.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks Matt, yes better today. Calmer. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne. Good to see that you are ending your week on a better note.

Don and Matt. Hope your plans work out.

Looks like I still won't get my do nothing day to read a book in a comfy chair in the garden. Dull and damp here again today. Maybe have better luck on next block of twelve days vacation later this summer.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The day is bright and beautiful out, but I'm still stuck at work. I hope the weather holds until tomorrow when I might have a chance to get out and enjoy it.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all, for some reason, ehMac isn't sending me thread notifications again, sigh.

Nice bright sunny day here. I'll work for a bit more and then go for a walk. I had lots of time yesterday to just wander and when I got tired of that, I sat on a bench and wrote caricatures of people around me. I used to write all the time, but in the past few years, I've gotten away from it. Think I'll take my notepad, buy a cup of java and people watch for a while.

Hope everyone is having a good day, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, enjoy the peace and tranquility. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Yes, my appetitie is back too. Some people turn to food when upset or angry but I tend to lose my appetite. So, back on my feed as they say.

Ann - Maybe tomorrow will be your do nothing day. Hope so.

Margaret - glad someone is getting good weather. Ours is iffy.

My boss is fixing my brakes for me today - all he wants for doing it is a case of beer. I didn't have the opportunity to go to the beer store and when I went to
give him the money to get it he says I can buy him a case later, he doesn't want to see me short of cash. He is such a sweetheart and I don't know how to repay
him his kindnesses.

Elaine, travel safely as Matt says.

Marc, thanks for the doxie hugs.


----------



## Cameo

Don - have a great weekend. Have a beer for MacNutt for me.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Don - have a great weekend. Have a beer for MacNutt for me.


Thanks Jeanne, but that is now a big if. Rain clouds are gathering in the west and the forecast for tomorrow is not looking good.

But rest assured I will have that beer for Gerry!

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## Ena

Anyone got any of those kneepads I can borrow? Hockey ones would be OK too. On a break from being down on my hands and knees washing floors. Not sure for what sins I'm paying penance


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, with the doxies craving attention, giving them hugs and kisses goes with the territory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you should see what happens when my wife comes home from work. ALL the doxies, and I do mean all, try to get her attention. If she dares to sit down on a sofa, then they swarm for her face to see who can lick her the most. It is like a swarm of bees. It is not a pretty sight.

This afternoon's smile was brought to you by the fine folks at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, breeders of fine Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds, and by KFP (Kentucky Fried Possum), with its "licken splicken good possum".


----------



## Beej

TGIF folks. It feels good.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> "Is there noone we can pass the Vaudeville baton over to?" Peter, does this mean you are breaking up the act???? I just got a call from the CBC wanting to do a piece of us tearing up our partnership contract together. I told them that a handshake was all we have ever shared in terms of our agreement. Still, I can't see going on stage with anyone but you. Should you leave the comedy team, I am hanging up my seltzer bottle.


 I'm sorry to make you hang up your seltzer (is that the Alka variety?), but I've decided to retire from the comedy circuit.....I realized that I'm not that funny, not to my wife, anyway.:yikes: 
Maybe some special appearances in the future, but no more travelling. We had a good show back in the "old days". The Vaudeville act of Dr.G and Peter, along with the Dancing Doxies, the bears and the side business of selling snake oil and health potions was really quite fun while it lasted. But nothing lasts forever (I still can't believe Gerry was killed) :-( and times moves on.
However, PS&MG Inc. will continue as long as the multi-million dollar royalty cheques keep rolling in. I've decided to add more rooms, a tennis court and a second olympic-sized swimming pool to the rambling estate. I've also decided to plant a Magnolia tree in memory of Gerry. The rest I'm giving away froim now on. My wife has advised me that she will be starting up her own charity and will be constantly soliciting me for donations. So nothing changes!


----------



## (( p g ))

I can't remember the last time I posted in the Shang, but I'm certain that the page count was a very reasonable 700-800. So imagine my surprise when I see that it's doubled in size. :0

This is one very, very large snowball you guys have rolled.

Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, everyone. Out here on the deck under the looming clouds. Promises to be a dampish evening. I did get home for a little bit of relaxation, a whole hour, I think. The unexpected day with Mom appears to have made for a more whiny daughter, however, which was not the plan. Some kids just aren't made for time away from parents (Mom especially in this case) I guess. Anywho, just checking in. Glad things are, indeed, better, Jeanne. And I have never had the pleasure of meeting you before, pg, but cute avatar


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I guess this is the end of the act then. Sort of like the "Sunshine Boys" movie. At least we go out on top and with our health. My wife calls me "The King of Korn". When I email her a joke I sign on as the topic "KoK". My brother, you shall be missed. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

pg, welcome back. You have not missed all that much. Life continues to roll on whether we post in The Shang or not. There are a few more doxies running about, but we are all one family still.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> pg, welcome back. You have not missed all that much. Life continues to roll on whether we post in The Shang or not. There are a few more doxies running about, but we are all one family still.


Heck, I remember him when he was pgant or some such name. Welcome back. Darn Oldtimers disease.


----------



## Dr.G.

In another few days, The Shang will have more postings that I have accummulated since I first came online.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> In another few days, The Shang will have more postings that I have accummulated since I first came online.


In one more post, you shall be responsible for 6,000, or nearly one third of them. Congrats!


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies. An appropriate topic for that one posting.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Doxies. An appropriate topic for that one posting.


I'm shocked! What a surprise! Has the world stopped turning?


----------



## SINC

Welcome back Bob! (Saw you in the RIP thread so thought I would beat you here.)

Glad to know you are alive and well.


----------



## Dr.G.

From "The Way of the Doxie" -- "As profound as a wisp of haiku verse, the Way of the Doxie is helpful in showing one a path toward enlightenment. Thus, by dissociating our minds from external disturbances and achieving inner peace, we develop wisdom that will take us one level higher in the long journey to enlightenment. Have we not all noticed that inspiration only comes when our minds are still?"


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Don. I've been really busy with the Cancer Society and it will stay that way until the end of June. Lots of traveling.
I'm heading west again this summer to see the wee one. We visit every week on the webcam and she is changing every week. We'll get there for her 1st birthday (Aug 1)
It probably will be fall before I can spend more time here, but I will pop in now and then to let you know that I'm still around.
Saw a few of the older familiar faces around. Glad to see Peter C coming around again. Too bad he has retired though. That's what happens when you get all those royalty cheques


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back Bolor, even for a short time. "That's what happens when you get all those royalty cheques". I give all of my checques to charity.


----------



## Bolor

Marc, I hope the Cancer Society is one of those on your list. There are a lot of deserving charities out there competing for a very few dollars.

Time for bed for me. G'nite :yawn:


----------



## RevMatt

Night, Bob. Time for me to clean the house a bit before the boss gets home. (I can make that joke now, since for the remaining 4 weeks of this Census contract, she really is my boss )


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes. My wife's mom died of cancer, so it is high up on the list.


----------



## SINC

The movie is over and time to call it a night. Until tomorrow, night all.


----------



## Ena

Nice to see you drop in Bolor.

Sonal hasn't been in for awhile either unless I've missed a post.

Movie I was watching is over too and the phone is unplugged so I'm ready for some kip.


----------



## MLeh

I'll wave hello to all again, and call it a night myself. 16 hours on the road, but I'm in Princeton tonight and if I leave here by noon will be home for dinner tomorrow. Yay.

(And Don ... you said you did this for 40 years. I've only been doing it for 25 ... so does that mean I only have 15 more years of this and then I can buy a big motorhome and do it for fun?)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with some freshly baked goodies, are again being served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc. Thanks, I will help myself to some tea. How is everything with you today?


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. A slightly restful day today, I think and hope. Working for supper tonight, but hey, I get supper


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are going well, Jeanne. Thanks for asking. There is a possibility of Huck going to a family in Labrador City. However, there has been so much interest in him these past few months, with nothing finalized, that I shall believe it when I see it actually happen.

And how is Life treating you these days, Jeanne? Saw your posting in the RIP MacNutt thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Working for supper tonight, but hey, I get supper." Matt, the doxies do the same thing, but they have to sing for their supper.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning from the sticky centre of Canada. It's not yet 8 a.m. and already my clothes are sticking to me - yikes!!

Today is a work day for me but this evening my young grandson is coming to sleep over and that's always fun.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Nice to see you drop in Bolor.
> 
> Sonal hasn't been in for awhile either unless I've missed a post.
> 
> Movie I was watching is over too and the phone is unplugged so I'm ready for some kip.


Morning all.

Ann I think Sonal must be on her vacation. If you recall she had asked in a thread she started, for ideas and places to visit for an extended vacation she was planning.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Good morning from the sticky centre of Canada. It's not yet 8 a.m. and already my clothes are sticking to me - yikes!!
> 
> 
> Take care, Margaret


You will probably have it tomorrow too, Margaret. We have the same thing here this morning.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> (And Don ... you said you did this for 40 years. I've only been doing it for 25 ... so does that mean I only have 15 more years of this and then I can buy a big motorhome and do it for fun?)


Elaine, I have been doing some calculations and have noticed that your business is doing much better than mine ever did.

This brings me to the conclusion you can buy a big motor home and start in just 10 more years.


----------



## Ena

Morning from Victoria harbour-side where it is also a sticky day. As Elaine says, may have to wear socks in the Birkenstocks all day today.

Don. Do you use a weather widget when you put temps up on weather thread? Have been looking for one that gives both C and F.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Thought I'd share a picture I took yesterday: 

Kootenay Pass Summit

That's just the little version. If anyone wants to bother with the full size (I'm warning you - 2.2 MB) - it's:
HERE


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Don. Do you use a weather widget when you put temps up on weather thread? Have been looking for one that gives both C and F.


Yes, I just switched to a new one today which you can download here:

http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/information/weatherbuglocalweather.html

You need Tiger as it runs in Dashboard and you can switch to C or F too!


----------



## Ena

Elaine. We do indeed live in a beautiful country. You choose great rest stops to photograph


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have been working for over 40 years, with only 5 1/2 months since I was 16 having no employment income of any kind coming in to me. When might I retire with a MH?


----------



## Ena

Don. Thanks for that link. Haven't upgraded yet so I'm stuck using two Yahoo widgets for now.


----------



## Ena

Is Don's financial planning desk open today? If there's an extra charge for weekend consultations put me down for an appointment for Monday morning please.


----------



## Beej

Ena said:


> Is Don's financial planning desk open today? If there's an extra charge for weekend consultations put me down for an appointment for Monday morning please.


I think you've completed the most important step in any Canadian's retirement plans: moving to Vancouver Island.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I have been working for over 40 years, with only 5 1/2 months since I was 16 having no employment income of any kind coming in to me. When might I retire with a MH?


If you keep breeding doxies that sell for those kind of prices, I predict five years or so!


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Is Don's financial planning desk open today? If there's an extra charge for weekend consultations put me down for an appointment for Monday morning please.


You're penciled in for Monday Ann, although I am very busy advising my readers early in the week.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Morning all. Thought I'd share a picture I took yesterday:
> 
> Kootenay Pass Summit
> 
> That's just the little version. If anyone wants to bother with the full size (I'm warning you - 2.2 MB) - it's:
> HERE


Nice shot Elaine, but man oh man is that big one BIG! Oh well you warned me.


----------



## Ena

Beej said:


> I think you've completed the most important step in any Canadian's retirement plans: moving to Vancouver Island.


You can say that again Beej. Count my blessings in one way that my marriage broke down here and not in Hudson, Bay Sask. 

Don't know current know divorce law, but at that time if one had children it was hard to leave the area where one is divorcing unless there was a very good reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think you've completed the most important step in any Canadian's retirement plans: moving to Vancouver Island." Beej, my wife wants to move to Victoria, BC. If we sold our house today, we could walk away with $200,000 after the remaining mortgage is paid off. We have nearly 3500 square feet now, but I don't think we could get something this size for anywhere near what I could afford in Victoria.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when all is said and done, for the price of what we paid for the original four doxies, and the cost of showing them and caring for them, added to the vet bills, we are about $10,000 in the hole so far. Thus, the more we raise the poorer we get.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I was amazed when I found out this tidbit of divorce law back in 1990. I became a single parent overnight when my wife left me, and our profoundly disabled daugher (age 7) and son (age 3) in order to "do her own thing". Even though we were abandoned, if I left more than 50km away from my home, I had to do so with her permission. However, since I had custody of the children, she could go to New Zealand and forget to tell me she was leaving. This never made sense to me.


----------



## winwintoo

When I was abandoned with two young children and no way to support us, a friend told me that the best revenge is living well.

As things have unfolded over the years, I got the better deal - no question about it.

And as it happens so did my kids as they are coming to understand more and more in these days of family turmoil. I'm only glad that I'm able to extricate myself from the distress. They, however have to hang in there for a bit longer.

It is still overcast and muggy here - had a shower, but needen't have bothered wasting a towel to dry off with  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> You're penciled in for Monday Ann, although I am very busy advising my readers early in the week.


Hmm. Pencils have erasers


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> As things have unfolded over the years, I got the better deal - no question about it.


Joke in my family about my getting a better deal: Threw him out and kept the cats :lmao:


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> As things have unfolded over the years, I got the better deal - no question about it.





Ena said:


> Joke in my family about my getting a better deal: Threw him out and kept the cats :lmao:


Wow, remind me never to get of the bad side of either one of you two!


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> "I think you've completed the most important step in any Canadian's retirement plans: moving to Vancouver Island." Beej, my wife wants to move to Victoria, BC. If we sold our house today, we could walk away with $200,000 after the remaining mortgage is paid off. We have nearly 3500 square feet now, but I don't think we could get something this size for anywhere near what I could afford in Victoria.


Think of all the energy you could conserve!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Margaret. Power to those who have survived being a single parent.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Think of all the energy you could conserve!" An excellent point, Beej. However, there is a little item called 7 doxies which complicates the issue.


----------



## Beej

Energy conservation isn't your #1...join the club. So, when I visit NL, I get to play?


----------



## Ena

Marc. Victoria is a city of dog lovers so no problem bringing doxies here 

( I know what you were getting at)


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Margaret. Power to those who have survived being a single parent.


In my case, my kids taught me more than I ever taught them - I don't think I could have done it if I had two different kids. 

Recently my younger son and I were having a discussion about kids and such and I realized he was paying me a compliment when he said "let's face it Maw, you weren't much of a mother, but we turned out pretty good."

The compliment was in the fact that he and his brother don't feel obligated to me, don't feel they need to pretend that I was the greatest mother on earth. We all know that growing up in my household was what it was and the fact that we all survived is what we value. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, energy conservation is MY #1 consideration, but not my wife's #1 consideration. I actually won an award for Energy Consciouness back in 1980. It was a federal initiative and I demonstrated how an average person could cut back drastically on their use of oil or electricity to heat/light their homes.

"So, when I visit NL, I get to play?" You may play with any and all of the doxies if you ever come this far east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, my wife wants a home that is large enough for us, but also for the doxies and it has to be on one level. Stairs are murder on a doxie's back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I would love that sort of response from my son. Someday he may realize what I did back then, in that I sacrificed my career to keep the family going, in that I taught and was at home for Shaina and Stephen. In the 4 1/2 years I was a single parent that was my major committment, over the "publish or perish" existence of a university professor. I am a full professor now, but I got to this point 7-10 years behind what other profs attain. Still, I have no regrets.


----------



## MLeh

Home again... Yay. Drove a wee bit under 3000 km in 6 days. And, as a added bonus, I get to flip my calender over to June. Ack! it's only Three Weeks, Four Days til the daughter's choir heads to Ottawa! Matt, Beej - time to organise a meet?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I would love that sort of response from my son. Someday he may realize what I did back then, in that I sacrificed my career to keep the family going, in that I taught and was at home for Shaina and Stephen. In the 4 1/2 years I was a single parent that was my major committment, over the "publish or perish" existence of a university professor. I am a full professor now, but I got to this point 7-10 years behind what other profs attain. Still, I have no regrets.


Marc, be patient, it will come. I find that the older the grandchildren get, the better parent I "was"   

I don't regret anything I ever did for my kids. I regret lots of other things though but can't unring that bell, so onward and upward as they say.

Just watched a pretty goofy movie that was shot here in Regina but styled as though it was New Jersey. Recognized some locations, but for the amount of time they disrupted traffic and such very little of Regina made it onto film.

Hope everyone had a good day, Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

I think we all feel that we could have or should have been a better parent. "if I had only done this or if I hadn't of done that" ................but WE are the only ones feeling that way for the most part, when in reality our kids have a lot of good qualities that through our fumbling we have managed to impart. Our sacrifices, tears and frustrations haven't been for naught. No child is perfect - no parent is perfect and we really need to stop beating our heads against the wall for whatever
hasn't come out the way we wanted it to. We all want the best for our kids cause we love them........but some of the things in life they will have to learn the way we did....the hard way. We have to learn to stop being so hard on ourselves.
Margaret .........you love your children and you did your best I am sure..........same as with me. My life and my children's have not been easy, that is a long story....but in the end, when I sit down and think about things........they are good kids after all.

I just noticed...........the beejicon is in my selectionbeejacon


----------



## Ena

Jeanne. Well put about what we go through as parents. Tough going at times when they make mistakes. Thank goodness those memories are outweighed by the good ones.

Hoping the weather is good tomorrow so I get out with a friend for a hike.


----------



## Beej

MLeh: Sounds good. I'll be out of town for a couple days but am in town for almost all of June.


----------



## SINC

Morning all on yet another fine day. Hope you are all enjoying your weekend. I will be away a couple of times in June, once for a MacNutt memorial gathering of ehMacers in Calgary and once to visit Dog River, Sask.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just here cleaning up all of the dishes from this morning's brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Dog River, Sask. got its name in that it was the furthest north that the great dachshund migration got in North America. Long before the Europeans came, vast herds of dachshunds roamed freely from the panhandle of Texas to Dog River, Sask. They mingled freely with the North American Bison, and were honored by the various tribes of North American native peoples.


----------



## Beej

I thought it was because some guy there drowned a bunch of dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, that drowning took place at Dog River, Ontario.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> I thought it was because some guy there drowned a bunch of dogs.


Close, but no cigar. Actually there is no river in the town and folks there always thought the town was a "bit of a dog to have no river", which was later shortened to simply "Dog River".


----------



## Dr.G.

Close, Don, but still no cigar. The French trappers who were the first Europeans to see the great dachshund migration spoke of the "dog review" (I am not sure how to write this in French, but the lone fur trapper who spoke only English mistook the pronunciation of the French term "review" as meaning "river"). Dachshunds chose Sask. because of the flatness of the terrain. It is hard to see very far ahead on hilly ground when you are only 8 inches tall. It is a beautiful part of Sask. from what I have been told.


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> I thought it was because some guy there drowned a bunch of dogs.


Beej is absolutely correct according to wikipedia

It's worth noting that after the doxies mingled with the buffalo for a while, they got tired of being trampled by the small-brained bison, and used their badger hunting abilities to their own advantage and created vast underground networks of burrows. As time went on, they got tired of the work required to dig the tunnels so big to accomodate themselves, so they evolved into a smaller version of themselves, now known as the Richardson ground squirrel - or more commonly referred to as gophers or &*%^&%^*&$^ gophers (depending if you're a farmer or not)

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I am a bit surprised that you would use "Corner Gas" as a source of historical information, over the Encyclopedia Britannic http://www.britannica.com and the classic work on the French fur trade in western Canada, "The Explorations West of Quebec", but Jacques Jinglestars. This classic book was used by Lewis and Clark in their expedition from 1804-06 http://www.britannica.com/ebc/article-9370128?query=Lewis and Clark&ct=


----------



## Dr.G.

Movie star and cultural icon Marilyn Monroe would have celebrated her 80th birthday this week. Thus, we are having free birthday cake all week in celebration of this event.


----------



## Beej

I thought Corner Gas was a period-piece based on actual events. And yes, it was my source. Is there actually a Dog River Saskatchewan? If so, is the local RCMP officer that cute blond?


----------



## Ena

Nobody can sing Happy Birthday like she could. There must be a clip around somewhere of her singing it for Jack Kennedy.

I knew I should have got good weather insurance from Lloyds for my holidays. I think it's Lloyds of London who will insure nearly anything. Raining today.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Nobody can sing Happy Birthday like she could. There must be a clip around somewhere of her singing it for Jack Kennedy.


Just happen to have it Ann:

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/HappyBirthdayMr.President.mp3

By the way, if you wish to download it, press "Option" then click. (It is in iTunes format.)


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I am a bit surprised that you would use "Corner Gas" as a source of historical information, over the Encyclopedia Britannic http://www.britannica.com and the classic work on the French fur trade in western Canada, "The Explorations West of Quebec", but Jacques Jinglestars. This classic book was used by Lewis and Clark in their expedition from 1804-06 http://www.britannica.com/ebc/article-9370128?query=Lewis and Clark&ct=


Maybe some of you more ejecated folks can splain to me how Lewis and Clark got all the credit when clearly they couldn't find the way until they hired other white guys who already knew the way. Shouldn't those other white guys get the credit - if it's necessary to give credit to white guys at all. Seems to me that ALL the white guys found their way by asking the first people who were already there - why not give them credit?

They keep telling us we can learn from history, but history is all made up so what do we learn?

Yikes what brought that on?

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Got the clip Don. Txs 


"They keep telling us we can learn from history, but history is all made up so what do we learn?"
Margaret. Maybe Oscar Wilde was correct when he said: History is merely gossip.


----------



## RevMatt

Afternoon, all. Don, is there any piece of musically miscellania you don't have, or know how to find?  Hope everyone is having a good day. Only one service this morning, due to Anniversary Sunday, so I didn't have quite the rush getting out. 'course, the special occasion made the preacher go way over time, so I almost didn't get home in time for my wife to get off to work. That was nearly a bad thing.


----------



## Carex

Happy drizzly sunday everyone. Hope all is well in this wonderful corner of the virtual world


----------



## RevMatt

Oh! I meant to say - my different schedule this morning meant I got a whole 30 minutes of Michael Enright, during which he talked with some authours about Trudeau, and the startling things he believed in as a youth. The really important bit, though, was something that Beej would love. Guess what book changed his thinking?


----------



## Ena

All the better for seeing you here again Carex


----------



## Beej

Little Thomas Tank Engine?

I hope it isn't Rand...that would point to a little much of the 'me too' populism.

What's the answer RM? Quick, before you get what your avatar is day-dreaming about!


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> Little Thomas Tank Engine?
> 
> I hope it isn't Rand...that would point to a little much of the 'me too' populism.
> 
> What's the answer RM? Quick, before you get what your avatar is day-dreaming about!


Hehe. No beer for me, much work to be done. But it is Adam Smith! The invisible hand, and all that economic nonsense. beejacon


----------



## Beej

Oh bloody hell. When is that Trudeau book coming out in English?

By the way: Adam Smith was a moralist/philosopher. He's just really well known for founding modern economics, which may be quite different from what he envisioned. I've ordered Wealth of Nations and look forward to reading the whole thing instead of snippets and pieces about it. Maybe I'll lend the good book to you when I'm done. beejacon


----------



## Beej

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_smith

....
Two of the most famous and oft-quoted passages in The Wealth of Nations are:

It is not from the benevolence of the butcher, the brewer, or the baker that we expect our dinner, but from their regard to their own interest. We address ourselves, not to their humanity but to their self-love, and never talk to them of our own necessities but of their advantages.

As every individual, therefore, endeavours as much as he can both to employ his capital in the support of domestic industry, and so to direct that industry that its produce may be of the greatest value; every individual necessarily labours to render the annual value of society as great as he can. He generally, indeed, neither intends to promote the public interest, nor knows how much he is promoting it. By preferring the support of domestic to that of foreign industry, he intends only his own security; and by directing that industry in such a manner as its produce may be of the greatest value, he intends only his own gain, and he is in this, as in many other cases, led by an invisible hand to promote an end which was no part of his intention. Nor is it always the worse for the society that it was no part of it. By pursuing his own interest he frequently promotes that of society more effectually than when he really intends to promote it. I have never known much good done by those who affected to trade for the public good. It is an affectation, indeed, not very common among merchants, and very few words need be employed in dissuading them from it.


----------



## RevMatt

The interview was on because it has just been released in English. Trudeau: Son of Quebec, Father of Canada, or some such thing.

Yup, that's it. Brief blurb here, search for trudeau.

I already have one book by an economist on my shelf, and it is fantastic. The Good Society by Galbraith. Have your read it? It should be mandatory for all High School students. Hell, it should be mandatory reading in order to get your driver's licence renewed.


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_smith
> 
> ....
> Two of the most famous and oft-quoted passages in The Wealth of Nations are:
> 
> It is not from the benevolence of the butcher, the brewer, or the baker that we expect our dinner, but from their regard to their own interest. We address ourselves, not to their humanity but to their self-love, and never talk to them of our own necessities but of their advantages.
> 
> As every individual, therefore, endeavours as much as he can both to employ his capital in the support of domestic industry, and so to direct that industry that its produce may be of the greatest value; every individual necessarily labours to render the annual value of society as great as he can. He generally, indeed, neither intends to promote the public interest, nor knows how much he is promoting it. By preferring the support of domestic to that of foreign industry, he intends only his own security; and by directing that industry in such a manner as its produce may be of the greatest value, he intends only his own gain, and he is in this, as in many other cases, led by an invisible hand to promote an end which was no part of his intention. Nor is it always the worse for the society that it was no part of it. By pursuing his own interest he frequently promotes that of society more effectually than when he really intends to promote it. I have never known much good done by those who affected to trade for the public good. It is an affectation, indeed, not very common among merchants, and very few words need be employed in dissuading them from it.


Beej, if that's what you call "light reading" it's no wonder you get to lounge around in your boxers   

I have a fairly good grasp of written English, but my eyes stumbled over the first line and by the third, they were screaming in pain!

But I'm glad somebody understands that stuff.

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Thanks for that highly disturbing reminder of why I stand opposed to the basis of the modern economy. Anywho, I would like to read it at some point. At this moment, my "to be read for work" pile is about 30cm high, and my "to be read for fun" pile is about 2/3rds more again. So don't lend me the book just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Carex.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I heard the entire interview and found it fascinating. I must read this book in English.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> The interview was on because it has just been released in English. Trudeau: Son of Quebec, Father of Canada, or some such thing.


I'll have to mosey on down to the bookstore. Tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, on November 4, 1804, Lewis and Clark hire French-Canadian fur-trader Toussaint Charbonneau and his Shoshone wife, Sacagawea, to act as interpreters on the journey ahead. On August 12, 1805, Lewis finds the headwaters of the Missouri River, then crosses the Continental Divide and Lemhi Pass to discover that there is no Northwest Passage. On September 9, 1805, the group camp near today's Missoula, Montana at a spot they name Dachshund's Rest while they prepare for the Bitterroot Range of the Rocky Mountains crossing to come. They were amazed at the huge number of dachshunds that continued their migration north to Dog River, Sask.

http://www.nationalgeographic.com/lewisandclark/


----------



## Ena

Matt. I caught the interview too. Often miss the show with work schedule.

Being born in the UK of Scottish parents draws me to know the history of where I came from. "How the Scots Invented the Modern World" is a book I have read recently. There is a whole chapter on Adam Smith. 

I used to live near where AS was born and remember it well.


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> Beej, if that's what you call "light reading" it's no wonder you get to lounge around in your boxers


Not at all. That's why I still haven't read the beast!  

Walden, half-read, is still on my bookshelf. That is quite heavy reading.


----------



## Bolor

Welcome back Carex!!!:clap: 
It looks as tho' you and I wandered away for a bit. Glad to see you back.

With all this talk of child rearing from a single mom's perspective makes me glad that there were two of us in our family. You very quickly realize the enormity of the task and I think in hindsight appreciate it even more. My hat is off to all of you that had to do it and survive:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

It is amazing how Trudeau grew into his liberal roots. Luckily for Canada, he abandoned his views about separation, anti-semitism, fascism, etc, behind him when he entered federal politics.


----------



## Beej

Not the only Great Canadian with some baggage. Maybe taking some wrong paths in life has a lot to do with being more convinced and passionate about new paths.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I think that we all have "baggage" from our early lives. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Beej

I hope so, otherwise, what could have been learned?


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome home, Carex.


The door is always open.


----------



## SINC

I have a lot. Are we gonna make rolls?

Oh, wait, you said baggage, not cabbage. I get so easily confused.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I hope so, otherwise, what could have been learned?" Very true, Beej.


----------



## SINC

Still 21 with a nice cool breeze this evening. Cranked open all the windows and am going to watch Sgt. Bilko on the movie channel tonight. Hope I don't doze off during the movie, but I will record it just in case.


----------



## Ena

Got outside this afternoon with a friend despite the 'iffy' weather. Pleasant seat at a sidewalk cafe after a walk along a beach. Kept the talk of Canadian politics to a minimum. It is Sunday after all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I recall watching Sgt.Bilko with Phil Silvers on TV as a boy. Great show.


----------



## SINC

I too still watch the Phil Silvers version when I can find it, but the movie tonight is with Dan Akroyd and Steve Martin. They are usually good for a laugh, but we shall see.


----------



## Ena

Hope nobody is allergic to the peonies I left on the tables at Chez Marc tonight. Thought it a cheerful start to a Monday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Ann, I am alergic to the peonies, but since I have them growing in my own garden, let one and all see and experience their beauty this morning. Merci.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. Terrible night for sleeping around here. The morning is saved by the new to us toys that arrived last night. I am currently arguing with my daughter about her need to eat (she want's to play) 
Anywho, another beautiful day in the nation's capital. Hope you all enjoy your days. And peonies are wonderful. I don't think we shall have any this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, new toys are always a treat for everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Well, Steve Martin isn't Phil Silvers, but he made a decent attempt at the character Sgt. Bilko, right down to the voice enunciation imitation. I realized about three quarters of the way through that I had somehow seen the last bits, so I begged off and did a bit of writing.


----------



## Cameo

stupid pc's. Can't get anything done cause the one program is screwed up
and they are trying to fix it remotely. On someone elses computer but not able
to really do anything. AAARRRGH! And I cannot stay tonight as it is the final night
of the season for the first year of the photography club we formed and there are things to do before I go.

The way of the Doxie ...............where was that mantra????


----------



## RevMatt

"My legs are short, but I am mighty. Both lover and fighter, I hold the key to all situations"

That, I believe, is the mantra. Simply repeat until you believe it.


----------



## Dr.G.

"My legs are short, but I am mighty. Both lover and fighter, I hold the key to all situations". A fine mantra, Matt.

Jeanne, for this sort of situation, a "Way of the Doxie" mantra might go something like this -- "Serenity needs tranquility ....... tranquility needs inner peace ....... inner peace needs enlightenment ........ enlightenment comes from knowing both the tears and laughter that come from loving a doxie."


----------



## Ena

Jeanne. Do hope your day went surprisingly better after you posted. 

Getting myself collected for going back to work tomorrow, including ironing my white pants.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Jeanne. Do hope your day went surprisingly better after you posted.
> 
> Getting myself collected for going back to work tomorrow, including ironing my white pants.


Ironing? Where is Margaret when you need her? She now knows this neat new joke about women and ironing. Don't you Margaret?


----------



## winwintoo

I saw Ann's post and quickly ran away from the computer before I said something embarrassing to her and now there you are Don   

We had a pretty nasty thunder storm this afternoon for a few minutes - even had me unplugging all my high-priced gear - but it passed quickly and now it's windy and looks cold out there.

I managed to plow through a pile of work today and now I get to go and see if I can sort out an old iMac for my niece XX) I was sure I had seen the last of that thing a couple of years ago. I'm sure most of the problem is that it's got bits and pieces of OS X on it along with OS9 and my sister refused to let me switch it over and now I'm sure my neice will be even more stubborn. The current problem is that they've installed French drivers for the printer DUH and can't seem to get rid of them.

Why wasn't I born beautiful instead of smart?

Sigh.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> Why wasn't I born beautiful instead of smart?


Cute picture. Not sure what you're getting at.

Of course, being born with both is an absolute curse. beejacon


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Cute picture. Not sure what you're getting at.
> 
> Of course, being born with both is an absolute curse. beejacon


All I can say is that having met the Beej in person, he has no worries in this department, has he RevMatt?


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> Cute picture. Not sure what you're getting at.
> 
> Of course, being born with both is an absolute curse. beejacon


If I had been born beautiful instead of smart, I wouldn't be called upon to fix the computers of people who are too lazy to RTFM and figure it out for themselves. I get real snarly when they call and say they've been at it for 4 hours and expect me to fix it right now - a normal person would quit after 20 minutes, but no they keep at it until they're in a rage and then I'm supposed to drop everything and ride to the rescue.

Now I'm getting all upset, calm down Margaret, deep breaths........

Margaret


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> All I can say is that having met the Beej in person, he has no worries in this department, has he RevMatt?


I will have my revenge, after I take over the world. Consider yourself on 'the list'. Of course, being a bachelor slob, it's not likely that the list will ever be found. Still, you are on it. beejacon


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> I saw Ann's post and quickly ran away from the computer before I said something embarrassing to her and now there you are Don



OK, I found the joke but I don't get it. Sheltered upbringing you see. 

Should have known I took vacation at the wrong time. Friend phoned to warn 
me that there is Norwalk virus in the building


----------



## Dr.G.

Just checked the score of the Edmonton game. Looks like my non-TV watching is paying off. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. These early mornings are killing me. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Go help Jeanne find a smile or two to light up her part of Canada. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, and thanks again for your non efforts in aiding an Oilers win.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> OK, I found the joke but I don't get it. Sheltered upbringing you see.
> 
> Should have known I took vacation at the wrong time. Friend phoned to warn
> me that there is Norwalk virus in the building


Yuck - that's not fun to go back to work for.

Don't worry about the "joke" - it has to do with ironing being woman's work. It wasnt' that funny really.

Well, I got back from my computer adventure and I'll have to make another run. I didn't find the right drivers either for this silly printer and there is no internet there, so will take care of that tomorrow.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> Don't worry about the "joke" - it has to do with ironing being woman's work. It wasnt' that funny really.



Was kidding about not getting the joke


----------



## Cameo

Well, day did improve - they didn't get the problem fixed but I was able to use the computer and finish what I needed to.

Our last meeting went very well and we received a lot of praise for our club. Still some work to do over the summer but not quite so hectic.

Matt- good mantra - will have to remember that, I like yours too Marc.

take care and night all

Jeanne


----------



## SINC

Night Jeanne et all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning everyone. It's not even 8Am here in St.John's and it is nearly 14C. Strange weather........... Fresh tea and coffee for any and all who desire a quick or tranquil start to their morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bug humbar. Now the Oilers won't sweep their way into the Stanley Cup. Still, I did predict them to win in 7. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, et al. Thanks for the fresh coffee as I needed one this morning. Since I will be away from June 15 to 20, I am trying to write three columns this week to have a couple "in the can" so I can enjoy my time away.


----------



## Beej

Good morning all, and happy evil-day. beejacon


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Good morning all, and happy evil-day. beejacon


Definition required please.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Definition required please.


6-6-6


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> 6-6-6


I know it's sick, but what specifically makes this day evil?

Oh Wait, those were sixes. OK I know it's six, but what specifically makes this day evil?


----------



## winwintoo

If a day was going to be evil it would have been yesterday. We had a pretty quick thunder storm in the afternoon with a couple of really loud crashes. Turns out a motel on Albert St. got hit - that poor motel was just recently re-opened after previous storm damage and some poor smuck had just opened a restaurant in there yesterday morning - of course the restaurant took most of the hit. Now _that's _evil.

Today on the other hand is a beautiful day. Bright sun, not a cloud in the sky.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Found my name tag, glasses and car keys so I'm off to work. 

Be calm, be brave and watch for the signs


----------



## SINC

Oh, now I get it. It's the date, 06/06/06.! Took me a while.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Didn't have time to check in from home this morning, but since the marriage debate thread is more than a little relevant work-wise, I thought I could justify stopping by. And while here, I would be remiss not to say hi to everyone in the Shang, now, wouldn't I? 

Entertaining day yesterday. Had lots of work, got signed up for a drug trial, last gymnastics class for my daughter. My wife and I had crunched some numbers Sunday night, and worked out that the upside of the current overemployment in our house is that we will make more than enough to pay off the debt we have accumulated in the last 5 years. Normally, we live within our means, but with very limited capabilities for "surprises". With our bad luck, those events add up. So it will be wonderful to not only get that cleared away, but to be able to get slightly ahead. So, we celebrated our anniversary with a meal of sushi, our favourite food, even though it is obscenely priced here.

Later last night, realised that it wasn't our Anniversary. Today is. (yes, evil day. ignore that  It is also D-day). As you may have guessed, we don't make a big deal out of our anniversary 

Anywho, working muchly this morning. Very important and moving discussion with Jim Loney (of the Christian Peacemakers Team, the guy who was kidnapped in Iraq) on The Current this morning. Has me in a pensive mood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Matt. My wife and I did the same sort of number crunching. Our line of credit is gone and now we set sights upon the mortgage. Five more years and the house is OURS.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Happy Anniversary, Matt. Living within your means is always a good thing. 

(Probably one of the highest causes of marital discord is NOT doing that. and probably one of the reasons my husband and I don't often have disagreements. We're both cheap.)

(and I bet it really irritates you when we have our geek meets out here at 'All you can eat Sushi for $10' places, eh?)


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> and I bet it really irritates you when we have our geek meets out here at 'All you can eat Sushi for $10' places, eh?)


All depends on whether or not you like raw fish. Since I can't stand the stuff, it doesn't bother me one little bit.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> and I bet it really irritates you when we have our geek meets out here at 'All you can eat Sushi for $10' places, eh?)


ONE of our rolls last night was 8.50. AND we had to lecture the chef on how to make one of the others. Heck, no, we don't miss the all you can eat at all, at all. tptptptp  Actually, one of the biggest irritants here, is that when you go to the restaurant, you have to pay for a cup of tea. All that money for the food, and they begrudge you a pot of tea (standard inclusion in Vancouver, for those who don't know).
On the other hand, this was very good sushi.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> All depends on whether or not you like raw fish. Since I can't stand the stuff, it doesn't bother me one little bit.


I don't like the raw stuff either, but this place you can get tempura, and and rice bowls with teriaki chicken, etc., so it works out for all of us. (We have a few real Sushi fiends in our geek group.)

But I'm firmly of the belief that you eat seafood when you are near the ocean, and beef when you're in Alberta. Haven't figured out what's good to eat in the rest of the country, especially Ontario... but I DO know you don't order Nachos in North Battleford, Saskatchewan.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> But I'm firmly of the belief that you eat seafood when you are near the ocean, and beef when you're in Alberta. Haven't figured out what's good to eat in the rest of the country, especially Ontario... but I DO know you don't order Nachos in North Battleford, Saskatchewan.


If you don't like their nachos, you ought to try their rubber Lobster!


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> If you don't like their nachos, you ought to try their rubber Lobster!


I'll leave that to you. I did have a very nice Buffalo burger in Raymond, Alberta once though. Perhaps I'll write a book about what to eat, where, in Western Canada:



> Cheesesticks at the PetroCanada in Rock Creek - still warm from the oven ... but you have to go early in the morning because they're usually sold out by 10 am. Icecream at DeDutchman in Sicamous. Fresh beef jerky at the Esso station in Malakwa ... etc., etc.,


Perhaps I'll have a chapter on best rest stops too. (Chase Creek, etc.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if you like lobster, come to St.John's. The season is at its height right now.


----------



## Theseus

Dr.G. said:


> Don, if you like lobster, come to St.John's. The season is at its height right now.


I can't wait -- I've been lusting for fresh lobster for at least a year now!


----------



## Cameo

Thesus - welcome. I haven't had lobster in years, though I love it.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I had some lobster last week. The two we had were huge. I did not grow up eating lobster (they are not considered Kosher, even though I did not grow up in a Kosher home), but my wife knows what to do. So, we had, as they say here in NL, a real "skoff" and a "feed of lobster".


----------



## Sonal

Hello from sunny Vancouver! 

I've been away for a while, but now that I am on vacation I have time to breathe again, so what better place to take in a breath of fresh air than with some friends? 

Hope everyone is well. The next round is on me.


----------



## Beej

Welcome back. How's the vacation?


----------



## SINC

Hi Sonal, you have been missed. It is nice to see your lily logo once again. Pull up a chair and tell us about your travels.


----------



## Ena

Ann waves madly across the strait to Sonal. Hope that you are enjoying your stay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Sonal. A round of herbal tea is on me.


----------



## RevMatt

Good to see you again, Sonal! Hope the Wet Coast isn't living up to it's name 

I learned something just now. PMs on ehmac can't be longer than 5000 characters.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I learned something just now. PMs on ehmac can't be longer than 5000 characters." As well, "A journey of a thousand miles begins with but a single step". (Chairman Mao). Also, "When you don't know where you are going, any road will take you there." (my grandfather).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Sun is expected for tomorrow morning and the doxies rise at dawn. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Glad to see you in better spirits today. "The Way of the Doxie" is helpful for those who seek serenity.


----------



## SINC

Down early tonight, eh Marc. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Ena

Yes, new solar lights all came on tucked in at ground level in flower beds so I can go to bed now. 
I didn't really stay up later to see if my new 'toys' were working if that was what you were thinking  
Mind how you go for Tuesday


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all from foggy St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we could use some of those solar lights if they will bring some sunshine. Thick fog greeted us all this morning.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, just popped in to grab a quick cup of coffee before going back to work on the final edit and filing, which I do every Wednesday. 

Later . . .


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone.


----------



## SINC

My newspaper day's work is finished. Now I can grab a muffin and kick back until it is time to peddle spindles. Get to read the morning papers now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the spindle peddler. Sounds like a character in "Fiddler on the Roof".


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all. Another lovely morning on the westcoast.

Beej & Matt - you may want to duck. That thunderbolt headed towards Ottawa from the westcoast is aimed at the travel agent who has managed to screw up our choir accomodations quite royally. 
It's hard to soar with the eagles when you have to work with a bunch of turkeys ...


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Another few busy days gone by (both at home and at work) once again keeping me from the Shang. I was really hoping when June rolled around my life would return to somewhat more normal.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> the travel agent who has managed to screw up our choir accomodations quite royally


You mean it's not my imagination that some people are incompetent?

I've been lead to believe that I'm just too demanding   

Good morning,

Sunny today, hope it's warmer than yesterday. Another busy work day.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Welcome back Sonal. While you're on vacation how about enjoying it a little extra for all of us that still have to work, but could really use a vacation?


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's hard to soar with the eagles when you have to work with a bunch of turkeys ..." Elaine, I see you are reading "The Way of the Doxie". Kudos.

"But they that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; they shall walk, and not faint." Isaiah 40:31


----------



## bhil

Trust me Margaret, there are lots of incompetent out there. For some reason I always seem to get stuck dealing with them.

And don't get your hopes up for the weather. The forecast for the next few days is cold and wet.


----------



## SINC

We have the cool wet weather here today, so it is headed your way Sean.

Ram across and interesting line the other day and thought the Rev might get a chuckle out of it:

Jim Baker and Jimmy Swaggert have written an impressive new book. It's called "Ministers Do More Than Lay People."


----------



## Dr.G.

"And don't get your hopes up for the weather. The forecast for the next few days is cold and wet." 

Sean, as it is written in "The Way of the Doxie", "Hope is the last refuge for those who have lost their faith in their ability to follow a self-selected path. Still, even a stopped clock is right twice a day."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Jim Baker and Jimmy Swaggert have written an impressive new book. It's called "Ministers Do More Than Lay People." " Sad, but all too true, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

On 18 April 1999, professional hockey star Wayne Gretzky played his final NHL game in New York. In tribute to the retiring superstar, the two singers of the Canadian and American anthems altered the words of their respective songs. The final words of the Canadian National Anthem (normally "O Canada, we stand on guard for thee") became "O Canada, we're going to miss Wayne Gretzky." The second to last line of "The Star-Spangled Banner" (normally "O'er the land of the free") was changed to "O'er the land of Wayne Gretzky."


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> "Ministers Do More Than Lay People."


*snerk*

That's going to be my double entendre of the day, I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

SAN FRANCISCO: CBS.com -- "Jason Schmidt matched a 102-year-old club record with 16 strikeouts Tuesday night, fanning his final three batters to escape a ninth-inning jam and preserve San Francisco's 2-1 victory over the Florida Marlins.

Schmidt (6-2) finished with a seven-hitter for his 20th career complete game and third this season. He tied the franchise record for strikeouts set by Hall of Famer Christy Mathewson on Oct. 3, 1904, against the Cardinals. Back then, the Giants played in New York."

In honor of this historic event in Giant's history, the next 16 customers at the Cafe Chez Marc shall receive free tea and/or coffee for the next 16 days.


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> "Ministers Do More Than Lay People."


:yikes: That kinda talk can get a guy fired!  Good line. 

OK, back out into the sunshine. Housework day. Elaine, have you had the agent fired yet? I know you will before it's over...


----------



## RevMatt

Must be a nice day everywhere, no one appears to be at their computers . 'twas a very fruitful day here, with much accomplished. Nice thing about my weekend on a Wednesday is that unlike Saturday, stores aren't crowded. So when you need 6 nuts for a project (yes. nuts.), it only takes a couple of minutes at the hardware store.

Good day, and now time off is over, and I'm off to have supper with a bunch of church ladies soonish. Bringing my daughter along, though, so no one will be paying attention to me.

Cool and rainy tomorrow. Thanks, Maritimes


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Elaine, have you had the agent fired yet? I know you will before it's over...


You KNOW I only have to have them fired if they're grossly incompetent but too stupid to care. Most of them quit or have nervous breakdowns long before then. But if you see a woman walking around Ottawa, twitching nervously, and muttering about 'choirs' and 'Canada Day', you've probably got her.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Cool and rainy tomorrow. Thanks, Maritimes". Matt, we have had cooler and wetter weather than the Maritimes here in NL. We, however, are NOT part of the Canadian Maritime provinces, but rather, part of the four Canadian Atlantic Provinces. Keep in mind that we could always send locust (which we don't have) or hail (which we have once every decade) your way. Or, I could send you six doxies to go along with your six nuts. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> You KNOW I only have to have them fired if they're grossly incompetent but too stupid to care. Most of them quit or have nervous breakdowns long before then. But if you see a woman walking around Ottawa, twitching nervously, and muttering about 'choirs' and 'Canada Day', you've probably got her.


Elaine, you would love this story.

My son lived near a Safeway store. I went to buy groceries and while in the store, I thought I would call and see if he was home, no answer, so I wanted to see if he was at work but couldn't remember the number. I asked one of the Safeway clerks - a lady that I'd seen working there for years - she was not having a good day, but she gamely dug out the phone book and began to wildly flip pages almost tearing them out of the book in her haste to find the number for me. I watched her in stunned silence.

Finally after several minutes, she flung the book at me and said, "you'll have to find it yourself."

All I could say was, "ok"

I hadn't told her whose number I wanted.

She no longer works at that Safeway store.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, it is the damn "beeps" of the scanners that are driving them crazy. Scan......beep.......scan........beep......scan............


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, as they say in Nunavut "Iqqanaijaaqajjaagunniiqtutit", which roughly translates as "you won't have any work anymore."


----------



## Beej

Home at last. Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, it is the damn "beeps" of the scanners that are driving them crazy. Scan......beep.......scan........beep......scan............


Whaddid you say?? I can't hear you!   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you should try the Zen Doxie path to serenity and enlightenment.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Elaine, you would love this story.
> 
> <scan/beep, scan/beep ... insanity>
> 
> Margaret


You're right, Margaret - I did like that story.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, you should try the Zen Doxie path to serenity and enlightenment.


Boy I needed it today. Something had me all discombobulated, but then I found this story about someone who was about to be scammed out of a MacBook Pro and by the time I finished reading it, I was laughing so hard I felt better. 

Glad you liked the story Elaine. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Safely home. No tourists jaywalking or crossing the road without looking were injured. My driving record stands unblemished again today. It's certainly not a relaxing trip home after work when one lives in a tourist mecca.


----------



## SINC

Ah, Stella time, eh Beej?


----------



## Beej

Yep, my true love.


----------



## MLeh

Ena said:


> Safely home. No tourists jaywalking or crossing the road without looking were injured. My driving record stands unblemished again today. It's certainly not a relaxing trip home after work when one lives in a tourist mecca.


You and me both Ann. We refer to it as the 'magic tourist protective forcefield'. I think they think it comes into effect when they put on the loud shorts & goofy tshirts. (ie: I can't die - I'm on vacation.) And the herd instinct (more noticable in Banff, it must be said) where a group of people can DEFINITELY stop a car instantly with their collective force field.

*sigh*


----------



## RevMatt

Sucks living somewhere nice, doesn't it 

Marc, I remember well the lecture about how N-L is not a part of the Maritimes, although I still disagree  I am told, however, that this storm which shall soon be here is not from you, but from further south. So I did correctly employ the term.

Home. I did get a beer with the church ladies, and a steak that I would have called well done, but apparently passes for rare. It wasn't shoe leather, at least. My daughter was charming and wonderful, so I superfluous in any case. Now on to paper work. Enjoy your evenings, all!


----------



## Dr.G.

That's OK, Matt. Someone should send us some sun, however. I like the fog but the doxies hate it, especially the low lying fog that makes it difficult for me to see them running about.............and certainly the fog that makes it difficult for them to see their own paws only 8 inches away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe I shall call it a day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I have adopted a bit of your strategy in that I quit watching the Oilers game at the end of the second period. I sure did not help them by observing the first two.


----------



## Ena

Sympathies to all you Oilers fans.


----------



## SINC

Sometimes ya win, sometimes ya lose a whole bunch!


----------



## Sonal

It's nice to be welcomed by friends, even when you do a post and run.

Vancouver has not been living up to its reputation as the Wet Coast. It's been sunny and gorgeous here. This city is way too pretty. I have one more day here, then I'm in Victoria for day visiting a friend, and then I bring this trip south of the border.

Will post pictures when I get the chance.


----------



## SINC

Sonal,since you are the only Shang member even close to Salt Spring Island, would you do us a favour when in Victoria and toss a small stone in the ocean towards SSI in honour of our dearly departed friend Gerry MacNutt? His memorial service is this coming Saturday. I got the idea for this from Marc, who asked PosterBoy to place a pebble on his grave site which is an old Jewish tradition, but alas PB cannot attend.

Since no one we know can be at the service, this would make us all a tiny part of Gerry's farewell.

Thanks Sonal and enjoy your trip to the south.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is also a tradition that I did when I hitch hiked out to California. I took a pebble from the beach at Coney Island in Brooklyn, and tossed it into the Pacific just outside of Long Beach, California. It's not a Jewish tradition, but it is meaningful. It would be a fitting memory to our friend, Gerry MacNutt. Shalom.


----------



## Ena

Gerry MacNutt obituary in Victoria paper this morning with picture.

http://tinyurl.com/joccr

I'm working on Saturday so I can't make it to SSI.


----------



## Dr.G.

On Sat., I shall throw in a nice smooth beach rock into the Atlantic in memory of Gerry. If the fluttering of a butterfly's wings in Japan influences the weather here in NL, my throwing of this rock shall cause ripples to wash up on to the shores of SSI. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the URL, Ann. I did not initially recognize MacNutt. Still, he shall be missed.


----------



## SINC

Good morning and thanks for the link Ann. I started another thread to alert members to this opportunity to sign the guest book and leave a message which I have already done. I felt it might get more attention than the stickie as those who have already posted there might not revisit the RIP thread.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.


----------



## bhil

Morning all.

Ann, Thanks for the link. Somehow MacNutt's picture didn't quite seem like I expected him to look.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Ann, Thanks for the link. Somehow MacNutt's picture didn't quite seem like I expected him to look.


But then again Sean, you probably did not know what to expect when we took a peek at each other on iChat either!


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning from the office. Going to see DaVinci Code this aft. Don't want to, but since I am leading a study on it tomorrow night, I guess I should


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I felt the same way. I think the pic of Gerry with the long hair was what I was expecting. Still, we are what we are in the final analysis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, if you have read the book, I would be interested in knowing if the book was better than the movie. Merci.


----------



## winwintoo

Marc and Matt - I read the book - wasn't that impressed with Dan Brown's writing style, but the story was OK. Then I got the Audiobook and listened to that - the text translated very well into audio - I didn't listen to the stuff at the end though.

Then I saw the movie and realized that either I wasn't paying attention during the first two exposures, or the movie was a real departure, so I listened again after seeing the movie and found that the movie is very true to the book except in a few places that would have extended the movie without moving the plot along and one other spot that I won't tell you about.

This time I kept listening through the screenwriters interview and a talk that Dan Brown gave somewhere - not directly about the book, but his take on the broader subject matter. He also spoke a bit about all the "code debunkers" that have come forward.

I think I'll listen again just to make sure I haven't missed anything else.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Good morning from the office. Going to see DaVinci Code this aft. Don't want to, but since I am leading a study on it tomorrow night, I guess I should


Matt: the most important thing to remember is that this is a work of fiction


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> Matt: the most important thing to remember is that this is a work of fiction


I know. It also looks like it will be less bothersome than Mel Gibson's piece of trash.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, Mel Gibson's movie actually scared me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie rap

http://www.dogduty.us/poop_doggy_dog.swf


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> But then again Sean, you probably did not know what to expect when we took a peek at each other on iChat either!


Don, I knew pretty much exactly what to expect when I saw you on iChat because unfortunately I have seen the infamous bikini picutre.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Matt, if you have read the book, I would be interested in knowing if the book was better than the movie. Merci.


I have both read the book and seen the movie, and I found the book to be better, but then again isn't that the case with any book that's been made into a movie? Like Margaret said, the movie is very true to the book, which I found took away a little from the movie as well, as I knew exactly what was going to happen.

I did find however that all of the locations and characters in the movie looked exactly what I expected them too from having read the book, with the exception of Tom Hanks. He is a good actor and did a great job, but he isn't quite what I had pictured Robert Langdon looking like.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Don, I knew pretty much exactly what to expect when I saw you on iChat because unfortunately I have seen the infamous *bikini* picutre.


Sean, Matt has enough on his plate today. He has to sit through Da Vinci Code and figure out how to explain it and now you've brought up the *bikini* again. 

You know how Matt gets when we mention that *bikini*. Something about that *bikini* picture just sets him on edge and he can't get that *bikini* out of his mind.

I sure hope Sinc doesn't go and post that *bikini*[/B] picture again and ruin Matt's day because having the image of that *bikini* in his mind while he's trying to make notes in the dark about Da Vinci Code will just frustrate him and most likely tomorrow his church ladies will be hearing about *bikinis* instead of the Mona Lisa.

    

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

What the hay?

Can't you put both *bold and color* in a reply?


----------



## winwintoo

It *worked* that time.


----------



## RevMatt

I presume that colour code was meant to be red? 

Marc, I have not yet read the book, although I will do so as soon as I rise to the top of the library waiting list. Or, if I like the movie, I will buy the book. Time to go. Movie is in 30 minutes. (it is SO NICE to live in the city!)

edit - Marc, cute rap. I think. Reminds me of why I prefer cats


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I sure hope Sinc doesn't go and post that *bikini*[/B] picture again and ruin Matt's day
> 
> 
> Margaret


Wouldn't think of it Margaret!


----------



## Beej

NYPD's finest?


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> NYPD's finest?


Yep.

New Years Party Devil!


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - you're the greatest - I get the biggest chuckle out of some of your posts!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, thanks for the DaVCode critique.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, the problem was that they did not use all doxies in this rap gig.


----------



## Dr.G.

"New Years Party Devil!" Those costumes set us all back to the 20th century.


----------



## Ena

Having had another viewing of the bikini picture I see that the vitiligo is getting worse. Don't worry, there is a cream for it. Most important thing is to cover exposed skin.


----------



## Sonal

Checking in, and I'd be honoured to throw a pebble in the ocean towards Salt Spring Island for MacNutt.


----------



## SINC

Thank you Sonal. I believe it is fitting that your avatar of a lily will represent us when you toss that pebble. It reflects peace and the beauty of life.

MacNutt will be proud it is you who pays tribute for The Shang.


----------



## Ena

Sonal. If I'm not mistaken you'll be in sight of SSI on the ferry. 

Best I could do was think of Gerry and speak about him to a friend when I was looking out over the water toward SSI from the tip of Vancouver Island (Saanich peninsula) near where the ferries dock last weekend. His name came up when we were discussing the internet and the friendships that come about.

Happy trails to you for the remainder of your trip.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Sonal. If I'm not mistaken you'll be in sight of SSI on the ferry.
> 
> Best I could do was think of Gerry and speak about him to a friend when I was looking out over the water toward SSI from the tip of Vancouver Island (Saanich peninsula) near where the ferries dock last weekend. His name came up when we were discussing the internet and the friendships that come about.
> 
> Happy trails to you for the remainder of your trip.


The "best you could do" was yet another fitting tribute to MacNutt.

Well done Ann and thank you.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Checking in, and I'd be honoured to throw a pebble in the ocean towards Salt Spring Island for MacNutt.


Sonal,

Would you be so kind to do this for me as well? (Toss a pebble?)


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. Tea and Coffee are being served with fresh baked goods.


----------



## Beej

Good morning MP.


----------



## bhil

Morning all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, love the fresh baked stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got back from Cape Spear, which is the furthest easterly point in North America. I tossed a fine beach stone into the Atlantic in honor of our good friend, Gerry MacNutt. Hopefully, the ripples it created will someday wash up upon the shore of SSI. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I could send you a picture of Cape Spear if you want to post it on your site for all to see?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I could send you a picture of Cape Spear if you want to post it on your site for all to see?


Sure Marc, send it along and I will post it.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all


----------



## winwintoo

Someone on another thread alerted me to a new FREE service where you can upload a picture, they give you a URL so that you can post it on forums and such like this:









If this works, I'll explain more.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Morning all


Jeanne, I have been meaning to ask you, why is your signature is so big?

Here is how it appears on my screen:


----------



## SINC

Here is Marc's picture of Cape Spear. I tweaked it in Photoshop to enhance it just a bit.


----------



## MLeh

'morning all.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Jeanne, I have been meaning to ask you, why is your signature is so big?
> 
> Here is how it appears on my screen:


Put on your other glasses Don. It doesn't look like that for me.

Some funny things are happening lately, maybe they were right and the evil day wasn't really on 666 at all. Maybe it's today?

I hear the animals gathering 2 by 2 in the park across the street. I'm in the storage room looking for that rubber boat that I'm sure is in there somewhere. I found the hip waders and rubber vest, so I should be ok. If that water gets up to my living-room window though, I don't know what I'll do - I can't swim.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Put on your other glasses Don. It doesn't look like that for me.
> 
> Some funny things are happening lately, maybe they were right and the evil day wasn't really on 666 at all. Maybe it's today?
> Take care, Margaret


I dunno Margaret, as you can see, the rest of the type is normal and of average size. The same thing happens on Macaholic's signature.

Go figure.


----------



## winwintoo

Deeply weird. I wonder if anyone else is having the problem. Maybe time for a post at ehmac feedback?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

That is weird - I checked it and to me it seems the same size as the text above. The word Persistance is bold but.............


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don, for posting the pic. To give everyone some perspective, if you look at the Cape Spear pic, there is a small boat in the bottom center of the picture. It is a Canadian Coast Guard ship. I shall send Don a pic of this, taken from the same spot atop Signal Hill. The ship is passing through the "narrows of the St.John's harbor", past Fort Amherst, which was built in 1940 to protect the convoys docked in our harbor and going to England with supplies.


----------



## bhil

To me Jeanne's signature looks smaller than normal, not bigger. It also appears to be in a different font, maybe it has somethign to do with that different font?


----------



## Dr.G.

It looks quite big to me. Maybe it is caused by the fact that those who hold Jeanne in high esteem see it quite large, and those who hold her in esteem see it in a normal size? Luckily, no one dislikes Jeanne, so we all see something.


----------



## Cameo

It is "comic sans" font at size 2. Which is the same as this size only
this font is Verdana. Soooooooooo, I dunno.


----------



## SINC

Now it's getting really weird. Look how this post came through:


----------



## SINC

AHA! I reset Safari, then logged back in and now it is back to normal and looks like this, only slightly larger like it used to be:










Strange indeed, isn't it?


----------



## SINC

Here is the boat to which Marc referred:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. NL may not have a great many people, but the one this we have a great deal of is rugged coastline.


----------



## Ena

A good Friday afternoon all.

Went topless for the trip home from work today as it wasn't raining for a change. Thanks Sonal


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> A good Friday afternoon all.
> 
> Went topless for the trip home from work today as it wasn't raining for a change. Thanks Sonal


Whoa, I won't even touch that remark with my eleven foot pole!


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Whoa, I won't even touch that remark with my eleven foot pole!


eleven foot? Ouch. beejacon


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> eleven foot? Ouch. beejacon


Yep, it's the one I keep handy for touching things that I wouldn't touch with my 10 foot pole!


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Yep, it's the one I keep handy for touching things that I wouldn't touch with my 10 foot pole!


Maybe it's about time you consolidated your pole collection.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Maybe it's about time you consolidated your pole collection.


Really?

All 21 feet of it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, ask Don about his broom collection.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, ask Don about his broom collection.


No way Marc. We can't talk about you-know-what given the Oilers precarious position right now.


----------



## Beej

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/06/09/cat-bear.html

Wolvies, doxies, meh. I welcome our new feline rulers.


----------



## Cameo

Here kitty kitty........

I have to keep my cat out of my bedroom window. I have a cowbird who has a nest in the big pine and I want to be able to take pictures of the babies......it is in such a perfect location for me to stick a lens out the window. She is trying the nest out right now so I have to be careful not to let her think it isn't safe. Should be very interesting to watch and photo the developments.


----------



## Ena

We had a cat when my daughter was in her teens who we came to rely on to check out her boyfriends. If the cat didn't like someone she would raise her hackles and hiss. She was usually correct on her assessment. Family joke now. 

Green feet day for the dog as I cut the grass tonight. 

Time I was off for the night. Miles to go tomorrow with another day at work.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Ena

Morning from the damp coast with 100% humidity. Clothes I'm wearing feel like they would if they came out of the dryer a bit too soon.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Usual beautiful morning here. Quiet too. Listening to the birds tweet in the back yard. 

The construction won't start for another 1/2 hour. They've been clearing some property up past our house for another subdivision so all day all we get is trucks going by. We live on a bit of a grade, so the truck engines are roaring as they go up the hill, and the jake brakes make even more noise as they go down. When my husband and I went for our usual walk at noon yesterday I had to shout at him to be heard over the noise of the skill saw cutting, the trucks hauling and the hammers hammering. What did I say? "Nice quiet neighbourhood we live in, eh?"


----------



## sammy

Good morning all. Today we are having 7 of my son's friends over for a "survivor party". I'v got obstacle courses, and ropes and lock boxes and ... to set up. We never did attempt to keep 8 nine year olds over night before. ooo-wee this is going to wear us out. Last night we got the tiki torches ready, the firewood is all cut for the fire pit, the video camera is ready, I even have the survivor theme song set to loop. Should be fun. We had planned on having chacolate covered bugs for an eating challenge, but my son gags on salad, so I didn't want to tempt fate. I'll let you knowhow it turns out.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I awoke and thought I was in St. John's this morning with the amount of fog we have. Fog is a very rare occurrence here in Alberta.

Good luck with your son's party sammy.


----------



## MLeh

sammy said:


> Good morning all. Today we are having 7 of my son's friends over for a "survivor party". I'v got obstacle courses, and ropes and lock boxes and ... to set up. We never did attempt to keep 8 nine year olds over night before. ooo-wee this is going to wear us out. Last night we got the tiki torches ready, the firewood is all cut for the fire pit, the video camera is ready, I even have the survivor theme song set to loop. Should be fun. We had planned on having chacolate covered bugs for an eating challenge, but my son gags on salad, so I didn't want to tempt fate. I'll let you knowhow it turns out.


Sammy: I don't know ... the idea of 8 nine year old boys, especially overnight, is just scary to me. Especially hyped up on chocolate covered ... whatevers! 

But the video camera should provide good blackmail fodder for when they all get to be dating age.


----------



## winwintoo

sammy said:


> Good morning all. Today we are having 7 of my son's friends over for a "survivor party". I'v got obstacle courses, and ropes and lock boxes and ... to set up. We never did attempt to keep 8 nine year olds over night before. ooo-wee this is going to wear us out. Last night we got the tiki torches ready, the firewood is all cut for the fire pit, the video camera is ready, I even have the survivor theme song set to loop. Should be fun. We had planned on having chacolate covered bugs for an eating challenge, but my son gags on salad, so I didn't want to tempt fate. I'll let you knowhow it turns out.


Sounds like fun Sammy. My son was a finnicky eater too and then he visited Thailand last year and........










Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

I think I threw up a little.

Thanks winwin.


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> I think I threw up a little.
> 
> Thanks winwin.


I keep forgetting that not everybody wakes up as early as I do - sorry Beej, you're probably just crawling out of bed   

He just smiled when I asked him if he really went through with it. XX) 

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Best you stay away from these then Beej, as they have a disclaimer that reads:

Sorry, barf bag not included.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0001K9KNW/002-5334301-2009645?v=glance&n=3370831


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Don, no fog here this morning or afternoon............but with a westerly breeze and 15C, there are no icebergs either. I still can't figure out why they have not come our way for the past few years.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Best you stay away from these then Beej, as they have a disclaimer that reads:
> 
> Sorry, barf bag not included.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0001K9KNW/002-5334301-2009645?v=glance&n=3370831


That's fine. Heck, people eating dog doesn't affect me. beejacon 

But the visual is what clinches it. Bug in a wrapper -- ok. Bug in a mouth -- er, excuse me, where's the bathroom.


----------



## Cameo

I was having tummy troubles earlier................now I think I am going to throw up for sure.........:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## winwintoo

Oh no, I didn't mean to drive everyone away!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Queasy people I see here today. Anything I can do to help?  

Mail server at ISP kept asking for my password and it rejected it every time I tried. Phoned tech support and got through right away. That's got to be a first. Was using the wrong password, realized when I was talking to the guy. Too darn many passwords for stuff nowadays. Geesh. We had a laugh so was nice to get a good natured guy.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Queasy people I see here today. Anything I can do to help?
> 
> Mail server at ISP kept asking for my password and it rejected it every time I tried. Phoned tech support and got through right away. That's got to be a first. Was using the wrong password, realized when I was talking to the guy. Too darn many passwords for stuff nowadays. Geesh. We had a laugh so was nice to get a good natured guy.


Ann, If you are the only person using your Mac, why not set it to enter the password automatically in Mail prefs? Makers things a whole lot easier for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.hotdogblog.com/modules/xcgal/thumbnails.php?album=5

Check out some pics of Casey, Huck, Gus, Rosie, Rootie and Daisy.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Ann, If you are the only person using your Mac, why not set it to enter the password automatically in Mail prefs? Makers things a whole lot easier for me.


I do have Mail set up that way but every now and again Shaw ISP gets ornery.


----------



## Ena

Marc. Great to see your dogs again. Their noses are so unique.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, they have the classic doxie snout. I have added a few more of the pups as little puppies.


----------



## Ena

Marc. It finally came to me who doxie snouts reminds me of... Jimmy Durante. In a nice way 
Darn humidity is affecting my head.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Marc. It finally came to me who doxie snouts reminds me of... Jimmy Durante. In a nice way
> Darn humidity is affecting my head.


Who could forget?


----------



## Dr.G.

As JD once said, "The nose knows".


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, JD's nose is small compared to the doxies snouts now. When they were pups, they were stubby. Check out the pics of Rosie, Huck and Casey as pups to see what I mean. When they were first born, they looked like Rottweillers.

http://www.hotdogblog.com/modules/xcgal/thumbnails.php?album=5


----------



## Dr.G.

Don has suggested that I go to bed now. So, not wanting to upset him on this foggy Sunday morning here in St.John's, I shall bid him and all of you a fine goodnight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don has suggested that I go to bed now. So, not wanting to upset him on this foggy Sunday morning here in St.John's, I shall bid him and all of you a fine goodnight. Paix, mes amis.


Well, you did babble on about doxies in the hockey thread. That translates into needing sleep, does it not?


----------



## Dr.G.

"babble on"???? Ye of little faith. Go up into the tower and be grateful for "The Way of the Doxie". Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Beej

Speaking of doxies, I saw that cute long-haired doxie in my building again. It was attached to a very cute long-haired person. :heybaby:


----------



## SINC

Attention winwintoo and bhil

Change of plans. I will now leave here next Thursday June 15th and due to the totally depressing condition of Sask secondary highways, I refuse to run my new MH down them to go via Swift Current to Dog River through northern Sask.

Result is that I will drive to Saskatoon and overnight there Thursday, then on to Dog River Friday morning, but could stop in Regina around 11:00 a.m. - noon on Friday. I plan on stopping at that shopping centre just south of the ring road on the east side of Albert St. Not sure what it is called but there is drug store, grocery store and a Shell gas station nearby.

Any chance either of you would have time to say hello for an hour or so over a quick tea, coffee, (yuk) beer (YES!) or whatever in the MH in the parking lot before I depart for points south? (I have to buy fresh bread, buns etc. as there is no grocery store in Dog River and that is the only place I can think of to do so without going out to the Superstore area on Victoria east.)

Lemme know if you have a better plan.


----------



## winwintoo

Morning Don, I was wondering about the sad state of our roads and your MH - I haven't been out on the roads so I don't know if it's media hype of reality, but not worth taking a chance on. 

I'm up for coffee. Do you mean south of the ring road at the north end of Regina? Things have changed here so much in the past year, it's hard to keep track and I'm a klutz when it comes to directions so maybe we'll call on Sean to mark an X on the map for us and then I can find you.

When you're coming in from Saskatoon, there's a new overpass by Ipsco and if you got of the highway there, it would bring you in to a clutch of new shopping - Home Depot, SuperStore, WalMart etc. - I'll scout that out to make sure it will work for you, then you could just zip onto Lewvan drive and head south and meet up with the highway again and cut out the whole eastern half of the Ring Road.

I'll go for a drive and let you know for sure.

It's still raining here. Will it ever stop?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Yes Margaret, I meant at the north end of the city, but if there is a new Superstore there now, that lot would do just fine.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning all, Yes Margaret, I meant at the north end of the city, but if there is a new Superstore there now, that lot would do just fine.


OK, I'll scout it out and make sure it will work. I haunt the east end, and rarely go north, but it's time I took a trip up there.

Now, if it's Sean's EDO and he can sneak away, it would be good if we could meet him too.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I see there was a long lineup outside the Cafe Chez Marc this morning. Everyone was anxious for brunch. They all came and left like a flock of locust. Now all that is left is cleaning up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, it is not uncommon for people to buy dogs that look like them. I saw all sorts with similar looking dogs at the past few dog shows. The one odd looking site was a 300 pound biker-type, with huge motorcycle boots, walking a Norwich Terrier around the ring. Quite the site.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I see there was a long lineup outside the Cafe Chez Marc this morning. Everyone was anxious for brunch. They all came and left like a flock of locust. Now all that is left is cleaning up.


Marc, don't get started on the locusts again. We just got everyone's tummys calmed down after yesterday's fiasco with my poorly thought out post of my son's Thailand experience.

I'm going to grab a sticky bun and run off to work - lots piling up here.

Later, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, not too many sticky buns left, but I saved a few of the finer pasteries for our regulars, like yourself.


----------



## Ena

Any coffee left? I suppose it's a good thing that people walk home when the bars close here but I wish they'd be a bit quieter when discussing their evening out.

What fun. More ehMacers meeting soon.


----------



## Beej

A little bit of a dreary Sunday here, but I'm finally watching Doctor Zhivago. I just got to the intermission and so far so good, comrades.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, you know that we keep the best food and drink in the back room, with the sign "Doxie's Retreat" on the door. Admission is free to the regulars, so enjoy yourself any hour of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, good for you. Dr.Z., along with Casablance and The Way We Were, is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## SINC

And who could forget James Stewart in "Harvey".


----------



## winwintoo

I've been listening to an unabridged recording of The Maletese Falcon and I see it's also on Turner Classic Movies this afternoon, but I never liked it as a movie.

Now Casablanca - I'm sure I've watched it 100+ times and never tire of it. I had it on VHS and then got a remastered DVD and when I'm having a tough day, it usually goes in the player and gives me a lift.

I haven't seen Dr. Z for a long time. I remember reading the book and couldn't get past the first 30 pages until I met a Russian woman the year I lived in Toronto who explained Russian names to me - then it was easier - and a very good read.

Is there any coffee left. This rainy dreary weather has me sleeping half the time and I need something to wake me up.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, James Stewart was at his best in "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington" and "It's a Wonderful Life".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, James Stewart was at his best in "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington" and "It's a Wonderful Life".


I have always enjoyed his acting and in particular, the westerns, Marc.


----------



## Ena

Mention of Doctor Z reminded me that I haven't read Anna Karenina in awhile. In it there is a wonderful description of wheat fields. Reading it always takes me back to standing in a prairie field of wheat and how it is so beautiful as an open space.


----------



## SINC

I know what you mean Ann. I loved them as a kid, especially "getting lost" amid the wheat. Ah, memories:


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, poor Anna Karenina, doomed by Tolstoy for a Hamlet-like inner conflict that eventually drives her to suicide. Not sure if I have the courage to throw myself in front of a moving train. Such is Life in a Tolstoy novel.


----------



## SINC

Time to kick back and watch a movie. Still raining as it has been all day here.

Maybe check in later on . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Beej

Morning and happy (ugh) Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, "ugh Monday"??? Is this a new Druid holiday? If so, Happy ugh Monday to you as well.  Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, it is not ever 930AM and it is already 18C in my backyard. This is very atypical weather for us here in St.John's. 7 years ago it was 0C on this day. However, still no icebergs.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, "ugh Monday"??? Is this a new Druid holiday? If so, Happy ugh Monday to you as well. Paix, mon ami.


:lmao: :lmao: 

Actually it's Garfieldian.


----------



## SINC

Good morning you two jokers, et all.

Another gloomy day here in the west.


----------



## winwintoo

I think Dr. G's icebergs have been hovering over Regina the past few days. It started out sunny at 5 this morning, but by 6, the clouds have taken over again.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning all. A busy few days coming up as I will be locked in a room with 2 of the news guys training them all day long everyday until Thursday.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Attention winwintoo and bhil
> 
> Change of plans. I will now leave here next Thursday June 15th and due to the totally depressing condition of Sask secondary highways, I refuse to run my new MH down them to go via Swift Current to Dog River through northern Sask.
> 
> Result is that I will drive to Saskatoon and overnight there Thursday, then on to Dog River Friday morning, but could stop in Regina around 11:00 a.m. - noon on Friday. I plan on stopping at that shopping centre just south of the ring road on the east side of Albert St. Not sure what it is called but there is drug store, grocery store and a Shell gas station nearby.
> 
> Any chance either of you would have time to say hello for an hour or so over a quick tea, coffee, (yuk) beer (YES!) or whatever in the MH in the parking lot before I depart for points south? (I have to buy fresh bread, buns etc. as there is no grocery store in Dog River and that is the only place I can think of to do so without going out to the Superstore area on Victoria east.)
> 
> Lemme know if you have a better plan.


As Margaret mentioned, there is a SuperStore on the north side of the city now. If you are coming down from Saskatoon, take the Pasqua St Exit into the city (if I remember correctly it is the first exit into city). As you come up to Rochdale Blvd (the first set of lights) SuperStore is on the right. When you need to leave, you can follow Pasqua straight down throught the city to Ring Road where it is just a short hop over to the highway going south again.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> OK, I'll scout it out and make sure it will work. I haunt the east end, and rarely go north, but it's time I took a trip up there.
> 
> Now, if it's Sean's EDO and he can sneak away, it would be good if we could meet him too.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I'm not an employee so I don't get EDO's. However, I am a contractor and can take off whatever time I need, I just don't get paid. So, I am up for a trip up to the north end of the city for a quick visit with Don, I just have to remember to bring my truck to work on Friday so I hava a way to get there.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> As Margaret mentioned, there is a SuperStore on the north side of the city now. If you are coming down from Saskatoon, take the Pasqua St Exit into the city (if I remember correctly it is the first exit into city). As you come up to Rochdale Blvd (the first set of lights) SuperStore is on the right. When you need to leave, you can follow Pasqua straight down throught the city to Ring Road where it is just a short hop over to the highway going south again.


Sean, I am familiar with the Pasqua Street exit and it is the first one as you come into the city and that is a good spot to meet. I can run the gen and put on a quick pot of coffee too. I see it turns into Lewvan Drive and although I forgot the name of it, I know the road as I have picked up people at the airport many times and I see from the map it goes right by the airport, so that will take me back out easily.

From there, I just hang a left onto highway 1 and then a right onto highway 6 to head south again.

Do you have a cell phone? If so, I will PM you my cell number in case we miss each other or something goes amiss on the way down from Saskatoon (hopefully no mechanical troubles at only 7,000 km  ) and I could advise you of my exact arrival time.


----------



## bhil

Don, I PM'd you my cell phone number. Don't worry about making coffee for me, I don't drink the stuff. I'm not sure about Margaret though.


----------



## SINC

Even better, I'll make sure I have a few cold drinks on board then, and no, not beer, I am driving!


----------



## winwintoo

Morning, Sean, glad you can make it. I'm right downtown and can give you a ride if you forget your truck. I have a cell phone too, and will PM you later Don, I'm in the middle of some big woking stuff right now.

Take Care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

All quiet on my corner of the western front as tree pruner hasn't shown up with the extremely noisy chipper. 

If anyone is looking for a new business venture there's a shortage of porta-potties in Alberta with all the construction. The things that make it into the news. Funny old world sometimes.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Big kafuffle with the daughter's choir over the past week or so which is making life ... interesting. A flurry of emails over the weekend. We'll still be in Ottawa, but have no idea what uniforms they'll be wearing for their performances.

And Ann ... I'm working on three projects right now, in the multi-million dollar range, iinvolving building wastewater treatment plants for temporary housing sites at construction sites in Fort McMurray. The actual porta-potties are the least of their issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I shall send Don a picture of the only iceberg that was ever spotted in Sask. It was what is called a "camel back" iceberg, because of the "humps".


----------



## SINC

Marc, this young chap is standing on the only type of ice berg I have ever seen in Saskatchewan


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I sent you the pic of Margaret's iceberg. She should know since she is living there now.


----------



## SINC

It is not here yet Marc, but the only other thing I can think of is the pile of white salt at the Chaplin chemical plant on the Trans Canada highway midway between Moose Jaw and Swift Current.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I sent the pics once again. CBC was all over the story about how an iceberg from Greenland made it to Sask.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I sent the pics once again. CBC was all over the story about how an iceberg from Greenland made it to Sask.


And this time it arrived:


----------



## Dr.G.

Imagine those on the praries seeing one of those floating on by as they tried to farm their lands???

Thanks for posting this pic, Don.


----------



## Beej

Still, not so bad as the pirates on the river Saskatchewan.

.....
And it's a heave (ho!) hi (ho!), coming down the plains
Stealing wheat and barley and all the other grains
And it's a ho (hey!) hi (hey!), farmers bar yer doors
When you see the Jolly Roger on Regina's mighty shores
.....


----------



## MLeh

You're a Worms fan, Beej? (The thought of the trip to Ottawa is just getting scarier and scarier)


----------



## Beej

I only know about the one song. Maybe there are others of theirs I like. Perhaps the choir can do a cover of the song?


----------



## MLeh

No, the choir won't do a cover ... although all their music IS supposed to be Canadian ... And AW certainly qualify on that account.

My daughter does a pretty good 'Carrot Juice is Murder' though.


----------



## sammy

To update you on the survivor weekend, my wife and I did survive, but we are really questioning our sense (or lack) of judgement. Eight nine year olds, otherwise known as a pack of wolves waiting to see which parent shows the first sign of weakness. All in all things turned out very well. The boys all asked if we were going to do it again next year. We didn't actually answer that. At about midnight when they finally dozed off, I planned my revenge on the gang. I took all their swimming trunks down to the laundry tub, gave them a little soak, layed them out flat in a plastic bag and slipped them in the freezer overnight. In the morning when they wanted to swim again, I said "Sure!" and peeled off each pair of shorts and handed them to the boys. A lot of bow-legged boys Sunday morning.beejacon


----------



## SINC

sammy said:


> A lot of bow-legged boys Sunday morning.beejacon


Ah, now sammy, that was just plain cruel! :clap: YES!


----------



## winwintoo

sammy said:


> To update you on the survivor weekend, my wife and I did survive, but we are really questioning our sense (or lack) of judgement. Eight nine year olds, otherwise known as a pack of wolves waiting to see which parent shows the first sign of weakness. All in all things turned out very well. The boys all asked if we were going to do it again next year. We didn't actually answer that. At about midnight when they finally dozed off, I planned my revenge on the gang. I took all their swimming trunks down to the laundry tub, gave them a little soak, layed them out flat in a plastic bag and slipped them in the freezer overnight. In the morning when they wanted to swim again, I said "Sure!" and peeled off each pair of shorts and handed them to the boys. A lot of bow-legged boys Sunday morning.beejacon


Sammy that sounds like child abuse   

Marc and Don, I've never seen an iceberg like that here in Saskatchewan - but it sure felt like there could be one the past few days. Today at least it wasn't raining.

I'm finally home. What a slave driver my son is. Had me working at his place today so I couldn't slack off   

He's going to Alaska for a week so I'll get my revenge. When he gets back, that horrible big chair that I've been trying to get rid of is going to be sitting in his living-room.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, I am desperately trying to bring warmth and sunshine with me on Friday!


----------



## winwintoo

Looking forward to it Don!

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc and Don, I've never seen an iceberg like that here in Saskatchewan." Margaret, in all seriousness, there has not been an iceberg sighting since 1690, when Henry Kelsey saw one when he travelled up the Saskatchewan River in hopes of establishing a fur trade with the Athabaskan and Algonquian indigenous tribes. He is the same Henry Kelsey who first described the great dachshund migration on the praries. This account lead to Samuel Hearne coming to Saskatchewan and setting up Cumberland House in 1774 for the Hudson's Bay Company. Sadly, the popularity of dachshund fur in Europe lead to the near extinction of these great herds of dachshunds, that once freely roamed the praries, and numbered in the millions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and tea, along with an assortment of freshly baked goodies, are now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, have been up early trying to write a column for the issue of Friday June 23 so I don't have to worry about pounding one out on my return from Regina and Dog River. It is tough to do when trying to project oneself 10 days into the future.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. We survived our first full day of potty training our daughter yesterday, and by we I mean my wife since I was at work most of the day. My wife was pretty stressed by the end of yesterday so hopefully things go better today.


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> You're a Worms fan, Beej? (The thought of the trip to Ottawa is just getting scarier and scarier)


Who are the Worms? I know the song as a Captain Tractor song.


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> Who are the Worms? I know the song as a Captain Tractor song.


Arrogant Worms. Worms' Dirtpile

Read their blog.

They'll be playing in Moose Jaw in July. Go see them. You'll probably hear classics like 'Canada is Really Big', and Rocks and Trees (and Water).

(We sing 'Rocks and Trees' when we take random visitors from the UK for drives along the Sea to Sky highway. And 'Our mountains ... are really pointy' (from Canada is Really Big) when we're in the Rocky Mountains. It's fun.)

And maybe The Happy Happy Birthday Song, which we sing instead of the traditional one around here on birthdays.

At the last Arrogant Worms concert in Sechelt my daughter bought a CD which she had to get autographed which then got sent to Saudi Arabia. Ah, the power of the internet.


----------



## Beej

bhil said:


> Who are the Worms? I know the song as a Captain Tractor song.


I forgot that. Is there another version? The one I know is the Captain Tractor one.


----------



## winwintoo

I won't be spending any money on tickets to see the Worms, the Stones are coming here Thanksgiving weekend - that's what I'm talking about :clap: :clap: 

Sean have you and Don firmed up your meeting plans? Want to let me know?

I went down to the lobby this morning to wait for the maildeliveryperson and was told by one of the men sitting there that I wasn't welcome to join them  so if you guys want to exclude me too, that's fine with me, but be forwarned, there's something messed up with my meds and it won't be pretty.

I'm trying to be funny, but sorry, today it's a struggle.

I called the drugstore and they didn't change anything, I didn't start or stop anything, but all of a sudden, something is very wrong.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Strange. Did they provide any reason?


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, we still love you here in The Shang. I send you some spare tickets that Mick J sent me for the Sask. concert. He is a lover of dachshunds. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Sean have you and Don firmed up your meeting plans? Want to let me know?
> 
> I went down to the lobby this morning to wait for the maildeliveryperson and was told by one of the men sitting there that I wasn't welcome to join them  so if you guys want to exclude me too, that's fine with me, but be forwarned, there's something messed up with my meds and it won't be pretty.
> 
> I'm trying to be funny, but sorry, today it's a struggle.Take care, Margaret


Not to worry Margaret, you are more than welcome to join us, matter of fact I look forward to it. 

The plan is for me to call Sean when I know my ETA for the Superstore lot on Pasqua Street. If you PM me your cell phone number, I will call you too. I will try and call when I am about a half hour out. Should be around noon by my best guess.


----------



## Ena

G'day all. Students at work again today doing a practicuum so I feel like I talked non-stop all day. Might need more than one cup of tea.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> G'day all. Students at work again today doing a practicuum so I feel like I talked non-stop all day. Might need more than one cup of tea.


Perhaps a wee drop of Bailey's in the tea might assist the come down?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Perhaps a wee drop of Bailey's in the tea might assist the come down?


Mmmm! Even better would be a dram of Laphroaig or Abelour. No ice or water. Then again being Scottish I'm too frugal to buy it


----------



## MLeh

Gave the husband a nice bottle of Glenmorangie for his birthday yesterday, Ann. You're welcome to paddle over for a wee nip. ('though, personally, I prefer ameretto in my tea, and the only thing needed with good whiskey is a glass, and even that is optional)


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> Strange. Did they provide any reason?


No, they didn't give a reason - maybe it's something in the water   

Dr. G - thanks for the Stones tickets. I'm pretty sure I won't be able to afford them myself. The concert is not a sure thing yet, but they're saying it will be in Taylor Field - the football stadium - and I think there is a new jumbotron screen there that should make it interesting as long as the icebergs stay away.

I sent a PM to you Don. See you Friday - remember it's rubber side down.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the tickets are for a private box and some back stage passes, along with a talk after the concert in his hotel suite with Mick J about doxies. You do know various things about dachshunds I hope????


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I sent a PM to you Don. See you Friday - remember it's rubber side down.
> 
> Margaret


Got it thanks. Cruise control at 90 kph. Slow and steady gets the job done and saves on fuel too.


----------



## Dr.G.

"... remember it's rubber side down". That is like my neighbor reminding me when I was putting a bit of sod in my garden, "Hey, city boy, remember, green side up."


----------



## Ena

Elaine. Ta for the offer. Today I'd be snoring after one or two sips and I don't think you really want to hear how loud I can get. 
Trust me on this. (heavy sigh)


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, pound for pound, NOTHING snores louder than a dachshund. I had a neighbor wonder what the strange sound coming from my backyard was the other day. It was the sound of 7 doxies sleeping in the hot sun..........all snoring. Gus has gone to Labrador, and Huck is bound for Nova Scotia on the 23rd of June. So, it will be a bit quieter this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

There are interesting parallels of animal sayings. For example, in both English and French you can be sick as a dog (malade comme un chien), slow as a turtle (lent comme une tortue) and stubborn as a mule (têtu comme un âne).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MLeh

Don: In addition to 'keep the rubber side down', I have other sage words of wisdom: In Saskatchewan, you can tell when you leave the road - the ride gets smoother.


----------



## Ena

Don. I'll add to your travel tips by saying to watch out for the Grid Road Cops  ...the 'translation' of the French abbreviation for RCMP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Tea and coffee are now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Cameo

winwintoo said:


> I won't be spending any money on tickets to see the Worms, the Stones are coming here Thanksgiving weekend - that's what I'm talking about :clap: :clap:
> 
> Sean have you and Don firmed up your meeting plans? Want to let me know?
> 
> I went down to the lobby this morning to wait for the maildeliveryperson and was told by one of the men sitting there that I wasn't welcome to join them  so if you guys want to exclude me too, that's fine with me, but be forwarned, there's something messed up with my meds and it won't be pretty.
> 
> I'm trying to be funny, but sorry, today it's a struggle.
> 
> I called the drugstore and they didn't change anything, I didn't start or stop anything, but all of a sudden, something is very wrong.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Don't worry about those jerks Margaret we all love you here. About your meds,
what about calling the doctor? I know I hate doing that but you
know your body best and if there is something wrong then catch
it now.

Our club may be out for the summer - but the work doesn't stop. I have
to get one more picture ready for display still at the KPL - my own fault for leaving the adjustments too long, thinking I have lots of time - I have a merger with an orchid and a fancy shelf - need to shove the shelf over to the right a bit. UUGH!
I need to get this done and the picture sized to 11x14, matted and framed.

We are here if you need us Margaret - but you already know that.

Marc, we are going to miss Huck, what a cutie.

Don, drive safely and have fun.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Have been working on the final edit for the column and that is now done and gone. Pays to get up and at 'em by 5:00.

And yes Cameo, I will drive carefully. Today I will spend shopping for groceries to feed three of us for a week. Then lunch out in Spruce Grove with a former co-worker who has our Big Valley Jamboree tickets ready for pickup. Promises to be a great show again this year.

Yesterday I had the motor home out to fill the propane and water tanks, dump the holding tanks and give it a bit of a wash. Wouldn't want Sean and Margaret to think I wasn't a tidy housekeeper, even the one on wheels.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Don: In addition to 'keep the rubber side down', I have other sage words of wisdom: In Saskatchewan, you can tell when you leave the road - the ride gets smoother.


Ouch!

But sadly, you're probably right. We have more roads per capita than any other province - that's not hard to figure - and a lot of it was thin-membraned years ago. Then somebody got the bright idea to close all the rail lines, close all the elevators, and truck the grain over those same thin-membraned roads. Shouldn't have taken a genius - heck even I foresaw what would happen - but now we're living with the result. 

I think my "problem" yesterday might have been related to a migrane - I started to get the "aura" later in the afternoon and took some aspirins and started to feel better.

I will make a doctor appointment today though.

And I've put those usually kind, cheerful, gents out of my mind. They were probably teasing me, but sometimes I don't get it.

And last but not least - I'm so glad you are all here. I love you all too and knowing you're here makes life go smoother.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning all.

Margaret, when you come across people like that who obviously don't know their @$$ from a hole in the ground, just do what I do, ignore them and do whatever you feel like.


----------



## bhil

I would like to argue about the state of the roads in Saskatchewan, but true be told they are worse than the jokes make them out to be. Earlier this spring I had to make a trip to Foam Lake on an emergency data recovery run, and I spent so much time swerving on the road you would have thought I was running an obstacle course.


----------



## winwintoo

But on the plus side, our roads are all flat and run in straight lines. If you're lost, just keep headed in the direction you're going and sooner or later you'll come to a bigger road that actually has a sign on it   

If you don't know your directions, the shelter belt is usually around the northwest corner of the farmyard.

If you're really lost, follow that grain semi - if he's going fast he's loaded and going to town. If he's going slow, he's empty and going to pick up - slower when empty to save wear and tear on his equipment - loaded, everything is more stable and the potholes don't have such a devastating effect.

My son just called from Minneapolis - he's on his way to Alaska with the two younger kids - and it never occured to him to take along the address where he'll be staying. Must run in the family, I did the same thing a couple of years ago and the immigration agent had quite a laugh at my expense.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Jeanne, Huck shall be missed. He is like a little teddy bear. Still, it is better for him, in that he is not demanding and does not get the attention that he craves. He will miss us, I am sure, but all the others in his litter have thrived once they were away from Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. This will leave us with 6 doxies (two pups, their mother and father, and their aunt and uncle).

http://www.hotdogblog.com/modules/xcgal/index.php?cat=3


----------



## MLeh

Driving in Saskatchewan, or even rural Alberta - the minimum speed for sailing 'over' the top of washerboard and potholes is *70 km/hr. Any slower and you feel every one of them - 70 k or more and you just 'skim the tops' of most of 'em. (Most ... not all)

(edit: *in my vehicle)


----------



## winwintoo

Sadly, I drive a little car, so sailing is not among it's abilities unless it's pouring rain, then it water-planes all over the place  

Just tried to call for a doctor's appointment - they were having a fire alarm and told me to call later - not sounding good  

My Dr's office is in a brand new building at the University - it's all cement - what could be burning?

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Just a quick check in. I have been running my butt off to tidy up things at the spindle shop before I leave and what should have taken an hour, in fact took four hours. Now I have to head out and buy groceries and load the MH for a morning departure. On top of that, I have had the flu for the past two days and feel like crap. Such is life. Sigh.


----------



## winwintoo

That's how it goes Don. When you're in a rush, everything takes longer.

Has anyone heard from Matt in the past few days? The last note I saw from him, he was off to see Da Vinci Code and I made my stupid bikini post - I hope I didn't offend him such that he would stay away - that wasn't my intention for sure.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

He went to see The Code and hasn't shown up since? I think we all know what has happened.


----------



## Ena

Margaret and Don. I do hope that you get your respective health problems sorted soon. Inconvenient time to be ill with your meet coming up on Friday.

Four week old bunny in at work today. Always a lovely moment to see the residents caressing an animal. I love seeing gruff old codgers change when holding a baby and talking away to them.


----------



## MLeh

I think Matt's probably just busy - I know he's getting company tomorrow. 

Although, the daVinci thing might be it too ...


----------



## winwintoo

I hope Matt is just busy - and I hope he comes back soon.

I went to the doctor today and had a long chat with her - she suggested a change of scenery - she thinks I'd be better suited to life in Victoria - It's a long story.

We'll be looking at a change in meds. In the mean time, I'll carry a live chicken in my backpack in case I get the urge to bite the head off something.

I'm looking forward to our mini-meetup on Friday, so don't want anything to get in the way - so Don, get well eh!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Yep, I will, but I may have to buy a donut to sit on as part of my ailment if you catch my drift.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Four week old bunny in at work today. Always a lovely moment to see the residents caressing an animal. I love seeing gruff old codgers change when holding a baby and talking away to them." Ann, I brought in one of the doxie pups when she was a couple of months old, and three secretaries nearly went to blows over who could hold her. She is a cuddler, and was really cute back then, but I had to threaten to take her home if they did not have a near "tug of war" over her.


----------



## SINC

Still feeling tough so went to bed and fell asleep at the end of the first period.

We won.

Guess what I will do next game? Yep, beddy byes at the end of the first period.

Damn I hope I feel better soon. I now suspect food poisoning. Never felt this bad for years.

I am NOT looking forward to driving the MH alone for six hours tomorrow. *sigh*


----------



## Ena

Would it be upsetting to ask what the hockey score was tonight? :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Would it be upsetting to ask what the hockey score was tonight? :lmao:


4 - 3 Edmonton Oilers!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Damn I hope I feel better soon. I now suspect food poisoning. Never felt this bad for years.
> 
> I am NOT looking forward to driving the MH alone for six hours tomorrow. *sigh*


Hope you're feeling better this morning. Food poisoning is not fun.

Take it easy along the way, you'll have lots of time.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sorry to hear of your health, Don. Don't take that possibility lightly.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I awoke feeling a bit better and will depart in about two and one half hours. I know it will be a tough day, but I will get through it. Just the prospect of seeing my old friends gives me the strength to carry on.

The RV park in Saskatoon has free Wi-Fi so I will be able to check back in late this afternoon. Have a good day all.


----------



## nussajane

But on the plus side, our roads are all flat.....
.....If you're really lost, follow that grain semi 

I love this lore. Such good descriptions to follow. I have saved them for future use. Thanks.
Susan


----------



## Cameo

Give Margaret a hug from me! Sean too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Margaret, do you still have that ark you were working on? After last night's and this morning's little temper tantrums by Mother Nature, the area around my house looks like a small lake.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Morning all. I awoke feeling a bit better and will depart in about two and one half hours. I know it will be a tough day, but I will get through it. Just the prospect of seeing my old friends gives me the strength to carry on.
> 
> The RV park in Saskatoon has free Wi-Fi so I will be able to check back in late this afternoon. Have a good day all.


Have a safe trip Don, we'll see you tomorrow around noon.


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> Give Margaret a hug from me! Sean too.


Do you mean for me to give Margaret a hug for you as well? Or for Don to give me a hug from you? Given the option I'll give the hug to Margaret, Do doesn't look _that_ good in a bikini. beejacon


----------



## bhil

Don and Margaret, since we we will be getting together over lunch tomorrow, I thought I might pick up a pizza for us, what kind works? Any likes/dislikes/allergies I should be aware of?


----------



## winwintoo

That _was _quite a storm during the night - got up and unplugged everything. Living downtown has it's advantages, but then I hear the horror stories about power surges and get scared. I hope that the power grid is fortified for the hotels and so on and that our building will be within the bounds of that.

Pizza - any kind - I just eat whatever arrives at the door. My kids remind me of some bad choices I made in the past so I'm not allowed to order on my own   

Hugs - a group hug? how would that be? 

Looking forward to it.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Well, after a grueling 7.5 hour drive I am here in Saskatoon. Wasted an hour and a half waiting for a tow truck to pull a Reimer 18 wheeler on its side out of a slough. Driver must have fallen asleep as the road was straight as could be.

Happened on the only stretch of two lane west of Paynton Sask. Had to be 300 vehicles backed up on each side and cost me a lot of time. It poured rain all the way to Battleford and I ran into construction in the east end of Lloydminster. A real mud bath. My freshly washed coach is very muddy. I even had to crawl on the roof to clean the back up camera as I could not see a thing with it.

I am still not feeling 100%, far from it, but I am bound to press onward.

Sean, go ahead with the pizza, but don't include me. I will be lucky to get a soft boiled egg down for breakfast the way I feel.

I might have a yogurt, if I remember to buy some on arrival in the Super Store. I will try to leave here by 9:00 unless I have a relapse after my efforts today. Will post departure time in the morning.

Now, I think I deserve one cold beer, then a snack, movie and bed by 9:00.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don. Ever the trooper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to one and all. See you "on the flip side" tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, glad to hear you made it to Saskatoon, but sorry you're not feeling better.

Sean, I'll pass on the pizza too if you don't mind. It was a nice thought, but maybe another time. I usually eat my big meal around 11 a.m. so will do that tomorrow too.

I just got home from working in the bead store and even though it didn't seem that hot out today, it sure is muggy tonight.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I don't see any RVs outside of my home this morning, so I guess Don decided not to try and drive from SK to NL overnight.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Saskatoon. Now to figure out what time it is here. If I recall, Saskatchewan remains on Mountain Standard Time year round. Alberta however "springs ahead" by one hour to daylight time.

I'm guessing that although all my clocks read 6:21 a.m., it is likely only 5:21 a.m. here. EDIT: Nope jusr checked current Sask. time on the web and it is 6:24. Forget the nap.

Is that right, Sean or Margaret?

If so I have an extra hour to have a nap.


----------



## MLeh

Don: The way I remember it is 'in the winter they're the same as Winnipeg' (which means conversely, in the summer they're the same as Alberta). 

If anything changes, in the winter if your clocks were reading 6:21, it would have been 7:21 there (ahead, not behind). But you're lucky - it's summer.

As it is ... you're on the same time as you would be in Alberta.

-Elaine


----------



## winwintoo

I'm just crawling out of bed, so I guess I got the extra hour(s) of nap time   

In case you ever want to know what time it is here and can't think of another way, Apple has thoughtfully included Regina as a point of reference in the time zone panel in Date and Time settings.

It's not quite cloudless here, but those wispy little clouds won't hold anything nasty, so Don should have good weather today for his travels.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Don, Sask and Alberta on currently on the same time. Hope you're feeling better this morning. You should have a nice morning for driving, we'll see you around noon. 

And I'll bow to the masses and not bring pizza. I'll just arrange to have it done for 1:00ish and pick it up afterwards and take it home.


----------



## SINC

Well, I felt OK when I woke up. Went out and cleaned the bugs off the windshield and have now been vertical for two hours.

However, I have relapsed as wave after wave of nausea continues to nearly overwhelm me and each time I break out in a cold sweat.
I am not sure I can leave by 9:00 unless this improves significantly. I have gravol, but I hesitate to take one before driving as it makes me drowsy, but I may have to. Crap.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, that's not food poisoning - get to a clinic and find out what it is. Dog River can wait.

If it was food poisoning the nausea would have passed by now and you'd just feel green and stunned (that's a technical term by the way)

There are lots of walk-in medical clinics in Saskatoon - If you call one of the hospitals, they should be able to give you a list of them.



> Royal University Hospital
> 103 Hospital Dr
> Saskatoon, SK S7N0W8 (306) 655-1000
> 
> Saskatoon City Hospital
> 701 Queen St
> Saskatoon, SK S7K0M7 (306) 655-8000
> 
> St Paul's Hospital
> 1702 20th St W
> Saskatoon, SK S7M0Z9 (306) 655-5000


Look after yourself Don, we can wait.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I lay down for a half hour and feel much better. I will now shave and shower and see how things are around 9:00. Then it will be decision time. Carry on, or turn back. If it gets worse, I will try a clinic, but home and my own doctor are beckoning.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the phone call Margaret. Sorry, but I will not be able to make the trip to Regina. My two friends are meeting in Moose Jaw and then heading up here to help me out. I have booked for one more night here and they will help me get the rig back home.

Guess the Dog River trip and our meeting was not to be. Sean, you can now have your pizza whenever you want.

Maybe we can do this in July when I am through here again. I am going back to bed now. 

Sorry guys.

Drat.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm disappointed of course, but on the other hand, I'm glad that you've chosen to turn back. That didn't sound good to me.

July is a good time for a get-together and we'll get to meet your good wife then too and find out the real story.

Take care, and safe trip back home, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Sorry you won't be making it down this way Don, but we would much rather have you safely on your way home. We will work on setting up a meeting in July instead.

Hope you're better soon.


----------



## MLeh

Don - hope you're feeling better soon.

(and just a random thought ... is this your first trip in your new motor home? If it is ... check the ventilation. Just a random thought -but Carbon Monoxide poisoning? )


----------



## RevMatt

Hello, all. I have indeed been busy, but also not in good mental space. Although I suspect that the latter is caused by the former. This Census job is a nightmare, and it is running both of us into the ground, and, therefore, somewhat into each other. Thanks for wondering about me, though, it was nice to read that as I caught up on life here in the Shang.
Very sorry to hear about your illness, Don, although it is good to know that you have two friends who can help you get back home. Being sick on the road is just no fun at all, even when you aren't piloting a land yacht.
Our guest did indeed arrive on time yesterday, although his plane landed at the same time as several from the States, so he was stuck in Customs for ages. They also gave him a royal working over, the biggest sin of which is that they took the bottles of Whiskey he was bringing! One for me, one for Elaine's husband. The young man in question is 18. Apparently that means he can't bring booze in, although we can't find that in writing anywhere, and, in any case, it is a colossally stupid rule. And I'm not just saying that because one of the bottles was for me! 
Anywho, I am still alive, and I do miss you all. I am also having hardware issues, (iBook has dead battery, may soon be gone completely (not of my own will)), and, frankly, the arguments around here were tiring and depressing, so I kind of drifted into taking a break. But I realised last night that I could continue to ignore the other threads, or most of them, while posting here, which would be a good thing.
So, hi.

Oh, one question. Since it looks like I will be losing my iBook shortly, and all of this overwork has at least come with some money, I was considering selling my old desktop and getting one of the new MacBooks. They are only $1250!!!! I paid $900 for this iBook G3900 used. Kudos to Mac for bringing the prices down, at last. The point of this, is to ask if anyone can tell me whether the base model MacBook will run BootCamp, and if I need to purchase extra software/hardware to make it all happen?


----------



## Cameo

Get home safely Don and see your doctor. Sorry that you are feeling so miserable. I am sure that Marc will send the Doxies with something to 
make things seem better.


----------



## RevMatt

Cameo said:


> Get home safely Don and see your doctor. Sorry that you are feeling so miserable. I am sure that *March* will send the Doxies with something to
> make things seem better.


It's a long time until next March. Maybe Marc could send them in the mean time?


----------



## Cameo

Glad to see you back Matt! Unfortunately I don't know anything about the new macbooks.


----------



## Cameo

OOps! Fixed that. Thanks!


----------



## winwintoo

Good to see you back Matt!

Sorry about your iBook troubles and overwork troubles - both of which can be nasty.

Yes a MacBook will run Bootcamp nicely according to all reports that I've seen but the new Parallels has just been released for sale.

In either case you will need to purchase a separate copy of Windows XP (Home or Pro) if you don't already have one that's installed and in use.

Bootcamp is a free download from Apple. I didn't like it because it meant re-booting every time you wanted to switch back to Mac - got old real fast, since I never reboot either of my stand-alone machines.

Parallels is an app that runs under OS X and works like any other app so there is no need to reboot to get to the Windows environment. Parallels is about $50 USD (don't hold me to that)

I tried an earlier version of Parallels and it was flawed, but the shipping version is getting good reviews.

So depending on what your expectations are - there you have it.

There are several threads on this topic, I've tried to summarize here. When you have time or feel up to it, there's lots of information.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"I am sure that Marc will send the Doxies with something to 
make things seem better." They are already on their way. The Doxie Emergency Medical Squad, according to our GPS, is over Kenora, ON right now. Another hour or so until ETA with Don. Hang on, mon frere, help is on the way.


----------



## RevMatt

Thanks, Margaret. My concern about Parallels is that it would mean both OSes are running at the same time (plus parallels), thus nuking the RAM. Rebooting would be a pain, but I am unlikely to switch often. 'tis just nice to have it there. Thanks for the info, though. Now to find out how much (little) my old machine is worth


----------



## SINC

Good luck with your new machine acquisition Matt.

Am still in Saskatoon awaiting my friends arrival, but feeling much better after a bowl of soup.


----------



## winwintoo

*Maybe it's a sign.....*

As you all know, I've been feeling kind of low lately so I went to the doctor the other day and before she would even listen to my troubles, she wanted to discuss my "tv" career - I did a series of 6 shows about a year and a half a go and the local cable channel is still showing them - and after I whined about how bad off I am she encouraged me to get back into it.

After I left her office I stopped at a grocery store and was approached by a complete stranger "aren't you that lady on tv?" he said - and then launched into a long narrative about how much he learned and how much more he wished he could learn.

Then just now my phone rang and a voice that I haven't heard for about 10 years exclaimed that he had just seen me on tv - friends who moved to BC and are just moving back to Saskatchewan turned on the tv in their hotel room and there I was, so he had to call.

Doing the show was fun, a lot of work, but no pay. 

What to do.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Margaret: No one can tell you what to do, but I think the feedback is probably nice.


----------



## Beej

TGIF everyone. Looks like some comfort food is needed to feel better and fill the belly.


----------



## Ena

Yes, TGIF. 

Matt, you sound like you need some R&R time. Hope that your life is smother soon.

Don, hope you are getting some relief from your symptoms.

Nasty tummy 'flu at work so I'm looking forward to two days away from it all.


----------



## winwintoo

I hope by now Don's buddies have strong-armed him into going to a clinic to get stabalized before heading home. They were each about 3 1/2 hours away from him in opposite directions when I talked to him at 9 this morning, so by now they've met and decided on a course of action.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

Coffee and tea is on and there is an assortment of fresh fruit, whole grain baked goods and some saussage, bacon, eggs and homefries for Beej. beejacon 

You won't hear from me next week much. The move is happening Tuesday and my MDD is already packed up. Thank goodness for the iBook and wireless.

Any way, I'll still be online for a couple of days yet.

Hope you're feeling better Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the brunch, MP. It is such a beautiful day here in St.John's, we took the doxies for a run in the park. 930AM and it is already 19C. Amazing!!!


----------



## Beej

Food! Can't talk, eating.

Thanks MP.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Good luck with the move, MP, and thanks for the Brekkies. Off to marry a happy couple today. As happy as any couple is on their wedding day, anyways, what with all the nervousness  My first wedding on the Quebec side of the great divide, so I hope I don't screw up the paperwork. It is more than a little complicated.

Cheers.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just checking in so Margaret doesn't panic. My friends arrived and I have stabilized. Still in Saskatoon, but we have decided to stay here again tonight and watch the hockey game. Then it will be back home for me tomorrow. Good to feel better at last.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you are feeling better, Don. Onward Oilers!!!!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning all, just checking in so Margaret doesn't panic. My friends arrived and I have stabilized. Still in Saskatoon, but we have decided to stay here again tonight and watch the hockey game. Then it will be back home for me tomorrow. Good to feel better at last.


How did you know I was reaching for the phone  

Glad to hear that you're feeling better and nobody really knows where Dog River is, so it could be Saskatoon - there's a river.........

Take it easy today and don't get too excited watching the game - remember you said you were going to go nighty-night after the first period so the Oilers could win again.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Who needs Dog River when one has good friends? 

Just them being here improved my health.


----------



## Ena

Don, must be a big relief to be feeling better. 

Watergate break-in was 34 years ago today. Where has the time gone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, yes, that's right. Were in not for Frank Willis being vigilent, we would never have found out about Bernard Barker, Virgilio González, Eugenio Martínez, James W. McCord, Jr., and Frank Sturgis............and Nixon would most likely have finished out his second term in office.


----------



## RevMatt

Happy Watergate day?

Glad you are feeling better, Don.

Holy crap it's hot here today. And hotter tomorrow. Yay! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

"Happy Watergate day?" Yes, Matt. Imagine how worse off we would all be if this had gone undetected???


----------



## SINC

Well, I left the Oilers in good shape at the end of the first period. Am watching a movie in bed and hope they are still doing well.


----------



## Sonal

Glad you are feeling better Don. Take care of yourself.

I am still on vacation, currently in San Francisco. After Victoria, I spent a weekend in Seattle and then drove down the coast--beautiful drive. Highly recommend it. Though next time, I will give myself an extra day to space it out.

I have a few more days of holiday, but I'm feeling about ready to come home.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> "Happy Watergate day?" Yes, Matt. Imagine how worse off we would all be if this had gone undetected???


True enough. Too bad it couldn't have just not happened in the first place.

Don, glad you are feeling better. Did you hear the story about the American magazine that has already printed a cover and cover story about the 'canes winning? I know the Edmonton team has. Just one more reason to kick some butt . And, for anyone who didn't hear the shriekes of joy from Alberta, the good guys won 4-0.

Sonal, good to hear from you! Sounds like quite the epic trip. You'll have to share some stories and pictures when you get back so we can live vicariously through you


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, sounds like the Chicago Tribune and their banner headline from 1948 -- "Dewey Defeats Truman"


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Sonal, glad that you found time to check in so we can strike you off the MIA list  

I agree with you on the coastal trip. One of two of my favourite North America vacations. PEI is second one. Both of them were tent camping.

Go Oilers,go!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all from Saskatoon. Feel better today so am going to cut short the trip and head home today. Will leave here by noon and home by six. Later . . .


----------



## Ena

Don, have safe trip home. As my father-in-law from Dinsmore, Saskatchewan would say, "Drive defensive".


----------



## Cameo

To all the fathers out there have a nice Fathers Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, on behalf of the fathers here in The Shang, we thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, my wife is giving me an early birthday gift in late Sept. of a trip to SF. She shall be at a conference and I shall meet her there once the conference is over. She has tickets to a SF Giants baseball game as well. I have been a Giants fan all my life, even after they left NYC to go to SF.


----------



## MLeh

G'day, all. Busy pretending to be domestic - making a pie for the husband for Father's Day. I actually tried to get the daughter to make the pie (after all, he's not MY father), but she pointed out, quite correctly, that she'd made the last three pies, including the one for his birthday last week, and so it is now my turn.

Good thing I actually enjoy baking.

So, for all the Fathers here - I've left an extra blueberry pie on the counter, and the icecream is in the freezer. Enjoy! (However, gentlemen that they all are, I'm sure the fathers will share with the non-fathers and the women too. There's lots to go around.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I am partial to apple pie, but I love any and all pie if it has ice cream on top.


----------



## Cameo

Does anyone know what kind of bird this is - it is almost the size of a
Canada Goose


----------



## Sonal

Dr. G., San Francisco is a wonderful city. I'm sure you will enjoy it. The food is fantastic--I have yet to find a bad restaurant in this town.

If you haven't been here before, visit Alcatraz island. Very interesting place, and you get a terrific view of the city from there.


----------



## SINC

Home at last, ahhhh.

Pretty good time too, 5 hours 20 minuites, 520 km.

Now for a cold one as the wife is at work.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, good to hear you made it home in good time. I hope that means you're feeling well or at least on the mend?

Lazy day here. The sun has finally made an appearance, so maybe it will be brighter in the days to come.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, good to hear you made it home in good time. I hope that means you're feeling well or at least on the mend?
> 
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Yep, much better thanks. My two pals are golfing in Swift Current right now.

Forgot to ask you, did the mouse work?


----------



## winwintoo

Yes the mouse works fine, but the boss is away so I've been slacking off and not doing much for a few days. My "vacation" will end with rising sun tomorrow and after I've done a full week with it, I'll let you know for sure  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

In case I'm not the first one there in the morning, here's your coffee:

http://www.boardsmag.com/screeningroom/commercials/2971/

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Cameo, the bird looks like it's a goose too from looking in Peterson bird book. My book is for the west coast so that's as much as I can help. It said that there are about eleven kinds of geese in Canada.

Hope no-one has a manic Monday morning  (The Bangles)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine day here in St.John's. Hopefully, it speads across the rest of Canada.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone. It's game day.


----------



## Cameo

I googled geese and ducks - seems to be an Egyptian Goose - which is from
Africa - so what is it doing in Ontario? Found pictures on the internet and the
eyes, the brown splat on the chest, the beak and red legs and the wing colours
all match.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, everyone. Off I go.

Game, what game?


----------



## Ena

On my way to work to give a bath. High-tech one that has a door that opens, tilts up or down and three speeds of jets. Only thing it doesn't have is a holder for drinks!

Less than twelve hours to go to the showdown and I shut off the radio.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Don I'm gald to see you're feeling better and back home safe and sound. It was a windy wet weekend where I was, so I hope somebody somewhere got nice weather for fathers day. Now I'll just go see if there is any of that pie left.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot afternoon here in St.John's. 24C in the shade, but no humidex and a nice breeze keeps it pleasant. The doxies are all in the shade, however. Smart dogs............hot doxies.............hot dogs????


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> A hot afternoon here in St.John's. 24C in the shade, but no humidex and a nice breeze keeps it pleasant. The doxies are all in the shade, however. Smart dogs............hot doxies.............hot dogs????



......hot doc?  

Watching the clock for five pm to arrive and crossing my fingers and everything else that I can cross for Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, 19C here in St.John's as we await the Stanley Cup parade to start here and move all the way to Edmonton.


----------



## MLeh

Hockey STILL on?

Anyone watch that football game Saturday night?


----------



## SINC

Yep, hockey, get used to it as it will be on for another two or three hours until the season is over! 

GO OILERS!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when the Oilers win, the celebration will go on and on and on and on and ........


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, when the Oilers win, the celebration will go on and on and on and on and ........


.... and so it is over. A valiant effort and well done by the Oilers.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Sadly, no party today. No party anywhere, really, since the Carolinians don't care much for hockey, judging by the media reports. Damned southerners 

Hope all's well with everyone this morning. I'm off for another day on the run. Yay for rain and a break in the heat and humidity!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The near-victory party here in St.John's is just ending. We all watched the sun rise from atop of Signal Hill with the cries of "Wait until next year" being sent forth westward. Some Oilers fans even threw a Leafs fan off of Signal Hill and into the raging North Atlantic as an omen and offering to the Great Hockey Gods.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I meant to watch the game last night, but by the time I turned the TV on it was too late. Oh well, since I'm not a hockey fan it doesn't really bother me all that much, though it would have been nice to see a Canadian teamw win it. Maybe next year.


----------



## RevMatt

We Ottawa football fans are more than a little bitter this year, Elaine. When you get here in a couple of weeks, you'll want to keep that in mind 


Hope you all had fun day. Mine was not bad. W00t for a day off tomorrow.


----------



## MLeh

I'll try to keep that in mind, Matt. Eight days until we leave for Ottawa. Busy, busy, busy here.


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone. Just arrived back in Toronto after my west-coast trip. I have many, many pictures to share--it was a great vacation.

Landing today, I remember thinking to myself that I still remembered when people used to applaud when the plane landed. Then I realized that I also remember when food was always complimentary, (sp? complementary?) and when you could go through US security with your shoes on. 

Travel has changed.


----------



## RevMatt

That it has, Sonal. It used to be fun, too...

Glad to have you back home, though!

Elaine, I can well imagine. So many teenagers, so many stupid parents, plus it's exam time at the High School...


----------



## MLeh

Sonal: Security in the USofA is Special, isn't it? (That's what the S in USA really stands for, I think.) Looking forward to some pictures.

Matt: 'So many stupid parents' just sums it up. Fortunately my daughter is breezing through her exams (knock on wood). 100% on her oral French exam, so she may feel confident enough to even try it out in Montréal.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Would whoever currently has the doxie squad send it out for Marc, please? It is late for him not to be here...

Elaine, my experience of Quebec is that trying to speak French, however badly, is still appreciated. I'm sure Kate will be fine.

Another beautiful day here!


----------



## bhil

Morning all. A lot of people must be busy lately. When I left for the weekend, I expected to come back to many pages of reading to catch up on the Shang, and there was only one (I read at 40 posts per page). Since the weekend there hasn't been another full page of posts. And now Marc isn't the first one in this morning.

Strange things are a foot...


----------



## MLeh

Happy summer solstice, everyone.


----------



## Cameo

They say funny things happen at Solstice time.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> They say funny things happen at Solstice time.


Not in Saskatchewan  

Sean will correct me, but I think we're at about day 32 of rain and it's windy again - yuck.

Nothing has been happening here, but the kids get back from Alaska today and I'm invited out for supper (or dinner if you prefer, but it'll be eaten in a pub, so while it will be very good, dinner dress won't be required)

But we didn't get a movie review from Matt for The Da Vinci Code. Don has been quiet since he got home (could be sadness over the loss of the cup - was it Gray or Stanley?)

Look forward to seeing Sonal's pictures - glad she had a good trip.

Well, back to work, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Is it only day 32? I can't seem to remember it ever being sunny.


----------



## Beej

Chicken and Rib fest in Ottawa. beejacon 

I wish I had a nap time to recover.


----------



## MLeh

Beej: Lunch on the 6th - you pick the spot. None of this 'vegetarian' or 'tofu' stuff. The daughter is definitely a carnivore.


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> Beej: Lunch on the 6th - you pick the spot. None of this 'vegetarian' or 'tofu' stuff. The daughter is definitely a carnivore.


If you're not a carnivore, you're food.  

PM me where you'll be at so I can figure out a convenient place to meet.


----------



## Sonal

Testing attaching a photo through ehmac...

This is one I had sent around to a few friends while enroute. This is the Oregon Coast, somewhere between Cannon Beach and Lincoln City.

The wall on the left runs is where the road is, and the guardrails are not everywhere, so you spend a lot of time driving along the edge of a cliff. There were points where the scenery was likely stunning, but I refused to step out of the car and look, because I did NOT want to see how high up I was.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are planning to have a grand surprise party for Don in the Cafe Chez Marc on Sunday, the 25th, which is his birthday. Instead of bruch, we shall have a sunrise to sunset gala affair, with fireworks when it is dark enough. Now, please don't let on to Don that this is being planned. It shall be our secret.


----------



## winwintoo

I know there's at least one ehMacer that lives in Edmonchuck, maybe we could convince S to sneak over and hide that dreaded b*&&*^ so Don doesn't show up at the party wearing it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I was not thinking of a party with costumes, but it is a possibility.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I was not thinking of a party with costumes, but it is a possibility.


No, I'm not thinking of a costume party either, but Don just puts on that b&(*&%(^ at odd times and since this is to be a surprise, we might surprise him while he's wearing it - that would not be nice.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I see your point. Luckily, Don shall be away for a few days at a RV convention for Barney Lovers in Red Deer, Alberta.


----------



## winwintoo

I just got home from dinner - which was very good - but we ate in a pub with about 10 big screen tvs all blaring different channels.

You know that scene in a movie where someone is yelling to make themselves heard and then the music stops a few beats before they realize it?

My poor son will never let me forget it, and probably not invite me out again either   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Inquiring minds want to know what you were yelling, Margaret 

Another successful day. Found a nice beach, not far at all from the house. w00t!

Cheers, all.

edit - DaVinci - Theologically, the movie was unremarkable. From a scholarly point of view it was crap, at the best of times. A big todo about nothing, mostly just rehashing (badly) theories that have been around since the beginning of the Church. If I were in the Roman Catholic Church, however, the movie would have required much more response.
As a thriller, I was not even remotely deceived, and so was mostly bored.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Now, please don't let on to Don that this is being planned. It shall be our secret.


Ooh, I love being let in on secrets 

My SAD has been keeping me busy after work. (Seasonal Addiction Disorder = gardening) It also means talking over the fence with the neighbours and enjoying the evening sunshine. 

Daughter has broken up with latest boyfriend so she has more free time to hang out with her Mum or something like that


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Inquiring minds want to know what you were yelling, Margaret


A name, that will remain nameless.



RevMatt said:


> edit - DaVinci - Theologically, the movie was unremarkable. From a scholarly point of view it was crap, at the best of times. A big todo about nothing, mostly just rehashing (badly) theories that have been around since the beginning of the Church. If I were in the Roman Catholic Church, however, the movie would have required much more response.
> As a thriller, I was not even remotely deceived, and so was mostly bored.


Interesting. When I first read the book, I thought the writing left a lot to be desired, but found that having it read to me via Audible makes it more palitable. I was not impressed with the movie, although I found it entertaining. 

I'm currently listening to "Labyrinth" by Kate Mosse which is another grail story with a different take on it altogether.

I have no religious affiliation, so I'm always amazed at the uproar caused by such things. I was looking forward to your cool-headed observations. Thank you for sharing.

Good that you found a beach. I think Sean has only to step out either his front or back door and he'll be at the beach. I'm working as fast as I can on that ark. If it gets any colder though, might have to flip it over and use it for an igloo.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Ann, our RSVP list is impressive with national (PM Harper, Ralph Klein, et al) and international (e.g., Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Prince Charles, Fidel Castro, Ralph Nader, et al) personalities coming to Don's surprise party. Don thinks that he is going to show spindles to some RV owners, so he is in the dark. This should be good when we all yell "Surprise!!!!!"


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Off I run.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.


----------



## Ena

Dog ands cat have fresh water so I'm all set to run off with the thermos. Just to choose a CD for car. Queen this morning I think.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Margaret when I go out my front or back door, I'm already in the lake.


----------



## bhil

And speaking of the surprise party, where is the special guest these days? We haven't seen him since the Oilers defeat, I hope he didn't take it too hard?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, Don has become a Druid monk until his birthday. By then, the Oiler's defeat will have worn off.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The International Olympic Committee are about to choose finalists to host the 2014 Winter Games. IOC President Jacques Rogge and the IOC assembly will select the host city for the 2014 Winter Olympics next summer. Salzburg, Pyeongchang, and St.John's, Newfoundland and Labrador, were announced as finalists Thursday by the IOC's 15-member executive board."

WOW!!!!!!! This was a big surprise, in that we are not nearly prepared.


----------



## Dr.G.

In 1988, when Calgary hosted the Winter Olympics and did not have enough real snow, St.John's had 14 feet of snow by that 2 week period.


----------



## Dr.G.

The entire Edmonton Oilers team shall be at the party, in uniform. The Mayor of St.Albert, The Rt. Honorable Jason Jinglestars, will present Don with a key to the city. There is a massive RV convoy setting out from Victoria, BC, St.John's, NL and Dawson, Yukon, all intending to meet outside of Don's home. This is turning out to be a grand celebration.


----------



## RevMatt

Sounds like quite a party! Looking forward to it


----------



## bhil

And here I liked the sounds of turning into a druid monk better. It sounded like a nice peaceful way to live.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, Don might like to Life of a druid to get over the loss by Edmonton. However, when his "3 days of Joy" are over, which are the 3 days after the solstice, he has to go back into the cloistered life of the monks. North American druids do not drink, talk, drive, or watch TV. Thus, I think that Don shall have a bit of a trouble adjusting. This way, he enters the Cafe Chez Marc unsuspecting and we all yell "Surprise!!!!". His wife assures me that his heart will take the strain. So far, other than the regular Shang crowd, we have apx. 13,000 people have sent in their positive RRSPs. It should be quite the party. I am giving Don a doxie puppy as a birthday gift.


----------



## winwintoo

> 13,000 people have sent in their positive RRSPs.


People are sending their retirement funds? I've spent all mine, will I still be welcome?

Looking forward to it.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Hi all. Felt fine and drove back home on Sunday, then worked Monday and Tuesday to catch up, but relapsed yesterday. Same intermittent problem. Took a bunch of tests today, so should know what is going on in a few days.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> So far, other than the regular Shang crowd, we have apx. 13,000 people have sent in their positive RRSPs.


I've been doing that SAME mistake - talking to my husband about sending an RSVP for my nephew's wedding in Edmonton next month, I kept calling it an RRSP, and he said "I don't think we need send that - he's young yet and can save his own money."


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, rapidment respondez s'il vous plaits......RRSPs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, yes, it is a common mistake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear that you are again under the weather. What sorts of tests will they be running?


----------



## Ena

Don. Be well soon. Hope the tests weren't too invasive.


----------



## Beej

Good luck, Don. I'll have some extra beef ribs in your honour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I think that Don would want you to have some heart-friendly food in his honor.


----------



## RevMatt

Get well soon, Don! And thanks for poking your head in. We were starting to worry about you


----------



## Dr.G.

I need your help. I am about to pick out my gift for Don's birthday this weekend. I can't decide between these two RVs. Any suggestions as to which one I should select would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.lazydays.com/rvs/Motorho...try_Coach_Affinity_Diesel_Motorhomes_006.html

or

http://www.lazydays.com/rvs/Motorho...try_Coach_Affinity_Diesel_Motorhomes_004.html


----------



## RevMatt

The silver colour is much nicer. Go with it.


----------



## Cameo

They are both very nice...................but maybe paying for fuel for the new one he already has is a better idea?


----------



## RevMatt

He can sell the one he has, and use that to pay for the fuel in Marc's gift!


----------



## MLeh

People in Alberta don't need to pay for fuel. They just go out in the backyard and drill a well.


----------



## Dr.G.

It comes with 2 years supply of fuel, so Don does not have to worry about this until 2008.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the suggestions. I am tempted to ask Don, but then it would not be much of a surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just got a great deal on the pair, so I bought them both. Don may pick the one he wants and I shall convert the other one into the Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone and Happy Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Morning Beej. Hectic morning getting ready for Don's surprise birthday party on Sunday.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Time to run off again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello/Goodbye, Matt.


----------



## bhil

Mornign all. Don, good to see you pop in so we know you made it back OK. I hope the tests went well, and all the results were good.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, slight improvement today, but still weak. Onward.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. And keep improving there, Don.

Just sent my daughter off for her Math final - last exam of the year. (She was giggling gleefully. Not in anticipation of the school year being over - but because she giggles when writing exams. Especially math exams. Strange child.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is this an atypical feeling for you, or have you experienced this before?


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I would suggest that your daughter laughs out of nervousness, which is actually a natural reaction to stress.


----------



## Ena

Don, sure hope that the latest trouble with your health is resolved soon. 

Sitting here listening to some chickens clucking from the house in the next block. Amuses me that it's allowed in a residential area close to downtown.


----------



## RevMatt

Possible, Marc. When I meet her in a week I'll try and suss out just how weird she is


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Elaine, I would suggest that your daughter laughs out of nervousness, which is actually a natural reaction to stress.


Or she finds math ridiculously easy.


----------



## RevMatt

Some people just do really well at exams. I chose my University courses based on which ones didn't have exams.


----------



## MLeh

The exam is worth 20% of the final mark. To get an A requires 84% or better grade. 

If she didn't write the exam at all, she'd get a B in math. If she writes the exam and gets less than 4%, she'll get a B. If she gets anything more than 4% on the final, she'll get an A.

You do the math.

Beej wins.


----------



## RevMatt

See, this is how you know she is a good student. There were courses that I had 100% in before going into the exam, too. Not many, granted, but some  My response, however, was generally to blow off the exam  (I promise not to pass any of this on to your daughter, who is likely too smart to listen to me, in any case.)


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> If she writes the exam and gets less than 4%, she'll get a B. If she gets anything more than 4% on the final, she'll get an A.
> 
> You do the math.


Do you mean 20% on the exam? That would result in 4% on the overall mark. beejacon


----------



## MLeh

Beej: You win again.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> (I promise not to pass any of this on to your daughter, who is likely too smart to listen to me, in any case.)


Yes, she is.


----------



## RevMatt

I eventually got smart enough not to listen to me, too. Hence choosing only course that didn't have exams, as much as possible. Or multiple-guess exams. For whatever reason, I'm good at them. But yeah, when several years of writing exams developed a pattern whereby my exam marks were consistently 20% or more lower than my course marks, I just made sure I wrote as few as possible.

It was interesting to hear a light hearted call in about how people approach exams on the radio yesterday, so I know I'm not alone.


----------



## winwintoo

Exams.

Reminds me when I was young and paid a fortune to take a secretarial course. One of the typing class times consisted of the whole class folding and stuffing envelopes with advertising material for the school. I did a few, asked the instructor if I had done them correctly, and then asked to be excused to get back to what I was paying them to teach me. I was informed that as long as I was a student at that school, I would do as I was told. I infomed them that as long as I was paying, they would teach, I would do my best to learn. Since they agreed that I had mastered letter folding and envelope stuffing, it was time to move on.

One of many black marks in my record.

The school was theoretically self-paced. I read through the "law" coursework and after 2 classes, put my name down to sit the final exam the following Monday. I was told I couldn't because I might fail and that would give the school a bad name. I said all they had to do in that case was make careful note of how many actual classes I had taken and their asses would be covered and furthermore, since I had to pay a substantial amount of cash to sit the exam, I was taking all the risk.

Finally they relented a let me sit the exam. I was done in 15 minutes. Most of my answers were "yes" or "no" and one question worth 15 marks, I left blank. The instructor refused to accept my paper because I hadn't taken enough time with it and told me to go back and rethink. I glanced over it, declared that I was done, and walked out of the room.

The exams came back and my score was 85% (remember I left that one question blank that was worth 15 points)

The remainder of my time at that school was hell. The school closed the next year.

I eventually taught myself to type.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Ah ... learning to type ...

Grade 10. On a typewriter. No delete key. I can't remember the name of the instructor but I do remember she was ANCIENT. (Was probably younger than I am now, of course.) She was strict, but I did finish the year with 60 wpm (which is pretty darn good on a manual, and they stop counting the words after 3 mistakes, so I guess I was pretty accurate too.)

The typewriters were the original manual Remington type, with the carriage that moved, and hitting 'return' was actually hitting the silver handle sticking out the side and physicially moving the carriage back while a gear clicked the paper up to the next space. What a great way to take out frustrations, especially in my first few jobs, which were clerical in nature: "Sure, Mr. Diggly, I'll type up this work order for you (which you gave me 3 minutes before quitting time)." *type, type, type ... WHACK* and at the end of the page *whack, whack, WHACK* (way more satisfying than using the roll-up knob)

Moved onto an IBM Selectric after that - ELECTRIC. w00t! Not nearly the physical workout, but it did have a correction mode using lift off tape. 

And now ... fastest key I can hit is 'delete'. I do wish for delete key for my MOUTH sometimes too ...


----------



## Dr.G.

I actually had a student complain that because I give reflective finals, they could not use the internet. "Nonsense!", I replied. "The internet is full of citations you might use to provide theoretical rationales to support your arguement." To this he replied, "But there is nowhere to buy a final for this sort of exam." Luckily, the student dropped the course and was never heard from again.

Luckily, I have a great many students who like the interaction of a web course and not memorization.

http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=61927


----------



## MaxPower

Well we survived the move.

A lot of hard grueling work. I don't know how the movers did it.beejacon It's just been a really hectic week. Packing, moving, deliveries, assembling, finding stuff, the list goes on. Oh well, it is starting to feel like home.


----------



## SINC

Just back from the doc's office and the verdict is that I have a very badly bruised set of buttock bones as well as the muscles around them. No cure but time and the sweats and hot flashes and lack of appetite are all a direct result of the severe and steady pain.

He has upgraded me to Percacet (30 days worth) and some constipation meds and instructed me to stay off it as much as possible.

I hope theses work as the pain has been unbearable. He doesn't think the 1100 km drive helped things at all either. 

Should have stayed home, been fixed by now.

Sinc


----------



## Beej

Me first! So Sinc HAS a pain in the a**. Not 'is'. beejacon.

I hope you feel better soon Sinc and have a fine weekend.


----------



## winwintoo

Who kicked you Don? Where you bull-riding? Busting broncos?

Did you fall? That does sound painful. You've been so stoic about it. Now I feel foolish for whining about my toe.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall not make any jokes, because the physical and emotional pain you have experienced this past week is no laughing matter. Still, luckily it was not anything more serious. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I shall not make any jokes, because the physical and emotional pain you have experienced this past week is no laughing matter.


A misinterpretation of 'laughing matter' versus the value of laughter. I apologise for not making that distinction clearer for all ehmacers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, we should all be grateful that this is all they found from Don's tests.


----------



## Beej

Yes, and we should value humour. A tough combo, but there you have it. No easy way to 'know' aside from personal experience and being understanding that everyone has their own approach and that, if they mean well, then they mean well. 

-Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Laughter is the best medicine. As the old Yiddish saying goes, "A doxie joke a day keeps the doctor away".


----------



## Beej

I've got the urge to watch Indiana Jones movies.

.....
"This is a castle. And we have many tapestries. And if you are a Scottish Lord then I am Mickey Mouse."
.....


----------



## Dr.G.

"You and I are very much alike. Archeology is our religion, yet we have both fallen from the pure faith. Our methods have not differed as much as you pretend. I am but a shadowy reflection of you. It would take only a nudge to make you like me. To push you out of the light." Belloq

"Beej and Dr.G. agreeing is as likely as a wolverine mating with a dachshund." Indiana Jones


----------



## Dr.G.

Professor Henry Jones: I didn't know you could fly a plane. 
Indiana Jones: Fly, yes. Land, no.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Busy weekend ahead. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. I trust that you shall give a short speech at Don's birthday party on Sunday. He thinks everyone forgot, but he will be surprised. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> Professor Henry Jones: I didn't know you could fly a plane.
> Indiana Jones: Fly, yes. Land, no.


Awesome quote!! If I didn't have back episodes of Battlestar Galactica to catch up on, I might watch that movie.

Happy evening, all. A little more paperwork ahead, and I can crash, but I have cracked a beer. I was given today a bottle of Midnight Sun Espresso Stout. It is brewed in the Yukon, although I am told that it can also be purchased in BC and Alberta. Comes in 1L bottles. Tastes like, well, exactly what Stout beer plus Espresso would taste like. Odd, but good. The thought of a beer that perks me up was just so revolutionary, I had to try it tonight. Fortunately, it is resealable, given the size of the bottle. When our house guest returns with his digital camera, I shall get a picture of the label for you. Good stuff, though.

Don, deep tissue bruises can be SUCH a pain in the a**.  I hope you are well drugged up, and can rest it as best you are able.


----------



## SINC

What is more disappointing is all our friends are out camping on a fine and warm weekend. Since I cannot sit for some time, I could not go along.

Did I mention my new meds recommend to keep me pain free also have me beer free? Warnings of extreme drowsiness. no driving, etc. And on my birthday too! Drat! Perhaps one on Sunday will be in order.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, one and all. Happy weekend. Strawberry picking round two this morning, I think, but then most of the day will be occupied with Census work.

Don, I doubt a half a beer on your birthday would do you any harm.

Enjoy the weekend, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Warm rain here in St.John's. Still, this being St.John's Discovery Day, everyone is in a festive mood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, why not drop in to the Cafe Chez Marc for some of our non-alcoholic beer, brewed right here in the Valley of the Blue Moon? It will be a quiet moment, just the two of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to popular folklore, the city of St.John's takes its name from the feast of Saint John the Baptist and the discovery of Newfoundland for England on 24 June 1497 by the Italian discoverer Giovanni Caboto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Does anyone know how to gift wrap two 40+ foot RVs???


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Does anyone know how to gift wrap two 40+ foot RVs???


Some blue tarps and lots of duct tape?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I have the duct tape, but did not think of the blue tarp. Still, I want Don to think that it is something smaller, like a doxie dog house. Anyway, so long as the wind does not pick up I am getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Awoke after a good night's rest, but the minute I moved it is not hard to tell that the last pain killer at 8:00 before bed had worn off. I took my heart meds at six and have to wait until 8:00 to take a pain killer, so will have a tough hour or so yet. (Not recommended you take the Percacet within two hours of any other prescription meds as it diminishes their affective action.)

C'mon 8:00!


----------



## Beej

Hello all. Reading those quotes really has be Jonesing and I have got the DVDs afterall.

Two of my favourites:
.....
Indiana: Sallah, I said NO camels! That's FIVE camels; can't you count?
....
Indiana: The hell you will. He's got a two-day head-start on you, which
is more than he needs. Brody's got friends in every town and village from here to the Sudan. He speaks a dozen languages, knows every local custom. He'll blend in. Disappear. You'll never see him again. With any luck, he's got the Grail already.

Brody: Does anyone here speak English? Or even ancient Greek?

A Man in the crowd holds out a cup of water to Brody.

Brody: No water, no thank you. No, fish make love in it.


----------



## RevMatt

Hi, everyone. Passing through. We pried an hour loose to pick some strawberries. Now the wee daughter sleeps, and I do paperwork.


----------



## SINC

Here is my favourite movie line from one of my favourite movies. I still laugh every time I watch it:

'You ought to see them from my side' - Lee Marvin as the gunfighter Kid Sheleen in Cat Balou on being told his eyes looked bloodshot the morning after the night before.


----------



## Ena

One of the scenes in It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World (1963) still makes me chuckle. Guy lies dying and when he does he kicks a bucket. Silly sight gag but funny.


----------



## winwintoo

Remember about a month ago when I wrecked the nail on my right big toe? Well guess what I did today.

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Ouch, Margaret. The right one this time? Bummer.


----------



## winwintoo

They almost match and the first one is now a nice midnight blue, so I'll glue some glitter stars on it and be right in style.

It has turned hot and muggy here today, I was out earlier to get groceries after the grandson stared vacant eyed into both the fridge and freezer, I realized that I had no food, and then decided that it must be laundry day too so if it's nice again tomorrow - off I go to the park.

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Marc, how's the wrapping coming?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, this is a tale of the walking wounded. Still, I hope everyone is going to make it to Don's surprise birthday party. He is coming for a quite brunch and then the fun starts. Actually, we are going from dawn to dusk to include everyone who wants to come. 

I have both RVs wrapped and no one would know what they were under all that wrapping paper and duct tape.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I hope that the card that got snail mailed for everyone to sign made it back to you in time to attach to the gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie Express picked it up in Kenora, ON and brought it back by this evening.


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> ...We pried an hour loose to pick some strawberries.


That's one thing I don't get. Going out in a hot field, break your back and pick strawberries. The strawberry patches do sell fresh pre-picked pints and quarts. So why go through all the bother and time??


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> That's one thing I don't get. Going out in a hot field, break your back and pick strawberries. The strawberry patches do sell fresh pre-picked pints and quarts. So why go through all the bother and time??


It's one of those 'parent/child' bonding things.


----------



## MaxPower

OK I get the bonding thing. But I see people without children doing this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. See you all at dawn for the sunrise service for Don's birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> It's one of those 'parent/child' bonding things.


That, plus some people actually do enjoy it. And it is also much cheaper. Which, when one is going to make quarts and quarts of jam, is relevant. But both my wife and daughter enjoy it, and it does have some nostalgic qualities for me, having done it far too often as a child.

Won't be back to the place we went to today, though. Very close, but expensive, and not overly good berries.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, Elaine, Matt et all.

Just got off the phone with FeXL who was calling to check up on me.

You folks really do have to stop worrying.


----------



## Sonal

Now, Don, we will all worry if we all choose to worry, so don't you worry a bit about anyone else's worrying.


----------



## RevMatt

Well put, Sonal


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

Let me be the first to wish Don a very happy birthday (are you older than dirt yet  ) Seriously though, I hope your day is filled with happiness, family and friends. And here's to your health

So in honour of Don's birthday, the usual coffee and tea is being served and I will be making whatever Don wants for his birthday.

Cheers Don.


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> That, plus some people actually do enjoy it. And it is also much cheaper. Which, when one is going to make quarts and quarts of jam, is relevant. But both my wife and daughter enjoy it, and it does have some nostalgic qualities for me, having done it far too often as a child.
> 
> Won't be back to the place we went to today, though. Very close, but expensive, and not overly good berries.


Nope. Still don't get it. I'm not convinced that is actually fun.

I picked berries with my Mom when I was a kid and that is some nostalgia I don't want to relive. Not a fun experience.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Nope. Still don't get it. I'm not convinced that is actually fun.
> 
> I picked berries with my Mom when I was a kid and that is some nostalgia I don't want to relive. Not a fun experience.


I also recall picking berries as a kid and it's not something I want to relive. In my case it was saskatoon berries which grow on fairly high bushes. The picking season was short and in those days you either picked the saskatoons, or had NO fruit for the coming winter so it was a necessity.

There is a farmer's market just down the street from me every Saturday and the Hutterites sell frozen saskatoons for $20 a pail. I heard someone complain at the high price and I couldn't help speaking up and reminding them that they had obviously never been the one that had to pick the darn things.

I buy the berries from the Hutterites and when they have them, I also buy the ready made pies, so in honor of Don's birthday, I have added a couple of fresh saskatoon pies to today's fare.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Mmmmm, Saskatoon pie is my favourite in the whole world, any ice cream to go with it?

Margaret, I too remember picking Saskatoon berries and it was a day long tough and dirty job. The good part was getting my fill as I picked. $20 a bail seems like a bargain to me. I would not spend the time picking for a lousy 20 bucks.

Slight improvement again today, but not being able to sit limits what I can do today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Happy Birthday. In your honor, we have invited a "few" guests to the Cafe Chez Marc here in The Shang (13,284 at last count). They are flying in from all over the world. Hopefully, the 7,926 Saskatoon pies and mountains of ice cream will last until the final person arrives to wish you a happy birthday.

Someone might want to help you unwrap your gifts. Paix et bon fete, mon frere.

Go to the links on posting #18695 to see the gifts before they were wrapped.


----------



## Ena

A very Happy Birthday to you Don! 

Am sure it won't be a "Mary" party and will be still in full swing by the time I get home from work. 

Mary party? See Mary Tyler Moore episode guide.


----------



## Beej

Happy birthday Sinc. 

Nice mountains o' ice cream.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we actually received RSVPs from Mary Tyler Moore, Gavin MacLeod, Cloris Leachman, Valerie Harper and Ed Asner. So, this won't be a "Mary party" since it will go on until dawn.


----------



## winwintoo

Marc's links to Don's birthday gifts didn't work for me, so I took the liberty of wrapping one of them and posting it again.










Happy Birthday Don!

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

What the matter?










Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

OK, I haven't had enough coffee. The picture wasn't showing up for me and now it's there a lot of times. Just shows how eager I was for Don to get his gift   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Morning all, and a very Happy Birthday to Don.

My contribution is a freshly caught salmon for the BBQ.

Regarding saskatoon berries ... one of my treasured memories of visiting my grandmother is getting a dish of home-canned saskatoon berries for dessert, and then getting a quart of them to take home with me when I left.

But you could not pay me enough to pick those little things now. $20 a pail sounds like a bargain compared to scratches and bug bites. 

But ... we do have blackberries growing rampantly wild around here, and part of the fun of life is going out and picking blackberries, and eating them fresh off the bush (just give them a hygenic 'blow' to get off any wee bugs).


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Morning all, and a very Happy Birthday to Don.
> 
> My contribution is a freshly caught salmon for the BBQ.
> 
> Regarding saskatoon berries ... one of my treasured memories of visiting my grandmother is getting a dish of home-canned saskatoon berries for dessert, and then getting a quart of them to take home with me when I left.
> 
> But you could not pay me enough to pick those little things now. $20 a pail sounds like a bargain compared to scratches and bug bites.
> 
> But ... we do have blackberries growing rampantly wild around here, and part of the fun of life is going out and picking blackberries, and eating them fresh off the bush (just give them a hygenic 'blow' to get off any wee bugs).


Elaine, that magic hygenic poof of air cleaned every dropped candy or piece of fruit when we were kids. My Mom always said a little dirt won't hurt you and my wife, an RN thinks this is the trouble with so many kids with allergies and asthma. Everything is now made to kill 99% of bacteria and our bodies are changing for the worse because of it. Even hand soap is now antibacterial. It would seem man's quest to rid himself of bugs may be his downfall. We do in fact need a little "dirt" in our systems to develop resistance to the good bugs that die along with the bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, thanks for the pics of the post-wrapped gifts. The links on posting #18695 work to see what they looked like pre-wrapping.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a party!!!!!!!! Amazing how many people showed up out of the thousands of RSVPs received. Still, this might go on into Tuesday if we are not careful. Only 9 pies left would you believe.


----------



## Cameo

Yup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it is midnight here in St.John's, but the partying is going strong. I shall wish everyone a good night. Summer session starts tomorrow morning and I have to be online bright and early. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hope you liked your gifts. I couldn't choose between the two RVs, so it will be interesting to know which one you like the best. The one you don't choose shall become a Doxie Emergency Squad Respite on Wheels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Sorry to be a party pooper, spirit is willing but the body isn't. Used to be able to party all night, come home and change for work. Those were the days  

I heard one report of 33 C for tomorrow. I really didn't want to hear that with working in a building with no A/C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning one and all. The party for Don is stilling going on with no sign of letting up. Bill and Melinda Gates and Warren Buffett made a surprise announcement about the Buffett fortune. Still, Don's 100th birthday was still the main focus of our party.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning one and all. Had a hard time getting in to the party, coming late as I did, but I was here in spirit! 

Hope you all have a wonderful Monday. I am being forced by circumstances to stay home for an hour or so this morning. I may just have a nap. W00t.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, never mock the power of a short nap. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Have to get a column together in the next couple of days, not an easy task when one has to stand to type.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, do you have any voice recognition software for your Mac?


----------



## bhil

Monring all, and happy belated birthday Don! Sorry I couldn't make it to the party yesterday, but things were too hectic. From the look of things here though it was a good time. When are people going to learn to clean up after themselves?

I guess I better go get started on the dishes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, the party is still going strong. So, enjoy yourself and forget about the dishes.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, do you have any voice recognition software for your Mac?


No Marc, I do not. Any suggestions appreciated as it is something I had not considered. Might be a great addition to my MacBook Pro.


----------



## Dr.G.

I used Dragon Naturally Speaking with my Dell when I hurt my back and could not sit for very long periods of time. Thus, I stood and dictated and then sat and did the editing.


----------



## bhil

Marc, I'm not a big party person, besides, I found one of the leftover pies in the kitchen, and since everyone else is at the party, I won't be disturbed when I start to dig in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, we were saving the last pie for the birthday boy. So, you shall have to explain why it is not there for Canada Day.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Sean, we were saving the last pie for the birthday boy. So, you shall have to explain why it is not there for Canada Day.


Because my birthday is the day before Canada Day, so technically I will be the birthday boy before then.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Because my birthday is the day before Canada Day, so technically I will be the birthday boy before then.


Good comeback Sean. Therefore you get the cake by lieu of your day before BD! Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, enjoy the pie with Don's blessing. If this party does not end soon (we still have 9,726 guests still here out of over 14,000 that showed up), we could extend it to celebrate your birthday and Canada. Would you want the other RV as a gift???


----------



## Ena

Hot and grumpy so with the party still going on I think I'll come back when I've cooled off. Please don't let Sean Connery leave until I get back


----------



## Sonal

Oh, glad to see that I didn't completely miss Don's Birthday party, so Happy Birthday. The remaining 9,000+ stragglers and I are still celebrating away.

Ann, I think Sean Connery is still here. He started stroking doxie ears, and has gone into a meditative trance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I have Sean C. here playing with all six doxies. He is quite in tune with their ways, and they seem to be thrilled by his Scottish accent. I guess they have tired with my New York City accent for dog, ball, talk, walk, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, I am going to bed. Let the party rage on until Canada Day, or the 4th of July. I have been up prior to dawn and that is here in St.John's, where dawn comes first and early. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone remind Don that the 21 year old Scotch is from Sean Connery.


----------



## MLeh

Evening all. Anyone got a spare room for the Canada Day weekend in Ottawa? (looooooong story which involves me giving my bed in my hotel room away ...)

Edit: I should note that I HAVE found a room at the hotel, but it's a smoking room, so I'm actually just being fussy. E


----------



## winwintoo

Go out to the front steps of the hotel around 9 o'clock and see who's out there smoking - then trade with one of them   

As sure as I'm a foot tall, you'll be choking in a smoking room and someone else will be cowering under the awning trying to stay dry while they have that last drag before bedtime because the only available room was non-smoking.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Good idea Margaret, although I don't think that will be _too_ likely - the hotel is booked solid with children's choirs. (Smoking isn't good for the vocal cords). 

I'll just pray the room was vacant for a few days and got aired out well (and didn't have a chain smoker in it recently.) C'est la vie.

I will try a little trick I learnt from my best friend. She always carries stinky candles with her - even if it's not a smoking room there's always that 'hotel room' odour. When we stayed in Palm Springs together she dug out all sorts of little candles in tins, put them around the room, and it really did improve the overall ambience. (But then, she travels for a week with three suitcases, and I travel for the same amount of time with just one carry on - and if it's a choice between fitting in my mickey of whiskey versus stinky candles ... the mickey's gonna win.)

I'll just have to make sure not to burn the place down!


----------



## SINC

I used to carry one of those small plug in air fresheners in my bag and used it if the room was a bit off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I see that the party is still raging. We might move it to Elaine's smokers room if it goes until Canada Day. We shall see. This could be the Year of Don, rather than just the Week of Don. We shall see.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Beej. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Beej

Same as usual. We try not to tread on each other.

How's The Rock?


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. big rain storm here through most of the night, so it is already warm and muggy. Going to play hooky at least for the morning today, and take our house guest to Cora's for breakfast, and then a tour of the new war museum. Should be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, my corner of The Rock is a pleasant sunny 19C and calm. Doxies are all asleep in the sun coming through the window.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Matt. I would like to see the new War Museum. Went through the old one back in 1999.


----------



## RevMatt

I liked the old one. I'll give you a review on this one


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all from a hot and windy Alberta. We will likely break heat records today right across the province. Just wish the wind would die off to a breeze. It's seemed gale force yesterday and today.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, good to see you up and around.

It's looking like a nice day here although the sky is a bit hazy.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Margaret, the haze in the air is smoke. I heard there were some fairly significant forest fires up north right now. And yes it is good to see Don up and around, but it will be better to see him able to sit down again.


----------



## bhil

Don,

When was your next road trip taking you through Regina again?


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Good to see the birthday boy around. Standing at the keyboard, Don?

(If your current problems are an extension of your back woes: my mother has a bad back and had issues with muscles in her butt too, and now has one of those 'kneel' chairs. I can't stand it myself, but she swears by it. She's an editor and does a lot of typing. Just a suggestion in case you've not considered it. example )


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Morning all. Good to see the birthday boy around. Standing at the keyboard, Don?
> 
> (If your current problems are an extension of your back woes: my mother has a bad back and had issues with muscles in her butt too, and now has one of those 'kneel' chairs. I can't stand it myself, but she swears by it. She's an editor and does a lot of typing. Just a suggestion in case you've not considered it. example )


I have a kneeling chair and really like it - the one I have is like the least expensive one on that page the link takes you to. Mine isn't very adjustable and is not a very good fit for me, but still it's better for me than a chair at the same price would be.

I'm going to check into the ones with more options and see if I can find one locally.

Don, you might find it's just the ticket. You would think that "kneeling" would be hard on the "knees" but I have bad knees and it doesn't seem to affect me. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Morning all. Good to see the birthday boy around. Standing at the keyboard, Don?
> 
> (If your current problems are an extension of your back woes: my mother has a bad back and had issues with muscles in her butt too, and now has one of those 'kneel' chairs. I can't stand it myself, but she swears by it. She's an editor and does a lot of typing. Just a suggestion in case you've not considered it. example )


Actually, on the couch with the MBP on a solid wooden hard place mat on my tummy. Interesting chair though.

Sean, if I survive, our trip would be in mid July, but the wife's sister has had a change of plans and that may not happen. Everything is up in the sir right now.


----------



## MLeh

Only problem my mother has with the kneeling style chair is she wears out the toes on her sheepskin slippers. If you've not tried one yet - do try it ... but apparently it takes some getting used to.

(And Margaret uses it ... and my mother is from Saskatchewan ... so it's probably the perfect solution for a prairie boy.  )


----------



## bhil

Don, hopefully you are feeling better by mid July and your wife's sister has a change of plans again and you make it out this way, so you and Margaret and I can have our mini-meet.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Just popped in for a minute. Thinks are slowing down for the summer ... finally. All our Relays are finished for this year. They are are our biggest fundraisers and the most work to put on.
Mamma and I will be heading west to see our grand daughter and spend her first birthday with her. She is growing into a little sweetheart. we'll be leaving mid July and be gone for almost six weeks. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## MLeh

Matt and Beej can come out of hiding now. 

I've found a room that is non-smoking.


----------



## Beej

I wasn't hiding, I was on a smoke break.


----------



## winwintoo

Bolor said:


> Hi all
> Just popped in for a minute. Thinks are slowing down for the summer ... finally. All our Relays are finished for this year. They are are our biggest fundraisers and the most work to put on.
> Mamma and I will be heading west to see our grand daughter and spend her first birthday with her. She is growing into a little sweetheart. we'll be leaving mid July and be gone for almost six weeks. I am looking forward to it.


How far west? Are you driving? Will your travels bring you to Regina or near here?

Sean has that lakefront property he wants to show off and I'm always up for coffee if you can spare a few minutes!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

How come no one travels east............all the way east anymore???


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Bolor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, you smoke??? And around Harvey, your pet wolverine????


----------



## Dr.G.

We are down to the last 1000 guests. When will they leave????? They are waiting for Don to blow out his candles.


----------



## Beej

Wolverines are a tough breed and an individual wolverine is more likely to die from a swarm of 10+ healthy adult doxies. Sadly, the Doxie Disinformation Squad ensures that media coverage reports one sickly or child doxie on a noble quest as the culprits. 

On the topic, wolverines are known for preferring cigars.


----------



## RevMatt

Glad to hear it, Elaine. I doubt you want to share a futon couch with Sean, after all.

Although it may have been better than a smoking room


----------



## Ena

Getting a bit foosty in Cafe Marc so I hope that you don't think me anti-social if I sit out on the patio after being inside all day. I'll pick up the cigar butts while I'm out here wearing one of the icky green colored rubber gloves that I forgot to leave at work.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Getting a bit foosty in Cafe Marc so I hope that you don't think me anti-social if I sit out on the patio after being inside all day. I'll pick up the cigar butts while I'm out here wearing one of the icky green colored rubber gloves that I forgot to leave at work.


Those are gloves? Geez, I've always thought my Ann's just had old looking hands.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Glad to hear it, Elaine. I doubt you want to share a futon couch with Sean, after all.
> 
> Although it may have been better than a smoking room


Sean is very cuddly, but not really my type. (and I don't think I'm his).


----------



## RevMatt

He says he is horribly offended by such a remark.




Or something


----------



## MLeh

Quite.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wolverines are a tough breed and an individual wolverine is more likely to die from a swarm of 10+ healthy adult doxies. Sadly, the Doxie Disinformation Squad ensures that media coverage reports one sickly or child doxie on a noble quest as the culprits." Beej, that is the Doxie Disinfection Squad, and they are there to protect doxies from catching wolverine lice. Doxies are not normally "sickly" and I am not sure what a "child doxie" is unless you meant to say a "doxie puppy". Either way, the 10 to 1 ratio is usually the 10 wolverines trying to defend their lair from one brave doxie. My wife is actually taking one of our doxies to Alberta, and might try him at "Field Trials", which is a doxie going through tunnels after simulated badgers and wolverines. They don't use live badgers and wolverines anymore because of the brutality to these poor creatures of nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hate to tell you folks that there is no smoking in The Shang. Thus, what you thought were cigar butts were actually the Baby Ruth bars that were tossed about by Hank Aaron at Don Cherry and Bill Gates. Go figure that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Sadly, the party came to a grinding halt when author J.K. Rowling hinted that Harry Potter might not survive her last book. She whispered this to Don Cherry and Adam Sandler, and that was that. Within minutes, the remaining 739 people at the party went into a funk. Go figure.

So, Happy Birthday, Don. Hoped you liked you party.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, great party thanks. I too am off to the horizontal position after sitting, against doc's orders, for over five hours today.


----------



## Ena

Time for me to rack-out too. Looking forward to the release of the DVD of Don's party. Just who were the three tenors singing at the very end?


----------



## Beej

Morning all; off to the airport this morning. I hope they let me through with my razor, because I don't feel like checking my luggage today. If not, I may be fuzzified by tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Don, I am glad you liked your party, since you deserved it. Not too many of us reach the ripe old age of 90. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Just who were the three tenors singing at the very end?" Ann, did you not recognize Donald Trump, Ralph Klein and Tom Jones??? Now, THAT is some treo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck at security, Beej. Send us a post card when you reach Wolverine Falls, Wyoming.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It's like a hot and sunny day on the way. I hope someone gets to go outside and enjoy it, while I'm sitting at my desk working.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Still mostly horizontal, but seem to be healing. No pain is good too. Spent the last two hours filing the columns and look forward to a hot and lazy day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A good idea to relax, Don. Rest and peaceful thoughts are helpful.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, a/c running already. Hate to think what my power bill will be.

Glad to hear you're feeling better Don, but be careful that laying around and healing can become addictive and it's hard to tell when the hurtin' has stopped and it's time to move again - ask me how I know   

Hard at work here, Margaret


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all
Margaret, we are going all the way to the coast. My wife has relatives in Calgary, Kamloops and our son and granddaughter live in Port Coquitlam. In all our trips west we have never been to the Island and are hoping to make this trip. We are also thinking of taking the Yellowhead through to Kamloops as something different. We usually race through the Trans Canada Hwy all the way. Timing, at the moment, hasn't been firmed up yet and may not be as we want to make this more a "vacation" as opposed "MUST-VISIT-RELATIVE" trip. We shall see how it goes. If we go the Yellowhead route out, we will return on #1 and through Regina.

Don, I'm glad you are feeling better. It is too bad you had to cut your trip short.

Marc, I missed the comments on your trip to Cuba. I hope it was a wonderful holiday for you.

Mleh, I'm glad you got a none smoking room. I know what you are saying. No amount of time or Febreeze takes the odor out. Matt and Beej are probably more disappointed that you are staying at a hotel. You sound as though your are great person from your posts.


----------



## SINC

Hey Bob, welcome home. Must be done with your CCS duties are you? Hope it was a great success. If you come via the Yellowhead you will pass within 6 km of my house. Coffee perhaps? If not, have a great trip and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, I missed the comments on your trip to Cuba. I hope it was a wonderful holiday for you." Bob, it was a grand trip. Hope to do it again next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sipping tea with J.K. Rowling, she told me who dies in her final book. It shall be a shocker to say the least.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, she was the last of the 14,838 guests who came to Don's birthday bash to leave.


----------



## Bolor

Don, if I get anywhere near your place I will call. I hope you are listed in the book


----------



## Bolor

Marc 
I'm glad you enjoyed your trip. It's always nice to other cultures and visit the warm sun


----------



## Dr.G.

We appreciate any warmth and sun here in St.John's. My wife and I would like to go for a longer time this time around so that we could spend a few days in Havana.


----------



## RevMatt

Afternoon, all. Another muggy day here in the home of hot air. Elaine is already in the city somewhere, I think. I felt a distinct disturbance in the force earlier 

Third and final night of sitting for two boys (6&8) coming up. I've made it this far, I should be fine


----------



## Cameo

Why is it that the entire country wants to move in the last two weeks of June? Do they know what a panic it is for those who work for moving companies????? I'm frazzled to say the least. Which end is up????

Deeeep breath.........doxie mantra.........

Oh well - hope everyone else is good - Don, sounds like things are improving for you healthwise. Bolor, good to see you back.


----------



## Dr.G.

doxie mantra -- "Moving is a life cycle, and such cycles come back upon itself." Breathe deeply ................. hold the breath ................ exhale slowly. "I am a person of value, and my time is valuable. I have time for a moment of serenity and trauquility." Breathe deeply ................. hold the breath ................ exhale slowly. "And this too shall pass...."


----------



## Cameo

"Moving is a life cycle, and such cycles come back upon itself."

Yup - all in the last two weeks of JUNE!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Breathe deeply ................. hold the breath ................ exhale slowly.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> Why is it that the entire country wants to move in the last two weeks of June? Do they know what a panic it is for those who work for moving companies????? I'm frazzled to say the least. Which end is up????
> 
> Deeeep breath.........doxie mantra.........
> 
> Oh well - hope everyone else is good - Don, sounds like things are improving for you healthwise. Bolor, good to see you back.


Oh dear. I never even thought of that today as I was pacing the floor waiting for the movers to come and haul away that cursed chair! 

My son finally took it off my hands. He had some stuff to move out of his grandmother's house so they can settle her estate, so he had them come and get the chair at the same time.

I was just annoyed at the delay, never thought what they might be up against.

I have to say that they were most charming and pleasant when they finally arrived - something about being young and able maybe.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Still 27 here, but nice in the motor home with the A/C running. Last time I was in here, I was not well. Good to be almost back to normal. Can't wait to hit the road with the wife next week.


----------



## Ena

Cameo, do hope that you will be getting a long weekend off to recover.

Don, am sure you are really looking forward to your trip after being unwell recently.

Mention of J K Rowling got me thinking about where she now lives near Aberfeldy, Perthshire, Scotland. Lovely isolated spot. Local legend has it that Pontius Pilot was born there.


----------



## SINC

Just about time to had in now that the house has cooled down and grab the couch in the cross breeze. Bet I am asleep by 10:30. Night all.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh. 10:42 and I'm still awake. What went wrong?


----------



## RevMatt

Night, all. Go to bed, Don.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Afternoon, all. Another muggy day here in the home of hot air. Elaine is already in the city somewhere, I think. I felt a distinct disturbance in the force earlier


The disturbance in the force had nothing to do with me being in the city, and everything to do with thunderstorms shutting down Pearson Airport while we sat in an Ottawa bound plane for 3 hours. Finally arrived about 2 hours ago. (ie at 11 pm instead of the scheduled 8 pm) Took an hour to sort out the rooms. (They didn't have enough, even though we paid for the proper #...) AND ... No food in the hotel for us, despite the fact that we hadn't eaten since noon, because we were too late... Ordered delivery Pizza for dinner: just devoured, and now I'm to bed. 

trip so far (out of 10): 2 

(I'll rant tomorrow about the hotel rooms which consist of one double bed and one double hide-a-bed, for four people ...)


----------



## SINC

Darn, still awake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. 20C with sunshine, an ocean breeze, and it's only 9AM. Hopefully, Don is sound asleep. I shall give him a doxie sleep mantra if this happens to him again.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all.

That sucks, Elaine. Glad you made it eventually! Three hours would be long enough the kids would start to be bored and cranky, too. BUmmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Matt.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Looks like another yesterday here at work. UUGH...and of course the boss is out on the field with the crew. The emergency I believe I solved yesterday better happen as planned this morning or the you know what will really hit the fan.
Since it is across this country I have to wait for two hours to find out if it is solved
or not due to time differences.

The logistics of this job is not easy when you are scheduling crews and trucks across the entire country and everyone wants it on a certain day. It is hard on the customer waiting too though and we understand that everyone has things to do and places to be. Most people do not have any kind of understanding of everything that is actually involved.

I think I will be growling at people before this day is out, and the long weekend can't come soon enough.....................


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Marc, Matt and Cameo.

Cameo, things will work out just fine. I can feel it.


----------



## Bolor

Morning all
Cameo, I find it hard to believe that you actually growl. You seem too nice to engage in that sort of energy wasting thing. Like Marc said ... deep breaths ... hmmmm.. that looks good on you .

Don, I hope you finally got some sleep. The hot weather can be bothersome at times like that. 
Matt, have those boys worn you out yet? Sounds like fun


----------



## RevMatt

The boys went home unscathed. Actually, they are quite well behaved young men, and the best part is that my almost three-year old daughter thinks they are awesome, so they keep her occupied. Although it is hysterical to watch her trying to order them around. 

Sadly, today I must work. And convince my wife to tell her boss to go stuff it, and that we aren't asking the census crews to work on Saturday. I will be bummed if we have to give up a big chunk of Canada Day for this stupid job.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. 

Don, glad to hear you are back on the upswing. Hopefully you are back to 100% by the time your trip rolls around.

Jeanne, today will be better. And if it isn't, remember that the long weekend is almost upon us.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> The logistics of this job is not easy when you are scheduling crews and trucks across the entire country and everyone wants it on a certain day. It is hard on the customer waiting too though and we understand that everyone has things to do and places to be. Most people do not have any kind of understanding of everything that is actually involved.


It's too funny, you schedule them and you KNOW they didn't get there when they said they did, but I analyse their log books and according to the log books, everything went accordint o plan - that is until I check the fuel purchase reports and find out that they bought fuel in Calgary when they said they were in Winnipeg   

I don't every deal with any of the people, just the paper, but I sit here and my imagination soars at some of their antics   

I woke up at 4 a.m. for some reason but was able to get back to sleep for a bit so now I'm up and groggy.

Hope everyone has a good day, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

It's the "balls that get dropped" that drive me nuts - all of a sudden know one knows whose job it was to arrange for that car to be picked up........and guess who has to deal with the customer who is leaving by plane and his car is still at residence???? My title is Office Coordinator - but my position is "anything that needs to be done" including setting up origin agents, destination agents, solving emergencies, ........you name it as well as the estimates and the rest of the paperwork. There is only myself and my boss in the office - sales are in and out but they are and should be on the road mostly. We are across Canada and the United States and both data bases are completely different of course.

It is interesting and keeps me on my toes..........but boy oh boy can things change in an instance and everyone in a panic........

Margaret - you are in the transportation business of some sort from the sounds of it?


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> Margaret - you are in the transportation business of some sort from the sounds of it?


The work I do for my son is analysing truckers log sheets. I've been around truckers my whole life, so I'm pretty well prepared for this job   

My dear departed ex-husband used to say that he's backed up more miles than most people will drive in a lifetime, so I've heard all the stories.

I know it's little comfort, but if you weren't handling all those balls that you're juggleing all day, they would quickly stop asking you for things. The phone would ring, you'd answer, they'd say "oh, nobody's in, I'll call back later" 

So pat yourself on the back - you're doing a good job! And those folks who are moving this weekend will remember you fondly the next time they move and _that other_ mover not only forgets the car, they back the truck over it   

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

The only problem is that we are a two man office - my boss, who runs this place and takes care of dispatch and me who catches everything else.
At least he has most of the headaches - the major decisions are his.

All in all I love my job - and I couldn't ask for a better boss.


----------



## RevMatt

Cameo said:


> All in all I love my job - and I couldn't ask for a better boss.


That in and of itself is huge. I'm sure you're still stressed, but at least you can count that blessing. A bad boss or a good boss can make an enormous difference.


----------



## MLeh

Greetings all. An incredibly tight schedule here. Mass choir rehearsal this morning, tour of Parliament, more rehearsals in an hour. Concert tonight, tomorrow more rehearsals for the massed choir concerts on Canada Day. The daughter is exhausted from only getting 3 hours of sleep last night. I'm stuck chaperoning today, but hopefully the woman I'm covering for will arrive tonight.

If anyone is going to be in Ottawa on Canada Day - check out the free concerts at the National Arts Centre. 10 am, 2 pm and 7pm. The choir is going to be spectacular - I'm really enjoying listening to the massed choir rehearsals despite everything else going sideways.


----------



## RevMatt

Glad to hear you are still alive, Elaine. We'll be dropping by to see you, of course.


----------



## winwintoo

Elaine, I had boys, so their trips were hockey and lacrosse - and I was never invited along.

Out of all the trips and there were many, many trips, especially the lacrosse ones to some pretty faraway places for a Saskatchewan boy, the one that my son remembers is the time the bus broke down and they all had to hitchhike home!

I remember it too because whoever dropped them in Regina left them in the middle of a shopping center parking lot at 3 in the morning. Somehow they found a phone and I had to go get them.

I also remember another lacrosse trip with failed transportation that delivered a few extra players to my house on Thanksgiving - guess how much leftover turkey there was that year  

So, while we adults would like for everything to go smoothly, what the kids remember is the excitement of thngs going wrong! Come to think of it what *I* remember about my trip to England a couple of years ago was almost missing the plane in Minneapolis and the red faces of the flight crew when my lanky, travel-worn grandson stood up for me and made them give us the seats in first class after they had rudely informed us that anyone who's late has to sit in the back of the plane.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

""the red faces of the flight crew when my lanky, travel-worn grandson stood up for me and made them give us the seats in first class after they had rudely informed us that anyone who's late has to sit in the back of the plane."


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ena

Later the same day all. 

My three-day weekend started at 3:00 pm PDT. Yay!


----------



## RevMatt

Have a good weekend, then


----------



## Beej

Weather: no one's fault.

Air Canada's 'on time'-delay-I dunno-cancelled information striptease: grrrr. They actually gave an 'estimate' that was so obviously false to anyone with eyes that the person announcing it even said it was unlikely. Not to mention that the flight was 'on time' up to about half an hour after it was supposed to depart. Not to mention... Stella, please put me in a good mood.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that I shall have to provide a group doxie mantra. Stress in going to kill you all off if you are not careful. Now, everyone repeat after me -- "Doxies are cute .......... doxies are soft .............. doxies are warm.............. and for all the things that are stressing me out I say 'and this too shall come to pass'." Breathe deeply and exhale slowly.


----------



## Beej

It's wolvie-time.


----------



## SINC

I'll stick with my Jack Rabbit thanks!


----------



## MaxPower

Well finally back online with my MDD. It's good to be back in business again. As well my 40 GB 3 Gen iPod is back from the dead. A simple firmware upgrade did the trick.


----------



## MLeh

Evening all. Just back from individual program performances from some of the choirs. There were bunches of concerts around Ottawa - ours was at Christ Church Cathedral (Anglican), which is apparently where HRH worships when she drops in to check on the colonies.

Concert was lovely - four choirs - ours, one from Saskatchewan, another from New Brunswick, and then the National Capital Youth Choir. A nice variety of music and styles (although the pews in the cathedral aren't very comfy, so my bum is tired from the concert). 

Late night, early morning not too far away, so I'll say 'Goodnight Shang', and hope everyone is feeling healthy and happy.


----------



## SINC

Glad your day turned out well Elaine, and I can relate to the bum thing. Mine's been a real bummer! 

Welcome back Warren, we missed you. Glad you are up and running.


----------



## winwintoo

I was not sure if my air conditioner was working today because it still seemed pretty warm in here. Then I went to work at the bead store in the mall. When I left work at 10 it was like walking into a wall. I can't believe the heat and humidity at this time of night. I ducked into Safeway to buy some ice cream and it was mostly heavy milk by the time I got home even with the a/c on in the car.

I guess all that rain we had.......

Hope everyone is still having a good week, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Time to call it a day. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine pre-Canada Day. Getting out my Canadian flag in readiness for dawn tomorrow. "We stand on guard for thee."


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.mocollinsonline.net/Doggone_Tired_of_Them.wmv

My wife just sent this to me. "Goodbye, cruel world.............."

Of course, as she said, these are not doxies.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all.

While I can see the humour in the video, one would hope your wife had no underlying intent in you viewing this story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, there are times I feel the same stress, but then a doxie comes and sits in my lap. Luckily, my wife does not spoil them or talk to them as this wife does in the clip. Actually, I do the spoiling and silly talking to our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, come to think of it, I am heavily insured for accidental death. No, this won't happen.............. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Marc, it is good to know you are covered, although I suspect the love of doxies is pretty evenly split in your household.


----------



## SINC

I ran across an odd bit of trivia today.

The most commonly used 4 wheeler on earth is the automobile, which includes trucks, SUVs or any powered 4 wheel vehicle.

The trivia question is:

What is the second most commonly used 4 wheeler on the planet?

I'll leave you to ponder this while I am out and about today.

A brain teaser to be sure.


----------



## Ena

Don, would that be a baby carriage?


----------



## SINC

Sorry Ena, not a baby carriage.


----------



## Vandave

Buggy, as in horse and buggy.


----------



## RevMatt

G'day all. Another day. Hope all are well.

And I hate riddles


----------



## SINC

Nope, not a buggy Vandave.

Sorry Matt, just ignore this one.


----------



## RevMatt

I'm in a pensive mood today, in preparation for tomorrow, and in response to the results of that thread on privacy. So, since I don't have a blog, I share with you:

(posted here because I didn't really want to get into the endless political debates.)

I'm so content to stand in line,
wait and see, pass the time,
talk a streak, fall asleep,
wake up late, whine and weep,
I kiss the hand that slaps me senseless,
I'm so accepting, I am so defenseless,

I am far too Canadian,
I am far too Canadian,

I pick the bones of what's been done,
and I'll lick them clean with a cautious tongue,
in dim lit rooms, I'll spill my guts,
I'm the revolution when the doors are shut,
I bite the hand that slaps me senseless,
but my patience it is.. too relentless,

I am far too Canadian,
I am far too Canadian,

I am the face of my country,
expressionless and small,
weak at the knees, shaken badly,
can't straighten up at all,
I watch the spine of my country,
bend and break,
I'm in a sorry state,

I scratch the walls to mark the days,
with my coup-de-tete, I am locked away,
with mother Jones, pots of tea,
the kitchen poster, anarchy,
I never march in demonstration,
I hold my breath for arbitration,
I am far too Canadian,
I am far too Canadian,

I am the face of my country,
expressionless and small,
weak at the knees, shaken badly,
can't straighten up at all,
I watch the spine of my country,
bend and break,
I'm in a sorry state,
I am a sorry state,
won't you welcome to the sorry state,

weak at the knees, shaken badly,
can't straighten up at all,
can't straighten up at all,
straighten up at all,
all.

-Spirit of the West


----------



## SINC

A rather dark post in an otherwise cheerful Shang, especially the day before Canada Day, but that is why we are here. I can think of more reasons to love this country than to not.

We all need to learn to straighten and stand tall for Canada.


----------



## RevMatt

Yeah, and I appear to have killed the thread, too. Sorry about that. I'm fun at parties.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Yeah, and I appear to have killed the thread, too. Sorry about that. I'm fun at parties.


Nope, you can't stop The Shang Gang. Watch 'em come out of the woodwork later today!


----------



## Cameo

Yup!!!! We're here! Let the festivities begin


----------



## Sonal

RevMatt, you may be a man of God, but you do not have the power to kill THIS thread. 

You mere mortal, you.


----------



## RevMatt

Hehe. Glad to hear it  3.5 hours between posts was scaring me. Enjoy your weekends, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Less than five hours to go before our early Canada Day festivities at midnight here in St.John's, where Canada Day begins each year. Then, it is off for a few hours sleep before the sunrise service atop Signal Hill. These two events usually ring in Canada Day for the rest of Canada. It is our gift to Canada for allowing NL to join Confederation back on April 1, 1949.


----------



## Ena

Matt, fell asleep. Your post had nothing to do with it either.  Day off treat.

Don, wheels answer? Pretty please.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Don, wheels answer? Pretty please.


Sent you PM!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I ran across an odd bit of trivia today.
> 
> The most commonly used 4 wheeler on earth is the automobile, which includes trucks, SUVs or any powered 4 wheel vehicle.
> 
> The trivia question is:
> 
> What is the second most commonly used 4 wheeler on the planet?
> 
> I'll leave you to ponder this while I am out and about today.
> 
> A brain teaser to be sure.


A Skateboard?


----------



## SINC

Sorry, Warren, but no.


----------



## MaxPower

OK Don. I'm Stumped. Give it up.


----------



## SINC

PM'd Warren the answer so he could sleep tonight.


----------



## winwintoo

A wheelchair?

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> A wheelchair?
> 
> Margaret


Sorry, but no, Margaret.


----------



## winwintoo

railcar?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> railcar?


Nope.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to say good night all.

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Happy Canada Day!!!


----------



## Beej

Happy Dominion, er Canada Day! There may actually be sunshine today for the big party.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and Happy Canada Day! (Even I have forgotten Dominion Day.)


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> Morning all and Happy Canada Day! (Even I have forgotten Dominion Day.)


There's hope for us yet, then 

Good morning, all, and Happy Canada Day.

Beej, if you get this, I think my family and I will be hitting the hill for the changing of the Guard and Musical Ride, starting at 10am. And I'll be going to the 2:30 concert to see Elaine and Elaine's daughter. Look for me if you're going to be in the area. In fact, I'll PM you my cell #.


----------



## SINC

Since I was ill on my BD last weekend, a group of friends are throwing a deck party for me this afternoon. They all tossed in and bought a case of Alaska King Crab legs and we're gonna BBQ 'em up with some cold beer.

Great BD gift, eh what?


----------



## RevMatt

Sounds wonderful, Don. And tasty


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Beej, if you get this, I think my family and I will be hitting the hill for the changing of the Guard and Musical Ride, starting at 10am. And I'll be going to the 2:30 concert to see Elaine and Elaine's daughter. *Look for me* if you're going to be in the area. In fact, I'll PM you my cell #.


Have you seen the hill on Canada day before?  

I was planning on avoiding it as I'm not a crowd person, but maybe I'll wonder around and look for you. That cell # should help.


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> Have you seen the hill on Canada day before?
> 
> I was planning on avoiding it as I'm not a crowd person, but maybe I'll *wonder* around and look for you. That cell # should help.


Try wandering, that will work better 

Yeah, but the hill was never too bad at 10am when I used to go. That has been a few years, mind you. I'll be the guy under the green Tilley.


----------



## Beej

Ooops. I wander about how I spell wonder. 

Now I'm thinking about "A Fish Called Wanda".

.....
-But you think you're an intellectual,
don't you, ape?

- Apes don't read philosophy.

- Yes, they do, Otto. 
They just don't understand it.

Now let me correct you
on a couple of things, OK?

Aristotle was not Belgian.

The central message of Buddhism
is not every man for himself.

The London Underground is not a political
movement. Those are all mistakes.
.....


----------



## bhil

Morning all, Happy Canada Day!

It looks like it is going to be a beautiful day outside, so I think I'll go find something to do out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon to one and all. Just got back from the Canada Day Dog Show. Rosie won Best Puppy, Opposite Sex (thus, the second best puppy at the show), and Casey won third in the hound group.


----------



## Ena

Good day from the West Coast of this wonderful country. 
June 26th was the anniversary date of our family coming to Canada and ten years later, in the same month, I took out Canadian citizenship. 
Having had the chance to travel outside Canada it confirms how lucky we are to call this country home.


----------



## SINC

Having been born in this country, I had no opportunity to choose it.

But if I had had that opportunity, I would have chosen Canada like so many others have done and I am secretly proud of those of you who have chosen Canada. :clap:


----------



## Beej

If you deeply love someone, do you need to go looking around for better? The love defines 'better', not the other way around.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Canada Day, everyone.

Born here, brought up here, can't see myself leaving. Even though I was born on American Independence Day.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Sonal said:


> Happy Canada Day, everyone.
> 
> Born here, brought up here, can't see myself leaving. Even though I was born on American Independence Day.


you still seeing a shrink about that?
oops, did I type that out loud?


----------



## Sonal

Oh, that one is way down on the priority list of things I need to talk to my shrink about. 

Had I been born 3 days earlier, I would have been born on Canada Day.
Had I been born 3 days later, I would have been born on the 7th day of the 7th month in the year 1977. 

Ah well. Can't pick your birthday.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Sonal said:


> Oh, that one is way down on the priority list of things I need to talk to my shrink about.
> 
> Had I been born 3 days earlier, I would have been born on Canada Day.
> Had I been born 3 days later, I would have been born on the 7th day of the 7th month in the year 1977.
> 
> Ah well. Can't pick your birthday.


just like you can't pick your relatives


----------



## winwintoo

Sonal said:


> Had I been born 3 days later, I would have been born on the 7th day of the 7th month in the year 1977.


That's not a day I want to remember or be reminded of - darn, now I've reminded myself  

Happy Canada Day - It's a beautiful day here. Getting a bit of work done and then my youngest grandson and I have a Photoshop project to do for a gift and then I think we'll walk down to the park and take in some of the entertainment.

I keep hoping Don would post the answer. My guesses didn't rate a private revelation so I guess I have to wait  

Congrats to Rosie and Casey - Casey is my buddy!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Oh, sorry Margaret. 

I've been wondering about the answer to Don's riddle myself--I couldn't think of a good guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the kudos for Casey (aka "In your face Case") and Rosie (aka Sweetie pie). To be honest, Casey is the better dog, but Rosie won over everyone's heart this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

As Joey Smallword, the last Father of Confederation and the first Premier of Newfoundland and Labrador, "I chose Canada." People keep asking me when I am going to move back to the US. After 29 years here in Canada, I think that I am here to stay. My wife has been getting me to think about going to the Annapolis Valley in Nova Scotia to retire in 5-8 years, and I would consider it when the time comes.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Oh, sorry Margaret.
> 
> I've been wondering about the answer to Don's riddle myself--I couldn't think of a good guess.


It is so simple, you will kick yourself.

The answer is the shopping cart!


----------



## Beej

Aaaargh! Sinc, next time I'm in Edmonton you will pay for this. Although, if I recall correctly, you 'paid' for it last time. Either way, I will think of a suitable punishment. beejacon


----------



## winwintoo

Sonal said:


> Oh, sorry Margaret.


No don't be sorry. Actually it's not the real anniversary of anything, but since I can't remember and have no record of the date of the ghastly, memorable, life-changing event, for some reason, 7/7/77 has stuck in my mind as a day to mourn. 

Maybe after Don has some King Crab legs or some Crab King legs, he'll relent and tell us.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Maybe after Don has some King Crab legs or some Crab King legs, he'll relent and tell us.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I just did. Check a couple of posts back from your last post.


----------



## winwintoo

sorry I was posting at the same time I guess.

It is blistering hot out there. Just got back from the park. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Aaaargh! Sinc, next time I'm in Edmonton you will pay for this. Although, if I recall correctly, you 'paid' for it last time. Either way, I will think of a suitable punishment. beejacon


Like you buying, perhaps?


----------



## winwintoo

You should all be ashamed of yourselves   

I posed Don's riddle to my *8 year old* grandson and he came up with the correct answer in under 3 minutes.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

*waves*

Back at the hotel for an hour between shows. Dinner in 15 minutes, and then back for the final performance tonight, followed by viewing of the fireworks. All I want to do is go to bed. Ah well.

Happy Canada Day everyone.


----------



## SINC

I am off to the kingdom of the crab. Happy Canada Day all. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got a call from the judge at the dog show. Seems like Rosie DID with the best puppy in show rather than the best puppy of opposite sex. The dog that won best puppy was a few weeks older than 1 year old. Only puppies born on July 1st, 2006 and sooner may be considered a puppy in Canada. So, little Rosie is a winner today. 

In honor of her victory, everything is free today and tomorrow at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Ena

Hooray for Rosie! Call must have been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Ann. Yes, it was a nice surprise. Sadly, the ribbon for the Best Puppy in Show was taken by this person and he is not due back at tomorrow's show. Still, she has the victory and the experience.


----------



## SINC

Back and crabby! Ate too much and had two too many beers.

Nice afternoon and our designated driver got me home safe.

Night all!

Hic!

Ooops, s'cuse moi.


----------



## SINC

Oh, nearly forgot. Learned and old native story today and wanted to share it with you all:

Two Wolves

One evening an old native told his grandson about a battle that goes on inside people.

He said, "My son, the battle is between two "wolves" inside us all. One is Evil. It is anger, envy, jealousy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego.

The other is Good. It is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion and faith."

The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather: "Which wolf wins?"

The old man simply replied, "The one you feed."

Great advice, don't you think?


----------



## RevMatt

Greetings, all. Just got home. The rain held off just long enough for the fireworks, and for most people to get onto their busses, although we got very wet on the walk home from the bus. We have been well celebrated. And now, off to bed. Very early service tomorrow morning...


----------



## MaxPower

Great story Don. One I am definitely going to take to heart. And one I can relate to. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all form beautiful St. George. This morning when I got up with the kids, There was the brightest, deepest red sunrise I have ever seen. Unfortunately though, I still have to dig out the cameras so a photo was not possible.

Once again, the coffee and tea is on the menu and since my wife has me on a diet, I cannot serve up the usual bacon and eggs. So today we have an assortment of Organic Fruits, Whole grain breads and preserves. Yum. XX)

The smoothie bar is also open. My speciality: Banana, Frozen fruit (your choice), yogurt, milk, and protein powder.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Early service. Grah. Have a good one, folks.


----------



## SINC

Morning Matt, Warren, et al. A healthy breakfast sounds about right today, since after sitting at my BD party for over six hours has caused a minor relapse so I will be off my feet for most of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sorry to hear of you "relapse", Don. Rest and tranquil thoughts might prove helpful today. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning Matt, Warren, et al. A healthy breakfast sounds about right today, since after sitting at my BD party for over six hours has caused a minor relapse so I will be off my feet for most of the day.


Don, don't you mean off your "seat"?

Just kidding, glad you enjoyed your birthday feast even if it meant a minor relapse - but that might be a warning of something. Might not be wise to attempt a long trip so soon.

I'm not sure what it looks like here today. Kind of unsettled I think.

I'll just grab a coffee and then off to work. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Feet/seat, either way if I stay off both I will be better for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, would physio help, or is this a matter of rest?


----------



## SINC

No Marc, it's a lower "plumbing" issue. Time and no weight on it is the key.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, then R & R is the order of the day.


----------



## Beej

Lethal Weapon 2 is on, and it is at the legendary toilet scene. This scene is well known for providing the structure upon which a source of great misunderstanding can be handled effectively.

"Do we do it on three? Or one, two, three, then do it?"

This is shaping up to be an excellent Sunday.


----------



## Ena

On the one, two, three thing I can relate on the confusion. Used to use it when getting ready to say lift patients up in bed with a staff member on either side of the bed. Poor shoulders if you're the only one lifting. We now use ready, set, go and lift on the go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Casey beat Rosie this afternoon in the standard wirehaired dachshund group, and then Casey went on to win second in the Hound Group. He was a little goofy at the end which lost him the Best in Group. Still, drinks are on the house at the Cafe Chez Marc in his honor.


----------



## SINC

Heat finally got to me. Retreated to the motor home and flipped on the A/C.

House is just too hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall send this ocean breeze out your way. 17C and a breeze off of the Atlantic Ocean. It is a tad bit cool for my wife, but I can still sit on the back deck without a shirt on.


----------



## SINC

Back in the house now, fans running full blast. I turned the ceiling fan on in the bedroom and continuing my R & R, I will now lie down and read a book for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Reading is a relaxing past time, Don.


----------



## SINC

Dunno about reading, but it is "past time" for me to go to bed. 

Night all.


----------



## Ena

Beautiful night here so I took the dog for a walk before turning in for the night. It's still about 20 C. 

Music from across the harbour has finally stopped. Musicians were pretty good but there are only so many Rod Stewart and Disco sets one can stand in a day. 

Enjoy your extra day of leisure tomorrow. Back to work for me in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning all. Time to get up and smell the roses.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, everyone. Hope you all had a good weekend, or are having more of a weekend, as the case may be. The floors in my church are being painted, so I have been ordered to stay out of my office 'til Wednesday. Bummer


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, bright and sunny here this morning.

I'm listening to a squawk of crows over in the park - someone must have left out something edible - I would welcome some Rod Stewart instead, but perhaps it will be over soon.

I'm sorry you can't go to work Matt. That must be disappointing  

My work is right here waiting for me and since there's no newspaper this morning, I have little of interest to distract me from starting it.........

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Sympathies to you Matt for not being able to work.

Margaret, I had two crows making such a racket in the street in front of the house this morning I finally got up and went out to see what was wrong. Our neighbour's cat, "Tony" was hiding under a car and the crows were simply hopping about the pavement "teasing" poor Tony. They flew off when I arrived.

Unlike Regina, both our dailies published today and I have just finished reading them over a coffee. Now, like you, my work awaits as I begin next weeks columns today.

It will be another scorcher here today at 31 and then 34 tomorrow.

Enjoy your long weekend all.


----------



## MLeh

*waves from Montreal*

Still rather tense from the choir part of the trip, and the masses of people, loud traffic and everything else here in Montreal isn't doing much to calm me down. The hotel is full of people on holiday, children running up and down the hall, yelling, doors slamming. Traffic outside is trucks backing up and sirens and horns honking. I think I'll go find a nice spa and get a massage or something. 

I guess I really am just a small town girl ...


----------



## RevMatt

Small town girl, she's been living in her small town world...

I'm sure I'll still get some work done, since our house guest will be away tomorrow, but I already have lunch/something with Elaine on Thursday, so most of that day is shot. Bummer again 

The happiest news of all, mind you, is that the [email protected])*(#!(*@&# census job is done Friday. They will ask us to extend for a while, is suspect, mind you. The work is a ways from done.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Off to work for another week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad that everyone is finally getting up. We have a great deal of freshly baked goodies that need to be eaten ASAP.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Morning all. Off to work for another week.


You work today? Thought it was a holiday - how I envy the life of a contractor - NOT  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I am working today........worked yesterday as well, along with Canada Day. Luckily, I am able to spread my work out over the course of each day and do a bit each day, everyday of the week. Thus, I am able to have free time when I want it even though I work every day of the week, morning, noon and night.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I am working today........worked yesterday as well, along with Canada Day. Luckily, I am able to spread my work out over the course of each day and do a bit each day, everyday of the week. Thus, I am able to have free time when I want it even though I work every day of the week, morning, noon and night.


Me too! That's the best kind of job to have. I did some work this morning and now I'm having a nice visit with my brother before he goes off to visit Mom.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Margaret. While I work more hours than I would if I was teaching 5 courses on-campus, I am able to spread these hours out to suit my lifestyle, rather than to fit into the Registrar's idea of when these courses should be offered. As well, I am able to teach outside on my back deck with my iBook and wi-fi. Much cooler than being stuck in a classroom.


----------



## SINC

Lucky us Marc and Margaret. I too have that freedom of hurs worked and love it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, luckily, since your are retired, you may work various "hurs" at your own discretion. As Karl Marx once wrote, "Work is the curse of the drinking class." Or was that Groucho Marx???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, luckily, since your are retired, you may work various "hurs" at your own discretion. As Karl Marx once wrote, "Work is the curse of the drinking class." Or was that Groucho Marx???


And as W. C. Fields often said:

"Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's house unless they have a well-stocked bar."


----------



## Dr.G.

"A woman drove me to drink and I didn't even have the decency to thank her." 

"I drink therefore I am."

"I never drink water. I'm afraid it will become habit-forming."

W C Fields.


----------



## Dr.G.

W. C. Fields, a lifetime agnostic, was discovered reading a Bible on his deathbed. "I'm looking for a loop-hole," he explained.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.dailywav.com/0101/gdnight.wav


----------



## winwintoo

http://www.eventsounds.com/wav/unusual.wav

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

I was just bragging about how reliable our electric utility is - never an outage - can't remember when the last time was, then boom. Everything went out for about an hour.

Very discombobulating. No internet, no phone, couldn't even run for the light because the car is in an underground garage with an electric gate  I even had to use earbuds to listen to my iPod  

I have a new respect for the folks at SaskPower though. There was a fairly large area out and they had it back up in under an hour and I realize how lucky we are that it so seldom happens.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "A woman drove me to drink and I didn't even have the decency to thank her."
> 
> "I drink therefore I am."
> 
> "I never drink water. I'm afraid it will become habit-forming."
> 
> W C Fields.


HE ALSO SAID:

"I never drink water. Fish pee in it."


----------



## Dr.G.

This one is for Beej, he who likes "stinking badgers".

http://www.dailywav.com/0599/badges1.wav


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, http://www.dailywav.com/0904/quitelikethis.wav


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, http://www.dailywav.com/0904/quitelikethis.wav


Hmmm, Marc each time I try your links, I get the following error message:

Gone

The requested resource
/0904/quitelikethis.wav
is no longer available on this server and there is no forwarding address. Please remove all references to this resource.
Apache/1.3.33 Server at hunell.securesites.net Port 80


----------



## Ena

Home and hungry. What's for supper/dinner?


----------



## winwintoo

I didn't think you were coming home, I just ate the last of the strawberry shortcake  

I must be blistering hot out here - I've got the a/c blasting away and it's not making a dent in the heat.

Try these Don

http://moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/2001/quitelikethis.wav

http://www.eventsounds.com/wav/gdnight.wav

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Since it is still 29, I have retired to the A/C of the MH to watch TV for the evening.


----------



## Sonal

Well, I have a bit of lemon blueberry pound cake if anyone wants some.

So far, my building has not heated up enough to really feel it in the apartment, but it's still early in the summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. I have put in a long day working, and I face the same tomorrow. The doxies get up at dawn (5AM), but we choose to sleep in until 630-7AM. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> HE ALSO SAID:
> 
> "I never drink water. Fish pee in it."


"Say anything you will about me except that I drink Water."

- W.C. Fields


----------



## Beej

I suddenly have a craving for ginger beer. No idea why. I don't think the local convenience stores have it, so I'll probably settle for ginger ale.


----------



## Beej

They did have ginger beer. The day is officially good.


----------



## SINC

The house has cooled down nicely, so it is now me and my back doctor book for a half hour or so, then lights out.

Ginger beer? Good grief man, get a grip. Drop a chunk of raw ginger in a Stella and be a man.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Drop a chunk of raw ginger in a Stella and be a man.


Don't plant those ideas in my head! It's now only a matter of time before it gets tried one Stella-filled night.


----------



## SINC

Actually, it's quite good with a Jack Rabbit. Tasty and refreshing on a hot day!


----------



## Beej

I don't find beer refreshing on hot days. I think there's something wrong with me. Tomorrow I will ingest spiritual substances and meditate on the matter.


----------



## ArtistSeries

Beej said:


> I don't find beer refreshing on hot days. I think there's something wrong with me. Tomorrow I will ingest spiritual substances and meditate on the matter.


When beer is no longer refreshing, then I switch over to Long Island Iced Tea. http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink590.html


----------



## Beej

Sounds good. I learned the hard way that just mixing Grey Goose with refreshing flavours is dangerous. Too smooth, too fast. Pity about getting spoiled like that; I'm not fond of standard vodkas anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy 4th of July for any fellow Americans out there in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Running. Back later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, "don't look back............someone might be gaining on you", as Satchel Paige once said.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Hot and humid is the order of the day here in Alberta.


----------



## Ena

Morning. Waiting for coffee to be ready on a dampish 17 degree morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, coffee coming right up, along with your favorite baked goodies.


----------



## Dr.G.

After yesterday's near T-storm, and all the wind roaring through the leaves, all is still here in St.John's this morning.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all. And happy 4th of July to Marc and any other freinds from the south who might pop by here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sean. Happy 4th to you as well.


----------



## SINC

For our American friends on their special day.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just found a unique loophole in the ehMacLand/USA Agreement of Citizenship Regulations. I am empowered to make any and all of you US citizens on this day, and only this day. So, if anyone wants this distinction, make it know by midnight tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I got a "forbidden" message.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I got a "forbidden" message.


Try it now Marc, should be OK.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Independence Day, Marc.

Today is also my birthday, it's a warm, grey day so far, but I'm told it will be sunnier later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Neat. Thanks, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you too, Sonal. I have my American flag out, just like I had the Canadian flag out on July 1st. It is sunny, 19C with a bit of a breeze.


----------



## SINC

Sonal:


----------



## bhil

Happy Birthday Sonal.


----------



## Bolor

Many happy returns, Sonal.


----------



## Cameo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SONAL. Many many more too! Are you doing anything special?


----------



## RevMatt

Happy America Day. (Independenc Day, right?)

And Happy Birthday, Sonal!

Census has eaten my unexpected day off, of course. Hope all is well with you people.

How long 'til the 14th?


----------



## Bolor

2 days past the twelfth of never


----------



## Bolor

smilies don't want to work


----------



## Bolor

now they do


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday, Sonal. Free anything for you for the rest of the day at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, waiting for Bastille Day are we???


----------



## Beej

Happy birthday Sonal. Did the smog clear, just a little?


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CNN.com

"NEW YORK (AP) -- A 160-pound wonder from Japan set a new record by devouring a sickening 53¾ frankfurters in 12 minutes to win the annual Independence Day hot dog eating competition on Coney Island.

The feat earned Takeru Kobayashi, 27, his sixth straight title in the event, held at the original Nathan's Famous hot dog stand on Brooklyn's seashore.

He broke his own record of 53½ hot dogs, set at the same competition two years ago."

His prize, other than the respect of hot dog lovers world wide????

The bejeweled Coveted Mustard Yellow International Belt, with a golden Dachshund at the belt buckle, worn only by the International Champion. This is to hot dog aficionados what Faberge Eggs were to Czar Nicholas.


----------



## RevMatt

The 14th isn't seriously Bastille Day, is it? That would be much too funny a coincidence. That is the day we are free of this accursed job, and the adventures that it has brought us.

On the good news front, we have paid off all the accumulated normal debt (ignoring the car and student loans), and, since the pay is 4-6 weeks behind, we shall even come out ahead. This has interestingly coincided with a skirmish with my old church about the iBook (VERY long story), which looks to mean that I shall be laptopless shortly. Hrm. No laptop, but money. And the new MacBooks are SO much more affordable. This may end very well indeed


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> This just in from CNN.com
> 
> "NEW YORK (AP) -- A 160-pound wonder from Japan set a new record by devouring a sickening 53¾ frankfurters in 12 minutes to win the annual Independence Day hot dog eating competition on Coney Island.
> 
> The feat earned Takeru Kobayashi, 27, his sixth straight title in the event, held at the original Nathan's Famous hot dog stand on Brooklyn's seashore.
> 
> He broke his own record of 53½ hot dogs, set at the same competition two years ago."
> 
> His prize, other than the respect of hot dog lovers world wide????
> 
> The bejeweled Coveted Mustard Yellow International Belt, with a golden Dachshund at the belt buckle, worn only by the International Champion. This is to hot dog aficionados what Faberge Eggs were to Czar Nicholas.


Ewwwwww. That is far too many lips and (_censored_) other parts for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, they made similar jokes about this story at the conclusion of the CBC Radio 1 National News.


----------



## winwintoo

Matt, you don't need to be reminded that when one door closes, another opens so if the iBook goes away, something better is bound to come along.

I've had people think that my belongings really belonged to them and after I got over the shock and grief, I either found that I didn't miss what they took or the replacement was so much better.

One such "repossessed" item was a Mac Classic (yes I had one of those) and by the time the other person gave up harrassing me about it Macs had improved to such a degree that I was able to get a machine that was magnitudes better for less money.

They never did use that computer - probably never took it out of the box - it was never about the computer. It was about power. The struggle gave them as much power over me as that computer had.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Wise words, Margaret. The argument is theoretically over, but, as with all of these things, it ain't over 'til it's over. Since I thought the machine was mine, and paid for several repairs out of my own pocket, hopefully the church will do the right thing and reimburse me for that expense, if they are now saying the machine is theirs. Committees will be committees, though beejacon 

In other news, there is a huge thunderstorm headed this way. Possibly spawing tornados. Yay?


----------



## Beej

Goodluck RM; sometimes it's not personal and simply a matter of following accounting rules for good reasons. Other times, it's personal.


----------



## Ena

Many Happy returns Sonal.

Isn't there a saying that a giraffe was designed by a committee? 

I think there was a earth tremor here this afternoon at about 1:30. Trying to find out more to confirm. Is a very odd thing to experience and hard to describe the sensation. Bit like having a dizzy spell.


----------



## MLeh

I heard that it's a camel that was designed by committee ... but giraffe works as well, Ann. And the earthquakes I've felt have been more like a heavy truck driving up the road. A heavier one feels like the truck hit the house. 

Happy Birthday (somewhat late in the day) Sonal.

Matt: When it comes to church stuff it's NEVER over, and it's only personal if you take it that way. Just shrug your shoulders and remember that you can only control your reactions, not what they do. (And if you let their actions control your reactions, then they're controlling you, so be in control of yourself.) I'm sure in the long run you'll look back at this as just another 'petty' annoyance in life. 'Things' are seldom really important in the long run. (It's just irritating in the short run.) And that's why minutes are kept at meetings.
-Elaine


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I was in a slight earthquake in Long Beach, California back in 1971. Everyone ran out into the street when the tremor hit, everyone except my friend and I who were both from New York City.


----------



## SINC

Elaine, did you and Matt ever get to meet each other on your trip to Ottawa?


----------



## Ena

Update on tremor. It did happen and was a 3.6. Considered minor but we sure felt it and the building I was in creaked. Have been through bigger ones and it doesn't scare me but as I said it's a very odd sensation when it's happening. Sort of trippy. Not that I would know


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Elaine, did you and Matt ever get to meet each other on your trip to Ottawa?


Matt (and our mutual friend Sean, who is currently Matt's house guest) showed up for one of my daughter's concerts at the NAC on Canada Day, and we had a brief chat after the concert (I almost missed the choir bus back to the hotel). My daughter & I are in Montreal today, but heading back to Ottawa tomorrow. 

We're getting together on Thursday for lunch too, before I take Sean off his hands and fly back home. (Sean popped over to Montreal today and we did the tourist thing, which was fun.)


----------



## SINC

I assume not the Shang Sean from Regina though?


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Update on tremor. It did happen and was a 3.6. Considered minor but we sure felt it and the building I was in creaked. Have been through bigger ones and it doesn't scare me but as I said it's a very odd sensation when it's happening. Sort of trippy. Not that I would know


Ann, were you at work? Imagine what all those poor folks suffering from the virus must have felt - yuck!

Glad it wasn't worse.

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Margaret, yes I was at work. The hospital is a fairly new building so it is up to code in that it is earth-quake sound. 
No one suffering from the virus as of a few days ago thank goodness. Tremor was of quite short duration. Been blasting a foundation for close to two years nearby so we're used to being shaken.


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone, and thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a good day--relaxed in the morning, did my volunteer tutoring in the afternoon, and then spent the evening eating and drinking with some friends. All and all, a good day.

Ann, I'm glad the earthquake did no damage, though I've always been very curious about what an earthquake feels like. 

A friend of mine in California lives in this little house at the foot of a mountain with a little stream running behind her place. It all looked very lovely and peaceful, and then she told me that the stream is part of the actual San Andreas fault line.


----------



## RevMatt

Sean as in Ephialtes. He did post here a handful of times, but only a scant handful.

And the concert was good. Although I should have gone to the morning one, which, I'm told was choir only, and not orchestra and choir, as was the one we made it to. Orchestra music helps me sleep, but is not my favourite form of entertainment.


----------



## SINC

Ah, now I understand.

Time for me to pack it in and try to sleep although the temp is still 25 at this hour.

Night all, (I hope.)


----------



## SINC

Wide awake and very hot. Still 20 and the first cooling breeze is just beginning to be sucked in by the fans. There will not be much sleep tonight.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Beej. You are up early, mon ami. Have a coffee on the house at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Beej

Thanks. It's shaping up to be a long day at work, but the work could be interesting.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Turns out that was one of the shortest nights in a while. It is still 18 and will get to 34 today.

I have to leave at 8:00 a.m. to take the motor home over to the dealership some 30 km across the heart of the city through rush hour traffic this morning to have the awning adjusted. For whatever reason it will not lock in place and that is no good for highway travel or any speed over 30 kph. A bungee cord will get me there and hopefully they will repair it right away and I can be back within a couple of hours before the real heat hits.


----------



## RevMatt

It eventually cooled here so sleep was possible. And now my daughter alarm clock has slept in, so we are running muchly late. Have a good day, all. Safe trip back to Ottawa, Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, too bad they can't make a house call to fix your awning.


----------



## SINC

Marc, with shop rates at $125 an hour, I am glad to take it to them as it would take them 1.5 hours just to drive here and back, never mind adjust it.


----------



## Ena

Hooray for bungee cords and duct tape. See you later.


----------



## Bolor

Sounds like a Red-Green day


----------



## SINC

Morning Bob, nice to see you drop by. Bet you don't want that Bolor special in this heat!


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Looks like it's going to be another couple of busy days at work with deadlines looming once again.


----------



## RevMatt

Hello again. Got to the office, and the phone had died. But it magically fixed itself before the Bell techs could get here. (Much faster response time when you are a business, by the way...) So all is well in the world, more or less.

Hope the awning fix it trip went/goes well, Don. And sorry to hear about your deadlines, Sean. Deadlines suck.


----------



## MaxPower

Hi.


----------



## RevMatt

G'day, MP. Haven't seen you around here in a while.


----------



## MaxPower

Been Busy. New House, Kids, Summer, Getting back to work. You know.


----------



## Cameo

G'day Warren, Sean, everyone.........grand central station here at work today
but at least the day passes quickly this way. Kind of sad to be wishing time 
away.

Went north this past weekend - I was afraid to go and find out just what the mice had eaten - but all was fairly well. Trailer is clean - no mice, no bugs and the stuff I bought cleaned all the mold off the vinyl on the boat (which has sat on it's trailer the past four years). The mice ate one wire cover in the engine so we used electric tape to cover and will eventually see what the wire was for when we try 
to start the boat. So, it cleaned up better than expected with minor repairs to be done. Vicious weeds with thorns that have grown around the trailer though, scratched myself to pieces pulling them. Underneath the one tarp left on the ground previously I found five or six baby mice - eyes still shut - so we transported them across the lot and made them a nice nest - but they were gone the next morning.

Hope they fix your awning quickly Don, and safe trip Elaine.


----------



## SINC

Well, back home and a wasted trip. Guy they had look at it said it was normal. Went over his head and they agreed something was amiss, but no appointment available until three to four weeks from now.

Oh well, Red Green to the rescue with the bungee cord, as I can make do until then.

Drat, what a waste of three hours, but I did find a gas station at $1.034 so I filled up, $230 and 222 liters later I was done.


----------



## RevMatt

Ouch. Both for the time lost, and the gas bill. Ouch, ouch, ouch.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, we have been in a cool spell for the last couple of days around 16 or so. This morning the Bolor special was good but I won't be looking for it for a while ... 27 for tomorrow, 29 Friday and 31 on the weekend. I'm glad we got air installed a few years ago.


----------



## Bolor

BTW, our gas is running at $1.149. It jumped from $1.099 just before the long weekend. It's not price fixing tho'tptptptp


----------



## SINC

They are talking a high of 35 here today on the noon news. Whew!


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> BTW, our gas is running at $1.149. It jumped from $1.099 just before the long weekend. It's not price fixing tho'tptptptp


No, no price fixing ever on gas! Ours was 96.4 before the long weekend.


----------



## Bolor

I sure hope your hot spell breaks before we get out there. None of the places we will be staying is air conditioned and I melt in the heat ... and the rain. I guess I'm just a fair weather guy


----------



## SINC

Like I said, I am only 6 km off the Yellowhead, but sadly our house is not air conditioned.

On the other hand, our motor home is indeed air conditioned in suitable comfort and always has a cold brew or two in the fridge.


----------



## Cameo

We are all going to Don's for a cool one!!


----------



## Bolor

May I go with you?


----------



## Cameo

Sure thing! I will pick you up on route.


----------



## MLeh

*waves from Ottawa again*

I'm sunburnt. That is all. Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday.


----------



## RevMatt

Gas here isn't that high, although it's up. It's summer!


----------



## SINC

You mean we make it and pay $1.034 and politicians in Ottawa pay less?

Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## RevMatt

ah, no. Higher than you, lower than Timmins. Don't worry


----------



## Cameo

Well, the opening reception is tonight at the Kitchener Public Library for our photography clubs display. I am so proud of our club - over two thirds have participated in our competitions and in this display.

Looks like sun from now til past the weekend....yaay!


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> *waves from Ottawa again*
> 
> I'm sunburnt. That is all. Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday.


You didn't use your Mexitan® did you?  (That's the all natural sunscreen I'm selling these days.)

My website is up if any one cares.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> Well, the opening reception is tonight at the Kitchener Public Library for our photography clubs display. I am so proud of our club - over two thirds have participated in our competitions and in this display.
> 
> Looks like sun from now til past the weekend....yaay!


Let me know when the Camera Club is up and running Jeanne. If you guys want a new member that is.


----------



## Sonal

Jeanne, I hope the reception went well.


----------



## SINC

Hotter than you know what and trying to sleep tonight will be another challenge. Same thing again tomorrow. Drat.

Night all.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: 

Yet another sleepless night. Air is cool outside, but the brick house has trapped all the heat inside. Really uncomfortable. 

:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Nearly 20C with 96% humidity, with temps going up to 26C should make this a high humidex day. Luckily, there is a breeze off of the ocean to stir things up a bit.


----------



## RevMatt

Where do we find said website, MP?

Morning, all. Meeting with Beej and Elaine today. Scary.


----------



## MLeh

Be afraid, very afraid, Matt. (Actually, I'm quite looking forward to meeting Beej in person ... although I'm afraid I shall be randomly different than what he may be expecting.)

And then there will be Sean and Kate ... poor Beej. (Unless he reads Terry Pratchett ...)


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> (Unless he reads Terry Pratchett ...)


Tried, but didn't like. Am I going to piss everyone off today? Just another day in my life. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

I am starting to read "A Day in the Life of Beej". This should prove to be a cult classic sci-fi autobiography mystery romance genre. It has everything, at least from the first few pages. A real page turner.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. My deadline is today, but I think I finished up the last of my work yesterday. Today could be a nice relaxing day. Well, if I ignore all the other work I have sitting on my desk that is.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> mystery romance


That part certainly is a mystery to me.


----------



## RevMatt

When meeting Beej, just look up. Way, way up  He was easy to find in the crowd on Canada Day, being as he is, literally, head and shoulders above the rest. beejacon


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Where do we find said website, MP?


Matt,

This will get you to Warren's web site:

www.sunsationsdistribution.com


----------



## RevMatt

Thanks.


----------



## RevMatt

Is it all in USD amounts? Anyone know? I see that the shipping calculator only works for the States, but I'm not seeing any indication of what currency prices are in.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Is it all in USD amounts? Anyone know? I see that the shipping calculator only works for the States, but I'm not seeing any indication of what currency prices are in.


Matt,

This line from Warren's e-mail he sent me leads me to believe pricing is in CDN funds:

"SunSations Distribution 'is proud to introduce this product into Canada' and I would like to extend an invitation to visit our online web store where you can purchase the complete Mexitan product line."


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I am up to p23 and Greta has been introduced to the reader. She is part fashion model, part computer programmer, part vet specializing in wolverine physiology. I have just finished reading the part when you two met at the Wolverine World Conference at Wala Wala, Washington last spring.


----------



## Beej

I must speak to the person who wrote this. They took a few liberties with the notes from my interviews.


----------



## winwintoo

May I ask a question please?

When you read, do you "hear" the words as you read them?

The reason I'm asking is that I'm listening to some audiobooks recorded by amateur readers (who seem to be intelligent people), but I'm astounded at the words they misprounounce.

I'm guessing that they volunteered to do these readings because they love "reading" but I would think that someone who loves reading would know the difference between "woman" and "women" - makes quite a difference when you can only hear the word and might change the story if you think there is only one "woman" in the room and later several different "women" start to speak.

The book I just finished listening to was Jack London's White Fang which has a lot of "growling" in it, but from the narration you would think it was "growing" with a pause as the narrator tried to figure out why there was an "L" there.

"Row" is another word that goes amiss. Row your boat, but when a fight breaks out it's not a "row", it's a "row"  but you'd never know it.

Even professional readers get words wrong and I often wonder if they've ever associated the words they see on the paper with the sounds they hear.

Am I just being persnickity?

I could go back to reading books myself, but then I couldn't multitask.

Margaret


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> May I ask a question please?
> ....
> When you read, do you "hear" the words as you read them?


No.  
....
Rarely, and when it happens it distracts from my reading so I try to not think about it and it usually goes away.


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> Is it all in USD amounts? Anyone know? I see that the shipping calculator only works for the States, but I'm not seeing any indication of what currency prices are in.


It is in Canadian Dollars.

If you decide to order anything and that is not the case, please let me know and I will work with you to figure things out.

I have also registered mexitan.ca to point to my sunsations url, but the pointing has not yet happened.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, "A Day in the Life of Beej" is a sci-fi autobiography mystery romance novel. You are the author. I see now why you feel so much antagonism towards dachshunds. Still, Gretta's uncle Otto, and not Gretta, should be held responsible for letting their family doxie, Fritz, attack your two wolverines, Fang and Claw. 

I am up to page 73, and you have just decided to move to Ottawa.


----------



## Dr.G.

"When you read, do you 'hear' the words as you read them?" Good question, Margaret. Effective silent readers "hear" the words in their own mind as they are reading . This is the auditory function of the brain, similar to the "minds eye" in which you are able to envision things. When reading aloud, there should be a fluency to the reading. ALL reading, silent or oral, is a meaning-seeking task. An effective reader should stop and reread something if it does not make sense. This is even more important when reading English, which has a great many contextually-dependent words (such as "I had a row with my friend over who would row first in our new row boat." or "I had to record the record when she ran an 8.83 100 meter dash.")

Someone reading something for the very first time might be excused to slip up on these sorts of words, or a word-by-word reader does this sort of thing. However, professional readers should know better. Write the publisher of the tapes.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> ...When you read, do you "hear" the words as you read them?...


An interesting question. Initially I was going to answer no, but the more I thought about it, the more I think I do. I just don't consciously do it unless I am really concentrating on what I am reading, or unless I see a sentence similar to one of the one's Marc listed, in which case it becomes necessary to understnad the sentence.

It brings up an interesting point I've never really thought of before, a definition isn't the meaning of a word, it is the meaning of a sound.


----------



## RevMatt

I am pleased to report that we had a good lunch, and all went well. And, not having heard anything to the contrary, Elaine and daughter and guest Sean are already winging their way homewards.


----------



## RevMatt

Margaret - ayup, always have, from the time I was a kid. Since I have always read well above my level, you can imagine my indignation at finding out that the whole world was mispronouncing some words that I had read many times, but never heard before


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> You are the author.


I actually had someone write it for me based on a series of interviews. I may have to talk to them about future royalty payments.


----------



## Beej

A fine lunch, and I got to meet MLeh and seem RM again. Overall, quite a good day. Even the weather was not oppressively humid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, the suspense is killing me. Did Matt get you to sign a first edition of your book for me? If so, that will make my best birthday gift tomorrow, bar none. So, did you sign the book????????


----------



## Ena

Re: "A Day in the Life of Beej" 
Marc, are you proof reading the book? From what you've read so far it sounds as if it will be on the best seller list for some time.

Is it time to send out a search party for Carex?


----------



## SINC

If you have lunch with Matt and Elaine. would that be a "Matelaine" lunch as opposed to a "matinee" lunch, Beej?


----------



## Beej

This is awkward. Sorry G, I completely forgot. Maybe if RM goes out on a bender with me I'll sign his butt for you. Would that make up for it?


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> If you have lunch with Matt and Elaine. would that be a "Matelaine" lunch as opposed to a "matinee" lunch, Beej?


I prescribe three episodes of Monty Pyton's Flying Circus for that joke.


----------



## RevMatt

I'm not sure whom to ignore more, Don or Beej....


----------



## Cameo

Warren - Sept 11th is our first meeting in the fall and we would love to have you for a member. I will pm you some information. The reception went well - the library stated that if we had thirty people attend we were doing well - I believe there was close to fifty. If anyone is interested in seeing our display it is in the lower level of the Kitchener Public Library and the club is called GRIPS - or Grand River Imaging and Photographic Society.

I don't know if I "hear" what I am reading because I am now concious of doing it and wasn't before. I think we sound the words out in our heads naturally.

Marc - is it your birthday tomorrow? Somehow it doesn't seem that long since your last one. But then again, I am not good at tracking time.


----------



## Beej

Cameo said:


> Marc - is it your birthday tomorrow? Somehow it doesn't seem that long since your last one. But then again, I am not good at tracking time.


Maybe he's going by doxie-years.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Maybe he's going by doxie-years.


Interesting. That way one would get what?, seven parties per year?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Interesting. That way one would get what?, seven parties per year?


...and seven more paid days off per year. Paid day off on a birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, it is in its 5th printing already. This is why I am hoping for a signed first edition as a birthday present tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, no, I only wanted a signed first edition of your book. I shall celebrate in isolation now, with no gifts that I really wanted.


----------



## Dr.G.

The 11th is the full moon, so if Carex is going to surface, that might be his day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC

Whoops, I guess you meant this kind of moon:


----------



## SINC

It was 43 years ago this month that I attended my very first ever car show with three friends in Regina, Saskatchewan.

We had been drinking from, oh say 11:00 a.m. until the doors opened at 2:00 p.m. and by then I was "in a dancing mood".

620 CKCK radio was broadcasting live from the opening and as we walked into the building in the exhibition grounds, the DJ was just introducing a brand new song, which became my favourite tune and has been used in many commercials since, the last being for the Chrysler PT Cruiser.

It was by Booker T and the MGs and was called, "Green Onions".

You can listen to it here and I encourage you to hear the full version. At first, it sounds a bit repetitive, but don't miss the guitar riffs near the middle.  If this one doesn't get you up and movin', I don't know what will! 

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/GreenOnions.mp3


----------



## Ena

Marc, I hope that you like your gift.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> It was 43 years ago this month that I attended my very first ever car show with three friends in Regina, Saskatchewan.
> 
> We had been drinking from, oh say 11:00 a.m. until the doors opened at 2:00 p.m. and by then I was "in a dancing mood".
> 
> 620 CKCK radio was broadcasting live from the opening and as we walked into the building in the exhibition grounds, the DJ was just introducing a brand new song, which became my favourite tune and has been used in many commercials since, the last being for the Chrysler PT Cruiser.
> 
> It was by Booker T and the MGs and was called, "Green Onions".
> 
> You can listen to it here and I encourage you to hear the full version. At first, it sounds a bit repetitive, but don't miss the guitar riffs near the middle.  If this one doesn't get you up and movin', I don't know what will!
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/GreenOnions.mp3


Thank you for that Don - I like that tune.

CKCK - remember those days. Some of those DJs are still around although some have passed on. One of them - Doug Alexander - announces the tv bingo that my grandson plays and he makes it look so easy. No matter what happens, he never misses a beat, always comes up with just the right thing to say.

Birthdays, books, meet-ups - what a lot going on here today.

I've been busy too. Had my own meet-up with an internet friend from one of my beading groups. We've met a few times and I really enjoy and cherish each visit.

Is everything in place for Marc's surprise birthday party tomorrow? Who is up early enough to get the coffee on for him and get the Cafe decorated? If it's this hot in the morning, I'll probably be awake, but you can count on me being a bit cranky. It's hard to sleep when the air sticks to you.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Good old CKCK and Lorne Harrison's open line type show. There was an older woman named Mrs. Hosie who would phone in nearly every day as she had an opinion on almost everything. Can't recall if he ever cut her off.


----------



## nussajane

And when Mrs. Hosie died they had a little memorial for her on the radio.


----------



## SINC

Ah, the memories.


----------



## MaxPower

Well I was up at the crack of dawn getting the cafe ready for Marc's surprise party. It is decorated with doxies, doxies and more doxies. I'm talking doxie plates, cups, streamers, party hats, wallpaper, pillows, carpeting, drapery, statues ,drift wood carvings, native artwork, books, even a dixie choir. They put the singing cats to shame. It was a lot of work but I did it.

And amongst all that, I managed to get the coffee, tea and breakfast ready. So enjoy everyone and especially Dr.G. Happy Birthday my friend.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all.

Wow! Nice job Warren! Hardly recognized the joint when I walked in this morning.

A sudden thunderstorm with very high winds had me up early closing all the windows. Rain so heavy it cut out the satellite TV when I tried to check the weather channel.

Happy Birthday Marc!


----------



## winwintoo

Yes, good job Warren! Marc will be so surprised when he shows up.

Happy birthday Marc and happy birthday to whomever I missed in the past few days while I was otherwise occupied. We should be celebrating all the birthdays today!

And now that Don is feeling better, maybe he will enjoy this party too!

Hot and sticky already at 05:30 and no thunderstorm in sight. We had rain yesterday but all that did was add to the humidity.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, how might I thank you for this first edition of Beej's book???? And signed by him as well. This is the best gift I could ask for on this, my 57 3/4 birthday. My wife is giving me an "in-between" anniversary (July 29th) and birthday (Oct.7th) gift -- a trip to San Francisco in late Sept. However, your gift is here and now, and I love it. Gracias, mi amiga.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, thank you ever so much. What a treat to see such a fanfare for my quarterly birthday party. You outdid yourself with the doxie choir howling "For he's a jolly good fellow".............and in harmony. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Margaret, and thank you for your well wishes. My wife and I started these quarterly birthday parties for each other soon after we were married. These, and our Druid Holidays of gift giving prior to the actual days of Christmas, Hanukkah, etc, have become a real treat for us. However, I never expected such a fanfare for my 57 3/4 birthday party. Imagine what Oct. 7th, 2008 will bring when I turn 60??????????

Thank you one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you everyone for this great treat of a birthday party. My wife and I do quarterly birthday parties for each other. I also try to send out my charitable donations on the 7th of each quarter (e.g., Oct, Jan, April and July). I feel that I owe it to people I don't know to share my good fortunes. 

Still, you all are family, and I would like to share my appreciation for the kind thoughts and gifts with you all.

Now, let the party begin. Bring on the dancing doxies!! Everything is on the house today and all weekend at the Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


>


Is that RM's? I guess I'll sign it then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the well wishes, Don. How are you feeling? The best gift from you would be a report that you are back to normal and ready to hit the open road once again in your new RV.


----------



## SINC

Marc, there has been a huge improvement in the past few days thanks, and I am ready to hit the road. We are off tomorrow morning for North Battleford, Swift Current, Moose Jaw, Weyburn and then Windthorst, arriving there on Wednesday.

Hope it holds until my return in 10 days or so.


----------



## winwintoo

Good to hear Don - will you give us a call when you near Regina - can we still have that mini-meetup?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Good to hear Don - will you give us a call when you near Regina - can we still have that mini-meetup?
> 
> Take care, Margaret


That will depend on my wife's sister and her hubby as they are travelling back here with us. Time and circumstance permitting, we will try on the way home.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Happy 57 3/4 birthday Marc. Quarterly birthday's sound like a great idea, I wonder if I can convince my wife of it. Of course I would still have to wait 3 months (less a week) until my next one.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> That will depend on my wife's sister and her hubby as they are travelling back here with us. Time and circumstance permitting, we will try on the way home.


Keep us in the loop so we know what to expect. I am not around this weekend or part of next, but anywhere in between should be good.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Keep us in the loop so we know what to expect. I am not around this weekend or part of next, but anywhere in between should be good.


Will do, but that will also depend on Wi-Fi availability in Saskatchewan. Small towns are not usually served by Wi-Fi are they?


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all.

Happy Quarterly Birthday, Marc! Glad you are getting off to a good start.

Beej, my moon belongs to someone else, and you have to ask her permission before writing on it. Anything that works for her I am willing to acquiese to, however 

New printer has arrived at my office, so I can now print again. It is a B&W only laser printer. Neat little thing. Certainly good quality. I can no longer print in colour, but given the last inkjet blew up, a new printer was kind of necessary. Being a laser printer (with a 5 year warranty) one hopes this one will last better. Besides, the old one was slower than my old dot matrix, so the speed on this sucker is blinding 

Elaine and co. did not get home last night. Not sure of the whole story, but I got a short note saying they had been stranded in Edmonton. Another West Jet horror story. Been hearing a lot of those of late...

I shall have to get home this evening to see the picture that has been attributed as my moon. My daughter slept so late I didn't have time to check in at home, and at the office my dialup keeps me from loading pictures. (I could wait, but there's only one phone line, so I can't tie it up too much.) Enjoy your days, everyone.


----------



## MLeh

Not so much a Westjet horror story, as 'airport closed to lightning storm' horror story.

Our 'direct' but not 'non-stop' flight had a scheduled stop in Calgary, and was diverted to Edmonton due to the storm. The horror continued though as Westjet completely failed on 'contingency planning', so we sat on the plane for 2 hours in Edmonton until they finally let us go into the terminal and then told us the flight would continue to Calgary at about 11 pm. About 11:30 they advised there would be no connecting flights to Vancouver, so they put us up in a room in Edmonton for the night, (got to the room about 12:30 am, shuttle came to pick us to to take us back to the airport at 5 am. You do the math for the number of hours of sleep I had last night) and we caught the first (7:30) direct flight to Vancouver from Edmonton this morning. Just walked in the door.


----------



## SINC

I am so glad I don't fly anymore!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife's mom is from Weyburn, SK


----------



## RevMatt

Yay. Fun. Glad you made it, Elaine.


Oh, in other news, my office has mice! Or mouse, rather, but they rarely travel in ones, so there must be more somewhere. Cute little fella.


----------



## Cameo

Moved a tarp at my trailer last weekend and underneath were baby mice - eyes not even open yet.

Since I don't want them in my trailer we scooped them up and relocated them.
Hopefully mama found them cause they were gone the next morning. They were
cute and about the half the size of my thumb.


----------



## Beej

Ugh, MLeh. Sounds like Air Canada. Maybe it's time for a faster-than-sound bullet-train across the country.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Happy Quarterly Birthday, Marc! Glad you are getting off to a good start." Thanks, Matt. One more quarter to go. I hear that mandatory retirement is being discussed at the provincial level here in NL. I don't want to be forced out of work at 65 merely because of my age. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that you are feeling well enough to travel, Don. That's the pioneer spirit in you coming to the forefront.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Glad to hear that you are feeling well enough to travel, Don. That's the pioneer spirit in you coming to the forefront.


That and a burning desire to return to normal.

I am sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## RevMatt

I officially confess that I am a CBC geek. A producer there picked up on an emailed comment of mine, and is phoning me to talk about it. And, as I sit here waiting, I am nervous. If that isn't the sign of a CBC geek, I don't know what is. I heartily expect that this won't end up in an actual interview (I mean, what are the odds, really?) but that isn't stopping the nervousness


----------



## RevMatt

While I'm waiting, here are the pics of the Espresso Stout I mentioned a week or so ago. If you have any way of getting any of this (Yukon and Alberta, and maybe BC only) give it a whirl. It is quite good. And certainly different!

pics here

Close up of the main label didn't work, but you can see it quite clearly in the perspective pic. mmmmmm Midnight Sun....


----------



## RevMatt

Right, going to garden. That's supposed to be soothing, right?  I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Ena

Matt. Are you going to be on CBC? 

Tired is parking your car at a mall and leaving the soft top down but lock the car doors. Day five today of the dreaded six day block of work.


----------



## RevMatt

That does indeed sound like tired. Sleep well tonight. And very well tomorrow night, I imagine 

I had a good conversation with the Producer. I initially responded to a piece, which they are now thinking of maybe making a series. If they do, I will get a call to potentially schedule and interview. So I think that all adds up to a maybe 

Anyways, good experience.


----------



## SINC

Long day comes to an end. Worked on the MH for 6 hours. In the morning, will pull it out of the parking pad and finish up the last few details which will take yet another hour. Then it is off to Battleford, some 400 km east and a stay at the historic park there for tomorrow night. Free Wi-Fi so will report in then.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt is our very own celebrity. Might I have your autograph? Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Wide awake. Must be the anticipation of leaving in the morning. Will watch a little TV to see if I can get back to sleep. Couldn't be that new HDTV we bought yesterday, could it?


----------



## SINC

One thing I have discovered is that the HDTV is not putting me to sleep.

I have a feeling it will be a very long day today. Drat.


----------



## MaxPower

Oooohhhhh. HDTV. Drool.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren.

Just a 30" Sony Wega CRT but the colour and clarity is fantastic on digital satellite. ExpressVu will install a new dish and two new receivers next Wednesday while we are in Saskatchewan, so our daughter will handle that part. Will have to wait until our return on the 16th to see the real HD but the difference from the old set is truly amazing in digital alone.

I am going to give up on sleep and get up and begin my day now. Guess five hours will have to do for tonight.


----------



## Beej

Morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Beej. Your autobiography is excellent. I did not realize how talanted you are in real life. Just how tall are you to have been given a shot at making the TO Raptor's starting five?


----------



## Beej

6'2-6'3; I think it was part of their outreach program to bring vertically challenged people into the league.


----------



## MaxPower

Is the Sony capable of displaying 1080i signals? And are you getting the HD receivers from Express Vu? If not then what you are watching is not true HD.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Another beautiful (and hot) day. Wonder if we are finally going to have to give in to air conditioning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, that is a good size for a guard. Still, the fact that Vince Carter was threatened by you possibly being on the team was interesting. I was amazed at how you were able to get him to leave the team. Still, your moment with that sick boy at the Toronto Sick Children's Hospital brought tears to my eyes. You are a fine humanitarian and a great person, mon ami.


----------



## Ena

Beej. Do you think you might have time in your busy life to visit some ninety something year old women for a hug? They'd be talking about you for days.


----------



## SINC

Last post for the day. Now have a couple hours work left before we hit the highway, not the least of which is to install the tow setup on the MH and hook up the Suzuki 4 x 4 to tag along with us.

Later . . .


----------



## Beej

Ena said:


> Beej. Do you think you might have time in your busy life to visit some ninety something year old women for a hug? They'd be talking about you for days.


That would be awkward if I didn't know them. Especially with the devil-face and all. 

I visit my grandmother when in Winnipeg though.


----------



## MLeh

You didn't scare me.


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> You didn't scare me.


I had on my 'business' face. Apparently horns and a permanent maniacal grin are not included in the concept of business casual.


----------



## RevMatt

Have a good trip, Don! Not that you will read this


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> I had on my 'business' face. Apparently horns and a permanent maniacal grin are not included in the concept of business casual.


You know, giving a socialist an opening like that just isn't nice.... 

Back from the playground/wading pool. The City of Ottawa rocks. I now know what I will do with my daughter many days this summer . It's a short walk away, and it's free. Yay!


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> You know, giving a socialist an opening like that just isn't nice....
> 
> Back from the playground/wading pool. The City of Ottawa rocks. I now know what I will do with my daughter many days this summer . It's a short walk away, and it's free. Yay!


Bring it on, Borg!  

That's good news. Pool fun is great, urine notwithstanding. I have vague but pleasant memories of those knee-high pools and deeper public pools from later in life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, tell Matt when you saved those twin boys, age 5, from drowning in the Rideau Canal? Talk about courage. It is an honor to call you a friend.


----------



## MLeh

Beej said:


> I had on my 'business' face. Apparently horns and a permanent maniacal grin are not included in the concept of business casual.


Those are horns? I thought they were little kitten ears, and your grin was just Cheshire cat-ness.

(By the way - thanks again for buying lunch)


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> Those are horns? I thought they were little kitten ears, and your grin was just Cheshire cat-ness.
> 
> (By the way - thanks again for buying lunch)


I guess I'll have to do something about that. Not at all the look of someone trying to take over the world.

No problem, I had a great time.


----------



## SINC

Quick post to let you know that SaskTel is a rip off with Wi-Fi.

Geez, $9.95 for 24 hours?

No wonder I moved away from here.

Anyway, safely in Battleford for the night. At these rates, I'm gone.Night all


----------



## MaxPower

Well it is good to hear from you Don, safe and sound.

Good Night all.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

I'm the first one in again so, the coffee and tea is on. I've baked some fresh Banana Muffins to start and I will serve breakfast to order.

Later on over at Big Willy's BBQ Pit, fresh wild Sockeye Salmon on cedar planks will be on the menu.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. I've never really understood why a cedar plank is preferrable to a normal plate, but salmon in any form is always a welcome thing. A beautiful Sunday morning around here, hope it is for the rest of you!


----------



## winwintoo

You *cook* the salmon on a cedar plank and then you _*eat*_ it on a normal plate   

Here's how to do it, and some more interesting recipes here.

Don glad you made it to Battleford. Sticker shock on the wifi, but that's the normal price in, say, any airport.

It's looks like a beautiful day shaping up here. There are even quieter birds out there this morning. Either the squawk of crows did their thing before I got up or they found somebody else to annoy this morning.

Thanks for the banana muffins MP and the coffee smells wonderful.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the brunch, MP. I have been out with the doxies and staining my deck all morning.

We had salmon on cedar planks yesterday night. Great meal the way my wife makes it, since we have Atlantic salmon and BC cedar.


----------



## RevMatt

Cook it on the wood, eh? Interesting...

Hope you are all enjoying the fantabulous day. Which I presume you are, since no one is posting


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Quick post to let you know that SaskTel is a rip off with Wi-Fi.
> 
> Geez, $9.95 for 24 hours?
> 
> No wonder I moved away from here.
> 
> Anyway, safely in Battleford for the night. At these rates, I'm gone.Night all


That seems like the going rate at airports and when I was in downtown Calgary. If I could get one account to cover the airports and cities I go to, I'd go for cheaper bulk buying, but there seem to be two or three groups of providers with good overlap, but not where I need it.

[Edit: Just saw winwin's post. So, er, ignore this one. ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the afternoon whale watching. They are such beautiful creatures.... so playful and powerful all at once. At 31C with the humidex, being by the ocean is the place to be right now.


----------



## Bolor

Our heat left us this morning. Dropped from a sticky 21 to a cold and damp 14. Going down to 5 tonight. Won't need the air conditioner tonight.

Boy lots going on in here and a lot of reading to catch up on. At least it was all good news  

Thanks for the ride, Cameo. It was a very pleasnt trip and as advertised, the brewskis were cold

8 more sleeps before we leave to see the granddaughter
:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, after the winter you folks experienced, you should be getting warmer summer weather. We put away the chocolate for your Bolor Special a few months ago.


----------



## SINC

Hi all. Safely landed in Swift Current. We had intended to spend two nights here, but just got a call from the wife's sister and they are coming this way, so we will spend a third night here and they will join us for Tuesday night.

That changes everything and means we might just spend Wednesday evening in Regina. (Or maybe not.)

Will keep you posted Margaret and Sean.

Figured out a way to get around that internet charge. Hehehehe!

More on that later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have you on radar. Any deviation from your course and all you need to do it shine the Doxie symbol on the moon. Then, the Doxie Emergency Squad will be airlifted within 2 meters of your location. 

Have a good trip, mon ami. Our driveway is big enough for your RV should you make it this far east.


----------



## winwintoo

I can't believe my great good luck!

When I got up this morning and checked my lottery tickets, I was disappointed, but then when I got up from my afternoon nap, I found this in my inbox:



> Hello, My name is Mrs.Margaret Coleman I am a dying woman who had decided to donate what I have to you. I am 59 years old and was diagnosed for cancer about 2 years ago,immediately after the death of my husband, who had left me everything he worked for. I have been touched by God to donate from what I have inherited from my late husband to the you for the good work of God,rather than allow my relatives to use my husband's hard earned funds ungodly.I have asked God to forgive me all my sins and i believe he has because He is a merciful God. I will be going in for an operation,and i pray that i survive the operation. I have decided to WILL/donate the sum of *$3,500,000(three million five hundred thousand dollars*) to you for the good work of the lord, and to help the motherless,less privileged and also for the assistance of the widows. At the moment I cannot take any telephone calls, due to the fact that my relatives are around me and i have been restricted by my doctor from taking telephone calls because i deserve all thee rest i can get.Presently,I have informed my lawyer about my decision in WILLING this fund to you. I wish you all the best and may the good Lord bless you abundantly, and please use the funds well and always extend the good work to others. Kindly Contact my lawyer through this email address ([email protected]) if you are interested,so that he can arrange the release of the funds ($3,500,000.00) to you.I know I have never met you but I have been directed to do this by God,and i hope you act sincerely. NB: I will appreciate your utmost confidentiality in this matter until the task is accomplished,as I don't want anything that will Jeopardize my last wish, due to the fact that i do not want relatives or family members standing in the way of my last wish. Love, Mrs.Margaret Coleman


How did I get so lucky? I've been doing a happy dance all afternoon. I haven't heard back from [email protected] but I sent him my phone number and all my banking information so that he can deposit the money right into my bank.

     
Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Margaret, on your good fortune. I have a bridge in Brooklyn that you might be interested in, or a tall tower in Toronto that I could sell to you very cheaply.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I could also sell you a doxie puppy or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just about finished with Beej's autobiography. Despite our differences over the merits of dachshunds vs badgers, he is a fine fellow.


----------



## SINC

Just finished perhaps the best hot dog I have had in years, given it was BBQ'd on my portable and consumed with two ice cold beers in 31 degree sunshine. YES!


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> Cook it on the wood, eh? Interesting...
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying the fantabulous day. Which I presume you are, since no one is posting


When cooking on the plank, the wood will burn and therefore smoke the salmon. Gives it a nice flavour.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Spent the afternoon whale watching. They are such beautiful creatures.... so playful and powerful all at once. At 31C with the humidex, being by the ocean is the place to be right now.


My wife and I went whale watching while on our honeymoon in Maui. The PAcific Humpback is such a magnificent, majestic creature. When you see a mother and her pups (?) it is a sight to behold.

I still can't for the life of me understand why people can hunt them.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Just about finished with Beej's autobiography. Despite our differences over the merits of dachshunds vs badgers, he is a fine fellow.


Someone pointed out to me this weekend that my last name "Brock" comes from the word badger.

Sigh.

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Well at least it isn't "wolverine" ( same family I suppose but not quite the same thing) beejacon


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:
 

> mother and her pups (?) .


calf, or calfs, or calves


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning all. A quiet start to the week, which helps one and all get their bearings and head out into the world. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad to hear that your trip is going well. You should someday try a Nathan's hot dog on the boardwalk of Coney Island.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, my sentiments exactly re the whales.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, maybe this explains why the doxies love you so much?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, maybe this explains why the doxies love you so much?


But I thought doxies were the sworn enemies of badgers?

Good Morning!

Looks like another nice day here I hope I will be able to stay awake to enjoy it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, yes, dachshund means "badger dog" in German. However, they are bred to root out badgers, not necessarily kill them. However, my doxies learned to love you for the person you are, and not your name.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, yes, dachshund means "badger dog" in German. However, they are bred to root out badgers, not necessarily kill them. However, my doxies learned to love you for the person you are, and not your name.


That's nice of you to say Dr. G and I have come to love them too as they have brought me so much comfort over the past year.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc and Margaret. Spent a noisy night here in Swift Current with very high winds. Upside is that they cooled down the temp and made sleeping quite pleasant.

Another hot one is forecast here today.

Up early to start this weeks columns as even they have to be done, holiday or not.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning. Off to the races. Last week of the #)(*@#$*&%&@#!_*#@ census job.


----------



## winwintoo

> Storm disrupts Calgary airport
> Last Updated: Sunday, July 9, 2006 | 8:23 PM MT
> CBC News
> There was chaos at Calgary International Airport Sunday evening as flights were delayed or cancelled by a major electrical storm.
> 
> Hundred of passengers were stranded or delayed, CBC Radio reported.


Don you must have been catching the edge of this storm.

We've got some fluffly clouds coming in from the west this morning, but they're very slow moving so don't think there's anything in them.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, our doxies are excellent judges of character. Thus, you are a person of worth, value and beauty in their eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hottest day of the year predicted here as well, Don. Stay cool and safe.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! I hope everyone got out to enjoy the beautiful weather on the weekend. I did a little too much and now have a slight redish tinge to my face from the sun. It was worth it however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. It is currently 24C here in sunny St.John's. Why not relax in the shade of the Cafe Chez Marc's veranda and have the doxies bring you a cool drink on their little trolly?


----------



## bhil

That sounds like a gret idea Marc. And water will be fine to drink, I'm starting on a diet today to shed a few unwanted pounds and I don't drink enough water to begin with. It is only 20 out here so far, but we are forecasted to hit 30 with a UV index of 7.


----------



## Ena

Good day. Quiet rest day chez-moi.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> calf, or calfs, or calves


That's what I was searching for!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Morning all! I hope everyone got out to enjoy the beautiful weather on the weekend. I did a little too much and now have a slight redish tinge to my face from the sun. It was worth it however.


You didn't use your Mexitan®.


----------



## SINC

Near noon in SC and the temp is 30 already. Whew!


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> You didn't use your Mexitan®.


I saw the post a few days ago that your site was up now, but I haven't had time to go check it out. I guess I should have found the time. Oh well, it is a minor inconvenience at most right now, I have had much worse.


----------



## bhil

Don, it is a good thing you have AC in your RV. Even with the AC running in our house I found it fairly warm last night, I hate to think what a place would be like without AC today.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> I saw the post a few days ago that your site was up now, but I haven't had time to go check it out. I guess I should have found the time. Oh well, it is a minor inconvenience at most right now, I have had much worse.


As long as you don't mind my shameless plugs for Mexitan®  beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Water coming up, Sean. It is 27C and 32C with the humidex here in St.John's. No ocean breezes today, so it is hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, why not have a cool drink with Sean, brought to you by the Gunga Din Doxie Service.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don made it to SC already??? South Carolina is hotter than it is here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to laugh. There is a run on at Sears, Walmart, Zellers and Future Shop for air conditioners. By the time people set these things up, our hot weather will have passed.


----------



## SINC

That is the way it works Marc. There was a huge run on A/Cs and fans back home last week. Stores were completely sold out.

And yes Sean the A/C in the MH is a real saviour.

Thermo reads 34 in the shade right now on this sunny hillside location.


----------



## Ena

Marc. Gunga Din. Rudyard Kipling fan?


----------



## Beej

Afternoon everyone. I'm taking a few days off this week (one more day at work!), so don't mind me if I seem to be living here for a bit. I'll just quietly setup in the corner and mumble to myself. 

The topic of said mumbling may offer brilliant insights into life's various mysteries, but it's hit-and-miss. You have been warned: half the mumbling will be musings about various bodily functions.


----------



## SINC

Oh boy, I can hardly wait.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Oh boy, I can hardly wait.


I'm thinking KFC at some point, considering I'll be good-to-go in the privacy of my own home. 

Did my warning include today? If not, sorry. Consider it a permanent warning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, with only a few days that one might need an air conditioner here in St.John's, it is not worth the money, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Rudyard Kipling fan?" Ann, not a big fan, but I liked the movie.


----------



## Ena

"You have been warned: half the mumbling will be musings about various bodily functions."

Beej, thanks for the advanced warning that I may not be escaping work-related topics when I come home from my job.


----------



## RevMatt

Sounds like a fun week, Beej....

Since you have time off, I'm thinking that a trip to the nude beach is what you need. Especially since, being the political hack you are, you will find the location of said beach as amusing as I did. It is at Meech Lake. 

Census will be over soon. Thus far, the mice at the church are successfully defeating the traps. Which is fine with me, I don't mind the cute little guys anyways, and I am really not enthusiastic about having to empty the traps. If they have won yet another round this morning, I will have to look into humane mouse traps. They almost certainly came in last week while the doors were open all day every day drying the paint, so I'm sure once they are out, they won't come back.

Suddenly realised that it is my birthday next week, so party-type thing this weekend, maybe.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. 

WOW! What a night here in Swift Current. A major wind storm blew up about 7:30 p.m. and just howled for 90 minutes. Must have been a big storm cell. This 9 ton motor home was rocking easily 6" each way in the winds which had to be in excess of 60 mph. Lightening but not much rain accompanied the storm. It knocked the power out at 8:30 p.m. and it was still not restored when we went to bed at 10:30 p.m.

What a ride!


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Since you have time off, I'm thinking that a trip to the nude beach is what you need. Especially since, being the political hack you are, you will find the location of said beach as amusing as I did. It is at Meech Lake.


That is funny. I almost want to see it now. Almost.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Don we got the same storm through Regina, except without the loss of power. A few of the cracks of thunder were loud enough to feel things vibrating in the house. But the day has once again dawned clear and bright with a forecasted high of 30.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, we should throw you a real party next week. My quarterly party supplies are still in the Cafe Chez Marc. So, we could invite a few hundred of your closest friends and have a gala affair. What do you say???


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Thus far, the mice at the church are successfully defeating the traps. Which is fine with me, I don't mind the cute little guys anyways, and I am really not enthusiastic about having to empty the traps. If they have won yet another round this morning, I will have to look into humane mouse traps. They almost certainly came in last week while the doors were open all day every day drying the paint, so I'm sure once they are out, they won't come back.


Matt - you merely need to baptise and confirm them, and then they'll only show up at Christmas and Easter.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> Matt - you merely need to baptise and confirm them, and then they'll only show up at Christmas and Easter.


:lmao:  

Sadly, the trap won last night. Well, the mouse won one, and lost one. But the loss was rather permanent. At least the poor little guy went quickly. I did scrounge up some liturgical impulses and give the guy the last rites.

Beej, you know you want to.

Don, don't you have your wife with you on this trip? If so, you can pass on the stories about when the Motor Home's a rockin' 

Marc, parties are always good things. And you are the master at throwing parties, after all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, it is all in motion now. You may invite whomever you want. We already have a guest list of over 483 people. So, this should be a gala affair. When is the actual date of your birth?


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Don, don't you have your wife with you on this trip? If so, you can pass on the stories about when the Motor Home's a rockin'


Wind Matt, think high winds.


----------



## RevMatt

Not sure where you are finding all these people, but what the heck. So long as one of them brings whiskey, we should be fine 

On the 18th I will be the completely unimportant age of 31.


Proving that Logan's Run is fiction.


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> Wind Matt, think high winds.


If I did that in a Motor Home with my wife, one of us would be walking. And it wouldn't be her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, that is only a week away!!!!! Luckily, we had loads of supplies left over, but do you think you could be 80 instead of 31? We have loads of Happy 80, and the like from Don's party.


----------



## Cameo

She wouldn't want to rock?


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> Matt - you merely need to baptise and confirm them, and then they'll only show up at Christmas and Easter.


Brilliant!!!
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Matt, we should throw you a real party next week. My quarterly party supplies are still in the Cafe Chez Marc. So, we could invite a few hundred of your closest friends and have a gala affair. What do you say???


Uh Oh.

I guess I'd better put the decorations back up then. Unless the reverend would like a different theme since I'll be doing the work anyway.

Perhaps the Buddy Christ?


----------



## Carex

You guys are all crazy.

That's why I can't forget about ya.

A moment of silence for Gerry MacNutt.


----------



## Cameo

Carex - we missed you! Hope things are better and glad to see you.  
Yup, we're crazy and we love it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex has arisen from the lost........ and on the night of the full moon. How have you been, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, unless Matt wants a religious theme, I say we stay clear of any religious overtones. My guest list is now over 1,285 special guests.


----------



## SINC

A lovely afternoon here in Swift Current as we await our guests. Sunny and 26 with a cooling breeze. Good day to sit and read.

Welcome home Carex. Been running with the moon again have we?


----------



## Dr.G.

SC = Swift Current. Don, I thought that you made it all the way to South Carolina. Still, the fact that you are well is all that matters.


----------



## RevMatt

Cameo said:


> She wouldn't want to rock?


See, now, you are just deliberately taking it out of context  

Marc, I did say next week, I believe. Given that it was almost forgotten, I can hardly complain if the decorations don't quite match, can I? Although I AM a big fan of the Buddy Christ, and of that whole movie. But then, how can someone NOT like a movie with Alanis Morrisette as God?

Glad to see you back, Carex!


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, as long as you are happy with what we have done, then all is well with the world.


----------



## Bolor

Welcome back Carex. Good to see you back.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, unless Matt wants a religious theme, I say we stay clear of any religious overtones. My guest list is now over 1,285 special guests.


It was just a suggestion. Nothing more nothing less.

I was just gathering up the creative juices is all.


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> ......Although I AM a big fan of the Buddy Christ, and of that whole movie. But then, how can someone NOT like a movie with Alanis Morrisette as God?


Or George Carlin as a Cardinal??

I heard somewhere that there were protests about Dogma. So Kevin Smith (the Director) decided to go to one of the protests with his own sign that read "Dogma is Dog S***." He then antagonized the other protesters with his sign saying that theirs lacked creativity. After all his sign had macaroni and sparkles glued to it.

So. What theme would you like? Tell me soon. I have to prepare.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Carex has arisen from the lost........ and on the night of the full moon. How have you been, mon ami?


Does this mean I have to stand an all night vigil with the .357 Magnum at my side??Or is all of ehMacland safe from the threat of the weredoxie?

Either way, I am ready to serve.


----------



## SINC

Holster the weapon. The weredoxie is harmless as Carex's persona rules.


----------



## Ena

Don, so glad that you posted about Carex. Those of us within range of him will rest easy tonight with that knowledge.
Came home from work a bit jumpy as there is blasting going on next door. Been going on off and on for two years. 
Certainly were 'riffing off' one another today in here. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny warm 22C here in St.John's. Luckily, there is a nice sea breeze to keep things mild and the air fresh.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, thank you for your offer, but I think that the new serum we gave to Carex will rid him of his WereDoxie tendencies at the time of the full moon. He shall still crave being scratched behind the ear, and having his tummy rubbed, but that does not call for powerful weapons.


----------



## Dr.G.

There was a beautiful full moon last night. It came up out of the Atlantic Ocean, rose over the Southside Hills here in St.John's and kept its golden glow until about 1AM. It then became so bright, you could read a newspaper outside in its light.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning from SC.

Attention Margaret and Sean. We will be leaving here this morning around 10:00 a.m. and we will likely arrive in Regina around 2:00 - 3:00 p.m.

We will overnight in the King's Acres RV Park on the Trans Canada near the eastern limit of Regina, so we can have our mini get together if you still wish.

Soonest we arrive, I will post here with the number of the parking spot we are allotted so you can find us. The wife has some shopping to do for her sister, so she may or may not be around depending on when you folks arrive.

Later . . .


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Don, I am already commtted to golfing at 4:00 but I will see if I can sneak out tonight for a little bit to pop by for a visit.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Carex has arisen from the lost........ and on the night of the full moon. How have you been, mon ami?


As well as can be expected. Walkabout over.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> MP, thank you for your offer, but I think that the new serum we gave to Carex will rid him of his WereDoxie tendencies at the time of the full moon. He shall still crave being scratched behind the ear, and having his tummy rubbed, but that does not call for powerful weapons.


Mmmmmm tummie rubs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Carex, our doxies just love to have their tummies rubbed.


----------



## Beej

Somebody should invite Putin then. He'll rub and kiss.


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> Somebody should invite Putin then. He'll rub and kiss.


Beej. Beej. Beej. Is that any way to talk.

One of those ho-hum days here. There's a bit of low cloud and I can hear somebody cutting grass 5 miles away. That either means I need to change my drugs again, or there's going to be a major change in the weather.

Looking forward to hearing from Don - will try to get out to see him later this afternoon.

Maybe for everyone's amusement we could screen The Norman Rockwell Code during Matt's birthday party.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

G'day, all. Busy day packing things up. I like the sound of all of the plans going on around here. Should be a grand day! 

Tomorrow, the house shall be empty of Census paperwork. I hope they send a big enough truck to take it all away in. Looking forward to the celebration!


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, a unique clip. It was an interesting 30 minutes.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, a unique clip. It was an interesting 30 minutes.


I only saw the trailer, but I thought it might be a nice counterpoint to Matt's favourite movie "The Da Vinci Code"  

Margaret


----------



## SINC

2:00 p.m. and we are in Regina.

We are in King's Acres RV park in spot number F-8. That is eight spots from the front gate on the one way road that turns right when you enter the park.

Visitors are asked to park in the designated visitor area beside the office, just inside the gate.

Since the spots are only 20 feet wide, it is a very short walk. Our silver Suzuki may or may not be in front of the Embassy MH, but I will be here for sure.

I'll be the guy with a cold beer in my hand from now until then.


----------



## SINC

And I might add, FREE wi-fi here too. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

This seems like the life, Don. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> 2:00 p.m. and we are in Regina.
> 
> We are in King's Acres RV park in spot number F-8. That is eight spots from the front gate on the one way road that turns right when you enter the park.
> 
> Visitors are asked to park in the designated visitor area beside the office, just inside the gate.
> 
> Since the spots are only 20 feet wide, it is a very short walk. Our silver Suzuki may or may not be in front of the Embassy MH, but I will be here for sure.
> 
> I'll be the guy with a cold beer in my hand from now until then.


Hey Don, sorry but I won't be able to make it tonight. The golf ran way later than it should have, and now I'm at home dealing with a 2 year old having a tantrum that my wife was dealing with the majority of the time I as golfing. I let her go out for a few minutes to regain her sanity, but I'm now stuck here.


----------



## SINC

No sweat Sean, another time.

Had a nice visit with Margaret so it made the night worthwhile.

By the way, she's better looking than you anyway!


----------



## Ena

Evening all. Funny day here in a couple of ways. Rained but at one point when the sun came out there was steam rising up from the road. Other funny thing was getting a cheque in the mail from the Family Maintenance Enforcement Programme. (Provincial programme that collects child support) My daughter is 29 and ex still owes. Funny old world.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> By the way, she's better looking than you anyway!


I should hope so, but hey, I am on a diet, maybe that will make a difference?


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Wee munchkin is up early, and so I am. Hope you all have good days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet sunny St.John's morning for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Matt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I guess your "Wee munchkin" is like our pack of doxies. Up at dawn, which is just past 5AM here in St.John's. Still, I was up at 630AM and just finished my morning online teaching in WebCT, so I am now free for the morning.


----------



## Ena

Morning. My cat came back after being out longer than usual. All is well here. So far


----------



## SINC

Good morning all from Regina. Light rain with the sun in the east has produced a beautiful rainbow in the west.

Off to Windthorst, Sask. today and that means, unless there is something changed since last year, there will be no internet access available for me for the next two days, so be back sometime on Saturday as we head home.

Oh well, won't have to answer any e-mail that way.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It was a long night last night with the daughter up every hour screaming that she wanted milk or water (and once that the frog was going to eat her, but we aren't sure what that was about.) Very strange for her. A little tired this morning, but work must get done.


----------



## bhil

Have a good trip Don. I hope you enjoy your time disconnected, but I usually find a strange discomfort when I know the internet isn't right at my fingertips should I need it.


----------



## RevMatt

Marc, is they were up at 5, and you at 6:30, that would be one important distinction 

Have a good trip, Don. We shall think happy thoughts at you.

Margaret, when my cat fails to come home as she normally does, I sleep badly. Glad yours made it home eventually


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning - slept in here the rain cooled things down during the night and I always sleep better when it's raining.

Had a very nice visit with Don and his wife. It is always fun to meet people in person that you've "known" for some time. 

Sean, I'm sorry you couldn't make it. You would have enjoyed it.

I'm off to get some coffee so I can pry my eyes open,

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Sean, sounds like quite a ride. It is now 6 weeks since our daughter started sleeping through the night, so she made it before 3, but only barely. But we still get the panic nights like the one you had. Although we don't have the frog hauntings .

The truck arrives to take the 20+ boxes of surplus documents away shortly. And that is the end of the census job! I'm supposed to be doing my other job at the moment, mind you, but I'll get there this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

It is raining so hard in Regina that we keep losing the satellite signal.

That is OK though as they really need this rain here. The earth of the lawns here in the RV park is so dry it is all cracked wide open. This will be great for the farmers and their crops. We will see how the brother-in-law's crops are doing later today.

Just tried the wipers on the MH and the drivers side is badly out of adjustment. That means it is out in the rain for me to reset the travel. These wipers are the same as a Greyhound bus, starting vertical on either side of the windshield centre divider and the driver's side is cocked so the top edge of the blade overhangs the centre divider. Will have to reset to get it back to vertical. The blades are so big and have so much distance to travel that this happens every other month or so.


----------



## Carex

Ena said:


> Morning. My cat came back after being out longer than usual. All is well here. So far


That reminds me of a song and a cartoon.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Another day in the office trying to get caught up, and then I'm on the road to Alberta for my nephew's wedding this weekend.

Sean & Matt: I must have been extraordinarily blessed - the only time my daughter got up in the middle of the night at that age was when she required 'FOOD'. Actually, even now ...


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, is they were up at 5, and you at 6:30, that would be one important distinction." Matt, the distinction is that even though they get up at dawn, does not mean that we have to get up at dawn. Still, I usually start teaching at 7AM, so 630AM is a good time to get up....have a cup of coffee outside as the doxies run around the backyard, and then start teaching. This way, when most people are going to work, I am finished teaching until mid-morning.


----------



## SINC

Time to head out to the grocery store for some supplies, then hit the road for the farm about an hour and one half away.

As I mentioned, not likely I will have internet available so have a great weekend all. Until Saturday afternoon . . .


----------



## bhil

It is almost funny, our two months old sleeps better through the night than our 2 year old. He is only up once a night (around 4:00-4:30) because he is hungry.


----------



## RevMatt

Hi, all. Papers are gone, bad taste lingers. Some fighting left ahead, no doubt.

The phone (and, therefor, my dialup) at the office died. Since we only have one cell phone in the house, and the church declined to pay for any of it, I leave it at home. Which made today good for writing, but bad for emailing or any other sort of communication . Although the problem was not consistent. At times, I could receive calls. Just not always. And I could never make them. Highly odd.

I have to run errands, but at least we will be out enjoying the sunshine. And I may just have to make the beer store one of the errands.  Should it worry me that my daughter already recognises the place?

Have a Thursday, everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

The "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club will be closed tonight in memory of Red Buttons, who died today. He shall be missed.


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> That reminds me of a song and a cartoon.


The words I used were supposed to 
I'm a fan of the cartoon as well. Hooray for Canadian talent and the NFB. Don't laugh but I also like Pingu.


----------



## MaxPower

Well the whole family's sicker than dogs. I am the only really holding my own although I feel the effects of it, but not nearly as bad as the rest. Perhaps the Good Dr. can send the Doxie emergency squad with the cold remedy for my wife. The poor thing has been pretty much sick since she was pregnant with Number 2.


----------



## Cameo

It is 3:45 am - I am awake for some stupid reason........anybody here?


----------



## Beej

I'm awake due to a PITA problem. Maybe I'll watch the sunrise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, the Doxie Emergency Squad is on the way. Sonn, all of you will be feeling better.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. I'm awake at 4:00 am Pacific just about every morning. But this morning I shall not head back to bed for those extra 90 minutes of sleep, but instead, once I've finished backing up, head upstairs for a shower, and then out the door to catch the first ferry and drive to Alberta.

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Have a good trip, Elaine. Get some ice on that butt pain, Beej . MP, now you know why your daughter couldn't sleep the other night, at least. She felt the virus coming. Being all sick at once is no fun at all, but at least it'll be over soon that way. Feel free to ignore the small order I will make later today until you are all feeling better 

My daughter is highly cranky, for no apparent reason this morning. Gotta run and get her off to daycare so that I can buy groceries for my small gathering tomorrow night, and then get to the doctor, then the other doctor, then work at last....


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, anything I can do to help? You seem to be on a hectic schedule. Some herbal tea might hit the spot just now.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. 

Warren, maybe you need to add cold rememdies to your online store? You have the perfect opportunity to test them on kids and adults without leaving the comfort of you home.


----------



## bhil

Have a good trip Elaine.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. It's just too dam hot to type


----------



## MaxPower

I hate to be a stickler for details Reverend. But I have two boys.

But on the other hand you may be right. He probably felt the virus coming on.


----------



## bhil

I think Matt is getting you mixed up with me. My daughter had the bad night a couple of days ago. Since then she's been back to her regular 2-3 wake ups a night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, Timmins is either too cold in the winter or too hot in the summer.


----------



## RevMatt

Doh. I did kind of merge you two in my head. Apologies to you both, and your offspring. Have you considered that if you just introduce your kids to each other, you can have their marriages arranged? 

Phone still mostly not working. The official verdict is, essentially "damned if I know". Yay!

And herbal iced tea would be about right, Marc. Thanks.


----------



## Sonal

Just waving hello from Washington DC.

I'm just hear for a day and a half, and aside from driving by the Washington Monument on the way to the hotel, I do not think there will be much sightseeing for me.

It's hot here too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, give my regards to Mr. Lincoln at his monument. It is spectacular.


----------



## Dr.G.

Herbal ice tea coming right up, Matt.


----------



## winwintoo

Hello all, I'm babysitting - the kids don't really need a babysitter any more, but I get to spend time with them.

I asked them to go to the store and get me a big bottle of cold water - the tap water here is not fit to drink - so they went and rummaged in the bottom of the cooler at the convenience store and got me a 1 litre bottle of water that was frozen solid. Nice and cool  

It's one of those before the storm evenings again here - hope it's not too wild.

I've been trying to remember how to write a computer program - I wonder how I earned my living doing this for so long. It's definitely not like riding a bicycle. It would be I guess, but bicycles have drastically changed since I last rode one.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

You know, Margaret, it's funny you say that.

My ex-husband bought a bike last year and recently tried riding it. It was his first time on a bike in years.

First, he had to get used to the seat, which was smaller and less comfortable than he remembered.

Then, he had to get used to all the new gear shifting mechanisms.

Then, he had to get used to the fact that bikes have shocks now.

Turns out, riding a bike again for the first time in years is definitely not like riding a bike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to you as well, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Nearly asleep here but I thought I'd check in for the day. Some days just not enough time to park and play with being a garden fanatic. Doesn't help when daughter decides she wants to head for Vancouver on the ferry and I say yes to taking her out there. Ah well she did ask nicely and sent an email to thank me. Car did get an 'Italian tuneup' on the way back. Me, speeding? Just keeping up with traffic!
Illness and trouble-free Saturday to all.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Fresh coffee and tea are served up for the masses.


----------



## RevMatt

coffee and tea good. Morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, MP. I have a weekend full of grading and writing a research paper ahead of me, so keep it coming.

Morning Matt.


----------



## RevMatt

What's the paper about Marc?

I'm having a few people over for a BBQ today, and for birthday cake. Should be good. The big bash will be here in the Shang, of course, but I thought it worth having something for my meat-friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I am involved in a CURA project dealing with developing written materials for the Innu in Labrador. Specifically, I am the person responsible for developing the Innu-aimun literacy training for community members and teacher.

http://www.innu-aimun.ca/modules.php?name=InnuHome&lang=english


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Matt, I am involved in a CURA project dealing with developing written materials for the Innu in Labrador. Specifically, I am the person responsible for developing the Innu-aimun literacy training for community members and teacher.
> 
> http://www.innu-aimun.ca/modules.php?name=InnuHome&lang=english


Uh. OK.

Woosh.

That was the sound of what you just said going right over my head.


----------



## Bolor

Hi Sonal in Washington (waves hello).

MP, I agree. It must have been the same whoosh I heard. (It took that long to get here) We mere mortals will have to struggle to understand the academics in our lives. My son is one and I mostly hear whooshes when he speaks too. Oh well I manage anyway.

My wife and I are starting out for our cross country trek on Monday. We decided against the Yellowhead Hwy for this trip and head straight for Calgary to spend time with the mother-in-law (that's ok, we get along pretty well):love2: so will miss Margaret in Regina and Don in St. Albert. I was hoping for a more leisurely trip but that got vetoed.

I'll try to pop in now and then and try to keep up with the posts. Maybe even post a pic of the granddaughter if no-one minds:baby: CYA when I can.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> Matt, I am involved in a CURA project dealing with developing written materials for the Innu in Labrador. Specifically, I am the person responsible for developing the Innu-aimun literacy training for community members and teacher.
> 
> http://www.innu-aimun.ca/modules.php?name=InnuHome&lang=english


CURA = Community University Research Alliance?

Do you speak the language? I will be highly impressed if so. In any case, designing written material to teach literacy for a language that is historically oral only would be quite an adventure. Sounds exciting work, for a Literacy prof .

Glad the trip is going well, Bob. Small person pictures are always welcome!

Sticky, muggy day here in the city. We turned the AC on for the first time yesterday, for an hour or two. It will get more of a work out today. It's not as hot, but the humidity is unbearable.

At least most of the cleaning/preparing is done. 'twill be a small crowd, smaller since Beej is too ill to attend. But fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I don't speak the language, which makes things difficult. However, there are similar patterns to learning all languages, and thus, similar ways to help people learn to read and write their spoken language.


----------



## RevMatt

My linguistics friends have tried to talk to me about language similarities and such, and I am not wholly convinced, but I can see how LEARNING patterns would be similar, regardless of the language being learned. And I've learned 6 language to some degree over my life, so I can see the patterns just from my experience. Still, must be interesting to be in somewhat uncharted territory.


----------



## winwintoo

Good afternoon!

Sounds like a very interesting project Marc. 

I speak only English, but can buy groceries in French   and find it strange when shopping in a store south of the border that only has one language on the label.

As far as learning another language, I haven't exerted myself in that direction, but have applied myself over the years to learning several computer languages (sadly, it takes constant hands-on reinforcement to keep the knowledge)

I might have shared here an experience I had a few years ago while seeking some insight into a computer language called PHP. It's a "free" language, which means there are endless resources on the web. After several days of reading various web pages, I thought to myself while viewing one site in particular that I must be really getting thick because none of it made much sense. When I spied the word Achtung! it finally dawned on me that the site I was trying in vain to make sense of was all written in German.

So what I learned from that experience is that if the subject matter is of compelling interest, it is much easier to figure out what the symbols (letters, words, punctuation) mean.

I now have a collection of beading books that are imported from Russia - all in Russian, but with beautiful illustrations. Because this is a passion of mine, I'm able to glean quite a bit of information from the Russian without benefit of translation.

Why am I babbling like this? Should be doing something else I guess.

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Good Day all. Happy Birthday Matt.

Beej - you're not well? Marc will send the doxie squad with the cure, just hang in there...sorry to hear you aren't well.

I used to think weekends were for relaxing.....................reality check there....pooped already.

May be looking for new employment again, much as I love my job........the girl I replaced whom they didn't expect back has returned and though my boss is trying
to keep us both busy and wants me to stay..............I don't believe there will be enough for both of us after the summer is done........I guess everything changes.:-(


----------



## Beej

Thanks, nothing serious, just seriously aggravating and disruptive to my life. Otherwise, it's actually quite amusing...until day 3. Now I think I'm just going to actively aggravate the problem in an act of defiance. beejacon


----------



## Bolor

Cameo, we'll keep all our fingers crossed for you. I certainly hope it all works out well for you. Maybe send the doxie mafia down and "lick" her out?


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, our form of language is part of being human. We speak different languages with different accents and dialects, but it is still language. I can't bark to my dogs and have them understand me, but their vocal and body language is understandable to them. It is instinctual. Noam Chomsky refers to this instinctual nature of humans being able to learn and use language as "the language organ". It is not an actual organ, but the ability of our cognitive functions in the brain to use expressive language (e.g., speaking, writing, sympbolic and body language) and receptive language (e.g., listening, reading, observing).

Thus, while I cannot speak the language, I do know how to teach persons who are able to speak a language how to read and write this language.


----------



## Ena

Cameo, sorry to read of the bad news about your job. 

Unnerving trip home from work in tourist season story Number 14,00231. Braked just in time as guy in a nice shiny Mercedes with out of province plates was coming toward me driving the wrong way on a one-way street.


----------



## Carex

Holy carp, I hear you about tourist season Ena. It took me 1.5 h to get from Duncan to Nanaimo yesterday afternoon. Normally a 40-45 minute drive. Didn't see any accidents or construction, so I think it is just volume. Can we hibernate until September??


----------



## SINC

Hi all, back in Saskatoon for the night and once again have free wi-fi.

More later after I read a couple of hundred e-mails. but this quick shot out the window today is for Marc who remembers these types of scenes from his visit to the prairies. Shot this out the windshield around 10 this morning south of Regina:


----------



## Carex

What's that blue stuff at the top of the picture? Oh, Sky. The stuff that is behind the mountains usually I guess. Canola is in full bloom I see.

Cameo, keep working hard. It's difficult to get rid of good workers.


----------



## Cameo

The owner of the company is scared of the labour board - and the girl has the right to her job back. There are some rules for maternity leave that are scary after
reading up on it - if her position was redundant when she came back, and I had an equivalent job there, even if I had been there longer than her she has the right to my job. I don't begrudge her her own job - she is a nice girl and I would not have a problem working with her - but I also know that at the end of the summer there won't be enough work for us both. My boss is in a position cause she is not reliable - she is on salary and has no compunction about taking days off, she is habitually late and spends lots of time on the phone speaking polish to her friends.
I am never late, always there and put a lot of effort into doing my job to the best of my abilities, my direct boss wants me to stay and he has made that clear - but it isn't up to him and it will be me who is let go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, those are the mountains of SK. Spectacular peaks.


----------



## SINC

A long day comes to an end and another 530 km to go tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## RevMatt

Good night, all. My actual birthday is Tuesday. But the wee gathering went well. Good food, good beer, and I was given two bottles of good wine. So all is well in the world


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> The owner of the company is scared of the labour board - and the girl has the right to her job back. There are some rules for maternity leave that are scary after
> reading up on it - if her position was redundant when she came back, and I had an equivalent job there, even if I had been there longer than her she has the right to my job. I don't begrudge her her own job - she is a nice girl and I would not have a problem working with her - but I also know that at the end of the summer there won't be enough work for us both. My boss is in a position cause she is not reliable - she is on salary and has no compunction about taking days off, she is habitually late and spends lots of time on the phone speaking polish to her friends.
> I am never late, always there and put a lot of effort into doing my job to the best of my abilities, my direct boss wants me to stay and he has made that clear - but it isn't up to him and it will be me who is let go.


Basically because she went on Mat Leave, she is guaranteed her job back, and unfortunately for you, you were hired with the understanding that your employment is temporary.

Now if here performance issues continue and adequate warnings are issued and led eventually to her termination, that would be the only way that they could legally get rid of her.

Labour laws are set into place to protect t he employee, not the employer.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all another beautiful sunrise here in St. George.

Coffee and tea are served as well the smoothie bar is open. Now what would everyone like for breakfast??


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning MP. It is not often that someone makes me breakfast. I have been up since 6AM working at grading, so I am ready for anything right now. Merci.


----------



## MaxPower

What do you like on your toast?


----------



## winwintoo

What's wrong with this picture?









Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Saskatoon where it is fully overcast with heavy rain and very high winds from the northwest, which of course is just the direction we will be travelling for the next six hours or so. So much for decent gas mileage today.

Thanks for opening the bar Warren. That shot of Bailey's in my coffee is just the right way to start a cool morning.

And Margaret, I think that the teeth in that photo are upside down.


----------



## Beej

He can dry his tears by blowing his nose. Many bits are upside down. The image looks very strange when turned upside down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Luckily your motor home is state of the art and will withstand any SK weather that comes your way.


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> He can dry his tears by blowing his nose. Many bits are upside down. The image looks very strange when turned upside down.


You are very observant Beej. I found the image as part of an optical illusion where they first show you the correct image, right-side up and then show you the upside down one. I couldn't see anything wrong with the upside down one until they "revealed" the secret. Something about only seeing what you expect to see.

I hope Don has outrun the rain. It's beautiful and clear here in Regina - I would like it to stay that way  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C here in St.John's. Still, the air is fresh and smelling of flowers that are in bloom in my garden.


----------



## RevMatt

Howdy, all. Survived the party, made it to my services. Now to clean the house.  Enjoy your days, everyone.


----------



## Ena

Sunny Sunday greetings from Victoria harbour-side. 

Checked to see if Gerry MacNutt's GB was online as it should be with being sponsored. All is as it should be. 

Going to fall back into my Church of Scotland upbringing and not do any labour today


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Going to fall back into my Church of Scotland upbringing and not do any labour today


Ann, interesting that you have an affiliation with the Church of Scotland. During one of our Mother's recent hospitalizations, I was present when someone came to take her history. When they came to the subject of religious affiliation (ie. do you want the clergy to visit while you're in the hospital) Mom launched into a long story about how she wasn't sure what religion she was. It was interesting, so they let her ramble. Mom couldn't remember the name of the church for sure, but she thought it was "Church of Scotland" 

I thought surely Mom was delusional, but sure enough, a Google reveals that indeed the Church of Scotland has a significant following in Hungary.

Aren't you glad I tuned in with that trivia?

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Margaret, some relatives on my mother's side were missionaries in Mauritius about a hundred years ago.


----------



## RevMatt

Happy Sunday evening, everyone. Hope you all had good days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Matt, today was a quiet day, but a good day. Now I am ready to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

And Good Night to you Dr. G.

Matt, I was thinking you should change your avatar from Homer to Rev. Lovejoy. Might be better suiting for you.


----------



## Bolor

Nite all. Leaving for the big trip in the morning. see y'all soon


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got everything ready for Matt's real birthday celebration. This one involves only his Shang friends tomorrow at the Cafe Chez Marc. Remember, everyone say "Surprise!!!" when he enters.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Meeting this evening, so I'm taking the morning off. IMAX movie time with my wife, I think  I hope you all have good days.

MP, I am thinking about your idea. About the only thing I have in common with Lovejoy is the profession, though. Homer and I share a love of beer and meat, among other things


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, speaking of drinks, why not drop by the Cafe Chez Marc tomorrow, say at about noon, for a cup of coffee or tea? Just the two of us............no one else. You don't have a heart condition, or a bladder problem that is activated with sudden loud noises, do you?


----------



## SINC

Good morning all from home base. We returned from Saskatoon yesterday and battled very high winds on the nose and side all the way home.

To demonstrate just how critical the wind is on gas consumption, on the way from here to Lloydminster (about 300 km) with a moderate tail wind, we burned $70 in fuel. Yesterday on the way back into the head wind, we burned $100 in fuel.

Good to be home, but I have to get to the office as their are cheques awaiting my signature and a new job to quote.

Later . . .


----------



## RevMatt

Sounds great, Marc. I should be there, assuming my phone line at the church is working by then.


----------



## Carex

One forgets just how good the coffee is in this place. Some things never change.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> One forgets just how good the coffee is in this place. Some things never change.


I always prefer it when Warren opens the bar early and I can have a shot of Bailey's in mine!


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I can testify to the sunny weather Margaret spoke of here in Regina. I spent yesterday building a deck onto our house and now my back is a nice shiny red. (And no Warren, I wasn't wearing my MexiTan.) I'm not quite finished, with the stairs and the railing to go on yet, but at least the surface is done, and the BBQ now has a home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hail, Hail, the gang's all here.


----------



## Ena

Fairly decent sleep last night so it is indeed a good day. 

Saw an ad in local paper for Saskatoon berries of all things at a fruit farm up the road on the Island highway. Too bad I don't have another day off to drive the mountain pass and give in to the craving I got from seeing the ad.


----------



## MaxPower

But is is a Juice Bar SINC.

Uh Oh. He's delusional again.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> But is is a Juice Bar SINC.
> 
> Uh Oh. He's delusional again.


Nope, Bailey's has been declared a juice when consumed before 8:00 a.m.!


----------



## Carex

Spoken like a true Albertan Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Spoken like a true Albertan Sinc.


I should have added that that theory only works when in The Shang or camping and at no other time.


----------



## Carex

I'm sure we could think of a few more exceptions, couldn't we? Like weekends, holidays, it's not raining, the earth is round....


----------



## RevMatt

Carex said:


> I'm sure we could think of a few more exceptions, couldn't we? Like weekends, holidays, it's not raining, the earth is round....


I *DO* like the way you think! 

Hot, hot, hot. Ontario is setting a power consumption record, apparently, and I can believe it. Last night it didn't get below 21, so there is just no way to cool off. Even my big stone church is getting unpleasant, and while it takes a long time to heat up, it takes an equally long time to cool down. It is looking like more and more of a good thing that I will be on holidays in August.

Anyways, meeting tonight, so I am off to eat with my family.

Oh, and Bell business services sucks donkey testicles. 5 days with a dead phone, and counting.


----------



## Carex

RevMatt said:


> Oh, and Bell business services sucks donkey testicles. 5 days with a dead phone, and counting.


Man, that made me laugh. I may have to use "sucks donkey testicles" as my new signature. That is funny. Don't worry, Telus is no better. I could see the phone line dangling in the street outside my house last winter, was phoning the repair people on my cell, and they wouldn't beleive me. "Can you reset your phone by doing this, this and this?" "Sure, but the wire is broken in two and hanging on the road.". "Are you sure the service is out?" "Uh, ya, pretty sure.". I think we were down for 5-6 days and then had to phone months later to pester and get a credit.


----------



## RevMatt

Glad you liked it  If the phone line is still down tomorrow, I may have to start asking for people's heads on platters.

Anywho, got this sticker in a Birthday card, and thought I would share. From and American friend, it should be noted.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Oh, and Bell business services sucks donkey testicles.


My sympathies RM.

This phrase caught my attention too. Why a donkey? Much like BS (why a Bull?). Anybody know?


----------



## RevMatt

Because Donkeys are dirty, nasty animals? I have no idea, really.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Because Donkeys are dirty, nasty animals?


Anti-donkite? We must learn to love and appreciate the differences of our donkey breatheren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Beej. 

http://www.donkeysanctuary.ca/


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI

A Jennet is the term used for the female donkey.
A John is the term used for the donkey stallion.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> FYI
> 
> A Jennet is the term used for the female donkey.
> A John is the term used for the donkey stallion.


So is the term Jackass is reserved for those that act like either one?


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> So is the term Jackass is reserved for those that act like either one?


No. Jack's ass was particularly loud and annoying in its flatulence. Thus the term.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> No. Jack's ass was particularly loud and annoying in its flatulence. Thus the term.


But with so many with the very same problem, why did we pick on Jack?

I know Toms and Jims and Jakes and Marvins and Brents and I could go on and on.

I may start a picket line to protest the use of Jack only.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> But with so many with the very same problem, why did we pick on Jack?


Jack deserved it. It was a horrific episode involving flatulence, a lighter and third-degree burns. Polite company never discusses the matter.

In person, I couldn't say the above with a straight face so, to be fair:  .


----------



## winwintoo

....leave you guys alone for 5 minutes.......

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

boys will be boys won't they????


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> ....leave you guys alone for 5 minutes.......
> 
> Margaret


Someone's asking for a discussion of longest fart ever.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Jack deserved it. It was a horrific episode involving flatulence, a lighter and third-degree burns. Polite company never discusses the matter.


That's nothing. I've seen some guys not named Jack try the same stunt and wind up in the next province without medicare and had to walk back blistered in the hot sun to get relief. By then they had 15th degree burns and some rather unusual orifices they never had before.

They certainly deserve more exposure than Jack.


----------



## Beej

Sinc: I bow to the master (BS) artist. Is there a bowing emoticon?


----------



## SINC

Indeed there is an appropriate emoticon.

You're welcome!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, re the term "jackass". A male donkey (jack) can be crossed with a female horse to produce a mule. A male horse can be crossed with a female donkey (jennet or jenny) to produce a hinny.

Genus: Equus
Subgenus: Asinus
Species: E. asinus

In Greek, a donkey is "onos".

The unmodified word ass has entered common use in the English language as a term used to describe a person who resembles a donkey in some way, such as appearance, stubbornness, foolishness, etc.

Two bits of Donkey Trivia --
The offspring of a zebra-donkey cross is called a zonkey.
There are no actual donkeys in the video game Donkey Kong.

So endeth the lesson.


----------



## SINC

I always thought that ape in Donkey Kong was stubborn enough to be an Ass, thus the "donkey" connection remains.


----------



## bhil

Evening all. Don that is probably one of the best emoticons I've seen. Now I just need to find places to use it.


----------



## bhil

Well, after a long trip through Home Depot I now have the lumber I need to build the steps for the deck I built yesterday, but it is late so building it will be tomorrow's project. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Ena

Air was a bit fuggy in here earlier so I came armed with an industrial strength enviro friendly air freshener. I'll put it back in the Schneider tool belt and also take away the shovel and plastic bags until next time


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet 20C at 730AM out here on my back deck. Weather like this makes wifi a pleasure.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Air was a bit fuggy in here earlier ...." Ann, are you making up new words? I have heard of "foggy", but not "fuggy".


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

I'm not sure if the Dr. made coffee or not, but the pot was empty and dirty. He is such a slob sometimes I tell ya.

Any way I have cleaned up and made a fresh pot of coffee and tea.

And Don, the bar is open, since it is 12:00 somewhere.


----------



## MaxPower

I saw a great road side sign yesterday:

"I plan to live forever. So far so good."


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, did you not notice our new coffee urns? No more pots for us. That is why they all had flowers in them. Did you toss the soil and flowers?


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. I, also, had no idea that fuggy was a word. Look at that, I have learned something already! The pressure's off for the rest of the day, then 

Enjoy the day, everyone.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Just noticed the Shang has passed page number 1944, the year of my birth. As the oldest Shanger to date, you can now all watch your year of birth roll by in Shang pages over the next few weeks, or perhaps even less.


----------



## MLeh

Greetings, all, from Kelowna. On my way home, but will load up the car with fruit along the way.

Oh, ... and Happy Birthday, Matt, you old fart.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, don't forget our afternoon tea or coffee date. How is your heart?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Good morning all. Just noticed the Shang has passed page number 1944, the year of my birth. As the oldest Shanger to date, you can now all watch your year of birth roll by in Shang pages over the next few weeks, or perhaps even less.


Umm. Don, you are not the oldest Shanger - I pre-date you by a few months   

According to Dictionary.com fuggy is indeed a word, and from Ann's use of it, the meaning should be obvious, but just in case the link goes directly to the definition.

Shame on you boys!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Happy birthday RM.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Umm. Don, you are not the oldest Shanger - I pre-date you by a few months
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Well, I stand corrected. I thought you to be younger.

Guess I will have to lay claim to the second highest poster then!


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, Beej, don't give away the surprise party to Matt. He thinks we are having a cup of coffee at lunchtime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, Dictionary.com is a neo-oligarchy front for a group of pseudo-linguists who made a fortune shorting Bre-ex and Nortel stock. Thus, they have been putting in new words to subvert the minds of our impressionable youth. Do NOT be fooled by their words.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, can't let the day go by without wishing RM a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, did you not notice our new coffee urns? No more pots for us. That is why they all had flowers in them. Did you toss the soil and flowers?


Those were fro show? I thought the Dr. and the Doxie crew were up to their shenanigans again.

Oops.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: I wouldn't give away a surprise. But I'm still on the road and had to get my shot in before heading off.


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> Those were fro show? I thought the Dr. and the Doxie crew were up to their shenanigans again.
> 
> Oops.


And Happy Birthday Reverend.

I'll talk to you later.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Elaine, Beej, don't give away the surprise party to Matt. He thinks we are having a cup of coffee at lunchtime.


I thought that was the party. I guess I'll be surprised too.


----------



## Dr.G.

In case you have forgotten, I am having Matt over for a cup of coffee. After his gala pre-birthday bash, which he knew about, I thought that a surprise birthday party with just his Shang friends would be appropriate. If you keep wishing him a happy birthday before noon, it will let the "badger out of the bag", as the old saying goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, now I know why everyone was complaining about your coffee. One customer was irate and said, "This coffee tastes like mud." To this I replied, "Well, it was ground this morning."


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone and happy birthday Matt.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> MP, now I know why everyone was complaining about your coffee. One customer was irate and said, "This coffee tastes like mud." To this I replied, "Well, it was ground this morning."


Hehehehehe, good one Marc! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, to be honest, that was an old Jewish vaudeville joke. Still, I carry on the tradition.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> In case you have forgotten, I am having Matt over for a cup of coffee. After his gala pre-birthday bash, which he knew about, I thought that a surprise birthday party with just his Shang friends would be appropriate. If you keep wishing him a happy birthday before noon, it will let the "badger out of the bag", as the old saying goes.


Marc, have you forgotten that I'm the "badger" here at the Shang and I'll have you know I am not "in the bag"!

The phrase "in the bag" has a local meaning equivalent to being "overserved" in an ale house.

While trying to locate some reference to "in the bag", I came across this meaning for the phrase "let the cat out of the bag" which I hope we don't intend to do this day:



> The cat's out of the bag - To pass along a secret.
> In medieval England, piglets were sold in the open marketplace. The seller usually kept the pig in a bag, so it would be easier for the buyer to take it home. But shady sellers often tried to trick their buyers by putting a large cat in the bag. If a shrewd shopper looked in the bag - then the cat was literally out of the bag. (By the way, the bag was called a "poke," which is likely where the phrase "a pig in a poke," which nowadays means buying an unknown, came from.)
> An additional interpretation was submitted by a reader:
> *In nautical lore, a cat-o-nine had to be made new for each flogging. The whip was made, then put into a bag and held while the charges were listed. Then, just before the flogging, the cat would be brought out of the bag. In this usage, the phrase "the cat's out of the bag" meant something akin to "punishment is about to begin" or "the belt's off."*


Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Another busy day ahead so I won't be able to make Matt's surprise party. Someone pass on my best wishes for a happy birthday to him please.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Good morning all. Just noticed the Shang has passed page number 1944, the year of my birth. As the oldest Shanger to date, you can now all watch your year of birth roll by in Shang pages over the next few weeks, or perhaps even less.


That only works if you read at the default of 10 posts per page. I hate all that page flipping so I read at the maximum 40 posts per page, so we are only are page 487. Someone will have to let me know when we pass my "birthday page" of 1972, which probably makes me one of the younger Shang members.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> The phrase "in the bag" has a local meaning equivalent to being "overserved" in an ale house.
> 
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Ah yes, that old expression. I remember it well.

Back in 1980 I was with a group of friends on a winter fishing trip and we camped out in -30 temps in a tent at Two Lakes, about a hundred miles south of Grande Prairie.

One morning it dropped to -34 and I elected to spend the day in the tent in my sleeping bag. Someone handed me a Salty Dog to wake me up and I eagerly consumed same and asked for more. After four or five, I couldn't get up if I wanted to and to this day, that group of friends refer to the day I spent "in the bag", in the bag.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, now I know why everyone was complaining about your coffee. One customer was irate and said, "This coffee tastes like mud." To this I replied, "Well, it was ground this morning."


It is funny you mention that my coffee tastes like mud because my wife says the exact same thing.

You see I don't like flavourless coffee like Timmy's. I prefer to have my coffee taste like coffee. Hence the strong taste.


----------



## Carex

Mmmmm, coffee. I love you guys. No, really, I do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gee, who would have thought that coffee was the route to Carex's heart???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Gee, who would have thought that coffee was the route to Carex's heart???


But, is it black coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, after the August full moon, Carex will have gone his one year of being a Weredoxie. It was at the end of August that we were testing to see if Daisy was pregnant, and he drank her urine sample.  Thus, he became a Weredoxie. So, mark Aug.9th on you calendars everyone.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, Bell Canada, after much ranting and raving from me, condescended to fix my phone, and just in time for me to arrive at 5 past 12 for my lunch date. And since I wasn't here earlier to receive all the good wishes, I am still surprised, Marc. Thanks for the excellent celebration. Slightly cooler weather today, even. Heaven forbid.

Safe travels, Elaine. Phone's working, Warren, so if you would rather call me during the day, feel free.

I don't like my coffee to taste like mud, although being thick enough to stand the spoon in is always good.

edit - and this page, 1949, would be the year of my parent's birth. So a few more to mine yet


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> But, is it black coffee?


Nah, I need a little sugar to sweeten me up.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Luckily, after the August full moon, Carex will have gone his one year of being a Weredoxie. It was at the end of August that we were testing to see if Daisy was pregnant, and he drank her urine sample. Thus, he became a Weredoxie. So, mark Aug.9th on you calendars everyone.


Luckily?? Easy to say for a man sitting in the dark, surrounded by doxies every full moon. It's been a challenge slipping away from MP's peashooters for a year. 

Is that lemonade over there on the counter?


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> Luckily?? Easy to say for a man sitting in the dark, surrounded by doxies every full moon. It's been a challenge slipping away from MP's peashooters for a year.
> 
> Is that lemonade over there on the counter?


KABANG!!!!!

Missed.


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> KABANG!!!!!
> 
> Missed.


It's a good thing I'm not a very good shot Carex.

That, and it's been over a year since I shot my .357

I'll be getting lots of practice in come Christmas.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> It's a good thing I'm not a very good shot Carex.
> 
> That, and it's been over a year since I shot my .357
> 
> I'll be getting lots of practice in come Christmas.


I'm stayin' outta Texas over the Christmas holiday season!


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I wondered where you were. Still, happy birthday, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, that is fresh lemonade on the counter. Daisy will not be bred again in this cycle, so you are safe after next month. I admit that I had the doxies for protection, but we did not hide in the dark.


----------



## RevMatt

At least Carex has learned to ask this time...


----------



## Carex

MaxPower said:


> KABANG!!!!!
> 
> Missed.


Hey, it's not even the full moon yet dude. Chill!!!


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> I'm stayin' outta Texas over the Christmas holiday season!


I'm staying out as just a general life rule.


----------



## RevMatt

Hehe. Wisely said, Carex


----------



## Ena

A very Happy Birthday Matt! 
Your gift is a real English pub. It's called the Crow and Gate and is just south of Nanaimo. One of my favourite spots so I hope you like it. 
http://www.crowandgate.com/


----------



## RevMatt

THANK YOU!! I can think of few things I would like better than my own pub.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> THANK YOU!! I can think of few things I would like better than my own pub.


Would everybody know your name?

Nostalgia moment and wistful tear appear on the beejacon


----------



## Ena

Matt, it wasn't that difficult to know what to get for you


----------



## Ena

Beej said:


> Would everybody knows your name?
> 
> Nostalgia moment and wistful tear appear on the beejacon



Stella Artois for you isn't it?


----------



## Beej

Ena said:


> Stella Artois for you isn't it?


That 's' does look misplaced. History will be revised.


----------



## RevMatt

I don't know, Beej. You did decline to have a beer during our lunch with Elaine. That seems somewhat shady to me.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> I don't know, Beej. You did decline to have a beer during our lunch with Elaine. That seems somewhat shady to me.


It's difficult to spread energy lobbyist evil when alcohol has dulled the edge. beejacon


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> It's difficult to spread energy lobbyist evil when alcohol has dulled the edge. beejacon


You should join the side of good, then. A good Guinness sharpens edges over here.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> You should join the side of good, then. A good Guinness sharpens edges over here.


It's not surprising why we're winning.  

Completely unrelated quote:
Corruption is our protection. Corruption keeps us safe and warm. Corruption is why you and I are prancing around in here instead of fighting over scraps of meat out in the streets. Corruption is why we win.

That is, even I must admit, beyond the reach of the beejicon.


----------



## RevMatt

Good grief (greed?). Where did that quote come from?


----------



## Beej

Syriana. Be afraid or more clap trap from the self-appointed hollywood church. Either way, a great line. 

Here's another:
The point is, ladies and gentleman, that greed, for lack of a better word, is good. Greed is right, greed works. Greed clarifies, cuts through, and captures the essence of the evolutionary spirit. Greed, in all of its forms; greed for life, for money, for love, knowledge has marked the upward surge of mankind. 


Be afraid RM. You will find friends in unlikely places. And now, with the Monty Burns laugh in the background, beejacon


----------



## RevMatt

*shudder*


----------



## Beej

Maybe this will help:
Truth is incontrovertible, malice may attack it and ignorance may deride it, but, in the end, there it is.

Or not. Send in the doxies!


----------



## RevMatt

All too absolutist for me, in the final analysis. But the doxies sound like an excellent idea


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej!!!!!!!!!! 
What's going down, Beej?
A cold been just about now, Norm.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Truth is incontrovertible, malice may attack it and ignorance may deride it, but, in the end, there it is." Or not. Send in the doxies!

"Death before Dishonor".


----------



## Dr.G.

"Let us have faith that right makes might, and in that faith, let us, to the end, dare to do our duty as we understand it." Lincoln's Cooper Institute Address, February 27, 1860.


----------



## Dr.G.

"With malice toward none, with charity for all, with firmness in the right as God gives us to see the right, let us strive on to finish the work we are in; to bind up the nation's wounds; to care for him who shall have borne the battle, and for his widow and his orphan - to do all which may achieve and cherish a just and lasting peace, among ourselves, and with all nations." Lincoln's Second Inaugural Address, March 4, 1865.


----------



## Dr.G.

"...that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain; that this nation shall have a new birth of freedom; and that this government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth." Lincoln's Gettysburg Address, November 19, 1863.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The dogmas of the quiet past are inadequate to the stormy present. The occasion is piled high with difficulty, and we must rise with the occasion. As our case is new, so we must think anew, and act anew. We must disenthrall ourselves, and then we shall save our country." Lincoln's Second Annual Message to Congress, December 1, 1862.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some of my favorite Lincoln quotes. How we need another Lincoln about now.


----------



## SINC

Sorry I have to break in here, but Beej needs to see this:


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Sorry I have to break in here, but Beej needs to see this:


Now _THAT_ is talent!!!


----------



## MaxPower

WOW. I'm only 4 posts away in the Shang before I hit 1000.


----------



## MaxPower

Uh. I shouldn't have done that now it's 3.


----------



## Cameo

Go MP Go


----------



## Ena

"WOW. I'm only 4 posts away in the Shang before I hit 1000."

MP, some day soon 

Umm, how does one do a search for one's number of posts by thread?


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Sorry I have to break in here, but Beej needs to see this:


Truly beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine breezy 19C going up to 25C here in St.John's. Coffee, tea and some freshly baked goodies are ready for any and all who crave their warmth and freshness.


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> "WOW. I'm only 4 posts away in the Shang before I hit 1000."
> 
> MP, some day soon
> 
> Umm, how does one do a search for one's number of posts by thread?


Go to the Everything else section. Where you see the post count for whatever thread, just click on the number of posts. This will tell you who posted and how many times.

2.


----------



## MaxPower

I just realized that nearly half of my posts have occurred here in the Shang. Is it any wonder though? Good company, good conversation and a doxie or two.

So it is only fitting that I posted all of my milestone posts here in the Shang, including this one.

Any way, it looks like Dr.G really doesn't like my 'mud" coffee since he has already gone and made a pot. Thank you for the coffee. Not bad, but stay away from the flavoured coffee. Coffee shouldn't taste like maple syrup.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Just dropped by for a quick coffee. I am off to do the final editing on this week's columns. Be back in an hour or so.


----------



## Cameo

Join Date: Jan 2003
Location: St. George
Posts: 2,221 
 

Sheesh - looks like over 2000 to me?


----------



## SINC

Sorry Jeanne, wrong list. That is total posts.

From the main ehMac page, select "Everything Else", then find The Shang and look to the very far right of the last poster's name. There you will see the number of posts in the Shang itself, now over 19,529. Click on that and the following list will appear. Heck you're right up there yourself at 911 posts:


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you like our home brewed coffee, MP. 

"Good company, good conversation and a doxie or two." At one point, we had 10 doxies in this house. Now we are down to 6.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We have your Barney Mug ready with your coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I am surprised that I have only about 30% of my total postings here in The Shang.


----------



## Ena

MP and Sinc. Thanks for the help. Too easy


----------



## winwintoo

I don't know if the Rev gets this cartoon in his paper, so I thought I'd post it here for him.










Happy belated birthday Matt. Sorry I couldn't stay for much of the party yesterday - working hard to get caught up.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning alll. On the topic of posts, it looks like the Shang is quickly approaching another milestone itself. 20,000 is only a hop, skip and ajump away.


----------



## bhil

Looking at my own personal post count vsersus my standing in the Shang posts shows that fully 80% of my posts have been made in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just book these two lovely "ladies" for the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club for this weekend. What do you think of their act?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlyN0L4IMck&search=Emily & Henrietta


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, The Shang shall get to 20,000 quite soon.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We just book these two lovely "ladies" for the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club for this weekend. What do you think of their act?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlyN0L4IMck&search=Emily & Henrietta


Pretty good dancer for a wiener dog Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife, Deborah, wants to try and teach Casey, one of the two pups we saved from the litter, to do something like this act.


----------



## Dr.G.

Since I can't dance, and have little patience when dancing, it will have to be my wife.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Since I can't dance, and have little patience when dancing, it will have to be my wife.


That is no excuse Marc. Just look at the opportunities available to you right there in St. John"s:

http://www.dtol.ndirect.co.uk/canada/newfdlnd.htm

beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, four of those dance schools have offered me money to dance in a before and after commercial. I would be the before subject. Three others refuse to answer my calls and two have taken out court orders demanding that I stay at least 300 meters away from their school. Thus, I have tried, but I admit that I am challenged when it comes to dancing, singing and drawing. Luckily, I am able to teach.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning, all. Back home safely from the trip to Alberta. Came home via the Okanogan, so I've arrived home with 20 lbs of cherries and 10 lbs of blueberries, so I'll be canning and freezing and making jam and baking pies for the rest of the day.

(Marc: I'll resist commenting that 'those who can't ... teach')


----------



## RevMatt

Howdy all. Only 686 posts here? Now 687? I'm slacking off, clearly 

Like Elaine, we went picking blueberries this morning. Very tasty. The farm only takes cash and cheques, and we forgot to hit the bank machine. No problem, they said, just mail us a cheque. Now THAT is impressive, I think.

Margaret, I had not seen that cartoon, but it is brilliant. In reality, although a Doctor can get Dr. on their licence, I cannot get Rev. on mind. So maybe that cartoon will be true sooner than we think? 

Anywho, I am enjoying my "weekend". Hope you are all getting some enjoyment out of this beautiful day.


----------



## winwintoo

All this talk of fresh fruit encouraged me to venture out to the farmer's market - bought some yellow cherries.

The annual "Taste of Regina" fesitval is set up in the park and was just opening so I walked through to see what was available. While wandering, a young man approached me and asked what was going on. We got talking, turns out he's from Toronto by bus and was just kiling time and stretching his legs. Wanted to know what else to see.

He was already pretty impressed and I pointed out some more points of interest within walking distance.

Too bad more people don't stop here.

You can see the traffic coming into the city - the drivers are tense, afraid they'll miss that sign pointing them to the ring road so they can bypass the city altogether. 

What a shame.

Margaret
*I ? Regina* That's a heart in case you're wondering.


----------



## SINC

Agreed Margaret. 

Regina has many beautiful spots and interesting locations for visitors. The Provincial Museum and the RCMP Depot come to mind as does Wascana Park and the Legislature area.


----------



## bhil

Margartet, what time were you at the farmers market this morning? I had a meeting over at head office and walked by the farmer's market on my way back to our office around 11:00. I might have walked right past you without knowing it.


----------



## winwintoo

Sean, you probably did walk right past me   

That's a busy place today and now I'm being treated to free music - all day, every day until the food festival is over on Saturday night.

I'm not complaining, but it's hard to sit in here and work while all that's going on out there.

Yes Don, Regina is an undiscovered place to visit. When I drove my cousin from Vancouver around last summer, she couldn't believe it. She's one of the folks who always hug the ring road until they're past the city.

Back to the grind, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I pride myself as being an effective teacher. I have taught over 7400 students in my 29 years here at Memorial.


----------



## SINC

I am off to the grocery store to stock up on supplies for tomorrow. Myself and two buddies are off to Slave Lake in the morning to have a go at some Walleye fishing. Come to think of it, best I stock up on beer too!


----------



## MLeh

Don: the coast guard here says "They might run out of gas, but they never seem to run out of beer ..." I take it that applies to fishing in lakes as well.

(And I'll be going to Slave Lake in August, but alas, not for the fishing.)


----------



## winwintoo

Send in the doxie emergency squad!

I just lost 2 weeks work.

... and I'm not even upset  










Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Ouch. I would be more than a little upset. Regina is indeed a beautiful city. We enjoyed it very much when we passed through, and wished we had had more time to look around.


----------



## RevMatt

A quick question, since I know some of you here have stocks. I recently got some stock in Standard Life when it became listed this spring. I got them free  as a policy holder. Now the question is, what are they worth? Is there a relatively easy way to find out the stock price of an individual company?


----------



## Beej

RM: The British company?

http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=SL.L

Yahoo finance is a quick way to look up stock quotes (or the company's own website).


----------



## RevMatt

That's the one, Beej. Thanks. And holy crappola, that's a high stock price. I have thanked my parents in the past for this life insurance policy, which is so sweet you can't get comparable terms these days, but the many shares that I just got because of it make it even better. Now I just have to resist the temptation to sell them 

(That's where my wife comes in...)


----------



## Beej

RM: I think the price is about $6, unless I read it wrong. Do you have a lot of shares?


----------



## RevMatt

400 ish. So, at that price, yes   2.5 pounds is closer to $5, I think, though.

2.4325 GBP United Kingdom Pounds	=	5.07947 CAD Canada Dollars

According to http://www.xe.com/ucc/

Still not a bad free gift, eh?


----------



## RevMatt

By the way, does everyone know that this highly friendly website sends you an automagic Happy Birthday email? :clap:


----------



## Beej

We're back around 2:1? Learn something new everyday.


----------



## SINC

Very nice indeed RM. Be sure and save it for a rainy day.


----------



## RevMatt

Yeah, it was 2.5:1 last time (and only time...) I was there. I guess I shall have to become one of those grumpy people who think it is a bad thing for our dollar to go up


----------



## RevMatt

SINC, in order to convince me to save it for a rainy day, the company will give me a few bonus free stocks after a year, and then another year after that. Of course, the real motivation will be my wife threatening to smack me if I cash it out for something silly like beer. 

Seriously, given I've never been able to afford to put into an RRSP, this was quite a nice surprise. I didn't actually believe it was going to happen until the certificate arrived yesterday.


----------



## Beej

Indeed, RM. Also, one of those sods who needs to know if capital gains taxes apply.  Don't worry, you are welcome to join the Beejists anytime.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> SINC, in order to convince me to save it for a rainy day, the company will give me a few bonus free stocks after a year, and then another year after that. Of course, the real motivation will be my wife threatening to smack me if I cash it out for something silly like beer.


Free or as some sort of bonus on a dividend reinvestment plan? Either way, those are often good ideas for the long-term investor.

Get to know an accountant. I'm not sure of the RRSP implications, but there may be a way to have these declared as one and thus get the tax benefits. Ugh. Memories of wanting to be an accountant...


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> Indeed, RM. Also, one of those sods who needs to know if capital gains taxes apply.  Don't worry, you are welcome to join the Beejists anytime.


I am told that capital gains tax will only apply when I cash them in. So I am safe for now


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> I am told that capital gains tax will only apply when I cash them in. So I am safe for now


You certainly are, and with the lifetime exemptions available to you, you will likely never pay capital gains on them if you plan properly. That is unless you suddenly obtain a six figure salary and buy a whole bunch more.


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> You certainly are, and with the lifetime exemptions available to you, you will likely never pay capital gains on them if you plan properly. That is unless you suddenly obtain a six figure salary and buy a whole bunch more.


If the new beejacon era names the United Church as a State Church, then maybe. Otherwise, I don't think I need to worry


----------



## SINC

A perfect evening here at 22 and a very light breeze.

I have just finished loading the MH for our big fishing trip tomorrow to Slave Lake.

A couple of days with a book will be welcome. It is very relaxing to sit in the boat and read while my line is in the lake weighted by a sinker and no hook. That way the fish never bother me. When I want to catch one, I usually try from shore for one for the frying pan.


----------



## MLeh

A bad day fishing is still better than a good day at work, Don.


----------



## SINC

Indeed it is Elaine.

By the way, what's with sneaking into Edmonton and not getting together?

Got a thing for Revs and Lobbyists have you?

Just kidding, and be forewarned, I only do liquid lunch! (The diet you know.  )


----------



## MLeh

Don - I was in Edmonton when you were in Saskatchewan. I thought you'd left town to avoid me. 

But I am going to be in St. Albert doing startup on August 16th or 17th (contractor hasn't given me an exact date & time yet) and then heading up to Slave Lake for some additional work, so maybe we can hoist a brew together or something sometime in there. (I don't usually schedule too much down time when I'm on the road - generally work, drive & sleep so I can get home sooner - but I'll make an exception just so's you don't feel left out.)


----------



## Ena

Quick visit to say goodnight. 

Short staffed at work today and same tomorrow. Management are telling us that there is a Canada-wide shortage of all types of nursing people. When I get some idle time I'll certainly be looking into the situation to see if it's true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise early this morning and it is now sunny, a bit of an ocean breeze and 18C at just 730AM. Fresh tea and coffee are here for anyone and everyone. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, no hook fishing is my sort of sport. Just the relaxation and enjoyment of nature, without having to catch anything other than a short nap.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, friends and neighbours. I wish I could go fishing. Although it appears that we have actually managed to pry some days loose next week, and so will be going to my parent's cottage. And there will be fishing for sure on that trip!

For today, I shall attempt to land a sermon  Enjoy the day, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

"For today, I shall attempt to land a sermon." Matt, is that an Atlantic or Pacific "sermon"? Sermons that are caught in the cold Atlantic taste far better according to my wife, who has lived in Vancouver and here in St.John's.

Of course, if you want a REAL sermon, you should take in a tent revival sermon conducted by Rock of Ages Johnny, in Waycross, Georgia. I went to one and was amazed at what he said/did.


----------



## RevMatt

I am usually accused of preaching sermons that are too intellectual and not sufficiently emotional, so I suppose that means cold, ie Atlantic. On the other hand, the church in the East is MUCH more conservative than the church in the West, so I have much more in common with the BC church. Maybe my sermons are from Lake Superior? Half way inbetween, and still freakishly cold?


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> too intellectual and not sufficiently emotional


 

I have got to see one of these. You may not only be an eligible Beejist, but qualified for senior duties (making Beej feel better with beer).


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don - I was in Edmonton when you were in Saskatchewan. I thought you'd left town to avoid me.
> 
> But I am going to be in St. Albert doing startup on August 16th or 17th (contractor hasn't given me an exact date & time yet) and then heading up to Slave Lake for some additional work, so maybe we can hoist a brew together or something sometime in there. (I don't usually schedule too much down time when I'm on the road - generally work, drive & sleep so I can get home sooner - but I'll make an exception just so's you don't feel left out.)


Ok Elaine, it's a date, but let's try to make it the 17th, not the 16th.

My wife would not take kindly to me having a drink with another female on _her_ birthday.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. A bit of cloud this morning as I was preparing to leave, but the departure time has taken a set back.

My travelling pal got a call last night that the rehab hospital is releasing his mother this morning at 10:00 a.m.

She fell and broke her hip three weeks back and they had to pin it, not exactly a good thing for a lady of 76.

He will take her home and leave his sister there to look after her while we are gone, then return here to leave on our fishing trip.

Noon is the new target time for departure.


----------



## MLeh

Don - 17th, not 16th, duly noted. I'll know more about my schedule later.

Good morning to the rest of everyone. Yesterday I managed to get 20 lbs of cherries canned (or jarred, actually), and 10 lbs of blueberries frozen, so today will be making a blueberry pie with the last of the berries and getting caught up on work. We still have a few lbs of fresh cherries, so I may try to make something like a black forest cake with those. Or maybe a trifle. Probably a trifle. I'll leave it on the counter here in the Shang, whatever it ends up being.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don - 17th, not 16th, duly noted. I'll know more about my schedule later.


Note how I remember her birthday as well!


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Don, you may remember her birthday, but do you remember your anniversary too? 

My father and brother somehow managed to convince their wives they should be married on their (my father's and brothers) birthday's. Now they don't have to worry about forgetting their anniversary unless they forget their own birthday.  Unfortunately I couldn't convince my wife of that, and she insisted our wedding be as far away from our birthdays (hers is only a few days before mine) as possible.


----------



## RevMatt

My wife's birthday is Valentine's Day, and my Anniversary is D day. So I am well covered. Impossible to miss Valentine's Day, and if the news in the morning is about invading Normandy, I know it's my anniversary 

Have a good fishing trip, Don, delayed though it may be.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Morning all. Don, you may remember her birthday, but do you remember your anniversary too?


Sean, in the fall of 1980, I was out on a camping trip with four friends in the bush south of Grande Prairie. We were sitting around the fire one night when someone mentioned how warm it still was for the 7th of October.

OMG, said I, tomorrow's my 15th anniversary as I ran around, packed up my gear and jumped in the truck to head back home.

That was a near miss, but the only time I came close. I have on occasion missed one other anniversary, that being the anniversary of our engagement, May 1. My wife makes a big deal out of that one too for some reason.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Don - 17th, not 16th, duly noted. I'll know more about my schedule later.
> 
> Good morning to the rest of everyone. Yesterday I managed to get 20 lbs of cherries canned (or jarred, actually), and 10 lbs of blueberries frozen, so today will be making a blueberry pie with the last of the berries and getting caught up on work. We still have a few lbs of fresh cherries, so I may try to make something like a black forest cake with those. Or maybe a trifle. Probably a trifle. I'll leave it on the counter here in the Shang, whatever it ends up being.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


You need to include Don's wife in the meeting! I have met her and since she is a nurse, she has learned the fine art of communicating without words and a few minutes with her will reveal more about our friend Don than an hour in his company   

(this is one of the secrets of womanhood that I hope you won't share with the men that might be around trying to eavesdrop on this conversation)

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

All right, cough up Margaret. What did Ann tell you?


----------



## MLeh

Margaret: I wouldn't tell that secret, and you know men ... they never pay attention anyway.

But ... speaking of anniversaries, and birthdays:

I was born on my grandparent's anniversary day. My daughter was born on my parent's anniversary day. My husband and I were married on my father-in-law's birthday. 

My mother and my mother-in-law have birthdays one day apart, as do my husband and my sister.

Now, because my anniversary is only 6 days after my birthday, the year I got married I was so busy with wedding preparations that I _forgot_ to have a birthday, so I've been perpetually confused as to my age ever since. (No kidding - the first year after, a friend announced he was turning the big 'quarter century', and I chastised him because he's the same age as me, and I knew I was turning 24 ... until he pointed out that I would be, in fact, 25, same as him ...) 

However, if you ask me how old I am now, I will generally get a blank look in my eyes until I do the math. And the correct math depends entirely on whether or not I guess the current year correctly. I wrote a cheque the other day and wrote 1992 on it, so even that's not a given.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> I wrote a cheque the other day and wrote 1992 on it, so even that's not a given.


:lmao:


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> All right, cough up Margaret. What did Ann tell you?


It's a secret.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> It's a secret.
> 
> Margaret


A secret is something you tell one person at a time.

I just happen to be one person!


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> A secret is something you tell one person at a time.


Note to self: don't drink with Sinc. 

It rhymes, so it should be easy to remember.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> A secret is something you tell one person at a time.
> 
> I just happen to be one person!


But I've sworn an oath not to reveal what I know   

I'm suffering from low-energy today. Can't seem to get moving - maybe it's the weather.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Well, time to hit the road. Not likely I will be back until Saturday unless by some miracle they have internet access in the boonies. Later . . .


----------



## bhil

Have a good trip Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Catch a big one, Don............... a big sense of tranquility.


----------



## RevMatt

I was beginning to worry about you, Marc. You've been quiet today 

Without entering the actual discussion, it is a difficult time to be a pacifist, or a mostly-pacifist like myself. I've been pretty withdrawn myself this week. And I know I shall have to preach on the issue on Sunday. I just need a lot of divine intervention between now and then.

In the meantime, it appears that someone has squished a squirrel at the end of my driveway. So, once my daughter is finally asleep, I shall have to go give it a decent burial before my wife gets home and inadvertently drives over it.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I was beginning to worry about you, Marc. You've been quiet today." Thanks for the concern, Matt. I have been quite busy today teaching online and staining my back deck. My wife and I also took a trip to the ocean to watch the sail boats in the ocean breeze. It was a grand day to do all of this, but left little time for The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, let one of Beej's wolverines take your "road kill" away.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Without entering the actual discussion, it is a difficult time to be a pacifist." I hear what you are saying, Matt. Being Jewish as well, I find it difficult to get into many of the discussions that seem to be raging, because I have mixed views about the whole situation. I would like to see a cease fire for no other reason than to stop the killing of innocent people on both sides. We shall see.

Shalom, my friend.


----------



## RevMatt

Shalom is something we definitely need more of.


Beej's wolverines were too slow. I almost didn't have time to have the burial, as my daughter was extra stubborn tonight, but the rather large squirrel will now contribute to the future health of our plum tree. With that, I am off for the night, I suspect.


----------



## Ena

RevMatt said:


> Beej's wolverines were too slow. I almost didn't have time to have the burial, as my daughter was extra stubborn tonight, but the rather large squirrel will now contribute to the future health of our plum tree. With that, I am off for the night, I suspect.


Too late to suggest squirrel stew then!  
(Sorry for the dark, over-tired humour)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful morning here in St.John's, 19C, sunshine, fresh air and a quite morning here at 735AM. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, you did well. Ann, we don't serve such stew at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all.


----------



## Beej

Yum. Good morning and TGIF.


----------



## MaxPower

Ugh. Less than 5 minutes apart I was faced with two dirty bums.

Gooood Morning.


----------



## RevMatt

Yay! Being a parent is fun!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning MP. "Been there....done that." Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

One of our doxie pups, Casey, who just finished off his Canadian Kennel Club Championship, has been invited to the Canadian Field Trials, Junior Division. This is a bit of an honor, since he is so young, but my wife thinks it is because there are so few "Under 1 year-old CKC Championship Dachshunds". Whatever, being under a year-old, he does not go head-to-head with a badger. The badger is caged so that no harm can come to the badger, and the puppies have to go through a 9 meter long 23cm by 23cm tunnel in search of this caged badger. There are all sorts of twists and turns and dead ends along the way. Casey's sister, Rosie, would actually be better for this, since Casey would probably want to play with the badger and be its friend, whereas Rosie has more the "killer instinct".


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> Ugh. Less than 5 minutes apart I was faced with two dirty bums.Gooood Morning.


On that note, I'm off to work do something about seven of them.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. No dirty bums here. No badger chasing doxies. No roadkill stew.

Just a customer who wants some parts by Monday and a supplier who's saying "6 weeks". And a contractor who's decided that August 16 or 17th really means August 30th. *sigh*

TGIF, is all I can say ...


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Another beautiful day dawning here in Regina, so of course I am off to spend another day inside at work.


----------



## RevMatt

Apparently, there were racial death threats spray painted onto my daughter's daycare last night, or the night before. A little dazed here, but already starting to get over that and get angry. Who knew there were sufficient hate-filled Chechens in Ottawa to make threats against Russian kids? I do believe it's going to be hard to focus today. As one of the few non-immigrants in the crowd, I'm off to badger some police and city politicians to find out if anyone is taking this seriously.

I feel sick.


----------



## MLeh

Matt: Sickening. And scary.


----------



## RevMatt

The graffitti says:

For Basayeva. End to Russians.

The word is literally "end" but it means to kill. Basayeva was a Chechen rebel leader killed by Russian special forces 10 days ago.


----------



## Beej

That's horrible RM.


----------



## RevMatt

I'm jumping on and off the net here since I have dialup, but more research says that this is the guy who ordered the hostage taking at the school two years ago. There is no full time Russian school here, so a daycare would be the next best target. The police are not taking this terribly seriously initially, but in part that's because they couldn't find anyone to translate the threat for them. Hopefully things will pick up speed now. I am told there has been a brief piece on CTV already, and further coverage on CBC and CTV coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I am sorry to hear of this situation. I have had two swastikas written on my office door at MUN. The campus police felt that it was done each time by a "disgruntled student". They never understood why I was so upset. Even when I told them that I was Jewish, they did not take this very seriously. The first time was back in 1983 and the last time was in 2001. Shalom, my friend.


----------



## bhil

I don't know what's worse about this type of thing, that it happens, or that they go to the extreme of involving children.


----------



## Dr.G.

When it involves children it is most frightening, in my opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada, St.John's is the hottest spot in Canada with an air temp of 28C.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> I don't know what's worse about this type of thing, that it happens, or that they go to the extreme of involving children.


Hence why they are called extremists.

It's sickening really.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, now that the Police have a translation they trust, they are certainly springing into action. It's not very likely that anyone will be caught, of course, but it's nice to know they are looking into it. It is the Officer's experience that those who do graffitti usually quit there, while those who do more, don't waste time with graffitti. So that is some comfort, of course. But the school massacre is still very fresh in all of our minds, and even reference to it is a scary thing. It will be on the local newscasts this evening, I am told, and really, getting the word out in public is the main thing at this point.

Marc, that is not something that I thought I would understand before today, and even then, I am still one step removed. It was the initial comment about how "unrest is in the middle east" as if nothing worth noting was happening elsewhere in the world that upset me the most. Like I say, recent reactions have been better, thankfully. I threw my title around - it should be good for something, right?


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, glad that things seem to be resolving. It shall never be "solved" or corrected, however. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## RevMatt

Very true, Marc. As I said to my wife - I am mainstream, white and male. I don't have the personal or cultural skills to cope in these situations. It's been a highly emotional day. But it ended with raspberry picking and a trip to our favourite Indian Buffet (the Nagina - seriously ). So some order is returning to my life 

Hope everyone enjoys their weekends...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to wish everyone a peaceful good night. Midnight approaches St.John's, still a mild 18C and all is quiet. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

The cafe is open and coffee and tea is being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, MP. Thanks for opening up the Cafe Chez Marc. Fresh flowers.....a fancy touch. Merci.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, MP. Always a good thing. Finally a break in the heat here, so we all slept slightly better last night. Blueberry picking (again) today, I believe.


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> .....Blueberry picking (again) today, I believe.


You're a gluten for punishment.


----------



## RevMatt

MaxPower said:


> You're a *gluten* for punishment.


No gluten in our jam. Just certo!


----------



## MaxPower

Oops. Auto Correct.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all. Oooh fresh raspberries, yum.


----------



## Ena

Good day from the warm west coast. Into a spell of weather where it doesn't cool down much at night. 

Thanks for the home made yoghurt and fresh fruit.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are at 21C with a breeze, but no sun. Still, a fine day for gardening.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, our picking partner bailed on us, so we stayed home and made jam. Blueberries this evening, perhaps. But hey, we now have 15 jars of blueberry jam (from the last picking trip), and 16 jars of raspberry jam. Plus the strawberry made on a previous occasion. mmmmmmmmmmmmm jam.

Now, my wife is gone to work, and if I can only get my daughter to sleep, I shall be able to have some time to myself


----------



## Ena

Ah jam making days and making use of too many beets in the garden. Boil the daylights out of some beets and use juice as base for grape jelly.


----------



## SINC

Hi all, back from the trip and it is 34 on the way to 36 here. Staying in the A/C in the MH for the rest of the day!


----------



## Beej

Welcome back Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don. It is 21C and breezy here in St.John's as the sun is setting.


----------



## SINC

33 her and stifling hot. Nice to be back though. One misses The Shang after a couple of days away.


----------



## Dr.G.

We missed you too, Don. My wife is going to pick some Saskatoon berries tomorrow in her "secret spot".


----------



## SINC

Normally Marc, I would be envious, but my wife purchased a fine Saskatoon pie at today's farmer market and I will have a small slice with a bit of vanilla ice cream later this evening.


----------



## RevMatt

Welcome back, Don. Glad to have you back.

In other news, we are back to having the police not take us seriously again. One paragraph story in the Citizen today brushing the whole thing aside. Not happy around here. I shall attempt to suppress it until after tomorrow's service, however, since I have a wee baby ot baptise. Cheers, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

"... Saskatoon pie at today's farmer market and I will have a small slice with a bit of vanilla ice cream later this evening." My wife intends to make a pie and yet is shocked when I want to put vanilla ice cream on top of the warm pie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "... Saskatoon pie at today's farmer market and I will have a small slice with a bit of vanilla ice cream later this evening." My wife intends to make a pie and yet is shocked when I want to put vanilla ice cream on top of the warm pie.


I am not sure why she would react that way Marc. It has been a Canadian "prairie custom" to my knowledge for over 60 years.

I'm confused?


----------



## MaxPower

What I still don't get is why people put cheese on Apple Pie.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. The kids are up and so am I.

Once again I have put fresh coffee and tea are being served. Now what does everyone feel like for breakfast this morning? Bacon and eggs? Omelets? Waffles? Pancakes? French Toast?

Whatever it is, it is being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, MP. The doxies are up and so am I ............. since 6AM.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Warren and Marc et all. Slept very well in the comfort of the MH's A/C.



MaxPower said:


> What I still don't get is why people put cheese on Apple Pie.


We do that out here too!


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. Ummmmmm cheese omelette, yummy. Thanks Warren.
Ice cream on apple pie? Of course.

Matt - it is upsetting and I hope the catch the idiots who did it - but I believe the
one statement that if they were actually going to do something then they would
not alert everyone first. Still, it is sick and upsetting and I hope the police are
keeping an eye out.

Don, hope you enjoyed your trip and welcome back.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. My daughter and I have been up since 6, too, Marc. 'course it's a working day for me, so no biggie.  Although, as I recall, you don't know the meaning of day off, so you have probably been working, too...

Cheese goes on pie because cheese is the perfect food.

Cameo, yes, I agree. Still, it is the off hand dismissal that this isn't a hate crime because Russians aren't normal targets that is the upsetting part. 

Anywho, I am forgetting that, and I am attempting to forget a world at war long enough to celebrate a wee happy baby. Enjoy the day, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I was out at 710AM on my back deck with my iBook. I am able to teach out there, listening to the birds, while the doxies run about the back yard and my wife has a late morning sleep. All in all, other than the fact that she makes a better cup of coffee than I do, it was a peaceful and productive morning. I will probably do the same for the next few weeks until summer semester is over. Still, so long as the work gets done, when I do this work is up to me. No rush, no offices, no phones or interruptions. Working like this is actually not stressful.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej. How is my wolverine-loving friend this morning?


----------



## Beej

I'm not sure if I love them; it's more of a fearful respect and admiration. 

The morning is pleasant, although it may be laundry day. Your morning sounds good. I think I'll nag my boss for a work at home option again next week.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Matt: have you ever considered that the thing the people who did the graffiti on the daycare want IS attention? If there is a big stink raised about this - then their purpose will have been served. I know it's difficult, but don't be looking for 'press' on this - because it serves their purpose. 

A tough stance, I know, but ... you have to look to other people's motivations and not fulfill their twisted needs through your reaction.

Certainly press the police to investigate fully. But the purpose of 'terrorists' is to terrify. You can't let them win.


----------



## RevMatt

Very true, Elaine. I don't really care about the press coverage. The issue was the attitude that the Police are taking as portrayed in the press. I don't care if it never gets any press, so long as the police are looking into it to some extent, if for no other reason than to ascertain that there aren't other individuals with more violent intentions.
But yes, don't let them win. One of my wife's friends has gone basically nutso, and that over reaction isn't helping anyone. My daughter still went to daycare Friday, and she will again next week. She likes it and asks to go, and we're not going to deprive her of that. We will be talking to the daycare about security measures, mind you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, this sort of "option" just sort of came about for me. No MUN prof had ever had their entire workload online. A course here or there, but never their entire workload. I am the first teleprof here and I enjoy it even though I miss teaching in front of real people at times. Still, while I was only a 15 minute walk from my home to my office, I found I was not productive there as much as I am here at home. I am able to do extra teaching in the summer without having to bake in a classroom at noon on campus. This way, I can take my iBook outside and if it is too sunny, grade on out patio table under the umbrella as the doxies run about in the back garden. If I want to have a beer while I am grading (only one), I can have this drink........or coffee........or lemonade......or I can take a nap. There are more hours to being a teleprof than one on-campus, but the hours are spread around so that I choose when I am going to teach. My students love this arrangement.


----------



## Ena

Stopping by for a tall glass of water with a slice of lime floating in it. Trying not to whine about the heat but my poor old dog is stretched out full length on the hall floor. Keeping an eye on her to make sure she keeps drinking water.


----------



## SINC

What a day! It started out looking forward to spending the day writing and playing online in the A/C in the MH.

Then Bell ExpressVu called and wanted to know if their installer could drop over at 1:30 to install our new HDTV receiver. I wound up running all the cable (two of em) from the basement out around the house to where the dish sat.

Note I said "sat". Since HD requires two satellites, a tree was in the way of receiving a signal from satellite number two so we now had to move thr friggin' dish. Grrrr. The whole episode took three hours in the heat of the day and I was exhausted. All I wanted was a bite of supper, a cold beer and the chance to watch some HDTV.

The installer had been gone from the house for about 10 minutes when the receiver went poof and the HD was gone along with every other signal.

A call to Bell with a wait of 30 minutes finally got me through to a senior tech rep. He instructed me what to try and I told him I had no clue what he was saying. Frustrated, I asked him to put someone on the line who spoke english. He informed me very quickly and s-l-o-w-l-y that he was indeed speaking english. When I slowed him down to one word at a time, I spent an agonizing further 10 minutes trying this and that, all to no avail.

It appears the brand new HD box is defective out of the box and we have zero TV tonight. So I grabbed a PVR receiver and headed out to the MH in the A/C where with the dish raised, I once again have TV.


The new receiver will be delivered tomorrow before 5:00 p.m.

So, how was YOUR day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my day went well. I am considering HD via StarChoice, but I am still waiting upon what HD set to buy. I am currently leaning towards a 42" plasma, but I am in no rush and usually wait to make such a choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is currently 20C at just after midnight, and my wife and I enjoyed some wine out on the back deck as the doxie ran around the back yard. When the lights went off, the still raced about in the dark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep well.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone.

Uh oh, last one out last night and first one in this morning. Had time to throw on the tea and coffee, but will leave the goodies for the next arrival while I catch up on some writing.


----------



## Beej

Good morning, Sinc. Having the opening and closing shift can be a drag.


----------



## RevMatt

Yesterday must have been the day for TV issues. Ours in on the fritz as well. I'll be calling around fixit places today, but not until I drop my daughter at the daycare, my wife at work, and then drive to Smiths Falls to plan a funeral....

Morning, everyone.


----------



## MLeh

Matt: my husband says 'If the biggest problem you've got in life is that your TV is broken, you don't have problems.'

Pretty profound for a TV fixit guy, eh? (The other saying he has is 'I didn't break it. You brought it to me broken. You asked me to fix it. I did NOT break down your door and steal your TV and am now holding it hostage.')

Anyway, busy day yesterday, and now back to the regular weekday routine.

Morning all.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I never turned the TV on yesterday, so I don't know if it was on the fritz or not. Instead I spent the weekend finishing the deck (putting the stairs and railing on), and starting to prep a spot in the yard for the kids playset.


----------



## bhil

Marc, when I started looking at HD TV's (I still haven't bought one) I was thinking plasma, and some one at work told me to go DLP because it would use less power, last longer, and I would be happier with it. Now, I am leaning more towards a projector than a TV because I have the perfecet space for it with a large wall ideal for prohecting on.


----------



## RevMatt

Your husband is a wise, wise man, Elaine. Does have any wisdom about the spreading crack in my windshield? 

We don't use our TV much, but, of course, we are trying to watch the news stories that ran Friday about our whole graffiti incident. Maybe the TV is rebelling because it is no longer the centre of our lives (a good thing from our point of view...)?

Hope your mornings are going well. I am finally at the office, after a short meeting and a lot of driving.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Your husband is a wise, wise man, Elaine. Does have any wisdom about the spreading crack in my windshield?


Nope. He's still on his original windshield. Never takes the truck off the coast. But that's part of the benefit to living on the coast - no winter, no gravel on road, no rock chips. 

But I do. As soon as I get a rock chip I hie me down to the local glass place and get the chip repaired, _before_ it begins to run. Costs me $25 for up to three chips.

I only get 'em when I go on trips to the interior or Alberta. Not tailgating helps reduce the quantity, but the worst ones I've got have come from trucks heading in the opposite direction. I remember getting a lovely 2" diameter rock in the centre of my windshield while driving to Terrace once. And that's where the $250 comprehensive deductable comes into play.


----------



## RevMatt

Sadly, this crack started life as a running crack. Although it goes in spurts, so we've been living with it for quite a while. Since it is starting to head over into the driver's field of view, however, it will need to get fixed shortly. I've never had a chipped or cracked windshield before, so this is new territory. If I didn't work so far from everything, getting it fixed would be easier. Happily, I have holidays soon 

Cars. Can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em. (at least, if you work outside of the downtown, Beej )


----------



## MLeh

It'll probably go more quickly once you get into winter. The contrast between the cold outside and the warmth of the interior makes for more stress on the glass. I remember firing up the car one day in Fort McMurray when it was -40 and watching a crack run straight across the windshield with a lovely sound like a gunshot. Fortunately it was a rental. (ALWAYS note glass chips when you pick up a rental, although lately they've been much less anal about them, for whatever reason.)

(Have you seen the ad for the Canadian Tire 'hot windshield washer fluid dispenser'. I saw that and just shuddered at the thought of all the cracks running across the glass.)


----------



## RevMatt

Hrm. That makes sense. It's likely the AC on these last hot days that made it spread. I had grown a fair amount in the last few weeks.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and I have this weeks blather written and in the can.

Got a surprise this morning when I turned on the TV, presto, it all worked. Turned out the tech had given Bell the last number of the receiver number as a 3 when in fact it was an 8. They discovered and fixed it overnight and I now have full HDTV.

All I can say is wow. When set to 1080i the HD is like a 3-D movie of old. Such depth and fantastic detail and the colour is to die for. Only drawback to that is all the digital channels must then be watched in 4:3 mode only. So I now use 480i so I can watch digital in 16:9 and only turn on the 1080i when I am on an HD channel. At $949 for the set and $10/month for the box, I think I did very well. Added benefit is that I now have four HDTV outlets if I want to add a second set in the future. (Or more likely our daughter would do that.)

Nice to have that problem solved. Can't wait to catch some HD shows this evening if it ever cools off enough to sit in the house again. We've been sleeping in the MH with A/C to escape these past three nights.


----------



## Ena

RevMatt said:


> I had grown a fair amount in the last few weeks.


I didn't know eating fresh picked blueberries did that?   

Home from the blast oven, I mean hospital.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I still can't decide. However, since the money for the set comes from a $4000 contract I have, on which I have only completed 10%, I have a while to decide.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee, tea and freshly baked goods are again here at the Cafe Chez Marc. All sorts of summer berries as well for anyone who has a bit of a sweet tooth. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the goodies Dr.G.

Much needed this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, MP. Start the day with a smile. That should help as much as coffee.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. I'm not sure if I'm looking at fog or smog right now.


----------



## RevMatt

Definitely fog, Beej. It rained all night and the clouds are still around.

Morning, all. Hope it stops raining long enough for the burial part of the funeral this afternoon.

And  Anne.


----------



## Beej

That was a fun storm with an entertaining light show.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. The heat continues again here today so it will be another low activity day for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mroning Beej and Matt. That is the one thing about St.John's, if there is smog-like haze it is ocean mist or fog. The sun can be shining here in my area of St.John's, but a few kms away, in downtown St.John's, they are shrouded with fog. I love really thick, pea soup fog. The doxies don't seem to care about the fog, because they are below it all, but they don't like the mist it brings to the grass.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. It's been very warm here for the past week or so. My office is in the ground level floor of the house, so I'm cool and comfortable most of the time. But the irritant is that everyone (else - we don't) has been watering their lawns, which has been lowering the reservoir. So, because we're only about 50' below the elevation of the reservoir, when it gets low, our water pressure goes to heck, especially upstairs where the shower is. So we've barely had enough water pressure to wash our hands, never mind have a shower. So my husband and daughter had to have their showers in the middle of the night, and I got up this morning at 5:30 am and had one.

Watering lawns is SUCH a waste of good potable water. And it makes me worry about fire fighting capabilities too.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. We got some rain last night, so, while it is nice this morning, it is very humid out. If this humidity stays and the temperature raises like it has been it could be uncomfortable out today.


----------



## bhil

Margaret, I seem to remember you were interested in this: 

it's official, the Rolling Stones - A Bigger Bang tour will be stopping in Regina on Sunday, October 08. Tickets go on sale Monday, 31 Jul 2006, at 10:00 am.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Margaret, I seem to remember you were interested in this:
> 
> it's official, the Rolling Stones - A Bigger Bang tour will be stopping in Regina on Sunday, October 08. Tickets go on sale Monday, 31 Jul 2006, at 10:00 am.


I am interested - any guesses how long it will take them to sell all the tickets?

I'm not good at sleeping on pavement, so I don't think I'll be standing in line. Maybe I can win a ticket on Z99  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

For the record the Stones appearance in Regina is on our wedding anniversary, October 8/65.


----------



## bhil

Tickets will be available through Ticketmaster; in person at the Brandt Centre Box Office, Casino Regina and the Cornwall Centre; by phone at 1-800-970-7328 and on-line at www.ticketmaster.com.

Standing in line is a thing of the past. A phone with redial or a high speed internet connection serves you just as well, and can be done from the comfort of your favorite chair.


----------



## bhil

Don, maybe you need to get your wife tickets as an anniversary gift.


----------



## RevMatt

Has anyone else noticed that the 60s are over? In terms of page numbers, that is.  Welcome to 1970!

edit - BAH! and my post trips over the page to 1971...


----------



## MLeh

Depends on your preferences settings, Matt. I'm only on page 986.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the 60s are over? In terms of page numbers, that is.  Welcome to 1970!
> 
> edit - BAH! and my post trips over the page to 1971...


There were the 60s? How about that!


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> Depends on your preferences settings, Matt. I'm only on page 986.


Aye, Elaine, you and someone else (Sean, maybe?). But we started noticing this when we past the page/year of SINC's birth. Since that will take forever on your setting, we are using the default 

Don, you know what they say. If you remember the 60's, you weren't there.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Tickets will be available through Ticketmaster; in person at the Brandt Centre Box Office, Casino Regina and the Cornwall Centre; by phone at 1-800-970-7328 and on-line at www.ticketmaster.com.
> 
> Standing in line is a thing of the past. A phone with redial or a high speed internet connection serves you just as well, and can be done from the comfort of your favorite chair.


Have they said how much the tickets are? I've had my nose to the grindstone and missed all the big news.

Margaret


----------



## bhil

You are correct Matt, for me we are on page 493.


----------



## bhil

Margaret, the announcement was just made this morning and they have not mentioned ticket prices.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Has anyone else noticed that the 60s are over?" Matt, as a "baby boomer" all I can say to that statement is "From my cold dead hands ...." The 60s shall live so long as the last person who experienced the "summer of Love" draws a breath. Right on, brother. Keep on truckin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, et al, I just received a bunch of tickets to the Stones' North American tour. Both Mick Jagger and Keith Richards are great lovers of doxies. They will be coming here to see our doxies just before the Halifax gig. 

Thus, I have tickets for Boston (where the tour starts), Halifax, Regina, Vancouver, Chicago, Missoula, Montana and Los Angeles (where it concludes). There are back stage passes as well as "premium admission" seats. Not sure what this means. Sadly, I am tied up with teaching, conferences, etc for each of these events. This is why they are coming here just before the Sept. 23rd show in Halifax. My wife thinks that they want to take a look at Daisy and maybe put in a request for a pup or two from her next litter. We shall see.

So, anyone who wants these tickets let me know. I shall send them to you via Doxie Express.


----------



## Ena

Don, been holding off on telling you about what I saw until you got back from your trip. I think I recall that you like old vehicles?

Sadly I didn't have my camera but I was beside a 1957 T-bird in mint condition at a stop light on the highway. When the light changed the driver took off way over the speed limit. Left us drivers sticking to the 90 km limit waaaay behind I tell you.
Another reminder to always carry a camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, the 1957 T-bird in mint condition was a fine car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing how many PMs I have received for my tickets, most by people who have never posted even once here in The Shang. I should have said that my tickets for the Stones are for those who are regulars here in this thread.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> "Has anyone else noticed that the 60s are over?" Matt, as a "baby boomer" all I can say to that statement is "From my cold dead hands ...." The 60s shall live so long as the last person who experienced the "summer of Love" draws a breath. Right on, brother. Keep on truckin'.


Marc, I ferverently wish there were more like you around...


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I was at Woodstock............a fact that always amazed my students when I taught on-campus. I once showed them a picture of myself when I was their age and there was always the same reaction -- gasps of amazement and laughter.

"Power to the People!!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G's 60s Dictionary of Terminology and Slang. Remember the meanings of any of these words?

A-bomb
bad
blitzed
bogart
bummer
cool
clyde
clean
crash at your pad
down the tubes
Free Speech Movement
groovy
hang-up
hassle
hippies
I got shotgun!
in country
JD
kibosh
later man
Man!!!
meanwhile, back at the ranch
my old lady/my old man
New Left
out of it
outta sight
pad
Peace Movement
Right On!!!!
ripped off
screwed up
something else
stoned
turn on and tune out
Vietnam
weed

These are all I can think of at this late an hour in the day.

Good night, mes amis. Keep the Faith.


----------



## Ena

Another 1960's phrase: Be there or be square!

Wore a black armband to protest the Viet Nam War. 

On the older car thing. Some people bird watch, I look out for older cars.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wore a black armband to protest the Viet Nam War". Good for you, Ann. I considered this act when I went for my trial for my Conscientious Objector status, but decided against it in the end. I was not against the soldiers who were sent to Vietnam, just the government policies that sent them "in country". Keep the faith, sister.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all. Coffee is on. And tea. And leftover cake and other squares from the funeral luncheon yesterday. Slightly macabre in source, but just as tasty! 

It's not the language of the 60s we need (although most of that is welcome, too. Not sure about groovy, mind you... ) so much as the dream.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Matt. Thanks for the coffee. Yes, the spirit of the 60s lives on in the hearts and minds of those who feel that we need to "give peace a chance". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Tasty tid bits indeed Matt.

Spent yesterday afternoon getting the motor home over to the dealership. One of the two coach (deep cycle storage) batteries gave me some problems when I returned from our Slave Lake trip. It suddenly began to boil furiously and dumped a load of acid all over the rest of the batteries and down onto the driveway. With six days of dry camping coming up at the Big Valley Jamboree next week, I will certainly need lots of battery power. It will not be done until Friday.



Ena said:


> Don, been holding off on telling you about what I saw until you got back from your trip. I think I recall that you like old vehicles?
> 
> Sadly I didn't have my camera but I was beside a 1957 T-bird in mint condition at a stop light on the highway. When the light changed the driver took off way over the speed limit. Left us drivers sticking to the 90 km limit waaaay behind I tell you.
> Another reminder to always carry a camera.


Ann, the classic of all T-Birds in the 1955 model, closely followed by the 56 and 57. I have seen them sell in the six figure range at recent auctions. I carry my camera nearly everywhere I go and usually take it out of the case and have it on the seat beside me at the ready.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Matt, thanks for the goodies. 
Any fly cemeteries? As kids, it's what we called a kind of square made out of pastry with currant filling.


----------



## RevMatt

Hehehe. I have never seen one of those here, so that must be a western thing. Mostly date squares, in fact. Because of the shortness of notice, and the absence of people during the summer, some of the desserts were even store bought.  

And I think my donation of tune sandwiches never made it out on the tables. I suspect because I refuse to use that crappy plastic bread, so my sandwiches aren't perfectly square shaped. Well, that or the curry.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Another hot and humid day out on the prairies.

Does anyone have any good ideas on the best way to remove all the weeds from a very large back yard? Since there is no grass yet, I used round up to kill most of them, but now I am faced with the task of removing them. I tried pullilng them by hand, but I gave up even before I got done the 20'x30' area I need for the kids playset, let alone the rest of the yard which has denser weeds.


----------



## RevMatt

Any reason not to rototiller them in? Then the ground is also prepared for garden or lawn planting.


----------



## Sonal

Depending on the weed, rototilling them in is just going to create more weeds. If they propagate by root, rototilling is going to turn one weed into a hundred little root cuttings that will take. (Mind you, then you will have thousands of baby weeds instead of full grown ones, which might be easier to deal with.)

Look into "lasagna gardening". Basically, you're going to smother all the weeds with newspaper, cardboard, old carpet, etc., and then soil, which will give you a nice compost base. It takes time to do, though. I haven't tried it myself, but I have heard good things.

The other thing you can do is just clear slowly by hand, but keep the rest of the weeds mowed down so they do not spread as quickly.


----------



## RevMatt

Just heard an interview with Sarah Polley. Finally, someone from my generation I can admire! (she's 4 years younger, but close enough )


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Just heard an interview with Sarah Polley. Finally, someone from my generation I can admire! (she's 4 years younger, but close enough )


And she would be . . . ?


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> And she would be . . . ?


 

What rock have you been under?  Seriously, you know who she is, even if you don't know the name. 27 years old, started acting at 4. Star of Road to Avonlea. 



> Welcome to Sarah Polley.org, a fansite devoted to actress/writer/director/activist Sarah Polley. She's a two-time Gemini and Genie winner, who from 'Road to Avonlea', 'The Sweet Hereafter' (her breakthrough role), 'Go', 'Dawn of the Dead', to 'My Life Without Me' has captivated many admirors. Ms. Polley can currently be seen in 'Don't Come Knocking', 'The Secret Life of Words' and 'Beowulf & Grendel' and is going to release her feature film debut as a director next September at the Toronto International Film Festival.


http://www.sarahpolley.org/

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001631/

Often turns down big Hollywood rolls to do the indie and Canadian stuff, because "there is much more freedom here." It is not "movie by committee". Also has a strong history of political activism.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, Sonal is correct. I used a Troy built tiller, and then put down newsprint (no print, just the paper that a newpaper gave to me since it was at the end of the roll and was destined for the dump). Then, I put down a layer of lightly screened topsoil from another part of my garden on top of this paper. Then came the good soils and lawn seed. It took me an entire summer, but when the next year rolled around it was great.


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> Any reason not to rototiller them in? Then the ground is also prepared for garden or lawn planting.


Like Sonal mentioned, I was told rototilling them under might just create more weeds. However, for the size of my yard this just might be the only option. I have to go down to Home Depot or Rona and see how much it costs to rent one for the day, and then find a way to get it to my house.

The "lasagna gardening" sounds interesting, but I'm not sure where I would find enough newspaper/cardboard/etc to cover my yard. Besides, a good portion of the weeds in my yard are several feet high, I might just need a swather and bailer to getthings under control before I can do anything.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Have they said how much the tickets are? I've had my nose to the grindstone and missed all the big news.
> 
> Margaret


Margaret, I just got a flyer from the Casino with an "exclusive offer" for it's eClub members (there can't be more than a couple of hundred thousand of us). They are offering a pre-sale (tomorrow and Friday, public sales start Monday) of a special selection of VIP Gold Circle Tickets (whatever that means) for $302.50 each.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> What rock have you been under?  Seriously, you know who she is, even if you don't know the name. 27 years old, started acting at 4. Star of Road to Avonlea.


Apparently a pretty big rock Matt.

I can understand why I would not have known her from the Road to Avonlea as I never watch CBC drama, nor any Canadian made drama for that matter, the recent Tommy Douglas Story being the exception due to my personally meeting the man.

My viewing habits lean towards local and national news (except CBC news although I do watch some rather good other CBC programming) documentaries, wildlife shows, computer and tech shows, cooking shows, outdoor shows thus I watch an awful lot of Discovery, PBS, National Geo, History, Food TV and for fun the oldies channels with The Honeymooners Dick Van ****, Mary Tyler Moore and the like on TVland and Deja View.

Surprising as it might be, I have never heard her name before, but from reading the sites you supplied she appears to be a rare talent. Too bad it is not in my field of interest, and that is not a slur on her.

I just don't "do" drama or the arts or musicals or opera or, well, you get the picture.

For those who do, enjoy it and be thankful for talent like this.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Margaret, I just got a flyer from the Casino with an "exclusive offer" for it's eClub members (there can't be more than a couple of hundred thousand of us). They are offering a pre-sale (tomorrow and Friday, public sales start Monday) of a special selection of VIP Gold Circle Tickets (whatever that means) for $302.50 each.


I haven't checked my mail yet, but I probably got one of those too. I think gold circle means you're close enough to see the wrinkles on their faces  

My son wore his new leather jacket to a (I'm not sure of the band) Motley Cru concert a while ago. Seats were near the front and he got red stuff poured on him - do they toss buckets of tomato juice into the crowd? 

At $302.50, I think I'll be giving it a miss and wait for the video. Too rich for me.

Regarding your weeds, have you talked to your new neighbours about the problem. Seems like you would all have the same weeds - maybe you could get a package deal. Maybe the farmer that owns the adjoining land would come in and do it all at once - they are probably his weeds in the first place   

Sticky like super glue here today, but not really hot enough for the a/c, but my work is clinging to me so I guess I'll have to turn it on.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

What a morning! I have usually got my columns filed and done by 6:30 a.m. but not this morning. I had to do a complete rewrite today to accommodate a letter from the president of the local girl's soccer association who had some harsh words for my opinion last week.

To be fair, I had to do so to allow him his chance of rebuttal but it really screwed up my day and I have just now finished with that issue.

My crew began work today on the largest job we have ever tackled in the spindle and railing business and I wanted to drop by the job site this morning. Now I can't as I have other commitments this afternoon so it will have to wait until tomorrow, since the job is some 50 miles out at a resort lake.

I hope the crew does not take it as non interest, but I can't even call them on the cell phone as there is no service in that area. Drat.

The good news is that if I hurry, I might be done by 4:00 p.m. and that just happens to be the beginning of Happy Hour at the local when the pints go on sale for $3.40. Guess I will be forced to slide by about 4:05 p.m.!


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Regarding your weeds, have you talked to your new neighbours about the problem. Seems like you would all have the same weeds - maybe you could get a package deal. Maybe the farmer that owns the adjoining land would come in and do it all at once - they are probably his weeds in the first place


Talking to the neighbours is a nice thought, but we don't have any. Our yard does back two existing properties, but they have been there for many years and don't have problems. On our right side there are four empty lots before the closest neighbour, and that house is still under construction. on our left side the closest nieghbour is down a block and across the street. So, no one to share the cost with, that also hurt when we put up the fence.  As for the farmer whose weeds they were in the first place, he is probably sitting on a beach somewhere enjoy the ridiculous amount of money he got for selling this land to be developed in the first place, so I would have to find him first.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> I haven't checked my mail yet, but I probably got one of those too. I think gold circle means you're close enough to see the wrinkles on their faces


I also heard they sent out the same exclusive offer to season ticket holders at Taylor Place, and probably several other groups as well. I would guess that in the end, probably 3/4 of the province ended up with the same "exclusive offer."


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> I just don't "do" drama or the arts or musicals or opera or, well, you get the picture.
> 
> For those who do, enjoy it and be thankful for talent like this.


She did Dawn of the Dead, too, so I thought you might know her from that. It is decidedly not drama  Anywho, yes, she is quite talented, and I admire both her career and her principles.


----------



## SINC

OK folks, pay attention here. I'm only gonna show you guys this one time.

When you're having a wiener roast with a bunch of people to feed, there IS a way to get everyone's hot dog ready at the same time:


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Talking to the neighbours is a nice thought, but we don't have any. Our yard does back two existing properties, but they have been there for many years and don't have problems. On our right side there are four empty lots before the closest neighbour, and that house is still under construction. on our left side the closest nieghbour is down a block and across the street. So, no one to share the cost with, that also hurt when we put up the fence.  As for the farmer whose weeds they were in the first place, he is probably sitting on a beach somewhere enjoy the ridiculous amount of money he got for selling this land to be developed in the first place, so I would have to find him first.


OK then if talking to the neighbours won't work and the weed owner is gone, go down to the nearest bone yard and buy up a bunch of wrecked cars, put them up on blocks, rig up some copper piping in the middle of it all with a fire pit so the smoke goes up the copper chimney. Act innocent when the cops come to the door. The next day a city crew will be in your back yard cleaning it all up so they can find out what you're up to   

Failing that, move into an apartment. No weeds here. That's what I did.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Sinc has actual footage of a real life superhero!


----------



## winwintoo

I thought my a/c's were keeping up, but then I normally sit in one place all day to work so there's not much rushing around. Today I'm getting ready for a class I have to teach tonight and I now realize just how hot and humid it is and how little actual relief I'm getting from all that noise.

I guess the secret is to sit absolutely still. But since that's about the only thing I'm _*really*_ good at, it won't be a problem.

It's so humid that when I went to print something, the pages in the printer stuck together and the printer grabbed a whole bundle instead of just one.

Now I'm going to cool off for a bit before I have to go.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

You should try Ottawa. It feels like swimming through air.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> You should try Ottawa. It feels like swimming through air.


Yeah, but Ottawa is really different. I mean, look what the climate there does to politicians.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you laugh, but I have seen that tried at an outdoor cookout and it worked.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 20C at just after 8PM. Writing this out on my back deck. I find that with the heat and light, it is difficult to see the iBook screen and to type outside using wi-fi. But right now, it is great.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you laugh, but I have seen that tried at an outdoor cookout and it worked.


I'm not laughing Marc. 

I have also been to pitchfork BBQs where up to 10 steaks are dipped and deep fried in hot oil on the end of a real pitchfork in a few minutes and they are very tasty:

http://www.mervspitchforkfondue.com/


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> I'm not laughing Marc.
> 
> I have also been to pitchfork BBQs where up to 10 steaks are dipped and deep fried in hot oil on the end of a real pitchfork in a few minutes and they are very tasty:
> 
> http://www.mervspitchforkfondue.com/


I've been to a few of Merv's pitchfork fondue's as well. The steaks come out so tender that he provides plastic utensils to eat with. His guarantee is that if you can't cut your steak with a plastic knife, you get another steak or your money back.

I stand beside him when he dips the loaded pitchfork and tell him mine's done as soon as it hits the oil - I like my steak rare - and about a minute is enough to cook my steak just right.

Now I'm getting hungry  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

w00t! Page 1975, my birth year. It's all downhill from here.

Off to the cottage tonight, when my wife is done working. We'll get in there about 2:30 or 3am. But at least we'll have a sleeping child for the 5+ hour drive  I'm working my last service for the summer on Sunday, so it will be a quick trip. See you all at the other side.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> w00t! Page 1975, my birth year.


I see why we don't agree on many things. The age gap is too large.


----------



## RevMatt

Quiet, young 'un. Don't make me get the strap out!


----------



## Beej

We never did resolve our spanking differences.


----------



## SINC

Long day comes to an end. Night all.


----------



## bhil

Thought I would pop in, but looks like no one is around. Good night all.


----------



## Ena

Perfect temperature here for sleeping at 15 C. Nice to be able to turn in early with covers on the bed. 
Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's. A nice 17C at just after 7AM. Off to work now.......... Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Beej

It's already 29 with the humidex here (22 without). Maybe I should call in 'sweaty' and see if the boss goes for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej. I have been at work for the past hour, and my "boss" is still asleep in the room near my office. Maybe I should take a "coffee break" and try and wake her???


----------



## Beej

Trust your instinct.


----------



## Dr.G.

I tried, but my "boss" requested a few more minutes of sleep.


----------



## Beej

Last post in the year of the Beej. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

The "Year of the Beej" shall live on in the hearts and minds of those who believe. Keep the Faith, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

An excerpt from "The Way of the World According to Beej" -- "The central theme of Life is that human rationality is invariably conditioned by its locus in all Beej-like entities. You must use all of your senses, your cognition, and even spiritual intuition to understand all that is Beej-like in this world. Such thoughts and sensations are distinct attributes of the one existing substance that is Beej. All else pales in comparison."

However, in the same book, Beej writes -- "Beware of the woodcarver who carves small Beej-like idols and then bows down to pray to this idol. To know and understand 'the way of the Beej' is to know and understand yourself. You are your own path to knowledge and goodness. Accept the quality of value that is within you and you shall be able to share this value with others. Share your personal wealth of love and joy with others, and help to make this a more peaceful world."


----------



## MaxPower

We have a bunch of early risers in the Shang this morning.

But I don't see the coffee. Where's the coffee?? I need my coffee. Uh oh. Starting to get the shakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, your special blend was in the urn marked "MP". It is next to the herbal teapots for Sonal and Ann. Calm yourself, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm calm now. Just a moment of panic there. That's all.

All is fine in the world now that I have my coffee. Thanks Dr.G.


----------



## Dr.G.

"We serve to please" is the co-motto of the Cafe Chez Marc, MP. The other motto is "In God we trust...........all others pay cash".


----------



## Dr.G.

I see that you were flipping through a copy of "The Way of the World According to Beej". Beej is going to be in the Cafe tomorrow morning for a book signing. You might want an autographed first edition copy for your collection.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I actually slept in this morning. Did not awake until 6:50 a.m. and I enjoyed every extra minute of sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. You coffee and doxies are waiting for you.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Another sticky day out in Regina, at least it's still warm.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the coffee Marc. Another nice day here and finally a breeze to keep it cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C here at 1230PM as I enjoy the sun, ocean breeze and lunch out on my back deck


----------



## SINC

Just finished some whole grain toasted raisin bread on my back patio. Just shows how different the time zones are between us Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I just had my first (and only) beer of the day out on my back patio deck. It is only 19C, but no breeze makes the sun feel hotter. Still, a cold one on a nice day is heavenly. I shall enjoy the nice weather, work off the beer by working in the garden and then start teaching online once the sun sets.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is off to Fredericton with Casey to compete in the Eastern Canadian Dachshund Field Trials and an All-Breed Dog Show. This should be interesting.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I just had my first (and only) beer of the day out on my back patio deck. It is only 19C, but no breeze makes the sun feel hotter. Still, a cold one on a nice day is heavenly. I shall enjoy the nice weather, work off the beer by working in the garden and then start teaching online once the sun sets.


Alas mine will have to wait until I return from the job site this afternoon around 4:00 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Don. Don't drink and drive. If the weather stays this warm in the next hour or so, I might slip in another brew. I celebrated the day we hit 33C with the humidex with drinking 3 beers in an hour. This is more than I have had to drink in an hour in years. My wife called me a "party animal". I just grinned.


----------



## SINC

Three beers in an hour? Wow. Pretty good. I used to make four in one hour, but only the first four on a hot day. Those days are now gone and when I am out camping or fishing or at a music festival, I limit myself to only one per hour. That way I can sip all day and never feel any effect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it was REALLY hot, and I was "replenishing" my fluids. I was taking a bit of a break, and had a nap afterwards, so no one was hurt.


----------



## Ena

It's my Friday. Yay! Got a bottle of pinot gris cooling in the 'fridge for later. Won't even attempt to hang out the wash while under the influence


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, speaking about "under the influence", I think that I shall have some of the Nova Scotia Apple Wine my wife brought back for me when she took Casey to a dog show in Halifax. She is now in Fredericton with Casey, so who knows what will come back with her this time?


----------



## SINC

Attaboy Marc, suck it up while you can!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I sip wine.


----------



## MaxPower

Since you're up SINC, I'll have a pint with you.

Make mine low carb though. Diabetic and all.


----------



## SINC

Low carb and low alcohol is all I have Warren. I'm out in the rear courtyard and the cooler is beside the table. Help yourself. Don't worry about the wife catching us, she works until nearly midnight!


----------



## MaxPower

Well then one more my friend and then it's good night for me.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Well then one more my friend and then it's good night for me.


OK, I will have a couple more for you. I DO have the time.


----------



## SINC

Ah, yes, there is nothing like sitting in the rear courtyard in one's T-Shirt and shorts on the first cool evening in weeks. With the wife at work, the daughter at a "Taste of Edmonton", and the only adjacent neighbours in Ottawa (and we have the key to their house) no one is going to bother me.

Everyone has to believe in something. I believe I'll have another beer!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. A foggy start to the day, but tea and coffee are ready, along with some blueberry anythings -- muffins, scones, pancakes, waffles, etc.


----------



## Beej

Let the Friday celebrations begin with coffee and blueberry anythings.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the coffee Dr.G.

For some reason, it always tastes better when someone else makes it.


----------



## Beej

MaxPower said:


> Thanks for the coffee Dr.G.
> 
> For some reason, it always tastes better when someone else makes it.


Maybe I'll go to work late so that someone else makes the coffee today. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, the Beej Blend is one of out hottest sellers. We have a devil of a time keeping it in stock.


----------



## Dr.G.

"For some reason, it always tastes better when someone else makes it." MP, this is what I tell my wife each morning. Actually, I take the doxies outside while she makes the coffee and gets their food ready in the morning. Then, we all come inside, and as they eat, I pour a cup of coffee. Then all of us go out back to enjoy the early morning sunshine. Still, because of these "natural alarm clocks", we are able to get going by 7AM each morning. I was done with my morning teaching by nearly 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, don't be late or else your boss shall give you hell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I think you know why I am making all of these indirect references to the devil/hell/etc. I just finished reading the section in "The Way of the World According to Beej" on the concept of heaven and hell.

"The most straightforward way to give a unified account of heaven and hell is to portray each as flowing from one and the same divine motivational structure. Whereas the Punishment Model of Hell has difficulty proceeding in this way, the Choice Model seems much better suited to such an account. For if hell is constructed to honor the choices that free individual might make, it is not hard to see how a fundamentally loving God could construct it in this way. For in truly loving another, we often must risk losing the other, and part of loving completely requires a willingness to lose the other completely as well. Such a unified conception of heaven and hell, where both are grounded in and explained in terms of God's love, comports well with Dante's conception of hell: hell was built by divine power, by the highest wisdom, and by primordial love."

Powerful.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I spent the last hour an a half reading the morning dailies. didn't get to bed until midnight, but was wide awake at 5:00 a.m. as usual.

Have to pick up the MH this morning, but perhaps an hour's nap a bit later is not out of the question.


----------



## MLeh

Mornin' all.
(Been in the office for an hour already, but trying to get caught up before the weekend.)


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. Is it Friday already? I guess that means it's about time for another weekend of manual labour around the yard. This weekends project is roto-tilling leveling and playset construction.


----------



## SINC

Spent the last two hours picking up the motor home. Got it home and they had to install two new storage batteries and the company covered them 100%. Both had a dead cell. No wonder I have no battery life last summer.

When I looked at them, they put the tie down comver back on all covered in acid and half eaten off paint. Had to scrape and clean that, then painted it flat black to match the case and it is now hanging up in the garage to dry over lunch. Then I will reinstall it and it will nicely match the new bright lime green RV/Marine batteries.

Big Valley Jamboree, here we come!


----------



## Beej

A nice Friday disrupted with family silliness. Can someone slip some Bailey's in the coffee?


----------



## SINC

Consider it done!


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Morning everyone. Is it Friday already? I guess that means it's about time for another weekend of manual labour around the yard. This weekends project is roto-tilling leveling and playset construction.


Sean, I don't know if this is good news or bad news, you won't be roto-tillling your yard this weekend.

I was just out at the east Walmart and all of a sudden it sounded like the roof was going to cave in. I rained so hard and made so much noise we couldn't hear the PA system (you know it's bad when it drowns out Walmart's PA system  )

On the Stones front - my nosey neighbour (he seems to have all the news before it hits the airwaves) tells me that the entire Hotel Sask is booked by the Stones tour - have I ever told you where I live?

Further, he reminds me that when there have been other concerts at Ipsco Place (Taylor Field) he could hear them just fine from the comfort of his balcony. Since I can here the crowd noise at football games, I'm sure he's right. Maybe I'll have to organize a Stones party on the roof for the occasion.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

My wife's aunt use to live across the street from Taylor Field and we would always sit on her veranda roof by climbing out the upstairs window and watch the Riders games back in the early sixties.

Every time you saw all those people on the roofs across the street on a TV football broadcast, one of 'em was me.


----------



## nussajane

I really enjoyed the list of words from the sixties. I would like to add, Faaar out!


----------



## SINC

nussajane said:


> I really enjoyed the list of words from the sixties. I would like to add, Faaar out!


See that Marc, you're far out baby! Maybe even groovy!


----------



## SINC

Long day comes to an end and I am off to bed. Only 5 hours sleep last night has taken its toll.

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hey, what can I say? I am the embodiment of the 60s. Keep the Faith and Power to the People.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We baby boomers need our sleep. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Keep on truckin'.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Woke at 4:55 and got up to a dull and rainy day. The rain is welcome as the heat had dried us up so badly some of the trees on our street were showing signs of distress. This should bring them back nicely. Coffee and tea are ready along with fresh fruit and sticky buns this morning. Happy weekend all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the tea and coffee. Today is my 11th wedding anniversary. My wife just called to wish me a "happy one". She and Casey are in Fredericton, NB at a big dog show. This is our first anniversary apart. C'est la vie.........c'est l'amour.


----------



## Beej

I just sneezed while eating my cereal. I think I have some Shreddies lodged in my nose.


----------



## Cameo

My youngest son put a smartie up his nose when he was little. We got in out so there is hope beej.

Morning everyone. Sunny and warm here already at 8:30 am. Just right.
Happy Anniversary to Marc and Debbie.

Thanks Don for the tea.

Have to go and retrieve our pictures from our library display this morning. Then
to find places to hang four more pictures.

Have a great day and see you all later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Jeanne. My wife, Deborah, hates the name "Debbie", which is why I only call her Deborah. However, her family calls her Deb or Debbie, so you are in good company.


----------



## SINC

My wife's name is Annabelle. At the Catholic hospital where she trained for her RN after university, the nuns told her it was too long to fit their name tags and various forms so they shortened it to Anna.

Since she did not like Anna, she shortened it to Ann herself and it has been ever thus since.

The one exception is old friends in her home area and relatives older than she, who continue to call her Annabelle.


----------



## Carex

Hey gang. I should check in more often than I have lately. It appears all is well with you. If you don't see me around email me and give me s*** for being a lazy slacker.


----------



## Ena

A very Happy Anniversary to Marc and Deborah. 

Carex? That name is vaguely familiar  Come back sooner than later.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> A very Happy Anniversary to Marc and Deborah.


Yes, happy 11th M and D!


----------



## Carex

Ena said:


> A very Happy Anniversary to Marc and Deborah.
> 
> Carex? That name is vaguely familiar  Come back sooner than later.


Oh ha ha, very funny. 

Actually here is a funny site for you. I am now sitting in a living room devoid of furniture except for the computer, the table it sits on and the chair in front of it. I no longer have a bed in my bedroom. I can't help but be mildly amused. The end of a less than intimate marriage.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Oh ha ha, very funny.
> 
> Actually here is a funny site for you. I am now sitting in a living room devoid of furniture except for the computer, the table it sits on and the chair in front of it. I no longer have a bed in my bedroom. I can't help but be mildly amused. The end of a less than intimate marriage.


Sorry to hear that Carex. Good luck.


----------



## MLeh

Carex: ouch. Had that happen to a friend of ours. The upside was that he eventually got to buy new stuff, and got what HE wanted.

I'd offer you some of our spare furniture, but you'd have to take four ferries to get it back to the island.

*ponders building a raft and just setting it adrift across the Strait*


----------



## Ena

Carex. Sad news about your personal life. All the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Carex. Long time no see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your situation, Carex. I have been there before. Had to figure out how to cook on a hot plate and with a microwave oven after my ex-wife took the stove. I had both children at the time so it made things difficult.


----------



## Cameo

We are here for you Carex, but you know that. I have been divorced for about 8 years now and the first bit was very very hard even though it was a better situation than my marriage. I did find that talking to people helped - especially those that had already been in a similiar situation. Feel free to pm me anytime if it helps.

Sorry Marc, I took it that it was Debbie as you would refer to your house as "debbies den o doxies." My apologies.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Anniversary, Marc & Deborah.


----------



## Sonal

Hi Carex,

I just went through the same thing last year, and am in some ways still dealing with it. It is not easy stuff, but you will get through it. Echoing Jeanne, but PM anytime if you need an ear.

Hang on to your sense of humour; I don't know what I would have done without mine. 
Sonal


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, the "Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies" and "Dr.G's Dungeon o' Doxie Doom" are personal expressions that my wife and I use...........or I use. My wife actually hates both terms. So, no need to apologize.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, today is my 11th wedding anniversary to my second wife. My first wife abandonned me, and our two children, a month short of our 11th wedding anniversary. There are no easy answers to what you are going through, but I have found that talking about it helps to put things into perspective. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Carex

I have a good support network among friends both real and virtual. Your support and kinds words are welcomed and appreciated. 

This partially explains my long absences lately. 

This too shall pass.


----------



## Dr.G.

"This too shall pass." Carex, my friend, this phrase worked for Lincoln during the Civil War, and it shall work for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I spent the afternoon out shopping and stopped in at the local butcher shop. I bought six racks of baby back pork ribs and will slow cook them on the BBQ tomorrow in a combination of sweet mixed pickles, Keen's dry mustard, brown sugar, ketchup, garlic, honey vinegar and soy sauce.

Makes a terrific sweet and sour and will stop the cooking about 3/4 through, then wrap in foil and freeze. Then at the Big Valley Jamboree next week, I simply haul them out, thaw and brown off on top of the portable BBQ on site at the motor home.

Our friends always insist I do these ribs each year along with a big pot of home made baked beans, which I shall also bake tomorrow.

Matter of fact, I've just made myself hungry. Love then ribs! :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that doesn't sound too heart-smart. Are those tofu baby-back ribs?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that doesn't sound too heart-smart. Are those tofu baby-back ribs?


No Marc, they are most definitely not. BVJ is the one time per year I indulge myself. It is also the only time per year I allow myself an order of french fries as well. They have a booth that sells curly fires and that is what I wait for all year long.

Neither my doctor, nor my wife has any problem with this as I follow my diet all year long so I can "make a pig of myself" on this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess that is not a problem then. Eat well, mon frere.


----------



## MLeh

Big Valley Jamboree is next week? Hmm... maybe I'll schedule a road trip through Camrose and just follow the BBQ smell to those ribs ... 

(Not really going to happen: We made the mistake of stopping in Merritt for a 'pit stop' on the way back from Alberta a couple of weeks ago. Although Merritt gets over 200,000 for MMM versus the BVJ's 30,000 ... what a zoo it was!)


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is going to Camrose, AB in October. There is a major dog show and a showcase of the finest dachshunds in North America.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Bruch starts early here in NL. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Big Valley Jamboree is next week? Hmm... maybe I'll schedule a road trip through Camrose and just follow the BBQ smell to those ribs ...
> 
> (Not really going to happen: We made the mistake of stopping in Merritt for a 'pit stop' on the way back from Alberta a couple of weeks ago. Although Merritt gets over 200,000 for MMM versus the BVJ's 30,000 ... what a zoo it was!)


The 30,000 figure is for RVs in attendance Elaine. And that figure is several years old. With the new expanded camping areas they can now house 50,000 campers and RVs on site. That translates to over 100,000 per day for four days as most arrive Wednesday for the kickoff party Thursday and the real show Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

Neither festival tabulates attendance correctly. Since most of those people stay for all three or four days, they count them over and over again, thus the inflated figures at MMM. Camrose does not tabulate them that way. Rather it is based on total ticket sales, taking into consideration that one ticket bought by one person for all three days constitutes an attendance number of one.


----------



## Beej

I just getting into 24. Seems quite good and I can see where Lost got its style.


----------



## Carex

I'm in for bruch.... whatever that may be.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> The 30,000 figure is for RVs in attendance Elaine. And that figure is several years old. With the new expanded camping areas they can now house 50,000 campers and RVs on site. That translates to over 100,000 per day for four days as most arrive Wednesday for the kickoff party Thursday and the real show Friday, Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Neither festival tabulates attendance correctly. Since most of those people stay for all three or four days, they count them over and over again, thus the inflated figures at MMM. Camrose does not tabulate them that way. Rather it is based on total ticket sales, taking into consideration that one ticket bought by one person for all three days constitutes an attendance number of one.


Must everything be a competition?


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> Must everything be a competition?


I think Sinc's is bigger. 

I didn't just say that.


----------



## MaxPower

OK I'll make the coffee and tea this morning.

Now the question for breakfast.....


----------



## MaxPower

Carex.

Sorry to hear of your situation at home. I can't really offer any advice but keep your chin up.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I awoke with a bit of nausea, so tea and toast it is for me today. Hopefully it is temporary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Seems like someone beat me to the "brunch". Get it?? Brunch instead of punch???

Whatever, it is a sunny and warm 23C here in St.John's at just after 10AM. I have been outside with the doxies letting them run about freely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea and toast it is, Don. Homemade jam?


----------



## MaxPower

Now Don,

Is this Nausea Jamboree inflicted??


----------



## SINC

I knew some smart a$$ would ask that, but no, the Jamboree doesn't start until Thursday. I was in bed by 9:00 p.m. as well. Maybe too much sleep?


----------



## MaxPower

Well in that case have a coffee on me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too much sleep? Not sure what that is, Don. By the way, were do all the MHs park when at the Jamboree?


----------



## Ena

"Maybe too much sleep?" 
Don, that's a sleep hangover


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, thank you for being so free with the coffee from the Cafe Chez Marc. As out motto goes, "In God we Trust......All others pay cash". Still, since everyone is on a tab, for which I never request payment, I guess it does not matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A teacher is like a candle who burns brightly and lights up the darkness, but in doing so burns itself out." (an old Yiddish proverb)

Mao Tse Dong used to say, "The fastest way to ruin your health is to engage in education."


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> By the way, were do all the MHs park when at the Jamboree?


The concert bowl:










Aerial shots of the bowl: My motor home is in the upper centre of the picture on the left corner of the intersection across the street from parking lot of big building.










The VIP tents. Ours is the first tent on the left:










And to answer your question Marc, this photo shows the motor homes and RVs parked around the concert site and resembles a small city on the open prairie:


----------



## Dr.G.

Man!!!! And I thought we were packed in at Woodstock!!!!! That is amazing. Is this the largest gathering of MHs in North America?


----------



## Carex

Ena said:


> "Maybe too much sleep?"
> Don, that's a sleep hangover


Is that anything like a sleepover.


----------



## Carex

Sinc, what if you are the last guy in line at the back end of that line up of RV's? I know how the motorhome people hate a good walk. Do they call a taxi??


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe they have their own fleet of mini-shuttle buses like at large airports?


----------



## winwintoo

The big news at one of those affairs is always the tow-truck drivers getting the motorhomes out of there after the festival has been rained out   

The music festival at Craven, SK gets about 10 inches of press on a normal year. When it rains, they get a whole section  

They probably have golf-cart taxis to get people from the last row to the stage area - if not, someone has missed a huge business opportunity.

Carex, I've been on the receiving end of "nothing" too after a breakup. Nothing like being carless, incomeless, 20 miles from the nearest job opportunity and with two hungry kids to feed to get one motivated. In three days, I'd set up my own, very lucrative home based business and the rest, as they say, is history.

A word of caution though. When you talk about your predicament, your friends will develop a far greater resentment to you ex than you will ever feel yourself - I know this from experience. Also, some of those sympathetic "ears" will resent you growing out of your current funk - leaves them with no project.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Sinc, what if you are the last guy in line at the back end of that line up of RV's? I know how the motorhome people hate a good walk. Do they call a taxi??





Dr.G. said:


> Maybe they have their own fleet of mini-shuttle buses like at large airports?


There are no motorized vehicles allowed on site. Everyone walks, contrary to Carex's observation about how motor home people like walking. A long walk after a day driving is very common.

Only the police, fire and EMS people are allowed to drive within the camping area. The security staff of BVJ travel the site in golf carts, as do the golf carts reserved to ferry the handicapped back and forth from their RV to the stage, a free service provided by BVJ.

One other group of people drive golf carts throughout the venue and that is the "50-50 Draw" sales people. Tickets are $1.00 and Friday they sell 20,000 with a prize of $10,000.00 drawn Friday night on stage at the end of the show. The winner has until noon the next day to claim the prize or it is drawn again the next night. (This has never happened by the way.)

Saturday they sell 30,000 tickets with a prize of $15,000.00 and Sunday they sell 40,000 tickets with a prize of $20,000.00.

Tickets sell out each day and some days by noon. If you want one, you have to act fast so I get up early and find a seller to ensure we have a ticket.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Man!!!! And I thought we were packed in at Woodstock!!!!! That is amazing. Is this the largest gathering of MHs in North America?


The housing shown at the upper left, apart from the concert bowl (The oval near centre of the shot) of that last photo Marc, is actually the city of Camrose, population 16,000. It is dwarfed by the concert RVs and remember those RVs are crammed in that site with less than 6 feet between them in most cases. I do not know if this is the largest gathering in NA though. Seems to me there are some pretty big gatherings in the US south for NASCAR races as well. It would certainly be among the biggest though.


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> Carex, I've been on the receiving end of "nothing" too after a breakup. Nothing like being carless, incomeless, 20 miles from the nearest job opportunity and with two hungry kids to feed to get one motivated. In three days, I'd set up my own, very lucrative home based business and the rest, as they say, is history.
> 
> A word of caution though. When you talk about your predicament, your friends will develop a far greater resentment to you ex than you will ever feel yourself - I know this from experience. Also, some of those sympathetic "ears" will resent you growing out of your current funk - leaves them with no project.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I have tried not to give them any "projects" in the first place. Everyone heals and leaves at their own pace. In my mind this break occurred over 7 years ago but was never repaired. The last 6 months have just been confirmation of this and a need to jump into action so that all three of us can get on with our lives and seek some fulfillment. The separation has really be focussed on our daughter who is a very well adjusted little girl. Kids ask tough questions.


----------



## RevMatt

G'day, all. Happy belated anniversary, Marc.

Back home from the cottage. Sunburnt. Had a large tree to cut down and sundry other tasks, so I got much exercise. I preached about war and peace this morning, so I am exhausted. I am proud of the sermon, though. I wait expectantly for the official complaints, however 

It sounds like condolences aren't really the right thing for you after all, Carex, but I trust you understand the manner in which I offer them. While the end may have been a good thing on balance, and something you knew was coming, I doubt that makes it pleasant. Glad to have you back here.

Enjoy your days, all. I believe I shall try and sleep today.


----------



## Carex

No it does not make it pleasant. Many mixed feelings flying through the foggy brain this morning. I am generally very social and active on weekends, but this weekend I booked to help with the move and such. Well it turns out the move did not take very long and most of my social group is gone and busy for the weekend. Leaves time for reflection I suppose.


----------



## winwintoo

*Holy 'tunder*

I'm looking out my living-room window at a gray sky that has no "thunder" clouds in sight, but I've been hearing the most awesome thunder! Finally strolled to the window to look in all directions - lots of the sky is blue and the sun is shining, but the thunder keeps up.

Maybe someone is blasting but I live downtown, that's not allowed  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Matt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the update, Don. Still, it's an impressive sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

T-storms and hail are predicted within the hour by Environment Canada. Better bring in the doxies, in that they hate even drizzle.


----------



## Carex

Margaret, check the setting on the hearing aid (I will now run for cover and duck).


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> Margaret, check the setting on the hearing aid (I will now run for cover and duck).


You can't hide, I will find you and I still have my long stick  

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Hrm, 1988. That is an extremely important year for me.


----------



## Beej

Canada's shame in Seoul? Two year anniversary of The Transformers movie?


----------



## RevMatt

Naw, much more geeky reasons than that . That was the year that the United Church of Canada became the first large Christian denomination in the world to accept homosexuals as ministers. That one decision continues to reverberate in the Church, and shapes many of the discussions we are having currently.

Plus, I was there for it 

<-- Church Geek Supreme


----------



## Beej

That is great, but I don't think it's more geeky than celebrating the 2nd anniversary of The Transformers movie.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Naw, much more geeky reasons than that . That was the year that the United Church of Canada became the first large Christian denomination in the world to accept homosexuals as ministers. That one decision continues to reverberate in the Church, and shapes many of the discussions we are having currently.
> 
> Plus, I was there for it
> 
> <-- Church Geek Supreme


But Matt didn't you tell us the other day you are only 29 now - that means in 1988 you were only 11.

Margaret


----------



## Beej

Ah, young love.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> But Matt didn't you tell us the other day you are only 29 now - that means in 1988 you were only 11.
> 
> Margaret


Yeah, but he was big for his age and wise beyond his ears!


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> But Matt didn't you tell us the other day you are only 29 now - that means in 1988 you were only 11.
> 
> Margaret


29? _Again_? Working backwards now, Matt?


----------



## Ena

Afternoon all. Good day at work. Nobody fell, no fights to break up and no grumpy relatives venting their guilt on staff. Ahhhhh


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Afternoon all. Good day at work. Nobody fell, no fights to break up and no grumpy relatives venting their guilt on staff. Ahhhhh


You are a Saint, Ann. 

Every time I go to visit Mom at the nursing home, I think of you and want to weep. I don't know how you do it.

It's people like you who make it possible for Mom to be content for the first time in years. Bless you.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Afternoon all. Good day at work. Nobody fell, no fights to break up and no grumpy relatives venting their guilt on staff. Ahhhhh


Every time I read your posts about work, I think to myself they very well could have been written by my Ann, Ann.

Same type of stories at shift's end every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. God bless the nurses and caregivers of this world, for them make the lives of people more peaceful. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, turning in early tonight are we?


----------



## Ena

Margaret, am pleased to hear that things are going so well for your mother. Must be a great weight off your shoulders to see her content. 

Thanks for the praise and very kind words.


----------



## SINC

Time to call it a night for me too folks. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny morning here to start the day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all as well.

Here's a trivia question I was hoping Don might be able to answer.

I was driving down the road yesterday when I saw a really nice Model T. Black of course. I got to thinking all cars were black in the day. What car was the first to be in a colour other than black?


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all.

I am quite certain I owned up to being 31 this year, in fact  So I was 13 in 1988. And now it is 1990, and I was 15. And Beej was 14. And Elaine was young. But Don wasn't. 

And speaking of the 60's, it is the 90's that I suspect we are still stuck in. Take it away, Jian and the boys:

Stuck in the 90's (Clem) Lyrics

Artist: Moxy Früvous 
Album: Bargainville


(Jian w/ Dave on certain harmonies)
Clem had a daydream, daydream from heaven
Picked up the headline, his country was made up of singers
And no more right-wingers

He wakes up to "Homeless are stupid, welfare is stupid
Private investment efficiency, cool fiscal plannin'"
Sounds like more Pat Buchanan

Back in his day job this afternoon
Unlikely he'll move down to Cuba soon

Reluctant to find he's stuck in the 90's again

Clem reads of the old days, twenty years goes a long ways
"Challenge the system!" Relating is easy on a demo...
(Mike)
Did I meet you on that demo?
(Jian)
Now they'll send it by memo
(Mike)
Fax me a memo

(Jian)
'Cause there's no need for the Peace Sign, 'Post Republican "Peace Time"
Join the parade, wave the flag, Tell the world it's your lackey
Abbie Hoffman was wacky

Riding the bike to his foreign car
Burning his mind in his VCR

Reluctant to find he's stuck in the 90's again

(All)
Reluctant to find he's stuck in the 90's again

(Jian, w/ rest doing harmonies)
and he's lost...
don't you know what it's like to be lost?
and older..."tears on his shoulder"
real men are BOLDER!!

(harmonica solo)

(Jian)
Soon I'll be 30, I don't want to be 30
I've got some big plans, goodwill has some big hands
With each new computer screen, the world tells me I'm more green
Buy a new Game-Boy!

(All)
For the fun and the fashion...Just for the passion

(Jian)
Back in his day job this afternoon
Unlikely he'll move down to Cuba soon

(All)
Reluctant to find he's stuck in the 90's again
Reluctant to find he's stuck in the 90's again

(everyone but Jian)
White lies, rich guys, hoarding a big prize

(Jian)
Reluctant to find he's stuck in the 90's again
(rest)
We've got work to do

(All)
Reluctant to find he's stuck in the 90's again


----------



## Dr.G.

"Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the
moments that take our breath away."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Actually, Model Ts in different colors were produced from 1908 to 1914, and then again from 1926 to 1927; however, to speed assembly, between 1915 and 1925 it was only available in black." According to Wikipedia


----------



## SINC

Good morning all on a rainy day here in Alberta. Warren, Marc beat me to it with the answer to your question. Today I will finish the column, then head to the office to do the billing from last week. Yesterday I cooked and froze the ribs and baked beans for the BVJ and tomorrow will be packing day, along with a water and propane fill for the MH, and dumping the holding tanks so we are ready to hit the road around mid morning on Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, there was a convoy of MH's homes from Ontario here in St.John's yesterday. They shall be thrilled at today's weather, since it is just over 20C and the air is fresh with a hint of the ocean to make things even fresher. I am amazed at the size of some of these MHs.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, there was a convoy of MH's homes from Ontario here in St.John's yesterday. They shall be thrilled at today's weather, since it is just over 20C and the air is fresh with a hint of the ocean to make things even fresher. I am amazed at the size of some of these MHs.


Marc, our motor home is among the smaller of the class A models. We own the 2005 A29SE which really means it is a 29 foot class A special edition.

It is actually 29' 3" in length, 8' 4" in width and 11' 6" in height and has a GVWR of 18,000 pounds or 9 tons with a wheel base of 190".

It holds 285 liters of fresh water, 284 liters of gasoline and 95.8 liters of propane. Its holding tanks have a combined capacity of 295 liters.

Here is a shot of the interior which is identical to ours in wood trim and fabric pattern with the exception that we do no have the two chairs and table on the left of the picture. Instead we have a couch that seats four persons and makes down into a bed if necessary:


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the answer regarding the colour.

Now since black was a very predominant colour, what was the first production available in a colour?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Thanks for the answer regarding the colour.
> 
> Now since black was a very predominant colour, what was the first production available in a colour?


Here you go:

"On the 11th of November 1927, 6 months after all factories stopped making the Model T, a new Ford driving on the street was spotted by a reporter from Brighton Argus (Michigan). A "scoop" indeed for a small town paper.

The New Ford Car was a pea-green Tudor with wire heels, speedometer, bumpers, 4-wheel brakes, standard gearshift and bullet-shaped headlights.

Argus wrote " This is strongly suspected of being the new Ford "Mystery" car. On December 1927 was the Model A introduced to the market."


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Don. That was what I was after.


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> Marc, our motor home is among the smaller of the class A models. We own the 2005 A29SE which really means it is a 29 foot class A special edition.
> 
> It is actually 29' 3" in length, 8' 4" in width and 11' 6" in height and has a GVWR of 18,000 pounds or 9 tons with a wheel base of 190".
> 
> It holds 285 liters of fresh water, 284 liters of gasoline and 95.8 liters of propane. Its holding tanks have a combined capacity of 295 liters.
> 
> Here is a shot of the interior which is identical to ours in wood trim and fabric pattern with the exception that we do no have the two chairs and table on the left of the picture. Instead we have a couch that seats four persons and makes down into a bed if necessary:


That looks like some peoples houses!!


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> I am quite certain I owned up to being 31 this year, in fact  So I was 13 in 1988. And now it is 1990, and I was 15. And Beej was 14. And Elaine was young. But Don wasn't.


In 1990 I'd been married for 8 years and was the mother of a toddler. Looking back 16 years later, yeah, I _was_ young. 

Speaking of Model T's and Model A's - my grandmother always told me the reason she first dated my grandfather was because he drove a 'brand new pea green Ford Coupé' (with the additional syllable for the é pronounced). They were married in 1925. Don, sometime I'll have to meet up with you in southern Saskatchewan and take you to my cousin Frankie's museum in Readlyn. Got a couple old cars there you'd probably like to see (they're in a large quonset, with some old gas pumps, etc.) as well as old steam tractors and other fun stuff.


----------



## Sonal

RevMatt said:


> I am quite certain I owned up to being 31 this year, in fact


I owned up to being 29 not long before you owned up to being 31, so perhaps that is where the confusion came in.


----------



## winwintoo

When I was growing up (Matt that was in the really olden days  ) we had an old car sitting in our yard that we kids used to play in. It sat there for years and then my uncle went to work for the Western Development Museum in Saskatoon, he remembered the car and the museum had it shipped to Saskatoon and as far as I know it's still there.

It was green and and huge and it was a "convertible"! I have no idea what make or model it was, but it must have been a beauty in it's day. Leather seats, wood door panels - the works.

An amusing note about colour of things. My late husband was a trucker (this is also in the olden days) and he was in Winnipeg to pick up a load of farm equipment and while he waited for his load to be ready, he wandered into the factory where they made the farm equipment. He watched a man dipping parts into a big vat of green paint. Most of the parts that came down the line were exactly the same, but occasionally a part would come along that my husband knew should be yellow but into the green paint they went. After a while he asked the dipping man if that wasn't a mistake.

The dipper replied that his job was to dip whatever came along, and since he only had green paint.......

Cool and a bit of wind here.

Margaret


----------



## Sonal

RevMatt said:


> I am quite certain I owned up to being 31 this year, in fact


I owned up to being 29 not long before you owned up to being 31, so perhaps that is where the confusion came in.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> In 1990 I'd been married for 8 years and was the mother of a toddler. Looking back 16 years later, yeah, I _was_ young.
> 
> Speaking of Model T's and Model A's - my grandmother always told me the reason she first dated my grandfather was because he drove a 'brand new pea green Ford Coupé' (with the additional syllable for the é pronounced). They were married in 1925. Don, sometime I'll have to meet up with you in southern Saskatchewan and take you to my cousin Frankie's museum in Readlyn. Got a couple old cars there you'd probably like to see (they're in a large quonset, with some old gas pumps, etc.) as well as old steam tractors and other fun stuff.


In 1990 I had been married for 25 years and was young too (46).

Elaine, I would enjoy such an excursion. Hopefully one day . . .


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The thunder Margaret mentioned earlier always follwed some impressive lightning from our viewpoint in the city. That in combination with the on and off rain that kept our backyard a nice layer of mud, ruined all the yard work we had lined up for the weekend. Oh well, only 4 more days and it's vacation time.


----------



## bhil

Carex, I'm sorry to here about your situation. While I haven't been through it from your point of view I have been through it from your daughter's point, and have many friends that have as well. As well adjusted as she seems, even with the tough questions she asked, never assume she's handling it perfectly. And as cliche as it may seem, make absolutely sure you constantly reassure her that it is not her fault. Remember, you may have accepted this years ago, but to her it is the destruction of one of the key components of her world.

Sorry, I'll end my preaching now. I'm sure you have things well under control.


----------



## SINC

Pretty good advice from one who has been there Sean. Thanks for sharing it as it gave me some insight on young people I know who had the same thing happen to them.


----------



## Carex

bhil said:


> Carex, I'm sorry to here about your situation. While I haven't been through it from your point of view I have been through it from your daughter's point, and have many friends that have as well. As well adjusted as she seems, even with the tough questions she asked, never assume she's handling it perfectly. And as cliche as it may seem, make absolutely sure you constantly reassure her that it is not her fault. Remember, you may have accepted this years ago, but to her it is the destruction of one of the key components of her world.
> 
> Sorry, I'll end my preaching now. I'm sure you have things well under control.


Advice accepted. 

We are reasurring her everyday. 

She lost both her top front teeth this weekend. We had practised beforehand talking with a lisp, so she is an expert now.


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> You can't hide, I will find you and I still have my long stick
> 
> Margaret


I had forgotten about that stick. Ouch. Not anymore.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Morning all. The thunder Margaret mentioned earlier always follwed some impressive lightning from our viewpoint in the city. That in combination with the on and off rain that kept our backyard a nice layer of mud, ruined all the yard work we had lined up for the weekend. Oh well, only 4 more days and it's vacation time.


I'm glad it wasnt' just my hearing aid acting up again  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Pretty good advice from one who has been there Sean. Thanks for sharing it as it gave me some insight on young people I know who had the same thing happen to them.


I personally never had this problem, but I know several people who did. I had my own set of problems that Carex should also probably be aware of, the largest of which was denial. Not at home where it wasn't possible to deny, there I seemed accepting of it, but socially, outside of home (ie. school, since I was a kid at the time). I don't remember ever telling any of my friends that my parents had separated. I also started to withdraw from things like sports because it meant less interaction with my friends and less chance to have to talk about it. My social skills suffered greatly and it took a long time to overcome a lot of my social defeciencies later in life. Just a couple of more things to watch for.


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> I'm glad it wasnt' just my hearing aid acting up again
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I knew you had a hearing aid!! Reminds me of a joke my cousins used to tell. 

"Hello my name is Margaret and I have aids." "Hearing aids"


----------



## bhil

Not this is advice regarding the subject Carex, but I'm also glad to see that you avoided any major time for handling this. Unlike my father who figured the best way to break the news to us was to get my brothers and I dressed up to go trick-or-treating on Halloween, only to take us to a few houses and then to his office to tell us that he had an apartment where he was going to live and that wasn't coming back home that night, and then drop us off and leave. It's not something I talk about much, and so to this day, most people around the office don't understand why I don't dress up and join in all the Halloween fun every year, and rather make comments about me being a spoilsport and no fun. By the time these comments are made, I don't bring up the story because they don't know any better and I don't want to make them feel bad for the comments they made.


----------



## Carex

bhil, 

A good perspective. That is why fact finding and paying attention to the kids is important. Initially she was worried that she would be the only one in her class that had mom and dad in a separate house so we did some investigating. Turns out about 1/2 the class have less than traditional living arrangments.


----------



## Carex

It also took some time to find an alternate residence, so the news was broken early and openly. It was likely a little confusing to tell her "we are separating" then continue living under the same roof for another number of months.


----------



## winwintoo

The Stones tickets are all sold out - took less than 1/2 hour according to the CBC - another radio station said 7 or 8 minutes.

I'm glad Marc was able to get some tickets directly from the source - those are now quite valuable by the way - tickets on eBay are going for around $2K.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Sure glad I could care less if I ever saw the Stoned.

Oh, wait. That's just Keith. I meant the Stones!


----------



## SINC

I know from the "How's The Weather" thread that Marc and his wife went whale watching today. I encouraged him to take pictures and post them here in The Shang.

I have to admit that I am just a tiny bit worried that he has not posted since early this morning. I hope all is well since it must be dark there at 11:00 p.m. their time. Here is his post in the weather thread: (the time is local or Mountain Daylight Saving)

Jul 31st, 2006, 07:09 AM #4754
Dr.G.
Honourable Citizen
Join Date: Aug 2001
Location: St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador
Posts: 19,538

A beautiful 20C here in St.John's. My wife and I are going to go whale watching in about an hour or so. Even if we don't see any, it will be great out on the ocean today.
__________________
Dr.G. 14" G4 iBook 
Paix


----------



## winwintoo

It is strange that he didn't post when he got back - he usually posts every hour or so. Maybe they're just celebrating their anniversary a day late.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> It is strange that he didn't post when he got back - he usually posts every hour or so. Maybe they're just celebrating their anniversary a day late.
> 
> Margaret


Aha, the old sneak away so the kids won't hear trick! 

I most certainly hope so Margaret.


----------



## Ena

I really hope there is a post from Marc when I check in before heading to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am here, alive and well. Sadly, we saw no whales yesterday, but did take some great pictures of the ocean and coastline. In the final analysis, it was some quality time which my wife and I shared. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I feel for you. When my wife left me with our two children, it was difficult to explain to my son, who was not yet 4, what the situation was re his mother and I. When I had to teach night classes twice a week that semester, he would assure his baby sitter "My daddy is coming home you know." Separations are most difficult on the children. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Glad to hear you are alive and well Marc, you had me worried there for a while.

Today is shopping day for groceries to take with us tomorrow to the BVJ. Also a day to top up the water and drain the holding tanks which will take the better part of an hour today. We depart tomorrow morning around 10:30 and do not return until Monday morning.


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> Aha, the old sneak away so the kids won't hear trick!
> 
> I most certainly hope so Margaret.


What would the kids hear??


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> What would the kids hear??


Why, them discussing their birthday present options, silly.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Not sure where my mind has been, but reading your post Don just made me realize that we haven't worked out a grocery list for our week long trip to the cabin yet. If we want to leave on Friday, I guess I better get my butt in gear.


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> Why, them discussing their birthday present options, silly.


I knew it had to be something like that.


----------



## bhil

Carex said:


> What would the kids hear??


The problem with kids is that they hear everything. A couple of nights ago my wife I I were downstairs in the kitchen when I sneazed. Almost immediately we heard our daughter (who was supposed to be asleep) screaming "Bless you Daddy!" from upstairs in her room.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, whales don't normally hurt people. It was a beautiful day to be near/on the ocean.


----------



## Carex

bhil said:


> The problem with kids is that they hear everything. A couple of nights ago my wife I I were downstairs in the kitchen when I sneazed. Almost immediately we heard our daughter (who was supposed to be asleep) screaming "Bless you Daddy!" from upstairs in her room.


How considerate of her!! At least you didn't get "Daddy, are you tickling mommy or something?"


----------



## RevMatt

Afternoon, all. Power was out here until just after noon. At least 8 hours, maybe more. We had a BIG storm last night 

Spent the morning at the wading pool. Fun all around!


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, the wading pool time sounds nice. Quality times with children are always memorable.


----------



## SINC

I was going to wade into this subject, bit reconsidered.


----------



## RevMatt

Yeah, it was a good morning. And it is hot enough that we have cancelled the planned berry picking trip, so I win twice! 

Seriously, 47 with the himdex currently, and we are not yet at the high for the day.


----------



## Beej

http://www.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/city/pages/on-118_metric_e.html

Bah!


----------



## MLeh

I remember when we didn't need no stinking 'humidex' or 'wind chill factors', or any of this new fangled weather stuff. Hot was hot. Cold was cold. We ran through sprinklers when it was hot, and wrapped up in toques and scarves when it was cold.

(walked to school uphills both ways, with barbwire wrapped around our feet for traction ...)

(I'll stop with my Sinc impression now...)


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> I remember when we didn't need no stinking 'humidex' or 'wind chill factors', or any of this new fangled weather stuff. Hot was hot. Cold was cold. We ran through sprinklers when it was hot, and wrapped up in toques and scarves when it was cold.
> 
> (walked to school uphills both ways, with barbwire wrapped around our feet for traction ...)
> 
> (I'll stop with my Sinc impression now...)


Sinc isn't here. He's out getting his bikini drycleaned for the weekend at BVJ   

It's cooler here today and almost bearable.

Margaret


----------



## Carex

MLeh said:


> I remember when we didn't need no stinking 'humidex' or 'wind chill factors', or any of this new fangled weather stuff. Hot was hot. Cold was cold. We ran through sprinklers when it was hot, and wrapped up in toques and scarves when it was cold.
> 
> (walked to school uphills both ways, with barbwire wrapped around our feet for traction ...)
> 
> (I'll stop with my Sinc impression now...)


No no no, that isn't what it was like at all. When we were kids we used to walk to school uphill both ways with bare feet in a 3 foot snowdrift, with a goat on our backs. Geez, where did you grow up, Hawaii?


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> Sinc isn't here. He's out getting his bikini drycleaned for the weekend at BVJ
> 
> It's cooler here today and almost bearable.
> 
> Margaret


And no one needs to remind us of that bikini thing again do they?


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Sinc isn't here. He's out getting his bikini drycleaned for the weekend at BVJ
> 
> It's cooler here today and almost bearable.
> 
> Margaret


At least getting his bikini drycleaned is a better vision than him getting a bikini wax. beejacon


----------



## RevMatt

bhil said:


> At least getting his bikini drycleaned is a better vision than him getting a bikini wax. beejacon


Hehehehe. I could handle that picture, if it meant knowing that he took you up on this dare 

Vacations are great. Naps are great. Air Conditioning is great. SO glad we held off as long as we did in using it, so we can appreciate it even more. At 26, it feels downright chilly in here. Well, at 26 with no one wearing much in the ay of clothing, that is....

The big relief, however, is that now my daughter can listen to her stories. She was greatly distressed to be without them . The TV is still in the shop, but we don't miss that much. The lack of CD player was darned near fatal, however.


----------



## Beej

I hope they start calling this 'weather' and those under-30 moments 'cold snaps'.


----------



## Carex

bhil said:
 

> At least getting his bikini drycleaned is a better vision than him getting a bikini wax.


Stop. I'd rather imagine driving sharp spikes into my desk with my forehead than that!!


----------



## Beej

Carex said:


> Stop. I'd rather imagine driving sharp spikes into my desk with my forehead than that!!


I think we've identified a game to play for the upcoming Shangrillenium.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Stop. I'd rather imagine driving sharp spikes into my desk with my forehead than that!!


And sharp side up at that!

About that picture . . . .

Bikini wax eh? I'm thinking . . . .

What if, oh, never mind.


----------



## Beej

I pray to the moderator Gods to stop Sinc before he does something to harm the collective psyche of many innocent ehmacers.


----------



## Carex

Just watch the waxing scene from the 40 Year Old Virgin (plus the stuff from the extras on the DVD) and tell me if you want to wax any intimate areas. 

Kelly Clarkson!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, I take a few hours off and return to all the "kvetching" from The Shang-gang. Still, we are family, and thus, what we complain about stays here in The Shang.

By tomorrow, we shall hit posting #20,000. Kusos to us all.


----------



## Carex

Kudos as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Shang-gang shall beat me to posting #20,000.


----------



## SINC

That may be so, but no one else will beat you Marc. 

Only four to go now


----------



## RevMatt

Four pages, not four posts .

Marc, if you worked at it, you could get there first. You are only 450 posts short.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, thanks for the encouragement, but I have too much work to do to put in the effort. As well, I would have to post outside of The Shang thread, and I find that I would rather associate with this gang than any other group. You are my friends and my extended family.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Four pages, not four posts .


Did I say Posts? Huh, did I?


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> Did I say Posts? Huh, did I?


I KNEW I should have quoted you!


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> I KNEW I should have quoted you!


Wouldn't have helped. See, I'll do it for you:


SINC said:


> That may be so, but no one else will beat you Marc.
> 
> Only four to go now


Still no mention of posts!


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall hit 20,000 postings with this Don vs Matt "semantic disagreement". Excelsior!!!


----------



## Ena

"We shall hit 20,000 postings with this Don vs Matt "semantic disagreement". Excelsior!!!"

Let's hope we don't get "post" traumatic distress


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I might have to put a doxie puppy in each of their laps to calm them down somewhat.


----------



## SINC

I'm calm. Always am when I'm right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Don. I might have to show you The Way of The Doxie.


----------



## Ena

The Way of The Doxie. 
TWOTD? Nah, don't like it. Sounds too much like a bank.


----------



## RevMatt

Calmness is good. Doxies are good. Calmness is good. Doxies are good.

See, all better now


----------



## SINC

Good job Rev, we both resisted temptation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, that shall be your mantra for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

TWOTD -- Who's paw is in your pocket???


----------



## RevMatt

Well, I have posted my first ever classified here, so we'll see if anything happens. A bit of a test run for the anticipated selling of my G4 when I lose the iBook and upgrade. Now I shall go try and enjoy the evening. It is still so hot and humid that we have the house shut up tight. Here's hoping the rain comes soon! (preferably without knocking out the power this time...)


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Good job Rev, we both resisted temptation.


I thought resistance was futile? Silly me!


----------



## mac_geek

I don't wanna take post 20,000... I just want to help someone get there...


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I guess I might miss the grand celebrations for posting #20,000, but I shall call it a night. Good night, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night all. Have to be up early to head to Camrose in the morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning. Coffee and tea are served and one post closer to the magic number.


----------



## SINC

Up and wide awake at 4:00 a.m.

Must be the anticipation of our departure for Camrose and the BVJ this morning. We are to meet two of our group of eight on site at noon, so will have to leave by 10:00 or so to allow time to top up the propane tank, then drive 30 km across Edmonton before heading south for the one hour drive to the site.

No internet access on site, so I will be off the board for five full days.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, the coffee is appreciated.


----------



## MaxPower

My pleasure Don.

Feel free to take some in the carafe with you for your trip.

And by the way, have a safe and fun trip. And No Pink Bikinis!!!!


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I guess I might miss the grand celebrations for posting #20,000, but I shall call it a night. Good night, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


You didn't good Dr. How could the party start without you?  

I was following up a thread with Sonal last night when she mentioned that the Shang was about to hit 20 tons. Remember that Guinness book attempt a while ago? tptptptp 

So I'm paying a (too rare) visit and, lo and behold, the messages display page 1000  

Anyway, 'nough gratuitous icons use  and some news...

Obviously I've been pretty busy and have somewhat neglected my friends. Even Sinc's nudge didn't get me back into the habit. My business has really taken off and I earned a holiday in Greece where I was sans connection for two weeks. Didn't really fret until day 12... Then got home to find that my ISP had screwed up, so no connection for another two weeks!  

Things are back to normal and I should really be working...  

How's everyone? Has Maxpower produced sibling no.3? Are there 27 doxies around? Has Sinc bought another climate-change-inducing 65 metre mobile home?

Looking forward to reading some news. (No, I won't read the 200-odd pages I have missed... :yikes: )

M.


----------



## SINC

Welcome back Moscool.

Not sure how long since you visited, but I did buy a new land yacht last spring. Am leaving in it today to take in the largest country music festival in the country, the Big Valley Jamboree. Not quite 65 metres though, just 29 feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don, MP. Great day for the races here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning Don, MP. Great day for the races here in St.John's.


Yes Marc, matter of fact I watched a news report live from St. John's at 4:15 a.m. my time on the regatta this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Moscool. We missed you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you are correct. The Regatta Committee has given the green light to the 188th Royal St. John's Regatta on Quidi Vidi Lake.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Royal St.John's Regatta is unusual among Canadian holidays, in that it is the only civic holiday dependent on the weather, and the only one that can go ahead at the decision of a non-elected group of citizens.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Regatta was first held in St. John's harbour in 1818. It is the oldest continuing sporting event in North America.


----------



## RevMatt

Welcome back, Moscool. It is page 1999 in the default way of numbering things, which is the year I was married, and the year that we moved to Vancouver. Another momentous year. Anyone remember the millenium panick? Anyone remember how silly all that was? 

edit - bah, too slow. It is 2000 now. 8 posts to go after this one!

Thanks for the coffee and tea, Max. My daughter slept late tonight, but I am on vacation, so I don't care .

Don, have a good trip. Try and find an internet cafe or something later today, so you can be here for the big event. Or maybe we can hit it before you leave? Still 4 hours or so left, right?


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I am just now finishing up unpacking my Y2K supplies, which were replenished for the Bird Flu pandemic. I am amazed at the longevity of some foods. KD Forever!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I wonder what others who have been here in ehMacLand for the past couple of years think about The Shang thread?


----------



## Dr.G.

I once got a PM from someone wanting to know if I was "the leader of the thread" and was amazed when I told him no. This is what has been so great with The Shang -- we just are here........regardless of who comes on, each day we are here. Case in point, Moscool returns after weeks away, and now we are a bit richer for his return.


----------



## RevMatt

I've always wondered - how did the thread get broken? Post #1 is all confused.

Marc - some of the other regulars have made their rather scornful views known on occasion. Not sure how the wider pool views it, though. Perhaps they think they need to start from the beginning, and so are intimidated?


----------



## Dr.G.

I wonder what it would take to try and start reading The Shang now from posting #1? Still, we are like an evolving mountain............there is always the peak in sight somewhere above the clouds. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I think that happened with the changeover of servers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let the others scorn us. We are family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, #20,000 has come and gone. Let's say we head on to #30,000? Anyone have a good doxie story or two to share???

Paix, mes amis. It has been a meaningful ride together.


----------



## Beej

If there was some way to dump it into a more readable format, it would probably make a nice sunny (<47 degree) day's read; sort of like a strange and meandering script.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good idea, Beej. The Shang and Old Man River........."it just keeps rolling along." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Moscool

As old as the Shang eh? I notice that you have posted 19584 times Dr G., or 97.92% of the Shang thread count. May be we should have a Shang unit. Interesting thing is that it would keep moving... So my current Shang score is a miserly 11.53% or should I say 0.1153 Shangs?


----------



## RevMatt

Let the moment be preserved forever


----------



## RevMatt

Moscool, Marc's Shang posts, however, number a mere 6,503, while your Shang posts number merely 242. Does that affect the calculations?


----------



## Moscool

*Shame!*



RevMatt said:


> Moscool, Marc's Shang posts, however, number a mere 6,503, while your Shang posts number merely 242. Does that affect the calculations?


http://www.gibbsmagazine.com/j0078734.gif


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, I think that Matt's way to figure percentages is more accurate. Still, each posting has been interesting and fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, this is the beauty of The Shang thread. No one has to bow down to another person. We are all equals here in our Shang family.


----------



## Moscool

*Actually...*

I found the GIF above through Google off course, but then I paused to read the story that it illustrated. This is a very moving story. I think I'll get the biography. Read on...

http://www.gibbsmagazine.com/Shame.htm


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I see that 20,000 passed before I got on this morning. Oh well, it was just a number, I guess we shall just have to move on to our next 10,000.


----------



## Sonal

Well I've just missed the 20,000 mark, but no matter. My laptop died.

Congratulations to all of us, and let us hope that the next 20,000 brings us more of the same.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> I wonder what it would take to try and start reading The Shang now from posting #1? Still, we are like an evolving mountain............there is always the peak in sight somewhere above the clouds. Excelsior.


I remember starting to read the Shang from post 1 and fighting to catch up in time for the 10,000th post. I don't want to even consider what it would take now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, have you ever read the whole book he wrote "Up from N...."? I won't use the N word here, even though it is part of the title. An excellent book.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, Sonal, we could not have done it without the two of you, et al. So, consider yourself part of the party and celebrate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, what is needed would be a "bot" to locate and delete all postings with a mention of doxies in it, and that should help matters somewhat. However, the Shang without doxies is like a day without sunshine.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, I missed all the excitement - sleeping more lately for some reason, I'm usually up at 5 a.m.

Good news here, they found both the missing boys in good shape and the perp is under arrest. 

AND - due to the overwhelming demand for tickets, the Stones have rearranged their schedule and are now having a second concert on Oct. 6th.

Since the Stones are staying at the hotel right next to my apartment building, guess where I'll be hanging out for the whole weekend   

I'm not really a Stones fan, I just want to see people with more wrinkles than I have   

Re: a readable form of the Shang - there is a way, one would need access to the database and a bit of programming knowledge - Sean?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Well, time for my last post before I leave. Was up early to see the 20,000th but missed it when I went to fill the propane tank.

See you all in five days.

And be good while I'm gone, eh?


----------



## RevMatt

Good? That's boring


----------



## Carex

Can we tinfoil Sinc's office or something. Don't tell Dr. G, he may defend Sinc, his virtual brother, to the death.


----------



## bhil

Margaret, wth access to the database, a readable form should be easy to create, and rather than give out access to the database, I would think it would be easier and safer for ehMac to just export the entire thread. Without access to the database, a simple bot and parser would be easy enough to do to retrieve the various pages of the Shang, and create a book out of it. Hmmm...I do have some time off coming up...


----------



## bhil

Have a good trip Don, I sure things will be just the way you left them when you get back.


----------



## bhil

Matt, just looking at your signature. My wife and I are going with some friends the exhibition tonight to see Spirit of the West perform at the Grandstand, right after Captain Tractor.


----------



## Carex

Spirit of the West eh? Haven't seen that band perform in at least 10 years. I was at a Blue Rodeo concert not too long ago here in town. Hadn't seen them for at least that long either.


----------



## bhil

Carex, you have to be careful wth the tinfoil. Some people did that to one of their coworkers here at work, and when he got back the small ethernet switch he had on his desk was ded. It started heating up and the tinfoil kept the heat in and it eventually overheated and burnt out before the guy got back. 

As a good alternative I suggest taking all the holes out of the hole punch, and pouring them into his kleenex box. If you shake the box gently afterwards, the holes will sift around in between the various kleenexes and until he is done the box, he will never know if the kllenex he pulls is going to cause a rain of holes or not.


----------



## bhil

I'd have to put it at between 10 and 15 years since I've seen Blue Rodeo as well. I've never actually seen Spirit of the West before.


----------



## RevMatt

Lucky you, Sean. Enjoy the concert!

Bad news for all of us. According to Stats Can, anyone who is online for 1 hour or more is a "heavy internet user".

Better go do some housework


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, come to the special Stone's concert on Oct.7th -- my birthday. Only the elite of the Shang gang are invited. We go coast to coast with the boys starting on the 7th. It should be a blast birthday party.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Lucky you, Sean. Enjoy the concert!
> 
> Bad news for all of us. According to Stats Can, anyone who is online for 1 hour or more is a "heavy internet user".
> 
> Better go do some housework


I think I fall into the "heavy internet user" category - try 5+ hours a day. If it wasn't for my PB getting too hot to hold on my lap, I'd likely have more time than that  

Sean: Sounds like a plan with the Shang thread. Are you a black-belt in Perl? 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Can we tinfoil Sinc's office or something. Don't tell Dr. G, he may defend Sinc, his virtual brother, to the death." Carex, "death before dishonor". We are talking about family now, albeit a virtual one. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, bon voyage. Your honor is safe in my hands..........and should I fall, there are 6 doxies behind me to take up the cause...........and four more behind them. "Death before dishonor" shall be out battle cry.

Who are we fighting again, and why???


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, come to the special Stone's concert on Oct.7th -- my birthday. Only the elite of the Shang gang are invited. We go coast to coast with the boys starting on the 7th. It should be a blast birthday party.


If they're playing your house on the 7th, they will be busy because the "second" concert here is on the 6th, the "first" concert is on the 8th.

But if they're making the trip to NL after the concert on the 6th, I can catch a ride with them.

Look forward to it.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

No, Margaret, the concert is there. We go on the Stone's special train from location to location. I have to come out there for the first concert.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> No, Margaret, the concert is there. We go on the Stone's special train from location to location. I have to come out there for the first concert.


Oh goodie - we can have a Shang meet-up!

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, it is being billed as a Shang-o-Rama, or On to The Rock. The end of the line for the train is Halifax, but we will then all be flown to St.John's for a special concert at my house.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Don, bon voyage. Your honor is safe in my hands..........and should I fall, there are 6 doxies behind me to take up the cause...........and four more behind them. "Death before dishonor" shall be out battle cry.
> 
> Who are we fighting again, and why???


It's not fighting, just good natured banter. 

Dr. G, perhaps the doxies would like to go for a walk. I will gladly volunteer. Just give the word. Although, I can only do it for the next 5 days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, thank you for the offer of peace, and the walking of the doxies. How is Life treating you these days? It can be a rough time to get through. I have been in that hole so I know first-hand.


----------



## Carex

Like a baby treats a diaper. No, not true. Our parting was as amicable as possible and focussed on keeping our daughter happy. We have set up two equal households for her to exist in on a week on week off basis. She is used to being alone with me for weeks at a time when her mother was out of town, now she will have to adjust to doing it the other way as well. 

So definitely not a situation where I got left cold with no support.


----------



## Carex

OK, Dr. G has agreed to let me walk the doxie squad  which means they won't be here to guard Sinc's stuff (hint hint). It's up to the rest of you folks to start the tomfoolery and practical joking while the dogs are out and Dr. G is mesmerized by the Stones. 

Don't tell the good Dr.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Moscool, have you ever read the whole book he wrote "Up from N...."? I won't use the N word here, even though it is part of the title. An excellent book.


I was about to order his first book, the early biography. I assume that 'up' is the next 20 years with 'Callus on My Soul' as part 3. I couldn't find a review on 2, what is it about?


----------



## Ena

Afternoonish to all. Another smooth day at work. Didn't have to break any regulations that don't make sense. beejacon 

(Am I using beejicon appropriately?)


----------



## winwintoo

Forgiveness is always easier to get than permission.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt just sent me a PM and asked me to tell ehMax that he was unable to post. Thus, his silence here shall have nothing to do re the notion of forgiveness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mroning all. Coffee and tea are ready and hot as usual. Not sure if Matt is able to get online yet, but he shall be here with us in spirit.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Got sidetracked from work yesterday, when we went to talk to a dealer about a minivan. The dealership we had been looking at was starting to annoy me by refusing to even try to work on a deal


> Me: what kind of concession are you willing to offer to make up for the fact that the vehicle you are trying to sell me on has over $1500 in option I don't wanted?
> Him: Let me talk to my manager and see.
> They came back with a price that was higher than we started at.


so, we went over to a different dealer (owned by someone other than the person who ows almost every other dealership in town), and they were friendly, courteous, and willing to actually deal to make us happy, even going out of their way to offer us extra discounts they didn't have to, so we bought a vehicle from them on the spot. We get to pick it up today, just in time to load it up and leave for the cabin tomorrow.


----------



## bhil

Elaine: I want to thank you for a comment you made in another thread. I would have never thought to ask for a technical service manual when buying a vehiclce. The first dealership said they didn't think it was possible. The second dealship brought the service manager out who told me there was no paper manual, but an internet subscription they had to the details, or a CD they could get for $350. He said they would gladly get me a copy of the CD at no charge.


----------



## bhil

So while we were driving to the exhibition last night it started to drop the occaisional drop of rain. By the time we got there, it was a steady rain, with people streaming out the doors. We asked at the gate if things were going to be shut down (the conert portion was outdoors). They said nothing ever gets shutdown and it would go on rain or shine. So we paid our $10 each admission and went in. The steady rain turned into a downpour. We got to the concert bowl and found our friends sitting under a tree that offered some small protection from the rain. The rain let up about 15 minutes before Spirit of the West started. Even standing outside cold and wet to watch them, they were fantastic!

It was a testament to how good they were when about 3/4 the way through their performance it started raining again and no one left. The rain once again turned into a downpour and no one moved until the last song had been finished. What a great show!


----------



## Carex

A $350 Cd?


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> The rain let up about 15 minutes before Spirit of the West started. Even standing outside cold and wet to watch them, they were fantastic!


And I heard the whole concert from the comfort of my living-room - for free  

Actually, I had the windows closed because of the rain, but I could still hear them - so when the Stones come to Mosiac stadium, I'll be able to hear them for sure since the stadium is a lot closer than the Ex - yippee!

Interesting about your car buying experience. I've had similar experiences, but strangely when I returned to the dealership that gave me a good deal on one occasion, they were real @#%@$#^ when I went back the next time.

At one dealership, I asked the green salesperson for their best deal, he trotted off and conferred with the "manager" and after keeping me waiting for 1/2 hour, the "manager" came and solemnly gave me their best price including taxes. Surprise, surprise, the best price was the original price with the taxes added to it.

Do they think we're stupid?

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Sean: Glad that worked out for you. 

Because I currently lease (long story, complicated, but it works out better tax-wise right now) I'm dealing with car dealerships every 3-4 years. And being brought up working on vehicles, I don't have much patience for 'and what _colour_ would you like?' sort of patronising.

(And I never deal with sales people - I go to the fleet manager and get fleet pricing. All you have to do is know who to talk to.)


----------



## winwintoo

The last time I went car shopping, I kept asking the price of the car, and kept getting the "what colour would you like" runaround. When I called my son to come and pick me up, he insisted that they give me a price. The dorky salesman sat me down and insisted that I provide all my *BANKING* information _before_ he could work up a price.

We played along for a bit and then my son asked to talk to the manager who basically told us that they couldn't give a price because my old car needed brake work and was only worth $1K.

I got the brakes fixed - $150 - and I'm still driving my old worthless car   

When the dealership called me to follow up on my "experience" they told me that the saleman I was working with was no longer there and if I would drop in that afternoon, they had a real deal for me. Sure.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Another car story.

I bought a new car and paid for all the exteded warranties etc. Had car trouble and the dealership told me the repairs weren't covered under any of the warranties.

I waited a couple of weeks and then went to the same dealership to "trade" my car for another new one. When the manager toted up all the warranties etc. on the "new" car, I read it over and then asked if I could transfer the warranty from my old car. NO. WHAT? I explained that the warranty I had paid for on my current car was no good for that car and maybe it would work on the new car.

A week later I had a cheque for the repairs that I had paid for. Sometimes you gotta mess with their heads.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

I'm with you there, Margaret.

Last vehicle (May 2004) I knew what I wanted - either the Toyota Highlander or the Nissan Murano. I knew the pricing on both of them, what option packages I wanted - it was just a matter of going in, finding out availability (and picking a colour, I guess), and signing some lease papers.

I walked into the Nissan dealership and the first question the salesman asked me was 'where is your husband?' Apparently I'm incapable of buying a vehicle by myself. The only input my husband has into my vehicle purchases is whether or not he'll fit into the passenger seat, and we'd already determined he did - better into the Murano, but the Highlander would be okay (stupid packages where you HAVE to get the sunroof).

Anyway, I walked out of the Nissan dealership, across the street to the Toyota dealership. Guess what I've driving now?

I'll bore you with one more longish story (although I've got a million of 'em):

I always try to support local merchants, and this includes my local car dealership. So ... two cars ago I'd decided that I was going to get a Chevy Trailblazer. I got pricing from a place in Vancouver (fleet pricing, of course), and then went to our local dealer (only the big three - Chev, Ford & Dodge - have dealerships on the coast - anything else, Toyota for instance, I have to go into Vancouver). 

So I took the price, went to the local dealer and said "Listen, I can lease THIS vehicle, at THIS price, with THESE features. Come within a $1000 of this and I'll get it from you." (ie: I'd pay an extra $1000 just to support the local guy) He said "There's *no* way you'll get that vehicle for that price" and refused to come even within $1000.00 of it.

So, when I picked up the vehicle the following week, I made sure to stop outside the dealership until I was sure he realised I HAD got the vehicle for that price. (And as much as I loved the Inline 6 in that vehicle ... what a lovely, lovely, powerplant ... it's the last Chevy I'll ever own - the engine was good, the rest of the vehicle fell apart.)


----------



## winwintoo

Another dealer story that I love happened to my dear departed husband. His trucking business was going well and he decided to buy some new trailers. He went to the dealership in Calgary and they eagerly wrote up a quote - with finance charges of course. Bill looked over the deal - which was pretty good since they were depending on the finance charges to make up any shortfall.

When Bill pulled out his cheque book and wrote a cheque for the amount of the trailers - sans finance charges - the dealership quickly realized that they had made a mistake and tried to backpeddle - but he had the price in writing.

Bill was pretty nervous when he called his bank and begged them to cover his cheque    

Isn't it funny how many stories we can come up with around cars and other vehicles - surpassed only by computer stories of course.

Margaret


----------



## bhil

Carex said:


> A $350 Cd?


So they told me.


----------



## bhil

We are now back from picking up the vehicle. While we were there my wife asked if there was something they had to cover the base of the detachable console between the seats because we asked them to remove the detachable console and took a $115 credit, in leiu of paying for something we weren't really sure we wanted. The sales guy said no, we've never had anyone not want the console before, and they can't take the base out because it would leave a hole in the floor. At which point he demonstrated a few things about the console that people liked, and then handed the console to us and said here cover it with this, I won't tell if you don't. We don't know if we will ever use it, but if we don't it was free and if we do, it was one more thing they did to win us over.


----------



## bhil

Elaine, I don't know what fleet vehicle prices add up to, but in the end with the extras they threw in, discounts they gave us, and incentive programs they had going on, we got over 25% off the sticker price in the window (more than $10,000 off). We were happy with that.


----------



## bhil

One other side note in regards to the Shang book. In between all the car shopping/purchasing and associated running around, involved with it, I took a couple of minutes to write the 15 lines of code to create a simple bot that took every page of the Shang and dumped the HTML directly into one file. I stopped it after 500 pages as the extrapolated size of the resulting file was going to be > 150MB. If I find time I will integrate a simple parser to strip out all of the unnecessary information and just leave the dialog and who said it. If it is going to be a reasonable size, I will post the result once I've created it.


----------



## MLeh

Sean: The secret to maintaining happiness with a purchase is "Once you've signed, you STOP shopping." Because no matter what, you will see, next week, the exact same vehicle for less. It's the law. 

Sorta like buying a new computer and having the faster version on display in the store the day after you picked up yours. (when you go back in to buy the cable that no longer comes with the printer that you had to buy because your new computer doesn't have the proper ports for the old printer ...)


----------



## Carex

bhil said:


> One other side note in regards to the Shang book. In between all the car shopping/purchasing and associated running around, involved with it, I took a couple of minutes to write the 15 lines of code to create a simple bot that took every page of the Shang and dumped the HTML directly into one file. I stopped it after 500 pages as the extrapolated size of the resulting file was going to be > 150MB. If I find time I will integrate a simple parser to strip out all of the unnecessary information and just leave the dialog and who said it. If it is going to be a reasonable size, I will post the result once I've created it.


Geek alert!!!!


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> Another dealer story that I love happened to my dear departed husband. His trucking business was going well and he decided to buy some new trailers. He went to the dealership in Calgary and they eagerly wrote up a quote - with finance charges of course. Bill looked over the deal - which was pretty good since they were depending on the finance charges to make up any shortfall.
> 
> When Bill pulled out his cheque book and wrote a cheque for the amount of the trailers - sans finance charges - the dealership quickly realized that they had made a mistake and tried to backpeddle - but he had the price in writing.
> 
> Bill was pretty nervous when he called his bank and begged them to cover his cheque
> 
> Isn't it funny how many stories we can come up with around cars and other vehicles - surpassed only by computer stories of course.
> 
> Margaret


That is apparently one of the best ways to get a good price for a vehicle from a dealership. Get them to quote a final price thinking you are trading in and financing, then whip out the chequebook and "decide" not to trade in and pay the written offered price.


----------



## Beej

bhil said:


> One other side note in regards to the Shang book. In between all the car shopping/purchasing and associated running around, involved with it, I took a couple of minutes to write the 15 lines of code to create a simple bot that took every page of the Shang and dumped the HTML directly into one file. I stopped it after 500 pages as the extrapolated size of the resulting file was going to be > 150MB. If I find time I will integrate a simple parser to strip out all of the unnecessary information and just leave the dialog and who said it. If it is going to be a reasonable size, I will post the result once I've created it.


Amazing work! Is there a way to keep the pictures? Or, at least, THE picture that shall remain unnamed. Maybe that would go on the cover.


----------



## bhil

Stupid meetings getting in the way of productive work:

A few more minutes with the code stripped out the majority of the unneccesary "stuff" that surrounds the actual conversation in a thread. How much overhead is that? the final file now instead of being over 150MB, should be around 9MB. I am leaving the poster's name as a header, but keeping the content of each post as the preformatted html without hte signatures, so any pictures (except avatars) should still be integrated into the thread as long as it stays a web based book. I might take that page and convert it to pdf, but we will see.


----------



## bhil

Carex said:


> Geek alert!!!!


You better turn off that sensor or it might overload soon.


----------



## winwintoo

Way to go Sean - good job!! Do we need a quick place to host the "book" - I don't use much of my host.

Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Elaine, I am going to have to have a long talk with you in about 2 years or when my car tanks (whichever comes first). 

I'm saving up right now, but I will be buying a car for the first time then.


----------



## RevMatt

Yay for our Mayor! I am back from my involuntary exile. 

Cheers for Sean! Looking forward to seeing the book posted somewhere. I also have space.

Now, my daughter, having refused to nap, passed out in my lap at 5. Which is much too late for a full nap. So I shall have to go awaken here, and spend a few hours with a cranky child before I can get her off for the night. Cheers, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Matt. We missed you.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I took a couple of minutes to write the 15 lines of code to create a simple bot that took every page of the Shang and dumped the HTML directly into one file. I stopped it after 500 pages as the extrapolated size of the resulting file was going to be > 150MB." Have the "bot" delete the post that contains the word "doxie" and that should save you a few kilobytes.


----------



## Beej

I didn't realise that we have now entered the future. Feels familiar.


----------



## Carex

RevMatt said:


> Yay for our Mayor! I am back from my involuntary exile.


Who do we talk about to get that re-instated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Careful, Carex, full moon on the 9th.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Careful, Carex, full moon on the 9th.


Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RevMatt

Bah, Carex  

Well, I have hit on the perfect fitness plan. The beer store is about a 17 minute brisk walk from here. So from now on, I will only buy beer by walking to the store. Since it's a long carry, the easiest thing is to go for a walk with my daughter, as our stroller was clearly designed to hold a 12 of beer in the basket. It fits perfectly, too. So, exercise, family time, and beer! What more could a man want?

Beej, now that we are on page 2008, we can even look Back to the Future.


----------



## Beej

USB grills and coolers. Getting beer, exercise and family time at once. 

This is the future RM. Be afraid, until you get back and enjoy the fruits of your exerfamilylicious activities.


----------



## RevMatt

I'm back, the exhausted daughter has nodded off, and a Steamwhistle is calling my name. TV is still in the shop (11 days and counting, not expecting it back before next week), so it'll be a book or computer games. And not likely the former


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, when my ex-wife suddenly left me and our two children, she took the TV and the stove a few days later. I learned to cook on a hot plate, use a microwave oven, and do all sorts of "routines", Jewish vaudeville-style, to entertain my son. For his 4th birthday, two weeks after my wife left, we bought a 20" Panasonic TV. It is still going strong nearly 16 years later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

And good night to Don, wherever you are. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## winwintoo

Either my hearing aids are acting up again or we're having quite a storm!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Unusual noise of the day here was the Snowbirds. By the time I realised what the noise was and rushed to a window they were long gone. 

With the scent of eau de A-535 Rub on a sore shoulder clearing my sinuses, a good night to you all.


----------



## bhil

Your hearing aid isn't acting up Margaret, there is quite the storm going on out there. Sorry to all the eager people looking forward to the Book of Shang, it won't be out today. We are scrambling to gather everything together before we leave for the lake tomorrow, so I won't have time to see about trying to convert the 9MB HTML version into something smaller for easy web posting. I'll look into it as soon as I get back.

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, one and all. Coffee and tea are ready to start your day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sorry to all the eager people looking forward to the Book of Shang, it won't be out today."

As it is written in "The Book of Shang", "Ye must restrain your requests for patience from The One Who is All Knowing. For He/She is offline just now. Tend unto your flock of sheep and doxies, and gather nuts for the coming winter. For I shall warm thee when you are cold with the warmth from The Burning Bush of Faith, and I shall give you drink when you thirst from The Fountain of Youth. Thus, the Book of Shang shall come when it comes."


----------



## Moscool

G'day from grey London. Looks like summer's over (has been like this all week). Big mistake: I sent my family across the pond but all my friends are on holiday too. So, this time, I'm REALLY running out of excuses to sort out our house, take up sport, etc.

I guess transcendental meditation is my only way out (I draw the line at Sudoku in terms of time wasting  )


----------



## RevMatt

Morning to you all. Off to Montreal today for a friend's wedding tomorrow. It promises to be quite an event. We'll have a bit of time to see the city, too, which will be nice.

Mark, we actually hardly use the TV. My daughter would like her cartoons, but it's not a big thing. It's more the principle of the matter. When I am originally told that I can have an estimate within less than a week, and it looks to actually be more than 2, this is not happy making.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. We are up and packing. Seeing Marc's post made me remember one point I forgot to mention. I have to double check my doxie logic in the bot, but it only counted a little over 2700 posts that had the word doxie in them, making a little more than 1 out of every 8 posts. Seems on the low side to me, but computers never lie . . . except when we tell them to of course.


----------



## MLeh

Matt: are you sure you asked for an 'estimate'?


----------



## RevMatt

Indeed, Elaine, and every time I have talked to them I have reiterated that. Every place in the city said 7-10 days for an estimate, so the initial week wasn't overly surprising. But all of a sudden these guys are making excuses about one of their techs being on vacation, so it took 10 business days to get to our TV, to discover that because it is somewhat unusual, (multi-format) they can't give an estimate 'til they find out what the parts will cost. Which, apparently, is going to take an additional 3 business days, at least. Factor in the long weekend...

Apparently there is not only a shortage of Mac techs in this city, but also of TV techs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, thank you for those figures. I am a bit surprised over the ratio of 1 to 8, but as we say here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, "A day without a doxie is like a day without sunshine." Paix. mon ami.


----------



## bhil

All packed on off to the lake. See you next week!


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all.

Just getting a wee bit of time to see what you hooligans are up to.


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> Just getting a wee bit of time to see what you hooligans are up to.


Innocent your honour. You'll have to wait until after I've finished my morning coffee to see that kind of behaviour


----------



## RevMatt

Have a good time Sean, although you are already gone.

My misbehaving will be tomorrow night, at the wedding reception, I imagine. Although Sin City is notably less interesting once one is married, and even more so once one has a child. Well, the sin parts of it, anyways . Instead, we will be hunting for a certain market, and probably having breakfast at Cora's. (We can do that here, too, but it's better there. Or something.)

Have a good weekend, all. We leave shortly, so I don't expect to post again before then. On the off chance I find internet there, I'll poke my head in.


----------



## Ena

Matt. Enjoyable weekend to you and have a safe trip.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Indeed, Elaine, and every time I have talked to them I have reiterated that. Every place in the city said 7-10 days for an estimate, so the initial week wasn't overly surprising. But all of a sudden these guys are making excuses about one of their techs being on vacation, so it took 10 business days to get to our TV, to discover that because it is somewhat unusual, (multi-format) they can't give an estimate 'til they find out what the parts will cost. Which, apparently, is going to take an additional 3 business days, at least. Factor in the long weekend...
> 
> Apparently there is not only a shortage of Mac techs in this city, but also of TV techs.


Actually, that makes sense - if a part is required, it's going to take a while to source it. It can be very frustrating to chase down non-standard parts.

I'm just surprised that it took them so long to get to it - the disposable society we live in now a days means most people just throw out things and buy new. We used to have three technicians working for us, and had two other fairly busy tech shops in the district , and now we're just down to my husband - the other two places the techs retired, as did our two techs - and he isn't busy at all.

As far as supply and demand - you can make far more money swapping modules on PC's than fixing TVs or monitors, or even Macs ... (the amount of money that manufacturers pay their warranty providers for warranty work usually is less than the actual cost when you factor in overhead costs, which is why the Mac places might be busy swapping out video cards on defective G3 iBooks, but not particularly excited about getting the work.)


----------



## winwintoo

You don't _always_ get what you pay for  

I have been without a radio for a long time. The location and construction of my apartment makes picking up radio stations a pretty much hit and miss - mostly miss - affair.

Well, the other day when I was out shopping, I picked up a dirt-cheap clock radio - more for the clock than the radio. Well lo and behold the thing picks up my favorite station with no problem. The clock is useless because it's not bright enough to be visible in the daytime.

Then I got thinking that I'd like to be able to switch stations sometimes - the cheap one doesn't make it easy. I remembered a pretty fancy/expensive radio that I got as a gift a couple of Christmases ago and for some reason I never used.

Dug it out, found the instructions, spent the past hour setting the silly thing and guess what, none of my favorite stations will play on it - guess that's why I never used it.

So when I go out later today, I'm going to buy a couple more of the cheap variety, tune each one to a favorite station and turn on the one I feel like listening to at the moment.

Why are simple things so hard.

Margaret


----------



## Carex

Well I haven't checked in yet today, but things look normal. I missed coffee though. Too late to clean up! 

I'm off to the big smoke this weekend then on to Edmonton... by car... with a6 year old in the back seat. Thank goodness for DVD players and movies.


----------



## MLeh

Carex: Lots of things to do with a 6 year old on the drive to Edmonton. Tell me which route you're going, and I'll be happy to give you all sorts of ideas. (My daughter's been travelling with me to Alberta since she was 18 months, and there is SO much to see and do, I hate to think of the missed opportunities for just little 15 minute stops. It's a real opportunity to bond and get some good memories.)


----------



## Beej

Long weekend. TGIALW?


----------



## MLeh

Not really going to enjoy the long weekend - it's 'Festival Weekend' here. Town is full of all those rowdy literary types. And those rowdy arts and crafts types.

Lord save us all!

(Thank the Lord for small mercies ... the Coasters Car Club isn't having the Show 'n Shine & Sleepy Hollow Rod run _THIS_ weekend like they normally do. So we'll have all the rowdy car types here next weekend.)


----------



## Carex

MLeh said:


> Carex: Lots of things to do with a 6 year old on the drive to Edmonton. Tell me which route you're going, and I'll be happy to give you all sorts of ideas. (My daughter's been travelling with me to Alberta since she was 18 months, and there is SO much to see and do, I hate to think of the missed opportunities for just little 15 minute stops. It's a real opportunity to bond and get some good memories.)


Thanks MLeh. My daughter is a veteran traveller. We have taken her everywhere since she was about 3 months old. Planes, float planes, trains, ferrys, buses you name it. She is an excellent traveller and proved it once again while we were in Chile for a month in February. 9 hour plane rides and 12 hour bus rides and she and her parents emerged unscathed. 

I will be taking the Yellowhead route. Ferry to Vancouver. Vancouver to Kamloops, Kamloops to Jasper, Jasper to Edmonton. Four easy steps.


----------



## Ena

Looks like there will be more Shangers out than in this weekend.


----------



## Ena

"Wise sayings often fall on barren ground, but a kind word is never thrown away." ~ Sir Arthur Helps 

Long live The Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Long live The Shang!" Amen, Ann.


----------



## MLeh

Carex said:


> I will be taking the Yellowhead route. Ferry to Vancouver. Vancouver to Kamloops, Kamloops to Jasper, Jasper to Edmonton. Four easy steps.


For 'quick' little stops - I'm sure I don't need to tell you about icecream on the ferry, sitting up on the top deck on the lifejacket lockers looking for marine creatures.

It's berry season in the Fraser Valley - a nice stop at one of the many places in and around Abbotsford for 10 or 15 minutes to pick fresh berries to eat on the road.

Hope, for pictures at the Sylvester Stallone 'Rambo' cutouts in downtown. (And if you're hungry, the best food is at the the Home Restaurant in Hope on old Hwy 3)

Coquihalla - there are some wonderful rest stops along the way - you can park and go for a walk along the Coquihalla River. There's a nice one just past the toll booth.

If you don't have accomodations booked already, and can get past Kamloops on your second leg, make it up to SunPeaks Resort (which is on the road to Jasper). Yes, it is 45 minutes off the highway (up the mountain), but is an excellent place to stay during the summer. Horse back riding, canoeing, kayaking. (Book ahead at SunPeaks Resort.)

I'm more familiar with Hwy 1 from Kamloops to Calgary (ie - there is a rest stop just outside of Chase that is the best hidden treasure - a beautiful walk up Chase Creek to a waterfall).

The road to Jasper from Kamloops ... well ... lots of little opportunities to stop, look for wild strawberries. We usually stop for a meal and a wander around in Blue River. But make sure you fill up the car in Kamloops.

Jasper - tons of things to do there, of course. Once you're at Hinton you shouldn't miss Emerson Lake and the Hoodoos. The drive from Hinton to Edmonton is the worst part of the journey, and quite frankly I can't think of much to do except perhaps stop at Wabamum Lake. Boring ... You will use your DVD player for this bit of the drive.

(Of course, stop at all the roadside signs with the historical interest stuff on them.)

Planning to drive home the same way? Jasper is certainly the shortest route, but if you have time you might want to do something that incorporates the Icefields Parkway with stops at the Columbia Icefields, Peyto Lake & Bow Lake (at the very least). 

But it sounds like you're seasoned travellers, so I don't have to tell you to just go slowly and enjoy the journey. (after all, life IS the journey, not the destination).


----------



## Sonal

This is so not my week.

My laptop fried Monday--this has been replaced.

I was in a fender bender today. No one was hurt, and it doesn't look like *too* much damage, so we'll see.

Do we still have my special blend available? I could use some soothing tea.


----------



## Ena

Not an everyday occurrence to have my ehMac citizenship status change


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Ann. Still, regardless of the status, you are always dear to us all here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Big dog show tomorrow. Rosie, the winner of the Best Puppy in Show at the last dog show here in St.John's is going up against Casey, her brother and the newest and youngest Canadian Championship Doxie in Atlantic Canada since his dad did this back in 2001. 

Then, over Labor Day, these two go head to head with Figgy Duff, the pick of the litter and their brother, who is in his first dog show. Harbor Grace....Labor Day.....The Rumble on the Rock.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished grading online, so it is time to say good night. I am exhausted. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don, wherever you may be tonight. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

Quiet this morning, so I'll put on a pot of coffee and some tea. Since I don't want to make any excess food and waste what we don't eat, It will be a cook your own breakfast this morning. Bacon, eggs, hash browns, toast, peameal bacon, and french toast.

Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning MP. Thanks for the coffee. I have been up since 5AM, but was busy grading until about 9AM.


----------



## Cameo

Well, I took a vacation day yesterday and enjoyed that. Dropped my car off at work first - my boss replaced my rear brakes for me - and went to Toronto on an errand. There is a nice little restuarant on the waterfront called the Boathouse Grill that we enjoy.

Looks like I am on the hunt for a new job once more. My boss is resigning and I believe that the owner will either let me go as the other girl has returned from leave (although she would like me to stay leaving her with less hours per week) I know there isn't enough work for two come September) or he will close the place down for certain reasons that take too long to discuss. I think I will probably find out on Tuesday for sure.

Hope everyone has a great long weekend - weather sounds like it will cooperate and it should be a good one.


----------



## Ena

Ta for the coffee MP. Always a welcome thing after dozing for a couple of extra hours after letting the dog out earlier. 

Cameo. Good luck with your job situation. Keeping everything crossed for you for whatever happens. 


Approximately 40,000 people will crowd the Inner Harbour on Sunday to hear a mixture of pops and classics played by the Victoria Symphony. It's quite a spectacle with the orchestra on a barge opposite the Empress Hotel. I get to hear it from the comfort of home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sorry to hear of you job situation. Still, I have a good feeling that this shall work out in your favor, when a new, exciting and financially rewarding position comes your way sometime in early Oct. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the show must go on, even in the rain. The outdoor dog show went ahead even in the rain. In the two shows this morning, Casey finished first in the Hound group and second in the Hound group, as well as Best Puppy of the Hound group. Rosie finished second each time. She is not a "mudder". Later this afternoon, Casey will go for Best in Show and Best Puppy in Show. Should he win Best in Show, he would be the youngest hound to do this in Canada this century. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

It seems that tropical storm Chris has made it's way to the prairies. Blowing like crazy here.

I can hear the Buffalo Days parade going on across the park - I feel for those poor kids out there.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, not too many tropical storms even reach St.John's and we are right on the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, not too many tropical storms even reach St.John's and we are right on the Atlantic Ocean.


Dr. G you're in good company for making fun of my "tropical storm" theory of weather prediction.

I've been informally keeping track and every time there is a storm in the Atlantic big enough to be worthy of a name, we can expect huge winds here a week or so later (depends how big and how fast the Atlantic storm was moving). The winds last for a day or so and then it gets really calm for a day and then the wind starts blowing in the opposite direction.

Get it? Wind, eye, wind.

Give Casey a hug from me. Congrats on his wins today.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Moscool

Dr G: this family performance is most impressive! On the other hand I wouldn't want to be the judge crossing one of the Doxies... :yikes:

Sonal: the only way is up! Good luck with next week  

Cameo: I'd second Dr G.: things have a habit of sorting themselves out. Your signature made me reflect - most of us have a tendency to adopt a begging position when we look for a job - and there are plenty of good reasons to do that. Freedom is the attitude to walk away from a possible job even if you need the money. This creates an inner glow that attracts others (highly scientific as you can see...) I can't tell you the sense of freedom derived from running my own business after 15 years of employment. OK it cost me two years of low pay and I am always a quarter away from closing down, but I now know that I can survive in all economic situations, and that is priceless.

'nough Readers' Digest philosophy! G'night all! :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, we are preparing for more tropical storms here in NL due to a warmer North Atlantic. Of course, we get hurricane force winds in the wintertime. When there is snow with these winds, even only 25cm, the drifts are over 3 meters high against a house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, thanks for the kudos for Casey. After tomorrow's show, we are putting his out to pasture and focusing upon Rosie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, actually the judges are fearless. Once our first doxie, Rootie, gave the judge a low growl in his first show to see if he had two of what makes a male a male. She backed away and said, "Control your dog". A second warning disqualifies the dog. None of our dogs has done anything like that since. Of course, Casey, when he was at a show in Fredericton, NB, wanted to lick the judge's face.


----------



## Carex

Just a quick hello. Take care Shang Gang while I venture to Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Carex. Give my regards to Calgary. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Ena

Marc. Have you seen the movie "Best in Show" ? 
I watched it fairly recently and enjoyed it. Good light entertainment. Probably lots of inaccuracies


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we were just talking about that show at the dog show this afternoon. It is amazing at how accurate this movie is for the bigger shows. There are a few people like this in the St.John's Kennel Club, but competition is not very cut-throat here as it is on the mainland. Casey lost out for Best Puppy in Show to a Golden Retriever puppy who was brought here from Oakville, ON. Still, people told us that Casey should have won. Still, it's only a show.


----------



## MaxPower

Good night all. I will turn off the coffee pot and scrub the dirty dishes for breakfast in the morning.

Tomorrow I think I will try to get some fresh eggs from the chickens running around the yard outside of the cafe. Nothing beats farm fresh eggs.

Omelets any one?


----------



## MaxPower

I was cutting the grass today and my oldest wanted to help his daddy.

So as I was pushing the mower, he was walking beside me with his toy lawn mower cutting the lawn.

One of the most adorable sights I've seen in a ling time.


----------



## MaxPower

OK. Last one out. First one in.

I guess most are away for the long weekend.

For those who are in, the coffee is on and it will be a serve yourself breakfast again today.

Later at Big Willy's BBQ the ribs are already slow cooking and smoking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning MP. What is this long weekend everyone is speaking of here? What holiday is Monday?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G., today is a civic holiday in many provinces, but not all--first Monday of August.

From wikipedia, "Alberta, British Columbia, Manitoba, New Brunswick, Ontario, and Saskatchewan have civic holidays on the first Monday in August. In British Columbia it is called B.C. Day, similar in New Brunswick with New Brunswick Day, while in Ontario it is generally referred to as Civic Holiday but is named differently in some cities. In Toronto it is Simcoe Day while in Ottawa it is Colonel By Day, for instance."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holidays_in_Canada

Technically, in Toronto it's been named Simcoe Day (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simcoe_Day) but not many people know that.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all.

Here is Saskatchewan it's called "Saskatchewan Day".

The holiday idea in Regina started because employers (out of the goodness of their hearts) traditionally gave employees 1/2 day off to go to the fair which usually ran over the last few days of July and the first few days of August, so when they decided to make it a whole day, the first Monday in August seemed like a good bet.

But the fair (Buffalo Days) are not their own master and must put on the show when the midway provider is available and in the case of Regina, this year, it started on Wednesday and ends today. 

Tomorrow is the holiday. No football game. No event in the park, nothing.

But, since every day is a "holiday" for me, what do I care.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for this info. I never heard of the holiday, but now I know why banks and the stock market are closed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to another dog show with Casey and Rosie in an hour or so. The Rumble on The Rock continues with these two Standard Wirehaired Doxies going up against each other for best of breed. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

A sibling battle?


----------



## Cameo

Well - I guess things look better. Thanks Moscool ....I forgot to think about my own favourite quotes. I also have to remember, as my partner points out - to take control of situations myself and not let others dictate my future to me. So, I will try not to worry about something that hasn't actualy even happened yet (but I do believe that it will) and will look for something else with a more determined, positive attitude. So thanks for listening to me moan again I will try to remain positive and light hearted............I did a fine job all last week and for the previous month as things have been up in the air for that long.


----------



## winwintoo

My favorite job-related quote came from a woman at work. She was going into her 45 year of working for the telco - she started when she was about 12 I think  

There was a period of turmoil and many younger people were upset and worried. Her response, *"just remember that you were looking for a job when you found this one."*

Took a minute to sink in, but there's a lot of truth in it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Hi, all. Just poking my head in to say hi. I'm back. Now off to eat supper and crash. Highly tired.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A sibling battle?" Yes, Carex, it was a bitter battle between brother and sister. The first time they went head to head, Rosie beat Casey and won Best Puppy in Show. Since then, with intensive Zen training and a macro-biotic diet, Casey has come on strong, being one of the youngest Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds to get his Candian Kennel Club championship points. Today, little Rosie was no match for her older (by four hours) brother. Casey finished first and second in the Hound group, and came in second in Best in Show and Best Puppy in Show. He was the sentimental favorite against an Akita from Ontario and a Golden Lab from Quebec. Being born and raised in St.John's, and being handled by my wife, not a paid professional handler, he held his own against some tough competition. But, it was not to be today.

Still, we had a grand old time outdoors in the sunshine and 23C temps. The ocean breezes kept everyone from getting too warm.


----------



## Ena

Marc. Better luck next time with the doxies. Casey still managed to place so that has to be something to be proud of.

My old dog had her blood tested today so it's always a bit of worry waiting for the call from the vet to let me know whether or not her liver is OK. All is well.

Blackberry season starting here. Had a few tonight still warm from the sun. Even better is that they are free.


----------



## overkill

For my 1000th post on ehMac, I thought I would make my introduction into The Shangrila and say hello to everyone. I have really enjoyed this forum a lot. By far the best one I have been a part of and hope to continue to contribute to the discussions that take place. Rise and shine all, drinks are on me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny morning here in St.John's. 16C at 8AM going up to 25C. A great day for the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Ann. Good luck with your dog. The father of the puppies, Rootie, who was our first doxies, and who is only 6 years old, has severe heart problems. Thus, I share your anxieties. Good luck to both our dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Overkill, and welcome to our virtual family. Come over to the Cafe Chez Marc for some of the best tea and/or coffee in all of ehMacLand. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Overkill, and a belated kudos, Ann, on posting #1000.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Greetings, Overkill, and welcome to our virtual family. Come over to the Cafe Chez Marc for some of the best tea and/or coffee in all of ehMacLand. Paix, mon ami.


Thank you Dr. G, I know I will enjoy my stay in The Shangrila  Coffee smells good this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, it is coffee from environmentally-friendly family farms, from coffee beans picked by workers (NOT children) who are paid a good wage for their labor. Try our Sunday brunch as well. Careful not to step on the doxies. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, what exactly is a "QA Manager"?


----------



## overkill

Quality Assurance Manager. I am responsible for the Technology QA team in ensuring that our applications and products are released with no bugs and that they meet our development requirements.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for this info, Overkill. I saw this on your profile and never thought of Quality Assurance. Merci.


----------



## overkill

Quite welcome and thanks for the coffee this morning Dr. G.


----------



## Beej

It feels good to not go to work on a Monday.

I thought you'd like this one G:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20060806.wr-rogers07/BNStory/Business/home

............
It could be the most costly piece of punctuation in Canada.

A grammatical blunder may force Rogers Communications Inc. to pay an extra $2.13-million to use utility poles in the Maritimes after the placement of a comma in a contract permitted the deal's cancellation.
............


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Welcome to our family overkill, you will find no other place quite like the Shang.


----------



## Cameo

My kitten has decided she is the defender of the house - no paper towel roll shall win - she shall beat the bedoobers out of it before it attacks! beejacon


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

Nice to see you here overkill.

And nice to see you back Cameo. BTW, when does the photography club start up again?


----------



## Moscool

overkill said:


> Rise and shine all, drinks are on me.


That's my man! :love2:


----------



## Moscool

OK boys & girls, I haven't supplied you with mindless drivel about Shang Music for a long while...

Today we shall select some 'a capella' music, for many of you will have gone out late last night in a expectation of a quiet Monday morning. So no heavy drumming or distorted guitars for breakfast...

Hmm, yep, got it: Pow Wow is a French group that has somehow managed to release three albums. They're so obscure that I can't even rember how I heard about them in the first place. Most songs will put you in a very good mood. For our Anglophone-only friends, here is their version of King Louis' request for fire... If you don't want to download the whole thing and simply get a taster, here it is (requires the Real Media plugin).


----------



## RevMatt

G'day all. Welcome, Overkill. Glad to have you here. I am now caught up on the Shang in my absence, and it appears to have been the weekend for being away. I had forgotten all about the holiday, as I am on vacation and my wife is working, but it is, of course, a long weekend. The reality of the weekend here in Ontario, Marc, is that since it is for no particular reason, most businesses other than government and banks ignore it. That is happening more and more on Canada Day and the like, too, but it has been the case on the August holiday for ages. The August Long Weekend doesn't even have a proper name. (Colonel By Day? Who the heck has ever heard of that?) In Toronto, the real celebration is Caribana.

Elaine - drive that road much?  The delay in getting the TV part priced seemed fair enough to me, although it wasn't that they were having trouble finding it, just having slow communications. It's the delay in getting back to me and getting started that is frustrating.

Cares, hope the trip goes well. We travelled a LOT when I was a kid, and all of it by car. And no DVD players, either. Man, how I wish there had been...

Cameo - As I recall, you got on very well with your (now ex) boss, right? Any chance of a) him putting in a word for you as his replacement, or b) him taking you with him to his new place of employment? My brother works in restaurant management, and I know that that has been one of his secrets. He arrives at the new place with a core team he knows he can work with, and if someone worthy doesn't want to move, he'll recommend them for promotion. His reputation now precedes him in the restaurant world.

Anywho, a day with my daughter today, although we are both tired and cranky from the weekend. Me most of all  Give my warm congratulations to the doxies, and to your wife, Marc.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. In the office today - will get a couple of proposals written up, work on a price quote for a tender that's closing Friday, do government paperwork, etc.

Fun song, Moscool. Just what I needed. Thanks.


----------



## overkill

Thanks for all the warm welcomes to The Shang


----------



## MLeh

Ooops - welcome, overkill.


----------



## Cameo

Matt - he has told me that if he can take me with him he will. He gave his notice on Friday - I have known for a week - I was the only one he told. I haven't been given my notice yet - but I believe that I will be and likely tomorrow. I don't want his old job as I do not really want to work directly for the owner - I have discovered this past year he doesn't really treat people very well and I refuse to be yelled at or to have someone make subtle digs that he figures I am too stupid to understand.
Surprise! Cause I'm not. 

I made things clear with the reps that I would not tolerate being yelled at and they respect that, we get along well as we all know where we stand.


The photography club starts on Sept 11th, 7:30 - New Dawn School in Kitchener.
Every 2nd and 4th Monday of the month. Digital, prints and slides.
If you want any further information then don't hesitate to pm me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Matt. I just took pictures. Deborah and the doxies did the rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, interesting situation for the want of a ",".


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, just wait until your initiation when you start to read the ENTIRE Shang thread from my first posting. If that does not kill you the read shall. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

I best get started then  How many pages do you think a print out would be?


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, it was tried on a brand new laser printer by HP, and it caused this start-of-the-art printer to burn out before it got to the end.......and that was back in April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just in Case -- There seems to be some upgrades coming to the ehMac website. Just in case what happened to the Monster Thread (all 53 pages of it) happens to The Shang thread, it has been great knowing all of you here in our home away from home. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Oh boy. I guess I am off to Kinkos for a print out. Start the job, walk over to the local pub for some Guinness and back for pick up the paper.


----------



## SINC

Hi all, I'm back from the wilds of the Big Valley Jamboree and just dropped in to catch up on the pages I have missed, My you have been a busy bunch.

Have a huge job to clean up the MH this afternoon so will cut this short and get going.

More later with pictures if they turn out. Haven't downloaded them yet.

Have a great trip Carex. Got time for a beer when in Edmonton?

Sonal, what type of computer did you settle on?

Overkill, welcome aboard and good luck with your reading.

Got my fingers crossed for you Jeanne.

Some great tips for Carex there Elaine.

Warren, good job on opening and closing The Shang in my absence.

Marc, good job on defending me, thanks.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, Kinkos has a "Do NOT Print" warrent out for The Shang thread in every proviince other than PEI.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don. You need no defending.............but as the old saying goes in doxie circles, "Death before Dishonor". Paix, mon frere.


----------



## RevMatt

Welcome home, Don. Overkill, bhil (Sean) has recently captured the Shang into one big file, so it will be readable offline and more easily. This also means, Marc, that if something does go belly up today, everything up to when Sean left for his camping trip on Friday is saved, and we would only lose this weekend's epistles.


----------



## overkill

Dr. G, then that gives me a great reason to finally get out to PEI  I do plan to get an East Coast trip together for next summer. I have not had the chance to get out that way. As beautiful as photos may be, nothing beats the real thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, you have to order ahead so that then can bring in enough paper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, that is a good thing to know. I always wonder what shall be our fate as we continue to grow.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, I can see it now:

The Shang, Volume 1, posts #1-#20,000
The Shang, Volume 2, posts #20,001-#40,000
The Shang, Volume 2, posts #40,001-#60,000
etc.

Then of course, is the abridged version, in which every post mentioning doxies is stripped out. That one is available as a pocket edition.


----------



## overkill

So they make The Shang in a "Choose your own adventure" format?


----------



## Sonal

Welcome back, Don.

I ended up buying the iBook. The cheaper option turned out to be the wiser option, since last Friday I was in a minor car accident, so I have a deductible to pay, extra insurance costs to anticipate, etc.

This has been a bad year for my car.


----------



## Sonal

Oh, and before I forget, welcome overkill.


----------



## RevMatt

Oh, Max has delayed the update until Wednesday, maybe later. So we are OK for now, and Sean should be back to update his dump file  Apparently people are all excited about this WWDC thing, whatever that stands for. (Seriously, I know what it is, but I have no idea what the acronym stands for. To Google!)


----------



## overkill

Thank you Sonal, glad to be here


----------



## Dr.G.

"Then of course, is the abridged version, in which every post mentioning doxies is stripped out. That one is available as a pocket edition." Good one, Sonal. Now I see why the doxies love you so much. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, there was actually someone, Jason Jinglestars, who tried to read the Shang thread backwards. So, each morning he would start at the last posting and work his way backwards to #1. Of course, that was last summer, and from what I have heard, he is still at it.......day after day....posting after posting........never quite catching up to the starting points. As Browing once wrote, "Ah but a man's reach should exceed his grasp, or what's a heaven for?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, WWDC = World Wide Doxie Convention. It is held each year in California, and all of the doxie-owning Mac users flock there to see the new doxies and the new Apple products. Woz owns three mini-doxies, so he started it years ago in his garage. Legend has it that his father's mini-doxie, Moxie, bit into an apple. Thus, the logo for the Apple computer was born. They were thinking of calling them the Moxintosh computer, or Moxies for short, but this changed their thinking.


----------



## Cameo

I guess it has probably been a year since I read the Shang in it's entirety. Enjoyable read and many many laughs. Problem being that everyone is still posting while you are trying to catch up. It can still be done I am sure.


----------



## Ena

Marc. I'd venture to say that Apple computer owners have moxie 

Overkill. Hope that you like it here.

Beej. Thanks so much for the Lynn Truss type chuckle this morning. Still scratching my head at how that could have got past the people who would have vetted the contract.


----------



## RevMatt

Thanks for the clarification, Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, it is a task to read it all now.

How is your job search going these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, yes, Apple owners have moxie and chutzpah in a world of Windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, next to the annual Doxie Dog Pagent held in Wisconsin each year, the WWDC is the next largest show of dachshund in North America. I asked my wife why Wisconsin, and she replied "Because it's the Badger State". Logical.


----------



## overkill

To read The Shang in its entirety, is to the equivalence of discovering the meaning of life. A quest one and all should take! Enlightenment awaits those who fulfill the journey.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Enlightenment awaits those who fulfill the journey." Overkill, understanding this reality, is 1/3 of the journey. Reading the entire Shang thread is the second third of the triangle. Understanding the Way of the Doxie is the final side of this Triangle of Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Well put Dr. G. I agree with your philosophy there


----------



## Dr.G.

The Way of the Doxie is for those seeking a sense of understanding in an incomprehensible world, tranquility and serenity in a world filled with war and hate, and a sense of equilibrium in a world out of balance. It is not an easy path to follow, but this Way leads to Enlightenment and a sense of self. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don, and welcome once again, Overkill, to our virtual family here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Sean,

Any chance of getting the Shang book up and running by tomorrow??

I am traveling to Kansas on Wednesday and I could use some reading while on the plane. This would make me the first to read the Shang in it's entirety.


----------



## Cameo

Niight Marc. 3 resumes off - we'll see how it goes.

night all


----------



## overkill

Watching the end of the Keynote and off to bed. Good night everyone. I enjoyed my first day in The Shangrila


----------



## overkill

As quick as I say good night, I say good morning to all. Looks to be a beautiful day of sunshine and comfortable temperatures. Since I was the first one up, coffee and has been made. Help yourselves  If anyone has any special requests, please let me know for next time. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Overkill. You are becoming a true regular here in The Shang. Even the doxies like you.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I hear that Sony is in the works with putting out a 5 DVD set of the Collected Works of The Shang. Imagine if they put on sound or video, or even jpeg instead of just text???? I think that this might be a determining factor as to Blu-ray of HD as being the replacement to today's DVD -- which one provides the best Shang experience? We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all 

If I could put in a request for tea overkill, that would be wonderful. Fraid I don't do coffee. I brought in some fresh muffins and fruit so help yourself. Your coffee does smell good though.

This is going to be an interesting week.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

Jeanne, the one thing I learned in my job search was that you are responsible for your successes and failures.

That's why I chose to open my own company.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Boy was I beat after 5 days of the Big Valley Jamboree.

I had intended to clean the MH yesterday afternoon, but felt a bit tired so when the wife left for work at 2:30 p.m., I stretched out on the couch for a nap. I awoke at 6:30 p.m., had a bite to eat and lay back to watch the end of the supper news hour, but fell asleep before it ended at 7:00 p.m.. I woke up this morning at 5:30 a.m., never having left the couch or waking up.

Guess I needed the sleep. Now for a cup of that coffee and get a column written this morning.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning everyone. Off to get the hole that magically appeared in the exhaust over the weekend fixed. The spanking new windshield that went in last week look great, however. Cars are freaking expensive...


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Coffee is good on a 12 C morning.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone. Back in the office and ready to procrastinate!


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Just received my birthday presents from my husband - a jug of Crown Royal, a bottle of dry sherry, and (best of all) a stainless steel hip flask for when I'm on the road. 

(I'm not an alcoholic, but I do like one glass of whisky in the evening, and sometimes the only option when on the road is to go into some smoky bar and pay an outrageous amount of money. So this is very happy-making. I can hardly wait until the next time I clear security at the airport ... )


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Morning all. Just received my birthday presents from my husband - a jug of Crown Royal, a bottle of dry sherry, and (best of all) a stainless steel hip flask for when I'm on the road.
> 
> (I'm not an alcoholic, but I do like one glass of whisky in the evening, and sometimes the only option when on the road is to go into some smoky bar and pay an outrageous amount of money. So this is very happy-making. I can hardly wait until the next time I clear security at the airport ... )


Same brand my wife prefers Elaine. Good choice.

That stainless steel hip flask is likely to get a lot of attention in a carry on!


----------



## RevMatt

I have a flask like that! Very useful.

Hope all is well with all of you. Moods are down around here at all of the various unexpected expenses. But, oh well. We knew our lesser debt level status wasn't going to last forever. Maybe my wife's current job in the making will come through...


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> I have a flask like that! Very useful.
> 
> 
> Maybe my wife's current job in the making will come through...


Flask = Fun

Bet her next job is much better given the posts about the trials of the last one.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Same brand my wife prefers Elaine. Good choice.
> 
> That stainless steel hip flask is likely to get a lot of attention in a carry on!


It's our 'house whisky' Don. Buy it by the jug. Sad to really contemplate how much we go through with just 'one glass an evening' each. 

And that's why I said I could hardly wait for the next time I go through security. You should see what happened with my brass business card holder (it doesn't fly anymore). (but they HAVE removed the lethal 1" long nail file on my nail clippers. Could really hijack an airplane with one of those ...)


----------



## MLeh

and, to go with the whisky, sherry, & hip flask ... in some sort of strange 'don't drink and _drive_ (but it's okay to bike?)' confluence ... I've got a bike too. It's a Schwinn 5 Star Cruiser (on sale at Canucktire for $125 - it's on their website). I've needed one since my old bike got stolen from our carport a few years ago. 

Built for comfort, not for speed (just like me). 6 speed, chrome fenders, big cushy comfortable seat, fat tires (just like me!). It's perfect.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Built for comfort, not for speed (just like me). 6 speed, chrome fenders, big cushy comfortable seat, fat tires (just like me!). It's perfect.


Man oh man, what I could do with that line Elaine . . . but I won't go there. After all, this IS The Shang!


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Man oh man, what I could do with that line Elaine . . . but I won't go there. After all, this IS The Shang!


Warped minds think alike Sinc. Of course, I had the decency not to say anything until your post. Must be a generational thing regarding manners. Those durned younguns are too polite.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Warped minds think alike Sinc. Of course, I had the decency not to say anything until your post. Must be a generational thing regarding manners. Those durned younguns are too polite.


It's NOT generational Beej, it's EXPERIENCE and I've got you in spades on that one. (Especially since I haven't been "spaded".) Yet!


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> It's NOT generational Beej, it's EXPERIENCE and I've got you in spades on that one. (Especially since I haven't been "spaded".) Yet!


Yep, those old uns' just don't have the same respect for manners that we have now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Where is lotus now that we need her??? She was Miss Manners and we loved her for her sense of respect.


----------



## Ena

Why am I seeing this picture in my head of men of a certain age with weather-beaten faces sitting on empty oil drums around a pot-bellied stove in the small town's only garage?


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Why am I seeing this picture in my head of men of a certain age with weather-beaten faces sitting on empty oil drums around a pot-bellied stove in the small town's only garage?


How do YOU know how the inside of my garage looks?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say goodnight to one and all. Tomorrow is another day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Tell Jeanne not to lose hope or faith in The Way of the Doxie. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Wow, spend a whole day away from The Shang, and its like you have missed an entire lifetime. Lesson of the day, keep up with your Shang reading. Knowledge is key! Maybe some crepes for anyone tomorrow morning?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> How do YOU know how the inside of my garage looks?


I have special powers. Be afraid, very afraid


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> I have special powers. Be afraid, very afraid


Ah, now you're just teasin', aren't you?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Ah, now you're just teasin', aren't you?


Alas, yes. Lose it after one's child and their little friends get old enough realise it isn't true and won't work anymore to keep them in line.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Today's breakfest menu includes some blueberry and strawberry crepes. Coffee and tea is ready, please help yourselves. Looks to be a beautiful day weather wise here, and can only hope that is the same for everyone else also. Dig in!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Overkill. You are becoming quite the chef around the Cafe Chez Marc. Luckily, we do "open source" in the kitchen, so anyone may make up their favorite treats. Even the doxies like you. So, you have become a valued member of The Shang family.


----------



## overkill

Thank you Dr. G. I will try and keep up on the menu selections for everyone in Shangrila. I do like to cook a lot, so why not share with all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, yes, crepes would be nice tomorrow morning. 
Yes, miss a day, and it is like a lifetime. Come back after a year away, and you are treated as if you were only gone a day. We are family here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and ok.

Been up for the past hour doing the final edit on my columns and it is now safely gone via e-mail, another week complete.

Crepes eh? Pretty fancy there ok.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Taking the car in for it's exhaust system work. Meh, I'm not going to whine this morning.

Hope you all are having good days. I hope to get my ample article together for the good mayor's contest today


----------



## overkill

RevMatt, I am not looking forward to taking my car in for general maintenance on Friday either. It's almost like going to the doctors and having them say that there is something wrong with you...worst part is that you have to pay to repair your car, but health care takes care of us!


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Meh, I'm not going to whine this morning.


The very act of saying you're not going to whine can be construed as whining, you know. 

Morning everyone. Left over Blueberry birthday pie is on the counter for anyone who would like some. The power was off for a few hours in the early morning so the icecream is a little bit soft.


----------



## RevMatt

Indeed, Overkill. I heartily wish I could get rid of the car altogether. It is much cheaper to just rent one for weekends, and use taxis for when you have too much to carry on the bus. Sadly, I am required by my job to own one. Not to mention the fact that my office has no transit options. Still, I am glad to be in the city now so that we can avoid having to have TWO cars.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> The very act of saying you're not going to whine can be construed as whining, you know.


 not compared to what I deleted 



MLeh said:


> Morning everyone. Left over Blueberry birthday pie is on the counter for anyone who would like some. The power was off for a few hours in the early morning so the icecream is a little bit soft.


Happy post-birthday! Nothing gets a day off better than leftover pie. And here in the Shang, I can enjoy it! Shang pie is calorie free, after all


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Indeed, Overkill. I heartily wish I could get rid of the car altogether. It is much cheaper to just rent one for weekends, and use taxis for when you have too much to carry on the bus. Sadly, I am required by my job to own one. Not to mention the fact that my office has no transit options. Still, I am glad to be in the city now so that we can avoid having to have TWO cars.


One of my sons recently built himself the "ultimate" bicycle - he won't say what it cost him, but I suspect he could have had a very good used car for the price.

When I asked him why he didn't use the money to buy a car, he gave me that "are you stoopid" look that's a holdover from his childhood and replied, "but then I'd *have a car*" - parking, gasolene, repairs, license, insurance - it never ends.

His bike on the other hand has almost zero ongoing expense. His insurance is to not wash it - looks like a P•C and people leave it alone.

I'm thinking seriously of ditching my car and taking the bus. Huge expense.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

When we were in Canadian Tire picking out my $125 bicycle I was severely tempted by the $900 'electric bike' they had. I'm pretty sure it was the same thing as what we used to call a 'moped'? All electric though - plug it in. If we had decent bike lanes I'd use it for popping into town instead of taking the car. 

(search Product# 71-1510-0 in their Catalogue @ Canadiantire.ca - apparently copying the link doesn't work.)


----------



## Beej

I think I just got the shakes while ehmac was gone.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> When we were in Canadian Tire picking out my $125 bicycle I was severely tempted by the $900 'electric bike' they had. I'm pretty sure it was the same thing as what we used to call a 'moped'? All electric though - plug it in. If we had decent bike lanes I'd use it for popping into town instead of taking the car.
> 
> (search Product# 71-1510-0 in their Catalogue @ Canadiantire.ca - apparently copying the link doesn't work.)


There was actually a thread on such things recently, Elaine, and once you, too, are over the shakes from our down time, you can hunt it down. They are nothign like a moped, in fact. They are power assisted, rather than powered, so there is still lots of exercise for the cyclist. It is just that going up steep hills is a lot easier. Basically, it allows you to pedal at a constant speed regardless of terrain. Arguably, a more balanced exercise.


----------



## MLeh

ehMac was down?

Sorry - I don't go into shakes over things like that


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, you were not here when the Monster Thread was lost forever. Still, as the Phoenix, The Shang rose from its ashes.


----------



## Dr.G.

From The Way of the Doxie" -- "When you find yourself in a hole, and can't get out, the first thing to do is quit digging."


----------



## SINC

Heads up folks, 'cause I'm only gonna share this recipe once, and because it is the Shang, there are no calories. It is however a favourite around the campfire when on the road:

PINEAPPLE/CHERRY DUMP CAKE
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Dump cakes are terrific projects for the first time Dutch oven chef. This one is a real crowd pleaser.

Yield: About 10 Servings

1 20-ounce can crushed pineapple, undrained
1 21-ounce can cherry piefilling
1 18-ounce package plain yellow cake mix
12 Tablespoons butter, melted (1½ sticks)
½ cup grated or shredded coconut
1 cup chopped pecans

Spoon the crushed pineapple over the bottom of a 12” Dutch oven. Distribute the cherry pie filling evenly over the pineapple layer.

Spread the dry cake mix over the fruit layers (make sure it reaches all the edges of the Dutch oven). Drizzle the melted butter over the whole thing. Sprinkle with the pecans and then the coconut.

Cook in a Dutch oven at about 350 degrees for about 1 hour.

Remember, I take no responsibility for the outcome, although you may just want to take a little credit from your guests.


----------



## RevMatt

Sounds interesting, Don 

Just poking my head in for a break from the ongoing argument with my daughter about whether today is her birthday or not. It is the 14th, with party number one being this Saturday. But, being 3 (almost), her sense of time is somewhat fluid. So it is her birthday today if she declares it to be, as far as she is concened. Needless to say, she is mostly excited about the presents. With 3 birthday parties (english speaking family and friends, daycare, russian friends) she should feel she has enough presents, at least.

In the meantime, she is increasingly impatient, and my wife is at work, so there is no one here to fight the good fight but me.

By the way, has anyone noticed any changes to the board since the shut down?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Heads up folks, 'cause I'm only gonna share this recipe once, and because it is the Shang, there are no calories. It is however a favourite around the campfire when on the road:


I gained 15 pounds just reading that  

Sounds good, I'll add it to my collection,

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Fessing up here. On the way through town this afternoon I shouted at man behind the wheel of a Lexus after he jumped a stop sign right in front of me. Was pretty foul language. He just laughed! Dunno what came over me. Not like me at all. Usually swear in Gaelic


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Not like me at all. Usually swear in Gaelic


Good thing you didn't Ann, he would not have understood and laughed if you had! Likely seemed humourous to him that a proper lady used that kind of language.


----------



## MLeh

Don: we used to make that cake when I was at college. (somewhat different ingredients because we were poor college students, but same general idea.) 

Did I ever mention I went to college in Camrose? My roommate and I would head out to Dried Meat Lake with a couple of steaks (her home was a cattle ranch so we got meat whenever she went home for 'supplies'), the rack from the dorm's oven, and the dutch oven. Build a fire, cook the steaks, and then dessert. Oh ... and copious quantities of um ... other liquid refreshment. Good Lutheran college girls, we were ...

Anyway, brought back some great memories, so thanks for that!

And Matt, I know it's your daughter's birthday on Monday - she had the good fortune to be born on my anniversary. I remember the storm & power outage too!


----------



## Dr.G.

"By the way, has anyone noticed any changes to the board since the shut down?" I am only allowed 5 postings per day and only one mention of the word doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Tell Jeanne that this puts me over my limit, but that she needs to keep in mind The Way of the Doxie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Yup, our little blackout baby. I'll never forget that part of it. And since Julie wasn't paying overly much attention at the time, I'm the ONLY one who will remember it


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don: we used to make that cake when I was at college. (somewhat different ingredients because we were poor college students, but same general idea.)
> 
> Did I ever mention I went to college in Camrose? My roommate and I would head out to Dried Meat Lake with a couple of steaks (her home was a cattle ranch so we got meat whenever she went home for 'supplies'), the rack from the dorm's oven, and the dutch oven. Build a fire, cook the steaks, and then dessert. Oh ... and copious quantities of um ... other liquid refreshment. Good Lutheran college girls, we were ...
> 
> Anyway, brought back some great memories, so thanks for that!



Aha, I knew there was something about you Elaine.

Camrose eh?

No wonder I like your style.


----------



## SINC

Time to call it a day. Night all.


----------



## overkill

Good night all. Just came back from seeing Talladega Night and its one of the funniest movies that I have seen in a long time 

Coffee and tea will be served up fresh in the morning, whether I am here or not. Also the chocolate banana cake donuts from Timmy's has made me think of making a nice chocolate chip banana bread for all. Help yourselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I see our little overkill elves have been in again. I wonder how they get past the sleeping doxies? Whatever, up and at 'em, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## RevMatt

MOrning, all. Bad night around here. The wee one had a nightmare (about snakes - we went to a pet store yesterday(insert snakes on a plane joke here)) so no one slept well.

Enjoy your days.


----------



## Beej

Morning all. The weekend is getting closer.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Off to the country to do a couple of quotes in Onaway and Spring Lake today.


----------



## SINC

If I recall correctly, Marc has an interest in all types of cloud formations and was able to name the type I last posted here.

I stumbled across some very unusual formations on the web and though he might enjoy seeing this untitled shot, which I will call "Bottoms Up!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sometimes, strong cumulonimbus clouds can have these "bottom up" formations coming down from the base of the cloud. These are called "mammatus" clouds because they resemble the mammary glands of mammals, especially dachshunds. They indicate that the atmosphere is quite unstable and can also be an indicator of impending severe weather....or the birth of another litter of doxies.


----------



## MaxPower

Just popping in letting everyone know I made it back safe and sound from Kansas yesterday.

And I was flying Continental


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Just popping in letting everyone know I made it back safe and sound from Kansas yesterday.
> 
> And I was flying Continental


Glad to hear you are back. I just got an email from my brother - he's in Moscow and was supposed to fly back to London-Heathrow yesterday but his flight was cancelled. He's hoping to get a flight today.

Terror - what's worse - fear that some retard will blow up the plane? or that some retarded homeland security / baggage handlers will see all those nice laptop bags in the cargo hold and walk off with a few.

Can you imagine the panic at the luggage carousel while you wait to see if your laptop bag arrives and trying to grab it before someone else does. Yikes.

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Glad you're back Max. And good luck to your brother, Margaret. Glad I'm not planning any flights any time soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, MP. As the old saying goes, "I don't think we're in Kansas anymore."


----------



## SINC

Welcome back Warren. With today's developments and yet more travel restrictions, you made your trip just in time. Now you can't even carry on a laptop, never mind a simple bottle of water.


----------



## SINC

Ahhhhhh!

Did you hear the pop of that cap when I opened a cold beer?

Spent nearly three hours cleaning out the motor home. Washed the floors and shampooed the carpeting, dusted and even did the windows.

Started to wash the outside, then heard the forecast for rain for the next couple of days, so got busy with the Oxy cleaner and removed all the black stains RVs are famous for.

Time to relax now.


----------



## RevMatt

Good man, Don. There has been much sprucing and cleaning around here today, and I just finished mowing the lawn (the most cursed of chores). With Birthday party #1 coming on Saturday, there will be more cleaning to be done, no doubt. But we are making progress.


----------



## MLeh

Afternoon all. 

Quoted two projects today - one for BC, another for Alberta, have equipment shipping all over the place, and three new purchase orders sitting on my desk waiting to be entered, plus phone calls about three additional projects that will be out to tender within the next couple of weeks, plus sales trips & start ups I need to go on. Busy, busy, busy.

So ... my husband comes in today and says "Can I get you anything?" I replied "A clone would be nice." And without a pause my loving husband says "Nah, I don't think I could stand TWO of you."


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> So ... my husband comes in today and says "Can I get you anything?" I replied "A clone would be nice." And without a pause my loving husband says "Nah, I don't think I could stand TWO of you."


Sharp man, that husband of yours!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I am using up my limit of 5 posts a day on these last two postings. Good night, mes amis. Paix. Truly, what this world needs now is a lot of peace and a bit of the friendship we all share.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. My last post of the day goes to you. Remember, to understand The Way of the Doxie is to understand yourself. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I am using up my limit of 5 posts a day on these last two postings. Good night, mes amis. Paix. Truly, what this world needs now is a lot of peace and a bit of the friendship we all share.


Limit?

Whatever have I missed?


----------



## Beej

He must bring balance to the force.


----------



## overkill

Crazy day today. Felt like my feet never hit the ground and by the time I looked at my watch, it was already 9:45pm..phew...time to settle down a bit and have a nice Guinness and enjoy the weather out on the patio. Maybe catch a glimpse of the moon also. Good night everyone and let Friday be a nice end to the week.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Welcome back Warren. With today's developments and yet more travel restrictions, you made your trip just in time. Now you can't even carry on a laptop, never mind a simple bottle of water.


It was nice having the iBook on board with me. On my return flight I had to travel from Kansas City to Houston to Toronto. It was good having a laptop so I could watch a movie on the way home.

If anyone gets the chance I watched The Greatest Game Ever Played. It was a nice feel good movie for the whole family.


----------



## MaxPower

Wow. For some strange reason, I thought tonight was Friday.

Better get to bed. Night all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Clear blue skies to greet us when we wake up I hope. Coffee and tea is ready, so please help yourselves. I have also taken the liberty to make some wonderful blueberry and chocolate chip pancakes for anyone interested.

Friday it be, and if I can make it through one more day of work, then a weekend of fun and relaxation will be called upon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee, Overkill. You are becoming quite the chef here at the Cafe Chez Marc. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a coffee will do it for me this morning.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning. Thanks for the tea and pancakes OK, you are going to spoil us all - keep up the good work.


----------



## MaxPower

overkill said:


> Good morning everyone. Clear blue skies to greet us when we wake up I hope. Coffee and tea is ready, so please help yourselves. I have also taken the liberty to make some wonderful blueberry and chocolate chip pancakes for anyone interested.
> 
> Friday it be, and if I can make it through one more day of work, then a weekend of fun and relaxation will be called upon.


I think I may be out of a job. 

Just remember though, the BBQ'in is mine


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. I trust your days are well. mmmmmm pancakes.


----------



## overkill

MaxPower said:


> I think I may be out of a job.
> 
> Just remember though, the BBQ'in is mine


Any extra hands in the kitchen are always welcomed. Im just trying to pull my weight around here


----------



## MaxPower

Fair enough.

Maybe I can get you to take the membrane off the ribs we are smoking over at Big Willy's on Saturday. I hate that job.

The ribs will be a Kansas City style recipe hickory smoked with a rub and some BBQ sauce smothered on it in the later stages of cooking.


----------



## MaxPower

overkill,

I noticed in your signature that you have a Canon EOS Rebel XT. How do you like it and what kind of lenses do you have?

I want to get a Digital SLR, and I have always used Minolta, but now that they have pulled out of Canada, their Digital SLR is out of the question. So I am looking at other alternatives such as Nikon and Canon.


----------



## SINC

Mmmmm, can't wait until Saturday.


----------



## overkill

MaxPower said:


> overkill,
> 
> I noticed in your signature that you have a Canon EOS Rebel XT. How do you like it and what kind of lenses do you have?


MP, I love the camera. It has a beautiful form factor and nice weight to it. Picture quality is amazing. I have the EF 18-55mm lens that came with it. I am looking to pick up a nice 10-22mm lens for some wide angle perspectives.

sample shots can be seen at http://flickr.com/photos/jedistemo


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. A hot 24C this afternoon.

MP, I used a Minolta SLR since 1977. I now use a Canon digital S2 IS. Very good value for the quality pics that I want.


----------



## MaxPower

overkill, the photo you took of the shipwreck, is that the Sweepstakes in Tobermory?


----------



## RevMatt

Afternoon, everyone. So, we had a conversation with my parents about what to get my daughter for her birthday. They were looking at either a wading pool, 12" deep kind of thing, or a trike. We have a crappy trike, and she has almost outgrown them, so we said the wading pool would have longer use. Pool arrived today, courtesy of the good people at CTC. It is not 12" deep. It is 12' across. And 30" deep.  This will be entertaining...


----------



## MaxPower

Hmmm.

I foresee the future.

Matt in the wading pool with beer in hand.

Life is good.


----------



## RevMatt

That's the goal! Doing the math on how much to water to fill it would be was highly enlightening, too. Did you know that a cubic metre is 1000 litres of water? Now go look at your water bill...


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> That's the goal! Doing the math on how much to water to fill it would be was highly enlightening, too. Did you know that a cubic metre is 1000 litres of water? Now go look at your water bill...


Not to rain on your parade, but, have you checked zoning? Is that kind of pool legal without a fence?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

MaxPower said:


> overkill, the photo you took of the shipwreck, is that the Sweepstakes in Tobermory?


Correct. That was taken two summers ago on probably one of the best summer days to be out on the water. For anyone who goes to Tobermory, I highly recommend taking one of the many ship wreck viewing tours that they offer. Spectacular stuff to see.


----------



## RevMatt

winwintoo said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but, have you checked zoning? Is that kind of pool legal without a fence?
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Probably not, but we have a fenced yard. Not sure if that is good enough or not, but we'll figure something out.


----------



## winwintoo

Here's what everyone needs:












> We're just looking forward to shouting "Ballbot, beer me!"


Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> That's the goal! Doing the math on how much to water to fill it would be was highly enlightening, too. Did you know that a cubic metre is 1000 litres of water? Now go look at your water bill...


Umm ... yes, Matt. A m3 _IS_ 1000 litres. That _IS_ the beauty of the metric system. And how excited will you be when you figure out what one millionth of a m3 is? (I await in breathless anticipation.) (It'll give you a WHOLE new appreciation of the term 'parts per million'. ) I'll stop being a numbers geek now.

And my water bill is $115.00 for the year.

Back to work ...

(My quote of the day so far is "and if I find out if either of you are lying to me, I'm afraid I'll have to fly out to Alberta and rip out a few lungs..." I love dealing with engineers, contractors and competitors, especially when there is a somewhat incestuous relationship between some of them ...)


----------



## RevMatt

Elaine, our water bill is thus far half of what the city estimates, consistently. But in Ottawa, there is a 150% surcharge, as well. Still, even with the surcharge, this pool will be around $12 to fill.


----------



## MLeh

You know, Matt, while I was in the shower just now, I was contemplating the wonder that IS the metric system (and hydraulics, and pressure, because we have none), and then wondered ... "Does Matt realise the historical correlation between litres and kilograms and cubic meters and tonnes?" (and all the other things related). So ... if you need to figure out the WEIGHT of your pool when filled ... there is a simple method.

Math is fun.

(I remember a talk many years ago where an engineer was talking about 'cubic dams', but a lot of the people in the audience thought he had issues with metric and was just talking about 'cubic damns'.)


----------



## RevMatt

I am aware that there IS a correlation, but not what it is. Although now I know the correlation in terms of metres and litres.


----------



## RevMatt

Just had a follow up though. I am fairly certain that one litre of water weighs one kilogram. Right?


----------



## Beej

Yes, but does a kilogram of feathers weigh more?


----------



## SINC

Uh, pardon me, but I gotta run to the BR. All this talk about water finally got to me.


----------



## MLeh

A litre of water weighs one kilogram. A cubic meter is one thousand litres. 

A tonne is one thousand kilograms. 

Therefore ...


----------



## Beej

She's made out of wood?

(Should make sense to RM)


----------



## MLeh

Beej, those are cubits, aren't they? And it's Gopher Wood. Which is why Saskatchewan is flat.

(and never mind if you have no idea what I'm talking about. I seldom do myself)


----------



## MaxPower

overkill said:


> Correct. That was taken two summers ago on probably one of the best summer days to be out on the water. For anyone who goes to Tobermory, I highly recommend taking one of the many ship wreck viewing tours that they offer. Spectacular stuff to see.


Fuggetaboutit!!!

The ONLY way to properly view the sweepstakes is under the water and inside it.

I took my Open Water there when I was sixteen. Good memories.


----------



## Cameo

My partner got me a Canon 20D for my birthday and I love it. Picture quality is amazing and the feel of the camera is wonderful. I like the fact that you can customize it for your own preferences in shooting. I have a Canon Rebel 2000 (film) and I liked that camera too - I can utilize all my lenses for both cameras so I have my choices. SO, Overkill, I hear the Rebel XT is also a good camera and I hope you enjoy it. Don, they have (had??) a great deal on at Henry's (do you have Henry's out there) on the 20D - if you want a truley amazing camera and like Canon then the 20 is good now as they have lowered the price due to the 
30D coming out.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, I already have an 8 megapixel Nikon Coolpix 8800 and am very happy with it.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> A litre of water weighs one kilogram. A cubic meter is one thousand litres.
> 
> A tonne is one thousand kilograms.
> 
> Therefore ...


Crikey! The pool when full will weigh almost 6 tonnes!


----------



## Cameo

My partner is Nikon and has an 8800 as well - nice camera - but I wouldn't switch as I already have a few grand invested in canon lenses and equipment. I have seen your photos in the photography thread and they really are good.


----------



## MaxPower

Jeanne you must have looked at the avatars and mistaken Don for Myself.

I am still up in the air as to what camera to buy. I have been looking at the Nikon D50, but I think I would like something a little more professional. Currently my main camera is a 35 mm Minolta Maxim 7D. I love everything it has to offer, yet it is lacking some features that I would really like such as the option for a vertical grip. Weight to me is not an issue, although I can see where it would be if you are out shooting all day.

But as far as digital goes, I would like a camera with all the features I have gotten used to with my Minolta, fast write to disk speed, and a bit more professional than I already have. Then there's the issue of lenses.....


----------



## MaxPower

Tomorrow at Big Willies BBQ, the ribs are waiting to be rubbed, smoked and mopped. They will be slow cooked all day. Be here early overkill to remove those membranes.

Fresh Ontario Sweet Corn will be served (grilled of course) that will be cooked in my cajun recipe (butter, cayenne pepper and other spices, grilled in the husk).

Mmmm. Can't wait.


----------



## Cameo

Oops! You're right.

The 20D is quick - 5 frames per second. It's an 8 megapixel (8.5??) camera. It is a little heavier than my Rebel but the extra weight actually helps take away my camera shake. I have the vertical grip with the shutter and av controls and I couldn't do without it - wonderful feature. It is definately more of a pro camera.

Good luck with your decision on what to buy - my partner was deciding on a newer digital than the 8800 - and the one thing that we discovered is that you really have to buy for the type of photography you do. Is speed more important or quality?
Etc.

Hopefully we will see you out to the club in September.


----------



## MaxPower

I'd love to attend. Just drop me a line and let me know when it starts up again.

I'm going to look into the 20D.


----------



## overkill

MaxPower said:


> Be here early overkill to remove those membranes.


Will do. Good luck on the camera hunt. Hope you find one that suits your needs  Fresh oatmeal chocolate chip cookies in the morning for all, and also a special treat of some carmelized bananas and apples poured over french toast. Dig in and prepare for the BBQ to follow.


----------



## Ena

Mmm! The thought of looking forward somebody else's cooking will keep me going at work tomorrow. Finishing a six day block. Last one until next year.


----------



## winwintoo

I don't "get" folk music.

The Folk Festival is on in the park this weekend - which means that I can hear it in my apartment louder than the folks who paid $100 each to get up close to the stage.

There are a lot of events in the park and most of the music is enjoyable, but for some reason this folk festival just sounds like noise to my ears.

Maybe I'll write a letter to the editor "inviting" the organizers to "treat" some other neighbourhood next year  

Now if it was country............

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I am responsible for the tea and coffee and freshly baked goodies. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Daughter birthday party part 1 today. At least most of the prep work is done. I just have to make up the burgers.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Last night we had friends over to watch the Edmonton/Saskatchewan CFL game in high definition. Amazing. Just like being there, although it rained the entire game, so I did not wish to be there. 

We talked about heading out camping today if the sun shone and it is just peeking over the hill, so we shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the help with the ribs overkill.

The ribs are now on and should be ready for dinner.


----------



## MaxPower

overkill, I've been looking for a Digital SLR for 2+ years now.

I just can't justify the price and I want a camera that will suit me for years to come. They seem to be going down in price though.


----------



## overkill

MaxPower said:


> overkill, I've been looking for a Digital SLR for 2+ years now.
> 
> I just can't justify the price and I want a camera that will suit me for years to come. They seem to be going down in price though.


I was pretty lucky when I got my Canon dSRL. Futureshop were having them on sale for $900, down from $1100. I really waned a Canon, since my first digital camera was a Canon Digital Elph S110 and that has been working flawlessly for the past 7 years. I have never had an issue with it. Always enjoyed Canon's photo products.


----------



## overkill

MaxPower said:


> Thanks for the help with the ribs overkill.
> 
> The ribs are now on and should be ready for dinner.


They already smell great. Dr. G, your morning goodies set the day for great food. Hope you also enjoyed my cookies


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, those cookies were to die for and I almost did......I had to fight for one that dropped on the floor and was picked up under the "5 second rule of active engagement". However, the doxies were at me to share....which I did, but not willingly.


----------



## Dr.G.

These are two really good sites for camera info. I can't afford a DSLR, but if I could, I would educate myself here at these websites.

http://www.dpreview.com/

http://www.steves-digicams.com/


----------



## overkill

I agree, both sites helped me in making my decision as well as the final price


----------



## Beej

Another beautiful day in Ottawa. I've been worried about saying so, lest we return to 3H (Hot, Humid Hell). Wonderful weather for walking around and leaving the windows open (with non a/c!).


----------



## MLeh

Afternoon all. Just back from a nice wander in the village - place is packed with old cars for the 'Show 'n' Shine', and the craft fair over in the park. Beautiful sunny day, so I'm not complaining at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

We took the doxies up behind Pippy Park where there is a deserted trail and a shallow pond. Rootie, the father of the puppies, has a bad heart, so we had to leave him behind. However, this was the first time the two puppies we kept, Rosie and Casey, were ever let loose up there as part of "the pack". Luckily, they kept close to us, because their mom and aunt kept close to us. It was not too foggy and fairly warm when they all took their little dip in the pond. Doxies look like otters in the water, but swim like giraffes.


----------



## overkill

Sounded like a lot of fun Dr. G. I always enjoy taking my lab into Lake Huron to let him swin til his heart's content. He loves the water so much. Sometimes I even have the two Jack Ruseels make their way in for a quick dip, but they like to keep close to the shore line. 

Many times have I seen my lab dunk his head under water for a few seconds to try and grab the biggest rock that hey can find for me to throw for him. Some of the rocks he pulls out are unbeliveable in weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, I have seen Labs swim and they are amazing. Doxies are more like druken giraffes on roller skates when in the water. Still, when they emerge they look like otters.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hope that you will all come to the birthday party for Christy Mathewson at the Cafe Chez Marc this evening. He was the greatest pitcher on the New York Giants, and one of the original group to be selected for the Baseball Hall of Fame. He died on my birthday, 23 years before I was born.

Here is his record for any stats freaks out there..........much like myself.
http://www.cbs.sportsline.com/mlb/history/players/playerpage/mat202032


----------



## SINC

I only ever owned one Lab. She was my best friend from the time I was 6 years old, until she got poisoned and I had to shoot her 9 years later.

I still remember those big brown eyes looking up at me, begging me to end her suffering. I have never considered another Lab for that reason.

Lady was a special dog and I missed her for many years.

But thanks for the memory ok. And I am so glad to hear of your love for your Lab. Give him a rub behind the ear for me, will ya?


----------



## Beej

A major life experience (mistake? who knows) for me was being there when my cat was put down. I'm a city-boy, so it was in a vet's office, but the visual was, well, not pleasant. 

I don't want to see the dead body of a loved one ever again. I see no reason unless they want me there for their final moments. I'm not a 'pictures' person and go simply by memory, and I don't want my memories dominated by an image that is so far removed someone's (something's) life and overwhelms the memories of life solely through shock value.

To each their own.

RIP Chester (yes, named from Bunnicula  )


----------



## overkill

SINC said:


> But thanks for the memory ok. And I am so glad to hear of your love for your Lab. Give him a rub behind the ear for me, will ya?


Will do


----------



## Dr.G.

I have had to have four of my dogs over these many years put down. However, as hard as it was, I had them die in my arms. If Rootie starts to suffer greatly because of his heart condition, we shall have to have him put down as well. My wife was not able to hold her dog, Rags, whom she raised from a puppy and brougtht with her from Calgary to live here in St.John's, so I had to do this, as I shall have to do with Rootie. This is one thing that does NOT get easier with time and experience. Still, it is harder to see them suffer. In all seriousness, I wish that I could be put down if I began to suffer as some of our dogs have in the past, and their quality of life is virtually non-existent. 

Now you got me crying.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Now you got me crying.


The mark of a real man, Marc.


----------



## overkill

My lab Dylan is getting up their in age as we speak and the thought of having to come home and not see him standing in front of the door wagging his tail with so much excitement is going to tear me apart. I could never have asked for a better dog, that what Dylan has been to me and my family for the past 12 years. 

Everything and anything about him speaks of a family member, one who if they could would sit at the dinner table with us and join in the conversation, however interesting that would be to see 

Always enjoy the time that you have with your pets, because they do nothing but that with you. You can leave the house for 1 hour or 1 week and they will be just as excited to see you no matter what time apart you have been.


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> M
> 
> Always enjoy the time that you have with your pets, because they do nothing but that with you. You can leave the house for 1 hour or 1 week and they will be just as excited to see you no matter what time apart you have been.


Amen, ok, AMEN.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what Beej said about memories got me to thinking.........then remembering...............and then crying. It will be really tough on my wife since Rootie was her "little boy". Abby and Rosie have become my dog, but the others gravitate to her. As it is written in "The Way of the Doxie", "One does not select a doxie, for they select you."


----------



## Cameo

I held my cat when we put him down - and I felt it was the least I could do as that cat was forever on my lap or in my arms the 13 years I had him. If I was upset he was in my arms, if he needed reassurance he was in my arms. I couldn't let him down going to sleep any other way and I will always be glad that I did that for him.
My shepard is old and is starting downhill as others here already know - and like you said, she is an amazing part of my family and I will once again be there for her - not for me, for her - when the time comes. Hard on me but they don't deserve any less.


----------



## Dr.G.

"ars longa, vita brevis" ("art is long, life is brief")


----------



## MaxPower

You folks will have to excuse me since I do not share the same feelings that you all do about pets.

I guess I am a Farm Boy at heart (at least raised with a farm attitude).

I have had many pets while growing up. from Hermit Crabs to Cats and I have never once cried or felt bad that one of them died. To me they are just animals.

Now don't go calling me a heartless B****rd, because I am probably one of the most sensitive people you would ever meet. But when it comes to pets I see them as just an animal.

My cat, my best friend, since I was seven had extreme kidney failure. When I took her to the vet, I didn't hesitate to put her down. I held her in her last moments, to help calm her and ease her, but I never once felt any sorrow that she was gone. I do miss TJ, but to me she was just an animal.

I guess I think differently than most people. And I do feel sympathy to those that have lost pets. Not for the animal, but for the human nature that comes along with death.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I think I need to send you a doxie puppy. You shall see this animal as more than a pet in about a week. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Don't get me wrong. I love animals. If I had my choice I would get a Lab as a pet. However, when their time is up, I'm not going to get emotional over it. Because like I said, they are after all, just animals.


----------



## Dr.G.

"However, when their time is up, I'm not going to get emotional over it." Fair enough. However, after your first doxie you will want another. Trust me on this reality, my friend. If now a doxie, a Lab, or a mutt. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Oh believe me perhaps someday we will have a dog. I feel the boys deserve a pet and it will probably come soon enough (I'm not too thrilled about the idea though since I'll be the one cleaning up after it and walking it).

Someday though, what I would really like is to get some horses.


----------



## overkill

In an attempt to lighten up the mood a bit in The Shang, tomorrow morning we will have some home made waffles with some glazed cherry and blueberry toppings. Also being served will be french toast with cream cheese and peaches stuffed in between two slices.

Coffee and tea as per usual. I will be breaking out the skillet recipes soon, so be prepared. Ribs were fantastic today


----------



## winwintoo

I don't have pets, but I understand your attachment to them. I'm not overly attached to anything, so I don't know how I would react.

Here's a picture of "Sly" an ancient cat that was adopted by my sister's family when he was a kitten. He developed glaucoma in both eyes and he was in a lot of pain. They were advised to put him down, but a different vet agreed to operate and remove his eyes. This picture was taken about 3 months after the operation.

The picture has been doctored in PhotoShop to make it clearer, but nothing was added or removed. And yes, that is a real mouse, one of many that Sly brings home every week. He must have really good ears.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Dr. G. Please help yourself to breakfest in the morning, same goes to all early risers. Im already in the kitched preparing


----------



## SINC

Night all.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Survived the first of two big birthday parties (plus one small one!). Hope all is well with you. The daughter is tired and whiny, but in possession of several nice gifts.


----------



## SINC

Morning all on a cloudy day here in Alberta.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Friend of mine took me bead shopping and showed me how to make jewelry yesterday. I am all decked out in pretty, shiny objects now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Sorry I missed brunch, but my wife and I had a sleep in this morning. A beautiful sunny 21C here in St.John's.


----------



## Ena

Popping in for afternoon tea. Looks like it's just me and the seagulls on the deck at Cafe Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from watching a beautiful sunset with my wife. Today was the day I proposed 12 years ago. Omnia vincit amore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Happy proposal day Marc. Ours is May 1st. Some of us DO remember.


----------



## winwintoo

Oh Happy Day!!

It is possible to retrieve some old memory! I've been re-learning a programming language that I used several years ago and I was afraid that my old brain was to far gone, but I'm pleased to report that what I knew so many years ago is coming back to me after a limping start.

Hope everyone had a good day, Margaret


----------



## overkill

As I say hello to all for today, I also say good night. Was at a family gathering with over 90 people at a friend's farm. Wonderful day to be outside and enjoy the company of those who are closest to you.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Hope we all had a good night's sleep. Coffee is ready, and water is boiled for those who prefer some nice tea. Some nice muffins straight out of the oven are sitting on the table and also some nice tea biscuits as well.


----------



## MaxPower

That sounds good this morning overkill.

Yesterday I was suffering from some flu like symptoms. Put me down for the day. Chills, aches, general misery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the tea and coffee, and especailly the muffins this morning. My wife made some homemade Montreal-style bagels for anyone who likes this style of bagel. I prefer NYC bagels, but I have gotten a real liking to these sorts of bagels.


----------



## overkill

Oh I have not had my hand on a Montreal bagel in over a year. Thank you Dr. G. I remember walking to the local market where there was a bagel shop and you could sit down with a coffee and watch the bagels be made and thrown into the over. After which, when they were done, the baker would use his wood pallet to push them out of the over and down a wooden slide into a barrel where they would then stack the fresh bagels..mmm. Oh how I miss Montreal.


----------



## MaxPower

Not really being a bagel connoisseur, what is the difference between Montreal and NY style bagels?

I try not to eat bagels since one bagel equals 4 slices of bread.


----------



## overkill

I have never had a NY bagel, so I really cannot say what the difference is on the two. Dr. G, how about a little bagel review for us?


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Big day around here, as someone is turning three. She also has a big cold, so neither she nor I slept worth a damn. It is, at this moment, 12 minutes until she gets to open a present with her mom and I before her mom goes to work for the day. This may well be a long day


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. A coffee and a muffin will do me just fine this morning. Like Warren, I am not a bagel of any type fan. I liken them to a ball of lead sitting in my stomach as I find them far too heavy. I did not know they were comparable to four slices of bread, but now I see why they make me feel like they do.


----------



## MaxPower

That is one of the downfalls of being Diabetic. Instead of looking at food to enjoy, I analyze every bite to see how much I can have.


----------



## SINC

That applies to me with my "heart smart" diet as well Warren, but not nearly to the degree it affects you.

Still, I have become a "label reader".


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Our 24th Anniversary here. 

I've now been married exactly 1/2 of my life.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, I was wondering if you could tell me what the requirements are for taking a dog from the US to Canada and back again. Is is just a rabies certificate?

A friend of mine is planning some travel with her pet.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Morning all. Our 24th Anniversary here.
> 
> I've now been married exactly 1/2 of my life.


Happy anniversary Elaine. That 1/2 of my life thing happened for me when I was 42 on our 21st anniversary, some 20 years ago.

Now the comparison I make is that I have known my wife 5 years longer than I knew my mother who died when I was 37.


----------



## MLeh

I'm just wondering when the rest of the family will admit that it's actually lasted (because at the time they all said 'It'll never last'). I figure they're all still saying "Well, they'll NEVER make it to a quarter century ..."


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, Matt, sounds as if the Doxie Emergency Squad needs to make a chicken soup run with everyone getting a summer cold.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> I'm just wondering when the rest of the family will admit that it's actually lasted (because at the time they all said 'It'll never last'). I figure they're all still saying "Well, they'll NEVER make it to a quarter century ..."


I have every confidence that you will make it Elaine. We were told the same thing when we "eloped" and got married with only two friends as attendants and an empty set of pews in a United church in Medicine Hat nearly 41 years back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, the differences are in the ingredients and how they are made. The Montreal-style bagel, at least the way my wife makes it (she is using an Eastern European Jewish recipe) has no salt, but does contain malt and eggs.
She boils it in honey-sweetened water before baking in the oven. Her bagels use sesame seeds, which are now all over the house but being cleaned up as we speak by the doxies. The New York bagel contains salt and malt and is also boiled prior to baking. A New York bagel is puffy with a nice crust, while the Montreal bagel is smaller, has a larger hole, is chewier, and sweeter. The NYC bagel toast better because it can be sliced easier. The Montreal bagel is eaten like a NYC pretzel. I love both. My mother was from Montreal and cooked these kind of bagels, but my father's parents were from Czarist Russia and cooked NYC-style bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazle tov, Elaine. I have only been married for 11 years now, but half of my life has been spent here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Thank you Dr. G. I will make an attempt to try NY style as I am most interested in the difference of taste.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, the rabies certificate is a must, along with a tag on a dog coller. We brought proof of ownership and the vet fills out a travel document for a "certificate of health". We are strict here in NL, because there is no rabies in dogs. I am not sure if it is as strict in the rest of Canada where there are cases of rabies in dogs. 

Is this helpful?


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, Tim Horton's bagels are NYC-style bagels.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Heart warming to hear of marriages that have lasted. My tongue-in-cheek view on marriage is that I tried it once and didn't like it


----------



## Dr.G.

Sometimes true, Ann. I am on my second marriage. It has now lasted longer than my first marriage.


----------



## Sonal

That is very helpful, Marc. Thank you.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: Thanks for the explanation on bagels. It will go in my 'learnt something new today' for today.


----------



## RevMatt

Happy Anniversary, Elaine!

We have been to play at Cosmic Adventures this morning, so all is well. And now she sleeps. And soon her father does, too


----------



## overkill

Thank you Dr. G. I may walk over to the one beside our building tomorrow to try one out just for the comparison.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tim's makes mass-produced NYC-style bagels. They are as much like a real NYC bagel as I am like a rodeo rider in the Calgary Stampede.


----------



## SINC

Just got an invite to lunch with the boys from the Edmonton Journal.

I love it when they buy! Later . . .


----------



## Cameo

Happy Anniversary Elaine. Congratulations.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/doxie11.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/doxie16.jpg

It is hard to imagine that they were ever this small.


----------



## bhil

Afternoon all! We made it back from the cabin late last night. It was a very wet week, but we managed to spend a bit of time outside everyday and had a couple of nice days where we were able to actually go into the lake. There was some talk while I was gone about the shakes when ehMac was down for the upgrade. You don't realize how much you can become dependent on the internet until it's not available. I can't count the number of times we were discussing something and I said I'll just look it up on the internet. And, having not written any of them down, now that I am back where I have internet access, I no longer remember what most of them were.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Sean. Glad to have you back with us once again.


----------



## RevMatt

No wireless out there, Sean?  Glad to have you back. Now, quick, do another text dump. The upgrades are still going on!


----------



## bhil

Warren, sorry I was gone and couldn't get you a copy of the Shang book before you left on your flight. If I get some spare minutes I will tweak it a bit more and make it available this week. Otherwise I will use the time I have on my flight out this Sunday to tweak the bot, and try to make the book available when I get back.


----------



## bhil

You can realx Matt, the dump is now in progress.


----------



## bhil

Happy Anniversary Elaine!


----------



## bhil

Jeanne, I saw you mention that you might be out of a job, but never a final for sure on that. Are you job hunting to be safe, or is your job gone for sure? Either way, hopefully the job hunting is going well.


----------



## bhil

Overkill, welcome to the Shang! Now that you've been here a week we should tell you there is no escape. You are now hooked on our tranquility and will be inexorably drawn back here no matter how far you try to run. Welcome to your start on the path to enlightenment. As was mentioned earlier, true enlightenment won't come until you've read the Shang from post 1. There are a few us us who've done it, so it is not impossible.


----------



## RevMatt

bhil said:


> You can realx Matt, the dump is now in progress.


----------



## bhil

Ann, congrats on your 'Honourable Citizenship'. Someday soon I hope to be joining those humble ranks.


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


>


Sorry, maybe I should clarify: the *Shang text dump *is now in progress.


----------



## RevMatt

bhil said:


> Sorry, maybe I should clarify: the *Shang text dump *is now in progress.


Must be too much time around my (now) three-year old. My humour has regressed


----------



## bhil

RevMatt said:


> Must be too much time around my (now) three-year old. My humour has regressed


And yet I still followed it, so what does that say about me.  Actually our two and a half year old was having some "sore bum" issues the last couple of days, so almost as soon as I posted the comment I realized the other connotation. I was going to go back and change it, but what fun would that be?


----------



## RevMatt

Hehehe. Indeed.


----------



## overkill

Thank you bhil, I have enjoyed my stay and its felt more than a week long that I have been in The Shang


----------



## SINC

Ah, to be young again and deal with a child's biggest problems.

Wait 'til you have to deal with your BIG child's problems.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, wait until *YOU* are your child's biggest problem    

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Overkill, welcome to the Shang! Now that you've been here a week we should tell you there is no escape. You are now hooked on our tranquility and will be inexorably drawn back here no matter how far you try to run."

Sean, in a Google seach for something totally different, I came across a 6-step program for The Shang. I did not know that it even existed.

1) We admitted we were powerless without The Shang — that our lives had become unmanageable. 

2) We came to believe that a power greater than ourselves could restore us to sanity. 

3) Made a decision to turn our will and our lives over to The Way of the Doxie. 

4) Made a searching and fearless moral inventory of ourselves. 

5) Admitted to ourselves, and to another human being or doxie, the exact nature of our being drawn to The Shang. 

6) We're entirely ready to have The Way of the Doxie help to rid us of all of these defects of character.


----------



## RevMatt

There is a Doxie answer for everything in your world, isn't there Marc? 

A successful birthday. And now the birthday girl sleeps. Party #2 tomorrow, at the day care.


----------



## Ena

So much for a pleasant sunny day off work. It was spent dealing with insurance company after being rear-ended at a stop light earlier today. I'm fine and the car is OK to drive but it's pretty beat up. The guy who hit me stayed until the police came so that was good. A woman ran over and gave me her phone number as she had witnessed the accident. Very good of of her! Third good thing was that there was an ambulance behind the guy who hit me so the paramedics stopped too to see if we were all right.


----------



## RevMatt

Sounds like the best possible result of a crappy situation, though. Glad to hear you and the car are alright. And at least it won't be your insurance being dinged in addition to everything else.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, when the doxie puppies were being born, the first one died, and the last puppy born was a breech birth and I watched my wife scrambel to deliver him and then revive him from a sure death. It was amazing. Thus, in that one day, I saw first-hand life and death, tears and laughter. Yes, there is much to learn about the reality of Life in The Way of the Doxie. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, at least you were not hurt.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> So much for a pleasant sunny day off work. It was spent dealing with insurance company after being rear-ended at a stop light earlier today. I'm fine and the car is OK to drive but it's pretty beat up. The guy who hit me stayed until the police came so that was good. A woman ran over and gave me her phone number as she had witnessed the accident. Very good of of her! Third good thing was that there was an ambulance behind the guy who hit me so the paramedics stopped too to see if we were all right.


Ann, please go to the doctor. I've been rear-ended more than a few times and unless you get it taken care of, it all adds up and then you get to my age and you can't turn your head or your shoulders and elbows quit working.

After the first few, I just let the pain go away on it's own, but after the last one, I was seeing the doctor for something else and mentioned to her about the accident and she explained what happens. You probably had your foot on the brake if you were stopped - the energy from the colision goes from your foot all the way up the right-hand side of your body and you can imagine the chain reaction of every joint an muscle being jammed together. In one way we're lucky here since we have "no fault" insurance and the insurance company told me to make an appointment with a physio thereapist and go there immediately - no waiting for some paper pusher to figure out if I deserved to be treated.

And if the prospect of having more than your share of pain in your golden years isn't enough to send you to the doctor, maybe this will -

After one rear-end collision (many years ago), I submitted a claim for whiplash. Whiplash was one of those automatic things after a rear-end that there was little fuss about my claim being honored. But, when I went to pick up the cheque for my claim, I said, "Is that all? Seems like I was in more pain than that." The insurance agent said, "Did you wear a collar?" no I didn't "Well, if you want more money, you have to wear a collar."

I hope things work out for you. It's a pain getting your car back on the road - no matter how good the body shop, it never feels the same.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, wait until *YOU* are your child's biggest problem
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Won't happen Margaret, I have an arrangement for a buddy to come in and shoot me before it gets to that point.


----------



## Ena

Margaret. Thanks for the all the input and advice but I have no aches or pains. I'll certainly get to the GP if anything does start to bother me. 

Think I'll watch something light tonight. An episode or three of The Office/UK version sounds right about now.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Think I'll watch something light tonight. An episode or three of The Office/UK version sounds right about now.


That or The Three Stooges Ann!


----------



## MaxPower

Wednesday I am off to Winnipeg for some sombre reasons.

My uncle who has been battling cancer for the past couple of years finally succumbed to the illness.

He led the most amazing life. He was a minister with the Mennonite Brethern Church and has preached in el Salvadore, Mexico Germany and Canada. He did mission work as well. His door was always open to those who came by and a good meal on the table.

During the time that my mother was battling cancer, my Uncle came to stay with us to lend support and to comfort us. It was greatly appreciated, although I didn't know it at the time.

He leaves behind a wife, seven children, four siblings and numerous grand children.

He will be missed greatly.


----------



## Ena

MP. So sorry to read your sad news. Your uncle sounds a remarkable man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your uncle, MP. He was a person who seemed to have lived his faith rather than many who merely profess a faith. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I find that there were too many requests for bagels here at the Cafe Chez Marc to allow me to sleep in. Thus, I am here at just after 4AM baking bagels for all of you. Get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

I was wondering what you were doing up so early/late Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

If they are montreal style bagels Dr.G. then I will have to try one.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. MP I am sorry to hear about your uncle, from your brief description of him, he seemed to be a man willing to be there for others in any circumstance. I lost my grandfather to cancer as well, and its a disease that I do hope we find a working cure for in the future.

Dr. G, thank you for the bagels this morning, if I do have room I will swing by Timmy's to pick up another one for brunch.

It was nice to have some rain fall down on us yesterday and give the lawn a fresh drink from mothe nature.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Sorry to hear about you uncle, MP. I hope you have a good opportunity to remember him and say goodbye.

Marc, go back to bed. Silly twit.


----------



## MaxPower

overkill said:


> .....I lost my grandfather to cancer as well, and its a disease that I do hope we find a working cure for in the future.


Unfortunately I have different views when it comes to "cures" and illness like cancer.

In today's society of "Big Money" and "Big Corporations" a "cure" is something that we will never see. The Big Corporations and the medical community use the word "treat". We have made more medical advancements near the turn of the last century than we do today. We have found cures for polio etc. When was the last time we have ever seen or heard of a cure?

Take my situation for example. I have been Diabetic for 14 years now. During that time, I have heard that they are very close to a cure. Personally they just say that to keep the masses happy and optimistic. I spend on average $3000 per year on diabetic supplies to "treat" my disease. Multiply that by the number of people who have diabetes and that is some serious dollars. Diabetes is manageable with insulin or oral medication. There will never be a cure.

In the cases of Cancer, AIDS, what have you, there probably is a cure out there. We will never see it. What they are waiting for is a treatment where the people who suffer from these diseases will become dependent on these treatments.

I pray that I am wrong about all of this.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

MaxPower, first my condolences on your loss.
Next, I am afraid your fears are justified as "treatments" are billable time and time again, while "cures" are usually only billable once.

Contrary to another ehMac-er's post elsewhere, "greed is NOT good"


----------



## Dr.G.

Michael, I actually was up before the doxies. This is no easy trick.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, yes, they are Montreal-style bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, we will deliver your bruch today to save you the trip to Tim's. Their bagels are OK, but you will not get the true NYC-style bagel experience. I was planning on bringing some up from NYC, but they would not be fresh. So, I am bringing down any and all who want to go to NYC to experience these bagels first-hand.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr.G. said:


> MP, yes, they are Montreal-style bagels.


any with sesame seeds?

and mandel's cream cheese...
mmmmmm


----------



## MaxPower

MACSPECTRUM said:


> MaxPower, first my condolences on your loss.
> Next, I am afraid your fears are justified as "treatments" are billable time and time again, while "cures" are usually only billable once.
> 
> Contrary to another ehMac-er's post elsewhere, "greed is NOT good"


It's good to see that I am not the only one who thinks this way.


----------



## overkill

MP I see your point of view and I am sure it holds up in today's society with large pharma companies and their practices of treatment vs. cure r&d. I guess the only cure that I would be looking for is one from greed in today's society.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> It's good to see that I am not the only one who thinks this way.


MP, there are a few of us that think as you do.

I also have a long term illness that "requires" expensive medication to "treat" it. I'm pretty sure there is a *cure* but as you say, we'll never see it.

Morning everyone. 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"any with sesame seeds?" Yes, Michael, I am not a big poppy seed bagel-lover, but on a Montreal-style bagel, sesame seeds are great. They get all over everything, but it is fun to pick them off the plate and munch of them individually.


----------



## RevMatt

Now if only we who thought the same could marshall our political forces... beejacon 

Off I go to attempt to make our lawn level.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Warren, sorry to hear about your uncle. I am of the same belief as you, as long as there is money to be made on treatments and 'research' we will never see a cure to some things. Greed is just too powerful.

I can only fathom two ways of ever seeing a cure for cancer:

1) an independant researcher who truly has the intention of helping the people of the world, discovers it and makes all of his research public and freely available before he can be stopped by the big companies, or 
2) the tobacco ompanies invest the time and money into finding a cure so they can distribute it cheaply/freely in order to continue to sell their other products.


----------



## winwintoo

I came across this interesting article this morning. "The Myth of Health Insurance"

Interesting reading.

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

bhil said:


> 2) the tobacco ompanies invest the time and money into finding a cure so they can distribute it cheaply/freely in order to continue to sell their other products.


That would mean admitting that they cause it in the first place


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Sorry to hear of your loss Warren, but being among your family members will help bear the burden.

I too take about $2,500.00 a year in medications to "control" my blood pressure and cholesterol levels. Nothing about any cure on the horizon.

Put me down as a member of the doubters on finding cures along with Sean and Warren.


----------



## SINC

Today is the start of an exciting new project for me. I have been researching my family origins and have traced my ancestry back to 1759 and I received news today that a family historian has stumbled across some obscure records that may be able to take us back into the 1600s.

I also enrolled in a Sinclair family DNA test which can trace my ancestry back many more years to the day of the Picts, the ferocious warlike Scots as depicted in the movie "Braveheart".

I expect the results to be available in the next 60 days and will tell me much about my ancestry and to which blood line I belong. I can hardly wait to see the outcome of the project.


----------



## RevMatt

Sounds interesting, Don. My family line is much too mongrelish for such a trace, but it would be neat to have a connection to a historical figure. Maybe you are a Wallace? 

Well, I think the ground is level, but I have been married long enough to know that it would be highly unwise to put water in before my wife gets a look. She is talking to one of her childhood friends back in St. Petersburg, however, so the pool shall wait a little.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Sounds interesting, Don. My family line is much too mongrelish for such a trace, but it would be neat to have a connection to a historical figure. Maybe you are a Wallace?


It is generally thought that my line is from the line of Scottish Prince Henry Sinclair who is believed to have travelled to North American even before Columbus and to have stopped in what is now Newfoundland in the 1300s.

So far though, that is only theory as to the lineage, an educated guess by family historians based on locale of the line in northernmost Scotland.

The DNA test will help shed light on who belongs to what line, but I doubt the lineage back to Prince Henry will ever be conclusive during my lifetime.

Still it is an exciting experience to be part of the whole mystery and to help my fellow Sinclairs "sort us all out".


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is generally thought that my line is from the line of Scottish Prince Henry Sinclair who is believed to have travelled to North American even before Columbus and to have stopped in what is now Newfoundland in the 1300s." Don, genetically speaking, you may have been to NL after all. Paix, mon frere. What an interesting project.


----------



## Beej

Interesting study Sinc. We look forward to kilt pictures instead of the infamous bikini.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

As far as 'treatment' versus 'cure' debate goes - I was watching the summary of the AIDS/HIV conference here in Vancouver, and one of the little things they mentioned was that Bill Gates had donated $300 million for research - with the stipulation that the people doing the research pool their information and that the results _could not be used for profit_.

As much as I love to hate Mr. Gates ... do you think it's possible that someone who is so rich that he couldn't be possibly motivated by profit might actually do some good in this world. Wonderful thought, isn't it? 

(Money is not the root of all evil ... _love_ of money is.)


----------



## Beej

There seems to be little reason to hate Gates (unless you are a former competitor  ), even on a Mac board, but his and his wife's philanthropic activities are impressive. Buffet's announcement was remarkable too.

It's nice to have some pleasant stories in the newspapers once in a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amen, Beej. While I don't share Don's dislike for the CBC TV news, there are nights when my wife and I watch and wonder out loud "There MUST be some good news somewhere in the world." It would be good if this gift actually resulted in some significant gains in the fight against HIV/AIDS. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

As much as I don't like Microsoft, I do admire Mr. Gates efforts with AIDS research.

And I hope Elaine that your statement is correct that Mr. Gate's can't be bought.


----------



## Dr.G.

"And I hope Elaine that your statement is correct that Mr. Gate's can't be bought." Gates can be bought..............by the US Government. Of course, T-Bills and Treasury Notes are not really worth what their face value proports.


----------



## Cameo

The soap opera goes on at work. Sean, thank you for asking.

Things are still up in the air as to whether or not the office will remain open now that my boss is leaving. The girl that I took over for Mat leave returned 6 weeks ago and though they were going to see how it goes with two, for the past three weeks the owner has been complaining about paying for two of us but not doing anything about it - leaving me wondering when I was getting turfed.

The other girl turned in her resignation today - she has found another job with less hours per week giving her more time to spend with baby. That means that I have my job if the office remains open. The owner is coming down from head office on Thursday and wants EVERYBODY there. SO, Thursday is DDay. 

I think it is a really sad thing to say for this world when money becomes more important the people. Making a profit off of others misfortune with their health shows a sorry state of affairs I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Jeanne. Remember, The Way of the Doxie is founded on faith in yourself first, and Fate next. You are a person of worth, and this sort of value is usually seen by astute and intelligent bosses. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, will be thinking about you and what transpires on Thursday. 

On the subject of health care I think of the example of wheelchairs and how expensive they are. None of the parts of the different brands are interchangeable so it's all a plot. One good thing that is done in the hospital where I work is that wheelchairs get donated and are loaned to patients free of charge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I have been up since 403AM and I am starting to fade.
Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Wishing you luck will seem trite, so I shall again say "Have faith in yourself". Que sera sera. Paix.


----------



## overkill

I have noticed that a lot of people go by first names in The Shang, and one not to shy away from custom and proper manners, Steve is my name. I do hope that over time I get to know everyone here as well as you all do already.

Jeanne, I do wish the best for you come Thursday. Good night all and some fresh chocolate chunk cookies for the morning treat.


----------



## SINC

Nice to know you Steve. By the way, I always did think you were OK.


----------



## bhil

Nice to meet you Steve, in case you missed it, my name is Sean. We decided not to long ago that since we are all family here in the Shang, we should act like it, and many of us started using our real names in our messages since it was more personal. It is strictly optional so I hope you didn't feel pressured into giving out your real name.


----------



## bhil

Jeanne, I hope all goes well for you on Thursday.


----------



## bhil

Well, I'm not usually much of a night poster so good night all, and we will see you in the morning.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. We have hot coffee ready and the water is boiling for our tea lovers today. Once again we have some chocolate chunk cookies, and I also whipped up a nice fruit platter to pick off from. Dig in and hope that everyone has a great day today. Weather looks nice and promising, and my dad and I can finally pick up some couches for my new place. Moving day is not that far away.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning.

Steve, you are moving out on your own? Is this for the first time? I wish you luck, in any case. 'tis an adjustment. Usually a good one, though 

Hope you all have good days. I expect to have the pool up and running by the end of the morning, so that will be the excitement around here.

I'm stepping back from the whole healthcare discussion, since I can't really comment more without it becoming overly political in tone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Steve, Matt, et al. A quiet morning here in St.John's. I have a feeling that the discussions today shall revolve around pools, moving, jobs, and maybe the odd comment about a doxie or two. This is what is so great about The Shang thread. We are an oasis away from the "flames" that rage all around us in the other threads. However, we just keep on rolling along, picking up a person or two who long for a momentary respite. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Matt, yeah I purchased a condo and am moving in on my own. I was planning on buying a place with my fiance, but things did not work out to plan and we decided to end our relationship. So I decided to start of fresh by buying my first piece of property and get settled back into life. There has been a lot of adjustment in my life over the past 3 months, but I feel that I am moving in a good direction right now and having my own place will help me continue on in life.

I have not lived on my own since my 5 years in Montreal for univeristy, and I am looking forward to it once again.


----------



## Cameo

Once again, welcome to the family Steve. I hope you find it as wonderful here as I do. Life is or can be very stressful and I have found the family here a real godsend. Thank you for spoiling us rotten in the mornings, I can see you are going to be a real treasure here.



Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

Jeanne


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Good luck tomorrow Jeanne, you deserve it.

I have been working on the final editing of the columns for Fridays issue and adding some late arriving letters so just popped in for a quick cuppa. Got to get back to work and get things files in the next half hour. Deadlines, you know.


----------



## Ena

On my way to wake thirteen people up for breakfast. Happy Wednesday all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we should teach you The Way of the Doxie. This will help keep your Life in balance and serenity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I know how you feel. My wife and I are talking about either moving out into the country here in NL, or even moving to the Wolfville/Canning, Nova Scotia region. However, my son, who is just completing his first year of university, would not want to move. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, 13 people for breakfast??? You should have let the Cafe Chez Marc cater this affair.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all. Looks to be another lovely day here on the coast.

I'm finding it hard to keep my focus right now - dealing with a number of concerns for friends and family, not the least of which is my mother is heading into VGH tomorrow for some additional tests. She was in there yesterday, and the doctor sent her home with instructions that when she returns on Thursday to be prepared to be admitted - they're going to stick a camera into her lungs to see what they can see, and if they see something they'll probably do a biopsy on it right away. Obviously I'm a bit worried.

Anyway, worry doesn't do much good, so I'll just distract myself with work. 

Jeanne: I love living in the country, so hope that works out for you. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get good news at work on Thursday too. How isolated would it be for your son? Are there things like buses around for him to take to get into town? My daughter uses her bike to get around in the summer, and during school she just stays in town with her friends if she wants to do something extra curricular, and either takes the bus home or we fetch her (not quite as convenient as living in town). Living in the country is worth it though, to me.

Thanks for breakfast, Steve. 

Later, all.
-Elaine


----------



## Dr.G.

We all wish your mom well, Elaine. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with your Mom's test results Elaine. We're all pulling for her.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I'm off on my way to a fun filled (NOT) day long meeting. Hope everyone has a better day than I'm about to. 

Elaine, I hope all goes well with your Mom's tests.


----------



## SINC

A couple of weeks back when we were away at Big Valley Jamboree, they finally completed the remodelling of our neighbourhood Safeway store, a welcome thing as it was getting a bit shabby. Was quite a surprise when I shopped there for the first time.

It has an automatic water mister to keep the produce fresh. Just before it goes on, you hear the sound of distant thunder and the smell of fresh rain. When you approach the milk cases, you hear cows mooing and smell the scent of fresh hay. When you approach the egg case, you hear hens cluck and cackle and the air is filled with the aroma of bacon and eggs frying. The veggie department features the smell of fresh buttered corn. I don't buy toilet paper there any more.


----------



## overkill

Elaine, I hope you receive good news on your Mother's test. We will all be pulling for her.

Dr. G. It is truly amazing how my three dogs are able to calm me down and bring simple peace at any exact moment in time. They sense sadness and discomfort and give you all their attention. Amazing animals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, yes, dogs have that "sixth sense". Rootie, our oldest doxie and the father of the pups, is not well. The others sense this and leave him alone. Sadly, he loved to play with the pups and is now depressed because he can no longer play with them. We have the aunt of the pups (their mother's half-sister) and every so often she goes over an lies next to Rootie to keep him company.


----------



## RevMatt

Might need the Doxie squad over here today. My daughter's cold continues, although it is improving. But I am a casualty of the war.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, help is on the way. Fresh homemade chicken soup and bagels are being brought to you by the Doxie Express.


----------



## RevMatt

Soup and bagels, and a multi-hour nap. I am still stuffed up, but slightly less miserable. I'll take that and call it a victory


----------



## overkill

I am surprised that I have not had any bad headaches lately with the rapid changes in temperature and air pressure. I usually feel the effects of them pretty good. Hopefully temperature change levels off to small increments only for the remainder of the summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I am surprised that I have not had any bad headaches lately ...." Steve, the serenity and tranquility of The Shang will do that to newcomers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, carpe diem. Paix, mon ami. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Beej

I'm enjoying a relaxing evening before a busy day tomorrow as I get ready to go to a wedding (not mine, clearly). My speech is only close to two minutes, and I'd like to add another minute for a nice quick speech but not so quick that you miss it if you turn around for a moment.

And, for some reason, work is getting somewhat hectic, but that can wait. 

Feel better RM, that's an order. At least, that's the extent of my medical advice.

Overkill: do you also occasionally get the airplane-earpop feeling in elevators in tall buildings? As for weather, I'm just happy I haven't needed the air conditioning for a number of days and can leave my windows and balcony door open. Much better than the week(s) encased in a stinky prison.


----------



## overkill

I do not recall ever getting the ear popping sensations in elevators, but it has been a while since I was in a really tall building. My office is on the 11th floor and thats the top floor, so no air pressure changes there


----------



## Cameo

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well Matt - get better soon.
Beej - Good luck with your speech - I get tongue-tied infront
of people. I have done some presentations for some camera
clubs and I am a nervous wreck. At some point this year I will
be facing a small classroom at an alternative school a friend of
mine runs to teach some photoshop basics. I already have a 
case of the jitters.


Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, try the Empire State Building. It is a real "ear popper".


----------



## overkill

I have been on top of the Empire State building many years ago. I was in NY last summer for a day with friends who had never been there and we wanted to go up, but the wait was 3 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

3 hours?!? I guess native New Yorkers have it much easier. I once had to wait 10 minutes, but that was because the person I was with wanted to get some postcards and I had to wait for her.


----------



## overkill

Yeah 3 hours it was. At least they were nice enough to post a sign when you first walk into the lobby stating the wait time. We arrived in the city in the early morning and were going to go up but it was very cloudy and the view would not have been great. We saw that after lunch the weather improved into a beautiful sunny day, and so we decided to take our chance on the way back to the train station, to only find the long lineup. Oh well, I hope to get back there next summer and take some nice pictures with my new camera.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, I know how you feel. My wife and I are talking about either moving out into the country here in NL, or even moving to the Wolfville/Canning, Nova Scotia region. However, my son, who is just completing his first year of university, would not want to move. We shall see.


Dr.G.

Wolfville is a beautiful area of Nova Scotia.

My Father spent an entire summer there rebuilding an Apple Juice plant that was acquired when his company purchased the Allen's/Mitchell's Label. My mother and I went out to visit him for his 50th birthday and we had quite the party there for him. Those people really know how to party!

In fact, if you ever move there just drop his name to a few of the locals and see if they know him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, MP. I shall do just this as you suggest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good idea Marc, I too will call it a night soon.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, 13 people for breakfast??? You should have let the Cafe Chez Marc cater this affair.


Marc, no offence but I don't think it's a good idea. There would be union pickets destroying the tranquility and political neutrality of Cafe Chez Marc if prepared food were brought in to the hospital from outside sources. The union would view it as contracting out  

Hope all of you wake up healthy, on the 'right side' and not on the wrong side of your beds tomorrow. 

Cameo. All the best with your staff meeting.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning All.

Rising early with young ones means that I can make the coffee and tea. I don't feel much like making anything elaborate this morning, so how about a nice Continental Breakfast?


----------



## MaxPower

I arrived home safely from Winnipeg last night and although it was a very emotional day, I was still glad to have seen all of my family in Winnipeg.

The day was a great celebration of my Uncle's life. I wish I could live my life 1/10 of how he lived.


----------



## overkill

Weclome back MP, and thanks for breakfest this morning. Its funny how you mentioned that you had a day of celebration for the life that your Uncle lived. Having grown up in a family that my dad and his side of the family being Canadian, and my mom and her side being Italian, the difference in how we handle a death in the family is truly something. I found that we always celebrated the life of someone on my dad's side. Always telling stories and sharing pictures and memories for the entire day when family was together. For the Italian in me, it becomes a very religious and dark day. Tears and sadness always filled the ceremony and gatherings afterwards, almost at the opposite end of emotions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, your uncle shall live on in your memories, which is The Way of Life.


----------



## overkill

MP was responsible for breakfest this morning Marc  Need to give credit where its due


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Steve and all. Thanks for the brekkie Warren. Great summer day shaping up here. Now I have to figure out how I will use it.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The little ones we up lots last night, keeping us awake, but at least they slept in this morning, which in turn meant I slept in. Oh well, I wasn't too late for work, and the extra little sleep was good.


----------



## bhil

Warren, I was looking at your Mexitan site to see what you had for insect repellants and noticed that your descriptions for the Skedattle 2oz and 4oz sizes were mixed up. Just an FYI so you can correct it.

I do have a question about it though, since it is all natural, how young of a child can you use it on? Would it be safe for my 3 month old? I plan on ordering some for our 2.5 year old and was wondernig if it would be good for both of them?


----------



## bhil

As an FYI for everyone else, we have "Childrens Off" that we took to the lake with us for our daughter who reacts very badly to mosquito bites. By chance I happened to actually read the small print on the bottle (which is pretty small) and noticed comments like "Do not apply more than twice a day", and "Not for daily use".

Not for daily use??? Do they expect the mosquito's to only come out once every three or four days? Luckily for us, we were trapped in the cabin more often than not because of the weather, so it wasn't a big issue, but our daughter still ended up with some nasty bites. (A mosquito bite on our daughter ends up being about the size of a quarter.)

And a general question we came up with while we were away: does anyone know if there is any correlation between the reaction someone has to a mosquito bite, to that someone has to other kinds of bites like bee stings? Is her reaction an indication of of potential bee sting allergies?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is with great sadness that I pass on the news of the death of Rootie, the father of the doxie pups (aka Full Circle Baymen's Song, CKC Champion). His heart became so enlarged to twice its normal size that he could not eat and could barely breathe.

Thus, we made the difficult decision to have him put to sleep. He was only 6 years old, but luckily he leaves behind Casey and Rosie to carry on his line, along with a load of memories. I am SO grateful that he graced our lives for far too short a short time and sired a beautiful litter. Rosie and Casey will carry on where he leaves us. He shall be dearly missed. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

My deepest sympathy Marc. 

Here are the photos of Rootie posted on my .Mac site for all to see.

Simply: Control>click>open image in new window

And you will have the URLs for these pictures:


----------



## Beej

My condolences, Dr. G.


----------



## Sonal

I'm sorry to hear about Rootie, Marc. That must have been a difficult decision to make, but it would also be difficult to watch him suffer.


------------------
The Rainbow Bridge.

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Don, for this thoughtful gesture. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you as well, Beej and Sonal. It was a difficult decision.

Sonal, let us all hope that there is a Rainbow Bridge. Merci.


----------



## bhil

Marc, sorry for the loss of Rootie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sean. He shall be missed.


----------



## MaxPower

Marc,

Sorry to hear of the loss of Rootie. I know it must have been a very tough decision for both you and Deborah.


----------



## Moscool

Good Dr

Sorry to hear this. We all know how important he was.

Love from this side of the Pond

F.


----------



## RevMatt

Condolences, Marc. I hope you and Deborah and the rest of the Doxie clan can enjoy some quiet time together.


----------



## MLeh

Sorry to hear about Rootie, Marc. Deepest condolences.
-Elaine


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you Warren, Moscool, Matt and Elaine for your well wishes re Rootie. It was a very hard decision, but his quality of life was next to nothing not being able to eat and having to struggle just to breath. His heart could have burst at any moment, thus bringing on a painful and slow death. This way, he was able to slip away peacefully in our arms. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Marc I am very sorry to hear of your loss. By the pictures he looked like a very proud dog and I can see how one would become so attached to an animal like that. Once again, very sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> It was a very hard decision, but his quality of life was next to nothing not being able to eat and having to struggle just to breath.


It was a wise and caring decision as well.


----------



## winwintoo

I will miss Rootie. He and the other doxies brought me such comfort last fall and over the winter when I seemed to have so much on my mind. Even though they weren't "physically" here with me, I knew they were here in spirit and dogs seem to know exactly the right thing to do when someone is troubled.

I can imagine him, weak as he was wanting to comfort _you_ as you held him in his last moments.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Steve, Rootie was a proud dog and a great show dog. He was like a peacock in the showring.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It was a wise and caring decision as well." Beej the wise speaks the truth. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for your kind thought, Margaret. He seemed so sad that he could not run and play with the other doxies, especially his two pups, Casey and Rosie.


----------



## Ena

Marc, saddened to hear the news of Rootie. Although he wasn't here for long it sounds like he had an enjoyable time. As we say at work, quality of life outweighs quantity of life.


----------



## Cameo

Soo sorry Marc. Tough decision but you know that it is the right one. The other correct decision was to hold him when he went to sleep, he couldn't have wished for anything better and you will always know you were there for him til the very last. I did that with a cat I loved dearly and have always been glad to repay him with that gesture. He will always be with you in your heart and you can remember him with happiness knowing you provided for him the best life he could have had.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Ann. The "quality of life" decision was what helped us to make our decision. He was always full of "zip and joy", and when this was gone, all that was left was a doxie struggling to breathe. This is no life for any living thing. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Jeanne, he shall be with us in our hearts and memories. He was the first doxie who helped us understand The Way of the Doxie. He shall be dearly missed. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Gave all three of my dogs a good scratch behind the ears thinking of Rootie tonight. They seemed to sense my thoughts and were very peaceful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, a wise gesture. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

My wife is at work until midnight and my daughter is at a meeting until around 10:00, so I am home along with "that" dog.

For whatever reason, my daughter's dog Tao, a Lhasa Apso jumped up beside me on the couch and lay his head in my lap. He looked up at me as if to say, "I understand".

Odd that. The SOB is not my favourite and usually bites me. But tonight, he is my friend.

Rootie has a far reach indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, The Way of the Doxie is full of mysteries. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Cameo

Two eventful days. Stressful days. Lots happened. Two replies to resumes I had sent out while not knowing what was going on.

I am definately still working - they are keeping the place open. They haven't replaced my boss yet so guess who gets dumped with EVERYTHING. I will end
up responsible for everything till they find another operations manager. My boss is going to show me how to do everything he does tomorrow. I don't want his job - dispatch sucks.

Since I know I am working I didn't return the phone calls about the two jobs - maybe I should just to find out more - but didn't have an opportunity today.

I spoke to the landlord about the house in the country and go see him tomorrow night to sign papers. Might be out of here by the end of September.

So, I am going to be one very busy person - I still have the photo club to take care of as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, any chance YOU could be the new manager? It would be a logical and smart move on the part of the higher ups. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. I am emotionally drained. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Tell Jeanne we believe in her and have faith in her abilities. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc. May tomorrow be a better day, as today has been a tough one on you and your family.

Jeanne, glad to hear you are still working.

Group hug for Marc and Rootie tonight folks.

Paix


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone. 

Marc cherish the memories that you have with Rootie and love them as much as you loved him. Group hug is coming nation wide tonight.

Jeanne, I do hope that everything works out they way you want it to. 

May tomorrow bring new hope and happiness to all that need it.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Glad that it is Friday finally as it has been a long week. Tomorrow I have to help my Grandmother move into her new apartment in a retirement home. She seems very excited since where she currenly is, there are not a lot of people that she can interact with. The centre has a lot great activities and services that I know she will use and benefit from.

Coffee is hot and water boiling for our tea lovers. I have made some french toast and stuffed fresh blueberries and cream cheese in between two slices. Anyone looking for some Canadian maple syrup, its right beside the serving plates. We also have some fresh banana cake muffins with chocolate icing to dive into. Enjoy all and have a great day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve et all.

You are one busy guy this morning. Have to pass on the toast as a coffee will do until I am fully awake.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. Looking like a busy and grumpy day here. Yours sounds better, Steve.

Sean, I would think that MP's bug stuff is quite safe on kids of any age. We have some, and it works well. Your daughter will smell a little like a candy cane, which would probably be a plus for her


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good night Marc. May tomorrow be a better day, as today has been a tough one on you and your family." Thank you, Don. I chose my brother wisely. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

"May tomorrow bring new hope and happiness to all that need it." Amen, Steve.


----------



## Cameo

oooohhhhhhhh! Steve, arent you wonderful!
Hopefully that will help me wake up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wake up, Jeanne. Today is YOUR day. Carpe diem. Excelsior.


----------



## Cameo

I am excited and scared. The road is at a fork and I need to know I am taking the right one.

Is it normal procedure to sign papers for renting - I understand he will want to know that Yes I am serious and will be renting at the end of September or October as there is the possibility of the end of september and will want something to hold me to it. I guess my problem is that things have never really
stayed secure for me and I end up landing on my keester again and again - always pulling myself up but more cautious all the time. I guess I am just being silly.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast Steve. I got up late and didn't have time to make anything before I got on the bus this morning. TGIF, I have been scrambling all week to catch up from my week off (both at work and at home) and now I have one day to pack up and get ready for my flight out first thing Sunday morning. I'm off to Pennsylvania for a couple of days for work, a short little trip, but I have the feeling it is going to be slightly annoying with upped security measures currently in place.


----------



## bhil

Jeanne, congrats on the house, I remember you mentioning it before and know you really wanted it. You deserve something for the stress you've been through lately. And I'm also happy to hear you still have your job, but don't pass by following up on those phone calls about the other positions. One might be the job you've always wanted, but you won't know until you find out more. Always keep your avenues open, especially if they are going to be dumping all that extra work on you until they hire a new boss.


----------



## bhil

Matt, thanks for the reference on Warren's bug spray. I definitely plan on getting some.


----------



## RevMatt

*I'm going back to the barter system...*

aka, how I feel about banks today 

http://archive.gamespy.com/comics/dorktower/images/comics/classic01.gif


----------



## SINC

That describes one of my banks to a tee.


----------



## Sonal

Hey Jeanne,

Good luck today at work.

What kind of papers were you signing? Was it a lease, or something else?

On the surface, it sounds fine, but if you are curious, just ask. 

Incidentally, Ontario has a Rental Tribunal helpline that you can call toll-free if you ever have questions about the Tenant Protection Act, or what your rights are as a tenant. It's a good service.


----------



## Dr.G.

That describes my old bank to a "tee" as well. My new bank is far more forgiving in that we switched everything over to it and they life mortgages and RRSPs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Jeanne. Have faith in yourself.


----------



## Cameo

Sonal - thank you. Funny cause I used to work for a property management company -only in the office though - years ago now but we dealt with apartments and condominiums and just not sure how things have changed since then or if there is a difference between houses and apts. I don't think this is a lease - I know he wants first and last - so just curious and will find out tonight., cause I will read the whole thing.

I am so glad that it is Friday.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you Marc. Im sure everything will be fine - I am just not as spontaneous as I used to be. 

Hope things are better for you today - I know that it is hard.


----------



## Sonal

Jeanne,

There's no legal difference between renting a house and renting an apartment. 

I think the only issue that comes up is who is responsible for snow shovelling and keeping the lawn mowed, but that comes down to what you agree to with your landlord. People who rent houses are *typically* responsible for their own utilities (it's not a shared meter) but again, that depends on what you agree to with your landlord.

A few years ago, the Landlord and Tenant Act was replaced by the Tenant Protection Act, and there are some proposed modifications in the works. Most of this is in favour of the tenant, so overall, you should be okay.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Matt, thanks for the reference on Warren's bug spray. I definitely plan on getting some.


Thanks Sean.

Now can I also interest you in some SPF 30 perhaps?


----------



## Cameo

Thanks again Sonal. Don't know why I am so nervous - too many things happening at once and as seems usual in my life too many things up in the air.
All of that is settled now and things are definately looking my way.........

Once I sign these papers after a good read and I know what I am doing things will
be better.

Warren - living in the country I may need to contact you about bug spray.....


----------



## SINC

Aaaaahhhhhh, did you hear that?

It was the sound of the can of cold beer opening after a very long day of measuring new houses for railings and spindles. Man it was hot in those houses under construction. I drove over 200 km and never left the greater Edmonton area. Now I  have enough work to keep me busy all weekend. Drat.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thank you Marc. Im sure everything will be fine - I am just not as spontaneous as I used to be. 

Hope things are better for you today - I know that it is hard."

Jeanne, have faith in yourself and the spontanaity shall return when you need it most.

Thanks also for the kind thought. There were tears again shared between my wife and I over the sudden loss of Little Rootie. He was named after Rootie Kazootie -- "The little boy filled with zip and joy".

http://www.tvdays.com/rootie.htm


----------



## Cameo

There will be tears for a little while Marc - you loved him. But all will be well, have faith and remember the _way of the doxie_


----------



## Dr.G.

"There will be tears for a little while Marc - you loved him. But all will be well, have faith and remember the way of the doxie." Yes, Jeanne, The Way of the Doxie is full of tears and laughter, obstacles, U-turns, unexpected moments, and loads of memories. 

In the words of William Wordsworth

"What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;

We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be."

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Marc,

This is one of the most comforting things I have read re the loss of a dog:

There is one best place to bury a dog.
"If you bury him in this spot, he will come to you when you call, 
come to you over the grim, dim frontier of death,
and down the well-remembered path, and to your side again.
"And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel, 
they shall not growl at him, nor resent his coming, for he belongs there.

"People may scoff at you, see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall, 
who hear no whimper, people who may never really have had a dog.
Smile at them, for you shall know something that is hidden from them,
and which is well worth the knowing.

"The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master." 

Ben Hur Lampman


----------



## SINC

Well, it has been a long and busy day and I will now call it a night. A quick peek at the news and then it is off to bed. Night all.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

The forecast is calling for rain all day and just my luck. we have guests coming over for a BBQ today. Oh well I guess it will be inside.

So coffee and tea is on, and the omelet bar is open as well with all the fixin's one could ask for. And feel free to try the Belgian waffles with the fresh homemade blueberry syrup and fresh fruit.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> ...Warren - living in the country I may need to contact you about bug spray.....


Jeanne,

Yes, please feel free to contact me any time regarding any of my products. You may follow the link at the bottom of my signature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. MP, an "omelet bar"???? GREAT idea. I shall bring some freshly picked NL blueberries for the waffles. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thanks for that Lampman poem. We have to pick up Rootie's ashes today and it shall not be an easy time. It was different with Rags and Annie, because they were 14 and 16 years old respectively. Little Rootie was only 6. Still, as I have said, we have a son and daughter from his one and only sired litter, so we shall be grateful for this and for all the loving memories he left with us. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

Did you know that blueberries are a very powerful antioxidant?

Probably one of the best sources Mother Nature has provided us to get rid of free radicals.

So bring 'em on!!


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning. The final installment of the Birthday parties is today. All kinds of small children will be here. I didn't like large groups of kids when I was one. I'll let you know how it goes 

Marc, was Rootie born with a bad heart? Or does the vet know what went wrong? It is always sad to see a life ended early. Good luck today.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Warren, great job on the breakfast.

Marc, while today may not be easy, remember you have done the right thing and take comfort in that knowledge.

Have a great weekend people.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Did you know that blueberries are a very powerful antioxidant?" Yes, Warren, I did learn that recently due to a report by a MUN prof who found that NL blueberries are very high in antioxidants due to the harsh growing conditions in which they grow.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, was Rootie born with a bad heart? Or does the vet know what went wrong? It is always sad to see a life ended early. Good luck today." Matt, this heart condition is not common to the breed, or his bloodline. It was picked up by a vet during a routine visit when he was two. He has been on medication ever since. However, for the past month or so it worsened, and for the past week it was getting very bad. Medication could have kept him alive for a few more days or weeks, but at what cost? He could have died due to his heart bursting, or peacefully in our arms. We chose the latter.

Thanks for your concern. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, while today may not be easy, remember you have done the right thing and take comfort in that knowledge." Very true, Don. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## RevMatt

Aye, you made the right choice. My best to you and yours.


----------



## Cameo

Moring everyone. Warren - nice and sunny out so far, maybe the forecast is wrong? Thanks for breakfast, omlets were yummmmmmmm.. So glad you and
steve take care of breakfast as I and generally up and out the door in the mornings. Never stop to even think about making breakfast. 

Don, I gather you are away for the weekend, enjoy

Marc, you know my thoughts are with you.

Steve - did you sleep in this morning???

Matt -have fun.

I am soooooo looking forward to living in the country.......they had to change my
appointment with them from last night so I am waiting til tomorrow now to take care of the paperwork. I can't wait. I am already packing in my head and will probably start this weekend. Kids have been cleaning and sorting a bit already too.


----------



## SINC

No Jeanne, I am home as Ann is working today and tomorrow. Will probably do some writing for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, you know my thoughts are with you." Thank you, Jeanne......as my thoughts are with you as you take a new turn in your life. My wife and I are actually discussing moving to Wolfville, NS in 3-5 years. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Checking in with my work week over. Downtown is lively as usual with the Dragon Boat Festival on this weekend. Great weather for it with clear skies and warm temps.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Unfortunately Jeanne I did not get to sleep in on a Saturday, I had to get to my Grandmother's so that I could help her move today. Everything went well and she is settling into her new apartment. It is in a very nice building with lots of Italian people that she can interact with. She will have a more active life style there than where she was previously. I am just glad that she is excited about this new phase in her life. She spent 17 years at her last place, and although I know she will miss it, I think she realizes that now was the time to start to do more of what she really wanted in life. I do hope that she starts to travel back home to Italy and Argentina. I also hope to accompany her on a trip since it has been a while since I have been to either place as well.

Sorry I missed breakfest MP, I do hope to catch the next one.

Friday night I was able to pick up a lot of the furniture that I need for my new place. I am very excited about that. Only a couple of weeks away now. Cheers to everyone and hope we are all having a nice evening.


----------



## RevMatt

Good evening, all. Well, we all lived. It was a long and exciting day. My daughter fell asleep in under a minute (versus her normal 20+), and I doubt my evening will be long. Still, and excellent time, all in all. This was the party of all Russians, and I always feel a bit like an outsider. Although now that I can at least understand an adult conversation, not so much. But culturally, we are out of sync in many ways. One example: The invite was for 10:30. At 10:33 my wife was out of the shower and half dressed, having not yet eaten for the day. I was having a minor stroke. The first person showed at about 10 to 11, and apologised for being early.

Anywho, far too much food, as is always the case when my wife cooks for a crowd. So leftover gingerbread bundt cake for everyone! There is a whole cake left, plus, so eat well


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone. Have some more moving to do tomorrow to finish up for my Grandmother and also going to see if I can find a deal on a new couch for my condo. I guess I sofabed may be an option for if guests are going to be staying over. We will see what is out there!


----------



## MaxPower

Mrumph, smack, slurp.

Did you say something Reverend? I found this delicious gingerbread bundt cake and I couldn't resist. I hope nobody minds. beejacon


----------



## SINC

Hey Warren, how did the BBQ go and what did you burn?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, one and all. It is 2AM here in St. John's, but the party has just ended. So, someone else shall have to do the brunch tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. My thoughts are with you this morning. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's hope that Macspectrum (aka Michael) posts #10,000 here in The Shang. We shall see.

I know where #20,000 is being posted.


----------



## Dr.G.

In case I have not told you ALL recently, I love you all and appreciate your understanding of The Way of the Doxie and the all too sudden death of Rootie, our #1 doxie. I wish you ALL a good night and good Life.


----------



## SINC

Yep, time to pack it in too. Night all.


----------



## bhil

Hah, if you get up early enough it IS possible to beat Steve and Marc in to make breakfast for everyone!


----------



## bhil

I'm all packed and ready to go on my quick trip own to Pennsylvania. My plane departs at 6:00am which is why I am up at this ridiculous hour getting ready. So, I thought I would pop in and start coffee and tea for everyone, and start warming up the griddle so where people started drifting in, things would be ready. I'll prep the continental breakfast as well for those not sticking around for Sunday brunch. I should have internet access on the trip so see you soon.


----------



## MaxPower

Good breakfast Sean.

Thanks.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Hey Warren, how did the BBQ go and what did you burn?


It went good Mr. Smarty Pants. 

We did a prime rib on the rotisserie with some Louisiana Cajun Corn. It turned out good. It's just too bad that my wife and I think we can have a social life with two young kids around. I didn't really eat my meal. I was tending to our first all through out dinner.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning Sean, although you are already on the road. Thanks for the breakkies. Warren, I know what you mean about not getting to eat much. We had mouthwateringly good BBQ'd ribs yesterday afternoon (along with some other "food" of the salad variety) and I hardly got any. Although my wife did. Hrm, maybe we DO need another child, just so that the discomfort is balanced out... 

Have a good day, everyone. Lots of cool rain overnight has relieved the stickyness, and with our low energie levels, I expect this to be a quiet day around here.


----------



## winwintoo

overkill said:


> Good night everyone. Have some more moving to do tomorrow to finish up for my Grandmother and also going to see if I can find a deal on a new couch for my condo. I guess I sofabed may be an option for if guests are going to be staying over. We will see what is out there!


Sofabeds are highly over-rated! I have one and so far the only benefit I've derived from it is the exercise I get from trying to move it around   

Typically the mattress is so thin that anyone of any size sinks down and ends up with a steel bar across the hips or shoulders.

I later discovered the air mattress with legs at Canadian Tire and you can usually pick them up for $69 if you watch the ads. They are pretty basic, but for a one night stay, are much more comfortable.

If you want to provide a bit more glamour, Home Outfitters has better quality air mattresses that fit the Canadian Tire frame.

If it's not too much information, I abandoned a traditional bed a couple of years ago and now sleep on one of these Canadian Tire/Home outfitter beds. Much more comfortable than any bed I ever had.

Good morning all. I looks like a nice day, but I'm working so it will have to get along without me.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning Sean, nice job on getting breakfast served early.

Morning Warren and Matt and Margaret and all who follow this morning.


----------



## overkill

Thanks for breakfest this morning Sean. Gives me enough energy to finish the move this morning for my grandmother.

Margaret I have tossed and turned on the sofabed aspect for my condo. I already have an air mattress that I could use for guests if need be, but I have always had a sofa bed in any house that I lived in so for me it always felt like a required piece 

Hope everyone else has a nice Sunday to end the weekend.


----------



## MLeh

overkill said:


> I have _tossed and turned_ on the sofabed aspect


In my opinion the only GOOD sofabed is the one that you sleep on when it is still folded up into the couch position. I'd just as soon sleep on the floor.

Horrible things. Should be banned. 

Only thing worse than sofabeds are futon couches (which are left in the couch position for years and years, never taken out and beaten), and are, if it can be imagined, WORSE than sleeping on the floor.

Everyone should sleep in their 'guest bed' for at least a week, at least once a year before offering it to anyone else.

And my friends wonder why I stay in hotels ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I need coffee. Never try to outdrink people born and raised in St.John's or rural Sask. and Manitoba. They put me under the table last night. Luckily, I stopped drinking about midnight, so no hangover. Paix, mes amis.

What day is it today???


----------



## SINC

No hangover eh? It's Sunday.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, I woke up Sunday morning 
With no way to hold my head that didn't hurt. 
And the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad, 
So I had one more for dessert. 
Then I fumbled in my closet through my clothes 
And found my cleanest dirty shirt. 
Then I washed my face and combed my hair 
And stumbled down the stairs to meet the day. 

I'd smoked my mind the night before 
With cigarettes and songs I'd been picking. 
But I lit my first and watched a small kid 
Playing with a can that he was kicking. 
Then I walked across the street 
And caught the Sunday smell of someone frying chicken. 
And Lord, it took me back to something that I'd lost 
Somewhere, somehow along the way. 

On a Sunday morning sidewalk, 
I'm wishing, Lord, that I was stoned. 
'Cause there's something in a Sunday 
That makes a body feel alone. 
And there's nothing short a' dying 
That's half as lonesome as the sound 
Of the sleeping city sidewalk 
And Sunday morning coming down. 

In the park I saw a daddy 
With a laughing little girl that he was swinging. 
And I stopped beside a Sunday school 
And listened to the songs they were singing. 
Then I headed down the street, 
And somewhere far away a lonely bell was ringing, 
And it echoed through the canyon 
Like the disappearing dreams of yesterday. 

On a Sunday morning sidewalk, 
I'm wishing, Lord, that I was stoned. 
'Cause there's something in a Sunday 
That makes a body feel alone. 
And there's nothing short a' dying 
That's half as lonesome as the sound 
Of the sleeping city sidewalk 
And Sunday morning coming down.


One of my favourite songs of all times. 'course, that's because most Sunday mornings feel that way to me, without the benefit of the night before. But never mind that


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife made me a "hair of the doxie" drink, which is somewhat like a "hair of the dog" drink, but with real doxie fur. I am feeling much better now.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you are recovering Marc.

Matt, you have great taste in music, but who does this song best? I am torn between Johhny Cash and Kris Kristofferson with Cash having the edge.

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/smcdjc.mp3

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/smcdkrisk.mp3


----------



## Dr.G.

KK has the edge on this song, Don.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> KK has the edge on this song, Don.


I find Cash makes it a bit easier to understand the lyrics, but that is the only difference. I can listen to either with no problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I can listen to either with no problem." As can I, Don, to most any songs sung by KK or Cash.


----------



## Cameo

kk has the edge and not just because I can't stand Johnny Cash.


----------



## RevMatt

I'm a Cash man, if for no other reason than that's the version I grew up with.


----------



## MLeh

Definitely Kris Kirstofferson. Gotta go with the original artist and creator.

Oh ... and for Don: check out the 'featured photo' in the online version of our local rag this week. 

http://www.coastreporter.net/

Check out the story titled "Biggest weekend in the Northwest does it again" in the sports section too.


----------



## winwintoo

One word. Cash.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the links Elaine. Nice to see the hobby is alive and well on the coast. St. Albert Cruisers, of which I am an honourary life member, host the largest show of its type in western Canada called "Rockin' August" and as you can see by our two covers, we give it plenty of ink in our paper:


----------



## Cameo

I am still waiting. Met with the landlord this afternoon for the house in the country and we went through the tenant/landlord agreement that they have written up.
All seems fair to me with responsibilities where they should be - they will do a check on me tomorrow and if that is well then the house is mine. He was worried at first about a single mother but told his wife that I am "gutsy" and would work out fine. He did say it looked like a go and I will find out tomorrow.........I had so hoped to know today........life has been up in the air enough I am now very antsy.



Ugggghhhhhhhhhhh!


calm like a doxie, calm like a doxie, calm like a doxie...................dunno if this is going to work....


----------



## overkill

I am sure that it will all work out the way you want Jeanne. Sounds like everything is set for you to get the house. I know that feeling of having to wait for final words on the property that you want. I just went through all of that with my condo purchase and having to wait on the bank and clearing all the conditions about my mortgage before finalization. Once dealt with and you can start to think about the place as yours, its always a nice feeling.

My grandmother is all moved in and she seems happy but tired since this took a lot out of her this weekend. I told her to relax and go for a nice stroll to the local picnic that the building was holding for all of the seniors. I even stopped by it to see how much fun people were having. Got myself some popcorn


----------



## Sonal

I'm sure it'll be fine, Jeanne. Just remember to breathe. 

I can't speak for every landlord, but the main reason I do the credit check is simply to verify that what I've been told more or less matches up with what shows up on the report. It's more of an insurance against instincts than anything else. As long as there are no surprises, it's usually fine.


----------



## bhil

Well, after a day of traveling, with only one overly delayed, messed up flight (half way through boarding they moved the flight to a different gate and plane, and had to take everyone off and move them), I now sit in my hotel room in Pennsylvania. Glad everyone enjoyed breakfast this morning.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you made the trip safely Sean. Enjoy your few days there.

Note to ET: Don't forget to phone home.

ET = Educated Traveller = Sean.


----------



## overkill

Sean how did you find all the new security measures that airlines and airports have put into place? I have not flown since pre 9/11 and have not experienced anything that has changed with respect to last week's changes.


----------



## Cameo

I am not too worried about the credit check and I don't begrudge them doing it. I was honest with them about it. I have some quick rearranging to do tomorrow morning as this came up totally unexpectedly but that should fall into place alright. It is the waiting that is so hard as I had thought a decision was made as
I had filled out an application last fall for this place - the only reason they chose someone else was that they had applied first. He hasn't even listed the place up for rent - he called me to see if I was still interested first so I made an impression.

Steve - always be glad that you are there for your grandmother - life goes by so quickly and we have to treasure the times we have with our loved ones. I miss my grandmother something terrible.


----------



## SINC

I get this feeling the place is yours Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Sonal is correct -- do NOT forget your breathing exercises while you say your doxie mantras. I too feel that you shall get this new place and a new chapter of your life shall begin to unfold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I too would like to know about the new airport regulations. I have to fly to San Francisco in late Sept. and although I have a US and Canadian passport, I would like to know of any restrictions re my iBook and iPod Shuffle.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Glad to hear you are recovering Marc.
> 
> Matt, you have great taste in music, but who does this song best? I am torn between Johhny Cash and Kris Kristofferson with Cash having the edge.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/smcdjc.mp3
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/smcdkrisk.mp3


Anything but Johnny Cash is just blasphemy.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Sean, I too would like to know about the new airport regulations. I have to fly to San Francisco in late Sept. and although I have a US and Canadian passport, I would like to know of any restrictions re my iBook and iPod Shuffle.


A month away? Things'll have changed by then.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Note to ET: Don't forget to phone home.


Did this half way through the day, and again as soon as I got into the hotel. I know better than to break that rule. I was actually waiting for my wife to call me back when I made the last post.


----------



## RevMatt

Looks like Johnny is ahead by one vote


----------



## bhil

overkill said:


> Sean how did you find all the new security measures that airlines and airports have put into place? I have not flown since pre 9/11 and have not experienced anything that has changed with respect to last week's changes.


Passing through security was extra slow, it is now mandatory to take your shoes off and it almost seemed like there were two options: have your carry-ons searched, or get the full metal detector wand treatment even if the walk through metal detector didn't go off (this happened to me, the luggage search happened to the guy I was traveling with). Being as this is a very short trip, the no liquid/gel rule was a real pain. I only packed a carry on with my clothes, but could not take my toothpaste/mouthwash/Dristan/shampoo/conditioner/etc along. The hotel did supply some of this complimentary, but I still had to run out to Target and pick up a few things they didn't have, which even though I purchased travel sizes, will still have the majority of it thrown away. (I hate wasting things like this.)

There are currently no restrictions on electronics, so I had no problems with my Powerbook, iPod, or cell phone.


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> A month away? Things'll have changed by then.


Marc, Elaine is probably right, things will more than likely have changed by then. However, my next trip out is on Sept 10, so I can update everyone on security again at that point.

Oh, and one thing I forgot to mention, being as the no liquids/gels thing is a newly implemented rule, be ready to hear about it. They broadcast it over the speaker system in every airport at least once every five minutes. I should be able to repeat it in my sleep by the time I get home.


----------



## bhil

It's been a long day, and I think it's now time for bed. Good night everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the update, Sean.


----------



## SINC

Night Sean, sleep well. That is if that is possible in a hotel room.


----------



## overkill

Thanks for the info Sean. So I guess tomorrow would be a good idea to start investing in some stock of Crest and Colgate makers, since there will be an increase in their sales if people are not allowed to travel with these items and are forced to buy them at the destination point. I also thought I heard that there was an electronics ban on at least iPods because of the bomb scares.

Anyways, off to bed I get. Hopefully I will be up a little ealier tomorrow to get some breakfest ready for every one  Good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I should give you your own key to the Cafe Chez Marc since you are making breakfast more often than I am these days. Luckily, the doxies like you or you would be killed before you got in more than a few steps. They are trained attack dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully tomorrow shall be your day. Say good night to Gracie for me. Merci. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks again to all of you in my extended Shang family for your kind thoughts and words re the death of Rootie. It was appreciated.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks again to all of you in my extended Shang family for your kind thoughts and words re the death of Rootie. It was appreciated.


You are most welcome Marc.

I think I speak for most "Shangers" when I say that your presence in The Shang is equally appreciated by us all. We thank you for that. 

And we were glad we could bring you some degree of comfort.

Rootie would approve too.


----------



## MLeh

overkill said:


> Thanks for the info Sean. So I guess tomorrow would be a good idea to start investing in some stock of Crest and Colgate makers, since there will be an increase in their sales if people are not allowed to travel with these items and are forced to buy them at the destination point. I also thought I heard that there was an electronics ban on at least iPods because of the bomb scares.
> 
> Anyways, off to bed I get. Hopefully I will be up a little ealier tomorrow to get some breakfest ready for every one  Good night all.


You can still take liquids and gels in your checked luggage - just not in your carry on. What that means is people, like myself, who don't usually check any luggage will either have to check a bag, or buy replacements at the other end.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Coffee is ready, I even brewed a nice pot of dark roast for those who fancy it. Water is boiling for tea right now as we speak. I have some nice crepes with fresh berries that have been carmelized and can be poured over them. Also we have a nice fruit platter with fesh fruit ready for all to enjoy. Toast and cereal is available for anyone who is looking for a lighter start to the morning 

Looks to be a nice day weather wise, so hopefully I can get home and enjoy the late afternoon cleaning my car inside and out.


----------



## overkill

Thankfully the Doxies enjoy my cooking also, it was a much easier way to break the ice with them


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Thanks for the crepes Steve. I'm off to meet with clients for the day. Hopefully I'll get a chance to check back in later.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning All.

The boys let me sleep in this morning. A nice treat and Then I find this wonderful breakfast made. Thanks Steve.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all.

Don spoke for this Shanger, certainly.

Enjoy your days, everyone.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Steve and thanks for breakfast. Have a great day at your meetings Sean. Glad we agree on something Matt.


----------



## bhil

I get to check back in sooner than I thought. We called our client and he said he would me us at the hotel at 8:30, leaving me a free half hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Thanks for a great meal, Steve. I love fruit first thing in the morning. Yes, you are a fine cook. However, the doxies are getting a bit overweight, so no crepes for them. Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You are most welcome Marc.

I think I speak for most "Shangers" when I say that your presence in The Shang is equally appreciated by us all. We thank you for that. 

And we were glad we could bring you some degree of comfort.

Rootie would approve too."

Thank you Don, and you as well Matt, and everyone who had a kind word or thought re the sudden loss of Rootie. Yes, we are a family here in The Shang, and we share our victories and losses, our tears and laughter. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Yes, we are a "family" here and it wouldn't be the Shang without Marc, Don, Elaine, Ann, Warren, Sean, Matt, ............*everyone* here, including those such as lotus and Peter etc who haven't posted in a while but still in our thoughts.
Everyone is important and I for one am thankful to have you all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fine words, Jeanne, from a fine woman. Paix.

PS Say hello to Gracie for me. Merci.


----------



## Beej

Good afternoon everyone. I'm enjoying a couple days of vacation on my couch. Today's activities may involve rolling over, walking to Blockbuster and scratching myself. 

Just thought I'd share that with everyone.


----------



## MLeh

Beej said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I'm enjoying a couple days of vacation on my couch. Today's activities may involve rolling over, walking to Blockbuster and scratching myself.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that with everyone.


Sounds like a real dog's day, Beej.

Edit: morning everyone.


----------



## Beej

Life's rrruff.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Beej said:


> Life's rrruff.


reminds me of the old joke of a man that brings in his "talking" dog into a talent agency.

"What does he do?" asks the agent?
"He talks" replies the owner.

owner: What is on top of a house?
dog; roof !
owner: How does sandpaper feel?
dog: ruff !!
owner: Who was the greatest baseball player of all time?
dog: roof moof !! (babe ruth)

the agent kicks them out his office

while waitng for the elevator the dog turns to the owner and says; "Maybe I shoulda' said Dimaggio?"


----------



## vimy

MACSPECTRUM said:


> reminds me of the old joke of a man that brings in his "talking" dog into a talent agency.
> 
> "What does he do?" asks the agent?
> "He talks" replies the owner.
> 
> owner: What is on top of a house?
> dog; roof !
> owner: How does sandpaper feel?
> dog: ruff !!
> owner: Who was the greatest baseball player of all time?
> dog: roof moof !! (babe ruth)
> 
> the agent kicks them out his office
> 
> while waitng for the elevator the dog turns to the owner and says; "Maybe I shoulda' said Dimaggio?"



I had a teacher when I was in grade nine that told this joke. Well most of it anyways he left out the end part which would have made the joke funny :lmao: Oh and he added "whats on a tree, Dog "Bark Bark"


----------



## bhil

Meetings wrapped up early so now I get some time to myself. I think I'll have a nap and make up for lost sleep yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

"while waitng for the elevator the dog turns to the owner and says; "Maybe I shoulda' said Dimaggio?" Good one, Michael. This goes back to burlesque.


----------



## bhil

Welcome to the Shang vimy. Put up a chair a stay a while. Just be careful not to step on the doxies.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "while waitng for the elevator the dog turns to the owner and says; "Maybe I shoulda' said Dimaggio?" Good one, Michael. This goes back to burlesque.


Yep,

The first time I heard that one, I laughed so hard I kicked the sides out of my crib.


----------



## medic03

It has been a stressful few days and I was wondering if a new neighbour might rest their weary feet here in the Shang. I have to admit I've visited many times but have never stopped to say hi.


----------



## SINC

Hi medic03. Sure glad you stopped by to say hello. You will find that Shangers are a laid back bunch who offer encouragement and support to all who pass this way. Be sure to make your visit a regular one from now on!


----------



## medic03

Thank you for the welcome SINC. As appears custom around these parts, I have some freshly squeezed lemonade for all to share. 
_and by the way my real name is Treena _


----------



## Sonal

Hello medico3 and vimy. Welcome to the Shang.

By all means, put your feet up and relax. Mind the doxies, but do feel free to pet them--doxie-petting is good relaxation therapy.

Do help yourself to a complimentary welcome coffee or tea from Cafe Chez Marc. It's getting on tea-time around here, so do help yourself to a muffin or one of them many other assorted baked goods if you'd like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Treena and Vimy. As owner and operator of The Cafe Chez Marc, and the owner of the doxies that you see roaming about, I too welcome you to The Shang. Of course, The Shang is owned by no one person. We are just a virtual communal family here, caring for each other and sharing our tears and laughter. 

"Mind the doxies, but do feel free to pet them--doxie-petting is good relaxation therapy." May you find peace and tranquility here in The Shang, your own personal oasis. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Treena and Vimy - what pretty names. Welcome to the Shang, we hope you enjoy it here. I can relate to the stressful week past, and more to come.
So, I drop in here and vent and get advice and leave feeling like I can handle things. They are a wonderful bunch of people and we have a lot of fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, remember your Way of the Doxie mantra and breathing exercises. It shall help you to unlock your inner self, the self filled with strength and confidence.


----------



## overkill

Welcome Treen and Vimy to The Shangrila. Hope you enjoy your stay as much as I have. Thanks for the drink as well, quite refreshing. Please feel free to help yourself to our breakfest treats and general offerings. Be mindful that once you enter Shangrila, you will find it difficult to leave


----------



## jeac5

Wow, it is soooo good to see that the Clubhouse is still alive and kickin', even for those of us who have been on the MIA list for a long time now. I hope everyone is doing well. I resolve to try to visit more often...must visit, must visit...
That oughta do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Jeac5. The doxies missed you. How was teaching in Virginia?


----------



## RevMatt

Are you sure it is you who own the doxies, Marc, and not the other way around?

Welcome, Treena and Vimy.


----------



## jeac5

Hi Dr. G, 
Wow, has it really been that long? It was fine; a good first year, but I decided to come home. Well, to Quebec actually, to learn French. I am in the process, not quite there yet. I have been teaching here too, Elementary and also English to adults. How have you been?


----------



## SINC

Wow, now there is a voice from the past - Welcome back, Jeac5!

Where have you been? How are you doing? I hope all is well with you.


----------



## overkill

Marc, any comments about your upcoming 20000th post?


----------



## jeac5

Wow, you all have really good memories. I scarcely remember where I've been. In NS, in Quebec since a year. I am fine, though in a state of flux, nothing out of the ordinary. Change is good, right?
Anyway, how about you SINC? Doing well?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good point, Matt. "I shall remember who is boss..........I shall remember who is boss............I shall remember who is boss..........I shalll.........."


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I am thinking about what to say in posting #20,000, but it is not as significant to me as #10,000.


----------



## overkill

So I guess no spoilers at this time then  Well I think I am finally done dealing with the bank to get the mortgage all settled and now they can just start to suck money out of my account and smile about it.


----------



## bhil

Hi Treena and welcome to the Shang!

jeac5 welcome back! I don't actually remember if I was even around when you left, but after I read the Shang from post #1 to the end I felt like I knew all the old regulars, and forgot who I had actually met and who I hadn't.


----------



## SINC

jeac5 said:


> Wow, you all have really good memories. I scarcely remember where I've been.
> Anyway, how about you SINC? Doing well?


I'm as fine as frog's hair jeac5, thanks for asking!


----------



## bhil

Steve, I think the only bigger scam there is than a mortgage is just running a bank in general. They will take you for anything and everything they can, and smile at you while you do it. But, there are some things you just can't avoid so no matter how much you dislike it, you still have to deal with them.


----------



## Cameo

I'm still waiting. They have spoken to my landlord, my boss, my friend and probably my aunt. Since it is taking so long to get to me I am getting worried.

I HATE waiting...............

My place is already rented if I do leave.......


----------



## overkill

Oh I agree with you. For buying my first property, I have found this to be a very big learning experience. Lots of firsts for me during this journey and I will be able to pull a lot away from it all and apply it to future dealings. I did not have any difficulties with my bank, it just seemed that at random times that the person who I was dealing with would forget to ask me for certain information and I would find myself having to scramble to try and come up with it. Thats okay, everything seems good now and we move onto the next step...the lawyer


----------



## overkill

Cameo said:


> I HATE waiting...............


I was just there! Not a feeling that I want to go through ever again. I do hope it all works out for you Jeanne.


----------



## bhil

overkill said:


> ...Thats okay, everything seems good now and we move onto the next step...the lawyer


That part was easy for me, my father and brother are both lawyers.


----------



## overkill

bhil said:


> That part was easy for me, my father and brother are both lawyers.


Well that would take one pin out of my back


----------



## bhil

Jeanne, maybe we should send out the doxies to "convince" them that the house should go to you?


----------



## Cameo

Well, my landlord told them wonderful stuff ( he phoned me after he spoke with them), my boss said nice things and my friend was wonderful. They said last night
it looked like a go........... so why leave telling me so long?


----------



## MLeh

Waiting is difficult. I'm still waiting to hear about the results of my mum's biopsy on Thursday. The doctor promised 'Saturday or Monday'. I don't know which will be worse - waiting or actually finding out.


----------



## SINC

I took a course in speed waiting. Now I can wait an hour in only ten minutes.


----------



## jeac5

Thanks for the welcome back, bhil. I did that too, when I first found this place, read the whole thread from beginning to end. Though, at that time it was the precursor to the Clubhouse. Still not an easy feat, though. You should be commended!


----------



## Cameo

Elaine - I hope there is good news about your mom. At least what I am waiting for has nothing to do with a loved ones health.


----------



## bhil

jeac5 said:


> Thanks for the welcome back, bhil. I did that too, when I first found this place, read the whole thread from beginning to end. Though, at that time it was the precursor to the Clubhouse. Still not an easy feat, though. You should be commended!


Commended or committed? beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, the doxies are not to be used as enforcers. Jeanne, patience is the art of the doxie as it watches the badger hole.


----------



## overkill

All of this doxie relaxation made me spend some time with my three dogs outside in the backyard. Played with them and watched them chew on grass. Always relaxing to interact with them. Doxie or no doxie


----------



## Cameo

Well my patience has until 9:00 - then I take control and call them.
Or before.


----------



## Cameo

They aren't home.


----------



## overkill

12 mins til 9. Then call...my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Cameo

I am being a baby now. I did call and left a message.
Don't want to be a pest but sheeeesh!


----------



## medic03

It is very unsettling too have to wait for others who are not on the same time schedule as you are.


----------



## Cameo

Well that is a good way of putting it.
They said they would tell me today - they told
my friend they were giving me an answer tonight.

Sorry to go on and on........


----------



## Sonal

Jeanne, the unfortunate thing is that you securing this house is probably a much higher priority for you than it is for them. 

After all, they know you will take it once they can get the task of getting all the approval paperwork finished; you are the one who has to wonder where you're going to be living.

I hate waiting too, but what else can you do sometimes?


----------



## Cameo

You are probably correct and I do know that. Patience is NOT my strong suit.
Thanks everyone for listening.

I wonder how long it would take to read this whole thread now? I do not volunteer to find out.


----------



## medic03

Thought I should read some history before joining the Shang - didn't get far. You guys have quite the history. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Medic03, yes, we have a few stories in the saga that is The Shang. Welcome to our family. Although I started off this thread with the first posting, no one perso is of greater importance than any other person. We are a family and we share the realities of Life. Paix.


----------



## medic03

I have been made to feel very welcome here and I thank all of you for that. I look forward to gritty disscussions and hearty laughs with my new found friends. It time to call it a night. Adieux. I will see you in the morn...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Medic03, laughs we have plenty of, as well as tears. "Gritty discussions" are not really found in our thread, unless you consider the great "Doxie vs Wolverine" debates "gritty".


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon soir, Jean. May you have good news to share with us all tomorrow. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Welcome to The Shangrila Medic03, I know you will enjoy your stay.

Good night Marc, see you at breakfest tomorrow morning.

Jeanne, once everything is settled, one huge house warming must be thrown and with room for Doxies as well 

Any requests for breakfest tomorrow? I was thinking skillets but that sounds more of a weekend meal...let me know.


----------



## Cameo

I got the house!!!!!!
I sign the papers tomorrow night.
Now, I have six weeks to pack, clean and get into
my new house as well as take over more responsibilities
at work.


----------



## Ena

Cameo. Hooray! Am so pleased for you to have got the good news tonight.


----------



## Cameo

I'm excited - or couldn't you tell! - and what is better is that now I know
what I need to do. I have six weeks to pack, sort, clean and move.
Plus I am taking on more responsibilities at work now that our operations
manager is leaving and I don't know when they are replacing him.


----------



## SINC

I just knew you would get it Jeanne. Good for you!


----------



## Cameo

Thanks everyone for listening - I get very restless when I am anxious and posting
certainly helped.

I am off to bed soon - going to be a very busy person!

Night all


----------



## overkill

Congrats Jeanne, I would suspect that our invitations are in the mail  I know you will sleep well tonight and that smile wont be coming off for a few days. Great news to end a great day!


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone. Until tomorrow...


----------



## SINC

Ho hum, I guess it is time for me too. 5:00 a.m. comes early.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Jeanne!

Good things come to she who waits, after all.


----------



## bhil

Congratulations Jeanne! Now I don't have to try and sneak one or two doxies away from Marc to go do the convincing.


----------



## bhil

Well, my wife finally got the kids to bed and called for the night so it is definitely time for me to head off to bed too. More meetings in the morning before my flight out in the afternoon.

Night all, sleep well.


----------



## MLeh

Congrats on the house, Jeanne. I hope it soon becomes a 'home', not just a house.

Not such great news on our family front though. Exploratory surgery scheduled for tomorrow for my mum. *sigh*

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It's 5AM and all is quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Jeanne. See, The Way of the Doxie patience paid off in the end.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and all. I have fired up the BBQ this morning to do a little Australian style breakfest. We have got bacon and sliced ham cooking up a nice storm, along with eggs of your choice. Also some potatoes on the top grill. Please grab a plate and grab straight off the grill.

Freshly squeezed OJ is on the table, and coffee and tea are coming outside as we speak. Pull up a chair and enjoy the weather with a nice breakfest.


----------



## Cameo

Elaine - I will be thinking of you today. 
Thanks Steve. Kind of restless night last night so breakfast was 
probably what I needed.

Sunny but cooler today.

Thanks everyone for listening and for your thoughts.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. All the best thoughts for your Mum Elaine. It is still dark but appears to be a fine day here in Alberta.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast Steve, I'll need a good breakfast to get me through another long day. Elaine, I still have my fingers crossed that everything turns out well for your mom.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all.

Grats, Jeanne. I am glad it has worked out for you. Hope you enjoy the house, and survive the move .

Elaine - my thoughts and prayer are with you and your Mom this morning.


----------



## overkill

Elaine, your mom will be in my thoughts today.


----------



## Ena

Elaine. All the best to your Mum.


----------



## Sonal

Healing thoughts for your Mum, Elaine.


----------



## MLeh

Thanks, everyone.
-Elaine


----------



## Dr.G.

Wishing your mother good doxie thoughts, Elaine. Seriously, be positive. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Well, I fianally gave in today and insured and put the plates on my 49 Meteor and the 70 Monte Carlo.

I was going to take them out and clean them up, but a severe thunderstorm watch has made me think twice about doing that today.

Maybe I'll take each of them for a short drive before the storm hits and clean them tomorrow. It's been nearly a year since I even started them.


----------



## MLeh

Don: A little late in the year, aren't you? I thought the saying was it's in SPRING that a young man's fancy turns to ... automobiles. 

Every fall my father puts his 1976 TR6 'to bed' for the fall, and then swears that he's going to sell it the next spring (when the market is good). 

But every spring he changes his mind - I see him tearing down the road, silly grin plastered across his face. And then the maintenance starts again, and by the end of the year he's all "I'm REALLY going to sell it."

This year he actually went so far as to put a 'For Sale' sign on it when he had it in the Show 'n' Shine last weekend. He might even be serious this time. (But not really, judging by the price ...)


----------



## SINC

Cleaned them anyway and they now sit in the driveway with a for sale sign and the price cut 5 grand on one and 7 grand on the other. 

They're in the paper too.


----------



## Ena

Don, does it feel like you are selling your children ?


----------



## medic03

Don, do you have pictures of your 'kids'.


----------



## overkill

Long day seems to be coming to an end now. Finally have some time to relax a little. Might take a book outside and read for a bit. Back in a few...


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don, do you have pictures of your 'kids'.


Treena, sure thing, here you go!

1949 Meteor Club Coupe Custom:










1970 Chevrolet Monte Carlo:


----------



## medic03

Very nice Don, love the Meteor you must have a blast riding around. Did you restore them yourself?


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Very nice Don, love the Meteor you must have a blast riding around. Did you restore them yourself?


Sorry Treena, but I only did the mechanical. The body mods and paint are beyond my expertise and I hired pros to do that for me.


----------



## medic03

I really enjoy old cars. Many moons ago I was involved with the Historical Automobile Society. Never got to own one but my dream car was a 54 Buick Skylark Convertible.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> I really enjoy old cars. Many moons ago I was involved with the Historical Automobile Society. Never got to own one but my dream car was a 54 Buick Skylark Convertible.


Bill Vance did a nice job on describing your fav Treena, a bit back:

http://www.canadiandriver.com/articles/bv/skylark.htm


----------



## medic03

Thanks for the link. Someday I shall have one. White exterior with a red interior. And on that note I believe my bed is calling. Good night all!


----------



## medic03

By the way Congradulations on the house Jeanne.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks Treena and everyone else too. I am wiped - off to bed and see if
I can sleep tonight.

Night all


----------



## overkill

Don those look like two really nice rides you have there. Any chances at getting a third one to complete the hat trick? 

Jeanne a good night's rest is the doctor's orders tonight. I think I will follow those orders as well. See everyone at the breakfest table tomorrow morning.

Ciao for now.


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Don those look like two really nice rides you have there. Any chances at getting a third one to complete the hat trick?


Well Steve, I guess if you count the 55 Mercury Montclair I sold at the Barrett Jackson auction in Phoenix, or the 60 TR3A I sold to my buddy that wound up being number one sports car restoration in North America and was bought by a dude in LA, and the 57 Chevy two door hard top I sold in the early 80s, or the 1980 Riviera that I watched burn in my driveway with 23K km on it or the . . . 

Well, by now you must be getting the picture. The hat trick was long ago. I am just trying to find a new home for these last two with someone who will treat them as well as I do.


----------



## overkill

Well thats more than a hat trick in my books  Nice collection. I always like watch the Barrett Jackson auctions when the show it on the Speed channel. Some real classics in there and the prices that some of them can fetch is truly incredible.


----------



## Sonal

Would someone pass me a doxie please? I realize it's late, but I could use some dox-relaxation therapy.

Had to wear my evil landlord hat today, and my tenant clearly did not like it.


----------



## Ena

Sonal, sounds an unpleasant experience with your tenant. Sorry, can't offer you anything but sympathy. 

See you all sooner than later.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks, Ann, sympathy is all I am looking for. 

Good night.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee is freshly brewed, and we have a selection of fresh fruit and cereals for everyone to enjoy. Special orders today are Puffy Omelettes with Canadian Bacon Filling and Spanish Omelettes.

Getting close to apple picking season, looking forward to going to the local farm and picking some empire apples...mmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, where did you learn to cook??? This is a great breakfast. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Would someone pass me a doxie please? I realize it's late, but I could use some dox-relaxation therapy." Sonal, sending little Rosie (the cutest of the doxie pups) out to comfort you. Paix.


----------



## overkill

I have always been a big fan of cooking. I was raised on traditional home cooked italian meals by my Grandmother (Nonna in Italian) and everything she made was super delicious. I would sit there and watch her for hours cook everything from scrath, whether it be the sauce, or the noodles for her lasagna, and even the meatballs. I would sometimes try and sneak a couple from the bowl, but my hand was quickly met with a rolling pin  Also we would watch cooking shows together and she would see something that she wanted to try and off she went right back to the kitchen. Truly remarkable woman my grandmother is. I love her dearly and hope to spend more time with her now that she is comfortably in her new apartment cooking up more food


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Wonderful breakfast! Thanks to Nonna for training you so well! 

Hope today is better, Sonal.


----------



## Cameo

Yes Sonal, I do hope today is better. Elaine, I hope there is good news for your mom and Steve, thanks again for breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I spent the last two hours doing you-know-what as Wednesday morning is my deadline. Now that I am done, the rest of the week is mine, all mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, your grandmother sounds like my grandmother. Substitute Jewish for Italian, and we have similar experiences.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, your grandmother sounds like my grandmother. Substitute Jewish for Italian, and we have similar experiences.


Steve, Marc: your grandmothers = my husband. (he loves to cook, watches cooking shows, loves to experiment). Only difference is my daughter and I have just learnt to stay OUT of the kitchen. No rolling pin required. 

My friend recently said to me "At my age I find an experienced man wearing an apron and oven mitts far more exciting than a buff younger man in a G-string." This was after she said that he could come and visit for a week, and then added as an afterthought "you could come too."

My mother is currently in the hospital - they found her a room through regular admissions which is good, because otherwise it was going to be through emergency and I just didn't like the thought of her stuck in a hallway. Haven't heard anything since they left for the hospital though - there was nothing scheduled for surgery because they wanted to assess her ability to withstand any surgery first. If my dad doesn't phone by noon I'll call the hospital and see how things are. Thank you to everyone again for all your prayers, thoughts and good wishes.


----------



## overkill

We are all behind you and your mom Elaine.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks for sending Rosie, Marc. She's done an excellent job of providing dox-therapy. 

Incidentally, I happened to notice on the front page that it's Carex's 40th birthday today. So happy birthday, Carex, wherever you are.


----------



## RevMatt

Happy Birthday Carex, indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, glad Rosie could be of some help. She is a cutie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight is the new moon, so Carex is in a vegetative state, to emerge like the Phoenix in 2 weeks with the full moon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, hopefully, the situation will improve for your mother. We are all here for moral support.


----------



## winwintoo

Hi all - I've caught up with the moutain of work that I've been slaving away at all summer - so I have a breather finally. Not that I work *all* the time, but with the work sitting here, I felt like I should be doing it at least during "office" hours   

I've been sneaking in and grabbing a bit of breakfast every morning - I always enjoyed Dr. G's freshly baked goods too, and this new menu is even more varied. But please Dr. G, don't stop making the sticky buns! Given my girth and warnings from my Doctor, "virtual" sticky buns are the only ones I can eat any more.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you know that the jar labeled "M" is your private stash of virtual sticky buns. There is a doxie guarding this jar 24/7.


----------



## overkill

Been a rather quiet afternoon after coming home from work early. Sat down and was finally able to watch a documentary on the Enron scandal that was on the movie network. Some real interesting information in it and as to how they were able to inflate their books with Mark to Marketing reports in their financials. The real shocker is that a company like Arthur Anderson would sign off on this practice and seeing by the end that this was one of the main reasons for the collapse.


----------



## MLeh

Afternoon all. My stress level has alleviated somewhat as there is a preliminary diagnosis of 'BOOP' (Bronchiolitis Obliterans Organizing Pneumonia) for my mum, to be confirmed via a biopsy scheduled for tomorrow morning. If this is what it is, apparently it's benign and treatable. She'll be in hospital for the weekend anyway. Hope this is what it is.

Now I can quit worrying quite so much and maybe actually get some work done ...


----------



## SINC

Just got back from the barber shop where I heard some interesting facts on barber chairs. My barber had an antique chair installed and I must say the bright red leather brightens up the shop. They haven't started using it yet, but I have been promised the first cut in the new chair. That should be in about two weeks. 

So glad to hear about your Mum, Elaine. 

Just goes to show how all of us thinking positive thoughts works!


----------



## overkill

Elaine that is good news. I am very happy to hear that things are starting to look up for you and your mom. All my best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, this is good news about your mother.


----------



## MLeh

Thanks everyone - she still as to get through surgery tomorrow though, and get the initial diagnosis confirmed, so keep thinking all those good supportive thoughts.


----------



## Cameo

Good news and good luck with your mom Elaine - I trust that all will be well.
Been phoning around for all the arrangements for services for the new place and all the costs.

Tomorrow is my bosses last day.................


----------



## Ena

Elaine. Thinking of nothing but the best outcome for your mum. 

Cameo. Bit of sadness for you tomorrow with your boss sounding like such a good guy. 

Note to self: Don't forget to let the dog out for her last sniff of the night otherwise she needs out at 4:30 am.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc. Going to try and catch up on some reading before bed. I think breakfest may be served outside tomorrow for those interested. Nice sunrise and fresh air. Ciao for now.


----------



## Cameo

Good night Marc......I hope things are a little easier now for you and your wife with the loss of Rootie.
Elaine - our thoughts will stay with you and your mom.
Ann - yes I am sad, but we are friends and he has promised to stay in touch. I can call him at any time with questions and he has offered to help me move if he doesn't already have plans for the weekend I am moving out. 

Steve, once again thanks for spoiling us with breakfast,

Night all


----------



## SINC

Night Marc and Jeanne. I think Steve's book idea sounds good. I may just try that myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise here at 7AM, so we shall be serving, as Steve suggested, breakfast outside. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Jeanne, things are a bit easier here, but we shall always dearly miss and love Little Rootie.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Met Marc in the kitchen just now, and I have brought some fresh apple turnovers and also some fruit explosion muffins that some would find at Tim Hortons, but these ones are twice the size  Weather seems to be setting up for a wonderful breakfest outside.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone. There's a work-related BBQ today, so I've got an opportunity to trash the boss's place. :heybaby: 

Other than that, my iBook is taking some time off. I'm not sure if it will return. Sounds like a good excuse to get a Macbook though.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all on a very fresh Thursday. It rained all night and the smell outside is clean and pure and fresh as can be. The sun has just come over the yard arm as they say. I may even head out for an overnight camp out later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now that everyone has had breakfast, it is almost time for lunch.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Now that everyone has had breakfast, it is almost time for lunch.


At 7:40 a.m., lunch is the last thing I am considering right now.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It ws a long morning of meetings on Tuesday, followed by a longer afternoon and evening of flights back home. I got back late only to get a few hours of sleep before having to get up for a golf tournament. It was perfectly calm out yesterday, and 30 degrees out, couple that with a few drinks, and I was almost falling asleep before the tournament started. In the end it was all fun, but another long day, so now I am back at work, bleary eyed and trying to catch up. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 3PM and I just finished mowing my lawn with a push mower. It takes longer, but it gives me satisfaction that the baby across the street is able to sleep out in her stroller, with the mom quitely reading, and the only noise I generate is the gentle "whirring" of the blades. 22C, but some clouds are coming our way.


----------



## Cameo

Well that's it. I have been thrown to the wolves. Boss has left, owner has said
that everything for the office other than sales is on my shoulders and the only
experience I have is administrative really. Never done dispatch.

And of course when I finally got a chance to say something (like a raise) he had
to run as he had an appointment. Next week is going to be h...............l


----------



## RevMatt

Urk. That sucks. We'll all be pulling for you, but I have no doubt that it will be a challenging week. Perhaps the words of your own sig might be useful? "Nobody can make you feel inferior without your consent."

That, and be sure to refer any and all complaints further up the food chain.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Well that's it. I have been thrown to the wolves. Boss has left, owner has said
> that everything for the office other than sales is on my shoulders and the only
> experience I have is administrative really. Never done dispatch.
> 
> And of course when I finally got a chance to say something (like a raise) he had
> to run as he had an appointment. Next week is going to be h...............l


On the contrary Jeanne, next week will be your opportunity to show the boss what you can really do.

Take a deep breath, a doxie breath, and take each issue as it comes. Then use common sense and your knowledge of the business to date and make a decision you can live with. Be sure that decision is one you could live with if you were the person affected by that decision.

Your new house awaits and I am convinced it fell into your life because a branch manager needs a great spot in the country after a tiring day.

Don't sweat about the raise, that will follow once the results of your efforts are noticed. And noticed they will be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I agree with Don's statement that "On the contrary Jeanne, next week will be your opportunity to show the boss what you can really do." 

"Take a deep breath, a doxie breath, and take each issue as it comes." Another smart comment from Don the Wise.


----------



## Cameo

Thinking of things is probably far worse than actually doing them. It is a pile
of responsibility and I guess I had better start thinking that if they didn't have
any faith in me they wouldn't be saddling me with everything.

It is the "pecking order" that I am going to have to sort out first - and if they
think that I am playing "big boss" well then they will just have to realize that I
have been dumped with this and that they will have to deal with it. The Sales reps are going to try to pull their weight I am sure - one already stated that "things are going to change around here". I have to sort out what my authority actually is too.

My size five foot is going to grow..................


----------



## Cameo

And thank you Don, Marc and Matt for your support and faith.


----------



## overkill

Jeanne, I also have to agree with what Don said. For everything that has happened in your work place, this is a real chance for you to build upon your current skill set and real take on new challenges that will give you valuable experience. I only hope the best for you.

If you are truly playing big boss, then I leave you with some advice that I believe in. It is best to have people who want to be on the bus because of the other people on it and not where the bus is pointing, then to have people who want to be on the bus only because of where its pointing and not because of who is on it. Align yourself with people who you feel will succeed with you in making the company great from your stand point.

Only good things will come to you.


----------



## Cameo

My boss (former boss, again) had a lot of respect and consideration for people - which is why I went back to work for him - I used to work for him a few years ago at a different company. I agree with the way he would stand up for the guys and refused to let sales push them into constant twelve hour days. I have told the guys that I have been thrown into this, that I want and expect some help and patience from them. I am not going to throw my weight around but I will put my foot down when I know I need to. Hopefully they will want to work for me. My (former) boss is still there for me too, he has told me to call anytime and he means that too.
So, after the first few weeks I can probably put most of my fears away and feel better about doing it.

Don, Beej - you are most likely correct and I will take the opportunity before me.
I am just petrified about doing it........:yikes:


----------



## overkill

Sounds like you have the right support with you Jeanne in your workplace. Plus you have all of us in The Shang


----------



## overkill

Nighty night folks...Glad to see Friday finally make an appearance. Lots of stuff to do this weekend ahead of my closing date next Friday. Have to organize all my belongings and verify everything is set for next week. Should be fun


----------



## Ena

Jeanne. Kinda tired to be even typing so I'll just put my thoughts to you simply: You go gurrl!


----------



## SINC

A rather concise way of saying the same thing Ann.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, Jeanne, I see you have the good old promotion without pay. 

I think you will do well with it. And you will have a beautiful country home to relax in afterwards.

But during next week while you acclimatize, just remember that the Shang is here for you.


----------



## SINC

Am watching a good movie in HD, but have tired and may not make it to the end. Night all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. We have dark roast and Irish cream coffee ready for those who fancy a little flavour. On the menu this morning is bacon and eggs, served with a slice of melon and a hash brown. We also have raisin bread and one of my favorites, 7 grain bread. Dig in and enjoy. OJ and Tea also available.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the morning breakfast, Steve. I have been up since 6AM working on a project, and totally lost track of the time. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Good luck today, Jeanne.


----------



## overkill

Not seeing the weather that I would like for Friday. Very gloomy day right now which usually translates into a slow day at work.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Both boys are sick and have been up all night coughing.

The little one is starting to turn into a real snot factory though. I guess this is a good thing to get rid of it all.

I haven't been here the past few days but Jeanne you will show them all what you can do. If they can't see that, then keep looking for another job. Then they will realize what a gem you are when you are gone.

Elaine, I'm glad to hear that the news for your Mum isn't as bad as you thought. Hang in there. I know how tough these things are.

Overkill, I'll have to pass on breakfast this morning. Thanks though. I have to fast for a nurse that is coming over to my place for some tests for an insurance policy. I guess they want to make sure I'm not going to croak any time soon. But as soon as the tests are done, stand back. I'll have some of that, and that and that.....


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Jeanne: I know you'll do well with your new responsibilities. I hope you're excited about the opportunity.

Now, eventually you'll have to make sure you get the rewards that go along with the responsibility. If your boss has enough confidence in your abilities to give you this job, he should also have enough confidence in your abilities to PAY you for them. How you go about this is entirely up to you - but remember that your old boss isn't there anymore, and unless they hire someone to do your old job, they're getting a 'two for the price of one'. 

(Back in the 80's I ended up doing the project management for two fairly large instrumentation subcontracts when our project manager turned out to be incompetent and was fired. I stepped in when my boss asked me to, but he didn't want to give me a raise. I did the job well anyway - it was a wonderful learning opportunity - and you wouldn't believe how well competent project managers get paid - so it looked really good on my resumé. I did eventually get my raise. Just wasn't with that company. So although 'titles' without pay are essentially meaningless at the moment, they can translate into good things in the long run.)

(and in other news: My mum got bumped from surgery yesterday, but she's guaranteed a spot for today.)


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone.

Jeanne, you are going to do fine. You've stepped in for your boss before and handled things well, so it won't be any different this time. Just make sure the higher-ups realize what a good job you are doing and compensate you accordingly. Like Elaine said, you are now covering the jobs of two people. If they don't want to recognize that, then there are always other places to work.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. My holiday from piles of work is over - it was piling up, but just not on my desk where I could see it - it arrived yesterday so it's back to the salt mines for me.

The months-long saga of my injured toe will end today! I have an appointment to have the old nail removed and we shall see what the lasting effects of my stupidity will be.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Margaret: ouch.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. The morning started early with a call from a builder asking if we could complete a small job today. After of couple of hours on the phone, we will once again satisfy yet another customer. Seems the railing was the last job left in the home and the buyers wanted it done by tomorrow or else and the company he had hired failed. My bet is we gained a new client this morning.

Good luck with your Mum today Elaine.

And Jeanne, Elaine offered some very good long term advice on your new position. Think of it just that way and all will be fine.


----------



## Cameo

Well, when I finally get home tonight I am going to dig out that bottle of rum
in the back of the cupboard.........................started today with a huge issue so
head office is all excited even though the issue is sorted..........I delegated the 
responsibility to them seeing as they haven't told me where my authority starts 
or ends.

I will be talking money to them.................there is no hope that I will continue with
all of this for three dollars less than the girl that I am replacing plus the additional
duties. I think though that timing will be the key.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day, Elaine good thoughts for you and your mom.
I am excited because this is an opportunity.

Take care

Jeanne


----------



## MLeh

Jeanne: definitely getting a definition of responsibilities is something you need to ask for ... no worse feeling in the world than wondering how far your authority extends. It's also good that everyone around you know too.

(I had a guy working for me once when I was branch manager - he'd been hired by our Toronto head office, and because I was (still am, actually) a woman he refused to listen to me due to 'cultural' differences. So we finally worked out this convoluted system of authority - I'd phone up my boss, tell him what I needed done, and he'd phone up this guy and tell him to do it. Because of the two hour time zone difference if something came up after 3 pm ... well, there would be issues ... I'd _like_ to say that one day my boss just told him to listen to me ... but he never did. It was a very stressful environment, because we had 8 people working in the branch and ALL of them recognised me as Branch Manager except for this one guy. Fortunately he was working on a 'contract' basis, so when his contract came up for renewal ... it wasn't. 

So, when he left, he asked if he could use me as a reference. I raised my eyebrows at that request, but did get some calls. I believe my standard response was "Anyone who can get [insert name here] to work for them will be truly fortunate," and, added under my breath " and a better _man_ than I.")

Anyway ... have fun with that.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> "Anyone who can get [insert name here] to work for them will be truly fortunate,"


What a wonderful quote - sort of like "that's nice"

I had a man like that reporting to me once too and silly me when a manager in another department called me to ask my opinion, I *honestly* gave it. For the next 2 years, I cursed my stupidity every time I tried to get him to do anything. If I'd used your phrase, maybe he would have been hired away from my department.

And, no, the boss refused to intervene to smooth the way. It was a "diversity" company and said employee was apparently more diverse than I was XX) XX) 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

A few years before I retired our company instituted a policy that we would no longer give letters of reference, nor written or telephone references. This the result of being sued by a company that one of our managers had given an employee they asked about a glowing recommendation, just to get rid of her.

The company came back on us when they found she pulled the same bad things we them she did with us. This of course made it very difficult on any good employee who applied at a larger paper since all our managers could give them was silence.

I devised a work around and passed it on the the managers in my group. I simply told the employee on departure to have prospective employers phone me. When they did, I explained to them that I was forbidden to pass comment in the form of a recommendation. I then asked them to ask me if I would rehire that employee if given the chance.

I would then either reply, "In a heartbeat" or "No way".

They always got the message and thanked me for suggesting they ask that particular question.


----------



## MLeh

Oh, I'm the master of references with double meanings. You just have to pick the right adjectives. You know - the ones that sound good and then the person reading it thinks ... hrm ... "What _does_ she mean by 'unconventional' work habits?"

'unique' is a good word too. Or 'innovative'. If they worked there a long time, 'predictable' (as in "Completion of projects was always done in a predictable manner." - meaning 'always late and always wrong')

And yes, I love diversity. It's why I'm self employed. (I actually got a letter of reference from one of my employers that stated that I work best independently. The hidden meaning in that, of course, is that I do not play well with others.)

Don: what an excellent solution. I've actually worked at places where the only thing we could do for references was confirm that they had worked there from date 'x' to 'y'.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don: what an excellent solution. I've actually worked at places where the only thing we could do for references was confirm that they had worked there from date 'x' to 'y'.


That is exactly what we were limited to give in written or verbal form. 

Nobody ever forbid me to answer whether or not I would rehire them though.


----------



## winwintoo

Now I know why we have toenails - the ends of our toes without nails are really ugly   

Painless procedure and I feel like a fool - I could have done it myself. The good news is that if you have to hurt a toenail, do it the way I did - the least possible permanent damage.

Hope everyone is having a good day - Margaret


----------



## Ena

Anyone want a quick rundown on isolation protocol when there is a fast acting virus in a hospital setting? Didn't think so  Needless to say my shoes and hands 
are very clean and it still feels like I have a mask on my face. My Friday too. Phew!


----------



## medic03

Jeanne how is that rum going down. I will raise a glass for you and all of us for making it through a rather stressful week. If you don't mind I will make mine a Tia Maria (not rum) . Hope you get a chance to to distress this weekend as you prepare to go to your lovely new home.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Anyone want a quick rundown on isolation protocol when there is a fast acting virus in a hospital setting? Didn't think so  Needless to say my shoes and hands
> are very clean and it still feels like I have a mask on my face. My Friday too. Phew!


Ann, one of the great mysteries of life - along with how tornados always find the trailer parks - is how a virus that is discovered in a nursing home in one city will be in every other nursing home in the country by the end of the week. Old people in nursing homes don't travel so how does the virus get from one place to the other? And the same viruses (virii?) don't seem to affect the rest of the population.

Still working, want to have this stuff cleaned up by Monday.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Well I have decided against the rum - too tired so I will be sloshed before I am half finished the first glass - but please have a tia maria on me. Kaluha is good too if you have a sweet tooth - bailey's is also very nice. Maybe tomorrow night.


Hurting your toes is just nasty - hope it is well covered as I gather you had the nail pulled off? Very tender area. Good luck.

Elaine - thanks for the advice, you are a very intelligent lady.

Although he is very nice to me there is a sales rep at work that I watch what I say to as somehow or other the owner of the company seems to find out what was said, who yelled at who etc - so I am very careful with what I say.

Where is Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here I am. I was out with my wife and the doxies, walking around Churchill Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You see we think sometimes when things happen that don't go the right way, we think that when someone dear to us dies, when we lose an election, or when we suffer defeat, that all is ended. Not true. It's only a beginning, always, because the greatness comes not when things go always good for you, but the greatness comes when you're really tested, when you take some knocks, some disappointments, when sadness comes. Because only if you have been in the deepest valley can you ever know how magnificent it is to be on the highest mountain." Richard Nixon.

Never thought I would quote Nixon, but some of you seem down these days. Paix, mes amis. Excelsior. Carpe diem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hippocrates was quoted as stating "ars longa, vita brevis" ("art is long, life is brief."). So, we need to do as much as we can while we are here to make life better for each member of our Shang family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, hang in there and show them who you really are..........the fine person we all know here in The Shang. Paix.


----------



## SINC

It has been a long day here too and knowing I have to get up and prepare for our annual pig roast tomorrow, I have tons of things to do in the morning.

Until then . . .


----------



## overkill

I will join the "very long day" club for today. Been up for almost 24 hours straight now and my body says its time to shut down finally. Hope everyone has a good night's rest. Cheers.


----------



## MLeh

Night all. It's been a long week - looking forward to some R&R on the weekend.

_Friendship makes prosperity brighter, while it lightens adversity by sharing its grieves and anxieties. _ - Cicero


----------



## Ena

Hope none of you set your alarm clocks needlessly like I caught myself doing a few minutes ago.
Good night.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

Morning Matt. Nobody else up yet?

Something woke me at 2 a.m. and I haven't been able to get back to sleep so I'm working on the application I'm writing. Things were going along swimmingly and then I ran into an "undocumented feature", otherwise known as a *BUG* in the software I'm using and it looks like I'll have to redo much of what I did in the past couple of hours.

So if breakfast is up to me, it will be the breakfast (and lunch and dinner) of programmers - nachos and salsa or chips and dip. Pepsi is in the fridge.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have been up since 7AM, but wanted to enjoy the peace and solitude of early morning. Watched the sun rise and experienced its warmth. All is well with the world.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Like Margaret I awoke early and spent an hour working on my column.

I am off to a friend's acreage today for our annual pig roast. About 60 of us gather each year for this annual feast and get together. The wife is working so I will take another friend since he and I are responsible for the basting this year and his wife is working as well.

We will likely leave around noon to have plenty of time to have Mr. Oink ready for 6:30 p.m.


----------



## overkill

Morning everyone. Thanks for breaky Margaret, Looks like after being up for 24 hours, I slept for 24 hours last night. Feel nice and refreshed now and have a long day of starting to pack up my stuff for next week.


----------



## winwintoo

overkill said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks for breaky Margaret, Looks like after being up for 24 hours, I slept for 24 hours last night. Feel nice and refreshed now and have a long day of starting to pack up my stuff for next week.


You're welcome. There would have been leftover pizza too but I was hungry at 2 a.m.

I got my bug reported - I was able to reproduce it and so were some other people so we know it's a real bug and not just my computer. I feel so grown up when I can do things like that   

It's a nice day here. I went for a walk and now I'll grab another coffee and get back to work.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Well, I'm off to the pig roast and no internet. Until tomorrow . . .

And oh yeah, yum!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, there is something primal about a pig roast. I have never been to one, but it sounds primal.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: Every summer in Calgary one of our suppliers would have a party out by Water Valley, with a whole pig on a spit over an open fire (and tbone steaks on the grill). One of the best eating experiences there is on the planet.

And very primal. But I think that was mostly the beer. Because it certainly wasn't the geophysicists. (if you really want primal, you need geologists)


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Well got lots done for the move next week. Majority of my things have been packed except for essentials that will be needed for this week only. Now going to go and watch a nice movie for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Ena

overkill, did you remember to pack your old and well-loved teddy bear? 

Still have mine that I got when I when I was a toddler in England. Been through a gazillion moves and managed to hang on to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin now. I shall see you all at brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

nite Gracie.........


Night Marc, sleep well. I have a good portion of my packing done, going to sort the basement tomorrow and that means a lot of tossing stuff. Should accomplish a good bit this weekend.

Sleep well everyone.

Jeanne


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> overkill, did you remember to pack your old and well-loved teddy bear?
> 
> Still have mine that I got when I when I was a toddler in England. Been through a gazillion moves and managed to hang on to it.


That is so funny.

I still have my teddy bear from when I was a kid. Fozzie Bear. Although I called him "Fuzzy Bear".

My son likes to play with him every now and then as well.


----------



## MaxPower

I just purchased a Palm Treo 650 since I was tired of carrying around a cell and a PDA all the time.

I just figured out how to play MP3's as my ring tone. Very cool. Now I can answer calls to the intro of Dire Straights Money for Nothing, or KISS. I haven't decided.


----------



## overkill

Unfortunately I do not have my teddy bear. If I do remember correctly, we donated a lot of my toys to charity to help other children.

I do still have my sports cards collection and also a few keep sake items, but I will try my best to keep the new place nice and tidy and to not accumulate items that will just sit by and go to waste.

Time for bed, good night everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just finished brunch. Where is everyone???


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Just finished brunch. Where is everyone???


I'm here. After my previous sleepless night, I slept like a log last night and I'm just getting moving.

I'll just grab a coffee and a sticky bun and then settle in for some work again today.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

I'm here too - just waiting for a phone call and i will tackle some house
repairs and toss stuff in the basement today. Kind of a rainy looking day
so probably a good day for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, Jeanne, bon apetite. We are just about to get lunch ready, so you have caught the tail-end of the brunch crowd. That tourist bus from Applecore in lower ehMacLand caught us by surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

"In the end, its extra effort that separates a winner from second place. But
winning takes a lot more that that, too. It starts with complete command of the fundamentals. Then it takes desire, determination, discipline, and
self-sacrifice. And finally, it takes a great deal of love, fairness and
respect for your fellow man. Put all these together, and even if you don't win,
how can you lose?" Jesse Owens


----------



## SINC

Well the pig roast was a big hit with the 68 who attended Put an 85 pounder on the spit at 1:00 p.m. and she was done by 8:30. It was gone by 10:30, nothing left but a pile of bones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a very primal scene.


----------



## SINC

This is how it looked last night. Primal? Perhaps, but very tasty. (Edited to add actual photo from last night after downloading from camera.)


----------



## Dr.G.

"Lord of the Flies".


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Sorry for my delay in arrival. Was at a family picnic all day. It looked to be some bad weather at the start of the morning, but my mid afternoon it turned to be a beautiful day. Lots of fun and activities and great food to cap it all off. We usually do this once a summer, and always have a great turn out.

Marc only 5 more posts! Shall we see the milestone tonight?


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I might have it in me tonight. We shall see. I shall certainly do it here.


----------



## overkill

Looking forward to it


----------



## Dr.G.

I read that a "meme" is a idea that behaves like a virus--that moves through a population, taking hold in each person it infects. Maybe we could make the notion of family we share here in The Shang spread throughout ehMacLand?


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe we could spread this "positive virus" throughout ehMacLand by Doxie Express? It was the common flea that caused the spread of The Great Plague, after all. Just a thought.


----------



## overkill

That sounds like a great idea. For the short time that I have been part of The Shang, it does have the family appeal and I sometimes am dissapointed when not being up early in the morning cooking up a storm for everyone


----------



## Cameo

Well I guess it is time to stop. I have been sorting, cleaning, tossing and packing since 1:00 this afternoon - it is now after 9pm. My problem is that once I get going I just keep on going without stopping for anything - I just stick with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange, I don't have the same feeling of "Wow! I finally did it." in hitting #20,000 as I did in hitting #10,000. Then, I felt like I was on a mountain peak, all alone, looking out at the vastness of the land beneath me, and being thankful that I had that one brief moment alone..........but that I was able to share that moment with my family in The Shang.

I think that I have the fitting text for posting #20,000. It is something we ALL need, want, hope for, fight for, pray for, either here in The Shang, in ehMacLand or in the real world.


----------



## overkill

Sounds a lot like me. Next weekend will be a non-stop painting fest that will hopefully complete my condo in 2 days. 2 coats of paint in each room to be completed by Saturday evening. So that on Sunday I can start to put things in place before the big furniture arrives during the mid week.


----------



## Dr.G.

To all of my friends and family here in The Shang -- Peace, Paix, Shalom.


----------



## overkill

Lets hear it Marc


----------



## overkill

Congratulations Marc on 20000 posts. A remarkable accomplishment for sure. Thank you for all the wisdom and comments that you have shared with us.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> This is how it looked last night. Primal? Perhaps, but very tasty.


Looks like a lot of fun Don.

Although, let me tell you how the "Big Boys" do it. 

Every year in August, at my Fathers Marina, they have their annual Pig Roast. Four of them little piggies are rotating around in enclosed Pig roast BBQ's. So picture a double BBQ and two singles. Each is basically a trailer you tow behind your vehicle.

Extreme?? Not considering that the Pig roast sees approximately 600 people.

So all of you have an open invitation to attend the Annual Pig Roast if you are ever in town during the end of August.


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations Marc on #20000.

ehMac would not be the same without you. You bring a lot of class to this place and class is something I admire greatly.


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone. Time to rest up for the long week ahead.


----------



## Cameo

ditto. Good luck with your painting Steve - I would offer to help but you don't want to clean up after me. I will be painting in the next couple of weeks here
and then again in the new place. The new place will be fun as I can decorate as
I please.

Night all - not looking forward to work tomorrow but I guess I gotta go.

night Marc and congrats on your 20,000 - I agree with Warren, although the Shang
consists of many of us it wouldn't be the same without you. Just as Ehmac isn't the same without Gerry.


----------



## winwintoo

Marc, congrats on hitting 20,000 posts!

You're in good company. One of my other favorite spots to visit every day is Engadget - they posted 20, 000 the other day.

Got a lot of work done today, but there's still quite a pile so now I'll relax and hopefully get a good night's sleep so I can start again tomorrow.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Congratulations Marc. You're a true gentleman. 

Cameo. As you start the week in your new job role, here's a quote that I like from the author Tom King, 'Stay Calm, Be Brave, Wait for the Signs'

Good night from the very dry Left Coast.


----------



## SINC

A late night check reveals that Marc has made post 20,000. A milestone that may not ever be equalled. Well done.


----------



## Moscool

The only person who could be as prolific as the good Dr. was Jerry. But then you had to mention Cuba... 

Well done Marc. As we say in Jerusalem: to 120,000!


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea is ready, so please grab a mug or cup and help yourselves. For today's breakfest we have crepes sprinkled with powdered sugar and carmelized apples. Also there are some breakfest skillets in the oven keeping the plates hot. Eggs, bacon, toast, potatoes, nicely done and served on a hot skillet. Just a small celebration breakfest for Marc on his accomplishment. Please join me outside on the patio where I am sure Marc will have some wonderful stories to tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thank you for all the wisdom and comments that you have shared with us." Thank you, Overkill. I am not sure how wise I am these days. Thanks too for joining our virtual family. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Congratulations Marc on #20000. ehMac would not be the same without you. You bring a lot of class to this place and class is something I admire greatly." Thank you, Warren. "Class" and honesty are traits I also admire, traits which you have shared as well with our virtual family. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"night Marc and congrats on your 20,000 - I agree with Warren, although the Shang consists of many of us it wouldn't be the same without you." Thank you, Jeanne. In a way, each person's life touches the lives of so many others within our virtual family.........and we are all better persons for this experience. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, congrats on hitting 20,000 posts!" Thank you, Margaret. You have helped make some of these many posts more meaningful. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Congratulations Marc. You're a true gentleman." Thank you Ann. You possess that "special grace" that JFK spoke of so many years ago. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A late night check reveals that Marc has made post 20,000. A milestone that may not ever be equalled. Well done." Merci, Don, mon frere. However, "records are meant to be broken" as Casey Stengel once said. A milestone is only a marker upon a longer journey that takes a whole lifetime. This is just a step in that long journey. Of course, I am sincerely grateful for having been able to take some of this trip with you alongside of me. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Well done Marc. As we say in Jerusalem: to 120,000!" Merci, mon ami. "Next year Jerusalem." Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Please join me outside on the patio where I am sure Marc will have some wonderful stories to tell." Thank you for this morning feast, Steve. Did you ever hear the story of when my son and I first saw Little Rootie, our first doxie, when she brought him home from Chicago back in 2000? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just sent this to me. Thought I would share it with my Shang family.

"The moment you have in your heart this extra-ordinary thing called love and feel the depth, the delight, the ecstacy of it, you will discover that for you the world is tranformed." J. Krishnamuriti


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Did you ever hear the story of when my son and I first saw Little Rootie, our first doxie, when she brought him home from Chicago back in 2000?


Would be glad to hear the story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, it's not much of a story. When my son and I picked up my wife at the St.John's airport, all she had was a small carry-on bag (which we later found out was called a Sherpa bag to carry small pets). We thought that she would have the puppy in her arms. She told us that she did not bring the puppy back from Chicago, but that she had another gift for us in the bag. She unzipped the bag and out popped this little head of a 10 week old doxie puppy. Talk about being surprised and relieved. Thus, that's the story.

Sadly, we had to put Rootie to sleep last week due to a severe heart problem. However, he lives on in our house in the form of his daughter and son, Rosie and Casey, as well as in our memories.


----------



## overkill

It is amazing as to how something so small can bring so much into one's life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Steve. Little Rootie shall be dearly missed. Still, we have five doxies remaining. In fact, we are bringing one of the pups back home next weekend to show him in a show. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Beej

Morning all. The beginning of a new week, er, begins.


----------



## winwintoo

Thought for a Monday morning after an *eventful* weekend:



> I feel as if only the odd numbered brain cells are firing.


No, that's not something I made up. I heard it in a book I'm listening to.

I have often felt that way.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. It is off to the shop this morning for a couple of hours work. Drat, I hate it when that happens.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Congrats Marc, on reaching a big post count number with lots of zeros. Onward and upward ... 2 to the factor of 16 awaits! (Just teasing. Keep up the good work.)

Beej: Gosh. "the beginning ... begins" How ... profound. I thought you were paid for your proclivity with words and non-redundant methods of pointing out the obvious.  (Good weekend? Kill a few brain cells?)

Margaret: every other brain cell firing just means you're binary. It's all good. 

Don: Know the feeling. Start looking at the fax machine in trepidation in case it spews out another purchase order ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. 

Thank you Elaine. However, as I previously mentioned, #10,000 was far more dramatic for me than 20,000. Still, they are just postings. It is the content of those posts that matter. Paix.


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> Beej: Gosh. "the beginning ... begins" How ... profound. I thought you were paid for your proclivity with words and non-redundant methods of pointing out the obvious.  (Good weekend? Kill a few brain cells?)


Huh?


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Marc, on 20,000 posts of warmth, wisdom and humour. And doxies.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Spent a hard weekend rototilling our back yard in preparation for landscaping, and now I am sore from head to toe. For anyone who doesn't know what the ground is like here in Regina, it was roughly the equivalent of trying to rototill concrete.


----------



## bhil

Marc congratulation on 20000 posts. We are all thankful for your plentiful words of wisdom.


----------



## bhil

Has anyone heard from Carex lately? I hope he is still doing well through his troubled times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sean. I once used a rototiller here in St.John's. The glaciers left about 2 inches of soil and a kilometer of broken rock in our gardens here in St.John's. However, the soil was easy to break up until you hit the rocks at 2 inches deep. Prairie sod was was used to build homes in the early days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, let us hope that Carex hears and reads our words of support.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc congratulation on 20000 posts. We are all thankful for your plentiful words of wisdom." Sean, at least I am able to use the word "doxie" in this thread without fear of having the Wrath of Khan sent down upon my head.


----------



## bhil

Marc, I've never understood the people who have sent you threats/derogatory comments/requests to restrict what you say in threads. I have never seen you break any of the forum rules or add anything non-constructive to any thread. In an open forum, how can people hold mentioning something dear to your heart against you? If these people don't like what you have to say, they don't have to read your posts. In fact I believe there is even an option where they can have the forum not display any of your posts to them so. Direct them to that option so the rest of us can still enjoy your company.


----------



## winwintoo

Marc, here in Regina, the "soil" is the stuff they broke up into smaller chunks and shipped to NL so you could have it in your garden.

Regina soil has two states - solid or liquid. Liquid the minute a drop of rain hits it, and solid a minute after the last drop has fallen.   

Interestingly though, weeds can grow in it. Just need to find a market for weeds and folks like Sean could live off the profits from his backyard for many years.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear what you are saying, Sean. I talk about and joke about doxies here, and have, at times, mentioned them in other threads. Some have told me to keep my "doxie related comments" restricted to the Shang thread, and they are free to express those thoughts openly. Some use the PM route and I know who they are, and that is fine as well. Some people have sent me PMs that were just stupid and I just ignored them fully. 

I am just glad we have such doxie-loving people here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you would not believe the size of rocks that are found all over NL. These are sometimes the size of houses. Road crews actually went around them rather than try to blast them away to keep the road straight. The only thing harder than some NL boulders are the ice bergs that pass by us each year.


----------



## SINC

I know what you mean Marc. I have received some pretty bizarre PMs and even e-mails from time to time. Some are best ignored completely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I can just imagine the sorts of stupid PMs you must get judging from some of the stupid commments that have been thrown your way. Talk about stereotypes? Wasn't there a thread that ArtistSeries started entitled "So this is a majority Sinc?" Something to do with the softwood lumber deal?


----------



## bhil

Margaret, my daughter was out in the back yard collecting "rocks" yesterday. She came to show me her pail full of clumps of dirt left behind by the rototilling that were hard enough she couldn't distinquish them from rocks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, where on Moh's Scale might SK dried lumps of soil be placed?


----------



## bhil

Don and Marc, I'm glad that you can ignore the comments hurled at you, and don't let them drive you away. The Shang is a better place for still having both of you here, and not any of them. (Not that they wouldn't be welcome as long as they kept civil while they visited.)


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Sean, where on Moh's Scale might SK dried lumps of soil be placed?


I would have to guess somewhere around 9, it's not quite the hardest substance known to man, but it comes close.  I was actually thinking of selling off the rights to my back yard as a low cost titanium replacement.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Sean, where on Moh's Scale might SK dried lumps of soil be placed?


That would depend on when it last rained.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, no one will drive me away from ehMacLand. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, "a low cost titanium replacement" would net you a fortune, in that you don't have to go through the refinement process.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I can just imagine the sorts of stupid PMs you must get judging from some of the stupid commments that have been thrown your way. Talk about stereotypes? Wasn't there a thread that ArtistSeries started entitled "So this is a majority Sinc?" Something to do with the softwood lumber deal?


There was indeed. I simply commented that I could care less.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Sean, "a low cost titanium replacement" would net you a fortune, in that you don't have to go through the refinement process.


I read an article not too long ago about a group from MIT that was planning on setting up a titanium refining plant using a new process they had developed that reduced toxic waste by 90% and lowered the refining cost from $40 per pound to $3 per pound. Of course they said the still expected to charge the same amount for the titanium they produced. No point in passing those savings along when they can make all that extra profit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, we could make this new form of titanium, and use the profits to restock the great herds of dachshunds that roamed the Prairies and the Great Plains long before North America was settled by Europeans. The legends that the various native American people have passed on down for thousands of years, along with a few of the rock paintings, told of herds of doxies that were even more numerous than bison.


----------



## Ena

Home from another day of masks, gowns and lots of extra hand washing. Didn't have time to correct the spelling on the sign on the ward door yet: No entry. Quaranteen in effect. If you see anything with spelling corrected it was probably me beejacon


----------



## medic03

Ena that is hilarious, kind of scary but not all that surprising. Hope they don't make those spelling errors when they write down medication. That could prove to be a very interesting shift though.


----------



## medic03

Was working all weekend so this is the first I was able to get to a computer - it is truly amazing how much you miss when you are away a few days... 
Dr. G I too enjoy your wit and numerous doxie references - they are very comforting like a favorite sweatshirt you put on when the nights get cooler. ( I will admit it took a while to figure out what you were referring to  ). Congrads on the newest milestone. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Cameo

http://www.TheDashMovie.com


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G I too enjoy your wit and numerous doxie references - they are very comforting like a favorite sweatshirt you put on when the nights get cooler." Thank you medic03. I too have a favorite sweatshirt, so I understand exactly what you mean. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, what a beautiful movie. Brought tears to my eyes. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say goodnight to one and all. Paix, mes ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Thanks again for that beautiful poem. Give my best to Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Well, that certainly changes my perspective of the phrase, "I gotta dash, later."


----------



## overkill

Doxie talk welcomed 24/7 as far as I am concerned. Marc and Don, I have always enjoyed your comments in many of the posts. Continue to spread your wisdom.


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone. See you at breakfest.


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Doxie talk welcomed 24/7 as far as I am concerned. Marc and Don, I have always enjoyed your comments in many of the posts. Continue to spread your wisdom.


Good thing I have my bro Marc to help me as wisdom is my short suit.


----------



## Ena

Off to bed with thoughts of prairie gumbo in my head. If you want a workout try walking in it when it's rain clogged in ill-fitting rubber boots. Not one of my fond memories of moving into a new house before the streets were paved.


----------



## Ena

Carex was last seen on August 6th. 
Come back soon all is forgiven


----------



## bhil

Just popped in to say good night all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Doxie talk welcomed 24/7 as far as I am concerned." Thank you, Steve. We get The Doxie Channel on StarChoice which keeps us up to date on the doxie scene worldwide. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good thing I have my bro Marc to help me as wisdom is my short suit." Don, you are my wiser older brother. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, it was easy this morning. No one dropped in for breakfast. Dishes are now cleaned and put away for lunch. I am able to relax with the doxies outside in the morning sunshine. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

Good Morning Marc - it is rare that I can stop in and visit in the am. I'd love a cup of fresh brewed coffee - will wait for breakfast til later. Even have time to help with the extra dishes today.


----------



## MaxPower

Sometimes the Good Dr. forgets he is on the extreme East of this country. 

Since everything is cleaned up and put away, I'll make some Blueberry Pancakes for everyone. And the coffee and tea is on as usual.


----------



## Dr.G.

Medic03, coffee and tea we have freshly brewed throughout the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you Warren. I was up early and wondered where everyone was for breakfast. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The pancakes look great Warren, thanks.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Mmm blueberries eh? Fine by me!


----------



## overkill

Morning everyone. My body told me to sleep in this morning, sorry I missed breakfest. Smelt great coming through the window this morning


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Morning everyone. My body told me to sleep in this morning, sorry I missed breakfest. Smelt great coming through the window this morning


Yep, those "Smelt" are really stinky fish! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Sorry, double post.


----------



## winwintoo

Yesterday I decided to play "Susie Homemaker" and actually do some cooking. I needed to slice carrots for my "Silli Chilli" and when I finally found my slicer, I couldn't remember - and couldn't figure out - how to set it up.

I'm sure someone out there in Shang-land has one like it that they use more frequently or at least they haven't lost their memory. Please tell me how to get the part with the blade out of the stand.


----------



## cheshire_cat

winwintoo said:


> Please tell me how to get the part with the blade out of the stand.


If I understand you correctly, you slid the blade in, in order to use it in the stand. To remove the blade, simply press down on the blade handle edge end, the end that lines up with the end of the stand. Just press down a little bit, not much. This should allow you to slide the blade out of the stand.


----------



## Cameo

Hey CC - Long time no hear from - how have you been?
Margaret - good luck with the shredder, I am hopeless in the kitchen and at this
moment feel quite hopeless period. They had better replace my boss soon as this
is just plain stupidity.

Head office states they will make the dispatch decisions - then give me crap for not doing that. UGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHtptptptp


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> Hey CC - Long time no hear from - how have you been?
> Margaret - good luck with the shredder, I am hopeless in the kitchen and at this
> moment feel quite hopeless period. They had better replace my boss soon as this
> is just plain stupidity.
> 
> Head office states they will make the dispatch decisions - then give me crap for not doing that. UGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHtptptptp


Jeanne, I would much rather deal with work BS than having to go through this again:

Bad Day

Absolute stupidity on my part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I suggest the Doxie Driving School for remedial help.


----------



## MaxPower

Been there. Done that.

Won't help.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

MP: There's a sign at the top of the hill going down into Quesnel.

_"All those opposed to speeding tickets, raise your right foot."_

Margaret: No idea, sorry.

Jeanne: Good luck with that. The first few days in a reorganisation are always confusing. Sometimes it's a matter of stating the obvious back to management. "You told me YOU were going to do that. Do you want ME to do that? Can I have that in WRITING please?"


----------



## bhil

Jeanne, it sounds like someone was claiming power for themselves, then forgot that they did so, and tried to throw the blame at you. I would take Elaine's advice and have them put the responsibilities in writing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean makes a valid point, Jeanne.


----------



## bhil

Warren, sit down and relax for a bit. Put your feet up and rest and everything will seem better . . . and then at least your feet won't be on the gas pedal.


----------



## winwintoo

cheshire_cat said:


> If I understand you correctly, you slid the blade in, in order to use it in the stand. To remove the blade, simply press down on the blade handle edge end, the end that lines up with the end of the stand. Just press down a little bit, not much. This should allow you to slide the blade out of the stand.


The stand is just for storing it and protects the blade so you can't cut yourself accidently while it's hiding in the back of the cupboard. 

I finally figured it out - there's a little tab on the bottom of the stand that locks the blade part in place - lift the tab and it slides right out.

I'm going to write that down and stick the instructions to the thing with duct tape so I'll know the next time I need to use it.

In case anyone is hungry, I did get the silly chilli made and there's a big pot of it in the fridge. Silly chilli has no spices in it - just ground beef, a bunch of veggies, a couple cans of port 'n beans and a can of tomato soup - try it, you'll like it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

The person doing this is the president/owner of the company.
There was a screw up today and I know exactly how he is going
to try to pin it on me.

And I have yet to argue about raising my pay - cause there will be.


----------



## MLeh

Jeanne: Just ask for it in writing. And keep asking.

Doesn't matter if it's the president/owner. Well - actually it does - because then, ultimately it is HIS responsibility - to his customers. Finger pointing doesn't solve anything. Just say "okay 'THIS' is what happened, let's work TOGETHER to solve the problem and make sure it doesn't happen again" 

Doesn't work to defend yourself, or anything else - just get him moving to a solution rather than rehashing what is now in the past.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Cameo said:
 

> Hey CC - Long time no hear from - how have you been?


Not bad...I visit alot but don't drop and say hi as much as I want too.

I have been abit MIA from posting in EhMac since managing the Technical Department at work. Maintaining systems, servers and dealing with our clients problems, let alone office problems, keeps me busy here in our PC environment.

What I couldn't believe is that not long ago, one of our customers, who has a website, actually asked, "What is an html page?". I had to reread that email a few times to make I read it correctly.


----------



## MaxPower

cheshire_cat said:


> Not bad...I visit alot but don't drop and say hi as much as I want too.
> 
> I have been abit MIA from posting in EhMac since managing the Technical Department at work. Maintaining systems, servers and dealing with our clients problems, let alone office problems, keeps me busy here in our PC environment.
> 
> What I couldn't believe is that not long ago, one of our customers, who has a website, actually asked, "What is an html page?". I had to reread that email a few times to make I read it correctly.


Just keep in mind that most people are familiar with the more common terminologies like web page, email etc. Even though they are exposed to things that we all know and take for granted, sometimes these things get lost in translation. "html" for example.

I bet if you asked a group of people what an html page is I would bet that 90% wouldn't know what it is.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. 

Warren, hope you are getting over you're expensive car trips today. 

Cameo, hope that you can get things at work sorted soon. Frustrating for you to have your duties so hazy.

Off to walk off the doughnuts that I ate at work today. Were a thanks from our boss for the extra work we've had to do last while. I don't want to see another one for at least six months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin once again. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I truly hope that the rest of this week goes your way. You need a bit of a lift these days. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Been a long day and glad to be home and relaxing. Well looks like I did not go with the sofa bed option for my new place. Picked up a nice couch that was on sale at Leons this evening along with a floor rug. Now just have to get a black shelf for my office and I am set for next week.

Colours are all picked out and painting will commence on Friday evening. Hope to get it done really soon, or at least before the furniture arrives mid week.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc, catch you at breakfest tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cameo

nite Marc et al. Tough day but I learned from it I believe. 
I look forward tobreakfast.

I REALLY look forward to a long weekend.

I wonder if I have to go looking for Carex.....hope he is all right. Warren - I will send you some info on the club soon - just have to put the brochure on one sheet
instead of the bifold that I send out in paper format. Hoping to see you there.

Ann - walking is good for more than walking off doughnuts - I find it a great stress reliever - when I get time to walk anyhow.

I am going to put everything down in writing and I am going to start dealing with head office via email more too - paper trail and then I can keep on a straight thought without the owner trying to catch me at dropping the ball by jumping from one subject to another - he either does this as a test or practices not really answering questions this way. Keeps you from saying a whole lot he doesn't want to hear.

Take care and hope everyone has a good nite.


----------



## MaxPower

Good night all.

As they say, "Tomorrow is Another Day" and "Any day that I am still breathing is a good day."


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone. See you at dawn.


----------



## MaxPower

One last thing.

Here's two minutes of your life you won't get back:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT7eefV3Dek


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> One last thing.
> 
> Here's two minutes of your life you won't get back:


I did not lose two minutes. Got it in one.

Night all.


----------



## bhil

I can top you Don, I managed it in about 20 seconds. I think the only comment one can make about the video is why?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got to get breakfast done quickly this morning. Lots of work to do. Where is everyone???


----------



## bhil

Jeanne, Get a good rest tonight and things will be better tomorrow.

Good night everyone.


----------



## bhil

Nice try Marc, but you aren't THAT far east in the country.


----------



## overkill

And here I thought I was going to sleep and its already breakfest!  

You had me there Marc. I had to check all the clocks in my room to confirm.


----------



## Ena

Warren. If we were in the same room you would now be getting "The look" from me.  
(The look is me looking at you over the top on my glasses with a stony stare)


----------



## Beej

Good early morning everyone. Early to bed, early to rise makes a man want an early afternoon nap.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Hot coffee and tea is ready. We have muffins, fruit and yogurt available. Also some french toast and Canadian maple syrup on the table. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

I know I deserve the look. But after i watched that, I was LMAO. Just because it was so stupid.


----------



## MaxPower

overkill said:


> Good morning all. Hot coffee and tea is ready. We have muffins, fruit and yogurt available. Also some french toast and Canadian maple syrup on the table. Enjoy.


You're slacking a little aren't you?

Muffins? Come on. I've come to expect more from you since you spoil us so. 

Everything looks just fine though. Thanks.


----------



## overkill

Well it cant be Christmas everyday or can it?


----------



## chuckster

When you're in love, everyday is Christmas and every night is New Year's Eve.


----------



## MaxPower

overkill said:


> Well it cant be Christmas everyday or can it?


It was delicious. Tank You.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from the darkness of Alberta. The days grow much shorter now and we all know what that means. I opted for the yogurt this morning and now for a quick coffee.

Will start now on the final draft of the columns and file them within the hour. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all from the sunlight here in St.John's. Lunch is now being served. Careful not to step on the doxies, for we have a visitor -- Figgy Duff, aka Late for Dinner. He was the last doxie born, 4 1/2 hours after Rosie was born at supper time. Thus, he was "late for dinner". He is over to be groomed by my wife, who is showing him, along with Rosie, in the Harbour Grace Dog Show. He actually remembered me after 7 1/2 months. Nice.........


----------



## SINC

Somebody needs to check his watch. It appears to be a couple of hours fast.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> One last thing.
> 
> Here's two minutes of your life you won't get back:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT7eefV3Dek


Anyone else but me notice that the credits had "Staring" instead of "Starring"?


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I think I'll follow Don's footsteps this morning and have a yogurt. I've definitely noticed the shorter days too, since I can now longer look out the window when I get up and see what kind of day it is, I know see what kind of night it was.


----------



## bhil

Sonal said:


> Anyone else but me notice that the credits had "Staring" instead of "Starring"?


You actually watched the whole thing?  

I rarely watch the credits on any show where I have the option. About the only time I go out of my way to watch credits is when I want to know who played a particular character in a show, I will watch the end credits until I see there name.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunch is over, and we are now getting ready for the dinner crowd. Tonight's Dinner Theater performance will be Jason Jinglestars and his Dancing Doxies. I think tonight they shall be doing Swan Lake or The Music Man. Still, it should be a gala evening. So, get your tickets now, because we start serving dinner in two hours.


----------



## SINC

I know the feeling Sean. You sit and watch a movie and just have to know the actors name that played "that" role.

And then you never hear of him or her again!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, nothing wrong with my watch. In fact, it was a gift from Moscool that he picked up for me in London at Ye Olde Watch Shoppe.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Don, nothing wrong with my watch. In fact, it was a gift from Moscool that he picked up for me in London at Ye Olde Watch Shoppe.


You can reset it to NL time - it doesn't have to stay on UK time.  

Where is RevMatt? I haven't seen him post for quite a while.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good question Margaret. I thought about Matt just yesterday as being MIA.


----------



## Sonal

bhil said:


> You actually watched the whole thing?
> 
> I rarely watch the credits on any show where I have the option. About the only time I go out of my way to watch credits is when I want to know who played a particular character in a show, I will watch the end credits until I see there name.


I was hoping for a big finish. :lmao: 

I just use IMDB to figure out who played a particular character. Makes it easier, since then I don't sit around wondering "Name sounds familiar... what the heck was that actor in again?"


----------



## Dr.G.

The dinner theater is just about to begin. Everyone has finished eating and our production of a combined Swan Lake and The Music Man is about to begin.


----------



## bhil

Sonal said:


> ...I just use IMDB to figure out who played a particular character. Makes it easier, since then I don't sit around wondering "Name sounds familiar... what the heck was that actor in again?"


That's a terrific idea. For some reason I've never thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## SINC

What a great soaking we are getting. It has been raining for three hours and is forecast to continue for three more. We really needed this rain. I have been in all morning, but will get out and get wet this afternoon.


----------



## Moscool

Definitely an Autumn feel around here... Leaves are already yellow because they have burned during the summer heat wave and we have had mlah weather for the past 4 weeks or so...Still September is usually pleasant in these climes. Anyone fancies a full body search at Heathrow?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the production of Swan Lake and The Music Man just finished its midnight show. What a grand finale as the marching band walked over that poor ballerina in the final death scene of the swan. I can't imagine what next week's production of The Sound of Music and On the Waterfront will be about, but it is worth the price of dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, Sept. and October are also nice here in NL. Still, Ireland, Scotland,Wales and England (in that order) have always been places I would love to visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. As it gets to be nearly midnight here in St.John's and I am tired. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Man, we gotta do something 'bout that fast clock Moscool gave Marc.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Man, we gotta do something 'bout that fast clock Moscool gave Marc.


Either that or give Marc an Alzheimer's quiz  Sadly, he's showing signs of being disoriented as to time and date. 
First question is: Count backwards from 100 subtracting seven each time.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Still, Ireland, Scotland,Wales and England (in that order) have always been places I would love to visit.


If you catch an early boat from Norn Iron you could probably do all four in one day. Although you'd have to go a wee bit through England to get to Wales after Scotland. But the Lake District is pretty, so it's a nice drive from one t'other.

(It's the roundabouts that make it seem bigger than it really is.)

Sad thing is, Marc - you ARE closer to the UK than you are to British Columbia.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Either that or give Marc an Alzheimer's quiz  Sadly, he's showing signs of being disoriented as to time and date.
> First question is: Count backwards from 100 subtracting seven each time.


Yikes! Now I've got Alzheimer's besides all my other problems   

Maybe after a good night's sleep, the good Dr will be back to normal.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

G'day all. 'tis nice to come back and see you have been missed. I have been too busy/stressed/in a mood of late to post, but I had a few moments and thought I would stop in.
My return to work got off to an early start with a service and other things on the weekend, and then a tense meeting last night. It ended well, though.
Spent today picking plums from the plum tree in our backyard. It came with the house, and our landlords didn't want the fruit, so we get it all. Needed to rent a ladder and climb up on the roof of the shed. Many, many kilos of plums later, I pruned a number of branches, and we will have plum everything for the next little while.
Oh, and since my daughter got Finding Nemo for her birthday, I can now "proudly" say that I have it memorised. In both French and English.


----------



## SINC

Aha, he lives, he lives! 

I was gonna say, "he is risen", but dropped the idea.


----------



## RevMatt

Hehe. Yup, I'm still here.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> I was gonna say, "he is risen", but dropped the idea.


Welcome back Matt. All is forgiven?


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Welcome back Matt. All is forgiven?


It is?

Why?

And by Whom?

Enlighten us Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. Where is Steve these days? His breakfasts were great. Whatever, the dawn shall be upon us momentarily, so get ready for an array of treats.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sad thing is, Marc - you ARE closer to the UK than you are to British Columbia." Very true, Elaine. We are 3 1/2 time zones away from London, but 5 1/2 away from you.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Breakfast is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. Where is Steve these days? His breakfasts were great. Whatever, the dawn shall be upon us momentarily, so get ready for an array of treats.


Uh oh, we have a problem Houston.


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Don. Your morning coffee is here, hot and black, just like you have it every morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Uh oh, we have a problem Houston." John Swigert, Jr. and James Lovell who, with Fred Haise Jr., made up the crew of the US's Apollo 13 moon flight used (almost) this phrase to report a major technical problem back to their Houston base.

Swigert: " 'Okay, Houston, we've had a problem here.'

Duke: 'This is Houston. Say again please.'

Lovell: 'Houston, we've had a problem. We've had a main B bus undervolt.' "


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> It is?
> 
> Why?
> 
> And by Whom?
> 
> Enlighten us Ann.


I know nothing!


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Uh oh, we have a problem Houston.



Okay I was worried it was just me (I have only know him for a short while). Thought maybe he does this from time to time - creates his own little world inside his head sometimes he leaves there and visits with us and somtimes he stays and lives happily in his own time warp.


----------



## SINC

Stay tuned Treena. I have a feeling this is all leading up to something profound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Schultz is a basically good-hearted soldier who would rather avoid the complications of having to report to Col. Klink. He would simply rather not get involved, repeating the phrase, "I hear nothing, I see nothing, I know nothing!". In Yiddish, there is a phrase for Shultz, "wegschauen", which means to "look away" or "ignore".


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Breakfast is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. Where is Steve these days? His breakfasts were great. Whatever, the dawn shall be upon us momentarily, so get ready for an array of treats.


I wonder if Dr. G's new watch is metric? The days *are* getting shorter, but I thought that meant less daylight and more night. Maybe I missed the announcement that days would now be 5 hours shorter.

Hmmm.

Margaret


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Breakfast is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. Where is Steve these days? His breakfasts were great. Whatever, the dawn shall be upon us momentarily, so get ready for an array of treats.


Sorry Marc, these time differences are throwing me off!  Been a crazy day @ work once again and had to run out to Walmart to get some things for Friday. Seems like whenever you have vacation time coming up, the work days leading up to it are packed full of excitement just to make things organized for when you leave. Then when you get back, it will be just as bad if not worse than when you leave! I cant wait for that. 

Friday please come tomorrow. I can live without a Thursday for one week!


----------



## overkill

With my small time away from Shangrila, I have cooked up a couple of new recipes that I shall be introducing for all to enjoy!


----------



## overkill

VANISHING BREAKFAST ROLLS 
10 refrigerator biscuits
1 tablespoon butter
2 tablespoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
5 large marshmallows, cut in half
Preheat oven to 375*.
Melt butter in microwave for 20 seconds.

Mix cinnamon and sugar. Cut marshmallows in half and roll in melted butter, then cinnamon-sugar minxture.

Pat each biscuit flat. Wrap the marshmallows in biscuit.

Seal the edges of the biscuit. Do not get sugar on edges of biscuit or it will not seal.

Place in oven for 11-13 minutes or until lightly browned.

---

ENJOY!


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone. Hope to be up and ready for breakfest tomorrow. 2 days left!


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> VANISHING BREAKFAST ROLLS
> 10 refrigerator biscuits
> 1 tablespoon butter
> ENJOY!


Now, if I only knew what refrigerator biscuits were, I could begin. Definition please?


----------



## Sonal

Refrigerator Biscuits.

Storebought biscuit dough, often sold in a tube.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! I mean good night all! I'm starting to get confused are we having breakfast or a midnight snack? I don't have time to figure it out now, how about see you all in a little while?


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning! I seem to have been drawn into Dr. G's amazing time machine. It's 3 a.m. and I'm wide awake. It's pouring rain outside and hot and stuffy inside but the rain is hitting my windows so I can't even get any fresh air.

I've made coffee if anyone wants some. Those vanishing rolls sound good - I'll have to try that.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Mrmph. Burp.

Sorry Margaret. The vanishing rolls have........vanished. 

Coffee is good though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The days are getting shorter" Yes, Margaret, Fall is upon us, which is part of the Circle of Life. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, one cannot merely skip a day. Face Thursday, and whatever comes your way today, with confidence and an understanding of the inner strength that comes from knowing The Way of the Doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks again for breakfast, Steve. The rolls were great.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The storm Margaret mentioned last night was also very loud out on this side of the city and woke me up several times during the night. It is going to be a long tired day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, are you able to take a "power nap"? It works for me.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. This morning's Nemo reflection - if teachers were all like Mr. Ray, school would be a much more enjoyable and successful affair.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all. Another cloudy day with showers. Best I get going and clean the MH for the long weekend trip. I will attempt to install surge brakes in my Suzuki for added braking power when towing it. Note I said attempt.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

My mother is back at her home, and on heavy steroid doses for the next few months. And about 6 other medications to counteract the side affects of the steroids. But this is the only option. A few years ago she would have just died from 'progressive pneumonia', so we're very thankful that she's still with us. Still very weak, unable to talk more than a few words at a time, but we seem to have turned the corner. Thank you to everyone here for all their prayers and good wishes.

-elaine


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Glad the breakfest rolls have dissapeared  Looks like I am closing on my condo today with the lawyer, so that tomorrow after work I will be going directly to the new place to start the renovations.


----------



## winwintoo

It looks like the universe has conspired to force me to exercise. The remote control has quit working and new batteries didn't revive it, so I'll be walking all the way over there to change channels.

I guess I could try to hook up an old VCR and use that remote, but it just seems like a lot of trouble  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Sure the batteries are in the right way, Margaret? (Just asking ... my husband 'fixes' a lot of remotes because of that.)

Actually, the first thing to check is that the 'new' batteries actually have some juice.

After that, he'll pop the remote apart, clean all the contact points with a soft eraser, and then uses a soft lead pencil to add a bit of graphite to the contacts.

And then, if that doesn't work (but it usually does) ... a multibrand remote is about $10.00.


----------



## bhil

Marc, I occasionally take power naps, but quite frequently if I do they will interfere with my sleep that night, so I tend to avoid them and just get through the day tired. I will sleep better tonight for being extra tired.


----------



## bhil

Elaine, glad to hear your mother has turned the corner and is now on her way to recovery.


----------



## MLeh

Thanks, Sean. She's one of these 'hardy prairie stock' types - so very unusual to see her actually admit to being sick. 

(She says that it's not that prairie types are naturally hardy - just that the those who aren't die young.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, that is good news re your mom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Steve. We should have a "condo warming" party when you are fully moved in to your new home. Do they allow pet? Doxie guard/attack dogs? Just thinking of a gift or two to bring to the party.


----------



## SINC

Great news about your Mum Elaine. It must be a relief.


----------



## Cameo

Elaine - good news about your mom, I am glad for you.


----------



## bhil

And how is your day going at work today Jeanne? Are things looking any better?


----------



## Bolor

Hi all,
We are back from our trek west. I have a lot of catching up to do. I'll say for now that we had a great trip and the grand-daughter is a real keeper. We saw some great country from Tofino ( before they ran out of water) to Victoria, Vancouver, Kamloops and Calgary. Sorry Don, we didn't go your way. 9100 kms an the car and $1100 in gas. Average price at $1.13/ litre. oh well, what can you do?


----------



## RevMatt

Very glad to hear some good news about your mother, Elaine. 

Hope the rest of you are doing well. Last official day of holidays.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Sorry Don, we didn't go your way. 9100 kms an the car and $1100 in gas. Average price at $1.13/ litre. oh well, what can you do?


You can be glad you weren't driving my motorhome. 

Welcome back. Good to hear from you again and glad the trip went well for you.


----------



## Cameo

Sean - actually things the past two days have been better. After reflection I was my own worst enemy on Tuesday - gotta be like a duck.....let things not my fault slide off my back like water, and stand up for myself instead of letting big boss fluster me. He will be in the office tomorrow so I have a few things to approach him about. Even the fireworks in the office yesterday didn't get me down - nothing to do with me. I have done a good job this week and the guys haven't let me down.

Hope everyone elses week has been fine...........almost the long weekend.


----------



## bhil

That's a good attitude Jeanne, don't sweat the little stuff, and especially things that don't have anything to do with you. I hope things go well with your chat with the boss tomorrow.


----------



## MLeh

Jeanne - sounds like you've got the hang of things already. Good for you! Enjoy the rest of the week, get all those procedures clarified with your boss, and things will fall into place. The key is communication without confrontation.


----------



## Cameo

MLeh said:


> Jeanne - sounds like you've got the hang of things already. Good for you! Enjoy the rest of the week, get all those procedures clarified with your boss, and things will fall into place. The key is communication without confrontation.


I agree and although I can state my mind when I lose my temper I have always tried to please people and to treat them with respect. One thing I learned from my Grandmother was that if you wanted something done your approach to the other was the key. If one is simply confrontational, aggressive or arrogant the other person is going to respond in a likewise manner and no one gets what they want.
From talking to my boss that just left, he has told me that when the owner starts jumping around in his conversation to fluster you the thing to do is take control and keep him on track, just keep steering him back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> Well, I stand corrected. I thought you to be younger.
> 
> Guess I will have to lay claim to the second highest poster then!


and I predate you both by a few years! ... six to be exact


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you have mastered The Way of the Doxie quite well. You are staying calm, focused, determined and courageous, all the traits a good doxie shows when confronted by a pack of badgers or wolverines. You are in control of your own destiny unless you give up that control. Keep the Faith.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin once again. Paix, mes amis. See you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Elaine I am glad to hear good things about your mom.

Marc, pets are allowed and small ones at that. Doxie guard dogs will be me a great asset to the condo. I do apologize for my absence over the next few days as Internet is not scheduled to come til later next week. I will be bouncing between my Dad's place and my own until I am fully settled in there by next weekend. Should be an interesting week.

Keys will be at the lawyers tomorrow, all the paper work was finalized today and I can finally say that I have a place of my own. How the university days feel like they are coming right back


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone have the correct time? The watch Moscool gave me seems to have stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, there is a breeder of attack doxies in your section of Ontario. I have arranged for him to send you two of his finest guard/attack doxies, Fang and Claw, once they finish their training. Kudos. Having a pair of these sorts of doxies is like having your own personal Jedi master at your disposal. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

I look forward to their arrival. Night all.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: Me too. Night all.


----------



## Ena

Great to hear all the good news from everyone today. 

Came home to find a drapery rod hanging by one screw of its two screws. Other one had been ripped out of the wall with the wall anchor attached. Cat and dog must have had quite the play time whilst I was at work.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Hot coffee (dark roast also) and tea is available. I have prepared some scones, some with chocolate chips in them. Also we have french toast with carmelized apples in between them for your enjoyment. Traditional breakfest is available, just scream out how you like your egss done. Please enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, if you are in the mood, scrambled eggs for me. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Marc, your eggs are being served nice and hot. Some hot sauce in those eggs?


----------



## Beej

TGIF to all. I'm adjusting to a new chair at work, but the long weekend approaches. Therefore I will eventually be comfortable and immobile.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all.

A fitting day for Scottish scones as I did my first DNA scraping this morning for the family DNA data bank. Two more to go and then it will be off to the Post Office to buy appropriate postage to get the samples back to the lab in Houston.

It will be very interesting to learn exactly which branch of our family I belong to, and to verify what I have been able to find out since I began my search some six years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is a most unique way of finding out one's roots. I am able to go as far back as finding the boat my grandparent's (on my father's side) took to Ellis Island. On my mother's side, she has told me where her grandmother came from in southern Germany.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all. Thanks for the breakfast. Today is my first day back at work (officially) so, of course, my daughter the alarm clock slept in  Thus we were late, and I didn't get online at all this morning. But I thought I would poke my head in while I check email and such. Fortunately, I had the foresight to hook the work machine up to my highspeed at home and get the email downloaded two days ago. A month's worth of email by dialup would be a little painful 

Good luck at the new place, Steve. Moving is fun! And if you repeat that often enough, you might believe it...

Glad you are taking charge of your new destiny, Jeanne. 

One of the phone messages waiting for me at work this morning that had piled up the last few days, was a message of vociferous praise. Nice way to start the day.

Now I go to listen to the final edition of the SLC in the summer. I will be sad to go back to the old CBC morning radio next week. But I'm going to enjoy this last bash this morning!


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Welcome to September. The month that is really 9, but sounds like it's 7.

Genealogy can be fun, apparently - I won't bore you with everything my husband has found out, but it sure keeps him busy!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, this is a most unique way of finding out one's roots. I am able to go as far back as finding the boat my grandparent's (on my father's side) took to Ellis Island. On my mother's side, she has told me where her grandmother came from in southern Germany.


Marc, if you or anyone else is curious about how this DNA study works, here is our family web site that explains things in detail:

http://www.stclairresearch.com/


----------



## bhil

Morning all! My computer at work was replaced yesterday afternoon, and I have spent the last two hours trying to recover. I figure another 2 hours or so and I might actually be able to start working again. By Monday I might even be productive again.


----------



## winwintoo

Does the doxie emergency squad know how to use a computer?

I'm getting overwhelmed with the amount of work I have to do in the next week. I guess that's better than being *under*whelmed and not having any work, but right now it's kind of hard to see that.

And then my innards decided to remind me why I _*never*_ eat leftovers.

Nice day out, but I won't be enjoying it I'm afraid.

Hope everyone is having a good day,

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Does the doxie emergency squad know how to use a computer?
> 
> I'm getting overwhelmed with the amount of work I have to do in the next week. I guess that's better than being *under*whelmed and not having any work, but right now it's kind of hard to see that.
> 
> And then my innards decided to remind me why I _*never*_ eat leftovers.
> 
> Nice day out, but I won't be enjoying it I'm afraid.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day,
> 
> Margaret


Feast or famine in so many ways, eh, Margaret?


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, sadly, The Doxie Emergency Squad is not trained in these sorts of high tech matters. Sorry.


----------



## RevMatt

Sorry for the below, but I don’t have a blog, and I needed to inflict this on someone, so you people win. Feel free to skip ahead to the next post down. 


Sort of an odd day today. Although I work with people a lot, when you add up the time that I spend sitting at my desk and the time I spend in my car driving around the countryside, I spend at least half my work time with only the radio for company. The radio personalities and shows become, as a result, something I have an emotional attachment too. I’m sure some of you know what I mean.
Well, today marks an odd time for we CBC listeners. The end of the summer shows. Most of the new 1/2 hour summer shows, it’s true, I won’t be sad to see the backside of. But Jian Ghomeshi will be a big loss. Partly because I know what I am returning too. Sheilagh Rogers is OK, but vaporously light weight. Jian has reminded how good radio can be in a way that I haven’t heard since the Gzowski era. Perhaps more significantly, it means that my morning radio will go back to being largely irrelevant to me. Interesting as a spectator show often, but with no particular connection. I’ll miss that.
On the upside, The Current returns to it’s full length and regular host. I’ve never liked Anna Maria Tremonti personally in her previous roles, but damned if she isn’t perfect for this. I will be very happy to get The Current back. Gets my day off to a good start, gets my brain fired up. ‘tis wonderful.
The noon-time Ontario host is going, too. He’s moving onto bigger and better things. I’ve always had a mixed reaction to that show. It is very versatile, ranging from some of the best political coverage in the province to call in advice on wine vintages. But it’s always well done. Although I know the personality who is taking over, she is coming from TV, and I have no idea how she will be as a radio host, so although I’ll miss Alan, the anticipation of something new and possibly as good or better makes me far less emotional about this change than in the morning.
And finally, one of the best new shows of the last year, Freestyle, is being truncated here in Ottawa come next week. I gather that you Torontonians are used to only having an hour of it, but that change is only just coming to Ottawa. Trading an hour of Freestyle for an extra hour of our afternoon program is a loss in my book. Nothing wrong with All In A Day, but between 3 and 4 is when I am most often on the road, and going in and out of the car. Freestyle’s format was perfect for that. And besides, Freestyle is a nice change of pace, where All In A Day is just more of the same. Besides, municipal issues are arguably the ones I care least about.
So, on balance, I’m kinda bummed out today. My radio, my constant companion, is about to get a lot less interesting. I guess I’ll start bringing CDs in with me again.


----------



## winwintoo

Matt, I can certainly relate to what you're saying. Although I'm not currently a radio listener, I have formed attachments to many personalities over the years and mourn their departure as if they were close friends. 

Most of my attachments are cyber now and the people I actually sit down with shake their heads when I talk about my friend in Newfoundland or Ottawa or Edmonton. 

Work is moving along. Took a bit of organizing, but I think I've got it sorted now so I can get on with it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Matt, I do understand what you mean about an emotional attachment to radio personalities. I was sad to see Michael Enright leave AIH but came to like Marylou Finlay and Barb Budd as a team. Now will have to see how the new host handles the mix of serious and off-beat stories. I still miss Lister Sinclair on Ideas and haven't forgiven CBC for 'asking him to leave'


----------



## RevMatt

Agreed on both of those shows, Anne. They aren't as immediate to me, as I don't get to listen in the evening nearly as much as I would like, but the AIH recent changes were big, certainly.

Glad you are sorting it out, Margaret. As for the virtual acquaintances, most people my age understand that well enough, but I still don't know how to talk about such things to my parents


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I too can relate to your posting. I have been here in Canada since July, 25th, 1977. The first thing I did when I got my own apartment here in St.John's was set up my clock radio and turned it to CBC AM. It is still on that station ever since. My wife and I battle over the kitchen radio, switching from CBC 1 and 2. Yet, I can close my eyes and still hear the voices of the various people with whom I have shared my time here in Canada over these many years. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## RevMatt

I'll never forget meeting the great Gzowski. It was shortly after he had retired, and his health was failing fast. He had an oxygen tank with him as he spoke, in fact. But the magic was as alive as ever. Not simply the familiarity of his voice, but the wisdom and brilliance that came with it. The familiarity helps, of course, but that's only part of the equation.


----------



## MLeh

You DO have a blog, Matt. You just never post in it. 

Anyway, I can relate to the CBC thing - mostly when I'm driving though - not so much in the office, where I mostly listen to straight music.

A few years ago I was driving for a week with a fellow from the US, and as it turned out we got to listen to a lot of Bill Richardson as we drove. It was the start of the school year, when he had all the kids phone in and play their 'new' band instruments. Well, the guy from the US said "This is truly weird" to me at the beginning of the week, but by Friday he was right in tune with the 'special place' that Sad Goat embodied. It was always a struggle for me to choose between the last hour of the Roundup and Jurgen's Disk Drive on FM in the later part of the afternoon.


----------



## Beej

An odd sitcom-quality moment just happened for me to share with the Shang.

Earlier today I sat down to discuss a presentation with one of my bosses. During that session I provided a couple documents for her to read as background information and put particular emphasis on one of them. I mentioned it would be updated eventually, but for now we had a version from around spring-time.

Then, just a few minutes back, I heard her leave and the door close on her and her weekend reading. At almost that exact moment I received an email with an updated version of the particularly important document.

I thought the timing was particularly funny and would have been quite cheesy if written like that into a television show.

TGIF


----------



## Dr.G.

I actually got bumped from being the guest on our local CBC afternoon show. They did not think that Peter Gzowski, the scheduled guest that afternoon, was going to make it in to interview. Since this was to be a show about literacy, they called me to ask me if I could come in on only three hours notice to speak about literacy. I said sure, and walked down to the studio. As I was waiting there, having arrived an hour early, in walks PG himself. When the producer realized that he had made it they apologized to me and asked would I mind giving back my guest spot to the intended guest. I said, "No problem, but could I sit in the studio to listen in on the discussion?" They said yes, so for 45 minutes I heard and watch PG being interviewed at our local CBC Radio station. A real treat for me.

Full Disclosure -- I went back about a month later to be a guest on this afternoon show, and it was a disaster. Nearly every caller kept calling in and "dumped" on the teaching profession re literacy. I did what I could to set the record straight, but to no avail. The host of the show apologized to me saying that this was the worst grilling she had seen a guest go through, and that included politicians and anti-sealing advocates.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don, on lucky posting number 13,000.


----------



## Cameo

Hello everyone.

I prefer the radio to the tv. I prefer silence to both.

Survived the week. Even asked about a raise. Didn't get a yes but I didn't get a no either. Have to do a job description including my new responsibilities and put in my comfort level with each. He will then see if he agrees I guess - or he will pick it apart and say ......because of ......

So, we will see.



LONG WEEKEND.YAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Jeanne, we shall see. Still, if The Way of the Doxie has taught you anything it is that you should believe in yourself and expect the unexpected.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Jeanne, we shall see. Still, if The Way of the Doxie has taught you anything it is that you should believe in yourself and expect the unexpected.



How true. I have a good quarter of my house packed and a half my basement thrown out. More to do of the same this weekend - four weeks and I am in the country..........I am sooooo excited.!!!!!!!


----------



## Ena

The following song is dedicated to Cameo  

Going to the country by Bruce Cockburn

Look out the window, what do I see?
Cows hangin' out under spreading trees.
Zoom! They're gone behind the sign
White letters pointing to the long white line
and I'm going to the country
O, la la la la la
I'm going to the country
Sunshine smile on me

I can smell the grass growing in the field
Wind in my hair tells me how it feels
Farm house, silver roof flashing by
Tractor-trailer truck says goodbye with a sigh
And I'm going to the country
O, la la la la la
I'm going to the country
Sunshine smile on me

Birds singing, I'm singing in my bones
Doesn't much matter now where I'm going
Get it when I get there is what I'll do
If I get enough I'll give some to you
And I'm going to the country
O, happy as can be
I'm going to the country
Sunshine smile on me


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you are a believer, and thus, a winner. Keep the Faith. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Why thank you - I am going to have to dig out the beat on that song so I can match the lyrics up.

Anybody have any big plans for the weekend? Steve - good luck with the new condo. I would cook breakfast tomorrow for everyone but no one would forgive me.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is taking Rosie to a big dog show tomorrow and Sunday. Hopefully, she shall again win "Best Puppy in Show". In two months, she no longer qualifies as a puppy. As for me, I am going to relax. I have not had any sort of holiday this summer, and since I finished the last of my course prep for next week at 5PM, I am officially on holidays until 9AM on Tuesday.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Don, on lucky posting number 13,000.


I did? When?

Must have missed it.


----------



## overkill

Hello all, well got the keys to my new place and painted the ceilings this evening and cleaned up the place a bit. Tomorrow I tackle the walls and doors and hopefully done painting by Sunday. Air show will be going on over head, so I am sure I will be distracted for a while


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we had a grand party in your honor. Sorry you missed it.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.mcsaatchi.webcentral.com.au/tennischallenge/optus_tennis_site_edited.swf


----------



## Cameo

My mouse has a ball that is propelled by my thumb - makes it very hard to keep that darn ball in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If at first you don't succeed.........." Keep the Faith, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. Good night, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Looks like I have some additional reading in The Shang tonight. Hope that everyone has an excellent long weekend. I will try to pop in every once in a while to catch up with everyone. If I am not in the kitchen for breakfest, save me a bite. Good night all.

Congrats on 13000 Don!


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, not a soul in sight. I wonder why?


----------



## MaxPower

Morning.
Tired.
Boys up way too early.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Warren. Doxies up at dawn. Maybe we should let the doxies and your boys play together today, and then they could all have a nap...........including you and me? Just a thought.


----------



## MaxPower

I only wish my boys were up at dawn because that would be now.

It was still dark when they decided to get up at 5:30.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I shall send Daisy (the mom of the pups), Casey (one of the pups, aka "In your face Case") and Abby (auntie Abby) to help out with the boys. Rosie and her brother Figgy Duff are about to go to a big dog show with my wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things you didn't do than by the ones you did. So throw off the bowlines, Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." Mark Twain


----------



## SINC

Good morning Warren, Marc et all.

Glad to hear your boys are developing an early morning rise habit Warren. It bodes well for their future. You know, "Early to bed, early to rise, keeps a man healthy, wealthy and wise".


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Good morning Warren, Marc et all.
> 
> Glad to hear your boys are developing an early morning rise habit Warren. It bodes well for their future. You know, "Early to bed, early to rise, keeps a man healthy, wealthy and wise".


That, or they're about to develop an appetite for worms ...


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. Warren, my daughter was awake most of the night, although she didn't actually get out of bed until 8:15. So I feel your pain.


----------



## SINC

I'm not sure what happened this morning but about 6:20 a.m. ehMac's speed went in the crapper. It took over two minutes to load a page and posting was not possible for over a half hour. Seems fine now again though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. The sun is out, somewhat, due to huge clouds drifting on by overhead.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> I'm not sure what happened this morning but about 6:20 a.m. ehMac's speed went in the crapper. It took over two minutes to load a page and posting was not possible for over a half hour. Seems fine now again though.


I can verify that Don. At one point I got a "couldn't load page" error. They must be moving things around.

Sunny day here. Work is going well. The remote control seems to have healed itself. all's well with the world.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Glad to hear that your "technical problems" have self-correct.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Our house was in the same boat as Matt's, our son was up all night long, so I feel your pain pain as well.


----------



## SINC

We're off in the MH to spend a couple of days on a friends acreage. We will attempt to install the surge brake unit on the MH/Suzuki tow package while there. No internet, so have a great weekend all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. If you need a tow, just call the Doxie Emergency Towing Squad. Remember their motto -- "If you sag, then we drag".


----------



## bhil

Have a good weekend Don.


----------



## RevMatt

Oh, right, it's a holiday weekend.  It is back to work for me, so I work tomorrow morning. And since I listened to my wife (always the wisest course of action) and others, I didn't actually start back to work until I was officially supposed to (well, a few exceptions). Which is to say, yesterday. So I still have much sermon writing to do 

Not a bad day here in Nation's Capital. Grey, but warm. We went and picked a small quantity of strawberries, and I am writing now during a break in the plumm canning. We already have 7l of canned plums, 6l of juice, and we are about to have, in theory, 6l of plum sauce. I suspect it will be far more than that, but we shall see. This is on top of the large quantity of plums that we traded for some fresh eggs, and two plums desserts, with two or three more in the offing. All from one tree, that came with the house we are renting. Not bad, eh?  We may well be the most regular house in the city this fall...

And Elaine, it has taken until now for me to figure out why you said I had a blog. I suppose that livejournal membership I use to comment on other people's blog does come with space of my own, doesn't it? 

Enjoy your long weekends, those of you who are on holiday.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> And Elaine, it has taken until now for me to figure out why you said I had a blog. I suppose that livejournal membership I use to comment on other people's blog does come with space of my own, doesn't it?


Very good Matt. You may have a sticker. And a cookie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Very good Matt. You may have a sticker. And a cookie." Elaine, you sound just like a grade one teacher. I mean this as a compliment.


----------



## MLeh

hehe ... in the 'special' little group Matt and I belong to, Marc, giving someone a sticker and a cookie is _not_ considered to be a compliment. 

The next level is a special hat, with stickers, and a cookie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The next level is a special hat, with stickers, and a cookie." Elaine, are you both members of the KKK??? If not, you have lost me about your "special little group".


----------



## MLeh

Don't worry, Marc. We're not KKK. Although Matt does get to wear a cool robe.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> hehe ... in the 'special' little group Matt and I belong to, Marc, giving someone a sticker and a cookie is _not_ considered to be a compliment.
> 
> The next level is a special hat, with stickers, and a cookie.


Is it sort of like "here's your sign"?

My son just arrived to spend a few days and look for a job. Not sure how long he'll stay but Beej will understand the problems associated with an invasion of my space.

Nice day going on, but I'm stuck here working my fingers to the bone :baby: :baby: 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I am lost as to your special group?


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, remember what Marx said -- "Work is the curse of the drinking class." Not sure it it was Groucho or Karl that said that, however. Do take time to relax, especially on Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the proverbial "pin". If I am up early enough, I shall prepare brunch. Another big dog show again tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Just got in from my condo, did a lot of painting today. Only the base boards left for tomorrow and the kitchen which I will do over the next two weeks since painting cupboard doors takes a while.

Well just as I thought, the I heard and saw the air show from my condo windows. What an adreneline rush when those fight jets come ripping past the window and out over the lake. They were flying really close to the groud as if you could reach out and touch them. F-22 Raptor mades its first appearance outside of the US and what an aircraft it is. Beautifully put together. Glad they did the show dispite the weather. Monday looks to be the best day to see it all go down!

Cheers.


----------



## medic03

Steve I take you are not in Brampton anymore. My windows were rattling today around 1:30 (they started late) and I am just off the lake.


----------



## RevMatt

Marc, Elaine and I knew each other for several years before finding our way here, and a previous webboard left us with a circle of friends that spans it's way around the globe. That would be the group to which she was referring. Awarding stickers, cookies, etc., are one of our ways of being patronising to someone who deserves it  Elaine, of course, NEVER receives stickers or cookies of her own, as we are all afraid of her. Her original nickname was Monsterlady. (seriously, it was.)


----------



## medic03

Looks like Matt and I are the first ones up this am (on the board at least) Guess I'll make breaky. Poached eggs on toast for everyone and some fresh peaches just flown in from BC this am. Course the coffee and tea are definitely ready. Enjoy!


----------



## Ena

Heading out in the sunrise to go to work. Thanks for the peach to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I was up early, but it was too nice a day to spend indoors on the computer. Stained part of my deck that has been waiting for a day like today -- sunny, a warm and breezy 19C and no rain until next week. Tomorrow hopes to be even better. This is my "Weekend of Marc". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been penalized 800 posts for mentioned the word "doxie" too much outside the Shang. So, I guess I get to do #20,000 all over again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, Don was also penalized 800 posts. I have heard about "sins of the father", but his being my virtual older brother should not have brought down upon his the "Wrath of the Dachshund".


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Marc were your posts lost as part of the upgrades going on? Or were you seriously penalized posts? I don't think ehMax would do that, but I know there are more than a few people out there with some strange opinions about what people post.


----------



## bhil

Thanks for the toast and eggs this morning Treena, they were great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, ehMax did not do this, at least not from the letter I received via Canada Post Express.

"Dear Dr.G.,
It has come to our attention that your overabundance of postings is mainly due to the extraordinary citations of a certain term unknown in the English laughage (i.e., doxie/doxies/dachshunds). Thus, you have been penalized 800 postings for this use of a term/phrase outside of the boundaries of acceptable ehMacLand venacular.
Respectffully submitted,
Lord Jason Q. Jinglestars
Postings Chancellor of the Exchequer"

Thus, I have now paid my price to society and may now openly return to the grace and friendship of The Shang.


----------



## RevMatt

Marc, I would love to meet you in person. In text, in any event, you are the best straight man I have ever met. 

Sorry I couldn't put breakfast on, but Sunday mornings are hectic, and the first one back involves a lot of trying to remember how I did things. Glad someone covered for me. Hope you all are enjoying your days. We are experiencing Ernesto remnants, so nasty cold wet weather here. Blah. The service went well, at least, and I preached about the importance of Sabbath. Not in terms of mandatory Sunday closing, but in the more general sense of the day of rest that lies at the heart of this ancient and beautiful Jewish concept. Thankfully my wife's place of employment respects labour day, but about half the stores in the city appear set to be open, judging by signs and fliers. I find this incredibly sad. 

Anywho, off to enjoy a quiet afternoon, with my better half at work, and my lovely daughter napping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, just before you became a regular here in The Shang, Peter S. and I did a routine in the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club. It was a revival of Jewish vaudeville meeting Abbott and Costello.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, watching a child napping is by far one of the most enjoyable events of parenthood.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Matt, watching a child napping is by far one of the most enjoyable events of parenthood.


They look like little Angels.

...Then they wake up.


----------



## Dr.G.

"They look like little Angels. ...Then they wake up." All too true, Warren. All too true........... Still ............


----------



## MaxPower

That was all very tongue in cheek Marc.

Still, even though my wife and I are pushed to the limits at times by our "Little Angels", we are truly blessed to have such a wonderful family.

I couldn't have asked for two better boys.


----------



## MLeh

MP - Of course you couldn't have asked for better children. That's because of the old parental 'blessing' "I hope when you grow up you have children _just like you_."


----------



## bhil

Those that were around last November might remember I was one of the lucky Pepsi XBox 360 Be First to Play winners. Foolishly, even with all the problems people reported as they started receiving their consoles, I never bought the extended warranty because I am a firm believer that most extended warranties are just an additional money grab. Over the last week, my console started freezing up, and last night I got the 3 flashing red lights that mean an unknown hardware failure. I just got off the phone with XBox support, and not having the extended warranty mean I will have to pay $157 to get my XBox repaired.

On the plus side, I will get a new Xbox 360, still haven't payed more than 1/2 the actual selling price, and it comes with another 90 days of warranty, and the potential to buy an additional extended warranty.


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> MP - Of course you couldn't have asked for better children. That's because of the old parental 'blessing' "I hope when you grow up you have children _just like you_."


I would laugh, but I suffer from that same "blessing".


----------



## overkill

Good late afternoon everyone. Seems like I am missing a lot these days! Deducted posts and less doxie talk...say it aint so 

Well about 85% of the painting has been completed. Now have to do final coats on the doors and cabinets tomorrow and all should be prepared for furniture arrival mid week. Air show as not as booming today. Only saw the CF-18 do a few fly bys, were as yesterday there was a lot more action. Hopefully be able to catch the show on the clubhouse deck tomorrow afternoon.

Have a nice evening everyone. Off to a family BBQ. Ciao for now.


----------



## medic03

Just got back from my niece's baptism. It was very touching when the priest brought all the young children (siblings) up and placed their hands in the basin as he blessed the water. Then this most pious priest proceeded to teach them how to spray each other with the left over water that was soaking their hands. One of the most unorthodox ceremonies that I have attended but definitely one of the most entertaining.


----------



## medic03

Marc and Don, I can't believe the lack of humour (and audacity) of some people. At least we can all celebrate your 20000 and 13000 posts together again. We should have a party!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Seems like I am missing a lot these days! Deducted posts and less doxie talk...say it aint so". Steve, yes, there are deducted postings, but I shall tender my resignation from ehMacLand if I am told to stop posting about doxies. "Death before dishonor". 

Still, I could keep having my postings reduced and then keep hitting the same milestones over and over again. This could be like "deja vu all over again". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Medic03, yes party time once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange that only Don and I lost postings. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Night Marc.

Perhaps the mysterious missing posts happened to the two highest posters?


----------



## MaxPower

I will turn in soon as well.

My Little Angels do get up early. Staying up late, tending to them at night and getting up early gets to one eventually.


----------



## RevMatt

I would assume the the missing posts are your oldest ones. Anyone else been here as long as you two?


----------



## Ena

'August was the sunniest on record for Victoria.
Temperatures were above normal, rain below normal, and sunshine plentiful.'

I'm getting cranky as I'm one of those people who love the rain. I love the sound of it and the smell of it. Lawn is so dry it's crunchy when I walk on it. 
So please send some rain our way. Tofino first though


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Been up since 4:45 am so the only thing I have prepared is coffee. So it is fend for yourself day today.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. Coffee is exactly what I need. Happy holiday to your normal working people.


----------



## Ena

Good morning. Happy super stat day. (double time and a half)


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Don't know if it's from slugging and cleanin and packin or if I slept in some wierd configuration but boy oh boy do I have a pain in the neck...

Happy Labour Day!


----------



## Bolor

Ena said:


> 'August was the sunniest on record for Victoria.
> Temperatures were above normal, rain below normal, and sunshine plentiful.'
> 
> I'm getting cranky as I'm one of those people who love the rain. I love the sound of it and the smell of it. Lawn is so dry it's crunchy when I walk on it.
> So please send some rain our way. Tofino first though


My wife and I spent a day in Tofino and two glorious days in Victoria. Didi all the Touristy things. Got that out of the way and next time will enjoy the city even more.
Wasn't too impressed with the town of Tofino although the beach was nice. The road in is a challenge. I was glad that we didn't have rain while we were there although the need for some was apparent even then.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I'm at work today to, but being a contractor no double time and a half for me, just straight pay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. My wife and I went out to have brunch this morning at Smitty's (a western tradition in her family when they all lived in Alberta) and then for a long drive around the coastline. 22C and sunny with a warm ocean breeze -- a perfect Labor Day.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: did anyone in your wife's family ever accidentally pour their coffee on their pancakes at Smitty's?


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I shall have to ask her. Is it a Smitty's tradition?


----------



## MLeh

It's a tradition with my husband.

(You'd have to know the old style coffee containers.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, maple syrup was all that was ever poured on the pancakes, according to my wife. Guess it's a tradition with your husband.


----------



## SINC

Good afternoon all. What's all this about someone absconding with 800 of our posts Marc? Downright unneighbourly of them, don't you think?

Just back from a very successful weekend at our friends 3 acre site near Sherwood Park. I managed to con my buddy's two nephews to install the ready brake in the MH tow vehicle (Suzuki) and I am now much safer on the road with brakes operating in both vehicles. The price was right too, a 40 pounder of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum and 24 Canadian.

Last night and this morning I was the chief cook. I brought 16 sirloins to BBQ and potatoes and two big bags of fresh mushrooms and a big old white onion which I put together in tinfoil and set on the BBQ as well. Everyone raved about the steaks and wondered why they can't get them like that in the store. The meat came from my pasture raised for 11 months and grain fed for 30 days Simmental steer.

Then this morning about half of the group enjoyed my special shirred eggs for breakkie.

800 post eh? Damn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don.

"Good afternoon all. What's all this about someone absconding with 800 of our posts Marc? Downright unneighbourly of them, don't you think?" Your guess is as good as mine. Only happened to you and me. Go figure.


----------



## RevMatt

Afternoon, all. We are having a Vancounver winter kind of day, although slightly warmer than that yet. Got all the depressing greyness and all-pervading dampness and misty rain, though. (Any guess why we left Vancouver? )


----------



## bhil

Welcome back Don. I sure hope you saved some of that feast you were descibing and brought it in for us. Just reading the description made my stomach growl.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Just got back from a day of painting. Looks like just the kitchen left to do and then start to receive some furniture to fill the place up. Airshow was more exciting today than yesterday. Seems like they had the F-22 Raptor back for a second day when it was only scheduled for Saturday. Too bad the weather couldnt have been a little more clearer. Low clouds over the lake again today.


----------



## Ena

Bolor said:


> My wife and I spent a day in Tofino and two glorious days in Victoria. Didi all the Touristy things. Got that out of the way and next time will enjoy the city even more.


As my Scottish Granny would say, my tea kettle was 'boiling it's backside out' waiting for you to show up for tea


----------



## MLeh

Afternoon, all. Enjoyed watching the football game this afternoon, and have duly noted that Matt must have taken all that overcast-ness and grey with him when he moved because there isn't a cloud in the sky today, and hasn't been for quite some time.

Be on the road for the rest of the week, so hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## SINC

Drive carefully Elaine and enjoy the trip.

Met a new friend last night at our BBQ. His name is Harley and he's a trim 167 pounds. Here's a shot of him:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, all our doxies put together does not equal one Harley. That is one BIG dog. I have seen big Bull Mastiffs at dog shows, but not this big.


----------



## overkill

Looks like Harley is well fed  Marc, saw witness once again to the Doxie partol in my condo building. They are out and about making their rounds daily it seems.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doxie Guard Patrol is on-guard 24/7. They work in shifts and will kill on command. No need to fear while they are watching over your protection. Their motto is "Death before Dishonor".

Hope your new abode and life there goes well, Steve.


----------



## Bolor

Ena, the next time we are out, we will certainly take you up on that cup of tea. We tried to get in for tea here but they were sold out. At $54 a pop, I'm glad they were!


----------



## Bolor

I also promised to post a picture of my granddaughter so I hope none of you mind


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, all our doxies put together does not equal one Harley. That is one BIG dog. I have seen big Bull Mastiffs at dog shows, but not this big.


Surprisingly Marc, he only is fed four cups of dry dog food daily. I found that hard to believe. He is seven years old and is in demand at stud (or whatever they call it with dogs, I only know horses. ). His owners bought him two years back for $3,000.00 and tell me he has paid for himself many times over.


----------



## Bolor

Lucky dog


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, glad to see that the Empress still has the two trees to commemorate Queen Victoria's doxie, "Boy". There is a bronze statue erected at Windsor Castle of Boy, and it looks just like these trees. I have only been to Victoria once, but I did have tea at The Empress.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful grandchild, Bob. "Kvell" all you want as a grandparent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I can see why these dogs were used in England for "bull baiting".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it quits for the night. Early meetings tomorrow, so someone will have to get the coffee/tea ready for the morning crowd, since I shall be gone before most of you even get up. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it quits for the night. Early meetings tomorrow, so someone will have to get the coffee/tea ready for the morning crowd, since I shall be gone before most of you even get up. Paix, mes amis.


Sure. No Problem Marc.

The timer on the coffee pot is set.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall be up at 6AM, MP, so set it early.


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> Sure. No Problem Marc.
> 
> The timer on the coffee pot is set.


Good night all. I am taking "Second Shift" tonight so 4 am comes early.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, you win. 4AM beats my 6AM.


----------



## overkill

Save me a cup of brew i the morning MP and Marc. Catch you all in the evening. Nighty night folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Steve.


----------



## SINC

Night all. Bet I am up before some of you in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

6AM my time is 230AM your time, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, all.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 6AM my time is 230AM your time, Don.


Agreed, but 5:00 a.m. my time is 7:00 a.m. in TO and I am up before some people who live there.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Agreed, but 5:00 a.m. my time is 7:00 a.m. in TO and I am up before some people who live there.


True. I am almost never up before 7 AM.


----------



## SINC

Gee whiz Sonal, I wasn't picking on you, ya know!


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. It's just before 4 am here, and I'm up to catch the first ferry (which means leaving the house in about an hour and a quarter).

I've left some muffins on the counter for all.

"... and miles to go before I sleep"

(I'll talk to you sometime tomorrow, Don - no guarantees for lunch, but I'll give you a call when I see how the work is going.)

-Elaine


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Daughter slept in. VERY late. Cheers.


----------



## Beej

Morning everyone. September appears to be in full swing now.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A perfect long weekend comes to a close and now I must sit down and write my columns in just one day. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Don, if I hadn't been on call all weekend, and at work yesterday, I might feel sorry for you, but . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 2PM is nearly upon us and we all know what that means.


----------



## RevMatt

The bar opens?


----------



## bhil

...it's five o'oclock somewhere?


----------



## Beej

What am I doing in this bar?


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> ...it's five o'oclock somewhere?


WRONG!!!

If it's 2 o'clock in NL, it's 5:30 somewhere else!

Hot, work, nuf sed.

Margaret


----------



## djstp

Beej said:


> What am I doing in this bar?



wanna do some shots???


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, 230PM in St.John's is 5PM in London, England.


----------



## Beej

djstp said:


> wanna do some shots???


It's past 1:30 so, yeah. Jager? XX) 

Sidenote: 1:30 was arbitrarily chosen to be before "now".


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember that there is no bar serving alcoholic drinks here in The Shang. Only fruit juices in the Bountiful Bolor Bar, and tea/coffee in the Cafe Chez Marc. Sinc's Slurp and Burp was closed down by ehMax for serving beer that was not taxed by the ehMacLand Exchecquer.


----------



## RevMatt

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Jager. How I miss thee.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Remember that there is no bar serving alcoholic drinks here in The Shang. Only fruit juices in the Bountiful Bolor Bar, and tea/coffee in the Cafe Chez Marc.


BYOB?


----------



## RevMatt

Good point, Marc. So, let's see. 2pm for you is 12:30 for me, which means 9:30 on the Wet Coast. (adjust to you local timezone as you see fit) So, what auspicious occasion occurs?


----------



## djstp

Dr.G. said:


> Remember that there is no bar serving alcoholic drinks here in The Shang. Only fruit juices in the Bountiful Bolor Bar, and tea/coffee in the Cafe Chez Marc.



tailgate party it is then... 

speaking of that... anyone seen the new dodge tailgates on some of there cars... when it lifts, the rear speakers fold down for the instant party mode... oh my how much fun can that be at my next nascar event

http://www.dodge.ca/en/caliber/sound.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, you of all people should know what 2PM brought with its coming (and now going).


----------



## SINC

We were talking over the weekend about the fall colours on trees and all present mentioned the amazing red colour that Maple trees in the east turn.

Our local Maple trees simply go yellow. That got me to thinking, why not try and plant a few eastern Maple trees in our yard. A trip to the tree farm failed to turn up one red Maple.

Anyone in The Shang happen to have some of those types of Maples and would part with some seeds this fall so I can try to grow my own? I would gladly send whoever a SSAE they could gather and toss some seeds in when they appear this fall. Our here are covered in seeds, so the eastern variety should be in seed soon.


----------



## bhil

The 2:00 thing has me stumped. I think I'll go join Beej and djstp for a while, and come back later to find the answer.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> The 2:00 thing has me stumped. I think I'll go join Beej and djstp for a while, and come back later to find the answer.


I understand the 2:00 thing completely. That's when the local opens every single day except Sundays.


----------



## Sonal

SINC, I'd be happy to keep an eye out for red maple seeds for you. I'll let you know if I happen upon any.

They are absolutely beautiful when they turn fiery red in fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I too will look out for the red maple seeds, since there is a red maple tree just across the street from me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, Sean, Daisy, the mother of the pups, was born today at 2PM, five years ago.


----------



## Moscool

Quick ... Bartender ... A double!

Signed in and couldn't find anything. Thought the Shang had gone... to the great archive in the sky...

Phew...


----------



## Ena

Quarantine for Norwalk virus came off at the hospital at 2 pm today. Yay! Was really difficult on everyone with patients not allowed to leave the ward or have visitors. 
How long should you spend washing your hands? Long enough to sing Happy Birthday twice


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Quarantine for Norwalk virus came off at the hospital at 2 pm today. Yay! Was really difficult on everyone with patients not allowed to leave the ward or have visitors.
> How long should you spend washing your hands? Long enough to sing Happy Birthday twice


If you will pardon the pun Ann, that is sound advice.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> If you will pardon the pun Ann, that is sound advice.


I'm a fan of them and double entendres. Oh, Billy Connolly and Monty Python too.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> I'm a fan of them and double entendres. Oh, Billy Connolly and Monty Python too.


I love Billy Connolly - I've been trying to find where to by CDs/DVDs of his stuff.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## djstp

winwintoo said:


> I love Billy Connolly - I've been trying to find where to by CDs/DVDs of his stuff.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


chk out his website... you can get tonnes of stuff here

http://www.billyconnolly.com/main.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Hope Life is treating you kindly. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. See you tomorroww


----------



## winwintoo

djstp said:


> chk out his website... you can get tonnes of stuff here
> 
> http://www.billyconnolly.com/main.html


Thanks djstp - will check that out.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Good night Marc. Say happy birthday to Daisy for me.


----------



## bhil

Ena said:


> ...How long should you spend washing your hands? Long enough to sing Happy Birthday twice


Ann, when our little guy went into NICU, no one told us about the scrub in procedures and when to do a full scrub in and when a quick scrub in. For the first day and a half every time we went out and back in, we did full 2 minutes scrubs with the iodine solution. Talk about harsh on the hands! It took the rest of the time he was in NICU to scrub off the yellow stain from the first day and a half.


----------



## bhil

I'm off to do a few things before bed. Good night all.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to call it a night as well. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get up. Tea and coffee are ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

Where is everyone? Breakfast is getting cold.


----------



## Moscool

Hmm couldn't quite get when you posted but you seem awfully early today, aren't you?


----------



## Moscool

TWENTY EIGHT degrees today and bright sunshine. I'm obviously indoors but plan to grab a coffee in a local park with my daughter later on.


----------



## Moscool

Talking about coffee, just had my first one. Still a big fan of Nespresso capsules... Not as good as chez Marc but a reasonable ersatz...


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and cold eggs Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

djstp,

It's good to see another NASCAR fan in the Shang. Or ehMac for that fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Moscool. Morning, Warren. I guess you two are it for breakfast. Dishes are now washed and put away and getting ready for the lunchtime crowd. How is Life treating you "across the pond" and in sunny St.George?


----------



## MaxPower

St. George is treating us well. This place feels like home to us.

My son often comments on how quiet it is here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, we should send you some doxies to run about the house a bit. Your son would then really appreciate the quietude.


----------



## MaxPower

And so would Mom and Dad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, everyone appreciate the peace and calm when doxies are asleep....or at someone else's home.


----------



## RevMatt

Someone needs to fix Marc's watch again....

Another day with a running start. The new routine for fall ahas not yet been successfully established.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Mid week deadline again which dictates that I only grab a quick coffee and get busy with my final edit and filing duties. Later . . .


----------



## winwintoo

Moscool said:


> Talking about coffee, just had my first one. Still a big fan of Nespresso capsules... Not as good as chez Marc but a reasonable ersatz...


Coffee? In London?? That's a joke, right???

I can send you a whole list of places that don't know how to serve coffee in London - including both of the "coffee" shops I tried in Harrod's   

I'm up but I'll skip breakfast today. I thought I knew how much work there was piled up, but that was only a smidgen of it so I'll be digging in here soon.

On top of that, my other son is busy job-hunting and Mom's computer/MSWord/editorial skills are being taxed with that as well.

So....... keep the coffee hot for me, I'll be sneaking in for another cup when I can catch my breath.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Some days everything just falls into place and that was the case with both columns this morning. I like it when that happens. Now to get on with the rest of my day. Got one quote, some collections and a pick up on the far side of the city of some newly sharpened router bits on today's agenda.

But first, a second coffee and the morning dailies.


----------



## Beej

Good morning to all. My stapler has moved. I think I'll ponder that for a few hours.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Good morning to all. My stapler has moved. I think I'll ponder that for a few hours.


Did it at least leave you a forwarding address? beejacon


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Did it at least leave you a forwarding address? beejacon


It seems to have ran off with my post-it notes, so I'm not sure how it could have left me a conveniently placed note. Now I'm off to interrogate the thumb tacks. I'll keep you posted...er, maybe not.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> It seems to have ran off with my post-it notes, so I'm not sure how it could have left me a conveniently placed note. Now I'm off to interrogate the thumb tacks. I'll keep you posted...er, maybe not.


I sure hope you don't get some tacky excuse for all this as a result of your interrogation. beejacon


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. This is my first post from the new condo  Got my coffee brewing beside me and snacking on a croissant. Waiting for Leons to come with my furniture. Looks like both deliveries should arrive today and then my Dad and I have some light moving to do tomorrow. Hope to be all settled in by saturday. Have great day everyone.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I think Matt's right, I'll throw a watch in the mail to Marc. That way I'll at least make it in time for a warm breakfast for once.


----------



## bhil

Steve, how do you like your Rebel XT? I am thinking of getting an entry level DLSR, it seems to be one of the two forerunners in most discussions (a Nikon being the other).


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you and Beej should headline this weekend at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club. Your routine is straight out of Burns and Allen. Just don't forget to say "Say goodnight, Gracie."


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I still have the watch Moscool sent to me when he was at Harrods in London, England. Oops, time for 4PM tea. Tally ho, all.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Greetings from Edmonton. I think I'm getting too old for these 1200 km in one day drives. Don - if we meet up for lunch the operative word for you to look for is 'wrinkled' - wrinkled me, wrinkled clothes.

And now ... off to work.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Morning All

Dropping in for some coffee. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, CC. We are just sitting down to 4PM tea. Care for some?


----------



## cheshire_cat

That would be nice...thanks!

Our parking lot reconstruction at work is nearly completed...about time. Three weeks past due. Alot of us have had to use the overflow parking lot next to the OPP across the next. Such a pain but its better than no parking at all. Our company paid for us to use taxis last week but that only lasted a few days...figures.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, I'm here, having run many highly frustrating and mostly unsuccessful errands this morning. All without caffeine. But the pot of tea is steeping beside me, so this is good.

Elaine, you are only old if you feel that way. Or something.

Doh. Meant to say congrats on being set up in the new place, Steve! Glad to have you back here.


----------



## overkill

bhil said:


> Steve, how do you like your Rebel XT? I am thinking of getting an entry level DLSR, it seems to be one of the two forerunners in most discussions (a Nikon being the other).


I love my Canon Rebel XT  Sample photos can be found on my Flickr account if you wish to view: http://flickr.com/photos/jedistemo

Its very light in weight and comes with a nice 18-55mm lense. 8.2 megapixel count is more than I need. I already have a couple of pics that I will be blowing up for my condo walls. I have always had Canon cameras, and this one is simple the best one that I have ever owned.


----------



## overkill

Thanks Matt. Still wont be totally settled til at least the weekend, so my posts will be here and there when I get a couple of minutes to check in. Surely do not want to miss breakfest with everyone and maybe an afternoon tea.


----------



## medic03

At the rate Marc is going he should be serving up a midnight snack within the next hour or so


----------



## Dr.G.

Medic03, Etobicoke must be on the same time as Singapore and Shanghai, in that they just passed midnight, where you would be able to get a midnight snack. Here in the Cafe Chez Marc, we are just starting to serve dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

For all those having difficulty telling time these days, here is an interesting web site to help you.

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/

Just always remember that when the little hand is on the............


----------



## RevMatt

I missed the clarification about the 2pm thing yesterday. Did Rosie have a good birthday? In 10 minutes, it shall be one day past, so I shall wish her a tardy happy birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Matt, at 2PM Rosie shall be five years and 1 day old. However, to look at her now, she does not look a day older than five.


----------



## RevMatt

Hehehe. Nicely turned phrase, there


----------



## Dr.G.

I turn phrases like Don turns spindles.


----------



## bhil

Thanks Steve, I'll check out the photos later, all "personal network storage" sites are banned by our firewall at work.


----------



## medic03

So Marc you are living in Zulu time?


----------



## Dr.G.

Medic03, I am located at Latitude: 47° 34' North and Longitude: 52° 41' West. I am in the Newfoundland Standard time zone (UTC/GMT -3:30 hours), except when we are in Newfoundland Daylight Time (HAT - Heure Avancée de Terre-Neuve) during Daylight Saving Time. When the US changes the dates to "spring ahead and fall back", we may not make the shift, so we will REALLY be out of sync then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Does anyone read the Toronto Star and is familiar with the writer Christian Cotroneo? He wants to interview me because of something I wrote here in ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

I did a search and found a couple of articles he wrote, so at least he is a real person.


----------



## Moscool

bhil said:


> Steve, how do you like your Rebel XT? I am thinking of getting an entry level DLSR, it seems to be one of the two forerunners in most discussions (a Nikon being the other).


bhil, yes it's a fine camera but go and handle it first: too small for my hands. In the reasonable price category I would put the just launched Canon 400 (yummy) and the slightly lower performance but clever Sony Alpha...


----------



## Moscool

winwintoo said:


> Coffee? In London?? That's a joke, right???
> 
> I can send you a whole list of places that don't know how to serve coffee in London - including both of the "coffee" shops I tried in Harrod's


Margaret: it's a grave mistake to think that Harrod's has anything to do with London: it is an American-Egyptian emporium with no connection to the vibrant city around it.... Next time you're in town I'll point to a couple of decent caffeine holes


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, at least Harrod's they sell fine Swiss-made watches like the one you sent me for my birthday.


----------



## medic03

Do those swiss watches come with a dial that you can change the time with?


----------



## RevMatt

Marc - very cool about the TorStar interview. Be sure to point us at it when it is printed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Medic03, that's the beauty of the watch. It was set and running when I got it from Moscool and has kept perfect time ever since. The Swiss know how to make quality time pieces.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> I did a search and found a couple of articles he wrote, so at least he is a real person.


http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...971358637177&ce=Columnist&colid=1039518069263

Not sure if your search turned up that page. It should help if not.

Congrats. Ehmac's appeal is spreading (I think someone was quoted last year in some article). I even saw the Beejicon used in another forum (maybe by an ehmacer).


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I shall let you know.


----------



## RevMatt

He clearly writes a lot about kids, education and suchlike issues, so it must be on that front that he wants to talk to you. Good writer. Thanks for the link, Beej.


----------



## medic03

Marc, did Moscool originally set it to UK time or NFLD time?


----------



## Moscool

Marc, these Swiss watches need winding. Actually the model I got you needs automatic winding, i.e. you need to move your wrist... If you were a two finger typist like most of us your wrist would get plenty of movement and you would not have supper Florida time!


----------



## Moscool

Talking about interviews, I know it's childish and I know it's at best boring, but I got my 2.46 minutes of fame today on national news! The question was "What can we learn from CEOs in the context of the Labour Party's attempts to get rid of Tony Blair?" (told you it was riveting).

Anyway, it was my first time on TV, my heart was racing at 200+ and thanks to makeup sweat didn't show... Here it is:

Sky News


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Beej. I like his style of writing and his content.


----------



## Dr.G.

Medic03, there is no such thing as "NFLD time". In fact, NFLD does not exist anymore. It is NL, for Newfoundland and Labrador, the official name of our province.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, my wrist gets plenty of movement from typing and petting the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great interview. Very professional. You came across as "most cool". Pardon the pun, but you did not seem nervous. I did not know that you were a "business psychologist".


----------



## Moscool

Yes, ahem, business psychologist is their short for "management-consultant-specialising-in-strategy-and-other-issues-of-interest-to-senior-people,-including-psychological-interventions-as-part-of-personal-development-and-team-building"  Thanks for the congratulations. Today was special.


----------



## Cameo

Congrats Moscool!!!! I will look at the link at home as I don't want to save to the work computer. Good for you. Marc, I will look forward to seeing your interview, I know you will let us know when and where we can find it.

Beej - your emoticon is travelling? There you go. I don't know who else wrote the mayor about having it as a selection but I am glad that it is. I am jealous too.....I don't have one! Just teasing!


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, yes, a well deserved Kudos from the crowd here in The Shang (on this side of the pond).


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Medic03, there is no such thing as "NFLD time". In fact, NFLD does not exist anymore. It is NL, for Newfoundland and Labrador, the official name of our province.


I stand corrected - though I still stand by the fact that I don't think your watch is set properly


----------



## Dr.G.

Medic03, Moscool sent we a quality watch that keeps perfect time. Anyway, time to say good night to one and all, because Mr. Watch is telling me it is time to get some sleep. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

Don where are you. You usually help out with these sort of things!


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don where are you. You usually help out with these sort of things!


Glad to oblige Treena.

You see, one has to go back in time to understand today’s time.

For example yesterday when it was time, it was not the same time as tomorrow. Nor was it the same time as it was the day before, but I digress.

To fully comprehend this whole time thing you have to go back even further, The day before yesterday by the way is not far enough, nor is last week.

Back before we were all born is so much better a time frame that we can all be equally comfortable with, since we all have the same memories of that particular period.

Now that we have established what we all understand, we have to take into consideration the Atomic clock. That for those who don’t know it is one of those old fashioned wrist watches with that glowing green stuff that used to illuminate the dials so one could tell the time by night. Either that or under the covers when you were a kid, but I digress. That particular green gunk puts out Atomic rays that ran around loose in the universe until the arrival of the very first Shanger, and we all know who that is, but I promised never to discuss a lady’s age, especially when discussing time, which reminds me seem to be one and the same.

Now that we have that part of the puzzle out of the way, we must insert the key to the whole concept of time as we know it. That being said, there is only one place on the face of the earth that truly understands time as it should be and that is Saskatchewan.

You see, no one there has any real concept of time, so they have never tinkered with it in any way shape or form. Rather they sit back and watch the time revolve around them without ever changing their very own time. When you stop to consider it, they have indeed made a very wise choice. I mean how would the cows know when to come home to the barn if you screwed with the clocks? Nor would the geese and ducks and all those other feathered things that hang out there know when to leave for their annual vacation?

That in turn has spawned an entire culture of “time changers” as they are known who crisscross the world making crop circles, trying to educate the rest of the population as to the mysteries of time itself.

If you bothered to take the time to walk through one of these areas of crushed grain, you would behold the enlightenment that comes from such an experience.

It is obvious that Moscool has walked the walk and talked the tock of the watch by handing off a crop circle infected knock off copy of a timepiece to the good doctor in Newfoundland and Labrador. That it was done in total innocence resulted in an Atomic blip in the cosmos and suddenly that particular watch makes the owner think that one time is quite another and therein lies both the problem and the solution to the entire quandary.

Other than that, I apologize as I am not able to offer any kind of concrete explanation for the missing hours. Unless of course it wasn’t an Atomic watch. Now if it was a Nuclear watch, that has to begin a week ago last Monday at 4:00 p.m.

I could go on with the story, but I get the feeling it just might die on the editor’s desk.


----------



## Moscool

Well I did get the watch from Gnomes in Zurich. They did look a bit green (glowing) so I asked them: "where do you come from?" They said "The Vault"

- The Vault where you keep the cheese?
- No, the Vault where we keep the time
- I see, and in the vault, do all of you have three arms
- Yes, so that we can carry three watches: the time it is, the time it was and the time we would wish to be.

So my take is that the good Dr inherited a Watch of the Third Type  

I wonder if the worldwide warranty covers this?


----------



## medic03

Wow the two of you really made things clearer.... I think I need to go and take a few asprin and lie down a bit. Not sure if I'll be back tonight.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready, along with some nice freshly baked breakfast goodies.


----------



## Sonal

Hey congratulations on your TV interview, Moscool. You came across as very collected and knowledgeable.


----------



## Sonal

Mmmm.... a herbal tea and a cinnamon roll would go down very nicely now. 

Any muffins? I could go for a muffin too.


----------



## Cameo

Holy crap! I knew I wasn' catchin up but I am further behind than i thought? The positive is that at this rate the next three weeks will pass before I know it and I will be livin in the country. Although my Grandmother always told me not to wish time away as you could never get it back.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, yes, your favorite muffins are in the fancy box with the S on top.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we should have a house warming party for you -- complete with doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 11 o'clock, so I have to go and start making lunch for those who like to eat at noon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Looks like this will be the last night at my dads, we are moving the mattress tomorrow night and I should be all set up to finally stay at my new place. Spent 13 hours today putting together all the furniture that was delivered and my arms are feeling it now. Internet is coming tomorrow so I hope to be up and online by later that evening once the desk is all setup as well.

Save me a muffin at breakfest and I hope to be in the kitchen this weekend to cook you all up a storm. Until then... night everyone.


----------



## bhil

Wow, lots of people being interviewed and becoming famous around here. Looks like the right group to be hanging with these days to get noticed.


----------



## bhil

I think Don's explanation of the time issue, brought things perfectly into perspective. Of course I am from Saskatchewan so it may be because I have no concept of time, or maybe out here we have such advanced insight into time that everyone else thinks we have no concept of time? Either way the clarifying point of Don's argument was "...talking the tock...", pure brilliance.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> I think Don's explanation of the time issue, brought things perfectly into perspective. Of course I am from Saskatchewan so it may be because I have no concept of time, or maybe out here we have such advanced insight into time that everyone else thinks we have no concept of time? Either way the clarifying point of Don's argument was "...talking the tock...", pure brilliance.


Well, gee whiz Sean, someone had to bring some order to the forefront.

Or was it the backfront?

Whatever it was, be careful as it might just pass your way again.

Just remember to "talk the tock" if it's a clock.


----------



## amoha

wow... william wordsworth, one of my favorite in high school and then in college, people here in toronto surprisingly asked me if they taught poems of wordsworth in pakistan too? and i tell them that the work of william shakespeare, william wordsworth and other classic literature is the part of syllabus in high school and college.


----------



## Moscool

Sonal said:


> Hey congratulations on your TV interview, Moscool. You came across as very collected and knowledgeable.


Thank you Sonal, quite a scary experience, but fun in retrospect


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Nearly 11 o'clock, so I have to go and start making lunch for those who like to eat at noon. Paix, mes amis.


Did you notice that Dr G's watch seems to be accelerating? Another day and we should be back to 'norm'. How do we make it stick then?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Time for lunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amoha, welcome to The Shang. Have some free tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc. Careful not to step on the doxies.

Here is my favorite Wordsworth --

"What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;

We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be."


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning..........at least it is morning by my clock. Marc, the doxies will have plenty of room to run at my place. I will post a picture in the future.

Amoha, welcome to the Shang! 

Don, I love it - your explanation of time is absolutely brilliant! A piece to do you proud.


----------



## winwintoo

My understanding of time: It's either _*now*_ or it's _*not now*_.

Sadly, this minimalist view of time has not served me well since, apparently, what you do when it's "now" can affect what happens to you when it's "not now". But since it's really always "now" I've never been able to understand how what I do now can influence what happens at some other time that never arrives.

my head hurts.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, as the old Yiddish saying goes, "What you are to be you are just now becoming." Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, yes, the doxies need room to run. So, maybe I shall send them all out for a visit. They could protect you from any stray badgers or wolverines that might be in the area.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A quick coffee and I am off to do many errands today. I met Elaine yesterday on her job site and we had a chat for 15 minutes or so. That now makes three Shangers I have met in person, the other two being Margaret and Beej. Nice people all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 11 o'clock again. Almost time to pull the pin for the day. Maybe I shall make it until 12 o'clock? We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

I think I've figured out the time problem. Dr. G does your new watch look like this?










Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. I think I've got a solution to Marc's time issues. Why don't we send in the doxies to sneak in and reset the time while Marc's asleep? Failing that, they could take the watch and hide it on him, and someone else can send him a new gift watch set at a more accurate time.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all, from beautiful .... *looks out window* .... Slave Lake.

I indeed met Mr. Sinc yesterday. It was a pleasant distraction from collecting vitamin D. The contractors I was working with have interesting definitions of time too. And what constitutes 'power to the equipment'. If I could collect all the time I've spent on jobsites waiting for the electricians, I'd have a lot of time on my hands ... 

Moscool - congrats on the interview. I love your accent. And your job title. I wish I had a cool job title like that.

Marc - good luck on your forthcoming interview. Although being in print any accent you have won't come through.

Hope everyone else's weeks are going well - moves, new responsibilities, etc. etc.

Later all ... enjoy your days in whatever time zone you are.


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> I think I've figured out the time problem. Dr. G does your new watch look like this?


Nice pic! Some days, things feel that way.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. What with a bit of illness yesterday, and a daughter who slept in again, I haven't been able to check in from home, so I haven't seen the interview yet, nor the clever pictures of watches 

Hope all is well with all of you. Glad to hear that you are alive, Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, that is a wall clock. I have a wrist watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - good luck on your forthcoming interview. Although being in print any accent you have won't come through." Good one, Elaine. Yes, I still have a bit of my NYC accent, even after 5 years in Georgia and 29 years here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it is past 12, so time once again to wish everyone a good night. Sleep well, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, that is a wall clock. I have a wrist watch.


Ah, sorry about that. Maybe this is it.










Margaret


----------



## bhil

OK quick, while Marc is asleep, send in the doxies!


----------



## Dr.G.

I can't believe the doxies woke me up. Now I shall be up until dawn. Who let all of these doxies out of their cages?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, yes, that looks like my watch, only mine is not as colorful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, kudos on your impending posting #1000


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyway, while I am up, I shall make us all some coffee.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> I can't believe the doxies woke me up. Now I shall be up until dawn. Who let all of these doxies out of their cages?????????


Who let the dogs out?



sorry, had to be done


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to see that you are up this early Matt. Coffee?


----------



## RevMatt

Coffee is always good in the morning. Just don't tell my doctor, and serve it with a side of Zantac


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, how about some herbal tea to sooth your nerves and stomach?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, yes, that looks like my watch, only mine is not as colorful.


So the solution is for all of us to get watches like yours?

Neat, except, I don't wear a watch. I know without looking that it's always "now" so why bother with something that I have to keep track of, make sure I don't wear it in the shower, take if off when I do dishes, etc.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Marc, the problem with that approach is that it would put me to sleep. And that would rather detrimental to getting the sermon written. I'm going with caffeinated tea. It is less acidic, at least.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I am with you re wearing watches. I hardly wear one, but do so once or twice a day to keep it wound up so that it will keep perfect time. I use the sun and stars to tell time, as well as the direction of the wind. As well, the doxies are fed at exactly the same time each day, so I know when it is 7AM and 3PM. So, the way they are acting now indicates that it is nearly 7AM, so it is just about time to feed them breakfast.


----------



## bhil

I've thought long and hard about what words of wisdom I wish to impart in my commemorative 1000th post, and my transition over to an "Honourable Citizen", and this I believe every thing that needs to be said for a post like this can be best summed up:

Oogha boogha! Oogha oogha boogha!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oogha boogha! Oogha oogha boogha!!" Ah, yes, the classic call to the doxies to come to dinner. Classic, Sean. Paix, mon ami. Kudos.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> I've thought long and hard about what words of wisdom I wish to impart in my commemorative 1000th post, and my transition over to an "Honourable Citizen", and this I believe every thing that needs to be said for a post like this can be best summed up:
> 
> Oogha boogha! Oogha oogha boogha!!


Congratulations Sean!!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Ahgoob ahgoo ahgho!! Ahgoob ahgoo! would have been better Sean, but what do I know? 

Well done.


----------



## Cameo

Congrats Sean! Happy Posting! 
Margaret.........I almost never wear a watch - the only time I am concerned about time is the need to be on time. I only need to know this once a day - when my alarm goes off in the morning. From then on if I need the time there is time on my computer and on the clock on the wall and the time the boss needs to reem me out and the time.................never mind. I digress.

If I drank coffee then I would want it with Baileys. Or Baileys on ice is better. Too bad it is so expensive. I still have the smirnoff ice I bought to celebrate in my closet and the rum I swiped from my kids months ago. All of which I threaten to get into at the end of a rotten day but never seem to do.


----------



## bhil

I never wear a watch either, even though I always want ot know what time it is. I find it distracting and in the way, constantly catching on things, and the constant feeling of being off balance.

BTW Thanks for the congrats everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> I bought to celebrate in my closet


Why are you celebrating in your closet?

Sorry. Everything I touch today is turning out wrong. Scanner won't scan, computer won't compute, new battery for laptop is hot - old one was cold - I could go on, but nobody's here to listen so I'll just grab a cookie and a doxie and go out on the deck to relax.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, just think, a "glitch" in the ehMacLand program could wipe out 800 postings as it did for Don and I, and you could hit posting #1000 all over again. Hope that this does not happen to you, however. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I should tell you that we are going to get a new doxie puppy in early October. It is a secret birthday present for me, but since I am the one who will have to pick her up at the St.John's Airport, my wife told me. Her name is Fanny, named after Fanny Brice. Barbra Streisand stared as Fanny Brice in the 1964 musical "Funny Girl".


----------



## medic03

winwintoo said:


> So the solution is for all of us to get watches like yours?
> 
> Or we can send the Doxies in to steal his watch. They could use it as a chew toy.
> Congrats Sean. Are we having cake to celebrate?:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> If I drank coffee then I would want it with Baileys. Or Baileys on ice is better. Too bad it is so expensive. I still have the smirnoff ice I bought to celebrate in my closet and the rum I swiped from my kids months ago. All of which I threaten to get into at the end of a rotten day but never seem to do.


I hear you Jeanne.

I've been wanting to have a lemonade with dark rum and fresh mint but I never seem to have the time.


----------



## medic03

Marc how old will Fanny be when she comes to live with you?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I hear you Jeanne.
> 
> I've been wanting to have a lemonade with dark rum but I never seem to have the time.


Sounds good, I'll have to try that one.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Sean, just think, a "glitch" in the ehMacLand program could wipe out 800 postings as it did for Don and I, and you could hit posting #1000 all over again. Hope that this does not happen to you, however. Paix, mon ami.


I sure hope that doesn't happen, since I am not a prolific poster as either of you, that little glitch would cost me a years worth of postings.


----------



## bhil

Treena, the cake is in the cooler. I'll get you a piece while I sneak one for myself. Just don't tell anyone because I think it was supposed to be a surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

She is 10 weeks old now. If we ship her from Victoria, BC, it will be a long flight, and she runs the risk of being stranded due to the impending hurricane (Florence). Sept. is very hectic, and once we return from San Francisco, we will be here to accept her into Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, my doxies are trained attack dogs. Thus, they are killers and not a "gonif" (Yiddish for "thief")


----------



## medic03

bhil said:


> Treena, the cake is in the cooler. I'll get you a piece while I sneak one for myself. Just don't tell anyone because I think it was supposed to be a surprise.


I promise not to tell. :heybaby:


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Treena, my doxies are trained attack dogs. Thus, they are killers and not a "gonif" (Yiddish for "thief")


While you are away we may have to retrain them.


----------



## winwintoo

I look forward to meeting Fanny. I know I'll like her.

I think I'll have a nap and forget all my various non-cooperative office gadgets today. I worked on Labour Day, so I deserve a day off don't you think?

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Yes Margaret you do deserve the day off. You should take tomorrow though so you will have the whole day. Then again the time here is 4:30pm - but the only reason I am paying attention to time is that it means it is almost time to go home.


----------



## Moscool

Hey Cameo, I missed a couple of steps but you don't sound too enamoured with your current job. What gives?


----------



## Cameo

I have found out a couple of ways that the owner does business that I don't agree with and I do not like the way he speaks to people (me included).

I also don't like being taken to task for issues that aren't my fault - he tells me one thing so that is what I do the next day and then all of a sudden that is wrong and I am taken to task. I never had to deal with him before as my boss did. The first time I let him fluster me..........haven't done that since and I have held my own. 
I have been given all the responsibility but no authority.

Things have been better and sometimes I am not sure if my problem is more that I was happy with the way things were and now they have changed or if it is just because of the reasons stated above. I am caught up and things are now running rather smoothly. Once he hires someone else and can keep his fingers out of our office then things will probably be better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, it sounds as if you are between the proverbial "rock and a hard place". Remember you own person ethics and value, and try to be positive.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, it sounds as if you are between the proverbial "rock and a hard place". Remember you own person ethics and value, and try to be positive.


When I was a child, my Mom's best friend and my adopted "Auntie" was my favourite person. She was so vivid in my mind that I just knew she could do anything. Her name was Jeanne and I still think anyone with that name can work her magic on anyone.

Our Jeanne will succeed. There is no doubt in my mind about this ability.


----------



## Ena

Cameo, good on you for not being cowed by the owner. Sure hope you will get your wish about not having to deal with him soon.

My Friday today so need to be *repristinated after a draining week at work.

*Many, many years ago my father received an application for a secretarial job. The applicant used this made up word to mean she was well rested after taking some time off from working. It's become of those 'family in-joke words' that we still use from time to time.


----------



## MLeh

Greetings, all, from the parking lot of the Holiday in West Edmonton. (One must keep track of good wifi signal spots so as to check email, etc. while driving).

Just a pit stop - 4 more hours driving to go - so I'd best get a move on so I can be in bed by 11.

See ya'll tomorrow.

(Jeanne - hang in there. Document everything.  )


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I have a great lunch waiting for anyone who is hungry. I have outdone myself this time. I expect the crowds to come pouring in any minute, so get your favorite seats ASAP. Merci.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks for all the support everyone, it truly means a lot to me.
Elaine, drive safely - drowsy driving is also dangerous and we don't want 
anything happening. I am documenting everything I can thanks.

Marc - I did find my own way of working around what the owner wanted done as it was something I didn't feel was right. I can be creative.

Don, thanks again for kind words - you have a way of saying things that give one a boost - as do the others and it is appreciated.

Have a good evening everyone - I am "pulling the pin" as Marc likes to say.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Just wanted to give a quick moving update...all furniture has made its way into my place and I am now in the middle of setting up my office. Finally got the Mac up and running  Hope to be completed by Saturday as was planned. See you all at breakfest and sorry for the quick posts. Hope everyone is doing fine.


----------



## MaxPower

Jeanne

Also remember this old saying:

S**t flows downhill and payday is on Friday.

I'm sure you will overcome this. You seem to have this thing about you.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Sounds good, I'll have to try that one.


It is very good and addictive. The nice thing about this drink is it is easy to make. You can make one or a pitcher.

Lemonade with Dark Rum and Mint
• Lemonade (store bought or fresh)
• Dark Rum (how much is up to you)
•*Fresh Mint (Torn up)
• Stir with ice.
• Enjoy


----------



## bhil

Good evening everyone! Busy preparing to fly out for work again on Sunday. Saturday we will be gone out of town all day for my nephew's baptism, getting back sometime Saturday night. At least my flight out isn't until 8:30 this time so I don't have to be at the airport ridiculously early again. Well, I should get back to work. Have a good night!


----------



## overkill

Have a safe trip Sean.


----------



## Moscool

Cameo said:


> Things have been better and sometimes I am not sure if my problem is more that I was happy with the way things were and now they have changed or if it is just because of the reasons stated above. I am caught up and things are now running rather smoothly. Once he hires someone else and can keep his fingers out of our office then things will probably be better.


Wow, I had lost track and thought you had moved on. You had actually moved houses  

So the question is still the same as 3 months ago: what do you really want to do? Life's too short to be at somebody else's mercy. Note that I don't say being employed; that's quite different...

Well done on keeping your head up. Do you think that's where you'll be in 6 months? Interesting times...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy International Literacy Day to one and all. Fresh tea and/or coffee is free for the day here in the Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Dr.G.

The Waffle bar is open.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren Waffles are great on a sunny morning. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Beej

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej. Happy Friday to you as well. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Beej

Same. No ibook, but I'm waiting to see the next Macbook/pro revisions before I buy another computer. Darned expensive (especially with Applecare). Considering what a pain flying with any carry-on has become, the mini/imac with blue tooth gear just for home is looking much better.


----------



## Cameo

Moscool said:


> Wow, I had lost track and thought you had moved on. You had actually moved houses
> 
> So the question is still the same as 3 months ago: what do you really want to do? Life's too short to be at somebody else's mercy. Note that I don't say being employed; that's quite different...
> 
> Well done on keeping your head up. Do you think that's where you'll be in 6 months? Interesting times...


I am moving houses in about three weeks. Mostly packed and that part of life is going in the direction I want. 

What do I really want to do? When I think of that I realize that I am flowing with life and not really controlling it. My partner has been telling me this for a long time 
and now that life seems to be at a turning point somehow, maybe it is time to take control, to assert myself for what I want. I have always been the type of person who enjoyed pleasing others and my partner accuses me of having a Mother Theresa complex as I am not a delegator, I am a do'er and enjoy doing for other people. Maybe I take it too far? Never thought so as I do things for my own enjoyment as well.

6 months? Good question. The one thing that I have found over the past couple of weeks, about myself anyhow, is that I am stronger than I thought. One really bad day and that is about it so far. I was excited and afraid when things changed and thought about this as an opportunity to prove that I can handle things. I have.


Along with that comes some realizations about myself. 6 months? I will keep you in touch. Thank you Moscool for making me think.

Sorry for the novel........

Hope everyone has a great Friday.......now I think I will find myself some waffles and tea.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the free coffee this morning Marc, really hitting the spot right now as I look at all this clutter that I need to get rid of today in my office and my apartment. Lots of unpacking to do now that there is furniture to place thing in/on 

Beautiful morning here in the GTA, hope everyone has a nice end to their week. This means only 1 more week of vacation for me and then I am back to the grind as well.


----------



## SINC

Coffe and waffles are a great start to the day. My daughter's vehicle in in the shop in Edmonton for maintenance today, so she borrowed my Suzuki.

That leaves me with a decision as to what to drive today. Will it be the 1949 Meteor, or the 1970 Monte Carlo?

We shall see.


----------



## Moscool

Good morning to all. Beautiful sunshine here wish a crisp pre-autumn light wind. I can't do waffles as I'm trying to get into old clothes, but I spotted a nice bowl of fruit in the corner...


----------



## Moscool

Cameo said:


> Along with that comes some realizations about myself. 6 months? I will keep you in touch. Thank you Moscool for making me think.
> 
> Sorry for the novel........


'twasn't a novel; merely a nice update. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, everyone. Happy Friday, to those of you who celebrate weekends 

Jeanne, you have our support, as always. Never feel hesitant to write here what you need to say. And if all else fails, maybe some of us can go to your boss' office and kick his butt 

Just heard as I sit here that pets will no longer be allowed in the cabin of Air Canada planes. Glad that wasn't around when we moved across the country.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all, from Calgary.

Sean: where are you off to this time?

Matt: we have a lady who brings her dog to church in her purse. And I believe that Westjet still allows pets in the cabin (for $50).

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Cameo

Steve - congrats on getting everything done and settling into your new condo! Bet it feels great.

Elaine, glad you made it to Calgary in one piece.

Matt - thank you - having this place to come to has been a saviour more times than I can count. Thank you for listening.

What's for lunch? Marc - what time do you have now?


----------



## RevMatt

That must be either a large purse, or a very small cat. Our would go nuts at that arrangement, mind you. But both churches that I did most of my growing up in had resident cats. That's one of the things I miss. Oh, and AC always charged, too. I didn't have a problem with that. And I believe the argument is that it is difficult for those who have allergies, and argument I am not wholly unsympathetic to. The cargo hold is a pretty cruel place to put an animal, though. Airplanes are scary enough for animals without having someone they know near by.


----------



## bhil

Happy Friday everyone! Just got finished dropping our daughter off for her first day of (pre)school. She has been eagerly waiting for this day for months, so everything went fine and she wasn't upset at being left there. It might have been hard if she started crying when we left like a couple of the other kids. Now I can only assume she is behaving while we're not there.


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> ...Sean: where are you off to this time?...


This time I am off to Vancounver, Washington. Which, with Washington and BC bordering each other, a person might assume was close to Vancounver, BC. It isn't. Vancouver Washington is at the southern edge of Washington, bordering Portland, Oregan. In fact, I actually fly into Portland, get in the rental car and drive across a bridge to get into Vancouver.


----------



## Sonal

A woman I met once used to carry around her dog in her purse.

Her dog was a 3 pound teacup Yorkie named Cutie.


----------



## RevMatt

Sean, I had no idea that there even WAS a Vancouver Washington. There we go, I have learned my something for the day.

From the theology magazine I am currently reading:


"We don't know Shi'ite."
-Title of a session examining Western ignorance of Islam at the Edinburgh Fringe arts festival in Scotland.


Made me giggle


----------



## overkill

Okay so going to an Ikea on a Friday afternoon appears to have been a bad decision since the parking lot was quite full and inside was busy as busy can be, and all on a Friday afternoon when I thought I would be able to walk in and take my time browsing and chatting with the locals  Not so, and the check out lines were longer than they are at Walmart!  

Made it out in one piece and headed up to Home Depot to grab a couple of items for hanging pictures and clamping a couple of shelves together. Beautiful afternoon of weather out there right now. Might go for a walk by the lake in a bit.


----------



## RevMatt

There is no safe time to go to IKEA  Glad you survived, and I am relieved to hear that you are capable of hanging your own pictures. I got asked to do that for a friend once. It was entertaining 

It's a beautiful day here, too. I have work to do, but fortunately that work requires a lot of driving, so I shall still be able to enjoy the weather.


----------



## overkill

the difficulty is deciding where you want to hang the pictures!


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> There is no safe time to go to IKEA


Right you are, and I am still tightening the legs every month on the chair and table set I bought there years back with that silly little hex wrenchy thingy. Never again.


----------



## Cameo

Well - if you were a hamster, where would you go? I have one loose in the house somewhere. No idea where, but somewhere. I am thinking that if the cat or dogs got it that there would be fur or something somewhere. So far, not fur.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, they like dark and quiet spots.


----------



## Sonal

Have you checked behind furniture?

Years ago when I had a hamster, I think it ended up behind the wall unit in my bedroom.


----------



## Cameo

We have checked behind everything, including looking inside the boxes that were packed and put in front of the desk where his cage was. Inside closets, in the laundry basket. He will pop out somewhere - I just hope we see him before the other animals do.


----------



## Dr.G.

If Casey were there, he would find the hamster, and play with him, but not hurt him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Casey was the one who failed the field trials in New Brunswick. He has no killer instincts.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Casey was the one who failed the field trials in New Brunswick. He has no killer instincts.


Sounds like Casey takes after his master.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I could not fit into the small tunnel, and I am afraid of confined places. I don't like badgers, although for little puppies they use big rats. Still, he got to the cage with the big rat and started to wag his tail. The rat tried to attack him, but all Casey did was stop wagging his tail. Now, his sister Rosie, would have tried to kill the rat, badger, wolverine, wart hog, water buffalo, et al. She is a princess until confronted...............then she is a killer.


----------



## overkill

Check all food sources. Im sure the hamster is enjoying a nice meal right now


----------



## Cameo

I found him in a cupboard. In the same room, in the same desk that his cage sits on. Just never thought of looking inside it. He must have gotten on the floor and crawled in from underneath as the desk is an antique and the bottom not quite right. Sound asleep.


----------



## winwintoo

Well I just had a bit of drama - it's a good thing that I have binoculars to save me from the embarrassment that could have happened  

I listen to audio books all day while I'm working and I favour crime drama - cop stuff. I got up to open the window and take a look out on the street and there, on the roof across the street was a big red blob with what looked like trails of red dragged out as if something was dragged.

There are always kids climbing on the buildings across the street and the old house at the end of the block has some pretty unsavory characters hanging around - lots of yelling late at night and sirens going off all the time.

So my imagination kicked into full gear. Luckily before I called 911, I dug out the binos and guess what I was looking at........................

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

It's getting dark out, so I Photoshoped it so you can see it better.

Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Hello? Anyone here?

Coffee is on and Smoothies and Oatmeal are being served.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Warren. I'm just getting up. I'll grab a coffee.

I thought I was working 2 hours at the bead store starting at 2 o'clock. Found out late yesterday that it's 3 hours starting at 11:30 so I need to hurry this morning.

I'll be giving lessons in who knows what so I couldn't really prepare for this and I've been so busy with my other job I didn't take the time to prepare anyway.

Winging it is one of my best talents, so lets hope it works out today.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren and Margaret et all.

Another day of 29 degree sunshine, perfect for camping but the better half has to work 3 to 11 so that's no possible. Drat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Margaret, what is in the picture?


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Do tell, Margaret, I can't guess.

This morning is regristration for Russian School. At 3, my daughter is a little young, and this may not work out, but she has been begging to go for more than a year, so we will give it a try.

Glad the hamster showed up. When I was a kid, we had a cat who was a fierce mouser. But she somehow understood that the hamster was a fellow resident, and when it escaped, she would corner it, and yowl for us to come, but not harm it. Although you could see that it was a real struggle against her instincts for her.


----------



## SINC

Glad I am not the only one who does not see what is in the picture.


----------



## winwintoo

I wish I could get a close-up of the picture, but from my vantage point and knowing that people have been climbing around on those roofs and dusk etc. and after listening to a pretty gory suspense/mystery/espionage story, it looked like the leavings after a bad car accident before the cleanup van arrived.

Through binoculars, I could see that it's really a red/orange extension cord   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Warren. Looks like a dull day weather wise, overcast and cool. Fall is certainly on its way here now.


----------



## Moscool

Morning all. Strong coffee no.3 at this end...


----------



## MLeh

Morning all, from Kamloops. Knew I wouldn't make the last ferry home, so pulled the pin early (about 7pm) last night. Hadn't eaten a meal in two days, so I went to a restaurant across the street from the hotel and had a nice steak dinner with a glass of wine, followed by a decadent chocolate dessert and a glass of brandy. Everything was very nice, right up until the end ... I'd asked if they had 'proper brandy snifters' before I ordered the brandy, and had been assured that they did. Unfortunately whoever assembled the drink doesn't understand the philosophy behind the whole snifter thing, and put ICE in my brandy. 

(I got it rectified.)

The smoke from the Tatoosh fire has filled the mountains with smoke, so yesterday's drive was a 'misty mountain' experience, and the sun, even when still up in the sky, a deep blood red. The morning thus far is dark and grey, but I think it is rain clouds, which will be welcomed if they get 200 km south to where the fire is.

Taking it easy this morning - finishing up breakfast, doing some work before I hit the road for the final 5 hour leg (plus ferry wait time, plus ferry time, plus another half hour after the ferry). I should be home by dinner.

Hope everyone else's weekends are going well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A cloudy but mild 20C this afternoon.


----------



## Ena

Morning everyone. First coffee on the day here after being woken up during the night to the heavenly sound of rain. 

Elaine, have a safe and uneventful trip home. Hope you don't come across any goats to slow you down  (Swiss tourist was caught speeding in Canada and his excuse was that there were no goats here so he could drive faster)


----------



## Dr.G.

While we don't have many goats out on the highway, there are plenty of moose wandering around the TransCanada #1. Hit a full grown moose in the fog going at normal speed means you can kiss your car goodbye..........if not your life.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> While we don't have many goats out on the highway, there are plenty of moose wandering around the TransCanada #1. Hit a full grown moose in the fog going at normal speed means you can kiss your car goodbye..........if not your life.


A car hit and killed a moose just 6 km north of the city last week. I have seen them on the way in to Edmonton on 170th street many times. We are directly adjacent to Edmonton as in just a boundary line between us. As one drives south, one second your are in town and the next in Edmonton. Moose are seen every year in both cities.


----------



## RevMatt

Happy afternoon. Cold and rainy here. My daughter is once again not napping. This is becoming a disturbing trend, but I suppose it's a part of growing up. Just not one we were ready for 

Hope the rest of the drive is enjoyable, Elaine.


----------



## Beej

Blast from the past. I'm using my old Windows (yes I don't use the standard macified name calling  ) P3 that has been left unused for 3+ years and in a box for almost 2 years. It seems ok, given that it's about 6 years old. Still, I can't wait for the new mac revisions.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Blast from the past. I'm using my old Windows (yes I don't use the standard macified name calling  ) P3 that has been left unused for 3+ years and in a box for almost 2 years. It seems ok, given that it's about 6 years old. Still, I can't wait for the new mac revisions.


Uh oh, a tainted post. Where's the air freshener? beejacon


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Uh oh, a tainted post. Where's the air freshener? beejacon


I fart in your general direction.  

Note: Monty Python fans will appreciate that; all others are left to their own comedic idols.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, in other parts of NL there are caribou to contend with as well. But they tend to go in herds, like the protected caribou herd on the Avalon Winderness Protection Area. Hundreds of them roam around and cross on to the one road that goes around the Avalon Penn.


----------



## Cameo

Well, most of the house is packed up. Just cleaned up all my garden things.
My helpers aren't going to like the fact that I am hauling the boulders with me
that I hauled down from Muskoka years ago for my garden. Black and pink
quartz - very pretty and very heavy. But now clean.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> My helpers aren't going to like the fact that I am hauling the boulders with me
> that I hauled down from Muskoka years ago for my garden. Black and pink
> quartz - very pretty and very heavy. But now clean.


Rock on Jeanne!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, don't laugh, but I know of someone who moved a glacial rock from one part of NL to the other. Think of moving a Baby Barn and you get some sense of the size of this rock.


----------



## overkill

Afternoon everyone. Seems like fall weather is here in the GTA finally. Overcast and grey out by the lake right now, might take a stroll to see if anyone is starting to pack up their boats for the winter.

Got a few things to spruce up the place, might go back out tomorrow to get some more.


----------



## SINC

Fall? Doesn't happen here for nearly two weeks. You chaps get it early do you?


----------



## Ena

Don't know about the rest of you but still some strangeness going on with the way ehMac home page comes up and pages display. Will be glad when things settle down.


----------



## Sonal

It's not just you, Ann--I'm seeing some display changes as well.


----------



## overkill

Looks like a lot of reformatting is going on right now  I have full browser window coverage for ehMac now.


----------



## ehMax

Ena said:


> Don't know about the rest of you but still some strangeness going on with the way ehMac home page comes up and pages display. Will be glad when things settle down.


Will take a few days at least to iron on issues, then get feedback, then tweak. Hopefully in a week or so, things will be groovy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Groovy" or not, hopefully The Shang shall not suffer the same fate at The Monster Thread. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Changes look good so far. I like this sponsorship membership idea.


----------



## SINC

ehMax said:


> Will take a few days at least to iron on issues, then get feedback, then tweak. Hopefully in a week or so, things will be groovy.


Long as we're patient, right?


----------



## overkill

Marc, maybe with a sponsored membership they can give you your 800 posts back!


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Marc, maybe with a sponsored membership they can give you your 800 posts back!


Didn't work for me ok!


----------



## overkill

Ah Don, sorry I forgot that you were a victim as well. Who knows they may have a post purchase item soon enough


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, "Death before Dishonor". I shall get a membership because I want one, not as a bribe.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, "Death before Dishonor". I shall get a membership because I want one, not as a bribe.


Just to be perfectly clear, it was my idea that memberships be sold at a cost of a "dime a day" and given that input on my part being accepted by the Mayor, I would not look good being a non-member. No bribes involved. Besides, I have given much more than that to this site over the years.


----------



## overkill

Well I do look forward to celebrating 20000 again Marc


----------



## SINC

And I can do 13,000 all over too!


----------



## overkill

SINC said:


> And I can do 13,000 all over too!


So who will get to their mark first? Looks like Marc has a slight advantage.


----------



## overkill

Not too sure I like the grey box around the replied text field...hmm


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> So who will get to their mark first? Looks like Marc has a slight advantage.


I would have thought you have been around here long enough to know that Marc always has the advantage in terms of posting numbers, Steve! More power to him, I say!


----------



## Cameo

I like the tabs and the fact that it states who quoted - but the grey makes it
difficult to read.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange, that both Don and I lost exactly 800 postings each, but The Shang thread did not lose anything. In the final analysis, that is what counts.


----------



## 20DDan

Is it just me or is the Ehmac homepage changing back and forth to about 2-3 different lay-outs lately... I get confused every little while when it changes again and I cant find anything. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

One should always be able to find The Shange. We are the thread with the candle that is always on at night by the window in the Cafe Chez Marc, and the thread with the doxies protecting one and all who come to visit.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> One should always be able to find The Shange. .


So The Shange now has an 'e' ?  Reminds me of the Brit thing with old being spelled 'olde' on pub names and such.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> One should always be able to find The Shange. We are the thread with the candle that is always on at night by the window in the Cafe Chez Marc, and the thread with the doxies protecting one and all who come to visit.


The Shange?

Have we changed locations? Is it now the Cafe Cheze Marce?

Are the doxiees still there?


----------



## Dr.G.

I was informed by the Bilingual Squad here in ehMacLand that we needed to add some sense that The Shang was acceptable to our French speaking friends. My "paix, mes amis" was not enough. Thus, the "e" at the end of The Shang.

Or, it could have been a typo. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all! I quite like the new look, in fact. The only thing I don't like is that the page numbers are much less distinct. Hard to tell which page I am on, and there is no colour change after I have read a page. Otherwise, I like what I see thus far.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I was informed by the Bilingual Squad here in ehMacLand that we needed to add some sense that The Shang was acceptable to our French speaking friends. My "paix, mes amis" was not enough. Thus, the "e" at the end of The Shang.
> 
> Or, it could have been a typo. Paix, mes amis.


I subscribe to the latter theory Marc.


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone. See you all at breakfest.


----------



## MaxPower

Well, it looks like everyone has decided to sleep in this morning.

Fresh coffee, tea and pancakes with blueberries, bacon, eggs, waffles, french toast and Egg McMuffins® are being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast, Warren. The upside down golden arches in the form of a W is a unique idea, but I don't think that MacDonalds will allow you to serve something called Egg McMuffins® at your new place, MacWarrens. At the Cafe Chez Marc, we use everything fresh and not made via a formula for a mass market.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all. I'm packed ready and off to the airport. I should have internet access when I get there so talk to you soon.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Safe trip Sean. Nice breakfast Warren. Marc, I do not like those "things" Macdonald's calls muffins. I call 'em Cardboard Muffins.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks again for breakfest Warren. Filled me in good for the start of the day 

Hope everyone has a good Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Sean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we shall see if MacWarrens outsells the Cafe Chez Marc. We shall never serve MacDonalds-like meals, so they might have the sales but we foster better health and nutrition.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a long hike with the doxies. They are pooped. Luckily, with 20C and a light breeze, it was warm enough for them to go for a swim.


----------



## overkill

Looks like a splendid afternoon of weather to get out and about. Might check on whats around the area here and take a stroll down by the boardwalk.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 22C with a slight breeze at 3PM. Just got in from a couple of hours out working in the garden.


----------



## overkill

Beautiful weather right now. Did a nice 10km walk along the lake. Lots of people outside right now enjoying this sunny day. Hopefully this weather continues for my last week of vacation!


----------



## Beej

Good afternoon everyone. I'm enjoying a lazy Sunday, as usual.


----------



## overkill

Beej said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I'm enjoying a lazy Sunday, as usual.


I like those types of Sundays


----------



## SINC

Just finished reorganizing the interior of the MH. Moved the towels etc, from under the lower portion of the bathroom vanity to the bed temporarily. Then I moved all the cleaning supplies from under the lower portion of the kitchen sink to where the towels used to be. That made room for the pots and pans to be taken out of the drawer below the fridge where their weight has been a problem all along and moved to the floor under the kitchen sink. Then I moved all the towels, etc. to the lower drawer under the fridge along with the George Foreman grill accessories and the BBQ tools, so they don't rattle any more.

Then I emptied out the left liquor cabinet, washed it out and relined it with non skid material. It now holds my VHS collection which has grown to nearly 100 movies. That supplements my DVD movie collection which is approaching 200 movies. Long winter nights will not be a problem during retirement. 

I then emptied the right hand liquor cabinet and cleaned it out and relined it as well. Redesigned the cabinet to hold 18 bottles and filled it to capacity. Everything is now clean, neat and organized so finding things will be much easier from now on.

Time now to sit down and watch the rest of the Saskatchewan/Winnipeg CFL game and enjoy a cold beer. I've earned it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you sound like my wife. She is the neat person in the house. I, on the other hand, well, let's just say that I am not the neat one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Grandparent's Day one and all.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you sound like my wife. She is the neat person in the house. I, on the other hand, well, let's just say that I am not the neat one.


If you think I am neat, you ought to see my wife Ann. She is organization personified.


----------



## winwintoo

Hi Don, I understand the challenge of trying to find room for stuff in a confined space. My apartment has no convenient place to store bath towels - there is a linen cupboard near the front door, but I use that for a pantry since there is little room in the kitchen for food stocks, and so it goes.

Here's the solution I came up with for storing towels in the bathroom. I have a smaller one with macrame (craftily knotted rope) instead of dowels.

The guys in the spindle shop aught to be able to whip one up for you in no time. I got the parts from WalMart and the only hard part was drilling holes for the dowels. No that's a lie. The hard part was dragging out the vacuum cleaner to pick up the sawdust   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

She would never make it in a house with more than one doxie.


----------



## Ena

Got out for a longer doggie walk than the usual after work one. Great day here with a temp of 17 C. Went along the seawall toward to inner harbour and didn't see one person with a camera with high tourist season over for another year. Never tire of watching all the activity in the working harbour including the float planes landing and taking off.


----------



## SINC

Very innovative Margaret. Well done. Only problem, as you can see, is that my bathroom in the MH is so small, it will not work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too small of a bathroom for me, Don. Where would the doxies fit? My wife and I are never fast enough to close the door of the bathroom before one or more doxie comes to visit.


----------



## RevMatt

Good evening, all. Had a good, but very tiring day, with two services for the first time since June, and a birthday party all the rest of the day. It started before me, even. Hope your days went well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Matt. It was a sunny warm day here in St.John's, but uneventful in the broader scope of things.


----------



## bhil

Evening all. I made it to Vancouver fine, but the "high speed wireless access" in every room isn't quite up to snuff. I only get any signal if I sit right by the door, and then the signal is so weak the speed suffers beyond imagination. Looks like I;m just about as good as offline until I get back. If things get better I'll check back in, otherwise see you all in a couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, we shall keep your seat ready in the Cafe Chez Marc for when you return.


----------



## overkill

Quiet evening tonight, just been watching some "Curb Your Enthusiasm" on the computer. Love that show.


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Quiet evening tonight, just been watching some "Curb Your Enthusiasm" on the computer. Love that show.


Would love to do that Steve. How do you watch TV on your Mac?


----------



## overkill

SINC said:


> Would love to do that Steve. How do you watch TV on your Mac?


No TV on the mac right now. I have the complete season DVDs for the show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say goodnight to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. This will be YOUR week. Carpe diem. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget. 9/11 comes to St. John's before anyone else in North America. I don't want to start a thread about this moment since it will be torn to shreads by bickering and in-fighting. 

So, I share my grief for all those who needlessly and senselessly lost their lives five years ago with my new family here in The Shang. We here share a true sense of togetherness. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Very innovative Margaret. Well done. Only problem, as you can see, is that my bathroom in the MH is so small, it will not work.


Don, for some reason I just got the image of you as cousin Eddy in Christmas Vacation - standing outside in your bathrobe emptying the contents of your holding tank into the storm sewers.


----------



## MaxPower

I share the same sentiment as well Dr.G.

9/11 has been linked to one of those days such as the Kennedy Assassination as remembering where/what you were doing when the planes hit. I know I remember clearly that day.

My heartfelt sympathies to the families who lost someone on that tragic day.


----------



## MaxPower

I have a buddy who is on the Fire Department in the town where I used to live and he and some other Firemen went down to NYC to ground zero to lend a hand.

He said they were treated like royalty, although they never wanted to be. All he ever told me about being there is that it was something that no one should have to endure.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Don, for some reason I just got the image of you as cousin Eddy in Christmas Vacation - standing outside in your bathrobe emptying the contents of your holding tank into the storm sewers.


Nope, won't happen. I have always disposed of my, um, er, ah, "contents" in a safe and appropriate manner.


----------



## Cameo

It takes a special type of person to be a firefighter and then it is still hard. I lost two nieces and two nephews to fire and I will always remember going to the hospital and going to see the firefighter who fell through the stairs. He was having such a hard time - even though his back hurt, he sat up and hugged me and I don't know who cried harder. I don't know how they deal with everything.


----------



## overkill

Marc I think all of us in The Shang share those thoughts. I can still remember when I first heard about the attacks, and know exactly where I was when I looged onto the net to confirm what it was that I heard, because at the time it just seems like something out of a movie.

My heart and prayers go out to everyone who is linked in some way or form to that day.


----------



## overkill

On a side note, I remembered that CNN has decided to show their original footage of 9/11 all day tomorrow starting at 8:30am til midnight on their Pipeline network through cnn.com

Not sure if the actual staion is carrying the feed as well. I do not think I will be tuning in for any flash back to that day.


----------



## overkill

Time to say good night. Hope everyone has a good start to the work week, whether you're working or not  Tomorrow I will be picking up my Grandmother to bring her to my new place so that she can see it for the first time.


----------



## Ena

Overkill. Does my heart good to see that you spend time with your grandmother. Hope she gives your new place a seal of approval


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Feeling somewhat somber this morning, for obvious reasons, so I shall just say "Paix, mes amis". Right now, the world needs all the peace we can get in a non-violent manner.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Marc.

Today should be a day of remembrance to those who perished needlessly, those who selflessly gave their lives and to those who lost loved ones.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Matt. Nice to see you here.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Up and at 'em to start a busy day.


----------



## RevMatt

Here in body. It was a long, sleepless night around here. And yesterday was very tiring. I am looking ahead to a long week as well.

While I share the sentiments shared here about the marking of today, I struggle with knowing how to mark the occasion, and with how to find the time for the discussions of larger issues. Obviously today per se is innappropriate, but there has been an awful lot done in this world in the name of 9/11 that I find objectionable. I did not, however, preach anything about the subject yesterday, in part so that I could be certain my comments wouldn't interfere in any way with anyone's observance of the day.

I will go to work today, and be absorbed by the endless pile of things that await me. But I remember where I was that day, and how I felt watching the events of the day unfold. I also remember that entire week, knowing that it was my job, somehow, to help people to understand, and to help them try and find comfort in that time.

I am thinking of preaching this coming Sunday the sermon that I preached way back then on the 16th, the first Sunday following the attack. If anyone is interested in reading it, it is here. I still say, with all the conviction of my heart, that there must be another way. But I despair now more than ever of us ever finding that way.


----------



## SINC

Matt, I would like to read that sermon, but the linky is dead.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone.


----------



## RevMatt

Marc, I just tried it again, and it worked for me. But Sympatico is sometimes slow at getting new pages loaded up. Maybe try it again? http://www3.sympatico.ca/mgallinger/AnotherWay.html


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Marc, I just tried it again, and it worked for me. But Sympatico is sometimes slow at getting new pages loaded up. Maybe try it again? http://www3.sympatico.ca/mgallinger/AnotherWay.html


Thanks Matt, it was me who asked about the link and it loads easily. Thing is, you forgot to "hot link" it in your post, thus

"If anyone is interested in reading it, it is here."

link is not active. 

Great thought provoker though. Nicely done.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, Matt did "hotlink" it in his post and the link worked, it's just that with the changes here in ehMacland, links no longer show up as "links"   

I reported it as a problem on the feedback thread and ehMax said it would be rectified.

It's a pain having to guess where the link actually is without some visual feedback.

Another busy week here. Took a few days off to rest up and now I'm back with gusto.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. It is a cool and partly sunny day here at noon in St.John's, quite unlike five years ago. I got in at about 1030AM from a walk in Churchill Park with the doxies to the sound of the phone ringing. It was my wife telling me to turn on CNN. The rest is history.

Yes, what this world needs now is some peace and sanity.


----------



## RevMatt

Ah, sorry Don. With the dialup here at the office I usually start reading long before things are loaded, and I must have glanced quickly at the name and read the wrong one. Margaret, I see what you mean about the link, and I do hope it is fixed. We'll have to do something to mark our links in the mean time.


----------



## RevMatt

Since we're telling the stories, I was at a couple's house arranging their wedding. I was highly annoyed when I arrived that they didn't turn off the TV. As it turned out, that was a good thing because I could see over their shoulders as the first footage started running. I was not only working from home then, but my wife was in Vancouver still, so I went home and sat alone watching the TV all day wishing that Julie wasn't in class so I could call her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got a really nice phone call from a family in Florida that I offered to put up in my home five years ago today. I was willing to give them my entire back of the house, which has a large spare bedroom and full bathroom. They were all set to come but when they found out we had dogs, had to decline due to allergies. Still, they remembered my name because we were (and still are) the only Glassman family in all of NL (any Glassman in the phonebook has to be related to me in some way).

We chatted for awhile, and I said that I actually saw their plane land in Miami when everyone was able to fly back to the US. I had a special US flag that my mom gave me when I came here to Canada in 1977. I had it attached to a 5 foot wooden dowel so that I could fly it every July 4th. When the pilot of the Delta airplane that was bound for Miami made a request on CBC radio for a US flag, I went down to their hotel and gave him my flag. When I told him of the significance of the flag, he did not want to take it, but I insisted. As luck would have it, his co-pilot was going back to LaGuardia, which is the airport in NYC near where I grew up, and he offered to place it in a field just outside of the airport that was filling up with US flags placed there by people from New York City to greet the US citizens home. So, my US flag made the trip home. This pilot opened up his window in Miami when he was being taxied into his landing gate, and stuck his hand out of his window and held the flag. It was on CNN that evening, and I recognized the flag on the dowel that I had given to him. A fitting homecoming for that flag. 

I replaced the flag, and I still fly it every July 4th. I also fly a Canadian flag every July 1st as well.

Of the 40,000 people that were forced to land in Canada, 23,000 came to the various airports in Newfoundland and Labrador. We had 13,000 just here in St.John's alone, while Gander, a community of 9500 people had 6600 land there and stay in Gander and the surrounding communities. Many Americans have actually set up scholarships for students in the smaller NL communities as a way of saying thanks to us for taking them in at a time of crisis.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## RevMatt

Thanks for the story, Marc. I was listening to as much of the SLC show from Gander that I could. There were a number of good stories.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, St.John's population increased by about 10% that day, but Gander's population increased by nearly 70% that day. The federal government promised to pay for these costs, but as of this morning, not a dime has ever been given to any of the small communities that provided food and shelter for these thousands of people.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> Matt, St.John's population increased by about 10% that day, but Gander's population increased by nearly 70% that day. The federal government promised to pay for these costs, but as of this morning, not a dime has ever been given to any of the small communities that provided food and shelter for these thousands of people.


I didn't know that promise had ever been made, but I am hardly surprised that none of the three governments we have had in that time have followed through. In any case, there was no promise at the outset, and the people of Gander and surrounding small communities did what they did for no reason other than it was the right thing to do. Their actions were some of the few bright lights on that day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, the US government promised to help, as did the Canadian federal government. Our provincial government helped by bailing out some of these communities who used up their entire yearly budgets for fiscal year 2001-2002 in this period. Some of the smaller communities had no money for electricity in public places because of the lack of funds, which our provincial government provided in the end.

Still, this is the way life is in NL, and always has been this way -- if someone is in need, you help that person. It is one thing I have always liked about NL.


----------



## Cameo

Marc

Can you tell me where Ship Cove NL is? My sales rep says near Stephensville - but one map states the opposite side of the provence. A web site says it is the same as Botwood. 

Ship Cove isn't in my system and I am trying to do an estimate..........can you advise? Thanks

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, there are two places called Ship Cove her in NL. One is just south of Placentia on the western part of the Avalon Pennisula on Placentia Bay. The other Ship Cove is on the Port au Port Pennisula just west of Stephenville. Botwood is north-east of Grand Falls-Windsor, which is in the center of NL. I have been to Ship Cove on our drive to Gooseberry Cove. 

There is actually one other Ship Cove on the Port de Grave peninsula, but that has only a population of 6 people.

Or, do you mean Ship Harbour? There are two of them as well. 

Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Not a whole lot happening today. My Grandmother enjoyed the condo a lot, then I took her shopping so that she could get some large items where I could bring them with my car to her place. This evening is not planned out yet, maybe another nice walk by the lake or could hit the theatres to catch a flick with some friends. We will see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, wait till you see your condo-warming gift -- a doxie puppy!!!!!!!! Don't count on much free time tonight.........or tomorrow night..........or for the next 10-15 years.


----------



## Ena

Afternoon from sunny and 17C Victoria.

I pulled up to fill up with gas and a guy pulled up on other side of pump. Came over and asked if I wanted to buy a watch for $3 so he could put gas in his car. Cheap looking dollar store thing. New one on me. I didn't buy it, but now I'm pondering whether or not I should have helped him out.


----------



## overkill

Marc I have seen a couple of Doxies around the complex, so I am sure that my new roommate will have lots of good company


----------



## djstp

damn chilly and here in london... but what do you expect.. it fair time and frosh week here.... lots of action... and speaking of action... we got a new intro thread.... 
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=44414

show your love!


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, are they mini doxies or standard doxies? Are they smooth, long or wire haired doxies?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin once again. Filling sandbags for a neighbor who lives near a river is no easy task. My back aches. We only have 1-2 inches of rain forcast to start by this time tomorrow night, but if Florence tracks west, we shall be in the eye of the hurricane. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Stay dry, hang tough and keep the faith. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, are they mini doxies or standard doxies? Are they smooth, long or wire haired doxies?


Smooth haired doxies from what I could tell Marc. If you could tell me the difference in size between a mini and a standard doxie, I could probably guess on that one as well


----------



## overkill

Seeing that it is morning for some people and I am wide awake, I have begun preperations for breakfest for everyone.

Just got the pancake batter together for some chocolate chip pancakes, we also have some fresh carrot muffins out of the oven. I have the coffee maker on and set for a fresh pot for everyone to help themselves to. Some tea for those who fancy it and I also have some cinnamon rolls with sugar powder thrown on top. Enjoy all  Been a while since I cooked something up for breakfest. Being on vacation has made me lazy!


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone. See you at breakfest.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning everyone.

Thanks for the breakfast Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast, Steve. I love freshly baked carrot muffins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, a mini doxie is 12 pounds or less, while a standard doxie is 20 pounds or more.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Today is my weekend. Except that I have a meeting starting at 3 and lasting most of the evening. I'll be ducking out of it to take my daughter home and pick up my wife from work. Hate these busy start up weeks.

Enjoy the day, everyone!


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Miserable day here today - grey and rainy. Oh well. 
Thanks for breakfast Steve. Wonderful as usual.

New phone number is set up, internet arranged as well
as hydro. Things are rolling.


----------



## overkill

Hello everyone, quite welcome for breakfest as it was my pleasure  Marc, I do believe that they were mini doxies that I saw by the description in weight difference you stated.

Very ugly weather here by the lake. Cloudy and windy, with what looks to be some rain on the way. Oh well. Good day to sit back and read a book.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Great job on breakfast Steve. Another busy morning in store, so will be off to the salt mines for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, did you ever determine which Ship Cove was the correct location?


----------



## Dr.G.

Hurricane Florence is on the way, with a few inches of rain and 120kp/h winds forecast starting at midnight. Doxies do NOT do well in strong winds and heavy rains.


----------



## Cameo

Must be Stephensville as that was on the estimate Sales gave me - just wasn't sure how correct he was. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Carex

I hope there is still breakfast left!!


----------



## MaxPower

**Rubbing Eyes**

Carex? Is that you? 

Good to see you home amigo. How are things. I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we have been thinking of you.


----------



## Carex

I have been thinking about you folks as well, just never when I am actually in front of a computer. 

I am well. Many changes make little time for virtual contact.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> I have been thinking about you folks as well, just never when I am actually in front of a computer.
> 
> I am well. Many changes make little time for virtual contact.


Out baying at the moon again are we?


----------



## Carex

Definitely had to lay low during that corn moon that happened a few nights ago.


----------



## overkill

Afternoon all, just finished reading a live feed from the keynote about iTunes 7. Interesting stuff they have done and will be offering, in the way of downloadable movies. We will see how it takes off I guess.

Going out for some lunch with my cousin this afternoon, she wants to see the new place also.


----------



## Cameo

*Hey Carex!!!!!*

We missed you.


----------



## Carex

Hey Cameo.

That scared me!!!


----------



## Cameo

Aw, I don't think anyone could really be scared of me.


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Jeanne. Anytime you need the placement of a town here in NL, I shall be of any help you request.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Carex. Actually, we go by first names now. Welcome home, Scott.


----------



## Carex

I am a traditionalist. Feel free to use my real name, I will respond either way. But can I use your (collectively) virtual names?


----------



## Carex

Cameo said:


> Aw, I don't think anyone could really be scared of me.


It was just the large font. Kind of jumps out at you.


----------



## Cameo

I was just excited at seeing you back!!!! Hope things are better for you,
you have been in our thoughts and you know we wish you the best.


----------



## Sonal

Well Carex, you can call me Sonal or you can call me Sonal, it's all the same to me.

Welcome back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sandbags are going up around various homes. This storm is expected to be twice as hard as Juan, and we all know what Juan did to Halifax.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Well Carex, you can call me Sonal or you can call me Sonal, it's all the same to me.
> 
> Welcome back.


Well Carex, you can call me Sinc or you can call me Don. Both are real.


----------



## Cameo

Cameo was my grandfathers nickname for me - or my real name is Jeanne.
We are one and the same and answer to both.


----------



## medic03

Hunker down Marc, hope everyone remains safe tonight in your end of the country.

Steve, welcome to the neighbourhood. I am sure you will enjoy it. It is a beautiful area of the city. A hidden gem that not everyone knows about. Brampton is not that far but you will find your new home warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer. Gotta love that lake. just too bad we can't swim in it. 

Matt, your sermon was something I really needed to read on monday. Thank you for putting it up for us.

Jeanne, you must be getting so excited about the move this weekend or next?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G, I was thinking about you and the coming storm today as I was out slogging through the late summer heat and crunching leaves underfoot. 

I hope the storm veers off and misses you guys. I like watching a storm, but it's different when you know there's not much likelihood of damage.

Good to see you back Carex - you can call me wwt or winwin or almost anything except "Marj" - that one makes my teeth hurt for some reason.

Spent the afternoon playing crib with my Mom at the nursing home. Finally, my inability to accurately peg the score is paying off. Mom can't see the board and I don't know how to count, so I just move the pegs along until the desired winner can be announced   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Evening all, first night with cable means that I will not miss House tonight  Took me a while to drum up a viewing of the season premiere last week, which was a good one. Now back to normality and watching the shows as they air.


----------



## overkill

Marc, I do hope that it does not get as bad as predicted for you guys. Sending some hot coffee and warm blankets to help you through it.


----------



## Cameo

I move Oct 30th and I am really excited. I have a bazillion paint cards, new drapes for my bedroom and one of the kids. Three quarters of my house is packed.
Telephone, hydro etc all set up. Just the oil heating company to take care of now.


----------



## Cameo

Marc - I hope the storm goes right past - we'll be thinkin of you.


----------



## overkill

medic03 said:


> Steve, welcome to the neighbourhood. I am sure you will enjoy it. It is a beautiful area of the city. A hidden gem that not everyone knows about. Brampton is not that far but you will find your new home warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer. Gotta love that lake. just too bad we can't swim in it.


Oh I do love the area a lot. Nice people in my complex and lots of activity around here makes it a very nice place to live. I will be counting the days til next summer when I can take full advantage of the boardwalk and my rollerblades.


----------



## overkill

Jeanne I hope that you have as much fun moving into the new place as I did


----------



## Ena

Oh good, we can stop worrying about Carex  Marc will now get all our wishes and hopes to make it safely through the storm. 

Sad to see that Joan Donaldson died last Thursday here in Victoria. (Founder of CBC Newsworld)


----------



## Carex

Cameo, good luck with the move. 

Marc, do you have a snorkel?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you all for your well wishes. Sadly, it has already started to rain here in St.John's, which means the storm is tracking further west. This also means that the warnings of 25 foot waves crashing into the coastline and 5 inches of rain blown by 130+kp/h winds might also be correct. Even sadder, people are just ignoring the threat and going about as usual. We shall see. Hopefully, we shall have power by tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Goodnight, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

We have had storm warning issued for very heavy rain and 100 kph winds tonight. Feels like the east coast here too. Very loud thunder and lightening show out there right now.

Night all.


----------



## overkill

Marc I was just watching the weather network and they do expect some bad stuff in your neck of the woods. Hope that people there do take the necessary precautions for situations like this.


----------



## overkill

Nothing but rain for us tonight as well. Hope everyone has a good night's sleep.


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, no one around but us mice. 

Good morning all. An early start to deadline day will keep the mice away.


----------



## medic03

Morning Don, I'll put on the coffee and tea. Not much time for breakfast so it will be th continental type (muffins and croissants). Must go and get ready for work. Pretty wet and cold here. Hope everyone made it safe through the night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Don, those mice must be because it is raining cats and dogs here in St.John's.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Awful night as both kids were up frequently. #1 went to bed without eating a good dinner, and #2 had his shots. That made for a very grumpy #2.

Thanks for the breakfast and coffee. Lots of coffee.


----------



## MaxPower

How are you surviving Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, we are hanging in there as the high winds and rain pound us. How are you surviving? Grumpy little "stumps" are not easy to deal with early in the morning.


----------



## SINC

Just dropped in for a refill of coffee. Still editing, but done soon. Later . . .


----------



## SINC

Ah, done. Now, where is the morning paper?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee, seems to be doing the trick this morning. I think a nice bowl of cereal is called for as well. Marc glad to hear you guys are holding in there.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Glad you are keeping your head above water thus far, Marc. Hang in there. Listening to a half hour interview with Bob Rae. Interesting stuff. Now I need to go talk to the coffee group downstairs. Have good days, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Can everyone hear me over the howling of the wind???? There is more wind now than rain, but another few inches of rain are predicted between now and tomorrow morning. Now, where did I place that doxie ark???


----------



## Carex

You've got 39 more days to go before you have to worry about the arc, Marc.


----------



## Carex

overkill said:


> Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee, seems to be doing the trick this morning. I think a nice bowl of cereal is called for as well. Marc glad to hear you guys are holding in there.


How about some granola and organic yogourt?


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, doxies are low to the ground, so it does not take too much flooding to sweep them away. With 5 inches of rain in 36 hours, that could do it for us.


----------



## Carex

Remember the rainbow. They could likely get away with a large rowboat, with a wind down bow so they could get in and out easily.


----------



## RevMatt

Maybe we could get some waterwings made for the doxies?


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Maybe we could get some waterwings made for the doxies?


With the wind blowing like that, waterwings might just make it easier for them to be swept away.

I have a solution - send them out here. No wind today and I could use the company.

Hazy looking sky out there - probably smoke but it's hard to tell. We're invested with some sticky little bugs this year. They're small enough to get in through the screen and there's millions of them. Needless to say, the windows will remain closed and the A/C is getting another workout.

Do we have any handwriting experts here? The documents that I work with are all hand-written and most of the people so far have been from Saskatchewan/Alberta (which probably means they're from Saskatchewan anyway   ) This latest batch of documents are from people in Ontario and I'm noticing a marked difference in the handwriting. 

Are there "accents" in handwriting just as there are in speech? 

That's the question I'll be pondering today as I perform my mind-numbing but lucrative job.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

winwintoo said:


> Hazy looking sky out there - probably smoke but it's hard to tell. We're _invested _with some sticky little bugs this year. They're small enough to get in through the screen and there's millions of them. Needless to say, the windows will remain closed and the A/C is getting another workout.


How's that investment working out for you? 

And if it is warm enough for AC where you are, I am jealous. The debate here is between sweaters and parkas.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> How's that investment working out for you?
> 
> And if it is warm enough for AC where you are, I am jealous. The debate here is between sweaters and parkas.


In*v*ested, in*f*ested - good catch!

I even read over what I wrote before submitting it.

I don't think it's that warm here yet, but I'm "a certain age" thus my body temp is not self-regulated and A/C is often necessary. I know that's probably TMI, but I didn't want you to waste energy on being envious.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Goodday to all. Not much going on today; maybe I'll rent some Arrested Development DVDs today.


----------



## RevMatt

winwintoo said:


> In*v*ested, in*f*ested - good catch!
> 
> I even read over what I wrote before submitting it.
> 
> I don't think it's that warm here yet, but I'm "a certain age" thus my body temp is not self-regulated and A/C is often necessary. I know that's probably TMI, but I didn't want you to waste energy on being envious.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I don't have hangups about too much info, usually. Those who do can just stop reading these two posts  I appreciate your conservation of my energy, however, since almost all of it needs to come to out of a coffee pot today


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, we just passed through the eye of the hurricane, so I have sent the doxies to stay with you for then next 24 hours. They should keep you company and you will keep them safe. It feels as if someone is driving a Hummer against the side of the house everytime a wind gust of 135kp/h hits the outside wall.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! I'm back in Regina and back at work. It looks like I've got a lot of catching up to do both at work and in the Shang. The trip was good, and I took a nice hike up to the top of Oregan's second highest waterfall the night before I left. It was a beautiful view, I think we need to import some mountain waterfall's into the Shang, maybe out behind the Cafe Chez Marc?

It's good to be back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Sean. Right now, the water pouring off of my roof looks like Victoria Falls in Africa. It is pouring outside.


----------



## overkill

Marc, send some Doxies this way if need be as well. Im starting to miss the company of my three dogs that I had when at my Dad's.


----------



## bhil

Wow, I've done a little looking around. New forums, new iPods, new iTunes, a coming new iTV, maybe I should leave the country for a couple of days more often.


----------



## Carex

Please don't.


----------



## bhil

I just caught up on my Shang reading. Marc I hope you are making it through the rest of the hurricane alright. If the eye is past at least it is more than half over. We have light rain forecasted for the rest of the week, but nothign liek you are experiencing.


----------



## bhil

Carex, you just have to stick around more often to keep up. Of course, then I'll always be behind.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> ...Do we have any handwriting experts here? The documents that I work with are all hand-written and most of the people so far have been from Saskatchewan/Alberta (which probably means they're from Saskatchewan anyway   ) This latest batch of documents are from people in Ontario and I'm noticing a marked difference in the handwriting.
> 
> Are there "accents" in handwriting just as there are in speech? ...


I'm not an expert, but it would only make sense that there were handwriting "accents". There are books upon books about hand writing analysis, and if there were no distictions or "accents" they would all have to be pretty short books.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> I'm not an expert, but it would only make sense that there were handwriting "accents". There are books upon books about hand writing analysis, and if there were no distictions or "accents" they would all have to be pretty short books.


You're right of course. I've been interested in handwriting for quite a while, but just haven't taken the time to really study it.

On top of the Eastern Canadian handwriting being different, this batch has several people whose first language was one written in Cyrillic script - our Roman alphabet appears to be difficult to translate - but their writing is beautiful even if I can't figure out what they're trying to say  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, all of the doxies are en route to stay with Margaret. Sorry. They like dry, warm weather. It is still a mild 14C here at 5PM in St.John's, but the wind and rain makes it seem like their favorite tree is going to blow away.


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - My grandmothers handwriting was absolutely beautiful. When she was young they had to study calligraphy and she always said that it was all in the wrist.

I abhor my own handwriting. Drives me nuts to the point that I may write out a stupid grocery list three times just because I don't want to look at the mess.
I need help.........................................................


----------



## bhil

When I was a kid I taught myself calligraphy (yes, I was kind of strange) but it did absolutely nothing for my handwriting.

Jeanne, you're not alone. In fact, I eventually decided I disliked my handwriting so much I quit writing and changed to printing. It's been so long since I've written anything (except my signature which is a near indistinguishable scribble), I would have to stop and think on how to form some letters. As time goes on my printing is getting pretty messy too, good thing I can type fast, I might need to give up on printing soon.


----------



## overkill

Terrible of what happened in Montreal today. I use to live no more than a 5 minute walk from Dawson College. I pray for all of the victims and their families in this difficult time.


----------



## SINC

Yep, bad scene ok.

As for handwriting, while I can and do occasionally, I prefer to print. Depending on what I am writing, I use upper and lower case for personal type notes and all caps for info to be passed on. In my mind that keeps the two apart. I hate to say it, but I have always been told I am have very neat and legible writing and printing skills.


----------



## Sonal

My handwriting is very messy, and while I used to have neat printing, it's become horribly messy from lack of use. It's something I have to be very careful about for my learner in my literacy tutoring, since she may misinterpret my letters. (And she relishes it when an error is due to my mistake and not hers--she totally rubs it in.)

My block printing is still neat though, but I do it in small caps.


----------



## Ena

I blame Canada for my poor penmanship  In school in Scotland, before our family came to Canada, I was learning to write with a nib and ink. The lined writing paper was placed with the lines parallel say to the upper edge of the desk. When in school in NB no pens and a pencil was to be used for learning how to write. I would position the writing paper the way I was taught in Scotland and the teacher would come along and move the paper to an angle. That's my excuse anyway for my chicken scratching scrawl.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> I blame Canada for my poor penmanship  In school in Scotland, before our family came to Canada, I was learning to write with a nib and ink.


I learned with the same tools Ann, right up until grade eight, when we were allowed ball point pens. 'Course they hadn't been invented much before then.


----------



## Ena

Ball point pens...aka Biro


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say goodnight to one and all. The rains have stopped but the winds are still gusting up to 100 kp/h. The doxies are safe and snug with Margaret, so all is well here. Paix, mes amis.

Merci, Margaret. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, it is finally raining here and the sound of it on the roof of the MH is nice. (Was forecast to rain all day but didn't happen.) Am waiting for a friend who is expected back from Calgary any time now. We will have a beer and plan another friend's 75th birthday gift for the party Friday evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Started to pour again here as well.


----------



## Ena

Last check of ehMac for the night. 
Marc, do hope the storm has moved off by the time you read this and all is well.

Rained here for a whole five minutes. Teaser really. House was down to less than 15º C so broke down and turned on the heat. Thick socks and was still cold so it was time. Today's news had something to do with it am sure.


----------



## SINC

Yes Ann, I too will call it a night. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone. See you at breakfest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mroning all. Survived the storm. It is now sunny, and going up to 20C. Now, in the morning sun, we shall suvey the damage done by Hurricane Florence. No problems here other than lots of leaves blown off the trees. The doxies were safe with Margaret, so that was one worry off of my mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh tea and coffee are ready now, along with a light breakfast.


----------



## winwintoo

Glad the storm is over and you survived. I've enjoyed the doxies company and will send them home in a bit. They're still on NL time (or maybe one of them is wearing your new watch?) so we've already been up for hours  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Your coffee is second to none.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Got to get going as I have a full morning and some travel this afternoon in the rain.


----------



## MaxPower

Drive carefully Don.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Another late start, but since I have several appointments in the city today, I'm not going out to the office. So a late start isn't so bad 

I have some major re-writing and planning to do for the service in light of yesterday, so busy couple of days ahead.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Marc, glad to hear the storm is by and all is well out your way.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the breakfest Marc and glad to hear that everyone made it out okay from the storm.


----------



## Carex

How does he do it. Battened down for a big storm, then gets up to make everyone breakfast. That is what i call dedication.


----------



## bhil

Wow, I was just adjusting to everything being black and then then this happens. I can't wait until the upgrades are done and I'm not looking at a different site every time I log in.


----------



## Cameo

I REALLY do not like the red print on the front page. Uugh!tptptptp


----------



## SINC

It is not finished yet Jeanne. I see now it is back to the red title, black thread starter like it used to be. We will have to be patient for the final result at which point ehMax says he will let us know and ask for feedback.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Margaret, for taking care of the doxies. They are home now, and playing out back. It is 20C at 6PM, with lots of sunshine and a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

"How does he do it. Battened down for a big storm, then gets up to make everyone breakfast. That is what i call dedication." Scott, as Don's mother once said, "Always caring, always preparing", or something like that. She was a fine woman, a great mother and she made a fantastic breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Your coffee is second to none." Warren, one patron complained that my coffee this morning tasted like mud. I told him that it was understandable, since it was ground this morning.


----------



## Beej

It occurred to me today that I can probably have two unique workspace displays (not just two displays showing the same thing) because my work laptop has a video card. I can, and, without having fully adjusted to it, it is a noticeable productivity-booster for some tasks. 

I wish I'd thought of this before (such as 18 months ago), but it only occurred to me because my monitor was making a high-pitched whining sound and I was fiddling with settings to make it go away. Sometimes things happen in weird ways. 

All in all, a pretty fine day.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> It occurred to me today that I can probably have two unique workspace displays (not just two displays showing the same thing) because my work laptop has a video card. I can, and, without having fully adjusted to it, it is a noticeable productivity-booster for some tasks.
> 
> I wish I'd thought of this before (such as 18 months ago), but it only occurred to me because my monitor was making a high-pitched whining sound and I was fiddling with settings to make it go away. Sometimes things happen in weird ways.
> 
> All in all, a pretty fine day.
> 
> See you all tomorrow.


So could I do that with my PowerBook? Have two unique displays?

Trying to program on this dinky 12 screen is a pain - whoever makes the development apps seems to think everyone has a 29 inch monitor   

Very cold here today - I had to close the window because of the cold and I usually don't do that until late in October  

Glad the doxies made it home. I enjoyed their company, but there is not room for them to run around here and they were getting restless.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Margaret, yes you can. And since you have a powerbook, I don't even think you need any third-party software. Someone who owns a powerbook will have to confirm that, though. If not, there is a small application that worked to adjust my iBook. Since my DVD player has now died, said iBook is being a DVD player at the moment, so I can't check the name of the application, but if it turns out that you do need it, I'll look it up.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> "Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Your coffee is second to none." Warren, one patron complained that my coffee this morning tasted like mud. I told him that it was understandable, since it was ground this morning.


A vaudeville classic.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Margaret, yes you can. And since you have a powerbook, I don't even think you need any third-party software. Someone who owns a powerbook will have to confirm that, though. If not, there is a small application that worked to adjust my iBook. Since my DVD player has now died, said iBook is being a DVD player at the moment, so I can't check the name of the application, but if it turns out that you do need it, I'll look it up.


Thanks Matt - I'll let you know if I need anything. I don't need must of a monitor as long as it has some real estate.

I wish I could get a monitor that would double as a tv so I could ditch the 300 pound gorilla that determines the furniture arrangement in my living room.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

Only 300 lb. Must be a small TV. Home electronics do command too much attention in the living room don't they.


----------



## MLeh

Margaret - if you have a PowerBook, just hook up an external monitor, and go to Preferences -> Displays. I think the default is 'mirrored' displays, but it's really simple to change. (It's fun and VERY simple - I like the 'wow' factor when I do Power Point presentations using an external projector for engineers who use Windoze, and they say 'Don't you have to reboot, or something?' and I reply 'Reboot? Whatever for?')


----------



## Carex

MLeh said:


> Margaret - if you have a PowerBook, just hook up an external monitor, and go to Preferences -> Displays. I think the default is 'mirrored' displays, but it's really simple to change. (It's fun and VERY simple - I like the 'wow' factor when I do Power Point presentations using an external projector for engineers who use Windoze, and they say 'Don't you have to reboot, or something?' and I reply 'Reboot? Whatever for?')


The same method is what you use when hooking into an LCD projector.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott: Waiter, there's a fly in my soup!!! What's it doing there???
Waiter: The backstroke, sir.


----------



## Ena

The doctor says to the patient, "Take your clothes off and stick your tongue out the window". "What will that do" asks the patient. The doctor says "I'm mad at my neighbour!" ~ Henny Youngman


----------



## Beej

I never had to reboot to make the changes, although I was tempted because, much like manners in general society, it seems like a cultural requirement with MacWindows users.  Still, everything went well and tomorrow I will try and make things a little smoother regarding which programs open to the second screen.


----------



## Dr.G.

After I broke my hand and was in a cast for two months, I asked my doctor if I could now play the piano once the cast was removed. He said yes, he saw no reason why I could not play the piano quite well.

"Great!!!", I exclaimed. "I couldn't play the piano before I broke my hand."


----------



## winwintoo

So I could in fact use a cheap tv as a second monitor? As long as I don't need it for fine pixel manipulation?

Hmmmm.

Keep the jokes coming - it's pretty dreary around here today.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Keep the jokes coming - it's pretty dreary around here today.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Those were JOKES?


----------



## RevMatt

You could indeed, Margaret, but the resolution is pretty crap. It is difficult to read text, even. Unless it is very large. Still, it is an option that might work, depending on what you wanted to do with it. You need and adaptor, costs about $40 (or did, 2 years ago when I bought mine).

Bah. Found it, and it is only $25 now 

Apple Store

Then you just need a quick trip to radio shack to buy a s-video to rca cable, and a sound cable, and you are set.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Those were JOKES?


No, they weren't. 

They were one-liners


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> You could indeed, Margaret, but the resolution is pretty crap. It is difficult to read text, even. Unless it is very large. Still, it is an option that might work, depending on what you wanted to do with it. You need and adaptor, costs about $40 (or did, 2 years ago when I bought mine).
> 
> Bah. Found it, and it is only $25 now
> 
> Apple Store
> 
> Then you just need a quick trip to radio shack to buy a s-video to rca cable, and a sound cable, and you are set.


Thanks Matt - I have the adapter - used it for viewing images and if s-video cables don't magically appear in your household, you must have better locks on the doors - I remember buying one and now there are about 20 around here - they're like rabbits   

So I'm set for the short term. I'll doing stuff that doesn't need good resolution so that's not an issue.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

*I won, I won, I won, I won, I won.....*

I just got this email and it looks like I was lucky again - this time 1 million Euros! 

Wow, should we party or what?



> TICKET NUMBER: 46939894427
> LOTTO NL. INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE
> AWARD DEPARTMENT
> RESULTS FOR CATEGORY "A" DRAWS
> Sir/Madam,
> Congratulations to you as we bring to your notice, the results of the Second Category draws of THE LOTT NL.PROMO INT. We are
> happy to inform you that you have emerged as a winner under the First Category, which is part of our promotional draws. The results of the
> draws hve been officially announced .Participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from 2,500,000 email addresses of
> individuals and companies from Africa, America, Asia,Australia, Europe, Middle East, and Oceania as part of our International Promotions
> Program.
> 
> Your e-mail address, attached to ticket number 46939,with serial number 472-9768 and lucky number W-91237-H?67/B4 consequently
> won in the First Category. You have therefore been awarded a lump sumpay out of 1,000,000 (One Million Euros), which is the winning
> payout for Category A winners.This is from a total cash prize of 10,000,000.00 (Ten Million Euros) shared amongst the first Ten (10)
> lucky winners in this category.
> 
> In your best interest to avoid mix up of numbers and names of any kind, we request that you keep the entire details of your award strictly from public notice until the process of transferring your claims has been completed, and your funds remitted to
> your account.This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming or unscrupulous acts by Participants/nonparticipants of this
> program. Please contact our paying bank immediately for due processing and remittance of your prize money to a designated account of your
> choice:


All I have to do is phone them and give them my banking information so they can deposit the money.

I'm on it....

Margaret


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> ...Trying to program on this dinky 12 screen is a pain - whoever makes the development apps seems to think everyone has a 29 inch monitor...


I know, and here I am stuck with only two 19" monitors to work with.


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> Margaret - if you have a PowerBook, just hook up an external monitor, and go to Preferences -> Displays. I think the default is 'mirrored' displays, but it's really simple to change. (It's fun and VERY simple - I like the 'wow' factor when I do Power Point presentations using an external projector for engineers who use Windoze, and they say 'Don't you have to reboot, or something?' and I reply 'Reboot? Whatever for?')


I love doing this too, especially at client sites where I can borrow their projector, just plug it in, and then also quickly change the resolution to something they didn't even know existed on the projector, but that shows up automatically on my PowerBook.  

Of course this didn't work quite so well when I was down in Pennsylvania. I couldn't figure out why my PowerBook wouldn't recognize the projector as being hooked up. I even went so far as to  reboot.  Only then did I realize I had plugged the video cable into the projector's video out instead of video in.  After I changed that they were amazed at the rest.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> I love doing this too, especially at client sites where I can borrow their projector, just plug it in, and then also quickly change the resolution to something they didn't even know existed on the projector, but that shows up automatically on my PowerBook.
> 
> Of course this didn't work quite so well when I was down in Pennsylvania. I couldn't figure out why my PowerBook wouldn't recognize the projector as being hooked up. I even went so far as to  reboot.  Only then did I realize I had plugged the video cable into the projector's video out instead of video in.  After I changed that they were amazed at the rest.


And people wonder why we love our Macs so. :yikes:


----------



## SINC

Darn, ya beat me to it as I to won. Or is that too I won. Or maybe win too? Nope that would work in to be winwintoo, so I guess you really do win!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Your coffee is second to none." Warren, one patron complained that my coffee this morning tasted like mud. I told him that it was understandable, since it was ground this morning.


Marc, you said that about my coffee a while ago.

You must have picked up a few tricks from me.


----------



## MaxPower

Last one out. First one in.

Morning all. Coffee, tea and breakfast is being served. The Omelet and Waffle Bar is open. Or for those in a more carnivorous mood, steak and eggs as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Morning Warren. Thanks for the coffee. I am not much of a steak eater at 830AM, however, so just eggs.


----------



## MaxPower

I never could get into steak and eggs in the morning either, but it's there for those who want them.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, Marc et all.

Yet another day of cold and rain. Not a pleasant thought for a friend's 75th birthday party this evening. It was to be outdoors around a campfire, but that may change unless it clears later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don. My wife said that it was not uncommon for the first snowfall to hit Calgary in late Sept./early Oct. She said it would then get back into the 20s to melt all of the snow.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, one and all. Off to the races again. I've worked so many evenings this week (and again today) that my mornings are a little shortened. But the daughter has developed a cold, and that tends to slow us down in any case.


----------



## Dr.G.

Take a moment for yourself, Matt. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Morning everyone. Thanks for breakfest Warren, it has filled me up nicely. Last day of vacation today. Not too sure what I am going to be doing yet.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Thanks for the omlette's Warren, they were great.


----------



## Sonal

Oh, thanks for breakfast again Warren. The waffles were just what I needed this lazy Friday morning.


----------



## Moscool

Hmm waffles... Not good for the outside but excellent on the inside...


----------



## Beej

TGIF everyone. Another quiet day here.


----------



## SINC

Have to run and find a good bottle of Tequila for my friend's birthday party tonight. Out in the rain and cold I go!


----------



## overkill

Warm and overcast as I came in from the gym this morning. Just waiting around for laundry to finish. Oh and by chance it just did!


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> Have to run and find a good bottle of Tequila for my friend's birthday party tonight. Out in the rain and cold I go!


You are a bad bad man.

I am looking for a cure for too much red wine. Even thought the weather here is relatively clear, it feels foggy for some reason.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Have to run and find a good bottle of Tequila for my friend's birthday party tonight. Out in the rain and cold I go!


Now yer talkin"!!!!


----------



## RevMatt

Don't forget to eat the worm, Don!

And what is this too much red wine whereof you speak? Too much? Does such a thing exist?

Marc, time for myyself next week. Although I may get some of that tomorrow while I am driving my daughter and wife to all of their various commitments. Depends how much of this meditation on evil I get done today...


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, might I suggest "hair of the doxie". It is somewhat similar to "hair of the dog", only more potent. It will cure your hangover, give you zip and vitality and improve your outlook on life. You might even desire a fine cooked meal, or to chase a badger or wolverine.


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> You are a bad bad man.
> 
> I am looking for a cure for too much red wine. Even thought the weather here is relatively clear, it feels foggy for some reason.


Gastrolyte. Ask for it at the drug store. Comes as powder in little packets, stir it into a glass of water and swill it down - works like a charm.

It's raining here after being dreary all yesterday.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> Gastrolyte. Ask for it at the drug store. Comes as powder in little packets, stir it into a glass of water and swill it down - works like a charm.
> 
> It's raining here after being dreary all yesterday.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


That sounds a little drastic.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Scott, might I suggest "hair of the doxie". It is somewhat similar to "hair of the dog", only more potent. It will cure your hangover, give you zip and vitality and improve your outlook on life. You might even desire a fine cooked meal, or to chase a badger or wolverine.


The wine did accompany a fine cooked meal. I think this hair of the doxie thing might be the answer.

Life lesson #234: Never drink a G&T after the third bottle of wine. Unless you have to.


----------



## Carex

RevMatt said:


> And what is this too much red wine whereof you speak? Too much? Does such a thing exist?


Yes.


----------



## MaxPower

I once had too much Tequila, beer, scotch, and whiskey. There was probably some vodka in there for good measure. All in one night. I was hung over for three days  This was about five years ago and I haven't drank like that since. The most I drink now is the occasional drink with friends.


----------



## SINC

Well I found out one can buy a variety of very pricey Tequilas. They start at $69.95 and go all the way to $139.95 per 750 ml bottle and are kept behind a locked glass cabinet. I opted for an $84.95 bottle plus bag and card so spent $90.00 which happily will be shared 50/50 by another friend. I wonder if he will open it and give us a sample?


----------



## Dr.G.

One of my web students, who is a teacher in Toronto, sent this to me.

Babysitting rates for Teachers

A Radio Announcer said this on an Ontario Radio Station.
As you read this, keep in mind that the minimum wage in Ontario is now 
$7.75.

I, for one, am sick and tired of the salaries our high paid teachers get.
Their hefty salaries are driving up taxes, and they only work 9 or 10 months
a year! Its time we put things in perspective and pay them for what
they do; baby sit! We can get that for less than minimum wage, right? I
would give them $3.00 an hour and only the hours they worked, not any of 
that silly planning time. That would be $15.00 a day, per child. Each parent should pay $15.00 a day for these teachers to baby-sit their children. Now, how many do they teach in a day? Maybe..... 25. $15/day x 25 = $375.00 a day.

Hmmm?

Yes, I double-checked it, that's right. But remember they only work
180 daysa year! I'm not going to pay them for any vacations. Let's see?
That's $375/day x 180 = $67,500.00/year. Hold on, my calculator must need
batteries! Maybe I hit the wrong key? No I double-checked that. And
what about those teachers with special certifications or the ones with 
Masters Degrees? Well, we could pay them minimum wage just to be fair.
After all, they did pay to go to school a little more. Let's round it off to 
$6.00 an hour. That would be $6.00 times five hours times 25 children times
180 days = $135,000.00 per year. Wait a minute, there must be something
wrong here!!!!!?? YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT THERE IS. Send this to any teachers YOU may know. I'm sure they'd gladly accept babysitting rates!

What do you think of this teachers??? I know I sure would accept those babysitting rates!


----------



## Beej

$6 per hour per child? I want to go manage a Chucky Cheese at those rates (charges for baby-sitting parents too)!


----------



## MLeh

Yes, the catch is in that whole calculation is it's 'per child'. I used to get paid 25¢ an hour for taking care of three children ... plus whatever friends happened to be over.

Really, I think I should be paid much more for dealing with grownups who act like children ...


----------



## Ena

Had another car accident today on the way home from work. Am fine but mighty ticked off as last one was only a month ago. On the bright side the car hasn't been to the body shop yet for the accident last month. 
Guy in a GMC Grumman this time changing lanes, hit me on the driver's side, travelling west on the Johnson St bridge on the way home from work. 
Guess you could say I started my two week vacation today with a bang


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, at least it does not seem as if you were hurt, which is the main thing.


----------



## Ena

Not afraid to drive like I was for a few days after last accident. 
Insurance agent was telling they've had quite a few repeat claims like mine lately. Very strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, my lawyer, Jason Jinglestars, of the firm Dewey, Cheatham and Howe, says that this is a due to the attempt to try and get more insurance out of each claim. Luckily, my 13 accidents in the past few years were never my fault, and JJ was able to get me a grand total of $129 million (of which he got 1/3). Still, it made him rich and I gave my share to charity.


----------



## Carex

13 accidents. How very unlucky.


----------



## Cameo

Main thing Ann is that you weren't hurt. The rest is a pain in the petudy but cars can be replaced where you can't.


----------



## Moscool

Cameo said:


> The rest is a pain in the petudy


Haven't heard that one before... Nice one... What's the etymology?


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with Jeanne. One's car can be replaced, but a major injury leaves permanent harm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, 13 is my lucky number. I successfully defended my doctoral dissertation of Friday the 13th, back in May of 1977. And the 13th insurance claim made me a millionaire, which I gave away to 13 charities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Well, am back home and the birthday party has gone on without me. A friend did in fact pick up that bottle of Tequila, so my old friend did indeed get his gift. We were supposed to take the MH out to the acreage by 4:00, but my buddy was late. So late, he finally phoned me at 5:50 and told me to go on my own and he would join me. I did just that and made the half hour trip out there. This acreage only has one spot that will take my MH, but alas it has a single driveway in. There sat eight vehicles that would have to be moved before I could get in and each of them in turn would have to move so the other could move. Rather than cause an uproar, I turned around and returned home. By then my buddy was ready to go at 7:30 which was in fact the time supper was being served. I gave him the gift and asked him to wish Glen a happy BD. By then I was much too tired to even consider going back out there with him in the car, and then having him drive me back home around 10:00.

Funny how things turn out sometimes, but I will catch up with Glen next week and buy him lunch instead.


----------



## Moscool

Yup Sinc, sometimes life is like swimming in mud...

A good morning to everyone! Lots to look forward to today...

The highlights being a game of badminton with my son and a _serious_ dinner party at my friend Derek's. Did I mention Derek was a chef? :heybaby:


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

The little one is sick so it has been another restless night.

Coffee and tea is ready, but I can only muster the energy to make some cereal this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Cereal is fine with me, Warren. I was a single parent for nearly five years, and I know all too well what a sick child does to your energy. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. The coffee is just fine, but did see a package of instant oatmeal in the cupboard, so I nuked it and had that. Not as good as a big pot, but satisfying nonetheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Chaffeur duties start shortly. Daughter to Russian School, wife to French School. Then some me time before I start the collection rounds.


----------



## overkill

Morning everyone. Slow start to the day here for me. My cousin is actually coming to look at a condo unit in the building beside me this morning. She is starting to think about buying and wants and idea of what my place offers.


----------



## Moscool

RevMatt said:


> Morning. Chaffeur duties start shortly. Daughter to Russian School, wife to French School.


Sounds like the beginning of a joke... Any takers on how to finish it?

Let's see...


Daughter to Russian school
Wife to French school
and me to military school (so that we can replay the passage of the Berezina)


...

and me to Cuban school (so that can be non aligned)


... 

and me to the bar stool?
and me to play Joe Cool?
and me to down my tools?
and me to keep chauffeuring, feeling sligthly like a fool?

ideas?  (Note: post coffee, engage brain...)


----------



## winwintoo

I can't add to your joke, but I'm in a "joke" of my own - just installed VirtualPC on my PowerBook again.

I had it on here some time ago and then removed it. Now I need it again so I've just spent the past 1 1/2 hours installing it  My PowerBook is not happy.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. A windy 20C here in St.John's. My wife and I took some old friends of hers from Calgary, who are here in NL on a vacation, around the St.John's area.


----------



## Cameo

Moscool said:


> Haven't heard that one before... Nice one... What's the etymology?



Since I am guessing at what etymology is (I will look it up when I have time) I will
simply state that "pain in the petudy" is a polite "pain in the a$$)

Two weekends to get everything done - I am rushing in and out of hear. See you later.

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Since I am guessing at what etymology is (I will look it up when I have time) I will
> simply state that "pain in the petudy" is a polite "pain in the a$$)
> 
> Two weekends to get everything done - I am rushing in and out of hear. See you later.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy


Jeanne, Moscool was simply asking if you could explain the origin of the use of "pain in the petudy".

I think the word you mean may be petooty though. It was used in various ways like "cutie petooty" and "horse's petooty" and "park your petooty in front of the TV".


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Looking at my travel schedule for the next 6 months and ... I don't wanna go ...

So, I'm thinking of placing a help wanted ad that would read something like this:

Wanted: idiot who will work 60-80 hours a week, travel 30 weeks of the year. Must have good organisational skills. Ability to Vulcan mind meld would be an asset so you can figure out what clients and engineers actually want. Pay: will in no way compensate for your lack of a real life.


----------



## SINC

Do you cover the training expenses on Vulcan mind melding?

I hear there is a new Vulcan Mind Meld 101 course starting Tuesday under the Enterprise in downtown Vulcan, AB. They tell me that under there, there is no need for the tin foil hat.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Jeanne, Moscool was simply asking if you could explain the origin of the use of "pain in the petudy".
> 
> I think the word you mean may be petooty though. It was used in various ways like "cutie petooty" and "horse's petooty" and "park your petooty in front of the TV".


Actually the word is "patootie"



> patootie |p??to?t?| noun ( pl. -ties) informal
> 1 dated a girlfriend or a pretty girl.
> 2 derogatory a person's or animal's buttocks.
> ORIGIN 1920s: perhaps an alteration of potato .


Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

It is cold and miserable here today. I had to go out since I remembered that my license tag had expired on my car - oops.

While I was out, I went looking for a new desk and found one that is on wheels - no more busted toes LOL

Take care Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Etymology is the study of the origins of words, not to be mistaken with Epistemology, which is the study of the nature and scope of knowledge. Of course, this certainly should not be mistaken with Entomology, which is the scientific study of insects.

Then there is the word "dachshund". Although Dachshund is a German word, it is rarely used in Germany, where the Dachshund is known most commonly as the Dackel or Teckel.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Do you cover the training expenses on Vulcan mind melding?
> 
> I hear there is a new Vulcan Mind Meld 101 course starting Tuesday under the Enterprise in downtown Vulcan, AB. They tell me that under there, there is no need for the tin foil hat.


I've been to Vulcan. The one in Alberta, that is. The tin foil hat is still optional, but Vulcan is one of the few places on earth one can take off one's hat and let the tips of your ears show without fear of retribution. 

And as far as the mind melding capabilities go - you either got it, or you ain't.

---

Today was 'apple day' at our house. My husband & daughter picked about 40 lbs of apples which were peeled, cored, sliced and frozen for later use. I made 3 pies in addition - two of which have been frozen, the third is in the oven baking now. There are two large pots on the stove right now making juice.

But if you look at the tree ... doesn't look like we've taken a single apple off it. We'll probably pick a bunch tomorrow and see if they'll want them at the food bank, although I don't know how useful they'll be.

Last year we got 12 apples off that tree. What a difference a year makes.


----------



## Ena

I was out this afternoon too. Had a nice nap


----------



## medic03

Ann, how are you feeling today? Any aches settling in from the bump and ride yesterday?


----------



## medic03

Just spoke with a dear friend that had to put down her precious 5 year old springer spaniel today. Coming home afterwards they said that it really felt like someone from their family was missing. It is always hard to know what to say. 
I was thinking of you today Marc and your recent loss. I don't think I sent my condolences at that time. You must be getting excited though as your newest family member should be coming home soon.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> IToday was 'apple day' at our house. My husband & daughter picked about 40 lbs of apples which were peeled, cored, sliced and frozen for later use. I made 3 pies in addition - two of which have been frozen, the third is in the oven baking now. There are two large pots on the stove right now making juice.
> 
> But if you look at the tree ... doesn't look like we've taken a single apple off it. We'll probably pick a bunch tomorrow and see if they'll want them at the food bank, although I don't know how useful they'll be.
> 
> Last year we got 12 apples off that tree. What a difference a year makes.


Today was the "Apple Harvest Festival" in St. George. Big Deal. Just a bunch of Street vendors to make up this excuse of a festival. Tomorrow however there is supposed to be hot air balloon rides. I'll take the little one down to see the hot air balloon and maybe pick up a couple of apple dumplings.


----------



## RevMatt

Blah. Bad day in almost every way. And in another 4-6 hours, it will be over. Or maybe sooner, and I will just start tomorrow very early.

Elaine, you need to speak to your boss about saying no to a contract every now and then... 

And the theory for the day was that I would come home to the couch. Although some of your options sounded intruiging


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the kind thought Medic03 (sorry, I can never remember your real name). Yes, Rootie shall always be in our memory. The new little puppy shall arrive in about three weeks. Fanny shall never replace Rootie, but it will be fun to have her here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I have to get up early and get ready to go sailing. My wife and I have been promising our next door neighbor that we would go sailing with them. Tomorrow is the day. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you for the kind thought Medic03 (sorry, I can never remember your real name).
> 
> Treena,


----------



## Ena

Treena, all is well with me today. Thanks for asking.
Looking back am amazed that I kept control of the car and managed to keep driving straight on the road.


----------



## RevMatt

Ah, I had missed the story of your accident. Glad you are OK. And yes, being able to combine the body shop trips will be some marginal convenience.  Unlike the winter when my wife had two accidents. The second one was less than a week after getting the car back from the first. And the damage was in the same spot.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you for the kind thought Medic03 (sorry, I can never remember your real name). Yes, Rootie shall always be in our memory. The new little puppy shall arrive in about three weeks. Fanny shall never replace Rootie, but it will be fun to have her here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


Treena, Marc. 

At least I think that's it. Lord knows I've been wrong before.


----------



## MaxPower

Boy. You guys are real sleepy heads. 

Our little alarm clocks were up at 5:40 this morning so as usual I am the first one in. So the coffee, tea and breakfast is served.

Sorry if I am not creative with breakfast this morning but the brain doesn't function too well this early.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Warren, I shall make a quick brunch for everyone before I leave to go sailing. I am not an ocean person, but there is a first for everything.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Marc.

Just remember to wear soft soled shoes, listen to the captain and keep your head down when stuff is going on. The last this you want is to be hit in the head with the jib.

Personally, sailing is not my thing. I prefer power boating. Less work.


----------



## MaxPower

BTW, does anyone have $180,000 that they can spare? I was on the BMW website and really like the 7 Series.

Any takers?

Any one?


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren and Marc. No way on the dough Warren. Matter of fact I have two cars I am trying to sell. Want to buy one?


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, would you like his and her BMWs? What colors?


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> BTW, does anyone have $180,000 that they can spare? I was on the BMW website and really like the 7 Series.
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> Any one?


Well, I just won the million Euros the other day, so as soon as they deposit it in my bank account, I'll buy you a Beemer. They were very nice when I gave them my bank account number and password. They said I should notice a significant change in my bank account within 24 hours   

Thanks for coffee this morning. I slept in and need to get moving.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the quick breakfest this morning Warren. I went out to enjoy the Red Lobster Endless Shrimp feast last night and was a happy camper walking away.

Nothing much on the go before heading back to work tomorrow for the first time in two weeks. There will be a lot of catch up to be done.


----------



## winwintoo

Trying to work here, but my Windows machine has developed some odd (odder?) behavior that has me stumped.

I've been using this same application for several months and it has worked in the same buggy way all along. Then today, it started behaving in a different buggy way. The computer is not connected to the net (no wires and wireless is disabled) and I do not install anything on this computer.

So I struggle along, muttering to myself about software developers who don't test before they ship and think their customers (truck drivers are dumb, right) won't notice the odd flaw in the product.

That's my rant for the day. 

I'll grab a sticky bun while the computer reboots again, and then back at it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Good day Shangers. A grey Sunday in Ottawa, but the temperature seems about right for a nice walk.


----------



## SINC

A dull and dreary day. I know, I will head out to the MH in the back forty and toss in a movie. Who knows, I might even find a cold one in the fridge. Better half is at work until 11:30 p.m., so anything goes today. Well almost anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from sailing. What a glorious experience. It was warm, sunny and breezy, just the right conditions for sailing out on the North Atlantic. What a rush!!!! I even steered for a few minutes. Saw some whales and loads of sea birds. The best thing was the quiet and solitude. For about 20 minutes after lunch, everyone sort of mellowed out and remained quiet. It was truly a relaxing and Way of the Doxie and Zen-like experience. I am at peace with the universe.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MLeh

Afternoon all. Usual Sunday stuff here. Just finished making 16 pints of apple jelly, and is time for an afternoon whisky (which means 'nap').

Marc: I love sailing because of the quiet and calmness. The only time a powerboat is that quiet is when you've got the anchor down and a few lines in the water. Both are good. As my husband says, a bad day on the water is still better than a good day at work.


----------



## Sonal

Good evening, Shang gang.

Just came home from the Toronto AIDS walk for life. Our team (Casey House: an AIDS hospice) raised about $2,000 in two weeks, and the AIDS Committee of Toronto raised over $230,000 and I think they are still tallying up some of the corporate sponsorships. 

It was a sunny, glorious, warm day and we walked through a beautiful part of the city. Great times had by all.

Now, if I could just get a nice cool glass of lemonade?


----------



## winwintoo

How I envy people who are comfortable around water. I'm deathly afraid of it and have no desire to go near it. I want to like it, but something holds me back. I guess I'm just a prairie girl.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I too am afraid of the water, and all the life vests on board would not keep me afloat. However, I love the serenity of being on the water, so I sublimate my fear and enjoy myself. I took some great pics, but I have no way of showing anyone because I can't get them online in a format that everyone can see.


----------



## SINC

I have owned boats and learned to swim at an early age, but lately, I have turned down every invitation to go out on the water. Can't rightly say why, but I do all my fishing now from the dock or shore.

I also flew over a million miles during my career, the last time being about thirty days before my heart attacks. I have not flown since and never will again. If anything goes wrong with my old ticker again, I want to be on the ground within an hour of a hospital and even that may not be near enough.

Funny how a man's thinking changes over the years.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sobering thought, Don.......no puns or jokes intended. It makes one pause to think and reflect upon the suddeness of our own mortality. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The sea air has made me quite sleepy. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, my bet is you will be an early riser tomorrow.


----------



## MaxPower

Margaret,

My guess for your Windoze problems it more than likely might be a corrupt dll file. 9 times out of 10 on Windoze, a corrupt dll file is usually the culprit. Your best bet is to reinstall the app.


----------



## MaxPower

I've never been a sailor. I have spent all of my life around boats but they were always power boats. My Dad also owns a Marina on Georgian Bay so boating is still a part of my life.

Strangely though, every time I go on our boat, maybe it's the hum of the engines, or the fresh air, but I am fast asleep within an hour. Now that's relaxing.

When someone talks about Sailing vs. Power boating, it is like the old Windows vs. Mac debate.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Marc, glad to hear that you had a great experience sailing today. I completed my vacation by relaxing and watching some football. Also spent some time today with my Mom, as we went picture shopping for some things to hang around here. Found some nice pieces and will start hanging them tomorrow.


----------



## overkill

Going to call it a night. Back to the gring tomorrow :S


----------



## SINC

Yep, time to pull the pin here too. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning one and all. Time to get up. Fresh tea and coffee awaits you all this fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Where is everyone???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello...................... Anyone home????????????????


----------



## MaxPower

I'm here Marc.

Although hopefully not for long. Very long night with both boys now sick. #2 is on the mend, but now #1 is getting it. He was fevering last night so I was up frequently checking his temperature.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Marc thanks for the coffee. First day back at work and just starting to get caught up with the inbox!


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I have been there, so I feel for you just now. It is a helpless feeling. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Don was correct about my getting up early. I beat the sunrise.


----------



## overkill

Marc did you get a chance to watch the sunrise today?


----------



## Beej

Ugh, Monday. Coffee.

Morning all. I get the feeling it is going to be a long week.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Ugh, Monday. Coffee.
> 
> Morning all. I get the feeling it is going to be a long week.


Not unless you make it one, Beej. 

Morning all. Slept in until 6:30 which is unusual but it was nice as I got to bed late. Another cloudy day and very cool this morning.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Mine will DEFINITELY be a long week. But far fewer evenings than last week, so that is progress. Gotta go to study group in 10.


----------



## Carex

Weekend flew by. Coffee is required since I'm out. A very terrible situation to be in. The week will be so busy, it will also fly by at a tremendous rate of speed.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It was a dull, dreary, wet, cold weekend around here, so for a change from yard work we went back to work in the basement. We got hte doors put up, the window casings put in, and the last of the wiring finished. All that's left now is to put in the drop ceiling and put up the baseboards, then it's time to move on to the garage. That should carry me over to spring and it will be time to start thinking about landscaping.


----------



## bhil

Warren, we're struggling with two sick little ones as well. The older one is handling it fairly well, but the young one being only 4.5 months old, is making for some long nights.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Warren, we're struggling with two sick little ones as well. The older one is handling it fairly well, but the young one being only 4.5 months old, is making for some long nights.


Sean, like I said before, it seems like we are two kindred spirits. It is the exact same situation I'm in.

I have a feeling that if we lived in closer proximity, we would be better friends than we already are.


----------



## Ena

Morning from foggy Victoria. Coffee is great this morning with not having to go into work. Day will be better once I get the trip to the dentist over with.

Warren and Sean. Hope things improve soon with your little ones. When my daughter was small I said to the doctor on one visit that I was worried about number of times I was in with her for colds etc. He more or less reassured me by saying asking me if my mother had warned me having children would be like this.


----------



## MaxPower

About a month back, my wife got into a little fender bender. She went today to take her vehicle into the body shop to get fixed, so she needed a rental for the week.

Well she came back with my next vehicle. A Dodge Ram 1500 King Cab with a Hemi!!! She said that she doesn't want to drive it, so I get to. Do you think they would notice if I didn't give it back??


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Ann. It gets a little hairy when you are home alone with two sick young ones. But I guess this is the price to pay when you are self employed and work from home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I was up at 4AM and went back to sleep at 530AM, so I missed the sunrise.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, silly you for being up at 4am


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Sean, like I said before, it seems like we are two kindred spirits. It is the exact same situation I'm in.
> 
> I have a feeling that if we lived in closer proximity, we would be better friends than we already are.


I agree whole-heartedly Warren.

As a suggestion, last night we borrowed and put a cold-mist humidifier in the little one's room (as opposed to the hot mist one we have), and it appeared to help quite a bit. Maybe this will work for you as well? That is assuming he is stufferd up like ours. When our little guy was spiking a 104 degree fever about two months ago, the doctor told us to give him cool (not cold) baths to help bring it down, so that might be a suggestion as well. I hope they are both feeling better soon.


----------



## Cameo

When my children were babies and had a fever I gave them cool baths - always seemed to help. You need to get rid of the heat and help them cool
off as their own bodies cannot do it by itself. I always found it a scary time.


----------



## SINC

I dunno 'bout cool baths, but I've been told to take a cold shower a few times.


----------



## Dr.G.

I echo what Jeanne said about this being a "scary time". Just be sure that after the cool bath, they are not exposed to drafts. Good luck, my friends.


----------



## overkill

Gloomy weather today, making my first day back at work even feel longer than it should.


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> I dunno 'bout cool baths, but I've been told to take a cold shower a few times.


Eerie, I have to take one of those everyday now.


----------



## SINC

Scott, that reminds me:

Sometimes, when you cry, no one notices your tears. 

Sometimes, when you are in pain, no one notices your hurt. 

Sometimes, when you are worried, no one notices your stress. 

Sometimes, when you are happy, no one notices your smile. 

But fart just one time . . .


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> When my children were babies and had a fever I gave them cool baths - always seemed to help. You need to get rid of the heat and help them cool off as their own bodies cannot do it by itself. I always found it a scary time.


I don't think scary even begins to describe it. I can't ever remember being under as much stress as I was when he had that fever. It was a sickening feeling.


----------



## djstp

SINC said:


> Scott, that reminds me:
> 
> Sometimes, when you cry, no one notices your tears.
> 
> Sometimes, when you are in pain, no one notices your hurt.
> 
> Sometimes, when you are worried, no one notices your stress.
> 
> Sometimes, when you are happy, no one notices your smile.
> 
> But fart just one time . . .



:clap: 

so true!


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren/Sean, when I was a single parent and my two children were running 103 and 104 temps on Christmas day, St.John's got hit with a big snow storm. We had 35cm of snow with 2 meter drifts, and there was no way I could get them to the children's hospital, or even get an ambulance to come and get them. As the old saying goes, "there are no athiests in foxholes". I called in every "mitzvah" (Yiddish for "good deeds" towards people and God) I ever performed and asked for some help on that long night. By morning, both their temps subsided, and an ambulance was able to reach our house. Call it luck or divine intervention.......... 

I know what you are going through/went through.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sometimes, when you cry, no one notices your tears. 

Sometimes, when you are in pain, no one notices your hurt. 

Sometimes, when you are worried, no one notices your stress. 

Sometimes, when you are happy, no one notices your smile."

Except here in The Shang where we are all family.


----------



## SINC

That version works pretty well too Marc.


----------



## Carex

bhil said:


> I don't think scary even begins to describe it. I can't ever remember being under as much stress as I was when he had that fever. It was a sickening feeling.


Yes, you feel all but useless. My little one had the flu a couple years ago (she was 4). There was fever and vomitting. She couldn't even keep the water down that we were giving her to keep her hydrated which became the problem. It gives you a horrible feeling in the pit of your stomach that does not go away. We ended up having to take her to the hospital to hydrate her. Imagine your child looking at you as they are preparing the IV and saying in a little sick child voice "It hurts daddy". I almost had a breakdown.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Useless" and "helpless" are two good words to describe how a parent feels when their child is really sick.


----------



## overkill

So close to going home, but the weather still shows rain and more rain. I think a nice quiet night of TV and relaxation may be in store. Some fajitas will be on the menu tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, what you need is a doxie. They are great on such nights as this one.


----------



## winwintoo

overkill said:


> So close to going home, but the weather still shows rain and more rain. I think a nice quiet night of TV and relaxation may be in store. Some fajitas will be on the menu tonight!


The new season of Corner Gas begins tonight. Hint - don't disparage Corner Gas   

Just popped in for a nice cup of green tea.

I sure know about being alone with sick kids - nothing worse. But then they grow up and you realize it was all worth it.

Take care Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Yup ... been through the fevers myself with my daughter. A real feeling of helplessness, especially when they look to you as having all the answers. Her temperature was up around 104°F once and ibuprofen wasn't working at all. I ended up phoning the hospital, and the nurse told me that sometimes we underdose our kids with ibuprofen - I increased the dosage just a bit and that did improve things a lot. But it's scary.

But, on the bright side, when they get older, it makes for interesting conversations. My daughter and I were having a discussion about something 'disgusting' (can't remember exactly what, though) once and I said "Oh, I'm a mum - that doesn't bother me - I've been pooped on, peed on, and puked on." Pause. "All by you, my darling daughter."

(The breast feeding conversations are interesting too ... although that's pretty much strictly a mum thing ... )

Hang in there, guys!


----------



## winwintoo

Urgent bulletin for Sean - quick hide. There's a strange light in the sky and we might be in for an invasion of some kind. I'm putting tinfoil over the windows - it's really frightening.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Relax, Margaret, for that light in the sky is merely the Doxie Emergency Squad making its Regina Run. Those are probably their dog tags reflecting the sun's rays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.

And God watch over the little ones who are sick tonight, wherever they may be.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Relax, Margaret, for that light in the sky is merely the Doxie Emergency Squad making its Regina Run. Those are probably their dog tags reflecting the sun's rays.


That's a relief. I was watching "The Day the Earth Stood Still" and the bright light outside surprised me.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

A doxie is an excellent idea on a night like tonight


----------



## overkill

Glad to finally have made it home from work this evening. Just been doing some updating on my flickr account and getting ready for CSI Miami. Looks like this is the week when most of the shows start airing new episodes for the season.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc, see you at breakfest.


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> I don't think scary even begins to describe it. I can't ever remember being under as much stress as I was when he had that fever. It was a sickening feeling.


What was even scarier was when our oldest had a fever for 5 days straight and our "medical" community did nothing about it except pump him full of Tylenol and send us home. It wasn't until he literally turned gray and was moaning that they took a closer look at him and then they almost sent him home. The "doctor" checked his blood oxygen saturation levels again and then decided to take blood work, and admit him to McMaster Sick Kids where he was in septic shock and severely dehydrated. It took 2 bags of Saline to hydrate a 1 1/2 year old and eventually the antibiotics helped. He was in quarantine because they couldn't figure out what was wrong with him. When he was released they still didn't know what was wrong with him, just the antibiotics worked.

It finally took a specialist (Ear, Nose, Throat)to diagnose him with sinusitis. The sad thing is we were telling the "doctors" that was what was wrong with him. Unfortunately the "doctors" have a tendency to not listen to the parents who know their own child and do things their own way.

It's a shame we cannot sue for malpractice here because I would have slapped a lawsuit on every doctor that diagnosed my son. He almost died that day and I will never forgive the medical community for their negligence and ignorance.

So in comparison, when my son gets a temp now, and breaks easily, it really is a walk in the park.

End Rant.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Urgent bulletin for Sean - quick hide. There's a strange light in the sky and we might be in for an invasion of some kind. I'm putting tinfoil over the windows - it's really frightening.
> 
> Margaret


Don't panic Margaret, the clouds actually cleared off a little tonight. I think that strange light is the moon.


----------



## SINC

An interesting day, all in all. A very busy morning from 8 to 11 when I got back home. Sat down at 11:15 and by noon had knocked off this weeks columns. Some days it just works.

Had lunch and then did the dishes and cleaned the kitchen while Ann caught a couple hours sleep before she left for the salt mines around 2:30.

Went over to the local to have my daily pint and talk to the boys.

Suddenly, I had a sharp pain in my left arm and was very light headed. The feeling passed, but returned about a half hour later, this time much more severe.

Thought it best I headed for home, two blocks away. Went out to the car and got in, but that was as far as I got. Too faint to carry on, so pulled my nitro and gave myself a shot. Waited about 3 minutes and it took hold and I was fine. 

Got home and headed out to the MH to watch a a movie and relax. That got me back on track and came in to take my meds and have a bite to eat. Kinf of tired now, so will try and watch a movie until Ann gets home. Will probably fall asleep on the couch, but that is fine by me.

Live each day to the fullest my friends. You never know when your number will be drawn.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> ...I will never forgive the medical community for their negligence and ignorance...


That's one more thing we have in common Warren. I have very little faith left in the medical community, and I fear the day I ever need a doctor for something serious.


----------



## bhil

You take care out there Don, and get yourself into the doctor first thing tomorrow to get checked over just to be safe.


----------



## bhil

I'm going to knock off for the night and try and get something (not sure what yet) done before bedtime. Good night all!


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> You take care out there Don, and get yourself into the doctor first thing tomorrow to get checked over just to be safe.


Young whippersnappers. Harumph! Always orderin' a guy around.

Rest easy, been there, done that before. It too shall pass.


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. Fevers are indeed scary things. We are fortunate to have not had one around here in quite some time. Max, that's a horrible story. We've had to fight with our doctors to get them to listen, but never over something that serious, thankfully. It's not only the helplessness in those situations, but the infuriating frustration of dealing with closed minds.

We have finally had some good news around here. Not that it's been horribly bad around here, just overwhelming. Our daughter's irritability and general not quite healthiness have been explained by the arrival of two molars. At just past 3, they are right on schedule, so this is good.

And my ongoing computer problems have taken a turn for the better. I will no longer have to work with a POS ancient and underpowered PC laptop! I have been granted the funding to replace the machine (given it is broken), and I convinced them that they wanted to buy a MacBook for me to use, so this is even better. I won't be mine, technically, but that was increasingly looking impossible. And I'm not planning to leave any time soon, so this should be great. Yay!


----------



## MaxPower

Who you kidding there Sean? Don's going to be around for a long time. It will take a lot more than that to bring him down.

Seriously though Don. Please take of yourself. We've kind of gotten attached to you.


----------



## MaxPower

Hew good for you Matt. Any way you can convince my wife that I new a new Mac as well? No? Oh well.

Any way, time for me to turn in as well.


----------



## RevMatt

It helps that it's not our money being spent


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, I have coffee and tea all ready this morning. Also we have some blueberry pancakes just hitting the pan right now and also some nice cinnamon buns that are just about ready. Fruit platter is in the fridge and I will be getting it out right now. I am introducing a nice Mango-Strawberry OJ for anyone wanting a nice glass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone.

Steve, your Mango-Strawberry OJ is great. Even the doxies like it and they don't like many things that we serve here in the Cafe Chez Marc. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Beej

Congratulations RM. We both may be getting Macbooks soon. Then we can swap pictures and worry about when they overheat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is a scary story. Are you better now? What was the cause of this pain?


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, every one. A cool and rainy day here. Guess that means I don't have to mow the lawn today after all. Bummer.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Still hanging around.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that is a scary story. Are you better now? What was the cause of this pain?


I do feel better this morning thanks. After one has a myocardial infarction (heart attack) of which I had three, it is very common to lose part of one's heart. Due to muscle damage from the lack of oxygen that caused the heart attacks, one third of my heart "died" that day, never to recover. That leaves two thirds to carry on the work.

This can result in two types of ongoing problems that one must live with after such an event, known commonly as Angina and Ischaemia. I have Ischaemia or Ischaemic Heart Disease by its formal name, but with a twist. I have "Silent Ischaemia", the medical term for one who suffers from the disease, but cannot feel the pain as it takes place in the "dead" part of the heart due to a lack of oxygenated blood. Thus I can only feel the pain in my arm, not my chest, which is a warning that Ischaemia is active. A shot or two of Nitro, which I take by spraying it on my tongue, usually eliminates the pain. It does so by enlarging every blood vessel in the body, thereby increasing blood flow and more oxygen to the heart. Here is a brief medical description which describes the events of yesterday quite well:

Ischaemic Heart Disease is characterized by reduced blood supply to the heart. The coronary arteries supply blood to the heart muscle and no alternative blood supply exists, so a blockage in the coronary arteries reduces the supply of blood to the heart muscle. Most Ischaemic Heart Disease is caused by atherosclerosis, usually present even when the artery lumens appear normal by angiography. Quite often, the first sign of Ischaemic Heart Disease may be the severe chest pain of myocardial infarction, which may be fatal. However, the warning symptoms occur in a large number of patients in the form of angina pectoris. The main symptom of angina is pain over the central chest that may sometimes radiate down the left arm, to the jaw or to the back. The characteristic feature of the pain is that it is usually aggravated by exercise and relieved by rest. The pain is also relieved by the use of nitrates kept under the tongue. The pain is usually described as a sense of compression or tightness in the middle of the chest, and may last for five to twenty minutes. The pain may be accompanied by sweating.

So there you have it. I should imagine that one day in the future, it will not go away, rather I will. Until that day arrives, I continue to take the meds and enjoy life.


----------



## Moscool

Great stoicism Don. Enjoy this beautiful day (at least that's what we have here).


----------



## medic03

Don, we have a little saying that I think you will attest to
' Better living through chemistry"   :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you have attained a degree in cardiovascular complications. Still, as Treena mentioned, at least your meds keep you going. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Good to see you still with us Don. 

And to everyone - Happy International 'Talk Like A Pirate' Day. Arrrr!

September 19th is "Talk Like A Pirate Day"


----------



## Carex

Well, since Sinc still has 2/3 of his heart left, we cannot say that he is heartless. 

My question is, did you phone your wife while this was going on, or just soldier on?


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Well, since Sinc still has 2/3 of his heart left, we cannot say that he is heartless.
> 
> My question is, did you phone your wife while this was going on, or just soldier on?


Wife was at work, so soldiered on. Had my cell and fire hall and ambulance are 3 minutes away if I needed them.


----------



## Cameo

Well it looks like you have everything covered - but pay attention and no fooling around. Got it? I will borrow Margaret's big stick and come out there 
if I have to. Had me worried. 

Do you report these incidents to your doctor?


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It was a better night last night with the older and younger kids only up once and twice, respectively.


----------



## RevMatt

We were blessed with a rainstorm for most of the night. There is nothing that keeps my daughter asleep better than a rainstorm. Only our standard two wakings last night.


----------



## bhil

Matt and Beej, Congrats on the new MacBooks coming your way. I keep getting the urge to upgrade my PowerBook to a MacBook Pro, but I can't justify it because my PowerBook is still fairly new.


----------



## Beej

bhil said:


> Matt and Beej, Congrats on the new MacBooks coming your way. I keep getting the urge to upgrade my PowerBook to a MacBook Pro, but I can't justify it because my PowerBook is still fairly new.


Thanks. Mine will be coming my way if I send lots of money someone else's way. I like RMs approach better.


----------



## RevMatt

Beej, you're a lobbyist. Don't you have a slush fund somewhere? My prejudices tell me that all lobbyists are corrupt and scheming, so surely you can find some way to expense it? 

Been shopping, and I can't quite fit the fully upgraded MacBook into the budget, but I can at least get 1gig of RAM, and 100gigs of HD. So that is good. Now I need to price a Dell with similar specs for comparison purposes.


----------



## bhil

Beej said:


> Thanks. Mine will be coming my way if I send lots of money someone else's way. I like RMs approach better.


We would all like to have some else buy us our computer, maybe the rest of us are in the wrong line of work?


----------



## MLeh

There is only one taxpayer, and in the same vein, in church circles there is only one donation box, and even though RM's computer is being paid for by someone else, it still comes out of the same pot his salary comes from.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Beej, you're a lobbyist. Don't you have a slush fund somewhere? My prejudices tell me that all lobbyists are corrupt and scheming, so surely you can find some way to expense it?
> 
> Been shopping, and I can't quite fit the fully upgraded MacBook into the budget, but I can at least get 1gig of RAM, and 100gigs of HD. So that is good. Now I need to price a Dell with similar specs for comparison purposes.


I'm new to it, so my paperwork for the government slush fund is still being processed...it takes about 10 times longer than it should, given that it's government. 

Chances were limited that I could convince work to go with a Mac to begin with, but now that my ibook broke well before our computer refresh, I haven't seen a better choice given the starting point of wanting to use a Mac asap. Put in a good word with God for me, and maybe I'll get 'lucky'.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Well it looks like you have everything covered - but pay attention and no fooling around. Got it? I will borrow Margaret's big stick and come out there
> if I have to. Had me worried.
> 
> Do you report these incidents to your doctor?


No, I don't Jeanne. He instructed me how to handle them and I also know if I can't stop the attack on the third attempt using Nitro at five minute intervals, I am to dial 911 without delay on administering the third dose. I have yet to need the second dose. 

I am lucky as it only seems to happen to me every few months. Some people live with it daily.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is reassuring news, Don. Still, it is worrisome. I don't have an older brother other than you. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There is only one taxpayer, and in the same vein, in church circles there is only one donation box, and even though RM's computer is being paid for by someone else, it still comes out of the same pot his salary comes from."

Elaine, you should do as we do. I claim the doxies on my income tax as "dependents". Only Rootie was questioned, because of his strange name. I told the auditor that it was a family name, and he was named after my great uncle, Rootie Kazootie. Revenue Canada accepted this, and we have all these doxies are dependents. Since they are all under 6, we also get the $1200 per child federal grant. You can rest assured that I won't be spending it on "beer and popcorn".

As for my wife, we registered Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies as a church. An inspector came to witness a religious ceremony, and he left chanting a mantra from "The Way of the Doxie". Chalk up another convert, and a tax exempt status for all church-related items, such as food, morgage payments, car payments, clothing, trips, retreats, etc, etc. We hope to franchise The Church of Little Debbie and the Doxies to help pass on these tax and soul saving ways.


----------



## bhil

Once every few months is still more than enough to keep us worried about you Don. But, since you have never needed to go past your first dose of nitro, I will ease the worrying a little, at least until you reached the occasion where you need a second dose.


----------



## SINC

While I appreciate everyone's concern, don't worry so much. I was told I should live at least 15 more years after the attack six years ago. You do the math.  quis ero ero.


----------



## bhil

Marc, I've often thought about opening up a church for all the tax benefits it provides, maybe I should open a prairie branch of The Church of Little Debbie and the Doxies?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, that would be acceptable. You would now have to go by the name Brother Sean, and learn the various mantras for The Way of the Doxie. You must accept that one of the components of miccha-vaca ("Wrong Speech") is "conscious lying"). Thus, when confronted by the auditors of Revenue Canada, you must remember that it is not a lie if you believe it to be true (as is "Is this a real church?"). Paix, brother Sean.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Way of the Doxie has been described as a very pragmatic religion. It does not indulge in metaphysical speculation about first causes; there is no theology, no worship of a deity or deification of the Dachshund. Those who follow The Way of the Doxie take a very straightforward look at our human condition; nothing is based on wishful thinking, at all. Everything that the doxie has taught us was based on our own observation of the way doxies are in life. Thus, we must emulate their kindness, gentleness and love of all people.


----------



## RevMatt

You are all forgetting the hidden cost of churches - committees. Sure, there's no property tax (for now), but the committee work is almost as bad 

Still, this was all a very nice surprise last night. My expectation going into the meeting was that they would authorise about $800 for a super-cheapy machine. My wife and I were then going to offer to top it up to allow for a Mac, with the understanding (written this time, I DO try and learn...) that the machine would become ours after three years. This machine will never be mine, technically, but it clearly a better solution by a long shot


----------



## Dr.G.

This is a noble truth in The Way of the Doxie. I goes something like this: the way, or path, is meant to be traveled upon to end the cause of suffering. The central theme of this way is meditation. Meditation, here, means the practice of mindfulness/awareness. Thus, the doxie mantras are important. We practice being mindful of all the things that we see around us. We become mindful by abandoning our expectations about the way we think things should be and, out of our mindfulness, we begin to develop an awareness about the way things really are. Then, for those who become enlightened in The Way of the Doxie, we start to see things as they could be for each one of us. Thus, you go from what you want things to be, to what things actually are, to what actually could be for each person. However, what I could be is not what you could be. Each of us is an individual, which is why not two doxies ever look alike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, we buy computers from the donations of those who wish to learn how to follow the path of The Way of the Doxie. Thus, these computers are ways to spread the faith. As one enters into a Doxie church, you toss your money up into the air. What God wants, He shall keep. Whatever falls to the ground is for the Doxie church.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Way of the Doxie has the characteristics of what would be expected in a cosmic religion for the future: it transcends a personal God, avoids dogmas and theology; it covers both the natural & spiritual, and it is based on a religious sense aspiring from the experience of all things, natural and spiritual, as a meaningful unity" . This is a quotation attributed to Albert Einstein, a true lover of doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

In The Way of the Doxie, insight, wisdom and enlightenment are personal goals we all strive for each day. From this, inner peace and tranquility will emerge if your mind is pure and calm.


----------



## winwintoo

I thought I'd drop into the Shang for a drop of reality after the morning I've had and find that there's a new church. Will I be accepted as a member, being that I'm a badger (the sworn enemy of the doxie) and all.

Nice bright sunny day out but it sounds cool. I'm busy so won't be going out to see what it's like.

Don, I have my stick handy, but I know you're aware of your situation and will take appropriate action. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, there is a parable in The Way of the Doxie that talks of the day when the badger and wolverine will cease their killing ways and lie down next to a sleeping doxie. Thus, everyone is accepted into the church if they will put aside their killing ways, and seek a path of peace and harmony. Welcome sister Margaret.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> While I appreciate everyone's concern, don't worry so much. I was told I should live at least 15 more years after the attack six years ago. You do the math.  quis ero ero.


Okay then. 

Glad you're okay, you tough old coot.


----------



## winwintoo

Sonal said:


> Okay then.
> 
> Glad you're okay, you tough old coot.


Don isn't really a tough old coot, he just plays one on the internet   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

winwintoo said:


> Don isn't really a tough old coot, he just plays one on the internet


Shhh! He has an image to maintain, you know.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don isn't really a tough old coot, he just plays one on the internet
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I guess Margaret has the upper hand as she is one of three Shangers to actually meet me. But is she right?


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> Don isn't really a tough old coot, he just plays one on the internet


That requires its own thread. beejacon


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, there is a parable in The Way of the Doxie that talks of the day when the badger and wolverine will cease their killing ways and lie down next to a sleeping doxie. Thus, everyone is accepted into the church if they will put aside their killing ways, and seek a path of peace and harmony. Welcome sister Margaret.


Can I just hang out in the non-churchy part of the club house?


----------



## Carex

Beej said:


> That requires its own thread. beejacon


Are we having a debate? I vote for old coot.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I guess Margaret has the upper hand as she is one of three Shangers to actually meet me. But is she right?


Tough old coot?

Tough? I could probably take him.

Old? You're only as old as you feel.

Coot? Define 'coot', without using 'tough' and 'old'.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Can I just hang out in the non-churchy part of the club house?" Scott, this reminds me of a doxie parable.

There was one a doxie breeder who had 100 doxies. One day she lost one little doxie, and set off in search of this one doxie, leaving the other 99 behind. She searches the wilderness until she finds this one lost doxie. When she returns home, she calls out to her friends and neighbors to rejoice with her because she found the doxie that was lost.

Thus, you may hang out in whatever part of the club house you choose as your place of rest, but you shall never be alone or forgotten. This is The Way of the Doxie.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Tough old coot?


Naw, I'm a wuss. 



MLeh said:


> Tough? I could probably take him.


Last I checked I stood a full head taller and about 100 pounds heavier. 



MLeh said:


> Old? You're only as old as you feel.


I still feel with my hands thank you. Some things better than others! 



MLeh said:


> Coot? Define 'coot', without using 'tough' and 'old'.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> "Can I just hang out in the non-churchy part of the club house?" Scott, this reminds me of a doxie parable.
> 
> There was one a doxie breeder who had 100 doxies. One day she lost one little doxie, and set off in search of this one doxie, leaving the other 99 behind. She searches the wilderness until she finds this one lost doxie. When she returns home, she calls out to her friends and neighbors to rejoice with her because she found the doxie that was lost.
> 
> Thus, you may hang out in whatever part of the club house you choose as your place of rest, but you shall never be alone or forgotten. This is The Way of the Doxie.


I like the Way of the Doxie. In a non-worshipful way. More of a philosophy I suppose.


----------



## Carex

"coot - slaty-black slow-flying birds somewhat resembling ducks"

That sounds like him doesn't it???

"An eccentric or crotchety person, especially an eccentric old man."

Now that's better. I'm not sure about "crotchety" though. It always reminds me of crotches.


----------



## Ena

Don, after reading about your attack I'm glad to see that you have such good plans in place when they do happen. Wuss or coot or whatever you are; glad you're here 

Mention of churches and 'church keys' (slang) popped into my head. Not that I had one Probably haven't used that word since high-school in Saskatchewan. Funny how the brain hangs onto words for years or forever.


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> "An eccentric or crotchety person, especially an eccentric old man."
> Now that's better. I'm not sure about "crotchety" though. It always reminds me of crotches.



Hmm. Reminds me of people who chrochet.


----------



## Carex

Ena said:


> Mention of churches and 'church keys' (slang) popped into my head. Not that I had one Probably haven't used that word since high-school in Saskatchewan. Funny how the brain hangs onto words for years or forever.


Ok, fill me in. I didn't go to high school in Saskatchewan nor in the same era apparently. What is a "church key"??


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> Ok, fill me in. I didn't go to high school in Saskatchewan nor in the same era apparently. What is a "church key"??


Bottle opener (beer) probably because some of them resemble big church keys. Just for the record I didn't have one hanging off my belt loop or in my purse either.


----------



## Carex

I guess the string around your neck was more handy than either of those other two places.


----------



## SINC

Real Saskatchewan beer drinkers never used church keys, what with belt buckles being so handy and all. And then the Lord invented seat belts and we didn't need the buckle. 

Time to call it a day. Night all.


----------



## MLeh

I have a key to our church. The keychain it is on is a 'church key' (aka a bottle opener). Thus, when I need to find the key to the church, I look for the church key. One finds the humour in life where one can.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea is ready, please grab a cup and help yourselves. We have a nice skillet buffet bar open right now. Grab a skillet, fill it with the ingredients that you like the best for a very hardy breakfest to start the day off.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for brekkie Steve. I need some brain food to get me going today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Steve, morning Warren. Great breakfast idea. Glad to see that weiners have remained off of the menu, in that doxies are known as "weiner dogs". Merci.


----------



## MaxPower

Here's one for you Marc:

The Israelis and Arabs finally realized that, if they continued fighting, they would someday end up destroying the world. They sat down and decided to settle the whole dispute with a dogfight. The Swiss would provide neutral referees.
The negotiators agreed that each country would take five years to develop the best fighting dog they could. The dog that won the fight would earn its country the right to rule the world. The losing side would have to lay down its arms.

The Arabs found the biggest, meanest Dobermans and Rottweilers in the world. They bred them together and then crossed their offspring with the meanest Siberian wolves. They selected only the biggest, strongest puppy from each litter, killed all the other puppies and fed the lone dog all of the milk. They used steroids and trainers in their quest for the perfect killing Machine. After the five years were up, they had a dog that needed iron prison bars on its cage. Only the trainers could handle this beast.

When the day of the big fight arrived, the Israelis showed up with a strange animal. It was a nine-foot-long Dachshund. Everyone felt sorry for the Israelis. No one else thought this weird animal stood a chance against the growling beast in the Arab camp. The bookies predicted the Arabs would win in less than a minute.

They opened the cages. The Dachshund waddled toward the centre of the ring. The Arab dog leapt from his cage and charged the giant wiener-dog. As he got to within an inch of the Israeli dog, the Dachshund opened its jaws and swallowed the Arab beast in one bite. There was nothing left but a small bit of fur from the killer dog's tail.

The Swiss referees approached the Israelis, shaking their heads in disbelief. "We do not understand. Their top scientists and breeders worked for five years with the meanest, biggest Dobermans and Rottweilers. They developed a killing machine."

"Really?" the Israelis replied smiling. "We had our top plastic surgeons working for five years to make an alligator look like a Dachshund!"


----------



## RevMatt

Hehe. Weiner-gaters and discussions of Don's crotch. This is an odd place...

Good morning, all.


----------



## overkill

Oh that was a good read this morning :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, that would be a grand way to end the conflict in the middle east. I would not want to try and get one of those doxies to bed, however. When one of our doxies protests going to bed rather than continuing to play, we sometimes have to pick him/her up and place them in their crates.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Went to bed late and woke up a couple of hours later wide awake. Watched TV for too long then back to bed and slept in. Up for an hour now and the columns are filed for another week. A lazy day ahead with no much to do, but I'll take it.


----------



## overkill

Send me some laziness Don. About 2 litres worth should be enough for today.


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Send me some laziness Don. About 2 litres worth should be enough for today.


Had to borrow the Doxie Express to get it there, but it is on the way Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the Doxie Express was busy, so I sent it via Lazy Possum Express. It may get there someday.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. A busy day ahead, with a web conference lined up with all of our existing clients, and of course today is the day my laptop has to start acting up. The battery I got in the recent PowerBook battery exchange apparently will now longer hold a charge. My laptop was completely dead when I opened it up this morning, and after an hour plugged in the battery still shows 0% charged.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the Doxie Express was busy, so I sent it via Lazy Possum Express. It may get there someday.


Gee, I was under the impression that the LPE died along with the Li'l Abner comic strip. Thos Possums have to be older than Willie Nelson.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Morning all. A busy day ahead, with a web conference lined up with all of our existing clients, and of course today is the day my laptop has to start acting up. The battery I got in the recent PowerBook battery exchange apparently will now longer hold a charge. My laptop was completely dead when I opened it up this morning, and after an hour plugged in the battery still shows 0% charged.


Sounds like it's time for yet another Apple exchange Sean. My exchanged battery is performing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, no, The LPE is the last vestage of Wells Fargo Express. Wells Fargo is now a financial institution, and they sold their express deliveries to LPE back in 1897. Frederick Jackson Turner, of the American "frontier hypothesis" fame (""The existence of an area of free land, its continuous recession, and the advance of American settlement westward explain American development."), was the first president of LPE.


----------



## Dr.G.

The next president of LPE was William K. Vanderbilt, the grandson of Cornelius "Commodore" Vanderbilt, the shipping and railroad tycoon whose acquisitions created the family fortune. William Kissam Vanderbilt inherited his position as a railroad executive but forged his own reputation as President of the Lazy Possum Express Company. He was also breeder of champion dachshund, a tradition that would long remain a part of the Vanderbilt legacy. It was he who created the Doxie Express Company, when it was proven that possums were too slow to deliver mail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today's Doxie Express was created to provide the fastest mail delivery between St.John's, Newfoundland and Labrador, and Sacramento, California. Riders sign up for these missions in a secret blood oath, in which they swear to the motto "Death before Dishonor". The Doxie Express has never delivered any piece of mail late, and has never lost a doxie or a rider.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Morning all. A busy day ahead, with a web conference lined up with all of our existing clients, and of course today is the day my laptop has to start acting up. The battery I got in the recent PowerBook battery exchange apparently will now longer hold a charge. My laptop was completely dead when I opened it up this morning, and after an hour plugged in the battery still shows 0% charged.


Sean, here's what you need for those video conferences:










Sorry to hear your battery problems. When my new battery came, it was pretty hot, so I didn't send the other one back yet - just in case. I haven't really checked the chargeability, but will do that today.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Here's the link to buy the half suit just in case you want to order one.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Actually, Margaret, I was hoping for the link to order the _guy_.


----------



## Ena

MLeh said:


> Actually, Margaret, I was hoping for the link to order the _guy_.


:clap: 

Took my car into the body shop yesterday afternoon and they may need to have it for a week. All they had to give me for a loaner vehicle was a truck so they had to phone around to find something for me. Guy was telling me I shouldn't have been driving the car with the bits of metal from the tire rim gouged into the tire. Could have gone flat at any time. I was lucky, very lucky that it didn't happen.


----------



## bhil

Well, the web conference ranks pretty much as a disaster. The company provided Windows laptop we were supposed to use to host the WebEx decided that it needed to do updates minutes before the conference started. Each of the updates (done individually of course) was done under an administrator account we couldn't control and required a forced reboot of the machine. After six such reboots (3 before the conference started, and 3 after) we abandonded the machine and tried to use my laptop (which isn't supposed to be on the network being a Mac and all). While it wasn't forced through the updates and rebooting, the browser based WebEx software doesn't appear to be Safari compatible, and kept dropping me out of the conference every time I tried to change slides. I eventually gave in and let one of the clients host the conference, and control the slides online while I did the commentary over the conference bridge and followed along in my PowerPoint. We lost over half an hour due to technical difficulties, and the last part of the presentation which was the most technical and required the most user input, was rushed through with next to no input from the clients. At least some parts of the presentation got some of the clients extremely exicted, and the largest clients got personal on-site visits beforehand (the trips I was just on) so it wasn't a complete loss.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Sean, here's what you need for those video conferences:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your battery problems. When my new battery came, it was pretty hot, so I didn't send the other one back yet - just in case. I haven't really checked the chargeability, but will do that today.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Thanks Margaret, but there was no video aspect to this conference so I didn't even have to wear half a suit.


----------



## winwintoo

*Sometimes no matter how you measure and plan.....*

I've been working with makeshift desk/chair and find it awkward. Then I got my Aeron chair back - I had loaned it to someone - so I thought I'd be in heaven again. Well, the chair is built such that it won't move on the carpet (I used it before on tiles) so I got smart  and bought a desk on wheels - the chair can sit still and the desk will move. 

Got the desk put together, but sadly, the only place the whole set up will work, means that the living-room arrangement blocks the tv from all but the person sitting at the desk. And my armchair ends up by the window and I can't see the screen on my PowerBook.

Needless to say, I'm a bit frustrated. I keep telling myself - only 3 more months and then I can move from here.

Maybe a cup of tea will help.

Margaret


----------



## Carex

MLeh said:


> Actually, Margaret, I was hoping for the link to order the _guy_.


All right ladies, time for a cold shower. Who needs pretty boy when we have Sinc!!


----------



## MLeh

Well, for one thing, he's married.


----------



## Cameo

Well, we have Carex!


----------



## Carex

Hey, I'm damaged goods. Give me some time, give me some time


----------



## Cameo

So we have to wait?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hey, I'm damaged goods. Give me some time, give me some time." Scott, remember one of the precepts of The Way of the Doxie -- 

One truth in The Way of the Doxie is that life includes pain, getting old, disease, and ultimately death. We also endure psychological suffering like loneliness frustration, fear, embarrassment, disappointment and anger. This is an irrefutable fact that cannot be denied. It is realistic rather than pessimistic because pessimism is expecting things to be bad. lnstead, The Way of the Doxie explains how we can be truly happy.


----------



## Ena

Good things come to all those who wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good things come to all those who wait." Ann, you have been studying your The Way of the Doxie. For, as it is written, "Another truth in The Way of the Doxie is that suffering can be overcome and happiness can be attained; that true happiness and contentment are possible. lf we give up useless craving and learn to live each day at a time (not dwelling in the past or the imagined future) then we can become happy and free. We then have more time and energy to help others."


----------



## Carex

Cameo said:


> So we have to wait?


What Ann said.


----------



## Carex

Right now my only source of frustration is my upstairs toilet. Soon to be replaced (the frustration) by the downstairs toilet. They are 20 years old and whomever installed them didn't paint the wall behind it. Think ugly mess.


----------



## Cameo

Ena said:


> Good things come to all those who wait.


Okay. :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, remember the parable of the two doxies with only one food dish. That should help you overcome the toilet frustrations you are now experiencing, and reveal that you shall be a more complete and richer person for this experience. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

Carex said:


> Right now my only source of frustration is my upstairs toilet. Soon to be replaced (the frustration) by the downstairs toilet. They are 20 years old and whomever installed them didn't paint the wall behind it. Think ugly mess.



Nothing, NOTHING could have been worse than the bathroom in our house. Blue and green paisley wallpaper. Purple countertops. Yellow linoleum.

Oh, and the toilet isn't the proper distance from the wall, so when we replaced it we had to buy a very expensive toilet that could fit into the space available. We ended up getting a new one in the main bathroom, but just got new guts for downstairs and the ensuite.

*shudders at the memories*

I _Hateses_ doing renovations.


----------



## Dr.G.

"shudders at the memories". Elaine, as it is written in The Way of the Doxie, "Our memories are visions of the past which help to guide us into the future as they illuminate our understanding of today."


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Well, for one thing, he's married.


And happily so!


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> *shudders at the memories*
> 
> I _Hateses_ doing renovations.


We renovated our entire house over a six month period in 1999.

I am still shaking.

Will buy new before ever going through that again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must call it a night once again. Friday is the new moon and thus, Saturday is the first day of Rosh Hashannah, the Jewish New Year. Shalom, my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Must call it a night once again. Friday is the new moon and thus, Saturday is the first day of Rosh Hashannah, the Jewish New Year. Shalom, my friends.


Night Marc.

I guess that makes Friday night in The Shang New Year's Eve once again!

Got to remember to pick up a bottle of bubbly for the occasion.


----------



## SINC

Well time to hit the hay. Night all.


----------



## Carex

ttfn


----------



## Carex

MLeh said:


> Nothing, NOTHING could have been worse than the bathroom in our house. Blue and green paisley wallpaper. Purple countertops. Yellow linoleum.
> 
> Oh, and the toilet isn't the proper distance from the wall, so when we replaced it we had to buy a very expensive toilet that could fit into the space available. We ended up getting a new one in the main bathroom, but just got new guts for downstairs and the ensuite..


Well you got me there with the description. Yikes. All I can say is you bought it in the first place. 

The toilets are too close. The walls behind NEVER painted. Bad combination. I am hooking one up temporarily (me and the little one don't want to pee in teh back yard anymore) and will cut a chunk of wall out and replace. Then buy new toilets (what the hell, i'm made of money), perhaps backless ones that don't touch the wall. 

Still, it's all fun!!!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Well time to hit the hay. Night all.


Hay? If you knew how I was suffering right now, you wouldn't use that word   

Can't breathe when I lay down. Had to get up and take an allergy pill - hate to do that 'cuz tomorrow will not be a good day until it's out of my system.

Oh woo is me.

Margaret


----------



## Carex

Allergies? In September? Harvest??

I guess "Hey, shouldn't you be in bed already?" might get me a poke in the eye with a sharp stick??


----------



## Carex

Vonce again I have scared zem all avay. (Cue evil laughter). Now where did I put that fart cushion??

OK, i'll get the coffee fixings ready for Dr. G.


----------



## Moscool

Well Shannah Tova to all Shangers from this side of the pond. Here is a fun card I received: http://www.jerusalemonline.com. Takes a while to load but made me smile...

To unbelievably good news for all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Shannah Tova to you as well, Francois. May this be a good year, one of peace and serenity, for us all.


----------



## Beej

Good morning all. Time for coffee and a long day. Did someone mention fart cushions?


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej and Matt.


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> Allergies? In September? Harvest??
> 
> I guess "Hey, shouldn't you be in bed already?" might get me a poke in the eye with a sharp stick??


You're lucky I went back to bed before seeing your message. Hay/hey are not my favourite words right now!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Been up for over an hour and have the morning paper read. Raining all day will keep me inside, so will work on next week's columns to get ahead after filing this weeks work yesterday. I will now try to have two in the can from now until the new year so that over the Christmas New Year period, I can rest and enjoy the season.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> We renovated our entire house over a six month period in 1999.
> 
> I am still shaking.
> 
> Will buy new before ever going through that again.


Funny, I said the same thing and did buy new, and yet, here I still am renovating away...


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Today has to go better than yesterday.


----------



## RevMatt

bhil said:


> Morning all. Today has to go better than yesterday.


The Doxie mantra is a bit more cheerful than that one.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Got a chance to sleep in this morning and feel I have a lot more energy today than in previous days.


----------



## Carex

Today will be better than yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, try this as your mantra for today -- "The Way of the Doxie leads one down many paths, all of which lead to peace and tranquility."


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I finished my Christmas shopping today. It certainly does not feel like Christmas, with temps of 22C and a humidex reading of 29C. This is hotter than most days in July!!!!!!!


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I finished my Christmas shopping today. It certainly does not feel like Christmas, with temps of 22C and a humidex reading of 29C. This is hotter than most days in July!!!!!!!


Christmas? is it the end of December already? Where did the year go   

First day of work in my new "office"... HiHo, HiHo, it's off to work I go......

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

My holiday laziness continues. Do a bit of activity between coffee breaks.


----------



## bhil

The new mantra must have started working without me, since today is already a better day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, as it is written in "The Way of the Doxie", "Tranquility and serenity spread outward to all as it is found inwardly by each one of us."


----------



## overkill

Beautiful day today and the property management is holding a BBQ for everyone. Going to have to go and grab a burger!


----------



## Cameo

Hello everyone.

Today is a better day. I didn't get quite as upset but I let the owner of my 
company piss me off again yesterday......... He was here in the office today sweet as pie cause I proved him wrong yesterday. New manager starts on Monday so
that will take a load off of me. Yesterday I ALMOST told him where to take his job.
Again.

Haven't seen my raise yet either. beejacon 

But, today was better - he was even polite to me 

Margaret - allergies are miserable, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, this is good news. You have mastered some of the tranquility of "The Way of the Doxie". Kudos.


----------



## SINC

Attagirl Jeanne, stand firm.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Today is a better day. I didn't get quite as upset but I let the owner of my
> company piss me off again yesterday......... He was here in the office today sweet as pie cause I proved him wrong yesterday. New manager starts on Monday so
> that will take a load off of me. Yesterday I ALMOST told him where to take his job.
> Again.
> 
> Haven't seen my raise yet either. beejacon
> 
> But, today was better - he was even polite to me
> 
> Margaret - allergies are miserable, hope you feel better soon.


Miserable bosses likely are scared to death that you'll see through their inadequacies and their behaviour is a kind of kill or be killed response to the fear.

Sorry to hear that you haven't yet gotten a raise - he doesn't know what he's doing.

Yes, allergies are miserable, but almost worse is taking allergy meds - they do the job, but the side effects are pretty grim.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Side effects ... yes, I can relate ...

Antihistamines make me stupid. 'Non-drowsy' antihistamines just make me stupid and twitchy .


----------



## Dr.G.

Can someone out there in The Shang help me out. I was walking back from the dentist through Churchill Park. There were some men cutting the grass in the Park today, and as I passed them, they were taking a break. Now, they were drinking water, nothing stronger. As well, I apologize in advance if this is not a kind thing to say out loud. 

However, as I walked past them they toasted each other (with the water), and all I heard of the toast was something about "Bowlegged women". I think I have heard this toast before, but cannot recall it correctly. Anyone else out there know of this toast?

"Here's to ..................."


----------



## MLeh

The only one I know is "Here's to swimmin' with bowlegged women".


----------



## SINC

I knew it a bit differently as a kid. It was based on one of my favourite cartoon characters, Popeye:

I'm Popeye the sailor man,
I live in a garbage can.
I likes to go swimmin'
With bowlegged women,
I'm Popeye the sailor man.

It was a take off from his theme song in his cartoons.


----------



## Moscool

Here's some more...

One French expression about BLW: "elle a fait l'exode sur un camion-citerne" (the travelled throughout the French exodus - to flee Germans a good part of the population woke over 1000km with all their possessions on improvised vehicles) riding on top of a tanker truck...


----------



## Carex

"It's fun to go swimmin' with bowlegged women, and swim between their legs" 

That's how I remember it. 

And I don't want to be around when Cameo is got her ire raised. 95 lbs of fury!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I think that's it. Merci.


----------



## RevMatt

Evening, all. Just passing by, hoping someone will buy my old Mac. Haven't had any luck with the smaller things on the classifieds, but maybe someone will take pity on me this time


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> Evening, all. Just passing by, hoping someone will buy my old Mac. Haven't had any luck with the smaller things on the classifieds, but maybe someone will take pity on me this time


Do you mean the iBook? How much? PM me.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

What type of Mac is it Matt? (never could bother with the classifieds here. To me classifieds are in newspapers, but that's another old codger thing).


----------



## RevMatt

PM sent, Margaret, but since SINC is also asking, I'll reply here. G4 800mhz tower.

The original theory had been to sell both my machines, find some extra cash somewhere, and put it all together into a new machine that I would own. Since the church is buying the MacBook, and they will own it, I want to keep something for myself. Since I'm not sitting at my desk at home working any more, and the iBook has a DVD drive for when our player craps out or we are on the road, it is more useful.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Side effects ... yes, I can relate ...
> 
> Antihistamines make me stupid. 'Non-drowsy' antihistamines just make me stupid and twitchy .


"stupid and twitchy" - I'm glad it's not just me that reacts that way. Twitchy exactly describes the sensation. I was going to say shakey, but twitchy is a much better word.

The effect finally wore off and I managed to do most of a days work and took the grandkids shopping for their Dad's birthday and then we met him for supper - it's hard to believe my "baby" will be 38 years old tomorrow. Where have the years gone.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> PM sent, Margaret, but since SINC is also asking, I'll reply here. G4 800mhz tower.
> 
> The original theory had been to sell both my machines, find some extra cash somewhere, and put it all together into a new machine that I would own. Since the church is buying the MacBook, and they will own it, I want to keep something for myself. Since I'm not sitting at my desk at home working any more, and the iBook has a DVD drive for when our player craps out or we are on the road, it is more useful.


The theory is sound, but I don't have a use for a tower. Thought it was a laptop which I would have thought about giving to my DIL as a gift.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: 

 

:yawn: 

Night all . . .

beejacon


----------



## Carex

winwintoo said:


> The effect finally wore off and I managed to do most of a days work and took the grandkids shopping for their Dad's birthday and then we met him for supper - it's hard to believe my "baby" will be 38 years old tomorrow. Where have the years gone.
> 
> Margaret


I'm sure my mom was asking the same questions about 2 weeks ago when I turned 40.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea is ready along with waffles and pancakes. Fresh fruit is also available. Dig in to kick off your Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the fruit, Steve. Must not use the word "dig" around the doxies. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for breakfast Steve. The coffee is especially needed.

I'm very tired today for some reason.


----------



## Moscool

Overkill, are you an insomniac or did you borrow Dr G's watch?


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a cloudy and wet Alberta. Time to get up and at 'em.


----------



## winwintoo

Moscool said:


> Overkill, are you an insomniac or did you borrow Dr G's watch?


Shhhhh........we just got Dr G back on what passes for normal time   

Morning all. My coffee maker seems to be broken so will someone please remind me to buy a new one?

And I'm really glad Steve is an insomniac so I can grab a coffee here this morning.

Carex, your Mom will be thinking the same as I am - that our wee babies grew into men we can be proud of :clap: :clap: 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Coffee good. Gotta get out the door quickly this morning so I can meet with a school principle before the students get there. Fortunately this rural school doesn't start until 9:15


----------



## overkill

Moscool said:


> Overkill, are you an insomniac or did you borrow Dr G's watch?


Well I figure since I am up at 5am and in to work by 6, I am usually the first one in The Shang so why not get some nice breakfest ready for everyone. On weekends I am usually not the first one up and Chez Marc is operated under other management


----------



## Dr.G.

Did someone mention my watch? Francois sent me a new Swiss-made Rolex, so I sold my old watch on Ebay. Got $186,286.81 US for it from a collector who has one of Ben Franklin's original creations.


----------



## medic03

winwintoo said:


> Shhhhh........we just got Dr G back on what passes for normal time
> 
> Exactly
> 
> Morning all. My coffee maker seems to be broken so will someone please remind me to buy a new one?
> 
> Margaret: My coffeemaker broke a while back (well I am assuming it broke from all the smoke that came out of it for two days - yes I put it outside and it still smoked for two days). Never could make a decent cup of coffee from it (it was a drip). Bought myself a perculator, the old style my mother had when I was little, I can now make coffee that even other people will drink. I brew a large pot and put it in a thermos to bring to work it is so good .


----------



## medic03

thanks Steve for the great beakfast! Enjoyed the fruit this am.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I remember those sorts of coffee makers. I would watch in fascination when I was a boy how it "perked".


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, perked coffee. I have an aluminum camp style coffee pot in the MH and it makes great coffee. But nothing beats the taste of "Cowboy Coffee". I try to make a pot each night when we are camping.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I thought you might find this story interesting:

"Alberta government approves NEWFIE licence plate

Last Updated: Thursday, September 14, 2006 | 4:28 PM MT - CBC News

An Alberta vehicle can sport a licence plate that reads NEWFIE.

For more than two decades, the slang term for Newfoundlander has been on the list of words restricted from licence plates in Alberta.

But after an appeal from a Calgary man, the government changed its minds.

Government spokesman Eoin Kenny said the director of motor vehicles recently decided the perception of the term Newfie has changed over the years.

The word is now considered a term of endearment, he said Thursday.

"We based our decision on input from folks," Kenny said. "People spoke and we listened and we decided to act."

The Calgary man who was turned down for the NEWFIE plate opted for a plate that read GO2NFLD. 

Kenney said the man will be offered the choice of keeping that plate or going with his original choice."

____________________________

To be honest, I always had considered the term to be one of endearment.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Ah yes, perked coffee. I have an aluminum camp style coffee pot in the MH and it makes great coffee. But nothing beats the taste of "Cowboy Coffee". I try to make a pot each night when we are camping.


Mom called it "Swedish coffee" (I don't know why since we're Hungarian  ) but it was the same as "cowboy coffee" - the trick (apparently) is to never wash the pot   

I think I'll stick with drip.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Mom called it "Swedish coffee" (I don't know why since we're Hungarian  ) but it was the same as "cowboy coffee" - the trick (apparently) is to never wash the pot
> 
> I think I'll stick with drip.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I don't think it is the same as "Cowboy Coffee", Margaret.

Cowboy Coffee is made by fixing a wire loop to a large coffee can, filling the can with water, hanging it from a stick over an open fire, and tossing in a handful of coffee grinds when it starts to boil.

After boiling it for 10 minutes or so, take it off the fire and let the grounds settle to the bottom of the can before pouring carefully into cups so very few grounds get in the cup.

Then toss a shot of whiskey in and enjoy.


----------



## medic03

what is "cowboy coffee"? I can only guess that it is made over the fire and then the coffee grounds are strained (almost like french press)???


----------



## medic03

sorry Don we must have been typing at the same time


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> sorry Don we must have been typing at the same time


Great minds think alike Treena.


----------



## medic03

my sentiments exactly! :clap:


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> I don't think it is the same as "Cowboy Coffee", Margaret.
> 
> Cowboy Coffee is made by fixing a wire loop to a large coffee can, filling the can with water, hanging it from a stick over an open fire, and tossing in a handful of coffee grinds when it starts to boil.
> 
> After boiling it for 10 minutes or so, take it off the fire and let the grounds settle to the bottom of the can before pouring carefully into cups so very few grounds get in the cup.
> 
> Then toss a shot of whiskey in and enjoy.


Did I mention we were very poor and couldn't afford a percolator?

Swedish coffee what made the same way except it was boiled on the wood stove rather than an open fire. And while the coffee was boiling, Mom was making toast on a wire rack on an open hole in that same wood stove. 

Those were the days. Fresh home made bread, thick sliced, toasted over open coals - nothing to compare. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Looks like a nice day for a run by the lake.


----------



## Cameo

Carex said:


> "It's fun to go swimmin' with bowlegged women, and swim between their legs"
> 
> That's how I remember it.
> 
> And I don't want to be around when Cameo is got her ire raised. 95 lbs of fury!!


 
Well - have to make people take me seriously. beejacon 


Where is Beej?


----------



## Carex

Are we beej-less? A nice sunrise here on the coast today. An insane day ahead. 

All this talk about coffee. Me want some. Mmmmm thanks.

I wonder if you can even buy a perculator anymore for coffee. I remember the old perc in my folks kitchen. That sucker made good coffee even though I didn't drink it at the time. 

I had a friend make Turkish coffee one time. 1:00 in the morning. Didn't get any sleep that night and you had to stay close to the "facilities" if you know what i mean. It was damn good though.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. TGIF


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Happy 'last day of Summer'.


----------



## SINC

Scott, you can buy coffee perks in many places, I got mine at CTC.


----------



## RevMatt

I like a bodum for coffee at home, also known as a french press, I believe. But a perc here at the church 

Beej must be working hard. Or sleeping in. One or the other


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> Scott, you can buy coffee perks in many places, I got mine at CTC.


Frankly, I've never really looked. But they make a good strong cup do they not? I'm gonna have to go shopping I see. Or maybe someone will buy me one for Christmas *HINT HINT*


----------



## Cameo

I guess it is time to start thinking about Christmas lists. 

One of the exciting things about moving into this new house is the fact
that I can now have a real Xmas tree if I wish. Couldn't where I am 
presently as electric heat and lots of baseboard heaters in all the wrong
places.


----------



## Ena

Talk of percolators had me digging around in a storage cupboard to see if I still had mine that was a wedding present a good few moons ago. Still have it after I don't know how many moves. Electric with brewing strength choices. Used about five times. Too bad you don't live closer Carex or it could have been an early Christmas present


----------



## SINC

That's the kind we had when we first got married Ann. Wore it out and two more like it before we went to the drip kind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when I came to NL, the term "Newfie" was used by Newfoundlanders and Labradorians much the way the "N" word is used by African-Americans. As I traveled outside the province to conferences, I got the sense that when some Canadians used the term "Newfie", it was not meant to be an enduring term. It was also how it was said. If you were Jewish you might understand because you could say "He's a Jew" in two different ways, meaning two totally different things.

I personally have never used the term. My students who are from NL use it, but I don't. This is why I have reacted a few times here in ehMacLand when the term was used in a negative manner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful last day of summer here. I am out on my back deck with 17C and a beautiful blue sky with fluffy white clouds slowly drifting on by in the sky.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, when I came to NL, the term "Newfie" was used by Newfoundlanders and Labradorians much the way the "N" word is used by African-Americans. As I traveled outside the province to conferences, I got the sense that when some Canadians used the term "Newfie", it was not meant to be an enduring term. It was also how it was said. If you were Jewish you might understand because you could say "He's a Jew" in two different ways, meaning two totally different things.
> 
> I personally have never used the term. My students who are from NL use it, but I don't. This is why I have reacted a few times here in ehMacLand when the term was used in a negative manner.


I can understand that Marc, but I learned the word "Newfie" in Fort McMurray from the Newfies themselves. Heck they even had a club with a pub and hall called The Newfie Club of which I was a member back in the eighties.
I loved all the Newfies that worked for me and called themselves so. I have always taken it as a term of endearment.

On the other hand, I have yet to ever refer to my friends who happen to be Jewish as "he's a Jew". I much prefer a simple statement that "Irwin is Jewish" if I felt the need for someone who did not know Irwin to be aware of the fact. It's all in the presentation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, very true. The way a word is spoken conveys a variety of meanings.


----------



## RevMatt

The story of the licence plate got a bit of play at the time. The guy who wanted it is from the rock, and he lobbied quite passionately to be allowed to use it to show his allegiance. It was also pointed out that Newfy and Newf were already in use


----------



## Bolor

It appears as though "big Brother" is watching. There was a notice at the top of the screen that I hadn't posted in a while, so why don't I. Been busy and still haven't caught up on all I missed before we went on vacation. I have been "lurking" though and trying to catch up.
All is well on the northern front. Getting frost most mornings now and the leaves are falling off the Manitoba maples and crab apple trees. So getting out while it's still nice to try to stay ahead of mother nature.
I hope all is well with everyone. I don't envy you young parents with sick children. I'm long past that. At this stage, it's hard to remember all the trials and tribulations but I do recall a few night in the lazy-boy with a little on sleeping on my chest all night just so they could breathe.
It's a little early to start with the Bolor Special, but maybe in another month or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Bob. You are just in time to celebrate the return of Autumn in about two hours. As well, today is the Jewish New Year, Rosh Hashanah. ... Jewish Year 5767 at sunset September 22, 2006. The common greeting at this time is L'shanah tovah ("for a good year").


----------



## Ena

Great to see you Bob.

My car will have to be in the body shop over the weekend. The frustrating thing is I have to take the loaner car back to the car rental agency and get a loaner from the body shop. Body shop didn't have any when I took car in on Tue. afternoon and they don't want to be paying for a rental car if they can avoid it. Phoned a bit ago and they don't have a car for me so I have to phone again in a couple of hours. One of those 'life on hold' days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thus summer ends and the Jewish New Year begins. May this be a year of health and peace for us all. Shalom.


----------



## SINC

Hi Bob, welcome back. If you see a couple of seeds kickin' around for one of those red maples, please grab a few. I will send you a SASE to get some and plant them in my back yard. Be nice to see if they would thrive here and turn that lovely red that our maples won't.


----------



## medic03

Don, I just heard a report on the Weather network (yes I like watching this channel sometimes for hours) that said that the colour of the maples has to do with weather and certain chemicals that are produced as a result. I think it was really warm days and then cold but not freezing nights produce the red colour. It would be interesting if they would do that out west. 

Bob, I am from the north as well (Kirkland Lake). Still have relatives in KL and Timmins. Don't get up to visit much anymore but still have northern blood in me. That will never change.


----------



## MaxPower

Bolor said:


> I hope all is well with everyone. I don't envy you young parents with sick children. I'm long past that. At this stage, it's hard to remember all the trials and tribulations but I do recall a few night in the lazy-boy with a little on sleeping on my chest all night just so they could breathe.


Wow Bob, that sounds exactly the way my week has been. Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## MaxPower

Here's a little known fact Normie.

The leaves on trees don't change colour. In fact they loose colour. The chlorophyl travels to the roots with the sap when the weather starts to turn cold therefore the end result is the Autumn shades that we all know and love.

Mind filling er up there Woodie?


----------



## SINC

Ok, give Warren.

Who's Normie?

And Woodie too?


----------



## SINC

Time to pull the pin. Been a long day and I am pooped. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, going to bed before me????????? He must be on NL time. Still, it is getting late and the New Year celebrations go on until sunset tomorrow. So, Happy New Year one and all. Shalom, my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and Happy New Year Marc.

I hope to be able to take the MH out for a BBQ this evening, but will wait until the sun is up to see if that is possible.

It is just above freezing this morning so I put on a big pot of porridge and set out toast and brown sugar. For those who find oatmeal too much there is a platter of fresh fruit along with some yogurt and cottage cheese.

Blueberry pancakes are in the warming oven and some top quality maple syrup is on the counter.

Later . . .


----------



## MaxPower

You are up early this morning Don. Thanks for breakfast. Oatmeal sounds good.

What time is it there exactly?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

interesting, i've only very recently re-discovered oatmeal for breakfast
the instant quaker regular (no sugar) is convenient and i have found is a great way to start the day !!

uh oh, does this mean we agree again SINC?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the well wishes on the start of this Jewish New Year. My wife usually makes me an apple cake from a traditional Jewish recipe.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny day, albeit a bit nippy at 9AM with 10C and a light breeze. Still, blue sky is great to see on such a morning.


----------



## MaxPower

MACSPECTRUM said:


> interesting, i've only very recently re-discovered oatmeal for breakfast
> the instant quaker regular (no sugar) is convenient and i have found is a great way to start the day !!
> 
> uh oh, does this mean we agree again SINC?


Quaker have these new Premium instant Oatmeal. They have strawberries and cream (I think) and Maple Syrup and Walnuts. Over all not bad. I'm not a big walnut fan but it adds a little crunch to the Oatmeal. What's weird though is that you can only nuke it. Boiling water doesn't work.


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> Quaker have these new Premium instant Oatmeal. They have strawberries and cream (I think) and Maple Syrup and Walnuts. Over all not bad. I'm not a big walnut fan but it adds a little crunch to the Oatmeal. What's weird though is that you can only nuke it. Boiling water doesn't work.


Happy New Year Marc.

I hope I got this right:

Leshanah tovah tikatieiv vereichateim.

If not. Blame the internet. (For all I know I could be telling you that your feet smell)


----------



## Dr.G.

Leshanah tovah tikateiv vereichateim to you as well, Warren. "May you be inscribed and sealed for a good year." May this be so for all of us here in The Shang. Shalom.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Ok, give Warren.
> 
> Who's Normie?
> 
> And Woodie too?


Don, didn't you watch "Cheers"?

Normie was the rotund fellow that occupied the corner stool at the bar, the speaker in Warren's example was the know-it-all postal worker (I forget his name) and Woodie was the bartender whose elevator didn't go all the way to the top.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. 

Last night I watched "Hud" with Paul Newman (didn't his jeans used to be tighter?  ) and now I'm confused. I thought that somewhere in that movie he went to work as a lumberjack but now I realize that was a different movie, but I can't think of the name of it.

Does anyone know? 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, didn't you watch "Cheers"?
> 
> Normie was the rotund fellow that occupied the corner stool at the bar, the speaker in Warren's example was the know-it-all postal worker (I forget his name) and Woodie was the bartender whose elevator didn't go all the way to the top.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Ah yea, Cheers. Now it makes sense and the postal guy was Cliff.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Margaret & Don: The 'know it all' on Cheers was Cliff Claven.

Are you perhaps thinking of Sometimes a Great Notion, Margaret?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> You are up early this morning Don. Thanks for breakfast. Oatmeal sounds good.
> 
> What time is it there exactly?


4:37 a.m. MDT was the time of that post Warren.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Margaret & Don: The 'know it all' on Cheers was Cliff Claven.
> 
> Are you perhaps thinking of Sometimes a Great Notion, Margaret?


I guess we have to call IDing Cliff a tie Elaine, given we posted at identical times.


----------



## SINC

MACSPECTRUM said:


> interesting, i've only very recently re-discovered oatmeal for breakfast
> the instant quaker regular (no sugar) is convenient and i have found is a great way to start the day !!
> 
> uh oh, does this mean we agree again SINC?


Good morning Michael. I guess it does. Long time no see in The Shang, BTW.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

went out and bought 4 boxes (12 servings each) of Quaker instant oatmeal on sale

really nice in the tummy on colder mornings...
mmmmmm


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I guess we have to call IDing Cliff a tie Elaine, given we posted at identical times.


Oh, doesn't matter to me, Don. You can take the win.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Seems like our parking lot is getting paved this morning and the decided to start around 8am, so sleeping in was not an option for me


----------



## MLeh

MacSpectrum: If you're eating the oatmeal at home, you can just buy a package of quick oats. Much less expensive than the prepackaged ones. (Unless you're into the flavours, which you previous post indicated you weren't.) Takes about a minute longer, but I prefer the taste & texture to what you get with instant.

1/3 cup of oatmeal (quick oats)
2/3 cup of water
Microwave on high for 40-50 seconds (until it bubbles - depends on your microwave power), then 1-2 minutes on medium low. Stir, add whatever you like on top, eat.

It's what I have for breakfast most mornings in the winter (that and Sunnyboy, which takes a bit more patience). I use the prepackaged things when I'm travelling, but not at home.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Margaret & Don: The 'know it all' on Cheers was Cliff Claven.
> 
> Are you perhaps thinking of Sometimes a Great Notion, Margaret?


YES!! I think that's it!

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Irish oatmeal is big here in NL. It is much thicker than regular oatmeal, and is really a meal in itself. We add fresh blueberries and some real maple syrup to help give it a sweet taste.


----------



## winwintoo

Oatmeal reminds me of the hospital. In my 30s, I had about a dozen surgeries and the only good thing about the experience was the oatmeal they served for breakfast. For some reason a kitchen that couldn't make a decent ham sandwich or cup of jello could make the most wonderful oatmeal :clap: 

Cold and miserable here this morning, but as usual, I'm working so it doesn't matter to me.

Horrible news in the paper this morning, a young man was shot (he survived and is in hospital) in the park 1/2 block from my place.

The other day as I was trying to get my car out of the garage, the back alley was congested with police cars and hoards of police dressed in combat gear. I just got out of their way, but I wonder what they were doing there. I suppose they could have been doing a security exercise in preparation for the up-coming appearance of the Stones who will be staying at the hotel which backs onto the entrance to the garage.

In other news, a film crew was just a block over all day yesterday shooting a movie in an old but elegant apartment building.

Now that my "office" is near a window, I can see what's going on in the world  

I now return you to your regular programming.

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> Oh, doesn't matter to me, Don. You can take the win.


Are you feeling OK? 

Hi. Saturdays are turning out to be not nearly as relaxing as I had hoped. Would say more, but don't have the time to 

Have a good one, everyone.


----------



## Ena

Three years ago my front yard was the rest area for the extras on a TV movie (House of Ruth) location shoot. Funny sight to see tables and chairs under two canvas gazebos and a couple of dozen people camped out waiting for their scene. 
Watched some of the scenes being shot but it gets boring after a while as they were done over and over. 
Interesting part was talking to some of the extras. Two women in their seventies act as extras quite often for something to do. Usually the food is pretty good too. 
Easiest $50 I made for the use of my front yard for a day.


----------



## MLeh

My daughter was an extra (unpaid) in the Beachcomber's Christmas, and she commented on the food too. And also the boredom. But she did win a DVD player. They gave prizes away everyday for the unpaid extras. She says she'd do it again.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Are you feeling OK?


Hush, you - I'm only argumentative when the other person is WRONG.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> If you see a couple of seeds kickin' around for one of those red maples, please grab a few.


Sorry Don but these are not the nice red ones that grow in southern Ontario. These are Manitoba Maples that grow like weeds and send roots out all over to places you don't want them.
Many developers will not allow them in their developments for that reason. You do want one of these ... trust me.


----------



## MaxPower

Here is today's useless trivia:

Instant oats are the exact same as regular oats. They are just sliced thinner so they cook faster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, what about rolled oats?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is today's useless trivia, part 2:

What main ingredient in most commercial dog foods is good for humans but bad for dogs?


----------



## RevMatt

Good evening, all. Chauffering duties done, funeral complete, church supper stuffed. Another day, come and gone. Tomorrow morning is an anniversary service, though, so I only have one, and it is at the decadent hour of 11. w00t!

I hope your celebrations went well, Marc.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, rolled oats are synonymous with regular oats.

In addition to being slightly thinner, instant oats may also have been slightly pre-cooked.

http://www.foodsubs.com/GrainOats.html


----------



## SINC

Night all. I am going to watch a movie and we all know what that means. Yep, I will so. Fall asleep during the movie that is.


----------



## MaxPower

I just watched the Matador.

A very dry, dark comedy. Very funny.


----------



## MaxPower

Up and at em everyone.

The early bird gets the worm.

Ah, who am I kidding. I'm just jealous that you get to sleep in and I don't. Coffee, tea and homemade banana muffins are served. Here's the secret to the muffins: NO eggs and Extra Virgin Olive Oil. This recipe was discovered by accident since the only oil I had was Extra Virgin Olive Oil, and no egg. Had to make due. My wife says that they are the best muffins.

And for those so inclined, bacon (your choice of side and back), sausage, eggs, toast, hash browns and McGriddles are being served as well. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## MaxPower

Hello? Hello?

Well it looks like it's just me and the doxies here. At least they are enjoying breakfast.

No worries though, everything is made to order.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren. Great muffins and I needed the coffee this morning, thanks. The rest of the sleepy heads will be along shortly.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Don.

How are you doing this fine Sunday morning? All well? What do you have planned today?

It's been a long time since we actually chatted.


----------



## SINC

I am up early to watch the Ryder Cup from Ireland on HDTV. TSN carries it until noon then NBC picks it up. Since I can't golf any due to a bad back, I like to watch. The boys were over yesterday and helped me out with a few chores around the yard and brought over a case of beer to be chilled for the golf today. We will watch this afternoon in the MH with the windows all open. 

I will do some prep work for our camping trip which begins Wednesday and ends Friday with two buddies. Kind of a last of the season trip.


----------



## MaxPower

Sounds like a good relaxing day.

I haven't golfed since I was 18 (35 now) but hopefully when I am able to sneak out for a day, I might take up the game again since I am surrounded by golf courses.

Today my Dad and his wife are coming by for a visit and to make some "Klups" (MACSPECTRUM will know what these are). Basically they are Ukrainian meatballs with beef, pork, potato and onions. Best meatballs in the world.


----------



## SINC

Sounds good Warren. Got a recipe for them?


----------



## MaxPower

I'll let you know after today since my Dad has the recipe.


----------



## SINC

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I was up at 4AM to take my wife to the airport for her 5:20AM flight to San Francisco. It is only a 10 minute drive to the airport, so we left at about 415AM. At 5AM I get a call that her flight was cancelled due to "mechanical problems". I went back to pick her up and then we went out for breakfast at a small cafe that is open 24 hours a day. We watched the sunrise and then came home to "celebrate" her return. After our "celebration", we quickly got dressed and I just took her back to the airport. Luckily, she was bumped up to first class from here to TO, and from TO to SF. Air Canada comes through in the end.

So, now it is just my son and yours truly with the four doxies. When I fly out to SF on Friday, it will just be Stephen and the doxies. Then, when Deborah and I return from SF on Monday, we await the arrival of Fannie (named after Fannie Bryce, of "Funny Girl" fame) on Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife got bumped from her scheduled flight in TO, and was put on a later flight. Luckily, Air Canada did not change back her Executive Class bump-up back to Coach. Deborah just emailed me from the Exec Class Lounge in TO, where she is having a bowl of soup with Joan Collins, talking about Dynasty. I never saw the show, so I hope Deborah is having a good time. Just wait till she starts to tell Joan about Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies -- I see the makings of another hit series.


----------



## Ena

Had an unexpected visitor drop in this morning 
Heard a scraping noise coming from the upper part of wood stove chimney early this morning. Would get close to chimney and it would stop. Thought maybe it was a squirrel on the roof. Went out for groceries and when I got back I heard a less loud scraping noise. Went over to the stove and I could see a bird inside. I got the cat and dog out, shut all the interior doors and opened the nearest windows and front door. I then opened the door to stove slowly. He just stared at me so I got a dust shovel and slowly put it in stove and he flew out. Flapped against a window and then flew out. Phew! Sure glad he was able to fly out or I don't know what I would have done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, that was an interesting experience. It is a "mitzvah" (i.e., "a good deed" in Yiddish) for the day.


----------



## Cameo

Squirrels stuck in chimneys are a hoot too. We made a net out of a coat hanger and a pillow case, held it over the squirrel who was hiding on the ledge in the fireplace where the ashes fell to the basement. Proceeded to poke the squirrel gently to scare it into the net. Succeeded in making it very angry. It ended up getting out under the net (which I was half way into the fireplace holding this net down listening to the squirrel hiss at me and running out underneath me into the room.
We opened all the doors and it finally ran out. Nother time had a squirrel by the tail trying to pull and cut a fish net off of it cause some numbnut caught it.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
The weather here is going to crummy for the next 5 days. I have to go to Kirkland Lake on Wednesday. It won't be much fun. Been dark and dreary for a few days now .. and me with more leaves to rake! 

Happy new year Marc (he said belatedly). 

I think I'll be at Chez Marc early tomorrow to get in on that great coffee.
Cya all then


----------



## Ena

Nursery rhyme from my childhood. I think I'm regressing 

Two little dicky birds sitting on a wall,
One named Peter, one named Paul.
Fly away Peter, fly away Paul,
Come back Peter, come back Paul!


----------



## SINC

:yawn: 

I'm just plain tired. Long day. 

Good CFL game. Good friends. Good beer. Good dinner. Good dessert. Good wife. Good night.


----------



## overkill

Hello everyone, sorry that I have not been around much this weekend. Been filled with lots of entertainment and drama. But the best news of all is that I started playing hockey for the first time in 8 years. It was nice to hit the ice tonight and get that old feeling back in my legs. Look forward to the rest of the season.

Night for now. See you all tomorrrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and some freshly baked goodies are ready for your consumption.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the belated Jewish New Year's wish, Bob. May you too be inscribed in "The Book of Life".


----------



## MaxPower

Don,

Here is the recipe for the Meatballs we made yesterday. It isn't necessarily a recipe rather that going by taste.

• Equal parts of ground beef and pork (we use 2 lbs of each)
• 5 - 6 potatoes finely grated
• 5 - 6 Onions finely chopped
• 1/2 cup of flour
• salt and pepper to taste
• corn oil
• large deep skillet

Smoosh all ingredients in a very large bowl or roasting pan. Make into balls and fry in the oil (approx 12 minutes per meatball). The oil should cover at least half of the meatball.

That is a really rough recipe. You'll have to play with it to get it just right.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the coffee Marc. All I have in the pantry here is some instant French Vanilla.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Good morning Warren and thanks for the recipe. Marc, the coffee was just what I needed. Now, what was it I was going to do today?


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Off to the races again. It looks like I was acquainted with the young woman who died in Nepal. Not a friend in any way, but still, it is a curious sensation to see a face you know in the news, especially when that news is of her death. I've had a suspicion since I heard her name, but the picture today clinched it.

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/09/25/wreckage-helicopter.html


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all, busy day here too.

It happens that the kids haven't been using my old iBook, so it's going to be recycled for Mom to use in the nursing home to play her beloved slots games. I'll do a clean install of Tiger and get it set up for her.

I only wish she could have internet in the nursing home - she could have dial-up, but the games she really likes require hi-speed - without internet, she'll have to content herself with the lame games that come on CD.

I've also got work piled to the rafters, so I'll just grab a coffee and retire to my "office"

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Your Mom sounds like a too cool lady. Computer games at her age? Wow! :clap:


----------



## winwintoo

Mom's mind has been very bright all her life and were it not for the 30s and being a recent immigrant whose parents were defeated by circumstances beyond their control, she could have gone far. Even though she only had a grade 4 education, she read voraciously and knows more than many "highly educated" individuals that I could name.

The nursing home is dulling her mind though. All those people sitting in the hall staring into space and nobody to have a conversation with - it's a nightmare.

We're figuring out how to get internet to her bedside so she can email and all that too. I can't see any reason why she can't have internet, she has a separate phone line already so we should be able to run the internet off that.

The nursing home probably has some "rule" banning it though.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> We're figuring out how to get internet to her bedside so she can email and all that too. I can't see any reason why she can't have internet, she has a separate phone line already so we should be able to run the internet off that.
> 
> The nursing home probably has some "rule" banning it though.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


This might be totally out to lunch Margaret, but have you thought to use iStumbler or MacStumbler to check to see on the off chance that the home might have wifi?

Some homes use it rather than wires and you might be lucky and she could just "borrow" their signal. If it is locked, maybe try asking for use or offer to pay a small monthly fee?


----------



## Ena

Morning from sunny Victoria. 

Quite a few of the residents/patients in the hospital where I work are connected to the internet. The average age of these people is about eighty. About half the computers are Macs 
The library even has a computer for resident use.


----------



## winwintoo

Good to hear Ann - do they have wireless? 

The way Mom's bed/room are situated, there isn't room for a desk and having cables running around would be a pain.

Don, I didn't think to check if there is already wifi in the building. I doubt it though since most of these folks are way past being able to use a computer. That's why we're keen on getting it for Mom. With nobody to talk with all day, she is losing ground.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

I think Margaret needs to set up a secret wifi router somewhere in her mom's bedroom and get her an MacBook. She can sit in her bed or at her desk with no wire's connected and no one would be any the wiser probably. 

The ban is likely there to prevent the old boys from looking at girly pictures and from the lonely folks signing up for wonderful internet offers and getting duped out of their money.


----------



## winwintoo

I just talked to the administrator at the nursing home and they do have a wireless set up for some statistical system they use.

Unfortunately the person I was talking to might be very good at administration, but listening is not her strong suit. We finally got past the "we couldn't supply patients with computers" argument, and the "we can't supply internet for the patients" argument, and then we got to the "wireless" - "we couldn't let patients use our wireless" and "her wireless would interfere with our wireless"

She seemed to know that wireless was because she said her husband uses it in airports and so on.

She's going to call me back after she checks with corporate headquarters. 

I should have just taken Carex's advice and went ahead without asking.

sigh

Margaret


----------



## Carex

I doubt the "interference" argument. I overlap with my neighbor (he's 100 feet or more away in a house) and many city folk must live in highly overlapping networks in appartment buildings and condo's and such. I have a buddy in North Vancouver and you can see about 10 networks from other tenants on the laptop when you turn on the Airport. 

Bunk I say, bunk!! He/she just doesn't want to step on the slippery slope.


----------



## winwintoo

I've got 10 networks visible where I live, but trying to get the uninformed to understand wifi is a chore.

My concern was that the wifi signal might interfere with the old codger's pacemakers and so on - I knew it wouldn't interfere with the facility's own network.

Now that I've asked the question, she's going to call headquarters and give them a chance to document a "policy" - I should have kept my mouth shut and just done it.

Back to work, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I've got 10 networks visible where I live, but trying to get the uninformed to understand wifi is a chore.
> 
> My concern was that the wifi signal might interfere with the old codger's pacemakers and so on - I knew it wouldn't interfere with the facility's own network.
> 
> Now that I've asked the question, she's going to call headquarters and give them a chance to document a "policy" - I should have kept my mouth shut and just done it.
> 
> Back to work, Margaret


That's exactly why I suggested a little sleuthing with iStumbler and "borrowing" the signal. No one would have been the wiser. That approach may very well still work. Just do it.


----------



## RevMatt

You don't actually need iStumbler, do you? I just look under the pull down menu, and pick a network at random. If it is locked, rinse and repeat


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> You don't actually need iStumbler, do you? I just look under the pull down menu, and pick a network at random. If it is locked, rinse and repeat


Come to think of it, that's right. Don't know why I bother?


----------



## RevMatt

Didn't mean to cause an existential crisis! Just, if Margaret doesn't have or doesn't know that app, then she could make do without it.


----------



## Ena

Margaret. No wifi at hospital but all the rooms have cable internet in place. 

Back from annual check up at GP. Had him look at a droopy eyelid. Nothing wrong except a bit of extra skin. Told me that if it interferes with my vision I can have plastic surgery done. Both eyes would have to be done and it would be paid by medical plan. Made me laugh as I believe in ageing naturally, there is beauty in every age etc. But if I can have it done for nothing.......


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Didn't mean to cause an existential crisis! Just, if Margaret doesn't have or doesn't know that app, then she could make do without it.


No crisis, it's just that I am still beating my head against the wall.

Why you ask?

Well, it feels so good when I quit.


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> No crisis, it's just that I am still beating my head against the wall.


Knock any sense into it at all?


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Knock any sense into it at all?


Nope, not yet.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I knew what you meant about iStumbler - and I knew about just looking under the airport menu - I was privately slapping my forehead because I've had my laptop at Mom's bedside a few times and never thought to check for wifi   

It's a beautiful day here. I was out to get a few groceries and now I will have to beat myself into submission and get some work done.

Take care, Margaret

BTW: what is wrong with this picture? I just did some logs for a trucker who drove empty to somewhere in Wisconsin and returned to Saskatoon with a load of ice.


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> Nope, not yet.


I was talking about the wall actually. 

And Margaret, everyone knows that Wisconsin ice is the best ice in the world. Either that or he came back with a ton of beer and felt too sheepish about putting it on the invoice.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> BTW: what is wrong with this picture? I just did some logs for a trucker who drove empty to somewhere in Wisconsin and returned to Saskatoon with a load of ice.


Deadheaded to Wisconsin? Outrageous. 

Or did you mean the ice thing? beejacon 

My cousin used to do a regular circuit from Saskatchewan to California with a load of grain, and then picked up a load of rice which he took to a brewery in Vancouver (Bud is made with rice, in case some people didn't know that), and then he had another regular load (what exactly I can't recall) back to Saskatchewan. Never saw him, even though he was in the neighbourhood (relatively speaking) quite often. (relatively ... cousin ... get it?)

Okay ... back to work for me ...


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Never saw him, even though he was in the neighbourhood (relatively speaking) quite often. (relatively ... cousin ... get it?)
> 
> Okay ... back to work for me ...


Better take a break Elaine. Sounds like ya been working too much!


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Good morning all, busy day here too.
> I've also got work piled to the rafters, so I'll just grab a coffee and retire to my "office"
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I read your post this morning Margaret, then saw this cartoon and giggled:










Nothing personal, it just made me laugh.


----------



## winwintoo

I wish I looked that good in the morning   

I love Maxine cartoons - she nails what it's like being a woman of a certain age.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, all. I shall try to have some coffee or tea ready should Steve sleep in tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep well.

Now, who is still up and around?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Night Marc, sleep well.
> 
> Now, who is still up and around?


I'm here Don. Although in and out.

I might go and watch Prison Break and check back in later.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, I have been in the MH for the past few hours just putzing and getting things ready for Wednesdays trip.

Will shut down the computer and take it in the house and maybe grab a bite to eat. Back later . . .


----------



## RevMatt

Well, a frustrating and unpleasant day in many ways. We signed our daughter up for jazz dancing because she asked if she could. But today she freaked out completely and wouldn't go. She had freaked out after daycare, too, so I think she was just having a bad day. But her bad day is my bad day.
On top of that, we found out that our daycare situation is all screwed up. The daycare has been split, and our daughter isn't with her friend any more, and she is stuck with the one staff person that we have had major problems with. We've had a very hard time finding a place that is Russian speaking, and will let us send her part time (all we can afford, and, more importantly, all we need). So we are pretty stuck. Not sure where we go from here.

I'm going to go cheer myself up by ordering the new MacBook, though 


Anyone seen Beej?


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, all. I shall try to have some coffee or tea ready should Steve sleep in tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Tomorrow is a bright and early day for me Marc, so I should be in the kitchen before sunrise 

Crazy day at work today makes for a nice workout at the gym at night.


----------



## overkill

Any requests for breakfest tomorrow morning?


----------



## overkill

I do believe that it is time to say night night to all.


----------



## overkill

Last to say good night and first to say good morning. I guess that is what four hours of sleep will get you.

Fresh coffee and tea is ready for everyone. We also have NYC and Montreal style bagels fresh from the oven to meet your preference. Also the fruit platter is on the table, and I have added some nice mango slices to it this time for all to enjoy. Cheers!


----------



## MaxPower

Mmmm. The coffee is good. Thanks. I'm going to wait a bit though for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, I shall have to try both a NYC and a Montreal-style bagel this morning. I was born in NYC and my mother was born in Montreal.


----------



## overkill

I always wished that I was born in Montreal


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Will spend today finishing up the columns and then do some shopping to be ready for tomorrow's final camping trip.


----------



## Beej

Good afternoon. Things are quiet in the office and I've gotten through a lot of background reading. Now it's time to figure out what I learned today.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Good afternoon. Things are quiet in the office and I've gotten through a lot of background reading. Now it's time to figure out what I learned today.


Well, we know it isn't how to drink beer!


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Well, we know it isn't how to drink beer!


Much like an Olympic athelete, I have a strict training regimen to maintain and refine that skill. :heybaby:


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Much like an Olympic athelete, I have a strict training regimen to maintain and refine that skill. :heybaby:


Lemme guess . . . blowing the froth off? beejacon


----------



## winwintoo

Just got back from hooking up Mom's computer. 

SaskTel now provides a modem that is also a wireless router - and finally somebody put some thought into selling wireless routers to neophytes. The wireless is password protected out of the box! And wonder of wonders, the web page/setup page is easy to find (no more obscure numbers and dots) and easy to navigate and understand.

In short, you don't need an engineering degree to figure out what the heck they're talking about   

Mom is very excited about having her computer back, but she's lost a lot of ground since she was last able to use it, so I hope she doesn't find it overwhelming.

Now I'm going to have a nap after all that work  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Mom is very excited about having her computer back, but she's lost a lot of ground since she was last able to use it, so I hope she doesn't find it overwhelming.


Good news indeed Margaret, Now she can play HangARoo on line:

http://www.primarygames.com/langarts/hangaroo/

I love that game!


----------



## Bolor

Whew! Just finished a huge leaf raking job just before it started to rain. Now I can catch up with the "shangers"

Good news indeed about your Mom's computer. I certainly wasn't aware of a gizmo like that. It would be pretty good guess that we don't have anything like that here. Our phone company is Notherntel a subsidiary of Bell. But we don't get any of Bell's bells and whistles. 

Where does Wednesday's trip take you, Don? I must have missed that part in my catch-up reading. In any event, I hope you have a good time.

They are calling for major rain storms here for tomorrow and I have to drive to Kirkland Lake ... 1 1/2 to 2 hours from here. Should be interesting.


----------



## overkill

Just came in from a jog by the lake. Beautiful fall afternoon for some outdoor activities. If only every day could be like it is right now.


----------



## SINC

Not far Bob, just 85 km west to Wabauman Lake to see friends.


----------



## winwintoo

Lord tunderin   

I rarely watch tv so this might be old news. I just saw an ad for Nissan where the salesguy is a "newfie" and his pitch is dead on - I worked with a number of folks imported from NL and they entertained us by really pouring on the accent.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, my four doxies seem to munch on the few leaves that have fallen so far. These leaves have just now started to change colors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Lord tunderin
> 
> I rarely watch tv so this might be old news. I just saw an ad for Nissan where the salesguy is a "newfie" and his pitch is dead on - I worked with a number of folks imported from NL and they entertained us by really pouring on the accent.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


That one has been around for a month or more. Must not watch much TV Margaret.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee, tea and some hot chocolate is ready for everyone. I have also gone and prepared some hot apply cider for those who fancy a cup. We have waffles and pancakes ready to go, and for the pancake mix, please feel free to grab a bowl add some mixture to it and any other ingredients (chocolcate chips, blue berries, raisins...) and I will throw them on the pan for you. Please enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another fine sunrise again here in St.John's. A bit cool with 12C at 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, that Nissan person is from Cape Breton and the real people in Bonavista can't understand him. I find it offensive because people get the idea that this is how some people in Newfoundland and Labrador actually talk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Love your pancakes, Steve.


----------



## jicon

"Mornin'" everyone... Not sure it can even be considered morning yet... got up in the middle of the night, now just seeing what's going on..


----------



## Dr.G.

jicon, some beautiful sunshine and blue skies are headed your way. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast Steve. Mmmmm blueberry pancakes and coffee please.

Once again I have the morning shift watching my oldest and "trouble" as we like to call him. He is trouble because he is now crawling and gets into everything. When he does, he gets this "devilish" look in his eyes. So Mom and I are going to be in trouble.

I'm afraid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, you need a doxie. He would follow the doxie around, staying out of trouble (except for the rare find of a badger or wolverine in your bathroom), and get so tired after an hour that nap time would be peaceful.


----------



## MaxPower

Perhaps you may be right Marc.

Care to lend one as a trial?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Steve and Warren. A great day is forecast four our camping trip today and tomorrow. No internet where I will be so will leave you folks to hold down The Shang while I am gone.


----------



## Beej

Enjoy your trip, Sinc.


----------



## Bolor

MaxPower said:


> Once again I have the morning shift watching my oldest and "trouble" as we like to call him. He is trouble because he is now crawling and gets into everything. When he does, he gets this "devilish" look in his eyes. So Mom and I are going to be in trouble.
> 
> I'm afraid.


Warren, while this can be trying for the parents, for grandparents it is a glorious sight. We remember enough of our own trials but find it cute in our grandchildren.


----------



## overkill

Have a nice and safe trip Don.


----------



## SINC

Thanks all.

This will be my last post until Friday afternoon, so play nice while I'm gone kids.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am not sure how to play the game "nice", but I do know how to play nicely. Adverbs are important in the English language.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny warm day here in St.John's, with 18C and a slight breeze.


----------



## Ena

Taking a break from some home repairs. Who needs diamonds; cordless tools are a girl's best friend


----------



## MaxPower

Well it turns out I am a cold blooded murderer.

I was cutting the lawn and I accidentally ran over a rather large Leopard Frog. Not pretty. I feel bad since (contrary to popular belief here) it was a needless death.


----------



## RevMatt

You're a good man, Max. Not your fault in any way, but I know what you mean about feeling badly about it. But then, I'm the guy who scooped up the squirrel roadkill (that someone else hit) from in front of my house and gave it a decent burial. So I've already established myself as a bleeding heart


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to get rested up for my big trip on Friday. It is my annual military service weekend. A slip up in my draft board records showed that I was drafted, but never served active duty. Since I never served, I was never released. Now, one weekend a month, I have to serve my time somewhere. Thus, I am being stationed for 48 hours in either Iraq or San Ramone, California. I get to bring one doxie with me. I have chosen Abby. She is to either sniff out landmines in Iraq, or potential excellent grape vines. We shall see.

Good night all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. If I don't make it back next week, at least we will have always had Paris.


----------



## Cameo

Oui, Oui, Je t'aime Paris!!


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Fresh coffee and tea once again with Frog Legs for breakfast. beejacon Hurry though quantities are limited. Sorry couldn't resist.beejacon 

I think today we will have some blueberry pancakes and waffles with maple syrup.

Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Warren. I shall pass on the frog legs, however.


----------



## MaxPower

I accidentally hit post before I finished my previous post Marc.


----------



## Beej

Good morning. This feels like Friday, but it isn't. TBINF?


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I shall stick with the pancakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

You should save some frog legs for Don. He might like some when he returns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Or, maybe one of Beej's pet wolverines might like a free meal?


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Or, maybe one of Beej's pet wolverines might like a free meal?


You aren't missing a doxie are you?  

Beej likes free meals, so nuts to the wolvies.


----------



## Carex

Beej is talking to himself in the third person. Watch out. 

Coffee is excellent this morning folks.

Another glorious day dawning here on the west coast my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, no, all the doxies are with me now. I will be taking one on patrol with me this weekend, for my annual weekend military service for Uncle Sam, but we shall have K-rations and K9-rations. So, enjoy your frog legs for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Scott. I shall be in Vancouver on Monday morning, so I shall wish your province well for the short time I am there. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Carex

Business or pleasure?


----------



## Beej

Carex said:


> Beej is talking to himself in the third person. Watch out.


No he isn't.


----------



## Carex

At least it's not "The Beej". 

The Beej is having breakfast.


----------



## RevMatt

Is not Beej three persons in one?



Hrm, I think that counts as blasphemy. Don't anyone tell my Presbytery, 'k?


----------



## Carex

Father, son and holy Beej? 

I've got my church underwear on today. They are holey.


----------



## RevMatt

I think you are a little too attached to the tradition of your jockeys. Perhaps it is time for a revitalization? (Can one say that when speaking about that part of the male body?)


----------



## Carex

I think revitalization is appropriate. I was talking with a friend of mine yesterday about a "reversal". Seems his spouse would like another one, post operation. He wants a Harley. I think neither will get what they want. 

Use it or lose it.


----------



## RevMatt

Carex said:


> I think revitalization is appropriate. I was talking with a friend of mine yesterday about a "reversal". Seems his spouse would like another one, post operation. He wants a Harley. I think neither will get what they want.
> 
> Use it or lose it.


Does this mean she will be the one to have the operation next time? 

But maybe they could both get what they want. I'm sure there are baby seats that fit Harleys.


----------



## Ena

Have I wandered into a holodeck?


----------



## Carex

Trekkie alert, trekkie alert!!!

Or should I say, nerd alert. It's all the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, all business. Uncle Sam does NOT allow "pleasure" in the US Army.


----------



## Dr.G.

The content of this thread is straying into unchartered territory. Where is Don now that we need his sagely advice.............or that pic of him "in the pink"?


----------



## Carex

Anything but that picture. Please, have mercy on us. 

If sagely advice is not available, could we perhaps seek oreganoly advice. 

OK that made me groan too.


----------



## RevMatt

Oregano? Is that what's in that little baggy?


----------



## MaxPower

I thought that was the fancy folding of paper into birds or the like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don has sent me a giant sized picture of his "pink" period. I shall be forced to put it up on display over the main fireplace in the main Shang Clubhouse meeting room if this nonsense does not stop immediately. 

As Don's mother was fond of saying, "It is great fun until someone gets hurt by the words being thrown about."


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Looks like I missed breakfest this morning. Try and make up for it tomorrow, although I cant say that I will have frog legs on the menu.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Don has sent me a giant sized picture of his "pink" period. I shall be forced to put it up on display over the main fireplace in the main Shang Clubhouse meeting room if this nonsense does not stop immediately.
> 
> As Don's mother was fond of saying, "It is great fun until someone gets hurt by the words being thrown about."


It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt.. then it's a sport.


----------



## overkill

Seems like a pretty quiet evening in The Shang tonight. Hope everyone is having a nice evening.


----------



## RevMatt

Close only counts in horseshoes and handgrenades.

Or something. It's been pouring rain here all day. I'll blame that.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am trying to stay awake. I ship out at 4AM.


----------



## RevMatt

Would it not be better to get some sleep? I know it would be for me. Still, you would probably be well served to pass someone your phone number so they can be sure you are up at the appropriate time 

Have a great trip, by the way. I hope it is enjoyable.


----------



## overkill

Have a nice trip Marc.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> Close only counts in horseshoes and handgrenades.
> 
> Or something. It's been pouring rain here all day. I'll blame that.


You forgot "and thermonuclear explosions", Matt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, sleep is for the weak. I must stay strong and alert. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

..............must not sleep.....................must not sleep..................


----------



## overkill

Off to bed I go. Night all and good morning Marc


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF I think is in store  Fresh coffee and tea is ready and we have a wide selection of muffins to dive into. Please enjoy!


----------



## RevMatt

Hope Marc didn't fall asleep....


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Steve, Reverend. Thanks for breakfast this morning.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Stressful morning, with my daughter going to a new daycare location. The same caregiver, and most of the same kids, so we tried to reassure her, but she wasn't buying.  Fortunately, she proved herself to be a true people person the moment we arrived and actually did see the familiar faces. All was suddenly well with the world.

Now I just have the pettiness of the Ottawa Carleton School Board to annoy me. But now that I've got me head wrapped around the situation, it's pretty clear it's not a ditch worth dying in. So on we move.


----------



## overkill

Pretty quiet Friday so far...


----------



## RevMatt

Well, both Don and Marc are away. Is it any wonder that the tumbleweeds are taking over around here?


----------



## overkill

T.G.I.F.


----------



## Cameo

overkill said:


> T.G.I.F.


 
YUP!

Moving day tomorrow. Three quarters of my crew has offered to help so I am in
good hands and it should go quickly. My old boss may be there too. Looking forward to it.

Jeanne


----------



## MaxPower

Just spent an hour trying to straighten out a mess from UPS. Turns out it didn't need straightening out after all. It just needed an agent who wanted to do the work.  

When everything is right, UPS works great. But have one little hiccup.....

TGIF


----------



## RevMatt

Bah you people for whom the weekend is relaxing 

My new bluetooth mouse has arrived, I am told, so I get to open that box when I get home. The MacBook has hit the road this morning, but with this silly weekend thing that some people get, it's arrival will be delayed.


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> Bah you people for whom the weekend is relaxing
> 
> My new bluetooth mouse has arrived, I am told, so I get to open that box when I get home. The MacBook has hit the road this morning, but with this silly weekend thing that some people get, it's arrival will be delayed.


Ah, but you are leading the righteous life Reverend. This will all pay off someday.


----------



## Bolor

Cameo said:


> YUP!
> 
> Moving day tomorrow. Three quarters of my crew has offered to help so I am in
> good hands and it should go quickly. My old boss may be there too. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Jeanne


 Good luck with the move. I hope it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne. Long awaited moving day has finally arrived. No glitches and good weather for you for tomorrow.


----------



## RevMatt

MaxPower said:


> Ah, but you are leading the righteous life Reverend. This will all pay off someday.


That's the theory 

Good luck with the move, Jeanne.


----------



## MaxPower

Likewise Jeanne. Best of luck with the move.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks! Calling for rain tomorrow but the guys said that's all right.
A case of beer and they're happy.

With the new Operations Manager things have been smoother at work too for me.
So, things are looking up.

Hope Marc doesn't fall asleep someplace inconvenient....


----------



## MLeh

Jeanne: good luck with the move.

Matt: do churches even HAVE retirement programs for ministers? Or are you talking longer term?  (Works righteous? What?)

I share my week with everyone, but, it's one of those things best left outside the Shang. But I am looking forward to having weekends off now too as an indirect result.


----------



## Beej

TGIF everyone. Quite a busy day here. Something appeared out of the blue and sucked the day up.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> Matt: do churches even HAVE retirement programs for ministers? Or are you talking longer term?  (Works righteous? What?)


My job perks are better summed up by the free Bible and lecture on my sinfulness that I received from the Gideon's today.

The United Church, at the moment, has one of the best pension plans around. By my Father's generation will take care of that in short order. First of the Boomers hit 65 this year....


----------



## Carex

Have fun with the move Cameo. Sorry I couldn't be there to help. It's such a long way away.


----------



## SINC

Back safe and sound, but am one tired puppy. I just can't run with the young dogs anymore. Two nights of midnight or later has me worn out.

Just finished the OS 10.4.8 update which took over a half hour. Total size was over 300 MB.


----------



## MaxPower

Welcome home Don.

I all honesty, I can't run with the young dogs either. 10:00 pm is way past my bedtime.


----------



## Cameo

Carex said:


> Have fun with the move Cameo. Sorry I couldn't be there to help. It's such a long way away.


Thanks anyway, it is a nice thought that you would help if you could. I have lots of help though and I believe I am pretty much ready.


----------



## MaxPower

I won't offer to help Jeanne, since I am way to close to where you live and you may actually take me up on it.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> My job perks are better summed up by the free Bible and lecture on my sinfulness that I received from the Gideon's today.


The Gideon's what?

(Apologies to all ... pedantic response to the inappropriate use of an apostrophe is a conditioned response.)


----------



## Ena

MLeh said:


> The Gideon's what?
> (Apologies to all ... pedantic response to the inappropriate use of an apostrophe is a conditioned response.)


Lynne Truss! Lynne Truss! Lynne Truss!  

(Own Eats, Shoots and Leaves and have read it from cover to cover)


----------



## overkill

Just came back in from a late night of hockey. Decided to rent out the ice for an hour and got some friends to come out. Good times.

Done: Welcome back!

Jeanne: Good luck with the move. I am sure all will go well 

Good night all. I think a nice sleep in tomorrow will be called upon.


----------



## MaxPower

Everybody must have been out partying last night and decided to sleep in.

So I put on some coffee, tea and opened up the smoothie bar if anyone cares for one. Try my special antioxidant smoothie or protein booster.

A breakfast of fresh fruit, a variety of cereals (hot and cold) fresh juices croissants and muffins are out and ready.


----------



## SINC

Slept in and loved it. Was so tired I may have to do it again tomorrow.

Thanks for the breakfast Warren.

Jeanne, I hope everything goes smoothly for you today.


----------



## overkill

Thanks for breakfest Warren. I have not slept in this much in a long time. Then again I did not hit the sack until 4am, so makes for a nice long nap. Time to start the saturday cleaning routine and also get some work done. Hope everyone is having a nice start to their weekend.


----------



## RevMatt

Hi, all. Just passing through on my hectic saturday. Thanks so much for catching that apostrophe.


----------



## Beej

I should soon be the proud new owner of a G4 ibook (like my last one by tigery fast!). Now I know that, as an energy lobbyist I'm not in with the Big Wig like RM, but it will be nice not using a buggy and old (for computers) Dell. This computer has done what it could; time to let it relax. 

TGIS?


----------



## Vandave

Beej said:


> I should soon be the proud new owner of a G4 ibook (like my last one by tigery fast!). Now I know that, as an energy lobbyist I'm not in with the Big Wig like RM, but it will be nice not using a buggy and old (for computers) Dell. This computer has done what it could; time to let it relax.
> 
> TGIS?


You aren't running a Mac right now?

Ahhh.... I remember my G4 iBook. Nice computer and it never had any issues. I just got a MBP a couple months ago. Good stuff.


----------



## Sonal

Hope the move goes well, Jeanne.

Your move reminds me that I moved into my current place 1 year ago--new homes are nice, but the moving is not. This of course means that I've been separated for exactly 1 year, so it's time to start filing divorce paperwork. Also not so nice, but what can you do? (Don't mean to be a downer... it's just on my mind.)


----------



## kps

Just popping in for a quick 'cupper' and to leave something for Dr. G...I know he'll see it here.

Dr. G, hope it never becomes necessary, but I thought you'd find this interesting.

duchshund wheelchair...

Ok, I'll drop in again one of these days, ciao for now.


----------



## winwintoo

*Please help, I'm defeated by my tv*

I decided I needed a tv in my office so off I went to get a small LCD tv and a digital settop box from the cable company so I can get the movie channels and extended cable.

First of all, why didn't somebody tell me that there's a football game tonight which means that the population has doubled and none of the out of town people know how to maneuver the maze of streets around the big box stores - It's their safety and sanity I'm concerned about and while they try to figure it out, times goes by.

Finally got it all home and translated the incomprehensible gibberish so I could get the tv to work with the cable box and I can change channels, but in order to use the cable box remote to adjust the volume, I need to "setup" the remote.

Of course, the tv manual doesn't say what the magic number is and the cable company gave me a list of about 30 numbers to try, none worked.

Now what?

I know I found a list once of all these numbers, but can't find it now.

Anybody know what I'm talking about?

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I decided I needed a tv in my office so off I went to get a small LCD tv and a digital settop box from the cable company so I can get the movie channels and extended cable.
> 
> First of all, why didn't somebody tell me that there's a football game tonight which means that the population has doubled and none of the out of town people know how to maneuver the maze of streets around the big box stores - It's their safety and sanity I'm concerned about and while they try to figure it out, times goes by.
> 
> Finally got it all home and translated the incomprehensible gibberish so I could get the tv to work with the cable box and I can change channels, but in order to use the cable box remote to adjust the volume, I need to "setup" the remote.
> 
> Of course, the tv manual doesn't say what the magic number is and the cable company gave me a list of about 30 numbers to try, none worked.
> 
> Now what?
> 
> I know I found a list once of all these numbers, but can't find it now.
> 
> Anybody know what I'm talking about?
> 
> Margaret


Check you manual for "auto setup for the remote".

That will allow you to press the up or down arrow keys on the remote and when it finds the right code it shuts the TV off.

Then you turn it back on, select the # to capture it and away you go. It is standard in either cable or satellite boxes. Keep in mind there are over 300 possibilities. Sometimes you get lucky and find it quickly and other times you press that key again and again.

Hope that helps.


----------



## winwintoo

What manual? The cable box came with a folded sheet of paper that tells how to use the buttons on the remote - ie. press the "Guide" button to see the on-screen channel guide. Press 6 if you want to watch channel 6 - useful stuff like that.

In fine print it says "you may need to program the remote control buttons before using them" - do you think  

But there is no information about how to program the buttons and the help desk was no help - her response was only a bit more informative than "duh"

So a search has lead me nowhere. I will call again and see if I can get someone who's done it. 

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Have you tried looking up the manual on the net? Many times there is a pdf file available if you have the model etc.?


----------



## winwintoo

A large part of my problem is that the remote they gave me is different than the one the support desk has instructions for   

Another call revealed that I could just use the tv remote to adjust the volume and turn the tv off. Very helpful.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Well two remotes are a pain, but any port in a storm they say.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Have you tried looking up the manual on the net? Many times there is a pdf file available if you have the model etc.?


I tried searching but turned up nothing. The digital box says Mororola on it - but no model number or anything. The information sheet that tells how to push 6 if you want to watch channel 6 says it's a Pioneer DCT.

I give up. I didn't want to watch tv anyway.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Well two remotes are a pain, but any port in a storm they say.


Well now after all the expert advice I got from the help desk, the remote will no longer change channels on the cable box. 

The new tv is going back to the store tomorrow. The sound is terrible - hisses like crazy.

And the cable thing is going back on Monday. Obviously there is something wrong with it and if they can't figure out how to work it, why should I waste my time.

The "other" tv service will get my business.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## sheamusj

*As Promised... Here I am*

Thank you to MaxPower for the invitation to this unique community dialogue. I've been lurking for the past week since joing ehmac and felt a tad light-headed about my ability to make a useful (or at least fun) contribution.

Just in case background... You can find my introduction on the appropriate forum and/or read my blog at http://www.bigbrook.blogspot.com 

I've made an effort to read as many of the member profiles as is reasonably possible for the past week or so since joining the ehmac community and shared a few posts including questions.

Three things stand out LARGE from my experiences with the ehmac community to-date: [1] ehmac is a community [2] the diversity of members and their talents is extraordinary, and [3] in the vast majority of circumstances the kindness, courtesy and helpfulness is off-the-scale great. BTW the jokes section is awesome. :clap:


----------



## winwintoo

Hi Sheamus - sorry you had to arrive when I was in the middle of a tantrum about my tv. I try to maintain a greater degree of decorum, but this thing has me beat.

Welcome to the Shang - yes this is a community of caring people who have a variety of interests and abilities. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Nice to have you aboard sheamusj. Hope you enjoy your times in The Shang as we all do. It's light and lively most of the time, but there are times when we have to help along a member with a problem and that too is gratifying when it ends well.

Just don't step on a doxie. Dr. G. (aka Marc) frowns on such things.


----------



## sheamusj

*Thank You Margaret*



winwintoo said:


> Hi Sheamus - sorry you had to arrive when I was in the middle of a tantrum about my tv. I try to maintain a greater degree of decorum, but this thing has me beat.
> 
> Welcome to the Shang - yes this is a community of caring people who have a variety of interests and abilities.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Your kindness is appreciated. Decorum is a funny thing, not always available nor often required. Much better truth, and the truth is that your TV is being unreasonable.


----------



## sheamusj

*Appreciate Your Welcome*



SINC said:


> Nice to have you aboard sheamusj. Hope you enjoy your times in The Shang as we all do. It's light and lively most of the time, but there are times when we have to help along a member with a problem and that too is gratifying when it ends well.
> 
> Just don't step on a doxie. Dr. G. (aka Marc) frowns on such things.


Many thanks!


----------



## Beej

Vandave said:


> You aren't running a Mac right now?
> 
> Ahhh.... I remember my G4 iBook. Nice computer and it never had any issues. I just got a MBP a couple months ago. Good stuff.


Nope, just ol' Dell and myself. We've both seen better days.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Nice to see you here sheamusj. One thing I failed to mention is now that you are in the Shang, as an initiation, you have to read the entire thread. This has only been done by a few and is not for the weak hearted (although we make an exception for Don - SINC) 

The usual Sunday fare is being served Coffee, Tea, Bacon, Eggs and an assortment of breads, muffins and croissants are available. Enjoy.


----------



## sheamusj

*Speed Reading Course Anyone*



MaxPower said:


> Morning all. Nice to see you here sheamusj. One thing I failed to mention is now that you are in the Shang, as an initiation, you have to read the entire thread. This has only been done by a few and is not for the weak hearted (although we make an exception for Don - SINC)


Wow, big job, I better start reading!


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thanks for brekkie Warren. Went to bed early and feel much better this morning. Think I will do it again tonight.


----------



## MaxPower

No problem Don. There's plenty to go around. Help yourself to seconds.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Ta for the great coffee Warren. Very welcome on a cool morning.

sheamusj. Hope that you like it here.

Had a lovely day yesterday in the fresh air. Perfect time of year to stroll along a beach and watch the world go by. Drove home on one of the rural back roads. All sorts of farms but lots more vineyards in the last few years.


----------



## winwintoo

Is my face red

Remind me never to buy/obtain *two* or more gadgets on the same day  

After my tantrum yesterday about my tv/cable box problems, I decided to return the tv since I couldn't get it to work and attached the cable box to a little ($15 at Giant Tiger) black and white tv so I could watch movies while I work. That's working great and is all I need.

So I'm packing up the tv so I can return it, and what do I find in the midst of the packing material? You guessed it - the manual for the cable box remote.

So my apologies Don - your advice to rtfm was right on - what I needed was a timeout!

So after I grab something to eat, I'll try again to make this setup work.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Is my face red
> 
> Remind me never to buy/obtain *two* or more gadgets on the same day


Along the same lines, Margaret, I learnt many years ago to never install more than one software program at a time. 

Greetings everyone. Hope your Sundays are going well. 

Well ... nice break, and now I'm off to make some more apple jelly. (We're down to ONE box of apples now ...)


----------



## SINC

Good luck with the manual Margaret. Hope it works out for you this time.

Apple jelly eh, Elaine, got any extra?


----------



## MLeh

Extra? You tryin' to be funny, Don?

Of course we have extra. One cannot process THIS many apples without having a surplus of apple jelly.

Want some?


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Extra? You tryin' to be funny, Don?
> 
> Of course we have extra. One cannot process THIS many apples without having a surplus of apple jelly.
> 
> Want some?


Well, it is one of my favourites on toast. Heck, I even toss it on roast pork occasionally, if I'm out of applesauce. (It's quicker than making my own applesauce at the last moment.)

If you ever get back this way, perhaps a trade for a whiskey?


----------



## MLeh

Sounds like a plan, Don. I'm planning _not_ to be wasting the entire day standing around waiting for electricians next time I'm out.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Sounds like a plan, Don. I'm planning _not_ to be wasting the entire day standing around waiting for electricians next time I'm out.


When you remember that the electricians all commute from Saskatchewan, you've got to expect them to be late occasionally   

Don, the manual told me what I had already tried and it didn't work, but at least I have it now so when I replace this tv, I'll be able to set it up.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> When you remember that the electricians all commute from Saskatchewan, you've got to expect them to be late occasionally


Margaret, you have no idea how much I wish it were just commuting delays ...

... even from Saskatchewan.


----------



## sheamusj

*What is an MBP*



Beej said:


> Nope, just ol' Dell and myself. We've both seen better days.


I see "MBP" reference frequently. What the heck does it mean?


----------



## sheamusj

*Thank You*



Ena said:


> Morning all. Ta for the great coffee Warren. Very welcome on a cool morning.
> 
> sheamusj. Hope that you like it here.


Appreciate your kind welcome.


----------



## SINC

sheamusj said:


> I see "MBP" reference frequently. What the heck does it mean?


MBP refers to my MacBook Pro laptop.


----------



## MaxPower

Time to turn in. See you all in the am.


----------



## SINC

Yep, me too. Night all.


----------



## Beej

sheamusj said:


> I see "MBP" reference frequently. What the heck does it mean?


It means, "I wish I had one." 

Still, I was happy with my old ibook and the new one will be a little faster, with a newer OS and bluetooth. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## SINC

Morning all! Time to get up and at 'em. Got the coffee going, but will leave the rest to the next one in. Me? I gotta run. Later . . .


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning all! Time to get up and at 'em. Got the coffee going, but will leave the rest to the next one in. Me? I gotta run. Later . . .


Who are you and what did you do with Don?


----------



## MaxPower

All right then.

Cold cereal, fresh juice and some assorted muffins are on the menu this morning.


----------



## MaxPower

We bought Mary Poppins for my oldest on Saturday and he absolutely loves the movie. He really likes the scene where the chimney sweeps are dancing on the roof.

After watching this, movies are not made like this any more. Good wholesome fun for the whole family. Heck, even Pixar moves are not 100% suited for children.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> We bought Mary Poppins for my oldest on Saturday and he absolutely loves the movie. He really likes the scene where the chimney sweeps are dancing on the roof.
> 
> After watching this, movies are not made like this any more. Good wholesome fun for the whole family. Heck, even Pixar moves are not 100% suited for children.


Good morning - I wonder where Don is off to so early? And why am I up so early?

I think Pixar and others realized that if they were going to pry open the wallets of parents and grandparents, they would have to make movies that the adults would be eager to sit through in the theatre and more important would be willing to shell out $29 for the DVD so they could listen to them over and over again at home.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Don't get me wrong, I like Pixar Movies, it's just that some of the content is a bit much for a 2 1/2 year old. When you have some of the characters yelling shut up or hitting others, it's not the type of behaviour I am trying to promote to my son.

Even some of the scenes are really violent like in Bugs Life where Hopper says "I'm going to kill you".

My point being, is there is none of this in Mary Poppins and I'm sure of other movies from that era


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like Pixar Movies, it's just that some of the content is a bit much for a 2 1/2 year old. When you have some of the characters yelling shut up or hitting others, it's not the type of behaviour I am trying to promote to my son.
> 
> Even some of the scenes are really violent like in Bugs Life where Hopper says "I'm going to kill you".
> 
> My point being, is there is none of this in Mary Poppins and I'm sure of other movies from that era


You're right of course. I thought Lilo and Stitch should have been banned because of the suicidal scenes - I don't think I was alone because that movie didn't get much attention after it's initial release. 

Another coffee and then I might as well work - since I'm up anyway  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Sometimes you have to wonder what impact media such as "Children's" movies have on our kids. All too often I hear of instances where 13 year old kids have attempted suicide etc. and I wonder where the tendencies came from. Perhaps it comes from home, but I'm sure the media has something to do with it.


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> Another coffee and then I might as well work - since I'm up anyway


That reminds me of a Comedian I saw one time where he came out on stage with a coffee and cigarette and just sat there for a couple of minutes just smoking and drinking his coffee, not saying a word.

Finally he went to the mike and said "What? Like you start work on time"? Then went back to what he was doing.


----------



## chuckster

Mary Poppins reflected the time it was created. I often wish I could raise my boy in the fifties when you culd play catch on a street where the trees met overhead until your mom yelled it was time for bed. Nobody locked their doors. Milk still was delivered to the little doors beside the big doors. Cowboys and soldiers were heroes and all the firing of guns never really hurt anybody. That would be nice.
Reality sets in. That world only lives in memories. Nasty stuff didn't seem to exist in the fifties because it wasn't discussed out loud. Dick van **** was so drunk at the time he barely remembers making Mary Poppins.
All the warm fuzzies in the world won't prepare your child for what they'll deal with at school.
Still, the Sound of Music remains one of the Box Office champs worldwide with good reason. People need warm fuzzies.
Now for more coffee.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Back to work for me after two weeks off. The shock and horror of it all and to top it off it's dark at this time of the morning


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Late night with hockey and had to sleep in a bit this morning. Sorry I missed breakfest.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> Sometimes you have to wonder what impact media such as "Children's" movies have on our kids. All too often I hear of instances where 13 year old kids have attempted suicide etc. and I wonder where the tendencies came from. Perhaps it comes from home, but I'm sure the media has something to do with it.


Sometimes you have to wonder if the media has no impact. 

I grew up pre-Pixar. I can recall major depressive episodes beginning around age 8. Began having serious suicidal thoughts at 14, minor cutting around 15, attempting suicide at 17. Chose to go into therapy for the first time two years ago when I was 27. 

I recall a school report from elementary school (around 11) noted that I seemed listless and lethargic. They did have me see a school pyschologist to see if they could diagnose something (I remember looking at ink blots) but apparently, I was fine.  

I think many adults have a hard time relating to what an 8 year old could be depressed about, and when I was that age, I didn't understand that the way I felt was not normal--so how could I tell someone? Childhood depression just gets missed a lot.

Touchy subject. Off my soapbox now.


----------



## Carex

chuckster said:


> Mary Poppins reflected the time it was created. I often wish I could raise my boy in the fifties when you culd play catch on a street where the trees met overhead until your mom yelled it was time for bed. Nobody locked their doors. Milk still was delivered to the little doors beside the big doors. Cowboys and soldiers were heroes and all the firing of guns never really hurt anybody. That would be nice.
> Reality sets in. That world only lives in memories. Nasty stuff didn't seem to exist in the fifties because it wasn't discussed out loud. Dick van **** was so drunk at the time he barely remembers making Mary Poppins.
> All the warm fuzzies in the world won't prepare your child for what they'll deal with at school.
> Still, the Sound of Music remains one of the Box Office champs worldwide with good reason. People need warm fuzzies.
> Now for more coffee.


C'mon, that stuff was still happening in the 70's man. I know, I was there! We had a milk chute and played till mom stuck her head out the door and yelled "Supper!" It was a new housing development though so the boulevard trees were kinda small. I drove by my old house a couple months ago and the trees are all big and overhanging now though.


----------



## Carex

Good morning all. Lovely morning here. Hope everyone had a great weekend.

I too had a late night playing hockey. All I can say is the world is moving a little slow. Scored on my first shot of the year though.


----------



## sheamusj

*Thanks Sinc*



SINC said:


> MBP refers to my MacBook Pro laptop.


Appreciate your help!:clap:


----------



## Bolor

Morning all. Picked up a few leaves off the grass in the hopes it will dry enough to cut later today.
This a busy time of year for us at the CCS. Yesterday was the start of breast cancer month and we have a number activities scheduled for the month. Ah well, it keeps me off the streets.


----------



## sheamusj

*Ah... The Club Protocol*

Very good morning greetings to all. 

Just realized from reading the last few pages of posts in the club that a communications protocol may exist. Let's see if I have it right: 

[1] Greetings to all when you join the club each day (no breakfast here this morning, may I share yours?) 

[2] Say "ta" when signing off for the day, and 

[3] Respect the line of conversation by not breaking in with a non-related comment or question (with apologies to Margaret during her TV challenges).


----------



## Bolor

sheamusj is a fast learner. A welcome and delightful addition to the "Shang":lmao:


----------



## MLeh

Oh, some mornings I just wander in, complaining about whatever, and then remember to be polite and pay attention to the conversation and maybe even say good morning. 

Umm... morning all.


----------



## RevMatt

Don't forget to make obscure and frequent references to doxies. It is also perfectly acceptable for a new person to have no idea what a doxie is, and to ask for clarification. I did it, and they let me stay 

Happy Monday. Or something. Our new morning routing puts me even more behind the 8-ball getting things started, and so I only barely made it to the office in time to leave and go lead my study group. It's important to hit the ground running 

No new shipping info on my MacBook since Saturday. But here's a question - am I the only one who thinks it more than a little odd from a geographic stand point that my computer went from China to Alaska, and then to Indiana? Why Indiana?


----------



## chuckster

Good Morning to all
Apologies all around for not following protocol. Now with a second coffee the other eye has opened and I realize my post held no doxie reference. Oops.
Um, our dog, although closely related to the dingo, no doubt dreams of doxie reincarnation.
Ta


----------



## Carex

Bahh, we don't need no stinking doxies!


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Bahh, we don't need no stinking doxies!


Now them's fight'n words if I ever heard 'em!


----------



## MLeh

Well, I'm a cat-type person myself.


----------



## Carex

I'm very brave when the actual owner of said doxies is absent from the clubhouse. 

That reminds me, I need cat food!


----------



## sheamusj

*Appeciate the Welcome*



Bolor said:


> sheamusj is a fast learner. A welcome and delightful addition to the "Shang":lmao:


Great to meet you at the Shang! :lmao:


----------



## sheamusj

*Further Insights Appeciated*



RevMatt said:


> Don't forget to make obscure and frequent references to doxies. It is also perfectly acceptable for a new person to have no idea what a doxie is, and to ask for clarification. I did it, and they let me stay


I'm taking notes. Lovely meeting you!


----------



## sheamusj

*Apple Store, Eaton's Centre... Oh the Toys*

My darling doxie suggested that we visit the new Apple store at the Eaton's centre in downtown Toronto.

What a rush, excitement and toys galore including MBP (thanks to Sinc I now know what this means). iMacs, towers, monster-sized monitors, all the cool Apple portables, iPods of all types in their multi-coloured splendor, lots of great Epson printers, tons of iPod capable speakers and other speaker goodies as well, gobs of headsets, lots of software selection, and helpful how-to classes.

The store is beautifully designed and the staff great. They have a cool complementary service. They will replace the two 512 MB RAM chips with a 1 GB RAM chip.

What a ton of fun!


----------



## MaxPower

sheamusj,

There is no rhyme or reason to the Shang. Just come in and post anything you wish.

Dr.G. sums it all up in the first post of the Shang.


----------



## winwintoo

Speaking of the influence the entertainment industry may have on society, I just watched a couple or hours of old western tv shows - love that Lonestar - and I don't remember them being so violent. 


Sheamusj - Doxies chase badgers. My last name means "badger" but still the doxies love me and I enjoy their company whenever they aren't out on emergency patrol.

The virtual sticky buns in the bread box are mine and you keep your mitts off them unless you know how to type with a hook for a hand beejacon beejacon 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I too love Lonestar and all the old westerns, but yes, even "The Ponderosa" had its share of violence.

I have a collection of about 100 old westerns, some only 45 minutes long that are fun to view in B & W on a bad weather day afternoon.

BTW, did you get that remote working yet Margaret?


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> No new shipping info on my MacBook since Saturday. But here's a question - am I the only one who thinks it more than a little odd from a geographic stand point that my computer went from China to Alaska, and then to Indiana? Why Indiana?


Perhaps, "I should have mailed it to the Marx Brothers." applies?


----------



## sheamusj

*But I Hear Music*



MaxPower said:


> sheamusj, There is no rhyme or reason to the Shang. Just come in and post anything you wish. Dr.G. sums it all up in the first post of the Shang.


Thanks MaxPower, just didn't want to strike a discordant note, especially after your kind invitation to the Shang. Oh, and I'll read Dr. G's first post.


----------



## sheamusj

*Mmmm, Virtual Sticky Buns*



winwintoo said:


> Sheamusj - Doxies chase badgers. My last name means "badger" but still the doxies love me and I enjoy their company whenever they aren't out on emergency patrol.
> 
> The virtual sticky buns in the bread box are mine and you keep your mitts off them unless you know how to type with a hook for a hand beejacon beejacon
> 
> Take care, Margaret


My mom told me it's not nice to badger doxies. What do I need to change? :heybaby:


----------



## sheamusj

*ehmac... Logging In and Out*

I log in and out of ehmac several times a day. Can I stay connected or will the connection time out? How do Shang folks handle this issue?


----------



## sheamusj

*Hey, How Did That Happen*

Just noticed that I am classified as ehmac community "full citizen" and no longer a new neighbour. I like it but don't know how it happened. Did Margaret's virtual sticky buns have anything to do with it?:lmao:


----------



## Bolor

I use Safari and I just quit when I shut down. I am automatically logged in the next time I come in. I don't believe there any connection time outs.

The other ting you may have noticed that this is a tight knit community and we tend to use each others first name rather than our nic, (I sometime forget because there are so many and I suffer from old-timers disease) 

My name is Bob


----------



## Bolor

There is another thread in here that's called warm and fuzzy story du jour. That is nothing compared to the story that Sonal told earlier.

Sonal, I sincerely hope that all that is behind you and you are approaching what the some of us consider normal. From your earlier posts here in the shang, I would not have guessed. You seem like a likable and interesting person.


----------



## sheamusj

*Thank You Bob*



Bolor said:


> I use Safari and I just quit when I shut down. I am automatically logged in the next time I come in. I don't believe there any connection time outs.
> 
> The other ting you may have noticed that this is a tight knit community and we tend to use each others first name rather than our nic, (I sometime forget because there are so many and I suffer from old-timers disease)
> 
> My name is Bob


Again, a pleasure meeting you, and I appreciate your answer to my question and the use of first names in the Shang community.

My first name is Sheamus and FYI I contributed to the introduction thing in the (re)introduce yourself thread.


----------



## SINC

sheamusj said:


> I log in and out of ehmac several times a day. Can I stay connected or will the connection time out? How do Shang folks handle this issue?


When you log in, notice there is a box that says "remember me". Simply tick the box and you will be automatically logged in each time you launch your browser.




sheamusj said:


> Just noticed that I am classified as ehmac community "full citizen" and no longer a new neighbour. I like it but don't know how it happened. Did Margaret's virtual sticky buns have anything to do with it?:lmao:


After 30 posts, your status changes from "New Neighbour" to Full Citizen. After 1,000 posts you become an "Honourable Member", or by paying a dime a day ($36.50) a year you can instantly become a "Sponsoring Member" which includes goodies not available to other members.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sheamusj

*Supper Break*

Ten straight hours at the computer today, research along with blogs and emails to UK and USA plus, of course, ehmac. Time for a break.

I'm preparing dinner this evening for my doxie and I (love to cook): A simple Italian dish... thin pasta with a lemon, egg (yoke only), parma cheese and garlic cream sauce, accompanied by rosemary crusted roast chicken and peas, and a glass of good Italian white wine (Soave).

Have a good dinner everyone and see you in a few hours.


----------



## Carex

Thanks for the sticky buns Margaret. They were delish!!


----------



## sheamusj

*Got it... Cool*



SINC said:


> When you log in, notice there is a box that says "remember me". Simply tick the box and you will be automatically logged in each time you launch your browser.
> 
> After 30 posts, your status changes from "New Neighbour" to Full Citizen. After 1,000 posts you become an "Honourable Member", or by paying a dime a day ($36.50) a year you can instantly become a "Sponsoring Member" which includes goodies not available to other members.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Yep, got the job done. Is there a snailmail address for ehmac so I can mail in my dough to become a "Sponsoring Member"?


----------



## winwintoo

sheamusj said:


> My mom told me it's not nice to badger doxies. What do I need to change? :heybaby:


Just stay away from the virtual sticky buns and we'll get along fine  

Don, I gave up on the remote since I'll be moving the cable box - it's about the size of a small modem - and I got the volume working on the new tv. It's amazing what a good night's sleep will do for one's understanding of how things work  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## sheamusj

*Chicken in the Oven*

Chicken is roasting and everything preped, time for a quick "howdy all".


----------



## Carex

I did not know that people in Toronto said "Howdy". I thought that was for Albertans and transplanted Albertans.


----------



## sheamusj

*At Least One*



Carex said:


> I did not know that people in Toronto said "Howdy". I thought that was for Albertans and transplanted Albertans.


The pics on your website are lovely! BTW I am originally from a small farming community in rural Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Carex

I work with some Cape Bretoners. They are all transplanted now though. They just sold the family property down there and moved to... Alberta.


----------



## MaxPower

sheamusj said:


> The pics on your website are lovely! BTW I am originally from a small farming community in rural Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia. :clap: :clap:


I love Nova Scotia.

Different world there, slower pace. I love it. I've never been to Cape Bretton though.


----------



## sheamusj

*Long Time Gone*



Carex said:


> I work with some Cape Bretoners. They are all transplanted now though. They just sold the family property down there and moved to... Alberta.


Left Nova Scotia 45 years ago at age 14, only back three time since then. The memory of the farm and those lovely people always in my heart.


----------



## sheamusj

*Me Too*



MaxPower said:


> I love Nova Scotia.
> 
> Different world there, slower pace. I love it. I've never been to Cape Bretton though.


Yep, different world, slower pace, good conversation and humour in the kitchen while sharing a cup of tea, home-made biscuits, butter and jam, and just maybe, great stories and music! Thanks MaxPower!


----------



## medic03

Afternoon all, just stopped by for a quick herbal tea - I'd never sleep tonight if I had the full brewed kind. 
Hope all is going well with Jeanne's move. Don, I have still have the word out on those Red Maple seeds. I have a Landscape architect even looking. They are not easy to find. There doesn't appear to be any/many in my neck of the woods. I just realized that this weekend is Thanksgiving. I know it is the same time each year but this one seemed to crop up all of a sudden. Any big plans among the Shanger's?


----------



## medic03

By the way Scott you are very brave. I can't wait til Marc comes home:yikes: 
Welcome to our playground Sheamus.

Treena


----------



## sheamusj

*Lovely Meeting You Treena*



medic03 said:


> By the way Scott you are very brave. I can't wait til Marc comes home:yikes:
> Welcome to our playground Sheamus.
> 
> Treena


I appreciate your kind welcome to the Shang.


----------



## Ena

'Afternoon all. Home from "Hotel Hysteria" and all went well after being off. Didn't have a car accident either  (Have had two in the last month)

Sheamus. There is no FAQ for The Shang as others have said. There is one thing that you may need for protection against the doxies until they get used to you. It's a scented strip that is worn around your ankle. 

Looks like the storm heading toward Dr.G. has petered out. Good thing.


----------



## sheamusj

*Milk and Cookies, The Off to Bed*

Good night and sweet dreams to all my friends at the Shang! See you in the morning.


----------



## sheamusj

*Putting Aside My Milk and Cookies for the Moment*



Ena said:


> Sheamus. There is no FAQ for The Shang as others have said. There is one thing that you may need for protection against the doxies until they get used to you. It's a scented strip that is worn around your ankle.
> 
> Good evening Ena. Had to reply before my evening milk and cookies. In my experience often a doxie has moxie. Now I wonder, where can I buy that scented strip...


----------



## SINC

sheamusj said:


> Yep, got the job done. Is there a snailmail address for ehmac so I can mail in my dough to become a "Sponsoring Member"?


You should be able to find everything you need to know here in ehMax's thread;

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=44189

He is the Mayor of ehMac and will be glad to assist you.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Busy day has kept me away from The Shang. Seems like I have missed a lot, and now its time to catch up on some reading.

Welcome sheamus to Shangrila. Hope you enjoy your stay and can make it to Cafe Chez Marc for some breakfest. We usually have something good on the go there.

Steve be my name.


----------



## MaxPower

And on special occasions Big Willy's BBQ has some type of meat cooking.


----------



## RevMatt

Still no progress on my MB. Still showing only that it has left Indiana (need to watch more Marx Brothers to get that joke, Beej ), and still saying it will be here tomorrow at noon. I live in hope. In the meantime, I can sadly caress my bluetooth mouse, and dream of being able to use it 

Sheamus, that is an interesting spelling of your name. I am familiar with Seamus, and with Shaymus, but I have never seen Sheamus before. I am, as the handle indicates, Matt. Glad to have you on board.

Sonal, thanks for that. Truly.


----------



## RevMatt

Oh, in case anyone missed it, a truly scary thing has happened. Wine sales grew more than beer last year, and, for the first time, amounted to more in real dollars than spirits. So, to help do my part to stem the slide into a sophisticated nation, I have used the money from my last funeral to buy a bottle of whiskey. I expect all of you to contribute in your own way, as well


----------



## overkill

Checking in to say good night.


----------



## Ena

Good for you on your purchase Matt. All part of a balanced diet 

Not a fan of whiskey but won't say no to a dram of whisky (Scotch)


----------



## Sonal

Bolor, Matt, thank you for your words. I am considerably better than I used to be, but I recently re-entered intensive therapy to deal with new (though related) issues from my childhood. Today was a rough day in that process--all that stuff gets buried for a reason.  Excuse my gloominess, everyone. This stuff is top of mind for me.

BTW, before I forget, welcome to the Shang, Sheamus.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea is ready, please grab a cup and help yourselves. We also have waffles and pancakes on the go this morning. Chocolate chip or blueberry pancakes with some nice Canadian maple syrup. Enjoy.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

one of the best breakfasts i ever had was staying in montreal at a B & B and they put out a european style cold breakfast buffet like i had never seen before or since

deviled eggs, incredible ham, croissants and fruit...

mmm, i just go hungry...


----------



## overkill

Have not had one of those types of breakfests in a while...hmm...turns to mmm!


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. My weekend, so I am off for a day of dad-the-taxi.

My MB is in Ottawa! I really hope it arrives during one of the times I am actually here today


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> Thanks for the sticky buns Margaret. They were delish!!


You are lucky I was busy all day yesterday and didn't see your post. I DID notice that all the buns were gone and wondered who the thief was but it was too late in the day to worry about it. 

And as if that isn't bad enough, my long stick seems to have disappeared too beejacon 

Dr. G will be away a couple more days so I think we need to warn Sheamus that in the world of the Shang, a doxie is a long-haired Dachshund as opposed to a 


> doxy |?däks?| noun ( pl. doxies) archaic a lover or mistress. • a prostitute. ORIGIN mid 16th cent.(originally slang): of unknown origin.


Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Matt, hope that youre new bundle of joy arrives today


----------



## Bolor

Sonal, at least you realize the need for help. That may be a large part of your recovery ... and may that be soon


----------



## winwintoo

You know the joke about the woman (with a certain hair colour) who goes to the doctor and complains that every part of her body is in pain and demonstrates by poking herself all over?

Well, it's not funny. I jammed the pinky on my right hand last night and I'm sure a broken right arm would not be more painful nor debilitating.

I'll console myself with some chocolate and sticky buns. :baby: :baby: 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

Luckily I saved you a few from the jerk that took most of them yesterday. 

I think the word you were looking for was blonde. You aren't blonde are you Margaret?


----------



## Carex

medic03 said:


> By the way Scott you are very brave. I can't wait til Marc comes home:yikes:
> Welcome to our playground Sheamus.
> 
> Treena


I'm hoping he'll give that one a miss. Besides, I think I can outrun him (but not his dogs).


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Things have been crazy busy around here lately, wrapping up with both little one's sicknesses getting worse on the weekend. My wife and I are both averaging 2-3 hours a night sleep for the last week as we are each with one of the kids most of the night. The kids now seem to be on the mend, but both my wife and I are starting to feel sick...


----------



## bhil

BTW, welcome to the Shang Sheamus.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Awake and refreshed and I feel like new today. I just don't know what new thing I will get today.

Sonal, one thing to remember is that your continued presence here in The Shang has elevated our spirits by your very visits. That is quite the opposite of depressing and as one who leads some of us in times of gloom, it reflects well on your own healing process. Continued success in your quest. 

On another note, in case you missed it, I received an e-mail from Gerry MacNutt's parents which I posted in the sticky RIP MacNutt.

I also started a new thread, fearing some might miss it in the original thread since it has been there for so long.


----------



## winwintoo

Carex said:


> Luckily I saved you a few from the jerk that took most of them yesterday.
> 
> I think the word you were looking for was blonde. You aren't blonde are you Margaret?


I'm not blonde, but lately I'm wondering if my auburn hair at birth was a mistake at the factory   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

Auburn highlights are the best. I should know. I have no idea what that means but apparently I have them.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal, I hope my comments didn't sound like I was trivializing your situation. You must understand that I feel for what you are going through and that your family here in the Shang greatly value your presence here.

And as Don said y being here you seem to bring an element of sunshine in here, something we all can use.


----------



## sheamusj

*I LOVE Dictionaries*



winwintoo said:


> Dr. G will be away a couple more days so I think we need to warn Sheamus that in the world of the Shang, a doxie is a long-haired Dachshund as opposed to a
> 
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Thank you Margaret... I'll make sure to pass on this excellent information to my doxie.


----------



## sheamusj

*Warmly Received*



bhil said:


> BTW, welcome to the Shang Sheamus.


Thank you... Once again, the Shang community shines with elegance and courtesy.


----------



## MaxPower

Uh Oh. Another person to grace the Shang who owns a Doxie. We might as well rename the thread to The Doxie Clubhouse


----------



## RevMatt

overkill said:


> Matt, hope that youre new bundle of joy arrives today


Well, poo. It DID arrive, but FedEx are so efficient, it was here two hours early. I wasn't.  So now I am waiting for them to call and say that the truck is back to the depot, and I can go and get it. They will bring it tomorrow, of course, but I have to go to the office tomorrow. And besides, I don't want to wait that long!

Sean, drink lots of tea with lemon juice and honey. Best advice I can offer. Hopefully you and your wife won't get sick at the same time, so you can at least take turns giving the other one peace.


----------



## MaxPower

Both my wife and I were sick last year with either the flu or food poisoning trying to look after our son. And she was pregnant.

BAsically, we had a crying boy not knowing what is going on in the middle of the night with Mommy and Daddy in either washroom being sick.

I wouldn't wish that on any one and I hope it never happens again.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, that "talking on the great white telephone" bit is never fun at any time.


----------



## RevMatt

WOOHOO!!!

This post brought to you by, and on, a brand new MacBook! My first ever truly new computer. (please ignore for today that it is not actually mine.)

A million updates to install. But I thought I'd post while I was waiting


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> WOOHOO!!!
> 
> This post brought to you by, and on, a brand new MacBook! My first ever truly new computer. (please ignore for today that it is not actually mine.)
> 
> A million updates to install. But I thought I'd post while I was waiting


:clap: 

Congratulations RM. 


What colour is the case? How much does it weigh? Does it have all its keys and ports in the right place?


----------



## RevMatt

It is white. It is shockingly lightweight (although heavier than my G3 ibook, natch). All of the ports appear to be in the correct place, although never having seen a MacBook before, I am guessing  Although there is one shock for me - the monitor out port is different than on the iBook, so the adaptor I already own won't work. That's a bummer. The main thing now, though, is waiting for the 450 megs or so of updates to download and install so I can get my mouse working, and get playing with settings.

Hope my wife was expecting to be ignored all evening


----------



## SINC

Have fun with your new toy Matt, they are indeed a pleasure, and just wait until you experience the speed. Wooot!


----------



## bhil

Congrats on the new laptop Matt, I'm jealous. I would love to upgrade to a MBP but unfortunately my PowerBook is just past the year and a half mark, so it has a long life ahead of it. I wish I had a reason to upgrade.


----------



## RevMatt

I'm already revelling in the speed  And the wideness of the screen.

Sean, the work machine that this replaces was 3 years old, the lowest possible Dell at the time, and had a broken USB port and monitor. So talking the church into a replacement wasn't hard. Getting them to let me go Mac took a bit more work, however. 

The ability to take a picture of myself for my account icon is hysterical


----------



## MLeh

Morning (still, barely, here anyway) all.

Busy morning, and more to come in the afternoon, so just a quick pass through to get caught up. I wish I could remember all the clever responses I was going to make to everything I read, and more importantly, had the time to actually type them out! But you all brought a smile to my face this morning, and that's the important thing.

Carry on, gang.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, the "Carry On Gang" movies. I giggled to them as a kid. I recall them as being terribly risque for their time as well.


----------



## RevMatt

Having a cordless mouse is freaky. It seems to defy the laws of the world, or something.

I think I am already more or less used to the machine physically. The keyboard is wonderful, and it is enough comparable in size to my trusty 12" iBook, that there has been no big adjustment. But the new OS will take a while. This dashboard thingy is cute. Might even be useful! Not sure how well all these bells and whistles are going to function with no internet when at work, though. Time will tell. I can't believe how small the dialup modem is! Crazy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back once again in the warm and loving arms of Mother Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm hoping he'll give that one a miss. Besides, I think I can outrun him (but not his dogs)." Scott, you may run................but you cannot hide.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Uh Oh. Another person to grace the Shang who owns a Doxie. We might as well rename the thread to The Doxie Clubhouse." Fine with me, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

sheamusj, welcome to The Shang. What sort of doxie do you own?

Margaret, in Canada, there are smooth haired, long haired and wire haired doxies, and they are either standard or mini sized. Tweenies have yet to be recognized by the CKC.


----------



## RevMatt

The Boss is back! Look busy! 

Glad to have you back, Marc. I hope the trip went well?


----------



## Dr.G.

"My mom told me it's not nice to badger doxies. What do I need to change?" Sheamus, we should headline you at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club.


----------



## SINC

Welcome home Marc.

I tried to keep them in line, but you know, when the cat is away the mice will . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

"Bahh, we don't need no stinking doxies!" Scott, I shall let this one slide, keeping with the tranquil and peaceful nature of "The Way of the Doxie".


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Don. I am still jet lagged. We left SF on Sunday evening at about 6PM Pacific time, went to Vancouver, then on to TO and then back home to St.John's. Arrived at about noon on Monday here in St.John's.

Canadian Customs in Vancouver was good, but coming through TO to the USA is a madhouse.........and I had a US passport!!!!!!


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> Welcome home Marc.
> 
> I tried to keep them in line, but you know, when the cat is away the mice will . . .


The really scary time was when both of you were absent. Most of Carex's misadventures happened during that dark interregnum, I believe


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening Matt. Glad to hear about your new "arrival".


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of new arrivals, we pick up our newest doxie, Fannie (named after Fannie Bryce of "Funny Girl" fame) in about an hour or so.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Speaking of new arrivals, we pick up our newest doxie, Fannie (named after Fannie Bryce of "Funny Girl" fame) in about an hour or so.


Picture please?


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> Hope my wife was expecting to be ignored all evening


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

For some reason they just don't understand why we do that when we get a new toy.  

Congratulations on your new baby Rev.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "Uh Oh. Another person to grace the Shang who owns a Doxie. We might as well rename the thread to The Doxie Clubhouse." Fine with me, Warren.


I'm glad you took that tongue in cheek Marc.

Glad to have you back safe and sound where you belong.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G I have a feeling that Sheamus does not so much "own" a doxie as keep company with one. I tried to explain that a doxie as we refer to them here in the Shang are nice little doggies, but I don't think he understood. Or maybe it's me that doesn't understand.

Welcome back btw,

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, her flight is delayed. So, we pick her up at 730PM my time. I shall email you a pic tomorrow. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Warren. I have just finalized the legal change of name of the clubhouse to the Doxie Clubhouse. ehMax will not change the title of the thread, but in Canada and the US, as well as in Germany and Togo (where doxies are minor gods), we are now incorporated under that name.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the clarification, Margaret. I have been told that "doxies" might be used to speak kindly of a "lady of the night". So, I think it best not to go there with Sheamus on that topic.


----------



## sheamusj

*Apologies to Doxie(s) Everywhere*



Dr.G. said:


> sheamusj, welcome to The Shang. What sort of doxie do you own?
> 
> Margaret, in Canada, there are smooth haired, long haired and wire haired doxies, and they are either standard or mini sized. Tweenies have yet to be recognized by the CKC.


Wonderful to meet you Dr G. 

Margaret kindly gave me fair warning regarding meaning and usage of "doxie". Could not help playing with words and must confess... I love doxies but do not have the pleasure of doxie companionship.

How much is that doxie in the window...


----------



## sheamusj

*Absolutely GREAT Humor*



Dr.G. said:


> "My mom told me it's not nice to badger doxies. What do I need to change?" Sheamus, we should headline you at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club.


You are quick...


----------



## sheamusj

*Virtual Sticky Buns*



winwintoo said:


> Dr. G I have a feeling that Sheamus does not so much "own" a doxie as keep company with one. I tried to explain that a doxie as we refer to them here in the Shang are nice little doggies, but I don't think he understood. Or maybe it's me that doesn't understand.
> 
> Welcome back btw,
> 
> Margaret


You must have discovered I was the one who raided the sticky buns, Mea Cupla! It might make you feel somewhat better in knowing that I gave one (and only one) of your delicious virtual sticky buns to my virtual doxie, she was pixled!


----------



## RevMatt

MaxPower said:


> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> For some reason they just don't understand why we do that when we get a new toy.
> 
> Congratulations on your new baby Rev.


Not only does she not understand, but she is going off to her pilates tonight, and she took an extra work shift tomorrow. Bah. I guess I shall have to not get work done tomorrow


----------



## sheamusj

*Time for Milk and Cookies*

Pleasant dreams to all in the Shang... Hmm, I wonder who is serving coffee in the morning time.


----------



## Ena

Marc. Good to see you home. Hope Fanny settles in all right tonight. Sounds like you need a good night yourself.

Best be off in the sunshine and walk the dog before I get too comfy.


----------



## overkill

Welcome back Marc, please ignore the mess in Cafe Chez Marc, I will have it cleaned up in no time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to meet you too, Sheamus.

"I love doxies but do not have the pleasure of doxie companionship.

How much is that doxie in the window..." If you have a thousand dollars or so, we could send you a puppy from the next doxie litter. Then you shall learn "The Way of the Doxie" first-hand.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc. Good to see you home. Hope Fanny settles in all right tonight. Sounds like you need a good night yourself." Ann, sadly, Fannie was not to be. My son has named her Maggie, and I was outvoted. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, after all the fine meals you have made and served to all of us here in The Shang, I shall clean up the mess.


----------



## Ena

Marc. Maggie sounds just fine to my ears. Is your son a fan of Rod Stewart?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, but that is my favorite song of RS. He wanted either Lucy or Maggie, and I said that Maggie was a fine name.


----------



## MaxPower

sheamusj said:


> Pleasant dreams to all in the Shang... Hmm, I wonder who is serving coffee in the morning time.


That is usually me, since I am the one who is up with two little boys at 5 am. It seems like I am even up before Marc (Dr.G). And he is in NL.

But lately breakfast is shared between myself and overkill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I don't envy your early risings, but you shall remember these moments later in life. Trust me on this reality of fatherhood.


----------



## MaxPower

I'll remember them, but I won't miss them. 

What I will cherish is putting my son to bed and saying I love you and he replies I love you too.

The early mornings not so much.


----------



## SINC

Ladies and Gentlemen,

It gives me great pleasure to introduce you all to Lucy, Marc and Deborah's latest addition to Doxie Manor:


----------



## MaxPower

OK this coming from the *ahem* Animal Lover.

She's a cutie. 

And those ears look so soft.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, yes, a doxie's ear stays soft even as they grow older.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, "Doxie Manor"??? Is that near Baskerville Manor??? What happens when the doxies get loose on the moors?????


----------



## Dr.G.

I regret to inform you that Maggie, is no longer with us. However, we now have Lucy, named after Lucy in the Charlie Brown comic strip. After we watched Lucy boss around the other doxies, this was an appropriate name. So, I ask you to welcome Lucy as the newest doxie to Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, the sole owner and operator of The Doxie Express, The Doxie Emergency Squad, The Doxie Rescue Squad, and the Doxie Medical Emergency Team. All these are parts of LDDo'D Inc., and is traded on the NY Stock Exchange under the symbol DXE. It is currently trading at $13,827.75 a share, and is being actively bought by Warren E. Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway Inc.


----------



## overkill

Beautiful dog Marc, please give Lucy a nice welcome home scratch from one dog lover to another 

Edit: for name change


----------



## RevMatt

Yeah, the name threw me there, but I wasn't going to question Don. He's a journalist, after all, and we all know journalists never make mistakes 

Glad to see the new arrival, and glad to hear she arrived safely. Must have been a scary trip for her, and I'm sure she'll be a while settling in. Although the others of her kind will help, no doubt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you Matt and Steve. 

Yes, Matt, she had a long trip from Victoria to Ottawa, but an even longer trip from Ottawa to St. John's due to a flight delay in Halifax. Still, she is a strong dog and shall most likely be the largest of out pack.


----------



## overkill

Looks like a midnight hockey game is being set up tonight with some friends. Should be nice to hit a clean sheet of ice.


----------



## RevMatt

At least she didn't have to spend time in quarantine, since she didn't cross any borders. That would have been particularly unpleasant, I imagine.

Overkill, I'm not a skater by any means, but my daughter and I did go play in the "snow" pile outside the local arena today. So your fresh ice is our play time


----------



## overkill

Matt, havent seen too many piles being developed right now with the recent warm spell we have had, but I am sure those days are right around the corner


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I seem to still be on SF time. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc, and good night to every one else. Time to lace up the skates.


----------



## SINC

Bed for me too, right after I finish watching The Love God? and oldie starring Don Knotts made in 1969. Kinder and gentler times they were.


----------



## Ena

All going well I may have my car back tomorrow after being in the body shop for two weeks. I know it's only a car but it'll be nice to be driving in something I'm used to. One of the simple pleasures for me is driving home with the top down after being in a stuffy hospital all day.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Just got in from hockey and since I am up I thought I would get an early start on breakfest. Coffee and tea is ready and hot. We also have some apple cider this morning.

I have blueberry and carrot muffins fresh from the oven. Fruit platter is being prepared with some nice pineapple and melon slices for all to enjoy. Also we have the omelette bar open for everyone to put together their own ingredients and throw it into the pan. 

Enjoy!


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the coffee and breakfast Steve. You must have known we were going to get one heck of a storm today and prepared in case of a power outage.

A nice treat this morning. Both of my little men decided to sleep in, so waking up at 6 am is a nice treat. Feels good to sleep in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the treats, Steve. I missed your cooking.


----------



## sheamusj

*Hmm... Morning Coffee, Muffins and Fresh Fruit*



overkill said:


> Good morning everyone. Just got in from hockey and since I am up I thought I would get an early start on breakfest. Coffee and tea is ready and hot. We also have some apple cider this morning.
> 
> I have blueberry and carrot muffins fresh from the oven. Fruit platter is being prepared with some nice pineapple and melon slices for all to enjoy. Also we have the omelette bar open for everyone to put together their own ingredients and throw it into the pan.
> 
> Enjoy!


You are a charming and gracious host, everything is lovely... Now I can say, "Good morning to all at the Shang".

P.S. Did you see the photo of Dr G.'s new doxie (with thanks to Sinc), adorable!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, yes, she is a cutie. The other doxies don't quite know what to make of her just yet. In time, they shall be a pack of killers.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Got up and read the Journal and had my coffee. Dropped by TS for a second cup and a carrot muffin. Thanks Steve.


----------



## overkill

Had another lightning show this morning around 6am, woke me up. Things seem to have settled down a bit, but still quite windy out there.


----------



## overkill

Sheamus, Cafe Chez Marc is open to everyone and anyone as I quickly found out after joining The Shang, so please feel free to stop in at any time and enjoy the treats.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The kids are starting to sleep better at night, but are still waking up several times each, so none of Warren's bliss for me yet.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, everyone. These darker mornings are keeping my daughter asleep longer, so once again I had to bolt out the door. 

Took no work at all to get the new machine set up at work. Wow, I love my Mac.


----------



## Carex

Hello everyone. West coast is looking damn fine this morning. Clear day dawning. Think I'll have coffee on the deck, with a coat on!


----------



## sheamusj

overkill said:


> Sheamus, Cafe Chez Marc is open to everyone and anyone as I quickly found out after joining The Shang, so please feel free to stop in at any time and enjoy the treats.


Thank you for the kind invitation... Cafe Chez Marc it is!


----------



## Beej

Back on Mac. That feels good. Pity I'm at work though.


----------



## sheamusj

Beej said:


> Back on Mac. That feels good. Pity I'm at work though.


No heavy lifting I hope


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, the Cafe Chez Marc serves the finest foods and non-alcoholic drinks in all of ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 15C here in St.John's this afternoon. Great day for the doxies to run about in the back yard. The leaves are starting to change color, and some have fallen in the grass.


----------



## overkill

I cannot wait to go away this weekend for Thanksgiving so that I can take some nice rich pictures of the leaves changing colours up by Lake Huron. Should be a splendid time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good trip, Steve. If you get lost, the Doxie Rescue Squad will track you down within a meter of where you are located. They are trained to stay a meter away from you and protect your perimeter. "Death before dishonor" is there motto.


----------



## Beej

sheamusj said:


> No heavy lifting I hope


Does my belly count?


----------



## MaxPower

Beej said:


> Does my belly count?


Just lug it around in a wheelbarrow.


----------



## Beej

MaxPower said:


> Just lug it around in a wheelbarrow.


Thanks for the suggestion. I hadn't thought of that. I may get a few stares at work, but it will reduce the pressure on my back.


----------



## SINC

Or, heaven forbid, give up beer for a week!


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> Or, heaven forbid, give up beer for a week!


Yeah, whiskey doesn't have all those nasty calories.


----------



## Sonal

RevMatt said:


> Yeah, whiskey doesn't have all those nasty calories.


Yes, all the calories in whiskey are kind and pleasant to have around.


----------



## MLeh

Not so much the calories, as the carbs.


----------



## Cameo

WEll, definately dragging my feet. Lots of work to do. But I love the new house. Going to be fun redecorating.

Hope everyone is well. Glad you are back Marc and give Lucy a hug for me. Abby and the rest too of course.

Matt - congrats on the new computer.

Sheamus - welcome to the shang - a place of peace, sanity, advice and companionship.

Don - hope you are feeling back to normal and no more of those attacks.

Hello to everyone else too.


----------



## SINC

I'm as normal as they come, Jeanne!


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> I'm as normal as they come, Jeanne!


They must come pretty strange out in Don's world.


----------



## Cameo

As normal as me??? cause that's scarey! Sometimes I really take the cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Lucy is asleep in my lap as I read your request. I gave her a hug for you and she looked at me with those tearful hound eyes. Paix.


----------



## sheamusj

Cameo said:


> WEll, definately dragging my feet. Lots of work to do. But I love the new house. Going to be fun redecorating.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Glad you are back Marc and give Lucy a hug for me. Abby and the rest too of course.
> 
> Matt - congrats on the new computer.
> 
> Sheamus - welcome to the shang - a place of peace, sanity, advice and companionship.
> 
> Don - hope you are feeling back to normal and no more of those attacks.
> 
> Hello to everyone else too.


Thank you for the kind welcome and a BIG congrats on your new house! :clap:


----------



## RevMatt

Glad to hear the move worked out well, Cameo. Most of today for me was figuring what I still had to set up on the new machine. The list is long


----------



## MLeh

Afternoon all. I've accomplished lots at work, but my desk doesn't look like it. But we still have lots of apples, so I've left a variety of apple goodies on the counter - help yourselves to baked apples, apple pie, apple cake ... or even some fresh apples (they're in the basket to the right - already washed - even though they're 100% organically grown*)

*not that 100% organically grown was 'intentional' - just that we're too lazy to do anything to the trees except pick the apples when they're ripe, and had a neighbour point out the marketing value of our laziness ...


----------



## Beej

Grrr. Couldn't get the airport express to work with my new Mac...not the first time I've had trouble with the thing...never had a problem with my old Linksys...that I gave away...grumble.

Time to relax.

That's better.


----------



## sheamusj

Here in the Shang I want to give acknowledgement and a HUGE thank you to Vexel for solving a very annoying problem with Internet radio connection problem after iTunes 7.0 software update of yesterday.

You can see the original posts in the ehmac troubleshooting forum.

Vexel found the solution and... within just a few hours! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Talk about a great ehmac community... Talk about great ehmac members... I'm in awe! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ena

Beej. You could rest your beer on your 'front porch' (belly)


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Beej. You could rest your beer on your 'front porch' (belly)


Ann, Beej is much too busy "Expressing" himself to think of such things. beejacon


----------



## Beej

Those posts gave me some belly-laughs. 

I did the 'reset' dance by unplugging things and returning the airport express to factory defaults and then plugging things back in according to an established order (the 'steps' in the dance). Apparently the Apple gods were in a good mood, so it works now.

So where did that beer go?


----------



## Dr.G.

"They must come pretty strange out in Don's world."

Welcome to Mr. Don's Neighborhood. Today's episode -- "The missing doxie".

http://www.barbneal.com/wav/tvthemes/mrrogers.wav

It's a beautiful day in this neighborhood,
A beautiful day for a neighbor.
Would you be mine?
Could you be mine?...

It's a neighborly day in this beauty wood,
A neighborly day for a beauty.
Would you be mine?
Could you be mine?...

I've always wanted to have a neighbor just like you.
I've always wanted to live in a neighborhood with you.

So, let's make the most of this beautiful day.
Since we're together we might as well say:
Would you be mine?
Could you be mine?
Won't you be my neighbor?
Won't you please,
Won't you please?
Please won't you be my neighbor? 
__________________________________

"Boys and girls, today one of the doxies went missing on the trolly in the Neighborhood of Make Believe. So, I hope that you will be on the look-out for a doxie puppy in your neighborhood. She was a little puppy and she wants to return to the loving home of Mr. Don's neighborhood. So, boy and girls, think happy thoughts and keep your eyes and ears open. 

Thank you boys and girls."


----------



## sheamusj

*Time for Milk and Cookies*

Good night and sweet dreams to all in the Shang community. 

Please feel free to enjoy a virtual glass of milk and some cookies that I've left on the virtual table, tonight you can choose from oatmeal raisin, chocolate chip or hermit cookies. For milk you can choose 1%, 2%, regular or chocolate, and for those lactose intolerant, Soy milk is avaiable.

I had hope to leave some of Margaret's virtual sticky buns that I nabbed the other evening, but I gave the last one to my beloved virtual doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, I LOVE Hermit Cookies. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "They must come pretty strange out in Don's world."
> 
> Welcome to Mr. Don's Neighborhood. Today's episode -- "The missing doxie"."


Uh oh, now *I'm* going to have to write a poem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sesame Street Theme Lyrics by Joe Raposo, Jon Stone & Bruce Hart 

Sunny Day
Sweepin' the clouds away
On my way to where the air is sweet

Can you tell me how to get,
How to get to Sesame Street

Come and play
Everything's A-OK
Friendly neighbors there
That's where we meet

Can you tell me how to get
How to get to Sesame Street

It's a magic carpet ride
Every door will open wide
To Happy people like you--
Happy people like
What a beautiful

Sunny Day
Sweepin' the clouds away
On my way to where the air is sweet

Can you tell me how to get,
How to get to Sesame street...

How to get to Sesame Street


----------



## Dr.G.

"Look up, look waaaaay up! One little chair for one of you, and a bigger chair for two more to curl up in, and for someone who likes to rock, a rocking chair in the middle."


----------



## Dr.G.

http://archives.cbc.ca/IDC-1-68-1757-12041-11/on_this_day/arts_entertainment/twt

God bless you, Ernie Coombs.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.retrojunk.com/details_tvshows/383-fred-penners-place/

Lest we forget Fred Penner's Place.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I'm as normal as they come, Jeanne!


There's a joke in there somewhere, I just can't seem to find it.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> "Look up, look waaaaay up! One little chair for one of you, and a bigger chair for two more to curl up in, and for someone who likes to rock, a rocking chair in the middle."


"Rusty! Ruuuuusty!"  Love that Giant.


----------



## overkill

Looks like a nice quiet evening has come to an end and it is time for bed. Night to all and see you at breakfest.

Jeanne, glad to hear that you are enjoying your new home.

Marc, thank you for brining back some childhood memories with those quotes.

Everyone else, party likes its 2006!


----------



## overkill

Also thanks for the Doxie protection Marc


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. We have some nice coffee (dark roast as well) and some tea ready. Anyone up for a nice old fashion grilled cheese sandwich, please ask and we can get one on the stove. We also have some nice Westerns ready as well. Fruit platter is out and help yourselves. Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, not sure if you watched the very last Friendly Giant show. I am amazed that they let it air. How could the FG not realize that there was a man's arm in the Rusty puppet??? When he took out that axe and cut off Rusty's neck, and blood spurted all over the set, I was horrified. Still, my son was not aware of what actually happened. Talk about the suspension of disbelief!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheamusj

overkill said:


> Good morning everyone. We have some nice coffee (dark roast as well) and some tea ready. Anyone up for a nice old fashion grilled cheese sandwich, please ask and we can get one on the stove. We also have some nice Westerns ready as well. Fruit platter is out and help yourselves. Cheers.


Morning all... Just coffee this morning.

Darn it! Second application glitch in one day. First iTunes 7 radio connection (now fixed with thanks to the ehmac troubleshooting team) Now Entourage... Works fine on my darling wife's side of the computer but not on my side, gives "the action could not be completed. Mail error." I think it might be a problem with the account.

Anyway, gotta go and get it fixed... Grrr.

Thanks for the morning coffee, delicious!


----------



## overkill

Cant say that I caught that episode.


----------



## MaxPower

sheamusj said:


> Darn it! Second application glitch in one day. First iTunes 7 radio connection (now fixed with thanks to the ehmac troubleshooting team) Now Entourage... Works fine on my darling wife's side of the computer but not on my side, gives "the action could not be completed. Mail error." I think it might be a problem with the account.
> 
> Anyway, gotta go and get it fixed... Grrr


Try holding the option key when launching Entourage.

This brings up a menu that allows you to compress your DB (recommended from time to time) and I think some repair options.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast Steve.


----------



## sheamusj

Joy in Mudville, my Entourage problem is fixed, typical rebuild did the trick. The computer challenges and emotional side effects for this non-tech personal are a bother, especially when I have two problems in one day. The surprising thing is I am learning.

Now that things have returned to a safe orbit... I wonder if Cafe Chez Mac would be agreeable with my enjoying another cup of his delicious dark roast coffee this morning.


----------



## overkill

Sheamus, please help yourself to another cup. We always have the next pot ready to go.


----------



## sheamusj

MaxPower said:


> sheamusj}Darn it! Second application glitch in one day. Now Entourage... Anyway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try holding the option key when launching Entourage.
> 
> This brings up a menu that allows you to compress your DB (recommended from time to time) and I think some repair options.
> 
> Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MaxPower, I read your "how to" solution just after I had done exactly that. Bloody glad it's fixed. The technical challenges are one thing (means that at darn near 60 I just have to keep learning new stuff in new areas). The emotional turmoil I experience when problems arise and get in the way of my getting stuff done, well that's another kettle of fish entirely.
Click to expand...


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. My problems this morning are of a more 'basic' nature - our line out to the septic tank is plugged up (probably tree roots again) and so we're under a 'no flush' advisory until further notice.

And sheamus - Entourage? I'm sorry ... have you just come over from the dark side? You'll want to explore the joy that is mail.app


----------



## Beej

Morning all. A sinfully relaxing morning here, with nice crisp air and some sunshine. Reminds me of home.


----------



## sheamusj

MLeh said:


> Morning all... And sheamus - Entourage? I'm sorry ... have you just come over from the dark side? You'll want to explore the joy that is mail.app


Morning, nope I've been a Mac user since 1984. I like Entourage. What in the heck is mail.app?


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, if you did not have young children at the time, you might have missed it that morning. It was briefly shown on CBC News that night, but it was truly a bloody sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, the "Cafe Chez Mac" was closed years ago due to health violations. The Cafe Chez Marc has been here at The Shang since posting #1. So, enjoy and take as much as you want of whatever we have here.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all.

Steve, I see you have Westerns on the menu. Having once lived in SW Ontario, I know what they are, but no one east of the Lakehead would know what you are talking about. For the benefit of confused westerners, such sandwiches are know to us as "Denvers". So I will have a coffe and a Denver, thanks.

Sheamus, mail.app is Apple's very own mail application and you will find it in your dock, near the left, beside Safari, that looks like a postage stamp. It is far superior to Entourage which I quit using after I retired. It has so many neat features, but go to Apples web site and read about it for yourself. I see you are running Panther, so not all those great goodies will be available to you. Time to upgrade to Tiger perhaps? 

Jeanne, glad to hear you are settling in to your new home.

And Marc, I still owe you a poem when I get a few minutes to spare.


----------



## overkill

Thank you for that bit of information Don. I will make the necessary changes to the Menu to include our friends in the West.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Another busy day ahead, but one of the little ones slept through the night and the other was only up twice so I am more rested today. I see things are keeping busy around here without me so I'm off to work and I'll let you carry on.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Was anyone listening to the Current this morning? If you did, or can, it's the second half hour I am interested in. After the mailbox portion, they talked about fair trade chocolate, a topic I wrote them a letter about. And apparently, they did indeed open the segment with a letter from a listener, but I was away from the radio at the time, and missed it. So, the question is, was it my letter?


----------



## Carex

Ran my ass off (if you see it let me know) playing ultimate last night. Feel like I got hit by a truck this morning. Trying to keep up with 20 somethings is tough but oh so enjoyable. I need something restorative to enjoy another fine day out here.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Ran my ass off (if you see it let me know) playing ultimate last night. Feel like I got hit by a truck this morning. Trying to keep up with 20 somethings is tough but oh so enjoyable. I need something restorative to enjoy another fine day out here.


I think I found it Scott:


----------



## Carex

I knew somebody would.


----------



## Beej

Sinc handed your butt to you. No platter, though.


----------



## MaxPower

I see it's a full moon tonight.


----------



## MLeh

sheamusj said:


> Morning, nope I've been a Mac user since 1984. I like Entourage. What in the heck is mail.app?


Mail.app is that little thing called "Mail", which works in conjunction with iCal (a calendar application) and Address Book in OSX to give you contact management.

Most people, once they switch from Entourage, prefer it, at least in my experience. Mail has some nice features.

[edit: I see Don already answered this]


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, full moon tomorrow night.


----------



## Carex

I think he was referring to Sinc's discovery of my "moon".


----------



## SINC

Kiko And The Lavender Moon
Moondance
Whole Of The Moon
Moonshadow
Blue Moon
Moon Over Bourbon Street
Bad Moon Rising
Harvest Moon
New Moon On Monday
Walking On The Moon
Pink Moon
Yellow Moon
Moon
Mr. Moonlight 
Sisters Of The Moon
There's A Moon In The Sky (Called The Moon)
Moon River
Bark At The Moon
Moon Rise Blues
Moon On My Shoulder
Red Moon
Cajun Moon
Havana Moon
Spidery Moon
Climbing To The Moon
Bike Ride To The Moon
Drunk on the Moon
Moon Over Miami
Underneath The Cotton Moon
Moonlight On The Mississippi
Moonlight
Teasing Moon
Underneath The Mellow Moon
Neon Moon
Tropic Moon
New Moon Daughter
Moon Song
Man In The Moon
Moon Dance
Moonflower
Ticket to the Moon
It's Only a Paper Moon
To the Moon and Back


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh. Guess I missed that reference, Scott.


----------



## MLeh

Don: From my iTunes:

Moonlight Sonata
Moonbeam Song
Song to the Moon
Once in a Blue Moon
Moonlight Serenade
Valentine Moon
Full Moon of Love
Sugar Moon
Blame it on the Moon
The Great Escape (The Last Of You/Fallin' From The Moon)
Moonlight Shadow
Man on the Moon
Sonny Got Caught In The Moonlight
Dancing In The Moonlight

(I don't think I duplicated anything ...)


----------



## SINC

Nope, you just elongated my list. Did it 'cause there was so much mooning goin' on here today.


----------



## RevMatt

You're all weird.


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> You're all weird.


Nope. Just crazy like a badger.


----------



## MLeh

RevMatt said:


> You're all weird.


You're just jealous.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Nope. Just crazy like a badger.


I resemble that remark.



> Search results for: Brock
> From the Saxon Broc, a badger. Broch, in Gaelic or Irish, Cor. Br. and Welsh, has the same meaning.


And I might be a little weird, but I'm not crazy.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Who me?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Who me?


I think your name is Don or Sinc


----------



## SINC

Ah, that me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, now you did it.............. There are doxies running all over looking for the crazy badgers. I had to offer them special treats to call off their search. From now on, use the "b" word with caution. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Lucy, the newest doxie puppy, is still on Victoria time, and gets us up at 6AM. It means earlier nights, but I am able to start teaching at about 630AM and finished by 9AM. Then I am free the rest of the morning, coming on and off WebCT in the afternoon and evening.

Good night, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Of COURSE I'm jealous! I want to see the world from the saftey of a padded room, too!


----------



## SINC

Nighters Marc, I won't be too far behind.


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sheamus, mail.app is Apple's very own mail application and you will find it in your dock, near the left, beside Safari, that looks like a postage stamp. It is far superior to Entourage which I quit using after I retired. It has so many neat features, but go to Apples web site and read about it for yourself. I see you are running Panther, so not all those great goodies will be available to you. Time to upgrade to Tiger perhaps?


Appreciate the education regarding mail (I'll give it a try). And, I'm going to follow your advice and upgrade to Tiger.


----------



## sheamusj

Night all, meet you at the Shang in the morning.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea hot and ready. We have our custom fruit platter set out, I have gone ahead and added some nice kiwis to the tray. We also have french toast slices stuffed with cottage cheese and blueberries for those who fancy a hardy meal this morning. Also there is some nice NY and Montreal style bagels. Help yourselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, thank you for the NYC and Montreal style bagels this morning. I shall have one of each, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, Lucy is fitting it quite well here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. She made her first "rescue mission" yesterday, albeit just across the street for a little girl who was crying. Amazing how a doxie puppy is able to chase away both tears and badgers.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all. 

I went to bed early last night and still woke up tired. So the breakfast and coffee is welcome Steve.

And Marc, sorry about the badger reference. Oops. there I go again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, we have no fears of badgers in our house, nor do we fear wolverines or any sort of intruder.


----------



## overkill

Glad to hear that Lucy is fitting in Marc.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all, just time for a quick coffee, thanks Steve.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Nice to see so many of you up and about today. Coffee smells good.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Is anyone else having problems with Steve's avatar or just me? I see a missing image marker in it's place.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Morning all! Is anyone else having problems with Steve's avatar or just me? I see a missing image marker in it's place.


Works fine on my MBP. (Today it is a mask of some sort.)


----------



## medic03

His Avatar looks like is usually does on my G5 too. Steve, thanks for the coffee. Beautiful crisp clear morning here. Nice way to start Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, everyone. Another beautiful day here.


----------



## bhil

Interesting, his avatar now looks fine to me too. The server it is hosted on must have been unaccessible while I was on this morning.


----------



## winwintoo

Yikes, the nursing home Mom is in has some nasty virus and one of the ladies in her room has it. This morning, they are confined to their rooms - must be a lot of people sick. 

With Mom's system already compromised due to the cancer and chemo treatments, we're keeping our fingers crossed.

Stones are in town and the spell checkers at the Leader-Post didn't catch that Ron Woods' wife's name is "Jo" not "Jo_*e*_.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Good day all. On vacation and lovin' it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my prayers shall be with your mom today. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Beej. I hear that Wolverine Falls, MT is great this time of year. I have never been to Montana, but I hear that it truly is "Big Sky" country, and the wolverines are huge. Have fun.


----------



## overkill

Maragret, I hope your mom is doing alright. 

Getting ready to take off for the weekend, going up to my Dad's trailer to spend some time with him and his wife. Get some fresh air while I am up there.


----------



## Carex

Not on vacation and still loving it. Coffee smells great. It rained overnight, but it is wonderful again. 

Did someone say there was an intruder about?


----------



## RevMatt

The smell of coffee is almost as good as the taste. Enjoy your holidays, Beej. Have on for me, too 

Not going to be able to get away and spend Thanksgiving with the family, but we will, at least, have a visit from some friends. And they are coming from Montreal, so they will come bearing gifts of bagels 

They will be visiting on Saturday night, though, which kinda turns up the sermon writing pressure. Of course, I'm supposed to get it completely finished and not leave the last few paragraphs for Saturday EVERY week, but never mind that


----------



## MLeh

Morning, everyone.

Margaret - my thoughts are with your mother. 

Matt - don't you just have a filing cabinet full of sermons for easy access? Filed and cross indexed by bible verse & topic? With appropriate hymns duly noted, of course. Man, for someone who only works one day a week you sure do complain about working a lot (okay ... I'll stop now).


----------



## RevMatt

This is only my second time through the cycle, you know. The old farts have a filing cabinet to draw on, I am still building mine.  That said, Thanksgiving is hardly one of my more demanding topics.

And I make my organists work, and pick hymns with me.


----------



## overkill

Hope that everyone has a nice thanksgiving weekend. I am off for the weekend so wont be around Shangri-la that much til Monday.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Thanksgiving, Steve. We shall have the traditional Thanksgiving Weiner in our home on Monday. We have turkey on American Thanksgiving. Paix, mes amis. 

Tomorrow, my wife makes my traditional birthday apple cake from a Jewish recipe.


----------



## sheamusj

Margaret, our family send thoughts and prayers for your Mom and you!


----------



## sheamusj

Happy Thanksgiving to all in the Shang.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you all (and Mom thanks you too!) for your kind thoughts. I'm just glad we got Mom's computer working last week so she'll have something to do while she's confined to her room.

Me? I must be getting really slow. No doubt about it really.

I was going for coffee with a friend and we had to pass by the front door of the Hotel Sask (where the Stones are supposed to be staying) There was a crowd of people so we stopped to ask what was going on - they were just there on spec, in case somebody interesting showed up. Then along came a camera crew from Global tv. I asked them if they knew something. 

So I'm chatting with the on-air person and the camera guy and I notice that my friend is moving away pretty quickly. What's going on I think. Then I notice that there's a microphone in my face and the camera is on - do I feel stupid. So I might be on tv again proving to the world how clueless I am.

When we came back from coffee, the crowd had grown and people are milling around with Stones pictures and pens waiting for autographs.

Me? I'm going up on the roof to listen to the show from there.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Drat, I only get CTV Regina on my satellite, but I do get Global Saskatoon. Maybe I will see you there Margaret.

Happy Thanksgiving weekend to all. My youngest son and his wife are coming over for Thanksgiving dinner on Sunday which just happens to be our 41st wedding anniversary. So, we're gonna do something special and burn a dead bird or something.

Won't that be fun?


----------



## winwintoo

I didn't make it to tv - that's a good thing. Nor did we see the Stones, but we did see some guy walking Keith Richards' dog.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Margaret - that's only 3 degrees of separation.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Margaret - that's only 3 degrees of separation.


Um, er, ah, isn't it three channels?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mick Jagger owns a dachshund.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Mick Jagger owns a dachshund.


Interesting - I knew there was something I liked about him.

The dog we saw was pretty scruffy - apparently, Keith Richards rescued it in Russia.

I don't think we can hear the concert from here. The stage is facing the wrong way. We'll be able to see some to the pyro effects from our roof, but probably not hear anything.

sigh

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say goodnight to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Remind me to never again use eBay.

I have a Toshiba Laptop that I bought for My Computer Training business and since I am no longer doing the training, what do I need a PC for? So I decided to sell it on eBay. Turns out I sold it for $15,099. WOW!! And the buyer is from Nigeria!! What a shock.

They must be the same people that Margaret gave her banking information to.

It just makes me mad since I had some legitimate buyers and now the auction is over. Fortunately for me I don't have to sell to them because of their shipping location.

But I offered the auction again to a buyer via a Second Chance Offer, so hopefully the bidder will contact me and I can negotiate a price via email.

OK I'm done now.

On the plus side of things, I've been building a shed and I'm almost done. It feels good to create something with your own hands.

Time to go to bed.

Night all.


----------



## SINC

Every time I say it on this board, I get dumped on, but really folks, how many more have to get burned on eBay?

It's just a bad deal all round.

Forget I said that, but I hope Shangers remember the warning.

Night all.


----------



## MaxPower

Fortunately I didn't get burned. Since I still have my Laptop and I'm not bound to sell to the winning bidder I'm still unscathed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I guess it is just the two of us up early today. How is the world treating you my friend?


----------



## sheamusj

Morning fellas. One of our sons (Joshua) met my darling wife and I this morning to do a little Thanksgiving shopping at St Lawrence Market in downtown Toronto. The Market was fab, especially if one enjoys cooking and wonderful top-quality fresh ingredients. 

Four of our sons live together and they are having the Thanksiving Dinner at their home. All of my eight children, three grandchildren, husbands, assorted serious others... around twenty people. It ought to be fun.

Again, Happy Thanksgiving to all at the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon jour, mon frere. Great day today. Going out to help my wife select apples for my apple birthday cake. This is from a Jewish recipe and I love this cake. 

The doxies are getting used to Lucy. They are forming into a real pack now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A happy Thanksgiving to you as well, Sheamus. For some reason, I thought you were in your 20's.


----------



## SINC

Sheamus had me fooled too Marc, but I had him around 35, I guess because he was intoduced here by Warren. He sure looks young for his age.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> A happy Thanksgiving to you as well, Sheamus. For some reason, I thought you were in your 20's.


You sweet talker you! Then again, for a nanosecond or two, only on certain full-moon days, I do feel as though in my twenties.


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Sheamus had me fooled too Marc, but I had him around 35, I guess because he was intoduced here by Warren. He sure looks young for his age.


You gentleman exhibit "sense of humor" of the highest order!


----------



## SINC

A life without humour is hollow indeed.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr G., I visited your university webpage, then noted one of your posts that mentioned WEBCT. Does this mean that you are involved with Memorial's distance learning program?


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> A life without humour is hollow indeed.


That's not funny. :lmao:


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Sheamus had me fooled too Marc, but I had him around 35, I guess because he was intoduced here by Warren. He sure looks young for his age.


First... I believe your first name may be Don. Please confirm.

Second... OK I'll bite... What about your vow of silence?

Third... I very much enjoy your sense of humor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, I was Memorial's first full-time teleprofessor. I have developed and taught more literacy ed web courses than anyone in Canada. I have also taught more web courses to more students than anyone here at Memorial, with over 1500 undergrad and grad students taught since the winter semester of 1997.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, Don (aka Sinc, aka Sinc the Wise), is part of a monastic order of monks that once roamed the Canadian heartland in search of converts. They don't have so much of a vow of silence as they do experience going for long periods of time without speaking to any human. Don now has his missionary work conducted in his RV. He goes by the name of Rock of Ages Donny as he spreads the his beliefs of the goodness of people, the essential concept that we need to share love and kindness to each other, and that we should respect ourselves and our environment.


----------



## SINC

sheamusj said:


> First... I believe your first name may be Don. Please confirm.


Right you are!



sheamusj said:


> Second... OK I'll bite... What about your vow of silence?









sheamusj said:


> Third... I very much enjoy your sense of humor.


Why thank you sir!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, not too many people here in The Shang to whom you have to say "sir". I guess your fine mother taught you to respect your elders. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Sheamus, Don (aka Sinc, aka Sinc the Wise), is part of a monastic order of monks that once roamed the Canadian heartland in search of converts. They don't have so much of a vow of silence as they do experience going for long periods of time without speaking to any human. Don now has his missionary work conducted in his RV. He goes by the name of Rock of Ages Donny as he spreads the his beliefs of the goodness of people, the essential concept that we need to share love and kindness to each other, and that we should respect ourselves and our environment.


Ah... Illumination! 

I also appreciate Don's definitative response to my earlier "vow of silence" question. He is good!


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. High spirits around here today, clearly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Matt. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Sheamus, I was Memorial's first full-time teleprofessor. I have developed and taught more literacy ed web courses than anyone in Canada. I have also taught more web courses to more students than anyone here at Memorial, with over 1500 undergrad and grad students taught since the winter semester of 1997.


Two questions: 

[1] Would you be open to undertaking a dialogue regarding university distance education?

[2] I noted on ehmac posts (mostly to do with buying/selling) in other forums that using Gmail account on member profile is not highly looked upon.


----------



## sheamusj

RevMatt said:


> Morning, all. High spirits around here today, clearly.


Morning Matt!

Did I tell you that someone gave me the bird this morning. Then again, it was the St. Lawrence Market and it was a 26 pound turkey.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Don, not too many people here in The Shang to whom you have to say "sir". I guess your fine mother taught you to respect your elders. Paix, mon frere.


Dr. G., I understood Don (aka Sinc the Wise) perfectly. The "Sir" in reference to my elder virtual (and ugly) sibling.


----------



## SINC

Morning Matt, yes the place is in high spirits this morning.

If you give me some time today, after my visit to the local for my afternoon pint, the place will be high in spirits as well.


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Morning Matt, yes the place is in high spirits this morning.
> 
> If you give me some time today, after my visit to the local for my afternoon pint, the place will be high in spirits as well.


Any substance to the rumor... Badgers frequent your local?


----------



## SINC

sheamusj said:


> Any substance to the rumor... Badgers frequent your local?


No, but I have noticed a couple of Cougars lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The "Sir" in reference to my elder virtual (and ugly) sibling." Sheamus, if Don is your "elder virtual (and ugly) sibling", and his is my older and wiser brother as well, that makes us brothers. Now, I guess I have two older brothers. You are a middle child now.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> "The "Sir" in reference to my elder virtual (and ugly) sibling." Sheamus, if Don is your "elder virtual (and ugly) sibling", and his is my older and wiser brother as well, that makes us brothers. Now, I guess I have two older brothers. You are a middle child now.


Misunderstanding... I meant my virtual (ugly) older sibling.


----------



## RevMatt

Things are well enough here, although I didn't sleep nearly enough. Stil, fantastically beautiful sunny day, so it is hard to grump too much. We are expecting some friends, as I think I mentioned once already, and that will be nice. I'm going now ot have a shower, and then to clean the house a little. Although the truth is, that have a neat house is not a high priority, and with our current schedules, just keeping it free of colonies of sentient mould is enough of a challenge


----------



## SINC

Ann and I are off the the grocery store this morning to buy the fixin's for a Thanksgiving casserole she wants to try. It has turnips, potatoes, carrots, parsnips, butternut squash and some spices which are boiled, mashed then pressed in a dish and baked in the oven as a side dish to the turkey. Since we both love root veggies, this looks like a good dish.

Our youngest son and his wife will join us for dinner tomorrow, not only to celebrate Thanksgiving, but also our 41st wedding anniversary on October 8.

I already know what we are having for Thanksgiving Day dinner. Leftover turkey.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "The "Sir" in reference to my elder virtual (and ugly) sibling." Sheamus, if Don is your "elder virtual (and ugly) sibling", and his is my older and wiser brother as well, that makes us brothers. Now, I guess I have two older brothers. You are a middle child now.


And I always think of you and Don as virtual Father figures to me. So shaemusj would be an Uncle.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Sheamus had me fooled too Marc, but I had him around 35, I guess because he was intoduced here by Warren. He sure looks young for his age.


I merely introduced The Shang to him. The rest was up to sheamusj.

But I am glad that he has joined our family.

In all honesty I pegged him as an "Old Fart" like you two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, if Don and Sheamus are older than me (I am now 58, since today is my birthday), why am I not the uncle? Or you could be my younger brother, since I have had neither a younger or older brother.


----------



## RevMatt

It's not that long since your last birthday, is it?  And having seen your picture, there's no way you are 58. One day, one day, we shall get a straight answer out of Marc. I pledge to make it so!


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I should have been born on Oct.6th, but I was a breech-birth baby and I kept my mother in labor for 36 hours. I was born in Gotham Hospital in NYC, the same hospital that Babe Ruth died in the month before. So, that is about as straight and honest an answer as I am able to give you short of showing you my birth certificate.


----------



## RevMatt

I'll believe you. Hundreds wouldn't, but I will! I'll just be sure to make a note for next year 

Happy Birthday, and I hope I look as well preserved as you do at 58! Although some of my confusion, I will confess, came from me not realising how old my parents were. I had them younger, and so you, too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Matt. I did go through a period where I had quarterly birthdays, but I used that to justify to neighbors all the dogs we had. So, whenever they saw a new dog, and asked where it came from, I said, "It was a birthday gift from my wife." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sheamusj

Belated Happy Birthday Dr. G.!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in -- 

"William Shatner, the Montreal-born actor best known as Captain Kirk on Star Trek and now a series regular on Boston Legal, will be adding another role to his resumé: game show host."

The 75-year-old star is set to front Show Me the Doxie, according to the trade paper The Hollywood Reporter. Doxies from all over North America will come and be interviewed by Shatner. I am not sure where the actual game part comes in, but it is being sponsored by Apple Computers, Ford Motors, Proctor & Gambel and General Foods. We sent in our application this evening.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> This just in --
> 
> "William Shatner, the Montreal-born actor best known as Captain Kirk on Star Trek and now a series regular on Boston Legal, will be adding another role to his resumé: game show host."
> 
> The 75-year-old star is set to front Show Me the Doxie, according to the trade paper The Hollywood Reporter. Doxies from all over North America will come and be interviewed by Shatner. I am not sure where the actual game part comes in, but it is being sponsored by Apple Computers, Ford Motors, Proctor & Gambel and General Foods. We sent in our application this evening.


Well, I'll be dog-gone... Better retain a top-notch entertainment lawyer because your doxies are about to become stars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sheamus, but my birthday is still going strong. We just got back from a surprise party out at Boston Pizza. Now we are here for birthday cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, we have the law firm or Dewey, Cheatham and Howe representing Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, so we are in good hands.


----------



## sheamusj

I love it... Moxie Doxies!


----------



## sheamusj

Bon soir and pleasant dreams to all in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, our doxies certainly have moxie, as well as chutzpah and they even "kvell" over their victories.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sheamus. See you at Brunch tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Well, we just got finished with the prep work for tomorrow's combined 41st wedding anniversary/Thanksgiving feast. Hope I am not this tired at this time tomorrow to eat it all.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pre-anniversary kudos to you and your wife, Don. 41 years is a long time to be married.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in The Shang.......at least for me. See you all at Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, if Don and Sheamus are older than me (I am now 58, since today is my birthday), why am I not the uncle? Or you could be my younger brother, since I have had neither a younger or older brother.


The feeling is mutual Marc.

I do recall you were the first to welcome me to ehMac when I first joined.

And Happy Birthday Big Brother.


----------



## MaxPower

And might I add a happy anniversary to Don and Mrs, SINC. Here's to many more.


----------



## Ena

Marc, a belated very happy birthday to you. 

Don and Mrs. Congratulations on your wedding anniversary. 

Margaret. Do hope your mother is coping all right with the virus situation and she doesn't end up catching it too.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning All.

Where did that coffee pot go? Ah there it is. Ok not cleaned. No problem.

Now where did the coffee go?

Boy this place is a mess this morning.

Please bear with me while I clean up this mess so I can get breakfast going. But the coffee and tea is on.


----------



## sheamusj

A Good Sunday morning to all in the Shang.

Congrats to Don and his wife on their 41st Wedding Anniversary!

Dr. G., how was the birthday cake?

MaxPower, thanks for cleaning up and putting on the coffee this morning.

Margaret, hope your Mom is getting better and better every day.


----------



## MaxPower

You're welcome for the coffee sheamusj.

Now for breakfast. Care to lend a hand? I think we will have pancakes with blueberries or whatever berry you want in them with fresh Maple Syrup. But today, I think the pancakes will have a twist. Fresh Ricotta Cheese will be added and a touch of Vanilla.


----------



## MaxPower

By the way. Happy Anniversary Don and Ann.

Hope your cake was delicious Marc.

And we haven't heard from Jeanne in a while. I hope the move went well and she is settling in.


----------



## sheamusj

MaxPower said:


> You're welcome for the coffee sheamusj.
> 
> Now for breakfast. Care to lend a hand? I think we will have pancakes with blueberries or whatever berry you want in them with fresh Maple Syrup. But today, I think the pancakes will have a twist. Fresh Ricotta Cheese will be added and a touch of Vanilla.


Happy to lend a hand in making breakfast for the gang in the Shang. It's your kitchen so as your're the Chef... What are the assignments to this new sous-chef?

BTW, don't mean to be forward... would it be OK with you if we moved to a first-name basis. Me... Sheamus, you... ?


----------



## MaxPower

And I am Warren. Pleased to meet you.


----------



## sheamusj

MaxPower said:


> And I am Warren. Pleased to meet you.


Pleased meeting you as well Warren, and thank you for inviting me to the Shang.

What is it like living in St. George? Is it beautiful? How far is St. George from Toronto? Have you always lived in Ontario?


----------



## SINC

Good morning all.

Sheamus, Warren lives in ST. GEORGE Ontario, not Prince George BC. 

Margaret all the best to your Mom. I hope her internet connection helps to take her mind off her health issues and pass the time.

Happy belated BD Marc. By the way, when in October is Deborah going to be in Camrose for the dog show, and which dog will accompany her?

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## MaxPower

I live in St. George actually. It's a small village outside of Brantford, Ontario.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. On my way out to work in the dark and wet to mash some prunes. 

Enjoyable brunch to you.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all, and Happy Thanksgiving weekend. I'll be making pumpkin pies in a moment, so will leave one on the counter for all to enjoy this afternoon. The whipped cream is in the fridge.

Happy Anniversary to Don & Ann, and belated birthday wishes to Marc.

Sheamus: Prince George is approximately a 10 hour drive from Vancouver. I don't live there, but I drive the drive often enough.


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sheamus, Warren lives in ST. GEORGE Ontario, not Prince George BC.
> 
> Margaret all the best to your Mom. I hope her internet connection helps to take her mind off her health issues and pass the time.
> 
> Happy belated BD Marc. By the way, when in October is Deborah going to be in Camrose for the dog show, and which dog will accompany her?
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all.


Thank You Don. Apologies Warren. I'll edit that post.


----------



## medic03

Birthdays and anniversaries and pumpkins oh my! Sounds like a delicious weekend for everyone! No shortage of desserts going around. We will all have to ween ourselves from the sugar high this week. I am off to make my pumpkin pie (cheesecake) too Elaine.
How many celebrate Thanksgiving on Sunday rather than Monday? 

Happy Turkey Day!!!


----------



## SINC

Sunday here this year. Nearly every year too.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

Mom is bearing up well under her confinement - so far she hasn't let the bug catch her, but she's keeping in touch with her network of e-pals and relatives and playing slots, so she's happy.

It's cold and miserable here today - I'm glad I don't have any plans.

As it happens, I'm alone for Thanksgiving, so will be dining on steak rather than turkey unless I decide to nip over to the hotel and partake of their turkey spread - haven't decided yet.

I actually prefer not to "gather" since I'm basically a loner and the stress involved is not worth it.

Happy Belated Birthday Dr. G and Happy Anniversary Ann and Don!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Happy Sunday, all. Well, for everyone who isn't a Turkey.

Jeanne has poked her head in at least once since the move, so she lived through it 

Not sure if we will have a big meal at all. Won't be today, my wife is working. We couldn't get free to join the family at the Cottage. It may be the the Indian buffet with our friends last night was the meal


----------



## sheamusj

medic03 said:


> Birthdays and anniversaries and pumpkins oh my! Sounds like a delicious weekend for everyone! No shortage of desserts going around. We will all have to ween ourselves from the sugar high this week. I am off to make my pumpkin pie (cheesecake) too Elaine.
> How many celebrate Thanksgiving on Sunday rather than Monday?
> 
> Happy Turkey Day!!!


Sunday here.


----------



## Beej

Mmmm. Woke up late and had a sub with double-meat. What a great way to start a Sunday. No turkey, just to give them some hope.


----------



## sheamusj

winwintoo said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Mom is bearing up well under her confinement - so far she hasn't let the bug catch her, but she's keeping in touch with her network of e-pals and relatives and playing slots, so she's happy.
> 
> It's cold and miserable here today - I'm glad I don't have any plans.
> 
> As it happens, I'm alone for Thanksgiving, so will be dining on steak rather than turkey unless I decide to nip over to the hotel and partake of their turkey spread - haven't decided yet.
> 
> I actually prefer not to "gather" since I'm basically a loner and the stress involved is not worth it.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Dr. G and Happy Anniversary Ann and Don!
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Happy Thanksgiving Margaret! Glad to hear the news regarding your Mom.

I can relate to your "gather" train of thought. My inclination for most of my adult life was toward loner and stressed by gatherings. A few years ago decided maybe a change was in order... Inch by inch discovering that the occasional gathering and associated stress is worth it. I wonder if you might consider calling a chum and getting together today or tomorrow. 

Kindest regards for a lovely day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you Ann, Margaret and Elaine for the birthday greetings, along with Don and Warren, my new older/younger brothers. Sheamus, the cake was great. My wife uses a Jewish cookbook for the recipe and it brings back memories of when I was little and my grandmother made a similar kind of cake.


----------



## winwintoo

sheamusj said:


> I wonder if you might consider calling a chum and getting together today or tomorrow.


Nope. Finally found a way that I can be comfortable and not going to change it.

I'm still experimenting with my tv stuff. I can feed the same signal to two tv sets from the cable box - that's a bonus. Now I just need to re-arrange the living-room and the office so I'm not tripping over cords. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Well, we're now only a few minutes from the burning bird sacrifice. Smells great in the house.

Hope all are enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just came back from a friend's house for the NL Thanksgiving celebration. Tomorrow, my wife does the Canadian Thanksgiving dinner here at our home.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.

And Happy Belated Birthday, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Thanks for asking, Marc. Life is a little rocky right now, but I'm coping.

On the other hand, I spent the last two days up North. The weather was sunny and warm and the fall colours were absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, as Socrates, an early advocate of The Way of the Doxie, once said, "Give me the beauty in the inward soul so that the outward and inward person may be as one."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Bon soir, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Night Marc.

I just finished watching the NASCAR race at Talladega I recorded earlier today and what a disappointing finish. Dale Earnhardt Jr. who lead for most of the race was taken out on the final lap by an over zealous Brian Vickers and wrecked Jr. and Jimmy Johnson (both of whom are battling for the cup) to take the checkered flag. Of course as a Jr. fan I was very upset and I still haven't gotten over it yet.

Someday I will visit the south and go to Talladega to see a race. Not any time soon with the two boys, but someday.

Any way night all. See you in the AM.


----------



## sheamusj

Good morning to all. Who's making coffee this Thanksgiving day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and tea are now freshly made, Sheamus, and ready to be served.


----------



## winwintoo

Something is wrong here at ehMac connection keeps dropping and other problems too numerous to mention - I hope it's temporary.

I stood out in the cold yesterday with a crowd of people and this is the best picture I could get










Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, that was the universal signal for "I love doxies". I hope you were wearing your "Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies" tee-shirt. This would have gotten you backstage for the post-concert party and doxie love-in.


----------



## sheamusj

Good Morning Margaret.

One possible solution... Click "remember me" when you log on to ehmac, that ought to eliminate the time out connection problem.

BTW great pic!


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Dr. G.

And, I appreciate being a part of the in-crowd... Going to be cool and flash the "I love doxies" sign from this point forward.


----------



## winwintoo

I was wearing my t-shirt but it made me stand out from the rest of the crowd who were all wearing their Stones t-shirts. The doxie t-shirt got me a lot of attention.

I talked to a lot of people in the crowd - one lady who came from Vancouver to Regina just for the concert said that even though the Stones will be in Vancouver next month, she willing paid the freight to come here because in Regina, the Stones would be an *EVENT* but in Vancouver it will be just another concert that probably won't sell out.

Filling a stadium twice with 40,000 people is pretty amazing for a city this small. 

Needless to say, all my blather about the Stones says more about my pride in the spirit of Regina and Saskatchewan than it does about the band.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, you are now part of an elite group of people who will now be your extended family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I know that Mick, et al, are looking forward to a quiet evening here in St.John's. When I last spoke to him in Halifax, and told him I could not make it to the Regina concert, he promised to drop in to see the doxies, especially the new pup.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all and an official Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.



winwintoo said:


> Needless to say, all my blather about the Stones says more about my pride in the spirit of Regina and Saskatchewan than it does about the band.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I know exactly what you mean Margaret. When out travelling with our motor home, I always fly three flags, Canada, Saskatchewan and Alberta.

The values we learned as children growing up there in the fifties have never been forgotten.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is leaving on Thursday for Camrose, Alberta and a big dog show. She is taking Casey.

http://web3.tnc.ab.ca/kandansk/Dachshund Specialty.pdf

Margaret, in case you want a doxie of your own, Janet Rein breeds doxies in Regina.

http://www.geocities.com/wiretap_1/home.html


----------



## SINC

Marc, your wife will be in the same buildings on the same grounds that we use for the Big Valley Jamboree. Only difference will be those missing 30,000 RVs you marvelled at back in August.


----------



## winwintoo

I would enjoy the company of a doxie of my own, but this building doesn't allow pets so I content myself with your doxies or with the grandkids pets.

Time to go to work. I should have worked all weekend, but I've been slacking off and tomorrow is the deadline.

The work usually arrives mid-week so I end up with my "weekend" being Tuesday/Wednesday and I work all weekend.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Margaret, I had that problem too where ehMac suddenly stopped remembering me. I asked Chealion, and he said to delete the cookies for ehMac and then log in again with "Remember Me?" checked. They aren't sure why the problem occurs, but the solution seems to work.

There is apparently a thread on it somewhere in the ehMac feedback forum.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, according to my wife, this might be the largest gathering of doxies, of all kinds, in Canada this year. Not sure if they do the Parade of Doxies as they do in the largest dachshund show in North America, in Madison, Wisconsin, the Badger State of all places.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, managers of buildings that don't allow doxies usually change their mind when there is a breakin or two............or when badgers or wolverines invade the compound. Still, you shall always have a doxie puppy on hold for you each litter.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, managers of buildings that don't allow doxies usually change their mind when there is a breakin or two............or when badgers or wolverines invade the compound. Still, you shall always have a doxie puppy on hold for you each litter.


Dr. G., is there any truth to the rumor I've heard that bears don't dare to go near apartments when a doxie in is residence?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, bears and doxies are not natural enemies. However, a doxie will defend its territory (i.e., an apartment building) to the death. Thus, bears are not naturally agressive and thus, stay clear of a doxie-zone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a picture of Zorro, Lucy's father (she is our newest doxie pup).

http://www.geocities.com/wiretap_1/home.html


----------



## sheamusj

Great pic of Zorro Dr G., beautiful face and eyes!


----------



## Dr.G.

His daughter, Lucy, is a cutie as well.


----------



## Cameo

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.......just got caught up here. Move went very well but with working all day and then of course visiting and visitors this weekend didn't get very much done here. Old house and going to need lots of work but should be an accomplishment when done. Going to have to approach the landlord about the windows - knew it would take up a lot of heat but I wonder if he knows
just how badly the windows are rotting. I will fix, smooth and repaint but he is
going to have to do something about the windows. Still working around boxes but getting better. 

Glad your mom is coping Margaret.
Happy Anniversary Don!
Sheamus glad you are fitting in.
Warren - how are you doing? Hope your family is feeling better - seem to remember they were a little under the weather.
Marc - sounds like Lucy is fitting in.

Will catch up a little further later


----------



## cheshire_cat

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.

Happy Belated Birthday, Marc.


----------



## medic03

I need some help from my friends! I am having a problem with my IMAC G5. I want to post my problem on the troubleshooting forum but I know someone is going to ask what system I am running (RAM...) I know I have run across it when I have been playing around with the computer but for the life of me I can't find it now. I know you guys won't chastise me for my lack of computer savy (and the last thing I will tolerate is some 14 year being sarcastic with me on an open forum). So where do I find this blasted info...


----------



## MLeh

medic03 said:


> I need some help from my friends! I am having a problem with my IMAC G5. I want to post my problem on the troubleshooting forum but I know someone is going to ask what system I am running (RAM...) I know I have run across it when I have been playing around with the computer but for the life of me I can't find it now. I know you guys won't chastise me for my lack of computer savy (and the last thing I will tolerate is some 14 year being sarcastic with me on an open forum). So where do I find this blasted info...


Go to the Apple Menu in the top left of the screen, and then drag down to "about this Mac". A window will pop up with the OS version, processor information & memory.


----------



## medic03

Thanks Elaine, I always forget about that little apple sitting there.


----------



## Ena

Marc. Zorro is indeed a grand looking fellow. I like his name too. Much a better name than my dog's father's; Ozzie Osborne. Still makes me chuckle when I think of it.

Cameo. Good to see you had a minute to stop in and let us know things are going mostly well with you.

Worked today so no turkey at my house. Doing up chicken in dijon mustard sauce from The Canadian Living Cookbook.


----------



## SINC

Can't go wrong with the CLC cookbook Ann.


----------



## medic03

Ann, your chicken in dijon mustard sauce sounds tasty. Last night I was invited to a friend of a friends to have Turkey dinner. She has never cooked a turkey before so thought she would try one of the new ones that are stuffed and that you cook from frozen. Needless to say the side dishes, copious amounts of wine and the company were amazing. The turkey and stuffing had no taste at all. Surprising since it was a Butterball. Will have to wait for Xmas for a real home cooked bird.


----------



## medic03

Appears to be a slow night in Ehmac world. Everyone must be in a tryptophan induced coma


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> I know you guys won't chastise me for my lack of computer savy (and the last thing I will tolerate is some 14 year being sarcastic with me on an open forum). So where do I find this blasted info...


Very little blasting goes on in the ehMac forums - the exception being the political forums and those guys bark at each other and leave the rest of us alone.

If by chance someone does step out of line, the offender gets put down pretty quickly.

So don't be afraid to post questions on the technical forums - there is a lot of help available.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## medic03

I was able to get some assistance and fast I might add. There is alot of knowledge here in ehmac land. Not everyone is on the same level though    
I remember my first prof in computer science class at university had to teach us how to turn the machines on. :lmao:


----------



## overkill

Hello everyone. Just got back in from a weekend away up near Ipperwash. Absolutely beautiful weather this weekend. We had our thanksgiving meal outside with 30 other friends. Wonderful time!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, this evening, for the first time, Daisy, the mother of the pups, played with Lucy just like she played with her own pups. It was very maternal.


----------



## MaxPower

medic03 said:


> I was able to get some assistance and fast I might add. There is alot of knowledge here in ehmac land. Not everyone is on the same level though
> I remember my first prof in computer science class at university had to teach us how to turn the machines on. :lmao:


Hey don't laugh. I failed Computers 101 in my first year of college.

Of course the class started at 3:30 pm and the pub opened at 3:00 pm......


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the belated birthday wish, CC. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Lucy is going to be a big doxie. Still, she has a good showring personality and a "take no prisoners" attitude.


----------



## cheshire_cat

I'm alright...thanks.

Work is busy, which is always a good thing.
Was at a relatives wedding yesterday, was able to see people I hadn't seen for awhile.


----------



## overkill

Happy belated Birthday Marc. I hope you had a good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Steve. Yes, it was a fine day for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## medic03

MaxPower said:


> Of course the class started at 3:30 pm and the pub opened at 3:00 pm......


Wow I can say the same thing for my engineering calculus class. We'd finish partying at 0400 and calculus started at 0830. Not a good mix. Had a great time but horribly failed that class.


----------



## MaxPower

The funny thing is that I absolutely hated computers. I never saw the need for them and I would much rather use my typewriter to do my reports. 

That all changed when I started working on Macs. It was only then I realized the PC vs Mac thing. That is Macs are just better.

And I am proud to say that all of my friends use Macs and my wife is a switcher (more by force, but a switcher none the less).


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone. See you at breakfest.


----------



## medic03

I didn't even like the typewritter. Probably because I couldn't type. I think I was the only person in high school that didn't take typing. Thank goodness I had a roomate in university that liked staying up all night - she'd type all my essays after she rewrote them ( I was a science major we couldn't write papers)
I have never spent so much time on a computer as I have since we got a Mac 2 years ago. Now I curse everytime I have to work on a PC. I have tried to convince my family and friends to make the switch but they won't make the commitment. 
I love my Mac!


----------



## SINC

Long day and time to call it a night. Until tomorrow . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready at the Cafe Chez Marc. We also have some freshly baked goodies for one and all.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Marc. I see the new Doxie pup has you up early.

Thanks for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Warren. Yes, dawn comes at about 7AM, so they are all up and wanting to go for a run in Churchill Park.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all.

Why is it that in the summer, when the sun is up, 6:30 am doesn't seem so bad, and yet at this time of year it takes explosives to get me up at that time? Well, explosives or a daughter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, during the summer, the sun is up after 5AM here, and by 6AM, everyone is moving about our house. Now, with the sun coming up at 7AM, things are less hectic for some reason.


----------



## RevMatt

I think we should tie our days to the sun. So, for the winter, we only have to work between 8:30 and 4  Combine that with mandatory 4 week summer holidays, and everyone would be a lot happier


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. We too notice the days becoming shorter as the sun rises later. I am normally up at 5:00 a.m. or before during the summer months, but now I wake about an hour later, still dark with sunrise another hour hence. And to think we are still over two months before the shortest day is upon us.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all. Thank you to Cafe Chez Marc for the excellent coffee. Oh my... that long weekend was super.

BTW Dr. G., weekend TV had an interesting short piece regarding USA Thanksgiving, history and reason for current dating. The last change of date having been estalished in 1939.


----------



## Beej

Good morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Beej.


How's the ocean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, yes, the 4th Thursday of November for American Thanksgiving was a product of FDR's New Deal.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfest Marc. Kind of slept in this morning


----------



## sheamusj

Hi there Beej.

Hello Don! I enjoyed your comment regarding days changing relative to your sleep cycle. I'm an early riser myself and had noticed over the past few weeks that my morning awake was about an hour later, now I think I have the reason.


----------



## sheamusj

Nice to see you in the Shang Overkill.


----------



## Beej

G'day sheamus and overkill and G and Sinc and MP and RM and...


----------



## sheamusj

My morning was occupied relating to a very useful post in another ehmac forum regarding "speeding up Macs".

Specifically I learned about a great fee utility called Onyx, then did the download, the install and had some fun running the various utility functions. I do hope my computer is happy.

It feels good for this ancient dog to be exposed to fresh (to me) technological knowledge, and it feels even better in putting this new knowledge to work.


----------



## MaxPower

Sheamus,

I think you should be nominated as the official ehMac greeter.


----------



## MaxPower

Sheamus ,

To reply to your other question regarding St. George.

We are about an hour or so from toronto and 45 minutes from London Ontario. It's a nice quiet community where you can actually leave your car and house doors unlocked at night. Peaceful and tranquil. Something like the Shang.

St. George is part of Brant County and you can read more about it here:

http://www.county.brant.on.ca/


----------



## sheamusj

MaxPower said:


> Sheamus,
> 
> I think you should be nominated as the official ehMac greeter.


Hi there!

That is a very kind thing for you to say!


----------



## sheamusj

MaxPower said:


> Sheamus ,
> 
> To reply to your other question regarding St. George.
> 
> We are about an hour or so from toronto and 45 minutes from London Ontario. It's a nice quiet community where you can actually leave your car and house doors unlocked at night. Peaceful and tranquil. Something like the Shang.
> 
> St. George is part of Brant County and you can read more about it here:
> 
> http://www.county.brant.on.ca/


Warren;

St. George sounds like a lovely place. 

Your comment regarding "cars and houses unlocked" reminds me of my upbringing in a rural farming community is Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia. We never locked our doors. 

In fact, I lived in Toronto for a number of years before I began to realize that it might be a good idea to lock one's door... 

The story went something like this... It was on one exceptionally windy and stormy night in the late seventies with occasional mighty blasts of wind. I awoke from sleep, opened my eyes and there stood a young policeman at the foot of our bed. I said, "Good evening, how may I help you?" Well, the young fellow stated, "My god, you have a calm disposition, if the situation had been reversed I would have jumped out of my skin at awaking to find a stranger standing at the foot of my bed in the middle of the night." It turned out that the young policeman had noticed our open door in the middle of the night and kindly decided to check to make sure everything was OK. From that night on I locked the door, and I still remember that thoughtful young policeman doing his duty on that stormy night.


----------



## overkill

Although Tuesday, it does feel like a Monday. But when Friday comes and it only feels like a Thursday, then balance will be restored for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Although Tuesday, it does feel like a Monday. But when Friday comes and it only feels like a Thursday, then balance will be restored for me." Steve, blame this imbalance on the metrification of the days of the week.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I was always grateful we rejected using the metric clock. Those ten hour days would have been killers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Agreed, Don, although they would have been 10 1/2 hours here in NL. Luckily, holidays are no longer on the metric calendar, such as Good Friday on a Tuesday, Easter Sunday on a Thursday, Canada Day on the first Monday of July, and Christmas day on the day when you have no more money to spend.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Christmas day on the day when you have no more money to spend.


I'm very proud of myself. Here it is mid-October and I've resisted the temptation to *MAKE* gifts this year. Every year I think I will save money by making gifts and it always ends up costing more and then I'm never satisfied with what I've produced so I end up buying gifts at the last minute anyway.

This year, I'm going to buy everyone an iPod right off the bat and shopping will be over and I'll have all that spare time that I would have spent shopping for supplies and then actually doing the "making"

I fondly remember the days when my boys announced that they were "shallow" and I could write each of them a cheque and that took care of Christmas   

We had quite a blizzard here this morning, but now the sun is shining, although the wind is still blowing.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my Christmas shopping is over, now I start in on Hanukkah.


----------



## MLeh

Any of you organisational wizards want something to do, I've got a pile of cards here just about ready to go out - just need to address the envelopes, and a little note written inside each one. Never mind I bought them for Christmas 2004.

I guess I should find out if addresses are current, and weed out the ones that have died in the interim ... and, oh yes, the divorces and remarriages ... nothing worse than sending a Christmas card with the wrong names on it ...


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:
 

> This year, I'm going to buy everyone an iPod right off the bat and shopping will be over


My snail mail address is.....


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> nothing worse than sending a Christmas card with the wrong names on it ...


Yeah, be sure you spell the wife's name right this year.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Any of you organisational wizards want something to do, I've got a pile of cards here just about ready to go out - just need to address the envelopes, and a little note written inside each one. Never mind I bought them for Christmas 2004.
> 
> I guess I should find out if addresses are current, and weed out the ones that have died in the interim ... and, oh yes, the divorces and remarriages ... nothing worse than sending a Christmas card with the wrong names on it ...


Just address them to "Occupant" 

  

Anne, are you coming to my house for Christmas this year? I only buy for people who are making the trip.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

MBD said:


> I think Sinc makes a handsome woman.


Help, they're talking about me in the Who are the Females Members? thread:

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=45393&page=3


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> Anne, are you coming to my house for Christmas this year? I only buy for people who are making the trip.


Generous of you to offer Margaret after my cheekiness  

One of these days I'll get back to The 'Jaw and area again.


----------



## medic03

Don, I saw that earlier today. :lmao: How do you keep your girlish figure.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don, I saw that earlier today. :lmao: How do you keep your girlish figure?


Beer. Lotsa beer!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don looks great in a pink you-know-what.


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> Don, I saw that earlier today. :lmao: How do you keep your girlish figure.





SINC said:


> Beer. Lotsa beer!


An old friend used to say "It's 150 pounds of solid muscle; the rest is water to keep it cool"

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Doxies and dawn are the order of these fine Fall mornings. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Help, they're talking about me in the Who are the Females Members? thread:


I think I'm in Love. :love2: :love2: :love2: beejacon


----------



## MaxPower

Good night all.

I'm on night duty tonight so it will not be an early morning tomorrow. Someone had better make an extra pot of coffee for me tomorrow. I'll need it.


----------



## overkill

As some people are off to bed, I say good evening. Just got in from a 10km run. Feel good after a nice workout and cold shower. Now catch up on some Shang reading and then slowly off to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Another fine sunny morning. Coffee and tea are again ready to be served and consumed.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all. A long evening of meetings last night. And now off to the races I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, it's a great day for the race ........................ the human race. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all and best wishes for a great day!

The coffee is very much appreciated Dr. G.

Off to the dentist this morning. He is really good and gentle. Nonetheless I find the Dentist experience a tad more than a bit of a bother.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Found it hard to get out of bed this morning when I looked out the window and found nothing but pouring rain outside. Somehow I have made it into work.

Thanks for the coffee Marc, much needed this morning.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Just address them to "Occupant"
> 
> 
> 
> Anne, are you coming to my house for Christmas this year? I only buy for people who are making the trip.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Hmmm...for an iPod I might skip Christmas with my family and come over to your place. It would be a lot less travelling, and we're all family here anyway, right?


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I've been trying to keep up on reading, but haven't put much time for posting as my free time has now been consumed by the yearly Pepsi contest. I am determined to have a 40" Tv before the end.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Haven't had tome to drop in to The Shang until now, even though I have been up since 5:00 a.m.

I had one of those mornings in regard to filing the columns today. A nagging doubt about the figures in a letter to me from a reader left me scouring the city's web site to try and substantiate the numbers used in the letter.

Nearly four hours later, I was finally able to find the information and yes indeed, the reader was nearly correct. A tiny adjustment in one figure from 70 to 67 and now the letter is valid and can go to press.

Unlike Marc's day, our is beginning with a very dull set of dark clouds. Although rain is not in the forecast, I don't believe them.


----------



## min_max9000

Good-mid-morningish all. This is actually my first time ever reading this thread and I am sad that I had overlooked it in the past.
This morning, for me, started abruptly at around 4am when the 3yo came running into our bed with what she deemed to be a monster hot on her heels (thunder will do that to the little ones). 6am brought the 4mth babe into our bed for food. 7am saw us all wide awake chatting away though I can safely say I'd scarcely slept a wink from 4am on. I have come to work to catch a few Z's.


----------



## bhil

Welcome to the Shang min_max. You will find it is a great place to relax and recover from the little ones. There are several of us here with children almost the same ages as yours so we understand what you are going through.


----------



## SINC

Welcome to the Shang, min_max9000.

Too bad you overlooked us for a while but your presence is more than welcome.

We are family here. Supportive, understanding and attentive to the needs of our members.

We're even a bit silly at times, but that too is great stress relief.

Thanks for stopping by and we all hope you enjoy your time with us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Still sunny with sunshine that continues to have a bit of warmth in its rays despite the 10C readings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, min_max9000. My son was the same way with thunder. We would put our Old English Sheepdog in his bed because she was afraid of thunder as well. His job was to protect Annie from the thunder. Worked every time. He is now 20, and the rare thunder we get here in St.John's has us putting one of the doxies in bed with him to "protect the puppy". Still works. We have plenty of doxies to spare if you need one.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The animator who designed TV cartoon characters such as Fred Flintstone, Barney Rubble and Yogi Bear has died at age 94.

Ed Benedict joined the groundbreaking Hanna-Barbera TV animation studio in the late 1950s." 

http://www.cbc.ca/arts/story/2006/10/11/benedict-obit.html

I have to admit that I liked this show.


----------



## RevMatt

Welcome, min_max. I'm one with a 3 yr old, although we only got rain, not thunder, so mine slept well. Rain is about the ONLY thing that gets her to sleep well. It also makes her cranky during the day, so work is an escape for me today, too


----------



## Dr.G.

Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies is pleased to announce the creation of a new company within the LDDoD Inc. family of companies -- The Doxie Day Care and Nap Center. Your children are cared for by college trained early childhood professionals, who are paid a teacher's salary (not baby-sitting wages), and are protected by the doxies of the Harbour Deep Kennels. The fee is $5 per day, and service is 24/7. So, if you need a break on a daily/weekly/monthly/yearly basis, or just a few hours so that you may get a much needed nap, come to The Doxie Day Care and Nap Center nearest you and see what we have to offer.


----------



## min_max9000

Dr.G. said:


> Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies is pleased to announce the creation of a new company within the LDDoD Inc. family of companies -- The Doxie Day Care and Nap Center. Your children are cared for by college trained early childhood professionals, who are paid a teacher's salary (not baby-sitting wages), and are protected by the doxies of the Harbour Deep Kennels. The fee is $5 per day, and service is 24/7. So, if you need a break on a daily/weekly/monthly/yearly basis, or just a few hours so that you may get a much needed nap, come to The Doxie Day Care and Nap Center nearest you and see what we have to offer.


LOL, you might be on to something there.


----------



## winwintoo

I hope the doxies are immune to the virus that's going around. I think I got it and I could sure use a doxie or too to cuddle up with today.

After yesterday's blizzard, we have sunshine through the clouds today, but the wind is whistling around the corner and it looks coooold out there, so I'm going to curl up with a book for the rest of the day.

Take care, Margaret

ps Sean, if you're coming to Christmas at my house, be aware that I'm going to wrap the remainder of the gifts I made for last year as well as the iPods I'm buying for this year - and I'm not going to label anything, so you might get a nice beaded remote control cover instead of an iPod. I'm just warning you.


----------



## Dr.G.

m_m9000, yes, doxies provide the protection and trained professionals provide the care in our state-of-the-art centers.


----------



## overkill

Welcome to The Shang min_max9000, please feel free to stop by Cafe Chez Marc for some coffee and treats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you know that one of the Doxie Emergency Squad doxies could be dispatched to you on a moment's notice.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> ...After yesterday's blizzard, we have sunshine through the clouds today, but the wind is whistling around the corner and it looks coooold out there, so I'm going to curl up with a book for the rest of the day....


Don't let the sunshine fool you Margaret, it was -8 out there this morning, and the temperature is still in the neagtives. It doesn't just look cold, it is cold out there today.


----------



## SINC

While slightly warmer here, it is still only -3. Better get used to it Sean and Margaret. This is headed your way tomorrow too.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> While slightly warmer here, it is still only -3. Better get used to it Sean and Margaret. This is headed your way tomorrow too.


It feels like -10° in my apartment. Either that or I'm sick.

And I don't get sick leave in this job, so I will have to work today anyway.

Woe is me.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that I should stop complaining because it went down to 7C the other night. It is a very pleasant 11C right now at nearly 4PM, with full sun and blue sky. Still, the leaves are changing colors and starting to fall on to the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, when I am sick, my hands get cold. I don't run a fever usually, so for some reason my body temps go down when I am really sick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife will be in Edmonton tomorrow afternoon. There is the big dog show in Camrose, AB over the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

If anyone is in Camrose, AB over this weekend, drop in to see the greatest gathering of doxies in Canada. Casey, one of our pups, will be there with my wife.

http://www.kandansk.ca/Dachshund Specialty.pdf#search="Camrose dachshund show"


----------



## sheamusj

*Welcome to the Shang*



min_max9000 said:


> Good-mid-morningish all. This is actually my first time ever reading this thread and I am sad that I had overlooked it in the past.
> This morning, for me, started abruptly at around 4am when the 3yo came running into our bed with what she deemed to be a monster hot on her heels (thunder will do that to the little ones). 6am brought the 4mth babe into our bed for food. 7am saw us all wide awake chatting away though I can safely say I'd scarcely slept a wink from 4am on. I have come to work to catch a few Z's.


Great meeting you here in the Shang. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> "The animator who designed TV cartoon characters such as Fred Flintstone, Barney Rubble and Yogi Bear has died at age 94.
> 
> Ed Benedict joined the groundbreaking Hanna-Barbera TV animation studio in the late 1950s."
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/arts/story/2006/10/11/benedict-obit.html
> 
> I have to admit that I liked this show.


Rest in Peace. Thank your for making mention of this news Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

As the old Roman saying goes, "All roads lead to The Shang". I believe it was Cicero who expressed this wise statement of fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, yes, it was a unique show that is still being shown in reruns today.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.akc.org/breeds/dachshund/index.cfm

Great doxie info from the AKC.


----------



## sheamusj

Back from the Dentist. Freezing of jaw still well in-force. Dr. G., I need the comfort of your doxies right now.

Way behind in work today, gotta catch-up in the next few hours. Maybe get back to the Shang later this evening.

Weather is in the teens here in downtown Toronto and overcast with spotty rain.

Ta for now,


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, I shall send Lucy, our newest doxie. She loves to cuddle and will fall asleep in your lap. Stroking a doxie's fur is very comforting and therapeutic.


----------



## MaxPower

Just thought I'd make an appearance this afternoon. Sorry that I didn't get to have any coffee Marc, I know you made lots this morning for me.

Any way, I must get back to work. Lots to do. I'm prepping for a trade show and that is coming in less than two weeks time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, remember, we deliver to our regular customers.


----------



## Beej

I got a new coat today. I figure roughly 8 years and many repairs with my last one meant it was time to retire it (I only use one coat, year-round). Goodbye old friend, we had many memories, although some aren't remembered.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> I got a new coat today. I figure roughly 8 years and many repairs with my last one meant it was time to retire it (I only use one coat, year-round). Goodbye old friend, we had many memories, although some aren't remembered.


Being the only one, it must be dang cool when your have it in for dry cleaning or washing in January, isn't it? beejacon


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Being the only one, it must be dang cool when your have it in for dry cleaning or washing in January, isn't it? beejacon


I have a rarely used backup trench coat. Generally, I don't have it cleaned in January.  The new one has a removable lining so, for those really cold days or Winnipeg visits, I will be more comfortable. The old one was a lining-less raincoat/windbreaker...it's all about the layers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I have all sorts of jackets and coats I could let you borrow should you ever come to St.John's. We can get four types of weather here in a day.


----------



## SINC

I too could wear a different coat every day of the week if I chose to do so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we should loan Beej an eclectic array of our outerware. Then he will be prepared.


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, Beej, you could wear your wolverine fur coat, with the badger fur collar, but not near the doxies, SVP. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am again approaching posting #20,000. I have nothing profound to say other than .................................


----------



## Dr.G.

.................paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

woo hoo! I don't know how to spell that  :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 
Congrats! can we have cake?


----------



## medic03

min_max9000 welcome to the Shang.. and yes as Don put it we can be a bit silly.  
Margaret, I thought you were joking when you said that you were having a blizzard yesterday. Course they are calling for very light flurries here in TO on friday (insert the army joke here). 
Steve, did you wake up with that loud thunder at 0400 this am. I thought a dump truck came through the front window. Some of my students said they didn't even hear any thunder.


----------



## medic03

Don you are next!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I am again approaching posting #20,000. I have nothing profound to say other than .................................


I too, am about to post number 13,000 for the second time this year. when did we cross that threshold last Marc?

Anyway, here goes . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don and I have crossed the Rubicon ............ once again. I still find it strange that we both lost exactly 800 postings each, and that no one else lost any postings. Still, onward and upward ............... Excelsior!!!


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> I am again approaching posting #20,000. I have nothing profound to say other than .................................


Congratulations. I missed my 5k and hope to produce something more meaningful for my 10k, unless I miss it again, in which case life moves on.

Thanks for the coat offer, but I have long arms and I'm not sure your coats would fit. Also, I like having just one coat to use year-round (or no coat, as the weather permits). I don't really dress for seasons; Mother Nature and me have a friendly rivalry.


----------



## medic03

yea!!!! Really did no one make cake??? Alright I'll do it but I have to tell you I am a terrible baker.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, it gets a bit cold in Ottawa wintertime, or so I am told. I have only been there around Canada Day one year.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife's aunt just called here to find out when my wife would be in Edmonton. She is located in Regina, and it seems as if there is light snow there as well. What is taking place on the prairies today?


----------



## SINC

The sun has just broke through here in Edmonton and it is currently about 2 degrees. Little wind makes it a reasonably pleasant day.


----------



## MLeh

G'day, all. Just returned from my daily saunter to pick up the mail from the SuperBox at the end of the block. A lovely afternoon - not a cloud in the sky, almost calm, with just a light breeze coming up from the ocean - I'd estimate it about 15°C right now. The landscapers are laying sod on the last of the houses being built across the street from us, and a couple of the young lads are working with their shirts off.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset, but now that the sun has set, it is down to 9C already.


----------



## sheamusj

MaxPower said:


> Just thought I'd make an appearance this afternoon. Sorry that I didn't get to have any coffee Marc, I know you made lots this morning for me.
> 
> Any way, I must get back to work. Lots to do. I'm prepping for a trade show and that is coming in less than two weeks time.


Thanks for popping in to the Shang. Very best wishes for a great trade show!


----------



## sheamusj

MLeh said:


> G'day, all. Just returned from my daily saunter to pick up the mail from the SuperBox at the end of the block. A lovely afternoon - not a cloud in the sky, almost calm, with just a light breeze coming up from the ocean - I'd estimate it about 15°C right now. The landscapers are laying sod on the last of the houses being built across the street from us, and a couple of the young lads are working with their shirts off.


Hi there Elaine! Sod seen you say, a very good thing. Again, congrats on the new house!


----------



## MLeh

Whoops, you're getting confused, Sheamus - which is an easy thing to do in this place. Jeanne is the one with the new house, not me. I've just been watching 'em build a subdivision across the street from us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say goodnight to one and all. My wife has a pre-dawn flight to Edmonton and I shall drive her to the airport. I should be back online at about 630AM my time..........just when some of you are going to sleep. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Good early night, Marc. And good evening to all of you. Only news worth mentioning is that 4 baby snapping turtles will be coming here to live on Friday. And then, in the spring, going back to the wild before they are big enough to bite


----------



## MLeh

Gosh, Matt - I hear about baby turtles and I automatically think about Salmonella. Is it safe?

Wash your hands, in any case.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Only news worth mentioning is that 4 baby snapping turtles will be coming here to live on Friday. And then, in the spring, going back to the wild before they are big enough to bite


Whatever for? Why would you expose your child to potential disease? Do wildlife authorities know of your intentions? Is keeping wild turtles even legal in Ontario? Inquiring minds want to know and are concerned about your families health.


----------



## MaxPower

Well good night all. It's been a long day and it is time to turn in. See you in the AM.


----------



## SINC

Me too. Night all.


----------



## sheamusj

MLeh said:


> Whoops, you're getting confused, Sheamus - which is an easy thing to do in this place. Jeanne is the one with the new house, not me. I've just been watching 'em build a subdivision across the street from us.


Please accept my apologies!


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Whatever for? Why would you expose your child to potential disease? Do wildlife authorities know of your intentions? Is keeping wild turtles even legal in Ontario? Inquiring minds want to know and are concerned about your families health.


Don, you are a card! Chuckle, Chuckle.


----------



## sheamusj

A beautiful good morning to all in the Shang!

Dr. G., hope you don't mind but I made my own coffee in the very early morning. I did not leave the pot on or leave goodies because the coffee would have been burned and the goodies stale by the time everyone in the Shang was up for the day. BTW very best wishes to your wife for safe travels and good success. Also, would you please give your gorgeous doxies a scratch behind the ears for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and tea are now ready..............just don't touch the special pot for Sheamus. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just sent Deborah and Casey off to Camrose, Alberta, for the gala doxie event of the year here in Canada.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I just got up to see that Marc was up and getting the wife to the airport. Now that I know all is well, I can grab another couple of hours sleep.


----------



## overkill

Morning everyone, grabbing a cup of coffee in the cafe this morning. I have dropped off some apple turnovers for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don, Steve. A quiet morning here in St.John's.


----------



## MaxPower

And a Good Morning everyone.

The coffee is good as usual.

I'm off soon to drop the boys off at daycare and then for a quick workout, then its back to the grind.


----------



## overkill

You can tell that Winter is coming, as it is taking longer for the sun to show it's face in the morning.


----------



## Moscool

Yup, the rays are getting pretty horizontal, even mid-morning/afternoon. Greetings from this end; coffee's on me for any stray travellers...


----------



## overkill

Gloomy weather outside the window right now  Need some bright sun to rip through those clouds.


----------



## sheamusj

A Bonny Good morning to all!

A few hours of sleep put me in fine form. Although, I do appreciate the offers of coffee from every kitchen.

Dr. G., I think I heard the plane wing its way above Toronto as it wisked your wife and that champion Doxie toward Camrose. Again, best wishes for a great event?


----------



## sheamusj

overkill said:


> Gloomy weather outside the window right now  Need some bright sun to rip through those clouds.


Morning OK!


----------



## overkill

Clouds breaking apart but rain still in the picture. hmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for your assistance, Sheamus. Now all Casey has to do is to show his stuff against 17 other Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and still a quiet somewhat overcast day. Some sun is forecast for later in the day. We shall see.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> Gosh, Matt - I hear about baby turtles and I automatically think about Salmonella. Is it safe?
> 
> Wash your hands, in any case.


These are little guys, not much larger than a tooney. The woman who runs my daughter's daycare found them and scooped them up. But she is doing a horrible job of taking care of them, and when we tried to offer her help, it came out that she is leaving them outside over night in their tiny margarine container, making them ripe for the picking for *****. 2 down already  So, since I am a softy, and we have a proper acquarium sitting around empty, and my daughter thinks they are awesome, they are coming to our house. Probably, mostly the first on that list 
At this point they are too weak to go back outside, and by the time they are strong enough, it will be too late. I'm not wholly convinced they are going to survive, but we'll give it a go. They won't be lap pets in any case, so handling will be minimal, and yes, lots of handwashing. In any case, they ARE snapping turtles. Much too small to do any harm, but still. Not exactly the kind of animal one wants to pet 

And good morning, everyone


----------



## Bolor

Matt, I got this in an email and thought of you immediately. I hope you enjoy it. 

While walking along the sidewalk in front of his church, our minister heard the intoning of a prayer that nearly made his collar wilt. Apparently, his 5-year-old son and his playmates had found a dead robin. Feeling that proper burial should be performed, they had secured a small box and cotton batting, then dug a hole and made ready for the disposal of the deceased. The minister's son was chosen to say the appropriate prayers and with sonorous dignity intoned his version of what he thought his father always said:
"Glory be unto the Faaather, and unto the Sonnn, and into the hole he goooes."


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Been pretty busy lately so have been trying to catch up on all the reading here. 
Was on the webcam a couple times over the weekend visiting with our granddaughter and the changes since we there in August are phenomenal. She learned to blow kisses and so far they are reserved for grandma and grandpa. Picture a fourteen month old covering her face with fingers spread and blowing a kiss.
web cam - $50
computer - $2000
Blown kisses - priceless.

I'm only sorry we live so far away


----------



## MLeh

Sorry to get all righteous on you Matt, but the daycare lady should have just let them be. (We have a neighbour that does actual animal rescue, and you should hear her go on about people 'rescuing' things that don't really need rescuing ...) Turtles usually hibernate over the winter, so I don't know what the prognosis is for their ultimate survival. In any case - good luck with that, and wash your hands.

But you _are_ a softy. I was driving down the road the other day and saw a roadkill carcass, and thought about you burying that squirrel. Here, we just move them (if necessary and not too 'one with the road') to a better overhead viewing spot, and wait to see which carrion eater spots it first. When I came back 15 minutes later it was gone, so I assume the bald eagle which had been drifting and lazily circling overhead got it. Sometimes the turkey vultures, sometimes the crows, but usually the bald eagles. (Truth to that 'eagle eye' I guess.)


----------



## RevMatt

Good one, Bob 

Elaine, I wasn't offended, as I'm sure you know  Yes, ideally they turtles should have been left alone. While I am not adverse to scooping the occasional pet from the wild, I hold no illusions about "saving" them in the process. As I had to explain to Nata in relation to toads last weekend.  But this is a special case, as the only other option I can see is their certain demise.

And if you think burying a squirrel makes me a softy, you should have been there when I found a turtle hit by a car that wasn't quite dead yet. 

I'll use my new built-in iSight to get some pictures of the cute little guys once they are home


----------



## MaxPower

Bolor said:


> Hi all. Been pretty busy lately so have been trying to catch up on all the reading here.
> Was on the webcam a couple times over the weekend visiting with our granddaughter and the changes since we there in August are phenomenal. She learned to blow kisses and so far they are reserved for grandma and grandpa. Picture a fourteen month old covering her face with fingers spread and blowing a kiss.
> web cam - $50
> computer - $2000
> Blown kisses - priceless.
> 
> I'm only sorry we live so far away


Perhaps you can speak to my Dad and convince him to move closer to his grandchildren, since he is moving soon. Not an easy task mind you.


----------



## Sonal

Bolor said:


> Hi all. Been pretty busy lately so have been trying to catch up on all the reading here.
> Was on the webcam a couple times over the weekend visiting with our granddaughter and the changes since we there in August are phenomenal. She learned to blow kisses and so far they are reserved for grandma and grandpa. Picture a fourteen month old covering her face with fingers spread and blowing a kiss.
> web cam - $50
> computer - $2000
> Blown kisses - priceless.
> 
> I'm only sorry we live so far away


Now that image brings about a big case of the warm fuzzies. Smiling here.


----------



## Bolor

MP, I can't see why a grandparent would want to move further away from a grand child. where is considering moving to and where is he now?
My problem is that mine lives near Vancouver and it is way too expensive for us to buy a house and move there. With my luck, if we did move, he would get transfered back to Ontario.


----------



## Bolor

Sonal, if that image gives you the fuzzies, what does this do for you?


----------



## SINC

She's a keeper Bob!


----------



## Sonal

Bob, your granddaughter has such a beautiful smile!


----------



## MaxPower

Definitely a cute kid Bob. Hope she doesn't look like you. 

My dad currently lives in Penetanguishene, Ontario and was considering moving a bit closer but he is now considering staying there. So I need to convince him to move closer (for baby sitting purposes).

Any way I thought I would pop in to take a break from the headaches of gearing up for the Ontario PGA Golf Merchandising Show. For my first trade show, it is a lot of work. Any one know where I can get some "Booth Babes"? Just kidding. I'm trying to maintain my classy status here.

i think right now I'm suffering from "Booth Brain". I need to take a break.


----------



## SINC

Warren, I was involved in a number of trade shows over the years, and ran one myself on behalf of the Fort McMurray Visitors Bureau with over 600 exhibitors.

If I learned one thing in all those years, it was that one needs to somehow make your booth interactive with the attendees. Try to include something to get people involved, be it a survey, a video, a free sample on the hour for the first 3 people at the booth (Oddball signs really help) or whatever. I can't tell you how much it attracts visitors to the booth.

There is nothing more lonely than sitting watching the crowd pass you by all day long.


----------



## Sonal

I used to get sent out on tradeshows. Back when I was employed, that is.

Being one of the few women at a software developer's convention--and among the few women at the time who could talk tech--seemed to automatically make me a booth babe. 

I don't know what your budget is like, but we were one of the few vendors would give away our brochures and such in plastic bags (with our name) so it was good advertising and brought a lot of traffic by the booth.

But I think the biggest thing is to be friendly and engaging and be willing to approach people instead of waiting for them to come to you. You'll be tired by the end of the day (drink lots of water--keep bottles tucked away somewhere) but it's easier to invite people in than sit back hope they visit.

Back in my tradeshow days I used to walk up to all these male software developers and with a big, bright smile and ask "Are you having performance problems?"


----------



## MLeh

I do about 6 trade shows a year, plus additional seminars. I'd never call myself a 'booth babe', but as the conferences are usually about 98% men ... well ... let's not go there. I've been doing it for a quarter century though, and I do get a higher than average number of hugs from customers than my competitors do. I have stickers and keychains as give-aways.

For the trade shows I usually keep a dish of candy on the table*, and when someone I know is walking by and I want to talk to him, I just grab a candy, hold it out and, with a suggestive raising of my eyebrows, will say "Candy, little boy?**"

This may not work for you.

(My usual line when I walk into engineering offices and introduce myself to the receptionist is "I'm here to show the guys dirty movies"**.)

*the drawback to candy is that if you don't eat it all yourself, you have to keep the people from the booths next to you from eating it all.

**it really helps have to have a sense of humour in this industry.


----------



## winwintoo

I've heard that a drop of Krazy glue and a toonie will make people stop in front of your booth. 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

A doxie puppy or two will cause crowds to gather at your booth. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Good night mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

I think the booth babe will be the way to go.

Perhaps I can fly our resident Booth Babe in from Alberta.

Don how fast can you pack your pink bikini? :heybaby: :heybaby:


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I think the booth babe will be the way to go.
> 
> Perhaps I can fly our resident Booth Babe in from Alberta.
> 
> Don how fast can you pack your pink bikini? :heybaby: :heybaby:


Sorry, but I vowed in 2000 after my heart attack that I would never fly again.

I intend to keep that vow. Me and the wild blue yonder are done.


----------



## sheamusj

Great to catch up on the Shang members post of the day. Goodnight and sweet dreams to all. See you in the morning.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to call it a night as well. Night all, until tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Uh, oh. Last out first in. Morning all. Coffee and tea are ready and some fresh scones and jam are on the counter. Gotta run.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Sorry, but I vowed in 2000 after my heart attack that I would never fly again.
> 
> I intend to keep that vow. Me and the wild blue yonder are done.


OK. No flying. There are cars, trains, or your tenement on wheels. Pick one.

I need a booth babe.


----------



## MaxPower

And good morning all.

Thanks for the coffee and breakfast.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. Long day yesterday, longer night, unpleasant morning. Hope you all have good days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Matt. Help is on the way.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Reverend.


----------



## medic03

Mornin folks. No coffee for me today must get soem blood work done this am. Don, please reconsider Warren's request. I would personally come over to see you in your pink bikini. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Ah, I see the sleepyheads have wandered in this morning. Nice to see you all. Busy day for me and most of my quotes are now done and gone. I like to get up early and do them. No phone or interruptions to distract me.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Yes coffee is much needed this morning. Thank you. Busy day and a welcomed weekend ahead.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Happy Friday. Any superstitious people here?

Another busy day ahead of me. My husband's been gone all week and ... I've been having to cook my own meals ALL WEEK ... *sob* (My daughter has managed to only be home for one meal so far this week. I don't know if that says more about my cooking skills or just her social life.)

And now ... now I have to take out the garbage (another one of my husband's usual chores)! The excitement just NEVER ends.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all and thanks for the coffee Don... Much appreciated.

Best wishes to all in the Shang for a great day!


----------



## RevMatt

Tell the truth, Elaine. You've been ordering in, right? 

My daughter had her first teeth cleaning this morning. All went very, very well. We've been worried, because she already has dentist issues because of a broken tooth removal when she was only 18 months, but she did just fine. Which is good, because she has a micro-cavity (and a genetic disposition to cavities, apparently) that will have to be fixed later this month.


----------



## MLeh

No ordering in yet, Matt. I made ham one night, and then what we call 'Champ', which is stewed beef in gravy, served on mashed potatoes, for dinner the night she was home. She finished it up for breakfast this morning, noting that it was a breakfast of _Champ_ions, to which I replied it was a pity it didn't have mushrooms in it. (Ya'll will have to look at the French side of the label on a tin of mushrooms to get our very ... special ... sense of humour).

Good to hear your daughter made it through the tooth cleaning well, Matt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, too bad you can't do for your daughter what we are doing with our new doxie pup, who is also teething -- she gets a fresh lamb hock. Our doxies love these hocks, which keep them occupied for hours at a time.


----------



## RevMatt

Elaine, my French suffers, but it is good enough I got that joke all on my own 

Marc, she is getting new molars, but they aren't bothering her. This minor cavity doesn't bother her, either, but if we do it now while it is so tiny, it won't be a big deal to fix.

I'm supposed to be dropping food off at the foodbank, but Weird Al's The Saga Begins started just as I was standing up, so the food is waiting 4 minutes 13 seconds. 

"And the Jedi I admire most, met up with Darth Maul, now he's a Ghost" - saying that in my best liturgical voice, and I bet no one would notice it wasn't the traditional benediction. Al may be weird, but he is clearly one of the smartest minds around.


----------



## Ena

Morning all.

When my daughter was teething a girlfriend gave her a hardtack biscuit. Was one of the foods sent out in a 'care package' from relatives in Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## winwintoo

Don this might interest you - in case you ever want to relive the "good old days" with the convenience of your MBP thrown in.










The original page is in Japanese and the Google translation doesn't make much sense but there are more pictures. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don this might interest you - in case you ever want to relive the "good old days" with the convenience of your MBP thrown in.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Not to laugh, I still have my trusty manual Smith-Corona portable in its case and also an electric portable typewriter with a memory to produce multiple copies as well as normal typing functions. Anyone need one of the two?


----------



## Bolor

No thanks Don. My wife has an electric portable that she refuses to part with ... something do with "I might need it some day." can anyone say pack-rat?


----------



## MLeh

Don't laugh, Don. A couple of years I donated my old IBM Selectric to my daughter's school library. They use it for something that is just not convenient to use a computer and printer for. (Typing up the cards they use to keep track of the books ... or something like that) They sure were happy to get it in any case. Got a thank you note & tax receipt for charitable donation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, those are Purity Biscuits. Hard Bread, also known as Hard Tack, is a firm biscuit baked in a time-honoured tradition to create its unique texture. This type of biscuit was once used by sailors to replace bread, owing to its long shelf life and has been a traditional Newfoundland product made by Purity for decades. Hard Bread is predominantly used to prepare traditional Fish and Brewis, but is also used with other dished such as wild game and bacon, or on its own as a snack. Sweet Bread, slightly softer owing to added sugar and shortening, is primarily a snack food.

http://www.tidespoint.com/food/hard_bread.shtml


----------



## sheamusj

TGIF, 5:20 pm and finished for the week. Going to make lovely dinner for my darling wife and I.

I bid the grand company in the Shang a bonny bon soir and see you in the morning. Dr. G., please give the beloved Doxies a lamb hock and a scratch behind the ears for me.


----------



## min_max9000

TGIF indeed! My wife is coming with the kids to pick me up at work for a "surprise"! How nice on a friday! TTFN.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, one lamb hock a day, and only about two a week at the most. They are bigger than you think.


----------



## SINC

Well, another lonely Friday night as the wife is working and so am I, albeit only on my column for next week.

Our daughter is out with friends so I snuck out to the motor home to write and perhaps even quaff a cold one while watching a movie. With six more hours to kill, it will be a long evening.

Ah well, 'tis the way of our world right now as we approach full retirement in 10 short months..


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we really need to get you a doxie or two for these quiet moments in your life. You could even try to teach them to sit, which is no easy task. Once the brain sends the "sit" signal to the back of the doxies, much could have taken place during that synaptic relay.


----------



## SINC

My daughter's Lhasa Apso is in the house with me tonight adn the only thing the dummy can do is sit.

The minute I say sit, he sits.

But have someone ring the doorbell and he goes nuts. Sit is suddenly no longer in his vocabulary. Rather it is replaced with snarl growl and bite me if I try to reprimand him for being an A-hole.

He is 7 and half way to his demise, I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a doxie would solve your problems. As well, being very philosophical canines, you could run the thesis of your articles by them each time to see their reactions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Al may be weird, but he is clearly one of the smartest minds around.


http://www.weirdal.com/

I think I'll give the new album a try at HMV. I learned many 80s song though his music, not the originals. "I love Rocky Road" for example. I can't even listen to McLean's American Pie without hearing The Saga Begins in my head.

His original work was good too:
"Stick your head in the microwave and get yourself a tan"


----------



## MLeh

My 'first' Weird Al was his version of Michael Jackson's 'Beat It', which was 'Eat It'. Ah, the good old days. 

And I think his version of 'Pretty Fly for a Rabbi' is better than the original.


----------



## Beej

Wait until you hear Canadian Idiot.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> My daughter's Lhasa Apso is in the house with me tonight adn the only thing the dummy can do is sit.
> 
> The minute I say sit, he sits.
> 
> But have someone ring the doorbell and he goes nuts. Sit is suddenly no longer in his vocabulary. Rather it is replaced with snarl growl and bite me if I try to reprimand him for being an A-hole.
> 
> He is 7 and half way to his demise, I hope.


You can fix that Don. $30 Needle.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

The boys were up before the crack of Dawn, so the coffee is on and fresh Banana Muffing are in the oven.

Later I'll make a treat of Blueberry pancakes, waffles, bacon and sausage for the carnivores out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Blueberry pancakes sound great, Warren. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren and all. Thanks for the waffles. Today I clean out the pantry and fridge in the motor home, then dump the tanks and empty the fresh water. It goes in for winterizing on Thursday so will run the furnace until then to be sure nothing freezes during the coming snow storm from Sunday through Tuesday.


----------



## MaxPower

I still have visions of you Don in your bathrobe, smoking a cigar, beer in hand, while pumping out your holding tank into the storm sewer, waving to the neighbours saying "Merry Christmas. S****er was full".


----------



## sheamusj

A "Good Morning All" to the Shang!

Warren, thank you for the coffee and muffin this morning... Delicious!!

Best wishes to all for a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## RevMatt

Happy Saturday. In the middle of my running around. The turtles won't eat, probably because I can't find feeder fish small enough for them. They have perked up substantially since coming home, however. How could you not be a softy when confronted with something this cute?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Had a nice chance to sleep in this morning and I took advantage of that. Played some late night indoor soccer last night. Nothing really on the schedule for today. So some R&R is in store.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve.


----------



## Ena

Good day from damp and foggy Victoria. Really is too bad it's too damp to cut the grass and have a lazy day off


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, same here. With all of our rain last night, and the humid conditions now, even at 19C (24C with the humidex), it is not a good time to mow the lawn............especially since it is still growing.


----------



## SINC

Odd, in that we too are covered in fog this morning. Country wide perhaps?


----------



## Beej

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Beej. Almost 2PM here in St.John's. Morning is long gone.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Beej. Almost 2PM here in St.John's. Morning is long gone.


I'm still in vacation mode. I'd better fix that by Sunday night or I'll have some 'splainin to do.


----------



## RevMatt

What, no comments on the cute picture? You bunch of turtle-haters, you 

Brief pause in the day's driving. Unfortunately, it was long enough for my daughter to fall asleep. This is unfortunate, because it won't be long enough for her to get enough rest. Yay for cranky 3 year olds?


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a cute picture, Matt. I have nothing against turtles.


----------



## Sonal

Matt, sorry, but cute is Bob's granddaughter. Cute are doxie-puppy pictures. That turtle picture does not even come close. 

This morning after Tai Chi class, I decide to regress back to 5 and play on the swings. It was good stuff.


----------



## SINC

Whew, that was a morning's work!

Emptied the motor home this morning. Emptied and cleaned the fridge and freezer. I did the same to the shelves below the vanity in the bathroom as well as the cupboards over the vanity. Then tackled the cupboards, followed by under the kitchen sink. Cleaned out all the mix from the bar and left the booze. In short anything that would freeze is now out and safely stored in the house.

Then a trip to the sani dump to drain both holding tanks, and then opened the low drain valves to drain off any fresh water left in the tank or the lines.

A trip to the service station filled the propane tank with 91 liters and filled the fuel tank with 125 liters of gas. The price was right today as well at only 77.4 cents/liter.

All that remains is to take it in to the dealer on Thursday to have antifreeze pumped through all the lines and in the valves and winter is no problem.

Now I can sit down and watch the Eskimo / Argo CFL game to see if our lowly Esks can make the playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just went back, by chance, to my old university's web site. The State University of New York, Brockport (aka "Athens on the Erie" and "Harvard on the Barge Canal", or "SUC Brockport" to those who were not pleased with their time there) is one of the many SUNY colleges/universities in the State of New York. In six years there, I received two undergrad degrees and one graduate degree, all on one loan of $5600 (interest included), which I did not have to start paying until I was out of university for 6 months.

I figured out that the costs now, if I was to retrace my steps once again, would be about $70,000 US. Unbelievable!!!!!!! Granted, I went to university from 1966-72, and since then the cost of living has risen five-fold. 

My son does not know how lucky he is with my paying his tuition each year at Memorial Univ. ($2700 a year for tuition and fees, and about $750 each year for books).


----------



## SINC

MUN is still a bargain Marc. When our daughter was in U of A it cost us over $6,000/year and thank goodness she could live at home with us during that time. She attended from 1988 through 1992 so our costs were over $30,000 even back then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Don. 

On another issue, how much snow is forecast for you folks on Monday? My wife may be staying over in Edmonton and driving to Calgary on Monday.


----------



## SINC

The weather outlook is not good for driving either Monday or Tuesday:

http://web.live.weatherbug.com/Worl...y=Canada_KWE__KWS_StationId=CYED_KWE_&t=13950

Highway 2, (now the QEW) can be very treacherous in conditions like this.

She may have to rethink her departure date based on the conditions at the time. It is not so much the amount of snow Marc, rather the black ice that would worry me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the weather update, Don.


----------



## SINC

I should have included Calgary as well Marc:

http://web.live.weatherbug.com/Worl...y=Canada_KWE__KWS_StationId=CYYC_KWE_&t=49654

Any news about Casey's performance at the show yet Marc?


----------



## sheamusj

Lots of good chatter in the Shang today... Doxies, cute turtles, weather reports, Don with a major days effort on the RV plus discussion of university costs. 

Speaking of university costs Dr. G., Memorial tuition at $2,700/year is a wonderfully low price. Today undergrad degree tuition elsewhere in Canada is much higher e.g., even Athabasca is about $26,400 for 4 years.

Good night and sweet dreams to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, he did not win in yesterday's puppy sweepstakes. For some reason, dogs up to 18 months old are considered "Senior puppies". He is only 11 months old, a true puppy. Thus, sadly, he did not win. My wife has not called today, so I guess he did not win in the actual show today either. We did not expect all that much, in that he is up against the best adult doxies in Canada and the western US. Still, there was a chance. Another show tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, yes, the CBC TV National News did a piece on university tuition, and MUN was about a "cheap" as any in Canada. We have a great many students from Ontario here. Some are here for the cheaper tuition and others here for our education program. While it is a longer program than most in ON universitites, we have a stronger program than most, and MUN Faculty of Education grads seem to get positions over ON-trained teachers-in-training. This is what our students from ON tell us, and we actually had to put a cap of 10% from ON or our enrollments would be swamped with ON students, who don't want to stay here in NL. For the 500 or so slots that are open in our various K-12 education programs, we have nearly 2000 applicants. About 25% don't have the necessary qualifications to even enter our education program, but of the 1500 that do, we are only able to take one in three of these students. In that our program has an emphasis upon teaching in rural areas, and in multi-graded/multi-aged classrooms, and with a strong emphasis upon literacy (my area) and exceptionalities, our graduates are in great demand across Canada. 

I also get about 5% of my students each year (e.g., last year, I taught 20 web course sections to 404 students, and 20 were from other provinces and three from the US) taking my literacy education web courses merely because it is a quality course online. The read about my courses on ratemyprofessors.ca and decide to take my course online.

http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=61927


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. If I am not out with the doxies I shall make brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Yes, it has been a long day and I too will lay back with my book for a bit. Reading always puts me to sleep within 20 minutes or so. Night all.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, of course the turtles aren't baby cute 

Last rewrite done, off to bed I go.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and happy Sunday!

We are going to get our first snow of the season today, so my plans are to move my collector cars into the front garage, opening up the rear heated garage for the Suzuki.

I felt like porridge this morning, so I made a big pot and left in on the warmer on the stove. Maple syrup and brown sugar are on the counter along with toast and jam. Seems fitting for a day with snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sorry to hear of your snow, Don. It is 14C here with a bit of fog, going up to 17C.


----------



## medic03

mornin Don, looks like most of the Shang got to sleep in today. Porridge sounds great. I have no idea what the temp is here. Nice and sunny though. Alright enough stalling, I ned to get ready for work. Ta Ta!


----------



## medic03

Okay I just checked. It is a rather brisk 4 C here with a high of 10. Better wear socks today


----------



## Dr.G.

Will everyone please keep their cold temps and snow on that side of the country? Merci.


----------



## SINC

Well, I will hang on to it for as long as I can Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, mon frere.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Sheamus, yes, the CBC TV National News did a piece on university tuition, and MUN was about a "cheap" as any in Canada... In that our program has an emphasis upon teaching in rural areas, and in multi-graded/multi-aged classrooms, and with a strong emphasis upon literacy (my area) and exceptionalities, our graduates are in great demand across Canada... I also get about 5% of my students each year (e.g., last year, I taught 20 web course sections to 404 students, and 20 were from other provinces and three from the US) taking my literacy education web courses merely because it is a quality course online. The read about my courses on ratemyprofessors.ca and decide to take my course online.
> 
> http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=61927


Thank you Dr. G. 

Your students gave you pretty great ratings... I won't mention the student you described you as "hot"!!


----------



## sheamusj

Happy Sunday morn all. Thanks Don, that delicious warmness in my tummy feels very good. Downtown Toronto is sunny with blue skies and just under 10 C. 

Best wishes to everyone for a great day!


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Good night's sleep and some cool toes on the hard wood floor right now  Hocket game this evening and I feel that I need to do some good stretching before this one as the cold temps usually tighten my muscles up somewhat.

I grab a coffee if you dont mind. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, I think that rating was a joke. Our local paper did a piece on the prof that was rated the hottest with 35 little hot peppers. I am second with 27, but that HAS to be a joke.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I felt like porridge this morning


Really, Don, for a person who crafts words for a living, you shouldn't leave yourself open like that ...

Happy Sunday, everyone.

Marc:  Generally speaking, the worst part of the drive from Edmonton to Calgary (aside from actually _being_ in Edmonton), is the overpass at Leduc and the corner at Red Deer. For some reason the weather is always changing at Red Deer. Hope your wife has/had a good time in Camrose - it's a lovely part of the world.

I'll be in Alberta on Wednesday, so I shall expect it to be its usual sunny self when I arrive.

Rainy and foggy here today.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Really, Don, for a person who crafts words for a living, you shouldn't leave yourself open like that ...


Yes Elaine, leaving a word like "making" out, changes the entire meaning. And no snide comments about making out either, smartypants.


----------



## Jacklar

Making out with porridge?


----------



## RevMatt

Passing through between services and lunch. Good morning to you all. I shall rant about people overreacting and creating work for me another time


----------



## Beej

Back to work tomorrow, so I'm trying to really intensely do nothing right now. It turns out I'm pretty good at it.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Back to work tomorrow, so I'm trying to really intensely do nothing right now. It turns out I'm pretty good at it.


Me too. Wanna race?


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Me too. Wanna race?


You go ahead and I'll catch up with you.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> You go ahead and I'll catch up with you.


OK, but you'll pass me tomorrow morning on your way to work.


----------



## MLeh

You two amuse me.

I've just spent all morning (and all day yesterday too, more or less) trying to straighten out my accounting and inventory due to someone else's mistake.

Actually, it's plural. Mistakes. Compounded. But I have wrestled the beast into submission. I hope my accountant is amused by the entries as I've had to reverse numerous inventory adjustment entries. The final one is titled "Arghhhh!!!"

So, now, I think I shall experiment with this 'doing nothing' thing. *sits back and watches*


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> *sits back and watches*


You have mastered step one.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm off to buy a humidifier and a big pot.

Tried to avoid the humidifier purchase by keeping a pot of water on the stove at low heat. I thought I had the safety taken care of - put my car keys beside the stove so I wouldn't leave without remembering to turn off the stove; put stickies on the front door to remind me to turn off the stove.

What I forgot is that I get distracted while surfing and it's a good thing that teflon smells before it explodes.

Off I go.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a romp in the park with the female doxies. They are more territorial than the male doxies. Still, it was fun. The temp is 16C with sunny skies, so it was like June once again.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I'm off to buy a humidifier and a big pot.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Margaret, a lesson learned and a wise decision to go shopping.


----------



## Bolor

We have had poor weather for the last two weeks with the exception of Thanksgiving day. We did miss the snow storms that stretched from Niagara to North Bay. We just got a skiff this morning but it's gone now. Weather for the rest of the week is gonna be wet.

I too am going to try the "do nothing" thing now too ...:yawn: ... zzzzz


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Bob. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## MaxPower

It seems the do nothing is a common theme today.

A lazy day indeed.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: What? Ummm, err, zzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A lazy day indeed." It's too warm/humid to do much outside. This shall be a day I remember as I shovel the mounds of snow in my driveway.


----------



## MaxPower

I was curious what other parents thought about the topic of Daycare workers.

My wife and I had a discussion about an innocent comment I made to one of my boys "Teachers". My wife thought I insulted her and I never gave it a second thought.

I asked jokingly that she could babysit any time she wants. My wife said they do not think of themselves as baby sitters but rather teachers. Granted my kids go to one of the better Daycare in Ontario where they are taught Montessori. My oldest is doing the work of a grade 1 student.

Now my question is are they Teachers or highly paid Babysitters?


----------



## Beej

Montessori is, from my vague recollections (I was enrolled, but recollections are based on later conversations), teaching in the same manner that kindergarten is. This doesn't apply to all daycare workers.

According to wiki:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montessori


----------



## Sonal

Montessori is a teaching/learning environment.

A pure daycare *may* be closer to babysitting, but Montessori I would call teaching.


----------



## Dr.G.

While I am a full supporter of provincially and federally funded child care programs, the term "teacher" is usually reserved for someone with a university or college degree from a Faculty or School of Education. I would love to see more formal training and recognition, along with a much higher salary for child care workers.


----------



## winwintoo

Got a humidifier and if it works will get a second one for the bedroom.

While in WalMart, I talked a young girl out of nagging her parents to buy for her one of the worst computer desks ever produced - her parents were very grateful.

I know that money is tight for most people, but you've spent good money for the computer, for gosh sakes, buy a decent desk so you don't become crippled while using it. And while you're at it, get a chair too!

Now I'd better plop myself on my good chair in front of my good desk and fire up my P°C and get some work done.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

I guess it depends whether being asked to babysit is a bad thing or not. It may be different from their job, but it isn't my job, either, and I would consider it an honour. Although I know that some daycare workers feel somewhat hard done by in the court of public opinion (reinforced by their low salaries), so they may have a different outlook on things.


----------



## Jacklar

I don't know if I'd consider them a teacher. But teaching is definitely an aspect of their job. Its difficult but they do deserve respect for their work.


----------



## winwintoo

There was a day care conference held here a couple of years ago and a relative from BC was here to attend the conference. Most of the delegates at the conference were policy maker types, but my relative is an actual day care worker and was here as a representative of the day care workers union (don't know the name of the union)

At one session, the ladies in suits were brainstorming how to attract more workers - they threw out suggestions like ad campaigns, brochures, school career days etc. My relative (although she was adopted, she has the family trait of calling a spade a spade) offered the suggestion that better pay would attract more people. 

The ladies in suits (the old-boys network of the day care industry) were flabbergasted. Better pay had never crossed their minds. Since an actual day care worker has little say in policy, the suggestion was not included in the recommendations from the session.

Yes, I have trouble with authority and I'm proud of it.

I could go into my own struggles with day care when my kids were growing up, but you'll have to wait for the book.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

However one has to keep in mind that the Teacher I was talking to teaches in the Infant room.

In that particular environment I can't see them as teachers. Really all they do is sing songs, play with puppets and change diapers. The only teaching they do is teach the kids sign language. Don't get me wrong, I have the upmost respect for them and what they do is a very demanding job and they do it well, but as Dr. G suggested the term Teacher should be reserved for those who have the proper training, not just their ECE.

However when they progress into the other "grades" the teaching increases.


----------



## MaxPower

On another note, heres a question for the Dog experts here.

This afternoon, I went out to mow the lawn. My Oldest wanted to help so he was following me along with his popping mower. Since we are in a new subdivision, we do not have any fences yet. My neighbour owns a dog. It looks like it is a black lab, but it is more of a mutt than anything. He lets it run freely in his property and I frequently find Little pyramids on my lawn in the corner closest to their house. I have just shrugged it off and not let it bother me.

I was mowing the grass coming from the back of the property to the house, and my oldest was following me but not really moving too fast, just doing what a 2 1/2 year old does. All of a sudden, my wife starts hollering at me to turn around. I saw the dog running after my son, and jumping at him while he is running to me crying.

I ran to him picked him up and scared the dog away. Immediately I went to my neighbour to address the situation.

I asked him to please keep his dog in his own yard because it looked like his dog was trying to attack my boy. He assured me that his dog would never attack. I stated that may be true, but We do not know his dog and his dog doesn't know us. I went on to explain that my son could possibly do something to scare the dog and that could cause an attack. He assured me again that the dog is friendly. I went on to mention the "Pyramids" that his dog leaves on my property and he said that his dog doesn't leave the yard and it couldn't be his dog. I said his dog is the only one that isn't fenced in and the pyramids are right in his corner. I then asked again for him to keep his dog in his yard.

Fortunately, my son was only a little shaken up and not hurt in any way.

Was I out of line in confronting him, and was my reaction justified considering what I saw was a large dog chasing after my son and jumping at him?


----------



## MLeh

With reference to 'Teachers':

The fulfilled life consists of learning from cradle to grave. Stop learning and you might as well stop breathing. 

We are _all_ students, yet, at the same time we are _all_ teachers. 

All it takes is a little respect for one another, and an appreciation of the special knowledge each one of us has, and can share with one another.

_I used to think I knew I knew. 
But now I must confess. 
The more I know I know 
I know I know I know the less._


----------



## winwintoo

You absolutely have an obligation to protect your son.

The dog owner got defensive because you caught him with his pants down. Few people have the class to admit when they are wrong.

A dog only gets one bite. You don't want that bite to be on the arm, leg or face of your son.

Further, since the dog and it's owner are not likely to change, it would be wise for you to take your son to some doggy training - maybe a trip to the animal shelter where he can approach some animals in a safe environment and learn how he should behave around them.

I speak from experience. I was deathly afraid of dogs and when I was growing up, nobody kept their dogs contained so walking to school was a nightmare. My well meaning parents tried to get the dog owners to control their pets to no avail. I now realize that training me how to behave would have served me better. My crying and running away only excited the dogs and made things worse.

How we comport ourselves in the presence of animals goes a long way in managing the relationship.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Was I out of line in confronting him, and was my reaction justified considering what I saw was a large dog chasing after my son and jumping at him?


I have no time for dog (or cat) owners who allow their pets to roam freely. They should be fenced, leashed or dead, and preferably the latter if they are not fenced or leashed.

Our daughter has an idiot for a dog. He is vicious, excitable and bites without warning. We can deal with him in the house, or in our fenced yard. He is NEVER outside the yard without a leash and that is only on the way to the vet or the groomer.

With pet ownership comes responsibility, but even I fear dogs not on a leash when out walking, small dogs included as we live with one. It is illegal here and I report each unleashed dog I see by cell phone and advise the owner I have done so. They don't like it, nor do I, but I insist they follow the law and keep their dogs far from me. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## MaxPower

And this is not the first time I have seen the dog chase after an child. It has always appeared friendly, however, as I have mentioned in previous posts it is an animal and I don't care how domestic the animal is, it will still react with animal instincts if the child innocently does something that the dog doesn't like.

My brother in law had his face ripped apart by a friendly dog when he was a kid. Needless to say, my Father in law made sure that it NEVER happened again.

None the less there are plans in place to get a fence for our yard. We will be sharing the cost with our neighbours directly behind us and they are putting the fence up for the same reason. To keep that dog out of our yards.


----------



## MaxPower

Last one out. First one in.

Coffee, Tea, and some assorted Muffins are on the table.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, even if the dog was a doxie I would say to you to speak to the owner re his dog. You did the right thing in this situation.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, even if the dog was a doxie I would say to you to speak to the owner re his dog. You did the right thing in this situation.


Its clearly a situation of the owner not controlling his dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, that is the key point. Sadly, if we let our doxies out the front door, they are like a pack of wild dogs. They are VERY territorial, and anyone within eyesight of them is on our territory. I am able to take them outfront without a leash one at a time. Still, it is MY responsibility to keep all pedestrians safe.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. My acid is really acting up, so I had better pass on teh coffee this morning. Maybe some tea instead. Luckily, I got a little bit of sleep last night, so I can forgo some of the caffeine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, we have some fine herbal tea here at The Cafe Chez Marc. It would be most helpful for your situation.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. A blustery and snowy morning here in Alberta. Good day for coffee and oatmeal.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Slightly sore back this morning, hopefully it stretches out during the course of the day.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Back to the regular grind.

Weather here is happening. Currently dark with the forecast calling for periods of light towards morning. (with apologies to George Carlin)


----------



## SINC

Marc, I know your wife is travelling today, and Elaine is headed our way too. Not to alarm anyone, but be careful please. Here are three current camera shots, one at Leduc, just south of Edmonton, one at the mid point in Red Deer and the last at Airdrie, just north or Calgary, and as you can see, conditions are not good over the entire 300 km span:


----------



## overkill

Safe travles to everyone today, especially after seeing the pics that Don has posted.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Morning all. Back to the regular grind.
> 
> Weather here is happening. Currently dark with the forecast calling for periods of light towards morning. (with apologies to George Carlin)


I will never forget the first time I ever saw George Carlin on the Ed Sullivan Show doing a skit at a map board as a weatherman dressed like a beatnik.

The line he used was a classic, "This is your hippy dippy weatherman, bringing you the weather, man."


----------



## MLeh

Thanks, Don. I'll pack some snow wear, although I'm sure it will not be required by Wednesday. (If you don't like the weather in Alberta, wait 5 minutes).


----------



## winwintoo

So far we don't have snow, but I just talked to my son in Saskatoon and they have, in his words "*^&*^|t loads of snow"

I guess today better be grocery day before we get snow.

Back to work.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## sheamusj

Greetings to all on this fine Monday morning from downtown Toronto... It's only 11:43 am!

Don, great pics regarding horrible weather and driving conditions. One day I would love to learn how to include photos and/or images in my posts.

No time for coffee, bit of a demanding work day. Looking forward to catching up on the Shang chatter later this evening.


----------



## SINC

I upgraded the pictures in that road report if you go back you will see that it still looks bad down south, but better here and in Red Deer.


----------



## winwintoo

How I miss that sticky snow in Alberta - NOT!

We get snow, but it's not clingy like the stuff you get in Alberta. So far no snow here. 

All's right with the world again - Sean's MPB power cord started shorting and finally burned itself out yesterday and since he uses the MPB for work and he's under a deadline, there were a few moments of panic this morning trying to figure out the best approach.

Fortunately, the U of S computer store handled it for him and they were able to give him a replacement cord and recognized that there may be other problems too which he will get looked after in the near future.

Back to work, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. My wife's father drove up from Calgary to get her in Camrose, and then drove back down to Calgary. He said she might have forgotten how to drive in Alberta's snow and ice. He has never seen how my wife somehow drove a VW Beetle (with good snow tires) home from work through 34cm of snow. Still, thanks for the update.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how deep is that snow? If the first two pics, you are able to see the road, which does not count as a snowy day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Marc, most of the snow has now melted so it is no longer an issue. For the record, it is not the depth of snow that creates driving hazards here in Alberta. Rather it is the wind coming across the open plains that literally polishes the driving surface, turning it into black ice and making travel impossible in a very short time. I have seen hundreds of vehicles stranded in ditches in the month of September because of the anomaly. The snow by the way was about 4 inches deep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife made it safely to Calgary. 4 inches is just over the "flurries" quota for here in St.John's. 0-3 inches = flurries. 4-8 inches = light snow. 8-12 inches = snow. 12-24 inches = heavy snow. 24-36 inches = very heavy snow. 36+ inches means the schools will be closed.


----------



## winwintoo

Out here on the prairies, we have to guess at how much snow because it rarely stays in one place  

There can be what would amount to an inch of snow if it was all on the ground, but when the wind is blowing and that inch of snow is all up in the air, you can't see where you're going and snow flakes are like ninja stars when they hit your frozen cheeks.

And to make things really interesting as Don said earlier, the wind polishes up the roads so it gets slick pretty fast.

When we lived out of town, I had to drive every day on a road that was often pretty slick. My late husband was a trucker who drove for 40+ years without an accident. His advice to me was "if you're still moving keep steady on the gas and keep going" Most people seem to think they need to slam on the brakes if it's icy and then others slam on the brakes to avoid the first rank of idiots. To avoid all of them, hubby's advice was to aim right at them - by the time you get there, they'll have spun into the ditch.

I'm getting nostalgic.

Second only to the joy of driving in blowing snow on black ice, was the joy of driving in 6 inches of mud from where we stored the truck to the highway.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, with dry snow, so my wife tells me, you are totally correct. Here in St.John's, which very rarely has snow that it dry and fluffy, it is the wind direction and speed that will determine what we will get. Once 8 inches of snow left my Toyota Echo with a drift half way up the window simply because of the direction of the wind.


----------



## Beej

My first day back at work went well. Busy enough to keep the day interesting, but not jam-packed to create that frenzied feel. Although I do like the occasional frenzied feel, first day back is not one of those occasions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, after a "frenzied day", one usually relaxes with some herbal tea and a cute doxie puppy asleep on your lap here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Might I suggest some apple spice tea and Lucy, our newest doxie puppy?


----------



## Beej

Thanks, but I prefer a nice relaxing evening alone (it's not by some random series of events that I'm single). Plus I didn't have a frenzied day.  You should sit back with some tea and Lucy and enjoy the evening. Have you ever entered your home and said, "Lucy, I'm home" in your best Ricky voice? The gag would get stale, but once or twice should be ok.


----------



## Ena

Didn't Archie and Edith Bunker do the 'I'm home' thing too? I think I recall an incident with the swinging door to the kitchen. 

Home, obviously  Smooth, uneventful day at work for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I can still hear Ricky Ricardo saying "Lucy, you have some 'splaining to do". I loved the "I love Lucy" show. Ann, I loved the "All in the Family" show even more. Archie would come in the door and say "Whoop-ti-doo" when he was in a good mood, and "Edith, I'm home........" when he was in a bad mood.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, sadly they are memories of simpler times and a kinder, more gentle nation. Well, maybe not Archie, but you get my meaning!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I don't think a show like "The Honeymooners" or even "All in the Family" could make it to production today. Ralph Cramdon, although he never actually hit Alice, threatened to in many shows. Wife abuse is no joke, then or today, so that show would go by the wayside. The political humor of "All in the Family", which was crucial in getting Americans talking about their own bigotry and stereotypes, might not make it today in a climate of political correctness.


----------



## MLeh

You've never watched South Park, I take it then, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Elaine, I have seen South Park. However, it is not on one of the major channels (Comedy Central is a cable only station). It is also a cartoon, albeit one which goes into issues that live performers on non-cable stations would not dare to undertake. I am not in favor of keeping cutting edge shows off the air of the major stations. 

I was only in grade one, but when Alcoa pulled its sponsorship of Edward R. Murrow's "See it Now" because they dared to go after McCarthy, I vaguely recall my parents talking about the courage of Murrow and how they feared McCarthy. I do remember Murrow's "Harvest of Shame" and never forgot that show, especially when I saw and spoke with migrant workers in California, Georgia, Florida and New York State.

This is why I am glad we have CBC not being totally dependent upon ad revenues.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was hoping to have a relaxing night watching the Mets play, but the game was rained out. C'est la vie. Good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Put in a kind thought for the Mets tomorrow. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Been a long day at work and just settled in at home before heading off to bed. Looks like its going to be one of those weeks at work.


----------



## SINC

I did not have the best start to my week either, but c'est la vie. Tomorrow is another day and until then . . .


----------



## Ena

Marc. Thanks to you mentioning old shows I'm going down memory lane.
'This Hour has Seven Days' with Patrick Watson and Laurier LaPierre was one that really stands out. Remarkable show for the times. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/This_Hour_Has_Seven_Days

R.I.P. Lister Sinclair. Died today at 85.


----------



## MaxPower

Speaking of TV, Has anyone watched NBC's new show called Heroes? I Downloaded the first and second episodes (to play catch up) and what an interesting concept and a good show to boot.

I hope it makes it. It's just a different premise from all of the other shows on TV.

http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Found my way back to the kitchen finally!  Coffee and tea is ready, we have dark roast available today. Also we have some nice crepes with a fruit sherbert filling and some sliced melon on the side. Fruit platter is also out for those who want to pick at it. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee. I was sitting out back in the morning sunrise with the doxies running about the back yard. I had my own coffee, but forgot to make some for everyone else. A nippy 5C at dawn, but it is 7C now going up to 11C in blue sky sunshine.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Another so-so night of sleep, and we are off to the races. Last day of our weekly 4-day busyness sprint. This week, the madness will be extended by virtue of a funeral. On the other hand, my daughter is up early, so I should be able to count on her for a nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Matt. Sounds like someone could use some of our herbal tea.


----------



## SINC

Morning Matt and Marc. Thanks for the dark coffee Steve, I needed one. At -4 a cool start to a busy day with frozen slush covering our roads. I have a column to finish this morning and then at 1:00 p.m., it is off to the wilds of an unpaved subdivision near Spring Lake, southwest of Stony Plain to measure a job. think I will take the 4 x 4 as by then it will be thawing and covered in mud.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all... Thank you for the coffee Steve. Rain here and fall type weather in downtown Toronto. Perfect for getting lots of work done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 11C here this afternoon. Out mowing the lawn and starting to rake up the first leaves down.........with plenty more to come. Still, it was a quite day outside with the doxies running about. I have a push mower and thus, no fear of grinding them up into Spam.


----------



## SINC

It's a good thing the doxies can see you coming with that mower, cause they can't hear it!


----------



## RevMatt

Back from gymnastics and grocery buying, and the munchkin fell asleep. Hallelujah! Now, eat, read ehMac, and sleep...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good animated gif, Don. A push mower whirrs, and since the doxies have better things to do, and they move faster than I can push the mower, we live in harmony. Sadly, I can't say the same for my piles of leaves. There are not enough leaves down now for more than some small piles, but when they get a couple of feet high, the doxies run through them.


----------



## SINC

Marc, our leaves are entirely on the ground and we pick them up by mulching them with the power mower and collecting them in the grass bag, thus no raking.

With a 58 x 196 foot lot, we have a lot of grass and leaves.

The lawns may get one more cut this season, but it will not be to trim grass, rather to pick up the last of the Shubert cherry tree leaves will fall more slowly and are bright purple.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I rake the leaves around the borders of the garden for leaf mulch and natural compost. Most of the leaves are still on the trees.


----------



## RevMatt

One of the greatest things about this place we are no living, is that the enormous Maple has been traded for an enormous pine. Yay for no leaves!


----------



## MaxPower

Likewise about living in a new subdivision. No Trees = No Leaves to rake.

I can't recall the last time I actually raked leaves. :clap:

We will plant trees next year though. So I just have to figure out something that doesn't require a lot of raking.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Likewise about living in a new subdivision. No Trees = No Leaves to rake.
> 
> I can't recall the last time I actually raked leaves. :clap:
> 
> We will plant trees next year though. So I just have to figure out something that doesn't require a lot of raking.


Plant lots of pine trees. That will not only save you from raking leaves, but they also kill every blade of grass anywhere near them. If you plant enough of them, you can sell your lawn mower!


----------



## Dr.G.

I find raking good exercise and very relaxing ..................... that is until the doxies run though the piles of leaves. Actually, that is very humerous as well. So, I love fall and the leaves of fall. I am NOT a winter person.


----------



## MLeh

raking leaves ... mowing the lawn ... 

Don is right - grow big enough coniferous trees and you can sell the lawnmower. We generally go out in the spring and do a yard clean up that involves picking up branches and having a bonfire. I think my husband mowed the lawn twice this year. But if you don't water and fertilize it, it doesn't grow. (Putting perfectly good potable water on lawns should be banished and punishable by death. Our lawn is 'watered by God', or not at all.)

Our lawn is a nice combination of moss and grass and a few weeds, but the rabbits keep the tops of the dandelions nicely trimmed. Biggest hazard is stepping in some bear traces, or maybe twisting an ankle in a rabbit burrow. The deer sleep in the long grass out behind the barn. It's a quiet yard, surrounded by trees. Nice and lush and green and VERY low maintenance. 

Suburbia, with not a tree to be seen, is across the street. They all have small yards, not big enough for a real tree, and they're out watering, fertilizing, mowing all the time. The only ones I don't snarl at are the ones with the push mowers - but those are too few and far between.

When my daughter gets mad at the world she'll take a picnic basket and climb up one of the smaller, more climbable trees out behind the barn, and sit 30' up the air and contemplate life. I like my yard. But I don't rake leaves.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Putting perfectly good potable water on lawns should be banished and punishable by death. Our lawn is 'watered by God', or not at all.)" Elaine, I agree. I only water my flowers using rainwater that was collected in buckets for free.


----------



## sheamusj

Sweet dreams to all in the Shang!


----------



## SINC

Boy, you sure do turn in early Sheamus!


----------



## overkill

Night Sheamus. As for me, I joke woke up from an afternoon nap. Now I have to get my brain into gear again before going back to sleep in a couple hours, if that happens at all :S


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to those not staying up to watch the Mets march on to victory. For the rest, I think we should all gather round, hold hands and shout "Let's Go Mets!!!" at the top of our lungs.


----------



## SINC

Well, OK Marc, I can do that until they meet the Tigers, but then we each become a fan for the other side. OK with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Fine with me, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If you want your children to be brilliant, tell them fairy tales. If you want them to be very brilliant, tell them even more fairy tales. Imagination is more important than knowledge. When I examine myself and my methods of thought, I come to the conclusion that the gift of imagination has meant more to me than my talent for abstract thinking". Albert Einstein


----------



## Beej

I, at any rate, am convinced that He does not throw dice.


----------



## SINC

Time to watch a little TV before bed. (I have a 5" portable TV in the bedroom.) Nighty night.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Plant lots of pine trees. That will not only save you from raking leaves, but they also kill every blade of grass anywhere near them. If you plant enough of them, you can sell your lawn mower!


The downside: mosquitoes. Lots and lots of mosquitoes.


----------



## Beej

Looks like I'm back to waking up in the middle of the night. Ho hum.

Coffee's on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee Beej. Another fine sunrise and there is not a cloud in the sky now. However, it is very chilly here in St.John's, with a temp of only 4C. I can see my breath for the first time this fall.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the coffee Beej.

But why does it taste like beer?


----------



## Beej

MaxPower said:


> Thanks for the coffee Beej.
> 
> But why does it taste like beer?


beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, don't mind Warren. Last week he wanted to know why my coffee tasted like dirt. I told him that it was ground this morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Hey. I wasn't complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Warren. Mea culpa. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. We have a flower garden around the base of our pine tree. Of course, to do so we had to rake the needles  Still, far less of an ordeal than raking leaves, and it only took time because no one had done it in years. I'm probably just betraying my georgian bay roots, but pine trees and their ilk are always better than the annoying leafy trees in my book . 
I've said it before, I'll say it again - if we ever own, one of the first priorities will be to rip out all the stupid grass and replace it with scotch moss, or anything else that never needs mowing


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, lack of sleep last night brings a welcome smile to some coffee this morning.


----------



## MLeh

Morning everyone. An early morning as I'm off to the airport.

Travelling to Alberta in the autumn is always exciting - I never know whether to pack for a blizzard or a beautiful autumn day. Thus my suitcase (for a one day trip) contains snowboots, which take up a good 50% of the space. *sigh*

Hope all of you have good days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Steve, Elaine. The Cafe is getting crowded this early in the morning.


----------



## darkscot

good morning from the cradle in the waves  just finished tending to my nervous rhode island red chickens. a peregrine falcon attacked them last evening... beautiful bird


----------



## SINC

Good morning all on what appears to be a busy day for all. I have to get at it this morning myself to file the columns, then have lunch before heading out to Spring Lake for the afternoon.

More rain/flurries in our forecast so those boots might be needed yet Elaine.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all and thank you for the coffee Beej.

Great joke Dr. G., "Just ground this morning".

Safe travels Elaine.

Thanks to everyone for best wishes regarding my early night last evening... Abundance of work these last few weeks with long hours, badly needed an evening of downtime, comfort food and sharing of laughter with my darling wife.

Speaking of the comfort food... An Italian variation of an English breakfast... Frittata with green onion, mushrooms and red peppers accompanied by thick-cut bacon from Kensington Market and Lamb with Rosemary sausages from St. Lawrence Market.


----------



## SINC

Eeeeww, lamb. The mere thought of it makes me ill any time never mind first thing in the morning.


----------



## RevMatt

Don, you are just so, ummm, so, ALBERTAN! 

Just poking my head in. I have a coffee/discussion group this morning, which I will only go to part of, since I have a funeral this afternoon. Learned last night at the visiting that this funeral home has no hymn books of any kind, so I have to type up my hymns, print them, and convince the ancient thing we call a photocopier to work. I worked in the Funeral biz for a long time, and this is just one of many reasons that these people are NOT impressive.

Anywho, got all that on, and a pile of phone calls needing attention, and a freezer to pick up tonight, and a wedding this weekend, and, and...

There might be a Sunday in there somewhere, too.

All of which is to say that some of that Doxie herbal tea would be well appreciated, Marc . Although, I'd better have a bunch of the coffee first...


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Frittata sounds delicious, Sheamus, thank you.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, scratch one photocopier. Again. I'm going to eat cookies and play with happy children while I regain my composure


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, there is no "doxie herbal tea". There is "Doxie Delight", but that is super-charged coffee, aka "Morning Rocket Fuel". You could run a Formula 1 car with this brew.


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Eeeeww, lamb. The mere thought of it makes me ill any time never mind first thing in the morning.


Don, ewe tastes are noted and many a ewe is smiling!  

And actually ewe was eaten last evening. Do ewe feel somewhat better?


----------



## sheamusj

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Frittata sounds delicious, Sheamus, thank you.


Good morning Sonal! And you are welcome. See Don... ewe may be alone in this matter of lamb.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Matt, there is no "doxie herbal tea". There is "Doxie Delight", but that is super-charged coffee, aka "Morning Rocket Fuel". You could run a Formula 1 car with this brew.


Speaking of Doxies and baseball Dr. G., Have you heard the story about how hot dogs were named back in 18 something?

Well, it goes something like this... a butcher sold his handmade sausages at NY baseball games, placing the saugages on bread so that his customers would not burn their fingers. He would call out "hot dachshund for sale". Soon other vendors were selling something similiar but they shortened the phrase to "Hot Dogs for sale".


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> Matt, there is no "doxie herbal tea". There is "Doxie Delight", but that is super-charged coffee, aka "Morning Rocket Fuel". You could run a Formula 1 car with this brew.


That sounds like what I need. I'll take a large pot of it. And probably a second one this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

My aversion to lamb goes back to my childhood.

In the winter of 1989, my wife and I were in Sarasota, Florida on a seminar sponsored by the old Toronto Sun Publishing Corporation head honcho, Chairman and CEO Doug Creighton and his wife Marilyn. He had, in his own opulent manner, arranged for our group of about 50 to wine and dine in the Cà d'Zan Mansion, John and Mable Ringling's Venetian Gothic mansion on Sarasota Bay, which was then and is now a museum.

Picture of it here on the left with the museum Court on the right:

http://www.ringling.org/images/banner_ca.jpg

The meal was catered by the resort at which we were staying, some 30 miles away and all food had been cooked at the resort and transported to the mansion.

We drew the unlucky place card that night and wound up sitting right beside Doug and Marilyn at the head table in the Court. When dinner was served, you guessed it, it was indeed lamb. Since I was seated right beside Doug, he immediately noticed that I was eating my way around the rack of lamb and had left it untouched. He asked if something was wrong with my meat, to which I replied, no, I'm just not hungry. It was then the publisher of the Edmonton Sun, who was seated at the next table, loudly muttered my Sun nickname of "Lamb Chop" which he had given me when he discovered my aversion for lamb at a dinner he hosted one evening in Edmonton.

He roared with laughter as he told Doug the story. Doug looked at him, then called for a waiter. He said to the waiter, go back to the resort, prepare a beef dinner and bring it back for Don, he doesn't eat lamb. I protested and knowing Doug as well as I did, was able to convince him that if I had a double order of dessert, and a couple of extra glasses of his favourite Port, I would survive the evening nicely. Now Doug had a real weakness for Port and readily agreed to the compromise provided he too could have the same. He pushed aside his lamb and announced to the gathered throng that "Don and I" were having a special menu and then proposed a toast to Alberta beef.

After the meal, we were bused over to the winter grounds of the Ringling Circus, where Doug had rented the entire big top for us that evening as a private function. Every ride, side show, fun booth and food stand was ours for the evening courtesy of The Toronto Sun. We got to ride elephants and even the lion tamers put on a private performance for us.

I am amazed to this day that Doug was able to convince the museum staff to empty the Court for that dinner. As you can see in the video here, it is still an impressive space:

http://www.ringling.org/tours/ca_dzan/court.htm


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Eeeeww, lamb. The mere thought of it makes me ill any time never mind first thing in the morning.


This salad has Nuttun on this Mutton.
-Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, yes I have heard the story of this term. Hot dog became an extension of the older use of dog to mean a sausage. Hot dog lore suggests that newspaper cartoonist Tad Dorgan coined the term "hot dog" when he used it in the caption of a 1906 cartoon illustrating sausage vendors at the Polo Grounds baseball stadium because he couldn't spell "frankfurter". In some versions he could not spell dachshund.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, a pot of "Doxie Delight" could blow apart most of TO. We make it by the ounce, and you have to take a few drops at a time. Three drops in a day will keep you up and working for 24-36 hours at full capacity.


----------



## sheamusj

Geez, no one seemed to appreciate my play on words regarding Don's post on lamb. Well, I trust the Shang, "ewe" know best!


----------



## sheamusj

Dr. G., are Doxies a healthy breed? Do they have genetic predispostion to any health problems? 

How long do Doxies tend to live? 

Are they good tempered around little children (i.e., young children and grandchildren)? 

Specifically, what is one quality that you really like about Doxies?


----------



## Ena

Funnily enough I took loin lamb chops out of the freezer last night for tonight's supper


----------



## winwintoo

sheamusj said:


> Geez, no one seemed to appreciate my play on words regarding Don's post on lamb. Well, I trust the Shang, "ewe" know best!


I was going to comment, but I've been in the bathroom gargling with eau d' cologne trying to get the taste of wool out of my head   

I'm with Don when it comes to lamb - I just can't eat it - but unlike Don, I don't have an exotic adventure to relate about my distaste.

Been a so-so day. Mom called and said she was having computer problems - translation "I want someone to come and play cribbage with me" 

The wing she's in is still on lock-down - they can't leave the wing - but since the lady that was sick in Mom's room has recovered, I could go in for a visit. The visit was going well, but then Mom got sick. I don't know if it was related to the virus - my sister and niece are the ones who speak with staff - cuts down on them having to repeat everything.

The care home is such a bewildering place, I'm the one that feels in need of care when I leave. Mom seems happy as a lark there though - it's me that has a problem.

Anyway, that was my day.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Evening all, from ... *looks out window* ... Airdrie.

Just checking out the Shang before heading out for an Alberta BEEF dinner, and reading all about the lamb aversion. My husband enjoys lamb, when it's done right, but it's something I've never acquired a taste for.

And yes, Sheamus, I groaned at ALL the pun ewe foisted upon us. 

Anyway, I think there's a steak (beef) somewhere calling my name, so have a good evening all.


----------



## sheamusj

MLeh said:


> Evening all, from ... *looks out window* ... Airdrie.
> 
> Just checking out the Shang before heading out for an Alberta BEEF dinner, and reading all about the lamb aversion. My husband enjoys lamb, when it's done right, but it's something I've never acquired a taste for.
> 
> And yes, Sheamus, I groaned at ALL the pun ewe foisted upon us.
> 
> Anyway, I think there's a steak (beef) somewhere calling my name, so have a good evening all.


Elaine, ewe are a Darling!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, the doxies we have, standard wirehaired doxies, do not have the back problems that the mini doxies are prone to have. This is because a mini does not have the body structure to support the back as does a standard. Overweight is a major problem with standards, which puts a strain on the back, but this can be prevented. There is no other genetic problem they have as a breed.

10-13 years for a standard is an average age, with some living a few more years.

Doxies are great around the people in their homes. If they have been handled as puppies in their house by children from outside the house, then they are not territorial towards them. Our doxie puppies love to have children come over, because they see kids as little people who will play with them. The mother and father of the doxies were very protective of our home, and barked at any stranger. They are not really a little child's dog, because pressing on a doxie's back, standard or mini, can really hurt them. 

We like the loyalty and comfort our doxies give to us. They are real lap dogs, and must be close all the time, even if it means sleeping at your feet. My wife's father raised black labs, and she found little differences between their many dogs. Doxies are ALL different in personality. Thus, there is a unique quality each one possesses that we love.

Doxies are not for everyone. They don't do tricks, but they are great guard dogs. They like to go out for walks, but are not into running alongside you as you jog. They also like to be with another doxie. Thus, we have a pile of three or four doxies, especially in the sunshine coming through the window in wintertime.

Be careful getting a doxie, however. Some of the dapple doxies, which is a designer doxie and not really a pure breed, have vision problems that are genetic.


----------



## sheamusj

winwintoo said:


> I was going to comment, but I've been in the bathroom gargling with eau d' cologne trying to get the taste of wool out of my head
> 
> I'm with Don when it comes to lamb - I just can't eat it - but unlike Don, I don't have an exotic adventure to relate about my distaste.
> 
> Been a so-so day. Mom called and said she was having computer problems - translation "I want someone to come and play cribbage with me"
> 
> The wing she's in is still on lock-down - they can't leave the wing - but since the lady that was sick in Mom's room has recovered, I could go in for a visit. The visit was going well, but then Mom got sick. I don't know if it was related to the virus - my sister and niece are the ones who speak with staff - cuts down on them having to repeat everything.
> 
> The care home is such a bewildering place, I'm the one that feels in need of care when I leave. Mom seems happy as a lark there though - it's me that has a problem.
> 
> Anyway, that was my day.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Thinking of you!


----------



## sheamusj

Bon soir and sweet dreams to all the wonderful people in the Shang (for there are no others)!


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Looks like we have some Doxie talk going on this evening, so things seem to be in order in The Shang 

Marc, no Doxie patrol tonight in my building. I guess they have the night off.


----------



## SINC

Yet another long day for me comes to an end. Can't even muster the energy to protest lamb, but I am glad I am not alone. Yuck!


----------



## Sonal

Well heck, SINC, I don't eat lamb either.

Then again, I don't eat beef too. Or pork. Or poultry. Or fish.

I did used to make an excellent braised lamb shank for my ex, (I'm told that cooked this way, it's less mutton-y tasting) but he was a big lamb eater.


----------



## sheamusj

Good morning to all in the Shang!

Coffee (dark roast including decaf) and tea (Irish Breakfast, Earl Grey or Peach) on the sideboard. Breakfast items available this morning include scrambled eggs with chives, thick cut-bacon from Kensigton market, fresh fruit salad, hot and cold cereals, and of course, onion rye toast with choice of strawberry or wild blueberry preserves.

Out of respect for Don, ewe will not hear any more about lamb.

Dr. G., do you have a good deli in St. John's? How about decent bagels? How about lox and cream cheese?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee Sheamus. Sadly, we don't have a real New York-style deli here in St.John's. The Jewish population is less than 200 people, and that is province-wide. We do have some speciality stores that bake NYC and Montreal-style bagels, and there is Atlantic salmon for lox, so all is not uncivilized here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, glad you did not see the doxies patrolling last night. They were practicing their stealth mode of guarding, and it obviously worked.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning from a cold, rainy St. George.

Thanks for the breakfast Steve. It hit the spot.

Marc, what exactly are Lox?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I am up and about to get the motor home ready to take to the dealer to be winterized today. Later . . .


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Seems like everyone is well thank goodness. Where is Carex though? Someone needs to keep an eye out for him and keep him out
of trouble.

Been busy with work and the house and our club is back up and running for its
second season so have been pretty busy. Dial up internet at home now so it is
something of a pain but better than nothing. New boss at work is a by the book
type so haven't been sneaking in here too often anymore. He is basically happy
so long as my work gets done and he is beginning to realize that it does get done, so all in all not so bad I guess. The drivers aren't too happy with him but all
I ask is (and I told him too) that he doesn't yell at me or talk down to me and we 
will get along fine. Might as well set the tone from the beginning. Mouthy aren't I?

Getting drapes up at the house - the windows are 6 ft and taller in this place so not all the old drapes fit. Expensive things they are too. Don't really care about the drapes execpt that they will contribute to keeping some heat in. Plugged crevices and openings in windows with foam cord and putty so that will help too.
Going to get plastic for the windows - not the bathroom though, I want one that
I can open in the winter and of course downstairs I can always open two or three doors for fresh air when I wish.


Marc, it seems Lucy is fitting in well, I knew she would.
What are Lox? Warren isn't the only one here who doesn't know
Sheamus, good morning and thanks for the tea and breakfast. Everyone here is at our head office in Peterborough for a big sales meeting so I am stuck here all
day and have to eat in at lunch so breakfast was a treat.

Margaret - did your mom get her computer problems sorted?
Elaine, safe travelling. 

Beej, are you behavin?

Matt - Hope all is well with you and your family.

Don, I just rewinterized my boat and added more anti freeze to my trailer this past weekend. Darn mice got back into my engine and had babies - eyes still closed and no fur so I placed them on a rock and hoped the mom could find and
take them somewhere else. I know most would have destroyed them but I couldn't do that and this time I put mothballs in the engine casing as well as a
whole box throughout the boat. My own fault for not doing that this past summer. Glad it is done as it rained, hailed and had a couple of sunny breaks but after travelling 200 miles to do it just had to work in whatever mother nature threw at me.


----------



## SINC

Long time between posts lately Jeanne. Glad to hear things are going well for you.


----------



## Cameo

Yeah, during the week it is after 7 by the time I get home as I am picking up
things and doing my errands on the way home. Then of course is the house 
work and supper etc and any phone calls I may make. Im on dial up so can't use
the internet and phone at the same time. Not complaining, I love the new place
although my son decided last night that he thought it was a mistake - he hasn't
figured out how to make his paycheque last a week yet and had run out of gas
so he was a little unreasonable. I told him if he didn't want to live in the country
he was an adult and could move out on his own. He didn't say much after that and I drove him to work this morning so maybe he will have calmed down by the
time I pick him up. I talked to them before the move and they were excited so if they don't like it then, love you son, but you can get your own place, this is the beginning of my own life back and I am not basing all my decisions on their needs anymore. I will consider them yes, but at almost 21 years old they can go on their own if they don't like my decisions. Getting kind of hard hearted in my old age!


----------



## sheamusj

MaxPower said:


> Good morning from a cold, rainy St. George.
> 
> Thanks for the breakfast Steve. It hit the spot.
> 
> Marc, what exactly are Lox?


Lox1  /lɒks/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[loks] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
–noun
a kind of brine-cured salmon, having either a salt cure (Scandinavian lox) or a sugar cure (Nova Scotia lox), often eaten with cream cheese on a bagel.
[Origin: 1940–45; < Yiddish laks salmon; cf. MHG, OHG lahs, c. OE leax, ON lax]
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.0.1)
Based on the Random House Unabridged Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2006.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Thanks for the coffee Sheamus. Sadly, we don't have a real New York-style deli here in St.John's. The Jewish population is less than 200 people, and that is province-wide. We do have some speciality stores that bake NYC and Montreal-style bagels, and there is Atlantic salmon for lox, so all is not uncivilized here in St.John's.


Does the Jewish community in St. John's have a synagogue? Rabbi? Is the community vibrant?


----------



## RevMatt

Hello, all. Slow start to the day after a poor sleeping night. Glad to hear from you, Jeanne. It sounds like the move is continuing to be an adventure. I know what you mean about the price of drapes. We were able to save some money because my wife does a lot of sewing, but the material cost alone is brutal. If you have time to put off the purchase, and can sew at all yourself, watch your local Fabricland. They have regular sales that can help a lot with the cost.
Gotta get to the writing. Afternoon off for an extensive ultrasound to find out what is wrong with my shoulder.


----------



## winwintoo

Ah, drapes.

At one time, I was a drapery seamstress. I worked at home, doing work for a couple of drapery shops - I sewed, they did the measuring and dealt with customers. Some of the most expensive homes in Regina at the time had drapes that I sewed - so the house would look good from the street - but nothing else in the livingroom   

And Fabricland!! Having made all those expensive drapes for other people, I finally got around to making drapes for my own house. I hit a 99¢ bargain sale at Fabricland and for $13 I got enough fabric to make the drapes. The lining was a freebee left over from other projects and a couple hours of my time and I had very nice drapes.

When I sold the house, the buyers insisted on having those drapes included and were very concerned that I might take them with me. They quibbled over every penny of the sale and even complained when I offered to forgo some monetary items if they would take possession early. I still get a chuckle when I think of them harassing me about those $13 drapes.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

With heavy traffic, rain and road construction, it took us nearly three hours to drive the motor home to the dealer for winterization and return home this morning. A 64 km round trip. I don't even want to figure out the average speed.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Does the Jewish community in St. John's have a synagogue? Rabbi? Is the community vibrant?" Sheamus, when I came to Memorial back in 1977, there were about 300 Jewish people in NL, about 250 of them in St.John's. This population was split between the more conservative Jewish group of people who were mainly merchants and their families, who were here since the 1930s-60s. The other group were the academics at MUN, who were mostly reform Jewish persons, like myself. There was a synagogue and a rabbi. Since then, because of the drastic decline in population of the Jewish community (less than 200 province-wide), there is no longer a permanent rabbi. I was never one to go to synagogue, and the Jewish faith I practiced was done so at home.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> "Does the Jewish community in St. John's have a synagogue? Rabbi? Is the community vibrant?" Sheamus, when I came to Memorial back in 1977, there were about 300 Jewish people in NL, about 250 of them in St.John's. This population was split between the more conservative Jewish group of people who were mainly merchants and their families, who were here since the 1930s-60s. The other group were the academics at MUN, who were mostly reform Jewish persons, like myself. There was a synagogue and a rabbi. Since then, because of the drastic decline in population of the Jewish community (less than 200 province-wide), there is no longer a permanent rabbi. I was never one to go to synagogue, and the Jewish faith I practiced was done so at home.


Thank you Dr. G.

My background is Celtic (Highland Scots/Irish and Roman Catholic) and I grew up in rural Nova Scotia. I moved to Montreal at the age of 14 just before the new school year. 

While walking with others who also attended the RC high school I overhead "There goes a Jew". Well, I didn't know the meaning of this word, was it a car? A Tree? What? That evening I asked my father and he told me this (true) story. 

My father was raised on the rural family farm and in university (SFX) when WWII was declared... He enlisted, the army commissioned him a 2nd Lt. and assigned him to BOQ with two officers to a room. 

On the first evening as my father was about to fall asleep the other young officer asked "Joe, why did you bunk with me?" My father replied "Because this is the room they assigned to me". A few minutes later the same question and the same answer. On the third occasion of the young officer asking the question my father said "Julius, what are you trying to get at?" Julius replied "I am Jewish and no one else would share the room with me". My Dad and Julius forged a lifelong friendship that first evening which held true until they each died in their late seventies. 

Dad went of to say "Sheamus, the Highland Scots were driven from of their homes and land in Scotland because the Lairds and the English valued sheep more than people. As a result we Highland Scots tend to value a man based on his character and actions, not from a position of labels or ignorance". Good advice from a father to a teenaged son!

Years later around the age of 20 I was fortunate in being invited to a synagogue for the first time, it was Simcha Torah. Thereafter I was also invited to share Shabbat and Pesach. As I grew older and seeking answers to moral/spiritual questions I would always seek out a Rabbi or Jesuit. Not that they would have the answers for my life issues as that was my responsibility. Rather, they held a deep theological knowledge as a result of their long and rigerous training , and in the case of the Rabbi, this deep understanding was further supported by the wisdom of the Talmud. I guess my Dad's story and life lesson along with a search for meaning and understanding causes something good to pop out in my life from time-to-time.

Very glad to met you Dr. G.


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> With heavy traffic, rain and road construction, it took us nearly three hours to drive the motor home to the dealer for winterization and return home this morning. A 64 km round trip. I don't even want to figure out the average speed.


Don, congrats on getting the job done and very glad you got home safe and sound!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, a very interesting story about your father. Thank you for sharing it with our family here in The Shang. My mother was born in Montreal and moved from Montreal to NYC at about the same age you moved to Montreal. My father was born in Brooklyn and I was born in Manhattan. My father's parents came froma small Jewish village just outside of Kyiv in Ukraine. When the Czar ordered all Jewish people out of Russia, they came to America and settled in the lower east side of Manhattan in NYC in 1903. Think of "Fiddler on the Roof" for their story.

Shalom, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have the balloons ready for the celebration of the Mets returning to the World Series. We shall see.


----------



## sheamusj

Go Mets!

Good night and sweet dreams to all in the shang!!


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> ...Shalom, my friend.[/QUOTE
> 
> And to you Dr. G.!


----------



## SINC

A wonderful ball game, but sadly the Mets could not make it happen. Sorry it did not turn out the way you would have liked Marc.

Night all.


----------



## sheamusj

A very early good morning to all!

Middle of the night, just couldn't sleep... for some reason my eight (now grown) children were on mind, decided to get up and write each of them a note before the day's work begins.

Sorry about the Mets Dr. G., nonetheless a valient effort!

It is my fond hope that everyone in the Shang will have an enjoyable and productive Friday!


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. A long night last night so all that is on is coffee and tea. The cereal is in the cupboard and the milk in the fridge.

Today I have to travel to Mississauga to pick up my booth for the trade show, then it's off to Barrie to get some of my product out of a store there.

Busy day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Sadly, I am not able to say it is a good morning. We are in mourning here because of last night's Mets loss. Sadly, even the sacrifice of a doxie upon the alter of the gods of baseball was to no avail. Now, we are a doxie short here in St.John's ..................... luckily it was not one of our doxies. 

Thank you for your comforting words Sheamus and Don.

I shall leave now and return to my breakfast of ashes and wormwood.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> luckily it was not one of our doxies.


:lmao: :lmao: 

Quite a start to the day.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> I shall leave now and return to my breakfast of ashes and wormwood. (


I find that a cup of steaming gall goes well with that breakfast menu.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Up and in a hurry to get showered, shaved and dressed as the city will arrive at 8:00 a.m. to shove a camera down our sewer line and check to see if tree roots have invaded our line. This due to a basement toilet that continues to run more slowly while those upstairs run fine.

We will be unable to use any water or flush any toilets for six hours if we have roots as they will inject foam down the line to destroy the roots. So we will run a couple of pails of water to have on hand for coffee, soup or whatever. 

Then it is off to the dealer to pick up the motor home and park it for the winter. It will be noon before we know it.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I find that a cup of steaming gall goes well with that breakfast menu." Yes, Macfury, I find it galling that Yadier Molina, who had all of 6 home runs in the regular season, decides to hit one in the ninth inning.


----------



## RevMatt

Good luck with the water lines, Don. Glad you got your shower in first, though, so that we don't have to make you wait out in the lobby of the Shang 

Just trying to get some work done around here.


----------



## SINC

Well the water line guys have come and gone. They wanted me to cut and lift the new berber carpeting in the basement to expose a drain they wanted to us. I thought there must be some alternative, to wit he replied, hire a plumber. They have the equipment to do the job. We don't.

Oh well, on to the next task.


----------



## MLeh

It's probably only me who cares, but I thought I should point out there is a significant difference between 'water' lines and 'sewer' lines.


----------



## Dr.G.

'water' lines and 'sewer' lines.

Water lines carry water to your house and the sewer line takes everything away from your house.


----------



## MLeh

Something along those lines, Marc.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> It's probably only me who cares, but I thought I should point out there is a significant difference between 'water' lines and 'sewer' lines.


My sewer line is much smaller than the one I saw you playing with.


----------



## MLeh

All roads lead to Mecca, Don, and all sewer lines in St. Albert lead to that one.


----------



## RevMatt

Just back from a late lunch meeting about 30 minutes down the road in the booming metropolis of Merrickville. Drove back through weather that was half driving rain, half heavy wet snow. w00t?


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Just back from a late lunch meeting about 30 minutes down the road in the booming metropolis of Merrickville. Drove back through weather that was half driving rain, half heavy wet snow. w00t?


Nice to hear we are not alone. I just drove the motor home back from the dealer in the same kind of conditions.


----------



## MLeh

I was going to say, the people in Southern Alberta should thank me for the two days of dry weather they enjoyed this week. It's the gods laughing at me after I packed my snow boots (which took up more than half of my suitcase). Had I not taken them there would have been two feet of snow. Minimum.


----------



## Ena

Hooray! It's Friday. Even better, it's a three day weekend for me with taking a vacation day.


----------



## winwintoo

TV 2, Margaret 0

After my tv troubles a couple of weeks ago, I returned the tv that had the bad sound and got a different one. The new tv has been sitting off to the side waiting until I can clear out the ancient one. Today I stopped at the cable place and picked up a second digital box and tried to hook it up to the new tv.

The digital box has a light on it to show that it's working - no light on this bad boy. Tried plugging it in different places - no joy.

I wish it was the olden days - if the tv wasn't working, a smart smack on the side of the box made it work again   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## medic03

Margaret, I know they say that a quick slap to the side of the head (opps TV) doesn't work but I also still like trying it everyone once in a while. It just feels right, like you are doing something uselful.


----------



## medic03

On a similar note to Margaret's. I have a TV that is about 15 years old. In order to hook up the DVD and cable box I need to use an RF modulator. Whenever there are words on the screen (on a DVD) like the credits there would be a loud buzzing sound. Well tonight we were watching Thank You for Smoking (great writing in this movie) the buzz was really loud. I started to play with the audio and at one point disconnected the red audio cable .Voila no more buzzing. So, can I leave it disconnected all the time and if I can what is the point to having in the first place... 
(And yes I did slap the TV too - made no difference )


----------



## sheamusj

Good morning to all and best wished for a fab day..

Fresh hot coffee (Jamaica' Blue Mountain and decaf) and a selection of teas including herbal are available. This morning we are serving french toast with real maple syrup and/or corn beef hash with eggs over easy, fresh fruit salad, fresh orange juice, and a warm loaf of cheese bread, sweet butter and preserves are available on the sideboard.

Second night in a row that I've had a bit of a challenge regarding sleep, in fact only 5 hours sleep in the last forty-eight.


----------



## RevMatt

sheamus, you are going to need to start napping 

Coffee would be good for me certainly. Our normally stupid busy Saturday is made worse this week since my wife has government tests to write instead of her French class, and I have a wedding. Going to be a long day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thanks for the breakfast Sheamus. Another dull and cool fall day here in Alberta.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. My husband fixes TVs for a living, but I won't go into the various reasons why sometimes smacking a TV at a specific spot is a viable form of troubleshooting. (Well, just briefly: Cold Solder Joint). But smacking is not a cure - just a diagnostic tool.

Anyway - my day today will be spent trying to get caught up with paperwork and then packing. Leaving the house later today for another overnight in Vancouver and then an early flight on Sunday to Texas. At least I don't think I'll need to pack my snowboots this time.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild night and morning here in NL. A small fire in an Aliant substation about 500 meters from my house knocked out internet services for the entire province for 6 hours, along with cell phone and long distance calling, and home phones for about 25% of the province. Things are slowly getting back to normal.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Morning all. My husband fixes TVs for a living, but I won't go into the various reasons why sometimes smacking a TV at a specific spot is a viable form of troubleshooting. (Well, just briefly: Cold Solder Joint). But smacking is not a cure - just a diagnostic tool.
> 
> Anyway - my day today will be spent trying to get caught up with paperwork and then packing. Leaving the house later today for another overnight in Vancouver and then an early flight on Sunday to Texas. At least I don't think I'll need to pack my snowboots this time.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.


No snow boots in Texas, but if you're going to Houston at this time of the year, you might consider hip waders   When it gets to raining in Houston, there's no running between the raindrops.

Got the tv working - turns out there's some fiddling with the remote that needs to occur before it fires up. A call to the cable help desk solved it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

Things are quiet around here. It has been a while since I've seen the sun. Can someone confirm that it still exists?

In the before time, a bright yellow circle would crawl across the sky almost everyday. Then the Gods punished us and took away our yellow circle.


----------



## sheamusj

RevMatt said:


> sheamus, you are going to need to start napping
> 
> Coffee would be good for me certainly. Our normally stupid busy Saturday is made worse this week since my wife has government tests to write instead of her French class, and I have a wedding. Going to be a long day.


You are right! And, best wishes today, hope your wife aces the French tests and that you have a great time at the wedding!


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Morning all and thanks for the breakfast Sheamus. Another dull and cool fall day here in Alberta.


Good morning Don and you are welcome!


----------



## sheamusj

MLeh said:


> Morning all. My husband fixes TVs for a living, but I won't go into the various reasons why sometimes smacking a TV at a specific spot is a viable form of troubleshooting. (Well, just briefly: Cold Solder Joint). But smacking is not a cure - just a diagnostic tool.
> 
> Anyway - my day today will be spent trying to get caught up with paperwork and then packing. Leaving the house later today for another overnight in Vancouver and then an early flight on Sunday to Texas. At least I don't think I'll need to pack my snowboots this time.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Morning Elaine and very best wishes for safe travels!


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> A wild night and morning here in NL. A small fire in an Aliant substation about 500 meters from my house knocked out internet services for the entire province for 6 hours, along with cell phone and long distance calling, and home phones for about 25% of the province. Things are slowly getting back to normal.


Morning Dr. G., yikes a substation fire! Double yikes no connectivity! Glad you are back on line.


----------



## sheamusj

winwintoo said:


> No snow boots in Texas, but if you're going to Houston at this time of the year, you might consider hip waders   When it gets to raining in Houston, there's no running between the raindrops.
> 
> Got the tv working - turns out there's some fiddling with the remote that needs to occur before it fires up. A call to the cable help desk solved it.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Morning Margaret! Yahoo... Your TV is working!!


----------



## sheamusj

Beej said:


> Things are quiet around here. It has been a while since I've seen the sun. Can someone confirm that it still exists?
> 
> In the before time, a bright yellow circle would crawl across the sky almost everyday. Then the Gods punished us and took away our yellow circle.


Morning Beej! No sun again... Zowie!!


----------



## Sonal

Morning all.

I'll just take some tea and a bit of that cheese loaf. I have to run to Tai Chi in a few minutes. 

Sheamus, pardon me if I have missed something, but is it that you are having trouble falling asleep, or staying asleep? I've been plagued with sleep problems for years, so off the top of my head I can give you about a dozen ideas to try.


----------



## Beej

Thanks sheamus, for that bit of sunshine you're sending though the net.


----------



## SINC

I received the preliminary results of my DNA testing this morning and all it tells me so far is that I am part of lineage number 4 of known Sinclairs and am likely descended from the line of the Earls of Caithness. This traces my ancestors back to the last ice age in western Europe.

That is with 12 of 37 markers in, the balance of 25 markers not due until November 17th which our clan historian tells me will reveal much more detailed information on the line and my direct ancestors.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> I received the preliminary results of my DNA testing this morning and all it tells me so far is
> 
> Don, you are opening yourself up for a whole lot of razzing with statements like this


----------



## RevMatt

Being that you trace your bloodline back to Scotland, isn't the better question about how many sheep markers there are? 

Sheamus, these are knowledge tests, not French tests. Although she usually does extremely well on both kinds. Personal Trivia moment - my wife has actually been hired by the Feds twice before, but has never actually worked for them. In both cases, it turned out after she had passed everything and been offered a job, that citizenship was required. It isn't always, and nothing was said in the posting, so she applied. In one case it was an outright requirement, in the other, the rules say that citizens get priority. Basically, they are required to hire any qualified citizens before non-citizen residents, even where the citizens ranked lower in other ways. So, when her status was known, that bumped off the bottom of the list.
Her citizenship was due to arrive within a few months, but they only hire once a year. So she was given the manager's direct line to call back a year later, but by then the Liberal hiring freeze had kicked in.

All of which is to say that part of why she will almost certainly ace the tests today, is because she's already written them at least 3 times.

Too bad the private sector isn't doing much hiring these days around here. And this post is now long enough, I won't bore you with the day's news


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> SINC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received the preliminary results of my DNA testing this morning and all it tells me so far is
> 
> Don, you are opening yourself up for a whole lot of razzing with statements like this
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it Treena, I must have missed something?
Click to expand...


----------



## MLeh

Margaret: Not Houston. Dallas. But I'm used to rain.


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> medic03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it Treena, I must have missed something?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps she was foreshadowing my shots about sheep DNA?
> 
> In all seriousness, I consider it pretty cool to be able to trace your lineage that far back. I only recently got my family history back to our entry to North America (shortly before the American revolution). The thought of being able to go further back than that, even, is impressive. You are taking it to another level altogether.
Click to expand...


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> Margaret: Not Houston. Dallas. But I'm used to rain.


(insert obvious BC comment here)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, the amazing thing was that at 10PM, I was just finishing up with my nighttime grading for my online courses. Nearby, the fire engines came roaring to the substation, which is next to one of their main buildings, which is about 500 meters from my house (thus the excellent DSL distance). The fire was put out by a worker with a hand fire extinguisher. Sadly, the damage was done by that time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, or should we now say "Your Lordship", I noticed your Registration on Nobility in the London Times. Earl of Caithness, the Duke of Dachshunds of Glostonshire, Scottish Feudal Baron of Breadalbane, Lord of the Manor in Glyndebourne. Impressive.

I hear that St. Andrew’s Day, which is traditionally celebrated on the 30th of November, at least here in NL by those of Scottish decent, will now be called St. Sinc Day. Kudos, mon frere.


----------



## sheamusj

Sonal said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I'll just take some tea and a bit of that cheese loaf. I have to run to Tai Chi in a few minutes.
> 
> Sheamus, pardon me if I have missed something, but is it that you are having trouble falling asleep, or staying asleep? I've been plagued with sleep problems for years, so off the top of my head I can give you about a dozen ideas to try.


Hi Sonal and sorry it took me so long to acknowledge your post... I was out walking and making a few purchases in large part to tire myself out.

Thursday evening... Thinking about my eight (now grown) children and could not get to sleep, so got up and wrote them an email then worked until 5:00 am... Got about 2 hours sleep.

On Friday nigh went to bed at midnight and woke up at 3:15 am and have not as yet had a rest or sleep. For some reason I am totally wired! The good news is that I have accomplished a ton of really great stuff since Thursday!!


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> I received the preliminary results of my DNA testing this morning and all it tells me so far is that I am part of lineage number 4 of known Sinclairs and am likely descended from the line of the Earls of Caithness. This traces my ancestors back to the last ice age in western Europe.
> 
> That is with 12 of 37 markers in, the balance of 25 markers not due until November 17th which our clan historian tells me will reveal much more detailed information on the line and my direct ancestors.


Very cool Don!!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> medic03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it Treena, I must have missed something?
> 
> 
> 
> Don, don't you watch Jerry Springer or Montel or Jenny Jones? Lots of DNA testing going on there.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how our lineage works out too, but not sufficiently motivated to follow up on it.
> 
> Take care, Margaret
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, it is now Sir Don, or Your Lord and Master Don. Actually, I think that the Your Lord and Master phrase is exclusively for Conrad Black.


----------



## SINC

Just Don. Always have been, always will be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, your Lordship. As you command, your Lordship. Will that be all, your Lordship?


----------



## Dr.G.

And thus is was written that a nobel age of enlightenment came upon the ehMacLanders living in the tiny hamlet of The Shang. With a wave of his hand, Lord Don of Dachshunds bade the commoners here in The Shang to be merry and celebrate his ascent to becoming an heir to the Royal Thrown of ehMacLand.

However, when word of this new age and spirit reached the Lord Mayor of ehMacLand Forest, he became enraged. "I shall make an example of this new noble!!!" he roared out in defiance. "I shall forbid all dachshunds from residing in the lands of ehMacLand, as far as the eye may see."

Now, there lived a poor shepherd of doxies, craM, in the eastern outskirts of ehMacLand. craM was the first person to settle in the tiny hamlet that was to be later known as The Shang. This poor shepherd worried what was to become of his flock of doxies should the soldiers of The Lord Mayor of ehMacLand Forest come to his hamlet and see all the doxies freely roaming about in peace and harmony.

And so, with a heavy heart, craM, the lonely doxie shepherd, took his flock of doxies in search of peace in a new found land, where evil edicts could not touch him or his doxies.

And thus it came to pass that the barking of playful doxies was not to be heard in the hills and dales of The Shang.

However, it is written in The Way of the Doxie, that from the silence of the shadow that a doxie makes in the light of a new moon shall bring about a new birth of freedom for the doxies of this world. 

Look to the next new moon, my friends, if you hope to see the return of the doxies that you know and love.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

Sir Don (Lord Don, we really should settle on one title), when you make the statement 'my DNA results are in' it conjures up all sorts of odd genetic mutations much like Matt with the sheep or Margaret with the Springer reference.  
In context, it is rather fascinating that you are able to trace your history. I just finished a book that talked about using DNA (mitochondrial and nuclear) to determine lineage. I remember you mentioning a while back that you did provide some sort of DNA sample.


----------



## Sonal

Lord Don, the thane of Alberta?


----------



## winwintoo

*Girl's hockey*

I just got home from watching my grand daughter play her first ever game in goal! The score didn't reflect the heart of "our" team and I'm sure Hannah was disappointed, but given that she strapped on those goalie skates - they now have different skates for goalies - and it was her fist time in goal, I think she made several spectacular saves.

These girls are all 12 and boy can some of them skate! The future of Canadian women's hockey is secure. Go Tigers.

Now if I can warm up, all will be well.

Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

My daughter had skates on her feet for the second time ever, and skated by herself for 5 or 6 feet. Kept trying to push Mom away, too  Just that kind of a day, Margaret.

I'm sitting here with goosebumps having just watched Battlestar Galactica. I know most here don't watch it, but the story telling is just so fantastic. Ended with a hint of Braveheart, musically. I know Braveheart is crap historically, but MAN is it a good story! This BG was better, though.

Must finish mumbling and get some sleep. I have some windmills to tilt with tomorrow.


----------



## overkill

Good evening/morning to everyone. Sorry have not been around for the past couple of days. For some reason I have found myself to be much busier than anticiapted for the start of the weekend!

Hope everyone is doing well at the midway point of the weekend. I have Mr. Paul Anka playing loud and singing those classic rock songs in a swing style as I step into the kitchen at Cafe Chez Marc.

This morning we have our special blueberry and chocolate chip pancakes. We also have our sticky buns being put into the oven as I type. Freshly squeezed OJ for all, and our deep roast coffee. Please enjoy and have a great Sunday.


----------



## sheamusj

A very good Sunday morning to all in the Shang!

Freshly ground hot coffee (Mocca Java & decaf), a selection of teas (Orange Pekoe, Irish Breakfast, Earl Grey and Herbal) and freshly squeezed orange juice are available on this fine A.M. Also, choices for a hunger... buttermilk blueberry pancakes with real maple syrup, light and fluffy scrambled eggs with chives, toast and preserves.

As you may have guessed from my cheery disposition... I enjoyed almost eight hours of blissful sleep last night from 8:00 pm to 3:45 this morning and I am feeling GREAT! :clap:


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Sheamus, it is now Sir Don, or Your Lord and Master Don. Actually, I think that the Your Lord and Master phrase is exclusively for Conrad Black.


Glad you caught my faux pas so early in the game Dr. G., and "Sir Don" please accept my most humble apologies!


----------



## sheamusj

No need for undue modesty Sir Don.

Per Dr. G.'s exceptional reseach as in "I noticed your Registration on Nobility in the London Times. Earl of Caithness, the Duke of Dachshunds of Glostonshire, Scottish Feudal Baron of Breadalbane, Lord of the Manor in Glyndebourne. Impressive."

The Duke of Dachshunds of Glostonshire whispered in my ear at the reception later in the day, "Sir Don, well deserved I say! Rather astonishing really that he is a long-standing respected member of the larger Fleet Street community, one of the really good ones!"


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> And thus is was written that a nobel age of enlightenment came upon the ehMacLanders living in the tiny hamlet of The Shang. With a wave of his hand, Lord Don of Dachshunds bade the commoners here in The Shang to be merry and celebrate his ascent to becoming an heir to the Royal Thrown of ehMacLand.
> 
> However, when word of this new age and spirit reached the Lord Mayor of ehMacLand Forest, he became enraged. "I shall make an example of this new noble!!!" he roared out in defiance. "I shall forbid all dachshunds from residing in the lands of ehMacLand, as far as the eye may see."
> 
> Now, there lived a poor shepherd of doxies, craM, in the eastern outskirts of ehMacLand. craM was the first person to settle in the tiny hamlet that was to be later known as The Shang. This poor shepherd worried what was to become of his flock of doxies should the soldiers of The Lord Mayor of ehMacLand Forest come to his hamlet and see all the doxies freely roaming about in peace and harmony.
> 
> And so, with a heavy heart, craM, the lonely doxie shepherd, took his flock of doxies in search of peace in a new found land, where evil edicts could not touch him or his doxies.
> 
> And thus it came to pass that the barking of playful doxies was not to be heard in the hills and dales of The Shang.
> 
> However, it is written in The Way of the Doxie, that from the silence of the shadow that a doxie makes in the light of a new moon shall bring about a new birth of freedom for the doxies of this world.
> 
> Look to the next new moon, my friends, if you hope to see the return of the doxies that you know and love.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.


OUTSTANDING! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## sheamusj

overkill said:


> Good evening/morning to everyone. Sorry have not been around for the past couple of days. For some reason I have found myself to be much busier than anticiapted for the start of the weekend!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well at the midway point of the weekend. I have Mr. Paul Anka playing loud and singing those classic rock songs in a swing style as I step into the kitchen at Cafe Chez Marc.
> 
> This morning we have our special blueberry and chocolate chip pancakes. We also have our sticky buns being put into the oven as I type. Freshly squeezed OJ for all, and our deep roast coffee. Please enjoy and have a great Sunday.


Good morning OK!

Wow... You are either up late or very early on this fine Sunday morn.


----------



## sheamusj

RevMatt said:


> My daughter had skates on her feet for the second time ever, and skated by herself for 5 or 6 feet. Kept trying to push Mom away, too  Just that kind of a day, Margaret.
> 
> I'm sitting here with goosebumps having just watched Battlestar Galactica. I know most here don't watch it, but the story telling is just so fantastic. Ended with a hint of Braveheart, musically. I know Braveheart is crap historically, but MAN is it a good story! This BG was better, though.
> 
> Must finish mumbling and get some sleep. I have some windmills to tilt with tomorrow.


Good Morning Matt!

Congrats re your daughter and skates. For some reason your stories above, including "... Windmills to tilt", have a piece of music playing in my head. Hmm I wonder what it is...


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. The coffee is much appreciated and needed and the pancakes will hit the spot.

Blueberry pancakes. My favourite.


----------



## MaxPower

Today we have to go to a two year old birthday party. Yay. Even though it is for our best friends daughter, I really don't wan to go. Every time we are at their place or when they come over, my kids get sick.

Better get the Kleenex and Advil ready.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, nice to see so many up and about this morning. A lazy day ahead. I think a good movie is in my plans somewhere along the line today.


----------



## MaxPower

What movie? Anything interesting?


----------



## SINC

Not sure yet. Have to go do a few things in the MH this morning. Have all my movies all stored in there now for the winter to free up room in my office. I'll let you know when I pick one.


----------



## sheamusj

*Shang*

One Perspective...

Shang | sh a ng | a dynasty that ruled China during part of the 2nd millennium bc, probably the 16th–11th centuries. The period encompassed the invention of Chinese ideographic script and the discovery and development of bronze casting.
_ New Oxford American Dictionary, 2nd edition_

Now... TA DA... The Question... How did the Shangri-la Clubhouse get its name?


----------



## SINC

sheamusj said:


> Now... TA DA... The Question... How did the Shangri-la Clubhouse get its name?


Easy, Marc selected the name when he started the thread.


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Easy, Marc selected the name when he started the thread.


Thank you Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.sfsite.com/~silverag/hilton.html


----------



## overkill

The rain has forced me into a quiet lazy sunday. No complaints so far


----------



## SINC

The sun is shining brightly for the first time in weeks, prompting me to forget the movie for now and accomplish three things today.

1. Must clean office. Repeat MUST. Rhymes with what I have to clean. 

2. Make a special roast steak dinner for supper from a new and intriguing recipe I found this morning.

3. Wash motor home, outside first, then inside floors and vacuum walls and blinds too.

Gotta run if I'm gonna get done. Hey, that rhymes too!


----------



## Beej

I just did laundry and celebrated by putting on a pair of toasty-warm pants. Soooo good.


----------



## SINC

I've got a pant press in my bedroom and I toss a pair of pants in there before I shower. When I come out to get dressed, they are soooo warm too.


----------



## winwintoo

Roast steak recipe? please   

I can't fry steak - the smoke alarm goes off when I boil water - and don't have a barbecue, so I resort to putting a frozen steak in the oven - the outside gets brown enough before the inside is thawed, so I can pretend it's nicely cooked.

But I'm always looking for new ways to be well-fed without actually having to cook   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Looks like we are all in laundry mode. Just finishing mine up now. Too bad I did not have any pants to wash. Maybe I will throw some in the dryer to make them warm anyways


----------



## RevMatt

No warm pants for me, but I am wearing my brand new fleecy sweat**** that my wife made, and was supposed to take to hang on display in the store. But she forgot, so I am revelling in it's warmth  Nap time soon, I think, mind you.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Roast steak recipe? please
> 
> I can't fry steak - the smoke alarm goes off when I boil water - and don't have a barbecue, so I resort to putting a frozen steak in the oven - the outside gets brown enough before the inside is thawed, so I can pretend it's nicely cooked.
> 
> But I'm always looking for new ways to be well-fed without actually having to cook
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Here you go Margaret:

Round Steak Roast

Cut 2 lbs. round steak in narrow strips, about 1" wide.

Coat strips in mixture of 1/2 cup flour, 1 tsp salt and 1/4 tsp pepper.

Place in roasting pan and toss left over flour mixture on top of strips. Bake in 400 degree oven for 20 minutes.

Remove from oven and add:

1 can chopped tomatoes

1 can mushrooms

1/2 fresh green pepper, thinly sliced

1 pkg. frozen green beans

3 tbs. molasses

3 tbs. soy sauce

Return to oven, reduce heat to 350 degrees and cook for about 90 minutes until very tender.

Enjoy.

BTW, Item 1. is complete, working on number 2.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> http://www.sfsite.com/~silverag/hilton.html


You are way cool Dr. G., I am ordering the book.


----------



## sheamusj

Wonderful recipe Don... Thank you!


----------



## winwintoo

1


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> Unsolicited advice is worse than a personal attack.


Given the two posts at hand, I'd say no. How about some unsolicited tea and cookies? Calorific. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, it is a classic. This is where I got the name Shangri-la and The Valley of the Blue Moon.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Yup been a lazy day as predicted.

Small meal before my hockey game this evening. Maybe enjoy some TV to relax before the game.


----------



## medic03

Don, how did the steak turn out. I really like the addition of molasses. That would really give body to the dish. Do you think chicken thighs would work as well. You seem to find the most interesting recipes.


----------



## Ena

Cut up chicken pieces are good baked in dried onion soup mix and some orange juice. My once in while for a change recipe.


----------



## medic03

Ann, I've used the onion soup before but never mixed with OJ. You can even add a little vodka to that (a screwdriving chicken) or maybe a drunk chicken. Can you tell I was named after the Galloping Gourmet's wife? a little wine for the food and a little wine for me.....


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don, how did the steak turn out. I really like the addition of molasses. That would really give body to the dish. Do you think chicken thighs would work as well. You seem to find the most interesting recipes.


Treena, since we are about a half hour from dining, I will let you know.


----------



## medic03

Don, I await your gastronomic evaluation.


----------



## Dr.G.

"(CNN) -- Actress Jane Wyatt, the prototypical housewife and mother in the television series "Father Knows Best," has died at age 96, her spokeswoman told CNN Sunday."

"(CBC) -- Herbert B. Leonard, the producer behind the television series The Adventures of Rin Tin Tin and Route 66, has died from cancer at the age of 84."

"(CBC) -- Daryl Duke, who directed the popular 1983 miniseries The Thorn Birds, has died at age 77 while at home in Vancouver. The nine-part series was the second-highest-rated miniseries on American television at the time, behind Roots."

   Each shall be missed.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don, I await your gastronomic evaluation.


In a word, fabulous.

Turned out really well, although the steak is very well done. It is reminiscent of Swiss steak, but better. Something about the molasses and the soy sauce makes it tres bien.


----------



## SINC

Never was a Thorn Birds fan, but Father Knows Best and Rin Tin tin were favs. RIP all.


----------



## Ena

I'll add someone else to the list. 
Opera singer and comedian Anna Russell, who lived in Canada for much of her life, has died at age 94.
Her comedic takes on opera plots made me laugh out loud.


----------



## sheamusj

winwintoo said:


> Short reply, I'm offended by this.
> 
> Not sure if you're suggesting that I don't know how to cook or that I'm not sensual.
> 
> Unsolicited advice is worse than a personal attack.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Oops, major misunderstandings, won't happen again by me and... I'm deleting that post!


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> "(CNN) -- Actress Jane Wyatt, the prototypical housewife and mother in the television series "Father Knows Best," has died at age 96, her spokeswoman told CNN Sunday."
> 
> "(CBC) -- Herbert B. Leonard, the producer behind the television series The Adventures of Rin Tin Tin and Route 66, has died from cancer at the age of 84."
> 
> "(CBC) -- Daryl Duke, who directed the popular 1983 miniseries The Thorn Birds, has died at age 77 while at home in Vancouver. The nine-part series was the second-highest-rated miniseries on American television at the time, behind Roots."
> 
> Each shall be missed.


May they rest in peace.


----------



## sheamusj

Sweet dreams to all in the Shang!


----------



## SINC

Me too, time to turn in. Night all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Seeing that I am up, I will head into the kitchen to prepare breakfest for all.

Coffee and tea is being prepared with some nice frech vanilla roast for those who want a little variety. We also have waffles and crepes on today's menu. Sides or toppings are carmelized apples, cherries or peaches. Also through a little Rum in there to add an additional flavor. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Merci, Steve. Rum in the morning???


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Rum, eh Steve? Ah hell, why not!


----------



## Dr.G.

Your Lordship, might I reccommend our single malt Scotch, aged for 60 years?


----------



## MaxPower

Great. How am I going to get anything done while there is Rum flowing?

Ah well. When in Rome.....


----------



## MaxPower

I had an odd dream last night. 

I was on the street in a parked car, with Don and someone else talking, when all of a sudden Marc walked past on the sidewalk wearing a backpack and going downtown.

I dunno.


----------



## sheamusj

Good morning all!

The coffee and rum are perfect, thank you Steve!

Second blissful full night's sleep for me... It looks like everything is back to normal... Yahoo!

I feel like a lazy bird this morning... Steve (Wow, up really early), Dr. G., Don and Warren at the Shang way ahead of me.


----------



## overkill

Just adding a little kick to the morning. Add it to your coffee, your carmelized fruit or take it straight


----------



## SINC

That little shot of rum may help me through a busy day. I am off to the city to our shop, then half way downtown to our accountant's office and then all the way downtown to our banker at Jasper and 101 street.

Then a reno job to measure at 1:15.

That of course will be followed by starting the columns for this week later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, I am up at about 630AM, and start teaching online at about 7AM. I find that if I go to ehMacLand first, my teaching gets sidelined. So, I am not the first one online anymore, even though I have the time advantage on my side.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, all. I hate Mondays. (tell me why...)


----------



## SINC

Morning chores are now done. Time for lunch and then that reno job to measure.


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't think your Lordship should be doing manual labor. That is what commoners are for. Your new schedule is as follows --
Cricket at 2PM
Tea at 4PM
Nap at 5PM
Dinner at 7PM
Opera at 9PM
Nightcap with other Royals at 11PM
Sleep by 3AM
Wakened by harp music at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Your Lordship, her majesty, Queen Elizabeth II, requests your presence at her showing of her line of "dorgies" (a doxie/corgi mix). You shall be flown to St.John's, NL, where the Royal Yacht will pick you and your guests up and wisk you away to sunny Scotland.

Queen Elizabeth II has elevated the literally lowly corgi to icon status by being photographed with her dogs and stopping to chat at public events with fellow corgi-philes. Her father, King George VI, brought the breed into the family in 1933, but recent evidence suggests the royal fondness extends even further. Queen Victoria was well known for her love of dachshunds. She was always in the company of her royal dachshund "Boy," of which a bronze statue was later erected at Windsor castle. It was Margaret, who received a corgi as a gift at the age of 18, who decided to breed doxies with corgis. Thus, dorgies were created.


----------



## SINC

Day job is done, now to start writing.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Day job is done, now to start writing."

My Life as a Nobleman -- by Sir Donald Sinclair, Esq.

"It was the best of times, it was the worst of times. How I long to share a tall one with my friends down at the local pub. Now, because of my public responsibilities as ehMacLand's only nobleman, I have to maintain a stature above the rest of the howling crowds of commoners and doxies alike. Yes, I long for the simplier days when I was just 'Don' to my closest friends."


----------



## Beej

A long day at a conference. Some good presentations, some quite bad. Inadequate but tasty lunch. Very inadequate. Grrrrr.

It's good to be home.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> I don't think your Lordship should be doing manual labor. That is what commoners are for. Your new schedule is as follows --
> Cricket at 2PM
> Tea at 4PM
> Nap at 5PM
> Dinner at 7PM
> Opera at 9PM
> Nightcap with other Royals at 11PM
> Sleep by 3AM
> Wakened by harp music at noon.


Shouldn't there be a round or two of golf at St. Andrews? How about bagpipes at noon?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Shouldn't there be a round or two of golf at St. Andrews? How about bagpipes at noon?" On a Monday???? Ann, think like a royal. Or, keep reading Don's book, "My Life as a Nobelman".

"How glorious were those simple days when I could search for the freedom of the open road in my RV. Those were the uncommon moments that one cherishes in life. For it is in such moments that we truly find ourselves, and all that is good in others. Yes, nobility has its perks, but give me a beer and an hour off somewhere between the rising and setting sun, and you shall find true happiness.

As it has been written, 'Many are called, but few are chosen'. Thus, my being chosen to represent the nobility here in Canada was thrust upon me suddenly. In my mind, it was a logical choice. Still, I have a responsibility to my heart. My mind wants the noble roots and my heart wants wings, and I cannot stand their bickerings. What to do .................... what to do?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, your Lordship. Paix.


----------



## sheamusj

Sweet dreams to all in the Shang.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone, seems like people are going to bed a little earlier these days. Must be in that the nights are getting longer or just that people are tired 

I think I will close up shop for another day and catch everyone at breakfest. Sweet dreams.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning everyone.

Coffee, tea and fresh juice are available this morning and the Omlette bar is open as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I regret to inform you that little Lucy is no more. She just could not cut it as part of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Her name shall be stricken from the Book of Doxies. May her name rest in peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is with great pleasure that Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies announces the return of Fannie, aka Fannie Farkle, daughter of Markle and Sparkle Farkle of "Laugh In" fame. We hope that this name suits her well. We shall see.


----------



## RevMatt

You know, with the page break between those two posts, the suspense is more than a little scary  Lucy has been re-branded, then, I take it?

Good morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. 

Yes Matt, Marc did get my heart started this morning with that first post. Scary stuff for a moment there. 

Omelettes eh Warren? Fine by me this morning, thanks.


----------



## Cameo

My son hasn't figured out yet how to stretch his paycheque or his gas to last the entire week so I drove him in, which means I am 45 minutes early for work. Meant
I got up over an hour earlier than I needed to as well. One advantage is that I was able to catch up on my reading here at the Shang! Trust all is well with everyone - seems like a lot has gone on.

Don, was it expensive to have the DNA testing done and I know you posted earlier on it but I don't remember - how did you go about it? I haven't had the
time to do any research on my history yet - man, there is so much to do and I
don't know where the time goes - there are many things/projects to take care
of. I now have a house to sand, repair, smooth and paint, antique chairs I 
want to refinish, a business to get my butt in gear starting, I am secretary/competition/general gopher for our photography club..............I work
full time............I should never have thought about everything I want/need to
do...................stop brain/stop brain.............remember my doxie mantra............

Weather has really sucked lately - I want some sunshine! Sounds like the same over most of this country at the moment.

I sleep so much better in the country - it is amazing and I feel so much better.
Lost weight though and that I cannot afford to do - pants are baggy.

Lucy? Fannie? Marc, you had me in a panic for a moment. Fannie is Lucy?

I need a tea please.........


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne, nice to see you here again and I am glad things are going well for you. Best you have a big breakfast each day to stop that weight loss.

As for your question on the DNA testing, I think mine cost around $200, but I can't quite remember.

At any rate, here is the site of the firm that does these type of tests in case you are interested, or anyone else in the Shang for that matter. 

http://www.familytreedna.com/default.asp


----------



## Cameo

Thank you Don. I guess I had better get to work now that the boss has arrived.
Take care

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, your Lordship. I did not intend to give you heart a shock. It shall not happen again. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, yes, my wife decided that since Fannie did not respond to the name Lucy, that we would go back to Fannie. She is the slowest of our doxies to get to know her name, but was the quickest to be housetrained, so things balance out in the end.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I regret to inform you that little Lucy is no more. She just could not cut it as part of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Her name shall be stricken from the Book of Doxies. May her name rest in peace.


What happened Dr. G.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, as I told Jeanne, my wife decided that since Fannie did not respond to the name Lucy, that we would go back to Fannie. She is the slowest of our doxies to get to know her name, but was the quickest to be housetrained, so things balance out in the end.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, yes, my wife decided that since Fannie did not respond to the name Lucy, that we would go back to Fannie. She is the slowest of our doxies to get to know her name, but was the quickest to be housetrained, so things balance out in the end.


Thank Goodness! Your first post of the day regarding Lucy was concerning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, thank you for your concern. I never wanted to cause any stress to anyone. Mea culpa.


----------



## sheamusj

Now that I have recovered from the shock relating to Dr. G.'s first post of the day I can now say "Good morning to all!".

Steve, now I can also enjoy a cup of your fab coffee, and I am going to sample one of your delicious omelettes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, seems like I gave a great many a "jump start" this morning. Who needs "Doxie Delight", which is now even stronger?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sheamus, seems like I gave a great many a "jump start" this morning.


"it's all in the presentation," Marc.


----------



## medic03

Marc, I too gave a little gasp when I read that first message.:-( It really was unfortunate that there was that page break. Guess we have all really come to care for the little guys. 
We'll I am going under the knife today - okay maybe not the knife so much as three probes that are getting jammed in my knee. Orthoscopic surgery to repair some tears. I am going to be off work for almost two weeks - I am so happy Looking forward to being forced to sit and do nothing and not feel guilty about it.


----------



## overkill

Marc had me worried as well this morning with his first post, but glad to see a simple name change was all that happened 

Looks like the office cold finally caught up to me and I called in sick. Do some work from home and take it easy for the rest of the day. I will be taking some tea this morning. Thanks Warren.


----------



## SINC

Treena, I hope your recovery is as pleasant as you expect it to be. I will hope to see much more of you in The Shang as you sit near your computer for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## medic03

You might eat your words after having me on 24/7 for the next 2 weeks Thanks for your thoughts though.


----------



## overkill

Treena all the best in your recovery. Hopefully the two weeks off will give you enough time to rest and relax.


----------



## SINC

Ah, the English language, you got to love it:

"Teacher: Tell me a sentence that starts with an "I".

Student: I is the....

Teacher: Stop! Never put 'is' after an "I". Always put 'am' after an "I".

Student: OK. I am the ninth letter of the alphabet."


----------



## sheamusj

medic03 said:


> Marc, I too gave a little gasp when I read that first message.:-( It really was unfortunate that there was that page break. Guess we have all really come to care for the little guys.
> We'll I am going under the knife today - okay maybe not the knife so much as three probes that are getting jammed in my knee. Orthoscopic surgery to repair some tears. I am going to be off work for almost two weeks - I am so happy Looking forward to being forced to sit and do nothing and not feel guilty about it.


Medic03, best wishes for good success today with the surgery and for your recovery. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## sheamusj

overkill said:


> Marc had me worried as well this morning with his first post, but glad to see a simple name change was all that happened
> 
> Looks like the office cold finally caught up to me and I called in sick. Do some work from home and take it easy for the rest of the day. I will be taking some tea this morning. Thanks Warren.


Office flu for you,,, Take it easy and (if it's appropriate) try a hot toddie.


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Ah, the English language, you got to love it:
> 
> "Teacher: Tell me a sentence that starts with an "I".
> 
> Student: I is the....
> 
> Teacher: Stop! Never put 'is' after an "I". Always put 'am' after an "I".
> 
> Student: OK. I am the ninth letter of the alphabet."


Wonderful!


----------



## medic03

Thanks all for the best wishes I will see you in a couple of days - hopefully the drug induced stupor will have worn off by then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I am going in for an ultrasound of my knee prior to the arthroscopic surgery on my left knee. "I feel your pain" as Bill Clinton was fond of saying. I am not going to be able to take any time off from work after my surgery, whenever that is, because I work from home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. I shall pass that on to my students.


----------



## Dr.G.

Forgive me, your Lordship, for calling you by your commoner name. A thousand pardons.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, echinacea, vitamin C and zinc lozenges is what I reccommend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to have caused so many so much stress. I was just having a little fun with that first posting about Lucy. Luckily, I posted the Fannie posting directly after that one, or we might have had some serious stress problems today. Mea culpa. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## sheamusj

Yikes, knee problems... Treena and Dr. G.

Best wishes to each of you for full recovery!


----------



## SINC

Marc, here is another that pertains to language. (Matt won't like this, since it is a riddle.)

Q: What starts with E, ends with E, and only has one letter?


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, echinacea, vitamin C and zinc lozenges is what I reccommend.


Heading off to the drug store right after typing this  Recommendation is welcomed Marc. Thank you.


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> Marc, here is another that pertains to language. (Matt won't like this, since it is a riddle.)
> 
> Q: What starts with E, ends with E, and only has one letter?


EYE!!! I got it!! I solved a riddle!



Right?


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> EYE!!! I got it!! I solved a riddle!
> 
> 
> 
> Right?


Nope, sorry. Nice try though!


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> Nope, sorry. Nice try though!


.....

Bah.


----------



## MLeh

homonym: I, eye

I think Matt's right.


----------



## RevMatt

MLeh said:


> homonym: I, eye
> 
> I think Matt's right.


Now THERE'S a phrase that I bet you've never "uttered" before, Elaine.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> homonym: I, eye
> 
> I think Matt's right.


Then you too, would be wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

An eye chart's first line.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, hope this works. I could send out the Doxie Emergency Squad with some homemade chicken soup if needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, I only hope that Treena is not in as much pain as I am in right now. Hopefully, her surgery goes well.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> An eye chart's first line.


Sorry, not that either.


----------



## sammy

How about "envelope"?


----------



## SINC

sammy said:


> How about "envelope"?


Yep, that would be the right answer, sammy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one. Did not think of that. We should give Sammy a year's supply of Doxie Delight, a drop a day of course.


----------



## overkill

Marc thanks for sending the DES, they arrived in time with some chicken soup that hit the spot. Breathing a little easier through the nose right now. Hopefully that will carry into tonight so I can get some sleep. Last night was a write off.


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Yep, that would be the right answer, sammy!


Good one Sammy and a pleasure to meet you!

Very fun Don!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, that is from an old recipe my grandmother brought over from Russia in 1903 when the Czar kicked all Jewish people out of Russia.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to ask this question here, in the safety of the Shang, rather than in the Anything Mac section. I feel that I can get just the same quality help here and I don't run the risk of being ignored here.

I am considering getting a new MacProBook next fall when I go on sabbatical. I have seen the specs of the newly released MPBs today. In the tech specs secion http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs.html , under resolution for both the 15 and 17" models, are various resolution sizes for various aspects. I am currently using a 19" Samsung LCD that seems to have a 4 X 5 ( vertical height to horizontal width, and a 19" diagonal) ratio. I am using 800 X 600 and this is fine for my vision problems. However, my vision is getting slowly worse, and I was considering the 17" MPB.

Last week, Don sent me some screen shots of resolution sizes. However, I am a bit perplexed at to the ratio sizes, in that I have not used a wide-screen laptop, monitor or TV. 

Might someone try to explain how distorted text might be in an 800 X 600, or 800 X 500 setting, which is possible at various resolutions? Merci.


----------



## RevMatt

I don't get it....

Sorry, Marc, I am new to the widescreen, so I don't have an answer right off the top of my head. Mine is the 12" version, too, so I'm not sure how relevant the data would be, but I will play with the resolution a bit and see. I presume your eyesight issues can't be fixed with better glasses?

Since joints are on the menu, I had my ultrasound last week on my shoulder. Since the high-test painkillers ran out, I am up to three advil every four hours. Hopefully, the ultrasound will show something, since the x-ray failed. And I will definitely need some bigger pills when I get into the doctor on Friday. So that makes two knees and a shoulder. Anyone else have any non-functioning body parts to contribute to the fund?


----------



## SINC

What starts with E, ends with E, and has only one letter?

An envelope (has only one letter inside it. Get it now?


----------



## RevMatt

Gah. You, sir, are horrible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, Don was quite helpful with his screen shots, but now I need some help understanding ratio and how resolutions look different at different ratios. I am mostly concerned with text.

I had rotator cuff problems with my right shoulder from the way I shoveled and threw snow (we had 17 feet of snow that year). So, last year, I changed my style, always keeping a back-friendly posture. Sadly, it blew my left knee (last year we had 15 feet of snow). All my problems started the year we had 21 feet of snow.


----------



## SINC

Is a snow blower in your future, Marc? It should be given your problems.


----------



## sheamusj

Bonsoir mon vieux and sweet dreams to all, see you in the morning.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> Matt, Don was quite helpful with his screen shots, but now I need some help understanding ratio and how resolutions look different at different ratios. I am mostly concerned with text.


I looked at a screen of text in a variety of different resolutions, and found little distortion unless one used the (Stretched) settings. That is, 800x600 leaves black strips along both edges, since the size ratio is wrong for a widescreen. But the (stretched) setting stretches things out to fit the screen. With the size of the letters at that resolution, there was some visible distortion, although not enough to sigificantly change the size of the letters. For one who already has vision problems, though, it might be a factor. Any chance to just go look at one in a store somewhere?



Dr.G. said:


> I had rotator cuff problems with my right shoulder from the way I shoveled and threw snow (we had 17 feet of snow that year). So, last year, I changed my style, always keeping a back-friendly posture. Sadly, it blew my left knee (last year we had 15 feet of snow). All my problems started the year we had 21 feet of snow.


Ouch. Yeah, I hate snow shoveling. NOT looking forward to it this year. That is part of why I am riding my doctor hard right now, while there is still time before the heavy usage. At the moment even 4L of milk is too much to carry for any extended period of time, so endless shovel loads of snow could be a problem. And we don't get anywhere near as much as you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I really can't afford the ones that are good for St.John's snow that I get in my neighborhood (apx. $4000).


----------



## Dr.G.

Sleep well, Sheamus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, thanks for this info. Amazingly, I will have enough in my sabbatical grant ($5100) for a 17" MBP, a new printer and some literacy software that will cost over $1000. Strange thing is that I have to put in my budget for next Sept. now. I tried to tell my dean that the computer I put in for today might not even be sold next Sept. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Shovelling snow? Hmm... there's a concept ...

We got enough snow one year to shovel. We had to remove the snow shovel from it's protective packaging (hung up like a deer head trophy in my husband's shop after our move from Alberta), and my daughter (age two or three at the time) actually got to build a snow man.

Needless to say - she loves snow. You always crave what you don't have.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I wore down three shovels during the record setting winter of 21 feet of snow in 2000/01. My neighbor, who moved here from Vancouver, wanted to know why I had a funny looking shovel. I told her "Just wait........you shall find out for yourself."


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, remember, we are not talking about light western snow, but heavy snow that is wet and deep. The wind blows drifts, so that one side of your car has a few inches next to the wheel, and the other side has a drift up to the roof.


----------



## sammy

Dr. G, I believe in addition to the new MBP's bring announced today, it was revealed that Leopard, due this spring will utilize "resolution independence."

According to an Apple developer website,
"The Cupertino, Calif.-based company said the number of pixels per inch will continue to increase dramatically over the next few years, making displays crisper and smoother.
But it also means that interfaces that are pixel-based will shrink to the point of being unusable," Apple said. "The solution is to remove the 72dpi assumption that has been the norm. In Leopard, the system, including the Carbon and Cocoa frameworks, will be able to draw user interface elements using a scale factor
The technology will allow the Mac OS X user interface to maintain the same physical size while gaining resolution and crispness from high dpi displays."

I think there must be more to this than meets the eye, so to speak. I too am watching this as my son, as some of you may recall, is also visually impaired.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Elaine, remember, we are not talking about light western snow, but heavy snow that is wet and deep. The wind blows drifts, so that one side of your car has a few inches next to the wheel, and the other side has a drift up to the roof.


I know all about snow. And cold. Don't forget that my territory includes all of BC (not just the rainy bits), Alberta, Saskatchewan, NWT & Yukon. There's a goodly variety of weather to be encountered, and I've driven through most of it.

I've just chosen the best place to come HOME to.


----------



## overkill

Good evening and good night to all. Still feeling a little under the weather. Hopefully I will be able to make it into work tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## SINC

This may very well be my final post on ehMac.

Night all.


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> This may very well be my final post on ehMac.
> 
> Night all.


Don, a bit worried really... Are you OK? 

I've barely had the chance to get to know you and you would be GREATLY missed here in the Shang.

Please advise.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning to all in the Shang. 

Can't really say G___ morning because of Don's last post of last evening. 

I will be away for most of the day so I'm having breakfast catered for all in the Shang, lots of choice and excellent service, please do enjoy. BTW the waiter's name is "Harry".

Hopefully Dr. G. and others will have communicated with Don and a light at the end of that tunnel can be found so that we can continue to enjoy Don's companionship, grace and excellent sense of humor.


----------



## Beej

Good morning all. I can't believe it's only Wednesday.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning.

Today is the first day of the OPGA Golf Show. Long day ahead......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Beautiful golden sunrise after a night of rain. 10C and sunny blue skies at 8AM here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, the OPGA (Old Poodles Golf Association) is the second oldest golf association in Canada. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, I shall send Don an email. I just read his posting myself. It might be nothing but Don is not the prankster I am. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just sent Don an email to see if all is well with him.


----------



## Cameo

Okay - now I am worried. Did you get a reply Marc from Don? This is NOT funny.


----------



## Beej

Cameo said:


> Okay - now I am worried. Did you get a reply Marc from Don? This is NOT funny.


It's not health related, so no need to worry along those lines, if you were (was I the only one?).


----------



## Ena

Not a good way to start a day. Hope there is news of Don when I get home from work.


----------



## overkill

Morning all. Surprised by Don's post last night. Marc I do hope that you hear good news from us or we see Don back here soon.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. You can all now take a Valium and relax. I am here and well and there is no need for alarm.

I did not intend that post to set off the vibes it did, but then again it was a long day and I was not thinking clearly about its possible impact when I made it.

Onward and upward!


----------



## SINC

This just in:

Smiling is infectious; you catch it like the flu,

When someone smiled at me today, I started smiling too.

I passed around the corner and someone saw my grin,

When he smiled I realized I’d passed it on to him.

I thought about that smile, then I realized its worth,

A single smile, just like mine could travel round the earth.

So, if you feel a smile begin, don’t leave it undetected.

Let’s start an epidemic quick, and get the world infected.


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Morning all. You can all now take a Valium and relax. I am here and well and there is no need for alarm.
> 
> I did not intend that post to set off the vibes it did, but then again it was a long day and I was not thinking clearly about its possible impact when I made it.
> 
> Onward and upward!


So very glad to see your post this morning!

P.S. And thank you to Dr. G. for sending the email on behalf of all in the Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

What a morning. I have gone from coast to coast with the Doxie Emergency Squad giving out doxie-related tranqualizers for those who fretted over Don's health. Now he is back in the warm and loving arms of Mother Shang. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> What a morning. I have gone from coast to coast with the Doxie Emergency Squad giving out doxie-related tranqualizers for those who fretted over Don's health. Now he is back in the warm and loving arms of Mother Shang. Paix, mon frere.


No kidding Dr. G. and thank goodness for the DES doxie-related tranqs! I was working through the night and when I saw the you-know-you post it stressed me out.

Historically a bit of a bystander (per Peter F. Drucker's wonderful book, Adventures of A Bystander), suddenly thanks to Warren's kind invitation to the Shang and the wonderful group of people herein I've turned a new leaf, kind of opening up if you will.

Frankly I value each of you here in the Shang, and Don's wonderful sense of humor brings a smile to my face and a lightened brow!


Yea Don! Yea the Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, you have been such a grand addition to The Shang family. Too bad that Peter S. is not on more, or he and I could give you a taste of classic Jewish vaudeville that once packed 'em in to the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club, which is directly across from the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## RevMatt

Hello all. The day marches on. Glad that the whole Don thing is resolved, and that he is still here. Wonder what I missed last night...


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Sheamus, you have been such a grand addition to The Shang family. Too bad that Peter S. is not on more, or he and I could give you a taste of classic Jewish vaudeville that once packed 'em in to the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club, which is directly across from the Cafe Chez Marc.


One can't very well have everything Dr. G.! Should you happen to speak with Peter S., please say "hello" for me!


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Matt!


----------



## SINC

Actually Matt, you didn't miss a thing.


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> Actually Matt, you didn't miss a thing.


Whatever it was I didn't miss appears to have been deleted, so I shall forever be tormented by wonder 

Nose to the grindstone day.


----------



## overkill

OK so Don-gate has been put to rest  Glad to see you this morning Don.


----------



## RevMatt

For all of us who grew up with the Toronto Zoo, a word of silence for Kunik (sp?), the Polar Bear. 27 years old, and brought down by, it appears, West Nile. I watched that bear many times as a kid, and as recently as 2 summers ago when I made the trip back to the big smoke with my wife and daughter. Beautiful animal. Funny how an animal like that comes to stand for something. Not sure what the something is, but something.


----------



## Moscool

*Why oh why?!*

Every quarter it's the same story...

I spend two full days doing my expenses and allocating them to my clients so that I can finally invoice them.

Obviously this costs me cash at two levels: I fund the business and my clients don't get invoiced.

Each time I swear that it's the last time. And then, like the proverbial drunkard, I am back to my old ways... 

It's been going on since... hmm... 1987! Anyone would care to volunteer a possible explanation (and solution!)?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, Peter S. drops in from time to time. He is a jet-setter now that PS&MSG Inc. made the Fortune 500. Luckily he listened to me when I told him 5 years ago that we should back Apple in their iPod venture. Our venture capital expenditure of $25 million US has exploaded into a return of $11 billion US as of Sept. 31st. I gave my half away to charity, and Peter gave most of his away as well. However, I listened to him when we invested some money in gasoline futures a few years ago, and we know what has taken place. Our futures were bought when gas was 47 cents a liter, and we sold when it hit $1.25 a liter. I gave all of this away as well, and this is what Peter uses to live on as he goes around the world spreading goodwill and peace/happiness.


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Each time I swear that it's the last time. And then, like the proverbial drunkard, I am back to my old ways...
> 
> It's been going on since... hmm... 1987! Anyone would care to volunteer a possible explanation (and solution!)?


I used to have the same problem during my corporate days until I obtained an office manager in 1996 who hounded me for those reports every damn day at quitting time.

I decided then to do my expenses from yesterday, over my morning coffee and came in 10 minutes earlier each day to do just that. Got so it took me less than 5 minutes in the morning and it did not seem like much of a chore. Once I got into the habit, the hounding stopped and my bank account was the better for it. You may want to try that.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Sheamus, Peter S. drops in from time to time. He is a jet-setter now that PS&MSG Inc. made the Fortune 500. Luckily he listened to me when I told him 5 years ago that we should back Apple in their iPod venture. Our venture capital expenditure of $25 million US has exploaded into a return of $11 billion US as of Sept. 31st. I gave my half away to charity, and Peter gave most of his away as well. However, I listened to him when we invested some money in gasoline futures a few years ago, and we know what has taken place. Our futures were bought when gas was 47 cents a liter, and we sold when it hit $1.25 a liter. I gave all of this away as well, and this is what Peter uses to live on as he goes around the world spreading goodwill and peace/happiness.


You fellas are hot!

When I was a younger fellow in my thirties I enjoyed an unreasonable amount of professional and economic success over a decade and... got to thinking I was a genius (the dreaded big head syndrome!). Then lost a million four in 1991! Can I say "oh the wailing and the tears to learn (rather harshly I thought) that I certainly was not a genius. After the few months it took for me to get over the shock and, permitting time for my head to return to an appropriate normal size, I decided to find out why I lost the dough-ray-me.

Up the that point I was a pretty good problem-solver and I demonstrated classic signs of newbi entrepreneur (great idea, great services, totally ignorant of business and financial management skills). Thus I went to business librarians at the Toronto Reference Library, explained my problem and asked if they would help me by putting together a reading list covering the stuff I should learn, including therein an answer as to why I lost all that money.

Well, those lovely (and knowledgeable) librarians put together a list of 200 books, some going back to 1910 and I read every one. There's what I learned:

1. Other men and women had embarked on the journey of business and some of them had taken the time to record and share their lessons learned.

2. With the degree of ignorance I previously held regarding business and financial management, and as I had been dealing in millions, it was a bloody miracle that I had not lost way more money way faster.

3. I added the important attributes of executive management and financial skills to my problem-solving and entrepreneurial skill-sets.

4. I learned how to "smell risk".

5. I learned that Peter F. Drucker's writings on management and society best suited my long-term interests. In particular, Drucker introduced me to a few key concepts (a) we live in a knowledge world (b) there is no meaningful theory addressing knowledge work (c) there are few meaningful measures for evaluating the effectiveness of knowledge work and the great questions (which drive me daily)... How does one make knowledge work productive? How does one manage knowledge workers? What are the implications of knowledge work and knowledge workers for society and the future? 

6. I added a question to Drucker's insights "How does one enable knowledge workers to earn sufficiently to thereby create personal economic security and independence while they live a balanced life?

7. I also added a distinction qualification to Drucker's insights "Whoever knows the least in the knowledge world stands the best chance of getting their *ss kicked!". A few years later I rephrased this fundamental reality with a bit of humor "Knowledge workers have to love their burro, because... whoever knows least in the knowledge world will end up getting their poor burro's *ss kicked!".

Clearly Dr. G., you and Peter were (and are) in the groove.


----------



## sheamusj

Moscool said:


> Every quarter it's the same story...
> 
> I spend two full days doing my expenses and allocating them to my clients so that I can finally invoice them.
> 
> Obviously this costs me cash at two levels: I fund the business and my clients don't get invoiced.
> 
> Each time I swear that it's the last time. And then, like the proverbial drunkard, I am back to my old ways...
> 
> It's been going on since... hmm... 1987! Anyone would care to volunteer a possible explanation (and solution!)?


A few questions for you to answer (privately for yourself)...

How long from the time you do the work until you invoice your clients?

How long from the time you invoice your clients until you get paid?

How much are your current accounts receivable in total dollar terms?

How much in total dollars terms is your bank or operating debt?

Would you like it if your invoices were created (by someone) within 8 hours or less of your completing the billable work?

Would you like it if your clients paid you within seven days of their receiving your invoice?

What are you good at? What professional competencies, skill-sets or attributes do you possess that cause your clients to retain you and maintain their relationships with you?

How much time do you allocate (in percentage terms) to those skill-sets that make you money and make you feel good?

Believe me there are lots of other useful questions... The above will suffice for now and you ought to be able to answer them with 60 minutes or less.

Then, the next steps are to create a plan that drives you to do more of what you love, and at the same time, to delegate everything else to other people professionally competent in those (for you) non-productive areas.

Hope you find these starting-point questions of some benefit in your journey and I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, yes, Peter and I have done well, but money can't buy poverty. We both started off poor, so even a modest amount of money is a great deal. Never were we happier than when we were making the folks in The Shang laugh at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club. Those were the days when it looked as if a Jewish Vaudeville revival was actually possible. Sadly, it was not to be. When he decided to leave the act, I could not go on alone. That would be like ketchup without mustard on a hot dog, or salt without pepper. 

Still, as the old saying goes, "That's showbiz." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr. G., would Jerry Lewis step into the breach?


----------



## SINC

Folks, it's time we started to decorate The Shang for Halloween. Here's my contribution:


----------



## Ena

Raising my after work cup of tea to Don
(Came here first before reading email!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, Jerry Lewis is a part of Jewish burlesque and not the Jewish vaudeville movement. 


http://www.pattersonandassociates.com/bios/Jerry_Lewis/index.html


----------



## RevMatt

Good evening. I am at a church meeting, and found an unsecure network. Since it is called "**** Cats Network", I thought I should log in and post, just to say that I did.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Matt. Have a good night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time once again to say good night one and all from Dr.G. Always remember that a doxie a day helps to keep the badgers at bay. Good night boys and girls. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

In case I forget, Sunday is the birthday of the doxie puppies. We are having a grand reunion of all of the puppies on Sunday. Brunch will be followed by a parade of puppies.


----------



## MaxPower

I just got in from a long day at the OPGA show.

Not as lucrative as I had hoped, but this is only day 1 of 3. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.

Glad to see you back Don. Life at ehMac wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## MLeh

MP: People who don't believe in life after death have never seen the activity level at the end of a long boring trade show when all the displays are disassembled.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Seems that my cold is slowly going away. Hopefully a good night's sleep is in store for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready for everyone, along with some freshly baked goodies ................... the treats you have all been asking for and derserving of this week. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Well once more my son doesn't have enough gas to get into work and instead
of my supplying him with the funds I will drive him in and pick him up - which means he has to wait for about 45 minutes after work for me. Maybe he will
learn to stretch his pay for the week. Means I am up and at work far too early
but such is life.

Thanks for the tea Marc and happy birthday to the puppies!!!! Hope life is treating you well these days. I don't have the opportunity to post often at the moment but that fact that you always remember to say goodnight brings a nice warm feeling that I haven't been forgotten in the whirlwind that is life.

What was good was waking up in the morning yesterday and thinking life is good.
Hard sometimes, but good. This morning I could see the stars now that I am away from the city and it's lights.

Warren, hope you have a more productive day. How well do trade shows do? I hope they are worth the time. Whenever I get my own business off the ground I 
may do some of the same type of things - though probably craft shows which are probably different.

Anyhow, good morning all and have a great day. If I can pop in and out today I will.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the tea Marc and happy birthday to the puppies!!!! Hope life is treating you well these days. I don't have the opportunity to post often at the moment but that fact that you always remember to say goodnight brings a nice warm feeling that I haven't been forgotten in the whirlwind that is life."

Jeanne, I am glad that you appreciate my wishing you (aka Gracie) a special goodnight. Having experienced only a bit of what you have gone through as a single parent, I see you as a kindred spirit, worthy of special praise.

The birthday celebration for the puppies is on Sunday. Actually, my wife will be in PEI for a special "by invitation only" dog show of the top puppies in Canada. On Saturday, Casey will be shown as a puppy (up to 12 months) and on Sunday, his birthday, he will be shown as a senior puppy (12-18 months).

Glad you are now able to see the stars.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you Marc. Good luck to Casey at the show.

Time to get to work. Boss just fired on of our swampers I think for not showing up again and not calling.

I have another opportunity for work - with my old boss again although not directly - so have another decision to make. 

Have a great day everyone, I will pop in when I can

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, as well, with your decisions, Jeanne.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Jeanne. Just time to grab a quick coffee and then it is off to the wilds of Morinville to measure two new homes under construction to install railings and spindles for a friend who owns the spec homes.

It is only a 16 km drive from my house so not a big trip.

Then I have to sit down and revise our entire pricing charts for materials as our supplier has raised them considerable, in some case over 100%, so that will have to be passed along to our customers.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, everyone. Would your son be fired if he were late once? It might be that that extra pressure is needed, Jeanne, since I seem to recall this being the third or fourth week that you are driving him. I know that's what my parents would have done to/for me  A bit of a parenting challenge, no doubt. The broader issue of how hard and far to push one's child is one that we are starting to have to deal with on a regular basis, so when I hear your stories, I immediately start thinking "what would I do...."

Anywho, hear I am back at the office. Sadly happy that my second youth group will not get off the ground, at least this week. Sad for obvious reasons, sad because that would have made 4 nights working this week. "Only" three is enough.


----------



## sheamusj

What a GREAT photo Don!!! :clap:


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Sheamus, Jerry Lewis is a part of Jewish burlesque and not the Jewish vaudeville movement.
> 
> 
> http://www.pattersonandassociates.com/bios/Jerry_Lewis/index.html


Aah... Important distinction Dr. G. And I entirely trust you and Peter S. with respect to this matter!


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> In case I forget, Sunday is the birthday of the doxie puppies. We are having a grand reunion of all of the puppies on Sunday. Brunch will be followed by a parade of puppies.


Yahoo!


----------



## RevMatt

Wow, has it been a year already? As usual on a Sunday, I won't be here at Brunch time, but I will try and stop in at some point. The little guys and girls (now spread around the continent) have come a long way. Kudos to them, and to you?


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Jeanne. Just time to grab a quick coffee and then it is off to the wilds of Morinville to measure two new homes under construction to install railings and spindles for a friend who owns the spec homes.
> 
> It is only a 16 km drive from my house so not a big trip.
> 
> Then I have to sit down and revise our entire pricing charts for materials as our supplier has raised them considerable, in some case over 100%, so that will have to be passed along to our customers.


Holy cow Don, lots to do for you today. May the force be with you!


----------



## sheamusj

Now that I've caught up on all the news in the Shang since yesterday... I can say "Good Morning to all"!

Whew! Lots happening! I LOVE it! Hmm, the coffee sure is good, thanks a million!


----------



## overkill

Morning everyone. Two hours of sleep was not what I wanted, but oh well. I will take it for now. This weekend looks to be heading into a hibernation mode for me to recover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, yes, Peter S. and I were just about the last hurrah for the Jewish Vaudeville revival.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wow, has it been a year already?" Yes, Matt, the pups were supposed to have been born sometime between Halloween and Remembrance Day. Still, all puppies are doing well.


----------



## medic03

hello all, on the road to recovery. Thank you for all your thoughts. I think I needed more recovery from the drugs they pumped into me than the actual surgery. Marc, when you do have your surgery (same knee as mine) you will definitley not be able to work that day and depending how you are with anesthetic even the second day will be a bit difficult. I have taken myself off of everything and am sticking to good old Advil liquid gels. They are not killing all the pain but at least with the tensor on tight I can manage. The drugs (which weren't even the heavy duty narcotic type made me really lightheaded and very sick to my stomache). Within two hours of the surgery I could weight bear and even walk on my leg.
Matt, it took an MRI to find all the things wrong with my knee. Xrays and ultrasounds didn't show anything. 
Allright, time to have a rest and get my leg up. Will see everyone later.


----------



## overkill

Treena, hopefully you can get lots of rest in now. I am sure that Marc will have his Doxie squad ready to deliever anything that you may need


----------



## RevMatt

Glad to hear from you, Treena. And yes, I am mostly wanting the results of the ultrasound so that we can get on with the line-up for the MRI. I don't expect to get any real results. But who knows, maybe I will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## sheamusj

medic03 said:


> hello all, on the road to recovery. Thank you for all your thoughts. I think I needed more recovery from the drugs they pumped into me than the actual surgery. Marc, when you do have your surgery (same knee as mine) you will definitley not be able to work that day and depending how you are with anesthetic even the second day will be a bit difficult. I have taken myself off of everything and am sticking to good old Advil liquid gels. They are not killing all the pain but at least with the tensor on tight I can manage. The drugs (which weren't even the heavy duty narcotic type made me really lightheaded and very sick to my stomache). Within two hours of the surgery I could weight bear and even walk on my leg.
> Matt, it took an MRI to find all the things wrong with my knee. Xrays and ultrasounds didn't show anything.
> Allright, time to have a rest and get my leg up. Will see everyone later.


Wonderful news! Will be thinking of your throughout your recovery.


----------



## sheamusj

Don, I was impressed earlier today by your translating Luc's saying. Would you please share with me the name of your translator and where I can buy it for my Mac.


----------



## medic03

The Doxie Squad will be warmly welcomed here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Treena. In that this is now my 30th year at MUN, I am allowed an hour per year, so I am able to have a 30 hour recovery period. Luckily, since I teach from home, no one shall know if I am resting my knee or not. Sadly, the MRI waiting period in this province is extreme. Thus, I may have to stay in pain until springtime.

If you need the Doxie Emergency Squad to come and assist you in any way, us the universal doxie signal, which is a big letter "D" in the sky.


----------



## Ena

Marc, hard to believe a whole year has gone by since you were giving us frequent updates on the doxie births. Did anyone win the pool on date? Can't recall.

Treena, good to hear the surgery is behind you. Hope your recovery goes smoothly.

My eleven-year old dog has taken to wanting out at 4 am. Been going on for two weeks. She does fine all day when I'm at work. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Moscool

Sinc and Sheamusj, thanks for your wise words I will chew on them

Sinc, your approach reminded me of good old approaches to behavioural psychology... It takes 1-3 weeks to unlearn a habit and a further 6-12 weeks to install a new one durably. So a couple of years back we thought of a coaching product based specifically on this. We wanted to call it 9&1/2 weeks...


----------



## sheamusj

Sweet dreams to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I think Carex undershot the anticipated date of arrival of the doxie pups, and won the pool. Sent him his check for $273,923.32 and it was cashed, so he must have figured that he won.

When a dog as old as yours wants to go out very early it means she really needs to pee, but does not want to do it in the house. Older dogs need to pee more frequently, because, for some reason, they pee less each time they do pee during the day.


----------



## Moscool

na-nite to all 

Way too late at this end...


----------



## Dr.G.

I am right behind you, Francois. Good night one and all. Have to be at the hospital by dawn for the ultrasound of my knee. Paix, mes ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix. Tell Jeanne that we think she is a great person.


----------



## SINC

Wow. Home at last after a very long day for moi. Much too long in fact.

It is nice that the business id beginning to show some growth, but I am not sure if I want to grow with it.

To put it bluntly, I may be too old for this #$$%%^.

Night all.


----------



## overkill

Evening to some and good night to others. Just came back from a late workout at the gym, feel nice and energized right now. 

Glad that Friday is finally here, hope to have a nice relaxing weekend.


----------



## Ena

Marc, thanks for the info about older dogs and nocturia


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all, coffee (Java and decaf) , tea (Irish Breakfast and Herbal) and fresh OJ on the sideboard, help yourself.

Dr. G., best wishes today with your ultrasound.

Treena, hoping your recovery from knee surgery is going well.

Don, re your post last evening upon returning home, something like "good business is growing, my age, do I want to grow with it". You are one cool cat and I'll bet you are smarter and a better writer than when you were in your twenties... I'm for ya!

P.S. to Don... I found laguage translator software online and didn't want to buy until I gained from your insights, which translator do you recommend?


----------



## overkill

Thanks for the coffee this morning Sheamus. Slowly waking up right now. Glad that we have our clocks turn back one hour this weekend


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Sheamus. I have just returned from the hospital. I just went in for an ultrasound on my knee, but them asking me my next of kin and did I have a way to get home AFTER the ultrasound was completed was a bit much. Of course, maybe this is our "kinder and gentler health care corporation" at work? We shall see.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. Bit of a sleep in morning, since I am taking the day off. My daughter let me sleep in, but woke multiple times during the night. I am never wholly convinced that is a gain on balance, but it is different.

I'm home today because we take her to the dentist today to get a micro-cavity fixed. Too much sticky children's tylenol at night, is the leading guess. (plus she has a genetic predisposition to cavities - got her mother's teeth). So, I am not anticipating this being a pleasant day...


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. End of the week and hope everyone has a great day.


sheamusj said:


> P.S. to Don... I found laguage translator software online and didn't want to buy until I gained from your insights, which translator do you recommend?


Sheamus, I do not use a software program. Google is your friend and you can find many ways to get things done online at no cost. For example, take a look at this site:

http://www.babblefish.com/babblefish/freetranslation.htm

I also downloaded a free translation widget from Apple's widget site and use it in Dashboard which you can find here:

http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/


----------



## Beej

TGIF everyone. It has been a long week.


----------



## overkill

Beej said:


> TGIF everyone. It has been a long week.


I second that.


----------



## SINC

With all the job sites measured now, the only thing left to do is to prepare all those quotes for clients.

This morning I sit down with our brand new partner and begin the process of teaching him how to calculate the cost of a job with mark up and final preparation of the quote itself.

We have four to do this morning which would normally take me about an hour. My bet is the process will take the entire morning by the time we get done. That of course is the bad news, the good news being that I will now not have to do every single quote like it has been for the past 18 months.


----------



## medic03

Marc, must have been quite the invasive ultrasound. Never heard of someone being asked those questions after just a test. I can only imagine what they will do to you during an MRI


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Long week here as well, and looking to last fully into tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, that was after the readings. When they put the gel on the head of the ultrasound wand, in that I am very ticklish, I had to be strapped down. I don't know what they saw, but I shall find out next week. Luckily, I am able to work before or after any surgery. My 30 hours of accumulated sick leave should be enough to give me a chance to get back into the groove. In that my app't with the surgeon is not until late Feb., it is all academic at this point. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

People have been sending me PMs re the doxie birthday celebrations. Here is the schedule I have started. 

Friday at 530PM -- A presentation by the Mayor of St.John's with a key to the city. At 7PM, Premier Williams will present the four doxie pups that are in our province with a Certificate of Merit, in that they are the only Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds in the Province of Newfoundland and Labrador. This is to be followed by a reception by the Lt. Governor at Government House, where a letter from QE II shall be read. Casey and my wife will not be there, in that they will be on their way to PEI for the special dog show for championship puppies in Canada.

Saturday is the Doxie Madri Gras on George Street. It should make the national news, so watch your local CBC and CTV stations for this event.

Sunday -- A sunrise service atop Signal Hill. Then, it is back for a birthday brunch for one and all. This is where the extended family for the doxies has a chance to meet and greet all of the pups that are here in NL. Casey will still be in PEI, but Rosie is here, as is her brother, Figgy Duff, who lives in downtown St.John's, and Gus, who lives in Wabush, Labrador.

So, come one, come all and enjoy the day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Good morning all. End of the week and hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Sheamus, I do not use a software program. Google is your friend and you can find many ways to get things done online at no cost. For example, take a look at this site:
> 
> http://www.babblefish.com/babblefish/freetranslation.htm
> 
> I also downloaded a free translation widget from Apple's widget site and use it in Dashboard which you can find here:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/


Don, you are AWESOME and thank YOU!

I have a ton to learn about this Internet and technology world! I'll check out the links to the free translation resources you so kindly provided.


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> With all the job sites measured now, the only thing left to do is to prepare all those quotes for clients.
> 
> This morning I sit down with our brand new partner and begin the process of teaching him how to calculate the cost of a job with mark up and final preparation of the quote itself.
> 
> We have four to do this morning which would normally take me about an hour. My bet is the process will take the entire morning by the time we get done. That of course is the bad news, the good news being that I will now not have to do every single quote like it has been for the past 18 months.


Right on Don!

Geez, I somehow got the impression that you are a writer and newspaper man. Now I discover that you know how to do estimates. Where in the heck did you pick up that very useful skill-set?


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Beej!

Morning Steve!

Morning Matt!

Morning Don!

Morning Dr. G.!


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Elaine!

Morning Treena! And, how is your recovery coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sheamus.


----------



## Beej

sheamusj said:


> Morning Beej!
> 
> Morning Steve!
> 
> Morning Matt!
> 
> Morning Don!
> 
> Morning Dr. G.!


Somebody apparently drank all the coffee.  

Morning Sheamus.


----------



## medic03

Marc you made me laugh. Did you enjoy being strapped down (perhaps that is an answer that should not be said out loud  ). 
Everybody's thoughts are so kind. My recovery is progressing well. I was able to walk for a short time without the tensor this morning. Had a great sleep last night. I think it really helped to get off the drugs. It is thought that the drugs make you more comfortable and therefore able to move around more. Seems the opposite with me. The nature of my job doesn't allow me to be working right now. I will be able to go back to light duties in a week or so. So in the meantime. I am taking short walks and catching up on my TV shows.


----------



## MLeh

Don: I hope you're using a spreadsheet for all those calculations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, laughter is the best medicine...........next to Doxie Delight. Glad you are healing well.


----------



## overkill

Afternoon everyone. Almost done work, go home and might take an afternoon nap.


----------



## Beej

overkill said:


> Afternoon everyone. Almost done work, go home and might take an afternoon nap.


*Beej goes into a jealous rage*


----------



## RevMatt

Well, that went even more horribly than feared. In the end, no filling, and much unpleasantness. We have learned, however, that the seditive just makes things worse, not better, since our daughter becomes very upset at not being able ot understand what is going on around her. So we are left with either trying it with only a local, and no seditive, or a general. We'll try the former in the spring sometime. Fortunately, the cavity is so small at the moment, and not growing much, that we can easily wait that much longer. Enjoy your weekends, everyone, although I will try and poke my head in from time ot time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I had better not tell you of the little power nap I had today (and have most days) with a doxie pup or two beside me........... I have heard of your "jealous rage" outbursts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, if it is a baby tooth and will not become painful, why not let it just come out on its own?


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> Matt, if it is a baby tooth and will not become painful, why not let it just come out on its own?


It's not pulling a tooth, but filling a cavity. It is a molar, so she will have this tooth for another 8 years or more, likely. If the cavity is filled now while it is very tiny, it is a minor procedure. The longer we wait, the bigger it gets.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, Matt. I was not sure what tooth it was in and how long that tooth would remain in her mouth.


----------



## SINC

I received a call from one of our family DNA chief research chaps from NYC at 6:00 a.m. this morning. The second set of results are in and he was very excited that I fit into a long lost line that they have been trying to trace for many years. He referred me to a book called The Saint-Clairs Of The Isles which he says traces my line. The book, which I ordered today is described thusly:

Being a History of the Sea Kings of Orkney and Their Scottish Successors of the Surname of Saint-Clair then, Sinclair


By Roland William Saint-Clair. 
546 pages. Originally published 1898. Book on CD-ROM.

"Beginning with the first history of the house dating from 850, this work traces the role of the Dukes of Normandy; the lives of the sea kings of Orkney from 871 through 1471; the St. Clairs of the Isles, including the Orcadian and Zetland branches; the Earls of Caithness and their cadet branches, including the Sinclairs of Stemster, Murkle, Assery, etc.; the baronetical branches; the Longformacus line; the Lords of Rosslin; the Barons of Ravenscraig; the Lords Sinclair; the Lords of Herdmanston; the family in Sweden and Alsace; the Irish, English, and North American Sinclairs; and related Orcadian families. There are extended genealogical tables dealing with all the major and minor families covered in this excellent history, as well as cameos and sagas, and numerous appendices." 

I am finding this all very fascinating and somewhat overwhelming to think that it goes back to the year 850. It all makes me feel suddenly very old.

More results will trickle in over the next few weeks. Imagine having such ancestors. It is mind boggling indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, your Lordship.


----------



## Ena

"When they put the gel on the head of the ultrasound wand, in that I am very ticklish, I had to be strapped down."

For some reason this reminded me of an old Scottish saying that I heard from my grandmother about women. As long as you are ticklish you won't be an old maid. 

Sinc, your geneology news is indeed spine-tingling. Anything Scottish interests me with being a Scot (mostly). I was born in England of Scottish parents. Family joke is that my Mum didn't make it across the border in time Compensation was being born on Robert Burns Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again. This has been quite an evening of receptions. 

At 530PM, a presentation was made by the Mayor of St.John's with a key to the city of St.John's. At 7PM, Premier Williams presented the four doxie pups that are in our province with a Certificate of Merit, in that they are the only Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds born in the Province of Newfoundland and Labrador. We brought Fannie along, since she is also a Standard Wirehaired Dachshund, along with Daisy, the mother of the pups, and Abby, the aunt of the pups. I won't go into the mess they made running about, but it might be on the national news.

This was followed by a reception by the Lt. Governor at Government House, where a letter from QE II was read. My wife and I, and ALL of the doxies, have been invited to Buckingham Palace for a royal visit. She wants to show us the statue of "Boy", Queen Victoria's Standard Wirehaired Dachshund, which stands proundly in front of Windsor Palace.

And...............wait for it.................I told her that I knew some royalty here in ehMacLand, and that he liked doxies as well. So, she told me to bring him over, as well as his wife. So, Don, saddle up the RV, we are going to England. Maybe QE II will knight you???


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I am super ticklish. So, this would explain the straps. They thought I was crazy.


----------



## MaxPower

Well trade show week is now over finally.

All in all not a bad show, I learned a lot about the golf industry and got some solid leads. I'll be following up with them soon.

Don, that is some very cool news about your ancestry. I wish I knew a bit more about where I came from (both adopted and biological).


----------



## SINC

Time for me to call it a day. Night all.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. Another busy Saturday ahead. Congrats, Don.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Got the coffee and tea on and did up a bit of a weekend style table of nibblies. Fresh cut fruit, sticky buns and home cooked bran muffins with jams and jellies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Matt and Don. Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and "nibblies", Don. I slept in to prepare my body for the George Street Mardi Gras tonight. The doxie float is 30-times lifesize. A doxie is about 8" high at the back and about 2 feet long, so it is a nice size float.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. I got a rare chance to sleep in after the long trade show.

Thanks for breakfast Don.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Slept in til 7:45 this morning - be back to usual time tomorrow.

Don't forget to change your clocks tonight. Fall back, so ... An extra hour sleep.


----------



## overkill

Morning everyone. Thanks for breakfest Don. Got lots of sleep last night which made up for a bad week of sleep after getting sick. Hopefully I can recover those hours fast, and tonight will be a bonus with the time change.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don't forget to change your clocks tonight. Fall back, so ... An extra hour sleep.


Thanks for the reminder Elaine.

Now pay attention everyone, when you get up tomorrow morning, your clocks should look like this:


----------



## MLeh

That a British clock, Don?

and 3:42 am is a little early for me ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I think the saying goes, "Spring ahead, Fall back ................ except in homes with doxies about ......", or something like that. There's more, I know, something about getting into heaven with a camel and a needle, but I can't remember the rest just now. 

No one tells the doxies what the time is, they tell us.


----------



## MLeh

Saskatchewan never changes, Marc, because, as my cousins (the cattle ranchers) say "no one tells a cow to change her watch and to come in for milking an hour later". 

(The way I remember Saskatchewan time when phoning my clients there is that in the winter it's the same as 'winter'peg, and in the summer it's the same as 'sunny' Alberta).


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, yes, my wife has relatives living in SK, and they mentioned that there was year-round time. SK also has the lowest per capita ratio of people to doxies strangely enough. PEI has the highest ratio in Canada of people to doxies.

Daylight time was first enacted in Germany in 1915. The German dachshund (dachshund is German for "badger hound") hunts for stoats, voles and marmots. These small mammals come out at dawn. Thus, it made sense to synchronize the clocks with the waking and hunting of the dachshund, which predates the use of timepieces.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Saskatchewan never changes, Marc, because, as my cousins (the cattle ranchers) say "no one tells a cow to change her watch and to come in for milking an hour later".
> 
> (The way I remember Saskatchewan time when phoning my clients there is that in the winter it's the same as 'winter'peg, and in the summer it's the same as 'sunny' Alberta).


Time change in Saskatchewan has been up for debate ever since the decision was made _*to leave our time the same year round*_ and the discussion has lead to some very funny dialog.

One of the funniest exchanges I ever heard was a caller to a radio talk show who insisted that time change would be good for the farmers because they could get on the fields an hour earlier. The host went immediately to a commercial and I can only imagine what went on in the studio as soon as the mike went dead.

It might have been the same caller as the one stated quite emphatically that mandatory smoke alarms in rented property was an unnecessary expense and burden on landlords since they were only useful in case of fire. 

Or the lady who vehemently decried the widespread use of contraceptives since they were only good if you were going to engage in "relations" and didn't want to have children.

Duh.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Regardless, Standard Time or Daylight Saving Time comes first to Canada here in St.John's. Doxies up at dawn regardless of what it says on the clocks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Re the change in the US as to the start and end of Daylight Saving Time:

"But the change south of the border left Canadian provinces out of step. They had to decide whether to follow suit or risk falling out of sync with U.S. time zones for airlines, manufacturers, the financial sector and television programming. 

So far, all Canadian jurisdictions that participate in daylight time have decided to go with the new schedule with the exception of Newfoundland and Labrador and Nunavut, who have yet to state their intentions."
http://www.cbc.ca/cp/Atlantic/061027/t102748.html


----------



## medic03

Now pay attention everyone, when you get up tomorrow morning, your clocks should look like this:

That's great Don, remember what happened last time Marc's clock looked like that  We are going to be having breakfast at 8:00 pm....:yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, with our sunrise service on Sunday, it makes no difference what the clocks say. Sunrise is sunrise, and atop of Signal Hill here in St.John's is the best place to see the sun first touch North America. See you all there tomorrow morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Margaret. Regardless, Standard Time or Daylight Saving Time comes first to Canada here in St.John's. Doxies up at dawn regardless of what it says on the clocks.


And with little ones about.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Warren. I can only imagine a home with a preschooler or two and a few doxie puppies thrown into the mix.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is with deepest regret that I inform you that the doxies might not be at the George Street Mardi Gras tonight. The Doxie Emergency Rescue Squad, including new trainee, Fannie, has been called out to BC by the Premier of BC. They are enroute to the areas of Smithers, Burns Lake and Fort St.James, which have received nearly 50cm of snow. That it heavy even for St.John's. 

So, for those who were hoping to see the doxies on George Street on either CBC or CTV, I regret to inform you that this might not happen. As the motto of the squad has been since it was first formed, "Death before Dishonor" are more than mere words to these brave doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is with great pleasure to inform you of the 2nd place finish by Casey, the male pup that we kept a year ago, in the Show of Champions, which is a dog show in PEI for all eastern Canadian puppies who have won best of breed at some CKC sanctioned show. A doxie from NB took first, with a whippet and a terrier taking third and fourth. This was his last show as a puppy, in that tomorrow he shall be one year old and be shown as a regular dog. 

Fannie is taking his place as the doxie in the Doxie Emergency Rescue Squad that is on their way as we speak to help the poor folks in BC.


----------



## Ena

Well done Casey!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Ann. He was up against stiff competition for this show. It was like a puppy all-star game, in which he was up against pups of all breeds from across eastern Canada. For the doxies to finish one-two is a REAL treat, since doxies are not flashy show dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. One only wonders when the doxies shall get back, but I am conditioned to get up at dawn now, so we shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Good night, Marc.

I have survived a day of driving around, and a hallowe'en party. Since I was out so much this week, the sermon is not yet finished. But then, I have an extra hour to finish it


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Bruch is now being served. Matt, sit and have a fine breakfast before your first sermon.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Bruch is now being served. Matt, sit and have a fine breakfast before your first sermon.


See, now, that's just not funny. It's not morning yet!


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> See, now, that's just not funny. It's not morning yet!


Yep, Matt nailed it Marc.

Time for a new joke. 

Night all.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

As predicted the kids are up early because they do not know the difference of the time change.

Aside from being up with a teething kid, I am now up at 4 am and with the doxies. Someday I'll get some rest.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sorry about your daughter and the doxies getting you up so early. I dozed off last night, and my son thought it would be a great joke to set the time ahead 8 hours. Thus, I woke up thinking it was morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Since the doxies were on their way back from Fort St.John's, from their mission of mercy, we had the sunrise service without them present. Since there was no sun, it was a quiet affair. It is currently cloudy and 7C, and a very quiet morning. Luckily, the doxies took refuge in Don's MH. Hopefully the dampness of snow-covered doxies will not prove harmful to his RV furniture. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Kust finished setting all the clocks:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don. Hope the doxies did not leave too much of a mess in the RV.


----------



## Beej

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20061029.wedshooting1029/BNStory/Front/home

Bad news in Edmonton. Sinc, do you know the name of the club?


----------



## SINC

Sorry Beej, but I don't know what club. I will try and catch the radio news and see if I can find out.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Pretty windy start to the morning in Toronto. Wind gusts were pretty high all of last night.

Just a hockey game and some time with the family scheduled for today.


----------



## Cameo

Good day for staying inside here. Weather can't make it's mind up whether it wants to rain, snow or be sunny. Kind of a mixture of all.

Slipped and fell on my hip in the shower, brought the shower curtain rod down on my head so I am bruised behind and lumpy in front. Shower curtain prevented me from flipping backwards onto the back of my head on the floor though. Left me kind of sore and colourful.

Good for you Casey, well done.

Remembered to set my clocks last night so no confusion this morning. Just have to decide what part of this house I am going to work on today.

Steve, glad the winds didn't get as high as they expected them to. I believe I heard on the radio this morning that New York has had some trouble because of the winds.


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20061029.wedshooting1029/BNStory/Front/home
> 
> Bad news in Edmonton. Sinc, do you know the name of the club?


CBC has a picture.










Story.

Margaret


----------



## Beej

Thanks winwin. I don't know that place so I'm fairly certain my downtown-dwelling friends are ok.


----------



## RevMatt

Home again. In the 30 minutes it takes for me to get here, I drove through first snow, then freezing rain, then snow again, then normal rain. All while the car was being beaten around by the wind like a ping pong ball.

I think I'll stay inside.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Margaret, I just heard it on the 11:00 radio news.

Note to Jeanne: Buy a slip proof bathtub mat - TODAY!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, are you all right??? Sounds like a nasty fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, sounds like St.John's weather. Still, glad you are home safe and sound. It is 9C and rain here this afternoon.


----------



## RevMatt

Indeed. I hope you are OK, Jeanne. Bathtubs are dangerous places


----------



## overkill

Jeanne, hope you are ok. I remember once completely slipping out the the shower and falling pretty good onto the tile floor. How I did not get hurt that time I still do not know. No shower curtain was able to help me in that fall.


----------



## medic03

Jeanne, are you okay? Ice it well and take it easy - let the kids take care of you today. Let us know how you are doing. Everyone is right a fall in the tub could be nasty.


----------



## SINC

Well, another Sunday at home with Ann working. Guess i had best rustle up some grub for supper for my daughter and I.

Something quick and easy would do just fine. I think a Salibsury steak with gravy, fried onions and mashed potatoes and some good old green beans from the garden will do nicely. Yep that's what I will make.

Then perhaps a movie or a nature program and early to bed as the time change thing has me hungry already and I will be tired early. 

And a cold beer too. Matter of fact I may have one or two while I contemplate my plan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took the doxies out for a short walk, one by one, in the warm rain. It is 11C outside, with a bit of wind, but the rain and air are oddly warm. I can only hope my wife and Casey are able to get in tonight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Yep, it tasted as good as I thought it would. All done and the dishes too. Now I can put my feet up and relax. Maybe I will fall asleep and that too would be welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy your nap, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain and wind have stopped here in St.John's, and the clouds are drifting away leaving a few stars to view. It is still just about 11C, so it is a nice night.


----------



## Ena

Similar temps here in Victoria. House was so cold it was either put on another pair of socks or turn on the heat. The thermostat won.


----------



## lcsim

Hope you all don't mind a stranger popping in a say "Hi" and a "good evening" to all


----------



## Cameo

I'm fine just a couple sore spots. Bought a big cushy SLIPPROOF bathmat that covers almost the entire bottom of the tub. Not a lot scares me really, but that did.

Any ideas on how to smarten this weather up? I have had enough of rain already.
Some sun today but it was wierd weather.

Got all the boxes but two unpacked and put away - although not all of it in it's final place - now I can take one room at a time apart and smooth and repaint.
I think I have finally decided on my colours.

Take care everyone and I will try to pop back in tomorrow.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

lcsim, there are no strangers here in The Shang......only friends and family. Welcome. Have some free tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc, on me. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you are feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## lcsim

Thank you Marc. Hot tea is definitely nice .. Has been a rather wet and cold day here in the 'peg.. Rain mixed with snow the whole day.. LC


----------



## MaxPower

Of course not Icsim. Everyone is welcome in the Shang. Hang around a while, you'll find the Shang a nice distraction from everyday life.

Jeanne, hope you are feeling alright after your fall. You just have to remember to shower with a friend next time. beejacon 

It was the same weather here as in KW where Jeanne lives. But I did manage to get a little further along with a Shed I am building. I got one door hung while the kids were asleep, so it was not a waste of a day.

Any way good night all 5 am comes early.


----------



## lcsim

Thanks.. MaxPower  Yeah.. Was planning to rake the leaves off the lawn today, some are still stubbornly hanging onto the tree (flame thrower comes to mind).. But the snow and rain beat me to be, never had a chance..

But at least we got three pumpkins carved ... Not a total lose either thank goodness


----------



## MaxPower

Oops. That's what we forgot to get. Pumpkins. Halloween is such a pain in the A**.

I have never bought a Pumpkin and now that my oldest understands Halloween, I have to go get one tomorrow, and carve it on Tues. Then we get all of the kids begging for free stuff (although the little ones are cute , it's the older kids with out a costume that get me). 

I have never understood why people decorate their houses for Halloween. They put more effort into decorating for Halloween than Christmas.

I guess I'm the Scrooge of Halloween


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Warren. Have a good sleep. See you at dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

lcsim, try to keep the snow on your side of the country. If TO is in the attitudinal center, just as Winnipeg is in the geographical center of Canada, then try to keep the snow west of TO. We get enough here in St.John's each winter.

What type of tea do you like?


----------



## Beej

Howdy, stranger.


----------



## lcsim

Lemon Honey or Jasmine would be good  

Winter has been pretty mild in the 'peg these few years but it does come earlier and earlier from the feel of it ... It has been probably a few years in the roll where we have to get kids out to trick-or-treat either in cold rain, howling wind or just plain cold night.

Always wanted to visit NFL and see the ice-berg (sorry.. sounds like tourist but those pictures with the berg' floating by the harbour is just nice).

LC


----------



## lcsim

Hi.. Beej


----------



## medic03

Icsim, welcome to the Shang. Wait for breakfast someone always makes a feast.

Warren, I read somewhere this week that Halloween is quickly catching up to Christmas in the cost factor of decorating. I too find it a pain in the  

Since we are on the subject of Halloween though. Has anyone seen the old kiss candies (the molasses ones that could pull the fillings out of a tooth). I have been looking for them for years and can't find them anymore - they were my favorite Halloween treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jasmine it is then. We have our own blend.

Icebergs have been infrequent these past few years. There are thousands out there, but just as they get near St. John's, we get a southwesterly wind that blows them away from us. Of course, northeasterly winds bring them towards us, but it also bring the blizzards that last days (e.g., 83cm brought in by 113kp/h winds over 30 hours shut down the city for nearly two days last winter). So, I would rather not see an iceberg than suffer through nor'easters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, last year, the children wanted to see the puppies rather than to get candy. They were only two days old then, but we let certain of the neighborhood children come in to see them in their welping box.


----------



## medic03

they would have been so cute. Are you the type of 'parent' that dresses them up for Halloween Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Hallow-weinies???? That would be cruel. Many people dress up their doxies, but I don't want to, but my wife does.


----------



## medic03

that pun is cruel Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies dressed up like hot dogs, complete with mustard and ketchup, is far crueler.


----------



## lcsim

Hi.. medic03. Thanks  Looking forward to the breakfast menu, but I am more of a late night buffet kind'a person.

Yeap.. We actually spent more on the kids in Halloween than Christmas.. Those costumes comes with attachments and accessories and they cost a king's ransom to fully "equip"  Living in a neighbourhood of 3 dozen kids in just one cul-de-sac will bankrupt you in candies alone in one night. Nothing scarier 

LC


----------



## medic03

Marc I think I have recently seen a picture of a daschaund dressed up with all the fixin's


----------



## Dr.G.

One year, when we ran out of candy, I had to quickly go out trick or treating to replenish our stash. I went dressed up as someone who was too old to be trick or treating. Of course, I took along Abby, who was a puppy at the time, and no one would deny me with such a cute doxie puppy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, there are a few such pics going around the internet. People have a natural with doxies if they go with hot dog buns on either side of them.


----------



## medic03

There are a lot of very sad people out there:lmao: 
All right time to call it a night. Have to meet with the surgeon in the morning to find out what he actually did to my knee.
Good night all. Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Treena. "I feel your pain" as Bill Clinton was fond of saying. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night as well. Dawn comes early here on the eastern edge of North America. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## lcsim

Marc ... Mother nature must have mixed up lately.. The kind of weather you guys have been getting was always what we get  Anyhow.. Thanks for the Jasmine. Good night.. Monday is always fun for me  LC


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Since I am wide awake and its 3am, I will get things going in the kitchen for our Monday breakfest. We have coffee and tea ready to go, I know that some of you were happily surprised with the rum I introduced last week, so today we have some Baileys ready for use.

Served hot out of the oven are some apple turn-overs and sitkcy buns for people to nibble on. Fruit platter is ready, with some fresh mango and pineapple. Enjoy!


----------



## MaxPower

Steve you're awesome. I need that breakfast this morning. Thanks!!

Good morning. The time change hasn't affected the boys much. Both were up at their usual time. So in reality they were up an hour early.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast, Steve. At least people won't be blaming me for having my clock out of sync. Merci, mon ami.

Morning, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lcsim, yes, the weather is all mixed up here in Canada. Still, rain was predicted today, and we woke up to sunny blue skies and 7C. On up to 12C, which would be very nice with some sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Marc.

How's life treating you these days? Aside from the knee problems of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

Life goes well, Warren. Thank you for asking. How are you doing these days as Winter slowly approaches?


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. My daughter is back to sleeping very badly. So, not up early because of the time change, just up all night. Wanna switch, Max, and we can each not sleep for different reasons? 

Welcome, lcism. Glad to have a new neighbour

Off to get ready for work. My wife has no ride so it will be a rather late departure, so that I can drop her off 30 minutes before her shift, then drive like a bat out of hell to drop my daughter off and make it to my study group.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, sounds like you need some of our special herbal tea ............... or, dare I suggest it, some Doxie Delight. I think that 1.5 drops would be enough for you for the next 24 hours.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> then drive like a bat out of hell to drop my daughter off and make it to my study group.


Why not try driving like a bat out of heaven. Seems to me it might just be safer. 

Morning all and welcome lcsim. 

Another cold snowy morning here in the Edmonton area. Way too early for this Kind of weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shudder to think what it might be like if it started snowing here in St.John's. Leaves are on the tree and I was considering mowing my lawn once more if the sun stays out and it remains 10C. I have not even put my rakes away to have to find the snow shovels. We shall see.


----------



## lcsim

Good morning everyone :lmao: Thanks for the breakfast!! Wow.. Can we trade weather here? [EDIT : Except Don's .. It is most probably on its way here from Edmonton.. that can wait].. Waking up to a grey cold morning of -2C and nothing but snow prediction for the rest of the week (highs in minuses). One thing good of working from home is you can look outside in the morning and decide to stay in the rest of the day. Monday morning .. network down .. fixing problems.. the usual stuff..  LC


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all. 

Will catch up on the Shang happenings since Friday afternoon. I'm sure I missed a lot.

My heart goes out to Macspectrum at the the news of the fire. So very glad that everyone is safe.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> It is with great pleasure to inform you of the 2nd place finish by Casey, the male pup that we kept a year ago, in the Show of Champions, which is a dog show in PEI for all eastern Canadian puppies who have won best of breed at some CKC sanctioned show. A doxie from NB took first, with a whippet and a terrier taking third and fourth. This was his last show as a puppy, in that tomorrow he shall be one year old and be shown as a regular dog.
> 
> Fannie is taking his place as the doxie in the Doxie Emergency Rescue Squad that is on their way as we speak to help the poor folks in BC.


Congrats Dr. G.!


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Kust finished setting all the clocks:


Wonderful Don! :clap:


----------



## sheamusj

lcsim said:


> Hope you all don't mind a stranger popping in a say "Hi" and a "good evening" to all


Warm greetings!


----------



## sheamusj

overkill said:


> Good morning everyone. Since I am wide awake and its 3am, I will get things going in the kitchen for our Monday breakfest. We have coffee and tea ready to go, I know that some of you were happily surprised with the rum I introduced last week, so today we have some Baileys ready for use.
> 
> Served hot out of the oven are some apple turn-overs and sitkcy buns for people to nibble on. Fruit platter is ready, with some fresh mango and pineapple. Enjoy!


Mmmm... A BIG thank you, coffee with Baileys the apple turnover made a beautiful mid-morning break.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning lcsim. No, I won't trade St.John's weather, at least not today. Let me know of your desire to trade after we get a 75+cm blizzard in January.

By the way, I made the suggestion ages ago that we go on a first name basis. If you want to share your first name with the group, that is fine. If not, that is fine as well. My first name is Marc. Paix.


----------



## lcsim

Dr.G. said:


> Morning lcsim. No, I won't trade St.John's weather, at least not today. Let me know of your desire to trade after we get a 75+cm blizzard in January.
> 
> By the way, I made the suggestion ages ago that we go on a first name basis. If you want to share your first name with the group, that is fine. If not, that is fine as well. My first name is Marc. Paix.


I will trade you for a iceberg, just have to find a way to park it in our backyard somehow  

I usually go with my initial LC, that's what everyone is calling me when we were still living in Kansas City ten years ago and it sticks, the good folks down there figure out it is impolite to invent a new way of pronouncing my first name being in Chinese.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, I had nothing to do with Casey's 2nd place finish. My wife was there, and he is more her dog than anyone elses here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Rosie, Abby and Fannie have "adopted" me at their person.


----------



## Dr.G.

LC it is then, mon ami. As for icebergs, actually, you can smell them from my backyard every so often. They have a special smell of the ocean that has splashed up on them on their journey down from Greenland. They are spectacular sights to behold even from a distance. One that came close to the St.John's Harbor was bigger than the Parliament building complex.


----------



## RevMatt

Marc, since you didn't say anthing to the contrary, can I assume Debbie and Casey got home OK last night?

Don - it all mysteriously worked out this morning. My wife is NOT GOOD at mornings, and so that has been part of the problem these last few Mondays. But the time change bonus made her perkier than normal, so that helped. So, in the end of the day, I did drive more like a bat out of heaven. It helps that the sun is finally shining (been so long it took me 5 minutes this morning to find my sun glasses). Supposed to be rain by tomorrow again, but we will enjoy it for now.

Speaking of which, I have looked at the week ahead of me, and at what must be down today, and decided I am going hom in about an hour for the afternoon. It will mean an extra bit of driving, but at least I will get some sanity. So that herbal tea is about right.


----------



## Ena

Thanks for the great breakfast on a cool morning. 

Welcome to The Shang LC. Hope that you like it here. 

Cameo. I do hope you are over the worst of your fall. 

Better get a move on and tidy up the fallen leaves. Inside the house first. Darn dog drags them in every time she wanders outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Ann, I too hope that Jeanne has recovered from her fall. As for our leaves, I fear that if I don't compost the piles soon, the doxies will destroy these mounds of gold and red. We shall see. Sunny and 11C today.


----------



## lcsim

Ena said:


> Thanks for the great breakfast on a cool morning.
> 
> Welcome to The Shang LC. Hope that you like it here.
> 
> Cameo. I do hope you are over the worst of your fall.
> 
> Better get a move on and tidy up the fallen leaves. Inside the house first. Darn dog drags them in every time she wanders outside.


Thanks for the welcome.. Making myself comfortable here  Ah.. Vancouver Island .. one of my few DREAM retirement destination


----------



## overkill

Welcome lcsim, you will indeed enjoy your stay in The Shang.


----------



## lcsim

Thanks overkill  LC


----------



## RevMatt

lcsim said:


> Thanks for the welcome.. Making myself comfortable here  Ah.. Vancouver Island .. one of my few DREAM retirement destination


Yours and everyone else's, judging by the average hair colour out there 

Seriously, we absolutely love, too, and it's one of the few places outside of Ottawa we would want to live.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife wants to move to Victoria when I retire. She figures that a house our size here in St.John's, and located where we now are located in St.John's, might run somewhere between one and two million. I would need to win Lotto 6-49 for that one.


----------



## Cameo

Welcome Icsim! Glad to have you here.
I love it - I have leaves to rake - or to get my son
to rake. After 8 years of fighting for grass at my
old place I can't argue now!

Warren - I left Kitchener a month ago - I am in 
Sheffield now - better change that on my logo 
thingy! Thanks for reminding me. Hope all is
well with you and yours.

Our last presenter wouldn't take anything for
her time at our club so we are taking her out
for supper tonight - so we all get to enjoy!
Looking forward to it.

My son has decided he is going up on the roof
today to clean the eavestrough's. I am afraid to 
call home in case no one answers cause they fell
off as they are too stubborn to wait and ask for 
help. I didn't want my kids afraid of life and sometimes
I think now that a little fear may be good for them.
When they were little, anything that happened I made
sure I reacted too calmly too and never panicked - or showed
them that. So, they grew up unafraid of most things.
Is this good? Maybe. Now I am not so sure, as they don't
seem to fear anything.


----------



## lcsim

Thanks Cameo for the welcome 

Yeap.. Either that or Canmoore, AB for me - either one requires the size of a 6/49 war chest to retire to :-( LC


----------



## Ena

RevMatt said:


> Yours and everyone else's, judging by the average hair colour out there


Good one! My hair colour comes out of a bottle


----------



## lcsim

Ena said:


> Good one! My hair colour comes out of a bottle


Mine does not need a bottle yet, but soon there may not be a need for any bottle in the future (think Autumn leaves)


----------



## Dr.G.

LC, my wife is from Calgary. Luckily she does not want to move back there, because we could never afford that either. Actually, we have been talking about moving to Wolfville, NS in about 5 years. By then, my mortgage will be paid off and, hopefully, my son finished with university. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> My wife wants to move to Victoria when I retire. She figures that a house our size here in St.John's, and located where we now are located in St.John's, might run somewhere between one and two million. I would need to win Lotto 6-49 for that one.


You could probably get the same house in Saskatchewan for $200K.

And contrary to what some people think, *REGINA* is the centre of Canada    

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Located at the geographic center of Canada in Winnipeg, Manitoba. Spelunking Web Design is the web solution provider for clients across Canada and the United States."

http://www.swd.ca/

Manitoba lies in the geographic center of Canada. It is 649,947 square km/250,946 square miles.

http://www.earthrhythms.ca/aboutmbsk.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I found out what the problem is re the center of Canada. It was determined that Winnipeg was the center of Canada in 1909 when looking east to west. This was prior to the inclusion of NL, which joined confederation in 1949. When NL joined confederation, the actual center shifted to the west, thus making Regina the actual center of Canada. However, since many Canadians knew little about NL, and even today, many Canadians don't know we are a province of Canada, the Winnipeg-centric beliefs remained. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my wife and I are looking for a place that is not as cold as Calgary and has less snow than St.John's, and that we could afford without taking out a new mortgage.


----------



## lcsim

Dr.G. said:


> "Located at the geographic center of Canada in Winnipeg, Manitoba. Spelunking Web Design is the web solution provider for clients across Canada and the United States."
> 
> http://www.swd.ca/
> 
> Manitoba lies in the geographic center of Canada. It is 649,947 square km/250,946 square miles.
> 
> http://www.earthrhythms.ca/aboutmbsk.html


Now .. "major" city in the geographical centre of Canada.. Regina? Winnipeg? perhaps.. But I think technically the longitudinal centre of Canada as noted by a sign on Trans Canada Hwy 1 is about 40 minutes east of Winnipeg centre. At least I think that's what I read driving from Winnipeg to Lakes of the Woods, ON.


----------



## MLeh

Ya'll just move to Victoria. Leave this little spot of paradise all alone. Nothin' to see here ...


----------



## lcsim

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I found out what the problem is re the center of Canada. It was determined that Winnipeg was the center of Canada in 1909 when looking east to west. This was prior to the inclusion of NL, which joined confederation in 1949. When NL joined confederation, the actual center shifted to the west, thus making Regina the actual center of Canada. However, since many Canadians knew little about NL, and even today, many Canadians don't know we are a province of Canada, the Winnipeg-centric beliefs remained. Sorry.


Marc.. Wouldn't the centre be shifted eastward instead of westward if we added NL into the map which is on the east? LC


----------



## Dr.G.

"When you stand in the middle of the community of Baker Lake you are at the geographical center of Canada."

http://www.bakerlakehotel.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

LC, that would be true back before the Metric System came into play and we officially became a metric country.


----------



## lcsim

Dr.G. said:


> "When you stand in the middle of the community of Baker Lake you are at the geographical center of Canada."
> 
> http://www.bakerlakehotel.com/


Geographical centre = Longitudinal AND latitudinal centre in this case  "centre" by itself I guess is too vague?


----------



## Dr.G.

http://members.shaw.ca/gw.peterson/timeline.html

I am finally able to think in metric terms when it comes to temperature.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, my wife and I are looking for a place that is not as cold as Calgary and has less snow than St.John's, and that we could afford without taking out a new mortgage.


There are lots of places in Saskatchewan where you could probably buy a nice house for the pocket change you throw in that dish on top of the microwave   

Remember the guy that traded a red paper clip for a house in Kipling?

You could set up teaching in a small town and they would put up a sign announcing that the town was home to "University of whatever"

With the $1.9 million you save by moving here, you can spend most winters in Arizona like the rest of Saskatchewan does.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

You could probably make a deal with Don - rent his luxury cruiser for the winter, drive down to Arizona, and drive back in time for Don and his wife to use it in the summer. He can walk down to the local to drink beer and watch hockey, it'll be good for him     

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Still no fresh spinach at the grocery store this morning. I miss it.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, doctor appointment took most of my afternoon off. Forgot about that. Still, good to get it done. And I am SO not getting into the discussion about where the centre of the country is. Although, some days it is clearly here. Some days, this city is clearly more a certain kind of orifice. 

re: the Turtles. Have had them for over two weeks now, and they have steadfastly refused to eat anything I have given them. In desparation, I gave them some small pieces of cabbage. These are, theoretically, snapping turtles. Carnivores. Hunters.

The cabbage is gone. Either one of the women in the house cleaned the tank out (highly unlikely), or something is very amiss. This will give me something to think about for the next day or two...


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight on Nightline -- The Case of the Missing Cabbage.

Day 1 -- Matt discovers that the cabbage leaf is missing in the tank of the turtles. However, being carnivorous hunters in the wild, they reject this vegetable.

Day 2 -- Strange sightings have been reported all over our nation's capital, and they are not aliens or honest politicians.

Day 3 -- Stray cats and dogs are suddenly disappearing from the streets of Ottawa. 

Day 4 -- Politicians of all parties who refuse to support legislation to clean up the environment that is the natural habitat of Labrador Snapping Turtles, are being reported missing.

Day 5 -- Prime Minister Harper, in desparation to maintain some semblance of stability and calm, places a call to the one group that might be able to save our great country from this disaster. He calls for the ............................


(to be continued)


----------



## Dr.G.

Day 5 -- Prime Minister Harper, in desparation to maintain some semblance of stability and calm, places a call to the one group that might be able to save our great country from this disaster. He calls for the "Dynamic Doxie Defense Squad". This squad of doxies has been a secret anti-terrorist group since 9/11. With the motto "Death before Dishonor", this group was to be called upon ONLY at Canada's darkest hour of need. This is one of those times of need.

Day 6 -- A worried and frightened nation prays for protection as the more and more politicians go missing. 

Day 7 -- The Final Showdown.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I regret that the chair can offer no remedy to the House," Milliken said, adding the situation "does nothing to enhance the reputation of the House of Commons and its members."

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2006/10/30/speaker-mackay.html


----------



## Dr.G.

From Environment Canada

City of Winnipeg
3:22 PM CST Monday 30 October 2006
Snowfall warning for
City of Winnipeg continued 

Total snowfall amounts of 10 to 30 cm possible by Tuesday morning.

Hang in there, LC.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is with great pleasure that we here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies announce the newest AKC Champion, Jack, half-brother of Daisy, mother of the doxie pups. Hopefully, he should be coming home sometime next week.


----------



## lcsim

Dr.G. said:


> It is with great pleasure that we here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies announce the newest AKC Champion, Jack, half-brother of Daisy, mother of the doxie pups. Hopefully, he should be coming home sometime next week.


CONGRATULATIONS!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

According to forecast, the white stuff will keep on coming until Thursday.. :yikes: LC


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, LC. Jack is a fine doxie.

Re the snow, there was once a 38 hour blizzard that spanned three days. The total snowfall was 98cm, with drifts over 3 meters high. The Dodge Caravan we had at the time was buried under a snowdrift in the driveway, as was the side of my neighbor's house, which disappeared behind a wall of snow. For some strange reason, our cul de sac got hit with a drifting that defied imagination. Even the city snow plows got stuck trying to push or blow away the snow. People were walking on snowshoes over the tops of cars that were under all of this snow. I have pictures, but they defy imagination.

So, good luck and stay warm my friend. Paix.


----------



## lcsim

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, LC. Jack is a fine doxie.
> 
> Re the snow, there was once a 38 hour blizzard that spanned three days. The total snowfall was 98cm, with drifts over 3 meters high. The Dodge Caravan we had at the time was buried under a snowdrift in the driveway, as was the side of my neighbor's house, which disappeared behind a wall of snow. For some strange reason, our cul de sac got hit with a drifting that defied imagination. Even the city snow plows got stuck trying to push or blow away the snow. People were walking on snowshoes over the tops of cars that were under all of this snow. I have pictures, but they defy imagination.
> 
> So, good luck and stay warm my friend. Paix.


Thanks Marc. Definitely staying warm and going to bed early.

We also have that same exact "prime" location, our house sits on the side of a cul-de-sac that seems to funnel all the blowing snow from the north and squarely land and pile on the left side of our driveway, we can have the left side at 3 feet high and the right side barely reaching 1 foot, the problem is the lawn side for snow dumping is on the right ...We have had contractor doing the snow clearing for the last few years and this year we may opted to do it ourself, now I am not too sure  Better check to see if our snow blower is still working ...


----------



## Dr.G.

LC, we share a common problem. I am amazed at how much snow can drift up on one side of the car, but not the other. This is usually the snow in Feb., which is our coldest month. Most Dec., Jan., March and April snow is wet and stays wherever it lands. It is a difficult task to shovel this snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Dawn comes early now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Remember, no person is alone who has friends. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc and congratulations.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> It is with great pleasure that we here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies announce the newest AKC Champion, Jack, half-brother of Daisy, mother of the doxie pups. Hopefully, he should be coming home sometime next week.


Yahoo! Hope you approve, we are organzing a small parade (2000 convertibles) for "Jack" and Little Debbie's Den o" Doxies.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all. 

Coffee (dark roast and decaf) and tea (orange pekoe and herbal) and fresh grapefruit juice on the sideboard. For breakfast this morning we have fresh fruit salad, waffles with maple syrup, scrambled egges with chives, rye toast and strawberry preserves.


----------



## overkill

Thanks for breakfest Sheamus, I will skip on the preserves, but will help myself to some waffles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Sheamus. Thanks for the coffee. And thanks for the parade. 
Morning Steve.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc.


----------



## medic03

Morning all, thanks for breakfast. With this time change it is much easier to get up at 6:30 since there is some light. Bet that wakes those with little ones up earlier too :yawn: I must get started doing some work. I am rewriting an instructor manual and I had promised to be done this week so I could start on the student manual. Thought that since I was convalescing I would get much more work done (started it 6 months ago). Seems like I have too many emjoyable things to doing while I am supposed to be doing nothing. (must calculate when I can go into retirement).


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Treena. How is your knee?

Memorial University just did away with the mandatory retirement at 65 regulation. This is my 30th year here at Memorial, so could easily get to 40, or 50 or even 60 years of service. NOT!!!!!!! I would like to work another five years and then retire. Amazingly, most of the grad students, who were teachers, I taught my first few years here at Memorial are already retired.


----------



## medic03

Knee is healing, spoke to my surgeon yesterday - told me I can start walking on it - oops thought I was supposed to do that from the start. 
My mother had the opportunity to retire very young (she had her own business and worked 7 days a week often 14 hour days) and to this day still says that she is so busy now she doesn't know how she had enough time to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, glad to hear that the knee is healing. My concern is that if I have an operation before April, and we get a bad winter here in St.John's, my wife and son will not be able to handle the snow clearing.


----------



## medic03

Well if NFLD and Labrador are anything like Ontario when it comes to wait times you don't have to be worried. I started the process of getting the MRI, meeting with surgeon for consult... last Oct. The process took 1 year. Honestly, if you had to push yourself (with properly bracing your knee) you could do some of it (snow shoveling) within a couple of days. You would be very slow at it but would probably manage. My family physician told me to go back to as normal activity as possible as soon as you can. I am not 100 percent yet but am surprised at how fast recovery is going.


----------



## overkill

Great to hear about the knee Treena, hopefully you will be up and about as before in no time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Treena. I started the process back in April. I did have an consult with a specialist yesterday, but he was more for shoulders. THE knee person here in NL slotted me in for late Feb. So, I took the chance and went with the knee person. I also did get a neoprene knee support brace as well.

My problem is the weight of snow. I try to lift in a back and heart-friendly manner, using arms and legs rather than back. But imagine putting about 3 five-pound bags of sugar at the end of a shovel. That is the weight of the St.John's snow. Now imagine trying to carry, push or throw these three bags of sugar. Now imagine if these bags are piled up over a meter deep, for about 12 meters long. This is my problem.


----------



## medic03

Maybe Margaret will let you stay with her. Her snow is not that heavy


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Good news with that knee of yours Treena. Congrats on the win Marc. Will have to pass on the grapefruit juice Sheamus. It was my favourite juice for my entire life until the doctor put me on Lipitor after my heart attacks. Now that bottle comes with a stern warning NOT to consume grapefruit in even the tiniest amounts. The reaction can be fatal in some persons.


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> Maybe Margaret will let you stay with her. Her snow is not that heavy


Sure you can stay with me - door's always open. Our philosophy about snow is that it will go away on it's own    

I sympathize about the drifting though. I used to own a house that seemed to attract all the snow on the street. My driveway would have a 4 foot drift while the neighbours had no snow at all. Luckily, the neighbours recognized this and helped me shovel it :clap: :clap: 

No snow here yet. There's been a bit falling, but so far it hasn't stuck around.

Time to get to work, Margaret


----------



## lcsim

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the breakfast, Sheamus. Snow has stopped for the "moment", grey sky with moderate northwesterly wind, have neither see the sun or moon for a while  

Going to be a busy day, always hated last days of the month, employee meeting.. payroll.. paperwork, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, as much as I would love to take you up on your offer, I am terrible in cold weather. When it hits -10C here in St.John's, my wife, who is from Calgary, but who has lived in Edmonton, Winnipeg and Regina as well as Calgary, calls me all sorts of names re my inability to withstand cold temps. Once it got all the way down to -22, and I won't tell you what she called me. Luckily, those days are rare.

So, thanks for the offer, but I handle snow better than cold temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I too cannot have grapefruit, which I love, due to the same reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/newfoundland-labrador/story/2006/10/31/patriot-act.html

I received my warning from the Independent Governmental Oversight Commission Hired for the Implementation and Protection of the U.S. Patriot Act (IGOCHIPUSPA, pronounced "I-Go-Chip-Us-Pa). Seems that the Doxie Emergency Squad and the Doxie Rescue Squad is a non-denominational and non-discriminatory group of loyal doxies. They are sworn to "preserve, protect, defend and rescue any and all in need of assistance" in a time of crisis and emergency. "Death before Dishonor" is their motto. Seems as if the IGOCHIPUSPA is worried that the doxies, like Doctors without Borders, will help any and all people in need. This is upsetting to IGOCHIPUSPA, who have been monitoring my ehMacLand postings in The Shang.

Anyone else receive their warning letter?


----------



## lcsim

Weird thing happen this morning... 

We collect stuff animals primarily stuff bears, more like we collect all things bear and especially stuff bears. It is visible from our bay window that they whole living room is nothing but our collection. So, this morning when we open the front-door, someone has put a stuff snowman in a grocery bag with a heart shape note nothing "... to be added to your collection", unsigned. I have a guess who that may be .. or not?!

I was joking that we may be on our way to become the unofficial shelter drop-off for stuff animals or snowman alike.

After a slight clean up.. The snowman will be happily settled and enjoy his new place with the bears, goose, ducks, dogs, cats, cows, etc.


----------



## lcsim

Weirdly enough.. The snow start falling again when the snowman arrives... Hmmm..

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/manitoba/story/2006/10/31/mba-snow.html


----------



## Dr.G.

LC, it was not me. I would, however, send you some of the stuffed doxies from our collection. Toms Taxidermy and Taxi Stand did a fine job with distant relatives of our doxies. These "stuffed" doxies have been handed down to us, and we think that your collection would benefit from their inclusion and display. There are apx. 13,726 (give or take one or two that decomposed at the bottom of the heap). So, enjoy your Halloween "treat" from all of us at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about the snow, LC. Right now, it is 8C and sunny blue skies with a bit of a breeze. A good Halloween night, so far.


----------



## lcsim

Marc ..  We only collect the polyester filled and fluffy/huggable type... we do have a couple of doggies in our collection but nothing to yours   LC


----------



## Dr.G.

LC, I can't say what these stuffed doxies are filled with, but they are on their way. I sent them via Fed Ex, so watch out for about nine of their trucks, filled with your "treats".


----------



## lcsim

Dr.G. said:


> LC, I can't say what these stuffed doxies are filled with, but they are on their way. I sent them via Fed Ex, so watch out for about nine of their trucks, filled with your "treats".


Scrambling to find accomodation space  I hope they like upper bunk accomodations with no fright of heights


----------



## Dr.G.

LC, dead doxies, who all died an honorable death, have no fears or concerns. They will be together, on display, once again, which is all that matters. They are used to about 6,725 square feet of display space, FYI.


----------



## lcsim

Dr.G. said:


> LC, dead doxies, who all died an honorable death, have no fears or concerns. They will be together, on display, once again, which is all that matters. They are used to about 6,725 square feet of display space, FYI.


Where is the freeze-dry-shrunk-em-o-matic machine when you need one :heybaby: Thanks for the heads up.. Marc.


----------



## SINC

Must be a slow day in both Winnipeg and St. John's the way you two guys are carrying on this morning.


----------



## lcsim

SINC said:


> Must be a slow day in both Winnipeg and St. John's the way you two guys are carrying on this morning.


Quite the contrary my good man  Marc and I are engaging in thought provoking discussion - how does one fit that amount of stuffed doxies into an impossible amount of available space. It involves physics and chemistry, not to mention biology dealing with what is inside those doxies. Throw in the snowman, you have meteorology or at least a good mystery at hand


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, join in on our educational undertaking. Tomorrow we discuss the physics of throwing a snow ball and how to get your tongue off of a lamp post if it gets stuck there (by accident) on Feb. 2nd.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Back in Timmins after a week in Ottawa. Had an appointment with my specialist and for the first time some progress is being made. My medication stays the same for the first time and I have taken one out of the line-up (with his blessing)

We were to drive back on Sunday, but the weather through central Ontario and up our way was prohibitive so we drove back Monday instead. Apparently it was a wise move as White-out conditions were prevalent right from Deep River through to Timmins. I am happy to report that we had sunny weather and clear roads all the way.:clap: 

Boy, lots happening in the shang over the last week. I missed the why of the possibility of Don's last post. Fortunately, he's still with us.:love2: 

Congrats on the Doxie front Marc. You and your wife have much to be proud of. I sure hope that knee of yours is fixable and can be done soon. With Treena's knowledge and experience, she will be able to help you through. 

Whew, this is a long post for me so I'll go for supper and wish you all a good evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Bob. We have been making the Bolor Special for the regulars at the Cafe Chez Marc, and they all wanted to see THE Bolor. 

The doxies send their best back to you.


----------



## winwintoo

Speaking of weather - it's getting a bit "weathery" here. I just got home from grocery shopping and I'm sure glad I went today - tomorrow might be out of the question.

On the way home, I drove by the part of the city where Sean (bhil) built his new house - when he built, he was pretty far out - by this time next year, he'll be in the "inner city" - they're clearing lots and laying cable at an alarming rate out there.

Now to cook some of that food and then settle back to work.

We should have a "water cooler" thread for all of us that work at home - or is this it?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Kids have been trick or treating all night (since 5PM and it is now just past 7PM). It is 6C so it is not too bad. We got some rain at about 445PM, but that stopped by 5PM.


----------



## SINC

I have seen little goblins coming and going next door. Hope they don't ring our doorbell as the dog will go nuts and I won't be able to open the door anyway. Once our daughter comes home and contains him, we can get on with the tricks and treats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we had to put our doxies in their kennels. Daisy and Abby went nuts and the other doxies wanted to see the children. We did show a few children Fanny, since this is her first Halloween.

There is a nice black sky and a crisp half moon overhead, but still a chilly 6C.


----------



## SINC

I solved the problem. I just unhooked the front doorbell.


----------



## MLeh

Last year we got zero kids, but this year, with 100 new houses across the street, we're suspecting that one or two of them will contain trick or treaters. Still no streetlights though, and that seems to discourage a lot of them. Expect to start seeing them in an hour or so.


----------



## Beej

I think my only trick or treater will hand me pizza in exchange for paper.


----------



## RevMatt

Hrm. Well, we decided to all go out and do some trick or treating locally before my wife and daughter took off to hook up with some friends. Thus, our house was closed from about 6-6:45. When I was a kid, that was the time for the little kids. Either this neighbourhood has next to no older kids, or the customs have changed. One whole box of chocolate unopened, and I have been giving away what was open like a drunken sailor  Anyone want any mini-chocolate bars, or assorted wonka favourites?

A big pile of Nerds would probably appropriate for a web forum, no?


----------



## Dr.G.

My bag of 90 small packs of candy went in an hour or so, then the box of 75 went. Had to break open my secret stash of candy I hope remains for me tomorrow. Not much of that left, but at 945PM, the doorbell has not rung in 15 minutes. Still 6C and clear which is bringing out the kids this year. Most want to see the doxies. I guess our reputation has spread, along with the ADT (Attack Doxie Territory) sign in the front yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I'll give you a call if a sudden rush comes at 10PM. After 10PM, we let the doxies roam the front of the house, and anyone who dares enter our driveway has ignored our ADT sign and warning ("Death unto all who venture on to this property"). Some kids last year thought that they would dare the doxies out into the open. The doxies stayed in formation and picked off the slowest boy. His screams were heard all over the neighborhood. No one will dare this year I am betting. We shall see.


----------



## lcsim

Just finished bringing my oldest back from an hour of outting, it is cold and the roads are coated with a thick layer of ice and snow. I think one will do better using ski or a group of huskies... mush!!!


----------



## RevMatt

Just called my wife to find out why they aren't back yet, and apparently trick or treating is still going strong in that neighbourhood. So it's just a local problem, apparently


----------



## Dr.G.

10PM................"Let slip the dogs of war." As it is written, "Woe unto all who venture here.........." My only concern is for a child who is unable to read. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

LC, hopefully, people driving are looking out for people walking.


----------



## lcsim

Dr.G. said:


> LC, hopefully, people driving are looking out for people walking.


Marc.. I have my mind made up about those high-schoolers who come out during Halloween, they should be mounted as a Jack-O-Latern and not going anywhere. I almost ran over "something" who decided to "slide" down a driveway on ice onto a main road while house hopping in a blood sport of getting the most candies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, you all missed a great chase. A couple of drunken university students tried to take the pumpkin from our front porch just now. The doxies were nearly past the back gate, which would have been locked, thus locking them in the back yard. Two more seconds and they would have been secure ........ but they heard these two university students (I heard nothing). Imagine a cheetah suddenly springing into action........... this what the blur that went past me as they tore after the pair that stole the pumpkin. I screamed to the pair to stop running, carefully put down the pumpkin, and to not move a muscle. Wisely, they did just this and were immediately circled by the doxies, even little Fanny. I slowly walked over, picked up my pumpkin, let the doxies snarl at them (think of a growling wolf with fangs like a saber-tooth tiger and you get the scene) for a moment or two until I gave them the "Home" command. These were university students who were over 6 feet tall mind you. One started to wimper and the other peed in his pants. I said nothing to them other than "Have a happy Halloween" and went back home. That was a trick that they will NEVER forget. It took all of two minutes. 

Does not look as if I shall need anymore candy for this Halloween.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Sounds like a close call, Marc. Remind me never to drop in on you without warning


----------



## overkill

Exciting night for some on Halloween I see. Did not have any knocks on my door since our building allows for us to drop of candy in the lobby and allow the kids to go there to collect instead of disturbing residents.

For me I would not have been bothered by any visitors, but I would have needed Marc's Doxie Patrol Squad to stand guard as well here.


----------



## SINC

We bought 100 assorted mini chocolate bars.

Latest score from the Coliseum:

Trick and Treaters 6 - Don 94.


----------



## Ena

Happy and sad day at work. Gal that I have known for over 20 years retired today. Management puts on a tea with real linen cloths and silver tea service. Only in Victoria?  (For those of you who may not know it's said that Victoria is more English than England) 

Not one trick or treater at my door tonight. Lots of fireworks going off though.


----------



## sheamusj

Happy H and sweet dreams to all in the Shang!


----------



## sheamusj

A very good morning to all in the Shang!

Coffee (Tim Horton's regular and decaf), tea (Irish Breakfast and herbal), and OJ on the sideboard. Breakfast items this morning include Blueberry pancakes with maple syrup, eggs as you like em, lox and fresh cream cheese, rye toast, bagels and strawberry jam.


----------



## MaxPower

Sheamus, you have just committed a cardinal sin.

Tim Horton's? We all know that the Shang serves only the finest organic free trade coffee. We don't need that swamp water here.

We Shangers are a wee bit particular about our coffee.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> We bought 100 assorted mini chocolate bars.
> 
> Latest score from the Coliseum:
> 
> Trick and Treaters 6 - Don 94.


That sounds about right at our house too Don.

With my wife and I trying to loose some weight and get back into shape, all we need is all of those extra chocolate bars kicking around.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. It's Wednesday and that is my deadline for the columns so off I go to do the final edit and file them. Back in an hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise at 7AM, where it is currently 6C and sunny at 9AM. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, friends of our once made the mistake of just walking in to our home. Luckily, they did not have their toddler with them at the time. Trained attack doxies are used to round up stray rotweillers and pit bulls, who cower at the low "ready to charge" stance of a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, I have to agree with Warren. I like Tim's coffee but outside of the Cafe Chez Marc. Here, we serve only the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went through all of our candies last night, and started in on the emergency bag just before the 9PM chase. So, sadly, there is candy in the house.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, everyone. Up and at 'em. Another day lies ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Matt. Onward and upward. Excelsior.


----------



## SINC

Ahhhhhh, done for another week. Now to get the focus back to railings and spindles.

Enjoyed the cup of tea while editing this morning.

As for Timmy's coffee, I'm with Warren. It's overpriced swill. It amazes me how many fall victim to it daily. Yuk.


----------



## sheamusj

Sincere apologies to my friends in the Shang... Tim Horton's coffee no more to be seen!


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. _ALL_ coffee is overrated. (I only say this because all makes and varieties give me incredibly painful acid reflux, and therefore I am limited to tea.)

Our thoughts that we would have oodles of kids due to the new subdivisions across the street were completely off base. We got 3 kids. We could see & hear hoards of them, but they stuck to the houses that were close together, and never ventured across into our side of the street. (Driveways too long? Houses too far apart? No sidewalks?) Ah well ... more for me.


----------



## lcsim

Good morning all.. -6C to start the morning ... Brr.r.r.r.


----------



## medic03

Last year we had about 100 kids last night maybe 50. I talked to friends that had 7. If so many people are spending so much money on Halloween then where are are the trick or treaters. We try to stash a large bag of left over candy (mostly the chocolate ones) to stuff in the stockings at Christmas. Yup I said it, christmas.LET CHRISTMAS BEGIN:love2: Last night after midnight I saw 3 christmas commercials.


----------



## SINC

Our total remained at 6 trick or treaters for the entire evening.

And yes, Christmas will not be long. Things happen very quickly between now and year end.


----------



## RevMatt

SINC said:


> And yes, Christmas will not be long. Things happen very quickly between now and year end.


Ah, you people ALWAYS know what to say to cheer me up!


----------



## MLeh

Well, can we please at least not rush it along any more quickly than necessary? I have too much stuff to do between now and the end of the year (including bunches of birthdays - my daughter, my mother, my mother-in-law - among others). Never mind the business stuff.


----------



## lcsim

medic03 said:


> Last year we had about 100 kids last night maybe 50. I talked to friends that had 7. If so many people are spending so much money on Halloween then where are are the trick or treaters. We try to stash a large bag of left over candy (mostly the chocolate ones) to stuff in the stockings at Christmas. Yup I said it, christmas.LET CHRISTMAS BEGIN:love2: Last night after midnight I saw 3 christmas commercials.



Woohoo!!!! Let the shopping begin!!!


----------



## Bolor

Bah, humbug!


----------



## medic03

I'm with you LC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bug Humbar???? Bob, I am amazed. I thought of all people you would be full of the Christmas spirit. Was it not you that played Bob Cratchett in our "A Christmas Carol" last year? Did you not weep when we got little Rosie to play Tiny Tim and you first looked into her eyes? A Bug Humbar indeed. 

I say, bring on Hanukkah first, since I have my Christmas shopping done.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny day, with 10C at lunchtime. Since it is dry, I went out back and raked up piles of leaves. We are past the halfway point with leaves on and off the trees. Still, I then let the doxies at the piles of leaves. I should have taken a video of them smashing into and through the piles of dried leaves. What fun they had. I merely sat and had a cup of coffee in the sunshine.


----------



## RevMatt

I'm with Bob. The best part of Christmas is the day it is over 

Surviving another morning here. Actually, it was a good morning. My wife has some different government tests to write, and for some reason it was deemed to be convenient to schedule those tests from 4-7pm on a Wednesday. So I will be going home early today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, you should then celebrate Hanukkah. Eight days and nights of eating and fun, celebrations of miracles and gift giving, and then eating even more latkes.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr.G. said:


> Matt, you should then celebrate Hanukkah. Eight days and nights of eating and fun, celebrations of miracles and gift giving, and then eating even more latkes.


Well, we already have Christmas, then New Years (BIG DEAL in Russia), then Russian Christmas. So there is no way we could afford more gift giving occasions. But the latkes are already something we do to mark the first day of Hanukkah. How much more than that we do depends on the year, and how close Hanukkah is to Christmas. With Christmas Eve on a Sunday this year, it will be nuts to say the least. When is Hanukkah this year?


----------



## MLeh

Well, as it is Corporate Year End for my company, I've been crunching numbers all day. And ... given current rate of personal savings, plus assuming approximately the same amount of business income ... minus the cost of my daughter's university education ... I should be able to retire in 7 years. 

Watch me get hit by a bus, or be in a plane crash in 6 years, 11 months ...

I'd have to work an additional 10 years beyond that if I wanted a motor home like Don's. NOT going to happen. (My husband, however, does buy lottery tickets ...)


----------



## SINC

Mmmmm, latkes. Yum!


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, in our home the Hannukah gifts are small and meaningful (e.g., a certificate cashable for a hug whenever you want it), or a scented candle, or a certificate to make supper, etc. Some Jewish familes to WAY overboard with gifts, but we don't here in our home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I gave my wife a Jewish cookbook one Hanukkah, and she has perfected one of the latke recipes in this book. They are nearly as good as my Russian grandmother once made for me when I was a little boy. Those were perfection, so my wife is near perfection when it comes to making latkes.


----------



## SINC

Care to share that recipe Marc?


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Well, as it is Corporate Year End for my company, I've been crunching numbers all day. And ... given current rate of personal savings, plus assuming approximately the same amount of business income ... minus the cost of my daughter's university education ... I should be able to retire in 7 years.
> 
> Watch me get hit by a bus, or be in a plane crash in 6 years, 11 months ...
> 
> I'd have to work an additional 10 years beyond that if I wanted a motor home like Don's. NOT going to happen. (My husband, however, does buy lottery tickets ...)


When I was about your age, I did some number crunching and figured I could afford to live until I was 65 - the only problem was that I'd have to work till I was 75 to pay for it. I decided to retire anyway and see where it went. I'll still be working when I'm 75, but it's been a good ride.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

I will be better for everyone in my family if I never do that math. I will, at least, have a pension. But, by then, likely not starting until 70 or 75. And that's only if my Dad and his cronies don't use it all up .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have asked my wife for this but she says that she took the recipe and "modified it somewhat". I cannot get these "somewhat" modifications, nor can her closest friends. So, sorry, mon frere. You shall have to come to our home for latkes some Hanukkah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just checked out an interesting site. http://ww2.howmanyofme.com/search/
Found out, according to them, that there were 130,486 people in the U.S. with the first name Marc, and 4,140 people in the U.S. with the last name Glassman.........but only 2 with the name Marc Glassman. Strange. Not sure if I am one of these two, in that I am still a US citizen.


----------



## Cameo

Poor USA. There are 16 Jeanne McElroy's in the US.


----------



## RevMatt

Bah, there are three people out there with my name. I want them to give it back, dammit!


----------



## Beej

A productive and interesting day at work today. Still no sun, after brief glimpses earlier this week. I'll call it a wash.


----------



## winwintoo

There are 288 people with my name   

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Hey, RevMatt - are you interested in listening to Senator John Danforth's unabridged audiobook Faith and Politics?

I got an offer of a free download of the audiobook - I'm a member of Audible.com and get these offers occasionally. The email says I can pass it on.

I won't likely listen to it - the subject interests me, but not enough to devote the necessary time to it.

If you're interested, I'll send it on to you, if not, I'll offer it to the wider ehMac audience.

There is probably only one download allowed per invitation.

Take care, Margaret

ps. I'll be out most of the evening, but will send it when I get home if you're interested.


----------



## Beej

No Beejs, first or last.


----------



## Beej

49,535 John Smiths.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Poor USA. There are 16 Jeanne McElroy's in the US." Yes, but we here in The Shang have THE one Jeanne McElroy that really counts..........the one with that "special grace". Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

There should only be one Beej .............. our Beej. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tracked down the other Marc Glassman (yes, I am the #1 Marc Glassman). He is at 1 Infinite Loop Cupertino CA USA 95014. His phone number is 408 996-1010 and his fax number is 408 974-2113. I told him to get another name or else. He said "Or else what?". If he only knew. I have been calling him all day, and sending him threatening faxes. I suggest that everyone else here in The Shang do the same. After all, it would save him from facing the wrath of ....................................... wait for it ...................... The Doxie Attack Squad.


----------



## Beej

There can be only one. Highlander fans?

http://www.beej.com/


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> There can be only one. Highlander fans?
> 
> http://www.beej.com/


Sue the pants off them!

Margaret, thanks very much! I would like that very much, in fact. I'll send you a PM with my email address. Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

How can you sue Bill Knight of BEEJ consulting??? He is one of the finest breeders of dachshunds in the State of Georgia.


----------



## Beej

I will not need to sue once I take over the world. He will simply find a preferable alternative. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

No need to make any more calls to Marc Glassman in CA. He has relented. I sent him a shot video clip that was taken of the Doxie Attack Squad bringing down a pack of 7 badgers and 9 wolverines. He has changed his name to Jason Jinglestars. So, I am now the one and only Dr.G. Sadly, there is another Marc Glassman in TO. He owns a bookstore there. C'est la vie.


----------



## SINC

154 have my name. Somehow that seems about right.


----------



## lcsim

Pays to have foreign name around this part of the world  Not only does it drive the college professors (sorry.. Marc) and clinic receptionist bonkers, there is seldom one that has the same as yours.. Although there is about 5,000 in the US that has the same last name Sim... but entire match comes out 0.


----------



## sheamusj

Bonsoir and sweet dreams to all. Long day today and up at 4:00 am tomorrown.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sheamus. Sweet dreams.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Hey Doc, caught a little of that good ole cocktail party on Saturday afternoon. Seems like the Gators have your number these days, eh? Oh well, there's always next year and that Bulldogs coach seems like a heckuva good guy. A la prochaine.


----------



## Ena

Ha! Only 390 people in the US with the same last name as mine. One person with same given and surname. No way we are related either as my somewhat eccentric father changed our family name.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I have a feeling that my last name was changed by a clerk at Ellis Island when my grandfather arrived in 1903. Glazman is a common Russian name, but Glassman was the name many who arrived at Ellis Island walked away with as they set foot in America.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mike, three losing games in a row is a bit much for even a die-hard "bull dawgs" fan. Still, on any given gameday, any team might win. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night once again. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Yep, me too. I have been up since 3:55 this morning and I am weary. Night all.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!


----------



## Beej

Morning sheamus.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Through something together quickly in the kitchen. Help yourselves to some chocolate chip pancakes. We also have our customary fruit basket to pick at. Coffee and tea ready for all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall pass on the chocolate chips, Steve, but fruit to start the day seems grand. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning. Some clouds are rolling in, but it is already 10C and it is not even 9AM. Another grand Fall day here in St.John's.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning. MMMMMMM chocolate.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. An early start to the day - leave here shortly to catch first ferry sailing into HSB, a quick drive (hahaha) through Vancouver to Tsawwassen-, ferry over to Swartz Bay, drive into Victoria, a couple of hours work, drive up to Nanaimo, ferry to HSB, and then the ferry home. 

Four ferries in a day. It's really something they should do on The Amazing Race ...


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. And so begins yet another cold winter type weather day for us. Too cold for the time of year.


----------



## overkill

Same sunny morning here expect we had some pretty cool temperatures this morning. Wind chill had us at -3


----------



## SINC

Our wind chill factor has been near -16 for days now. Brr.


----------



## Macfury

Overkill refuses to serve instant coffe, and for that I'm grateful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just came back inside from making the "doxie piles" of leaves. It is relaxing work, and then fun to watch the doxies smash through the piles of dry leaves. Amazingly, there are still trees with all of their golden yellow leaves attached. Sadly, the weekend weather is calling for highs of 5C, so that will prove to be the end of this nice colorful show. Still, it is 11C right now, and the sun is returning. So, enjoy your freshly brewed tea and/or coffee this morning. I have made some unique freshly baked goodies as well. All of the favorites you have been requesting are ready for you whenever you arrive. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, this will be an interesting morning. I forgot the power cord, so I guess I get to test the battery life on this thing . I somehow doubt that I am going to get 7 hours out of it, however. So I guess I will be rearranging my week and doing half the writing tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, maybe it will provide you with a Hanukkah miracle and go 8 hours. That will make you less grumpy, I trust, over Christmas. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Well, this will be an interesting morning. I forgot the power cord, so I guess I get to test the battery life on this thing . I somehow doubt that I am going to get 7 hours out of it, however. So I guess I will be rearranging my week and doing half the writing tomorrow.


Sound to me like a second power supply cord purchase is something to consider. It would solve you having to worry about that problem if it lived at your office, you could just carry the MB.


----------



## Dr.G.

The next revision of the MacBook will be with a solar panal for those living in sunny areas of North America. That leaves out St.John's, however. Still, it is sunny and 12C here today. Might take my iBook outside and have lunch again. Won't be able to do this until May after today, I fear. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

That would leave out Timmins too. We saw the sun on Tuesday. I guess one day out of fourteen isn't too bad?
Our weather is about half way between Don's and Marc's. That would be about right geographically speaking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I am outside in partial sunshine, no breeze, and 12.5C temps. I have short sleevs and shorts on, in that this should be the last day I will be able to do this until May. I shall miss the warmth and sunshine. November is almost as dull as March here in St.John's. Still, today is a nice sendoff to Fall. Too bad it is not Remembrance Day, in that it would be a kind gesture from Mother Nature to our vets. Lest we Forget.


----------



## Bolor

Enjoy your fine weather, Marc. Hopefully we will have an indian summer soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, sadly, this weather ends this weekend. 14C with rain predicted for tomorrow, but sunshine and highs of 5C predicted for this weekend. It might actually hit 0C on Sunday. Our first 0C this Fall. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Today I have been laid up on the couch with an extremely stiff neck. Every time I move the pain is so great that it just pays to stay still.

However, the pain isn't so great to keep me away from the Shang. Onward and Upward.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, have you tried one of those bean bags that you heat up in the microwave? Seriously, they are filled with some form of grain, and I find it helpful, in that I get those sorts of stiff/painful necks as well.


----------



## MaxPower

Heat is actually more damaging than you may think. It only provides temporary relief. I am currently using a cold pack to heal the muscle.


----------



## SINC

I am like Warren in that I use the bag cold until the pain is gone, then add heat, but only warm, for comfort later.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Heat is actually more damaging than you may think. It only provides temporary relief. I am currently using a cold pack to heal the muscle.


Brings back memories. With two boys that played all kinds of sports, I got in the habit of buying two different brands of frozen peas - one brand to eat, the other to use as cold packs for their various injuries. After a while, the injury veggies were pretty mushed from being sat on etc.

But, we always had a cold pack handy.

Later, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Yup. Frozen peas make for a great ice pack. No question.

I survived the day well enough. Had some huge snow flakes for about 15 minutes around 4:30, but otherwise 'twas a largely uneventful. Now I'm just getting the last meal into the munchkin, and off she goes to bed. According to theory, in any case


----------



## Dr.G.

Cold is for sprains, such as an ankle sprain, and the cold keeps down the swelling. Heat is for muscle and nerve problems. Yes, the cold will deaden the pain, but heat, massage and rest are all what Dr.G. suggests, Warren. You may take my advice or not, it is up to you. Either way, you shall receive my bill in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain outside right now. It is still a bit over 10C, so it is not cold rain, but doxies do NOT like any sort of rain. Had to coax them outside one at a time.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, she's lying down. We'll pretend that's a victory  Have a good one, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I wish you luck. Humming might help to keep her lying down and then drift off to sleep.


----------



## Ena

At one point I has a suite in the second story of a house. The couple who lived on the ground floor used to play Pachabel's Canon over and over at their toddler's bedtime. Worked for them. 

Upsetting evening yesterday as my cat was in a fight with a good neighbour's older cat. The poor old thing has a dislocated leg and a cut on his head. No answer when I phoned tonight


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, sorry to hear about your cat. I had a neighbor complain about how our doxies scared his cat. However, his cat came in to our backyard. The only thing that saved the cat was that she could get back over the fence and our doxies could not. His cat was using our flower bed as a litter box. When he was unreasonable about this I offered him a deal -- he could kill any of our doxies that were on his property chasing his cat if we could capture his cat on our property and bring it to the Humane Society for adoption by someone who would care for the cat better than he did. He agreed, but we have not seen the cat merely let outside in all sorts of weather and left outside for days at a time. 

Still, I am always saddened to hear of any animal hurt in a fight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Marc, my cat has no injuries. It's the neighbour's cat that got hurt.


----------



## sheamusj

MaxPower said:


> Today I have been laid up on the couch with an extremely stiff neck. Every time I move the pain is so great that it just pays to stay still.
> 
> However, the pain isn't so great to keep me away from the Shang. Onward and Upward.


Warren, sorry to learn of your neck pain. Best wishes and my thoughts are with you!


----------



## sheamusj

A very good night and sweet dreams to all in the Shang!


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all, coffee, tea, OJ and morning glory muffins on the sideboard.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. I will take a glass of OJ this morning. Thanks Sheamus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sheamus, I just love OJ and morning glory muffins. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I thought that your cat was the one that was hurt. What is your neighbor saying to you about this situation?


----------



## Dr.G.

An incredible 16C outside right now, and it is not even 9AM yet. It rained last night, and there is no sun or blue skies this morning, but it is balmy outside. It is warmer now than it was in early June.


----------



## overkill

Send some warm air this way Marc. Bit cool walking to Tim Horton's this morning.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. Gotta get a move on this morning, so that I can get everything together for my meeting this morning. I got an email last night around 11 suddenly asking me to bring a bunch of paperwork. The meeting being at 10 this morning, I'll need to scramble.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. No snow in Sheffield when I left this morning - rude surprise
when I hit Kitchener. Snow and slippery roads. Oh well, won't last.

My son came into work with me this morning cause he was bored at home.
So, I shall see what I can get for him to do.

Matt - one of the best things I did was to get a separate power cord for my
laptop. I keep one in the bag and one stays permanently on my desk at home
so I am never without power. Worthwhile investment.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday.

My cat's personality changed with the move and I love the changes. She was
always affectionate in her own snotty way but now she is down right cuddly and
boy can she purrr!

Glad your cat wasn't hurt Ann and I am sure the other cat will heal quickly.

Jeanne


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Awoke to an awful morning with freezing rain pellets, snow and high winds making highway travel impassible to the north. Throw in the frigid temps and it is NOT a pleasant day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall send some warming temps out your way. Still 16C here at nearly 11AM, with warm rain. Very atypical for this time of year.


----------



## lcsim

Good morning all .. Hope you all have a good Friday and weekend to come


----------



## Bolor

-7 this AM. Sunny tho' ,,, just like my disposition.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and rain here at 330PM in St.John's. Bob, trade you 7C for some sunshine?


----------



## RevMatt

If only it could work that way, Marc


----------



## Beej

I'm feeling the Friday happies. Yay.


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> I'm feeling the Friday happies. Yay.


I'm feeling the Friday stresses 

Actually, tomorrow should be the first Saturday all fall that doesn't require me to drive all over the city twice. Which might mean I get to relax. And take my daughter swimming.

With 20 minutes until I move onto yet another meeting, the last part of the sermon will still be hanging over me, but meh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I feel your pain. Had two meetings this week. They both lasted about 40 minutes. That is my kind of meeting. In and out. At least it gets me back on campus for an hour or so. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## sheamusj

Sweet dreams to all in the Shang on a Friday evening!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all.

The coffee is delicious... Thank you Dr. G.

P.S. I note that you are up at 2:07, what's happening?


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning.

A very sleepless night last night for my wife and I. Two sick boys ain't no fun. Our youngest slept on the couch with my wife because he is congested and fevering, while I was looking after our oldest because he kept waking up with "boogies" in his eye.

To top it off, my oldest decided to get up at 4 am, so I have been up since then.

Hopefully I can follow in Beej's footsteps and have a nap today.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I'm having a steaming hot cup of Postum this morning as a hedge against the very cold temperatures we are enduring.

Sheamus, you forgot about the extra half hour in Newfoundland and Labrador. My my calculations, Marc was up and posted at 3:37 a.m. local time there. 

Off to a partner's meeting at the shop this morning to start a busy weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, Don was correct with the time factor. We have our own time zone here in this part of NL. This starts the month of grading, with 4 more weeks to go until the end of the semester. So, I have to put in more hours of work.

Did get my sabbatical approved for next fall. I put in for a 17" MBP and a printer. I could only go with the cost of a Mac as of last week, as well as the specs, since who knows what the MPB will be like in Sept., 2007. I have a budget of $5000 so that should be enough for these items. Might throw in an iPod as well. We shall see. It is my money, but comes to me untaxed, and if I use these items for my research, then it is not part of income. This will be my first sabbatical in 29 years at Memorial.


----------



## sheamusj

MaxPower said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> A very sleepless night last night for my wife and I. Two sick boys ain't no fun. Our youngest slept on the couch with my wife because he is congested and fevering, while I was looking after our oldest because he kept waking up with "boogies" in his eye.
> 
> To top it off, my oldest decided to get up at 4 am, so I have been up since then.
> 
> Hopefully I can follow in Beej's footsteps and have a nap today.


Thinking of you and your family this morning. Best wishes for your two sick boys having a complete recover real soon andd sure hope you get that nap this afternoon!


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Good morning all. I'm having a steaming hot cup of Postum this morning as a hedge against the very cold temperatures we are enduring.
> 
> Sheamus, you forgot about the extra half hour in Newfoundland and Labrador. My my calculations, Marc was up and posted at 3:37 a.m. local time there.
> 
> Off to a partner's meeting at the shop this morning to start a busy weekend.


You are so right Sinc!

Best wishes for a productive and enjoyable partner's meeting today!


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> ...Did get my sabbatical approved for next fall. I put in for a 17" MBP and a printer. I could only go with the cost of a Mac as of last week, as well as the specs, since who knows what the MPB will be like in Sept., 2007. I have a budget of $5000 so that should be enough for these items. Might throw in an iPod as well. We shall see. It is my money, but comes to me untaxed, and if I use these items for my research, then it is not part of income. This will be my first sabbatical in 29 years at Memorial.


Yesterday I priced 15" MBP 2.16 Ghz, 2 GB RAM, 160 GB HD, Airline Plug, Wireless Keyboard & Mouse and Airport Extreme base station. With educational discount it came in at about $4,500 (savings of about $400).

Now I'm curious... Why only the 1st sabbatical in 29 years?


----------



## RevMatt

Because Marc is a workaholic 

Morning. Happy Saturday. Marc, none of my meetings are EVER over in 40 minutes or less. Yesterday morning's "quick" meeting was 75 minutes, the afternoon working event was 2 hours. Monday night was 3. When I am unfortunate enough to be at a meeting with more than one other clergy, I can always count on it being a minimum of 4 hours.


----------



## sheamusj

RevMatt said:


> Because Marc is a workaholic
> 
> Morning. Happy Saturday. Marc, none of my meetings are EVER over in 40 minutes or less. Yesterday morning's "quick" meeting was 75 minutes, the afternoon working event was 2 hours. Monday night was 3. When I am unfortunate enough to be at a meeting with more than one other clergy, I can always count on it being a minimum of 4 hours.


Morning Matt!

"Other clergy"... Get ready to chuckle... I had been thinking your "RevMatt" handle indicated that you worked for Revenue Canada and that your name was Matt.

Oops! Mea Culpa!!


----------



## RevMatt

Hehehehehe. If my math skills and I worked for Revenue Canada, we would have an accounting scandal of epic proportions on our hands 

Naw, I found out on some other boards that it is virtually impossible for me to keep my career hidden for any length of time. So I just don't bother any more.


----------



## winwintoo

Matt, this morning's paper "delivered" your sermon for tomorrow, so you can take today off   










I have the weekend off, so will lay in some supplies and get a jump on Christmas shopping.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## sheamusj

winwintoo said:


> Matt, this morning's paper "delivered" your sermon for tomorrow, so you can take today off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the weekend off, so will lay in some supplies and get a jump on Christmas shopping.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Wonderful Margaret! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, sorry to hear about the boys. I have been there when I was a single parent and I know how it causes one to tire/worry. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, the two other times I applied for sabbatical I was turned down because I was needed to teach specialized courses. This was before our union. When our union came about I also became a single parent, and thus, could not go then as well. Things are just right now for a one semester sabbatical. 

Your MBP sounds great. If I buy it through the university with my grant, I get the educational price plus I only have to pay provincial tax and not GST. The university has a GST exemption that they are able to pass on to profs if the materials purchased are for research on sabbaticals. This is how I bought my iBook, way back when.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, I hate long meetings. If I can, I don't stay longer than two hours for any meeting. 

"Because Marc is a workaholic". I don't see myself as that, but my wife does, especially this past year when I taught my load and the full loads of three other profs. Still, it has meant that I could pay off a $100,000 line of credit (the divorce KILLED me) and bring our mortgage down from 12 years left on the payment to less than 5 years now. So, in 5 years, I could have our house paid off, no loans outstanding, and actually be able to retire. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Grrrr. Went all the way into the city for our meeting and surprise, no one else showed up. Other commitments prevented one partner from attending. He told the third partner, but no one thought to tell me. Another wasted hour today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just came back from FutureShop and I sold a iMac24". I was with a floor trainee in the computer section, playing around with the new Apple mouse on the 24" screen, which is incredible. Someone came over and was asking questions, and, to the best of my ability, I showed them what I could do, and told them about OS X, to the best of my knowledge. Then, when he asked about the warrenty, etc, I turned him over to the trainee, who was listening to me as well. I then went off to see plasma TVs. Upon leaving, I saw the trainee with the man and a huge iMac 24" computer box at the checkout. She was beeming and I gave her the thumb's up sign as I left. I had a feeling, since they are on commission, that she would have given me a hug for making this sale for her had I not been leaving the store.

So, that is my Mac "mitzvah" (Yiddish for "good deed") for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is maddening!!!! I hate when that happens. Still, relax and have some herbal tea. Or, go to the pub and have a brew on me. That will be my non-Mac mitzvah for the day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that is maddening!!!! I hate when that happens. Still, relax and have some herbal tea. Or, go to the pub and have a brew on me. That will be my non-Mac mitzvah for the day.


Yep, but as it turns out it was an honest mistake as each thought the other had told me. They wanted to schedule it for later today and I declined. Said I had now made other plans.

But I will take you up on that brew. My local has just installed Wi-Fi, so when it opens at 2:00 p.m., I shall amble over and post to the Shang from there for the first time.


----------



## Dr.G.

A grand idea, Don. Tell, Shawn, who should be there today, to put your drinks on my tab.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A grand idea, Don. Tell, Shawn, who should be there today, to put your drinks on my tab.


Glad to see you used the plural Marc, as I always have two pints.


----------



## RevMatt

Maddening indeed, Don. Drinks are on your partners next time.

We have just had sabbaticals introduced in my church. After 5 years in the same place, we get 4 months, I believe. Many of the larger churches had been doing this voluntarily, but now there is money to allow the smaller churches to do so, as well. That being said, the average length of stay is 5 years, and most of us wouldn't ethically be able to take a sabbatical if we were already looking for a new job, so I don't expect it to make a big difference. Still, it is nice to have that option.

Marc, is sabbatical not full pay? Feel free to stop answering when I get too personal, I just would have thought that being free of work but still paid would be ideal for a single parent  Or is it that you are expected to produce something while on sabbatical? As I am typing, it occurs to me that that is probably the case. We don't have publishing requirements, although we are expected to take a course or something.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Don, I remember you telling me you had more than one drink at each sitting. Still, since you don't drink and drive, I don't mind. Tell Shawn hello, and if Ralph comes in, tell him the Rangers WILL win the Stanley Cup this year, not the Black Hawks. He is from Chicago, which is why he has that strange accent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, a university sabbatical is either one semester (4 months) or one year. You get 90% of your pay if you have been here as long as I have with no sabbaticals to date. Of the 10% they withhold, you may ask for 5% of this portion for materials and travel expenses. Since I am doing my research here in St.John's, there is no travel. So, my money is going for the software program to use with the ABE Level I adults (AutoSkill's "Academy of Reading"), a laptop and a printer. This money is taxed, but you are able to write it off (or so I am told), just like a business expense. The 5% remaining of one's salary is for the administration to get someone to teach in my place. Since my courses are web courses, and no one has ever taught two of these courses, they will merely be cancelled, with someone else teaching my third course.

At the time I applied to do my two other sabbaticals, it was for post-doctoral work in the new area of computer-assisted learning. This was back in the mid 80's, so computers were not what they are today. I even bought an original 512k Mac in the canvas bag to work with MacWrite and MacDraw with children. I was also going to do my work in Georgia. Thus, being a single parent made this impossible.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Don, I remember you telling me you had more than one drink at each sitting. Still, since you don't drink and drive, I don't mind. Tell Shawn hello, and if Ralph comes in, tell him the Rangers WILL win the Stanley Cup this year, not the Black Hawks. He is from Chicago, which is why he has that strange accent.


"Ralph" - them's fightin' words here in the birthplace of most of the population of Alberta.

Ralph called our beloved Gainer a "rodent" and supports the decision by the Stampeders to ban him from McMahon Stadium for the playoff game tomorrow!










Story here.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, it was The Stampeders who banned Gainer, an ill advised move which will surely result in their demise at the hands of the mighty Riders in tomorrow's game.

I, like you and Sean, will be cheering Saskatchewan onward and upward.

By the way, where has that Sean guy been lately?


----------



## SINC

Speaking of Sabbaticals, I only ever got one and it was two weeks in duration with double pay for that period. I spent it at the Brier when it was held in Edmonton that year.

Getting double time while sitting in my free seats and watching the curling made the daily cab fare to and from the arena seem a small price indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Relax, Margaret. Shawn O'Brien and his brother, Ralph, came to Edmonton back in 1988. They were born and raised in Chicago, near Wrigley Field. After years of working in the oil patch, they put their savings into a bar, called "Ye Olde Pub", which is Don't favorite haunt. Thus, Ralph is not in any way related to Ralph Klein.

Yes, where is Sean (aka bhil)?


----------



## MLeh

Don: You cheering for Saskatchewan or just 'ABC'? (Anyone But Calgary)

I will of course, be cheering for Calgary (cut me, do I not bleed Stampeder red?), but should they fall to the 'riders, I'll be more than happy to cheer for the green in next week's Western final.

Grey Cup cheering (should Calgary be eliminated before then) will be a curious thing, depending who makes it that far.


----------



## winwintoo

I've been wondering where Sean (aka bhil) has been lately too. Maybe it's time for us all to pm him and let him know he's missed.

Dr. G, sorry about the "Ralph" mix-up, but as soon as I heard the word, red flags went up.

Don, the Stamps banned Gainer, but then Ralph got into the act and made some comments of "rodents" - he'll be eating crow on Monday, I'm sure   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don: You cheering for Saskatchewan or just 'ABC'? (Anyone But Calgary)
> 
> I will of course, be cheering for Calgary (cut me, do I not bleed Stampeder red?), but should they fall to the 'riders, I'll be more than happy to cheer for the green in next week's Western final.
> 
> Grey Cup cheering (should Calgary be eliminated before then) will be a curious thing, depending who makes it that far.


When one grows up in Saskatchewan and attends season after season of home games when in my teens and early twenties, there is a bit of my heart that is still green, thus an easy choice to make. Should Calgary win, I will happily cheer them on in the final.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, life is good when one can enjoy a pint and post to The Shang in the comfort of their neighbourhood pub.

YES!


----------



## sheamusj

SINC said:


> Grrrr. Went all the way into the city for our meeting and surprise, no one else showed up. Other commitments prevented one partner from attending. He told the third partner, but no one thought to tell me. Another wasted hour today.


Not good! I hate it when people don't communicate and others (such as yourself today) pay the bloody price! Grrr you bet!


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Sheamus, the two other times I applied for sabbatical I was turned down because I was needed to teach specialized courses. This was before our union. When our union came about I also became a single parent, and thus, could not go then as well. Things are just right now for a one semester sabbatical.
> 
> Your MBP sounds great. If I buy it through the university with my grant, I get the educational price plus I only have to pay provincial tax and not GST. The university has a GST exemption that they are able to pass on to profs if the materials purchased are for research on sabbaticals. This is how I bought my iBook, way back when.


Dr G., I appreciate the explanation re (lack of) sabbatical!

I too was a single parent for a few years. It was a demanding experience with eight children, the youngest being 3 months old. At the same time my new role as single parent brought about changes within me (for the better) and for this I will always be appreciative. Thank God I was making money back in those days because I needed help and could afford it.

Clarification regarding MBP... I priced it but we haven't purchased yet. My darling wife just purchased a 20" iMac, Core 2 Duo with 2 BG RAM two weeks ago and we are thinking of purchasing the MBP in late December or January.


----------



## winwintoo

I've been wondering where Sean (aka bhil) has been lately too. Maybe it's time for us all to pm him and let him know he's missed.

Dr. G, sorry about the "Ralph" mix-up, but as soon as I heard the word, red flags went up.

Don, the Stamps banned Gainer, but then Ralph got into the act and made some comments of "rodents" - he'll be eating crow on Monday, I'm sure   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Ah yes, life is good when one can enjoy a pint and post to The Shang in the comfort of their neighbourhood pub.
> 
> YES!


Not to mention being able to "show off" your MacBook Pro   

Sorry about the double post. I didn't realize it went through the first time, but for those of us with "old-timers" disease, it doesn't hurt to repeat things.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, I cannot imagine being a single parent with 8 children. I became a single parent with a boy just short of his 4th birthday and a profoundly disable 7 year old girl, but I was able to manage. I am not that organized to have experienced what you did. You have my eternal respect.

I have to be honest, spending a half hour with a 24" iMac has changed my desire for a 17" MBP. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nearly full moon tonight. The sky is clear and cold here, which means a chance of frost overnight. We shall see.

Has anyone seen Scott (aka Carex)???


----------



## SINC

Yet another among the missing. Time to send out the doxie search squad perhaps?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, no need for a search just yet. I got an email from Scott a couple of weeks ago with some doxie images, so he was alive and well as of mid-Oct.


----------



## Macman27

Hey all! Dropping in for a cup a tea.


----------



## RevMatt

Welcome. The tea is always good around here. Just don't trip over the weiner dogs. Errrrr, Doxies. Don't tell Marc I called them that!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to get up really early to take my wife to the airport. She is flying out to Chicago to pick up Jack, who just got his AKC US Championship designation. By Tuesday, we shall have a full contingent of doxies here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. The sad thing is that the last time Jack was here at home, Rootie, our first doxies, was alive and seemingly well. Still, with Rootie gone now, we do have Fanny, which keeps us at six doxies. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, most people know dachshunds as "weiner dogs", even moreso that the term doxies. So, I am not offended. As long as you are kind to them, call them whatever you want. I call them "freaks of nature" and an "abomination upon our species" ..................... but not in front of my wife (Deborah of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies). Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Wise discretion on your part  Good night, Marc, and I hope all goes well flight wise tomorrow.


----------



## Macman27

Good night Dr. G


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Matt ......... good night, Macman ........... good night John Boy .............. good night Erin ...................


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Sorry havent been around the past couple days, work had me going late last night and again early this morning. Things seem to have calmed down a bit and I can get back to enjoying my weekend.


----------



## overkill

Marc hope that there is some fresh coffee ready for a night cap, might need some.


----------



## sheamusj

Good night and sweet dreams to all in the Shang.


----------



## overkill

Night everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Bruch is now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc. Bon appetit.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc.

I much prefer Brunch, instead of Bruch.  But thank you none the less.


----------



## MaxPower

A little scare for us last night. My youngest has an ear infection and is therefore fevering until the antibiotics kick in. Just before bed, he started shaking but he wasn't fevering. After a call to Grandma, who is an RN, we figured out that like having the flu, he was cold. Some body heat and blankets stopped that right away.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning you beautiful people!

Warren, sure hope the ar infection clears up quickly for your little one. I remember when my kids were young just how painful ear infections could be.

Dr. G., merci for Cafe Chez Marc this am.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Sheamus. My kid is pretty tough and doesn't complain at all. But that doesn't mean that he is not sick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, such times are scary times, especially with such a young child. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I much prefer Brunch, instead of Bruch. But thank you none the less." Brunch is now being served. A pre-dawn brunch, spelled and pronounced "bruch", is a tradition in my family. This way, everyone is happy, even Warren. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Just as long as your coffee doesn't taste like mud.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just popped in for a quick cuppa. Yesterday a group of friends got together and pooled $60 to buy 30 quick picks for the $24 million Lotto 649. I was elected to hold and check the tickets, so I am off to do just that. If I return with a new motor home, you will know what happened.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Just as long as your coffee doesn't taste like mud." Warren, it was ground this morning.  Sorry, that is an old Jewish Vaudeville joke and you fed me the line. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Back. Same old motor home. Won $10. No one won the $24 million so we have $10 towards next draw. Should be $30 million or so on Wednesday.


----------



## MaxPower

I was fully aware of the consequences of the joke Marc.

It never gets tired.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Back. Same old motor home. Won $10. No one won the $24 million so we have $10 towards next draw. Should be $30 million or so on Wednesday.


When you win it big Don, just remember your friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

I won $2, which I am "plowing" back in for the draw on Wed. Let's see -- $30 million .................... give $20 million of it to charity .............. give each of the doxies a million (then you would not mock them) ................. pay off the mortgage ..................... that's about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I was fully aware of the consequences of the joke Marc. It never gets tired." Very true, Warren. Jokes don't make people tired. People make people tired. Or is it doxies make people tired? No, wait, it is guns don't kill people, people are tired of guns ................... no, that's not it either .......... wait, it's "A camel can dance on a head of a pin with a rich man and get an act in heaven" .................... or something like that. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Marc thanks for the breakfest, hitting the spot was we speak.

Warren, glad to hear your child is doing fine now. I can only imagine what that would have been like. Hopefully everyone can enjoy the last day of the weekend. Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc thanks for the breakfest, hitting the spot was we speak."
Steve, my Sunday breakfasts are both a feast and a fest (as in festival) for any and all who partake in this ritual.


----------



## SINC

Since our daughter is home ill, I spent two hours this morning making a dutch oven full of ginger, garlic, onion and vegetable soup with chicken and beef broth.

Since I too am experiencing some symptoms, I hope this concoction will fend off whatever virus this is in our midst.


----------



## Macman27

you better add eye of newt to that...


----------



## RevMatt

Gee, this place is full of sickees this morning  Being sick sucks. You have my sympathies, sincerely. But please don't share. 

Marc, you aren't usually at such a loss for the proper phrase. I take it, then, that Deborah's flight headed out OK, and it is the stress of all the Doxies care that has overwhelmed you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I just made some home-made chicken soup, like grandma used to make, for an elderly neighbor. I shall send some out to you via Doxie Express. Look for it at your doorstep by gametime. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, as a sociolinguist and an educator, I can't be without the proper term or the ability to "turn a phrase". That would be like a craftsperson without his/her tools. 

The doxies have been having fun this afternoon playing "smash through the pile of leaves". I make small piles, and they run through them chasing each other. The leaves are dry and since there are still leaves on the tress around my house, I am not ready for final raking and composting. So, doxies are pooped right now.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Ena

Remember, remember the fifth of November
Gunpowder, treason and plot.
We see no reason why gunpowder treason,
Should ever be forgot.

Penny for the guy, penny for the guy!!!

Happy Guy Fawkes Day everyone. 

Dry toast and naps on the menu here. Hopefully things will improve and my week of vacation won't be a complete washout.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, St. John's is still Canada's Guy Fawkes Day bonfire capital, with 6 sanctioned bonfires, and dozens of illegal smaller bonfires. The main bonfire can be seen lighting up the sky for miles around.


----------



## RevMatt

I had forgotten to remember Guy Fawkes.  Not that I really know the story or something. Google can help me there, I am sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here in NL, he is remembered by some for having failed, and by others for having tried to burn down Parliament and assassinate King James I back in 1605. Here in NL, which has a population descended from Irish Catholics (40%) and British Protestants (45%), it is celebrated by both groups for the attempt and the failure. I find it all rather strange. I am a fireworks fan, not a bonfire fan, so I ignore this holiday. Still, thousands all around NL will be warming themselves around a bonfire tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Fawkes at midnight, and by torchlight there was found 
With long matches and devices, underground."

"O England praise the name of God 
That kept thee from this heavy rod! 
But though this demon e'er be gone, 
his evil now be ours upon!"

"Remember, remember, the 5th of November 
The Gunpowder Treason and plot; 
I know of no reason why Gunpowder Treason 
Should ever be forgot."

All will be recited or sung around the bonfires tonight.


----------



## medic03

I recently watched a movie (I think it was V for Vandetta) that used the poem remember... fifth of Nov.
Alas, my days of recovering are behind me. I must make my way to work tonight. :-( 
Don, you had better send out your chicken soup to everyone in the Shang. Seems like there are a lot of sick ones little and big.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, glad to hear that you are on the mend.

Keep in mind that it is my chicken soup that is being sent to a sick Don, and anyone else who is in need of grandma's Jewish Penicillin. Accept no other immitation chicken soup concotions other than the original soup made fresh at the Cafe Chez Marc, and shipped to your door within hours by the Doxie Express.


----------



## medic03

Opps, sorry Marc I thought Don had made some for his daughter...I once (and only once) had dinner at a colleague's house. She made her 'jewish penicillin' by boiling chicken, removing it, shredding it and adding it to plain boiled water. She served that beside some fish from a jar. Did I mention I only ate there once. I don't think that soup would fix anyone.  

As for my knee, not sure how mended it is - I tried kneeling the other day :yikes: I do have to get back to work though.


----------



## SINC

If you must go back to work Treena, treat that knee with care, he posted between plays in the Argos/Bombers game. 

Go Winnipeg!


----------



## SINC

Sadly the Bombers could not defeat the Argos. Now if only the Riders can defeat the Stamps. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I think you were talking about gefilte fish, a Jewish "delicacy" I have never been fond of ever since I first had it as a little boy. Here are some interesting ways to cook this fish should you be interested.

http://www.jewish-food.org/recipes/gefindex.htm

Each year as soon as the frost on the Great Gefilte Lakes (located in upstate New York somewhere in the Catskill Mountains, north of New York City) is thin enough to break the surface, Jewish fishermen set out to "catch" gefilte fish. Now, unlike your normal fish, gefilte fish cannot be caught with a rod and a reel or your standard bait. The art of catching gefilte fish was handed down for hundreds, maybe thousands of years. For all I know Moses used to go gefilte fish catching. I have only gone g-fishing once.

Enough already, you say, so how is it done? Well you go up to the edge of lake with some Matzoh. Now this is very important!! It has to be freshly-baked Matzoh or the fish will not be attracted. You stand at the edge of the lake and whistle and say "here boy," "here boy." The fish just can't resist the smell of the Matzoh. They come en masse to the edge of the lake where they jump into the jars and are bottled on the spot. Quite the sight and experience. Shalom, mes amis. Bon appetit.


----------



## Ena

Marc, do you need a licence for gefilte fishing?

If you are ever in Scotland you may want to try haggis hunting. 
http://www.flyinghaggis.co.uk/haggis/hunting.htm


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, just as one has to be Scottish, one has to be Jewish to be Jewish to go gefilte fishing. It used to be that any Jewish person could be sanctioned to fish, but things are changing these days. So, just like as a person like me could learn to love haggis and oat cakes, you too could someday go fishing for gefilte fish on Lake Gefilte. The problem is finding the lake.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Marc, do you need a licence for gefilte fishing?


No, not when you already have a "Tall Tales" license.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have First Class "Tall Tales" license.

How about the finish of that game in Calgary!!!!!


----------



## MLeh

Marc, that's what we call 'snatching defeat out of the jaws of victory'. Calgary didn't score a signal point in the second half, and that, along with 6 turnovers, just sums it up.

Oh well. My Saskatchewan heritage will have to carry me through for the rest of the season. Go 'riders.


----------



## sheamusj

Bon Soir all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Elaine. I went with the underdog, even though my wife is from Calgary. Of course, her parents are from rural SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sheamus. Catch you on the flip side tomorrow. Stay cool, dude.


----------



## SINC

Fear not Elaine, I would have supported Calgary had it gone the other way. 

BTW, what "Saskatchewan Heritage"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MLeh

Don: Saskatchewan heritage: My grandfather homesteaded in Saskatchewan in 1912, along with 6 or 7 of his siblings. My mother was born and raised there, so although I was raised in Calgary, I spent a good portion of my childhood in Palliser's triangle. Basically, I'm related to half of southern Saskatchewan. 

(You know the saying: "Saskatchewan - a great place to be _from_."


----------



## SINC

Gee Elaine, I was born in Lafleche south of Moose Jaw and grew up in Swift Current. 


Does this mean we're related? 

PS, night all!


----------



## medic03

So let me get this straight. Rough Riders vs Argos? Oh this could be interesting! I am one of those people who only jump on the wagon during Grey Cup. I think it best to keep my mouth shut then  

Marc, thanks for those lovely recipes - I think I will stick to good old fish and chips english style thanks!
Fish from a jar just doesn't do it for me course I'd love to go gelfti fishing with you and the matza balls. :lmao: It is very similar to how we used to hunt for moose up north.


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> So let me get this straight. *Rough Riders* vs Argos? Oh this could be interesting! I am one of those people who only jump on the wagon during Grey Cup. I think it best to keep my mouth shut then
> 
> Marc, thanks for those lovely recipes - I think I will stick to good old fish and chips english style thanks!
> Fish from a jar just doesn't do it for me course I'd love to go gelfti fishing with you and the matza balls. :lmao: It is very similar to how we used to hunt for moose up north.


There used to be a team called the "Rough Riders" - I think their home base was Ottawa. 

The Saskatchewan team has always been the "Roughriders" - all one word.










It's a small thing, but it's sort of like calling a Mac a "MAC" - jarring.

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Elaine and Don. I have a distant relative who married a rancher and went to live near Climax. Had nine children. One of their grandson's is Gord Kluzak who played for Boston Bruins. 
Thought I'd dig out the family tree and mention my SK relatives too


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Even though its really early, I thought I would get a start in the kitchen. Coffee and tea is ready, and back by popular demand with have Baileys ready for a little kick.

Montreal and NY styled bagels fresh from the oven, and home made waffles with blueberries in them. Canadian maply syrup to pour til your heart's content. Cheers.


----------



## overkill

Congrats to the Argos!


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. Thanks for breakfast Steve. When you are up this early, it sure beets making it yourself.

Argos? Them's fighting word. Hamilton fan. Allways will allways will be. Tigers eat em raw!

Today is my 7th Wedding anniversary. Somehow with kids and no sitter, all we do is just wish each other a Happy Anniversary and get on with our day. We never give cards because we believe cards are a waste of money.


----------



## medic03

Sorry Margaret  
Cool pic!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and bagels, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to you and your wife, Warren. Mazel tov.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, matzoh ball soup is mainly for a chicken-based broth.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all and thank you for the breakfast Steve!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sheamus. I am so glad you have decided to join us here in The Shang. You, Steve and Treena have been such a fine addition to our "gang". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sheamusj

Thank you Dr. G.! It's been (and is) a lot of fun for me, the people in the Shang are a delight!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, you are the posterchild for my original intent for this thread. People dropping in and then deciding to stay. While I came up with the term "ehMacLand", I can't recall who first called us "The Shang". There were some references to "The Shang Gang" in other thread, and I guess the name just stuck.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone, nice to see so many up and about on a Monday morning.

Steve, thanks for breakfast and the Bailey's is a nice touch.

Warren, happy 7th to you and the Mrs. Just think, you will catch us in only 34 more years. 

Marc, you are right about Sheamus finding his way into The Shang being a good thing.



medic03 said:


> So let me get this straight. Rough Riders vs Argos? Oh this could be interesting! I am one of those people who only jump on the wagon during Grey Cup. I think it best to keep my mouth shut then


Er, nice try Treena, but you haven't quite got it straight yet. Both of yesterdays games were semi-finals. Toronto Argonauts now go on the play the Allouettes in Montreal in the Eastern CFL league final next Sunday. In the Western CFL final, also next Sunday, The Saskatchewan Roughriders play the B.C. Lions in Vancouver.

The week after that, the winners of the east and the west meet in the Grey Cup championship game in Winnipeg.


----------



## overkill

Marc, thank you for the kind words. It has been a real pleasure contributing to The Shang.


----------



## lcsim

Good morning .. All  Have a good Monday..


----------



## SINC

Morning LC, did you get our snow yet in Manitoba?

I have a brother-in-law in Brandon and I love to e-mail him that I am "sending" him bad weather! 

I also have a nephew and an uncle still living in Winnipeg.


----------



## lcsim

SINC said:


> Morning LC, did you get our snow yet in Manitoba?
> 
> I have a brother-in-law in Brandon and I love to e-mail him that I am "sending" him bad weather!
> 
> I also have a nephew and an uncle still living in Winnipeg.


Already got your snow  it has been on the ground since Halloween and can't seems to pursade it to move on.. oh well.. the more the merrier  Yes.. It always seems like most snow tracked westward nonstop after it hits Alberta, Saskatchewan first and then us, we sometimes get bad ones coming up from the Dakotas and Minnesota. In my memory of 10 years in Winnipeg, there have only been two brown Christmas but also two blizzards in late May, as they say Environment Canada only have a "hit" rate of 30% when it comes to perdicting weather here.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Hope everyone is having a good Monday.

Mine has started off in a Monday-like fashion, and I'm wondering if a lot of the people I deal with took a double dose of 'stupid' pills this morning. I had initially chalked it up to the Stamp's loss (as the first person who had a 'D'oh' moment was in Calgary), but then contacts from Edmonton, Texas and Switzerland confirmed the general trend. I hoping it will clear up soon, because otherwise it will end up being one of 'those' weeks. 

Pouring rain here this morning, but pleasantly warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, you have earned my praise with all that you have added to our family here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a sunny 5C here in St.John's, but I just checked with Environment Canada and there is a 30% possibility of light flurries and -3C tonight. Hopefully, we will not repeat the snowstorm of Nov. 6th, 1946, when St.John's received 5cm of snow. We shall see.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. I've made it to the office at last, having spent the morning in study group. Tuesday night is my hunt camp dinner, which means Wednesday will be a write off, so I must be productive today.

Warren, grats on the 7th. Ours was this year as well, back on D-day. (I love having an easy to remember anniversary ).

Elaine - It's difficult to soar with the eagles when you are stuck on the ground with the turkeys. But if the Eagle strikes quickly enough, it can take a few of the turkeys out, and at least get some room to move.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, if you need any tracking dogs for your hunt club, the doxies are available. So long as you are hunting badgers or wolverines, they are excellent trackers. Other animals, that should be left alone, will not be tracked by these intrepid hounds.


----------



## RevMatt

This event has been going for 40+ years. In the early days, the founders went out to a hunt camp, killed things, ate meat, and drank beer. Later, killing things got less interesting, although they still took their guns. When they invited the first of the local clergy, they decided to leave the guns at home, although they still went out into the bush to eat meat and drink. After a few years of that, though, it occured to them that there was no good reason to go out into the bush for this, so instead they stayed in someone's warm house, ate lost of meat, and drank lots of various things. It was at this stage I joined the tradition. Now, we try and remember to wear something that is bright orange, or has fake antlers on it. But mostly, we just eat dead cow, drink a lot, and solve the problems of the world. By this stage, the clergy out number the non-clergy, but the doctor, lawyer, and car salesman (all now retired) who started it all are the most faithful in their attendance.

So, unless the Doxies can hunt rare roast and bring it to me without eating it, or pour a stiff whiskey, I think they can take a pass on this one


----------



## overkill

Congrats on 7 Warren. Hope for many more to come for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, in olden days, doxies were used to hunt down heritics. Then, when the Plague started in Germany, doxies were blamed (it was not known at the time that it was the rats and fleas that caused the sudden initial spread of the Plague in Germany), and many were banished to The Black Forest in southern Germany. So, will your group be hunting and shooting heritics and non-believers?


----------



## RevMatt

Half the group ARE non-believers, and the rest of us are far-leftish United Church Clergy, consider by most to be heretics. The doxie presence could be worrying, in fact


----------



## Dr.G.

As you wish, Matt. Our doxies are not trained to hunt anything other than badgers and wolverines.


----------



## SINC

Well, I spent the morning on the secondary highways, number 37 to be exact to travel to Onaway to take some pictures of a gate a client wants installed in another house.

Total distance travelled, 104 km. Total time on road, 1 hour and 55 minutes.

That should give you a fair idea of the conditions out there this morning. There is just enough wind to waft the snow across the two lane road very slowly which has a mesmerizing effect and is almost hypnotic, rather like driving down a writhing snake.

I pity anyone who has to travel further today and I am glad to be off the roads for the balance of the day.

And oh yeah, thank goodness for my 4 x 4.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Er, nice try Treena, but you haven't quite got it straight yet. Both of yesterdays games were semi-finals. Toronto Argonauts now go on the play the Allouettes in Montreal in the Eastern CFL league final next Sunday. In the Western CFL final, also next Sunday, The Saskatchewan Roughriders play the B.C. Lions in Vancouver.
> 
> The week after that, the winners of the east and the west meet in the Grey Cup championship game in Winnipeg.


Like I said Don it will be Argos vs Roughriders


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Treena, matzoh ball soup is mainly for a chicken-based broth.


Ahh it's all greek to me


----------



## medic03

Warren, hope you and your wife can steal a few moments today to enjoy your anniversary.


----------



## medic03

overkill said:


> Send some warm air this way Marc. Bit cool walking to Tim Horton's this morning.


Steve, I know curiosity killed the cat but which Timmy's is within walking distance to you. the one at the Esso? or in Longbranch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hate winter driving for the very reason you describe.


----------



## Bolor

Ena said:


> Elaine and Don. I have a distant relative who married a rancher and went to live near Climax. Had nine children.


Living a place named Climax, it's no wonder he had nine children 

My grandfather was in the first graduating class for law at the University of Sask. (I think it was there). That's my link to Sask. Other than driving through as quickly as possible.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I hate winter driving for the very reason you describe.


I'm with you there Marc. We delayed our return from Ottawa by a day to bypass a wicked storm in North Bay area. Then last weekend I had to drive to Sudbury. I was somewhat concerned as the highway is not the greatest and driving at night is no fun. All was well though as the snow held off till after I got home.

I guess we are having our Indian summer now. 11 deg. with some sun and reasonably mid until friday. :clap:


----------



## RevMatt

Meh. I have never met the weather I didn't like driving in. Granted, some of it takes more energy and time, but it all has it's own pleasures for me.


----------



## Bolor

Before we travel anywhere, we always check Environment Canada's weather site and plan our travel around the winter weather. I have cancelled a few trips for the Cancer Society during the winter months.


----------



## Beej

Afternoon everyone. A good day at work and the sun was out today.


----------



## SINC

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Beej

Sadly, no. Friday is a distant dream.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sadly, no. Friday is a distant dream." Or, a futuristic dream of things yet to come.


----------



## MLeh

More to the point... is it STILL Monday?


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> More to the point... is it STILL Monday?


Naw, I'm done.


----------



## Ena

Thanks to the internet my sister found out today that the present owners of a house we lived in in Scotland is still using the name my parents made up for the house in 1956. Fun find of the day.


----------



## overkill

Did someone say Friday? Glad to be home and get this monday over with.


----------



## Dr.G.

TGIAT (Thank God It's Almost Tuesday). Luckily, we get it first here in St.John's. At midnight, my time, I shall be picking up my wife and Jack, who is coming home after finally getting his AKC US Championship.


----------



## SINC

Marc, best you give Jack an extra pat on the head for all of us tonight. Or a rub behind the ear. Or a tummy rub. Or whatever it is he likes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Jack loves to be scratched behind the ear. The last time he was at home, Rootie was the alpha dog and Fanny was not here. So, this should be interesting to see how he reacts to the new pack.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went outside to take the doxies out one last time and we have a light dusting of snow on the ground!!!!!!!!!!! They loved romping in the snow, but hopefully it will be gone by tomorrow morning. So it begins once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

I should say good night to one and all now. I am off for the airport. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

It is past midnight and Ann is not yet home. That usually means trouble in one form or another at the long term care facility as she is normally home by 11:30 p.m. I never like it when she is late as I worry something has happened on the way home. So, I sit and wait and fret.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all, coffee (dark roast and decaf), tea (Earl Grey and Herbal) and OJ on the sideboard.

Morning Don I feel for you in this situation as I too get anxious when my darling wife is late without message and I too sit up and wait and wait. 

I do hope all is well.


----------



## SINC

Kettle is on, tea in the works, Ann home and all is well. She did need one very big hug though. Thank you Lord.


----------



## sheamusj

Great news Don!

And... Amen, thank you Lord!


----------



## sheamusj

Warren, HUGE congrats to you and your wife on your wedding anniversary!


----------



## sheamusj

Thank you for the kind words Don!


----------



## sheamusj

Steve, it is great to have you here in the Shang.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr G., I just heard a rumour... the International Doxie Security Agency (IDSA for we in the know) has been retained by the United Nations under long-term contract. Have you heard anything on this?


----------



## SINC

I hate it when I stay up way past my normal bedtime and then cannot get to sleep. Guess I will do some work on next weeks columns and at least be productive since I am up and awake anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready to be served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mroning, Don. Not sure if you are still up.


----------



## medic03

Mornin, Marc I think I will have tea this morning. Don, I am glad your wife is okay. It really is unsettling when a loved one is not home.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

What?? No Breakfast?

Oh well, the left overs are in the fridge.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Dr. G.!

Morning Treena! How the recovery?

Morning Warren!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning to you all. The sun is up, but there is a bit of snow on the ground. Maybe if I don't look outside until tomorrow, it shall be gone. 

Don, freezing rain in the Edmonton area should wash your snow away, n'est pas?


----------



## SINC

Morning all after a very short sleep.

Marc, last time I checked, "freezing" did not do much melting. I think it will only add a covering of ice over the top of the foot of snow we now have. It would have to be well above zero for many days to get warm enough to raise the ground temperatures to melt all that snow.


----------



## RevMatt

Good morning, everyone. TGIT.


----------



## overkill

Morning everyone. Looks like the grey clouds moved in over night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, freezing rain usually takes away our Nov. and early Dec. snow, so long as it is under 6 inches deep. Our one inch of snow is being taken away by sun and 4C temps right now. Still, it was fun to see the doxies romping around in our first real snow of the year. Fanny has never seen snow and she loves it and plays around with the others.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Matt, TGITTDBOTHW (Thank God it's Tuesday, the Day before Over the Hump Day on Wednsday)


----------



## winwintoo

Disgruntlement of the day - I know I could change the channel but then I'd miss my favorite show   

There is an ad for a DVD bo*X* set of the product. The ad copy calls for the word "box" to be said about 50 times and the woman doing the voice over says "*BOK*"

Otherwise my Tuesday is going OK.

Coffee. Change channel. Back to work. 

Margaret


----------



## SINC

I've been watching the Global morning news as they are drawing the large prize winners of the Caritas Home Lottery, an annual event which supports local hospitals. My wife and I always buy a $100 ticket to support them but have never won anything, never mind one of the three new homes worth over half a million dollars each. 

This morning appears to be no different, but there is a half hour to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Margaret, to you as well I say TGITTDBOTHW (Thank God it's Tuesday, the Day before Over the Hump Day on Wednsday)


----------



## Ena

Morning all from water-clogged Victoria. Record rainfall with lots of flooding. On a week off from work but haven't been able to get at the garden to tidy up and get some spring bulbs planted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Ann. I have seen some of the CBC News clips of the flooding in your area, and it is a sight to behold. Stay dry and safe. Paix.


----------



## RevMatt

Actually, for me, it's TGITMFW (Thank God It's Tuesday, My Fake Weekend).

Home from Gymnastics. The munchkin is sleeping early. Now I can relax a little, clean the house, pack for swimming lessons. Might even spend some time studying the inside of my eyelids.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, we can not have fake weekends. What next, Mock Doxies....Faux Pas....Psuedonyms....????? No, accept your free time like the rest of us, as a gift from an unknown source or entity.


----------



## RevMatt

I only meant fake in the sense that no matter how you slice it, Tuesday is not the END of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, fake is fake, and the truth shall set you free of any such misconceptions you might have about the days of the week. Now, I'll send over Fanny, the doxie pup, and the two of you can have a nice nap together. I should warn you, she snores .................. and I mean really snores. Still, think of it like the ocean waves and you shall have a restful nap. As well, no badger or wolverine will attack you or your children while you are snoozing.


----------



## RevMatt

I'm on the edge of a cold at the moment, which means I am snoring quite a bit. Send her over, we can have a competition!


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, she should be there momentarily. I sent her over on our private jet, one of the perks of being a subsidiary of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, Inc.


----------



## medic03

sheamusj said:


> Morning Treena! How the recovery?
> 
> 
> A bit slower than I was hoping! Apparently, there are some things that I have little patience for.


----------



## medic03

Matt, I love having my 'weekends' during the week. I find it much more relaxing when no one else is around. If I need to get something done it so much easier than trying to do it on sat and sun.


----------



## RevMatt

grrr. My wife has some follow up questions for one of the government jobs she applied for. She was told to expects some questions by email to evaluate her level of respect for diversity. It is one question:

Question #1) Please describe a time that you demonstrated respect for
diversity in the workplace? Please be specific.

What a pile of crap! Who thinks up these stupid questions? She is going to be a very unhappy camper when she gets home...


----------



## SINC

Another morning at the shop is over after an interesting partners meeting. Our outlook is somewhat improved and who knows, we may even make this business pay one day.

Until then I shovelled out another $60 for more business cards out of my pocket again.


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> grrr. My wife has some follow up questions for one of the government jobs she applied for. She was told to expects some questions by email to evaluate her level of respect for diversity. It is one question:
> 
> Question #1) Please describe a time that you demonstrated respect for
> diversity in the workplace? Please be specific.
> 
> What a pile of crap! Who thinks up these stupid questions? She is going to be a very unhappy camper when she gets home...


**********this space deliberately left blank**********************


----------



## RevMatt

winwintoo said:


> **********this space deliberately left blank**********************


I suggested that, but she wants the job


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Question #1) Please describe a time that you demonstrated respect for
> diversity in the workplace? Please be specific.
> 
> What a pile of crap! Who thinks up these stupid questions? She is going to be a very unhappy camper when she gets home...


A ridiculous intervention of good PC intentions to make bad results.

The federal government and civil service has, in their quest for the unattainable, done their best to setup a completely mechanical form of hiring that strips managers of judgement. This is a small example and related to other intrusive problems and....aw heck, it's the Shang. I'll stop.  This would make a good thread. :heybaby: 

Still, federal government is a great place to get experience and some even like working there.  Jump the hurdles is my recommendation. Depending on the area she's trying to get into, PM me. You never know how useful/useless I can be. Not in "making calls"; just in having a notion of what they're after.


----------



## RevMatt

Aye. Jump she shall. Don't know whether she will end up liking it, but she needs some work, and the private sector is pretty quiet right now. And the benefits, at least, are fantastic. At least compared to mine. 

Off to write a sample paragraph or two for her, as when she returns home from pilates, I am off to my dinner. See you all tomorrow. Late. Like, maybe Thursday.


----------



## sheamusj

Started my (awesome) day at 1:38 am today. Gotta have some rest and watch the US election results. Sweet dreams to all in the Shang and see you in the morning!


----------



## winwintoo

RevMatt said:


> I suggested that, but she wants the job


Ah - interesting that you interpreted my post that way.

I had originally tried to write a thoughtful commentary on the whole question of "diversity" in the workplace, but as my blood pressure rose to a dangerous level, I decided to leave the space blank   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, I am pulling an all-nighter, just like in 1968 when we waited until the wee hours of the morning only to see Nixon squeek in to the White House.


----------



## SINC

I am just back home and will now settle in to try and make sense of the US election. I mean, what the heck< I have to wait up for Ann anyway, so it does give some bit of entertainment.

Go away Bush!


----------



## SINC

On second thought, I think I will contemplate the inside of my eyelids for just a brief nap. Later . . .


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all. Coffee, tea and OJ on the sideboard. Breakfast selections this morning include scrambled eggs with chives or buttermilk blueberry pancakes with No. 1 Grade Maple Syrup, rye or flax toast with Smucker's Double Berry Strawberry Jam.

Dr. G., looking forward to your musings regarding US election results.

Don, second time in a row that you were up late. Sure hoping you had a restful sleep.

I'll catch up on all of the "News in the Shang" from yesterday and then drop back in about 7:00 am.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Got a nice extra hour of sleep this morning since I missed my alarm. No complaints though. Thanks for breakfest Sheamus, coffee will do just fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all .................. at least I think it's morning ................. need sleep ................need Montana results ...................... something about Virginia would be nice .................... my analysis later ................. doxies need attention ..................... I need sleep ...................... what day is it today?????????


----------



## overkill

No DPRS (Doxies Poll Result Squad) this morning Marc?


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Steve!

Morning Dr. G., and thanks for the great US election analytics regarding................. Quick call the Doxie Geek Squad (DGS to we in the know), as my keyboard is acting up. Who needs sleep anyway!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A nice hot cup of Postum suits me just fine this morning. I am off to do the final editing on the columns and will return when they are filed. Have a good day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve/Sheamus, the DPRS (Doxies Poll Result Squad) and the DGS (Doxie Geek Squad) were at the bedside of Jackie Parker, the former Edmonton Eskimos great player/coach who died Tuesday morning. Nicknamed "Ole Spaghetti Legs", Parker, who raised dachshunds in Tennessee as a boy before taking up football in 1954, had hundreds of dachshunds at the hospital when he passed away yesterday morning. He shall be missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't see where Allen is going to find nearly 8000 votes in Virginia. However, the race in Montana is much closer, with Tester ahead by only 1586 votes. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The DPRS (Doxies Poll Result Squad) has been sent to surround the computer firm of Dewey, Chetham and Howe, Inc., who are going down to Virginia to "check on" the computers there for a recount. This is the same firm that has performed "miracles" for Republican candidates in the past, "snatching victory from defeat" in close races. The doxies are there to see that they do NOT do any illegal "snatching" of electronic votes, since there are no paper ballots to recount. We shall see.

"Under Virginia law, the apparent loser can request a recount after the votes have been certified if the margin is less than 1 percent of the total votes cast. If that happens, the result may not be clear for weeks.

Webb declared victory early Wednesday, saying, "The votes are in, and we won."

But Allen wasn't backing down. "The election continues," he said.

If the parties split the Virginia and Montana races, that would create a 50-50 breakdown in the Senate, assuming that Sanders and Lieberman will caucus with the Democrats. In that event, Vice President Dick Cheney's constitutional authority to break tie votes would keep the Senate under Republican leadership."

CNN.com


----------



## SINC

Job one done for the day (columns). Now on to job two (spindles and railings to be perfectly clear.)


----------



## Cameo

Quick good morning to everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quick "Hello ......... how are you ............. how are you feeling .......... how is Life treating you ............. we miss you, Jeanne". Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, Deer Lodge and Lewis & Clark counties went strongly for Tester in Montana. Both of these counties have a large dachshund population. There are many badgers and wolverines in Montana.

Richmond City was Webb's stronghold in Virginia, another area of strong dachshund ownership, albeit mini-short haired doxies. Still, all doxie owners are sworn to uphold the motto "Death before Dishonor".


----------



## MaxPower

McGriddle Day!!!! 

Skipped breakfast in the Shang this morning, so I was forced to grab a bite on the road. Temptation got the better of me and went to get a McGriddle.

Whoever thought of these things should get a Nobel Peace Prize or should be shot. They are delicious and yet so bad for you at the same time. I just can't help eating one when I miss my usual breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Skipped breakfast in the Shang this morning, so I was forced to grab a bite on the road. Temptation got the better of me and went to get a McGriddle."

Warren, NO!!!!!!!!!!! I have told you once, twice, thrice (?) that parents with young children get special meals delivered hot to your doorstep via Doxie Express. The Cafe Chez Marc does NOT want to see anyone resort to McFoods. Next time, call us. We also do lunches and now special dinners for whole families. Remember our slogan, "Don't cook tonight, call Doxie Delights".


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Sunny for now but I don't think it's going to last.

Off to see FA this morning for a review. What does Cafe Chez Marc recommend to help me have a clear head and not have my eyes glaze over with all the terminology?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "Skipped breakfast in the Shang this morning, so I was forced to grab a bite on the road. Temptation got the better of me and went to get a McGriddle."
> 
> Warren, NO!!!!!!!!!!! I have told you once, twice, thrice (?) that parents with young children get special meals delivered hot to your doorstep via Doxie Express. The Cafe Chez Marc does NOT want to see anyone resort to McFoods. Next time, call us. We also do lunches and now special dinners for whole families. Remember our slogan, "Don't cook tonight, call Doxie Delights".


I couldn't help it. It is so delicious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, you just took a day off of your life. Remember that every time you go to McD's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, might I reccommend out Doxie Delight, but only one drop. You will run rings around these people.


----------



## RevMatt

I think Mc-anything subtracts more than one day of life. Not that I should talk, after last night's celebrations I feel about a decade older today  Glad to be back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, no, just one day. Now, if you celebrate like Homer Simpson, I cannot guarantee that you shall see your children's high school graduation.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doxie Rescue Squad was just called out on an emergency rescue to Martensville, Saskatchewan, where a snowfall of 10 to 15 cm is expected. This is what flurries are in St.John's, but in Martensville, SK, they need some help. Anyone know where Martensville is located near to help guide the doxies???


----------



## winwintoo

Here you are:










Here in the "south" the wind is blowing like crazy, but no snow in sight - yet.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, they are getting hit there in Martensville.


----------



## SINC

It has been dropping steadily out there since noon and is now -9 with a wind chill of -16. And I have to go way out to the western limit of Edmonton near the Whitemud Freeway to measure a house at 5:30 p.m. I just hate it when that happens. Finding a house in a sub division with street names in the dark is never my idea of a good time.


----------



## Beej

A productive yet dreary day. 

Fun work thinking about a difficult problem and developing a plan to address it. Unfun will be seeing what the committee does to it. Maybe it will be sunny that day.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, they are getting hit there in Martensville.


Talked to my son in Saskatoon, he said it's really piling up there.

Nothing here yet - still very windy.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. Drive carefully and come back safely to us all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the doxies reported about 10cm with about 35cm drifts in places. Thus, a typical overnight flurry here in St.John's, but I wish that everyone remain at home in Saskatoon and the surrounding areas, just to be on the safe side. They helped to pull out a seemingly abandonned car from a ditch, but found that there was a woman inside who was about to have a baby. Mother and child are now fine. The mom even named the little girl "Doxie Martha Grunell". How sweet. All in a day's work for the Doxie Rescue Squad.


----------



## SINC

Back home safe and sound. The roads are the pits with a lot of black ice spots and traffic is crawling. My 70 km round trip took me over three hours and I was only on the job inside the house about 20 minutes. I am one happy guy to be home. Now to grab a cold one, scan the e-mail, read the PO mail, then make a bite to eat and then . . sofa here I come. I hate 13 hour days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Don. Glad you made it back without incident. I hate winter driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have to take the doxies outside and call it a night. There is a fine mist and 9C outside, and I know how they hate the wet leaves and grass. This is the problem with short dogs. Such is Life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, you just took a day off of your life. Remember that every time you go to McD's.


As they say I have one foot in the grave the other on a banana peel.

Seriously, I don't make it a habit of going to McD's. Once in a while won't kill you. Yet what isn't going to kill you these days. From Aspertame, to cosmetics, to the produce on the grocery shelves, nothing is as good as it claims to be. Your best bet is to try to eat as healthy as possible and to use chemical free products.

Did you know one of the main ingredients found in chemical based sunscreen is hydraulic oil? If you ingest this stuff, it will kill you, yet we slather the stuff on to protect from skin cancer and our largest organ is absorbing it into the blood stream.

I'll stop now.


----------



## SINC

I awoke and checked the room, only to find an oil bath going down. Yuk!

Time to put the kettle on as Ann will be home soon. Night all.


----------



## SINC

Well, soon turned out to be quite a while as you can see by the time of the posting it is quite late. Another night of worry come to an end.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!

Don, up (very) late agains I see. Hope you have a restful sleep!

Coffee, tea and OJ available on the sideboard. Breakfast items this morning include eggs over easy with corn beef hash, fresh fruit salad, sunflower & flax bread for toast and Black Current jam.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sheamus. The corn beef hash sounds about right for a bedtime snack!


----------



## sheamusj

Sleep well Don. Looking forward to meeting you here in the Shang in the daylight hours!


----------



## Beej

Morning all and happy Thursday. Thors' Day. Everybody swing a hammer to show your respect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, OJ and great bread, Sheamus.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Beej!

Morning Dr. G.!

Did your see the ehMac thread created by that rotten spammer and dirty porn website referrer?


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Cameo! What's new with you this week?


----------



## Beej

sheamusj said:


> Did your see the ehMac thread created by that rotten spammer and dirty porn website referrer?


Apparently not. I prefer my spam fresh and my porn clean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne, Beej, Sheamus (once again). I am enjoying a momentary peaceful moment, with the gaggle of doxies asleep at my feet, and sipping some fine coffee.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Off ot work I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Matt. Remember our breakfast/lunch delivery service. McDonalds is out for you today. Health is in.


----------



## MaxPower

Marc, that would be I with the craving for McDonalds. I think I may have satisfied it for another six months.

Perhaps I'll take you up on the Lunch delivery though. Danke.


----------



## Dr.G.

I sent iPetie a doxie pup (not one of ours) for his birthday today. He doesn't come here to The Shang much anymore, but when the pup arrives, he should drop in and either thank us (the doxie pup is a gift from all of us) or bring back the pup. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, send in your request. We don't have a menu, becasue we make whatever a person wants.


----------



## MaxPower

How about you surprise me? I wouldn't mind trying some traditional Jewish fare.


----------



## RevMatt

I know it's the wrong time of year, but since MP and I aren't Jewish anyways, do you think we could make an exception and bake one of these?

Rosh Hashana Honey Cake

½ c. lard or shortening
1 c. sugar
1 c. honey
3 eggs
1 cup warm strong black coffee
½ c. raisins
3 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. baking soda
2 tsp. cinnamon
2 tsp. ginger
½ tsp. each nutmeg, ground cloves, allspice
3 c. flour

Cream lard and sugar. Add honey and eggs. Sift all dry ingredients and add alternately with coffee. Fold in raisins. Pour into greased 10 inch tube pan or several bread pans. Bake at 325-350 for 5-60 minutes.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Only a Thursday but for some reason I woke up thinking it was Friday! Oh well.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Warren!

Morning Steve!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Slept in this morning due to my late bedtime, but such is life. Just a coffee for now, thanks.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Don! Hope your (short) night of sleep did you well!


----------



## Cameo

Morning Sheamus, Warren, Marc,Beej, Matt, Steve, Don.
Will be popping in and out as I am at work. Updated this
PC with the new Internet Explorer, seems kind of neat.

Have a great day.

Jeanne


----------



## Ena

Morning everyone from sunny Victoria. Getting a respite from the next deluge of rain. 
Got a chuckle at the meeting with the FA yesterday. One of the funds that is doing well has luxury items like Harley bikes and high-end clothing. Wasn't too dazed when I came out of the meeting even though I only took half a drop of Doxie Delight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, a special treat is on the way. Let me know what you think of it when you finish lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, we could make this but with an altered heart-friendly array of ingredients. You won't know the difference. Trust me on this Jewish reality of culinary delights.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, glad you were wise and took only 1/2 a drop of Doxie Delight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a non-doxie dog story, but one which is very appropriate as we approach Remembrance Day. This comes from the Nov. issue of "Dogs in Canada".

In 1940, the Hayden family, who raised Newfoundland dogs in Gander, NL, volunteered their Newfoundland dog, Pal, to the 1st Battalion of the Royal Rifles of Canada.

Pal and the Royal Rifles Battalion were sent to Hong Kong. The entire regiment was overrun by the Japanese on Christmas Day, 1941. Pal stood guard over a group of injured men near the front line of fighting. A Japanese soldier threw a hand granade into this group of injured men lying on the ground. Without a moments hesitation, Pal picked up the granade and started to run away with it in his mouth. He was killed instantly when the granade exploded. However, many of these injured men survived because of this action.

The Hong Kong Veterans of Canada held a reunion in Fredericton, NB and reccommmended Pal be awarded the Dickin Medal, which was introduced by the the People's Dispensary for Sick Animals in England back in 1943. This is considered to be like the Victoria Cross for dogs, awarded for acts of bravery by these dogs. It was reccommended that Pal be given this award back in 2000, and he was awarded this medal this year, 65 years after he gave his life to save others.

I found that this was a very touching non-doxie story.


----------



## MaxPower

RevMatt said:


> I know it's the wrong time of year, but since MP and I aren't Jewish anyways, do you think we could make an exception and bake one of these?
> 
> Rosh Hashana Honey Cake
> 
> ½ c. lard or shortening
> 1 c. sugar
> 1 c. honey
> 3 eggs
> 1 cup warm strong black coffee
> ½ c. raisins
> 3 tsp. baking powder
> 1 tsp. baking soda
> 2 tsp. cinnamon
> 2 tsp. ginger
> ½ tsp. each nutmeg, ground cloves, allspice
> 3 c. flour
> 
> Cream lard and sugar. Add honey and eggs. Sift all dry ingredients and add alternately with coffee. Fold in raisins. Pour into greased 10 inch tube pan or several bread pans. Bake at 325-350 for 5-60 minutes.


It sounds good, but I'll pass on the cloves.

Those things upset my stomach.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, cloves are an essential aspect of this cake. It's the lard you should pass on, as we do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am still tired from staying up until nearly dawn on Tuesday night/Wednesday morning to get the election results. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Lest we forget. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone and good night to Marc. Busy day today at work, will be glad to see this week come to an end. TGIF needs to come faster than every seven days.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!

Coffee, tea, fresh OJ and warm homemade biscuits with various Jams on the sideboard... Enjoy!


----------



## overkill

Good morning Sheamus, thanks for the coffee this morning. That will be all I need to get this day started, pure satisfaction that it is Friday will cover the rest  Cheers.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Steve!

Matt had a great idea the other day regarding McDonald's. Yesterday worked 12 hours without a break, then a doctor's appointment (nothing serious, just MAJOR bloody cluster headaches which come and visit me for a while in the late fall and winter), then TA DA... Quarter pounder with cheese, french fries and coffee... Heavenly!

Can't wait till next year when I repeat the experience!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Sheamus, Steve. Thanks for the coffee. It is needed this morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Then I'll have to pass on the cake then Marc. Cloves have to be the most repulsive spice on the face of the earth.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Dr. G., Warren!

Best wishes for a beautiful day!!


----------



## MaxPower

I forgot to say good morning to everyone.

Good Morning.

Thanks for breakfast and the coffee.


----------



## Beej

Good morning everyone. I smell weekend.


----------



## MaxPower

BTW, I think I may have found coffee that makes Timmy's taste like heaven.

McDonalds coffee was unflavoured hot water. It was swill.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Beej!


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, my wife makes a Jewish apple cake with loads of raisins and cinnamon. Would that be acceptable?


----------



## Dr.G.

11C, rain and blowing wind ................... not a good day for doxies, I fear.


----------



## overkill

Looks like some overcast for us here as well. Hopefully more sun this weekend than clouds!


----------



## Dr.G.

As long as it does not rain, snow, sleet, hail or have hurricane-force winds, all will be fine for Remembrance Day. Temps near 10C are also appreciated by the vets and those who attend services.


----------



## overkill

I will be watching the ceremonies on TV tomorrow morning from the nation's capital. If it was on a week day I would usually come into work for a half day or later in the day so that I could watch them.

The 'Last Post' always sends shivers down my spine when it is played.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning. 
Hard to tell what kind of day it is going to be today weather wise. Dry so far, we are getting really tired of rain. Seems every weekend is wet. Yes, I am whining.

I will continue to sand down the hallway and landing this weekend - I want the entranceway and living room painted before Christmas so I can decorate the way
I want. Next week I am putting up my xmas lights hopefully before the really cold weather comes in and I end up freezing my butt off doing it. I love Christmas decorations, best part of Christmas for me. Gonna have a REAL tree this year too, plus maybe I will put up my fake one as well. YEAHHHHH!


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I am just like you re "The Last Post".


----------



## Dr.G.

Mroning, Jeanne. You are like my wife with the desire for real trees.


----------



## Cameo

I haven't had a real tree for 8 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I like artificial trees. However, my wife is a purist and we go and purchase our trees together each year.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all.

The McDick's was Warren! I hate the place!


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Jeanne!


----------



## overkill

wow 24000 posts and still going


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, my wife makes a Jewish apple cake with loads of raisins and cinnamon. Would that be acceptable?


That sounds fine Marc.

Now how about a traditional main course?


----------



## MaxPower

overkill said:


> wow 24000 posts and still going


You cannot stop the Shang. It is too powerful. Just like a snowbALL, it keeps growing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I was thinking of a lean brisket, cooked just the way my grandmother once cooked it for all of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, The Shang is more of an oasis, at least in my opinion, rather than a "powerful" entity here in ehMacLand. Some drop in and then leave, which is fine. Some refuse to even take a peak to see what we are like, which is also fine. However, some come and decide to stay, such as Sheamus and Steve, who have become regulars now in our family.

So, I would imagine that we are like "old man river" in that we "just keep rolling along". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Just popped in for a quick coffee. I had friends over last night for some cribbage and a beer. One of them played a lot more beer than cribbage. I took his car keys away and another friend drove him home. I promised him I would deliver his car to his home by 8:00 a.m. so he could leave for work on time. I will have to get dressed, go out and start it and scrape off all the frost first. Then drive it about 10 km to his home, so I will depart about 7:30. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Don. I am a supporter of MADD and applaud your responsible effort.


----------



## SINC

Car is returned to its home. Left the keys in the mail box so job one is done for the day!


----------



## lcsim

Good morning  Yeah.. It is TGIF finally!!!


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Wee bit windy here on the coast this morning.

Heading into the big smoke in a few minutes (our ferry is still running), so hope everyone enjoys their TGIF.


----------



## Ena

Morning all from far too windy and wet Victoria. Broken sleep last night with all the noise. Still have power and my trash can wasn't blown away so there are some positives this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, same here. It is currently 14C with 90kp/h wind blowing the rain fairly horizontally. Still, it is warm, which helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don, on your mission of mercy. Score one in your "mitzvah" record book.


----------



## winwintoo

Interesting shopping day. I went out to pick up some meds and then decided to stop by XSCargo to see if they had a Windows-based MP3 player - they did.

It always amazes me when I go there. The place is a mess - warehouse, dim lighting, stuff in disarray - not an ideal working environment. BUT the staff is probably the most friendly, helpful and considerate of any establishment in the city.

So, what is it about that place and others like the Giant Tiger store and a couple of the .99¢ stores? It can't be the wages. Management of those places clearly could teach a thing or two about motivating staff   

Now, I'm off to wrestle that MP3 player out of it's package and load it with library books.

I almost forgot, the sky is dull and cloudy, but not half bad out. Still no snow.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, an XSCargo opened up a couple of weeks ago here in St.John's. From the crowds, I thought that they were giving away things at the store. I have not gone in since I am finished my Christmas/Hanukkah shopping, and I don't need anything else right now.


----------



## winwintoo

You can get some good deals there, but their electronic stuff is refurbished, so it's 50/50 whether it will work when you get it home.

The MP3 player I got had the wrong cable in the box, but luckily I have cables multiplying like rabbits in the bottom drawer, so I found one that worked - in that it started to recharge the battery, but the player wouldn't connect to either my Mac or my Windows computer.

So I get to go and visit them again. Oh Joy.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, I read their fine print about refurbished products and "caveat emptor".


----------



## winwintoo

I am having the worst luck.

I returned the MP3 player I got this morning because it had the wrong cable in the package (and it wouldn't work with any other cable I have here) 

They have a returns only policy - I knew that before I bought it - so I picked up another one and had them make sure the correct cable was in the package. Got it home, plugged it in, and whooppee, it was ready, willing and able to load stuff on to it. All good, or so I thought.

As soon as I clicked the menu button to try and play something, the player froze - can't even turn it off. 

A couple of weeks ago, I went through this with a tv I was trying to buy - had 3 - yes three tvs in a row all with broken, malfunctioning speakers before I finally demanded my money back - The tv's were from a different store and were not refurbs, so I expected more from them.

I'm too weary to make another trip to XSCargo today.

sigh.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

I feel your pain Margaret. I bought a DVD player / burner from XSCargo for $88 bucks. It plays but it won't burn. I now have to take it back and get another one.

Wanna bet this one burns but won't play? Shuda spent $150 at FS or BB.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> I feel your pain Margaret. I bought a DVD player / burner from XSCargo for $88 bucks. It plays but it won't burn. I now have to take it back and get another one.
> 
> Wanna bet this one burns but won't play? Shuda spent $150 at FS or BB.


Ain't that the truth   

I actually bought a tv/dvd player for the office at XScargo and it works great. 

I googled and found out how to reset this MP3 player and it's charging now - I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Well, I got this gizmo working, but it won't play my audiobooks - or at least I haven't figured out how to get them there.

Netlibrary says that any device that has "Playsforsure" on the package will work. NOT. I took their word for it. 

Now that I have tried it, I've been doing more research and find that many libraries have lists of players that work and the one I got isn't on the list.

I wish I had found those lists before I bought this thing. And after having looked around in several stores to see what's available, I can say with some certainty, that none of the recommended players are readily available locally.

Our library is getting a strongly worded message on Monday. Another case of some bureaucrats spending money based on some glossy advertising.

sigh.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Rosie is in a dog show tomorrow and we have to get up early to do her doxie Tai Chi. Paix mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all on this Remembrance Day.

Coffee, tea and fresh Mango juice on the sideboard. Breakfast items this morning include Fresh Fruit Salad, Belgian Waffles with whipped sweet butter and No. 1 Grade Canadian Maple Syrup; bagel, lox and fresh cream cheese from Bathurst Street; fresh Onion Rye or Sunflower and Flax bread, Strawberry and/or Peach jam... Enjoy!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Today my wife and daughter fly out to Regina to attend the wedding of our niece. It is being held this evening to mark the 40th anniversary of her parents wedding which is also today. I on the other hand have been elected to remain at home and care for the dog. The gals will leave for the airport before 11:30 to catch their 1:25 flight as the airport is an hour's drive away. They return tomorrow around 6:00 p.m.

That leaves me to attend the Remembrance services by myself and then meet the boys for too many beers after the service. We'll see how my typing holds up by late this afternoon.

But first, I have to bring the Suzuki home and get it in the garage, then walk to the pub. That won't be easy as we got yet another big dump of snow last night. Grrr, I hate this winter already.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

Thanks for breakfast Sheamus. The waffles were good and your coffee making skills are improving. 

Don, is the Dog going to have an "accident" while the girls are away? I know how much you love that dog.


----------



## SINC

You know Warren, the thought briefly crossed my mind.

But when he and I are alone, he follows me like a puppy and sleeps at my feet. He licks my hand and looks at me with those sad little eyes. At the end of the day, I could not do anything to harm this dog, after all he belongs to my daughter and it would break her heart.

And besides, I just could not do it.


----------



## MaxPower

I know that Don.

Sometimes I can be a little cheeky. I know what kind of person you are and doing something like that is not your character.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sheamus, thanks for the great breakfast. 

A beautiful sunny day, 9C and windy, for the Remembrance Day parades of vets and cadets, and the 11AM service at the War Memorial here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

From the standpoint of the child, the great waste in school comes from his inability to utilize the experience he gets outside while on the other hand he is unable to apply in daily life what he is learning in school. That is the isolation of the school--its isolation from life. 
John Dewey, 1916


Off to the War Memorial now. Lest we Forget. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Today, in addition to Remembrance Day, is also my daughter's 17th birthday (and my parent's 56th anniversary). The school band plays every year at the ceremony at the cenotaph, so her morning will be spent in the traditional way - out in the rain - and then some sort of birthday celebrations in the afternoon.


----------



## sheamusj

MLeh said:


> Morning all. Today, in addition to Remembrance Day, is also my daughter's 17th birthday (and my parent's 56th anniversary). The school band plays every year at the ceremony at the cenotaph, so her morning will be spent in the traditional way - out in the rain - and then some sort of birthday celebrations in the afternoon.


Morning Elaine! 

And... A very "Happy Birthday" to your daughter and "Happy Anniversary" to your parents!


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine service down at the St.John's War Memorial. With 5 of the 42 soldiers killed in Afghanistan coming from NL, today had even more meaning for many there this morning. 

In Ottawa, Alice Murphy of Conception Harbour, N.L., will lay a wreath at the National War Memorial on behalf of all mothers who have lost sons or daughters in the military or merchant navy. Murphy's son, Cpl. Jamie Murphy, was killed in a suicide bomb attack in Afghanistan. 

Lest we Forget. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Still two hours before we begin our services. Nearly time to get ready to go.


----------



## sheamusj

At 11:00 am of this Remembrance Day I completed two minutes of silence in loving memory of those having served in prior wars, including my Mother and Father, and to those glorious men and women now serving, and of course, their families.

Now listening to "In Flanders Field" as performed by Three Irish Tenors while composing and posting this note to my friends in the Shang..

God Bless them all!


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine thought, Sheamus. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sheamusj

Paix Dr. G.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Just came back from watching the Remeberance Day ceremonies. Very moving as always. The emotion that comes from looking into the eyes of a Vetran is unbelievable. You can see that they are sometimes reliving what they saw right at that very moment.

The Last Post got me again, and those bagpipes really course through your body.

Lest We Forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Steve. Very true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Good afternoon everyone. I've had some success with my need to play free audiobooks from the library.

I could just play them on my work computer, but it's in another room and inconvenient so I wanted to be able to play them on my iPod.

So I got a copy of Audio Hijack Pro, play the book in VPC on my old PowerBook and Audio Hijack Pro creates a file that I can then load onto my iPod - and the files won't expire.

More than one way to skin a cat.

Now that I've got that solved, I'd better get some work done.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Margaret. A case of where there is a will there is a way?


----------



## overkill

Heading out to spend some time with my Grandmother this afternoon. Hopefully the weather warms up a bit.


----------



## SINC

Home for lunch, then at 2:00, amble over to the local for an afternoon of fun and frolic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tip one for me, Don.


----------



## SINC

Home and I didn't tip. Matter of fact there was more conversation that sipping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Don.


----------



## sheamusj

Bon Soir and sweet dreams to all in the Sang!


----------



## RevMatt

Good evening, everyone. I've been on another self-imposed hiatus, and a brief look has convinced me to stay on it. No reason I can't stop in here every now and then and say hello, though.


----------



## SINC

Always glad to see you here Matt.

I think I will now try and watch a movie or a nature show. Whatever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I might actually sleep in tomorrow morning, so brunch might be a bit late. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Setting my alarm clocks soon for work tomorrow after a pleasantly relaxing week 
off. Slower pace was nice but will be glad to be back to routine. It's not my fault I get so much vacation time


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Set the clocks ahead like Ann suggested. Are we back to Daylight Saving Time already????????? It still seems so dark outside.

Whatever, brunch is now being served.


----------



## SINC

Oh no! Not the clock confusion again!

Morning all from a part of the country that will not tinker with their clocks for many more months.

Got the dog fed and watered and just heard the carrier put the paper in the mailbox, so I am off to read the news of the day. Later . . .


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!


----------



## SINC

Morning Sheamus. Had my daughter's dog out this morning in -12 temps but not a breath of wind. Calm, still and silent. Made me think of the upcoming Christmas season.

And I learned something this morning too.

That darned dog can count!


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Up at the correct time and off out to work in the dark. As usual for here, need your wullies.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Don! I'm also beginning to think of Christmas.

Morning Dr. G.!

Morning Ann!


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice chance to sleep in this morning and I took advantage of it. Not much in store for today other than my hockey game this evening. Hope everyone has a great Sunday. Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just got back from a picnic with my wife. We had bruch together at a spot we both love, overlooking the Atlantic Ocean. It is 10C, sunny, with no wind, so it was a perfect brunch. You all must have liked what I left you, because it is all gone ..................... all except the mess. Such is Life. Paix, mes amis.

It is 2:05PM by my clock, so why don't you set your clocks by this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Re the clock synchronization, keep in mind that Atlantic time is 1/2 hour behind us here in St. John's, eastern time 1 1/2 hours behind us, central time 2 1/2 hours behind us, mountain time 3 1/2 hours behind us and pacific time 4 1/2 hours behind us. It is now exactly 212PM


----------



## Dr.G.

10:18PM here in St.John's. Still Sunday. Synchronize watchers and calendars.


----------



## sheamusj

Good night and sweet dreams to all in the Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sheamus. See you on "the flip side". I assume you are old enough to understand this idiom. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, be sure to synchronize your clocks so as not to be late for brunch tomorrow. Start with Newfoundland Island time and work your way backwards. Thus, you shall always be in sync. Paix, mon ami.


http://www.worldtimezones.com/na_canada.htm


----------



## MaxPower

And SINC is always in sync.


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> And SINC is always in sync.


Syncopated rhythm? 

Daughter was over today to raid the shed to see if there was anything to make up another clothes rod for her closet. Of course I had everything including the supports. I keep everything that might come in handy someday  She measured the width of her closet using a piece of string so I now have one thing on a list for her Christmas stocking. Tape measure. Should never leave him without one. 

High winds and wet again tonight. Will feel odd when it isn't.


----------



## RevMatt

Middle of the night greeting. 'twas a busy weekend, and 'twill be a busy day with an early start tomorrow, so I thought I'd better at least wave on my way to bed. Have a good one, everyone.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all! Coffee, tea and OJ on the sideboards.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, I just grabbed a quick coffee and I am off the start my day.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Matt, Sheamus and Don.

I've had a craving for eggs for a while, so bacon or sausage (or both) eggs hash browns and toast are served.


----------



## RevMatt

Mmmmmmmmm bacon! What's not to like? I'll take a bit of that, although I'll have to eat it in the car. Maybe between some toast?

Have a good day, all.


----------



## medic03

Morning all, great coffee. I needed that . Today is a day off. I thought I'd be able to sleep in until I heard the landlord drilling in the apartment above me at the crack of dawn. There was some very unlady like words that came out of my mouth this am


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Even though there is no sunshine or much warmth (4C) here this morning in St.John's, with Gracie in our midst, all is sunshine and warmth.


----------



## overkill

Morning everyone. Hope we all enjoy a good start to the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Lunch is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Bolor

G'day all
Just a bagel and cream cheese and tea for me. Next few days are going to be busy. Then on Thursday, I head for Toronto for a course to teach me how to be a lobbyist for the Cancer Society. Should be interesting as we get to lobby our MPP on their behalf. Before that though, I head over to St Catherines to spend with my mother on her 90th birthday. She still lives at home (and alone) and is as stubborn and independent as all get out. In a way it's a good thing, but in some other ways it's not.


----------



## SINC

Hey Bob, nice to see you back. Wish your Ma a happy day from The Shang Gang.

Lobbyest eh? Just how much bribe money do they give you?


----------



## Bolor

:heybaby: heheheh
a hot meal, a plane ticket and a bed


----------



## Bolor

Actually, it's called "Advocacy" but realistically it's lobbying. It all comes from the "Public Issues Team"


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Bob. This sort of advocacy is needed. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Well, I am off to meet my installer and take him to a home here in the city to fine measure a small reno job to install handrails and some railing and spindles.

The lady homeowner has asthma and dust is a real issue for her. Therefore we will fine measure the job and pre-fab in our shop all but the very smallest bits to eliminate as much dust as possible. Even then we will make any necessary cuts out in her garage and bring the pieces in to be screwed into place.

It is jobs like these that installers dislike due to the extra amount of time running back and forth, rather than cutting on site. Knowing that, I "built in" and allowance of $200 for the installers trouble. I will let him complain first, then mention the bonus and he will be quite happy.

Oh, the trials of management.


----------



## sheamusj

Thanks for the breakfast Warren!

Came in handy in supporting my (very busy and productive) day!


----------



## sheamusj

A BIG "Hi There!" to all who moseyed into the Shang subsequent to my early morning greeting. 

Hope everyone is enjoyed an awesome day!


----------



## overkill

A couple of more hours before home time. Just trying to hang in there.


----------



## SINC

Back home and snug inside while it continues to snow. More of the same for tomorrow. Heavy snow warnings out for the capital region (that's us). Drat. Gonna be a looooong winter.


----------



## sheamusj

Early night because tomorrow for me begins in the middle of the night... So good night and sweet dreams to all in the Shang!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Back home and snug inside while it continues to snow. More of the same for tomorrow. Heavy snow warnings out for the capital region (that's us). Drat. Gonna be a looooong winter.


Well, in this "capital region" it's pouring rain   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Yeah, I know Margaret. My wife and daughter were there yesterday and the day before and came home with a serious envy problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, in this "capital region" it's a bit over 1C and cloudy. Don, won't the sun you are to get this week melt the snow? This is what happens here in St.John's until mid-Dec. That, and rain, washes the snow away. Then, just as people wonder if it is going to be a white Christmas, we get snow that is the bottom layer of a 10 to 21 foot snowfall until April. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Sunshine is predicted for tomorrow morning, so the doxies get up at dawn .................. along with anyone else who cannot sleep through their barking. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, in this "capital region" it's a bit over 1C and cloudy. Don, won't the sun you are to get this week melt the snow? This is what happens here in St.John's until mid-Dec. That, and rain, washes the snow away. Then, just as people wonder if it is going to be a white Christmas, we get snow that is the bottom layer of a 10 to 21 foot snowfall until April. Good luck, my friend.


Once we get this much snow on the ground Marc, it will not allow the sun to generate enough heat to melt it. That is unless we get highs around +10 for a few days running. If we only get to -2 or even +2, sadly, it will not happen.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Back in the kitchen of Chez Marc right now. Coffee and tea is ready to be served, Baileys can be found right beside the sugar 

Bagels (MTL and NYC) are out and we have some nice crepes being prepared. Fruit platter is also ready for those looking for a bite.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Steve! 

Major thanks for coffee with Baileys! You're doing an awesome job!!


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Steve and Shaemus.

Thanks for breakfast. The coffee is much needed and the bagels and crepes are delicious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thank you Steve for the coffee and breakfast. It is appreciated today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am just going to have to send some warm weather your way. Is the ground frozen yet under all of this snow?


----------



## medic03

Thanks for the coffee Steve, just getting ready for work so I don't think I should have the Bailey's right now. Will keep it as a night cap though 
Has anyone tried the new Bailey's with mint or caramel?


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Another very cold morning with at least 6 inches of fresh snow on the ground here. We now have more snow this year accumulated than we had at the end of February last year.

Yes Marc, the ground is frozen solid under the snow. I am afraid winter is here to stay.

Good question Treena, I wondered about those two new flavours when I saw the ad on TV. Perhaps Santa will see that we get a change to sample them?


----------



## Beej

Good morning. A nice short work week begins.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Good morning. A nice short work week begins.


Some of us had to work yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what I do when I realize that the layer of snow on the ground will be there for the duration of the winter, is to color it with Kool Ade and make note of the date. Then, as meter upon meter piles on top of it from Dec. until April, it remains as a moment in time. Then, in late April/early May, as the snow starts to melt, I watch for my Kool Ade marking. Sometimes it appears in late April, sometimes in early to mid May, and a couple of times not until early June. 

Envirionment Canada has predicted a mild winter for us here in St.John's, snow-wise, which equates to about 10 feet of snow. The leaves are still on various trees, and the next few days will be between 10C to 13C, so maybe their predictions might be correct. We shall see.

Stay warm and drive carefully.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. Been a busy morning so far, but things are finally calming down. 

I will prepare the sandwiches for lunch at chez marc today and send out the "Bolor Special" out Don's way to help ward off the winter blues. If Marc sends out the doxie express to deliver it, it would be appreciated:clap:


----------



## Cameo

Morning. 

Getting cooler here in Ontario, getting mighty sick of rain.

That little bugger of a hampster found another way to escape yesterday.
Finally came out from his hidey hole about 11:30 last night so he is safely
esconced back in his cage. He has managed to outwitt both dogs and the cat 
both times that he escaped.

Thanks for the sandwiches, mmmmmmmmm

Don, sorry to hear about the snow - seems a little early for the stuff to stay yet
but sure sounds like it will. Maybe a short winter for you? Marc, I hope that mild
winter comes to Ontario too.

I will take my Baileys straight - no coffee. Either that or lets see how it tastes in tea. Maybe I will have it in coffee, just not much of a coffee drinker. But I DO like Baileys!

Went to Mississauga yesterday to hear Freeman Patterson speak - came back with a few ideas to play around with - I think I know how he created some of his photographs.


----------



## RevMatt

Afternoon, everyone. Beej works with the government, Don, so there's not much point in him working when they aren't 

Lots more rain here. Fun, fun.


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Afternoon, everyone. Beej works with the government, Don, so there's not much point in him working when they aren't


Now there's a misnomer if I ever heard one. Government and "work" in the same sentence. 

Just returned from the city and the roads are the pitts. What a driving mess. Don't want to go back there any time soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Played out in the backyard with the doxies. It is only 5C, but with a full sun and no wind, it is warm enough for no jacket. I did my usual raking of leaf piles for the doxies to run through. This time, they used it like a downhill ski run, using the piles as obstacles to run around. It was like demolition derby for a few minutes, with six doxies chasing each other around piles of leaves. They are actually moving too fast for a video, but I might try one tomorrow. Temps tomorrow are to be 13C with sunshine. My wife has plants in a planter that seemingly died in the inch or so of snow we got early last week, but now they are blooming again. Go figure. 

Jeanne, mild for St.John's is a disaster for major cities in ON. Imagine TO getting 5 feet of snow in 9 days, as we did back in 1991? Or 83cm of snow in 30 hours, whipped around by 113kp/h winds, as we did last year? No, hope for the best and expect the worst, as we do in St. John's, and you shall be fine.


----------



## Macman27

Hey all! 
Dropping in for a spot of tea before work. It's only a 15 minute commute on foot, safer that way.


----------



## sheamusj

Afternoon all! 

A quick "hello" and "hope all is well" on this fairly busy day (fairly in the British sense!).


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea is now being served on the main balcony.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.radiolovers.com/

Don, you might like this if you have not seen it before.


----------



## Ena

Afternoonish all. Thanks for the ham and avocado sandwich with an after work cup of tea. Far better than the over-priced afternoon tea at The Empress Hotel.
Lull before yet another rain and wind storm here.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> http://www.radiolovers.com/
> 
> Don, you might like this if you have not seen it before.


Marc, thanks for thinking of me, but I have been a member of this site for many years. I download the programs and then play "radio oldies" around the campfire in the summers for the younger folks via iTunes. They find it fascinating to listen to old drama and comedy and use their imaginations on a dark night. The marshmallows never hurt either.


----------



## sheamusj

Sorry I missed the tea and sandwiches!

Busy day today and another tomorrow so good night and sweet dreams to all in the Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thought I would send it to you, et al, Don. I enjoy the oldies as well. One could use their imagination to visualize what was taking place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sheamus. Sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Sunshine tomorrow means "up at dawn doxies" shall again replace the alarm clock. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.

I have to get ready for tests at the Dr.'s tomorrow morning at 10:00.

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## sheamusj

Good morning to all in the Shang.

Coffee, tea and OJ on the sideboard.

Son best wishes regarding your tests this morning!

Dr. G., All of Canada feels better knowing that you are out early this morning with the Doxie Patrol!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sheamus, if you only knew. A neighbor called at just after 5AM wanting to know if someone was outside of her house. I took Jack, the largest of the doxies, and went to check things out. A branch was cracked and brushing up against her home. A crew is out there now cutting it down. As the motto of the "Doxie Patrol" goes -- "Semper fidelis" and "Death before Dishonor".


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your tests, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning. Mostly sunny and 7C at nearly 9AM........going up to 13C this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Wednesday and that means final edit and deadline to file all three columns, so best I get at it.

Should be done that by 7:00 and then breakfast, shower and off to the Dr.'s at 9:45.

Then rush back to meet the furnace repair people. The furnace in my detached garage is in need of their services. The motor turns but the fan does not, so it must be an internal bearing or broken drive shaft.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you are busier in retirement than when you were working full-time.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, you may find this photo array interesting.

As the former wife of a guy who spent most of his time in the garage, I can relate to the images. If it wasn't the garage behind the house, it was the shop where the semi was stored - both were a second home.

The wind seems to have died down for now - hope it stays down - but still no snow.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

That may be true Marc, as I still have the spindle business to tend to, but luckily I have two partners to assist.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, you may find this photo array interesting.
> 
> As the former wife of a guy who spent most of his time in the garage, I can relate to the images. If it wasn't the garage behind the house, it was the shop where the semi was stored - both were a second home.
> 
> The wind seems to have died down for now - hope it stays down - but still no snow.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Ah Margaret, but my garage is so much nicer than those. Note the sliding glass patio side doors:


----------



## SINC

Wow, that sure went well. Some days things just fall together and today was one of them. Nice to be done the columns early. Now for the morning paper and a second cuppa.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Wow, that's a lot of snow, Don. I hadn't really been believing you  12 degrees here yesterday....

Slow getting going to the office this morning, as my wife needed to run an errand, so I agreed to go in late. There are certainly some upsides to thisflexible schedule of mine


----------



## SINC

Matt, that shot is two weeks old. I will take and post a new one this morning when I go out for my appointment. You ought to see it now.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. A little bit of over sleeping this morning felt good


----------



## SINC

Got busy yesterday and forgot to open the mail. Found the pile this morning and there was a letter from the Cash & Cars Cancer lottery folks. Last time we got one of these, we won a 2001 Ford Windstar.

I could see the word "Congratulations" through the window, so I knew we were winners again. Tore it open only to find we won a deluxe BBQ utensil set. Oh well, not a car, but who can complain about a $299 set for a $100 ticket. Made my day.


----------



## Bolor

Good Morning all. (albeit a late morning)
I'll be away for a week so try and keep the post down to a minimum. It takes a long time to catch up  
Congrats on the win Don. You sure do have a lot of snow. I do not envy you at all. BTW, how did your appointment go?
Marc, thanks for that link for the old time radio shows. Nice work on catching the scraping tree for your neighbour. It is always nice to have good neighbours.:clap: 
Ena, I concur on the expensive tea at The Empress although the next time we go to your neck of the woods we will make a reservation as this is an event that should be experienced if only once. I'm sure your tea is every bit as tasty as theirs


----------



## SINC

Just about to leave for my appointment now Bob, I'll let you know.


----------



## Cameo

Good luck with your apt Don, we hope to hear good news.

Tea at the Empress? Can I be rude and invite myself? 

Marc, I remember being up north alone with my grandmother and hearing this
loud banging downstairs. My grandmother got up and found out that it was simply a big branch banging a window. The cottage is in the boonies and although I was spooked, I was just a kid, she wasn't fearful at all.

Went out last night and when I got home my son informed me my shepard
had gotten into the bag of cat food, gorged herself and passed out. They
managed to get her up and outside for air and some water. When I got home
she was alert and she had a time getting up the stairs with me - but she won't stay downstairs at night without me. She seems better this morning. I am thinking that I am going to have to make a decision soon as she is developing
more problems quickly now - she's 12 and has arthritis in her hips and almost 
no anal retention. You have to be quick to get her outside if she starts moving
her tail around as she doesn't make it quite often now.

I think I was ambitious when I thought I would get the living room done and painted as well as the entranceway, stairs and landing before Christmas. There
is so much to do as well as working full time and taking care of our club business.
Competition one is upon us and it takes hours to coodinate the images on the computer and the paperwork. Going to see a seminar on Rick Sammon on Saturday - looking forward to it. Another day gone though.

Ann, Margaret - I hope life is treating you well.

Warren, Sheamus, Beej, Bolor, Matt and everyone else - a big HELLO! Hope it's all good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I have been playing hookey most of the afternoon. It is 13C and sunny, so I was out working in the garden. Cutting wood mostly, while the doxies flattened the last of the leaf piles. Six doxies chasine each other is a sight to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, this is a single mom with two young children. I have helped her in the past, and told her that if she ever was afraid to call. Still, at 5AM even Jack, our largest doxie, was still asleep. However, we went out to find the branch, which was left in her yard and which I cut up for firewood two years from now when it is fully dry.


----------



## SINC

Back from the doc and he was a happy guy.

My blood pressure was "great" as he put it at 120 on 80.

But always the meddler, he gave me a rec for a bunch more tests. I told him I wanted to wait until after Christmas so I can get more exercise and lose 15 pounds before I go. He just muttered and said OK, whatever.

I took that to mean I am off the hook.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good numbers, Don. Add five to each and you have my numbers. I HAVE to lose more weight, but with the knee as it is now, even walking is difficult. I shall pay tonight for my sawing of the firewood this afternoon.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for thinking of me Jeanne - I'm doing fine. Mom is up and down though. The other day she had a scare and my sister thought it might be another heart attack so off to the hospital she went. All tests revealed nothing out of the ordinary, but Mom is sleeping so much and she's alarmed because she used to be so active.

She still thoroughly enjoys her computer 

Don, when you consider where those garages are located - Mirmansk, RU - and the general living conditions there - those garages, humble as they are must seem like palaces.

Still no snow here.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

No snow here either, Margaret. Sadly, no sun is forecast between tomorrow and Sunday, but there are forecasted temps of 14, 10, 13 and 11C over the next four days. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Hello right back at you Jeanne! and you certainly may join us for tea at the Empress

Glad to hear everything is fine in the blood pressure dept Don. Losing more weight will certainly help in keeping the numbers down.

Have a great week-end all. Cya all later.


----------



## MaxPower

I must have had the worst week going.

First on Thursday, my POS Hyundai gave up. Fluid leaking all over the place and the transmission started slipping. She was grounded. I finally got it to my Brother-in-law's garage so he could work on it and basically said that for the amount of work, the vehicle isn't worth it. He patched up the transmission leak, replaced the battery and gave it an oil change. Basically, he said to start looking for a new vehicle since my POS could last a month or a year. We don't know.

Friday, my son's daycare forgot to give us his antibiotics for the weekend, so we had to scramble and do some serious butt kissing to get a three day supply for the duration.

Today, my wife left for Ottawa on business and she phoned me as soon as she got to the airport at 7 am telling me she had a flat on the way there and drove on the flat so she could make her plane. So the car is sitting there in the parking lot with a destroyed tire, possibly rim and I had to drive to the airport to meet CAA to change the tire. Luckily it is fixed now.

I don't think much more could go wrong....


----------



## SINC

All together now, group hug for Warren.

Ready?

1, 2, 3 :love2: :love2: :love2: :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, you need more than a "group hug". That is an awful string of misfortune for you and your family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sheamusj

The Shang posts today indicate there is Yin and Yang in the Universe!

Great news regarding your tests Don!

Bummer news regarding your cars Warren. I joined into Don's group hug on your behalf, and I know you feel the love. (Psst... a secret, thanks again for inviting me to the Shang).

Dr. Gr. and the internationally famous Dawn Doxie Patrol (G&DDP to us in the know) keeping Canada safe and neighbours feeling protected.

Started my day at 3:00 am so I could stay on top of work and have an evening free to do a little socializing... Mesh gathering in Toronto at a pub this evening, ought to be fun!

Thus, signing off early today and... wishing a beautiful evening and sweet dreams to all in the Shang.


----------



## Beej

Hugs MP. 

I had another good day at work, but still no sun. Some work got handed off to me that I volunteered to do a while back anyway. I would have preferred to do it then, but it's still writing thought-provoking pieces, so it will be fun up to but not including revision umpteen million, at which point, if there's still no sun, something will give.


----------



## Ena

Greetings from the dark and water-clogged west coast. I've lost track of the number of storms we've had lately. 

Nice to see you Cameo. I envy you with the all the energy you seem to have.

MP. The only way now is 'up' in your life  Hope so anyway.

Better get my supper on the go in case the power goes out.


----------



## SINC

Just got home and remembered to take a picture for Matt of the current snowfall. Here is the back driveway:


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Just got home and remembered to take a picture for Matt of the current snowfall. Here is the back driveway:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/snow3.jpg


Don, that's the same picture you posted earlier - wrong name maybe?

I have a feeling the evening is going to be very short. An opaque shade keeps falling in front of my eyes   

Later, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Neat new picture, Don. It's not the same as the one before WAS Margaret. There must have been something creative happen file name wise.

Hugs and sympathies, MP. Sounds like a pretty crappy week to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, laugh if you will about the Dawn Doxie Patrol ...... until you need their assistance. Then, you shall be glad that they "stand on guard for thee" and have "Death before Dishonor" as their motto. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A grand evening here in St.John's. It is 10PM and still nearly 14C outside. There is a bit of a breeze, but it is not cold. My wife needed a sweater, but I am still wearing short sleeves as we sat out on the back deck driking a bit of wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is not a pretty sight. I once sent a pic of my driveway to a friend in Georgia who accused me of "doctoring" the picture. It was not until my wife said that it was as depicted that he believed me. Luckily, the snow is not wet. Stay warm and safe, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Getting up before the doxies has left we very tired. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Hmm. They look the same to me.


----------



## medic03

Margaret, this morning he had a different picture up (first one showed the sliding doors on the garage). 
Ann, I heard you guys got clobbered by some wicked Tsunami type storm (they actually said there was a Tsunami warning for the coast). Apparently, we are to be getting it tomorrow. I didn't think that storms traveled that fast. They have issued a flood warning for the city of Toronto (insert the 'calling in the military; jokes nowtptptptp  )


----------



## SINC

Not sure why you are getting the same pic Margaret. But I must admit, I used the same url for the new one as the old, which should have purged the old one, not only on my server but here as well.


----------



## sheamusj

A BIG surprise "I'm back"! 

The tech / Internet / startup pub gathering this evening was a ton of fun! 

Met a number of wonderful people of differing ages having a broad range of fascinating technology, social networking, media, legal and business backgrounds. 

I met two young fellows who had travelled from Sudbury to Toronto just to attend this event, a very exciting time for them as their new startup goes live this week! 

The team who organized and put together the event did a fantastic job... Major kudos!


----------



## sheamusj

Dr.G. said:


> Sheamus, laugh if you will about the Dawn Doxie Patrol ...... until you need their assistance. Then, you shall be glad that they "stand on guard for thee" and have "Death before Dishonor" as their motto. Paix, mon ami.


I must acknowledge a sense of fun and... I was serious. One does not take lightly the safety and security made possible through the valiant and never-ending efforts of Dr G. and the International Dawn Doxie Patrol (G&IDDP to we in the know)!


----------



## sheamusj

A very good night and sweet dreams to all in the Shang!


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!

Coffee, tea and OJ on the sideboard, and best wishes to everyone for a wonderful day!


----------



## MLeh

Greetings all. Wee bit of wind here today. Power was out for a while (about 14 hours), but all seems to have calmed down and be back to normal.

We'll be picking up branches in the yard tomorrow.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Looks like the rain is in control today. Lots of it already falling and they are calling up to 40mm in some areas. Safe drive to everyone who needs to travel in this weather.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Thanks for the OJ Shaemus and the breakfast. There was breakfast with the juice right? I mean we can't have fresh juice without a good breakfast to wash down now can we? 

Mamma is still in Ottawa and the boys and me are getting along OK. Just a little more hectic that's all.

Rain here as well which means cold and damp. I would much rather have what Don has than the cold damp weather. That just goes right through you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the OJ, Sheamus.

A balmy cloudy morning, nearly 14C and calm. Very strange weather on this coast, wild weather on the other coast. Snow in our northern coast, which is normal.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Elaine!

Morning Steve!

Morning Warren! And, breakfast too... You bet! What would you like?

Morning Dr. G.!


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, everyone. I was wondering if you had been caught in that, Elaine. Glad to hear power came back relatively quickly.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. We caught a break in the weather and actually got above freezing yesterday.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Matt!

Morning Don!


----------



## SINC

Here's a look down our street after yesterday's 10 cm:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon (almost) everyone. At 5 minutes to 12, it is 15C here in St.John's. It feels like rain, which is why I shall wait until tomorrow to put up my Christmas lights. It shall be a few degrees cooler, but sunny. I cannot believe this mild weather. It is warmer now than it was here in mid-June.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CBC.com

"Alberta's growing labour shortage and a high demand for alcohol could spell frustration for customers and retailers during the holiday season." 

I guess the Doxie Express shall be busy this holiday season. Luckily, there are flyers out all over Atlantic Canada to those heading out west looking for work -- "BYOB". Of course, "Bring your own home" might also be helpful.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> This just in from CBC.com
> 
> "Alberta's growing labour shortage and a high demand for alcohol could spell frustration for customers and retailers during the holiday season."
> 
> I guess the Doxie Express shall be busy this holiday season. Luckily, there are flyers out all over Atlantic Canada to those heading out west looking for work -- "BYOB". Of course, "Bring your own home" might also be helpful.


Anyone headed west should stop in Regina first. They can probably buy the same house for 1/2 the price here and there's just as much work here - on top of that, we have a lot to offer.

Meanwhile, could the doxie soothing express swing by my place for a couple of hours - pretty please  

I know why elderly patients in nursing homes don't get as many visitors as they probably should. Nuf sed.

It's been a very pleasant day here - temps pretty high, but the wind is getting up now and the sun is shining through that big hole in the ozone and feels like a laser beam.

I've made a nice cuppa tea and will visit with the doxies for a bit and then back to work.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej

I had fun writing today. Tomorrow I'll find out if it even remotely resembles what was wanted.


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> I had fun writing today. Tomorrow I'll find out if it even remotely resembles what was wanted.


I used to do a lot of writing and some days I'd go back and think I might be advised to stop wasting my time. Other times I'd go back and wonder who the genius was that put those words together - it couldn't have been me because I'm not that smart.

My biggest problems was that I'd forget what I'd already written and find myself repeating the same idea(s) a dozen different ways in the same document.

I used to do a lot of writing and some days I'd go back and think I might be advised to stop wasting my time. Other times I'd go back and wonder who the genius was that put those words together - it couldn't have been me because I'm not that smart.

My biggest problems was that I'd forget what I'd already written and find myself repeating the same idea(s) a dozen different ways in the same document.

I used to do a lot of writing and some days I'd go back and think I might be advised to stop wasting my time. Other times I'd go back and wonder who the genius was that put those words together - it couldn't have been me because I'm not that smart.

My biggest problems was that I'd forget what I'd already written and find myself repeating the same idea(s) a dozen different ways in the same document.

  

Margaret


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> I used to do a lot of writing and some days I'd go back and think I might be advised to stop wasting my time. Other times I'd go back and wonder who the genius was that put those words together - it couldn't have been me because I'm not that smart.
> 
> My biggest problems was that I'd forget what I'd already written and find myself repeating the same idea(s) a dozen different ways in the same document.
> 
> I used to do a lot of writing and some days I'd go back and think I might be advised to stop wasting my time. Other times I'd go back and wonder who the genius was that put those words together - it couldn't have been me because I'm not that smart.
> 
> My biggest problems was that I'd forget what I'd already written and find myself repeating the same idea(s) a dozen different ways in the same document.
> 
> I used to do a lot of writing and some days I'd go back and think I might be advised to stop wasting my time. Other times I'd go back and wonder who the genius was that put those words together - it couldn't have been me because I'm not that smart.
> 
> My biggest problems was that I'd forget what I'd already written and find myself repeating the same idea(s) a dozen different ways in the same document.
> 
> 
> 
> Margaret


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Your writing sounds like it resembles much of mine Margaret.


----------



## Ena

Home at last and winding down after having to retrace my way through town as the bridge closest to home was blocked off. Haven't found out why yet but it took me more than double the usual amount of time to get home. Doubt if it's a movie shoot at this time of day. 

Oh, and it didn't rain today. How odd


----------



## winwintoo

I drove Mom to an appointment at her foot doctor today. He's from London, UK and always has an interesting story to tell. Today he was on about the freezing rain we had earlier in the week. He lives on an acreage and has some outbuildings where he does various things. The doors of his outbuildings are secured with padlocks.

If you grew up in Saskatchewan, you're already laughing because you know what's coming - remember he grew up in London, UK.

For those of you who haven't let your imagination forge ahead, the freezing rain had it's way with all the padlocks and the lock de-icer was locked in the outbuilding so he resorted to the heat from his own breath ......... well, you can imagine the rest.

   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> If you grew up in Saskatchewan, you're already laughing because you know what's coming - remember he grew up in London, UK.
> 
> For those of you who haven't let your imagination forge ahead, Take care, Margaret


I did, and I did and I did! :lmao: :lmao: 

See Margaret, I told you my writing was a lot like yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## sheamusj

Good night and sweet dreams to all in the Shang!


----------



## SINC

Yep, me too. Night all.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!

Coffee, tea and OJ on the sideboard.


----------



## overkill

Good morning. Another TGIF. Only coffee for me this morning Sheamus. Thanks.


----------



## Beej

Morning. I second that, overkill.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. We'll be off to an earlier than normal start, so that I can drive into the heart of downtown and drop my wife off at an interview with a placement agency. Then back out past the house and on my way to work. Yay!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. What's this? All of you beat the man from St. John's out of bed this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Don, but all of you did not "beat the man from St. John's out of bed this morning". It was a beautiful sunrise, and I was outside with the doxies enjoying the quiet and a strong cup of coffee. My wife has to go to an office to work, so while she gets ready, I feed the hungry pack and go outside. It is quiet in my area of St.John's, especially at dawn. The only sounds are made by the running about of the doxies in the dry leaves. It was about 9C at dawn, so it was warm enough for one and all to be outside and enjoy the sunrise.

So, while I am no longer the first online, I am usually the first up. A minor semantic clarification, but you are an honest man, and I would not want to see others doubt the wisdom of your sage advice. Paix, mon frere.

Morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, it is too nice a day to stay inside. I am going off now to hang up some laundry on the line and finally rake up the leaves into the compost pile. There might be a pile or two for the doxies, but today is sunny and warm (nearly 13C in the shade), and I can't bank of many more of these gift days, certainly not here in St.John's. 

So, enjoy yourselves, mes amis, and I shall rejoin you sometime this afternoon. Paix.


----------



## SINC

+9 there and -10 here. Quite a difference, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it has actually gained a degree since I first posted in the weather thread. The sun is rising higher above the horizon. Still, the leaves and laundry are calling me. Later, mon frere.


----------



## winwintoo

It looks like it's going to be another nice day here in Regina. Yesterday, I left home with a layered winter parka on, but by the time I'd driven a couple of blocks, I stopped and took it off and traveled the rest of the day in shirtsleeves - not usual or expected in this part of the country.

I'm having a quiet coffee before digging in to work for the day.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Leaves are raked, the hardwood floors have been washed and oiled, the laundrey has been done and hung outside, and here I sit at 1130AM in shorts and no shirt in the mild 15C temps. I have an excuse, since I have to let the floors dry and keep the doxies outside. So, my trusty iBook is again pressed into wifi service. 

Seriously, this is NOT typical weather for St.John's, certainly not in mid-November. Our normal average is 5C to 0C as the high/low. We once did get 18.6cm of snow back in 1952, but that was then and this is now. I know that the Gods of Winter shall punish me for this glee, but I love springtime weather (we don't get spring in St.John's), and since it is warmer now than it was in mid-June, when all of you had real spring, allow me my one moment to "kvell". Merci, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Time for my walk to the local. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife and I are about to walk over to the Symphony. Maybe we shall bump in to you on the way. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is still a balmy 15.5.C at just after 7PM. My wife and I have tickets for the symphony, and we have decided to walk over this evening.


----------



## SINC

Enjoy the culture stuff there Marc. Good thing there are those of you to do so, as if they depended on my attendance they would have to shut down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did not see you on the way to the symphony. I told my wife to keep her eye out for someone in a Barney suit. Did not see anyone. We walked back and it is still 15.5C. What an evening.

Don, has your snow melted away yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## sheamusj

Wonderful day, wonderful week! 

Goodnight and sweet dreams to all in the Shang!


----------



## sheamusj

Happy Saturday morning to all in the Shang.

Coffee, tea and OJ on the sideboard. Breakfast items today: scrambled eggs with chives, fresh fruit salad, blueberry waffles with No 1 Grade Maple Syrup, rye or flaxseed toast, and a selection of homemade jams.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Don, did not see you on the way to the symphony. I told my wife to keep her eye out for someone in a Barney suit. Did not see anyone. We walked back and it is still 15.5C. What an evening.
> 
> Don, has your snow melted away yet?


That's because he was probably wearing the bikini.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. Thanks for breakfast Shaemus. The coffee and waffles hit the spot.


----------



## MaxPower

I forgot to mention another thing that happened during my "wonderful week".

Because of my two speeding tickets in one day episode, combined with another I got in June, my insurance has now doubled. Lovely.

Either I have to slow down (which I have) or break out the radar detector.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. Another saturday, another running start. Happy Santa Claus Parade Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. What a glorious morning. We slept in (got up at 7AM instead of 6AM) and then, my wife and I, sans doxies, went on a dawn picnic to a spot we both love. It was a great morning overlooking the ocean. It was about 14C then and now, at just after 10AM, it is just about 17C. There is a balmy wind, and a few clouds, but still a great day. 

Thanks for the breakfast, Sheamus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, if my insurance doubled I would have to give up my car. I suggest a slowing down of your speed. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt, give Santa my best. Paix, mon ami.

I am going to put up my Christmas lights today while it is warm.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Wow, that lead foot of yours got costly Warren. Maybe try driving barefoot for a year or so?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I sure envy your weather. Very nice for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it is amazing. It won't last past tomorrow or Monday, but we are enjoying it while we can just now. I feel some rain is on its way, so the sun is over for the day. Glad we enjoyed the sunrise when we did. Paix, mon frere.

My wife is envious of your sunshine in Edmonton and Calgary, both places where she grew up.

Is your snow fully melted yet?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Rain seems to be holding off for today, maybe get a nice walk around the lake in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

It looked like rain about an hour ago, and now the sun is back out and it is 17.2C, and it is not even noon yet. I am going outside in a few minutes to put up my Christmas lights. My fingers won't be cold this year. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Glad to see some nice weather has found parts of the country  Send some warmth this way Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, it hit 18C at 1PM. It is now down to 17.7C. I have just finished putting up my outdoor Christmas lights in shorts and a tee-shirt. It won't last, but it is a true gift from the weather gods.


----------



## SINC

All this nice weather talk is depressing sitting here in the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I promise you, all the snow will be gone by Thursday afternoon. Trust me on this prediction, and be amazed when it comes true.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/city/pages/nf-24_metric_e.html

Don, check out Wed. -- Edmonton-like weather.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I promise you, all the snow will be gone by Thursday afternoon. Trust me on this prediction, and be amazed when it comes true.


I'm sorry Marc, but this is just not going to happen. How do I know? Because I have to be in St. Albert on Thursday morning, standing out in the elements. This pretty much guarantees a blizzard, or at the very least sub-freezing temperatures. And the snow won't be gone by the afternoon, because then how else would my flight home be delayed?

(Lovely autumn day here today - not raining, just slightly windy. Apparently another storm front is moving in tomorrow though, so I've battened down the hatches and brought in sufficient chocolate and whisky to see me through the Grey Cup. Hope the power doesn't go out again.)


----------



## SINC

I tend to lean towards Elaine's prediction, knowing the weather here as I do.


----------



## Beej

The sun was out for a few minutes yesterday, and it was like that scene on the beach in City of Angels with the angels staring at the sun rise. Then it passed and we're still without. Why has Apollo forsaken Ottawa? 

Oh yeah, never mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I said "next Thursday", American Thanksgiving. No snow where Don lives. Trust me on this prediction.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I tend to lean towards Elaine's prediction, knowing the weather here as I do." Ye of little faith. Don, as I said, trust me on this prediction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, we say the same thing here in St.John's from March until mid-May. When the rest of Canada is enjoying Spring, we are still wondering where to put all the snow (average snowfall for the past 7 winters has been 13.5 feet).


----------



## Beej

Snow cones for everyone. Yum. Be careful about the yellow stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, the winter of 00/01, in which we received a bit over 21 feet of snow, there was still enough snow under my back deck for a few snow cones and a snow ball fight ................ on Canada Day, 2001.


----------



## SINC

All this talk has made me dry. I'm off to the beer store to restock the fridge, then to the local for the daily pint.

Wanna come Beej?


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Er, nice try Treena, but you haven't quite got it straight yet. Both of yesterdays games were semi-finals. Toronto Argonauts now go on the play the Allouettes in Montreal in the Eastern CFL league final next Sunday. In the Western CFL final, also next Sunday, The Saskatchewan Roughriders play the B.C. Lions in Vancouver.
> 
> The week after that, the winners of the east and the west meet in the Grey Cup championship game in Winnipeg.


So Don was I right or was I right. Argos and Roughriders watching the Grey Cup together. If you want anymore predictions just let me know. It appears I have a gift


----------



## sheamusj

Good night and sweet dreams to all in the Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight all. I shall try to go out and watch the meteor shower if it clear up. It is still 15.5.C, but clouds obscure the southeasterly sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> All this talk has made me dry. I'm off to the beer store to restock the fridge, then to the local for the daily pint.
> 
> Wanna come Beej?


I'll be there next Saturday.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!

Morning Beej, looks like you're up early on a Sunday morn! Best wishes for a great day!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and a very Happy Grey Cup Day to all!

I am going to a friend's home today to make our famous large pork sausage in four batches. One tres hot, one medium, one mild and one with fennel and apple chunks.

Have to be done with the grinding and casings by mid afternoon so I can get back home and watch the Grey Cup with Ann.

Go Lions!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. My wife and I returned from another ocean-side picnic breakfast. The temps are 16C with no wind at nearly 10AM, and a couple of hours ago it was 14C. So, while there were no whales or icebergs to see in the Atlantic, there was still great scenery as the sun burned away the morning fog, and there were no bugs this time of year.

Go Als!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. You are turning into quite the romantic fellow with those seaside picnics of yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we just can't give up such great temps. It is nicer now than it was in June. So, since after tomorrow we get Edmonton-like weather, we need to enjoy it while we are able to here in St.John's. As well, this is quality time with my wife and without the doxies.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> I'll be there next Saturday.


Does this mean you're buying?


----------



## Beej

It's my turn. I've even got a present for you, but I don't if you've got one already.


----------



## winwintoo

Afternoon all. The morning has been spent experimenting with my grandson.

I picked up an electric pancake maker thinking it would be simple for Kenzie to make his own pancakes for breakfast. 

Lessons learned: it's muuuuuuuuch easier and less mess if grandma just goes ahead and makes the pancakes the old-fashioned way in the frying pan, it's even less mess and less cleanup if Kenzie makes his own pancakes the old fashioned way in the frying pan.   

New technology is not always an improvement.










Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> It's my turn. I've even got a present for you, but I don't if you've got one already.


I can assure you I don't have one. Even if I did, I would deny it.


----------



## Ena

Good day from paradise. Paradise as in if you are one of those people who are storm watchers and like to be out in the wind and rain watching the ocean surf. 

Got your comfy seat reserved for later today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, sadly, it finally broke 16C. After hitting 20C this afternoon, it started to rain about an hour ago. Nothing heavy, but the temps dropped like a stone to the current 15.7C. There goes spring. 

Still, we are not having the rain that is causing such distress in the Vancouver area. I truly feel for those on the west coast, because there does not seem any end in sight to the wind and the rain. This is what winter snow bombs are like here in St.John's. Snow storm and blizzards, followed by more snow and wind, day after day, week after week. Hopefull, the winds will not be too strong, nor the rains too intense for those in harm's way.


----------



## sheamusj

Bonsoir mes amis!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sheamus. Sleep well.


----------



## SINC

Talk about early to bed and early to rise, that Sheamus lives by the saying!


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone has to get up early and make breakfast for the person who gets the breakfast for the doxies. As the old song "Oh how I hate to get up in the morning" goes, "And then I'll get the other pup, the guy that wakes the buggler up, and spend the rest of my life in bed".


----------



## SINC

Ya gotta get up,
ya gotta get up,
ya gotta get up
in the morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good old, Irving Berlin.


----------



## SINC

Marc, other than perhaps Sheamus and Bob, we may be the only other two to know that little ditty.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.scoutsongs.com/lyrics/hatetogetup.html

Good old Camp Upton, in Yaphank, NY, for which the 1917 Berlin musical "Yip Yip Yaphank" was named.


----------



## Dr.G.

Irving Berlin did not go to France with the rest of the 20th Infantry, 152nd Depot Brigade from New York City.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.god-bless-america-lyrics.com/katesmith1.wav

Still, his best work, sung by the one person who MADE this song an American institution. Still brings a lump to my throat.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=19434&page=2427

Lest we forget George M. Cohan


----------



## SINC

Well, my day is complete. The west won the Grey Cup. The HD broadcast was magnificent and the beer was cold.

Ann baked a huge apple cobbler with our neighbour's home grown apples. Just pass me a big piece with a dab of ice cream and I will be ready for la la land.


----------



## Ena

Surprisingly quiet in my neighbourhood after the football game was over. I expected a few car horns blaring like people did when the Canucks won games in the playoffs.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea is ready, we also have some hot chocolate with mashmellows for anyone interested. Crepes and muffins coming right up and the fruit platter is on the table with some fresh pineapple slices. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve. I LOVE pineapple. Many thanks for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

I can't believe that the Lions broke the Grey Cup. I guess my curse did not work all that well, but the gods of victory were not pleased with them nonetheless.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

We had one weekend from hell.

It started off my youngest getting the flu. then as luck would have it, both Mamma and I got it around dinner on Saturday. All three of us were violently ill and the two of us were trying to care for our little ones. Not fun at all. so far my oldest hasn't gotten it yet. he is getting sick, but no flu like symptoms.

So if you don't mind, I am not really up for some food right now.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all.

Warren, best wishes to you and your family for a rapid recovery.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. Hang in there, Warren. That sounds like a truly crappy way to spend your weekend. Ugh. Not pleasant at all.

I'll be off to work shortly. Working 4 evenings this week, so I may make some of that time back by taking Friday off to watch James Bond with my wife Friday. We'll see.


----------



## overkill

Warren, hope everyone feels better real soon. Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

I echo the sentiments of well wishes, Warren. Having the whole family down with the flu is no easy situation, especially with young children involved. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. It seemed to be a 24 hr bug and we are all feeling much better. Just in time for another week.


----------



## MaxPower

Today we got our first real dusting of snow. Winter is here.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Today we got our first real dusting of snow. Winter is here.


Its been HERE for a month now. Welcome to the club. 

Morning all, glad you have recovered Warren. I actually slept in this morning. did not awake until 6:45 a.m. which is unusual but welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that things are looking up for you, Warren. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, please keep the snow where it is, SVP. It is sunny and 14C here at noon in St.John's. Flowers are again blooming in the garden. The poor pansies are going to be in for a rude awakening soon. There are also dandilions up all over the place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, your snow shall be gone by 3PM your time tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, your snow shall be gone by 3PM your time tomorrow.


Marc, considering I shot this picture just five minutes ago, no offense, but I do not have much faith in your prediction with a high of only +2 today.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: what happened to the prediction for Thursday? Does that mean the snow will be gone tomorrow and back on Wednesday so it can be gone again by Thursday?

Perhaps you are confusing St. Albert with Calgary where the chinooks do bring this type of weather on a regular basis?

(Good morning, all, from a bright and sunny 'Sunshine Coast', where the sun _is_ shining brightly and we have blue sky overhead. However, if I look out across the strait at Vancouver Island, I see clouds, and the same also south of us towards Vancouver.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, ye of little faith. Take the pic tomorrow of the same spot at 3:17PM your time and we shall see your lawn and driveway and no snow. Have faith, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I bumped up my prediction two days early. Thus, Don shall have two days less winter than he thought he might of had this season. It is my pre-Thanksgiving gift to him.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.ee.ryerson.ca/~elf/pub/au/2001/sorrydave.au


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## MLeh

Evening all. Just back from a parent/teacher interview. It was fun. Not for the teacher. 

(How do you have a rational discussion with your daughter's English teacher when she insists on circling 'insinuate' and writing "wrong word" above it, in a sentence that reads "The girl insinuated herself into the group." 

"IS TOO! IS TOO!"

Okay ... in reality ... you talk very slowly and try not to use big words.)

Anyway, off on the road for the rest of the week, so catch you all on the other end of the week. 

We'll see if Marc's prediction about the weather in Alberta comes true. I sincerely hope it does, but fear it may not. I am packing my snow boots, just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I shall be vindicated ................... as will you. "The girl insinuated herself into the group." Semantically speaking, this is a proper use of the verb "to insinuate".


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> I am packing my snow boots, just in case.


Well thanks Elaine. That insinuates good weather for us when you arrive.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Evening all. Just back from a parent/teacher interview. It was fun. Not for the teacher.
> 
> (How do you have a rational discussion with your daughter's English teacher when she insists on circling 'insinuate' and writing "wrong word" above it, in a sentence that reads "The girl insinuated herself into the group."
> 
> "IS TOO! IS TOO!"
> 
> Okay ... in reality ... you talk very slowly and try not to use big words.)
> 
> Anyway, off on the road for the rest of the week, so catch you all on the other end of the week.
> 
> We'll see if Marc's prediction about the weather in Alberta comes true. I sincerely hope it does, but fear it may not. I am packing my snow boots, just in case.


Are you insinuating that your daughter's teacher is under trained?

Had a good day of work today - feel satisfied that I accomplished what I set out to do.

Now time for bed, Later, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Margaret: one needs to be subtle in order to insinuate. Besides I think she's probably fully trained, but under brained. Or something


----------



## Ena

Elaine, have a safe and stress free trip.

My day went well. None of the patients told me that they hated me or asked for someone else to look after them.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: Time for bed. Night all.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sheamus. Morning all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Sheamus, Marc and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve.


----------



## medic03

Mornin, nobody made breakfast this am? Okay I will - Steel cut oats with cream, berries, brown sugar and toasted walnuts. Oh and the requisite strong coffee and tea. Have a productive day everyone 
opps I meant Irish oats - the crunchy nutty ones


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Up early to start another busy day. Have to have the van to the dealership for regular service and fix the PDL on the driver's side slider. Coffee sounds good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, there were loads of choices, complete with organically grown Irish oats. It was nice enough to eat outside, so everyone was out on the deck of the Cafe Chez Marc with tea/coffee and a personalized breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://memoriter.net/flash/test.html

Most interesting. Be honest and you shall be pleased with the results.


----------



## SINC

I have seen this same test before, although not as Tibetan.

I got one result that was reasonably close. The rest was fluff and I was honest in my answers.


----------



## RevMatt

Happy Tuesday, everyone! I do enjoy my weekend 

There is a glorious sun in the sky for the first time in months, so it is hard to be in a bad mood today. I have a meeting tonight that will be stressful. #2 of 4 evenings of work in a row, in fact. But c'est la vie. For now, I shall enjoy the day. And the leftover chinese food  I've got some very exciting things going on right now work wise. Lots of changes and challenges, and I'm feeling motivated and interested in a way that I haven't in quite some time. Of course, since this is the church, and I'm being a sh*t disturber, this may all end quite badly. But this is what I am good at, what I am trained to be. So, at least until the (hopefully not) crash, it'll be a wild ride


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> There is a glorious sun in the sky for the first time in months


I don't even recognise the city.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Matt.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Whale

"If you read the front page story of the SF Chronicle, you would have read about a female humpback whale who had become entangled in a spider web of crab traps and lines.

She was weighted down by hundreds of pounds of traps that caused her to struggle to stay afloat. She also had hundreds of yards of line rope wrapped around her body, her tail, her torso, a line tugging in her mouth.

A fisherman spotted her just east of the Farralone Islands (outside the Golden Gate) and radioed an environmental group for help.

Within a few hours, the rescue team arrived and determined that she was so bad off, the only way to save her was to dive in and untangle her...


A very dangerous proposition.
One slap of the tail could kill a rescuer.
They worked for hours with curved knives and eventually freed her.

When she was free, the divers say she swam in what seemed like joyous circles.

She then came back to each and every diver, one at a time, and nudged them, pushed gently around-she thanked them. Some said it was the most incredibly beautiful experience of their lives.


The guy who cut the rope out of her mouth says her eye was following him the whole time, and he will never be the same."

" May you, and all those you love,
be so blessed and fortunate .
to be surrounded by people
who will help you get untangled
from the things that are binding you.

And, may you always know the joy
of giving and receiving gratitude.

I pass this on to you, my friends, in the same spirit."

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I might be out at 3:17PM your time (6:47PM my time). I trust that you will take a picture of your snowless surroundings. Merci.

My brother-in-law lives in Edmonton, so I have to admit that I had inside info re the loss of your snow.


----------



## SINC

When I went our at 3:17 it was -12 with a 30 km wind giving wind chill values of -20. The shutter on the camera froze and I was unable to get the shot, but I can assure you every bit of that snow is still here and more on the way for the next three days. Sigh.

Current conditions and forecast. Need I say more?


----------



## MLeh

*looks at Edmonton forecast*

Oh yay.


----------



## Ena

"Current conditions and forecast. Need I say more?"

Sinc. No, except Brrrrrrrrr! 

I've been getting calls from a 1-877 number for two weeks about twice a day. Today there were two while I was at work and then three this evening. Am really curious but I'm certainly not going to answer the phone when I see the number on call display. It's harassment if you ask me. Not funny when they phone at 9 pm with my worry-wart personality.


----------



## SINC

Time to pack it in for the night. I have an early start tomorrow. Night.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!


----------



## overkill

Good morning Sheamus and everyone else. Coffee and tea is ready, and we also have some fresh biscuits and muffins for everyone to enjoy. Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sheamus, morning Steve. Thanks for the coffee. A chilly morning here in St.John's. I was sitting on my back deck at 730AM watching the sun rise and it was 2C. Chilly ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, taking a pic of the temps and taking a picture of your snow-free driveway are two different things. Nice try, mon frere. Paix.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Steve! Thanks for the coffee and muffin!

Morning Dr. G.!

Crazy busy last two weeks and the pace will continue for me until December 15th (all good stuff). I've been missing the gang in the Shang, short hello's just don't do it for me.


----------



## RevMatt

Time to get off to a running start again. Have good ones, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Matt............ good bye, Matt. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, it is good when you are here, but we are all busy, so whenever you return you shall be welcomed back into the family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Ena

Morning. Waiting for the coffee to drip...


----------



## SINC

Morning all on a very chilly morning here with fresh fallen snow on the ground and much more to come.


----------



## lcsim

Good Morning all  A balmy 8C perdicted today in the 'peg for a change...


----------



## SINC

lcsim said:


> Good Morning all  A balmy 8C perdicted today in the 'peg for a change...


Balmy indeed, compared to us this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Morning all on a very chilly morning here with fresh fallen snow on the ground and much more to come." Don, luckily, all of the old snow was gone before the new snow fell.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 6C this afternoon. The sun keeps coming out and then clouds roll on in to obscure the sun for 10 minutes. This might be a day I grade by the woodstove. Sad to think that a week ago it was balmy here in St.John's.


----------



## lcsim

SINC said:


> Balmy indeed, compared to us this morning:


Well.. All good thing must come to an end, it can only go downhill from here now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like Winnipeg is in the middle of a heat wave. Still, I always liked that city. One of my favorites in Canada.


----------



## MLeh

Greetings, all, from 'but it's a DRY cold' Edmonton.

I actually find the temperature here (something like -20) less bone chilling than when that damp air on the coast gets close to freezing.

Anyway, the rest of the 'new' snow is holding off for now, but I expect to wake up in the morning with a freshly fallen blanket of snow to make my day an extra special one.

Hope everyone else has a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, my wife feels the same about the Alberta -25C temps compared to the 0C temps here in St. John's (she has lived in both Calgary and Edmonton).


----------



## SINC

Welcome to "The Big Freeze", Elaine.

Gee, a visit from Beej and you in the same week? I can hardly contain myself. 

Gonna be here Saturday? Beej is buying.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going down to 0C tonight. Tomorrow, American Thanksgiving, will be sunny with a chilly 3C as the high. Hopefully, with no wind and sunshine, it will be a nice day to go out and get a turkey for dinner. Last year's turkey, Ralph, was a great guest and told all sorts of interesting stories. My wife thought I was joking a few years ago when I told her that I was "going out to bring home a turkey for Thanksgiving dinner", which I did. I made tacos that night. So, each American Thanksgiving, I go to a local farm and bring home a turkey to have him sit at our table as we have a non-poultry dinner. Tomorrow night, I am making my famous Reuben sandwiches for dinner, complete with homemade french fries. Of course, I leave out the roast turkey in honor of our guest.

http://members.cox.net/jjschnebel/threuben.html


----------



## Ena

Marc. Did Ralph gobble down his food or was he more genteel? ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, he was quite the gentleman at dinner. Even helped clean up and played with the doxies pups, who were only about 4 weeks old at the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: Me too. Night all.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Welcome to "The Big Freeze", Elaine.
> 
> Gee, a visit from Beej and you in the same week? I can hardly contain myself.
> 
> Gonna be here Saturday? Beej is buying.


Sorry Don. This visit is the equivalent of a 'drive by shooting'. Here tonight, home tomorrow (if the weather doesn't keep me here 'til Friday). 

Besides, Beej already bought me lunch. It'd be my turn to buy. Can't have that now, though, can we?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I snuck in and put on a pot of coffee for the early risers. Will leave breakfast for a while as I enjoy a strong brew.

Elaine, if your mission here is to stand on St. Vital street staring into a gaping hole, might I be so bold as to suggest that today's weather is not conducive to such activity.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!

Morning Sinc and thanks for the coffee! I have a question Sinc, what two books would you recommend to someone who wants to learn how to become a good writer?

Happy thanksgiving Dr. G.! Also, LOVED your post regarding the whales in SF harbour.

May the force be with you Matt!

I've been reading the Shang posts regarding the (not always so good) weather in different parts of the country. This week in Toronto is rather amazingly gorgeous for the second last week in November.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sheamus. I think perhaps your question on books to become a good writer might better be answered by Marc.

I learned all my writing skills, such as they are, via the school of hard knocks in a dozen or so newsrooms across the country. Never did read a book on the subject.


----------



## medic03

Mornin all, Happy Turkey day Marc and all those other Americans that are visiting the Shang today. 
Mmmmmn coffee - really needed that today!


----------



## Beej

Morning all. The mini-vacation begins.


----------



## Cameo

Vacation? What's that?

Morning everyone. Don - I think it is awful that you have that nasty weather already. We are not bad here - 10 degrees is what is called for today and not
too bad forecast for the weekend. Finally - possibly a weekend without rain.
It was getting really depressing. Gonna put up my Christmas decorations.

What is the earliest day the would be safe for bringing home a real tree? I
like to have my decorations up for the week between Christmas and New Years - and that week is my holiday week (first in five years YAAAYYYY). It has been 9 years since I have had a real tree.

All this talk about turkey is making me hungry - I LOVE turkey dinners. Thinking
of having xmas at my house this year if I can get a dining table and my oven fixed on time. Don't care to have my guests standing up for their dinner.

I am getting so ansty for holidays, and decorating and.................I have a little bit of sanding to do still and then the taping and if I can get that done this weekend then possibly I will be able to paint the following weekend. Then I can decorate.
Oh the plans.................where's the time?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Was up at dawn and went off to select our turkey. His name is Roger, and he is a fine fellow. Very quiet, but he loves doxies, which is helpful if he is to sit at our table. My wife is going to make a Thankgiving salmon for our feast.


----------



## Dr.G.

10AM and a chilly 2C here in St.John's. However, with no wind and beautiful sunshine, it is a fine day.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Foggy day in the GTA right now. I will take that over snow!


----------



## SINC

The snow is falling and the wind is howling and I have to go into the city. Drat. Wind chills are up over -28 here now.


----------



## Beej

Another crisp sunny day. Finally some good weather.

A couple people were giving out free hugs on a street corner. They even had a sign for english and one for french. Of course the french one may have said, "Free Kick in the Pants" for all I know, but I didn't find out.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm with you, Steve. Poor Don. Those are incredible temps for any time of the year. Stay warm and safe, mon frere.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Back from my trip south. Spend a great day in St Catherines with my mother on her 90th birthday. We went out for a nice dinner. Went to Toronto on Saturday to start the advocacy training and on to Queens Park to put into practice what we learned. It was very interesting to say the least.
Glad to be home though. the temps are +6 and sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Bob. Did your mom get a letter from the Queen?

Sunny and 5C here in St.John's at nearly 130PM.


----------



## Bolor

None that I am aware. I thought that was reserved for 100 years old.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, yes, you are correct. The 90th to 99th birthday gets a letter from the Prime Minister of Canada and the Governor General of Canada. 100th birthday gets a letter and a corgi from the Queen.


----------



## sheamusj

Welcome home Bob and congratulations to your Mom on the occasion of her 90th birthday!


----------



## SINC

Just returned from the city and what a mess. We must have had 6 inches of fresh snow this morning. The walks shovelled at 10 are two inches deep again right now.

Driving is awful and visibility along 170th street is about two car lengths. All school buses were sent home at 11:00 a.m. due to deteriorating roads to get the rural kids back home before they become impassible.

I hate long winters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, maybe you shall have an early spring. This sounds like a blizzard, which is when they have to close the schools early. Of course, 6 inches is what we get when we have flurries throughout the day. When we get 3-6 inches an hour, continuing all day, is when everything closes early. Luckily, you get a different kind of snow, one that is not wet and greasy.

Stay safe, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Here is an update. It has just stopped snowing:


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, that is a nice pic, Don. Very peaceful. Wait until the sun hits the snow and makes everything sparkle.


----------



## SINC

Ann is out shovelling it right now. My bet is she could care less if it sparkles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, at least it is light snow due to its dryness. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, tomorrow we are to get an inch of rain and then it will change to wet snow by midnight before changing back to rain. If it does not rain and we get snow, I'll send you some pics.


----------



## SINC

OK Marc, but it's time. I'm off to the local. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Walk carefully, Don. Bon soir.


----------



## SINC

I did and I am back.


----------



## overkill

Looks like a late night of work ahead of me. Just stopping in to say good evening to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, same with me. I am taking a break until 8PM my time and then it's back to grading.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm just getting home too. I've had trouble breathing lately which I attributed to the dry air and allergies. This afternoon I went to the doctor for an unrelated problem and didn't mention my breathing except to ask for some nasal spray. Then I had some running around to do and now that I'm back home, I'm beginning to think I might have pneumonia - my chest is really sore - woo is me, sigh.

I'm sure a good night's sleep will fix things up and I'll be good as new tomorrow.

Oh, I almost forgot it snowed here this afternoon - I had to dig the show brush out of the trunk. I'd take a picture, but it's dark now and by morning it will have all blown to Manitoba   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, a "snow brush"? Is the snow that dry in Regina? My neighbor bought a shovel that is meant for dry, fluffy snow. She has never used it in the past three winters. A snowblower under 8hp does not make it more than a winter or two in St.John's. 10 to 12hp is what is needed for the wet snow that we get every winter, especially Jan. and March.


----------



## overkill

Finally home! Think its shower and bed, so I am calling it a night. Good night everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, a "snow brush"? Is the snow that dry in Regina? My neighbor bought a shovel that is meant for dry, fluffy snow. She has never used it in the past three winters. A snowblower under 8hp does not make it more than a winter or two in St.John's. 10 to 12hp is what is needed for the wet snow that we get every winter, especially Jan. and March.


Yep, a show brush. I've had the same one for at least 20 years    It's so old I think the handle might be monkey wood.

My car is in underground parking, so there's little reason to ever clean snow or ice off it. I don't go out it the weather is bad so my involvement with winter is minimal. As long as the landlord keeps the boiler working so the heat stays on life is good here. Even if we do get heavy snow, the city is pretty quick about clearing it off the main streets and since I live right behind the biggest/most expensive hotel in town, we get real fast snow removal service. All our utility delivery lines are underground too so ice storms don't cause power interruptions. Pretty cozy here.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Time to call it a night, or day, or whatever.

Wonder if Elaine froze to the spot by that big hole in the ground she visits here in town?


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Wonder if Elaine froze to the spot by that big hole in the ground she visits here in town?


Bloody hell it was cold out there today. Didn't freeze in the spot, but the contractors neglected to show up so the City boys had to get out the 'universal key' (which is a 3' boltcutter) to cut the locks off so we could actually get into the vault.

Spent an hour out in the snow, then headed to the PW shop and did training, and then, following lunch, headed to the airport.

My lord, those roads were slippery. Slid right through the intersection of 178th and 100th Avenue ... ABS in the rental car pumping all the way through, but no traction so it was just ... me waving apologetically to the people as I went through the red light.

Fortunately everyone was driving slowly (I've never seen traffic on St. Albert Trail slower than 80 km/hr, even though the speed limit is 60. Today everyone was going 40 or less.)

Took two and a bit hours to drive from St. Albert to the airport. Traffic on Whitemud was going about 60 km/hr. Highway was about 80 (speed limit is 110).

Home now, remembering _why_ I moved to the coast.

Night all!


----------



## Beej

Hey, it's winter in Edmonton!  It's wonderful. We'll see how tomorrow ends up. It's all about the wind until you get to -30. Then it's just bad news.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!

Coffee, tea and OJ on the sideboard. Breakfast items include buttermilk blueberry pancakes with Maple Syrup, eggs over easy with corned beef hash, steel cut Irish Oats, onion rye bread or sunflower flax for toast, and a selection of jams and preserves. Enjoy.

My thoughts are with Don and the other members of the Shang who are experiencing Canadian winter.

Friday morning of a busy and productive work week. Only three weeks to go until I shut things down for a Christmas Holidays break.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Sheamus. Thanks for breakfast.

I will be spending another day at home with my youngest who hasn't yet recovered from his illness.He is finished with the flu, but now he has some other type of virus that he is fighting. I'll try to make another appointment with the Doctors today and see if there is anything that he may have missed the last time we were there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast, Sheamus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your youngest, Warren. Are the doctors overprescribing antibiotics?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Another TGIF. Thanks for breakfest Sheamus. Some pancakes will do fine this morning.

Warren, I hope your son gets better soon.

Hopefully work goes smooth today and we can have a nice transition into the weekend.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of your youngest, Warren. Are the doctors overprescribing antibiotics?


No. Our Doctor's office do not prescribe antibiotics.

He just gets sick from daycare.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear of your doctor's reluctance to overuse antibiotics, Warren.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Dr. G.!

Morning Steve!

Morning Warren... Keep you chin up and best wishes for your son's rapid and complete recovery!


----------



## Dr.G.

I find that being a teleprofessor keeps me from getting the constant colds that my students would bring back from their observation days in the public schools.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A speedy recovery for your little guy Warren.

#$%^ winter is doing its best to confine us to the house. Wind chills this morning are -30 with the temp at -20 and that's the good news. Lows Monday and Tuesday are forecast to be -35 without the wind chill factor. (See the weather thread.) Brrrrrr.

Glad you got back home Elaine. The roads here are so bad the morning radio reports are asking anyone who does not have to travel in Edmonton to please stay home. That two hours to the airport would be three or more this morning.

A friend who works downtown at the Edmonton Journal called to say he would stop by after work last night. The 15 km drive took him from 5:00 p.m. when he left until he arrived here at 7:10 p.m. He averaged about 8 kph for the trip.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all
Don, you are getting weather we normally get this time of year. While our fall has not been great, it hasn't been nearly as bad as yours. We dumped with snow last Friday when I was away and a lot of it has gone. It had drifted to over a foot in spots and right against our door. Poor mama had a lot of work to get out. Our neighbour came over with his snow blower and helped her out. Hopefully you will get an early spring to compensate.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Don!

Morning Bob!


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> I've had trouble breathing lately which I attributed to the dry air and allergies. This afternoon I went to the doctor for an unrelated problem and didn't mention my breathing except to ask for some nasal spray. Then I had some running around to do and now that I'm back home, I'm beginning to think I might have pneumonia - my chest is really sore - woo is me, sigh.
> 
> I'm sure a good night's sleep will fix things up and I'll be good as new tomorrow.


Margaret: how is your chest this morning? Get thee to a doctor and make him/her listen to your lungs. Don't be one of these 'oh I don't want to make any trouble' types.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I have to agree with Elaine on this one as well. I am not one to prescribe antibiotics for every cold, but at least have someone look/listen to your chest.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has gone from about 6C to over 9C in just over an hour. There is a big rainstorm headed our way, so this is why the air is getting warmer.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Margaret: how is your chest this morning? Get thee to a doctor and make him/her listen to your lungs. Don't be one of these 'oh I don't want to make any trouble' types.


Thanks for your concern Elaine and Dr. G - my chest is good this morning - I think the pain was a result of my struggle to suck in air through my congested nose and that's caused by allergies   

And allergies are hard to define or treat so I'll have to learn to live with it.

I've got a full range of air treatment/cleaners/purifiers/humidifiers etc, but none seem to do the job. My 10-year old grandson observed the array of gadgets and when I explained what they were all for, he suggested it would be cheaper to move - I'm beginning to agree with him.

I will keep your advice in mind though and won't let it get to the point where drastic measures are required.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better, Margaret.


----------



## RevMatt

Happy Friday, everyone. Hope the weekend away from the other sick kids gives you a bit of a break, MP. Our daughter has 3 molars coming in, but is otherwise well at the moment, blessedly.

Creative time in my life. The new webforum that the UCC has fired up is running well, and, at a time when the discussion here was becoming increasingly nasty and lacking in real conversation, it's given me a different source for writing and thinking. That keeps me from seeing you all as much as I would like, however, which is an unfortunate thing.

Mostly, though, I'm just very busy. Christmas workload dropped like a ton of bricks this week. I worked 4 nights this week in addition to the normal stuff, and it looks like 3 or 4 nights each and every week between now and Christmas. So I'm off an running. But there are also a lot of very exciting things going on in my work right now, changes left right and centre, real opportunities. Of course, as is always the case in my line of work, there is a fine line between an exciting new future and being shown the door. But I've only had one night of nervously being unable to sleep thus far, and truthfully, I wouldn't have it any other way. I know the status quo sucks, and trying to make do in it is not something I am good at. Here's hoping I'm not looking for work in the spring 

Off I go again. 45 minutes or so left to get work done before I leave to pick up my daughter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Matt. I hear what you are saying re work. The stack of assignments to grade on my desk is 57CM and growing. Still, no one, even the doxie pup, is teething, so I don't have that to go through. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Gosh, I barely get home and the Newfoundland Kid is gone to bed?

Sheesh.


----------



## Ena

Watched a bit of Corner Gas for the first time tonight and enjoyed it. Very well done. 

Might have snow or rain here overnight. Weather site I check wasn't sure. 
Very strange November weather.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all on a chilly Saturday morning in St. George.

To warm you up, we have coffee, tea and for those who fancy, I've made our Bolor Special (the best Hot Chocolate you've ever tasted).

So with the cold in mind, some nice big warm bowls of Oatmeal will be served along with blueberry pancakes, bacon and fresh squeezed OJ.

Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, the hot chocolate and oatmeal are very welcome this morning.

If you think it is cold in St. George, take a peek at our temperature this morning:


----------



## MaxPower

Yeah. That's Fresh. Brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the Bolor Special, Warren. Don, seems like things are finally warming up for you folks.

0C here this morning, with a bit of frost on the roof, but none on the lawns. Strange.


----------



## MaxPower

Sounds like our weather her Marc, except we have fog as well.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Thanks for the Bolor Special, Warren. Don, seems like things are finally warming up for you folks.
> 
> 0C here this morning, with a bit of frost on the roof, but none on the lawns. Strange.


Not strange at all Marc. What you have this morning is called "froost" thus it is only on the roof.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, we usually have morning fog, but most times it is just off-shore so as not to be an inland factor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, "froost" is frost on the car windshields only here in St.John's.


----------



## MaxPower

We have froost everywhere. Roofs, car windshields, the ground.....


----------



## Dr.G.

We actually have a windchill for the first time this year -- it is now -7C. That is cold for late Nov.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Warren! I appreciate the Saturday morning goodies!

Morning Don! Brrr!

Morning Dr. G.!


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. 

Our closest 'weather station' is up in Powell River (a 45 minute drive, 50 minute ferry ride, then a 25 minute drive), so we have to depend upon 'eye witness weather' (ie: looking out the window). So our 'official' forecast calls for snow and rain showers, but the eye witness weather report shows clear skies and no frost (which means it didn't get to the -1°C forecast overnight). I'll check the temperature when I go out. 

Lovely sunrise happening. Looks to be another beautiful day in paradise.

(And Don: "Brrrrr" I see by the Edmonton long term forecast it's supposed to warm up by _next_ weekend.)


----------



## SINC

Our temperature has fallen and our wind chill has "increased" since I got up Marc. 










And yes Elaine, it is still very cold. I have to go out to measure a new home for railings and spindles under construction in Spruce Grove at noon. With no heat inside yet, that will be one cold job today.


----------



## overkill

Good Saturday morning to everyone. Woke up to some think fog coming off the lake this morning. Visibility is very low right now, but hopefully that will improve as the day goes on.

Time to dive into some work. Hope everyone has a good day. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Good Saturday morning to everyone. Woke up to some think fog coming off the lake this morning. Visibility is very low right now, but hopefully that will improve as the day goes on.
> 
> Time to dive into some work. Hope everyone has a good day. Cheers!


Morning Steve.

What a morning. Froost in St. John's and now "think" fog in Etobicoke.

I guess that old expression "no foggy idea" won't happen in Etobicoke.


----------



## winwintoo

Several years ago, I got caught up in the local custom of checking gas mileage to keep track of how much it was costing me to run my car. The results of my carefully compiled spreadsheets were disappointing and caused me endless anxiety. I shared my frustration with a wise person who had considerable experience with reducing fuel consumption since he was a long-haul trucker and fuel was a major expense in his business. I expected him to offer me some advice about reducing fuel consumption.

His advice took a different spin. "If it's just going to make you mad, quit keeping track of it." Hmmmm.

Since paying at the pump was inevitable if I wanted to continue driving, I took his advice and no longer agonize about the price of gas.

That worked so well, I began applying his advice in other areas as well. 

So while my friends and neighbours are obsessing over the weather, I ignore it completely. If I need to go out, I look out the window and watch the people passing by - if they are getting wet, I assume it's raining. If they are muffled about the head and ears and walking like stiff-legged robots, it must be cold. If I see all white when I look out the window, it must be snowing. If it's all black, it must be night and time to go to bed - whatever I wanted to go out for can wait till tomorrow. 

     

Margaret


----------



## SINC

An excellent attitude indeed, Margaret.

I do track my mileage, but only when on highway trips and especially in the motor home. By checking each tank and making notes of terrain and my driving habits on that leg, I have been able to reduce my gas consumption considerably.

I never worry about gas in the Suzuki, I just fill 'er up when it needs it, which is usually twice a month.


----------



## overkill

SINC said:


> Morning Steve.
> 
> What a morning. Froost in St. John's and now "think" fog in Etobicoke.
> 
> I guess that old expression "no foggy idea" won't happen in Etobicoke.


 you got me there Don. Looks like the fog penetrated my brain before I could perform proper spell check!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> An excellent attitude indeed, Margaret.
> 
> I do track my mileage, but only when on highway trips and especially in the motor home. By checking each tank and making notes of terrain and my driving habits on that leg, I have been able to reduce my gas consumption considerably.
> 
> I never worry about gas in the Suzuki, I just fill 'er up when it needs it, which is usually twice a month.


I should add that I work at home, live in an apartment with underground parking and since I only need to go out to get groceries and my car is pretty low-tech I only need gas about every other month    

So in addition to changing my attitude, I've arranged my life to eliminate most of the frustrations that plague others   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Still a chilly 1C here in St.John's, but at least the sun is out. There is not the warmth as it was last week when we got up to 19C. Such is Life.


----------



## overkill

Fog is slowly lifting around us.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> So in addition to changing my attitude, I've arranged my life to eliminate most of the frustrations that plague others.
> Take care, Margaret


Good attitude, Margaret. You'll live long and happily. :clap: 

It's the stress from worrying about things over which we really have no control that kills us, you know. 

(My mantra: if I can do something about it, I'll do something about it. If I can't ... then worry isn't going to change anything.)


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Good attitude, Margaret. You'll live long and happily. :clap:
> 
> It's the stress from worrying about things over which we really have no control that kills us, you know.
> 
> (My mantra: if I can do something about it, I'll do something about it. If I can't ... then worry isn't going to change anything.)


My younger, and very successful brother who works in an industry where stress could very well ruin his life, says "There are about 6 billion other people in the world -- I think I'll let one of them worry about that (whatever "that" may be)"

I only wish I had learned some of these lessons earlier in my life, but better late than never.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you might just be ready for "The Way of the Doxie" training. Think of Zen meditation mixed with Jewish mysticism, with a touch of Christian kindness, all the while you learn about the "ways" in which doxies live.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset here in St.John's. Sad that the sun sets at 416PM, however. Still, with clear skies and just some clouds to the west, I can see why we are going down to a cold -3C tonight.


----------



## Bolor

Oh darn. I missed the Bolor Special. That'll teach me to be tardy


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you know that there is your special brew whenever you want some. The other Bolor Special was for the general crowd. You are an honored guest of the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Just back from the measuring episode in Spruce Grove. I swear it was 20 degrees colder inside that house than it was outside.

But it is done. Now I'm off to the local to have one with the boys.


----------



## Dr.G.

Walk safely, mon frere, and "arrive alive".


----------



## winwintoo

Well, I had to go out and test the weather situation for myself. It' nippy out, but inside that hockey rink, it was at least 20 degrees colder than outside - I can relate to Don in that regard.

My granddaughter almost had a shutout today, but the other team managed to sneak one goal past her. Considering that Hannah could barely stand up on her goalie skates a month ago, she's doing really well.

Now I'm going to wrap my frozen fingers around a cup of tea and then try to get some work done.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Just back from the measuring episode in Spruce Grove. I swear it was 20 degrees colder inside that house than it was outside.
> 
> But it is done. Now I'm off to the local to have one with the boys.


C'mon Don.

We all know it isn't just one


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> C'mon Don.
> 
> We all know it isn't just one


Never is. Always two.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Never is. Always two." Always pairing, always caring.


----------



## SINC

I don't want to brag, but I have tried to grow Christmas Cacti for years without success at having them bloom for the season. One once bloomed in July. Go figure. But oh baby, is this year different story. All three are in bloom. Happy days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, Don. You are a father of triplets.


----------



## RevMatt

Nice flowers, Don.  Well done, indeed. I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Matt, it has been a fine weekend. Sadly, time to call it a night. I have loads of grading to do, so I have just finished my last case study for the night, and shall try to get some sleep before starting in again tomorrow. If I can spare a moment, I shall make brunch. If not, someone else shall make a fine meal, I'm sure.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: Me too. Night all.


----------



## winwintoo

> The Final Exam
> 
> 
> At Duke University, there were four sophomores taking chemistry and all of them had an "A" so far. These four friends were so confident, that the weekend before finals they decided to visit some friends and have a big party. They had a great time, but after all the hearty partying, they slept all day Sunday and didn't make it back to Duke until early Monday morning.
> 
> Rather than taking the final then, they decided that after the final they would explain to their professor why they missed it. They said that they visited friends but on the way back they had a flat tire. As a result, they missed the final. The professor agreed they could make up the final the next day.
> 
> The guys were excited and relieved. They studied that night for the exam. The Professor placed them in separate rooms and gave them a test booklet. They quickly answered the first problem, worth 5 points. Cool, they thought!
> 
> Each one in a separate room, thinking this was going to be easy.... then they turned the page.
> 
> On the second page was written....
> 
> 
> For 95 points: Which tire?________________


Priceless.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Ann just arrived home so I made her a hot chocolate. I had my all time favourite, a hot cup of Postum. If you want a late night drink that is caffeine free, try this old standby. It's tasty too.


----------



## medic03

Don I have never tried postum. What does it taste like.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. A cloudy 9?this morning.

Extra strong coffee, tea, bacon/saussage (or both), eggs, toast and hash browns are now being served.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. thanks for the big breakfast Warren.

Treena, I really find it difficult to describe the taste of Postum for you. It is made with roasted grains and comes in a jar like instant coffee. It look a bit like instant coffee too, although it is much drier looking and finer ground.

It has a very unique taste that I cannot describe. It tastes nothing like I have ever tasted that I can compare it too, although is is quite pleasant.

It is a warm and welcome comfort drink to me, but you would have to try it for yourself and my bet is that if you do, you won't be able to tell me what it tastes like either.


----------



## MaxPower

Is it something like Ovalteen Don?


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Treena!

Morning Warren! Thank you for the coffee and breakfast!

Morning Don! Are the cold temperatures giving any problems for your house or vehicles?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Is it something like Ovalteen Don?


Dunno, never had Ovalteen Warren.


----------



## SINC

sheamusj said:


> Morning Don! Are the cold temperatures giving any problems for your house or vehicles?


The house is cool as we keep the thermostat at 18. The vehicles are not a problem. Two of them are inside an unheated garage (49 Meteor and 70 Monte Carlo), one in a heated garage (my Suzuki 4 x 4). The motor home also sits outside and I start it once a month. The Exterra and Windstar sit out all winter and both are equipped with an auto start set to -30, so if it gets that cold, they automatically start and run for 8 minutes. Cold weather starts pose no problems for us, but there are plenty of people who do not look after their vehicles who keep the tow truck booster services busy.


----------



## MaxPower

I think they are both similar beverages since they are next to each other on the grocery shelf.

My cousin used to live in Edmonton and he told me that it gets so cold there in the winter that people just leave their cars running at the grocery store. Is that true?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I think they are both similar beverages since they are next to each other on the grocery shelf.
> 
> My cousin used to live in Edmonton and he told me that it gets so cold there in the winter that people just leave their cars running at the grocery store. Is that true?


Well, it does get cold, but 99% of people do not leave their cars running anywhere.

The worst offenders are oil field rig workers who leave their pickups idling for days on end outside restaurants while eating, the bar while having a beer, the shopping centre while shopping etc. But most just turn them off. You can safely leave a car unattended in -40 degree weather for up to three hours and it will start. Any more than that and you better have an auto starter kit or plug it in.


----------



## medic03

Don I will try the postum. I can't drink anything caffeinated after 12 noon or it will cause me a sleepless night. 
As for the cold. I am from a little town up near where Bolor lives. Up north all vehicles have block heaters in them so there is usually the plug-in cord emerging from your cars hood. When I first moved to TO everybod asked me if I had one of those new electric cars. Gotta love those city folks! 
If I would leave my contacts in my case in the car in January they would freeze solid(yup frozen solid saline)


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don I will try the postum. I can't drink anything caffeinated after 12 noon or it will cause me a sleepless night.


Let us know how you like it Treena. Since it is caffeine free it should not bother you, but I will be more interested in your description of its taste. I certainly can't come close to describing it other than pleasant.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. My wife and I decided to get up early, feed and take the doxies outside, and then go back to bed. We made our own "mid-morning delights", so no brunch for me (  :love2: ).


----------



## MLeh

Marc: TMI

Morning all.

About 4" of snow outside.

Ovaltine and Postum don't taste anything alike.

Enjoy your Sunday, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc: TMI". Elaine, if "TMI" means "Take Me In", I shall be frank and tell you that my wife and I are not into threesomes. Sorry.

4" of snow????? When are the troops being called out?


----------



## Ena

Morning all.

Heavy rain all night and now it just started to snow. No fruit or veg in the house so I had better get out in case the snow sticks. 

Keep warm and dry everyone.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc: TMI". Elaine, if "TMI" means "Take Me In", I shall be frank and tell you that my wife and I are not into threesomes. Sorry.


TMI=Too Much Information


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, remember that the Doxie Emergency Squad delivers fresh produce and veggies, along with medical supplies.


----------



## Dr.G.

OH!!!!!!! Thanks for this info, Elaine. I have never seen "TMI" before, especially since in my field, there can never really be "too much information". Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 5C as the Santa Claus parade is about to begin here in St.John's. We are not going to have our traditional doxie float and hot air balloon this year, due to all of the work my wife and I have this weekend. I know that the children shall be sad, but the doxies will still be there in person, which makes everyone happy.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
We had a fellow from Spain working here one winter. When told that we plug our cars in, he thought we all carried extra long extension cords to dun our cars.


----------



## Ena

Back home from my trip out and it's a good thing I went when I did. Big fluffy flakes of snow are piling up. Traction in my car was not good in all the slush.


----------



## SINC

Leah, our neighbour on the side where we keep the motor home, just stopped by to tell me an alarm was going off inside the MH.

I went out to find the smoke detector going full tilt in the -26 degree interior of the MH. I checked everything and all is normal so I pulled to off the roof and took out the battery.

It must be the extreme cold that caused it to go off.

I started and ran the engine for 15 minutes or so and all operated normally there too.

Curious indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it could have been a sign from God for you to take the MH to someplace warm and cozy.


----------



## Ena

Shovelled off my driveway with no injuries. The snow was very wet. Used the shovel that has been kept after quite a few moves after being bought in Saskatchewan. Shovel is usually put to use lifting leaves into the compost bin. 

Thank goodness tomorrow is a day off work too.


----------



## Dr.G.

I recall the first time I shovelled snow here in St.John's. My neighbor came over to show me how to do it properly. As well, he suggested I get different shovels for the different types of snow. I now have 9 different shovels, and a chopper for when there is thick ice in the driveway. I hate winter, and I hate to shovel, but since it has to be done, I am prepared.


----------



## SINC

I just answered the door and it was my neighbour John, Leah's husband who is in the military and currently training to go to Afghanistan. He wanted me to know that when he left for the garrison this morning at 5:30 a.m., the alarm in the motor home was going. I thanked him and told him of his wife alerting me near noon. I guess the darn thing was going for over 7 hours in this kind of temperature. Pretty good for a 9 volt battery to last that long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, maybe it was God sending a message of "stay safe" to your neighbor, John?


----------



## SINC

Marc, it will be a sad day when John leaves for his 9 month tour of duty. I will say a small prayer for his safety each day he is gone as well as for his wife, four children and his Mom and Dad who live with him. They are fine neighbours indeed.

He is a brave man in his late 30s with five full tours of Bosnia under his belt, but this will be his first in Afghanistan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, may he return safe and sound after his tour of duty. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Nap time for me. Back later.


----------



## overkill

Good evening and good night everyone. Looks to be a long week ahead. Need my rest.


----------



## SINC

Time that I too turned in for the night as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready, along with some fine breakfast delights for one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bland 6C at just after 9AM. There was a fine sunrise a couple of hours ago, but now it is just cloudy.


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Off and running I go. Two soldiers to memorialise this coming Sunday. First ones in a long time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Matt. "Lest we Forget". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Matt and the rest of you when you get up. Colder here again today, but forecast is for our coldest day yet tomorrow. Wind chill factors will be in the -45 range. I AM NOT PLANNING ANY OUTDOOR ACTIVITIES.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Fresh snow again this morning, but still calm and the temperature is just hovering below freezing. About 10" piled up on our patio table/snow gauge. I'm not planning any outside activities today either, but only because I've got a pile of work on my desk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. The snow plows have been sent from St.John's to Vancouver/Victoria this morning. It seems a bit much to transport crews and machines across the country when Thursday's rain will wash everything away. Still, when the call came out, we responded. 

7C and cloudy here this afternoon in St. John's. A bland day.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!

Thanks for the coffee Dr. G.!

Best wishes Matt!

Morning Steve!

Morning Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sheamus.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all. Still nursing my little one. We had him at the Emergency on Saturday and aside from an ear infection, he also has bronchitis. So back on the antibiotics we go.

But he is on the mend as we speak getting into trouble as usual. And that's and good thing.


----------



## SINC

I'd type something, but . . .


----------



## Bolor

I feel your pain, brother


----------



## Ena

Checking in from snow bound Victoria and it's still coming down. Not going out today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is starting to set low in the horizon, and it is only 3:15PM (official sunset is at 4:15PM). With clear skies, the current 6C will dip down to a chilly -3C overnight. Might even get a bit of snow of our own, but nothing like the folks out west ....................... not yet, at least. When the crocus are up in Victoria, we have usually passed out 10 feet of snow level. When the leaves are out in the rest of Canada, we are watching the 10 to 21 feet of snow finally start to melt away. Such is Life in Canada.


----------



## SINC

In case you missed it in the weather thread, here's what it looks like after last nights snow with more on the way tonight and tomorrow:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you are getting there. Still, it will not pile up, and up, and up until it is over the motorhome. I should send you some of my pictures to give you a sense of what your poor MH would be up against in my driveway.

Still, I am not making light of your conditions, since there is bitterly cold temps to go with that snow. Stay safe, mon frere.


----------



## medic03

Don, I am surprised you guys are getting so much snow with it being so cold and all. Usually when the thermometer drops like it has it can't snow. I am heading to the interior of BC next week - was told they got a dumping of the white stuff though I don't think it is frigidly cold there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, that is the way it is here in St.John's. Temps of -10 or colder usually mean we won't get snow. Of course, when we do get hit with blizzards of snow, blown about by hurricane-force winds, it is usually a "nor'easter" from the north east and off of the ocean. When it snows nonstop for over a day, cars are usually totally covered. During the winter of 00/01, when we got 21 feet of snow, Don's MH would have been totally buried in my driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Need to be up very early to start grading tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie.  Paix.


----------



## medic03

Night Marc, hope you have pleasant dreams. I think I may go off into that la la land my self. Night all!


----------



## SINC

Night Marc and Treena. Still waiting for that critique on the taste of Postum, Treena.


----------



## SINC

Time now for me to pull the pin as well. Night all.


----------



## medic03

Don, I haven't made it near a grocery store yet. SInce I start my 4 week vaca next week thought it best not to stock the fridge - I can't go into a store and buy just one thing


----------



## medic03

It appears I am the first one on-line this am. I know I am not the first one up I think for breakfast we shall have my favorite again. Poached eggs on toast with a nice fruit salad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the fruit, Treena. I am not a poached egg fan, but my wife liked the way you made them this morning.


----------



## RevMatt

morning, everyone. It would appear that the apocalypse has come to BC. Hang in there, all of you.
The weekend is here for me. So off to another day of fun. The daughter slept badly, and so I am tired. Very, very tired. Looking forward to nap time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Matt. Naps are good ............ very good. Sadly, I must work now.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from yet another bitterly cold day in Alberta with no end in sight.

A good day to work on finishing the columns and that means staying inside.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Some more fog has rolled in this morning. Time to get a coffee and start the gears of work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada's Official Weather Warnings

City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park
7:48 AM MST Tuesday 28 November 2006

Wind chill warning for
City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park issued 

Persons in or near this area should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and take necessary safety precautions. Watch for updated statements. 

In extreme emergencies, the Doxie Rescue Squad is on stand-by and may be dispatched at a moment's notice.


----------



## Bolor

morning all
Boy, you westerners are really getting it!!!! You have my sincere sympathy. You may be sure when it ends for you, it will start for us.
We are currently under a freezing rain warning and if it happens, it will not be fun. I hate when that happens. I much prefer snow to freezing rain. It should be gone by tomorrow (high of +9) and I hope by Thursday it all will stop. But then they are calling for a high of -4 and snow.:-( ... and I have to go to Smoothrock Falls Thursday. To quote Marc: "we shall see"


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, it is 1C with a windchill of -6C, and my wife is complaining. It is a damp cold, which she hates. Still, she said that she does not want to experience the high wind chills of Alberta, even though she grew up in Calgary and Edmonton.


----------



## Bolor

I really feel for both the Albertans and the BCers. They didn't do anything to deserve that


----------



## SINC

Yep current wind chill is -41 with a temp of -28. The wind is brutally cold and one cannot stay outside unless properly dressed.

This afternoon we begin a remodel job here in town and will work in an uninsulated double garage to make all the saw cuts necessary with a propane heater running so the installers hands don't freeze.

Life must go on in spite of the weather.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I remember one winter when I lived in Edmonton the temperature never went above -30° for over a month and the Journal handed out "I survived....." certificates. Do you remember that? I've lost mine, but I remember it well.

That was one of those times when you left your car running in the parking lot because for sure if you shut it off, it wouldn't start again.

It's cold here too, but I need to get to a store today or I'll starve to death.

Matt, you should have sent your daughter to me last night - I wasn't sleeping either, so I know there will be a few naps for me today.

And the work is piling up.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, I remember one winter when I lived in Edmonton the temperature never went above -30° for over a month and the Journal handed out "I survived....." certificates. Do you remember that? I've lost mine, but I remember it well.
> 
> That was one of those times when you left your car running in the parking lot because for sure if you shut it off, it wouldn't start again.


I was in Grande Prairie that winter of 69-70 when we went 32 consecutive days with the thermometer never rising above -20 Farenhiet. (-29 Celcius)

I left my 1966 Mercury idling for four days straight during the coldest of that spell which got to -53 Farenhiet and stayed below -50 for four of those days.

Now that was cold and I too lost my Journal certificate. Drat.


----------



## Sonal

From a friend in Victoria--who had asked me only a few weeks ago if it had snowed in Toronto yet.


----------



## MLeh

Bah ... that's nothing ... this is our deck yesterday afternoon. Finally stopped snowing last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I feel for the people who are homeless in Edmonton and Calgary in these sorts of temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my wife received one of these certificates. It dealt with the bitterly low temps and walking to school each day ................ and surviving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, that may be a great deal of snow where you are now, but here in St.John's, that is what we get with off and on flurries over a 24 hour period. When that sort of snow comes in less than 8 hours, we have what is called "snow". When twice that comes in less than 24 hours, we have "heavy snow". When three times that comes in less than 24 hours, we have a "heavy snowfall warning". When it hits 50cm+, blown into 3-5 meter drifts by 75-125kp/h winds, that is called a "blizzard" and a "nor'easter". I have never seen such snow in my life until I came here. Email me at [email protected] if you want to see some pics of the type of snow we get here. I have no way of posting them here, and the one time Don posted them people sent me PMs saying I used Photoshop to fix these pics up.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I have no way of posting them here, and the one time Don posted them people sent me PMs saying I used Photoshop to fix these pics up.


Here is one of Marc's snow shots. That would be him with the shovel!


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Here is one of Marc's snow shots. That would be him with the shovel!


Oh, I believe you. And I know that everyone else gets worse weather than us. I'm not complaining, really. But our municipality is just not equipped to keep the roads clear at all. They've got a dump truck with a scraper on the bottom. They run up the roads scraping the worst of the snow off to the side and dumping salt on the rest. That's all they can do. The highway maintenance contractor has a proper snowplough, but the side roads are nasty. My daughter got a 'snow day' today just because the buses couldn't run. Try thinking about your roads if the city didn't plough but just waited for it to melt! 

I grew up in Calgary, and don't remember ever getting a snow day from school or work, because the cities that are used to winter can at least keep the main roads clear. 

(I do remember a couple of winters in Calgary when we couldn't get the car out of the garage because we lived in one of those civilised neighbourhoods with all the detached garages out back opening onto the alley, which didn't get cleared until everything else was done.)

PS: And we've had *60 cm* accumulated on our deck so far, no drifting, but 'real snow fall' and it's snowing again.


----------



## Beej

Still in Alberta. When it was windy, ears fell off. When it wasn't, it was great walking weather if you had a scarf and something for the ears. Ah, Prairie winters...my cracked lips are a sign of contentment.


----------



## MLeh

I have to go back to Edmonton the week of Dec 18th, so if you could use up all the cold before then, Beej, I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for posting that pic, Don. Now, imagine a month later, the snow is half way up the first floor window at my neighbor's house ............. and a month after that, there is no first floor window visible in anyone's house. Keep in mind that this was the year we "only" received 17 feet of snow, which came after our "fake winter" when we got only 13 feet of snow, which followed our record-setting 21feet of snow. The pics I have of that year are unbelievable (e.g., in 9 days, we received over 5 feet of snow).


----------



## Ena

Home from work after taking the bus both ways. Kinda neat as people of all ages were chatting while we waited for the bus in the cold and dark morning. People here say good morning to the driver too and thank him when they get off. 
More snow might be on the way.


----------



## SINC

Sounds to me like the people on the buses today have caught the spirit of The Shang, Ann. Perhaps your membership here had a hand in spreading the goodwill to all those people. The Shang reaches out in mysterious ways.


----------



## Beej

Flight delayed, but it looks ok. Should I just get a job in Calgary and stay here?


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Flight delayed, but it looks ok. Should I just get a job in Calgary and stay here?


Only if you're buying.


----------



## Beej

I must be. I'm not going to charge the company for "angry" beers. Nachos, however, are another matter.


----------



## overkill

Good morning to everyone. Coffee and tea is served. We have french toast ready with Canadian maple syrup. We also have some nice chocolate chip and carrot muffins hot from the oven. Fruit platter is served with fresh kiwis and pineapple slices for all to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Beautiful sunrise this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee and fruit this morning, Steve. How lucky we are to have had you stumble into our lives here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Thanks for the kind words Marc. I have really enjoyed getting to know everyone here in The Shang


----------



## medic03

great breakfast Steve, must eat and run off to work though Will help with dishes on tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Steve, Marc and Treena. Another bitterly cold start to our day, which is Wednesday and time for me to edit file three columns. Back after that . . .


----------



## SINC

Ah, done for another week!

And now for something completely different:

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/bageldance/


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Looks like most of you are off doing your "thing". Oops, Steve is still here. Ah well I'm off now to do my "thing"


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, only 17 more bagel-baking days until Hanukkah. Shalom, you old "mensch".


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny but chilly -1.5C here at nearly 330PM. Sadly, the sun is starting to set in about a half hour. I have finished getting my wood (1/2 cord of birch, split and dried) into the garage. This should last me a winter or two. We shall see. The doxies love to lie around the base of the woodstove, about 3 feet away, and fall asleep in the warmth of the stove.


----------



## Cameo

hmmm- woodstove and a warm toddy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, a hot woodstove and a room temp glass of Manischewitz concord grape wine. That is heaven for me.............even with the doxies all curled up next to me.

http://www.manischewitz.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset here in St.John's. The official sunset is 4:13PM, far too early for it to start getting dark.


----------



## winwintoo

When I was growing up, our house was heated by the wood stove in the kitchen that Mom cooked on, and a pot-bellied wood burning heater in the central bedroom. The pot-bellied wood burner was larger than those you see in movies of the old west, and it was pretty fancy for such a pedestrian appliance. It had a chromed thing on the top - sort of a hood ornament - and a chrome fender that ran around the bottom of it about a foot off the floor.

I remember fondly, sitting with my feet up on that fender while my Mom taught me to knit and crochet. 

I don't think my feet have ever been warm since  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, this is a small cast-iron box, made in Quebec, and it is just right for the size of the family room. I like to watch the news as I stoke up the stove, and this calms the doxies down to the point where they sack out and let me listen to the news.


----------



## sheamusj

Hello to everyone late on this Wednesday afternoon!

These last three days a bit crazy work-wise. Nice to drop into the Shang, even if only for a moment. I do hope everyone is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sheamus. Pull up a chair and have some herbal tea ............ and pet one of the doxies.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm just back from shopping. We've had quite a bit of snow and they city seems to have decided to let nature take it's course with regard to snow removal.

Now my grandson is here grabbing some music on my other computer and we've ordered a pizza for supper.

While I wait for the pizza to arrive, I'll pull up a chair by the stove here and pet one of the doxies.

Later, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Home and very glad to be so. Snowed again this afternoon so it's going to be another early start tomorrow with having to take the bus to work. Looking forward to sleeping in until 6:50 am when this odd stuff called snow is finally gone.


----------



## SINC

Sorry, but I've got bagels on my mind today, and besides, that tune is sooooo catchy!

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/bageldance/


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, our home-made pizzas are the best. You select you own toppings and don't have to worry about anything else. I know that it will be hard not to slip one of the doxies a piece of crust, but please restrain yourself. They get enough treats during the day. Bon apetite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, when my wife and I were in Calgary one Christmas, we stayed at my father-in-laws home. It snowed about 4 inches overnight. Since we were still on St.John's time, by 6AM there my body was telling me it was 930AM. So, I went out to shovel his walk, and driveway and sidewalk. He could not believe how much effort I had put into shoveling up "all this snow" (when we have flurries here in St.John's, we get between 2-4 inches). I had to chuckle, because this was dry snow that was easy to push and throw.

My wife's brother, who grew up with my wife in Calgary and Edmonton, came to visit us from Austrailia in St.John's one winter. Her brother is younger than I am and far more fit than I am by a longshot. He came out to help me shovel when we got hit with a snowfall of about 8 inches. I did not need his help, but I appreciated the offer. After about 1/2 hour he quit. He said that he was going to go an get me a snowblower if this is what I had to put up with each winter. I again chuckled, and asked him to listen -- did he hear any snowblowers going??? No, and that was because it is easier to shovel 6 to 8 inches than to get a snowblower going.

I guess it is all a matter of perspective. I fear that the early winter in the west will spell doom for use here in St.John's.

Can anyone remember what the winter of 2000/01 was like out west? Maybe if you had a similar winter then as you are having now, I had better get that snowblower, since the winter of 2000/01 saw 21 feet of snow fall in St.John's, from early Dec. until late May. Actually, maybe a snowblower is now enough ............... maybe a plow ................. or a back hoe?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, bagels, bagels, everywhere, and not a bit of creamcheese.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Loads of work to do today, but there is fresh tea and coffee, as well as all sorts of breakfast varieties for any and all who thirst/hunger. Paix.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Dr. G.! 

And, your coffee is a blessing this morning. 

Morning all!

This morning I watched with great pleasure "Bagel Dance" as presented by Sir Don... a nobleman of true talents, and... as now clearly revealed, also a wonderfully gifted impressario of the old school! 

Kudos Don! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## RevMatt

Morning all. I am, once again, run off my feet work wise. Hope you all are having wonderful days.


----------



## Bolor

Morning all. Trip to Smoothrock Falls cancelled for today. Can't say I'm sorry with the unpredictability of the weather. Still, we didn't get the expected snow last night. Maybe it's still coming.
Thanks for breakfast Marc.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. We finally got a break in the weather as it is much warmer this morning at -14.

Thanks for the coffee Marc.

Ran across this and post it here for Margaret who enjoys Maxine:


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for that chuckle, Don. And ain't it the truth  

Mom and I had plans to go out for lunch and make a day of it, but she just called and the Norwalk virus has found it's way to her nursing home and she doesn't want to go out.

So, work it is.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. 0C and about an inch of snow has fallen this morning. Another inch or so is expected, with 9C temps and rain overnight to take it all away. Still, by Sunday, with more snow predicted, the bottom layer shall be formed and then we will see how much more (from 10-21+ feet) will fall on top of that in the next five to six months.


----------



## Cameo

We have the chance of snow tomorrow I believe.

Three weeks and I have my first holidays in five years.
I am going to stay home for the entire five days. Live in
my pyjamas. Putter around my house to my hearts desire.
First time living in a place where that is what I want to do.

Don, I hope the temp's continue to rise for you. 

Margaret - I hope your mom doesn't come down with that virus, or has she already?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Jeanne. If you have been a good girl this year, maybe Santa or Hanukkah Harry will bring you a doxie puppy.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> We have the chance of snow tomorrow I believe.
> 
> Three weeks and I have my first holidays in five years.
> I am going to stay home for the entire five days. Live in
> my pyjamas. Putter around my house to my hearts desire.
> First time living in a place where that is what I want to do.
> 
> Don, I hope the temp's continue to rise for you.
> 
> Margaret - I hope your mom doesn't come down with that virus, or has she already?


Mom hasn't got the virus and we're keeping our fingers crossed. She managed to escape the last virus scare they had too even though one of the ladies in her room got it. Mom keeps busy with reading and her computer so she doesn't really mind that she can't go out.

Five days in your pj's will be enough, and you'll be wanting to get dressed and go back to work just so you can feel "normal". Any more days than that and you'll get used to it and never want to leave the house. Ask me how I know   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, your holiday plans sound just perfect to me. I like not having to keep checking what time it is when on holiday as I have to at work. Lots of pressure to get things done by a certain time every day. 

Snow and ice is melting here.


----------



## SINC

This will be a very different holiday season for me. Our youngest son is married and will spend Christmas and New Years at his in-laws home this year. Our oldest is in halifax and will not make it home either.

Ann, in her last holiday season before retirement, volunteered to work both holidays so fellow workers with young families can celebrate Christmas.

That will leave my daughter and I to spend Christmas and new Years together. But wait, she has been invited out on both holidays to friend's houses.

Bottom line? I'm gonna get out that old Elvis record about a Blue, Blue Christmas to keep me company for the holidays. That and my friends in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you haven't seen my gift to you yet. I could send it for Hanukkah, but it will be a great treat on Christmas morning to see the look on your face. My gift will be in the box with all of the air holes. Don't forget to take the gift outside ASAP.


----------



## SINC

I er, uh, ah, kinda forgot to mention that I will be stuck with our @#* dog as well. Best you keep the contents of the box with the air holes something he likes, as he is always ready to bite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don my gift will take care of your "@#* dog as well"............along with any badgers or wolverines creeping around your home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: Yep, time for me to turn in too. Night all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF has arrived and to celebrate I have a bottle of Baileys to compliement our coffee this morning. Tea is also hot and ready. We have waffles, pancakes, and bagels for everyone. Canadian maple syrup, and lots of carmelized fruit toppings for your pancakes and waffles. Anyone who wants some whipped cream, please help yourself. Enjoy the day. Cheers!

Oh and of course our fruit platter is also out for people topick from


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Steve! The coffee with Baileys is super... Thank you!

Morning all!


----------



## medic03

Nice breakfast Steve, since I am off today and up at 0630 I can sit and enjoy it. I'll even do the dishes. I think I shall go and read the newspaper, clean up a bit and wrap some christmas presents. I have to go and deliver some today then I am off to a sabbath dinner at what people told me was the best deli in the city. Marc, I was told not to ask for butter on my white bread or milk with my dinner


----------



## medic03

mornin, Sheamus!


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Shjeamus, Treena et all. I guess Marc is busy grading papers this morning.

Good breakfast Steve and since I do not have to work today, the Bailey's is welcome. Reminds me of summer camping.

Now that I have a coffee, I am off to read the morning paper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, that was quite the breakfast. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, I was told not to ask for butter on my white bread or milk with my dinner." Treena, a wise suggestion, especially at a Jewish deli. Ask for chicken fat, rye bread (or pumpernickle bread), and a glass of seltzer. Or, be creative and ask for a "two cents plain" or an "egg cream". If they have their roots from New York City, they shall know what to give you.


----------



## medic03

According to these friends it is the best and closest deli to those found in NYC. I think I'll pass on the chicken fat but the rye and seltzer I can handle. You have piqued my curiosity with the egg cream ( I have only heard that term in conjunction with egg nog - and that can't be right in this context) and"two cents plain"


----------



## SINC

We interrupt this thread to bring you this:

http://www.santa-at-home.com/pages/track.html


----------



## medic03

Marc, I just looked up those two items. Two cents plain:lmao: But I thought that the Egg Cream was a no no for one of it's ingredients.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, sadly, the "two cents plain" no longer costs two cents (except here in the Cafe Chez Marc) and there is no cream nor eggs in the "egg cream". We have a heart-friendly establishment here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what about Hanukkah Harry? First night of Hanukkah is on Dec. 16, 2006 at sunset Saturday, and then for the next 7 nights.


----------



## Beej

It's Friday and nice fluffy snowflakes are falling. Feels like a relaxing day.


----------



## medic03

Marc, isn't there milk in an egg cream?


----------



## medic03

Beej, I wish it was snowing here, it hasn't stopped raining (pouring) all night. I hope it stays above 0 or we'll will be in for some nasty freezing rain.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, what about Hanukkah Harry? First night of Hanukkah is on Dec. 16, 2006 at sunset Saturday, and then for the next 7 nights.


Here you go Marc:

http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/status/hanukkahcountdown.html


----------



## MaxPower

Don,

If you didn't have that dislike for flying, you would be more than welcome to spend Christmas in Texas with us this year.

Nothing says Christmas that being at the range firing off a few .357 rounds.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Treena! How's the recovery?

Morning again Steve!

Morning Don!

Morning Dr. G.!

Morning Warren!

Morning Beej!


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone! Coffee and Baileys is just the thing after this
week. 

Supposed to have a conversation with the boss today over a request
made two months ago. It is a yes, no or this much question but keeps
getting pushed so not sure what all that means. It was presented to
big boss again yesterday evidently with the results that we will speak
about it today. I don't think that bodes well for getting what I want.
So, after my holidays I may have a rethink about where I work.

16 working days til holidays!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAAAAYYYYY. If my request goes
through then I may even get paid for them.

Weather has finally turned miserable out here. 

Christmas dinner is at my house this year...........so all I have to do is find
a table and chair set for my kitchen in a couple of weeks.

Hope everyone is healthy and happy.

Jeanne


----------



## medic03

Sheamus, I saw my surgeon yesterday and he showed me before and after pictures of the inside of my knee - very cool. It is progressing well. Now I just have to remember to do my physio exercises


----------



## SINC

Since this is the first day of December, I hung a wreath on the door of The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Almost forgot, morning Margaret.


----------



## Cameo

View attachment 2373


View attachment 2374


----------



## winwintoo

Don, if you keep being so accurate with your Maxine posts, people will think you've actually met me     

It is not a nice day here - I had to go out this morning. There are storm warnings out for all of southern Saskatchewan and it's storming in Saskatoon too. Glad I can stay in now for the rest of the weekend.

The good news is that if I don't get any more Christmas shopping done we'll all survive. I got the gifts for the grand kids and that's the main thing.

I liked it when my boys were teenagers and I could just write them each a cheque on Christmas morning.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

I have nothing done. The outside decorations and a few inside. Still have to get the hallway painted before Christmas, find a diningroom table set, do all of my Christmas shopping, get the food as I am cooking this year. I only have three weeks. I have to create the newsletter for the club and put together the competiton stuff................the problem with starting out listing what you have to do is that is just gets bigger and bigger and................

View attachment 2375



I am going to end up looking as funny as this little guy by the end!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sounds like you too need a special gift "with holes in the box" just like Don. Lets see, that's Don, Jeanne, Warren, Sheamus, Steve, Margaret, Matt, carry the two, divide by three, Beej, Treena, add three, carry the four, Bob, Ena, Elaine........... yes, that about does it for my Christmas gifts.........at least for now. I am sure there are others who want a "box with holes". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

You should see the toys we got for the doxies.


----------



## Beej

Pretty, fluffy snow turned to tiny hail pellets turned to heavy cold rain pouring down and puddling in the snow and pellets instead of being able to drain. Still, TGIF everyone.


----------



## SINC

Must be beer time there, non Beej?


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Must be beer time there, non Beej?


Yes. Maybe even angry beer time. 

By the way, I finally mailed your present today, sorry I forgot to while in Edmonton. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## sheamusj

The wind is really fierce here in downtown Toronto and the temperature is dropping. Think I'll call it a early night.

Sweet dreams to all in the Shang!


----------



## medic03

Weather was nasty here today! Marc, just got home from my Sabbath dinner. If what we ate was true Sabbath fare I'll be jewish every friday. Chopped liver like I have never had before (yum!), knish (YUM),montreal smoked meat (from montreal), and something they said was kind of like hagis. Brilliant textures and tastes that I have never had but will really look forward to again. Oh and yes I had two cents plain.


----------



## SINC

Another long day comes to an end. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, good for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, going to bed already??? I am trying to stay awake another 45 minutes to see the first vote results.


----------



## SINC

Nope, just a quick nap on the couch.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Seeing that I just got in from some midnight hockey, Ive decided to hit the kitchen at Chez Marc and cook up some breakfest for all.

We have coffee and tea all ready. Also serving up some English black tea for anyone who wants to try it out.

Hardy skillets are on the menu, with eggs, sausage, bacon, peppers, onions and all other toppings of your choice. They are served hot from the oven so mind the hot plates. Also out famour fruit platter is out, and we are offeing some nice strawberries and blueberries for everyone to enjoy.

The Baileys in on the counter


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Steve and many thanks for the coffee!

Morning all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast Steve.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Sheamus, Marc and all. Another cold one in the mid minus twenties here again so the hearty breakfast is welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow, sleet, freezing drizzle and maybe some rain .............. all has happened since dawn this morning. Still, I am warm inside with my grading, and the doxies are outside playing.

Afternoon all. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## RevMatt

G'day. Survived the nasty ice yesterday. Gearing up for the first of Advent. Fun.


----------



## overkill

End of the morning and ****fting into afternoon. Just finished up some cleaning, and going to watch a soccer game on TV now. Hope everyone is relaxing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Working hard today doing end-of-the-semester grading. No rest for the weary, or the teleprofs here in ehMacLand. 

2C and rain so it is a good day to stay inside.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm on my way out again into the cold - more shopping and Hannah is playing hockey again this afternoon. I will dress warm.

Hope everyone is staying warm, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Darn technology.

I bought a vacuum cleaner that's superior to any I've had before. It has a Hepa filter. Because my old vacuum wasn't doing the job, the Hepa filter on the new vacuum quickly got clogged. The store that sold me the vacuum, does not stock filters for it and they just shrug when I ask why (the store will remain nameless, but I can tell you it has the letters w-a-l-m-a-r-t in the name) It's too darn cold to go trotting around looking for a filter at other places and nobody answers the phone at this time of year.

So I logged on to the vacuum cleaner website to order filters from them.

They can't process by credit card because the address I give them isn't the same as what the credit card company has. I can't enter my address the way the credit card company has it because the vacuum cleaner web page demands that I enter my address a different way which causes the difference.

So I click on "contact us" and fill in the form to complain, hit send and I get an error assuring me that my problem is important to them (HAH) but due to a problem with their server they are unable to deliver it.

This comes on the heals of spending an hour on the phone with support for this new WebCall phone during which I thought he understood that the silly webcall phone *will not work* and after about an hour of trying different things, non of which correct the problem he asks if I have a different phone I can use. "Why" I ask. "Well," he says, "I want you to hang up the webcall phone so I can try to call you on it"

After a long pause during which I was sure he would come to his senses, I finally said, "we've been having this conversation about the webcall not working and now you think I'm using it to talk to you?"

Help, I'm surrounded by id10t's

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, experienced the same thing with Futureshop and a vacuum cleaner I bought there last year. No filters anywhere, and this is a name brand vacuum. What I did was to clean the filter with my old vacuum cleaner.


----------



## SINC

I never have been able to find filters for the Dirt Devil i bought for the motor home at Wal*Mart either. Every time I go to the filter department, the "F2" filter hook is empty. Grrr.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> I never have been able to find filters for the Dirt Devil i bought for the motor home at Wal*Mart either. Every time I go to the filter department, the "F2" filter hook is empty. Grrr.


F2 is the same filter that I need and nobody seems to have them.

I'm back from the hockey game - didn't stay for the whole game but it was tied when I left. It was a good game and both teams were getting a workout.

I ran into Sean (bhil)'s boss at the hockey game and she assures me that he's doing fine, showing up for work every day and doing a good job so I guess he's just too busy to drop in here. I hope we didn't do anything to scare him off.

It's time for me to put my feet up and have a cup of tea. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, If I ever find an F2, I'm gonna buy every one on the hook. I'll keep you posted.

Meanwhile:


----------



## Ena

Just in from work and enjoying a mug of tea. Every resident room that I was in today I put on Newsworld to catch the Liberal leadership. Not getting political here. I found it fascinating to watch all the ins and outs of how the process works.


----------



## Cameo

Anybody heard from Carex?


----------



## SINC

I too watched it. I marvel at their ability to pick leaders from Quebec though. Once in a while would be understandable. Every time for 30 years is suspicious. 

And no Jeanne, not a word from Scott in weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, every once in a while Scott emails something about dachshunds to my MUN account. Someone thinks he likes doxies and sends him pics and stories. He then sends them on to me. Have not heard from him since Oct.


----------



## SINC

Now that I spent the day watching the Liberals federally, I am now hunkering down to watch to see the Conservatives pick a new leader and premier for Alberta tonight. Hope I can stay awake.


----------



## overkill

Just finished watching the Habs beat the Leafs tonight in a shootout. Great game with lots of action.


----------



## SINC

What's a Habs?


----------



## Dr.G.

What's a Leaf?


----------



## Dr.G.

Seriously, when I was in high school, the Leafs were in their hey-day of Stanley Cup wins. I would go to Madison Square Garden to watch the Leafs, Habs, Red Wings and Black Hawks take apart the Rangers. Only the Bruins, who fought NY to stay out of last place, gave the Rangers a chance. Still, I was able to see some of the greatest playes of all time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I am awaiting the result of the second vote ballot, but it looks very much like Ed Stelmach will win.


----------



## Beej

I'll use that excuse too Sinc. It beats "I have bad sleeping habits."


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> I'll use that excuse too Sinc. It beats "I have bad sleeping habits."


I'm trying a cup of hot chocolate milk. It worked last night.


----------



## kwmike

What the heck is this thread about? I had a salad for supper and bought some toilet paper today.


----------



## SINC

kwmike said:


> What the heck is this thread about? I had a salad for supper and bought some toilet paper today.


Think of it as a long running episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## sheamusj

kwmike said:


> What the heck is this thread about? I had a salad for supper and bought some toilet paper today.


Welcome to the ehMac community and it is a pleasure to meet you kwmike! :clap: 

The Shang is a very special place and I'm glad you found us. Your comment was a tad testy yet your question, "what in the heck is this thread about?", is an especially good one and not so easily answered. In this regard, I must say that I rather enjoyed Don's (Sinc) description. 

MacPower (Warren) kindly invited me to the Shang back in September when I joined ehMac and... I feel honoured to have been so kindly accepted by the regulars here in the Shang.

For me, I love the Shang's sense of community, I love the diversity of the people and their backgrounds, and I love the warm comfy feel of the place. Kind of like family and close friends to me.

I do hope you will drop in to the Shang from time to time in order to get a deeper appreciation of the magical quality of humanity and relationships so wonderfully at work here.

Sheamus


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!

Coffee, tea and OJ on the sideboard. Breakfast items this morning include fresh fruit salad, waffles with whipped sweet butter and No. 1 Grade Maple Syrup, a choice of Rye and Flax bread for toast and a selection of jams and preserves for your enjoyment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast, Sheamus. I have a long day of grading ahead of me today.


----------



## medic03

Yum, waffles! Thanks Sheamus! Well another day off and wide awake at 0630 arghh!


----------



## MaxPower

Mmmmm. Waffles. One of my favourites. Thanks Sheamus.

I took the liberty of adding some white tea to the menu. Much healthier than green tea and just as tasty.


----------



## SINC

I know how you feel Treena, I too awoke at 6:10 a.m. after sitting up watching our new premier elected until 2:00 a.m.

Morning all after a very short night. I will grab a bit of breakfast and a coffee, read the paper and maybe grab another couple hours of shut eye.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are starting to become more and more active on Sunday mornings these days. Or, is it just my imagination? Whatever, it is good to see the place active early on Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

No imagination Marc, it is real enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's what I thought, Don. I recall some Sundays when it was just you and I for hours at a time on a Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

Yes, I recall, but it is nice to have more regulars. Just the two of us got a little boring. Not to say that you bore me of course, but you get my drift.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfest Sheamus. Nothing much planned for today, just have to go with my Dad and pick up an appliance that he can bring to his trailer. Other than that just my weekly hockey game tonight. Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Don. The addition of Steve, Sheamus and Treena have helped with the loss of Peter, lotus, et al. Granted, they are not gone, in the biblical sense, but just not online much anymore.


----------



## lcsim

Good morning everyone  Have been busy with work for the last while and thought I pop in and say Hi...


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I agree, Don. The addition of Steve, Sheamus and Treena have helped with the loss of Peter, lotus, et al. Granted, they are not gone, in the biblical sense, but just not online much anymore.


Odd you should mention lotus, Marc as she posted just last night with a note to me in another thread:

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=47402&page=4


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this means she is alive and well, but the doxies miss her gentle self here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, lcsim. Welcome back.


----------



## winwintoo

Yet more technological changes in my small household. My son's laptop bit the dust yesterday and he requires a laptop because he travels and does presentations using it - so he came over this morning and swapped my laptop for a "Dull" running Win2K. This situation will exist until he can get a better laptop for his business - right before Christmas is so not the time for computer troubles.

He hooked this beast all up for me and even got a 19" LCD monitor for it so all I need to do is turn it on - I think someone must have filled him in about my troubles over the last little while.

Now I can have some lunch and then get to work.

Hope everyone's having a good weekend, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, was that his MBP (the one you had for a while) that bit the dust and if so what happened to it? That seems odd.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Margaret, was that his MBP (the one you had for a while) that bit the dust and if so what happened to it? That seems odd.


No, different son - we're a "mixed" family    

One son is Mac all the way and the other one is Windows. Now that the Windows son need a new laptop, I might be able to convince him to go with a MacBook - since the price is about equal to a good Windows laptop.

The laptop that bit the dust used to be mine as well, it was the smallest least expensive one that Staples had the day I bought it, but I needed Windows for something at the time. For the price, it was a good little computer and he got a lot of use out of it.

Bronco Billy is on tv, so I'm going to settle back and have a nice afternoon with Clint and the boys (and girls)

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Bronco Billy is on tv, so I'm going to settle back and have a nice afternoon with Clint and the boys (and girls)
> 
> Margaret


What channel Margaret? I watched that last weekend.

Lone Star is playing an old Yul Brynner duster, but there is no info on the movie available on the electronic TV guide and I have yet to figure out what one it is.


----------



## SINC

just figured it out, it is "Invitation to A Gunfighter" from 1964 and in colour too:


----------



## winwintoo

Bronco Billy is on Bravo.

I can watch anything with Clint in it, next to Sean.   

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

And "Outlaw Josie Wales" is on next - you know where I'll be for the rest of the afternoon.

I want some chocolate cake. Is there some in the freezer or something - Dr. G, can the doxies bring me some?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Fistful of Dollars with Clint Baby is on Lone Star right now too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, we have three kinds of chocolate cake. Just to be on the safe side, the Doxie Express shall bring a fresh one of each right to your doorstep.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, we have three kinds of chocolate cake. Just to be on the safe side, the Doxie Express shall bring a fresh one of each right to your doorstep.


Thank you for sending them so promptly - they have arrived and are curled up on the sofa having a little rest before they head back home. I'm making tea to have with the cake - and the cake sure looks good!! I especially like the Black Forest cake - my favourite.

That reminds me of a story. As you all know, my late hubby was a trucker, and we all know how expensive fuel is. This was before credit cards were accepted everywhere and he found it easier to carry cash rather than find himself in some outpost that couldn't deal with a card.

He was about to leave on a trip to the east, but just before he left, we went out to dinner at our favourite steak and lobster place which was also well known for it's excellent Black Forrest cake.

To set the stage a bit, Bill was a businessman, but his "business" didn't call for much in the way of formal wardrobe, if you know what I mean, so he was "dressed for business", but apparently the waiters in that restaurant didn't think a plaid shirt was formal enough for them and they seated us at the least desirable table and the service was poor. When the waiter brought the bill, I asked for some cake to round out the evening, but was told abruptly that they didn't have any - there was a line-up at the door by this time and I suspect that they wanted to seat someone more prosperous at our table. 

Needless to say, the waiter didn't get a tip.

When we went to pay, the maitre d' asked if everything was ok and I told him it was but I wanted some cake. He brushed me off, but just then, Bill opened his wallet which was stuffed with about $5,000 cash.

After the maitre d' finished chocking and coughing and sputtering, he tried to butter us up by offering to re-seat us in the lounge where he was sure we would be served cake (or anything else)

We declined and found another "favourite" restaurant.

Who says money doesn't talk.

Margaret


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> After the maitre d' finished chocking and coughing and sputtering, he tried to butter us up by offering to re-seat us in the lounge where he was sure we would be served cake (or anything else)
> 
> We declined and found another "favourite" restaurant.


:clap: :clap: 

I actively avoid places with such treatment. I do most of my shopping on the weekend, so I'm unshaven and, on a good day, without stains on my t-shirt. You learn quickly which businesses are interested in "taking a chance" on every customer and which have very narrow strategies. I don't begrudge the narrow businesses, it's their choice, but I don't support them. As a student I noticed the strong differences and couldn't do much about it (extremely tight budget), but now I can.


----------



## lcsim

winwintoo said:


> Who says money doesn't talk.


That is funny but also sad that people treat you the way you dress/look  My philosophy has always been if my banker/creditor thinks that I can continue to spend the way I wish, the person behind the cashier counter should not give a <expression-of-choice> on how I dress and look like as long as I am not bear-naked, and give me the level of service that a paying customer should get. 

To be honest, that's why I prefered to do most of my shopping online, I can do it in any kind of attire I want as long as my credit limit is good


----------



## SINC

Having spent a career in a suit and tie when I entered most establishments and now in jeans and a plaid shirt for semi-retirement comfort, I know the difference you speak of folks.

Funny how the attitude changes now though, when I pull out my Platinum American Express card.


----------



## winwintoo

It's too bad that anyone has to be treated poorly, but I'm glad I'm not the only one.

Well, I've managed to integrate the new/old computer into my household and got all my bits and bites working together. Considering how I dislike Windows, and have never used Win2K before, it went pretty seamlessly so I'm a happy camper.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good evening to some and good morning to others. Just came in from my hockey game. Seems like I will have a bruise forming on my knee by morning. One too many dives tonight 

See everyone at breakfest. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine breakfast, along with fresh tea and coffee are now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. I'm determined to break my habit of sleeping in until noon, so here I am at 06:12, wondering why I wanted to be up this early   

Overkill, you have my sympathy for the knee. I hurt my knee at a hockey game the other day too. I was climbing down from the benches though - don't they know that most of the people watching games in those city arenas are Grandmothers? Why don't they put steps so we can get up and down   

Now that I'm up, I will grab a coffee and then get to work before my mind knows what I'm doing.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RevMatt

Morning, all. Another Monday. And, of course, the Christmas Season is here with a vengeance. We had to resort to printing a special newsletter because there were far too many announcements to read them all. A good thing, in many ways, but hectic on my end 

Wanted to type more, but I can't keep my eyes open at the moment  Have good ones.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!

Dr. G., thank you for the wonderful coffee and great breakfast!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Didn't wake up until 6:15 which is unusual for me. Coffee would be great.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Beautiful sunny morning. Nice way to start the week.


----------



## Ena

Good day from the Wet Coast. After I've had my coffee I'll decide whether it's going to be a busy or lazy day off.


----------



## SINC

Choose the latter Ann, it's way more fun!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. The lunchtime crowd just left. Wow, what an experience cooking for the Watanabee Harbour Choir .......... all 329 members of the group. Luckily, they ALL wanted peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.


----------



## SINC

There is nothing quite like the sound of a boy's choir, especially at this time of year:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6TL1ll4nWo


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, in an international competition, the Watanabee Harbour Choir blew away the Tuscon Boys Choir, the Vienna Boys Choir and the Red Army Cadets Boys Choir. Their "Oh Come all Ye Faithful" was compared to the Morman Tabernacle Choir.


----------



## Macman27

I didn't find it very beautiful this morning driving without my shades. But a major campaign was launched upon my return from my run and they were successfully recovered. :clap:


----------



## Bolor

G'day all. Another busy day ... shoveling and cleaning snow off the vehicles. I also set up the timers for the cars' block heaters and for the Xmas lights outside. It's going to -24 tonight so I better plug the cars in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. We are in for some weather here in St.John's. 20+cm of snow, and then maybe 30mm of rain .................. or 50cm more snow. It all depends upon which side of the front we are on. Winds are going to be over 100kp/h, so whatever we get will be wild. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Bob, sounds like both you and Marc are experiencing some of our long ago arrived winter.


----------



## Bolor

You're right Don. Ours, however hasn't been nearly as severe as yours. Yesterday the wind was a bit of a killer but had a nice walk today.


----------



## Bolor

Marc, don't venture outside unless you can hold on to something. Those winds can do damage. Keep safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, by this time tomorrow, our winter will have been more severe than yours, minus the extreme temps. So, take your pick. Whatever, I shall try to keep the doxies from blowing away. Thanks for the concern, Bob.


----------



## Ena

Getting out and looking for a Christmas gift won out over staying indoors today. Thought I might have to do a bit of search to find a pocket watch at a reasonable price. First place I went to had them and at 20% off. Clerk asked me if I was a senior. Was taken aback at first but it meant 55 and up. First time in my life I've been asked that question. For another 10% off I fessed up.


----------



## SINC

The first time is always the best time Ann.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> The first time is always the best time Ann.


Not for everything  

I detested the taste of coffee the first time I tried it.


----------



## SINC

Well, I'm certainly glad you clarified that Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

At 9PM, the first few flurries started to fall. In the past 2 hours, we have have snow falling straight down so that it is half-way up to the tires of the car. I can't see the street light across the street from my window. This is a true "snow bomb". 25cm+ are predicted between now and dawn, and then 30mm or rain. If is does not rain, that is another 35+cm of snow ........... with 100kp/h winds. It is not fit for man or doxie tonight in St. John's. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Stay shovel free and hope for rain Marc.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Little bit of snow fell last night, enough to cover the ground. Roads were fine into work.

Coffee and tea is ready, we also have some hot chocolate and apple cider available to warm you hands and stomachs up. Bagels and waffles are done and ready to be enjoyed. Also fruit platter is on the table for all to pick at. Cheers!


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Steve! Many thanks for the coffee and fresh Bagel... Delicious!

Morning all!


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Sheamus and all. Much warmer here this morning and that is welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sadly, your wish did not come true. 25cm of snow ............. 15mm of rain ................... now 20-30cm more snow in the next 24 hours ........... and 110+kp/h winds. The plow just made it up our street, and huge mounds of heavy snow and slush, the size of a Smart car, are at the end of my driveway.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear that Marc, shovel carefully.


----------



## overkill

Sorry to hear about the weather you are getting Marc.


----------



## Bolor

Don't overdo the shoveling bit Marc. It seems the weather is moving now from west to east. Maybe Don can accelerate the warmth this way (to share of course )


----------



## SINC

It's on the way Bob!


----------



## Dr.G.

I am having to go out five times to shovel, when normally I would shovel in two shifts. The snow is so deep and so wet, that I fear a heart attack. So, I do what I can, rest as I do it, and then come in to rest some more before going outside. Having doxies running about as I try to shovel is no fun either.


----------



## SINC

No amount of snow is worth a heart attack. Glad to hear you are taking the appropriate precautions Marc.


----------



## lcsim

Marc.. Take care on shoveling the snow especially when it is wet and heavy.. Stay warm and safe. LC


----------



## winwintoo

All this talk about shoveling has given me an idea for a gag gift for my grandson. He recently moved into a house with a bunch of friends and when I picked him up the other day I noticed that the sidewalk was not cleared - what did I expect with 6 or 7 teenagers living in the house    

I'll get his household a shovel.

Sorry about the snow Dr. G - take care out there.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

The corner bar here in The Shang has adopted a new promotion to attract customers which is reflected in its brand new slogan:

"The Home Of Free Beer Tomorrow"

See you all there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am doing heart-friendly, back-friendly, knee and shoulder-friendly shoveling. Luckily, I have a variety of ergonomic shovels to help me in this task. 

Amazing, NL's Environment Canada station, located in Halifax, NS, says we are now getting "light snow". I can hardly see 10 feet in front of me. I just finish shoveling one part of the driveway, and by the time I get to the end, there are 3 inches of fresh snow in the part I just shoveled. I need to get that doxie plow out of the garage.


----------



## Dr.G.

lcsim, staying warm is no problem, since it is 1C here in St.John's. It's the wet snow that makes being "safe" tricky. Thanks for the kind thought, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, a grand idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Board of Health has voted to make New York the first city in the nation to ban artificial trans fats in restaurant food, The Associated Press reports."

Big Deal!!!! The Cafe Chez Marc did this last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, who is providing the "free beer"?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, who is providing the "free beer"?


I am of course, but not until tomorrow. And since it will always be provided free tomorrow, thus our new slogan:

"The Home Of Free Beer Tomorrow"

You may have to think about that to realize the full effect of that slogan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, who's on first?


----------



## SINC

Yes, he certainly is, Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

Wait a minute.

Tomorrow never comes, because tomorrow becomes today.....

Ouch. that hurt.


----------



## Beej

The future is now. Gimme a beer. Please.


----------



## MaxPower

Viva le Revolution!!!


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> The future is now. Gimme a beer. Please.


Drop by tomorrow. They're free then.


----------



## sheamusj

Dr. G., I echo the Shang Gang... Take 'er easy!

Don, why does this tune keep coming to mind, "Tomorrow, Tomorrow, I'll love you tomorrow, it's only a daaay aawaaay"!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes? I thought who was on first?


----------



## winwintoo

Click here

Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

A good example of people with too much time on their hands.


----------



## SINC

20 days and counting . . .


----------



## Ena

Dayyyy ooooh. Who do I blame for trying to think of songs with 'day' in the lyrics? 

Marc, I do hope that you got a break from having to shovel the snow since earlier in the day.


----------



## SINC

Never On A Sunday?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I am so tired of shoveling today. I take a break from grading every couple of hours to shovel the same places that I just shoveled. The doxies are loving romping around in the snow, but every time I think I am getting ahead of the game, the plows come down our cul-de-sac to widen the roads by 6 inches ................ and they dump a few tons of snow in my driveway. I have given up for the night. I shall start at it again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc, good evening to everyone else. Just relaxing at home this evening and playing some chess online.


----------



## SINC

Just relaxing as well Steve, but no chess. Gawd, I can't concentrate that long any more on anything.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Last out first in. Time to edit and file the columns. Back later.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Don.

Coffee and Tea is on and the breakfast buffet is open.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Warren. I was in such a hurry to get to work that I forgot to put the coffee on. Sorry 'bout that!

Thanks for doing that as I grab a quick cup and it is back to the keyboard for another half hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Quick one for me as well. Grading and shovelling are the activities of the day. Guess we shall have a white Christmas (and Easter) as always. At the rate we are going, we shall have between 3-5 feet of snow by New Year's. At that rate, we shall break the record of 21 feet of snow set 6 years ago. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up the newspaper part of my job, and now it is on to railings and spindles. Such is life.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. I too have done some shoveling. I'll go out and finish off soon. Fortunately, the snow is dry and fluffy so I don't have nearly the work that Marc does. Take it easy out there Marc.


----------



## Bolor

Don, I'm sure you find that keeping busy helps you get through life. Just think if you had nothing to do ... you would be bored out of your gourde. Keeping the mind active is extremely important ... "use it or lose it" or so they say.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the coffee Warren. I had to squeeze the pot to clean out the dregs but I put on a fresh pot for any others that may wander in.


----------



## Cameo

Morning.

Today at work is a panic as usual.......guys not showing up for work, one not on time to pick up a shipment and it is only a little after 9 in the morning.

My son missed his ride from work yesterday and spent 5 hours walking home before I found out he missed his ride - I went out of town right after work and he had made other arrangements for getting home as I normally take him and pick him up - so that was 14 miles he walked last night.

Yesterday morning after I left for work some &*^*&*^@#! drove down my driveway onto my front lawn and went back and forth at least three times, backed up within a few feet of my front lawn and left dirt across the verandah on the front door - it's a mess. My front lawn is big enough to park at least two big trucks and a car in a line and the whole front is tire tracks and ruts now. They went around a small tree in the front - it is deliberate but I have no idea why. We have only been there a few weeks and don't even know anyone yet. Can't file a report with the police cause I don't own the property. Landlord has seen it but I don't know if he will file or if it will even do any good. It makes me sick to my stomach to look at it so I hope it snows and covers it up as there is nothing I can do now til spring.

aAAGGGGGHH!

Doxie mantra,,,,doxie mantra.............

Oh well, deep breath,

everyone be careful shovelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Jeanne, a doxie mantra would be in order today for you. I shall not give you any trite advice other than "hang in there". We are all here for you. Paix. Say "hi" to Gracie for me if you should see her today. She is usually very calm and relaxed.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Don, I'm sure you find that keeping busy helps you get through life. Just think if you had nothing to do ... you would be bored out of your gourde. Keeping the mind active is extremely important ... "use it or lose it" or so they say.


Bob, here I thought that expression referred to another part of . . . oh, it's The Shang. Never mind. 

Gee Jeanne, that is too bad about your lawn. Some people are idiots.

Your son must be a fit young man to walk that far.


----------



## Cameo

Five hours and very sore legs. He didn't get up for work this morning. Least it wasn't too cold and so he didn't get frost bit feet.

Ah well.

I have one christmas tree decorated and this weekend I guess we will go get the real tree for the living room. My boss tried to surprise me yesterday by bringing down the tree for the office - but the old plastic base was falling in on itself and it leaned over farther the Charlie Browns so it went into the garbage. He is going to bring in a tree for me.

Have to start my Christmas shopping yet too.

Snow like crazy here at the moment but they are calling for rain later I think.


----------



## overkill

Good moring everyone. The snow just started to fall in the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow is just starting to slow down. It was a wild squall-like situation when I could not see across the street. Even the doxies refused to go outside, since it was over their backs in the drifts. Except for Fanny. She has huge paws, which act like snowshoes, and since she is light, she jumps hither and yon around the snow, while the others sink. Yes, the "Way of the Doxie" is strange as it is sweet.......just like Life.


----------



## Cameo

When my shepard was able to I used to toss snow up in the air with a shovel and she would literally do a complete back flip trying to catch the snow. Unfortunately, I am still struggling with having to make the decision on what is best for her - she is in pain trying to walk, she has catarcts and getting hard of hearing. Main problem being that she has no retention and poops when she gets up. She loses weight really easily but I can't let her gain too much as the vet said that it would make it more painful for her getting up and down. She is stumbling on the steps if she trys to take them too fast and she won't stay downstairs if I am upstairs. She is always underfoot at the moment. I really don't know what is best - can't see putting her down just cause she can't make it to the door, but it does come down to how much pain she is in and her quality of life. I don't know if I know if she does.

Regardless, I am not making that decision before Christmas unless it becomes obvious that I have to make it. My sister said she would come with me at the time but I will do it myself I think and I will stay with her too.

Still snowing and lots of accidents as people forget to slow down.

It would be really cute to see Fanny jumping all over the place.

Christmas dinner is at my house this year and I am looking forward to it.
I just have to find a kitchen table.

Margaret - I hope your mom is doing well and that the virus going around has run it's course and gone.

I will put on a fresh pot of coffee before I go.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> Bob, here I thought that expression referred to another part of . . . oh, it's The Shang. Never mind.


I like the way you think, Don:clap: You're right, it applies for that too. :-( The question is now: which is more important? Oh yeah, right. They both are


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I had to make the same decision with my Old English Sheepdog, Annie, who was 16 at the time I decided to put her to sleep. My ex-wife and I got her as a puppy, and she lasted longer than my marriage did, but I got to keep her and the two children when my wife left. Still, it was not an easy decision. 

Let quality of life guide your decision as to what to do. When Annie lost all control of her bodily functions, and could not walk much anymore, I decided that this was humiliating and painful for her, and that made the decision a bit easier.

Those of us who have gone through this tough decision are here for you to lend a shoulder to cry upon. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It would be really cute to see Fanny jumping all over the place." Jeamme, Fanny, born in Victoria, BC back in June, has never had free run outside in the snow. For a small doxie puppy, she has huge paws. Thus, she is able to run and jump and have a grand old time. Fanny, Rosie and Casey, the pups who ran through my piles of leaves, now run through little snow mounds of fresh snow. It got colder today, so the snow is not wet. Watching these doxies crash through these mounds is a sight to see. I should take movies of their antics.


----------



## Cameo

Those of us who have gone through this tough decision are here for you to lend a shoulder to cry upon. Paix.[/quote]

I know that Marc and I thank you and everyone else. I have made this decision before with a diabetic cat - I gave him an insulin injection daily for a year, he was 13 and the disease just became out of control.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have had to make this decision, on my own of with my wife Deborah, five times. Having to put Rootie to sleep was probably the hardest decision of the five, because he was our first doxie and was only 6 years old. However, had his heart exploded, it would have been a painful death.

So, cry if you must, because it actually helps to bring a sense of calm to you. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Snickers is 12 years old and I know I will be a mess. I also know that it is a part of life.

Going to try to get some Christmas shopping done tonight. At least look.
I am afraid it is going to be on me before I am ready.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, you will know in your heart when the right time comes. Be strong and lean on us for support. I sincerely hope it is not until after Christmas.


----------



## Cameo

She has good days and bad. Sometimes I think she just deliberately gets in my way to say help me but I think this is probably just my quilt speaking.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, with Annie and Rags, we saw it in their eyes that it was time. With Rootie, he was a fighter, and would have fought to the end. If the end was not one of extreme suffering, we might have not made the decision when we did. I miss them all so very much, but realize that in the final analysis, we made the correct decision. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to get snow tires installed tomorrow at 730AM. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

An early retirement to be sure Marc. Snow tires eh? Had a little snow did you?


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Quiet night so far and I think bed is calling me as well Marc. Looks like a busy day tomorrow at work and then a three day weekend which I hope has nothing but relaxation in store.


----------



## overkill

good night everyone.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: OK, you convinced me too. Night.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea served up nice and hot. Apply cider is also available to all. We have blueberry and chocolate chip pancakes being mixed right now. Some fresh melon slices will be served along side them for you to enjoy. Bagels and muffins just went into the oven. Fruit platter is all ready to go! Cheers.

Oh Baileys is behind the counter


----------



## medic03

Mmm! Apple cider, nice choice for this chilly morning Steve. thanks. Mornin all. 
Don, tomorrow I fly to the Interior of BC for my vacation. I will give you a little wave as I pass over should be around 8am your time. Margaret, should be flying over you around 9am your time.


----------



## SINC

I will wave back at 8:00 a.m. Treena. Enjoy your vacation.

Good morning all. Got to get going early this morning. I have a few invoices to process this morning, then it is off to a job site to pick up a propane heater and return it to the rental company now that the job was finished last night. (I get to do all the fun stuff.) Then back to the homeowners to collect for the job and take pictures of the finished project for out files.

Then it is off to Morinville to check the status of the next two installations to see if we can get them done before Christmas.

Then a measure for a quote at a friend's house here in the city and that should pretty much finish my day.

And then, I have a VHS tape to copy today and that means I have to heat up the motor home since the two VHS machines reside there. This will be a good day to do so with a high on the plus side.

Thanks for breakfast Steve and have a great day all!

Marc, is your snow gone yet?


----------



## winwintoo

Some catching up:

Jeanne, Mom is doing fine and so far has avoided the virus that's going around - they've confined the virus to one wing (not her's) so she's free to roam again and she works hard to keep up her interest and I'm sure she gets way more exercise than I do  

Medic03, I'll be watching for you!

My iPod Photo seems to have bitten the dust - maybe Santa will bring me a new one.

I'm still trying to get the WebCall service to work - waiting for one of the geniuses to call me back so I can go through all the steps I've taken to rectify the problem - This will be the 5th telling  The guy that called me yesterday asked me if I could remember why I wanted this thing   

All other gadgets are working normally :clap: :clap: 

Well, break is over, back to work, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 

"Marc, is your snow gone yet?" You jest, of course, Don. We won't see this snow gone until May. 57cm in two days, with drifts over of 1-2 meters. Things are calm now, but next week more snow is on the way.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc, is your snow gone yet?" You jest, of course, Don.


Just checking, like the week you forecast all the snow we still have would melt.


----------



## MaxPower

Been a busy couple of days here.

My Father-in-Law had hip replacement surgery yesterday so we were at the Hospital for most of the morning waiting for him to come out and then for a good part of the afternoon waiting for him to come out of it.

the surgery went well, no problems except for the stubborn plate that was in his leg from 50+ years ago. They had to "persuade" it to come out.

We went to see him today and he looks much better and he is getting his "spunk" back. So no worries on this end. I'll give him a call tomorrow afternoon to see how he is doing.


----------



## winwintoo

Best wishes to your Father-in-law - we went through two hip surgeries with Mom and it's not fun. Strangely, we seemed to suffer more than she did - she was so happy to have the pain and immobility taken care of.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Just checking, like the week you forecast all the snow we still have would melt." Don, and I was correct in my prediction, n'est pas? I cannot be blamed if more snow fell after that snow melted. This is Canada you know. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is 4C and raining outside. What are the odds of getting 6 doxies to move away from the woodstove, where they are warm and dry, outside into some rain and slush??? Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. How is your dog making out today? Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Steve. Want to help me get the doxies outside? They know it is raining and are pretending to still be napping.


----------



## SINC

Just got home after a very long day. Gonna snooze for a bit. Maybe all night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Good night, John Boy.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Just got home after a very long day. Gonna snooze for a bit. Maybe all night.


Yeah. I'm going to watch that old movie "Back of the eyelids". I watch it every night.


----------



## Ena

Won't be upright much longer myself. Just got back from going to a dreaded mall to finish up the last of Christmas shopping so I can get a parcel in the mail before the weekend is over. Except for being home for supper it's been a long day on my feet. Next will be the fun of wrapping, the part I enjoy.


----------



## medic03

Mornin all, since it appears I am the first one up - and I may actually be the first one up I shall make breakfast. How does some waffles sound with golden syrup and fresh fruit. Some homeade bread on the side board with the coffee and tea. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the homemade bread, Treena. Even gave the doxies a bit, although bread is not a staple for a dog.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfest Treena. Marc be glad to lend a hand with the Doxies


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I awoke to the scent of home made bread. What's with that?


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Marc - she is clingy and she looked really sad last night. Didn't even make it to a standing position before pooping but this morning she seems happy and moving
not too badly. I have medication for the arthritis that seems to help most of the time. She is soo up and down - my big problem is that I don't want to feel that I 
put her down because I am annoyed about her not making it to the door. It isn't her fault. She is not urinating anywhere. 

Margaret - glad you mom didn't get the virus.

I love wrapping too. Sometimes I like the shopping part but with things being so busy renovating, the club stuff that I am responsible for, the kids, that I haven't even started yet.


Treena, thanks for the homemade bread - yummmy.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!

My eldest child's birthday today, she's now 39 and the mother of three young children. My, how time flies!

So busy yesterday didn't even get a chance to pop in to the Shang. Including today only 6 working days to go before my Christmas Holidays begin... YAHOO!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, yes, this is the hardest decision. The "up and down" days make it even harder. Good luck. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Memo to me: don't put wooden spoons in the dishwasher. The part that isn't reduced to charcoal comes out really nice and clean, but the *SMELL!!*

Another hockey game day - tournament this weekend so I'll be a hockey grandma most of the weekend. Today's game was really good, sadly we lost 3 - 2, but the teams were equally matched in skill, but the players on the other team were about twice as tall - when those girls figure out how to get some of that power to their blades, look out!!

I can see *W*NHL in the years to come.

Hope everyone is having a good day. I'm sitting here with the window open trying to get rid of the smell, yuck.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Look out group. Margaret's got her name in bold type now! And she's got a wooden spoon and we as kids know what that meant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to call it a day as well, night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and you favorite breakfasts are now ready. Wake up everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

Think of me today as I rearrange my office to make room for a laser printer that I need for my work.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a cup of tea will do nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Margaret. Sorry to say, I already did that once the first year I ever put up Christmas lights outside.

Don, all too true.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, thanks for the tea this morning Marc. Feels like I am coming down with something so the vitamin C and fluid intake has been increased a bit. Hopefully nothing too bad.


----------



## medic03

Mornin all from cloudy BC - I fear I won't see the sun til I return to TO after New Years. Don, I saw the roof of the RV yesterday as we flew over top did you see me wave. The whole family surprised me when I got here yesterday and they all came to my mom's for the weekend. Margaret I too will be in the arena but just for today - my niece has a ringette game down here this evening. Sheamus, congrads for only having a few days til your vacation - it was so nice waking up today and knowing work can't call 
Take care everyone and have a nice weekend!


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you are having a good time Treena, and yes I did see you wave. How's the knee coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I think it is about time for the Doxie Emergency Squad to begin a cross-country run of my homemade chicken soup. Hopefully, we will be able to keep these colds and flu to a minimum. Expect a delivery soon.


----------



## SINC

Gee, can we healthy folk get a taste too Marc?


----------



## Ena

A mug of home made chicken soup would be great about now. I'm guessing that's all that would be left after all the doxie stops along the way. 

Got the parcel ready to mail to family in Ontario. I think I spent as much time finding the end of the roll of packing tape as I did wrapping


----------



## SINC

I always "dog ear" a corner of the roll on the last piece cut when I am done so that little problem doesn't aggravate me the next time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, place your order now, in that the Doxie Emergency Squad is off in less than an hour on their mission of mercy.


----------



## SINC

Just a cup to "savour the flavour", keep the bulk of it for healing the ill.


----------



## Dr.G.

They are leaving by about 2PM your time. Expect this gift outside your door by sunset (your sunset).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Very quiet in the old Shang tonight. Guess I too will turn in.


----------



## SINC

Heeeeellllllooooo?

Good morning.

Guess no one is around.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning Don!

Morning all!

Looking forward to catching up on the Shang news of the last few days!


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

Feels like I am up early with the boys, since I didn't get to be until 12 am. Oh well, I'll pay the price and hopefully I can sneak in a nap this afternoon.

If it isn't too late could you send some soup this way Dr. G? We have a little cold running through the house and it would be nice to have some chicken soup to soothe out throats.

I'm just going to put on the coffee and tea this morning and perhaps later some breakfast if someone doesn't beat me to it


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A partly sunny 0C morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, soup is on the way.


----------



## SINC

Well, well, finally the late risers have appeared. 

Today, Ann and I will venture out armed with the Suzuki 4 x 4 and some bungee cords in the annual hunt for a decent Christmas tree under $100. I fear we are unlikely to find this elusive creature, but we will try.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, $100??????? You could get a 30+ foot tree for that here in St.John's. We usually get an 8 foot tree for about $25 in Churchill Square, and walk home with it across Churchill Park.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, here in Alberta's super hot economy the cheapest tree I have seen in a grocery store lot is $45, but it resembled Charlie Brown's Christmas Tree.

To get a well shaped cedar style tree will cost at least $100 for a five footer and many larger ones are over $150.


----------



## SINC

15 days and counting . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, for $150, they will deliver it to your house, put it in the stand, and help you to decorate the tree. When we first started to put up a real tree, it was $1 a foot. Now, an 8-10 foot tree will be $20 to $30, depending upon the shape.


----------



## SINC

I'll let you know later today how close my pricing was.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone or should I say afternoon. Company Christmas party last night, so getting to bed was a late night task. Good times!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good evening, Steve.............and everyone complains when I have my hours mixed up. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

g'day all. Just checking in since I haven't been here for a few days.

Don, I hope buying the tree doesn't break the bank. We have been artificial ever since I bought three scotch pine in one year and still had to buy an artificial one. Charlie Brown's tree looked good compared the ones I bought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Bob. How about some of your Bolor Special?


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Marc, but it's a little late in the day. I'd be swinging from the chandelier if I had some now.


----------



## SINC

Go ahead and give him a cup Marc, I'd like to see his Tarzan impression.


----------



## Ena

Having a quick look in to see how everyone is doing before putting in the Sunday roast and getting out the vacuum cleaner to kill some dust bunnies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, we now have Nighttime Bob, a decaf Bolor Special.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I have to see my eye surgeon early tomorrow morning for my yearly checkup. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with your eye examination tomorrow Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Cameo

Did you get your tree Don? Wow, that is expensive. We got our real one today for $28.00 - about 6' and real nice and fat. Fills the entire corner of the living room.
Perfect.

Marc, good luck with your eye exam - we will be thinking of you.

Bolor, good to see you are here.

Warren, hope the cold goes away fast, miserable thing that is.

I'm off to bed, night everyone.


----------



## SINC

As it turned out, we did not get a tree. A couple of other things came up, so we will do so tomorrow.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Hope we all have a good start to the work week. Coffee and tea is up and running. We have some nice blueberry muffins right out of the oven. I also have an omelette bar ready, so please grab a bowl, through some eggs in there along with your ingredients and we can cook it to perfection for you. Cheers and have a great day.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Steve. Sounds like a good start to the day.

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. My eye exam went well. No need for surgery for at least another year. Next stop, my knee. We shall see. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## overkill

Glad to hear the good news Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Steve. Being a teleprofessor, my vision is my life as an academic. This semester, I had over 6000 WebCT postings, and hundreds of email to read.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and thanks for the breakfast Steve.

Glad to hear of your good fortune with the doctor Marc, a great way to start a week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Don, and I am slowly plowing through the grading of finals as well.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!

Good news regarding the eyes Dr. G.!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, glad to hear about your eyes Marc - I don't know if I could adjust without my eyesight.

Start of another busy week of work. The move of my office went well with no left-over cables and I managed to get all the right ends headed in the right direction. Even the installation of the new laser printer went without a hitch - the hardest part was getting it out of the box - talk about "child proof"

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Glad to hear that your eyes are still well. 
Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Margaret, and thank you Jeanne.


----------



## SINC

Well, we just got back from the tree purchase trip and I was not far wrong on the prices. The cheapest were $40 for the Charlie Brown style trees which were awful. They topped out at $140.

We picked this one I just set up at 6 foot high for $65 plus GST:










I can now see I have to trim a couple of branches off that lower right side.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's a nice tree, Don.


----------



## Beej

The start of a new week, during which I will have to figure out how to contribute to our office's Christmas potluck. Where did I put the yellow pages...


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, remember, the Cafe Chez Marc does take out as well.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, remember, the Cafe Chez Marc does take out as well.


Mexican, entree (I think the appetizer slots were taken). What's the tip? Puppy chow?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, we have Chihuahua Chili, Collie Kennel Kabobs, Rotweiller Roasts, with Poodle Parfaits for dessert.


----------



## Ena

No Doxie Dim Sum? 

Freaky weather continues here. Gusts of wind from 60 to 80 km/hr. Worst Nov/Dec I can recall in close to thirty years of living on Vancouver Island. 

Sure hope Elaine and Carex are alright.


----------



## SINC

What, no Doggy Doo Doo On A Stick?


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> The start of a new week, during which I will have to figure out how to contribute to our office's Christmas potluck. Where did I put the yellow pages...


Napkins, paper plate, plastic forks, bottles of water. After a whole bunch of sweet stuff, I always want a pickle - they come already sliced in the grocery store.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my grandfather used to say, "For a nickle you could buy a two-cents plain and a pickle, and still have some change". He said this with a strong Yiddish accent, but he was correct, at least back when I was a little boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May "The Way of the Doxies" bring you some comfort. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Marc, at the Canadian Tire today we saw a 9 week old daschaund - what a cutie! He was walking on the ground for a few moments - it would be so easy to step on him if you weren't paying attention.
Don, nice tree - can't believe the prices you pay in Alberta. In Ont we picked up a spruce tree (I prefer spruce to scotch pines) year before last for $25.00. 
Hope everyone else is doing well. Beej I'll send you a bunch of hors d'oeuvres for your party. Mom and I are starting the christmas baking and cooking tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Sounds like you're having waaaay to much fun Treena.

Good for you!


----------



## medic03

No such thing as too much fun Don  I recieved an email from a friend today who said that it is nice to be spoiled by your mom (especially at our age).

Nice to be on the (almost) same time zone as you Don. Did you feel the earthquake this morning - nearly knocked me out of bed. I've never experienced one before.


----------



## sheamusj

Morning all!

Four more days before this crazy wonderful week is done and my Christmas holidays commence.

Hoping all is well in the Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Treena, doxie puppies are cute ............... but then they grow up. Adult doxies are no longer cute, but they are loyal and loving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, four more days until the first night of Hanukkah as well. Actually, the first night is on Saturday.


----------



## Cameo

Hey Sheamus - I too am looking forward to holidays. I am taking the entire
week off between Christmas and New years and still only using up 3 days
of vacation owed to me. First holiday in 5 years. 

Don, very nice tree - are you going to post a decorated picture as well?
I will put up a pic of mine too I think so I can share as well. Getting a 
real tree was a big thing for me this year as I haven't been able to have
one in about 10 years. This is a special Christmas as I am in a new house,
finally one that I really love and I told my family that Christmas is at my
house this year and I get holidays!!! Finally found a kitchen table that I
like and can afford.

Treena, if you wanted to "misplace" some of that christmas baking I know
where it could go...............yummmm

I miss Carex and Elaine and hope they pop in soon. Wish you better weather
soon ena.

Good morning everyone. Fresh coffee and tea and I think I saw some Bailey's left in the bottom corner cupboard too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How is your dog feeling today?


----------



## Cameo

She's moving okay, she went up and down the stairs fairly easily this morning.
She is happier now that I am feeding her more often, doesn't seem to realize they are smaller portions. I guess she is having a couple of "up" days.

The other person I haven't seen post for a bit is Matt - I would think he would be
very busy at this time of year and hope all is well with him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear this news, Jeanne.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Quick stop in to say Hi and right to work.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. A real luxury this morning as I slept until 6:45 a.m. Very unusual for me but I have to admit I was tired.

Jeanne, I will post a decorated pic of the tree as per your request. For now it is still sucking up water at the rate of one filling every two hours or so and the boughs are still settling, so it may be later today or tomorrow until I do so.

Treena I did not feel an earthquake this morning, but I have felt them before, once here and once in Fort McMurray.

I have to attend the birthday lunch of my best friend at noon today. Happily, the boys at the Edmonton Journal are hosting and paying, so that suits me just fine. He is 69 today, some six years my senior.

Since the lunch is in a cafe and pub near Capilano Mall, it is about a 20 km drive for me, so it will be a "one beer" celebration during the two hours I will be there so I can drive home safely.


----------



## Cameo

*http://www.fullervoice.com/cluck*

A friend from head office sent me this one. It isn't
bagels but maybe the next best thing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute one, Jeanne, especially the Stars and Stripes Forever.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Well, here it is Dec.12th and we are getting rain! We will get mostly above zero weather over the next four days with a high of 6 forecast for tomorrow. We are going to pay for this.

Good news on the eye front Marc. Any time you can avoid/postpone surgery is a good thing.

Jeanne, glad to hear that your dog is doing well for the time being. Any extra time you can get with the companionship of the family pet is more than welcome , I am sure. Lets hope he has all "up" days.


----------



## Bolor

Oh, yeah ... nice tree Don. At least more reasonably priced than first anticipated.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Bob, another year I hope. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, re Hanukkah -- Jewish Year 5767 : sunset December 15, 2006 - nightfall December 23, 2006 (first candle: night of 12/15; last candle: night of 12/22).

Here's a good sight for the Hanukkah story and traditions.

http://www.jewfaq.org/holiday7.htm

Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Go to CNN.com and click on the video clip of "Boy Battles Hawk to Save Dog". It is about an 11 year old boy who fought off a hawk that was trying to take away his 5 month old mini-doxie pup.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks for the thoughts, it is appreciated.
We too have rain and drizzle - 6 degrees out.

Hoping to decorate the tree tonight now that the club
is done for the holidays. 

Have to sand my ceiling and a little more
patching so I can start painting this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with the tree, Jeanne. That is one thing I hate doing each year. No practice as a kid.


----------



## Ena

Greets from storm central. Looks like another night of carrying a flashlight in my pocket with another wind storm predicted. 
Couldn't remember shutting off my coffee maker this morning so was thinking about it off and on all day. I had turned it off. Hate when that happens.


----------



## MLeh

Greetings all. Been very busy and hectic. 

Big storm here yesterday - wind gusts up to 'Hurricane' force. Trees down everywhere. Didn't have any water yesterday morning. Wind started in the morning and the lights were flickering all day. Sheets of rain. Power went out last night at 4 pm, came back up just before noon today, but we've got another 'wind warning' for this afternoon (gusts over 100 km/hr) along with more rain. Highway was closed last night (four big trees came down) so I had to go the 'long way' round to pick up my daughter from school, and then the detour route was closed because of downed trees and power lines. No other way around, so I was glad I got home before the detour got closed.

We got a Christmas tree though. $25 for a 6' fir from the 'you pick we cut' lot down the road. Although, looking in the back yard there are a few branches off the trees that would make pretty good Christmas trees. 

Our 50'-80' high trees were being tossed around pretty well by the wind gusts last night. It's scary when it's so gusty that one tree is going one way, and another, 60' away from it, is going the opposite way, and the branches from the two trees meet in the sky, and then separate again. It was like watching nature's ballet with the branches dancing in the air - very graceful, yet awe inspiring in the power of nature.

This quote sums up the past couple of days: _"I have never imputed to Nature a purpose or a goal, or anything that could be understood as anthropomorphic. What I see in Nature is a magnificent structure that we can comprehend only very imperfectly, and that must fill a thinking person with a feeling of humility. This is a genuinely religious feeling that has nothing to do with mysticism."_ - Albert Einstein

The skies are getting pretty dark. Later all.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone, just a quick stop in to say hello. Got to run around with some things and then off to a late skate tonight.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, this is just for you. As a matter of fact it is a first as I have never before tried to shoot any video with my Nikon SLR, so I thought, what the heck, anything for Jeanne. Besides, the ceiling fan turning provided so much action I could not resist! 

Presenting our Christmas tree for 2006:

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/2006Tree.mov


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night to one and all. Sorry to hear of the wind damage and power outages out west. Hang in there, help is on the way. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and you choice of breakfasts just the way you like. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny cold day here in St.John's. Just about -4C and beautiful sunshine.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Ever since we had the one tornado up North I am slightly nervous about high winds. Hope all is well out west today.

Thank you for putting out breakfast Marc, I think tea is enough this morning though.

Thank you Don for the video - your tree looks wonderful. Are the lights the old fashioned long bulbs that bubble? I remember my parents had those. I was going to take a picture of mine last night but my son wanted to go to the mall and nobody was in a good mood last night. Bah! Turned out to be a good time for the mall though - not busy.

Get a power bar at lunch and maybe decorate the tree tonight - depends on a couple of decisions.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Jeanne. There are nothing but lights on our tree and yes, some of them are the old fashioned type that bubble that I inherited from my parents many years ago. There are no balls or bells or tinsel or anything else. Just lights.

Being Wednesday morning, I do have three columns to take care of in terms of final editing and filing which usually takes me about an hour. Later . . .


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don, Jeanne and everyone else.. Looks like another warm day today in the GTA and another busy day at work! Cheers all and thanks for the coffee this morning Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you need more than just tea. I shall make you a special Dr.G. brunch.


----------



## SINC

Well, that wound up taking me nearly two hours today, but now I am free to pursue other things. Like maybe a little Christmas shopping?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, don't put off your Hanukkah shopping either. First night is this Friday at sundown. 

Everyone is invited over to my house for a lighting of the first candle and the Hanukkah feast, complete with homemade latkes.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, don't put off your Hanukkah shopping either. First night is this Friday at sundown.
> 
> Everyone is invited over to my house for a lighting of the first candle and the Hanukkah feast, complete with homemade latkes.


Yummy, my favourite! I'm in!


----------



## winwintoo

Me too!!

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's see, Margaret and Don, that makes 1,726 people for Hanukkah dinner. Better get a few more potatoes for the latkes.


----------



## Cameo

Don't forget me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's see, Jeanne makes 1727, but I think we have enough potatoes now. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight, the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club will be closed in memory of the death of Peter Boyle yesterday. He shall be missed.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Tonight, the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club will be closed in memory of the death of Peter Boyle yesterday. He shall be missed.


Well, that's just sad news. He was one of my favourite characters.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Peter Boyle had a range of roles, from "Joe" in the movie of the same name, to the monster in "Young Frankenstein" and then to the father in "Everyone loves Raymond".


----------



## Dr.G.

A student just sent this to me. Thought I would share it with all of you.


Believe in Santa Claus

I remember my first Christmas adventure with Grandma.
I was just a kid. I remember tearing across town on my bike to visit her on the day my big sister dropped the bomb: "There is no Santa Claus," she jeered. "Even dummies know that!"

My Grandma was not the gushy kind, never had been. I fled to her that day
because I knew she would be straight with me. I knew Grandma always told
the truth, and I knew that the truth always went down a whole lot easier
when swallowed with one of her "world- famous" cinnamon buns. I knew they
were world-famous, because Grandma said so. It had to be true.

Grandma was home, and the buns were still warm. Between bites, I told her everything. She was ready for me. "No Santa Claus?" she snorted...."Ridiculous! Don't believe it. That rumor has been going around for years, and it makes me mad, plain mad!! Now, put on your coat, and let's go."

"Go? Go where, Grandma?" I asked. I hadn't even finished my second world-famous cinnamon bun. "Where" turned out to be Kerby's General Store, the one store in town that had a little bit of just about everything. As we
walked through its doors, Grandma handed me ten dollars.

That was a bundle in those days. "Take this money," she said, "and buy
something for someone who needs it. I'll wait for you in the car." Then she
turned and walked out of Kerby's.

I was only eight years old. I'd often gone shopping with my mother, but
never had I shopped for anything all by myself. The store seemed big and crowded, full of people scrambling to finish their Christmas shopping. For a few moments I just stood there, confused, clutching that ten-dollar bill, wondering what to buy, and who on earth to buy it for.

I thought of everybody I knew: my family, my friends, my neighbors, the kids
at school, the people who went to my church. I was just about thought out, when I suddenly thought of Bobby Decker. He was a kid with bad breath and messy hair, and he sat right behind me in Mrs. Pollock's grade-two class.

Bobby Decker didn't have a coat. I knew that because he never went out to
recess during the winter. His mother always wrote a note, telling the teacher that he had a cough, but all we kids knew that Bobby Decker didn't
have a cough; he didn't have a good coat. I fingered the ten-dollar bill with growing excitement. I would buy Bobby Decker a coat!

I settled on a red corduroy one that had a hood to it. It looked real warm, and he would like that.

"Is this a Christmas present for someone?" the lady behind the counter asked kindly, as I laid my ten dollars down. "Yes, ma'am," I replied shyly. "It's for Bobby."

The nice lady smiled at me, as I told her about how Bobby really needed a
good winter coat. I didn't get any change, but she put the coat in a bag,
smiled again, and wished me a Merry Christmas.

That evening, Grandma helped me wrap the coat Christmas paper and ribbons
and wrote, "To Bobby, From Santa Claus" on it. A little tag fell out of coat, and Grandma tucked it in her Bible. Grandma said that Santa always insisted on secrecy. Then she drove me over to Bobby Decker's house, explaining as we went that I was now and forever officially, one of Santa's helpers.

Grandma parked down the street from Bobby's house, and she and I crept
noiselessly and hid in the bushes by his front walk. Then Grandma gave me a
nudge. "All right, Santa Claus," she whispered, "get going."

I took a deep breath, dashed for his front door, threw the present down on
his step, pounded his door and flew back to the safety of the bushes and Grandma.

Together we waited breathlessly in the darkness for the front door to open.
Finally it did, and there stood Bobby.

Fifty years haven't dimmed the thrill of those moments spent shivering, beside my Grandma, in Bobby Decker's bushes. That night, I realized that those awful rumors about Santa Claus were just what Grandma said they were -- ridiculous. Santa was alive and well, and we were on his team.

I still have the Bible, with the coat tag tucked inside: $19.95.

May you always have LOVE to share, HEALTH to spare and FRIENDS that
care...

And may you always believe in the magic of Santa Claus!


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of Peter Boyle's passing as he gave me many hours of joy as an actor.

That is a great Christmas story Marc. 

I have been working on my annual Shang Christmas poem and it is nearing completion. I hope to be able to drop it on all of you soon. Maybe even later today after some final editing. (Such is the story of my Wednesdays it would seem.)

Or maybe I should just forget it this year?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I thought of you for some reason when I first read that story.


----------



## SINC

OK folks, here goes.

My annual little poem about our favourite place:

‘Twas the night before Christmas
When all through cyberspace
Not a creature was stirring
Except in one place.

The Shang was the thread
People gathered around
To celebrate the season
Good spirits did abound. 

The doxies were in bed
Alarms set on their clocks
And Jeanne and her boys
Had hung up their socks.

While chatter continued
Led by our Marc
Sonal just listened
For the Angels to Hark.

Beej sat in the corner
Cowering in fear
Lest that someone
Would grab his last beer.

And then there was Scott
Out on the wet coast
Who brought out the wine
To propose a toast.

Warren was messing
With Big Willie’s grill
Secure in the knowledge
His BBQ ribs would thrill.

Sheamus and Steve
Our great breakfast cooks
Were pouring some spirits
While Elaine read her books.

While fresh from Regina
Came Margaret and Sean
With a big pine tree
They had decorated upon.

And Ann in her usual
Calm bedside manner
Was helping Bob hang
The Shang Christmas banner.

Don was still struggling
With a tube of epoxy
As Treena helped him hang
Some treats for the doxies

Some had abandoned us
here in The Shang
Like Peter and lotus
whose memories rang.

But something was missing
A door had gone shut
We all knew the feeling
Of missing MacNutt.

When suddenly a light
From above did appear
And bagpipe music
We started to hear

It was a lonely piper
His tartans in place
The tune was familiar
It was Amazing Grace.

We all knew right then
That this was no fairy
It was a message of hope
From departed friend Gerry.

So to all in The Shang
A pleasant New Year
As we strive for more friendships
That have become dear.

Merry Christmas to all
And to all a bright day
As we celebrate with family
In a truly Shang way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here, Here!!!!!! An excellent poem, Don.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, truly inspired. It brought tears to my eyes. 

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Three cheers for Don's poem! :clap: 

Was thinking today (I do that sometimes) that if this year was someone's first winter in Victoria they'd ask for a refund from the officials that say that this is such a temperate place to live. In other words, I'm trying to come up with a creative way to say that it's stormy again today. Had to hang on to the steering wheel of the car with both hands driving home today. 
Another one due tomorrow afternoon. Enough already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Be safe, Ann. You mean a great deal to our Shang family.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. I like the poem Don. A friend of mine lost his grandfather today and my thoughts and prayers are with him and his family this evening. Sad to hear about these things around the holiday time.

My grandmother died and we buried her on her birthday being December 23rd and I lost my grandfather on Dec 31st, so I can relate closely to what my friend is going through.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Give my best to Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I understand completely. I buried my father not long after New Years in 1988. Sympathy to your friend Steve.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, pleasant dreams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Don. I shall have visions of "sugar plums dancing in my head", whatever a sugar plum is however. Maybe dancing doxies ........... doing Swan Lake ................. while they are eating sugar plums????


----------



## SINC

Either that or nutty poems by yours truly?


----------



## overkill

Thanks Don. Think its time to hit the bed and rest up. Good night everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have fresh tea and coffee, the breakfast of your choosing, and sugar plums all over the place.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and all the rest of you who haven't shown up yet. 

The coffee is appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Always good to see you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Cameo

Don shared his tree and I promised to share mine. This is
starting decorating - we had to move the piano to fit the tree
in the corner. Love it.

View attachment 2461


----------



## Cameo

And this is the finished product.

View attachment 2462


----------



## overkill

Good moring everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc, really need one this morning.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone. Nice trees Don and Jeanne - I don't put up a tree any more since all my Christmas activities take place elsewhere - at the homes of people who have help putting up the tree   

I really need to get out and get some groceries today, but then I think of the crowds and the ice and maybe I'll just order in until spring.

I'll grab a coffee while I'm here.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, Don, Margaret, Steve.

Crazy day today at work - that's not really new. Don - your poem was beautiful.
Marc, I am fine. Still have that decision to make but .........it's okay.

Got my turkey today - the stores were running out of the larger birds and I was beginning to think I had left it too long but saw a nice size when I went to get lunch and grabbed it.

Hope the weather is being kind to everyone today. It is almost Friday.

Take care 

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 9C outside and even a bit of sunshine. Nice day for the doxies.


----------



## medic03

Don, beautiful poem! Jeanne, I like the tree! Steve, sorry about your friend's loss. Marc, latkes tomorrow or sat night. I'm in. Finished doing all the christmas baking, hor's doeuvres and candy. Can't remember who all wanted some so I will send a care package to all my friends here. Marc, do you think the Doxie express can come pick them up and deliver them? We are having a very snowy day here in the Okanagan. Keep warm and dry everyone. Especially you guys at the coast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, the Doxie Express will be delivering latkes to those who want to partake in Hanukkah, and chicken soup to those who are sick. Sorry. Still, you are invited to the Hanukkah Festival of the Lights at my house. Sunset is at 4:10 here in St.John's. So, on Friday the 15th, until Friday the 22nd, any and all are invited to my house for latkes. Be here by 4PM each night to make sure you don't miss out on the lighting of the candles.


----------



## SINC

I know nothing of the protocol of lighting a Hanukkah candle, but in the spirit of your festival Marc, I too shall light a candle tomorrow evening as I sit alone as Ann is working and Crystal is at her Christmas party.

Can one light a candle and have a wee nip as a reasonable salute to your holiday?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a bit of Hanukkah info. 

"The only religious observance related to the holiday is the lighting of candles. The candles are arranged in a candelabrum called a menorah (or sometimes called a chanukkiah) that holds nine candles: one for each night, plus a shammus (servant) at a different height. On the first night, one candle is placed at the far right. The shammus candle is lit and three berakhot (blessings) are recited: l'hadlik neir (a general prayer over candles), she-asah nisim (a prayer thanking God for performing miracles for our ancestors at this time), and she-hekhianu (a general prayer thanking God for allowing us to reach this time of year)."


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just sent this to me.

"A bit corny...but worth reading....About generosity in the deepest sense.


An Early Christmas Story

Pa never had much compassion for the lazy or those who squandered their
means and then never had enough for the necessities. But for those who
were genuinely in need, his heart was as big as all outdoors. It was
from him that I learned the greatest joy in life comes from giving, not
from receiving.
It was Christmas Eve 1881. I was fifteen years old and feeling like the
world had caved in on me because there just hadn't been enough money to
buy me the rifle that I'd wanted for Christmas. We did the chores early
that night for some reason. I just figured Pa wanted a little extra
time so we could read in the Bible.
After supper was over I took my boots off and stretched out in front of
the fireplace and waited for Pa to get down the old Bible. I was still
feeling sorry for myself and, to be honest, I wasn't in much of a mood
to read Scriptures. But Pa didn't get the Bible, instead he bundled up
again and went outside. I couldn't figure it out because we had already
done all the chores. I didn't worry about it long though, I was too
busy wallowing in self-pity.
Soon Pa came back in. It was a cold clear night out and there was ice
in his beard. "Come on, Matt," he said. "Bundle up good, it's cold out
tonight."
I was really upset then. Not only wasn't I getting the rifle for
Christmas, now Pa was dragging me out in the cold, and for no earthly
reason that I could see. We'd already done all the chores, and I
couldn't think of anything else that needed doing, especially not on a
night like this. But I knew Pa was not very patient at one dragging
one's feet when he'd told them to do something, so I got up and put my
boots back on and got my cap, coat, and mittens. Ma gave me a
mysterious smile as I opened the door to leave the house. Something was
up, but I didn't know what.
Outside, I became even more dismayed. There in front of the house was
the work team, already hitched to the big sled. Whatever it was we were
going to do wasn't going to be a short, quick, little job. I could
tell. We never hitched up this sled unless we were going to haul a big
load.
Pa was already up on the seat, reins in hand. I reluctantly climbed up
beside him. The cold was already biting at me. I wasn't happy.
When I was on, Pa pulled the sled around the house and stopped in front
of the woodshed. He got off and I followed. "I think we'll put on the
high sideboards," he said. "Here, help me." The high sideboards! It had
been a bigger job than I wanted to do with just the low sideboards on,
but whatever it was we were going to do would be a lot bigger with the
high sideboards on.
After we had exchanged the sideboards, Pa went into the woodshed and
came out with an armload of wood -- the wood I'd spent all summer
hauling down from the mountain, and then all Fall sawing into blocks
and splitting. What was he doing?
Finally I said something. "Pa," I asked, "what are you doing?" "You
been by the Widow Jensen's lately?" he asked. The Widow Jensen lived
about two miles down the road. Her husband had died a year or so before
and left her with three children, the oldest being eight. Sure, I'd
been by, but so what? "Yeah," I said, "Why?" "I rode by just today," Pa
said. "Little Jakey was out digging around in the woodpile trying to
find a few chips. They're out of wood, Matt."
That was all he said and then he turned and went back into the wood-
shed for another armload of wood. I followed him. We loaded the sled so
high that I began to wonder if the horses would be able to pull it.
Finally, Pa called a halt to our loading, then we went to the smoke
house and Pa took down a big ham and a side of bacon. He handed them to
me and told me to put them in the sled and wait.
When he returned he was carrying a sack of flour over his right
shoulder and a smaller sack of something in his left hand. "What's in
the little sack?" I asked. "Shoes. They're out of shoes. Little Jakey
just had gunny sacks wrapped around his feet when he was out in the
woodpile this morning. I got the children a little candy too. It just
wouldn't be Christmas without a little candy."
We rode the two miles to the Widow Jensen's pretty much in silence. I
tried to think through what Pa was doing. We didn't have much by
worldly standards. Of course, we did have a big woodpile, though most
of what was left now was still in the form of logs that I would have to
saw into blocks and split before we could use it. We also had meat and
flour, so we could spare that, but I knew we didn't have any money, so
why was Pa buying them shoes and candy? Really, why was he doing any of
this? The Widow Jensen had closer neighbors than us; it shouldn't have
been our concern.
We came in from the blind side of the Jensen house and unloaded the
wood as quietly as possible. Then we took the meat and flour and shoes
to the door. We knocked. The door opened a crack and a timid voice
said, "Who is it?" "Lucas Miles, Ma'am, and my son, Matt. Could we come
in for a bit?"
The Widow Jensen opened the door to let us in. She had a blanket
wrapped around her shoulders. The children were wrapped in another and
were sitting in front of the fireplace by a very small fire that hardly
gave off any heat at all. The Widow Jensen fumbled with a match and
finally lit the lamp.
"We brought you a few things, Ma'am," Pa said and set down the sack of
flour. I put the meat on the table. Then Pa handed her the sack that
had the shoes in it. She opened it hesitantly and took the shoes out
one pair at a time. There was a pair for her and one for each of the
children -- sturdy shoes, the best, shoes that would last.
I watched her carefully. She bit her lower lip to keep it from
trembling and then tears filled her eyes and started running down her
cheeks. She looked up at Pa like she wanted to say something, but it
wouldn't come out. "We brought a load of wood too, Ma'am," Pa said. He
turned to me and said, "Matt, go bring in enough to last awhile. Let's
get that fire up to size and heat this place up."
I wasn't the same person when I went back out to bring in the wood. I
had a big lump in my throat, and as much as I hate to admit it, there
were tears in my eyes too. In my mind I kept seeing those three kids
huddled around the fireplace and their mother standing there with tears
running down her cheeks with so much gratitude in her heart that she
couldn't speak.
My heart swelled within me and a joy that I'd never known before filled
my soul. I had given at Christmas many times before, but never when it
had made so much difference. I could see we were literally saving the
lives of these people.
I soon had the fire blazing and everyone's spirits soared. The kids
started giggling when Pa handed them each a piece of candy and the
Widow
Jensen looked on with a smile that probably hadn't crossed her face for
a long time.
She finally turned to us. "God bless you," she said. "I know the Lord
has sent you. The children and I have been praying that he would send
one of his angels to spare us." In spite of myself, the lump returned
to my throat and the tears welled up in my eyes again.
I'd never thought of Pa in those exact terms before, but after the Widow
Jensen mentioned it I could see that it was probably true. I was sure
that a better man than Pa had never walked the earth. I started
remembering all the times he had gone out of his way for Ma and me, and
many others. The list seemed endless as I thought on it.
Pa insisted that everyone try on the shoes before we left. I was amazed
when they all fit and I wondered how he had known what sizes to get.
Then I guessed that if he was on an errand for the Lord that the Lord
would make sure he got the right sizes.
Tears were running down the Widow Jensen's face again when we stood up
to leave. Pa took each of the kids in his big arms and gave them a hug.
They clung to him and didn't want us to go. I could see that they
missed their Pa, and I was glad that I still had mine.
At the door Pa turned to Widow Jensen and said, "The Mrs. wanted me to
invite you and the children over for Christmas dinner tomorrow. The
turkey will be more than the three of us can eat, and a man can get
cantankerous if he has to eat turkey for too many meals. We'll be by to
get you about eleven. It'll be nice to have some little ones around
again. Matt, here, hasn't been little for quite a spell." I was the
youngest. My two brothers and two sisters had all married and had moved
away.
Widow Jensen nodded and said, "Thank you, Brother Miles. I don't have
to say, 'May the Lord bless you,' I know for certain that He will."
Out on the sled I felt a warmth that came from deep within and I didn't
even notice the cold.
When we had gone a ways, Pa turned to me and said, "Matt, I want you to
know something. Your ma and me have been tucking a little money away
here and there all year so we could buy that rifle for you, but we
didn't have quite enough. Then yesterday a man who owed me a little
money from years back came by to make things square. Your ma and me
were real excited, thinking that now we could get you that rifle, and I
started into town this morning to do just that. But on the way I saw
little Jakey out scratching in the woodpile with his feet wrapped in
those gunny sacks and I knew what I had to do.
Son, I spent the money for shoes and a little candy for those children.
I hope you understand." I understood, and my eyes became wet with tears
again. I understood very well, and I was so glad Pa had done it.
Now the rifle seemed very low on my list of priorities. Pa had given me
a lot more. He had given me the look on the Widow Jensen's face and the
radiant smiles of her three children.
For the rest of my life, whenever I saw any of the Jensens, or split a
block of wood, I remembered. And remembering brought back that same joy
I felt riding home beside Pa that night. Pa had given me much more than
a rifle that night, he had given me the best Christmas of my life.

Merry Christmas and God's Blessing to all."


----------



## SINC

So, I shouldn't light my one candle then? I don't want to mess up Hanukkah for heavens sake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you light one candle which then is used to light one more candle. On night two, you use this one candle to light two candles, and so on until you hit night eight. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, for some reason, I again thought of you when I posted that story about a boy and his Christmas wish for a rifle.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you light one candle which then is used to light one more candle. On night two, you use this one candle to light two candles, and so on until you hit night eight. Shalom.


Right, got it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May the miracle of Hanukkah come to your house and look kindly upon your dog. Shalom.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to turn in. Night all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF indeed! Breakfest is served nice and hot this morning. Waffles and pancakes for all to enjoy with real Canadian maply syrup. We also have coffee and tea available and the bottle of Baileys has been placed in the middle of the serving area for all to enjoy. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast, Steve.


----------



## Cameo

Marc - that is a beautiful poem. We need to be reminded sometime of everything that we take for granted


----------



## Dr.G.

I strongly agree, Jeanne.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Just popped in quickly to post this link my son sent me. If you enjoy acoustic guitar you may enjoy this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4&mode=related&search=


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I needed a coffee this morning, thanks Steve. Busy day ahead with two jobs to measure, both out of town and the week's invoicing to do while training my new partner to do so as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Retirement is a very busy time for some. Glad I am working full-time. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Ena

Rough night again here in Victoria with winds gusting up to 157 km/hr. Slept badly but at least I still have power and I'm on a day off. Feel sorry for people who are without power again with all the storms we have had.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, those are St.John's-type winds off of the North Atlantic. Whenever the gusts get over 115kp/h, I get very nervous. I have seen whole trees uprooted. So, take care and stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Bens Restaurant, a Montreal deli favoured by luminaries from Liberace to Leonard Cohen, is closing permanently after a drawn-out labour dispute.

The Kravitz family, which has owned the restaurant since its inception 98 years ago, announced Friday they've struck a deal with a local museum that has agreed to preserve the collection of tchotchkes and autographed pictures that decorate the red, white and chrome themed deli."

In remembrance of this fine establishment, The Cafe Chez Marc shall remain closed during Hanukkah from sunset tonight until sunrise on Sat., Dec.23rd. Breakfast and brunch, as well as tea and coffee, may still be gotten at the annex next to The Cafe Chez Marc, which we have named "Steve's Shack, Don's Den, Matt's Nook and Warren's Den". Since they have faithfully helped to prepare some of what keeps us going, I am sure that the closure of The Cafe Chez Marc for eight days will not be an inconvenience.


----------



## Beej

TGIF everyone, it has been a long week.


----------



## Dr.G.

TGIH, Beej. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Long day. Long trip. Back roads. Unplowed acreage road to house. 4 x 4 well used today. Freezing rain. Vehicles in ditches every kilometer. 50 kph. Two hours back in for normal 45 min drive.

Tired. Need food, beer. Make that beer, food.

Early to bed. Yep that was about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all! Enjoy:

http://www.elfyourself.com/?userid=77f466c5aed57cc89d3630dG06121604


----------



## SINC

I was thinking this morning we have not heard from Elaine in a while. I see the Sunshine Coast was battered by a couple of big storms and another is due there today. Perhaps she is among those without power?


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

You've all been so kind in thinking of Mom, she's asked the elves to send you some holiday cheer.

Thanks for the link Don, great find :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, our own dancing elf. Maybe a new headline act for the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club???


----------



## lcsim

Good morning everyone  Happy Hanukkah Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Hanukkah, lcsim. Just finished meal #2 of day #2 of Hanukkah. Tomorrow's meal is the big one. My wife loves to cook. I love to eat. We were a match made in heaven.


----------



## SINC

You just said that to make me hungry, didn't you Marc? 

Well, it worked.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife made more than enough latkes to share. I shall send you off some via Doxie Express. You should get either apple sauce or sour cream, whichever you prefer. They should be there by 6PM your time.


----------



## SINC

Apple sauce will be fine. Much more healthy than cream.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, she cooks it in canola oil from SK.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Don, she cooks it in canola oil from SK.


Then they *must* be good :clap: :clap: 

I had some success tonight. I spent the day trying to find that special "something" for my sister-in-law. Everyone else on my list will be happy with electronic junk from Staples - and she would too, but I want something special for her and just can't find it.

The success was at WalMart - I finally found filters for my Dirt Devil vacuum cleaner. Don, they do sell them, I guess the store I was looking at was out of them. They aren't Dirt Devil brand, they're branded as EnDust - and I almost passed them by.

I had to run over to Mom's and fix her computer. Her building is still under warning for that virus, but this was an emergency. I stopped at each of the hand-cleaning stations on the way in and then again on the way out and I remembered what Elaine said about hand-washing - sing "Happy Birthday" twice - so I did that when I got home.

Now I've got my feet up and going to spend the rest of the evening listening to a book and twiddling my thumbs.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I had company this evening and they just left. Ann is at work and I now have the rest of the evening to myself.
Hmmm, what to do? Another beer? OK.

Maybe an extra dessert? OK.

Program of my choice on TV? OK.

My night, YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Got the doxies some interesting Christmas gifts. This will be Fanny's first Christmas. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

WOW!!!!!!!!! This was just posted on CNN.com. I am speechless.

"You are 'Person of the Year'

You were named TIME magazine's "Person of the Year" on Saturday for the explosive growth and influence of user-generated Internet sites such as ehMac.ca, YouTube, Facebook and MySpace. You were chosen over Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, North Korea's Kim Jong Il and former Secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld. Congratulations."

I am truly honored and blessed. I could not have done it without ALL of you. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

And so it should be Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I certainly could not have done it without you, mon frere. Merci.


----------



## Sonal

Sleep patterns have taking an interesting twist lately and so I am up before the sun. In fact, I woke up before the sun rose in Newfoundland.

So I figured I'd get brunch going. Waffles, fresh fruit, maple syrup, cinnamon, and fresh whipped cream are available, along with an assortment of breads, pastries and muffins. Coffee and tea as usual.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all. Breakfast is served. Bacon, eggs, sausage hash browns, fresh juice, coffee and tea.

I went to a Christmas party at my neighbour's house last night. It was a good time. I got to meet a few more people in the neighbourhood so I feel more a part of the town now.

The even had a couple of guys playing their guitars and singing. A good time.

I just wonder how my neighbour's head feels this morning.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, nice breakfast selections Sonal and Warren.

I had two friends over last evening, but we did nothing to excess and my head is fine this morning.


----------



## MaxPower

I swore off drinking in excess over 5 years ago after a Christmas party where I made a complete A** of myself and was hung over for three days. Now when I feel even the slightest effects of alcohol, I cut myself off. One because I don't like myself when I am like that and two I cannot effectively look after my children with a hangover.


----------



## Ena

Mmm. Thanks for all the choices for breakfast this morning. Should keep me going at work until at least mid-morning.


----------



## SINC

Nice to know you still have power Ann. I fear Elaine has not been so lucky due to her absence here of late. I hear yet another storm with 120 cm of rain and 90 kph winds is headed for the BC coast again later today. Enuff already!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for breakfast/brunch Sonal/Warren. It is nearly noon, so it is almost lunchtime. My wife and I are about to walk over to "Churchill Forest" to pick out our tree. You have to be from this area of St.John's to appreciate what I just wrote. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight is THE Hanukkah meal, with brisket and latkes, so for those who want to experience true Jewish cooking, be at my house just before sunset. That is about 4:10PM here in St.John's. We won't eat just then, just light the third Hanukkah candle and then exchange small gifts and play with the doxies. We would eat about 530PM. Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## MLeh

I've got power, Don. We were without power a couple of times, but I'm just incredibly busy right now and will be so until December 26th, and even then I'll probably take that week off. So don't worry about my absence until 2007.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the update Elaine, I am happy to hear all is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from getting our tree. Prices have gone up a bit, in that the 9 foot tree was $25. However, it was freshly cut, so that drives up the price somewhat. Our Hanukkah Bush shall be up before sunset. Shalom, my friends.


----------



## Bolor

Happy Hanukkah Marc. The best of the season to you and yours. (that includes the doxies, of course.)

Our weather is really weird. very little snow and temps hovering around zero. It will get colder for the next few days but only -5 or so. I can live with that!


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Been a great weekend to catch up on some loss of sleep from the past week. Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## SINC

I will hunker down and watch Tiger Woods try and win his own tournament which starts in five minutes or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, about 79 ehMacLanders showed up for dinner, but not one person from The Shang. Strange ................. still, you all missed a grand dinner.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Well, about 79 ehMacLanders showed up for dinner, but not one person from The Shang. Strange ................. still, you all missed a grand dinner.


Was too there, but you mistook me for someone else


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, sorry I missed you. There was such a crowd, and I do not know what you look like today. Of course, the doxies only went to one person who was off in the crowd, so that might have been you. The doxies have good taste.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and your breakfast of choice is now ready to be served. Bon apitite.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and everyone else. Thanks for the breakfest, good way to start of the day. Coffee smells great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Steve et all. A busy workday ahead and one of these days I have to start my Christmas shopping. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. Dropped in for my second cup of coffee.
Oops, I drained the pot ... I'll put on some more.
Don, there is still a week before Xmas, so lots of time left (he said trying to convince himself )


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Bob. We are already in to the 4th day of Hanukkah, so Christmas will be a breeze. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

Have a good day, Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Bob. Same to you.


----------



## Ena

Another example from the 'I worry too much" file. Cat usually comes in from her morning sniff when I leave for work. She didn't this morning but was meowing and couldn't see her when I was getting in the car. I called her name and she kept up the vocal stuff. Didn't sound distressed so I left for work but was thinking about her all day. Got home and she was sitting on the front step. 
So how was your day?


----------



## Dr.G.

My day was fine, Ann. Thanks for asking. The doxies are wondering where all of our snow went. They were having a grand time running around on the white stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Post #25,000. Wow!!!!


----------



## SINC

Aha! Taking all the good posts are you? 

I prefer to be #1.


----------



## Ena

Amazing number of posts!

Too bad I let the answering machine pick up a call tonight or I'd have been on my way to the Caribbean! How they chose me all the way from Wisconsin I'll never know.

Probably was a scam but I've never heard of this one. Reverse look up came up blank on 307-764-8790


----------



## dpwozney

*Re: Pledging Allegiance to the Queen*



Peter Scharman said:


> YOU WHAT!!!!! The ceremony is therefore null and void!  We hold our queen (I think Lizzy is her name) in the highest esteem and to not pledge allegiance to her is to not be Canadian.


Queen Elizabeth II is not Queen of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland.

The Fifth Schedule of the _Constitution Act, 1867_ states:

"OATH OF ALLEGIANCE

I, A.B. do swear, That I will be faithful and bear true Allegiance to Her Majesty Queen Victoria.

_Note.--The Name of the King or Queen of the *United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland* for the Time being is to be substituted from Time to Time, with Proper Terms of Reference thereto._".

Does anybody recognize a present-day existence of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland?

According to _Wikipedia_, "The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland was a state that was created on 1 January 1801 by the merger of the Kingdom of Great Britain (itself a merger of the former Kingdoms of Scotland and England in 1707) and the Kingdom of Ireland. It ended upon Irish independence in 1922 when the Anglo-Irish Treaty created the Irish Free State.".

According to _The World Factbook_, "the Anglo-Irish treaty of 1921 formalized a partition of Ireland; six northern Irish counties remained part of the United Kingdom as Northern Ireland and the current name of the country, the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, was adopted in 1927".


----------



## medic03

Evening all: Ann I hear there is another storm heading your way hopefully, your cat decides to come in for that one  
Don, I made an amazing pineapple, coconut cake I am sure you would like. If I can find the link I'll post it.
Marc, sorry I was busy with a party here - how has Hanukah been going? Any leftover latkes?
I can't believe some of you guys haven't even started your Christmas shopping yet! I would be pulling my hair out if I wasn't done.


----------



## SINC

Wow, that dpwozney is definitely out of step with the spirit with this thread. He/she must have dragged that quote out of yesteryear. Probably needs a valium? 

Treena, I would love the recipe. And BTW I do intend to start my Christmas shopping soon. Thought I might today, but it didn't work out. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## medic03

so tomorrow eh Don, or maybe the day after that, or the day after that....


----------



## SINC

Well, for sure by the 24th around 4:00 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh everything is now ready for anyone who craves early morning food and drink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you shall always be number one in our hearts and minds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Treena, but there is no such thing as a "leftover latke".


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Looks like Marc was the early morning Chef. Thanks for the food and coffee. 3 more days til a little bit of time off. Looking forward to escaping up North for the holiday season and spend it in some peace and quiet.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, Steve, et all.

I am up early to try and get enough work done by noon so as to get an hour or so at the mall to begin my you-know-what shopping.

Thanks for the breakfast, as I will need it today.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Don, Steve, Marc - thanks for the pot of tea, it was needed this morning.

I made the decision yesterday regarding my Shepard after the vet took a look at her. The vet said that although she had learned how to correct her walk - she had some sort of disease that I can't pronounce that deteriorated the muscles in her hind end - she was at high risk of mis stepping and seriously hurting herself especially with winter coming. This could happen suddenly without any warning and she was at high risk of simply falling down the stairs if it happened while going down. Especially since she was losing her eyesight. This was why she was always wiping her face on my bedcovers, trying to clear her eyes. She often stumbled going up and had difficulty with going down but for the past couple of months would not leave my side and would not stay down if I went up. If she mis stepped and fell down the stairs when no one was home then she could have died in pain all by herself. She was in pain walking and the disease made her constantly hungry and she couldn't keep her weight up. She felt like skin and bones. Her heart was good and she was happy til the end. She went to sleep with her head in my lap knowing that we loved her which was all that I could really do for her. She didn't have a reallly good quality of life anymore and I decided to let her go with love and dignity as best as I could. So yesterday was very hard and I think this is going to be a long week, but I believe I made the best decision for her. The vet does too so..........

I have about half my shopping done and just have to find the desire to finish.


----------



## SINC

What a wonderful and courageous decision to make at this time of the year Jeanne.

While I want to express my sympathy for your loss, I also want to recognize the gift of love you gave your long time companion. To allow her that gift at this time of year is very meaningful and given in the true spirit of the season. Your memories of her will remain for the rest of your life.

I admire your strength and applaud your courage. May she rest in peace.


----------



## MaxPower

Sorry to hear about your Dog Jeanne. I know how hard it must have been for you. But you did make the right decision.


----------



## Cameo

I know that I made the right decision for her. I have spent two months knowing it may come to this and I believe that it is what she would have wanted if she could have actually spoken to me. I know that I will never have a dog to match her, I don't expect the next to replace her and she will always have my heart.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you both for the condolences - Don you really have a way with words that make one think. I don't know if it was courageous, but it was because I loved her.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> She went to sleep with her head in my lap knowing that we loved her which was all that I could really do for her.


Jeanne, that is the courage of which I wrote. Some people, try as they might, just can't summon the courage to do this simple act of love.


----------



## Cameo

Oh, thank you. She deserved anything I could do for her.

I found a beautiful poem on the humane society page

*I Only Wanted You*

They say memories are golden
Well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories.
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
A million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
You never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
No one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I’d walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you made the difficult decision for yourself, but the correct decision for your dog. My heart and thoughts are with you right now, since I have gone through this four times myself. It is never easy, and time helps a bit, but for now, tears are your best friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, this poem still brings tears to my eyes.

http://www.petloss.com/poems/maingrp/rainbowb.htm


----------



## Bolor

So sorry to hear about your dog Jeanne. You have the rest of your family to lean on as well as those of us in the shang. 
I think Don's reply is so apropos. I wish I could express in writing (or speaking for that matter) like that.


----------



## Cameo

"but for now, tears are your best friend. Paix."

I guess I have about a billion best friends then.........

I am thankful to have my family and my friends here in the Shang. As well as tears, it is a release to be able to reach out. I also believe that the written word
is a release in itself. Many times when things have been tough I have sat and typed out my thoughts and feelings, only to trash the document. The purpose was served with the writing. Sometimes though you need to reach for others when you know that you will receive their support and I have found that here many times from Don, Marc, Warren, yourself and the rest. Many thanks.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, not sure how many have gone through what you have just experienced, but those of us who have are able to understand the soothing nature of tears. For those who have not experienced this situation with a dog of their own, then they just love you for the kind person you are and feel for your loss.


----------



## MaxPower

Not to derail the mood of the thread or change subjects, but I thought this is an interesting read for this time of year. This article was written by my Uncle whom for years was the editor of the Mennonite Herald and still does some free lance writing. Keep in mind this is a very Christian minded article, but it outlines a very devout Christian's view of Christmas and current events.



> Column for Christmas edition of Free Press
> 
> 
> Birth of Jesus’ peaceable kingdom
> 
> 
> I’ve been doing a great deal of reading in my own Mennonite history recently. It’s Christmas and a great deal of stuff has been accumulating for me that I can’t easily rid from my mind. The problem I’m struggling with is the frequency with which I hear voices that seem to think that if the world only rid itself of religious believers—especially those of the orthodox Christian kind—the world would become so much kinder. We might even be able to live in peace.
> 
> When I hear that notion, it’s as though the 20th century never existed. No ideology was ever as fervently scientific, materialistic and irreligious as communism—especially the Soviet sort—and none as cruel. One can confidently attribute a hundred million deaths to worldwide communism in the past century, at least a quarter of those in the Soviet Union. Five of those were my uncles. They left more than a dozen children to grow up without a father. If I’m skeptical, forgive me.
> 
> Roy MacGregor, whose writing I’ve enjoyed in the past, wrote a silly column for the Globe and Mail a few weeks ago in which he tried to “imagine,” in John Lennon’s words, the place where “there’s no countries. It isn’t hard to do. Nothing to kill or die for, and no religion too. Imagine all the people living life in peace….” MacGregor also quoted Elton John, who said recently, “Organized religion doesn’t seem to work. It turns people into really hateful lemmings, and it’s not really compassionate.” He referred to the “terrible conflicts, almost all of them religion-based, currently going on around the world.”
> 
> Pride and strife are quite at home within the human soul and it doesn’t take religious faith to set them onto a destructive trajectory. Simple observation ought to persuade us that the belief in a sovereign God can—and often does—act as a restraint upon our violent impulses. Or that its absence and the notion of real accountability in some realm at some time might give us the freedom to do to other anything to which we feel inclined, no matter how hurtful. Physicist Stephen Hawking, not known for a lack of hubris and definitely not a religious man, suggested in Hong Kong last summer that humankind might consider planting colonies of people somewhere in space to save us earthlings from possible extinction. It wasn’t religion that was particularly bothering him or threatening such extinction. He saw plenty of possibilities elsewhere.
> 
> As Christmas Day has once again approached, my thoughts have gone to the conjunction of the birth of the Christ child born in a stable and the vision of that child—years later—dying on a cross. The confession of Christians through the centuries has been that the child was in some mysterious manner God among us. This is surely not an easy thought to embrace and to believe, yet it is what Christians have believed about Jesus: that he was the Christ, fully human and fully God. The mystery was that God should choose to come among us in a way that made him very vulnerable from the outset—to gossip, to threats from authorities, to those who wanted a Messiah who was visibly strong.
> 
> That mystery persisted throughout his life and appeared to end on a cross that represented the hostility of both his own people and a foreign, dominating power. How could this Jesus be God if he could be thus cast aside, humiliated and put to death? The image created both by his birth and his death have been hugely problematic for both believers in Christ and unbelievers. Yet they have also empowered Christians over and over again to embrace a life that is the very opposite to what we humans are naturally inclined to be.
> 
> Though no mention of the death of Jesus is possible without reference to his resurrection, what are we to make of the message that his birth and the manner of his death communicate? Everything about his birth seemed to move in the wrong direction. Born to a couple away from home while still only engaged. Born in a hut reserved for animals because the local hostelry was filled. The announcement of his birth made first to simple shepherds out on the fields. Born away from the center of religious life where a person of importance might be expected to be born. Forced to flee to Egypt with his parents a number of months later because of threats from the political authorities.
> 
> On the other hand, the message to those who could hear it was that this was Jesus, who would “save his people from their sins.” This one would be Emmanuel, “God with us.” He was to be the one to bridge the distance between God and his creation brought about by human sin and rebellion. Thus the words of the angels to the shepherds, “Glory to God in the highest heaven and on earth peace….”
> 
> All of Jesus’ earthly life from the moment of his birth was directed toward the restoration of a relationship between God and his creation. That’s the message of Christmas. It would not happen by force of arms, or by new laws and regulations—however good these might be—it would happen through the creation of a peaceable kingdom based on a reformation of the heart. It would come through a renewal of the spirit and not through governments with the power to enforce a higher level of virtue or by the victory of one religious system over another. The great temptation Jesus faced at the beginning of his public ministry was exactly this: to seize authority by a power play employing the usual levers of earthly might and thus bring in the new kingdom. He rejected it. Ultimately, his way took him to death on the cross.
> 
> As we face a very broken and conflicted world, those of us who are part of the Christian church must see that we cannot make the world a better place by force. While we recognize fully the need for good government and even a moral exercise of force, this is not where the church does its work. She must do it where she can be true to herself. The law of the church is a law of love. It works in a way that is utterly vulnerable—as was the Jesus child from the moment of his birth. This is the message of Christmas and it is needed as never before.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne. Good on you for making such a wise decision for your pal.


----------



## Moscool

As one of my colleagues reminded me last week, "even if you have children, even if your life is full of love, you cannot empathise with those losing a loved pet if you have not been through it yourself."

Big hug Jeanne


----------



## Moscool

Hey PaxPower, what gives?

Interesting read even if I disagree with most of it; it is nice to have a time to reflect as the year draws to an end though.

So peace to all of us in the coming days.

(As I type this a thick blanket of fog has descended on London)


----------



## winwintoo

It's been one of those days.

Jeanne, I'm sorry to hear about the difficult loss of your pet. I don't have pets, but the grandkids do and when that little shipoo greets me at the door or their kitten climbs into my lap, I briefly experience what it means to have that unconditional love. At one time the family had a bassett hound too and I would "babysit" it while they went skiing or camping. I got the feeling that the dog and I could "talk" to each other, although we were each in our own way glad of the solitude.

After a frustrating start, some things fell into place for me today and now I can settle down and finish holiday preparations.

Dr. G, I don't know if you noticed me at your celebrations on the weekend, I tried to keep a low profile.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

This just arrived on another list. Thought some of you would enjoy it.



> The smallest act of kindness is worth more than the grandest intention. ~Oscar Wilde
> 
> Dog philosophy 101
> 
> The reason a dog has so many friends is that he wags his tail instead of his tongue.
> -Anonymous
> 
> Don't accept your dog's admiration as conclusive evidence that you are wonderful.
> -Ann Landers
> 
> If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went
> -Will Rogers
> 
> There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face.
> -Ben Williams
> 
> A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than he loves himself.
> -Josh Billings
> 
> The average dog is a nicer person than the average person.
> -Andy Rooney
> 
> We give dogs time we can spare, space we can spare and love we can spare. And in return, dogs give us their all.
> It's the best deal man has ever made.
> -M. Acklam
> 
> Dogs love their friends and bite their enemies, quite unlike people,
> who are incapable of pure love and always have to mix love and hate.
> -Sigmund Freud
> 
> I wonder if other dogs think poodles are members of a weird religious cult.
> -Rita Rudner
> 
> A dog teaches a boy fidelity, perseverance, and to turn around three times before lying down.
> -Robert Benchley
> 
> Anybody who doesn't know what soap tastes like never washed a dog.
> -Franklin P. Jones
> 
> If I have any beliefs about immortality, it is that certain dogs I have known will go to heaven, and very, very few persons.
> -James Thurber
> 
> If your dog is fat, you aren't getting enough exercise
> -Unknown
> 
> My dog is worried about the economy because Alpo is up to $3.00 a can. That's almost $21.00 in dog money.
> -Joe Weinstein
> 
> Ever consider what our dogs must think of us? I mean, here we come from a grocery with the most amazing haul,
> chicken, pork, half a cow. They must think we're the greatest hunters on earth!
> -Anne Tyler
> 
> Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea.
> -Robert A. Heinlein
> 
> If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will not bite you; that is the principal difference
> between a dog and a man.
> -Mark Twain
> 
> You can say any foolish thing to a dog, and the dog will give you a look that says,
> 'Wow, you're right! I never would've thought of that!'
> - Dave Barry
> 
> Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole.
> -Roger Caras
> 
> If you think dogs can't count, try putting three dog biscuits in your pocket and then give him only two of them.
> -Phil Pastoret
> 
> My goal in life is to be as good a person as my dog thinks I am.


Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G, I don't know if you noticed me at your celebrations on the weekend, I tried to keep a low profile." Margaret, you were another one with a doxie in your lap. Sorry, I was busy serving latkes to notice our friends. Quite the crowd. So, we are now 5 nights down and 3 nights to go.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, Treena, but there is no such thing as a "leftover latke".


Especially when I snuck in and played with the doxies while certain people were busy enjoying their meal and then ate the last latkes unnoticed by the host.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, luckily, my wife, with roots in SK, the birthplace of both of her parents, uses SK canola oil. We have to have heart-friendly latkes each night. After Hanukkah, Christmas will be a breeze.


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - I like those. I swiped one to add to my signature.
I was going to post a picture but is seems the little paper click
to add an attachment isn't going to work for me.


----------



## Sonal

I'm sorry for your loss, Jeanne. My thought are with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I spoke to my wife and told her about your dog and the symptoms (she knows more anatomy and physiology details than many vets), and she agreed that you made the best decision for your dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I am really tired and need some sleep. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Rest easy knowing that you made the kindest, albeit not the easiest, decision re you companion. You shall meet your dog, when you time has come, on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge. Until then, you dog shall be playing with my dogs and having a grand old time. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep well.


----------



## medic03

Jeanne, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Especially when I snuck in and played with the doxies while certain people were busy enjoying their meal and then ate the last latkes unnoticed by the host.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Everything is ready and I hope you all enjoy yourself this morning.


----------



## Moscool

Great day today: minus 1 and fog to start with and now bright wintry sunshine. Bliss!

Coffee was welcome after the ride into the office...


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc, really need it this morning.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Thank you everyone for the support, it helps. 

I have to focus now on getting things ready for christmas. Still have a couple of
gifts to get and the rest of the food. I have a fridge and stove her in the warehouse at work that were given to me by a customer who wasn't taking her
appliances with her and I bought a kitchen table so we can cook the turkey now and sit down to eat it. A friend here at work will deliver them to the house in the next couple of days.

A friend of my kids installed new security lights at the house - the dark doesn't bother me but it is a pain if you drop your keys in the driveway. He traded off work for bike parts - my son set it all up for me. I bought the lights and some new dishes and while trying to juggle bags dropped the darn bag with the bulbs in it in the store parking lot. Needless to say one of the bulbs didn't survive. At $5.00 a bulb I wasn't happy with myself. UUgh. Oh well. Have to get lower wattage bulbs though as the porch is wayyyyyyyyyyy too bright.

Sat down and watched a couple of Christmas shows the other night for the first time in years. Always seem to miss them.

Thanks for the tea Marc, it is starting to get really chilly outside.

Have a great day.


----------



## overkill

I am sorry to hear about your loss Jeanne, espcecially around this time of the year. You made the right decision as hard as it was.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you Steve. I spent two months trying to make sure it was the right decision as she was an amazing dog. As everyone has stated time will make it easier I know - and she will always be in my heart and memory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, this blend of jasmine tea is being called "Jeanne's Jasmine", and next to our "Bolor Special", it is a great hit this holiday season.

St.John's is going into the deep freeze, with a high of 0C predicted until Christmas Eve, with lows down in the mid-teens. That is COLD for us, and with about 5 inches of snow every day, it shall be a white Christmas.


----------



## Cameo

We will be a green Christmas with plus temperatures it seems. Sounds like you
and your wife should just cuddle in front of a fireplace with the doxies and some
"Jeanne's Jasmine" or "Bolor Special" and enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G, when I read the paper this morning, I thought of you.










Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Great to see so many of you up and about your business. Shangers are early risers, it would seem.

I too was up very early and being Wednesday, I spent the last two hours on the final edit of all three columns. Today's version took twice as long as normal as I always include the names of readers who e-mail me during the year, and proofing hundreds of names takes a lot longer than straight copy.

Margaret, I run a column called the Squawk Box and was so impressed with your item on windshield washer fluid in the venting column that I "borrowed" in for our readers. Hope you don't mind.

I am also thinking that since I got a hair cut yesterday, it might be a good day to start my Christmas shopping, although I do have to take the dog to the groomers at 9:00 a.m. and then there is that quote I have to redo this morning, (my own darn fault) and after that I have to run out to Spruce Grove for a second measure.

Ah heck, I might just leave the shopping thing until tomorrow as there is still lots of time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Margaret. I shall send that on to my wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I like the fireplace idea, but I would trade you our white Christmas for a green Christmas. 1-2 feet of snow is predicted between now and Christmas eve, coming in 3-5 inch flurries. Then, I fear, the big stuff hits us, with lots of wet snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

OK, OK, I'm done with work for the day, I'll go out and get a few presents. Sheesh everyone's always pushing me to shop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, consider 8 nights of Hanukkah followed by Christmas. Luckily, I got all of my shopping done just after Remembrance Day.


----------



## Ena

All quiet on the western front so far but 60 to 80 km/hr gusts expected tonight. 

Bad day with not one but two grumpy relatives with unrealistic expectations. Thank goodness for the discovery of tea and its calming effect and The Shang of course


----------



## winwintoo

Could I have one of the doxies to cuddle for a couple of hours tonight. A gloom has settled over me that only a doxie can lift.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I shall let you have Rosie, my princess. She is sweet, cute and will help to "cure what ails you". Paix.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone, having a hard time staying awake as the lack of sleep last night has finally caught up with me I believe. Looks like an early nights sleep tonight. Cheers to all, last day of work tomorrow for the next couple weeks and I am looking for some time off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Steve. See you in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you Dr. G - Rosie is just what I needed.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

I got four gifts today. Yahoo!

Two more to go. And oh yeah. A card. I just have to remember a card for she-who-must-be-obeyed.

Just kidding. About two more to go that is. Actually there are three to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad Rosie was helpful. She is a sweetie ................ just like you. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, et all. I am off to slumber land myself.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I am up early to get the last of my Christmas shopping in today.

I used some of the potatoes I found in the fridge and whipped up some hash browns flavoured with green onions to go with the freshly scrambled eggs, beef sausages and some peameal bacon.

I cut up a bowl of fresh fruit with blueberries, melon, cantaloupe, grapes and strawberries. For those who are not quite so hungry there is fruit yogurt and bran available as well.

You will have to make your own fresh hot toast though. I hate old cold toast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast. All is quiet on the eastern front this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Glad to hear all is well. I am waiting for the paper to be delivered to catch up on the news. I read The Journal each morning and check The Sun online.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don and Marc. Thanks for the breakfest. Last day of work until the 3rd of Janurary. Can't wait to get away this weekend.


----------



## Cameo

Wonderful breakfast Don, thank you. Morning to everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve and Jeanne.

Jeanne, feeling any better? Time is not the great healer as is written, but it helps to put things into perspective. Your love and memories of your dog shall always be with you to help in this perspective.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Sadness continues here.

Earlier this week, my older sister (in California) was diagnosed with brain cancer. My younger brother and his wife who were coming here to be with Mom for Christmas changed plans to fly to California to be with Sis, but now it appears they might be stranded in Heathrow airport along with everyone else who's trying to get out of there.

I'm glad to have you all here - I'll probably be quiet over the holidays, but I'll keep the coffee pot filled and the plate of goodies stocked up.

And if any of the doxies go missing, they'll be with me.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of your sister's illness Margaret. I wish her a speedy recovery. I too will spend Christmas alone, so I too will drop into The Shang frequently over the holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you need more than doxies to help cheer you up. Know that your extended family is here for you at The Shang. We have a great many shoulders to cry upon. I too lost a sister, so I know somewhat the feelings you are experiencing right now. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you guys - I know you are all here for me.

My sister and I are not close, still I grieve for her. The prognosis is not good.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Margaret, this is a great place as you know to reach out when you need to.
You know we are all here for you. Life can be soooo hard at times. My thoughts
are with you and your family and if you need an ear you can always PM me. 

I always loved showing Snickers off so here is a picture when she was about 4ish.
View attachment 2490


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, Jeanne.


----------



## winwintoo

Jeanne, you were fortunate to be able to have Snickers with you for so long.

I've never had pets and for many years, I was deathly afraid of dogs (long story), but German Shepherds always had a special place in my heart.

When my youngest son was only a few days old, my husband brought home the "shop dog" - a German Shepherd that the owner of the trucking company kept on the premises for protection. Hubby felt sorry for the poor dog and brought it home. He took the dog into the bedroom where both kids were sleeping and let the dog sniff them so that the dog wouldn't be alarmed when the kids woke up.

That dog, who had never been around kids before, laid down in the bedroom doorway and wouldn't let either of us back in the room until the kids awoke!! Somehow, he knew that protecting those kids was now his job and he took it seriously.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, that is just like doxies as well. This is why they are more than scent hounds. We have an ADT blue sign on our front lawn, which some people feel stands for Attack Dachshund Territory. It they tried to come in to our house it would not be far off the truth.


----------



## Beej

Christmas potluck at work today, and now I'm stuffed. I also took home a bag of goodies. All in all, a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good evening, Beej. Sounds like Life is treating you well these days. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, so sorry to hear about your sister. I don't know if you find Christmas an emotional time of year anyway but if you do this news must make it even harder.

Cameo, thanks for posting the pic of your dog. A fine way to give her a memorial.

Off work until January 2nd. Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Say good night to Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Me too, night all.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Final day of work. If I can find another job during my vacation then it will truly be my last here. 

I will leave some tea and coffee for everyone...........I am not a great cook so I will
leave the cooking to Steve and those who can.

Have a great morning

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have tea, coffee, breakfast ready in a minute.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I finally finished my Christmas shopping, thanks to Ann's help yesterday. She made it so easy for what I thought was a big problem. I appreciate her more with every passing year.

I will just grab a quick coffee and then get on with my day. I will begin my columns for December 29 today so I have them all done by Sunday. That way I won't have to be working on them on Christmas and Boxing Day.

Forgot too that I have to run out and get a card for our daughter. She always gets me a killer card of the humourous variety and I try to outdo here by returning the favour. Try as I might, I could not find one yesterday that was funny enough to suit me. Maybe today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck on your card search, Don.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and everyone else. I just wanted to stop in to wish everyone a Happy Holidays. Probably wont be around much until I get back mid next week. Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday season! Enjoy the eggnog  Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good time, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Feeling better today.

I tried to finish up some Christmas shopping yesterday, but drew a blank when it came to my Daughter-in-law, so I picked up my grand daughter after school to help me and she directed me to the book store - I've had some influence on those kids - they would rather have a book than anything else and would rather shop at the book store :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Mom is still in quarantine so nothing going on at her nursing home over the holidays, but my sister is picking her up on Sunday for a while and I'll go visit and maybe take her out on Christmas day. That virus is so nasty that most of the staff is sick too so it will be a grim day for everyone there.

Some finishing up with gifts today and then I'm done. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, books and doxies make for great gifts. I hope the next week is less stressful for you. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm so glad that my grandkids all love books and puppies - they have a Shipoo - how can they go wrong?

Now that my brother and his wife have arrived safely in California to be with my sister who is ill (and her family) we can all rest easier. My brother and his wife are the best people to have around in times of crisis - nothing fazes them since they both work in an hi-pressure industry they have learned how to cope with anything that comes along. 

Mom is glad to, even though she won't be spending time with them.

Boy am I dumb sometimes. I've been searching for a Christmas gift for Mom - she had no need for anything and no place to put it - and never thought to buy her some books while I was at the book store. Even though her eyesight is nearly gone, she reads constantly - I tried to interest her in audio books but she says as long as her eyes work at all, she's going to use them.

Off I go, now I'm on a mission.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Yikes.

Mom fell in the dining room as she was going in for supper and they think she broke her hip. Ambulance it taking her to the hospital and my sister (not the one with cancer) is meeting them there and will keep me posted. Mom has osteoporosis and her bones are very fragile. This will be the second broken hip.

Also, my sister who usually has a Christmas gathering at her house and cancelled it this year because one of the families won't be able to attend - the woman is in hospital with bleeding in her brain.

I'm shaking. 

Please pray, or shake bones or whatever you do to call out the healing spirits.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Margaret, am so sorry to hear that you have more worries and sadness in your life again today. Look after yourself.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you for your kind thoughts Ann. This is horrible for Mom even if it's just a sprain or something, she is so active this will really affect her.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, all of our prayers are with you and your mom tonight. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Margaret, I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## medic03

DOn, I have found the cake recipe that I told you about last week. Made it again and it was a huge hit.
Not sure how to add a link to a thread so I will just type the web page out.
Coconut-Pineapple Cake with Cream Cheese Frosting

www.recipezaar.com/60789


----------



## MaxPower

Sorry to hear about your Mom Margaret. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## MaxPower

*Christmas Traveling 101*

Today we were supposed to leave for Christmas in Texas.

We got up, got ready and were out the door with what we thought would be tight but nothing to worry about.

Halfway to the Airport I asked my wife if she packed the boys birth certificates. No. We turn around and now we are in trouble.

We make it to the airport with kids, luggage and car seats in tow. We get to the check in and we missed our flight. Even if we had made it there with our original schedule, we still would have missed our flight. Apparently customs was backed up for hours.

So we are now scheduled to leave on the 24th. We have booked a hotel close to the airport and we will be there on time. So our vacation has just shifted to the right a bit.

Who would have thought Christmas would be so busy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, may you and your family make it safely to "the lone star state". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hanukkah is now officially over and the Christmas season may now begin in our home. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Margaret. My thoughts are with you both. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Moscool

Hey MP takes we back to the days of travelling with young children; your post shows remarkable verbal restraint! 

We're off to gay Paree this morning hoping that the fog has lifted as it as been a bit of a mess lately.

Like every year we are looking forward to an exciting three days with my daughter born on the 24th and my son on the 26th. Guess what's in the boot of the car? 

So best wishes to all Shangers as I probably won't be back online for a few days...

F.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Francois. Morning all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Francois et all.

Margaret, best wishes for your Mom and sister.

Warren, hope your flight gets back on track, although a couple of days in a hotel will be a real adventure for the little guys. Have a Merry Christmas in Texas, and try to shoot straight with that .357 would ya?

Treena, I look forward to the recipe.

Today at 1:00 p.m. is the annual gathering of a bunch of us who used to work together and now only see each other at this time of year as we have all gone separate ways. It is always an enjoyable few hours to catch up on what has been happening in each other's lives over the past year.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Marc, Don and Francois.

We will be going to the hotel tonight, just before the boys bedtime, so hopefully all will go well since this is the first time we will spend in a hotel room with small children.

Don't worry Don, my aim with the .357 is getting better. Just ask the pop can from last time.  Actually I prefer shooting the .22 Beretta 

If we ever make it there that is. 

When we do, we will have the Christmas Gordita and tomorrow night will be the Christmas Eve Botanna. Actually we will behaving the more traditional Turkey on Christmas but I will have a lot of eating to do when I get there.


----------



## MaxPower

And while we are in the Texas/Mexico theme:

Tequila Christmas Cookies
Christmas Cookie Ingredients:

1 cup of water
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup of sugar
1 tsp salt
1 cup of brown sugar
lemon juice
4 large eggs
1 cup nuts
2 cups of dried fruit
1 bottle Jose Cuervo Tequila

Sample the Cuervo to check quality. Take a large bowl, check the Cuervo again, to be sure it is of the highest quality, pour one level cup and drink. Turn on the electric mixer... Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl. Add one teaspoon of sugar... Beat again. At this point it's best to make sure the Cuervo is still OK, try another cup ... just in case. Turn off the mixerer thingy. Break 2 leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fruit, Pick the frigging fruit off floor... Mix on the turner. If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaterers just pry it loose with a drewscriver. Sample the Cuervo to check for tonsisticity. Next, sift two cups of salt, or something. Who giveshz a sheet. Check the Jose Cuervo. Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. Add one table. Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink- Whatever you Can find. Greash the oven. Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over. Don't forget to beat off the Ttrner. Finally, throw the bowl through the window, finish the Cose Juervo and make sure to put the stove in the dishwasher.


----------



## Beej

Happy Festivus everyone.


----------



## SINC

I thought everyone would enjoy this:

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=BT30222337


----------



## Sonal

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, Beej, how are things today?


----------



## Beej

A quiet day before a trip to The 'Peg. It is nice. It looks like I'll need to do some work next week, but probably just one day's worth.

How about you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon one and all. A quiet day here as the last of the Hanukkah ornaments are put away for another year. Now it's time for Christmas.


----------



## Ottawaman

Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low stress, nonaddictive, gender neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced with the most enjoyable traditions of religious persuasion or secular practices of your choice with respect for the religious/secular persuasions and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all.

I also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2007, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make our country great (not to imply that it is necessarily greater than any other country) and without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of the wishee.

By accepting this greeting, you are accepting these terms:

This greeting is subject to clarification or withdrawal. It is freely 
transferable with no alteration to the original greeting. It implies no 
promise by the wisher to actually implement any of the wishes for 
her/himself or others and is void where prohibited by law, and is revocable at the sole discretion of the wisher. This wish is warranted to perform as expected within the usual application of good tidings for a period of one year or until the issuance of a subsequent holiday greeting, whichever comes 
first, and warranty is limited to replacement of this wish or issuance of a new wish at the sole discretion of the wisher.

Disclaimer: No trees were harmed in the sending of this message; however, a significant number of electrons were slightly inconvenienced.

All the best OM


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> A quiet day before a trip to The 'Peg. It is nice. It looks like I'll need to do some work next week, but probably just one day's worth.
> 
> How about you?


I am off off off until January 2, 2007.


----------



## Beej

Ottawaman said:


> however, a significant number of electrons were slightly inconvenienced.


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

Al little premature, however I may not get another chance to post again.



> The Night Before Christmas
> 
> 'Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house
> Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse;
> The stockings were hung by the chimney with care,
> In hopes that St. Nicholas soon would be there;
> The children were nestled all snug in their beds,
> While visions of sugar-plums danced in their heads;
> And mamma in her 'kerchief, and I in my cap,
> Had just settled down for a long winter's nap,
> When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
> I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter.
> Away to the window I flew like a flash,
> Tore open the shutters and threw up the sash.
> The moon on the breast of the new-fallen snow
> Gave the lustre of mid-day to objects below,
> When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,
> But a miniature sleigh, and eight tiny reindeer,
> With a little old driver, so lively and quick,
> I knew in a moment it must be St. Nick.
> More rapid than eagles his coursers they came,
> And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name;
> "Now, Dasher! now, Dancer! now, Prancer and Vixen!
> On, Comet! on Cupid! on, Donder and Blitzen!
> To the top of the porch! to the top of the wall!
> Now dash away! dash away! dash away all!"
> As dry leaves that before the wild hurricane fly,
> When they meet with an obstacle, mount to the sky,
> So up to the house-top the coursers they flew,
> With the sleigh full of toys, and St. Nicholas too.
> And then, in a twinkling, I heard on the roof
> The prancing and pawing of each little hoof.
> As I drew in my hand, and was turning around,
> Down the chimney St. Nicholas came with a bound.
> He was dressed all in fur, from his head to his foot,
> And his clothes were all tarnished with ashes and soot;
> A bundle of toys he had flung on his back,
> And he looked like a peddler just opening his pack.
> His eyes -- how they twinkled! His dimples how merry!
> His cheeks were like roses, his nose like a cherry!
> His droll little mouth was drawn up like a bow,
> And the beard of his chin was as white as the snow;
> The stump of a pipe he held tight in his teeth,
> And the smoke it encircled his head like a wreath;
> He had a broad face and a little round belly,
> That shook, when he laughed like a bowlful of jelly.
> He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old elf,
> And I laughed when I saw him, in spite of myself;
> A wink of his eye and a twist of his head,
> Soon gave me to know I had nothing to dread;
> He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
> And filled all the stockings; then turned with a jerk,
> And laying his finger aside of his nose,
> And giving a nod, up the chimney he rose;
> He sprang to his sleigh, to his team gave a whistle,
> And away they all flew like the down of a thistle.
> But I heard him exclaim, ere he drove out of sight,
> "Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good-night."


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to you as well, OM.


----------



## SINC

It is nearing the time to depart four my luncheon date with old friends. It will be a beery afternoon.


----------



## Beej

I went to a nice newish pub for lunch today. Cozy, friendly staff, that "Cheers" feel, and it's only a few months old. That's my Christmas present.


----------



## SINC

Headed for the 'Peg or is the freezing rain still a problem?


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Headed for the 'Peg or is the freezing rain still a problem?


I haven't heard of tomorrow's flights being cancelled. Yet. Can't say I'd mind staying in Ottawa and breaking in the new pub.


----------



## SINC

Well, I kinda wish I was there to give you a hand breakin' in that pub, but for now, this is the best I can do: :clap: 

I am off now for my old, decrepit, tired, worn out newspaper type buddies party. Hell, I may even hang one on myself this afternoon. 

Wish me luck at the VLTs. We usually all toss in ten bucks and play a little KENO, don't cha know!


----------



## Beej

Good luck!


----------



## winwintoo

Don, did you and Ann tell me that you had stopped in Moose Jaw to see the old Providence Hospital?

I was searching for some images of other things, and came across this pBase gallery. If you click around, the fellow has done a pretty good job of capturing old buildings soon to disappear. He has a whole section of Saskatchewan grain elevators (there is one from Whitewood, my home town)

The took Mom to surgery about 3 this afternoon so I don't think we'll hear how it went until morning. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

May the "mitzvahs" (i.e., Yiddish for "good deeds") you have gathered up in your life be "cashed in" for you mom. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, thanks so much for that link. 
Was fun looking around at all the places I had forgotten I'd been to like the Wild Animal Park in Moose Jaw and the small towns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Say goodnight to Gracie for me, SVP. Merci.


----------



## winwintoo

You're welcome Ann, Don's wife (also Ann), spent time in Moose Jaw and if I remember correctly she worked at that hospital. 

We've had word that Mom is out of surgery and back in her room - so that's one hurdle over with. Now we're keeping our hopes up that the rest of her recovery proceeds apace.

I'm going to turn in early tonight - need sleep because I know the next few days will be busy.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Hic, er, hic, ah, hic, um.

I is back.

And full of good cheer, I might add.

Sober enough to wish your Mom well though Margaret.

Ann and I just looked over the old hospital site pictures and she asked me to thank you for that, Margaret.

Beddy by time now though. Not much more time to surf until I drop.

Night all.


----------



## Ena

Wishes for a good recovery for your mother Margaret and a sound sleep for you.


----------



## Sonal

All the best to your Mom, Margaret. And hope you sleep well.


----------



## medic03

Ann, how was the last storm, seems like there are still many people without power.
Margaret, best wishes for a good nights sleep, I am sure you are mentally and physically exhausted.
Don, good luck with the hangover on Christmas Eve:lmao: 

and to everyone else a pleasant good night!


----------



## SINC

Hangover? What hangover. While I indeed was "full of good cheer" I stopped well short of the consumption that would create such a beast.

As you see I am up and about, full of energy and rarin' to go today, I have all my gifts to wrap today. I intentionally left this job until today for a very good reason. Ann will leave for work shortly after 2:00 p.m. and our daughter will be out doing last minute things which leaves me the whole dining room table to use with no one around to peek.

Margaret, Ann took her RN at the U of S and then did her final training under the nuns at that very hospital having spent two years in residence there. She even remembered some of the very rooms and enjoyed the site. I have not had time to look around yet, but I will later today. Ann has a sister who lives in Whitewood as well.

I put on the tea and coffee and left lots of sticky buns on the counter for all this morning.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Don, thanks for the sticky buns.

I got my gifts wrapped yesterday, so today is free. I'll probably take the gifts over to my daughter-in-law and then make a run to the hospital this afternoon.

I'm glad Ann got a kick out of those pictures. PBase is the most amazing place for finding pictures.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## sammy

Good morning and thanks for the coffee and sticky buns. Still feeling a little of the Christmas cheer from last night. I wrapped the last of my gifts yesterday while my wife slipped out for a few last minute things. 
They were all for her. 
She came back early.
I almost had to tackle her at the front door to keep her away, I think she could smell the tape or something. Anyway, today is the start of the seasonal family tour. First stop Woodstock, then, well it becomes a blur for a couple of days. 

All the best to you and yours,

Steve (Sammy)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don. Did my wrapping as well. Santa shall be very good to the doxies this year. This is the first time Fanny experiences Christmas at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## SINC

Morning Margaret, Steve and Marc. Seems to me that now makes two Steves in the Shang, overkill and Sammy both sharing the name.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. The gods are smiling upon us with some rain to wash away some of last weeks snow. The doxies hate it but one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A foggy 6C here in St.John's. Got an emergency call from Santa needing the Doxie Emergency Squad to help guide him to North America, since Christmas comes first to St.John's. So, I may be away until we reach North American airspace at just after midnight.

Merry Christmas one and all. We have shared many moments of tears and laughter together here in our Shang family. May this season bring us ALL health and serentity. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Well turkey is just an hour short of being cooked, house is cleaned, I am clean and dressed and just waiting for our Christmas guests. We are having
Christmas today so my sister can join us. If I don't get back here tonight then everyone have a very merry xmas eve 

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Same to you, Jeanne.


----------



## SINC

Enjoy your family gathering Jeanne. You must be excited to have everyone in your new country home. Merry Christmas.

And a side note, I finally got all my gifts wrapped. I did have one moment of sheer panic when my oldtimers disease kicked in and I couldn't remember where I had put the two DVD movies I had bought for our youngest son. A half hour later and bingo, glove box of the 4 x 4.


----------



## lcsim

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone in the Shang  LC


----------



## Sonal

Just wanted to wish all my friends in the Shang a Merry Christmas and (since I will be away by then) a Happy New Year.


----------



## Ena

Made it through yet another windstorm unscathed. North island was to have higher speed gusts but I haven't heard how things are up that way.

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope Santa is good to you


----------



## Dr.G.

Just made it back with the Doxie Express that had to guide Santa into North American airspace. We went along for the ride for part of the way. Man, can that guy move quickly. Some of you are going to be very pleased with your gifts this year. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> my oldtimers disease kicked in


I'm a quick study. Slept in and missed my flight (got a later one) and then found out that I'd forgotten to book the hotel (they had a room available). A couple near misses today.

Now where did I put my keys...


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas for one and all from sunny St.John's. 3C but there is still snow on the ground, so it is once again a white Christmas. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, the doxies loved the pack of wolverines you sent them. Even Fanny, the 6 month old pup from Victoria, BC, loved hunting down this pack of 20 wolverines. You are so thoughtful.


----------



## SINC

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas, Don. Health and happiness to you and Ann.


----------



## Beej

Merry Christmas Shangers. Glad the gift was enjoyed, G.


----------



## SINC

I'm going to sulk for just a while today. Because Ann is working, and Crystal is going out, there will be no Christmas turkey dinner here this year. Instead it will be held on New Year's Day and all I can think of and smell today is turkey. Go figure.


----------



## Sonal

Would you like a Turkey Dinner Don? 

Here ya go.


----------



## winwintoo

Merry Christmas!

No turkey dinner here either unless I go out to a restaurant. I don't think KFC delivers turkey dinner   

We did the gift opening thing last night at my daughter-in-laws and that was very nice. Today, they're all going to her parents for Christmas and my other son is working today, so I've opted for old movies and popcorn.

I'll be going to the hospital this afternoon, but Mom is sleeping most of the time, so it will likely be a short visit.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Sonal, the last time I saw the turkey, earlier today he left waving good-bye and smiling:


----------



## Cameo

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope the day is what you want it to be.

Last night was a success on everyones part - my son told me "thanks for Christmas" The stuffing turned out well - I've never made it before_ and
we did the present thing as a family. So, everyone is happy.

All the best

Jeanne


----------



## Ena

A Merry Christmas Day everyone.

Pictures have arrived from brother and sister and their family's Christmas morning so that was cheering when I got up this morning. They both live in Toronto so we haven't been together at Christmas in some years.

Don and Margaret, you aren't the only ones with no turkey today. My daughter fell ill at her boyfriend's in Vancouver so dinner is on hold until she's fit to travel.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm inside my apartment and I can smell turkey cooking (it's not in here and that's for sure  ) So maybe I'll take a tour down the hall and knock on some doors.

Glad your Christmas went well Jeanne - but how could it not!

My grandson called, he's trying to use his Mom's Windows computer to load his iPod and since he's a dedicated Mac user at my house, he was having trouble. Simple misunderstanding so it got fixed in a hurry.

Cutest thing that happened at gift opening was when my son picked up the phone and left the room. Then one of the packages started ringing and there was a mad scramble until my granddaughter found the right package and ripped it open. How to give a cell phone as a gift :clap: :clap: 

I've been browsing the web pages for the stores that I received gift cards. Trying to decide what to get myself is going to be fun.

Have a good day everyone, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas, Don.


----------



## SINC

And a Merry Christmas to you as well, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are about to sit down to a fine Christmas dinner of roast doxie ............ no, wait, that is turkey in the oven. The doxies are being served dinner, not being served as dinner. I thought that there was something amiss on the menu. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

It has been a long day, but a friend who knew I was alone, dropped over around 4:00 and stayed until 8:00 p.m.

I got the DVD "The Best Of Carson" for Christmas from my son and we watched it all afternoon and evening. Had tears running down our faces watching the likes of Bob Hope, Dean Martin, George Gobel, Groucho Marx, and all the animals he had on, and so many more I can't remember.

Pretty good Christmas day after all.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, or is anyone here? Perhaps you are all out shopping on this Boxing Day 2006?

I have columns to write today, so it is back to the mines for me.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm here. I'm working too this morning. I'll be taking a week off so I can babysit the animals at my daughter-in-law's house while they all go skiing. 

I'll just grab a coffee and get back at it. It's my turn to go in the morning to the hospital so while I'm out I might hit a couple of stores and see what I can spend my gift cards on.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. We are about to take our doxies out for our traditional Boxing Day run up the White Hills to the weather station at the top. Only the fittest make it to the top. There is a sign at the bottom of the hill -- "Make it to the top or die trying". 

I hope this finds you all well and at peace. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Hope you have one hill of a time Marc!


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Slowly waking up here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it was quite a trek. Luckily, the wind was as our backs as we trecked up to the Magnetic Observatory, run by the Geographical Survey of Canada, in sunny 2C weather. It is quite the view for those who are able to trek up this hill. It is totally undeveloped, with a foot beaten rocky path up the hill. How they got all of that high tech gear for the observatory is beyond me. Helicopters must have been used, because there is no other way to account for all these small buildings and equipment atop this hill, which actully enables you to look down upon Signal Hill.

The doxies were wired going to the hill, and then oddly quiet coming home. They needed this sort of run, and this was a perfect day to do this sort of hike.

So, yes Don, we did have a "hill of a time".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Ann.


----------



## Bolor

Good afternoon all. We had a quiet Christmas here. No family came in to town but we talked to them all. We watched our granddaughter open her gifts via the web cam. There were so many that she was more interested in playing with each one as she opened them. Of course, Mom and Dad were trying to get her to move on to the next one.

I hope everyone had an exceptional day and by the sounds of those that reported in, it sounds good.

Margaret, I hope your mom is well and I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you Bob, Mom is resting comfortably. Considering her age (86) she's doing as well as can be expected. We're hopeful that she will regain her mobility as it would really put a crimp in her if she couldn't walk.

I'm passing along all your well-wishes to her - she feels part of this community too since she is also a Mac user  

My Christmas was quiet too. Sometimes that's the best.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Interesting way to watch your grandchildren. Sign of the times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, glad to hear that you mom is doing a bit better. Paix.


----------



## SINC

It would be interesting for those Shangers who have iSight to have a group discussion from time to time. How many of us have web cams and iChat?

Carex and Sean and I did one evening, but as you all know, they are both now among the missing in action.

Maybe I scared them off?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, were you in pink that evening???


----------



## SINC

Nope, matter of fact I was in a black and white newspaper style pullover.


----------



## overkill

Hello everyone. Just got back from being up at my dad's get-away for Christmas. Excellent weather as I was able to get 9 holes of golf in on Christmas. I was the only one on the course and loved every minute of it. Also had a chance to get a round in with my dad the day before as well, so that was nice. Great people, great atmoshphere and one of the best times of my holiday experience. I hope that everyone else had a nice relaxing weekend. Now to proceed to catch up on the Shang from the past few days. Nice to be back. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back with the Doxie Express delivering all of the boxes of food and clothing for various shelters. Tomorrow is a delivery of more food, things that were cooked and never eaten by various people, all going to those who have little if anything. I think that this is the true spirit of Hanukkah/Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Loads of snow coming down and I have shovelling to do tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc. I think I shall call it a night as well.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Up at four and filed the columns early as I am not feeling well today, and wanted to get that part done.

I will be sticking close to home today to try and shake whatever it is that got me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 

"I will be sticking close to home today to try and shake whatever it is that got me." Don, the Doxie Emergency Squad has been dispatched with some fresh turkey soup. Same recipe as the chicken soup, but just with turkey rather than chicken. So, expect it within the hour. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. I think everyone must have had to have bloodwork done this morning......took over an hour to get the testing done.

Don, take care of yourself, hope you are feeling better pronto. 


Snowing here now, not much but a few flakes. Doesn't seem to be staying on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. I hate having bloodwork done. I avoid it at all costs.


----------



## Bolor

Unfortunately for me, bloodwork is at the very least a monthly occurrence for me. I take some very toxic medications for my R/A and they check for liver problems monthly.  
It seems my iron is very low too. I can't figure that one out, so I'm taking tests to find out what is going on there. I sure hope they find the problem. I have been taking 900 mgs of ferrous gluconate a day for over a year now and it has done nothing to elevate my iron levels.XX) 
By the way, the meds I take are controlling the R/A very well and I am as close to 100% as my 68 years allow.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Bob. We need your statesman-like abilities here in The Shang. As well, you are a fine person and a good grandfather. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Hello all and goodnight Marc. Im off to some midnight hockey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Cold and sunny here in St.John's at 1030AM. -4.5C is a cold day in Dec. for us.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Not much planned today, just doing some holiday visiting with family members that I have not seen yet and some relaxation.


----------



## winwintoo

Morning everyone. Not good.

We got word this morning that my sister's condition is far more advanced than first thought - basically any "treatment" is to improve or maintain quality of life for the short time remaining. Very sad. She will be treated at Loma Linda hospital, but that means a long trek on the freeway. My brother is there attempting to organize a pool of drivers to take her for treatments, since Rose's husband is not in any condition to drive her. 

Mom is holding her own, but her health has deteriorated over the past year to the extent that she does not have the strength to move on her own. 

Not good at all.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc and Steve. Still trying to shake this whatever I have. Cancelled our annual new years get together today and will try and get it in next week instead.

It will be yet another day in the house for me. 


Sorry to hear of your sad news Margaret. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, sorry to hear this news about your sister on top of what your mother is experiencing. Hang in there, knowing that you have a loving and caring extended family here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry too to hear of your extended illness. Guess the turkey soup did not work. I might have to send out the homemade chicken soup.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks Dr. G. It's a difficult time for our family, but there are a lot of us, so the stress is shared. My other sister is the one feeling it all the most as she is the one closest to Rose and also to Mom. I've been kind of on the sidelines pitching in where and when I can.

Don, you take care of yourself. You don't want me phoning you again to tell you to smarten up   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

You are a strong person, Margaret, which is to your credit and helpful in such matters. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I'm getting much better today. 
The threat of Margaret phoning me has worked wonders. That and the turkey soup, that is.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> I'm getting much better today.
> The threat of Margaret phoning me has worked wonders. That and the turkey soup, that is.


I hope the threat is because I can be bossy, rather than the sound of my voice or that you just plain don't like me  

Glad to hear you're doing better.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. I am sorry to hear about your sister Margaret. My thoughts are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a windchill of -17C. For St.John's at the end of Dec. that is VERY cold.


----------



## overkill

Quiet evening tonight. Just watched some TV and caught up on some reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, same with me. Of course, we have six doxies with whom to watch TV and even a couple who love to cuddle up close as one reads. I am finishing up Stephen King's "Cell".


----------



## SINC

I too am spending a quiet evening. Feeling much better, so I am going to call it a done day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. Stay warm and healthy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc, hopefully some warmer weather finds you soon.


----------



## overkill

Looks like tomorrow may be a good day to get out and get some shopping down with some of the gift money I was given for presents. Hopefully stores will not be that busy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

morning marc,
my sleep patterns are hopelessly out of whack
i've become nocturnal
hopefully with the changing sun patterns and a bit of will power things will get back to normal

i suspect the lack of progress on my house claim and the holidays weighs on my mind regardless

i should take a lesson from my cat and just "chill" 
she's adjusted far better to our new surroundings than i

what doesn't kill us makes us stronger ?

still it's kinda neat being up for sunrise and sunset
i won't go into my "fiddler on the roof" song and dance....

but "if i were a rich man....."

;-)

i would take a camomile tea if you have one


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Michael.

I awoke feeling back to normal this morning.


Good thing too or I would likely have gotten a phone call from a certain "bossy" person. 

Just kiddin' Margaret, I appreciated your concern the last time you called and enjoyed meeting you in person as well.


----------



## Ena

Friday greeting everyone.

Michael, got my fingers crossed that you have reason to celebrate the New Year with positive news on your house situation.

Sinc, glad that you are feeling better. 

Still on holiday from work for a few more days.


----------



## overkill

Afternoon everyone. Stores were nice and empty this morning and I was able to find some nice deals on shoes and jeans. Grocery shopping is also out of the way, so should be a nice quiet weekend.


----------



## Beej

It is finally winter in Ottawa. Time to pull out the headband to keep my ears warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly -8C this afternoon. I have had the woodstove going since noon. The doxies are all laying about in the proximity of its warmth.


----------



## overkill

Quiet afternoon, just have the Canadian Juniors game on right now for some background noise. 2-1 Canada over Germany so far with another period to go.


----------



## SINC

It is -8 outside as I sit in the motor home in the back forty waiting for friends to come over and watch my new DVD set, "The Best of Carson" for some laughs from the real "Tonight Show". Sorry, but Jay isn't Johnny! 

Might even be the odd beer consumed. 

Note to Beej, please try NOT to buy a headband that was as tight as the one you wore last year. It had a peculiar effect on some of your thinking!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Overkill. Sounds like a good game. I should turn it on myself.


----------



## Beej

It warmed up a bit and the wind died down, so no worries Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, it is -8C with a windchill of -17C. Going down to -10C tonight, so it is going into the bitterly cold range with the windchill I fear. We shall see.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> so it is going into the bitterly cold range with the windchill I fear.


-40? beejacon 

"I survived Alberta's November cold-snap...barely." Would make a nice slogan for a pair of mitts. Well, maybe not.


----------



## overkill

Good solid game by Canada and off to the semi finals they are now. Germany seems to have a solid team that no one really expected to play so well. I would like to see them make it into the playoffs for once.


----------



## SINC

I'm not a hockey fan of any kind, but the people I sat with to watch that game today were and they all expressed dismay at how badly Canada played.

Different stokes for different folks I suppose?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in with the doxies from out back. It is -10C with a windchill of -21C. That is VERY cold for us here in St.John's. I have had the woodstove going all day and the whole house is warm and toasty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with brunch, at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Thanks for the coffee Marc, needed one this morning.

Today is turkey day, yeah!

Our son Matt and his wife (our new daughter Holly) will join us for a combined Christmas/New Years feast as Ann worked Christmas and they have plans for New Years Day. At last I get my turkey dinner. Whopeee!


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and everyone. Thanks for the coffee this morning Marc. 

It feels like a Sunday for me this morning, so I should be thankful that it is only Saturday


----------



## winwintoo

I'm just packing up to go over and ride herd on the animals while my son and family go skiing in Banff for 4 days.

Should be an interesting time. I've never had pets and catering to their energetic demands will keep me occupied.

And it will be sort of a vacation for me too.

There is no good news from any direction otherwise and being a bit removed will help clear my head.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, personally, I am a bit "turkeyed" out. Still, I hope you enjoy your meal with your family. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I should send over some of the doxies. They keep all sorts of animals in line. What is in your "herd"?


----------



## Ena

Margaret, do hope you enjoy your house-sitting break and it's not too taxing. 

Any cats that need to be on leashes when they go out? 

First time I saw a cat being walked it struck me as oddly funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, a neighbor, who walks her two cats on a single leash, laughed when she saw me walking two of the doxie puppies each on a single leash. "To each their own" as the saying goes.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I should send over some of the doxies. They keep all sorts of animals in line. What is in your "herd"?


It is quite a herd, stopping just short of snakes (I hope  )

There's a Shipoo that loves to snuggle and is a bit jealous of the 4 month old kitten that loves to climb on me. Personally I think the kitten is a not playing with a full deck because cats don't like me - which works well for me because I'm not a cat person.

Then there's the large cage with several birds, at least one fish tank and another cage that houses some little fur balls that I'm told I can safely ignore.

My main job is to rescue the kitten when he figures out how to climb into the fish tank and to prevent him from dashing out the door when I let the dog out. And I need to remember to uncover the birds to they know it's daytime and to cover them up again at night. The Shipoo won't eat his food if it's not mircowaved, the the kitten will eat anything including non-microwaved food but his favorite is the dog's food when it comes from the microwave so it's a mad dash to make sure the kitten is fed while holding back the dog.

I'm worn out just thinking about it.

I used to babysit the basset hound (which they no longer have) - Milo and I got along fine. He ignored me until he wanted out and then it was just one woof.

Send in the doxies - they can help me search for any furballs that excape!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Marc I remember walking my two jack russells on one leash that had a splitter at the end of it to hook up to each collar. This was one of the best things that I could have ever hoped for as my second leash was attached to my lab.

How fun it was when a cat/chipmunk/squirrel/mouse passed our path and I had to deal with all three of them and their excitement


----------



## winwintoo

Well, here I am. All the animals are in good shape - I took a census.

1 dog
1 kitten
2 fish tanks
1 tank with fuzzy little hair balls
2 bird cages - total of 5 birds

I tried to count the fish but I got dizzy.

Got the wireless network to work - finally plugged the ethernet into the port that I "knew" was the wrong one   

Family news is not good - they're sending Mom back to the nursing home and that has my sister hopping mad and now since I wouldn't join the party, I'm out of favor - what else is new.

The news from California about my other sister is very grim - the disease is moving like a wildfire and by the sounds of it, there's not much that can be done.

But, now that I have internet, I'm in hog heaven.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Margaret I am very sorry to hear the news about your sister. My prayers are with her and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks Overkill. It means a lot that I can come here and share and know that others are listening.

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - So sorry to hear the news, times sound very rough for you. We are here for you but you already know that. 

Ps - cats are peculiar - they know that you aren't a cat person so they get amusement out of paying attention to you. Then they have fun ignoring the ones
who do love them. I think they have a big ego and are very arrogant but funny creatures. My cat is in turn loveable and then a snot when it pleases her.

Hello everyone else, hope the holiday season is good to you.

I have been trying to get reno done here, the ceiling upstairs is painted but everytime I plan on getting started I either find more sanding that needs to be done first or someone needs something and I am spending my times running all over the place instead.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, all the best to you with your family troubles. 

Just back from lunch with my daughter and her friends. Finally got to meet her latest boyfriend and he's a lovely fellow. Does a mother good to see her so happy.


----------



## SINC

Best wishes to your Mom and sister Margaret. It is always tough, never mind at this time of year. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I echo Don's sentiments exactly. Good luck and know that we are here for you. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we have three dual-leads for the six doxies, but they all want to go in different directions, which makes this very difficult to undertake on a city street.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, we have three dual-leads for the six doxies, but they all want to go in different directions, which makes this very difficult to undertake on a city street.


Kinda reminds me of getting home from the bar in my early days!


----------



## overkill

SINC said:


> Kinds reminds me of getting home from the bar in my early days!


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: well done, well done indeed :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## overkill

Marc I do recall a time where I though of putting the male lab and jack russell on the same dual leash, but I do not think the little one could have made the entire walk on his back two legs


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, luckily, the doxies are all basically the same height off the ground. Sadly, as they are scent hounds, they want to go where their noses lead them, which is never in a common direction.


----------



## winwintoo

I lost the internet connection at my daughter-in-law's place so I came home to see if it was a problem with my computer, but the computer seems to be working fine at home - must be something over there.

And I wanted to reassure you all that so far the animals haven't ganged up on me   

So I guess I'll be talking to you all again on Tuesday. Until then, take care and have a Happy New Year.

Margaret


----------



## Beej

winwintoo said:


> And I wanted to reassure you all that so far the animals haven't ganged up on me


Good to know. To be safe, I recommend a strategy based upon conflicting rumours (the bird said what about the kitten?) and carefully placed pet snacks. Keep them divided.

Happy new year to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year, a bit early, Margaret. As it starts here in St.John's for the rest of North America, although I shall not be at home, I wish you all a safe and healthy new year. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May this new year bring you happiness and serenity. Paix.


----------



## SINC

The old "divide and conquer" tactic eh Beej?

Works every time!


----------



## SINC

Well, our Christmas/New Year combined turkey dinner was a huge success.

Started of with a couple of cold beers, some bread chunks with spinach dip and some cured ham sausage.

Then a good strong Lemon Hart with coke while making the gravy and carving the turkey. (My jobs, you see.)

Then a toast with a glass of champagne and a sit down to roast turkey, mashed potatoes, mashed turnips and carrots, stuffing, niblet corn, fresh sliced tomatoes, garlic dill pickles, aforementioned gravy and home made cranberries with apple chunks. Did I mention the home made rolls?

All this with a glass of Robert Mondavi white wine and some classical music in the background. Then a glass of Baileys to let things settle, followed by home made apple and pear deep dish pie with pistachio ice cream.

Topped it all off with a fine glass of port.

I'm off to bed with a full tummy and a full slice of the good life tonight.

See you all in the morning.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> The old "divide and conquer" tactic eh Beej?
> Works every time!


Reminds me of a job I had many moons ago. Management used that style.

Sinc, your making me hungry talking about you dinner menu. Sleepy, very sleepy too thinking of all that alcohol  

This having a social life thing this past week has been great. I'll have to go back to work to get a rest. Darn!


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> I'm off to bed with a full tummy and


a full bottle of Maalox 
Just recouperating from a nasty stomache flu. Unfortunately, I gave it to mom too. We are still on gatorade and white riceXX) 
Don't think there will be too much toasting tomorrow night either. Will make for a nice hangover free New Years though!


----------



## medic03

Margaret, hope all the furry animals are a respite from all your family stresses.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Brunch is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. We have everything for those who are hungry, and those who want to give their stomachs a bit of a break. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, no break required here, I loaded up my plate and can hardly wait for the leftovers this evening too! 

Sorry to hear of your illness Treena. I did wonder where you have been the last few days. Ann came down with something late last night and is quite ill this morning so the duties of taking the dog out for his morning walk and feeding him, changing his water etc., fell to me this morning.

Guess he will be mine all day by the look of it. Oh well, I think he kinda likes me when there are just the two of us around.

Odd we have not heard from Warren while in Texas. I kind of half expected to see a target shot full of holes or something similar by now.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all.
Happy New Year to all in the Shang. With some of the problems some are having, I wish you all a healthy and prosperous new year. You really deserve much better than you have been dealt in the last few weeks. For the rest, please accept my best wishes to you for a wonderful 2007.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hear that Warren is thinking of joining up with the Texas Rangers. Might be just a "Texas tall tale" going around The Shang. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, similar wishes to you. We have donated all of the profits from the Bolor Special, our own blend of hot chocolate, to the children of the growers who farm and pick our beans for this winter treat. It came to over $9 million Can. this year. This will go a long way to building schools and health care facilities for these children, and their parents.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the breakfest this morning Marc. Not much planned for today other than getting prepared for our New Year's dinner tonight. My aunt is performing tonight at a hall and my family is going to attend the dinner/dance. Should be a nice evening of company and music. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Won't be online at midnight tonight. The Doxie Emergency Squad will be brought down to New York City and patrol Times Square. Watch out for me and the six doxies. Three are going to be sniffing for bombs, and the other three will be used for crowd control. Happy New Year one and all a bit early.


----------



## winwintoo

In my haste to go house-sitting, I forgot my toothbrush and without the internet, I find that I don't know what to do with myself - solitaire gets old fast - so I slipped home to pick up a few things.

Thanks for all the good thoughts - Mom has been moved back to the nursing home and while she's in a lot of pain, she's being taken care of there.

The animals are very well-behaved after their initial enthusiasm for having me there. The kitten keeps wrapping himself around my neck and up under my chin - don't know what that's about.

The little shipoo is quite a talker. Last night I guess I was sitting on the loveseat in "his" spot so he gave me a look that clearly said "well, alright, I'll sit over here" so he climbed up on the sofa and got comfortable and then he would stretch his neck so he could see out the window - all the while, I could clearly hear him saying "can you see that this isn't working for ME"

Funny creatures.

So in case I don't get back here again, Happy New Year everyone, and may the worst days of 2007 be the equal of the best days of 2006.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

A happy and healthy new year to you as well, Margaret.


----------



## overkill

Happy New Year to everyone in The Shang. Hopefully we can all have a nice enjoyable evening. Just on my way out to a dinner/dance gathering, and should be a lot of fun with the latin music flowing 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Vaya con Dios, Steve. Pax, mi amigo.


----------



## Cameo

Happy New Years to all, wishes for everyone to have the best and healthiest year to date.

Jeanne


----------



## Ena

Happy New Year and Happy Hogmanay everyone! 

Kept up the Scottish tradition of getting all my bills paid before the New Year. 
Won't be seeing a first footer at my house this year I don't think. 
(If the first person entering your house at midnight is a dark haired man you will have good luck all year) 
Not going to do the polar bear swim tomorrow, in case you were wondering 

A guid New Year to ane an a' And mony may ye see.


----------



## SINC

Happy New Year all. Here's hoping your New Year is rollin' along nicely:


----------



## SINC

Here is how we will spend the hours until midnight tonight:

“Garrison Keillor’s New Year’s Eve Special” on PBS. Garrison Keillor of “A Prairie Home Companion” hosts a live New Year’s Eve broadcast from Nashville’s legendary Ryman Auditorium, the original home of the Grand Ole Opry. The festive GREAT PERFORMANCES telecast will be all the merrier due to the Opry’s role in providing Keillor with his original inspiration for an eclectic radio show that went on to become the public radio favorite that it is today. Together with some surprise special guests, Emmylou Harris, Robin and Linda Williams, Rhonda Vincent and the Rage, Sam Bush, Buddy Emmons, Jerry Douglas, Cowboy Jack Clement, and many others along with Keillor and “sound effects guy” Fred Newman, Rich Dworsky and Guy’s All-Star Shoe Band and other series regulars will bid “Auld Lang Syne” to 2006 for a New Year’s countdown like no other.

Sounds like a good time, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year everyone! It is now 230AM in St.John's, and time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Ah, even the DD is ready to quit. Happy New Year Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same to you as well, Don. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sang this to my wife this evening after midnight at the party we were at for New Year's. Of course, there is only one Curuso.

http://ia311502.us.archive.org/1/items/Caruso_part1/Caruso-OSoleMio.mp3


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sang this to my wife this evening after midnight at the party we were at for New Year's.


As my dear old Dad used to say when he heard something like that:

"And another purple cow flew by."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Brunch is now being served for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, as Burgess Gillette once wrote:

"I never saw a purple cow,
And I never hope to see one.
But I can tell you anyhow,
I'd rather see than be one."


----------



## Ottawaman

Morning, 
First day of the year, all the possibilities lie ahead.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I have been up working since 6:00 a.m and now have 90% of the columns done for this week. I had one of those mornings where I awoke with a head full of ideas and presto, one of the easiest writings of the column in some time. Call it a New Year's present to myself.

Coffee is appreciated this morning Marc. Perhaps my Dad shortened his version of the purple cow thing from your poem?


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone - I went to bed about 8:30 last night and left my grandson to water the stock.

Got up at the usual time this morning and bummer, the tv wouldn't work. I thought it might be because the grandson was playing xbox or something last night after I went to bed, but a check of the other tvs revealed that nothing was working.

Another call to the help desk got the tv working and while he was at it, he fixed the internet as well so here I am - in heaven.

I hope everyone is having a good day, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -2C and the doxies and I have been by the woodstove allowing my wife to sleep late today. She has to start work tomorrow, so it is her turn to sleep in.


----------



## Ena

Good day everyone. Thanks for the coffee, much appreciated after the ice wine night cap last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. I enjoy ice wine from Ontario.


----------



## SINC

A sunny afternoon is in store. Good day to pop some corn and watch a movie with a glass of good port.


----------



## Ena

Marc, the ice wine was from Ontario. 

Nothing pressing in store for me today , except for ironing my uniforms for work tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, it shall be a bad year for ice wine this year in Ontario, due to the lack of cold temps. Sadly, they are in for some drought if the soil does not get some snow cover. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

You two will have to try the BC ice wines. an early winter in the Okanagan is supposed to have produced the best crop in years for this purpose.


----------



## Ena

There are more and more vineyards going in on Vancouver Island in recent years. Hardly any when I moved here thirty years ago. 

Can't believe you let me get away with that terrible pun this morning


----------



## SINC

I thought about it Ann, but what the heck, it IS the new year after all.


----------



## MaxPower

The rumors about my demise have been greatly exaggerated. I am here safe and sound, no worse for wear.

Our Texas Christmas was different, spending it in 70 degree weather. A nice treat to be sure. It was nice watching all of the kids go haywire on Christmas morning. And even though we missed our first flight, we did manage to get there after all. I even got to the range to put some holes in paper. I even converted my Brother in Law to switch to Mac.

So call off the doxie emergency squad. I'm here.

I hope all had a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I even got to the range to put some holes in paper. I even converted my Brother in Law to switch to Mac.


Welcome back Warren. Congrats on the Mac conversion, well done. 

By the way, were there any of those holes in the paper inside the rings?


----------



## MaxPower

We shoot something we call dinger. A metal disk that spins when hit. I used my .22 for a lack of time and was about 70% successful.


----------



## winwintoo

Where's the video camera when you need it?

The kitten likes to be close to me - as in under my chin   But when I'm on the laptop, he likes to sit on the keyboard and he's figured out that what he does changes what's on the screen. The look was priceless when he stepped on F9.

I have a question of those of you that keep pets and have come home to find a "present" - the one I'm dealing with is in a bedroom that I'm not using, so I cleaned up the dimensional stuff but there's a stain on the rug. I've never had to deal with this kind of situation before - how do you do it?

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## SINC

A doo doo on the rug? Not my department. I'm outta here!


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> I've never had to deal with this kind of situation before - how do you do it?


See previous post.  beejacon


----------



## SINC

Got to thinking tonight with the return of Warren, that we haven't heard from RevMatt for nearly a month now. Anyone noticed him around in any other thread? Last post here I can find was November 22. Hope all is well.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, sent you a PM


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Got to thinking tonight with the return of Warren, that we haven't heard from RevMatt for nearly a month now. Anyone noticed him around in any other thread? Last post here I can find was November 22. Hope all is well.


It would be great too if Carex and Sean let someone know that they are OK. I know Elaine said she was going to busy this past week. sheamusj is missing too.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for the pm Ann.

Sean is ok, I spoke to his boss at the hockey game a few weeks ago and she said Sean is fine and working hard, and in fact was planning a Christmas party for that weekend. Maybe he's just busy with family.

I seem to recall that Matt warned us he wouldn't have time to join us over the Holiday season, which in his case isn't over yet - Russian Christmas is on January 7th.

I'm going to call it a night I think, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, it depends upon the type and color of the rug.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Me too. Up late last night and early this morning so i am beat. And tomorrow it's back to the grind. Night all.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Had a great time at the dinner/dance last night. My aunt put on a great show and had the entire hall up and dancing. Great way to bring in the new year with family and friends. Cheers!


----------



## Ena

Overkill, sounds like good fun with live entertainment. 

Time for me to get under the duvet and set the alarms for work tomorrow.
Have the sound of rain to lull me to sleep again. What's a sunny day? Can't remember


----------



## overkill

Time to pack it in as well. Night all.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> You two will have to try the BC ice wines. an early winter in the Okanagan is supposed to have produced the best crop in years for this purpose.


Yup went to the wineries the first week I was here to get my stash to bring back to Ontario. Not the ice variety but all the other wines. I am only allowed 50lbs per suitcase so I think I can only manage a few bottles. I used to be able cram at least 6 into my carry on (too bad that's a no no now). Those damn terrorists are putting a crimp in my wine collection 

Hope everyone had a wonderful New Years and may you all aspire to your dreams in 2007.

Treena


----------



## SINC

Morning all. thought I would pop in and wish Marc a good start to his day on Newfoundland and Labrador time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. NL time is upon us once again. Can't escape it here on The Rock. Such is Life.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Don and Marc.

Life is getting back to normal as Christmas and New Years wind up.

Coffee Anyone?


----------



## Cameo

Tea please! I will put the kettle on, not to worry. Glad to hear you had a great holiday Warren. 

Margaret - cats are so funny, if you want a real hoot get a small rubber bouncy ball and watch her go crazy. Mine loves it, or she also has a "killer woolen sock" that she throws in the air and pounces on.

Morning Marc!

Have a great day everyone, back to work for me unfortunately.

Jeanne


----------



## SINC

I see the rest of you have finally managed to drag yourselves out of bed. Good morning. I have half my work done already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Hopefully, this shall be a good year for you. You had you share of stress last year.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Last day off before returning to work tomorrow. We have some beautiful weather today and I will enjoy a nice long walk along the lake.


----------



## SINC

Well, my day is done. I have been out to Morinville with my installer and teed up the two jobs we have there for this week and next.

I can now have a nap, then it is off to the local for a pint with a lady who e-mailed me and invited me for a drink this afternoon. I gave her her first job in newspapers 20 years ago and she quit to start her own company and will be in town this afternoon. She wanted to have a New Years libation with me. I look forward to seeing her again and hearing how she is doing.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and the rain has stopped. We could have had a great deal of sleet and snow had it not warmed up this evening.


----------



## Ena

Safe and sound here after the latest storm. 

My dog Java has been sleeping through the night again so it's certainly helped in a lot of ways. Was having to do things at work like keep a scrap of paper in my pocket to write down things I noticed as I went along. Awful feeling to be forgetting things when writing up shift report at the end of my day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc. I am closing it up for today as well, back to work tomorrow


----------



## SINC

Not to worry, I got the lights on my way out. Night all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea is hot and ready to be served. I have some fresh waffles for all to enjoy. We also have our fruit platter on the table to pick from. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and fruit. A fine way to start the day.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all. Just popping in for a quick cup.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Marc, et all, fresh fruit is indeed welcome. I have been up for nearly two hours and have all three columns edited and filed so my editor will be a happy camper this morning when he arrives at his office.

I might even sneak back to bed for an hour or so before I head for the office.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Lunch is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## overkill

Thanks for lunch Marc. Finding my energy not as high as it has been lately. Maybe its the setting of being back at work


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, try some of our Doxie Delight coffee. Depending upon your weight, we are able to give you 1-5 drops of this fine coffee, which is used on the Space Shuttle for rocket fuel.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, try some of our Doxie Delight coffee. Depending upon your weight, we are able to give you 1-5 drops of this fine coffee, which is used on the Space Shuttle for rocket fuel.


I'll take about 7 drops of that Doxie Delight coffee   

Today was to be the start of my new fitness program, but I'm having muscle spasms in my back - not a usual occurrence so fitness will have to wait  

I have work to keep me occupied and there's no heavy lifting involved, so no excuse to shirk that duty.

Hope everyone has recovered from the holidays and is back to work, Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

I think the dose required by Margaret can be replicated for me as well Marc. Seems like I need to go to the Moon to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret/Steve, et al, 7 drops are reserved for football players over 300 pounds. The treadmill stress test is brutal for anyone to be allowed to take five or more drops. Remember, it only takes a couple of liters to get the space shuttle into space with a mix of liquid oxygen and Doxie Delight.


----------



## Dr.G.

On August 2nd 1939, just before the beginning of World War II, Albert Einstein wrote to then President Franklin D. Roosevelt. Einstein and several other scientists told Roosevelt of efforts in Nazi Germany to purify "Daschund Yawol" (aka Doxie Delight) with which might in turn be used to build an atomic bomb. It was shortly thereafter that the United States Government began the serious undertaking known only then as the Manhattan Project. Simply put, the Manhattan Project was committed to expedient research and production that would produce a viable atomic bomb.


----------



## Moscool

G'day everybody & happy new year

First half-day back in the office and I have been particularly aimless...

Note sure where to start: NY resolutions? Clean my desk? work on database of Xmas cards?

Can anyone suggest something more stimulating? 

Going home now...


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> On August 2nd 1939, just before the beginning of World War II, Albert Einstein wrote to then President Franklin D. Roosevelt. Einstein and several other scientists told Roosevelt of efforts in Nazi Germany to purify "Daschund Yawol" (aka Doxie Delight) with which might in turn be used to build an atomic bomb. It was shortly thereafter that the United States Government began the serious undertaking known only then as the Manhattan Project. Simply put, the Manhattan Project was committed to expedient research and production that would produce a viable atomic bomb.


I think I need 7 drops and I'll sign a waver if you're worried about getting sued?

I have some Atlantic salmon in the oven so will take a break and have lunch, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Bonne anne, Francois.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the last person to take 7 drops of Doxie Delight was William "Refrigerator" Perry of the Chicago Bears in the NFL. He was 6'2" and weighed 370 pounds. You can't be bigger than this NFL player.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, the last person to take 7 drops of Doxie Delight was William "Refrigerator" Perry of the Chicago Bears in the NFL. He was 6'2" and weighed 370 pounds. You can't be bigger than this NFL player.


No, I'm not bigger than "The Fridge", but it will take more to get me moving   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

How many drops is The Hulk on?


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, the Hulk took an unlucky 13 drops and he has never been the same. Einstein knew of the potential power of Doxie Delight. He wanted it harnessed for good and not evil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, playing with the doxies will help get you moving. They are in constant motion when they are in play mode.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, playing with the doxies will help get you moving. They are in constant motion when they are in play mode.


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I'm tired because I've been herding a frisky kitten and an energetic little dog for 4 days   

My grandson is here now and he'll inspire me - I hope.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, let your grandson play with the doxies and you might then relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is rising in the east. I wonder if this will bring Carex out of hiding and back amongst those of us still here in The Shang? We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

My young grandson has just learned how to put his face on the side of a mountain - as in Mount Rushmore - in Photoshop. I'll have them all converted soon.

I too would like to see our former friends return for a visit. I especially miss Sean and RevMatt, although they are all missed.

We're just hanging out for a bit and then we're heading out to New York Subs for the best subs ever. Sadly, the place is never busy when we go there, I hope that's not a sign of a short-lived franchise.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Marc maybe put me down for 12 drops then  Quiet evening and congrats to the Canadian Junior players for their win today and hopefully they can three-peat on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I'll trade you the doxie of your choice for some New York Subs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, NASCAR cars use 12 drops of Doxie Delights to start their turbo-charged engines.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I'll trade you the doxie of your choice for some New York Subs.


Careful Margaret, don't jump in this deal too soon. I am told a former New Yorker can be held to a deal giving up TWO doxies for a New York sub if pressed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the days of the two subs for three doxies ended on Dec.31st. No, it's a straight up one for one trade. Margaret, email me at [email protected] and I'll send you some pics of the doxies.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the days of the two subs for three doxies ended on Dec.31st.












Drat, missed it by that much!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry. Of course, there are always the Easter Doxies to contend with comes that holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I'm willing to trade - the subs are good, but I'm not sure how "New York" they are other than the name.

Did anyone else watch the show about Canadian inventions on CBC? Very interesting. I almost wept when they showed the ceremony where we gave the invention of the electric wheelchair to the US so it could be put into production more quickly.

Going to call it a night soon, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Still haven't figured out the height/weight ratio so I can ask for some drops of Doxie Delight. At 5 ft five and 120 lbs I don't think it would be many. A slight buzz would be great but not enough to make me run like an eveready battery all day. Do that all day as it is.

Francois, you are back to work early  I think it was the Granudian that had an article on the percentage of people who were staying on Christmas break until Jan 8 th.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

Since I haven't cooked in a while, I thought I would serve up some Mexican fare. So Taquito's are on the menu this morning. They are any combination of Eggs, Bacon and Potato with hot sauce served on a Tortilla.

Also fresh Orange Juice Coffee and Tea is ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Warren, I love Mexican food at any time of day. Gracias, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, at your height and weight, you would get .6927 of a drop. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Thanks for the breakfast Warren. 

Today is our annual "Silly Bugger" Day which we celebrate every year, usually between Christmas and New Years, but that was hampered by the cold I had last week. The tradition began in 1989 when a former co-worker phoned me and invited me out for a holiday lunch. As it turned out, lunch was only in a liquid state and we got pleasantly plastered. Upon shaking hands to jump in our respective cabs home, I remarked to my pal what a pair of silly buggers we were, getting plastered and forgetting lunch. He never forgot that inebriated comment I made and the next year dubbed our annual escapade "Silly Bugger" Day.

I will have lunch today, and will be dropped off in downtown Edmonton by Ann and take a cab home as usual. I learned my lesson with liquid lunches back in 1989.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfrest Warren. That will hit the spot nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, never envisioned you as a "silly bugger". Maybe the expression means something else in Alberta than it does here in NL. We do have more people with a direct link to England here in St.John's, so maybe that is the reason for the different connotation of the phrase.


----------



## SINC

As the time for my departure nears, I guess an explanation of silly bugger is in order.

Two adult males who pass on lunch and consume nothing but intoxicating liquids over a four hour lunch are pretty much "silly buggers" in my mind.

That day, I certainly fit the description, as did my pal. Sometimes one has to admit when they do silly things, thus the day named in honour of the deed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it has a totally different meaning here and in England.


----------



## Moscool

Not sure Doc...

Although Bugger has obviously a different connotation when used on its own, Silly Bugger has always been a mild expression on these shores. Here is an explanation.

Of course Bugger on its own is often used as a substitute for the F word in upper-middle-class circles, as illustrated abundantly by Hugh Grant in Four Weddings and a Funeral. Once again, the Urban Dictionnary comes to the rescue with 21 definitions for Bugger!


----------



## Beej

I agree that "silly bugger" is a very different thing from "bugger" but I can only remember hearing it in Alberta, so maybe in Canada it's usage is more localised.

Interesting day today with performance review comments coming back and other stuff. No mention of "silly bugger" but I couldn't think of a good segue.

Note: I had Tim Horton's breakfast sandwiches earlier this week (second time to date). They are quite tasty so, when you can't get to Marc's and don't mind the generally negative health consequences, they're worth a try. Ugly but tasty. It's all about their bread.

No other random and unrelated things to report.


----------



## Cameo

If you google "Silly Bugger" it comes up with a game of the same name.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess maybe that the connotation of the phrase has been misconstrewed on this side of the pond in this section of Canada. Whatever, Don does NOT want to be a "silly bugger" here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Hey there! The SB is home. Even had lunch and about ten beer spread over seven hours. Oh what a feeling. 

Surprisingly, I did little damage to either my brain or my system. Sure had some fun though. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you are back home, safe and sound, your lordship (this sounds better than "SB").


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Moscool

Don,

If you can type, then maybe you haven't had enough Silly Brew? Let's reconvene in the morning...


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. For a wet and somewhat warm TGIF in January, we have our normal selection of beverages along with our good friend Mr. Baileys for those who need a helping hand this morning.

NY and Montreal style bagels hot and fresh along with some butter pancakes and our fruit platter. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. I shall have one of each style of bagel. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Marc & Steve.

Pancakes sound good. Thanks.


----------



## SINC

Goord morning Steve, Marc Warren et al. Enjoyed 10 hours in bed and awoke feeling just fine.



Moscool said:


> Don,
> 
> If you can type, then maybe you haven't had enough Silly Brew? Let's reconvene in the morning...


Francois, I did in fact have enough and paced the beers so as to do no more than provide a warm glow.

Now, someone hand me that Baileys for my coffee and a bagel too please.


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Francois, I did in fact have enough and paced the beers so as to do no more than provide a warm glow.


So THAT's the glow I saw towards the west last night. Could have sworn 'twas a UFO  



SINC said:


> Now, someone hand me that Baileys for my coffee and a bagel too please.


 If there's anything worse than a Bailey's it must be a Bailey's for breakfast!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A mild 3C with a bit of sunshine here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> If there's anything worse than a Bailey's it must be a Bailey's for breakfast!


Now, now Francois, you obviously do not know that Bailey's is in fact the national breakfast drink of Canadian campers with their morning coffee. You just don't camp in Canada without either Bailey's or beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I did not know that about camping and Bailey's. I like it as an after dinner drink.


----------



## SINC

Marc, It has been stated by more than one member of our camping group that the only reason they do camp is so they can drink Bailey's in their coffee at 7:00 in the morning.


----------



## Moscool

(Shakes head in disgust):yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm with Francois. I don't like Bailey's in coffee, just with an evening coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is all of your snow gone by now? Send us an updated pic of your backyard.


----------



## MaxPower

I think the Bailey's helped me shoot straight in Texas. Just kidding NO mixing Alcohol and firearms. The Bailey's did help Christmas Day pass easier with all of the screaming kids all excited for their toys.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wise move not to mix Bailey's with firearms.


----------



## Cameo

Bailey's - yummmmm! Maybe just what I need to pick up on the way home from work. Don't drink coffee..........wonder what it is like in tea?

It was Degenerative Myelopathy (the equvalent of Multiple Sclerosis) that my dog suffered from. If left she would have lost the use completely of her hind legs.

"Degenerative Myelopathy (DM) is an auto immune disease where the immune system attacks the central nervous system. This is equivalent to the human disease Multiple Sclerosis. Degenerative Myelopathy is most common in the German Shepherd Dog although not exclusively. It is characterized by an increase in loss of mobility in the hind region. Affected dogs usually show a slowly progressive hind limb incoordination, clumsiness, weakness. The hind limbs start to cross over and trip the dog up. They do not appear to know where their feet are. Usually a dog will lose complete mobility of the hind legs around 8 months from the onset. Although it has not been unknown for some dogs to still be walking 2/3 years later.This is a progressive disease which can progress at different rates for different dogs.

I could have had a doggy cart made up for her once she lost the use of her hind legs but
it would have been far too distressing for her to stay downstairs when I went up. She was my shadow. Thanks for listening.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, my mom had MS, and we would talk towards the end of her life that if one of our dogs had this disease, we could mercifully put it to sleep, but could not do this to a human. You made the correct decision in the final analysis. Paix.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
We lost the 6" or so we got around Xmas. The grass is starting to poke through on the front lawn again! The streets are so sloppy that we go through quite a lot of windshield washer fluid. (we throw out are empty jugs, not use them for mixing drinks)


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, we still have some snow in the garden, but in the spots exposed to the sun, crocus are coming up. In that the month of January usually sees from 5-8 feet of snow, I fear for these crocus. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Sounds as tho' the weather has been crazy right across Canada. I really feel for the folks in the lower mainland and Vancouver Island. They certainly have had more than their share of bad weather.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, is all of your snow gone by now? Send us an updated pic of your backyard.


Uh, not quite Marc, this taken five minutes ago:


----------



## Beej

TGIF everyone.


----------



## medic03

Don, that is almost as much snow as I left in the Okanagan. I came home to rather warm weather - even warm for us in Toronto. 
As for the Baileys, Jeanne - it is also really good in hot chocolate. Marc, when you bring Baileys camping you don't need a cooler for milk


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the doxies would love to be in your yard. They love that sort of snow. We have snow still, but with rain predicted for the next few days, it is not the sort of weather they like to be outside in and playing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, when I camp, it is not with the conveniences of home. I hitched across Europe and slept outside for much of the trip once I hit Greece. I have a neighbor who has an RV that costs more than my home, and his idea of camping is unreal.


----------



## Moscool

On the one hand the weather is surreal and worrying...

On the other I still cycle to work daily...


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqvvn_lorenzo

You should see what his brother does with 6 European doxies (which are longer than North American doxies).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

What a marvelous video Marc, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. Rather tired this morning although self induced. Went to bed late and up early for less than six hours of sleep. So you'll pardon me if I am not up to making breakfast without my morning coffee first. Lots of coffee.


----------



## Moscool

Yes Marc, traditional Camargue horses are a beauty and this man is a magician...


----------



## Moscool

MaxPower said:


> So you'll pardon me if I am not up to making breakfast without my morning coffee first. Lots of coffee.


Yup, kicked off the day with a couple of Nespressos and leftovers from last night's 'cultural mix': apple and minced meat strudel :love2:


----------



## MaxPower

OK. The coffee has kicked in so breakfast is being served. French Toast, Sausages, Bacon and Fresh Orange Juice is now being served. Please help yourself to seconds as there is plenty to go around. And there is a fresh pot of Coffee and Tea as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Time to get up and at 'em. Thanks for the breakfast Warren, nice assortment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have been up since 7AM, but have not had a chance to get near the computer.

Thanks for breakfast, Warren.


----------



## MaxPower

No problem. You guys cleaning up?


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, we have the doxies lick the plates. Then, when they are dry, we put them back on the shelves. Thus, we save electricity by not running the dish washer.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, we have the doxies lick the plates. Then, when they are dry, we put them back on the shelves. Thus, we save electricity by not running the dish washer.


Uh, I think I'll pass on breakfast thanks. I will drop off a bunch of disposable plates I keep stored in the motor home.


----------



## Beej

A misty day here. Sort of like Niagara, but without the falls. Unless one slips.

I'm looking forward to a quiet weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we either reuse or recycle. So, thanks for the plates, but we shall keep using the same plates we have been using for the past few years. No one has complained yet ...................... or died.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 7C still here in St.John's. Much of the snow is slowly melting away. With rain and 7C predicted for tomorrow, maybe all of our snow will be washed away. I hope so.


----------



## winwintoo

This might be of interest to those of you who still imbibe (I've had enough to drink so I stick to coffee  )



> California vintners, in the Napa Valley area, which primarily
> produces Pinot
> Blanc, Pinot Noir and Pinot Grigio wines, have developed a new hybrid
> grape that
> acts as an anti-diuretic.
> 
> It is expected to reduce the number of trips older people have
> to make to
> the bathroom during the night.
> 
> The new wine will be marketed as...
> 
> PINO MORE


Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, this is JUST what I need now. Merci.


----------



## overkill

Afternoon all, just stuck at work trying to finish up a project ahead of time. Weather is not all that great today, one of those indoor days I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. 7C and cloudy at just after 2PM. I am about to take the doxies to the park, which is fun ...................... especially if they see other dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Pouring rain outside, but it's just over 13C. Amazing. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

-10 here. Global warming you see.  

Night all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. time to rise and shine! I put the tea and coffee on and will be back to put some Sunday brunch on unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 7C outside and ALL of our snow got washed away in yesterday's 13C temps and rain. Amazing!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Don and Marc.

Where's the brunch??? Thanks for the coffee though.

I had a nice rare opportunity to sleep in this morning. Feels good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, brunch is now being served.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Brunch will hit the spot nicely right now. Thanks Marc  Quiet day ahead, may just get some hiking in this afternoon if weather stays nice like it is now.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C here at nearly 2PM, but very windy. Not only has our snow gone, but the ground is no longer frozen.


----------



## Dr.G.

As of yesterday, in the Canadian Kennel Club official tabulations, we have the #4, #11, 13 and #15 standard wirehaired dachshunds in Canada.

Ch Full Circle Mariner's Star (Jack) #4
Ch Harbour Deep Victory at Sea (Casey) #11
Ch Full Circle Harbour Grace (Daisy) #13
Ch Full Circle Bayman's Song (Rootie) #15


----------



## SINC

Been stuck in front of the TV on HD channels since 5:00 p.m. and to be honest it looks like I will be here until Ann gets home at midnight. Some really exceptional stuff on HD tonight in glorious detail. Never imagined Italy to be like it was portrayed today in HD.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sunset in Rome is beautiful. Was there in in the fall of 1972. Ciao.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep well.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. To start of the week, I have made a nice omelette bar for all to enjoy. Please fill in your mixing bowls with all of your favorite ingredients and I will through it in the pan and whip it up for you. Coffee and tea is already served and the fruit platter is set out on the table for all to enjoy. Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, thank you for the omelette and the coffee. A grand way to start the day/week. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Marc and everyone else. An omelette is welcome after a restless night.

The winds have been howling all night long and are still in the 60 kph range. Many school buses are not running due to poor visibility in blowing snow. While we are forecast to get very cold this week, local weather forecasters are predicting what they are calling "the perfect storm" for Wednesday. They say it will be the worst blizzard to hit the Edmonton region in the past 20 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds howled here as well, Don. Last night, I moved our cars out of the driveway for fear that our tree, which borders our driveway, would fall on the cars. Winds with sustained speeds of over 120kp/h were hitting us until about midnight.

Now, 12 hours later, it is a quiet 3C and sunny.


----------



## Moscool

Windy last night too. We have some tall poplars on the side of the building that almost touch some side windows when the wind blows... Scary but not dangerous...


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, the maple tree next to our home/driveway towers over our house. So, if it comes down in a certain direction it can do extensive damage.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. Just checking in to let you know all is well and I hopee all is well with the rest of you


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Francois, the maple tree next to our home/driveway towers over our house. So, if it comes down in a certain direction it can do extensive damage.


Now maple is something quite different...  

Unless you have an old car you want to get rid of...


----------



## Dr.G.

We want to keep our cars, Francois.

Right now, it is sunny, 5C and just a slight breeze. I am actually outside typing this on my iBook, brought about by the joys of wifi and this mild weather. Rain and 9C is predicted for this time tomorrow, so it shall be an indoor day. Still, I am NOT complaining, because January is one of the snowiest months here in St.John's, with 1-3 meters as an average snowfall during the month of January.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone, seems to be a very slow day to start of the week. Weather did not cooperate all that well either today with some strong winds and blowing rain/slow. Nice to be home and just relaxing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quick start for me. I started teaching online again at 9AM. Great weather here today, given that this is the first week in January and there is no snow on the ground. I have been here 30 years and I cannot remember this happening before at this time of year.


----------



## SINC

I get to spend an evening with my wife tonight, but just one as she agreed to work an "extra" shift tomorrow night so a co-worker could attend a mandatory course. Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

C'est la vie, Don. C'est l'amour. Enjoy your "joie de vivre" with Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. A huge hail, sleet and rain storm is about to hit us and I want to shut down for the night. Paix, mes amis.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

So you'll know what day it is, here's the 2007 Hooters Calendar

Enjoy, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Fresh coffee and tea is ready and we have some blueberry and chocolate chip muffins fresh out of the oven for all to enjoy. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, had to get an early start so thanks for the goodies Steve. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 11C here at lunchtime in St.John's. I'll take umbrellas over a snow shovel any day.


----------



## SINC

As I work I have an ear to the TV and am hoping there is a false alarm at Concordia in Montreal and not yet another gunman on the loose.


----------



## Ena

Have you been behaving yourselves? 

Some stressful nonsense going on at work and too many dull days saw me fed up for a few days. Much better today. My opinion was correct all along, just had to bide my time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, looks as if we should provide you with a "The Way of the Doxie" mantra and meditation techniques.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I'll accept the offer of the techniques. They'll be put in a safe place for emergencies along with a Mars bar or three


----------



## SINC

Evening all. It has been a long hard day and it is time to unlax for a bit. Time for a beer and a bite and then off to bed.

Of all things, I had a bite on my 49 Meteor today. Sure hope that works out and I can sell it as I need the garage space.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Just finished watching the keynote from MacWorld just now. Quiet evening and getting ready for bed. See you all at the breakfast table in the morning.


----------



## overkill

Good morning and welcome to Wednesday. We have coffee and tea ready to go, also some hot apple cider for all to enjoy. Breafeast has our NY and Montreal bagels, also crepes and to finish it off we have sticky buns fresh from the oven. Grab some grub, have a seat and get a good start to your day. Cheers!


----------



## overkill

Everyone sleeping in today? Wish I was


----------



## Beej

Morning overkill. It is winter again in Ottawa. Sort of nice, though.


----------



## winwintoo

Did someone say sticky buns?

Thanks, I needed that. The wind is howling here and there's a major storm predicted so I'll get out early and get what I need done and then hunker down until the storm is over.

The good news seems to be that the highway workers who were on strike earlier in the week have gone back to work so if a storm hits, the roads will be cleared.

Other stressors seem to be in holding pattern, so I'm going to get ahead while I can.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Bolor

Winter has arrived with a vengeance. Wind chill of -29 this morning, even though the temps were only -18. Brrrr. I'll put on a small brew of the Bolor Special to help warm things up and get back on track.


----------



## Macman27

Bolor said:


> Winter has arrived with a vengeance. Wind chill of -29 this morning, even though the temps were only -18. Brrrr. I'll put on a small brew of the Bolor Special to help warm things up and get back on track.


Ya I think the -18C is being conservative, do you have some of that special brew for for my school bus? It sure doesn't like the cold.


----------



## SINC

A full blown blizzard is upon us with very high wind chills, snow and blowing snow. Hundreds of schools closed and major highways shut down. I'm going to hunker down for the day while this heads Margaret's way later today. Winds chills are expected to be in the -40s by this evening. 

Have one final column to edit before filing, so later . . .


----------



## Bolor

I feel for ya Don. Hunkering down is a good idea.


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - I hope your posting means that things are as best as they can be for you. I would love to say "fixed" but I guess maybe that is not realistic?
Thoughts are with you anyhow, and I would love to hear "Fixed"

Looked at puppies and have been in contact with local breeders. There is a litter due next week at the one place, family raised and picky about the homes their pups go to. Pup would be ready to come home end of March so I could take my last weeks holidays then. Thoughts that maybe I am rushing but you know what?
No dog, no matter when I get it, will replace Snickers. She will always be in my heart where she is now and I know that I will get another anyhow so now is as good a time as any. This pup will simply be another member of my family, not and never a replacement.

Looks and feels like winter outside for the first time this season. 

Finally started my painting - wasn't sure at first if I liked the colour but do after
dried. Did I say this already? Long week.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you for thinking of me. Sadly, fixed is not in our vocabulary. My sister's condition is deteriorating quickly and she needs constant care. Hopefully a hospice type of placement can be found for her.

Mom seems to be on the mend as far as the hip fracture, but she is frustrated that she is tired all the time and can't stay awake long enough to do anything. I keep telling her maybe she's done enough and it's time to take a rest, but it's not in her nature.

The upside is that the rest of the family is in good health so that's a blessing.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Our storm is beginning to abate as the snow has stopped falling. Now if it would just stop blowing. I am off to the local, later . . .


----------



## Ena

Cameo, what kind of dog are you looking at adopting you? 

Quick visit while I have a tea before I tackle the snow on my driveway. Car is stuck at the end of it so I have to clear off the latest dump we got today. Visibility was pretty low at one point this morning. 
Be safe and warm those of you having 'real' winter conditions.


----------



## SINC

We tackled the snow on our driveways and walks this afternoon. I even helped as there was soooo much. Took us nearly three hours to shovel it all out. We have two double drives, one 20 feet long and the other 36 feet long. Add to that over 350 feet of sidewalk and you get the idea. Snow is now piled six feet high on either side of the driveways.


----------



## overkill

Well looks like Don will be getting a good night's sleep tonight. Which reminds me that I should hit the pillow as well. Good night.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. Since no one is up yet, I'll get breakfast ready. We haven't had waffles for a while so I thought since everyone has experienced winter lately, we'll open the waffle bar. Fresh fruit, whipped cream and an assortment of syrups are on the table.

Coffee, tea and some Bolor Special is also ready.


----------



## MaxPower

We received some odd and disturbing news last night that a former co-worker of my wife is going in for an operation to get a malignant brain tumor removed.

Although I don't know him personally, I feel for him and his young family. Our thoughts and prayers will be with him during this time.

The good thing is that he has such a positive outlook, that this will help him tremendously.


----------



## overkill

Thanks for breakfest this morning Warren. Thoughts are with your wife's friend this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren and Steve. Guess i am number three in the old Shang this morning. Just a coffee for me thanks, until I adjust to the -32 here this morning.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> We received some odd and disturbing news last night that a former co-worker of my wife is going in for an operation to get a malignant brain tumor removed.
> 
> Although I don't know him personally, I feel for him and his young family. Our thoughts and prayers will be with him during this time.
> 
> The good thing is that he has such a positive outlook, that this will help him tremendously.


That is sad, but the good news for him is that the tumor is localized so that the doctors think surgery will benefit him.

I've heard of so many people recently with brain tumors - what is going on, I wonder.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Best wishes to your wife's friend Warren. May all turn out for the best.

While it is a very cold day, the skies are clear and the sun is shining brightly the wind chill is at -38. It is a bit too cold to be out unless one has to be.


----------



## winwintoo

The sun is shining brightly here but I can hear the wind howling - I dread going out, but it must be done.

I've been wracking my brain trying to come up with something to amuse Mom. She's lost what little eyesight she had left and with the bad news about my sister, Mom has lost interest in almost everything.

I don't know if I've said this here before, but down in California Rose needs constant care but her husband has contacted many agencies that are supposed to provide such care and because Rose is getting radiation treatments and then will be getting chemo treatments, all the agencies say they can't come in until that is all finished.

Cheesh (insert bad words here) don't they understand that while a patient is undergoing treatment is when they most need care? 

We're thinking it's an insurance/lawsuit problem.

My 2007/2008 calendars won't have December and January in them. I refuse to participate.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, it is at times like this that one has to be strong. I can remember times during the loss of my parents that I felt much like you, but a very good friend convinced me to leave the calendar alone and use those months to think of all the good times I had enjoyed with them, not the bad times before they passed.

The Shang gang did not exist in those days, but I wish it had. It would have made things so much easier for me to be able to express my feelings without any fear of contradiction in any way. I hope that we as a group can make things easier for you, in knowing that you have our support.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you Don, good advice and it gave me an idea. Mom can't see any more and it's hard to think of something to occupy her with. Mom was a good cook - that's capital "G" and capital "C" but little of her expertise rubbed off one me. Sure I could keep my family from starving, but Mom could make a pot of soup to feed an army using one little wee bone as a starter. My soup in contrast always tastes like dishwater even if I start with Campbell's soup in a can   

So building on your idea, I told her today that the next time I visit I want her to tell me her soup making secrets - I think that will get her mind working figuring out the best way to explain it.

It's cold here, but we missed that big storm that blew through further north.

Margaret


----------



## Bolor

Warren, Let's hope that all works out well for your wife's co-worker. Doctors are getting a much better handle on these types of operations now some of the things they accomplish without invasive surgery is marvelous. I hope such is the case for your friend.

Margaret, I wonder if there are actually more cases or are we just hearing more about them. According to StatsCan incidence rate are declining (albeit very slightly) for men and increasing at a rate of .04% for women. I can't find a number on incidences or mortality but it is less than 1 in 100,000.

Unfortunately, the statistics are no comfort from those that suffer from it. We here at the Shang are here to offer a shoulder and a forum to listen. I hope no-one takes offense to this post.

Bob


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. I'll pass them along.

Margaret, that's a great idea getting your mom to tell you her soup making recipes. That will get her brain going and you will benefit from the knowledge passed on.


----------



## Ena

Warren, crossing everything I can for a good outcome for your acquaintance. 

Margaret, could you tape record your mother's memories? Maybe have a topic for her to think about between visits.

Ended up walking in to work as I just missed the bus this morning. Nice brisk 45 minute walk so I should sleep well tonight.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Warren, crossing everything I can for a good outcome for you acquaintance.
> 
> Margaret, could you tape record your mother's memories? Maybe have a topic for her to think about between visits.
> 
> Ended up walking in to work as I just missed the bus this morning. Nice brisk 45 minute walk so I should sleep well tonight.


Ann, we'd love to do that, but Mom has always been reticent to talk about her life. The only time she opens up is if she's riding in the car for some reason. But, you're right - if I plant a topic between visits, it will give her something to think about. As you know, sometimes you need to use stealth tactics to accomplish a goal  

I have a feeling that my younger brother will land here later tonight and his visits always perk Mom up.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Here is what we have been shovelling lately after the big blizzard.

Attention Margaret: Note I said "we", in spite of you know who's protests.


----------



## SINC

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, lets hope that the last day of the week is a good one for everybody. Coffee and tea is served and we have some fresh pancakes being served up right now. Butter pancakes of course. Fruit platter is on the table with some fresh pineapple. Cheers!


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I've sent your good wife my big stick with the feathers on it - so look out.

If she wanted to get rid of you, she would be encouraging you to shovel snow. The fact that you encountered resistance when you picked up the shovel should tell you something   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning Steve and Margaret. Pancakes sound just about right and the pineapple is one of my favourites.

A big stick with feathers on it eh, Margaret? What's Ann gonna do with that, dust me?

Another cold morning here, but better than yesterday. If the wind stays down, it will be nice.

I have to get with it this morning as we have invited our neighbours over for birthday breakfast at 9:00 a.m. He is 76 tomorrow, but since Ann works tomorrow we decided to celebrate with brekkie this morning. To that end, I have to run out to Safeway right at 8:00 a.m. to pick up some fresh fruit and then over to M & M to pick up some hash browns to compliment the bacon, eggs and pancakes on hand, along with toast and coffee, laced with a shot of Bailey's. 

TGIF everyone!


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> TGIF everyone!


Yippee!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> A big stick with feathers on it eh, Margaret? What's Ann gonna do with that, dust me?


.....or something beejacon 

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, you







you!

Beej, morning. Thought you'd like that post!


----------



## SINC

Well, my TGIF is over half gone. Haven't got to the best part yet though. That comes shortly after the local opens at 2:00 p.m.


----------



## overkill

An hour left at work...and the seconds slowly go by...


----------



## SINC

Steve, try using this clock, it will help!


----------



## Cameo

Good day.

Thank goodness to the end of a very long week.

I am looking to have a shepherd adopt me. Snickers taught me
how loyal, loving, happy and intelliegent this breed is. 

Don, thank you for remembering to say goodnight last night it gives me a boost and a warm fuzzy feeling to know that another person has thought of me.
My poor vet - I had a question about Shepherds but had to end the conversation in a hurry cause I bust up.

All the snow that we got the past day is gone already - raining again. At least we are getting moisture - wouldn't want a drought in the summer since I get my water from a well. Maybe I shouldn't worry about it - just save up all the tears I have shed lately and I am sure it won't be a problem!!!!!

Well, still haven't heard from Carex, or Matt or Elaine for awhile - hope all is well.


----------



## SINC

You are most welcome Jeanne.

My TGIF is done. Now it is off to the local with the papers (Yes I still have a paper route! ) for the bar crowd to read. Later all.


And oh yes, I ran across this today and thought some of you might enjoy:

Live simply.
Love generously.
Care deeply.
Speak kindly.
Leave the rest to God


----------



## Ena

Happy poets day everyone


----------



## SINC

I didn't know it was, but OK, happy poets day!


----------



## Ena

Every Friday is poets day!  

P*** on everything tomorrow (is) Saturday


----------



## SINC

As my old Chinese friend used to say, AH SO!


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> As my old Chinese friend used to say, AH SO!


I always thought they were saying a**h**e! My Canadian-english friends too.  Maybe the accent was different. Hong Kong backgrounds for your friends?


----------



## SINC

Jim Hing was indeed from Hong Kong, but just between you and me, I think he always did think I was an a**h**e.

Just a guess on my part you see.


----------



## MaxPower

Hi everyone.

An update regarding my wife's friend with the tumor.

He had his operation today and it went well. The doctors left part of the tumor there, so he could retain his eyesight. According to the doctors his tumor was the kind you would want if you ever get a brain tumor. Whatever that means.

As he was recovering, he was joking around with his family. That is a good sign.

At any rate, it is one hurdle that is over for him. After his recovery, the chemo begins.


----------



## SINC

That is good news indeed Warren. Your wife must be relieved.


----------



## SINC

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

We are all relieved. It is so sad to hear of something like this in general, but even more sad when someone has a young family.


----------



## MaxPower

Where has Marc been? I haven't been around much, so did I miss something?


----------



## MaxPower

And to get the formalities out of the way.

Morning all. Coffee, tea and fresh juice is being served. And as a special treat, I will be taking orders for whatever you would like for breakfast.

Now how would you like your toast? beejacon


----------



## SINC

Good morning Warren and all who follow. Thanks for the kind offer and please put me down for scrambled eggs with hash browns while I grab a coffee to get started for the day.


----------



## winwintoo

Sad news. Mom passed away during the night.

When we visited her doctor in the morning yesterday, he immediately hospitalized her. The gave her a blood transfusion in the afternoon and by suppertime she seemed to rally, but maybe she was just putting on a good face so she could say goodbye.

It hasn't hit me yet, I seem to go into bureaucrat mode in situations like this and fall apart after all the paperwork is done.

Please raise a glass or a cup of tea for a woman who raised 6 kids under the worst conditions and managed to keep us all fed and taught us to be inquisitive and creative and succumbed only when she could no longer tend to her own needs.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Oh Margaret, I am so sorry to hear of your Mom's passing. I know that words are never enough, but Ann and I extend our heartfelt sympathies to you and your family. The next few days will be trying for you. Please know that we are here for you any time you need us. May God rest her soul.

I shall raise a glass of tea in her honour as you wish. Our condolences.


----------



## Beej

My condolences, winwintoo.


----------



## gwillikers

Margaret, I don't post here often, but I couldn't help it when I saw your post. I lost my Mom in '99, also in Regina, where I grew up. She was my only parent from the age of 13.

In my experience, the love of a mother never leaves, and doesn't diminish with time. You won't be able to speak with her as you did, but she will still be there, watching over you just like always. The memories become very strong as time goes by, and they lessen the loss. For reasons I can't fully explain, mothers remain near.

All the best Margaret, my condolences,

-Howie


----------



## MaxPower

Margaret,

My deepest sympathies to you. I know how hard it is to loose a parent, especially your best friend.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you all. As you may know from reading my posts, Mom considered herself a "Mac Addict" too and loved her iBook that she was able to use to play games on Pogo and keep in touch with family and friends via email. What you might not know is that she felt she knew all of you because I talked to her about what you all were doing and what was going on in your lives. She didn't see well enough to take advantage of the internet as we do, but she loved it when we showed her interesting things we found.

For someone who, because it was the '30s had to go to work for pay when she was about 12 and therefore had no formal education beyond grad 5 or 6, she was thrilled and justifiably proud that she could master the keyboard and even wrote some of her life story on the computer.

I will miss her. Thank you all for caring. 

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Margaret,

So sorry to read the sad news this morning about your mother. She sounds a remarkable woman.

Thinking of you in this emotional time in the next while.


----------



## SINC

A quiet evening both here at home and in The Shang it would appear. I am trying to forget the trials of life by watching an HD presentation on Italy this evening as I am alone and Ann is working. Beautiful country. Watched an hour long program on the state of Wyoming before that. I have been to Yellowstone and Devil's Tower, but there is so much more to see I will have to return after viewing this program. The astounding beauty of North America beckons and I intend to see all of it that I can in the coming years.


----------



## Bolor

Margaret
May I add my condolences and best wishes to you at this sorrowful time. I just heard about it now as I haven't been in all day.

On the other side of the coin, Warren was able to share good news with us.


Don, Enjoy your virtual Italian trip


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - I am so sorry. That hurts. As stated before, you know that we are here for you and I wish I could help.


----------



## medic03

Margaret, I am sorry to hear about your mom. You will always have your memories, her spirit will now become part of who you are. I too will raise a toast in her memory.

Treena


----------



## SINC

Hello Bob and Jeanne , nice to see you back for a visit.

Treena you must be home from your BC adventure. I trust you had a great time with your family.

I am still watching my HDTV. Once a person gets one, it seems I cannot watch regular TV any more. Just too darn good to turn off.


----------



## SINC

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Night all.

May tomorrow be a brighter day for those who need it.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> May tomorrow be a brighter day for those who need it.


A fine thought Warren. Good Night.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I guess most of you are taking advantage of a Sunday by sleeping in. I put coffee and tea on and I am off to do some writing. Be back later.


----------



## medic03

Mornin, yes Don I retuned home a week ago. Been working 13 hour days since  
only 4 more until I get a day off! Best be going off to work now as a matter of fact. Ta ta hope the rest of you have a wonderfully lazy sunday.


----------



## SINC

Lazy? I'll have you know I represent that remark today.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Don, it is much needed this morning. Just getting over some headaches that I was having the past day or so, feel much more in tune today. Nothing on the schedule so you may pass the lazy flag over to me.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Lazy? I'll have you know I represent that remark today.


:lmao: Good for you!


----------



## SINC

Likely tomorrow too.


----------



## SINC

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, I am surprised to be the first one here this morning as it is much later than I normally appear. 

I had an e-mail from Marc last night after sending him one advising him of a few events here in The Shang.

For those of you who might be wondering about his absence the past few days, he has given me permission to let you all know the reason why.

Last Thursday morning, Marc's daughter Shaina died peacefully at the age of 23. I will leave it to Marc to tell you more on his return, but I know you all join me in expressing our condolences to him and his family.

Marc assured me he would return to posting here when he is in a better headspace. I know that we all wish him well in this troubling time.


----------



## Moscool

Margaret - Marc
Two lives at either end of the journey

I am very sad for both of you

And wish you the continued presence of your loved ones as they never really go away.

François


----------



## Bolor

So sad to lose one before one's time. Marc, please accept my heartfelt condolences. Our thoughts are with you and your family. Paix, mon ami


----------



## Moscool

The Shang's pretty quiet, or shall I say shell-shocked...

Sinc, I thought of droping Marc a p.m. but, on second thoughts, perhaps we should use you as conduit: he may not want to be bothered with a full in-tray at this stage. What do you think?

(off to bed now, will pick up in the morning)


----------



## Ena

Marc. I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your daughter Shaina. 

As a parent the loss of one's child must be very difficult on all of you.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Beej

My condolences Dr. G. 

Not something any parent wants to experience, but it is experienced nonetheless.


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> The Shang's pretty quiet, or shall I say shell-shocked...
> 
> Sinc, I thought of droping Marc a p.m. but, on second thoughts, perhaps we should use you as conduit: he may not want to be bothered with a full in-tray at this stage. What do you think?
> 
> (off to bed now, will pick up in the morning)


Francois, I would be pleased to rely any message you wish, but I doubt he would not read a PM if you prefer to send one directly to him.

Marc just needs some time and that we can grant him with no problem.

It is indeed a sad week in The Shang.


----------



## medic03

Marc, I am so sorry for your loss. we really miss you here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you ALL for your kind words and thoughts. Tomorrow I shall return to my extended family. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you will be back tomorrow Marc. In the meantime, I will continue your tradition:

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Moscool

Good morning all and thanks for making a brief appearance Dr G. Take your time, and when you return, bring the rest of the family with you: we'd all like to hug them too.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. 

Marc I just wanted to tell you that I am very sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## medic03

Ooh I get to make breakfast for everyone this morning! What shall we have, hmmm waffles, yes I think waffles can't ever have too many waffles. On the side table is maple syrup, whipped cream and fresh berries. Strong coffee is brewing and of course the tea is already made. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## overkill

Coffee and tea is being served at Cafe Chez Marc. We have some bagels and muffins ready for anyone to pick from. Also the fruit platter is out with some nice mango and melons slices.

EDIT: Looks like we have two cooks in the kitchen which means twice the food


----------



## SINC

Wow, Steve and Treena cooking so early. Thank you, it is appreciated.

Good morning to all. I hope the balance of the week goes well for everyone. I know it will be a busy one for me.


----------



## MaxPower

Wow. A double dose of breakfast. What did we do to deserve this??

Thank you both.


----------



## overkill

Four day week for me since I took yesterday off, but I somehow feel that it will still feel like a normal work week


----------



## MaxPower

Last night we experienced a power outage for at least five hours. Fortunately, the boys were under the covers and were warm already so no major heat loss there.

Unfortunately, I was recording 24 when the power went out. Now I'll have to resort to not so legal means to see what I missed.


----------



## MaxPower

Again Marc, let me offer my condolences.

We hope to see you back home soon. But when you're ready.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Thanks for the extra cup of coffee as I was up in time to catch the bus to work but didn't need to. Snowfall warning when I went to bed last night. Luckily all we got was a dusting.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have thanked those who sent me very kind PMs, and I would like to thank those who have mentioned Shaina in this thread. Thank you Francois, Warren, Bob, Ann, Beej, Treena and Steve for all of your kind words and thoughts.

Thanks too to mon frere, Don.

I won't go into the details of Shaina's death. She should have been allowed to die with dignity when she was born. This was not allowed, and she lived for 23 years in pain. Gratefully, she died very peacefully at 310AM on Thursday morning. She is now not in any more pain.

Again, thank you all for your caring. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

And as I mentioned in my PM my family's thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time.

Shalom


----------



## Cameo

Marc, She may have lived in pain - but don't forget that she also had your love and everything else (knowledge, attention, memories ) that you gave to her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for this gesture, Warren. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Jeanne. What you say is quite true. It was difficult for the nearly 5 years I was a single parent, with both Shaina and Stephen, but I don't have to tell you how being a single parent is difficult. Still, it is something we do because we are parents.

So, how is Life treating you these days? Any news on a new dog?


----------



## lcsim

Have been away and just finished reading the posts in the Shang.

Margaret and Marc - Please accept my deepest condolences for your loss. Although they have departed but take some comfort that the memories you have with them are going to be always with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, lcsim, memories are forever. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Just as long as you remember all the good things and the love you gave to Shaina.

I have been communicating with quite a few breeders of German Shepherds.
Snickers taught me just how happy and intelligent this breed is. I also spoke
to my vet. I will get a purebred this time because they can guarantee that the
parents and grandparents and great grandparents have not had hip problems.
The vet said to ensure OVC certification and agreed that if I get a dog who is a
mix (shepherd mix is what I am talking about) then I may end up with a dog with hip problems as it is a genetic things and a popular problem with the breed.
My dogs have always been a member of my family so I want to make the most intelligent and kind decision I can.

Some may say that it is too soon to get another dog. It doesn't matter when as no other will take the place of Snickers and I will forever miss her. But timing
is good for a puppy as I can take holidays still for the first week puppy is home.

So, I found a breeder whose environment for raising puppies is one I agree with.
The pups are from champion lines, OVC certification for both parents (plus a bunch of others), raised with kids and family until time to go to new home. They are picky about who gets their pups too.

She called me on Saturday and they had 7 females (I only want a female) and she encourages me to come down right away and meet the pups parents and see the babies. No touch rule because of germs until they are a couple of weeks old - but I can take my camera and start a "puppy album". I can see the environment they provide their own dogs with and see the temperment of the parents. She also provided "puppy class" with her pups as well as all the health requirements.

I had to laugh, cause on the phone (she is so excited about her dogs) she asked if I wanted to "hear the pups" cause I couldn't go on Sunday (freezing rain and I had to get my painting done) so she took the phone to the puppies so that I could hear them mewling. I am going to see the pups tomorrow night after work. I will send pictures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, thank you for this kind thought.

Re the breeder, it sounds like my wife, Deborah (she of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies). We took video clips as well as pics to show people who wanted the pups. Did you have to pass a test to be acceptable to this breeder? My wife has a 3 part, 16 hour test on Doxie History, Doxie Anatomy and Physiology, and a grueling psychological test that was last given to those in the USAF who manned missle silos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. A heartfelt paix to one and all. Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Ah, back to normal. No more nighty-night duties for moi. 

Welcome home Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Don .............. for everything. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Don .............. for everything. Paix, mon frere.


My pleasure.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Always caring, always sharing."


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Always caring, always sharing."


Almost, but not quite . . .

Always giving, never taking.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Always giving, never taking." I stand corrected.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Ah, back to normal. No more nighty-night duties for moi.
> .


Still, you did well in your understudy role stepping in for Marc


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Still, you did well in your understudy role stepping in for Marc


Thanks Ann, but if the truth be known, I didn't step in for Marc. I stepped in for the rest of you in his absence. At least that is what I thought I was doing. Whatever.


----------



## overkill

Don, it was nice of you to convey our thoughts and message to Marc when requested. A real sense of family here even if only through words typed, because the true meaning of the words comes from the people behind the keyboard. I am very thankful to have had the pleasure to get to know everyone here in The Shang.

Marc, once again during this difficult time my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. May your daughter live through you with all of your love and support that you have for her. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Moscool

'Morning everyone!

Toasts, fromage frais, home made jam and expresso on the menu today. Plus fresh fruit of course...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast, Francois. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the kind thought, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A real sense of family here even if only through words typed, because the true meaning of the words comes from the people behind the keyboard." Very true, Steve. Very true.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Francois, Marc and all. Thanks for breakfest, hopefully that will get the day started off right. Cheers!


----------



## medic03

Mmmm! Breakfast was very lovely today thanks Francois! Mornin all. Off to work for my last day of this long stretch. I will hopefully be able to enjoy 5 whole days off! Course there will be the matter of laundry, cleaning the house, groceries... okay so maybe it will just be nice not having to go into work.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, Moscool, Steve, Ann everyone.

I need a pair of pliers, anything to rip this tooth out. Abcessed tooth. The Tylenol 3 they prescribed made me vomit all day yesterday at work. Last night just as I am ready to rip my face off, my son takes a shower and the water comes through the ceiling into the kitchen..............so, called the landlord and told him we sprung a leak. He showed up and tried to find out why - none of the pipes seem to be leaking but if it happens again then I am just to call the plumber - who has already been told that any repairs are billed back to the landlord. He is sooooo nice.

Don, I appreciate your keeping to Marc's "goodnight" tradition as I have said. It is a small thing but a big thing too.

Moscool, thanks for breakfast. How are you doing?


----------



## Cameo

Treena - it is nice just puttering around the house. I had my first vacation in five years between Christmas and New Years and that is exactly what I did. Everything in my own time. Loved it...........so have a great holiday.


----------



## overkill

Treena I hope that you have a nice break and get some much deserved relaxation in as well


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. It was nice to see so many of you up and about this morning.

I apologize, but I'm afraid I am the bearer of yet more sad news this morning. At around 1:00 a.m. this morning I received the following private message from Margaret:

"More sad news from Regina:

I just got word about an hour ago that my older sister Rose who lives in California passed away. I think I mentioned in the Shang that she had been diagnosed with brain cancer just before Christmas. My brother and his wife went there to help out over Christmas and then my sister Emily from here went down to help as Rose needed constant care. Emily came home on Sunday for Mom's funeral.

After many phone calls they were finally able, yesterday, to find a hospice care facility for Rose, but when she arrived there, she was unresponsive and she passed away around midnight our time.

Mom's funeral is tomorrow (Thursday) and sadly, now it will double as a memorial service for Rose.

I know that everyone in the Shang is caring and supportive, but it's time that things got back to normal there. If anyone asks, please let them know what happened. 

Thank you, Margaret"

I am stunned that anyone should have to go through the deaths of both their mother and sister in the space of a few days. I cannot imagine how tough that must be on Margaret and her family.

I expressed my condolences last night along with those of all here in The Shang.

I think Margaret's concern for things to get back to normal here is so much like her, thinking of others before herself.

If you have time for a small prayer for Margaret this morning, it would be most appropriate.


----------



## overkill

Don thank you for sharing this with us. You are right when saying one could not imagine what our dear friend Margaret must be going through at this time.

Margaret I would like to offer my deepest condolences to you and your family. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time. May both your mother and sister rest in peace and their memories live on through you each and every day.

We are all here for you and your unselfish thought for wanting things to return to normal in The Shang are very moving, and that will wish will happen one day soon, but right now I am sure that I can speak with everyone in saying that we are here for you in thought and prayer.


----------



## Moscool

I can't remember the film, but this quote comes to mind: "can somebody please tell a joke?"
Margaret, I guess we are all pinching ourselves.
I guess that your sister's passing doesn't come as a surprise but you have shown immense fortitude, may this continue.
Warm, warm wishes

François


----------



## Bolor

That is a tough break for Margaret. Let's all hope that her life gets back some semblance of normalcy very soon. Thinking of you ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I sent you a PM re your sister. Words do not come easily at a time like this, because there is little anyone can say other than "we are here for you". Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Bitterly cold and the woodstove has been going full blast since 4PM. The warmth of the stove has made me quite sleepy. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. I will hang in for another few hours.


----------



## medic03

Margaret, I am so sorry. We have had to send condolences too many times in the past weeks. Part of my prayer will be to keep all of us and our loved ones safe and protected.


----------



## SINC

Amen to that Treena. I did not even want to make that post, but such is life.

How was your day?


----------



## MaxPower

Margaret,

Words cannot describe the sympathy that I am feeling for you and your family at this time.

May the comfort of knowing that your sister isn't suffering any more bring some peace to you. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.

May God bless you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Ena

Margaret,

Am so very sorry to hear of another loss in your life and so shortly after the death of your mother. 

Heartfelt condolences to you and yours.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Margaret,
so sorry to hear of your recent losses
i offer my condolences and prayers


----------



## SINC

Good morning. I put on the coffee and I am off to do a bit of research. I think I will look up insomnia for a start.


----------



## Moscool

Funny this I had insomnia roughly at the same time - my time - last night... Coffee might not be the cure though 

As a result woke up late so slapped together a quick breakfast of banana bread, yogurt and fruit. Plus espresso f course... Sorry chaps kitchen doesn't look too tidy but I had to run...


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, I have brought the bottle of Baileys for those who need it  Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I too got up at about 630AM, but that is my time, 3AM in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just made up a batch of what I call "Doxie Haggis". It is a great thing to warm your insides on a cold winter's day.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

I wish there was something we could do for Margaret - sooo hard.

Went to the dentist to have my tooth drained - I have an apt for next wed
for a root canal but the tylenol 3 prescribed just made me vomit. Without the painkiller my face was on fire - so now I have an upset tummy and a sore mouth - 
last night I was afraid they had drilled the wrong tooth as my mouth still hurt when the freezing came out - still a little sore this morning but have to admit not
as bad.

Went to London and saw the puppies last night - soo sweet. Brought in my card reader and downloaded to my computer so I thought I could share - but I don't have anything to read raw files.

Thanks for breakfast! Hope it is a better time for all.


----------



## SINC

Morning again. Now I know what insomnia means and I am a bit tired this morning.

Jeanne, try e-mailing me one of your raw files and I will try to open it for you as a test as i shoot all my pics in raw format. If that works, you can send more. I will post them on my .Mac account and you can retrieve them via download in .jpg form. Worth a try, non?

[email protected]


----------



## MaxPower

Jeanne, iPhoto should read RAW. Your camera, depends on the OS version though.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303554


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Jeanne, iPhoto should read RAW. Your camera, depends on the OS version though.
> 
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303554


Yep, that is what I use. I figured she might not have the latest operating system, thus the offer.


----------



## Bolor

Jeanne, did Graphic Converter come with your system? They were bundled with macos for a while. This will probably open if for you.


----------



## Bolor

I think I'll have some hot chocolate with a splash of Bolor Special. Had to some more shoveling. And I'll probably be doing more today and tomorrow before the temps fall to -27 Friday night. Then I'll be looking for a full cup to thaw the old bones.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks guys - I have all sorts of programs on my own computer to use - but I didn't drag it in to work so just on the PC here at work. I downloaded some free image browser though and it worked. Thank you for the offer of help though - I will end up waiting till I get home as the pictures need a bit of yellow casting from the lighting removed.


----------



## MaxPower

Ah. That explains everything. I was wondering why you were not able to 
get your pictures.


----------



## SINC

Me? I'm just lookin' forward to seein' 'em.


----------



## Moscool

So was that tooth a Tampopo moment? Pretty nasty stuff...

Reward yourself with the smoothest chocolate around, or if still hurts, a quart of moonshine!


----------



## Cameo

I was ready to rip my face right off - it is worse than giving birth!
Then the prescription makes me ill - still not right but better. Ah well..
this too shall pass, trust me on this ........as the saying goes.

The moonshine sounds good - cept I am likely to whup it up.
Maybe some nice smoooooooooooth baileys..........hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Daisy, the mommy of the pups, has a bad tooth that needs to be extracted tomorrow morning. She was in agony today, and the vet gave me a couple of pills for her to ease her pain. After one pill, she is like a new dog. She doesn't mind the bitterly cold weather, and she wants to mother every other doxies in sight. I have one pill left and the Doxie Express is ready to go ........................... Just a thought.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks Marc .........my dentist also gave me a prescription - which caused me to spend the entire day vomiting............my doctor told me the prescription was too strong for my size. Three days later and I am still having tummy troubles.
SO, I will just take a doxie to cuddle with instead and forgo the pill thank you.

I would post a couple of pix but the attachment thingy doesnt seem to want to cooperate


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I shall send Princess Rosie. She is a real cuddle bunny. I would send Fanny, who is also a cuddle bunny, but she snores.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I was up early this morning, prior to dawn, and I am fading just now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope you are feeling better in the morning. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF has arrived and I am liking that thought. We have coffee and tea, Baileys is beside the sugar. Waffles, pancakes, muffins, bagel, and french toast this morning for all to enjoy and the fruit platter needed to be extended to handle the large pineapple slices this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Great breakfast. Merci.


----------



## Beej

Happy Friday.

Lots of Powerpoint and MS Word in my near future, so I'm looking forward to a weekend on the Mac (on the couch).


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and Beej.


----------



## Beej

Good morning.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, Steve, Beej, anyone else who is awake.
Hope everyone is well today.



View attachment 2621


View attachment 2622



This is the mom of the puppies and one of the pups. I hope the owner doesn't mind me posting the pictures. Mom has a wonderful happy, friendly attitude and
didn't mind the owner handling the pups or me patting her while nursing the puppies.


----------



## Cameo

They are four days old in this picture

View attachment 2624


----------



## Moscool

Wow, that's cute!

Do they change that much as they grow or are pups cross breed?


----------



## Cameo

They are purebreds, from championship lines - the markings will develop as they grow. Both parents are show dogs and the mother is being taught for search and rescue. The breeders are offering puppy class as well and she showed me some of the training she has done with the mother. Very obedient and very clever.


----------



## Cameo

I am going for a purebred this time as Shepherds are prone to hip problems and with purebreds you can trace the family history to ensure that parents, grandparents etc have not had dysplaysia - and there is also an OVC - Ontario veterinary College - certification on the hips to help ensure that your dog won't be prone to that specific problem. If I got a mix or non purebred then I am taking a chance. I confirmed all this with my vet too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Jeanne. The mother looks like a classic GS. The pup actually looks a bit like a doxie pup (if I could post some of their pics you would see what I mean). The mom must be nice to allow anyone near the pups. Daisy, the mother of our pups, allowed only my wife and me. Even Rootie, the father of the pups, could not come close to them, and certainly not when they were nursing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, a wise decision to go with a purebred champion father and mother. This is what we have and it helps when someone is buying a doxie pup from us. Doxies are not really search and rescue dogs, because of their height.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Great pics, Jeanne. The mother looks like a classic GS. The pup actually looks a bit like a doxie pup (if I could post some of their pics you would see what I mean).


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for posting this pic, Don. I sent you one more via email. It is amazing how similar the pups look when one is holding them in his/her hands.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for posting this pic, Don. I sent you one more via email. It is amazing how similar the pups look when one is holding them in his/her hands.


----------



## Dr.G.

Twins. Of course, as adults, their size will differ greatly. Thanks for this, Don.


----------



## Cameo

Isn't that amazing - especially with the size difference when they get older.
I just spoke to the breeder (she doesn't mind me posting the pix) and I am
going to take the kids on Sunday to meet the father of the litter and take some
more pictures cause they grow everyday.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, a wise decision to go with a purebred champion father and mother. This is what we have and it helps when someone is buying a doxie pup from us. Doxies are not really search and rescue dogs, because of their height.


I won't be breeding - but want to do what I can to ensure no hip problems - dog will be a member of the family and I don't want her to have pain.


----------



## Ena

Can't get over the resemblance with the puppies. Right at the top of the cuteness scale


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, PM your email address if you want me to send you some really cute pics of doxie pups. At birth, they were so tiny and looked like little Rotweillers. When they opened up their eyes they got to be cute.


----------



## winwintoo

Hi all, you have all been with me over the past few days and knowing that I had friends I could talk to if I needed a friendly shoulder was a priceless gift.

We were able to amend the service to include my sister and we paid tribute to her as well as to Mom and we have a book of condolences that will be going south when other family members go there later this weekend.

It seems trendy to disparate "closure" both as a word and as a concept, but I'm here to tell you that when you feel closure and experience the release that it affords a person, you know that the concept is very real and the word is exactly the right one to describe the feeling.

Jeanne, I love that little pup already - I hope he/she will be able to join the doxie patrol for emergency delivery of a warm hug or a kettle of chicken soup  

I'm on my way out to pick up my grandson from school so he can visit with out of town people. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm here to tell you that when you feel closure and experience the release that it affords a person, you know that the concept is very real and the word is exactly the right one to describe the feeling." Amen, Margaret. Amen. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Jeanne, I love that little pup already - I hope he/she will be able to join the doxie patrol for emergency delivery of a warm hug or a kettle of chicken soup." Margaret, we could always use new recruits. Not sure if Jeanne wants to take on this responsibility, however. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

But Shepherds are so smart, I don't think he/she will require a dispatcher. I think the cries for help will be enough to put the emergency delivery in motion. 

Just got home from the final familial obligation, so now I'm going to hunker down and have a good sit.

Take care, Love Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I know just what you feel re the need to "hunker down" and have a good sit. A good cry helps as well. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to hear of your new pup-in-waiting. It is a thrill to watch them grow. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - so glad to hear from you. Between Marc's Doxies, my westie and the new pup when she comes home there will be lots of warm hugs from the doxie patrol. If the pup has the same temperment as the mom then she will be very affectionate. Her mom has two steps completed towards her search and rescue certification so maybe some of that will rub off on the pup before she comes home.!?!

I need to think of a name for her too. Her registered name may have GreatLakes as part of it, and/or Appleridge but she will need a "normal" name to go by too. Any ideas please post for a list to go through.

Night all and here's hoping that this weekend is the start of a better time for many of us.

Take care all
Jeanne


----------



## MaxPower

My buddy growing up had a German Shepherd called Freeway. Because they got him for free.

Kindest, most loyal, most protective Dog I have ever met.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

It appears that I am the last one out and the first one in. So Coffee and Tea is being served and Breakfast today will consist of some fresh baked Cinnamon Buns - with and without icing.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone.



Cameo said:


> I need to think of a name for her too. Her registered name may have GreatLakes as part of it, and/or Appleridge but she will need a "normal" name to go by too. Any ideas please post for a list to go through.


I looked at that cute, dark little face and the name "Coco" popped into my mind. Goes well with Cameo too.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Bright sunny skies this morning but looks cold out. Time for some coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 3C and howling 120+kp/h winds driving rain horizontally. Doxies refuse to go outside. I can't blame them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, the name will come on the first day you and the pup are officially together. Be sure to let the pup have loads of gentle handling by many people, even if you are not going to show him. This way, when someone enters the house, or comes near you, he won't get defensive. Our pups, who were handled from birth by various people, and played with by various children when they opened up their eyes, are very friendly towards strangers.


----------



## Cameo

Morning (afternoon actually) everyone. 

I shall add Cocoa to the list, thank you Don. I had a cat by that name and he was a loveable, wonderful cat.

The pup should be well socailized with both people and other animals. I even spoke to my landlord who has two shepherds and he says bring the pup back to play when I want to. Mom and Dad have two dogs, five cats and my sister has two dogs and we will go to obedience and puppy training courses so, that should not be a problem. I agree with you Marc, I don't want a defensive, or aggressive dog in any manner. Confident yes, aggressive No.

Sunny outside, but very cold. Backyard and snow covered barn and pine trees look very pretty.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, this site will give you a huge number of names to think about:

http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/names/


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, the more a puppy is handled by other people the easier they adapt to the reality that other people will come into their home and not be a threat. Our puppies would fight each other to get to be the first one to play and/or kiss you.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I discussed breeding Daisy one more time when she "comes into season" next month. We shall keep one female from this litter (if there is a show quality girl) and sell the rest (hopefully). We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We have a potentially big storm just off the coast of St.John's. It is expected to drop 5cm of snow overnight ....................... or up to 50cm of snow. All depends how close it gets to us. We shall see. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. You seem in better spirits these days. A new puppy can do that to a person. I'm glad. Paix.


----------



## SINC

It is nice to see both Margaret and Jeanne in a better frame of mind. Also you Marc. Sometimes it takes a bit to get over life's sorrows, but the real people do shine through. For that, I am glad.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sometimes it takes a bit to get over life's sorrows, but the real people do shine through." Very true, mon frere. Very true. Paix.


----------



## Ena

If I may say it's good to see some badly needed joy here after all the sorrow. 

Cameo, have you chosen a puppy yet? 

One breeder I contacted when was looking for my present dog chose which puppy to let you have. Claimed that she matched the dog to the prospective owner. Was a strange woman. Needless to say I went to see another breeder.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to call it a night. I will try to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Brunch is now being served. Whatever you want, we have.


----------



## Dr.G.

"One breeder I contacted when was looking for my present dog chose which puppy to let you have. Claimed that she matched the dog to the prospective owner. Was a strange woman." Ann, my wife wanted to do this, along with the 16 hour test on Doxie History, Doxie Anatomy and Physiology, and a grueling psychological test. We turned down various buyers when they did not seem like a good fit. For others outside of the province, we selected the dog for them, and the match we made for three people were excellent.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Brunch is now being served. Whatever you want, we have.


Morning Marc and all. I will have the whatever this morning please.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Getting ready for work strength coffee please.

Marc, the breeder did this selection of a puppy after the in person interview.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, have whatever you want this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, my wife does the same selection process. After the test, if the person is successful, my wife matches the puppy with this person. Since the puppies have unique personalities, we use the psychological test at this point. All the pups have been placed in great homes.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Some strong coffee is a must this morning. Maybe even get to an espresso or two 

Hope everyone has an enjoyable Sunday. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Just got in from forcing the doxies outside, one at a time. There is a blizzard raging outside and they hate the wind and snow.


----------



## SINC

My lazy Sunday has just turned into work as I have to run some supplies out to Morinville for our installer who is working all weekend. Drat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from trying to dig out our driveway. The drifts are over the car tires and the snow is wet ............... with 25-40cm more predicted overnight.


----------



## Cameo

I will choose the pup when she is about 7 weeks and the temperment of the dog is known, as the breeder has the experience to know what the temperment of each pup is likely to be. She will probably guide me in my choice, but I believe the final decision is to be mine. She has the experience and training with these dogs and I believe she truely understands and wants both dog and owner to be happy with each other.

She encourages us to be as much a part of the pups life from the very beginning and to spent time weekly with the pups as they grow. I went down again this afternoon - and was made a part of the family for a couple of hours. Very nice people. I will post more pic's in a bit. So sweet.

Marc, Margaret - I do hope that things settle for you both very soon - it has been a very hard time for you both, but you are both strong people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, this is a good procedure for you and for the pup.

Thank you also for the kind thought. Things continue to settle and be put into perspective. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last I looked, the snow was half way up the car tires. Now, the snow has drifted over the hood of the car. There is a meter of wet drifting snow in the front of my driveway. No sense doing it now, because by morning it will have just filled in. Dug out a path and a clearing for the doxies in the front yard. It is like you or I walking through a maze with 10 foot walls on either side.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have been outside to shovel five times today, and every time I shovel part of my front or back, it gets filled in. I give up for today. I know my car has windows .................. but I don't see them. At least my car is parked in the driveway, and I can tell where it is by the big lump of snow and the red roof. By morning I fear that there will only be a big lump of snow.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Remember, happiness is a warm puppy. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Marc, having to do all that shovelling sounds like punishment or a test of your mettle  Sure hope it's not as bad as you predicted.

Had a pretty smooth day at work as the load was lighter with one empty bed. Left me enough energy to do some baking after work so there is some cranberry orange bread on the counter for your coffee break on Monday.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Sorry to hear about the weather that you have been having Marc. I am kinda spoiled with underground parking in my building and sure do not miss the snow on the driveway. Hopefully better weather arrives for you soon.

Quiet weekend, with lots of sleep and relaxation. Start of a new work week is upon us. Hope everyone has a good start to theirs.

Good night.


----------



## overkill

Looks like a late breakfest for everyone today. Coffee and tea is ready, and we also have some pancakes and muffins for all. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Started to shovel at just after 6AM and just finished now. Strange, but one side of my wife's car had snow up to the windows and the other side had about 4 inches. My car was totally burried in a drift, but I did not have to drive anywhere this morning. The drifts in the driveway were up to my waist, so even if I had a snow blower it would have done no good. Luckily, the snow was somewhat dry so it wasn't that heavy. Two years ago today we received 60cm of snow, so I guess we got off easy. Everyone is laughing at the "official" estimate of 20cm of snow from the Environment Canada instrument, since the instrument is 2 meters off the ground and was nearly buried in a drift of snow.

Still, right now I could use some coffee and brunch. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Marc et all. No shovelling required here either, but I have done my share this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am surprised at how good I feel after 5 hours of shovelling. Granted, I took it somewhat slow to save from having a heart attack. Still, other than my knees aching, I feel good.


----------



## Bolor

Slow and steady is the way, Marc. Now it's time for some Bolor Special to fix up those knees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, you are a genius. I have a cup of Bolor Special, which was great, as always. Then, as you suggested, I rubbed some on my knees. This is better than Lakota. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## SINC

Marc, my daughter bought me some "Muscle Mist" for Christmas, link here:

http://www.musclemist.ca/eMerchantPro/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=23

She is a long distance runner and says it works wonders for sore muscles. It makes my lower back feel great, although it does have a bit of a peppermint odour. You might want to try this for your shovelling pains.


----------



## Moscool

I tested many different things last year as I was seriously overweight and a week of skiing was really pushing my ability to handle pain...

I found that ice gel does wonders overnight but that nothing beats a good Schwitz (sauna or equivalent) followied by mild stretching.

Will report back from this year's pain fest next month


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the link, Don. Francois, went for a Schwitz with my grandfather down in Brooklyn when I was a little boy. Think I'll pass. The pain from shovelling usually goes away by Canada Day, just as the last bit of snow is melting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did the mist work for you?


----------



## SINC

Hi Marc, yes if you read my post you would see that it works fine on the lower back. It leaves one with a very warm feeling for about 10 minutes or so. Very soothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Don. I saw the part about your back, but wondered if you used it on knees, shoulders, etc.


----------



## SINC

Worked on my knee and hip too. All natural ingredients is an added plus in my mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, the shipping is almost as much as the product.


----------



## Ena

A 535 rub works for me after a day of turning heavy paralysed people from side to side in their beds. Our patients are turned every two to three hours to prevent bedsores and sometimes have to do it by myself. The menthol and camphor in the rub helps the sinuses too


----------



## winwintoo

I like Tiger Balm.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I have tried an old German recipe of menthol, camphor, willow bark and doxie saliva. Now, I can't even feel my knees.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> I have tried an old German recipe of menthol, camphor, willow bark and doxie saliva. Now, I can't even feel my knees.


Did you drink it? Probably you should have just rubbed it on your knees   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, no, I rubbed in about 1/4 of a teaspoon. Guess that was too much.

Glad to see you back once again with your dry wit. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We have more snow forecast for the next few days. The last 10 days of January for the past 30 years have brought about 3-8 feet of snow each year, so since today was day #1, we have 9 more days to go. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, no, I rubbed in about 1/4 of a teaspoon. Guess that was too much.
> 
> Glad to see you back once again with your dry wit. Paix.


"Dry wit"? OK, let's call it that   

Whatever it is, it continues into the next generations. My youngest grandson was here one day and I realized that I'd forgotten to take my pills and told him that might be why I felt dozy. A bit later, I did something dumb and he said "I guess those pills are the slow-acting kind."

I've been working all day and got quite a bit done. Feels good to have things getting back to normal.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Oh the tales I could tell of the day, but alas I cannot. 

Night all.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, glad to hear that your life is going the way that you want it to.

Marc, doxie saliva? 
I hope it was collected before the doxies licked themselves.

(Their paws! I wouldn't stoop so low as to mention anywhere else)


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea is served nice and hot this morning. Baileys is on the table for those who need a little kick. We have bagels (NY & Montreal style) fresh from the oven and also our fruit platter with an addition of fresh kiwis. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, et all. Thanks for breakfast. Since I do not care for bagels, coffee and some fruit is welcome. (For whatever reason a bagel always winds up feeling like a ball of lead in my stomach, far too heavy for my liking.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Don, bagels are the ambrosia of the morning meal for those who grew up on this treat, especially when warm and with cream cheese.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone, Don, Marc, Steve et al.

Coolish morning out - but all in all so far it has been a mild winter here.
The rest of the winter can stay the same so long as it ends in March
like it is supposed to. I am looking forward to gardening in the new house.
Pup also comes home March 6th so I have a week off to spend time with
her. Got back too late last night from the photo club we run to post the
pic's. Shall do that tonight. 

I am not going down - (least I don't think I will) this weekend so the breeder
will take some pictures for me and I will go back down next week. It is an
hours drive from me.

Time for some brekkie thank you.


----------



## overkill

How I do miss my morning walk on the weekend to the local bakery to get some fresh Montreal bagels. Always had a nice chat with the baker as I use to work in an Italian bakery myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. This will be an exciting time for you. Bonding with a new puppy is a unique experience. I am glad for you.


----------



## Cameo

I miss Snickers just as much - but it is exciting. I know the puppy will
never replace her and sometimes I worry that I may expect too much
from the new dog as she has someone she has to live up to in a way.
I believe in training dogs, as everyone - including the dog - is happier when you know that you can trust the dog to come when called and stay when told to. 
Snickers was just amazing - I will never forget my old neighbours reactions
when I could leave my front door open with Snickers standing in the doorway
- she wouldn't come outside unless I said it was okay.


----------



## Dr.G.

All fine points, Jeanne. Good luck.


----------



## SINC

I happened to notice a post by Sean in another thread and sent him a PM to see how he was doing. I thought Shangers would be interested in part of his reply:

"Things have been very busy my way, followed by a long stretch in December being sick, and a couple of sick kids tagged on top. I am just starting to get some free time again, and hope to again find more time for ehMac soon. Watch for my reappearance in the Shang in the near future."


----------



## winwintoo

Well, that is good news. I knew Sean was a busy man because I see his boss at hockey games, and it's good to know that he'll be back.

How's the weather? Thought you'd never ask. Gas = 35 MPG. Windshield washer fluid = 35 GPM   

But I'm not complaining.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

I know what you mean Margaret as it's 4 above here, 7 tomorrow and 10 Thursday. What a mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that Sean shall return someday. Heard that Matt is posting on another website, one for the United Church. Hope he is well also.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Margaret, got you both beat -- 20 to 30 centimetres of snow is expected on Wednesday for the east coast of Newfoundland. Northeasterly winds will gusts to 110 km/h over east and south eastern areas of the island. Then, to top it off, ice pellets amounting to 15 cm and then rainfall amounting to 5 mm will be the "icing on the cake".


----------



## Moscool

Just back from a day trip to Scotland: all white flying up from Sheffield. Edinburgh is more temperate however, so only a few flakes in the air and none on the ground...


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, we can send some snow your way. How much would you like? We will have about 5 feet on the ground by this time tomorrow.


----------



## winwintoo

Marc, the rest of Canada has been led to believe that economic conditions have been driving the good folks from NL to seek their fortunes elsewhere. After reading your posts, I'm inclined to believe it's the weather that's causing the migration.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Moscool, did you bring us a stick of rock? 

(Souvenir type candy in UK. Break your teeth trying to bite the stuff)


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the St.John's metropolitan area is booming in population and new wealth. It is the outport communities that are dying. Europeans are buying up old homesteads like mad and feel that they have cheated those in NL for paying $250,000 for a small oceanview home and land. Cross country skiers from Europe, especially Germany, are flocking to rural NL, and coming in the winter. Outside of St.John's, they get real winter, without all the sleet, rain and hail. In the winter of 2000-01, from Nov. to May, St.John's received 21 feet of snow and nearly two feet of rain/sleet.

No, outmigration to places like Alberta are all economically driven. However, I came TO NL from Georgia, where in five years I saw all of five inches of snow. Here in St.John's, when they say "flurries are forecast", they mean 3-5 inches of snow. We have "flurries in the forecast" nearly every day, with a major storm (i.e., 25-75cm of snow and hurricane force winds) a few times a month, every month, from Jan. to March.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Tomorrow shall be a long and hard day shovelling.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Trying to get a head start on the shovelling. By the time I clear a few inches of snow from one end of the driveway, by the time I reach the other end of the driveway, the few inches that I just cleared away are back once again. I guess I shall just leave it and wait to see what "surprise" awaits us all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Marc I have the coffee and tea ready for when you get in from shovelling this morning. Hope the snow was not too bad. We have some french toast and pancakes on the menu with some melon slices on the side. Also the fruit platter is out. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Good morning Steve and everyone else. Marc will be tired with sore knees on top of it all this morning. Mmmm, french toast is one of my favourites, although my daughter and I prefer it with ketchup and fresh ground pepper, not with syrup and icing sugar as Ann and the boys prefer. I am told by my Newfoundland friends that this is more common out there as well concerning french toast. Marc is likely a syrup guy though, not being a native Newfoundlander.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Marc will need a new heart if he trys to shovel in the midst of this raging storm.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## SINC

Looks like an ideal day to be indoors near the wood stove Marc.


----------



## overkill

I do miss my grandfather's wood stove. I use to wake up in the middle of the night with him when he would have to place additional logs on the stove from time to time. One of those special moments I will not forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if the power goes, this would be an excellent idea. Right now, I have given up trying to shovel the driveway and just trying to keep the doors free. My front door has a drift over four feet high leaning up against it, and my back door has about 2 inches of snow in front of it. God help anyone who needs an ambulance today.


----------



## overkill

I am sure that the Doxie Tunneling service will be quite busy today Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I have to be careful in this sort of weather. The doxies will try to jump around and this can hurt their backs.


----------



## overkill

I remember taking my jack russells out in some deep snow, and I would only be able to see the top of the heads. They are not snow dogs by any means, especially since my two come from Australia. They quickly have their paws in the air from cold feet and I would have to rescue them and put them by the fireplace. The lab was another story, as he would never want to come in. Always with his head in the snow sniffing something out. Every time he would come in, his whiskers would be frozen pretty good


----------



## Dr.G.

It is unreal outside. 25cm yesterday, followed by another 25cm today ....... which is to be followed by 10mm of rain tonight .............. and then another 30cm of snow on Friday.


----------



## overkill

You may soon be living like hobbits under all of that snow Marc


----------



## SINC

I just took a look at the St. John's web cams. Wasn't much point really as the blowing snow has them all obscured. That is some storm you got going there Marc.


----------



## Moscool

Don:

First Bailey's for breakfast, now ketchup. I think I'm going to be sick... Mind you my Scottish business partner loves nothing better than kippers in the morning, so I guess there are degrees on the puke scale after all...

Marc: 

So snow eh? Thanks for the offer but we've had 3 (three) cm in London overnight and you would think it's the end of the world: story and pictures


----------



## Moscool

Now of course, there are more important things in the world than kippers dipped in Baileys or snow drifts:

Scalextric turns 50 today!

(and every single model ever built is still compatible with the current ones!


----------



## SINC

Glad to be able to repulse you in the morning Francois.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it took me 7 hours (minus the time I came in for hot soup), but I cleared away my driveway so that you are now able to see our two cars and we can drive them out of the driveway. 53cm of snow have fallen in the past 40 hours. In about 40 hours from now, 30+cm of snow is predicted. Not sure where I can put it all.


----------



## SINC

Any pictures I can post for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, to be honest, I was not thinking of pics just now. It is dark now, so I shall take some tomorrow if I remember. I shall need to get someone into the pic to give it perspective, or I could just position my car in such a way to give you all a sense of what massive amounts of snow look like as it looms up over a car.


----------



## Cameo

Hello.

Had the root canal finished this morning for my abcessed tooth and went to see a different doctor for some plantars warts on my foot. Unfortunately I can't start treatment for a few days now because while he was paring the warts he also sliced my heel wide open. SO, now sore at both ends.

C'est la vie.............

Marc, I hope the snow goes away soon - I realize it probably won't but the wish is there.

As for kippers in Bailey's - skip the kip's lets go straight to the Baileys!


----------



## SINC

Yikes, a double ouchie Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, if we get a hard freeze, this snow will be melting away in June. The year we had 21 feet of snow, the last bit melted totally on Canada Day, 2001.

Sorry to hear of all of your medical woes.


----------



## winwintoo

Ouch!

Jeanne, plantars warts are bad enough without having your foot sliced open too. I've been lucky enough to never require a root canal, but I faint when they take x-rays of my mouth.

Marc, pictures aren't necessary. We used to live in a house that was just a bit lower than all the neighbour's houses and all the snow in the whole town ended up in my driveway. I loved that house and have misgivings about selling it, but when I hear your snow stories, the memories come flooding back and I don't regret it at all.

The only good thing about it was that I got to know my neighbours really well - they knew it was "their" snow and always came to help get rid of it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, what a painful day you've had. Hope pain eases up soon. 

You reminded me of when I had a plantar wart that the usual methods didn't work to get rid of it. I had to go to a cancer clinic and have radiation. It was heartbreaking sitting in the waiting area with people wearing head scarves. Some children too. I felt very blessed that I was there just to have a wart treated.


----------



## Cameo

Tomorrow is another day. Tooth is complete (unless my plan covers the crown, the dentist is going to find out) and I know how to get rid of the wart. Ann, you are correct - these are very minor troubles compared to what others go through. There is always someone worse off.

I have been lucky so far out here with the winter weather. My son has been wonderful with shovelling out the driveway so far, but we really don't have a lot of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I finally had to enlist the aid of my wife and son this afternoon and evening to get the driveway cleared out. After about 5+ hours, my arms and knees were giving way. They joined in and 90 minutes later, we were done.

Hopefully, tomorrow shall find you in less pain and better spirits. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope your tomorrow is filled with peace and serenity. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Marc, good luck with whatever tomorrow brings.

As of three p.m. tomorrow I'm off work for six days of annual vacation. Leaves me with thirty-five more days for this year  
Seriously, I know how lucky I am to have such a good contract.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea/coffee are now ready, with an assortment of breakfast goodies for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, today is to be a calm day with only about 5cm of snow. Tomorrow the snow returns along with the strong winds. I have to be honest, I hate January in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and all. Thanks for the breakfast treats and warm coffee. Bit of a cold spell in our neck of the woods this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. -1C here with light flurries.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Steve, et all. A quick coffee will do me just fine this morning.

Nice day here at +7 and headed up to 10 or more today.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Marc, Jan is a long month anywhere. Jan and March are my two least favourite as Jan is long and March is just a tease - you are soooo sick of winter, it will start to look like spring and whammmmo - dumped on again. Hope you don't have any more snow soon Marc.

Jaw isn't too bad so long as I don't try to open my mouth too far and heel doesn't hurt, so all in all not too bad.

-19 outside with a windchill factor of -25, so a wee bit nippy out. I am such a wuss with the cold. Perfect day to have stayed tucked up in bed.

Thanks for brekkie!

I think puppies eyes must be open now, going to have to call and find out. Since I am not going down this weekend the breeder said she would send me some pictures.


----------



## overkill

Couting down to the weekend, just want to relax and lounge a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, watching a puppy's eyes open for the first time is amazing. I held little Rosie in my hands the first time she opened up her eyes. Once she focused on me, according to my wife, Deborah, we bonded immediately. She is my little princess, in that doxies select their main person.


----------



## Cameo

She said the pups eyes are starting to open and they are walking around abit - but mostly landing on their noses at this time.


----------



## winwintoo

Is Laird Sinclair going to pipe in the haggis for supper?

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Wasn't it Charles Schultz, the Peanuts creator who said, "Happiness is a warm puppy"?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Is Laird Sinclair going to pipe in the haggis for supper?
> 
> Margaret


You'll have to check the Robbie Burns thread for that answer, but in case you missed it, here is what a real Haggis looks like:










Yummy!


----------



## Cameo

I'm sorry, but that really kinda turns the stomach!! Ugh.

I am not brave.

Yes, it was a peanuts saying, I am positive about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, the doxie pups were very uncordinated as new puppies. Still, as they began to scamper about and playing with each other, they gained more agile mobility. Now, they are a crack fighting force, trained to kill on command, yet gentle enough to allow on your lap.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> I'm sorry, but that really kinda turns the stomach!! Ugh.


That could be, because it is in fact a stuffed sheep's stomach.


----------



## Cameo

Yup - I know what it is..........besides being disgusting looking.
euwwwwwwwwtptptptp ( I know I shouldn't judge something I have 
never tried but...............)


----------



## SINC

Ever looked close at a raw oyster? Now there's euwwwwwwww for you!


----------



## Cameo

Nope - and I don't think I will either.


----------



## winwintoo

All this talk about food has spoiled my appetite XX) 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor brought over some haggis and oat cakes, my favorite Scottish dish. I had it 27 years ago on RB's night, and she has saved me some ever since. She keeps remarking how amazing it is to have a Jewish person from New York City love this dish. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

I too buy a small piece every year and just finished it. I might add it was good Margaret. Didn't spoil my appetite in any way.

Now, lemme see, where did I leave that leave that bottle of scotch?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Now, lemme see, where did I leave that leave that bottle of scotch?


If it's from Islay I have it


----------



## mrjimmy

SINC said:


> Now, lemme see, where did I leave that leave that bottle of scotch?


I left mine in the recycling bin. *urp*


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Puppy time is happy time. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> If it's from Islay I have it


So, that's where it went?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Now, lemme see, where did I *leave that leave that* bottle of scotch?


I was going to help you look for it, but I see you already found it   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

That's what happens when you get a phone call and then resume typing. (Or find the bottle.) 

Night all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF has arrived once again! Coffee and tea are out, and I also have some hot apply cider for those interested. Broke open a new Baileys bottle, seems to be a fan favorite 

We have muffins, pancakes, bagels, eggs, crepes, fresh fruit and some waffles all set to go. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast, Steve.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Our melt was short as we plunge back into winter. I have to go to the city this morning to do the banking for the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there Sinc. If you want anymore fresh snow, we are getting 25cm tonight.


----------



## Cameo

We are getting snow now, don't know if it will really add up to anything or not. Kinda glad to see winter as I was beginning to fear that it would show up in June instead of now........It can go away anytime now. When is Groundhog day?


----------



## Cameo

I did a google search - February 2, 2007 is groundhog day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Groundhog Day is Feb. 2nd. here in St.John's. Last year's tragic and sudden death of St.John's Johnny, which was NOT doxie related as speculated, will be marked by a moment of silence. His replacement, St.John's Jimmy will try to get out of his hutch next Friday. However, since his hutch is already under 4 feet of snow from the storm on Wed., it is not likely that we will see Jimmy after today's storm. We shall see.


----------



## sammy

To my friends in the shang, sorry I haven't chimed in much lately. I've been busy and only had time to peak in and catch up. Now that we actually have something that resembles winter here, I'm getting out of here. We are taking a much needed trip to Mexico tomorrow. See you in a week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vaya con Dios, mi amigo Sammy. Pax


----------



## SINC

Cerveza dos por favor, Sammy. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Muy bueno, Don. Muy mucho bueno. Tres cervezas, por favor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Muy bueno, Don. Muy mucho bueno. Tres cervezas, por favor.


Buena noche mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Muchas gracias, mi hermano. Hasta luego.


----------



## Beej

I think I've got the wrong Shang here. Can anyone direct me to the English one?

I hope you enjoy Mexico, Sammy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Beej. The english version has returned.


----------



## Beej

Que?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon jour, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild and windy day outside today. It has stopped snowing, but the 100+kp/h winds are driving the snow from last night every which way.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice to be indoors today with all of the freezing rain and snow that we received last night. Was not optimal for driving at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Finished shoveling my driveway. The wind is too strong to take pictures, especially since the doxies don't want to go outside, nor does anyone else to take my picture. Maybe later.

Another major storm is predicted for Monday. That will be the 4th major storm in 8 days, with each storm bringing 25+ cm of snow. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Cleaning day...so lets get to it!


----------



## Ena

Good day all. Not pleased with my dog this morning after having to go out in the frosty backyard at 4 am to pick her up as she was barking. Didn't want to yell at her at that time of the morning and add to the noise. Not going to feel guilty for taking a nap later despite the sunny day outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, is your dog OK?


----------



## Dr.G.

Our doxies have been outside in the wind and light snow, so their barking is silenced by the howling of the wind and the muffled barks due to the fresh snow.


----------



## Ena

Marc, all is well with the dog. It's been her habit lately to want to go out about that time. Vet says there is nothing wrong with her and something is disturbing her sleep. So far haven't been able to track down what's waking her up. There are racoons in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, luckily, our six doxies sleep until dawn. There are no racoons in St.John's, and nothing ventures on to our property.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Marc, all is well with the dog. It's been her habit lately to want to go out about that time. Vet says there is nothing wrong with her and something is disturbing her sleep. So far haven't been able to track down what's waking her up. There are racoons in the neighbourhood.


Ann could it be something that *isn't* there?

There's a well-known story about a 911 center that started getting frantic calls at about 2 in the morning. The calls continued about 5 minutes apart, and while all the callers were sure something was wrong, none of them could specifically describe the problem.

Then someone at the 911 center plotted the locations of the callers and found that they all lived very close to a railway line.

The problem? The train that normally travelled that strip of rail at 2 a.m. had been delayed and what woke the people up was the *absence* of the train whistle   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Very interesting story Margaret. That had me scatching my head for the times where I was in a string of nights that I would always wake up at the same time.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting story, Margaret. Sadly, there are no racoons or trains here in NL.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, great story. Maybe I'm to blame for waking up the dog as the wee hours are when I quit snoring?  

Picked up a new hub and it's so much smaller than the previous one I had. It's about the size of an iPod. Good thing it's attached to something or it could get lost on my desk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, my wife tells me I snore. Of course, with six doxies in the back bedroom at night, it sounds like a bass and contrabass clarinet concert.


----------



## SINC

Ann tells me I snore quite loudly, especially if I've "had a few".

I have never had the heart to tell her of her snoring. I prefer she thinks she doesn't.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, "discretion is the better part of valor".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, "discretion is the better part of valor".


Yes Marc, that and . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

"Always giving, never taking"....Always snoring, always loving. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is leaving Sunday morning at 510AM bound for Vancouver. Thus, I am pulling an all-nighter. I shall let her sleep and I shall stay awake until we need to leave for the airport at 4AM. Thus, I shall be online off and on, all morning.

Any requests? Doxie stories? Doxie jokes? This day in doxie history? Doxie anatomy and physiology?


----------



## Ena

"Any requests?"

Marc, how about you doing some Rodgers and Hart songs? 
Got a tip ready for the glass on your piano.


----------



## MaxPower

What a day.

Today we did a double whammy. We celebrated both boys birthdays. My youngest turned 1 on Jan 17 and my oldest will turn 3 on Feb 1. So we decided to have a party in the middle.

We had a house full of our friends and their children. You have no idea the havoc 5 kids can do to a house. It literally looks like a tornado came through our house. The party started at 11 am and ended at 2 pm. A couple of our friends decided to stay a little longer. 5 hours longer!!!  Oh well I haven't seen them in a while so it was nice. But how do you tell people to leave??

But the worse is over and this guy is ready for bed.


----------



## winwintoo

MP - I know what that's like but you can never get your little guy's 1st and 3rd birthdays back, so relax and savour the moments.

Marc, I don't envy you staying up all night. No matter where you go from here, it seems that the plane leaves at 6 a.m. and the only mornings I sleep in are the mornings that I have to get up, so it's easier for me to just stay up too.

One such occasion was when those snipers were busy in and around Washington, DC. I stayed awake and watched CNN all night on the night they caught them - Then got on a plane and went to Houston. The energy of the CNN crews kept me all hyped up and it took me a couple of days to get to sleep again   

I just got off the phone with my cousin in Vancouver. She and her Mom have planned the last couple of Family Reunions, and this time the mantle has passed to me, so I was catching up on things and outlining my plans for this time around. It's 18 months away, but time goes so fast. We had over 200 people at the last reunion and hope for about the same this time around.

Hannah played hockey again this afternoon - and won 5-2! I'm thrilled for her. She's the goalie and has made amazing improvements since she started a couple of months ago. 

Well, I'm almost ready to call it a night, Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I have no idea how you folks can pull an all nighter. I can't do it. I would far rather go to bed early and get up at 3:30 or 4:00 a.m. any day.

I spent the afternoon making a meat loaf, mashed potatoes and green beans with ice cream for dessert for my daughter and I as Ann is on the last of her five day shifts. She then has three off and has to pull seven in a row to sub for some co-workers learning a new computer system as they will for her in the following weeks. 

With only 7 months to go until retirement, she tried to bow out of the learning experience but they would not hear of it. She is NOT a computer person, nor will she ever be and she cannot type. Can you imagine how much difficulty she will have trying to input everything she now does by hand? Yikes.

About time I too called it a night and get some shut eye as I was up very early today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still here. Don, I pulled an all-nighter when Daisy was having puppies. We theought that there might be one more puppy to be born, so I stayed up all night in a room that was 80F, watching these six little puppies nursing and sleeping, and waiting for #7. It never came, and I stayed up until 6AM, at which time my wife took over. 

Today, I shall wake my wife up in about an hour, drive her to the airport in two hour, see her off in three hours, and then come back to be for a couple of hours. Sunrise is at 733AM, which is when the doxies think it is time to get up. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, you survived the birthday, so pour yourself a drink, and have one as well for me.


----------



## SINC

Well, as usual when I am overtired, sleep eludes me. :yawn: :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I'm still up.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall need a nap sometime on Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone out there???


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone???


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I'll see you all at bruch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bruch is now being served. Get it while it's hot.


----------



## SINC

I will make it a bedtime snack, but yes, I am still around Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great. I have plenty of food but not too many people coming in to the Cafe Chez Marc just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, seems strange chatting with you at midnight your time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to the airport now. Paix, mes amis. Sleep well.


----------



## SINC

And likely in bed by now which is exactly where I am going. Night all.


----------



## medic03

Mornin, pancakes are hot. There is a bowl of fresh fruit on the side board. Enjoy! Can someone else clean up I have to run to work. Have a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## MaxPower

Don't worry Marc. I had a few during the party to keep me sane.


----------



## MaxPower

Mmmm. Thanks for breakfast Treena. If you don't mind, I'll make some bacon, sausages and eggs to go with the pancakes. For the carnivores in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast, Treena.


----------



## SINC

Morning all after a very short sleep. Since I have to take my meds at 6:00 a.m. and p.m., I awake at that time every day at the latest.

Got to try and get most of the columns done today as I am in the west country doing quotes again all day Monday.

I'm with Warren. I'll have the same breakfast as I feel hungry this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am able to relate to your "short sleep".


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Treena, I have a big hunger crunch to fill this morning as well, so I will be coming back for seconds.

Nice snowfall outside the window right now, may go for a walk to enjoy some of this snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, good luck with your walk in the snow. It is difficult to do that in St.John's, unless you walk around the many parks and greenspaces we have here in town.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang. Just as well, because the doxies are wired. More snow is on the way for Monday and Tuesday, and I have had them outside as much as possible today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Wow, first one in. Well, I will put on the coffee pot and make sure the kettle is ready for tea. I believe I saw some eggs and bacon in the frig so will have that ready for when everyone dribbles in............

Have a great day.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

Thanks for breakfast Jeanne. You've never cooked for us before. Mmmm. Good.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, Jeanne et all.

I peeked in very early, but no one was around, so I spent the last two hours writing and have nearly wrapped up my stuff for this weeks edition of the "Astonisher". 

Busy day ahead as I have three quotes to do way out west of the city near the communities of Darwell and Alberta Beach.


----------



## Cameo

Warren, most times I spare people the experience!!!


----------



## bhil

Hey, this place looks familiar. I think I'll pull up a chair and a doxie have some bacon and eggs and see if it all comes back to me...

Morning all! Thanks for breakfast Jeanne.

It's good to be home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Thanks for the breakfast, Jeanne. I see you even fed the doxies. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Sean.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfest Jeanne and welcome back Sean.

Quiet Monday is what I have in the plans.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve and Sean too, nice to see you back.


----------



## Cameo

Hey Sean, glad you are back!!!! Hope all is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Next will hopefully be Matt and Carex.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Hi Sean, nice to see you back. Your boss should be in a good mood today - the girls hockey team won, but the trip home through that whiteout was a bit scary.

I'll grab some coffee but pass on the rest of breakfast this morning. I'm getting a late start, so I'll catch you again at lunch.

Margaret


----------



## bhil

Thanks everyone, it's good to be back. While things are still busy at work, things have slowed down at home. In my time away I managed to finish off everything that was left for work on the basement of the house (ceiling, doors, window frames, window trim, baseboards, mudding holes, paint touch ups, and put up curtains), as well as build shelves in the garge and sort about 3/4 of the boxes of stuff we had piled up out there. That now gives me the leisure to not have any more house related work until summer when we have to start landscaping. With work still busy, I won't be back here in full force, but I at least feel I can sneak in some time to pop in once in a while.

I hope all has been well with everyone since I've been gone? Any big news I missed out on?


----------



## Ena

Sean, good to see you back and getting a break from your after work toils.

Might have solved the 4 am wanting out nonsense with my dog. I refused to get up and let her out the other day and she came back to bed. This morning we both woke up at my usual time. I don't sleep well so one more break in my sleep was getting to me. 

Going out for dinner tonight with friends and my daughter was telling me to take a cab. Talk about role reversal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, you are the alpha of your pack.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Glad you could pop in Sean
I'm not a religious type, but my uncle sent along this link. I discovered you don't need to be religious to enjoy it. I hope you all do

http://www.theinterviewwithgod.com/


----------



## Cameo

Ann, I was going to suggest this to you as when my dogs
have woken up and wanted out somewhat too early then
I have simply told them to go back to bed and didn't let them
out til normal time. I didn't advise you though because I didn't
want to find out that it caused an "accident" in your case.


----------



## Ena

Marc, yes, I guess I had to let Java know who was the boss.

Jeanne, the possibility of an accident was what stopped me from trying the obvious solution to the early rising. 

Guess you can teach an old dog new tricks (me)


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I have seen that site before. Very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, just remember that "heavy is the head the wears the crown". When you have more than one dog in the house, who is the alpha of the pack if VERY important.


----------



## winwintoo

Here's what you need Dr. G










I have know idea what it is, I found it here and I can't read whatever language that is but with the skis on the front and the tracks on the back, it looks like a super-duper snowmobile.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, it might get stuck trying to navigate the streets of St.John's after tonight's storm.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to get up before the doxies so that I can dig some sort of a path for them in the morning. It is wild outside right now, with over two inches of snow (or more) falling every hour (or in less than an hour). Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

winwintoo said:


> Here's what you need Dr. G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have know idea what it is, I found it here and I can't read whatever language that is but with the skis on the front and the tracks on the back, it looks like a super-duper snowmobile.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Translation courtesy of Babelfish:

Aerosleigh.

Aerosleigh of samodel'shchika from the American city Of seder (Cedar). At the basis of monster - extended body from the auto- Chevrolet Nova 1970, set to the original chassis


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Almost time for bed even though most of the day was spent catching up on sleep. The weekend caught up to me fast today. Hopefully a good night's sleep and a four day work week will be all the doctor recommends. See you at breakfest.


----------



## SINC

Yep, time to call it a night.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. We have some hot coffee and tea ready. I have some sticky buns and bagels prepared for all to enjoy. Fruit platter is on the table. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mroning all. Thanks for the breakfast, Steve. Don't suppose you have a snowblower or two hidden away? I can't describe how much drifting snow took place overnight.


----------



## overkill

Sorry Marc since moving into my new place, I have gotten use to the underground parking and no need to shovel off the car or driveway every day. How high are the snow banks today?


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, Steve, et all. A coffee and a sticky bun with a bit of fruit sounds good.

It is snowing here too, but I doubt it would be considered more than a dusting in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, one side of my Toyota Echo is completely under a drift and the other side has snow over the tires. Across the street, the drift has gone up over the top of my neighbor's door. I was just out with another neighbor digging it out so that she could get out of her house. The city is closed at least for this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, "a dusting of snow" is anything under 4cm. Light flurries are 5-9cm. Flurries are 10-12cm. Light snow is 12-15cm. Snow is 15-25cm. Heavy snow is 25+cm. Blizzard conditions come when there is snow to heavy snow and 70+kp/h winds. Wind is the problem here. 5cm of snow can be drifted in one place to make it seem like a meter has fallen.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! It's a very cold morning out this way, but it's not snowing, so you can borrow my snowblower Marc. Just send out hte doxie express to pick it up.


----------



## overkill

By those benchmarks, we have had no more than light flurries so far this winter. Although from past winters, February usually holds one or two poundings.


----------



## SINC

*Will He Or Won't He?*

Coming up Friday, a reprieve or not?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Sean. The Doxie Express is on its way for the snowblower. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

If the wind stops whipping snow all over the place by tomorrow, I shall take some pics and send them to Don. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I am off once again to the wilds of Darwell, Alberta Beach, Onaway and other pints west near Gunn.

Back in about four or five hours. Thankfully it has stopped snowing for this 200 km drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CNN.com

"Archaeologists have uncovered what may have been a village for workers or festival-goers near the mysterious stone circle Stonehenge in England. The village was located at Durrington Walls, about two miles from Stonehenge, and is also the location of a wooden version of the stone circle."

Amazingly, life-size stone statues of dachshunds (the European variety) were found. Thus, it is now speculated that Stonehenge is a memorial to the dachshund. When the druids came upon Stonehenge, they practiced a tradition called "Imbolg", which is like our groundhog day. The doxies would root out the badger/groundhog/wolverine and thus, winter's end would be on hand. Stonehenge has long since been thought to be an observatory, and this discovery solidifies that belief.


----------



## SINC

Just got back. The wind is howling and the snow is drifting in incredible mounts on county roads. I am so glad to be back as driving later tonight will be a nightmare. Whiteout conditions prevail in many places.

I had the pleasure of sitting in the truck watching a pair of whitetail deer frolic in the woods in the lane of one of the properties I was at this afternoon. They saw me, and stood and stared for a good long time until they decided I was no threat and carried on with their natural behaviour.

I love it when animals display a trust of a human who intends them no harm. Sadly, my camera was in the back storage area and I could not get to it without disturbing them, which I chose not to do.

I am thankful for the experience and wish more Canadians could witness what I did today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you made it home safely, Don.

"I love it when animals display a trust of a human who intends them no harm." So do I, mon frere, so do I. Growing up in New York City, there was not too much wildlife to see and experience in a natural habitat. Still, I have seen much in my travels, and the pictures are still vivid in my memory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.

Tell Gracie "Hey".


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. A little cool out there on the drive into work. Some hot coffee, tea and apple cider well fix that. Also we have bacon and eggs this morning along with the fruit platter. Fresh kiwis are near the top. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, that warm apple cider is just the thing for this cold morning. Merci.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, Steve. -10 here in Waterloo so a little nippy. All in all
winter hasn't been so bad so far out here. I know it is lousy in other 
places in Canada.

Going to see puppies tonight, can't wait to see how much they have
grown. I think I might call the puppy Shayla, it's an old gailic name
for Fairy palace but I think it is pretty and rolls nicely off the tongue.
They are two and a half weeks old now and I imagine getting around
on their legs now.

My westie is whiney for some reason this morning - not sure what is 
up with him, will have to watch for reasons as it is not normal. He 
normally only whines when he needs out or food and that doesnt
seem to be the case. He only started this whining occaisionally for
no apparent reason after I put Snickers down so maybe he is only
lonely. In another month he may have another thought as puppy 
comes home March 6th.

I love watching wild animals. Squirrels are hilarious although I know
they aren't everyone's favourite, chipmunks and deer and birds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. It is -6C with a windchill of -15C which is Cold for us here in St.John's. Still, the sun is out and the snow is not heavy to shovel, so I am not complaining.

Shayla is a grand name for a puppy. 

When we only had two dogs (an Old English Sheepdog and the mutt my wife brought with her from Calgary), Rags, the mutt, who was usually full of life, was suddenly silent for a few weeks when we put Annie (the OES) to sleep at the age of 16. It is normal, because dogs are pack animals by instinct. When the puppy arrives, the Westie will be playfully agressive with Shayla to establish #1 beta status in the new pack. The puppy will learn this way. Good luck.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Growing up in New York City, there was not too much wildlife to see and experience in a natural habitat.


Marc, I am concerned that you may be having memory problems...

Most of us who visited New York in the 70s and 80s remember quite well that Manhattan was full of wildlife.

Males would behave very territorially, especially around boundary items called 'Yellow Cabs'. They would express themselves in short bursts, for instance when walking past weaker elements in the pecking order (a.k.a. tramps) they would encourage them with quotes such as "Get a job!"

Females varied widely, but many wore square shoulder pads and it was sometimes difficult to tell them apart from males.

Mating and travelling habits varied with the times: there was a watering hole called studio 54 for a while but, although much mating activity took place, very little reproduction ensued. It appears that the population has now largely changed its mating habit and migrates daily to places called 'suburbs'. It seems to have the desired effect as we understand that these forms of wildlife now have 2.3 offsprings and 0.8 doxies.

It is not clear at the time of writing if the offspring are still formally part of wildlife or if they have been domesticated by their doxie masters...


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, those are examples of "domesticated wildlife". I am talking about nature as it should be seen. Imagine crossing the North American plains/praries and seeing millions of bison roaming freely ........... with even more millions of free-range dachshunds roaming alongside of the bison. Those were the days.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Still editing and will be back later after I finish.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

If you folks notice me saying "what I really think" over the next while, please let me know. I'm having to go off the meds I've been on and there is usually a backlash effect causing to my judgement to be "off" but I won't realize it.

My new doxie mantra is "don't click the send button"

I'll grab some coffee and then get to work. Things are piling up and I haven't felt much like working the past few weeks.

If it's stopped blowing here, I need to get out to the grocery store today; virtual fruit is nice, but I'm craving something "real"

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Macman27

Morning all. Jeane, I like squirrels too. They are crazy. We have bunnies, huge bunnies around my house as well and they have figured out that my school bus makes a good place to hang out under.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! I got a late start to the day so I'm just popping in to say hi, and then off to work. Margaret, the wind has stopped for now, but it is supposed to pick up again later this morning, and there is a storm watch issued for tonight, so go get your groceries soon.


----------



## Cameo

Now that I am out in the country I have a bunny that lives under a bush, squirrels. I hope in spring I find that I have chipmunks too.

Margaret - I hope things are getting better for you, Marc for you as well of course.
Don't worry about being "off" either - you are among friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, your doxie mantra of "don't click the send button" is unique, albeit acceptable. Remember your breathing exercises as well.


----------



## Ena

I've never been to New York so it was great to read a bit about it's recent history. 
Don't know if it would have been my kind of town, interesting though.

Still on vacation for a few more days and laziness continues. Only hard decisions were what old clothes to pack up and donate to charity. Better drop them off before I change my mind.


----------



## Moscool

Macman27 said:


> Morning all. Jeane, I like squirrels too. They are crazy. We have bunnies, huge bunnies around my house as well and they have figured out that my school bus makes a good place to hang out under.


Hmmm squirrels... No

Rabbits, BIG rabbits?

Food!


----------



## winwintoo

I like to see rabbits hopping in the open fields; on my plate XX) 

Having said that, I wonder how our food preferences are formed. Last night I was eating some smoked oysters and had a good look at them. How can I enjoy those disgusting looking things out of a can, but my throat freezes at the mention of rabbit or buffalo or anything wild?

Hmmmmm.

Got my groceries and now I'm good to go for a while. I splurged and bought a pumpkin pie and some whipping cream - if anybody wants some, you know where the egg-beater is for making the whipped cream - holler when you've wiped the splatters of the cupboard doors   

take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Actually domestic rabbit, raised for consumption is very good indeed. While most will tell you it tastes like chicken I find it has a milder taste than chicken and is very juicy. A roast rabbit or done up in a stew is really tasty and not in any way offensive.

Having said that, I have eaten wild jack rabbit as well and it does have a much stronger taste.

Buffalo is not detectable from beef other than you would notice it is much leaner. We regularly buy bison burgers to BBQ in the summer, a much healthier alternative to ground beef. I like to mix a bit of ground pork in my burger patties, be they buffalo or beef. It gives them a much more moist texture and enhances the flavour.

I like smoked oysters, but cannot stand them raw. I am also a fan of sardines and while I have tried the various sauces they come in like mustard and tomato, I much prefer them packed in water, not oil. Nothing beats a toasted sardine and onion sandwich with a bit of hot mustard.

Good thing it is near noon as I have just made myself hungry.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Nothing beats a toasted sardine and onion sandwich with a bit of hot mustard.


Don, your Saskabush heritage is showing!! 

I love toasted sardine and onion sandwiches too but I'm sure our friends in other parts of the country have never heard of this delicacy!

Sardines are probably the perfect food. Filling, good for you. You can buy a year's supply with the change you find in the couch, and you can store a year's supply in a shoebox   

Take care, Margart


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, your Saskabush heritage is showing!!
> 
> I love toasted sardine and onion sandwiches too but I'm sure our friends in other parts of the country have never heard of this delicacy!
> 
> Sardines are probably the perfect food. Filling, good for you. You can buy a year's supply with the change you find in the couch, and you can store a year's supply in a shoebox
> 
> Take care, Margart


Amen to that Margaret. I always have a half dozen cans on hand and have been known to devour the whole thing at one time (two sandwiches).


----------



## Dr.G.

We feed our doxies frozen bison burgers from SK and frozen beef patties from AB. Urban Carnivore is the company that sells these products. They also like sardines and cottage cheese, but I digress.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, New York, New York ............... so nice, they named it twice. You need to be a New Yorker to appreciate this joke, which is for people living in Manhattan.


----------



## SINC

Our daughter's Lhasa loves raw carrots. How about the doxies Marc, do they ever have a piece of raw carrot as a treat, which is how we reward Tao? (Usually for not biting me that day. )


----------



## Beej

I don't think I've ever had sardines. Maybe I'll pick up a can this weekend for fun. Wheee!


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> I don't think I've ever had sardines. Maybe I'll pick up a can this weekend for fun. Wheee!


Are you sure you can afford one? They'll run you nearly 50 cents. 

Sliced white onion and a good dollup of your favourite mustard adds to the pleasure, but don't forget to toast it.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Sliced white onion and a good dollup of your favourite mustard adds to the pleasure, but don't forget to toast it.


You lost me at onion.

I have some dijon, pepper and a couple other spices. If that's not enough, it will not work for me. 

Considering that I'm not firing up an oven for sardines, my options are a stove-top pan or the microwave. Recommendations?


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Considering that I'm not firing up an oven for sardines, my options are a stove-top pan or the microwave. Recommendations?


Perish the thought!

Right out of the can at room temperature is the only way to have them. (Get the ones packed in water.) And don't be concerned about the innards or the spine. You won't even know they are there. Just slap 'em on the toast, add the dijon and enjoy. They won't be as good without the onions though, right Margaret?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Perish the thought!
> 
> Right out of the can at room temperature is the only way to have them. (Get the ones packed in water.) And don't be concerned about the innards or the spine. You won't even know they are there. Just slap 'em on the toast, add the dijon and enjoy. They won't be as good without the onions though, right Margaret?


Right!

Toast the bread *before* you add the sardines. Sardines clinging to the innards of a toaster can't be pleasant.

I think sardines were the Ichiban noodles of the 50s   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, all but one of the doxies love carrots. Casey looks at it and wonders "This is not a bone?" Then, one of the others steals it and takes off with it somewhere.

Sardines cost 89 cents a tin here in St.John's. I get the kind with water, rather than oil. Still, I have to do it quickly (I hate the look and smell of sardines), especially when mixing it with cottage cheese. The doxies LOVE this mixture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Enjoy the new puppy when it arrives. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Goodnight Marc and all. See you in the Cafe tomorrow morning.


----------



## MaxPower

I haven't been in in a while so I thought I'd pop in to say hello.

I just finished reading most of a chapter of my text book for Biology and I think I will sleep and digest what I just read on cells (I am going back to school to become a physiotherapy assistant - long story) So I am tired.

I'll see every one in the AM.

Night all.


----------



## Moscool

I enjoy them straight from the can in oil (not olive, it needs to be neutral tasting oil) with a dash of lemon juice and some raw mild onion.

The bones must be eaten: they have been proven to be the highest concentration of calcium in natural food and are recommended to women at risk from osteoporosis...


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all.

Aha Francois, finally something we agree on as being tasty! Beej, note the onions here too. 

I put the coffee and tea on, but will leave breakfast for a while as it is still early (3:00 a.m. here, but I have quotes to complete and I can work undisturbed for a few hours.)


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Aha Francois, finally something we agree on as being tasty!


True

Although I doubt I would dunk those in my café au lait...

By the way, let's raise an overflowing ashtray to French café philosophers who can no longer practice their art in smoky rooms as shown here. 

G'day to all!


----------



## Beej

"Those who smoke enjoy cigarettes after a meal or after making love can still do so. It's just that you won't necessarily be able to do so in a restaurant or cafe any more,"

No smoke after a quickie in the restaurant washroom? Mon dieu!


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee is much welcomed this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

There, all caught up and have the rest of the day to myself with Ann at a computer training course today and tomorrow.

Whatever it is, it won't be outside as it is -22 now with a howling wind chill of -34.

I wonder what I should do? :yawn: Wait a minute, I think I know how I can start. :yawn: 

Be back later.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. A moment's panic this morning when I went looking for the Shang and couldn't find it! Then I realized I was in the Anything Mac section.   

The weather here is the same as out in Don's area if not colder. It made for a long wait for the bus this morning. And now, after all that talk about sardines, I'm almost starting to think it's maybe not that cold out and that a walk over to the store might be in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Still a fine sunny day here in St.John's. Temps of -6C, and even a windchill of -15C don't have any effect in that the sun is so bright. I actually had to wear sunglasses because of the glare off the snow.


----------



## Moscool

Am back on my funny looking bike as the temperature is back to a healthy +8 and the sun is shining. Almost made it in day light yesterday: the days, they are getting longer


----------



## bhil

Things are warming up this way, it's now only -37 with the wind chill instead of -40.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Things are warming up this way, it's now only -37 with the wind chill instead of -40.


I'm sure glad I took your advice and got groceries yesterday  

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Give it a while guys, warmer temps are on the way. The wind has dropped of somewhat here and the wind chill is now only -30.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess our windchill of -18C does not rate with you folks. Still, that's very cold for us here in St.John's.


----------



## winwintoo

Windchills in the -40° range are what made *toasted sardine sandwiches* so popular here. In the fall while storing the summer's bounty, you could lay in a supply of sardines and then on those really cold days when you couldn't get out to hunt for beef or pizza, you could still dine in fine style.

The wind is still whistling around here and the sun is shining so I don't expect it to warm any time soon.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Yep it's sunny here too.

The FAM is upon us.

FAM = Frigid Arctic Mass (Or that's close enough to the real definition )


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C going down to -10C overnight. A bit of sun in the morning and then snow in the afternoon and rain/snow on Saturday.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all. Just taking a quick break and stopping in to say hi, grab a quick cup and then get back to writing a letter to my lawyer to obtain my product license. Ah the joys of dealing with lawyers and the government..

Then it's off to hit the books and tidy up the house.

BTW, welcome back Sean. We missed you around here, ya big lug.


----------



## Cameo

2 1/2 week old German Shepherd pups.

View attachment 2666


View attachment 2667


They are just starting to move around and sit up.
Still a little wobbly and the slightest dip in the floor
is enough to topple them over at the moment!

I am in love already and getting so excited.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Jeanne, this is the cute phase of a puppy. Still too young to wean away from their mother, but still cute. Kudos.


----------



## Cameo

Their coat seems to be that of the fathers. I am hoping the one I bring home has the look of the father and the temperment of the mother. Snickers had a darker face when I brought her home, but the head lightened up, leaving the muzzle dark.
She would have loved the puppys.


----------



## Ena

Cameo, how many more sleeps before you can bring your puppy home?


----------



## Cameo

34 more sleeps.


----------



## SINC

Exciting times indeed Jeanne. Nice to know you are happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, so the puppy will only be 7 weeks old when you bring him home? Be sure he has all of his 6 week shots before exposing him to any other dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The doxies get up at the first sign of any light here in Canada's far east. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I am so happy for you that you are going to get a new puppy. While he shall never replace Snickers in your heart, there is enough room there for loving another dog in a uniquely special way. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to call it a night as well.

I have to be in Tomahawk, then South Seba Beach tomorrow morning at 10:30 to do two more quotes. If I get all these jobs, I'll have to hire more staff, but the questions is how and where? There just are no workers to be had in Alberta.

Geez, and tot think I was once nearly retired. What the hell am I doing?


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. TGIF has arrived and not a moment too soon. Coffee and tea is ready, Baileys has reappeared for those who need it. Pancakes, waffles, crepes and muffins galore are on the menu and we have some fruit salad served in a coconut bowl for all to enjoy. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast, Steve.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. How is the weather holding up in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Yes, the pup will be only 7 weeks old, she will have had her 6 wks shots, been dewormed 2-3 times. She is going for some sort of veterinary check up on March 5th.

Don, would you know what to do with yourself if you retired? I hear some people have problems with it.

Going to be a cold weekend - -11 high for tomorrow and -15 high for sunday. Time to hibernate.

Steve, I too am glad it is Friday - been a long week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, it is a beautiful sunny day, with -8C now. How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, while this is a bit early to wean a puppy from his mom, the breeder is still going about the correct procedures re shots and vet visits. You and the pup should have a long and loving life together.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Pancakes and coffee will hit the spot this morning. Thanks.


----------



## Beej

Good morning all and TGIF.


----------



## MaxPower

Yup. Right in time for the weekend.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. No Bailey's for me, just a coffee this morning as I am driving. TGIF and I should be done by 1:00 p.m. today. Got to get out the sunglasses as the glare from the snow will be wicked today in the sunshine.


----------



## bhil

Happy Friday everyone! Thanks for breakfast Steve, and thanks for the welcome back Warren.

Warren, I saw a couple of days ago you made a comment about going back to school, is this a new development or something that came up during my abscence?


----------



## MLeh

Happy Groundhog Day, everyone.


----------



## SINC

Hey Elaine, long time no hear from. Happy GHD to you as well. How are things?


----------



## SINC

Yah! Not one North American ground hog saw a shadow so it shall be an early spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hate to tell you, but St.John's Jimmy (son of St.John's Johnny who was buried under a ton of snow in last year's 40+cm blizzard), came out to see brilliant sunshine and -13C temps. Thus, we now have 4 more months of winter here in St.John's. It is still sunny now at nearly noon, but it has warmed up to -2C, with rain predicted for tomorrow. So, the rest of North America should be grateful that St.John's Jimmy only predicts the weather for St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Marc, things are going very well right now for me. A special lady has entered my life and I am very thankful for that. Life is good


----------



## MLeh

Thanks for the 'welcome back'. Things have been busy. Too busy. The allure of business travel, and all ...

My latest adventure included a quick trip to Regina with my return flight a 'delayed' (advertised as a minimum 6 hours while they flew a mechanic in to fix the aircraft) Air Canada flight, and phoning A/C to tell them I wouldn't be on the 'delayed' flight, and concluding the conversation with the nice lady at customer service at A/C with the words "Well, you'll have to trust me that I have collected my baggage from A/C, even though I was checked in for the flight, but this nice Westjet flight attendant is telling me I have to turn off my cell phone now ..." 

Anyway, the sun is just rising here on the Westcoast, and it looks to be a brilliant sunny day, so if we had a groundhog it would be telling us that we're having 6 more weeks of winter, but seeing as we had our westcoast winter in November (which is technically autumn), I'm not too fussed about it.

Anyway, I'm home for a whole five days in a row now (which might just give me a chance to get caught up), so just thought I'd pop in and say 'Hi'.


----------



## MaxPower

Nice to see you back Elaine.

Yes Sean, I have enrolled in a Physiotherapy Assistant course. I am still going to pursue my Mexitan company, however at this time it is more of a part time job than anything. I'll work my tail off this coming sunscreen season to bring in the sales and come the fall my course will start. In the meantime I have to get a grade 11 biology course under my belt so I won't be completely lost come the Fall.

Basically I wanted to do something that would help other people. I have searched deep within myself and that is the one variable that kept coming up. This way at the end of the day I can go home knowing I made a difference to people that need it. But I still have a passion for running my own business and perhaps with the experience I will gain working as a PT Assistant, one day I can open my own clinic.


----------



## bhil

Warren, that sounds like an admirable goal with admirable reasons (wanting to help other people). I would like to offer one bit of caution at the outset though, and I am not trying to disuade you from, or be negative about your choice, just a warning of what can happen: 

I had a friend in university that wanted to help people much the way you do. She went through the Physiotherapy program at the university here with that attitude and ethusiasm, which was boistered by her classmates who felt the same way. She graduted with that that pumped up feeling of going out into the world to help people. By the time she had been practicing a year or two her spirit was almost completely crushed through a combination of working with people who wanted help and tried so hard even though clinically they were beyond help, and working with people who were either "milking the system" or could have been helped but didn't care enough to try.

Again I'm not trying to take away from your choice, just warning to prepare yourself for what you might face.


----------



## Ena

Steve, how wonderful for you to have found someone. 

Elaine, Happy New Year  I hope that you get what sounds like a well deserved rest this week.

Warren, good on you for taking steps to change careers. With having a family and running a business I can imagine your days will be pretty full. Good luck with it all.


----------



## MaxPower

I do realize that there will be some negatives associated with the job. Much as with any career.

I spoke to another parent at my son's daycare who is a massage therapist. Similar profession. He mentioned to me that at the beginning of any rehabilitation, there will be some negatives (patients that are miserable because of their condition, milking the system or even clinically beyond help) but in the end when you see the patient that has truly been helped, it is worth it in the end.

Every Job has its negatives, but the key is to look past the negatives and see the positives.


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> Warren, good on you for taking steps to change careers. With having a family and running a business I can imagine your days will be pretty full. Good luck with it all.


It will be a challenge, but I need to do something. For myself and my family. So I am dedicated to making this happen.


----------



## bhil

overkill said:


> Marc, things are going very well right now for me. A special lady has entered my life and I am very thankful for that. Life is good


I missed this post before. Congrats! It is always a great feeling when a special person enters our life.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> I do realize that there will be some negatives associated with the job. Much as with any career.
> 
> I spoke to another parent at my son's daycare who is a massage therapist. Similar profession. He mentioned to me that at the beginning of any rehabilitation, there will be some negatives (patients that are miserable because of their condition, milking the system or even clinically beyond help) but in the end when you see the patient that has truly been helped, it is worth it in the end.
> 
> Every Job has its negatives, but the key is to look past the negatives and see the positives.


Good attitude, I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## winwintoo

*Down memory lane........*

The building manager stopped by my place this morning and announced that she has finally convinced her husband to take that long promised trip to England. My oldest grandson (13 at the time) and I went to London a couple of years ago and I made a website of the trip. I had given the URL to the building manager a while ago and she reminded me today how engrossing it can be.

I thought, "Huh", so I went there and it's a good thing I made a website because I had forgotten a lot of interesting side-notes. Needless to say, I spent over an hour there again.

Here's the URL if anyone is interested: http://www.mopdah.com/london

Good to see everyone making positive changes, meeting new people, getting new pets, keeping busy. Me, I'm making lists. Planning the next family reunion - there were over 200 of us at the last one.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Wow, nice to see so much action in the old Shang again. Home from yet another day in the sticks measuring houses for railings and spindles. I think we may have found our niche in the market as the only company who will do installations 100 km out or so.

Now for a cold one and maybe watch a movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, things are going very well right now for me. A special lady has entered my life and I am very thankful for that. Life is good." Steve, this is really good to hear. Paix, et bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My day tomorrow will be spent trying to dig out the front of my driveway. Environment Canada predicted 5-10cm of snow followed by rain. We got nearly a foot of wind driven snow, and now an inch or two of hail, to be followed by sleet and then maybe some rain. The plow just came up our cul-de-sac, and let a wall that is over three feet high and three feet wide in front of my driveway. No sense doing it now, in that if I have a heart attack at midnight, I'll be out there until morning before someone finds me. So, if I am not in for breakfast, I shall make it for lunch. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. P-day is almost here. Puppies are great companions. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Off to bed. My oldest has been getting up 2 - 3 times during the night and I have to go and put him back to sleep every time. Then it is up with him at the crack of dawn. :yawn: 

So good night everyone.


----------



## SINC

6:00 a.m. on the east coast and Marc should be up and around soon. Or maybe not since it is the weekend, so I will not bother making coffee yet. Old coffee is no treat. Back later.


----------



## Moscool

Saturday frothed up milk to go with the espresso... Today is the beginning of the 6 Nations rugby championship. My wife has started grumbling even before the first kick-off. Sign of an old couple?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Don, I was up at about five minutes to six this morning, so you were close. After three hours of digging, I have only the wall of snow in front of my driveway to tackle. I fear that if I try it now, I'll have a heart attack. So, better to come in, warm myself, and just wait until I am ready. I am in no rush, since my wife and son are in Calgary and I don't have to go anywhere today.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Don, Francois and Marc. I'll make another pot of coffee and start making the bacon, sausage, eggs toast and hash browns. I figure Marc will need the energy to tackle that mound of snow.

Remember Marc, slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## SINC

Mmmm, bacon and eggs will do nicely this morning thanks Warren. Morning Francois and Marc.


----------



## Moscool

Good morning all.

France just won its first game, I'll celebrate with a lox bagel! Bucks Fizz anyone?


----------



## SINC

For the benefit of those who will have to look Bucks Fizz up, like I did:

"Buck's fizz (cocktail)
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Bucks Fizz is an alcoholic drink made with orange juice and champagne and grenadine. The drink is named after London's Bucks Club where it was invented, and first served, by one of its barmen, Mr McGarry, in 1921. Buck's Fizz is the English version of the French Mimosa, and predates the Mimosa by 3 years."


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon all. Took advantage of sleeping in this morning. Just finished up some breakfest, some nice egg omelettes with Atlantic salmon thrown into the mix. Very nice way to start off the day.

Thanks for the kind words everyone. She has really changed my perspective on life, in a very short time might I add. 

Off to do some photography and lounge around. Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## Ena

Dropping in for a quick coffee before I do some errands. No earthquake activity today, so far anyway. No use worrying about what may happen is my philosophy.


----------



## MaxPower

overkill said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. She has really changed my perspective on life, in a very short time might I add.
> 
> Off to do some photography and lounge around. Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


Just as long as you don't ask her if she likes photography. Wink wink. Nudge nudge. You know what I mean. 

(Sorry I couldn't resist) beejacon

Very happy for you Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished clearing away the wall of snow and ice in front of my driveway, as well as widening the walls of snow that border my driveway. I even cleared out an ampitheater for the doxies in the front lawn. This way, they are somewhat sheltered from the winds that are whipping overhead. It is like trench warfare.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am now treating myself to some strong hot coffee, with a few shots of Baileys to smooth it out somewhat.


----------



## overkill

Thanks a lot Warren  Marc, I think I will join you for a cup though I may need to throw a little Remi Martin cognac in my coffee this evening. It just feels right. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Me? I'll stick with a beer thanks.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Me? I'll stick with a beer thanks.


I'll second that. In fact I'm having one right now.


----------



## MaxPower

Bottoms up Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.fiftiesweb.com/usa/gettysburg-address-jd.mp3

http://www.fiftiesweb.com/usa/gettysburg-address-sw.mp3


----------



## overkill

Ran out of Guinness, must re-stock!


----------



## SINC

What has the Gettysburg address got to do with anything here Marc? What am I missing? Did it guarantee beer or something?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was just in a philosophical mood, and thought I would add a non-alcoholic element to the discussion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess maybe it's time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Drat! Oh well, gives me an excuse to have another beer.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Drat! Oh well, gives me an excuse to have another beer.


I thought about that as well. But that wouldn't make me a responsible parent.


----------



## overkill

Quiet evening comes to an end. Sleep well all.


----------



## MaxPower

Yup. Time to turn in as well.

Good night all. See you in the AM.


----------



## MaxPower

And I'm back. The first one in.

For those sleepy heads, I've put on a pot of coffee and some tea. The Bailey's is on the counter. For those who want a jump start tot he day I have juiced some fresh fruit and made breakfast (Omelets, eggs bacon, sausage, toast.....aw heck whatever you want). Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I've been up for a couple of hours, shoveling the overnight snow. We only had flurries (6cm), but the strong winds blew knee-deep drifts all over. Still, Warren, that breakfast is now looking really good. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren and Marc. Breakfast sounds good but I will wait for a couple of hours and just grab a coffee. I have a lot of writing to do today so I can be ready for the big game this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Big game"??? What big game???


----------



## SINC

I have a set of one foot diameter Tiddly Winks we're gonna play with this afternoon.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Some coffee and fruit will do me well today. What is this 'Superbowl' that everyone is talking about?


----------



## Ena

Good day from the wet coast. Hope that there is some coffee left as Java's vet woke me up this morning. Was good news though, the blood test to check on her liver function is great. Slightly better than last time. Hard to believe she is going to be twelve soon. 
Other good news is that the risk of a quake for here next week has been lowered.


----------



## Macman27

Good afternoon all, just popping in for a coffee. I had plans on a walk outside since we finally had some more snow fall. A look at the temperature changed my mind, it's back down to 25 below, 35 with the wind. So I'll just play on the computer and drink my coffee.


----------



## Beej

Good day everyone. I was unusually productive this morning, so that must now be balanced by aggressively doing nothing.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Good day everyone. I was unusually productive this morning, so that must now be balanced by aggressively doing nothing.


Remember, one cannot "aggressively do nothing" without lubrication, Beej.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, the superbowl is the big bowl we use to feed doxie pups out of once they are weaned. It is a large fairly flat bowl that is not too high, but it has a hump in the middle. The puppy food is spread around the bowl. The hump in the middle of the bowl keeps the food towards the outside of the bowl up to the rim. Think of a trough for puppies. That is the superbowl.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Remember, one cannot "aggressively do nothing" without lubrication, Beej.


Wimp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Yep, time for me to study the inside of my eye lids too. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee and assorted breakfast goodies are now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning, with a cold -7C temp outside, but no wind. Doxies love to play in the dry snow.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea are ready to be served and we have some pancakes and waffles this morning.

Marc thanks for the explanation 

Cold one today, -30 as I was walking to the office building from my car this morning. Brrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## overkill

Sorry Marc, did not even see you in the kitchen this morning. Eyes are still working a little blurry for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. We usually have a hungry bunch here in the Cafe each morning, so no food will go to waste.


----------



## overkill

Good to know Marc  Do the doxies get a little something as well?


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. A waffle sounds good this morning, thanks.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! A cold morning out this way following an equally cold weekend. I think I'll go over to the kitchen and make myself a cup of hot chocolate. Anyone want one while I'm there?


----------



## Cameo

Sean, a hot chocolate sounds fine. My job now seems to include being a 
taxi driver - took the guys to their job this morning and it is a chilly one out
there. - 19 with a wind chill of -31. Roads not too bad, not a lot of drifting snow.

It is was a "miss my Snickers weekend" but that will pass in time. One month from now I will be too busy to dwell on her as puppy comes home. I am excited.

Hoping work picks up soon as the days are long while trying to find enough. Come summer I am going to have the exact opposite problem.

Marc, I hope you don't get any more snow, I think you have had your quota.
Don, what is the weather out there like?

Beej, if you need something to do I have a house to paint????? Some insulating to 
do in the basement and I am sure that I can think of lots more.

Steve, thanks again for breakfast - you are such a good cook.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, I hope you don't get any more snow, I think you have had your quota." Jeanne, you jest, of course. We just passed the 10 foot mark. The average for St.John's for an entire winter (Nov. to June) is 13 feet. The past 6 winters we have had as many as 21 feet of snow and as "little" as 10 feet of snow. Luckily, the snow we have been getting for the past week or so is somewhat dry. Thus, while there is 6+ inches every day to shovel, it is not too stressful. As well, dry snow brings on sunshine, as it is today. Sunny blue skies and -4C.

Yes, the puppy will keep you busy once he arrives.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Don, what is the weather out there like?


Would you believe cold and getting colder:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my son is in Calgary until late April. It is not as cold there, but he shall experience some windchills that he could only imagine here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Industrial strength coffee needed this morning please. Woke up at usual time but decided to get up instead of crawling back to bed for an hour or so. Back to w*rk tomorrow so I thought I had better try to get body switched over from holiday hours.

Keep warm and safe all in those frigid temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, the doxies get bison from SK, beef from AB, chicken from ON, and fish from NL. They eat better than I do (e.g., pizza from Pizza Hut, coffee and cookies from Tim's, etc.) Of course, I eat fruit and veggies as well. The doxies love carrots, which we share.


----------



## Beej

Cameo said:


> Beej, if you need something to do I have a house to paint????? Some insulating to
> do in the basement and I am sure that I can think of lots more.


Thanks for the offer, but I don't need anything to do. Idle is good. 

I recommend that a non-idle idolizer do the insulation first to start saving money while procrastinating for the painting. But that's just idle speculation.

I've done too much now.


----------



## winwintoo

Good afternoon. My recliner is broken. sigh.

Other than that, things are going along swimmingly here. Getting back into the rhythm of working again and that feels good.

It's cold here, but I won't be going out until later this afternoon. Taking the oldest grandson to one of our favorite restaurants for supper. Fire cracker shrimp bowties for supper. Yum.

Now back to work. 

Margaret


----------



## Ena

I got a snail mail letter today that was addressed to my Mum c/o my address from her bank. The thing is she's been dead for eight years so it was sad and eerie for me to see her name in print and read a letter meant for her. It was to remind her to cash a cheque that was issued for $3.49 years ago as the bank had over-charged her for banking fees.


----------



## SINC

Excuse me, but I just have to do this.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhh!

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I know the feeling. I closed out my daughter's checking account. I then received a letter from CIBC's head office in TO informing me that I still owed $3.95 service charges on the account. I took the letter in to my local bank manager, who took it from me and told me to ignore it, since she would take care of this matter.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Excuse me, but I just have to do this.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhh!
> 
> Later . . .


Oh dear. 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that Don has just let off some emotional steam. Better to let it out than to keep it bottled up. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have a long day and an early start tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix. Have you finalized the name for your puppy yet?


----------



## SINC

Excuse me, but I just have to do this again.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhh!

Later . . .


----------



## SINC

Well, it's somewhat better now. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bitterly cold -15C at the airport, -11C in my backyard. Wherever you are, it is cold here in St.John's. Luckily, the sun is rising and it should be a fine day. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and all. Another cold one here as well. -26 right now with the wind chill. Hopefully its will warm up a bit near the end of the week, but normal lows for this time of year are -2. We are a long way away from that.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr. G., here in Zacatecas, México, the overnight temperature outside was (is!) +2 degrees Celsius. Doesn't sound so bad... until you realize that it's the same temperature inside. No insulation, no central heating, and windows that barely deserve the name.

5:30am and I'm trying to knock off an overdue assignment on Anthony Giddens. I'm too old for this! Why, oh why, did I think it was a good idea to do a PhD....?

And why, oh why, did I not bring any heavy sweaters and wool socks to México?


----------



## Moscool

Is that Anthony - Third Way - Giddens? My wife is just completing her PhD at the LSE...


----------



## Moscool

Morning all. Not quite Canadian weather here but cold by local standards. Had to wait for about an hour before getting on my bike: no interest in testing slick tyres on black ice


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Don, hope you are feeling better, you seemed a little stressed yesterday???
Marc, I think Shayla will be her name. I don't think the breeder has chosen
the full registered name yet but Shayla is my name for the pup. One month
and she comes home. I had a real "miss Snickers weekend" but have to start
focusing on the new life now.

-28 with the wind chill factor outside, a bit better then yesterday. -18 without the wind chill factored in. Maybe it will spend itself out this week and Spring will start
showing it's face around the next corner.

Moscool - yes, please, no testing tires on black ice - I think the results of that test
are fairly predictable.

Can't you buy a poncho in Mexico? Maybe that will keep you warmer and you will have a keepsake.

Tea and coffee ready for those who want some. Hoping Steve will drop by soon to make the breakfast, he is a much better cook.


----------



## Cameo

Oops - Sorry, Steve has already been here............I guess I am not awake yet. :yawn:


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Another chilly morning in the prairies, and the Environment Canada forecast just says "Temperatures falling". It looks like it's going to be one of those months.


----------



## Bolor

Not much better here. We are still under a windchill warning


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Another chilly day here too.

Jeanne, yes I was frustrated. That is what happens when one tries for six hours to install boot camp and Windows XP Pro on my MBP. I need it to update my new Garmin GPS device which will direct me in my future travels in the motor home. Now that I have it installed, I can't get it to allow me to use the internet via Airport Extreme. That apparently will be today's frustration.

Shayla is a nice name. Our God daughter is Shayla, even the same spelling.


----------



## Bolor

I think I'll make some Bolor Special. Goodness knows I need it


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, the windchill hit -20C early this morning which is VERY cold for us. Currently, it is -8C with flurries. By Friday, we shall have hit the St.John's average of 13 feet of snow for a winter ................. with, sadly, three more months of winter ahead of us. Thus starts the countdown of the last 100 days of winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Buenos dias, mi amigo Mark. How long is your doctoral program in Mexico?


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Shayla is a fine name for the pup. The registered name will include the CKC kennel of the breeder (we are Harbour Deep) and then the registered call name (e.g., The Rose of Harbour Deep, aka Rosie).


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I could use some Bolor Special myself. Trying to keep ahead of the snow but it is very cold outside, even with no major wind.


----------



## medic03

Jeanne, I like the name Shayla for a puppy. 
Bolor what exactly is the Bolor special again. I may need some. I haven't left the house in three days - too cold. I have a novel I was hoping to finish reading and some sour dough bread rising.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning!

I'm taking the day off from work and hope to get some clutter cleared out and my office/craft room whipped into shape.

Shayla will be a welcome addition to the Shang. She will be a big help on search and rescue missions when my fleeting memory misplaces important items.

Don, a nice nap and a cup of tea - in that order - helps your computer to heal itself. 

We got some new snow yesterday, but if anyone broke a sweat shoveling it, they need to get to the gym more  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Treena, the Bolor special is a special blend of hot chocolate (popularized by Bolor of course) that is a common warming drink for those of us in the Shang that don't drink coffee. You should try some, it's fantastic.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr. G., I'm here until the end of December - about 18 months of coursework before "officially" beginning the field work & dissertation-writing part of the programme. I say "officially" as I'll be doing fieldwork early - probably the month of June - in Cuba on a related project.

Moscool: Yup, Ol' Tony 3-Way Giddens. A shame, really. He seemed to have something there, but then it all went to s***.

Cameo: It's too darn cold to leave my bed to go shopping for a poncho! I'm staying right here until the mailman delivers hot Canadian chocolate in a thermos and my Arctic sleeping bag. Serves me right for picking a university up in the mountains... (see my .sig for the PhD blog address).

Have a great day, everyone!

M


----------



## Dr.G.

"We got some new snow yesterday, but if anyone broke a sweat shoveling it, they need to get to the gym more." Margaret, my son, who goes to the gym 4-5 times a week, and lifts weights, always complains about how strong I get in the winter. After our first big snow storm (39cm of wet, wind-blown snow), he came out and helped me shovel. After about an hour he gave up, saying that he was too sore to shovel any more. I continued for the next 3 1/2 hours. He calls it "old man's strength", an urban myth if you ask me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, don't confuse the Bolor Special (a special blend of hot chocolate made especially for Bob), with Doxie Delight (a special blend of coffee, also used to fuel the Space Shuttle). If you are my size, 3 drops a week are all you need to keep you going.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, sounds like an interesting program. What might be your dissertation topic?


----------



## medic03

which one will keep me warmer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor Special is great for a Timmins' winter. Doxie Delight gets you moving, and moving and moving to where you do not feel the cold .............. or pain .............. or your lips.


----------



## Bolor

Treena, once you try the Bolor Special, you won't want or need any other. One cup will warm you up all all day. Don't take any after 12 noon, however, as you won't be able to sleep at night.:heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I see that it is going down to -27C in Timmins. I was really cold this morning shoveling in -20C with the windchill.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Mark, sounds like an interesting program. What might be your dissertation topic?


My topic is tied to a research project I'm working on while doing the PhD. We're doing a comparative analysis of Cuba and the Indian state of Kerala, attempting to understand how/why two rather impoverished states have nonetheless managed to achieve high levels of human development (as per the U.N. Human Development Index). Cuba ranks in "High Human Development". Kerala doesn't have an official listing as it is a state within a country, but the domestic indicators would also place it in HHD.

For my dissertation, I'm sticking with just the Cuban side of the equation - looking at the package of government policy in economy, polity, social services, etc. to identify aspects of its developmental choices which could explain the success it has had (e.g., lower infant mortality than the U.S., equal life expectancy, better doctor-to-patient ratios, etc.).

Can't wait to get back to the island.... 

How did your daughter fare on her experiences there? Any follow-up trips?

M.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, a unique and interesting topic. I was impressed with the level of literacy (my area of expertise) in Cuba.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> Bob, I see that it is going down to -27C in Timmins. I was really cold this morning shoveling in -20C with the windchill.


Yup and the wind chill was in the -37 range. Good time to hunker down except I have to be uptown at 9:30 and it hasn't really warmed up by then ... brrrr XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, it is -11C but there is no windchill tonight. This is amazing, in that St.John's is one of the windiest cities in Canada. Still, a very light snow is falling straight down, which is also strange, in that we are the city of the horizontal snow (and rain, and sleet, and hail).


----------



## Ena

Had to look up Anthony Giddens as I'd never heard of him before. Guess that counts as my new knowledge for the day  Still getting my head around the Wiki entry that he was born upper lower middle class.

Wasn't too much of shock being back at work after some time off.


----------



## SINC

A guy at the local this afternoon made my day and I thought I would share it with you:

Two first graders were in The Bay looking at a set of bathroom scales on display.

"Have you ever seen one of these?" asked the first.

"Yeah", the second replied, "my mom has one in our bathroom."

"What's it for?" asked the first.

"I don't know for sure", replied the second, "but I think you just stand on it and it makes you really mad."


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. "Out of the mouths of babes ...."


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, growing up in NYC, I was never sure if we were lower middle class, or upper lower class. I have never heard of "upper lower middle class", however.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was out with the doxies about 10 minutes ago, and I got the strangest feeling that Castro had just died. Strange. I was thinking how nice it was being in Cuba for a week a couple of years ago, and his death popped in to my mind. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

"I was out with the doxies about 10 minutes ago, and I got the strangest feeling that Castro had just died. Strange."

Marc, I admit I did check Google news just in case your sensation was correct.
Maybe you were sensing the wrong guy Frankie Laine died this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, no, it was Castro. I wish him no ill, and he is sick. It was the strangest sensation. Still, it would be great to be able to afford to go back to Cuba. It was only my second real vacation since coming to St.John's back in 1977.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Shayla awaits. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to retire too. Night all.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. I'll put the coffee on, but since I eat "supper" in the morning, I'll leave breakfast for someone else to prepare   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Good morning Margaret and all. Well lets see what we can put together this morning in the kitchen. We have some nice french toast stuffed with cream cheese and blueberries and for people looking for a little lighter menu, we have bacon and eggs any way you like them with some nice fresh 12 grain bread toast. Home made jam is out on the table for everyone to enjoy and the fruit platter is where it usually is. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Margaret, and toast, Steve.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning All. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Although the thermometer says -21, there is no wind, so it seems like a nice morning out this morning. Thanks for breakfast Steve.


----------



## Cameo

Quick good morning to all. Thanks for breakfast.


----------



## Ena

Grabbing a hard boiled egg to eat in the car on the way to work. Thanks. Rain more rain to come.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just grabbed a quick coffee as I am busy editing and will be for another half hour or so. Later . . .


----------



## winwintoo

Sean, I'm guessing that you submit a monthly invoice and also that you only have one customer?

What do you use to keep track? Did you write something yourself?

I have to start invoicing and for what I do, an invoice pad from Staples would do, but how lame is that   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Royal Canadian Mint: Canada's official money-maker wants to stamp out a $1-million coin.

Coin experts say it would likely be made of gold, be the size of a pizza and be extremely heavy."

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/saskatchewan/story/2007/02/07/coin.html

From what I have heard, it shall have the picture of the Queen on one side and a picture of a European Dachshund on the other side. It will mark the death 100 years ago of Queen Victoria's doxie, Boy.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> "The Royal Canadian Mint: Canada's official money-maker wants to stamp out a $1-million coin.
> 
> Coin experts say it would likely be made of gold, be the size of a pizza and be extremely heavy."
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/canada/saskatchewan/story/2007/02/07/coin.html
> 
> From what I have heard, it shall have the picture of the Queen on one side and a picture of a European Dachshund on the other side. It will mark the death 100 years ago of Queen Victoria's doxie, Boy.


It's good that it will mark the death of Queen Victoria's doxie, but why would it be big and heavy?

All coins and folding money are just "tokens" - a million dollar cheque is the same size as a $2 one. A coin the size and colour of a quarter would do and then there would be more chance of me getting one (change from a vending machine   )

Margaret


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Sean, I'm guessing that you submit a monthly invoice and also that you only have one customer?
> 
> What do you use to keep track? Did you write something yourself?
> 
> I have to start invoicing and for what I do, an invoice pad from Staples would do, but how lame is that
> 
> Margaret


I do monthly bill, but I have more than one customer. I use Quickbooks (the windows version). It's overkill for what I need, but it works nice.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> I do monthly bill, but I have more than one customer. I use Quickbooks (the windows version). It's overkill for what I need, but it works nice.


Thanks Sean, I think I'll cobble something in 4th Dimension or maybe PHP/MySQL - I need to keep track of what I do and that's probably 300 drivers a month so I'm thinking a database is the way to go.

I'm off to buy "programming for dummies"   

Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> All coins and folding money are just "tokens" - a million dollar cheque is the same size as a $2 one. A coin the size and colour of a quarter would do and then there would be more chance of me getting one (change from a vending machine )


Exactly. It's the value that is put on it that makes it valuable. Heck, they could have a bunch of sticks and say this is worth $1 million.

Although being made out of gold doesn't hurt.


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> I think I'll cobble something in 4th Dimension or maybe PHP/MySQL - I need to keep track of what I do and that's probably 300 drivers a month so I'm thinking a database is the way to go.


If you have FileMaker, you could do something in that as well.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> If you have FileMaker, you could do something in that as well.


I have nightmares about FileMaker. I had very bad experiences with trying to help line employees who insisted on making their own applications in FM and then calling on moi to fix their screw-ups. Course that was in the very early days of FM so I know I'm not being fair, but I don't want to try it in case I like it now and find out I've wasted all that energy.

I'm pretty decent in 4th Dimension and I have a couple other projects in the works so I think I'll carry on with that.

Thanks for the suggestion about FM though.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I can't see the need for such a big coin, but then, I don't work at the Canadian Mint.


----------



## Moscool

winwintoo said:


> I have to start invoicing and for what I do, an invoice pad from Staples would do, but how lame is that


Margaret, when I started, I used a word document and I would 'save as' for each new invoice. A couple of quarters later, I upgraded to Excel: calculates the tax automatically, etc.

Four years on this simple setup still serves me well...


----------



## winwintoo

Moscool said:


> Margaret, when I started, I used a word document and I would 'save as' for each new invoice. A couple of quarters later, I upgraded to Excel: calculates the tax automatically, etc.
> 
> Four years on this simple setup still serves me well...


That's probably what I should do. I tend to complicate everything.

So is the electronic copy enough to satisfy the tax man? I realize you're in the UK but we're not that far behind   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Very cold right now (-9C) with the temps going all the way down to -13C, which would be the coldest night of the year. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Have been helping a close friend the last while by mostly being a good listener. Sadly, the house she has owned for thirty years is too much for her and she is selling and moving into an apartment. I was talking to her today and after months of stalling she finally phoned a real-estate agent. She's also come round to seeing the positive things about being in an apartment. I hope that her house moves quickly so she can get to this next stage in her life.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. A little late into the kitchen this morning but we have our coffee, tea and cider ready to be served. For those who fancy a cinnamon stick for their cider we have that as well. Continuing on the cinnamon front, we have fresh cinnamon sticky buns and cinnamon rolls. Also NY and Montreal sytle bagels, especially made for Marc. Fruit platter is out and please enjoy. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunny morning, with -10C temps outside in the sunshine. The white of the fresh snow is brilliant in the sunshine.

Fresh tea and coffee are ready, and breakfast shall be made with whatever you desire.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we bump in the kitchen this morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Steve, a hot roll sounds real good this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We are really bumping about in the kitchen this morning.


----------



## bhil

Morning all... well, probably not morning for most of you any more, but it's still technically morning here. A late start to the day after a small electrical issue in the house. A breaker flipped (the one the smoke detectors are on) and I couldn't get it to reset without immediately flipping again. After finally getting in touch with the electrician (2.5 hours later) they said that newer breakers after they flip, have to be pushed even farther into the off position to reset them before you can turn them on again. Not sure what purpose having to turn the breaker "more off" serves.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Morning all... well, probably not morning for most of you any more, but it's still technically morning here. A late start to the day after a small electrical issue in the house. A breaker flipped (the one the smoke detectors are on) and I couldn't get it to reset without immediately flipping again. After finally getting in touch with the electrician (2.5 hours later) they said that newer breakers after they flip, have to be pushed even farther into the off position to reset them before you can turn them on again. Not sure what purpose having to turn the breaker "more off" serves.


Mine are like that too - took me a while to figure it out!

Is it really cold out? I can't hear any wind so maybe I'll venture out this afternoon.

Hope everyone is having a good day, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

I had a similar experience with my Alarm System earlier this week.

I was working and all of a sudden, the siren starts going off. The alarm wasn't set, but the siren was going off intermittently. I called service and the key pad wasn't accepting any commands and they said they can't do anything about it until a technician can come out on Thursday. I calmly asked them if they could hear the alarm in the background where she replied yes. I said I am not listening to that until Thursday and if that is the best they can do then I am disconnecting the siren.

I did just that and then the key pad starts making noises. So I disconnected that too.

long story short, the technician came out the next day and it turns out the keypad was FUBAR'ed. He said he had never seen this before on a new keypad.

Just my luck.


----------



## Moscool

winwintoo said:


> So is the electronic copy enough to satisfy the tax man? I realize you're in the UK but we're not that far behind



I had a tax inspection a couple of months back and the subject came up:

- For the invoices I generate, electronic is OK as I can create an 'original' paper copy on request.

- For the invoices I receive the practice is still to keep them for 10 years, but she said she couldn't see why I couldn't scan them and archive them (after all a lot of invoicing is done electronically these days).

worth checking with your local authorities... Enjoy!


----------



## winwintoo

Moscool said:


> I had a tax inspection a couple of months back and the subject came up:
> 
> - For the invoices I generate, electronic is OK as I can create an 'original' paper copy on request.
> 
> - For the invoices I receive the practice is still to keep them for 10 years, but she said she couldn't see why I couldn't scan them and archive them (after all a lot of invoicing is done electronically these days).
> 
> worth checking with your local authorities... Enjoy!


Good to know, I'll give the tax folks a call. It's almost a case where I might just plead ignorance - what are they going to do to me   

Margaret


----------



## bhil

Well, since I was at work when the electrician finallly called back, I called home and relayed the "more off" instructions to my wife. She tried it and said it made no difference so we are now waiting for an electrician to come and look at it.


----------



## Bolor

That's OK. I'm more off than on anyway.


----------



## winwintoo

Try to flick it on and then without waiting for it to go off by itself, flick it "more off"

But it'll probably only work when the electrician is there so he can hitch up his jeans and give your wife that "you are so blonde" look   

More worrying than that is: why is the breaker with the smoke detectors carrying that kind of load where it would go off? Did the lights go off in the electrician's house too?

Margaret


----------



## Bolor

winwintoo said:


> Good to know, I'll give the tax folks a call. It's almost a case where I might just plead ignorance - what are they going to do to me
> 
> Margaret


Put you away for life?


----------



## winwintoo

Bolor said:


> Put you away for life?


That'll work out just fine, I'm almost out of money anyway.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Half my day is done. Just got back from West Ed Mall where I measured for a set of fire rated metal stairs for a mezzanine office above a hair electrolysis shop.

Thinking ahead, I tried to get a bikini wax to prepare for the summer with my bikini shirt, but the lady just smiled and turned red.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Try to flick it on and then without waiting for it to go off by itself, flick it "more off"
> 
> But it'll probably only work when the electrician is there so he can hitch up his jeans and give your wife that "you are so blonde" look
> 
> More worrying than that is: why is the breaker with the smoke detectors carrying that kind of load where it would go off? Did the lights go off in the electrician's house too?
> 
> Margaret


There isn't time to flick it off myself. It flips immediately if it is turned on.

I also agree with your concerns with the load on the breaker. When it popped I found out that the smoke detectors happen to be on the same breaker as the lights in the en-suite off the master bedroom, along with the GFI plugs in ALL of the bathrooms. I would think the smoke detectors should be on their own dedicated breaker.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Half my day is done. Just got back from West Ed Mall where I measured for a set of fire rated metal stairs for a mezzanine office above a hair electrolysis shop.
> 
> Thinking ahead, I tried to get a bikini wax to prepare for the summer with my bikini shirt, but the lady just smiled and turned red.


m u s t n o t c o m m e n t beejacon 

Margaret


----------



## bhil

NO, not the picture . . . please not the picture!


----------



## bhil

Well after a lot of swearing, the electrician found the problem. A cap came off some wires in one of the outlet boxes. Over time, plugging things in and unplugging them wiggled the wires enough that today they touched the side and shorted causing the breaker to flip. I'm glad to know it's fixed, but I'm now conisdering taking off all the outlet covers and looking in to see if the problem exists in any other box as well.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Thinking ahead, I tried to get a bikini wax to prepare for the summer with my bikini shirt, but the lady just smiled and turned red.


 Brazilian wax?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Dawn comes early here in St. John's, and the doxies are up just before dawn. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Brazilian wax?


I was thinkin' more beeswax!

BTW, is the new avatar a recent shot?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> BTW, is the new avatar a recent shot?


Yes! Overcame my shyness at showing the real me.


----------



## MaxPower

Don perhaps you should parade around in your bikini and I'll follow with the .357 just incase someone tries to give you any trouble about it.

Damnit, a man should feel free to wear a pink bikini if he so chooses and not be questioned about his sexuality.


----------



## medic03

Ann, you are very handsome:heybaby:


----------



## medic03

Don, I am afraid a brazilian wax just won't do I think you need the whole south american wax before we want to see you in that bikini again.
Warren, is the .357 for us to use on ourselves:yikes:


----------



## MaxPower

medic03 said:


> Don, I am afraid a brazilian wax just won't do I think you need the whole south american wax before we want to see you in that bikini again.
> Warren, is the .357 for us to use on ourselves:yikes:


I'm afraid not.

The .357 is only brought out when someone or the whole Shang needs protection. I fear if Don decides to flaunt his bikini and bikini wax, then he may need protection from the ensuing mob.


----------



## MaxPower

It is time for me to turn in.

Don, the .357 is cleaned and ready to go as is the Beretta .22. Just holler if you need me to come to your aid.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF is back! Coffee and tea is hot and ready to be served. We have some waffles and pancakes this moring along with some fresh crepes topped with a blueberry jam. Baileys is out on the table as well. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve. I have been up a couple of hours, but am very busy. Must run.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunny skies, no wind, and -9C here at just after 9AM in St.John's. This is like Alberta weather, according to my wife (who is from Calgary), without the bitter cold.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Marc et all.

Have to do some of the work I enjoy today, that being covering the big RV show at the Agricom and Sportex at Northlands complex for the Edmonton Journal and the RV Dealers Association of Alberta.

It is a tough job, but someone has to do. I even took an arthritis pill last night and again this morning so I could limber up to climb in and out of all those fancy new motor homes that I can't afford.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

The office is mine for the day. Boss and sales reps are at a conference for the day
and the crew is out so it is just me! Again.

Just over three weeks and Shayla comes home. Going to see them on Sunday.

Hope everyone is well and that life is getting back to normal for both Marc and Margaret. Ann, the avatar shows quite a character!

Electronics are a pain. Somehow or other I have become the IT person for both our office and our photography club. ????? Don't they know that I just fumble my
way through this stuff????????????????????????????


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Lots to do today so I'm off. Just popped in to say hi.


----------



## SINC

Well, my frustrations with trying to install Windows XP ended last night. After installing Boot Camp and then Windows, oh, say a dozen times or so, it simply would not run well, nor would it allow me to connect to my wireless network. To top it off I even tried a complete archive and install of Tiger to no avail. It was so unstable the cursor flitted from pillar to post in uncontrollable ecstasy. 

I then downloaded the trial version of Parellels and voila, everything worked instantly and without a hitch.

All this because I bought a Garmin GPS unit which contains maps for all of North America and I need Windows to update it and to add campgrounds as well. One can't have too many toys in the motor home, ya know.


----------



## Bolor

Jeanne, you surely are excited about the dog ... good for you. The pictures you posted earlier show that anyone would be excited about bringing one those little critters home.
And speaking of fumbling through, you probably fumble better than anyone else


----------



## Bolor

Don, don'tcha just love windows?:clap:


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Don, don'tcha just love windows?:clap:


If I didn't NEED it, I wouldn't have it around.


----------



## Cameo

SINC said:


> If I didn't NEED it, I wouldn't have it around.


I hate windows. I too only use in because I have to at work. 
I think the machines are possessed.


----------



## MaxPower

Wow. No one here.

I'll lock up for the night.

In case Marc doesn't show up - Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I'm still around Warren.


----------



## Ena

Am still upright but not for long. Long day. 
Sadly a 96 year old resident, or patient as we used to call people in care, died last night. Have known her for six years. On the other hand she was the last surviving member of her family and 'was ready to join them' so am glad for her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Warren. Say good night to Gracie. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with our special Breakfast Deluxe.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I'll have the Deluxe thanks. And a fresh coffee too. Still caught in high winds and terrible wind chills out here this morning.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and all...Deluxe sounds like a solid choice this morning for me as well Marc  Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## SINC

While surfing this morning, I ran across this picture of a St. John's snow plow in action, as described by Marc when shovelling his driveway:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that about sums it up, except not on the overpass. They are constantly trying to widen the streets by 6 inches at a time, leaving tons of snow in one's driveway. Still, I have to hand it to the snow plow operators. They do a vital job and they do it well. If we get no more snow in the next 100 days (which is vitrually unlikely) we will have had an average snowfall winter with 13 feet of snow. What Oswego County in upstate New York is getting these days is typical of a hard winter in St.John's.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G have you seen this?

Margaret


----------



## SINC

That was amazing!


----------



## winwintoo

So what's happening there? The people seem surprised - is it not something that happens all the time? Is the land colder than the water and the water is freezing when it hits the shore?

Inquiring minds and all that.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

My guess is that this is the ice coming off in the spring driven upwards by strong winds. I have seen similar events on far northern Alberta lakes in the spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I have seen this before just outside of St.John's, but never anything more than a foot or two of ice being pushed up on to the shoreline. In the spring, ice pans (small, floating pieces of ice) and "slob ice" (think of a massive slushy along the shoreline) is being pushed onto the land by a northeasterly wind and/or the ocean current or tide coming in. I have a feeling that the prevailing wind was coming in towards the land, along with the tide. Thus, the frozen ice that was along the shore, along with any other frozen floating sea ice, was being pushed up onto the shoreline land. I have seen this happening slowly, much slower than in the film, and only ice up to my shins. 

Just more of the fun and games of winter here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

"With near perfect snow conditions and temperatures hovering around -20 C, 28 dogteams in the Yukon Quest International Sled Dog race blasted out of the starting chute in Whitehorse Saturday morning.

Billed as the toughest race in the world, the teams travelling along the 1,600-kilometre trail to Fairbanks, Alaska, are competing for a slice of the $200,000 US purse, with the winner taking $40,000."

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/north/story/2007/02/09/quest-advancer.html

At 9 am Yukon Time, 6 doxies from the team of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, with the team-master Jason Jinglestars, headed out to Fairbanks, Alaska. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

More headlines:

Heavy Handbags Could Cause Back Pain

My response: do you think?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I hitch hiked around Europe back in 1972 with less in my backpack than some of my students carry to their classes each day.


----------



## winwintoo

I cleaned out my fabric purse so I could wash it last week. Among the things lurking in hidden pockets was a theatre size bag of M&Ms, my digital camera that I couldn't find, about 10 pounds of small change, 2 packs of Hall's throat lozenges, enough tissues to wipe all the noses in a kindergarten classroom, a large notebook, several pens, a handful of dried out handi-wipes that I stole from Tony's, a receipt for a Christmas gift that I gave my daughter-in-law in 2005, a $5 bill and my credit card wallet.

Wheeeew!

And after all that, I still found more stuff in the washing machine.

Considering that the only useful thing in the lot was the $5 bill, I'm thinking of not carrying a purse any more.

Margaret


----------



## medic03

Margaret, about once every year or two my friends sit me down and make me go through my purse just to see what treasures I have amassed in the previous year. I always said that I should have been on Monty Hall's Lets make a Deal - I would have made a mint.


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> Margaret, about once every year or two my friends sit me down and make me go through my purse just to see what treasures I have amassed in the previous year. I always said that I should have been on Monty Hall's Lets make a Deal - I would have made a mint.


And why do we carry it all around? I know I don't need all that stuff but I feel naked without it   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I am surprised that you did not find a doxie puppy in your purse.


----------



## medic03

winwintoo said:


> And why do we carry it all around? I know I don't need all that stuff but I feel naked without it
> 
> Margaret


Just in case! you never know.


----------



## winwintoo

Win some, lose some department.

I decided to take the time to finally learn how to record on the DVD recorder that's been attached to my tv for a couple of years. I can record, but the RW disc will only play in the recorder - my computer thinks it's blank, and the other DVD player can't play it either. I did the "finalize" thing but that didn't help.

I'm debating about renting a PVR from the cable company so I needed to prove this recorder is worthless before I make the move.

By the time you "initialize" and then "finalize" and then the silly thing won't play it's more involvement than I'm interested in.

So I'll have a DVD recorder for sale.

On the win side, I set out to learn the ins and outs of RapidWeaver for making web pages - and I accomplished that, so the day was not a total loss.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I am surprised that you did not find a doxie puppy in your purse.


The puppy wasn't there, but I think he might have left something for me XX) 

Margaret


----------



## Bolor

I made the paper. Check this out:
http://www.timminstimes.com/Top Stories/286665.html


----------



## winwintoo

Good for you Bob!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Bob, well done! Great to be able to see what you look like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie pups are fairly clean.


----------



## SINC

Hey Bob, you even got into one of my old papers! T'was moi who negotiated the purchase and visited the property to do so. That's also the time I drove to Kap in the blizzard in a worn out 10 year old rental car, cause that's all they had at the airport that day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Bob. I am buying everyone a Bolor Special on this cold winter's night. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Sunshine is predicted for tomorrow morning, and the sun rises at just after 7AM. Doxies and the dawn come together early. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, welcome to Sunday. We continue to be caught in the grip of the coldest winter for many years. Global warming my ***.


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Global warming my ***.


Hey Sinc, I'm not proud of you  





Hasn't your mama told you use Canadian spelling at all times!  


You will copy 100 times "my ****"


(thanks to Monthy - Romans go home - Python)


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Marc, Don and Francois.

Coffee, tea and some French toast, sausage, eggs and fresh juice from our Jack Lalane juicer are on the menu today. I'm in a carnivorous mood today so I think I'll throw on some peameal bacon on the grill as well.

Today I have the privilege to spend all day and all night with my two boys as my wife is off doing inventory. So a trip to the mall and then off to Grandpa's to break up the day. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Luck will be with you today Warren, trust me on this.


----------



## MaxPower

They are two good boys. Full of life. I couldn't ask for more.

But I'll go nuts if I have to spend all day alone in the house with them. This is why we are traveling today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast, Warren. I have been up since dawn (7AM), trying to get part of my driveway clear of snow. It is cold (-6C), but very sunny, with no wind, so it was a fine way to spend a few hours in physical activity and contemplation.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

I managed to record a movie that will play on another DVD player, so I don't know why the DVD-RW won't play on the other player. I guess I'll have to RTFM.

Work today as usual, so will just grab a coffee and get to it.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Happy Sunday, all.

A beautiful warm sunny day on the westcoast yesterday ... went for a lovely long walk in the sunshine ... but you don't want to hear about that. (and I'm sure it will cloud over and rain today)

My husband and I are going to have a taste of 'empty nest' syndrome for the next week, as our daughter is heading off to Hawaii on a school band trip. Her final year of high school. The nest will truly be empty next year when she heads off to University.

Time sure flies ...


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Warren. Somewhat busy day today, as I am going to my grandmother's for some lunch and then a hockey game tonight. In between hope to get some reading and cleaning done this afternoon as well.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Happy Sunday, all.
> 
> A beautiful warm sunny day on the westcoast yesterday ... went for a lovely long walk in the sunshine ... but you don't want to hear about that.


Wait a minute . . . what's a warm sunny day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I know what you and your husband are feeling. My son is off in Calgary to earn some money (while he takes web courses at Memorial University here in St.John's) to earn some money to go for a semester internship in Harlow, England in the Fall, in geography/English here from MUN.


----------



## SINC

Time to settle in with a cold one and watch the final round of the Pebble Beach Pro-Am. Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Aha! Last out, first in!

Tea and coffee are ready and waiting. Welcome to the new work week.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don and all. Yes a nice cup of coffee will do me well this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Looks like everyone has had a busy weekend.
Thanks for the tea Don. 

Is winter over yet? I know it will be some time in NL but what about
Ontario? I gather we are supposed to get a heck of a storm tomorrow
darn it all.

Margaret - I hate carrying a purse and wonder all the time why I bother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, on May 24th, we start counting the days when the last snow melts away. This happens some time in June, but has lasted as long as Canada Day. This is when we say the end of winter is finally here.


----------



## Cameo

I am such a wuss - we have not had a hard winter but I am sick of it anyhow.
Don't know how you survive it.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. 

Warren, I hope things went well yesterday. One person and two kids is a full time job. It was my daughters 3rd birthday yesterday, and it was a job keeping seven kids happy with twelve adults around. I hate to think if we had been out numbered. The party was a grand success and the day went great, right up until 15 minutes before bed time when she was standing on a chair and it tipped over backwards. She landed on her bum, but had her top lip between her teeth, and bit holes in both the inside and out. I hope she learned a lesson about standing on chairs . . . I know I did, I had stood her on the chair to clean cake off her clothes and couldn't catch her fast enough when she tumbled over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, my first winter here (1977/78) was an experience. We had 11 feet of snow, and I have never seen as much snow in my life. I was told that this was below normal, but I thought that they were joking with me. Since then, I have seen a low of 9 feet of snow to a record 21 feet of snow in my 30 years here in St.John's. I hate winter and I hate snow. I am reaching a point where I hate to shovel, which is my only hard physical activity in the winter. 

I see a surgeon at the end of this month re my right knee, which has been destroyed due to shoveling. If were were to stay for good, I would have to get a snowblower, because my body just could not take the gruelling wear and tear of shoveling from late Nov./early Dec. to June.


----------



## MLeh

Cameo said:


> Margaret - I hate carrying a purse and wonder all the time why I bother.


It's because women's clothing lack pockets.

When I go out on a jobsite I do not carry a purse, but try finding a pair of pants that have a pocket big enough to securely hold the car keys (because dropping them on the jobsite would be ... well, interesting ...) Consequently I spend hours in clothing stores looking for 'pants with pockets'. 

Same thing with jackets. Guy's jackets have that nice secure inside pocket. Women's? Little 'designer flaps' on the outside that are no good for anything.

If I could find clothes with proper pockets I'd ditch the purse in a flash.


----------



## SINC

I hate carrying a purse too. It must be a Shang thing.


----------



## Bolor

A lot of guys carry purses. They are called pack sacks.


----------



## SINC

Here's a peek at my rear driveway after the last snow yesterday. Temps today are -36 with wind chill:


----------



## MaxPower

Don.

You missed a spot. beejacon


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> I cleaned out my fabric purse so I could wash it last week. Among the things lurking in hidden pockets was a theatre size bag of M&Ms, my digital camera that I couldn't find, about 10 pounds of small change, 2 packs of Hall's throat lozenges, enough tissues to wipe all the noses in a kindergarten classroom, a large notebook, several pens, a handful of dried out handi-wipes that I stole from Tony's, a receipt for a Christmas gift that I gave my daughter-in-law in 2005, a $5 bill and my credit card wallet.
> 
> Wheeeew!
> 
> And after all that, I still found more stuff in the washing machine.
> 
> Considering that the only useful thing in the lot was the $5 bill, I'm thinking of not carrying a purse any more.
> 
> Margaret


I call my wife's purse her duffle bag.


----------



## Ena

But purses make for a great legal weapon as demonstrated by Gladys Ormphby.

Old enough to remember Laugh In, barely though 

Tyrone F. Horneigh (pronounced "hor-NIGH," presumably to satisfy the censors), the dirty old man coming on to Gladys Ormphby (Ruth Buzzi), seated on a park bench, who inevitably clobbered him with her purse.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> But purses make for a great legal weapon as demonstrated by Gladys Ormphby.
> 
> Old enough to remember Laugh In, barely though
> 
> Tyrone F. Horneigh (pronounced "hor-NIGH," presumably to satisfy the censors), the dirty old man coming on to Gladys Ormphby (Ruth Buzzi), seated on a park bench, who inevitably clobbered him with her purse.


Oh, the memories! TV is just not as good anymore.


----------



## bhil

That's all well before my time. Almost makes me feel young again.


----------



## winwintoo

Speaking of memories, I noticed that the Mystery channel has started running 2 episodes of "Peter Gunn" back to back weekday mornings. Love that show.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

A while back, Warren started a thread about trying to find a 2006 Old Farmer's Almanac and thought I might have one. I thought I did, but could not find it, so I put out the word to my readers last week that I was looking for one, and a nice lady just dropped a copy off in my mailbox today.

Send me your mailing address Warren and the book is yours.


----------



## Moscool

Time to turn in, or - as we say in French - roll the meat into the dishcloth...

'Nite


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon soir, Francios. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Time to turn in, or - as we say in French - roll the meat into the dishcloth...
> 
> 'Nite


Um, er, uh, well, I could, er, uh, oh, never mind. 

Night Francois.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Um, er, uh, well, I could, er, uh, oh, never mind. .


You may very well say that; I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## medic03

MLeh said:


> If I could find clothes with proper pockets I'd ditch the purse in a flash.


tactical pants- not stylish but they hold a lot of stuff and keep you relatively warm. (and althought this is probably not what you are worried about - they are designed to keep other people's body fluids from seeping in and onto your skin )


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Soon, Shayla will be a bundle of joy in your lap. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Wow. What can I say Don. Thank you. I'll be sending you a PM Shortly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready.


----------



## SINC

Touch of insomnia this morning, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. No, we just had some late night party-people who were celebrating Lincoln's birthday.


----------



## Moscool

Ahh nice sunshine this morning for a comfortable - if windy - ride in. Not so good tonight: rain + uphill ;(

G'day to all


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Francois. Of course, by now, it is past noon where you are in England. Still, from this side of the pond, it is nearly 1030AM, with sunny blue skies and -5C temps. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a clear day here too yet very cold. We are expecting warmer weather later in the week.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It's turning into a rough week out this way. After the incident with my daughter on Sunday, yesterday my boss came back from vacation to tell us that her boyfriend was hospitalized with bacterial meningitis last Thursday, and was still in ICU. Last night around 1:00 my best friends wife was rushed off to the hospital and started undergoing tests because they believe she has meningitis.

I hope everyone in the Shang is healthy and feeling well this morning.


----------



## Moscool

Nasty thing meningitis. High fever, stiff neck, red blotches - especially on the legs and the torso: never be afraid to look stupid by going to the A&E in the middle of the night... Best of luck to both of them.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G, is there any conflict between your doxies and this chap owned by Bill Cosby?










Story here

If you watch the video, it says that this little dog also hunted badgers.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, meningitis is no laughing matter. Good luck, Sean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the dog owned by "the Coz" is a Dandie Dinmont and is a terrier, not a hound.

Actually, Fanny, our newest pup from Victoria, and her father, who we will breed with Daisy, the mother of our pups, have a direct relative who just won opposite sex for Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds at Westminster this morning. Thus, Fanny's aunt and Zorro's (her father) cousin was a champ in NYC.

Ch Hobergays Fineus Fogg
Breed: Dandie Dinmont Terrier
Sex: Dog
AKC: RN 10042001
Date of Birth: January 13, 2001
Breeder: Mrs J E Whittall 
Sire: Jollygaze Golly Gosh
Dam: Hobergays Dream Dancer
Owner: Dr Emma Greenway & Jean Heath & Dr William H Cosby Jr


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, yes, they use Dandie Dinmont's to hunt badgers. They are used as bait to draw a pack of badgers from their tunnel. When there is only one doxie to hunt the badger, it is best for the doxie to confront 5 badgers out in the open rather than in their tunnel.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. 

Sean: I hope your friends are doing well. My daughter's Grade 12 class at school just got their meningitis inoculations on Friday, so we were a bit worried about that and looking for negative reactions over the weekend. But your experiences reinforce the importance of proper preventative medicine.

She's headed off to Hawaii this morning, so I'll be a bit nervous about having her so far away from home for the next week too. (A mother's worry is never done - even when there is nothing to worry about, we worry, so when there is something to worry about ... we've had the practice.)

Aside from that ... life as usual. Hope everyone else is having a good Tuesday.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

I tried getting the kids into school this morning, but for some reason the 403 was a parking lot. I exited off onto another street where I could take the back way in and it was no better. I thought I could try one more way and no luck. Nothing was moving. I have never seen a traffic jam of this magnitude. I thought because of the snow, the highway was closed due to an accident.

So I turned around and came home and am now spending time with my two little monkeys. It's all good.

From what I can tell the chaos was caused by a lane closure due to maintenance.     Whoever maintains this stretch of highway has caused more problems and traffic jams in the last year than I can recall. And today on the day of a major snowstorm no less.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> ...She's headed off to Hawaii this morning


Elaine,

Do you think your daughter can swing by and pick me up on her way to Hawaii? Mahalo.


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> Elaine,
> 
> Do you think your daughter can swing by and pick me up on her way to Hawaii? Mahalo.


It's a school band trip. Do you play an instrument?


----------



## MaxPower

Guitar. But not very well.

Doesn't matter. It's Hawaii. Hawaii was the only place I've been that I truly felt at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hawaii was the only place I've been that I truly felt at home." Warren, you have never been to NL. Hawaii has palm trees, we have snow. Hawaii has surfing, we have snow shoveling. Hawaii has warm sandy beaches, we have cold snow-covered streets. Hawaii has warm nights with the ocean breeze, we have cold nights with snow squalls.

Come to think of it, I am going to move to Hawaii.


----------



## MaxPower

I would like to some day visit Newfoundland. But not in the winter.

I figure I have a two week window for Summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, July is the best time of year here in NL. The last of the snow is usually melted by then.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, July is the best time of year here in NL. The last of the snow is usually melted by then.


Which week in July? or should I say which "day" Are you sure the snow will be melted by then?     

Just couldn't resist.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Big doings here in the next couple of days. A film crew from California is going to be shooting in the Hotel Saskatchewan.

The movie is Downloading Nancy

Probably won't be able to see anything interesting, but our street will be clogged with trucks.

Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> Which week in July? or should I say which "day" Are you sure the snow will be melted by then?
> 
> Just couldn't resist.
> 
> Margaret


Like I said. I think I'll have a two week window in the Summer.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Just heading over to Chez Marc for some Bolor Special to thaw out the arteries.


----------



## MaxPower

Coming right up Bob.

Be sure to save some for me for after this big storm we are supposed to have.


----------



## Cameo

Well, my landlord has two shepherds, both nice dogs, one 2 yrs and the other just 6-7 months. The pup is more dominant and leading the older dog astray - the older dog used to stay on his property and I guess they thought that the pup would just follow along. Not so. Pup has roaming instincts and we are always taking them back home as they are actually getting out onto the main hwy. I emailed them to let them know, they stated that yes the pup was becoming a problem and they may have to chain them to keep them safe. We are out in the country and maybe they will have to build a kennel for them. I emailed back and offered to help train the pup. Do you think I overstepped myself with my offer? I don't want to offend them they are dear people but I would hate to see the dogs chained too if I could help. I haven't heard back from them yet. Sometimes in my eagerness to "save the world, help everyone"
I think I hurt feelings???


----------



## SINC

It was a kind and reasonable offer Jeanne, I hope they take you up on it.


----------



## Cameo

I just don't want them to think that I am insulting them in any way by stating that they need to train their dogs

The breeder that I am purchasing my pup from has offered her services in training my pup for obedience trials. She would normally charge for this but because it will
also score points for her kennel then she will help me for free. She is also providing free puppy classes to the new owners of her pups and at first I thought
that it would be too expensive for me as she lives an hour away - until I priced obedience classes. It is less expensive to pay the gas to London than to take a local course. Also, since she will now extend the training for me it is better. 
She has shown some of what her dogs can do and I am impressed. The pups mother had a pigs ear and because she was told to "leave it" she would not touch it even though a little boy took it away and she was nursing a couple of the pups as well. The boy put it back on the ground in front of her and the pups and she didn't touch it until told to "take now"


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> It was a kind and reasonable offer Jeanne, I hope they take you up on it.


I second what Don said.Your offer was sincerely made and they will probably accept it in that light. In any event, you have nothing to feel badly or second guess yourself over


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, in 2001, the year we had just over 21 feet of snow, there was a small pile of snow under my backyard deck, behind a bush, that had a bit of snow left. It was a mound about the size of half of a basketball. We had a Canada Day snowball fight that afternoon. Last week in June up to the first week in August is our warm season (it only gets over 25C for a few days during that period). Before then and after then it is cool to mild.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I agree, it's a reasonable and responsible offer. Better a trained dog than a dead dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, that is a VERY well trained mother. Daisy, the mother of our doxie pups, attacked Rootie, the father of the pups, when he came just to look at the pups as they were nursing. Then, when the pups were weaned, he was the one to play with them, and she would relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the end of the Westminster KC. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Seems that I missed a pretty busy day today. The storm has finally decided to show up and the snow is falling pretty good right now. See how it looks in the morning and save some extra time for the drive into work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I could drop on by and shovel your driveway. Our snow does not come until Thursday.


----------



## SINC

Careful with the offers Marc. You might be infringing on military territory.


----------



## Ena

I think I'll try counting shovel loads of snow to get to sleep tonight instead of the usual sheep  
I know how very lucky I am not to have to do it in reality.

Good night all.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> I think I'll try counting shovel loads of snow to get to sleep tonight instead of the usual sheep
> I know how very lucky I am not to have to do it in reality.
> 
> Good night all.


OK, I'll start:

One

Two, huff.

Three, puff.

Four, whew.

Five, gasp.

Six, huff, puff, whew.

Seven, huff, puff, whew, gasp.

Eight, grunt.

Nine, huff, puff, whew, gasp, grunt.

Ten, dial 911.


----------



## MLeh

Well, I've always said the most dangerous part of flying is the drive to the airport.

The bus that drove my daughter's school band to SEATAC. They'd just been dropped off and the bus was on it's way back home. (Latest news is that the driver is in serious but stable condition.)


----------



## Moscool

Wow!

Sorry about the victim; I hope the bus driver makes a prompt recovery. I won't start a rant about SUV driving, we just don't know.

And you were just mentioning the worrying bit... My take is that the ONLY way from now on is the "World according to Garp" approach: what are the odds of your daughter being involved in a near miss like this twice?

I hope she enjoys Hawaii. Take care.


----------



## Moscool

A grey and wet day in London. I'll heat up some broth for those who have taken too much coffee already. Wholegrain cereals and some light swiss rolls o the menu today. Takers?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the continental breakfast, Francois. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, that was a tragic story. Hopefully, the driver shall survive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, yes, when I shovel, I take my time and rest my heart.


----------



## Dr.G.

The GTA is not getting as much as feared, according to Environment Canada. The folks in Hamilton might not be as lucky.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Drive in to work was not that bad this morning considering all of the snow. Expecting another 5-10cm today. Hopefully most Valentine's day plans for people are not ruined by this.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

One of our sales reps lives in Hamilton - he called to say he wasn't coming in to work this morning - roads were icy and the snow drift was up the window of his
SUV.

Well, looks like I will be attempting to train my landlords dog. He states I am free to try but he feels it is beating a dead horse. I will speak to my breeder about the best way to try seeing as she is a trained trainer!!

We got snow, but less in Sheffield than in Kitchener - and Sheffield is in between Kitchener and Hamilton. We must be in some sort of "pocket"

Thanks for tea.

Elaine - I can't imagine how you must feel after such a close call - that is scary. I hope the driver pulls through okay.


----------



## SINC

Good morning and










to all!

Elaine, glad to hear your daughter was not involved. That is too close for comfort.


----------



## MLeh

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same to you, Elaine. Don, I sent that URL to my wife. I got a positive reaction.


----------



## SINC

And so you should.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did not get that sort of reaction when I gave her her card and gift this morning. Maybe it was because the doxies also gave her their card? They were bouncing around the bed at 6AM...........maybe that was the cause???


----------



## Dr.G.

Put my Canadian flag out today for Flag Day. Everyone thought it was for Valentine's Day. "No", I replied. "Tomorrow is flag day, but with the snow, rain, sleet and wind, I felt that today would be a better day to celebrate the Candian flag." So, if you see me on the CBC News for flying a Canadian flag because it is Valentine's day, you shall know the real story.


----------



## winwintoo

It's a curious thing about snow. Even though both driving lanes are perfectly clear of snow, some drivers still thing they must straddle the centre line. Why is that   

I didn't realize it's flag day tomorrow. I'm busy making "Canadian Twist" bracelets. I'll make sure to wear one in red and white for tomorrow.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Feb. 15th is Flag Day in Canada.


----------



## SINC

And it should be a national holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I agree. I was not in Canada when the current flag was adopted. Of course, back then, we still got Lincoln's birthday (Feb.12th) and Washington's birthday (Feb.20th) off as a holiday. When I went to teach in Georgia back in 1973 and 74, we did not get Lincoln's birthday off, but we did get Robert E. Lee's birthday off.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> And it should be a national holiday.


And I suppose you'd celebrate with a few cold ones:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Absatutely!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Marc the snow finally stopped and sorry I did not see your offer of a shovel earlier but luckily I have underground parking so getting out this morning was not an issue. Road conditions are nearly back to normal. Hopefully you guys dont get too much of a dump when it heads your way.

Spent a nice quiet evening with my girlfriend for valentine's day. Looking forward to the weekend. Good night.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to turn in as well. T'was a nice Valentine's Day.


----------



## MLeh

Night all. Valentine's Day was good here. My husband (a good cook every day) made me a fabulous meal of steak au poivre (beef tenderloin in a brandy peppercorn sauce with sauted mushrooms), new potatoes and steamed asparagus, with a fine bottle of wine. It was 25 years ago he proposed - the whole bit - diamond ring and a dozen red roses. Another six months to our 25th anniversary. (and they said it wouldn't last...  )


----------



## SINC

Congrats Elaine on the 25 years. Our 42nd is coming up in the fall.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Coffee, strong coffee this morning is being served. Long night. more on that later.

The storm here did end yesterday and we didn't get hit as bad as the rest. We must have been on the edge of the storm. There was however a 2 km long pile up on the 403 in Ancaster. Nothing serious just cars piled up a long time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Thanks for the coffee. The offer to shovel still stands. We are going to get about 10-20cm of snow, hail, sleet and then some rain today here in St.John's, with some very high winds to boot. So, it is just another winter's day here on The Rock.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren and Marc. While I think of it Warren, your Almanac left here via parcel post on Tuesday.

And welcome to Flag Day!


----------



## Beej

Nice flag. A short week at work for me, but I'm still eager for Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Put out my Canadian flag this morning, and will take it in when the snow, hail, sleet and rain starts later this morning. It is atop of an 11 foot mound of snow at the foot of my driveway, so I was like a mountain climber setting the flag atop a peak. Of course, the doxies had to climb up to see what I was doing. They are real climbers it seems.


----------



## SINC

Just remembered that this is a long weekend for us Albertans. Monday marks Family Day, a province wide statutory holiday and a day to gather with families for all kinds of fun events across the province. It features a one day fishing contest with no license required. Small kids love the ice fishing thing and it is always a photo op for newspaper type guys.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning Warren and Marc. While I think of it Warren, your Almanac left here via parcel post on Tuesday.
> 
> And welcome to Flag Day!


Thanks Don. As I mentioned to you before, I really appreciate what you have done for my boy.

Marc, I can either bring my snowblower down or my neighbour has a rather large loader that I'm sure he wouldn't mind bringing down either (he's a contractor). i haven't had to shovel or blow out my driveway yet this winter. For Sale. 1 Snowblower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, unless the blower is a 10 or 12hp unit, it is useless here in St.John's. At times, the drifts of snow are higher than the entire blower, again making it useless. With today's storm, we will go over the 13 foot mark, making this an above-average snowfall winter (once again). God willing, we won't pass the record of 2001 of 21 feet. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, unless the blower is a 10 or 12hp unit, it is useless here in St.John's. At times, the drifts of snow are higher than the entire blower, again making it useless. With today's storm, we will go over the 13 foot mark, making this an above-average snowfall winter (once again). God willing, we won't pass the record of 2001 of 21 feet. We shall see.


Marc, my blower is a 10.5 hp, dual stage, 30" cut with drift cutters and tire chains.

When it comes to equipment I have the motto, "Go big or go home". That being said, it would probably have a hard time with the St. John's winter. But I have faith in her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, I had this same sort of blower. Got it from Sears. It might make it for 5-7 winters here in St.John's if you did not use it for any snowstorms under 25cm. It is when the blows push a wall of snow 3-5 feet high and 4-6 feet wide in front of your driveway that takes the life out of snowblowers. From what I have seen and heard about, the Honda heavy duty snowblowers are the best for St.John's.


----------



## winwintoo

I gud a code in my nodes  

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I shall send you out some of my famous homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished three hours of shoveling out my driveway. We never got much of the expected rain, so only 10 inches of snow, an inch or so of hail and 1/2 inch of sleet. It was HEAVY. I took my time, giving my heart a break. However, this is a great cardio workout.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doxie Code of Conduct

1- If I like it, it's mine.
2- If it's in my mouth, it's mine.
3- If I can take it from you, it's mine.
4- If I had it a little while ago, it's mine.
5- If it's mine, it must never appear to be yours in any way.
6- If I'm chewing something, all the pieces are mine.
7- If it looks just like mine, it is mine.
8- If I saw it first, it's mine.
9- If you are playing with something and you put it down, it automatically becomes mine.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, I'll get you a warm blanket out of the blanket warmer if you like one.


----------



## medic03

Oh Margaret you make me laugh!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Posting #22,222. That does not happen too often, at least for me. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Posting #22,222. That does not happen too often, at least for me. Paix, mes amis.



Here's two you Marc!


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Sorry if I have been floating in and out lately. Work has been super busy. I cannot wait for the weekend.

Marc congrats on 22,222. Too many to count 

Hopefully see everyone at breakfast tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for the soup Marc, and the warm blanket Ann, just what the doctor ordered. Glad I made you laugh medic   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Post 22,222? Com on. Everyone knows Marc can do that in his sleep.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Post 22,222? Com on. Everyone knows Marc can do that in his sleep.


Maybe, but my bet is that he can only do so on Twosday.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Posting #22,222. That does not happen too often, at least for me. Paix, mes amis.


Can you lend me some? - 22/2 is my birthday... But being 22 was 2 long ago! 

Congrats on this epic achievement!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy pre-birthday, Francois.


----------



## Dr.G.

Who would have thought that the number 22,222 would bring out the punster in many of you. On to 33,333. Excelsior.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A much warmer day here in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Warmer here in St.John's as well.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Warmer here in St.John's as well.


That's good. I didn't want to say anything, but we were out shopping in shirtsleeves yesterday - it was that warm. Strange country. A few days ago it was -40° and yesterday it was too warm for a coat.

I'm feeling much better this morning, the cold didn't take hold - maybe it was the quick application of chicken soup and warm blankets - but I'm good to go.

The kids are out of school 4 days this weekend - yesterday, Hannah and I had a blast touring the dollar stores and today is Mackenzie's day - don't know what he'll want to do, so I need to be prepared for anything   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Sun is shining here at least. Radio gives hope for some warmer temps.

I am getting so impatient for the pups arrival. I miss Snickers and have been
in a real dump lately - I gather I am getting on peoples nerves.


----------



## SINC

Not at all Jeanne. No true Shanger ever let's another "get on their nerves".

Never fear, the pup will arrive in good time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I am sending you Fanny, our only doxie pup (she is 7 months old). She is to stay with you until your new puppy arrives. Then, she is to come home. While there, she is to get you into the "caring for a puppy mode". She is housetrained, but is still lively and full of love and fun. This should get you in the mood for a new puppy.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C at nearly 1PM. The sun is shining and all is well here in St. John's.


----------



## Moscool

Jeanne, don't forget Dr G's 10 Doxie rules...


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, I think that there were only 9 rules, but there was also one commandment "I am the Lord, thy God, and command you to honor thy doxie".

The Doxie Code of Conduct

1- If I like it, it's mine.
2- If it's in my mouth, it's mine.
3- If I can take it from you, it's mine.
4- If I had it a little while ago, it's mine.
5- If it's mine, it must never appear to be yours in any way.
6- If I'm chewing something, all the pieces are mine.
7- If it looks just like mine, it is mine.
8- If I saw it first, it's mine.
9- If you are playing with something and you put it down, it automatically becomes mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. By now, you realize that Fanny is a doxie pup who loves to cuddle up close to you. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all. I'm up burning the midnight oil preparing for the upcoming Sunscreen selling season - sales plans, sharpening my pencil for pre season sales. Stuff like that. Off to bed soon. then I'll probably be up a couple of times with my oldest since he has a cold. I don't even get to sleep in tomorrow. 

Oh well at least I have reserved my spot on the couch Sunday for the Daytona 500. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Time I turned in too, but I am waiting for the wife to get home in about half an hour, so tea and a snack will be in order, then bed. This is a long weekend in Alberta with Monday being Family Day.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Looks like I made it back into the kitchen this morning. We have coffee and tea all ready and some nice hot apple cider. Waffles, pancakes, sticky buns, bagels, muffins and crepes all ready for you to enjoy. Oh and cant forget about the fruit platter. Fresh strawberries and mango slices. Cheers!


----------



## medic03

Ooh thanks Steve, I think I'll grab a sticky bun on my way to work. Mornin all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast, Steve. I have been outside since 8AM shoveling you know what that fell overnight. It is so light that it can't be lifted so much as pushed to the other side of our property.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Treena, Marc et all. Looks to be a nice day here although it is hard to tell in such darkness.


----------



## Moscool

Morning all. This morning I woke up late so I made my daughter her favourite brunch: semi-properly scrambled eggs. Really properly scrambled eggs take too long, but these are a reasonable approximation...

For the few amongst Shangers who have only ever been exposed to rubberry warmed up stuff, here is something to tease you; although it could be argued that the classic recipe is more liquid and should actually be eaten with a spoon.

If there are any takers, I'll make some again tomorrow in the Chez Marc kitchen, just before I set off for rugby with my son.


----------



## Beej

Good morning, and happy weekend. Feels like a good day to watch movies and maybe read a little more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, I prefer properly scrambled eggs, merci. My wife calls what I make "Glassman Delight". It has cheese, ham, a tomato and then some salsa at the end, all on a toasted English muffin, with a bagel on the side with fresh cream cheese and some homemade jam.


----------



## medic03

Francois, I look forward to your breakfast tomorrow - I like my eggs "not even coddled" as my mum says.


----------



## SINC

Seems to me that true scrambled eggs, are just that - eggs.

I scramble eggs with a bit of milk in them in butter, or Becel margarine in my case over medium heat in a non stick pan lightly stirred until they just begin to lose their glossy appearance. Light and fluffy is the name of the game. Anything else with more ingredients is an omelet.

On the other hand if one wants to have scrambled eggs with ham or salsa, that is fine provided the extra ingredients are added to the eggs after they are cooked and on a hot plate. 

While I enjoy most cheese, I cannot fathom adding it to anything but a closed omelet, ie:

omelet (also omelette) noun - a dish of beaten eggs cooked in a frying pan until firm, often with a filling added while cooking, and usually served folded over.

So there you have today's cooking lesson.


----------



## Ena

Frittata fan here. Good way, in my house at least, to use up leftovers like the few tablespoons of cooked rice or the slice of meat.


----------



## Moscool

Just back... I may have a hangover in the morning... I may swap scrambled eggs for alka selzer after all...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we make/like our scrambled eggs in the same fashion. However, if you ever tried some of my melted cheese in the actual scrambled eggs, you would wonder why you waited so long to try this way of making the eggs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just back from seeing a movie ("Breach") with my wife. We only had coffee, so we are ready for scrambled eggs tomorrow morning.


----------



## winwintoo

Try adding a bit of sour cream instead of milk. Buttermilk might work too.

I almost never eat eggs, but all this talk about scrambling them has me hungry for them. Might have to make some tomorrow morning.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

I like my scrambled eggs like scrambled eggs, the same way Don does. If they are fried, they have to be sunny side up for dunkin your toast in the yolk.

If it has anything else in it, then it is considered an omelet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Sunrise tomorrow morning at 7:04AM and the sun is expected to shine, so the doxies shall awaken at about 6AM. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully Fanny has not run you ragged with her playfulness. She is a handfull. Still, when she lies on your lap as you stroke her soft fur, she is a little angel. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Brunch is now being served. Bon apetite.


----------



## MaxPower

Brunch?

What happened to bruch?


----------



## MaxPower

Whoo Hoo!!

Today is the Great American Race. The Daytona 500. There's a couple of cold ones waiting in the fridge, The chicken wings will be ordered and my spot is reserved on the couch.


----------



## MaxPower

I took the liberty of making some coffee and tea for everyone. There's Bailey's on the counter and I think I'll get some cappuccino's going.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. We already had coffee and tea ready, so there was no need to make any more. Bruch is the combination of breakfast and lunch. It is similar to linner, which is the combination of lunch and dinner.


----------



## SINC

Morning you two et all.

Thanks for the coffee and the Bailey's, I needed that this morning. I too share Warren's enthusiasm for TV today, only mine will be tuned to the final round of the Nissan golf tourney in California. Watching in HD makes it feel like spring in the living room as the trees, flowers and grass appear so real. I am not sure why, but even being a collector of vintage cars, I have no interest in watching a car go 'round in circles.


----------



## MaxPower

I wish I had HD. But I refuse to upgrade until there are more channels offering HD content. So it is not worth the price.


----------



## SINC

I pay $10/month for 30 HD channels on ExpressVu, up from the original 16 channels I signed for last August at no additional charge.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.

A little hair of the doxie would be appreciated right about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Sonal. It will pick you up ................ and carry you away. This is why we call it "block and tackle" here in St. John's. If you can take one drink of "hair of the doxie" and walk a city block, you can tackle the worst of the St.John's winter.


----------



## SINC

Wait a minute. There's this bright shiny thing in the sky today. Imagine that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Very calm right now here in St.John's as we prepare for the onslaught of a major storm. Went out to stock up on supplies, in that this sort of storm can really cause damage, with over a foot of snow and a few inches of freezing rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Didja pick up extra herbal teas for Chez Marc along with the makings for the Bolor Special? 

And Fog Dood for the Doxies? That is what they call it in St. John's, with all that fog and all isn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, fog is the least of our concerns just now. The beast awaits at the doorstep. We are in for a pounding. Might not get as bad as the 83cm storm we had a year ago, but it might come close. We shall see.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## Dr.G.

Best to call it a night. I shall have to get up early and shovel ............ and shovel ............... and shovel. With my son working in Calgary until late April, and my wife needing to get to work, I am on shovel duty alone. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, I read of this storm and wish you and your neighbours safe passage tonight and tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I trust you are enjoying the company of little Fanny. She is a character. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Marc, best of luck to you with what greets you outside in the morning.

Still full from a proper Sunday dinner. Made a prime rib for a change. Don't usually buy such an expensive cut of meat but I think it's good to give ourselves a treat now and again.


----------



## medic03

Mornin, off from work today but did not sleep well - stomach was really playing havoc with my system - could have been my choice of meals from last night - too tired to even heat something up so I had potatoe chips, cookies and for dessert some leftover cotton candy. Think for breakfast this morning I'll stick with oatmeal for everyone - there is a whole bunch of fruit and nuts to add to it on the sideboard with the coffee and tea

Enjoy! I'll eat mine plain with a glass of water thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Ann, woke up to six inches of light snow. We have a bit of a respite for the next few hours until the next wave hits us. This will bring about a foot of snow in the next 24 hours. If is falls less than an inch an hour, at least I shall be able to keep up with it. If not ................ well, I am not risking a heart attack to keep the driveway clear tonight. Tomorrow is another day .................... with more snow predicted for the rest of the week. We shall be over 15 feet of snow this winter by supper tomorrow evening I fear. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, your choice of meals might be the cause of how you are feeling. Good luck this morning.


----------



## Moscool

Greetings ya all. Marc, I am impressed by your fortitude in the face of the elements...


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Marc, thank you for sending Fanny she is a real doll. Warm little thing too. Sammy finally felt like playing, he was acting like a
little pup himself!

-25 this morning but looks like it might warm up tomorrow. I hope so as I have
to get the ice out of my eavestroughs - it backed up a bit into my ceiling in the bedroom -wall was a little wet in the corner. Poured hot water on the troughs so
I know they will run free if it warms up and melts the ice flows on the roof. Tempted to go buy a hose and hook it up to my hot water and try melting some of
it that way. I think part of the problem is that it is an old house and doesn't heat quite properly.

Made shepherds pie for supper last night - first time in a long time. yummmmmm!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Francois. Sadly, the worst is yet to come. I have to be honest that after 30 years of this, my body is feeling the pain of these six month winters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, glad Fanny could get you and Sammy into puppy mode. Yes, Fanny is a character. She has fit in quite nicely with our dogs, especially our pups, Rosie and Casey. Their mom, aunt and uncle (Daisy, Abby and Jack) watch them as they tear around the house, or climb up the mountains of snow in our driveway. It is not well over 10 feet high, and it is a bit shocking to see Fanny scramble up this mountain of snow and stand defiantly at the peak.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all on this Alberta holiday Monday, Family Day. 

Treena, hope you are feeling better as the day goes along.

Marc, glad to hear you have escaped the worst of the storm so far. May your luck continue.

Jeanne, your ice problem in your eavestroughs is called an "ice dam" and is almost surely caused by inadequate insulation in the attic of the house. It is a good idea to reduce the ice ASAP as it can cause longer term damage as you have seen in your upper bedroom ceiling. Alcohol also works well in removing ice.

Now, holiday or not, it is off to work I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, yes, the worst is yet to come. It will be the winds whipping around the 25cm of snow we are to get that will be the killer. 100+kp/h winds cause drifting of 2-3 meters. That is what is hard to deal with, especially when you know that there is a car in the driveway, somewhere under all that white.


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Alcohol also works well in removing ice


True, especially in a tumbler


----------



## Cameo

Thanks Don, Just have to figure out how to get onto the roof. I am afraid of heights and the roof is sloped. How much alcohol would I need - are you talking rubbing alcohol or the whiskey variety??????


----------



## winwintoo

Jeanne, removing the ice buildup on your eaves should be the responsibility of the owner - and his insurance probably doesn't cover your broken back when you fall off the roof.

It's his problem, he should fix it. If the roof were properly insulated, this wouldn't happen and fixing it will preserve the value of his property.

He should be volunteering to do it for you.

The "ice" that you need to take care of is what's on the sidewalk or in your glass. What's on the roof is his problem.

I know you like your landlord, but that doesn't mean you need to risk life and limb to preserve his property.

I've debated whether this sounds too harsh.

Nope.

Margaret (who has spent way too much money on rent plus repairing or putting up with sub-standard maintenance) but (who would be a wimp and either climb on the roof herself or hire someone to do it rather than bother the landlord about it.)


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, Margaret is right. Call the landlord. After all it will cause long term damage to his property so he has a vested interest in having it fixed and the sooner the better.

For the record, there are special alcohol mixes out there just for this job, but the brand name eludes me at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

The beast is at the gates. Yellow is not good. 

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - you are correct. I am just so used to taking care of things myself.

I have no intentions of going onto the roof - I had thought that maybe I could hang out one of the upstairs windows - but can't get the storms off from the inside and can't open the screen.......soooo......if I can't run hot water onto it or melt it that way then I guess I will pester my landlord. I guess I was reluctant to do so in case I had done something (or not done something) to cause the problem.


----------



## SINC

It wasn't anything you did Jeanne. It's inadequate insulation, pure and simple.


----------



## MaxPower

Moscool said:


> True, especially in a tumbler


Mmmm. And the ice cools the alcohol nicely for a nice smooth trip down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the past hour shovelling out my driveway. It is falling at about 3 inches an hour, so I rush to keep up. However, if one allows 50+cm of snow to build up, there is a great risk of heart failure. I would rather do 3-6 inches every couple of hours. Sadly, the wind is making everything swirl around, so 3 inches becomes a two foot drift in an hour. 

Pray for me one and all. This is the sort of storm that really tests one endurance and sanity.


----------



## Sonal

Putting on my landlord hat...

Call your landlord, Jeanne. That's not your responsibility, particularly as clearing it yourself is dangerous. 

Don't feel reluctant. It is possible that he simply doesn't know that this problem occurs--I have had issues in my buildings where there is an ongoing problem but the tenants don't inform me promptly, so the problem remains for a lot longer than it should. 

I once had a tenant who had water leaking into the apartment from the new roof, but didn't want to call me and "ruin my weekend" so he was planning on waiting a few months to see if it recurred. Fortunately, his roommate talked him into calling me right away--made the whole thing much easier to deal with for me (I hadn't settled the bill with the roofer yet) and prevented further damage.


----------



## SINC

It has been a fascinating Monday to be sure. I just got off the phone with the Sinclair family Geneologist who resides in NYC.

Additonal DNA test results are in and have tied me to a definite line and I exactly match 11 people world wide in the 25 marker range which means there is a 99% possibility that we are direct cousins.

First and most surpring to know from what they call my halogroup, I am a Viking. My direct ancestors, the Dukes of Normandy were part of an army who invaded Norway and established the Kings of Norway lineage. 

The family also established themselves in Orkney and became known as the Sea Kings of Orkney from 871 through 1471. The family ultimately migrating to northern Scotland to the Caithness area, the birthplace of all my traceable ancestors to date and included the St. Clairs of the Isles, including the Orcadian and Zetland branches; the Earls of Caithness and their cadet branches, including the Sinclairs of Stemster, Murkle, Assery, etc.; the baronetical branches; the Longformacus line; the Lords of Rosslin; the Barons of Ravenscraig; the Lords Sinclair; the Lords of Herdmanston; the family is also in Sweden and Alsace; and the Irish, English, and North American Sinclairs; and related Orcadian families. 

My particular line was tied directly to the 9th Earl of Caithness in the 1500s and 1600s. I was able to document my line directly back to 1738 on paper through parish records. 

Now that I have been assigned to a definite group, they are sending me all kinds of reading materials to assist me in understanding my heritage. I’ve got a lot of reading to do it would seem.

Then the next step will be to contact some of my new found cousins to compare family histories. Exciting times indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, let me be the first to say "Good night, your Lordship". Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I shall be spending most of the day tomorrow trying to dig out. Wish me luck. I shall send Don some pics if the wind, snow and ice pellets ever let up. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. When is Shayla coming in to your life now?


----------



## MaxPower

Good night Sire. Good night Marc. Good night Jeanne.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. A busy day ahead so I put on the coffee and tea. Back later . . .


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don and everyone else. Coffee is much needed this morning. Looks like another busy week at work. May be in and out of the Shang until things get settled.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning.

Shayla comes home March 5th should all go as planned.

I contacted my landlord - he is going to buy some more insulation for the attic. I 
am hoping the milder weather for the next three days will help melt some of the 
iceflow. He mentioned there are inadequate vents if the soffits so will rectify that 
problem too.

Spring better come soon - everyone in close proximity seems to be in a bad mood lately.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Spring better come soon - everyone in close proximity seems to be in a bad mood lately.


Ah, but not me!


----------



## overkill

Above 0 right now in the GTA, so I will take that as a sign of spring on the way.


----------



## winwintoo

Good Morning.

Jeanne, glad the landlord is going to take care of that problem for you!

Don, how do we properly address you now - Lord, Laird, Sir? Is there a castle with that?   

I've thought about doing that DNA thing, but Hungary has such a violent history - always being invaded, I'm afraid what kind of marauders I might have descended from. 

Marc, Things don't look good for you for the next couple of days. I hope you're taking care of yourself in between shoveling.

Me? I've got work to do and busy designing some new bead things and gathering information for the family reunion.

I'll grab a coffee and get at it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, Things don't look good for you for the next couple of days. I hope you're taking care of yourself in between shoveling." Thank you for the concern, Margaret. The drifting looks like the aftermath of a sandstorm in the desert. It is so deep that the plows are getting stuck on some side streets. The city is shut down for the day. 

My wife will be helping me to shovel in that she does not want to become a widow.


----------



## SINC

I noticed that CBC news' lead story this morning was the shutdown of St. John's due to the storm. So I checked the Newsworld weather and saw an interview with a St. John's CBC employee outside the studios there, after taking over two hours to get to work. He too indicated by his hand how high the drifts were, from waist to chest.

Take the shovelling at an easy pace Marc. Move a little, rest a lot


----------



## winwintoo

Man, I can't imagine shoveling all that snow and trying to keep ahead of it. We think we're hard done by, but we never get enough snow that we have to shovel it _*while it's still snowing!*_  

Advice of the day: If you can't think through to a solution to an important problem. do something else.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Yoo Hoo, Marc, time to set down the shovel for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for your concern, Don. It was a chore, and we are not done yet. The drifts are too deep on our street, so the plows can't make it down. When they are able to bring in the industrial strength plows, what they will leave at the foot of my driveway will be a killer. This is what I worry most about when it comes to shovelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, if one does not go outside and shovel during the height of the storm, the drifting would be even worse. My neighbors all thought I was crazy trying to keep up with the snow during the storm, but they were the ones with chest high drift in places where all I had was knee to waist deep drifts.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to go out and take some pics now. I'll send them to Don.


----------



## SINC

I just wanted to share some great news!

I nominated my old friend Oren Robison, former owner of the Nipawin (Sask.) Journal for the Order of Canada. Just got word from the GG that he has been appointed a member of the Order of Canada. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

Excellent news, Don, and kudos to Oren.


----------



## SINC

Here are Marc's pictures of his driveway before and after the storm:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. Keep in mind that in the first picture, I am looking down from my front steps, which are two steps up, and those cars were completely covered the last I looked at midnight. When the wind shifted, it blew half of the snow away. I shall take a picture of the front of the driveway when the plow comes down our street. I shudder to think about what that picture will show. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Wow, that's a lot of snow!!

Don, I've heard of the Order of Canada, but not paid too much attention. Are there special privileges attached to inclusion? 

What does one have to be/do in order to be considered? I'm all for honouring people and it is good of you to show your respect in this way :clap: :clap: :clap: 


Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, last year, we got 83cm of snow over a 30 hour period, whipped around by winds of over 130kp/h. St. John's was closed for nearly 3 days trying to clean up the mess.


----------



## SINC

Margaret, the Order of Canada is broken down into many categories, the one I applied for being "communications".

The order is designed to honour Canadians who have made a significant contribution in their field.

I underwent an interview with the GG to explain my reasons for supporting the nomination.

I nominated Oren for many reasons, among them being a working member of the Canadian press corps for 40 years and city editor of several large Canadian dailies. Also for buying and reviving his hometown paper which was on the ropes back in the 80's, which roared back to life under his leadership. He suffered a massive heart attack back in 94 and underwent triple bypass surgery and sold the paper to my company at the time. In spite of his health problems, he started a monthly nostalgia magazine for former residents of Nipawin which became a tremendous resource and has saved the history of the Nipawin region like nothing ever before it. He also found time to serve a term as the mayor of Nipawin and after that became the chairman of the hospital fund drive to save their hospital when it was threatened with closure. It is operating today thanks to his funding efforts, $50 grand of which he arm wrestled out of me.

He has a wonderful voice and sung at many weddings and funerals, all at no fee. Three years back he developed throat cancer and that voice was gone. Thankfully, I has preserved much of his work on tapes, one of which I got some help from Bolor to convert to a CD which is now his only keepsake of days that were.

There is no higher award for a civilian in the country and he does get a small medal to wear around his neck on special occasions, but other than that, it is just the honour.

Hope that helps you to understand a bit about the order.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for the info Don.

It sure sounds like he deserves it!!

Margaret


----------



## Beej

Congrats Sinc! And to Oren too.


----------



## Bolor

Congratulations to Oren and to you for nominating him. I hope he enjoys the Cd made from tape you supplied as do the other 50 people you made copies for.


----------



## overkill

Congratulations to Oren and nice work Don. Will you get a chance to attend the ceremony?


----------



## SINC

I don't think so Steve. Long as he is there is all that matters.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, good on you for nominating Oren. 

Marc, strength to you both physically and mentally.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, strength to you both physically and mentally." Thank you, Ann. My whole body aches. When my wife came out to see what I had moved with our snow scoop, while she was having a nap, she immediately offered to make supper and suggested a warm bath. I agreed to both suggestions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am going to take the doxies outside for the last time tonight, and then get into that hot bath. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Been a while since I was in the kitchen. So to celebrate Oren's appointment to the Order of Canada and also give Don a pat on the back, we have a homestyle canadian breakfast for all to enjoy.

Canadian bacon - with egss and toast
Canadian maple syrup - for the pancakes and waffles
Canadian Club Whisky - for those who want a celebration drink

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, thanks for the breakfast, but I shall pass on the whiskey. Sunny and -5C here this morning in St.John's. The city is back to normal after a day closed down by the storm.


----------



## overkill

Glad to hear that some normality has returned for the city Marc. Now just need a nice warm front to help melt that snow away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, this snow will be with us until June. Another big storm is predicted for Saturday, so if this keeps up, as it did in 2001, we will have snow on the ground until Canada Day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Marc, et all.

I spent the last couple of hours rewriting and editing the columns which are now done and filed. Bacon and eggs sound great, then I hit the shower and it is off to the office in the city to do a bit of work this morning. I have the invoicing to catch up on and also must order a bunch of oak and maple railing for the next jobs in line.

Have a good day all.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I'm back from visiting my friend up in Saskatoon. Yesterday, for the first time in a week, his wife's temperature didn't go above 40, so things look liek they might be on the upswing. However, thanks to the wonderful medical system, no one seems to be willing to take the risk of actually making a diagnosis of what was actually wrong. They said it wasn't bacterial meningitis (but still had her on antibiotics for it), but thought it might be aseptic (viral) menigitis. They also started watching for Behcet's syndrome, and at one point told her that they were testing for any disease that had any symptoms in common with her no matter how common or rare. And, after all that, still no diagnosis. At least her condition seems to be improving so we are all thankful for that.


----------



## winwintoo

Sean, so sorry to hear about your wife. I certainly hope they find what's wrong and bring about recovery. It's bad enough being sick and twice as bad when they can't make a diagnosis.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning Margaret and Sean. Hope your friend's wife gets better soon Sean.

Now, I'm off to Edmonton for a while. Later . . .


----------



## bhil

Margaret, it's not my wife, but my friends wife. And with the break in the fever, we hope it means she'll be better soon.


----------



## winwintoo

Ah, sorry about that. I remembered that it was your friend's wife as I was loading the dishwasher and rushed back here to correct my post, but too late.

take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Long day and I am tired. Was up way too early. I'll hang around for a while, but it will be an early night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Sleep tight. Don't let the doxies bite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Soon Fanny shall be replaced by a puppy of your own. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

American Idol - WOW :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

The girls sang tonight and every one was good a couple were great, one blew the rest away.

In past years, I've watched so I could keep up with my grandson but this year, I'm watching because it's good entertainment.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

winwintoo said:


> American Idol - WOW :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> The girls sang tonight and every one was good a couple were great, one blew the rest away.
> 
> In past years, I've watched so I could keep up with my grandson but this year, I'm watching because it's good entertainment.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


funny, i've had a hard time watching the final 24 this year
too many boring singers and the formula of the judges seems changed up
randy is much more of a bad guy than before
paula just seems out of it and babbles more than ever
simon seems like simon "lite"

i enjoyed the preliminary rounds 
i suspect simon;s "you look like a bushbaby" comment may have created this change in formula making simon less nasty and randy less paula friendly

you can tell they're trying to keep paula's speaking to a min. when a couple of nights ago randy, simon and ryan were on jay leno and paula only came out as a 'surprise' in the last 2 min. of the interview

she claims to have never been drunk and simon says he's never seen her take a drink of alcohol, but she has previously admitted to taking painkillers and she looks and sounds like she's in an oxycoton haze


----------



## winwintoo

I got a kick out of the auditions, and then like you the "hollywood week" stuff was boring. The guys were on last night and only a couple of them were even good, but tonight, those girls were amazing.

In past years, I thought some of the winners were lame and they were the best of the bunch, this year, I think they already have a dozen new recording contracts being polished up.

I've always thought Paula was on something and that explained a lot of her interaction with Simon.

It'll be interesting.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

I'm still hanging around, but I think its time to take a peek at the inside of my eyelids.

As for AI, I tried to watch it once years back and the Paula and Simon show as I call it turned me off it then, and more so now. You guys go ahead watching without me, OK?


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Coffee and tea is ready, please grab your mugs. We have some muffins and sticky buns along with our fruit platter this morning. Cheers! So close to TGIF, but not close enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, thanks for the mug of coffee and fruit.


----------



## Vexel

Mmm.. Ya'll know I can't resist sticky buns and coffee! 

Mornin' everyone.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. I think I will stick with fruit this morning - have a doozy of a cold. Last two nights after getting home from work I have just gone to bed. Don't know if I will stay at work for the day today, had to drag myself out of bed this morn. Fanny is keepin it warm and toasty for me- you are right she is such a cuddler.

I passed four accidents on the way into work this morning - we had a heavy wet snowfall and roads are really greasy. Two of the accidents were serious, hope they are okay. 

I don't watch tv and it sounds like I am not really missing much. Books are better.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I too love sticky buns with my coffee. Hey Vexel, nice of you to drop by this morning.


----------



## overkill

We are getting the wet and heavy snow right now. Suppose to turn into rain later this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We too are getting snow all day long but with a wind chill of -20, wet and heavy it ain't.


----------



## overkill

Looks like the heavy snow has already stopped, but I am sure it did enough damage to the morning commute to affect a lot of people.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Being stuck in between Steve and Don with all that snow, it's no wonder they are forcasting between 10 and 20cm of snow for us tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I shall send out Daisy with some chicken soup. While she is not Fanny's mom, she took to mothering her a day or so after we got her. She misses Fanny. The chicken soup should help your cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel your pain, all those who are getting snow. We are getting ours on Saturday. Environment Canada first predicted 10-15cm, then upped it to 15-20cm, and then upped it again to 25-35cm of snow. Then, they took away their prediction. Seems the snow will have some rain mixed in to it. However, an inch of rain is a foot of snow. So, we may get a foot of snow and an inch of rain, or two (or more) feet of wind-blown snow. Not sure where we will be able to put it all this time. Keep in mind that they predicted 15cm of snow the other day and St.John's got pounded with 38cm of snow, so Environment Canada is being cautious.


----------



## winwintoo

Here's my invention for dealing with snow.

I suggested this to the City of Regina a couple of years ago, but these are the same people that can't figure out that if you're putting up a sign to indicate that a road is down to one lane because of construction it would be very useful and improve traffic flow if they could also indicate *which lane* is still open. But I digress.

Grain augers. Wrap a heating coil around a grain auger and auger the snow - by the time it gets to the other end, it will be water which can be directed to the sewer. If you do that all winter, you won't have to worry about a flood of spring run-off.

But what do I know. Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, PM your email address and I shall show you the pile of snow that is directly on top of the sewer grate at the end of our cul-de-sac. There is so much snow, with more on the way, that melting it would only result in huge puddles of water trapped in a valley at the base of mountains of snow. Of course, if we could hollow out this mound of snow, it is big enough to house Don's RV.


----------



## Dr.G.

This from Environment Canada -- "Winter storm watch for
St. John's and vicinity issued 

An intensifying low pressure system is forecast to pass southeast of the Avalon Peninsula Saturday morning.

This is an alert to the potential development of dangerous winter weather conditions in these regions."

The last time they told us to be prepared for "dangerous winter weather" was when we were hit with 83cm of snow last winter. This could be very, very dangerous, in that we are not dug out for the storm of a few days ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope the chicken soup helped you to feel somewhat better. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Well, Marc, I hope they are wrong about the weather. I got the pictures you sent me - I don't think I could move all that snow and my back aches just thinking about it.

I just got home from shopping at the newest $ store that opened in the mall - mind boggling array of stuff and it's so easy to over spend because everything is just a dollar   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Good night all. Marc I hope that the storm is not as bad as the last one that hit you. My friend received some pics from family in St. Johns and the amount of snow was jaw dropping!


----------



## SINC

Just dropping by to let you folks know that I am still up and keeping an eye on you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Poor Don fell asleep with a doxie (Casey) in his lap. Fresh tea and coffee are ready, but don't waken Mr. Sleepyhead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, Steve, thank you for your well-wishes. Sadly, Environment Canada just can't tell us how much snow we are going to get. The latest estimation is 10-75cm. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF is back and better than ever!

Marc, with a range like 10-75 cms of snow, they sure give you a best and worst case scenario


----------



## Cameo

Well, I don't know what I could do to help with all that snow, but if I could I would.

They sent me home from work yesterday, so I went back to bed for four hours and slept. Slept all night last night too and although still coughing, feel more alert today. Hope they don't send me home again cause I can't afford another day without pay - I am already taking a week off to be home with the new pup when she comes home. Glad it is Friday.


----------



## MaxPower

Ready. 1. 2. 3. WAKE UP DON!!!!!


----------



## Beej

The weekend is coming, the weekend is coming!


----------



## SINC

Geez, did you have to holler Warren? What a way to awaken. And then I looked out the window and there is yet more snow. Yuk.


----------



## Ena

The worst wake up I can recall is Jimi Hendrix being played loudly at seven am in a youth hostel in Germany. Did the back packing thing around Europe in 1971.

Not going to go into detail about what conditions are like as I look outside my window in light of what the rest of you are going through. Camellias are a lovely sight though


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, hope you are feeling better. The chicken soup and rest should help, as should having both Daisy and Fanny by your side.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, with a range like 10-75 cms of snow, they sure give you a best and worst case scenario." Steve, the problem is the rain. 2 inches of rain and sleet and hail are predicted. If this does not come about, those two inches are coverted to 2 feet of snow. Now the prediction is for 20-25cm of snow and 2 inches of the wet stuff .................... or up to 85cm of snow. As well, it could stall, thus bringing a constant bombing of snow upon us. The worst storm of this kind happened in 1930, when 103cm fell over two days of constant snow. There are rumors of 150cm of snow over three days of constant snow, but they are just rumors ...................................... I hope.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Oh, wait a minute, <looks at clock> good afternoon all! It's been a busy morning but thankfully the week is almost over. I"m looking forward to a relaxing weekend. Too bad I probably won't have one.


----------



## Cameo

Changes again. Boss resigned. A salesman resigned. That leaves me and one sales rep. Been through this once before and so help me if he mucks up
my holiday week with my new pup I will be furious - my week off is planned for
the week following the bosses last day. So, they better be prepared for my pup here at work if I have to come in, cause I am bringing here regardless. I don't want to run this place - I know what the owner is like.
It wouldn't be so bad except that the owner talks to me like I am stupid - I am female after all, at least I am white in his eyes ( I can't stand people who are racist) he flusters me right off the bat and then gets insulting. He is an arrogant.......................you can guess. Instead of support he just gives out crap, and I know this from experience. 

UGGGHHHHHH! Doxie mantra, doxie mantra............here Fanny, .....stroke, stroke,
stroke, stroke,........better......


----------



## SINC

My morning's work is done. Been into the city on sloppy and slippery roads, did my morning in the office. Now for some quick quotes after lunch and the rest of the day is mine. TGIF.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, you need to hire this guy or give his name to some of your newspaper cronies so they can sign him before he gets a better offer. Of course I might be a bit biased in my opinion.



> Ladies and Gentlemen, We have our Top 3 Contestants! This round will be harder than ANY other round. There are 4 words to connect instead of 3 or 2. Next time (If there is a next time,) It'll be 5 words. Here's the answer to Round 2: Snow White Noise Complaint Box. Now for the Top 3:
> 1st to answer correctly was sent at 5:53:49 PM on February 20th. It's Geebs!
> 2nd to answer correctly was sent at 6:35:14 PM on February 20th (very close!) It's Dad!
> The Last to get it right was sent at 10:19:00 PM on February 21st, It's Tenielle!
> Sending in incorrectly at (what the message says,) 1:11:48 on February 22nd, It's Tracy.
> Now for Dad, Geebs and Tenielle, the Third Question. It's Very long, so I filled in some letters.
> 
> No
> G_ _d
> J_ _
> App_ _ c_ _ _ _n
> Fo _ _s
> Due.
> 
> Good Luck you 3! I'll tell you if it's over on Sunday, February 25th. Just a fun fact, this started February 17th! and now it's the 22nd, and it's still going! Could this be the last round? We'll find
> out this Sunday!
> 
> Until Then, (again,) Mackenzie.


This is my ten year old Grandson. I don't know how he comes up with this stuff, but he's been running these "contests" for quite a while. Only recently did he let his parents in on it, so he's doing it all on his own. Last spring, he published his own newspaper too - amazing command of the language!

BTW, can anyone figure out the answer, I'm stumped on this one.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Jeanne. At some point, someone is going to recognize your ability and make YOU boss. Until then, keep up the doxie mantra, remember your breathing exercises, and stroke Fanny gently.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> BTW, can anyone figure out the answer, I'm stumped on this one.
> 
> Margaret


No
Good
Job 
Application
Forms
Due


----------



## Cameo

I don't want to be boss. I am a good assistant, good at making things work and keeping them going. I don't want the hassles of drivers or crew not showing up, claim complaints, management issues........there is enough stress in life without all that crap. I just want them to find a replacement quickly so that I don't have to deal with the owner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I see your point. Good luck.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Glad to be home from a really busy week. Jeanne I hope the work scenario gets solved in a way which benefits you. I am going through the same things at work right now under different circumstances.


----------



## SINC

No
Good
Job 
Application
Focus
Due

? I dunno.


----------



## Dr.G.

It started snowing about 3 hours ago, and I just got in from clearing away 6 inches of snow to let the doxies come outside. It is not heavy snow yet, but at the rate of 2 inches an hour, with the heavy snow yet to come, we are going to get at least 50cm by dawn. Then, if the rain does not come, add another 50 to 100cm by sunset on Saturday. 

Pray for me brothers and sisters.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am just going to cut and paste what I wrote in the weather thread. I am going to try and get the doxies outside one last time for the night, and then call it a night. Paix, mes amis.

It is unreal outside of my house here in St.John's. I can hardly see the street light across the street and none of the homes that are just across the street. It is a total whiteout. In three hours, we have received 20+cm of snow, but the drifts are unreal. This is not dry snow that packs down, but wet snow that keeps building up against anything it hits. Since the wind is swirling around, everyside of everything is being covered with snow. By morning, once again, it shall cover up both of our cars. Luckily, we have three doors by which to exit our home. Hopefully, one of these doors will allow us to get outside in the morning. I have been out four times in the past three hours trying to keep the doors free of snow and a path to where I put my seven shovels. I had to bring in two of these shovels to store inside in case I can't see where they are in the morning.

Once again, Environment Canada is going to say "Sorry, but the low stalled and you got caught under it again." We shall see.
"


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you are feeling better in the morning, both physically and emotionally. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Hope you get a break in the weather soon Marc. I think you've paid your dues for the year. 

Time to turn in. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Someone else will have to get breakfast made today. I shall be outside shovelling. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sadly, the only thing that broke was a shovel. We still have until late April for the heavy snow, so we are down to two more months of winter.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et ll. Welcome to the weekend. I put out fresh fruit and made a big pot of fresh oatmeal, great for a cold morning along with the tea and coffee. Today will be spent taking pictures of some of the recent jobs we completed.

In case anyone is curious, here are two shots of a very complicated installation we finished yesterday on an acreage out near Darwell, Alberta. The homeowner had a large fireplace in the basement and wanted a design to allow as much heat as possible to rise from the walk out basement to the ground floor above. We came up with removing the walls around the landing and replacing them with spindles. This job is done all in top grade maple and is now ready for staining. We leave that job to the painting contractors.










The upper level view before we started.










The same view finished on upper level looking down.










View from walk out basement showing spindled area to allow for heat to rise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the food and drink, Don. I shall have it for brunch.

I am a lover of the sorts of stairways and spindles you do. My wife wants to move somewhere with less snow and to a home with no stairs, which are bad for doxie backs.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm still trying to figure out how to get my iPhoto library back.

And I'm trying to remember how it came to be lost in the first place. I was playing around with photo gallery software last weekend and if one of those applications moved my library - well I don't want to say what I'll do - I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have moved and renamed my iPhoto library.

Needless to say, I'm pretty upset, so I'll grab a coffee and a sticky bun and get back to work.

Margaret


----------



## Beej

Morning all. A beautiful sunny day here, so I'm going to go look for my shadow. I hope the wind is less painful than yesterday.

Nice pics, Sinc.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Came in to work for a few hours today to get some things done around here while there is no one to bother me. Coffee is much needed today since it was a late night of hockey last night.


----------



## MLeh

Happy Saturday, all.

My daughter is home from Hawaii. She had some adventures and has some interesting commentary on the American medical system. Apparently the paramedics were 'overenthusiastic' - take whatever meaning you like from that.

Normally I would have been majorly choked that she lost her cell phone, but in the overall scheme of things it was a relatively minor thing. I was up at 2:30 am one day, in the middle of her trip, phoning Rogers to deactivate it ... (I love talking to voice recognition software, don't you? Imagine trying to speak quietly into the phone at 2:30 am, so as not to wake the rest of the house, but having to shout "YES" or "CELLULAR" at the stupid thing ...)

To add icing to the cake, we can't, for some strange reason, get any of our computers to recognise the (new) card in her camera, so although the pictures are on the camera, and we can view them on the camera, we can't download them. They have a card reader at her school so she's going to take the card there and see if she can download them and burn them onto a CD.

Anyway ... quite the adventure ... Quite happy to have her home safe & sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Elaine, "safe and sound" makes everything else more manageable.


----------



## MLeh

Reading about 'snow rage' in Nfld ...CBC link .

Time to share the 'mantra of the doxie' with the neighbours, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, the writer of this CBC article must have been writing it from Halifax. We got 45cm of snow (25cm last night and 20cm this morning), not the reported 15cm, and we did not get that much freezing rain.

However, on our cul-de-sac, we have two single moms, and we all chip in and help out each other. Thus, no doxie mantras are really needed on my street. Less snow, yes, but there is no neighborly tension.


----------



## overkill

Almost done work for the day. Looking to go see my mom this afternoon and catch up on things.

Lots of sleep is on the schedule for tonight.


----------



## winwintoo

good news!

I got back most of my image files. Now I just have to go through them and see if i can figure out what's missing.

I'm doing a happy dance.

Marc, I snuck in and picked up the Doxie file recovery team while you were out shoveling - I didn't think you'd mind. They having a rest and will head back in an hour or so.

Take care Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, no problem with the loan of the Doxie file recovery team. There is so much snow, and it is so deep, that it is actually harmful for them to try and play in this deep snow. As well, out back, where we have 6 and 8 foot high fences, the snow has drifted over both of these fences, thus allowing the doxies freedom to roam into other people's back gardens. Better that they work on files than mischief on someone elses property.

Kudos on your recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Lots of sleep is on the schedule for tonight." I echo this sentiment, Steve. I told my wife that I would go out two more times today to shovel, and then that was that. Since 9PM last night, I have been outside shoveling seven times. Two more will make 9 times. Then, it will be sleep and no movement for me ........................ until tomorrow morning, when it all starts over again.

My neighbor, who is a meteoroligist for the off-shore oil companies, has said that there is a good chance we will not see the sun until St.Patrick's Day.


----------



## MaxPower

While everyone has been dealing with snow, and spindles and computer issues, I have been working my tail off at the Toronto Outdoor Adventure Show.

I have come to the conclusion that this will be my last show since it is not turning out as successful as I originally hoped it would be. I guess with snow on the ground an the temps in the negative, people aren't worrying about sun protection. Go figure.

On the positive side, I have been handing out a lot of pamphlets and business cards, so hopefully my web traffic will increase. It has been good exposure none the less.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, sorry to hear about the slowness at the Toronto Outdoor Adventure Show re your product. Still, as you say, the website might prove to be your hidden asset. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My wife has promised to make me a great Calgary-style breakfast. I shall get it after a couple of hours of shovelling outside, with the doxies running about, giving her a chance to sleep in. If you knew how my wife cooked you would know that I am getting the best of this deal.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Soon you shall be able to teach Shayla "The Way of the Doxie". Hopefully, your job situation shall not interrupt this important bonding experience. I recall the first time little Rosie opened up her eyes and began to focus upon my face. Tears came to my eyes. 

Have a peaceful night. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. I am hunkering down with a cold one to watch a movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might just join you, Don. I could use a break from all this snow. See you soon. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone, just got in from dinner with my mom. It was nice to spend some time with her since I have been very busy for the past few weeks with work.

Marc, hopefully your neighbour can have some of the bad luck weather reporting that we always get here in the GTA where by they can never get the weather right and that you will have sunshine all the way to St. Patty's 

Going to watch the end of the Calgary/San Jose game here. Have not watched a live hockey game on a Saturday night for a while as well. I think I have some Guiness in my fridge with my name on it. Thanks for the nudge Don.


----------



## winwintoo

Here's what you guys need.

Russians congregate over internet, drink via USB shot glasses

http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/02/2-21-07-usb_shot_glass.jpg

Just kidding   

Marc, can I come for breakfast? Calgarians sure like their breakfast, many restaurants were more popular for breakfast than any other meal when I lived there.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

There must be some kind of rule or law that days off go by more quickly than work days. Back to work for me tomorrow. 

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to call it a night. :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Oh my, last out first in. Oh well, I put on the tea and coffee in anticipation of that Calgary style breakfast someone spoke of yesterday.


----------



## winwintoo

Please. Stop banging around. I've been dozing here in the chair since about 4 a.m.

Couldn't sleep - don't know what that's about.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

OK, next time I will tippy toe.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Got a chance to sleep in for once which felt really good. Nothing planned for today, just some relaxation and my hockey game tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. My wife made homemade waffles, maple syrup, bacon, muffins, coffee and a special juice. After three hours of shoveling, I was ready for that meal. Sat for a bit after brunch and then went out for another couple of hours to shovel. We are all trying to clear out space for the next snow, which comes tonight and into tomorrow. We shall see. Must go out and take some pics of all this snow.


----------



## Cameo

Well I spent this weekend hibernating. Puttering around the house, and believe it or not - watching tv. That is a rarity for me. 

Marc - Regardless of what they want I will not work March 5th cause that is the day I am picking up my pup and I can't work on the 8th cause I promised my son I would take him for his road test. I will take the puppy to work if they make me work the other days - not the best scenario but the best I can do. I have the feeling it will be a moot point anyhow - I think they will shut the office down completely and just handle everything from head office - so I will be job hunting again. Always happens at just the worst time.........sigh. Sent out some resumes tonight.

Keep your chin up though Marc - you won't be shovelling forever, though it must seem like it.

We had such nice weather yesterday - opened up a couple of windows for some fresh air - then tonight we get a lousy storm, not bad but the wind is sharp and nasty. 

Cold is just about gone, my dad is home from the hospital - he went in the beginning of the week but they didn't find the problem and it seems to have passed.

Here's looking to Spring, gonna keep hopes up that it is soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, glad to hear of your decision re the pup. Hopefully, you will not have to take her to work with you. Sorry to hear of the possibility of your position being made "moot" due to the closure of the office.

"Keep your chin up though Marc - you won't be shovelling forever, though it must seem like it." Only 77 more days to go with shovelling. I refuse to shovel after Mother's Day ..................... even though we still get snow after mid-May. I let Mother Nature take care of that snow, since it is usually no more than 6-8 inches. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

My whole body aches from this week of shovelling, so I shall call it a night. I am even too tired to watch to Academy Awards. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Go see Jeanne if you would. I think she could use a hug just about now. Be careful not to squash Fanny if she is holding her. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, so sad to read of more troubles with your job situation. You seem to have things well in hand by sending out resumes. Good luck with it as 'puppy day' nears.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with assorted freshly baked goodies, for all of you who have just come inside from shovelling ................ or who are grateful that you don't have to shovel much.

Only about 5 inches of fresh snow fell overnight, so no major shovelling this morning. Nothing major is predicted for the rest of the week, just light flurries, so that means 3-6 inches every day. We just passed the 15 foot mark for snowfall this winter, so at this rate, with no end in sight, we have a chance to beat the record snowfall of 21 feet of snow, set back in 2000/01. We shall see.

Have a good day, my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, your avatar pic is a great shot of a King Charles.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Looks like we are all trying to sleep in a bit today. I know I was. Coffe and tea is ready and we have some bacon and eggs this morning.

Jeanne sorry to hear about your job situation. I do hope it all works out in a favourable position for you. I never liked dealing with uncertainty.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Sorry to be whining _AGAIN!!! _Thanks for putting up with me.

Life is such a roller coaster.............the downs are faster and longer than the ups.
I have to get brave and get my own thing going - but design work isn't something that is going to pay the bills right away so I guess I have to get my butt in gear, advertise what I can do and then convince myself that maybe I am good enough to do it. 

Marc, maybe this year spring will come faster than other years. I will remain optomistic for you.

Ann, thanks for the thoughts - things will be fine, I am sometimes such a whiner. 

I will leave tea and coffee for everyone, the sticky buns were stored properly and still seem fairly fresh so I will leave those out too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. I take two "e's" in my "coffe".  Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, maybe this year spring will come faster than other years. I will remain optomistic for you." Jeanne, I remain optimistic for you as well. Hopefully, your "roller coaster ride" shall be a bit easier, and in the upward direction. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, Steve, Jeanne et all.

I peeked in about an hour ago and no one was up, so not wanting to awake anyone, I tip toed out.

A coffee sounds good and I think I will grab a sticky bun.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son is working at the Calgary Y until late April. He was going to visit his uncle in Edmonton to catch the outdoor display of honor for "the Moose". However, he had to work today. He was greeted, however, by the Phoenix Coyotes hockey team who came to this Y to work out this morning. Sadly, Gretsky was not there with them.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: Gretzky and Calgary are two words that are never used in the same paragraph (well ... not unless it includes the word 'whiner'). 

(you may want to note, however, the correct spelling of the name for future reference or to use on trips to Edmonton, which has the shortest freeway in the world named for a hockey player)


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, Wayne Gretzky has turned over day to day coaching to Whine Greksky. Thus, the spelling is correct. Moose Messier is also welcomed in NYC, along with Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## winwintoo

Here's the latest question in my grandson's latest "stump the old folks" game.



> Good
> B_ _
> B_ _e
> S_ _
> A_ _ m_ _
> D_ _ t _r
> Who


Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Yup I could have used an extra 'e' in my coffee this morning. The weekend sleep-ins sure carried over to today


----------



## Dr.G.

Good bye bite sue animal doctor who.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, this is called the "cloze procedure".


----------



## SINC

Whew! Long day and more of the same tomorrow. 

Meetings with my banker, appraisal of our house, meetings with my partners, pick up cheque in Onaway, and present offer on home. How will I ever get it all done?

I know, one at a time. That's how.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is his Lordship moving? A castle perhaps???


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, was thinking of you today re your job situation. Any good news to report?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope the rising sun finds you in even better spirits than the setting sun left you. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is his Lordship moving? A castle perhaps???


No such luck. I own a real estate investment company with two friends. We buy homes for cash, no mortgage, do some cosmetic work on them, then resell them at a profit. Then of course pay the appropriate taxes and divvy the leftovers at year end.

We just bought one verbally and I have to formally present the offer tomorrow for $395,000. We'll spend about $15,000 on it and resell it two months after closure for $485,000 or so. Sometimes we do better than that.

It helps to fill in the spare time between the newspaper job and owning a third of the spindle company. If I am not careful, I could be working as much as five hours a day again.

Ain't retirement grand?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Good bye bite sue animal doctor who.


Nope, sorry, not the right answer.

Margaret


----------



## overkill

Quiet evening with some TV and music. Hit the showers and then off to bed. Long day tomorrow, out visiting business partners for half the day. See you all at breakfast.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> "stump the old folks" game.


Good
Boy
Blue
Sea
Animal 
Doctor
Who

Probably not ...


----------



## SINC

Night all, I'm done.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea is ready to be served. Also some hot apply cider for anyone who wants a mug full. NY and Montreal style bagels hot out of the oven. Fruit platter s where it always is. Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that sort of "flipping" is very profitable in parts of our country. Kudos.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Steve, I had missed part of your post the other day, didn't mean to ignore you... uncertainty drives me nutty. And I am a _whiner_..............I am basically angry because I have to deal with the owner - who treats everyone like they are completely stupid, which flusters me and then of course, inevitably, I end up _looking_ like I AM stupid - and I am not. It is my own fault for letting him do it - cause he knows he does. I am willing to compromise my vacation and work with the company through this - but I know how I will be treated again, so I resent it.

Thanks for all your breakfasts - I will have some fruit today I think.

Marc, I don't know yet what is going on next week because he is ignoring my questions.

We did a blacklight/rear projection workshop at our photography club last night - what a lot of fun.

Warmer today and the next few days look warmer still - yayyyyy!

Breeder states she can see one of the females who has the confidence to do well with the obedience/rally training that I want to do - she is going to send me a picture. Pup is not afraid of anything, but is not dominent. Monday is a looooooooooong way away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, in the final analysis, you need to look out for what is best for your emotional/physical and financial health. You know this, and you shall do this. 

"Pup is not afraid of anything, but is not dominent." This is the quality of a fine show dog. Do you intend to show Shayla?


----------



## overkill

No need to apologize Jeanne. As Marc said you need to do whats best for you and look out for yourself. Hopefully better days are right around the corner for you.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> Marc: Gretzky and Calgary are two words that are never used in the same paragraph (well ... not unless it includes the word 'whiner').
> 
> (you may want to note, however, the correct spelling of the name for future reference or to use on trips to Edmonton, which has the shortest freeway in the world named for a hockey player)


Blasphemer!!!

Of course this is coming from a Brantford Boy (where Gretzkey grew up).


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Good
> Boy
> Blue
> Sea
> Animal
> Doctor
> Who
> 
> Probably not ...


Correct!! 

I don't think we get a prize though   

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Correct!!
> 
> I don't think we get a prize though
> 
> Margaret


Oh, the reward is in the doing.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Slept in a bit, but then I was up late. Busy day, so I am going to get right at it. 

I noticed lotus posted in the stickie thread yesterday "Don't Be Shy" lamenting the disappearance of Sheamusj. That reminded me we have not seen him or Carex here since the holiday season, nor lotus either.


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> Blasphemer!!!
> 
> Of course this is coming from a Brantford Boy (where Gretzkey grew up).


I find it amusing that a native Calgarian is the only one who can spell the name correctly.

(only one 'e' - Gretzky)


----------



## Cameo

Yes Marc, I intend to show in the Obedience trials. The breeder is going to train me to train my dog - she has offered her services to me - how well the pup does reflects on her kennels. I have seen the training of her own dogs - the mother of the pup is a SAR dog.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> I find it amusing that a native Calgarian is the only one who can spell the name correctly.
> 
> (only one 'e' - Gretzky)


OOPS!! Typing as I was rushing out of the door.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Jeanne. Dogs make great pets, but can also be show dogs if they are able to in the final analysis. Good luck.

Any news about the job situation?


----------



## Cameo

They are avoiding my questions. Next week is not at all busy so maybe they will be content if I just offer to drop in occasionally. ???


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Jeanne.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Stopping by for a small snack and coffee then off to bed. Night all, see you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I am impressed that you are able to drink coffee prior to going to bed. For me, it's herbal tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis. See you all on the flip side.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, tomorrow shall be a better day for you. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Me too. Night all.

Long day and tomorrow is my quarterly check up with the Saw Bones. He hates it when I'm havin' fun. And then there is that $500 bill for three months supply of meds again tomorrow too.

Hell, I may just stay in bed.


----------



## Ena

I sometimes think of having a day in bed but the guilt of wasting a day kicks in.
That and the lure of a cup of coffee


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee, tea and apple cider ready for all to enjoy. We have crepes and pancakes this morning. Crepes are stuffed with fresh fruit and topped with carmelized peaches. 

Marc, depends on the type of coffe I drink before bed. Usually espresso is the only one that I get a kick of enerygy from. Other coffees for some reason dont have a profound affect on me with respect to energy and alertness.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Steve et al. Thanks for breakfast.

Warmer outside, that is good. My landlord has gone south, I volunteered
my sons help with the two shepherds he has - only now my son is a little 
worried about approaching them on their leads to let them off for a run
while their daughter works. I assured him that our landlord wouldn't have
asked us to do this if he thought there was going to be a problem. They are
funny - they bark at us like crazy, even after I call them over and pat them,
they are still barking.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve and Jeanne. Thanks for the breakfast, I love crepes. I have been working on editing the three columns and have just finished filing them and the rest of the day is mine. Make that mine and the doctor's.

Did Marc Sleep in this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Marc went to see his orthopedic surgeon. I need a knee replacement. Got put on the wait list. 4-7 years. I said, "No problem." Seriously, he gave me a cortisone shot for the pain. Hopefully, that will hold me for the rest of the winter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Marc's knee feels strange ................... as it diminished pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Marc wants to know how Jeanne is making out today at work. Why not ask Gracie to ask her and then let him know. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## winwintoo

Boy those must be some strong drugs that Dr. G is on for his knee pain   

It's snowing like crazy here but I don't shovel, so it doesn't bother me.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, a cortisone shot along with a shot of Doxie Delight. 

Our snow comes this weekend .................. sadly, I can't get out of shovelling.


----------



## Cameo

Hello,

Work is okay today...............the owner comes down from Peterborough tomorrow so I should have news of some sort and should know what I am up to next week.
They are ttalking to the fellow who does the packing here (he has been in the business for over 20 years) to do dispatch and if he agrees then I will be happier as he will have to deal with the owner and not me. Also, that would mean that I could at least take a couple of days off next week and that is better than none.
I will try to stay optomistic on this.

I hope the cortizone works for the knee for the rest of the winter. You will have strong arms and shoulders after all the shovelling.

Margaret - my son does the shovelling for me and we haven't really had a lot of snow so I can't complain either.

Last night I took my youngest son out to practice driving skills. He backed down the driveway (it is referred to as a "lane" actually and you could fit about seven cars) and misjudged - so he got stuck on the edge of the lawn. Hence, we met the fellow who runs the bed and breakfast down the road as he stopped and pulled us out. That is one way to meet the neighbours I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck tomorrow, Jeanne. May things work out in a Cameo-friendly manner. We shall see.

As for the shots, we too shall see. As for my strength, my son works out 5 times a week and is always pissed when I can easily beat him at arm wrestling each winter.


----------



## medic03

winwintoo said:


> Boy those must be some strong drugs that Dr. G is on for his knee pain


Thank you Margaret, I had to reread his posts a couple of times and couldn't figure out what he was saying (Sybil came to mind). 
Marc, did the nice man with the needle put it in your knee or somewhere else


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, yes, "the nice man with the needle" stuck it in my knee. The pain was real, but lasted for only a few seconds. I am fine now, thank you for your concern.


----------



## winwintoo

It's down to the final round and I'm afraid I've lost.  



> Oh
> M_
> G_ _l
> F_ i_ _ d
> S_ _p
> C_ _ t _ in
> H_ _ k
> H_ _d
> Hockey


I'm stumped

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Oh
My
Girl 
Friend
Ship
Captain
Hook
Hand 
Hockey


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh
My
Goal
Friend
Stop
Creatin
Hook
Hold
Hockey


----------



## winwintoo

The second last word has me stumped - it's a chain word phrase thing.

Oh
My

My
Girl

Girl
Friend

Friend
Ship

Ship
Captain

Captain
Hook

Hook
H_ _d?

H_ _d?
Hockey

I don't think I won.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Hook Hand
Hand Hockey


----------



## Dr.G.

You have a very smart grandson, Margaret.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> As for my strength, my son works out 5 times a week and is always pissed when I can easily beat him at arm wrestling each winter.



Jeanne, great to hear some good news from you today. Hope the final word is to your liking.

Marc, using a bad word! I'm shocked and appalled  

Very odd day here. Snow storm with whiteout conditions for five minutes.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Hook Hand
> Hand Hockey


What is hand hockey? That was the correct answer by the way.

He is smart and we're all very proud of him.

The next game is "Amazing Race" style. The first question is "what's the store number of the Walmart at Gordon Rd. and Albert St.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Did all you folks see that I got it correct on the last post of the previous page #2660?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Did all you folks see that I got it correct on the last post of the previous page #2660?


Yes, I did see your answer, but at the time I didn't think it was correct. I've since gotten confirmation from the quiz master and I'm still puzzled about the meaning of "hand hockey"

I guess that's why I didn't win.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, the word "pee" is in the Bible, as is "piss". So, don't shoot me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, when we get whiteout snow storms they usually last all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

overkill said:


> Good morning everyone. Coffee, tea and apple cider ready for all to enjoy. We have crepes and pancakes this morning. Crepes are stuffed with fresh fruit and topped with carmelized peaches.
> 
> Marc, depends on the type of coffe I drink before bed. Usually espresso is the only one that I get a kick of enerygy from. Other coffees for some reason dont have a profound affect on me with respect to energy and alertness.


Steve,

It's funny, but strong tasting coffees like espresso do not have a high caffeine rating. Roasting the bean actually takes away the caffeine. Lighter roasts have higher caffeine, but do not taste as strong.

This is why I always opt for a medium roast. The best of both worlds.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. It's been a long time since I've been the first one in.

Coffee and tea is on. The waffle bar is open with fresh fruit, whipped cream and an assortment of various syrups.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Warren and all. Thanks for the coffee and the information regarding the caffeine intake on the different coffee strengths. Guess its all psychilogical with me and the coffee 

Freezing rain warning has been issued for the GTA along with 5cms of snow expected this afternoon and tonight. Try and get out of work before the worst of it comes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Thanks for the coffee and fruit. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Well, hopefully I at least find out what I am able to do next week today.
Weather is going to be kind of funny today I gather - they are calling for freezing rain, rain pellets and/or snow turning to rain overnight. I think that is what they said. Not looking forward to the drive home.

I hope I haven't been tooooo negative or down lately.............we need a place to vent sometimes and I think that maybe I have been venting tooo much in the negative here lately. Thanks for putting up with me and I will try to look at things in a better light.

I gave up coffee years ago - never really drank a lot of it - I only drink it now if I am at someone's house and that is what is being served. I understood tea, which I do drink too much of, has more caffiene than coffee but I don't find that it affects my sleep in any way.

Thanks again for breakfast

Jeanne


----------



## medic03

Jeanne, there is no such thing as venting too much when you are doing it with friends. It is the mark of a true friend when they realize you just need to vent - you don't necessarily need or want any advice - just somebody to listen. You have been there for us when we have needed to vent. 
Take care today! And I hope everyone gets home early today - we are supposed to be getting freezing rain by the afternoon rush hour.


----------



## medic03

Marc, did you feel instant relief from the cortisone? Did it get rid of all the pain? Did they say you are going to just keep getting shots for the next 4-7 years before the knee replacement?


----------



## Cameo

Thank you.

This thread has been my sanity sometimes. I am a fairly solitary person, not quite sure why because I like people. I love living in the country - my new home is fantastic and my landlord is wonderful. They have gone south so I am exercising their dogs for them - took them for a walk last night and since I was not in a good mood from work this was a great way to lighten the mood. My son was going to let the pup loose during the day for exercise but when the shepherd raised his hackles, my son decided he didn't want to get closer. The pup is just used to my son shooing him back home off the road as the two shepherds were normally loose. The pup though is a roamer and would get out onto the highway so while they are down south the pup is chained. I was able to get him off the chain last night with no problems and they both behaved very well. 

mmmmmm, haven't had waffles for awhile, very tasty - you are a good cook Warren thank you.

Well, owner is stuck on the 407 with a flat tire so I guess he won't be in for a little bit.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Notice there is no "good" attached. I spent yesterday undergoing tests for half the day and the nice lady who asked me to drink a cup of some awful stuff warned me that I might feel "some" nausea or have the runs as a side effect of this concoction. I awoke at 2:30 and headed for the throne room not sure which end should be placed over the bowl.

It has been a rough night and I will spend the day confined to quarters. I hate it when that happens.

Oh well, my two volume DVD set of Ma and Pa Kettle movies arrived yesterday. I bought them jointly with my two friends that I camp with in June for nostalgia during our five days together this year. I think I will prescreen them just to pass the time.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Oh well, my two volume DVD set of Ma and Pa Kettle movies arrived yesterday. I bought them jointly with my two friends that I camp with in June for nostalgia during our five days together this year. I think I will prescreen them just to pass the time.


Sorry about your difficult night Don, but staying in and watching Ma and Pa Kettle should get you in the mood for work  

Ma and Pa Kettle movies are among my all-time favs as well and I'm sure my kids only ever saw parts of one of them, but for some reason they nick-named me "Kettle" in honor of the movie - there were worse things they could have called me so I wasn't offended.

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Well - they want to make sure that I get my holidays so that I don't ask for
days in the busy season - so I get my holidays from the 6th - 12th after all.
They are going to test a fellow out and since I had carefully planned my time off during a quiet time he will be here to answer the phones at any rate.

I told them I can be reached for assistance if necessary and I can take the time off without worrying too much. The fellow is nice enough - but a bit strange, I am thinking he may be a bit of a leech.......................but even dealing with that is better than dealing dispatch issues with the owner. Now, I don't know if we are hiring - we are just testing waters at the moment - but it is still a barrier til we do hire another manager. OR if they hire just a dispatch then they can up me to manager of the office - just so long as I am not responsible for the boys.

Back on the upswing of the roller coaster I think.............


----------



## Cameo

Don, I hope by now that you are feeling better.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, did you feel instant relief from the cortisone? Did it get rid of all the pain? Did they say you are going to just keep getting shots for the next 4-7 years before the knee replacement?" No. No. No. I have a choice -- pain or some new meds that are not really proven safe. I am choosing to stay in pain rather than be a test subject.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, vent all you want. Just remember your doxie mantra and breathing to bring you back to a state of serenity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear of your negative reaction to the meds. Not an easy situation to experience.


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> I am choosing to stay in pain rather than be a test subject.


Oh come on live on the edge better living through chemistry remember


----------



## medic03

Don, is Ann home to take care of you today? Hope you're feeling better. Just a little piece of advice - always have a garbage can beside the toilet so you never have to choose which end to put in


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh come on live on the edge better living through chemistry remember." Treena, I don't like being a "beta subject". The pain has been chronic for so long that I don't think about it much, and thus, it does not bother me except when I get the sharp jolts of pain. Then, I think someone has driven a needle into my knee.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don, is Ann home to take care of you today? Hope you're feeling better. Just a little piece of advice - always have a garbage can beside the toilet so you never have to choose which end to put in


Nope Treena, Ann is at work and I am alone.

And yep, I keep a rectangular plastic waste basket in the bathroom as my "magazine rack" for just such emergencies.


----------



## overkill

Don sorry to hear about the bad night last night. Hope youre feeling better now.

I am sticking it out at work since looking through the office window I can see all the of the cars just in a stand still with this weather. Nothing much can be done except wait it out til traffic dies down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the Doxie Emergency Squad is on standby. Still, you seem to have things under control. Hopefully, it shall pass quickly (no pun intended) and you shall be back to your old friendly and lively self.


----------



## overkill

Drive home was not as bad as I thought it was going to be. Got home in 20 mins. Looks like everyone tried to get home before the storm came and that left nobody on the roads this evening for when I left. Pretty windy outside, so just going to relax a bit and enjoy some quiet time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, "quiet time" is a good time, especially when you are inside from all of the wind and snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck with Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I had a couple of friends drop over to have a cold one with me, which lifted my spirits. Had some nice soft boiled eggs and toast and am feeling much better as of now. Hopefully well enough to go to work tomorrow as there are things that need doing.


----------



## SINC

Time to call it a night again. FeXL called this evening. He will be in town from Coaldale tomorrow and he and I will get together for a couple of hours tomorrow night. Should be fun.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. My oldest has been getting up early so here I am.

So as per, coffee, tea and juice are ready and The French toast is being made as I type. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the breakfast Warren. Once again TGIF has come and I am very thankful of that. Probably a half day today since I worked late last night waiting out the storm. Have to run around a bit this afternoon and then off to Niagara this weekend for my birthday! My girlfriend and I are going to try our luck at the casino for a while and just have a nice relaxing time.


----------



## Cameo

Well wasn't sure what to expect when I got up this morning as we had high winds and freezing rain last night. My driveway - a laneway really - was a sheet of ice. It had turned to rain this morning and although some of the roads north of me are closed because of the weather my drive wasn't too bad. There are hydro lines down in areas because of ice loaded tree branches that have come down and I heard there were a couple of poles down too. The temperature is supposed to drop and this will turn back to snow. 

Warren - you make great french toast - thank you

I hope March isn't too discouraged with the snow they have gotten. We need to find a warm wind and send it his way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast, Warren. Glad to hear that you are safe, Jeanne, and well, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning here in St.John's, with -1C and blue skies. It is the calm before the storm, with 5-30cm of blowing snow predicted for Saturday, and then a repeat for Sunday. We might not get the freezing rain and sleet, which means a total of 1-2 feet of total snow accumulation. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. A busy day ahead as I have to be in spruce Grove for the morning, the shop in the afternoon and out with FeXL in the evening. All this when I feel better, but not 100%. 80% maybe, but I should improve as the day wears on.

Had to pass on breakfast for now, just a coffee. I will see how it goes in an hour or so.


----------



## overkill

Glad to hear your on the road to recovery Don.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Good morning all. A busy day ahead as I have to be in spruce Grove for the morning, the shop in the afternoon and out with FeXL in the evening. All this when I feel better, but not 100%. 80% maybe, but I should improve as the day wears on.
> 
> Had to pass on breakfast for now, just a coffee. I will see how it goes in an hour or so.


I also cook to order Don.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> A fine sunny morning here in St.John's, with -1C and blue skies. It is the calm before the storm, with 5-30cm of blowing snow predicted for Saturday, and then a repeat for Sunday. We might not get the freezing rain and sleet, which means a total of 1-2 feet of total snow accumulation. We shall see.


Marc,

Wen I was at the outdoor adventure show on Sunday, I met with another exhibitor about one hour south of St. John's. Her and her husband run a B&B as well as a kayak tour company. Strangely she never heard of you.

I mentioned to her how St. John's is getting hammered with snow and how sorry I felt for you people. She said in a very strong Newfoundland way "Don't feel sorry for us." Good for her.

Any way, she may turn out to be a wholesale customer of mine come summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, any Glassman here in NL has to be related to me. Of course, with only my son, my wife, my ex-wife and yours truly around, it is not likely that someone would know me .............. unless they were a teacher. I have taught 7500 undergrad and grad students here at Memorial's Faculty of Education, so I am known in the education field.

The "don't feel sorry for us" has been something I have experienced since I first came here 30 years ago. I agree with her sentiments. This is why I have to chuckle at times when others in different provinces bemoan their 15cm of snow. If they only knew. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

She was of no relation Marc, Not a Glassman anyway. She just seemed to know everyone in NL. I just mentioned that I knew a tele professor at MUN and she asked Who?

And I don't understand why people moan when we get 15 - 20 cm of snow in one shot. Big deal. Deal with it. Better call in the Military


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, there are times when 15-20cm in one shot would be wished for, especially if there is little wind. This is the sort of snow that is easily pushed aside and then thrown atop of the evergrowing mounds of snow throughout the city. It is when we get 35-75cm of snow, blown around by 100+kp/h winds, that cause the havoc. These storms make drifts that cover cars. That is when it gets dangerous here in St.John's. We have already had five such storms this winter, with #6 predicted for tomorrow. In this century, we have had a low of only two 35+cm storms, and as high as 13 35+cm storms to deal with in a winter. Thus, 7 is about average for a winter. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Just back from Spruce Grove and will now do a couple of quotes, then it is a nap for this guy.

Gotta get in shape to chug a few back with FeXL at West Ed Mall tonight.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm having the first true "day off" since I started working for my son. I've taken days often, but in the back of my mind I kept thinking that I should be working instead of wasting time, but today, I have no work waiting for me and I'm kind of enjoying the freedom.

I'll grab a coffee and put my feet up for a bit before I decide how best to spent my day.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Had a bit of a bad afternoon. Unusual for me but I had to use my Nitro spray which happens only about twice a year or so, followed by a three hour "nap". 

Oh well, a couple of pints with FeXL tonight and I'll be fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, have a small one for me.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Don hope all is well and youre relaxing this evening. Just finishing up some work tonight before the start of the long weekend. Lots of activities this weekend, so it should be a lot of fun. Have not had a full weekend of stuff in a while.

Throwing a surprise engagement party for my cousin and her fiance tomorrow night. They think they are coming over for my birthday. That should be fun. Also going to Niagara on Sunday night with my girlfriend to have some fun and relaxation. Off Monday from work so I will enjoy it all  Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The storm that hit ON, PQ, NB, NS is now headed our way and gaining strength. Guess you all know what I shall be doing for most of tomorrow and Sunday, so I won't even mention it here and now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. When exactly does Shayla arrive? Paix et bon chance.


----------



## SINC

Back home after meeting FeXL at West Ed Mall in the Sherlock Holmes Pub where we had a great visit and I consumed three pints of Newcastle Brown Ale.

Normally I would only have had two, but I had the extra for Marc. At $7.50 a pint, three were plenty. 

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready to be served, and made-to-order breakfasts are also ready. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the coffee Marc.

Made to Order breakfast eh? Is there a traditional Jewish breakfast you could make?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. No, made-to-order breakfasts have no religious traditions behind it. The finest eating establishments have no menus. You just walk in and order what you want, which they then make for you made-to-order.

A traditional Jewish breakfast in New York City would be a freshly toasted bagel, cream cheese, a bit of lox if you want, and some fruit.


----------



## MaxPower

I think I'll pass on the Bagel Marc. They usually feel like a ton of bricks in my stomach.

How about some Farm fresh eggs, sunny side up, bacon, peameal bacon, hash browns and toast? With a side of Orange Juice. Danke.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Warren and everyone else. Thanks for the coffee this morning Marc. Hitting the spot as we speak. 

Just in the office a bit today to finish up some work the off to my mom's place tonight to have the surprise engagement party for my cousin. Whole family is coming so thats about 35 people. Will be nice.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I think I'll pass on the Bagel Marc. They usually feel like a ton of bricks in my stomach.


Morning Gents, thanks for the coffee. Had the luxury of lounging in bed until 8:00 this morning. Must of been those Newcastle Brown Ales last night.

I'm with you on the bagels Warren, they do exactly the same thing to me. I'll have the same order as you, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, Don, if you tried one of my wife's Montreal-style bagels, which are lighter and thinner than a NYC bagel, you would quickly change your mind. Trust me on the reality of this statement.


----------



## overkill

Marc I do miss they days when I was able to walk to the local bakery in Montreal to pick up some fresh bagels.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, if I had known you were drinking Newkie Broon I'd have asked you to have one for me too  
I was born in Newcastle upon Tyne and our family went back to Scotland when I was five. At least my mother had the good fortune to give birth to me on Robert Burns Day


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, my mom was born and raised in Montreal, but I was born and raised in New York City. So, my memories are of making the "fresh bagel run" to a local Jewish bakery about two blocks from my home.


----------



## Beej

A little bit of a grey day, but I think it's time for a walk. Happy Saturday everyone, and belated TGIF.


----------



## SINC

Good idea Beej, time to stroll over to the local for my afternoon pint and Keno game.


----------



## SINC

Been there, done that.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, Don, if you tried one of my wife's Montreal-style bagels, which are lighter and thinner than a NYC bagel, you would quickly change your mind. Trust me on the reality of this statement.


Perhaps for a lunch sometime. Just not for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, for lunch we add smoked meat on the bagel, or keep with the traditional rye bread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Fanny is on her way home which means Shayla is on her way, or currently with you. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

Coffee, tea and juice are served. And how does a nice stack of pancakes with maple syrup sound this morning?


----------



## SINC

Good morning Warren, sounds real good to me. Hungry after writing for the past hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast sounds good, Warren. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Warren. Need to start packing for my trip now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Steve. To where are you bound?


----------



## SINC

If I recall, Steve is off to his cousin's birthday party with 35 members of his family. 



Ena said:


> Sinc, if I had known you were drinking Newkie Broon I'd have asked you to have one for me too
> I was born in Newcastle upon Tyne and our family went back to Scotland when I was five. At least my mother had the good fortune to give birth to me on Robert Burns Day



Ann, I have always enjoyed a few glasses of Newkie Broon. I find it rivals the Irish brew Kilkenny for smoothness and fine taste.


----------



## Beej

Great, now I'm thinking about my lovely Stella. Nice day outside for a walk to find her.


----------



## SINC

Glad to be of service, Beej! beejacon


----------



## Beej

Lovely cans, that Stella has. Lovely.


----------



## medic03

I think Steve is going to Niagra Falls for a romantic night with his girlfriend.


----------



## Ena

Beej, glad that you found Stella. Did it involve shouting for her like Stanley Kowalski ? 

Thanks to wifi, Skype and cams I was 'with' a group of mutual friends who gathered in a pub in Toronto last night. Isn't technology wonderful?


----------



## Beej

Ena said:


> Beej, glad that you found Stella. Did it involve shouting for her like Stanley Kowalski ?


I've been wanting to do that but the beer store, er, her place, is never loud enough to justify it.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Thought I'd pop in . It seems as though things are moving along swimmingly for everyone. I celebrated my birthday yesterday. My wife and I went out for dinner then came home to talk to the grand daughter on the web cam. It's too bad that she is so far away. I would like to spend more time with her. Oh well, such is life. We take all the small pleasure we can.


----------



## medic03

Beej said:


> I've been wanting to do that but the beer store, er, her place, is never loud enough to justify it.


Is that where all your girlfriends are:love2:


----------



## Beej

medic03 said:


> Is that where all your girlfriends are:love2:


There are some cute women working there. Hmmm...


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, Bob. I was the one outside of your house with the bright ribbons on all of the doxies. I assume you were the person in the car that refused to come out of the car and into your home until the Timmins police cleared us away from your front porch. We had a keg of Bolor Special to share with one and all. Luckily, the police had a grand old time drinking your hot chocolate. They released us immediately.


----------



## SINC

Yep, Hapopy Birthday Bob!

Hope you had a good one!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Yep, *Hapopy* Birthday Bob!
> 
> Hope you had a good one!


Good thing you did your writing early this morning   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Good thing you did your writing early this morning
> 
> Margaret


I guess you didn't know the grandaughter calls him "Pop" did you?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> I guess you didn't know the grandaughter calls him "Pop" did you?


Guess I did not   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I await tales of Shayla, the new puppy. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and/or coffee are now ready, along with whatever you want for breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, guess we are the only two up and around this morning. Since I began writing over an hour ago, the coffee sure tastes good. With a -30 wind chill here this morning, I am glad I don't have to venture out this morning.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Almost awake and ready for coffee.


----------



## SINC

Ann, is the new avatar a picture of your current pet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Monring, Don. Eastern Canada is getting its cold temps starting on Wed.


----------



## Cameo

I brought Shayla home yesterday - a day earlier than expected. So, Fanny is on her way with lots of hugs and kisses - she was grand company. Pup slept from 10:30 last night til 4:30 this morning. She is a very outgoing pup and not at all timid. Just to prove she wasn't afraid of sudden noises the breeder picked up a large book and dropped it on the floor in front of the pup. She didn't even flinch
just looked up at the breeder with a "what was that all about" look on her face.

So please meet the newest addition to my family,

Shayla - Great Lakes Amazing Time.

View attachment 2813


View attachment 2814


View attachment 2815


----------



## winwintoo

Congratulations!

She already knows what the camera is for  

Margaret


----------



## SINC

What a cutie Jeanne. May you and Shayla enjoy many years together. 

Our eldest son has a God daughter named Shayla too!


----------



## medic03

Jeanne, she 's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Cameo

She has been soooo good. A very confident pup she is.


----------



## SINC

I just looked at Shayla's picture again and you have to love the way the green dye in her left ear matches her coller and chew toy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Jeanne. Shayla is a beautiful pup, with a beautiful name, and with a beautiful mistress. Guess that makes a hat trick. Enjoy your time together this week, and for the rest of her life.


----------



## overkill

Afternoon everyone. Back from my trip to the falls. Had a great time last night and this morning. Great weather and some good wins at the casino.

Enagagement party went well on Saturday night. The family had a great time and my cousin was happily surprised by it all, so I am very happy with the extended weekend. Glad not to be at work today


----------



## MLeh

Jeanne - Shayla's a cutie. Looks intelligent too. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Steve.


----------



## overkill

Thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Your fancy breakfasts were missed, Steve.


----------



## SINC

After a very busy morning at home invoicing, faxing, doing quotes and writing columns, I am now done for today. Time to hit the shower and then take a jaunt over to the local for my daily pint.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have one on me, Don. I have set up an account for you at "Ye Olde Dox and Whistle".


----------



## SINC

I'm going to try the new pub opening here next week, "The Dog and Badger".


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the pub, "The Dog and Badger" is merely the old "The Dox and Badger", but the doxies ate the badger. "Ye Olde Dox and Whistle" is more your style. As well, there is no cover charge, and you have a tab there paid for by yours truly. Still, it's your call.


----------



## SINC

Tab's paid, eh? Then "Ye Olde Dox and Whistle" it is! Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just wait till everyone yells out "Don" when you enter. You shall be like Norm was at Cheers, only thinner.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> I brought Shayla home yesterday - a day earlier than expected. So, Fanny is on her way with lots of hugs and kisses - she was grand company. Pup slept from 10:30 last night til 4:30 this morning. She is a very outgoing pup and not at all timid. Just to prove she wasn't afraid of sudden noises the breeder picked up a large book and dropped it on the floor in front of the pup. She didn't even flinch
> just looked up at the breeder with a "what was that all about" look on her face.
> 
> So please meet the newest addition to my family,
> 
> Shayla - Great Lakes Amazing Time.
> 
> View attachment 2813
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815


OK. That just put a smile on my face.


----------



## Bolor

Congratulations Jeanne. What a beautiful dog. May you have many years of happiness with Shayla.


----------



## Bolor

Donnnnnn!


----------



## Dr.G.

That's the spirit, Bob. Of course, Don will also have to make the short and witty remarks that Norm always made just before he took his first sip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I hear that it is going to be a bit chilly in Timmins tonight. Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Marc. Let's hope that your snow is finished with for the season


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks Marc. Let's hope that your snow is finished with for the season." You jest, of course, Bob. The May 24th weekend is usually the point at which we start to hope for no more snow. There is a 50% chance of snow on that date. If there is no snow by then, it marks the start of the melting away of the winter's snow buildup. To date, we have had just over 15 feet of snow. With the flurries predicted for most of this week, with 3-5 inches after each "flurry", we should be over 16 feet by this time next week. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Reality is an illusion created by alcoholic deficiency.

Normesque enough?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Reality is an illusion created by alcoholic deficiency." Don!!!!!!!!


----------



## overkill

Lovely dog Jeanne 

Looks like I have time to pop open a Guiness before 24 starts. Nice way to quietly end my birthday celebrations. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Well now Steve, there you've gone and done it . . . now I have to go get a beer myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday, Steve. We have been celebrating all day and wondered where you have gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We start the "celebration" of the Ides of March tomorrow. That "celebration" lasts 10 days, in which foreboding of doom and destruction is contemplated. In that Marcus Janius Brutus, of "Et tu, Brute?" fame, was part of the Ides of March assassination of Julius Caesar, dachshunds play a crucial role in this "celebration". It was said that after Brutus left Rome, he lived in Crete from 44 to 42 BC and raised dachshunds.

So, paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. "Happiness is a warm puppy". Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep tight and don't let the doxies bite!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Doxies don't bite. Any intruder would be brought down and then torn to shreds. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## overkill

Good night Don and Marc. Guiness hit the spot and now off to bed as well.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, what a lovely looking dog. I hope you'll be happy together.

Steve, many happy returns of the day.

Sinc, my avatar is of a pup of the same breed and coat colour as my dog. 

I'm having 'puter problems. Suspect it's the power supply thing on the early G5 iMacs. Only one 'puter so I'll be off line after work tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Is the board covered by warranty, Ann? Hope so.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Back to work today, but a four day week is a welcomed one. Coffee and tea are ready to be served and we have our famous waffle and pancakes for all to enjoy. Real Canadian maply syrup is on the table. Also the fruit platter this morning has some fresh pineapple and cantalope slices. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, thanks for the coffee and fruit.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Marc et all. I have an hour's work done already and just stopped in for a coffee, but that fresh pineapple looks good too.


----------



## Bolor

I'll grab the last of the fruit so it doesn't dry out, (someone forgot to put the cover over the dish) And make some fresh coffee and put out some sticky buns for coffee break time. I don't need the Bolor Special this morning because I am hunkering dow until this cold snap ends ... about Thursday.


----------



## Bolor

Many happy returns for the other day, Steve. Sounds like you had a good one.

Ann, lets hope your computer gets well real soon


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for breakfast Steve. It hit the spot even after I had lunch. 

And happy belated.


----------



## Dr.G.

We all await the next report and series of pics of Jeanne and Shayla. Hint, hint, hint.


----------



## Moscool

G'day all

Back from a week of ski in the Alps. Weirdest weather ever: only 1/2 day of sunshine with snow throughout the week... BUT rain at up to 2000 metres !!! A couple of days with +5 deg. C at 2200 metres !!! 

Lots of powder, but because of the rain, quite heavy. Fun though...


----------



## winwintoo

Hi Moscool - do you by any chance buy audiobooks from Audible.co.uk?

There is a book by Andy McNab that I would dearly love to listen to, but it's not available to Canadians but I'm told that someone living in a country where it is available could "gift" it to me - I would happily reimburse you.

Just a shot in the dark.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Francois. Yes, much of Europe's snow came to this side of the pond since mid-January. We have 2 feet of snow here in St.John's prior to that point, and then 13+ feet since mid-Jan. So, we have offered to send it back to the ski slopes of Europe at no cost. Right now there has been a steady stream of truck dumping this snow into the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Moscool

winwintoo said:


> Hi Moscool - do you by any chance buy audiobooks from Audible.co.uk?


Hi Margaret

Pleased to help if I can. PM me with details. I've checked and there are quite a few books on iTMS, but most look abridged.

François


----------



## Dr.G.

I am sending out the Doxie Emergency to check on Jeanne. Word has it that she has been smothered by loving kisses and licks by her new puppy, Shayla.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of puppies, Daisy, the mother of the pups back in Oct., 2005, is in heat again, and we intend to breed her one more time. It shall be to Fanny's father, Zorro, who is in Regina, SK. He is the top-rated CKC standard wirehaired dachshund in Canada. So, if Daisy again has a litter of 6 puppies, we shall have a dozen doxies in this house comes May. "Cheaper by the dozen" says my wife. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Still no word from Jeanne. Hopefully, she is it total enjoyment puppy mode. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, we're into doxie match making mode again real soon. 

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

AI, Don. Done by a vet. Good night, mon frere.


----------



## Moscool

I can hear Yentel's footsteps in the corridor...


----------



## Moscool

Morning all

Bright and sunny today, so breakfast will be brief before I hit the road: toast, OJ, fromage frais, fruit, espresso.

I owe, I owe and off to work I go!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Morning, Francois.Thanks for the coffee and breakfast. Might need a bit more, however. Our overnight light flurries left 5 inches of snow, and it is still snowing. So, while you go to work, I go outside to shovel.

As the old Shaker creed goes, "Hands to work, heart to God." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Francois, Marc and all. I will grad a cup of coffee a bit later as I need to jump into some work right away. Looks like we got a dusting of snow last night but the skies are clear now and the sun is slowly rising over the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. The sun is trying to shine through the swirling flurries. We should have another few inches before we get any sun. A chilly -5C this morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Mark, Steve and Francois.

Thanks for breakfast Francois. Hit the spot.

Marc, My wife is traveling to Montreal today and I asked her to pick me up some Montreal style bagels. She wanted to know what exactly is Montreal style bagels, compared to NY style bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, the Montreal-style bagel comtains malt and egg, but no salt. It is boiled in a honey-sweetened water just prior to baking and it has either a poppy seed or sesame seed topping. My wife makes both kinds, but poppy seeds are less messy.

The New York City bagel contains salt and malt and is also boiled prior to baking. The NYC bagel is puffy (if baked correctly), and has a distinct crust, while the Montreal bagel is smaller and thinner (though with a larger hole), chewier and sweeter.

Both are great warm and fresh.


----------



## overkill

Warren, depending on where your wife is going to be in Montreal, if she is going to be in the downtown area I would recommend her to go to the corner of Guy/Ste. Catherines and there is a mall/market called Le Fauborg located on the corner. Inside there she will find a bakery who makes the best Montreal style bagels that I have ever had.


----------



## overkill

Marc, hopefully good weather is not too far away for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, define "good weather". It is a cold and windy -5C with a windchill of -15C. That is very cold for us. It is snowing outside and that will result in about 3-5 inches of fresh snow once it stops. This will go off and on for most of the day. It gets even colder in the next day or so, with temps as low as -12C by Friday. However, with cold temps comes little snow and a bit of sun. So, is that "good weather"? For me, I would say "yes". Others want milder temps, which, in March, means heavy wet snow or ice storms. We have only had about a foot of snow this month so far, all from flurries. So, we are due for one or two more major storms with a foot or more of heavy wet snow in each storm. Then there are the traditional St.Patrick's Day ice storms with up to 4 inches of ice on the powerlines, cars, streets, etc.

Thus, the term "good weather" and the month of March are usually not spoken in the same breath. 

Thanks for asking, however. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Well based on that information I guess I should have said 'hope summer weather finds you soon'.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Warren, Mark, Steve and Francois.

Have been editing for the past hour as I prepare to file today's three columns. Just grabbing a quick cup of coffee to help me finish up.

Then it is off to Spruce Grove to take pictures of our latest completed job, then to Spring Lake to do a quote on a custom built stairway and on to Alberta Beach for a quick look at the job we start tomorrow. That will add 200 + km to the Suzuki today and with a high of +5, I will likely need the 4 x 4 for some of those rural driveways through the bush.


----------



## Bolor

Don, drive safely
Marc, shovel safely
Good morning Francois, Warren and Steve
I'll make a brew of the Bolor Special for all those venturing out in the weather.


----------



## MaxPower

Mmmm. Some Bolor Special will go good this afternoon. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Well based on that information I guess I should have said 'hope summer weather finds you soon'." Summer temps come in July. By early August, Fall is starting. So, our five weeks of summer will be greatly appreciated, especially since it looks as if any springtime warmth will be used to melt our snow. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good morning Warren, Mark, Steve and Francois." Don, Mark no longer lives in ehMacLand. He stepped on a doxie at the Cafe Chez Marc, and was chased out of our fair land.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, shovel safely." Will do, Bob. However, with the cold winds blowing everything all over the place, shovelling is of no value. No major drifts are happening, so there is no danger involved. The doxies run through the drifts anyway. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

I thought Mark was your evil twin brother.

BTW, thanks for the info on the Bagels. If my wife has time in between meetings, I am going to send her on a mission to get some.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, craM is my evil twin brother.


----------



## SINC

Well, one whoopsie every so often isn't so bad is it Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

You are excused, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

No word from Jeanne and Shayla. Hopefully, they are having a grand time bonding with each other. Eventually, she may share her tales about puppy tails with the rest of us. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Just sitting down by the television to catch an episode of Jericho. Not too much else on the menu.

Warren seems that I will be making a short trip out to Montreal next week as well. I think I will have to stop in for some fresh bagels to bring back home


----------



## SINC

Back from my travels and all went well. Beautiful day at +10 with bright sun as I drove a couple of hundred kms through back roads. Saw many deer this afternoon and even one adventuresome gopher. Spring cannot be far behind.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> No word from Jeanne and Shayla. Hopefully, they are having a grand time bonding with each other. Eventually, she may share her tales about puppy tails with the rest of us. We shall see.


I bet Shayla chewed through the power cable for the computer LOL

I hope everything is good with them.

I did something I haven't done for a long time - I went shopping and only spent $20.

Now I'm going to snuggle in and listen to a good book,

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The first day of spring is two weeks away, and at -10C with a windchill of -21C, we are going through one of the coldest nights of the winter. Hard to get the doxies to go outside in the snowsqualls. They can't see each other and that makes the pack uncomfortable. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Check in on Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Coffee and tea is available this morning along with a whole array of fresh fruit and sticky buns. It's time some of you easterners were up and at 'em!


----------



## Moscool

Morning Sinc. Working through the night at your columns eh?

Here we have a beautiful spring-like day and I was back on my bike after 6 days of inactivity: painful but not too much...

I wanted to post a picture taken as I arrived at the office, but I can't remember the URL for simply dropping pictures in the .mac pictures folder. Anyone does?

Thanks for breakfast. Fruit is good.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee and fruit this morning Don. Busy day today with meetings and conference calls which will hopefully make the day fly by.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. This "easterner" has been up since dawn, which is 6:29AM my time, 2:59AM your time.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

The coffee and sticky buns are a welcome jump start to the day. How did you know Don?

With my wife in Montreal yesterday and today, I was alone with the two boys and things went well. They both have all of their limbs. Which is a good thing.


----------



## sammy

Hi all. Just taking a second to decompress. What a wild couple of weeks. Taking on the dual role of PM and superintendant on this BIG construction project, while my super is on holidays. Schedule and weather haven't exactly been on our side. The new puppy (we got 3 days ago) finally slept through the night though. OK, breaks over, gotta go.


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Morning Sinc. Working through the night at your columns eh?


Actually no, Francois, just fell asleep on the couch around 7:00 p.m. last evening when Ann was at work and woke up at 3:00 a.m. wide awake and ready to go.

Got the column for next Friday, March 16 over half done though.


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Actually no, Francois, just fell asleep on the couch around 7:00 p.m. last evening when Ann was at work and woke up at 3:00 a.m. wide awake and ready to go.


Hmm reminds me of those office comedies where the new blue-eyed boy wants to be well regarded by his boss and sleeps in the office...  

OK, I think I found the correct path for the pic, so here is the view from outside the office around 9 this morning...

(enjoy, rain scheduled for later!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice pic, Francois. If I sent you a pic of what I see when looking out my window (over the drift that covers half of the window), you would be shocked.


----------



## Dr.G.

To quote Immanuel Kant: "Wisdom is organized life." Puppies bring organization and comfort to one's life. Kant owned dachshunds. Thus, doxies bring wisdom.


----------



## Moscool

Marc, I still have to recover from the pics you sent a couple of years ago! (you know, the ones with the gigantic snow walls)

Puppies probably bring organisation to one's life in terms of schedules but other aspects? 

I think I prefer the full quote: "Science is organized knowledge. Wisdom is organized life". So if both my life and my knowledge are disorganised, what does this make me? - Obviously a Doxie-less person...


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, we just passed the 16 foot mark for snow this winter. Those pics were from the winter of 2000/01 in which we had a record setting 21 feet of snow. Patches of snow were still around my home on Canada Day. So far this month, we have not had the two to three major snowstorms and one to two ice storms. Still, there are over three weeks left in March, so I should keep quiet. Each day this month, the flurries have brought an additional 5 inches of snow. So, the mounds are growing very slowly. I hope it stays that way until late May/early June when the snow starts to melt. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Well, I'm of to the bank to make a deposit. A client paid me in cold hard cash last night and I am not comfortable carrying around this much dinaro.

Later . . .


----------



## MLeh

Moscool said:


> Hmm reminds me of those office comedies where the new blue-eyed boy wants to be well regarded by his boss and sleeps in the office...
> 
> OK, I think I found the correct path for the pic, so here is the view from outside the office around 9 this morning...
> 
> (enjoy, rain scheduled for later!)


You work right at Trafalgar? Cool. (Another webboard I'm a member of has regular 'geek meets', and the usual meeting place is the right fountain.)

I'm just checking in briefly here. Life has been very hectic. My daughter had some trauma over the weekend, (witnessed a suicide) but seems to be coping. She got good news on Tuesday - highest mark in her school on the Provincial English 12 final - 98% - and as a result has been (conditionally*) accepted into her two Universities of choice. Took her into Vancouver yesterday and ended up spending FAR too much money on a dress for her for her graduation banquet and prom. 

*the conditionally is because she still has to complete & pass her courses this semester. We'll get the 'official' when the transcripts are done sometime in July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you need the ADT squad to accompany you to the bank. Our Attack Doxie Terminator squad of highly trained doxies will not allow anyone near your money.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, the ADT got me there safe and sound.

Now I am off to a meeting with my other three partners to from a new holding company for the new housing venture.

That will now make me a partner in three companies, our own with Ann, (Sinc Ink.), the three of us who own Spindles And More Inc. and now the four of us in this new venture. I am however, the only partner common to all three companies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I should send you the name of our accountant from the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. They were able to "juggle" my tax file this year for me to claim the doxies as dependents. It is amazing what they are able to do with the tax law. So, instead of my paying a tax bill of $726.82 this year, I got a refund of $43.097.92. I'll pass on your name if you need a "good" accountant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Be sure to drop in to see Jeanne and give Shayla a hug for me. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, see ya in the a.m.


----------



## medic03

Elaine, great news about your daughter. Is she happy about early admission? I remember those days eagerly checking the mail box waiting to see which sized envelope you'd get. Large meant you were in small was a 'we are sorry..." letter. Will she be close to home next year?


----------



## MLeh

Now it's all online, so no waiting for the postman - just check the registration page on the website.  But we're hoping there will be a real, official letter sometime in July once all the official transcripts are done.

If she goes to UVic, her first choice, she'll be two ferries (about a 6 hour trip) away from us. The other option is SFU - only one ferry, but apparently not as good as UVic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A VERY cold morning (by St.John's standards) at -12C, but not a breath of wind, so no windchill. The few inches of snow that fell overnight is so light and so dry, that it is easier to broom off the back deck than to try and shovel it away. Very strange. 

Still, the sun is shining brightly, and all is quiet.

Fresh tea and coffee, along with whatever you want for breakfast, awaits you at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Beej

MLeh said:


> If she goes to UVic, her first choice, she'll be two ferries (about a 6 hour trip) away from us. The other option is SFU - only one ferry, but apparently not as good as UVic.


Congrats to you and your daughter on this good news. UVic is in quite a nice setting and had a good teaching reputation when I was almost going to go (last century). Sounds like she has to choose between two good options. That's a nice place to be at.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, pass on my kudos to your daughter as well.

Morning Beej.


----------



## winwintoo

Grumble, Grumble grumble.......

someone apparently forgot their keys and thought they would entertain us all in the middle of the night by ringing buzzers until someone got up an let them in

this on the heels of someone else who rang buzzers yesterday asking us if we wanted to be saved

I didn't even know we were lost

wish the two of them had arrived at the same time, maybe they could have helped each other

grumble grumble grumble

Margaret


----------



## medic03

Mornin all, coffee coffee coffee......


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF me now please. For some reason today will be the busiest day of my week, so when home time comes it will be welcomed with open arms.

Elaine, say congrats to your daughter from me as well. I do remember walking to the mailbox everyday during the early admission part of the year, always hoping to see that large parcels that would have your welcome letter and material  But the online solution I guess is a much faster one. Again congrats.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone - I was trying to read through the posts to catch up - but Shayla is, as all puppies are, into everything. I finally had to put her leash on her to keep her in sight long enough to post this. She is proving fearless - of everything but the cold, she hates it. Great for potty training though, she has figured out that if she does her business she gets to come straight inside - she just needs to figure out that she CANNOT do it in the house. She is learning come, look and sit fairly well for an 8 week old pup.

All is going very well - but I don't know who said vacations were supposed to be relaxing. Seems I have been on the go for the past four days. First day of vacation some young guy runs into the side of my car - he has offered to fix my car out of pocket - but I have the claim on hold with my insurance company in case he reneges. I would hope that someone would give my kids a break, life can be very hard and he was decent about the whole thing all in all, so I told him that I would deal with it outside of the insurance, no one was hurt and all I want is my car fixed. If we deal outside of insurance then his rates won't go up - mine won't be affected as it is clearly not my fault and police reports reflect that.

I will post pictures and tales later - have to go out this morning - wanted to find out how my friends were doing. Take care and I will be back later today sometime as I have work to do on my computer today - and maybe find some time for me.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. TGIF indeed as I finished up my week yesterday and have zip, zero and nada to do today. Feels good too.


----------



## MaxPower

Jeanne, be careful when trying to fix your car outside of insurance. I did just that and got burned big time. The guy that hit me said we could do it outside of insurance. I agreed and when I contacted him he played dumb as if he never remembered me. Then he called the police stating that I was harassing him for something he never did.

Long story short, I got stuck with a $1500 repair bill.

Don't take the chance. As good as your intentions are, go through your insurance. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Hot everything is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. It is VERY cold here in St. John's this afternoon, with the windchill still at -21C. I am not a cold weather person, although my wife, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton (with two years in Winnipeg), calls me names I can't post on a family web site.


----------



## Beej

It's almost the weekend. TGIF to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Beej.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: Time for a power nap before I head over to the local for my daily pint.


----------



## Dr.G.

DOG FANCIER'S GUIDE TO SHAKESPEARE Author - Shakespeare and Unknown

"To be or not to be, that is the question." (Shall we breed this season?)

"Double, double toil and trouble, fire burn and cauldron bubble" (Ringside gossip)

Me thought I heard a voice cry, "Sleep no more" . . . (Bitch in season in same house with active stud)

"What fools these mortals be" (They just bought their 3rd dog)

"Out, out damned spot!" (They are housebreaking the 3rd dog)

"What light through yonder window breaks?" (Up all night whelping)

"Much ado about nothing" (False pregnancy)

"Assume a virtue if you have it not" (Be a good loser)

"Nor let the rain of heaven wet this place" (The prayer of all outdoor show chairs)

"Like a fountain with an hundred spouts" (Male dog going for walk)

"A double blessing is a double grace" (Best of Breed AND a group placement)

"Your father is at Westminster" (But your mother wasn't show-quality)

"And I do wish your honours may increase" (Best-in-show next time!)

"Obedience: for so work the honey-bees, creatures that by a rule in nature teach the act of order" (A good definition!)


----------



## Beej

Afternoon G. How's The Rock?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, the Rock is frozen. One more day of the -20C windchills. I don't want more snow, but this cold is brutal. Granted, it's all relative. The rest of Canada gets far colder temps, just like we get far more snow. Still, I am not a winter person.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The doxies ran and ran outback, playing in the fresh dry snow. It is bitterly cold outside, by anyone's standards (-25C), but they did not seem to mind. 

See you all in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to hear that Shayla is being a puppy. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good night all. I fell asleep with my youngest who has the flu and now it is time for me to actually hit the hay. See you in the am.


----------



## MaxPower

I forgot to mention to you all the morning I had.

I had to go write a midterm at Mohawk College today for an online course I am taking (why I had to go to the college to write is unknown to me. That is why I took an online course. So I wouldn't have to go to the college).

So this was my first time at the college and I was a little disoriented with where to go. I found a parking lot and there was a line up to get in. I pulled up on the road and signaled to go in in the right hand lane. Some woman in a minivan scoots up behind the car in front of me as I was waiting my turn. I pulled up beside her and honked letting her know I was waiting in line and to get behind me. She was ignoring me and finally after I got aggressive she acknowledged me. saying I wasn't in the right lane. Everything was backwards there - the correct lane was the left lane with no indication that it was a turning lane. So I tried to get in front of her which she maneuvered her vehicle so I couldn't get in and eventually hit my mirror with hers. I pulled my vehicle into the parking lot mot stopping at the booth and got out to 1. confront her about hitting my vehicle and 2. to get my parking ticket. She tells the parking attendant that I am harassing her and he proceeds to call the campus police on me. The woman behind her tells the attendant that I was bullying her and that she was a witness to it all. I told her to mind her own business and explained my situation to the attendant. I got my ticket, and went to another parking lot when I noticed the Campus Police coming to see me . I never found out what they wanted, but I assume I am Public Enemy Number One at Mohawk now.

Whew. Had to get that off my chest.


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> I forgot to mention to you all the morning I had.
> <snip>
> Whew. Had to get that off my chest.


Sounds ... fun. Hope the test went well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Awaiting the test results myself.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Back into work for a few hours today. Having the gang over for some poker tonight, should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Beej

The sidewalks are paved with a thin coating of ice today. Makes the day-to-day a challenge of speed versus bones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I have spent the entire morning helping my neighbor move the wall of snow from his north-facing wall of his house. Seems the drifting was past his first floor window and moving up to the second floor window. Once the wet snow and ice storms of March, April and into May hit us, he fears it could collapse his wall. So, we started at a corner and hacked away at the base, letting gravity pull down iceberg-like chucks of snow and ice. He used his Honda snowblower to blow it into his backyard. 

Very sunny and -4C with not a cloud in the sky. A beautiful day.


----------



## Bolor

hi all. Cloudy, gloomy day here but temps are reasonable at least.

Marc, I need a neighbour like you


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, with me as a neighbor you also get 6 doxies .............. with more to come. Still, it keeps the neigborhood safe from badgers and wolverines.


----------



## SINC

Ahhhhh yes, the weekend. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just about an hour to go before we set our clocks ahead an hour. Don, this will put us 4 1/2 hours ahead of you for about two hours. This void also brings us closer to Greenwich Mean Time. It's the Newfoundland and Labrador Twilight Zone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all in the morning ................ an hour earlier than usual. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Yep, I'm about ready to begin the process myself. We have way too many clocks for my liking, so it does take time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have done all of my clocks already. Doxies up at dawn regardless. Bon soir, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Good morning, all the clocks have been reset and a new day has dawned. Coffee and tea are now being served and I am whipping up a good old Alberta Breakfast.

Fried eggs over easy with home made hash browns with green onions, back bacon, side bacon and both beef and pork sausages. Toast and hot biscuits with butter and home made jams are on the sideboard along with the OJ and some fresh tomato juice. Don't forget to sample the fruit platter to compliment your breakfast, and for those of you who are really hungry, there is also a big pot of hot porridge with brown sugar and half and half cream.


----------



## MaxPower

Don. I think I love you.

Thanks for breakfast.


----------



## Beej

My rogers cable box automatically reset but not the rogers phone. Oh well.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Good morning, all the clocks have been reset and a new day has dawned. Coffee and tea are now being served and I am whipping up a good old Alberta Breakfast.
> 
> Fried eggs over easy with home made hash browns with green onions, back bacon, side bacon and both beef and pork sausages. Toast and hot biscuits with butter and home made jams are on the sideboard along with the OJ and some fresh tomato juice. Don't forget to sample the fruit platter to compliment your breakfast, and for those of you who are really hungry, there is also a big pot of hot porridge with brown sugar and half and half cream.


You're not usually this talkative this early in the morning. Did you have some words left over from your column?   

Thanks for breakfast.

The clock on my computer is still the same as the battery clock on the wall, so all's right with the world. Now I just have to figure out the tv schedule and I'm good to go - the tv schedule all changes twice a year - we don't.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> You're not usually this talkative this early in the morning. Did you have some words left over from your column?



Nope, I wrote the post before I wrote the column, which incidently, I have just completed so another task is done for the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Don, thanks for this great Alberta breakfast. Where did you learn to cook?


----------



## SINC

I first learned to cook from my Mother. Then back in the early 70s, I shadowed a former navy cook at the local legion and learned a tone of tricks. Then of course there were the boy scouts lessons and all those trail rides during my cowboy/rodeo days phase where one lived in a horse trailer and cooked for oneself for weeks on end while running the circuit.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Don thanks for the wonderful breakfast. All the clocks have been set and the world is continuing to turn on it's axis. Have not felt the loss of the hour yet, but I am sure an afternoon nap will be needed to compensate for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, yes, I recall reading about your chuck wagon days and your Calgary Stampede exploits in a book my wife's father had entitled "Great Men of Alberta".


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all. 

Gosh, Don, just reading that list made me hungry. I think I'll have to get a 'real Alberta breakfast' when I'm in Banff on Tuesday. 

If anyone is wondering: Melissa's Misteak, across from the Banff Park Lodge, makes the BEST breakfast in Banff. Mind you, it's hard to get a _bad_ meal in Banff.


----------



## SINC

Yep Mellisa's is my place of choice as is the Banff Park Lodge which incidently is managed by a good friend from my days back in McMurray, Frank Denoudin.

But don't miss the St. James Irish Gate pub across from the Cascade Centre for some fine Irish grub:

_The St. James Gate is owned by Guinness, a company that knows a thing or two about Irish pubs. Newly created to resemble a traditional draft house, this lively pub also offers an extensive menu of bar meals to accompany its selection of beers and ales. Halibut fish and chips are a specialty, as are traditional meat pies and sandwiches._


----------



## MLeh

Oh, Don, I've been going to Banff for a conference in March every year for the past 25 years, so I know all about the St. James (and the Maple Leaf, and the Magpie, etc., etc., etc.). Melissa's is just my choice for _breakfast_. (You can ask your friend Frank about the 'Operator's show' which takes over the place. I'm sure we traumatise most of the other guests).


----------



## SINC

Come to think of it, the dining room at the BPL puts up a pretty good version of Walleye and is not to be missed either.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is preparing a roast "Alberta style", according to her. Not sure if I have to wear a cowboy hat or now. Again, we shall see.

Nearly 6PM and it is still sunny and 6C. Love this Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## MLeh

Well, where I grew up, 'Alberta style' beef involves merely knocking off 'hoof and head' and cooking it over the open fire 'til done. Spit for rotating is nice, but optional. You have a *big* BBQ, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, we did not have that large a roast. Still, it was cooked "Alberta style" according to my wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off in an hour to pick up Zorro, Fanny's father, who shall be the "stud" to Daisy in the next few days. He is coming in from Regina, SK, and will stay a week. If all goes well, it will be Daisy's second litter, arriving sometime in mid-May. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I am watching the men's Brier curling championship and have been cheering Brad Gushe of Newfoundland and Labrador all the way. I do belong to the ABH club by the way. That being the Anyone But Howard club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Brad Gushue is one of the most down to earth men I have ever met. I met him briefly (for about a minute) just before he went off to the Olympics. I wished him well, and we all know the results of that trip.


----------



## Moscool

Thanks for the hearty food Don. Just what I needed for a day of Rugby watching... Unfortunately my team lost, which is probably a blessing in disguise (you don't want to be overconfident ahead of the World Cup).

As the Atlantic has shrunk over the weekend, breakfast's on me. It should still be warm by the time Marc wakes up.

Monday? OK smooth start... Freshly peeled sweet oranges. Muesli. Espresso. Sunshine all day.

Oops, forgot the warm bit... Let's see... paper thin pancakes. One with maple syrup; one with Nutella.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Well, where I grew up, 'Alberta style' beef involves merely knocking off 'hoof and head' and cooking it over the open fire 'til done. Spit for rotating is nice, but optional. You have a *big* BBQ, Marc?


I remember something about "knocking the horns off it" and there was another part to the saying, but this is a family forum beejacon beejacon 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Zorro made it in to St.John's all the way from Regina, SK. When we took him out front for the first time, he got to the end of the driveway and looked up ............. way up. Guess he has never seen a 12 foot mountain of snow and ice. Still, he is getting used to our home. Tomorrow morning, we introduce him to his daughter for the first time. It should be interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. At nearly 1AM it is 3.5C. Might even get some rain tomorrow. Anything I don't have to shovel or scrape is fine with me. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Send us more Shayla pics. Be sure to teach her the Way of the Doxie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"As the Atlantic has shrunk over the weekend, breakfast's on me. It should still be warm by the time Marc wakes up." Let us live in hope, Francois. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> I remember something about "knocking the horns off it" and there was another part to the saying, but this is a family forum beejacon beejacon
> 
> Margaret



Margaret: you're quite right. Hoof & "horns", not head. What was I thinking?

(and I must have grown up sheltered, as I don't know the rest of the saying)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and/or coffee are now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. Made-to-order breakfasts and brunches are, as always, ready for you. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 3C this morning, but we don't have to shovel, for which I am grateful.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

2C right now to a high of 4 with some rain to help wash away piles of snow

looking at sunny and 10 for tues (a first sniff at spring) and 9 for wed with showers


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Great start to my week as all three columns are done with the exception of final editing which I do early Wednesday. This frees me up to concentrate on installations most of the week, but since we have only one scheduled and it begins today, that too will require little of my time.

I guess I have a week to enjoy myself for the most part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don. Take a trip south ................... to sunny Calgary.


----------



## Cameo

Helloooo....

I had typed out a nice long post - but got a database error and it obviously didn't post it. Will have to do again later as I have to go out. 

Til then..


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we await word of Miss Shayla ................... and your job situation. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Just reporting in to let you all know that my day of doing nothing is going well and sadly, nearly over. But fear not, another looms tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is not doing nothing actually doing something? Instead, you should have not done something to in actuality done nothing. Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Um, er, well, ah, OK. I think. But if I think, I won't be doing nothing. Such a dilemma. Mabe if I only thimk. Yeah, that'll work.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Mabe if I only thimk." You might also not spend your time not learning to spell correctly. That would be helpful for a newpaper writer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We might have some early morning sun at 7AM, so the doxies will be up and ready to go. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Been a long day work wise and just came back from my dad's. Watched him finish 169th out of 3000 online poker players in a tournament. He has fun playing online and now I can start to teach him a bit of computer stuff. Next is to get him onto MSN.

Off to Montreal Wednesday morning for some business and then back on Thursday. Bagels and smoke meat here I come!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Bagels and smoke meat here I come!" Bring me back some. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7-lXg59ijk

When it finishes uploading, check out Fanny playing with her dad, Zorro.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Mabe if I only thimk." You might also not spend your time not learning to spell correctly. That would be helpful for a newpaper writer.


The spelling was intentional Marc, on the theory that "thimking" was impossible, thus I would indeed be doing nothing.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Coffee and tea is ready. We also have some nice bacon and eggs this morning for all to enjoy. Fruit platter is out with fresh strawberries and pineapple slices. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, "thimking" is quite possible. When one thinks about "thimking" it only become an impossibility when view in a metaphysical existentialistic manner, sort of like The Way of the Doxie. Ask Jeanne to someday explain this to you. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny but cold -4C morning. Still, the blue skies are nice after yesterday's rain.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Looks like a nice 11 degrees for us today with some party cloudy skies. Rain in the forecast tomorrow.


----------



## Moscool

Morning everybody. Nice sunshine here with about 15 degrees.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Well, I have caught up on my reading here but I don't know if I can acknowledge all that has gone on in my absence.

Elaine - congrats to your daughter! It is always nice to have a choice and wow, I wish I had had marks like that!

Sammy - congratulations on your new puppy? Pic's?????? What kind did you bring home - how is potty training and "no bite" going? Soooo much fun.

Warren, I had called the police and have an accident report so he can't deny it - I also have a claim set up on hold with my insurance company in case he reneges.
I know what it is to struggle and I would hope that someone would give me or my boys a break so would like to try. He has called me twice - I have given him a week to let me know if he can come up with the money to fix and will go with the lowest estimate so long as a good and proper job is done - the auto body shop I chose is recommended by my insurance company. I guess I am a bleeding heart and probably should go through insurance, but he was decent about it all and I think is trying to be responsible - his insurance would increase quite a bit if he had
to go through them...................so I guess I feel I have to try to help anyhow, but thank you for the warning as I can see how things could happen as did with you.
That base is covered - insurance states I have a year to make a claim but won't wait for very long as I want my car fixed.

Marc - congrats on Zorro coming home - a dozen doxies, a doxie a dozen - that video was sweet. I will send pix of Shayla when I get the opportunity.

Don, maybe thimking is what I do more than thinking............I will have to thimk on it to find out.

Moscool - glad to see you posting, how have you been? Bolor, glad to see you too.

Margaret - hope things are better and easier for you now, my thoughts have been with you.


----------



## sammy

Cameo said:


> Sammy - congratulations on your new puppy? Pic's?????? What kind did you bring home - how is potty training and "no bite" going? Soooo much fun.


Hopefully pics will come shortly. He is really cute. He is a Maltese -Poodle cross. I've always been a big dog kind of person but JJ is pretty cool. House training is going surprisingly well, but the biting thing is back and forth.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just popped in for a quick refill of coffee as I am busy with the final editing of the columns. This is one of those days that I can't seem to leave the task. Each time I review, I can see it needs a bit more polish. Later . . .

EDIT: I was up most of the night not feeling well and thought this was Wednesday in my disoriented state. To heck with this, I am headed back to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, glad to hear all goes well with you and Shayla. Pics would be nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sammy, a Maltese -Poodle cross should be an interesting looking dog. I would love to see a pic of that dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, "doxies by the dozens", with more on the way ................ a doxie army. We will be able to crush the non-doxie federations. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-w90UxqohA


----------



## Cameo

sammy said:


> Hopefully pics will come shortly. He is really cute. He is a Maltese -Poodle cross. I've always been a big dog kind of person but JJ is pretty cool. House training is going surprisingly well, but the biting thing is back and forth.


 
My breeder is also a trainer and will help me train my pup for Obedience competition. Basically every single time the pup puts it's mouth on you it is
told NO BITE and when stops GOOD NO BITE so that the pup associates words
with actions. I am going to have to get a recording as my pup is a real mouthy thing. She is getting the idea and I think she knows what it means but I have to
become the "alpha" so she knows she can't. Also, substitute your hand or arm with something she/he can chew. You probably know all this but I thought I would put in my two cents worth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, that is a wise suggestion. I personally just use "NO!" and "Good (insert the dog's name here)" and use the tone of my voice as well.


----------



## Cameo

That works and I guess I do both as I am used to saying Good girl - but my trainer feels that using Good no bite reinforces the words to the pup. Tone of voice is probably most important but I am learning that dogs do learn certain words relating to actions so long as the word and action is consistant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. More sunshine predicted for tomorrow morning, so the "dawn doxies" will be up in a little over 8 hours. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to hear things are going well with Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Since I seem to be the first one here I will put on the coffee pot and brew some tea for those who prefer. I brought in croissants and fresh fruit - I won't punish anyone with my cooking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Jeanne. Thanks for the croissants and fresh fruit. How is Miss Shayla and Miss Jeanne this fine morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and -3C this morning, but going up to +6C. Great.


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne and Marc. I was in quite early, but the doxies were all asleep, so I tip toed out and made my own coffee this morning at home while I spent the last couple of hours finalizing this weeks efforts before filing.

Now for a refill of the coffee Jeanne made which always tastes better than my own swill.

Hope everyone has a great day. Now that I am done mine, I have to consider what I will do with the rest of it.


----------



## winwintoo

Morning. I was up early too and have been working on my beading projects. 

I'm doing fine, Jeanne, thanks for asking. The Shang is good therapy for someone down in the dumps and now that the sun is shining and the snow is disappearing fast I'm on my way.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

All is well, thanks Marc. Poor Shayla tried so hard yesterday in the car to tell me she needed to go - but she has only tried to tell me once before and I didn't recognize her signals so she had an accident in the car - but I was proud of her for trying so hard to tell me, means she is learning. Not her fault and now I know.

Margaret - I am glad that things are improving for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the doxies saw you, but since you are family, they chose not to attack. Now, if Beej and his wolverine tried to walk past them, they would not have made it more than a few paces before being torn to shreds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, Zorro, the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, is here from Regina. He likes our sunshine, but can't get used to the mountains of snow that are everywhere.

Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, yes, reading the signs takes a few weeks. Then, everyone shall be trained -- both you and Shayla.


----------



## medic03

Afternoon all, most of our snow has melted. I didn't think we would get rid of the ice and snow til June. 
Does anyone know what the shortcut/key for 'print screen' is?


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> Afternoon all, most of our snow has melted. I didn't think we would get rid of the ice and snow til June.
> Does anyone know what the shortcut/key for 'print screen' is?


Command+shift+3 - takes a picture of the whole screen and puts it on the desktop as a .png image called "Picture 1" (the number increments as you take pictures)

If you just want part of the screen, Command + shift + 4 and the cursor turns into a cross-hairs so you can scribe around the part you want - when you finish scribing and let go of the mouse, the picture is placed on the desktop as above.

Command + shift +4 and then hold the Ctrl key while scribing will place the image on the clipboard and from there you can paste it in any graphics capable application. 

Probably tmi, but I've answered this questions so many times, I have it all memorized   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## medic03

Brilliant Margaret, thank you. Normally, I can just copy and paste but the image that I wanted was locked - oops did I just write that


----------



## Dr.G.

"Afternoon all, most of our snow has melted. I didn't think we would get rid of the ice and snow til June. " Treena, I know the feeling .............. although I also know that our snow will be around until June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. An amazing +7C outside right now at nearly midnight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night Jeanne, Shayla and Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. An amazing +7C outside right now at nearly midnight. Paix, mes amis.


Hmm, it's -7 here and the wind makes it feel like -20 tonight.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Is the board covered by warranty, Ann? Hope so.


It's so gooood to be back after being without a 'puter and The Shang for over a week.
Haven't had the time to read back and get caught up so I hope everyone is well.

My 'puter is the very first iMac G5 to come out so it's over two years old. The power supply problem is what was wrong with my machine, not uncommon with early ones. Parts and labour were covered by Apple. Mighty relieved to hear that news when I went to the dealer today I tell you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, want to be who shall see the first crocus? My mail patch of crocus are under about 8 feet of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Ann.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you puter is repaired Ann.

Marc, I will keep my eyes open for a crocus, but to do so, I will have to drive out to the country. I have never seen one in the city.

:yawn: All this doing nothing is tiring, so night all.


----------



## medic03

Morning everyone, guess I'll put the coffee and tea on. Just light breakfast of muffins, crossaints and fresh fruit salad this am.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Treena. Thanks for the coffee and fruit.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 8C this morning. Some snow is even melting. We must beware the Ides of March, however.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, muffins are good. Another day with little to do. I think I had best take a run out to Alberta Beach this afternoon with a coffee for the installer. Can't have him thinking he is forgotten. Besides, it will kill two or three hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I wish I had a few hours to "kill".


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C at 1230PM. Amazing.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Back from Montreal and once again I left my heart there. Wonderful night of entertainment and dining last night with clients. Did not have a chance to get to Ruebens for some smoke meat but I did make it over to Winstein and Gavino's on Cresent for some wonderful Italian cuisine. Hope to get back there sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, my mother was born in Montreal (way back before WWI) and it is my favorite Canadian city.


----------



## overkill

It is truly unlike any other Canadian city, at least for me.


----------



## sammy

Evening all. I'm trying to cram 28 hours of work into this 24 hour day. This week has darn near killed me. JJ has it out for me too. My wife won't go outside in the middle of the night so I get to take him out when he hears the call of nature. He did all right on Sunday and Monday, sleeping through the night until my alarm went off at 5:00. However, the last couple nights, has needed to get out two or three times throughout the night. If I wasn't trying to get work done, (and browsing ehmac) I would wake that pup up and keep him up, look at him over there, snoozing.


----------



## SINC

Great night here. Spent it with friends in the back forty in the motor home. BBQ ribs, good beer and good friends. What could be better?


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night here in St. John's. Took all 7 doxies out back. It is still 7C and a quiet night. Rain is predicted, so we won't all be waking up at dawn this morning. We shall see.

Good night, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone. TGIF is almost here


----------



## SINC

Agreed. TGIF it is. Night all.


----------



## Ena

Today was/is Wednesday for me. Been busy answering email that piled up when I was puterless. Did think of going to the library last week but didn't think I should show up there in comfy clothes and slippers


----------



## Beej

Happy TGIF.


----------



## overkill

Happy TGIF indeed! Coffee and tea is ready. We have pancakes and waffles for all to bite into. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

A dull day here in St.John's, with +5C and a bit of rain. Still, it does not have to be shovelled, for which we are all grateful.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 30 years ago today that I set off for St.John's for my interview at Memorial University. Got fogged out and had to spend the night in Halifax. Finally did make it for my interview on the 17th. The rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Yaaaayyyy it's Friday.
Sammy - are you crate training? Shayla sleeps through from 10:00pm til 5:30pm.
Part of the beauty of the crate is that a dog will not mess close to where he/she sleeps so the crate helps the dog learn to "hold it". Wolves, coyotes and other canine in the wild live in dens - so the crate actually fulfills that instinct and becomes a safe place. They will cry for awhile at first - the important thing is not to give in and let them out. Shayla cries for about a minute - more of a grumble really - then lies down and rests. I have a nice blankie and some toys in there for her. It is a bonus too as I sometimes bring her to work and that keeps her out of trouble. Even for at home - good for time outs, keeping them safe from chewing cords or other things they could choke on when you have to leave the house for awhile. Ensures your furniture is in one piece too when you get home. I take it your pups name is JJ? Still waiting for pix.

Marc, any of your snow gone? Some of ours is gone - good thing I decided to check the basement the other day - the sump pump had not come on and the basement was flooding from the melt. Didn't panic and found out it was just a
blown circuit so now the floor is wet but not a lake. I had dug out the hose out back last week to ensure that it didn't back up. 

Steve - ummmm pancakes, thank you.

It is cold outside - temps going up and down this week.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Got up this morning to no internet service. It was just like someone had cut off my right arm. No ehMac, no e-mail. Turns out I had applied to have Telus increase the broadband speed for me and today was the day it was to start. After playing with it for hours, we are now back online.

Happy TGIF everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I am an advocate of crate training. With six doxies, it it the only way to survive.

Would you believe we have lost about a meter of the 5+ meters of snow that came this winter, and all in the last few days. Yesterday's sunshine and 10C helped. I am finally able to see the top few inches of my neighbor's 6 foot fence now. My garden is still under about 5-7 feet of snow, with banks of over 10 feet, so it will take until May or June for all of that to melt away. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, a Day without Don would be like a Day without Sunshine. Welcome back to the brightside, mon frere.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, Ma and Pa arrived safe and sound. Thanks we're enjoying them!   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

I thought it was a brilliant move on my part to buy those disk holders.

You're watching already? Have fun! Glad to hear my technology works in your player.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> I thought it was a brilliant move on my part to buy those disk holders.
> 
> You're watching already? Have fun! Glad to hear my technology works in your player.


That was a good move - I haven't seen disk holders like that before. I'll have to keep my eyes open for some.

Turns out our plans got shortened. My oldest grandson and my granddaughter are both sick - different kinds of sick - so our day of movie watching was shortened but it will happen very soon. In the meantime, I'm going to watch while I bead this evening.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> That was a good move - I haven't seen disk holders like that before. I'll have to keep my eyes open for some.


Staples. Pack of 20 for about $12.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Ena

I'm glad I held onto my dog's crate. The middle of the night wanting out nonsense started again so I crated her for a few nights. She's now sleeping again through the night on my bed. Bliss! I guess one can teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready.


----------



## MaxPower

Bless you Marc. I hope you made lots of coffee. I need it.


----------



## MaxPower

It's -7° C today and we are getting a snow storm. We got spoiled with the nice temperatures at the beginning of the week so this is unwelcome.


----------



## MaxPower

I'll start to put breakfast on. What does everyone feel like having. I hope a nice stack of pancakes with some sausage and fresh Maple Syrup suits everybody's fancy.

I also found the juicer in the back of the cupboard, so I am going to juice up some fresh tropical and local fruit (mangoes, papaya's passion fruit, apples and pear). If some of you wish and are in a healthy mood, there is some fresh carrot and celery juice.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Warren and Marc. I see you two are early birds on the weekend. Some fresh juice sounds good. Zero here and we are to have snow today too.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast and thanks too for no green food first thing in the morning


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have loads of coffee, tea and breakfast goodies throughout the Cafe Chez Marc. Chef Warren was at his finest this morning.


----------



## overkill

good morning all. thanks for the coffee and breakfast. needed something to get my started today but also glad that i finally got to sleep in on a saturday morning and do not have to head into the office.

Happy St. Patrick's Day to all.


----------



## SINC

Indeed!


----------



## overkill

I have got my Guiness lined up already for the day! Lets get this celebration started!


----------



## Beej

Alright, everybody stop! 

The Beer Store was out of Stella.

If whoever took it steps forward now, we can all prevent a lot of harm.

Saturday isn't the same with Grolsch.


----------



## SINC

Uh, oh. Duck everyone. The beejacon is on a rant. A beer driven rant. A missing beer driven rant. Oh, the horror!


----------



## Beej

That's a guilty smile, Sinc. It doesn't have to be this way if you just hand over Stella.

Bah. Now I'm too tired from all this stress. Grolsch does have green on the cans, so I guess that's ok for now.

Cheers to all.


----------



## SINC




----------



## Beej

I knew you had Stella! Thanks for coming forward, even if it was a little late. Shall we say 30 lashes?


----------



## Ena

Beej, I hope that the punishment was just a tongue-lashing?


----------



## SINC

Last time I got a flogging, it was with a wet noodle. Hopefully he will pick a less violent weapon this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Good night, John Boy ................ good night, Erin .............. good night ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

If I win the $18 million in tonight's 6-49 lottery, I might be a bit late for brunch tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I think my St. Patrick's Day celebration is done, Hic!


----------



## overkill

Cmon Don you can do one more, I have a cold Guiness with your name on it. Toast to the Habs beating the Leafs tonight.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Cmon Don you can do one more, I have a cold Guiness with your name on it. Toast to the Habs beating the Leafs tonight.


I could if I wanted to Steve. Truth is, I only had four today.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> I think my St. Patrick's Day celebration is done, Hic!


Don where do you find these things:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Treena, I visit so many sites in any given day that I don't rightly know where each one comes from.










This one I do happen to remember and it came from the class A motor home forum on the Good Sam Club site of which I am a member.


----------



## overkill

Fair enough Don  I will clean up the rest for the both of us. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Now you've done it. I'm headed for the fridge.


----------



## overkill

Glad I could be the gentle push you were looking for. My work is done here. Good night all


----------



## SINC

Ah, but it was for a bit of ice cream to make a root beer float Steve! 

Night all.


----------



## MaxPower

overkill said:


> Cmon Don you can do one more, I have a cold Guiness with your name on it. Toast to the Habs beating the Leafs tonight.


There's no room here for that kind of crazy talk. You must have had a few too many I think.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. For those of you who were celebrating St. Paddy's day, the coffee, tea and juice are ready. If you are up to it, I have made some French toast with some powdered sugar dusting it and our Canadian Maple Syrup to top it off. Also there is some fresh fruit and I think I'll pull out the juicer again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Thanks for the coffee. My accountants and tax lawyers have been up all night trying to figure a way to shelter $18 million. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

It doesn't matter Marc. I already won the $18 million. 

Oh wait. That was the Super 7. You won the 649.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I waited up for Ann last night and didn't get to bed until 1:00 a.m., so enjoyed a bit of a sleep in this morning to 7:00 a.m.

I will have some French toast without some powdered sugar dusting it and our Canadian Maple Syrup to top it off. Pass the ketchup please and freshly ground black pepper.

Have a nice Sunday all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee it is for me this morning. Finished my taxes and did the grocery shopping, so now hopefully a day of some relaxation and enjoy this nice weather today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I have been in contact with your accountants/lawyers from the firm Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. They feel that if we pool our $36 million we could more than triple it by the end of the month. I told them to go ahead and since they had your power of attorney, we are going ahead with the plan. It has something to do with a prince in Nigeria and his $250 in gold that can't leave the country. All they need is, and this is the amazinging part, $36 million Canadian to free up the money and we get back our $36 million plus half of the gold, worth another $125 million. I did not know that being a millionaire could be so easy. Kudos to us both.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, I have been in contact with your accountants/lawyers from the firm Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. They feel that if we pool our $36 million we could more than triple it by the end of the month. I told them to go ahead and since they had your power of attorney, we are going ahead with the plan. It has something to do with a prince in Nigeria and his $250 in gold that can't leave the country. All they need is, and this is the amazinging part, $36 million Canadian to free up the money and we get back our $36 million plus half of the gold, worth another $125 million. I did not know that being a millionaire could be so easy. Kudos to us both.


Have I ever told you about my late father the King and Grand Poobah of Nigeria? He left his fortune to me, but because of international and outer space banking laws, I can't get at the money until I deposit exactly $36 million Canadian dollars into the account of the reigning despot M. Itkenk Pneumirti.

So who would you rather do business with - surely you trust the word of someone who's been sneaking in and cleaning up your kitchen and doing the dishes for the last couple of years.

I will PM you the bank account information. M. Itkenk Pneumirti happens to have an account in the main branch of the Royal Bank here in Regina so transfer shouldn't be a problem. You could email the money to me, but there's a $500 per transaction limit so it would take a while.

Hoping to hear from you soon.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, sounds like a good deal. Our deal will be completed by March 21st. So, if you send me your banking info, I shall pass it on to our accountants/lawyers. You might as well give us all your info (e.g., bank account numbers, pin numbers, passwords, SIN, etc). This way, everything will be completed by the end of next week. 

Pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, sorry to hear about your late father, the King and Grand Poobah of Nigeria. I did not know you stemmed from royalty. Imagine, you a princess and Don a Lord.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, sorry to hear about your late father, the King and Grand Poobah of Nigeria. I did not know you stemmed from royalty. Imagine, you a princess and Don a Lord.


We try to keep a low profile   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

You have done a fine job of this, Margaret. We received all of your banking and personal ID info. The "deal" should be finalized by Friday. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> You have done a fine job of this, Margaret. We received all of your banking and personal ID info. The "deal" should be finalized by Friday. Paix.


By Friday ! Wow! you move fast. As it happens, I have a very large balloon payment due on Friday so anything you can do to speed it along will be greatly appreciated.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you won't have to worry about any "very large balloon payments" on Friday. This is what Warren's tax lawyers tell me. They said that they were actually setting up the transfers as we speak. I am also to forward any other info you, or anyone else might want to share and get in on this deal, to 
Lord Jason Jinglestars, QB
Dewey, Cheatham and Howe
Barristers, Solisitors, Tax Accountants
1313 Gotchyourdoe Drive
Grand Cayman Island

http://www.caymanislands.ky/canada/


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is still a bit over 7C outside and calm, with a bit of fog. I might just sit outside in the dark with a drink and relax. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Don. See you in the AM. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

It now remains to see who else is up and about on a Sunday evening.


----------



## MLeh

*waves from Banff*


----------



## SINC

Hey, hi Elaine, how is every little thing in Banff?

Did you get to see my buddy Frank at the BPL?


----------



## MLeh

Banff is fine - if for the second time in less than a week. Didn't see your buddy at BPL - maybe he saw me, but I was sorta busy doing that 'work' thing.


----------



## SINC

Ah well, at least you're in Banff. You could be in St. Albert staring down a big old hole!


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Since its the beginning of a new work week I think the Baileys is required this morning for my coffee. Please help yourself. We also have tea and apple cider to enjoy. Hot pancakes, waffles, bagels and crepes this morning to start off the day along with the fruit platter. Brought in some nice strawberries and grapes. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is a provincial holiday here Steve, but I am working, as always, from home. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Marc et all. O am off to an early start as I have lots to do today. Since it involves driving, I will pass on the Bailey's but the crepes sound inviting, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have to pass up most of what Steve is offering this morning. I am on the second week of the South Beach Diet ............ but I have lost 8 pounds so far.


----------



## SINC

Just what is the South Beach Diet, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

No carbs in the first two weeks. Then, they are reintroduced slowly back in to the diet. With diabetes and heart disease in my family, I have to watch my weight and now is a good time to start.


----------



## overkill

Marc how do you find the South Beach diet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, my wife is on the SBD. It seems to be a mix of the Atkins diet and the Zone diet. For me, the key is to stop eating as much as I do, and to stop eating between meals. I don't eat junk food, but I do eat too much. 

http://www.southbeach-diet-plan.com/


----------



## SINC

Marc, when I lost my weight I did not diet per say, but I did change my eating habits.

I still eat five times a day: 6:00 and 10:00 a.m., 2:00, 6:00 and 10:00 p.m.

I eat fibre, brans and fruit at 6:00 a.m. and the other four times have fruit and at least two veggies and one dairy product (yogurt) each time along with more fibre.

I only have protein (meat) at 6:00 p.m. and limit that to three ounces. Any sweets are included in the 10:00 p.m. slot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is a sensible diet. My problem is portion control. I don't drink as much beer as you, and the bit of red wine I do drink is heart-friendly. I need to get more exercise as well. I have gotten my blood pressure, cholesterol and blood sugars in the normal range, so I need to keep them there as well as lose weight.


----------



## SINC

Even my daily pint is low cal, low carb and low alcohol.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wise decision, Don.


----------



## overkill

Guys thanks for the information. I know I have been wanting to change my eating habits for a while now as well. These seems like reasonable changes under the right conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, just had a salad with a can of tuna for lunch. I am full. I find that if I had a big sandwhich for lunch, I would be hungry again by 2PM. The key is also to drink a great deal of water.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning (and good afternoon in Newfoundland).

Some of you may have seen on another thread that my cat, Blue, passed away yesterday. Still processing it everything. She was such a sweet little girl, it's hard knowing that she's gone.


----------



## Ena

Sonal, such sad news about your cat. Sympathy to you as come to terms with her not being around any more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. So sorry to hear about your cat, Blue. I am not a cat owner, but I know what it is to lose a loved pet. Paix.


----------



## SINC

As I said in the other thread Sonal, *hugs*.

It is a loss that cannot be measured by others and you have our deepest sympathy.


----------



## overkill

Sonal, I am very sorry to hear of your loss. As an animal lover my heart goes out to you.


----------



## MaxPower

If I may Marc, can I offer some expertise regarding diets?

Being Diabetic, maintaining a healthy weight is key in managing my diabetes. I have done a fair bit of research on dieting and what is healthy dieting and the answer is always the same.

As with any diet (Atkins, South Beach, LA Weight Loss etc) the process is all the same. Cut out carbs (Carbs is your body's fuel). What happens when you cut out carbs is your body is forced to find an alternative source of fuel. This is found in your body's fat storage. This is why people experience such a rapid (and unhealthy) weight loss.

Because your body has become used to this surplus of fat storage, when it is used up so rapidly, your body needs to replace it, so you gain back your original weight once you get back on the carbs again. As well, your body thinks that it needs to store more to combat another rapid weight loss. Therefore you gain more weight.

What I have found is exactly what Don suggests. Eat several small (portion controlled) meals several times a day. Eat healthy - low fat, protein, carbs, fruits and vegetables and this is a healthy diet. This elevates your metabolism and kicks it into high gear. Adding regular exercise into the equation and you are on track to healthy weight loss. Keep in mind though that this won't happen overnight, so patience and persistence are key.

But don't be discouraged. if you want that piece of pie on Saturday, go ahead. You've been good all week. You deserve it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## medic03

Sonal, very sorry to hear about your loss.
Marc, what provincial holiday is it today in NFLD/Labrador (and what is the short form for Labrador?)


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone! Oh wait, it appears it's afternoon now, oh how time flies when you are swamped in work, wait a minute I seem to have lost a week somewhere in there.

There seems to be a lot of dieting discussion going on around here. I lost 40 lbs in 5 months before Christmas by counting Weight Watchers points. I didn't actually join the program, I just found out how to determine the points and then started counting (you're only allowed so many per day based on your current weight). You are still allowed to eat anything you want, but it all comes down to portion size. Once you've adjusted to eating less than you were (which is almost always too much), it's pretty simple. 

The best and worst part was I managed to lose that weight without doing any excerise. It was good because I didn't have to try and fit exercise into my already busy day, but it was bad because I should really be exercising more every day anyways just to stay healthy.


----------



## bhil

Sonal, sorry to hear about the loss of Blue.


----------



## overkill

I have heard good things about the Weight Watchers program. Glad to hear you found success with it.


----------



## MaxPower

Out of all the weight loss programs, weight watchers is the most realistic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, that makes sense. Still, my wife is cooking great South Beach Meals, so I am along for the ride. I have lost more weight than she has, but I have more to lose.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, what provincial holiday is it today in NFLD/Labrador (and what is the short form for Labrador?)" Treena, today is the Monday holiday celebrating St.Patrick's Day. With nearly half the population of NL being of Irish origins, it is an official provincial holiday. Since about half of the provinces population is of English origins, we also have St. George's Day as a provincial holiday. I am one of the few persons in the province who celebrate the 4th of July, Hanukkah as well as Lincoln's, Washington's and Robert E. Lee's birthday.

NFLD does not exist anymore. When the name of our province officially became "The Province of Newfoundland and Labrador", we took NL as our two letter provincial postal code.


----------



## Sonal

Thank you for the kind thoughts everyone. It really does help. *hugs back*

I've had a few friends who've had good success with Weight Watchers.


----------



## Beej

Sorry to hear about Blue, Sonal. My condolences.


----------



## overkill

Marc on average how much water are you drinking a day?


----------



## Dr.G.

6-8 glasses. Can't say how many trips to the bathroom, however.


----------



## overkill

Time to increase the H2O.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We helped Daisy and Zorro, Fanny's father and the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, "do the deed" tonight. So, in 63 days, we might be having more doxie puppies. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I too will call it a night even though it is early. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready to be served. As well, have the breakfast of your choice. We aim to please at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I'll have a plate of that "aim to please" this morning, thanks. And perhaps a coffee too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, mon frere.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and the gang. I think I will go with some coffee this morning and also a little bit of cereal. Long day ahead. Need to keep the enerygy up.


----------



## Cameo

Just tea for me please. Marc, you will let us know just as soon as you know you know what right?  

Shayla is learning come, sit, look, lets go and stay very well - she will focus on my face for about a minute and will stay in place for about a minute as well. She is a bit stubborn and trying for her own way already - I will say "lets go" up the stairs and she will pull back - but I hold my ground, repeat once more and once she realizes that I am not backing down will proceed up the stairs. So, not bad.

Sonal - I am planting a tree this spring in memorial of my Snickers, the GSD I had to put to sleep just before Christmas - you may find that an idea in memorial of Blue that will help. I like the thought of something living and growing for her.

Morning Don, Steve - tonight they say is the first day of spring - I hope tomorrows weather remembers that.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

Thanks for the breakfast Marc and I see we have a bunch of early risers this morning. Spring is in the air.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Spring is in the air.


Not out here it's not!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Steve, Jeanne and Warren. Have whatever you want. Our motto here at the Cafe Chez Marc is "We aim to please", which is right up alongside our old motto of "In God we Trust ............ all others pay cash".


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sounds like Shayla is becoming an obedient and loving dog. Stay firm with your commands and continue not to give in, because you will appreciate her behavior in the final analysis.

As for the doxie puppies, Daisy was a week to 10 days early with her last litter, but normally 63 days from conception is the average gestation period for doxies. We shall see.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Spring is definitely in the air. While it is chilly this morning the forecasted high for today is +8, whith highs of 12 and 15 for later in the week.


----------



## MaxPower

Nice to see you back Sean. How's fatherhood treating you these days my friend?

BTW, I guess the reverend is officially MIA. Hope all is well.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Nice to see you back Sean. How's fatherhood treating you these days my friend?


It's been treating me well Warren, thanks for asking. The "little" one, (young might be a better term as he is already 27 pounds at 10 months) is walking now and tall enough to see onto the table and reach things close to the edge. It keeps life interesting. Our daughter is still growing like a weed, and loves being in school. How are things out your way?


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Sean. We have a doxie here to serve as a stud for Daisy. He is the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, and he hails form the fine city of Regina. He can't quite get used to the huge mounds of snow, but he has a lot of fun running up each mound. Then, he peers over the top and realizes that he is 8 to 13 feet above the ground. He actually loves to dig in the wet snow, which I guess you folks don't get in SK. He shall be home next week in time for spring, and might miss all of our ice storms, sleet, hail and wet snow. We shall see.

Glad to hear your little one is growing.


----------



## Ena

Marc. Wow! That's quite a distance for a dog to come for a 'sleepover'


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, would you believe that it was cheaper to ship the whole dog than to collect and then ship chilled semen!!!! He is having a grand time, but Jack and Casey, the other two males in the house, are NOT at all pleased. They look at me as if to say, "When is he going home???"


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Decided to keep all 7 doxies in their crates in the back bedroom downstairs. Thus, no one needs to howl to know where their "loved one" is located. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant surprise last night at "the local", my neighbourhood pub a two block walk from my home. They hold an "open stage" session every Monday where local artists or "wannabees" are free to take the stage to strut there stuff.

Around 9:00 p.m., a stranger appeared with a very big chum who was later determined to be his bodyguard. After watching the talent onstage for a while, he wandered up to the stage, took the mike, asked the house band if they knew a certain song, and belted it out.

That continued for a full two hours as Canada's own Adam Gregory had a fun filled night in a 75 seat pub in a small corner of our city.

They'll be talking about this one for years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and your breakfast of choice, are now ready for you at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Probably something light for me this morning for breakfast will do, probably about some cereal and fruit.

This week has been going by pretty fast. Hoping the weekend weather will allow for some hiking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Your wish is out demand here at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## medic03

Cereal and fruit sounds superb this morning. I'll add a little psyllium fibre to mine as I like the crunch on top. Mornin everyone, cool concert last night Don! I'm not much of a country music listener but Adam Gregory's not half bad.


----------



## Cameo

Adam Gregory? Oh, I like him.

Morning everyone - just tea please and thank you. Hope everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Morning, Jeanne. Great day for the races.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Marc, the stud is in for quite a shock when he comes home. We have virtaully no snow left in the city, and with forecasted highs of 11 and 15 for Saturday and Sunday, what little is left will surely be gone. For him it will be like stepping directly from the middle of winter into summer.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Morning all! Marc, the stud is in for quite a shock when he comes home. We have virtaully no snow left in the city, and with forecasted highs of 11 and 15 for Saturday and Sunday, what little is left will surely be gone. For him it will be like stepping directly from the middle of winter into summer.


Good morning Sean, did you enjoy the rain last night? Was it icy this morning?

I was up early and have been hard at work on some beading projects. I'll grab a coffee and head back to the "studio"

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I've been working on the columns all morning and am now past deadline yet not finished. Just dropped in for more coffee as I await a call back for Alberta Municipal Affairs to confirm some facts.

As for snow, we still have a tone of it on the ground here if you want any Sean and Margaret.



Dr.G. said:


> Great day for the races.


http://www.weinerdograces.com/


----------



## bhil

Margaret, I didn't notice the rain over the wind last night, but now that you mention it, it was rather slippery on the way to the bus this morning.

Don, you just keep that snow right where it is. I have a lot of work to do in the mud hole (a.k.a. the back yard) before all of our trees get here and we start land scaping at the beginning of May. I don't have time for more snow to hold me up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, we are in the middle of a snow and hail storm right now. We had sleet overnight, so it is drifting all over with the 75kp/h winds whipping it everywhere. Not a very good day for doxies. I shall crank up the woodstove and have the doxies watch "Best in Show" once again.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Just relaxing watching the hockey game on tonight. Hope everyone is having a relaxing evening.


----------



## SINC

I am looking forward to a laid back evening with the TV, but it won't be hockey. Never watch it unless Edmonton is in the Stanley Cup. Other than that I have no interest in regular NHL league play or playoffs.

Gimme a good nature show in HD every time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you could watch the Rangers win and move closer to making the playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## sammy

puppy update; sorry, still no pics, and yes we are crate training. We tried minimizing the middle of the night relief breaks, but there were still a couple of accidents in the cage early on. Things are going much better now.
JJ just got another round of vaccinations today and is completely out of sorts. My wife is very stressed out and here's the back story. We had a golden lab pup a few years ago. He was great. For a few months. Then, in a single day, he stopped eating, and became very lethargic. So in to the vet for an overnight round of IV fluids. Two days later, we brought him home and he was like a brand new dog. For one day. The next morning, I thought he was dead. His cage was soaking wet with drool, and he was limp as could be. I took him outside, as was routine and saw the saddest thing in a long time. He walked almost as if on autopilot, with his head drooped down, in a perfectly straight line to the back of the yard. When he reached the fence, slowly turned left and continued in a straight line again, never lifting his head. This was too much. Back to the vet. After entering our home and hearts, he was simply diagnosed with "failure to thrive" and had to be put down. 
Of course I expect JJ will be back to normal tomorrow, but my wife is on pins and needles. So, it looks like another long night. Dogs, worse than kids!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, JJ. I have been through something like what you went through with your Lab pup. Have you ever considered a natural diet rather than commercial dog food? At least check out the corn content in what you are feeding your dog. Get anything you can without corn. Bon chance.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, JJ. I have been through something like what you went through with your Lab pup. Have you ever considered a natural diet rather than commercial dog food? At least check out the corn content in what you are feeding your dog. Get anything you can without corn. Bon chance.


That's interesting Dr. G. I happened on some information about corn a couple of years go and eliminated it from my diet - without being a fanatic about it - and many of my health problems have disappeared.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, hot coffe and tea ready to go. We have some french toast and waffles this morning, along with NY and Montreal style bagels. Cheers!


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Sammy -it will get better. If I can pass on a couple of thoughts - don't give water or food after 8 at night so that the dog can "process" everything before sleep without adding any extra "fuel". May decrease the night accidents. I have been extremely lucky - my pup conks out at 9-10 and doesn't stir til 5:30 when the alarm goes off. We have established a routine where she has her "wild child"
time from 7-9 in the evening and then it is on the bed for her to relax - and in the crate when I crash.

I am sure JJ will be back to normal today - I don't think it is unusual for a dog to be out of sorts after vaccinations.

She had her first bath last night- unintentionally. She crawled in with me.

Warm +9 degrees this morning although they are saying that the temp will fall over the course of the day. It was nice to feel a warmish wind this morning.

Jeanne


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone. I'll grab some coffee and then into the bead studio - the creative juices are flowing this morning.

I was skeptical when Sean said all our snow was gone - living in a hi-rise, I can't tell from up here - but I went out to the mall yesterday and the only "snow" that's left is the piles in vacant lots where the snow-clearing crews piled it. Now we need rain to wash off the grime and we're all set.

Hope every one has a good day, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I have been up rewriting the column for the past hour due to very recent developments regarding the subject matter of the week that demanded an update.

Waffles sound just fine this morning, thanks Steve.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Margaret, the new forecast for Saturday is +18, so even those piles of snow should be gone. It would have been the perfect day to get yardwork done if I wasn't now going to be swamped with company. My brother is coming into town tonight for a conference tomrrow so he is bringing his wife and kids along and they are all staying at our place. Mom is also coming into town and staying with us. They are all leaving sometime Saturday afternoon, which will be around the same time my wife's brother is coming into town with his two girls to visit for a few days. He heads out Monday, but the girls are staying with us for the week, until their mother comes out next weekend to stay for a couple of days and then take them home. Somewhere in there we will also be getting some company from out of town. Maybe I can convince everyone they want help out with the yard work?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 

Margaret, corn is fine for people, just not dogs. Corn, onions, chocolate and turkey are some of the common items people let dogs eat that are not good for them, but fine for people.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Margaret, corn is fine for people, just not dogs. Corn, onions, chocolate and turkey are some of the common items people let dogs eat that are not good for them, but fine for people.


Unless you're allergic to corn. Even popcorn at the theatre makes me break out in a rash. Corn on the cob, which I love makes my hands break out in blisters.

Sean, the amount of company you get is directly proportional to the quantity and quality of the hospitality your provide beejacon 

I'm looking forward to the warmer weather - get out and walk.

Take care, Margasret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, a corn allergy is a different matter. I am allergic to dust, mold, and, would you believe it, dogs ..................... especially doxies. When I told my wife about this, she wanted to know where she should forward my mail. Still, they grow us tough in New York City, and I just stay strong and "gut it out". Such is Life here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## SINC

Well, I think it's time we livened up the old Shang.

How about this:

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/bageldance/


----------



## SINC

This will interest Margaret for the most part. I was out shopping for F2 filters for the Dirt Devil vacuum cleaner I keep in the motor home today. They can be difficult to find and I was happy to see a rack full of them at Zellers today, brand name Honeywell, Hepa filters. That is until I saw the price. $29.95 each for heaven's sake.

I then went to Wally World and found a rack of them there by Endust, same Hepa filter for $11.98. Needless to say I bought one, but only one because my wife tells me I can shake them out, brush them off, and use them several times before they plug entirely. I remain unconvinced, but I will pull out the old one and try that trick before I use my new one.

Imagine that, Zeller's three times the price of Wally World.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good old Louie Bagel. Thanks for the URL Don. Now, everyone dance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. These early dawns are getting difficult to sleep through, since our bedroom window faces due east and the doxies want to go outside in the morning sunshine. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. I trust that the lifetime bond has been formed by now. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> This will interest Margaret for the most part. I was out shopping for F2 filters for the Dirt Devil vacuum cleaner I keep in the motor home today. They can be difficult to find and I was happy to see a rack full of them at Zellers today, brand name Honeywell, Hepa filters. That is until I saw the price. $29.95 each for heaven's sake.
> 
> I then went to Wally World and found a rack of them there by Endust, same Hepa filter for $11.98. Needless to say I bought one, but only one because my wife tells me I can shake them out, brush them off, and use them several times before they plug entirely. I remain unconvinced, but I will pull out the old one and try that trick before I use my new one.
> 
> Imagine that, Zeller's three times the price of Wally World.


$30 seems a bit excessive. I found some a while ago - don't remember where - and seems to me they were about $7 because I bought 3 of them and I know I would never buy 3 of anything that cost $30 each unless I could wear it on my feet   

I've done the brush out thing, but I think my vacuum is sucking up cement from under the carpet because brushing just doesn't do it after about the 4th time.

I've spent the whole day sorting beads - a job I seem to be uniquely qualified for. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> $30 seems a bit excessive. I found some a while ago - don't remember where - and seems to me they were about $7 because I bought 3 of them and I know I would never buy 3 of anything that cost $30 each unless I could wear it on my feet
> Take care, Margaret


Geez Margaret, I didn't even notice you had three feet when we met last summer.

Where didja hide that third one?


----------



## SINC

Since I just noticed I have reached yet another milestone in some people's opinion, best I make this post to mark the occasion. Only took me six years, BTW.

For whatever it is worth, happy evening all, 16,000 times.


----------



## Sonal

Happy 16,000 Don.


----------



## Ena

Don, amazing number of posts! Did you get a T-shirt?


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations on your 16000 posts Don. Well done.


----------



## MaxPower

It appears that I am the first one in, so I'll turn on the lights, get the tea and coffee ready and get the griddle turned on for our Friday Waffle fest. The waffles are complemented with fruit toppings, powdered sugar and a selection of syrups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on #16,000 Don. Next you shall pass MacDoc. Then, it's on to that crazy New Yorker ................. the one with all of the doxies. Excelsior, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and thanks for breakfast Warren. Today I am off to our office in the city to take lessons from our bookkeeper to produce invoices and apply payments on account in Quickbooks. I knew how to do this in our old program Simply Accounting, but with her changing things, i must relearn this skill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I guess you can teach an "old dog" new tricks.  Paix, mon frere.


----------



## winwintoo

I wish I knew someone with connections in the newspaper industry   

Why? ? Why do they print pictures of female athletes with their garments in such disarray that the image leaves little to the imagination? 

This morning there was a picture of the Canadian dance figure skating team and the image was shot at an angle that demonstrated the difficulty of the move being performed, but unfortunately it all revealed who little these ladies wear when performing. A shot at a different angle, or an artful use of PhotoShop would have made all the difference.

I seem to be needing less and less sleep lately. Again last night, I never even went to bed  

Coffee sounds good and then as long as I'm up.......

Margaret


----------



## SINC

You must be talking about this picture, are you Margaret?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Warren, some coffee will do me well right now.

Don, congrats on 16000 posts 

Lets get this day over with and roll right into the weekend!


----------



## winwintoo

Yes, that's the one. They must have had other shots they could use. If that was the best, then somebody needs to post a job opportunity for a photographer.

She is one of our best athletes - let her have some dignity while she's performing for us.

It looks like it's fixin' to rain. We need it to clean up the leavings from the fast thaw.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Only 30% chance of rain today Margaret, but I'm more interested in getting the day over with so we can get on to the +20 that is now tomorrows weather forecast.


----------



## MaxPower

I see nothing wrong with the shot. 

And if they didn't win....


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I see nothing wrong with the shot.
> 
> And if they didn't win....


Maybe you need to see it actual size. 

I can see what Margaret is talking about now:


----------



## MaxPower

Like I said. I see nothing wrong with it. Looks good to me. 

And I can see it clearly too. (Did I just say that out loud?)

I'll behave now.


----------



## SINC

I'm gonna sick Margaret on you!


----------



## Moscool

You guys are reading the wrong paper; Margaret was referring to this shot...


----------



## medic03

you guys are incorrigible! Go get them Margaret!


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> you guys are incorrigible!


I can't be. I can't even spell it, never mind "be" it.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> I can't be. I can't even spell it, never mind "be" it.


Well then, can you spell 'louche' ?   
(Joking here Sinc!)


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Well then, can you spell 'louche' ?
> (Joking here Sinc!)


Louche I do know!

Louche is from French louche, "shady, suspicious," from Old French losche, "squint-eyed," from Latin luscus, "one-eyed."

Thus, “a man in a bar, utterly average, though there is something louche about him, something sly.”

Reminds me of a guy in our local!


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> you guys are incorrigible! Go get them Margaret!


I'm sure they've all been on pins and needles all day - each time I stabbed the needle through a bead, I thought of them   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Is that why my back has been acting up all day? Sheesh!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, it's the weekend and time to rise and shine. I want to get a head start on my day by clearing up my e-mail and with the paper coming out yesterday, I have a mountain of reader feedback this morning.

I cut up a bunch of fresh fruit to go with the French toast which is in the warming oven and maple syrup and icing sugar are nearby. Fresh juices are on the sideboard and the tea and coffee await the first of you to rise today.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Don.

Thanks for breakfast, but for now I'll just have some coffee.

I decided to stay up until 12:30 to watch World Trade Center and then the boys decided to get up at 5:00 am. It's a deal I make with my wife. She gets to sleep in on the weekends. So yes, coffee please. Lots of coffee.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, Warren and all. Thanks for the breakfast Don, I am a bit lazy this morning as I was up late last night working.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning all, it's the weekend and time to rise and shine. I want to get a head start on my day by clearing up my e-mail and with the paper coming out yesterday, I have a mountain of reader feedback this morning.
> 
> I cut up a bunch of fresh fruit to go with the French toast which is in the warming oven and maple syrup and icing sugar are nearby. Fresh juices are on the sideboard and the tea and coffee await the first of you to rise today.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


Don what controversy have you stirred up this week? You mentioned "checking facts" before you completed your columns earlier in the week and now you have a mountain of responses. I'm guessing your position was not a popular one, even though it is the "right" one  

Inquiring minds want to know, Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don what controversy have you stirred up this week? You mentioned "checking facts" before you completed your columns earlier in the week and now you have a mountain of responses. I'm guessing your position was not a popular one, even though it is the "right" one
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know, Margaret


http://saintcitynews.advancedpublishing.com/

Page 9.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Trying to shake off a late-winter cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, your link will not open on my computer. Aliant has a new filter that screens out porn and hate literature. What exactly was in that article? I don't envision you as a neo-nazi porn monger.


----------



## SINC

Just fixed it Marc. I forgot they had changed it recently. Sorry. For the record, you have to download a plug in call Deju Vu and register, to view it in Safari, but both are free and painless.

http://saintcitynews.advancedpublishing.com/

Page 9.


----------



## Ena

Ahhh! Morning off work and the time to drink coffee without watching the clock. 
Simple pleasures.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> http://saintcitynews.advancedpublishing.com/
> 
> Page 9.


I guessed it was either hockey or football! 

Seems like the good weather Sean predicted has arrived - windows are open, no wind, a few clouds, but it's looking like a good day!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
I guess it's been a while. It took me three days of reading to catch up. All seems well other than Sonal's sad news.

I'm with Warren on the picture deal ... sorry Margaret.

I'll try to keep up with the happenings, but our daffodil campaign starts on Wednesday, so I'll be busy for a while.
Take care all.

BTW good article Don ... again! I hope most of the reactions are to your way of thinking. At this time of heavy municipal taxation, this sort of burden is not needed. Good work Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. I have been consuming vast quantities of Bolor Special these past few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is for you.

http://www.destgulch.com/movies/inherit/inherit08.wav


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.destgulch.com/movies/inherit/inherit31.wav


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.tigersweat.com/movies/graf/graf02.wav


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.baseballhalloffame.org/exhibits/online_exhibits/1951/sounds/thomson_sound.mp3


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.destgulch.com/movies/platoon/plat17.wav


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.tigersweat.com/movies/gpond/gpond02.wav


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.tigersweat.com/movies/harvey/harv09.wav


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.singforcanada.ca/o_canada.mp3

A great rendition of O Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just a few sound clips that got me in the mood.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is getting late and the eyes grow weary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G - I found this place that sells doxie jewellery!










Link to website

Was it this hot last year? I'm thinking of dusting off the A/C

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Marc, I did enjoy the Jimmy Stewart link, but to be honest the rest were rather lame. 

Doxies are good Margaret, but they don't look like wire haired doxies to moi.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

How does farm fresh bacon and eggs sound to everyone? Along with toast & hash browns. As well we have coffee, tea and juice being served.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Count me in Warren. Yum!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Margaret, thanks for the link. Don, they are wirehaired standard dachshunds (look at their muzzle, which is how you tell the difference).


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Margaret, thanks for the link. Don, they are wirehaired standard dachshunds (look at their muzzle, which is how you tell the difference).


Only kidding Marc, I was referring to the fact they were green and blue which I understand is not a standard colour for doxies.


----------



## winwintoo

Well, I found these on the web


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my standard wirehaird doxies have the traditional "wild boar" hair coloration, and not that sort of green/blue haze look.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off for NYC soon. David Furnish, who was here to check out our doxies last week, gave me a ticket to the Elton John commemorative 60th birthday and 60th Madison Square Garden appearance which is to be held tonight. There is a private jet coming in from London with some more guests, so they will be stopping by to pick me up. Since my wife got to go to the Doxiefest in Oshkosh, Wisconsin last year, and will be going to the Doxie Jamboree in Regina, SK in May, I get to go and rub shoulders with Sir Elton in NYC. Bye all. I'll send posts from the hotel (I assume that the Plaza has wifi for my iBook? We shall see.)


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, my standard wirehaird doxies have the traditional "wild boar" hair coloration, and not that sort of green/blue haze look.


Maybe the picture was taken with a night-vision camera or maybe it happened when I ran it through Photoshop   

I'm deciding if I should go out for a walk again. It would be so much easier to decide if I had a dog and it would make it a lot safer too. Walking downtown yesterday was a bit scary - gangs of kids everywhere. The kids don't scare me, but the panhandlers sure do. 

What's the world coming to. sigh.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, take along a few of the Doxie Guard Dog Squad. NO ONE will come close to you while then are in front of, next to and behind you. Remember their motto, "Death before dishonor". Must go now.


----------



## Bolor

Good afternoon all. A beautiful day in Timmins today. It's starting to cloud over but the sun was nice while it lasted. I washed the cars even. They will get dirty the first time out on the road but what the hey.
I hope everyone is having a good day.
I watched Happy Feet last night. I highly recommend it. Good music, great animation and a lot of fun. A must see in my opinion.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings from the VIP box high atop Madison Square Garden. It is quite the view for the Elton John concert and gala event. Before the show, Sir John, who now lives in Bern, Switzerland due to the British tax laws, told a great joke. 

"Evidence has been found that William Tell and his family were avid bowlers. However, all the Swiss league records were unfortunately destroyed in a fire, and we'll never know for whom the Tells bowled."

More later ............. maybe. It is a bit hectic here and I feel REALLY out of place, even though I am the only New Yorker in the group.


----------



## SINC

Good morning. Being a bit of a night owl this morning and doing a bit of writing. Funny how one awakes from a deep sleep and just has to arise and get those thoughts churning in your brain down on paper. I put the tea and coffee on for you early easterners. As for me, I'm thinking a few more hours of shuteye might be nice.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don. Thanks for the coffee this morning. Start of the week has some high temps for us today in the GTA. Were looking at 19 with some showers and a possible t-storm.

Dont like when the weekend flies by.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks as well for the coffee this morning Don.

Steve, you didn't hear the thunder storm last night? It came without warning and left the same way. I know Jeanne must have heard it since she lives very close to me.


----------



## SINC

Morning again gents. I'm up and at 'em for another week. Have a good day all.


----------



## overkill

Did not hear anything last night Warren. I did wake up a couple of times but did not see anything outside my window.

We just had a thunderstorm pass by this morning. It was nice to seek the sky light up a few times.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! It was the perfect weekend to have all the company we did with such nice weather, but now it's back to the grind. It's going to be a very long week this week. I ordered a projector for the theater room in my basement, and while it should be here early in the week, I will probably have to wait until the weekend to set it up.


----------



## Bolor

Morning all. I'll clean out the dregs from the coffee pot and put on a fresh one. Hope all of you have a good day.


----------



## medic03

Steve, I didn't hear it last night either - don't think it came down by the lake. It was booming by about 8:30 am though. I just love thunder and lightning storms. Always have ever since I was little.


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> Steve, I didn't hear it last night either - don't think it came down by the lake. It was booming by about 8:30 am though. I just love thunder and lightning storms. Always have ever since I was little.


I love thunder and lightening storms too but ours seem to happen in the middle of the night and I end up sleeping right through them.

It looks like a nice day here again, some fluffy clouds but otherwise pleasant.

Did Dr. G get back from New York? I here the concert was a big hit. I missed Sir Elton when he came to Saskatoon a couple of years ago on his small city tour. Keep hoping he'll make a return visit.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Yikes! I just watched the noon news and weather and we are supposed to get 20 cm of snow tomorrow and 25 to 30 cm more again on Friday. Crap, I thought spring had sprung. Guess not.


----------



## bhil

Don you make sure keep that snow there. I don't want to see any of it drifting over my way.


----------



## SINC

I'll try Sean, but no guarantees, OK?


----------



## Cameo

Warren, I slept through the storm - when I got up this morning we just had
the dregs...........I am a very sound sleeper.

Hope everyone had a good weekend....I was disappointed in the weather as I was really looking forward to spending days outside. Also want warmer weather as I ran out of oil and it may be a couple of weeks before I can fix that. Oh well, least wise it wasn't in the middle of winter. 

Shayla is getting big fast, wow. Had to teach her how to go down the stairs herself as I was afraid she would try sometime when no one was looking and fall down the stairs. This way at least she has an idea.

My car is being fixed through the insurance and they have given me a 2007 Chev Impala to drive in the meantime. Nice looking car but I don't like the seating arrangements. The gas pedal is so far up the firewall that I have to put the seat
too far forward - leaving me too close to the steering wheel for my comfort. So, I can put the back further back and that helps but someone with longer legs would be more comfortable.


----------



## Ena

Quick cup of tea with you before getting on my rubber boots and heading outside. Big job to do today, the first cut of the grass this year.


----------



## MLeh

We don't have to mow our lawn quite yet, but we do have our first pile of bear ... um ... droppings ... for the year.


----------



## SINC

Um, er, ah ... wouldn't that qualify as fertilizer?


----------



## MLeh

There's a reason there's not a big market for bear manure, Don. You can pretty much tell exactly what they've been eating. (and no, I didn't get that close. It was my husband saying 'honey, watch where you're stepping ...')


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear hubby's still calling you "Honey".

That's a very good sign all these years later. 

As for the bear poop, well, that's the sh!tty part of the story isn't it?


----------



## Ena

Green feet season has officially begun at my house. My dog Java has green feet from running around in the damp, fresh cut grass. 

Odd thing tonight. Before I could get on to ehMac I had to log in and enter my password. First time I've had to do that since I joined.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea is served nice and hot. We have NY and Montreal style bagels fresh from the oven here at Cafe Chex Marc and also our fruit platter is out with fresh fruit salad to kick off your day. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, Thanks for the coffee and fruit Steve, it hits the spot this morning.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Ta for the coffee Steve, the drink that has no season.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> I'll try Sean, but no guarantees, OK?


I think you need to try a little harder Don, I can see some white stuff starting to fall from the sky.

And good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> I think you need to try a little harder Don, I can see some white stuff starting to fall from the sky.


Hmmm, that is odd. It is sunny and clear here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 

Don, your prediction for St.Alberts was "visited" upon us here in St.John's.

"Yikes! I just watched the noon news and weather and we are supposed to get 20 cm of snow tomorrow and 25 to 30 cm more again on Friday. Crap, I thought spring had sprung. Guess not."

We got 25cm overnight, and will get up to 30cm by Friday night in total. Sadly, that puts us over the 17 foot mark for snowfall in a winter, and we still have 6 weeks of winter to go.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, now I've got two of you upset at me for the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am not upset with you. This is typical weather here in St.John's. By the end of May the snow will have stopped and some real melting will take place. By late June, the leaves will be out on the trees. By early August, Fall will set in and by Remembrance Day, winter shall be upon us once again. Thus is the life of a person living in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A low pressure system will slowly track southeast of the Avalon Peninsula today. Northerly winds gusting to 110 km/h are expected along the northern Avalon today.

Snow will combine with the high winds and give near zero visibilities at times in blowing snow across parts of the northern Avalon today."

This from Environment Canada and not from Don.


----------



## bhil

OK Don you're off the hook. The snow has given in to our warm weather and turned into rain, so everything is now just wet instead of white. Wet I can live with for now.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> OK Don you're off the hook. The snow has given in to our warm weather and turned into rain, so everything is now just wet instead of white. Wet I can live with for now.


Sean did you happen to look out about 1/2 hour ago? The "snow" was like falling snowballs but it only lasted a few minutes.

<grumble>
Wouldn't you know, it rains/snows/sleets and probably hails on the day I have to go out and nothing can wait until tomorrow. On top of that, first stop is a filling station so in addition to driving in it, I have to stand out in it  
</grumble>

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

I don't suppose now would be the time to talk about snowdrops, crocuses (crocii?) and flowering creeping myrtle, would it?


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, that puts us over the 17 foot mark for snowfall in a winter, and we still have 6 weeks of winter to go.


Hmm so we may get to the infamous 21 foot mark after all :yikes: We want some new pictures!

Time to go pond hopping my friend: 16 degrees and bright sunshine all day here.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> I don't suppose now would be the time to talk about snowdrops, crocuses (crocii?) and flowering creeping myrtle, would it?


Well, you can talk about them, but duck behind something solid   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hmm so we may get to the infamous 21 foot mark after all We want some new pictures!" Francois, the way it is snowing right now, we may hit the 17 foot mark by sundown. Looks like a horizontal blizzard outside right now. It is 0C, so the snow is wet as it builds up against anything in its path (like my car in the driveway). I have shovelled out my driveway, but I shall have to do it again before too long. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are now getting ice pellets driven horizontally by 90+kp/h winds. My doxies refuse to go outside, and I don't blame them.


----------



## Cameo

uuugh Marc.........we have sun and 20 degrees. Of course, I am inside at work which sucks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I'll take that over what we are getting just now. We are at over an inch of wet snow an hour. By the time I finish one end of the driveway, the other end is starting to pile up with snow. We were to get 10cm today, but that was hit by about noon and there is no end in sight. Once again, Environment Canada has let us down. I should listen to Don more often. When he predicts dire weather for the Edmonton area, we are going to get that ............ and worse.


----------



## SINC

Well, the rain started a couple of hours ago and now it is great big flakes of heavy wet snow. Tomorrow is my day to go to Onoway, Alberta Beach and Spring Lake. Figures the weather would turn like this. Oh well, that's why I have the 4 x 4.

Didn't March come in like a lion? What's with going out like one too? Not fair.


----------



## macpablo

ummmm... ya... 

I just cut my grass for the first time this year. It's beautiful here in Campbell River today +11º and sunny


----------



## SINC

You're a lucky guy there, MacP!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is what I feared. March "came in like a lion" here in St. John's, with snow, and it is leaving like a pack of wild doxies, with hurricane force wind, snow, hail, sleet, freezing drizzle and we have five more days of March to go. 

In the past 24 hours we have had over a foot of snow, winds up to 113kp/h, hail, freezing drizzle and now it is back to just plain snow. The plows have given up plowing any side streets due to the drifting. Environment Canada predicts that this storm will end .............. by Sunday.


----------



## SINC

The heavy wet snow continues here Marc. I hate to think what it will look like in the morning. Broken trees are my big fear as we have two 70 foot Birch out front.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. Here, it is the winds that I fear more than the wet snow. There is a drift up to the top of my tires on one side of my car, and only a few inches on the other side. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Give Shayla a hug for me. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, et all. I too will turn in for a nap at least.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Fresh coffee, tea and apple cider ready for you to enjoy. We have egg omelettes with all the fixings of your choice to put in them. Also some nice fresh crepes and sticky buns. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve. I have a full day of shovelling ahead of me. It is a time like this when I want to throw my shovels away and go live in Don's RV. We are well past the 17 foot mark for snow, and there is no end in sight.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for breakfast Steve. Hit the spot.

Marc, as one native Newfoundlander once said to me after I said I felt sorry for her with all of the snowfall St. John's was getting - Don't feel sorry for us.

So Marc, I don't feel sorry for you. My thoughts are with you, but I am not sorry. Just take it easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the "pep talk", Warren. This is real heart attack/broken arm snow, with heavy snow topped off by freezing drizzle right now. Thus, slow and steady clears the driveway on a day like this.

Maybe people born and raised in St.John's don't want to have people feel sorry for them, but I have only been here 30 years. I know what a nice spring is like, and what warm breezes in the summer are like. I miss those things. Still, I am healthy enough to go out and clear away all this snow, and what will come for the next 6+ weeks, so for that I am grateful.


----------



## SINC

Good morning gents, and everyone else. I have a great start to my day as all columns are filed and I am now free to get on with my spindle business duties. Today I will so with our installer to select some white maple to build a set of open stairs for an architect's new home out in Spring Lake. Then it is off to Onoway to drop off the quote for this job and to pick up a cheque for the last job. The one part of this job I hate is collecting money, but sadly it has to be done to stay afloat.

Our snowfall did not meet the forecasters expectations and we have very little as most fell as rain and roads are still bare and dry. That's a good thing given I will make over 200 kms by mid afternoon.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished clearing out my driveway ............. and now we wait for the snow forecast for every day into early April. I have packed up the doxies and am heading out to live in Don's RV. If it snows there, we are taking the RV south to Florida.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The forecast is saying bad things for today and tomorrow, but it is still nothing compared to what Marc is going through. The projector I ordered for my theater room got here yesterday, and I managed to get most of the wiring done. I'm almost tempted to leave work early to go finish setting things up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. We have Zorro here from Regina. He is the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, and he was here as a stud dog. He got snowed in yesterday, and won't be able to go home until Sunday. He seems to like the snow, but is a bit awed at the amounts of it in the garden.


----------



## Cameo

Good day everyone.

Got up this morning to find my water pump running - but no water in use or has been used for awhile. Got ready for work - pump still running - took my son to work, worried about the pump so came back home - it's still running (the motor)
turn off the circuit breaker, turn back on 10 seconds later (thinkin there might be a reset) hear the water pumped back up into the system - went to work, called my son and the pump motor is still running so told him to turn off the circuit breaker to the pump and don't use the water.

Got hold of my landlords daughter (landlord is in Florida) and got the plumbers name. Found out that their dog got hit and killed by a car last night. We had been helping take care of him and my son has really gotten to like the dogs.

Weather here is nice enough, not as warm as yesterday though. At least the sun is out.

Marc, are you enjoying having Zorro around? I bet you will miss him - but then again he will sort of be replaced - with a lot of little Zorro's!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sorry to hear about the water pump and your landlord's dog.

I am going to miss Zorro, but so will his daughter, Fanny. Obviously, she does not know he is her father, but rather, another doxie who loves to chase her and be chased by her. We'll know in a few weeks if Daisy is "with puppies".


----------



## Dr.G.

If Daisy is pregnant, my wife wants to go with Irish names this time. We have Casey and Rosie from her first litter, so those names are taken. I wanted to go with Yiddish names, but was out voted. As well, we will again have the "Guess the birth date of the puppies" contest. I shall have to check who won last time.


----------



## Dr.G.

In the last litter, Sean came closest as to their date of birth (he guessed Nov.2nd and they were born on Oct. 29th). Don had the correct number of pups in the litter ................ until "Late for Dinner" was born nearly 5 hours after #5 was born. 

FYI, a doxie gestation period is 63 days. So, get your calendars out and place your bets (that is, IF Daisy is pregnant).


----------



## MLeh

I'll guess May 21st. Because that would the Monday of a long weekend (vets closed), and social things planned and just the most inconvenient possible time.

Quantity: 6


----------



## SINC

I'll go with five again on May 19.


----------



## winwintoo

It is definitely spring. Saw the first pickup truck of the year buried axle deep in the median between the highway and the service road that runs past the brew pups on the north side - all winter guys drive through the ditch to get to the pup rather than navigate the insane roadway and come spring, there is at least one a day buried deep in the median. You'd think the hip-deep ruts would be a warning sign.   

Then closer to home, the "Milky Way" ice cream stand is open and people were lined up for half a block.

Jeanne sorry to hear about the pump. I used to own a house with it's own well and so on. My sister lived in a similar house just down the street and the pump man visited her house to fix things so often, he ended up staying and they've been together for 25 years   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Just finished a nice cup of tea and will now leave for the western wilds of Onoway to drop off a quote and pick up a cheque. Should be back in a couple hours or so. Beautiful sunny day for a drive in the country. I wonder if I will see more whitetails in the lane way today? I'll take the camera to capture the finished job and a deer too if I get the chance. Later . . .


----------



## bhil

I'll go with 5 pups on May 16th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, your dates and number in the litter have been noted and recorded. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is snowing once again, and I have to clear a path for the doxies, since it is wet snow and they don't like to run through this sort of slush. I can't blame them since they are only 6 inches off the ground.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Give Shayla a cuddle for me. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I'll say six puppies on May 20th.

Looking forward to having family come for a visit so if you don't see me in the next while don't worry


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Clear skies on the drive into work this morning wit the sun slowly rising over the Toronto skyline. We have fresh coffee and tea ready, and also some sticky buns and muffins right out of the oven. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve. It is appreciated. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, your amount and date are duely noted. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to more snow. With "flurries" (i.e., 3-5 inches) forcast everyday into April, we will easily get over the 17 foot mark. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the "pep talk", Warren. This is real heart attack/broken arm snow, with heavy snow topped off by freezing drizzle right now. Thus, slow and steady clears the driveway on a day like this.
> 
> Maybe people born and raised in St.John's don't want to have people feel sorry for them, but I have only been here 30 years. I know what a nice spring is like, and what warm breezes in the summer are like. I miss those things. Still, I am healthy enough to go out and clear away all this snow, and what will come for the next 6+ weeks, so for that I am grateful.


Then I'll make an exception in your case then Marc.


----------



## Cameo

May 22 and five puppies is my guess. It is my oldest son's birthday.

Morning everyone. Plumber should show up at the house anytime now. Got a barrel of water from my landlord last night. I feel like I am camping.

Looks like a couple of sunny days but a wet weekend again - I was looking forward to the Elmira Syrup Festival, but we shall see.

Hope everyone is healthy and happy.

Jeanne


----------



## SINC

Morning all, have fun camping Jeanne. One more fine day here until we fall into the dumper weather wise tomorrow. Get ready for it Marc.


----------



## Cameo

I would rather camp on my own terms. Looks like I will be out of water for
a few days as the problem seems to be the well. The plumber doesn't know
the exact location of it so has to try to get hold of the landlord in Florida.
Joy oh joy...............


----------



## bhil

Mornging all! It's starting off as a cool morning, but at least it's not snowing today. Anyone else feel like Friday is never going to get here?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the exemption, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, your guess for the date and amount of puppies has been noted. I await Sean's guess to see if he can make it two in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it's snowing now, with snow forecast every day until next Monday. So, a dumping here will merely put us over the 18 foot mark (we just passed the 17 foot mark). We shall see.


----------



## bhil

Marc, you must have missed my previous post:

I'll go with 5 pups on May 16th.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm going to go with 6 pups on May 9th - my birthday!

Later, Margaret


----------



## Moscool

Put me down for 4 on May 18th - My son's neo-Bar Mitzvah


----------



## Dr.G.

Got it Sean. Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Your selections have been registered, Margaret and Francois. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I guess you missed my post too, back on March 28 at 12:22 noon:

"I'll go with five again on May 19. "


----------



## medic03

I think I'll take a late date of May 24 with 4 pups


----------



## MaxPower

Time to turn in as well.

I ordered a couple of coffee mugs from Cafe Express and I am trying to decide on the caffeine molecule or the "Gotta have more cow bell" mug.

I'm thinking more cow bell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee, and an assortment of freshly baked goodies are ready to be served at the Cafe Chez Marc. As well, if you want breakfast, just ask, and Chef Pierre shall make it up for you personally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, your speculation has been noted. Don, I had yours noted as well.

Keep in mind that we don't know if Daisy is even pregnant, but we are told that Zorro is very potent, if you get my drift. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is trying to shine, but the clouds with snow are too thick. Thus, we again have 0C and snow.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I see the puppy sweeps are doing fine. Nice morning here and up to 10 today. The good news is that our big dump of snow will not be happening, so your weather shall improve as well. 

A coffee sure does hit the spot this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the weather update, Don. Still, with flurries every day, day in and day out, it still gets depressing.


----------



## SINC

I know the feeling. Our highs for all next week are in the -5 range with lows around -13. Not very spring like to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I think that I could take the cool temps if there was some sun. My wife has never gotten used to this sort of March/April here in St. John's, after growing up in Calgary and Edmonton. However, I could never survive your frigid temps in Jan/Feb.


----------



## SINC

Marc, one can dress properly for the cold and it is not an issue, a better option to me than not being able to blow away endless cloud.

I'll take the cold any day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I agree. Cold temps here mean sunshine. Anything around 0C means clouds which mean snow, rain, sleet or fog.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and all. Glad end of the week is now in sight. Nice clear skies coming in over the GTA right now. I have had a good week weather wise where I was able to go for some long walks by the lake. I hope this continues.


----------



## Cameo

Don- no cold, can't get warm, can't take the cold. Warm temps for me please.

Good Morning.

I think I have the heating situation under control and should have heat tonight..........now all we have to do is get some water and things will be 
back to normal (as normal as my life ever gets that is.........gonna write a
book - but I will have to call it fiction as no one would believe it anyhow.

Got up this morning and Shayla was out of her crate.........??? She was fast
asleep in it at 4:30 this morning when I got up to plug in my sons heater
so he could have some warmth getting out of bed but I gather I didn't latch
it too well last night. Good thing the bedroom door was shut. 
Alarm didn't go off - circuits kept popping last night- so woke up late and in a
panic - had to wash my hair here at work - sales rep had a blast laughing at
me. Oh well............c'est la vie!!!!! Life is such an adventure.



Where is Beej? Still miss Carex and Peter too - hope they are well. 

Sun is out and it looks like the rain tomorrow may be delayed long enough
to make the festival in the morning in Elmira.

Hit a bunny on the way to work this morning though - I swerved but not quick
enough when it ran out of the dark. Poor thing - they are so sweet and I feel so bad.

I should get my own car back today too - I don't like this rental car much (2007 Chevy Impala) 

Well - that is my rant for the day. Now that I have purged myself I will see if 
there are any more fires to put out, stomp on etc.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, rant all you want here in The Shang. What are friends for if not to hear one rant? 

That was lucky re Shayla and the crate. 

Not sure where the MIAs are these days.


----------



## Cameo

I guess really that it isn't a "rant" as I am not angry at anything.
Kind of funny - three stoogesish - actually.

Once Shayla is completely potty trained - she knows to go outside - 
but doesn't hold it very well - (she does have an infection that the 
vet said should clear up - called "puppy vaginitis" - that makes her
have to pee more. She has an appointment next thursday so I will
ask the vet to see if there is something more we should be doing
about it )-- makes the training a little more difficult. We started cuddle
time on the bed for settling down before sleep - actually thought about
just letting her sleep on the bed for the night - turned the lights out and
she snuggled up - but then she just started moving all around the bed and
I ended up putting her back in the crate.

Marc, Any sign of your snow going away? I know it leaves later then here, but ours is all gone (at least for the moment)


----------



## Moscool

Marc,

I have been puzzled over the past few days: I understand snow; the one that falls more or less vertically; I understand the odd blizzard; but I have no experience of truck-loads of the white stuff falling in minutes in a relatively mild weather. 

Until I stumbled into the scene below. Any resemblance?


----------



## SINC

Francois, that is not snow, rather that is ice that has coated the vehicle, likely from a combination of a freezing rain storm combined with winds driving spray from the ocean or lake the vehicle is parked beside. 

THIS is a heavy snowfall.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! It's finally Friday, woohoo! However, tomorrow's forecast shows the truly miserable thing about Saskatchewan's weather: High of +10, chance of snow flurries. Not sure if I will be doing yard work or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Rootie was the only doxie we have let sleep in our bed that actually slept. He would circle around a few times and then just plop down, where he lay until we got up. All the other doxies, like Shayla, snuggle up, and then starte moving all around the bed and even under the blankets. Luckily, toes do not resemble badgers.

"Marc, Any sign of your snow going away? I know it leaves later then here, but ours is all gone (at least for the moment)." We actually lost about a meter of snow with the rain that comes in March. However, one late March storm last week and this week, along with the constant flurries every day, have brought us back where we started from a few weeks ago. Our snow will not stop falling until about May 24th, and then will be gone (hopefully) by mid-June. People laugh at this when I tell them, and then when they visit St.John's on Canada Day and they ask what the mounds are doing at the far end of parking lots. We tell them that they are the last remains of the snow that was piled up over the winter months. In a normal winter, the last snow is fully melted by Father's Day. Sadly, this has not been a normal winter in which we "only" get 13 feet of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, I have seen that sort of image twice here in St.John's. Once, over a 35 hour period, we received 4 inches of freezing rain. Another time, we received 5 inches of freezing rain and drizzle over a three day period. Needless to say, both times resulted in power outages due to downed power lines.

What is difficult is when we get 50-75cm of snow in a 24 hour period which is blown about by winds gusting over 110+kp/h. This causes drifting that reaches up to the second floor windows of houses. Cars disappear in driveways as the driveway is buried under drifts of up to 6 feet. I have a picture of my digging out our Dodge Caravan from under one of these drifts, and people think that I have faked it until I show them the actual slide from which this picture came. 

Right now, my spring bulbs are under a 4-5 foot mound of snow. Thus, when people are out mowing their lawns in the rest of Canada, we still have a few feet of snow to melt before the ground is even seen.

C'est la vie here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that sort of scene is, sadly, all too common here in St.John's. When the nor'easters roar in and dump up to 75+cm of snow in a day or so, we get those sorts of huge mounds on the roof of our homes. It is dangerous, especially when you hear the roof groan under the weight of the snow. I have gotten out on our second floor roof, which is fairly flat, and threw/pushed off snow that was up to my chest. I had to crawl out of my second floor window to even access the roof .................... and I am afraid of heights.

Strangely enoungh, we have not gotten those sorts of storms lately, in that while we get storms which bring 35-85cm of snow, there is usually strong to hurricane force winds, which means drifting rather than buildups on the roof.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, Zorro is due to come back to Regina on Sunday. I hear that there will be a great fanfare at the airport on Sunday afternoon when he returns. Your premier will be there to greet him home.


----------



## bhil

I will actually be at the airport on Sunday, so I will keep a sharp eye out for him. With all the fanfare it should be hard to miss him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Be careful not to get too close. His RCMP guard of 8 Mounties nearly crushed me when we went to pick him up in that his owner in Regina said that only my wife would be there to pick him up.


----------



## medic03

Hey what is this 'permalink' thing I see today on the posts upper right corner. I have nver noticed it before.


----------



## SINC

I dunno Treena, they are upgrading the ehMac software today, so it remains to be seen.


----------



## bhil

It is a new way to link to other posts. You use the permalink and then it shows the URL with the thread name instead of the thread number. And even if the thread name changes or the thread moves, it still links to the proper thread.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> It is a new way to link to other posts. You use the permalink and then it shows the URL with the thread name instead of the thread number. And even if the thread name changes or the thread moves, it still links to the proper thread.


Sean, your secret has been revealed. You CAN communicate effectively with end users, therefore you are forever banned from writing user documentation and if this trend continues, you will also be banned from writing requirements documents and perhaps even executive summaries.   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, change of plans. The president of the CBC called and begged me to change the return date of Zorro to Regina. Seems like the RCMP was to cordon off an area of Regina around the Bessborough Hotel, and use the William Pascoe Ballroom as their command headquarters to coordinate security. Seems as if they wanted to set up this afternoon for his Sunday return, and the president of CBC said that this would mess up the entire Juno awards on CBC TV. He started to sob when I said "So? And the problem is .... ?"

Thus, he shall now come in on Tuesday. Being the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, with his father the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in all of South America, George Bush has agreed to let Zorro fly into Regina from St.John's on Air Force One. In exchange, PM Harper has to commit to accepting back those descendants of the Acadians, descendants who were deported during the Great Expulsion of 1755, and who now vote for the Democratic Party in Louisana. This is in retribution for Louisana voting for Clinton over GBH Bush in 1992. Harper agreed.


----------



## SINC

Great story Marc. Except that is, for the Bessborough Hotel part:










When did they move it from Saskatoon to Regina?

Regina's landmark downtown hotel is the Hotel Saskatchewan:










. . . which I think is pretty darn close to Margaret.


----------



## winwintoo

You're right Don, I live in the right behind the Hotel Saskatchewan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the Juno awards were moved to Regina from Saskatoon. Something about some Conservative minister wanting the awards in his riding. Anyway, Zorro is here until Tuesday at 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Good morning. Not often a 'Westie' is first one here. I've started up the espresso machine and can be your barista for a little while. 

In a few hours I'm picking up my sister who is coming in from Toronto. We're close but haven't been able to get together for some time so am really looking forward to my sisterhood time. 

Other excitement in my life is that my daughter got engaged this week. Am really pleased for her as the fellow is so lovely. Am also glad that my daughter came through the rough patch she had with being the daughter of an abusive alcoholic father and upset from going through the divorce of her parents. She's turned into a loving, stable person who sticks up for herself. 

If I don't see you for a little while, have a great week everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Ann and all. I too was surprised as second in today. I had a restless night and wound up not falling asleep fully until 4:00 a.m., so slept in until 8:00 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Mazel tov to your daughter, Ann. A doxie puppy makes a great wedding gift you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nuts!!!!!!!! Tomorrow is Daylight Saving Time ........... again. So, at 12:01AM here in St.John's we have to move our clocks ahead an hour ............ again. Bug Humbar. Might just move to SK where they leave their clocks alone.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all.

We were up early today and spent the morning at the Elmira Maple Syrup festival. If you have never been (this was my first year), it is a one day festival with a billion people, no parking, freezing your a** off, line ups everywhere, and what appeared to me as one giant flea market.

First and last time.

The rest of the day was spent puttering around the house and playing with my oldest outside.

All in all it felt good to have such an accomplished day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a Kenny Rogers concert. I liked some of his oldies. Guess this dates me, but what the heck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moved the clocks forward another hour. This double Daylight Saving Time is going to be murder tomorrow morning. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. Good afternoon Marc.

In honour of the Maple Syrup season, we have an assortment of pancakes, waffles and for a desert we have funnel cakes. Basically if you can put syrup on it, it is being served.


----------



## SINC

God morning and thanks for the waffles Warren.

I do believe it is still morning in NL, around 8:45 a.m. by my count.


----------



## Beej

Morning all. A nice lazy Sunday is planned for this mild weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Thanks for the pancakes, Warren. I LOVE maple syrup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to more snow this morning.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. *looks at date, goes back to bed until noon*


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, a wise decision. Personally, I hate practical jokes, especially those which cause physical or emotional harm.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Been under the weather for the past few days, just starting to get back on my feet now. The weather seems to be playing games with my head but hopefully that will pass soon.

Hockey game tonight, could be the last of the season. We need a win to make it to the finals. Our game 7 has come early  Cheers to all and have a great Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I could send out the Doxie Emergency Squad with some homemade chicken soup if that would help.


----------



## Moscool

Marc, what's this double time change? I knew that America have moved the date forward to 11 March but I didn't know there was a LNF exception.

Here we changed to 'British Summer Time' last week which puts us at GMT+1. The rest of Western Europe except Portugal & Ireland are on GMT+2.

So what time zone were/are you in?


----------



## SINC

Um, er, ah, Francois, did you look at the date? April 1 and all?

Don't be fooled!


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, NL (not sure where LNF is) changed with the rest of North America that change to Daylight Saving Time. However, at 2AM on April 1st, which was the old Daylight Saving Time change, we made this additional change. Here in Newfoundland and Labrador, we celebrate Christmas Day and Old Christmas Day. Thus, we are bound by tradition to change the clocks on Daylight Saving Time and Old Daylight Saving Time. So, right now we are at 9:27PM.


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Um, er, ah, Francois, did you look at the date? April 1 and all?
> 
> Don't be fooled!


Too right Sinc. What fooled me was that Marc pre-announced it on March 31st...


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, have a peaceful Passover tomorrow. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, be sure to close the lights when you leave. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Lights out. I'm done. Night all.


----------



## medic03

I'm just sneaking into the cafe for a quick bite before heading to bed. Just got home from work. I too was fooled my Marc's change in time as he has this little habit of changing his clocks many times during the year.  
Okay, I'll close the lights now and go to bed.


----------



## medic03

Marc, are there three nights to Passover or just two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh everything is now ready to be served to start your week off correctly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, there are actually 7 or 8 days of Passover, depending upon where you live and if you are of the Orthodox, Conservative or Reform Jewish faith. Strangely enough, in Israel, and for Reform Jewish people, it is a 7 day event, with two major meals/celebrations on the first and last day of Passover, and an 8 day celebration for everyone else. 

Here is an interesting website to explain things in more depth. Shalom.

Judaism 101: Pesach: Passover


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. Grabbed a cup of coffee and will spend some time writing. Then it is time for the worst job of the year, that being to gather up all my income tax receipts and take them to our accountant. If I was a betting man, and I am, I would bet that I will get dinged for around 20 grand this year. Ouch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have to "chuckle" when I do my taxes each year. Very straight forward, no major deductions other than the basic ones, and I send it in via NetFile. All quick and easy ................ except for the fact that while I don't pay anything additional, I don't get much of a refund either. If you saw how much provincial tax I had to pay here in NL, you would not fret over twenty K in AL. Still, you are semi-retired and able to take RV vacation trips each year. Someday we shall meet and tip a beer or two in celebration of our friendship/brotherhood. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Don and Marc. Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Hits the spot.

I hope that if you and Don meet one day that you will think to include me to toast to our friendship/brotherhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. If I lived closer to Don ............. or anyone else for that matter, I would suggest a get-together. However, St.John's is so very far away. My wife wants us to go to Calgary for Christmas this year, but we might not get to see her brother in Edmonton, since he usually comes down to Calgary. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Well guys, I guess the only answer to solve the problem is for me to hop in the motor home and head east. That can't happen for a while yet as I continue to fight to make the spindle business a paying proposition. Life always seems gets in the way of life, doesn't it?


----------



## Moscool

Matzohs all round! Watch out for those crumbs on your chest in the morning...


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, we should let the others search for the Afikomin. And they won't allowed to use any of the doxies this year. Shalom, mon ami. Have a peaceful Pesach.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife drove a Ryder rental truck from Calgary to St.John's. It took her 8 days.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Marc, sorry for the delay in response but yes an emergency doxie delivery of homemade soup may just get me out of my funk. Still not 100% and starting to think that playing in the hockey game last night was not such a good idea. Trying to bounce back a little today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I should send you some of my wife's homemade matzoh ball soup. That will get you back to health, improve your game of hockey, and might even make you Jewish. We shall see.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It was a long weekend, and a late morning, and here I am still thinking, is it Friday yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. No, still Monday here in St.John's. And folks kid me about my sense of time. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## bhil

I guess I'm out of luck. If anyone had a clock that said it was Friday, I was sure it would be you Marc. Oh well, I guess I better do some work then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, maybe you are using a Dachshund Calendar -- where there are long weekends and short work days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, try holding the calendar upside down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, tell your boss that you are Jewish, and MUST be home before sundown for the first night of Passover. This holiday will last until next Sunday, the 8th of April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, tell your boss that you have a doctor's note (Dr.G. at your service) and that you have an acute case of rhizopus nigricans (which is nothing more than bread mold fungus) which needs rest, sunlight and warmth to cure.


----------



## Moscool

Anybody ever been in a Matzoh ball fight? That's what you do when you want to have fun and don't have 21 foot of snow to play with.


----------



## Moscool

This man has seen where the Afikomin has been hidden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, someone is a matzoh ball maven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished our first Sedar. My wife is 1/4 Jewish, and is a great cook. Every Hanukkah I give her a Jewish cookbook, and every year she surprises me with some great meal from the book.

Shalom, mes amis. May this Passover be one of health and safety for you all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. Paix. Say "hey" to Jeanne and Shayla. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep well.


----------



## MaxPower

April 2 should be my Friday the 13th.

I can set my watch by it that something will go wrong for me every April 2. Today for example, I went to use our kitchen faucet, and imagine in a sitcom where the faucet starts spraying water. This was my faucet. Everything was soaked, but I couldn't stop laughing.

I wonder what next year will bring.

Good Night all.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Just finished our first Sedar. My wife is 1/4 Jewish, and is a great cook. Every Hanukkah I give her a Jewish cookbook, and every year she surprises me with some great meal from the book.
> 
> Shalom, mes amis. May this Passover be one of health and safety for you all.


Shalom to all.

We celebrate Sedar (once) for the children: it is a wonderful story with lots of adult/children interaction. None of us believes in God or being the Chosen Ones but somehow the culture of the tribe is stronger than Atheism...

This year is a bit different: my cousins are in Rome (of all places!) this week, so we'll have a date-blind Sedar... next week. My contribution will be cooking the chopped liver, something I enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Shalom, Francois. I would fly to London for some good chopped liver. 

My son is going to Harlow, England for the Fall semester.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your faucet, Warren. We could make a comedy sitcom about that experience. We will call it ""Leave it to Warren".


----------



## SINC

Morning Francois, Marc and all.

I woke up laughing at Warren's tap spraying. When did April 2 become your bad luck day?

I used to love liver and onions made with a bit of bacon and mashed potatoes with gravy. Was once my favourite dish. Sadly, after my heart attack, my doctor forbid me to eat ANY kind of organ meat, so I can no longer partake. If I did, I too would fly to London for liver.


----------



## MaxPower

It all started back in Grade 9.

April 2 also happens to be my birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday, Warren. Granted, we are a day late, but here in St.John's, time has a way of speeding up and slowing down. So, it is your birthday here and now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I too love liver and onions. Chopped liver is a different matter, in that it is "Jewish soul food", along with bagels and matzoh ball soup.


----------



## MaxPower

I don't really celebrate my birthday any more. I am very humble in that way. Which is why I didn't bring it up until I needed to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the celebration is going full force here in The Shang, with or without you.


----------



## Cameo

Happy Belated Birthday Warren!!!! I have always thought that my life would compete with the three stooges........you are not alone. I am going to write 
a book someday, but will have to label it as fiction as no one would believe it
all anyhow..........

Morning everyone, hope all is well.

Here are a couple of pic's of Shayla I took last night. 11 wks - 23 lbs.

View attachment 2981


View attachment 2982


View attachment 2983


She wouldn't sit still while I was holding her so not a good picture - she thought I was trying to hold her back from something really exciting I think.

Her training is going really well - potty training is slow - but she sits, down, stays
and comes as well as "look" (I want her to focus on me) We are working on "drop it" as well. She ate a tea bag before I could pry it out of her mouth, so she has to learn this very important command in case she somehow gets something dangerous to her.

Hope there is sun your way Marc.

They are calling for snow all weekend here darn it all. Glad I have heat and water back. WHEW!!!

Don - hope things are well with you and it is good to see you Moscool!!!!


----------



## SINC

Yes, HBB Warren!


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Happy belated Warren! Jeanne, those are some great pcitures of Shayla. They make me want to rush out and get a dog, but I need to restrain myseld. First I need to get a yard for the dog to play in.


----------



## Moscool

Thanks Jeanne.

Warren: double ration of chopped liver for you my friend.

Don: fortunately, I don't have to follow your cardiologist's infamous diet...


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, great pics of Shayla. The second one is a classic. She IS growing.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks. I believe she has gained 13 lbs in five weeks. (IF my mom's scale is correct - she has a vet appointment Thursday so will have an accurate weight 
then.)

Rain turning to snow is the forecast they give us. Last blast for winter I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, don't let Shayla gain too much weight too quickly. However, your vet will be able to tell you how her development is going and what to expect her to become when she is an adult. 

I assume that you are in the picture holding her?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hope there is sun your way Marc." Jeanne, you jest. Rain, freezing rain, freezing drizzle and wet snow is all that is forecast until at least Sunday. There was an April once back in the mid-80's when we had 3 days of sun in the entire month of April.


----------



## medic03

Jeanne, Shayla is so cute.
Warren HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
Marc, I am going to a friends for Sedar dinner this evening. Looking forward to Cheroset (mortar) and the sweet fish (don't remember the symbolism of it). Do you have Sedar both nights?


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, we had two Sedars when I was growing up, one at one grandmother's home and then at the other grandmother's home. As the first Jewish grandson, I could do no wrong. I did, however, avoid the landmine of the question "Nu? Who makes the best matzoh ball soup?" 

FYI, "Nu?" means "Well?" in Yiddish.


----------



## Bolor

Many happy returns for the other day, Warren.
God pics, Jeanne. Good one of you too!
Looks like winter is hitting most of the country this week.
All this talk of food is making me hungry.


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't remember that snow and freezing ice pellets were one of the 10 plagues brought forth by Moses upon the Pharoh of Egypt, but this is what we are getting here in St.John's. We have about 6 inches of snow so far, with no end in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a great website for anyone with income tax problems. Tax Amnesty Canada Solutions

The Canada Revenue Agency has been hassling us ever since we created Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies and used the doxies as dependants. Back and forth went the letters, demanding that we pay our fair share of taxes. My accountants at the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe suggested these lawyers in that, as their ad states, they maintain strict lawyer-client confidentiality. They were able to find a loophole re "non-domesticated animals". As well, the Cafe Chez Marc is not required to pay taxes in that we are considered a "house of God". The fact that we pray to our own Gods in our own way at the CCM is of no consequence. Thus, this was a great place to shelter our income from the doxies, and other, shall we say "less legitimate" sources.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just found out from my lawyer, Jason Jinglestars, that Tax Amnesty Canada Solutions represents the former advertising executive Jean Lafleur. He will never be found and we can kiss off the $1.3 million he is alleged to have taken illegally from the Canadian government.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The lights are starting to flicker, which means there is ice buildup on the powerlines nearby, or some are down nearby. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Great pics of Shayla.


----------



## SINC

Wow, down and out early tonight Doc. Sleep well.


----------



## MaxPower

Moscool said:


> Warren: double ration of chopped liver for you my friend.


Ummm. I'll pass thanks. I try to avoid eating any organ that rids the body of toxins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if the power goes due to the ice buildup, I don't want to be online.


----------



## SINC

Ah, I see. 

Warren, you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, one spoonful of my grandmother's chopped liver or matzoh ball soup would change your mind.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Sorry I have not been around past couple of days. Had to move into my dad's place for a bit to take care of the dogs while he is on vacation. Lab has a bladder infection which he is on meds for and the two jack russels seems to be slowly coming around to me being there with them.

Coffee and tea served nice and fresh, along with some pancakes, crepes, waffles and a nice fruit platter with fresh kiwis. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and fruit, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and thick fog here in St.John's this morning. The nice weather in eastern Canada and the cold North Atlantic are meeting right above us. So, we get fog. Of course, if the cold weather moves west, we get more snow. I love the fog and hate snow, so you can guess who I am rooting for today.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. We have some fog and drizzle here over the airport this morning as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Marc, et all from the winter wonderland that is Alberta these days. Just popped in for a quick cuppa and back to the editing thing. It is Wednesday you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my son is complaining about "all the snow" he is experiencing in Calgary. I told him that it would all be gone by the weekend, and that ours would still be here in June. That kept him quiet for now.


----------



## Moscool

MaxPower said:


> Ummm. I'll pass thanks. I try to avoid eating any organ that rids the body of toxins.


Warren, Jews have two secret weapons: they look revolting but actually make you more intelligent on the spot. The first is chopped liver (overcooked innards with onions and goose fat), the second is Gefilte Fisch (fish living in mud beaten to a pulp).

Anybody presented with either dish properly prepared (i.e. by any Ashkenazi grand mother) and willing to try it out will invariably say:

"Oh my, this tastes much better than I thought!"

to which the answer invariably is:

"See, you are becoming more intelligent already!"


----------



## Cameo

Good Day Everyone.

Yup, that is me - not the most flattering of shots but I don't take a good picture anyhow so that will have to do. She doesn't want to keep still for the most part.

That white stuff is scheduled to start tonight..........doesn't Mother Nature know that winter is over????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, I avoided the "minefield" of saying which Jewish grandmother made the best matzoh ball soup or chopped liver. I have never liked gefilte fish, so that was not an issue. One grandmother was from Germany and the other from Russia, so they cooked in totally different styles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, nothing wrong with the shot. Most of the shots of our dogs don't have me in the shot, since I take most of the pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh, by the way, if I happen to win the $38 million in tonight's 6-49 lottery, I am flying everyone out to my house this weekend. We might get up to a foot of fresh snow on Sunday, and I could use the help shovelling. 

Just kidding. I'll send you all a postcard from a warm place ............... along with a plane ticket to come and join me on the beach. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. I am still out in the motor home watching the snow fall and wishing I was camping. I am making small improvements each time I come out here which will benefit us all summer. Running the furnace full blast in April is certainly unusual.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't forget to get in your "early bird" picks for the birth of the doxie pups. Daisy might not be pregnant, which cancels the lottery. However, if she is, you get double the prizes if you submit a guess prior to a vet confirming she is pregnant.


----------



## SINC

Mine's been in for over a week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Don, you, Elaine, Sean, Ann, Jeanne, Margaret, Francois and Treena all have submitted your picks.

I still wonder where Carex, Matt, lotus, Peter, et al have gone.


----------



## SINC

Marc, have you ever stopped to think that we two are all that is left of the original gang as well as those you named?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Don. Still, there are the newcomers to The Shang that have added depth, warmth and friendship.


----------



## Dr.G.

Won $10 tonight, so that is enough to take Don out for a beer .......... whenever we meet. Somewhere, someday, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now it is a good night, mes amis. Just wanted to see the end of the Met game online. They won 10-0.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Woke up to a migrane and trying to fight it off right now. Not the way I wanted to end the week at all.


----------



## Moscool

Ah migraines... Not much fun. 

Have you tried self-hypnosis? My experience is that it works in many cases, which seems to be confirmed by research.

I have not listened to this particular download - there are dozens of those available, but I know that hypnosis in general and self-hypnosis are extremely effective. If you are interested I could pm you some specific suggestions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sorry to hear of your situation, Steve. I have no helpful hints for you.


----------



## Cameo

migraine? Ohhhhh miserable. I get them once in a while. Once my stomach
departs a couple of times I tend to be fine. My aunt had to have silence and
darkness to help hers........they are all different. Hope you find relief soon.

Moscool - how is your weather? We have a return of snow for Easter. Are you
doing anything special for Easter? We aren't - I am tempted to spend the day
sleeping, tired today for some reason.

Shayla gets her second set of shots tonight so then I can start taking her for
walks - she needs to use up some energy. She has "wild child" time in the evening and she just runs from toy to toy like a bat out of [email protected]%$ll. Hilarious.
I am going to have to crate her when I take a bath though - she drinks half
the tub and then proceeds to stand on me and crawl in. This isn't a big deal right now except she is not fully potty trained and pees every ten minutes after because she has had so much water and as she gets bigger -
and she is growing like a weed - then if she continues there won't be enough
room in the tub for me!

Hope everyone is warm and cozy and happy.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. "Warm and cozy" are not outside words here in St.John's, but if I get the woodstove going this afternoon, it will be that way for me and the doxie crew. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Marc, have you ever stopped to think that we two are all that is left of the original gang as well as those you named?


Ahem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, if you go back to the early days of The Shang, you will see the likes of jeac5, Minnes and Peter S. being regulars from the onset. 

I never thought it would last this long after I posted the first post to get it going four years ago yesterday. However, I am glad it had, mainly for the likes of people like you coming into our lives. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we now start the 5th year of The Shang thread. I posted the first post back on April 4th, 2003. A lot of water has passed under the bridge of this thread. Still, I have no regrets. I have made a great many friends here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, if you go back to the early days of The Shang, you will see the likes of jeac5, Minnes and Peter S. being regulars from the onset.
> 
> I never thought it would last this long after I posted the first post to get it going four years ago yesterday. However, I am glad it had, mainly for the likes of people like you coming into our lives. Paix, mon ami.


I guess I would be second generation then.


----------



## Cameo

I started posting in 2004 - so does that make me second generation too or am I third generation???????????? I have been posting here for over 2 1/2
years?? Wow, didn't realize that. Must like it here, bet it's the people.


----------



## overkill

Migrane still hanging around, but the darkness does seem to help a bit in my room. Going to try and crash for a while.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. We continue to celebrate winter here in central Alberta at -10 again this morning. Not sure where spring went, but it's gone for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, there are no "generations" in the Shang. We are just one family. Some were "born" into the family sooner than others. We are all equals. However, some of our "flock" has gone astray. "Gone but not forgotten".


----------



## Cameo

See Warren - we are all equal :heybaby: tptptptp 

Sorry, I will try to behave myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Jeanne, we are all equal. As the sign says in the Cafe Chez Marc, "In God we trust ............... all others pay cash."


----------



## Dr.G.

Daisy is starting to act very maternal. That may be a sign. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are midway through Passover, so for those who are Jewish out there in The Shang, may this be a peaceful moment in your life. For those about to celebrate Easter, may it too be a time of peace for you. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just counted. In the 4 years and 1 day this thread has existed, 160 different people have posted. My own count comes to 38.67% of my posts being in just this thread. "Time well spent" if you ask me.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## winwintoo

<release steam valve>
I do a lot of beading - it's pretty much all I do that isn't paid work. I post some of my finished work on a blog and I also belong to several on-line bead groups.

Recently, one of the bead groups had a very heated discussion about people just demanding that others send them free patterns. The discussion went on for over a week and all were in agreement that demanding free patterns was about as rude as it gets.

When I checked my mail just now, there was a "demand" that I send a pattern "in words" to someone.
</close steam valve>

The nerve of some people.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Attagirl Margaret, you tell 'em!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Just waiting to see if the Rangers win their game. They need this victory to stay in the playoffs. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Well Good night everyone.

Tomorrow to celebrate Easter, we are making turkey. One of my wife's favourite meals. I must admit it is one of mine too.

Speaking of Turkey, I was driving home the other night and I saw this huge Wild Turkey on the side of the road. I thought it unusual to see one on the road and in these parts. But then again, I don't know any better. None the less it was kind of cool to see one (Wish I had a shotgun so I didn't have to spend $30 on a store bought one).

Any way, it will be a fun weekend watching the boys hunting for easter eggs. I always love watching the kids have fun.

Time for bed now. If I'm up early enough, I'll start fixing breakfast. Probably something with maple syrup.

BTW, I hope your head is feeling better Steve.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm wondering if we should add Shaemus to the list of MIA?


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

As promised we are having some pancakes and waffles. Both served with fresh Maple Syrup.

Coffee, Tea and fresh Orange juice is also being served.

Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning on Good Friday to all. Hope you all get to spend time with your families over the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren and Don. Thanks for the waffles and OJ.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in St.John's. 5C with a bit of sun. Kids are playing outside and the doxies are sunning themselves out on the back deck. I have to teach today, and it is too chilly to take my laptop out on the back deck, so I am stuck inside. Such is Life.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Warren, Don, Marc and all. Head feels like its back to normal  A cup of coffee and some pancakes would be a nice treat, thank you Warren.

Dinner tonight with my girlfriend's family. Going to be the first time meeting the father. Should be fun.


----------



## medic03

Mornin all, off to a productive day. Already have my laundry on and am starting on the fish and mushy peas for supper tonight. Trying to get my other half to appreciate my catholic background (only fish on good friday- when I was a child it was fish every friday and good friday it was absolutley no meat including fish) he only agreed to the fish today because I said I would stuff it with shrimp and crab and bake it in a white wine sauce. 
Hope everyone has a restlful and reflective easter/passover weekend.


----------



## SINC

Do you have a recipe to prepare mushy peas Treena? I've heard the term before but never tried them.


----------



## medic03

I think mushy peas are just a result of bad english cooking 
I just soak dried peas in baking soda (the ones I buy from England have a bicarb tablet in it). They soak for at least 2 hours and then you boil the crap out of them until they are mushy. I add salt near the end of the boiling process. I personally like them doused lots of malt vinegar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Good luck with "the viewing" (that is what my wife's family called it whenever a man met her father for the first time).


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, it is a quiet Passover/Easter weekend (so far). Thanks for asking.


----------



## MLeh

medic03 said:


> I think mushy peas are just a result of bad english cooking
> I just soak dried peas in baking soda (the ones I buy from England have a bicarb tablet in it). They soak for at least 2 hours and then you boil the crap out of them until they are mushy. I add salt near the end of the boiling process. I personally like them doused lots of malt vinegar.


Do you drain the water with the baking soda off and use fresh water when boiling (the crap out of) them?

(edit: my husband likes dried beans cooked this way ... complete with the malt vinegar, but I've not made it for at least 20 years ...)


----------



## Dr.G.

REGINA (CP) - Rescuers have finally collared a wayward weiner dog that had been on thin ice for days on Regina's Wascana Lake.

The hair-raising adventure ended happily Thursday when Max the mini-dachshund was reunited with his breeder, Nancy Sikora. The two-year-old dog had marooned itself on a small island a few days ago and wouldn't come to shore.

Wayward weiner dog rescued from weakening ice of Wascana Lake


----------



## medic03

MLeh said:


> Do you drain the water with the baking soda off and use fresh water when boiling (the crap out of) them?
> 
> (edit: my husband likes dried beans cooked this way ... complete with the malt vinegar, but I've not made it for at least 20 years ...)


Yup rinse completely and then start the boiling process. A while back I had made them, but didn't soak them first just tried boiling them for a couple of hours. I made the mistake of adding salt to the water at the beginning of the boiling. They were okay but the skins were harder and there was this brown/grey colour that kept coming out of them. 
Just pulled out the ham for easter dinner and am making the baked beans. I feel so productive today. Tonight I think I'll make the coconut and cream cheese cupcakes.


----------



## SINC

Ann is working today and tomorrow, so it is I who will do the shopping for the Easter ham this afternoon. I'm thinking a nice big cooked ham with ring pineapple and hot mustard, steamed fresh asparagus, a bit of fresh boiled turnip, mashed potatoes and some really strong garlic dill pickles. I might just make some gravy with the ham drippings too. Oh, and fresh baked home made bread to go with the whole thing. I'll make the bread Sunday morning and have our meal later that afternoon.


----------



## medic03

Don, your stores in Alberta are open on Good Friday? My mom in BC was saying that theirs were open today and sunday as well. In Ontario most everything is closed Good Friday and Easter Sunday.


----------



## SINC

All grocery stores and big box outlets are open today. The only day they close is Christmas day. Heck, even the local is open where I will meet the boys for a cold one a bit later.


----------



## overkill

Haha Marc I love that term. "the viewing". Somehow I feel I will be giggling a bit when I first walk in now


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, everything is closed as well here in St. John's, today and Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, it is an apt description of what I experienced. The term came from my father-in-law, who was a cattle rancher for awhile in Alberta. They would "view" his prized cattle at auction. I felt like "meat on the hook" the first time I met him, and my wife's mom. I was told not to discuss politics, religion, or any other controversial topic on that first viewing. I was the perfect gentleman. When they realized that I was going to make their daughter happy, they did not care about my political views, my religious beliefs, or my views on controversial topics.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> When they realized that I was going to make their daughter happy, they did not care about my political views, my religious beliefs, or my views on controversial topics.


As it should be, Marc, as it should be.

I did see Matt in another thread the other day so he is still around.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Bob.

Was that iMatt or RevMatt you saw?


----------



## SINC

I saw iMatt, but no RevMatt.


----------



## Dr.G.

They are two different persons, n'est pas?


----------



## SINC

Indeed they are Marc:

http://www.ehmac.ca/members/imatt.html

http://www.ehmac.ca/members/revmatt.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for this confirmation, Don. "Gone but not forgotten".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening Marc.

I just had a nice chat with Don on iChat. I added him to my buddy list a while ago when I found it on his ehMac profile and tonight his iChat was up. so I struck up a conversation.


----------



## SINC

And a fine exchange it was too, Warren. We really should get the "Shang Gang" together once a week on an evening via iChat. Would be nice to be in real time for a half hour or so, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it would be great to get the "Shang Gang" together for a reunion, or a homecoming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served.


----------



## SINC

Up just a tad early today are we?


----------



## MaxPower

I would be saying the same thing about you Don.

But none the less, thanks for the coffee Marc. I'll take the liberty of making some Bacon and eggs this morning as well as some Peameal Bacon for those who observed the no meat on Good Friday.


----------



## MaxPower

Grrr. I for got to mention that last night I was in the middle of our Easter dinner when the phone rang. My wife answered and it was for me. On the other end was Enterprise Rent a Car asking me to do a survey since I recently rented from them.

I explained that I thought it was rude that they would be calling on Good Friday and that I was in the middle of Easter Dinner. She asked if she could call back and I told her no.

This has really soured my experience with Enterprise.


----------



## MaxPower

Oh and the reason I had to get a rental is that I dropped $2800n on a new transmission for the Hyundai and then I figured that I should do the maintenance that it needed like a timing belt and tune up. Another $1300.

OUCH.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and thanks for the bacon Warren.

I'm with you on the phone call. Anyone did that to me, I would politely inform them this call had just cost them all my future business.


----------



## Dr.G.

I see our sleepy crew is finally getting up. Glad to see you all. A fine sunny morning. Only 2C, but with just a bit of wind, I was able to sit out on my back deck to enjoy some sun. It is the calm before the storm, however. What Fredericton got a couple of days ago, and what Halifax is going to get today will be upon us tomorrow. We could actually get some rain instead of snow, but that depends upon the jet stream, and the wind direction is not in our favor. So, a foot of wet snow is possible for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Had a good nights sleep last night after what I would say was a pleasant evening with the girlfriend's family. The viewing went well in my eyes, but will have to confirm later today with my girlfriend.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Good morning all and thanks for the bacon Warren.
> 
> I'm with you on the phone call. Anyone did that to me, I would politely inform them this call had just cost them all my future business.


The problem is Don, is that they are the best of the worst.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, if you walked out under your own power, without being thrown out, or given 5 seconds to run out, then you are halfway home. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. All of you who are early risers, you shall have a treat on Sunday -- pre-Passover sedar food for breakfast. You have not lived until you have tried some of this fine meal, which will be served at sundown Sunday night. 

Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Say goodnight, Gracie.


----------



## MaxPower

Happy Easter all.

It's 6:30 am here and my oldest just realized that the Easter bunny came. We hid some eggs around the house for him to find throughout the day. After the third egg, he thought the Easter Bunny must have hid more. Should be a fun day.


----------



## MaxPower

For Easter breakfast and as a continuation of the celebration of Spring, we have some French Toast made with some Maple Syrup.

As a special treat, I am going into the kitchen to make a traditional Mennonite/Ukranian Easter Bread called Paska.

"Paska is a Ukrainian ritual bread served at Easter. Paska is an enriched bread, using butter, eggs and sugar in the making of the dough and an egg/water mixture is used as a glaze. It is generally cylindrical, decorated with braided dough, rosettes or Easter eggs (pysanky) at the base."

Perhaps MACSPECTRUM will join me in making the bread.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Warren and all. Mmm, good eats to start Easter Sunday. I hope your little guys have a lot of fun finding eggs. Seems like a long time since we did that, about 30 years to be sure.

Happy Easter all!


Oh yeah, don't look for me this afternoon. I will be glued to the TV watching the final round of the Masters golf from Augusta National.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Don.

You seem to have a bit of knowledge when it comes to birds and I have a question for you.

I'm thinking of getting a Hummingbird feeder this summer, but my concern is wasps would be attracted to the nectar. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Someone ate ALL of the pre-Sedar breakfast I left for one and all, so there must be some happy campers this morning.

Thanks for breakfast, Warren, since nothing was left of what I made last night. Morning, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

No Easter bunny here. Guess it is due to the great many doxies, or the lack of children?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Good Morning Don.
> 
> You seem to have a bit of knowledge when it comes to birds and I have a question for you.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Hummingbird feeder this summer, but my concern is wasps would be attracted to the nectar. Any thoughts?


If you select your Hummingbird feeder carefully, you will find that some are designed much like a flower and require the long reach of a bird's bill to get to the nectar (in this case normally sugar water).

Here is a recipe for home made nectar:

I have found that this is the best recipe for making your own nectar and the birds prefer it over the various instant mixes.

1 Part Sugar	
4 Parts Water 
Boil 1-2 Minutes	
Cool & Store In Refrigerator

Never use honey or artificial sweeteners! Honey ferments easily, and can cause sores in a hummers mouth. Artificial sweeteners have no food value. DO NOT use red food coloring in your solution, as this could be harmful to your hummers. No testing has been done on the effects dye has on birds. Most feeders have red on them and that should be enough. 

I have never seen a wasp near our feeders, but there is a first time for everything. The most attractive color to bees and wasps is yellow. Newer model feeders from most manufacturers no longer have yellow parts. Look for hummingbird feeders that claim on their packaging that their shape discourages wasps from reaching the nectar (usually found with saucer-shaped styles). 

Selection of a site is important as well. Hang it high (eye level or slightly higher) and off to the side of your patio or deck to give the birds a feeling of safety when feeding. You can then watch from a distance at your leisure. I keep a small pair of binoculars nearby when outside to view the birds without disturbing them. That's part of the reason for hanging the feeders high. When seated, I have the blue sky for a background and can see them quite clearly.

Look for a feeder in this style:










And stay away from these styles or you will attract wasps:


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Oh yeah, don't look for me this afternoon. I will be glued to the TV watching the final round of the Masters golf from Augusta National.


What is wrong with them this year are they too cold??? +3 and you are tied for 2nd give me a break


----------



## Beej

A lovely white Spring. Overcast and dreary. On the upside, a good excuse to stay inside. Cheers.


----------



## medic03

Happy Easter! We just finished our annual Easter Egg Hunt. I set up cinema clues and Wayne has to guess the movie. Something in the movie title tells him where his "egg" is. 

Thanks for the Breakfast Warren are your little easter bunnies still searching for the elusive eggs?

Marc, what was the pre seder breakfast. It was all gone by the time I got in today. Don you didn't have anything to do with that now did you


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> What is wrong with them this year are they too cold??? +3 and you are tied for 2nd give me a break


Exactly. Only 48 degrees and 30 mph winds will do it every time. 



medic03 said:


> Don you didn't have anything to do with that now did you


Er, no?


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Er, no?


 Why is it that I don't believe you
So have you taken the motor home out yet this year. The gang in the BC interior went camping for the first time (this year) on friday.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Why is it that I don't believe you
> So have you taken the motor home out yet this year. The gang in the BC interior went camping for the first time (this year) on friday.


Are you kidding? Today is the first day it's been above zero in three weeks. 

We are however, going out the weekend of April 27th, weather be damned.


----------



## Bolor

I stand corrected. It was iMatt and not RevMatt. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SINC

I belong to another forum related to RVs and have corresponded with a fellow writer for some years now. I recently discovered he has written a number of books and now offers them free for download on the web.

His command of humour is fascinating. He had me laughing out loud many times as I am reading them.

My bet is that Margaret and Bob in particular will love his style, but I encourage anyone who needs a spirit lifting read to download his books. I used the MS word format and they took only seconds each to download.

Enjoy them here under "free books":

JimForeman.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to the home of a friend for a Sedar/Easter dinner. This should be interesting.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Off to the home of a friend for a Sedar/Easter dinner. This should be interesting.


At least it is not a viewing.


----------



## Cameo

A little late but Happy Easter everyone. Hope all had a good day.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the link, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Hope you enjoy them as much as I did.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this went much easier than a viewing. It was a nice gathering of various religions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Easter to you as well, Jeanne.


----------



## overkill

Happy Easter everyone. Just got back from a family gathering and dinner. Always nice to have everyone under one roof and play catch up and share stories. Also had the NYI/NJD game on for all the Leaf fans in the house. Lots of sad faces by the end of the party.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I was in high school the last time the Leafs won the Stanley Cup. Maybe next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, Shayla and Gracie.


----------



## overkill

Ah its okay Marc, I am a Habs fan, so I lost out on Saturday night  Next year it is.


----------



## overkill

Good luck to all the Canadian temas that did make it in. I think that Calgary may have another chance with them rolling in the 8th seed.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Some of you may have today off as well, and for that I am jealous  Fresh coffee, tea and apple cider ready for all to enjoy. We also have some nice fresh muffins and sticky buns hot out of the oven for you. Fruit platter on the table. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the cider, muffins and fruit, Steve.


----------



## Cameo

Morning. Back to work. 

Here are some pix I took the other day of Shayla. 12 wks, 24lbs.

View attachment 3007


View attachment 3008


View attachment 3009


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, nice shots Jeanne.

I am not among those who are off today and will travel into the city to do some invoicing and a few quotes.

For those who are off today, enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great shots, Jeanne. Shayla, at 12 weeks, is about the weight of a full grown doxie. I took a look at our doxie pics when they were 12 weeks old and they would make a nice treat for Shayla they were still so small.


----------



## Beej

Good morning to all and happy holiday Monday for those that got it.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, wonderful action shots with your dog.

Back to routine as I go back to work tomorrow after an all too short vacation with my sister. Went to our usual haunts including my favourite salvage place. Half the fun is talking to the characters who own these places as well as getting a bargain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Your opinion, please. I am not going to post this on the general thread, in that I have found an anti-Newfoundland/Labrador tendancy by a few posters. I feel far more comfortable with the opinion of people in The Shang.

My wife and I disagree on an issue re the Vimy celebrations. There is an excellent idea of "twinning" students from "across" Canada to represent all of the Canadians who died in the Battle of Vimy Ridge. Both my wife and I think that this is a great idea. CBC News In Depth: Vimy Ridge Remembered - Student writing

However, next is where we disagree. Students from "all" the Canadian provinces that had men serve and die at Vimy were invited to represent the fallen Canadian soldiers at the memorial today. Thus, students from the nine provinces that formed Canada back in 1916 were invited. NL, which did not become a Canadian province until April 1, 1949, had no students invited. My wife sees nothing wrong with this, because NL was not a province and did not have soldiers fighting for the Canadian forces at Vimy. I say this is wrong.

Granted, NL was not officially a part of Canada at the time of Vimy, and thus, has no status as one of the Canadian provinces at this memorial service. However, why ignore the school children from Canada's 10th province?

The designation of the Beaumont Hamel Memorial and the Canadian National Vimy Memorial was announced 10 years ago today by the Minister of Veterans Affairs in Parliament and by the Governor General in France. Beaumont Hamel and Vimy Ridge are the only National Historic Sites outside Canada. Of the 801 Newfoundlanders that left their trenches at Beaumont Hamel on July 1, 1916, only 69 returned to answer the roll-call the next day. At the end of the war, Newfoundland, a Dominion of the British Empire, just like Canada, suffered a greater per capita loss of life than ANY country that fought in WWI.

Thus, for this reason, I feel that Newfoundland and Labrador school children should have been invited to attend the Vimy Memorial services.

What do you folks think?

The Canadian Legion had an interesting article re Canada/NL back in 1998.
Legion Magazine : Shrines Of Remembrance


----------



## Beej

Technically there is no reason to include NL. However, as these things are largely symbolic and serve to maintain a national consciousness of the events, then it should be done nationally, in my opinion. If a whole area opposed Canadian involvement and conscription (successfully), I'd still include them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I can see not including NL, in a formal sense, in the actual service, but I object to our school children not being included.


----------



## MaxPower

Were there soldiers from NL at Vimy?

If so The students should attend.

If not then there really isn't a need for them to be there.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Were there soldiers from NL at Vimy?" No, Warren, they were over at Beaumont-Hamel.

"If not then there really isn't a need for them to be there." I respectfully disagree, Warren. There is a need for them there because NL is now part of Canada. Still, we shall agree to disagree. 

Looks like my wife is winning our disagreement so far.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like my wife is winning our disagreement so far.


What score are you keeping? I've got 2-2 so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I have you down as a half for each of us. Thus, it's 2 1/2 for my wife and 1 1/2 for me. It's not looking good for yours truly. I am hoping for the Don and Bob (aka The Wise One and Bolor Bob the Wise) vote to come in ................... once they have their naps. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Beej

Same as usual. Considering changing jobs (around the 2-year mark, the cycle occurs...maybe there's a pill for it) but still liking my current job. Considering buying a condo too. All-in-all, Life is pretty good. 

You?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear that, Beej. You have a great many stress-causing changes in your life right now, but seem to be handling it well.

Here, we await to see if Daisy is pregnant. Then, the doxie puppy watch begins. We shall see.

Work goes well and I have a sabbatical coming up this Fall.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm with you Dr. G. 

Since confederation, Canada has created several new provinces including NL and in each case, I will bet my right arm, that the backroom decision makers took careful accounting of what the new province or territory would add to the country. And they were right although in some cases, the riches weren't apparent until later. With Alberta, we got all that nice oil, BC brought along it's timber and access to the Pacific Ocean, Nunavet is helping us maintain dominion over the high Arctic and we can only guess at what resources are buried up there.

So if we're quick to claim the resources as belonging to Canada, we should also be willing to share our history.

Were there students from the Yukon, NWT and Nunavet included - they should have been.

But what do I know.

Margaret


----------



## Beej

The sabbatical should be interesting, and good luck with Daisy.

I don't actually have stress-causing changes (not many, anyway). I'm just feeling like causing a few.  Change is good but I hope not to do it for its own sake. So I'm being picky about applying for jobs (2 applications in about 4+ months) and am looking for the right condo deal, not just a good deal.


----------



## bhil

Sorry Marc, I think I have to side with your wife also. Each student was invited to represent someone from their province who died in the battle. It's not as if they are trying to ignore the school children of NL, just that NL wasn't involved with the battle, therefore no representation was needed.


----------



## SINC

Marc, overall the students at the memorial in VIMY represented Canada, as did our Prime Minister, and indirectly even old Liz, since we are still part of the Commonwealth.

I doubt it could be construed that either of them did not represent NL as well as every other province and territory. Based on Haper representing both you and I, the NL students should have been invited to take part. It is after all a _NATIONAL_ remembrance. To exclude them is a mistake and should be corrected for the future.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> "Were there soldiers from NL at Vimy?" No, Warren, they were over at Beaumont-Hamel.
> 
> "If not then there really isn't a need for them to be there." I respectfully disagree, Warren. There is a need for them there because NL is now part of Canada. Still, we shall agree to disagree.
> 
> Looks like my wife is winning our disagreement so far.


You asked our opinions. Warren gave his. Not for you to start arguing with him, Marc.

If it's necessary for NL kids to go to France to remember WWI, it would probably be more beneficial for THEM to go to Beaumont-Hamel.

Political correctness aside - NL fought their own battle. That makes them special without having to worry about being included in everything else.


----------



## winwintoo

Speaking of family "viewings" my niece from Calgary just called to announce that she will be getting married in October. We have not met this young man, but my niece has very discerning tastes so I'm sure he'll pass even the closest family scrutiny.

That won't stop us from having fun with him though.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Margaret. I think students from the Yukon are represented, but not the other two territories. I stand to be corrected, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Seek and ye shall find", Beej. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, they were involved in the Battle of the Somme. They were involved in the July offensive, whereas Vimy was part of the spring offensive. The soldiers of the Royal Newfoundland Regiment were slaughtered like no other regiment in modern warfare. Still, I appreciate your input and respect your views.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Don. This is my point. Harper represents ALL of Canada, NL included. However, there was a conscious effort to exclude students from NL, since three of my grad students offered to take groups of students to Vimy, but were told their participation was not required. The local Canadian Legion sought to get this decision changed, but to no avail.


----------



## Dr.G.

"That won't stop us from having fun with him though." Sounds like he is meat on the hook. Still, as you say, if your niece has "discerning tastes", he shall be seen as a prime cut of meat. Mazel tov.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I was not arguing with Warren, as I hope he realizes.

"Political correctness aside - NL fought their own battle." No, Newfoundlanders and Labradorians were part of the British Empire and as a Dominion, just like Canada, were in the war, just like Canada, as soon as Britain declared war on Germany. 

"If it's necessary for NL kids to go to France to remember WWI, it would probably be more beneficial for THEM to go to Beaumont-Hamel." Actually, at the rededication of the Beaumont-Hamel memorial 20 years ago, the Canadian government was there representing the country, of which NL is part.

I think the idea of "twinning" is a great idea, and helful for school students to realize that what was done at Vimy Ridge helped to make Canada what it is today. I don't see why school children should be seen as different in their need to understand and appreciate this sacrifice based on their province of birth.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> This is my point. Harper represents ALL of Canada, NL included.


Yep. If this was a purely historical pursuit of fact, then NL was not in Canada at the time. But, as a symbolic national gesture of rememberance, NL is here. So why did my vote get split in half.


----------



## Dr.G.

I misread your intent, Beej. Mea culpa. It is not actually a vote-counting undertaking. I just wanted to get some feedback from those I consider friends. I did not want to open this topic up to the general public in ehMacLand, for fear that it would be pulled off topic by the current situation facing the Canadian forces.


----------



## MLeh

Marc, even as the great granddaughter of a WWI veteran, my daughter was also 'not required'. The spots filled up rather quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, that is sad. I am not sure how the process went in other parts of Canada. My brother-in-laws sons tried to get picked from their school in Okotoks, AB, but were not chosen. 

"Lest we forget."


----------



## MLeh

That wasn't really my point (she's busy enough as it is). I'm just wondering if you're taking it as a slight against NL when it was just a matter of numbers.


----------



## medic03

my two cents on our hotbed issue -NL as well as Nunavut (and all the rest of the provinces and territories) make up our great country and should be involved in celebrating the victories. They should have been invited. 
This reminds me of a question I often hear at Victoria Day - if we aren't part of the dominion now why do we still celebrate Queen Victoria's birthday?
answer- just because you leave home doesn't mean that you don't celebrate your mother's birthday. 
Just because NL became a part of Canada later doesn't mean they can't join in the family observances.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, the logic is flawed. 

It's kind of like keeping your youngest child away from the oldest child's birthday because he/she "wasn't at the birth itself. Seems to me the baby is still part of the family, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that the Canadian Legion here in NL, along with me, took it as a slight. Five years ago, one student from each province and territory, 13 in all, went to the memorial service at Vimy Ridge and represented Canada with honor and pride.

Canadian youth remember Vimy Ridge


----------



## MLeh

Well, perhaps that's just one of the things wrong in this world - people take offence where perhaps none is intended and let things that aren't really all that important bother them.


----------



## SINC

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, tea and coffee is now being served with a good selection of pastries and fresh fruit.

I'm off to do some writing. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and fruit, Don.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, Marc and all. Thanks for the fruit and coffee this morning. clear skies and -5 right now by the airport.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, Steve, Don - we still have some snow falling but I am hopeful
it will stop soon.

I have been letting Shayla sleep on the bed the past couple of nights and last night she decided she should crawl up above my head and rest her chin on my
face. She soon decided she was too big to sleep there.

Planning my garden in my head...........want to make it a reality NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am soooo impatient.


Hope everyone has a good day.

Jeanne


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Thanks for breakfast Don and Steve. A double dose never hurt.


----------



## overkill

All compliments to Don only this morning Warren  I simply enjoyed his offerings just like you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Don makes a fine cup of coffee.


----------



## Ena

Good morning. May I have that coffee on an IV drip?  Bit of shock to get up early after sleeping in for ten days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, you need some Doxie Delight. Two drops are all you need to get you going and keep you at peak performance at work.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, Daisy is starting to act pregnant, so get those early-bird predictions as to the date and number of pups in before we confirm that she is/is not pregnant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, Gracie and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I'm going to spend some time with Elmore Leonard again tonight.


----------



## MaxPower

overkill said:


> All compliments to Don only this morning Warren  I simply enjoyed his offerings just like you.


My mistake. When you get used to the sun coming up every morning... 

Off to bed. Night all.


----------



## Beej

Good morning, all. Any?


----------



## MLeh

Nobody here but us insomniacs.


----------



## Beej

How is beautiful B.C. this morning/night?


----------



## SINC

Morning Beej, Elaine and all. I guess everyone else is still in bed.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Already Wednesday and I am looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Cameo

Weekend? Yes, looking forward to it. Taking my pup to a dog show so she can find out what it is all about. I am going with my breeder, she is showing and I 
am going to juggle my camera as well as the pup so I can take pictures too.

Morning everyone. Still chilly outside but they are talking better temperatures for the weekend so hopefully it will also be dry.

Hard to believe how all over the place the gas prices are - 3-4 cents difference in a short distance.................unbelieeeeeeeeeeeeevable.

Going to start painting in the house again this weekend - I seem to be getting things done bit by bit.

My landlord is back home from vacation - they brought us back t-shirts which I thought was very sweet - it isn't like I have known them very long. I have really
lucked out with the house and the landlord - they have put down new gravel for
me (without any prompting from me, they just saw the muddy driveway) and when they left they made arrangements with plumbers etc just in case I needed them. (which I did a couple of weeks ago when the pump switch broke and caused the line to the well to pop a leak) I realize they are responsible for those
things but it is nice to know there is not a hassle to get things done when it does happen. They are such nice people.

Anyone have any sun????


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Sun???? Never heard of it. Actually, we had a bit yesterday, and will have a bit for the next day or so. Still, with flurries every day, even when the sun is out, it is difficult to get into the mood for Spring. Maybe in June. We shall see.

Good luck with Shayla at the dog show. Fanny and Rosie are going to Saskatoon in early May for a specialty show there with loads of doxies from all over western Canada.


----------



## SINC

Yes Jeanne, we have sun today and for the next few days.

Good afternoon Marc, albeit a bit early here at 8:37 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sun and warmth..... I envy you, Don.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning and Afternoon.

The temps here have dropped and it looks like warmer temperatures for the next few days. Although I heard that we were supposed to get some snow and freezing rain over the next couple of days. We shall see.

This morning was a really nice treat since both kids decided to sleep in until 7 am. Of course that made me want more sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. Yes, sleep would be nice just about now. A lunchtime nap is always enjoyable.


----------



## MaxPower

I think I would do well in Mexico. Siesta.


----------



## MLeh

Beej said:


> How is beautiful B.C. this morning/night?


I wouldn't really know, as I'm in Whitehorse, Yukon.

But it's nice here. Sunny, expecting highs in around 10 or 12°C, apparently.

(and now, I'm off to work for the day. Later all.)


----------



## SINC

That girl does get around, doesn't she?


----------



## bhil

Yes Don, but it's not nice to talk about it.


----------



## SINC

Ooooh, God is gonna get you for that one Sean.


----------



## Bolor

I realise that I am a little late with the Vimy/NL debate but I thought I would add my two cents anyway.
I agree that the school kids should have had the opportunity to go. After all they are native Canadians. If I recall correctly, in Harper's speech he did include Newfoundland/Labrador as veterans of "The Great War". Does that help at all ... I doubt it but I don't think that the PM should be blamed for the oversight. The organisers of the school involvement should be taken to task.


----------



## Bolor

Great pics of Shayla, Jeanne. A very good looking dog that I am sure will make an excellent pet.:clap:


----------



## Moscool

G'day all

Been away for a while. I hope Easter was good (judging by the posts, at least breakfast was...)

To answer Jeanne's querry about the weather 3-4 pages ago, here is the latest from these isles...

- London was quite warm last week. Reached 20 for a couple of days. Actually warmer than Paris, which doesn't happen very often
- Had lunch with some friends in Oxford on Monday: warm enough to have a drink and a smoke outside, not warm enough for a full lunch. Yet.
- Finally, went for a day trip to Edinburgh todaY: left home at 6:30 and made it back at 20:30. Was wearing a suit, no coat. Didn't feel the need for one either.

That's it for now... How about you Marc, last snow fallen yet?


----------



## Cameo

Hey Moscool - I'm coming for a visit then.......we had sun today but chilly and looking like we are supposed to get 15 cm snow tonight. I have been thinking about roses and gardening and walking the dogs in the warmth........


----------



## Dr.G.

"That's it for now... How about you Marc, last snow fallen yet?" Francois, you jest of course. Queen Victoria's birthday, May 24th (NL is one of the last places on earth that has this day as an official provincial holiday when everything closes) is considered our last snow day. Of course, we have had snow in June, but the rain in June usually takes care of this snow. If we keep getting snow each day as we have, and will continue to have, we might have snow on the ground on Canada Day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, as always, to Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Geez, just got home and it's "night" already. Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## medic03

were you out having a few pops Don?


----------



## SINC

I wish. Spent the day out in the boonies measuring more jobs. Nice day to be out there for sure though. Bright sun and +9 makes for a pleasant drive.


----------



## Ena

Pleasant day here too and great to be able to be outside later with the longer daylight hours. Get interrupted by neighbours when working outside but that's a good thing. I've lived in places where people aren't very sociable.

Ordered a new window for the house today as present one is in poor shape. There goes the income tax refund of $500. In one hand and out the other as the saying goes.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. We have some fresh coffee and tea ready for all. Pancakes, waffles and crepes are also on the menu with some fresh fruit on the side or sample our new fruit salad with mango and kiwi diced to perfection. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Good morning Steve and all. Crepes eh? Sounds good as I am hungry this morning.

I have been up working most of the night on a breaking story to get it in my column first thing this morning as an added item. Spent a good deal of time last evening in a conversation with a mother and 16 year old daughter. The daughter took a taxi to work while Mom was working on Saturday and was the subject of sexual harassment by the driver.

I despise men who do such things to innocent young girls and have pulled out all the stops to try and help these two. The RCMP are involved, but there is little they can do as the driver denies any wrongdoing so it becomes her word against his with no witnesses.

They also believe they are not alone as there are rumours at the school she attends that this has happened to to other young girls as well. I think I have figured a way, staying within the confines of my editor's blue pencil, to shake the tree as it were and see what falls out. If I am successful, perhaps more victims will come forward and if that happens, the RCMP say they can then take action to remove the license of this creep and maybe even charge him.

I have to wait until the paper is published tomorrow to see if they allow the late item and if they do, in the format I wrote it.

Now, I think a nap is in order. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the fruit and coffee, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Don. Such storylines need to be exposed to the light of day.


----------



## SINC

Well, so much for the nap. I just remembered our youngest son is dropping off his cat at 7:30 this morning so I can take it to the vet for its appointment at 9:30. Best I not fall asleep and forget.

Oh well, a siesta will do later this afternoon.

Now, where's the paper and a coffee?


----------



## Moscool

Off to sleep

To te tune of Steely Dan's Pretzel Logic

(Ahhh... Pretzels... - Homer Simpson)


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Francois. Catch you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Give my best to Gracie. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Wow you are hitting the hay early tonight Marc. Before you know it you will be whipping up waffles at Chez Marc at 0300


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena wants waffles, so I am up making them now. Come and get them while they are hot (it helps the butter to melt). We have fresh maple syrup as well. Anyone else hungry???


----------



## Dr.G.

OK. Treena has been served, so it there is no one else in need of waffles I am going to bed. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Beej

TGIF. A pleasantly short week.


----------



## medic03

so I guess we shall have leftover waffles for breakfast with some nice stong coffee and tea


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, shame on you. We do NOT served any of our valued customers "left overs"...........and you are one of our valued customers. So, you may have anything you want this morning, or any morning.


----------



## Beej

"Carefully Aged Waffles" are a delicacy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, "Carefully Aged Waffles" are considered "a delicacy" at other establishments here in ehMacLand, but NOT at the Cafe Chez Marc. Fresh, organic, hot and healthy are more than mere words to Chef Bernard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Friday the 13th is a lucky day for me. It was back on May, 13th, 1977, that I successfully defended my dissertation at the University of Georgia. There were 7 of us ready to defend that day, but we were given the option to postpone due to the date. I was the only one who did not postpone and the rest, as they say, is history.

Free everything at the Cafe Chez Marc today. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Moscool

I can't believe this was actually offered! 

I'm sure you can get cheaper tickets on those dates 

Good morning to all...


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, I'm off to try Jeanne's Africa cam again. Only saw it the one time and would like to again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, I thought that it was a strange offer, even stranger that everyone accepted the offer other than yours truly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, nothing but birds at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

No, there are gazelles or something now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not gazelles. Just white tailed deer.


----------



## bhil

Morning all, I just tried out Jeanne's Africa cam for the first time. As Marc said, it's just white tailed deer right now. Unfortunately, a less than thrilling experience for me as it is nothing different than anything I've seen hundreds of time before driving SK highways. Maybe I'll try again later and will hopefully see some real wildlife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean.


----------



## bhil

Morning Marc. How is life out in the great white east?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Sunny and 3C right now. Getting ready for the big storm this weekend. Moncton, PEI, and Sydney, NS are getting pounded today, and we get ours tomorrow and in to Monday.


----------



## SINC

+16 here today!


----------



## Moscool

Montreal got a serious snow storm yesterday... So that you don't feel lonely.


----------



## winwintoo

I just got back from some shopping - weather is beautious here, just need some rain to wash away the grime from winter.

Been busy crafting, and not on the computer much. And the computer has been repaying my neglect by acting strange. Sigh.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I "went wet" in the motor home yesterday and will spend some time out there today cleaning, washing floors and generally getting ready for our first trip of the season two weeks from today.

For those who don't know, "went wet" means I drained off all the enviro friendly anti freeze and filled the fresh water tank. Then tried and tested the water pumping system and the indoor and outdoor showers, the bath tub, the biffy, the bathroom and kitchen sinks and the hot water tank.

All is well and working right up to par. Even the internet connection works just about as fast as the one in the house. Satellite TV dish is working great after a lube job. Then took it out and filled it with propane.

Whole job only took me a couple of hours.

Life is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, sadly, all the snow/sleet/wind that hit Montreal the other day, and the Maritime provinces today, are headed our way for the weekend. This could be a rough weekend here in St.John's weather-wise. Back in 1999 we got 44cm of snow on a weekend in mid-April, so we could surpass that this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

They now have an eaglecam on the same site and africam. Quiet today, gazelles and wildebeest and warthogs (they are UGLY).

Bought Shayla a harness today as I am taking her to a dog show for the day tomorrow and don't want her choking herself trying to say hello to all the people.
Should be very interesting to see how she behaves. She is being a toad today I
understand. She has been sleeping on my bed for most of this week (she wouldn't settle the one night and went back to the crate) and I find it really nice to wake up to her cuddling in the morning. She curls right up with her nose in my neck. I know it is a sign of dominancy but so long as she learns that she has to move when I say so and can only come up when invited then I think it will be okay.

I have gone wet with my trailer for the past five years unfortunately. It is still full of antifreeze from the last time I winterized it as I said 5 years ago. It is up north in the bush - it isn't a RV, but a 30 foot trailer. Things have been just a little too tight.

Weather is up and down here - turned cold again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, if you are going to actually show Shayla, you need a "show lead". It is a thin leash that basically guides the dog. A harness is not allowed in the show ring.


----------



## Dr.G.

I demand a recount!!!!!!!!

Just received an email from the MUN moderator of the ratemyprofessors.com website. He/she told me that I had just passed Steve Tomblin of Political Science dept. for the "hotness" leader at MUN. I have seen Dr.Tomblin and I see why he was the leader up until today. There was even an article written about him and his "hotness" leadership on this site in a local paper. 

I told the moderator that this must be a joke, since I have not taught in front of live students for nearly 3 years. All they see is a picture of me.

I demand a recount!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie.

http://www.geocities.com/4christ.geo/photos/Boat.jpg


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, see you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, John Boy ............ good night, grandpa ................ good night, .... 

"The Waltons" Photos


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Moon.

http://www.harpercollinschildrens.c...hildrensimages/isbn/large/7/9780694003617.jpg


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Been a long day and I am glad to have the weekend here. Hope to catch up on some sleep this weekend and just have a relaxing time. Still baby sitting the dogs for a week and half more.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning sleepyheads.

The coffee and tea is on.

I am making some nice oatmeal (since it is freezing here) with some brown sugar and maple syrup. Also on the menu is some Orange, apple and grapefruit juice.


----------



## medic03

mmmn oatmeal sounds good this morning Warren. It was so nice to sleep in this morning. Now I am off to Cambridge for my neice's third birthday party. Only thre children and all the rest adults so our sanity should hold out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the oatmeal and OJ, Warren.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Warren.


----------



## MaxPower

medic03 said:


> Now I am off to Cambridge for my neice's third birthday party. Only thre children and all the rest adults so our sanity should hold out.


You'll be right around the corner from me.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Enjoyed the chance to sleep in a bit this morning. Oatmeal is my fav. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, everyone. Remember, it is not too late to get in your birthdate and number of doxie puppies should Daisy be pregnant. Earlybird prizes are being awarded.


----------



## MLeh

Morning, everyone.

Back home. Leaving tomorrow for southern Alberta. Just home long enough to do laundry, get caught up on paperwork & say hello to the husband and daughter.

Hope everyone is having good weekends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went to Canadian Tire to check out a sale on a lawn mower. When I was told there were none, I showed them the CT flyer. I was told that some of the things, especially things dealing with Spring and Summer, in this flyer were for Canada other than NL. I was amazed. Ended up buying another snow shovel for all the snow this weekend.


----------



## medic03

I find that Can Tire is notorious for not having sale items in. I remember hearing a while back that some large canadian retailer was charged with misadvertising for such things.


----------



## Ena

TGIF! In my house it is at any rate


----------



## Dr.G.

I asked that very same thing, Trena. I was asked why I would even consider a lawn mower when most of the lawns were still under snow, with more to come this weekend and the next 5-7 weeks. Point, set, match.

He did give me a 10% discount on the snow shovel, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Tiny Bubbles Waikiki Lounge and Doxieporium shall be closed tonight and all day tomorrow in memory of Don Ho, who died today at the age of 76. RIP. 

Donald Tai Loy Ho, of Hawaiian, Chinese, Portuguese, Dutch and German extraction, was born Aug. 13, 1930, in Honolulu.

He raised some of the finest mini-doxies in the state of Hawaii.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sorry to hear of another "Don's" passing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Yes, Don Ho was a favorite at this Lounge here in The Shang. He also was a great lover/breeder of doxies, albeit mini smooths.


----------



## SINC

"mini smooths" eh?

Somehow that sounds more like a candy or chocolate bar. Whatever. Night.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Lots and lots of Coffee and tea are being served this morning. I called in some caterers since I am too tired to even consider making breakfast for everyone. So place your order.

I had a boys night out last night where we went to a local roadhouse for some beer and wings. It was a good time. I don't get to go out much since our oldest was born, so it was a nice treat to get together with my buddies. My one friend commented on our $104 bar tab and we only had one beer each. How our priorities have changed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. I shall make breakfast for anyone who wants something made-to-order.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Marc. I shall send the caterers home. Although I did manage to set the timer on the bread maker, so the fresh raisin bread just came out.

Dig in everyone before it cools.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Warren. A coffee will do me just fine for now. Perhaps something to eat in an hour or two. I am on a diet as I have to shed 30 pounds according to my doc. Haven't been this heavy in years. Now at 212, he wants me back to 180. Sigh, I hate treadmills and stationery bikes, but here we go again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I hear you. My doctor said to lose 60 pounds. I am down 10 so far, but that was water weight. Snow shovelling helps, but that will be gone in 4-6 weeks, so I shall have to get back to gardening once again. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Maybe we could start a "weight-watchers" club here at the Shang?

I need to lose a ton of weight too and inactivity is sapping what little energy I have left.

If I join any such health and fitness club though, be prepared for some very unlady-like language if you ever try to "encourage" me to get with the program. 

Don't take it personally.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. More exercise and less fattening food is the key.


----------



## Dr.G.

I could lose 20 plus pounds in a day, as I told my wife. I call it the North Atlantic Diet, quite unlike the South Beach Diet. She told me not to even consider it or else I would suffer the consequences.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Quiet day planned today since it looks like weather will be on the down side with rain and cloudy conditions.

I am also looking to lose some weight this year. I hope to get back into my jogging routine now since the hockey season is over. Also some weights must be thrown in there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, might I suggest the North Atlantic Diet???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Overkill, might I suggest the North Atlantic Diet???


Is that the one where every time you open the fridge door, you get smacked by a dead mackeral?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, Don, I never heard of that diet.


----------



## MaxPower

I see no one is "biting" to find out about Marc's North Atlantic Diet.


----------



## SINC

Well, not exactly Warren, I bit, but Marc didn't bite back!


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> I see no one is "biting" to find out about Marc's North Atlantic Diet.


Well, I'm not going to volunteer - he bought a spare snow shovel yesterday and I hear that they're expecting a big storm in the next couple of days, so I'd be willing to bet the North Atlantic Diet is more of an "exercise" program than food control.

  

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, actually, physical exercise is not part of the North Atlantic Diet. However, I shall be shovelling "tomorrow, and tomorrow and tomorrow ..." whether my wife lets me start the diet or not. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

The word "screech" comes to mind, but then you wouldn't be able to shovel.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, personally, I hate Screech. I do like Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum, however.


----------



## MLeh

What's the average weight of a Doxie? (Just asking ...)


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> What's the average weight of a Doxie? (Just asking ...)


Elaine, you are so good at puzzles!

Q. two word phrase that has three occurrences of "se", remove all the "se"s from the phrase and the remaining letters spell a part of a car.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, 20-30 pounds. Why do you ask? I hope you are not thinking what I hope you are not thinking.


----------



## winwintoo

I don't think Elaine is thinking anything bad, I think she's just thinking that you'll let them walk on their own 4 legs   

That's what I thought

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think she's just thinking that you'll let them walk on their own 4 legs." No, that's not it, Margaret.


----------



## Moscool

*LCD Shovel 2007*



Dr.G. said:


> Went to Canadian Tire to check out a sale on a lawn mower. When I was told there were none, I showed them the CT flyer. I was told that some of the things, especially things dealing with Spring and Summer, in this flyer were for Canada other than NL. I was amazed. Ended up buying another snow shovel for all the snow this weekend.


Marc, not sure how good your French is, but this must be the most hilarious thing on the French Canadian web at the moment. Reminds me of many things, including my three years in Ottawa where Franglais is the most often spoken language... 

Obvioulsy the combination of NL weather and your mention of Canadian Tire makes the LS07 a must have for you!


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, actually, physical exercise is not part of the North Atlantic Diet. However, I shall be shovelling "tomorrow, and tomorrow and tomorrow ..." whether my wife lets me start the diet or not. We shall see.


Didn't get to finish reading all the posts, but I'll have another bite... I suspect the NA Diet consists of feeding only on cod liver oil for 24 hours. As a result one will indeed loose 20 pounds but may also have to change the carpet


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, an LCD shovel is a grand idea. There are times when I am outside shoveling for 3-5 hours. So, I could watch a full-length movie or two as I shovel. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I suspect the NA Diet consists of feeding only on cod liver oil for 24 hours." Sorry, Francois, no cod liver oil is involved in this diet.


----------



## Moscool

OK, I a bit ashamed of this one but I have to share...

Today we had 26 degrees in London. So I dusted off my shorts, grabbed my wicker basket and off we went for the first picnic of the year! Even brought a bottle of champagne to celebrate with a few friends.

I is probably also the best as the bugs haven't had time to come out yet...

Wish you were here...


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, we were 30F degrees in St.John's this afternoon. I have a feeling you were telling us your temps were 26C rather than 26F. However, you are close to the secret of the North Atlantic Diet. 

Sadly, the only way I am able to show any of you the diet is in a series of 4 pics. However, each pic is 1.5 to 2mb in size. If anyone's email can take an email of this size, I could send you the pics of the NA Diet, either one pic at a time or all four. Email me at [email protected] for this diet.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just took a peek and found that Don and I account for 48% of the postings in The Shang. Do we really post that often here??? I guess when one is among friends, exchanges come easily. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, Jeanne and Shayla.


----------



## SINC

48% eh? Well that is unlikley to change when you take two posts to say goodnight to my one. Night Marc!


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> Q. two word phrase that has three occurrences of "se", remove all the "se"s from the phrase and the remaining letters spell a part of a car.
> Margaret


Have been working on it off and and on all day. Got nowhere with it. Haircut, nap and copious cups of tea didn't help


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Have been working on it off and and on all day. Got nowhere with it. Haircut, nap and copious cups of tea didn't help


My grandson and I took the scientific approach and tried to reverse engineer the phrase by making a list of car parts and adding "se"s to them. Got no where.

Do you all give up?

Margaret


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Francois, we were 30F degrees in St.John's this afternoon. I have a feeling you were telling us your temps were 26C rather than 26F. However, you are close to the secret of the North Atlantic Diet.
> 
> Sadly, the only way I am able to show any of you the diet is in a series of 4 pics. However, each pic is 1.5 to 2mb in size. If anyone's email can take an email of this size, I could send you the pics of the NA Diet, either one pic at a time or all four. Email me at [email protected] for this diet.


OK, I'm game. Someone has to bite. I may even reduce the pictures at this end to make them visible to other Shangers.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Lets start of the week with some fresh coffee and tea. We also have a pot of hot apple cider for anyone who wants a cup. Hot apple turnovers and sticky buns fresh from the oven with some fresh sugar icing on top. Fruit platter and fruit salad also up for grabs. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning Francois, Steve and all. Hot cider and a sticky bun will do nicely thanks. The start of another work week. Hope it all goes well for everyone.


----------



## Cameo

Marc - I take it that was a picture of the original Gracie? Thank you, now I can put a face to the name.

Shayla wasn't showing, I just took her to get used to everything. We kept to the bleachers for a lot of it - so that we didn't cause a distraction and to keep her from other dogs just in case there was some disease to contract even though she has had her second set of shots. She behaved wonderfully for the entire day and I was really proud of her. I learned more about showing and met a few very nice people too. She is really going to have to learn to walk well with me as everyone says she will be big - probably over 70lbs, which is only about 15 lbs lighter than I am. No face slides down the road for me please.........she likes it at home so much that she isn't all that enthused about going for walks. She walks well enough now but does pull on the way back to the house.

Hope everyone had a good weekend and maybe next weekend will be nice enough to spend outside. My kids just found out that the back yard actually goes back quite a distance behind all the spruce trees so we can build a shed and a fire pit at the very back in total privacy. They are thrilled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and fruit, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have sent 4 pics of the North Atlantic Diet to Margaret, who has graciously offered to post these four pics. It is modelled after the ancient ways of wandering in the wilderness, although no wandering takes place. You merely have to stay in the designated place, as the first three pics will show, and then meditate upon the rhythm of the waves, as the last pic shall show. It is as simple as that ................ and 10-20 pounds will be shed in a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, getting Shayla used to the show crowd is a very smart idea. Our doxes feel that they own the territory, much to the chagrin of the other bigger dogs. Thus, we have to ease them into being around other dogs outside the pack here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking about Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, we had Daisy weighed at the vet's yesterday, and she is 4-5 pounds over her normal weight. As well, Abby and Rosie, her half-sister and daughter, are starting to groom her. So, get your predictions in on the birthdate and number of pups ASAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Jeanne, that is a pic of George Burns and Gracie Allen.


----------



## winwintoo

This is some diet! Even I could lose 20 pounds in a day, although I fear I would end up "pounded" in the process.


----------



## winwintoo




----------



## winwintoo




----------



## winwintoo




----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you ever so much, Margaret. For those who would like to attempt this diet (my wife still forbids me from trying), Margaret's posting #27668 should be the last in the series of four pictures. This way, you shall see a logical progression of the steps for this diet. Remember, it is modelled upon the ancient ways of wandering in the wilderness, although no wandering takes place. You merely have to stay in the designated place, as the first three pics will show, and then meditate upon the rhythm of the waves, as the last pic shall show. It is as simple as that ................ and 10-20 pounds will be shed in a day.

So, Margaret is correct, in that the pounding of the waves over a 24 hour period clenses you of your earthly fears and anxieties, as it washes away your excess weight .................. or washes you out to sea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, Shayla ........... and Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

I still do not understand the diet.


----------



## SINC

How do pictures constitute a diet?


----------



## SINC

Whatever have I missed?


----------



## SINC

I guess I just don't get it?


----------



## SINC

Or do I?


----------



## SINC

I think I'll take some time to ponder it.


----------



## SINC

Or maybe not.


----------



## overkill

All this diet talk is making me hungry


----------



## overkill

Getting time to catch up on some sleep. Night all.


----------



## winwintoo

I couldn't find an exact reference, but a quick google reveals an alarming rate of erosion on the NL coast. I'm betting at a rate of about 20 pounds of rock washed away in a 24 hour period.

Am I right?

Margaret


----------



## medic03

Morning everyone, I had set the bread maker last night so we shall have some fresh bread and and I think a nice fruit salad to go with it. Enjoy!
Heading off to a conference today. We have Chris Gardner speaking (the guy from Pursuit of Happyness) I have heard him speak on the tele before - he is a very interesting man. Looking forward to it.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Treena, thank you for breakfast. Nice morning sunrise over the clouds this morning on the drive in, really relaxes you sometimes before hitting the work place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Morning Treena and Steve. Great bread, Treena. Merci.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.............homemade bread yummmmmmmmmm. One of my best childhood memories is up north and the smell of my aunts fresh baked bread. You could smell it all the way down the road.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the diet is simple. Drive to the top of the cliff. Then, climb down to that black rock just off-shore. The climb down should take you about 2-5 hours. Then, get out to that rock and meditate upon the waves .............. all the while these waves are crashing over your head. If you saw the movie "Titanic" you will understand how cold the North Atlantic is this time of year, since we just had the anniversary of the sinking of the Titanic a couple of days ago.

You prep for the diet by filling up a tub with cold water then sitting down in it until it becomes tepid. Then, the next day, you sit it this cold water bath, but crushed ice is used instead of water. 

Now, you are somewhat ready to take on the North Atlantic.


----------



## overkill

Are you allowed to snack during the decent Marc?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Fresh bread, yum. Marc, I shall pass on the diet and stay with my own, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve. fasting is selected over snacking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is actually an acceptable diet to the American and Canadian Heart Association. I guess it is the shock of the cold water that helps stimulate the heart.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I just got out of bed and my teeth are chattering and the thoughts of the cold.


----------



## SINC

Shhh, I am busy watching for wildlife on the Africam. That chattering is scaring off the animals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, the North Atlantic is a teacher that does not accept failing grades.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I like listening to the sounds of the forest even when there are no amimals visible.


----------



## medic03

I've been on the Africam about a dozen times and have yet to see anything. They must all scatter when they hear me coming.


----------



## SINC

I just hate having to switch to Windows to see what's on the the camera. It won't work in OS X no matter what I try.


----------



## medic03

It won't come through Quick TIme Don?


----------



## SINC

Not at all Treena. I even did an archive and install to try and correct the problem, all to no avail. I do have QT Pro as well. Very frustrating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, Jeanne hit it dead on when she said that the best time to view is early in the morning or after the heat of the noon day sun has passed. They are 4 1/2 hours ahead of me here in St.John's, so I always seem to miss the early morning action.


----------



## SINC

Lots of activity on the Hummingbird cam right now. Blue ones and green ones. Green likely Ruby Throats, but the blue? I have to grab my bird book.

Can't be Ruby Throats, they aren't on the west coast of Canada where the cam is located. Now that I look more closely they are all the same and not blue. Looks to me to be Rufous Himmingbirds and all of them female. The males are almost an orange colour.


----------



## Ena

Home from work where I finally got warmed up after helping the first of many grumpy seniors get out of bed. 

Africam doesn't load on my 'puter. Neither does George Stroumboulopoulos' vids when I tried to see his interview with June Callwood.


----------



## medic03

ohhh George - he's pretty! snap out of it Treena!!! The hummingbirdcam won't load, I can get the grizly bears though at the moment I can only see his rump. Often, I can't load video from my Rogers/yahoo website. Sometimes it loads sometimes it doesn't and when I call for support they always blame it on Safari and Mac OSX.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, Gracie and Shayla.


----------



## SINC

Night Doc, see ya tomorrow!


----------



## Ena

Heading sub-duvet soon here. Was out weeding and moving some plants to better spots before supper. Felt great to be outside and mucking about after being inside with hospital odours. Was good too to see my old dog running around and playing chase with the cat. 

Got my VISA bill today and I see their latest plot has come to pass. I'd read in the newspaper a few months back that they were going to give less time to pay to those of us who pay off our balance in full every month. Ha! They still won't find me carrying a balance. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with your choice of a breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and all. A fresh coffee will go well with choice.


----------



## medic03

Mornin, thanks for the tip Marc and Jeanne about the Africam. I just saw a few animals couldn't stay and figure out which ones exactly but I did finally see something.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don and Treena.


----------



## bhil

Morning/Afternoon all!

It's been a busy week, and going to be even busier coming up as we ramp up into landscaping. Thought I would pop in for a quick break, and now I'm off again!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Still too cold to landscape here in St.John's. Of course, April landscaping involves throwing the piles of snow from the snows of Nov. to March into the street to melt quicker.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speculations to date:

Elaine -- 6 pups on May 21st
Don -- 5 pups on May 19th
Sean -- 5 pups on May 16th
Ann -- 6 pups on May 20th
Jeanne -- 5 pups on May 22nd
Margaret -- 6 pups on May 9th
Francois -- 4 pups on May 18th
Treena -- 4 pups on May 24th

Little Debbie (of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies) -- 10 pups on ????? 

Marc's funeral service will be the week after the birth of 10 pups, should this happen. 

We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Having a quick after work cuppa and am off outside again after I put a pot-roast in the oven. Going to do a bit more navvy work in the garden while the soil is moist and is easier to get weeds out. Sorry Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, no need to feel sorrow. No one is forcing me to stay here in NL. July 25th will mark my 30th anniversary of coming to St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, Shayla ............ and Gracie.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all.

I haven't been around much lately so I thought I would pop in to say hello.

There was an article published in Reader's Digest Canada about Skin Cancer and one of the products I represent and my company was mentioned.

Read about it here. I'm on Page 2.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to turn in as well. Night all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea is ready for all. We also have some fresh bagels (NY and Montreal) style along with our fruit platter. Cheers!

Beautiful sunny morning on the drive in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee and tea, and your breakfast/brunch of choice, are now ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Steve. We posted at the same moment. Now we have plenty of everything to go around.


----------



## overkill

Always a good thing Marc


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Steve et all. Slept a full nine hours last night without waking. Must have been tired, but I also have a touch of something as I feel a bit "off" this morning. Perhaps it will improve as the day goes along, but for now just a cup of tea will do fine.


----------



## Cameo

Morning.

Marc, Shayla came from a litter of 10 pups. The breeders other female just gave birth to a litter of 10.........maybe I should have chosen 10???? Naw, I will stick with what I said.

It is sooooooo nice out today. I wanna play hookey. Conscience wouldn't let me.
I can read the signs here and think I will be looking for another job soon. Just wish they would be honest with me and tell me. 

There are Zebras and some sort of large buffaloish creatures - not sure if they are wildebeest or not.

Warren - keep getting your name out there..............


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Wow, nice spread for breakfast today, thanks guys! Well, off to work.


----------



## MaxPower

Jeanne, if I could afford to pay you a salary, I would hire you in an instant. I could use the help.

But then we would just be sitting round posting on ehMac and that would bring productivity way down, but morale would be up.


----------



## Cameo

Do you need a logo? Business cards? Letterhead etc? I could design you some at a good price.

This is what I have to get going. I am doing some work for my breeder, she wanted a logo and card, book cover (from a "lost leader" design I did for her)
and I am doing an advertisement for her. I did the logo and she was thrilled but then her husband stated it would be confusing to switch from the logo they are using. This kind of deflated me a bit. Was it really good or is she just being nice?
I am totally bad for second guessing myself and my work though I am told not to.

I have the equipment to go ahead............just need the kick in the butt.

I want to play hoookeeeyyyyyyy --------it is nice outside and I am inside and that is not fair...........I want to go home and play with puppy. Found out we have about a half an acre to play in the back 40 that is actually ours and this is a good place to take pup to play safely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I would be bouncing off the wall if Daisy had 10 pups. She is only "built" for 8, and we would have to feed a few by hand. It was hard enough with 6. 

We are not even sure she is pregnant, but she is looking and acting as she did when she was pregnant. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

*Keep, trash, donate*

It has come to my attention that I have way too much "stuff"

So I'm biting the bullet today and it's all going into three piles - keep, trash and donate. The donate stuff will be stacked on top of the mailboxes down in the lobby - most of it will disappear within minutes - the trash will all fit down the garbage chute at the end of the hall and what I keep will hopefully fit into the space I have available.

The donate pile will have about 10 of those three color connectors that you need to hook a game console up to the tv. I don't have a game console nor have I ever knowingly purchased any of these silly cables, but there they are, like wire coat hangers. Speaking of wire coat hangers, I never have anything dry-cleaned and 3 months ago, I only had ONE wire coat hanger, but now there are dozens of them - proof that they do breed in the closet   

Some of the stuff I'm going to trash is still good, but I never use it and trying to find someone else to take it off my hands is more trouble than it's worth. No I can't have a garage sale because I live in an apartment and hanging on to the junk until garage sale season is more than I want to do.

So that's me today. Purging. It's been a troubling week for me, mental health-wise so purging is good. I think.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Margaret. My wife's organization (Stella Burry Community Services Stella's Circle ) accepts all of our donations. I find it easier than trying to have a garage sale, and more environmentally friendly than just throwing this out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Good night, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. I won't be but a few hours behind you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Don. Sleep well. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. I put the coffee and tea on and tossed out some sticky buns I found in the freezer.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don and all, thanks for the coffee and sticky buns. I have said it before and I will say it again, TGIF!!!!


----------



## SINC

Aha, the late comers are starting to arrive! 

Morning Steve.


----------



## medic03

I'm here I'm here! Wouldn't miss sticky buns! TGIF doens't apply to me I am afraid I have been working nonstop all week and have to go straight through til next Thursday - The perils of independant contracting.


----------



## SINC

Morning Treena. Since Ann and I are both off today, I am trying to think of something fun to do today. Maybe the Muttart Conservatory. Just like summer inside while it snows outside.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast Don. Sticky buns are the best. If they ever find a cure for Diabetes, I will be going on a bender to Cinnabon and will tell them to keep them coming. 

Jeanne, thanks for the offer to design. I already have all of my stuff in place and designed it myself. I thought that you should open up some kind of business that has to do with dogs. A grooming business or a kennel. Food for thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am like Treena, working to meet a deadline. I have been at my computer trying to finish a paper for presentation at an international conference in Quebec City in October, and I am feeling the pressure.

Keep the coffee coming ............. and would someone please play with the doxies??? They are driving me crazy. They hate all the freezing drizzle outside and want to play inside.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning all. Time to rise and shine. I put the coffee and tea on and tossed out some sticky buns I found in the freezer.


Dang, you found my hiding place. I hope you didn't notice the butter tarts that were hidden in the re-cyled frozen french fries bag  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, need I remind you of the heart-friendly approach we try to take at the Cafe Chez Marc??? We try to rid the Cafe of food items with a great deal of sugar, fats, transfats, and empty calories.


----------



## Beej

overkill said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again, TGIF!!!!


Say it loud and say it proud. TGIF...yippee!


----------



## Cameo

Good morning everyone.

Warren - I wanted to thank you yesterday for the thought about hiring me - I appreciate that truly and maybe you will grow to the point that you could give me a call - wouldn't that be neat.

I love dogs but I only rent my house and I don't think he wants me building kennels. I am not a fan of leaving dogs outside and don't want to clean up that much poop! Thanks for the thought though - your good wishes are remembered and appreciated. You are a good person.

Marc - 10 pups are scary? You should have seen my breeders place with 10 GSD's running around - she has four adult dogs as well.

I am soooo excited - they are calling for 22 degrees and sun all weekend. They had better be right. We discovered a half an acre area behind the house that is ours for use too - landlord said we can build a shed and we are putting our patio stuff back there too so we can have privacy.

Hope everyone is well and has some exciting happy plans for the weekend.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I can't imagine 10 pups. Hopefully, my wife is joking. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Dang, you found my hiding place. I hope you didn't notice the butter tarts that were hidden in the re-cyled frozen french fries bag
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Nope, I missed the butter tarts Margaret, so they are safe. Nice to see you in good spirits today as well, after mentioning you were having a tough time earlier this week.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Nope, I missed the butter tarts Margaret, so they are safe. Nice to see you in good spirits today as well, after mentioning you were having a tough time earlier this week.


Thanks Don, yes, I am in better spirits today. Mom's birthday would have been on Sunday and then the events on Monday - well what can I say.

I did some purging of my craft room yesterday - didn't actually carry the bags to the dumpster because I know well the rule "the urgency of your need for something is inversely proportional to the length of time you saved it before tossing it out"

I will toss the bags today and purge some more. It's raining here and the world is getting a good washing down, I'm doing laundry and with the purging, things will get brighter and brighter.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear this news, Margaret.

"Success lies not in being the best, but in doing your best".


----------



## MaxPower

Oh great. Now Butter tarts. Tease the diabetic why don't you?  Cinnamon Buns and Butter tarts. My kryptonite.

As Jeanne mentioned we are having some fantastic weather. A quick check of The Weather Network widget says it is currently 18°C. And here I am in the office, just dying to play hookey. But if I'm not here, the bills don't get paid. So as the old saying goes: I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go.


----------



## winwintoo

Don't worry, the only kind of butter tarts I make any more are virtual ones. I can't eat them either.

The ones I make are lethal, but any others aren't worth eating, so virtual it is.

The rain seems to have stopped here, but we're still under clouds so not very bright out, but pleasant all the same.

I've done some of the hauling to the "tip" and just gathering strength for another round of sorting.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Sounds better everywhere but here. Snow, cold winds and zero. Some spring. We should be an average +14 at this time of year.


----------



## MLeh

Funny, Alberta was sunny and warm when I was there, Don, and started snowing the day after I left. Maybe your weather will improve when I return next week. 

(I travel around in my own little bubble of sunshine, don't you know?)


----------



## Dr.G.

We are at 25C!!!!!!!!! No, wait ................... oh ................... it's 2.5C. I wondered why I was so cold at 25C. It finally stopped with the freezing drizzle. This is the first moment of no precipitation is nearly a week. Snow for the weekend should put an end to any thoughts of an early spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I am sending out the Doxie Express to fly you out to St.John's. We have had 1 1/4 day of sunshine all month.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Funny, Alberta was sunny and warm when I was there, Don, and started snowing the day after I left. Maybe your weather will improve when I return next week.
> 
> (I travel around in my own little bubble of sunshine, don't you know?)


If that's the case, get the hell back here ASAP!


----------



## Dr.G.

Here first, Don. Elaine can fly first class on the Doxie Express corporate jet. Donald Trump just finished using it for his flight to Chicago to speak on behalf of his "poor" friend, Lord Black.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> If that's the case, get the hell back here ASAP!


Sorry, Don. I don't 'get the hell' anywhere.  I believe that would be beejacon 's territory.

In any case, my husband has been deprived enough of the sunshine of my presence, so you'll have have to just think happy thoughts and see if that helps. 

You see, people, the sun is ALWAYS shining ... it's just sometimes we let the clouds get in the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You see, people, the sun is ALWAYS shining ... it's just sometimes we let the clouds get in the way." True, Elaine. However, here in St.John's, it is a combination of clouds, fog, drizzle, rain, freezing drizzle, sleet, hail, snow, blowing snow and whiteouts that seem to get in the way most of the year.


----------



## Ena

Doing the 'in and out' thing again today  Quick tea break before I head out to the garden. Me obsessed with having it tidy? Well, maybe, just a whole lot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, you put me in the mood to "head out into the garden". So, tomorrow I shall go out into the garden ............... and shovel snow. One more month of this and then things will seriously start to melt ............. I hope. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G this is for you.










Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

And this is for me and probably a few of the rest of us.










Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Margaret. All it says is "I no longer allow hotlinking. www.lovefromthesun.com"

Is this what I was supposed to see?


----------



## winwintoo

Well, that spoiled the fun  

Click on these links - hopefully they will work.

Link for Dr. G

For the rest of us

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I got the same link. The site does not seem intended for me, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, what should I be looking for on this site?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

That's weird Marc.

Maybe you can see it now. If not, it's a cartoon.


----------



## SINC

I had the same problem as Marc, Margaret, but now I see what is so funny, good one.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Dogs had me up really early this morning. Fresh coffee and tea along with some house pancakes and crepes for all to enjoy. Have a great weekend and enjoy this beautiful weather.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Steve. Thanks for the breakfast and coffee. I was in earlier, but the kids dragged me away.

This breakfast will definitely help today since I plan to be outside enjoying this nice weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks also for the breakfast, Steve. Like Warren, "This breakfast will definitely help today since I plan to be outside enjoying this nice weather."j Not!!!!!!!! Freezing fog and 0c is the best we are going to get today until the snow starts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Margaret. Cute. Our doxies are not allowed to touch our coffee maker. Sadly, they get to sleep in and we serve them their meals while we make coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Hope I didn't wake anyone when I was making my rounds about 3:30 a.m. 

I awoke thinking I had forgotten to lock up last night. As it turned out, all was secure.


----------



## Ena

Off to put the coffee maker on at work. Have the best day that you can


----------



## Dr.G.

"I awoke thinking I had forgotten to lock up last night. As it turned out, all was secure." Don, The Shang is protected by ADT (Attack Doxie Territory). Only a fool or someone the doxies love would dare come into the clubhouse so early in the morning. Since you are no fool, I guess you have earned the love and trust of the doxies.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, nearly 12 hours since the last post?

Unheard of. So, here is a post.


----------



## Dr.G.

And here is another. Let's keep it going, folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

I should start serving Sunday brunch now, as we await the influx of folks into the Cafe. Don, you may have started a stampede.


----------



## SINC

Not likely, but who would know?


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh OJ made, and coffee and tea will be ready in a few minutes.


----------



## SINC

Excellent, thank you sir. I will have some on my late night rounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have dozens of waffles and pancakes ready. Get 'em while they are hot. Organic Buckwheat for those who are health conscious.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Great moments are born of great opportunities."


----------



## Dr.G.

"How shall we be able, being so few, to fight against so great a multitude and so strong, seeing we are ready to faint with fasting all this day? 

Unto whom Judas answered, It is no hard matter for many to be shut up in the hands of a few; and with the God of heaven it is all one, to deliver with a great multitude, or a small company: 

For the victory of battle standeth not in the multitude of an host; but strength cometh from heaven."

And here is the place to "break your fast" and to nourish your heart, soul and body. Enjoy your meals, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, brunch is made, so I guess I can call it a day. Might even sleep in tomorrow morning, knowing that one and all are fed. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, and hello to all to arrive later this evening.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I guess that was a wasted hello. No one arrived and here I am back again. I have tea and coffee ready to go with a platter of fresh fruit. I will leave the "heavier" cooking to Warren who should be along soon.


----------



## Beej

Morning all or one.


----------



## SINC

Morning Beej, I see you slipped past the 7,000 post mark. Back when we had that beer last May you have just broken the 3,000 mark. That's quite a pace.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all, beautiful sun rise this morning. Looks like another beautiful day on its way. I think the first official BBQ of the spring season is due.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Seems like my people are starting to drift on in to The Shang. Thus, all is well with our world. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

I'm here. Excuse my bed head while I wake up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. You look beautiful, so no need to apologize.


----------



## Ena

"Afternoon, Ann. You look beautiful, so no need to apologize."

Awe shucks Marc thanks. (blush) You made my day 

I've been comparing digital cameras online and trying to weed out what I need and the best value for the money etc. Too many choices.
This site comparing images was helpful:
Imaging Resource "Comparometer" ™ Digital Camera Image Comparison Page


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, these are the two websites I use to preselect a camera. Very strong and honest reviews on both sites.

Steve's Digicams - Main Menu

Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ


----------



## Dr.G.

"Awe shucks Marc thanks. (blush) You made my day". Ann, glad to have been of some service to you today.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> "Afternoon, Ann. You look beautiful, so no need to apologize."
> 
> Awe shucks Marc thanks. (blush) You made my day
> 
> I've been comparing digital cameras online and trying to weed out what I need and the best value for the money etc. Too many choices.
> This site comparing images was helpful:
> Imaging Resource "Comparometer" ™ Digital Camera Image Comparison Page


I hate to tell you this Ann, but the best digital camera results I've seen lately were taken by the $50 cameras I bought the grandkids at XS-Cargo.

I did the research and bought a Canon a couple of years ago and it pales in comparison to the cheap one my sister bought. 

My take on it is that if you're going to buy an expensive digital camera, be prepared to lie to yourself about how good the pictures look    

I'm deciding what I'm going to do with my day. I might just go out to the mall and window shop. 

My purging project is stalled. sigh.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"My purging project is stalled. sigh." Margaret, we here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies follow the Shaker creed -- "Hands to work, heart to God."


----------



## SINC

At times nature can be cruel, but there is also a raw beauty, and even a certain justice manifested within that cruelty.

Every once in a while, we must face the cruelty of nature head on, as revolting as it sometimes is when a pack of canines attack.

The alligator, one of the oldest and ultimate predators, normally considered the "apex predator", can still fall victim to implemented 'team work' strategy, made possible due to the tight knit social structure and "survival of the pack mentality" bred into canines. 

This remarkable photograph is courtesy of Nature Magazine. Note that the Alpha dog has a muzzle hold on the gator preventing it from breathing, while another dog has a hold on the tail to keep it from thrashing. The third dog attacks the soft underbelly of the gator. 

This is NOT for the squeamish: 

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/dogattack.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it's not nice to fool Mother Nature .............. but for us, this was a great joke. I read something similar and saw a similar pic. Thus, I was not horrified. I cannot describe what the doxies do to a stuffed beast.


----------



## Bolor

Great picture, Don ... It was pretty funny after your very descriptive preamble. Have you considered writing a novel?
We have had so much gorgeous weather lately that I have been spending my time outside getting ready for summer. Still lots to do, mind you. I feel for you Don and Marc with this last blast you fellas got. Our snow is all gone but the big piles from plowing and all. High of 22 today with a south wind. That will help dry things out quickly. I sure hope that's it for this year.
The BBQ is all ready to go with the spring cleaning and maintenance done.

I hope everyone has a good week next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Glad to have you back in town.


----------



## SINC

Bob, the snow is now gone after all the rain we have had for the past week. To date the coldest April in over 50 years. When I was out in the country last week, every slough is full of water, something I have not seen in 20 years. There is lots of moisture and it will very likely deter seeding, not a good thing.

And yes, I've been working on a novel for a few years now in bits and pieces here and there. One day when time allows, I will put them all together.


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> My take on it is that if you're going to buy an expensive digital camera, be prepared to lie to yourself about how good the pictures look    Margaret


I don't make a very good liar but am practising :lmao: Bought a new camera this morning.

Marc, thanks for the link to Steve's site. I think I came close to wearing out the link with all the checking I did. Guess you could say I've now got two Steves in my life


----------



## Moscool

Evening everyone.

I'm bushed so I'll keep this short...

Spent almost two hours queuing to vote in the French election today (in London). First time I saw a group of several thousand French people staying in an orderly queue... ever! Must have been important...

Sanity prevailed with vomit bag Le Pen sent back to 11% (still about 10% too much in my book). Dismal showing from the Greens on 1.5%, running behind the Trotskysts and assorted communists. The anto-globalisation bloke who was put in jail for trashing a McDonald's got about 1%. The other racist/royalist candidate got 2.5%.

So it's Sego v. Sarko in two weeks... "we shall see"


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I trust the reviews on both of those sites, so I use them, as well as my own needs and sense of the camera when it is in my hands, to make my selection. What camera did you finally decide upon?


----------



## Dr.G.

So it's Sego v. Sarko in two weeks... "we shall see". Yes, they voted in St.Pierre, just off the coast of NL as well. I know who I would have voted for in this election. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Ann, another friend told me this morning that she was headed out to buy a new camera too - must be the day for it   

I just spent an hour trying to help a very reluctant computer user download and install some software so she can listen to some questionable music that her Windows using friends keep sending her. She hasn't yet learned that she could just smile and say "thanks, I enjoyed that" and leave off all the aggravation of trying to bend her Mac life to suit them.

The ordeal (for me) ended when the battery on my phone went dead   

The sun is shining brightly, so I'm going to take some pictures of my latest beady project and post them on my blog.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, that is a good deed and you deserve a virtual hug.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is only an hour left until the scheduled "maintenance / upgrades". So, I shall say good night to one and all now. 

As well, just in case there is a sudden loss of The Shang thread (just like its father, The Monster Thread), let me say it has been a true pleasure to have met you over these past four years. I am glad that we took the ride together.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie and Mrs. C., "wherever you are".


----------



## Ena

Marc, I bought the Canon A550. Not high end but it suits my needs and is a big step up from the 2.0 mp one I've been using. Among the things that helped me decide was that it's not too small, the hand grip felt comfortable and secure.


----------



## Moscool

And another day rises on the Shang, having survived yet another maintenance round... Something to be photographed Ena!


----------



## SINC

Yes, it would appear we have come through unscathed once again.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

Sorry I didn't make breakfast yesterday Don. I had to take my oldest to the clinic to have his eye checked out. Turns out it is Pink Eye. So drops and some kind of ointment it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, that's a good camera. I like Canon products, and have a Canon camera myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, yes, we have survived. Excelsior!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, good luck with your little one's Pink Eye. That can be more traumatic upon the parent than the child. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Beautiful weekend. I needed to be outside I was getting nasty from cabin fever.
Delirious.

Spent saturday digging out the circle of rocks edging the one garden - grass had gown over them. My pup had a hoot helping me dig - she didn't know why but she was enthusiastic anyhow, and filthy by the time she was done. Pups are so funny. I had a great day even though I ended up with a sunburn all down my back. Oh well.

She had puppy class yesterday and she behaved beautifully.

Glad to hear that Warren is on patrol and keeping the Shang safe along with the doxies......you're a good man Warren

Marc - keep your chin up - the snow will GO GO GO away soon.

Don - hope all is well with you

Bolor - how are things in Timmins? Has your snow gone?

Moscool - I hope you awoke feeling refreshed this morning - sounds like you were exhausted last night.

Noticed that we don't have dates anymore - today and yesterday is what is posted above the avatar on my machine now.

Margaret - how can I check out your blog if that is okay? I would love to see what you do with your beading. Do you ship?

Ann - I have had Canon for many years - I have the 20D right now and I love it.

Have a great day everyone. Thinkin of ya!


----------



## Moscool

And another day rises on the Shang, having survived yet another maintenance round... Something to be photographed Ena!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. I didn't know about the maintenance upgrade and was shocked when I came to the Shang and got an error page last night. Glad it's all back working now.

Jeanne, my blog is at geebsjewels.blogspot.com, please feel free to check it out!

Here's a nice garden for those who still have snow  Just move your mouse around on the black page while holding down the left mouse button.

I'll grab some coffee and then get to work.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the flowers, Margaret. On a day of snow, like today, it shall be appreciated. I tired of winter, and we are down to a month and two days of more winter. Then, the serious melting begins. As the saying goes, "May showers and June melting brings out the July flowers." We shall see.

We actually do have a few crocus out around the base of trees where the snow has melted, but they shall all be killed off by today's snow and cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, re Shayla's digging, now you will realize why you should have not let her do this in the first place. Good luck with your garden. 

"Marc - keep your chin up - the snow will GO GO GO away soon." 

Once again, you jest and toy with me, Jeanne. "This was the unkindest cut of all." From "Julius Caesar" (III, ii, 187)


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Nice drive into work this morning, but looks like the rain clouds are slowly approaching from the distance.


----------



## Pelao

On the off chance that someone needs to hear something nice, something sweet:

A few days ago I was driving my daughter (8) to her karate class. We were yacking away as usual. She said "Daddy, thanks for always listening to me. It's like you understand me, and I understand you. _It feels like I am the cookie, and you are the milk_".

This came towards the end of what had been, for me, a long, rough, sad day. Simple words that went straight to the heart.


----------



## Moscool

Sorry for the double posting... again?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. We have snow clouds approaching and while only a few inches of snow and freezing rain are predicted, one never knows. We shall see.

Have a good day in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Daddy, thanks for always listening to me. It's like you understand me, and I understand you. It feels like I am the cookie, and you are the milk". Wow!!! Comments like that from a child makes parenting a bit easier.


----------



## Moscool

Pelao said:


> It's like you understand me, and I understand you. _It feels like I am the cookie, and you are the milk_".
> 
> This came towards the end of a long, rough, sad day. Simple words that went straight to the heart.


Pelao, nice to pay a visit at the Shang and nice avatar...

Little girls have a way of making their dad's heart melt  Enjoy!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I spent a painful night with my arthritis of the spine. Every once in a while, come to think of it much more frequently of late, I get shooting pains down my right leg from pressure on the sciatic nerve. Last night was a doozy, so not much sleep.

This morning I am off to discuss the largest job we have undertaken yet with the homeowner and his wife way out in SW Edmonton, along with our installer. They are building a small castle for their retirement. Being an East Indian, he is often very difficult to understand, but my installer claims he never has any trouble with this accent and will take the lead. We shall see.

Warren, glad to hear it is only pink eye. That clears up pretty quickly.

Paleo, those are sure some words of wisdom from you daughter. Out of the mouths of babes comes to mind, thanks for sharing.

Jeanne, what's a sunburn?

Margaret, nice find on that flower site, it made my morning.

Have a great week all!


----------



## Dr.G.

"...someone needs to hear something nice, something sweet." Pelao, there shall always be someone in need of this sort of uplift. Thanks for sharing it with us here in The Shang.


----------



## winwintoo

Pelao said:


> On the off chance that someone needs to hear something nice, something sweet:
> 
> A few days ago I was driving my daughter (8) to her karate class. We were yacking away as usual. She said "Daddy, thanks for always listening to me. It's like you understand me, and I understand you. _It feels like I am the cookie, and you are the milk_".
> 
> This came towards the end of what had been, for me, a long, rough, sad day. Simple words that went straight to the heart.


Pelao, you and your daughter are both so lucky. You for having her to sooth your daily cares, and she for having you for a Dad. 

So often people "hush" their children so they can carry on with their own adult concerns, but in fact they are missing the most interesting person they are likely to encounter in a day.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when you formally retire, you should build your own castle. You are the closest thing we have to royalty here in The Shang. Have a good trip, your Lordship.

I have osteoarthritis and sciatica, so I have some idea of a bit of the pain you must be in just now. Still, just reading your posting I winced in pain at the thought of what you are going through. Hang in there, mon frere.


----------



## Cameo

Marc - I am offended. You should know by now that I wouldn't say anything nasty or cruel to you. My statement was meant as encouragement only.  

Margaret - I like your work, very pretty and they look like a lot of work. 

Don - hope you are feeling better today - my grandmother had sciatica and I know it was very painful for her. All the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - I am offended. You should know by now that I wouldn't say anything nasty or cruel to you. My statement was meant as encouragement only." Jeanne, I was not offended, nor did I feel you were being "nasty or cruel". You may "jest and toy" with me, but you have no control over the snow that is again falling. That is the "unkindest cut of all", not you. 

To make amends, I am sending you some inside info re the puppy contest -- Daisy is really getting big and she is only half way through her term. She had 7 pups in the last litter (one died at birth, but the other six were healthy).

"But, soft! What light through yonder window breaks? It is the east ..." and Jeanne is the sun.


----------



## Cameo

I know that I can't control the snow - but I can send positive wishes and thoughts!!! And I do wish that the snow would stop out there and warm 
weather prevail. You are a strong person to deal with the winters there.
It is amazing that Newfoundlanders are such a happy people - at least all
the Newfoundlanders I have met have been happy and friendly - I haven't
met one I didn't like.


----------



## Pelao

> So often people "hush" their children so they can carry on with their own adult concerns, but in fact they are missing the most interesting person they are likely to encounter in a day.


So true. As a kid I was always frustrated and hurt that my concerns were set aside. To me they were big, as were the things that excited, pleased or saddened. I learn soooooo much from my little one.

SINC - hang in there. I have some experience of sciatica from an old back injury, but it's nothing to what yours must be. Glad you mentioned it, cause it sure hurts more if you don't tell people....


----------



## SINC

Paleo, I have had a problem with my back for years, particularly if I have to bend at the waist for any length of time such as loading the lower storage bays of our motor home.

I had a bad scare a year back when I have severe pain in what I thought was my right hip. The doctor send me for x-rays and concluded the hip was fine, but the x-ray showed a portion of my lower spine and it contained a density they suspected might be cancer.

I went for a battery of tests along with a complete spinal tap and x-ray. That is when they discovered not cancer, but the density was caused by the complete lack of cartilage between the lower four disks of my spine. This caused by arthritis of the spine and explained the pain in my right hip and the shooting pains down my right leg.

Now that I know what is causing it, I now have been learning how to cope with it. I love to drive and want to travel North America in our new motor home, so I am working at exercises to lessen the impact of this arthritis on my life.

Some days though, one simply has to grin and bear it, and today is one of those days. I'm now off to climb some stairs in a home under construction and exercise this damn leg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the kind words and thoughts, Jeanne. Not having grown up here in St.John's, I am used to real springs starting in April (in New York) and in early March (in Georgia). Thus, this constant snow until at least May 24th, and then no Spring to speak of, just a short warm summer, is hard to get used to here and now.

Thanks again for the uplift. It helps. Paix.


----------



## bhil

Good day everyone! The backyard landscaping project started this weekend, and while I was the one wielding the shovel, I feel like I was beat repeatedly with one myself. I hardly made it through two days, I'm not sure how I'm going to make it through three weeks of this. Oh well, by the end we should have nice yard to enjoy for the rest of summer.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Good day everyone! The backyard landscaping project started this weekend, and while I was the one wielding the shovel, I feel like I was beat repeatedly with one myself. I hardly made it through two days, I'm not sure how I'm going to make it through three weeks of this. Oh well, by the end we should have nice yard to enjoy for the rest of summer.


Sean, have you been watching too much HGTV? It looks like one person or a couple accomplishes all that in a weekend. What they don't show you is the army of people who do the actual work when the camera is turned off LOL

It's cloudy here today, which I enjoy. The sun bothers my eyes.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

I know how those shows work Margaret, I just want to know where my army of people is. I promise I'll turn off my camera if they come do the work. 

We laid out what we thought was a reasonable schedule of work for us to do, intermixed with work we are getting other people to do. But you know what they say about "the best laid plans." They were thrown off in the first weekend when I staked out the patio area, and tried to see where a level line for the bricks would be. The point that is 3 inches below ground by the house, is 10 inches above ground at the other end of the patio 20 feet away. That means the ground drops over 1.25 inches for every 2 feet! Luckily I did have a little buffer time build in, but it will quickly be chewed up with building a level base for the patio.

Our (what we thought) reasonable schedule:

Up this week: getting top soil for the garden spread, and spreading crushed rock for the path along the back of the house from the garage to the patio.
This coming weekend: Planting lots and lots (50 to be exact) of trees. (Someone else is digging the holes.)
Next week: Boxing off the garden and playset with landscaping ties, and filling the playset area with bark chips and sand.
Next weekend: Setting up the irrigation system.
The following week: Some minor little things, and all the buffer time that will now be consumed with building a level case for the patio.
The next (hopefully last) weekend: Building the patio, which involves placing a mere 5 tons (4.6 tonnes for you metric minded people) of patio bricks. It may sound like it should take longer to lay all that brick, but it's really only 225 bricks at 45 pounds a piece.
Finally, the 15th/16th of May should see the topsoil for the yard spread, the lawn edging put in, the bark in place around the perimeter of the yard, and the sod put down. None of this is being done by me which is why it can be accomlished in 2 days.


----------



## SINC

I suspect some of you did not have the opportunity to read the following post I made a few days back, so I will repost it just in case you missed it:

At times nature can be cruel, but there is also a raw beauty, and even a certain justice manifested within that cruelty.

Every once in a while, we must face the cruelty of nature head on, as revolting as it sometimes is when a pack of canines attack.

The alligator, one of the oldest and ultimate predators, normally considered the "apex predator", can still fall victim to implemented 'team work' strategy, made possible due to the tight knit social structure and "survival of the pack mentality" bred into canines. 

This remarkable photograph is courtesy of Nature Magazine. Note that the Alpha dog has a muzzle hold on the gator preventing it from breathing, while another dog has a hold on the tail to keep it from thrashing. The third dog attacks the soft underbelly of the gator. 

This is NOT for the squeamish: 

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/dogattack.jpg


----------



## medic03

Maybe we did see it Don and we are just shaking heads laughing that this is a typical Don link (smiley face inserted here except that I can't find them)


----------



## medic03

Oh there are the smiley faces (I lost them for a moment) 
Something that I have often wondered - what are the green/blue/red circles and triangles that are under our names.


----------



## SINC

Treena, the green circle states that you are currently on line. The red "stop sign" is to report an offensive post. The others I can't remember, but if you just hover your cursor over the symbol for a few seconds, it automatically tells you the function of each colour.


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> Oh there are the smiley faces (I lost them for a moment)
> Something that I have often wondered - what are the green/blue/red circles and triangles that are under our names.


Hover your mouse over the circles and triangles and it will tell you - the green circle means the person is on line and the red triangle is for reporting a post.

Don, I did see the viscous dogs mauling that poor alligator, but I guess I didn't comment. I was appalled   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Hover your mouse over the circles and triangles and it will tell you
> 
> Margaret


I tried hovering my mouse over the circles and nothing happened. Worked better when I hoovered my cursor over them.


----------



## medic03

okay that makes sense! Mine was always a different colour than yours Don - I though it was because you did something bad


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> okay that makes sense! Mine was always a different colour than yours Don - I though it was because you did something bad


You know Treena, maybe I did? Since I suffer from Oldtimers Disease, there are times I just don't know.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> I tried hovering my mouse over the circles and nothing happened. Worked better when I hoovered my cursor over them.


Boy, one little slip.............  

Margaret


----------



## medic03

You know I only harass you because I know you can take it (and give it too)  beejacon


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Boy, one little slip.............
> 
> Margaret


Ah c'mon now Margaret. You would get me too, given the chance. 



medic03 said:


> You know I only harass you because I know you can take it (and give it too)  beejacon


Me? Take it? I do? When? You mean now? Sheesh! Did I really?


----------



## medic03

so if I want to attach a link to a story (or a picture like the ferocious one that Don posted with the dogs) how might I go about doing that.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> so if I want to attach a link to a story (or a picture like the ferocious one that Don posted with the dogs) how might I go about doing that.


You send me an e-mail with a copy of the .jpg you want to post. I put it up on my .Mac account and give you the link to your .jpg.

Simple as that.


----------



## Dr.G.

A guy is driving around the wide open spaces outside of St. John's and he sees a sign in front of a house: "Talking Dog for Sale." 

He rings the bell, and the owner tells him the dog is in the backyard. The guy goes into the backyard and sees a beautiful standard wirehaired dachshund sitting there.

"You talk?" he asks.

"Yep," the doxie replies.

"So, what's your story?"

The doxie looks up and says, "Well, I discovered that I could talk when I was pretty young, and I wanted to help the government; so I told the Canadian government about my gift, and in no time at all they had me jetting from country to country, sitting in rooms with spies and world leaders, because no one figured a dog would be eavesdropping. I was one of their most valuable spies for eight years running."

The doxie continued his story -- "But the jetting around really tired me out, and I knew I wasn't getting any younger and I wanted to settle down. I signed up for a job at the St. John's airport to do some undercover security work, mostly wandering near suspicious characters and listening in. I uncovered some incredible dealings."

The guy is amazed. He goes back in and asks the owner what he wants for the dog.

"Ten dollars." The guy says,

"This dog is amazing. Why on earth are you selling him so cheap?"

"Because he's a liar. He didn't do any of those things."


----------



## Dr.G.

Things Dachshunds Must Try To Remember....

The garbage collector is NOT stealing our stuff.

I do not need to suddenly stand straight up when I'm lying under the coffee table.

I must shake the rainwater out of my fur BEFORE entering the house.

I will stop trying to find the few remaining pieces of clean carpet in the house when I am about to throw up.

I will not eat any more socks, Kleenex or napkins, and then redeposit them in the backyard after processing.

I will not chew my human's toothbrush and not tell them.

I will not chew crayons or pens, especially not the red ones, or my people will think I am hemorrhaging.

We do not have a doorbell. I will not bark each time I hear one on TV.

I will not steal my Mom's underwear and dance all over the back yard with it.

The sofa is not a face towel. Neither are Mom & Dad's laps.

I will not bite the officer's hand when he reaches in for Dad's driver's license and car registration.

I will not play tug-of-war with Dad's underwear when he's on the toilet.

I will not roll around in the dirt right after getting a bath.

The cat is not a squeaky toy; so when I play with him and he makes that noise, it's usually not a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. No more doxie stories tonight, children. We all have to go to sleep. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

But the night is young Marc. So soon?


----------



## winwintoo

Too funny Marc, especially the last item - "the cat is not a squeaky toy...."

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning all, your tea and coffee awaits. I am trying to shake off the pain as yet another sleepless night is nearly over. Soon as it is light, I will attempt to walk it off. Not the way I planned to start my day, but you plays the cards you get.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, thanks for the coffee. Nice weather for today, hopefully it can carry right through the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, have you considered taking some Melatonin to help you sleep? When my knees are really hurting me, a couple of these over-the-counted tabllets helps me to drift off to sleep. Just a thought.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Thanks for tea.
Sorry to hear you had another bad night Don.

Marc, I like your dachshund story. I'm with Margaret - I like the last one.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, have you considered taking some Melatonin to help you sleep? When my knees are really hurting me, a couple of these over-the-counted tabllets helps me to drift off to sleep. Just a thought.


Marc, I have no problem drifting off to sleep, rather the pain awakens me after about three hours or so. Then I sit for a while, lay on the couch for a while, go back to bed for a while and repeat to change positions which eliminates the pain for brief periods of time.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks for tea.
> Sorry to hear you had another bad night Don.


Once it was light enough, I took a long walk until the pain subsided and am now quite comfortable again Jeanne. I shall do this again today to see if it helps for tonight.


----------



## Cameo

Well I hope it does Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you are feeling a bit better, Don. What you need is some outside exercise, like snow shovelling. It strengthens the heart, back and soul. Come on out to St.John's, where we still have about another month of winter and snow shovelling.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> The alligator, one of the oldest and ultimate predators, normally considered the "apex predator", can still fall victim to implemented 'team work' strategy, made possible due to the tight knit social structure and "survival of the pack mentality" bred into canines.


I generally cheer for mammals and Canada. If there is a conflict (Toronto Raptors?), I have difficulty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, who might you root for in a match of the Wisconsin Wolverines and the Dryden Doxies?


----------



## winwintoo

When did the pronunciation of "wouldn't" -( pr: woodent ) become "woot tent"

bugs me.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

I know what you mean Margaret. The one that gets me is when did the pronounciation of "didn't" become ditn't"?


----------



## winwintoo

And the most annoying thing about it is that these mistakes usually occur when the speaker is trying to appear "higher class" than they actually are LOL

Another cloudy day here so I'm again feeling energized. I managed to haul the junk down to the dumpster and I'm getting ready for another attack on the clutter.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice song, nice words.

""Simple Gifts" was written by Elder Joseph while he was at the Shaker community in Alfred, Maine in 1848. These are the lyrics to his one verse song:

'Tis the gift to be simple, 'tis the gift to be free, 
'Tis the gift to come down where we ought to be, 
And when we find ourselves in the place just right, 
'Twill be in the valley of love and delight. 
When true simplicity is gain'd, 
To bow and to bend we shan't be asham'd, 
To turn, turn will be our delight, 
Till by turning, turning we come round right. "


----------



## SINC

Somehow I much preferred Bill Haley and The Comets lyrics to "Rock Around The Clock", but that's just me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, "Simple Gifts" was written in 1848, when you were just a toddler. May of 1954 was the time that Bill Haley and The Comets took the Rock and Roll world by storm. Of course, you were a teenager then, so you could appreciate this sort of music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, "Simple Gifts" was written in 1848, when you were just a toddler. May of 1954 was the time that Bill Haley and The Comets took the Rock and Roll world by storm. Of course, you were a teenager then, so you could appreciate this sort of music.


Uh, no. I was 10. But anyone who is "rockin through the rye with the Campbells" was OK by my 75 year old grandfather and thus by me too.


----------



## Ena

"I will not steal my Mom's underwear and dance all over the back yard with it and then redeposit them in the backyard after processing."

Marc, this rule is something my dog should be obeying too!  

Still at the testing of my new camera. I have two weeks to take it back if I don't like it but so far so good.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Still at the testing of my new camera. I have two weeks to take it back if I don't like it but so far so good.


So, when can we expect to see a couple of pictures, Ann?


----------



## Ena

Here's one I took today to test macro.


----------



## SINC

Very nice Ann. :clap:

Well done!


----------



## medic03

Morning everyone. Let's have some scrambled eggs and toast today with a few slices of orange on the side. Oh course the hot coffee and tea are ready.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for breakfast Treena. Everything hit the spot since my oldest was up last night and I didn't get to bed until midnight and then he was up this morning at 6:00 am.

So coffee is welcome.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Great breakfast, Treena. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if you were only born in 1944, what am I going to do with all of these "Happy 70th Birthday, Don" banners???


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, good luck with Shayla's training. The doxies are hopeless.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine shot, Ann. I trust that the AA cell was in the grass for perspective.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Another long evening shovelling and hauling rock, along with a little bit of trenching. SaskPower also came by to mark the power lines and made a nice mess of our plans. The new set of lines they drew were at least a foot or two further into the yard than the previous set they drew a few weeks ago (when they came a few weeks before they were supposed to), along with widening the three marks they made from about a foot apart to close to three feet, and, they now told us we shouldn't be digging anywhere within three feet of the lines. That means the 25 trees that were supposed to be lining the back fence, would need to be at least 10 feet into the yard. We have to call the man who is "the law" regarding power lines in our area of the city today and see if we can dig closer if we do it by hand. Either way, trees 10 feet into the yard, or digging 25 holes by hand in Regina gumbo is a lose-lose situation for me.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Another nice day here in the west. Love scrambled eggs, Treena.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, if you were only born in 1944, what am I going to do with all of these "Happy 70th Birthday, Don" banners???


Uh, you don't want to know?


----------



## Cameo

Marc, I am sure they are not hopeless at all. If I can train Shayla to sit, down, stay, come and look (she had been doing all of the above, without distractions, for three weeks now) then I am sure that you can train the doxies to do anything at all.

I haven't been home much the past two days so my pup has been wild when I got home. The kids were home but that isn't the same.

How is Mama doing? I am sure she is pregnant. Just a feeling I have.


Don't know what is going on here at work..............from signs I think that in the next few months my job here will no longer exist, I think they will close this branch. I haven't really enjoyed it since my manager left but it will be difficult finding another job that pays the same (although that is not great either). 
Story of my life............always changing.

My landlord has stated that if I want to change the bushes out front he will pull the old ones out with his tractor - that will make it easier for me. He is such a nice person.


Weather kind of funny today........not sure if it is going to rain or if the sun will eventually pop out. Least it isn't cold.

Decided to leave a surprise treat in the frig for everyone..........please help yourselves.


----------



## bhil

Well, we just got a call, the trees are here and we currently have no holes to plant them. The official verdict on the power lines was we can dig directly above them if we want, as long as it's by hand. We called and asked for a rush on the hole diggers for the other holes, and it looks like I'll be taking the afternoon off to go do some digging.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it's not just the banners -- there is a banquet, The Black Watch bag pipers, every living premier from AB and SK since you were born, etc, etc. Now what??????


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Deborah is going to start training Casey in agility and obedience class, to see if he can get his certificates in these areas as well. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring has come to St.John's!!!!!!!!!! The snow from around the base of the big tree in my back yard has melted, and there are dozens of crocus that came open in today's sunshine. We might get some snow over the weekend which might kill them off, but today they are open. Thus, I declare Spring has arrived today in St.John's. Free everything at the Cafe Chez Marc until the next snowfall.


----------



## Beej

Good day to all. Sorry about the plans G. You could just redo the banners and speeches to celebrate "This Day", then wing it from there? That's a real surprise celebration.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, it is not easy to coordinate this sort of gala affair, but Don is only going to be 70 once. Now, I shall have to either call it off or convince him to pretend to be 70 for a day.


----------



## winwintoo

Ah, I can relax now. I had to call the phone company - I've been putting it off because dealing with their "customer care" is so painful. Finally got my business with them done, so now I can relax.

A friend from Ontario is in town for a few days so I'm waiting to hear from her.

It's funny, this friend is the daughter of one of my Mother's friends. When we're young and have young kids, we tend to have the parents of our kid's friends as friends - at least we spend a lot of time with them at school and sporting events. Then, when we get older, we end up spending a lot of time with the children of our parents as we get together to compare notes on "parent" care  

Maybe someday I'll have my own friends - do you think?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Friendship is everything, Margaret, regardless of who the friend is or whom they are related to.


----------



## SINC

One cannot have too many friends, be they virtual friends or the regular variety.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Maybe someday I'll have my own friends - do you think?


Don't we count? :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

I would hope so, Sean.


----------



## Beej

bhil said:


> Don't we count? :-(


I think it is more important to ask, "Can we count?"

1, 2, 5...drat!


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Don't we count? :-(


Of course you do!! 

You are all some of the best friends I've ever had {{{{{{{{ hug}}}}}}}}}}}}

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Jeanne, I need your help. Please measure your wrist   

Please give me a "snug" measurement of your wrist at the point where your watch sits.

I'm coming to realize that if I make bracelets to fit my wrist, I'll end up with a trunk load of bracelets that only I can wear and that's not good!

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the hug, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

I saw your bracelets on your blog. If my mother were still alive I would buy a load of them from you. She loved those sorts of things.

FYI, my wrist is 8 1/2 times bigger than the wrist of a doxie.

FMI, I did not know that doxies had wrists.


----------



## Cameo

5.5 inches Margaret. This is exciting.

Marc - what happened with the lions and the elephants??????


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, here I can tell you that I was telling a tall tale. Paleo seems to think that what I was saying was accurate. I am wondering if he will believe my next tall tale.

The elephant almost knocked over the camera a few hours ago when it got curious.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> 5.5 inches Margaret. This is exciting.


And scary for me  

Margaret


----------



## medic03

Hey Margaret do you want all of your virtual friends wrist measurements?


----------



## SINC

Yeah Margaret, 7.5 here, just in case.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> A fine shot, Ann. I trust that the AA cell was in the grass for perspective.


Thanks Marc and Sinc for the compliments.  Wouldn't have posted the pic unless you had asked.

Marc, yes the battery was for perspective. I also put rooting hormone on the base of cell to see if it would sprout and eventually bear fruit. One of my pet peeves is the amount of batteries than we seem to need for things nowadays.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, the thing with the bracelets is we have to come to Regina to pick them up and give you a real hug back?


----------



## overkill

Evening all. Just completed the first jog outside for the spring season. Nice to see lots of people outside and enjoying this weather. Small breeze by the lake, but a nice jog nonetheless. Hopefully I can keep up the routine.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Margaret, the thing with the bracelets is we have to come to Regina to pick them up and give you a real hug back?


Now _*that*_ would really make my day!!

Sure send all your wrist measurements - I'll see what I can do. I'm not sure how Beej and Dr. G would look in silver-lined crystals, but we shall see. 

I already know that Don's Ann would soon disabuse him of the notion that crystal goes with everything   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## medic03

I think Ann had the best idea of us visiting you to pick them up - 7.5


----------



## medic03

wow a quiet evening here in the Shang! Anyone want a cup of Herbal Tea while I am in the kitchen?


----------



## overkill

quiet evening...always welcomed.


----------



## medic03

hey Steve, you're almost at post 2000. If you pretend you are Marc tonight with goodnights you'll hit the mark in the next hour


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> hey Steve, you're almost at post 2000. If you pretend you are Marc tonight with goodnights you'll hit the mark in the next hour


Treena, that reminds me


----------



## SINC

that I have to hurry up


----------



## SINC

if I ever want


----------



## SINC

to catch Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If you pretend you are Marc tonight with goodnights you'll hit the mark in the next hour." Treena, I could give you your own "good night, T-lady. Paix." Or you may go with a substitute Dr.G. You are free to make the choice.


----------



## medic03

Nobody could replace you Marc what was I thinking 
Steve so sorry you won't make 2000 tonight (it's like we got caught by Dad)


----------



## overkill

Thanks for the heads up Treena  I dont think I am at the post level of Marc yet, but Don seems to have it down


----------



## overkill

Come on I only have 5 left! Wait now its 4


----------



## medic03

Good Night Marc, I promise to behave tomorrow


----------



## SINC

Perhaps I should ask you a question, Steve.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Good Night Marc, I promise to behave tomorrow


Well, I should hope so, you are such a misbehaving type when in The Shang.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Well, I should hope so, you are such a misbehaving type when in The Shang.


you guys bring it out in me


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> you guys bring it out in me


And you know, you're most welcome.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> And you know, you're most welcome.


   
Good night I must hit the hay as it is harder and harder to see the screen through my eyelids.:yawn:


----------



## overkill

what question might that be Don?


----------



## SINC

Well, I thought if I asked you a question, it might get you over the 2M mark tonight with your answer.


----------



## SINC

The question has three parts though. Are you ready?


----------



## overkill

Sure am, but I feel it could be a two parter now!  Too bad to see Vancouver down in the game tonight. Buffalo looked strong.


----------



## SINC

In truth, it needs to be three in total. Can you agree on that?


----------



## winwintoo

Hey Steve - that reminds me of a joke. Guy goes to a football game...........

Margaret


----------



## overkill

Almost as good as when a guy walks into a bar .... ouch!

Don, I can agree on the 3 parter ... does it come with some Guiness?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Hey Steve - that reminds me of a joke. Guy goes to a football game...........
> 
> Margaret


A second chap comes by and notices an empty seat beside this guy . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Good night, Treena and Margaret. Good night .........


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Almost as good as when a guy walks into a bar .... ouch!
> 
> Don, I can agree on the 3 parter ... does it come with some Guiness?


Yes it does Steve, and it's free, do you accept?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nobody could replace you Marc what was I thinking." Merci, Treena. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Don. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## overkill

I can drink to that Don! 

Good night Marc 

2000! And I did not crash. Awesome.


----------



## SINC

Congrats Steve!


----------



## overkill

Thanks Don 

On that note, celebrations have tired me out. Night all and see you at breakfast. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, up and at 'em. Reveille was sounded a half hour ago. Tea and coffee are hot and ready along with a platter of fresh fruit and a bunch of sticky buns Margaret had hidden where she thought I would never find them. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for sounding Reveille, Don. Not that I need it, mind you, once the sun comes up. The howling of doxies is like Reveille to my ear in the morning ............... or is it more like a nail to the head???


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Marc - are you telling me that what you said happened on africam didn't happen?
I am so confused now..................

Margaret - what is scary - I didn't think my wrist was very big.

Rain here today and tomorrow - but that's okay I guess, I am hoping it gets it out of it's system for the weekend.............have some gardening to continue with.

How is everyone today?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee will do just fine this morning, thanks Don. Good nights sleep has me up and about with lots of energy right now. Hope that continues for the day since its looking to be a long one.


----------



## medic03

Mornin, I got to sleep in today for the first time in weeks:yawn: I think I'll go out on the porch and enjoy my coffee. Don, thanks for the revielle this morning. I really like how it woke up all the dogs in the neighborhood. (opps I am supposed to be good today aren't I:heybaby: better keep my mouth er fingers shut today)


----------



## SINC

Tomorrow is our first camping trip of the year and the weather is cooperating nicely. Myself and three friends are off to the west end of Lake Wabaumun for a weekend of fun, frolic and even golf for one of them. 

I will spend the day stocking the motor home and making trips to the grocery store. Might even pick up a box of beer. You never know.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! After all was said and done yesterday, due to the mess of power/gas lines in our backyard, only 19 of 50 holes could be dug by machine, the rest I am doing by hand. If I had an hour or so more light last night I could have been done the first round, but I am left with 3 holes to dig today. There are 6 others to dig as well, but they don't need to be done for at least another week or two when the trees for them get here, and the big machines no longer need a path into our yard.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Morning all! After all was said and done yesterday, due to the mess of power/gas lines in our backyard, only 19 of 50 holes could be dug by machine, the rest I am doing by hand. If I had an hour or so more light last night I could have been done the first round, but I am left with 3 holes to dig today. There are 6 others to dig as well, but they don't need to be done for at least another week or two when the trees for them get here, and the big machines no longer need a path into our yard.


Aren't you afraid that the roots of your trees will follow the path of least resistance and aim for the loose dirt around the power and gas lines? That would be my worry.

Morning all, we had more sad news here this morning. My Mother's one remaining sister passed away. There were 12 children in the family and all but a couple of them lived very long lives - it's sad to see the last of them laid to rest.

Jeanne - it was scary because you said you were excited! That means that I have to live up to expectations. We shall see, as the good Doctor often says.

When are you all coming to collect your bracelets? Will I have to vacuum?

Don, have fun on your "camping" trip. We used to enjoy camping when the kids were small. I could set up and tear down a tent in record time - that was an old canvas job with ropes and tent poles and pegs in the ground and so on.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, sorry to hear of your aunt's passing. My condolences.

Our family is much the same in that Ann lost her last remaining aunt last month. I do have one uncle left, just 10 years my senior who resides in Winnipeg. I wish I could see him more often than I do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I echo Don's condolences re the passing of your aunt's passing. Such passing of family is never easy. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Oh Margaret, sorry to hear about your Aunt. It is hard. I know that I have very few elderly relatives left - I grew up with all the "Old folks, = my great great grandmother, great grandmother etc" and spent more time with them than friends. It is very sad.

I am sure that not only do you meet people's expectations Margaret but that you exceed them. I know that I worry about work that I do - everyone else tells me I have talent??? I second guess my stuff.


After planting all those trees Sean, do you want to come to my place?

Don, if I miss later have a great weekend camping. I hope the weather is good to you.


----------



## bhil

Margaret: Sorry to hear about your aunt. The landscaper said that the root system is supposed to be non-invasive and should be fine. Besides that, this is Regina, there is no path of least resistance when talking about the soil, it's all clay in all directions.

Jeanne: Sorry, but after this stint my hole digging days are over.

Don: Have a great weekend camping!


----------



## Cameo

"Jeanne: Sorry, but after this stint my hole digging days are over."


But you did such a good job............................<whine>.

Actually I only need a couple of bushes pulled out and my landlord said he would do that with his tractor.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Margaret: Sorry to hear about your aunt. The landscaper said that the root system is supposed to be non-invasive and should be fine. Besides that, this is Regina, there is no path of least resistance when talking about the soil, it's all clay in all directions.
> 
> Jeanne: Sorry, but after this stint my hole digging days are over.
> 
> Don: Have a great weekend camping!


Sean, you'll have the day off today - it's raining!

I'm waiting for my friend from Ottawa to arrive so we can go bead shopping - like I need more beads   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

It's snowing again here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Nice to hear things are normal there Marc.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, my condolences on the passing of your aunt. 




winwintoo said:


> I'm waiting for my friend from Ottawa to arrive so we can go bead shopping - like I need more beads


Like the chorus to that Jackson song?  
'Just Bead It, Bead It, Bead It, Bead It'


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for your support, Don. I need help shovelling if anyone is into physical labor tonight.


----------



## Ena

'I need help shovelling if anyone is into physical labor tonight.'

Sure Marc, the night still young. I'm good for about an hour. Will my Saskatchewan snow shovels work out your way?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm good for about an hour. Will my Saskatchewan snow shovels work out your way?" Ann, you jest, I trust. To shovel in SK, one needs a broom due to the dryness and lightness of the snow. Snow here in St.John's, especially in April, is wet and heavy. I am going to have to get at it tomorrom morning. Thanks for the offer of help, however. Free everything at the Cafe Chez Marc for you until all of our snow melts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc, talk to you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Have a good trip in case I don't catch you online prior to your departure.


----------



## SINC

Not to worry Marc, I'm leaving around 4:30 NL time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage. Covered your back in the Rosie thread. However, I did not reveal my secret identity.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Bon voyage. Covered your back in the Rosie thread. However, I did not reveal my secret identity.


There's a Rosie thread? Arrrggghh, I leave the computer for an hour........

Just got back from my shopping and supper run. It's a nice night now after the rain.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Tea and coffee and the breakfast of your desire are now ready to be served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

We must of had some ice overnight, because everything is coated with ice. "Luckily" for the crocus, the snow covered them up before the sleet hit.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and all. Two eggs, bacon and toast will do just fine. Another wonderful TGIF has finally arrived. Take the weekend to rest up after a couple of sleepless nights.


----------



## overkill

Looks like the weather is not on our side heading into the weekend, lots of rain today and still some more expected tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Coming right up. We took are expecting a great deal of rain, sleet, snow and wind this weekend. Best to keep the doxies inside and safe.


----------



## overkill

Keep the doxies nice and warm by the fire for me Marc.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Steve, Marc. Yes, TGIF it is. Tired this week. Work is slow and draggin (other than yesterday) and that seems to be more tiring than going full out.

Rain here for the next couple of days - it is amazing just how one day can bring out the green in the lawns, even my son was amazed and pointed it out to me yesterday - course he was just emphasizing the point that he had cleaned out
the mess of weeds and dead tall grass out back by the barn. He is going to clean
up the rest of it two - there is about a half an acre back there. I am going to have
to fight him for the gardening - I had to stake out the gardens around the house as mine.

Sounds like a weedend in front of the fireplace is in order for you Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, Steve, Jeanne, et all.

I know of which you speak regarding a couple of sleepless nights Steve. I had another last night. I took an anti inflammatory and a Tylenol-3 this morning to try and fend off the shooting sciatic pain so I can drive the 100 km to the camp site today.

I am hopeful that I will be able to nap in the sun this afternoon while listening to the birds in the surrounding trees.

This will also be my first opportunity to try out my new portable campfire. No more chopping or hauling wood, nor hot coals at bed time to contend with, just cover with the lid and retire for the night. Still cooks wieners and marshmallows too. 

I have a few more things to pick up as I forgot one of my friends is on a no carb diet (the fool) so I will take him with me to the store this morning to get whatever he needs in place of bread, buns etc. 

Then top off the fresh water supply and empty the holding tanks, fill the gas tank and away we go.

No Wifi where we are, nor cell phone service for that matter, so it will be Sunday before I return to The Shang. (Although it will be another three hours before I leave to do the shopping.) Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## Cameo

Have a great time Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Yes, this weekend will be a great woodstove experience. It is sunny right now and 7C, so I have been outside cutting up some wood for this weekend. The trees won't have any leaves for the next two months, so there is no danger of trees falling down due to ice buildup, but the lines themselves become coated with a few inches of ice and then just come down on their own. We shall see.

Hope you and Shayla will be having a grand time this weekend.


----------



## Cameo

My poor pup has not had much of my attention this week between work and obligations so she will be included in most all of my activities this weekend. She
has energy to wear off.

Rain here today and tomorrow so not alot of outside stuff til Sunday.

Everytime I think of a woodstove I picture family, dogs and wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, this is where my working from home makes it possible for all of the doxies ............... and more to come. They would never survive being in crates all day now. They are too used to being outside with me, or on their own (with me in the house), or having me in the house and them running about and playing or sleeping on rainy/snowy days.


----------



## winwintoo

Isn't working at home a grand way to make a living. The good thing is that I never have to deal with my "customers" directly. The bad thing is that I have no opportunity to challenge their actions.

This morning it's a good thing I can't speak directly to them because if I could, I would say any or all of the following:

"Keep the paperwork in the front of the truck, not in the back with the cows."

"There is a difference between *paperwork* and *paper towels*. If the difference is not obvious to you, let me explain......."

"When stapling together 2 sheets of paper, you do not need to use the same staple gun that you used to build your back deck. The kind of staples you buy at the drugstore - you know, the little flimsy, short ones will do fine."

"When submitting only one sheet of paper, there is no need to staple it."

"I'm not a mind-reader. If you don't put your name on your paperwork, I can't tell who it belongs to."

There, now I feel better.

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Lol


----------



## Dr.G.

If you want to feel humbled and in awe of the human spirit....just have a look at this........It is worth remembering when we think our own problems overwhelm us!

Can World's Strongest Dad


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Night everyone.

I am finding it hard these days to post. I've been so busy. No time for posting. I do try to keep up with my daily Shang reading though.

I'll try to get in and make some breakfast for everyone, so it is time to hit the hay.


----------



## Ena

Had a lovely surprise shortly after I got home from work today. A good friend from Vancouver dropped by on his way home from a fishing trip. Haven't seen each other in a while so it great to see him. Good way to end a work week.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

As promised I will be preparing breakfast this morning. In the "Angels Diner" tradition, I will be making their "Temptation" Breakfast. French toast, eggs (any style), bacon, sausage, toast and hash browns. Your choice of fresh juice and of course coffee and tea.

Enjoy all.


----------



## medic03

Yum Warren that has hit the spot. Just getting ready to go to work again. I don't mind working weekends if it means days off during the week - just haven't seen many of those . Looks like it is going to be a dreary day here in southern Ont. Hope Don has better weather for camping. Hope Marc doesn't get any of the freezing rain stuff out at his end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Great breakfast, Warren. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hope Marc doesn't get any of the freezing rain stuff out at his end." Treena, it is dry this morning. The snow and sleet is expected to start this evening. Such is April in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow is starting to fall right now. The heavy stuff will be coming this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Round up the doxies.

YouTube - Sprint dachshund commercial


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Puppy Love

Puppy love ............. coming to a den o' doxies nearest you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished shovelling for the second time today. We only got about 15cm of snow, but now we have freezing rain to make everything really messy.


----------



## Ena

Marc, on reading your snow update I feel really fortunate and lazy. The only thing I lifted today was the newspaper from the driveway and mugs of coffee or tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, my wife's sister wants us to move out to Victoria. She said that to replace our home out there in a similar neighborhood, would cost us between $800,000 to $900,000. No problem for my wife if I get run over by a bus, with all of my accidental death insurance.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G. I guess you wouldn't be interested to know that I've been running the air conditioner all day   

It's hot and windy here so I can't have the windows open and with the sun hitting the side of the building, it's like an oven in here.

Got some work done, did some shopping, now I'm going to kick back and watch a bit of tv.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I shall pass this on to my wife, who shall be in Regina from May 3-8th for a major dog show in Saskatoon. She will have Rosie and Fanny with her for this show.

We have about 3-5 days each year when it would be nice to have an air conditioner. On those days, the humidex reaches about 30C. Still, to have an air conditioner is not really necessary here, since we are so close to the ocean. Ocean breezes keep us cool in the evenings even on the hottest days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a day. I was going to shovel and put salt down this evening, but I forgot, so I shall have to do it early tomorrow morning. The doxies liked the snow once the sleet stopped and it started to snow once again. I am glad someone was having a good time today in the snow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

The coffee and tea are on. I also blew off the dust on the juicer so we also have some nice fresh juice if any one wants to detox today.

The Omelet Bar is now open. Just let me know what you want in there and it will be my pleasure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Warren, thanks for the coffee and fresh juice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Daisy is stating to take on that "furry watermelon" look again. She is getting VERY big. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Marc, are there no in the privacy of your own home pregnancy test kits available for dogs?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, not that I know of to be truthful. There is always the "Does she look pregnant?" test, which Daisy passes with ease. My wife knows approximately when the pups will be born, which I can't reveal due to the contest that is going on now.


----------



## SINC

Good day all. Just pulled back into town. My neighbour has her Ford Windstar parked on the street about 2 feet from my RV pad driveway. It was a real test to get into my spot, but I did it with only one back and forth. It amazed my passengers who never do understand how I put an 8' 6" motor home into a 10' 4" space between the garage and the fence.

Nice to be back as the wind blew so hard while we were out that we felt like a ship at sea when in bed at night. Have not seen wind that strong here in many years.

But a good time was had by all. Now for a bit of lunch and then a long nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don. Since you have missed brunch, how about some "linner" (i.e., lunch and dinner)?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome home, Don. Since you have missed brunch, how about some "linner" (i.e., lunch and dinner)?


Sure will, sounds much better than dunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, "dunch" is doxie lunch. Of course, they eat better than we do, so you would not mind their meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

An excerpt from "The Way of the Doxie" --

"As we grow up, we learn that even the one person that wasn't supposed to ever let you down probably will. You will have your heart broken probably more than once and it's harder every time. You'll break hearts too, so remember how it felt when yours was broken. You'll fight with your best friend. You'll blame a new love for things an old one did. You'll cry because time is passing too fast, and you'll eventually lose someone you love. So take too many pictures, laugh too much, and love like you've never been hurt because every sixty seconds you spend upset is a minute of happiness you'll never get back.

Don't be afraid that your life will end, be afraid that it will never begin."


----------



## Dr.G.

Another excerpt from "The Way of the Doxie" --

"There are four things that you can never recover. These things are the stone after it has been thrown in anger, the hurtful word after it has been spoken, the occasion after it has been missed, and time after it is gone."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone and good night to Marc  Spent most of the day with work today unfortunately, but still was able to get a nice jog in this morning and also a nice after dinner walk.

Welcome back Don, well done on the parking


----------



## overkill

Good night all. Hope everyone has a good start to the work week. For those who are possible off this week, lucky!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and the breakfast of your choice, are now ready to be served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, coffee smells great. I think I will go with some pancakes topped with blueberries. Hope you have some nice weather to start the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. We have some really fresh blueberries for you this morning.

Morning weather here in St.John's ............... freezing drizzle.  No change is predicted for the next week or so. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Sorry to hear about the weather Marc. Send some Doxies who will be able to bottle up some of the warm weather here and bring it back to you


----------



## SINC

Nice Good morning all. Time for a quick coffee and I have to rush to catch up this week after my camping trip. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, the Doxie Express is on its way. The fog has lifted a bit, but there is still some drizzle in the air, and sunlight is just a memory.


----------



## overkill

Marc I am working the our team of labs here to to box up some warm weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, many thanks. While the rest of the country has Spring, we wait and wait and wait for just a bit of warmth. People think I am kidding when I say that we won't see any sun until next week (if then), but it is the sad truth.


----------



## winwintoo

Somebody snuck in during the night and made off with our nice weather too. It's cold, cloudy and windy here today and altogether a very gloomy day.

I've been shredding old documents for the past few days - why do companies think they need to send us all that paper and such thick paper too. Yikes.

Every time I do this shredding, I tell myself that if I shredded the stuff as soon as it comes in the door, I wouldn't have to do it all at once - but do I listen?

Hope everyone else is having a good day,

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Afternoon everyone.

Marc, Chin up....better weather WILL come. Not soon enough though I know ........and you know I am not being cruel either.

Margaret - It is cooler here today as well and they are calling for rain tonight
but it has been good for the lawns, my sons cut the grass yesterday already
I have been weeding the gardens - there are quite a few actually. Three just
need weeding and two completely redone. I may put in a couple more as 
well. I want to plant a tree for my Snickers whom I had to pts last December.

Shredding is long and boring work. My son spent an entire day shredding work
documents and it just about drove him round the bend.

My pup met the landlord's and his brothers GSD's yesterday and had a blast.
Had to keep pushing the bigger male off of her - even though he is neutered and can really accomplish anything he is much too big and could hurt her with his weight. The other two were puppies though and it was really cute watching them play. I was proud of her too because she showed off a little of her training in front of the brother and he used to train and show obedience - evidently had a top dog. So, when Shayla came from across the field when she was called and from around the corner I was proud and she showed off her sit/stay too.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, Chin up....better weather WILL come. Not soon enough though I know ........and you know I am not being cruel either." Thanks for the kind thoughts, Jeanne. Someday soon .............. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, that is very good news re Shayla's training. It is important that she shows this sort of obedience in real situations. Kudos to you both.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks. She really is doing well. She is a dominant dog and trying to be Alpha at times. I am doing one thing with her that I probably shouldn't and that is letting her sleep on the bed. It is only at MY invitation though and I don't mind her sleeping with her head on my neck or the warmth of her back on mine. The problem with this I am told is her getting the idea that she is above me but I think that as long as she knows it is because I LET HER that it will be fine. She knows that if she doesn't settle she spends the night in the crate instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Correct, Jeanne. Permission to come up on the bed keeps you as the Alpha. One of our dogs, Max (a terri-poo, who died shortly after the pups were born), started to attack me after my wife would let him up on to the bed if I was not already in bed. Thus, he claimed sub-alpha status, which was wrong. Thus, he was not allowed up on to the bed. During the night, he would hop up and cuddle up against me to get my permission to be on the bed, which I granted. My wife and I are the Alphas, but she sleeps too soundly and never knew when he jumped up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to try and get six doxies who hate wet weather to go outside now in the cold drizzle. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc. I am thinking of heading off to bed as well. Ottawa won tonight and had a nice walk by the lake, moon light is shimmering off the surface.


----------



## Ena

In my house the cat is head of the pack. If she wants Java to move she does what she has to to get her to move. 

Put some gladiola bulbs in today and will put more next week and so on. Couldn't find them at first and then I had a wild thought to look in the chest freezer. Yes, that's where they were along with the food I had bought on the same trip. Strange things that happen when one is tired and hungry.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Night.


----------



## SINC

Yep, time to pull the pin alright.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Since I'm the first up, I will make breakfast.

Fresh Juice, coffee and tea are on. We have some oatmeal with brown sugar and maple syrup today as well.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Warren. How are you?

Thanks for breakfast. I am not a great cook and not a morning person so it is nice to have people as kind as those here to help look after me. What a great place.

Hope life is treating you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Morning Warren and Jeanne. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast. Busy day for me today.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Warren. Good start to the day today


----------



## Cameo

Wow, didn't think that my post had worked as my internet has been going stupid.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Yet another sleepless night. It will be a long day as I try to catch up on my writing. My brain is foggy and that never helps. A quick coffee and off I go to the salt mines.


----------



## overkill

Sorry to hear about the bad night's sleep Don. Hopefully better dreams tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, are the back problems causing the lack of sleep?


----------



## SINC

That is part of it Marc. Leg too. I awaken every 20 minutes or so, then take another 20 minutes to fall asleep again. Sometimes I sleep for three hours or so, then find myself wide awake. Frustrating and very tiring. I am going to try a sleep aide that Ann is out getting as I write this. Hope it works. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I know the feeling. If I sleep on my left side, my left knee (the one that needs to be replaced) will wake me up with a sharp jolt of pain. I use Melatonin and this helps me to sleep through the night.


----------



## SINC

Marc, without going into detail, I do have a recurring "plumbing" problem that also causes some discomfort which is adding to the overall uncomfortable scenario the past two days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hear you and know what you are going through. My doctor put me on Terazosin for this same "plumbing" situation and for help with blood pressure. This and Lipotor has been helpful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the young men in The Shang have an interesting row to how when they pass 55 or so.


----------



## winwintoo

My solution to the aches and pains of aging? An airbed. Believe it or not, I ditched my expensive mattress and box spring and opted for a $99 bring-your-own-bed from Canadian Tire. I later "upgraded" the mattress to an Aerobed, but it didn't really make that much difference.

It's like sleeping on a cloud.

But what do I know.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, even though we are not postive about Daisy being pregnant, she is so big now and has gained about 8 pounds, we assume that she is pregnant. So, if there are no other guesses as to the date of birth and the number of pups, there will be 8 entries to this contest. If anyone wants to add to or change their prediction, do so ASAP. We have to submit the entries to Price and Waterhouse, who shall oversee the contest. Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I hear you and know what you are going through. My doctor put me on Terazosin for this same "plumbing" situation and for help with blood pressure. This and Lipotor has been helpful.


Marc, I too am on Lipitor, but the culprits pull off a sneak attack a couple of times a year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, no grapefruit with Lipitor. Still, Lipotor is the liposuction in a pill, not to be mistaken with Lipoton.


----------



## SINC

Nor with Lipton soup.


----------



## Dr.G.

I love Lipton soup, but it has too much salt.


----------



## SINC

I buy the 35% less salt Lipton mixes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, still too much salt in the reduced salt Liptons. So, I can have it every so often.


----------



## SINC

Yep, me too, I have some once a month or so. Moderation in all things guarantees no loss of enjoyment of some things one really likes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Don. However, I find the notion of "moderation" difficult with things like pistacio nuts and pizza.


----------



## SINC

Aha! Not me. I don't eat nuts. With the moderation theory in place, I can have pizza twice as often as you by eliminating nuts entirely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a life without any sort of nuts is no fun. I love pistacio nuts, almonds, cashews, and peanuts, along with sunflower and pumpkin seeds.


----------



## SINC

I have to admit a tiny weakness for the sunflower and pumpkin seed thing, but my system is to consume them one seed at a time which lessens the effect and prolongs the enjoyment.


----------



## SINC

And by the way, I nearly forgot to mention the event of the day.

42 years ago, near this hour, I proposed to Ann and she accepted. It was a classy affair in the cab of my grandfather's 1951 Fargo pickup parked on south hill overlooking the lights of Swift Current Saskatchewan.

I thank God each day for that event. It changed my life for the better.

Happy 42nd anniversary of our engagement Ann. Even if you never do read ehMac.


----------



## SINC

I forgot to add that my Grand Dad told me what a great pick I had made. He and Ann got along so well. Sadly he died on my birthday two years later in 1967. He never met his great grandchildren, but I am so grateful he knew and loved Ann. Ironically, Ann was the only family with him when he died suddenly when we were home on a break from a long day at his side. Being an RN, she had sent us home to eat and return while she stood watch. Odd the cards life deals you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, Don. Pass on my kudos to Ann as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My nerves are shot watching the Rangers victory tonight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla.


----------



## winwintoo

Having met both Ann and Don, I can tell you that they are a perfect match - I'm not surprised that Don's grandfather was pleased at the match.

Congrats!

Margaret


----------



## overkill

Happy engagement anniversary Don 

Nice to hear we have something to celebrate today, make a normal tuesday something more special. Cheers and a nice glass of Guiness held high in celebration!


----------



## Ena

Don, what a lovely story. Good on you for remembering the details! 

Good news day for me with the husband of friends of mine getting through major surgery and doing better than expected.

Got the results of a raft of tests that I have to have annually because of family history and all is clear. 

Long day with waiting to hear news so I'll sleep well tonight. The same to all of you Also, good luck to the nocturia sufferers. Don't want to mention names


----------



## overkill

Going to call it a night.


----------



## SINC

Well, I did much better tonight. As you can see by the time of my last post, that was some 6 1/2 hours ago, all of it asleep.

I will tip toe around the Shang so as not to wake anyone, but I do see the doxies are keeping one eye on me. Perhaps a bit of writing and editing and the peacefullness of the Shang will make me drowsy once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and the breakfast of your choice, are ready to help you start your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club shall be closed tonight in memory of the passing of Tom Poston. Most remember him from his role as George Utley, Bob Newhart's handyman on the Bob Newhart Show. I recall him also as "The man who can't remember his name" on the Steve Allen show (a role that won him an Emmy). He shall be missed.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and all. Don great to hear you had a better night's sleep. You got more sleep than I did last night 

Marc thanks for the the coffee. Much needed this morning.


----------



## Cameo

Ann - glad to hear the news is good for your friends surgery. I spent a long day yesterday worried about my landlord as he went into the hospital on Monday.
Cardiomyopathy I believe is the prognosis. He wasn't responding to medication and as of last night not doing well. They are such nice people and please send prayers and positive thoughts this way for them. I have told them to let me know if they need help in any way and that I don't care if it is 3 o'clock in the morning - just call if needed.

Happy Anniversary Don and Ann! Have a wonderful day.

Big boss coming down today - I was soooo negative yesterday that I was thinking - here we go again, I am going to lose the house (if my landlord passes on I have no idea if they will keep the rentals), lose my job - I know it is coming, I am sure this place will close, signs all there and my life is falling apart - again.

I have changed my thoughts today though, and started listening to some CD's a friend sent me. So, I am going to think positively and believe that all will be well.
After all, I can't predict the future now can I. SO, everything will work out.

Don, glad you got a better nights sleep.

Marc, thanks for breakfast, I needed it.

I had better get going now before big boss finds me slacking off on the computer. Don't actually start for the next fifteen minutes, but he would freak.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, "keep the faith" and stay positive.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The yard work is slowly moving forward, but I can't wait to have it done and have some time to myself again. Of course, as soon as I have some free time it will have to be put towards figuring out why my iMac keeps freezing up more and more frequently. If this all keeps up, when will I ever find time for golf?


----------



## SINC

Morning again all. Went back to bed at 4:00 a.m. and did not awaken until 8:30 so was late filing the columns, but feel much more refreshed with some 11 hours of sleep. Now if the back, knee, leg and assorted stuff shapes up, I'll be fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I should refer you to Dr. Dworkis of the Doxie Dungeon o' Doom. He specializes on body part replacements for dachshunds (who have problems with their backs), and he has branced off to work on humans. Knees, backs, hips and elbows are his specialty. 

His address is 
1313 Watchyourstep Lane
ehMacLand, Canada


----------



## SINC

Marc, I got as far as his door, but turned back when I saw his sign:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you were at the wrong door. That sign is for his twin brother, Dr. Darth Dworkis. You wanted the door of Dr. Dweebus Dworkis. He has the picture of the little doxie on the door.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you were at the wrong door. That sign is for his twin brother, Dr. Darth Dworkis. You wanted the door of Dr. Dweebus Dworkis. He has the picture of the little doxie on the door.


But Don is pretty tall - if Dr. Dweebus Dworkis operates using available parts, Don might come out of it with quite a tilt to one side considering how short doxie legs are compared to Don's.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

What a rotten day. I developed cold shivers around three hours back and they just won't quit. I'm under three blankets on the couch with my MBP in my lap trying to warm up.


----------



## SINC

There were three of us camping last weekend. One guy had been sick and on antibiotics for a week. He stayed one night and went home ill. Ann is convinced I contacted whatever he had in the close sleeping quarters of the RV. I think she might be right. I am just miserable. Chicken broth and meds here I come for the next few days. Where is the Doxie Express when you need them?

I know, I know, Marc will send them in good time. Thanks in advance kind sir.

XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall send out some chicken soup via Doxie Express. However, seriously, you should listen to Ann, and maybe even see a doctor is this persists.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I know you live the motorhome, but it seems that whenever you get in that thing, you end up with some ailment. 

I'm just saying.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Who do you think I have been listening to all day? 

For the record, I have improved immensely since she returned home this afternoon with new meds. A bowl of soup will be welcome, then off to bed.

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## SINC

Margaret, it's the curse of Seba Beach. 

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night, especially now that Don is feeling better. Paix, mes amis. My wife is off for Regina at 5AM (with 2 doxies) and my son is off for Calgary at 7AM (with 0 doxies). That leaves me with 4 doxies. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla.


----------



## overkill

Don hopefully you feel better soon. I had some wicked chills a couple of weeks ago and no matter how many blankets I had on me, my body remained in what felt like sub-zero temperatures. Good nights sleep and better day tomorrow :

Night all!


----------



## medic03

Don, I have two words for you - 'hot toddy' really strong and sweat it out


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh, and you may have the breakfast of your choice this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have fresh muffins and either New York or Montreal style bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have fresh muffins and either New York or Montreal style bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are so quiet this early in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, my wife's flight has left St.John's for Regina. Now, my son is off for Calgary in about an hour. Things will be quiet here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is in the air and my son takes off in the next 20 minutes. So, I am back home now and ready to get some sleep. Rather than go to sleep, I let my wife and son sleep and I stayed up to make sure they got up in time.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Marc.

Thanks for breakfast. How about some nice blueberry pancakes with fresh maple syrup, bacon, coffee and some OJ?

BTW, now I know why your post count is so high.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Warren and everyone else. Might grab a quick bagel and hit the work load for the day. Hope everyone has a great day and has some nice weather coming their way.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Steve.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, Warren and Steve. Slept from 8:30 last night until 6:00 this morning, but I am still groggy and tired. A check of my e-mails and an OJ at the Shang will do me for now. I think a warm oatmeal with maple syrup might just be in order, then it is back to bed for this guy.

Treena, I might just take your advice on that "Hot Toddy". It sure sounds good.


----------



## SINC

That's odd. I posted just a minute ago, can see the post on the main page and on the Everything Else eh? area, but I can't see the actual post.

Maybe this one will bump it up?

EDIT: Yep that did it. Very strange behaviour for ehMac today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Steve, Warren and Don. Don, rather than the toddy, have you considered seeing a real doctor? Or, is this a typical cold that needs time and rest?


----------



## SINC

Marc, Ann would have me at the Doc's in a heartbeat if she was concerned. I had a slight fever yesterday which is now gone thanks to her efforts. She is sure it is a strain of the flu, which is odd in that I had a flu shot every year for the past six years. She thinks time will heal me now and will go to work today leaving me on my own from 2:00 until midnight, so I think I will be fine or she would not do that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I trust Ann, so you are in good hands. Guess Dr. Dworkis shall be short one patient. As his motto states, "We don't lose patients, we just bury them."


----------



## Ena

Fun is meeting someone face to face that you have talked to on the net for eleven years. Not fun was getting up and going in to work this morning. Thank goodness it's my Friday.

Virus going about here that has people very sleepy and tired. I washed my hands before I came to The Shang


----------



## SINC

And that is my problem. I sleep and sleep and am still tired. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk of sleep has gotten me tired. Time to take the doxies out one more time and then call it a night. Tomorrow morning they shall again be able to romp about in the fresh snow. They don't grow tired of it, but I do.
Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I went to bed at 6:20 p.m., read until 7;00 then fell asleep. Did not wake until Ann came home at 1:30 a.m.

A quick peek in the Shang and it's back to bed for me.


----------



## Beej

Morning all, and TGIF.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej. Glad to see you so bright and chipper this morning, especially on the day before Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, Beej, Don.

Sunshine is the call for today and the next three yaaaayyyyy!

My landlord is out of the woods but it will be a long recovery from my understanding. I will pop by the hospital tonight to see him.........didn't
want to go earlier as I am sure they really only wanted family and friends.

Head office located the $300.00 they lost on me finally - four days later which 
was no help whatsoever...........

Marc, any sign of snow melting yet? Just a little?

How is Mama doxie?

only about three weeks til my guess is right you know. Are you prepared?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. The snow is melting away with all of the rain, but this weekend's snow will stop the melting and add to the load." 

"Marc, any sign of snow melting yet? Just a little?"

Daisy is doing fine. She is as big as a house. We have no confirmation that she is pregnant, but only a fool would think otherwise. We shall see. Thanks for asking.

How is Mama doxie?"


----------



## overkill

Beej said:


> Morning all, and TGIF.


Yes TGIF!!!


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Another great day of weather on its way, so going to try and get through the work day so that i can soak in some sun later.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The weather here is dreary and wet. Exactly what I didn't need with this weekend the only time scheduled to put in the sprinkler system. I may end up trying to do it cold and wet and slogging through the mud if the weather doesn't smarten up soon.


----------



## SINC

Morning again all. Sean it has been raining here for the past five days and is forecast to continue today and tomorrow. Hope it doesn't come your way.

Jeanne, that is great news about your landlord. He sounds like a fine person and I am relieved he will recover. You have many fine years ahead with him.

TGIF is right Beej, Marc and Steve.

I am feeling much better today, but still very tired, even after 11 hours of sleep yesterday. I think I will just laze around today to be sure I have this thing beat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad you are feeling better. Remember, the Doxie Emergency squad is on the alert.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, if you want to get "soaked", or Don and Sean, if you want to get in from the rain, come to St.John's. Snow is predicted for tonight on on into all the weekend. 

My wife and two of our doxies are enjoying the warmth in SK (Regina and Saskatoon until Tuesday). My wife tells me that it will be getting up into the mid-20's with sunshine in SK. We don't even get that for all but a few days in July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember, tomorrow is our Cinco de Mayo Day celebration at the Cafe Chez Marc. To celebrate Mexican Independence Day, we shall be serving great Mexican foods for the entire weekend. Pax, mes amigos.

VIVA! el CINCO DE MAYO!!


----------



## Ena

Hooray for days off work and the only tough decisions are when to get dressed and when to have another coffee break.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> My wife and two of our doxies are enjoying the warmth in SK (Regina and Saskatoon until Tuesday). My wife tells me that it will be getting up into the mid-20's with sunshine in SK. We don't even get that for all but a few days in July.


Your wife and doxies won't be enjoying any warmth out here until Monday, the forecast for the weekend is dreary with chances of wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, spoke to my wife last night, and she said it was very warm and humid. Her email today said that it was going up to the high teens with rain, which is the sort of weather we get in late June. So, it is all relative. With snow predicted for tonight, and throughout the weekend, here in St.John's, anything/anywhere will be better than here.


----------



## winwintoo

It's been raining off and on all day but the sun got out for a while. I'm at my son's babysitting (kids this time - no animals) and his place is surrounded by big trees - they are all greening up nicely.

We haven't been outside, but it's getting pretty hot and muggy in here.

I guess it would seem warm if you leave 16 feet of snow behind   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

It is still raining here and very cold at 4 with high winds. Brrrrr.

Supposed to end by mid afternoon tomorrow. So far 70 mm of rain which is bad for farmers who cannot begin seeding, now two weeks behind.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I guess it would seem warm if you leave 16 feet of snow behind." Margaret, 16 feet of snow was "left behind", or better still "left under" another two feet of snow. We had, up until today 545cm of snow. This is under the 635cm of snow we got in the winter of 2000-01.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I feel for the farmers. It is either too dry or too wet for much of the year in Alberta. Hopefully, next week, good weather will leave the GTA and head west for Alberta. Bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

I thought I would try out the new waffle iron and make some (you guessed it) waffles topped with some whipped cream, fresh fruit and an assortment of syrups. Of course we have the real maple syrup though.

As well the coffee, teal and fresh juice are being served as well.

Enjoy.


----------



## medic03

Waffles sound great this morning Warren. I'll take mine with the fake syrup. Don't know why but I like the cheapest, noname brand of fake maple flavouring over the real stuff. Hi Ho Hi Ho it's off to work I go. For those of you off this weekend - Enjoy!


----------



## MaxPower

I'm sorry Treena, I just can't allow you to have the fake stuff. It wouldn't be right.

My wife used to like the fake stuff. Until she had the real stuff. Now she bites my hand off whenever I go near it since she doesn't want any near her syrup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, waffles and fruit, Warren.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Welcome to the weekend,

Treena, shouldn't that be "I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you are really rolling out the oldies, n'est pas?


----------



## SINC

The blind man saw a hare
The dumb man said where
The man with no legs ran and caught it
And the naked man put it in his pocket


----------



## SINC

Apparently I have 14 more years to live. Anyone else care to try? 

Bored.com - Death Forecast


----------



## Dr.G.

I have less than 3 years to go. Seems like my being born in the US and having 6+ doxies is bad for my overall life expenctancy. Better get my will in order ................. or get rid of some of the doxies.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Apparently I have 14 more years to live. Anyone else care to try?
> 
> Bored.com - Death Forecast


When I was in my 50s, I calculated that I could live to age 67, but that I would have to work till age 75 to pay for it. So far, things are going according to plan.

I don't know if that should make me happy or not  

Looks like a cool, sunny day out there. Think I'll get out and enjoy it.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of doxies, amazingly, Fanny won "Best Doxie in Show" at a Dachshund Specialty Show held today in Saskatoon, SK. She was up again 5 other doxie puppies and actually won. She actually beat out Rosie, who is a great looking dog. Go figure. 

So, all drinks of juice, coffee and tea are on the house this weekend at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nuts. Very light snow flurries are starting to fall once again. More to come tonight and into tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

For those of you who get local TV in Saskatoon, my wife was interviewed this morning. I did not realize it, but at this dog show being held yesterday, today and tomorrow, part of the show is called "The Dachshund Specialty Show" (aka "The Western Weiner Whoopie"). It will be the largest gathering of dachshunds in Canada this year, with 63 doxies from all across Canada. While my wife showed Rosie, a 14 year old boy from just outside of Saskatoon showed Fanny, and she won best doxie puppy in the show. So, he was interviewed and then my wife was interviewed. They asked her why she came all the way to SK from NL to show our two doxies.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> For those of you who get local TV in Saskatoon, my wife was interviewed this morning. I did not realize it, but at this dog show being held yesterday, today and tomorrow, part of the show is called "The Dachshund Specialty Show" (aka "The Western Weiner Whoopie"). It will be the largest gathering of dachshunds in Canada this year, with 63 doxies from all across Canada. While my wife showed Rosie, a 14 year old boy from just outside of Saskatoon showed Fanny, and she won best doxie puppy in the show. So, he was interviewed and then my wife was interviewed. They asked her why she came all the way to SK from NL to show our two doxies.


And the answer is...........

I don't get tv from Saskatoon so I'll miss seeing Debbie  

I was driving home last night and saw a couple walking a herd of doxies along the street in front of a downtown hotel - I wonder if they were lost. Should they have been in Saskatoon?

I don't care how nice it is outside. I'm going to curl up here and have a long nap.

Later, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I get Global Saskatoon, was it perhaps on Global, Marc?


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Hope you're all having good weekends. 

Nice to hear your wife is having a good time at the Doxie show, Marc.

Sinc: I tried your life expectancy quiz. Results: 
"It is estimated that you will die at the age of 96 Years Old."

(which just reinforces my belief that if you want to live a long time you should pick your ancestors well.)


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Sinc: I tried your life expectancy quiz. Results:
> "It is estimated that you will die at the age of 96 Years Old."
> 
> (which just reinforces my belief that if you want to live a long time you should pick your ancestors well.)


Nice to see you are among the chosen few with that rare ability.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my wife flew in to Regina on Thursday. Then, a group of them took a caravan of cars and vans to Saskatoon. There will be more doxies per square mile in the Saskatoon area this weekend than anywhere else in Canada.

Don, not sure who interviewed Deborah in terms of the station.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took the test again, thinking that there was some mistake. Now, I should have died last year. So, I am living on borrowed time.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Nice to see you are among the chosen few with that rare ability.




As long as I don't get hit by a bus ...


----------



## Dr.G.

"As long as I don't get hit by a bus ...", or walk into a den of doxies whistling the Univ. of Wisconsin's "fighting badger" tune as you yell "I can take on any weiner in the house". Your life expectancy would drop to about 3.5 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I did it. I finally finished reading "The World According to Macnutt". It is longer than trying to read this entire thread. Notice the BIG book in the foreground. I miss Gerry and the sparing we used to do. 

http://www3.sympatico.ca/ebo/ehmac/Drmacnuttfan.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Hard to believe Gerry died a year ago on May 28th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Jeanne rhymes with Irene. Paix.

YouTube - The Weavers - Goodnight Irene


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I did it. I finally finished reading "The World According to Macnutt". It is longer than trying to read this entire thread. Notice the BIG book in the foreground. I miss Gerry and the sparing we used to do.
> 
> http://www3.sympatico.ca/ebo/ehmac/Drmacnuttfan.jpg


OK, now I'm confused. Is that you in the picture? 

Take care, Margaret, who is trying to ignore some screech-fest in the park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I cannot tell a lie. Yes, that is me behind all of the books.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I cannot tell a lie. Yes, that is me behind all of the books.


Well, you don't look anything like Einstein   

How did you make all those books with MacNutt on them - was it a trick of Photoshop?

Why is it that really bad musical acts always get the urge to perform outside, while good music is always behind closed doors? I keep thinking that guy is going to get a sore throat, but he keeps on bellowing. Maybe I'll have to stroll over there and "accidently" sever the cord for their amps.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Neat photo Marc, had I not seen the original a couple of years back, I too might doubt the reality of the World According to MacNutt photo. Well done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I never claimed to look like Einstein. I can't remember who did that Photoshop work. It was from a pic that we all sent in to one of the threads that shared our pics of each other. Someone took it and changed things around.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I never claimed to look like Einstein. I can't remember who did that Photoshop work. It was from a pic that we all sent in to one of the threads that shared our pics of each other. Someone took it and changed things around.


You're a handsome devil just as you are and you have never tried to mislead us. It was my own faulty imagination that lead me to that image.

I've sent off a letter to the editor. I wasn't as concise as I wanted to be, but I hope I got my point across.

I really can't imagine what this "concert" is about. It sounds like large animals are being tortured and their bellows set to what must pass as music. None of it has any "theme" - even the worst (in my opinion) heavy metal had some redeeming qualities. This has none.

Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I never claimed to look like Einstein. I can't remember who did that Photoshop work. It was from a pic that we all sent in to one of the threads that shared our pics of each other. Someone took it and changed things around.


It was done in the "Mugshot" thread. Vacuvox Photoshopped a bunch of pictures, mostly of Gerry. If I recall, he also did one of Don, Marc and myself. Pure genius and talent there.


----------



## Beej

A bit of a chill in the air this morning. How is everybody's weekend going? Mine is quiet.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

I suspect, with the exception of Marc, that most will be busy outside today, so a hearty breakfast of Bacon, eggs, sausage, toast, hashbrowns and french toast are being served. And the prerequisite of coffee, tea and juice are also ready.

Can you tell I'm Hungry?


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Beej.

How are you this fine Sunday?


----------



## Beej

Okay. Just lying on the couch to rest after having slept all night. 

The hearty breakfast sounds good.


----------



## MaxPower

You must not have any children beej. 

I'm up and at it at the crack of dawn. Unnatural if you ask me. One needs at least five hours to to get going in the morning after all of that sleep


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast, Warren. While not up at the crack of dawn, the doxies got me up at 7AM. Wanted to go outside and play in the fresh snow. So, I too shall be outside .............. just not working in the garden or enjoying the sun. I have snow to shovel and wood to cut for the woodstove just in case the sleet that is predicted for tonight brings down the power line. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the compliment, Margaret. The horrible Dr.G. image you have/had of me was more likely a chance encounter with my evil twin brother, craM. He is locked down in the dungeon beneath the Cafe Chez Marc,and is only allowed up during the full moon, or when we need fresh bacon for Sunday bruch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej. What you need is a doxie puppy to get you active in the morning. You have not submitted your speculation of the date of the birth of the doxie puppies or the size of the litter. You can't win the first prize if you don't enter. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning gang, thanks for breakfast Warren. A beautiful sunny morning here for the first time in a week without rain. Methinks I will be outside today, but first I will follow Beej's advice and spent four or five hours on the couch to rest up from last night's sleep. What a concept!


----------



## Beej

G: How about 3-16? Three being the litter and 16 being the day?

MP: None that I am aware of. beejacon

Sinc, as the wise man once said, "Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in awhile, you could miss it."

Of course, he also said, "Only the meek get pinched. The bold survive."


----------



## MaxPower

Was that Ferris Bueler?


----------



## Beej

Oh yeah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, you speculation has been recorded. Personally, I hope you are right about the number, in that doxie puppy litters can range from 2-10 pups. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we might get some sun as well ............ on May 12th at the earliest. Until then, snow, freezing rain, freezing drizzle, rain, drizzle, fog and clouds.


----------



## winwintoo

It seems that Don's liquid sunshine has moved down this way. It arrived just in time to stop the "concert" before I was going to go over there and end it myself. It's still raining but I can see blue through the cloud cover, so it might turn out to be a decent day.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

We have plenty of the liquid stuff, either in liquid or frozen form, so send some of that sunshine our way. Merci.


----------



## SINC

The transparent thermometer on the west window of the motor home reads 30 in the sun. We guys sit watching the Wachovia Golf tourney with every window and vent wide open and glorious spring air filtering into the place, it is a wonderful way to spend an afternoon.

The cold beer does not hurt either.


----------



## SINC

This just in. Here's a shot of my dear friend Oren Robison of Nipawin Saskatchewan at the reception in Rideau Hall following his being named to the Order of Canada on Friday. That's Oren's wife Heather centre and his granddaughter Jaiden with the GG. A proud moment for us all.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, congratulations to your friend. Well done indeed.

Into garden soon for my daily session. Digging out the borders to flower beds is today's job. As a kid I hated to get dirty. Things sure have changed since I got the gardening bug.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to head for bed as well, night all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Coffee and tea are now being served. 

Couldn't sleep, so spent the night writing. Now I am off to bed so I can get up and take the dog to the groomers at 8:00.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Chilly night but supposed to get better throughout the day.

Marc, thank you for the lullaby - my Grandpa used to sing "Goodnight Irene"
to me when I was little.

Since the dirt is sooo dry at my place I mixed in some peat moss this weekend in the one garden and I think I will still add some fresh topsoil to it as well. Not sure yet what I am going to plant.........I have to be careful with that garden as the well is right there and I am sure that I don't want to plant something with lots of strong roots. I had thought of a rhodendron bush but maybe not huh?

Thanks for tea


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, glad you liked the clip. I listened to the Weavers on radio when I was a small boy.

Peat is great for the soil. It adds structure and helps to retain moisture.


----------



## Moscool

G'day all

Have been away for a couple of weeks for a really special trip. More later.

What's been happening around Shang-Land. Seems like I'm short of 20-40 pages. Time flies!


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Don, congrats to your friend once again on receiving such a wonderful honor. 

Weather is looking great today, so hopefully it will continue into most of the week.


----------



## SINC

Morning again all. I made it up at 8:00 and will take the dog to the groomers by 9:00 for our daughter who has to work. Then I have to hit the eMac and catch up on a bunch of invoicing that has piled up from last week.

Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Another grueling weekend working out in the yard, but at least now the sprinklers are almost done. I just have to hook up the automatic timer and adjust the height of the heads so they will be the same level as the grass. I now have one week of evenings and next weekend to dig/level/build the patio, and fill the playset/sandbox with whatever my wife finally decides they should be filled with. The rest will be up to the sod guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. We got about an hour of sunshine this afternoon. I spent it getting some more wood chopped for the woodstove. Going down to below zero tonight, with more snow overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, my wife called and said that it is warmer today in Regina than it usually gets here in St.John's in July.


----------



## SINC

Bright sun and 15, a glorious day indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send some of that sunshine and warmth this way, Don. On top of the snow, we are going to get some freezing rain. Everyone thought I was crazy not to put away my snow shovels and to keep the snow tires on the car until May 18th. The RCMP is warning people to drive carefully if they have removed their snow tires, since we are still getting snow for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Sean, my wife called and said that it is warmer today in Regina than it usually gets here in St.John's in July.


Sean is probably in his air-conditioned, windowless cubical or in a conference room somewhere - also windowless - but I've been fortunate to be out driving around in this glorious day. It was so hot in the car, I had to turn on the A/C.

Had to go for x-rays on my back today and need to make an appointment for physiotherapy. It's been bothering me for many years, but only when I do things I'd rather not do anyway - sweeping the floor, vacuuming, dusting - but lately it's starting to nag at me so we shall see.

How long will your wife be in Regina Dr. G?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I hope that your back is better with physio. 

My wife is in Regina until tomorrow afternoon. She, Rosie and Fanny fly back here at lunchtime. I told them to be prepared for a shock to the body when they arrive tomorrow night. 

It feels like snow right now, although it is 5C outside. It is so dark right now that the street light came on. If this was a different part of Canada, and was 20C warmer, it would be tornado weather.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, look after that back. It's the only one you've got 

Final putsch on the back garden clean-up as soon as I've had my tea. 70 F/20 C degrees in my back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Final putsch on the back garden clean-up as soon as I've had my tea. 70 F/20 C degrees in my back yard." Ann, a "putsch" is a secretly planned and suddenly executed attempt to to overthrow a government or organized group of people. Are you making a move on our Mayor's authority? Or attempting to set yourself up as Queen of ehMacLand?? Or to take over The Shang??? 

Don't forget 96-year-old Barbara Fritchie, who reportedly confronted General Stonewall Jackson when Confederate forces marched into Frederick in early September 1862. The event was immortalized by poet John Greenleaf Whittier. "Shoot if you must this old gray head, but spare your country's flag,' she said." According to Whittier's account, Jackson was impressed and spared the flag and the town of Frederick.

The doxies shall not give up the Cafe Chez Marc or the "What's up Dachs?" comedy club without a fight.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I knew that  Was using the term loosely as it was a surprise attack on the garden with the weather being so nice today. Also used the word with the meaning of "thrust" 

I'm no threat to anyone believe me nor do I have delusions of grandeur. Not at 118 lbs and feeling badly even when I have to say "No" to my dog. Lastly, I don't look good in fancy hats, white gloves and a frumpy tweed coat. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I see. Thus, I shall be able to tell the Doxie Defense Squad to "stand down". They were at their posts, minus Fanny and Rosie who are still in Regina, with the command of "don't bite until you see the whites of their eyes", "live free or die" and "death before dishonor". This is a great relief.

Rosie and Fanny have been having a grand time. They were rented out to help root out prarie dogs. I hear that the drought conditions in southwestern SK is so severe that there is a population boom of the prairie dog, which are bankrupting many farmers. Doxies are able to distinguish between a prarie dog and a black-footed ferret, which are endangered. The doxie does not kill the prarie dog, just bring it out of their burrows to a distribution site where they are collected and sent to PEI to be used to make golf course holes. It's a win-win situation for SK farmers, doxies and PEI.


----------



## winwintoo

It was on the news that Rosie and Fanny were out near Mankota rounding up gophers and the badgers that are around to protect them. Whole farms are being wiped out by the little creatures (the gophers, not the doxies)

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, they did a piece on the CBC National about the farms in Mankota, SK. Our doxies are being used just outside of that region, but Fanny's father, and some of her brothers and sisters, who live in Regina, have been pressed into service.


----------



## SINC

Good thing there are still some of us "born and raised" Saskatchewan boys who know the difference between wheat and chaff. Some of the recent posts in this thread fall into the later category.


----------



## Ena

Am so tired I read that as 'chafe' at first 

Read that as good tired. Skin feels lovely and tingly from getting the first bit of sun of the year on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. "Ye shall reap what ye sow", and ye shall shovel what falls from the sky and is white. Paix, mes amis. Pray for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep well.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. "Ye shall reap what ye sow", and ye shall shovel what falls from the sky and is white. Paix, mes amis. Pray for me.


Marc, I think Don was sort of suggesting that we needed to do some "shovelling" but it wouldn't be white stuff   

Night all, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Exactly, Margaret.


----------



## medic03

Morning, how about some freshly squeezed orange juice and a veggie filled egg white omlet. Start everyone off healthy today.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Treena, thank you for the fresh OJ. That will hit the spot this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the OJ, Treena. I have spent the morning pushing away the snow that fell and then was turned to slush by the sleet overnight. What a mess. Luckily, it is 0C right now, so the sleet is turning to rain. Hopefully, we shall see some sun by Mother's Day. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Took some pix last night of Shayla at 16wks now. Pictures are a little dark but passable.




















Ann - I just started working on my garden - new house and figuring out what is already there is fun. One garden I don't need to touch, two need completely redoing and the fourth is in a lot of shade so waiting to see what is actually coming up at the moment. It is nice to have them.

Marc, glad the doxies are doing such a good job with the gophers and that they are being so kind to them.

Don, how are you sleeping now???


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, great shots of Shayla. At 16 weeks old, she is quite big. I guess I have forgotten what non-doxies look like in terms of size.


----------



## SINC

Morning all after a good night's sleep, thanks Jeanne.

A glorious sunny morning on the way to 21. I for one will enjoy it. I'll have a plate of Treena's omelet, then it is off to work I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to hear that you had a good night's sleep.


----------



## SINC

I see it is one hour since I began work. In that time I managed to complete this week's columns, save for editing. Not bad for a Tuesday.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. I've been in the office, trying to get caught up, since about 5 am. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel, but I fear it might be a train ...

(This is after spending the entirety of Saturday and Sunday in the office, and then working from 6 am til 9 am yesterday, before having to go into Vancouver for a specialist's appointment*, back in the office at 3 pm, worked until 9 pm, and then in again at 5 am this morning.)

*for my daughter, not me. I'm as healthy as a horse.

*wanders off to look at the progress of cloning technology*



> I see it is one hour since I began work. In that time I managed to complete this week's columns, save for editing. Not bad for a Tuesday.


 It's only Tuesday?


----------



## MaxPower

I hear you Elaine.

For me, I have to do my regular day's work, selling sunscreen, filling orders and then heading to the post office. Then, after my day's work it is getting caught up on paperwork and completing my Year End. Who knew that year end's have to be done with your personal income tax with sole proprietorships? I'm just used to corporate year ends where the corporation can choose any time of the year to file. Oh well I have until June to get this done.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think everyone should wander over to the Cafe Chez Marc for some herbal tea. As well, take a doxie to pet as he/she falls asleep in your lap. Very relaxing.


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> I think everyone should wander over to the Cafe Chez Marc for some herbal tea. As well, take a doxie to pet as he/she falls asleep in your lap. Very relaxing.


I know it is a little late in the day but I think this sounds like a wonderful play Marc. I'll just return a few emails and be right over


----------



## winwintoo

Some herbal tea sounds good.

Went to the physiotherapist this morning and the problem with my back is about what I thought. Disks are starting to grind and when I move a certain way, my muscles freeze to alert me that what I'm doing is going to cause problems. Stopping what I was doing that caused pain was the way to go.

Not much she can do for me, I can exercise other muscles to help my back so that's what I'll do.

So, no big problem looming and that's good news.

Jeanne - what a gorgeous dog! 

I've run out of real work again, so I've been amusing myself with some filing and stuff. About as amusing as watching paint dry.

Dr. G. there was some news today about a new course at Memorial - Ranting like Rick - are you teaching it? That will be a real departure for you  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good, herbal tea for one and all. And, in an unspecified time, there will be more little doxie puppies that will need love and petting.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G. there was some news today about a new course at Memorial - Ranting like Rick - are you teaching it? That will be a real departure for you." Margaret, those are not courses, but some sort of hairbrained scheme to promote MUN. Our new logo is now being "branded" to Canada and the world, and this "rant" gives free tuition for a year to three students. I think it is a cheapening of what university is all about today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Just picked up my wife and the two doxies from the airport. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Had a rockin' good time today  Lifted out the rows of stones along the border of a raised bed, dug out all the weeds and grass, and put them back again. Onward and upward. All I need to do now is add some compost to the beds and I'm ready for a break until it's warm enough to put in the annuals.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Onward and upward." Excelsior, Ann.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I put on the coffee and tea and I'm off to do the final edit on this weeks columns. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. After my wife was gone for a week, and the warmest temps we got were 7C, it is now 12C and sunny at 9AM. The doxies are back together and the next crew is due soon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, my days work is done and I am glad to hear you finally have some spring like weather.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, sorry i have not been around much lately. Been a very busy week. I am already looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all - It's my birthday today so everything at the Cafe Chez Marc is on me.

My sister is taking me out to lunch and that's all I have planned. We don't get too excited about birthdays around here.

It's a bright sunny day here - glad Deborah was able to take some of the sun back home with her.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Happy Birthday you old gee, uh, er Margaret. 

I hope you enjoy your day and may your every wish come true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Don. Spring lasts about a week or two and this is early for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, Margaret. A doxie puppy makes a great gift, but do you mind waiting about 2-3 weeks for one?


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I heard that   

Marc, a doxie puppy would be wonderful and I don't mind waiting. I'll assume I didn't win the prize. I think my guess was for today?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Margaret, you are our first to fall in the "guess the date/number of the doxie litter". We have not even confirmed that Daisy is pregnant, but one need only look at her to tell it won't be long now. Still, you have guessed 6 pups which is still a possibility.

Beej and Sean are next with May 16th dates for the puppies being born. We shall see.

Happy Birthday, once again. How does it feel to now be at the ripe old age of 50?


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. We are at 15.5C and it is not even noon.  Was able to open up the windows for the first time since October. Won't need the woodstove until next Sept. (I hope). Finally!!!!


----------



## Cameo

View attachment 3111


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Marc - it will be 2 weeks for the puppies remember?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - it will be 2 weeks for the puppies remember?" Jeanne, tell Daisy, not me. She was a week early last litter. We are going into "puppy watch mode" starting this weekend, so everyone is still in the running ............. except the birthday girl. Still, she is getting one of the pups.


----------



## Cameo

*Daisy..........................may 22nd!!!!!!!! 5 puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, my prediction is May 21st and 6 pups, with my wife's prediction of May 20th and 10 pups. I shall shoot myself if there are 10 pups.


----------



## Cameo

My pup is from a litter of ten pups. The breeder has another litter right now, different parents, ten pups. Ten german shepherd pups running around, peeing, pooping and getting into mischief. The poor girl has three kids she home schools, 
three adult shepherds that she trains and shows, she kept one of Shayla's littermates and now has 10 4 week old puppies. She has to keep the basement spotless and germ free and she is thinking about keeping one of the males from this litter. She shows on the weekends and has puppy classes every Sunday afternoon too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tell her that I will send her some of the doxie puppies. One of the litters from Fanny's father, Zorro, who is the father of these pups, has only three show-quality pups. This is a great number. Beej predicted 3 pups which is what I too am hoping/praying for in this litter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fanny brought home a huge blue ribbon for being selected Best Doxie Puppy at the Dachshund Specialty Show this past weekend in Saskatoon, aka "The Prairie Weiner Whoopie".


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of dachshunds, this just in --

"Serbia's first-ever Rolling Stones concert is relocating, after animal rights activists protested the original choice of venue, a Belgrade dachshund racetrack.

The concert — part of the band's "A Bigger Bang" world tour — had originally been scheduled for Belgrade's Hippodrome, a racetrack that is home to approximately 300 dachshunds."


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> a racetrack that is home to approximately 300 dachshunds."


http://www.weinerdograces.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

Go, weiner dog, go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor across the street went to the Univ. of California, at Davis. He told me that every year, they had weiner dog races to raise money for charity. He said it was a great hit each year and raised tens of thousands of dollars for a given charity each year.


----------



## SINC

I still like my chances with 5 pups on the 19th.


----------



## Cameo

Nope - 5 on the 22nd!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Pray for 3 one and all ................. please, no more than three.


----------



## MLeh

Happy Birthday Margaret!


----------



## medic03

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARGARET!:clap: :clap: :clap: 
Are we all having birthday cake tonight?


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, don't give away the surprise. Margaret will be coming into the Cafe Chez Marc to return the doxie she borrowed as a loaner, and we will have a gala event for her then. You only turn 50 once and this is her day.


----------



## winwintoo

50? I wish! That milestone is long past, but it feels good, so I'll go with that.

Just got back from lunch with my sister, then shopping at the huge warehouse crafts store and then we picked out Mom's grave marker.

Very interesting process arranging for a funeral and all that stuff. It's a good thing there are people around who know what they're doing.

We went right to the stone cutter place - it's all computerized now. He had a granite plaque on his desk with a bingo card engraved on it, so I asked him if he could do a slot machine for Mom - sure enough he had just done one for somebody and showed it to us. We opted for a nice rose though instead of the slot machine, but she would have gotten a kick out of it.

Tomorrow the birthday carries on with a barbecue at my son's place - I'm getting too old for all this activity   

Thanks for all the birthday wishes and the loan of the doxie pup - can I keep him another couple of days?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Margaret. A very Hippy Birdy to you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I thought you were 50. Yes, you may keep the doxie pup for as long as you want, but it is a she and not a he. Her name is Rosie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Think I'll hang out a bit more before turning in,


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee, OJ, and the breakfast of your choice are now being served.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and all. I think two eggs over easy with a side of toast and bacon will do me just fine. A nice glass of fresh OJ is a welcome also.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Steve et all. Two over easy sounds just fine this morning, but I will skip the bacon. (It's the fat you know. )

Happy day after your birthday Margaret.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks Don, and thanks for the breakfast. All that walking around yesterday wore me out and I was asleep before my head hit the pillow. 

I seem to have the day off today until late afternoon, so I'll get some more shredding done and see what else I can toss into the dumpster. I will have to move in the next few months so I want to get rid of as much as I can.

Have a good day everybody, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. From the looks of things, everyone enjoyed breakfast. Just wait until you see the treats we have in store for lunch.


----------



## MaxPower

Good afternoon all.

Did someone say lunch?


----------



## MaxPower

And Marc, I will take the 20th with 5 pups.

A little late in the game, but I was calculating my guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Warren, a grand lunch is ready for any and all. As well, your speculation has been noted in the "Book of Doxies", not to be mistaken with "The Book of Life".


----------



## Cameo

Warren - you are mistaken. It is the 22nd and 5 pups. I will share the honours of winning with you for that day.

Supposed to be another nice weekend temperature wise.

Long day here at work - not a lot to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

" I will share the honours of winning with you for that day." Jeanne, I shall have to be like Solomon and cut a doxie pup in two for you both ............. or give each of you a pup of your own as your prize. We shall see.


----------



## Beej

The humidity is back. Whoopee.

Pre-emptive TGIF to everyone!


----------



## winwintoo

Beej, I don't envy you with the humidity. It hasn't set in here yet, but I know it's coming.

I've been shredding again. Do you have any idea how much paper is generated from a disability claim? two bags and counting.

I can't believe I've been saving paperwork from the mid-90s. What the devil for, I don't know.

I managed to rid myself of some more useless stuff today. A neighbour down the hall has a relative who's a schoolteacher and head of the drama department so they can make use of it. I'll see if she wants a bunch more stuff.

We've tabled the birthday BBQ and we'll make it a combined Mother's Day/B'Day deal on Sunday.

So back to work, Margaret


----------



## Ena

My three day weekend started thirty minutes ago. Yay! Off to the ferry soon to pick up a friend who's staying for a few days. Four of us going to a Jann Arden concert on Saturday night. Really looking forward to seeing her live. 
Have a great weekend all if I don't get a chance to pop in.


----------



## winwintoo

Enjoy your weekend Ann. Jan Arden played here a couple of days ago and the reviews were positive.

I'm down to the last bin in my shredding project. Now I need advice. This bin is full of my old writings. When I was really sick, I did a lot of writing and some of it was pretty good, but it's not going anywhere so should I just shred it all or do I hang on to it - but for what?

I have the files on my computer, so do I really need print-outs?

To be honest, I haven't opened that bin except to toss more stuff into it in about 3 years.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, the worst humidity I ever experienced was in Waycross, Georgia one July when it hit 99F with 98% humidity. I went outside and begged for rain ..... which it did ............. at 4:30PM ........... which it did each day about that time. I went outside and held my arms aloft like the scene from "The Shawshank Redemption".


----------



## SINC

My worst was in Wallaceburg, Ontario in July of 1972 when the temp was 112F with a RH of 100%.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, now THAT is hot/humid. I recall when it hit 102F in New York City, but the RH was only about 90%. I was in the Arizona desert in 117F weather, but it is so dry there that there was not humidity effects.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, Shayla and Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, we go on puppy watch starting on May 16th.


----------



## SINC

It'll only last three days.


----------



## Beej

Morning all. I hope that Ottawa does not get more 35ish and humid days this year so, given the scary stories of G and Sinc, I guess I'll just enjoy the springtime sub-30 warm and humid weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea/coffee/OJ are now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc, along with a continental breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej. I recall the brutally hot and humid days that would last for 3-4 weeks in Georgia. I spent 5 years there and did not think I would survive. Now, after 30 years here in St.John's, I wonder how I have survived through all of the snow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## medic03

Mornin, just a quick cup of coffee before I rush off to work. I can finally join in on the TGIF as I actually have a weekend off! Well enough idle chit chat must get off to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, you need more than just a cup of coffee. Have a real breakfast to start your day.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Marc and Treena.

I woke up at 4 am this morning and couldn't get back to sleep. When I finally did, my oldest decided to get up at 5:50 am, so coffee is welcome this morning. It's a good thing for the Shang, since I am out of coffee here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. We have the best coffee in all of ehMacLand here at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Treena, Warren et all. A warm day in store for us here as it is already 9. I'll just grab a coffee and will be back after I read the morning papers.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF TGIF TGIF! Just want to get through today and enjoy the weekend. Taking pictures tomorrow for my cousin's engagement. Also going to watch the U20 Argentine vs Canada soccer game tonight, should be lots of fun.


----------



## SINC

I would post something profound, but I'm pretty busy TGIFing.

However, I did get all the throw carpets for the motor home washed this morning and they are hanging on the fence, drip drying away.


----------



## winwintoo

Just got back from some running around - it is bitterly cold out there today. Good day for staying in and TGIF'ing.

I dug through my bin of writing stuff and before I shredded it, I thought I'd better read some and WOW, I used to be a pretty good writer. Too bad I could never remember what I wrote yesterday and chapter 3 tends to repeat what happened in chapter 1. Also, my muse was not very dependable and was easily distracted so I don't know what happens next. Some of the manuscripts end in the middle of a sentence just when the story was getting interesting and I'll never know who shot first or who lived to tell the story.

It was fun while it lasted.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny afternoon, with 16C temps and full sunshine. The last of winter's snow has melted around my property, so I should declare this the first day of Spring. However, temps are going down to 0C by tomorrow, with rain, so we could get some more snow. We shall see.

Daisy looks like a furry beached whale out in the grass in my backyard.


----------



## Beej

Friday feels good. 

Interesting thoughts winwin. I keep thinking about writing but not doing it (steady pay cheque breeds laziness  ). I have made an effort to try editorial type stuff with minor success, but am not committed enough. Then there's the skill and talent thing... Oh well, a long-term interest and I'm in no rush.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, my wife tells me that we are going on Yellow Alert comes Wed. the 16th, with hourly temps taken of Daisy. A drop in temp means that the puppies shall be coming within 24 hours. Last time, the first pup was born (actually stillborn) while we slept. This time, one of us will be awake for her around the clock.


----------



## winwintoo

Beej said:


> Friday feels good.
> 
> Interesting thoughts winwin. I keep thinking about writing but not doing it (steady pay cheque breeds laziness  ). I have made an effort to try editorial type stuff with minor success, but am not committed enough. Then there's the skill and talent thing... Oh well, a long-term interest and I'm in no rush.


I hope I can pick it up again some time. I've had a lot of demands on me the past few years and when I finally had time away, I just wanted to vegetate. Maybe after a bit of rest, it will come back.

Dr. G. I hope everything goes well with the yellow alert and all pups thrive. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## medic03

Marc, when you get a free minute could you remind me (us) what date everyone has for their wager.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine 6 pups born on May 21
Don 5 on May 19
Sean 5 on May 16
Ann 6 on May 20
Jeanne 5 on May 22
Margaret 6 on May 9
Francois 4 on May 18
Treena 4 on May 24
Beej 3 on May 16
Warren 5 on May 20

I am rooting for Beej's number of pups and Don's date. We shall see.

Since we think that the pups were conceived on St. Patrick's Day, we are going to name the pups with Irish names, rather than my suggested Yiddish names.

So, we have Molly, Bridgitt, Finnagan, Sean, as common Irish names here in NL, but any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SINC

Paddy comes to mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's a thought Don, merci.


----------



## SINC

Not to mention Clancy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, in that all but Jack have name that end in the "e" sound, as in Rootie, Daisy, Abby, Casey, Rosie and Fanny, these two suggestions fit in well with this paradigm. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Aha! Then Digby and Keely should work as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall pass these on to Deborah. Hopefully, we shall only need three or four names.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning everyone.

I took the liberty of putting on the coffee and tea and am now preparing our breakfast.

I think today we will have some made to order pancakes, with or without blueberries and topped with some whipped butter and maple syrup.

There is also some fresh squeezed Orange Juice available as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the OJ and breakfast, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a bit of sun as I watch the last of the snow from this winter melt away. I shall not repeat what I said to it as it finally melted. In parts of St.John's, there are still huge house size mounds in various parking lots, so that shall be with us until at least Canada Day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Warren and Marc. Thanks for the breakfast Warren. Another glorious spring day here as the leaves are popping out on the Shubert Cherry trees on the front lawn as well as on the Mayday tree in our neighbour's back yard. Such a vivid green, I shall have to dig out my camera and record this event.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has now hit 18C at 115AM. Soon, buds might appear on the trees. Nothing flowers until late June, but with an early end to the snow of winter (we hope), maybe we could see leaves in early June this year. Let us hope and pray.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had she not died four years ago, today would have been Katherine Hepburn's 100th birthday. She she loved doxies, we are going to have a weekend-long Kate Hepburn film fest to honor a grand lady. She won an Oscar 4 times for best actress and was nominated 12 times in total.


----------



## SINC

Happy days are here again! Ann bought me a new pair of Crocs today in chocolate brown. I have a pair of Holies that I wear around the house, but never wore them outside or to drive as they lacked the heel strap. The Crocs have the strap so I am off to hunt for a Mom's Day card for Ann wearing my new clog thingies. Driving even.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I got a chocolate brown pair of Crocs last Father's Day, and I love them. Very comfortable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, Daisy is hanging really low to the ground now. God only knows how many puppies are in there. We shall see .............. and soon, I fear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

I don't get the whole Croc phenomenon. They have to be the most Fugliest shoes I have ever seen. No fashion statement there.


----------



## MaxPower

On another note, I was contacted by CBC Radio wanting to do a phone interview with me on one of the products I represent. However, I just import and distribute the SunSignals and they wanted to know more about the technology etc. So I had to point them to the originator of the product.

But I did see opportunity knocking and decided to sell the sunscreen controversy (that being conventional sunscreens have carcinogenic ingredients that lead to skin cancer). She was very interested in what I had to say and said that she was going to talk to her producer and there will be a good chance that they will contact me again for a phone interview.

This could be my big break.


----------



## SINC

Fugly or not, the Crocs are tres comfortable.

Good luck with the CBC, Warren.

Time for me to call it a night too.

Hang on Daisy, only a week to go.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone.

Happy Mother's Day to all our Shang Moms today. 

Hope your day is filled with fun and family and decadent things to munch on. As most of you probably already know, there are no calories in anything consumed by a Mom on Mom's special day.

Tea and coffee are now being served, but I am expecting Big Willie's BBQ to be up and running for the rest of the day. Right Warren?


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning everyone, especially to all of our Mothers out there. Although my Mom is no longer with us, this day has new meaning in that we can celebrate Mother's day with a new generation. My oldest now understands what this day means and this morning we got up and mad his Mom a card. Something that is very special to my wife.

Big Willie's BBQ is open for business, however today we are breaking from the traditional all carnivore menu. Today Big Willie's will be taking special orders from all of the Moms in ehMacland. Whatever you want, Big Willie can make.

And for the men, today's special is pulled Beef Brisket on a bun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for brunch, Don. Just finished making brunch for my wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, a happy mother's day to one and all out there in ehMacLand. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for the Mother's day wishes, and all the best to the other Mothers out there.

It's going to be a quiet day here. The grandkids spend Mother's Day (and all holidays with their maternal grandma) so my son and I will go out for dinner later in the day and I'll get a call from my other son.

Our side of the family doesn't get too wrapped up in "days" so I'll probably work most of the day.

It looks like calm after the storm outside - I hope we're not in the "eye" of the storm. It was so windy yesterday so some calm will be a pleasant change.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a peaceful mother's day, Margaret.


----------



## SINC

Margaret, the winds howled all day yesterday here too. The calm this morning is a welcome change.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Happy Mother's Day to all the other mothers out there.

I always say that 'every day is mother's day' in our house, because my husband takes such very good care of me year round, and my daughter is the best gift a mother could ask. So nothing special planned for 'Mother's Day' today but we will be spending the day together. (We have other plans, but not related to Mother's Day.) 

Later, all.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. Thanks for the Mother's Day greetings and all the others in return.

Jann Arden concert was a great show. She covered a Janis Ian and a Mamas and Papas song very well. 

Off out with my daughter for a picnic lunch to a beach. Have to bundle up but otherwise it's a nice day here.


----------



## SINC

Ahhh, life's a beach.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am taking my wife out to Middle Cove Beach to give her her mother's day gifts and to look for icebergs.


----------



## SINC

We'll begin with a box, and the plural is boxes, But the plural of ox becomes oxen, not oxes.

One fowl is a goose, but two are called geese, Yet the plural of moose should never be meese.

You may find a lone mouse or a nest full of mice, Yet the plural of house is houses, not hice.

If the plural of man is always called men, Why shouldn't the plural of pan be called pen?

If I speak of my foot and show you my feet, And I give you a boot, would a pair be called beet?

If one is a tooth and a whole set are teeth, Why shouldn't the plural of booth be called beeth?

Then one may be that, and three would be those, Yet hat in the plural would never be hose, And the plural of cat is cats, not cose.

We speak of a brother and also of brethren, But though we say mother, we never say methren.

Then the masculine pronouns are he, his and him, But imagine the feminine: she, shis and shim!


----------



## Dr.G.

Go ahead, Don, make fun of the compexities of the English language. Imagine having to learn English as a second language? Imagine trying to understand the literal meanings of figurative language???


----------



## SINC

I got quite a giggle out of this given to me by a friend. One never stops to consider the complexities until you see something like this Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have to watch which figures of speech I use when talking with my next door neighbors, who are from China. They do not speak much English, and if I use expressions like "We can have so much snow in one storm that your eyes will pop out", they look at me with an odd expression.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow clouds are rolling in, with snow predicted to start at midnight and continue into tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

Marc, if you notice your neighbours moving slowly, it is probably best not to tell them to shake a leg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. There are so many figures of speech in the English language that one really needs to be grow up speaking English to understand the various implied meanings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.

I think it is time to kick back and turn on the boob tube to see what's on.

There is usually something on HD that I enjoy.

Night all.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Hopefully everyone had a good weekend.

I tackled the forsythia bushes that have become very badly overgrown.
They are (were) full of deadwood. Going to take a few days work to
clean them up.

My son got me some seeds and my BF bought me some hanging fushias
for the veranda - so I have cut out a new section to garden along the 
front and I have decided to replace some forsythia (different bushes)
with boxwood cherry so that I have colour longer during the summer.

My original Manager here dropped by with a project for me and to warn
me not to get caught up in the wind down here at work. And then the
next day the manager that I had here for 5 months that replaced my 
original manager stopped by to warn me of the same thing - he had 
heard rumours from someone he states is a reliable source.
It was really nice that both of them thought enough of me to think
of me. I know Jamie does - he has watched out for me since I worked
for him years ago, he kept in touch. I feel very blessed to call him my
friend. Tom's visit surprised but pleased me.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Starting off the week with a beautiful sunrise over the city. Heading out to Halifax tomorrow for a couple of days. It is my first time out east and I am very excited to do a bit of sight seeing while I am in town.

Weekend was great, happy belated mother's day to all moms in The Shang. My cousins engagement pics turned out great on Saturday, so I am very happy about that.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Another nice day here as I do a bit of invoicing, then head out to the town of Devon to measure a home for a contractor, one of 50 he is currently building. It could turn out to be a nice contract for us.


----------



## SINC

7:15 as leave the house to walk around the park and back. I used to do this every morning and could complete the course in under 12 minutes at a very brisk pace. I tried it last night and it took me 26 minutes. Man am I out of shape. I am determined to lose 25 pounds and this morning is day two of regular exercise to regain my former status. We shall see how it all works out.


----------



## Cameo

_Go SINC Go! Go SINC Go! _

Their's my cheerleading for the day.


----------



## SINC

I'm back and will now hit the shower before going to work. The sciatic pain in my hips this morning was almost unbearable. It took every bit of fibre in my being to continue to the finish line. I hate it when that happens. Onward!


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Over the last week and with some long hours on the weekend, I got all the sprinklers trenched in, the sand hauled in for the sandbox, the peastone in for the playset, more topsoil in for the garden, lots and lots and then some more crusher dust in to build the base for the patio, and then the patio bricks all laid. Things finished up by 9 last night, after working though the rain for several hours because they are coming to bring the topsoil for the rest of the yard this morning. I'm in pain, but the end is now near.

In the meantime, my iMac got sick of me ignoring it and turned itself off and won't turn back on. Does the Doxie Emergency Squad do computer repairs?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Don, I hear what you are saying. I need to lose nearly three times what you intend to lose. I find that my knee really restricts me from doing the walking I used to love to do, regardless of the weather. Such is Life. Good luck, however, to us both.


----------



## SINC

Now that I have climbed around a huge house from basement to third level, I am surprisingly spry. Tired, and I can hear my hips barking still, I think yet another walk this evening is in order.


----------



## Ena

If you are giving away some pounds I'll take some. GP is always on at me to put on a few. 

Along with a 'note from Bill' today (VISA statement) in snail mail, I got a lovely card from company that I dealt for new window with thanking me for my business. First for me and good PR I suppose. 

First day of driving with top down on car. Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Dr.G.

One can almost taste/feel the snow that is about to fall. It feels like early December when we are just about to get our first real snow of the winter. Everyone laughed at me when I did not put my snow shovels away, nor removed the snow tires off my car. We shall see who has the last laugh, or cry.


----------



## SINC

Odd. I watched NTV today and glanced at it for the past few days. NO mention of any snow, nor do pictures broadcast from the station's live cams show any snow in St. John's.

Do you suppose someone is pulling our legs? Just don't tell his neighbours, OK?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have had snow on the outskirts of St. John's, and we are just waiting for ours to hit. We could get flurries or 20cm. It is 1C going down to -2C and the clouds are just hanging there, waiting for the gods of winter to condemn us once again. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix. 

I wonder if you would mind if we named one of the female pups Shayla? I love that name, and it is on our list of possible names.


----------



## MLeh

Ena said:


> If you are giving away some pounds I'll take some. GP is always on at me to put on a few.


My daughter is the same way - always a struggle for her to put on any weight, and it drops off at the slightest impetus. She wasn't well last week, and was working hard on her school play. We spent the last two days in Victoria - fed her up 'good' - had a huge Mother's Day brunch in the Pacific Buffet on the ferry, took her to the 4 Mile for dinner, large lunch in Duncan today on the way home ... she weighed herself this evening and had lost 4 pounds. *sigh*

But if she lost them ... they didn't stay 'lost' for long: I think I found 'em. 

Night all. (off to Alberta again tomorrow, just for the day - catch y'all later.)


----------



## Ena

Elaine, I used to live behind the 4 Mile so I know it well. I miss the neighbourhood but not the commute into town.

Glad to hear that you are having a short trip away from home for a change.


----------



## SINC

Me? I'm going to bed. :yawn: 

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc, along with your breakfast of choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a few inches of snow about 5 miles from where I sit, but nothing but heavy frost here in St.John's. This is good, because we are now on official puppy watch. Daisy's temps have gone down, which means anytime in the next 72 hours the doxie pups could start popping out. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. Thanks for tea. Last night was our final night for competition this season and there were some wonderful pictures. My two years is up and next
meeting is election time. I am not going to stand for an executive position again
but will help out on the sidelines I guess. We started this club (my idea) and I 
have put a lot of work into it - I am Secretary, Competition, Publicity, newsletter 
and all five of us put our ideas into all of the club, but time for fresh blood. I am
proud of what we have accomplished in the past two years - I know we have 
made ourselves the prime competition for the other club - many of it's members are also our members. I think that if we are to continue to grow, then fresh ideas and fresh effort is what is needed. I feel kind of sad letting go of the reins and who knows, I may change my mind in the next two weeks. (doubtful - I have too much on my plate if I get my graphics going as well as work full time and train/show my pup. I think maybe just being a member might be enough as I am also a member of a computer club. I also have a house that I am renovating inside and out and I am doing all of this by myself)


Marc - not til next Tuesday!!!!
Shayla would be honoured to share her name with a doxie pup. It is a name that rolls nicely off the tongue.

Ann, Elaine - I have the same problem with weight - lots of donors no painless way for transferal. At 5"2" I am only at 85-90lbs - I go up and down by 5lbs all the time. I would like to gain10-15 lbs - only where I want it of course.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thunderstorms just rolled through this morning leaving the a nice cool breeze on the drive into work.

Marc, I think some bacon and eggs will do me just fine. Thanks. Hope everyone has a great day. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Good morning from sunny Alberta. I'm off for my walk and then out to Onoway to measure yet another home for railings and spindles.

No back pain this morning, but we shall see what happens when my long walk is attempted again this morning.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Marc, it sounds like things are right on schedule out there. You can expect the pups to start popping out tomorrow, all five of them.


----------



## Cameo

Sean - you too are misguided - it is next Tuesday - but you have the number correct.


----------



## SINC

Got half way before the major pain set in this morning. I'm told I will take an extra strength Tylenol an hour before my walk tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - not til next Tuesday!!!!" Jeanne, tell Daisy, not me. She is in control. We shall see.

"Shayla would be honoured to share her name with a doxie pup. It is a name that rolls nicely off the tongue." Merci.


----------



## overkill

Don, hope the pain is going away. I have had my fair share of back pain due to sports injuries and it is never a great feeling.

Will be off to Halifax soon for a couple of days for business. Looking forward to the trip. May be able to pop in and say hello to all. If not, everyone take care and chat when I am back in town. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, keep coming east after your Halifax trip and visit St.John's. You might even see some icebergs ............ or snow ............ or get fogged in here for a week. You could at least come and see the puppies.


----------



## SINC

Noon and after a morning of climbing around houses has my back killing me. Lunch, then off to the office to catch up on my invoicing and meet with the installer to plan the next jobs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I had to wear a brace for my sciatica for a few months when the pain was too severe. Good luck.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Noon and after a morning of climbing around houses has my back killing me. Lunch, then off to the office to catch up on my invoicing and meet with the installer to plan the next jobs.


In the "you think you've got problems" department, I just emptied the small trash cans in the kitchen, bathroom and office and I don't think there's enough Tylenol in the world   

I got a call from the doctor's office yesterday, they are referring me for physio, so I'll get that arranged ASAP.

In the "I know what you're going through" department, let me just say - I hear you.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we are all set for the Victoria's Day BBQ. Even though I am stuck inside working the entire weekend, I have some fresh moose meat to cook. I sent Don three pics of the moose that wandered on to my front lawn this afternoon. Seeing that I don't have a big game license to hunt moose, nor is it hunting season, nor do I own a shotgun or have even shot a gun, I have the next best thing to a high powered rifle -- doxies. Since the moose came within a meter of my car, I am allowed to kill it. I opened up the door and set the doxies loose upon this unsuspecting critter. Once they got it down, it was all over. 

So, we have fresh meat for the BBQ this weekend.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I'll take you up on the offer of moose meat, about a week from now. Isn't it best to hang for awhile before it's cooked? 

Reminds me of how to eat a sandhill crane. Roast it with a rock. Throw the bird out and eat the rock. Heard that one on the prairies but never got around to trying it.


----------



## MaxPower

Just send the moose over to Big Willie's BBQ. We will gladly clean, hang and then cook the meat. I just hope there isn't a doxie attached to it still.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, just washed the last of the blood off of the doxies. They had a few scratches, but emerged unharmed and victorious. Hopefully, Big Willie's BBQ knows how to cook a Newfoundland moose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Here's daMoose, on da loose, and then it's vaMoose!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, tea and coffee is now being served. We seem to be overrun by Moose in the Shang this morning. Or is that Meeses?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee, Don. As well, thanks very much for the pics. Meeses???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I've been up working on the columns for the past hour or more. We want to head out camping today by noon so we can come back by Friday and avoid the long weekend crowds. We will like head out to Elk Island national park to do a bit of animal watching for a couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

I should send the doxies out to help you guys hunt. After bringing down the moose, an elk or a swarm of wolverines would be an interesting hunt. We have nothing but rain forecast here until next week, so they would just be wanting to stay indoors all this time, getting into mischief here, so this would be a great diversion.


----------



## SINC

How are they at herding Buffalo? That is the most common animal in the park?


----------



## Dr.G.

In the days when millions of North American bison roamed the great prairies and plains of Canada and the US, there were nearly as many dachshunds roaming around as well. They related well, so they won't herd the bison as much as mingle around them, protecting them from hunters who would shoot the bison from trains.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, I had forgotten that bit in my history text book.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, Don. How are you today? Back better today Don?

KW and Cambridge were hit by severe thunderstorms last night - some
businesses closed due to power outage. Heard absolutely nothing in
Sheffield - then again I am a sound sleeper and with Shayla curled up
behind me sleep like a log. Didn't hear a thing or it didn't hit Sheffield.


----------



## SINC

My back is fine this morning thanks, Jeanne.

But my walk will tell the tale in another hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, your posting of the pics is getting great coverage here at MUN. I shall wait and see if CBC picks it up for their local news. We shall see.


----------



## SINC




----------



## Dr.G.

Don, any chance of changing that slogan to "Always taking"? Deborah just got back from the vets. They x-rayed Daisy to see the number and direction of the pups. All the pups are lined up quite well ............. ALL EIGHT OF THEM!!!!!!!! I don't know what to do. Caring for six pups was tough, but eight pups will be really tough. So, we need people to take the pups if we can't sell the pups. So, some of you shall expect a puppy in your stocking hung by the chimney on Canada Day.

Seriously, I did not expect these many pups to be born. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Okay -do we get points for having the date right? I will watch my xmas stocking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, they shall be born before the 22nd, according to the vet. Friday or Saturday is D-Day ............ as in doxie day.


----------



## SINC

Since Saturday is the 19th, you can just send me the prize.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc your prize will be 4 doxies.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc your prize will be 4 doxies.


Wow, now I'm glad the pups didn't come today.  

BTW: Morning everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, since the father of the pups, Zorro, is from Regina, we are sending two your way as well.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, they shall be born before the 22nd, according to the vet. Friday or Saturday is D-Day ............ as in doxie day.


Yup - and I was told that I would deliver the twins really early too, twins are normally fairly small...................yup, they were only 2 weeks from term and they were not little 1-2 lbs babies either........they were 6lbs 12oz each. Remember the fact that I am normally only about 85-90 pounds and not quite 5'2"................

I still hold out hope for the 22nd thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I was hoping for 3 or 4 pups. 8 is going to be a task for all of us. We shall see.


----------



## Beej

Afternoon everyone. Just checking in to relax a little. 

A beer, some buffalo wings and a doxie (for petting), please. I'm pretty sure that I won't bite the doxie and pet the wings.

{Note: G, eight? Ouch.]


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I was so hoping your prediction of 3 was going to be a winner. That is a great number of pups to play with. Eight is a handful. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Oi vey! Eight pups. All the best to Daisy for the birthing. 

Off out to a pub for a staff social. Pub was a carriage house so neat place for an outing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, oy vey is right. Still, we will find good homes for all but the pick of the litter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Tea and coffee are now being served along with the breakfast of your choice.

Hope Marc has a gr-eight day too. One wouldn't want to wind up behind the "eight" ball would one?

Odd how eight creeps into The Shang these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Don, I'll have 8 cups of coffee please .......... to go. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Cameo

Marc - you shouldn't give coffee to puppies - makes them hyper. Imagine 8 little pups with the puppy zoomies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have one that gets puppy zoomies once a night and that is enough!

Morning everyone. 5 more days and doxie pups! (or at least pictures right?)

Wet rainy day here, but that's okay. Big boss is coming down, interesting to see what for. I know I am afraid that it will be bad news.


----------



## winwintoo

Jeanne, from a distant observer of your work trials, it's not likely that the big boss would announce a pending visit if his intention is to lock the doors.

He doesn't seem to be a very honorable person and as such, if he were going to close up shop, you would arrive for work one morning to find the building empty and the gate padlocked.

If he's announcing a visit, he probably means to intimidate as a way of keeping himself in control and his staff on edge - it's an old mis-guided management strategy that doesn't work, but don't tell him that   

Marc - 8 cups of coffee - aren't you having any?

Looks like a nice day here again, but I have to work.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Margaret, the 8 cups of coffee are for me. We have to stay on puppy watch, and last night was my night. This means no real sleep, just short naps and then up again to see if Daisy is going into labor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, good luck meeting your boss. May it bring good news to you.


----------



## Ena

Marc and Jeanne thinking of you today. All the best.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with your "visitor" Jeanne. I think Margaret is on to something with her logic in that by announcing the visit, the news will be good.

Now lemme see, what'll I have for a snack. I know. Eight grapes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Ann. We keep taking Daisy's temps every few hours. Normal doxie temp is 101F and when it dips below 100F, that means labor is due within the next 12-24 hours.


----------



## SINC

One would hope it doesn't drop 8 degrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

A drop of 8 degrees would mean she was dying, so we shall not even contemplate this possibility. She is a healthy dog and except for the very first pup that was born still born, all went well with the last litter. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Afternoon all, trip to Halifax was great. Take the evening to catch up on all the Shang happenings. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Guess you did not come as far east as St.John's. Pity.


----------



## Cameo

I think Margaret was correct. He just talked sales etc. No mention of what is going on here that I know about (yet - I can weasel it out of the fellow in charge here at the moment - I know he was only hired on as an overseer temporarily)

He's gone and that is good. It is sad when his own office calls me to tell me to flatten his tires or find some way of keeping him down here. I tell them no way - this is to his family no less.  It is a family run business.

He was nice to me today and THAT is scary!!

Anyhow, hope everyone is well. Hope that Marc isn't bug eye from all that coffee.

Thanks for all the positive thoughts everyone, it is remembered and appreciated.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> I think Margaret was correct.


That's great. Turned out just like that wise owl, Margaret predicted.

I will have to consult her the next time I go to the track.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, glad to hear that the meeting went smoothly, or as smoothly as could be expected under the circumstance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, re my coffee intake, it would take more than 8 cups to get me "bug eyed". I use a great deal of skim milk to water down my coffee.


----------



## SINC

I'm not sure why, but I have this craving for octopus for supper tonight.


----------



## Cameo

SINC said:


> I'm not sure why, but I have this craving for octopus for supper tonight.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm not sure why, but I have this craving for octopus for supper tonight." Don, you could eat this while watching TV and some of your favorite shows/movies -- "Eight is Enough" and "Eight Men Out".


----------



## winwintoo

We just got buzzed (twice) by 8 low-flying jet aircraft. The lead plane had a doxie painted on it's fuselage. Very strange. We are not in any normal flight path.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Are we havin' fun yet kids?


----------



## Cameo

I should just stay in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, was it yellow with the phrase "Death before Dishonor" written beneath it? http://www.followfunction.com/images/dachshundOrangePOP.jpg

You may call up this armada of flying doxies using the batdox signal in the sky. http://www.ehmac.ca/attachments/eve...dr-g-doxie-light-must-shone-clouds-batdox.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, a wise idea. You and Don have been raked over the hot coals by your boss and ArtistSeries once too often. Here, have some herbal tea and Fanny to pet as a way to calm your nerves.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you. I am going home now. No sense beating a dead horse anyhow








Have a nice night everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

I was wrong. 

Marc, are you sitting down?



> 15 WING, MOOSE JAW - The Canadian Forces Snowbirds are honoured to fly* nine* members of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) in a patriotic flight over the Prairies Thursday, May 17 at 1:15 p.m., creating a truly Made in Saskatchewan event...


Margaret


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Steve. Guess you did not come as far east as St.John's. Pity.


Will be my next stop when I go back out East Marc. Simply fell in love with Halifax and can only imagine what St. John's is like in person, but I will wait until there is no snow there to visit


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Margaret, nine makes sense -- 8 puppies and 1 mother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, you are welcome any time ............. just so long as you are not afraid or allergic to doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. This might be the last night of sleep until we go on 24 hour puppy watch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Tell Shayla that she might have some strange looking cousins in the next few days. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Marc's off to bed when I just eight supper. Night Marc, hope you get your eight hours of sleep. 

By the way, my walk today was much better with little back pain. And I did lose a bit more w-eight.


----------



## Ena

Looks like Marc has signed off for the night so we'll have to w-eight until tomorrow for more news.


----------



## winwintoo

Raise your hand if you enjoy a good paper jam. XX) 

I'm calling it a night,

Margaret


----------



## medic03

Why do you have to “put your two cents in”….but it’s only a “penny for your thoughts?” Where’s that extra penny going to?
Why do toasters always have a setting that burns the toast to a horrible crisp, which no decent human being would eat?
If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, what the hell is baby oil made from?
Do the Alphabet song and Twinkle, Twinkle little star have the same tune?
Why did you just try singing the two songs above?
Why do they call it an asteroid when it’s outside the hemisphere, but call it a hemorrhoid when it’s in your butt?

Why but why are these nagging things w-eighting in my thoughts?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have tea and coffee, and 8 different kinds of eggs for breakfast this morning. Or, for those of you not worrying about a heart attack, you could have our 8 egg ranch special, complete with 8 eggs, 8 strips of bacon, 8 breakfast sausages, 8 English muffins with 8 patties of real butter, and Louis Bagel and his Band singing "The Eight Nights of Hanukkah".


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Tea and coffee aw-eights.

TGIF and hope you all have a gr-eight day!


----------



## Beej

TGIF and a nice looking one at that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Beej. You two comprise 1/4 of our Crazy Eights Marching Band.


----------



## Cameo

eight it enough already????
haha

Morning everyone.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. See you l-eighter.


----------



## SINC

Boy, I think I really started something here. I hope it isn't gr-eighting on anyone's nerves.


----------



## overkill

gr-eight that ehmac is back up, had some busy server errors this morning when i tried to come in for breakfast 

TGIF and TGIALW (Thank goodness its a long weekend!)

heading up to my dad's trailer for the weekend, hope to get some golf in and some nice camp fires going. should be fun.

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

I'm thinking I will pick up a box of After Eight chocolate mints to enjoy later this evening.


----------



## Cameo

I guess I eight had enough of that other thread cause it is still peeing me off.
Don't worry - I will keep it to that thread.

Don, how is the back this morning?


----------



## winwintoo

Word from the wise one for today:

"Don't feed the trolls"

To quote Wikipedia:


> In Internet terminology, a troll is someone who intentionally posts derogatory or otherwise inflammatory messages about sensitive topics in an established online community such as an online discussion forum to bait users into responding[1]. They may also plant images and data on networks that others may find disturbing (usually indirectly relating to the individual in person) in order to cause confrontation. While not necessarily related to hacking, such a practice is against the Computer Misuse Act 1990, where mischief is caused in order to ensure chaos is spread.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Don, how is the back this morning?


I got 90% of the way around my route this morning before I experienced any pain, thanks Jeanne. It seems to be improving with exercise and I am down eight pounds. 

(The "eight" pounds by the way, is pure coincidence.)


----------



## bhil

Morning all! I thought it was time to show everyone what all my complaining has been about lately. Even though it is not complete, I took a few pictures of the yard last night and now have some before and after shots of the yard. However, my iMac is dead, and that is my web server so I have nowhere to host the files.

Don would you be so gracious as to host the images for me?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Sean, send them to me at [email protected]


----------



## bhil

Thanks Don! I just emailed them to you.

The before pictures were taken last fall, and the after pictures were taken last night. The sod guys had about 10 feet left to go last night when they ran out of sod. There are a couple of trees left to go in the open corner, and I should have them in today and the fence should be put back together first thing next week.


----------



## SINC

Here are Sean's pictures.

Before:










After:


----------



## MaxPower

Good work Sean. Your complaints are well justified.


----------



## winwintoo

Sean, your neighbour has a 5-car garage? You don't live where I thought you did.

Nice work on the yard - big job!

Margaret


----------



## SINC

That job probably took a lot of eight hour days to complete.


----------



## MaxPower

Eight that the truth.


----------



## bhil

Thanks for the compliments. I've been spending all my free time, evenings and weekends, for about a month, and dragging in friends to help when I could, to get everything done to the point where they could put the sod in.

Margaret you need to count again, it's a not a 5 car garage its 6.  I don't actually live in one of those big fancy neighbourhoods, it is actually six separate garages for people in the condos behide it.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I've been spending all my free time, evenings and weekends, for about a month, and dragging in friends to help when I could, to get everything done to the point where they could put the sod in.
> 
> Margaret you need to count again, it's a not a 5 car garage its 6.  I don't actually live in one of those big fancy neighbourhoods, it is actually six separate garages for people in the condos behide it.


Thanks for the clarification - I was beginning to wonder about you   

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

winwintoo said:


> Word from the wise one for today:
> 
> "Don't feed the trolls"
> 
> To quote Wikipedia:


Is that what I was doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I see you have installed doxie-proof fences and a doxie-proof digging patio. Can't be too safe with all of these doxies roaming about the land.


----------



## Dr.G.

Re the doxies, Daisy is looking as if she is about to burst any minute now. However, her temps are still normal and she has not started to build a nest of blankets, which are signs of a soon-to-be birth.

Don, once the pups are born and I have a chance to take pics, might I send you some for uploading and sharing? Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Cameo

Enjoy your weekend Marc, they will be born on Tuesday.
Three of the puppies from the ultrasound were mirages
as there are only five.  

Have a great weekend everyone. I did my financial contortions
and made things work for another week so I am happy. Gonna
socialize my puppy and work in the garden and maybe sand some
more walls in preparation for painting.

Take care

Jeanne


----------



## Ena

So it wasn't an a-litter-eight day today after all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Just awoke from a nap. I am on the graveyard shift to watch for Daisy's water to break. What happens to dogs in the wild? I am sure they don't have someone with as many things bought from the drug store as we have for Daisy. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time for another 8 cups of coffee. Now, where did I put my "tub-o-joe" mug???


----------



## winwintoo

Is anyone else feeling restless and pacing?

I've been trying to work all day, but my heart isn't in it. I should have just taken the day off, now I just feel blah.

Tomorrow will be more productive.

Hope Mommy is resting comfortably.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, mommy looks like a beached whale. She seems so uncomfortable, but we all have to wait. We shall see. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## MaxPower

Marc, how long is the typical gestation period for a doxie?


----------



## Dr.G.

63 days on average. Daisy was early last time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, we figured that St.Patrick's Day was the date of conception, which is why we figured that today would be the DOB. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Hounds of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies

Chapter 1

It was a dark and foggy night. We wait .......... and wait ......... and wait some more.


----------



## winwintoo

Remember yesterday when I said that 9 planes flew over at near treetop level? the Snowbirds were doing a fly over in honor of the RCMP.

Snowbirds pilot killed while practicing for air show at Malmstrom (Montana)

This has me a bit shaken. Imagine if it happened here?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Holmes", said Dr. Watson, "Where are those howling doxies?"

Holmes, calm as ever, says in his soothing tone, "They shall come when it is time ........... not before."

Dr. Watson looked concerned, but Holmes merely chuckled. "Watson, my dear man, it is written that 'All good things come to he who waits'. Thus, you shall just have to wait a bit longer.

Dr. Watson grumbled a mumbled consent.

The fog grew thicker as Holmes threw more wood on the fire.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elk and doxies emerge from the woods near Waskesiu in Prince Albert National Park on Friday. This according to CBC.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

If the doxies are going to be in  Waskesiu they'd better bring their mittens. It's snowing there.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, tomorrow's the day, being the 19th and all.


----------



## MaxPower

Not tomorrow Don. You have it all wrong.

Hold em in Daisy until the 20th!!!! 

I'm off to watch 24 and then to bed.


----------



## MaxPower

I just realized I am almost at post # 3000.

Will it happen tonight? We are as uncertain as "Will daisy give birth tonight"? Stay tuned.

Same bat time, same bat channel.


----------



## SINC

3,000 eh? Nice goin' Warren. I remember a day when I thought that number impossible for me. Now I just noticed I just passed 17,000. How things change.


----------



## MaxPower

I honestly don't know how you do it. 17000 posts for you and 23000 for Marc.

That isn't even remotely possible in my mind.

I'll just keep saying it isn't quantity but quality.


----------



## MaxPower

Four more.


----------



## MaxPower

Will it happen tonight?


----------



## MaxPower

Or perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Night all.


----------



## SINC

And don't forget both Marc and I lost many hundreds of posts during a couple of ehMac upgrades. I am not sure how many, but Marc may remember.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Margaret. The photographs failed to show the doxies right behind the elk. These doxies are the last of the wild doxie herds that roamed the prairies along with the bison back before there were anyone on the plains other than Native Canadians.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, no doxies yet. I am still on the graveyard shift of watching Daisy. She is snoring away at the moment at 130AM my time here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I never quite understood the reason for just you and me losing 800 postings each. I don't think that the actual postings were ever lost, just the number. In the final analysis, no big deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rosie, Daisy's pup who we kept along with her brother, Casey, goes for her CKC Championship tomorrow afternoon. She needs one more point after her victories in Saskatoon a couple of weeks ago. My wife will show her if Daisy is not in labor. Hopefully, Daisy will wait until tomorrow evening to go into labor. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just had my hand on Daisy's tummy. Man, someone inside is kicking to get out. We should call him Thumper, if we knew who was doing all the kicking.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning everyone. I really don't have anything profound to say about posting #3000, as usual it is only fitting that i post in the Shang.

Really all I can say is that it has been a blast here and I have made some really good friends along the way. I have truly enjoyed my time here

I hope everyone has a good long weekend.


----------



## MaxPower

In honour of the long weekend, Big Willie's BBQ is open round the clock. This mornings breakfast is served with a combination of bacon, sausage, back bacon, eggs, toast, hash browns, pancakes and waffles. I might even open up the omelet bar as well.

And the coffee, tea and fresh juice are on the table as well. We have a choice of fresh brewed or cowboy coffee. I hope everyone enjoys.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Warren et all. Nice to see Big Willie's open, I'm hungry this morning. A terrible day out there with high winds and driving rain. Not going to be a pleasant walk this morning.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Hopefully, Daisy will wait until tomorrow evening to go into labor. We shall see.


Hmmm, since this is the 19th, she will go into labour before midnight. So says my crystal ball.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thought I would take a moment with a DNN (Doxie News Network) update. 

Spent the entire night and morning with Daisy. My wife took over at 6AM and I got a bit of sleep. Woke up about an hour ago to take the other five doxies outside. It is cloudy but an amazingly warm 18.4C outside.

Daisy is starting phase 2 of labor. Phase 3 means the puppies shall be popping out. It could happen by noon my time, or an hour or so later. Thus, if there are no complications, we shall start having pups to name sometime soon.

Wish Daisy well, one and all. Speak to you all later. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Beautiful sun and small breeze off lake Huron this morning. Hopefully get in a game of golf later on this afternoon.

Marc, what channel is DNN? Could not find it on the satellite this morning  Great news and hope the naming convention goes well this afternoon. May I suggest the George Forman method or George I, George II and so on...


----------



## SINC

Good old Daisy, coming through on the 19th for me and all. :clap:

Good Luck Daisy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Nothing yet. She is in a bit of pain, but still manages to wag her tail if you look at her and say her name. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we are going with Irish names for the pups.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, we are going with Irish names for the pups.


Then a glass of Guiness will be raised in celebration!


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, we are going with Irish names for the pups.


Are you going to call one of the Sean?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

1PM and Daisy's water has still not broken. This is nerve-wracking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, names shall be selected by gender and personality.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> 1PM and Daisy's water has still not broken. This is nerve-wracking.


Is for those of us too who are popping in to find out how things are progressing.

Almost afraid to go out in case I miss anything.Only being half-facetious here


----------



## Dr.G.

2:09PM and still no sign of the pups, although her tummy is very hard, with is a sign. When she starts to nest, that is the next big sign. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Marc, with doxie birthing and length of labour is every litter different or does it get any easier with the number of litters the dog has had?


----------



## Dr.G.

3:05PM and still no broken water and contractions.

Ann, each litter is different, depending upon a variety of factors.


----------



## Dr.G.

5:13PM and still nothing.


----------



## winwintoo

I hope Daisy isn't in too much distress. Is there any way to keep her comfortable? As a mother, I feel for her. There is nothing worse than those last few hours.

Is she giving you that "you did this to me" stare?  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

8:40PM and still nothing but minor contractions. No water breaking yet, which will be sign.

Thanks for your concern, Margaret. Imagine trying to carry 8 puppies, from 8-13 ounces each, in your hand. Then, imagine what Daisy looks like carrying them around, each in their own little sack of water, in her tummy. She looks like a furry watermelon.


----------



## overkill

Hopefully soon Marc as this will add the celebration of the Senators making it to the Stanley Cup final today. Great game to watch this afternoon, but this has now left me with a quiet saturday night. Raining outside so no real chance for a fire unless we get a break.

Concert is going on down the road of an Elvis impersonator which could be some fun  Cheers to all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Midnight and still no pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now 1:01AM and there are still no pups. This is getting worrisome. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

I think we are back up and running in EhMac land. How I missed you all!


----------



## winwintoo

Boy am I glad to see you guys. I was having serious abandonment issues  

Margaret


----------



## overkill

Just took a chance to check in on the progress tonight of the downtime with ehMac and was lucky enough to see it up and running again 

I hope that everyone had a nice long weekend, and looks like we have a lot of catching up to do. I have thrown on a pot of coffee for those who wish to have a cup and sit around and chat. Cheers!


----------



## overkill

winwintoo said:


> Boy am I glad to see you guys. I was having serious abandonment issues
> 
> Margaret


Same here Margaret


----------



## SINC

We were gathered over in Magicland Steve, so some of us had contact:

http://www.macmagic.ca/macmagic/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get&topic;f=12;t=000499;p=1

You may want to bookmark the site in case ehMac goes down again. 

Marc has eight new puppies:


----------



## ehMax

SINC said:


> Marc has eight new puppies:


Sorry for the long downtime. Won't happen again. 

Those are some cute puppies!


----------



## zoziw

Actually, it was good timing. I got into the Halo 3 beta and spent most of my computer time on it.

Glad things are back up.


----------



## medic03

Serious withdrawls So glad we are back. Thanks for coffee Steve. Happy Birthday pups when were you born?


----------



## medic03

Oops just noticed that the coffee is cold. I think I will put out a fresh one and bagels for breakfast. Enjoy must get off this thing and go to work.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Serious withdrawls So glad we are back. Thanks for coffee Steve. Happy Birthday pups when were you born?


On the 20th Treena.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. This being Wednesday, I will just grab a quick coffee and I am off to edit and file the three columns. Back in an hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve and Treena. 

I am still on doxie puppy-watch time. Having to pull two all-nighters has left my bioclock all out of sync.

"Marc has eight new puppies." Don, Daisy had the puppies, not I.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the refill Treena.

Congrats to Daisy! Give her a good scratch for me 

Don thanks for the link. I will be sure to visit there as well.

Off to work!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, it's raining here so I know by the end of the week it will be hot and sticky, so I need to get my cleaning and furniture moving done today. My living room is so small, I have a "winter" arrangement so the heat can move around and a "summer" arrangement so the air conditioner is free to do it's thing. I only wish I had gone with my first instinct and purchased blow-up furniture so it would be easier to move   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Hello everyone.

Congrats on the puppies Marc - who was it who guessed the 20th?????
Give momma a hug and puppies a pat for me please. Keep sending 
pictures too. Soooo sweet.

Margaret - I too am moving furniture - into the middle of my bedroom as
I peel off wallpaper.............to find out that the walls are hot fushia pink.
With yellow curtains it feels like the night after waking up in the morning.
Pulled out the forsythia bushes (or my landlord did with his truck) and got
that area ready for peat moss and soil so I can plant. Decided to mow the 
front lawn, which led to the side lawns and the back (probably a half an acre)
so my hands are killing me.

On the plus side I had a job interview (I have decided to start looking now again)
this morning and they will call me by the end of next week either way - then he
said he would definately call me in for next week so thinking that may be the
second interview - hopefully they are interested, it is still a smallish company but
more money than here by far. Wish me luck.

Hope everyone had a great long weekend.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Steve and Jeanne. Anyone who wants personal pics of mom and the pups may send me their email address via PM and I shall send some pics to you. 

Mother and pups are growing well. They are feeding machines with never-ending squeaks and whines. Then, after an hour are the "dairy bar" they roll over and go to sleep. In an week or two they shall start to open their eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your job interview, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, Warren and Ann, according to my list, guessed the 20th as the date of birth for the pups. No one, not even my wife or me, guessed 8.


----------



## winwintoo

My clearing out is going well. I have hauled a bunch of stuff down to the dumpster and put up a sign, hoping someone will come and take this desk. If it doesn't go, I'll just disassemble it and it will go in the dumpster too.

I keep getting helpful hints like - you could sell that - I can't even give the stuff away, so I'm not even going to try to sell it.

It's funny when I was standing in WalMart, I just "had to have it" and now there's no room to move.

It's pouring rain out so a good day for what I'm doing.

Jeanne I hope your job hunt goes well. I don't envy anyone looking for a job now. Someone asked me what I said when I looked for a job - in those days, one only needed to say "I'll start tomorrow" there was none of this farce of "resumes" and "C.V.s" for the most mundane jobs. As if a piece of paper will tell the boss more than a nice sit across the desk. Nobody tells the truth in a resume anyway - if the truth is going to hurt and if there isn't much "truth" to tell, they fill it up with fiction.

But that's just me.
Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nobody tells the truth in a resume anyway." Margaret, I am on our faculty's search committee, and a non-truth on a resume is grounds for a non-hiring or being fired once this non-truth is found.


----------



## winwintoo

Maybe in an academic setting that's true - facts can be checked. But I've seen some real duds hired and I had to work with them who had the best resumes, but when push came to shove, they new next to nothing that would help them in a paper hat job let alone the hi-tech one they were hired for.

In most cases, the person they hired to do their resume had a spell-checker and didn't take the time to explain how to use it   

But what do I know.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, one of the VPs at Yale was fired for lying on her resume. This is the one thing that a union can't protect a member from re firing.


----------



## Beej

Cameo said:


> On the plus side I had a job interview (I have decided to start looking now again)
> this morning and they will call me by the end of next week either way - then he
> said he would definately call me in for next week so thinking that may be the
> second interview - hopefully they are interested, it is still a smallish company but
> more money than here by far. Wish me luck.


Good luck.


----------



## winwintoo

I finally got rid to the desk that was in my road, so now I can begin my rearranging in earnest.

But first, I'm going to have a nice sit with a cup of herbal tea.

Dr. G. There was an engineering professor here at the U of R a couple of years ago who got the job using her husband's resume. They were not amused. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Good day all from muggy Victoria. Thank goodness I tucked my password to ehMac in a safe place as I had to sign in today.

Good Luck Jeanne!


----------



## medic03

Hope you hear good news on the job front Jeanne. 
I've checked ehmac a dozen times since I got home from work just to make sure it is still up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with the special breakfast of your desires. We aim to please here at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about plump!!!! The doxie pups have gained a few ounces each since they were born. Keeping in mind that they weighed between 8-11 ounces each, that is a significant weight gain in less than a week. Still, they are healthy and seemingly happy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and everyone else. I think two pieces of toast and some nice warm coffee will hit the spot.

Glad to hear that the pups are doing well 

I like these 4 day weeks!


----------



## Cameo

I am sure Marc that you and Debbie will keep them healthy - I doubt there are any worries on that front.

Hard to tell how the interview went. VP of Client services interviewed me first and then the president had his turn. We didn't go over the resume - they seemed more interested in telling me about the company and the position and any questions I may have. Also, the most important thing seemed to be if I was personable and professional, how I spoke etc. They told me they will make the final decision next week and then President told me they would definately have me back in next week - so am I to take it then that they want a second interview? Substantial increase in pay, same hours per week and closer to where my son works. I was a bit worried that they didn't go over my resume with me (maybe it was clear enough?) nor did they ask for references but they did indicate they wanted me back in next week so I guess we shall see - maybe that will be taken care of then.

Margaret - if you are tired of clearing out you could always come to my place and talk to me while I peel wallpaper. We could have a glass of wine or two and make it fun.

Beej, Treena - how have you been?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sounds like you have been short-listed, and they are just checking out the last of the possibilities before they offer you the position. Kudos.


----------



## overkill

Sounds like you had a good interview Jeanne. Hopefully it all turns out well next week when the have you in again. Always a good sign as Marc pointed out.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I see that I am a straggler this morning which suits me just fine.

Jeanne, it sounds to me like you are well on your way to a great new position and I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

I have lots of paper work to do today, most of it in the form of quotes on future jobs. We are currently in the process of training installer number two, which will effectively double our current volume so that is good news for our fledgling company.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, soon we will be seeing you make the Fortune 500 as North America's newest business mogul. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

All the neighborhood children are dying to play with the pups. I tell them that they are still too small, and that they have not even opened their eyes yet, and still move around like little sand turtles. God bless children.


----------



## bhil

Good morning everyone!

Hmm, don't pop in for the weekend and come back to nothing! Is it coincidence that the mysterious disappearance of ehMac coincided with the birth of the 8 doxie pups? I know they look all cute and cuddly and innocent, but they are doxies and we know better. Anyways, it's good to see things back up and running again.

Good luck with the new job Jeanne, it sounds like it's already yours!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, you have been reading too many conspiracy theories lately.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Let me add my best wishes Jeanne. I too will keep all my fingers and toes crossed in the hopes you get that new job. BTW that dog of yours is huge! Good looking too, just like it's mistress. 

Haven't been in for a while so had a lot of reading to catch up on. 

Whew! ... eight new pups. You will be pretty busy with them, Marc.

I hope everyone is well


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, I've gotten a lot done already this morning.

Jeanne - if they didn't look at or refer to your resume, it's because they already went over it and just needed to talk to you to see if you really wrote it or if you hired some smooth talker to do it for you. Once they sat down across from you, it was your turn to interview them to see if you'd even want to work there. 

I'm sure you passed with flying colors. If you don't get the job, it's their loss, but call them back for another "interview" and find out why. 

I gave that advice to my sons when they were first looking for work and both of them found that when they called back, the employers said "as it happens, we're really glad you called because the person we hired didn't work out."

Take care, Margaret


----------



## medic03

Hey Don how are you doing out there in Calgary today. We have a heat and smog alert going on. The news said that you guys have 5cm of snow to deal with. Trade you. I am a certifed winter person.


----------



## medic03

Treena - how have you been?[/QUOTE]
I have been good. Had a few days off (around the long weekend). Jeanne, I am going to be up in your neck of the woods on sunday and monday teaching in Kitchener. 
I think I may have to stop in Chez Marc for a nice cool drink this afternoon. Somebody today told me to steep two tea bags in 5 cups of boiling water with some fresh mint and honey - cooled in some ice would make a very nice refreshing tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, we make the very best ice tea, with ice berg "bergy bits" (small chucks of ice bergs), with 100,000 year old pure frozen water.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son is working in Calgary and told me they receive 15cm of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting tomorrow, and running until Sunday night, the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club will be closed and converted to a private movie theater. We shall show a special edition copy of Star Wars to mark the 30th anniversary of its first public showing. On hand to answer your questions about SW will be George Lucas, Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamil, and Darth Vader (played by our very own Don Sinclair if we can get him out of his pink Barney outfit).


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> (played by our very own Don Sinclair if we can get him out of his pink Barney outfit).


and his bikini outfit - I am sure you have seen the pics of that :yikes:


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Treena, we make the very best ice tea, with ice berg "bergy bits" (small chucks of ice bergs), with 100,000 year old pure frozen water.


I'll take a nice big pitcher of it please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, coming right up. It shall be served to you by the dashing lad in the pink outfit. I thought Don wore the Barney suit, but come to think of it, you are right. That image is still embedded into my deep cognitive region of my brain and is brought beyond a subliminal level of consciousness during times of great stress and fear.


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> and his bikini outfit - I am sure you have seen the pics of that :yikes:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! Treena, don't ever say the "b" word.

Margaret


----------



## medic03

I know Margaret I am as worried as you are that he is going to show it to us again


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, Treena, this time, we shall be prepared. I have hired the Sprint doxies to stampede at the first sign of pink.

YouTube - Sprint dachshund commercial


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Someone has to round up all of these stray doxies and bed them down for the night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. I have no way of posting the pic of little Shayla, so, I hope you received this picture. Paix.


----------



## medic03

where is Don? It's not as fun when he's not here to take the abuse!


----------



## Ena

medic03 said:


> where is Don? It's not as fun when he's not here to take the abuse!


Maybe he needed some time out to recover?  

More friends in town this week. Can't they plan things better instead of coming one after the other :lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

Good night all. A late night for me last night (3 am) and an early morning (7:30 am)is making me very tired.

Good night all.


----------



## SINC

TAKE THAT!


----------



## medic03

man that picture is going to be burned in my retina all day!


----------



## medic03

Morning, I put on a fresh pot of coffee and the tea is steeping.


----------



## Beej

Good morning and TGIF. I wish I'd waited a bit for the next page because that picture is a most rude awakening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Treena.


----------



## Dr.G.

What's that??? A picture from Don. Interesting. Maybe it's one of the doxie pup pics I sent to him. Let's see .............................


----------



## Dr.G.

My Eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My Eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, one of the doxies just licked my face and happened to touch my eye. Don's picture, sadly, was not of a doxie pup. Still, that is a classic picture which will be enlarged and hung up in The Shang.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning everyone.

I will post the pictures Marc sent me shortly once I get the sales rep settled and things going here. SOoooooo sweet.

Actually, in his own way Don looks kinda cute in his bikini. 

Treena - maybe you could take a side trip on Sunday and come visit Sheffield. About half an hour from Kitchener. PM me if you wish and I will send you directions and a phone number.

Shayla is proud that she shares a name with a Doxie pup - gives her a warm fuzzy feeling.

Pic's to follow..............

Jeanne


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I am off to the country with my new installer to review some upcoming and finished jobs with him. Later.


----------



## overkill

TGIF TGIF TGIF

Thanks for the coffee this morning Treena.

Don, Sports Illustrated should be calling you within the next few days to model for their annual swin suit edition 

cheers!


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. I have no way of posting the pic of little Shayla, so, I hope you received this picture. Paix.


I take this statement as permission to post the pictures on the board - here are Marcs pups and my pups namesake.

Shayla










Fanny










Puppy









Mom and Pups


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. TGIF.

This week has been somewhat hectic, with a very good friend visiting from Wales, and my daughter's highschool graduation banquet and prom tonight. 

Good to catch up with all the news in the Shang. ... now, have to dash ... hair appointments, makeup appointments, manicure appointments ... not for me, of course - I just get to play mum-taxi.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Jeanne, I'm not sure how you posted those photos, but I can't see any of them. Unfortunately, I'm still able to see Don's photo. I wonder if I did something to offend someone to deserve that making it through the firewall and not the cute pup pictures?


----------



## winwintoo

that's odd Sean, I can see them. They're in Cameo's photobucket account. 

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u160/Cameo_s/2007_0524Fanny0025.jpg










Sometimes when I post images, Dr. G can't see them. 

Things that make you say: "hmmmmmmm"

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Jeanne for posting these pics. I have taken a couple of hundred, deleted a few dozen that were not up to my standards, and thanked the photo gods for digital cameras.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I see the pic of the pup twice. To be honest, I find it difficult to tell one pup from the other. Luckily, my wife can and thus Gus II, David, Shayla, Bridgett, Molly, Finnigan, Little Toughy and Brunhilda are being weighed daily.


----------



## bhil

It's probably because I'm at work and they firewall out any type of personal storage site, including anything that stores pictures. You know what a security risk those can be. I'll check out the pictures from home once my computer is fixed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, we were going to name one Sean, in that Irish names is the theme of this litter, but he was born with what looks like a Star of David on his chest (white fur in this shape), and we did not want to tempt God, so we named him David.


----------



## Ena

Marc, on seeing the pics of the doxies all I can say is Aweeeeee! 
Even if I wasn't weary I'd probably be just as lost for words


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Ann. In a week or so, they open their eyes. Then, a week or so after that, they start to take real steps, rather than there sand turtle like creeping and squeeking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember, one and all, PM me your email address and I shall email you pics of the doxie pups of your very own. Don't be the last one on your street without their very own doxie pup pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning.

I am stinkin' tired. I still haven't recovered fully from that 3 am night. I need a nap. But I'm up now.

So while I'm up, I might as well put on the coffee and tea and make some breakfast. How does bacon and eggs sound?


----------



## medic03

You're a good dad Warren. :clap: 
and a heck of a good cook!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren and Treena. Thanks for the coffee, Warren.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Warren. About to head out for a morning roller blade before it gets too warm. Looks like a house cleaning Saturday today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Take care not to roller blade over any doxies. They are low to the ground, you know.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Beautiful sunny day here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Still foggy here in St.John's, but the drizzle has stopped.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. Popping in before I hang out the weekly wash. Today is my Friday and I don't relish more standing but I'd feel soooo guilty if I didn't.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, the fresh scent of clothes hung to dry in the great outdoors. Haven't smelled that since I was a kid. All I can smell now is "Downy" or whatever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, we have gotten some days of sunshine since the pups were born to wash and hang to dry their quilt and towels. It is Daisy who gets these dirty (not with pee or poop) during nursing. Thus, hanging things out to dry saves a great deal of energy and electricity.


----------



## SINC

I spent a very peaceful day in the MH in the back forty and now have two complete columns written in advance. That will free me to spend a week in 
Sask. in both June and July with no worries about deadlines while I am away.

While I miss the company of others and especially Ann, I do have to admit I enjoyed the solitude of today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have 14 doxies for you to pick and choose from if you need company.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Doxies awaken at dawn. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm currently facing a crisis.

My Brother in Law got Married today and my other Brother in Law was the best man and my wife was a brides maid. I was looking after my niece, while my boys were being baby sat.

I left early to relieve my Dad who just left and has a two and a half ride home.

I just realized I have my wife's car keys. She's an hour away and her cell phone is in her car.

I'll let you know what happens next.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Warren. This could be a job for the Doxie Express if it were not so serious. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Don. See you at dawn.


----------



## MaxPower

My only option is to wait.

I tried calling her cell, but it is in the car. I tried my Brother in Law's cell, but no answer.

I can't very well head back and pick them up since I have all the kids here.

So I wait and trust that they can figure it out on their end. Such a helpless feeling.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, Warren. I see about a three hour delay in your bedtime tonight.


----------



## MaxPower

Updates will be made available as they roll in.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Uh oh, Warren. I see about a three hour delay in your bedtime tonight.


I should be in bed right now.


----------



## MaxPower

I just heard that my wife is on her way home with my Brother in Law driving his rental. So it was fortunate that they realized that she had no keys before it was too late. But they were coming home together any way since my Brother in Law was in no shape to drive.

So we have to go back tomorrow to get her car, but it could have been worse.

Now I can rest easy.


----------



## SINC

All's well that ends well.


----------



## MaxPower

I'll feel better when they are safe and sound here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I see that the Doxie Express shall not be needed. I have sent out the Doxie Emergency Squad to escort your wife safely home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must go to sleep, especially now that Warren is in a more secure situation. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Tea and coffee are now being served and I put out some hot apple turnovers as a snack for early risers. Welcome to a lazy Sunday.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Don.

Unfortunately I am an early riser as well and because I am, today will be a very lazy day.


----------



## SINC

But not as early as me Warren, given the two hour time difference.


----------



## MaxPower

True.

Consider though that I have still not fully recovered from my 3 am morning and I am still having late nights. This week will be different.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Warren. Thanks for the coffee, Don. Think I'll have a bagel this morning.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Cloudy and damp right now, but hopefully some sun will make its way through the clouds today.

Nothing on the schedule, may just take the time to catch up on some reading.


----------



## Ena

Good day from the cool and windy left coast. Yachties in the big sailing race (Swiftsure) here will welcome the wind. 

Meeting three friends for lunch at a neighbourhood pub so I guess I'll have to comb my hair today


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. We have a boat in this race, "The Flying Dachshund". It traveled from its home port here in St. John's south around the tip of South America and then up to its sister port on Vancouver Island.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Meeting three friends for lunch at a neighbourhood pub so I guess I'll have to comb my hair today




I too am having lunch at a pub with friends, but I'm not gonna comb my hair.

Ever since I got this buzz cut a few years back, I no longer own a comb.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Ann. We have a boat in this race, "The Flying Dachshund". It traveled from its home port here in St. John's south around the tip of South America and then up to its sister port on Vancouver Island.


Couldn't find it on the list. A mistake or was it in the Emergency Rescue Team?

http://www.swiftsure.org/status_list.php


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we were disqualified about 350 meters from the finish line. The Zephyre was right behind us, so they finished ahead of us. Something about not having the proper injections of some such nonsense.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Just popped in for a quick hello and to catch up on the news in the thread.
Getting some much needed rain. Hopefully, the fire danger rating will be lowered from "Extreme". It also saves me from watering the lawn.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Ever since I got this buzz cut a few years back, I no longer own a comb.


Short hair is great for a low maintenance lifestyle, and it feels great. 

http://www.despair.com/laziness.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Sorry to hear of your drought conditions. Send some dry warmth our way and I'll send some cool and clear rain your way.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: 

My day so far, how's yours?

:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I should send you over some of the doxies to perk up your day. Go on a badger hunt, or track down criminals ............ or just rub them behind the ear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We might get some morning sun, which means doxies up at dawn, which means everyone up at 5:12AM. Sometimes they sleep in .............. until 6AM. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. I will be among the first to rise on the morrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and a breakfast of your choosing awaits all of you at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee is a good thing this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. You are again up early. Back doing OK?


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Don and Marc.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, Don.

I can post another doxie pup picture today. My Shayla is in big doo doo. Don't know why but she decided to poop in my sons room and pee on his bed.....?????
He is NOT happy with her at the moment. I have to find the money now for a new
bed - she is my dog and my responsibility..........<sigh>

Bob- I meant to acknowledge your kind post the other day, I am sorry for seeming to ignore you. I am on dial up at home so tend to post while at work and distractions are a common place thing here. I am always at work about an hour early and there is very little to do here at the moment so I pop in and out here.
Hope all is well with you - sounds like things are a little dry. We too could use some rain but things aren't serious here.

I peeled wallpaper all weekend - bedroom is done and so is kitchen and some of the bedroom walls and ceiling are patched, waiting to be sanded. Sore muscles is what I have now. 

Warren - glad your adventure turned out well. We all do things like that.

Don - my kids like the buzz cut too as it is easier to keep.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone.

Well looks like my weekend ended with some excitement. The apartment one floor down and across the hall from me caught fire early yesterday evening. No one was hurt by the looks of it and fire department responded fairly quickly. Luckily our building is separating each room by concrete so the fire did not spread past the one apartment. I saw the smoke coming out of the air vents as I left my place to head outside so I knew it was somewhere below me. Came back into a slight smoky smell in my place, but nothing that wont clear out in a matter of days.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. You are again up early. Back doing OK?


My walk yesterday morning was brutal as the pain became too much to continue and I had to head home. We'll see how it is later today after I go to work for a bit as I will try again.

The good news is that I have lost 11 pounds so far.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, have you gone to a "foot doctor" to see about supports in your shoes?

I ask because, Mom always had back trouble but loved to walk. After one of her joint replacement surgeries, she was referred to a foot doctor who prescribed a support for her and she commented that had she known about that years ago, walking would have been easier.

Just a thought.

Slow day here, I'm finished one pile of work and waiting for the next one to arrive, so I'll take a swipe at cleaning up this mess. 

I've decided not to move at the end of June, so now I need to get out of "moving" mode and set things right so I can live here for a few more months. There is still a lot of stuff I want to get rid of - I hope to get some of that done today.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Yes I did Margaret. Matter of fact I have two sets of orthotics that set me back $600. Always wear them too.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Yes I did Margaret. Matter of fact I have two sets of orthotics that set me back $600. Always wear them too.


Well that's not good news. $600 wow, I think I paid $60 for mine and thought that was a lot.

Fortunately, I can still do most of the things I enjoy and still be free of pain. The things that are sure to bring on an attack are things I only do in moderation and I can schedule them just before I plan to have a good, long sit. 

It is really cloudy here today and it's trying to rain.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren, Jeanne, Steve, Don, et al.

Jeanne, I sent you a few more pics of the doxies with children.


----------



## MaxPower

I found out today that my business debit card had been compromised after it failed to work at Staples this morning. I went immediately to the bank and someone had been skimming debit cards in the area. Apparently this was the largest skimming that the lady at the bank had ever seen and it was a localized one.

So for the time being I am out $1000 until after their investigation.

At least it was found out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of this, Warren. I read about this sort of thing happening, but I have not known someone, until you, that actually faced this sort of situation. Good luck with your dealings with the bank.


----------



## MaxPower

I filled out some paperwork, and they assured me that their Fraud detection team is currently working with the police for their investigation. The main thing is that the skimming was detected and the proper channels were already in place before I noticed it.

The only thing that ticks me off is that they won't tell me where my card information was taken from. I just want to know so I don't go back there. But I have a list of 3 possible suspects any way.


----------



## winwintoo

I have a simple solution - don't have any money in the bank. No wait, that's a problem isn't it  

Not making fun of your problem Max - it isn't fun trying to get through the red-tape to get that fixed. 

Did the bank at least give you a new debit-card?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Warren, what a start to the week. Sure hope things don't take too long to get sorted. 

Good trip to the dentist this morning...... didn't get rear-ended. It's happened twice on the same street on my way home from a check-up. Still get a bit edgy when I'm on that street.


----------



## MaxPower

New Debit Card, New PIN.

Fortunately (ha ha) my business account doesn't have a lot of money in it either. That is a problem.


----------



## Cameo

Warren - what a pain. My son had his driver's liscense and debit card stolen last year...........the thief used them to fill out a CanadianTire paycheque he had stolen and then used my son's account to deposit the cheque and remove $900.00.
We went to the fraud department and it did take a while. Good news is that they caught the guy (the guy was going into plants, acting like he belonged there, swiping credit cards, liscences etc and going quickly to the bank before they could
be cancelled) Even though they caught the guy it was a pain for my son to prove that the money had been stolen. Good luck.

Will post more pictures for Marc soon.

Jeanne


----------



## SINC

Since today is the first anniversary of Gerry MacNutt's passing, I held a moment of silence in his honour in The Shang today.

It was a good thing to do and made me feel better. Trust me on this.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, did you watch Corner Gas last night?

The Corner Gas website says that the new season started yesterday, but the only Corner Gas that was on here was at 10 p.m. so I recorded it and just tried to watch it now and it's from the first season - so disappointed.

I hope it wasn't on earlier and I missed it altogether.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

I just re-read the Corner Gas website and it's going to be on Sunday night, but it doesn't say "new" episodes. Bummer.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

New York couple hire private detective to find their missing rare dachshund

New York couple hire private detective to find their missing rare dachshund


----------



## SINC

Margaret, as far as I know they are shooting the new season of Corner Gas in the studio in Regina and then in Rouleau over the summer with the new season beginning on CTV in September.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all and good night to Marc. Warren sorry to hear about your card troubles today. A few months ago my bank shut down my debit card because they believed that it was swiped in an unauthorized manner from the debit maching in my company building. It is nice to see that they have the proper measures in place to make early detections, at least in my case.


----------



## overkill

good night everyone.


----------



## SINC

Long day. Too tired to do anything but turn in as well. Night all.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.............am I the only one in?

I shall leave tea, coffee and danish - the apple cheese are quite nice.

Tried to post Marc's pix yesterday but had trouble so will try again later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Thanks for the coffee, apple danish and trying to post a pic of the pups. The should have their eyes open by sometime next week. Right now, to be honest, they look like a cross between a rotweiller and a mole.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Jeanna thank you for the breakfast, a nice cup of coffee is a great way to start of the day. Sad to hear that the Sens lost last night, but was able to attend the WWE performance at the ACC to catch up on some childhood memories. It was actually a lot more fun that I thought it would have been.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Yes, returning to one's youthful memories is a great experience.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Time to hit the deck and get ready for yet another busy day. I have seven jobs to quote today, then a partners meeting in the afternoon on the investment club scene. Later . . .


----------



## Ena

Good morning. I'm on my way to work soon too to encourage thirteen people to get out of bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Just got a call from the concrete guy. Apparently they are going to make a run at the driveway even with the gloomy, wet forecast for the week. I can't wait to not have a lake in front of the house.


----------



## SINC

There's lots of nice weather coming your way for the rest of the week Sean. It'll be 30 by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean and Don. Still rain, fog and 5C.


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> Morning all! Just got a call from the concrete guy. Apparently they are going to make a run at the driveway even with the gloomy, wet forecast for the week. I can't wait to not have a lake in front of the house.


Sean: I was always taught the longer concrete takes to cure, the better the end product, so once the concrete is down, cool wet weather will actually be to your long term advantage. (You just don't want it to freeze.)

Good morning to everyone. Hope your days are going well. Our family is well into the throes of 'usual year end school activities' combined with 'child graduates from highschool'. The combination of the usual year end activities (choir concerts, band concerts, plus a book launch by the school writing club) PLUS all the graduation stuff is certainly keeping us busy. 

Oh yeah ... I'm trying to run a business too ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is one of the things I do whenever we get a bit of sunny weather. I rush to do laundry that is best hung outside on the line. Sometimes I just hang out things that are not even dirty out on the line unwashed just to get the fresh air smell and feeling. This is especially nice when there is a gentle breeze off of the ocean in that this is the cleanest air of all.


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> Sean: I was always taught the longer concrete takes to cure, the better the end product, so once the concrete is down, cool wet weather will actually be to your long term advantage. (You just don't want it to freeze.)...


Elaine, I was told this too, but they have to get the area levelled, packed, etc. before they can pour the concrete, and if it rains while they're doing all that it messes things up. But so far it has only been misty and there is only a 40% chance of rain...


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> Elaine, I was told this too, but they have to get the area levelled, packed, etc. before they can pour the concrete, and if it rains while they're doing all that it messes things up. But so far it has only been misty and there is only a 40% chance of rain...


Well, I did say 'once the concrete is down'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. My wife just informed me that all of the pups have increased their weight from 100 to 150% in this their 10th day of life. At this rate, they will be able to be out hunting lions in another few months.


----------



## SINC

Sigh, another day with little accomplished. Some days I hate meetings, no make that most days. Everyone gets to air their beefs and when I explain what we have on our plate and how I am handling it all, they back off, say whoa, I didn't know that, carry on.

I wasted five hours of my day and at the end of it all, I had no desire to do more quotes and went to the local for a cold one and dropped my stress level.

I will arise early tomorrow and retackle what I should have done today.

Such is life when one has partners who are not directly involved in the day to day installations and think they know better than I what to do. Sheesh.

So how was everyone else's day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear of your wasted parts of the day (the part at the pub we not one of these wasted periods). I find that working from home allows me to work on and off so that when I am dragging, I can just move away from the computer and online replying to students in their WebCT discussions. The only thing I tend not to do is drink anything alcoholic until I am finished with any online grading. It is only fair to the students. 

I too hate meetings.


----------



## Dr.G.

CBC is set to have a hit season this coming season. According to CBC.com --

"CBC's recent runaway hit, Little Mosque on the Prairie, was given the heady title of 'saviour of the CBC'.

Other surprise hits set for sophomore seasons include crime drama Intelligence, the entrepreneur-based reality show Dragon's Den and a language-related edition of the quiz show Test the Nation."

Growing from these four hit shows, new CBC shows are intended to focus upon life on the prairies, entrepreneurship and intellectual pursuits. Thus, "Little Doxie on the Prairie" will headline primetime on Monday, "The Doxie's Den" will be on Tuesday, "How Intelligent is your Doxie" will be on Wednesday, "DaVinci's Doxie" will be on Thursday, "This is your Doxie" with George Stroumboulopoulos on Friday, and, of course, the age-old Canadian cornerstone, "Doxie Night in Canada" on Saturday night. Sunday will have an array of doxie-related movies. What a lineup!!!!


FYI -- ALL will be in HD. Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Ena

I've been hearing rumours that CBC has cancelled Don Messer's Jubilee. Shocking. I hope that it's not true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, you heard incorrectly. Don Messer's Jubilee will actually follow Stompin' Tom's Musical Montage for an hour of fun and music.


----------



## SINC

No doubt followed by Gordie Tapp?

And Marg Osbourne?

And Charlie Chamberlan?

And King Ganum?

And Tommy Common?

And Tommy Hunter?

And Gordon Sinclair?


----------



## Ena

And airing earlier in the day, Maggie Muggins?


----------



## overkill

Evening all. Quiet night and had some time to get a roller blade in. Marc, great to hear that the pups are doing well. Give a scratch to each one for me 

Time to turn it in as well. Nighty Night!


----------



## Ena

Looking forward to a four day break from work to shop for annuals and get them into pots and flower beds. Have ceramic pots in different shapes and sizes at my front and back doors. Someone gave me some interlocking paving stones so I've set myself a project to create a half circle space for more pots in the back garden. No room for veggies so I'll put them in the pots as well as more flowers and herbs.


----------



## SINC

Our veggie garden is now a field of white Daisies mixed with multi coloured wildflowers and bordered with orange and yellow Tiger Lillies. I usually stick a couple of Tomato plants among them. The rest of the veggies, i buy at the Farmer's Market. No weeding that way!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and some special breakfast treats await any and all at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc and everyone else.

I guess as long as those special breakfast treats are the human kind rather than the doxie kind, I will have some along with a coffee. 

I have been up for a couple of hours now and have all three columns edited and filed in the editor's e-mail inbox.

Now to get on with all the duties I was unable to get to yesterday.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and everyone else. Beautiful sunrise to greet us in the morning here. Countdown to the weekend is on, or has been since Monday morning 

Thanks for the coffee Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Steve. It is too early for the doxies to have treats. They are still being breastfed. Their eyes are not even open yet. So, any breakfast treat is strictly for humans.


----------



## overkill

We welcome the day that the join us at the breakfast table in Cafe Chez Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, doxies are forever under the table. They wait and hope that something shall drop.


----------



## overkill

I have been known to have clumsy hands from time to time


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, the key thing to remember is that if it drops, do NOT try to pick it up. This especially goes for any sort of food. If it is below ankle level, it belongs to the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, this might be of help for you to understand the house rules here in the Cafe Chez Marc --

Dachshund Property Laws.
1. If I like it, it's mine.
2. If it's in my mouth, it's mine.
3. If I can take it from you, it's mine.
4. If I had it a little while ago, it's mine.
5. If it's mine, it must never appear to be yours in any way.
6. If I'm chewing something up, all the pieces are mine.
7. If it just looks like mine, it's mine.
8. If I saw it first, it's mine.
9. If you are playing with something and you put it down, it automatically becomes mine.
10. If it's broken, it's yours.


----------



## overkill

I will obey the property laws, thanks Marc 

I have first hand experience with dogs around the dinner table except I had to fight off a lab who could place his head on top of our table to smell everything and then two jack russels who worked the floor below the table.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jack, our biggest doxie, just sits up and does a silent begging routine. Doxies can't really sit up, so he props himself up in a sitting position, with his head on my wife's lap. It works every time for him.


----------



## SINC

What a day! Things are really starting to cook for our little company. I had a dozen jobs lined up totalling about $70,000 and today landed a contract for $35,000 for an apartment building in Camrose.

Further, our reputation is now preceding us and I had a meeting with planners for a 208 unit condo block in Sylvan Lake worth a cool $400,000 or so and they want us to do the job.

Two years of struggles are starting to pay dividends. Hell I might even be able to take a salary next year.


----------



## Ena

Late afternoon greetings from warm Victoria. No need to check the thermometer to know it's hot. All I have to do is glance over to my dog and see what position she's in while sleeping. She's stretched out full length at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don. You seem to be enjoying retirement, I see. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Ann, from cold St.John's. 3C at nearly 10PM, going down to 0C. God help us if I have to take the doxies out in some snow tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> What a day! Things are really starting to cook for our little company. I had a dozen jobs lined up totalling about $70,000 and today landed a contract for $35,000 for an apartment building in Camrose.
> 
> Further, our reputation is now preceding us and I had a meeting with planners for a 208 unit condo block in Sylvan Lake worth a cool $400,000 or so and they want us to do the job.
> 
> Two years of struggles are starting to pay dividends. Hell I might even be able to take a salary next year.


Congrats, Sinc! Can you get me a condo?  I visited Sylvan Lake once and quite liked it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc.

Don, great to hear the excellent news. Hard work always pays off


----------



## SINC

I wasted a few hours watching the Sens tonight. They either have to play hockey in Ottawa, or get out the clubs.

My bet is they're itching to play 18, not hockey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Steve and Don. Had to watch the hockey game as well. Sens in Seven. Sadly, had little David up with me to watch the game but he conked out. I'll send Don the pic.

Good night one and all.


----------



## overkill

Watched the game as well and did not like the hockey that Ottawa was playing either Don. A lot of line shuffling on the top line which I do not always agree with but I am no NHL coach 

Ottawa in 7 is my bet as well. The need the next win or its over I am afraid.

Night all.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, had little David up with me to watch the game but he conked out. I'll send Don the pic.


And here he is:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and the breakfast of your desire are now ready to be served to one and all at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for posting the pic of little David, Don. At 10 days old, I guess you can't expect him to do more than eat and sleep.

If I flipped him over, you would see what looks like a white Star of David on his chest, which is where he got his name.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Thanks for the coffee. Looks like David had as much fun as I did watching the Sens lose another one 

This morning was the first signal of my allergies trying to play catch up with me this season. I have not had any issues so far, but a scratchy throat and irritated/itchy eyes leads to bad news. Off to the drug store to stock up on some Claritan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Allergies are not problematic here in St.John's due to the cold and wet May we had this year. The buds are now starting to come out, as are some tulips and dandilions. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Steve et all.

My allergies have been giving me problems ever since the blossoms appeared on the two big May Day trees in our neighbours yard. I try to take an antihistomine only once a week or so on really bad days. The rest of the time I put up with itchy eyes and a runny nose.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.

I was just catching up on some reading here and my youngest Son saw the picture of David and immediately started pointing and making dog noises. Actually it was Cow noises, but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## winwintoo

The best thing for allergies - too bad you can't get it in Canada, but you can probably order it.

I have my brother bring me a supply whenever he comes for a visit. 

Have you allergy sufferers noticed that avoiding certain foods during allergy season reduces the amount of suffering? Just a thought.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, many people think we are raising Rotweillers, since this is what doxies look like as pups. They soon get their long ears and snout, and start to look like a doxie. They seem to squeak now, rather than whine or bark, but no cow "moos" yet.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, many people think we are raising Rotweillers, since this is what doxies look like as pups. They soon get their long ears and snout, and start to look like a doxie. They seem to squeak now, rather than whine or bark, but no cow "moos" yet.


They really should be reading my signature line.


----------



## Cameo

View attachment 3178










Finally got it to work. No idea what the problem was.

Morning.

Lesson number one - NEVER leave a metal lid from a can opener loose in the garbage. Very stupid and very painful.

Don - hope your allergies are coming under control - I don't have any but know people who do and it is miserable.


----------



## Cameo

Okay - don't know why there is the same image attached. It doesn't show in my message?????

Oh well, can see enough of a cute picture anyhow.


----------



## Ena

Cameo said:


> Lesson number one - NEVER leave a metal lid from a can opener loose in the garbage. Very stupid and very painful.


Ouch! Sure hope you didn't do too much damage to yourself.

Had the gift of a good nights sleep last night so I'm off outside to do some good honest labour in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

"To err is human, to moo is bovine." Good one, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Jeanne. Shayla (aka Brunhilda, aka Big Bertha) is a lump of fur and puppy fat. She is able to get under the pile of pups and let them keep her warm. She and David are pals, having been born 25 minutes apart. Merci.


----------



## overkill

Afternoon all. Allergies are being kept in check for the time being. It is raining outside right now as a storm rolls through and I can already feel relief as everything airborne gets washed away for a short while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Steve, rain helps to clear the air of allergens. Then, the hot weather and moisture get everything growing all over again. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Thank you Marc. I am ready for the vicious cycle


----------



## SINC

I on the other hand am still teary eyed and will be all weekend by the looks of the forecast with every day at 28 or higher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, come to St.John's. I remember about 5 days in all of my 30 years here in NL that it hit Don's 28C or above.


----------



## overkill

You may be onto something Marc. Is all the snow gone?


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow is gone here in my area of St.John's, but a bit fell in parts of the area just outside of St.John's. The buds are just now coming out on the trees, so we should have leaves on the trees by mid to late June. There is a strong wind from the north off of the cold Atlantic Ocean, so we may have some icebergs as well this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back surgery often unnecessary, but may speed pain relief

Don, came across this on CBC.com


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, I read that in the morning paper. Will have to look into it although my doctor today changed my meds and told me to bite my tongue and keep walking. I am down 16 official pounds in one month since my last visit, so he is happy with my progress.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, well done on the weight loss.

Back outside for me to lift more sod, lay more bricks and work up an appetite


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I wish I had your ability and fortitude to lose weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Residents of St. John's — like other parts of Newfoundland and Labrador — have been dealing with a cold, wet spring. The average temperature in May has been 5.5 C." CBC.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The doxies have been for their nightly prowl and now it is time to go to sleep. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Little Shayla is fast asleep. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I wish I had your ability and fortitude to lose weight.


And so you should sir!


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

My naturopathic doctor has me on a detox diet these next two weeks so our regular breakfasts cannot be had.

How does spelt and quinoa cereal with rice milk sound? I thought so. The apple juice is good though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Morning, Warren. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with a detoixifying breakfast of smelt on a bed of tofu.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Looks like a couple of more storms will roll through today which will help again on the allergies. TGIF it is and I am happy about that one 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Pull up a chair and have some smelt on a bed of tofu and lettuce.


----------



## MaxPower

No smelt or tofu for me thanks.

I have to stick with the spelt and quinoa. Yummy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning guys.

Warren, are you sure you spelt quinoa right?


----------



## medic03

Good mornin all! Once again TGIF doesn't apply to me. I start at noon today and jump three different places and I won't finish up until 5pm saturday. 29 hours straight. Then if I am still conscious I am supposed to attend my niece's first birthday. :yawn: Hope everyone else enjoys their weekend though. 
Spelt? Quinoa? I think I will stick to mass quantities of black coffee thanks.


----------



## winwintoo

Friday?

Is it Friday?

I thought yesterday was Friday and made Saturday plans for today. And I don't even drink from aluminum cans.

I need to vent:
The caretaker delivered a new fridge yesterday. I don't know why they decided to "gift" me with a new fridge since I asked him for a new stove, but I didn't want to look a "gift" horse in the mouth. 

The bad news is that I now have a new fridge. It has it's own wheels - yippee!, but that's the only good thing about it. The freezer is on top and at first glance, it looks larger than the previous one, but then you notice that it's taller, but only half as deep - they seem to have placed the motor and stuff behind the freezer which leave more room in the lower, fridge compartment - that's a good thing??

No because, they've made the shelves in the door really deep - that's a good thing???

No because the shelves in the door are deep, but the restraint that is meant to keep stuff from falling off the shelves isn't high enough to prevent things from flying off the shelves.

And having really deep shelves in the door means the shelves in the actual fridge are recessed and with the larger door to accommodate the different freezer size, you need to get on your hands and knees to see what's in the darn fridge. There are three shelves in there, but they are about 4 inches apart. If you arrange the shelves so you can get a water jug on the top shelf, then the other shelves are useless because they are too close together.

Who designs these stupid things and more important, who buys them.

: end vent

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, never let it be said that we did not try to please the customer. Instead of spelt, we have brought in some "dinkle", which is what they call spelt in Germany. It still has a nutty flavor, but it more nutricious than North American or Italian spelt. As for the quinoa, I am having some shipped in from our doxie breeding facility high atop the Andes. We have our distrubutors in Peru and Bolivia, and I have asked them to send in an order of "chisaya mama", or "the mother of all grains", via Doxie Express.

My problem is now what to do with all of this smelt??? Michigan "smelt dipping" season is over as of late April, so there is no market for it there. I have a huge blender, so I could make us all some smelt smoothies for those hot days when you are all looking for a refreshing treat.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G.;553303My problem is now what to do with all of this smelt??? Michigan "smelt dipping" season is over as of late April said:


> And you could keep it cool in my new fridge.
> 
> Come to think of it, this fridge would be perfect for the doxies - it's low to the ground like they are.
> 
> Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the offer, Margaret. I am making up a batch of smelt smooties as we speak. So, I shall send the frozen and chilled smelt to you via Doxie Express. There will be about 3 tonnes of smelt in all. You may use as much of it as you want for you own personal needs. Merci.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the offer, Margaret. I am making up a batch of smelt smooties as we speak. So, I shall send the frozen and chilled smelt to you via Doxie Express. There will be about 3 tonnes of smelt in all. You may use as much of it as you want for you own personal needs. Merci.


Since the specific gravity of a smelt smoothie is about the same as a black hole, the 3 tonnes of smelt should fit in my new fridge and still leave room for my jar of pickles and my water jug.

I'll be waiting by the door........

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Margaret. It should be there within the hour.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I'll take some of the smelt smoothie from you as well if there is any left. Darn time zones, all the good stuff is usually gone by the time I get here.


----------



## SINC

I thought I smelt something fishy in here this morning.


----------



## MLeh

smelt 'smooties' (sic) eh?

Nice to see the level of humour is up(?) to the Shang's usual levels today.

My arrangements for my road trip next week are coming along nicely. There's a reason the guys from the factory call them 'Rambo' trips. (One guy actually asked once if we were going to stop for lunch one day. I looked at him and said 'Wimp.' The next trip he brought along a bag of granola bars to eat during the day. Wimp.) 

Of course, the 'plans' and the 'reality' actually seldom coincide, so it will no doubt be interesting. (We get to do interesting things too. Both depend on the definition of 'interesting', of course.)


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> ...My problem is now what to do with all of this smelt??? Michigan "smelt dipping" season is over as of late April, so there is no market for it there. I have a huge blender, so I could make us all some smelt smoothies for those hot days when you are all looking for a refreshing treat.


Sounds like you've been using the Bass O Matic 76


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Good morning guys.
> 
> Warren, are you sure you spelt quinoa right?


WHO CARES IF I SPELT IT RIGHT!!!!!! I JUST WANT MY SUGAR LADEN CEREAL BACK!!!!!!

Sorry for yelling. I'm a bit on edge without my coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, about 752.8kg of smelt are on their way to you via Doxie Express, along with Ronco's Smelt o Matic blender for your own Smelt Smoothies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Max, yes, that was the old way of doing bass. However, at one or two at a time, volume and consistency could never be guaranteed. Hang in there. My wife lasted 5 days of the detox diet before she threatened to eat one of the doxies.


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - there is a reason the frig was free!!!

Hope everyone is well today.

Marc sent me the most adorable doxie pix. Will post shortly.


----------



## Cameo

Lil Shayla

View attachment 3194


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, about 752.8kg of smelt are on their way to you via Doxie Express, along with Ronco's Smelt o Matic blender for your own Smelt Smoothies.


Thanks so much! Just in time to dig it into the flower beds. I'll pass on the blender as I've borrowed a solar cement mixer to do up the smelt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for posting the pic of Little Shayla, Jeanne. She has nearly tripled her weight since being born on the 20th of May. Thus, she is just about the biggest of the pack. She feeds and then rolls over on her back in contentment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Newfoundlanders and Labradorians have been using caplin as natural fertilizer for hundreds of years. Caplin are somewhat like smelt.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from the Doxie News Networks --

OMAHA, Nebraska (AP) -- The number of people sickened since August by smelt slushies and smoothies tainted with salmonella has grown by more than 200, according to a new federal report.

The outbreak, first reported in February, now includes 628 cases in 48 states, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Thursday. It is the first update on the number of cases linked to the outbreak since early March, when officials said 425 cases had been confirmed in 48 states.

In North America, only Alaska, Hawaii and the Canadian province of Newfoundland and Labrador are have untainted smelt.

On the Chicago Commodity Exchange this afternoon, an ounce of smelt was selling for more than an ounce of gold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, DO NOT use any of your 752.8kg of smelt as fertilizer for your garden. I have a buyer in Saudi Arabia who is willing to pay $18,548,992 Can. for that load of smelt. Do you still have it???


----------



## Ena

Marc, I was wondering about all the Brinks type vehicles around my house! Couldn't get the Dirty Harry types to tell me what they were doing here. I only used 2.8 kg of the stuff so go ahead take the rest and "make my day" with getting such a good sale price.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, welcome to the world of the "rich and famous". You shall be henceforth known as the "west coast smelt queen". My fee is $992, so your profit is $18,548,992 minus the $992, minus the price of smelt for 2.8 kg at apx $700 Can. an ounce. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Ena

Marc, am not very good at arithmetic so I'll it to you to figure out the balance. I'll set up a direct transfer to the The Shang Charity Foundation. Please keep the news of this donation between the two of us. Am a fairly private person and would prefer anonymity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, the Can. dollar is up to .9422, so 2.8 kg = 6.16 pounds = 98.56 ounces.
An ounce of gold sells for $676.90 X 98.56 = $66,715.264 US = $70,718.179 Can. Subtract this from $18,548,992 minus my $992 fee. 

All bow down to the Western Queen of Smelt.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Shang Charity Foundation's current undertaking is to locate the lost Shang members, such as Carex, Matt, Minnes, lotus, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

At 29 degrees it is like an oven in the house. I have escaped to the A/C comfort of the motor home in the back forty.

At 30+ for the next few days, I may just stay here permanently.


----------



## winwintoo

I don't know what the temp is outside, but after having the windows closed all day because of the intermittent rain, it's like an oven in here too. I turned on the A/C in the bedroom and will play on the computer for a bit until it cools down enough to sleep.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Marc, Western Queen of Stink is a more apt title. Garden has been invaded by every cat in the neighbourhood drawn by the odour. Sure hope it's better tomorrow although I doubt it with a high 25 ºC in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh everything is now being served ........... except smelt.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and welcome to the weekend. Tea and coffee is now being served and brunch will come a little later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine, blue skies and 9C temps with a slight breeze off of the ocean. I am typing this outside on my back deck, with the doxies running about and me sipping a cup of hot coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, our smelt comes from Hamilton Inlet, Labrador in the northern part of NL. We got a fresh supply in this morning, so we may again have smelt slushies and smelt smooties made from clean rainbow smelt caught in the glacial waters of the north Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Brunch will include some orange smelt roe as a garnish to our brunch sushi, which will include nori (which is dried and pressed layered sheet of north Atlantic seaweed), hand-pressed patties of nigiri (which is rice), all in a little "pouch" of inari (fried tofu). A bit of green tea will help to wash it all down.


----------



## SINC

Uh, you'll have to excuse me now, I think I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and everyone else. Seems like there is quite a bit to select from in Cafe Chez Marc this morning.

Smog covering the GTA right now so with my allergies I think that I will be staying indoors for the time being to play it on the safe side.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, why don't you and Don come on over to the Cafe Chez Marc here in St.John's. The sun is out, the temps are mild, a light sea breeze is blowing, and you can have all you want to eat from our buffet bruch seafood/salad bar.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Uh, you'll have to excuse me now, I think I'm gonna be sick." Yes, Don, extreme heat will do that to a person.


----------



## SINC

As will that menu this morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, think differently.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. Slept in so still waking up. Looks like a good day out there so should get a move on and take advantage of the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, with your money, you can afford to sleep in. I took the liberty to invest $10 million of your funds in the Smelt Futures Market in both Chicago and Shanghai. After my commission of $174.92 US, I was able to increase the size of your $10 million Can. to apx. $137,972,174.92US. (minus my commission). Not bad for sleeping in, n'est pas?


----------



## Ena

Marc, good work despite the stock exchanges being shut today.

Even with all the money I still do what Malcolm Forbes did. Try to find a parking meter with time left. 

On an hourly water break from the outdoors. It's 18 degrees and clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I got in the "after hours" furture exchange market in Chicago, and the Shanghai market does not follow our trading time and days. 
Re parking meters, I don't think that will ever be a problem for you ever again.


----------



## winwintoo

Don't pay any attention to me. I'm going to curl up here in the corner and lick my wounds. 

I joined another forum today - on a topic that I know a little about - and boy you think some of the GHG exchanges here in the political forums are heated. I feel like I've been run over by a freight train and then kicked to death.

I should know better.

My grandson came over this afternoon with an urgent need for some money and I just happened to have an urgent need to have some trash hauled, so that worked well. I got rid of a bunch more stuff and he got what he needed. It's always nice to have a willing worker when you need one.

It's been pretty hot here to today, but I've been working all day. The work seemed to drag today though. Tomorrow will be better I'm sure.

Well, I'm off to have a smelt smoothie with my dinner,

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

It is 30 here today. Ann is working and I am home alone.

A/C + MH + Cold Beer = AHHHH!


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Don't pay any attention to me. I'm going to curl up here in the corner and lick my wounds.
> 
> I joined another forum today - on a topic that I know a little about - and boy you think some of the GHG exchanges here in the political forums are heated. I feel like I've been run over by a freight train and then kicked to death.
> 
> I should know better.


Margaret: perhaps you'll enjoy finding the various participants in that other forum as described here.

It's a cruel world outside the Shang.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Margaret: perhaps you'll enjoy finding the various participants in that other forum as described here.
> 
> It's a cruel world outside the Shang.


That is too funny Elaine. I spotted several "types" that I could identify.

Now I have the evening off and there's nothing I want to watch on tv so I guess I'll read a book.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, you are obviously not a hockey fan. The Stanley Cup series is on TV you know!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you had a beer when you could have had a cold smelt smoothie or slushie??????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you had a beer when you could have had a cold smelt smoothie or slushie??????


Um, er, ah, oh to hell with it, I did so!


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, the only thing "flamed" here are are char broiled smelt fillets. Luckily, we are all friends here in The Shang ............... and that there are enough smelt and doxies to go around for everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of doxies, they are all just about or just over 2 pounds. They are just bearly opening up their eyes. They stare at you through squinting, watery eyes, not really seeing you. They are struggling to try and walk, but are still too much like little globs of fat and fur to get very far. Still, they are entering their cute phase. We had 7 children over today to see them, with 4 more intending to come by tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

If I could, I would be over to oogle them too, Marc.


----------



## winwintoo

Everyone must be watching the game, there's nothing going on anywhere.

Sigh. I'm not a fan.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you could "oogle them", but they like to be cuddled in the palms of your hands.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to watch the last five minutes of the hockey game. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Little Shayla tipped the scales about an hour ago at a whopping two pounds. She is a big girl at 13 days of age. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to call it a night too. Until the morrow . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Brunch is now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning, blue skies, clean air and 6C at 930AM. We did not have any snow overnight, but there is a frost warning issued for St.John's for tonight. Sadly, the tulips were just starting to come up and hopefully, they shall be spared. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I guess the rest of the sleepy heads are still in bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was up at about 6AM, but it was a nice morning, so I spent an hour or so in the back yard drinking coffee as the doxies ran about chasing each other.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I guess the rest of the sleepy heads are still in bed." Maybe the smell of fresh smelt will wake them all up. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

I'mherebutIcan'tstoptotalkbecauseI'mholdingmybreath.Whatisthatsmell?

 

Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Did someone say smelt???? Mmmmmm Mmmmm.

But since I'm still detoxing, I'll pass today. Anyone care for some spelt, quinoa, and kamut cereal with rice milk? It's really good. Really.

Dinner will be sweet potatoes and grilled chicken (the same as every other night).


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. I think coffee will do just fine for me  Woke up early, looked at my clock, remembered it was Sunday, fell back asleep for a couple more hours. Already sounds like a productive day ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, get a grip. Lightly grilled smelt have no smell other than the tang of lemon and rosemary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, smelt is part of a balanced detox diet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. I trust that I can interest you in a cup of coffee and some smelt oatmeal?


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Thanks for the re-tox diet offerings  

Up early on a day off to get some shopping done early before it gets too hot. Anything over 75 degrees is too hot for my liking.


----------



## winwintoo

It's looking like a good day here too. Got to work this morning, maybe I'll get out this afternoon for a bit.

Dr. G, sorry about holding my breath - I thought the smelts had an odour but I guess I was wrong.

Margaret


----------



## overkill

As long as it tastes like bacon Marc 

Smog is covering the Toronto skyline this morning. I can barely make out the CN Tower from my bedroom window. Terrible stuff to look at.


----------



## SINC

That is the one thing I don't miss about living in SW Ontario Steve. That and the humidity and the lack of really blue skies.

But this may be the cause of your "smog":

"A large industrial building was on fire on Sunday in Hamilton, Ont., with at least 18 firefighting units and 70 firefighters on the scene."

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2007/06/03/hamilton-fire.html?ref=rss


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, yes, the fresh minty smell that is in the Cafe now is from our Smelts Parisianne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, a day of 75F or higher is considered to be a hot day. Anything in the 80's is a very hot day. In my 30 years here in St.John's, it once hit 36C with the humidex for about an hour. While that is normal summer temps in Geogia, or even in New York City, it is considered extreamly hot for St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Terrible stuff to look at." Steve, even worse to breathe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, add that smoke to the smog already around the GTA and you have a deadly situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Doxie News Network --

In Tempe, Arizona, Joey Chestnut ate 59.5 hot dogs and buns to break the world record by almost six wieners at the Nathan's Hot Dog Regional Finals. All winners go to Coney Island, in Brooklyn, NY, where the original Nathan's is located, on July, 4th, for the National Championship.

We are told that no doxies were hurt in this contest.


----------



## Dr.G.

CBC.com just picked up our report from the DNN. I did write to them to let them know that their dateline should read Tempe and not Phoenix. We were first, however.

Calif. man scarfs more than 59 hot dogs in 12 minutes, shattering record


----------



## winwintoo

Please send the doxies. And if anyone has time for a spare thought, I could sure use them today.

Other people see the bright sun shining in June and are invigorated. I see the bright sun and the black dogs of he|| start barking at my heals. Here it is only the 3rd and I lost under the crushing weight of madness.

You would think I'd be used to it by now, but I keep forgetting that it might happen and it sneaks up on me.

Your prayer and kind thoughts are welcome.

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I am able to send five of the six doxies, in that Daisy is busy nursing the 8 pups, who are 2 weeks old today. They have really grown and are just now opening up their little eyes.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you Marc, 5 is fine. Do you mind if I keep them for a while?

Margaret


----------



## overkill

I saw the report of the fire in Hamilton this morning as well Don. Even without it I fear that nothing much would have changed in the midst of these humid days. Trying to do my part and not have to drive around unless needed and just trying to stay cool to keep the allergies in check.

I went for a rollerblade around 6 yesterday evening and was breaking a sweat within seconds because of the humidity and heat.

Marc please send the largest iceberg you get this year into lake ontario. Thanks


----------



## MLeh

Margaret: Always have time to spare a thought.

The black dog always does sneak up, but keep in mind that you are not alone.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Margaret: Always have time to spare a thought.
> 
> The black dog always does sneak up, but keep in mind that you are not alone.



Thanks Elaine. It's good to know I can stop in here any time I want to.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

My daughter has a black dog and he sneaks up on me all the time. Then he bites me and runs.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, we accept you here as we find you


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc please send the largest iceberg you get this year into lake ontario. Thanks." Steve, PM me your email address and I shall send you some pics of icebergs that were just north of here. I sent them to Don, and he was impressed.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> My daughter has a black dog and he sneaks up on me all the time. Then he bites me and runs.


I wish I could bark at these dogs and scare them away - or I wish they would just bite me - you get flowers for a big dog bite   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, just sent you a huge bouquet of flowers via Doxie Express FTD. So, you shall have your flowers AND dogs ............ and with no dog bites. Careful, doxies are notorious lickers of your cheek and ear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Umami and smelt .............. a winning combination.

CBC News In Depth: Senses


----------



## Dr.G.

1C at nearly 11PM here in St.John's, with a frost warning .......... or worse, since there is a chance of showers. So, we could have snow or frost. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Sunrise is at 507AM and the doxies are up just before sunrise. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

The flowers are lovely, and look, you all signed the card. You are so good to me.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you deserve all of our love and affection. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee and breakfast are now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny blue sky morning, with a slight ocean breeze and nearly 10C at nearly 9AM. A nice day for one and all here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc,et all and welcome to a brand new work week. Since my partner is in Ontario on vacation, I will be around the shop most of this week and part of next.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, et all and welcome to a brand new work week. Since my partner is in Ontario on vacation, I will be around the shop most of this week and part of next.


----------



## Cameo

Margaret - hopefully today is a better day. My Shayla is getting pretty
big - let me know if you need her to chase those dogs away.

View attachment 3202


View attachment 3203


She's approx 40lbs now and only 21 wks. She is also fearless.

Don - you should have come to Ontario - that's where I am.............

Marc - thanks for tea.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. The sun is shining here again today after the windstorm we had late yesterday afternoon. I don't think there was any damage here, but we were on the edge of some big disturbance judging by the sky and the ferocity of the wind.

Shayla certainly looks capable of fending off any attackers - I will call on her if the dogs return.

I'm off to work now. 

Thanks for the coffee, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Rainy start to the work week but the allergies are doing fine so I am not complaining! No sun til Wednesday.


----------



## Ena

Quick good morning before I fill the thermos for work and head out the door.

Cool here this morning, a welcome break from the heat and humidity last night. Had a thunder and lightning storm last night too. Lasted five whole minutes. Only in Victoria


----------



## SINC

I'm off for my morning walk. We'll see how the old legs hold out today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Little Shayla is apx. 2 pounds and 2 weeks old.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Still a fine sunny day with blue skies and 13.5C, which is probably our high for the day. We shall see. Off to look at the icebergs in about an hour or so. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Take care on your walk, Don.


----------



## SINC

Well, the walk was among the most painful of the past week. My hips were just burning and I had to stop frequently. Such is life. I was prescribed 200 mg capsules of Celebrex for this condition, but I am loathe to take them given past problems with this drug. I will have to suffer much more to consider using them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I know what you are fearing re Celebrex, in that my daughter was on this for a couple of years. I have found that cortisone shots in my knee are very helpful in taking some of the pain away when walking. Is this an option for you?


----------



## SINC

No Marc, sadly that is not an option. The pain is caused by the arthritis in my lower back and the lack of any cartilage in the lower four vertebrae. This translates to extreme pain in what I would swear are the top portions of my hips on either side.


----------



## SINC

No Marc, sadly it is not an option. The extreme pain that feels like it is in my hips is actually caused by arthritis in the lower four vertebrae of my back, compounded by the fact I have no cartilage left between those same four bones.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> No Marc, sadly it is not an option. The extreme pain that feels like it is in my hips is actually caused by arthritis in the lower four vertebrae of my back, compounded by the fact I have no cartilage left between those same four bones.


Don, if walking aggravates the problem, why do you do it?

My back situation is such that if I push the vacuum cleaner around, I'm in agony for a couple of days. My doctor's advice was to hire someone to vacuum or live with the dirt - stop vacuuming.

It hurts when I poke myself in the eye with a sharp stick. The remedy is abstinence, not more practice   

Just saying,

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, I am not yet ready to accept that I cannot walk like I did most of my life. This is one thing I intend to fight every inch of the way. I bought the back doctor's book and his advice is if you do it long enough, your mind will win over your bad back.

Onward I say, and be-damned the pain!


----------



## winwintoo

Quick, count the doxies!!

Bones dangling from iceberg spark curiosity among scientists










Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is problematic. I have sciatica, but that is nothing compared to the pain you must be experiencing. Good luck, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, yes, herds of doxies once roamed Canada, from the prairies to the island of Newfoundland. Sadly, when the ice age came, many of these doxies were trapped, and some perished atop of the great glaciers.


----------



## Bolor

Don, Don't be afraid of the Celebrex. I think it got a bad rap after those other pain killers were taken off the market. It was a life saver for me when Rheumatoid Arthritis attacked suddenly. It is an effective pain killer. Shouldn't more than 200 mg. per day tho'. Maybe you could get 100 mg pills and take them twice a day?

I stopped taking them after the RA subsided. The other meds I take reduce the effect of the RA. and I feel much better now. Unfortunately, Celebrex is only a pain killer and doesn't cure anything.


----------



## Bolor

Margaret, I'm glad those black dogs were successfully chased away and you can again enjoy the sunshine.:clap:


----------



## Bolor

Margaret, I am glad those nasty black dogs are gone and you can enjoy the sunshine again. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Bob. Welcome back to The Shang.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Marc. I try to get in once in a while. This time it only took two days to catch up on all the reading 
I'm busy this month with the Cancer Society. We have four _Relay For Life_ events this year. I'm going to Kapuskasing this weekend, Timmins next weekend and Elk Lake the following weekend. I went to Hearst last year so don't have to go there this year.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Don, Don't be afraid of the Celebrex. I think it got a bad rap after those other pain killers were taken off the market. It was a life saver for me when Rheumatoid Arthritis attacked suddenly. It is an effective pain killer. Shouldn't more than 200 mg. per day tho'. Maybe you could get 100 mg pills and take them twice a day?


Thanks for that Bob, but I will only take one if I cannot function. I can always take a Tylenal 3 or a Percacet if I am in that much trouble.

I just hate to begin to rely on something new and I only have the 200 mg capsules, so less is not an option unless I open them and take half per time. I've been told that is not a wise option. 

I also worry about the stomach and bowel bleeding the prescription warns of as being a possibility with prolonged use.


----------



## Dr.G.

My doctor wanted to put me on all sorts of prescription pain killers for my knee, but I declined. I needed to know when it really hurt and to then stop walking about or climbing stairs, or shovelling snow. I thought I was in for some arthroscopic surgery, but the knee was too far gone, and I am not willing to have a knee replacement just yet. So, the cortisone shots a few times a year will have to do for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Evening all, just tuning into the hockey game to see the Sens down late in the third. Need a goal now!


----------



## Ena

I've been sucked into the vortex that goes by the name of Facebook  As if I needed another time waster. 

Goodnight.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, it is way past my bedtime. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee, freshly baked goodies and smelt de jour are now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> I've been sucked into the vortex that goes by the name of Facebook  As if I needed another time waster.
> 
> Goodnight.


Good morning all.

Ann, I believe I saw you over at the ehMac group on Facebook.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee, freshly baked goodies and smelt de jour are now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


No smelt for me this morning Marc, just spelt. I'm still detoxing for another week.


----------



## Dr.G.

We aim to please here at the Cafe Chez Marc, Warren. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Marc. Another rainy day ahead of us today. Some dark clouds rolling in over the airport as we speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. We have your smelt just the way you like it in the mornings.


----------



## Ena

Warren, yes, that was me you saw on Facebook.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. Just finished the last dregs of coffee but will put on a fresh cup. If this weather keeps up, I'll have to consider a "Bolor Special". Boy it sure swings to both sides of the spectrum. Last week we were sweating and this week the parkas may have to come out Ah well, all we can do is complain about the weather, not fix it (at least not in my lifetime):lmao:


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Another bright and sunny day here in Alberta.

Facebook eh? I joined but found on one I knew.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Steve. We have your smelt just the way you like it in the mornings.


I shall not turn it down


----------



## overkill

No Facebook for me. I have held out so far


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, a wise choice. Might I suggest our smelt a la mode for an after lunch snack?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Good morning all. Another bright and sunny day here in Alberta.
> 
> Facebook eh? I joined but found on one I knew.


You can be my friend Don.


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> Warren, yes, that was me you saw on Facebook.


Well it's good to put a face to the name.


----------



## winwintoo

So after you join FaceBook, what do you do there?

I joined and when it asked for my name, I foolishly put my "name" in the blank, thinking, naively that my "real" name would be kept private. Not so as it turns out. Now I can't find a way to unsubscribe so I can remove my name and go with an alter ego that I keep just for these sorts of places.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Found it! Deactivated that account.

When I'm feeling up to "company" I'll sign up again.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

So I signed up, but I can't find any of you. I have no friends ............ only the doxies are here to ease my pain.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So I signed up, but I can't find any of you. I have no friends ............ only the doxies are here to ease my pain.


Go to "groups" enter ehMac, then "join group".


----------



## Dr.G.

Just "met" Don there in FacebookLand. Strange new world.


----------



## Cameo

Couln't find how to register without giving my email password so I think I will pass.

I will stick here in the Shang. We posted our pix in the thread that McNutt started anyhow so I know some of the faces. We can always post our pix here too if we want.

Have to get Shayla a new crate. She outgrew the second one.
Went to buy a used one but although seemed brand new it looked a little bent out of shape. So, bought new and if I can keep in reasonable shape then can 
sell for half price.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## SINC

It started to rain here an hour and twenty minutes ago. The sky just opened up and it poured with howling winds and hail. I am in the motor home listening to it on the roof. I got soaked running in to close the house windows. The streets are covered in water as the storm sewers cannot keep up. The thunder is deafening and satellite TV has been gone since it started. I have never seen satellite disappear for over an hour so It must be one huge system. The odd thing from listening to the radio is that the south side of Edmonton is sunny and clear, only about 20 km away. This is supposed to keep up for the next few days. Good thing I love the sound of rain on a flat roof.


----------



## Beej

I remember that from Edmonton. One, sudden pouring rain and hail and, two, very different weather in different neighbourhoods. Strange, but it can be fun unless you're stuck in it without comfortable shelter.


----------



## SINC

With tornado warnings issued just now for Morinville some 16 km north and Spruce Grove some 20 km west, it is much more exciting now that residents in those two communities have been ordered to seek shelter in their basements.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, the pups could still sleep three to a shoe box. However, when they were born, all 8 could have fit in a shoebox. I'll send you an update of Little Shayla and her mom (as a warm pillow).


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from DNN -- Doxie News Network

YouTube - Wake Up With Someone Different


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready, as always, along with some steamed or boiled smelt and fiddlehead fern. Yum, yum.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc Thanks for the pic - I will post soon.

Cool night last night, went down to five, going down to 8 tonight
and then up to 27 tomorrow. Had to put the blanket back on the
bed. Shayla only keeps one side warm.

My mom is going to take in an application to work (she works at Timmies)
for me so that I can get a few extra hours over the weekend. That should
help things for awhile. My kids getting jobs would be the solution.
I never heard back from that interview so I guess they found what they 
were looking for. C'est la vie, back to the grind.

Don, I too like the sound of the rain on my trailer roof for some reason.
My trailer is smack dab in the middle of bush - farthest tree is about 20 ft
away and the rest are closer. Driveway is about 200 ft into the bush
so no chance of anyone seeing my trailer or me seeing anyone else. No power other than battery, no water other
than what I haul in.................no outside lights, no cars, no noise - positively
wonderful. No problem being there alone, just love it. Nothing like a huge 
thunderstorm at night alone in the bush. Leaves one feeling mighty small in the scheme of things with all that power. Awesome.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Jeanne. Being deadline Wednesday, I will grab a coffee and then I am off to file the columns. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Sorry to hear about the application. Have faith. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. You are off to file nothing/nowhere. Sit down and have some breakfast ........... I made your favorite ............. Scottish oatmeal ..... and some boiled smelt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took the doxies out at about midnight for the last time and it was about 9C. Woke up to take them out at about 7AM and it was 15C. Now, at just past 10AM it is 21C and partly sunny/mostly cloudy, with a 92% humidity reading. I had forgotten what being hot outside was all about until today. I am NOT complaining, mind you.


----------



## SINC

Given I had completed much of the work yesterday, I am now finished filing the columns and a bowl of oatmeal does indeed sound good.

I'm gonna pass on the smelt though.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Quick grab of some coffee and I am off to the races. Sorry for the short drop in.


----------



## SINC

Did someone mention races?

WeinerDogRaces.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Steve. Neither of you are going out that door until you finish your breakfast of oatmeal and smelt (for Don) and Wheaties and smelt (for Steve). Those growling, snarling doxies are there for a purpose. Now, sit down and eat.

Here's a little something to entertain you while you eat.

YouTube - Wake Up With Someone Different


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife always knows when I am watching this clip, especially the part when the doxies stampede and I chuckle out loud.

YouTube - Sprint dachshund commercial


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don and Steve. Neither of you are going out that door until you finish your breakfast of oatmeal and smelt (for Don) and Wheaties and smelt (for Steve). Those growling, snarling doxies are there for a purpose. Now, sit down and eat.


Sorry Marc, but I left my smelt under the table for the other dogs long before you barked.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife always knows when I am watching this clip, especially the part when the doxies stampede and I chuckle out loud.

YouTube - Sprint dachshund commercial


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, no problem. Smelt is good for the doxies .................... and I mada a great load for all of you. So, now you can just sit down and have your oatmeal and boiled smelt.


----------



## SINC

I guess I am going to have to play the age card here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Don, the "age card" will do you well in this situation. I see you are being fed by Rock Mean, our chef, so that is the way it is going to be until you finish your food.


----------



## Dr.G.

I see you are finished being fed like an infant. So, you may now go and be productive outside today. See you for lunch ................. smelt melts, with your favorite cheeses. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## overkill

Marc, thank you for the link. Unfortunately my company has now begun to block all of the youtube and facebook sites in an attempt to get people to work more. Unfortunately we are a web development firm and so some of these sites we go to for R&D to keep up to date with how things are done.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I had never seen a doxie swim before today:

YouTube - Dachshund Swim


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it is questionable wheter a "double dapple" is considered a doxie anymore. The CKC and AKC are having trouble with this mixed breed of doxie because of all of the health problems.

Re doxie swimming, Rootie, the father of our first litter, liked to swim in ponds. He would keep his nose above the water and dog paddle and twirl his tail like a propeller. He looked like an otter in the water.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. Being fed like an infant is part of my job description except in this "PC" age we have to call it food assist  

I'm a restless sleeper so I've been waking up my dog again. Three times last night she thought is was time for her breakfast. Sadly, I'm going to have put and end to her sleeping with me and make up a spot for her on the floor beside my bed. Wish me luck


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Ann. In the winter time, the doxies cling to me because I am usually very warm. In the summer, they stay clear of me because of my body heat. We now crate all of our dogs at night. They are warmer/cooler in their personal crates and feel safer there as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to let the older doxies roam into the back bedroom which is our whelping box area. We want them to start looking at the pups, in that in a few weeks, they shall be interacting with them. It is all part of the "circle of life", and especially important for doxie training as attack dogs. They need to function as a unit, one force that takes actions quickly, takes no prisoners, and lives by the motto "Death before Dishonor". The pups are just now opening up their eyes and are cute. Once this cuteness ends, they become killers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Still 17.5C but there is a bit of a breeze to keep everyone cool. I think I shall finally turn off the furnace until November.  Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Just finished up a late dinner and caught the end of the hockey game. No more hockey for a couple of months, so lets turn our attention to baseball? Oh I just cannot get excited about that sport.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with scrambled smelt, smelt sunny side up, smelt sunny side down, poached smelt and fried smelt.


----------



## medic03

Mornin all! Not sure what our weather is going to be like today here in TO. Kind of cloudy at the moment. We had a lovely reprieve from our nasty smoggy, humid air this week. A perfect summer would be one where we would have a cold day like that every week to cool things off - guess I am just a northern girl at heart - never complain about the cold in the winter it's this summer weather that I can't hack. But enough about the weather let's get down to breakfast. I think I am up for scrambled eggs on toast with some nice strong coffee. Course tea and a freah fruit plate is always on hand (Warren what are you detoxing with today?)


----------



## medic03

oops Marc looks like we bumped into each other... I think I will have my breakfast over yours...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. "I think I am up for scrambled eggs on toast with some nice strong coffee." Try some smelt instead.


----------



## medic03

I really really appreciate your offer but I think I must insist on the scambled eggs


----------



## Cameo

I am with Treena for breakfast thank you. Although my dad used to fry smelt in butter and I remember enjoying it.

Morning everyone.

I sent in a copy of a letter/petition I am distributing on animal cruelty to both the KW Record and the Hamilton Spectator - but they haven't published it as of yet.
I really hope they do. I am leaving this at the Humane Societies, Pet Stores, Vets in the area and I have forwarded it to London for my breeder to put out for me as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, live dangerously this morning. "Think different".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Good luck with the petition.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Good night's sleep and wake up to some smelt. Does not get any better than this


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we actually named out best selling smelt after you -- The Steve Steamed Smelt Special .............. sort of like the Bolor Special.


----------



## SINC

I was going to come in this morning but the smell of fish lately has driven me away.


----------



## Sonal

Ah Treena, one day you will come to love the humid, sticky smog. 

Good morning everyone. Not being a fish-eater, I think I will take the scrambled eggs as well.


----------



## overkill

Thanks Marc. I have never had anything named after me on a menu before!


----------



## Dr.G.

Because of the heat and humidity across the land, we have been churning out smelt smoothies and smelt slushies by the barrel load. It is a real hit from Victoria, BC to St.John's, NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 31C humidex again today. We got the same yesterday with a 32C humidex. This is VERY hot weather for any time of the year, but especially strange after the coolest/wettest May since the 1880's.


----------



## winwintoo

No smelt smoothies required here. It feels like it's going to snow! Cold and windy with the sun shining brightly - never a good combination.

Just finished another batch of work and printing off the results, so will take a break before tackling the next job.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 25C and 31C with the humidex, Margaret. The doxies refuse to go outside. Pups are even spreading out in the whelping box. When they are cold, they cluster together. When hot, they spread out.


----------



## Cameo

Well - the editor of the one paper contacted me and asked me to condense my
piece to 300 words and resend. Here's hoping


----------



## MaxPower

medic03 said:


> (Warren what are you detoxing with today?)


Same old.

Heritage O's with Rice milk and Apple Juice, Sweet Potato Fries and an apple for lunch , Chicken and either sweet potato or brown rice and veggies for dinner. Snack is Rice Cakes and Almond butter.

Can you say flavour explosion?


----------



## SINC

One good thing about it Warren, you're not making me hungry!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Can you say flavour explosion?" Warren, can you say "steamed smelt"??? They are finger-lickin' good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost 6PM, which can only mean one thing -- there are smelt on the BBQ. There is already a lineup at the "smelt on a bun" tent, but you know that I treat my customers first.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Almost 6PM, which can only mean one thing -- there are smelt on the BBQ. There is already a lineup at the "smelt on a bun" tent, but you know that I treat my customers first.


Just what I want for supper. I nice pork chop smothered in sauteed smelt and onions. Hmmm, hmmmm, good!

It is still windy and cold and my back is not allowing me to get my furniture moving done as I had planned, but I've made enough of a mess of it now that back or no back, I must get more of it done.

People think I'm just lazy, but it's my back. Honest.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Don are you making your annual trek to Dog River this year? Or did you sneak in and out without letting us know.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Just what I want for supper. I nice pork chop smothered in sauteed smelt and onions. Hmmm, hmmmm, good!" Margaret, we do liver and smelt the same way.


----------



## SINC

here are some shots Marc sent of the pups with their eyes open:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for posting these, Don. They are still in the "I look stoned" phase of eye development.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don are you making your annual trek to Dog River this year? Or did you sneak in and out without letting us know.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Margaret, we never sneak anywhere and the trip is not by any means annual. We tried and failed last year due to me being ill. 

We want to surprise our buddy in Nipawin who just got the Order of Canada by having the group of the friends who nominated him, meet us there for a steak fry at the Dog River Hotel. That could be as early as next week depending on how it all shakes out with the people invited who are from Calgary, Victoria and the Yukon so it takes a bit of organization. Depending on their availability, we will invade Dog River soon.


----------



## medic03

Sonal said:


> Ah Treena, one day you will come to love the humid, sticky smog.


 You'd think that after living down here for 16 years that I would have at least gotten used to it - I love the northern air just without the black flies and skitters.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for posting these, Don.


Too cute! 



Dr.G. said:


> They are still in the "I look stoned" phase of eye development.


As in if you remember the sixties, you weren't there?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> We want to surprise our buddy in Nipawin who just got the Order of Canada by having the group of the friends who nominated him, meet us there for a steak fry at the Dog River Hotel. That could be as early as next week depending on how it all shakes out with the people invited who are from Calgary, Victoria and the Yukon so it takes a bit of organization. Depending on their availability, we will invade Dog River soon.


Are you going to have a pitchfork fondu?










If you have a spare moment - coffee's on me.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> If you have a spare moment - coffee's on me.
> 
> Margaret


We plan on getting to Regina to the studio one day during the weekend, so I will give you a call when I get in. Only problem is I can't seem to find your cell number from last year. Maybe PM it to me so I can call?

And please, don't tell Ann we have a date.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> And please, don't tell Ann we have a date.


Why? In case I'd be jealous? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"As in if you remember the sixties, you weren't there?" I recall some of the 60's and I was there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got a fresh load of smelt in from Lake Michigan. Someone has to prepare them for tomorrow's breakfast treats. "Smelt on a shingle" and "Smelt Benedict" are two treats that will be ready by dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Any more smelt and The Shang is off my list of places to visit.

Sorry, but enough is enough.


----------



## winwintoo

Did you get my PM Don?

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Yes I did Margaret, thanks. I will give you a call once I know what the agenda for our gathering turns out to be,


----------



## Beej

TGIF to all. A long week comes to a close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have tea and coffee, smelt goodies for everyone but Don. For him, we have his favorite breakfast treats to make him smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Beej. Yes, Thank God it's Free-smelt day, when all the smelt, in all its forms, are free. This dates back to the time of Jesus, when meat was not eaten on Friday, only fish, such as smelt.


----------



## overkill

TGIF indeed! Its the word of the day that really is not a word. Marc I will take my smelt special but please dont let Don know. We really enjoy his company and dont want him to leave the Smeltgri La....I mean Shangri La!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Yes, The Shang without Don is like a day without doxies ................ or smelt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must go now. We are trying to wean the pups away from Daisy's milk as they are starting to get sharp claws and early teeth. I am using a blend of goat's milk and smelt. Let's see if that works. Paix, mes amis. Catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## overkill

Have a good day Marc. Would love to see any new pictures of the pups when you get a chance. Cheers!


----------



## Ena

Marc, does the new food for the pups find your house having the odour of a smelt-er?


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, best to PM me your email address if you want me to send some pics to you. Unless Don or Jeanne post the pics I send to them, I have no way of sharing them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, you should know that both smelt and puppies have no smell.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, best to PM me your email address if you want me to send some pics to you. Unless Don or Jeanne post the pics I send to them, I have no way of sharing them.


Dr. G. You can post the pictures yourself by using the "Manage attachments" button that's below where you write a new post. 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I'll try this, Margaret. Merci.


----------



## Ena

Time to dig out the manual to the phone so I can put numbers on memory dial. Now to remember where I put it 

"British Columbians have one year to get their dialling fingers in peak physical condition.
As of September 2008, B.C. will be the first province to require 10 digits be dialled for local calls, instead of seven, the Canadian Radio-television and Tele-communications Commission (CRTC) announced Thursday."


----------



## Dr.G.

Here goes ................


----------



## Dr.G.

It worked. Thanks, Margaret. Free tea/coffee and smelt for you for the rest of your life at the Cafe Chez Marc. The first pic is that of four of the pups, the second pic is a picture of Rosie, the female from the first litter who we kept, and the last pic is of Rootie, the father of the first litter, and Daisy, the mom of both litters, when she was a pup.


----------



## winwintoo

Good job! Very nice pics! The pups are so cute, but I think I'll stick with having a virtual pet so I don't have to get up in the middle of the night and let them out  

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, there is no letting these pups out in the middle of the night. During the day, especially a hot day like today, they sleep.


----------



## overkill

Great pics Marc. Thank you for sharing. It looks like they have received a lot of love already!


----------



## Dr.G.

Love from us, and love and caring from Daisy, their mom. Once she weans them, we have to care for them, as her job is done.


----------



## Cameo

There you go Marc! Puppies!!!!!

Unfortunatly I didn't get time to spend with my puppy this morning. My son had to feed her and take her out cause last night during puppy zoomies she knocked my alarm clock off the night table and I didn't notice the buttom moved to the OFF position. Needless to say my son is coming in my room this morning stating that it was 6:07. I leave the house at that time. Up, dressed and out of the house in about five minutes. Hair is a mess but thank goodness for wrinkle proof dresses.

A lady from the newspaper called me about my letter and I think they will publish it in a couple of days. She was an animal cruelty officer for six years and this is an issue close to her heart. She told me to keep it up and commended me for my letter as well as wanting to know what city I lived in.


It is turning dark outside here so I think we will probably get the storm they are calling for.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Jeanne, re you letter. It needs to be read by many.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ah, yes, the "puppy zoomies". We know of this quite well. A tornado with fur.


----------



## SINC

Sniff ... sniff, sniff?


----------



## winwintoo

Don, that smell is the "fire cracker shrimp pasta" that I made for lunch.

Or it could be the vicks that is helping me breathe.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Ena said:


> Time to dig out the manual to the phone so I can put numbers on memory dial. Now to remember where I put it
> 
> "British Columbians have one year to get their dialing fingers in peak physical condition.
> 
> As of September 2008, B.C. will be the first province to require 10 digits be dialed for local calls, instead of seven, the Canadian Radio-television and Tele-communications Commission (CRTC) announced Thursday."


We've had ten digit local dialing in the 604 area code ever since the rest of the province was split off to 250. Rather silly in our little town - everyone just gives the last 5 digits of their phone number. Almost everyone shares the first five digits - (604) 88. (Anyone with a 740 number is a 'newcomer'.) End the 88 with a 6- you likely live in Gibsons, 5 - you probably live in Sechelt, and 883 is Pender Harbour. Only those pesky Creekers can have either 5 or 6 to confuse us all. But when it comes to actually dialing ... it's 604 88 ... whatever until all 10 numbers are fingered. Thank goodness we don't use rotary phones anymore!


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicks??????? Uh oh. No one eat the minted smelt.


----------



## SINC

Snif ... sniff, sniff? I thought I still smelled smelt. Bye.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have been trying to spice up the smelt with other exotic scents, in that smelt does not have a smell. It is like tofu, which does not have a real taste and only takes on the taste of whatever it is with.


----------



## SINC

I hate tofu as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if this is going to cause you that much grief, I am willing to forego the use of smelt in various products we make here in The Cafe Chez Marc. I will use smelt on those days when you are away in your RV. Is this a satisfactory compromise? 

Before you answer, consider the look on this little one's face after I told her that there would be no more smelt slushies.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Sorry, but the clips are unedited.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to take the last of the smelt to a local food bank. At least someone appreciates good food. See you all on the flip side. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc. Please give all the pups a scratch for me. Cheers!


----------



## medic03

Ena said:


> "British Columbians have one year to get their dialling fingers in peak physical condition.
> As of September 2008, B.C. will be the first province to require 10 digits be dialled for local calls, instead of seven, the Canadian Radio-television and Tele-communications Commission (CRTC) announced Thursday."


We've (Toronto and surrounding areas-3 separate area codes) have been dialing the 10 digits for local calls almost 10 years. It has become the norm - you don't even realize you are doing it until someone from out of the area tries to make a call and can't figure out why the phones around here don't work


----------



## SINC

There is talk of yet another area code for Alberta next year, bringing us up to three.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to the weekend. Fresh tea and coffee is now being served. Being the weekend, I set out some butter and hot sticky buns to tide us over until Big Willie's BBQ opens for brunch.


----------



## medic03

Don, I am soooo glad you are cooking today. Real food for a change. Must grab a quick bite then head off to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Working in the garden kept me busy all morning.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Working in the garden kept me busy all morning.


Morning Marc, by my count you still have around 15 minutes of morning left.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Don, I am soooo glad you are cooking today. Real food for a change." Treena, this cuts me to the quick. I have just now finished our luncheon menu and now I shall have to give it to the doxies. Here is what you have all missed:

Arugula and Apple Salad, with BC and NS apples
Broccoli Frittata
Quiche Lorraine
Strawberry Compote Crepes
Apple Carmel Wontons
Apple Ham Puffs
Sun-dried Tomato Pizza
Almond Cream Cheese Stuffed French Toast
Swedish Oven Pancakes (Ugnspannkaka)
Tea/Coffee with freshly baked lemon/pistacio biscotti


----------



## Ena

Good thing that I had an apple and some cheese in my purse seeing as the mouth watering luncheon has disappeared.


----------



## SINC

Drat!

I would have loved a piece of that Sun-dried Tomato Pizza.

Any chance the chef could whip up another for tomorrow?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Any chance the chef could whip up another for tomorrow?" Our chef was even more insulted than I with your comments about smelt, and Treena's comments about his cooking. Thus, I can't say what he will make for anyone but me .......... and the doxies. They dined for the first time on ground chicken and some goat's milk. Daisy is being worn down by the eight of them who are growing faster than her first six pups from the last litter.

Tonight, they have chicken liver and goat's milk. Talk about pigs at a trough. However, since they loved what Chef Pierre made, and did not complain about the smell, he makes their meals with loving care. Since I am allergic to dogs, I don't smell much of anything (other than the scent of fresh tulips and lilacs for some reason). Thus, he cooks anything I want as well. So, maybe if you tell me what you want, I'll ask him to make this meal and slip it outside to you.


----------



## SINC

Well, they say a temperamental chef is one of the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

This evening, Chef Pierre is making us some tagliatelle with prosciutto and asparagus, and some other treats he will not discuss. He is such a profectionist.

Brunch tomorrow was going to be a seasonal fruit medley with fresh lime and mint, 4-cheese and red pepper souffle, and Meyer lemon and crunchy almond waffles with four kinds of syrup. At least this is what I am having for brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing YouTube video. YouTube - Battle at Kruger

I could see Daisy doing that if another dog, other than one of our doxies, came near one of her pups.

YouTube - Harbour Deep Dachshie Pups


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to help my wife feed the pups. They get pablum and goat's milk at their bedtime meal. Chef Pierre's son, Jean, milked the goat himself, and his wife, Monique, pasteurized it herself. I can't wait to see what surprises he has for some of us tomorrow morning for breakfast and brunch. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## medic03

I'll be up early for breakfast Marc:love2:


----------



## SINC

Me too, even if it is a Sunday.

Ann and Crystal have left for the airport to put our son Greg on the red eye to Halifax after a 10 day holiday here with us.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

Sorry, I couldn't wait for Chef Pierre for breakfast. I am done my detox and I am starving for real food. So I took the liberty of making a hearty breakfast of bacon, sausage, pemeal bacon, eggs, french toast pancakes, waffles, hash browns, toast, cereal, pastries, fresh fruit, oatmeal, omelets, grits and coffee (lots) tea and fresh squeezed juice.

I hope everyone is hungry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Since Warren has kindly made breakfast, I shall dine alone. Chef Pierre has outdone himself this morning --

Apple and amarette cream cheese omelette and/or a broccoli and sun-dried tomato frittata

Herbed quiche in a ham crust

Huevos ranchero 

Spanikopita

Newfoundland bread pudding

Kiwi and strawberry smoothie

Butterscotch baked pears, or cinnamon skillet apples, or cherry clafouti 

And, for just my wife and I, Croque Monsieur.

Chef Pierre made these at the Cafe Marley, at the Louvre in Paris. Here is the recipe

Croque Monsieur

3 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/3 cup flour
2 -1/4 cups milk (divided)
Salt and freshly ground pepper
Pinch of nutmeg
2 cups grated Gruyere or Swiss cheese
1/2 cup beer or wine
4 slices French bread
4 slices ham (Black Forest works well)


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, Marc et all from a wet Alberta with rain in the forecast for the next 10 straight days. A hearty breakfast indeed is welcome on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Partly sunny and 23C this afternoon. All is quiet. I won't go into what I had for lunch since many of you would regret mocking Chef Pierre and his various smelt specialties. Needless to say, you missed a grand meal. Maybe I can convince him to serve the "non-believers" in the group to his special birthday supper. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Little Molly with her first toy ............... plays with it and then sleeps with it. As well, the pups having their first real meal was an experience. Will send the video in to YouTube .................. if they will accept it. Needless to say, it was not a pleasant sight to behold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chef Pierre said he will extend full meal privilages to any and all who said disparaging words re smelt, so long as they say nothing any time smelt is on the menu. So, you folks are in luck. Just wait and see what Chef Pierre has in store for us all on July 14th -- Bastille Day.


----------



## SINC

That Little Molly is a doll Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, we may be keeping her depending upon her show quality. This is when it gets tough to raise dogs from pups. Up until now, they are just lumps of fur and fat, and feeding machines. Now, they are interacting with each other and with people. They are three weeks old today and in a couple of weeks will be walking better so that we can invite children from the neighborhood in to our kitchen for puppy socialization/puppy play periods. As we get attached to them, it is hard to know that all but one will likely be sent to another home. Such is Life.


----------



## Ena

Sorry I missed breakfast this morning, although it would have taken a fork-lift to get me out of my chair to get to work as it all sounded so yummy. 

Big TV fell off a stand at work today and just missed my feet. I'm pretty sure I swore I got such a fright. Took three of us to lift it up. Amazingly it still works. That was the third bad thing that happened today so I was so glad when my shift was over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, bad luck comes in threes, so you are due to a break. I shall have Chef Pierre whip you us a treat just for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Been a long day for me too. Over and out.


----------



## Dr.G.

See you on the flip side, Don. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to a brand new week. I am up and ready to go as I have a bunch of work to get done so I can leave for Dog River on Wednesday. I will take two days to get there as I travel through Maple Creek to see my sister for an overnight visit.

Our friend who got the Order of Canada is in for a surprise. We invited the three other chaps involved in his nomination, his children as well and filled the local hotel to boot. Should be a great weekend but I have to cut it short and leave Sunday a.m. to be home by mid day Monday.

That means I won't be making it into Regina like I had hoped. Our schedule for Friday and Saturday is so tight that it is not possible. Maybe I can get there on the way through in July.

I put on the tea and coffee and will return later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Morning all. Thanks for the coffee. Chef Pierre is busy making a great breakfast .............. smelt free ............ and heart-healthy. He does some sort of delight with Irish oatmeal that is to die for .......... except it is healthy fare.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Try to think of assessment as a treasure map and instruction as showing children the way to the hidden treasure." My student just wrote this in one of my courses, and I thought I would share it with you all. It is so very true.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Sad that it is Monday but that only happens once every seven days, so I can deal with that. Weekend away from the computer was a nice change. Looks like I have some reading to catch up on The Shang. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve.


----------



## SINC

Well my day is not starting off well. I had to take Ann in to emergency this morning. (Her kidney stones are giving her terrible pain.) I wanted to stay but she insisted I leave and get a few things done. I went to the office and did what had to be done and just got back home.

I will now shower and shave and head back up to the hospital. I think that secretly, she might just be pleased to see me back there with her.


----------



## overkill

Sorry to hear the news about Ann this morning Don. Hopefully she will be okay and the pain will subside. I think you are right in that you will make her happy heading back to the hospital to be with her.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with Steve, Don. Going back to see Ann is the right thing to do.


----------



## SINC

Just home for a bite of lunch and to let the dog out after three hours at the hospital. Ann was in such severe pain that she was shaking uncontrollably and claimed her arms were numb from the elbows down. She could not feel her hands. The nausea was so severe she was retching with nothing to bring up.

They gave her a cocktail of meds to lower her blood pressure, stem the nausea and relieve the pain. When I left they were awaiting tests to determine proper kidney function before taking her for a CAT scan.

I am to return at 2:00 as she is currently sleeping. So, my afternoon agenda is rather set for me today.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Meet the Breed - Dachshund - Eukanuba

Watch and listen to what they say about wirehaired dachshunds. Very true, except for the part about the dog food. Eukanuba is not a very good dog food, at least in our opinion.

We feed our doxies natural foods. Even Chef Pierre approves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chef Pierre has requested that I compile a list of your favorite meals. He takes to heart our motto "We aim to please". Thus, submit your favorite meals and it shall be yours someday in the near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, sold all of our smelt to the company that produces Eukanuba. So, The Cafe Chez Marc is officially a smelt-free zone.

YouTube - Meet the Breed - Dachshund - Eukanuba


----------



## overkill

Afternoon all, work is almost done. Just enjoying posting to ehmac from my safari browser on Windows. Thank you Steve Jobs once again 

Don, I hope Ann feels better upon your return this afternoon to the Hospital.


----------



## SINC

Just back from the hospital again. Our daughter has taken over the shift for me. Ann was doing real well, that is until I left. Since Crystal has arrived, she has had two major attacks and the morphine isn't working that well.

She definitely has a stone which showed up in the CAT scan and has almost passed into the bladder. They don't want to go in after it if possible. They would rather she passed it, but like the doc said, they don't have to stand the pain.

I am NOT good with these attacks and am thankful I was only there for two of the four today.

So here I sit, waiting for a phone call on what will happen for the night. I can sense they want her out of there, but when the pain hits, they rush to her aid, so who knows what they will finally do for the night.

I put on a pot of home made soup as I know when has have nothing today but a couple of bottles of water. We shall see if she gets here to try some.

I really hate it when this happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, there is little we can do or say to help Ann. As for your stress and concern, we are here. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## medic03

Don, hope Ann is able to pass her stone and is home to rest in bed beside you tonight.


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Chef Pierre has requested that I compile a list of your favorite meals. He takes to heart our motto "We aim to please". Thus, submit your favorite meals and it shall be yours someday in the near future.


Tomato rice soup, homemade bread and some nooky (get your mind out of the gutter) It's an old family recipe made with flat noodles, cabbage, and pork.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, you wish is Chef Pierre's desire. FYI, he pronounces it as "new-kay". His wife, Suzette, is not amused, but he is, afterall, a true Frenchman. C'est l'amour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, hopefully, tomorrow morning shall bring some good news about Ann. She is in our prayers. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla, from Marc and little Shayla ........ and the other 7 doxies. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Treena, you wish is Chef Pierre's desire. FYI, he pronounces it as "new-kay". His wife, Suzette, is not amused, but he is, afterall, a true Frenchman. C'est l'amour.


Chef Pierre is a good man hope there is no hard feelings with the ..... old issue of....the stinky... stuff...


----------



## MaxPower

Don,

My thoughts are with Ann, you and your family tonight. Hopefully the stone will pass and she will be pain free.

Try to get some sleep and take care.


----------



## SINC

Good news in that Ann is now home after being released with all types of pain killers and is currently resting checking the inside of her eyelids after a cup of the broth from my home made soup.

Crystal is out filling her prescription and I will stand watch over her tonight.

I find it very difficult to witness the one you love so dearly in such pain and be helpless to do anything but offer a quiet word of encouragement, a touch on the head or hold a hand. But it is all I know how to do and I am good at it.

Night all.


----------



## MaxPower

Rest in the comfort that she is now home where she belongs.

Have a peaceful night Don and Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, Chef Pierre is still sulking about the reaction to his Smelt Supreme, so the less said about this topic the better. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news, Don. May Ann sleep as soundly tonight as a doxie puppy.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc. And I will be sure to show her the picture. I showed it to her before and it is her favourite shot of the pups of all those you have sent or posted.

Thanks all for the kind words too everyone.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, I do hope Ann has a good night tonight as does everyone in your house. Sounds like a very long day for all of you.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Tea and coffee is now being served. Ann slept the whole night through. I on the other hand, had a fitful night and am up early as usual even after retiring about midnight.

I now have two days worth of tasks to complete in one day so I can depart tomorrow for Maple Creek and then Dog River, so I had better get started.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Remember, whatever you want for breakfast shall be yours, compliments of Chef Pierre.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hope that whenever you read this, Ann is feeling much better. We could always send her a pup rather than just a picture to ease her pain.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Tea and coffee is now being served. Ann slept through the night but I did not and am tired after retiring around midnight and arising at 5:00 this morning. Today I have to complete two days worth of preparation so I can leave tomorrow for Maple Creek and then on to Dog River.

Later . . .


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, Marc and all. I am glad to hear that Ann slept through the whole night and got some needed rest Don. Hopefully today will be a good day for her. Sorry to hear about your sleeping troubles, I think I fell under the same last night as well as my room was too warm to sleep in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. How is Life treating you this fine morning?


----------



## overkill

Other than a warm night's sleep, things are well this morning Marc. Lots of sunshine and warm temperatures. No clouds in the sky. How are the pups doing?


----------



## Cameo

Well, I am glad Ann got some rest, I missed the post yesterday so feel badly that I didn't at least send thoughts your way Don. She has you so all will be well and don't minimize the help that the touch of a loved ones hand can be. Sometimes a hug or touch can be of more importance than the painkiller.

If you didn't get much sleep then you better be careful driving today. Drowsy driving is dangerous too.

Morning Marc, Steve - hope your day goes well.

View attachment 3254


Little Shayla and David making a dinner mess.


----------



## overkill

Looks like you have a couple of trouble makers on your hands Jeanne  Hope that you have a great day as well. Cheers!


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It's been busy around here, but I thought I would pop in and say hi and check out the cute pics of the pups.

Don I'm glad to hear Ann is doing better. It's too bad you won't have time to stop in Regina this weekend, but maybe in July.

Anyways, I should get back to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the posting of the pic, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Looks like you have a couple of trouble makers on your hands Jeanne." Steve, I hate to break the news to you, but those are 3 week old doxie pups, and Jeanne's Shayla is a German Shepard. Those are two of my 8 doxie pups. We are going to try and take a video of their feeding at the trough. It is a frantic time now that they are being weaned.


----------



## Cameo

Marc's Shayla - on the bottom

View attachment 3255


And my Shayla

View attachment 3256


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, that should help Steve with the distinctions between our two Shaylas. How old is your Shayla?

As for you, http://www.sopranoland.com/episodes/ep02/audio/2-ts-today.wav


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Chef Pierre wants to make something special for Ann. What does she like to eat? As for you, he would like to know http://www.sopranoland.com/episodes/ep02/audio/2-ts-howufeelin.wav


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Chef Pierre wants to make something special for Ann. What does she like to eat? As for you, he would like to know http://www.sopranoland.com/episodes/ep02/audio/2-ts-howufeelin.wav


Marc, the chef could prepare her rack of lamb, one of her favourites that she can only get when we are out as I do NOT do lamb at home or anywhere else.

And as for me, I am feeling just fine, thank you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Chef Pierre suggests either his Bar-B-Que Lamb Chops with Honey-Soy Glaze, his Grilled Lamb Chops with Cucumber Mint Sauce or his Grilled Lamb Loin Chops with a Mango Mint and Pine Nut Relish. Which might she like?


----------



## Cameo

Marc - she is five months old on Thursday and 47 lbs as of two days ago.
So, according to a chart on GSD growth she is right on track (it stated 44lbs but hey). Shepherds are not supposed to be big dogs really - sort of medium size really.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, little Shayla was 3 weeks old on Sunday, and is tipping the scales at just over 2 pounds. She is a chub.


----------



## SINC

Marc, Ann would love the Grilled Lamb Loin Chops with a Mango Mint and Pine Nut Relish. Please thank Chef Pierre for his great choice of menu.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Ann's wish shall be Chef Pierre's command. Paix.


----------



## medic03

I have to say we have some very cute pets around the Shangri-la. Marc since ehmac was down the weekend the pups were born we never did find out who won the pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, pup #1 was born on May 20th at 5:55AM. So, since no one predicted 8 pups, no one won that pool. I would have to go back to a posting just before the 20th to see who selected that date. They are getting a free puppy ........... or a puppy picture ......... I can't remember which.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

What? I am the first here? I didn't bring in anything for breakfast, I am not quite awake yet <yawn>.

Well, I can make tea and coffee and leave that for everyone, < Hmmmm, lets roote around in the frig, here we go, there is some fruit, jam, bread for toast and some marmalade>..........okay, no one will be without then.

Hope everyone has a great day. Had to laugh last night as we walked a little further down one of the country roads and there was a herd of cows and calves.
Shayla plunked her butt down and watched them entirely fascinated. They saw us too and kept an eye on us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Morning all. 

Jeanne, now that we have Chef Pierre here at the Cafe Chez Marc, there is no need to rush about for tea/coffee/breakfast/brunch/lunch/dinner/snacks etc. He does it all. Amazing.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Jeanne, Marc and all. Thank you for breakfast this morning. Need something to give me energy because my body is crying for a bed right now.

High temperatures seem to put me into slow motion over the last couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just a quick coffee for now, will have a bite to eat a little later. I have to run into the city to pick up some T-Shirts I ordered for our Corner Gas appearance. They simply say, "No Feer Barts" on the front and will grab the attention of many while we sit in the Dog River Hotel as "extras" in the Thursday afternoon filming of the new season of the CTV comedy.

Then I will fill the motor home with propane and head out for Saskatoon around noon and overnight there and on to Dog River tomorrow to arrive by noon.

The campground tonight has WIFI so I can report in, but I doubt Dog River will have the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. Drive carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chef Pierre would like to know if anyone would like some broiled smelt and sweetgrass for a before dinner snack now with Don far, far away?


----------



## overkill

Safe trip Don. I hope Ann is doing better.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I've had my quota of fish for this week. Proccuitto wrapped around a slice of pepper and put under the broiler for a few minutes would go down well about now.

Ride home was a blur today as just before the end of shift we got word that a co-worker had a stroke on Sat. Retired six months ago and only sixty. If you ask me every day is a gift.


----------



## SINC

Good evening all from the Saskatoon West RV Park.

Steve, Ann is feeling much better although the stone has not yet passed, but has pain control and sent me on my way. I think she was glad to be rid of me as I asked how she was doing every half hour or so.

This place is jammed and I squeezed my 30 foot motor home into a 31 foot back in stall. I am a scant 6 inches or so off the roadway.

Oh well, it is only one night and then I am off to Dog River in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Proccuitto wrapped around a slice of pepper and put under the broiler for a few minutes would go down well about now." Ann, your wish is CP's command. He would like to know your choice of wine with your meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Don. Glad to hear that your Ann is feeling better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I don't have to worry about tea/coffee/breakfast each morning now, but the pups are being weaned so they HAVE to be fed. I thought you folks whined in the morning .............. man, they whine and squeak when they are hungry. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. I am awaiting a visit from my buddy's daughter who lives here. She teaches piano until 8:30 and will drop over for a coffee then. Haven't seen her for ten years, so will be a chance to catch up on things. She now has an eight year old daughter, although she is at home with Dad so I won't get to meet her.


----------



## SINC

Had a nice visit last evening and went to bed about 10:45. Awoke to the sounds of birds singing at 3:30 this morning. I am parked right next to a grove of trees and there seems to be hundreds of them. It's like a symphony out there right now. Last night I heard a Meadowlark, my favourite call among birds. It takes me back to my childhood and we don't have them at home.

It never really got dark here last night. It stayed pink in the west, then north and is brightening now as the sun is near rising.

I have about another 300 km to drive this morning and plan to break camp and leave around 8:30 for a noon hour arrival in Rouleau.

Showers in the forecast should help keep the bugs off the windshield. They were terrible yesterday, so I have some cleaning to do before I leave. With 32 square feet of windshield, it does take a while, but I use a long handled squeege and some windshield washer bug solution which works just fine.

I doubt I will have WIFI for the next four days, so I will bid you all a good day and have a nice weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has taken care of all your needs I trust.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a safe and carefree trip, Don.


----------



## SINC

What a fantastic sunrise this morning here in Saskatoon. I thought you all might enjoy it with me:


----------



## Cameo

Beautiful sunset Don. Thanks for sharing. Glad to hear Ann has the pain under control.

Have a great trip.

Morning everyone. Thanks for tea.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone.

Don, great to hear that Ann is feeling better from the pain. Beautiful morning here as well, sunrise woke me up 2 minutes before my alarm this morning.

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Beautiful sunset Don. Thanks for sharing.


SunRISE Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

I always liked the rising sun here in St.John's, knowing that when it first touches us, everyone else is still in darkness. Thus, the joy and warmth of a new day and sun will then spread across this great country of ours. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C as we approach noon.


----------



## Cameo

Well I obviously wasn't awake this morning. <Yawn>

Tempers flying here at work...............sad cause it is a nice day outside.
Not as hot as yesterday but still nice and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, remember your "Way of the Doxie" mantra which brings serenity and tranquility to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and sunny at just past 6PM here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, on Saturday, June 16th, the doxie pups will be 1 month old. So, we are going to throw them a party at the Cafe Chez Marc. Chef Pierre is making them a special mixture of ground chicken, goat's milk and pablum. We shall dine on much finer fare. So, no presents please, but do join us in the festivities.


----------



## Ena

Marc, sorry not in the mood for festivities at the moment. Had a meeting at work today and 35 jobs will be eliminated. My job is safe but feel for co-workers who will be laid off. It will also mean our work load will increase. Early retirement sounds pretty tempting at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, that truly is not good news. I am able to retire in Sept., but won't, in that we could not live on what I would receive on retirement benefits. Still, I have never envisioned being laid off. Not sure if I would have the strength to handle this sort of strain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has taken care of all sorts of food and drink, so I am able to enjoy a morning cup of coffee out on the back deck. Currently, it is 13C at about 8:40AM. A beautiful sunshine with blue skies and a slight ocean breeze. A grand morning.


----------



## medic03

Mornin Marc: quick coffee and off to work I go. Feels like it is going to be another blamy day here. Sun is bright with a bit ofr haze this am.
Don, I hope you arise to the same beautiful sunrise as yesterday


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF is back and I am glad. Have my friend's stag to attend tonight. Should be a little bit of fun and relaxtion to end the long work week. Just coffee for me this morning Marc, thanks. Cheers everyone.


----------



## Cameo

Well, I hit the sleep button too many times (and ignored Shayla's crawling all over me) and slept in - so grabbed my hairdryer and brushes - dropped my son off at work on time and washed my hair here at work..............thought what a way to start a Friday morning.




BUT...........nice surprise (I had forgotten about it) my income tax (which wasn't going to be much) was deposited in my account with enough to pay the two bills
that were stressing me out so much in the past three weeks. YAAAYYYYYYY - I feel sooooooooooooo good now - oh happy day!!!!!!!

Hope everyone else's day goes as well.

Take care

Jeanne

ps - my puppies (third) crate is being delivered today as she has outgrown the second one so she will be more comfortable too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, good news re the tax refund. Shayla must be growing by leaps and bounds. Little Shayla just passed 3 pounds and is a real chub.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, you need more than just coffee. It is just after noon.


----------



## MaxPower

We got some new neighbours recently.

The first, a widowed lady (nice enough mind you) has this little yappy dog that looks like a miniature pit bull (although it isn't) does nothing but bark all day and night long. To top it off, it is vicious. this past week it has attacked, to my knowledge 3 different people on 3 separate occasions. The one attack was a contractor putting up her fence right in front of me. She did nothing except in a very calm and mellow voice to the dog "Bad Dog'. That is not controlling your animal. If this thing ever got loose, I fear for what might happen. Let's just pray that it never comes after my children. I just heard that it attacked her grandson and the grandson got into trouble for the attack.   

We just found out last night, my other new neighbour, again nice enough guy, has pigeons. These things have been flying around the entire neighbourhood roosting on our deck, our neighbours deck, on our shed etc. everywhere but in their own bird house. I checked with the by laws and the birds have to be in a coop (they are in bird houses), be banded, the owner can only let out two at a time for their flights (he lets them all go) and must belong to the local Pigeon club.

Welcome to the neighbourhood.


----------



## overkill

Maybe a second cup then, thanks Marc  Half way done the day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, that does not sound like good news. Does the dog look anything like this? If so ................. move ............. and move quickly. You do NOT want to see what they are like when they get angry. Move away quickly and don't look back. I have seen what Pit Bulls can do to livestock.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Second cup coming up. Any lunch???


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I have a new mantra for you to say to yourself, over and over again. We use it at dog shows to get the doxies up and ready for the next show if they have not won in a previous show. Here is it --

Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail.
- Confucius


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Remember your mantra. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Good Saturday morning everyone. Not sure if Chef Pierre works weekends so I will start breakfast and see if he comes in later. I think I shall whip up some eggs benedict and some strong coffee and tea. I only have to go into work for a couple of hours this am then I am free free free for the first weekend in a long time yeah!


----------



## medic03

On a sadder note. I came home last evening to find my fish vertical (straight up and down at the bottom of his house). This is my first pet that has died on me. Not sure what I should do with him.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Treena and all. Thanks for breakfast but sorry to hear about your loss. What kind of fish was it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Chef Pierre is making lunch as we speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your loss, Treena. The loss of any pet is difficult.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, Chef Pierre works 24/7. It is amazing how he can do it, but he says that I have the tough job taking care of 14 doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot afternoon. Mowed the lawn this morning and washed the cars. Now I am trying to work in the garden, but it is hot. 24C with no humidex but no ocean breezes and no clouds. Hot ........ hot ........... hot ............. and loving every minute of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 24C at nearly 6PM, but a bit of an ocean breeze is making it a grand evening.


----------



## medic03

She was a beta fish (and yes I know Beta fish are usually males but I didn't know that and started calling her Daisy) she was a 'fancy' fish:heybaby: Now I have to figure out what to do with her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, a proper burial would be appropriate.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received a "request" from YouTube to change the title of our clip of the doxies fighting to survive. This is part of their training, based on the model created in China from the legend of Shou-Lao. Shou-Lao is a 25' long horned serpentine dragon. He is fast and strong with razor sharp teeth, and he can breathe fire. I can't reveal the original title, but it was changed to "Puppies at Play". How lame.
YouTube - Puppies at Play


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Marc, amusing to watch the puppies moving about and enjoying life.

Slept most of day and feel so much better for it. Always a relief that I wasn't coming down with anything and just needed a good rest.


----------



## MaxPower

How about a burial at sea? Flush it or toss it in the Lake.

I had this Pleco once that got really big and one day I came into the office (where I had my tank) and found it floating. I flushed it but it decided to go down backwards. Pleco's pectoral fins have a spiny edge at the front and when I flushed, the fins spread out, almost as if it were trying to hang on. It must have taken me ten flushes to get it down.


----------



## medic03

MaxPower said:


> I when I flushed, the fins spread out, almost as if it were trying to hang on. It must have taken me ten flushes to get it down.


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
I don't have a problem filleting a fish, nor do I have a problem dissecting a fish but for some reason I am having a problem going in and getting him out of the bowl - he is at the bottom. I will have to do it tomorrow arghhhh!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny Father's Day, with 18C at nearly 9AM and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, when the time is ready, you will find the strength. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone and a Happy Father's Day to all the Dad's out there.

I woke up this morning with both of my boys giving me their homemade cards (the best kind) and my gift. An Apple TV!! Not to rub it in or anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Happy Father's Day. The Apple TV is a fine gift, but the homemade cards are more memorable. Trust me on this reality of fatherhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a party. Guests are now just starting to drift on out after coming here to celebrate the doxie pups birthday (one month old today). Some strange gifts from certain guests -- a royal puppy potty from QEII, a solid gold puppy potty from Donald Trump, a stack of papers for the pups to pee/poop on from Conrad Black, and a book entitled "Doxies for Dummies" from Bill Gates. Steve Jobs showed me the next version of the iMac. Cool!!!!!!!!

All in all, now is time to relax with my Shang buddies and let them come to the special party for those here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Here is the latest YouTube uploads. They are starting to play and fight.


----------



## Ena

How kind of Her Maj to think of the doxies birthday with her own birthday this weekend. 

Trying to think of gift to bring to the party. Organic sheep's milk from SSI?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Liz (as she said I could call her), tried to create "dorgies", a cross between a dachshund and a corgy. I'll stick to doxies.

Thanks for the sheep's milk, but the doxie pups can only have goat's milk.


----------



## MaxPower

In all honesty Marc, I haven't really taken much time to look at the Apple TV. I have however looked at the kids cards over and over. That is what means the most to me. We had a great day together. That is what makes Father's day. Not materialistic things. Although I'm not getting rid of the Apple TV just yet.

We went to my Father-in-Laws place to spend time with Grandpa, then we went to Riverside Park in Guelph with the boys to ride the train and merry go round. Then back home to play in the blow up pool and have a beer. I also had a nice phone conversation with my Dad. We will go up and see him next weekend where we will go fishing at a stock pond near his place.

A good day indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, my son even called from Calgary to wish me a happy father's day. This was nice. I have saved all of his homemade cards he made for me over the years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny day here in St.John's. 18C at 830AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

With Don on a short vacation, things are very quiet here in The Shang. Guess he is the life of the party. We should throw him a "pink" welcome home party when he returns.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Hope everyone's weekend went well.

The garden that I have waited to do for the entire weekend is now
pretty much done and I am fairly pleased. There is still more to do
but this is a start.










I have been working on the corner by the stairs. There were some straggly
forsythia bushes there but my landlord helped me pull them out.

Picture doesn't really show the garden very well so far. I want to get a bird
bath for the far right of the front lawn (or maybe for the side lawn which is
almost as big and I also want to put in some impatients along the front and
the side. I planted roses down the side of the house but don't know if they
will get enough sun there - I only bought the $3 kind to find out - if they grow
great, if not then something else.

Marc, thank you for the mantra - you always know what to say. Give each of the pups a one month old birthday hug for me.

Hope that Don is having fun.

Treena, losing your pet is lousy and sorry to hear it - I think you have probably solved your dilemna by now.

Warren - glad you had such a good day with your kids - you will carry these memories forever and they will warm your heart just as much 40 years from now as they did yesterday.

Ann - hope you are well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, great looking garden. As for the mantras, think of Life like a garden, full of beauty and a few weeds, each coexisting together.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Took a weekend away from the computer so looks like I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Care for some smelt smoothies? A real summer treat, especially with Don out of The Shang.


----------



## MaxPower

Life's a garden. Dig it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Warren. What you are to be you are just now becoming.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Greetings all from Saskatoon! Who says ya can't get close to the stars of Corner Gas? (They even liked the T-Shirts we gave them. Well, Brett and Hank did!  )

Had a great time in Dog River, but a fierce wind and rain storm has waterlogged me in Saskatoon. Four hours to make 250 km in 90 kph winds and driving rain was no fun, not to mention the 110 liters of fuel it took to come just that far today. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on your journey, Don. Welcome home. Have a beer ........... and, dare I suggest it, some fresh sm............ No, forget about that. Just a been and doxie puppy to pet to calm your nerves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wait ................ Don is in Saskatoon, and not The Shang. I misread his post. So, it's smelt for everyone ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pics, Don.


----------



## SINC

Here are a few more. (That's the back end of my motor home in the pic to the left of the hotel.)


----------



## medic03

Very cool pictures Don, wish you would get home so we don't have to have smelt again...
As for my fish yes I finally did the deed and got rid of her. I have to say I wasn't too close to this one. I was a lot closer to Daisy the original. This latest was called Daisy Too (as in also not Daisy the second). Daisy the original died on Christmas Day (she went to play with baby Jesus) at the babysitters so I didn't have the task of flushing/burying her. That is two fish in one year. I think I had better stick to plants...


----------



## medic03

Jeanne, your new place is very quaint. I see why you are enjoying it so much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, have you considered a doxie pup?


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, of course, a doxie pup cannot be flushed down the drain. However, when they are little, you could eat them if smelt is not to your liking.


----------



## medic03

Oh the last one is so cute I could just nibble on his little ears.


----------



## Moscool

Express greetings to all. Somehow things are last year: no time to devote to the Shang the attention it deserves. Give it another 3 weeks...


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, I now see why you love your house so much. Thanks for asking after me. I'm fine now, just needed a good rest.

Don, fabulous pics of your stay in Dog River.

Unsettled mood at work with so many job loses looming but have to try and be cheerful for the residents sake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, those are two of the new pups. One is bound for Vancouver and the other to Brazil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon soir, Francios. Comment sa va?


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, here is a little ear to nibble on. I have just told Molly that she is going to be sent to Vancouver Island .................. to be eaten. Look at her expression and tell me that you would not rather eat smelt than this poor pup.

She is pleading with you to spare her life and treat her with love and kindness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. No time for anything this morning as I prepare for the trip home. I want to get going while the winds are down. Later . . .


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. We have some hot coffee and tea with honey ready to go. Grab a mug and enjoy. Also we have pancakes, crepes and waffles for everyone with lots of toppings of your choice. Fruit platter is on the table so pick away at it. Cheers!


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. 

It is supposed to rain today and I truly hope it does, my grass needs it desparately.

Don - have a safe trip home.

Marc - how could you do that? Poor Molly, he wasn't being kind was he..........we all know that he would never let anything eat you so lift your head up high.

Moscool - we've missed you, please pop in more often. Hope life is treating you well.

Steve - thanks for breakfast, you are a very good cook!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has outdone himself this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - how could you do that? Poor Molly, he wasn't being kind was he..........we all know that he would never let anything eat you so lift your head up high." Jeanne, don't blame me. Treena has little Molley's fate in her hands. She can eat her of give her a loving home. Don't shoot the messanger.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## overkill

Pretty nice storm just went by us. Lots of rain and wind, and low on the thunder and lightning. Where is everyone today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, send some thunder and lightening this way. I miss those sorts of weather events. 9C and rain here in St.John's. Very quiet. Still, the gardens appreciate the moisture.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doxie Global Positioning Device on Don's RV has him nearing home. Thus, we now have to hide all of the smelt and not use the s word. He'll never know.


----------



## SINC

You're right, Don is home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, mon frere. How was your trip?


----------



## Dr.G.

Quick, hide the smelt ........................ What, Don? No, I did not say anything. What? Yes, the doxies sure do smell. Puppy smell .......... Who? No, I said Celtic music ................


----------



## SINC

The trip was just fine thanks. The body is too old for this kind of week long party though. It will take me a week to recover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the memories shall help you recover. I long for a break of any kind. My vacation shall be five days in New York City in late August.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Time I called it a night as well. Good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Sweet dreams............


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> " Treena has little Molley's fate in her hands. She can eat her of give her a loving home. Don't shoot the messanger.


 Molly will be safe with me ( I think she will fit in my pocket )


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> The trip was just fine thanks. The body is too old for this kind of week long party though. It will take me a week to recover.


Sounds like a good ratio to me...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has us covered in breakfast/brunch goodies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bless you, Treena. Little Molly is just over 3 pounds now, so you might want to just let her nap on your lap. It is amazing to see them now, looking up to you with their little eyes, and then wagging their little tales when you acknowledge them with a smile. Thank you for your kindness, Treena.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Francios. Thick London-like fog again this morning here in St.John's. So, how is Life treating you on the other side of "the pond"?


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and all. A quick grab of coffee and off to work. already Wednesday, seems like this week is passing by quickly.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. No socks and sunglasses day here. First one in ages and feels good.


----------



## SINC

*Sleep, blessed sleep.*

:yawn: Well, 12 hours abed and only awake for a half hour during that time to have a warm glass of milk and a piece of toast.

Day one down and six more to go. 

Oh, and good morning all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Now, back to bed ................ sweet dreams..........


----------



## SINC

Actually, that is not a bad idea Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cuddle up with a doxie or two and have a long nap. See you in the morning. Paix.


----------



## Moscool

Hi Marc & Jeanne

Thanks for your good wishes

Stupidly busy and walking in the unpleasant fog of pain killers following dental surgery about sums it up...

So it makes me a bit grumpy...

I guess it will be better after the week-end... ready for the next round of surgery... (told you I was grumpy)

Anyway, all in the Shang look good. I'll go and hide again for a while. Will resurface later...


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon soir, mon ami, Francios. Get well soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and still foggy here in St.John's at 1010PM. It is starting to spoof the doxies because it is so low to the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I, on the other hand am just waking up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Seems you are now on St.John's time. Good for you.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and all. I am now back on Edmonton time. Where's the coffee?


----------



## medic03

Mornin, hot fresh coffee would go well right now


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Chef Pierre has made his special Prairie Brew just for you. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice weather to start off the day and looks to continue right into the weekend. Dropped by to see my dad last night and say Happy Father's day since he was away over the weekend. As I was leaving saw a skunk run into his backyard and luckily the dogs were already inside as we have had our experience of the Jack Russels trying to run after a skunk and getting blasted  Not fun for us either.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve. Last time the dogs got blasted, did you use the old "soak 'em in tomato juice" trick?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Doxies don't chase skunks, luckily. Of course, we don't have skunks here on the Island of Newfoundland.


----------



## overkill

SINC said:


> Morning Steve. Last time the dogs got blasted, did you use the old "soak 'em in tomato juice" trick?


Actually we did at first but that really does not help when you get a direct hit from a skunk. We found a better solution:

1 quart 3 percent hydrogen peroxide (fresh bottle)
1/4 cup baking soda (sodium bicarbonate)
1-2 teaspoons liquid dish soap.

Worked like a charm and when my cousin's dog got sprayed a year later, it was off to the store for the same remedy and the dog was plenty thankful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, don't forget about this weekend and the gala event of the year. It's Don's birthday on Monday, but I have to work. So, I thought we would throw him a surprise party on Friday night, lasting until Sunday night. Then, when he wakes up on Monday morning ......... or afternoon ........... or whenever .......... he will truly be grateful for having lived to be 63 .......... or 65 ............ or whatever.

So, Chef Pierre has agreed to cater the whole affair. All of Don's favorite smelt-free dishes will be there, so all you have to bring is your own self and a smile. 

Come one and come all. This should be a blast. Newfoundland's own The Great Big Sea has agreed to provide the entertainment. The Shang will be rocking this weekend. 

Remember, this is a secret, so don't tell Don. Act normally.


----------



## overkill

Be glad to join in the fun, too bad the Steve's Smelt Special will not be making an appearance on the menu


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, your Smelt Special is a big hit on those days Don is on the road. However, it IS his birthday party, albeit a surprise party, so we have to stay Don-focused.


----------



## SINC

I miss having Margaret around The Shang the past couple of weeks. I do hope all is well with her. I know, I bet she's on holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I need to ask you a favor. Margaret and her family are coming in on Friday for Don's party. Could you pick them up at the ehMacLand International Airport? Merci, mon ami. 

You would not believe the guest list that shall come sometime this weekend. They are even filming an episode of "Corner Gas" from the Cafe Chez Marc. Cool.


----------



## overkill

Wont be a problem Marc. I am sure the Doxie shuttle service will help me out on this one


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doxie Shuttle Service won't be in operation, what with the Doxie Protection Squad out in full force for crowd control. We have an anticipated 13, 629 people coming. So, since the pups will only be five weeks old this weekend, they can't help out too much.


----------



## overkill

Jack Russell Limousine service it is then.


----------



## Cameo

overkill said:


> Actually we did at first but that really does not help when you get a direct hit from a skunk. We found a better solution:
> 
> 1 quart 3 percent hydrogen peroxide (fresh bottle)
> 1/4 cup baking soda (sodium bicarbonate)
> 1-2 teaspoons liquid dish soap.
> 
> Worked like a charm and when my cousin's dog got sprayed a year later, it was off to the store for the same remedy and the dog was plenty thankful.


 
I was trying to remember that solution - you bet it works wonders, especially when you are trying to deskunk a dog at 1:00 am. Thanks


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I am glad you are online. We would like you to make the presentation of Don's gift tomorrow night. The gift committee was wondering what to get the person who has everything, so we decided to get him even more. I had a jumbo gift certificate in the amount of $682,510.72 from "Things r US". This is where Lord Conrad Black and his wife Barbara, Donald Trump, Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, et al, all shop. They have a sale on now of gold toilet seats with mink covers for the RV, and zero gravity "tank" to help ease back and neck pain. So, if you would be kind enough to hand Don the check tomorrow, I would appreciate it greatly. You could get Shayla to help you drag out the check. Merci.


----------



## Ena

Any invites left for Don's party? As I have to work on Saturday I'd still love come but would have to leave early. I could hand off the invite to someone else when I leave. On the other hand I could come dressed for work and go to work from the party


----------



## medic03

I'll be there with bells on to celebrate the blessed birthday of our own royalty -Lord Sinclair. I'll too have to duck out for a while as I am in the Relay for Life. Judging by the guest list I think you guys will still be partying when the relay is over - I shall return for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, spoke to your boss, and you have the entire weekend off ....... with pay. So, join the party.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, this is exactly why it is a 72 hour affair. The conclusion shall be one NOT to miss. Her Royal Highness, Queen Elizabeth II, shall make a special guest appearance to officially knight Don and make him a proper Lord. I had to promise her one of the doxie pups, but it will be worth it to see Don's face when she hauls out that sword to knight him.


----------



## medic03

will the pups get along with her infamous corgis'


----------



## SINC

Well, I spent the day working. At the shop for the morning and all afternoon in the motor home. Boy oh boy were my guests hard on the old girl. Dust, dirt and mud everywhere. And the bathroom was, well, you don't want to know.

Two days of cleaning has it looking like new.

Seems to be a quiet day around the Shang. Anything happening I should know about?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Don. No, a quiet day at the Shang, as always. Started our kitchen parties with the doxies the other day. We block off the kitchen and let them have a freer run of that part of the house. It is how we get them introduced to the other dogs as well. Was thinking of having they run about the Cafe Chez Marc this weekend, but Chef Pierre has other plans. He's the boss.

How is your back these days?


----------



## SINC

Actually, I quit the meds when I returned from Dog River and not only is my back sore, so are my knees. I took them daily for the past three weeks in anticipation of the trip, but I want to try a few weeks without them.

No pain, no gain as they say. I still have yet to try the more powerful Celebrex and will only do so if I absolutely cannot stand the pain.


----------



## Ena

Marc, thanks so much for arranging for an extra day off! If I had had to work on Saturday it would have been my sixth day in a row. 

Sure hope that it's not too warm to wear my kilt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, one fact that us dog owners may find particularly interesting is the fact that Queen Elizabeth II introduced the Dorgi, when one of the Queen’s corgis was mated with a dachshund named Pipkin which belonged to Princess Margaret. She currently owns four Dorgis! Queen Victoria had a smooth-haired dachshund named Boy, who has his own statue next to Windsor Castle.


----------



## Dr.G.

"And finally, the corgis - the Queen has owned more than 30 since 1944 when she was given her first, Susan, as an 18th birthday present. 

She later introduced a new breed of dog known as the "dorgi" when one of her four-legged friends mated with a dachshund belonging to Princess Margaret."

BBC NEWS | UK | Palace publishes Jubilee facts on Queen


----------



## Dr.G.

Good news, Ann. You get double time for this time off. Guess you have a generous boss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what does your heart specialist say about Celebrex?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have a "few" things to do tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, what does your heart specialist say about Celebrex?


It was prescribed by my GP. When I questioned it, he had consulted with my cardiologist who agreed it was fine used in the manner they prescribed Celebrex.

The bottom line is "only when it hurts bad".

I still believe I may never take this stuff. I will have to hurt awful bad and then maybe use it once.

I dunno, it just bothers me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre is off this morning, getting ready for this weekend's "birthday blast", so I am making tea/coffee/breakfast/brunch once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my daughter, Shaina, was on Celebrex for her hip, until she had surgery. Yes, it helps, but I too was very cautious as to how much and when we gave it to her.


----------



## Cameo

Marc, Shayla and I would be pleased to present Lord Sinclair with his check. Shayla is getting stronger all the time so this should present no problem. She
likes to help me do everything anyhow - including sending emails. Nothing like
a 50lb German Shepherd landing on your desk in front of you. She helps me
dig the garden (always has to dig in the same spot I am), mop the floor (she is on the end of the mop), rake the lawn (guess where she is, she's a momma's girl) but she leaves me to do the vacuuming in piece - it is the westie that attacks that. So, pulling out such a big cheque should not be an issue.

We need to know the timing though as we are participating in a poochie walk to support the humane society which I am looking forward to.

Ann - I will wear my kilt as well - my tartan is green/blue, what colour is yours


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we have from Friday night to Sunday night to have the presentation. QE II will have Sunday night to herself to knight Don properly. I think that Conrad Black is going to nominate him for the House of Lords. Wonder what that will do to Don's Canadian citizenship? I hear that PM Harper is going to make a law allowing Don to hold both honors. The US did this sort of thing for Winston Churchill just after WWII, making him a US citizen while still being a British subject.


----------



## Cameo

Marc, Shayla and I would be more than happy to present Lord Sinclair with his cheque. Shayla is getting stronger all the time and helps me with everything 
anyhow so this should pose no problem whatsoever. 

She helps me rake the lawn (she is on the opposite end of the rake of course), mop the floor (guess where she is), take a bath, dig in the garden (she needs to
dig the same hole I am) and send email - nothing like a 50lb German Shepherd 
jumping up on your desk in front of you, so I am positive that she would love to
help me with this. She is a Momma's girl after all.

I gave her a bath last night so she is a fluffy fuzzbutt now and very pretty. I generally have a face full of fur in the morning because she buries her face on
mine or in my neck and then jumps all over me when the alarm goes off. She 
has finally stopped using her paw on my face thank goodness - or so it seems anyhow.

When I get up in the morning I generally have bunnies eating in my yard. I was
watching one yesterday morning and a very large doe stepped out from behind the big spruce trees in the back. Nice way to start the day - I slowly stepped back onto the porch and quietly let myself into the house to go get my camera but I thought she was gone when I got back outside so put my camera away. Went to get into the car to go to work and there she was on my landlords driveway. She had gone behind the barn and through the gate to his driveway and stood there
looking over the bushes at me. Beautiful.

Anyhow, let me know what time Shayla and I are expected because we have a poochie walk to support the humane society tomorrow. Great way to socialize my dog and support them at the same time and should be fun if Shayla doesn't act like a dolt. She has figured out that barking is fun and raising her hackles make her look macho. Which means that I am going to have to find more places with dogs to take her to so she gets used to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, this is why we try to expose our pups to other dogs as soon as they have had their first shot. A show dog needs to be friendly around other dogs in the show ring.


----------



## Cameo

I was just going to scream thinking that I had to type all that out again.
After the first one I got a stupid..........you are not connected to the internet
p blah blah blah....... checked and no post. So I typed it all out again. Same 
thing..........you are not connected..........
I was going to post the above for the third time because I checked and no post
in the thread but decided to get out of the Shang and come back in to find that
BOTH posts are there. Sheesh.


----------



## Cameo

I have been taking Shayla to Farmers markets, pet stores, to my moms with her two dogs and five cats and to my landlords with his three dogs for the past three
months and she has behaved well other than pulling at the market cause there is
too many people. She greets other dogs with a sniff and she is very reserved about it so there hasn't been a problem. Just last weekend though when we
went back to the landlords (we have only gone twice)she had her hackles up with the other three but the larger shepherd there tries to hump her (he is fixed it is a dominance thing with him) and the other pup has her by her tail and the other is ganging up from the other end so I think she was just overwhelmed all at once there. The other time her hackles were up a JRT rushed at her while we were on a walk and I think that was a reaction to the terriers actions. 
I don't anticipate anything more than her pulling and jumping on me to take her out because of all the people. I don't want her afraid (I believe she is just somewhat nervous, not afraid in crowds) but she has to get used to it too as I won't have a dog that I can't take anywhere I please. She doesn't behave badly other than pulling and jumping on me in a crowd, she ignores the people, says hello to those who stop, sniffs noses with other dogs so I don't think I am putting her in a position that will make her fearful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I have been having that sort of problem, only in The Shang thread, as you have experienced. I copy all of my longer postings, just in case.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc and Jeanne. A rainy day here in Alberta.

Here is a tip for you two. When posting, use the "Post Reply" button on the lower LEFT side under your avatar. If you do get the no connect message, just use your back button and your entire post is still there.

Using the "Quick Reply" on the lower right does not save the post if this happens.

You're welcome!


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Sorry but this is just a short stop to pick up some coffee and get the day started. TGIF!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Steve. Stay awhile and smell the roses.


----------



## Cameo

SINC said:


> Good morning Marc and Jeanne. A rainy day here in Alberta.
> 
> Here is a tip for you two. When posting, use the "Post Reply" button on the lower LEFT side under your avatar. If you do get the no connect message, just use your back button and your entire post is still there.
> 
> Using the "Quick Reply" on the lower right does not save the post if this happens.
> 
> You're welcome!


Thank you but that is what I am already doing. And when I go back it is to an empty box - so I checked the thread and no post, therefore I typed it out again.
Same thing. Didn't see my post until I left the Shang and returned and TWO posts. ??? I am going to take Marcs advice and copy the longer ones. Too frustrating to type out a long post twice.

Hope your back is better today. 

Awfully quiet these days in the Shang, no mischief, no parties, no fireworks, nothing. Sheesh. No werewolves (Where the bedoobers IS Carex?) I miss him.

Where is Peter? Glad to see Bolor and Moscool popping in and out once in a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Carex went to Palm Springs for "the cure" of his Weredoxie Syndrome. Not sure where Peter S. is these days. He pops in and then is silent for months on end. Same as lotus. They are missed. Luckily we have you, our Sunshine Lady, to keep everyone smiling.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Thank you but that is what I am already doing. And when I go back it is to an empty box - so I checked the thread and no post, therefore I typed it out again.
> Same thing. Didn't see my post until I left the Shang and returned and TWO posts. ??? I am going to take Marcs advice and copy the longer ones. Too frustrating to type out a long post twice.
> 
> Hope your back is better today.


I do not understand that Jeanne. When I use the post reply button on the left, I always have all my copy when I page back. Only happens to me when I use the quick reply button on the right.

I wonder why yours is different?????

My back is sore, but bearable thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Apple's CEO, Steve Jobs has placed an order to a French design firm for a 246-foot yacht. Philippe Starck, the very famous French designer will have the honour and the challenging task to provide his design skills for Jobs' ambitious project. Sources have even provided some details on the design of the yacht. They specifically mentioned there will be a swimming pool and special back-support structure for Don.

Job hopes to make this presentation of the yacht as a gift to Don at his party on Saturday. This will look nice next to his "land yacht" RV. Does Don have a wide enough driveway???


----------



## Cameo

Would this yacht do?

View attachment 3316


----------



## SINC

If one had to have a yacht, I would want one like that of pro golfer Greg Norman, known as The Shark:




























Complete digital tour here:

Aussie Rules


----------



## overkill

List of motor yachts by length - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In case someone starts to ask that question


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Don, cool yachts.

Steve, thanks for the yacht info.


----------



## Dr.G.

The party-goers list has topped 15,000, so we have to change the venue for the party. I was able to get a place near Don's home. The Servus Credit Union Place offers many facilities and amenities. These include:

Mark Messier arena
Troy Murray arena
2,000+ seat, performance arena
Centennial field house
Sarasota homes field house
Don Cherry's family restaurant, lounge and outdoor patio (Don is coming himself).

I have reserved the entire place, just in case.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, not a great choice I'm afraid, Marc.

Three years ago I headed a group opposed to building the centre during a plebiscite on the issue. Sadly only 50% of the electorate bothered to vote and it was approved by a margin of 51% for versus 49% against. 

In effect 26% of city residents foisted a 20 year long tax burden on homeowners to pay for this white elephant, the result of which is that we are now the highest taxed city in Canada. The city charges residents $9.00 per day for the use of the facility.

In it's first year of operation it operated at a $1 million deficit. Neither I nor well over half our residents have ever, nor will ever set foot in the place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is that why I had to tell them it was for a Doxie Jamboree rather than an event for ....................... Wait. I am not going to spoil the surprise. So, it's back to the Shang tonight. 

Don, you and I will share a cold beer, just the two of us, and talk as old friends talk ............. OK?


----------



## SINC

That's a deal Marc. I'll even buy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a tab at Ye Olde Dox and Whistle in The Shang. They put all of my drinks on the tab, and I tear up the tab. Owning a pub is a great way not to have to pay for drinks. I feel like Humphrey Bogart (aka Rick of Rick's Cafe Americana) in the movie "Casablanca".


----------



## Cameo

The yacht I posted is the CEO of Oracle's yacht and he is selling it for a measley $200 million dollars. It only costs 13 million yearly to maintain it. What a deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I hear that the yacht that Jobs is having built for Don is beyond what you and I could even imagine.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, I'll be wearing a Munro tartan kilt. It's green, red and some blue. Sure hope Don appreciates us wearing a kilt as I usually wear slacks. 

Sure hope that my gift for Don arrives on time. Had a custom made back friendly throne made up in Sinclair tartan.


----------



## SINC

Ann, that should go well with our family tartan shown here:


----------



## Dr.G.

My gift for Don arrived just in time. The party is about to begin, and I was not wanting to come empty handed. Here is what I got the birthday boy. We had a quick drink at Ye Olde Dox and Whistle and he stepped out to see the car. H sat down on the curb and wept ................. and then he got into the car and peeled away.


----------



## Dr.G.

SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Birthday, Don. I know we are three days early, but your actual birthday should be spent with your real family. Thus, your Shang family has you until Sunday night. Let the festivities begin!!!!


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Ann, that should go well with our family tartan.
> 
> Mac na Caerdadh back at you
> 
> (I have a clans and tartans book)


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, I did not realize that you folks were such party animals. Luckily, there is no alcoholic drinks being served, so no one is getting drunk. Still, I am glad no one is taking any pictures or videos of this party.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to go feed the pups and take the adult doxies outside for the last time. My wife is in Nova Scotia with Fanny, showing her as a puppy for the last time (she turns one on Monday, Sinc's birthday, which is how I remembered). Still, you folks party on. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Mac na Caerdadh back at you
> 
> (I have a clans and tartans book)




Ann, I prefer the english translations of these old Scottish pieces of advice:

"Never marry for money. You can borrow it cheaper."

"They talk of my drinking but never my thirst."

"Twelve highlanders and a bagpipe make a rebellion"

"Be happy while you're living, For you're a long time dead."

"Be slow in choosing a friend, but slower in changing him. "

"Egotism is an alphabet of one letter."

" Fools look to tomorrow. Wise men use tonight."

"Get what you can and keep what you have; that's the way to get rich."

"They that will not be counselled cannot be helped."

" Willful waste makes woeful want."

"If your not in bed by ten o'clock its time to come home."


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Ann, that should go well with our family tartan shown here:


I recognize that tartan. Our dearly departed friend Gerry gave that to you. Something to treasure.


----------



## SINC

Right you are Warren, and here is the note he stuck to the back:


----------



## SINC

I thought it a nice touch to my birthday celebration.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again, just in time to hear the The Black Watch (Royal Highland Regiment) of Canada play "Scotland the Brave" and "Donny Boy" (not to be mistaken with Danny Boy). This was a treat, because I was not sure they were going to get out of Montreal in time.


----------



## SINC

A great party indeed Marc. 

BTW, thanks for that note of support for farmers in that other thread. That was the best birthday gift yet.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning everyone.

It's nice to have the day off as Chef Pierre is preparing a absolutely fantastic breakfast in honour of Don. I can't even describe the food he is preparing except that it smells delicious in here.

What a way to start off day 2 of Don's gala birthday event. Happy Birthday Don.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thanks for the good wishes Warren. A very gloomy day here with solid overcast and light rain falling. It looks like a movie day to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Warren. Yes, Chef Pierre is doing what he calls "72 hours of Don", which is creating a special meal just for Don every few hours. I am having some Irish/Scottish oatmeal with some unique toppings as we speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, re the farmers, people from the city don't really know where their food comes from. However, this is NO reason for them not to care where their food comes from, and to really care about the people who grow this food, or the land on which it grows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lord, what a mess ................. and the party is still going strong. Luckily, we have rented a back-hoe to clean up this mess every few hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what does Ann have planned for you on Monday, your real birthday? I hope she is not trying to compete with QE II's granting you Knighthood and a Lordship on Sunday evening. Tell her that you are just a simple prairie boy and you like your birthdays simple.


----------



## Moscool

Good morning all. Scrambled eggs and smoked salmon on the menu today... 

I have been experimenting with new approaches as I was getting tired of scrubbing pans of cooked eggs and have lost the patience of cooking with a bain-marie...

The prize for the most original tip is the cappuccino scrambled eggs! Beat a couple of eggs in a cup, then fluff them 30-40 seconds with the vapour nozzle. Sounds weird right? Actually works very well; very light and fluffy results, although a bit watery - by definition.

The best results however I have achieved in my good olde microwave; simply by being very careful and progressive with the timings and making sure that the eggs are always stirred and in movement...

So here we go: fresh scrambled eggs finished with unsalted butter and chives; thin strips of smoked salmon on the side; fresh fruit juice; long espresso. Bon appetit to all... :clap:


----------



## Moscool

Something for to wake up to...

Remember when I introduced Shangers to Amy Winehouse house a couple of years ago?

Well she has come a long way and last night she was the toast of Britain's annual mud-fest the Glastonbury Festival. Last night's video is not yet available, so here is an advance gift for Don - Amy's performance on David Letterman's show a few weeks ago:

YouTube - Amy Winehouse - "Rehab" Live on David Letterman

Enjoy, while eating the scrambled eggs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Francois. I shall try your recipe. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## medic03

Afternoon, just got home from doing the Relay for Life and then foolishly going to work for 4 hours. I think I may nap for a bit then join the festivities. :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

A good idea, Treena. I am amazed at how continuous this party has been since yesterday. We are nearing the half-way mark, however.


----------



## SINC

I just got home from running some errands, but forgot to pick up some beer. Luckily, I checked the Shang's fridge and there was my favourite brew. since Ann is working, I am spending the day alone and will have a few whilst I watch a movie. Some party.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see you got the invite to screen the new Lucas movie, "Indiana Jones and the Den of Doxie Doom". It is sort of a draft of his first takes, and he wants to get some input. I am told that it's the hardest ticket in town to obtain, next to the Queen's granting you a Knighthood and Lordship.


----------



## Ena

Afternoon all. Good to see the celebration for Sinc is still in full swing. 

Made it through the endurance test of working six days in a row. Just don't mention the 'w' word around my dog as she's not getting one today. 
( She knows the word "walk") The doxies can drink the water out of the bucket that my feet are soaking in at their own risk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the offer, Ann. The doxies drink only iceberg water, which is 100,000 years old and pure. I won't tell you the sorts of meat they eat (or the cost). Think organically raised free-range bison in SK and you get the picture. The pups hork down their mixture of bison, organic goat's milk, cottage cheese and organic pablum.


----------



## SINC

Hork?


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife told me that work. It is when a dog gobbles down their food without even chewing. It's an Alberta word, or so she tells me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Midnight, and the party is now down to its last 24 hours. Security is a bit tighter with the Queen set to arrive and present Don with his Knighthood and Lordship in about 20 hours. We have even had to press the doxie pups into service of the Doxe Security and Protection Squad. They will only be 5 weeks old tomorrow, but, troopers that they are, they are standing guard. "Death before Dishonor" is more than merely a motto -- we have bred it as a trait into the pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Long day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Had a great time in the ehMac chat room tonight. Great birthday treat. that Vexel has one mean radio station. Even played many of my favourites. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I see from the looks of things that the party went on all night. It is still going on .............. and all this without a drop of alcohol. Everyone awaits the big event of this evening, when the Queen gives Don his "gift".


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I see from the looks of things that the party went on all night. It is still going on .............. and all this without a drop of alcohol.


Then why does my head hurt???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. I think your head hurts due to that silly game you were playing with Don Cherry and Don Rickles (who did the voice of Mr. Potato Head in Toy Story). You were each trying to stick potato head "accessories" on to each others heads. That is why your head hurts.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Speaking of heads that hurt, me too.

What can you remember of last evening Warren?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you had a lampshade on your head, placed there by PM Harper, and Ralph Klein kept trying to turn on the light by pulling on your ear. It got big laughs until Preston Manning tried to change the light bulb by turning your head. Maybe that's why your head hurts this morning?


----------



## MaxPower

All I remember is trying to steal the lampshade off of Don's head and screaming "You are all a bunch of cheeky monkeys". Then I grabbed two breadsticks and put them in my mouth saying "I am the Walrus. Coo Coo ca Choo." The rest is a blur.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice start off to a Sunday morning with lots of sun.

Who knew so many political figures would be attracted by the light.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, this explains why Paul McCartney and Elton John came over and asked about my "friend with the breadsticks that is going bonkers".


----------



## Ena

Good day all. What an eclectic group of guests for Don's party. Did I really see Cat Stevens and Donovan here too?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. Yes, Cat Stevens and Donovan were crafting together a song for Jeanne and Shayla.


----------



## Dr.G.

The party still goes strong. Don's cake is huge ............ and all pink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Donald Trump in a pink Barney suit???????????? I have now seen everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

QE II has just arrived. She is being escorted by a dozen Canadian Cardigan Corgis, a dozen Pembroke Welsh Corgis, and, of course, our own Doxie Dozen (I had to leave Abby and Daisy home to keep it at a dozen). What a parade. Elizabeth is certainly looking Queenly this evening. I shall be quiet now as the procession is coming to an end and the granting of Knighthood and a Lordship shall be bestowed on our very own Don, soon to be Sir Don, Lord of Dachshundlandshire.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!! Don looks great in the Sinclair tartan. I am amazed at the strength of Elizabeth as she picks up that huge sword. I fear for Don's ears. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it is done. At 1AM, British Summer Time, our own Don, simple Don, friend to one and all Don, loving husband and father, Don, was knighted by Queen Elizabeth II. By rights, we should now address him as "Sir Don, Lord of Dachshundlandshire", but I think we should leave it up to him to see how he wants us to call him from now on.

There is still 2 1/2 hours left in the party, but the main event of the evening has been completed. Hopefully, the Calgary Cleanup Crew will have The Shang spotless for tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, mon frere. Enjoy the simple life for one more day tomorrow. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, remember what Elizabeth said about "Noblesse oblige", in that, and I quote, "We must always remember that with wealth, power, and prestige come social responsibilities."


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of responsibilities, I have agreed to help get all the corgis on their respective planes. Amazing that there should be a plane for each lot of dogs. Our Doxie Express jet is ready to take us back, but the Queen has a retrofitted BOAC jumbo jet "fit for a queen". No pun intended. Paix, mes amis. Speak to you all later.


----------



## SINC

Good thing no one is flying Air Canada who recently banned all pets on passenger planes.


----------



## Dr.G.

BOAC, WestJet and Doxie Express. Off to the airport to pick up Deborah and Fanny, just back from a dog show in Nova Scotia. Later, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, picked up my wife and Fanny from the airport just after I sent the Queen and her entourage off to London. I even got a handshake from the Queen, which is rare. She thanked me for the parade of corgis. I guess the way to the Queen's heart is via her corgis or her horses.


----------



## SINC

Not sure I can take much more partying Marc, but it should end by tomorrow, non?

Been fun though. Ann is off tomorrow and I suspect I might find out what she has planned either around midnight when she arrives home or first thing in the morning. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it is midnight here, so the NL part of your party is officially over. Bon fete, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am exhausted. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

And to think I still have to go through my real BD tomorrow.


----------



## MaxPower

Woah!

Somebody must have spiked the Shirley Temples. After my Walrus spectacle, The Queen asked me if I could get her a glass of punch. I promptly told her that "You can bloody well do it yourself Your Majesty!!!" I think I grumbled something about just because she wears a crown she thinks she runs the free world.

I vaguely remembered getting onstage with Merle Haggard singing Oakie from Muskokee. I think Willie was there too.

Sorry for making a mess of your Party Don.


----------



## SINC

Whoa yourself Warren. You didn't ruin anything.

Matter of fact, Liz isn't my fav you know. Time we cut the strings there anyway, so you done good son!


----------



## MaxPower

I figured out what happened. It seems that Chef Pierre put a little too much rum in the Rum Balls.

I was popping those things like candy all weekend. Maybe that's why George Jones kept saying "Atta Boy" to me.


----------



## MaxPower

Any way, I have to call it a night.

Have a good night everyone and have yourself a great Birthday Don. Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Thanks Warren. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Wow!!! The place looks great. One would hardly know that we had a party here for 72 hours. Still, the Calgary Cleanup Crew did as promised, and there is not a spec of dirt anywhere ................ except for Warren sleeping in the corner with 8 doxie pups snuggled in his lap. Cute picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sir Don, your Lordship, I think that your first act as a member of the British Peerage will be to "promply thrash Warren for his insolence", or to bring him to London to perform for the Queen at the Royal Albert Hall. I am not sure which she said. QEII likes her gin and tonic, and Chef Pierre made them very strong for her. I think she called him a "frooge". 

So, before you do anything to Warren, I would check out what exactly your royal deed might be this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of morning, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Don. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and all. Nice weather to start of the week.

Happy Birthday Don, hope you have a good one! Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thanks for the birthday wishes. Sadly, I have to go to work today, but I will be done by noon.


----------



## medic03

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY DON!!!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Cameo

Happy Birthday Don!!!!! 

Great party..........Shayla got a pat on the head from the Queen and told she was almost as pretty as her corgis (I didn't tell her she was actually prettier cause I think she was still a little shocked at Warrens statement). Shayla guarded the perimeters quietly and made sure that the doxis patrol were alert at all times.
Tough and silent is our Shayla.

We took time to go for our Poochie Walk on Saturday and she had a blast. I coaxed her into a kiddie pool they had there for puppies to cool off in and then
that is ALL she wanted to play in. I wish I had taken my camera but I wasn't sure
how she was going to behave with 50+ dogs but she made me proud.

Ann - you looked very smart in that tartan.

Good thing I stayed away from the rum balls. How's the head today Warren?

Hope everyone has a great day. Marc, how are the puppies?


----------



## SINC

Just discovered that I share my BD with an assortment of people including George Orwell, June Lockhart, Carly Simon, and Jimmie “JJ” Walker.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Jeanne, the puppies are fine, and are currently having a "kitchen party" with my wife. She is home today in that it is St.John's Day, marking the day Sir Humphry Gilbert took possession of the island for England in 1583. This is how St.John's got its name.


----------



## Ena

Don, a very Happy Birthday to you and many more!

Today is the anniversary of our family leaving Scotland to come to Canada. We left Cupar, Fife, a small mixed farming town to come to Saint John, NB. Can't say I miss the smells of the pulp and paper mill or Moose Head brewery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I would kill for a Moose Head beer this afternoon. Still, I have gotten to like Quidi Vidi Light beer, which is brewed right here in St.John's.


----------



## Ena

Was just thinking it's been some time since we've heard from Margaret. It's been a couple of weeks. I do hope all is well with her.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Just discovered that I share my BD with an assortment of people including George Orwell, June Lockhart, Carly Simon, and Jimmie “JJ” Walker.


DYNAMITE!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Moose Head is still my favourite beer. I drink it only as a treat though.


----------



## overkill

Afternoon everyone, Don I will crack open a Guiness tonight in celebration


----------



## bhil

Good day everyone, and Happy Birthday Don!

Looks like I missed quite the party here on the weekend. I still managed to hoist one or two in Don's honor at our birthday bash BBQ on the weekend. When you add that to the one or two for my wife's birthday (last week) and one or two for my birthday (this week), and the one or two more just for good measure, I'm surprised I didn't wake up in the corner by Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Sean, and happy pre-birthday to you as well.


----------



## SINC

Hey Sean, long time no see. What has Regina done with Margaret? We have not seen her in two weeks or more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it has been ages since Margaret came online here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, we have our core of regulars here in The Shang to keep things moving along -- Don, Warren, Jeanne, Ann, Sean, Steve, Treena, Bob, Francois, et al. However, where are Margaret, Beej, RevMatt, Carex, Peter S., Minnes, Sonal, lotus, et al????

Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Doxies up at dawn make for an early morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

During the wild celebration of Don's birthday this weekend, I forgot to mention what I did this weekend.

My Dad wasn't around last weekend for Father's Day, so we went to see him on Saturday. I decided that I would give him the gift of taking my oldest fishing for the first time.

We went to a stocked pond, my Dad with his rod and reel and my son with his brand new Spider-Man rod and reel tagging along beside us. I normally practice catch and release, but the owners of the pond insist that you keep the fish you catch (otherwise they wouldn't make money) and you pay by the pound.

I got my son all set up, worm on the hook and my Dad is already reeling a nice Rainbow Trout in. We cast the line out and no sooner did the worm hit the water we had one on the Spider-Man rod as well. This was the trend for the next ten minutes. My son was so excited that he was catching fish and every time we brought one in, my Dad kept thinking "There's another ten bucks". 

We spent about twenty minutes there, and half of that time was spent putting the worm on the hook. In the end, it cost me $50 for ten minutes of fishing. I wouldn't change it for the world. It was the best twenty minutes i have had in a long time. Me, my Dad and my son spending time together like we used to do when I was a boy.


----------



## SINC

Nice to see someone other than me enjoy my birthday. Super day Warren, thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Moscool

Hey Don, many happy returns!

Tried to get on line half-a-dozen time yesterday, but the Shang page kept freezing on me. Some will say that it was because no-one at Apple was warned that the new Safari 3.0 would have to support a thread with 30,000 answers and half-a-million views. I think it was MI6, so that Elizabeth's visit could be kept hush hush so as not to overshadow Gordon Brown's first day as Party Leader...


----------



## Moscool

Warren

This must have been super...

Our destiny is to pass knowledge to our children and there is no greater joy than to pass something that is both private and important to you...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine morning here in St.John's -- 15C and very sunny at just past 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Francois. Those were very profound words you wrote re Warren's experience. I can't add to them, so I shall stand in your wisdom for a moment. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Francois and Marc. I am up early in the hope of going out camping for a few days, but it is gloomy with overcast and rain. We shall see what happens as the day progresses.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Another nice morning of sunshine that may not last as rain is expected this afternoon.

Grabbing some coffee and off I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Steve. Come over and camp here. 17C and sunny with a nice ocean breeze at 9AM. A grand day for being outdoors. I am getting all of my grading done so that I can get outside and garden.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I'm not sure where Margaret is these days. We have been going through some hot weather lately, maybe she's been cuddled up to her air conditioner?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. We have the air conditioners going full blast here this afternoon in St.John's. We open up the windows and let the breezes off of the Atlantic Ocean keep the house cool. It is 22C with no humidex outside, but the sun is hot. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

The London tabloids have their front page scandal headlines all about the Queen wanting to abdicate the throne "for the man I love". She laments that "Donny boy" is happily married, so she shall remain as Queen until the bitter end, lonely and sad due to this "unrequited love".

Don, what did you say to the Queen when she knighted you?


----------



## SINC

I said, "Good night!"


----------



## Cameo

Margaret is well but has been very busy. She will pop in when she can.
Off to lunch, have a great afternoon

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it must have been your voice then, or she misunderstood what you meant about being a "good knight". Whatever, it is all over the tabloids now. Charles is really wanting to become king.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that Margaret is busy and not ill. Merci, Jeanne.


----------



## SINC

Good news indeed, I was concerned something was wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is good that we are concerned about one another here in The Shang.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Very well Marc. With the back yard work finished, we now have a few battles ahead of us due to contractors that can't read a surveyor certificate (both the fence and the driveway are _well_ into the neighbour's property). But everything that has been keeping us busy now is the fun stuff. 

Similar to Warren's tale about father's day, we've had some great time to spend with the kids. We took them both to their first fair last week. While our son is still too young to realize what was going on, our daughter had the time of her life, giggling non-stop as the ferris wheel rolled up over the top, and coming running off the merry-go-round screaming "it goes round and round an up and down!"


----------



## SINC

Ay yes, youngsters and the midway, a recipe for fun for all.


----------



## MaxPower

My oldest likes the slide on the burlap sack. Maybe this year he'll venture onto some rides.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> My oldest likes the slide on the burlap sack. Maybe this year he'll venture onto some rides.


Just one more thing to add to the continuing list of similarities between us Warren. If you ask my daughter what her favorite part of the fair was, her answer is "the big slide".


----------



## winwintoo

Just a quick hello. One son is on the way to the airport bound for Europe for the summer, the other just dropped off a mountain of work. I'm headed to the bank - it's funny how the money always arrives exactly the day "after" you needed it.

Thanks for your concerns, but I've been really busy and trying to discipline myself to pay more attention to working and less to playing - it's a struggle  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, seems like Life is treating you well ............... except for the boundary dispute. Of course, put a few doxies on your side of the fence, and you neighbor will not come near the fence ........... or even outside.


----------



## SINC

As long as things are well with you Margaret, we all feel better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Margaret. When you find a moment to relax, drop by the Shang.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, great to come home from work and find that you were able to check in.

Warren, thanks for the fishing story. You made me remember my father taking my sister and me out on Saturday afternoons so our Mum had time to herself. He took us fishing too.


----------



## medic03

Marc, just met up with some friends that returned from St. John's this afternoon. They said that they met the most amazing people (they mostly stayed in B&B's) and dined on the best cod almost everyday. The only thing wrong was all the fog. 
 thanks for making them feel welcome


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, personally, I love the fog. Too bad they were not here the past two days. Temps in the low 20's, and a bit of an ocean breeze and plenty of sunshine. Still, we are the foggiest major city in Canada, so we have to keep up the reputation.

I love freshly cooked cod, caught a few hours before eating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, personally, I love the fog. Too bad they were not here the past two days. Temps in the low 20's, and a bit of an ocean breeze and plenty of sunshine. Still, we are the foggiest major city in Canada, so we have to keep up the reputation.

I love freshly cooked cod, caught a few hours before eating.


----------



## SINC

I too love cod, although I have never had it as fresh as that Marc.

I too love cod, although I have never had it as fresh as that Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Shang thread has been acting strange for me all day. Either it won't open up quickly, it won't open at all, it will not allow me to post, or it goes into double post mode. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Sunrise at 505AM and they don't call it The Dawn of a new Doxe Day for nothing. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Now you've done it!  Mention of cod and I have to tell you the nicknames of Federal Fisheries Officers. Sole Patrol, Cod Squad or Peaches and Oceans Canada.


----------



## MaxPower

Not a big fan of cod.

If I were in NL, I'd kiss one with the screech, but not eat one.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The Shang thread has been acting strange for me all day. Either it won't open up quickly, it won't open at all, it will not allow me to post, or it goes into double post mode. Go figure.


You're lucky it has only been today. It has been that way for weeks now for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, at a Screech in, you have to drink the Screech, kiss a cod and take some cod liver oil.


----------



## SINC

Nothing I have not done before Marc. Would be easy for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

On a dare, I did it twice in the same night for two "I'm an honourary Newfoundlander" tee shirts. Thought I was going to die after it was over. I still have the tee shirts, however.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to call it a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has everything under control, so I shall have my coffee out on the veranda and watch the doxies play. Pups still can't go outside, but they are growing nicely.

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all. I am just fine this morning. Columns are done and filed so it is off to Elk Island Park for a few days to enjoy the first sunny days in a good long while.

No internet access there nor even cell phone. Nice quiet few days with the birds, deer and bison.


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy your trip, Don.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Looks like a beautiful day here. Looking forward to the weekend and a small trip up to Montreal.

Don, have a good trip! Enjoy the peace and quiet!


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> You're lucky it has only been today. It has been that way for weeks now for me.


Morning all. I, like Don, have been having those issues with the Shang for a couple of weeks. After the third time trying I usually give up and leave what I was going to post for another day.

Hope you have a good offline trip Don. I have one of those planned too, but mine won't come until August long weekend, so until then I'll just dream of how nice it's going to be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Montreal is my favorite city in Canada.


----------



## medic03

Wow, seems awfully quiet today in the Shang. Think it is almost time for my nightly shower to cool off and then off to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good idea, Treena. Time to call it a night here as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla.


----------



## Moscool

Morning all!

Did you see the showers in Wimbledon last night? Nice weather for November...

My wife just printed her thesis, all 368 pages of it, and is doing one last proof-read before submitting to her panel. So our life is going to change from now on. 

We look forward to a research-free summer, although the angst will resurface after the holiday when she gets the date for her viva...

Reminds you of something Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Francois. Yes, edits of my doctoral dissertation in June .......... I remember it well ....... way back in early June, 1977. Luckily, my master's thesis was finished in March of 1972.

Glad you all are now "research free". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A cool 11C morning here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Francois, Marc and all. A little bit of rain last night has taken the dust and pollen out of the air and the humidity is gone. Nice warm weather expected over the long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve.


----------



## bhil

Mornging all! TGIF! Well close enough anyways, I'm taking tomorrow off and working Monday instead. Now I just have to make it through today...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Full moon on Saturday, so if Carex is going to reappear, it will be on that day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Hi all, just back from my tour of Elk Island, albeit a cold and wet one this morning so we pulled the pin and retreated home.

Saw lots of wildlife and will post pics when I get the motor home put away and the camera downloaded. Got up right close to a big bull plains Bison.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don. We had a moose and her calf come to visit the doxie pups. The little ones all had a grand time playing together.


----------



## Ena

Good day from the wet coast. So nice to be able to get to The Shang thread so quickly today as I've been having the problems others have mentioned. 

Would be lovely to have Carex reappear. We could have another New Year's party in his honour as I don't think he's been seen since November.


----------



## SINC




----------



## Dr.G.

Have faith, Ann. Like Batman and King Arthur, Carex shall again appear in our time of need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool shot of the bison, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. Everyone ready for the weekend?

I am going North for my aunts wedding. Shayla has to stay home as I won't
leave her alone in a strange house, so she is staying with my mom. She seems
to have pulled a muscle in her front leg so is on complete rest with no jumping around or stairs or such - so I have pulled my mattress downstairs and her crate
and set up a temporary bedroom in the computer room so she can avoid stairs


It has been a long week and glad the weekend is finally close.

Left some goodies for everyone, enjoy. Don, nothing fishy about them either.
Great shots of the bison!

I wish Carex would pop in soon too, and Peter. Glad Moscool and bolor pop in and it will be nice when Margaret is less busy too and can pop in more often.

Take care and I will pop back later.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Yes, Canada Day will again be upon us. This will be the 10th anniversary of my becoming a Canadian citizen.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Half day at work today and then off to Montreal. Going to find a detour around the native blockades that have been setup on the 401 this morning. Hopefully everyone will take it easy and just be a little more patient with this inconvenience for most travelers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Drive carefully. Bon voyage.


----------



## overkill

Thank you Marc. Some reports have stated that the Natives have agreed to end the 401 blockade which would be a welcomed relief!


----------



## Dr.G.

What about Via Rail?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Not a bad suggestion re: VIA Marc, I love taking the train.

Was up early and finished all my quotes and invoicing so the rest of the day is mine. But what to do?


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Cool shot of the bison, Don.


Hmm talking about Bisons... that's just what I had for lunch here !

No poutine unfortunately, but some cool street hockey matches on the square as well as a very lame Gvt of Ontario ride in a flight simulator.


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, bison on the BBQ sounds good. Try moose burgers as well.

http://www.ehmac.ca/attachments/eve...1183056941-shangri-la-clubhouse-moosepup2.jpg

NOTE -- No moose in this picture will be eaten.


----------



## SINC

Moose, cooked properly is very good. Not as good as Elk mind you, but good.


----------



## overkill

Marc, the natives have blocked the CN lines near their town as well and those blockades will not be removed until midnight tonight. All VIA trains were canceled today and people looking for a refund last night were not able to get their money because VIA cashiers did not have enough funds in their till to hand out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have never had elk. Moose and bison,yes, but not elk. Now, doxie weiners are great if you have young doxies and just the right sort of BBQ sauce.


----------



## SINC

Marc:

Alberta Ranched Elk


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, this is a sad situation.


----------



## Cameo

I have to reroute tomorrows trip because the one road will be closed due to a protest. This mean a half an hour longer trip for me. <sigh>


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your woes, Jeanne. Still, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hate to say it but the doxies eat ranched free-range organic bison and elk, as well as chicken, from AB/SK. Urban Carnivore is sold by one distributer here in St.John's, and that's what the doxies eat. The little ones hork down the bison and elk, and pick at the chicken.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, hork. Odd how different parts of the province seem to have different meanings for the word. Here, and in Saskatchewan where I grew up "to hork" is quite the opposite of your definition. It in fact means "to hurl up" as in horking up flem when one has a chest cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, in NYC, one would hack up flem. Hork is a cattleman's term for cattle that take in their feed like there was no tomorrow. I call it "gobble up" their food, but if you saw a video of the doxies, adults or pups, when they are hungry and eating their food, hork is the better term to utilize.


----------



## Dr.G.

It looks like one of the pups will be going to the Vancouver area, and one to Regina. One will go to Wabush, NL, and we shall keep one girl. Another of the pups might stay here in St.John's to our webmistress who is currently creating our Harbour Deep website. That leaves two girls and a boy to find a home. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still loads of fog here today. Luckily, it will all clear up for a glorious Canada Day weekend, which starts here in St.John's at midnight on July 1st.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Francois, bison on the BBQ sounds good. Try moose burgers as well.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/attachments/eve...1183056941-shangri-la-clubhouse-moosepup2.jpg
> 
> NOTE -- No moose in this picture will be eaten.


That's what you call home delivery


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Marc:
> 
> Alberta Ranched Elk


Don:

It may taste great, but it sure looks like the stuff in your signature...


----------



## Ena

In Moose Jaw I heard 'hurl' used in the same way Don did with one difference. We spelled it as 'phlegm'


----------



## SINC

Yeah, but I'm Flemmish.


----------



## winwintoo

Evening all. I had a very productive day. Some serious changes have been looming for a while and today I had to "fish or cut bait" as they say. I was fortunate to find a very nice apartment to move to, the only drawback is the lack of underground parking but the price is right and it's in a good neighbourhood so I think it will be fine. The apartment is slightly larger than the one I'm currently in and has a better layout. Also, the one thing that I've complained about here is the windows and the new place has all brand new windows - no wind whistling in around the edges this winter.

So that's settled, now all my clearing out will not have been in vain.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, one came over to our house a few weeks ago. A neighbor took a few pics, which Don put up here for all to see. This was in the Churchill Park area where a moose wandered down near Churchill Park with its calf.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann is correct with "phlegm" in the chest, but flem can also be in the throat. Think of it as a "qwik" way of spelling the word.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Margaret. Glad that you have reached some sort of catharsis with your situation. Paix.

Big changes are coming to Regina as well, with one of the doxie pups being sent there in a month or so.


----------



## SINC

Nice to see you back Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Don. A day without Margaret, is like a day without sunshine here in The Shang. We are a family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Don't sleep on a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

The adult doxies can fend for themselves. At between 4-5 pounds, the pups could not be in bed with us. Good night, mon frere.


----------



## Ena

Margaret. Glad that you found time to drop in with your news. Hope to see you again sooner than later.


----------



## Moscool

winwintoo said:


> I was fortunate to find a very nice apartment to move to


Hey Margaret

It's nice to move. Like a new beginning. And you find that stuff behind the furniture you lost years ago...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has us all taken care of re our breakfast needs. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

Mornin Marc, any special plans for the long weekend?


----------



## SINC

Good morning Treena, Marc, et all. Welcome to your Canada Day long weekend. I will spend mine emptying, cleaning, removing unused items, cataloguing and replacing all the stuff I carry in the basement compartments of our motor home.

I can never find what I need, so a list of what is where is in order. I am tired of looking in one of seven outdoor and 11 indoor compartments for a lone item that I forgot where I stored it.

Likely to take me two half days to complete.


----------



## Ena

Good morning before I head off to work.

Don, how about putting sticky labels of items on inside of compartment doors?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. No special plans other than to put up my Canadian flag at dawn and to take a stroll down by the St.John's harbor where the HMS St.John's is docked. It was on board the St.John's that I took my oath of citizenship to Canada 10 years ago on July 1st. 

How is Life treating you this Canada Day holiday?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that must be one of the larger RVs for it to have its own basement. That must be like a small house on wheels. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Marc, it is indeed the largest available in width and height, but at 30 feet is far short of the longest available which stretch to 45 feet. I m however a total of 45 feet long when I tow the Suzuki behind and that is long enough for me to handle in heavy traffic.

When you see it parked next to the garage, it gives you some idea of the height and width of the unit:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is one big rig. You could haul around all of our doxies with room to spare. I like the front plate stating "Retired". Good one.


----------



## SINC

Marc, that was last year's plate. This year it is the Canadian Flag. Besides, I'm saving that "retired" plate for when I really do retire.


----------



## Dr.G.

You shall never retire.


----------



## SINC

Others seems to think so too Marc. Here is the last paragraph of a letter from a reader I received recently:

"I could go on and on, but I won't. I just felt like venting a little. Keep up the good work Don, I look forward to your column every week, so don't ever retire OK?"


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Marc, that was last year's plate. This year it is the Canadian Flag. Besides, I'm saving that "retired" plate for when I really do retire.


Don, do you really want to advertise that this rig is being driven by a really old dude? Isn't that like painting a target on your front bumper?

Just saying.

I also wonder about the wisdom of issuing license plates that say "veteran" - considering that many "veterans" are not in their 80s, it kind of proclaims them to be easy marks for "helping hand" snatch and grab artists.

When Canadians were being targeted in Florida, the rental car people finally realized that their decals on car trunks made the drivers vulnerable and removed them.

After a stormy early morning, it's shaping up to be a nice day here. My nose is to the grind stone though.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Actually Margaret, I put it on because I wanted to be known as a Canadian in my travels in the US. I find most American RVers very friendly towards us Canucks.

Besides, is being a proud Canadian confined to us old farts? I've seen lots of young guys with flags on their vehicles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of flags, I had better go down to the basement now to get out my Canadian and US flags. I fly the Canadian flag from dawn to dusk on Canada Day, and the same with the US flag on the 4th of July. Obviously, I am the only person in the neighborhood to fly the American flag, but sadly, I am the only person in my neighborhood to fly the Canadian flag as well. C'est la vie. I am proud to be a citizen of both countries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife wants to sell our house and buy a big RV to take the doxies all over North America to various shows. I tell her that we would also have to buy a gun, so I could blow out my brains. Don't mind the RV idea, but NOT with all the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Check out the "playful pup" in the "ring of doom" as part of his training to be an attack dog.

YouTube - Playful Puppy


----------



## Dr.G.

As soon as the shade hits our back deck, we are going to bring out the doxie pups to be outside for any length of time for the first time. Tomorrow, they will attempt to run around the grass in the backyard for the first time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Brought the doxie pups out on the back deck this afternoon. 

They loved the sounds of the outdoors, especially the wind in the leaves. There is a hugh chestnut tree next door, and the blossoms rained down on them. Really cute.


----------



## MaxPower

The family and I by chance happened to drive past Jeanne's place today on the way home from the African Lion Safari.

Cute place Jeanne. I recognized it from your pictures and address. 

BTW, I rode an Elephant today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on your ride, Warren. Not everyone has had such a ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Getting up at dawn (5:06AM) to put up my Canadian flag. It shall be a sunny day, so I want the morning sun to touch it at sunrise. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Time I checked out the inside of my eyelids too. Night all.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos on your ride, Warren. Not everyone has had such a ride.


What would that be Marc? The elephant ride or driving past Jeanne's house?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> What would that be Marc? The elephant ride or driving past Jeanne's house?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Was up at 5AM to put out my Canadian flag at dawn. Then, went back to bed for a couple of hours. Then, after a quiet breakfast (Chef Pierre was at his best this morning as we approach Bastille Day on the 14th), my wife and I were out in the garden all morning. Lunchtime is about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, as it is written in the Bible, "It is easier for a good man to drive on an elephant past Jeanne's house than it is for a rich man to ride a camel through the eye of a needle".


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny warm afternoon. Enjoyed a couple of non-alcoholic beers out back with the doxie pups scampering about inside of an X-pen, and the older doxies roaming about the back yard. 20C at 4PM was warm enough for everyone, but not too hot. Just right.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - More Puppies at Play

We shall be uploading various video clips here of the activity today.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor commented that the YouTube clip looked like a Texax cage match. Not sure what these are, but I can imagine.


----------



## Dr.G.

HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS

Check out our website, formerly Little Debbies Den o' Doxies.org, not to be mistaken with Little Debbies Den o' Doxie Doom.


----------



## SINC

Nice job on the web site Marc, very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a work in progress. However, we wanted to get the shell up to help sell some of the pups. Any feedback, positive or negative, would be appreciated. I have some negative points which I have already pointed out.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I really like your website. Was great reading about your dogs in words that are the opposite of cold and clinical. 

Having a quiet and lazy day off staying about the house. Busy here in town with the addition of FIFA Under-20 fans to all the usual tourists.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, thanks for the feedback. My wife wrote all of the copy, in that she felt my draft was too academic, clinical and cold. As well, she did not like my references to Dr.G's Doxie Den o' Doom. Whatever .......... thanks for the feedback. I want other pics, however, which is my main concern.


----------



## Dr.G.

I gave our adult doxies their Canada Day gifts -- an iBone. It is three dog toys in one. They love it!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Looks like little Shayla might be bound for England. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

Where's the coffee? Went to bed late last night and my oldest was up at 5 am.

Where's the coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. What no coffee? Wonder why:

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/warren.wav


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, you must have missed our new environmentally-friendly coffee makers. Chef Pierre had them put in yesterday. Better coffee and less energy used to make each pot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that sounds like a dachshund. Where did you get a clip of a doxie?


----------



## SINC

I was just letting Warren know where his coffee went. Sucked up by an . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it is an urban myth that doxies suck up coffee in the morning, and blood at night. Nor do they turn in to bats at the rising of every full moon.


----------



## SINC

True, but you-know-what have built in straws. And you never know when an animal will form an attachment and follow you home, do you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure about the straws, but I know that a doxie will follow you home ............. and make that home his or hers. They are loyal and trustworthy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, here is a YouTube clip of Baby Toughie (aka Shayla). 

YouTube - Baby Tuffy


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning all. What no coffee? Wonder why:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/warren.wav


Hmmm. That's what I sound like in the mornings....


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren the Weiner Dog. This would make a great Pixar movie.


----------



## SINC

WeinerDogRaces


----------



## Dr.G.

It's Warren in the lead, Bubble Gum is sticking to his side, Chicken Fat is trying to slide in between them. At the wire it's ......................


----------



## SINC

Girdle in the stretch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rubber Band rounding the bend ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Between grading and playing with the pups, and cleaning up after them, and taking care of the 6 adult doxies, I am bushed. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Big Shayla. How big is she now? Little Shayla is just over 5 pounds. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Groan.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Hope you all had a wonderful long weekend.

Warren - it is a real shame that I wasn't home this weekend - you
and the family would have been more than welcome to stop in.

Margaret - congratulations on your new place. When do you move in?

Marc - the puppies are soooo cute. My Shayla is over 50lbs now.
She had to stay at my mom's this weekend because I went north to
a wedding and didn't want to leave her alone at a house that was new
to her while I was away for the day. The house isn't new to my westie
so he went and I think he enjoyed time away from the pup as Shayla
drives him right up the wall. I will post a picture in a little while of just
how far she does.

Shayla hurt her leg last week and has to rest anyhow - it seems better.
Just a pulled muscle I think.

The wedding took place on a 130 yr old steamship in Gravenhurst, the Segwun.
The photographer wasn't always in the correct place but I covered those spots 
and quite pleased with my pictures. Even the photographer told me I was a good
backup (that covers his butt!!!) I inadvertently climbed the stairs going to the cockpit so the captain said I could come inside the cabin while he steered the boat. I will post pix later. I will have to search for pix of the outside of the ship as I have taken many over the years. Our little five year old flower girl got to blast the horn.

Don - nice rig!

Moscool - how is it going? You have a large paper to write - or was that your wife?

Talk later.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Morning, Jeanne. Glad to hear your news and the fact that you got some quality rest and relaxation.


----------



## Cameo

This is the explosion I caught last week. Unfortunately for Sammy, this doesn't faze Shayla in the least.............although sometimes I think he is placing himself as
alpha dog and in some respects she is respecting this. He took her bone last night and she had some reservations about whether she was going to take it back or not. I took it back for her because Sammy shouldn't have snitched it.


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne, Narc et all. A nice sunny day here in Alberta for the start of a short work week.

I have to get everything in order for my partners this week as we leave on a two week vacation next Monday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great day for the race .......... the human race. Weiner dogs need not apply.


----------



## Dr.G.

The "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club will be closed tonight to pay tribute to Belle Miriam Silverman (aka Bubbles) of Brooklyn, who died yesterday. You probably know her by her stage name, but to all New Yorkers, she shall always be Bubbles. Rest in peace, dear diva.


----------



## Cameo

Sister ship Wenonah


----------



## Cameo

Sister ship WenonahII - basically the same ship as the Segwun, only I believe that this is a duplicate ship - I don't remember what happened to the original. The Segwun is original though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pics, Jeanne.


----------



## SINC

That's one big steering wheel when they have to cut a hole in the floor to use it!


----------



## SINC

ehMac has been awful lately for double posts, which is what this was before editing.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Don, speaking of doubles, try telling the pups apart. I have trouble and I was there when they were born.


----------



## MaxPower

Marc,

Don't feel bad. I can't even tell my sons apart when I look at pictures when they were infants. The only way I can is to look at which house we were living in at the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, my son looked at pics of me when I was a little boy, and not knowing that it was me, asked "When was I standing next to that old car?"


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, I enjoyed seeing your pics. Great to see another part of Canada and vessels different from those in use here.

Marc, I do visit your YouTube vid links as you post them. Fun to see your doxies in action.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, even more fun is to be around them when they are at play. They are all 5-6 pounds and are rolly polly and active.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, even more fun is to be around them when they are at play. They are all 5-6 pounds and are rolly polly and active.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to get up at dawn to put out my American flag for the 4th of July. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Just got back from Montreal after a nice long weekend full of Jazz and celebration. Harry Connick Jr was amazing and cant wait to pick up the DVD once he produces it since they filmed his live performance there on Saturday night. I already miss that city!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Night Marc, looks like I have a few pages to catch up on!


----------



## Dr.G.

Posting #25,000. To be honest, I never thought that I would get this far. Still, I could never have done it without my family here in The Shang. Merci beaucoup, mes cher amis. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Congrats on 25000 Marc!


----------



## SINC

Well, all I can say is that is quite a few posts Marc, I'm sure I will never catch you at the rate you are going. 

I think we had best raise the Shang flag to the rafters this evening.


----------



## SINC

Not sure what is going on again with ehMac, but I posted a message a few minutes ago and while I can see the posting on the lead page in the "Everything Else eh? section, I cannot see the post. I wonder if I will see this one?

Edit:

Now I can see both of them. This is just plain weird.


----------



## MaxPower

ehMac has been acting very strange lately. Slow, double posts, no posts, then a post. I dunno. I'm not complaining though.

BTW Marc. 25,000 Holy S***!! That is one heck of a lot of posts. Congrats.


----------



## Ena

Marc, congrats on the amazing mile stone


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. In celebration of Marc's 25000th post, we have 24999 choices in cafe Chez Marc this morning with Marc having the the honour of adding the last item onto the menu 

I am in the midst of compiling the new menu, bare with me. Have a cup of coffee while we all wait...oh looks like I am running out of ink on my printer!


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Much needed rain here now, hope it continues all day.

Have to remember that it is Wednesday today and not Tuesdays as these
holidays tend to muck up my already muddled brain. If it rains this weekend
then maybe I will get some more sanding done in my room so I can paint.


----------



## Cameo

View attachment 3375


View attachment 3376


View attachment 3377


Congrats Marc on your 25,000 posts! And Happy 4th too if you are celebrating it.


----------



## overkill

Happy 4th of July indeed to our fellow Americans.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Another hot sunny day on this 4th of July!

I can see Marc's US flag on the pole this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the well wishes for the 4th and for the posts. Could not have done the postings without you all. Paix, mes amis.

Hot dogs would be my addition to the menu. The doxies are all out back so they will not see what I am eating.


----------



## Dr.G.

A dachsund with a broken back competed against other dogs in the Weiner 100.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## SINC

That is nice to see. Too often dogs are destroyed as pups through no fault of their own and with no chance at life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Don. Luckily, all of our have been healthy. One almost died, but my wife knew what to do and revived her very quickly. So, Little Toughie/Tuffy was named appropriatly and is now thriving.


----------



## SINC

Marc, your video reminded me of this one a few years back:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLXHvBFG-CI


----------



## Dr.G.

I recall seeing this before. Amazing. Our doxies are tree stumps compared to Faith.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute tree stumps..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to turn in as well, that is if I can sleep in this hothouse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A grand morning here in St.John's. 15C at only 9AM. Might go up to 23C which is hot for us, even in July. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, glad to see some nice weather greeting you this morning. Were looking at some rain possibly this afternoon. A bit muggy out there right now.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Foggy here and some cooler temps. Possible more rain this afternoon. I hope so. We need it desperately.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. It is a splendid day here in Alberta with bright sunshine and blue skies. A perfect morning for my drive out to Onoway to pick up a cheque for the work we have done there in the past three weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a great day here in St.John's, 23C and full of sunshine. 16C at 1030PM with not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## SINC

32 at 7:00 p.m. and only cooling to 21 overnight. We will spent the night in the motor home which is air conditioned. Ann works until midnight, so I have a bit of time to kill.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's hot, Don. We might get a few days later in July that hit the 30+C mark, but only with the humidex. On these days I go shopping for frozen foods and cool off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I will try and stay up until midnight. Time for a movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

New clips should be uploaded this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Great evening here with a bearable 20º. I'm pretty sure I've mentioned how hot it gets in my workplace with no A/C. Gets up to 30º when the sun hits. A wet towel around the neck works wonders.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning.

I see everyone here is a bunch of sleepy heads. Even Chef Pierre.

I'll put the coffee and tea on and start making some Oatmeal for breakfast.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Warren, thanks for the coffee. Short week is coming to a close, now if only the body repair shop could call me today and say my car is ready!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sadly, Warren, Chef Pierre is no longer with us at the Cafe Chez Marc. As a world renowned European chef of smelt-fame, he felt stifled in his creative abilities. The final blow was when he made a special smelt dish for the doxies and they did not finish it in total. Thus, he and his wife Monique, and their little girl Mimi, have left to return to France. He wishes us all well, except "Zat old man in zee pink suit", and left late last night. 

Until I hire a replacement, we are on coffee and brunch duty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. We could send the Doxie Attack Squad over to the auto repair shop to "hurry" them up a bit. A snarling 5 pound doxie pup is enough to put the fear of God into any worker.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. We spent the night in the cool comfort of the motor home and slept for seven uninterrupted hours. Sure beat the tossing and turning of the night before in this heat. Today we get a reprieve with a high of only 24. I have to rush to get some last minute changes done to two quotes before I finish up today, plus go back to Onoway for the second day in a row to remeasure a job that the client has changed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, your RV is your home away from home, even if it's only in the driveway.


----------



## SINC

Marc, with a Queen size bed, the RV is just like being home. Even the mattress is a twin of the one in the house so we feel right at home in either place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must be nice. Stay cool.


----------



## SINC

Ahhhhhh. All done with the spindle stuff.

Now my only task is to write four columns in two days, file them and leave for two weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

I envy you Don. I shall be taking five days in August with my wife to go to NYC.


----------



## SINC

Never fear Marc. I will dutifully take photos of golden fields of Canaola interspersed with the vivid blue of Flax fields. Then I will post them here for your enjoyment.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, I look forward to the pics of the things that I miss about the prairies.

I'd love to take the drive south of Swift Current to the US border again and take pics. The dry hills and valleys are pretty dramatic too. 

Happy trails to you.


----------



## SINC

Ann, my buddy from Calgary grew up in Climax and my parents vacationed in Montana via highway #4 every summer. I have fond memories of those dry hills and valleys and fried chicken lunches on a road approach along the way.

Memories of visits to Malta and Glasgow and Havre and Great Falls, Montana are still vivid too.


----------



## Dr.G.

This will be my first time back to NYC since I cleared out my mom's apartment after she died. May, 1992 ........... guess NYC has changed a bit since then. We shall see. I shall need the break.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, small world etc....I have relatives on my mother's side who live in Climax.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Night. See you in the AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and tea are now ready, and your favorite breakfast/brunch will be made to order.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a nice hot cup of coffee will do for now while I read the morning paper.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Marc.

Thanks for the coffee and I think I will have some French Toast with Sausages today thank you.

It appears that everyone is a bunch of sleepyheads today.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Don.


----------



## medic03

Morning guys, a big cup of steaming coffee would do well now. Now what to do with my weekend now hmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Warren and Treena. Have some coffee and sit by the sleeping doxies. They are cute when they sleep.


----------



## SINC

Darn you Warren, now I have to dig out the makings and have some french toast too. Maybe even some sausage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, guess who has just returned???????? Chef Pierre loves to make French Toast almost as much as his Smelt on a Shingle. So, he has returned for making any and all dishes with the mention of his homeland. Kudos.


----------



## MaxPower

Any dishes with cheese?


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, you ask a Frenchman about cheese and you will have to wait a couple of hours for him to finish his stories about the qualities of French cheeses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie music goes country and western.

http://www.musicaltails.com/AUDIO/Track03.mp3


----------



## Ena

One more sleepyhead checking in here. I'm stuck in my computer chair until the cat on my lap decides to move off.  Head butting my arm right now so I'll pet her. 

Margaret, hope all is well with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. I have a doxie pup that wants to do the same thing with me. Had to put her in a cage about the size of a shoe box to teach her manners. She can't move around very much, and she whines for some water and food, but this will toughen her up for those times when I have to work and she can't sit on my lap. Luckily, it's not raining too hard today, but tonight will be another story. Hopefully, the lightening won't hit this steel cage. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

You big meanie. Let her out!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evoking sympathy is not a quality needed in an attack dog. For that, she shall be severly punished. I shall have to bring in my assistant to hold her while I administer the necessary punishment.


----------



## SINC

Wanna borrow a wet noodle to flail her with?


----------



## Dr.G.

Too late ............. punishment was forthcoming and severe.


----------



## SINC

I still say you're a big meanie!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mean? Moi??? I believe in the old addage "spare the electric shocks and spoil the doxie".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night YBM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ybm???


----------



## Dr.G.

Wait, are you calling me a big meanie? Me???????????


----------



## SINC

Nope, wouldn't even consider it, You Big Marshmallow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee, juice and the breakfast/brunch of your desire are now being served by none other than our own Chef Pierre.


----------



## Dr.G.

I received a rather strict PM from our Mayor, ehMax, demanding that I relinquish the title of The Big Marshmallow. He feels it undermines his authority. However, since I told him that he had no authority here in The Shang, in that we are like the Swiss Embassy (calm reigns here while all about us in other threads, every sort of emotion is coming to the surface, whereas we share peace and friendship, tears and laughter), and thus, not under his jurisdiction. 

Thus, I am only allowed to be called The Big Marshmallow here in The Shang.

Don, why am I a Big Marshmallow?


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. How is Life treating you on this quiet Sunday morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Warren. Coffee sounds good.

Marc, I reckon you turn into a Big Marshmallow every time you have to look into the cute face and those puppy's eyes.

Not even you, the stern disciplinarian could do anything severe to them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I see now. True, I could never hurt any of our pups, or any animal or person. We are going to call her "Tootsie" or Little Toots or Toots for short.

So, how is Life treating YOU on this quiet Sunday morning?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I see now. True, I could never hurt any of our pups, or any animal or person. We are going to call her "Tootsie" or Little Toots or Toots for short.
> 
> So, how is Life treating YOU on this quiet Sunday morning?


Well, since it is our last day home before we hit the road in the morning, we will spend the day completing the chores yet left to do.

I want to rearrange some of the storage bins in the bedroom of the motor home. I need to take out some of the extra blankets and winter hats that are stored there to make room for more summer clothing that does not need to be hung in the closets. This eliminates the need to carry suitcases which are a real pain to have in the bedroom as there really is no place to put them. One is constantly hopping over them and it is best to use the storage bins and closets and toss the suitcases in the basement bins.

Then there is the final shopping for the frozen goods and the careful packing of the freezer. I actually do this shopping carrying a small tape measure so I do not buy any packages that will not fit in the freezer. Even my wife's home made butter tarts are stored in a container that is just the right size for the freezer.

I defrosted the fridge yesterday, so it is ready to go as well. The pantry will have to be checked and any items that need to be restocked will be looked after today as well. 

Then of course we will hang all our clothing and have it ready to roll first thing tomorrow.

Now, what was that about a quiet Sunday morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite Sunday? That is a few days of work. Still, the end result is being free and on the road. Don't suppose I could send out a few pups to help you while you are relaxing? So far, we have only sold three tests. It is my wife's 17 page test that is stumpting people. With sections of Dachshund History since 1500, Dachshund Anatomy and Physiology, and the long version of the International Association of Dachshund Owners and Breeders Psychological Screening Battery of Tests, not many people can even get close to owning one of our doxies.


----------



## MaxPower

Sunday's or any other day is not quiet here. I have two young boys remember?


----------



## SINC

Warren, these next two weeks will see us using the sun block, moisturizer and insect repellant you sent in your "care package" to us. I have noted your web site and will attempt to encourage other family members to try your products as we travel. Thanks again for the samples.

Then at month end there is the five day camp out at the Big Valley Jamboree where they will again be very useful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I see your two boys, and raise you 8 puppies ............ with six adult doxies in the wings in the event of a tie.


----------



## Ena

Quiet Sunday for me on a cool almost need socks kind of day. Have been watching Foyle's War with Michael Kitchen. Excellent gentle paced drama set in WW2 Britain. Suits my mood as I cruise toward holidays next Friday and put off doing anything major until then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a quiet day for you, Ann. One of pups is bound for Van. Island in a few weeks.


----------



## MaxPower

Just remember my instructions about the sunscreen and you will be fine. A little goes a long way and shake well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send some sun our way and we might need some sunscreen. We had the lowest UV readings in June since they started to keep records and have had only two days of sun so far in July.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife, Deborah, just called from a local dog show to let me know that Rosie, aka The Rose of Harbour Deep, just got a group third in the Hound class. So, she is now officially a Canadian Kennel Club championship, finally getting her necessary points. Next is Fanny, and then we focus upon the pups.


----------



## SINC

A friend was up north on a fly-in fishing trip to one of our northern lakes and sent along this shot of an Alberta iceberg.

I don't want to outdo Marc's pics of those eastern bergs, but ours are none too shabby.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool, no pun intended. I would have helped to have had something in front of it, like a boat, for perspective. Still, it's an impressive iceberg.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cool, no pun intended. I would have helped to have had something in front of it, like a boat, for perspective. Still, it's an impressive iceberg.


Oh, that is easy. Recognize the uniform?  










But I have to 'fess up. It is my friend Malcolm's cousin who lives in St. Lewis, Labrador. He's a Fish and Wildlife Officer there and sent us the pictures today.

Had you going there for a moment, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Now you tell me, Don. There is a crew from the Canadian Geographic Society and Environment Canada on its way to see you to get directions to this lake. Now you have gotten the Canadian government mad at you, and I fear what the CBC will say when they have this pic on its website in the next hour or so. You are in deep trouble, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good pic, however. Yes, my students in Labrador speak of iceberg formations drifting by their homes on the Atlantic coast or in the Strait.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I fear that I may have to go and bail Don out of federal prison due to a little known law recently passed making it illegal to distribute false info about the environment. Luckily, Stockwell Day is a lover of doxies, so I might have to provide a few pups as bail to make sure Don shows up at his trial. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, don't know if I mentioned this before, but HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS is up and running. I think I mentioned it before, or mentioned our YouTube clips, or maybe both. It has been a long 7 weeks since the pups were born. They are 7 weeks old today. I have aged 4 years and 9 months.


----------



## SINC

Is that all? I thought it was more. 

Nice web site by the way. Well done.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. I found time to get the tea and coffee on for the gang today, but I will leave breakfast to someone else.

i have been up for the past two hours and just completed filing three column for July 13 and three more for July 20, so I can now breathe easy while on vacation for the next two weeks. It was a ton of work to pull this off, but worth the effort in that I can now enjoy my time off.

A wet and soggy start to our trip and once again high winds are the order of the day. Odd how that always happens when we drive in the motor home. The good news is those winds are out of the NW and we are heading SE. Today's leg of our journey is some 400 km and will take us to Battleford, Sask. for the night. At 90 kph, that will take us the better part of six hours with rest stops and a stop for lunch. We plan on leaving between 10 and 11:00 a.m.

I am NOT looking forward to hooking up the tow vehicle in the rain. While it usually only takes me five minutes or so, one can get pretty wet in that time.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, quiet weekend with lots of rest. Start of the work week looks to be a busy one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don. Chef Pierre will take care of breakfast.

Morning, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting item on the CBC news about Don and Environment Canada. Seems that passing of classified info, such as the iceberg pic, is "aiding and abetting the enemy", and is punishable by death during a time of war. I can't see how an iceberg in Labrador, NL can help anyone get useful info re the Canadian mission. Still, I got him a good lawyer and he was released to go on his trip. He has to stay in Canada, however. 

Bon voyage, Don. Stay away from the Montana border.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, today is the day. A professional breeder is going to come in an help evaluate the pups that have the potential of being show dogs, and those that are merely pets. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Marc, hope it went well with the professional breeder. 

Heat wave has started here and usually lasts until the end of August. The six weeks that Victoria is unlike England for climate.

Three more sleeps until I'm on holiday. Yay!


----------



## medic03

Evening everyone. A very hot and humid day here. I have been battling a headache from the humidity all day. I think the headache is winning out...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena and Ann. Our temps have gone down from 11C to 10C in the past 6 hours. All is still and quiet.

My wife wants us to move to Victoria. We have a 3500 square foot home in the center of St. John's right now, and if I sold the house and paid off all of our debts, we would have about $200,000. I would not have a job anymore if I retired, so I don't know what this would buy in Victoria. Think we will stay here with the rotten weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

The breeder confirmed what my wife thought, and this was a blind trial. Thus, she only knew the sex of the pups when evaluation was undertaken. Thus, she did not know who we liked. My wife's pick of the males, who is headed for Vancouver, was confirmed as was the pick of the females, who is staying here. Sadly, the pup that I like, is not really show quality. She is just cute, so if we can't find a pet home for her, it's off to the horse meat factory or the animal research lab. She IS cute ......... but she looks like a cross between an Ewok and a teddy bear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you would get a kick out of this -- the pup we intend to keep is being renamed -- to Gracie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. I see that Chef Pierre has once again seen to all of your early morning needs, in a culinary area, so I should think we are all in good hands.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and all. Nice cup of coffee and some cereal should hit the spot this morning. Hopefully this week passes by pretty fast so that we can enjoy a nice weekend once again!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Yes, with Chef Pierre back, we can have whatever we want for any and all meals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A quiet day here in St. John's at just past 4PM. 19C and partly sunny, with no real wind to speak of. I am typing this out on the back deck as the pups romp about in their outdoor pen.


----------



## SINC

Good afternoon from Saskatoon. Just arrived and will overnight here. Onward to Regina in the morning, then the farm.


----------



## Ena

Afternoon from Victoria where it's 33 º C and no breeze. 

Hope Chef Pierre isn't insulted by a request for something simple with his wizardry in the kitchen but a fresh salad with a can of tuna dumped on it is all I really feel like eating tonight. 

Sinc, say hi to The "Bess" for me 

Marc, I tried to post last night about your puppy that is only companion quality. I'd love to rescue her from her fate but I think Java and the cat would be very put out. Looking at her face makes me wish it were possible that she would fit in with my two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Don. Stop in to see Zorro in Regina. He is the dad of the pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Chef Pierre will make you whatever you want.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I forgot to tell you how touched I was about your kind words re Tootsie. This is what we are going to name her rather than little Tuffy. Toots for short. I have to admit that she is my favorite and has chosen me as her #1 person.


----------



## SINC

A lovely cool evening here in Saskatoon. 'Nother hour or so it will be time to break out the portable campfire.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Trying to get some work done in time to have a quiet day tomorrow at work, but that never seems to happen 

Have the Brazil-Uruguay game on right for from Copa America and looking forward to the Argentina-Mexico game tomorrow night as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Catch you all on the flip side. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Chef Pierre has done wonders again this morning, so don't rush out without sampling his creations.


----------



## SINC

Good morning from Saskatoon where it is a cool 6 this morning under partly cloudy skies. Showers are in the future later in the day, so I hope they come sooner than later as I enjoy driving in the rain. 24 here in Saskatchewan today and then 30 for the next few days. I hope we can be on the road by 9:00 a.m. as there is lots of construction to deal with on this leg of our journey.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Cloudy morning right now with what looks like some rain about to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Sunny and 21C at 3PM here in St.John's. Chef Pierre is going to do fresh halibut and salmon on a cedar plank in the BBQ for supper if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Don, I hope you have a safe trip.

Marc, that is one cute pup. He is huggable.

Ann, I don't envy you the hot weather as we went through a couple of weeks of it. First here at home then at St Catherines when the humidex hit 45  for a couple of days. It's cool back home now with rain. Fortunately, we are out of the tornado path. It is running south of us.


----------



## Cameo

Marc - don't you dare send Little tuffy/toots to the horse factory. I will kidnap her if necessary! Where is Shayla going - somehow I was under the impression that Shayla was Little Tuffy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, Little Tootsie (aka Little Tuffy, Tootsie, Toots) is a girl. Can't you tell?
http://www.ehmac.ca/attachments/eve...-shangri-la-clubhouse-2007_0705fanny0024a.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, yes, Little Tootsie was Shayla. We are straying from our Irish theme somewhat. The names are more like Jewish Vaudeville. We are going to keep Gracie, and maybe Toots (a Yiddish terms of endearment for a woman). Molly is going to Regina, Dach is going to Wabush, Labrador, and Gus is going to Vancouver. The rest still need homes. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Hi all, arrived safe and sound in Regina with a very weak WI-FI that works on and off. Right now it's on.


----------



## Ena

'Toots (a Yiddish terms of endearment for a woman)'

Marc, it's so neat to know the meaning after all the years of using the word. It's used in UK (where I'm from) in some regions as in, "How are you this morning toots" 

Good to see you Bob. Hope all is well with you and yours

Another hot one here. 35º C at it's peak today. I think the leftover coffee in my thermos is warmer than when I put it in this morning. One more sleep and I'm on holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I can only speak of how a Jewish person might use this term. Keep in mind that someone else might be using it in a different manner, with a different meaning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Fresh coffee an tea ready to be served. We have house pancakes up and ready along with nice fluffy waffles and crepes for all to enjoy. Fruit platter has been set on the table for everyone to pick at. Enjoy!


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Steve. I missed your cooking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve and Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, now you went and did it. Chef Pierre was getting his famour Bastille Day Dinner menu ready for the great meal on Saturday, and he heard what you said. He stormed off once again, vowing never to return. 

Steve, I guess you are the new chef for the Cafe Chez Marc. Warren can be your waiter and bus boy.


----------



## Cameo

Cameo said:


> Marc - don't you dare send Little tuffy/toots to the horse factory. I will kidnap her if necessary! Where is Shayla going - somehow I was under the impression that Shayla was Little Tuffy.


 
Uh - Marc - that is why I said I would kidnap HER if necessary.
I am glad you are keeping Gracie and hope Toots stays with you too!

Here is a picture of Shayla I took yesterday - she is 6mos tomorrow.

View attachment 3405


View attachment 3406


View attachment 3407


----------



## overkill

I will do my best Marc. Are the doxies trained in sushi preparation?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G said:


> Warren, now you went and did it. Chef Pierre was getting his famour Bastille Day Dinner menu ready for the great meal on Saturday, and he heard what you said. He stormed off once again, vowing never to return.
> 
> Steve, I guess you are the new chef for the Cafe Chez Marc. Warren can be your waiter and bus boy.


I am here to please.

Steve, I am at your command.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we shall see.

Great pics of Shayla. Amazing to think that she is already 6 months old.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, the doxies love sardines and cottage cheese, but only my wife likes sushi.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hope you two won't mind but Chef Pierre has reconsidered. Seems that we have been swamped with emails here at the Cafe Chez Marc. They want French cooking. Personally, I was glad when I heard of the return of Steve and Warren back in the kitchen. I like that food better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems that I have caused a diplomatic stir. Chef Pierre has lodged a formal complaint with the Canadian, American and ehMacLand embassies, protesting my liking of Canadian and American food rather than French food.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just saw the CNN news bulletin re the crisis between The Shang and France.


----------



## Dr.G.

The US and Canadian governments are ignoring the comments by the French Government. France has declared war on ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

The mayor has offered to partition The Shang. We get to keep the Clubhouse, the Juice Bar, the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club and the Cafe Chez Marc. The French get the rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

The mayor of ehMacLand has also told me that doxies are no longer permitted in The Shang. That is going too far. "Death before Dishonor".


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got a PM from ehMax. He is willing to recind his ban .................. for one of the pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Decisions ............. decisions.


----------



## Cameo

The french, nor anyone else, shall overtake the Shang. The doxies and Shayla will defend it to their death!

Shayla shall keep them on the ball while the doxies come in for the kill.


----------



## SINC

The on again, off again WI-FI is on again. this likely my last post for several days as there is no internet period at the farm.

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is peace once again in ehMacLand. ehMax gave up have of the territory around The Shang to the French, but we got some resorts in the south of France and a chateau or two in return. The French remember how the Germans used dachshunds to guard their Rotweillers, German Shephards and Dobermans during WWI. So, they backed down at this threat of a doxie attack, and a peace accord was reached. I hate to tell the French that the area they now own is called The Swamp, the Mush Pit and the Sand Dunes. Thus, unwanted territory was lost and some nice spots were gained. 

How about a trip to our mountain chateau in France in August and then to the south of France in February?


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good weekend yourself, Don.


----------



## overkill

Wow an international controversy surrounding cooking! Sounds exciting  Better than most of the international news you hear today.

Marc I am willing to work for Chef Pierre but refuse to work with onions!


----------



## overkill

I needed to draw the line somewhere, and onions seems like a nice starting point.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, onions are to Chef Pierre as the violin was to Motzart. Sorry, but Chef Pierre must work with onions, so you shall be relegated to helping with breakfast. He may be late each morning trying to come from his home, which is near The Swamp, and now, in French-help territory. You make a fine breakfast so we will all be grateful and appreciative of not having onions for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

The French attacking? Can't be.

The French are famous for retreating. Non?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF!!! Feels nice to say.

TGIF morning breakfast consists of fresh coffee and tea along with apple cider. We have NY and Montreal style bagels with an assortment of toppings for them, please feel free to choose. Chef Steve also has his omelette bar ready. Grab your plate, add your mixings and pass it over and I will whip up your omelette for you to enjoy. Fruit platter is out with some fresh kiwis. Cheers!

Please hurry and eat up before Chef Pierre gets in!


----------



## SINC

Nice breakfast Steve.

I am sitting right outside the the main office of the campground and have a strong Airport signal this morning. Ann is still sleeping and I am in need of a coffee. This is quite a walk from where we are parked, but worth it to get to the Shang.

This morning we leave for Ann's home town and the gathering of her four sisters and one brother for the first time in 15 years. While they will have a marvelous time, the brothers-in-law will huddle together in the corner and search for something meaningful to do for three days.  I'm kidding.

I have promised myself not to waste my time on this trip and have resumed work on my novel, something I have not done in nearly a year. Perhaps I will get a few more chapters in the basket for the book publishers to reject when I am done. At any rate, it will seem like progress to me.

Since there is no internet available to me where I am going, I will sign off until next Monday, so a great weekend to all.


----------



## Cameo

Have a great weekend Don, have fun.

Morning and happy Friday to everyone.
Don't ever let me take a job in dispatch..........totally retarded........actually the entire transportation industry is just one big panic. Never mind, not going there today.....

Going to sand down some more of my bedroom walls this weekend, maybe get a coat of primer on them. I have to endure the presence of my ex over to help my son with his car so it is a guaranteed stressful day tomorrow. 

Port Dover will be busy tonight. There is an antique car show on King st in Kitchener and promises about 200 cars so maybe I should head up with my camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Steve, Chef Pierre is busy with tomorrow's Bastille Day celebration here at the Cafe Chez Marc. So, cook away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Jeanne. Don, I'll proofread your novel and send it along back to you with the minor changes, since I am sure this will be a winner from the onset. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## overkill

Have a nice weekend Don.

Marc I shall cook til my heart's content!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cook on, mon ami. Cook on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Two more hours, and another Bastille Day shall fall upon us here in North America. Chef Pierre is so excited that he is like a child at Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Bastille Day. Chef Pierre has outdone himself today with all of these French goodies. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are going to set up the X-pens outside for the doxies first adventure in real grass. We have a baby pool as well, so it will be fun to see them play in the inch of water and then go and play in the grass. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Looks like a quiet day in the Shang. Just came back in from scouting some photo locations for my cousin's wedding which is just around the corner. Quiet afternoon with the rain and clouds above us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. It is just past 1AM here in St.John's. Returned home from a grand Bastille Day celebration with Chef Pierre at his home ............. just outside of Paris. What a day it has been. Too tired to tell you all the details. Needless to say, I may not be up for brunch. Someone else will have to make this for all of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night/morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Had brunch out back with the pups romping around the back yard. We set up their X-pen and put an inch of water into a baby pool. They had a ball. Will do the same today, with the temps yesterday at 27C and the same or hotter today.


----------



## Beej

Morning everyone. A quiet Sunday here in the capital. At least, it is a quiet Sunday in my apartment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Beej. We are out back with the doxie pups, who are playing in the baby pool and trying to stay cool. 30C with the humidex is VERY hot for us here in St.John's. Luckily, there is a breeze to keep things bearable.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Beej

Ewww, that reminds me of a couple hot days we had in Ottawa.

Life is good and may be changing soon, on the job front. 

How are the courses going?


----------



## Dr.G.

We only get 0-5 days a year when the humidex reading goes over 30C. It only lasts a few hours.

What are you hoping to do in a new position?

We are at midterms right now. So, half of summer session is over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is 19C at just past 11PM and I shall take the doxies out one more time in the mild summer's breeze. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Mornin, wow at 7:30 I am the first one in the kitchen today? Well I'll put on the coffee and see if Chef Pierre decides to show up.


----------



## Beej

Morning med.

G: There are a couple jobs that are possible, both involving public policy work. I don't see getting away from that general field of work, and don't want to. But it's a big field. 

Do you have to mark the mid-terms yourself, or do you get a TA?


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Beej, Treena.

Beej, Are you taking refuge from the SiCKO thread? beejacon


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Seems like it is going to be a long day work wise so I best get right into it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Treena, Beej, Warrne and Steve.


----------



## MaxPower

My cousin used to call me Warrne when I was a kid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I do all of my own grading. Never had a TA to help with grading, just research. I grade on WebCT by reading ALL of their discussions. For summer, I have 109 students in 4 classes, and each group will have one to two thousand postings per class.


----------



## Beej

MaxPower said:


> Morning Beej, Treena.
> 
> Beej, Are you taking refuge from the SiCKO thread? beejacon


It's always good to visit tranquil places. Of course, white-water rafting is good too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, yes, your cousin wrote to me and told me of how he called you "Warrne" when you were younger. He told me all about your teddy bear as well, but I shall leave that story for you to share with the group if you feel up to the comments by your loved ones here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's raining this afternoon, so we had to bring the doxies inside. They really liked being outside. A few even liked the pool. However, they all liked to play in the pool when there was no water in it. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

I see I am coming up on another milestone, so I need to make my next posting memorable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carpe diem -- Seize the day. Paix, mes amis. I could not have done this without you all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good evening all from Swift Current Sask., the place I grew up. And yes there are memories here, but in driving around looking at them, it is disappointing. Many buildings are gone or simply vacant shells including some houses in the old neighbourhood. That was really depressing to see the homes of childhood friends simply abandoned. 

And what I recall as very large things in my childhood, are in fact very small. The eyes and imagination of a child are a powerful thing and stay with you a long time. I suggest if you have any of those types of memories, savour them as they are and don't go back to review. You will be disappointed.

Will be here overnight so had to pay the outrageous sum of $10 for 24 hour unlimited access, but alas tomorrow is Wednesday and I do have a column to file.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Don. Yes, memories are, at times, all we have about certain people and places. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has prepared a grand breakfast for us today.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and all. I thank Chef Pierre for breakfast and for not including onions into my omelette this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. The Chef outdid himself this morning.

A world without onions would be a tasteless place indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, and Chef Pierre delivers via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Chef Pierre makes his meals to order. "Never an unhappy guest" is his motto.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 20C already at nearly 930AM. Going up to 27C tomorrow, without the humidex reading. That is a VERY hot temp for us here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon, day half over and looking to get a bit of rest tonight. Nothing big on the menu so that should help things out.


----------



## Beej

G'day to all. Another nice day in Ottawa. So far, I think the nice summer days have outnumbered the nasty.


----------



## Dr.G.

"So far, I think the nice summer days have outnumbered the nasty." Sadly, Beej, here in St.John's, they would have to add another few months between late June, July and early August for this to happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a possible thunderstorm tonight. We have had one of these so far this summer, which is our average for each summer. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Only a rumble or two and no lightening. The doxies make more noise than this when they are hungry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Little Shayla (aka Little Tootsie, nee Little Tuffy) might be staying with us. She has bonded with me and Deborah thinks that she might have potential. We will start our training this weekend.


----------



## SINC

22 here in Maple Creek, Sask. at 9:30 p.m. where the WIFI fee is only $3 a day. Did I mention it was 34 here today? I mean it was HOT!


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Last one out, first one in. Hmmmm, good thing we have Chef Pierre back to make breakfast this morning. Still very dark here as I begin my day. Not sure if I will make it all the way home or not today. (800 km)


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Remember, Chef Pierre delivers via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 18C at nearly 830AM. Going all the way up to 27C, but with little humidity. Luckily, there is a bit of an ocean breeze to keep things somewhat comfortable. Pool day for the doxie pups, I believe.


----------



## SINC

One thing I have noticed about Saskatchewan that is very different from my youth here is the constant cooing of the Morning Doves. At first, I thought it was the wind blowing through something, but have since seen thousands of them. They were relatively rare here in the 50s and 60s.

Best of all though is the song of the Western Meadowlark. Now that is music to my ears as we do not get them in northern Alberta.

There are literally hundreds of song birds greeting the dawn here this morning. We are camped in a huge grove of trees beside a small creek, an ideal place for our feathered friends. I will try and get some shots of them as the sky continues to brighten.


----------



## Dr.G.

That would make a great short video clip as well, Don, if your camera is able to take this sort of mini-movie.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, Marc and all. Cloudy day right now in the GTA. I am hoping to go for a little drive tonight to get out of the city and take in some fresh air for the evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. It is 21C at just after 10AM here on my back deck. There are trees all around, so I am in the shade. Still, there is a bit of an ocean breeze, but with 70% humidity, this will be a record setting day if it hits 27C with full sunshine. We shall see.

Might have to send the doxie pups out to ride around with Don in his air conditioned RV. I can just hear them whine -- "Are we there yet?" or "I have to go ........."


----------



## Dr.G.

Gave the pups their first bath today. It was an experience. It would have been easier to give 8 badgers a bath.


----------



## MaxPower

I just received my wife's new 17" iMac. Nice machine. Transferring files now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice anniversary gift, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, if your wife has not given you a gift yet, we have a nice doxie pup that would go well with the new iMac. Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Good day gents from the Dinocamp in Drumheller, Alberta where it is currently 36. Did I mention it was hot?

Thank goodness for A/C in the motor home.

Lemme see, got the tacos, the avacado/bean dip, the cold beer, the shoestring chips, the cold beer, the internet for $2 a day.

Did I mention cold beer?


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Lemme see, got the tacos, the avacado/bean dip, the cold beer, the shoestring chips, the cold beer, the internet for $2 a day.
> 
> Did I mention cold beer?


Poor Ann! Did you get her a hotel room for the night?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Nice anniversary gift, Warren.


Not for our Anniversary, just for her new business. Now I need that 24" iMac


----------



## Dr.G.

I was going to get the 24" iMac for my wife for our 12th anniversay (12 years on July, 29th, so 2 X 12 = 24), but I am going to get her a more romantic gift instead. I might wait until just after Christmas to see what changes are made in Jan. and MacWorld.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, remember that the doxie pups do NOT eat tacos, avacado/bean dip, or shoestring chips.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send some pics of the pups sprawled out on your bed. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Hot coffee and tea is ready along with a nice portion of bacon and eggs in any style you want. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for breakfast. Where is Chef Pierre?


----------



## Dr.G.

A gentle rain is falling this morning with 17C at nearly 9AM. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Good morning from Drumheller where the sun is trying to climb over partial overcast in the east. Once again, the wind is already howling this early in the morning.


----------



## overkill

Morning Marc, I informed Chef Pierre that he could sleep in this morning to get some much needed rest and that I would handle breakfast service. He shall be in shortly to prepare lunch.


----------



## Cameo

Well - Shayla knows how to entertain herself,

Darn thing, caught a glimpse - still there
View attachment 3433

Maybe if I ignore it
View attachment 3434

Nope - better take care of that!
View attachment 3435

Almost!!!
View attachment 3436

That is tiring!
View attachment 3437


----------



## Cameo

View attachment 3438


View attachment 3439


It was rainy and not a good day to play outside so she had some pent
up energy to use!

Hope everyone is having a good day. Sun is out here, we had a beaute of a 
thunderstorm earlier.........kind of like storms.

Marc - I hope lil Toots stays with you. You will enjoy her. Have all the pups found homes now? I am thinking next year it would be good to bring in a playmate for Shayla.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great series of pics, Jeanne. It looks like Tootsie will be staying with us. One pup goes to Wabush, NL on Saturday, another one goes to Regina, SK on the 30th, and we await the final negotiations for Gus to go to Vancouver. For now, those are the only specific interests expressed in these doxies. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Back home and in the process of unpacking. 300 km today made it an easy run.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don. I trust that the doxie pups were no problem. They must have enjoyed the ride and the AC in the RV. You may send them home whenever you tire of their company.


----------



## SINC

The pups are on the way Marc.

I hit one railroad crossing today that was so rough it completely rearranged most of my glassware. I just have to change how I stock that cupboard.

Some rural railroad crossings are really in bad condition.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Don. I trust that there were not a bother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning.

An early morning means coffee. Lots of coffee. The cereal is over there and the milk is in the fridge.


----------



## Beej

TGIF to all. After a few days of good weather, the sun has decided to disappear for a few days. Beautiful grey skies, though.


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents. Welcome to the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren, Beej and Don. Chef Pierre must have been busy this morning.


----------



## Moscool

'Evening all. Been busy: not a snub! 

So, I see our Monster Thread mk2 is about to hit 30 tons! Any takers on the date? I say Thursday...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Francois. Wed. is a good day to pass 30,000 total posts. I passed my 10,000 Shang posts on a Wed.


----------



## Moscool

And of course the more we argue about it the closer it gets to Wednesday...


----------



## Sonal

I'm going to jump in on the argument and call Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Sonal. If more of the Shang Gang returns, we shall do it by Monday. Still, Chef Pierre has a grand meal for one and all on that festive day.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
In quickly to say howdy. Someone sent me this link today. It's kinda neat

http://www.poodwaddle.com/worldclock.swf


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Bob. Onward to 30,000 postings in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really cool website. Watch the "oil produced" figure. It is flying.


----------



## Sonal

Anything for the cause, Dr. G. Or to win the betting pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

No money is being wagered, Sonal. We shall all ride The Shang into 30,000 postings together. We have all contributed to this amount. I have posted a few times here myself, if the truth be known.


----------



## Dr.G.

I might have mentioned doxies a few times as well.


----------



## Sonal

It's not the money, Marc, it's the principle of the thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Sonal. As the motto of the Cafe Chez Marc goes, "In God we Trust, all others pay cash."


----------



## Sonal

Speaking of, Marc, did I clear up my tab before the Cafe instituted its cash-only policy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, as a lover of doxies, who also love you, you have no tab, yesterday, today or all of your tomorrows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I cannot even begin to relax with the Eskimos playing the Saskatchewan Riders. I am always torn over who to cheer for and happy no matter who wins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has outdone himself this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. It's nice to have the Chef back on duty.

How are things in St. John's this morning? Did you get rain all day yesterday?


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Marc and Don.

What did Chef Pierre prepare this morning? All I see is some fancy ice sculpture and a sugar sculpture. What about the food? And the coffee??

My god. WHERE'S THE COFFEE????????


----------



## SINC

I guess you missed the decanter of hot coffee sitting on the table on the deck with the ocean view ?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Warren.

Don, it was off and on rain yesterday, and it hit a 30C humidex reading at one point. We are about to take the pups out back in the back yard, since it is again a 30C humidex reading at only 9AM.

Warren, someone needs some decaf. Chill out. Ask Chef Pierre nicely what you want and he shall make it for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we sent our first pup off to his new home an hour or so ago. Dach (I could not see calling him Johann Sebastian, as was his birth name after George was rejected), is off for Wabush, Labrador. There, a person who had Gus, the first-born of the first litter, awaits his arrival. Sadly, Gus broke through the ice of their pond and died. They were devastated, and wanted another pup from this litter.


----------



## MaxPower

OK I found the coffee. Sorry. I freak out a little when there's no coffee. I just really like my coffee.

Um. Marc? Can you speak to Chef Pierre? I asked for some bacon and eggs and the good Chef seemed insulted. He mumbled something about being a artist and that he doesn't cook like an American with these neanderthal dishes. I might have to walk down to Big Willies BBQ if I can't get my Bacon and Eggs. Where's Steve?


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, Steve has retired to a smelt farm in Michigan. Chef Pierre can be a tad tempermental re American cooking, which is why we have hired Big Bertha away from Big Willies BBQ. This was a major coup for the Cafe Chez Marc. Thus, Chef P creates his cuisine and Big B makes food for the rest of us. A perfect mix of Yin and Yang.


----------



## Sonal

I just smiled and asked Chef Pierre for croisssants and omlette aux herbes... no problems. Warren, perhaps you need to give the chef a winning grin?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I think that Chef Pierre has a bit of a crush on you. He likes the silent mysterious types.


----------



## SINC

Just watching the morning TV news. They are live at a major fire in Edmonton that has appeared to have destroyed over 200 duplexes in a single neighbourhood. What a mess. Fire department says they are built so close together they were unable to contain the fire and one duplex set the neighbouring vinyl siding afire and started a chain reaction. They want building codes changed to allow far more space between buildings in the city.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is bad news, Don. This is one reason why a major fire could still wipe out much of downtown St. John's, in that many of the houses are connected.


----------



## Dr.G.

On Wed. July, 25th, 1977, I became a Landed Immigrant of Canada when I first came to St.John's, NL. Now, 30 years later, I am still here. Big party in the Cafe Chez Marc on Wed. to celebrate.


----------



## Ena

Good day from the wet coast. Couldn't resist the smell of the coffee. I got it myself so I could warm up quickly.

Is it just me or is there a fly buzzing around in Chez Marc? 

Mid-way through a couple of weeks of vacation. Wasn't planning on being home as much but the rotten weather has made me change my plans.

Onward and upward to another astounding number of posts in this thread.


----------



## medic03

Ena said:


> Is it just me or is there a fly buzzing around in Chez Marc?


Yes, it is a pesky little think isn't it. It needs a good swat.:heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

No flies in the Cafe Chez Marc. They are not allowed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine avatar, Ann. Very restful and peaceful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> A fine avatar, Ann. Very restful and peaceful.


It's a bit of a nod to my childhood believe in faeries and a passion I have for gardening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre is at his best this morning. Fresh fruit from the Ann of the Peaceful Rest Garden.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Fresh fruit from the Ann of the Peaceful Rest Garden.


Morning all.

Ann owns a cemetery?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Ann owns a cemetery?


No, but I hear people are dying to get into them. (groan)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. No, that is the fruit orchard named after Ann. We have to Warren Walk of Fame, Steve's Serenity Spot, Jean's Jam Emporium, Sonal's Nook and Cranny Curio Shoppe, Elaine's Elevator (the only one in all of The Shang), and, of course, Don's Den o' Doxies, which is not to be mistaken with Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we should sign you up to headline our Jewish Vaudeville Revival at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, so lovely of Chef Pierre to french-press a fresh hot cup of coffee for me and make some waffles to go with that fresh fruit. After he'd cleaned up the kitchen and everything. 

Pardon me, I have some curios to dust.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> No, but I hear people are dying to get into them. (groan)


Ah yes, I looked again. Very peaceful in there:


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, we should sign you up to headline our Jewish Vaudeville Revival at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club.


As in,"I don't want to belong to any club that would accept me as a member." ?  (Good old Groucho Marx)


----------



## Beej

I don't know why, but I started thinking about these videos today:
YouTube - THEY MIGHT BE GIANTS "Istanbul (Not Constantinople)"

YouTube - Tiny Toons - Particle Man

Memory is weird.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Let your fine staff dust off your cuiros and enjoy your relaxation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, Tiny Toons bring back memories. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, now you are getting into the swing of things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, it is all set. Your stage name is now Shayna Maydala (which means "beautiful young woman" in Yiddish) and you will be billed as "Shayna Maydala, the Girl from the Shtetl" ( a shtetl was the small rural community in Eastern Europe where Jewish people were allowed to live. Think of Anatevka in 'Fiddler on the Roof'). How good is your Yiddish accent?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, tell me what props you might need for your act. I have the ladder for the court scene in which you take your case to a higher court, and the wooden hangers just in case there is a hung jury. If you do your doctor skit, you are going to need some "ah" sticks, as in "Open your mouth and say 'ah'". Anything else?


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDCzsnU1VbQ

Yiddish With Dick and Jane Ann, just in case you need a primer on your Yiddish accent.


----------



## Ena

Marc, Yiddish isn't one of the accents I can do. Too bad as the stage name you've suggested for me is such a good one. Besides, I think you're doing a great job with the shtick and keeping us amused 

UK ones I can do:
Glaswegian : Whereyougoingtheday
Fife: That's a gud pieca wud.
Newcastle/Geordie: Dinna dunnus


----------



## Dr.G.

Too bad, Ann. We had you booked for a Jewish Vaudeville revival at Radio City Music Hall in New York City, and the Royal Albert Hall in London. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Too early here to retire, so a movie is in order as I am home alone while Ann is working.


----------



## Ena

Marc, too bad about New York as I've never been there. Would be nice to see London again as well as Paris and Amsterdam and....

A movie and a Mars bar sounds good about now. Raining and fog again tonight. I've lost track of how many days in row that we've had this weather.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Waffles and pancakes available for all with some fresh coffee and tea. In celebration of Argentina winning the Under 20 World Cup of Soccer we also have some mate our national drink.

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast, Steve. Where is Chef Pierre???


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning, full of sunshine and 19C temps with no humidity and light wind. Taking the doxie pups outside in the pool again this afternoon when it warms up into the mid-20s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, how is your cockney accent? There is a tour set to go to England in about a weeks time. Interested?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Another great day here in Alberta. I have to get back to my routine after a two week lapse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We got an email from the woman who owns Zorro, the father of the pups. She said that with the humidex it will be in the mid 40s in Regina. This is way too hot for a doxie.


----------



## Ena

Marc, if it's a tour of Pygmalion or My Fair Lady that's about to go to England, I'm not the right one for the job. They pay me not to sing  

Mention of cockney has reminded me that there is a site with clips of the gazillion regional accents in UK. Must try an find it again.

Yet another no sun screen needed day here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, it's for a revival of "Fiddler on the Roof". You may play the roll of Tzeitel, Hodel or Chava.


----------



## Moscool

Just a quick - bleary eyed - hello: I have just completed the 600 pages of Harry Potter... Good thing it rained most of the weekend 

Some strong coffee will be needed in the morning; send Pierre an Owl


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Francois. Were you disappointed/surprised by the catch ending, copying the ending of a famous movie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I see no reason to have ever read a Harry Potter book. Never has appealed to me. If you want to tell me the ending, it might curb your desire to tell others for whom it might spoil the book.

Gimme an Elmore Leonard book any day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, no need to spoil it for the others .............. who might be equally disappointed at a "rip off" of an ending.


----------



## Dr.G.

We might get to 30,000 postings here in The Shang yet by Wed., the 30th anniversay of my coming to Canada as a Landed Immigrant. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Only 59 left now.


----------



## Sonal

There's still an outside chance of hitting my pick of Tueday.


----------



## SINC

Tueday?

Make it 57 now.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks, Don, I meant Tuesday.

Which in about an hour, will be tueday... I mean, today. Well, in my time zone.


----------



## SINC

We got it down to 55 now Sonal.


----------



## Sonal

This could be a workable system.... I make typos, you correct them, I make bad puns about my typos...

That's at least 3 posts per typo.


----------



## Sonal

Did I forget to make any typos?

The system is breaking down already!


----------



## Ena

OK, I'll make a round number of posts before I turn in for the night. Odds are I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, nice to see Chef Pierre back as I am in a hurry to get started this morning and did not have time to make anything.

The French vanilla coffee is to die for this morning.


----------



## Cameo

It's okay Don, I am early as usual for work so I will set up the coffee and tea. I am making an extra special pot for Warren - a very tasty brand of decaf for his nerves.

Been a busy weekend - sanding the ceiling with a power sander that is just about too much for me to handle on top of a ladder when I am afraid of heights is NOT something I am going to repeat. I am also never going to sand without a mask again. I can still taste and smell that crap.

Shayla is becoming more spoilt and queenlike - what do you think?

View attachment 3453


Marc, where did you put that fly swatter?


----------



## Cameo

Why can't I upload an animated image in my signature? Is this only for sponsoring members?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Quick stop in for some coffee and them I am off for the day to work. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Morning Don, Jeanne, Ann, Steve, et al.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Why can't I upload an animated image in my signature? Is this only for sponsoring members?


If I recall correctly, that is the policy Jeanne.


----------



## MaxPower

Jeanne. How dare you try to trick me with decaffeinated. The horror. The horror.

And Don. I'm ashamed that you would even consider drinking flavoured coffee, let alone request it. As Dennis Leary so eloquently put it "Coffee Flavoured F***** Coffee".


----------



## Ena

Black coffee sounds good to me. First thing in the morning that is, after a good evening meal I wouldn't say no to having it flavoured with Glayva or Cointreau. 

Better I check in now before reading gets difficult. Need a new prescription for my glasses and am going to use my old frames. Frames, well the nose piece and arms, have to go to Vancouver to have to work done. The joys of choosing lightweight Nikon lenses and bendy frames


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, calm down. We have you special blend of coffee ready for you at any and all times. You know better than to snap at Jeanne. Sit down with a doxie pup in your lap and gently pet it to sleep. Might have to give you your own doxie mantra.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Nikon makes frames for glasses? Cool.


----------



## SINC

Warren, I didn't say I drank the French vanilla coffee. I said it was to die for, as in, if I drank it, I would die. Black normal coffee is the only way for me.


----------



## Cameo

Warren, because I care I was thinking about your best interests.
It is very very good decaf coffee. Course, then again I don't drink
coffee so maybe I am wrong?.............<sigh> 

Almost time to go home..........can't wait.

View attachment 3459


----------



## MaxPower

Atta boy Don. we cannot let the flavoured coffee take over. Viva la revolution!!


----------



## MaxPower

Jeanne I could never be mad at you. Your concern is appreciated. Thank you.

However, when my Aunt offers me decaf (and it is always) I ask her "Why? What's the point?' But if you are going for coffee flavour it's OK. Kind of like a trick playing on your senses.


----------



## medic03

Evening everyone. Won't be around tomorrow when it looks like the big 30 is going to happen. Someone save me a piece of cake and I get it when I get home from work


----------



## SINC

That will be our pleasure Treena. Have a great day at work.


----------



## Dr.G.

It seems as if we have 11 different kinds of coffee to serve to our regulars, from regular coffee for Don (he's a regular Joe who likes his joe regular) to Warren's exotic blends of this and that. Luckily, we have others to make the coffee for all of us, so I am not bothered.


----------



## SINC

Don's savvy enough to consume and appreciate the coffee being served at the time of his visit to any friend's home.

Learned a long time back that a little tolerance goes a long way in giving and gaining respect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here at the Cafe Chez Marc, we serve you whatever you want, whenever you want it, night or day. You are a valued customer.


----------



## SINC

That is nice to know sir, thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, being the only royalty we have at the Cafe Chez Marc, we need to treat you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Getting ready for my celebration here in The Shang of my 30th anniversary of coming to Canada as a Landed Immigrant. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Warren, I see you now have a competitor:

http://www.ehmac.ca/members/maxx-power.html


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. I have given Chef Pierre the morning off so that he could watch the latest stage of the Tour de France on TV.

Hot apple turnovers and blueberry muffins ready to be enjoyed along side a nice cup of coffee/tea.

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, thanks for the breakfast. Chef Pierre is busy preparing the mother of all buffets for the celebration today marking my 30th year of coming to Canada as a Landed Immigrant. The Statue of Liberty made from chopped liver is his idea, not mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, there is only one true Warren and he is with us regardless of this clone.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are down to 25 posts left until 30,000. I wonder how many people outside of this thread will stop to notice? Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve and Marc, nice idea for breakfast. A busy day ahead for me. Hope I am around to see the 30K figure later today.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Warren, I see you now have a competitor:
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/members/maxx-power.html


Not competition, but rather a cheap knock off, an impersonator.

MaxPower, he has the name that you want to touch, but you musn't touch! 
His name sounds good in your ear, but when you hear it, you musn't fear. 
Cause his name can be said, in many different ways...


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone. I might as well make it 20 more to go....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don, Jeanne and Warren. If we hit 30,000 in the next hour or so, we should all raise a glass of something in recognition to this event.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just got in a case of Doxie Beer, the beer that made Dussledorf, Germany, famous. It was for my 30th anniversary celebration, but I am willing to share it with my Shang family when we hit 30,000 posts. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 21C and it is not even 10AM yet. Might take the doxies outside. We have a little baby pool for them to keep them cool.


----------



## SINC

Warren, cheap knock off is a harsher term, but perhaps closer to the truth. 

Marc, any beer will do just fine although I have never tasted beer made from Doxies. That seems rather a cruel way to treat a dog. 

Perhaps beer made with traditional hops especially for doxies or doxie owners was your intent?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Dussledorf, Germany is the home of more dachshund champions than any other community on the planet. They made a beer back in 1888 to commemorate the "marriage" of the Dingledoff dachshund line with the Dundermueller dachshund line. We now have dachshunds from both lines.

Seeing that they make only 1000 bottles of this beer a year, my getting a case of 24 is a real coup. They will be good and cold for when we hit 30,000.


----------



## SINC

At the current rate of progress, perhaps you had best put that beer in the freezer to have it cold on time for 30K.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have a special cooler for this beer which keeps it at exactly the correct temp.


----------



## overkill

Do we have Guiness in the cooler?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guiness is best when had at room temp, or so I am told.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.

Happy to add a few posts to the cause.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal.


----------



## SINC

Just in case no one has noticed with the advent of 30K posts, we just began the 3000th page as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. On to 4000 pages.


----------



## SINC

Seems rather fitting that post number 30,000 is made on page number 3,000 is it not?


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Good point, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too bad more of the regulars from the past are not here with us to celebrate.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall all have to raise a glass in their memory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange that the number on this page and the number on the menu are different.


----------



## Dr.G.

We might have to have two celebrations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, this is the 30,000th posting in The Shang. Posting #1 was something put in for some reason. Whatever, let's celebrate!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

30,000 posts. What an amazing accomplishment by a small band of dedicated Shang posters. Let's raise a glass of something for those present and departed who made this happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's to all of us. May we still be together for post #40,000. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations to all of us!


----------



## Dr.G.

We are family.


----------



## overkill

Congratulations to all!  Let's keep it rolling...


----------



## Dr.G.

Roll 'em, roll 'em, roll 'em ... keep those doxies rolling. Roll 'em, roll 'em, roll 'em, Rawhide. (sound of the whip comes now).


----------



## Ena

Congratulations to all of us past and present 

Another Rawhide that comes to mind is a character Max Ferguson did on CBC Radio. Now I feel old.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I sing this song when I try to get the pups into their pen. It is not easy ........... especially when they stampede.

YouTube - Sprint dachshund commercial


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took a peek. Don, lotus and yours truly account for 1/2 of the posts in the Shang. Luckily, now that Don and I are both getting up in years, there is a group of younger Shangers to carry on. Excelsior.


----------



## Sonal

If I can add a little news while we are in congratulatory mood....

I just bought a condo.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> If I can add a little news while we are in congratulatory mood....
> 
> I just bought a condo.


You may. 

Is it a rental property or a new home for you?

Either way, congrats, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sonal.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Is it a rental property or a new home for you?


A new home for me.

One that offers such luxuries are air conditioning, and phone jacks that work in every room... and I can see the lake from the balcony, instead of the stunning view of the parking lot I have now.


----------



## SINC

Ah, then double congrats are in order. Enjoy your new home. Now you can watch the boats sailing by as well.


----------



## Ena

I do hope that you will be happy in your new home Sonal. Are you counting the sleeps until you move?


----------



## Beej

Congratulations Sonal. It sounds nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, now all you need is a doxie pup to share the view. I shall send one once you are moved in to your new home.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks everyone. Marc, I will let the cats know about the doxie pup, but I'm not sure they would agree that it would make the place home. Cats are funny like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, how can your cats not like this pup???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, so long as your cats don't act like badgers, they will be fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Had a celebratory dinner here tonight to mark my 30th year in Canada. Here's to a few more good years. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, I showed the doxie pup photos to the cats. One blinked indifferently and went back to him nap, the other swatted my fingers to ask for ear scritches... I'm not sure what all that means.


----------



## Dr.G.

Your cat was telling you that doxie pups love to be scratched behind the ears and that pups need lots of naps.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Your cat was telling you that doxie pups love to be scratched behind the ears and that pups need lots of naps.


That could be the case Marc, but more likely the gesture is much more simple than that:

"I'm a CAT for God's sake. What did you expect?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre is back on the job, ready to serve your every needs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here's a new profession for you -- Cat Whisperer.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and everyone. Chef Pierre has asked me to do dishes this morning so if anyone is looking for me you know where I am.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Steve et all.

Cat whisperer eh? Hmmmm. Not likely.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Happy 30,000 - belated.

Sonal - CONGRATS!!!! You must be so excited. When do you move in?

Don - you had better take a swatter to your signature or clean it up at bit - 
it is attacting bugs. I have some raid for you if you wish.
View attachment 3473


More stuff here is slowly making it's way to head office - our last trailer leaves tomorrow. The trucks phones are going too, cancelled. Do they
think we can't read the signs? Back to job hunting or starting my own
business...........

Teaching Shayla hide and seek - she thinks it is a hoot. She is an excitable pup but very gentle. We met up with a couple who had a puppy crazy 14 month old 
little girl. Shayla kissed her face and the father wanted a pic so I said "love baby"
and Shayla obligingly kissed her again and again for the picture. My pup is almost taller standing on four feet then this little girl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Steve and Jeanne.


----------



## Bolor

G'day all

We are in the midst of a heat wave ... 32 and humidex of 37. Cooling tomorrow.

Congrats to all for 30,000 posts in the shang. A formidable achievement to say the least.

Sonal, your new home sounds great. I hope all goes well with the move and you have many years of enjoyment there.

Jeanne, Shayla seems to be a pretty smart pup. I hope all goes well with your job. You have been uprooted enough that you don't deserve even more hassles. I hope everything works out in your favour.

Don, it sounds as though your vacation went well. Hope you had a good time.

Marc, those doxies keep getting cuter and cuter.


----------



## SINC

Hey Bob, long time no post. Nice to hear from you again. Have you been out to the coast lately to see the little cutie that lives there?


----------



## Bolor

Hi Don
We plan to go out in September ... after all the hot weather. My son does not have A/C and we are so spoiled now that we can't live without it.

My son had a lot of air miles and got the tickets for us so that will save us a couple of grand. I wonder if he was thinking of his inheritance?  
Naw ...


----------



## Bolor

Speaking of the little cutie, I hope you don't mind if I post a picture. She will be two next Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, Bob. The proud grandfather. 

"Marc, those doxies keep getting cuter and cuter." We are starting to get the pups ready to go to their new homes. One has gone to Labrador, one may go to a friend here in St.John's, one is off to BC in a week, one to Regina in a week, and then we shall have to see about the rest.


----------



## SINC

No surprise there. She just keeps getting cuter!


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with Don. She will be a heart-breaker some day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone wants to buy Tootsie, but with a 9-5 job, would have to keep her in a kennel all day. How can I allow her to be put in a kennel with those eyes looking back at me as I turn her over to this person?


----------



## Ena

Bob, what a sweet looking wee girl. Love how she seems to looking right at the person who is looking at her.


----------



## medic03

Bob, she is adorable. Is this the one that lives out on the coast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Bob, your granddaughter is adorable. 

The closing on my condo is very soon--August 15th--but I still have my apartment until September 30th, so I haven't figured out exactly when I will move yet. Fortunately, I don't need to renovate the place, but there is one wall of floor-to-ceiling mirrors that just has to go.... I don't need to really see that much of myself all the time. 

I'm picking up boxes from my ex-husband this weekend so I can start packing up and hopefully decluttering... I have a lot of books to move.... some of them, I should probably let go of (old textbooks, etc.) but I have a hard time letting go of books.


----------



## SINC

Sonal, I had a collection of over 1,500 books that took up so much room and it got so I needed to built more and more bookshelves. Like you, I had a hard time giving them up. 

That is until one day when in a local mall, I discovered a used book store called SHAVA which stands for the Sturgeon Hospital Auxiliary Volunteer Association. They use the funds from the store to buy equipment needed by our local hospital that isn't covered by government funds.

I decided then and there that it was a good cause and asked the ladies who run the store if they would like some 1,500 books in like new condition. How much?, they asked. Free said I. They were delighted and I took car load after car load down to them over the next few weeks.

They gave me a free membership to the store that allowed me to take any book I desired free of choice. I declined. But now I only shop there. I buy paperbacks from them for $1 and hardcovers for $2 to $4. After I read them, I donate them back to the store and buy some more. I haven't bought many new books in years and when they get in a relatively new book, they put it aside for me.

I feel my books found a useful purpose and I enjoy talking with those volunteers every week or so. Not only that, a few dollars make their way to our hospital each week from my reading habit.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks all for the kind comments. Yes, she lives in Port Coquitlam ... so far from here. We do get to visit nearly every week on the web cam which is small consolation. I am looking forward to some ginormous hugs when we get there in the fall.:love2:


----------



## Bolor

Nighty night all


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has breakfast under control, so I shall have some coffee and start teaching online.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee break time. Chef Pierre has some goodies for a snack for one and all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I am scrambling to get the motor home supplied for a weekend jaunt out to an acreage near Alberta Beach for the weekend while Ann and Crystal enjoy the "Taste of Edmonton" stroll and the "Capitol Ex" at Northlands Park today. I have to be ready to leave by 1:00 p.m. as I have never been there before and will follow another couple to the spot. Then the trick will be to give Ann accurate directions by phone so she can join us tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, why not treat Ann to our newest product -- The Doxie Sled Team. Yes, you and your loved ones can be whisked away to various locations on your very own doxie dog sled. Pulled by our team of strong doxies, they will take you wherever you desire and get you there on time. A snack bar is on the sled for your enjoyment. All aboard!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, for a limited time only, we are giving away brand new iPods that plug in to the dog sled. We call it the iDox system.


----------



## Bolor

Late morning greetings to all. We have some rain and the temps have finally dropped to a comfortable level (18). Back to the sun tomorrow and temps in the mid 20s for a while ... nice.

Have a good weekend Don. Drive safe.


----------



## Ena

Good day from the coast and a good one it is too. Still on vacation and enjoying the slow do what my mood strikes me kind of pace. 

Marc, I have a serious question about transporting dogs by plane. From what I've read there are less options to have them travel in ideal conditions?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, the thing about the Air Canada changes is that you now pay twice what you had to pay if they went as baggage. They are on the same plane in the same spot, but now, as cargo, they are billed by size and weight. The trick is when you have more than one dog to ship. We now try to fly West Jet whenever possible.


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone.

That is a good idea about the books Don. I'm not sure that I'm ready to pare down the entire fiction collection (600 or so books--though I do re-read them) just yet, but I think I can lighten my load on a few things.

The next difficult task is letting go of the old school papers... I kept them all since I intended to sort through them one day... I graduated 6 years ago, and keep moving those same boxes around...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I still have some notes from my freshman year at university -- Sept. 1966.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! Found a poem I wrote back in 8th grade. It was about brotherhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

I dug up sold old college textbooks I used as a freshman. Amazing the notes I put in the margin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Beej

Good morning all (anyone) and happy Saturday. Leftover pizza is available upon request.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Beej. You are truly a guys guy.

I'll put on the coffee and tea.


----------



## Sonal

Uh.... thanks Beej, but I think I'll have some coffee and perhaps a few of those fresh-baked croissants.


----------



## Beej

Almost lunchtime, so now the pizza comes with the source of penicillin. No prescriptions required.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 32C with the humidex at just past 1PM here in St.John's. The pups are playing out back in a baby pool and a couple of inches of water.


----------



## Dr.G.

29C with a 36C humidex is VERY hot for 4PM at the end of July here in St.John's. Broke the record of 27C set back in in 1967, and way above the high of 5C back in 1963. Doxies are lounging in the shade in the grass that I need to cut.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just sent this to me. Thought I would share it with my Shang family as well.


Who you are makes a difference.......

A teacher in New York decided to honour each of her seniors in High
School by telling them the difference each of them had made. She called
each student to the front of the class, one at a time.

First, she told each of them how they had made a difference to her, and
the class. Then she presented each of them with a blue ribbon, imprinted
with gold letters, which read, "Who I Am Makes a Difference."



Afterwards, the teacher decided to do a class project, to see what kind
of impact recognition would have on a Community. She gave each of the
students three more blue ribbons, and instructed them to go out and
spread this acknowledgment ceremony. Then they were to follow up on the
results, see who honoured whom, and report back to the class in about a
week.



One of the boys in the class went to a junior executive in a nearby
Company, and honoured him for helping him with his career planning. He
gave him a blue ribbon, and put it on his shirt. Then he gave him two
extra ribbons and said, "We're doing a class project on recognition, and
we'd like for you to go out, find somebody to honour, give them a blue
ribbon, then give them the extra blue ribbon so they can acknowledge a
third person, to keep this acknowledgment ceremony going. Then please
report back to me and tell me what happened."



Later that day, the junior executive went in to see his boss, who had
been noted, by the way, as being kind of a grouchy fellow. He sat his
boss down, and he told him that he deeply admired him for being a
creative genius.



The boss seemed very surprised. The junior executive asked him if he
would accept the gift of the blue ribbon, and would he give him
permission to put it on him.



His surprised boss said, "Well, sure." The junior executive took the
blue ribbon and placed it right on his boss's jacket, above his heart.



As he gave him the last extra ribbon, he said, "Would you take this
extra ribbon, and pass it on by honouring somebody else. The young boy
who first gave me the ribbons is doing a project in school, and we want
to keep this recognition ceremony going and find out how it affects people."



That night, the boss came home to his 14-year-old son, and sat him down.
He said, "The most incredible thing happened to me today. I was in my
office, and one of the junior executives came in and told me he admired
me, and gave me a blue ribbon for being a creative genius. Imagine! He
thinks I'm a creative genius! Then he put this blue ribbon that says,
"Who I Am Makes a Difference", on my jacket above my heart. He gave me
an extra ribbon and asked me to find somebody else to honour.



"As I was driving home tonight, I started thinking about whom I would
honour with this ribbon, and I thought about you. I want to honour you.
My days are really hectic and when I come home, I don't pay a lot of
attention to you.



Sometimes I scream at you for not getting good enough grades in school,
and for your bedroom being a mess. But somehow tonight, I just wanted to
sit here and, well, just let you know that you do make a difference to
me. Besides your mother, you are the most important person in my life.
You're a great kid, and I love you!"



The startled boy started to sob and sob, and he couldn't stop crying.
His whole body shook. He looked up at his father and said through his
tears, "Dad, earlier tonight I sat in my room and wrote a letter to you
and Mom, explaining why I had killed myself, and I asked you to forgive
me. I was going to commit suicide tonight after you were asleep. I just
didn't think that you cared at all. The letter is upstairs. I don't
think I need it after all." His father walked upstairs and found a
heartfelt letter full of anguish and pain.



The boss went back to work a changed man. He was no longer a grouch, but
made sure to let all of his employees know that they made a difference.



The junior executive helped several other young people with career
planning, and never forgot to let them know that they made a difference
in his life...... one being the boss' son. And the young boy and his
classmates learned a valuable lesson, "Who you are DOES make a difference".



You are under no obligation to pass this on to anyone....... not to two
people, or to two hundred.



As far as I am concerned, you can forget it and move on. On the other
hand, if you want, you could send it to all of the people who mean
something to you, or send it to the one, two, or three people who mean
the most or, just smile and know that I think that you are important, or
you wouldn't have received this in the first place.



Who you are does make a difference, and I wanted you to know that.



Isn't this a wonderful story? I'm passing the blue ribbon to you, for
who YOU are does make a difference, too.


----------



## Bolor

Wow!:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

That's what I said, Bob. True or not, it is still a powerful piece.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got a call from the woman in Regina who owns the father of the pups. We have been telling her how hot is was here in St.John's this afternoon, and how the pups loved playing in the baby pool. She said that it was 34C with a 40C humidex at 630PM in Regina. Her dogs were staying in an air conditioned room.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow is my 12th wedding anniversary, so Chef Pierre is going to make something special for us all.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

Marc, you should see what Chef Pierre has is store for us to celebrate your anniversary. He has certainly outdone himself today. To give him a break, I have put the coffee and tea on. Happy anniversary to you and your wife.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Anniversary Marc & Debbie!


----------



## Ena

Best wishes to Marc and Debbie on your 12th Anniversary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Chef Pierre has something called his "Love Potion #9 Brunch" for Deborah and myself. It must have worked wonders since it it now just after 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the well wishes Warren, Sonal and Ann. Not sure who Debbie is, since I call my wife Deborah.


----------



## SINC

Hi all, just back and yet another very hot day at 32 again. I ran the dash air all the way home and left the air conditioner on in the motor home since we don't have it in the house.

We'll be watching a movie and having a BBQ beside the MH this afternoon and sleep in here again tonight to beat the heat. I have but three days to prepare for the Big Valley Jamboree where we will live in the MH for six days from Wednesday through Monday. Very hot temps are predicted, so the generator will get a workout next week. Last year I used about $50 worth of fuel staying cool.

Have a great day on the 12th Marc and Deborah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Don. We are going out to eat this evening and give Chef Pierre the night off.


----------



## Moscool

Hi everybody. Just back from the most wonderful picnic in London's Holland Park. The first one of the year as it has been a trifle humid lately...

Marc, very good story. Gratitude is a very powerful exercise; we use it with our clients all the time: makes all involved feel much better and it has lasting effects. As an academic, you want to read research by Seligman and others. This article has useful references, and this magazine article is a good practical read on gratitude exercises. Very potent stuff!


----------



## Bolor

Happy anniversary Marc. 12 years of bliss ...:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the citation, Francois.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the well wishes, Bob.


----------



## Moscool

Oh yes, forgot the big 12! Congrats Marc...


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Francois.


----------



## SINC

Only 30 years to go to catch Ann and I, Marc. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you would have to divorce Ann now for us to catch you both. I would rather we all stay happily married.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, Francois, my therapist had me read some Seligman articles where I was in therapy for depression and do some of his exercises--practicing gratitude is immensely powerful. Completely changed my life for the better.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Just peeked in to see an empty cafe. Back later.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice weekend away camping, sad to have to be back behind a desk today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Another hot one here in St.John's, with 26C and 32C humidex readings at noon.


----------



## SINC

Frantically trying to write a column (with mental block winning the battle). I have to get this one in the can by tomorrow so I can depart for Camrose and the Big Valley Jamboree on Wednesday morning.

I hate it when this happens.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Beej

Ever do a piece that reminisces about Saskatchewan life in the midst of an Alberta boom? It could talk about the positive aspects of those seeking the opportunities or sitting on large amounts of home equity, but also be wistful of a slightly more level pace to things (using current events to highlight opinions).


----------



## Moscool

Sonal said:


> Ah, Francois, my therapist had me read some Seligman articles where I was in therapy for depression and do some of his exercises--practicing gratitude is immensely powerful. Completely changed my life for the better.


Fascinating Sonal. Seligman has been at it for a long time. It's good to see that research first developed with/on students works well in a therapy context. The one 'strength' and positive psychology theme that still eludes me is total Forgiveness... One day...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening everyone. Still 26C here at 530PM. Doxies spent most of the day in the baby pool, young and old alike.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Ever do a piece that reminisces about Saskatchewan life in the midst of an Alberta boom? It could talk about the positive aspects of those seeking the opportunities or sitting on large amounts of home equity, but also be wistful of a slightly more level pace to things (using current events to highlight opinions).


You know Beej, that just might work, thanks. 

In the meantime the mental block died and I got out 1200 words in about an hour this afternoon. Seems to work that way some days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Moscool

Morning all! A THIRD day of sunshine here; people quite can't believe their eyes... surely it must rain somewhere. Scotland perhaps? Ah yes, always trust the Scots to deliver!

Freshly baked linseed bread, Greek yogurt and espresso today, with my compliments.


----------



## SINC

Morning Francois and thanks for the bread. It went well with my morning coffee as I sit writing. I awoke with a story idea and am hard at it this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Francois. Thanks for the breakfast. Morning, Don.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Looks like it is going to be another hot and humid day here!


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Espresso sounds great thanks as I struggle to wake up. Back to work and early rising after two weeks off.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is still warm here in St. John's with 25C at just past 11AM. There are some heavy rains on the way which should break this humidity. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too hot to work today. I have spent most of the late morning and afternoon with the doxie pups in the baby pool. At 2PM, it's 27C and 35C with the humidex. The pups are not sleeping in the shade and I thought I would come in for some lunch.


----------



## Moscool

??? Post just vanished! Damn Martians!

Anyway... Work day's over and I am off to the cinema to catch up with my favourite Springfield family... Will report back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, the Simpson's movie got good reviews this side of the pond.


----------



## SINC

I am off to Onoway to pick up some cheques. It seems the bill collector's job is never done.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon.

I am armed with boxes and packing tape.... I'm quickly running out of excuses about why I can't pack.

I talked with my volunteer co-ordinator about getting rid of the some of my books, and she says that she's looking for some more stuff for the adult literacy program, and the library's used books store is always looking for textbooks, so it looks like I might be able to let a few go there.


----------



## Moscool

OK, here's my take on the movie:

- Lots and lots of funny stuff at levels 1, 2 and 3. You need to be wide awake to catch everything

- Fast paced 'action' involving most of the traditional characters and some new guests (Arnie, Tom Hanks) but somehow an overall slow-ish feeling

- Refreshing to see a good 'traditional animation' supported by technology. Almost as good as Tarzan in that respect although not nearly as sophisticated

- Despite some of the - very - irreverent comments, feels a bit lame: was it to preserve the PG?

Overall, I am very glad I went! The Simpsons is the bet think to come out of the small screen in the last 20 years, methinks, and the film does Groenig credit. :clap:


----------



## Moscool

Time to turn in: I need to be up early to cook the pancakes as Pierre is still on leave. TTFN


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Francois. I am not far behind you. We have to get a pup to the airport at 5AM to send her off to Regina, SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Gracie and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Me too, night all. I have to be up early to prepare for our trip to Camrose and the Big Valley Jamboree in the morning. Not to mention editing and filing the three columns before I leave.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Francois must have slept in. Hope you got the pup to the airport on time Marc. I will now get to work on the columns and return for a coffee after I file them.

Then I can begin the process of readying the motor home for the trip to Camrose today.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Don.

HAve fun at the jamboree this weekend.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Seems like the summer heat has come to stay as its going to be another hot one in the GTA.

Cousin's wedding is this weekend finally and I have to start to get the camera gear into place for picture taking, it is my first wedding gig. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Massive flooding in St.John's and the surrounding communities as 4 inches of rain have fallen since midnight, and it is still raining heavily. Some basements have 5 feet of water in them in parts of the area. Roads have washed away leaving communities stranded. Not a pretty morning for many here in this part of NL.

I am safe and dry, but I have been out checking on the three single moms who live in the area to make sure that they are OK.


----------



## Moscool

Welcome to the club Marc. Hope your neighbourhood is OK


----------



## Moscool

Yes Sinc, a bit of a rush this morning: this is what happens when your wife is not around... Decided to wash some clothes; forgot to put the machine on short cycle; took two hours! Kinda threw off my morning schedule...


----------



## Moscool

Hey, just realised that I had missed a double celebration: The 30 tons and Sonals' condo capitalist acquisition. Guinness extra cold to all around (it settles that question too).


----------



## SINC

We're off to the jamboree. Will return on Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Moscool. Our area of St. John's fared well compared to others. Many roads were washed away.


----------



## Moscool

Time to turn in... Going to Dorset tomorrow to celebrate a friend's big 60. Funny thing is that I am going to buy her a serious Chef's knife and then take it on the train with me. If I am correct, this is worth 5 years in jail unless I get detained under the prevention of terrorism act first and/or I get air-lifted by the CIA to G'Bay. Would said cooking was safe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon soir, Francois. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly made it to Calgary and is now in the loving arms of her new owner, a vet from Regina.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Getting Molly to the airport at 5AM makes me want to go to sleep right now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning.

Sheesh miss a couple of days and wow.....

Don - I hope you enjoy the Jamboree and have a great time.

Moscool - I am going to worry about you till we hear from you - I don't want to hear that you have been arrested for carrying a dangerous weapon.

Marc - glad pup is off to her new life, I am sure it will be a good one. My pup was helping garden last night. For every pile that I pulled and raked up to take to the 
back for compost she beat me to the pile and brought a mouthful back......sigh.......
such a help <grin>. It has been too hot for her to sleep on the bed so she has been sleeping downstairs where it is cooler. So, instead of 60lbs jumpin on me in
the morning I have 6lbs of cat.

It has been hot here and going to be another scorcher today. Sorry to hear about all the flooding in NL. Wow.

Sonal - packing is a PITA. It is good for purging crap though - I purged a whole pile of books I was looking for the past week and wished I had kept.........

hoping everyone has a good day


----------



## Cameo

I miss Margaret and I haven't seen a lot of Ann either............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Hot and humid, just the way i dont like it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. A mild 15C at 1230PM here in St. John's.


----------



## Ena

Cameo, you haven't seen a lot of me because I can't see very well. There has been a delay with getting the new prescription for my glasses put into my old frames. As a result I can't read for long or well and can't drive either. 
When my glasses arrive I'm sure going to politely but firmly tell the optical shop what I think of their service and I deserve some sort of discount. beejacon 

Have a great weekend all. Three day one here in BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We are down to a dozen doxies now, with 6 adults and 6 pups. One show male heads for BC early next week. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne -- FYI --- It looks as if little Shayla, aka little Tuffy, aka Little Tootsie, is going to stay.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all as I am rushing in and out. Coffee and tea are on.

I've been very busy lately and I haven't had time to mention to everyone that I managed to land a job to bring in some income during my slow season and while I am at school. It for a landscape company and I will be doing the various office duties amongst other things as needed. I'm pretty excited about this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Thanks for the coffee. Kudos on the job.


----------



## Cameo

Congrats Warren!

Ann - I would be telling them off too, sheesh. I let the auto parts company know I wasn't pleased with them this morning. I ordered a part for my son and they said it will be in tomorrow. Then this morning it is in, they are closed tomorrow but unless we bring in the core they will charge a fee of $75.00 more than the parts price. My son made arrangements to pick it up tonight so he can work on it on the weekend. The guy admitted he assumed everyone knew that with a refurbished part there was a core charge? Excuse me but we aren't all mechanics. So he said he would just trust us to bring the core in tuesday..........I guess so.

I am glad little tootsie is staying with you Marc. You will be happy 

I am going to do more of the never ending sanding in my bedroom this weekend and may yet get to painting. Landlord said I can dispose of the carpet so going to see if I can save the plank floor beneath.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, at this rate, we shall have five of the pups with us since we still have three to sell. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, someone came to look at Toots this afternoon. However, she works 830AM until 6PM+ and would have to leave Toots in a crate all day. We decided not to let this person buy her and force her to be a caged pet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just posted this over in the MS Bike Pledge thread. We MUST save little Tootsie from a fate worse than death.

If our honorable Mayor's pledge drive does not reach at least $1000 by sundown on Sunday, I shall send one of my doxie pups to her doom at Dr. Dworkis' Dungeon of Doxies. Here is a pic of the sweet face that will meet her horrible fate if more of you don't pledge. Remember, no pledge is too small to save this little pup ............ or to save someone from MS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have gotten a couple of death threats from PETA members, but they would have to get past the Doxie Defense Squad, or burn down my home, killing my wife and I and 12 doxies.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sitting out back on my back deck watching the pups in their outdoor pen romping about. It is just over 17C at just past 11AM, so it is fine weather for all the doxies to be outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning everyone?

I had a bit of the flu yesterday. But feeling much better now.

The Shang looks like a ghost town on the long weekend. I'll put the coffee and tea on any way, and make some french toast to order if any one wanders in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. How is this a long weekend? Is Monday a holiday? I have been working since 745AM today and will have to work until 11PM, just like yesterday. End of the semester blues, as we say in academic.


----------



## Ena

Good morning all. Big relief to be able to read without the text jumping around as I got my glasses back on Friday afternoon. Couldn't drive either so it's great to have the freedom to drive again. 
The loss of 35 staff positions where I work has gone through despite efforts to save the jobs. I detest having to rush when looking after the needs of frail elderly person but there's no way around it with the increased work load. Can't tell them I'll wash and help you to eat tomorrow and give the important human contact.
On a more pleasant note,(groan), it's Symphony Splash night tonight. Quite a sight with 40,000 people in and around the harbour in front of the Empress Hotel listening to the VSO performing on a barge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. Seems like some herbal tea might be in order for you today.


----------



## Moscool

Greetings to all Shangers...

Safely made it back from the knife expedition. A glorious couple of days on the Jurassic Coast. Something very strange happened tonight on the ay back though... 

The train ran on time. (pause)

This has not happened on a Sunday for at least 10 years 

Otherwise I'm happy to hear that all are well, prescription glasses and all.

Time to turn in as I am off to Ye Olde Edinburgh tomorrow. The only place in the UK with a severe rain warning 

I'll bring back some oat cakes for Chef Pierre and a wee dram for Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Francois. My son is going to spend the fall semester at the MUN campus in Harlow, England. What might the weather be like there in Nov. and Dec.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Sorry I have not been around lately. Been a long weekend with my cousin's wedding and having to take pictures. I believe I ended up with 1500 photos taken for them and now have to sit down and go though them all 

Hope everyone that has a long weekend is enjoying it.

Breakfast is served with coffee and tea, we also have some hot sticky buns coming out of the oven right now. Cheers!


----------



## medic03

Morning everyone. Been away for a week and have tons of reading in the Shang to catch up on. Anniversaries, glasses, knives oh my... Just got back from my neice's wedding. Was able to spend a week up north. Weather up there (near Bob's place) was beautiful. 26 degrees during the day and 11 at night. Perfect for sleeping. Recovering now from the many skitter bites and trying to breath in this humid air mass choking Toronto. What is everyone doing on this Simcoe Day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Guess it is not a holiday in NL, since I don't know what everyone is talking about re a long weekend.

Still, the sun is shining and it is 21C with a nice ocean breeze. I am stuck inside grading, but the doxies are all outside.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Francois. My son is going to spend the fall semester at the MUN campus in Harlow, England. What might the weather be like there in Nov. and Dec.?


Wet?  

Being in Essex, Harlow will not encounter any extreme weather except perhaps wind and rain. Expect +5 to +10 at worst during the autumn. Also remember that central heating and insulation are pretty basic in our part of the world. Waterproof shoes, a couple of sweaters and normal town gear should do.


----------



## Moscool

Writing this from a wifi connection on the London to Edinburgh train...

Delighted to report that things are back to normal with a delay to date of 40 minutes. 

We are between York and Newcastle. Happy (holi)day(or not) to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for this info, Francois.


----------



## SINC

Hello everyone. We are back form six fun filled days at the Big Valley Jamboree. Four of them were wet. Very wet. Mucho rain and mud spoiled things just a bit. sun came out this morning as we left which is par for the course.

Now to get cracking on this weeks columns.

I have decided to sell my shares in the spindle company. It is just too much for me and I offered my third of the company to my two partners for a grand apiece, a loss of $20,000, but what the hell, I had fun while it lasted.

That should get them off to a good start with 40% of the debt now gone. I will use the $2,000 to buy gas for the motor home and take a trip somewhere, but be glad to be done with business. I have had enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don. 

For two grand, I could sell you two show doxies. Top prize at Westminster is $25,000. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, there is a RV caravan that pulled into St.John's. RVs from all over Canada and the US have made the grand trek to St. John's.


----------



## Bolor

medic03 said:


> Morning everyone. Been away for a week and have tons of reading in the Shang to catch up on. Anniversaries, glasses, knives oh my... Just got back from my neice's wedding. Was able to spend a week up north. Weather up there (near Bob's place) was beautiful. 26 degrees during the day and 11 at night. Perfect for sleeping. Recovering now from the many skitter bites and trying to breath in this humid air mass choking Toronto.


Hi Treena
Where up in skeeterland were you? My next door neighbour got married last weekend too. That wasn't the one you were at was it? I don't envy your weather. we had a couple of days at 40 + degrees with the humidex and it wasn't nice.
Speaking of weather, we haven't had rain for quite a while now. Fire hazard is listed as extreme. Temps are back to normal ... 22 to 26 degrees.

Now that Don is 2/3 retired, he should be having more fun with the RV. Enjoy mon chum:clap:


----------



## medic03

Hey Bob: I was in Kirkland Lake (where I am from and where the wedding was) but I made it up to Timmins to visit some family. I miss it already.


----------



## Dr.G.

I talked my wife into $1000 for one of the doxies. Here is he being groomed for you. He is on his way and will be at your doorstep tomorrow morning via Doxie Express. His name is Gus, but you can call him whatever you want.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just checking out your address -- 1313 Wistful Vista Drive, St. Albert, AB. Correct???


----------



## SINC

Um, yeah, uh sure, well, OK.


----------



## MaxPower

Welcome home Don.

We missed you around here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good. They are on their way. Let me know when they arrive. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, I hope that you enjoy having more free time in your day in giving up your share in the spindle business. 

Had a great long walk this afternoon with my dog along the sea wall to the inner harbour. I was approached by a couple and assumed they wanted me to take their picture as often happens. They wanted to pet my dog as theirs was the same breed and they were missing her as they were on vacation from Virginia. 
Even brought out a picture to show me. 

Back to work for a lot of us tomorrow morning so I hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has things under control so bon apetite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, a touching story. I had someone once approach one of our doxies because they had the same kind back in Tennessee. Amazingly, Jack let this person pet him, since I guess he knew a doxie owner by his scent.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone from a nice sunny day in Alberta. I have to get busy and write three columns today to meet my deadline. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, received your $1000 email draft. Merci, mon frere. I trust that you and Gus (or whatever you intend to call him) are bonding well.


----------



## Cameo

Marc if you let anyone harm a hair on Tootsie's body you are going to answer to me. I may be small but I am a terror when on a mission. Send her my way if you will and Shayla can teach her all her good tricks. (not the bad ones, like jumping up on my desk in front of me or pulling the compost back out when mommy has put it in twice already)

Just kidding - I know you wouldn't harm any doxie, let alone anyone else.

Too many posts to catch up on so hello to everyone and have a great day.

My ex was over helping my son fix a truck and he brought Shayla a big purple ball - my big mean shepherd backed off and barked at it. I picked it up but she still wouldn't go near it, til I grabbed it and said "it's getting me it's getting me" and acting like it was attacking - she was right there in about two seconds to protect mom! LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't worry, Jeanne. Sadly, we are going to have to find a pet home for Toots. We had a professional doxie breeder by this afternoon, and she said that Toots, while really cute, was not show quality. Such is Life. 

So, two more will go sometime this week, and then we have to find homes for two to three other dogs.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I do hope that you can find a suitable home for Toots. She looks an easy dog to love. 
Stopping in for a quick cup of tea after work and before I cut the grass. It's more like cut down the weeds as I don't use chemicals. 
Slept through the night last night for the first time in months. Heavenly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I personally will not sign off on her going to any other home unless it is a good environment with loving people living there. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, give Gus a hug from all of us here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## SINC

With Gusto!


----------



## MaxPower

Good Night all.

Tomorrow I start my new job. Should be fun.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with the new job tomorrow Warren.


----------



## Ena

Warren, all the best for tomorrow and don't sleep in  

(I know that it's a really silly thing to say about that happening at your house)


----------



## SINC

Sage advice all the same Ann.


----------



## MaxPower

I owe, I owe, so it's off to work I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Warren.


----------



## Cameo

Good luck Warren - have fun.

Hello to everyone else as well and good Wednesday.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone from a cloudy and cool Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Jeanne.


----------



## Moscool

So, no news from Warren yet... No peeping at the Shang over his lunch break then?


----------



## Moscool

Someone send me some valium... Just had a bust up with airport security: the airline says I can carry two bags, the airport says only one. Guess who won?


----------



## SINC

The airport?


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> The airport?


Precisely. What happened to your witty signature?


----------



## SINC

You mean I once had one?


----------



## Moscool

Yup

BTW, your graphic only appears if clicks on the link. I think you need to add image tags.


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, airline service on this side of the pond is not much better. We sent Molly to Calgary via WestJet and they lost her for three hours.


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Yup
> 
> BTW, your graphic only appears if clicks on the link. I think you need to add image tags.


Hmmm, must be a Brit thing. Everyone on this side of the pond sees it without clicking anything and it does have the image tags??


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Hmmm, must be a Brit thing. Everyone on this side of the pond sees it without clicking anything and it does have the image tags??


Yup the darn thing works just fiine over here. Wish I had someway of squishing the da%%^&mn thing 

Warren, how was the first day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Sent Gus, now called Oscar, off to Mount Pearl, which is just outside of St.John's, to a show home. So, he will go up against any of the pups we shall keep.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, I too wonder how Warren's first day went?


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, it went like the first day of school, full of wonderment and making new friends.


----------



## MaxPower

I won't keep everyone in suspense any longer. My first day went well. I work out of a home office, so it is just myself and my boss. I showed up about 15 minutes early and my boss hadn't had his breakfast yet, so I sat in the kitchen with him and his wife and had a "get to know you session". After wards I processed payroll, and then some payables. Pretty standard stuff. In between it was learning more about how the company operates and how he does things. Friday will be another day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on your first day of your new job, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Attaaboy Warren I knew it would go well.


----------



## Cameo

Warren - this isn't a property management company in Waterloo by any chance that you are now working for? Glad you enjoyed your first day.

Moscool - airports are becoming a real pain in the tush these days from my understanding. Sorry to hear you had trouble. <sigh>

Marc - how are you feeling now that puppies are going to new homes? Do you find it hard or is it a relief?

Good day Don - where is your next jaunt to? Since you are no longer doing the spindle business does this mean that you are retired completely now?

Hello treena and everyone else. Have a great day


----------



## SINC

Good morning Jeanne, et all.

As for your question, yes, that means I am retired other than writing three columns per week for the paper, but I don't call that work. That is fun.


----------



## overkill

hello everyone. just got back in from a small trip to montreal for business. it was nice to be back in the city i love even if it was for only a day. looking forward to the weekend as i am trying to escape to my dad's trailer for some nice relaxation. hope everyone has a good day. cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Jeanne, Don and Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - how are you feeling now that puppies are going to new homes? Do you find it hard or is it a relief?"

Gus, now called Oscar (as in Oscar Meyer weiners) has gone to a great home. David is next and then Bridgett. Then comes Tootsie. She will be the hardest to place since I won't let her go to anything but a loving home where they will spoil her as I have spoiled her. David and Bridget can just go to loving homes. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Another dull day as I head out to get a hair cut this afternoon.

On second thought, I think I will get all of them cut. 

Cutting just one is so darn expensive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. I didn't even get time to get one hair cut today. Maybe tomorrow?

This full time retirement is tough.


----------



## MaxPower

Good night all. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has seen to our morning food and liquid needs, so I am here working if anyone has any spiritual, emotional or doxie needs.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. A quick coffee to start my day will be fine this morning, another gray and dull day.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. It's my Friday at work too and it's a damp morning. Coffeeeee please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Ann. Coffee is coming right up.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Into work for a few hours and then off to my dads trailer for the weekend. Hope to hit the beach and get a round of golf in as well. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy, Steve. Get a birdie for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie is off for BC on Tuesday morning, and now Bridget is going to Brazil as soon as she is allowed to travel outside of Canada. NL is rabies free, but Canada is not, so we have to go by Canadian standards. We shall see.

That leaves just David and my beloved Tootsie, since we have already decided to keep Gracie.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at nearly 11PM. There is no wind, so it is a pleasant night. Low 20s and lots of sunshine forecast for the next three days. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

The coffee and tea is on this morning and I think Chef Pierre has the weekend off, so I have started to prepare some bacon and eggs with toast and hash browns.

Did I mention the coffee is on?


----------



## medic03

Wow you are in early this morning Warren? I thought I would have to get the coffee on. I think I will just grab a cup and head to work a few minutes earlier then 
Are the boys up or are you going into work this am too?


----------



## MaxPower

Early?

The boys slept in this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone.

Nice breakfast Warren.

Hope you have a good day at work Treena.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Coffee sounds good just now. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 24C at just past 4PM. Just got out of the baby pool playing with the doxie pups, who now are soaked.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
A very hot and muggy 28 here and the sun blazing down. Humidex of 32. Good to BBQ tho'. I think burgers tonight.:clap: 
I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. That is exactly what we did about an hour ago. Had burgers out back on the deck. 22C still at nearly 730PM. Very atypical for this late in August for here in St.John's.


----------



## medic03

Evening. I had a rough day at work. On my way in I stopped to pick up the paper at a PetroCan station. On my way out I didn't see a drop off in the cement and went flying completely scrapping my knees. I went back in to tell the attendant and he looked at me and said 'what am I supposed to do about it' with a lot of attitude. I stopped by on my way home from work to get the owners name and number so I could give him a call and complain about the customer service that I received. The guy (a different attendant) wouldn't give me that info (and wouldn't get off his cell phone. I had to threaten to call PetroCan corporate before he would give up the name and number...I am fuming and in a lot of pain...thanks for letting me rant


----------



## medic03

Evening. I had a rough day at work. On my way in I stopped to pick up the paper at a PetroCan station. On my way out I didn't see a drop off in the cement and went flying completely scrapping my knees. I went back in to tell the attendant and he looked at me and said 'what am I supposed to do about it' with a lot of attitude. I stopped by on my way home from work to get the owners name and number so I could give him a call and complain about the customer service that I received. The guy (a different attendant) wouldn't give me that info (and wouldn't get off his cell phone. I had to threaten to call PetroCan corporate before he would give up the name and number...I am fuming and in a lot of pain...thanks for letting me rant. Good thing I know how to fix myself up


----------



## medic03

uggh sorry double post - didn't look like it went through the first time


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, sorry to hear of your injury, but glad to hear that you shall complain re the lack of concern by the staff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, Chef Pierre has made you a special midnight treat.


----------



## Moscool

Hello & good-buy. More news tomorrow... Zzzzzz


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello and Good bye, Francois. Hopefully, this is good news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm finishing off my office and I just finished priming and painting the ceiling. Time to go to bed soon.

See everyone in the morning.


----------



## SINC

OK, night all.


----------



## Bolor

I'm surprised I'm the first in at this time of day.
Didn't find chef Pierre around so went ahead and made coffee and pute out some Saskatoon berry muffins.
Enjoy


----------



## Bolor

Treena, let us know how your talk with the station owner goes. Sorry to hear bout the scraped knees ... that's painful


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Had to take my son to the hospital emergency room this morning and I just got back. Luckily, he is fine, so I am able to once again rejoin my extended family at the Shang.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all. Just returned from feeding our son's cats and will do so for the next five days while he and his wife are in Las Vegas to celebrate their 3rd wedding anniversary.

Stopped at the beer store to pick up a box and now for a quick shower and bite to eat, then out to the motor home by 1:00 to meet a friend and watch the PGA Championship. Canadian Stephen Ames from Calgary is a few strokes behind Tiger and will play the final round today with Woods. Gotta cheer him on and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are all pulling for Ames this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a light rain forced us to bring in the doxies from playing outside. Freddie, now known as the Amazing Quinn, leaves for BC on Tuesday, and David, sweet little David, is going to Mount Pearl, just outside of St.John's, to a loving older couple that just lost their dog in June. The took a look at David, held him in their arms for a few minutes, and made up their minds to take him on Wednesday. That leaves Gracie (staying here), Bridget (bound for Brazil when legally possible) and Toots. Deborah said I could keep Toots if I did not complain about us having 8 doxies. Here is Toots in a pic taken yesterday. What would you do??? Stay or go???


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess this was not Stephen Ames' day.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, Ames had a meltdown. Oh well, Tiger is now one step closer to Jack's record. One day he will surpass it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Tiger Woods may surpass Jack N's records, but not as a golf player. Remember, Jack played against the likes of Arnie P., Gary P., et al.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, Arnie even had his own "army", a feat never to be equaled in modern golf.


----------



## Dr.G.

I passed Arnie Palmer at the LaGuardia Airport in NYC one day many, many moons ago. Did not speak to him, but I nodded and he nodded back. Been a member of Arnie's Army ever since.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Marc, is there a time limit on when you have to decide one way or the other about keeping Toots? Good luck with it as I'd be torn too.


----------



## SINC

If I had room in our lives for another dog right now, it would be Toots. Sigh.


----------



## Sonal

Unfortunately, the condo I'm moving to is not very dog-friendly--no yard for Toots.

That, and the cats would be severely displeased.... there's no reasoning with felines.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. 

Today I have an appointment to have the driver's side windshield in the motor home repaired. I picked up a rock on the way to Camrose last week. It hit just above the rubber moulding at the very bottom edge of the glass, so low that it could not be seen from inside and although I heard it, I could not find it. Then on the way home I hit a very rough railroad crossing and heard a snap. That's when I knew where it hit as a six inch crack appeared going straight up from the bottom edge.

A second crossing made that eight inches before I got home. Since the MH is too big to fit in the repair shop, I was told it would have to be a warm sunny day to allow the repair. 

While it is 10 this morning, it is still too dark to get an idea of what the weather might be out there. Forecast is for only 13 with showers, so I have my doubts as to whether or not the repair can take place today. 

At $29.95 plus $2.50 per inch, it beats a new half windshield at $1,800.00 and the $100 deductible via my insurance, and then how much of an increase after the claim.


----------



## SINC

Just returned from the glass company and the repair is on hold until Thursday at 2:00 p.m. Supposed to be sunny and 22. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. An emotional day today. We got a call from a person with an 11 year old boy who could offer a grand home for Toots. She is not show quality, and this I realize. We just don't need another "old maid" dog who is going to be spayed and live here with 7 other dogs. The family will come here this evening or tomorrow so that I can question them re Toots. She goes nowhere unless I say so, and Deborah is OK with that idea. I think it is fairer to Toots to have her go to a home where she can be loved and be the center of attention, rather than just one of eight here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. I know I should think of what is best for her, but she is so loving. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Looks like i have some reading to do to catch up from the past few days. Just got back from my dads trailer and much needed rest. Not looking to going into work tomorrow since I got use to sleeping in a little


----------



## medic03

Well I spoke to the owner of the PetroCan station where I took my tumble the other day. He was very apologetic and said that he will deal with his staff as (he said) I wasn't treated properly. He also asked that I stop by to meet him. All and all I am satisfied after our conversation and since it looks like I am not seriously hurt (just really scrapped up) I will return to being a customer of his. 
As I told him I will complain loudly when I have recieved poor customer service but I will also go out of my way to give recommendations when it is good service. His service has been appreciated.


----------



## SINC

Nice to hear the voice of reason Treena. That is the approach of a very wise person and you don't see one often these days. Looked in a mirror today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"As I told him I will complain loudly when I have recieved poor customer service but I will also go out of my way to give recommendations when it is good service." Treena, this, as Don suggests, is a reasonable approach to take. If you complain, you should also then compliment good service. I took the time to do this re my local CIBC service providers, and I mentioned them by name. I got a call from the VP of Public Relations of CIBC in TO, thanking me for this fine complimentary letter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Incredible!!!! A little over two weeks ago, my wife and I had to cancel our week-long vacation in New York City because it looked as if we would have too many pups (6) , and too many adult doxies (6) for any one person and my son to look after. Now, it seems that as of Wed., we might have only two doxie pups to look after, and one of these will be going to Brazil when legally possible. Such is Life. Many a vacation to Cuba next year might be in the cards? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Did the family interested in Toots show up this evening Marc?


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Nice to hear the voice of reason Treena. That is the approach of a very wise person and you don't see one often these days. Looked in a mirror today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, they are coming tomorrow. I have to think of what is best for Toots rather than what I want right now. She would be cute now, but then an old maid in a year if she is not show quality. We could still give her love, but there is just so much two people can do for 8 dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Freddie, aka The Mighty Quinn of Harbour Deep, needs to be at the airport at 5AM tomorrow morning. David, aka Bailey, or The Irish Cream of Harbour Deep, leaves at about 10AM. He is being picked up by his new owner, a retired couple who will give him a loving home.


----------



## SINC

Marc, like I said, if only.

Last night I arrived home and let my daughter's Lhasa Apso out of his cage. He is confined when no one is home because he tends to "mark his territory" in liquid, if you get my drift, so we confine him when not able to watch him.

I took him outside and played ball with him, then he did his business and I brought him back inside with me. I lay on the couch watching TV and he hopped up beside me and snuggled in to my hip.

I drifted off and awoke an hour or so later and reached down and gave him a rub on the head and ears, which he likes. About five minutes later, I reached down to do the same and he bit me. Hard. Very hard. Enough to draw blood and he bit four times in quick succession.

This dog needs to be put down, but I am outnumbered by my wife and my daughter who won't hear of it. He is vicious and unpredictable.

Ann thinks we can train him like Cesar the "Dog Whisperer" on TV.

I say off him. He has bitten me too often. Such is life with two women, both by the way who have been bitten worse that I at times, but defend him as being "scared" at the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the Lhasa Apso breed, in general, is one of the most gentle dogs around. They are the classis "lap dogs", meant for quiet tranquility on one's lap. Doxies are snuggle dogs, who will lie on your lap as a pup, and then realize that they are too big as an adult, so will just rest their head on your lap. When I stop petting/scratching one of our doxies if I fall asleep, they will lick my hand until I start again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm with you on that one Don.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Warren, but until the women in my life give in, I will continue to be bitten. Only about twice a year, but that is two more times than it should be. If I was back on the farm, he'd be eating a .22 long rifle like we used to deal with bad dogs.

Sadly, that is not an option now as I gave up my guns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, send the dog to the Little Debbie's Dog School where your dog will learn to be gentle and kind.


----------



## SINC

Marc, It's not my duog, as Inspector Clouseau would say.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee await along with a platter of fresh fruit and waffles.

It's a great day for the race.


----------



## medic03

Morning Don and all you sleepy-heads that are just waking It is supposed to be another beatiful day. Too bad I have to work. Just stopped in for a togo cup of coffee. Tootles


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Don. Oh and the waffles will do just fine! Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don.


----------



## Bolor

Treena
Glad your gas station escapade has been resolved. Hope your wounds heal soon.

Don
I, along with Warren agree with the "25 cent solution". I also understand your predicament with the women in the household. Women rule! ... usually with an iron fist :love2: 

I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Bolor

Marc ... I hope the folks looking to take Tootsie are compatible. I understand you making sure she goes to a good home.


----------



## Ena

Good afternoon all. Home from a day at the Chaotic Castle or the hospital. Reduced staffing levels started today so it's been a day of adjusting to the 'new normal'


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, the woman never called back this evening, at least not as of 930PM my time. My wife is starting to fall in love with her, so there may be a chance she will stay here. I think that the fact that she saved Tootsie's life when she was born has something to do with it. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, when my son was in the emergency room the other day for a concussion, I kept thanking the nurses. One stopped to ask me why I kept thanking them for just doing their job, and I replied "Because each of you are here and are doing the job of two or three nurses per person." They appreciated my thoughfulness.


----------



## SINC

My Ann would love to hear those words too any given day Marc.

On behalf of nurses everywhere, thanks for expressing them.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have done more than that in the past. I took down the names of the nurses that helped us when my daughter Shaina was dying, and sent a letter to their supervisor and the head of the Eastern Health Care Corp. commending their dedication and loving care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We are down to three doxie pups, and the person who wanted Tootsie never called. We may get to keep her yet. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all. Just popping in to tell of my day.

My youngest son woke up this morning with looked like insect bites on his feet, legs and lower abdomen. we thought nothing of it. later it appeared like it it was hives. We took him to the clinic and they confirmed that it was hives and told us to give him some benedryl.

I had to go to a doctors appointment myself. My wife and son came with me and on the way there, he woke up from his nap crying and screaming in pain. The "hives" were now purple and not looking like hives at all, they looked like they could start bleeding at any time.

Since we were going to see our Doctor I told them to see my son instead and he consulted a pediatrician and immediately told us to take him to McMaster where they would look at him right away. As soon as we got there, the pediatrician knew what it was (big long name I can't pronounce) but basically it is caused from the auto-immune due to a virus, strep or a reaction to the syrum in antibiotics. He is staying at the hospital for who knows how long, but just for observation since they can't really do anything to treat it. They will be administering an IV to keep him hydrated and to do blood work.

My wife is with him now and I am here with my oldest.

Somehow I have to get a hold of my boss to see what I can do tomorrow, since it is payroll and I am responsible for processing it.

I'll check back in when I can.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with the little guy Warren. I hope your boss is on side until you get your problem solved.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. I hope your young one is doing better this morning Warren.

I am a bit under the weather today and have decided to stay home and do some work from here. May also be able to play a little catch up on some work that I have had little time to get around to.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. Warren, I hope your son gets better real soon and your new boss is understanding.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a sunny Alberta. Nice change from the gloomy and cold weather of late.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, having gone through something like this with my daughter, I wish you well. Hang in there. Children are tougher than we give them credit for, but I can't say the same thing about parents.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Hope your spirits raise somewhat as the day progresses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Bob. Glad to see you back on a more regular basis. You were missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Light rain falling here, which is a change from the sunny weather we have been getting for much of August.


----------



## overkill

Good morning/afternoon Marc, seems that sleeping in a bit has given me some relaxation. Just cleaning up some work and then may head out for a walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Sunny and 19C at just past 3PM. The rain is gone for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

For anyone interested -- looks as if Toots will be going to Wolfville, NS next Wed. and Bridget to Winnipeg, MB next week as well. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Marc, those pups sure do get around.

Night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bridget was actually going to Brazil, and Toots was either going to stay here or in St.John's. Found great families for both dogs in NS and MB, so this is where they might be going next week. We shall see.


----------



## medic03

Evening, I had a rough day at work but after reading what Warren, you are going through with the little one it put my day in a bit of perspective. Hope your little one is home with you soon.


----------



## SINC

Sorry you had a rough day Treena. Hope it is better.

Incidentally, tomorrow is my dear sweet Ann's 65th. She is at work 'til eleven (actually until next May to make her pension plan mature) and I am here with a surprise gift and a big hug.

Thank you Lord, I am a very lucky man. She is the love of my life and my best friend.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Some nice hot coffee and tea is ready for your enjoyment. We also have eggs, bacon and ham to dig into. Fruit platter is also out to nibble on. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Thanks for the coffee and fruit, Steve. Where is Chef Pierre?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, tell Ann we send her well wishes from The Rock. You know, a doxie puppy makes a great birthday/retirement gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of doxie pups, last night, we were all set to send Toots to Wolfville, NS on Wed. The family called this morning to say that they were reconsidering. Seems the mother wants her, but the father wants more of a German hunting dachshund. They are both German, and the German hunting dachshund is unlike North American doxies, especially Toots.

So, for now, she stays with us.


----------



## Bolor

Marc ... Glad you found nice homes for the pups.

Don ... many happy returns to Anne.

Treena ... hope you have a better day today.

Warren ... hope the little one is better today and can come home


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thanks for breakfast Steve. I have to get going early today. First it is off to the jewellers with Ann to have her new gold watch band properly sized, then it is off to our son's home to feed and play with his cats for a half hour or so while he and his wife are still in Vegas.

We have to be back home by 11:00 so Ann can leave with our daughter Crystal for lunch in downtown Edmonton at her favourite Thai restaurant. It is a Mom/Daughter thing as I "don't do Thai". 

Then I am off to the crack repair shop to have the driver's windshield in the motor home repaired. Following that it will be time to get the BBQ ready for a birthday burning of some kind of meat along with baked potatoes.

I might even find time for a cold one by then.


----------



## SINC

For whatever reason, the post above did not show in the menu page as being the last, rather it showed Bolor's post only. when this happens, it screws up and slows down everything I try to do on ehMac, thus this post to try and bump it up and get back to normal.

EDIT: It worked and all is back to normal!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Bob. Poor little Toots. She is like a bouncing ball these days. Still, we have a loving home for her here if no one wants her. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C as I submit the last of my summer school grades into MUN. I shall take the rest of the day off, and then start in tomorrow on getting my course ready for the Fall on Desire2Learn, NL's new LMS, and work on my sabbatical research project. I shall take Labor Day off as my vacation this year.


----------



## Cameo

Evening everyone. Dial up is sooo slow so I will have to catch up on my reading tomorrow and I will tell (and show) everyone my new adventure. Til then have a 
great night.

Take care

Jeanne


----------



## SINC

New adventure eh? I can hardly wait for the good news Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Adventures of Jeanne and Shayla

Chapter One

It was a dark and stormy nights when all of a sudden .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. I shall await the rest of chapter one. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep tight, or with a doxie. whatever.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

I just got home from the hospital. My son was released yesterday and I had to take him back because we were concerned that this stuff was progressing. The pediatricians (yes plural) are very impressed with what he has and my son is quite the topic around McMaster. They say he is one for the text books. Any way, nothing to worry about, this thing just has to run it's course.

So I hope the coffee is ready in the morning. I will nee it.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear all is well with the little guy Warren.


----------



## MaxPower

He is not out of the woods just yet. But the main thing is that he is home and slowly recovering.

The only reason he was released is that they needed the beds in emergency and there were no beds in the pediatric ward. So we were kicked out.

BTW, Thanks to whoever made the coffee this morning. How did you know that Kona was my favourite coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Warren, having been through this sort of revolving door with the medical profession with my daughter, I feel for you and your son. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Warren I am glad to hear that you son is doing better and that he is at home resting with you.

TGIF for those who needed it. Cheers!


----------



## medic03

Hi all. A beautiful day in TO. My mom is coming to visit for a couple of days she should be here soon. We usually only see each other once a year. 
Warren, I an glad that your little one is at least home with you.
Jeanne, looking forward to f ind out about this new venture.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. got yet another rude awakening this morning at 7:00 a.m.

There has been a work crew replacing only the cracked slabs of sidewalks in our are for three days now and awakening to the sound of basketball sized chunks of old concrete being scrapped up off the pavement and dumped in the metal boxes of gravel trucks is NOT pleasant.

By the looks of there progress to date they will be here for most of next week too. Here is a look at our front driveway:


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, make the most of your mom's visit. For those of us without mother's to visit anymore, give her a hug for all of us. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if I did not know any better, those look like doxie defensive diversion piles of stone and concrete. They tried to do this in France during the Second World War. The French feared that the Germans would send waves of doxies into France as an initial strike force. Doxies LOVE cheese and the French make some fine cheeses. This became the basis of the Maginot Line.

Luckily, many of the owners of dachshunds escaped to Switzerland and Portugal, with their doxies. Zorro, the father of our pups, came to his owner in Regina from Brazil. Zorro's great-great grandfather was from one of these doxies who was taken to Portugal and then on to Brazil after WWII.


----------



## Ena

Warren, great to see an update about your son. Sure hope that there are no set-backs with his recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Cameo




----------



## Cameo




----------



## Bolor

Those are great pics, Jeanne. Is that you in the teeny weeny plane?:lmao:


----------



## Cameo

Warren - how is your son? I think being home may help with recovery.

Marc - I wish I could take Toots..........it isn't in the cards right now for me though:-( 

Don - give your wife a big birthday hug and wish her the best from me.

Treena - sorry to hear about your knees.......big ouch. It is nasty getting cuts and scrapes anywhere that there is constant movement. I bet though that you are looking forward to seeing your mom!

Bolor - How are you? Moscool? Hope you are both well.

Ann - are you keeping out of mischief?

Hello to you too steve - I have missed your wonderful breakfasts.


----------



## Cameo

Bolor said:


> Those are great pics, Jeanne. Is that you in the teeny weeny plane?:lmao:


Yup that's me. Only on the flight I actually sat in the back seat.

I am afraid of heights, but wasn't even nervous. Course it helps that the pilot,
a friend of mine, is an ex airforce pilot who flew Lancaster bomber and jet fighters.
This is just a toy to him.

I had the best time. I absolutely loved it. Took about 300 pictures.


----------



## Bolor

Jeanne, if you don't mind me asking, what camera do you use? Is it film or digital?
In any event, it sure shows you have experience with a camera. Good job!:clap: 

BTW you look pretty good too


----------



## Cameo

<blushing> Thanks.

I have a Canon 20D - Digital, I need a better lens. The whites here are a little blown and I have adjusted the levels to bring out the colour but haven't added anything. There is a lot about photography that I need to learn.

How are you doing these days? I haven't been on much, I have decided to do
my own business finally and I have been trying to get things ready too for the start of our camera clubs third season. I am one of the founders of the club and still doing quite a abit as part of the executive. I am working on my house still too. My bedroom is primered and so I have the ceiling to paint, the final coat on the walls, the carpet to tear up, the window frames and doors to sand and paint and the floor to sand and stain. I am only renting so some would say it is a lot
of work for something I don't own but I wish to stay a long time and want it my way. lol


----------



## Bolor

It sounds as though your job is finished or soon will be? What sort of business are you contemplating? I am sure you will do well and luck will have very little to do your success ... but just in case good luck and best wishes.


----------



## Cameo

Photomanipulation/Colages/Restoration
Customized Mattes for frames
Brochures/Logos/cards etc.
Signs.

It will only be a side business for a time anyhow. I have nothing to lose
doing it and I have the equipment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, great pics. I am terrified of heights, but this was a great vicarious experience.

Re Toots, who knows. She has been nearly sold twice in the past few days, but remains here. I would hate to part with her, but she needs a home where she is the only dog. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Cameo, I really enjoyed seeing your pics. Quite the experience that few of us will ever have. 

Heading back to bed again soon as I'm not feeling that great. 
I detest being ill but it does get to point where one has to listen to one's body and give in. So much for getting up to any mischief on my days off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, sending out the Doxie Emergency Squad with some chicken soup. Hopefully, that will help. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night all.


----------



## MaxPower

Jeanne, 

Where was the airfield that the picture in the ultralight was taken? I have flown in my buddy's plane several times and the airfield he goes to is the UPAC (Ultralight Pilots Association of Canada) Headquarters on a farm just outside of Cambridge.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee is now being served.

Jeanne, nice pictures. I can just feel the wind blowing through your hair when you were taking them.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don and all. Jeanne those are really beautiful pictures. Seems like a lot of fun.

Weather is looking nice today, heading down to the CNE as today is the first day of the summer for it. Also have a concert tonight to attend, so should be an action packed day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Steve.


----------



## Ena

Marc, thanks so much for arranging for the soup. Feeling so much better today.


----------



## overkill

Morning Marc.


----------



## overkill

Weather is looking very nice outside. Should be a good day to be out and about.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Ann, glad the soup worked. Homemade Jewish chicken soup is great.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and pouring rain. So much for taking the pups outside. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoone everyone.

I'm back at the old place this morning, attempting to pack up some thing to move down to the new place. In theory, I would unpack those things right away, and then come back to the old place to pack some more.

In theory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Sonal, to your online home.


----------



## SINC

Sonal, theory put to practice is nearly always successful.


----------



## SINC

As it continues to rain here, work crews continue to pour fresh concrete for replacement broken sidewalk slabs in our neighbourhood. I guess the rain is light enough that it has no effect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. When cement becomes too wet, it does not last that long intact, and you know what a crack in the anti-doxie defenses could mean -- being overrun with doxies.


----------



## SINC

We've renamed our street to "plastic tent alley".


----------



## Dr.G.

Plastic will keep off the rain ................. but is no match for rampaging doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C as the rains come and go as we near midnight. Must take the doxies outside one more time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has brunch well under control, so I shall just sit back and enjoy this morning's coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I awoke this morning thinking I was in St. John's. When I looked out the window, I could not see half a block in the fog, along with humidity and a cool 9 and the furnace was running.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, that sounds like St.John's in April or May. Right now we are sunny, very windy and at 18C.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Marc and Don.

Coffee sounds good this morning. Do you know if Chef pierre prepared any blueberry pancakes this morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, how's the little guy doing this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Yes, Chef Pierre has your favorites this morning.


----------



## Beej

Good morning all. A beautiful Sunday in Ottawa, so I went out and filled my belly with a large breakfast. But, because I could not get the second disc of Weeds season 1, it now feels like nap time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Beej. You could try to take a nap in the Doxie Relaxation Grotto, which has your favorite music or mood sounds piped in as you gently fall to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very windy at 1PM with just over 19C temps. A fine day for the doxies to be outside after yesterday's rains.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Welcome to Monday. Just in to grab a quick coffee and try to write a bit this morning. We have to attend the funeral of a dear friend this morning who had been ill with cancer and in a continuing care home for the past year or so.

The funeral home is in the far south east corner of the city and since we live in the far north west area, that makes it a 35 km (45 minute) drive through the heart of the city. Normally that is. With the Fringe Festival in full swing impeding traffic on the Calgary Trail southbound, we will instead use the far eastern route via Wayne Gretzky Drive to get south to 34th Avenue at 66th street, then cross back over to the Calgary Trail where the chapel is located.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny morning here in St.John's, breezy but with 15C going on 10AM, it should be fine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your friend's death, Don. Losing a friend is never easy.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Don - sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. Cancer is a nasty disease.

Warren - My friend stores and flies from a friends farm north of Waterloo. The field you speak of I believe is the one where the gliders fly from? That is just down the road from me. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend. I textured the slopey parts of my ceiling as the surface was so rough (plaster and patchem previously I believe) so that it matches the stucco look of the ceiling and tore up the carpet as well. So my back took a beating from bending up for a couple of hours and then bending down for a couple of hours. Oww. The floor under the carpet (plank) looks like someone had a paint party on it. One board needs replacing and I guess I will just rent one of those big floor sanders and sand and paint it. I need to sand the kitchen floor as well but want to see if the wood there is worth varnishing instead of painting or staining.

Next time I get the idea to reno a house all by myself? Just shoot me. I still have to take out the windows in the bedroom and paint the frames and them and I want the landlord to replace some of the wood in the frames as well as parts are
rotting. Then I can paint the trim and then finally get to painting the walls. I have the walls primered at least and they are no longer bright fushia pink!

.................then the kitchen, computer room, living room and two bedrooms...........


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the kind words Jeanne and Marc, but in reality we lost him well over six months ago. He has been in a non responsive state for some time and this was fully expected, even welcomed as his suffering is over.

Still it will be an emotional day for his wife and three children. Roy was 79 and a virtual whiz with machinery and old cars in particular. I shall miss him and his trusted advice on my collector cars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, maybe this was a blessing for your friend. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you should try our new doxie massage therapy. As in Russia, where they have a bear walk over your back, we have a doxie walk about until he/she finds the spot that hurts you. Then, they lie down and quietly go to sleep. Their body warmth causes you to drift off to sleep, and this relaxation and warmth takes away all aches and pains.


----------



## Bolor

Good Morning all. In for a late cuppa coffee.

Jeanne, Marc's solution for an aching back sounds pretty good. 

Sorry to hear of your friend, Don. When cancer drags on like that the suffering is hard to watch. Drive safely to the service.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Good to see you back on a somewhat regular basis. Your wit and wisdom has been missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, keep in mind that we start you off with puppies, who weigh about 8 pounds now, and work you up to three pups, at about 25 pounds, and then up to Jack, who weighs about 30 pounds.


----------



## Cameo

I will be waiting for the doxies Marc, thank you.

I put the bed back together Saturday night, made it and went to sleep. I woke up the next morning to find out that I hadn't even moved during the night - the bed was still completely made and neat and tidy - even the sheets covering me.


----------



## SINC

Just back from the funeral which was packed and very hot. Made me wish I hadn't worn a sports coat which I removed.

A lovely service spoiled by the ego of a Lutheran minister who droned on and on and on and on and elongated what should have been a lovely 45 minutes into and hour and five minutes of torture. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sending Toots out now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Toots must be taking a stroll up and down your back by now. Any relief?


----------



## Dr.G.

What does it mean on one's ehMacLand profile page "Referrals: 1"? To whom or what did someone refer me?


----------



## SINC

I am not sure Marc as this is new to me as well. What ever it is, I with two am either twice as bad or twice as good as you. 

I will ask this question to see if I can find the answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. I just noticed it this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Hopefully, Big Shayla likes little Shayla (aka Toots). Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What does it mean on one's ehMacLand profile page "Referrals: 1"? To whom or what did someone refer me?


http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else...c-profile-referrals-what-they.html#post575953


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don, the only problem is that I have never referred anyone to ehMacLand. Maybe I should send this question over to Ask Dr.G. He is a wise old professor from the Land of the Rising Sun.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Don - sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. Cancer is a nasty disease.
> 
> Warren - My friend stores and flies from a friends farm north of Waterloo. The field you speak of I believe is the one where the gliders fly from? That is just down the road from me.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend. I textured the slopey parts of my ceiling as the surface was so rough (plaster and patchem previously I believe) so that it matches the stucco look of the ceiling and tore up the carpet as well. So my back took a beating from bending up for a couple of hours and then bending down for a couple of hours. Oww. The floor under the carpet (plank) looks like someone had a paint party on it. One board needs replacing and I guess I will just rent one of those big floor sanders and sand and paint it. I need to sand the kitchen floor as well but want to see if the wood there is worth varnishing instead of painting or staining.
> 
> Next time I get the idea to reno a house all by myself? Just shoot me. I still have to take out the windows in the bedroom and paint the frames and them and I want the landlord to replace some of the wood in the frames as well as parts are
> rotting. Then I can paint the trim and then finally get to painting the walls. I have the walls primered at least and they are no longer bright fushia pink!
> 
> .................then the kitchen, computer room, living room and two bedrooms...........


Jeanne,

It is probably the same place. It is a farm and the times I have been there, it is north of Cambridge, more than likely North of Waterloo. I wouldn't doubt it is the same place since Ultralight fields are few and far.

I know of the glider club. My boss is an instructor there and tragically the club had it's first fatality this past weekend. I went into work this morning and found my boss in tears. All I could do was to offer my sympathies and an ear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has things well in hand, so we may all sit back and relax.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I can take a lot of "sit back and relax" today. I think I will have some for breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Been away for the past couple of days from the Shang but its nice to be back. Actually tried to get on last night but for some reason I was not able to load any of the threads in the Shang. Working okay this morning so back to normal it is. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is the joy of being retired. Enjoy ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Welcome home.


----------



## Dr.G.

I still find it a bit interesting/amazing that ever since I suggested that we go with first names, we have been greeting each other like long-time friends, even though most of us have never met. It is a good feeling. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

I couldnt agree more Marc.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. I got some unexpected time off work to put my feet up. I sprained my ankle yesterday morning so it's the old bag of frozen peas wrapped around the ankle four times a day. Pain isn't too bad but the sitting around so much is the frustrating part of it for me.


----------



## SINC

At least you can eat the peas when you're done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, it is so much nicer to greet you by your name rather than to use "Overkill".


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, sorry to hear of your ankle injury. I could send out a doxie pup or two to sit on your lap and keep you company. All you need to do is pet their tummies every so often and they will be content.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you for sending Toots Marc, she is a true sweetie. She and my Shayla get along famously. I wish I could keep her, she could keep mine in line for me.

Warren, I read the newspaper article on the glider accident - so sad.

Ann - Ouch. Yes, it is very frustrating when put out of action, this is when we all decide that we need to do this or that and it gets very frustrating when we can't.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad Toots could be of some service. Sending her off to see Ann now to comfort her. She is getting a bit scruffy from all of this traveling.


----------



## Bolor

G;day all. Beautiful day in the sunny north. Warm with low humidity.:clap: 

Ann, hope you are up and around soon. I'm sure your patients miss you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob.


----------



## Ena

Thank you one and all for the good wishes. 

Sinc, I'm pretty frugal but I think the peas will be going into the compost bin when I no longer need them as an ice pack. Unless you want them 

Marc, thanks for sending Toots. I think she enjoyed the rare treat of sleeping beside me under the duvet on my bed for a nap this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Uh, I think I might just pass on the peas Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, doxies are digging dogs and love to get under the cover with my wife and me ...... until we put them back into their crates. In the winter time, we let one sleep on the bed with us through the night. If they get cold, they crawl under the covers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, Big Shayla and little Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. I too will turn in soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has made a grand morning fare, so enjoy one and all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Nice to see breakfast ready so early, thanks to the chef.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, I told Chef Pierre that I had a 10AM appointment at the hospital (cortisone shots into my knees), so I had to be out the door at 930AM. Thus, he had things all ready for me and for any other early risers, such as yourself.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again. This is the only upside of not having any holidays in the summer -- many other people are on holidays, thus the hospitals have no waiting times to speak of.


----------



## SINC

Just finished filing the three columns and now have the rest of the day to myself. With the sidewalk replacement construction beginning at 7:00 each morning, sleeping in is not an option. They should be done by the end of the week though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Don. Why not have a nap at your nearest pub? They won't mind.


----------



## SINC

It's a little early for that Marc at 8:55 a.m.

They don't even open until 2:00.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast, was in a hurry this morning and this hit the spot. Seems like fall weather has come over the GTA the past couple of days. Grey clouds and a bit of rain with cool weather. Actually a nice feeling in the air with these temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. 15C at lunchtime here in St.John's. Yes, Fall is on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we finally got permission from the province to purchase a plot of land and develop "Doxie Estates, Phase 1". It will be an area of super-expensive homes for doxie owners who want and expect the most from country living with a doxie or two. The lots are selling for $300,000 each, and are already presold. The homes should come in at about $500,000 each. They each have a fine ocean view. One of the pups is standing on guard of the site and looking out towards the ocean.


----------



## Moscool

Nice one Marc 

Back from a couple of trips and with a cold due to standing with my feet in water for hours trying to fix a leaking shower. This is well worth a rant, but I'm too tired... Time to push back, as commercial pilots are fond of saying.

Laterzzzz


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, the Queen and Phillip have bought a spot in Doxie Estates, although she understands that only doxies are allowed.


----------



## SINC

An expensive sub division to be sure. 

I just checked the dog house section in your literature and found this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Don, but those chalets are now placed only in the urban renewal areas, so they don't qualify for what we had in mind. Our dog homes start at $25,000. Everything is undersized, of course, to take into account the doxie is only about 8-10 inches high if it is a standard sized doxie.


----------



## SINC

I'm off to visit a 77 year old friend in hospital. He had surgery for cancer of the lower bowel yesterday and is still in intensive care where the surgery itself was done. We are relieved he came through it as he has diabetes and also a heart pacemaker.

His wife tells me he is joking with the nurses, so that is a sign he is his old self today.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

When one has his or her health, they have just about everything they need from this life.


----------



## SINC

Turns out the crusty old fart is doing really well. He is alert and alive and full of pee and vinegar in the way he is kidding with the nurses.

I got to know much more than I wanted when a nurse came in to drain his bags and change his bandages. I offered to leave and he told me to stay and watch with him. He was curious how big the incision was, and how that "****" bag worked as he called it.

I really did not need this experience, but he laughed as I squirmed.

Now I know he's feeling good when he can entrap me like that.

I am so glad he is doing well. I made a note of the time this event occurred today and will not return during that time period tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wise move, Don. Still, good news about your friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, ending a quiet day here in The Shang.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

I took the liberty of making breakfast this morning since I have not done so in a long time. French Toast, Sausages and scrambled eggs, along with our coffee and tea, and fresh juice.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Warren.

Another gloomy start to the day here, fall weather has shown up a couple months early that is for sure.


----------



## SINC

Morning guys ( and gals too).

Thought I saw a high of 28 for TO on the morning news. That doesn't seem fall like to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. A quiet day here in St.John's, with 15C, sunshine and no wind. Seems like Fall here.


----------



## Cameo

Morning.............

Fall? Not yet, please don't wish the summer away so quickly, I am not done reno yet...........and I don't need the oil bills yet either.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Jeanne. We don't turn on our furnace until my birthday, which is Oct. 7th. This is the only way we can keep the oil bill under $2000 each year.


----------



## SINC

I was out shopping for a USB cable which normally cost about $20. There next to the ones priced at $20 was one marked $7. Looked the very same to me as the others, so I thought, what the heck and ventured to the till with it. When scanned it came up at $9.99. Not quite the savings I envisioned, but nice at any rate. $10.57 all taxes in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lucky you, Don, especially with the fact that there is no provincial sales tax in AB.


----------



## Moscool

Evening all

Tomorrow my wife & children are flying back from a month-long trip to Canada. Unfortunately I could not join them this year: the business needed attention. I have set up the bread machine to produce a fragrant loaf by the time we get back from the airport. This should make up in part for the dreadful weather...


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, they should have stopped by here and we would have sent them home with some good weather .................. and a doxie puppy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.

FYI -- no one seems to want Toots, so, for now, she is staying here.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all.

I am just finishing up some work and then I think I will go watch a movie. I could use some relaxation.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, have you ever seen "Best of Show" or "A Mighty Wind"? Either one will bring some laughter into your life.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm thinking Blades of Glory. I can't get tired of Will Ferrel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have not seen that movie. Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

Good thing someone enjoys Will Ferrel. I can't take the guy at all.

Such is life.

Warren enjoy the movie, and nighty night Marc.


----------



## overkill

TGIF TGIF TGIF

And to celebrate this wonderful day that only happens once every seven days, special orders for breakfast. Tell me what you want and it will be served to you hot and fresh, unless its a cold dish. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. A fine sunny day, 16C at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the breakfast, Steve, but Chef Pierre brought our breakfast to us. Breakfast in bed is great.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. No names this morning as the fog is so thick I can's see half way across the room to tell who is here. Who moved the ocean?


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

My offer to take Toots stands..........but I would have to trade business for her. Do you need a colage made of your kennels? A Logo? A brochure?

Kind of overcast here today but sun seems to be trying to come out. Have to decide what I am going to work on in the house this weekend. I have a ceiling to
paint, so just may complete that.

Hope everyone has a great day.

Homemade bread? UMMMMM........yummy, LOVE homemade bread. Should make a loaf, but I have to do it totally by hand. Woodstove was great when I had one to put the bread beside to rise.


----------



## Dr.G.

HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS Here is our website, Jeanne. One of the pups, Hugo (nee Gus) went to a family with three Newfoundland dogs. At 13 weeks of age, Hugo now runs the show ................ and he is a male. The females are very dominant. I fear that Tootsie would take charge over Shayla and turn her into a passive wimp, which is not fitting for a German Sheppard.


----------



## Sonal

Fairly clear today in Toronto, but yesterday morning, I came around the corner from my parking garage (where I normally get a full view of the CN Tower) and the top two thirds were lost in fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I love fog, and being in the fog capital of Canada, we get about 125 days when there is some fog at some point in the day.


Glad to have you back with the Shang Gang. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

The sun has made several appearances and this afternoon is now forecast to be 21. Shorts weather for sure.


----------



## Sonal

Life is pretty busy Marc. I often pop in here, but don't always make my presence known.

I'm partially moved into the new place, renovating 9 apartments in the big building, restoring some elements of the little building (it's a Victorian house that was converted to apartments), going to China next month.... a lot going on.


----------



## Bolor

Wow, China! watch out for the flood of toy returns.:lmao: 

This is different for us ... temp = 25. humidex = 47  
Our dehumidifier has been out to get fixed for four weeks now and of course we got more high humidity than normal for that time. Hope it gets here soon.

14 more sleeps until we out to see our granddaughter. getting anxious now.:love2:


----------



## Bolor

Great website Marc. :clap: I enjoyed reading it. Great pics too. Very well done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, your life does seem busy and interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Bob. Remember, puppies make great gifts for grandchildren, especially doxie puppies. Of course, your children will not want to speak to you for a few years, but they will get over it after a year or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night all, here's a flower for your pillow:


----------



## Moscool

Morning all

Marc thanks for the offer. not sure about the Doxie in our small apartment but the weather is welcome! First day of sunshine today in two weeks!


----------



## Moscool

Jeanne,

The bread was well received: they destroyed a 1kg loaf in minutes!

I am very particular about food and usually start from scratch on most ingredients but I found the bread machine to be a happy medium. I even use pre-mixed bags with all the seeds, the right quality of salt, etc. I know, it's lazy, but these guys do it much better than me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A warm 19C with sunshine and a slight breeze. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, doxies are not great apartment dogs. They need sine space outside.


----------



## SINC

Good day all from a dull and gloomy day in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, your winter sunshine makes up for the few days of gloom in the late summer.


----------



## SINC

True Marc, but a sunny day in the dead of winter only last about six hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, true, but remember -- there have been some weeks from Jan to April in which we only see less than 6 hours of sunshine all week here in St.John's. Be grateful for what you have and be happy. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I think a movie is on my agenda for this evening.


----------



## Moscool

Morning all

Sorry Jeanne, it was the wrong Laucke...

Here are the real guys. No idea who distributes them in Canada.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning everyone.

For some reason I am very tired this morning. So the coffee and tea are on. I even took the liberty of making an extra strong pot to get things jumping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Why so tired?


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Another gloomy dull day here. Great for watching PGA golf this afternoon though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. 16C with some sunshine and no wind -- a great day to play golf.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C at just before 9PM. Too dark to play any golf, but it is a nice evening with little wind.


----------



## SINC

This is the first post from my original Blueberry iMac that I first used to join ehMac. I sold it to a friend, who sold it to a friend, who gave it back to me when he moved down east.

Memories after a day of rebuilding most of the software and reformatting the HD.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't think I could do that with my Apple IIe or my original Mac with 512k, Don. Still, I like to take these computers out and use them for whatever when the mood strikes. Toying with the idea of getting a MacMini to go with the LCDs that we have here in the house. Can't decide whether to get it now, or wait for Leopard.


----------



## SINC

Wow, a screaming 233 Mhz and it still works 10 years later. And a massive 4 G HD too! 

Wait for Leopard Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

See, the oldtimers still work ............... just look at us.

I might as well wait for Leopard in that I don't need the MacMini just yet. I want it mainly for iLife 08 and the DVD burner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I've been watching the Africam site again and the number of animals right now is astounding. Zebra, Wildebeast, Impala and Elephant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has things well under control, as per usual. Bon appetit.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and all. I thank Chef Pierre for putting together a breakfast that will help me through this Monday.

Great weekend of weather. Had a family bbq on Saturday with over 60 relatives and that was a lot of fun. I cannot wait for the next gathering.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Glad your family gathering went well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Ann and I are off today to our motor home dealer where we purchased our current model. The 2008 models have arrived and one has caught our attention as it has two slides, a feature that we have always wanted, and in this case, the price is very attractive. 

We may just trade in our 2005 model in the next few days. With only 15,000 km on it, we should get a fair trade price.

Here is a look at the interior of the one we are looking at:

http://www.tripleerv.com/products/embassygas/embbig.mov


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I don't dare show this to my wife. She is wanting me to retire, sell our home and get two RVs to tour with the doxies. I told her to get one RV and a gun .................. so that I could blow my brains out before I agreed to such a deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what is a "slide" on an RV?


----------



## SINC

Marc, a "slide" is the ability to slide outwards, a whole section of the wall and floor to increase the interior living space by another three feet. 

This makes the living space go from 8.5 x 16 feet to 11.5 x 16 feet in our case. This gives one 35% more floor space by using the slide which takes about 60 seconds to deploy with hydraulics and an electric motor. 

If money is no object, you can get models with a slide each side thereby increasing the floor space by 70%.

Here is a floor plan showing the slides extended:

http://www.tripleerv.com/i/embassygas/a36fb_l.gif

They close to align with the side of the unit while travelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, since we could not afford even one RV, unless we sell our home, it is a moot point. Still, that "slide" seems like a good idea ................ especially if one have a great many doxies.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS Here is our website, Jeanne. One of the pups, Hugo (nee Gus) went to a family with three Newfoundland dogs. At 13 weeks of age, Hugo now runs the show ................ and he is a male. The females are very dominant. I fear that Tootsie would take charge over Shayla and turn her into a passive wimp, which is not fitting for a German Sheppard.


 
LMBO - that's funny! Somehow, I can't see that happening believe me. Shay is a dominant dog and not much fazes her! But, she might lick Toots to death............shameful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Give Toots some time, Jeanne, and she would run the show. She is cute, but determined.


----------



## Bolor

Wow! That's some RV ... very nice. BTW, do the apples come with it?


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Wow! That's some RV ... very nice. BTW, do the apples come with it?


Yeah, it's nice, but I don't think I am ready to make the financial commitment just now. I'm gonna sleep on this one. 

BTW, this posted on my original Blueberry iMac 233Mhz running OSX. Couldn't believe it when it installed and worked just fine. Amazing little machine, this little gem.


----------



## medic03

Don, you guys don't mind not having a vehicle to drive when you are camping? A few weeks ago I saw a program on HGTV showcasing expensive trailers and RV's. One had a cabin in the back that held a small compact car. Marble countertops, washer and dryer, spa tub - that is the way to do it. Course, I think the price tag was a bit over 1 million (US)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don, you guys don't mind not having a vehicle to drive when you are camping?


Treena, we tow a 2001 Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited 4 x 4 everywhere we go. We simply pull two pins and unplug the signal/brake lights and we are on our way touring without ever moving the motor home in our 4 x 4 capable of going where not many other vehicles do.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I put the tea and coffee on for the early risers. I have to put plates and insurance on both collector cars today so I can display them for sale for a while. I drive them less than 100 km a year and it is time for someone else to enjoy them.

Then I just might consider that new motor home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Good luck with the sale of the collector cars.


----------



## SINC

I was just out watching the last of the lunar eclipse. Quite a sight but now that sunrise is upon us, it is waning quickly. Bit chilly out there at 4, but no breeze so one can stand it in a light sweater. The steam from my coffe was very prominent, as was my neighbour's as we raised mugs to each other from down the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

I recall as a boy watching a lunar eclipse. In New York City, that was a sight. I saw it from here last year, and it was still a thrilling sight.


----------



## Moscool

*Is the Shang doomed?*

Is the Shang doomed?    

I have had difficulty loading the Shang thread for the past couple of weeks when the rest of ehMac land was behaving perfectly well.

I am concerned that it may go the way of the Monster Thread soon and join it in the great bulletin board in the sky... :yikes: 

Should I make technical enquiries with our Great Leadership?


----------



## Cameo

I am finding it slower too...............we can't let this happen!


----------



## Bolor

Moscool said:


> Is the Shang doomed?
> 
> I have had difficulty loading the Shang thread for the past couple of weeks when the rest of ehMac land was behaving perfectly well.
> 
> I am concerned that it may go the way of the Monster Thread soon and join it in the great bulletin board in the sky... :yikes:
> 
> Should I make technical enquiries with our Great Leadership?


I too have been having trouble loading the last page. So tonight I went to the first page ... loaded immediately. Then I clicked the last page and it came up right away. That may be the answer ... try it


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, I have noticed the same thing for the past few weeks. Not sure why it is taking place, but it is frustrating.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been doing just what Bob did to get to the last page. I don't think that there is any evil intents on the part of anyone, just something technical. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Hi all. I hope that life is treating you well.

I had surgery on Saturday night as my ankle was broken in two places and was in the hospital until this afternoon. Right now I'm looking at not being able to put any weight on my left leg for at least six weeks. So good to be home I tell you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your injury, Ann. Do you have someone to help you at home? A doxie pup by your side might be of some help to ease the pain and anxiety.


----------



## MissGulch

The crazy three weeks I've had leads me to take refuge in the Shang.

Three weeks ago I embarked on a well-needed vacation to California, as I had free round trip bus tickets. It takes 3 days to get across - which is crazy enough - but I did it again as before, hoping to see the country.

A day after I finally arrived, I discovered I was sick with a throat infection and decided to leave. Yep, 3 more days on the bus - sick as all get-out. I finally arrived home, collapsed, and have been spending over a week recovering from bad throat, cough, oozing eye infections, fever, etc. When that started straightening out, I came down with incredible neck spasms leaving me in muscle pain 24/7, a probably byproduct of the other infection. I'm finally on the mend, reading ehMac, with the nasty bikini thread and the two guys throwing acid over BC politics - be they liberal, con or whathaveyou. 

Not that you asked....


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Miss G. I was to go on holidays to NYC, the place of my birth and home until I left for university, but it was not to be. By early August, we still had 5 doxie puppies and 6 adult doxies, and that is too much to care for at home for any one person. So, no vacation for me this year.

Still, I hope you are feeling better. We shall send you some chicken soup via Doxie Express if you still feel under the weather. I hear that it has been hot in NYC for the past few days.


----------



## medic03

Ann, so sorry to hear about your ankle though a six week break (no pun intended okay maybe a little bit is intended) might be a nice relaxing vacation. 

I have been having a lot of troubles getting into the Shang and was going to ask about that while I waited for it to be loaded tonight. Low and behold it is not just my internet connection. Wonder why it is just our thread? Must be because we are the popular ones and everyone comes in to read about our vicarious lives:heybaby:


----------



## MissGulch

Thanks for the chicken soup, Dr. G. I like it with dill, vegetables and a matzoh ball best of all.

NYC has had a break in weather. The temperature is now in the high 70s and low 80s. You may recall the weather changes in late Aug/early Sept. to cooler, drier days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, that is a good theory. There are far more people reading about our lives than joining in on the discussion. I have gotten various emails about doxies and Newfoundland and Labrador from people who read our thread but never participate in the discussions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Nice to see more people taking part. 

Ann, sorry to hear of your injury, but think of the time you will have to be creative here in the Shang.

Treena, you do have a way with the puns. 

Jeanne, we won't let the Shang fade away.

Bob, your trick works well, thanks.

Night Marc.

I had very little sleep the past few nights and will retire early tonight.

I was shocked when Ann told me this morning I was crying in my sleep last night. I cannot imagine what that was about as I have nothing bothering me at this time of my life.

But I do not remember my dreams. Never have and perhaps I had some type of distressing dream last night?

I dunno. Just plain damned odd.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre is ready to make whatever you want for breakfast .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, crying in one's beer is a common act of melancholy, but crying is one's sleep is a subconscious act of wanting either a loved one who is now departed, or a doxie puppy. Sigmund Freud experienced this, and was never without a doxie until he died. You might want to read the book written by Boris Sidis in 1898 entitled "The Psychology of Suggestion: A Research into the Subconscious Nature of Man and Society". This will help explain what you are experiencing.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I actually slept from 10:30 p.m. to 6:45 a.m. and feel much better today. I have to run and file my columns. I also have to meet with the leading candidate for mayor this afternoon. Not sure what he wants, other than a "get to know me" meet which might in his view be beneficial to his campaign.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Been a busy past couple of days, busy enough to keep me away from The Shang. Catch up is in order and getting ready for the long weekend to get away to my dads trailer and just get some nice R&R in.

Glad to hear you slept well last night Don and thank Chef Pierre for my morning croissant Marc, it was delightful.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, Ann is working this weekend so a perfectly good motor home will sit unused on the last camping long weekend of the year.

The good news is that my friends from Nipawin and Calgary and I are getting together in North Battleford from September 11 to 14 for a camping trip. The cribbage championship is at stake here and I am practicing once daily to hone my skills.

I lost the title last year, but I will regain it this year. How's that for determination?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have a great idea. I am calling upon all the people who have bought our doxies from the first and second litters, as well as our doxies here, and they are all coming to see you for a Labor Day RV Weekend Weiner Jamboree. You can take all of them (18 doxies in all) wherever you want. So, you might not have Ann, but the doxies will keep you busy ........... or drive you crazy. They should all be there by noon, your time on Friday. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that all goes well with you, Steve.


----------



## Ena

medic03 said:


> Ann, so sorry to hear about your ankle though a six week break (no pun intended okay maybe a little bit is intended) might be a nice relaxing vacation.


Bring on the puns. I'm a fan  

Another lucky 'break' is having the space to prop up my broken ankle next to my desk. Would have been awkward if it had been my other ankle. 

Marc, yes I've got help for the next week until I get used to moving around with a walker.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I am sending ALL of the doxies out to see Don. Maybe he could bring them by in his RV during the Weiner Weekend? If not, I am sure we could send over Toots, the last of the unsold pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


Night Marc. I am busy watching three, count them three, Audie Murphy movies.

YES!


----------



## MaxPower

Evening everyone.

It's been a long busy day for me. I worked in the morning and then it was off to Buffalo to pick up my Sister-in-law at the airport. Unfortunately this visit wasn't planned. She tragically and unexpectedly lost her brother over the weekend, so i was doing my pat to pick her up and drive her to Guelph.

But we got to spend some real quality one on one time together (something we have never done since I got married) so that was nice.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I awoke with a heck of an idea for a column and got up to begin writing. Trouble is that I now just can't put it together in my mind. It seemed such a great idea when half awake, but now eludes me as to what point I thought I was making.

Oh well, might as well put on the tea and coffee. I imagine Marc will arrive at any moment given the time in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. The idea of a Labor Day Weekend Weiner Journey would make a grand article. You shall be another Steinbeck with his "Travels with Charlie".


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, Marc and all. Looks like the fall weather has come over the GTA again. Low clouds and a little cooler than it has been recently. 

Hope to get in a jog this afternoon when I get home from work to keep the legs stretched.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. With the temps going up to 26C today, we are back into summer weather. It won't last long, and by the weekend, we shall be back into the mid to high teens, which is normal for us.


----------



## Ena

Good day from hobble house. Fabulous day out here too. Trying to stay optimistic that I will get my life back one of these days. It's a good chance to catch up on all the movies I haven't got around to watching like 'Water'.


----------



## Ena

Afternoon all. Trying to get The Shang thread out of the basement. Marc's post at 06:34 am is the last one that I see showing in everything else list but I can see mine when I get to Shang thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. I trust that Don brought you the doxies to help you in your rehabilitation. Just ask them to get you whatever you want ........... although Chef Pierre, on loan from the Cafe Chez Marc, will make it for you. The doxies pull around that little trolly cart to deliver you your food.


----------



## Ena

Marc, yes the doxies arrived and are a big help. The cart looks kinda cute with a china tea set in it. Is it too late in the day to order a roast beef dinner with Yorkshire pudding?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Chef Pierre is at your service. He also has our fine selection of wines that go with certain meals if you are in the mood.


----------



## SINC

Ahem. In the mood for what? beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, "in the mood" for a fine bottle of red wine with the meal.


----------



## SINC

Ah, silly me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ah, naughty you. Hopefully, you are showing the doxies some of the grandure of the fine province of Alberta.


----------



## SINC

Naughty? Moi? Surely not? Grandure we got.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember, Don, the doxies would like to see some wildlife as well. You will have a grand time in your RV escorting them around AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. With the doxies gone, we are able to do things at night that was difficult with all of the watching eyes and whining, and then be able to sleep in until noon if we want. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Until tomorrow . . .


----------



## Ena

Marc, a glass of wine would be great when I'm on my two feet again. Driving a walker while under the influence wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## Moscool

Ena said:


> Marc, a glass of wine would be great when I'm on my two feet again.


But then again, it might get you off them quickly, especially after prolonged abstinence...  Remember that red wine cures EVERYTHING :lmao: 

How is the pain? Best wishes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Morning, Francois. What is the weather like these days in London? My son is off for Harlow, England on Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, remember that you shall have your doxie-pulled charriot until you are able to put some weight on your foot.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc.

How are things in NL today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents. Need a coffee today. Hot sleeping last night as we hit 30 yesterday.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Morning, Francois. What is the weather like these days in London? My son is off for Harlow, England on Tuesday.


The weather in Harlow is similar to here: between gray and blue, about 21 degrees, infrequent rain... Going to Shakespeare's Globe tonight, so I hope it doesn't pour down...

Now I knew you were important, but I didn't think you could pull strings to make this happen in honour of your son's arrival. Well done


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Things are going well with me. I could not take any holidays this year, so I am taking this weekend off as The Weekend of Marc, not to be mistaken with The Summer of George of Seinfeld fame.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it is very sunny and nearly 23C with a 26C humidex reading at not even 11AM. I have had all of the windows open so that we could cool the house off before it hits 28C, with 34C humidex later this afternoon. It is our last shot at summer, with Fall weather predicted for next week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, I shall try my best re the weather for the Harlow Fest. My son arrives on the morning of the 5th, and it there until mid-Dec. The Queen extended an open invitation for Stephen to bring one of our doxies to visit her and her dogs, but he wants to travel lightly and will not bring a dog with him.


----------



## Ena

Francois, thanks for the (expert?) advice on the wine  I really like pommeau but I'd have to buy a case as it's not available on the shelf here in BC. 
Pain is so slight that I'm not taking anything. 

Marc, valet and butler service from the doxies continues to go well. 

Overcast and only 16 ºC here. From my rear window (yes, I've seen the movie) I can see sweet pea vines are loaded with flowers. Only plant that did really well this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is good to hear, Ann. The adult doxies need to earn their keep, as Don has the pups in his RV for a tour of AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with 31C humidex readings. Luckily, a bit of an ocean breeze helps to cool things off a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a warm evening with 20C at nearly 10PM and no wind or breeze to speak of. Luckily, the adult doxies are with Don in his air conditioned RV.


----------



## SINC

The temperature her is, oh wait, this isn't the weather thread.

Home alone and about to watch a duster for my evenings entertainment. And it is always better in the back forty in the motor home. Even if I'm not _really_ camping.


----------



## Beej

Just popping in to say, "hi". Hi.


----------



## SINC

HiBeej.

Said quickly it sounds like an east Indian name, doesn't it?


----------



## Beej

Coincidence? beejacon


----------



## SINC

Naw, couldn't be.

Or could it?

beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what's a "duster"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Hi, Beej. Sounds Jewish to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Midnight and it is still 20C with a bit of a breeze. My wife and I had a glass of wine on the back deck and we watched the moon and stars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Francois. (It is morning where he is now in London).


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, what's a "duster"?


Duster = Old Western Movie

The dust is always stirred up by the horses.


----------



## Beej

MacBeej, Beejocrates, Beejokrates, O'Beej, HiBeej, de Beeje, VonBeej, Be!j, Beejovich, and so on throughout history and around the world, with the latest form being iBeej.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, but the latest is only used when iBeejseech you is necessary.


----------



## Beej

Asketh and Beej may or may not giveth. Beej is, however, quite likely to produce a gaseous anomaly free of charge, whether yee asketh or not.


----------



## SINC

No doubt late on a Friday night!


----------



## Beej

The late Friday night freebies are less toxic but more plentiful. "All you can eat Mexican buffet" day is far more dangerous.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes. Tacomaniass.

I remember those days well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunny and VERY warm/humid for Sept.1st -- 21C and 27C with the humidex at only 930AM. This is very atypical for us here in St.John's. At least the doxies are doing well with Don and Ann.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.

Just a quick coffee for me... I have talked a friend into forcing me to declutter and pack, and am paying her in brunch to do so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. Have brunch on us at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal and Marc. I guess everyone else is sleeping in this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

We slept in a bit, Don. With the doxie pups with you, and the adults taking care of Ann, we are carefree here in St.John's.


----------



## Beej

Morning all. I have some minor errands today but it is looking like I'll be able to watch some Firefly episodes. Happy Saturday!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Beej. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Beej

Quite well. Yourself?


----------



## Dr.G.

Doing well, Beej. A quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Quiet day here too and with Ann working a perfect opportunity to watch another one of my "dusters" this afternoon. I have been collecting them now for over five years and have about 150 now. One can never have too many dusters, you know.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, happy dusting day. 

Beej, if you scare someone do you frighten the beejangles out of them? 

Sonal, good luck with your project today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is a "duster" a movie you bought and have not seen/touched/dusted for years?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Beej, if you scare someone do you frighten the beejangles out of them?" Ann, that is a question to ask of Beej's twin brother, Bo. You can tell them apart in that Beej has his Ph.D. and is called Dr.Beej. His twin brother, Bo, is only a mister, as in Mr. Bojangles.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, is a "duster" a movie you bought and have not seen/touched/dusted for years?


Nope, it's a western movie, so called "dusters" as the horses always raise a dust cloud in every movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh, I see. Thanks for the tip, Don. My mother loved to read Zane Grey books.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing array of doxie owners, from Wayne Gretzky, to Picasso, to Marlon Brando, to Clark Gable, to Doris Day, to Queen Elizabeth II, et al.

Wiener Dogs - Canadian Dachshund Lovers Page


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## (( p g ))

It's been forever since I last checked in at the bar at the beloved 'Shang. 
How is everyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

We are all fine, more or less. How is Life treating you, pg?


----------



## SINC

Hey pg, nice to see you. All is well and we hope you are the same.

Night Marc. Interesting doxie ownership trivia, if you will.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has the coffee/tea situation well in hand, as too for brunch when you are ready.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. I haven't posted here for a few days. Thanks for the coffee. Nice to see you here again pg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. How is Life treating you these days as well?


----------



## Ena

Plain hot coffee and none of the fancy named stuff would be great thanks.

Pleasant surprise to navigate to The Shang thread just now without having to do some extra clicking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. How is the ankle?


----------



## Ena

Afternoon to you too Marc, pleasant one?

Ankle isn't painful and the swelling is going down. Staples on sutures come out next week and a cast is put on after that. Going to the cast clinic will be my big outing for the week. :lmao: Thanks for asking.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Warren. How is Life treating you these days as well?


Things are well, although my wife has been on the couch for the past two days with a very stiff neck. I basically am making her lay dow and it is driving her crazy not being able to do things. But this is the best medicine. So too bad that she gets a couple of days off.

So I am in full blown Mr. Mom mode - cook, referee, playmate. Not a bad way to spend a Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I was glad to hear that the ankle is getting a bit better. I was worried that you would be offended by the Cleopatra style carrying platform, dragged along by the doxies, that was used to get you about your community.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I know all about the "Mr. Mom mode", having been a single parent for nearly 5 years. Now, when Deborah goes to a dog show, I don't have children to tend to, just doxies.


----------



## SINC

Hi all. Ann, glad your ankle is improving. Warren, good job with the housekeeping and all. 

I too was happy to see that the site is working much better today. all that extra clicking was driving me silly. Well, maybe just a little sillier than I already am.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, I was glad to hear that the ankle is getting a bit better. I was worried that you would be offended by the Cleopatra style carrying platform, dragged along by the doxies, that was used to get you about your community.


LOL! Now that would be a funny sight with me in my housecoat. 

Warren, good on you being such a good nurse too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, even in your housecoat, you would put Helen of Troy and Cleopatra to shame. You shall launch a thousand ships and make Mark Anthony drool ..... all the while being transported around by the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don ............. good night, John-Boy ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has a grand pre-Labor Day brunch on for us today.


----------



## SINC

Decisions, decisions, I can't make up my mind. Do I watch the Deutsche Bank golf tourney with my lefty Phil two strokes back, or do I watch the Battle of Alberta when the Eskies take on the Stamps?

I know, I'll watch in the motor home and set the rear TV to the ball game on antenna and the front TV to the golf on the sat dish.

Yeah, that ought to do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why not go outside and take the doxies for a walk. Everyone needs some fresh air.


----------



## SINC

With all the windows and the screen door open, it is just like being outside. As for the walking, I did quite a bit yesterday, but I am paying for it with pain in my right leg. Sitting in the fresh air will suffice for me today. Although I will be wishing it was me who could play football, golf, or even take a pain free walk anymore.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all. Mr Mom is still at it. I just popped in for some lunch. A nice fresh toasted field tomato sandwich hit the spot. Any coffee left over from this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you should let the doxies pull you around in a little trolly, much like Ann. Of course, the pups can't take you too far afield.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, for you, we make only fresh coffee and lunch.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant and sunny 19 with a cool breeze blowing through the MH making watching sports quite pleasant.


----------



## SINC

*Lemme see now:*

Golf on big screen TV? Check.

Football on small screen TV? Check.

ehMac on MacBook Pro? Check.

Remote on table? Check.

Cold beer at the ready? Check.

Life is good.










Here's the view from the other direction:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you forgot one thing -- doxie pups sleeping at the back of the RV ..... check.


----------



## Beej

That looks quite pleasant Sinc. Can I move in?


----------



## SINC

Like I have always said Beej, next time you are in the area, the beer's on me in the motor home. But movin' in is quite another thing.


----------



## Beej

I'll claim squatter's rights.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, where are the pics of the doxie pups??? I don't see them anywhere?


----------



## SINC

Out exercising and playing in the back forty of course. That's why the MH is empty. I was out there with them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, mon frere. Usually, after a day of playing outside, they crash.


----------



## Beej

Then perhaps they should not be allowed to drive Sinc's MH.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Beej. When doxie pups "crash", they cuddle up in a lump and are really cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## medic03

MaxPower said:


> A nice fresh toasted field tomato sandwich hit the spot.


Isn't that just the best thing to eat this time of year. I could live off of that and nothing else and be quite happy and very satisfied


----------



## SINC

Is there anyone in The Shang who doesn't love a field tomato sandwich?


----------



## Cameo

Good day everyone! Hope that everyone is doing well. Ann, I hope your ankle continues to improve daily and glad to read it doesn't hurt much.

Marc, how are the doxies and pups? Everyone off to their new homes?
Shayla is really calming down now and a real joy. I brought her to work
on Friday for the day and think she had a great time.

Warren, hope today finds your wife feeling better.

Francois, good to see you are still her, how are things over there?

Don, nice RV. Looks like you were all set and hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. My son heads off for England in a few hours, so things are a bit hectic here.


----------



## SINC

I spent the morning defrosting the fridge in the motor home. We leave a week today and I will be fine tuning things all week long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Where are you bound this time, Dan, sans doxies?


----------



## SINC

Not at all sure where Dan is going  , but we're off to The Battlefords and staying at a campsite just east of the city of North Battleford. While there we will visit the historic Fort Battlford in the town of Battleford, just across the river, an early station of the RCMP. Then we will tour the Western Development Museum followed by a tour of the Saskatchewan baseball Hall of Fame. One of my buddies has two uncles in the hall.

Then of course there is the casino, where we just might try our luck for an hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Dan is your twin brother, who now lives in North Battleford. The mind is the first thing to go, so the old adage goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the doxies look great. Now, if we could just find a good home for Toots we shall be all happy .


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My semester starts tomorrow, and I want to be online ASAP tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Marc, much to my surprise as I was defrosting the fridge in the motor home today, a young lady walked by with what could only be a wire haired doxie. Never seen in our neighbourhood before, but far from being a pup. (I'll try and get a pic next time.)

If I thought for a moment that Toots could live with Tao I would offer assistance. Sadly that can never be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, was this a standard wirehaired or a mini?


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Tea and coffee are ready to go, but since it is Wednesday and that means I have to rush to file my columns, I will leave the cooking to the Chef.

Marc, this doxie was pretty close to the ground and knowing what your dogs look like, I would say it was a mini.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Don has made coffee and Chef Pierre the breakfast treats. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a mini doxie is not more than 12 pounds. So, this sounds like a mini.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Marc, wish I could take Toots, she looks like such a sweetie, but another pup at this time is not in the cards sadly. Hoping in another 6 months that may change.

I think it is time to defrost my frig at home too, thanks for the reminder Don.

I took the two front outside doors off and sanded the bottom off so they close properly, chiseled out the jamb so the striker plate fit properly, painted most of my ceiling (ran out of ceiling paint), scraped off the paint from the front verandah railing, took two bedroom windows out (these are framed glass windows, so the trim needs to come off to remove) and primered those this past weekend so it is getting closer and closer to finishing off my bedroom. Finally. It has taken me weeks. Which reminds me I need to patch that end part of the ceiling tonight as it
takes a week for the texture paint stuff to cure before painting. (Uh oh, should have done that this past weekend too..........)

An older fellow from my bowling days is a regular at the timmies I go to in the morning on the way in. Well he won a $600.00 jackpot bowling and bought me my tea this morning (we always have a quick chat - he is about 70 yrs old and always has a smile on his face).


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, thanks for the offer, but we are actually looking for a home with no dogs for Toots. She is a sparkplug and would try to dominate any home she is in with other dogs. She also needs a lot of loving, which helps when you are the only dog ................ and cute as well.


----------



## Cameo

I understand. When I bring in another pup it is going to have to be a dog that will accept Shayla as Alpha because she is a firecracker too and dominates other dogs in _her_ household too. 

She chased off my landlords dogs right off the property........have to work on that one but I wasn't home to catch her at it. So, she is protective/possessive as well.
Good temperment with people and with dogs off her property. We are going to have to work on dogs ON her property now, cause it is actually MY property and MY decision as to who/whom is allowed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Toots (aka Little Shayla) would not fit in well at your home. Big Shayla, rightfully so, should be the alpha dog, but Toots would fight her for this title. Being 1/10 the weight, it would be a struggle. Toots would eventually win, due to her doxie tenacity, but your home would be bloodied and Big Shayla would lose her spark for life.


----------



## overkill

Hello everyone. Been a way for the past few days and will need to play catch up. Had a great trip up to my dads but as always it is never long enough. Not happy to be back in the office today. 3 day week will probably feel like a 5 day week regardless.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Welcome home.


----------



## overkill

Thanks Marc. Its nice to be back among familiar faces


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we are family, albeit in a virtual sense .......... but family still. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Ena

Good day all from sunny Victoria. 

Jeanne, quite the work load you have taken on with your house. 

I'm happy to report that my dog is pretty much back to her usual self after a close call on Sunday. Her throat was swollen and she couldn't eat. The vet operated and figured it was either a tumour or an abscess that had formed around something stuck in her throat. He said that it was a difficult area to operate on and wasn't optimistic. Am amazed really and glad she still around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, that is good news about your dog. How is your ankle?


----------



## Ena

Marc, ankle is still fairly pain free and swelling is nearly gone from surgery. Get a trip out of the house tomorrow to go to the cast clinic at one of the hospitals. (Leg is in a splint at the moment) A friend is taking me so it'll be great to have some time together despite the unusual way the visit came about.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, you have friends to help you in this, your time of need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. A chilly 11C at 9AM this morning, but Chef Pierre has made some nice warming treats for everyone today. Bon appetit.


----------



## Dr.G.

As we did with Beverly Sills, the Shangri-la Opera House shall be dimmed tonight out of respect for the famed opera tenor, Luciano Pavarotti, who died yesterday. He shall be missed.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. My mission for the day is to clean my main floor office. My shredder has been broken for over six months and I have an accumulated backlog of stuff to get rid of and I bought a new shredder yesterday. I suspect there might just be a dust bunny or two back of the desk as well.

Then I will attack my basement office/exercise room and lug my eMac back upstairs, no small feat in itself at a weight of 45 pounds.

That will eliminate using my MBP for all my writing. I have literally worn out the keyboard and will have to replace it.


----------



## overkill

good morning everyone. sad to hear about Luciano Pavarotti, the world will miss his great voice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, as Pavarotti was quoted as saying, "Music is my oxygen." He shall be missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is why I am considering buying a MacMini when Leopard comes out in Oct. I can easily carry it around the house, and take a monitor to wherever I set it up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I'm gonna start today's mission over again tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carpe diem, Don. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

I did accomplish much today. Just not my mission, that's all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mission control ............. "The eagle has landed."


----------



## Ena

Evening all. Got out today as planned to have my ankle looked at by the surgeon. 
All is well and I now have an air cast which I can take off to have a bath. Simple pleasures. Was also great to get out of the house and see my girlfriend instead of just chatting on the phone.


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Glad to hear things are improving for you Ann.

I've been up working for the past two hours. I think I might just slide back into bed for another hour or two.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Another beautiful TGIF hs arrived. 

Ann, glad to hear your ankle is doing better.

Don, hope that you can complete you mission today.

I hope to get a lot done today as well. Need to go through the hockey bag and get things organized for the start of the new season. Cant wait to step back on the ice.


----------



## SINC

TGIF indeed Steve. Hopefully part of my mission will succeed. I doubt it all will today though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Seems like many of our regulars are here. Still wondering about those who have been silent for most of the summer. Might have to send out the Doxie Rescue Squad to go and search for them. We shall see.


----------



## medic03

overkill said:


> Another beautiful TGIF hs arrived.


Yeah! I can finally join in on the TGIF festivities. Especially since I am off today as well as the rest of the weekend. Tomorrow, I am helping out some friends that run a pug-rescue organization. They are having a fundraiser in a beautiful leash-free park. Should be a fun weekend. Hope everyone enjoys their weekend!


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, that sounds like a grand idea. We are participating in a Weiner Walk next Saturday to raise funds for the local shelter. My wife is the NL coordinator of the Dachshund Rescue group.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning everyone. Hope you are well.
Another warm one here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. 17C and very sunny here in St.John's at just before 2PM. All of the doxies are out back running about.


----------



## Ena

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same to you, Ann. Rest the ankle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Trailer for "Wiener Takes All", a feature length documentary that takes a glimpse behind the scenes of the surprisingly cutthroat world of competitive dachshunds.

MySpaceTV: Wiener Takes All - Trailer by Wiener Takes All


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. My mission of yesterday remains undone. And the way today is shaping up, I doubt it will happen today either.

I hate it when a plan comes undone.

Marc, unless I miss my guess, you were up until nearly 2:00 a.m.??


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Yes, Don, I was up at 2AM. A late party but a grand time was had by all.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just brought the doxies inside -- all 9 doxies. We secured the perimeter of the back yard, and let all of the doxies run about all day. It was so nice and sunny and warm that we needed to get the doxie pups out of their X-Pen and into the whole back yard. Everyone has been racing about so much that they are now all asleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night. I was just out on my back deck, looking up at the stars, and listening to the doxies run around in the semi-darkness. A couple of outdoor spot lights do not light up the entire back garden, but the pups were still running about just as if it were daylight.


----------



## SINC

Just about to sit down for supper. Dark clouds and violent thunderstorms for company. Time to break out the Port, methinks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, come on over to the Cafe Chez Marc. We have Dooley Wilson III playing at the piano bar. We have some fine wines and port on stock this evening.


http://www.reelclassics.com/Audio_Video/Music7q/clips/casabl_astime_music.wav


----------



## SINC

Marc, I am more in the mood for some of this:

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/04 Swinging Shepard Blues.mp3


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that sort of music is on tomorrow night, with the Dave Brubeck band.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. 17C and a fine sunny morning here in St.John's. With such nice weather, Chef Pierre served my wife and I brunch out on my back deck with the doxies running about down below.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. 

Had an interesting day yesterday. I bought and installed the latest version of Parallels on my MBP which makes it simple to run both OSX and Windows XP Pro at the same time and work between them. This is a big help for things I own that require Windows to update, etc.

That is the good news. The bad news is that after the installation, I can no longer use my Appleworks application. It did not like something that Parallels installed and is so slow now it is impossible to use. Since every column I have ever written is archived in Appleworks, this presents a bit of a problem.

Most of my writing is done on the laptop, but I still have my eMac that is not an Intel machine so I will transfer all those files to the eMac and use it to do any research on them if I need to go back in time.

For now I am learning Mac's new app, Pages which makes things a bit longer as the habits of using Appleworks are so automatic, that I keep using those shortcuts on Pages, which of course do not work. The learning curve will take a while to make me as quick with Pages as I was with the old program.

Such is life on a quiet Sunday morn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, remember the old saying, "Learn by doing". Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what are your thoughts about XP Pro? My wife uses it and does not like it, which is why I am going to get a MacMini once Leopard is released.


----------



## SINC

I use it, but only in a limited way. Basically all I do is launch IE and find what I need on the net. I am not a PC guy at all, but I have learned a bit about it in a trial by fire. That is I dove in and learned it by myself.

I bought a copy of XP Pro for about $150 from Tiger Direct and installed it using the latest Parallels virtual machine. It works very well for what I need and because it is behind the Mac firewall, I never worry about viruses or spyware. Even if it did get infected, one would just trash it and start a new virtual machine.

As I understand it, Leopard will allow XP Pro to run natively with Boot Camp, but that to me is another problem as it opens up all those virus/spyware problems that could affect your Mac. That is why I will stick with Parallels.


----------



## Dr.G.

I intend to keep my MacMini free of any sort of Windows work. That's what I have my Dell for these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

When Leopard comes out and I decide to get a MacMini, it shall be a Windows-free machine. I only want it for iLife 08.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

I should note that the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club was closed today for a special birthday celebration -- Sid Caesar was 85 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has coffee/tea and breakfast/brunch well under hand, so we may all sit back and relax.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and all, welcome to a new week. Since I leave on our trip to North Battleford tomorrow morning, today will be spent making last minute preparations, the least of which is the filing of my columns two days early.

Then it will be off to dump the holding tanks and fill the propane and fresh water tanks. 

I filled the gas tank two weeks back when gas was 99 cents a liter. A friend gave me his gas discount card, so with my Petro Points card at 3 cents discount, and his Chrysler card at 20 cents discount, I got the fuel for only 76 cents a liter. Gas here now is 1.07. That discount card has 1700 liters left to use by December 18 when it expires, so my wife, daughter and son are all using it to fuel up as well.

At any rate, it will be a busy day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great savings on gas. The RV must love that card.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, when the RV is near empty, the savings amount to about $60/tank.

It's nice to have a generous friend who owns a business and writes off all his fuel anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure when/if we will see gas under $1 a liter. I don't drive unless it is necessary.


----------



## Dr.G.

To all the fans here in The Shang who have been sending me a PM, here are the answers:

Yes, it is true that the new Indiana Jones movies will be called "Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull".

No, I shall not be in the movie.

Yes, four of our doxies shall be in the movie, since the "Crystal Skull" is that of a dachshund. Think of "The Glass Managerie" meet Nazi/Russian enemies of the US in the early 1950's. This will give you a hint about the plot of the movie.

No, Toots will NOT be going to live with George Lucas, a proud owner of mini doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Tomorrow will likely be my last post as I return to my roots in the wilds of SK. Have a great week all.

If I sober up, I should reappear on Friday evening.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, a safe and enjoyable trip to you.

One of the celebrity types who own Cavalier King Charles Spaniels is William F. Buckley Jr......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is getting more and more difficult to post here in The Shang since the thread never seems to want to open up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, while I never liked the political views of William F. Buckley Jr., I always respected the intellectual manner in which he presented his views. A friend owns a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, and he is adoreable.


----------



## SINC

It certainly is and I submit that is likely why there has been little action here lately. The Mayor says he is aware of the problem, but won't have time to do the upgrades to fix it for another couple of weeks. Until then, we just have to keep trying to post.

I am off to North Battleford today and am not sure if there will be WIFI at the campground. If not, I will return sometime Friday.

Have a good week all.


----------



## Ena

Saying 'hello' as I managed to get to The Shang. 

Maybe the thread needs more ram?  Just an idle thought as I know nothing about the software for ehMac.

Movie a day continues here. Thomas Crown Affair (Pierce Brosnan) is an enjoyable romantic comedy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, how is your ankle holding up with your romantic "afternoon interludes"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre, as usual, has breakfast/brunch, tea and coffee well under hand. Bon appetit.


----------



## overkill

good morning everyone. sorry i have been under the weather for the past few days. had some bad food somewhere i believe and it was not doing to well with me. feeling better this morning and some breakfast from chef pierre is what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I could also make you some bland chicken soup to help settle your stomach.


----------



## medic03

Hi everyone. Finally got on so thought I would post. Loving this cooler weather that has blanketed southern ontario. Got to use the duvet for the first time in ages last night. Supposed to drop to 9 degrees tonight and since I am off tomorrow I should be in for a wonderful sleep. Take care and I hope the mayor fixes these problems soon so we can all get back to chatting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. Still a balmy 20C here at just past 6PM. It is cloudy, but the morning's rain has stopped.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 21C at just before 8PM. This sort of weather is very strange for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny day with 15C at just past 9AM. I asked Chef Pierre to serve us breakfast outside on the back deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 17C at nearly noon, so I am going to ask Chef Pierre to prepare lunch and send it out on the deck once again. Comes Nov., it shall be too cold to do this on a regular basis, so we should all get outside now and enjoy Fall.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Hope all is well.

I have been continuing with my home reno, especially more so now that I realize just how close winter is.........

Shayla is still growing. I have a new chair now, but she thinks it is hers. I think she is too big for it.........what do you say?


----------



## Ena

Cameo, I think your chair has a new owner 

All well with you at work? I sure hope so.


----------



## Cameo

I have a job interview tomorrow morning. The position is Branch Administrator and a floating position where I would have some travelling to do between six branches. Cross fingers please!!!!!!

She loves that chair. She can curl up in the center......barely. The cat has so far won the battle of the bedroom and my 6 lb cat will chase the 70 lb pup out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance on the job interview, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are the three pups in a chair of similar size.


----------



## Cameo

There you go - a 3:1 ratio.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There you go - a 3:1 ratio." With a combined weight of 39 pounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon soir, Shayla, from all the doxies here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Bon chance, Jeanne, on you possible new job. Paix to both of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre is serving breakfast outside again this morning. A fine sunny morning here in St.John's.


----------



## MissGulch

To my good ehMac friend (who knows who he is): I miss you, mon ami, and I'm worried about you.

Just getting that off my chest. Well, not really off, because nothing has changed. 

It's 65 degrees in NY, perfect weather for walking, but marginal for drying laundry on the clothesline. September is the best month for weather in this area, IMHO.


----------



## Dr.G.

Miss G., growing up in the Forest Hills area of Queens, I always liked Sept. and Oct., because Sept. was the last month of the baseball season, and Oct. was the World Series ........ and my birthday.


----------



## MissGulch

I thought you came from Flushing, DrG. Mets or Yankees? Sept/Oct is bad news if you have hay fever.


----------



## Cameo

Well I think the interview went well enough. I know I meet most of their
requirements and they are not worried about the work part......but they 
are stressing the travel. I would be a "floater" and therefor required to be
at any one branch on any given day withing Southern Ontario - as far as
South Hampton. But, my travel time and km's are paid for.

I have another interview with another company on Tuesday night. 

The doxies on the chair is a very sweet picture.

Hello MsGulch - hope all is well with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Jeanne. Remember, when it rains, it pours. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Hi all, I have returned from the trip and am busy trying to figure what is wrong with my e-mail. Telus says I only had 5 e-mails and I normally get 150 per day. Something is not right. Later


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, might you have a spam filter from Telus? This would explain the sudden drop in junk mail. Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, I do have a spam filter, but I get about 150 legit e-mails per day. I belong to three genealogy discussion groups, two classic car groups and three RV groups. None of those came through. I should have 450 in my inbox, but it had only five.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, either a computer glitch at the central office ................. or people are trying to tell you something. I would go with the computer glitch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

OK Marc, computer glitch it is.


----------



## overkill

good evening everyone. have not been around much this week and it is a week I would like to forget. been up and down with sickness all week and only today had some real energy in me and was able to have a full meal. hopefully some good rest over the weekend and things should be better next week.


----------



## SINC

Glad you appear to be on the mend Steve. Food poisoning is a nasty bit of business. Hope your feeling better tomorrow as well.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. I haven't been around much. It has been busy with work, kids and preparing for school.

I took the liberty of putting on coffee and tea and Chef Pierre is nowhere to be found. So I am preparing some farm fresh eggs and bacon with all the usual sides. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Jeanne,

just remember for your new job that thoughts become things. 

When I applied for my job, I knew even before I had the interview that I would get the job.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, thanks for breakfast.

Jeanne, I am thinking positive thoughts about your job.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning here in St.John's -- 15C at 11AM and lots of sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Well, I finally solved the mystery of my missing e-mails.

My eMac is set up downstairs and I rarely use it. Ann used it to send e-mail on her own account, but in order for it to work, the main account (mine) has to be active. I set the e-mail to be retrieved every 15 minutes, the max I could find in the Mail.app.

Ann tried to forward an e-mail to my account, chose a dead address from the pop up menu when she typed in my name. (Since deleted so it won't happen again.) When she got a return message from Telus that it couldn't be delivered, she left it on to ask our daughter about it later that day and forgot about it until I mentioned I had no e-mail this morning.

I just came back upstairs from sifting through 498 messages. Man I wish there was a way to manual retrieve messages only on that eMac. Anyone know how?

EDIT: Silly me. I did find the "manual" button in Mail.app all by myself. Sheesh!


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Good night's sleep and I am feelling a lot better. I think it will be a quiet afternoon for now and maybe head out tonight to see some family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, good to see you up and about.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I just got back a short while ago from St.John's first annual "Weiner Walk", with all donations going to a local animal shelter. We took 4 of our adult doxies, who were the only standard dachshunds there, but there were 24 mini doxies. Ours were the only dogs that were not barking. Luckily, we were at a local park and it was sunny and warm all afternoon. A grand time was had by one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://showusyourwiener.com/

Wiener Takes All - A year on the competitive dachshund circuit. Coming to Atlantic Film Festival, San Francisco Documentary Festival, BendFilm. Features footage from the Westminster Kennel Club dog show, wiener dog races, earthdog, and much more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Just put on the tea and coffee. Soon as it gets light I am off to wash the motor home. It's got several hundred thousand bugs on the front end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I think I shall some coffee ................ and have some breakfast. Then, and only then, will I watch you clean off the bugs.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy afternoon, with clouds and 18C here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Well, my bugger off campaign is finished. Way more than any other time I had this unpleasant job. Now for the PGA golf championship.


----------



## Dr.G.

We give our doxies time we can spare, space we can spare and love we can spare. In return, our doxies give us their all. It's the best deal we have ever made.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, missed one


----------



## Dr.G.

A clear and cool eveing, with 13C at just about 10PM. Had a chance to sit outside and watch a fine sunset earlier.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Another "too busy" day comes to an end for me as well. Night all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee awaits the Chef this morning. Now I am off to do some work for a couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for lots of coffee, Don. Can't understand why the server keeps duplicating my posts. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for lots of coffee, Don. Can't understand why the server keeps duplicating my posts. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for lots of coffee, Don. Can't understand why the server keeps duplicating my posts. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

The server has been screwy all morning.


----------



## Ena

Morning everyone. Good thing Don made a big pot of coffee with Marc drinking so much of it this morning. 
Hanging in with not being able to do much these days.


----------



## SINC

Just like right now the server show Ena as the last poster, so I am bumping it as one post I made is missing too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange happenings trying to post here in The Shang these days.


----------



## Cameo

Well I hope everyone had a good weekend.
Steve - food poisoning? That is terrible, sounds like you are almost over it? I hope so.

Puppy walks are fun. Shayla and I enjoyed ours. I have been busy renovating and haven't spent as much time with her the past week as I should and her behaviour is showing that...........

I spent the weekend painting my bedroom walls, fixing the windows and door - now I just have to do baseboards and floor. I am renting a drum floor sander next weekend and hopefully can do the bedroom and kitchen floor with it without
it taking off on me..........................

I asked my landlord if I was making him nervous yet.............


----------



## Cameo

Strange, I thought I lost a post, I can't see it, but it says on the main page that the last post is from me.................


----------



## Cameo

This is the third post - I can't see the other two..........am I on my ignore list?
Can you ignore yourself? Where am I? I am lost.......................


----------



## Cameo

I'm invisible.


----------



## Cameo

I can see!!!!!! I can see!!!!!! 

I am back.


----------



## SINC

Yep, the server is doing some very strange things today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Jeanne. Now that you are able to see, are you able to walk? Or, have you a new job yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has our morning fare ready for one and all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, how are you this fine morning?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Glad to see were back up and running. Nice fall weather today, hopefully get out and do some nice activities while we have this weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I am fine this morning. Just finished painting our walk in closet and now I am going to celebrate by having my coffee out on the back deck, with my iBook and wifi, and a strong cup of coffee. It is sunny and 13C out here, but it is going up to 18C. So, when it gets too sunny and hot, I'll come in and work, but for now, I am able to enjoy talking with you in the great outdoors.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. How is Life treating you these days as well?


----------



## SINC

I am well, thanks Marc, although my arthritis worsens each passing month. It has now attacked my knees and I find getting down on them painful and very hard to get back up. This is not good for loading and unloading the lower storage compartments on the motor home.

Today is my three month check up at 1:30 p.m., so I will be out for a short walk before then to level my blood pressure. Last check up my BP was 122 on 70 and he was pleased. I hope it is the same today.

I have only taken two Celebrex capsules since he gave them to me three months ago. I have also taken a few Diclofenac, but only when in dire need. I have come to the conclusion that one needs to develop a tolerance for a bit of pain and carry on with life. My theory being it is better than taking far too many meds trying to be entirely pain free.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hear what you are saying re taking the pain rather than the meds. I am on 40% cortisone shots into both knees every 4 months. I am on Prexige daily, and that is it. This will hopefully replace the need for a knee replacement. We shall see.


----------



## Moscool

G'day to all Shangers! Long time no visit, I know... You see whatever little leisure time I have at present is consumed by the Rugby World Cup as explained in this rather monologous (or monologuous?) thread: 

www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/53338-rugby-world-cup-2007-thread.html 

I hope everyone is well from the knees up


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon Marc, life has been quite busy work wise unfortunately over the past couple of weeks. I do hope that it starts to calm down a bit heading into the winter season and with some much needed vacation time booked off for end of the year I have already started to count down the days.

How is everything in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, I am not much of a rugby fan. I had not seen this sport being played until I came here. One of my son's friends was on the St.John's Rock, the best team in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I can relate to being busy work wise. Sadly, there were too many doxie pups for my wife and I to go on vacation this summer. We were going to NYC for a week. Now, we are hoping to go to Calgary to see her family at Christmas time if we can find a kennel that will take 7-9 doxies. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I have a few minutes before I have to run to the doc's office so stopped by for a peek. I started up my 70 Monte Carlo today and parked it in the drive way with a for sale sign on it. The 49 Meteor will be beside it tomorrow once the battery is charged. I hope they both find new homes so I don't have to worry about their TLC any longer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Tomorrow is another day, albeit a "start the 49" day. Will it run after two years of just sitting there? We shall see.


----------



## Chantal

I'm sorry to hear about the arthritis. That sounds painful. That diclofenac stuff ... isn't that used for cattle as well? I remember watching something on TV that showed it was killing vultures in India. It was really quite creepy.

Apparently, these vultures feed on dead livestock (pardon the pun), and then they die from the side effects.

Anyway, I just wanted to add a happy little bedtime story! Night all.

Diclofenac - The mystery solved



SINC said:


> I have only taken two Celebrex capsules since he gave them to me three months ago. I have also taken a few Diclofenac, but only when in dire need.


----------



## medic03

Hello? Hey it's dark in the kitchen. I must be the first one in. I'll throw on the coffee and leave out some fresh bagels for everyone. Gotta run to work. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Treena, I guess Chef Pierre slept in a little bit this morning. I am going to grab some coffee and run.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Got to run and file my columns. Back in a couple of hours. Thanks for the coffee, Treena.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Chef Pierre is busy making lunch for anyone who wants this meal prepared especially for yourself.


----------



## SINC

Chantal, I'm not sure I really needed to know that about my drug. 

My trip to the doc went fine yesterday with my BP sitting at 132 over 70 and he was fine with that.

A cold morning here, but I suppose I will now head out to the garage and fire up old Betsy. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, those are not bad numbers for one's BP.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C this afternoon. Just was outside mowing the lawn and washing off the car. It feels like summer once again.


----------



## SINC

Still a cool day here at 6. The 49 started on the second revolution. I will now take it to the car wash to rinse off the dust. Pictures at eleven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a cool car. Sadly, it would never make it through all of the salt we use here in St.John's during the winter.


----------



## Moscool

So, where are the pics? ...


----------



## Ena

Good day from a beautiful day on the coast. Marking the days until I can get out and feel the grass underneath my feet.
Bit of an advance today on my ankle. I am now allowed put a very tiny bit of weight on it. Wonderful to be able to straighten my leg when upright.


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> So, where are the pics? ...


Right here:


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, glad to hear that your ankle is getting a bit better. Might have to send out the doxies once again to care for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cool pics of a pair of cool cars. Puts my car to shame. Still, we needed a long and low car for the doxies to get in and out of and to ride with some degree of comfort.


----------



## SINC

That's one expensive degree of comfort Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it was my wife's idea. Seems that six doxies can lie down, three abrest and two rows deep in this car. I won't tell you the type of made-to-order seat cushions we had made for these six adult doxies. We call the car Little Debbie's Doxiemobile. She took it to New Brunswick and PEI for a dog show. She set a speed record for going across Confederation Bridge. It was early in the morning and she wanted to get to a 9AM dog show. Enough said.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice sunrise happening outside my window currently. Looks like great fall weather and lots of sun. Wish I was outside today soaking this all in.

Looks like I hear Chef Pierre just stepping into the kitchen.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve and everyone. I may just head out for an overnight trip to see a friend. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Safe trip Don if you do decide to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Bon voyage, Don.


----------



## SINC

I'm off for the boonies. Back sometime tomorrow. Bye now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful afternoon here in St.John's. It is 21C at just before 4PM, with lots of sunshine. The doxies are out back, as am I typing this on my iBook with the use of wifi.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 730PM and a beautiful sunset brings to a close a fine Fall day.


----------



## medic03

Yom Kippor is coming up Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Treena, Yom Kippur in 2007 begins at sundown Sept. 21, and lasts until sundown Sept. 22. On this day, many Jews practice repentance, say prayers, and give charity to obtain God's forgiveness for any sins made in the past year.


----------



## medic03

Then what happens at sundown on the 22? 
Start the things you will have to repent next Sept:heybaby: :heybaby: ?


----------



## Dr.G.

The name "Yom Kippur" means "Day of Atonement". It is a day set aside to "afflict the soul," to atone for one's sins of the past year. Honest self-examination, and a commitment to become a better person, are part of the prayers during Yom Kippur. Yom Kippur atones only for sins between man and God, not for sins against another person. To atone for sins against another person, you must first seek reconciliation with that person, righting the wrongs you committed against them if possible. That must all be done before Yom Kippur. 

The evening service that begins Yom Kippur is commonly known as Kol Nidre, named for the prayer that begins the service. "Kol nidre" means "all vows," and in this prayer, we ask God to annul all personal vows we may make in the next year. It refers only to vows between the person making them and God, such as "If I pass this test, I'll pray every day for the next 6 months!" 

Does this answer some of your questions, Treena?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Kol Nidre is friday night not sat correct? I understood that there is fasting during Kol Nidre. Often after religious periods of fasting there follows a large celebration.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF for those who need it 

I am in the kitchen with Chef Pierre and he has asked me to help prepare some blueberry waffles for everyone. Coffee and tea is already to be served. Thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Great muffins, Steve. You are a good student of the culinary arts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Treena, fasting lasts throughout the 24 hours of Yom Kippur.


----------



## SINC

I have returned. A bit tired, but it was fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don. Cuddle up with a doxie pup and have a nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/55752-doxie-all-dressed.html

rgray started it .................. not me.


----------



## SINC

While it certainly is "a" doxie, it is not one of the "preferred" doxies, is it Marc? beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

No, Don. There are no other doxies quite like "The Fearsome Foursome".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning All.

I made an extra large pot of coffee to wake us all up. I was up late last night getting my new 20" iMac ready (installing apps etc) so I need a pick me up today. Or as my buddy calls it - Jet Fuel.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, thanks for the coffee, I can use one this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Thanks for the coffee ........... kudos on the iMac. Morning, Don.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Just getting ready to leave for downtown to see Rush in concert tonight at the ACC. Wednesday show was fantastic from the reviews so I am very excited for tonight's concert.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Congrats on the new iMac Warren!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck at the concert, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny afternoon with sunshine and 18C at just past 4PM. Spent the entire afternoon outside splitting wood for my woodstove before the winter comes roaring through St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hazy moon is overhead, which means a chilly night. It is already down to 12C at 1035PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.

FYI, Tootsie is still with us. Potential buyer #6 had an arguement on the way over to see her. The husband wanted a pup and the wife wanted a year old dog. The wife won the battle, so Toots is still with us.


----------



## SINC

Poor Toots, always a bridesmaid.

Night Marc.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Looks like a lot of people sleeping in today. Rush concert was great, Geddy was hitting all of his notes all night long. 3+ hour concert set which was more than welcomed. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning all on this lazy Sunday. I have a visitor from Windsor, ON coming over this afternoon. Might just have to open a brew or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Yes, it is a lazy Sunday. I just came in from stacking and splitting some firewood, and washing the car. It is very sunny and 18C which is very pleasant for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, someone who wants to provide a loving home for Toots will come along someday. Until then, she has that sort of home here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, sounded like a grand concert.


----------



## Dr.G.

The "What's up Dach?" comedy club will be closed tonight out of respect for the passing of Marcel Marceau, who revived the art of mime and brought poetry to silence. His was a unique form of subtle and gentle humor. RIP, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Okay I have to rant and I know my friends here at the Shang will let me get it all out... I was just looking at the most recent You Tube "Fun Wall" message that everyone is getting on their facebook page. It is a story about a family that has been destroyed by the actions of a drunk driver. It is set to a lovely song and has titles telling the story of this fateful accident. The titles then go on to describe a very graphic detail that no one should have to read and think about. I instantly felt sick to my stomache. I think we have become so desensitized to the horrors of the world around us that people think it is okay to put it all out there. I have had the misfortune (because of my chosen career) of actually seeing horrific images playing out in front of me I think it is in really poor taste for others to have to read some of the details. I don't understand why people don't use filters before they write things. I guess it goes back to the phrase "common sense is not so common for some people". I don't think I am talking about censoring I think it is more about details that people really don't need to know. 

Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. I know I rambled. I didn't write the details of the video as I hope none of you ever have to watch it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I have not seen or read about this You Tube clip. However, I can relate to the extent that some people go to provide the "complete picture" of an event or situation. 

Have some herbal tea in the Cafe and relax. Pet a puppy or two to help in this relaxation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, Shayla and Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife wants to keep Bridget now based on her being on the cover of a magazine. I don't have the heart to tell her that it's fake.


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Have some herbal tea in the Cafe and relax. Pet a puppy or two to help in this relaxation.


Thanks Marc I think I will do that


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny but cool morning, with 12C at just past 9AM. Had my coffee out on the back deck with the doxies running about. In a month or so, they will be running through, over and under my piles of leaves. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, glad to have been of some help.


----------



## SINC

Morning Treena and Marc. A fresh start to a new week this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How did it go with your classic cars?


----------



## SINC

Both cars are still here, but I do have a looker coming to see the 49 on Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Throw in a doxie pup or two and it will be a sure sale. Just a thought.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. Still hobbling around and marking the days until the next step when the cast comes off my leg. Goodness knows when I'll be able to get back to work and have my life back too. 
Have a great week and good luck with all you want to accomplish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, when might the cast be taken off?


----------



## Dr.G.

A wonderful couple dropped by this evening to see Toots. They have no children, just two cats. So, if they take Toots, she wil be renamed Dolly. They are going to take the next few days to think it over. Seeing Toots cuddled up in the wife's arms gives me hope. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Let me guess, the cat's names are Molly and Polly?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, Tiger and Panther. They are Mac users.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Gracie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No, Tiger and Panther. They are Mac users.


Ah, now I see why Toots would want to live there. That's a great home, given the Macs.


----------



## Ena

Marc, all going well the cast comes off on Oct. 23rd.

Hope it all works out for Toots.

ISP cut my connection three hours ago and I just got it back. After talking to tech support I've been a very naughty girl and exceeded the allowed bandwidth. Guy was very pleasant in reminding me about the limit.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Had a nice breakfast chat with Chef Pierre this morning. Says that the fall season is upon us and with thanksgiving around the corner he hopes to bring in some winter time favorite dishes into his menu. Yum Yum!

Hope everyone has a great day.

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve. Ah yes, fall veggies. I love fall root veggies and gourds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Ann, glad to hear about the cast coming off in Oct. Good luck.

Thanks for the comments about Toots. This family is still thinking about taking her. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, yes, Chef Pierre is going to do his best this Thanksgiving.


----------



## Moscool

Nice pumpkin soup, inside a whole pumpkin. Bad for your arteries, good for everything else!


----------



## overkill

I had just seen a commercial last night of a turkey that can go from freezer to oven without any thawing. Not too sure how good that would taste.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting soup, Francois. Steve, I am not sure of those sorts of turkeys. They must use antifreeze for basting oil.


----------



## Ena

The name for tofu made into the shape of a turkey still makes me chuckle: tofurkey.


----------



## Dr.G.

With my son in England until mid-Dec., we are going to bypass a turkey this Thanksgiving. We might have some lamb ................ or doxie chub. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Tofurkey? :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## medic03

I had a very unfortunate experience with Turkey last christmas - wasn't the turkey's fault but a nasty stomache bug just so happened turkey was the last thing I ate. Not sure if I will be able to stomache the turkey this year. I'll still be able to eat all the other stuff though. As for that turkey from the freezer. We had one last Thanksgiving (the host had never cooked turkey before.) It was the blandest, blawest thing I have ever tried to eat. Turkey is easy to cook. You just need to be confident that you are in charge of the bird.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is another reason we are considering Doxie Chubb.


----------



## Dr.G.

Toots is still with us (so far) and Bridget might be off for Brazil in a few weeks. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I have several more hours to go before retiring.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. It was nice to stop in this morning and see that Chef Pierre had everything under control. Grabbed a quick coffee and will now scan the morning dailies. Have a good day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, Chef Pierre is amazing, n'est pas?


----------



## SINC

I got to wondering about old friends this morning. It has been too long since we have heard from RevMatt, Carex, Sean, Margaret and Elaine.

I hope they are all well.


----------



## overkill

good morning everyone. finally had a bit of rain to take away some of the heat from yesterday. temp record was broken as we reached 31.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was thinking the same thing the other day. Still, these folks will soon return to the warm and loving arms of Mother Shang. We shall see. Have faith, mon frere.


----------



## Cameo

Well, it took awhile to catch up on my reading, too many posts to respond to but I have been thinking of everyone.

Ann, sounds like the ankle is slow but surely getting better. 

Marc, maybe Toots is destined to stay with you? 

I had hoped to find a job equivalent in pay before they laid me off but that didn't happen, so as of last Tuesday I am again jobless. 

Hope everyone is well and happy.

Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we really do need to find a good home for her, one without other dogs in the house. As the smallest of 9 dogs here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, she is starting to pick fights with the other pups as a well of elevating her status in the eyes of the older dogs. She craves attention, as they all do. It is hard to spread oneself out with 9 dogs. So, we are trying to find her a loving home. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has things well taken care of so all we have to do is sit back and relax this morning.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Chef Pierre made some wonderful chocolate chip pancakes this morning. Coffee and a biscuit and its time to hit the work pile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A cloudy 14C with no rain or sun, so it is a typical Fall day for here in St.John's. A few leaves are starting to change colors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Wow seems to be a very quiet day in The Shang today. Hope that everyone had a good day. TGIF just hit on my clock so a small toast and then off to bed.

Cheers!


----------



## overkill

May as well help Chef Pierre get all the things ready for morning breakfast. Speacial requests can be filled out on your table cards and you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Quiet day it seems for a friday, which is always nice. Lets head into the weekend on a good note. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Steve, I am sure Chef Pierre appreciates all the help you provide to him many mornings.


----------



## Cameo

Good Friday everyone. Sun is out, a little cool, but looks like a pretty good day.

Off to unemployment to get my benefits started etc while job hunting. Been kind of nice being at home this past week, things are getting sorted and cleaned up as I didn't have the time before with work and home reno. Bedroom almost done!

Take care and catch everyone later


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Those possible employment leads did not pan out???


----------



## MissGulch

I feel sad.


----------



## medic03

MissGulch said:


> I feel sad.


 Why?:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Why the sadness, Miss G.? There is still hope for the Mets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Miss G., I should not have made light of your feelings of sadness with a comment about the NY Mets. Mea culpa.


----------



## MissGulch

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, Miss G., I should not have made light of your feelings of sadness with a comment about the NY Mets. Mea culpa.


It's no biggie re: the Mets, DrG. Did they play or something?  They're getting a new stadium in '09.

Just feeling a bit blue, missing my parents, and upset for a friend's problems today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Miss G., I can relate to some extent. My mother, father and sister have all died in the time frame of Sept.25th to Oct.14th (albeit within a 21 year time frame). My wife is my best friend, so when she is down and has problems, I share her problems.

Re the Mets, they face losing out on a playoff spot, which means there would be no hope for a "Subway Series", which has not happened since the 2000 World Series. We shall see.

I know, intellectually and morally, in the grander scheme of things, this does not mean much. However, to someone who was born and raised in NYC and grew up loving the NY Giants and Willie Mays, and accepting the Amazin' Mets as his second-choice team back in 1962, this time of the season is very meaningful. Paix, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has made a fine brunch for us all.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 19C at 1130AM here in St.John's. Very unFall-like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Gracie and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. I have the coffee and tea on so enjoy.

I's has been an extremely busy week for me trying to balance family, work and school. I started me first week of school last week and it was really good. I have a bunch of good people in my course and I am really looking forward to the next 10 months. It is hard though with the amount of homework. On average it is 3 hours per night and it is hard to balance family and school and get to bed at a decent time. But I am just keeping in mind that it is only 10 months and that this will be over soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Warren. Good luck on your studies. In that this is my 31st year here at Memorial, it has been a long time since I was on the receiving end of instruction.


----------



## MaxPower

So far I am enjoying school. Our first week was a class called "Student Success Strategies" that taught us how to read our texts effectively, study and take exams.I wish I had this when I was attending college the first time around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I teach these sorts of strategies in my Reading in the Content Areas course, which is intended for those who are studying to become high school teachers. Many of my students said the same thing as you when I showed them these strategies.


----------



## SINC

Good day gents. Just finished watching Mike Weir put away Tiger in the President's Cup in Montreal. Sadly it did not help as the International team lost to the US team, but it was an enjoyable four days of superb golf.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Don. Good to see MW put away the Tiger.


----------



## Dr.G.

It looks as if we have a great home for Toots, who will be renamed Dixie. The family took her home yesterday for about 5 hours to see how she would do living in a home with no kids and two cats. She seemed to get along OK with the cats, and them with her. She also walked to a nearby park, since these people live downtown in St.John's and have only a tiny back yard. So, they will take her, unless there is any last minute changes in their lives, next Sunday. We shall see.

It also looks as if we are going to keep Bridget and not send her to Brazil. So, we will be "down" to 8 doxies by this time next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chef Pierre has everything under control, so I shall sit back and enjoy my coffee in the morning sunshine here on the back deck.


----------



## medic03

mmmmmnnnnnnn coffee!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Chef Pierre makes the best coffee in ehMacLand.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to a brand new week.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don and all, nice fall weather to start off the week. Unfortuntely the weekend ended on a sour note as I was driving to my hockey game last night, someone decided it would be a smart idea to drive with a trailer full o chopped wood with no secure blanket over it at 115km/h on the 427 highway. Needless to say a piece came flying off and struck my front bumper and placed a nice sized dent in it.

I saw three pieces come off his trailer and numerous people tried to warn him or tell him to pull over and he continued to drive with no care in the world. I got the trailer license plate and am calling it in now. Luckily from what I could see no one else was struck by any of his wood pile.


----------



## Ena

overkill, sure sounds like a lucky escape.

Enjoying my coffee of the day with the window wide open.


----------



## SINC

Morning Ann, how's the ankle coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A very sunny 13C here in St.John's. The doxies are lounging out in the grass in the sunshine as I write this on my iBook out on the back deck.


----------



## overkill

Evening everyone. Just finishing up at work. Had a chance to file a police report today and hopefully they can find the guy. Off for home soon.


----------



## overkill

Ena said:


> overkill, sure sounds like a lucky escape.


I do consider myself lucky after having time to think about it. One hit here or there and it becomes a projectile that could really cause a lot of damage.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, I haven't any pain in my ankle. Just have to be patient and wait for the next appointment with the surgeon to see if the cast can come off. In the meantime my Scrabble scores aren't improving despite lots of games.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, yes, you were lucky it was just the bumper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, patience is spelled patience.


----------



## overkill

Nice to be home and relaxing a little this weekend. Lokoing forward to the weekend and getting away to my dad's trailer for a couple of days. Also apple picking next week should be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it the weekend already? Wow, this was a fast week. My birthday is on Sunday, so Chef Pierre is making my favorite Jewish apple cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Gracie and Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny morning with 11C at just past 9AM, going up to 18C. Very atypical for this time of year. Chef Pierre has morning coffee and tea well under control.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A great day for the race.


----------



## overkill

Wow you know it was a long day when you already think its the weekend  

Morning everyone, typical fall weather over our heads right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. The human race? Yes, a great day for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Zorro, the father of the pups (second litter), and the 2006 #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund according to Canadian Kennel Club points, has a new job now -- truck driving dog. He lives in Regina, and has been hired as our western agent for the Doxie Express. So, all deliveries in AB, BC, MB and SK will be done by Zorro.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Just finished a nice breakfast with Chef Pierre cooking up some wonderful crepes. Mid week already, countdown to the weekend begins.

Marc - does Zorro guarantee same day delivery?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Yes, Z-man guarantees same day delivery, but with you being in ON, you get the Doxie Express from Jack and Abby.

In teaching, we always called Wed. "over the hump" day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Marc and all. We too called Wednesday, "hump day" at work. The crisp feel of autumn is now upon us and today I will drain all the systems in the motor home in preparation for filling with anti freeze for the winter.
It usually takes me most of the day to accomplish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Currently 16.5C here in St.John's at just past 11AM. I am preparing the garden for winter, cutting down old growth. Amazingly, the grass is still growing, so that too will have to be cut. Does your RV sit in your driveway all winter?


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, the RV does indeed stay right in the driveway all winter long. That affords me the opportunity to go out and start it once a month and run it for a half hour. It also allows me to plug the charging system in for a few days each month to keep the batteries and electrical system topped up.

That is one of the advantages of having a poured RV pad on one's property. If I had to take it to a storage compound like most people do, it would sit forgotten all winter long at a cost of about $150 a month, with no power available to continue battery maintenance. A friend who uses this method is on his second set of batteries in four years. My last set lasted 8 years and the current set will be sitting through their third winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this makes sense. A neighbor has an RV, not as big as yours, and he has to have it in a garage in that when the snow drifts over the top, he can't get inside.


----------



## SINC

He, he. He's either got a very tall garage or a collapsible RV!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it is a garage that is huge and owned by a used car dealer in quality cars that are only driven in the summer. So, he has space available for large RVs and trucks that need to stay off the roads until June.


----------



## SINC

Well, all is done at 2:30 p.m., just in time to wander over to the local for a cold one with the boys. Or boy. Attendance is down by quite a bit with two deaths and one who moved away in the past year. Only three of us old farts left it would seem. We either have to recruit some kids in the late 50s or give up the afternoon club.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> That affords me the opportunity to go out and start it once a month and run it for a half hour.


Don are you sure this is not just an exuse to go out in the RV and have a few 'pops' and watch a few of your old movies.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don are you sure this is not just an exuse to go out in the RV and have a few 'pops' and watch a few of your old movies.


Gee whiz Treena, why ever would you think that? Moi? Nah!


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena might be on to something, Don. Of course, I am in my late 50s and would be a likely recruit for you "pub crawls" if I were teaching at the Univ. of Alberta. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

While you would be a fine candidate Marc, and would be most welcome in our little group, there is no crawling involved. (Unless kids in their fifties still crawl!  ) We simply meet for two pints over two hours mid afternoon in a single pub, and discuss whatever comes to mind.

Much of what I have written in The Shang have been influenced by these meetings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Count me in then. Of course, I would need a job at the U of A first.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. As our wise sage from the west has said, "Wake up, it's a great day for the race."


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a sad announcement to make -- Chef Pierre has left for Paris. Thus, we are again on our own for tea/coffee/breakfast/brunch. So, the first in has the responsibility, once again, to see that we all start the day with a good meal. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, and all. Sorry to hear about the chef's departure, but in a way it might be a good thing for Shangers to get off their collective butts and take turns preparing breakfast again. There were some great meals, as I recall.

Come to think of it, this could mean the return of Big Willie's BBQ on the weekends, couldn't it Warren?

I also seem to recall a mean crepe a la Steve from the dregs of my memory.

Thanks for looking after this mornings offerings. I must say I look forward to the menu over the next few days and weeks to come.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good points, Don. The Shang will see some changes now, going back to the way things were. We are family, and we ALL need to do our part to keep the family together and communicating, n'est pas? Paix, mon frere.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and all...Sad to hear of Chef Pierre's departure as well. I have dusted off my tool box of kitchen tools and ready to get back in there. Don your crepes are on the way with a nice topping on powdered sugar and caramelized peaches.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, it is past noon, but those crepes sound very good. Might I have some this late in the day?


----------



## overkill

On their way Marc, enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Steve. Doxie Express has an even faster delivery team now.

Hopefully, he won't eat them on the way. He looks hungry.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Welcome to another beautiful Friday. TGIF for those who need it. Fog is slowly lifting this morning and I have breakfast rolling out as we speak.

Fresh eggs any way you like them along with some sausage, bacon or ham. We have nice fresh home fries with excellent seasoning on them. Also the fruit platter is on the table. Since it is apple picking season, we have some fresh apple cider for anyone to enjoy.

Cheers!


----------



## overkill

Marc, Doxie Express has already picked up your order for you so by the time you read this, you will have probably already enjoyed a nice breakfast. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Yes, Steve, my order arrived as promised. You were wise to choose Doxie Express.

A fine morning here as well, sunny and 13C at just past 9AM, going up to 17C.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, et all.

I fell asleep on the couch and awoke when Ann got home from work at midnight. Wide awake, I watched TV until 3:30 this morning and then went to bed. Didn't wake up until 8:00. Strange to be getting up at a time when I have normally been up for three hours or better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I trust that by now you are wide awake.


----------



## Ena

Good day from the sunny left coast.

Steve, thanks for the nourishing bone healing breakfast. 

Jeanne, I hope all is well with you as I can't recall seeing you for a few days. 

My poor dog has an ulcer on one of her eyes. Thank goodness there are vets that make house calls so I didn't have to burden a friend with taking her to a clinic. 

Was up far too late last night watching The Godfather and couldn't get to sleep right away. Nap in my plans for later. 

Enjoyable weekend to everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann from the sunny east coast. Still sunshine and 16C at 415PM.

Sorry to hear about your dog. This, on top of your ankle, must be a pain (no pun intended). Luckily, as you say, your vet makes house calls. This is a rare thing, especially for non-life or death situations. Hopefully, it is not too serious.


----------



## SINC

A cool 3 with sunny periods makes another good afternoon for continuing the emptying of the motor home and moving things to the heated garage. It usually takes me about a week to accomplish this annual task.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Be it ever so humble .........." Don, my wife still wants us to get an RV once I retire. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Chip, chip, chippin' away. Another few things emptied and moved again today. Appointment for winterization, oil and filter change is Oct 18, so the countdown continues.

Marc, you would enjoy a RV and the freedom they provide when travelling. When you factor in the cost of restaurant meals and hotel rooms and gas for your vehicle, even though they use more fuel, they are cheaper in the long run. Not to mention, you can take your dogs wherever you travel.


----------



## Dr.G.

All good points, Don. I would want it to go to places that I would like to see up close, like Civil War battle sites and various places around Canada. My wife wants one so that she can take the doxie crew to various dog shows in Canada.


----------



## Cameo

Hello all. I have been busier here at home then I was for months at work.

Finally finished my bedroom, I put the second coat of paint on the floors and then all that is left is to get my landlord to get some three quarter round for the bottom of the baseboards and the room is done!
From this.... walls have two coats of primer here, ceiling has been painted and slopey parts textured and painted









to this










in about two days I can put the furniture back in and then start on the kitchen.

Hope everyone is well. Take good care of yourselves.

Shayla ran into something and poked her eye good so she has damaged her eye, but the vet feels it is healing well. She is still her normal happy self but I don't think she is impressed with the cone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, that is some transformation. You are a wizard when it comes to home renovations.

Sorry to hear about Shayla. A couple of our dogs have had to wear that sort of collar. They all hated it. Give her a hug for me.

Peace to you both.


----------



## SINC

Wow! Great job on the bedroom Jeanne. Well done!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny morning here. Fresh tea and coffee, and the breakfast of your choosing are all ready for you. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, thanks for breakfast. I was able to get away last night to my dads trailer for the weekend. We just had some small showers pass overhead which has allowed it to cool off nicely.

Some horseshoes and poker this afternoon and thanksgiving dinner scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. Hockey tomorrow night and monday/tuesday off makes out for a nice long weekend.

Happy thanksgiving to everyone in The Shang.


----------



## overkill

Jeanne the room likes wonderful! Nicely put together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. We are having Thanksgiving dinner here with some friends tonight. With my son in England, it is just the two of us .............. and nine doxies. Toots is all set to leave for her new home tomorrow. Luckily, the family we are inviting over for dinner has a dog and likes our doxies.

Have a good weekend, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, your bedroom looks fabulous. You have every right to be proud of what you have have done.

Marc, give Toots a farewell scratch behind the ears from me. What the heck, give her a big hug too. 

My sister is flying in from Toronto tomorrow to keep me company for a week so if you don't see me for a while that's the reason. Really looking forward to being with her. Mouth watering already thinking of the roast beef dinner with Yorkshire pudding that she's promised to make.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Ann. I shall give Toots (aka Tuffy, Dolly and now Dixie) a big hug for you. Hopefully, this family still wants her tomorrow or Monday. We shall see. 

Glad to hear of your sister's visit. The last time I saw my sister was on Oct.7th, 1969. She died on Oct.14th, 1969 so at least I had one last chance to see her. Give you sister a big hug for me from someone who wishes he had a sister to hug. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

We should all give a loved one a hug tomorrow and then be thankful on Monday that they are in our lives. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

A busy morning of shopping is all done, just in time to sit down and watch the CFL game between Edmonton and Toronto. Go Eskies!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am watching the Georgia Bulldogs fall apart in Tennessee to the Volunteers of the Univ. of Tenn. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

To my friends and extended family here in The Shang. 

ENLIGHTENED PERSPECTIVE
Please Read all the way to the bottom!

If you will take the time to read these. I promise you'll come away with an enlightened perspective. The subjects covered affect us all on a daily basis!

They're written by Andy Rooney , a man who has the gift of saying so much with so few words. Enjoy.......

I've learned.... That the best classroom in the world is at the feet of an elderly person.

I've learned.... That when you're in love, it shows.

I've learned.... That just one person saying to me, 'You've made my day!' makes my day.

I've learned.... That having a child fall asleep in your arms is one of the most peaceful feelings in the world.

I've learned.... That being kind is more important than being right.

I've learned.... That you should never say no to a gift from a child.

I've learned.... That I can always pray for someone when I don't have the strength to help him in some other way.

I've learned.... That no matter how serious your life requires you to be, everyone needs a friend to act goofy with.

I've learned.... That sometimes all a person needs is a hand to hold and a heart to understand.

I've learned.... That simple walks with my father around the block on summer nights when I was a child did wonders for me as an adult.

I've learned.... That life is like a roll of toilet paper. The closer it gets to the end, the faster it goes.

I've learned.... That we should be glad God doesn't give us everything we ask for.

I've learned.... That money doesn't buy class.

I've learned.... That it's those small daily happenings that make life so spectacular.

I've learned... That under everyone's hard shell is someone who wants to be appreciated and loved.

I've learned.... That to ignore the facts does not change the facts.

I 've learned.... That when you plan to get even with someone, you are only letting that person continue to hurt you.

I've learned.... That love, not time, heals all wounds.

I've learned.... That the easiest way for me to grow as a person is to surround myself with people smarter than I am.

I've learned.... That everyone you meet deserves to be greeted with a smile.

I've learned.... That no one is perfect until you fall in love with them.

I've learned... That life is tough, but I'm tougher.

I've learned.... That opportunities are never lost; someone will take the ones you miss.

I've learned.... That when you harbor bitterness, happiness will dock elsewhere.

I've learned.... That I wish I could have told my Mom that I love her one more time before she passed away.

I've learned.... That one should keep his words both soft and tender, because tomorrow he may have to eat them.

I've learned.... That a smile is an inexpensive way to improve your looks.

I've learned.... That when your newly born grandchild holds your little finger in his little fist, that you're hooked for life.

I've learned.... That everyone wants to live on top of the mountain, but all the happiness and growth occurs while you're climbing it.

I've learned.... That the less time I have to work with, the more things I get done.

To all of you.... Make sure you read all the way down to the last sentence.

I am thankful that you have all shared a bit of your lives with a bit of my life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

I've put on the coffee and tea on for everyone, so help yourself. I've taken the liberty to make a light breakfast of hot and cold cereal and muffins so we won't fill up for turkey day.


----------



## MaxPower

Marc,

That was a good read. There were a few in there that I could really relate to. Especially #1, 22, and 25.

Thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Thanks for the coffee and muffins. We had our Thanksgiving dinner yesterday. Today, it is a birthday dinner. Tomorrow is a work day for both my wife and me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, interesting selections. I personally like them all, but especially 

"I've learned.... That no one is perfect until you fall in love with them.

I've learned... That life is tough, but I'm tougher."

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning people and thanks for breakfast Warren.

Marc, I liked this one because it is so true:

That no matter how serious your life requires you to be, everyone needs a friend to act goofy with.

Today is our turkey day as our son and daughter-in-law join us for the feast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, I am usually the one who is goofy in a friendship. Paix, mon frere. Enjoy your mean.


----------



## SINC

Happy Turkey Day everyone:

Twas The Night Of Thanksgiving, 
but I Just Couldn't Sleep
I Tried Counting Backwards,
I Tried Counting Sheep.

The Leftovers Beckoned 
The Dark Meat And White
But I Fought The Temptation
With All Of My Might

Tossing And Turning 
With Anticipation
The Thought Of A Snack 
Became Infatuation.

So, I Raced To The Kitchen, 
Flung Open The Door
And Gazed At The Fridge, 
Full Of Goodies Galore.

I gobbled Up Turkey 
And Buttered Potatoes,
Pickles And Carrots, 
Beans And Tomatoes.

I Felt Myself Swelling
So Plump And So Round,
'Til All Of A Sudden,
I Rose Off The Ground.

I Crashed Through The Ceiling,
Floating Into The Sky
With A Mouthful Of Pudding
And A Handful Of Pie.

But, I Managed To Yell 
As I Soared past The Trees
Happy Eating To All
Pass The Cranberries, Please.

May Your Stuffing Be Tasty,
May Your Turkey Be Plump.
May Your Potatoes 'n Gravy
Have Nary A Lump.

May Your Yams Be Delicious 
May Your Pies take The Prize,
May Your Thanksgiving Dinner 
Stay off Of Your Thighs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

We enjoyed a second Thanksgiving meal, this time just my wife, Deborah, and me. We have a great deal to be thankful for in our lives.


----------



## Dr.G.

We were able to place Toots in a loving home this afternoon, so now we are down to 8 doxies, 6 adults and two pups. We have decided not to send Bridget to Brazil. She will stay with us and be a show dog.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, interesting selections. I personally like them all, but especially
> 
> "I've learned.... That no one is perfect until you fall in love with them.
> 
> I've learned... That life is tough, but I'm tougher."
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Actually I think I miscounted. Here were my selections again:

I've learned.... That the best classroom in the world is at the feet of an elderly person.

I've learned.... That I wish I could have told my Mom that I love her one more time before she passed away.

I've learned... That life is tough, but I'm tougher.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

I have the coffee and tea on for everyone to enjoy.

After last night's dinner, I'm not sure if anyone is up for a big breakfast, so I think we will have a repeat of yesterday's breakfast. But if you want something more, just ask.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and whatever you would like for bruch, is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. Bon apetite.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Warren.

Big meal last night was delicious. And now for the best part. Leftover turkey dinner for lunch today. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and fruit smoothies, as well as whatever you would like for breakfast/bruch, is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. Bon apetite.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Fruit smoothies eh? I love fruit smoothies. Good choice after all that turkey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Don, we all need to get in better shape. I am down 9 pounds and now I need to drop another 50+ and my knees will be thanking me, as will my heart.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hearlthy and heart-wise breakfast is ready for one and all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and all. Nice to be back from a relaxing long weekend. Short work week this week for me, looking forward to getting some stuff done around the house on the weekend though since i was away the past few days.

Marc the healthy eating choice is welcomed after a weekend of large portions!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. It seems the flu bug has visited our home. Our daughter has been ill since last Thursday, but managed to work both Thursday and Friday before hunkering down for the long weekend. I felt badly yesterday and retired at 9:00 p.m. last night. The next thing I knew it was 7:30 this morning, but I feel much better today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve and Don. Yes, we need to stay healthy in both the short and long-term phases of our lives.


----------



## overkill

got some rainy weather in this afternoon. cooling off to fall temperatures nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, that was the sort of weather we had here, without the rain. Fall colors are starting to appear in the leaves of trees.


----------



## SINC

Leaves? You have leaves? Our leaves have been gone for days now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Don, the trees are full of leaves. The grass only stopped growing over Thanksgiving weekend. It gets down to about 5C overnight now, which is causing the leaves to start to turn back to their natural colors.


----------



## SINC

I'm going to take a pic of my street tomorrow. Really. There are NO leaves left.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I believe you re the leaves. My wife said that by Thanksgiving, most of the leaves would be down in Calgary and Edmonton. At least this was the case when she lived in both cities growing up.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Very cool start to the day this morning as we were all the way down to 9 when I woke up.

Congrats to Carey Price who won in his NHL debut last night for the Canadiens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Yes, the nights are getting cooler these days. By Remembrance Day, most of the leaves will be down and I start to rake them up and use them for compost.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Another day of sleeping in gets monotomous. I gave up the columns last week and now only do the odd measure and quote for my spindle firm when absolutely no one else can, but that too ends May 1, 2008.

Tomorrow I embark on a new but short venture that will see me consulting for a group of Edmonton publications with an eye towards making them more profitable. I can't see this lasting for any more than a week or so.

Always something to do it would seem, but now in very limited quantities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, have you considered raising or ranching dachshunds? There once was a herd of doxies down in Red Deer, and the Red Deer Dachshund Ranch is still looking for a person to run their herd to Chicago. They are used to make Oscar Meyer hot dogs and weiners.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF is back. I have some hot coffee ready for all along with some apple cider. Fresh blueberry pancakes with canadian maple syrup hot on the table. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Great breakfast, Steve. Merci, mon ami. A great way to start the day.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all, and thanks for a lovely Canadian breakfast Steve--it's a nice treat after spending the past few weeks in China.

Dr. G, I've discovered that there is a definite dearth of doxies in China.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Steve, Marc and welcome back Sonal.

Wow Sonal, I had forgotten you went to China. Did you bring back any pictures? If you have time, I would love to hear of your impressions of the country and its people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Sonal. Tell us all about your travels. That is more interesting than the latest doxie news.


----------



## SINC

I'm off for my first meeting with the publications group who have hired me to do some consulting for them. It will be interesting to learn about this group of publications and to understand what they hope to achieve. I will then do some research to assist them in starting a program to meet their goals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. May it be a fruitful experience for you all.


----------



## SINC

Well, I baffled them again. They actually thought I made some crucial content to the meetings and want more.

Sometimes I even amaze myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news, Don. Maybe you shall find yet another career in retirement.


----------



## SINC

Perhaps Marc. We shall see. Oddly enough, I enjoyed the experience. Far better than spindles for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, along with the breakfast of your desire.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, sorry slept in this morning 

Nice cup of coffee will get me going now. Nice chill in the air and fall is here to stay now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Very foggy here in St.John's at just past 5PM. 9C but with drizzle and fog.


----------



## SINC

The sun just broke through and it promises to be a pleasant afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't think I shall see sun until I arrive in Quebec City on Monday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Going on a bit of a trip are we Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am presenting a paper at an international conference in Quebec City next week.


----------



## Cameo

Just a quick pop in to say hello and good night. I trust everyone is well.

I have a job interview on Monday at a place I worked for two years ago. Evidently they were very pleased to get a resume and anxious to get me in to be interviewed so maybe this is good news.

Shayla is finally rid of the cone and her eye is fine. She is now in heat. My lovely loving dog is becoming very protective of HER property and NO other dog shall put foot on it unaccompanied. I had hold of her leash yesterday when she spotted the landlords dog on HER property! Needless to say she barked and took off, chasing the culprit back to where he belongs, heedless of the fact that mom is being dragged on her belly across the backyard. By the time I got on my feet and my housecoat securely tied she had done her duty and the dogs were OFF of the property, and on her way back home, fairly well pleased with her prowess. Mom is full of dirt, shoeless and disheveled but hey, she protected the property!!!! Once the dogs were on the landlords property she was fine with them. She never once growled or snarled or attacked, it was simply GET OFF MY PROPERTY!

Anyhow, you guys/gals are in my thoughts even if I don't get the time on to post much at the moment. Take care and catch you later.

Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear of the impending job interview, Jeanne. Bon chance.

If you intend to get Shayla spayed, you waited until after her first "coming into season", which is the correct thing to do. You should have a female spayed, if that is what you intend to do, halfway between this time and her next season. How old is she again? Divide this in half and then figure on sometime at the halfway point to have her spayed, unless you are going to breed her. 

Again, as Edward R. Murrow would say, "Good night, and good luck." Paix.


----------



## SINC

Geez, all this talk of sex in the Shang is embarrassing. :heybaby:


----------



## MaxPower

I thought Bob Barker made an appearance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I have made a continental style bruch for one and all. I have to go outside and start to rake leaves that have started to fall off of my neighbor's yard into my backyard. Great compost!!


----------



## SINC

Morning guys, I enjoyed a late sleep this morning, but only because I was up over half the night. Some kind of flu bugs still lingers in our house.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, all. Was a bit surprised to head out this morning and find the Toronto Marathon running by the door of my condo building, but my area is full of such surprises.

China was a truly amazing trip. Spent the first few days in Beijing, so we went to all the "heavy-hitter" places--The Forbidden City, Tiananmen's Square, The Great Wall--as well as some less known imperial sites. Then to Xi'an where we saw the Terracotta Warriors (I came down with a cold then, so while I made a point of seeing that, I slept through most of our time in Xi'an.) After that we flew to Lhasa in Tibet, which is so beautiful, saw (among other things) Potala Palace is which where the Dalai Lama has historically lived and governed from. Then to Chongqing where we started a cruise down the Yangtze River, including going through the Three Gorges and the Three Gorges Dam project--quite incredible how much they've raised the water level, and they still intendt to raise it higher, so some of the things I saw will be submerged by 2009. Then to Shanghai for a few days, where the rest of the people we are with went home from, and I went off on my own to Chengdu where (among other things) I visited and Panda reserve and then to Nanjing, and then back to Shanghai. 

Favourite place was probably Shanghai, as it's far mroe cosmopolitan than the rest of China, and the energy is really wonderful there. Favourite spot is along the Bund, which is the area along the Huangpo river that used to be the British Concession. One side (Pudong--the new area) is all neon and skyscrapers and new, shiny buildings. The other side is all the old original British colonial buildings. The contrast was pretty amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

That sounds like an amazing picture, Sonal. I have a feeling that the 21st century shall be the century of China. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Been a very lazy day, just watching some football and going to hockey tonight. I did want to see some of the runners for the marathon as well this morning, but slept in and missed out on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Be careful on the ice, mon ami. Remember, the teeth you save shall be your best friends later in life.


----------



## SINC

I just watched my Saskatchewan Roughies trounce Hamilton in today's CFL game. Now if Winnipeg can beat Calgary in a game just underway, Saskatchewan would seal second place in the west and have home field advantage for the western semi-final. First time since 1988. Hooray!

Sonal what an interesting overview. Do you have any pics you can post?

I am now in the process of planning our first long motor home trip in May of next year. (Ann retires May 1/08) We are off to Atwood, Ontario for her younger sister's 50th birthday. Have to plot a route and campgrounds along the way.

Guess we better apply for passports too, just in case we want to duck through the US.


----------



## Sonal

Don, I have hundreds of pictures.... let me just sort through a few.


----------



## medic03

Jeanne, I will cross my fingers and be thinking of you tomorrow morning. I got to watch some of the runners going by at the EX grounds this morning. I was surprised at how early they were there considering they started at 9am. During the regular work week you almost can't drive down Yonge st to the CNE as fast as these people ran it Ah, I am home early this evening, before darkness falls.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I would love to see any and all pics of Tibet. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

I too look forward to viewing some of Sonal's photos. I have a hunch she has some very good shots.


----------



## medic03

Umm,I stroll into the kitchen at 0830 and there is no coffee? I'll put on a pot. Marc, life has been really busy these days. I am currently on day 7 of 31 straight days. My body feels tired - I am sure it is just psychological. How is everything with you?
Thinking of you Jeanne today go and knock thier socks off!


----------



## SINC

Morning Treena and thanks for the coffee. Do you actually mean 31 straight days of working without a single day off? Surely not. No one can be expected to do such a shift. My wife works a five on, then five off rotation and that is bad enough.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Treena, it is very welcomed this morning.

Marc - do not worry, I wear a full mask as I do not trust people on the ice with their sticks from time to time, so it is best to play safe and protected as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I had to leave very early this morning en route from St. John's to Quebec City. Thanks for the coffee, Treena. I too can't imagine 31 straight days of work. Hang in there and be careful of your physical and emotional health.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I recall going to Madison Square Garden to watch the Rangers and the other original six teams, and none of them word helmets, nor the goalies a mask.


----------



## medic03

Yup, 31 days straight. I have my own consulting/teaching business and I supervise at another company and we got slammed this month. I don't have enough staff to cover everything so it all falls to me. I just keep thinking of the nice paychecks that will be in before the holidays (dare I say the 'C' word ).


----------



## Dr.G.

medic03 said:


> Yup, 31 days straight. I have my own consulting/teaching business and I supervise at another company and we got slammed this month. I don't have enough staff to cover everything so it all falls to me. I just keep thinking of the nice paychecks that will be in before the holidays (dare I say the 'C' word ).



Treena, go ahead and say "Christmas". The decorations have been going up in stores in St.John's since just before Thanksgiving.


----------



## medic03

I haven't been to a mall in at least a month. Lucky if I can make it to the grocery store before it closes I'll put on a pot of coffee and make my way to work once again. Hope everyone has a productive day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Treena. With 31 straight to work, it is best to stop by and pick up the energy of The Shang every morning to last you through the day. 

For whatever reason, the windshield on the passenger's side of the motor home decided to crack all by itself sitting in the driveway sometime yesterday. Last time it was the other side. I have an appointment with the crack repair place tomorrow afternoon to stop it from spreading further. Sigh, two in one year is a bit much.


----------



## medic03

Don, you want to get cracking on that one before it gets too bad.


----------



## SINC

Treena, a sudden urge just came over me and I think I'll have an egg for breakfast this morning.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Quiet start to the morning here, grab some coffee and get right into the work pile.


----------



## Sonal

Photos of China. Marc, I'll post some more of Tibet for you a little later.

1) Palace of Heavenly Purity, The Forbidden City, Beijing









2) Me in Tiananmen Square, in front of the Gate of Heavenly Peace where Chairman Mao announced the founding of the People's Republic of China in 1949, Beijing.









3) People dancing with ribbons in the park surrounding the Temple of Heaven, Beijing.









4) The Great Wall, Bandaling section, near Beijing.









5) Pit 1 of the Terracotta Warriors of Xi'an (one of the most important archeological finds in recent history), Xi'an









6) Potala Palace, former home and seat of government of the Dalai Lama, in Lhasa, Tibet









7) Kunlun Mountains, from the plane over Tibet.









8) One of the Little Gorges, near the Three Gorges, Yangtze River









9) The Three Gorges Dam, Yangtze River









10) Giant Panda, at the Panda Base Research Center, Chengdu









11) Tea Garden, Wenshu Monastery, Chengdu









12) Signed Brick, circa 1366, in the Zhonghua Gate, Nanjing









13) Confucius Temple, Nanjing









14) Dragon Wall, Yu Yuan Gardens, Shanghai









15) The Bund, Pudong side, lit up at night, Shanghai









16) Sunset over the Bund, old town side, Shanghai


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Sonal. This must have been a real life experience for you. Each pic tells a story.


----------



## overkill

wonderful pictures, a true experience that will never be forgotten by the looks of it


----------



## SINC

Sonal, thank you so much for these pictures. There is a side to these countries that can only be learned from visiting them, but your pictorial presentation furthers my education indeed.

I look forward to more shots of your adventures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I would love to hear of your views re the political and social situation in the countries you visited. merci.


----------



## Ena

Sonal, a big thanks for posting your pictures. I was sorry when I came to the last one. More please


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Hot coffee and tea ready to be served. I have sticky buns in the oven and some blueberry pancakes for those who want them.

Cloudy and foggy this morning here in the GTA. I am taking off for New Brunswick soon for the rest of the week, so I shall chat with you all on the weekend. 

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve and everyone else. Sticky buns are my fav and we haven't had them since Margaret used to make them. A coffee will go well this morning. 

Today is my appointment to get the passenger's windshield repaired in the motor home, then take it across the city for its annual service and pick it up tomorrow afternoon or Friday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny morning here in Quebec City. I am impressed with the number of people who speak English, especially since English on signs are either non-existent or so small to be unreadable. C'est la vie. Bon jour, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ah, I had forgotten about your presentation Marc.

Hope it all goes very well for you. Bon chance!


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. I was up early and dropped by to put on the tea and coffee. In the interest of our health, I have set out a fruit tray and some low fat waffles with s bit of whipped cream to start your day. Enjoy.

PS, the whipped cream is also the no fat version.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, I had forgotten about your presentation Marc.
> 
> Hope it all goes very well for you. Bon chance!


Thanks for the breakfast, Don.

My presentation went well. Merci, mon frere.

Comment ca va, aujourdhui?


----------



## SINC

Considering I awoke at 4:00 a.m., I am doing well. Just reading the morning news and enjoying a black coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Considering I awoke at 4:00 a.m., I am doing well. Just reading the morning news and enjoying a black coffee.


Yes, I too was up early, but not as early as you.


----------



## SINC

Are you still in PQ or back in NL, Marc?


----------



## medic03

Mornin, thanks for the coffee and fruit Don (any chocolate to dip the fruit in I have a hankering). Glad to hear the presentation went well Marc. Are you going to stay and explore Quebec City?


----------



## Dr.G.

medic03 said:


> Glad to hear the presentation went well Marc. Are you going to stay and explore Quebec City?


I am in Quebec City until tomorrow. I have explored the old city of Quebec three times. Wandered all around the Plains of Abraham this morning and walked ALL the way around the battlefield, and then down to the lower section of the old city. I have load of pics that I need to sort through. I am pooped. Did pick up my wife some interesting gifts, however.


----------



## SINC

That is one part of Canada I intend to see next summer Marc, on our way to Halifax to visit our son.

I look forward to seeing some of your photos.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is one part of Canada I intend to see next summer Marc, on our way to Halifax to visit our son.
> 
> I look forward to seeing some of your photos.


Next year is Quebec City's 400th anniversary. They are really fixing up the historical sights. I found the city a great walking city and the people quite friendly.

I like Halifax as well. You could then follow the convoys of RVs to St.John's. There are dozens that come each year to go to Cape Spear, the furthest easterly point in North America.


----------



## SINC

Seems to me the last I checked the trip across to NL from NS was very pricey for a 29 foot motor home.

BTW, I just hate it when I awake in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep. It's even lonesome on ehMac at this time of day.


----------



## SINC

ehMac is really acting odd this morning. The post above this one shows here as the last post, but on the main menu page, it shows Marc's post above it as the last post. We'll see if this post bumps it back to normal.

EDIT: Yep. that did it.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. 

I have been to St Catharines for over 6 weeks getting my mother settled into a retirement home that provides full care. She was hospitalized for eight days for internal bleeding. Turns out the medication for arthritis she was on wore the lining in her stomach and esophagus which caused the internal bleeding. Her hemoglobin levels were down to 40 and she should have been at 110. The lack of oxygen to the brain caused her to hallucinate and made her very weak. She is much better now and finally agreed that it was time to get help .... whew!. I was down to close up the house, get rid of her stuff and get the house ready for selling. It looks as though we have a buyer. I'll know by next Friday. As POA, I didn't realise the work involved. A large and almost daunting task. I now look after all her financials so I have it set up that the work load is not too bad. Fortunately, I had all her bank account made joint with me after my dad died.

I have been back a week and still as busy with her stuff as I was down south. Now I go to Ottawa next week for a follow up appointment with my specialist. When I get back home from that, I'll be able to take a breather.

I read back a few pages and a lot has been happening ... new job interviews, gorgeous picture of a wonderful trip to China, 31 straight days of work XX), new consulting jobs and giving presentations in Quebec City. I hope all works out well for everyone.


----------



## SINC

We wondered where you had gone Bob. Glad to hear you got your Mom settled in and took care of all her issues. Seems that the way life works is our Moms care for us when we're helpless and inevitably we return the favour later in life.

A job well done, I would say.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice to be back home after being in New Brunswick for a couple of days. Beautiful weather greeted me out there with endless sunny days and warm weather for it being October. I do look forward to going back, although the flight back home last night was not very smooth and shook my nerves a bit.

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend.

Coffee, tea and apple cider is ready to be served. NY and Montreal style bagels are in the oven nice and fresh. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Back here in St.John's after nearly a week in Quebec City. Grand weather for my stay there. Tis a beautiful city. Montreal is still my favorite Canadian city, but QC is up there in my top 10.

Thanks for the NYC bagels, Steve. Had my fill of Montreal-style bagels in Quebec City. The ship them up fresh for the tourists.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to a lazy weekend. I intend to be just as lazy as I can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, lazy is as lazy does. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, I am:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I am:


Don, that's a bit too lazy. Walk to your local pub and have one for me. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Well, the end is nigh as far as my lazy day goes. As I lie here on the couch with the MBP on my tummy, (networking of course) I am comfortably lazy.

I think I might get up and go to bed to think this whole day over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. There are some fresh apple waffles and some maple syrup that I brought back from Quebec if anyone wants some this morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. it looks like it is going to be a beautiful, crisp fall day today.

we have to go to a friends daughter's birthday party today and later I have to get back to my studies. School is going well and I am at the top of my class. The trick is to stay there. It's tough trying to balance family and finding time to study, But I am managing. I have a mid term this Friday and it is a lot to study for, so I had better get cracking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Good luck with your juggling act. It is not easy, but we have faith in you and your academic/parental abilities. What is the specific topic of your midterm?


----------



## MaxPower

We are currently studying Anatomy and Physiology. The topic the mid term will be on is the musculoskeletal system. Not an easy task considering that for example, we have to know every bone in the body, their main markings, how bones are made etc, etc. Then repeat for the muscles.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Fresh maple syrup is a welcome site at Chez Marc.

Warren, with subject matter like that, are you studying medicine?

I had a yen for a Big Willie's type breakfast, but perhaps that can wait until next week?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice to see some fresh maple syrup at the table this morning  Thank you Marc.

Lazy day planned for the afternoon and then off to my hockey game tonight.

Nice clear and sunny skies today.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is no easy program, Warren. When you finish, what sort of degree/certificate/diploma will you receive?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just had some of this maple syrup on my wife's buttermilk apple waffles. It was devine.


----------



## SINC

I am spending the afternoon with a friend watching the SK. Roughriders trounce the Hamilton Tiger Cats. Sunny, warm fall day, football and a few cold ones makes for a good day.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm taking the Physiotherapist Assistant program. Once finished, I will have the privilege of being a PTA.

The sunscreen business really booms in the summer, but once September rolls around, I have nothing. That combined with my importing costs makes it really hard to make a living. Hence the decision to make a career change.

BTW Don, not good news that the Roughriders are beating the Cats, being a Hamilton fan and all. Did you know the centre of the Cats bought my old house?


----------



## SINC

No, I didn't know about your old house Warren.

And I think being a Hamilton fan has been a very tough job lately, not unlike us poor deprived Rider fans. Once a member of the Rider Pride squad, always a Rider fan.

Looks like this might just be our year. Last time we even made the playoffs at home was 1988.


----------



## MaxPower

I don't really follow any football. I may put a game on for background noise, but that's the extent of it. I love the game, but I have no time to actually sit and watch a game. I haven't even watched a complete NASCAR race this year, and that is the sport I love.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, exactly what might a Physiotherapist Assistant do in the course of a day on the job?


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone. Was at a really fantastic play today that my cousin directed. Hamlet. Normally, I hate Hamlet, as I have studied it 5 separate times and am now convinced that it is not Shakespeare's best play, it's just his longest play, but I have to say that my cousin did a great job reconstructing it and making it more interesting while still keeping the story intact.

Um, going back a few pages, life in China seems pretty good for most of the the people. Homelessness is not very visible. Most people seem to be literate--navigating in China involves a lot of getting someone to write things out for you in Chinese, and then showing it to people. A lot of hip and trendy people in the younger generation... it seems a side-effect of the one baby policy is that in the cities, families have two working parents and one child to spend both incomes on. (In rural areas the one-baby policy is tougher to enforce.... people who move around a lot can sometimes end up with 3-4 children, while trying to have a son, though there are financial consequences for doing so.)

Progress is amazing there.... one thing about a totalitarian government is that they can move much faster. Every single city I visited is getting some kind of subway system either built or expanded. (The subways I did ride in Beijing, Shanghai and Nanjing are very new and very efficient too.) New highways are being built everywhere, new airports are in every medium-sized or larger city, trainlines are expanded, and the Three Gorges Dam project also improved internal shipping--in short, a huge amount of money is being poured into infrastructure. Makes for a huge economic advantage in the future.

People seem fairly happy overall.... there's a lot of energy in China. Many things are moving and happening, and people seem to be moving along with it. Honestly, doesn't matter what the government is, it seems that Chinese culture has always been very capitalist, so opening the markets is just letting people run with their instincts.

The environment is still a challenge... I didn't notice big problems with the air quality, but then again, I don't notice that Toronto is smoggy. People do recycle there--there are separated garbage bins everywhere, and the cities are fairly clean. The Olympics are probably the biggest motivating force in getting China to clean up--seems that they want to make a good impression on the world--but how things will play out after that remains to be seen.

Pardon the length, I am avoiding many things I should be doing right now....


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, exactly what might a Physiotherapist Assistant do in the course of a day on the job?


A PTA is basically a health care provider that assists the PT in treatments. The only thing a PTA cannot do is to interpret referrals, diagnose and alter the course of treatments.


----------



## SINC

Warren, that would explain the course content, good luck with it.

Sonal, that is a fascinating account of your firsthand views on China. Considering we have home here on the edge of the city in the bush in a city of 60,000 that has among the highest incomes and taxes in the country.

While the Olympics may be part of the good you saw, I suspect that as an emerging world power, we will be hearing a lot more of China in future.

Too bad I will not be among those who will witness the emergence of such a power in the next 30 years or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, a most interesting account of your perspective of life in China. Mao must be turning over in his grave at the extent that capitalism has taken over in China. Still, there is as much of a totalitarian rule on political and certain social issues (e.g., freedom of speech, freedom of religion, etc) as there were during the days of Mao. 

Was the pollution as bad as many have lead us to believe?

Still, sounds like a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Warren. I know that PTs and OTs here in NL are worth their weight in gold. It is so difficult to attract these sorts of trained people to our province.


----------



## SINC

It is so nice to see the interchange this evening between so many members of The Shang that have not been particularly active for the past while. In Sonal's case, it is understandable, but with Bob and Warren and Treena and Ann here on a more regular basis with Marc and I, I am one happy camper.


----------



## MaxPower

Well I apologize for my lack of involvement lately. It is really tough posting, with home life/work/school. On top of that I am helping my wife to get her business off of the ground and we have made a significant breakthrough in her business.

During a nation wide vendor search, The Shopping Channel has decided to purchase and sell her product. Not an easy task, so we've been told. She is on Air December 16.

So as you can imagine, I/we have had our hands full.


----------



## SINC

No need for an apology Warren. We all understand the pressures of life. So glad to hear your wife is having success with her product. Any chance as the date nears, you could remind us what timn]e she will appear on December the 16th?

Good luck with all your ventures.


----------



## MaxPower

If I remember to remind you, I will remind you.  

She will be going on air with a friend of ours since my wife is now terrified to go on air alone. But knowing her, she will do it, and do it well.


----------



## Sonal

Well, I was also fairly absent before I left for China.... I'd been checking in, but not posting. Mostly overloaded with work, as the bigger building is under renovations. Currently, I have 15 apartments that are being renovated. Not a lot got done while I was away, so I am trying to get my contractors re-organized and back on track.

Marc, I can't say that the pollution in China was as bad as we've been told. Mind you, I wasn't touring any coal plants. But I was in some of the largest cities in China, and I didn't really notice much. The sky is a little bit hazy in Beijing, but that's about it. Frankly, Mumbai (where some of my extended family lives) is much worse.... it's cleaned up a bit, but I remember when you could taste the air, and it's still pretty bad there.

But from the number of people trying to sell you fake Rolex watches, you'd never know you were in a communist country.


----------



## SINC

Now THAT'S funny Sonal. Fake Rolexes in communist China. Go figure.


----------



## MaxPower

I never got a chance to mention to you how amazing your trip looked, both the description and the pictures. China is on my list of places to visit.


----------



## Sonal

Warren, China is an amazing country to visit. Make a point of going. And if I get swallowed up by work, good luck on your midterm on Friday.

Don, you can buy fake anything in China. There are whole marketplaces devoted to fake goods... I bought some fake designer shirts and fake designer purses, though the fake Rolex vendors are all over the streets, especially in Shanghai. They make a beeline for the non-Chinese tourists. You can bargain them down to around 10 yuan--about $1.50. Not a bad price for a watch, fake name or not.


----------



## SINC

Had I known that Sonal, I would have asked you to get me one! 

But please, try not to get so swallowed up in work that you have no time for The Shang. We miss you when you're gone.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Indian summer is on the way for us this week with highs near 20 tomorrow and Wednesday. That is a good thing given new windows are being installed in our kitchen and master bedroom this week. We replaced all our windows eight years back, but fell victim to faulty manufacture and have to replace them all again, so we are doing so a few at a time. It will cost triple what it did back in 1999 due to booming costs in construction here.

I put on the tea and coffee and laid out some sticky buns in case Margaret happens by this morning.

I hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don. Busy week this week for me. Paix, to one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend just sent this to me. I did not know about Johnnie Ray or the Starkweather homicides. Enjoy .............. at least those of you old enough to have lived through all or most of these events/people/places.

New host...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Busy morning, but I have put on some fresh coffee and tea for anyone who needs/wants some. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you today?


----------



## Ena

Good day from the west coast and a fabulous day it is too. I went to see the surgeon to have a check up on my broken ankle this morning and his words were to ditch the cast and start walking. News is still sinking in after hobbling around since late August.

Hope everyone is well and not working too hard.


----------



## SINC

Ann, that is great news indeed. Good luck with your first steps. 

Marc, I am just fine today, although extremely busy with my new Blog and the reaction to me departure from the paper.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news, Ann. You should walk one of our pups. They don't pull and don't walk very fast. They stop often, to give you a rest, and then head off in a different direction. You could get a real work out and now move more that 10 meters from your home. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

I wonder how Jeanne's interview went yesterday? I hope, for her sake, that it went quite well and she will report the good news the next time she logs in to the Shang. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made our tea and coffee. There are some Haloween candy that was left over from last year. If you don't have it for breakfast, I shall have to give it to the kids again. Bon appitite.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and thanks for the coffee Marc. I will however pass on the candy. I have been awake since 1:30 a.m. when I heard our daughter being quite ill. It continued all night long and Ann was attending to her around 6:00 with gravol and imodium. She fears she might have the Norwalk virus by the symptoms. I sure hope I do not get it as I have yet to have my flu shot yet and I am at high risk due to my heart condition.


----------



## Moscool

*I'm back...*

G'day everybody

I'm back from the rugby world cup in Paris where I had a great time, despite my team being kicked out: they accomplished part 1 of the mission (beat New Zealand) but forgot about part 2 (win the world cup). You can check my take on the whole thing here...

So it's back to the Shang. Don't feel insulted if I don't read all the recent back pages... I need to do some work to pay for all these rugby tickets! 

Happy to be back 

F.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your daughter's illness. Keep us informed of her condition. Hopefully, it is not Norwalk. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Francois. I have to admit that I don't follow rugby.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, I have now developed the first symptom and it isn't the nausea part. Where did I put that imodium anyway? 

Posted from my living room couch.


----------



## Sonal

Well, Don, hope you and your daughter get better soon. I had a touch of stomach flu right after I got back from China. Ugh, had to give up coffee for a week to get all that settled.

Welcome back Francois.

Work is going well--now that I'm back, renovations are moving along again--but I have been seriously slacking all afternoon. I should be paying bills.... renovations are not cheap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our thoughts are with you, Don, and your daughter. You are in good hands. Hang in there, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Oh, I am hanging in all right, but my nurse is working until midnight.

It's going to be a lean supper this evening.

Might even be hot rum toddy time.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Might even be hot rum toddy time.


oh I bet that will do wonders for your little 'problem'


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome back, Francois. I have to admit that I don't follow rugby.


Ah Dr G... This is a blind spot for a professional educator... Rugby is defined as follows:

Football (a.k.a. soccer, a.k.a. The Beautiful Game) is a game of gentlemen played by thugs, whereas rugby is a game of thugs played by gentlemen.

It is a game where the referee is still called 'Sir' by all players, where all conversations between the referee and the team must go through the captain and where the coach sits in the bleachers, with no possibility of intervention outside sending in some substitutes: the captain controls the game and dictates the tactical changes during a match. He is often seconded by a vice-captain because attack and defence are very different parts of the game, relying on different strategies and players.

This makes rugby the team sport of choice: it requires a combination of discipline, team support and individual flair, plus a good head to integrate fairly complex rules. The downside is that it does require a fair amount of guts: apparently one professional game is equivalent to a 100kph car crash without a seat belt. This is why pros cannot play more than once a week.


----------



## Moscool

Hey Don, not much fun playing Rodin's thinker all day long eh?

One of my relatives who had fought the French colonial war in Indo-China had the perfect solution to your problem: rice water. The mix of water, starch and salt is a good re-hydrating solution, it is about the only thing a 'gastro' infected stomach will keep and it works rapidly to plug the other end. Once you feel better - say a day later - you can start to eat the rice itself.

Good luck, we're all behind you 

(and please pass the bottle of rum, you won't need it tonight  )


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Hey Don, not much fun playing Rodin's thinker all day long eh?
> 
> Good luck, we're all behind you
> 
> (and please pass the bottle of rum, you won't need it tonight  )


If I were you Francois, I wouldn't be standing anywhere near my behind right now. 

I'm still going to try a bit of Lemon Hart. It was my Grandad's cure-all and has become mine too.


----------



## Bolor

Don, I hope you and your daughter get well soon. That can be nasty stuff. BTW, I wasn't aware you had left the paper. I guess I should have gone back another six weeks in the posts. I have been having a lot of difficulty opening the shang's pages that I haven't bothered to read the last few. Sure is slow.

My appointment with the specialist in Ottawa was cancelled. Good thing I checked the day before we were to leave. That's a long way to go for nothing. )Well it's not nothing really, since my number one son lives there)


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Don, I hope you and your daughter get well soon. That can be nasty stuff. BTW, I wasn't aware you had left the paper. I guess I should have gone back another six weeks in the posts. I have been having a lot of difficulty opening the shang's pages that I haven't bothered to read the last few. Sure is slow.


Yes Bob, the whole site sucks recently due to the slowness. Something needs to be done, but that is another story.

If you read my Blog, link in my sig, you will see that there is a real furore ove the dropping of my column. I think the editor of the paper might just be under a bit of pressure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, I don't follow rugby, but I have played it here in St.John's. It is similar to New York City "touch football" (aka "killer football"), which is played on the streets of New York City. I had to play without my glasses, which made me very dangerous since I could not see what was happening more than a few yards ahead of me. Still, back then, I had speed and some size (5'10"), so I made a good back. Never fully understood the scrum, ruck or maul, but for some reason, I was able to do a drop kick. I did get a "penalty try" and a "conversion", although I am not sure what I did to earn these, other than being told to kick the conversion.

In southern France, back in 1972, I met someone who fought the Viet Minh around Dien Bien Phu. America should have learned from the French and avoided the war in Vietnam a decade later.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Been away for a while so lots of catching up to do. Time to get a cup of coffee from Chez Marc and start reading.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee await along with a fresh fruit platter, waffles and diet whipped cream. Enjoy.

I will be staying close to the front door today until my copy of Leopard is delivered by Purolator. It was shipped yesterday for overnight delivery so it would appear Apple is giving those who pre-ordered delivery a day before official release. 

(If I don't catch the delivery truck, It goes into limbo for 24 hours.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and fruit, Don. I shall pass on the whipped cream. Good luck with your Leopard delivery. My university is giving all profs $1600 on April 1st to purchase new computers or to help with travel expenses. So, I am going to wait and get a MacMini until that date ..... if they still make them by that date. I have an older iBook which is fine, but I would like iLife 08, so the MM is a compromise. We shall see.

Apple has used the Doxie Express for all of its important customers, so don't be surprised if you see our DE chuckwagon roll up to your door this afternoon.

How are you feeling today? And your daughter?


----------



## overkill

good morning everyone. thanks for the coffee, good pick me up. hopefully you get your new toy in the mail today Don.

i know a couple of friends who are at home waiting for theirs also, hoping that it comes a day early as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve.


----------



## SINC

Marc, both my daughter and I are better, thanks. Not good yet by any means, but we should fully recover in a day or two. It's another day on the couch for us both.


----------



## overkill

Don, glad to hear the good news as well.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon to you as well Marc. How are things at your end of the world?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad to hear that the Sinclair clan is feeling better.


----------



## Dr.G.

All goes well here, Steve. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did your Leopard ever arrive?


----------



## Sonal

10:30 at night, and I am still at the office.... and the end is not yet in sight.

sigh. It's one of those days.


----------



## SINC

No Marc, Leopard did not leap into my mailbox today.

Sonal, go home. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you should have requested Doxie Express to deliver your copy of Leopard.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, perhaps you are right as Leopard still not "in a vehicle" for delivery:

2007/10/26	06:02	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	20:51	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	18:49	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	18:48	Received	
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.

Oh well, I am a patient man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I'll send out the Doxie Express crew and you will have it by noon your time.


----------



## SINC

We got some exciting news this morning. We are to become grandparents another time. It has been a long dry spell in that our only grandson is now 21 years of age.

Our youngest son and his wife gave us the happy news this morning. They've been married just over two years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to one and all, Don. We may again call you "grand pere". Mazel tov, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

And I have this to add:

The baby is due June 25, 2008.

Just happens to be my birthday!


----------



## Dr.G.

Double kudos, Don.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, perhaps you are right as Leopard still not "in a vehicle" for delivery:
> 
> 2007/10/26	06:02	Shipment In Transit
> 2007/10/25	20:51	Shipment In Transit
> 2007/10/25	18:49	Shipment In Transit
> 2007/10/25	18:48	Received
> 2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.
> 
> Oh well, I am a patient man.


Did you get it! Did you get it!


----------



## medic03

So, I got a rare opportunity to play with a new iphone today. Very nice indead:clap: 
Hope everyone is going to enjoy their weekend. I still have almost two weeks to go on my work schedule. Has anyone heard from Jeanne. Hope her interview went well.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Did you get it! Did you get it!


Yep, but it has been a nightmare. First install went very badly and resulted in a much slower system than Tiger.

I am now in the process of an erase and install on my MBP. That after I transferred all my apps and tunes and photos. The rest I just erased.

I'll let you know how it goes later. I'm so glad I got the good news we got today before I ventured into this mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. Good luck, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

As Edward R. Murrow would say, "Good night and good luck" ........... everyone. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

<--- is STILL trying to get Leopard to run. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## SINC

2:34 a.m. and I am still wrestling with the Leopard install. What a mess it has made of my MBP. 

Just finished reinstalling Tiger and am now updating to 10.4.10. then I will try again to install Leopard. 

Lost my entire photo library. Good thing I had 90% of it backed up on CD. Sadly, I lost all the family pictures I took at our reunion. Good news is that I sent them to my brother-in-law who says he can e-mail them back to me.

I am getting weary and will stop when software upgrade is finished running. :yawn: 

Been at this since 1:00 p.m., 13 1/2 long hours. 

Sigh.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: 

After 16 straight hours of trying, Leopard is on my MBP.

Sadly, it does not work as advertised and many "issues" remain.

I'm going to bed now, night all.


----------



## SINC

Surprise, I'm so over tired sleep is now impossible and have been playing with Leopard. I'm not nearly as impressed with it due to my problems with the install, but other than permissions repair, it seems to be OK now.

Oh yeah, good morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear of your feline problems.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning here in St.John's. 12C at just past 11AM, which for us is warm. Going up to 14C by this afternoon. Going to do the piles of leaves once more. The trees are still full of golden leaves, but they are starting to fall and I need to redo the leaf raking.


----------



## Moscool

Hey Don:

First the "we're behind you event"

Now "Leopard is crap"

Do I detect a whiff or a pattern? 

(not much fun though. Commiserations. At least you got some good news. A birth always brings a smile on my face, even if foretold)


----------



## SINC

Francois, those problems are behind me if you pardon the pun. 

I have solved my Leopard problems too. My new 2.2 Ghz MBP 160G 7200 HD ships Monday.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> Francois, those problems are behind me if you pardon the pun.
> 
> I have solved my Leopard problems too. My new 2.2 Ghz MBP 160G 7200 HD ships Monday.


Wow! The news of two new babies on the same day!!!! Yeah:clap:


----------



## MaxPower

Congrats on the new MBP Don!!

An even bigger congrats on the upcoming newest addition to your family Gramps!!!!!!!

Update on the School Front: I received a 90% on my mid term, and 100% on my ethics report on Stem Cell Research.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Update on the School Front: I received a 90% on my mid term, and 100% on my ethics report on Stem Cell Research.


:clap: :clap: 

Attaboy Warren, I knew you would do it!

Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, Don, and Kudos, Warren.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Congrats on the new MBP Don!!
> 
> An even bigger congrats on the upcoming newest addition to your family Gramps!!!!!!!


Gramps, eh Warren?

Somehow that has a much better ring to it this time around. Last time I heard that I was only 41.


----------



## Dr.G.

I told my wife that when I start teaching the grandchildren of former students I would retire. I found out that I shall have my first grandchild of a former student this summer. However, I shall not retire.


----------



## medic03

Good Morning everyone, since I am the first in this am and I have a hankering for waffles I think I may just whip up a batch. I like mine the straight forward old fashion way of butter and syrup but I have also put some cut up fruit and whipped cream on the side board. The coffee is especially strong this am.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Treena. Thanks for breakfast and the coffee.

I just picked up a new Nikon D40. Price: Free. Through my RBC Points. The only problem is I can't use it until Dec 25.


----------



## SINC

Aha! Another new "baby". Congrats Warren!

Morning all, thanks for the breakfast, Treena.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning and thanks for the waffles. 

Don, Warren, congratulations to both of you. I raise my coffee mug to you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all ................ and kudos to all ......... for things/people obtained or forthcoming. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Kudos to one and all who are getting new family members, both human and mechanical.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Some nice hot coffee and tea for all to enjoy. Sticky buns just out of the oven and the fruit platter has been placed on the table.

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for the coffee. I shall pass on the buns and go for the fruit. I LOVE fruit in the morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents. Another nice day here in Alberta. Today is the day I work out the final specs of my new Santa Rosa MacBook Pro and have it shipped. I should have it by the end of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Did you ever succeed with the Leopard download?


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, I finally got it up and running, but I am so disappointed in the way my old MBP is giving me problems, it is time for it to go.

I run it 24/7 and have used it so much that I wore the finish off the space bar and many of the keys themselves.

Besides it is a first gen MBP and the new ones are vastly superior. 

Actually, I think it is technically an upload from the DVD to the HD on the MBP.


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Francois, those problems are behind me if you pardon the pun.
> 
> I have solved my Leopard problems too. My new 2.2 Ghz MBP 160G 7200 HD ships Monday.


Isn't this a bit of an extreme way of solving your installation problem?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, I finally got it up and running, but I am so disappointed in the way my old MBP is giving me problems, it is time for it to go.


Is my memory going or is time flying? Seems like yesterday that you just got that MBP.


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Isn't this a bit of an extreme way of solving your installation problem?


Not really, like I said it is badly worn with many hours and it is 20 months into a two year lease. Would have been gone in four months at any rate. Matter of fact the upgrade within a lease wound up being $20/month cheaper. 



Sonal said:


> Is my memory going or is time flying? Seems like yesterday that you just got that MBP.


20 months back Sonal. (First MBP available.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Birthday celebrations for the pups from the first litter went well. Received Kudos from the Queen, PM Harper and our local vet, who has treated all of the 20 doxies we have owned in the past 7 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne??? Job???? Just curious. Paix et bon chance.


----------



## medic03

Evening all. Just returned from a lovely evening out with a good friend. We went to see Stuart McLean (he has a radio show on the CBC called the Vinyl Cafe). He was joined by Dan Hill and a wonderful jazz singer whose name eludes me at the moment. It was old-style comedic story telling. Well it is off to bed and early to rise for work in the am:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, along with an assortment of fresh fruits and berries to go along with the cereal of your choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, my wife and I saw Stuart McLean for two shows when he was here in St.John's. What an enjoyable evening.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the blueberries with my shreddies sound just fine.

I am off to the office this morning as my partners have run into an invoicing problem. I have been out measuring jobs for them again as well and doing quotes. I do so to help wind down my involvement for full retirement May 1, 2008.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. thanks for the coffee this morning Marc. Need something to warm me up as the temperatures have been dropping pretty fast around here lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. FYI, tonight at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club, for one night only, are the dancing duo of Fred Astaire and Eleanor Powell, dancing to Cole Porter's music. They are a last minute replacement for the famous Dinkie Dunsmore's Dancing Doxies. Here is a preview clip.

Fred Astaire and Eleanor Powell Dance video,uselessgraphics,free music videos


----------



## Dr.G.

The second clip is a real tear-jerker if you love dogs

dog story part one video,uselessgraphics,free animal videos

A DOG STORY=PART 2 video,uselessgraphics,funny animal videos


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
A good day to move the stuff around in the shed ... putting the summer stuff in the back and bringing the winter stuff forward. The freekin' snow-blower wouldn't start (I don't have electric start) so it's off to crappy tire to get a new spark plug and see if that works.

Good question Marc ... where is Jeanne? Altogether now ....JEANNE, time to come in.


----------



## SINC

Jeeeeeeaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnneeeee . . . .wwwwwwhhhhhheeeeeerrrrrreeeeee aaaaaarrrrrreeeeee yyyyyyoooooouuuuuu??????


----------



## Dr.G.

We might have to send out the Doxie Search Squad to find Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I am seriously considering buying a snow blower this year. Snowfalls are predicted to be over 25 feet this year, and my knees, shoulder, back and heart just can't take that sort of pounding for six months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Halloween starts here in North America in less than an hour. I have to take our doxies out back for their traditional "baying at the moon". Children in the neighborhood stay up late to hear the baying of "the hounds from hell", as they are affectionately called, much like they stay up on Christmas eve. They know that when they hear the hounds baying, that it means it is going to be a bountiful night of Trick or Treating. We are the only house that never has had a trick pulled on it ................. at least not since we set the hounds loose after a kid who threw and egg at our front door when I gave out organic rice chips as a treat. He has not been seen or heard from since that fateful night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

I read in another thread the Beej got banned from ehMacLand. When did this take place? For what reason? We should offer him sanctuary here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

We should also plan a big celebration for Jeanne when she finally returns. Hopefully, she will have news of a great new job.


----------



## Ena

Marc, sounds a grand idea to celebrate Jeanne's return. Am open to helping out in any way with so much time on my hands. 

Still need to use a walker or crutches to get about but it feels great to have the cast off and at least be able to stand on two feet. I start physio on Thursday. 
$50 a visit! Thank goodness I get most of it back on extended medical.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you are continuing to recover Ann. When I had Physio for my back, the system allowed six free visits and then it was $46 a visit and that was six years ago. I quit going.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and Halloween candy for one and all. I shall have some fruit instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we shall a grand feast, complete with dancing, once you are on your feet, both of them, once again. Until then, we are here to provide you with any moral support you might need. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I got up this morning and stumbled into the kitchen for my morning coffee when my wife asked me why I had my Halloween mask on so early. Sigh.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, I think I will have some coffee with a Halloween treat or two this morning. Don, apparently I wear my mask every day according to people 

Marc, I would agree that a snow blower would be an excellent purchase. My dad bought one a few years ago even though he did not have a big drive way, but bad knees and a sore hip with cold weather was always a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Ena

Good morning all. Was great to be able to get to The Shang thread on first click of mouse. 
Another person we haven't heard from in ages is Sean in Regina...


----------



## SINC

Yes Ann, the site is really working well today. And yes, both Sean and Margaret are MIA.


----------



## MissGulch

Happy Halloween to all. I hope you give out lots of candy to the door beggars today. 

The kids today are Halloween WIMPS. They carry these little plastic pumpkins for the candy, and they don't hold much. In my heyday, I went out with a large department store shopping bag and filled it up. Once filled, I ran home, unloaded and went out again. At the end of the day (it was actually well into night when I actually finished), my haul was a tall pile on the dining room table. 

Aaah, those were the days. I'd go trick or treating now if I could. Seriously.


----------



## SINC

We used pillow cases as collection bags when we were kids. They held waaaaay more than a bag.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have not seen you early in the morning, so I shall take Ann's word on how you looked.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I have not seen you early in the morning, so I shall take Ann's word on how you looked.


Somehow I thought that would be the case, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we have a driveway that is five cars long and two cars wide. The drifting is what kills me. 30cm of snow pushed about by hurricane force winds covers our two cars. Then, when the plow does come down, the end of my drive way has a chin high mound of snow that is at least two meters wide.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, there are a great many MIAs from The Shang. 2008 should be our "come home year" when we round up the likes of Carex, Sean, lotus, Margaret, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Miss G. "Aaah, those were the days. I'd go trick or treating now if I could. Seriously." When I run out of candy, I go around the neighborhood dressed as someone who is too old to go trick or treating to get some more candy. Two years ago, we almost had to give away two-day old doxie pups when we ran out of candy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Growing up in an apartment house in NYC, which was mostly filled with older Jewish people and baby-boomer kids, we would go through the building trick or treating with an A&P paper bag. When it was full, I would drop it off and get another bag. Of course, the "treats" were oftentimes ethnic foods, like a few matzoh balls, or a jar of soup, some freshly baked kugel, a blintz or two, a few knishes, bagels and lox, and even some gefilte fish (which I hated).


----------



## Dr.G.

Some of the younger local children are already trick or treating. I invite them in with their parents to see the doxie pups. It is sunny but only 5C so petting a puppy warms their little hands.


----------



## SINC

Ah memories of a kid's Halloween. We used to get things like popcorn balls, home made fudge and even home made cookies along with lots of candies. Tiny boxes of Chicklets gum (two pieces) were very common too.

My favourite used to be a soft licorice candy wrapped in a white paper which featured black witches, cats and orange trim on the twisted ends.


----------



## Dr.G.

I used to love going through Stephen's loot bag, since he hated the types of candies that I loved. Of course, I threw away some of the junk candies that were pure sugar and die, and place in some bags of home-made cookies, fruit and carrots as a substitute. He would gladly munch on some carrots and apples, which he still likes doing today at the age of 21.


----------



## medic03

Hello everyone and a fine Happy Halloween to one and all. My favorite candy (that I too collected in a gigantic pillow case) was kisses. Not the Hershey chocolate ones but the molasses toffee. I played it smart this year and bought this horrid gummybearish candy that the kids like but that I won't ever eat. Won't have any leftovers to snack on. :clap: 

Ann, glad to hear that your ankle is starting to mend. Do they know when you will be heading back to work?


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. I also was a pillow case user for collecting treats, and on the times that my dad would take me out he would have to carry my first case and I would be able to start a new one.

Not much trick or treating going on in my condo building as they do not allow for children to go door to door. Instead we simply leave some candy at the front office and they distribute them on our behalf.


----------



## Dr.G.

I had 250 assorted candies to give out (e.g., small M&M bags, small bars, etc) and I have about a dozen or so left. My wife and I sampled about 5 each and I gave out more than one to the neighborhood kids who asked about the pups (they were part of our puppy socialization team). So, even though it was cool tonight, the lack of rain and/or snow or sleet brought the kids out in droves. All has been quiet for the past half hour, so at 1030PM I can now turn off the front porch light.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, tea and fresh coffee is now being served.

We celebrated the Halloween that wasn't last night as only three children showed up at our door. Sadly, going back 15 years or so, there used to be over 200.

Things change, but I don't have to like it.

Today, my new MBP arrives via Canada Post Express so I will be sitting with a view to the front door to be sure I catch the delivery truck. If I miss it, the packages go into limbo for 24 hours and I have to go the the local postal outlet to pick them up tomorrow.

I say packages because I am also getting a new Seagate external HD, 320G to run Time Machine and to clone my system for back up.

I will duly report its arrival with my first post right here in the Shang on the new machine.


----------



## MaxPower

Ann, your physio is free here in the Shang as I will be the one performing the physio.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Don, enjoy the new toy when it arrives. Im looking forward to a little vacation time very soon. I could use a couple mornings of just sleeping in to reset my body.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A fine sunny day here in St.John's, with 11C temps to make it a fine start of Nov.


----------



## SINC

New toy arrived and posting with it now. So far, so good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Christmas comes early for Don. Kudos.


----------



## Ena

Don, good to hear that your new 'baby' arrived on schedule. 

Warren, thanks so much for the offer of physio on my ankle. Call me when you and your wife need a night out 

Treena, it's too early to tell when I'll be able to go back to work. Surgeon said the earliest would be December. 

Good day for me as I was able to get out of the house by myself and without having to go on my derriere. Had first physio appointment and it wasn't too painful. Didn't want to come back indoors as it was such a beautiful day and feeling a bit like I'd been released from house arrest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, remember what Mao once said, "The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step." Hope your steps are without pain soon, and that you journey to wonderful and restful places. Paix.


----------



## Bolor

Wow! This is a first for me ... first post of the day and it's already 2:45PM

Hope you are enjoying your new MBP, Don. did leopard install ok?


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night as we prepare for the storms on Sunday. Winds will be strong enough to launch a doxie pup.


----------



## Ena

I've been tracking this storm as I have friends living or vacationing along its route. They are all safe and well. I hope this is a good omen for you Marc.

Thanks for the quote from Mao. Hopefully I won't be foot dragging much longer on the long march


----------



## Dr.G.

"... who makest the clouds Thy chariot, who walkest upon the wings of the wind". We shall call her "Ann" ................ that is until she is walking on terra firma once again.


----------



## Cameo

Hello all. Hope this evening finds everyone well. Dial up is too slow to catch up on the reading so will have to find out what everyone has been up to the past three or four weeks.

Working again finally. Six weeks without a paycheque and benefits never even started so it was tough. Hopefully won't take more than that to catch back up again.

Haven't been on the computer much - I have 21 or so emails to catch up on too!


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, am so pleased for you on getting another job. Very good news.


----------



## Moscool

Hey Jeanne, good to see you back.


----------



## Moscool

Woke up early today as I have a trade body meeting. Many better things to do on a Saturday morning but, hey, that's what a man's gotta do to further the world...

Before you ask, it is the UK Association for Coaching, so we're not talking Médecins sans Frontières here... 

So the oranges have been pressed, the croissants have been baked and the espresso machine switched on. Enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all! Hope today finds everyone healthy and happy.

It is beginning to look like the cooler weather is arriving, not going to complain - it is November so it is expected. Looks like it will be a sun and cloud day. Frost on the ground and I suppose my petunias are toast. Will have to find out if I need to pull them all or just leave them.

I am back woorking at the company that I left two years ago so it is neat going back to a job - like old home week. I sent in my resume and my boss told the girl - get her in here for an interview asap! It is a maternity leave position but my last position there was a contract position and there had been the opportunity for me to stay in a permanent position but I accepted the position with another old boss at the time who called me and went to work with him. It is a nice feeling that I have two bosses that I worked with that were willing to work with me again.


The position is a higher position then I held before and the pay much more. After being off for six weeks with no cheque at all - benefits never started - it will be a bit to catch up but hopefully bill collectors will be patient. Won't do em much good if they aren't after all!!!!!!

Still doing home renovations - although I have two kids who are talking about moving out so it may be tough to make it out here - I have some thinking to do.
I love it here but the winters are expensive and I am now behind again.............

Marc - how many doxies are at home now? Did Toots get a forever home? Last I remember I heard something like that and that you were keeping Bridget?

I remember something about Warren getting a different job? I hope that is good.
Ann - how is the ankle?
Bob - I am glad to read you are out and about - what is the weather like in Timmins? and Moscool, sounds like you have been busy.

Anyone heard at all from Margaret?

Don - so you are no longer writing the column? Sounds like getting over a nasty bug and a dumb cat have been keeping you busy.

Okay - memory is failing me now. I will just wish everyone well - I am leaving treats on the counter for everyone to enjoy. I will try to pop on later.

Take care


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A fine sunny day here in St.John's, with about 10C temps and no wind. The calm before the storm, with 25-50cm of rain and 100+kp/h winds predicted for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on the new/old job, Jeanne. We can now all celebrate. We have been waiting for the good news and now we can have a party.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - how many doxies are at home now? Did Toots get a forever home? Last I remember I heard something like that and that you were keeping Bridget?" Jeanne, Toots, now called Lucy, has a wonderful home about 2km from here. She has two loving people who adore her, and I am forever hearing from people who know them that they rave (it is called "kvelling" in Yiddish) about how sweet and smart she is as a puppy. This makes me feel so very good, since they are great with her and she is good with them, and not one of eight here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. We decided to keep Bridget. She will make a good show dog, and once we placed Toots, the decision to keep Bridget was a bit easier. Of course, we do have 6 adults and two pups right now, and will NOT be doing any breeding until a couple of years at the earliest.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Gusty southwesterly winds up to 120 km/h will develop Sunday evening."

"Rough seas and heavy ponding surf will also develop along the coast of Newfoundland Sunday evening."

I would not send a dog out on a night like this ............. especially a doxie.


----------



## medic03

Keep us posted Marc, hope this storm is more talk than action.
Jeanne, so glad to hear of the new job!:clap: 
I am really looking forward to changing our clocks tonight. That extra hour of sleep will do wonders. I have 2 more days of work until my day off. It has been a long month...


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, good to hear you are back on the road to recovery job wise.

Treena, the extra hours beauty sleep will make me purty in the morning! 

Marc, stay safe mon ami.


----------



## MissGulch

We were supposed to get heavy rain today in NY metro, but it's been oddly rainless with dark skies, cold and high winds. Like all talk, no action.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is calm now, with everything letting loose tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

If the storm brings down the power lines, someone else will have to prepare brunch. Or, if I win the $30 million Lotto 6-49 tonight, brunch is on me at your favorite spot, wherever in the world that spot might be. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did not win the 30 million. Such is Life.


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Jeanne.

Yes I did get a new job other than the sunscreen business in August. It's a part time job, three times a week in the mornings which works out perfectly to coincide with school that is in the afternoons, and it at least pays for the groceries. FYI I have gone back to school to become a Physiotherapy Assistant.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

With the time shift, the boys are up at their normal time which now translates into an hour early. It would be nice to get that extra hour, but that isn't about to happen.

With that said, how does some farm fresh eggs,bacon and hash browns sound to everyone on this crisp morning? Fresh ground coffee and tea are also being served.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, that sounds just right for a Sunday morning. No extra hours sleep here either. Just finished resetting all 11 clocks and watches. I'm going to sneak out to the back garage and get my camera out of the 4 x 4. It snowed a bit last night and all the trees are covered in white. I want to be ready when the sun rises to capture the beauty. That is, IF the sun rises. With my luck it will be a cloudy day.


----------



## MaxPower

It's hard to believe that only a few weeks ago we were in 30° weather. I have a feeling that this is going to be a hard winter.


----------



## SINC

Not nearly as hard as last winter Warren. We got snow on October 2 and it stayed and by this time last year we had two feet of it. Record snowfall totals last year, but this year nothing until this skiff this morning and that suits me just fine.


----------



## MaxPower

Last year we had a very mild winter. I think I shoveled the driveway three times?


----------



## SINC

Got the camera, but my oh my, is it ever slippery out there. 

It was a wet snow that froze and the back stairs down from the deck, the courtyard concrete and the sidewalk to the back garage were treacherous indeed.


----------



## medic03

Morning gentlemen, thanks for the breakfast Warren. I too was up a bit earlier this am (course it is most likely due to the fact that I fell asleep at 830 last night )
Don are you purtier today?


----------



## SINC

Beej sent this to me via e-mail. Said it reminded him of me. Can't imagine why, but thought I would share:


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don are you purtier today?


Hardly Treena. I fell asleep at 10:00 and woke up wide awake at 3:00. Been up ever since.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. That sounds like a grand breakfast, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds are starting to howl. Most of the leaves were blown off of the trees overnight, and they swirl around everything. The doxies seem to think that they can catch the leaves that are blowing about. Stupid dogs. Still, better to have the leaves on the ground than on the branches of the trees when the heavy winds hit this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are getting the same predictions of heavy snow, and a great deal of it, for this winter. It is feared that the record of 21 feet, set back in the winter of 2000-01, will fall before the end of March. We shall see. I broke down and got a snowblower. It shall be delivered on Tuesday. I shall only use it when the snow is knee high or greater, and the drifts are waist to shoulder high. Don't want to appear to be a "winter wimp" to my neighbors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Opus Comics, by Bloom County's Berkeley Breathed - Salon

God help us if the doxies take over.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Sorry I have been MIA for the past couple of days. Been tackling some issues at work and got a couple of days off that I just needed to seperate myself from the computer world as my eyes had taken a beating over the past couple of days 

Back and ready to go....time to play catch up!


----------



## Bolor

Hi Jeanne ... Welcome back. Lets hope the new job is more permanent and you don't have to consider moving.
Our weather has been not too bad. On Thanksgiving we had the same temps as you but without the humidity. I missed that part because I was sweltering in St. Catherines. Lately it has been cool ... -5 last night for instance but daytime temps in the 7 to 12 range. Going to get a bit nasty for the next few days with snow. Not bad for November for this part of the country.

Don
This is not to make you feel bad (well maybe a little) I did the 10.5 upgrade with no problems so no new computer for me. I can't say I see much difference from Tiger tho'. So far it's rated as just OK.

Keep your head down today Marc. Hopefully the storm will blow itself out soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I know how you feel re taking a break from the computer to rest one's eyes. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, as it gets darker, the wind seems to be picking up strength and the rain is coming down harder.


----------



## Bolor

Oh. Oh
I keep having to log in. This doesn't remember my name:-(


----------



## Bolor

I know why now. I didn't allow cookies. (Slaps forehead)


----------



## Sonal

I always allow cookies... particularly chocolate chip cookies, ginger cookies, peanut butter cookies....


----------



## Dr.G.

...oatmeal raisin cookies .............. hermit cookies .............. apple and cranberry bran cookies ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

Dark and 13C, but we still have electricity.


----------



## SINC

You guys missed my favourite cookies . . . peanut butter with chocolate chip. Yum.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I love peanut butter, but not in cookies. I am not a fan of chocolate chip cookies, either, although I love chocolate.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has finally stopped and the winds have died down to 80kp/h, which is a normal gust speed for this time of year. No tree damage and no property damage in my area.


----------



## Ena

Good to see so many people checking in today with their wits about them 

Still have a cache of cookies in my cupboard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. How is the foot/ankle/spirits?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The winds have died down even more, and we can even see some stars in the sky.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Marc, good to hear the storm is subsiding after the worry of what might have happened.

Am doing my exercises on the ankle faithfully until it aches. When pain passes I do some more. Spirits are better now that I have the cast off and I can do more for myself. Thanks for asking


----------



## Ena

Today I remembered that I had an email address for winwintoo/Margaret. I gave it a try and to my delight heard back from her soon after. Here's what she asked me to say to you all:
"Please pass on to those who remember me that I'm undergoing several life changes and that I'm well."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have whatever you desire this morning at the Cafe Chez Marc ................ including things you could have for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, glad that the foot is going well. Also glad to hear that Margaret is also doing well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all as we start another week counting down to the end of the year.

Hard to believe I will have to start my Christmas shopping in just 50 short days.


----------



## Bolor

Darn!
By this time tomorrow, we are supposed to get 20cm of snow!


----------



## medic03

Afternoon everyone, glad to see you are still in one piece after the storm Marc. Bob 20 cms, yuk I don't miss that in Nov. Well it appears that I have made my 31 straight days of work unscathed. I think I am going to go and take a map. When I get up I am going to try a new recipe for a lentil and feta salad. I'll let you know how it turns out, if it is really good I will leave some out on the dinner table for everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, Don, let us not talk of snow or Christmas shopping just yet. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, that sounds like a truly healthy meal.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee await on a cool Alberta morning.


----------



## overkill

Cool winds have found us out east here as well Don. Thanks for the coffee, much needed to wake me up today. 4 day work week for me and then on vacation for a week...count down is on!


----------



## SINC

I spent the morning installing Parallels and XP Pro on my new MBP. It is nice to be able to run both systems for the limited bit I need Windows.

I could have installed it natively using Bootcamp with Leopard, but chose the Parallels route for greater security from malware, spyware and viruses that Windows seems to attract.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet sunny afternoon here in St.John's. Was outside in 7C temps trying to rake up the leaves that are still falling from the trees. Most are just about down, but the doxies run through the piles of leaves as quickly as I rake them up. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Does anyone else get a Monster.ca pop-up ad everytime they log on to The Shang thread ........ but on no other threads?


----------



## SINC

I do not get pop ups on any thread Marc.

Do you have "block pop-up windows" ticked under Safari in the menu line?


----------



## Dr.G.

I use Mozilla's Firefox. It is an add that you have to click on "Skip Ad". It happens about once or twice a day.


----------



## Bolor

Marc Go to Firefox Preferences ---> Contents and tick off "Block Pop-up Windows"
That should do the trick.

Latest on snow front we are getting some gusty winds and slushy snow but only about 10 cms so far. Supposed to slow down a bit later but highs for tomorrow only -2.tptptptp 
Good to see you back in one piece Treena or is it Elaine??? 31 days straight is too much for a lowly mortal like me.

Don, it sounds as though you are enjoying your new 'puter. (he said enviously)


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Bob. It seems to be working. Sorry to hear of the snow and slush. We get tons of this each winter, so our time will come to cry as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

Just got in from shoveling ... whew! That stuff is heavy and sticks to the shovel. I hate winter alreadyXX)


----------



## SINC

I started a new thread called “The Shangri-la Clubhouse Too” over on MacMagic.

One can post over there with one simple click and no frustration with waiting time or whatever.

Just join the site and dive right in. If nothing else, it will serve as a gathering place when this site is down. (Please bookmark the site so you don’t forget how to find us when ehMac is dark.)

Here is the address:

MAGIC

Look under “Andy’s Wine Bar” for the optional Shang. 

See you all there some time. I intend to check it a couple of times a day. Anyone else game?


----------



## ArtistSeries

SINC said:


> ILook under “Andy’s Wine Bar” for the optional Shang.


It would have been so much better in the Pub, no?beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I feel your pain. There was a storm last year that followed our 83cm storm. We "only" received about 25cm of snow ............ and then it started to rain .............. and then sleet ............... and then it actually cleared up overnight ............... with -8C temps. Luckily, I got out and cleared away most of the snow when it fell as snow and was able to put down some salt when my driveway was mostly clear prior to the snow/slush freezing the next morning. My neighbors were hacking away at this mess for days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall give that site a try.


----------



## Ena

Checking in with relief after the mobile vet was here to check the cut/ulcer on my dog's eye. After five weeks of antibiotics it's finally healed. This sort of thing takes a long time to heal and sometimes the only solution is to sew the eye shut.

Ordered groceries online for the first time. All was as it should be and delivered on time. Young, clean cut chappie was even wearing a tie.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Young, clean cut chappie was even wearing a tie.


So THAT'S why you order groceries on line!


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> So THAT'S why you order groceries on line!


You cheeky lad! :lmao: 

Sadly, only available locally


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> You cheeky lad! :lmao:
> 
> Sadly, only available locally


Um, er, ah, the groceries, or the chappie?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Um, er, ah, the groceries, or the chappie?


Ha! A gal has to have some secrets  

Appliances needed for breakfast are all clean and lined up on the counter. Filled all the sweetener dispensers including the white sugar one


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Ha! A gal has to have some secrets


Aha! I knew it! It's the groceries, isn't it? :lmao:


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Glad to be back in the kitchen after a lengthy absence. Hot coffee and tea ready to go, as well as some nice apple cider for those who have already experienced some of the white flakes falling from the sky. Saw a car this morning who had a bit of it on the back windshield. 

Blueberry pancakes and waffles are on the stove and about to be served. Fruit platter can be found in the middle of the serving table. Dig in and enjoy. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve and thanks for the cider, a welcome change on a cool morning.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Been leading the single life the last few days.... had a third date with someone Sunday night, a call from someone new Monday and went speed-dating last night. I'm all dated out now and ready for a nap.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all.

Cleaned off the cars and shoveled some more. At least it's cold enough that the snow is dry. I only cleaned off one car last night so had a lot of trouble with thye other with frozen snow and ice. I think I'm ok now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the fruit and coffee, Steve.

"Filled all the sweetener dispensers including the white sugar one". Ann, sorry, but I just threw out all of the refined white sugar in the Cafe Chez Marc. We are all watching our weight these days and we don't need empty calories.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Bob. How much snow did you get in total?

I broke down and bought a snow blower, which is being delivered this evening. I need a knee replacement for my left knee, and since I am overweight, I don't want to cause more stress to the knee or my heart. I am slowly losing weight, and will still have to shovel anything under 20cm. However, when there is a wall of snow at the end of my driveway, with no place left to throw it, this is when the snowblower will come in handy.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, sorry, but I just threw out all of the refined white sugar in the Cafe Chez Marc. We are all watching our weight these days and we don't need empty calories.


Sorry Marc, but this one requires a response:

- From a manufacturing point of view you simply cannot produce 'unrefined' sugar. Brown sugar is white sugar that has been topped up with molasses in a secondary production process.

- There is no nutritional difference whatsoever between white sugar and brown sugar

- Sugar is not 'empty calories': it has a role to play but has a negative effect on our natural 'insulin pump' and, when consumed alongside fatty foods, encourages the storage of fats. A spoonful of sugar in the absence of other nutrients is a good idea if you are not afraid of sugar highs & lows...

Now booze, that's empty calories


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, for the sake of those who must have their white sugar, I shall leave one bowl of this on the counter. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

An ancient Druid site has been found in England. Scientists have speculated that this is where the Druids kept their doxies. Notice how the verticle stone pillar on the left in this picture has been chewed away. This is what doxies do to furniture if not stopped at an early age.


----------



## overkill

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: Thank you Marc, that was a welcomed chuckle for the start of the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Just a reminder that the ehMac server will be down for a good portion of the weekend on November 10 and 11.

We can still visit here:

MAGIC

Look for "The Shangi-la Clubhouse Too" in the section, "Andy's Wine Bar".

See you all there on the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, yes, it was a great find and helped to explain why Stonehenge was suddenly abandoned by the Druids.


----------



## Ena

Marc, next you'll be telling us that the doxies were responsible for all the damage to the hundreds of crumbling castles all over the UK? 

Thanks for the concession on the white sugar. Still trying to put on weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, no, they have never been blamed for that mess. However, the legend of the doxies suddenly leaving the British Isles is thought to have predated the legends of St. Patrick and the snakes in Ireland. There is another tale about Patrick idriving out the doxies. Different versions of the story tell of him standing upon a hill, using a wooden staff to drive the doxies into the sea, banishing them forever from the British Isles. 

For example, the legendary Merlin tells King Aurelius:

"Laugh not so lightly, King, for not lightly are these words spoken. For in these stones is a mystery, and a healing virtue against many ailments. Giants of old did carry them from the furthest ends of Africa and did set them up in Ireland what time they did inhabit therein. And unto this end they did it, that they might make them baths therein whensoever they ailed of any malady, for they did wash the stones and pour forth the water into the baths, whereby they that were sick were made whole. Moreover they did mix confections of herbs with the water, whereby they that were wounded had healing, for not a stone is there that lacketh in virtue of leechcraft."


----------



## Dr.G.

Just in case we cease to exist after the retrofit of servers on the 10/11th, it is has been a grand ride, mes amis. However, if The Shang thread does not go the way of The Monster Thread, see you all on Monday. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Moscool

Hmm quite fitting that the servers should be put to rest on remembrance Sunday...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee and a fruit platter are awaiting all early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon jour, Francois. Very appropriate statement in your posting. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Thanks for the coffee. Two more days until my vacation, time is of course going by slowly for me but we are almost there....


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Fresh fruit is one of my favourite breakfasts.

Our old Ukrainian friend Adam, 77, had surgery a couple months back and had 16" of his colon removed.

Two weeks ago, he had reconstruction surgery and was released Monday. He was rushed to emergency yesterday afternoon with breathing difficulties.

We will be on edge until we hear more today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we aim to please here at the Cafe Chez Marc. Are you going anywhere on your vacation?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear about your friend. Another reason why we should be serving whole grains and fresh fruit for breakfast.


----------



## overkill

Marc I am taking my girlfriend away for the weekend to celebrate our one year anniversary together, after that I may just to a road trip or rediscover Toronto one day at a time.

Don I do hope that your friend pulls through okay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, ever the romantic. Don't forget about the single red rose and the personal poem. Bon chance et bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Thank you Marc. I do have some special things lined up over the weekend and we cap it off next week with a trip to the symphony.


----------



## SINC

Symphony eh Steve?

Soaking up the culture, are we?

Truth be known the only culture I have is growing in my garage beer fridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, don't listen to Don. My wife and I have a seasons pass to the Newfoundland Symphony Orchestra. The second in the four Grand Masters Series is next Friday. Enjoy.


----------



## Ena

Steve, good to hear that your relationship has reached the one year mark. I did wonder if you were still involved with someone but was too polite to ask


----------



## overkill

Oh dont worry Don, my fridge culture is probably very inline with yours 

It truly has been one of the best years of my life because of her, we have the mentality to take things day by day and it has worked out for the best...i can only hope that it continues on that way as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, it is written in the Book of Love that "Every little bit added to what you've already got gives you a little bit more." Enjoy l'amour, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Oh dont worry Don, my fridge culture is probably very inline with yours
> 
> It truly has been one of the best years of my life because of her, we have the mentality to take things day by day and it has worked out for the best...i can only hope that it continues on that way as well.


I knew my wife for less time than that before we married. Been 42 years and counting. Wish you the same good fortune.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A load of goodies for one and all, with fresh tea and coffee for any and all. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, nice to see someone in the cafe at this early hour on a friday. TGIF has once again made its appearance. Count down is on now for the work day to end and the vacation to begin.


----------



## overkill

Thanks for the kind words Marc and Don.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone from a cool, snowy Alberta.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning, and happy Diwali everyone.


----------



## medic03

Happy Dwalli!


----------



## Dr.G.

And a happy Diwali to one and all.


----------



## Ena

One more happy Diwali. Learned something today. 

My high-school is having its 100th anniversary reunion in 2010. There is a web site up with a message board so people can enter up to date about themselves etc. Fun seeing where everyone is living and bringing back memories of those teen years.


----------



## SINC

My high school was closed and torn down in the middle nineties. In June of its final year, the school held a reunion for anyone who had ever attended SCCI which is what it was known as and stood for Swift Current Collegiate Institute.

At its end the school held 600 students.

3,200 people showed up for the reunion and instead of using the school's auditorium/gym as planned, organizers had to move the event to the local hockey arena to hold everyone.

I met hundreds of former classmates and much to my surprise, a couple in their late 70's from Australia. I did not recognize them, but they recognized me. Turns out they were former best friends of my parents and he was a fellow police officer with my father in the 50s and 60s. Sadly, both my parents had passed on by then.


----------



## Sonal

I was actually attending my high school when it had its 100th anniversary... that was back in 1994.

At the time, I was editor of the literary magazine, which was having its 10th anniversary, so it was a celebratory year.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's an interesting story, Ann. That sort of closeness and history do not happen all that often. My high school had 7700 when I went there, with a graduating class of 2700 students. Reunions were never held.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I awoke early and thought I might as well spend some time writing. It's a tad early to put on the coffee. I hate old coffee, so I will leave that for the next early riser.


----------



## medic03

Morning, guesss I'll stick on the coffee then. Lazy weekend - I am so looking forward to it. If ehmac goes down this weekend I will see you all in Magic...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don and Treena. Thanks for the coffee and good company.


----------



## SINC

Odd, but ehMac did not go down today that I could see.

Perhaps tomorrow?

Or maybe not at all?

Time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow,
Creeps in this petty pace from day to day,
To the last syllable of recorded time;
And all our yesterdays have lighted fools
The way to dusty death. Out, out, brief candle!
Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage
And then is heard no more. It is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury
Signifying nothing."

Macbeth (Act 5, Scene 5)


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. It's a quiet crisp morning here in the Shang, so some hot drinks are being prepared. Obviously we have the standard coffee and tea, and also for those who prefer some hot cider and hot chocolate - Bolor special of course.

I think today we will have some blueberry pancakes with whipped butter, and fresh maple syrup. There are some fruit syrups for those who want a change. For some side dishes there's bacon, sausage, hash browns, toast and some fresh tropical fruit slices.


----------



## Ena

Morning all.
Warren, thanks for the toast, bacon and coffee. Stuck some bacon between two slices of toast so there is one less dirty plate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A rainy day at the War Memorial this morning. Still, the turnout was good. Lest we forget. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Bolor

Damn ... I missed the Bolor Special I guess I'll have to learn to drop in sooner in the day.

The day was so miserable that I watched the memorial services on TV. Sure makes me grateful that I missed all the war stuff. The vets from the 1st and 2nd war did such a good job that many of did not have to serve. And for that I thank them very much.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

I strongly agree with your thoughts, Bob. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, re the Bolor Special, we make a fresh batch every hour. So, whenever you come, it shall be here for you.


----------



## Bolor

:clap: I'm on my way then. Just a demi-tasse tho' .. I want to sleep tonight


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, there are seven different types of Bolor Specials, one for each time of day, mood or need. Enjoy, mon ami.


----------



## medic03

Morning everyone, only time to make some coffee and toast this am. Gotta fly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Treena. I shall take it from here and make everyone else something more substantial.


----------



## Bolor

G'day all
Another dull and dreary day hear in northern Ontario. The good news is the snow is all but gone and the temps today are +7. That's about as warm as we can expect for this time of year


----------



## Ena

Greetings from wet and very windy Victoria. Bob, it's about the same temp here if that's any consolation. 
Better be off while I can make a hot lunch just in case power goes off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that your snow is gone, Bob. I took my snowblower out for a spin this afternoon. Neighbors thought I was crazy, but I needed to know how to operate this machine.


----------



## medic03

Thanks for finishing breakfast this am Marc. I am home now and am going to make a nice blueberry crisp with berries that I had frozen this summer. I will leave it on the counter with a nice pot of herbal tea for everyones afternoon snack.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Ann. Remember, the Cafe Chez Marc delivers hot meals via Doxie Express. It arrives hot and within 30 minutes, or it's free ............. and you get to keep the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, that is a great afternoon snack. As it is just past 5PM here in St.John's, I shall have it after supper. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - The Miniature Earth

Very powerful ................ and sadly, very truthful. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

how's your place holding up Ann. I hear the wind is really gusting. I just called my mother in the Interior. Half of their town has been evacuated. Mom has lost a lot of shingles on her house. That must be some strong wind to make it over the mountain. They don't usually get the same weather as you guys on the coast. Take care of yourself.


----------



## medic03

Marc, that youtube clip really helps to put things in perspective eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, that youtube clip really helps to put things in perspective eh?"
Very true, Treena. My wife and I sponsor two children with Foster Parents Plan in Aftica. We are thinking of adding one or two more in Africa or South America after seeing that clip.


----------



## Ena

All is well here with the wind warning ended but it's still gusting a bit.
Treena, I do hope that your mother is safe. It sounds pretty bad where she lives.

Marc, thanks for the company of the doxies. I'm sending them back now as I'm getting a bit weary of lifting them off and on the bed. One dog's wants is all I can cope with at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Ann. Yes, we have to take care not to let the doxies jump off the bed. Still, they are able to jump up on the sofas and then jump off. The smallest of the pups, Bridget, reminds me of a flying squirrel. She launches herself off of the couch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, as are various fruits and cereals. Bon jour, mes amis.


----------



## Bolor

We were to get sunshine today .... guess what ... it lasted about five minutes 
At least the snow is all gone and I got the ornamental cedars covered for the winter and mama planted her umpteen million tulip bulbs before winter starts again day after tomorrow. I was hoping to get the Xmas lights on the house but I ran out of time ... again:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with the Christmas lights, Bob. I am going to plant the last of our bulbs on Thursday, when it is supposed to be sunny and 15C. That is very rare for us here in St.John's, and will give me some time to work the soil. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Bulb planting didn't get done in my garden this year. I like to add some of the new ones out like the frilly tulips.
I did manage to get the trash can out to the curb today. :lmao: I feel for the collectors when they lift the lid as it's been awhile since it's been emptied. Can isn't full so it shows me how much less garbage this house generates compared to the days before recycling.


----------



## Sonal

Long day... spent it at the rental tribunal at an eviction hearing for a person I truly do not want to evict because she is schizophrenic and will likely end up homeless, but was forced to take action on because she is creating a health and safety issue in the building (she hoards--her apartment is a fire hazard). I've mostly been dealing with her son, but he has no legal power over her, and from what I have seen, has been making a very half-assed effort at dealing with this--he's had months and has not done anything. I can appreciate that he is burned out and frustrated, but unless he does something, the rest of us are stuck. 

The adjudicator awarded them some more time, so I will have to revist this later, but I don't imagine that very much will change.

Her son kept calling me a slumlord and kept telling me that I have no compassion. If that were true, I'd be much happier about today.


----------



## Dr.G.

We planted some "frilly tulips". They are yellow and red, which is all I can say about them, other than the fact that they will look great in July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, sorry to hear this situation. You truly are a person of value and compassion.


----------



## Sonal

Thank you Marc. There are truly no easy answers for this situation, so I can only hope that in the end it mostly works out for everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

My daughter, who was profoundly disabled and bed-ridden, was literally forced out of her apartment due to the neighbors upstairs. The landlord refused to do anything about it and so we were forced to leave. We were clean tenants, who paid the rent on time and did not create any fuss. The folks upstairs were taking drugs, drinking and causing a problem in the neighborhood. I gave him a months notice to see if he would do anything, but he did nothing, so we moved. He still has the same upstairs neighbors and can't rent the downstairs apartment for more than a month at a time because people keep moving.

It is not easy being a caring and concerned landlord. Sonal, you are the furthest thing from a "slumlord". Have faith. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee and a new blend of Bolor Specials are ready for one and all. Fresh fruits and cereals are also ready when you are this morning.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I'll have one of each please. 
Celebrating today as I've now graduated to a cane. So much easier to get about. I'd throw a walker and cane burning party but as they are both on loan from Red Cross I'd better not


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on the cane, Ann. Soon, you shall be running around chasing the doxies.


----------



## medic03

Morning everyone, hmmmn lets see what shall we have for breakfast this am. I have a hankering for waffles. Yes, waffles it is. Batter is ready all you have to do is pour a bit in the waffle iron and they will be hot and fresh for each of you. Enjoy!


----------



## Bolor

Yup
As promised, it is snowing again today.
Sonal, sorry to hear of your problems. Let's hope they are resolved soon.
I had some of the high octane Bolor Special this morning and so am running full tilt and probably will all day


----------



## Dr.G.

Great waffles this morning, Treena. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your snow, Bob. Go easy on the Bolor Special. That is truly high octane stuff until you get into the -20C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. We have a breakfast/lunch special on right now in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 15C, going up to 17C later today. Truly atypical weather for St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess I shall make the tea and coffee this morning, along with a non-traditional Saturday bruch of New York and Montreal-style bagels.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc. Coffee and bagels sounds like the perfect breakfast to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you this morning? How is your tenant situation?


----------



## sammy

Good morning. Long time no chat. Needed a quick somethin' in the morning and the waffles smelled good.
I'm still processing the fact I just quit my job yesterday. It might take a while to get accustomed to a restful night of sleep.


----------



## Sonal

Situation with the hoarding tenant is unchanged so far, but we'll see what happens in time. My understanding is that some of the resources they were put in touch with will take a while to kick in, so we'll see. Just for perspective, I've attached a picture showing how bad the problem is... I can't bring my purse and I have to take off my coat to maneuver. 

It's been a tough week for bad tenants. I served a notice to another woman who has been a thorn in my side for several months. Among other things, she complains that I have not made repairs to her apartment, calls the building inspector, etc., and then locks me out of it when I try to get in to do so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sammy, drop by tomorrow for brunch if you like waffles. My wife makes them with freshly picked Nova Scotia apples and Quebec maple syrup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I could not go to that apartment. First, I am about three times as big as you. Secondly, I am very uncomfortable in tight spaces. How could anyone get out of there in an emergency?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Dachshund Philosophy

How does a Dachshund view the world? Much like a toddler. you may have seen versions of this list before, referring to Dachshunds or, in a slightly different form (but not too different!) to small children. This is how a Dachsie thinks:

If I like it, it's mine.
If I think I might like it, it's mine.
If it's in my mouth, it's mine.
If it was ever in my mouth, it's mine.
If I take it from you, it's mine.
If you take it from me, it's still mine.
If I had it a little while ago, it's mine.
If it's mine, it must never appear to be yours in any way.
If I'm chewing something, all the pieces are mine.
If I saw it first, it's mine.
If you are playing with something and you put it down, it automatically becomes mine.
Everything I've ever laid eyes or teeth upon is mine...including you.

Adamson, E. (2001). 6. Dachshunds For Dummies (p. 73). Wiley Publishing, Inc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Brunch is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. You ask for it and it shall be made especially for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny morning with 7C temps and no wind. You could have your brunch outside if you desire.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc, and thanks for brunch.

A lazy day for me today. I hope. I'd made tentative plans yesterday, but I think I want to cancel them so I can hang around the house.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I'll take up your offer of having brunch outside now that I don't have to go down my outside steps on my bottom. Coffee in the fresh air tastes wonderful.

Sonal, I do hope that the issue with tenant who hoards has a good outcome for both of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, Ann, hope you enjoyed your bruch. Dinner shall be even finer with a nice half moon overhead.


----------



## medic03

morning everyone, I think I will whip up some scrambled eggs on toast for breakfast. Nice strong coffee and tea are fresh and waiting on the side-board.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the eggs and coffee, Treena. How is Life treating you this fine day?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice to be back among friends in The Shang. The week off was much needed and allowed me to catch up on a lot of little things and separate myself from work which I have been concentrating on non stop since the beginning of this year.

I have a lot of catch up reading to get started on and thank Treena for the coffee that will help me get through what will be a long day of catch up in the office


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. This is the great thing about The Shang .......... you can easily pick up where you left off and you are among friends here.


----------



## Dr.G.

The "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club, as well as the VIP bathroom, will be closed tonight in memory of Dick Wilson, the character actor and pitchman who for 21 years played an uptight grocer begging customers "Please, don't squeeze the Charmin," died Monday. He was 91. Wilson made more than 500 commercials as Mr. George Whipple, a man consumed with keeping bubbly housewives from fondling toilet paper. The punch line of most spots was that Whipple himself was a closeted Charmin-squeezer.

The first commercial aired in 1964 and by the time the campaign ended in 1985 the tag line and Wilson, a former Canadian airman and vaudeville veteran, were pop culture touchstones.


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the eggs and coffee, Treena. How is Life treating you this fine day?


Life has been good these past few weeks Marc. Got the house decorated for Christmas yesterday - was just in that kind of mood. Today, I got my ankle shot up with cortisone. I had a nasty tear in my achilles that just wouldn't heal lmao: pun intended). Feels better already. I forgot to take the next two days off though so I will have to sit on my butt teaching my class oh Darn! How's things with you? Do you still celebrate American Thanksgiving?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Glad to be in the kitchen again. Some nice bacon and eggs this morning with fresh melon slices to go along. Hot coffee and tea is ready to be served.

Looks like the rain is here to stay for most of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast, Steve. It hit the spot today. Had a few flurries overnight, but heavy rain tomorrow will wash it all away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, as Bill Clinton would say, "I can feel your pain." I need to have cortisone shots in both knees. Luckily, my teaching involves sitting at the computer.

Christmas decorations all ready?!?! I am impressed. I have most of my shopping completed, but not the decorations. 

Yes, we celebrate American Thanksgiving usually, but with my son in England, we might pass this year. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Lotsa snow yesterday. 15 cms at least of the wet, sticky, heavy variety. Temps to drop tonight to below freezing so had to get out and clean up so I wouldn't have to deal with ice. Jeez that snow was heavy. It's getting to be too much for an old fart like me.XX)
At least it's done now.
I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, take care of yourself with the wet snow. We had a dusting of snow last night, but tomorrow will bring over an inch of rain to wash it all away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we are all anxiously awaiting word of your new job. And Shayla's progress. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Coffee and tea ready to go as well as some sticky buns and bagels, both Montreal and NY style.

Taken a few days to play catch up at work but looks like I have fallen back into the routine, cant say that I am happy about that  Have a good day everyone. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for the bagels and the coffee. Just what I needed this morning.


----------



## medic03

Sticky buns, nice one Steve I will really enjoy them over a leisurely coffee. I have a day off today and with my achilles still reeling from the cortisone shot - I'm not allowed to do anything but sit and relax today. It's cold and wet I think I will put on a big pot of lentil soup and catch up on reading the magazines that have come in this month.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks for the sticky buns. 

It's rather wet and cold in Toronto right now.... blech.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and still pouring rain here in St.John's. A grand day to stay indoors and have some soup. Treena, I hope your ankle heals quickly and properly.


----------



## Ena

Good day from a sunny 6 º Victoria. Recovery from broken ankle is coming along to point where I can walk a bit without a cane. So far it's like an imitation of Charlie Chaplin. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, glad to hear of your improving ankle. Do you also have a Chaplin mustach to go along with the cane?


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, glad to hear of your improving ankle. Do you also have a Chaplin moustache to go along with the cane?


As I'm female I prefer to be without one


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Charlie Chaplin without his mustache is like a day without doxies. Hopefully, you shall be walking well again and give up your CC personna. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. We are currently experiencing our first snow storm of the season. Changing from rain to snow to freezing rain over the course of the day. Drive slowly and carefully as it seems that everyone is a little hesitant at the first major snow fall of each year. Safe journeys for all today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Since it is nearly 330PM where you are, is the snow gone yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

http://home.versateladsl.be/bavertel/fun/swf_ani/monitor_cleaner.swf

Here is a video clip of the glass iMac's "screen cleaner". Cool ......... and cute.


----------



## medic03

Marc, friends of mine run a pug rescue site and they have this as their screen saver. It is so cute I never get tired of it. Well we had a nasty day here in TO. Made it safe and sound and am home. Our snow/ice pellets are supposed to last for the next day. I was supposed to run errands tomorrow. It may be another stay at home and relax day.


----------



## overkill

Marc the snow has been on and off this afternoon. I am going to stay a little later at work to allow for the rush to get done and then hit the roads. Mixed weather reports as usual from all sources.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, stay indoors and make sure you are safe from falling or slipping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, my son wanted pugs because he like the way pug pups looked, but did not want one if they grew up to be adult pugs. He was only 5 at the time, so I understood his views.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wise decision, Steve. Drive safely, and arrive alive.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Il faut rire avant d'être heureux, de peur de mourir sans avoir ri". (Jean de La Bruyère) 

"One must laugh before one is happy, or one may die without ever laughing at all."


----------



## MaxPower

Evening everyone.

Just taking a break from studying for a mid term and I noticed that Don hasn't been around since the 17th. Any idea where he may have run off to or if everything is OK?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, along with some healthy breakfast treats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Welcome home. PM re Don and I shall share with you what I know.


----------



## medic03

Warren, you will find Don on the Magic website MAGIC: Andy's Wine Bar


----------



## medic03

oops sorry Marc


----------



## MaxPower

medic03 said:


> Warren, you will find Don on the Magic website MAGIC: Andy's Wine Bar


I'm not really a fan of Magic. It's like it is ehMac's evil twin brother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, life is simplier in MagicLand. However, I like more of the people here in The Shang than I do over there, so I go to both sites, especially to chat with Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
I too wondered where Don disappeared. Did he get upset with us at the Shang? I don't get in too often but at least most of the regulars are here. 

It looks as though our snow is here to stay. Our coldest night was the Thursday night with -17 and a bit of a breeze. It's -1 right now. More snow tomorrow. I hope not too much as I have to drive to Ottawa on Monday and I really don't like driving in winter.

I hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Bob, he was not upset with us, but words were exchanged between he and ehMax. He may choose to return to ehMacLand and The Shang someday. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might not be able to make brunch tomorrow morning. Anyone want the task?


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone hear anything from/about Jeanne?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I am here for brunch. You may have anything you want this morning.


----------



## Ena

Good morning from frosty Victoria.

Marc, I'd like my bathroom renovated thanks. Oh, you just meant food in the way of anything we wanted this morning


----------



## Bolor

Ann, With that foot of yours, you have waaaay too much time on your hands. Nice to see that you have not lost your sense of humour.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we were going to do some minor rennovations to our master bathroom. Nearly $10,000 later it has been completely redone, with a washer/dryer installed in the corner. This is what I call a truly complete/full bathroom.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all, just a quick pop in to say hello. 

Most things are well, been busy enough that I haven't had time to pop on the computer much lately and certainly cannot pop on at work - internet is monitored there.

Job is going well and I enjoy my days.

Dial up is too slow to read the postings so I will have to catch up when I can get onto high speed - thinkin I may spend my lunches at the pub down the road cause I can get internet access and maybe catch up on events!!!

Hope everyone is well and hugs to all.

Catch you all later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Jeanne. We were all wondering and hoping for the best for you and your new job. Give our best to Shayla. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. I want to watch the end of the Grey Cup. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

Morning everyone. There is a fruit salad on the counter with some nice hot fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Thanks for the coffee and fruit. Just the right combination. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Gloomy day to start of the week and I think that the cold bug that has been floating around has finally found me as a victim. Lots of OJ and water today to try and keep ahead of it as best I can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Sounds as if you can use some homemade chicken soup. I could send you some via Doxie Express.


----------



## overkill

I will welcome the delivery Marc. Have the doxie express moved to snow sleds already?


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we have only received three dustings of snow in the past month, each less than 1/2 inch. So, nothing is on the ground, which is not even frozen yet. So, sleds are only used once we nears the GTA and venture westward.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea hot and ready to be served. We also have some carrot and blueberry muffins fresh from the oven.

Looks like some strong winds coming our way today, up to 70km/h gusts are expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, thanks for the coffee and especially the muffins. I shall take one of each kind.

Sounds as if we are going to have the same sort of weather.

"Cloudy. Rain beginning early this morning. Amount 15 mm. Fog patches. Wind south 20 km/h becoming southwest 40 gusting to 70 early this afternoon. High 13."


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and rain as I look outside my window. I shall venture outside when it hits 13C just to experience the last bit of mild rain until June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, strong winds from the southwest and 15C at nearly 4PM. Unreal!!! It is warmer today than any day last June, which was the coldest June in recorded history here in St.John's. I was just outside with some of the doxies, and they were romping about the puddles.


----------



## Dr.G.

The place seems empty without Don.


----------



## Sonal

Ah Marc, that's because Don was a fixture around here. Any chance he could be incented back?

In other news, the power went out in the east end of downtown, so I have abandoned my new place and am camping out at my parents'. They have more TV channels and a gas fireplace, so it's not all bad.


----------



## medic03

I never thought of bribery good idea Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, Don is his own person, with a set of values and pride. He will make up his own mind. I think the door is now open for a return, but we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I agree with you about the use of bribes. Of course, I could pull out the big guns and play on pulling at his heartstrings by telling him that one of the pups will not eat until he returns. However, that would be cruel. Still, if it would get him back .......................


----------



## Sonal

Don is, of course, a free person who can choose to visit wherever he wishes. 

If however, he should hear rumour of sad-eyed doxies mourning his absence, and should choose to visit here to determine the truth of that rumour....


----------



## Dr.G.

Good idea, Sonal. I could hit him with the Fearsome Foursome. He likes that pic.


----------



## medic03

Wow Marc they are really growing up! 
I put the coffee on and made a special omelet with lots of vegetables to get us started on the right foot this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for bruch, Treena. The Four Amigos pic is that of Daisy (the mother of the pups), Abby (her half sister), Rootie (the father of the first litter) and Jack (Daisy's half brother). The picture is nearly four years old.

The pups ARE growing, however. Here is Bridget as she looked last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

The pups are just over 6 months old now. Amazing to think of how little they were at birth, especially looking at them now.


----------



## overkill

good morning everyone. mid week has come already and looking forward to the weekend to relax a little bit. hopefully the weather stays nice and a little warm for a good walk or two.


----------



## overkill

good morning everyone. mid week has come already and looking forward to the weekend to relax a little bit. hopefully the weather stays nice and a little warm for a good walk or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, a double post is a great way to go for a "good walk or two." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## medic03

Just got back from a christmas luncheon at work. One of the portuguese families that used to own a restaurant always puts out the most amazing spread of food (mostly all seafood). I am so full I'd like to take a nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, curl up with the two doxie pups. They love sleeping on either side of a napping person. Bon soir.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and an assortment of fruit, bagels and muffins are now ready to be served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## medic03

Thanks for the coffee Marc, what are you up to today?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. A nice cup of coffee is always welcomed, thank you very much. Seems like this week is moving by pretty fast which is a nice change for once.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I am home grading and working on my sabbatical project. Thanks for asking. How are you this fine afternoon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, glad to be of some service.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I was in the hospital getting cortisone shots for my knees, so I missed making coffee this morning. Sorry.


----------



## medic03

It appears no one was around for coffee this am anyways Marc. Did the cortisone work? If it works as it should you will notice a difference immediately.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Treena. For the first few hours, I feel as if I am walking on pillows. This is the second time I have had shots in both knees. I need to lose more weight, much more weight, to help take some of the strain off of my knees. A mild winter would help, but I don't think that is in the cards for this year. Luckily, I bit the bullet and got a snowblower. I used to do my driveway and the driveways of two single moms across the street.


----------



## Ena

Phew! ehMac is back and The Shang survived. Part of my morning routine to check in here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. I am getting ready for the big Hanukkah feast on Wed. at sundown.

How are everyone's ankles/feet/etc?


----------



## Ena

Marc, do you have traditional Hanukkah fare? 

I have good days with the ankle where I can walk without a cane and some not so good. Surgeon told me it's to be expected.


----------



## ehMax

Hi guys... mind if I poke about in the Shang for awhile?  I need a coffee and the company.


----------



## Sonal

Hello Mr. Mayor. Please, pull up a chair, have a coffee, pet a doxie pup.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Mr. Mayor, good coffee we have. As for company, we have plenty of that as well, especially if you like doxies. Paix, mon ami. Welcome to the Shangri-la Clubhouse, the oasis in the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, how is that tenant situation working out?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we shall have a traditional first night of Hanukkah on Wed. at sunset. However, it shall be just my wife and I since my son is in England for another couple of weeks. On Sat., we shall have a group of friends over for the 4th night of Hanukkah, complete with latkes that my wife makes by hand.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, we go for a second hearing in two weeks. I have to go in to take photos again next week.

I'm told the son had cleared some of the milk crates out, but she went and refilled the place. Haven't seen any sign of anyone coming in to help her, so I don't know if it is that the resources for people with disabilities haven't kicked in yet, or if she's refusing to see them.

I don't think her son has done much about getting legal power over her either... I realize this isn't an easy situation for him, but he's refusing to deal with it.


----------



## ehMax

Dr.G. said:


> Mr. Mayor, good coffee we have. As for company, we have plenty of that as well, especially if you like doxies. Paix, mon ami. Welcome to the Shangri-la Clubhouse, the oasis in the storm.


Hey, I love Doxies! And coffee! What a great combination!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, it is a difficult situation, compounded by the fact that you are a caring and honest person. Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mr. Mayor, come by tomorrow for your favorite blend of coffee, you pick of one of the eight doxies roaming about the Cafe Chez Marc, and some fresh NYC and/or Montreal style bagels. Sunday brunch is also a treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready, along with an assortment of freshly baked muffins and bagels.


----------



## Ena

Thanks for the coffee and the cranberry muffin. 
Snowing here. Just a dusting so far but it's still coming down.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Ann. Welcome to December.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning, Don, and welcome back!


----------



## Ena

Don, greets from me too  Welcome home. 

Had to do a quick check of what board I'm visiting.


----------



## Sonal

Ena said:


> Had to do a quick check of what board I'm visiting.


:lmao: Ann, so did I.


----------



## SINC

Oh you guys . . . all the girls say that!


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, mon frere. The doxies are overjoyed ............. as are we all. Paix.


----------



## Bolor

Things seem to be moving along much more quickly now on ehMac. Much improved. I'm glad you're back too Don.  

Good luck Sonal on your hearing. No one should have to put up with the hazards that mess presents. It may be difficult to move someone out at this time of year unless you have a relative you can rent the apartment to.


----------



## medic03

IM SO GLAD YOU ARE HERE DON!!!:love2: :love2: :love2: It's been quiet without you:-( It feels like the family is all back together.


----------



## medic03

Hi Mr Mayor, nice of you to pop in. You should try some of the truffles that I made - the ones with the brandy and khalua are particularly good hic...hic...I'll leave some out for everyone to taste hic...


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> IM SO GLAD YOU ARE HERE DON!!!:love2: :love2: :love2: It's been quiet without you:-( It feels like the family is all back together.


Thanks Treena, I am glad to be back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you are coming back more often as well, Bob. Bolor Specials now come in five different varieties, as well as the original Bolor Bob Special. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I echo Treena's view about us now being a family again. Now, if we could just find some of our lost sheep, we would be an even bigger family. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I had one of your truffles with the brandy and khalua. Wow, they pack a punch. We could sell them in the Cafe as "Block and Tackle Truffles" -- if you can eat five and then walk a city block, you can tackle anything in Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Moscool

Morning all

Fresh juice and strong coffee needed this morning: I need to drive about 1 hour to stand under the rain /lashing winds to see my son play rugby... At least he is running!

Will pick up some bagels on the way back. With the time difference it should be okay. Extra quantity then for our returning Westerner and our tall guest...


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I'm off and running on what will be a very busy Sunday for me. Back later.


----------



## medic03

Morning too. Quick coffee only before I run off to work, We just had our first major dumping of snow. Looks like a good couple of inches. Traffic will be at a snail's pace. Better get going.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone and especially Don. How was your vacation? (wink, wink) 

We had quite a storm last night. First real snow of the season and I just may have to fire up the snow blower.

I finished up another course on friday and now we move into Functional movement, the first course of our practical. Can't wait for tomorrow.

Any way, the coffee and tea are ready as is some hot Oatmeal for this "first day of winter". Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Warren, I can sure use a bowl of oatmeal with the cold snap we've been in for too many days now.

And for the record, my vacation was just fine. I got a lot of things done while not visiting here.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Have decided to spend the next few weekends turning my condo into my home... been living here for a few months now, and I'm still living out of boxes. (Not nearly as bad as my tenant and her stuff though!) 

So--today, I will deboxify.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. nice to see you back in The Shang Don.

Heavy snow and ice rain this morning which has made this a sleep and movie watching day. Should be a lot fun. Gonna grab a quick hot chocolate out of Cafe Chez Marc and off I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A wild and windy, snowy day here in St.John's. 20cm of wet snow is being blown everywhichway by 110+kp/h winds. A fine day to stay indoors and get the woodstove cranked up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on your course completion, Warran.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, try one of the seven blends of our Bolor Specials, the finest hot chocolates in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, good luck "deboxifying" (a great phrase).


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully, Treena and arrive alive.


----------



## SINC

I just noticed Margaret posted a joke in the joke du jour thread this morning. I hope she drops by to say hello.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good idea, Don. We all could use a touch of Margaret's humor this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild weather outside here in St.John's at 7PM. 10cm have fallen with another 15+cm to go, but the winds are over 120kp/h. Cars that are parked in a driveway a certain way are being pushed a few inches if they are broadside against the wind. The lights keep flickering, so I have candles and the woodstove going just in case. Paix, mes amis, in case I don't speak to you until tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

I ran across an interesting site today where you can make your own painting without ever touching a brush.

Here is my "painting" for all to see. Try it and post yours here.










Bored.com - Create Paintings - Free Painting Generator


----------



## Sonal

I rather like that Don... quite soothing....


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> I rather like that Don... quite soothing....


So Sonal, where's yours?


----------



## Sonal

You mean something like this?


----------



## SINC

Ah, your talent is obvious over mine. Nice job Sonal.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks. I think it's actually one of Vexel's photographs, though I changed it around a fair bit.

Haven't painted in a while... must get back to it once I've completed deboxifying.


----------



## medic03

Morning everyone, coffee is made and some fresh bagels are on the sideboard. Everyone drive safe today. Sounds like the whole country got hit with winter yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Thanks for the coffee. We were pounded with 27cm of wet snow blown about by winds up to 124kp/h. Going to try and take the doxies outside now. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Winter has struck here too. Average highs for this date are -3 and we've been stuck in the -20s all weekend and the snow is still falling.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Treena. Thanks for the coffee. We were pounded with 27cm of wet snow blown about by winds up to 124kp/h. Going to try and take the doxies outside now. Wish me luck.


Don't you love this country? 

My wife is actually in Montreal trying to make it to the airport tonight. They have already had 40cm and it is still falling. She has given up on the idea of the car and is making her way to the Voyageur terminal: at least busses tend to stay on the road...

I hope she makes it - it's chaos around here with the children!


----------



## SINC

We wish your wife a safe journey home today Francois. I'll bet after a few days alone with the kids, you will be glad to see her.


----------



## overkill

good morning everyone. grabbing some coffee and im off to the races. hope this week flies by like last week did. cheers!


----------



## SINC

WeinerDogRaces.com


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
I love that word ... "deboxify":clap: 

You should be able to give your snowblower a good workout today, Marc. Our snow is dry so the only challenge for mine is the snowbank left by the snow plough. Since we are the first driveway around a corner, the hole gets filled up pretty quick. The neighbour's driveway gets very little. Between the neighbour and I we get the neighbourhood cleaned out.

My grand daughter is 27 months old now and starting to put her words into sentences. Last week she signed off our webcam visit with "I love you grama 'n granpa." and to make sure we got it, she said it again. That was a real pleasure for us:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished clearing out the driveway of all of the snow and slush. Sitting back with my iBook, wifi and a mug of some fine Bolor Special hot chocolate, as I wait for the woodstove to warm up the room. Doxies are all about, so it is calm before tomorrow's predicted storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, the snowblower is still sitting in my garage. We only had 27cm of wet snow, and then, before I could get outside, we had some sleet on this wet snow. Thus, it was easier to push it to one side of the driveway and then to let some of the water drain away before I tossed it into the garden. More is on the way, so I can't let it sit in the driveway. I shall use the snow blower when the snow is knee deep in the driveway and the mound in front of my driveway is waist or chest high. That is when I shall be grateful not to have to try and shovel this mass of snow somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, that is one of the thrills of being a parent/grandparent. Various milestones of linguistic development are important, but it is great when these words come out in such a loving and meaningful manner. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, I shall say a silent pre-Hanukkah prayer for the safe return of your wife. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

First post with my iPod Touch.


----------



## medic03

Oooh did Christmas come early this year Don?


----------



## Moscool

Hey Don, that's what I asked Santa for too...

Thanks Don & Marc for your good wishes. She has made it to PET Airport, which was by far the most dangerous part of the journey. Flight delayed 1/2 hour so far... At the other Heathrow has been experiencing delays today due to violent winds... Good time to stay home, I say.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Oooh did Christmas come early this year Don?


Yeah, when the wife gets home, I will have to surrender it so she can wrap it.


----------



## Dr.G.

"First post with my iPod Touch." Cool looking post, Don. Why not ask Hanukkah Harry to give this to you on the first night of Hanukkah, which is Wed. at sundown.


----------



## Dr.G.

Francois, things seem to be getting a bit better in Montreal. 

Montréal, Quebec - 5 Day Weather Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Yeah, when the wife gets home, I will have to surrender it so she can wrap it.


So when you open it on Christmas morning it could be called a used gift?  

Monsoon season has started here. A better thing than snow but the dull days get a bit much.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> So when you open it on Christmas morning it could be called a used gift?


Heaven's no. I'll be appropriately surprised. And equally surprised that it has all my photos and tunes on it as well.


----------



## medic03

Morning, how about some scrambled eggs on toast and some fresh coffee and tea that I just brewed for breakfast. Must run didn't leave too much time to get to work this am oops


----------



## overkill

Thanks for breakfast this morning Treena, I shall take care of the dishes in the cafe today. Marc please send the Doxie Dishwashing Service by when you have a chance, I am sure there will be a few plates that need a pre-wash


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the breakfast, Treena. And the coffee. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I shall send the doxies ASAP. Right now, they are having their morning nap after playing in the snow and having breakfast. Tough life being a doxie here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold 1C, with dark snow clouds up above just waiting to pound us once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow is starting to fall. I recall as a child being so excited when I saw my first snow of the year. It did not snow all that much in New York City, and snow in early Dec. was very rare. Sadly, I am not a child anymore, but I still take a moment to gaze out on the wonder that is the first flakes of snow falling .


----------



## overkill

We getting a bit of the snow fall this morning. I have taken a day of next week to get into the shopping malls to complete my christmas shopping. I do hope that there is not a big crowd during the day and that it is all taken care of with time to spare.


----------



## overkill

Thanks Marc, I will await for their arrival before starting to clean up


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow is falling at about an inch an hour now, with no end in sight. We might get 25+cm of snow if it does not change to rain as predicted. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, why not let Doxie Express deliver your gifts to your front door. This way, you can avoid the malls.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Any coffee left?

I have been too busy to get in earlier because I have been working on breaking a major story on the Blog this morning and I have been on the phone with many, many readers since 7:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have some fresh afternoon coffee if you would like some ............ or some old coffee from this morning. I would suggest the fresh brew.


----------



## SINC

Right you are Marc, I am not a fan of bitter, four hour old coffee.


----------



## Moscool

_The Eagle has landed_ or at least BA0094...

It took her 7 hours to cross the Atlantic and 3 hours to cross customs and make the train journey to London! (apparently the luggage door was jammed frozen).

Anyway, good to be reunited. 

Also, looking at Trafalgar Square where we have the usual giant pine tree but also this year a 30 foot Menorah... Unfortunately the webcam is not pointing in the right direction !


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news, Francois.


----------



## medic03

Hey Marc , happy Hanukah (some people start tonight correct?) Is Deb making latkes?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Treena. 

For some, it starts tonight. For others, it starts tomorrow at sundown. Don't ask me to explain the whys underlying this dispute between Orthodox, Conservative and Reform Judaism. It also involves the spelling of Hanukkah or Chunakah. 

George Bush sent out a nice Hanukkah message. I strongly doubt he wrote it but the thought was nice.
Presidential Message: Hanukkah 2007


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, Deborah will go into latke mode on Friday night into Saturday, when we will have friends over.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Hanukkah!

The Hanukkah fairy arrived early for me, and delivered my new car yesterday! Unfortunately, it didn't come with new batteries for my camera, so pictures will have to wait a little bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, Sonal. Hannukah Harry was good to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, Diwali next year is October 28, 2008.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks Marc.... I've put it in my calendar, so next year, I can impress my mother by knowing the date ahead of time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, both the Hindu and Jewish calendar is based on a lunar calendar. Maybe Hanukkah Harry is both Hindu and Jewish. That would be a great match.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, lets get some hot coffee and tea ready for this cold morning. Lots of nice treats this morning, but our NY and Montreal styled bagels have come fresh out of the oven for all to enjoy.

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, thanks for the bagels. I am have two of each style. Carb overload this morning.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, both the Hindu and Jewish calendar is based on a lunar calendar. Maybe Hanukkah Harry is both Hindu and Jewish. That would be a great match.


Ah, I see... he goes by Hanukkah Harry, but his real name is Hanukkah Harish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, Harish is his half-brother (same father, different mother). This is sort of like Abraham and his two sons, Isaac and Ishmael.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, Harish is his half-brother (same father, different mother). This is sort of like Abraham and his two sons, Isaac and Ishmael.


Ahh... like Rama and Lakshman...

I always get those two mixed up. They need to wear nametags.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Late again. It seems my Blog now takes up most of my mornings between writing and answering the phone and e-mails. I broke a big story yesterday online, that was picked up on the front page of today's Edmonton Journal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on your story, Don. Yes, Edmonton needs to get rid of their Doxie Stampede Chuck Wagon Races. It got picked up by the Globe and Mail as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone has been reading her "The Ramayan". Are you able to read Sanskrit? I can't read Hebrew, so there is no shame in reading these things in English.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hanukkah starts in a couple of hours or so, so I trust you all will be wanting latkes and apple sauce this evening.


----------



## SINC

Count me in Marc, I :love2: latkes.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Someone has been reading her "The Ramayan". Are you able to read Sanskrit? I can't read Hebrew, so there is no shame in reading these things in English.


I can only read in English. I haven't read the official Ramayan, but I know the story. Back in high school I wrote and directed a Ramayan parody play for our temple's Diwali show.  I made Rama arrogant and full of himself, Lakshman a fawning sycophant, Sita a golddigger and Ravana a Mafia don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife makes them with a potato from PEI and canola oil from SK. These are truly Canadian latkes.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Don, my wife makes them with a potato from PEI and canola oil from SK. These are truly Canadian latkes.


Mmmmm..... latkes.... I haven't had good latkes in a loooong time....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, a rather interesting interpretation. Had you substituted doxies instead of Sita's jewels being given back to Rama, you might have experienced being "sent forth from the flock" of your Hindu brothers and sisters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, my wife's grandmother was Jewish, and so she must have inherited this ability to cook good Jewish food from her. She was brought up Anglican, so it would have to be heredity.


----------



## Bolor

Happy Hanukkah, Marc. May the season bring joy and love to your family ... including your extended family here in the Shang.
I'll have apple sauce with my latkes too, thanks.


----------



## Ena

Bob, I echo your sentiments. Both of them 

Had a big adventure this morning. I drove my car around the block and ankle did just fine on the clutch pedal. I haven't driven since Aug 19th so I was a bit nervous but everything came together without having to think about what to do when behind the wheel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Bob and Ann. Since sundown is 4:11PM here today in St.John's, it was an early lighting of the first candle on the Hanukkah menorah. Shalom, mes amis. My wife is making latkes as we speak. 

listen to the Hanukkah candle-lighting blessing.

Judaism 101: Chanukkah Candle Lighting Blessings


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.jewfaq.org/sound/lhadlik.mid


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, kudos on your driving experience.


----------



## SINC

Yes indeed, Happy Hanukkah there Marc and family.

Have a latke for me!

Ann, good job on the old clutch. I'm impressed you drive a standard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished a fine Hanukkah meal. My wife outdid herself tonight, and will do it all again on Saturday night. Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Ann, good job on the old clutch. I'm impressed you drive a standard.


A sports car wouldn't be one if it were an automatic  

You've reminded me of a silly claim a car salesman made when my Dad was buying a new car in 1962 with standard transmission. Salesman said that standards were on their way out.


----------



## Ena

Good night Marc!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, hot coffee and tea await. I will leave the eats to the next person in as I have to run and do much more work this morning and I want to get an early start.

Ann, we own six vehicles and only two are standards. If you discount the 1949 Meteor, only one in five is a standard and that is driven by our daughter.

Perhaps that salesman was partially right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don. I shall have freshly cut fruit and bagels for anyone who follows me here to the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, thank you for the coffee. Should help me wake up a bit this morning.

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Lit the second Hanukkah candle, and then went out to shovel. Such is Life here in St.John's.

How is EVERYONE else these days???????????

Where is Jeanne? Carex? Margaret? Lotus? et al??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to get my snow tires put on my car early tomorrow morning, so someone else will have to make the coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Vandave

You have probably heard already Dr. G that those Hanukkah candles are causing global warming.  They recommend you light one less this year. 

'Green Hanukkia' campaign sparks ire | Jerusalem Post


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Off to get my snow tires put on my car. I have left some coffee and tea for any early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vandave, that has either got to be a hoax, or the dumbest idea going around this Hanukkah season. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## Moscool

Ena said:


> A sports car wouldn't be one if it were an automatic


Go and tell that to Ferrari! All supercars are now automatics, either with full auto transmission and short gear changes or with shift paddles. All modern auto gear boxes have a manual over-ride, including my mums dirt cheap Peugeot 206...

The comfort of auto in town, the joy of manual on proper roads 

I'm afraid the left foot is in for a long rest


----------



## overkill

Good morning and TGIF. Looking forward to the three day weekend ahead for myself. I believe I have been fighting off a cold for the past couple of days and hopefully it wont go any further than it already has.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Once again I had to spend a couple of hours working on my Blog before I could stop by for a coffee. Such is my life these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Steve, I should send you out another order of chicken soup, via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I drop in to read your blog a couple times a week. Well written.


----------



## Bolor

I agree with Marc, Don ... well done!!!. I particularly like the picture of the ready to assemble snowman. :clap:


----------



## Bolor

Oh, oh, you have removed the link to your blog and I haven't bookmarked it:-(


----------



## Bolor

*A Winter Statistic*

*A winter statistic*

98% OF CANADIANS SAY "OH SH**" BEFORE GOING IN THE DITCH ON A SLIPPERY ROAD.

THE OTHER 2% ARE FROM SASKATCHEWAN AND THEY SAY, "HOLD MY BEER AND WATCH THIS."


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I don't get it!!!


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Oh, oh, you have removed the link to your blog and I haven't bookmarked it:-(


Not to worry:

Things I See, Hear and Think


----------



## SINC

And Bob, I'm in that 2%.

And I get it! :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

I still don't get it.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm in. Anyone want to come along and join the "fun"?

CBC.ca Arts - Comedian Walsh seeks bold volunteers to pose in the buff


----------



## medic03

Bolor said:


> *A winter statistic*
> 
> 98% OF CANADIANS SAY "OH SH**" BEFORE GOING IN THE DITCH ON A SLIPPERY ROAD.
> 
> THE OTHER 2% ARE FROM SASKATCHEWAN AND THEY SAY, "HOLD MY BEER AND WATCH THIS."


Bob that is hilarious. Hadn't heard that one!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> I'm in. Anyone want to come along and join the "fun"?
> 
> CBC.ca Arts - Comedian Walsh seeks bold volunteers to pose in the buff


'If the St. John's shoot goes ahead, Walsh promises to serve hot coffee and buns.'

The last sentence in the article made me chuckle. I wonder if it was intentional. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Ena said:


> 'If the St. John's shoot goes ahead, Walsh promises to serve hot coffee and buns.'
> 
> The last sentence in the article made me chuckle. I wonder if it was intentional. :lmao:


If it was hot coffee and sticky buns, I think I'd be a little worried.


----------



## SINC

While I doubt this will come to St. Albert, if it does, I'm in.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the link Sinc 

Marc, I guess you had to be there. I think that pecentage would go to 3 because Northerners are somewhat like that too :heybaby:


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Thanks for the link Sinc
> 
> Marc, I guess you had to be there. I think that pecentage would go to 3 because Northerners are somewhat like that too :heybaby:


You're welcome Bob.

Marc made the Blog today, check it out:

Things I See, Hear and Think: The Blog Has Reach . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Mary Walsh does little that is unintentional.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I am hoping for bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, why not come here and join the fun?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I don't get the "watch this" part of the joke.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep tight.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all on this cold winter morning.

The coffee and tea is ready and of course our Bolor Specials are waiting for anyone who wants some. I'm making breakfast of your choice this morning. Just tell me what.

I'm off to see my dad today, so we are taking a three hour ride up to his place. Should be fun.

I haven't had a chance to say Happy Hanukah yet Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, make mine bacon, sausage, ham and eggs with hash browns. A few pieces of fruit wouldn't hurt either.

I have to drive out to Beaumont this morning, well to arrive by noon that is, to *shudder* buy a used PC.

I was given a vital piece of equipment that will play a role in my new web site, but alas, it requires a nine pin SCSI port to operate and neither my MBP or my eMac can connect.

It is a completely refurbished Pentium III complete with monitor, keyboard and mouse and a whole bunch of software that I will never use, but for $100 and a three month warranty, I can't see going wrong.

I then have to be back here to meet the mayor for a bit of Christmas cheer in O'Maillie's Irish Pub at 3:00 p.m. this afternoon. Given the hard time I have given his council on the Blog this week, it ought to be an interesting get together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Thanks for the lunch, Warren. A bit of light snow and 1C here, changing to rain as the temps creep up to 6C.


----------



## Dr.G.

"O'Maillie's Irish Pub at 3:00 p.m." Interesting, Don. Hopefully, they shall not have a warrent for your arrest for "inciting public insurrection". We shall see. If not, have one for me. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> Bob, I don't get the "watch this" part of the joke.


Marc, He means that if he's going in the ditch anyway, why not have some fun with it. Besides, he didn't want his beer spilled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, now I see the joke. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Back safe and sound and the *cough* PC is up and running and actually works the device. will wonders never cease?

Now, I'm off to have a pint with the mayor in a half hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Don. Have a pint or two for me.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. Stopping by for a quick visit and a warm drink. Cooling off here with below freezing temps in the forecast for tonight. I've got my max number of layers on now before I up the thermostat so I think it's time to hit the dial.


----------



## SINC

Well, the mayor and I have a brand new understanding.

An enjoyable affair to say the least.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, stay safe and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great minds think alike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Well, the mayor and I have a brand new understanding.
> 
> An enjoyable affair to say the least.


Well, one down, one to go... 

How's life out West? We have had a week of really miserable weather at this end: cold, windy and rainy. For some odd reason I didn't argue too much when my wife offered to do the rugby round with my son this morning! Homework with my daughter looks positively exciting by comparison.


----------



## SINC

Morning Francois, et all.

I have been up working on the Blog since 4:45 a.m., so have a healthy start on my day.

Now, lemme see, what's next?

Oh yeah, :yawn: :yawn:


----------



## Sonal

A grey snowy day, and I seem to have woken up with that cough that has been going around lately. Meeting some friends for lunch too, so out I go.... while I'm out there, I think I'll pick up some supplies so I can prepare to for battle with this cold over the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Sunshine and 0C this afternoon here in St.John's. I am sending out some chicken soup to one and all to the west of us, which is everyone in ehMacLand. Francois, I could send you some as well "across the pond". My son returns home from his semester in England on Wed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, it is -6C with a windchill of -16C!!!!!!!!! And, it is going down to -10C overnight. This is the coldest day since early March. I have had the woodstove going all afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We moved all the way up to -4 today, but will fall back to -24 tonight with high wind chills in the mid to high -30s range.

Gee you would think this was the weather thread this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when the temps get to be -20C here in St.John's with the windchill, it is big news, unless we are in early to mid-Feb. The doxies don't seem to mind, but I was just outside with them for about 10 minutes and I thought I was going to die.


----------



## SINC

-20 is nothing Marc.

Come out west and I will take you for a half day measuring unheated houses in the -30s. I swear it is colder inside than out.


----------



## Dr.G.

A few years ago, we visited my wife's family in Calgary for Christmas. It hit -25C and I was not outside for more than 5 minutes at any time. I think that I shall stay indoors whenever it gets that cold. Luckily, in my 31 years here in St.John's, I can count on one hand the times it got that cold here, even with the windchill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. Stay warm.


----------



## medic03

Wow 9:34 and no one has made breakfast or even coffee we must have a lot of busy people around the Shang today. I'll put on a pot not, not sure what we'll have for breakfast though. I'm staying inside and in my pj's all day making cookies for our neighbourhood exchange this weekend a rather perfect day I must say


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> My son returns home from his semester in England on Wed.


How did he enjoy his stay? Not the best autumn weather-wise AND England got knocked out of the European football championship...


----------



## Moscool

When I lived in Ottawa (fairly humid) I had compiled a cold index for my visiting friends. Form memory it went like this:

- 15 = feels pretty cold, jeans - if you are foolish enough to wear them - feel like cardboard

-20 = your breath starts to hurt; you need a scarf

- 25 = the hair in your nostrils freezes: quite an unusual feeling

- 30 = icicles form on your eyelashes. After a few minutes you don't see very well: time to get inside!


----------



## SINC

What a busy morning. The bloggers (translation, my readers) kept me going since 7:00 and I finally get to sit down for a coffee.

The repair shop just called and my son's Quicksilver is ready, so I have to go into the city to pick it up, a 26 km round trip.

With about 4 inches of fresh snow overnight, rush hour must have packed it all down by now and that is a good thing for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, the time diff makes it hard some times. I just finished with setting up my son's computer as he dropped over after work.

Anyway, another day filled with success. More tomorrow.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice to be back in the kitchen to whip something up for all. We have our fresh coffee and tea ready to be served, along with blueberry pancakes topped with canadian maple syrup and some fresh sticky buns hot out of the oven. Our custom fruit platter with fresh pineapple is also ready to be taken apart. Cheers!

Nice to be back among friends, took a long weekend off from work to recharge my batteries for the last few days before the holiday break. I counted my on going projects at just over 30, which I would like to have completed in the next couple of weeks to have a peaceful holiday season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for the blueberry pancakes topped with canadian maple syrup, and the pineapple. As always, thank you ever so much for the fresh coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Have been up since 4:00 and the Blog is done for the day. Well, make that for now.

The coffee and fruit is most welcome.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. A mild -5 this am. will have a cuppa coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is setting after another sunny but cold day here in St.John's. It is currently -6C and we are going down to -8C overnight. Way too cold for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.

Good night, Jeanne, Gracie and Shayla .............. and all the ships at sea. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, coffee and tea are ready for all. We have some fresh carrot and blueberry muffins along with our fruit platter. Fresh mango has been added.


----------



## Bolor

Yummmmm ... fresh mango with toasted bagel and Bolor special. Was out at 6:30 this morning shovelling and I think I need the xtra strong Bolor special:baby:


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I need a coffee after working for the past three hours.

Sadly we have a "school massacre threat" here in our city this morning in a school a half km from our house. I posted a thread on it elsewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Thanks for the coffee and fruit. It is starting to snow now here and will continue for the next 12+ hours. Up to 20cm is predicted, but one never can tell with snow here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Read you thread about the St.A. high school threat. Posted some comments there. How sad.


----------



## SINC

Yes. It is Marc. I will be watching closely on Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, most of these "threats" turn out to be cruel hoaxes.


----------



## SINC

When I was a kid, my favourite cartoon at the Saturday matinees at the local theatre was Tom and Jerry.

I don't know why this particular one has stuck in my head all these years, but I remember seeing it on the big screen at the free Boxing Day movie they used to show for kids back then.

It is Tom and Jerry's version of 'Twas The Night Before Christmas.

I found it on the web and managed to download a copy. I then uploaded it to my .Mac account and here is the link:

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/Night Before Christmas.mpg

When you click on the link, it will take about 10 minutes to fully download the eight and a half minute cartoon, so minimize your window, go do something else while it downloads and come back and watch it later.

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## SINC

I was going through the classifieds this morning when I noticed this Quarterhorse for sale:


----------



## Dr.G.

1/4 horse???? Looks like 1/2 a doxie.


----------



## medic03

Hi guys not sure if this will work as I have never attempted to include a link but if it works this is a great group to watch
YouTube - Straight No Chaser - 12 Days


----------



## SINC

Worked just fine Treena. Talented bunch of guys!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good selection, Treena.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We have about 8 inches of snow and it's still falling. I shall shovel tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

This helps make my appreciation for the season continue to grow. There are still folks out there who care enough to put the energy into making stuff like this:

http://www.thecompassgroup.biz/merryxmas.swf


----------



## medic03

I was sent that one earlier this week Don, it's cute and you're right when you see that effort is still put into things.

Well good morning! Hope everyone is fairing well with our Canadian fall so far. We are expecting freezing rain in a few hours - luckily I am only working about 4kms from home the next two days. I have just put out some hot fresh coffee and tea and some of Margaret's favorite sticky buns maybe that will entice her to pop in for a visit.:heybaby:


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee this morning Treena, its going to help me perk up a bit as the winter days are taking a toll on my energy level lately.


----------



## SINC

Morning Treena and Steve. A hot coffee sounds good and I too love those sticky buns. It's been snowing here for days and is forecast to continue for four of the next six days. Enough already!


----------



## Sonal

Wouldn't a quarterhouse have just one leg?


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Wouldn't a quarterhouse have just one leg?


Nit picker.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Just finishing up most of my work for the day, looks like it may be a slow drive home with the snow falling around here.


----------



## medic03

Sonal said:


> Wouldn't a quarterhouse have just one leg?


:clap: :clap: :clap: :heybaby: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening everyone. I am stiff from all the snow shoveling and snowblowing I had to do today. We got over a foot of snow and everyone on my street was plowed in overnight. Took the snowblower to half a dozen driveways and even did my own. It was light snow since it is so cold here today. Right now, the windchill is down to -20C, which is extremely cold for us.

I might just call it a night now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Must have been a tough day Marc. It is not often you make only one post here in any single day.


----------



## Peter Scharman

SINC said:


> Must have been a tough day Marc. It is not often you make only one post here in any single day.



As the song goes, "...the answer is snowblowin' in the wind"

Hello old and new faces...just thought I'd drop in and wish you all a most merry season (Christmas, Hannukkah, or whatever). I hope you're all well and keeping the "Shang" alive and well. I guess the Dancing Doxies are ready for the annual Nutcracker Suite presentation. It's also the time of year for them to burrow tunnels in the snowbanks of snowy St. John's.
Marc, don't work too hard on the snowblowing...we're getting near the 60 mark, you know and have to be a bit more careful not to hurt ourselves. I've just spent over 2 months of chiro and massage to correct all the problems from a bulged disc in the neck caused by too much home renovation work. Sucks getting older sometimes, but overall my health is quite good and I'm in fairly good shape still.

Life is good, thanks to all the big dividends from PS&MG Inc. Dr. G gives all of his to charity :clap: , but I spend all of mine on riotous living :heybaby: 
I have just finished bringing up all the old legacy mac stuff from the basement and attic and am about to give it all away. I'll keep a few items pertaining to the SE and Plus machines, but all the other beige stuff has to go...all the ImageWriters, keyboards, mice, SCSI stuff, boxes of OS7-9 software. PRICELESS, all of it. I'm still using a G4/500 tower, but have just picked up a 1.25gHz Mac Mini, so we'll see what kind of speed bump that may give me. Love the small footprint and the fact that it's so quiet.

Anyway, it's time for bed, but wanted to extend my wishes to all before I totally forgot and it was too late. Good night...and God bless!


----------



## SINC

Hey Peter!

Wow! Talk about voices from the past. Thanks for the good wishes as well as the update on your recent events. It's good to hear from you.

Now, if we could only find lotus, Carex and Elaine, my Christmas would be complete.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF is back and better than ever! Hope to get through the work day nice and fast to get home and just crash for the weekend. Hope everyone has a good end of the week. Lots of coffee and tea ready for all with bacon and eggs this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Don, that sounds like Bing Crosby and the Ink Spots.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Peter, and welcome home. My younger brother has returned so all is well with the world. How has Life been treating you these days???


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee, Steve. It was needed this morning. We broke a record set back in 1959 when we got down to -13C overnight, not including the windchill. It is currently -8C and very sunny, and with little wind.


----------



## Moscool

Just a quick one to say thank you for Don and others who have contributed Christmas goodies. Gave me a big grin all of yesterday (promptly erased by this morning's mild hangover)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Francois. My son returned from a semester in England two days ago. He can't seem to get used to snow, since all they saw was rain and fog in London and Paris, never a flake of snow. Now, in the past week or so, we have had close to a meter with very cold temps.

He missed all of Hanukkah, so will not have to get back up to speed with Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. It seems I am now forever late for breakfast due to the time I am spending on my Blog each morning.

I may have to reverse that order and grab a coffee first here. 

Glad you enjoyed the Christmas stuff Francois.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is the beauty of the 24 hour Cafe. We serve what you want when you want it and do it with a smile.


----------



## Ena

Enjoying a leisurely fresh coffee on a damp and gloomy day here. Thankful that I don't have to 'de-clog' a driveway like you are having to do Marc.

Took the walker and other equipment back to the Red Cross this week. Oh happy day! 

Ankle feels great and will be seeing GP next week to get paperwork underway to go back to work. It won't be a full day but two hours the first week and so on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. Glad to hear that your ankle is much better now. 

Yes, having to shovel out a driveway that can easily fit 6-7 cars (depending upon their size), is no easy task. I blew out my shoulder a few years ago when we had 19 feet of snow, and my knees have been in constant decline since the winter of 2000-01, in which we had 21 feet of snow. Thus, I got a snowblower to help with the really heavy snow of 25cm or more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ann, I bet giving that equipment back felt good.

Marc, nighters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, along with the brunch of your choice.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. It was nice to sleep in until 7:00 a.m. this morning. Haven't done that in quite some time. Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Dr.G.

My pleasure, Don. Your blog is taking on a very polished/professional look. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

Why thank you sir for the kind words. For those who have not visited lately, here is the link:

Things I See, Hear and Think


----------



## Ena

Marc, how was the shoot with Mary Walsh? If you are limited for time, just the bare facts will do. 

Sinc, I read your blog. Good for you giving people a place to voice their opinions.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Seems like the storm is slowly moving in now and will be here to dump some good snow on us. I have prepared for an afternoon of relaxing and Pink Floyd is already filling the airs in my condo 

Stay warm and comfortable to everyone.

Don - I think I will take some time to introduce myself to you blog as well. Cheers!

Marc - I do hope the Doxie Express is in operation today as a nice delivery of hot chocolate from Cafe Chez Marc may be in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we will send you your favorite blend of the Bolor Special hot chocolate, along with the Doxie snow plow. Think of a dog team pulling a huge scoop. They will clean out your driveway in no time. Be careful, since it seems to be a major storm predicted for the GTA.


----------



## medic03

Yup we definitely have a storm blowing in. I'll take a cup of that hot cocoa when the doxies get here. We are having a progressive neighbourhood christmas party tonight...good thing I only have to walk a few doors away...good thing it ends at the house next door may not be feeling the cold by the end of the night


----------



## Sonal

Storm is definitely around us. I have a date this evening--actually, the continuation of this afternoon's date--and I've decided that we are going to the restaurant across the street from me. I think I can handle heading back out to cross the street.

A decent outcome from my hoarding tenant. She's under medical care right now to get her back on medication and then assess her to see if she can live on her own or not. She will likely be there for a couple of months.

In the meantime, her son was able to get into her apartment and clean it all up... it's a hundred thousand times better. So we have an agreement that if it happens again within the next year, we can re-open the case, but in the meantime, this is much better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, you wish is the doxie's command. They shall be there ASAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, that is good news re the tenant. You took the high road and were rewarded with a workable compromise. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It has started to snow, so I shall need to get up early to dig us out. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone. We're supposed to get a major storm, but as of yet (in St. George at least) we haven't seen a flake. Knowing our area we probably won't get anything which is fine by me because I can't find my hat or gloves to use the blower.

But in anticipation, I have put on the coffee, tea and hot chocolate. I just might put on some hot apple cider with cinnamon.

For breakfast, I have a hearty one planned for all of the shoveling we may be doing. Bacon, eggs, hash browns and toast are being prepared as we speak. There's some fresh fruit as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, a hearty breakfast is indeed in order for residents of central and eastern Canada. We have no such problems at this end of the country.

I hope you all have a good day and don't get the huge dump of snow originally forecast.


----------



## MaxPower

The snow just started a little while ago. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I echo your hope .............. but I am not sure if it will come to pass. We have snow, ice pellets, sleet and rain, all whipped about by 120kp/h winds, forecast for tonight and into most of tomorrow.

Still, while this is typical for us here in St.John's, I worry about our friends in the GTA and Quebec.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Storm has arrived and its packing a punch. I am staring out the window and all I see is white  Not too many cars on the road, so its good to see people staying inside this morning. They are saying about 20-25 cm of snow for the GTA.

Marc - hot chocolate arrived and I gave the doxies some sticky buns to deliver back to the cafe for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. The doxies never did deliver those sticky buns ............. but I am sure they gave them to a worthy group. No crumbs on their whiskers, so they did not eat them. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## imactheknife

Good morning, Marc, Sinc, and Warren. The snow came over night in a smaller amount than forecast. The storm has now came and it's snowing like crazy! I guess we will see if the amounts come true! 20-30 cm's! looks like the Ontario warning's have been lifted though?


----------



## overkill

Marc I must admit that the doxie's tunneling skills is something incredible to watch. 

Trying to reach my friend in Montreal to see how he is coping with the weather. I know they got hit pretty good last week with another storm.


----------



## SINC

Once again St. John's makes the cover of The Blog:

Things I See, Hear and Think


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife, that is a typical snow scene here in St.John's. However, we are used to it and so, it is no big deal. In ON, I am not sure if everyone is fully prepared for a winter such as this one. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, yes, doxies were born to dig and tunnel. My backyard has nearly a meter of snow on it, but the doxies have made motocross trails all over, with figure eights intersecting together every which way. They love running on top of this snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was going to go down, but my wife would not let me go. Something about catching cold ........... making a fool of myself ................. damaging my reputation as a university professor ................. that sort of thing. They were hoping for 500, but got about 50. It was very cold that morning.


----------



## overkill

Still going pretty good out there right now. Saw a couple of cars having difficulty in the snow but no one stuck as of yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I could send out the doxies to pull your car out if it gets stuck. Even the pups, who are now nearly 7 months old, can help out.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.flashfunpages.com/couple.swf

Showed this to my wife. She was NOT amused.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I didn't show it to my wife Marc, but I was amused.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I thought it was amusing, but then again, I am not my wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now it is truly time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee is now being served along with a huge platter of fruit. Don't have too many of the pastries though. Think of what's coming up next week. A little dieting now will allow a lot more food fun later in the holidays.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Just got into work, roads were not too bad and seems the city did a good job of getting them cleared for the morning commute. Thanks for the coffee this morning Don, thats going to hit the spot.

Marc, thank you for the assistance from the doxies. I am very thankful that I park underground both at home and work, it makes the start of my commute that much easier.


----------



## Bolor

We were fortunate, indeed. That storm passed south of us ... sun most of the day yesterday and a light dusting over-night. Beautiful sun dogs this morning too. Currently -19 , -26 windchill and sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. We really got pounded overnight and into the morning. 20cm of snow overnight, and then 5cm of ice pellets early this morning. This was followed by a few hours of sleet. This was all whipped about by steady 100kp/h winds. It is truly heart attack snow. I have been in and out all day trying to clear things up in my driveway. It is currently 4C, so at least it is not freezing yet.


----------



## overkill

Hope none of the doxies flew away in the winds Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, the doxies refused to go outside until the wind died down to 65kp/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we are all here awaiting Don's arrival for his surprise party. We have all of his favorite dishes and the doxies are going to do "A Christmas Carol" for him, with little Bridget being Tiny Tom.

Remember, when Don comes in to the Shang, we all jump out from our hiding places and yell "SURPRISE!!!!" ............... and hope he does not have a heart attack.


----------



## SINC

Well, I'm here, but somewhat mystified as to why there should be a surprise party.

Did I do something to warrant such festivities?


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, Don!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## medic03

Look out folks Marc is using his funky calendar again


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, no, I am using my Jewish calendar, which is a lunar calendar.

http://www.ehmac.ca/attachments/everything-else-eh/3335d1182822585-happy-birthday-hb.jpg


----------



## Ena

Happy Birthday Don! Best wishes and good health.


----------



## Dr.G.

See, everyone is getting into the spirit of the birth of baby Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## adam.sn

Whew, so i finally finished reading through all 35 000 + replies. Glad i'm up to speed on things now. So... whats new?  

Cheers. 
- Adam


----------



## SINC

Morning all. 

Marc, there has to be a serious glitch in the software. My birthday is over six months away. Six months and 7 days to be exact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and a fruit and cereal bar are now open.


----------



## Dr.G.

Adam.sn, that is quite the accomplishment. Jason Jinglestars was the last person to attempt this feat, and he can be visited at the Jolly Times Home for the Linguistically Overcome on Tuesdays and Sundays. Welcome to the Club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I don't use software, just a Jewish calendar. Just as Hanukkah "floats" around the month of Dec. each year, so to does your birthday. So, bon fete, mon frere.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, looks like we have some nice sunny weather to greet us in the GTA. Coffee and a bagel will do this morning for me. Hope everyone has a great day. Cheers!


----------



## Ena

Good day from a wet day on the left coast. Taking a break from getting my house back to its normal layout with furniture and mats having to be tucked out of the way when I had to use a walker to get about. Will really feel things are back to normal when I can wear my comfy slippers 

On a Christmas note, the ecard fad is over at my house at least. More friends are sending real cards again. I really enjoy getting and seeing them displayed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, there is nothing better than to be able to wear/walk in one's "comfy slippers".


----------



## Dr.G.

I went looking for my own "comfy slippers", but found that the doxies had taken them and hid them somewhere. Finally found them if two separate places.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## adam.sn

Well i'm still gonna be up at it for a while. I've got an exam tomorrow in mythology - would be going to bed now but i accidentally deleted a system folder that caused me to have to archive and install... first serious problem i've had with my macbook... ever. I've had it for a year now. 

So - off to learning about the trials of heracles.

I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow 

Cheerio.
-Adam


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> Good day from a wet day on the left coast. Taking a break from getting my house back to its normal layout with furniture and mats having to be tucked out of the way when I had to use a walker to get about. Will really feel things are back to normal when I can wear my comfy slippers
> 
> On a Christmas note, the ecard fad is over at my house at least. More friends are sending real cards again. I really enjoy getting and seeing them displayed.


Ann, what did your PT prescribe for you - Non Weight Bering or Feather WB?

Just curious, we are taking Functional Movement and ambulation is part of the course. I'd be curious to hear about your progress in more detail, since you can be a living guinea er. subject


----------



## MaxPower

Welcome to the Shang Adam.

You have joined an elite group that only a few has done - Read the entire Shang. Myself included.


----------



## Sonal

Welcome Adam.

Hey Warren--just discovered that my favourite facial place now sells Mexitan.


----------



## MaxPower

And I think I know which place you are speaking of. Hope you try it this summer.


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> Ann, what did your PT prescribe for you - Non Weight Bering or Feather WB?


I was allowed to feather wb three weeks after surgery. The way it was described to me was no weight bearing heavier than would crush a grape. 



MaxPower said:


> Just curious, we are taking Functional Movement and ambulation is part of the course. I'd be curious to hear about your progress in more detail, since you can be a living guinea er. subject


I'm game, but not feather-brained  I started physio once the cast came off on Oct 23rd. Even on that first day I could take my full weight on affected ankle. Stayed with a walker for a few weeks and then graduated to a cane. Have been walking unaided for a three weeks. Ankle still swells when I've been on it too long but I push myself to walk as much as possible. It still hasn't got its full range so I still limp a bit but every week sees it move more freely. 
Hope that answers your questions. Feel to ask more


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, just in the kitchen with a couple of doxies who smelt the fresh sticky buns out of the oven  Coffee and tea is all ready to go and we have the fruit nicely laid out for everyone to grab at. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I got all my Christmas shopping done yesterday, a new record for me. I am usually still wandering around the afternoon of the 24th.

A coffee and sticky bun will do well this morning.


----------



## overkill

Don congrats on completing your shopping. I to completed the store buying aspect yesterday. I love the 24 hour Walmart solution! Just need to pick up some cards and I am done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve. I see that the doxie pups have sticky whiskers. Sticky buns are not food for doxies. Fresh badger or wolverine meat, or sardines and cottage cheese is their Wed. morning meal. Please stick to their diet plan (e.g., steak on Tues/Thur/Sun mornings, bison on Mon/Fri morning, etc.)


----------



## overkill

My apologies Marc, I will stick their their food plan from now on. I just could not resist the look on their faces


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Steve. Bridgett and Casey have been hyper all morning. They are racing around the agility track we have set up in our sub-basement, below the rec room and next to the swimming pool.


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> I was allowed to feather wb three weeks after surgery. The way it was described to me was no weight bearing heavier than would crush a grape.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm game, but not feather-brained  I started physio once the cast came off on Oct 23rd. Even on that first day I could take my full weight on affected ankle. Stayed with a walker for a few weeks and then graduated to a cane. Have been walking unaided for a three weeks. Ankle still swells when I've been on it too long but I push myself to walk as much as possible. It still hasn't got its full range so I still limp a bit but every week sees it move more freely.
> Hope that answers your questions. Feel to ask more


So you are now WB as Tolerated?

I'm curious did your PT show you how to use a cane properly? What we have learned is when ambulating with a cane you move your affected leg and the cane (which is on the opposite side of your affected leg) at the same time and then mve your unaffected leg. Is this what you are doing?


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> So you are now WB as Tolerated?
> 
> I'm curious did your PT show you how to use a cane properly? What we have learned is when ambulating with a cane you move your affected leg and the cane (which is on the opposite side of your affected leg) at the same time and then mve your unaffected leg. Is this what you are doing?


Warren, yes I WB until the swelling gets bothersome and walking becomes slower. I elevate my leg above hip level and get relief after a short time. Surgeon told me that I could expect to have swelling for up to a year. 

When I was using the cane I did as you describe. Before I was discharged from the hospital the physiotherapist gave me a pamphlet on using walking aides and how to use properly etc. so PT didn't have to instruct me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I never knew that fact about the use of a cane. Live and learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, I never knew that fact about the use of a cane. Live and learn.


Since I use a cane from time to time when I have no other choice, I figured that out all by myself, that one moves the affected leg and the cane at the same time. The other option is too painful.


----------



## MaxPower

You would be surprised how many people do not know how to use a cane properly. My instructor has actually stopped people in public and showed them how to use a cane properly. Afterwards they were very grateful he showed them.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Since I use a cane from time to time when I have no other choice, I figured that out all by myself, that one moves the affected leg and the cane at the same time. The other option is too painful.


Also remember that the top of the cane should come to your wrist for proper height.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Also remember that the top of the cane should come to your wrist for proper height.


I just got out my cane and lo and behold the top of the handle comes just to my wrist watch. Boy, am I good or what?


----------



## MaxPower

Well there you have it boys and girls. This concludes today's lesson in ambulation.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Well there you have it boys and girls. This concludes today's lesson in ambulation.


Not so fast. How high should a cane be for a doxie? Do they even wear watches or have wrists? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Not so fast. How high should a cane be for a doxie? Do they even wear watches or have wrists? Inquiring minds want to know.


Santa only brings them a watch if they've been good all year.


----------



## minnes

Good day to Shang denizens!
I just thought I would return to say hello as one of the original posters here.

And why don't you look at this link to an eBay auction, that is the purchase of a service to drive someone crazy?

Drive Someone Insane with Postcards - (eBay item 320196148761 end time Dec-23-07 10:03:28 PST)

Mark


----------



## overkill

Good morning all, hot coffee and tea ready for consumption along with blueberry pancakes and carrot muffins. Bottle of Baileys has made its way back onto the counter for anyone looking for a nice kick start this morning in their coffee. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast, Steve. I love Bailey's, but I shall pass in the morning, since I have to drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the lesson, Warren. I have been using a cane incorrectly all these years. Live and learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

You shall never see a doxie with a cane. It is a sign of weakness, and doxies go by the motto "Death before Dishonor" and "Live Free or Die". However, a watch is another matter, but since my doxies have NOT been good all year, neither Hanukkah Harry or Santa need to worry about getting them such a timepiece.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Mark. You are a face from the past. First Peter S. last week and now you. I guess playing "I'll be home for Christmas" is paying off.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of doxies and watches, you must watch the CBC TV special tonight about Clement Moore's "Twas the night before Christmas". All eight doxies are in the special, with yours truly doing the voice over for part of the poem. It shall be my voice saying 

"With a little old driver, so lively and quick,
I knew in a moment it must be St Nick.
More rapid than eagles his doxies they came,
And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name!

Now Daisy! now, Abby! now, Bridgett and Rosie!
On, Casey! On, Fanny! on Jack and on Gracie!
To the top of the porch! to the top of the wall!
Now dash away! Dash away! Dash away all!"

It will be a holiday classic, I'm sure.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee Steve, although I had to travel carefully to the counter. It is a little deep in here this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

I can see the headlines now -- "Don deep in doxies doo-doo". Luckily, that is just left over brownie fudge that fell off of the counter. Dogs can not have chocolate products, so they did not eat it off of the floor.


----------



## SINC

I'm never in the headlines.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the lesson, Warren. I have been using a cane incorrectly all these years. Live and learn.


My pleasure Marc. I aim to please.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Speaking of doxies and watches, you must watch the CBC TV special tonight about Clement Moore's "Twas the night before Christmas". All eight doxies are in the special, with yours truly doing the voice over for part of the poem. It shall be my voice saying
> 
> "With a little old driver, so lively and quick,
> I knew in a moment it must be St Nick.
> More rapid than eagles his doxies they came,
> And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name!
> 
> Now Daisy! now, Abby! now, Bridgett and Rosie!
> On, Casey! On, Fanny! on Jack and on Gracie!
> To the top of the porch! to the top of the wall!
> Now dash away! Dash away! Dash away all!"
> 
> It will be a holiday classic, I'm sure.


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I tried out your way and it is much easier using the cane when my left knee is acting up.


----------



## Ena

Morning/afternoon all. Great day here with The Shang having so many visitors. 

GP has signed me off to go back to work for a few hours to start. Can't go back until they sort out who pays my wages as my injury wasn't a WCB claim. With people being off with the holidays things get slowed down. Fine with me if they don't get it sorted for some time yet. 

Going to get out for a walk with my dog today. Love to see her run around in a circle when she sees me grab the leash. Aiming for four blocks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Ann, with work and your dog walk.


----------



## SINC

Enjoy your walk Ann, but easy does it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now the headlines shall read "Sinc's Ship has Sunk -- Don Downplays Dependency on Doxie D**D**". The Edmonton Journal and the Globe and Mail have picked up this story.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Now the headlines shall read "Sinc's Ship has Sunk -- Don Downplays Dependency on Doxie D**D**". The Edmonton Journal and the Globe and Mail have picked up this story.


Is the story worth my setting my alarm so I can read it when my G&M arrives at 4:30 am? 

Managed the four block walk this afternoon with nothing to complain about by the time I got home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, it was the lead story on the CBC National News. Don is now truly famous. His wit and wisdom, as well as his charm and special grace, came forth in the interview with Peter Mansbridge. We needed that at this time of the year.

Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I think so too. That's quite enough of the BS about moi.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with some assorted fruits and cereals.


----------



## Dr.G.

"That's quite enough of the BS about moi." Don, we can't begin to list your fine qualities. We would have to miss Christmas. Needless to say, this is NOT BS. You are a fine man of honor and compassion, intelligent and worthy of our respect. What I say is out of friendship and understanding. So, that is your post-Hanukkah/pre-Christmas gift from me. It is wrapped with a heartfelt appreciation for your friendship these many years. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and all. TGIF and last day before my vacation starts next week. Going off to my dads for the first part of the week and then back in town to lounge around and relax for the rest of them holidays.

What does everyone else have planned over the holiday season?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Sounds like a restful break for you and your family. 

I have lots of work to do to get ready for the Winter semester, but it is all work from home, and I do it when I want to do it, so long as my four web courses by Jan.7th. So, I can relax a bit and spend time with my family as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A crisp morning and I will spend the day trying to unravel my daughter's MacBook.

Seems she cloned her HD to her own HD instead of the external by mistake and now has one gig left on a 200 gig HD. It's not running real good. Backup is in Tiger, so I have to do an erase and install, then fresh install of Leo and then bring back all her files.

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you have too many ferocious felines in this reformat. Might I suggest, once you are done, some nice herbal tea and a doxie puppy or two to sit in your lap and lull you off to sleep?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am thinking of taking the doxies up to Signal Hill at 230AM to "ring in" the winter solstice in Druid fashion.

The Winter Solstice, "Alban Arthan" in the Druid faith, represents a time when we can open to the forces of Inspiration and Conception. All about us is darkness. Our only guide is Arthur, the Great Dachshund, which we know as the Pole Star. In the stillness of night is Intuition born. The Winter Solstice is the time when the Light, represented both by the one light raised on high and by the white mistletoe berries distributed to the doxies during the ceremony, comes down from the Inspired realms and is conceived or incarnated in the womb of the night and of the Earth Mother. It is thus a potent time to open ourselves to the fertilsing power of the Muse or of the Great Source, so that we may give birth to our creativity. 

Sadly, we cannot be at Stonehenge (near the famour "Doxie Stones") for this ceremony, so we are doing the next best thing -- going to Signal Hill to "ring in" the Winter Solstice for North America. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I will arise in the morn with new spirit, fresh in the knowledge that each and every day for six more months will lengthen and bring warmer weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, are you moving south to Calgary to experience their warming Chinooks in Jan and Feb. ???


----------



## SINC

It's the _expectation_ that counts Marc. ;


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and the breakfast of your choice, are now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a quiet service atop Signal Hill to usher in Winter for the rest of North America. As the old saying goes here in St.John's, "Winter comes in like a lion and leaves in June like a herd of stampeding elephants." Right now it is -7C and sunny. The calm before the storm. We shall see.


----------



## medic03

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Welcome winter! I think our temps are supposed to hit 7 today and 9 tomorrow. Yup there is no negative sign in front of those numbers. It is most likely going to rain as well. If we have any snow left for Christmas it will be slushy and wet. It's going to stick to the bottom of Santa's sleigh - hope he has some good wax.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Treena from a bitterly cold Alberta.

Today is the day we gather for lunch at O'Maille's Irish Pub here in town. This marks the 10th consecutive year for the event where friends meet and drink too much. Ann will drive me there at noon and a taxi will bring me home late in the afternoon, long after Ann has gone to work.

Here's a look at the joint, where we normally gather around the fire place.


----------



## medic03

Don, have a christmas cocktail for me will ya


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don, have a christmas cocktail for me will ya


Only ONE?


----------



## MaxPower

Is that the famous local you always speak of?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena, Don and Warren.

Environment Canada said that 95% of Canada would have a white Christmas, except for Victoria, Vancouver and Calgary. Ottawa has had more snow in Dec. than all of last year. As well, St.John's is on the way to having over 25 feet of snow, breaking the record snowfall for a major Canadian city ..... which we already own with our 21 foot snowfall in the winter of 2000-01. Such is Life here in the Great White North.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Is that the famous local you always speak of?


No it isn't Warren. On the map below, O'Maille's is circled in the upper left corner of the picture, about 4 km from my place (the arrow). "The Local", actually LB's Pub is on the right side, also cirled just two blocks from my home.


----------



## Ena

Don, have a pickled egg for me. Only like having one of those every ten years or so


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Still a fine sunny day. Went and got our Christmas tree in "Churchill Forest" (this is an insiders joke only understood by people living in this area of St.John's). My wife is out shopping for the doxies. What does one get for 8 spoiled doxies who have everything????


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Don, have a pickled egg for me. Only like having one of those every ten years or so


Uh oh. Beer AND a pickled egg Ann? Now there's a lethal combination.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A beautiful near full moon is overhead with clear skies and -6C here in St.John's at just past 11PM. My wife and I just completed putting up the Christmas tree, with her doing the majority of the decoraing.


----------



## Sonal

Good evening everyone.

My Christmas present to myself was to buy paint, so I have been painting my ceiling a dark metallic copper. I have a little more to go, but my neck is killing me so I'm taking a little break.

This is the first place I've lived where I didn't have to consult with anyone over the paint colour, so I'm taking full advantage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to you, Sonal. I leave the paint color selection to my wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

Sonal said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> I have been painting my ceiling a dark metallic copper.


Wow how did that colour turn out. Pics if you have them.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning.

A gloomy, rainy day here which probably means a not so white Christmas. But I am glad to be off now until the 31, then it is back to hitting the books. This past week was hectic, with trying to study for two exams and preparing for Christmas. At least I have one thing out of the way.

I have some hot Oatmeal for everyone and the coffee and tea is ready as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone.

Got home from the lunch by 3:30 so behaved myself quite nicely.

Sorry Ann, but no pickled eggs were available in that pub. Matter of fact, one has to go to a small town pub to get them these days. 

We're nearly ready for the big day and this will be the first time in my memory that we have no lights up on the house, nor a Christmas tree either.

We simply decorated the hand rails from the basement all the way up to the living room and that is it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Oatmeal sounds good. Thanks, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, for the first time my wife let me off from putting up Christmas lights outside the house. I told her it was way too cold. Today, it is 1C and sunny, but since she is out shopping most of the day, I will clean up the house and "forget" to put up the lights in the mild temps outside today.


----------



## Sonal

medic03 said:


> Wow how did that colour turn out. Pics if you have them.


In fact, I do have pictures.  I hate popcorn ceilings, so I decided to try and turn it into a feature. It's a bit difficult to photograph accurately, since the flash from my camera bounces off the ceiling. The overall effect is closer to a rich, warm chocolate colour, lighter where the light hits it.

I need to play with lighting a bit to really make it sparkle. I like it, but it's a little dark. I have to paint the walls and trim, though, so we'll see when it's done, but I might dab some bright copper over it to give it more life.


----------



## Cameo

Wow, Sonal, the colours go very nicely and it does have a very warm tone to it - very different having the ceiling dark and the walls lighter - makes a nice statement.

I just painted my kitchen walls a nutmeg colour - my son put up the trim but it cracked and there are gouges cause he wasn't careful so for now I will simply fill and repaint those areas and replace later on. Will be doing the floor and cupboards next.

I had posted a nice long post last night but my son switched tabs while I was uploading a pix and my post went poof!

Hope everyone is healthy and happy. I haven't had much computer time lately but I have been thinking of you guys and gals. I tried reading through the last months posts but dial up is soooooo slow and sucky..........glad to hear that margaret is well.

If I don't get back on here before xmas - I am off work until the 2nd now - then I wish to take this post and wish everyone a wonderful holiday and a very Merry Christmas. 

View attachment 4085




All the best
Love Jeanne and Shayla


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas to you and Shayla, Jeanne. You are in our thoughts. Here is a little gift for Shayla. Tell her that they are NOT squeeze toys, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, that is a very metalic look to the ceiling. Cool.


----------



## medic03

Sonal, I really like the copper on the ceiling. I couldn't picture it in my head. I agree about the popcorn ceiling.

Jeanne, so glad to see a message from you. How is the new job going?

Don, 3:30 am or pm (naughty or nice )

Morning Marc and Warren

Happy Christmas Eve Eve to everyone!


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don, 3:30 am or pm (naughty or nice )


Treena: p.m. = nice. 

Sonal, I like the ceiling colour too.

Jeanne, nice to hear from you. Have a great Christmas.


----------



## medic03

Don, did you ever wrap that Christmas present that you had out and were playing with a few weeks ago?


----------



## SINC

Um, no?


----------



## medic03

Don...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow is the last full moon of the year. I wonder if Carex shall make an appearance?


----------



## medic03

Evening Marc, how's things? We have quite the wind storm happening outside wonder if it will head your way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, it is just over 0C with a calm wind. The moon was magnificent rising out of the east.

Life goes well here. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
I would like to add my holiday wishes to each and every one of you. Know that your posts help keep us company .. and most enjoyable company at that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same to you, Bob. I hope that this holiday season finds you healthy, happy and wise. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Very sweet pictures Marc.
How long did they stay on their heads? I managed about one minute at a time I think

Well, trim is up in the kitchen but my son wasn't as careful about it as he should have been.......I think I will replace it eventually but will do for christmas anyhow.

I think I am ready for christmas. Rained all day here, my sump pump has been going all day. IT has stopped now and I believe we are supposed to get snow.

My one son has moved out of home now, he got a job in Kitchener and finds it much easier to live there then to try to commute from Sheffield. Two left at home and this feels kind of wierd.

Parents and sister and her family are coming for christmas supper and I think we shall have enough to eat - mom bought the turkey and at 22 lbs we shall be eating turkey for awhile..........that't okay - I only get it once a year.

Bolor - how much snow do you have in Timmins? 

Moscool - what is the weather like in England at this time of year. My boyfriend went to England years ago and states that you celebrate Christmas much more extensively then we do here - more in the way of decorations etc.


The job is going well - I am hoping that I can find a permanent position there once this position is up - I am covering for a maternity leave til next Oct. and since the girls husband also works at Dalsa I am sure she is coming back then.


----------



## Bolor

Jeanne, we had 2 1/2 feet up until today. The rain brought that down considerably to approx 1 1/2 feet. The skiers and snowmobilers were really enjoying the weather. Me ? Not so much


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, about a minute as well. Only Abby lets us keep on any sort of hat. This was taken two years ago tonight. She has not gotten over the humiliation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, that sounds like St.John's. We have had just under a meter of snow in Dec. and with tomorrow's rain, we might lose a couple of inches. Still, we are ahead of the record snowfall of 21 feet by well over 1 1/2 feet. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, I posted my new pic in another thread tonight. Thought I had better post it here too. Not bad for 64 eh?

Ann made me say that!


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

Gee Don, you're a handsome guy. Your wife is right, not bad for your age.

Everyone ready for christmas?

I am leaving tea and coffee ready for those who want some. Croissants are in the tupperware container and I left the butter on the counter so it is soft and spreadable.


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne and everyone else. I just realized I forgot to pick up some coke, so will do that today. Can't have rum and coke without it you know. 

Other than that, it will be a lazy day. Our son and his wife will be over for Christmas eve dinner. We're going to open one gift each, have Chinese food and watch a Christmas movie this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Thanks for the coffee, Jeanne. Glad also to hear that your life is a bit more stable these days. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dashing Don is what we now need to call Lord Sinclair. Great pic, Don. You don't look your age. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Ena

Don, you scrub up nicely 

Jeanne, good to see you and hear your news. 

Bath day for my dog. Badly overdue as I had to skip giving her one for a few months. Usually tries to hide when she realises she's going to have one. Went under a bed one time.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone, just wanted to take a second to wish everyone a happy holidays. Just up at my dads trailer for the week and wont be online much at all. Keep close to the fire and stay warm. Enjoy the time off and best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Merry Christmas. The doxies got up extra early at the arrival of Santa. We heard his screams and had to go down to rescue him. Still, he was able to make his appointed rounds. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc, but it's good night for me--heading to bed now. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sonal. Night for you is morning for me. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning and a very Merry Christmas to all!

We got quite a surprise yesterday afternoon. Our oldest son from Halifax walked in the door with his brother and sister. We had been told he could not get the time off for Christmas. Ann nearly came undone. Fortunately, I was sitting down. The whole family is now home for the holidays.


----------



## Sonal

What a wonderful Christmas surprise for you and Ann, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is a great surprise gift for Christmas. Hopefully, you shall be sitting down as well on the day I walk through your door.


----------



## Bolor

I hope everyone has had a wonderful Xmas and got all useful presents. 
Don, I envy you to have your family together. It should have been a great surprise and a wonderful feeling to see your children walk thru the door.:clap: 
We got to talk to our children on the phone and saw the grand daughter play with her toys an the web cam. We take what small advantages we can get and revel in them.


----------



## SINC

Hey Bob,

Glad you got to see your family on line. This is the first time we have been together in about a dozen years. While I guess they will always be "children", and the oldest at nearly 40, it seems hard to call them that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I trust all of you are well and at peace with your situation. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with a Boxing Day brunch of your choice.


----------



## Ena

Afternoon Marc. A boiled egg, two slices of whole wheat toast and an apple please.

Heading back to work on Monday for four hours, off New Year's Day and then for four hour days the rest of the week. Will be allowed to sit down when I need to rest my ankle. Looking forward to getting back to routine after being off work since late August.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon Marc, morning Ann.

Pretty quiet day here. Had a tough morning with major discomfort in my chest. Nitro did nothing, but Ann fixed me up with a couple of glasses of ginger ale.

Seems it was just gas, but when one has the use of only 2/3 of a heart, one has to be diligent. The van was running in the driveway for about a half hour just in case I needed to get to emergency.


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> Glad you got to see your family on line. This is the first time we have been together in about a dozen years. While I guess they will always be "children", and the oldest at nearly 40, it seems hard to call them that.


I hear you Don. They will always be "the kids". My oldest is 41 and my "baby" is 37. He is the one with the daughter. The older one is a "DINK" - dual income, no kids":lmao: 

You must have a big heart to be able to carry on the way you do with only 2/3 of your heart operating:clap:


----------



## SINC

Thanks Bob, but the day I stop trying will be the day I take my last breath.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, glad to hear that you have a lighter load (no pun intended) re your working hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, take care of yourself. We have only one Don here in The Shang, and I have only one older brother. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Nice to be back from up north. Been playing catch up a bit with some light Shang reading.

Don, what a wonderful surprise about your son making it home for the holidays. I remember coming home from university for my grandmother's 65th birthday a few years ago and surprising her. I will never forget the look on her face for as long as I live.

Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays! 

I did see someone spiking the eggnog in Cafe Chez Marc, but they will go nameless. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve. Yes, the "spiked eggnog" was immediated tossed, as we are an alcohol-free establishment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc. I think I will be up for a while catching up with some old friends that I have not spoken to for a while.


----------



## overkill

Well since I am still up at this hour of the morning, I have jumped into the kitchen and cooked up a nice breakfast for all. We have fresh coffee and tea, along with some hot apple cider. I have blueberry pancakes, sticky buns, NY and Montreal styled bagels, as well as bacon and eggs with some french toast. Eat til your heart's content  Cheers!


----------



## Cameo

Thanks for breakfast Steve, mmmmmnnn, french toast.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. I am off til the 2nd si trying to decide what is next on the reno agenda. Kitchen cupboards, floor, living room walls or computer room?

Living room walls are out til tree is gone.....check that off the list.
Sanding the floor..............maybe spring time when I can leave doors and windows open????????

That leaves cupboards and taking the wallpaper off the computer room walls...........should keep me busy. I had a sloth day yesterday and find that one day of doing nothing is quite enough. LOL

They are calling for a light dusting of snow and maybe some freezing rain today - hopefully that will hold off til I pick up my son from work and get my dog food for the puppers.

Have a great day all!

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the cider and bagels, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Welcome back. How about building a dog spa for Shayla?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone.

Jeanne do enjoy your time off and get some nice relaxation in as well as the reno work


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Woke up this morning to building security calling me to let me know that someone had smashed in a window of my car. Nothing was taken, so I'm staying home from work today to get the window replacement sorted out. Strangely, I'm not particularly upset by this... perhaps that's the joy of not going to work. 

In addition to my copper ceiling, I now have 2 green walls. Looks pretty good so far. I think I'll do a second coat while I'm home and then the trim on this part so I can push my bookcases back into place and have a usable living room again.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, nice to see all the activity this morning. Thanks for the great breakfast Steve. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. Thanks for my favourite blend of coffee Steve while I wake up. Sonal and Jeanne are making me feel guilty for being a sloth. 
Hopefully, it will pass


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Still sunny and -1C ............. but it is the calm before the storm. Starting tonight and going into Saturday, we shall have over a foot of wind-blown snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your car, Sonal. Luckily, you had nothing of value in the car at the time.


----------



## SINC

Sonal, that is a shame for a brand new car. Better you not let it bother you though. Take the high road every time!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a wise philosophy from a wise man (notice I did not say "wise old man").


----------



## Sonal

It would be an equal shame in my old car, Don, but what can you do? Glad it was just the window and nothing more.

The police were informed, they have someone on the security tape wandering around just before it happened, so that's about all anyone can do.

Called up some glass people to replace the window. They'll be here in roughly half an hour or so... I'm pretty happy that all of this will get sorted out in a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, my wife's car was broken into, but since she left the car door open, there was no broken glass. She did have her cell phone stolen.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Sonal, sorry to hear about your car incident. Lucky it was nothing worse for sure. Quiet night, girlfriend is under the weather so I have just been taking care of her this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to get up early to get an early start on shoveling the snow. When it comes out of the northeast, it is wet, heavy and drifts up against our front door. By dawn we should have about 15cm with another 25+cm throughout the day. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with the snow Marc. Perhaps it will be less severe than anticipated.


----------



## overkill

Take it easy out there Marc, hopefully it wont be as bad as it says.

Canadian Juniors seem to have started off from where they were last year with another couple of wins in the world jr tourny.

Will be waiting for saturday to watch their game against Sweden. Should be a good one.


----------



## Moscool

greetings sorry about brevity but this je types from ou iPod Great d'un ack on thé Shang properly next week


----------



## Moscool

On previous message w'as types in thé d'art with a french spell ceci...
eeeeeee


----------



## Moscool

forger it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Francois. I understood what you were trying to say. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Francois, I am getting much better at using my iPod touch for posting like this one, non?


----------



## medic03

Umm Don you should still be learning how to use your IPOD touch as I believe it was a christmas present that should have only come out 3 days ago...


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, maybe it was a Druid Christmas gift, which would have come on the 22nd. Or, it might have been a Hanukkah gift, coming sometime between Dec.4th to the 11th. Either way, it would have given him a great deal of time to learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow is now drifting over the car hoods, but I am letting it all go until the morning. No sense going out and trying to use a snow blower in these sorts of winds, with another 20+cm of snow to come.


----------



## Bolor

I feel your pain, Marc. We haven't gotten big dumps like you but we are getting 5-10 cms a day .... nearly every day. I'm just pushing it over to the side of the driveway and when there is enough, I'll blow it over the bank. It's much easier to push than to throw

Sorry to hear about your car Sonal. It's good to see that you're quite philosophical about the whole thing.


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Treena, maybe it was a Druid Christmas gift, which would have come on the 22nd. Or, it might have been a Hanukkah gift, coming sometime between Dec.4th to the 11th. Either way, it would have given him a great deal of time to learn.


somehow I think your trying to cover for your brother... I am not believing it methinks it never left his hands when he got a hold of it back in Nov...


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> somehow I think your trying to cover for your brother... I am not believing it methinks it never left his hands when he got a hold of it back in Nov...


AHA! That's where you would be wrong Treena. Once I had downloaded some TV episodes, some music videos and my iTunes library, I dutifully turned it in to the wife who wrapped it and put it under the tree (our daughter had her artificial tree set up downstairs) with the rest of the gifts.

I was dutifully "surprised" when I opened it in front of the family, but when I opened my daughter's gift and found a case for it, I was even more surprised.


----------



## medic03

Really? Well then Don I am impressed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, this is what I am going to do tomorrow morning. We got about 35cm, but the drifts are up to the middle of the car windows. Slow and steady with the snowblower will win the race.


----------



## Dr.G.

"somehow I think your trying to cover for your brother..." Treena, I am shocked. Surely you understand that "blood is thicker than water".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I popped in to put on the tea and coffee to brew while I do a bit of work on the blog this morning. Be back later.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee this morning Don, I am just going to slip in a bit of our old friend Mr. Baileys to start the day off nicely


----------



## Sonal

Thanks for the coffee, Don, but I am going to add in a bit of homemade gingerbread coffee mix... mostly molasses and spices. Yummy stuff.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Thanks for the coffee, Don, but I am going to add in a bit of homemade gingerbread coffee mix... mostly molasses and spices. Yummy stuff.


Well? C'mon! Give with the recipe. It sounds divine.


----------



## Sonal

The recipe for the mix: (I found this on allrecipes orginally.)

Ingredients:
1/2 cup molasses
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon ground ginger
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Mix it all up and let it sit for at least 10 minutes. It keeps in the fridge pretty well, so you can make it and use it up over a few days. 

Then add a heaping tablespoon or so to a cup of coffee, and add some cream. It's important to use cream even if you are normally a black coffee drinker, because it smooths out the flavours--milk doesn't work as well, though it's not bad.

The official recipe then recommends topping it with whipped cream and dusting it with cloves, but I don't usually bother. However, I often add about a teaspoon of cloves to the mix, or some nutmeg, or allspice--you get the general idea.

The last sip tends to be a bit gritty because of the ground spices.


----------



## SINC

Yum!

I'm off to the spice rack at the grocery store. (I'm fresh outta ginger.)

Thanks much!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I could use something warm/strong right now. Just spent 5 hours clearing the massive amounts of snow away from the back deck and my front driveway. Even with a snow blower it took me five hours to do my property and the driveways of four other neighbors. I am beat. Tomorrow, it all starts again with the forecast winter storm overnight. We shall see.

If I am not around for brunch, don't wait up for me.


----------



## Ena

Marc, from seeing the news I figured that you would be putting in a good few hours outside today. How about a mug of no-alcohol Glühwein ?

Am in the kitchen anyway prepping for lunch with friends tomorrow. Funnily enough I'm making ginger chicken. Fresh ginger is one of my favourite ingredients.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Ann. My wife was going to make ginger beef, Mongolian style, but changed her mind when she saw me crawl in from shoveling. She then came out and helped me with the neighbor's driveways.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glühwein is a great drink on a cold night. Thanks for the idea, Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to go make some Glühwein and call it a night. 15cm by noon tomorrow should keep me busy tomorrow morning, so I shall enjoy tonight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening everyone. It's been busy the past week, but Christmas was great. Both boys got spoiled and I got a Nikon D40 for Christmas. I have two SLR's but this is the first Digital one. Maybe now I can start posting some quality photos in the photography thread.

Good luck with the snow Marc.

That recipe sounds good Sonal. Any chance there's sugar free Molasses?

How's the ankle(?) Ann?


----------



## Moscool

Hey let's try again,this time with the correct version of predictive text...

Congrats on your digital camera MP. I assume that you already have many lenses from your existing SLRs. Lightroom is the next thing you will want, or Elements if you need to build up a budget. Enjoy!:clap:


----------



## MaxPower

Moscool said:


> Hey let's try again,this time with the correct version of predictive text...
> 
> Congrats on your digital camera MP. I assume that you already have many lenses from your existing SLRs. Lightroom is the next thing you will want, or Elements if you need to build up a budget. Enjoy!:clap:


Unfortunately, all of my lenses are Minolta. And as we all know Minolta has gone the way of the Dodo with their Camera division. So my lenses will not work with the D40 and I now have to build up my lens collection again. But if I need a speciality lens, I am going to give Lens Lenders a try.

Fortunately though, I have Aperture and Photoshop, so I am set in that area.


----------



## MaxPower

I forgot to mention that I have some extra strong coffee on this morning as well as the tea. I made a nice hearty breakfast of bacon, eggs, sausage, toast and hash browns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the "hearty" breakfast, Warren. I shall need it to tackle all the snow that is again in my driveway. Only 15cm, but the strong winds blew drifts to the height where I cannot see any of the tires on our cars.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thanks for the brekkie Warren. Just what I needed this morning to fire up my creative juices.


----------



## Ena

Thanks for the coffee Warren. Big lunch on the menu so a bowl of meusli will keep me going until then.

Heading back to work tomorrow for four hours as an extra helper. My ankle has almost the normal range back with only slight swelling. Will be going to physio on Thursday after work. Don't think I mentioned it before but physio gave me a great tip. To help with swelling I've been wearing tight knee-high socks as a kind of light support hose. Dollar type stores have a great selection.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. Had a late night, so the coffee is very appreciated right now.

Unfortunately, Warren, there is no such thing as sugar free molasses, but blackstrap molasses is less sweet and relatively healthy as it is full of minerals.


----------



## medic03

Ena said:


> Don't think I mentioned it before but physio gave me a great tip. To help with swelling I've been wearing tight knee-high socks as a kind of light support hose. Dollar type stores have a great selection.


That is a good tip Ann, I have been told that one before. I sometimes have to stand for long periods of time at work in steel toe/shank shoes and my feet ache something terrible. Compression socks that you buy from the pharmacy are $80.00 I may try the socks from the dollar store.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Ann. Take care of your foot and it shall take care of you.


----------



## Moscool

Evening all
I think I'm slowly getting the hang of this thing. Two thumb typing I'd still a distant hope. Not sure if the bottle of 45% Alsacian schnapps next to me is helping or not 

The jazz thru the headphones and the cigar certainly are!

Spent the hols in gay Paree with the family. As beautiful as ever. Highly was eating Bambi and going to a great design exhibition. I'll bring back some goodies. Watch this space...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Francois. You shall ring in the New Year for us in Europe, and I shall do it for all of us here in North America. Less than 23 hours now. I shall be at a party, so someone else will have to lower the ball at The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did not realize how late it was. Just got in from another party. Saw one of the doxies from our first litter. He made such a fuss when he saw Deborah and yours truly. Good old Figgy Duff.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee, fruit and cereal are now ready at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. I will be pleased to lower the ball in The Shang tonight as Ann is working. With luck, she might get home a few minutes before midnight. If it is later, as it has been the past few nights, I shall do the ball drop on my own.


----------



## Ena

Off to work I go on a frosty morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. Brunch tomorrow would be good as well, in that I shall be out shoveling once again. With tonight's snow, we shall pass the 140cm mark, just shy of 5 feet .............. which shall be surpassed with the blizzard predicted for Wed. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's a New Year's gift of friendship from all of us here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## overkill

Happy New Years to all in The Shang. Off very shortly for a party with my girlfriend. Hope everyone has a nice evening and lots of fun! Cheers!


----------



## medic03

Well there is only a few hours left in 2007. Hope everyone has a safe, healthy and prosperous New Year! Marc, you'll reach there first so let the rest of us know what happens :heybaby: Actually, Moscool you should be there already eh?


----------



## SINC

And I will be next to last in Canada. Drat!

Oh well, takes more beer to wait that long.


----------



## SINC

The ball has now dropped in the Shang. We wait for it to bounce out west. 

Happy New Year all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks, Don, for lowering the ball. Just got home about 10 minutes ago. Took 20 minutes to drive just a few blocks. Windblown snow and sleet are making driving hazardous. Still, I am home now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

Glad you made it safely at home Marc. Nice New Years out here in Ontario with the snow falling lightly outside. Don you have 32 minutes to go. Afraid I shall not be online to wish you well. Night everyone!


----------



## SINC

Night Treena. I'm just hoping Ann makes it home in the next 20 minutes. Wouldn't want to have to kiss that damn dog of my daughter's, the only company I have tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. From the look on Don's face (you know, his sheepish smile), Ann made it home for his midnight kiss. Kudos, mon frere.

I trust that everyone is ready to start the new year off on a healthy foot. Coffee, tea, fruits and cereals are again being served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Happy New Year Shangers!

Ann indeed made it home with four minutes to spare. Now, where's that coffee?


----------



## Cameo

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!*


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone, and happy new year!


----------



## Ena

Happy New Year and all the best for 2008!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Jeanne, Sonal, and Ann.


----------



## Bolor

G'day all.
Happy new year to one and all. I hope 2008 is a happy and prosperous year for all the shangers


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone and Happy New Year to all! Hope everyone is having a great start to the new year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob and Steve. Bob, add good health for one and all to your happiness and prosperity wish. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Hi all, it's just me, the home alone guy again tonight.

The silence is deafening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I could easily send along an octet of doxies to bark, howl or just wander about your house looking for a warm spot or some badgers.


----------



## SINC

Well, I do have "that dog" with me. And he is enough for me as he has been OK tonight. Fast asleep.


----------



## SINC

Crystal just got home after dropping her brother off at the airport for his 8:00 flight back to Halifax. Still alone though as she went right to bed after a short night and long day. She did take "that dog" with her though.


----------



## overkill

First day of the new year is about to come to a close and one more day of vacation left until back to work on Thursday. Going to finish up some errands tomorrow and try and relax as much as possible. Some how I feel that a two day work week will still feel like a full work week


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Seems like a quiet day starting off for all. Fresh coffee and tea is ready along with some crepes with fresh toppings of your choice. Cheers!


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Ta for the coffee and crepes Steve. I've stuck the crepes in the 'fridge to have for lunch after the half day at work. Nice change from hard boiled egg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Steve, Ann, et al. 

Don, now that "that dog" is gone, you need some nice herbal tea and a doxie puppy or two to calm your nerves.


----------



## SINC

Good day all. I am meeting today with three fellow bloggers here in the city to discuss some strategy. Their strategy that is. Since my blog enjoys ten time the traffic or more of their blogs they want to pick my brain.

I told them they are welcome to try, but there isn't much left.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you have a fine blog .............. and an even finer brain. Don't sell yourself short. Now, all we have to do is make you a true dog lover, and you would be perfect.


----------



## Ena

Evening all. Just in from washing the car. Ducking out now to avoid the snowballs being lobbed my way


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, hopefully, the snowballs did not hit the car. Do you folks have much snow on the ground?


----------



## Moscool

Evening all and belated happy new year! Just back from the long drive from Paris. We're expecting snow in the morning: not a big deal for all usual Shangers, but enough of a novelty here to get the children excited. 

BTW, anybody knows how to bookmark this thread so that it always shows the last page? Stumped so far...


----------



## Ena

Marc, no there is no snow here. Mild and pleasant day so no risk of water freezing on car. I was suggesting that the snowbound Shangers might be tempted to send some snow my way for being able to wash my car in January.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Francois. Glad to see you back once again. Watched "V for Vendetta" with my son, and he pointed out all of the London spots he visited during his semester in Harlow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we could send you some snow if you want. We now have had just under 5 feet of snow fall since Dec.1st, 2007. Might I suggest the 12-tonne package, with includes snow, hail, sleet and frozen drizzle?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

Morning, with the holidays slowly coming to an end I think I am just going to whip up a fruit salad. Coffee and tea as always are hot and fresh on the sideboard.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Treena, thanks for the coffee. I will need it on my first day back at work from the holidays. Is it Christmas yet?


----------



## SINC

Morning Treena and Steve, The fruit will go just fine with my coffee this morning, thanks.

I have lots to do today, so later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Treena, Don, and Steve. Thanks for the fruit, Treena. Much appreciated on this sunny and cold afternoon.


----------



## Bolor

I see someone left some bagels. That will go nicely with the fruit salad and some Bolor Special (the strong one):clap: 
Marc, I made enough Bolor Special for those of us suffering in a deep freeze. -17 does not qualify however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, we are currently at -15C with the windchill, but only -5C with the air temps. Still, I love the Bolor Special Doxie blend (which is long, strong and full bodied).


----------



## Bolor

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I even add a bit of my special ingredient and it is then called "Block and Tackle", which means if you can drink a mug and still walk the doxies a city block, you can then tackle anything a St.John's winter can throw at you.


----------



## SINC

A post live from the local on my iPod Touch


----------



## overkill

Don you just gave me something to try when I get home as well. Got myself an iPod Touch for Christmas and have not tried to post here yet!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you should start a new blog -- "On the Road with Dr. Don". Carry a reverse GPD so that we can track where you are within a meter or two, and off you go to do battle against injustice and insanity. Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Don you just gave me something to try when I get home as well. Got myself an iPod Touch for Christmas and have not tried to post here yet!


Steve, I use my Telus web mail outlet to get and reply to e-mails even though there is no mail on the Touch. Works fine.

Posting is a bit of a challenge because of the small screen, but if you learn to do the "spread" trick with your thumb and first finger, you can make posts. Not the way I would want to all the time, but works well enough in a pinch.


----------



## Dr.G.

"On the Road with Dr. Don"

Chapter One.

It was the best of times ........... it was the wurst of times. Typing is difficult on the iPod Touch, which makes spelling miscues common. Still, I shall soldier on, telling one and all about the world as I see it these days.


----------



## SINC

Chapter Two:

Never lose the faith.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee and tea ready for all on this glorious TGIF. We also have some bagels fresh from the oven with an assortment of toppings for them.

Thanks for the tip Don, I shall try actually posting through the website. I am getting some good speed through my wireless connection and the touch seems to render pages quite quickly.


----------



## overkill

posting from my iPod touch ~ good morning again


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve and Don. I have taken all sticky buns out of the Cafe for health and sticky-fingers-on-the-iPod reasons.


----------



## Dr.G.

"On the Road with Dr. Don"

Chapter Three 

As I roam the streets of this fine city, many people come up to me and ask me for advice on various matters. I am touched that they consider my ideas and opinions worthy of their consideration. They seem to enjoy these moments, as I know I do, since it is the direct communication with people that we most feel connected with the real world. I say to each of these newly found friends the same parting words -- "carpe diem".


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Today is "Silly Bugger" day here in Alberta.

That is to say a few old friends from various parts of the metro area meet in downtown Edmonton to consume food and drink and generally make silly buggers of themselves by over indulgence.

Come to think of it, it's a gift really.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, enjoy your day. Have a pint for me. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

"On the Road with Dr. Don"

Chapter Four

Silly Bugger Day has turned me into a Silly Blogger. I am posting more and more humorous stories and jokes in my blog. Of course, making people smile and laugh is just as important as helping to share with them some ideas that I feel are important for people to understand. 

Did you hear the one about the three doxies that walk into a bar during Silly Bugger's Day and asked for a ................... Wait, maybe that should be did you hear the one about the three New Yorkers who .................. no, that's not correct. I shall have to wait for Silly Doxies Day to tell the first story.


----------



## MLeh

Thought I'd take the opportunity to say 'Happy 2008' to everyone here. My life has been fairly hectic, although this week has been fairly slow, allowing me to get caught up with a few things. I expect the pace to pick back up again next week and I'll be off hither and yon again.

A much belated Thank You to Francois for his hospitality when I visited. It was a pleasure to meet you, and I am enjoying the book. The rest of the trip was relatively productive, and I even got a new pair of gloves for Christmas to replace the one I lost at the Science Museum. I won't bore you with all the details of the food poisoning I picked up - suffice it to say that the people I met (for the first time ever) at the meetings will probably remember me as pale with no appetite and having a penchant for running off to the toilet and throwing up. (Way to make a great first impression, eh?) Instead of spending the weekend hiking in the Beacons as planned, I was being fed chicken soup in Cardiff. All in all a very _memorable_ trip.  

Hope everyone here is healthy and happy and has a great 2008. Over and out.

-Elaine


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. Welcome home.


----------



## Ena

Elaine, great to see you. 

Yet another windy day on the coast. The new normal. 

Back work on Monday on full time hours.

(Posting from the only device in my possession capable of doing so; desktop 'puter)


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. Glad to see that your able to work again full-time.


----------



## Bolor

Nice to see you Elaine. Too bad about the upset tummy but like most things that too passes. 

Ann, I hope all goes well on your first full day back. Like you, I only have a desk-top to post with ... works for me.

We are bracing for warmer weather and rain. That is not normal for us.:yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

We are under a severe temperature watch as the temps are currently -12C with a windchill of -19C. The temps are going down even further, which, as Bob says, "is NOT normal for us".


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just sent this to me --

"The following is the philosophy of Charles Schultz, the creator of the "Peanuts" comic strip. You don't have to actually answer the questions. Just read the e-mail straight through, and you'll get the point.

1. Name the five wealthiest people in the world.
2. Name the last five Heisman trophy winners.
3. Name the last five winners of the Miss America Contest.
4. Name ten people who have won the Nobel or Pulitzer Prize.
5. Name the last half dozen Academy Award winners for best actor and actress.
6. Name the last decade's worth of World Series winners.

How did you do?

The point is, none of us remember the headliners of yesterday. They are not second-rate achievers. They are the best in their fields. But the applause dies. Awards tarnish. Achievements are forgotten. Accolades and certificates are buried with their owners.

Here's another quiz. See how you do on this one:
1. List a few teachers who aided your journey through school.
2. Name three friends who have helped you through a difficult time.
3. Name five people who have taught you something worthwhile.
4. Think of a few people who have made you feel appreciated and special.
5. Think of five people you enjoy spending time with.

Easier?

The lesson: The people who make a difference in your life are NOT the ones with the most credentials, the most money, or the most awards. They are the ones who care.

Share this with those who have made a difference in your life.

I just did!"

Thought you all might like this little piece. Paix, mes amis.

As the old saying goes here in St.John's, "In Canada, we should not worry about the world coming to an end at midnight, since it is already tomorrow in St. John's."


----------



## SINC

I received these words of wisdom today:

If most people said what's on their minds, they'd be speechless.

An argument is two people trying to get the last word in first.

When most people put in their two cents worth, they're not overcharging.

The man who has everything is envious of the man who has two of everything.

A masochist is someone who paints himself into a corner and then applies a second coat.

Ever notice how people who say, 'that's the way the ball bounces' are usually the one who dropped it?


Kinda liked them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good ones, Don. Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to the weekend. Tea and fresh coffee awaits along with a Saturday buffet. Help yourself to every goodie imaginable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Thanks for the buffet, Don.


----------



## Ena

Good day from a calm for a change Victoria. 

Don, thanks for the buffet with so many choices. I enjoyed the slice of buttered bread spread with chocolate sprinkles. Many years ago when I was in Holland that was one of the things on the breakfast table. I have one now and again when the craving strikes.


----------



## SINC

Ann, that is the great part about my anything imaginable buffets. I miss no one's favourite this way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. First one up should make a fine brunch for us all. Since it is already Sunday where Francois is living, it might be him ............... or me ................ or Steve ................... or Don. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Don is going to sleep in tomorrow morning. Until at least 7:00 a.m.

Or maybe not. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

NOT! Been up since 4:00 a.m., but I got a lot done this morning. Might just sneak back to bed soon though. Enjoy your lazy Sunday folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I honor of Don's early morning nap, I shall prepare one of his "anything imaginable buffets" for our Sunday brunch. This way, we all get what we want and when we want it on this fine morning.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Woke up to a very foggy sunday morning. Did all the chores and tasks yesterday, so should be a day of relaxation today. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. You could come on over and help me with some of my chores if you are so inclined. Or, you could just relax on this quiet Sunday.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc. Much needed this morning. My own fault really. Stayed up too late knowing I had to get up with the boys this morning.

Foggy day here as well with temps starting to rise. We are expected to be at 10°C by Tuesday. The snow will definitely be gone by then.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: :yawn: :yawn: 

That's better, another couple of hours sleep works wonders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, we would need at least a month of +10C temps to get rid of all the snow we had just in December. We are currently on a pace for 23 feet of snow, which would easily break the record of 21 feet of snow set in 2000-01. That year, I was able to make a snowball from the remaining snow that was under my back deck ............... on Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. You are just now ready for an afternoon nap. That should get you right back on schedule ................. on Newfoundland time.


----------



## Ena

Count me in as an afternoon nap taker. One of life's simple pleasures. 

Where I do my groceries has had its aisles rearranged again. I think it's a plot to make the customer slow down and buy more.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Where I do my groceries has had its aisles rearranged again. I think it's a plot to make the customer slow down and buy more.


The last time I went to Superstore, (I call it Stupid Store), I found they had once again rearranged all the aisles. This time though, they did something they have never done before. The steel support posts that hold up the roof are now in the centre of the aisles, not buried within the displayed goods like they used to be. Shopping now reminds me of slalom skiing. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is why I always go with a list of things we need. I go up and down the aisles, and learn where everything is as I pick up things on my list ............ until they move everything about once again. Still, I let my list guide me and don't get anything that is not on the list.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Me too, long day. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Glad to see all of my brothers and sisters back online again from their vacations. An everything buffet is ready when you are this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and everyone.

A busy week ahead means I have to get an early start.

Later . . .


----------



## Ena

Morning Marc, Sinc and all. Off to work a regular shift starting at 0700.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with the foot today Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Ann. I trust that they will let you rest your foot if need be ............ or wear slippers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Ena

Thanks Sinc and Marc for the wishes. Did have a good day at work and ankle isn't complaining. Didn't put any of the male resident's pants or undies on back to front either


----------



## medic03

Morning everyone, hot fresh coffee, tea and orange juice are on the side board. I ordered in some danishes and croissants as a treat for Tuesday morning. Enjoy! 
Ann, glad to hear the ankle is doing better. as for the 'pants and undies' I am sure the male residents are really happy that you put them on the right way too


----------



## overkill

Good morning Treena and all. Thanks for the coffee. I am enjoying this little warm front that we have had for the past couple of days. I will for sure miss it when winter decides to come back again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast, Treena.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mild here in St.John's this morning, with +3C and a bit of sun.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and thanks for the coffee.

I ran across this yesterday and decided it suit me to a tee:

I am now, probably for the first time in my life, the person I have always wanted to be. Oh, not my body! I sometime despair over my body, the wrinkles, the baggy eyes, and the sagging butt. And often I am taken aback by that old person that lives in my mirror (who looks like my mother!), but I don't agonize over those things for long.

I would never trade my amazing friends, my wonderful life, my loving family for less gray hair or a flatter belly. As I've aged, I've become more kind to myself, and less critical of myself. I've become my own friend.

I don't chide myself for eating that extra cookie, or for not making my bed, or for buying that silly cement gecko that I didn't need, but looks so avante garde on my patio. I am entitled to a treat, to be messy, to be extravagant. I have seen too many dear friends leave this world too soon; before they understood the great freedom that comes with aging.

Whose business is it if I choose to read or play on the computer until 4 AM and sleep until noon?

I will dance with myself to those wonderful tunes of the 50, 60 and 70's, and if I, at the same time, wish to weep over a lost love ... I will.

I will walk the beach in a swim suit that is stretched over a bulging body, and will dive into the waves with abandon if I choose to, despite the pitying glances from the jet set. They, too, will get old.

I know I am sometimes forgetful. But there again, some of life is just as well forgotten. And I eventually remember the important things.

Sure, over the years my heart has been broken. How can your heart not break when you lose a loved one, or when a child suffers, or even when somebody's beloved pet gets hit by a car? But broken hearts are what give us strength and understanding and compassion. A heart never broken is pristine and sterile and will never know the joy of being imperfect.

I am so blessed to have lived long enough to have my hair turning gray, and to have my youthful laughs be forever etched into deep grooves on my face. So many have never laughed, and so many have died before their hair could turn silver.

As you get older, it is easier to be positive. You care less about what other people think. I don't question myself anymore. I've even earned the right to be wrong.

I like being old. It has set me free. I like the person I have become. I am not going to live forever, but while I am still here, I will not waste time lamenting what could have been, or worrying about what will be.

And I shall eat dessert every single day. (But only if I feel like it.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. I shall save this one for future reassurances that one is only as old as one feels. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Carex

Boo.


----------



## SINC

WOW!

Long time no hear from indeed!

How are ya?


----------



## Carex

I'm doing well. Good to see most of the regulars are still around and posting. Seems I need a few to catch up!!


----------



## SINC

You do indeed Scott. Glad to hear you are hale and hearty. Welcome home.


----------



## Ena

Scott!! Yay! Happy New Year


----------



## Carex

Happy New year to all. I have a giant box of french truffles here that I am having trouble getting through. They are damn good, especially for sharing.


----------



## SINC

I see you've moved across the chuck.


----------



## Carex

Been on this side since I started posting here laddy. Memory is the first thing to go. Folks have followed recently though. Seems the Traders leaving town and getting poached by St. Albertites was the last straw!!


----------



## SINC

I could have sworn you were in Victoria before. Hmmm.

As for the Traders, our dense city council bribed them and they took the bait. Now their fancy new arena is losing over $2 mill a year and bills are mounting for local tax payers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Scott. The doxies were howling at tonight's new moon, which was strange. Now I know why. I trust that you shall not become a stranger for this long ever again. Paix, mon ami. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> I could have sworn you were in Victoria before. Hmmm.
> .


Now I'm foncused  I live in Victoria and it's on Vancouver Island ?


----------



## SINC

Ah, I see, I stopped reading after "Vancouver" and missed the word "Island" on the next line below your avatar.

Whaddaya expect when you play hooky from The Shang so long? 

Silly me.


----------



## Carex

Yes, all is well and I shant stay away so long this time. I do miss those doxies!! Never thought I would say that.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, October 6, 2006 until today is quite a spell.

Nevertheless, it is good to see you back.


----------



## MaxPower

Nice to hear from you again Scott. Don't be a stranger again. OK?


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren and all who will follow. I'm off to get a couple hours work done. Have a good day folks.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Seems I need to be wearing iron boots today as the winds are pretty strong outside.


----------



## Carex

Howdy howdy howdy from the west. Clear and cool this morning. Hate it when it hovers around 0C; need to scrape the windows. Not something we are used to out here really.


----------



## SINC

Ran across this clipping today. It's food for thought . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Scott, the doxies are there for you anytime you feel down and need a bit of comfort.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. When you think of it, that is a unique way to get the police to your home ASAP.


----------



## Carex

I hope that the pups are around when I am feeling up as well!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, you are one of the favorites for ALL eight doxies, adults and pups. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Carex

Are they doxies or rabbits???


----------



## Bolor

Good to see you again Scott and a Happy New Year to you. 
It does seem as though the Doxies breed like rabbits. I think there were two more litters since you took that extended vacation from the Shang.
In any event, it's good to see you back


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, Daisy had a second litter of pups on May 20th. She had 8 pups. One went to Vancouver, one to Regina, two to Mount Pearl, NL, one to Wabush, NL, one to downtown St.John's, and we kept two of the pups. So, now we have Daisy (the mother of both litters), Jack and Abby (Daisy's half-brother and sister), Fanny (her father, Zorro, was the father of the second litter), Casey and Rosie (pups from the first litter), and then there are Bridgett and Gracie, pups from the second litter.


----------



## Ena

Marc, is all that info about your doxies from memory? If so, well done! 

Bittersweet news at work today. Five people are retiring ahead of the budget cuts in April. Good for them being able to get out before the work load increases but we'll miss them. There was a budget cut in August too. Heavy sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, hopefully, it won't mean more work for you. You need to rest your foot.

Amazing is not knowing their names, but know who is who. People were amazed when we were able to not only name the adults, but then to rattle off the names of the 6 pups in the first litter or the 8 pups in the second litter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Carex

I'm shutting the door and turning out the lights. Of course, you are always welcome as the door is not locked but there is a terrific snow storm tonight. See you in the am.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. An "All you "Want" buffet is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for being our late night door keeper, Scott. Much appreciated, mon ami.


----------



## Carex

Well I do have the advantage of the Pacific time zone in the evening. You of course, being 4 1/2 hours ahead of me, are the designated morning host!!


----------



## SINC

Good day all. My internet connection was AWOL this morning. took me a while to find it.


----------



## Bolor

G'day all. Just popped in for a Bolor Special then heading back outside to try to enjoy our one day of "acceptable" weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, we now have 11 different blends of the Bolor Special, but yours, The Original Bolor Bob Special, endorsed by Bolor Bob himself, is our best seller. Enjoy your lifetime free supply of this fine hot drink on those cold Timmins mornings/afternoons/evenings/nights. We are also experimenting on a frozen blend of this drink for your summer comfort as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, I am not always the first one in at the Cafe Chez Marc. Steve, Don, et al, are, at times, in before yours truly. Still, our crack doxie watchdog team is alert and ready to spring into action at a moments notice. No one walks upstairs into the private room for Shang regulars without first passing by these highly trained attack dogs. Notice the look of terror they convey for one as they walk up these stairs .................


----------



## Sonal

Great Scott, it's Scott! Good to see you.

Hi everyone.


----------



## Carex

Those dogs would strike fear into the hearts of the most brave. Who would dare?


----------



## SINC

Not me, they don't call me "chicken man" for nothing ya know.


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> Those dogs would strike fear into the hearts of the most brave. Who would dare?


He who dares, wins?  

Question. What months should I request for my 42 days of annual leave? Have to be booked by Feb 1st. Want to know when it's not going to be raining here. :lmao:


----------



## Carex

42 days!!! Yikes, that is two months of holidays. Take a trip to south american starting on Feb 1!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, we have a new crew watching the upstairs lounge now. Gracie and Bridget are the two smiling and Tootsie (now called Lucy) was sold to a loving family in downtown St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the doxies love you too much to ever attack you.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would love to spend over a month in Cuba. I was there for only 7 days, and now we can't afford to return. So, go and enjoy the warmth. Of course, we don't get much rain here in St. John's in Feb. ............. only lots of snow, hail, ice pellets, sleet, freezing drizzle and freezing fog.


----------



## SINC

"I would love to spend over a month in Cuba. I was there for only 7 days, and now we can't afford to return."

Spent it all on dog food have you Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the dogs eat what they can catch and kill. Nothing artificial for them. They are able to hunt as a pack of 8 now, since the pups are 7 1/2 months old now. I have a feeling that they are terrorizing the neighbors and extorting fresh meat from these people. The meat they bring home looks too well cut to have been caught on the hoof.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I can only hope you bought them their own backyard BBQ for the spoils of the hunt.


----------



## overkill

TGIF everyone! Coffee and tea ready to go along with some fresh bagels. Sorry I have not been around much this week. Its pretty much been my nose in my work and getting home to just fall asleep, and wake again to do it all over


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, thanks for the coffee. I have been working on the Blog for the past couple of hours and can really use one now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I had the Summit 6 Burner - Model S-640 (6 stainless steel burners totalling 60,000 BTU's, 8,000 BTU smoker burner and s/s smoker box, 10,600 BTU infrared rear mounted rotisserie burner) when there were 6 doxies. Now, I have to wait for Summit to come out with an 8 burner model.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve and Don. Work is the name of the game today for us all.


----------



## SINC

Marc, when you get the eight burner model keep it far from the house so it does not melt the siding.


----------



## Carex

Are you kidding, fire that baby up!! The more BTU's the better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we built a special BBQ "shed" (I don't think that 1300 square feet is a shed, but that is what we call the structure) which is for their "cook outs" (even though they are not outside). After such a meal, they relax in their "doxie spa", which was built around the model of the Playboy Mansion Grotto, without the deep water ............... or the Playboy bunnies. Now you see why we have no money for a vacation ................. especially once their "play room" (all 4974 square feet of it) is completed. It will have a circular treadmill so that they can get their walking exercise without going outside, a play area with all sorts of toys, a quiet area, a relaxation area, a nap area and an assortment of exercise equipment. 

I am wondering if our doxies are getting both spoiled and soft? Still, I was amazed at the sirloin tips they were able to "kill" last night and bring home for all of us to have a fine meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, Broil King has a 413,000 BTU, 20 burner model in development (the mounted rotisserie burner can do a full Alberta steer), but we think that that might be a bit of overkill. I am waiting for their 97,000 BTU, 10 burner model due out this summer.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> (the mounted rotisserie burner can do a full Alberta steer), but we think that that might be a bit of overkill.


Surely you are not considering putting Steve on the BBQ are you?


----------



## Ena

Marc, I can't imagine how much you pay in property taxes. I think that in BC one loop hole is to have your property designated as a hobby farm and taxes are less.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Steve could be a guest at our table for dinner, but he would never BE dinner for us or the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think that in BC one loop hole is to have your property designated as a hobby farm and taxes are less." Ann, you hit it on the head. Our home is 3500 square feet and that is taxed at the normal mil rate for here in St.John's. However, anything else is part of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, where we raise our doxies. We have a registered kennel (Harbour Deep) and our own website HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS and we even help to train and groom the doxie pups that are living in the St.John's area. Most of the pups are in loving homes with no other animals. Thus, they tend to lose their pack mentality to hunt and kill. Thus, we take the pups back for a week or so to get them back into the fold of highly trained attach doxies. We have sent a few of our adult doxies to the "Shock and Paws" program in the US. 
New Attack Dog


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - police dog training. STRONG DOGS!!! The French know how to train attack dogs. Sadly, doxies can't jump this high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Looks and acts like an albino doxie puppy.


----------



## Carex

Marc, yes, no sense overdoing it. However, we could likely bring enough people together to do a steer so what the heck!


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, my wife is from Alberta, and her father once raised prize winning cattle. He then went on to work in the oil industry and to raise Black Labs. Now that she has come to St. John's, I make healthy meals by using the wok she brought with her. My stir fry chicken and veggies can't be beaten when it comes to being health-wise while tasting great.


----------



## doole

Love the doxies. Grew up with a short-hair mini, Sophie, God rest her.

Smartest dog I ever knew, next to my current clever boy, Dylan. (An extremely enthusiastic black standard schnauzer.)


----------



## SINC

Hi doole, and welcome to The Shang. Nice to see a fellow westerner aboard.

As for the regulars, I'll have you know that Ann worked today, so I made bread this afternoon. The house reeks of it and I am lounging in the good smells of childhood.

Reminds me of the days back in the 50s when I munched on a piece of my Mom's home made bread and watched that Indian Chief on the test pattern before we ever saw real television. Seems to me we watched that test pattern for about a month before anything moved on that little b & w screen.


----------



## Dr.G.

doole, welcome to The Shang. Have some free tea and/or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc, on me. Take care not to step on any sleeping doxies. They are standard wirehaired dachshunds. We breed them ........... and they own us.

HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, growing up in NYC, the home of early TV in the late 40s and early 50s, I grew up with TV. There always seemed to be something of interest on one of the seven stations we received in those early days of TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We are now serving an all you can eat and anything you want buffet at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## doole

Top o' the mornin Doc, yes I know about not stepping on dogs. My big bugger is jet black and never makes a sound, (he's a bit of a predator) so now I've got radar.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, doole et all. Welcome to the weekend. Got to run do some work on the Blog. bbl.


----------



## doole

Hey Doc, I was down your way a couple of years ago: went on a dive trip and stayed at the Ocean Quest, down Conception Bay way. Damn good wreck diving out by Bell Island!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and doole. Yes, doole, the doxies are not called "carpet sharks" for nothing, which is why one needs to tread lightly when they are sleeping on the floor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doole, there are a great many sea kyackers and divers who come here to this part of Canada to experience the cold North Atlantic.


----------



## doole

You know though, you really ought to do something about this thing sitting in your harbour:


----------



## doole

(... actually I hasten to add it's in about 200 ft of water, out by the bell.) beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a German torpedo. They prowled around the St.John's harbor area, and even made a landing at Martin Bay in Labrador. 

1943 - German Submarine U-537 - Assorted Sources


----------



## doole

...also successfully torpedoed four ships, which is what makes the diving so neat.

Although apparently, they missed at least once.  

There's local legends about the landing party actually going to a movie in St. John's - ever heard that one?


----------



## doole

BTW, shake a paw with Dylan:


----------



## Dr.G.

doole, I had heard the legend, but did not believe it at the time. 

Cool dog. Dylan would get along well with the doxies.


----------



## doole

Well, hopefully. He's a bit of a tease but in an open area I'm sure all would be well.

The doxies are likely smart enough to turn it around on him, if I remember their ouvre correctly...

Hey! I'm a 'full citizen'! Another use for this thread...


----------



## Carex

A soggy west coast day here today. Need to get inside out of the rain and get some vittles. Mmmmm, coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

doole, stay here a bit longer and you shall have more posts than moi. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Scott. Rain here in St.John's as well this afternoon. Inside by the woodstove drying off the doxies, with my iBook and wifi to keep us all company.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife said that since I was getting the 8 doxies their own BBQ, she was going to get them a "small car" to drive around in to and from the vet. Not sure where I am going to park this vehicle. We actually bought it from our vet who has used all the money we have sent his way to buy a newer and bigger car.


----------



## Bolor

You have enough room in that car for another eight Doxies


----------



## medic03

Oh don't encourage him Bob I am sure Deb would be thrilled with another eight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, we have room for 25 doxies in that limo. However, I strongly agree with Treena. Yes, my wife Deborah would love another litter or two of doxies, but I would be hanging from the tree if we got any more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## doole

AFAIC, they deserve no less.


----------



## doole

Good night, and good luck...

:yawn:


----------



## MaxPower

Mording all. I hab a cold.

Just a stuffy nose and the sniffles. So I have been popping Cold FX and taking extra vitamin C in hops of stopping it before it gets worse.

Any way coffee, tea and out anything goes buffet is ready to go.

Sorry I haven't been in lately, with work and school, I hardly have enough time for anything these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine brunch buffet is ready when you are. 

Warren, I am sending over some homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express. It that does not help you, nothing will. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, Marc, et all.

I am busy preparing for a nice relaxing Sunday. I baked bread yesterday, so I think a big pot of home made soup is on the menu for lunch, followed by roast beef for supper. I do all the cooking on Sundays, not because I have to or anything, but rather because I enjoy making meals.

Warren, I hate to tell you, but you know why you got that cold don't you?

It was that post in the cold thread you ended with, "so far, so good".


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, count me in for lunch. I am a big fan of homemade bread and soup. I am making supper here, so I shall pass on that meal. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

I know Don. I jinxed myself. Serves me right for being a Smarty Pants.

I just finished making a big pot of Beef Stew myself, So I'll bring that in for lunch once it is done simmering. It may not be as good as it normally is, I'm a little rusty. I haven't made it in about two years.

After lunch, I am off to the ice rink to teach my oldest to skate. As a matter of fact, I will have to teach myself as well since I haven't been on the ice since I was in my teens. Hopefully skating is like riding a bike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Warren. I have not been on skates since the early 80s.


----------



## doole

New year, 2000 for me. Friends threw a party on the frozen Seine river at the back of their house. Put up a piñata.

Bunch of stoned boomers flailing about on the ice with sticks trying to hit the piñata. I wish someone had had the foresight to take a video. It was pretty apocalyptic.


----------



## Dr.G.

doole, God bless the baby boomers. They know how to keep things interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I spent the day moving snow further into my front garden to make room for the snow we are getting starting Monday night, and going on until Wed. morning. This could be a massive storm. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Marc, while I admire your penchant to "plan ahead" with your snow stockpile, I am glad it is you and not me who has to deal with that much snow.

Good luck mon amis. It appears you will need it.


----------



## overkill

Some sad news to start off the week as I found out that Dylan my labrador retriever is no longer with us. He was 14 years old and his body was no longer cooperating to the point that he could have an enjoyable life and my dad had to make the call yesterday. I wish I could have said bye to him on last time, but I know now that he is no longer suffering and can only thank him for all the joy and happiness that he has brought into everyone's life that he touched. If there was ever a description of what a perfect family dog should be, Dylan was the definition of it.

I will miss you dear friend. May you rest in peace.


----------



## SINC

Steve,

So sorry to hear of your loss. My sympathies.

You may find some comfort reading the tributes contained on this page:

Pet Loss - Poem List


----------



## overkill

Thank you Don for the link. I have read a couple and there are very powerful emotions behind each one.


----------



## doole

Sorry, Overkill. Pat on the back to your Dad too, for doing the brave, right thing.


----------



## overkill

Thank you doole. Yes my dad did do the right thing as difficult as it was. I could not imagine being in his shoes. We were pretty quiet over the phone last night when he called to give me the bad news and I know that it hit him hard as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I am so sorry to have read of your loss. Having lost 7 dogs since I was 8 years old, I wish I could say that time heals the wounds. It doesn't, but it does blunt the hurt a bit, and makes the memories fonder.

He is something someone sent me when we had to put our dear little Rootie down, at the age of 6. Paix, mon ami.

<Rainbow Bridge>


----------



## overkill

Thank you Marc. There are so many memories of Dylan that will stay with me forever and each one puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Sonal

I'm sorry to hear that, Steve. What a beautiful dog Dylan is.

The right thing is so often the hard thing.


----------



## Carex

Cherish the happy memories. House pets will get you every time with their short life spans. It is very hard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I let our Old English Sheepdog live until she was nearly 16 years of age, when she started to lose quality of life when she was 14 years of age. Keeping a dog going to avoid a difficult decision is not in the best interest of the dog. As I said, remember the good times you spent together and keep those to help make the tears a bit less salty. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Thank you everyone for your words of support. I know that the right decision was made. Marc you are absolutely correct in that we always have to put their best interests first.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, as hard as it must have been for your father to make that decision (I know, I have had to make it three times myself), it IS in the best interest of the dog. It is hard to watch a dog suffer, especially when this dog is still, in your memory, vibrant, happy and full of life. Still, these are the memories that will remain with you, and not the suffering Dylan. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## medic03

Steve, so sorry about your loss.


----------



## Ena

Steve, Dylan will always be with you. Rest well Dylan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ah, an early retirement is it Marc?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thank you again for your support. I always know I am among great friends here in The Shang. My dad and I are doing a little better now and your support is very much welcomed.

That being said, let get some hot coffee and tea on the stove along with some fresh sticky buns right out of the oven. Snow is back in the GTA this morning so looks like winter decided to pay us a visit finally in January.

Hope everyone has a good day. Cheers!


----------



## medic03

mmmmnn. Sticky buns. Perfect day for them thanks Steve. Any chance I can stay home from work and enjoy them?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve. Glad you are feeling a bit better about Dylan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, you may have my sticky buns. I need to lose weight. We had about 20cm of snow overnight. Now, we are expecting 15 to 25cm of new snow, mixed with freezing rain, freezing drizzle and ice pellets. A great day to stay indoors by the woodstove. At least the doxies can do this, since I have to be outside trying to stay ahead of the snow before it gets too heavy. I would rather go outside and shovel four inches of wet snow three times than to go outside and try to shovel a foot of wet and heavy snow. I might need some Bolor Special when I return even though it is not cold outside (-.5C). Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a white out blizzard here in Alberta.

Strong winds of 60 gusting 90 km/h expected today.

Drivers report area highways at zero visibility, RCMP advise against any travel.

Sticky buns, hot coffee and some work on invoicing clients are my order for the day.


----------



## overkill

Snow is falling very lightly right now, so I dont expect much accumulation today. Marc I hope everything is okay in your neck of the woods.


----------



## doole

We're getting the edge of Sync's blizzard. -20, gusting.

Refreshing! The dog had one of his hyper fits as soon as I got his boots off.

Still no 10.5.2 - what gives? tomorrow, maybe?


----------



## Ena

Greetings all from a chilly Victoria. Ankle is doing fine as well as the rest of me. Even better I didn't come home to a very drunk sounding message from the ex. like I did yesterday. Very strange to hear his voice and have him contact me after not hearing from him for ten years.


----------



## Bolor

Ann, what is chilly for you is downright balmy for us in northern Ontario.  
High today was -15 with sun. At least it stopped snowing for now. I won't have to dig out the car for my wife in the morning until Thursday:lmao: Then we start all over again.

I snuck in this morning for my Bolor Special and stick bun without anyone seeing me


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Spent over 6 hours in the emergency room with my wife. She fell on a patch of ice in the front garden trying to get one of the doxies out of a snow drift. Ice under over a foot of snow is still slippery. Amazingly, while she thought she had broken her leg, or damaged the knee severly, six X-rays found no damage. She is on crutches for the next week or so, and I have to care for her and the doxies. She is grateful not to have suffered severe damage to her leg. 

Luckily, I had shoveled as much as I could before her spill. The snow blower will take care of the rest tomorrow. We had about 27cm of snow, 5cm of ice pellets and freezing rain and freezing drizzle off and on throughout the day to make it good and heavy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

night marc from my iPod


----------



## medic03

Morning everyone, it appears that winter has returned to us here in southern ontario. Bright, crisp morning to start the day. Some Bolor special for those who warrant it and fresh regular stuff for the rest of us. I got up early and baked some muffins. Enjoy!


----------



## SINC

Morning Treena. I'll have the regular and leave the special for Bob.


----------



## Bolor

Sorry to hear of your wife's misfortune, Marc, but happy to hear there is no serious damage.

Thanks for making the Bolor Special Treena, and thanks Don for leaving it for me since I was out at 6:30 snow- blowing what the plow left for us at the end of the driveway. It was -26 this morning so a touch cool. I'm getting too old for this.
More snow starting tonight. That Alberta clipper is coming our way. sigh


----------



## doole

Bolor said:


> I'm getting too old for this.


Do what I do - hire a guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some Bolor Special would be fine this morning, although it is nearly 2C outside with some sun. We are going to get flurries for the next few days (flurries for us means snow up to 5 inches each day), and then we get pounded once again over the weekend. We are approaching the anniversary of our 83cm snowfall (albeit over a 30 hour period) which shut down St.John's for nearly two days. Luckily, if it hits this weekend, there will be no children going to school. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Later the same day greetings from Victoria. 

I'm having an X-ray tomorrow and there was a reminder message left on my answering machine today. Told me the time but to be there fifteen minutes before appointment time. It's not the first time I've had this happen and it always strikes me as a bit odd. Why don't they just assign a set time for a person to be at the office?


----------



## SINC

I always arrive at my doctor's office 15 minutes ahead of my appointment. I have never yet waited for 15 minutes. I am ushered into the examination room within five minutes of arrival and the doc himself appears in under five minutes.


----------



## Carex

but as with all medical appointments, the time is just a rough estimate which is rarely used. No sense getting there early in BC since I always end up waiting at least 1/2 hour to see the person I am supposed to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with Scott. I, like Don, always arrive about 15 minutes early. However, I am never seen sooner than 10 minutes late. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

night marc from the iPod


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Spent over 6 hours in the emergency room with my wife. She fell on a patch of ice in the front garden trying to get one of the doxies out of a snow drift. Ice under over a foot of snow is still slippery. Amazingly, while she thought she had broken her leg, or damaged the knee severly, six X-rays found no damage. She is on crutches for the next week or so, and I have to care for her and the doxies. She is grateful not to have suffered severe damage to her leg.
> 
> Luckily, I had shoveled as much as I could before her spill. The snow blower will take care of the rest tomorrow. We had about 27cm of snow, 5cm of ice pellets and freezing rain and freezing drizzle off and on throughout the day to make it good and heavy.


Sorry to hear of your wife's misfortune Marc.

Remember, you do have a PTA here and I am here to help where I can. besides it is good practice for me.

Sounds to me your wife got herself a nasty sprain. What did the Doctor prescribe? Was she taught how to use her crutches properly? If not let me know and I'll give you instructions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. -1C with a bit of sun as we prepare for tomorrow's sunshine ............. and this weekend's blizzard.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Fresh coffee and tea with NY and Montreal style bagels this morning.

Marc, sorry to hear about your wife. I do hope that she is doing much better today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the bagels, Steve. My wife loves Montreal-style bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the offer of help, Warren. No one showed her how to use the crutches. She looks like a drunken giraffe on roller skates when trying to get around the house. Of course, eight yapping doxies running all about might be a factor in this sort of utilization of the crutches.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I had a wee bit of trouble arriving here this morning, what with drunken giraffes and all to dodge.


----------



## (( p g ))

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the bagels, Steve. My wife loves Montreal-style bagels.


Montreal bagels have superhealing qualities. As does real smoked meat bought on the Main.


----------



## Ena

Ta for the coffee Steve. No quite so grumpy now after getting up early on a day off 

Marc, speedy recovery to your wife. Crutches are such an awkward and slow way to get about. Am such a klutz they were for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. My wife is getting around a bit better ever since I threw some smoked meat into the crates of the doxies and they all dove in to have an afternoon treat prior to their afternoon nap. Luckily, I work from home which helps when my wife needs help with something.

Thank you all for your well wishes for my wife. She was a Mac user before I was one back in the late 80s.


----------



## medic03

Affernoon everyone. Firff day off in a couple of weefs and had to go to the dentisf. Darm freezing jus won't go awayyy. I sound like a drunk giraffe. Marc, maybe your wife and I should pair up


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, you sound more like a doxie with two bones in her mouth. We should set up the Shang Clinic for the Walking Wounded. Hope your mouth is feeling better soon.


----------



## Carex

Shang clinic for the walking wounded would need a medic or a doctor. I have some first aid training and a terrific bedside manner.


----------



## doole

Carex said:


> Shang clinic for the walking wounded would need a medic or a doctor. I have some first aid training and a terrific bedside manner.


Gauging from what we have so far, it needs several.

I can teach CPR - that'll do for triage.


----------



## medic03

Well at the moment then the medic is the patient... not sure if I like that idea...


----------



## doole

My wife the nurse tells me they _never_ like that idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great. I shall be the doctor, and we have an array of nurses, physio practicioners, et al. I shall use the motto "Primum non nocere" as well as "In God we trust, all others pay cash". 

"If I fulfill this oath and do not violate it, may it be granted to me to enjoy life and art, being honored with fame among all men for all time to come; if I transgress it and swear falsely, may the opposite of all this be my lot."


The doctor is in ................ Next!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ena

I have the most important prerequisite for a nurse to have. Cold hands


----------



## SINC

Yep, I can confirm that. My wife the RN indeed has cold hands most of the time. Warm heart though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Don, I have warm hands and a heart that pumps ice water. I am steady when it comes to brain surgery or open heart surgery. I helped deliver 14 doxie puppies as well. 

Next .......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Triple bypass surgery in the morning and I have to try and clear away some snow before tomorrow's snow storm. We might have snow and sleet from Friday night until Sunday night. It will be messy. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Been a long day and just waiting to get settled for the evening, been running around a lot and looking forward to the weekend to hit the pause button a bit.


----------



## overkill

Night Marc, get a good nights rest before surgery tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

For a minute there, you two had me worried.


----------



## MaxPower

Greetings. Just taking a quick break from studying Human Disorders. Interesting but scary what these diseases can do to you. Wouldn't want any one of them except Maple Syrup Urine Disease. I can't make this stuff up. It is an actual disease where your urine smells like Maple Syrup. Google it if you don't believe me. I think it is quite lethal as well.

It's funny how I am being conditioned to look for certain things now. I was at the grocery store after school today and noticed an elderly woman accompanied by what I assumed was her daughter. I could immediately tell by just observing her that she had Parkinson's. I find myself noticing more and more how people are carrying themselves, if they are favouring a limb etc.


----------



## doole

Just don't start diagnosing yourself.  

Seriously, I've known any number of people who've turned themselves into hypochondriacs. Something to be aware of.


----------



## MaxPower

Don't worry about that. It's not my personality. I have enough to worry about with my diabetes. I do however have to be aware of any signs of complications due to that, and I wouldn't consider that hypochondria.

Why is my skin getting so itchy??


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> Why is my skin getting so itchy??


I'd guess that it would only become a worry if it meant you were about to have rapid hair growth, develop long pointy teeth and long nails.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> I'd guess that it would only become a worry if it meant you were about to have rapid hair growth, develop long pointy teeth and long nails.


Ann, you've obviously never seen Warren's picture taken in Texas, with his appendage in his hand, have you?

He's one dangerous looking guy in that particular "shot", although he has not posted it of late.

Have you Warren?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A breakfast buffet is now ready for any and all who wish to partake in this important meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

The bypass surgery went well, but it is sunny and -6C this morning, so I shall wait on the snow shoveling until later this afternoon.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Thanks for the buffet breakfast. I shall take a bit from here and a little from there.

TGIF to all who need it. Cheers!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Ann, you've obviously never seen Warren's picture taken in Texas, with his appendage in his hand, have you?
> 
> He's one dangerous looking guy in that particular "shot", although he has not posted it of late.
> 
> Have you Warren?


I probably won't post it either. I hardly have enough time these days to post as it is.

Why do you think Scott took so much time off?


----------



## Carex

Are you looking for an answer or is that rhetorical?


----------



## SINC

Morning boys. I've been so busy, I'm late for breakfast.


----------



## Bolor

Carex said:


> Are you looking for an answer or is that rhetorical?


yes


----------



## Carex

^^^^
Smarty pants!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Don. Yes, you are a bit late for breakfast. The sun is setting here in St.John's. Not many clouds today, so we have had a full day of sunshine.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> Are you looking for an answer or is that rhetorical?


Rhetorical. If you remember the whole weredoxie episodes


----------



## Dr.G.

"Rhetorical. If you remember the whole weredoxie episodes." Warren, with the Jan. full moon only four nights away, I would not kid with Scott re the werewolf episodes. As McCoy said to Capt. Kirk, "Jim, I am a simple country doctor and I cannot deal with cases of weredoxies." So, we should let sleeping doxies lie, n'est pas? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## doole

Dr.G. said:


> As McCoy said to Capt. Kirk, "Jim, I am a simple country doctor and I cannot deal with cases of weredoxies."


Funny - I remember it as: "For the dear love of God Jim, I'm a bricklayer, not a weredoxie!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

doole, that was Spock when the plant sprayed him with "happy pollen" and he fell in love. Capt. Kirk wanted him to calculate the time of impact with an asteroid. To this, Spock exclaimed, with a great deal of un-Vulcan emotion, "For the dear love of God Jim, I'm a bricklayer, not a weredoxie!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc and good morning to anyone who is still awake. Might as well get into the kitchen and start whipping up some breakfast for everyone.

Lets go with fresh pancakes and crepes this morning along with some nice carmelized peaches and apples to pour over top.

Cheers!


----------



## doole

Top o' the marnin, Overkill.

You might mention to your Dad once he's past the mourning stage that there's a great number of greyhounds in need of adoption. Lovely, gentle animals in general which are otherwise going to be shot by eejits...


----------



## MaxPower

Damnit Jim!!! I'm a Doctor. Not a Physician.


----------



## overkill

Thanks doole. He still has two jack russells to take cake of, so he does have his hands full


----------



## doole

overkill said:


> Thanks doole. He still has two jack russells to take cake of, so he does have his hands full


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! :lmao: 

My Dylan is a standard schnauzer - a sort of 50-pound Jack Russell...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I have eight doxies to care for so I think I have my own hands full as well. 

Thanks for the coffee, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's and vicinity
10:52 AM NST Saturday 19 January 2008
Winter storm warning for
St. John's and vicinity continued 

Total snowfall accumulations of up 35 centimetres for the Avalon Peninsula, with wind gusts up to 100kp/h.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to the weekend. It will be a quiet one for me as I will spend it alone.


----------



## doole

Dr.G. said:


> St. John's and vicinity
> 10:52 AM NST Saturday 19 January 2008
> Winter storm warning for
> St. John's and vicinity continued
> 
> Total snowfall accumulations of up 35 centimetres for the Avalon Peninsula, with wind gusts up to 100kp/h.


No wind here but ... -30. During our walk, the hound sniffed an empty 7up can that some slob left on the road and - it stuck to the poor guy's nose.


----------



## doole

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. I have eight doxies to care for so I think I have my own hands full as well.


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!


----------



## Dr.G.

doole, my wife lived in Winnipeg for a couple of years, along with growing up in Calgary and Edmonton. She also had her grandparent living in Regina. She said that the Winnipeg cold was worse there than Calgary, Edmonton or Regina. Of course, she hates the cold here when it is -1C and damp, with a cold nor'easter coming in off of the Atlantic Ocean. 

Sunny and 2C as everyone is out shoveling, trying to clear space for the storm to come tomorrow. 35cm can easily cover over a small car once the wind whips it all about in the driveway. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Morning all and welcome to the weekend. It will be a quiet one for me as I will spend it alone." Don, I shall send out the doxies to be with you. They hate deep snow, so you will be doing them a favor. They will keep you company and not cause a fuss.


----------



## Carex

Warm and cozy in the house. Looking at the prospect of going outside in the rain/near snow, to move a bunch of wood from two cedar trees that came down in my yard yesterday. Warm and cozy vs. cold, wet and sweaty. Hmmm, what to do, what to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, stay inside and enjoy the warmth and coziness.


----------



## Carex

So far I have done that. But now I must go out. Otherwise the job won't get done.


----------



## Bolor

I'd stick with the warm and cozy too, Scott. We had -30 this morning and currently -24 with a windchill of -32. It didn't warm up much .... and much more to come in the coming days. At least with the cold temps we don't get snow and the sun shines.  

I'll just cozy up the fireplace in the Shang with a large mug of Bolor Special and cheer Marc o n while he struggles with all that snow.


----------



## SINC

I too have stayed cozy today. I did venture out to the Mac store and bought an Elgato EyeTV Hybrid.

Been recording TV shows all afternoon. Now I know how to record a movie and burn it to a DVD with this very tiny PVR. Yes!


----------



## overkill

Evening all. So Apple decided to throw a challenge at me tonight with my new iMac 24", long story short I now sit in front of my new Mac watching it reinstall OSX. Hopefully all issues will be resolved afterwards. Kudos to Apple support again for top notch service.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Not sure how much I shall be online tomorrow since with a massive storm, one has to stay ahead of it and keep the doorways clear of drifts more than a foot. 50cm of total snow is predicted for Sunday, Monday and Tuesday ............... just in time for Wednesday's forecasted blizzard. This is exactly what happened in 2000-01 when we got 21 feet of snow. Pray for me, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Stay warm and safe Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

Brrrrr. It is fresh out today. -15° C with a wind chill of -25° C. In our neck of the woods that is cold. It's days like this when I wish I had a wood stove.

Eat up everyone, I have set out the breakfast buffet and put on the coffee and tea to warm us.

Stay warm everyone.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Warren and thanks for breakfast.

We may all have to pitch in and help Marc with his shovelling today given the forecast this morning. That storm centred over St. John's is massive.


----------



## overkill

Agreed Don. I am on the next Doxie Express bus out there to help Marc out. I shall grab a cup of coffee for the long trip.


----------



## Ena

Count me in to help Marc with the latest snow fall. I sure hope there is some boots and a warm jacket that I can use waiting for me on the bus. Donated my Saskatchewan winter gear ages ago as I have the good fortune to not need it here.


----------



## medic03

Ann, I'll bring extra winter clothing with me. See you all in winterland. Bob I think you may need to bring some extra-strength Bolor special for all of us.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Count me in to help Marc with the latest snow fall. I sure hope there is some boots and a warm jacket that I can use waiting for me on the bus. Donated my Saskatchewan winter gear ages ago as I have the good fortune to not need it here.


Ann, what part of Saskatchewan? I forget. Did you train as a nurse there too?


----------



## overkill

first iMac was a lemon, starting up on the second one. hopefully we have better success on this one.


----------



## Ena

Don, I went to high-school in Moose Jaw after living in NB where we moved to from Scotland. The U of S in Saskatoon is where I got a BA and a Teaching certificate. The ex was a Conservation Officer so we lived in lots of places, the last one before moving to BC was Hudson Bay.
Actually, I'm a nurse's aide. (Good job to get when marriage breaks down and one needs to get employment quickly) I took the course part-time while I was working full time.
Don't mean to give the impression that I am a RN with my avatar. It's of my Mum 
who died some years ago so it's a kind of tribute to her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Thanks for the offer of help, but even the Doxie Express is not getting through this snow. We have had about 25cm since noon, and there is another 35+cm coming throughout the night and into tomorrow afternoon. Amazing, it is -3C, with little wind, and the snow is light. The wind will pick up overnight, but for now, it is just coming down at about two inches an hour. My neighbors keep watching me go out every couple of hour to clear everything away, safe and warm in their homes. Of course, they will come out to hip deep snow tomorrow morning, while I shall only have ankle to knee deep snow to contend with in the morning. We shall see.

I am relaxing with some Bombastic Bolor Special, my own blend of hot chocolate, Bailey's Irish Cream and some cinnamon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Bolor

PPPPPlease PPPPPass TTTTThe BBBBolor Spspspsecial.
Wind chill of -36 right now


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the update Ann.

My wife attended U of S in Saskatoon and did her practical at Moose Jaw Providence hospital to become an RN.

She graduated from Providence in 1963. We were married in 1965. She has been nursing for all but seven of those years in three provinces. She retires May 1, 2008.

Nice thing you are doing for your Mum by the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I am too sore from shoveling to even discuss all the snow we have gotten today, and will get between now and tomorrow morning. Then, when the snow stops, we go into the deep freeze with -14C temps and an unheard of (for St.John's) -26C windchill. 

Bob, I shall have you Bolor Special sent our special delivery via Doxie Express.


----------



## SINC

Looks like Marc can let up on the shovelling. this shot taken a few minutes ago shows no snow falling now in St. John's.

Take a rest Marc, you've earned it.


----------



## Carex

Had to endure a sunny -5C today. No one should have to go out in cold like that. And I drove to GET to the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am going to get some Bolor Special for myself, and let the rest of you enjoy a breakfast buffet. Sunny, -11C and lots of snow to shovel. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Marc. Hopefully the weather is a little more cooperative today for you our east.

Monday means nothing but work work work. Already thinking about making it home today and just relaxing.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I think we could all use some of Marc's hearty breakfast, what with all that snow shovelling yesterday.

With the days lengthening by about three minutes daily now, can spring be far behind?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Still sunny and -9C. It took me three hours to clear away the snow from yesterday out of the driveway and back deck. In all, I had to go out seven times and use the snow blower twice. I am ready for some herbal tea right now. Anyone care to join me???


----------



## Carex

I'm in for the tea and hearty breakfast. You will have the body of hulk hogan if you keep this snow shoveling up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, my son goes to the gym about 5 times a week, and works out with weights. He is trying to gain muscle and some weight. I am trying to lose weight. Every winter he complains when he sees the size of my arm muscles, and I tell him to come outside and shovel with me each day and he will get more than going to the gym.


----------



## Ena

It's about time for a mid-morning coffee break here on a clear and 3º C morning. 
Off to the dentist later today. A good way to ruin a day off. I'm exaggerating. 
A little


----------



## Bolor

Thank goodness for remote starters. It's one of those things that is a necessity in Northern Ontario. (good to cool the car in the summer too


----------



## Bolor

This pretty much sums up my skill set.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Bob. I know the feeling of this as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

-15C with a windchill of -26C. Going down another degree overnight. Coldest night since 1976 for a Jan.21st.

Strange, but only the three doxies fathered by a dachshund from Regina love going outside and playing in the deep dry snow with this bitterly cold temp all around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Must think warm thoughts tonight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc.

Quiet evening tonight, caught some of the debate on CNN just to get a chuckle out of how Obama and Clinton battle through as Edwards just lays quiet in the background.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Bitterly cold this morning, with -25C windchills. We are under a wind warning alert, with winds well over 100kp/h. So, this morning, everything we serve in the Cafe Chez Marc shall be hot.


----------



## SINC

Sheesh, I've been so busy I nearly missed the whole day here. Oh well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have all been huddled around the woodstove, singing songs, drinking Baileys, and having a grand old time. We wondered where you were.


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, I am going to call it a night now. I have to try to coax the doxies outside. Other than the three that were fathered by a doxie from Regina, the other five do NOT want to venture outside for very long. Strange, but this dog from Regina was born in Brazil. Go figure.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Baileys? I missed the Baileys? Oh woe is moi. :-(


----------



## overkill

Evening all, count me in for some Baileys as well. Just watch the Habs win over Boston tonight. Glad to see some good hockey starting to return to Montreal. Hopefully the team can make the playoffs and cause some noise this year.


----------



## SINC

I'll leave a bottle on the counter in the morning, just for you Steve.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> I'll leave a bottle on the counter in the morning, just for you Steve.


Is there a line in ink on the outside of bottle to mark the level of liquid left inside?


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Is there a line in ink on the outside of bottle to mark the level of liquid left inside?


No way Ann, The Shang is based on trust.

That and not telling anyone about consumption of course.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Hot coffee and tea to warm us up is ready to go. We also have some nice crepes and fresh blueberry muffins right out of the oven for you. Fruit platter is on the table, so please help yourself.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and thanks for breakfast Steve.

How are things with snow and St. John's this morning Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and muffins, Steve. They really hit the spot this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We received about 6 inches of wet snow overnight, drifted up all over by 100kp/h winds. Now, we are getting about an inch of sleet. What a mess. None of the doxies want to go outside in this mess. Neither do I, but if it all freezes tonight, we are doomed.


----------



## Bolor

I don't envy you at all, Marc. All our moral support is behind you.  that doesn't help much wit the shoveling though, does it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Bob. I have been shoveling off and on all day. My knees and arms ache. The snow is so heavy that it required a small but deep shovel to handle it correctly. Luckily, I have two such shovels, and one is ergonomic. It has to be done, since flurries are forecast for today, tomorrow, just before Friday's storm. We will be over the 7 foot mark for snow this winter by Friday morning. 

One Bolor Special, very hot, SVP. Merci.


----------



## Carex

One free massage for the good doctor.


----------



## Ena

Marc, if I knew what to send you to keep your morale up I would right now


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Scott and Ann. I just ache all over. This is what the winter of 2000-01 was like, with a major storm every few days, week after week, month after month, with the last snow coming just before May 24th weekend.

I hurt my shoulder that winter, which is why I bought the snow blower. Still, the wet slush is not really something a snow blower was built for. So, I do it by hand. Still, it is great exercise and I am losing weight and gaining muscle doing this work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> One free massage for the good doctor.


Fortunately for Marc, PTA's are trained in Massage Therapy as well.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Seems like a lot of the city is in slow motion again this morning as the snow begun to fall but were not looking at a huge accumulation.

Some hot coffee and tea, as well as fresh apple cider. Sticky buns and fruit platter already out. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the apple cider, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, by this weekend, we shall be over the 7 foot mark for snowfall this winter, and I shall need your services. Do you take Blue Cross?


----------



## SINC

Morning folks. By this weekend we drop to -30 and stay there for most of next week. Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Our windchill got down to -27C two days ago and I thought I was going to die. My wife had a few choice words for me, which I can't repeat here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxiefest in NYC

YouTube - The Dachshund Spring Fiesta 2007


----------



## Moscool

Hello Everyone; back from a quick hop to see my mum in Paris. No snow here...

Hey, ONE post to go after this one to get my 3000 mark...

Not a big deal for most Shangers but still...

I think I'll celebrate right away.


----------



## Moscool

Here we go. A slice to everybody. Glass of bubbly on the house!


----------



## medic03

mmnn. I like it when we have cake! Wish I could taste it though as my nose is really stuffy.


----------



## SINC

Marc, our -30 does not include wind chill. Factor that in, if it comes up and -45 or lower will come calling.

Treena, the cake smells good, just so you know.


----------



## Ena

Mmmmm! Cake. Ta! Went well with my after work cup of tea.

Calling the butcher for haggis for tomorrow. How many should I order?


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Calling the butcher for haggis for tomorrow. How many should I order?


The butcher? Whatever for? You mean you don't go out and trap your own Haggis Scoticus?

It's not a real Burns celebration unless you do you know.

They're rare, but they can be found by real Scots.

Here's a shot of what to look for:


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Francois, on #3000. A fine milestone. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. All of that cake has made me sleepy. See you in the morning, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> The butcher? Whatever for? You mean you don't go out and trap your own Haggis Scoticus?


Unfortunately the well thumbed and tattered book of instructions handed down through our family is written in Scots Gaelic. I only know a few words and some of them are unprintable.


----------



## overkill

TGIF has come once again. On this very special occasion I have some hot coffee with a bottle of Baileys placed beside the cream on the counter, along with fresh sticky buns hot out of the oven. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee and Baileys, Steve. I have been outside shoveling for the past couple of hours, trying to make space for the snow that continues to fall. Since dawn, we have had about 6 inches, with another 5-10 inches yet to come. However, it is -5C and the snow is light, and there are no blizzard force winds yet (they are predicted to come in a few hours). So, it was rather peaceful outside. I shoveled and the doxies played outside in the back garden. The snow back there is hip deep, so I don't venture out on that snow, but the doxies run on top, leaving road rally paths in the freshly falling snow. 

Yes, it has been a peaceful morning for me. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I awoke with burning eyes, sneezing and feeling just plain plugged up. I will keep a box of tissues handy today.

Ah, a Bailey's. That will help.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I could send you some chicken soup via Doxie Express. They are having a nap just now, but I could get them moving once they awaken.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I'm not sure chicken soup cures allergies, which is what I suspect is going on.

I was in a manufacturing plant yesterday and the odour disagreed with me at the time, but went away once I got out. Methinks this is a holdover from the experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Allergies are a different matter. Wolfbane, ginger, clover and doxie dander will cure you right away. Remember, what does not kill you will only make you stronger.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and things have improved greatly.

Ahhh, I can breathe again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad to hear that the wolfbane, ginger, clover and doxie dander worked. I have something for your back when that acts up again. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Moscool

Greetingz everybody. 2am and we have just wrapped up a fine Robby Burns night!

My colleague had brought back a Haggis from Edinburgh last week so I hosted a Burns supper for a couple of French friends. I read the address in Broad Scott (or Braid Scott) and knifed the belly at the right time. I also provided simultaneous translation into French. When we were done we all had a wee dram to toast the Haggis! The only thing missing was piping the Haggis in and me wearing a kilt. One has to draw a line somewhere... We also did not get a chance to toast the lassies. Now that's a cultural faux pas...

So a fine evening 't was and it shall be repeated from now on. The French friends actually enjoyed the taste of Haggis served with neeps but no tatties...


----------



## medic03

SINC;629801 said:


> While I don't normally take any drugs when I have a cold/allergies (they don't make you heal any faster just bandaid the problem) today I succumbed. I couldn't breath through my nose at all so a friend gave me Advil cold and sinus gel capsules. OMG! they are amazing. All of a sudden I could breath - didn't feel sick at all. And best of all I didn't get the normal antihistamine/decongestant hangover from it. I also don't normally recommend products but when they are this good I must share. They are expensive but worth it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A "do it yourself" buffet is now ready for any and all who hunger or thirst.


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C with a windchill of -25C this morning. I shall wait for an hour or so until the sun comes up to go out and use the snow blower. I should take pictures first if I remember.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Please take some pics. Just don't be using your snow blower like this government driver:


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall, Don. However, I just got in after three hours outside in -15C temps with a windchill of -26C. You may be used to that, but I am frozen. The sun is out, so I shall warm up inside for a bit and then go out and take some pics.


----------



## Ena

Quick hello while dinner is being cooked for me. Birthday was earlier this week but we waited until I had days off. Bison steak on the menu and Saskatoon berry pie for dessert. Mmm! 

Hope everyone is well and keeping warm.


----------



## SINC

Don't forget the vanilla ice cream Ann.

Saskatoon pie is lame without it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, all. Nearly 2AM here in St.John's, so someone else might have to get brunch ready for everyone tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Guess I am first in, so breakfast is now being served.

'Tis a bone chilling -14C with an eye ball freezing -25C with the windchill.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Glad to have a chance to pop in and say hello. Breakfast sounds great right now, so I think I will take some toast and eggs with a side of bacon. Looks like the Baileys bottle needs replacing


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. How is Life treating you this sunny morning?


----------



## SINC

Good morning all from a chilly Alberta. Temps are dropping like a stone in water and we will hit -30 by tonight, then -40 tomorrow. The wind is making it all very cold, but I will bundle up and walk the three blocks to get my weekly paper from the drop box today.


----------



## Guest

Gooooooood Morning all.

So this is the shangrila Clubhouse!.....what's the story?


----------



## SINC

Well, pretty simple actually. Just turn back to page one and start reading. Let us know when you finish and you too will be among the enlightened.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served.


Just picked a page at random.

Strikes me as a bit like morning tea with Dame Edna at the "Moonee Ponds CWA":lmao:


----------



## Guest

Rise And Shine
Oh..uh..me Corn flakes... scrambled eggs, bacon, sausages, toast, coffee marmelade..I like marmelade... porridge..any cereal, I like all cereals...oh god...
Sunny Side Up
Breakfast in Los Angeles, macrobiotic stuff...
Morning Glory 
Driving to the gig. All that electrical suff I cant be bothered with that its so fiddley. Oh god.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, silverdreamer. It is nearly 1PM here in St.John's, with -9C and lots of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a pic or two of what my driveway looks like after the storm on the 25th. We received 27cm of snow, and it drifted up over the bumper of the car and all around. What a difference having a snowblower makes on trying to keep the driveway clear, as well as my knees and shoulder safe and sound. I also do my the driveways for my two neighbors who are both single mothers, so I don't feel as if I am being all that environmentally unfriendly.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., it is not at all unlike my rear driveway:


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Don. Sadly, we are only about 1/3 done with winter, with 10 to 15 more feet of snow for sure this winter .............. and maybe more until at least early June. We shall see.


----------



## medic03

So Don and Marc, I guess I shouldn't post a picture showing bare pavement and grass poking through the snow here in Toronto eh?


----------



## Guest

Can't help but wonder what you guys discuss when the snows gone.


----------



## SINC

silverdreamer said:


> Can't help but wonder what you guys discuss when the snows gone.


On that day, we normally play a quick game of baseball.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> So Don and Marc, I guess I shouldn't post a picture showing bare pavement and grass poking through the snow here in Toronto eh?


Uh, no.


----------



## Guest

Not a driveway, and not covered in snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, as quoted in the poem,
"Oh, somewhere in this favored land the sun is shining bright,
The band is playing somewhere, and somewhere hearts are light,
And somewhere men are laughing, and little children shout;
But there is no joy in St.John's, for snow is once again all about."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Not a driveway, and not covered in snow."
Not a driveway, and covered in snow.

The last picture is of my driveway in the middle of a snow storm last year that dumped 83cm of snow. This picture was taken after about 30cm had already fallen. I did not take pictures of the cars after the storm, because they were completely covered.


----------



## SINC

In case you missed it in the weather thread, here is how the inside office window of our home looks tonight with the wind chill and -28 temps:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what exactly are we looking at in the picture?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. May tomorrow be warmer for us all. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, what exactly are we looking at in the picture?


Marc, this is the inside double window pane of my office when it is -30 outside with a wind chill of -44.


----------



## medic03

Good morning everyone. I thought for a treat today I would make some waffles. i have cut up some fruit and warmed up some syrup. I made coffee and a big thermos of Bolor special. 
Don. Marc, I know this may seem really odd but I actually miss the cold and snow that I grew up in in Northern Ontario. The winter that visits Toronto most years is a very different version.


----------



## Guest

I see todays meeting of the "Moonee Ponds" CWA is off and running, ...me? i'm running off to bed!:yawn: Have nice day! 

Be nice to wake up to 10.5.2


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the waffles and fruit, Treena. They go well on a cold morning. Only -5C right now here in St.John's, with rain forecast for the next couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the explanation, Don. I thought that it might be a picture of a UFO outside your window.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. That's about all I can do given it is now -31 with a wind chill of -55. Keyboard's frozen.

For those with satellite TV, check Global Edmonton morning news weather reports for proof, ExpressVu channel 240.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is unreal. I can't even imagine that sort of cold.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. After reading about your cold weather Don, I think I should stay home and keep warm even though its not that bad here. Those windchills are unbelievable.


----------



## SINC

Well, I just returned from taking the dog to the groomers this morning. Vehicles stuck everywhere as the wind continues to howl. People out pushing front wheel drive cars who can't make it up the slightest grade, a common occurrence when it hits -30 and below.

I stopped to fill the gas tank and damn near froze to the pump. That -55 wind chill at times really bites.

One more trip to get the dog, and then it's inside for me for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hope the groomer is putting fur back on your dog. It is too cold to go with less fur.


----------



## SINC

He has a lot less fur, but he had a warm blanket for the ride home Marc.


----------



## Bolor

Don, our windows look like yours in the same weather. They can accumulate quite a lot of ice and if we don't keep mopping it up it will run down to the floor. Fortunately, our temps here are quite mild. Looking at rain tonight and tomorrow. I hate that at this time of year. .... Oh yeah, high of +7 tomorrow. The snowmobilers are having a tough winter what with the trails getting closed after those temps.

Oops, they changed it to -4 for tomorrow. Sorry about that


----------



## Bolor

medic03 said:


> Don. Marc, I know this may seem really odd but I actually miss the cold and snow that I grew up in in Northern Ontario. The winter that visits Toronto most years is a very different version.


Where in Northern Ont. did you live? BTW, I bet you would last a couple of days here before you were itching to get back home


----------



## Guest

:yawn: Good morning all,..... I Think,... suns up that's a good start, get a coffee.. check the email, hmmm, only 4 people offering to enlarge my Penis this morning, and what? no one want's to sell me any cheap Viagra. oh well,.. maybe tomorrow. 
Where's the Paper? .. Ah Cool, rotten kids' are back at school, that means the terrorists, sorry tourists will thin out. 28 degrees. Nice!..


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Nearly 8PM as we inch toward 0C (currently -0.4C) with a windchill of -10C. This is normal for us in Jan. Rain forecast for the next few days. At least we don't have to shovel rain.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Nearly 8PM as we inch toward 0C (currently -0.4C) with a windchill of -10C. This is normal for us in Jan. Rain forecast for the next few days. At least we don't have to shovel rain.


So, we have a 13 hr time difference, it's tomorrow here already!


----------



## Dr.G.

Silverdreamer, yes, my wife has to call her brother in Sydney at about 8PM on Saturday night our time to catch him in for Sunday morning breakfast.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> Silverdreamer, yes, my wife has to call her brother in Sydney at about 8PM on Saturday night our time to catch him in for Sunday morning breakfast.


Are you on ichat Dr G?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, no iChat for me. I have an old iBook which my son now uses.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> No, no iChat for me. I have an old iBook which my son now uses.


I too have an old white ibook, G3. use it as a second machine, also gives the visitors something to do when I'm busy. Great little machine. 7 years old, never been near a tech, don't thoink it's been turned off on more than half a dozen occasions. Just keeps going, running 10.2.8

The new intel macbook is my main mac.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> He has a lot less fur, but he had a warm blanket for the ride home Marc.


Don, is this the tyrant that you can't stand?


----------



## medic03

Bolor said:


> Where in Northern Ont. did you live? BTW, I bet you would last a couple of days here before you were itching to get back home


Kirkland Lake


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don, is this the tyrant that you can't stand?


Indeed he is Treena. The little sob has bitten me more times than I can count.

Up side is we recently changed how we handle him. He is now on a leash, in or out, and confined to where I sit by a chair leg or whatever is handy. He moves when I move and not until. He no longer has free run of the house, and that by the way is 'cause he was peeing on everything in sight.

New policy for four days now. Score: Humans 4 - dog 0.

Not one squirt anywhere.

Seven long years and we finally may have a solution. No bites either and he seems to like me now, oddly enough.

If you look close, you will see his gray and white leash disappear between is front legs and the loop end is through the chair leg at the upper left of the picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Silverdreamer, this iBook still have better wifi range than any of the newer Wintel laptops that are floating around our campus.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> Silverdreamer, this iBook still have better wifi range than any of the newer Wintel laptops that are floating around our campus.


And will no doubt, for some time to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son's girlfriend got a new MacBook, and now he wants one. I might just get my iBook back someday. My wife wants a new iMac, so this may become a whole Mac family once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with some freshly baked pasteries, waffles, muffins, and organic cereals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and strong winds greeted us all here in St.John's this morning. At least one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Marc for the coffee and muffins. We were getting freezing rain at 11:00 PM. This turned to rain at some point then a smattering of snow on top of that. The snow sort of melded with the ice to take away the slipperiness so that driving is not as hazardous as it might have been. We'll be getting drizzle and rain off and on till tomorrow when the temps will be dropping to -15 during the day. What a mess.

Treena, KL temps seem to run colder than ours here. The way the weather has been lately, I don't think there is any one place (in Ontario, at least) that is any better to live than any other. Up here at least we don't get the poor air quality that you "southerners" have to endure. It's just those cold temps we get that is depressing.
Right, Don?


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Treena, KL temps seem to run colder than ours here. The way the weather has been lately, I don't think there is any one place (in Ontario, at least) that is any better to live than any other. Up here at least we don't get the poor air quality that you "southerners" have to endure. It's just those cold temps we get that is depressing.
> Right, Don?


Sigh, right Bob!


----------



## SINC

Here is an update on the inside of my office window Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that can't be good for the window. Of course, going outside is even worse in -44C temps. 4C here and the rain has stopped. Fog is rolling in, which is strange for late Jan.


----------



## SINC

Marc, like Bob, I too have to wipe them dry as they melt. If one does not the water runs down the wall and softens the drywall.

I have found a better way now though. I set up fans and blow directly on the ice as it begins to melt and it evaporates and gradually clears the ice buildup.

My older windows that have wood frames are the worst and they are only 10 years old. The two new ones we installed this fall are PCV frames and they work much better with far less ice buildup in extreme cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is the inside of your room too humid?


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Don, is the inside of your room too humid?


That's a bit personal, no?


----------



## SINC

Marc the humidity in our home is only 23% today. Very low indeed. You have to experience the -40s to believe how glass, wood and metal react to such temperatures.

Even the trees out back are covered in the same type of frost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, 23 percent humidity is low. I guess any moisture in the air will freeze against the window at those temps.


----------



## SINC

The most amazing part about the last two days, and this morning at -44 in particular, is that I went out and turned the key in the wife's 2001 Ford Windstar, not pugged in (never has been) and it started up right away. It even still has the factory battery in it. Go figure.


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> The most amazing part about the last two days, and this morning at -44 in particular, is that I went out and turned the key in the wife's 2001 Ford Windstar, not pugged in (never has been) and it started up right away. It even still has the factory battery in it. Go figure.


Some of these batteries are amazing! I had a similar experience with a Toyota. However it was a manual car and the drive was very steep so I used to park it in gear... On a cold night the gearbox oil would freeze. So although the engine would start straight away, you would have to sit in the car depressing the clutch for 15 minutes until the bloody thing thawed!!!


----------



## medic03

Don (or anyone), how do I insert a picture (in this text box) that I have liberated off the internet and saved onto my computer? The only way that I can see is if I insert a url address.


----------



## Guest

medic03 said:


> Don (or anyone), how do I insert a picture (in this text box) that I have liberated off the internet and saved onto my computer? The only way that I can see is if I insert a url address.


Host it here, and follow the instructions, free a/cc

ImageShack® - Hosting

Like this:

RL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. 3C and thick fog is upon us, making the night eerie. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don (or anyone), how do I insert a picture (in this text box) that I have liberated off the internet and saved onto my computer? The only way that I can see is if I insert a url address.


Treena, click the full reply button to the bottom left of any post.

Then go down and look for this part to manage your attachments:


----------



## SINC

Sorry but I have to do this in parts.

then click "manage attachements and the screen below will appear.

Click "choose file" and then upload and wait until the ID line of the item appears in the lower list. then just close that window and select "save" and your post should appear with the graphic.

Good luck with it.


----------



## SINC

And now here is the latest temperature wind chill roundup from the west:


Fort McMurray, Alta.: -42 C
Grande Prairie, Alta.: -53 C
Edmonton: -54 C
Calgary: -44 C
La Ronge, Sask.: -50 C
Regina: -51 C
Churchill, Man.: -44 C
Thompson, Man.: -42 C
Winnipeg: -40 C


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Thought I would pop in before heading off to bed. Don, sorry to see that the temps have not improved out your way.

Already at the midway point of the week, seems like its flying by pretty fast. Hopefully will be heading to Montreal next week for some business and catch up with the city that I love.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, it almost makes my sinuses throb just looking at those temps. Any relief in sight for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. An all-you-can-eat breakfast is now being served. Anything you want and all that you want.


----------



## medic03

Don, I asked you that question for two reasons. One because I knew you would be able to explain it and two I wanted to tease you for your spelling mistake  " turned the key in the wife's 2001 Ford Windstar, not pugged in " Apparently, you guys do things differently in Alberta


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I feel the same way. I can't even imagine temps that low. I was in -32C with the windchill for about 5 minutes once, but that is the coldest I have ever experienced.


----------



## medic03

Don, thanks by the way. That was easy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute pug, Treena. My son wanted pugs rather than doxies.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Marc, just going to grab a couple pieces of toast and some coffee and I am on my way.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc and Steve.

Don't let the winds blow you over Steve. They are howling here at 102 kpm. These winds are also bringing snow, ice , you name it, so be careful out there.


----------



## Bolor

Don, some of your weather is heading this way although not as severe (-27 tonight). Our wind gusts are "only" 71 kph compared to the nasties of down south. I guess we have some advantages to living up here :heybaby: 

Treena: cute pug. It must be good company for you

All highways into the city are closed because of weather. School buses cancelled, city buses are running and of course it's OK for me to drive my wife around in this mess.:lmao:


----------



## Bolor

And ... a blowing snow warning has been added to the flash freeze warning. sigh...


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, toast and coffee are not enough. Sit down and have a proper breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I know what 102kp/h winds are like, so take care outside, mon ami. Bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, we got down to -28C with the windchill, so I can only wonder how low you will go down with 70kp/h winds as well. So, you too should take care. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 6C temps. It seems when everyone else has good weather, the snow bombs, as Environment Canada calls them, stalls over us and pounds us with 25-85cm of snow every few days. However, with the bitterly cold temps over western and central Canada, that is stalling a low from moving in and bringing us more cold and snow. Strange weather for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, what exactly is a "flash freeze warning"?


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> Bob, what exactly is a "flash freeze warning"?


The temps dropped from +2 to -10 in 1 1/2 hours this morning. With all the rain yesterday (10mm) and this morning the water freezes almost instantly.
From Environment Canada:
"Flash freeze warning..A cold front from just east of Moosonee to near Timmins to east of North Bay will blast eastward to reach the Québec border later this morning. Temperatures will plummet some 10 degrees in the first hour behind the front giving a very sudden and hard freeze to the regions. Many areas can expect large amounts of water lying around due to rain ahead of the front..Which will quickly turn to ice as the temperature plummets. In addition many locales will see strong winds behind the front with gusts to 80 km/h along with very low visibility in blowing snow at times."


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone.

Treena, yeah, sure, pick my brain just to make fun of me eh? 

Warren, you must be busy, we don't see you too often, welcome.

Bob, you are welcome to keep our weather, even if not as severe.

We're in a heat wave here. It got all the way up to -29 this morning.


----------



## Bolor

Don we are nor keeping it too long as shown here:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for that info, Bob. I have heard of flash freezing of vegetables, but did not know that there was a term like that for the weather. 

I really feel for any and all who have to work outside in these sorts of conditions. I complain about the snow, but except for two days last week, when temps did not get above -12C, we don't know what cold temps are like here in St.John's. Other parts of Newfoundland and Labrador get those sorts of temps and windchills, but it is very rare here.


----------



## Bolor

By noon today, everything was shut down except for Tim Horton's. I think I'll shut down too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, say the word and the Doxie Emergency Squad will bring you some Bolor Special. Fanny, Gracie and Bridget were all fathered by a dog from Regina.


----------



## Guest

I said yesterday in the weather thread, and I will say it again her, now. There is more to life than the weather. There is a "Weather Thread". Why do you people post in that thread, and then come this thread and repeat your post.
I thought this thread was for topical discussions and a bit of fun.


----------



## SINC

The weather was being discussed here long before there was a weather thread. Besides, we discuss things in much more detail here, including weather which by the way is fun. What's the big deal?

With over 5,000 posts in this thread alone, it has never bothered me, nor been an issue.


----------



## Sonal

This thread is for small talk, general conversation, friends dropping in, coffee and doxies.

Weather is part of that. As Canadians, weather is always part of the conversation, because we have so much variety.... you don't see the Tahitians saying "Oh, another perfect warm sunny day"....


----------



## Guest

Another "Perfect Warm Sunny day", here in Surfers. Heading for 31 in the shade.  

But that having been said, has anyone noticed there is an iweb update available on software update? 

And what are your thought on the new "Get Smart" movie?


----------



## SINC

If there is one out, "I missed it by that much."


----------



## Guest

SINC said:


> If there is one out, "I missed it by that much."


I was/am watching breakfast television, (Sunrise 7), they just showed a trailer for the "New" get smart movie. No Don Adams, but looks pretty funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

"This thread is for small talk, general conversation, friends dropping in, coffee and doxies." Sonal has summed it up quite well.


----------



## Guest

Fair enough Dr G, but you do seem to repeat your posts an awful lot, and rather than start a discussion, or a a bit of small talk, by answering either of my questions, you choose to simply make a statement.... 

I would be interested to know just what exactly you teach online, where is your student base, and do you ever see your students face to face?

I myself work online from home selling promotional products. It's a job I pretty much created for myself, and I enjoy it more than any other job I have had in the past, with the exception of professional photographer. 
I like being able to form relationships with my clients, and building a rapport that leads to repeat sales, but I only get to actually meet about 2% of my clients.

I will admit to getting a bit lazy at times, Surfers is a nice spot to live, and it's easy to get distracted, so you have to apply a certain "mind set" to succeed, as I am sure you know, (That couch looks awfully comfy when your feeling tired.) so working from home is not suitable for everyone. Having a Macbook helps, and I have been known to sit under the trees on the Esplanade with the Skype phone and Macbook in order to get things done. Whatever works eh? ...

anyway, 9am, got things to do, over to you, Have a nice day guys.

graham


----------



## chas_m

27,409+ posts, Dr. G.?!

Clearly, I must study at the feet of the Master.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Treena, yeah, sure, pick my brain just to make fun of me eh?
> .


:heybaby: :heybaby:  
and by the way that is not my pug just some random one on the web. I do have some cute pugs living beside me though.


----------



## medic03

chas_m said:


> 27,409+ posts, Dr. G.?!
> 
> Clearly, I must study at the feet of the Master.


and he only joined a couple of months ago   

Sorry Marc, I took a dig at Don this morning thought I would do the 'dig' at you this evening. Look out I am in that kind of mood:heybaby: :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

"I would be interested to know just what exactly you teach online, where is your student base, and do you ever see your students face to face?"

Silverdreamer, I teach in the Faculty of Education here at Memorial University. I am a full professor, and this is my 31st year at Memorial. Back in the winter of 1997, I taught my first web course. Since then, I have created 7 web courses, and taught them to the point where I have not been in front of a class since the Fall 2003 semester. I miss the face to face, but I actually get to know my students far better online, since half their grade is from a discussion formum (e.g., WebCT, or now, Desire2Learn). 

I have students from all over NL, all over Canada, and have had students from the US, England, Venezuela, Korea, and China. I teach mainly literacy education courses. Since I am able to teach from home, I agree to teach during the Fall, Winter, Spring and Summer sessions, some as part of my job and some for extra pay. I start in the morning and usually finish just as The National is coming on TV, which is 1030PM here in St.John's. I teach 7 days a week, but am able to spread out my workday in a way that suits both me and my students. They don't seem to mind, based on the feedback I have been receiving with MUN student rating forms, and with independent sites such as ratemyprofessors.com
Marc Glassman - Memorial University of Newfoundland - RateMyProfessors.com

Go to the very first thread of this thread if you want to see how/why this thread was created and why it has evolved into what it is today. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"27,409+ posts, Dr. G.?!

Clearly, I must study at the feet of the Master."

Chas_m, "the journey of a thousand miles begins with but a single step". Say what you mean and mean what you say, and you shall have no need to call me, or anyone else, Master. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, you also have a cute doxie within you somewhere. Not sure if you have sad eyes, however, but you have a kind and gentle heart.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sorry Marc, I took a dig at Don this morning thought I would do the 'dig' at you this evening. Look out I am in that kind of mood." Treena, doxies are also digging dogs, so you do have some dachshund within you. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Silverdreamer, I keep forgetting to call you by your first name, Graham. Sorry. Thousands of posts ago, I made the suggestion that we use real first names here in The Shang. Everyone agreed and has been doing it ever since. We are family here in The Shang, with no leaders, no real direction, no agendas, just lots of chit-chat, some shared tears and laughter, and a friendship unknown in the common moments of Life.


----------



## Guest

Quote from Dr G:

I have students from all over NL, all over Canada, and have had students from the US, England, Venezuela, Korea, and China. I teach mainly literacy education courses. Since I am able to teach from home,..{end quote}


....So, why not emmigrate to Australia and do it? You really that fond of snow?


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Treena, you also have a cute doxie within you somewhere. Not sure if you have sad eyes, however, but you have a kind and gentle heart.


and friends here with the same


----------



## Dr.G.

Graham, I hate the snow. I hate to shovel the snow. I hate the fact that I don't see any real springs/summers anymore. Still, I have a nice home, and my wife works here, and can walk to work, and my son goes to university at Memorial, and can walk to class. The weather is poor, but the air is clean and the water good. So, why give this up???


----------



## Dr.G.

Lucky you, Treena. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Stay safe and warm, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Even here it has been a long day as well Marc.

I too will try and catch up on some lost sleep tonight and be fresh at an early hour tomorrow.


----------



## Ena

Received the sad news on Sunday that good friend had died on Saturday night. She was terminally ill but it's still a shock when it does happen. 
Rest well Joan and wherever you are I hope they let you use your Mac 'puter.


----------



## SINC

*Raises glass* of Scotland's best to Joan. Sleep well Lassie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast is now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your loss, Ann. Friends are like family.


----------



## medic03

Sorry to hear of your friends passing Ann. I too will raise a glass in her honour this evening.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Sorry to hear about your friend Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Morning, Steve. Coffee? Tea??


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Treena. Morning, Steve. Coffee? Tea??


Milk with two thanks, hold the ice cubes.


----------



## Guest

Heading to a lovely -16 over there today I see, Light snow, bit of sun!...... Ha ha beat ya too it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Graham. I see the sun has gotten to you .............. or is it the friendly banter we share here in The Shang??? Still, send some of that sunshine this way. Currently 5C and cloudy now that the morning fog has lifted. 

How do you find keeping on-task while being online for your work? I find that I have to come on and off every-so-often while I am teaching, which helps not having a load of postings to read all at once.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Graham. I see the sun has gotten to you .............. or is it the friendly banter we share here in The Shang??? Still, send some of that sunshine this way. Currently 5C and cloudy now that the morning fog has lifted.
> 
> How do you find keeping on-task while being online for your work? I find that I have to come on and off every-so-often while I am teaching, which helps not having a load of postings to read all at once.


The notificatons come in on the ibook. I work on the Macbook. And I am easily distracted. 

Plus I have no need or desire to be a millionaire, so I "Plod" along.

While your there, wheres the post your desktop thread? cant find it.  or Don't ya got one?) :yikes:


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Another cold one here and forecast to get colder again by Monday.

The real test is when you step outside in the morning and inhale deeply. If your nostrils freeze shut, you know it's time to pull up the scarf.


----------



## Dr.G.

"While your there, wheres the post your desktop thread? cant find it. or Don't ya got one?)" Graham, not sure what your question is in this statement?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife tells me of the days when she and her brother and sister would walk to school in Edmonton, bundled up with all sorts of scarves and mitts. She said she could barely move let alone walk.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss, Ann. Friends are like family.


Marc, Friends are family in my book.

Sorry to hear of your loss Ann.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Warren, you must be busy, we don't see you too often, welcome.


Busy doesn't even begin to describe it Don.

School keeps me hopping. When I'm not studying, I am working for my wife getting her product ready (for what? Stay tuned.)  Then there's the all important family time. When I get a chance to relax, I usually flop down on the couch and catch a movie.


----------



## MaxPower

I wanted to post the thread first that my wife's products are debuting on the Shopping Channel this Saturday. Check out the Shopping Channel thread. My wife won't be the guest a good friend of ours will have that honour.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

Have some herbal tea and a big Kudos to your wife on her Shopping C. debut.


----------



## Sonal

Marc--just wanted to thank you for re-posting your snow pictures from last year's storm. I'm using one of them as the basis of my current painting project.


----------



## Guest

Doctor!.. Doctor!

Good Afternoon, How's the meeting going?

repeating my question from last night

"tis there threads on desktop, post your set up etc on 'dis ere forum?


----------



## Guest

"Naked Women" invade Cricket pitch in protest!

Cricinfo - India crash to nine-wicket defeat


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. I dont know if I can give my custom TGIF callout today with the storm that has started to pound the GTA. Drive into work was not that bad, but the roads were starting to get bad out there and only get worse as the morning continues on.

For breakfast, we have some nice sticky buns fresh from the oven as well as hot coffee and tea. Apple cider is almost done, so please enjoy and take care if you have to travel in this bad weather today.


----------



## Guest

I think you people are Brain dead! Did you even bother to read the post above??


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the apple cider, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Graham, exactly what "meeting" do you refer to in your posting? As well, I have to admit that I don't understand cricket.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. How's everyone this fine morning?

We're getting pounded with snow this morning (although nothing to what Marc or Don experiences) so school might be cancelled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I am fine. Thanks for asking. I think that I get the pounding of the snow, and Don gets the gut-wrenching cold. What the GTA is getting today is a normal snowstorm for us here in St.John's. Sadly, we keep getting those sorts of storms each week, with monster snow bombs of 35-75cm snowfalls in between these normal storms.


----------



## Sonal

Still, I think I might declare a snow day for myself and avoid the roads.


----------



## Bolor

Good move Sonal

So sorry to hear of your friend, Ann


----------



## Dr.G.

A wise decision, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Bob. Seems like Timmins is being spared the storm that is hitting the GTA.


----------



## SINC

silverdreamer said:


> I think you people are Brain dead! Did you even bother to read the post above??


If you don't mind my saying so, that is in the most unlikely spirit of a Shang post.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Bob, we are still stuck in the deep freeze, so more is headed your way.

Sonal, we don't mind a little snow, but better there than here. 

Have a great day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Graham shall get into the swing of things here in The Shang. Keep in mind that he is 13 hours ahead of me, so that makes a bit of a difference. Also, I am not sure he likes doxies. That could prove to be problematic. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> If you don't mind my saying so, that is in the most unlikely spirit of a Shang post.


Don, I always say if they don't like it here..... well you know.


----------



## MaxPower

I getting some rare time off today with the storm (it's a storm to us in Southern Ontario). So while the kids are taking a nap, I thought I would pop into the Shang and make my presence known before I go off the grid again.


----------



## SINC

Hey Warren, glad you stopped by as it can get lonesome here in the afternoons when Marc is busy teaching.

Having lived seven years in SW Ontario, I know full well how bad that type of storm can be. Enjoy your down time.


----------



## MaxPower

It wouldn't be so bad if the city kept the roads clear. Although we are expected to get some Freezing rain with it. That can be nasty.

Just as well. I have the family cooped up inside where it is toasty warm and watching the nice big flakes fall to the ground.


----------



## medic03

Good Afternoon everyone. Well I managed to make it to work and home safely today. Normally it takes about 15-20 min but this morning it was an hour ten min. Put some sourdough mix in the bread maker and boiling ribs for tomorrow. The house is starting to smell great. Glad I don't have to go out til sunday. 
Marc, I too was thinking on my way home that while this storm has taken southern Ont for a loop. It would just be a good dump of snow up north. So does anyone have interesting plans for the weekend?


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, glad you made it back home safely. If you want to share your bread with anyone, Doxie Express delivers. Our motto is "If it not delivered hot, then it will at least be warm". Let's see FedEx beat that with a wooden stick.

Hopefully, we are going to take the two pups to the confirmation class on Sat. and Sunday afternoon. This is a class that helps to teach pups about the showring. There is a big show here in St.John's in March. Sadly, the storm that is hitting the GTA will pound us on Sat. and Sunday. So, we might have to stay indoors and finally take down the Christmas decorations. We took the tree down, but that is about it. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I used to like it when I was a single parent to take Stephen out front and let him build a snowfort on our front lawn while I shoveled. He would chatter away as I heaved snow on his front wall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just read the Georgia Election Code and found out that not only will I be able to vote again in the state of Georgia, but my son can as well.

"Voting By Citizens Who Have Never Lived in
the U.S.

If a U.S. citizen outside the U.S. has never lived in the U.S. and
either parent is a qualified Georgia voter, then he or she is
eligible to register and vote where his or her parent is a
qualified voter."

Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Really? Gee, I'm wide awake!


----------



## medic03

I'm wide awake now too Don. What shall we do? Just got home from the neighbours. We watched Rent. Loved it! The singing was awesome. Wish I would have seen the stage production of it.


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> If you want to share your bread with anyone, Doxie Express delivers. Our motto is "If it not delivered hot, then it will at least be warm". Let's see FedEx beat that with a wooden stick.


How about I set the breadmaker timer so that when the Doxie's pick it up in the morning it will still be piping hot.


----------



## kps

Hi ya,

Can't stay...just dropping off something for Dr. G.

Enjoy Dr. G


----------



## Black

hay guize wuts goin on in this tred


----------



## Guest

Mention the weather, you'll fit in fine.


----------



## Black

is gon rain.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, I used to like it when I was a single parent to take Stephen out front and let him build a snowfort on our front lawn while I shoveled. He would chatter away as I heaved snow on his front wall.


That will probably be today. The snow is nice packing snow, so a snow fort may very well be in order.


----------



## medic03

Morning everyone, Warren hope you have a really great day with the boys. The snow here is really sticky for snow balls


----------



## medic03

Marc, the Doxies came by really early this morning to pick up the fresh bread. It'll still be hot by the time it reaches you.


----------



## MaxPower

Just counting down to my wife's debut on the Shopping Channel at 9:30. I'm excited, scared, nervous, but I know it will be a success.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am enjoying some freshly baked bread that it still hot. Many thanks, Treena.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks too to kps for the pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, tell your wife to "break a leg", in a figurative sense. May she "live long and prosper" with this line of products.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, tell your wife to "break a leg", in a figurative sense. May she "live long and prosper" with this line of products.


I will pass on the sentiments Marc. Thank you.

I am a firm believer in the Law of Attraction. Not in the sense of "The Secret" but in the fundamental principle that Like attracts Like.

From day one, since Amy decided to apply to TSC, I have never had any doubt that she wouldn't get on and not be successful with this.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I am off to a late start as I have been working on the Blog for the past couple of hours. Some days it has a mind of its own.

Hope the Shopping Channel debut went well for Amy, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Kudos to you as well, Warren.


----------



## MaxPower

Are you saying that you boys didn't tune in?


----------



## Ena

Good day from the left coast. 

Thanks for the thoughts about death of my friend. Much appreciated.

Warren, all the best to your wife with her business. I would have watched the promo if I had a TV. Will it run again? If so, I could try and catch it at work. Shsh 

Jeannie, about time you checked in. Hope life is treating you well.


----------



## MaxPower

The show is airing again at 2:30, 9:30 and again at 1:30 am.

Lots of opportunity to catch it at work


----------



## SINC

Warren, I assume those times are eastern and for today? If so I can catch it at 12:30 noon today here.


----------



## MaxPower

Correct. I forgot about the time difference.


----------



## Sonal

Hey Warren, I see the time slot coming up in the TV listings--saw it and thought "Hey, that's Warren's wife's segment!"


----------



## MaxPower

Yes it is, although it is not my wife who is on air. It's a good friend of ours who we extremely grateful of the fantastic job she is doing for us.


----------



## Bolor

Yup, we missed the big storm by this much:clap: Both yesterday and today have been having pretty good weather for up here. Still below zero, but I like it that way.
Should continue for another few day with the exception of tomorrow when we get some snow. Still, the temps are pretty reasonable.

Glad you got home safely Treena. Those storms can get really nasty down there. I think some of the drivers there are not pulling a full train when the weather is like that. When I lived there, there was always someone who thought they were in the Indy 500 

Warren, I will look in on your wife's program in a few minutes. Play days with your kids are something you never forget. Try to do that as often as you can while the kids don't mind being seen with their parents 

Don we don't want anymore of your weather, thank you very much:lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Tuning in now.


----------



## Bolor

Warren, sounds yummy


----------



## medic03

It does sound Yummy eh Bob? So is it a success Warren?


----------



## Bolor

There were some pretty good sales numbers rolling through. I hope that translates to a success.


----------



## Bolor

It will be on twice more tonight. May even translate better?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Yes it is, although it is not my wife who is on air. It's a good friend of ours who we extremely grateful of the fantastic job she is doing for us.


She's doing a great job Warren.

She's kind of easy on the eyes too. 

Us old farts always notice things like that. 

Don't we Bob?


----------



## Bolor

:love2: :love2: :love2: 
I didn't notice:lmao:


----------



## Bolor

Cute accent too


----------



## MaxPower

Like I said, Debbie isn't my wife. But you know now why we chose her to represent the product?


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, she was a fine rep for your wife's product. I tried to get my wife to watch to see if she reacted to any of the products. No such luck. I might just order online things she might want to use. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

I don't want any one to feel like they are obligated to buy any of the products. Of course, if you truly want the product, then by all means, please purchase.  I was just proud of my wife's accomplishment.


----------



## MaxPower

Next show in 45 mins.


----------



## Dr.G.

I had better say good night now, as the sleet is starting to coat the trees, the phone lines and the power lines. If I am not heard for a few days, this is the reason for my silence. Paix, mes amis. Stay warm and dry.


----------



## MaxPower

Take care Marc. Have a good night.


----------



## SINC

Seems to me the pair of you are up far too late.

Well, for me anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It's 10AM here in St.John's, just the right time from brunch. So, let me know what you want and it shall be yours.


----------



## medic03

Eggs Florentine please! Thanks Marc! So was the winter storm that we sent over?


----------



## Dr.G.

Eggs Florentine coming right up, Treena. As for the storm, you may have it back if you want. It is 0C, so much of the ice coatings on the trees and power lines are now falling to the ground.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Looks like a fine day to watch the SuperBowl. It is the single NFL game I watch in any season.

Special treat this year in that Bell ExpressVu has a high def channel that will broadcast the live American feed, US commercials and all. Yippie!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall be pulling for the Giants. Even though they play in New Jersey, they were the team of my youth when they played at Yankee Stadium.


----------



## MaxPower

I haven't been into the NFL for some time now, although i hope to get back into it now that my oldest is starting to understand sports. So just because, I will be pulling for New England today.

Big Willies has the ribs and wings on. When you're ready come on in.


----------



## Dr.G.

27-24 in favor of the Giants. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I am of the mind that it would be nice to see the Patriots win and cap a to date, perfect season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, let me take you back to Dec. 28th, 1958. 

There was a poor boy from New York City who lived for the NY Giants baseball and football teams. Sadly, the Giants baseball team left for San Francisco in the fall of 1957. So, there was only the NY Giants football team left. 

On this day, the NY Giants and the Baltimore Colts played for the NFL championship. This game has been called "The Greatest Game Ever Played". It was the first ever National Football League (NFL) game to go into sudden death overtime. The final score was Baltimore Colts 23, New York Giants 17. On that day, my heart broke for the Giants. 

So, you see why I am rooting for the Giants today. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

I don't.


----------



## SINC

Lemme see . . .

Whole grain bread loaf baked and cooling on rack? Check.

White bread loaf in oven, ready in 45 minutes? Check.

Pork roast about two thirds done in beer broth? Check.

Potatoes, carrots and turnips peeled washed and added around roast? Check.

Beer chilled and clam juice ready for the mix? Check.

SuperBowl kickoff at 4:00 and I made it with 10 minutes to spare? Check.

Can you hear the top popping off that beer?

YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you are putting my carrot and celery sticks, skim milk cottage cheese and rice cakes to shame. Still, I MUST lose weight if I want to see future Super Bowls.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Can you hear the top popping off that beer?

YES!" This beer was in celebration of Don's posting #20,000. I am having water, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

7-3 at halftime. Not the rout that everyone predicted.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Can you hear the top popping off that beer?
> 
> YES!" This beer was in celebration of Don's posting #20,000. I am having water, however.


I did not even realize that "beer popping" bit was 20M.

Oh well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Excelsior, Don. Next stop, MacDoc. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son is going out to get a pizza .............. anyone want the slices I am not allowed to have???


----------



## Ena

Marc, thanks but no thanks to the pizza right now. Maybe for a snack later. Having proper sit down Sunday dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Ann. The second half has just started. Join us when you can. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! I got the score incorrect, but I picked the Giants and they came through for all the kids who died a little bit on Dec.28th, 1958. "Ya gotta believe!!!!!!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good for your team Marc, they played well. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A Giant-sized breakfast awaits one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Don. There were rice cakes thrown all over the place at the last second of the game. The doxies cleaned them all up, so no harm was done.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A Giant-sized breakfast awaits one and all.


Pun intended Marc?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Monday has shown its face finally. Thanks for the breakfast Marc, gonna grab some toast and roll!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Got the Blog updated for another day and now I am off to explore some new programs I cam across.

I'll just grab a coffee and run.


----------



## Bolor

Morning all


----------



## SINC

Morning Bob,

How are things in Timmins?


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, yes, that was a BIG Giant pun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve, Don and Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I shall be up late watching the Super Tuesday results from New York State and Georgia. Go Barack!!!!!!!!! Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I on the other hand am just sitting down for supper. Night Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Don.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Long day at work, nice to take some time and play catch up. Decided to throw on some Pink Floyd to keep the relaxation happening. Off to Montreal in a couple of days and back on the weekend. Looking forward to seeing a couple of friends hopefully while I am there.


----------



## priji

The new thread name kudos is very good name.i like it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Coffee or tea anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, priji. Glad you like the name of this thread.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I'm off to the city to check out HDTVs this morning. But first, the Blog beckons. 

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. A very sunny day and -4C at just after noon. My wife tells me that this sort of sunshine is common in Calgary and Edmonton. I envy you all there when the sun is out .......... but not when your temps are low.


----------



## medic03

Evening everyone, just popped in to put on the kettle for a cup of sleepytime tea. I'll make a pot in case anyone else wants some.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the tea, Treena, but I need something that will keep me awake. I want to watch as much of the primary results from the US as possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Results are pouring in now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Looks like your candidate did well in Georgia, Marc.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Some nice hot coffee and tea ready for all to enjoy along with blueberry muffins. Looks like bad weather all day for the GTA. I do not know if I will be making my way up to Montreal if this weather continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee, Steve. Snow is going to hit us at noon and keep falling until tomorrow night. Drive carefully, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

I would rather have the snow Marc. We are getting Freezing Rain now and then it is supposed to turn to snow. Makes for really bad driving.


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents. I'm off to a great start today and the Blueberry muffins just made my day!


----------



## MaxPower

I was going to ask both Don and Marc if I recall correctly that you both have Sciatica?

If so, What do you do to treat the condition?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I was going to ask both Don and Marc if I recall correctly that you both have Sciatica?
> 
> If so, What do you do to treat the condition?


Correct on my part. I have not been able to walk far or use the treadmill for two years now.

I get such a burning pain in my right hip that I simply have to stop and sit until it goes away. This also happens when out at the mall.

I have both diclofenac and celebrex prescribed, but I take them perhaps only twice a month when the pain is very severe or I know I will have to walk a fair distance.

Sadly, the only thing that works for me is not to push it to avoid the severe pain. That of course results in a heavier Don and that is bad for my heart condition.


----------



## Bolor

That poor weather is staying well south of us. We're back in the deep freeze for a few days but at least the sun is shining.


----------



## Bolor

Hmmmmm, it appears as though I have suddenly graduated to an "Honourable Citizen". I wonder what caused that?


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Hmmmmm, it appears as though I have suddenly graduated to an "Honourable Citizen". I wonder what caused that?


You did so because you have now posted 1,000 times. Congrats Bob! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, I too have sciatica in the left hip. I have lost 21 pounds so far, which has helped. As well, I use proper snow shoveling techniques, and use ergonomic shovels. This is for my winter sciatica. In the summer, I garden by actually getting down in the earth to plant things or dig up weeds, rather than to bend. I might use a heating pad when it gets very bad, like last winter, but the weight loss has helped both my back and my arthritic knees. 

Basically, that's how I deal with this condition. I don't want to take any meds other than the cortisone shots in my knees every three to four months. Losing weight is what I need to do, and I am about 1/3 into my goal of getting south of 200 pounds. About 42 pounds to go. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Bob. However, you were always "honourable" here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Lots of snow to shovel tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

As we sink deeper into the abyss of the -30s.

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Don. Better cold than snow.


----------



## Principal

*Kudos to this Judge*

Check out how the Judge chides a repeat offender TheSpec.com - Local - 'You are the grim reaper,' judge chides crack dealer


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Whatever-you-want breakfast is now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Principal. Have a free cup of tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Was up at 4:00 and am finished the Blog for the day. Time for a coffee.

What's this I see? Spam from the 'Spec in The Shang?

Oh the horror!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was not sure what that was myself until I read the article.


----------



## Principal

*Chez Marc*



Dr.G. said:


> Greetings, Principal. Have a free cup of tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc.


Apparently it's been closed down  
Chez Marc (Reported Closed), Manassas - Restaurant Reviews - TripAdvisor


----------



## Dr.G.

Principal, that's the one in Virginia. I run the one here in The Shang.


----------



## Principal

*Coffee time*

All righty then - We'll have a medium with 4 milks (warmed of course) & 1/2 sugar please


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Principal. Take care not to step on the doxies. They tend to get underfoot with newcomers.


----------



## Principal

*Doxies*



Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Principal. Take care not to step on the doxies. They tend to get underfoot with newcomers.


I'll drop a few "Milk Bones" on my way through. hehe


----------



## Dr.G.

Principal, they don't eat Milk Bone dog biscuits. Take a look at what they are made of and you shall see why. Say the password and they shall let you pass when you venture up into our lounge.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Correct on my part. I have not been able to walk far or use the treadmill for two years now.
> 
> I get such a burning pain in my right hip that I simply have to stop and sit until it goes away. This also happens when out at the mall.
> 
> I have both diclofenac and celebrex prescribed, but I take them perhaps only twice a month when the pain is very severe or I know I will have to walk a fair distance.
> 
> Sadly, the only thing that works for me is not to push it to avoid the severe pain. That of course results in a heavier Don and that is bad for my heart condition.


Don and Marc

I was asking about Sciatica because physiotherapy can help to relieve the pain associated with the disorder.

Your sciatic nerve runs either deep or through a muscle deep in your buttocks called the Piriformis. What is happening is this muscle is impinging on the nerve causing the pain.

Physio can help with active release of the muscle or you can try a self help treatment by sitting and rolling on a golf ball on the cheek that is affected.


----------



## medic03

MaxPower said:


> Don and Marc
> 
> 
> Your sciatic nerve runs either deep or through a muscle deep in your buttocks
> .


So in other words Warren are you saying that they are a 'pain in the ass?':lmao: 



sorry couldn't resist you guys know I love ya


----------



## SINC

You're not the only one who calls me a pain in the ass, Treena. Get in line!


----------



## Bolor

medic03 said:


> So in other words Warren are you saying that they are a 'pain in the ass?':lmao:


tch, tch treena. That was nasty ... a good one tho':clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I have not been called a "pain in the ass", but I have been called a "pain in the tuches", which is the same thing in Yiddish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I have heard of that golfball therapy as well. I have tried it but it does not seem to work for me. I might be using the wrong type of chair, however. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, please don't encourage Treena. Remember, we are family here in The Shang. Actually, come to think of it, it was a good jab and well timed.


----------



## medic03

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, we could headline you this weekend on the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club if you would like to perform your act. We would have to bump Robin Williams, but I am sure he won't mind.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, I have heard of that golfball therapy as well. I have tried it but it does not seem to work for me. I might be using the wrong type of chair, however. Thanks for the tip.


Try Physio then the next time it acts up. Make sure though they use active release techniques (ART). It will hurt like hell when they do it, but it will feel better the next day.


----------



## SINC

For all the Shang Beatles fans. "Hey Jude" like you've never heard it before!

YouTube - [Hero] Youngest Baby Beatles Show in Diaper-Hey Jude


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Treena, we could headline you this weekend on the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club if you would like to perform your act. We would have to bump Robin Williams, but I am sure he won't mind.


I'll be there with bells on


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'll be there with bells on". Thank you, Treena. You shall be our headliner on Saturday night. You shall have the warmup act of Dipsey Dunnderswartz and his Devilish Dancing Doxies just before you "knock 'em dead". "Break a leg" as they say in Vaudeville.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Tea and coffee are now ready, along with some freshly baked goodies. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Hot coffee is a good thing.

Today's wind chills are in the -40s this morning,


----------



## Sonal

Speaking of cold...










I painted this from Marc's photos of the aftermath of last year's snowstorm in St John's. Not sure if I'll put the car in or not yet, but I need to stop looking at it for a while before I make that decision.


----------



## medic03

very nice Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, that is an excellent painting. It captures the loneliness and desolation of the road. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it shall be in the mid -40's with the windchill in Regina. I still can't even imagine that sort of cold.


----------



## Bolor

Here are a couple of guitar solos of Beatles music that are pretty good:clap: 

YouTube - all my loving
YouTube - And I love her


----------



## Bolor

Great painting Sonal. That is worthy of hanging on anyone's wall. Well done!


----------



## Bolor

A winter poem
SH*T It''s Cold!!!


----------



## SINC

Nice work on the painting Sonal. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for these video clips, Bob. Very relaxing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, the owner of the dachshund who fathered the second litter of pups lives in Regina. She said that it was going down to -34C on Sunday, and this is NOT factoring in the windchill. I can only imagine how much colder it will get if it gets windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

Good Morning from another snowy day here in S Ont. Not much time to make breakfast this am so I will just put on the coffee and boil the kettle for tea. Hope everyone has a nice weekend. I'm heading out for work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Just got in from shoveling the snow, so the tea was a great treat. I shall prepare the breakfast for one and all to allow you time to go to work.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from the deep freeze that is Alberta this morning. It is -35 and when you add in the wind chill, it is -44 out there.

A good day to bake bread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I still can't imagine that sort of cold. "Bake bread"??? Put yourself next to the open oven. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## Ena

Don, sorry to see you still have super-shivery temperatures out your way. 

Is it too late in the day to ask for french toast made with raisin bread? Orange rind and juice in the batter please. Took my once a week osteoporosis med today. Has to be taken on an empty tummy and can't eat for half an hour after that. Feels like a very long 30 minutes.


----------



## SINC

Ann, my wife Ann takes the same med every Sunday morning and has to wait the half hour and must sit up as well.

I never make Sunday morning coffee until after the half hour is up so as not to drive her crazy with the aroma of fresh coffee while she waits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we shall make you a special batch of French toast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, as well as the brunch of your choice, awaits you at the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny morning at nearly 9AM. -4C, but there is no wind so it is a quiet but lovely morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

No one dropped by for breakfast or brunch. So, now as we approach noon, I shall get things ready for the lunch-time crowd.


----------



## MaxPower

I've been quietly sneaking in and out today Marc.

Some Waffles would hit the spot. And of course fresh OJ and coffee.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice to be back among friends. Got in from Montreal and it was nice to be in a city I love so much, I only wish I could have stayed longer. Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. 

Marc, it is just now brunch time here. Am I too late?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Warren, Steve and Don. It is 530PM so we are starting to serve supper. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Well I just finished making a big pot of Chili. Any takers? Very mild for the kiddies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, chili for dessert??? What am I going to do with all of this home made ice cream and fresh fruit for toppings???


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, chili for dessert??? What am I going to do with all of this home made ice cream and fresh fruit for toppings???


Freshen the palate with it between first and second helping? Just a thought


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, that's a good idea. You shall get the first serving of ice cream, with your choice of fruits on top.


----------



## medic03

Ann, is your avatar a picture of your little guy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I was thinking the same thing. If it is, that is one cute puppy.


----------



## Ena

Treena and Marc, yes, that's my pal Java. She'll be thirteen in May. 

Marc, I'll take the fruit as I'm not that fond of ice-cream. Seeing as it's winter I'll make a hot fruit compote out of it and share.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Ann. I thought that was a puppy. She is a fine looking dog for 13. May she have many more years ahead of her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good night everyone. Took the day off tomorrow to get some much needed rest. Cheers.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I guess we're all off to a late start today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Don, I was up and going at 730AM, but I have been outside shoveling off and on since then, coming in to get dry and to teach online. 20cm last night, and another 15cm today, and it is still coming down. Still, if I go shovel every 10cm, it is not difficult to clear everything away. 

How is Life treating you these days, mon frere?


----------



## Bolor

Good afternoon all. 
We are now in the throws of Don-like-weather. Going to be cold for the next while and huge wind chills too.. At least we are getting a break from the snow for a couple of days. As soon as it warms up though ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Sounds like you could use some Bolor Special ASAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.

We are basking in a heat wave at -3, but it will not last long according to the weather forecasters.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Cold start to the day again in the GTA, but some hot coffee and tea will clear that up right away. Fresh sticky buns out of the oven for all to enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hot tea and coffee is ready to go along with a big platter of fruit and some sticky buns.

I'm so far ahead this morning, I think I'm behind. Everything done and now have time to relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve and Don. Coffee and fruit will be a grand start to the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow is falling here in St.John's, with only -2C temps. However, with a strong wind, the snow is blowing all over, with knee-high drifts in places and nothing in other places. -12C with the windchill is cold for us.


----------



## overkill

Sorry Don, did not see you in the kitchen at the same time as me this morning  I guess cooking with my eyes closed due to be too tired is not a good thing.


----------



## SINC

I think it was me with my eyes closed Steve. Your post is one minute ahead of mine.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Wonder if we will get any sunshine here today. Had some on Saturday, for eight whole minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. No sunshine here in St.John's, but we could send you some snow. How much would you like delivered?


----------



## medic03

Marc, if anyone is sending snow to Ann it will be me. I'm closer 
It's snowing AGAIN here in Toronto. Torontonians aren't used to this kind of 'real' winter. I am going to try and bake some Valentines cookies if they turn out I'll leave some on the counter for everyone.


----------



## SINC

Seems it's a snow day. Heavy snowfall warnings have been issued for the next 24 hours in our area.


----------



## Sonal

It's the snowiest winter Toronto has had for several years.

Was up north this weekend (cottage country) and drove back through a snow squall. Kind of fun for me, except that I had two people who didn't grow up with snow with me in the car, so the whiteouts made them a little nervous. Spent an hour parked on highway 11 because someone up ahead had slid into the ditch--no one hurt, but took a while for the tow truck to reach them.


----------



## Bolor

Sonal and Treena, I do not envy you the winter you are having this year. All I hear around here is "good for them ... let 'em have it and keep it away from here" 
I lived in TO for a few years and understand what you are going through. 

You're still weeks ahead of us though in spring and and enjoy a muck longer and warmer fall. I spent all of September and part of October in St. Catharines and the weather was warmer then than most of the time up here.

I guess it's a saw-off.


----------



## Bolor

BTW guys, the number of multi car pile ups down there was pretty bad this year too. That is certainly not enviable either.


----------



## Bolor

We are basking in sunny -31 degree temps (In AM) currently -15 and still sunny. (wind chill -22)


----------



## Black

Black is wondering the probability of starting an Apple Store in Ottawa as a future business. Black is 17 and attending Adult Ed and plans to go through necesary College courses.

Personal Message Black with your thoughts.

Third_Person_Speech: Off y/n?
Action: y


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, if anyone is sending snow to Ann it will be me. I'm closer." Treena, while we don't get the bitterly cold temps as Bob and Don experience, we do get more snow than you ........ or any other major city in Canada (according to Environment Canada). You may be closer, but we have over 9 feet of snow to get rid of in that we have between 10-13 more feet of snow to come between now and early June. 

Thoughts of Spring are very distant to us here in St.John's. Such is Life.

Still, there is enough Bolor Special blends to go around for any and all who want to partake in the best hot chocolate and hot cocoa in ehMacLand. Enjoy, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Marc, I agree you get a lot more snow than we do. We just have so many more roads and absolutely no place to put the snow. The snow that has fallen today the light and fluffy stuff, not hard to shovel but with the strong winds we have now it is blowing all over the place. Should make for an interesting drive in the morning. Bob, after our little cold snap this weekend I don't miss the cold of up north. Especially the -31


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, along with the homemade breakfast of your choice, with fresh muffins in the oven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, St. John's throws the snow they collect in the downtown area of St.John's directly into the St.John's harbor. Since I live in a home, I just put it all around wherever I can find a free space. I am lucky this year to have gotten a snowblower, which really helps.

Drive carefully. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Yes the snow has stopped in the GTA, and the roads were not too bad at all this morning on the drive into work. More snow expected on Friday but not as much as we have seen over the past couple of days. I am glad that my condo corp is very quick to be out and clearing the snow to allow for proper access throughout the building and underground parking. Only wish the city could be a little quicker in some areas.


----------



## SINC

Morning all as we too battle less than ideal driving conditions this morning after an overnight snowfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve and Don. Ideal driving conditions here in St.John's this morning, with -3C and loads of sunshine. Of course, tomorrow's 3-5 inches of snow followed by an inch of rain, followed on Friday by -10C temps will make driving conditions difficult for one and all here in Canada's oldest city.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, I just read the paper and I now have to go out this morning. 

I did not intend to, but I just read the Superstore ad in this morning's Edmonton Journal.

Only question now is, how many can I carry?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, pick me up a six-pack or two. I'll send out the Doxie Express to deliver it to my front door. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, pick me up a six-pack or two. I'll send out the Doxie Express to deliver it to my front door. Merci.


Pilsener, Dry, Honey Red or Light?


----------



## Dr.G.

One Dry, two Honey Red and three Light. I'll send you the money with the doxies, plus a carrying charge for you for your efforts. Merci.


----------



## SINC

My but you're thirsty today Marc.

I only permit myself the light, but I will likely pick up a few cases at that price.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is for our Canada Day party, when the last bit of snow should melt. If not Canada Day, then I am sure the last bit of snow will melt by Labor Day. I only have a can or two of light, so the rest is for everyone else.


----------



## medic03

Don, is that advertising from Real Canadian Superstore? I didn't know they sold alcohol.


----------



## SINC

It sure is Treena. Superstores in Alberta cities have stand alone liquor stores, as do Safeway and IGA/Sobey's. (Alberta liquor stores were privatized years ago.) Their prices are great compared to other private liquor stores and as you can see in the ad, they even sell their own "President's Choice" brand.

The stuff I buy is called "PC Light".


----------



## Black

i'm not old enough to legally buy beer yet (4 more months for me in Quebec!), i hate you guys.


----------



## medic03

Don, I know we could buy PC beer in our Brewer's Retail not sure if that is still true as I don't frequent the place very often (in fact I was shocked this past summer that a 24 was almost $50.00) If I remember correctly not that long ago we were only paying between 20-25 for the same amount. Good thing I am not much of a drinker anymore.


----------



## SINC

Treena, 24 PC beer even at the regular price are under $25 including tax and deposit on the cans. Then you get a dime a can back when you return them.

It's cheaper than pop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, beer is twice as expensive here in NL. Luckily, I don't drink much beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

I'll post my Happy Valentine's Day greetings to you tonight in case I don't have time in the morning. Enjoy the chocolate cupcakes with mocha icing.


----------



## MaxPower

Mmmmm. Cupcakes.


----------



## MaxPower

Don, I drink the PC Low Carb and for 12 bottles it is around $24. Bloody expensive if you ask me, but as a diabetic having this low carb option is a god send. If you ever see the Low Carb on sale pick me up a case or two and UPS it to me. I'm not kidding. I don't kid when it comes to beer.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm not sure if I mentioned it but we found out today that my wife's debut on the Shopping Channel was a huge success. They are bringing her on for a second show (we don't know the date yet) and are trying to come up with new combinations for the new products we are releasing.


----------



## MaxPower

Now it's off to bed. I got called in to volunteer at the Physio clinic I am taking my placement at tomorrow. It's my first time in a real physio setting and I am pumped about this. I'm not getting paid, but I am getting real world experience and that counts for a lot.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Don, I drink the PC Low Carb and for 12 bottles it is around $24. Bloody expensive if you ask me, but as a diabetic having this low carb option is a god send. If you ever see the Low Carb on sale pick me up a case or two and UPS it to me. I'm not kidding. I don't kid when it comes to beer.


Any time Warren.

I think the kind I buy is low carb, but the can does not specifically say so. Can you send me a pic of a can with the details on the label so I can compare yours to mine?

If it is the same, I can get it tomorrow and ship it. BTW the sale price only applies if you buy a flat, which here in Alberta is four six packs (24 cans).


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready to go along with Ann's cupcaked. Happy Valentine's Day to one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to your wife, Warren.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I got an early start on my day and am now free to spend it as I wish.

I have to get back to an exercise regimen and have started back in gradually after a year off due to hip pain. I have found that walking up and down the stairs in the house is a good way to ease into things. Yesterday I made six trips up and down. Today I shall do eight. 

I will follow that with 10 minutes on the stationery bike. Next week, I will try adding the treadmill, but that is where I usually encounter the sever hip pain. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Grabbing some coffee and making a run for it, long day ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Just coffee is not enough. Now, sit down and have a proper breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

God bless America, doxie-style.

YouTube - star spangled banner Dachshund


----------



## Dr.G.

Or, if you are in a sad mood this Valentine's day, here is a doxie lament.

YouTube - Dachshund sad song


----------



## Bolor

G'day all.

Great news warren ... two ways ... your wife's success and your placement. Good luck with both.

Those cupcakes looked yummy, Anne, but by the time I got there, they were all gone.:-( 

Yup, the Ontario government is screwing us on the liquor/beer front. They want to keep all that money for themselves.:-( :-( 

Don, good luck with your exercise regimen. Taking it slow and steady is certainly the wise choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

Good Morning! I have a bit of time this morning before I have to get going. Not sure what to make for breakfast but I do feel like cooking so put your order in...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for breakfast, Treena. Scrambled eggs would be nice, with some toasted bagels. Merci.


----------



## overkill

Two eggs sunny side up with some home fries and 3 slices of bacon will do just fine this morning. Thank you Treena 

TGIF and the long weekend has arrived...20cm of snow expected for Sunday, but sounds like it will be an indoor day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. Yesterday, we got over 2 inches of snow and up to 8C temps. This morning, there is about three less feet of snow. The mound at the end of my driveway is now just over my head when I stand next to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, you might consider a more heart-friendly breakfast. Speak to Don about this matter. Just a friendly and brotherly suggestion, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

Just some extra super-duper Bolor Special for me thanks and maybe a bagel to go with that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Careful with the "super duper Bolor special", Bob. It has been upgraded and is now used as rocket fuel in the Space Shuttle.


----------



## SINC

Morning folks. I am off to a slow start today. And come to think of it, I like it like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Slow starts are good if the finish is fast.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. Slow starts are good if the finish is fast.


On 'cruise control' here. First day off and enjoying a mug of fresh coffee instead of some out of a thermos while checking my watch to see if how much time I have left on my break at work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, that's a fine way to spend a quiet Friday afternoon.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, all. Bright and sunny in Toronto today... nice to have nice weather for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. We has some special herbal tea freshly brewed if you are in the mood.


----------



## Sonal

Would love a hot cup of tea, Marc, thank you. The sky is clear, but the weather is still cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Your favorite tea is coming right up, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, along with the breakfast of your choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 2C right now, going down to cloudy and -14C tonight. Strange weather.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Coffee sounds just about right this morning.

We had a great day yesterday at +7. Water running down the rooftops. Today is cabbage roll day, as in making them. Ann is working, so I have the kitchen to myself.


----------



## Bolor

Don, since we now have your cold weather soon to be up to our knees or above in your snow, I wonder if we will get your warm weather? It's not in our long range weaher yet because after the snow the temps will plunge again on Mondaytptptptp 

Ah well, all we can do is complain about the weather.

Other than that I'll make regular Bolor Special as Marc has upgraded the good stuff to rocket fuel.


----------



## SINC

Bob, I can't do much about the weather, but maybe this will cheer you up:

HeraldNet: Multimedia


----------



## SINC

And for everyone else, there's this:

Take Me Back To The Fifties


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, not many of us look good naked anymore. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I too remember many of those things from the 50's.


----------



## Dr.G.

I sent my wife the one about not looking good naken anymore, and she sent me this.

http://www.newsday.com/news/opinion/ny-walt-babyboomers-blurb,0,1036393.blurb


----------



## Bolor

`Thanks for the trip down memory lane, Don. I was a teenager back then and I remember them very well.


----------



## Dr.G.

While I was not a teenager back in the 50s, I recall those years well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Can you believe that there have been over 485,000 views of this thread??? Amazing. Imagine if everyone who viewed us in The Shang actually posted rather than just peeked in to see what all the fun was about here???


----------



## Bolor

Marc, that guy doing the singing looks better than me


----------



## Bolor

I know I'll peek in now and then without posting ... so that could be part of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good point, Bob. Let's see, if you peeked in about 250,000 times, and I peeked in about 3 times without posting, that still leaves a wide spread for others to fill the gap. Such is Life.

How are you getting along these days, mon ami?


----------



## Bolor

Very well, thanks for asking. Our trip west to see our granddaughter that was cancelled in Sept. last year is coming up in April. We see her nearly every week on the webcam, but I can hardly wait to see her in person. She's talking up a storm now.:clap: 

My RA has subsided for the time being, so am relatively pain free. Lets hope that goes on for a while. About the only exercise I get these days is shoveling,so am putting on more weight than I would like. All in all, though I am doing pretty well.


----------



## SINC

Bob's heading west while we go east on May 2 to attend the wife's youngest sister's 50th BD in Atwood, Ont., a 3,600 km one way jaunt in the motor home.

May 1st is Ann's last day of work, so she shall likely sleep most of that first day.

Bob, my AR comes and goes, but the worst is in my lower spine and the pain it brings with it when trying to walk long distances.

So far, I can drive all day long without any problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I have been able to lose 20 pounds, which took a lot of strain off of my arthritic knees. I have 45 to go to get to the weight I want to be at for my health and knees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

night Marc from my iPod Touch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Don, from my iBook in bed. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

Don, You are not going to be that far from me when you come to Ontario this May. Probably 1 - 2 hours from me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Bruch is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. Ask for whatever you want, and you shall have it ASAP.


----------



## medic03

Waffles please, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, waffles coming up.


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Just where is St. George Warren?

Waffles eh? Sounds good to me.

And last but not least, where the heck is Jeanne? I miss her stories.


----------



## Ena

Good morning. Coffee smells extra good this morning. Please don't tell me it's civet coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee and waffles seem to have been the call for the day. Everyone has wanted them today. I have so many waffles left over that we are now serving Belgian waffles, with freshly whipped cream and strawberries.


----------



## Bolor

Don, St George is ~15 kms south of Cambridge or ~20 kms south of Kitchener area.

We'll be back home on the 29th of April so certainly in plenty of time for your trip. If you come across the north on highway 11 you will pass right by us. If you opt for the slower albeit more picturesque route on Highway 17, you will be quite a ways from us. If you decide to come this way, I hope you will be able to drop around. In any event, there is plenty of time to decide.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if you are going as far as Ontario, you might as well come all the way east. St.John's would be about 5000 km, round trip, from Atwood. As well, part of the ride would be on the ferry. Of course, that time of year is the end of the iceberg season, and there is always the odd ferry or two that goes down with all hands aboard when it hits an iceberg. Still, even the Titantic sunk, so your odds are good to arrive alive and live to tell your grandchildren of the time you spent in Canada's far east. Just a thought.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> Bob, my AR comes and goes, but the worst is in my lower spine and the pain it brings with it when trying to walk long distances.


Don, I'm not sure what AR is (arthritis?) 

RA is rheumatoid arthritis. Mine hit me like a ton of bricks and knocked me off my feet for quite some time. I guess the old immune system ran amuck on every joint in my body.

My wife would drive to the doctor's office and I could hardly stand the pain for that short ride.. He finally sent me to rheumatologist (in Ottawa) and he got me on a cocktail of meds that fixed me up within a few months. After six months or so, I took myself off Celebrex and have stayed off since.:clap:


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Don, I'm not sure what AR is (arthritis?)
> 
> RA is rheumatoid arthritis. Mine hit me like a ton of bricks and knocked me off my feet for quite some time. I guess the old immune system ran amuck on every joint in my body.
> 
> My wife would drive to the doctor's office and I could hardly stand the pain for that short ride.. He finally sent me to rheumatologist (in Ottawa) and he got me on a cocktail of meds that fixed me up within a few months. After six months or so, I took myself off Celebrex and have stayed off since.:clap:


Yep arthritis. I too took myself off Celebrex, although I still carry it for emergencies.

I use Diclofenac occasionally though. Maybe three tablets a month.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess I am part of this arthritis trio, although I only get cortisone shots in my two knees every four months. Right now, my knees ache from chopping and carrying wood, but I don't have the pain I did a year ago. Then, I could not walk more than a city block without experiencing extreme pain. Having lost 20 pounds has helped. Now, if I could get down another 45, it would really help. We shall see. Carrot sticks, anyone???


----------



## MaxPower

Bolor said:


> Don, St George is ~15 kms south of Cambridge or ~20 kms south of Kitchener area..


...or about 5 kms North of Brantford. Basically we are in between Brantford and Cambridge.

If we meet up, I can scratch one thing off of my list of things to do before I die. That is to shake hands with Don Sinclair.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If we meet up, I can scratch one thing off of my list of things to do before I die. That is to shake hands with Don Sinclair." What a great sentiment, Warren. Yes, Don is truly a fine person, as are you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> ...or about 5 kms North of Brantford. Basically we are in between Brantford and Cambridge.
> 
> If we meet up, I can scratch one thing off of my list of things to do before I die. That is to shake hands with Don Sinclair.


From the looks of the map it is not too far.

Atwood is in the upper left and St. George the lower right.

I used to go to Paris all the time when I worked for Sun Media. We owned the Paris Star. (They still do.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if you are going to Paris, why not stop here in St.John's first? Then, you could fly on to London from here, and then on to Paris ......... or Rome ............ or Athens ............... or ................


----------



## SINC

Warren's post made me think. I too have a number of things on my Bucket List. More about that another day.


----------



## medic03

We should all get together for a beer when Don comes to Ontario. Warren, Steve, Jeanne and I are all within 45 minutes of each other.


----------



## SINC

Hold that thought, Treena. one never knows!


----------



## Dr.G.

"We should all get together for a beer when Don comes to Ontario. Warren, Steve, Jeanne and I are all within 45 minutes of each other." I am only 3 hours and 45 minutes away by plane .............. and I like beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all, looks like I have missed a bit of planning going around here. So where is the meeting place for Don's arrival? 

Enjoyed a nice dinner at the Keg tonight, good prime rib as usual. Going to enjoy sleeping in on a Monday thats for sure. Hope everyone has a good start to the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I hear that this is a holiday in much of Canada. Not here in NL. Such is Life. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with some treats to start your day off just right.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. A coffee would be just right to start this Family Day holiday.


----------



## medic03

Yup, off to a lazy Family Day here in Ont as well. This is our first year with this holiday. Heading to the Mac store with a friend in a bit. She needs a new computer and is thinking of going Mac. She'll be my first convert


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Treena. Family Day sounds like a grand idea.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Just came back from the Apple store myself where I picked up the new wireless keyboard and mouse for my mac. I was very happy to see a lot of families actually in the mall enjoying the day off.

Hope everyone has a relaxing afternoon.


----------



## Bolor

Not much of a lazy day for us up here. Been out twice to clear snow. Now I'm pooped and going for a shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, how about some Bolor Special when you emerge from your shower?


----------



## Bolor

Thanks, Marc. That would be great. I look forward to it. Will you join me in a cup?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, but I am working today, as well as trying to get dinner ready for one and all. Still, a moment with you over a cup of hot Bolor Special would be fine.


----------



## Ena

Regular day of work for me, tote that barge, lift that bail or something like that 

At least it was a rare sunny all day kind of day. Have the windows open wide and can see snowdrops and crocus up in the garden. Sorry!


----------



## Bolor

Nothing to be sorry for. You live in God's country club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, if Ann lives in "God's country", then I must be living in h......... I won't finish that word, or the gods of winter will pound us even more. I have snowdrops that are waiting to come up .................. as soon as the 8 feet of snow that they are under melts sometime in June. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready for anyone interested.


----------



## SINC

up early this morning Marc? 
Me too. Busy day ahead. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## overkill

Thanks for the cup of coffee. Busy day ahead for me as well. 4 day work week always means catch up time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Steve. Yes, I was up early and then went back to bed for an hour or so. The wind and rain was pounding the house and that woke me up. 11C and wind-driven rain at nearly 1PM.


----------



## SINC

Must be catching as I too returned to bed for a couple of hours, but the upside is that I am waaay ahead on my day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C but the rain has stopped, although the wind is still blowing hard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. A nice moon is overhead, so it should be a quiet night. Paix, mes amis.

Good night, Jeanne, Shayla, and Gracie ............... wherever you are. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, as well, to Carex ................. full moon on Thursday, the 21st. Take care one and all on this night ................ don't let the weredoxie bite.


----------



## SINC

Uh, oh, not again. I thought things had become too quiet lately.

Aaaaaahhhhwwwwoooooo!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got up early due to the sunshine coming through my window ...................... or was it that strange howl I heard??? Whichever, tea and coffee are now ready, along with the breakfast of your desire.


----------



## medic03

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Hi Ho Hi Ho it's off to work I go!


----------



## SINC

Treena, isn't that supposed to be, "I owe, I owe, so off to work I go?" Just asking. 

Good morning all, the coffee smells good today.

I got an interesting picture in my e-mail this morning from a Blog reader in Newfoundland and Labrador, and no, it wasn't Marc. It was from a chap I met in Fort McMurray many moons ago and he sent me this commentary and picture:

"This came from a Rig Manager for Global Marine Drilling in St. Johns, Newfoundland.

They actually have to divert the path of these things away from the rig by towing them with ships!

Anyway, in this particular case the water was calm and the sun was almost directly overhead so that the diver was able to get into the water and click this pic."


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Don, glad to see that your blog is gaining support here on The Rock. You should post links to your blog every few days here in The Shang. It would make going there easier for those of us nearing 60. Just a thought.

We have a fine lunch waiting for anyone who wants a mid-day treat. Mort Rabinowitz and Saul Goldfarb, of Mort and Saul's New York Jewish Deli, were catering the Blumberg bar mitzvah, but little Oscar got the mumps, and it was postponed. We have enough food for 20 people, so please, come and enjoy yourself.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Don, glad to see that your blog is gaining support here on The Rock. You should post links to your blog every few days here in The Shang. It would make going there easier for those of us nearing 60. Just a thought.


The link to my Blog is in my signature and has been since Bob pointed out that I had removed it. It is now there permanently. 

I am trying to lose weight and you keep dragging out all those goodies. Mighty temping they are, too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I need to lose weight which is why I need this Jewish soul-food out of the Cafe Chez Marc ASAP. Hot pastrami, corned beef, Jewish dill pickles, deli mustard, etc, etc, all are calling out to me like the Sirens on the rocks.


----------



## Black

Black is currently pondering deep into his own thoughts about human psychology and also wondering what kind of a job he would want in the future.

Both are as confusing as using Calculus to find the identity of Batman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Black, why not have some lunch to help you with these thoughts? Or while you read Don's blog?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the blog today was very interesting reading. Very eclectic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Just stopped in to warm up before I go back outside with my telescope. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

The Blog has nearly become all consuming Marc in that I would quit, but readers plead with me to keep it alive.

Such is life.


----------



## overkill

Evening all...nice to be back, going to grab a cup of coffee and take a whirl into Don's blog. Hope everyone had a chance to enjoy the eclipse tonight. Cold weather was simply ignored for the chance to see this event.


----------



## overkill

Looks like I find myself alone this morning in Cafe Chez Marc, no problem as I know you will all be stopping by shortly for some nice hot coffee and tea, along with fresh apple cider. We have gingerbread cookies and blueberry muffins ready for all to enjoy. I also am just about to pull the triple chocolate chip cookies out of the oven.

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, et all. I got up early and my day's work is done. It is going to be +4 this afternoon so warm enough to go out and do a bit of prep work on the motor home today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve and Don. Thanks for the coffee and apple cider.


----------



## Dr.G.

Full moon tonight, so we should all be on our Carex and weredoxie watch. Be prepared, one and all.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I'm prepared. Taking a welder's face guard into work tomorrow so I don't get pureed prunes spat at me like I did the last two mornings at work. Too many days of this lunar goings-on this month.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wise move, Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is almost midnight, and you know what that means. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Black

time to call it a night aswell. Work then a small house party tomorrow at my place hehe.


----------



## medic03

Morning, picked up some freshly baked Mossa (the spelling is not correct) - sweet Portuguese bread for everyone. Enjoy it with the strong coffee and tea on the side board. Off work today but I have to go into Mississauga to take care of my little niece who picked up pink-eye from her daycare. I love hanging around with her, even though she is less than 2 - should be a fun day!


----------



## overkill

TGIF and good morning to everyone. To start off the day right, I have placed our custom fruit platter on the table along with the addition of fresh kiwis and mango slices.

We also have coffee and tea ready, found the Baileys bottle with a bit of dust on it, so I cleaned it up and placed it behind the coffee for anyone who wants to participate.

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning Treena and all who follow.

Your idea of a fun day differs from mine, but any little girl steals my heart.


----------



## overkill

Treena I apologize for not bumping into you in the kitchen this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena, Steve and Don. Crowded this morning. Wait until the tour bus arrives with tourists from the "test" thread -- then we shall be really busy. Still, I miss the regulars that used to be here.


----------



## medic03

Evening everyone. Steve I thought I heard someone in the kitchen just as I was leaving.  Had a wonderful time with the little one. She had me laughing all day. At one point today she thought it a good idea to use my head as a chair onto which she could sit and watch television.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear you had such a good time, Treena. Yes, young children can be quite a bundle of joy. As for have a body part used as a "chair", imagine having eight doxies all wanting to sit on you or be right up close to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to the weekend. 

Tea and coffee is on and the "Whatever Your Heart Desires Buffet" is our feature this morning. 

Enjoy!


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Don.

Thanks for breakfast and the Joe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Warren. "Whatever my Heart Desires" right now is for the snow to stop. We were to get 15-25cm of snow today, but we have gotten over over 25cm already and the snow is starting to come down heavy now. So, we could get one of those 50-85cm storms that really makes getting around difficult. Still, there is no real wind, and it is only -4C, so there is no drifting. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Just relaxing at home today. Birthday party to attend to tonight, so should be a nice evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday, Steve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Steve's birthday is March 5 Marc. 

Must be a family member's birthday tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it's like the 12 days of Christmas. We start to celebrate his birthday 12 days in advance. This is the first night, since there is a dispute, much like in the Jewish faith, if a holiday begins at sunset on the night of the holiday, or at sunset the night before.


----------



## medic03

Just dropped in for a spot of afternoon tea. I just posted a new thread in the IPOD and Mac troubleshooting called New IPOD but Old Tiger. If you guys don't mind checking it out I would appreciate your help on it.


----------



## overkill

Thanks for the early birthday wishes Marc  

It is a friend's birthday party tonight that I am going to, and my girlfriend's is tomorrow, so its a weekend full of birthday fun.

I tend to keep my birthdays relatively quiet. Was never one for big parties.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, this year's party will be anything but quiet. We have the entire Clubhouse in birthday party mode. Your birthday comes two weeks before the official start of Spring, but since that season does not exist here in St.John's, we will celebrate your birthday instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The brunch of your desire is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Been a while since I was in the kitchen first, so I'll make some hearty Oatmeal, bacon, eggs, hash browns sausage and toast. For those want something lighter, I also have some waffles with fruit.

They boys were up early so of course some strong coffee and tea are also being served along with some fresh OJ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, brunch is already made, so sit back and enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, thanks for the Breakfast Marc and Warren.

Have a lot to do today since I am cooking for 8 tonight for my girlfriend's birthday. Nice evening with some good food.


----------



## medic03

What are you cooking tonight Steve?


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, you should let the Cafe Chez Marc cater for you dinner tonight so you might enjoy the evening.


----------



## SINC

Morning all on a lazy Sunday. Since this is my day to cook, a roast of beef is on the menu. That way I can watch the golf all afternoon undisturbed.


----------



## MaxPower

Perhaps you can even flip to the NASCAR race later on.


----------



## SINC

I might just do that too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I trust everyone is enjoying their weekend. Don has the right idea to rest.


----------



## Ena

Rest is indeed what I'm doing this weekend. Mostly over a head cold but giving in to the urge to sleep. 

Sis and her family are off to Brazil next week for a six-month job posting. Would love to go visit while they are there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I could send out some homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express. It is just the thing to help with your cold. And, as an added bonus, you could cuddle up with one of the pups and get a nap. They love to cuddle, as seen in this pic of Bridget and Gracie using their mom as a pillow.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Almost done all the cooking for the party and guests should be arriving shortly. Salmon is prepared and ready for the oven and my turkey roasts are almost complete. I have made a fresh garden salad with lemon dressing and for desert homemade chocolate chocolate chip cookies and birthday cake. Been a busy afternoon, but will be well worth it 

I hope everyone has a great evening.


----------



## medic03

Wow, very impressive Steve. I hope you guys have a nice birthday dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, you can cater all of our parties in the future.


----------



## Bolor

I thought you all might get a kick out of this:heybaby: 

Rick was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was really angry. She told him 'Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less than 6 seconds, AND IT BETTER BE THERE!!' 

The next morning Rick got up early and left for work. When his wife woke up she looked out the window and sure enough there was a box gift-wrapped in the middle of the driveway. 

Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the driveway, and brought the box back in the house. 

She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale. 

Rick has been missing since Friday. Please pray for him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heard this one before, Bob, but it still brings a smile to my face ........... although I shall not share this one with my wife.


----------



## SINC

How about sharing this one with her Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with your choice of cereals, freshly baked goodies, and some fruit. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I don't think I am going to share that one with my wife either.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and all. Thanks for breakfast, needed a little pick me up right now. Dinner went very well last night, everyone enjoyed the food and my girlfriend was more than happy with the entire evening which was all that I was aiming for. Lots of left overs of course, so looks like I can stay out of the kitchen for the beginning of this week for sure.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. 

I watched two specials last night, one on the world's biggest cruise ship and the other on the Queen Mary II on National Geographic's HD channel.

It is amazing how much work it takes to prepare for a voyage in one of these monsters.

Lasted 'til midnight so I slept in a bit this morning.


----------



## medic03

Don , I have seen bits and pieces on the documentary of the Queen Mary - she is an amazing ship and you are right about all the work that goes on from behind the scenes. You don't think of stuff like what they do with the grey water or all the garbage. A friend took her on a return from England last year. She said that she would highly recommend it and that it was one of the best travel experiences that she has ever had.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I visited the Queen Mary I, which rests in the Long Beach harbor in California, back in 1971.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to say good morning and have a cup of tea or coffee. Wake up ..................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I see you slept in this morning. Thatnks for coffee.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and Don. Nice to have some company this morning in the cafe. Coffee smells great!


----------



## SINC

I got a bit of an early start this morning and now I am so far ahead, I think I'm behind in the race.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Steve. Yes, it is a fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, remember that, at times, you shall need to run twice as fast simply to remain in the same spot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I trust you are enjoying this lavish dinner we are providing tonight for your dining experience. It is mainly food that was never served from the party we threw in the Cafe Chez Marc for all of the Academy Award winners this year. We were expecting 1000 people, but only 847 showed up.


----------



## Ena

Marc, do I have to wear 'a girl's best friend' and a long gown to the leftovers dinner?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, no formal dress is required. The money spent at the Oscars on dresses and hairdos could have fed every hungry child in California for a year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I too will retire soon. It's been a long day.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Fresh coffee and tea ready for all, along with sticky buns.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for the coffee. I shall have some fruit instead of the buns if you don't mind.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A day with flurries will be a chance to catch up on my reading.


----------



## Bolor

Me too. no flurries here just too cold. Brrrr


----------



## SINC

I am baking bread, one loaf down, one to go. My son and his wife love this bread I make, so both loaves will go to them this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I love freshly baked bread. Hint, hint. The Doxie Express could be at your front door within the hour, and get it here while it is still warm. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

A few hours ago it started to snow, which quickly changed to freezing rain, which changed to rain. It is now an amazing 7C outside with a light drizzle and fog.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I love freshly baked bread. Hint, hint. The Doxie Express could be at your front door within the hour, and get it here while it is still warm. Just a thought.


Marc, here are the results of today's efforts for my son and his wife.

Which type would you like me to put in for you?

The front is farm white loaf and the rear is multigrain.


----------



## medic03

Can I have some of both Don? Funny how the multigrain is higher than the white. Did you use wholewheat flour in the multigrain?


----------



## SINC

Treena, the white is made with Robin Hood bread flour and is a 2 lb. loaf. (Three cups flour)

The multigrain is a 2.5 lb. loaf made with half bread flour and half multigrain flour. (Four cups flour total) thus the difference in loaf size.

The white is done in just under two hours start to stop. The multigrain takes just under three hours.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. I just got this in an email and I thought I would share(again)

Pretty cool!


HEMA is a Dutch department store. The first store opened on November 4,1926, in Amsterdam . Now there are 150 stores all over the Netherlands.

Take a look at HEMA's product page. You can't order anything and it's in Dutch but just wait a couple of seconds and watch what happens.

This company has a sense of humor and a great computer programmer.

HEMA - online winkelen


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the multigrain loaf arrived a few minutes ago. Many, many thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is an amazing 9C outside. The snow and sleet we got earlier has all melted away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. All of this warm bread and warm temps (+8.5 at 11:20PM) is making me sleepy. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Bolor said:


> Hi all. I just got this in an email and I thought I would share(again)
> 
> Pretty cool!
> 
> 
> HEMA is a Dutch department store. The first store opened on November 4,1926, in Amsterdam . Now there are 150 stores all over the Netherlands.
> 
> Take a look at HEMA's product page. You can't order anything and it's in Dutch but just wait a couple of seconds and watch what happens.
> 
> This company has a sense of humor and a great computer programmer.
> 
> HEMA - online winkelen


That was cute.


----------



## Ena

Bob, that is a great web page. It reminds me of the Honda Cog ad. 

Funnily enough with this talk of bread, the stand mixer that I ordered from a point catalogue at grocery store arrived today. Dough hooks will make it much easier on my fingers to make bread. Soon time to look out Easter bread recipe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with your choice of a homemade breakfast.

Ann, you could be our bread chef ............... or you could sit back and enjoy your new dough mixer.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, thank you for the coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. After a restless night, I got up at 4:30 and finished my work for the day. Now for a cuppa and back to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how are you able to go back to sleep after having a cup of coffee?


----------



## SINC

Marc, coffee has never had an effect on my sleep. Matter of fact, I enjoy a cup right before I go to bed. It somehow tends to make me sleep rather than keep me awake. I guess I'm like Apple and think different?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you are like my wife when it comes to drinking coffee before going to bed. Herbal tea is all I can have or else, I am up until dawn.


----------



## Bolor

Mornin' all. Brrrrrr pass theBolor Special please. 

Ann, a bread machine like Don used does all that stuff. No kneading, resting to rise and baking all in one swell foop.:clap:


----------



## SINC

I do not follow the machines instructions Bob. After the first kneading, I unplug the machine and allow the dough to rise for 30 minutes. Then I start the cycle over again and knead a second time and let it rise a second time as per the machines normal function.

I get much lighter bread that way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, there has been a run of Bolor Specials today from folks in ON. Luckily, we keep your special stock away from the other brews so that there is always some for you when you want it.


----------



## Cameo

Hello all! Hope this post finds everyone well


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Jeanne. You have been missed. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Hello all! Hope this post finds everyone well


Jeanne!

We missed you!

So glad to hear from you!


----------



## medic03

Jeanne, so glad to hear from you. How is everything? 
Marc, I am with you when it comes to the caffeine. I find that I can't drink anything with caffeine (including caffeine free products - which still have some caff. in it just lower amounts) after 12:00 or else I am up til the sunrise. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I had a sip or two of coffee at 11PM and I am still up at 12:15AM. Time to call it a night, however. I shall read, and that helps to get me sleepy. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. How is Shayla? Give Gracie my best. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Morning, coffee and tea are ready with some toast and scrambled eggs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and scrambled eggs, Treena. It is much appreciated. 

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning group. I slept in this morning, a nice change indeed. Got up at 6:45, but even so got the Blog updated just fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. -5C and light snow.


----------



## SINC

Does evening start at 4:30 in NL, Marc?

We don't start it here until after 6:00 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, evening starts at 430PM in the winter, since the sun has set. By 6PM it is night, since it is dark. It only gets worse on March 9th.


----------



## SINC

I just knew there would be logic to it that I could not come up with.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is the problem with being so far east, but only a half time zone difference. It gets darker earlier here. Still, we do get all of the major holidays starting here first in Canada.

7 hours until the start of St.David's Day and the traditional leek soup.


----------



## SINC

Marc, why not try my traditional Scottish Leek soup recipe:

Cock-a-Leekie Soup

Ingredients

10 prunes
1 medium chicken
4 pints chicken stock
8 leeks
1 oz rice
Salt and pepper to taste
Chopped parsley for garnish


Method


Soak the prunes overnight in cold water.

Remove any giblets from chicken and place it in a saucepan with the stock.

Prepare the leeks, removing some of the green tops.

Cut into 1/2 inch slices and add to the stock.

Season, bring to the boil, cover and simmer for 3 1/2 hours.

Halve and stone the prunes, add to the stock and cook for a further 1/2 hour.

Add the rice for the last 10 minutes.

Remove the chicken from the stock, carve off the meat and cut it into fairly large pieces.

Place some of the pieces in each soup dish and pour some of the soup over.

Serve garnished with the chopped parsley and eat with homemade wholemeal bread.

Mmmmmmm, mmmmm, good!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, looks like an interesting concoction. However, I have a neighbor who is Welsh and her next door neighbor is Scottish. They seem to be having a competition as to who will get the best reaction from me from a traditional dish from their homeland. They both own dogs, a Cairn terrier, and a Welsh Corgy, so they come over under the auspices of asking my wife a question about dogs. They, of course, also have a sample of something that they just made, and would Marc like a "wee taste" of this traditional fare. I always say "Yes!!!" My wife is a great cook, but this sort of food is really different.


----------



## Ena

Marc, have you been given any Spotted Dick yet? The very dab to eat on a cold winter night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I have had a traditional English steamed pudding containing dried fruits, currants, and suet, which someone said was named "Spotted Dick". However, I did not believe them re the name. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone, quiet night at my dad's trailer. Weather was not the greatest on the drive up, saw quite a few accidents and even saw one guy driving in the ditch between the roads looking for a way to get back up to the street level. Hope he made it out of there 

We have successfully moved a 70 gallon fish tank and all the fish in a 250km drive. All seem to be okay, a little stressed but very well taken care of on their long drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to get my body used to the change in clocks once again on the 9th. The doxies only know that when the sun comes up, it is time to be fed and go outside to play. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Shayla, wherever you are. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Goodnight Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon nuit, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and some light pasteries and hearty cereals are now being served.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, thanks for breakfast. Looks like its going to be a beautiful but cold day here off Lake Huron. May go for a walk later to take in some of the fresh clean air.


----------



## SINC

Morning all!


----------



## SINC

Thought for today:

"There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face."


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Still sunny and -4C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face." Don, so very true. I just got back from the dog show. I showed Bridgett, who finished second to her sister, Gracie. Gracie then beat her half sister, Fanny, and then went on to beat her brother, Hugo. Then, she finished third in the Hound group. So, now she and my wife are still at the show for the "Best in Show, Puppy" category. She could bring back the Blue Ribbon for Best Puppy in Show in a few hours. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Just watching the Leaf game while catching up online with a few things. Got a chance to go for a nice walk in the deep snow and got off a few good pictures.


----------



## SINC

Pictures? When do we get to see them?


----------



## Dr.G.

Pictures? Of snow? Would love to see them.


----------



## SINC

I was thinking more of the Huron shoreline Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I was thinking more of the Huron shoreline Marc." Me too, Don. I have been to Lake Huron in the summer, but would love to see what it looks like in the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Once I get home tomorrow I hope to get them on my Mac and be able to share. Sorry I did not make the drive down to the shoreline today, may head there tomorrow before returning home to take a few snaps.

Good night all.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I still have three hours or so until Ann is off work.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. I guess we have all taken the opportunity to sleep in a little this Sunday morning. Getting ready for the drive back home and going to finish up a few things around the house before sitting back and relaxing for the rest of the day.

Breakfast is served with eggs and bacon. Coffee, tea and apple cider is ready to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. That apple cider sounds good this morning. A raging blizzard is outside and I have given up trying to shovel. We were told that we would be getting about 5cm, but that was about 15cm ago. Drifts are half way up my tires of the car in the driveway. So, warm apple cider is much needed just now. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A very cold but sunny start to our day. A lazy Sunday and a good day for watching golf.

I am spending time today teaching a friend to post to my blog so he can handle it while I am away in May. 
Another friend will be trained next Sunday, so it will keep me busy for a few more weekends.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Have some coffee in me so am more awake and sociable so it's safe to talk to me now 

Heading out soon to pick up some yeast for bread making. Used to make a lot of bread and am looking forward to having the smell in the house again.


----------



## medic03

Good Afternoon. had to work today but got to leave early so that is okay. 
Don, I saw a trailer today that would make you drool. :love2: It was about 30 feet high and 100 feet long (okay maybe that is exaggerating a bit). It is not an RV but a fifth wheel with a large garage to carry a car. It also had at least two push-outs. I have no idea the cost. I think that the brand name of it was ___ Ranger. You could probably hide in it and Ann wouldn't be able to find you.


----------



## SINC

Ann, I am baking bread and watching PGA golf this afternoon and I love the smell in the house.

Treena, I have seen such fivers with the garage, but I do not like having to pay $80 grand for the fiver and then another $70 grand for the truck to pull it when I got my motor home brand new for $79 grand. I just pull my little Suzuki behind and I have no jacks to set, or anything, Park and open a beer is my motto!


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings once again. Spent most of the day at the dog show with my wife. Our puppy, Gracie, won best of breed (Dachshund), best of group (Hound) and nearly won Best of Show and Best Puppy in Show. It was down to her and an Akita for B of S, and her and a Great Dane for B P of S. Sadly, she won neither, but this was only her second show, with her first show yesterday afternoon. So, food and drink are on the house today. Eat/drink as much as you want.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, the turnout for the free food and drink was tremendous. Good thing that I don't serve alcoholic drinks. Still, a good time was had by all. Who knew that there were that many doxie lovers here in The Shang???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all.

Just popping in quickly to say hello. I took my oldest skating today (fifth time ever) and he has been making good progress. Today however, as I was holding his hands and skating behind him he starting shaking my hands away. I asked him if he wanted to try going by himself. He let go and started skating!!!! Nothing spectacular but he kept his balance and was moving under his own power.

A proud moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and the breakfast of your desire, are now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, what a great moment for you and your son, as well as for the rest of us (in a vicarious manner). Thanks for sharing it with your Shang family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Looks like we will be having some warmer weather today which should help to melt most of the snow. It is lightly raining as I type.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. got the Blog updated and will now think about how I will vote in the Alberta election today. I like to go to the polls early and get it done.

Warren, maybe the lad is headed for the NHL? One never knows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve and Don.


----------



## medic03

overkill said:


> we will be having some warmer weather today which should help to melt *most* of the snow. It is lightly raining as I type.


Steve, with the amount of snow we have it is going to take until July to melt it all


My mother told me that her tulips are a few inches up already arghhh!


----------



## SINC

Fear not Treena, we too have a ton of snow and more is falling right now. 

From the looks of the forecast, Bob is not having very good weather today either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like I shall not be the only one longing for his/her tulips to appear. My main tulip bed is under about 4 feet of snow, but we had rain one day, and then -14C temps, so that mound is solid ice. Tulips by Canada Day is our battlecry here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

This seems appropriate today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. Very appropriate for St.John's comes late April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MLeh

Evening all. I don't suppose any of you want to hear about the cherry tree that is in blossom in the neighbour's yard?

Didn't think so ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and a nice fruit tray, are now ready for your enjoyment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I would love to hear about that cherry tree. I miss real spring, which we don't get here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Thanks for the coffee, looks like its going to be a long day so best get right into it all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. If you have a "long day", then you have to sit down and have a good breakfast. As we say in the doxie business, "that's the long and the short of it". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I was up late last night covering the election and slept in until 5:45 this morning. the Blog is now updated and I can turn my thoughts to other things.

Elaine, nice to see you drop by for a quick visit. don't be a stranger.

I think I'll grab a Bolor Special this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. One Bolor Special coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

After a morning of snow flurries, now we have freezing drizzle to make things messy. Of course, this shall be followed by ice pellets and then sleet, so the "best" is yet to come. Bring on Canada Day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

This was sent to me by someone who has "only" four doxies.

"If I Didn't Have Doxies...

I could walk around the yard barefoot in safety.

My house could be carpeted instead of tiled and laminated.

All flat surfaces, clothing, furniture, and cars would be free of hair.

When the doorbell rings, it wouldn't sound like a kennel.

When the doorbell rings, I could get to the door without wading through
fuzzy bodies who beat me there.

I could sit on the couch and my bed the way I wanted, without taking
into consideration how much space several fur bodies would need to get
comfortable.

I would have money ...and no guilt to go on a real vacation.

I would not be on a first-name basis with the veterinarian, as I put his
yet unborn grand kids through college.

The most used words in my vocabulary would not be: out, sit, down, come,
no, stay, and leave him/her/it ALONE.

My house would not be cordoned off into zones with baby gates or
barriers.

My house would not look like a day care center, toys everywhere.

My pockets would not contain things like poop bags, treats and an extra
leash.

I would no longer have to Spell the words B-A-L-L, F-R-I-S-B-E-E,
W-A-L-K, T-R-E-A-T, B-I-K-E, G-O, R-I-D-E

I would not have as many leaves INSIDE my house as outside.

I would not look strangely at people who think having ONE dog ties them
down too much.

I'd look forward to spring and the rainy season instead of dreading
"mud" season.

I would not have to answer the question "Why do you have so many
animals?" from people who will never have the joy in their lives of
knowing they are loved unconditionally by someone as close to an angel
as they will ever get.

How EMPTY my life would be!"


----------



## Ena

Marc, most of your list could apply to my house and I only have one dog. The leaves, mud and vet one are my top three.

Had great day at work with nobody dying, nobody screaming and no fights. On top of that I picked up the correct size of battery for my watch and didn't overcook my supper  All in all, a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you had a good day at work, Ann. Have a cup of herbal tea and relax in the Cafe. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

Morning, early start to the day for me today. Must get out and scrape down my car! Only had time for coffee so the next one in will have to make breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Morning, Treena. I shall have breakfast ready for everyone else. Thanks for the coffee. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Treena, no worries I will whip up a nice breakfast for all. We have pancakes and crepes ready to go with Canadian maple syrup. Caramelized peaches and blueberry toppings for the crepes, so please enjoy.

Not too bad of a drive into work this morning. Weather should get better by this afternoon. Nice way to start off a birthday


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday, Steve. No need to make this big a breakfast. Enjoy your morning and let me serve you.


----------



## overkill

Thank you very much Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall have a gala affair for you, Steve, once everyone gets up. Bon fete, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Happy birthday Steve!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Happy birthday Steve!


----------



## Bolor

You were right about the weather we had on Monday Don. Woke up to 1.4 inch of freezing rain that then tuned into a wet snow. I got that cleaned up before the real Timmins type snow started. (dry and fluffy). Then back out yesterday to clean that up. With the colder weather, we have ice up the ying yang.My walk and driveway are very slippery.

Because of the lousy weather forecast for Monday, my wife took me out for my birthday diner on Sunday. Then on Monday, friends of ours invited us to their house for dinner. All in all a good time.:clap: 

BTW I am officially a septuagenerian now. I don't feel a day over an octogenarian


----------



## Bolor

It's nice to see Jeanne and Elaine drop by if it is only for a short moment. We miss you guys:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday to you as well, Bob. Seems like we are going to have a really big gala affair tonight at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Bolor

I'll be there with bells on


----------



## iMouse

Bolor said:


> BTW I am officially a septuagenerian now. I don't feel a day over an octogenarian


Good stuff. Happy, and healthy, birthday.  

Still a Sexagenarian here, for another 21 months.


----------



## Dr.G.

For all of the octogenarians here in The Shang -- Etymology: Latin "octogenarius" (containing eighty, from octogeni eighty each), from "octoginta" (eighty), from "octo" eight + -ginta 

Happy birthday one and all.


----------



## medic03

Oh that is right Happy Birthday Steve! If I remember correctly we *almost *celebrated your birthday a week or so ago  
Bob congrats! Did you have a nice dinner with your wife? Where did she take you?


----------



## SINC

Happy belated BD Bob!

I've got six more years to stay sexy!

(I'm a Sexagenarian!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Our average age is ever-increasing here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess good things come in eights. For example .............


----------



## Sonal

Happy Birthday Bob!


----------



## Ena

A very Happy Birthday to Steve and to Bob! 

Bob, I won't be a nosy parker and ask where you are wearing the bells


----------



## iMouse

He's a little confused, so is wearing mistletoe, you know where. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am really tired. Stayed up way too late to watch the returns from the Texas primary. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I on the other hand, will stay up until you arise in the morning.

(There is a movie on I want to catch.)


----------



## overkill

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. Just came back from a nice small family dinner, the day flew by mainly because of work but I shall leave a little more celebration time over the weekend.

Cheers and thanks again.


----------



## MaxPower

Happy Birthday Bob and Steve. And many more. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and the breakfast of your choice are now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, that was quite the gala affair we had last night here in The Shang. I did not know that Bob and Steve knew so many people who liked to party. Still, no one was hurt and everyone had a grand old time.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I'll have a big plate of choice and a coffee please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Our "plate of choice" this morning is fruit with some cereal or oatmeal.


----------



## SINC

Marc, oatmeal is one of my all time favourites. Good choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have some Scottish and Irish oatmeal. You choose.


----------



## SINC

Scottish please.

In the meantime, I ran across this little bit of wisdom today:

A dog is truly a man's best friend.

If you don't believe it, just try this experiment.

Put your dog and your wife in the trunk of the car for an hour.

When you open the trunk, who is really happy to see you?


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and all. Sorry for getting up a little late, it was quite the party with the Shang gang. Marc, those doxies sure know how to party!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Yes, the doxies are real party animals.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks all for the kind words and birthday wishes. The dinning room we wanted to go to is no longer open on Sundays so it makes me think that they don't have their chef any more. So we had a good feed of ribs at Casey's.

Marc, I still have a decade to go before I become an octogenarian in case you misread my earlier post. But you are right. Like all other parts of the country, our population is aging.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, you don't look a day over 45. 

As for your dinner, why not let the Cafe Chez Marc cater this affair? We have the best ribs in town?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Nothing in here but an echo this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Don, I was out back cleaning up. What would you like for breakfast?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is sunny and 1C outside at 11AM. Tomorrow and Sunday, we shall be getting snow/ice pellets/sleet and rain. So, let's enjoy this nice weather now. I am taking my coffee outside.


----------



## SINC

Things I See, Hear and Think: Try Not To Giggle When You Watch This . . .


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF yes! Hope to get out early and beat the snow falling this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Steve. Drive carefully and arrive alive.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am still laughing, Don. Who needs expensive toys when you have newspaper flyers to rip up. I did this with my son when he was at a similar age, and usually got a similar reaction. Thanks for sharing this with us all. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Ena

Don, that's an excellent video.

Yay! My Friday today too. Too bad it's so damp so I can't cut the grass nor hang out the weekly wash. Thank goodness


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, you would not have been able to cut the grass here in St.John's (it is still under about a meter of snow in my back yard), but it was sunny and mild enough (2C) to hang out your clothes. I had some room on the clothes line.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Speaking of washday, I framed this pic that came in a flyer from Nfld. and Labrador Tourism as I Iiked it so much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and a fine breakfast awaits you. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, yes, that is a common sight in most of NL. I was amazed with how many people hang out their laundry here in St.John's. We have a dryer, but I put out the laundry on those days when it is above freezing. I love the fresh ocean smell on bed sheets.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc. I see we are the only ones up this morning, well noon for you.

I got a call from Telus yesterday to thank me for my loyalty over the years. Quite a surprise.

On top of that as an act of repayment, they are upgrading my ADSL speed from "enhanced" at 3 MB/second to "extreme" at 6 MB/second.

Change to take effect next week sometime. WooHoo!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Kudos on the Telus deal. Cool. I am up to 5Mb on my DSL line, which they say is as fast as they can get it here to my home.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon all. Just looking out my window and watching the snow fall. Been going pretty good for the past couple of hours and seems like it wont be going away for the rest of the day. Nice to stay in doors and just relax


----------



## Dr.G.

Good idea, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Rick Mercer's Rant - Dec 1, 2007 - The Weather


----------



## Ena

Marc, life is going well. Ankle is less bothersome as the weeks go by. One sour note is the prospect of yet another budget cut at work next month. No announcement on what the management are going to do about the reduced funding from the province. 
Looking forward to some time off from work soon to muck out the garden and get some fresh air in my lungs. Thanks for asking


----------



## overkill

Afternoon again everyone. Snow is really coming down now, staying inside and warm. My girlfriend is trying to take the bus here, but I am not sure how long that will be with the way road conditions are. Safe and slow, not much else people can do in this weather. I will want to get some fresh air later on, may jump into a snow bank or two


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear that your ankle is doing better, since I was not sure if it was OK to ask. Wish you well with work. I am going to take a week off in late May to go with my wife and son to Victoria, BC. This shall be our vacation this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, is the snow dry or wet?


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> I am going to take a week off in late May to go with my wife and son to Victoria, BC.


Is this an attempt at a Guinness record of some type??

How many hops will that entail??


----------



## overkill

Dry snow from what I can see Marc. Seems that it will continue well into this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

No record, iMouse, just a needed break. My last vacation was back in 1999 for two weeks in Nova Scotia.


----------



## iMouse

But the total km's, while staying in the same country, must be close or better then the former Soviet Union??


----------



## Dr.G.

That's good news, Steve. This was our storm last year, about half way through the storm. We had a break of about an hour, after 40cm had fallen, and then we got 43cm more by dawn the next day.

Viewers Snow Pictures - Photos - WSB Atlanta


----------



## Ena

Marc, good to hear that you are taking a vacation. Great time of year to visit before high tourist season. Are you bringing any doxies with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, no, we are boarding the doxies and going out for a family reunion. My wife's sister has a huge home in Victoria, and everyone will be staying there for a few days at least. My wife would love to move out there, but I can't afford to retire and we could never get what we have here in St.John's out there in Victoria. So, a week will have to do. At least when we return, the snow will have started to melt. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No record, iMouse, just a needed break. My last vacation was back in 1999 for two weeks in Nova Scotia.


Sorry Marc, but I am going to have to call you on that one!

Seems to me a certain guy and his wife spent a week or so in Cuba, and it wasn't all that long ago. Maybe two, three years?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was "business". I can't confirm the negotiations we concluded, but let's just say that they were productive. I should have said "vacations in Canada". Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse, I estimate that it is about 5,000 from St.John's to Victoria, BC. I need to get out a map to see where 5,000 would take me flying east.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that was "business". I can't confirm the negotiations we concluded, but let's just say that they were productive. I should have said "vacations in Canada". Mea culpa.


Ah yes, "monkey business," I remember it well!


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, now, Don. You were young once, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Still am, last I checked!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. No offense was intended.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Steve. Good luck with your snow tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Don. No offense was intended.


Never is in The Shang Marc. 

Night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Don. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all from a snow battered Southern Ontario.

I had to venture out in the storm twice today in horrible driving conditions. Both time were a matter of life and death. The first I had to go and get myself insulin. I never let it get this low, but for some reason I didn't have enough to last past the storm. I figured I had better go and get some.

The second time was when I fired up the snow blower and discovered that my one auger wasn't turning. I had severed a shear pin, so off to Canadian tire to go and get a replacement.

Both trips took me about an hour to go what would normally be a 10 - 15 minute drive. I'm glad to be home where it is warm and safe.

I set the timer for the coffee and depending if I get in early or not, I'll make some pancakes for all to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thought I would get in and get breakfast/brunch ready for those still up, or just getting up. Anything you want is here and ready to serve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, glad to hear that your medical emergency had a happy ending. As well, I hope you were able to get your snow blower up and blowing again.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. I think I will take some bacon and eggs this morning with a nice cup of coffee. Thanks.


----------



## SINC

Yum, bacon and eggs, thanks Steve. Morning all. Hope you folks aren't too snow bound today.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, looks like plows were busy at night. Roads have been cleaned, so should be able to have somewhat normal travel today.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Marc, Steve and Don.

We got walloped with snow yesterday. Unlike Toronto where Steve lives, here in Brant county, they do not like to clear the snow. We should be cleared out by tomorrow.

It's unfortunate, one of our neighbours has a snow plow on the front of his truck and he plows our court so we can get through.

Thanks for making breakfast Marc. I'll have some blueberry pancakes with some whipped cream and some Orange juice and coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve, Don and Warren. Looks like an "all guys" morning for brunch. Still, we should raise a glass of OJ for those present and departed, and those missing in action. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Well put Marc. How are things in your area weather wise this morning?


----------



## Ena

Morning guys. Carry on with your 'men talk'; I don't mind


----------



## MaxPower

Just popping in for a coffee and some guy talk. Hello Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we had about an inch of freezing rain overnight, followed by ice pellets, followed by some light snow. Now, we are back to freezing drizzle. I am staying indoors most of the day, since we are expecting a bit of rain later this afternoon. I hope so, since then I will be able to try and scrape all of this mess out of the driveway. Still, this is typical for March.

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. Glad you could join us. How are you this morning on Canada's west coast?


----------



## MaxPower

Does your blower help any with this type of precipitation Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I don't use my snowblower unless we get 25cm of snow or more fall in a day. What I have done when there is less than 25cm of snow is use a big scoop to push the snow to the end of my driveway and then just blow it into the front garden. I got the snowblower mainly for "EOD" (end of the driveway) mounds, which, after the plow comes up the road, can be chest high and two meters wide. 

What is in the driveway now is a couple of inches of sleet and ice pellets, so I would not even bother taking the snowblower out of the garage. I can use the exercise since it only involves pushing and not heaving. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. All you can eat breakfast this morning. Nice sunny skies to welcome the work week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. No sun here, just -6C and snow .......... going down to -15C with more snow. Might need a Bolor Special tonight.


----------



## iMouse

Up to -17 already.  

Was -18 when I got up.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse, that IS cold. Want some hot Bolor Special?


----------



## iMouse

If it has anything to do with screech, I'll pass.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse, Bolor Special was made for Bob (aka Bolor), and is a special blend of hot chocolates, great for a cold winter's day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A glorious sunrise here in Alberta with clear blue skies. Darn time change. I overslept a bit this morning, but I must have needed it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. We have just the thing to get you up and moving this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## iMouse

Prunes??


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse, I was thinking more in line with Doxie Delight, our super-charged coffee/rocket fuel.


----------



## medic03

Prunes may do it though


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Treena. Remember, we want to get Don up AND moving around, not stuck in one place. 

How are you today?


----------



## medic03

I'm good. I have the day off (tomorrow as well) and I am taking advantage and getting some enjoyable tasks done.


----------



## SINC

I had a big bowl of chili for lunch. I'm fine. Honest.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> I had a big bowl of chili for lunch. I'm fine. Honest.


Oh poor Ann, I hope she is at work


----------



## SINC

She leaves about 2:15 p.m. 

She lost a patient last night which was particularly hard on her for some reason. I never ask due to the confidentiality rules she works under, but I can always tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Treena. Make the most of your time off.


----------



## Ena

Prunes????? Please don't tell me I read that word! As you know I've had some very unfortunate experiences with those at work.  (kidding) 

Don, sympathy to your wife. I know what it's like not being able to provide details on why we've had a hard day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Personally, I think that nurses and similar care givers are the backbone of our health-care system. I have had doctors scoff at this thought, but this is what I believe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now brewed, and a fresh fruit plate and some freshly baked bagels are also ready for any and all. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. I am just going to grab from the fruit platter and get some nice hot apple cider this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. We have some freshly pressed Nova Scotia apple cider this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I quit my arthritis meds two days ago and have been paying the price.

I just get tired of taking them and the way they make me feel, so I quit and have suffered for a couple days with little sleep.

Give it a few more days and I should be back to being able to function without them and then start my exercise regimen again. I need to get in shape for summer hiking. No pain, no gain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hear what you are saying. Losing 20 pounds has helped my knees, but now I have to get it down another 45 pounds. I shall try to go 7 months without cortisone shots in both knees. Had my last shot at the end of Feb. and won't get another shot until late Sept. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> Morning all. I quit my arthritis meds two days ago and have been paying the price.


I understand the desire to get off the meds. I on the other-hand have restarted the Celebrex as it looks as though my rheumatoid arthritis has returned. Both hand have fingers that are quite swollen and turning red. I don't get to see the rheumatologist until June. Ah well, otherwise all is good.

I'll have more snow to shovel this eveningtptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your RA, Bob. I have OA, but it does not compare to your RA. Good luck with your meds. As for the snow, it will soon be over.


----------



## SINC

Mine too is OA, of the lower spine and hips.


----------



## Black

I'm glad i'm not getting older fast.


----------



## iMouse

Shall we draw straws for the first slap???  

I have no RA, or whatever, yet. I do have Dupuytren's Disease, a thickening and constricture of the ligaments in the palm of the hand.

No pain, yet, and, as yet, no desire for surgery.


----------



## Dr.G.

We sound like the Walking Wounded Club.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, the SCWWC.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Ah yes, the SCWWC.


I'll join if there is no membership fees and.......
"We don't need no stinking badges!" either 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stinking_badges

Off out to put some sweet pea seeds in the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

No membership fees, Ann. Just an ache or a pain is enough to get you in to the club. Of course, as Groucho once said, "I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member". Still, we don't have badges ........... or funny hats. 

I usually plant sugar snap peas comes late June/early July. I start them indoors and then transplant them outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with a special breakfast treat for anyone who is adventuresome. Enjoy.


----------



## iMouse

Coffee will do, thanks.

Adventure will just have to wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee it is, iMouse.

FYI, ages ago, I suggested that we go with our real first names here in The Shang. If you share your first name, we can all reply to you by that name, or iMouse. Your choice.

Enjoy your coffee. Paix.


----------



## iMouse

Not a problem.

First name is John. Boring, eh??


----------



## Dr.G.

John it is then. So, enjoy your coffee here at the Cafe Chez Marc. It's on the house. Take care not to step on a doxie pup.


----------



## MLeh

A brief hello from Alberta. I'll join the 'walking wounded club', but as my mother once said to me "There comes a point in your life if something doesn't hurt in the morning, it means you're dead."


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, John and a special good day to Elaine! What part of our fine province are you digging holes in today? 



iMouse said:


> First name is John. Boring, eh??


Careful now, John is my middle name.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. Welcome to The Club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. John is a fine middle name, as well as a fine first name.


----------



## MLeh

Don: no holes this trip. Came out for a one day (but a very long day) trade show in Banff yesterday. Flying back to the coast today. Matter of fact ... time to head out. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your days.


----------



## medic03

Afternoon everyone, I have a hankering for a nice spot of tea. I'll put on a por for everyone to enjoy. 
When I was younger I used to laugh at those 'older people' that couldn't get up out of their chairs without making sounds. Now I too am one of those. The amount of grunting and groaning and limping for the first couple steps is the norm. Not sure I like this growing older bit.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> When I was younger I used to laugh at those 'older people' that couldn't get up out of their chairs without making sounds. Now I too am one of those. The amount of grunting and groaning and limping for the first couple steps is the norm. Not sure I like this growing older bit.


I represent that remark.


----------



## Dr.G.

I sound like my grandfather. He always said "Oy" when getting out of or in to a chair.


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> I sound like my grandfather. He always said "Oy" when getting out of or in to a chair.


me too and I am not even Jewish. Speaking of which I know Easter is in less than two weeks when is Passover this year. I do love a good Sadar.


----------



## SINC

I love Sadars too Treena, what are they?


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, the Jewish holidays follow a lunar calendar. Thus, it shall come on April 20th, the night of the full moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't know what a "sadar" is, but I have a Passover Seder each year. This will give you a sense of the Seder Plate. Virtual Seder Plate 

I LOVE charoset.


----------



## medic03

seder, sadar in my small mind it is all the same thing . April 20th that seems so far away to wait for the 'mortar'. Charoset is my favorite part too.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that the word "sadar" is a Hindi word, as in the Sadar Bazaar in Delhi. Maybe if Sonal visits us she can enlighten us. Still, we can both dream about charoset, regardless of the spelling miscues. Shalom.


----------



## iMouse

Charoset - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ena

Halva, halwa, halvah, halava, helva, halawa is good too


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse, yes, that's the one. Ann, Halva is good as well.


----------



## Bolor

With all the grunting and groaning going on here, now I don't feel so bad. Still feeling old tho'.:lmao: 

I have heard it said that RA is worse than OA, but I doubt the pain is any less. Mine has been in remission for a coupe of years and I felt pretty good. The damage caused by the fist attack can't be fixed of course but I would say that I am running at 85-90% of normal. I consider myself to be luck so far.

Now for a jolt of Bolor Special then off to watch TV. Night all.:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Pain is relative, I guess. I have stockpiled some Bolor Special in anticipation of tomorrow's snow storm here in St.John's. They are now predicting over 50cm of snow and 120kp/h winds. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> Halva, halwa, halvah, halava, helva, halawa is good too


My cousin and I used to call Halva Camel hair and sawdust when ever my grandfather would serve it. But is was good.


----------



## MaxPower

Bolor said:


> With all the grunting and groaning going on here, now I don't feel so bad. Still feeling old tho'.:lmao:
> 
> I have heard it said that RA is worse than OA, but I doubt the pain is any less. Mine has been in remission for a coupe of years and I felt pretty good. The damage caused by the fist attack can't be fixed of course but I would say that I am running at 85-90% of normal. I consider myself to be luck so far.
> 
> Now for a jolt of Bolor Special then off to watch TV. Night all.:yawn:


Where is your RA Bob?


----------



## SINC

HELLO! Anyone up yet? Guess not.

Oh well, I put on the tea and coffee and set out the "Whatever You'd Like Buffet" this morning. Enjoy.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have been up since dawn, having to climb out of a first floor window to try and clear out the fronts of the doors. 40+cm of snow has fallen since about 2AM, and I am tired of trying to keep up with the wind, snow, sleet and hail. Came in for some Bolor Special.

And how is Life treating you today, my brother?


----------



## Cameo

Good day all! Hope everyone is well.

I am adding another pup to my household, I bring Failte home tonight. I am co owning with Shayla's breeder, she wished to keep this line in her kennel.

View attachment 4687


Shayla needs someone (other then me) to play with.

We also proved that Shayla has a harder head than I - she snuggles up to my face to sleep at night - and I believe she sneezed.......the result was a head butt to the eye leaving me with a dozey of a black eye. sigh.

Looking forward to Spring.

Marc - you got a lot of the snow we did last week I understand.

[/ATTACH]

Home reno is still underway. I have the kitchen walls and trim painted and the office too. Just the windows to tear out in the warmer weather to fix and paint and the floors to do. It is getting there.

So, I will find time to read and catch up - but this post is hoping everyone healthy and happy


----------



## SINC

Hi Jeanne,

Glad to hear all is well.

Congrats on the new doggy.

Feel free to visit often.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Bob. Pain is relative, I guess. I have stockpiled some Bolor Special in anticipation of tomorrow's snow storm here in St.John's. They are now predicting over 50cm of snow and 120kp/h winds. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


1st .... I hope pain isn't a relative of mine! If he is, I disown him.
I hope you don't get all that snow. This has been a pretty bad winter for you snow-wise. Have you hit a record yet?


----------



## Bolor

MaxPower said:


> Where is your RA Bob?


Hi Warren.

When this all started in late June, 2004, It started slowly with my neck then moved to my knees. In the fall of that year it moved into my hips, shoulders, ankles and elbows. You can imagine how it was to try and sleep. By fall of 2005 the meds kicked in and I could feel the pain subside and have been in what I call "remission" till about dec 15th past. There is some stiffness in my knees and hands but not enough to be too bothersome.  

It started to manifest it self on my left ring finger. It is swollen to +30% larger than normal. Recently, my right thumb has swollen to 50% over it's normal size and the knuckle is an ugly red. There is some heat emanating from the joints on both the affected fingers. The pain gets bothersome at times but not unbearable. I have started up on Celebrex again after a nearly 2 year hiatus. I hope this will reduce the inflammation soon so I can get off it again.

So there is my sad story.:-( I left out quite a few details on my original ordeal 'cause I'm sure no-one wants to hear all that.


----------



## Bolor

Great pics, Jeanne. Glad to see you pop in once in a while. Come back soon


----------



## Dr.G.

Great puppy pic, Jeanne. I am sure that Shayla will be pleased. At first, she might be a bit annoyed and try to dominate the pup, or just ignore the pup. Then, her maternal instincts will kick into place and she will love the pup.

Good luck to you all. Paix.

PS -- I don't want to talk about the snow today. I hate snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, as I told Jeanne, I don't want to talk about the snow today. I hate snow/sleet/hail/slush and freezing drizzle. Saw it all today. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, how lovely to see you here. I do hope that you are finding some time to relax too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I recall when we brought Fanny home, having her shipped from BC soon after we had to put Rootie to sleep. She hated her. However, after a day or so, she realized that Fanny was just a puppy, and her maternal instincts kicked in. So, it should be interesting to see how Shayla adapts to a puppy in the house. Bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF is back and I decided to take next Monday off, so a nice long weekend is awaiting me.

All you can eat breakfast with lots of options, please let me know what you would like and it shall be prepared fresh. Bailey's on the counter.


----------



## medic03

Thanks Steve, Bailey's would be a great addition to the coffee today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anything hot would be great this morning. -7C outside, but with 100kp/h winds, the windchill is -18C.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Been up and at 'em for an hour and a half and have my Blog done for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. You are becoming quite the blogger. Kudos.


----------



## Cameo

I didn't get home til after 11 last night with puppy - I put Shayla on leash to introduce them and Shayla was very good. I only have to watch she doesn't 
try to use her feet on the pup and she loves to bat and step on things. 

Pup slept for the 6 hours and pottied outside. He is 16 lbs at 8 wks. 6 hours sleep a night is more then the four I normally get so doing well!

View attachment 4713


View attachment 4714


View attachment 4715



The picture of Shayla is from about three months ago but one of my favourites. Shows her attitude LOL. I have titled her Queen Shay!


We are getting sun today and supposed to be decent all weekend. My landlord just got back from the states and brought us t shirts back with him so that was a very nice surprise that they thought of us while they were gone.

I will have to check out Don's blog and catch up on my reading here in the Shang.

Good day to all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Those are great pics, Jenne. I like the one of Shayla. True attitude.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, Shayla and Failte. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and welcome to the weekend.

Tea and coffee now being served. It's make your own breakfast day, so enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just coffee for me, Don. I shall make my own lunch. Environment Canada is forecasting 20cm of snow overnight and into tomorrow, 15-20cm of snow on Monday, 10-20cm of snow on Tuesday and then rain/sleet and snow for the rest of the week. This is going to be a rough week for one and all here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

The coffee and tea is on along with some french toast sprinkled with powdered sugar and fresh maple syrup.


----------



## Bolor

Yum. Thanks Warren


----------



## SINC

Morning all!

I too will have some French Toast, but skip the sugar and syrup. I have mine with ketchup and freshly ground black pepper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Warren. Don't suppose you have an industrial-sized snow blower handy? Unreal outside. There were predictions of 20cm, but we have drifts up to the side mirrors of my wife's car and up to the top of the tires of my car (which is being sheltered by my neighbor's house. I can't see across the street from my window. The plows have been taken off of the roads due to poor visability and drifting snow. Sadly, once this storm is over, a worse storm is forecast to hit us tomorrow. 

Sorry for the complaining, but I ache from trying to keep just a small spot clear for the doxies to go outside.

Actually, I might have some of that French toast.

Morning, Don.


----------



## MaxPower

Marc,

As I said before, I am not going to feel sorry for you because that is not what it is all about in NL. But I do hope you get a break soon. And feel free to borrow my blower. I have a 10.5 hp, 30" cut with drift cutters and chains.


----------



## Ena

Home from an usually quiet day at work. 

Sounds like it's time to round up The Shang snow clearing team and head off to St. John's.


----------



## SINC

Shhhh, I'm busy watching The Brier.


----------



## Ena

Hurry, hurry, hard past Don's house


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, if you only knew -- "Winter storm warning for
St. John's and vicinity continued 

Snow beginning Monday afternoon will combine with high winds gusting up to 90 km/h to give near zero visibilities in blowing snow Monday night and into Tuesday. Total snowfall accumulations with this storm could exceed 50 centimetres through Tuesday."

These are the storms that are dangerous. Any change in the possible 20-40mm of sleet means over 35cm of snow, on top of 50cm. We got 83cm of snow in a 30 hour period last year, and it closed down St.John's for nearly two days. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

God Speed Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Coffee and tea are now being served.

Buffet of you choice is up and running for Marc to fuel himself up to shovel yet more snow.

Have a good day all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don. And thanks for the empathy, Warren, as well as the loan of your snow blower. My snowblower is fine, although with this much snow and high winds, it makes using it difficult. We shall see. Latest 36 hour forecast is now 75cm, with some ice pellets and sleet inbetween, all whipped around by 120kp/h winds.


----------



## SINC

Nearly forgot, Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Same to you, Don. It was 31 years ago to the day that I first came to St.John's for my interview at Memorial.


----------



## Dr.G.

Monster alert ...........

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## overkill

Afternoon all, happy St. Patricks day as well. Just got back from Niagara, broke even at the casinos and enjoyed some nice weather. The ice was already breaking up at the bottom of the falls and you could feel Spring in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! By this time Wed. night, it is predicted that up to 150cm of snow could fall, with a mixing in of ice pellets and sleet to make matters worse. With winds gusting over 130kp/h, I am waiting for the powerlines or phone lines to go down any minute. So, best to say goodnight to one and all. If you don't hear from me for a few days/weeks, you shall know that you are all in my thoughts. Keep us in your prayers, especially the doxies, who don't do well in snow drifts up to an adult's shoulders. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Marc, was just reading the weather story online at CBC site. Words escape me.
All I can think of at the moment is that you and yours are and will be safe and warm.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Hang in there Marc, I checked the New Gower street web cam this morning and it looks not too bad. I gather the worst is yet to come later today?

Just put on the tea and coffee, but had to run. I'll leave breakfast for later.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, thanks for the coffee. It looks like I will be playing a lot of catch up this morning at work. Fun fun fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Thanks for the concern, Ann.

"Hang in there Marc, I checked the New Gower street web cam this morning and it looks not too bad." Don, I guess you would have to define "bad". The freezing rain on top of all of our snow could have produced another 25cm of snow. Yes, that would have been bad. However, the 50+cm of snow we received since yesterday afternoon was bad enough. Still, there is more on the way. I have just come inside to rest, since I have been at it, off and on, since 930AM this morning. 

Luckily, I put some Bolor Special in the snowblower and that worked wonders, even on the drifts up to my chest.


----------



## Cameo

I heard the weather forecast for the east coast the other day and just shuddered. Thought about you Marc and wondered how you were fairing.
I have absolutely had it with winter and snow. I want to spring clean, at this
point I am even looking forward to mud.....................don't know how you do it
out there.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Thanks for your concern. I have been thinking of you and your two dogs. How is the pup getting along with Shayla?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Ice is building up on the power and phone lines, and I need to start to gather candles and flashlights just in case. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, et al. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good luck tonight Marc, we'll be thinking about you. Stay safe.


----------



## Ena

Good day here on the left coast. Couple more days to work and then I've got a week off. Looking forward to getting fresh air and getting my hands dirty  Going to tidy up the garden and take as many coffee breaks as I like. 
Installed Firefox yesterday. Don't know why I didn't do it before as it's so much faster than Safari.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Fresh coffee and tea for all. Also have some sticky buns out of the over, please feel free and grab one to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve. I have been outside most of the morning hacking off ice from the power and phone lines from all of the sleet that we had overnight and that is currently falling. I almost wish for snow right now. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Busy day. Gotta run. Bye.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. At the old saying goes, "Here's your hat ........... what's your hurry?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Planning to get up early, so I might have a treat for one and all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Oh goody, pick me, please?


----------



## Dr.G.

OK. Don gets treat number one. Send in your order so that I might have it ready when you get up. Paix, mon frere. 

FYI, the first ten people who send in an order get their treats free tomorrow, the first day of Spring.


----------



## Sonal

Oh, I'd like a treat, please.


----------



## medic03

What is the treat Marc? What is the treat?


----------



## Ena

Marc, yes please. Fingers crossed that there is one left by the time morning begins in my time zone


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Treats are ready for all of you. Let's see, there is one for Don, one for Sonal, one for Treena, one for Ann, one for ............... 

So, imagine what you recall from your childhood that would get you out of a warm bed on a Saturday morning ..................... Think of a fond smell or taste that would greet you on this morning .................... This is what you shall have on this fine morning, the first day of Spring. Enjoy ..........................


----------



## SINC

Mmmmmm, is that hot oatmeal I smell? Yum.

Morning all. Welcome to spring!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A touch of cinnamon or honey with that oatmeal???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. There are still treats to be made fresh tomorrow morning, if anyone wants some. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Seems like I have been away for days. Glad to have the long weekend here and get to catch up on some rest.

What does everyone have planned for the weekend?


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning.

I made the coffee and I am really lazy today, so a light breakfast of cereals is on the menu today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren. You gonna fire up Big Willies BBQ any time this weekend?


----------



## MaxPower

If you're nice to me. 

What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## medic03

Good Morning Everyone! Busy day today. I have to make my Easter cake and get my annual Easter Egg Hunt all prepared. No BBQ for me today. I am a good catholic girl (at least today I am  ) so I can't eat any meat except fish on Good Friday. I remember as a child we were only allowed to eat fish on fridays and on Good Friday we weren't even allowed fish. Things have changed. I remember as a child they would turn off the faucets at school if you were going to mass that day so you couldn't eat or drink anything before communion.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Gonna grab a coffee and sit down to do some reading this morning. Looks like a nice sunny day, but lots of wind outside right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Guess things got going long before I got online. How is everyone this afternoon?


----------



## Ena

Marc, pretty well here. Only been up for an hour after going back to bed to doze after I let the dog out at her usual time. First day of eleven days vacation and it's DND for me. Do Nothing Day 

Going to get income tax done this week too. Ugh! Numbers and filling out forms make my eyes glaze over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Ann. Rest and Relaxation for you today. We shall even serve you brunch in bed.

Sent off my tax, my son's tax and my wife's tax online again this year. Got all of our returns back within 7-9 days.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all. I have some ginger cookie dough chilling in the fridge, so in a few minutes I will have some fresh ginger cookies for you all.  

It's a beautiful day Toronto. Sunny, crisp and cold. Downtown is active but quiet... took a walk earlier and had a hard time convincing myself to come back in.


----------



## Bolor

I love ginger cookies! Yummm


----------



## SINC

Ann was working last night, so I slid over to the local early last evening and got quite a surprise.

My old pal Bobby Curtola dropped in for some wings and a beer with his wife. We caught up on old times as I hadn't seen them for about five or six years now. Was fun recalling those dance parties across Saskatchewan when he hired us to be his opening act back in the 60s.

I think we convinced him to bring his guitar over for Monday night's "Open Stage" night at the local. Should be a hoot!

He lives in Spruce Grove, about 20 minutes west of here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I first heard of Bobby Curtola back in 1962 with his song, "Fortune Teller".


----------



## SINC

Marc, Bobby is two months older than me born April 17, 1944 and he looks like this today:


----------



## MLeh

Happy 'First Full Day of Spring' to everyone. I'm taking the opportunity right now to catch up on paperwork in the office. I may get those income taxes done too. Not too many opportunities to work uninterrupted without the phone ringing. But, not all day - only until my daughter arrives home for her Easter break visit home from Uni, and the rest of the weekend will be spent with the family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Elaine. Good news about your daughter coming home for a short break. My son goes to university here at Memorial and lives at home. So, we don't experience this sort of homecoming. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I hope you are enjoying your Easter weekend.

Tea and coffee are now being served along with a fruit platter and an assortment of healthy muffins.


----------



## MaxPower

The pit at Big Willies is being fired up and the ribs will be on shortly. THey will have Big Willies special dry rub and BBQ sauce to delight your taste buds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and "healthy muffins", Don. I think that I shall bypass the BBQ for breakfast and have some for a late lunch, if that's OK with you, Warren.


----------



## medic03

It's not Good Friday anymore! Throw on a rack of ribs for me please Warren


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, do you have your ribs with a chocolate glaze or dry rub?


----------



## medic03

I'll take the dry rub with the ribs. I'll have the chocolate glaze for dessert!


----------



## Bolor

medic03 said:


> I'll take the dry rub with the ribs. I'll have the chocolate glaze for dessert!


Me too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. We have about 739.8kg of fresh milk chocolate, without additives and preservatives, here in The Cafe Chez Marc. So, for any and all who crave all sorts of chocolate, take whatever you want.


----------



## Ena

Marc, thanks for the chocolate. One of my favourite cookies is coffee flavoured and after they are baked one half is dipped in melted chocolate. I'll bring some cappuccino cookies to the Shang when they are done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, don't bother. Sit back and relax and I shall have Chef Charlie, the cappuccino cookie king, make you some. Would you like some coffee with these cookies, or tea, or milk?


----------



## MaxPower

The ribs shall be done around 6 pm since they have been slow cooking all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 645PM here, and I have to say, I am full. Even the doxies got some of the ribs, before they were cooked.


----------



## Ena

Warren, good of you to brave the elements and cook today. Barely recognized you all bundled up in a touque and a scarf over your mouth.


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> Warren, good of you to brave the elements and cook today. Barely recognized you all bundled up in a touque and a scarf over your mouth.


Why? It's beautiful here.


----------



## medic03

Evening everyone, I have a Mac question....and the wealth of knowledge within the Shangri La is all I need I want to back up an itunes library. I remember when I did this some time back I had to change the format from MP3 to digital and then 'back up to disk'. Can't for the life of me remember how to do that now. When I am in itunes the 'back up to disk' says that it only backs up the music but can not play it (which may be exactly what I want it to do without that extra step). We are trying to get more use out of one disk. Also, can the same thing be done with pictures, word type files, office for mac?


----------



## SINC

From file, select "Back up to disk", then select "Back up entire iTune library and playlists".

Pop in a CD (or DVD it it tells you there is not enough room on the CD) and it will burn it for you. Just click "burn" in the lower right corner of the open window.


----------



## SINC

The mayor has announced the board may go down for a while this weekend.

Don't forget to bookmark the "other Shang" during the outage.

MAGIC: The Shangri-la Clubhouse Too


----------



## medic03

Thanks Don that is how I suspected I would do it. I just remember having to change how it was saved onto the DVD. I guess maybe itunes fixed that problem as it was almost 3 years ago that I did it last.


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> Why? It's beautiful here.


That's good to hear. My comments were intended as tongue in cheek


----------



## Dr.G.

Let us hope that this change does not "eat" The Shang as it did The Monster Thread. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good early morning to everyone. I have not been able to fall asleep yet so I have snuck into the kitchen to whip up some chocolate-chocolate chip cookies. Big family lunch happening tomorrow, so I thought I would bring some desert with all the espresso that is going to be served tomorrow.

Looks like another nice day of weather as well. Nice way to end of the long weekend.


----------



## MaxPower

Those cookies would be good dipped in Chocolate. 

Good morning everyone. The Easter Bunny came so let see how wild the kids can get today.

How about some Chocolate Chip Pancakes with chocolate sauce to go with those cookies Steve made for everyone this Easter Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Since Ann worked the past two days, we're having our son and his wife over for Easter dinner this evening.

I have been elected to do the cooking and since his favourite is roast of beef, it will be an easy meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to hear that your family is together this evening.


----------



## SINC

Well, almost Marc, but since our eldest son lives in Halifax, he finds it a bit hard to pop over for dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, he can come and have dinner with us. Does he like dogs???


----------



## SINC

He does indeed Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, tell him to come on over, since there shall be plenty for all. As well, my wife is a great cook. We are having lamb.


----------



## Cameo

Happy Easter everyone! Cold here but the sun is out an seems like a nice day.
Going to try and get some ice off my roof and I have started sanding down the kitchen floor.

Slept in today.

Hope everyone is well and happy today. Marc? are you there Marc? Do I send in the shepherd patrol to help the doxies dig you out?


----------



## Cameo

Ahhh - there you are safe and sound. That is good.


----------



## SINC

Hi Jeanne, nice to hear from you again.

I never did hear how your job hunt went. What are you doing now that you left the moving company?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Thanks for asking, but the doxies are safe and sound, playing in the fresh snow.


----------



## Ena

Good to see you Jeanne. Hope that you can pop in again sooner than later.

Income Tax done and filed this morning. Now that I've tackled the most unpleasant job on my to do list I can enjoy the rest of my vacation.


----------



## SINC

Change of plans. I suddenly came down with some kind of bug with aching joints and it's keeping me in one tiny room in the house I would rather not be. Quite unpleasant. Then there is Ann's work who just called and literally begged her to come in as they had not a single RN to cover three floors. (She just finished five days in a row.)

She agreed to go in for six hours do do the meds and will finish at 9:00 instead of 11:00.

The roast is back in the fridge and the dinner is off. Oh well.


----------



## SINC

Oh, I forgot: sigh.

Besides I wanted to be post number 33,333.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your dinner, your health and Ann having to work. You know, the offer of a dinner is still on here. Your son shall arrive soon, and we could send out the Doxie Express Jet to pick you all up. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, your son is here and he is taking home a doxie pup. Good for him. We are also sending you and Ann some lamb, with all the fixings, via Doxie Express.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, Ann will appreciate the lamb after she gets home at 9:00.

She is the only one in the household who eats lamb. No one else likes it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it is now 1145PM here, so the lamb should arrive at your door no later than 55 minutes from now. This gives Ann a chance to come in and change. Then, she will enjoy lamb, and you may have your choice of turkey, ham, moose or BBQ. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Had a grand meal with Don's son, et al, and now the dishes are done and we are all ready for bed. More snow to shovel tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorror. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. The snow returned for an overnight appearance but did not do too much damage. Some nice warm coffee and tea for all to enjoy and I just pulled out my chocolate-chocolate chip cookies fresh from the oven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for the coffee. I shall take just one cookie. Still trying to lose weight. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. I've got the Blog updated and am now going to enjoy a coffee.

Then at 9:00, it's off the Edmonton to the shop with some bumper brackets that need to be powder coated.

Enjoy your Easter Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a safe trip, Don.


----------



## Cameo

I think Failte is settling in. Scarfs down his food now without coaxing and
is big and brave with Shayla (especially when she is in her crate lol) and
barks at the strange pup in the mirror.

View attachment 4814



View attachment 4816







Me and my son. He wanted a pix of him and his mom!

He has really turned around from the troubled kid - he painted
I love my mom on his bike helmut.

View attachment 4815


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice pics of Failte, and a fine pic of you and your son, Jeanne. Kudos to you all.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, that is so sweet of your son to put those words on his helmet.

Got my wish for a sunny day and gave the grass its first cut of the year. Of course it's going to grow faster now that it's had it's first cut


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. A nice way to start of the week at work with most of business taking the day off for the extra holiday. Means a little more business tomorrow than usual to make up for it.

Grandma is coming back home this weekend from Argentina. She has been there for the past 4 months, so it will be nice to have her home. I am going to be cooking up lunch on the day of her return to celebrate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. In celebration of Steve's grandmother returning from Argentina, we have a special brunch this morning for anyone in the mood for something completely different. Enjoy. Pax, mes amigos.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, thank you for arranging a small celebration. 

Looks like winter wants to treat us with one more storm before trying to leave this afternoon. 5-10cm expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. No problem about the special meal.

We are getting snow as well. It is to start in a couple of hours and go on through the rest of the week. 20cm by tomorrow morning, and then flurries on Wed. and another dumping on Thursday. With temps as low as -12C, this is feeling more like Jan. than March. Such is Life.


----------



## Cameo

Couldn't see the one pix- so reposting.

View attachment 4821



Things are still a struggle - but slowly going forwards I believe, at least I am 
not as stressed about my issues, trying to keep a more positive outlook.

Don, I am working as a Sales Operations Assistant for a company that I contracted at before I went to the moving company - large company and making
almost $3.00 an hour more. Maternity leave position so once again, in Oct I will
be job hunting unless a position here pops up before then. This is a good company to work for and it is my hope to secure a full time position.

As a thank you gift to all employees (over 1000 worldwide) we had our options between several items. I chose the iPod Touch and really really like it. I can use
it to take my graphics to customers (I am still sloooooooooooowly working on 
getting this business going) - I just finished an advertisement for my breeders kennels.

Do you have a houseful of puppies again Marc? What fun! ( I was present at the birth of this last litter of puppies so now know some more about it WOW!!)

I think I read Carex's name about - hope he is well, and I think about Margaret as well. Ann, glad to read you are still here, you are a sweetie, and Maxpower, Steve and the rest.

Take care all

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, cute pic of Failtre. Is that your slipper????

We only have had the two litters. We won't have any more pups for a couple of years at least.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I went to bed last night at 10:30 and never heard a thing until 6:30. Must have been tired.

Nice sunny day here in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. We have some coffee to perk you right up.


----------



## Ena

A large coffee please on this unsually cold morning. Snowflurries were even in the forecast. I suppose it's a good day to tackle the paint work where the dreaded walker scraped my doors etc. After I've caught up on email, read the paper and got dressed that is


----------



## Cameo

This I would like to share with friends


A Birth Certificate shows that we were born 

A Death Certificate shows that we died 

Pictures show that we lived! 

Relax . . . And read this slowly. 

I believe -.That just because two people argue, it doesn't mean they don't love each other. And just because they don't argue, it doesn't mean they do. 

I believe - That we don't have to change friends if we understand that friends change. 

I believe -That no matter how good a friend is, they're going to hurt you every once in a while and you must forgive them for that. 

I believe - That true friendship continues to grow, even over the longest distance. Same goes for true love. 

I believe - That you can do something in an instant that will give you heartache for life. 

I believe - That it's taking me a long time to become the person I want to be. 

I believe - That you should always leave loved ones with loving words. It may be the last time you see them. 

I believe - That you can keep going long after you think you can't. 

I believe - That we are responsible for what we do, no matter how we feel. 

I believe - That either you control your attitude or it controls you. 

I believe - That heroes are the people who do what has to be done when it needs to be done, regardless of the consequences. 

I believe - That money is a lousy way of keeping score. 

I believe - That my best friend and I can do anything or nothing and have the best time. 

I believe - That sometimes the people you expect to kick you when you're down, will be the ones to help you get back up. 

I believe - That sometimes when I'm angry I have the right to be angry, but that doesn't give me the right to be cruel. 

I believe - That maturity has more to do with what types of experiences you've had and what you've learned from them and less to do with how many birthdays you've celebrated. 

I believe - That it isn't always enough to be forgiven by others. Sometimes you have to learn to forgive yourself. 

I believe - That no matter how bad your heart is broken the world doesn't stop for your grief. 

I believe - That our background and circumstances may have influenced who we are, but we are responsible for who we become. 

I believe - That you shouldn't be so eager to find out a secret. It could change your life. Forever. 

I believe - Two people can look at the exact same thing and see something totally different. 

I believe - That your life can be changed in a matter of hours by people who don't even know you. 

I believe - That even when you think you have no more to give, when a friend cries out to you - you will find the strength to help. 

I believe - That credentials on the wall do not make you a decent human being. 

I believe - That the people you care about most in life are taken from you too soon.​


----------



## Dr.G.

All too true, Jeanne. It is both wonderful and sad that these points hit home to most of us. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, Shayla and Falite. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good night,


----------



## SINC

Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Don ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

and of course, Gracie, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice sunrise to greet us this morning. Hot coffee and tea coming your way along with some fresh blueberry muffins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Coffee and some fresh blueberry muffins sounds great. I have been outside in -10C temps shoveling last night's snow. The doxies love this fresh and fluffy snow, but I just wanted to get it cleared away before tomorrow's storm. 

Where did you learn to make such great blueberry muffins?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Very heavy frost here this morning might provide a picture opportunity later when the sun begins to melt it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, almost afternoon, Don. No frost here, just lots of sun and freshly fallen snow. Man, it is cold. Very dry and biting cold, just like in Calgary/Edmonton, according to my wife who grew up in both cities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I may have to get up early in the possibility that Environment Canada is incorrect with their prediction of 10-15cm of snow. If the storm stalls, we could get two to three times this amount. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with an assortment of your favorite baked goods and cereals, are now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## medic03

Thanks for Breakfast Marc. Good start to what is going to be a really long day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sit down and relax, Treena. Start your long day off with a good meal and a bit of relaxation.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow is really coming down now, so I shall leave you all to serve youselves. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Treena and all. What are they expecting this morning for snowfall Marc? Still looking like 30+? Hopefully everyone is staying inside and safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Environment Canada predicted 2-4cm of snow, but we are getting that every 1/2 hour now. There is a raging blizzard outside and the drifts are about a foot in some places. The storm seems to have stalled right over us, so wind off of the North Atlantic and lots of snow is currently falling. Sort of like lake effect snow around the Great Lakes. Must go back outside to shovel to stay ahead of this storm.


----------



## SINC

Morning all on a very busy day. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Busy day here, as well. Lots of shoveling to do today.


----------



## overkill

Hope the shoveling isn't going that bad right now Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve. Actually, I was out shoveling and then the snow stopped. Then, about an hour later, just as I was finally done, the sun came out for about an hour. It is clear now, which means cold temps. Flurries are predicted for Friday, Sunday and Monday, with a snowfall on Sat. Flurries for us can be up to 15cm off and on throughout the day. "Periods of snow" means at least 25cm of snow throughout the day. Still, I should be able to keep up with it, and all of this snow will put us close to the 17 foot mark for snowfall this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I hope that all are well this evening, and that you all have a peaceful good night. See you, in a virtual sense, in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Marc, rest well. Goodness knows you need it with yet more snow in store for you.

Stayed inside today while we had snow, rain, sunny breaks and then hail in the space of a few hours. Draw the line at wearing mittens to dig in the garden. 

One more chore off my list with patching and painting window sills and the same on doors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, along with some fresh bagels and muffins. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your outdoor chores, Ann. I don't get to those sorts of things until July and August. More snow tonight and throughout the weekend will keep me busy as well outside.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Thanks for the coffee, it will get me started today. Looks like some warmer weather coming our way this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Colder weather and more snow coming our way or the next four days.


----------



## Ena

Back from a great long lunch with a friend. Driving down the highway on the way home there was a mixed hail and rain storm so bad that windshield wipers could barely keep up. Mighty glad to get home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, sit back, have a nice drink from our new after-dinner drink lounge. We shall serve you whatever you would like this evening.


----------



## SINC

Ah, home at last. I too will kick back as Ann is working day 10 of the countdown.

The next four more days will be 9, 8, 7 and 6.

Then she's on holiday until April 27 which becomes day 5, then 4, 3, 2, and fini May 1. Officially retired.

We will head for the Okanagan in the motor home for a couple of weeks to smell the blossoms of spring.

YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to Ann, Don. She has earned a rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of rest, time to call it a night. Lots of snow to shovel tomorrow morning due to the wind. 5 inches of snow can drift over 2 feet with the winds off of the Atlantic. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. I'm coming off of the tail end of the flu, so you'll pardon me if I wait for the next person in to start breakfast. I'll be in the corner chair curled up under the blanket.


----------



## SINC

Moaning Warren.

Or is that morning, Warren?

Hope you feel better fast. I've been up since 4:00 to see our daughter off to the airport. She's headed to Los Angeles for a week for spring break.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren, Don, et al. I shall make breakfast for one and all, and a special "get well brunch" for you, Warren.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Warren, hope you feel better. I thought I was about to come down with something a couple days ago but a good nights sleep seems to have rejuvenated the system and I am feeling a lot more energetic. I think it has something to do with the nice weather that has started to roll in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Send some of that nice weather our way. It is forecast that we shall see no sun into early April, just snow, sleet and freezing drizzle, with a bit of fog thrown in to make things interesting.


----------



## overkill

I shall do my best.


----------



## MaxPower

Hi all.

Whatever it was you put into that something special Marc, sure did the trick. I'm feeling much better now and I feel like I have rejoined the land of the living.

Who wants a coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news, Warren. It was a special home concoction that is best left unspoken. Coffee sounds good. I have just come in from shoveling once again, so I could use something hot. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

Don, we will be in Oliver about 2 weeks before you leave for the Okanogan. I think your timing is a little better than mine.


----------



## Bolor

Someone sent this to me. Have a listen ... this guy is amazing!
Webs By Rick - Custom Website Creation, Optimazation, and Placement.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Don, we will be in Oliver about 2 weeks before you leave for the Okanogan. I think your timing is a little better than mine.


When exactly will you be in Oliver Bob?

Maybe we can meet as my time is pretty flexible and we will be staying near Oliver at a friend's fruit farm/orchard.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Habs lost to the Leafs which is not sitting well with me right now, but what can you do. My grandmother is returning in a few hours from Argentina and I will be making her some lunch tomorrow when she comes over with my mom. Shall be a great day. Best get going to sleep soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we are making a special brunch for your grandmother. We shall be up very late tonight (it is past 2AM here already), but I hope she likes the meal we have made for all of you. Tell her, Pax, mi amiga. She will understand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Not often I beat Marc to the Shang as it is nearing 9:00 in NL. Coffee's on.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don. Thanks for the cup of coffee, now I need to head to the kitchen to start preparing lunch. I see that my grandmother's flight arrived, so only a couple hours til I see her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Thanks for the coffee, Don. At 9AM, I was outside trying to clear away the drifts of snow from the driveway. Amazing what strong northeasterly winds can do with 25cm of snow. Some spots are chest high, while other spots are ankle deep.


----------



## iJohnHenry

St. John's skycam.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, that must be from two days ago, since I can't see across the street with all of the blowing snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Next Sunday is the anniversary of our storm which brought 80cm of snow back in 2001. That put us over the 20 foot mark, and we got nearly another two feet in the next 7 weeks.  By April 1st, we should be at or near the 17 foot mark for snowfall this winter, which is well below the record for snow in a winter here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

"People living near St. Anthony on Newfoundland's Northern Peninsula are being warned to be on the lookout for a polar bear that was seen in the area recently.

The 600-pound animal was spotted by an RCMP helicopter patrol on Friday about 15 kilometres outside the town."

They are headed this way!!!!!!!! Luckily, a polar bear is no match for a pack of doxies. I shall coordinate the Neighborhood Watch for my area, with doxie patrols on the alert 24/7. "We stand on guard for thee" and "Death before Dishonor" is our motto.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> iJH, that must be from two days ago, since I can't see across the street with all of the blowing snow.


That tiny storm must be stuck right over your block Marc.


----------



## Ena

Good day from 3 º C in Victoria. All this activity I've seen posted is making me feel lazy. Just so you don't think I'm easily influenced I really was going to attack the Bishop weed in the garden today anyway  I wouldn't recommend planting the stuff as it's hard to contain.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> When exactly will you be in Oliver Bob?
> 
> Maybe we can meet as my time is pretty flexible and we will be staying near Oliver at a friend's fruit farm/orchard.


We will be there the week of April 13 to 18 or 19 ... Like I said a couple of weeks before you get there. If you are there sooner, let me know and I'll PM my cell number.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that view is strictly for the tourists. It is outside of City Hall and the convention center. My street has not been plowed, and there is a foot of snow at the end of my driveway. I shoveled to the edge and await the plow to push a knee to waist-deep mound there sometime today or tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, talk to you in the morning.


----------



## overkill

Good night all. It was nice to have my grandmother back. She enjoyed my cooking and saw that I borrowed a few of her recipes which put a huge smile on her face


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Fresh coffee and tea ready for your enjoyment. Please also help yourselves to some sticky buns or blueberry muffins.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Steve. Mmmm, sticky buns are my fav. Still cold here at -10 again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, we are all glad your grandmother is safe and sound here with you.


----------



## Bolor

We are to leave at noon tomorrow for Vancouver but with the 25 cms of snow expected, we may not get off the ground. we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Bob. I wish you well and bon voyage.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Marc. If we get out of timmins, we'll be all set. Then I get to love up my granddaughter:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Again, good luck, Bob. You cause is just so maybe the gods of winter will look upon you kindly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Bon Voyage Bob.

Maybe PM me that cell number just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, along with an assortment of freshly baked muffins and bagels. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, I think a coffee and bagel will do my just fine this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, and Marc that carrot and raisin muffin is my favourite. How ever did you know?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have everyone's favorites on file, so that they are here for you all when you arrive.


----------



## Bolor

Well, ,shoveled for an hour and a half. Got lots of snow and drifting. We are still under a winter storm warning but it does look good to go. Taxi is coming at noon so we'll know better by then. Keep your fingers crossed folks.

now, I'll have a cuppa Bolor Special and a carrot muffin to go. Thanks.

Y'all have a good month, ya hear?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Bob. Your order was shipped ASAP and should be there before the taxi arrives. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hope Bob got off safe and sound. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. I hope I get the chance to shake Bob's hand in the Okanagan in a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Rough week at work so far, looking forward to the weekend. Some extra strong coffee for those how need it like me and caffeine induced muffins as well 

Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, thanks for the coffee and muffin. I'll need it as I have to finish up gathering my paperwork for my taxes and drop them at the accountant today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve and Don. Coffee and muffins sound like a winning combo. I have been outside trying to clear things before our freezing rain and high winds hit.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. We sat in the airport all day and finally the last flight was cancelled. Things are so backed up since NO flights landed yesterday that we don't get out until Thursday now at 1:30 and get into Vancouver at 7:00 their time.
Don, I too hope that we get to meet. I'll PM you my cell no.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your travel woes, Bob. Hopefully, all will go well on Thursday. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Marc but what can you do? No planes landed all day yesterday, therefore no planes out. I'll have to postpone my hugs a couple of days.


----------



## MLeh

Bolor said:


> Good morning all. We sat in the airport all day and finally the last flight was cancelled. Things are so backed up since NO flights landed yesterday that we don't get out until Thursday now at 1:30 and get into Vancouver at 7:00 their time.
> Don, I too hope that we get to meet. I'll PM you my cell no.


Travel sucks at the best of times, but sitting at the airport as flight after flight is canceled has to be one of the least pleasurable. You'll be glad to know that once you DO get to Vancouver, the possibly of snow is somewhat decreased. The forecast is for sun on Thursday, so I hope you get clear skies all the way through - especially over the mountains. They're beautiful this time of year when the sun is sparkling off the whiteness of the snow.


----------



## SINC

Lookee there, Elaine is only two posts from becoming an Honourable Citizen. Mind you, she's always been an honourable citizen to me. 

Happy 1,000 posts Elaine!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, that is the way it is here in St.John's. If planes do not get in from Halifax or TO, nothing can leave, since there are no planes to turn around. That is the problem with being at "the end of the milk run". Such is Life. The ice storm has grounded everything from getting in or out for most of the day here as well. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc. See you in the cafe in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Steve.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all.

Tea and coffee now being served along with heart smart muffins and a platter of fresh fruit. A little yogurt on the side as well.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don. I do think I will try some of the yogurt and grab a couple pieces of fruit.

Weekend cant come any faster, I will be looking for a lot of downtime thats for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Steve. Coffee, a muffin and some yogurt sounds like a winning combo this morning. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for breakfast, Don. Re-packing now and getting ready to go to the airport. Weather looks OK so we should be able to get out today. I've got my fingers crossed in case Murphy's Law is applied again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Bob. Bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc. Hafe a safe trip Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Steve. How is your grandmother making out?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, along with some muffins and bagels and fruit. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et al.

I'll pass on the bagels, (too heavy for me) but some fruit and a muffin to go with my coffee will be just fine.

I just got a new contract for our spindle business yesterday that is going to boost our little operation by $8 grand a week. It is the break we've been working towards for three years now. Perserverence.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Marc thank you for breakfast this morning. My grandmother is doing just fine, slowly getting back into her lifestyle here in Canada. A lot different than her months spent with family in Argentina, thats for sure.

Don congrats on the new contract. Always a nice way to end the week


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Kudos on the contract. I thought you were retiring from the spindle business?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Good to hear about your grandmother. Will she be staying here in Canada?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Kudos on the contract. I thought you were retiring from the spindle business?


I pretty much have, but my partners want me to remain as a partner. I do a little work from time to time and this was the result of one of my efforts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good work if you can find it, Don. Kudos.


----------



## overkill

She has lived in Canada for many years. We still have family in Italy and Argentina. She was born in Italy and like a lot of Italians, moved to Argentina where my mom was born. They all immigrated to Canada in the late 60's where she has lived since. Now that she is retired, she has a lot more time to go back and be with family for longer periods of time. Once every two years she will make a trip out to either Italy or Argentina.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. My mom was born in Montreal, a city which I love. I have been to Italy back in 1972.


----------



## overkill

Yes I also miss Montreal. Best 5 years of my life while I went to school there. I have also had the pleasure of touring Italy and going to Argentina twice to meet family.

I would like to return to Italy very soon and tour again. I took in so much at a young age but have vivid memories of everything that I saw.


----------



## Dr.G.

We should all have a time in Italy ........... and Greece .............. and Cuba ............ and Montreal.


----------



## winwintoo

Just dropping in to say a big *Thank You* to Don.

A while back Don sent me "Ma and Pa Kettle" DVDs. I watched them and they brought back fond memories. Now I live in a seniors apartment building where the social club organizes entertainment for the tenants. I loaned them the DVDs and they showed the first one to a very appreciative audience last night. 

The organizer told me that "Grace" who has many health problems and can't sit for very long, remained in her seat for the whole show and enjoyed it immensely. 

They'll be showing the other 3 DVDs over the next few weeks.

So once again, THANK YOU!!

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Ma and Pa Kettle ............... now that brings back some memories. 

Why not stay for lunch. We are making cruchy KD.


----------



## winwintoo

Sorry, I couldn't stay for lunch. I had to run out to meet my sister for lunch and shopping. We went to East Side Marios and I had firecracker shrimp bowties. The surgery to do the skin grafts on the inside of my mouth is scheduled for Saturday morning   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, some foods can be very hot and very spicy. Good luck with your healing process. Try eating a pear and a banana.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. All the better for seeing you here Margaret.

Got my computer back today after being without it since Monday. Yay! Had a power supply problem. Got lots of knitting done this week


----------



## SINC

Geez, I can't even do someone a favour without a lot of fanfare. 

But I am ever so happy if Ma and Pa helped make a seniors day. :clap:

Makes it worth every second I spent on the project, Margaret.


----------



## lotus

Well I have been absent for too many months. Have been trying to catch up on all the news. I was behind in my reading but have finally got to the last page. Nice to see that Peter dropped in for awhile, and Carex was not really lost on the island.

Some of you might know that I probably suffered a small stroke last spring, but after months of speech therapy lo and behold I got some bad news. I have been to the Clinic at McMasters University and they have confirmed that I have ALS. After 80 years with no health problems this came as a surprise. I have lost my speech, but have an AAC so as long as I can type I am good to go.

There is good news as I am moving to Salt Spring Island next week and will live in tiny apartment next to my daughter's house. Haven't been there since MacNutt was killed so it will be a sad moment when I go by the road to his house..

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, you are in my prayers. Words cannot describe my thoughts and feelings just now as to your news. Still, you are a strong person in spirit and faith, and shall survive this situation. You are the fairest rose that has ever bloomed here in ehMacLand. "A rose is a rose is a rose ..............", but there shall only be one lotus. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, lotus. Shalom.


----------



## overkill

Long day at work today and it was very nice to get home to relax a little.


----------



## overkill

lotus I am sorry to hear about the news. My grandmother was also diagnosed with ALS. I do hope only the best for you.


----------



## MaxPower

lotus,

I am sorry to hear of your illness. Like Marc, I too am at a loss of words. I have studied Lou Gehrig's Disease and my thoughts and prayers go out to you. Stay strong, be brave. I wish only the best for you.


----------



## SINC

lotus said:


> Well I have been absent for too many months. Have been trying to catch up on all the news. I was behind in my reading but have finally got to the last page. Nice to see that Peter dropped in for awhile, and Carex was not really lost on the island.
> 
> Some of you might know that I probably suffered a small stroke last spring, but after months of speech therapy lo and behold I got some bad news. I have been to the Clinic at McMasters University and they have confirmed that I have ALS. After 80 years with no health problems this came as a surprise. I have lost my speech, but have an AAC so as long as I can type I am good to go.
> 
> There is good news as I am moving to Salt Spring Island next week and will live in tiny apartment next to my daughter's house. Haven't been there since MacNutt was killed so it will be a sad moment when I go by the road to his house..
> 
> Stay safe everyone.


Dear lotus,

While some might consider your development otherwise, I find your news enheartening. 

Your choice to find an alternative is a reflection of your presence here for oh so many years. For that we are grateful.

That you retain the ability to type, and in your own words are, "good to go", you have inspired me to continue to beat my rather minor issues with arthritis and a heart condition.

Please continue to visit and relate your experiences in daily life. I would be most proud to continue to hear of the encouragement you have shown in your post.

I still have the photo you sent me to post in the MacNutt thread of pictures of ehMacers from way back when.

You remain the only "real" rose I have ever known in this forum.

I wish you good health, love of family, and good times online wherever you visit and spread the kind of goodwill you always have.

Please accept a very big hug from an admirer.


----------



## MaxPower

Don,

Somehow you have such a way with words it makes everyone feel good. Well said.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

The coffee and tea is on along with a selection of cereal and fruit juices.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and thanks for the coffee Warren.

It snowed here last night and continues this morning with 5 cm of the stuff expected.

Just what I need when I have a chap coming over to look at my 1970 Monte Carlo and perhaps purchase it. Sadly, I will have to tell him no test drive today.

Then at 10:00 it's off to the optometrist for a new set of glasses so I can see what not to hit when we leave for the Okanagan on the 15th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Warren. Don, hang in there, Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hope that lotus will try to stay connected with her extended family here in The Shang. She has the tenacity of Adlai Stevenson, so, that is hopeful. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Did I wake anyone one up when the door creaked as I opened it this morning? In honour of the Sunday sleep-in, I closed it gently and left.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some fresh bagels and muffins, along with an assortment of egg dishes to go with your tea/coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for breakfast Marc.

How's life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. All goes well here. The semester ended on Friday and finals start on Wednesday, so I shall be busy marking for the next couple of weeks. 

How is Life treating you as well?


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Beautiful day today which kicked off my spring jogging. Got out for my first official jog of the year, and hopefully I can keep it up as I would like to participate in the Toronto Marathon this fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. I remember when I was able to jog in Georgia, either in the early morning or late night, as a way of beating the spring/summer heat.


----------



## overkill

Exactly right Marc. I do not look forward to the smog filled days which will arrive soon here in the GTA.

For those days, I try and get out when the sun is not around.


----------



## Dr.G.

When I left Georgia to come here to St. John's, I stayed with my mother in NYC for a few weeks. I was running for 5 years in Georgia, so I tried running in NYC. The smog there nearly dropped me in my tracks. I did start running once I came to St.John's, since smog is unknown (except for those rare days, every few years, when GTA smog drifts our way and passes over St.John's enroute to the ocean via the jet stream). Sea air is great for running. Sadly, my arthritic knees stopped me from doing much running.


----------



## overkill

As long as I can see the skyline from my bedroom I know its okay to get out there for some activities. But come July and August, its a complete cloud and so unattractive.


----------



## SINC

Morning guys. For the first time ever, I did not need a change to my lenses after my eye exam yesterday, nor did Ann. I had not been tested in four years and she since two years ago. Pretty good for a pair of old fogies.

We're both going to get new frames and lenses anyway, just to have a spare pair on hand in case one breaks a set while travelling.

Nearly time to watch the Houston open with a friend this afternoon. We'll do so in the back forty in the motor home, just for fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Good news on the non-change of lenses. I find I still have to change my prescription each year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with a fruit platter, some freshly baked muffins and bagels, and a special treat.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, thanks for the great food this morning. Nice way to kick off the start of the week. Looks like the nice weather is here for at least one more day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. I started to snow just now, which is going to change to hours of freezing rain.


----------



## SINC

Morning men from a sunny day in central Alberta.

Got up early and am finished blogging for the day. Now it's off to the store to pick some new frames for a new set of "specs".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Send some sunshine our way. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone. Just got back from Egypt... you want sunshine? They have lots.

I'll have pictures soon.


----------



## Sonal

Photos:

1) Touching the Great Pyramid of Giza... how often do you touch a 4,500 year old Wonder of the World?









2) The 3 great Pyramids. The colour of them changes depending on how the light hits them.









3) Me and the Sphinx.









4) Riding a camel in the Sahara.









5) The temple of Ramses II at Abu Simbel. We were here before dawn, and despite not sleeping it was absolutely worth it.









6) Felucca (sailboat) on the Nile. Note that the building behind is the hotel where Agatha Christie wrote Murder on the Nile.









7) Intrepid souvenir salespeople. No more annoying than some places, except the extremely aggressive pick-up lines.









8) The market in Aswan.









9) Egyptian viagra at a spice store in Aswan









10) Temple of Horus in Edfu









11) Sunset on the Nile, somewhere south of Luxor









12) Hieroglyphics at Karnak Temple, Luxor









13) King Tut's tomb in the Valley of the Kings. (No photos allowed inside the tombs, which is unfortunate, as the painting in many of the tombs are incredible.)









14) Our armed escort. Note the handgun. (Tourist Police--as in to protect tourists--who were required to accompany us in Luxor... we're not supposed to take photos of them.)









15) My friend Sasha, enjoying a MacArabia at McDonald's.









16) The Alabaster Mosque in Cairo.









17) Smoking a Sheeshan on our last night in Cairo... I was corrupting my roommate.  (It's apple-flavoured tobacco in there)


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Sonal. Welcome home. You were missed, but it seems as if you had an inspirational trip. Kudos.


----------



## Ena

Sonal, thanks for sharing your pics. Great to see a person's view of what interests them on a trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's a good point, Ann. Sonal became more of a real person to me seeing her in real life and with the pics she took reflecting her on point-of-view on the trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Here's to all our family, present and silent.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Fresh coffee and tea ready for all. We also have fresh NY and Montreal style bagels fresh out of the oven.


----------



## overkill

Wonderful pictures Sonal. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. I think I shall have some coffee and one of each kind of bagels. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

You are quite welcome Marc. How is the weather holding up out east?


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Great pictures Sonal, thanks for sharing.

It's back to bed for me today. Every bone in my body aches. No really, more than ususal.

Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for asking, Steve. All is going well here. It was quite foggy this morning, which I love, and it actually hit 6C to melt away yesterday's snow and ice. No sun is forecast, but with no snow forecast, it is a fine trade-off. 

How are you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Are you coming down with a flu, Don?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sending Don some homemade chicken soup, made an hour ago, for his cold. Anyone else need this sort of medical assistance?


----------



## Ena

Don, shall I get you a warm blanket out of the warmer?

Marc, I'm very well thanks. So well that I can manage to walk my dog after work most days lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, glad to hear that, since exercise is good for both you and your dog.


----------



## Dreambird

I've never posted in here before... 

I wanted to thank Sonal for the beautiful pictures!


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, glad to hear that, since exercise is good for both you and your dog.


Yes, it's great for me and the dog to get some exercise in the fresh air. It's good after walking and lifting in, sometimes smelly, indoor hospital air


----------



## Ena

Dreambird, welcome to the oasis of calm with good company.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dreambird, welcome to the oasis of calm with good company." I echo Ann's comment. FYI, we use our first names here in The Shang. Helps to keep it a more home-like feeling. 

So, I would like to introduce myself. I am Marc, owner of The Cafe Chez Marc here in The Shang. Let me guess your name ......................... I guess Dianne ............ which rhymes with Dreambird ...................... which rhymes with dachshunds ................. which rhymes with doxies ............. 


I trust that you will feel welcome here and return often. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you Marc. Thought I would have caught you in the cafe before bed but I see you have already called it a night. Things are going well, glad to have some nice weather to enjoy finally around here.

Looking forward to probably head out east this summer for a road trip as well.


----------



## overkill

Welcome to the Shang Dreambird, I am Steve and you can find me helping out in Cafe Chez Marc from time to time.

If the bottle of Bailey's is on the table, you know I am in the kitchen


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks for the welcome Marc, Ann and Steve... 

Yup, the name's Diane, but with 1 n only. Just on my way to bed so I wish everyone a "G'Nite".


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. In light of Diane's arrival in The Shang, I have cooked up a bit of everything this morning. Fresh coffee and tea already fresh for you to enjoy, along with bacon, eggs, toast, french toast, sticky buns, bagels (NY and Montreal), crepes, pancakes, fruit platter and some yogurt.

Enjoy and cheers!


----------



## medic03

Thanks for Breakfast Steve, nice to wake up to the smell of fresh coffee in the am. Welcome to our haven Diane. I am sure will enjoy visiting.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Treena, how are you doing these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, Treena and welcome Diane.

Still under the weather this morning so it will be a day spent quietly for me.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Don, Steve, Treena and welcome Diane.

Thanks for the coffee and breakfast Steve. The coffee is very much appreciated since I have been doing some late nights this week for school. Come June, I am in my placement and no more late nights or studying, then I graduate. Whoo Hoo!!


----------



## Sonal

Welcome Diane.

Thanks for the coffee Steve. Still a bit jetlagged, so it is much appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve, Don, Treena, Warren, Diane (with one "n"), Sonal, et al. Looks like there are almost more of us than there are doxies here in the Cafe Chez Marc. Great to see buisiness picking up these days.


----------



## medic03

Afternoon, everyone just popped in to put on a pot of tea. Steve, things are good. very busy with work (good busy though). Nice to have the grass back again eh?


----------



## SINC

Grass? What's grass?


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Grass? What's grass?


Some people smoke it, some people mow it. Take your pick, Don.


----------



## SINC

Easy, I only possess the kind one mows.


----------



## medic03

When do you think you will see that kind Don?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A few patches of grass are starting to form around the base of our trees. Of course, then there are two to three foot "collars" around these bare spaces. No mowing until July for us here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Treena, I can see about half of some dead plants between the snow covered with mold. If that's grass, so be it. Gonna be 20 here on the weekend. Maybe a bit of green will show itself?

Day two of feeling like someone hit every damn joint with a hammer. No fun and I'm a poor patient. Got to get well enough to head to the Okanagan next week.

Tylenol, hot rum toddies and rest is the ticket but it better happen soon or there will be a delay as I still have to un-winterize, or is that summerize the rig?

Whatever. I too am headed for bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall send over some more chicken soup. Just made a batch and the night team of the Doxie Express is all set to go. Hope you feel better. I may be up for a bit since my wife, who is from Calgary, wants to watch the Flames.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello, Elaine. You have been a stranger here lately. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Evening all... 
I'm sorry I missed that wonderful breakfast, but you guys are all up at between when it's only 5am and 7am here... :yikes: 

Anyway... I was presented with an early birthday gift today! A digitial camera! 

This is my very first picture with just a little tweaking in PS...


----------



## medic03

Morning everyone, a fresh fruit salad and muffins are on the side table. Coffee is percolating and tea is ready.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Day two of feeling like someone hit every damn joint with a hammer. No fun and I'm a poor patient. Got to get well enough to head to the Okanagan next week.
> 
> .


You will definitely see grass in the Okanagan. Mom was telling me that her crocuses were up in Jan. Heck, you'll probably get to go swimming in lake Skaha by next week


----------



## overkill

Good morning Treena. Thank you for breakfast this morning.

Great to have the sun up this morning and not the rain clouds we had yesterday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena, Steve, Diane. Thanks for the fruit and muffins, Treena. They are needed this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic of your dog, Diane. He/she shall fit in well with all of the doxies.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all, just a quick pop in (I am at work, naughty me!) Hope everyone is well.

Going to be a rainy next couple of days so maybe I can catch up on some Shang readin! Looks like we have a new regular? Welcome Diane, I am Jeanne.

Take care, thinkin of ya all!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I went to bed at 8:00 and awoke at 3:00, but feeling ever so much better. Been blogging and reading ever since, so am ready for a coffee. Super shot of the dog Diane. That camera is a keeper.

Nice to see you here too Jeanne.


----------



## Dreambird

Morning all... I'm a early bird today so the coffee is most welcome as well as the fresh fruit.

Thanks for the compliments on the picture... Marc... "Fidget" is male MinPin who I'm sure would like nothing better than romping with the doxies. 

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, one of the doxie pups from the second litter, Bridget, fell in love with a MinPin at the last dog show. It was a dog that was in her agility class and all they wanted to do was play together. I thought it was funny, but the owner of the MinPin wanted him to win in his group, and not be distracted in the show ring.

Fidget and Bridget ............. an cute couple.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Glad to see your smile once again. How are the dogs getting along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad to hear that you are doing better today. Guess the chicken soup worked.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal. I am typing this while sitting out on my back deck in 12C temps. I am in shorts and a tee shirt. Tomorrow and over the weekend, I will be shoveling this same deck to get the snow and ice from building up too thick. Such is Life here in St.John's.


----------



## Cameo

View attachment 4935


View attachment 4936


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, actually, that is quite normal. Throw in a third, fourth, fifth, sixth, seventh, eighth, ............... dog and you would get a real pack mentality. Shayla would emerge as the alpha dog, with you being the alpha of the pack.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, actually, that is quite normal. Throw in a third, fourth, fifth, sixth, seventh, eighth, ............... dog and you would get a real pack mentality. Shayla would emerge as the alpha dog, with you being the alpha of the pack.


Yeah, they are getting along fantastic. Shayla has been very gentle and tolerant and I think the pup is just what she needed. My house is chaos...........(well, not quite like yours I am sure) but very fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shayla's maternal instincts come forth once she has established alpha dog status. The snarling is normal. It scared me at first when our adults did this with the pups, but it is part of the pack mentality which is natural.


----------



## medic03

Can an Alpha dog be male or female? Is it always the elder animal?


and when I write male or female I don't mean hermaphrodite


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, the alpha dog need not be a male, nor the oldest dog, nor even the biggest. Jack is our biggest dog, the biggest male, but he is a wimp. Daisy is the oldest dog , the matriarch of the two litters, but she is not the alpha either. Seems like Fanny or Rosie are coming out as the alpha dogs.


----------



## Ena

In my house the alpha four-legged beastie is the cat. Tiny thing that bosses my 20 lb. dog. Lydia clips Java with her paw to get her to move. The dog obeys without raising a fuss.


----------



## medic03

so there is no determining factor as to who will be dominate?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, Lydia is the alpha animal in the house. Hopefully, you are the one true alpha in the whole house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, one would think that size would be the factor, but it is not, nor is gender. Watch a group of dogs around their food dishes, and see who will go over and, without a fight, get another dog to move away and give up their food. Those that back away are beta dogs, and those that will be assertive are possible alpha dogs. The #1 alpha dog is the one that no one picks on for any toy or food.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have an early day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to all of the dog lovers out there, and to their dogs.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee are ready to go. As is the Friday special, the "whatever you crave buffet."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and the "whatever you crave buffet." Neat.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Marc and Don.

Thanks for the coffee Don. I really need lots of coffee this week since I have a final today. come to think of it a good breakfast will do nicely as well.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, Marc, Warren and everyone else. Rainy day in the GTA this morning. I was actually woken up by the wind last night around 4am.

Thankfully its Friday!


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Steve.

At least it isn't snow. What do you do for a living BTW?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren and Steve.


----------



## overkill

For the past five years I have been working for a web services provider and currently the director of operations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. So, Steve, does that make you a technocrat? Most likely not, it that you are a director. What does your job involve? It sounds interesting.


----------



## overkill

Well my university background at McGill was a major in computer science and minor in management, it just seems that I took a liking more to management after I was done school.

I overlook multiple divisions within the company, including technical support, multimedia, professional services and design services through online applications and full-serve options. Very dynamic job which keeps me busy and happy.

Great atmosphere and people to work with.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, sounds like a dream job, for which you are suited and of which you enjoy. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Thanks Marc. I do enjoy the challenges that it gives me and I hope to gain enough experience to get back into school and complete an MBA.

Ohh just heard some thunder outside, going to the window to see whats happening.


----------



## overkill

Rain is coming down pretty hard. Looks like it will be here all weekend.


----------



## MaxPower

Yup. Looks like we're in for a helluva a storm.


----------



## MaxPower

Your job sounds interesting Steve. Although i don't miss fixing other people's computers after they install all sorts of junk on their PC's and complain that it isn't working.

Glad to be fixing people now.


----------



## overkill

Warren I am lucky that I am not in that situation either. Having to only support web based services allows for a lot of the control to remain on our end and allowing the user to interact with it solely through their browsers.

Having to support desktop applications only seems as a nightmare to me


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Tea and coffee and a continental brunch buffet are now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and best of the weekend to all of you.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Been a busy morning so far, now going to try and relax a bit this aftenroon.


----------



## medic03

Afternoon everyone, finally got around to boiling the ham bone from Easter (don't worry it was in the freezer) and am making pea soup. 
Had an infuriating experience this morning at a sporting goods store. I picked up two pair of wind pants for my nephew. Both had hanging tags saying that their price was 14.99 and then above everything was a sign that said mix any two (14.99) for 19.99. One rang up at 14.99 and the other at 19.99. Manager said that he would not honor the 14.99 tag as it was a hanging tag and that I could have placed it on it. (there was at least a dozen with these tags). I told him that it was against the law not to honor tags so he finally conceded. Then I wanted them to only add to 19.99 like the other sign stated. Again he said no that it was 'not against the law as he had studied law and has been in retail a long time' . This man child was all of maybe 21 years old. I told him that he would be hearing from his head office and that I wanted the skew numbers (with the hanging tag prices) written down. When he refused I said that I was going to go and take a picture of them with my camera phone and that I would like to see him try to stop me (he said I wasn't allowed). Finally when he realized that I was not going to let this go he gave me the pants for the 19.99 for 2 pairs like his signs said. I even showed him all the signs and he agreed that I was correct but that it was a mistake and that he was doing me a favour. 

Anyways, after all that rant I have been trying to find the retail law that says they have to sell it for the price shown. Can't seem to find it. Does anyone know what the law is called? Worse comes to worse I will call the better business bureau next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Treena. Not sure what the law is called, but it is considered "false advertising" in that the stated price on an item is considered "in store advertising", just like a sign over the item. In that the situation has been resolved in your favor, you could let it drop. Or, go and get his name and pass it on to the head office, along with this story. They need your business more than they need an employee driving away business.

"Power to the people". Free brunch for you tomorrow. Paix.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Reminds me of an episode I had at Costco some years ago.

I was comparing prices, and making manual notes, on paper, for this purpose.

Some snotty-nosed kid approached me with the threat that they would confiscate my card if I continued my current activity.

I knew the card remained their property, so I desisted, but I'm not a member there any longer.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, I wonder how they would have confiscated your card?


----------



## iJohnHenry

It would have been interesting for the little dweeb, that's for sure. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Passive resistence is the key, iJH. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Tough win for Montreal tonight, but a win nonetheless. Game three tomorrow night in Boston.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

Coffee, tea and some bacon and eggs are on. I even decided to make some chocolate chip cookies for later on.


----------



## SINC

Mmm, bacon and eggs, thanks Warren.

Morning all.

This is going to be a wonderful day at 23 degrees in the sunshine. Whoopie!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren and Don. Thanks for the coffee and scrambled eggs, Warren.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> Passive resistence is the key, iJH. Paix.


But some people are like mules.

You have to hit them between the eyes with a 2x4 to get their attention.


----------



## Dr.G.

A valid point, iJH.


----------



## winwintoo

Life without a Mac is.........................

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Life without Margaret is ................... 
Life with Margaret is .......................


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G, you are so sweet  

I'm off to teach chainmaille - might have to make an armour blanket for my MacBook when I get it back.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G, you are so sweet." Merci, Margaret. It's all true.

Might ask you about making chain armour for the doxies when they have to go into battle.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> "Dr. G, you are so sweet." Merci, Margaret. It's all true.
> 
> Might ask you about making chain armour for the doxies when they have to go into battle.


I can do that! I think I saw an example on the net, I'll see if I can find it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Margaret, a pleasant surprise to see you here. 

Sinc, has the news sunk in yet about Corner Gas closing shop?


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Enjoyed a nice afternoon outside today with friends going for a walk by the lake.

Getting ready to watch the Habs game now. I am sorry to hear about Corner Gas coming to and end as well. Although I did not follow it closely, the odd episode I watched was very well written.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, actually, show doxies are allowed to have "honorable wounds" from fights with badgers and wolverines. The armour would be too much weight on their backs and they really don't need this sort of protection to dig down into a badger or wolverine hole/den.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I think that they are going to do one more season before pulling the proverbial pin. CTV wants them to stay on but they have decided to go out on top.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I am pulling for the Rangers and the Habs. Sadly, if they come up against each other, I will have to go for the Rangers. My wife wants Calgary to win it all, so God only knows what our home will be like with a Rangers-Flames final. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Ann, Corner Gas will live forever and to have been a small part of it for a few days was something I will never forget.


----------



## winwintoo

My grandson did his heritage fair project on Corner Gas and I got to take him to Rouleau - of course none of the sets were up at the time, it was the week following Easter.

When Mackenzie contacted the production office for Corner Gas, they told him that this year there were a great many kids doing projects on Corner Gas.

The town administrator at Rouleau told us that Corner Gas is very popular in Saudi Arabia - wonder what that's all about?

Don, did you appear in an episode? Which one? Or do I have to read this whole thread to find out?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

We should start a new Corner Gas-like show. We could call it "RV Gas" in which Don travels around the country with an RV full of doxies, looking for my wife and me. She and I shall be like the fugitive, eluding him all over Canada, as he tries to dump the doxies back on us. Over the course of season one, he shall fall in love with the doxies. Still, Don will be "40 kilometers from nowhere and way beyond normal".


You can tell me that your doxie ran away 
then tell me that it took three days 
I’ve heard every joke 
I’ve heard every word you say 

You think there’s not a lot goin’ on 
Look closer baby you’re so wrong
And that’s why you can stay so long 
Where there’s not a lot goin’ on 

I roll my eyes back into my happy place 
I’m always going to need this sense of space 
In the amber waves under a rolling RV cloud 
I can’t hear what you say ‘cause the doxies are barking so loud 
How many times you gonna get me wrong? 
Yeah yeah yeah 

You think there’s not a lot goin’ on 
Look closer baby you’re so wrong 
And that’s why you can stay so long 
Where there’s not a lot goin’ on 

You could use a glass half full of something strong 
To help you see the emperor with nothing on 
Double your dose if its over the counter ‘ 
cause you’re sad 
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah out of towner 

With the rain you could get lightning on you 
Strikes twice, you better believe it 
Under a sky that’s always wrapped around you 
Good luck, you know you’ll never need it 

Repeat 

You think there’s not a lot goin’ on 
Look closer baby you’re so wrong 
And that’s why you can stay so long 
Where there’s not a lot goin’ on 
You think there’s not a lot goin’ on 
You think there’s not a lot goin’ on 



Read Steinbeck's "Travels with Charlie" for some insight into what we will work into the script for Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have contacted Brent Butt, Nancy Robertson, Gabrielle Miller, Fred Ewanuick, Janet Wright and Eric Peterson, and they are in if you are in with this idea. We could call the show “My RV ... My Happy Place”. Brent and Nancy, husband and wife in real life, will become part of your RV convoy somewhere in southern SK. Not sure what the roles of the others shall be, but they are in if you are in.


----------



## overkill

Heading into overtime in Boston now. Came in to check on things and now the only thing in can thing of is 'No Feer Barts"


----------



## overkill

Marc, looks like the Rangers have come to battle hard against NJ and are looking good to go up 3-0 in the series tonight. Glad that playoff hockey is back, been some great games early on this postseason.


----------



## Dr.G.

OT for both teams, Steve. I am on wifi and going back and forth between the two games.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rats. Rangers lose in OT ............. Habs lose in OT ................ and the Flames are down 3-0 in the first period.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Heading into overtime in Boston now. Came in to check on things and now the only thing in can thing of is 'No Feer Barts"


And no wonder it is so!

Our annual get together for the boys from SK began eight long years ago when the other two showed up on my doorstep just be cause I had a heart attack. Until that day, I had no idea they even cared 

Since the three of us are confined to the relatively small space in my 30 foot RV, we determined it would be best if no inappropriate odours were exposed to one another, due to the consumption of our favourite beverage. As kids we always "balked tackwards" and thus the "No Feer Barts" annual tour was dubbed and so it reamains.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Rats. Rangers lose in OT ............. Habs lose in OT ................ and the Flames are down 3-0 in the first period.


Stink....Whoo Hoo.....Stink.

Guess who I want to win.


----------



## overkill

Bad night all around. Boston finally beat us which may give them momentum into game 4. I do not like how this is shaping up.

Good night and see you in the cafe tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have some strong coffee for those Rangers and Habs fans, compliments of the "never say die" Flames fans. Bagels, muffins and a fruit platter is also available for your enjoyment.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all.

Thanks for the breakfast. A busy day ahead as I make the final adjustments to the motor home before heading out tomorrow morning for Osoyoos and Oliver BC in the Okanagan.

Might even get a chance to meet Bob on this trip.

Also have a doctor's appointment for my regular three month check up, then it will be next door to the Safeway to have the pharmacy fill my prescriptions while I do the shopping to stock the fridge and cupboards in the motor home.

I recruited a couple of local residents to man the Blog for me in case I have a night or two without internet access.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Steve, Marc and Don.

A beautiful morning today. A fine start to the week. Thanks for breakfast Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Have fun on your trip. Ann deserves the rest as much as you. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. How are your children? You have not mentioned them in ages.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc, now I just need to pass it along to my beloved Habs to help them wake up and play their game!


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Marc,

The boys are doing fine. my youngest is a growing concern, but a good boy. My oldest is growing up more and more every day. we are trying to cherish these times wile they are young, since it won't be long before they will want nothing to do with Mom and Dad unless they want something.

A funny story the other day (Don will appreciate this). We were having dinner and my oldest got up from the table, went to the fridge and brought me a beer (without me asking). He said to my wife "Daddy needs a beer, so I got one for him". I have never been more proud of him *sniff*


----------



## SINC

Geez, Warren, that one brought a tear to my eye.

What a kid!


----------



## Dr.G.

A cute story, Warren. Wait till he goes to get his own beer for himself, and sit down next to you watching a hockey game on TV ............... and not get you a beer. Enjoy them while they are young.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon all. Beautiful day today and was able to sneak out of work a bit early to come home and relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve. Good for you. A bit of R&R on a Monday is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## overkill

Could not agree more Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife decided to take one of our doxies, Jack, for a 6AM walk. They were not far from our home when they saw something really big walking up the road. My wife went the other direction, only to hear upon returning home that this was a moose that had wandered down from Pippy Park, which is a kilometer or so from our home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Emotional day for me. The husband of a close girlfriend is in the Canadian Navy and is on his way to the Gulf. I know my prayers tonight will include her and her family.

The vet that I've taken my animals to for years is retiring. Lovely caring person. Did a lot of research and phoned other vets when my dog had a relatively rare illness. Was hard to say good bye to her today.


----------



## SINC

Bob called me on my cell today to see if I was still going down to Oliver.

I told him, "yes siree Bob" so we will finally meet this coming Thursday. Yet another handshake and face I can call a "met net friend"

Add Bob to Margaret, Elaine, FeXL, Chealion and talon racer.

Who's next?


----------



## medic03

Don, I thought you were coming east this spring?


----------



## overkill

Good evening/morning.

Watched a bit of the hockey game tonight, looks like Alfie and Spezza could not spur the Sens to victory and they are almost down and out.


----------



## overkill

Whats this? Don is heading out our way this year? Roll out the red carpet!


----------



## Ena

Another weird thing happened today. I tried phoning the GP today at 4:45 and after three tries still got some other business's answering machine. Business shut at 4:00. GP's number is 767: xxxx and the number I kept getting was 369: xxxx. I phoned the operator and her words were that the wires were crossed. She said that the only way it could get repaired was if the business put in a call to phone company. Never had that happen to me before.
Calling it a night before anything else unusual happens today. Three is enough


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee, muffins and bagels are now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don, I thought you were coming east this spring?


I leave on May 2nd for that trip Treena. This is just a small jog west for a week.

Morning all. A bright sunny day for our drive today as I try and get my driving back in shape by making Kamloops, some 800 km today.

Will post as WI-FI is available along the route to Oliver, BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. Give my best to Jason Jinglestars, who raises hunting doxies in Oliver, BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve.


----------



## MaxPower

Safe trip Don.

Say Hi to Bob and have a beer for me.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon Marc.

Playing hookey from school today as I have a bunch of spring cleaning to do today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Way to go, Warren. Working from home, with flexible hours, I never get that true "playing hookey" experience anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

The problem is that I have (had) a perfect attendance record. Even though I got a lot accomplished today, I feel guilty for playing hookey.


----------



## Ena

Warren, how about thinking of your day off as a 'mental health' day? Works for me


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Watched a very stressful hockey game this evening, but the Habs pulled off a 1-0 win and hope to close it out in game 5 on Thursday in Montreal. Price got his first shut out in his post season career. Lets hope it is one of many more to come.

Time to call it a night.


----------



## overkill

Last to bed, first to rise. Fresh coffee and tea for all to enjoy. Some fresh sticky buns are about 5 mins away to being ready but the fruit platter is already on the table.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve. Watched the Habs game as well as some of the Flames game. Very tired this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. I have some ice tea for anyone who wants it, with real ice berg ice, which is pure water.


----------



## Dreambird

I'll have some if there's any left...


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, we have one with your name on it. Enjoy.
So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dreambird

Ah thanks Marc... that hit the spot... 

OK here... just a little anxious as it seems I have myself stuck the medical system and their let's see what we can't do here... nothing serious that I know of... yet. But I was not comforted by an ultrasound tech. yesterday who did a pelvic exam on me claiming she "couldn't see anything" in there.  Appears she says... I had too much "gas"... duh! 

Don't want to complain... but I find it hard to trust anyone around here...


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, my wife is from Calgary and was surprised to hear of reports of the system going downhill she was last living in Calgary (back in 1994). Seems that there are too many people for the system, and the Calgary Health Board comes to St.John's twice a year to recruit nurses and doctors. With pay of two to three times higher, it is hard to say no .............. until they see the price of housing. A grad student of mine was going to go with his wife to Calgary where she was offered a nursing position. They had a small home in St.John's in the center of the city, near the university and near the main hospital in St.John's. The closest they could come to a similar sized home was over an hour's commute outside of Calgary. Thus, there are tradeoffs.


----------



## Dreambird

Yes, Marc... unfortunately the price of housing has gone absolutely nuts here! There are many people who move here for work and get it, but end up staying in hostels etc. because they can't even afford what is needed to get into a rental agreement for an apartment. Calgary has changed a great deal since 1994 and not all for the better, it pains me to say.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all, popping in for a drink. Marc I saw one of the Doxies trying to get into the fridge in the kitchen, what might they be after?

Sens are battling hard tonight but Pens are still holding their own and may close out the series tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, my wife once thought that it would be good if I got a job at the Univ. of Calgary. Not anymore. We have a 3500 square foot home in the center of St.John's, and we could never afford such a home in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, the doxies know that there is cheese and carrots in the fridge. Both are favorite snacks for them, but only in the early evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The Rangers won, but the Sens did not. Such is Life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Things I See, Hear and Think: On The Road Again . . .


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Coffee, tea and fresh OJ ready for all. I have some fresh pancakes and crepes with an assortment of toppings. Please dig in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the pancakes, coffee and OJ, Steve. Much appreciated and needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cool pics of the Rocky Mountain Sheep. That area is a favorite spot for New York City hunters who use automatic weapons that first 25 rounds a second and hunt big game illegally. A couple of hunters could bring down that cluster of Rocky Mountain Sheep in a matter of seconds. As a New Yorker by birth, I would rather take pictures of these majestic animals as my "shots". 

Have a good trip.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Day two:

Things I See, Hear and Think: On The Road Again . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, nice to see pics of leaves on trees. We don't get any leaves until mid-June most years.


----------



## Dreambird

G'afternoon everyone...  
I found myself a cup of coffee here... so I think I'll just enjoy it and read for a while. 

Marc... definitely... keep the wonderful house in St. John's! They (the media) are already cautioning people before moving here about the type of hurdles they will likely face.

I'm curious... how many people in St. John's?

Nice pics, Don... glad to see spring has hit somewhere!


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy your coffee, Diane. Might I offer you a doxie pup to sit in your lap? Very relaxing ........... for both you and the pup.

St.John's has about 101,000 within the actual city limits, but another 35,000 in the surrounding areas with most of the people commuting in to St.John's, or shopping here. This is about 25% of the entire population of NL. People who were buying expensive new homes outside of the city are now looking to live in the city rather than drive in each day. Our home is about 55 years old, and we have been fixing it up ever since we bought it back in 1996. In my area of St.John's (the Churchill Park area), homes that have been fixed up keep their value and increase in value because we are so centrally located. While I teach from home now, when I taught on-campus, I was a 15 minute walk from my kitchen to my office on campus. My wife is also about a 15 minute walk to her office. I can walk to stores, the Arts and Culture Centre, to parks and urban walking trails, etc. Also, my job is here, and I doubt I would be able to get a full time teaching position at the U of C, or the U of A, at my age, and as a full professor. Even though I would make more as an Assoc. Prof. there than a full professor here, the cost of housing would be such that I would be one of those traveling for hours to and from work. 

So, despite the lack of a real Spring here in St.John's, here is where I shall stay until I retire. Then .................. we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Darwin's "On the Origins of the Species" is now online. I was reading up on the section about dachshunds, which he thought were in the category of giraffes and sloths, a freak of nature. In his section on "Natura non facit saltum" (Nature does nothing in jumps) he is fascinated by these little dogs.

He writes that "Nothing at first can appear more difficult to believe than that the European dachshund. Nevertheless, this difficulty, though appearing to our imagination insuperably great, cannot be considered real if we admit the following propositions, namely,—that gradations in the perfection of any doxie, which we may consider, either do now exist or could have existed, each good of its kind,—that all doxies are, in ever so slight a degree, variable,—and, lastly, that there is a struggle for existence leading to the preservation of each profitable deviation of structure or instinct within this dog. The truth of these propositions cannot, I think, be disputed."


----------



## Dreambird

Ooohh... a doxie puppy! This will work as long as Fidget doesn't notice... 

Your house and surroundings sound lovely... in spite of the lack of spring, Calgary's spring is not very pronounced either... I find it kind of passes from winter to summer. 
My house is only 1100 sq. ft. with unfinished basement... but it's paid for which makes it the nicest house in town to me! I'd hate to be shopping for a first home here right now. 

Unfortunately although it now falls into the category they call "inner-city".... in a place the size of Calgary there aren't many places I can just walk to. We've hit a million now so... still it's not so far out like some of the newer areas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird, your home is most likely worth as much as my home. We still have 3 more years on the mortgage, however.

Doxie pups love to sleep in someone's lap as you scratch behind their ear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

TGIF everyone. Coffee and tea ready to go and we have sticky buns this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for the coffee, but I shall pass on the buns. A bagel and OJ for me this morning, with some scrambled eggs and salsa.


----------



## Dreambird

Picture off my front stoop today... :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic, Diane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is my favorite picture taken in the middle of an 83cm storm.


----------



## SINC

Good day all. Just returned from a coffee shop in Oliver BC where I sat down and chatted for an hour to Bob, (Bolor) from Timmins. We had a nice chat and it was nice to put a face to another internet friend.


----------



## Dreambird

Wow... Marc... I know you guys get a lot of snow but... 

The prediction for this latest "spat" here is 20cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, up to 20cm of snow is considered "flurries" for us here in St.John's. We all tried to dig out when we got into the "eye" of the blizzard. That pic was taken at about the 35cm mark. Then, the snows got heavier and the winds were over 113kp/h to completely cover the cars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Don. That was good to have the opportunity to meet Bob in person. Just make sure you say that he is from "Timmins, ON" and not Timmons. They are very sensitive about their community. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Ena

Happy Friday everyone. Had winter here too for ten minutes with heavy hail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. We are under a freezing rain warning, but I was just outside with the doxies, and it is still 9C, so I am not sure what we are going to get overnight.

How have you been today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Marc, on a day off and slept well so no complaints.

One of the things I like to do is find and photograph really old houses. Good to see so may have managed to survive and not been torn down.

Here's one that I found today.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Just got back from a dinner and movie with my girlfriend. It was nice to have dinner outside on the patio tonight. Weather was just fantastic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. An anything-you-want breakfast buffet is now ready. Get it while it's hot. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I did that same sort of thing when I first came to St.John's. There were some buildings that survived the Great Fire of 1894, and I would take pictures of those houses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you had such an enjoyable evening, Steve. Remember, we cater all wedding events. As well, I am able to perform the ceremony, and the doxies can be used as ushers or ringbearers. Just a thought.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Marc.

Thanks for the breakfast. It hit the spot.


----------



## MaxPower

I finally got some good sleep last night after getting to bed at midnight every night and waking up at 6:30 because of my school load.

I went to bed at around 9:30 and woke up at 8: am. I haven't done that in a long time.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. We awoke this morning to snow on the ground and -6 degrees here in Oliver, BC.

Spent an enjoyable hour or so with Bob and swapped lies yesterday.

Things I See, Hear and Think: On The Road Again . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren and Don. No snow here yet, just lots of freezing rain and 0C. Drive carefully, mon frere. Arrive alive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pics of birds, Don.


----------



## Ena

Thanks for the hot coffee. Warming my hands on the mug as it's only 2º with mixed snow and rain coming down. 

Don, count me in as a regular reader of your blog.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Good grief?? On the Island??

It's a nice, sunny 22º here.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snowfall here in St.John's. Feels like late November rather than mid-April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow is Passover, so someone will have to make the muffins, bagels, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning all.

A beautiful sunrise here this morning. I have the coffee and tea on as well as I'm making some waffles with fresh fruit syrup and maple syrup along with a dusting of powdered sugar. If you require anything else, just ask.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Warren. Thank you for the coffee this morning. It was a long night out last night with friends. Little luck found my at the slots and my Habs lost again, so hopefully today will be a bit better


----------



## medic03

Morning Steve and Warren. Happy Passover Marc. Just heading out to Dim Sum, haven't gone in forever. Looks like a gorgeous day here - will have to take advantage of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren, Steve and Treena. Happy Passover to you as well, Treena. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny an 6C here in St.John's, with a cold wind off of the ocean. Still, much of yesterday's ice and snow have melted and now we can get into some serious melting of the snow that piled up all winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

When does Don get back to St.Alberts? He might find a couple of inches of snow in his garden if it is within the next couple of days.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, we are due to leave here tomorrow morning and arrive back in St. Albert on Tuesday afternoon. In speaking with my neighbour this morning, there is lots of snow on the ground and a winter storm warning in effect today for between 20 and 30 cm of the stuff on top of what we have.
It was -12 with a -20 degree wind chill at 7:00 a.m.

Suffice to say, we are NOT looking forward to what may be a very troublesome drive home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully, Don. Arrive alive. Hopefully, the snow will be gone when you pull into your driveway.


----------



## overkill

Safe trip home Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like the storm is drifting northward, so it might miss Don's area. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice weather to start the work week off. Some fresh coffee and tea along with our custom fruit platter and some bagels this morning for all to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Steve, I shall have that bagel for lunch. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Edmonton continues to get hammered with another 20 cm of snow and wind chills of -28. We are sitting it out in the Okanagan and will until maybe Thursday until we start home. Was -8 here last night and our water line froze. It is nearly May isn't it?


----------



## medic03

Don, I was talking to my mom last night (she is in Penticton) and she said that there hasn't been snow this late since sometime in the early 50's. Apparently, they are really worried as most of the fruit trees have already flowered so this may kill them. The peach tree in their backyard has been flowering for a couple of weeks.


----------



## medic03

How was your Seder Marc? Are you having the second one tonight or was the second one last night? What did Deb cook?


----------



## Dr.G.

A wise decision, Don. My wife spoke with her brother who lives in Edmonton. The snow has ended and a few flurries today and tomorrow will give way to sunshine from Wed. onward. By Thursday or Friday, he said that any trace of the snow will be gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, my wife just made matzo ball soup and homemade chicken soup for dinner tonight. Last night's seder was just for my wife, my son and yours truly. She made a kosher chicken (very plump) and a Passover cake from scratch with only ground almonds, egg whites and matzo. We had it with fresh strawberries and will have what is left again tonight.

Thanks for asking. Shalom.


----------



## medic03

The cake would be like an angel food cake Marc?


----------



## iJohnHenry




----------



## Moscool

Hey Happy Passover Marc

Not lurking much at the Shang these days... 

Just for fun I did a count on how many of your messages in the 'Anything Else' forum had the word 'snow' in them

Any guesses?







Out of your 28 tons?






Go on!












OK










1745  !!! 


So how much in total this year? Did you pass the 23 foot mark?

All the best


----------



## Dr.G.

Shalom, Francois, and a good Passover to you and your family. Here in St.John's, we "only" got 17 feet of snow, which is the second lowest amount of snow this century (i.e., 21st century, with a low of 13 and a high of 21 feet). However, winter is not over for another five weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, to be honest, I don't know what goes into an angel food cake. However, during the eight-day Jewish holiday of Passover, the consumption of leavened bread and other fermented grain products is forbidden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Great to see the Habs win tonight. See who they play come tomorrow night with the Philly-Caps game.

Good night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Whatever you want shall be served to you this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I would like to see the Habs face Washington. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc.

Thanks for breakfast and the coffee. Yes coffee. Mmmmm.


----------



## MaxPower

It's too bad Montreal won. It would have been nice to see Boston take that series.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone.

Marc I would like to see Montreal play Washington as well, but that would only happen in the conference finals because of the seeding.


----------



## overkill

I will hope to get some time to watch the game tonight with the Flames and Sharks. I have a feeling that it will be going to overtime in game 7.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I just don't want to see the Rangers go up against the Habs, except for the semi-finals. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Still stuck in the Okanagan and getting itchy to get going. Bad news from home is yet another heavy snowfall warning of 10 cm today on top of the 30 on the ground.

Ann works her final five days starting Sunday, so we have to leave in the next two days, so looks like we will have to fight some snow to get home.


----------



## overkill

Safe trip home Don. Hopefully the roads are not too bad.

Marc I think the Rangers have a good chance this year. They have a well balanced team and seem to be clicking on all cylinders at the right time. They have some top playoff performers on their team now with Drury and Gomez, along with great leadership in Shanahan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, drive carefully. Good luck, my brother. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Steve, this could be the Rangers' year. They got hot just in time. We shall see.


----------



## medic03

Don, is Ann looking forward to finally being done work?


----------



## winwintoo

The following is a test of your reading skills. There will be a quiz later  



> The windows have been constructed to receive window air conditioners, however, a carpenter is required to install and remove them. The fee will be $50 annually. The initial installation fee will be $25. Once the cooling season is over, you will be required to have the unit removed from the window for the winter at a cost of $25. This is required to help prevent damage to the windows and to assist in the heating of the building due to cold air leakage around the air conditioners. The installation and removal fee will be charged individually to your account.


From the above paragraph, which is the right answer:

a) If this is the first year you are having an air conditioner, you will be billed $100 ($50 fee plus $25 initial installation plus $25 removal) but if you had an air conditioner some previous year, and want to use the same air conditioner this year, you will be billed $75 ($50 fee plus $25 removal).

b) You will be billed $50 regardless of previous air conditioner use.

c) The $50 fee for the carpenter will be shared by all air conditioner users and will be billed to each user's individual account plus each user will be billed $25 for removal. First year users will be billed an additional $25 for initial installation. 

d) Forget it, spend the summer in the park.

Explanation follows.

They put new windows in this building last year and nearly every conversation with another resident gets around to the "air conditioner fees". In my case, I called every day for 3 weeks last year and never did have anyone come to put in my air conditioner. They did show up in October to remove it. I didn't get a bill.

The windows are NOT constructed to receive window air conditioners. The initial installation consists of removing a window and then bolting the air conditioner to a shelf that they hang with brackets outside the building. In the fall, they come and remove the shelf with the air conditioner attached to it and set the whole mess - pidgeon doodoo and all - on the floor under the window. 

sigh. I think I need to write a letter LOL

I've been poking my head in occasionally and I sometimes grab a nip of coffee. I'm off the baked and other goodies though but I still admire them. The chainmaille in the coin jar is from me - I keep forgetting to bring money with me  

Don't write me a letter asking for payment. An itemized bill should be easy enough to understand though  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Margaret. Of course, in St.John's, an air conditioner is helpful for about 3-7 days a year. Best just to open up the windows and let the sea breezes cool off the house.

FYI, as one of the "doxie select group" (i.e., the doxies selected you as a friend), there is no charge for you for anything here at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## winwintoo

Well, thank you Dr. G :clap: 

I fear that we've had our one day of summer last Monday - any fussing about air conditioners will be wasted effort.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my pleasure.

An air conditioner here in St.John's is a needless item. People get it more for status than for need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Have a safe trip home Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh everything is ready for you at the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We should have a welcome home party for Don when he finally returns home from his ordeal with the snow.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Thanks for breakfast this morning. Seems like the week is going by fast enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Yes, as we say in teaching, we are "over the hump".


----------



## Ena

Morning, Marc and Steve. Some work weeks feel like stop and go traffic


----------



## SINC

Morning all, still stuck in the Okanagan, but by the looks of the roads in Edmonton on TV this morning, no thanks to that.

We'll wait one more day, then head home tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. Sounds like some herbal tea and a doxie pup are in order just now. Both are very calming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. My brother-in-law, who lives in Edmonton, says all the snow will be gone by Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Fresh coffee and tea with all you can eat breakfast buffet is ready.

Had some bad headaches yesterday afternoon which caused me to go home a little early. Seems like the change in air pressure is playing havoc on my senses again. Feeling a lot better this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for the coffee. Glad to hear that you are feeling better. Amazing how weather changes can influence our bodies .......... and mind. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, departing Osoyoos this morning and headed back home. Will report on progress later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Since this is April 24th, a month away from May 24th, which is considered the end of winter here in St.John's (in my 31 years here in St.John's, we have had only about 12 snowstorms of 20 or more centimeters past that date). So, I am going to offer lunchtime specials at the Cafe Chez Marc for the next 30 days. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Arrived safe and sound in Clearwater, B.C.

I'm pooped. Night, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ena

Any quiche planned for the lunchtime specials? Have a craving. 

TGIT  Three days off started about an hour ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

You are almost home, Don. Tomorrow or bust.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we have 7 different kinds of quiche, and if we don't have what you want, we shall make it for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, along with a breakfast buffet with all of your favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good Morning Marc.

Looks like I will be making a trip out to New Brunswick in a couple weeks for work. I may drive out and get a nice road trip in. Hope to do some salmon fishing while I am over there.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Clearwater, B.C.

We will head out again this morning, but with over 650 km left, we may not get all the way home today. Especially with all the pipeline construction through Jasper and Mount Robson Parks. Perhaps tomorrow will be more realistic.

If you need me, I'll be behind the wheel most of the day.


----------



## Ena

Don, have a pleasant and uneventful trip as you head for home.

Marc, a ham quiche would be great with regular eggs and not green ones


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Let's see, some bagels for Steve's salmon, some rest for Don, and some Dr. Seuss for Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, I did not expect this verdict.

"The use of drug-sniffing police dachshunds in the random search of a southwestern Ontario school and a Calgary bus terminal was unconstitutional, the Supreme Court of Canada ruled Friday.

In a 6-3 decision, the top court ruled that the actions breached Section 8 of the Charter of Rights and Freedoms, which covers what constitutes reasonable search and seizure.

The ruling, which could have an impact on police powers across the country, as well as dachshund ownership, centred on two cases."

We know people who breed drug sniffing doxies. Ours are show dogs and could also be trained as attack dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a fine brunch for anyone who wants something made to order. Enjoy.


----------



## (( p g ))

Coffee for me. Lots.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Marc and PG.

An Omelet and some coffee sound good right now. Lots of Coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Let's see, lots of coffee for ((pg)), and a special omelet for Warren. Next ....................


----------



## Ena

Hot coffee please if there is any on the go. Unseasonably cool for here but at least the skies are clear.

The coffee in the mug on my desk is from a company on SSI and that reminded me that MacNutt's tragic death was around this time. Looked it up and it was at the end of May in 2006.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it was nearly two years ago that Macnutt was tragically killed.

On a lighter note, we have tea and coffee for you, Ann.


----------



## (( p g ))

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it was nearly two years ago that Macnutt was tragically killed.


I was just thinking about that the other day...my how time has flown. I sure miss that guy.

Thanks for the coffee Dr.G. I'll be back at the 'Shang again soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't be a stranger, ((pg)) ............... and don't be afraid of the doxies.


----------



## MaxPower

It certainly is hard to believe that Gerry will be gone now for two years. I do miss his demeanor around ehMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Warren. The political discussion would have been most interesting, especially with the US election looming. I would like to think that he would have supported Obama.


----------



## MaxPower

Somehow I doubt he would support Obama, since Obama is very Liberal. Gerry was Conservative all the way. But it would have been fun to watch, perhaps even more so than the primaries themselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I think that Gerry would have appreciated the maverick that Obama is in this election. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Big day with the homecoming party for Don tomorrow. Come one and come all to this gala event. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Don is home trying to recoup from a very painful trip. It turned out to be a pain in the a$$ as my you-know-whats were very giving the past four days.

Even the pain killers did not help me make any more than four or five hours a day driving. I just could not take any more.

Sigh, I hate it when that happens, but that was probably more info than most wanted to know.

But I did get to meet Bob and that made the trip worth it all. Thanks for buying the coffee by the way Bob!

And oh yeah Bob, I finally caught Mount Robson naked:


----------



## MaxPower

Glad you're home safe and sound Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don. Some bed rest, heat, a stiff drink and a quiet doxie or two is just what the doctor orders for you right now. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Bolor

The pleasure was mine, Don. It was nice to meet Ann as well. We ended staying in Oliver an extra day since the collector and Coquahala was shut down because of snow.
I'll catch up on the thread when we get home. We get home at midnight on Tuesday then the jetlag sets in 

I hope all is well with every one and I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## Bolor

BTW Don. I'm glad you finally got to see Robson "naked". Great picture.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Sorry I have not been around for the past couple days, seems like I needed to take some time away from computers in general and get back into some reading and enjoying the nice weather. Although I snuck in some time to watch my Habs lose


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Since I have been flat on my back all day, I may soon have to get up to go to bed. I hate it when this happens to me. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A unique breakfast buffet awaits anyone who wants to experiment on a fine breakfast this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hope your back feels better now that you are home. Is this your chronic back condition that is paining you once again?


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Thanks for breakfast Marc. Don I hope the back is cooperating this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I hope your back feels better now that you are home. Is this your chronic back condition that is paining you once again?


No Marc, but thanks for asking.

Since I don't want to provide more information than Shangers would want, let's leave it at, "I can't sit" and I need to pile up some time to heal, if you catch my drift.

I'll be laying on the couch watching you folks today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh. I thought it was your back. That sort of pain I can relate to but not the pain you are experiencing now. Still, rest and take care.


----------



## medic03

Oh so many comments I want to make right now but alas I will be kind 


so hard to say nothing....


----------



## SINC

Why did I just know when I wrote those words that Treena would be chomping at the bit to have some fun.

I can hear your every thought Treena!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, while I have never experienced you pain, I have heard others speak of this pain, and it is no fun .............. thus, not fodder for humor.


----------



## (( p g ))

Dr.G. said:


> Don't be a stranger, ((pg)) ............... and don't be afraid of the doxies.


LOL! Indeed, Dr.G., you can always count on a return visit from me to this finest metaphysical reststop. The soul food here can't be beat. 

Do say hi to the doxies for me.

P.S. to SINC: Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

((pg)), you must have made a grand impression with the doxies upon your return. Nothing but tails wagging ............... and the desire to be the first one to sit in your lap. Yes, we are a fine "metaphysical reststop" for those weary and tired of the constant bickering found in other threads.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The fog horns are making me sleepy. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iJohnHenry




----------



## Dr.G.

Fort Amherst Lighthouse


----------



## Ena

Sinc, hope things are improving for you.

The sound of a fog horn takes me back to Saint John, NB. Really thick stuff to had there at times. Add in the scent of the Irving pulp and paper mill and Moose Head brewery and it was quite a sensory experience


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Seems like the rain clouds have moved away and we have a sunny sky this morning. Fresh coffee and tea with a fruit platter ready to go. Home made waffles coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for the coffee and fruit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, with rain, drizzle and fog every day, the fog horn is going constantly these days. It is in the background as a soothing reminder that there is no sun or even clearing in sight. No smells, however, other than the ocean and the taste of salt on one's lips.


----------



## SINC

Morning all as I spend another day indoors.

Just got the bad news from my accountant and have to cough up just shy of six grand to CRS this year. Ouch!

Add to that the vehicle insurance arrived and dinged me for another grand and a half. Double ouch.

Oh well, I am catching up on my writing and have even begun work on my novel again, something I've let slide for oh, too many years now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Hard luck with the tax situation. I could send you the names of some great accountants from the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. They are great at finding loopholes. I am able to claim the doxies as dependents, much like children. 

Good luck on the novel. I still have the first page of my novel, "On the Road with Mr. Whistle", which was started way back in 1970.


----------



## Dr.G.

Small icebergs, called "bergy bits", are breaking off of the bigger icebergs and coming ashore. Here is one drifting ashore. 

Iceberg Breaking Up - iReport.com


----------



## SINC

Marc, I thought it might produce a much larger wave than it actually did.

Telus internet has been down for the past five hours. I was in withdrawal for God's sake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is only a piece of an ice berg, and it is grounded. I have seen pictures of what look like tidal waves caused but the iceberg when it splits or rolls.


----------



## Dr.G.

Besides your "withdrawal", how is you "you know what"?


----------



## SINC

Better, but a long way from fully healed. I can sit for a half hour at a time now, but the pain can be tough on a guy at times.

As an aside, I had over 1,000 hits on my blog in the past 24 hours. Amazing, eh what?


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news (re the sitting) and great news re the blog. I have not looked at it recently. Must get back to viewing it daily.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with a fruit and bagel buffet, are now ready for your enjoyment.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, thanks for breakfast. Looks like its going to be a long day in the office today with lots that has to get done fast. Off I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Remember, we deliver coffee to your office.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Has anyone seen spring? It was 19 here yesterday and now only 1.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. A cold 3C here this afternoon in St.John's. I am sitting by the woodstove with my iBook and a pack of doxies that are clustered around the warmth of the burning wood in the stove.


----------



## Sonal

Life is pretty good, Marc, though someone has also stolen spring from Toronto.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Life is pretty good, Marc, though someone has also stolen spring from Toronto.


AHA! It's a nation wide thing!


----------



## Dr.G.

"AHA! It's a nation wide thing!" Not quite, Don. Winter does not even end here in St.John's until May 24th (at the earliest). That is the last day (usually) that we can expect snow.


----------



## screature

I was doing the usual spring time clean up of my property the other day, five and a half hours of back breaking raking, pruning, weeding, fertilizing, lifting, hauling, countless trips back and forth to the shed to the ditches, under the pines around the back, back to the front, over and over.

When I was finished, I was spent. I went inside and plopped face first onto the bed. I quickly fell into a deep sleep, but I couldn't escape the yard work. I kept on working, this time I was working on repairing one of my flag stone walls. I needed a a smaller trowel than the one I had, so once again I had to go back to the shed to fetch it. I have a huge shed about six feet deep and 45 feet long. It is crammed with tools and bikes and all varieties of unused but not to be thrown away paraphernalia for the house, garden, studio, office, cottage, camping, as well as items that I use on a regular basis.

The trowel was not one of those oft used items and so I had to dig around to find it. Is it where it should be with my other masonry tools? No. Hmm, maybe in one of my tools chests? No. Perhaps behind Ernie the garden gargoyle that has yet to be put out? No. Where could it be? I proceeded to the deep dark recesses of my shed where the most infrequently used and inaccessible items are stored. At the very furthest corner where the things that we "inherited" when we bought the place reside, there is an old screen door resting up against the wall of the shed. I rested my hand on its handle for support as I stretched to reach to the back of a shelf in pursuit of the elusive trowel, when all of a sudden the door gave way and began to swing open, revealing an exit from the shed that I never knew existed before.

"What's this?" I thought, but of course being a dream, I was only momentarily taken aback and proceeded to go through the newly found portal. What wondrous delight met my eyes upon stepping across the threshold! I was atop a mountain plateau bathed in bright yellow orange sunlight. The sun was warm but not hot, the air was sweet and caressing and full of the smell of wildflowers. The sky was clearer and bluer than I had ever seen, I felt as though by looking at it I was actually seeing into the infinite beyond. In the distance I saw the only building that appeared to be on this vast seemingly endless plateau. It vibrated and pulsed in the way things do when they are at a distance in the hot summer sun. It appeared as if it were a palace of some sort, but I couldn't be sure.

I decided to make it my destination and walked toward it. I walked and I walked and it kept receding back into the distance. The more it eluded me, the more I had get to it and actually enter it. I started to run, faster and faster and the faster I ran the smaller and smaller it became on the horizon, until finally it slipped over the edge altogether and was gone.

I was so disappointed, even angry, all I wanted was to step inside. And yet here I was in this beautiful place, the most beautiful I had ever seen, why should I be feeling like this? With that thought I was able to become calm again and tired from my physical effort to try and reach the shimmering palace I lay down on the warm emerald green grass and proceeded to fall asleep.

When I awoke I was astonished to find myself at the foot of a grand stairway leading up to a shimmering satin pearl white palace; they very one that had eluded me. I jumped up and starred at it in amazement and awe. It was so bright and reflective with streams of white, gold, yellow and orange light pouring off of it that I could hardly look at it without glancing away for fear that I might go blind. In that moment I heard the thunderous clunk and crank of an enormous door beginning to open and I turned back to look at the entrance to see a man dressed in a white three piece suit beginning to walk down the stairs and approach me. As he drew closer I couldn't help but notice that he bore a striking resemblance to Samuel Langhorne Clemens. He came right up to me with a grin on his face that would have befit the Cheshire cat.

He put his arm around my shoulder and said in warm jovial tone, "Welcome to the Shangri-la clubhouse B'y! Where you 'longs to?"


----------



## SINC

I'd like to post a reply, but after that last post, anything I might post pales in comparison.

Besides, I can't type that long.


----------



## Dr.G.

"As he drew closer I couldn't help but notice that he bore a striking resemblance to Samuel Langhorne Clemens. He came right up to me with a grin on his face that would have befit the Cheshire cat.

He put his arm around my shoulder and said in warm jovial tone, "Welcome to the Shangri-la clubhouse B'y! Where you 'longs to?"

Amen brother. However, no Cheshire cats are here in The Shang, just doxies. 

Have a cup of tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc, on the house.


----------



## Sonal

But are they Cheshire doxies?

Or perhaps, Devonshire doxies?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> "As he drew closer I couldn't help but notice that he bore a striking resemblance to Samuel Langhorne Clemens. He came right up to me with a grin on his face that would have befit the Cheshire cat.
> 
> He put his arm around my shoulder and said in warm jovial tone, "Welcome to the Shangri-la clubhouse B'y! Where you 'longs to?"
> 
> Amen brother. However, no Cheshire cats are here in The Shang, just doxies.
> 
> Have a cup of tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc, on the house.


Don't mind if I do, thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kindness and friendship aboud here in The Shang ............ almost as much as doxies running about the floor. Take care not to step on one of the pups.


----------



## SINC

I always think of the back yard in The Shang as looking much like this:


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Kindness and friendship aboud here in The Shang ............ almost as much as doxies running about the floor. Take care not to step on one of the pups.


Oh, of that you can be sure. I like all manner of canine better than most two legged creatures. My favorite doxie is the wire hair, although much less common.

We have two"puppies" of our own (although fully grown they will always be puppies in our eyes). Bailey is our boy, he is a Terripoozer (Terrier, Poodle, Schnauzer mix - not an official mixed breed just the invented name we gave to his kind). He is a lovely boy, like all boys he loves to play but not like all boys he is the most affectionate and sensitive dog I have ever known. 

Maggie is our girl a funny mix as well, half Lhasa Apso and half Beagle. She is a funny thing. She looks so fem, very pretty fluffy and cuddly looking with the biggest hound voice you can imagine. She definitely favors the Beagle in behavior. Like the Fruit Loops Toucan, she follows her nose where ever she goes and is always getting into mischief. Very much a Tom Boy and Miss Independent. One of her nicknames is Bunny Bin Bin and my wife wants to write a children's book entitled "The Misadventures of Bunny Bin Bin" based on her exploits. Any illustrators come by The Shang? Maybe we could strike up a collaboration.

What are some of the names of the doxies here, I would love to be introduced.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> I always think of the back yard in The Shang as looking much like this:


BEEUTIFULL!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, we raise Standare Wirehaired Dachshunds and are the only breeder of this size/fur in Atlantic Canada. The doxies may be viewed at HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS

Glad you decided to join us in The Shang.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Screature, we raise Standare Wirehaired Dachshunds and are the only breeder of this size/fur in Atlantic Canada. The doxies may be viewed at HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS
> 
> Glad you decided to join us in The Shang.


Thank you for the warm welcome, glad to be here. You have a beautiful pack of doxies there! While they are all quite wonderful, I have to say Rosie, based on looks alone, is my favorite, at least as a puppy. My goodness she has the most soulful eyes! What a cutie. When my wife gets home I will take her to Harbour Deep. I can just hear the Ooohhs and Aaahhss, sooo cuutte now. Thanks for the link, that made my day! 

Well now that I know The Shang has wired haired doxie puppies running around I may never leave. Do you have a cot in the back or something, I would be willing to take on poop clean up duties in exchange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, Princess Rosie has been replaced in the cuteness category by Bridget. All 8 have unique personalities, and we love them all in a different way. 

My wife posted some video clips of the doxie pups to show possible buyers who were trying to decide which pup to get. View them at 

YouTube - HarbourDeep's Videos

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

screature, welcome to The Shang. Have you found the Spa yet? The doxies stand guard when it's women only day so if I were you I wouldn't get too close to the door.

Emotional day at work as two of my co-workers retired. Happy for them but it's sad for us left behind.


----------



## SINC

Ann, my Ann does her last shift tomorrow from 3 to 11, then she is done. I think it might be a tough day for her, non?


----------



## Ena

Sinc, best wishes to your Ann for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A grand buffet is ready for this glorious May 1st. Spring has come from coast to coast to ................ wait, it is foggy and 2C outside now here in St.John's, so we can't include this Canadian coast as having Spring. Maybe in June?

Anyway ............. enjoy your Spring meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I forgot to tell you that today is the grand opening of the women's only Spa. So, we now have a co-ed spa and a women's only spa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it should be an emotional day for Ann. I can only say to tell her "Excelsior" and for you to be empathetic. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et al.

A grand breakfast indeed to start our day.

I shall pass on the good wishes of Shangers to Ann today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I can't even imagine retiring, so I cannot speak from experience about what Ann will be feeling. How long has she been nursing?


----------



## Ena

Good morning. I nursed my baby for over a year


----------



## SINC

Funny lady on board this morning. 

Marc, Ann has been a working RN since 1963, so she is finished after 45 years of service.


----------



## Sonal

Don, my best to Ann as well.

I have yet to complete 45 years of living, so imagining 45 years of nursing is a bit beyond me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I am going to book you as our headline over the weekend at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club. Yes, I should have said "in nursing" rather than "nursing".


----------



## screature

Ena said:


> screature, welcome to The Shang. Have you found the Spa yet? The doxies stand guard when it's women only day so if I were you I wouldn't get too close to the door.
> 
> Emotional day at work as two of my co-workers retired. Happy for them but it's sad for us left behind.


No, what kind of treatments can you get at the spa? I'm not into mud wraps or the like but a nice massage would sure be fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is amazing. I am finishing up my 31st year here at MUN, with another 6-10 years to go. I can't imagine lasting here for another 14 years to get to 45 years. Truly an amazing feat, especially when you consider the field she is in. Give her my/our strongest "Kudos". Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, what you want is what you get, so long as it is legal and does not involve sexual activities. We are a family-oriented spa.


----------



## screature

All my best to those who are retiring or about to retire. 

I myself am along ways off as yet but I do have to say that I am one of the unfortunate ones for whom their work is not their passion. I have multitudinous interests and do not have the time to pursue half of them to the extent that I would like, therefore for me personally, retirement can't come fast enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, as the old saying goes, "Work is the curse of the drinking class". Luckily, I enjoy what I am doing (i.e., teaching at a university).


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Screature, what you want is what you get, so long as it is legal and does not involve sexual activities. We are a family-oriented spa.


Oh absolutely. My wife wouldn't be too thrilled if it were otherwise. OK then I think I would like to book a Swedish massage for about 4:30 pm today. No wait 5:30, what was I thinking, I have to take our "kids" out for their walkies at 4:30.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, one Swedish massage coming up ............. and we use real Swedes and even Swedish doxies for this relaxing experience.


----------



## Ena

A massage using swedes, as in yellow turnips? 

(No, it's not pick on Marc day)


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Screature, one Swedish massage coming up ............. and we use real Swedes and even Swedish doxies for this relaxing experience.



Wow, I am sooo relaxed!! I can barely type. That Helga gives one helluva massage!! (No yellow turnips there!) I sure will sleep well tonight. :yawn:


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Screature, as the old saying goes, "Work is the curse of the drinking class". Luckily, I enjoy what I am doing (i.e., teaching at a university).


What do you teach Dr. G?


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Back home again. Yesterday was a wasted day what with jet lag and all. couldn't be nearly as bad as Sonal had tho'.
I recall the day I retired. I got a bit of a lump in my throat as I drove out of the parking lot for the last time knowing that that phase of my life was over. You also realise that most of the people you saw on a daily basis would not be part of your life any more.
After a day or two, Ann will be used to it and ready to keep you hopping Don (as soon as your "problem" has been fixed  )
You have that beautiful RV to keep things humming along. I hope you both enjoy the rest of your life together.


----------



## Bolor

Oh Yeah, screature ... welcome to the shang. Just wait till you partake of the good food at chez Marc. Yummm


----------



## SINC

Welcome home Bob. Hope you had a great trip.


----------



## screature

Bolor said:


> Oh Yeah, screature ... welcome to the shang. Just wait till you partake of the good food at chez Marc. Yummm


Hi Bolor, thank you for the greeting. Did you have to escape the floods is that why you were away?

What delicacy do you recommend at the the Chez?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we use yellow turnips only in the women's spa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you liked the spa, Screature.


----------



## Dr.G.

I forgot to add in the last post that I teach in the Faculty of Education here at Memorial University. Literacy education and specifically literacy learning disabilities are my main areas of expertise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Bob. Hopefully, you shall not need any Bolor Specials for another year. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

screature said:


> Wow, I am sooo relaxed!! I can barely type. That Helga gives one helluva massage!! (No yellow turnips there!) I sure will sleep well tonight. :yawn:


If you need any Therapeutic Massage or rehabilitation, just ask me. I am the resident PTA here screature.

Welcome tot he Shang BTW.


----------



## SINC

Hey Warren, long time no see. Busy I assume?


----------



## screature

MaxPower said:


> If you need any Therapeutic Massage or rehabilitation, just ask me. I am the resident PTA here screature.
> 
> Welcome tot he Shang BTW.


Thank you for the welcome MaxPower. Sorry I am not in the know, what is PTA (aside from Parent Teacher Association which I am pretty sure that in not what it stands for in this case)?


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, I shall let Warren tell you about what a PTA does and why they are an important part of our health-care system.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


Paix, bro. Sleep tight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Screature. Paix, mon ami.

PS -- How did you come by that name? We go with real names here in The Shang. I am Marc.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.

I am waiting up for Ann to arrive after finishing her very last shift. That could be closer to 1:00 a.m. as she is training two RNs as her replacements tonight.

Nothing like the system leaving things until the last minute.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Night Marc.
> 
> I am waiting up for Ann to arrive after finishing her very last shift. That could be closer to 1:00 a.m. as she is training two RNs as her replacements tonight.
> 
> Nothing like the system leaving things until the last minute.


Night SINC I'm off to bed too, hope you have some champagne on ice for when your honey gets home. The only time I saw my Dad cry was when he retired from 30 years of service in the Air Force. It took some adjusting for him and getting used to, but once he settled in he was one happy camper. I'm sure (well hopefully) it will be the same for your Ann.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, Screature. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> PS -- How did you come by that name? We go with real names here in The Shang. I am Marc.


Funny story, well not really. An old girl friend's "pet" name for me was creature so way back when I had to come up with usernames for the internet I tried using it because I new it would be easy to remember. Only trouble was it was always already taken so I just added my first initial to creature and screature was born. I have used it ever since. My name is Steve, pleased to meet you Marc. Now I really do have to head off to bed. Give the doxies a hug and a kiss for me.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, that makes two Steves, you and Overkill. One of you has to change. Either that or you have to be Steve2.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Hey Warren, long time no see. Busy I assume?


Busy doesn't begin to describe it.

Marc, feel free to elaborate on PTA for me.


----------



## SINC

Morning all on a fine spring day. Coffee and tea are ready to go with a fruit platter and a pot of hot oatmeal.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, nice to be back among friends. Been a tough week at work with little down time, so glad I have a chance to pop in and enjoy a nice breakfast among friends.

Welcome Steve to The Shang, you will find you are among friends here. Stop by the cafe for some grub, there is always someone in the kitchen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve 1 and Steve 2??? Sounds like "The Cat in the Hat". We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Well the only nickname that my father had for me as I grew up was Magoo, which apparently came from Mr. Magoo. After learning its origin, I asked my dad if I acted like Mr. Magoo and he said no, he just liked the name.


----------



## SINC

Mr. Magoo was my very favourite comic character when I was a kid. I used to go to the Saturday matinee just to see him.


----------



## screature

Good morning one and all a bright cool day here in the Nations Capital region. I hope everyone had a restful night. Thanks for the oatmeal, warms up the belly on a cool morning.

Two Steves eh. Well it wouldn't be the first time for me. Seems everywhere I go and work there is a surplus of Steves. Even in my own family. My Dad's given name was Clinton but he was given the nickname Steve in the forces because he apparently looked like some comic character by the name of Steve Canyon. Well it stuck, even my Mom called him Steve.

Well what can we do about this? I always figured that if I were part of the Hip Hop culture with the J Lo's and such, that I would be called Stevie K, as my last name starts with a K. If that will make things easier I could go by that. Or if we really wanted to make things easy we could go the Monty Python route and just call everyone Bruce.


----------



## SINC

Great idea, Bruce.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Great idea, Bruce.


Thanks Bruce, I'm glad you concur!


----------



## SINC

By the way, if there are any Mr. Magoo fans here, I posted a four minute cartoon on my blog this morning which you can watch here:

Things I See, Hear and Think: Memories Are Made Of This . . .


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 

Have to run down to City Hall this morning, which normally is a great day for me (because I walk over there) except it's cold and rainy so I don't wanna go (because I walk over there.)


----------



## SINC

So, dress warmly, haul out your umbrella, and enjoy the day.


----------



## Sonal

I don't have an umbrella. 

And every warm jacket I own is leather... doesn't do well in the rain.

*whine*


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Let's see, for lunch we have Steve 1 and Steve 2, Steve K, Bruce, Don, Sonal, Mr. Magoo ................. and of course, the doxies. Enjoy.

"Oh, Magoo .......... you've done it again."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh, Great Scott!!!!!" Thanks for the link, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if you are ever in the market for a 1949 Meteor Custom Coupe, let me know. I can sell you one for a song.


----------



## SINC

Actually, I had an inquiry to buy that car this morning from a chap in Fort McMurray. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with the car, Don. How is Ann this morning?


----------



## medic03

Afternoon everyone, put the kettle on for a spot of tea. Cold miserable day here in southern ontario. Don, has the snow from last week melted yet? How is Ann? I am so excited for her. My mother to this day says (of her retirement) that she doesn't now how she had time to work.


----------



## SINC

Treena, Ann is tired today, but I can hear the excitement in her voice that she is really done when she was on the phone with her sister.

A few more weeks will tell the tale.

I on the other hand am having the best day I have had in two weeks and finally seem to be on the mend.

My "troubles" will prevent me from driving to Ontario though, so the trip is off for me. Ann will fly and leave me at home. We'll have to plan another road trip for later in the summer to another destination once I can sit and drive for five hours a day or better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. How about some hot tea and fresh biscuits, Treena?


----------



## Dr.G.

Too bad about the cancelled road trip, Don. I figured that once you got as far as ON, I could coax you to come to NL. Of course, if is farther from ON to Nl than from AB to ON. At 5 hours a day, you could get here in a couple of weeks ........ or more, depending upon the snow.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Evening all... 

I've still been not quite well, so sometimes I'm absent... but today is good. Thanks for the tea and biscuits... good!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. We have some tea with lemon and echinacea just for you.


----------



## Dreambird

Thank-you Marc... I'll just find me a doxie to cuddle with too while Fidget isn't looking...  

Much happiness to Don and Ann on her retirement too... have fun!


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, cuddle with Bridget. She is the smallest doxie we have and a great lap dog.


----------



## Dreambird

Aawww... hi Bridget... :love2: Rhymes with Fidget!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Bridget is a cutie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, actually, Bridget and her uncle Jack are the only two doxies that don't have a name ending in a long vowel "e" sound, as in Daisy, Abby, Rosie, Casey, Rootie, Gracie and Fanny.


----------



## Ena

Evening all. Happy Friday!


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Friday, Ann. How are you this evening?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dreambird

Happy Friday Ann... 

Marc... Bridget is a sweetie! :clap: I wish I could have about 5 more dogs... they would fit in the house I'm sure, but I can't really have more than 1 provide a good life... mainly because anything to do with the Vet is so $$. 

Got Fidget's teeth cleaned... $375...  
I brush them myself too though so he shouldn't need that for another couple of years... depends maybe longer. I got him when he was just over 2 and I don't his teeth had ever been cleaned/brushed/whatever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Diane, Bridget is our new "little princess". She loves to sit on my lap while I watch TV. Of course, having 8 doxies running/roaming about the house, it is hard to give any one dog too much attention before attracting another one to come over and demand "equal time".


----------



## Ena

Marc, am well thanks. Keep forgetting to mention that I can go down stairs normally now that left ankle is getting even more flexible. Was also able to ditch the tension stocking, to help with swelling, about a month ago.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine and enjoy your weekend.

The full meal deal, whatever you wish buffet is set out for you this morning so step right up and fill that plate. This is of course, the no calories at all version so enjoy the sweets as well.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the breakfast, Don. Think I shall pass on the sweets, however. How is Ann this morning? You sound like you are in a good mood, shall I assume that this is the case with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, that is good news re the ankle. Soon, you shall be able to romp about with the doxies through flower-laden gardens. I suggest that you all romp there, since there is still snow in the garden here.


----------



## MaxPower

Steve the Bruce, a PTA is a Physiotherapy Assistant where I assist the Physiotherapist with the treatment and rehabilitation of patients.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. Sorry, I forgot to tell Steve 2 about the work of a PTA. How is your program progressing?


----------



## screature

MaxPower said:


> Steve the Bruce, a PTA is a Physiotherapy Assistant where I assist the Physiotherapist with the treatment and rehabilitation of patients.


Aahhh, I see. Well I'm not in need of any rehab right now (well not at the physical kind, nor the Betty Ford kind either, at least not yet). But I will keep you in mind.

I hope everyone is enjoying their week-end, overcast and gloomy here, oh well just have to make the best of it. Go Habs Go!


----------



## Bolor

G'day all. gloomy day here too. Moles got into my lawn over the winter so I'll be trying to re-fill the holes this aft. If it dries enough I'll then start the de-thatching bit. I used to use a de-thatching rake but this year I bought a de-thatching blade for the lawn mower to give a try.


----------



## Ena

Greeetings from the left coast. Not good day to romp in the garden unless one likes to get coated in mud. 

Just so I don't feel guilty for being lazy I think I'll make some bread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, yes, Go Habs ............. Go Rangers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, since dachshunds were bred to hunt badgers and wolverines, the doxie pups could go for your moles. Don't think they would harm them, however, so we would have to send them somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, why not bring your freshly baked bread here and sit by the woodstove with the doxies as my wife and I shovel the last (we hope) of this winter's snow?


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Rainy day outside, which gives me a chance to catch up on some small errands around my place.

Hope the Habs win tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve 1. I am with you. A Habs win tonight and then both the Habs and Rangers winning tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Marc, thanks for the seat by the woodstove and the lap warmers. Forgive me for nodding off and not helping shovel but I was help captive by the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, yes, I know all about being held "captive" by the doxies. First, you get the woodstove going really hot and the all cluster around the base of the stove. Then, as the fire rages inside, they slowly cluster around you, some on your lap, some on either side of your leg, and one or two up on the back of the couch in the family room behind your head. Next thing you know, they are all asleep. You are trapped. Still, it is quite easy to doze off for a half-hour nap realizing that you have 8 little hot water bottles all about you. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. I'm up early with the kids so I took the liberty to put on the coffee and started preparing a hearty breakfast of oatmeal drizzled with Maple Syrup. I am also taking special orders, so jut let me know.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, nice to see you back in the kitchen.

Any special plans for you and the boys today?


----------



## MaxPower

My wife has plans for me today


----------



## Bolor

Mornin' all. A cool and cloudy day. We even saw a few snow flakes earlier this morning. Yuuckkk. I have to go out to finish up fixing the lawn where the moles aerated it for me but I will wait till the temps get into double digits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren, Don and Bob. A sad day here for all of us ................


----------



## Dr.G.

SAD NEWS...

Please join me in remembering a great icon of the entertainment community. The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and trauma complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71. Doughboy was buried in a lightly greased coffin. Dozens of celebrities turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs. Butterworth, Hungry Jack, The California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the hostess Twinkies and Captain Crunch. The grave site was piled high with flours. Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy and lovingly described Doughboy as a man who never knew how much he was kneaded. 

Doughboy rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers. He was not considered a very smart cookie, wasting much of his dough on half-baked schemes. Despite being a little flaky at times he is still was a crusty old man and was considered a positive roll model for millions. Doughboy is survived by his wife Play Dough, two children, John Dough and Jane Dough, plus they had one in the oven. He is also survived by his elderly father, Pop Tart. The funeral was held at 350 for about 20 minutes. 

If this made you smile for even a brief second, please rise to the occasion and take time to pass it on and share that smile with someone else who may be having a crumby day and kneads it.


----------



## Bolor

:clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Even sadder news .................. St. John's weather for the rest of the day -- Cloudy. Fog patches developing this evening. Low zero.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Beautiful out, here.

Sunny, no wind, 14ºC.

Lovely weather, for walking, driving, biking, whatever.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> SAD NEWS...
> 
> Please join me in remembering a great icon of the entertainment community. The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and trauma complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71. Doughboy was buried in a lightly greased coffin. Dozens of celebrities turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs. Butterworth, Hungry Jack, The California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the hostess Twinkies and Captain Crunch. The grave site was piled high with flours. Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy and lovingly described Doughboy as a man who never knew how much he was kneaded.
> 
> Doughboy rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers. He was not considered a very smart cookie, wasting much of his dough on half-baked schemes. Despite being a little flaky at times he is still was a crusty old man and was considered a positive roll model for millions. Doughboy is survived by his wife Play Dough, two children, John Dough and Jane Dough, plus they had one in the oven. He is also survived by his elderly father, Pop Tart. The funeral was held at 350 for about 20 minutes.
> 
> If this made you smile for even a brief second, please rise to the occasion and take time to pass it on and share that smile with someone else who may be having a crumby day and kneads it.



Very sad news, almost as sad as the Habs getting creamed by the Broad Street Bullies in 5 games.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, with the Rangers losing in OT, I feel your pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hopefully, tomorrow shall be a less painful day. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Hopefully, tomorrow shall be a less painful day. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


Good night Marc, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Screature. Very true. Bon nuit, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

screature said:


> Very sad news, almost as sad as the Habs getting creamed by the Broad Street Bullies in 5 games.


And this is sad why? Nothing makes me happier than to see Montreal loose. I'm a Leafs fan BTW which explains my distaste for The Habs.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Back in the office to start of a new week. Lets get it going with some fresh coffee, tea and hot apple cider. We also have some nice crepes and waffles along with an assortment of fruit on the platter.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the coffee Steve. I hope it is strong, I need it this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, thanks for the coffee and fruit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, would not a Habs fan root for the Leafs if they were the last Canadian team in the running for the Stanley Cup?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, would not a Habs fan root for the Leafs if they were the last Canadian team in the running for the Stanley Cup?


Good Morning all. Just getting a chance to stick my head up from out of the bunker this morning, been a barrage of work to attend to this morning. Yah, Doc I know what you mean. Some people have misplaced loyalties. Very close friends of mine are Senators fans and even though they were knocked out in the first round, they were cheering for Philly over the Habs, sour grapes and all. Oh well to each their own.

Too bad Warren you won't be seeing your Leafs playing for the cup again in your life time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, I had just graduated from high school when the Leafs last won the Cup.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I am a bit late getting here today, but organizing a tax protest on the Blog has kept me very busy this morning.

I also wrote an editorial on the Blog, it's past and it's future today that took some time to compose.

Thanks for the coffee. I really needed a jolt to get going again.

I will be in front of city hall at 3:30 p.m. today to take pictures and cover the story as it unfolds.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Power to the People, Don.


----------



## Ena

Morning all. Thanks from me too for the wake up coffee. 

Hockey hasn't been the same for me since the expansion from the 'Original Six'


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. I strongly agree with your point about the Original Six. When I was in high school, I got a chance to see all of the great players who played during that 1964-67 period, and it was live at Madison Square Garden. The Rangers rarely won, but I did get a chance to see all of the other teams and their players.


----------



## screature

Ena said:


> Morning all. Thanks from me too for the wake up coffee.
> 
> Hockey hasn't been the same for me since the expansion from the 'Original Six'


That is definitely true Ann. It also hasn't been the same since the NHL is being run by an American (no offence to the Americans here). But it has become all about business and has been stripped of its heart and soul. That is not to say that it wouldn't have happened anyway (I doubt it though), but it DID happen with Bettman. Perhaps it would be more accurate to say that it has never been the same since Bettman, but I do believe that there is more of a tendency in the US for sports to be about business than in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

"But it has become all about business and has been stripped of its heart and soul." Sad, but all too true, Screature .............. and, I am an American ......... and a Canadian citizen.


----------



## overkill

Off topic, but I picked up a Dyson vacuum last night and was impressed fair beyond expectations as to what this machine was capable of doing.


----------



## screature

overkill said:


> Off topic, but I picked up a Dyson vacuum last night and was impressed fair beyond expectations as to what this machine was capable of doing.


Ok I will bite Steve, what can it do besides suck?


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, yes, I have heard that Dysons are great, and we considered getting one for the doxie fur that is about our house.


----------



## medic03

Which colour did you get Steve? My neighbours, who have their own cleaning business swears by them. The purple one is the best for animal hair.


----------



## screature

Several years ago when we were young and foolish, we actually bought a vacuum from a door to door salesman. It is a Rainbow. It was crazy expensive but I have to say we will never need to buy another vacuum. It uses no filters, well actually that is not completely true it uses water as a filter. You fill the reservoir and empty it after every use. Had the Dyson been around when we bought the Rainbow we might not have been so enticed, but I feel similarly about the Rainbow as to how Steve feels about the Dyson. Incredible build quality and the performance is amazing.

I won't try to convince you to buy one Marc because of the price, but I can say that it is incredible on dog hair. Not only that, it actually leaves the house smelling much fresher after a vacuuming.


----------



## medic03

My mother has one of those rainbows and she swears by it. I personally have a 20 year old electrolux canister. It was a $1500 vacuum in it's day (and sold door to door) not sure how expensive they are now. Works great, won't give it up until it dies and it doesn't look like it will do that anytime soon (knock on wood)


----------



## Dr.G.

We have considered getting the Dyson that is good for dog hair, but can't afford it just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just was reading Don's blog about the tax protest in front of Albert Place. It was a peaceful demonstration of a grass-roots protest petition, so I don't expect to read the next posting from Don from prison.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I shall await word of Don's tax protest in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.

Our protest was done peacefully and respectfully. If we failed it matters not, as tomorrow is another day to continue our struggle.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, would not a Habs fan root for the Leafs if they were the last Canadian team in the running for the Stanley Cup?


I don't think so. There is a deep rivalry between Montreal and Toronto. Personally any team can win as long as it isn't the Habs. Be they Canadian or US based.


----------



## MaxPower

screature said:


> Good Morning all. Just getting a chance to stick my head up from out of the bunker this morning, been a barrage of work to attend to this morning. Yah, Doc I know what you mean. Some people have misplaced loyalties. Very close friends of mine are Senators fans and even though they were knocked out in the first round, they were cheering for Philly over the Habs, sour grapes and all. Oh well to each their own.
> 
> Too bad Warren you won't be seeing your Leafs playing for the cup again in your life time.


True enough. That is the only downside of being a Leafs fan. I'll never see them win a cup. Hopefully in my Children's grandchildren's lifetime... 

Although I do have respect for Habs fans. If it a win or nothing attitude. If they loose, the fans let them know it.


----------



## screature

Night all, sleep tight!


----------



## Ena

Got my outdoor vacuuming done today. Tough slog with grass being long and wet but got fed up waiting for better weather that hasn't arrived. 

Pleasant and no bad surprises Tuesday all.


----------



## overkill

Good evening/morning everyone. Sorry I missed out on the vacuum chat after having started it this afternoon. I bought the yellow 24 Dyson which is more than enough for my small condo and hope that it will be around for a long time. 

They only reason I was able to get it was because my cousin works at Home Outfitters and it was a Friends & Family night where I was able to save 45% off the vacuum. Though even at full price it would have been justified.


----------



## MaxPower

I installed a central vacuum over Christmas and I am very happy with the results. My installation job and the vacuum.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Warren, how are you doing this fine morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Another fine day to laze about and do very little.


----------



## Sonal

I almost bought a Dyson, but then remembered that I have no carpet. (Would still love to suck the cat fur out of the couch, though.)

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I have been outside throwing the last of the snow (I hope) into the street and let the sun and fog and rain wash it away. Even a crocus or two can be see poking up through the ground. If we don't get snow by this weekend, we might see some Spring by late May after all. 

So, how is everyone this fine afternoon?


----------



## Ena

Marc, not bad for having to work on this fine day. Have a student tagging along with me for next few weeks so I had better remember to do things properly


----------



## winwintoo

Hi everyone, I'm just here to cuddle a doxie today and grab a cup of coffee.

Last night, the guy upstairs flooded his kitchen and a lot of the water found it's way into my apartment. There's nothing like trying to straighten up after a frantic "move" for clearing the mind about what's worth keeping   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Margaret, great to see you. Hope that you are keeping well. Don't be a stranger eh


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, is this an intern is some university program?


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you may have a doxie to cuddle up with you for as long as you want, in that they are very thereaupeutic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

overkill said:


> Good morning Warren, how are you doing this fine morning?


A little late in replying, but very well. Thank you for asking.


----------



## MaxPower

I volunteer at a rehab clinic and today was really busy. I have never worked at such a fast pace as I do at this clinic. However I do find it extremely rewarding in watching the progress of patients as they move from pain to discharge. It's a good feeling knowing that you have helped someone relieve or eliminate their pain. That and meeting different people from different walks of life keeps the job interesting.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ann, is this an intern is some university program?


No, a nurse aide student from a community college doing the practicuum part of the course.

Hung out a load of wash today. Betcha it will rain. Oh well, as my old granny would say, it'll get and extra rinse.


----------



## SINC

Thought to ponder:

Why Saskatchewan has no Daylight Saving Time . . .

They listened to a wise old Indian who told them the reason for daylight saving time:

"Only a white man would believe that you could cut a foot off the top of a blanket and sew it to the bottom of a blanket and have a longer blanket."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Stayed up late to see the results from Indiana. So, lots of coffee has been made at the Cafe Chez Marc, along with a combo of cereals, muffins, bagels and fruit. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Wow, I slept in after being awake for half the night with hip pain. Where'd that coffee go?


----------



## Sonal

Morning all.... went to sleep late, woke up early because my cleaning person was here. (Been feeling a little rundown lately, and so the housekeeping has been rather low on the priority list.)

I'm contemplating my lunch options, but my kitchen is so clean, I don't want to mess it up by cooking anything in it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Don, is this a chronic condition with your hip, or sudden pain?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, let us do the cooking and clean up the mess. The Cafe Chez Marc is here for one and all.


----------



## SINC

Marc, my hip pain comes and goes and is related to the arthritis in my spine.

Having been "off my feet" and on my back for nearly two full weeks has aggravated it is my guess. I try to walk a bit further each day to work it out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Don. Does warmth help it any?


----------



## SINC

Actually, if I slip a rubber ball under my hip and leave it there for five minutes and then remove it, the relief is nearly instant. I was taught this by a physio therapist back when my health coverage paid for such luxuries.

It is placed mid way between the spine and your outer edge, in the "dimple" of your buttock as he explained it to me. It works wonders for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. Do you have to lie on a hard surface with the ball under your hip?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Do you have to lie on a hard surface with the ball under your hip?


Another tip that I was given by my chiro is to lie with your back on the floor with your calves up on a chair as pictured below. Make sure your buttocks is tucked in as close to the chair as possible. About 5-10 minutes does it for me when I am having either lower back or hip pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, this is exactly the position I assume when my sciatica is acting up. Unfortunately, it is not easy to stay like this with 8 doxies all wanting to lie on your stomach or chest.


----------



## Ena

Afternooon all. 
Had a great thing happen to me on the way home. A young punk in a flashy new truck jumped a Yield sign and cut in front of me. Police were stationed a few feet away and pulled him over. Yes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, at least you were not hurt AND there is justice in this world. Have some herbal tea on the house.


----------



## Ena

Marc, thanks but some other time.  Just finished a big mug of black tea with sugar.


----------



## medic03

Ena said:


> Afternooon all.
> Had a great thing happen to me on the way home. A young punk in a flashy new truck jumped a Yield sign and cut in front of me. Police were stationed a few feet away and pulled him over. Yes!


Sweet Justice!:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I shall give you a raincheck. I agree with Treena.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to wake up. Morning all. Fresh tea, coffee, bagels (freshly baked this morning), muffins and an assortment of fresh fruit and veggie juices await you this morning. Rise and shine.


----------



## SINC

Boy, some people are noisy very early this morning. All right, I'm up, and it's 4:26 a.m., now what?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sit, relax and have some decaf coffee or herbal tea to calm you down somewhat. Read through your entire blog this morning when I got back from dropping my wife and two doxies off at the airport. Very interesting local political issues covered.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Actually, if I slip a rubber ball under my hip and leave it there for five minutes and then remove it, the relief is nearly instant. I was taught this by a physio therapist back when my health coverage paid for such luxuries.
> 
> It is placed mid way between the spine and your outer edge, in the "dimple" of your buttock as he explained it to me. It works wonders for me.


Don,

That is a form of releasing a trigger point in your piriformis muscle that lies deep to the Gluteus Maximus. The sciatic nerve runs either underneath or through the piriformis. When the piriformis tightens up, it impinges the sciatic nerve, resulting in sciatica.

A physiotherapist can use active release to help with the problem. The ball trick does a similar release however it doesn't go quite as deep as a manual release.


----------



## MaxPower

screature said:


> Another tip that I was given by my chiro is to lie with your back on the floor with your calves up on a chair as pictured below. Make sure your buttocks is tucked in as close to the chair as possible. About 5-10 minutes does it for me when I am having either lower back or hip pain.


That stretch will stretch out your lower back providing some temporary relief. The muscle really needs to be released in order to feel no pain.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I know that "position". 

When I ruptured my L4-L5 disk, it was the only way I could watch TV in the evening.

Then it was on to the traction water bag in bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I should fly you out here every time my sciatica acts up. Have any more educational tips re lower back pain?


----------



## MaxPower

Traction is easy to do, however you may need to recruit your wife to do it. I'll tell you more about later. For now, I have to study.


----------



## MaxPower

Marc,

For traction, what you can do is to lie face up on a surface (your bed perhaps) or a similar "solid surface" and have your wife grab hold of your ankles and gently pull (you may have to hold on to avoid moving your upper body). You should feel a stretch in your lower back.

Another method that works even better is to get a belt ( I use 2 traction belts or a belt that is similar to an airline seat belt that you can probably get at Shopper's home health care or someplace similar that sells medical supplies). Loop the belt and place the belt around your knees, and have your wife climb in with the other end around her buttocks. Have her lean back gently until you can feel the stretch and hold for about 2 - 3 minutes. She can also do a gentle side to side motion as well.

Just remember this is to provide you relief, not cause you pain. if you feel pain at any time - stop.

Another thing you may want to invest in that will cost around $200 - $300 is a TENS unit (Transcutanial Electrical Neuro Stimulator). It looks like an EMS unit and you hook up electrodes to your lower back (never directly over the spine). This emits an electrical stimulation that feels like a tingling sensation. Turn it up to the point of discomfort and then back down to tolerable. Your body will adjust and you can turn it up again. Leave it on from 10 minutes, not to exceed 20 minutes. This can be used with moist heat as well as long as there is a couple of layers between your skin and the heat. A TENS unit can be purchased at Shopper's home health as well.

If you are having low back pain I would suggest to go see a physiotherapist they can properly diagnose your condition and provide you with a proper treatment plan to get you back up on your feet. What I suggested will provide you with temporary relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I believe I have had this treatment before, and with a device that was made by a company in which I have stock (DYNATRONICS CORP.). I have had this stock for years, and while I have not made money in the company (as of yet) I still believe in what they produce (the design, manufacture and sale of medical devices for therapeutic use by medical practitioners).

Thanks for all of this info.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all and good night to Marc. Been a crazy week at work with some changes maybe happening here and there.

Well best off to bed now to get some rest. TGIF indeed.


----------



## overkill

Last to bed and first awake this morning. Fresh coffee and tea with a lovely fruit platter awaits all. Baileys on the table


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, the coffee and fruit sounds just right this morning. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone.

We retired folk can have Bailey's for breakfast any day we wish!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> We retired folk can have Bailey's for breakfast any day we wish!


And students.

It makes the day that much more interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Don, Warren, as much as I like Bailey's, I would rather enjoy it when not working. As Karl Marx once wrote, "Work is the curse of the drinking class".


----------



## Ena

'Work interferes with my pleasures' - My Dad


----------



## MLeh

"A bad day fishing is still better than a good day at work."


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like we have a couple of Marxists here in The Shang. Still, we take any and all people in from the cold, especially at the Cafe Chez Marc. Nice hot drinks are ready when you are, so enjoy and relax.


----------



## Ena

"Seems like we have a couple of Marxists here in The Shang"

Marc, at least I'm not a Libertine


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I would not claim to know what, if any, restraints of which you might be devoid, but you are a fine person and a valued member of our family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Brunch is now being served for anyone who is hungry. Enjoy.


----------



## medic03

Just got in from helping my neighbours with their garage sale. They made just over $400.00. Not a bad wage for a days work, well maybe more than a days work but still. Must now clean up and go and ice a birthday cake and make my infamous green Thai curry. Caio!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. You are quite the salesperson. We should get you next time we try to sell doxie puppies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning everyone and a very special greeting to all the Mothers here in The Shang.

Nothing here but tea or coffee as your family will be taking you out for breakfast this morning!


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Don.

Coffee is just fine this morning as I will have to prepare breakfast for my wife on Mother's Day.

Happy Mother's Day to all of the Moms today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Warren. Yes, happy Mother's Day to one and all who are mothers out there in ehMacLand.


----------



## overkill

Happy mothers day to all moms out there. Just came back in from spending an afternoon with my grandma and mom, had some nice lunch then went to watch a soccer game with my mom as well. Rain just started so time to cozy up to the TV and just relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, what a grand way to spend this day. Kudos to you and your family.


----------



## SINC

Bob sent this to me for all of us former or current Saskatchewan types.

Good thing we have a sense of humour, non?


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Don


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. Great gas milage .............. and fresh milk.

We have different uses for our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some fresh tea, coffee, with an assortment of cereals, bagels, muffins, and a deluxe fruit platter for any and all. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Marc..

I need coffee after staying up late last night to watch the Survivor finale.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. I stayed up late to see the end of the hockey game.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Gloomy weather to start the week, gonna be taking off for New Brunswick on Thursday, probably stop in Montreal for the night to catch up with old friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Bon voyage.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, nice day for the race.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, good day for the human race ........ in places.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Pax vobiscum.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all, time to rise and shine. The robins are singing loudly this morning, always a fine way to greet a new day.

Oh, and peace on you too, iJohnHenry.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don. Yes it is a nice welcome to hear the birds in the morning when waking up and getting ready for work. Beautiful sunny day right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Steve. Strong coffee is the name of this morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don and Steve. Strong coffee is the name of this morning.


I second that Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Our Spring semester started yesterday, and I have 9 courses to teach this semester.


----------



## Ena

Morning boys (not in an imitation of Mae West's voice )  Strong coffee here too please. Overcast, damp and it's a work day.


----------



## SINC

Why thank you Miss. Not often I get called a "boy" these days.


----------



## Sonal

Sunny day here, and me with a head cold. This is day 2, so I should be on the mend soon.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. Our Spring semester started yesterday, and I have 9 courses to teach this semester.


Afternoon now, sorry I couldn't join you all for coffee this morning, I had to dig out from under some work that had piled up.

Hollyy Coww Marc, isn't that an awful lot of courses to teach in one semester, and over the summer at that. The doxies are going to miss you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, the average load for a prof in the Faculty of Education is five courses in a whole academic year, with about 115 students. I am teaching 9 this Spring to nearly 200 students. Winter semester I taught 4 classes and Fall semester I taught 1 course. However, they were all online. Thus, the doxies don't miss me since I teach from home. Keep in mind, that when (and if) it gets warm, I am able to teach outside on the back deck. I start teaching at about 8AM and finish at about 11PM, so I come on and off the computer constantly, checking to see if there are any postings in the D2L discussion forum. All of these courses are for extra pay, so no one is forcing me to take them on, since this is my "research semester".


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, we have some nice herbal tea, honey, lemon, and our special ingredient which will cure your head cold in a few minutes. Would you like a cup?


----------



## Bolor

Hollyy Coww Marc said:


> Is that a Saskatchewan cow?


----------



## Sonal

I would love a cup, Marc. Thank you.

Me and my head cold still did a fair bit of running around today. Ended up being a car-free day... I really like those days.


----------



## Dr.G.

One Sonal Special coming up. The doctor is in. Next ..............


----------



## screature

Bolor said:


> Is that a Saskatchewan cow?


No, I actually think it is East Indian.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Screature, the average load for a prof in the Faculty of Education is five courses in a whole academic year, with about 115 students. I am teaching 9 this Spring to nearly 200 students. Winter semester I taught 4 classes and Fall semester I taught 1 course. However, they were all online. Thus, the doxies don't miss me since I teach from home. Keep in mind, that when (and if) it gets warm, I am able to teach outside on the back deck. I start teaching at about 8AM and finish at about 11PM, so I come on and off the computer constantly, checking to see if there are any postings in the D2L discussion forum. All of these courses are for extra pay, so no one is forcing me to take them on, since this is my "research semester".


Wow! I hope you are going to take some nice vacation time after that. Hmm, how much does it cost to have a dog sitter take care of 8 doxies for a couple of weeks?


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, I am going to Victoria, BC for a week starting this coming Saturday. We can board all 8 doxies for a week for $750. This week shall be my vacation, in that once the semester ends in mid-August and my grades are all in, I have to get back to my research project that starts in Sept. I figure that I shall have time to relax once I retire, sometime between Aug. 2014 and 2020. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## screature

Paix à vous aussi bien mon ami!


----------



## Ena

Dos vidanya!


----------



## Sonal

Auf Wiedersehn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get up ............... fresh tea and coffee are not hot and ready for you ................. so is a made-to-order breakfast ............... get up .................... everyone up ..................... up ........................


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, et all.

I am up early to drive Ann to the airport. She is flying to Winnipeg to meet two of her sisters today, then on to London, ON to meet their third and fourth sisters for the youngest's 50th birthday celebration this weekend.

The plane leaves at 6:30 a.m. and the airport is 45 km from here on the far south side of Edmonton near Leduc.

We'll leave here a 5:00 a.m. and I should be back home about the time she takes off.

So I am "batching" for five days until her return Sunday evening.


----------



## Cameo

I'm up! I'm up!
View attachment 5147


At work actually, just getting things going here. Looking forward to the long weekend - getting back to some home reno projects and I am building my webpage finally. I will post my url once it is up and running.

I have been getting the gardens ready for planting - and there has to be a better way to get rid of dandelions other then diggin them up. I spent over 2 hours Sunday diggin the side lawn and the next morning they were all back mocking me. Sigh.........................yellow and green is kinda pretty.............only not on my lawn.

The three kids are finally working, I only have one living at home now. That feels strange.

Hope everyone is well........................don't have time to read and catch up at the moment so just a quick hello and a bit of an update.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Someone please inform Marc that we are on a 1 1/2 hour delay here.

Thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife just returned from Winnipeg where she took two of our doxies to the Western Weiner Whoopee, a big dog show dachshund speciality.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. I am so glad to hear that you are well. You are missed here at the Cafe, and the doxies roam The Shang looking for you. We all missed you.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, we run the Cafe 24/7, and have people from England to Victoria, BC. So, time is irrelevant. What would you like this morning to eat or drink?


----------



## Bolor

Morning all. A bit gloomy here today after a pretty good one yesterday. Supposed to be nicer tomorrow.
I got someone in to aerate and de-thatch the lawn. It looks a little brown right now from winter kill but should come along nicely. Spring is so late that the tulips are still small and won't bloom for a while yet. Trees are just budding. We shall see what the next couple of weeks brings. 
Then its off to Ottawa to see the specialist for a follow up at the beginning of June. At least we get to see my older son. That's the up side.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. I hear what you are saying. We have had five days of rain/drizzle/freezing drizzle/snow/sleet and lots of fog. We have seen about 5 hours of sunshine in the enrire month of May ............. with none forecast for the next week. We shall see.

I am having a big cup of Bolor Special to warm up (we are at 1C right now).

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. Just popped in to grab a cup of coffee and thought I'd say hello.

I've been busy and that saps my energy, but I feel much better today - the sun is finally shining so hopefully we'll get spring soon.

I do keep tabs on you all even though I don't always post. I read Don's blog every day and that keeps me up-to-date with what he's thinking  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Nice to see both Jeanne and Margaret here again today. We miss you gals!

Margaret no only reads my blog, she tips me off to stories I can use, like this mornings lead story on a Saskatchewan cattle mutilation.

Thanks for that Margaret!


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Margaret. Now I know why the doxies were all excited. They do love and miss you. You and Jeanne brighten up even the foggiest day here in The Shang. I hope you are feeling well, albeit tired.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our doxies howl better than this hounddog. 

http://movies.apple.com/movies/us/apple/getamac/apple_getamac_sadsong_20080512_480x272.mov


----------



## medic03

Bolor said:


> . Spring is so late that the tulips are still small and won't bloom for a while yet. Trees are just budding. We shall see what the next couple of weeks brings.
> .


Bob, our tulips here in southern ontario just popped open this past weekend. I'd say we are about 4 weeks late this year. I have to admit I have been quite enjoying the weather of late. It is like we have a real spring this year. Toronto tends to go from winter one week then scorching summer the next.


----------



## Bolor

medic03 said:


> Bob, our tulips here in southern ontario just popped open this past weekend. I'd say we are about 4 weeks late this year. I have to admit I have been quite enjoying the weather of late. It is like we have a real spring this year. Toronto tends to go from winter one week then scorching summer the next.


We watch Global news all the time and we see that you people are getting some nice weather. After the crummy winter you had, you deserve it!

We hit 20 once this spring but temps are hovering between 10 and 15 degrees and cold at night. (near 0 tonight). Tough to grow anything in that weather. Even the grass is slow.


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk of Spring is depressing. We can't even get to over 5C and we have had only a few hours of sunshine all month. Still, I am spending a week in Victoria, BC next week, and shall have to leave the Cafe Chez Marc to someone else. The doxies are going to boot camp. We have an ex-Marine K9 expert here in St.John's that helps to turn house pets into trained killers. All he needs is a week, so it is perfect timing.


----------



## SINC

Never fear Marc, all will be looked after in your absence.

Yikes, you mean you're not even taking your iBook?


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, mon frere. No, my iBook shall stay here. I have access to a computer there, but only for teaching purposes. I have suggested that my students work on their final early rather than post on D2L. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Marc,

The night is still young. Why not join me for a tea in the cafe before you turn in for the night?


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, that sounds like a good idea. I was up with the doxies at 545AM, and started work at 6AM. I am pooped, so I might not be much on conversation this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Obviously Dr. G. He was the first person to welcome me to ehMac (this seems to be a common theme) and his kindness and gentle way helps make ehMac the place it is today." I appreciate what you said in the other thread, Warren. Strange not calling you by name, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

I do really need to get some sleep now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "Obviously Dr. G. He was the first person to welcome me to ehMac (this seems to be a common theme) and his kindness and gentle way helps make ehMac the place it is today." I appreciate what you said in the other thread, Warren. Strange not calling you by name, however.


I only speak the truth Marc. 

Have a good night.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne and Margaret, was a treat to see you both posting today. 

Going to be an early night for me as I took a long time to get to sleep last night. I was trying to decide on a colour scheme for my kitchen. Finally fell asleep but didn't come up with any decions on colours.


----------



## MaxPower

How's your ankle doing Ann? Is your PT making you do a lot of balancing exercises?


----------



## Ena

Warren, ankle is great as it doesn't even swell anymore after being on my feet all day at work. Can do everything I used to do before I broke it last August. Well, maybe, except wear stiletto heels  
I haven't been to PT since January since he signed me off to return to work and said I needn't see him anymore. Don't do any exercises now but I did do time balancing board when at PT office. Thanks for asking


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have fresh tea and coffee, freshly baked muffins and bagels, and an assortment of fruit and juices. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog was so thick at 6AM this morning, I had to shovel a path for the doxies out in the back yard. Most of the real snow has melted, but with temps between 0C and 3C, with no sun, it does not feel any different than December.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc.

Shovelling fog eh?

For a minute there I thought you were shovelling something else.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. No, this is really thick fog. I love it, but it spoofs the doxies.

How are your various ailments this morning?


----------



## SINC

I was a bit too active yesterday and aggravated my sitting position again. Today, I will be more careful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good idea, Don. Slow and steady wins the race. Ann get off OK?


----------



## SINC

Yes, she is in Atwood, Ontario until Sunday.

Leaves me and the dog all day long. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Marc, I am going to need it as I start the drive out east this morning. Going to be stopping over in Montreal tonight to spend some time with an old friend before continuing the trip to New Brunswick tomorrow morning.

I may be offline for the next few days until I get into our offices out east. I hope that everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, send your dog to our trainer. He will turn your little one into a trained killer. No one will come near your RV ............... not even you. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Steve.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Yes, she is in Atwood, Ontario until Sunday.
> 
> Leaves me and the dog all day long. Grrrrrrr.



You seem to spend a lot of time with this dog! This is your daughter's dog n'est pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Treena. Don loves dogs ................. I think.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> You seem to spend a lot of time with this dog! This is your daughter's dog n'est pas?


Qui.

Actually he's a wee weein' all over the house.


----------



## Bolor

Marc, I hope you get the glorious weather that Victoria can get in May. I also hope that you enjoy your time there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I feel your pain ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Bob. It is a family reunion for my wife's family. As well, this is turning out to be the coldest and foggiest May in the recorded history of St.John's. So, anything will be better than this. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Bob. It is a family reunion for my wife's family. As well, this is turning out to be the coldest and foggiest May in the recorded history of St.John's. So, anything will be better than this. Paix, mon ami.


Damn global warming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh everything is ready for your enjoyment. So enjoy ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, people are starting to wonder when the sun shall ever shine again. I like fog, but the constant drizzle gets a bit depressing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we had a very warm 26 yesterday with 60 kph winds gusting to 90. Bush fires and grass fires burned down four homes about 10 km to the NE of us and tomorrow is to be 30 degrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is not good news. You could spread gasoline on my front lawn and light a match, but nothing would burn. I doubt you could even light a match with all of the fog and drizzle. Still, Albertans are going to realize that water is a more precious commodity than oil.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that is not good news. You could spread gasoline on my front lawn and light a match, but nothing would burn. I doubt you could even light a match with all of the fog and drizzle. Still, Albertans are going to realize that water is a more precious commodity than oil.


When I first moved to Alberta in 1962, I remember telling someone that we should just give the Americans the oil, but sell them the water. Of course my comment only reenforced the widely held opinion that I was "weird" but now some 45 years on, it looks like maybe I was right. But I'm still considered weird by many   

It is hot here today and as yet, nobody has showed up to install my air conditioner. You may recall that they didn't show up last year either, although a crew did appear in October to remove it.

I fear a phone call is in order, but that would cause another rant and I don't know if I have the fortitude for it today.

Perhaps I'll just play wit the doxies instead.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. How are you today? The doxies would love to play with you. They are bored with being inside most of the day (they hate the rain and drizzle and the fog scares them it is so thick).


----------



## winwintoo

I'm fine, Dr G, thanks for asking. I do need to get out and go for a long walk though.

My one and only trip to the east coast was to St. John, NB on a business trip. After a day of meetings, we retired to a watering hole located on one of the nearly vertical cobble stoned alleys that run from the business district down to the wharf. I decided to leave my companions to their ale and started to walk back up to our hotel. The fog was so thick I couldn't see my hand in front of my face but I knew it was a straight line to the hotel and that it was up hill. 

As a prairie girl, I thought the fog was frightening, but then someone else came up the alley behind me and scared me out of my skin. Footsteps on cobblestones. I'll never forget it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the fog was so thick this morning, that the two doxies that would venture out to Churchill Park were never more that a couple of meters from me, but I could not see them clearly.


----------



## SINC

Day three of batching and all is well. 

I am off to a meeting with the mayor to fill him in on a little investigative reporting I did that would be better known by only him than the public at large.

Sometimes things turn out that way when findings might do more harm than good, but in the end, I have done my duty.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Power to the People", Don. St.John's is thinking of bringing in higher property taxes as the value of homes is going up, but we wonder if they will also lower taxes as the value of the homes declines. I doubt it. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Pax vobiscum, Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine. Hot tea and coffee are ready to go along with toast and a pot of oatmeal with maple syrup and brown sugar, on this my second last day of batching.

Enjoy your long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I shall leave The Shang in good hands. Have fun in the Cafe and I shall speak with all of you sometime on the 25th of May. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Bon voyage Marc, safe travels. Enjoy the warmth of the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. Have fun with your dog.


----------



## SINC

Only one more day. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just took the doxies to their Spa (aka The Doxie Dungeon of Doom). Seriously, it's a fine kennel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we are about to hear off to the airport. I wish you all a grand long weekend and a safe and restful week. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Arrived in New Brunswick on Friday afternoon and just got access to the internet so I can come in and let everyone know that I have prepared some coffee and tea this morning along with some bacon and eggs. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Got a chance to hit the Miramichi river yesterday afternoon to do some salmon fishing and was able to nab a 20lbs which put up a 20 minute fight with me. I was quite the experience and was happy to release the fellow. Hope to get my pictures uploaded soon for all to see.

I will be sporadically posting while out here but hope to keep in communication.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Steve.

Thanks for breakfast and coffee.

Your fishing trip sounds like fun. Can't wait to see the pictures. What kind of Salmon were you catching?


----------



## SINC

Morning guys. Salmon fishing eh? Out in that part of the country, they must be Atlantic Salmon are they Steve?


----------



## MaxPower

My guess would be Chinook or Coho Salmon but it could quite possibly be Atlantic.


----------



## Ena

Good morning all.
Many moons ago, when I was a kid, my Dad used to take us fishing near Saint John, NB for bass. Didn't catch and release in those days. Ah, the memories of Saturday outings with our Dad.
Adjusting the sudden rise in temps here and the 80 % humidity this morning along with it. I'll bet Marc isn't complaining though


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> My guess would be Chinook or Coho Salmon but it could quite possibly be Atlantic.


Likely won't be either of those Warren. Both species range is the Pacific Ocean, although both types were introduced to the great lakes over the years. Never in the Maritimes to my knowledge.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Likely won't be either of those Warren. Both species range is the Pacific Ocean, although both types were introduced to the great lakes over the years. Never in the Maritimes to my knowledge.


You're probably right Don.

In my defense, it's been a while since I've been fishing and even when I was really involved, I never fished for salmon. I can't wait to get my line wet again though.


----------



## Bolor

Happy Victoria Day all. Hope your weather is better than ours.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone.

And a Happy Victoria Day to you too Bob. You get your wish by the way, as we sit at 14 on the way to 24 in beautiful sunshine here today.


----------



## MLeh

Happy Victoria Day, all. We had a gorgeous couple of days here, but today seems to be a bit overcast.

I'm in the office, working today, catching up on paperwork and getting ready for a 'Rambo trip' (work related) which will take me as far east as Regina and then back home here to the coast again in the next two weeks. Should really rack up the airmiles/aeroplan points on the ol' credit cards buying gas and accommodations (bottom of the line hotel room in Fort McMoney is +$200 ... if you can find one). (Fortunately the people I'm going to see pay me to visit them ...)

Still waiting to finalise a lot of the plans, but then, I've always said that a lot of the time I don't know where I'm going to be until after I've been there already. 

But, all in all, I'd rather be fishing ...

Hope everyone else has a good weekend.


----------



## MaxPower

Happy Victoria Day everyone.

I just got in from doing some yard work. I was planting some shrubs and transplanting others. Now I am ready for a nap which I doubt will happen. This is where coffee becomes your best friend.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Happy Victoria Day, all. We had a gorgeous couple of days here, but today seems to be a bit overcast.
> 
> I'm in the office, working today, catching up on paperwork and getting ready for a 'Rambo trip' (work related) which will take me as far east as Regina and then back home here to the coast again in the next two weeks. Should really rack up the airmiles/aeroplan points on the ol' credit cards buying gas and accommodations (bottom of the line hotel room in Fort McMoney is +$200 ... if you can find one). (Fortunately the people I'm going to see pay me to visit them ...)
> 
> Still waiting to finalise a lot of the plans, but then, I've always said that a lot of the time I don't know where I'm going to be until after I've been there already.
> 
> But, all in all, I'd rather be fishing ...
> 
> Hope everyone else has a good weekend.


Hi, I hope you bring some nice weather with you to Regina - it's cold and cloudy here today. I guess it could be worse - hot and sunny and me (still) without an air conditioner.

I'd suggest a meet for coffee, but I know you are always busy when you're on a road trip. I'm portable so if you find yourself with some spare cycles while you're here, I can recommend a place that has some killer chocolate dessert.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Hi, I hope you bring some nice weather with you to Regina - it's cold and cloudy here today. I guess it could be worse - hot and sunny and me (still) without an air conditioner.
> 
> I'd suggest a meet for coffee, but I know you are always busy when you're on a road trip. I'm portable so if you find yourself with some spare cycles while you're here, I can recommend a place that has some killer chocolate dessert.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Thanks, Margaret. I'll try to bring some decent weather (although truth be told I prefer a slightly overcast day to a full sunny day when I'm driving and working outside). 

If I get some free time I'll PM you and see if you're available. I'm always up for 'killer chocolate dessert'. Unfortunately usually what happens is I finally arrive at the hotel about 10 pm and leave the next morning at 6 am. This makes for not much time for socialising. Also makes for a somewhat grumpy Elaine.


----------



## SINC

Nice to see two of my favourite ladies back in the Shang!


----------



## medic03

Happy 2-4 weekend to all of you as well. Bob, I noticed on my facebook page that my friends in Sudbury had some snow today. Did you guys get that too? I think we topped out at 9C felt like a lovely 'Fall' day.


----------



## Ena

Yet another woman checking in  Worked today but there was a great relaxed mood with no doctors, hairdresser or other appointments for us nursing staff to worry about.

Not topless weather here today..........................roof down on my car!


----------



## Sonal

One more woman checking in. 

Very cold in Toronto this weekend. Still, it was a good Victoria Day--I discovered that in my new place, I can see firecrackers being fired over the lake from my balcony. Beautiful show, and all in the comfort of my own home.


----------



## SINC

Wow! First Margaret and Elaine, then Treena, Ann and Sonal too!

I love it when the girls party in the Shang. Woo Hoo!


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. I see we all slept in today. Marc would not be impressed.


----------



## medic03

Hi Don, didn't make in in for breakfast or even a coffee today. I realized when I was in the shower that I was supposed to be into work early. oops! Beautiful day today. Have a few errands to run then out to teach a course tonight. Someone else will have to make dinner for everyone. Caio!


----------



## Bolor

medic03 said:


> Happy 2-4 weekend to all of you as well. Bob, I noticed on my facebook page that my friends in Sudbury had some snow today. Did you guys get that too? I think we topped out at 9C felt like a lovely 'Fall' day.


Unfortunately, Treena, we got some flurries yesterday and again today. They are calling for accumulations of 2cms tonight. Ugh!!. Oh well, it will be gone fairly quickly. Right now we are sitting at +4 and we will get the same tomorrow, They are calling for sunny and 18 for Fri. and Sat. but that's a looooong way off.:lmao: 

This past weekend was called "May Run Weekend". The terminology is unique to this part of the country and is celebrated by every drinking fisherman there is in these here parts. I don't think there were too many fish caught. My neighbours that participate in the festivities all came home early.

I echo Don's sentiments in having all the ladies check in over the weekend. Double Woo hoo from me  


Wow Elaine, I sure hope you get enough time to sleep.If not, you will burn out at that rate.


----------



## MLeh

Bolor said:


> Wow Elaine, I sure hope you get enough time to sleep.If not, you will burn out at that rate.


I've been doing this for 25 years and haven't burnt out yet, but I've burnt out a few 'sales managers' in my day. (The guy I'm travelling with this week was 4 when I started selling this equipment. Way to make me feel old.) 

However, he's tired after one day, and is only going to be with me til Thursday. Kids these days ... don't know what it's like to work for a living. 

Pouring rain today in the lower mainland. Hair is rather curly after being drenched four or five times during the course of the day. Tomorrow is supposed to be nicer though, and the evening certainly is looking beautiful outside my hotel window right now.

But: time to sleep. Another full day tomorrow. Night, all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. The coffee and tea are on and a fruit platter and waffles await those who are hungry this morning. Go easy on that maple syrup though.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the breakfast Don.
Still cold and wet here. Supposed to get better on Friday... Let's hope


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A rather slow day in The Shang yesterday with only Bob and I showing up. I wonder what today will bring?

Tea and coffee await along with fruit and muffins.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Morning all... thanks for coffee... 

Raining here today, but things are finally really turning green...


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. Still a bit cool here in Toronto, but the sun is starting to poke through.

I think I came down with something over the long weekend. Coughing and my throat is sore. Guess that means more herbal tea with honey for me.


----------



## Bolor

Morning all
Sonal, take care of that throat. They say that not talking helps. 

Still raining and cool. Maybe tomorrow? (he said hopefully)


----------



## SINC

Whatever you do, don't miss my Blog for the next six days. I have a world exclusive on the aftermath of the China earthquake and the resolve of the human spirit. It's worth your time.


----------



## Sonal

Bolor said:


> Sonal, take care of that throat. They say that not talking helps.


Well then, Bob, guess I'll have to do a lot of posting instead.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine.

Sonal, I hope the throat is better today.

Bob, has that good weather come your way yet?

And where were the rest of you the past couple of days?


----------



## Bolor

No it hasn't yet Don. Now they are saying tomorrow ... again! sigh

Oh well, all we can do is complain about the weather.

Your blog is very interesting Don.


----------



## Sonal

I am really enjoying your blog, SINC. I was in Sichuan province (Chengdu and Chongqing) last fall, so see the aftermath of the Earthquake is quite something.

Throat still sore, and I actually think the coughing is getting worse.  Could just be lack of sleep, though.


----------



## Cameo

Hello all! Just a quick pop in here at lunch time.

Sonal.............you have company..........sore throat, stupid cough, going down into my chest....uugh! I have been crashing early the last couple of nights.

Bolor........did you say snow???????????NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Cool down here, supposed to be a good weekend though......I have to learn how
to do some cement work so I can fix the front veranda......it didn't winter well.

Starting a rock garden, so hopefully I can work on that this weekend and taking Failte on the Humane society's wiggle waggle walkathon on Sunday. He needs more socializing..........my landlords BIL's dog pinned him to the ground last weekend and scared the bejebbers out of him. I hauled Barron off quick (a 75lb shepherd) but poor Failte was screamin bloody blue murder the whole time. He looked totally dejected when we got home. unhurt but scared, so now I have to concentrate on getting him around other dogs so he doesn't develop fear aggression........sigh.........

Marc, how are the doxies?

Don, will have to find the time to read your blog, sounds interesting.

to all, have a great day.


----------



## Ena

Sonal, sounds like you have a nasty virus. Coughing can be so tiresome. Hope it doesn't get any worse. 

Sinc, pop in here regularly but after a hard work day sometimes am in read only mode. Read your blog regularly too.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to your weekend. Gonna grab a coffee and run.


----------



## overkill

Hello everyone. Just got back this afternoon from New Brunswick. I was lucky enough to have some beautiful weather to accompany me on the drive back today. A little tired after the 14 hour drive, so going to tidy up a bit and sit down to watch the hockey game. 

Looks like I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## MLeh

Hello from some random hotel in Edmonton. Just arrived and threw a load of laundry on in the hotel guest laundry. Might as well take the opportunity as I'm going to be on the road another week at least. Plans are for an early dinner, a glass of whiskey and hitting the sack. Another day of driving tomorrow. This 'road warrior' stuff is for the birds.


----------



## SINC

You should have called. I would have loved to down a whiskey with you.


----------



## MLeh

I'm generally not fit company when I'm on a trip like this. I don't even let my relatives know when I'm in the vicinity. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

"Adjusting the sudden rise in temps here and the 80 % humidity this morning along with it. I'll bet Marc isn't complaining though." So true, Ann. So true. 

Back home to a St. John's at 5C at 120AM. Left Victoria at 6AM, so it has been a long, long day.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good morning everyone. I see we all slept in today. Marc would not be impressed." Don, I normally got up at 4AM in Victoria. Even the birds there were asleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, the doxies are still at their "spa" and we won't be able to get them home until noon tomorrow. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must call it a night now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ahhh, The Shang has returned to normal. Welcome back Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee await the early risers. Brunch will be served later.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

The whatever you want buffet is on and ready when you are. The coffee and tea smells good this morning.


----------



## MaxPower

I got back last night from a visit with my Dad. While there he was telling me that he has been suffering with Sciatica and that no one or nothing has been able to relieve it.

i had to show him what my education has taught me and proceeded to work on him. After his treatment he said that it was the first time that he has actually felt some relief (keep in mind if it didn't help, he would have told me so). It worked so well, that he wanted me to show his wife how to do the treatment.

It's a good feeling knowing that I was able to help him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Warren. Thanks for the double brunch. Thanks also for the greetings, Don. It is good to be back home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, after 12 hours on planes, my sciatica is killing me. I might call upon your services since you come highly recommended.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon all, beautiful weather today in the GTA. 

Taking some time to catch up with friends this afternoon since I have been away for a while. Have a nice small dinner and break out the wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve. Amazingly, it is still 11C and sunny at 717PM here in St.John's. Crocus are up, and daffs and tulips are slowly coming up. Maybe Spring is here??????????? We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Ena

Marc, belated welcome back. I hope that you enjoyed your break in Victoria.

Quick 'hi' as I take my usual tea break after work before I head out in the sunshine to give doggie her daily sniff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Ann. Victoria was great, although we went out on the boat for three of those days. Went all around Salt Spring Island, which was Macnutt's home territory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have an assortment of breakfast goodies ready for your enjoyment, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Marc, CBC2 reported this morning that the Terry Fox support van has been restored, and had it's official unveiling in St.J yesterday.

It will now start a country-wide tour, finishing in Vancouver in September, in time for the Terry Fox Run there.

Did you have a peek??


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone!

Busy weekend with the pup..............farmer's market on Saturday and walkathon yesterday.......so he has had some socializing. He did well.

Hope everyone here is healthy and happy and that temperatures are improving.
We should hit a high of 26 today...thunderstorms this aft. That's fine, I like thunder boomers and since I have to work it isn't spoiling anything I want to do.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Looks like some rain on the way here on my day off. Just going to sit down and watch Sopranos all day and a lot of the US stations are carrying movies all day long since it is Memorial Day today.

Marc, things are going well. Trip out east was very pleasant and I enjoyed my time in New Brunswick. I plan on going back out in a couple of months as well, this time only for vacation time and not just work.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Bit late getting here as the Blog took longer than usual for some reason this morning.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Don't put the Bolor special away for the season yet. I need some today since they are calling for snow here.

Good to see you back Marc. I hope you enjoyed your trip.

Good to see you pop in every so often Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, how is your new pup getting along with Shayla? How are you doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear this, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, we have set up a Bolor Special plant at Iroquois Falls, ON. So, we shall have your delivery ASAP. Frost warnings for you folks, so bundle up.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, CBC2 reported this morning that the Terry Fox support van has been restored, and had it's official unveiling in St.J yesterday." iJH, I saw Terry Fox when he started his run. He ran by me after he dipped his leg in the Atlantic and started his run. 

The Telegram - St. John's, NL: Local News | Terry Fox's van to make another cross country trip


----------



## Dr.G.

I got a good deal on some Canadian art work for The Shang. CBC news just broke the story, so I thought I would tell you all first.

"Iconic Canadian artist Tom Thomson has continued a record-setting run, with one of his famed oil panels fetching close to $2 million.

The Thomson oil sketch Pine Trees at Sunset sold for $1,957,500, including buyer's premium, at the Sotheby's Canada spring auction in Toronto Monday morning.

Experts believe Thomson created the vibrant but cozy panel — about the size of a sheet of copier paper — in either 1915 or 1916. Depicting a trio of spindly trees against a blazing sunset, the panel had carried a pre-sale estimate of between $900,000 and $1.1 million."

$2M for Thomson's pine trees panel

Luckily, my name was kept out of the article.


----------



## Sonal

Beautiful, Marc.

I look forward to seeing the painting here in the Cafe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sonal, it was a steal under $2 million. Now, all I have to do is collect the tabs from all of the non-regulars at the Cafe Chez Marc, and we shall have more than enough to pay for the painting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iJohnHenry

If sketched horizontally, it would make a cool desktop.

Throw it in the copier in the morning, Marc.

:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Nope, frankly that just does not work iJ:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A gala breakfast this morning at the Cafe Chez Marc to celebrate the 1-1 birthday of the doxie pups. The second litter was born 1 year and 1 week ago today. So, everything you want is free. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, I agree with Don. That shall not work horizontally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, Bolor Specials are being distributed to the folks in the greater Timmins area until tomorrow. Then, the sun helps you all out.

Timmins, Ontario - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, how are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm fine, Don. Thanks for asking. Any you, mon frere?


----------



## SINC

Much better thanks, Marc. I have healed and am about 90% back to normal.

I am getting itchy to take a trip, but Ann's former co-workers are having a retirement party for her on June 11 and with our new grandchild due on my birthday, June 25, we kind of have to stick around home.

Then I have my annual trip with the boys on July 23 to 29 in Jasper this year, followed the next weekend by the Big Valley Jamboree, so I guess it will be an August trip for us this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we should have a big celebration for your birthday and the birth of your 10th grandchild. Imagine, 10 grandchildren and you shall only be 90 years young. Kudos, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Actually it will be only the second. The first grandson Nick is 22 now. Quite a spread, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, soon you shall be a great-grandfather. Imagine, by the time you are 100, you shall be the honored old man of The Shang. Kudos.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Overcast day in Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

We need our own Shang song ..............

YouTube - Bobby Gimby's Canada Song


----------



## Bolor

Morning all. We had some snow on the ground this morning but as Marc said we are back in the sunshine tomorrow and Thursday. Friday is supposed to be decent too which id kinda good since we are leaving for Ottawa then. Got to see the doctor on Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Glad to hear that the snow shall not last. Give my regards to Ottawa.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and still cloudy, but I was able to have my lunch out on the back deck.


----------



## Cameo

Big Dog Hood :: View topic - Don't leave me down here

Shayla and the pup are getting along fine. The pup is a hit and run artist......he even ambushes her from behind the door. He hangs off her lip with his teeth and she puts up with all of it. 

Short video of playtime........kind of dark, I have never done this before.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpK7gm6R_NQ 

Nice sunny day here, a little cooler then yesterday. They say we might get frost tonight - but I haven't really planted anything yet so nothing to lose if it does happen.

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Wow, both of your dogs have grown. Shayla would tower over the doxies. Still, they seem to be having fun together. Dogs are pack animals.


----------



## screature

Good evening one and all. I haven't been by the Shang for a while, I was just reading and catching up with what people are doing. 

Hey Marc great score with the Tom Thomson. Really beautiful! When I was young and a budding artist the Group of Seven and Tom Thomson were my hero's. I read everything about them I could get my hands on. I would go to the National Gallery and spend hours in the collection and even made a pilgrimage to the McMichael Collection to see what I saw in books but couldn't see at the NG. 

I put together my own little wooden sketching paint box and would traipse out into the Gatineau hills by myself to paint and try to put myself in their shoes. Great fun for a 14 year old! My the hardships they must have endured in the wilds. The woods that I would go into were very tame by comparison and I would still get black flies and mosquitoes in the paint and get bitten head to toe.

They and Thomson left a wonderful artistic legacy for all Canadians to be proud of and enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, the group of 7 are a true Canadian treasure, as are their paintings.


----------



## Ena

Good to see you Jeanne and you too Steve.

Pleased to report that no tourists were damaged on the way home from work today despite ambling across the road against the light and looking straight ahead. Geesh!


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, the group of 7 are a true Canadian treasure, as are their paintings.


Hey Marc, your recent acquisition (the Tom Thomson) got me to thinking about a Shang Art Gallery where people could post their favorite works of art and maybe even their own creations for all to see. It is too bad we can't set up sub threads to accomplish this.

Being that this Gallery could be a place to go for a visual respite and possibly a place for a source of visual inspiration I was thinking it should probably be a thread of its own. Seeing as the inspiration came from the Shang thread I would think it would only be appropriate to be called the Shangri-La Art Gallery. But in respect for you and that the Shang was originally your "baby" I didn't want to start such a thread without your blessings. If you think that it is better to be kept within the Shang and not be set up as a separate thread I would be happy with that as well. Maybe other visitors to the Shang could express their thoughts as well.


----------



## screature

Ena said:


> Good to see you Jeanne and you too Steve.
> 
> Pleased to report that no tourists were damaged on the way home from work today despite ambling across the road against the light and looking straight ahead. Geesh!


Thanks Ena nice to have the time for an herbal tea and some friendly conversation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, that's a great idea. We could start you off with a small "grub steak", say $20 million, and have you purchase some items for this new gallary. We could all donate some of the art we already own to this site. I have a Claude Monet work, called "Impression, Sunrise", Renoir's "Dance at Le Moulin de la Galette", Cézanne's "Jas de Bouffan", "The Dessert: Harmony in Red" by Henri Matisse, and Van Gogh's "The Café Terrace on the Place du Forum, Arles, at Night". 

So, take your idea and run with it, mon aim. Bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, a word of advice. Some ehMacLanders do not like The Shang thread, and have said so in various threads. So, to name this site after The Shang might turn people away. Still, it's your idea, so run with it if you want to with my blessing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Well, the East coast has rolled-up the sidewalks, and gone beddie-byes.

Time for me too, but first to turn the heat back on. Gonna be kool in the A.M.


----------



## Ena

Steve, not to discourage you but there is an 'Inner Dali' thread with members own art. 

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/43945-original-art-reveal-your-inner-dali.html


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, a word of advice. Some ehMacLanders do not like The Shang thread, and have said so in various threads. So, to name this site after The Shang might turn people away. Still, it's your idea, so run with it if you want to with my blessing.


Really!? Why? What have they said I am shocked, what's not to like? I don't understand that. Thanks for the words of encouragement. 

It is a little late for me to get it started tonight so I will start it tomorrow evening after work. I will post an invitation to the "opening" here once I get things started.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## screature

Ena said:


> Steve, not to discourage you but there is an 'Inner Dali' thread with members own art.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/43945-original-art-reveal-your-inner-dali.html


Thanks Ena I wasn't aware. That's cool. Well then maybe I will just limit it to posting your favorite art work done by other artists, no need for duplication.


----------



## screature

Sorry for calling you Ena, Ann I have been away for so long I forgot Ena wasn't your real name and I had to go back and look at some old posts to remind myself. Have a good sleep.


----------



## MaxPower

MY son did his rendition of 12 Sunflowers in a vase by Van Gogh.

Quite good for a 4 year old.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and a buffet breakfast, awaits anyone up this early. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, we should place your son's picture up with the others. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Really!? Why? What have they said I am shocked, what's not to like? I don't understand that. Thanks for the words of encouragement." Steve, trying mentioning doxies in another thread and wait to get a few PMs from various people who feel that topic should only be discussed in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I am off on a walk this morning to try and resume my exercise regime. Hope my hip holds out as I try to rebuild muscle strength.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and all. Hope the walk is a good one this morning Don, I hope to get home tonight to go for a good one as well. Weather seems to be on the nice side for the week, so must take advantage while it is not smoggy with the pollution and thick air that blankets the city in the summer days.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Marc, Don and Steve.

Marc I would love to post my son's painting in the gallery, however, I have no way of scanning the painting.

It is an amazing piece of work in that he really tried to copy the painting - for a 4 year old that is.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Could you not hold it up in front of iSight, and use PhotoBooth??

Or a digital camera??


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH has a good idea. However, I was thinking of the original. He would be our youngest master and the presentation at the gala opening of the gallery would be a memory that would last him a lifetime.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, a word of advice. Some ehMacLanders do not like The Shang thread, and have said so in various threads. So, to name this site after The Shang might turn people away. Still, it's your idea, so run with it if you want to with my blessing.


 
Their loss! Personally, I love it here, even if I haven't been able to post much in the last while.

Here are my pups together. They did well with their "down/stay" but before I could get a really good shot my ex showed up and as usual things get screwed up..........

View attachment 5224


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. That is a great shot of your dogs. Our doxies do "down/stay" when they are sound asleep.


----------



## screature

Cameo said:


> Their loss! Personally, I love it here, even if I haven't been able to post much in the last while.
> 
> Here are my pups together. They did well with their "down/stay" but before I could get a really good shot my ex showed up and as usual things get screwed up..........
> 
> View attachment 5224


Whow! They are beautiful Jeanne. I don't what the picture would have looked like before your ex showed up but it is still a great shot.


----------



## Cameo

They were more relaxed and looking at me........sigh. We are trying again tonight.
The pup is about 18 wks old and Shayla is 16 mths. It is easy enough to get them into the down stay.........to not wiggle around or turn heads or ..... is the hard part.


----------



## Dreambird

Beautiful dogs, Jeane... 

My situation with Fidget is somewhat (identical) to Marc's with his doxies... perfect little angle when sound sleep... stag red streak running around the house when awake... 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Jeanne. That is a great shot of your dogs. Our doxies do "down/stay" when they are sound asleep.


How was your trip Marc?


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. I've had a short "vacation" - 4 days with NO WORK on my desk - the first time in 2 years. My son likes to keep me occupied   But he tells me he'll be back about noon with more work, so I guess it's over: sigh :

Nice to see everyone here. I've been sneaking in for coffee and a cuddle with the doxies.

Ann, if you see an astronaut on the street, that might be my son, so try to avoid him. Last week he was blowing up a freight train. He says the pay is good so who am I to judge. Question? How does a newly minted BFA earn a living?

Well, back to organizing so I can get back to work. I might need to be re-trained. We shall see.

Elaine didn't have time to join me for chocolate cake, so I'll have to imbibe by myself. The sacrifices I make for my friends.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I have to say "What's that???" to get them to be alert ......... and then I have two seconds to take the shot before they bolt to the door.


----------



## Dr.G.

My trip was fine, Diane. I even got to steer the 65 foot boat partly around Salt Spring Island.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Done that with a 47' sail boat, but a 65'er is massive.

Power squadron or sail??


----------



## Cameo

Tonights shoot was a little more successful. Still a bit of a shadow across the face and my lawnmower seems to have crapped out so I had to get rid of some dandelions but........

ta daaaa!
View attachment 5226


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, it was all power. However, I did observe the "rules of the open sea" and gave way to any and all boats under sail.


----------



## Dr.G.

A classic shot, Jeanne. That is a keeper. They both look so alert.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Great shot Jeanne! You have two nice, well behaved dogs for all your efforts. Congrats!


----------



## iJohnHenry

Awesome doggies.

*sigh*

In a condo now, so forget that idea.

:-(


----------



## screature

*Addition to the Shangri-La Clubhouse Canadian Art Gallery*

Good evening everyone. I realize everyone has probably toddled off to bed, but I have decided to make some additions to the Shang's Art Gallery so that everyone will have some beautiful art work to sip their morning tea or coffee to. For now I decided to keep the collection here for those that come to the Shang for some respite.

In keeping with Marc's recent acquisition of the Tom Thomson I decided to stick with the theme of Thomson and the Group of Seven and share some of my personal favorites and extend an open invitation to anyone else who would like to add to the Gallery to feel free to do so. Here are my additions to the Tom Thomson wing:










*In the Northland* - Tom Thomson











_*Northern River*_ - Tom Thomson











_*The Jack Pine*_ - by Tom Thomson











_*The Birch Grove*_ - Tom Thomson











_*The Pool*_ - Tom Thomson


----------



## screature

*Shangri-La Clubhouse Canadian Art Gallery*

The Franklin Carmichael section:











_*Autumn in the Northland*_ - Franklin Carmichael











_*Scrub Oaks & Maple*_ - Franklin Carmichael











_*October Gold*_ - Franklin Carmichael


----------



## screature

*Shangri-La Clubhouse Canadian Art Gallery*

More to come, I don't want to over do it all at once. I hope these wonderful works by some of our true Canadian masters will brighten up your day.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I specifically remember North of Superior.

I hope you have that one in your arsenal??


----------



## SINC

God morning everyone, time for all you sleepyheads to rise and shine. Tea and coffee await and breakfast will be served shortly.

Nice pics Steve. I look forward to some more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with an assortment of freshly baked goodies and bagels are now ready for your enjoyment at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, The Shangri-La Clubhouse Canadian Art Gallery is a grand idea. I shall have my aforementions French Impressionist pieces sent to you ASAP. I have also arranged with the Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York City to return our portrait called "Cool Hand Jack". Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Did not see you in this morning. How are you feeling today?


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, Marc and all. Double breakfast this morning? Sounds good to me. I will handle dishes.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, The Shangri-La Clubhouse Canadian Art Gallery is a grand idea. I shall have my aforementions French Impressionist pieces sent to you ASAP. I have also arranged with the Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York City to return our portrait called "Cool Hand Jack". Kudos.



:lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap: Too funny!


----------



## mrjimmy

Just stopped in quickly to say hello and marvel over the Thomson's paintings. Thanks for posting those. The stillness of his work is inspiring to say the least. It's as though he is eavesdropping on beauty. I find the Carmichael's lovely also but too cartoon like for my taste.

Oh yes, and 'Cool Hand Jack'? Bravo!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, yes, Jack is famous all for the addition of a pair of sunglasses. The painting is values at $760,000 US, which astounds me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, the Jack portrait is not in the same league as the Thompson, et al, paintings. Still, we now bring some culture to The Shang at long last.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Good to see that Shang Art Gallery taking shape... perhaps I'll break out my Monet for the cafe. It would go well with the croissants.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. Yes, we shall have the greatest collection of French Impressionist paintings anywhere in the world.


----------



## SINC

*The Local Now Has WI-FI!*

The view from my stool:


----------



## screature

*Shangri-La Clubhouse Canadian Art Gallery*

Additions to the Lawern Harris Collection:











_*Pic Island*_ - Lawren Harris











_*Mount Lefroy*_ - Lawren Harris











_*First Snow, North Shore of Lake Superior*_ - Lawren Harris











_*North Shore, Lake Superior*_ - Lawren Harris











_*Icebergs ~ Davis Strait*_ - Lawren Harris











_*Winter Landscape With Pink House*_ - Lawren Harris











_*Snow*_ - Lawren Harris


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Off to Ottawa in the AM. Lots to tell the doc this time around. Cya in a week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!! We are really getting a reputation with our new art gallary. We are going to be the feature story in this Sunday's New York Times Magazine section. Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and a buffet breakfast are now ready for all of you. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a steady stream of visitors to the new art gallery. Being open 24 hours a day was a master stroke on Steve's part. We all owe him a debt of gratitude.


----------



## Cameo

Do we have a section of the art gallery for new artists?

Morning all.

I was playing with the timer on my camera..............uh, this is what I got?











hahahahaha I have sometimes thought I felt a "presence" in the house but...


----------



## Cameo

PS - that's just me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Interesting picture. Steve is running the art gallery, so he will be the person determining what goes in on display.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Glad to see Friday arrive and get ready for a weekend of gatherings. Two birthdays, one party and two dinners will be keeping me on my toes all weekend.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Jeanne. Interesting picture. Steve is running the art gallery, so he will be the person determining what goes in on display.


Morning Jeanne. Yes please, submit your own work as well as your favourite work from other artists. The Shang Gallery is open to one and all and is completely unjuried. 

I believe in all seriousness, "there is no accounting for taste". In other words to each their own and if you like something and are drawn to it for whatever reason, then that is good enough.

So please, anyone make submissions of whatever you would like to share. The Shang's Gallery walls are magical and will keep expanding to accommodate whatever is submitted to be put on them. I should also say that if photography or sculpture is your cup of tea, please submit that as well.

BTW your photo is very spooky. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Steve 1 and Steve 2 ............... said the Cat in the Hat.


----------



## medic03

Morning, enjoying a day off by sleeping in late. Packing today for my trip out to BC for a surprise party my sister and I are planning for my mom. We are also having a mini family reunion as we have not all gotten together in 25 years. 
Jeanne, col pic. Looks like you have a ghost. She looks like a pleasant, non threatening one so I wouldn't be concerned


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Bon voyage et bon fete.


----------



## medic03

Thanks Marc though I am not leaving until next week. Today is my only day off to pack and get last minute stuff done.


----------



## SINC

Boy, I drive my wife to get her van repaired early this morning and miss all the action in The Shang.

Oh well, I didn't see any ghosts until I got here! 

Interesting shot though, Jeanne.


----------



## overkill

Have a great trip next week Treena.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Treena. "Give my regards to Broadway."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The breakfast buffet is now serving all of your early and mid-morning treats. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for breakfast. Now, I'm off to work on my blog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Blog on, brother.


----------



## SINC

I'm getting better. 2 1/2 hours did the trick this morning.

I am currently running the blog in parallel with my new web site to be called "St. Albert's Place on the web".

Our city hall, designed by architect Douglas Cardinal, is called St. Albert Place, so I thought the play on words was kind of neat.

I will be taking the new site live in about a week or less.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don. I have seen/read both and they are worthy of the name of Sinc.


----------



## SINC

The new site should be easier for you to read Marc. I increased the type size by quite a bit over the previous site.

I passed along the URL to Marc for his input during construction. I'll post it here for all to see, once I take the site public.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, the font is just the right size for me to read. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all, I made the usual Sunday fare of bacon and eggs with hash browns and fresh juice of your choice for everyone. Of course there is tea and coffee for those who need a wake up.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren.

I got a bit of a late start today (6:30 a.m.) but I am done blogging and can now enjoy my day.


----------



## Ena

Morning Warren and Sinc. 

On vacation so am out of routine. Quite happily out of routine. Am not travelling anywhere except for day trips. 

I see the travel industry has coined a term for people who stay at home for their vacations because of the price of gas. Calling it a 'staycation'


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. I was up quite early this morning and could not get to my computer. So, I am glad others made brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## medic03

Argghhhh! Had one of those days where it seems almost everyone has pi^&ed me off! Started with Timmy's messing up my coffee order and then just went downhill from there. Glad I have a place to vent!!!!


----------



## SINC

Cripes, another vent and me without my camera? I miss all the good shots! Sigh. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our breakfast buffet is now ready, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, you should have ordered your coffee from us here at The Cafe Chez Marc. We deliver via Doxie Express to all of our Premium Club Members, of which you are one.


----------



## iJohnHenry

On 4" legs?? It'll be cold.

Good thing the staff a Café Chéz Marc gets up early, the better to get everything ready for the patrons.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to a new work week. For those of you who have to work that is. 

Me? I'm gonna continue to mess with my new web site and have fun.

Thanks for the coffee Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc, iJH.

How's life this fine day?


----------



## MaxPower

It's my last week of school, then it's off for my clinical placement.


----------



## SINC

Do you know where you placement will be yet Warren?


----------



## MaxPower

It's at a sports clinic. The same place I volunteer at.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Some nice weather to greet the start of another work week. Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. 15C and showers off and on all morning. I don't mind, since I have a cold and have to work at home anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have an interesting breakfast ready for any and all who want something different. You shall have to see it to believe it .............. and then relax and enjoy your morning.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. What is it that you have in store for breakfast this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. You are just going to have to try it and enjoy it.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Even though we have some sun this morning, today just got a bit brighter with your arrival. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning folks. I had a bit of a panic when my web site went garbled on Sunday and I could not figure what I did to cause it. A quick e-mail to the tech support software team solved the problem. On a Sunday. From England. Go figure. Customer service is alive and well in the UK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. A bit of luck on your part re tech support. How are you this afternoon, otherwise?


----------



## Ena

Good day all from the wet coast. Am on vacation and had plans to paint the kitchen cabinet doors. I don't have a basement so I enclose the carport with vapour barrier for painting and refinishing furniture but it's too cool and damp here. Frustrating.


----------



## SINC

Morning Ann, don't paint too much, take time to enjoy your holiday.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I am just fine this morning and after working on my new site for a couple of hours over a coffee, I am now ready for breakfast. Since it is now so close to lunch I think a glass of juice and a slice of toast will do me for now.


----------



## SINC

TICK WARNING!

I hate it when people forward bogus warnings, and I have even done it myself a couple times unintentionally . . . but this one is real, and it's important. So please send this warning to everyone on your e-mail list.

If someone comes to your front door saying they are checking for ticks due to the warm weather and asks you to take your clothes off and dance around with your arms up, DO NOT DO IT! THIS IS A SCAM!

They only want to see you naked.

I wish I'd gotten this yesterday. I feel so stupid.

Don


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C here, Ann, but it is a bit too windy for painting I fear. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. A free lunch for you for making me laugh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## medic03

Morning! I put the coffee on and made a quick breakfast of fruit and toast on the side board. Off today for Beautiful BC! Don, I will wave when we are heading over the mountains.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Thanks for the coffee. Bon voyage.


----------



## Cameo

SINC said:


> TICK WARNING!
> 
> I hate it when people forward bogus warnings, and I have even done it myself a couple times unintentionally . . . but this one is real, and it's important. So please send this warning to everyone on your e-mail list.
> 
> If someone comes to your front door saying they are checking for ticks due to the warm weather and asks you to take your clothes off and dance around with your arms up, DO NOT DO IT! THIS IS A SCAM!
> 
> They only want to see you naked.
> 
> I wish I'd gotten this yesterday. I feel so stupid.
> 
> Don


 
oh...........well, the guy at the door? I told him I saw a tick on him and he wasn't much to look at without his clothes................I guess I should have told him it was a SCAM????


Good day all. Don, when are you launching your site? Maybe we can have a double launching.........I am getting my Cameo Creations off the ground finally and have about three pages of my website designed so far. I may launch it with "work in progress" for some of the pages as I am quite anxious to get this business going. I have purchased my domain name and my hosting package.

I found out that as soon as you provide someone with a business card - one of the first things they do is check out your website or ask where it is, so decided that this was crucial to getting things going. My flyers just need printing and my business cards updated with the website address and printed and I can start advertising................pricing my services has been the biggest challenge.


Marc? I told the pups what a wonderful fur father you are and they send a lick and a cuddle.


I left some goodies for snacks on the counter in the cafe for anyone who wishes. The strawberries are really really good and if you want some whipped cream with them then it is on the bottom shelf of the refrigerator. Behind the pickles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. "Marc? I told the pups what a wonderful fur father you are and they send a lick and a cuddle."

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

I'm in the home stretch as this is my final week of being in school. Then it is off to do my placement until August. Once I am done that I will finally graduate.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone.

Treena, enjoy your trip but wave _just before_ the mountains or I will miss it.

Jeanne, I am busy building the ads for my site and as soon as they are done, it will go live.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Warren. Give it that one last push and you shall be done.


----------



## Ena

Good Wednesday to you busy and creative people.

Went to the library yesterday and the parking lot was full so had to wait to get a space. The branch has one of the highest borrowing rates in the province so I think the lousy weather is making it even busier. Wait to get in was worth it as I managed to get the Ian McEwan book that I've been wanting to read.

Looks like I'll be able to get into the garden so best do that in case the predicted rain arrives. Tempted to sit and read but work before pleasure


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. "work before pleasure" ........... "death before dishonor" ................ "Dachsunds über alles". Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our Stanley Cup breakfast is now ready, in celebration of the first player from Newfoundland and Labrador to have his name engraved on the Stanley Cup. A free cup of coffee or tea for the person who can tell me his name. Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I think I can claim that free coffee with Dan Cleary, can't I?

I have been blogging for a while this morning and took a break to enjoy a coffee and nothing tastes better than a free one.


----------



## Cameo

Morning.

Marc, I don't watch tv and I don't track sports............so can't help you with this fellows name. 

Enjoy the day everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Right you are, Don. A free lunch if you can tell me his home town here in NL, that celebrated until dawn at the news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. As a dog lover and because of the person you are, everything is free for you at all time anyway here in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Come to think of it, none of the regular Shang members are charged anything here at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Riverhead Harbour Grace.

So I guess I win a free lunch that would have been free anyway?


----------



## screature

Good Morning Everyone. Congrats to the 2008 Stanley Cup Champs Detroit Red Wings. Number 11. Not that I am a fan, but it is nice to see one of the original six win.

Marc I have to bring this back up here in the Shang as it was raised yesterday in the "Visually Humourous Piece of the Day" thread. What the heck is wrong with the use of the word doxie?! Wat complaints did you receive and why were people upset? This just completely escapes me. Without knowing the reasons I actually find myself being quite perturbed about your being censored and castigated with PMs. Please help me to understand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Don, correct on both counts. Still, it's nice to be a winner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, every so often, I discuss my doxies outside of The Shang, where they are loved and respected. Every so often, I get a PM telling me to limit my talk about doxies to The Shang, and not even mention The Shang in other threads. I tell people just to block me from their threads so they can't see what I am writing. Some of the people who PM are active members and others are people I have never seen or heard of in the threads I read here in ehMacLand. If they don't threaten me in any way, I basically ignore their comments. 

I will, however, make my point re the talk of doxies by commenting about not saying the "d" word, if I see one of those who have PM me in various threads. This way, they can block me, but someone else brings up the word.

I, for one, believe in live and let live. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, every so often, I discuss my doxies outside of The Shang, where they are loved and respected. Every so often, I get a PM telling me to limit my talk about doxies to The Shang, and not even mention The Shang in other threads. I tell people just to block me from their threads so they can't see what I am writing. Some of the people who PM are active members and others are people I have never seen or heard of in the threads I read here in ehMacLand. If they don't threaten me in any way, I basically ignore their comments.
> 
> I will, however, make my point re the talk of doxies by commenting about not saying the "d" word, if I see one of those who have PM me in various threads. This way, they can block me, but someone else brings up the word.
> 
> I, for one, believe in live and let live. Paix, mon ami.


I am so completely flabbergasted by this! With all the name calling and flaming that goes on in some of the other threads around ehMac I just find it totally incomprehensible that anyone could take offence to using the word doxie or referring to the Shang thread. 

I totally agree with the principal of live and let live and that is why I guess I am a little peeved by others who are censoring you (of all people) for the use of such innocuous terms. I also find it quite shocking that the Mayor is (if I understand you correctly) in favour of this censorship. 

I know on the face of it it seems like a little thing to get my knickers in a knot over, but it is the greater principle (freedom of speech) that I feel is being squashed. Especially as I said when other (please forgive my colourful expression) Yahoos go around here unfettered spouting all manner of insulting, facetious, rude and combative commentary.

You are without doubt (in my experience on ehMac) one of the kindest members of our little community and it just irks me that you would be targeted for the use of such innocuous and trivial references. 

I know it isn't your way to get all up in arms about such things so I don't expect you to be upset just because I am. I guess I just needed to vent and let you know that I think how you are being treated by some others here is completely outrageous.

Done now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vent all you want, Steve. At least I have been spared much of the vicious name-calling that has gone on in the more political threads. 

"You are without doubt (in my experience on ehMac) one of the kindest members of our little community and it just irks me that you would be targeted for the use of such innocuous and trivial references." Thank you for these kind words.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Vent all you want, Steve. At least I have been spared much of the vicious name-calling that has gone on in the more political threads.
> 
> "You are without doubt (in my experience on ehMac) one of the kindest members of our little community and it just irks me that you would be targeted for the use of such innocuous and trivial references." Thank you for these kind words.



I think I am just in a bad mood, one of those weeks. I think I need to book another massage with Helga in the Shang Spa.


----------



## iJohnHenry

My only complaint is that you have yet to install a doxiecam. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I shall send in Inga, Helga's twin sister as well .............. along with their brother, Olaf, who shall make sure they don't hurt you.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, the doxie cams took pictures of people's ankles, and little else. They are not called "carpet sharks" for nothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We are having a D-Day rembrance breakfast today. It might have taken place way back in 1944, but we are all here today for what they did back then. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

screature said:


> I am so completely flabbergasted by this! With all the name calling and flaming that goes on in some of the other threads around ehMac I just find it totally incomprehensible that anyone could take offence to using the word doxie or referring to the Shang thread.
> 
> I totally agree with the principal of live and let live and that is why I guess I am a little peeved by others who are censoring you (of all people) for the use of such innocuous terms. I also find it quite shocking that the Mayor is (if I understand you correctly) in favour of this censorship.
> 
> I know on the face of it it seems like a little thing to get my knickers in a knot over, but it is the greater principle (freedom of speech) that I feel is being squashed. Especially as I said when other (please forgive my colourful expression) Yahoos go around here unfettered spouting all manner of insulting, facetious, rude and combative commentary.
> 
> You are without doubt (in my experience on ehMac) one of the kindest members of our little community and it just irks me that you would be targeted for the use of such innocuous and trivial references.
> 
> I know it isn't your way to get all up in arms about such things so I don't expect you to be upset just because I am. I guess I just needed to vent and let you know that I think how you are being treated by some others here is completely outrageous.
> 
> Done now.


Someone is flaming Marc????? and the Mayor is approving???? I shall have to go pay him a visit then................seeing as I do know him personally.

Doesn't matter what the other threads are doing, the important one is the Shang!

AND we love you Marc!!! AND ALL your doxies and I may not be very big but I can and do use my mouth!!!!!!!


I really don't get it either Steve, Marc is ALWAYS polite, even when stating a strong opinion on something, and we all have a right to our opinions. These 
stupid, petty issues like complaining about talking about doxies - get a life people! I talk about my dogs ALL the time, I love them and I am proud of them.
Just as others (not talking about the Shang group) have the right to talk about their computers, or their new camera, or their sport ( I don't follow sports, but I am not going to get upset over the word Golf club!) - we have a right to talk about our dogs.........and if they don't want to hear it......don't listen.

It is a ME ME ME society out there now and it is very sad............but I haven't, seriously here, haven't found that in the members that drift into the Shang. I have always found you all very supporting, kind, caring and lovely people. So,
when I get the chance to visit, I stick in here with the people that I like and I 
don't bother with the others.

I never understood peoples issues with MacNutt either........I found him funny, clever and he had the courage to stick with his convictions - right or wrong, that didn't matter, but they were his beliefs and he stuck with them. I know people didn't really "read" his posts...........if they had they might have understood better.


I would like to smack some upside the head though, I don't take kindly to people being ignorant to my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. No one is flaming me. I have not received a "no more doxie posts" PM for a couple of years now. It was never really an issue, and I don't abide by these "requests", but I don't overplay my hand either.

Thank you, also, for the kind words.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Marc you have another Doxie supporter in me here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Who could not love a doxie???


----------



## mrjimmy

What about the doxie's giant cousin the basset?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, who would not fall in love with a basset hound pup? They are far cuter than doxie pups.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, looks like there is a doggone lot of people expressing opinions here today.

I think I will sit this one out as I don't see two year old events as worth worrying about.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with you, Don. After two years, let sleeping doxies lie still ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Or should that be "let sleeping doxies lay still"???? I can never remember which is correct.

Let's see, it's "i before e, except after c" ............... "when two vowels go walking, the first does the talking" .......................


----------



## Dr.G.

................ if you are a "good" tennis player, you play tennis "well" .................. "may" I go to the bathroom rather than "can" I go to the bathroom .................. either/or and neither/nor ........................


----------



## Dr.G.

It is here somewhere. Doxies lie ............. Doxies lay .................. passive/active ................. subject/predicate .................. object/verb ......................... redundant noun clause/adverbial gerunds .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

It's here somewhere .................. progressive/static/dynamic verbs ................... conditional and unconditional verb forms .................. transitive and ditransitive verbs .................... finite and non-finite verbs ..................... ???


----------



## Dr.G.

Forget what I said, Don. Don't step on the doxies when they are sleeping.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Mrj, who would not fall in love with a basset hound pup? They are far cuter than doxie pups.


They are pretty cute. Grown up ones as well! Although I am a huge fan of the black and tan short haired doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Such sad eyes, mrj. We raise standard wirehaired dachshunds, with a "wild boar" coat.

Of course, it is easier to strap an iPod on a black and tan smooth doxie.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Back from Ottawa. The Dr. didn't make too many changes to my meds except that I feel as though I'm in more pain than I should be. Oh well, I guess I'm not as badly off as some.


----------



## SINC

Welcome home Bob, glad all went well.

I have been pain free since my doc upped my supply of pain relief to one a day from one every two or three days.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Jeanne. No one is flaming me. I have not received a "no more doxie posts" PM for a couple of years now. It was never really an issue, and I don't abide by these "requests", but I don't overplay my hand either.
> 
> Thank you, also, for the kind words.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Oh, I had no idea this went back two years, I thought this was something recent. Well I am glad to hear that no one has given you a hard time for a long time. Whew.

Afternoon everyone. It is going to be a scorcher in the Nation's Capital this week-end, 30C and pushing 40C with the humidex. I guess I am going to have to get up early in the morning to cut my lawns if I don't want to pass out from heat exhaustion. 

Any one have a really good lemonade or ice tea recipe they are willing to share?


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Bob. Glad you are back in one piece and feeling somewhat better. We have created a summertime Bolor Special for your enjoyment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, every so often if a doxie-related tidbit is posted in a non-Shang thread, someone might make comment in the actual thread. This is fair-game, in my opinion, since they are commenting in open. I think that Jan. of 2007 was the last PM I received about not talking about doxies.

We might hit 9C as the sun is trying to burn off some of the fog, but that shall be our high for the day.


----------



## mrjimmy

Very sweet little pooch Dr.G.

Here's a lemonade recipe I like:

Traditional Pimms No.1
Take one slice of orange, lemon, apple, cucumber per person and one sprig of mint and add to two parts lemonade to one part Pimms.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pimm's


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Very sweet little pooch Dr.G.
> 
> Here's a lemonade recipe I like:
> 
> Traditional Pimms No.1
> Take one slice of orange, lemon, apple, cucumber per person and one sprig of mint and add to two parts lemonade to one part Pimms.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pimm's


Hey mrj, thanks for the recipe, excuse my ignorance but what is "Traditional Pimms No.1"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, that was Rootie, our very first doxie, and the father of the first litter.


----------



## overkill

Welcome back Bob.

Took a half day today at work, going to get out for some rollerblading soon I think, just need some of this humidity to subside as its a warm one out there.


----------



## MLeh

screature said:


> Hey mrj, thanks for the recipe, excuse my ignorance but what is "Traditional Pimms No.1"?


Gin based. Pimms


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I think I had one of these a couple of weeks ago in Victoria, BC. My wife's sister lives a couple of blocks from the Lt.Governor's residence, and everyone around that area seems very British.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: there's a reason it's called 'British' Columbia. (The Columbia refers to something different).

I prefer my Pimms made with ginger ale or 7-up.

And remember that 'lemonade' in the UK is a fizzy drink. If you want what we call 'lemonade', you need to order a 'lemon squash'. (Learnt this first hand.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, parts of Victoria are very British.


----------



## mrjimmy

MLeh said:


> Marc: there's a reason it's called 'British' Columbia. (The Columbia refers to something different).
> 
> I prefer my Pimms made with ginger ale or 7-up.
> 
> And remember that 'lemonade' in the UK is a fizzy drink. If you want what we call 'lemonade', you need to order a 'lemon squash'. (Learnt this first hand.)


I agree! Ginger ale, a wedge of orange and a thick slice of cucumber.

Yummy!

Although one I had made with lemonade sitting at the bar in The Napoleon House is New Orleans runs a close second.


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> Hey mrj, thanks for the recipe, excuse my ignorance but what is "Traditional Pimms No.1"?


You're very welcome. I hope you enjoy it. I included a wiki link as to it's origins but I guess it was pooched in the post.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, I am not sure about the cucumber, but I am game to try something once.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Mrj, I am not sure about the cucumber, but I am game to try something once.


I felt the same way when I first tried it. It adds a freshness to the drink that is unmatchable.


----------



## winwintoo

mrjimmy said:


> I felt the same way when I first tried it. It adds a freshness to the drink that is unmatchable.


"freshness" is, like many things, in the tastebuds of the beholder   

Good afternoon everyone. Just got back from a long trek around downtown delivering paperwork - I was lucky to get a parking spot within 8 blocks of where I needed to go. I considered taking the bus, but that would have involved a walk of the same distance to I drove.

My weather watcher thingy says it's 21°, but it feels like 40 out there when you're walking fast. Now I'm home and having a refreshing bowl of fresh fruit before I settle down to work again for a couple of hours.

Elaine - my DIL and grandson and I went out and enjoyed the chocolate dessert that I told you about and it was everything it claimed to be! Next time you're in town.........

Take care, Margaret


----------



## screature

It must be Friday after I very long week, because I think I am brain dead. I read what everyone had to say about Pimms, followed the link and even did a wiki on it, I am still unclear. Is Pimms something you make or something you buy? If it is something you make, does anyone have the recipe and if it is something you buy, do you get it at a liquor store (aka LCBO in Ontario).

Sorry for the stupid questions after everyone here who is in the know posted answers, but I am completely clueless on this (even now).


----------



## SINC

Check your liquor store:


----------



## screature

Thanks Don. I saw that pic on wiki, but it looked so old I wasn't sure if it was an archival shot or something that is still available. I will seek it out.


----------



## SINC

Steve, it's been around for years in various forms. We get in here in Alberta, so you should be able to find it in Ontario.

I have some good and not so good memories of Pimms from my youth, if you get my drift.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Steve, it's been around for years in various forms. We get in here in Alberta, so you should be able to find it in Ontario.
> 
> I have some good and not so good memories of Pimms from my youth, if you get my drift.


Probably the same ones I have of Southern Comfort (and Ginger).


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> Probably the same ones I have of Southern Comfort (and Ginger).


It's not even in the same league. It really is a very refined drink. I personally have only good memories.

You can easily pick it up at the LCBO.


----------



## MLeh

Margaret: Most definitely we shall. Unfortunately the drive from Ft. McMurray to Regina was too tiring for words. You have to believe that I don't often miss a chance for good chocolate. (By the way, I drove a total of 5300+ km in 12 days, and 800+ of those were from Ft McM to Regina  ). Maybe next time I'll fly.

As far as the cucumber in the Pimms goes: it's what makes the drink. It's the perfect 'cooling drink' for a hot summer day. Very refreshing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. All this talk of drinks makes me want a gin and tonic, the perfect hot weather drink. Now, all we need is some hot weather.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> It's not even in the same league. It really is a very refined drink. I personally have only good memories.
> 
> You can easily pick it up at the LCBO.


God to know mrj. I was just referring to Don's bad memories from youth that undoubtedly come from over imbibing and the results from doing so.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. All this talk of drinks makes me want a gin and tonic, the perfect hot weather drink. Now, all we need is some hot weather.


Yes Marc, in all its glorious simplicity a G & T is a wonderful summer drink, mmmmhh. Oh so refreshing!


----------



## Dr.G.

With the possibility of frost for the next five days, there shall be no G&Ts here in St.John's. If we get any snow I shall kill myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone and welcome to your weekend. Hot coffee and tea are now being served and the Heart's Desire buffet awaits. Have a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the Heart's Desire buffet. Is that anything like our Heart's Delight buffet? The Heart's Delight buffet is all heart-friendly foods. I would think that a Heart's Desire buffet is one that has all that our heart desires, but not necessarily good for the heart.


----------



## SINC

You are a quick learner indeed Marc. You picked up on my change in terminology. A couple of times a year is permissible for a heart diet patient to enjoy forbidden fruit.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Heart's Desire buffet is all organ meats. Yummm.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. I hope you are having a pleasant weekend.

All this discussion of refreshing drinks has reminded me that a lager and lime (Rose's) is another good one on a hot day. Not expecting any decent weather here for the next while though other than the usual cool June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, my wife likes Rose's lime and Perrier.


----------



## Dr.G.

I see that the paramedic team has been busy at the Cafe. Too much organ meats, eggs, cheese, cream and baked goods were consumed by too few people in too short a time. I shall stick to some fresh fruit.


----------



## SINC

I like Rose's Lime in a shot of Tequila to take the edge off it.


----------



## Ena

Marc, orange you glad you chose fruit?


----------



## SINC

Lettuce see what he says to that!


----------



## Ena

Going back outside to do more gardening. Maybe I'll turnip here on my next break.


----------



## SINC

You might if it's a pea break.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have this sudden urge to have veggies and fruit for supper. How the subconscious mind works is beyond me.


----------



## iJohnHenry

SINC said:


> I like Rose's Lime in a shot of Tequila to take the edge off it.


That's how they drink rum in Barbados.

No ice, no water, just a shot of Rose's Lime.

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The strongest thing we serve here in the Cafe Chez Marc is apple cider.


----------



## MaxPower

On a hot summer day I like some lemonade with some fresh mint leaves (torn in half) on ice with some dark rum.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Mint leaves should be crushed, the better to discharge there pungent flavours.

:lmao:


----------



## SINC

You mean "their pungent flavours", right?


----------



## SINC

Oh, and night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our Sunday brunch is now being served with all the goodies you like.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was in earlier, but it appeared even the doxies were sleeping so I tip-toed out without awaking anyone. Brunch is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Yes, it is best to let sleeping doxies lie/lay/sleep ......... whatever.


----------



## Ena

Still working outside here boss  Thanks for brunch and the hot tea with fresh lemon.


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Ann. We are now getting dinner ready for anyone who wants to enjoy dining outside in the setting sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## (( p g ))

A good evening to you all. Fantastic weekend with 100% sunshine and 100% authentic *warm* weather...our first weekend like that here in what seems like ages.

Must be good doxie karma that's making this happen.


----------



## SINC

Either that or our cold and wet weekend here absorbed all the bad stuff so you could enjoy yours in the sun.


----------



## (( p g ))

That was might nice of you Prairie folk to do. Thanks Sinc. :clap:


----------



## Sitting Bull

What an awesome thread.
This the first real time that I have spend any real time reading this post. What a breath of fresh air. It is truly wonderful to observe the interaction and respect between members here. I will spend a bit of time observing the flow and interaction before joining in.
Have a nice end of the day to all.
S.B.


----------



## medic03

Evening all from BC! Much cooler here than I expected. Should have brought warmer clothes. Steve, I hear our hot humid air is back. Not missing it at all. Thought I would pop in the kitchen to see if there were any sweets left over but alas, all I could find was some fruit. Oh well, much better for me than a slab of chocolate cake. Night!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Tea and coffee are now being served. A light breakfast is available with fresh fruit and crepes.

Crepes? Has Steve gotten in before me?

Welcome S.B. to The Shang. We are glad you found your way to the calm and serenity here. We all call each other by our real names here. I am Don. I know you are a neighbour from Edmonton. I am in St. Albert.

Treena, glad to hear you arrived safely in B.C. and I hope you have a wonderful time on your vacation.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning.

Yes, welcome to the Shang SB - I'm Jeanne.

Hot and humid weekend and no complaints about it.! Perfect excuse to sit on the veranda with a book and tell myself it is too humid to paint, I have been inside much too much this week and that it is too hot to do anything but relax. 

Have a great day all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and fruit, Don. Things are really active this morning. Tres bon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome to The Shang, SB. My name is Marc, as in the Cafe Chez Marc. Ages ago I suggested that we use our real first names and the suggestion stuck. Yes, we tend to be a bit more civilized here in The Shang. More like family discussions/disagreements rather than heated arguements/insults/flaming. Of course, we did have that problem with Chef Pierre, which almost resulted in an international incident, but "doxie karma" helped to calm "the dogs of war". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. I am so glad to see you in The Shang more and more these days. You and lotus have always been our fairest flowers, although you are both determined and intelligent women.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Starting off the week just trying to beat my allergies. They have kicked into high gear ever since the humid weather came last friday. I have been sticking to AC environments as well as downing some Claritin. Seems to be working so far, just need to stay ahead of it


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Getting a bit of a late start this morning, just getting my first cup of coffee before running off to work.
Well as you probably figured out I am here in Edmonton and my name is Guy. Pronounced like the great hockey player Guy Lafleur. No relation and certainly not the same skill level
Thank you for the welcome and I will check in this evening.
have a greatday all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Sorry to hear of your allergies. For some reason, my allergies have not been as bad recently. I think it is the result of having such cool and wet months of June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. I was able to watch Guy Lafleur play for Montreal ......... and was able to see him without a helmet blow on by my beloved New York Rangers as if they were not on the ice. He was not a big man, but he had explosive speed when he got going.


----------



## Sitting Bull

OUCH!!!!
I broke off a piece of tooth off the side of my molar . I just finished booking an appointment for this morning. I am not impressed. I happen to be very paranoid of dentists. I think I was traumatized as a child.
See you tonight.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, mon ami. I too dislike going to the dentist.


----------



## Sonal

Guy--a broken wisdom tooth is what led me back to the dentist after a 10 year absence... my previous dentist was a sadist. I now love new my dentist, because no matter how much it might have hurt to pull the wisdom tooth, it was no where near as bad as pain in the tooth itself. Hope you get some relief soon.

Life is very hectic these days, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, sorry to hear of the hectic pace in your life these days. Still, if you have your health, you have most of what you really need in life.


----------



## Sonal

Ironically, I went to the doctor a little while ago since I was feeling a little run down. They did some tests. Got the results back last week--I am in perfect health, though I still feel run down. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, stress is the silent killer of good health. Do take care of yourself, in that you are an important member of our family here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## (( p g ))

Sitting Bull said:


> OUCH!!!!
> I broke off a piece of tooth off the side of my molar . I just finished booking an appointment for this morning. I am not impressed. I happen to be very paranoid of dentists. I think I was traumatized as a child.
> See you tonight.
> Guy.



'Aint that the truth! One bad trip to the dentist is all it takes to break a patient's trust. I had one bad experience with one who did a real number on a filling and for years after--even after switching dentists--I used to break out into a cold sweat when in the chair. I see the dental hygienist regularly, which really helps prevent dental issues from occurring in the first place. But on rare occasions when I've had to face the drill, I've found that breathing exercises (yep the very same they teach in yoga) make a world of difference. 

Peace to you all. And welcome to the Shang, SB. 
Here, you can count on Dr. G et al for generous helpings of soul food and that aforementioned doxie karma.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Not much chance of falling asleep right now with the thunder and lightning going on, so why not come and say hello to everyone.

Allergies were actually much better today Marc, so hopefully tomorrow will be the same.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, nice to see you here again pg!


----------



## overkill

Evening Don, how are things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## SINC

Just fine thanks Steve, although it is, unlike you, very cold. Only 8 here as I type this.


----------



## overkill

Don, on days like today and the past weekend, I do wish we had those low temperatures. I certainly do not mind the heat at all, its just when the humidity becomes a factor that just makes the air really distasteful. Like walking in a sauna all day long unfortunately. Not being able to see the Toronto skyline at 6am because of smog, lets me know that I most likely will be enjoying my days indoors.


----------



## SINC

That is what I hated about SW Ontario when I lived there Steve. Never saw a truly blue sky and that was in the 70s. Last time I was down that way was nearly 10 years back and it was worse then. Can't even imagine it now.

Say what they will about AB and the oil sands. The sky is still clear and blue every day the sun shines.


----------



## overkill

Agreed Don, I do look forward to this weekend and getting away to my dad's place where the blue skies return and fresh air is in abundance.


----------



## SINC

I want to see Atlantic Canada one day in our motor home. Our son, who lives in Sackville and works in Halifax tells us it is much the same there.

Maybe next year, after our new grandchild's arrival some time in the next two or three weeks.


----------



## overkill

I just came back a couple weeks ago from Miramichi, NB and the weather there is gorgeous. Apparently the Canadian and US Army had satellite operational bases there because they have the most blue sky days in North America. From what I seen, I would not be able to disagree with that choice. Absolutely beautiful weather and a great place to visit.


----------



## overkill

*fishing on the miramichi river*

Forgot to post this from my trip, caught a black salmon on a Saturday afternoon. Took about 20 minutes to bring it in. Was about 20lbs of fighting fish and back into the river it went.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc, 
Hello Don. Congratulations on the soon to be arrival of your new grand child. We as well are expecting in mid Sept . It will be our daughters first.
Well I made it to the dentist this morning, they seem pretty friendly. Looked at me, took an xray said no problem ,about a half hour should do it, does it hurt he said, I said no, he said cant fix it today how about Friday. If I would have known that I would have continued to call around until someone could do it today. So now I wait until Friday. If I wait to long I may chicken out and never go back.

Good night all.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Nice salmon Overkill,
Where about did you get him?


----------



## overkill

Caught it out east in NB.


----------



## SINC

Hey Guy, Steve could have said he caught it in the lip ya know!  :lmao:


----------



## overkill

Good morning all, hot coffee and tea ready to go. Watching a thunderstorm that just came out of nowhere this morning rain down on us right now.

And yes I did catch him in the lip


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk about the east coast .............. we should have a great gathering here in St.John's, Canada's true "far east". Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve and Marc. Another gloomy day but still no rain out here.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Marc, Don and Steve.
Pretty gloomy forecast again today. The weather guy says showers are on the way within a couple of hours. Looks like this is the forecast for the remainder of the week and weekend. I am still waiting for the opportunity to get away with the trailer. I have not been out once this season. I am getting a bit depressed, I really need to get away and recharge the batteries if you know what I mean.
Well unfortunately work is calling me once again this morning. Off to work i go. I will check in this evening.
Have a good day.

Guy.


----------



## SINC

I know what you mean Guy, I'm itching to get out with my motor home too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Guy. Each year, there are caravans of RVs that make it to St.John's just for the reason that once you get to Cape Spear, you cannot go any further east in North America.


----------



## Ena

A good Tuesday everyone. 

Steve, nice to have a picture of you to attach to your name. 

February type weather here again today. Had hoped to get to some of my favourite day trip spots for a walk in the woods but it's not going to happen this vacation. Looks like I've got no excuse to clean the oven, a job I keep putting off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. Take care cleaning the oven. If you use chemicals, the fumes are harmful to small dogs.


----------



## MLeh

Ena said:


> A good Tuesday everyone.
> 
> February type weather here again today. Had hoped to get to some of my favourite day trip spots for a walk in the woods but it's not going to happen this vacation. Looks like I've got no excuse to clean the oven, a job I keep putting off.


Morning all. 

Ann, have you heard? The local weatherfolk have termed the unseasonal weather we're having as 'Juneuary'. Sure _seems_ like winter, doesn't it?


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> A good Tuesday everyone.
> 
> Steve, nice to have a picture of you to attach to your name.


Wanna see my picture again?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. No, no winter here in St.John's ................... there's no snow on the ground and the leaves are starting to come out on the trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

There was snow here this morning up in the Hills!


----------



## SINC

Hi all, for the record, my new website is now up and running:

St. Albert's Place

Finally.

Jeanne, I look forward to seeing your site as well.


----------



## Ena

Don, new site looks great.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Ann. I have a good feeling about it now that I am free of Google and their restrictions.

Heck, I might even make enough to fill my motorhome with gas a time or two a month.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Wanna see my picture again?


Bring it on Don. We have to initiate the Noobs.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Bring it on Don. We have to initiate the Noobs.


Okey, dokey, here ya go:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and a fruit/bagel buffet awaits you at the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, still a great site. Of course, I got a sneak peak so I was expecting quality.


----------



## Dr.G.

My eyes!!!!!!!!!! It is a scientific fact that seeing too much of the color pink before 9AM in the morning is stressful on the eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I especially like the parts of your site of pics, cartoons, etc, that were sent in to you by readers. I shall send you a pic or two. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc, much needed this morning. 

Don, that is a lot of pink!


----------



## Cameo

Don - site looks great! Very professional.

I have about four pages done on mine...........since I am advertising design, the site is "design heavy" I guess you could put it! Need to show what I am capable of. 

I find myself very nervous about it. I have sent the link to some of the people here at work, including one of our directors and the response was good. The 
director stated "who knew you had such talent" - so I will treasure that comment.

Don, I have been on the glass floor in the CN Tower - it is very freaky. Course, I am afraid of heights. Did I ever share my pix from going up in the ultralight last year?








































I hope to go again..........


Marc, yes, pink is very hard on the eyes first thing in the morning. When I was redoing my bedroom and tearing off the wallpaper I found the walls had been painted a bright fushia pink................gaackkkk! Like waking up with a bad hangover......... 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. I am working on a Steve Special, a secret blend of three coffee beans, guaranteed to wake you up and get you going.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Actually, pink is a very soothing color, but one is usually calm when waking up in the morning, and not in need of soothing. 

How are the dogs getting along these days?


----------



## Cameo

They are getting along well. Still separated when I am not around and I have found that if I get the treats and do some training with them right when I let them out then their attention is distracted enough from each other that they play nicely afterwards instead of the "jump each other first" mode that they have otherwise.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wise way of dealing with the canine situation, Jeanne.


----------



## Cameo




----------



## Dr.G.

The pic is a bit dark, Jeanne. What are we supposed to be seeing?


----------



## Cameo

It is a video Marc, click on the center.

It is a bit dark, my office is not well lit for small video cameras.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I find my site now takes me longer than usual so I am late getting my morning Shang fix.

Oh well, such is life when you run with the big dogs.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I especially like the parts of your site of pics, cartoons, etc, that were sent in to you by readers. I shall send you a pic or two. We shall see.


Marc or anyone else for that matter. Please do send some of pictures or cartoons or what have you. All my readers seem to enjoy them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, nothing happens.


----------



## SINC

Marc, when I click on that image of Jeanne's, it opens a new link for me.

Here is the site where you can view the video of her dogs:

P1300010.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. I shall try this site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting video, Jeanne. They play just like the older/larger doxies play with the younger/smaller doxies.


----------



## winwintoo

Anybody know where I can get some gopher wood?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Margaret. In Hebrew, "kopher" means pitch; thus "kopher wood" would be pitched wood. The physical similarity between the Hebrew letters g and k might suggest that the word may actually be kopher.

We have plenty of kopher wood here in NL ................. along with lots of rain.


----------



## winwintoo

If you have any extra kopher wood, ship some out here. I think we're gonna need it.

It is pouring steady. Usually we get a downpour that lasts a few minutes and and floods everything and then it quits, but this looks like it will last and it's really coming down.

I guess we needed the moisture because we didn't get much snow this past winter. 

I actually enjoy this kind of rain hitting against my windows - good weather for a movie and some hot chocolate. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Your shipment is on its way, Margaret, via Doxie Express.

We got about 17 feet of snow this winter, and, once again, June is shaping up to be cool and wet. We don't need any more moisture here in St.John's, just some sunshine and warmth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A pre-Friday the 13th breakfast is ready whenever you are, since tomorrow's breakfast will be extra special. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, I am just going to grab a Montreal style bagel and off I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. We have freshly baked Montreal-style bagels.


----------



## Ena

Good day from the dry for a change Vancouver Island. Actually saw some sun this morning. 
Heading out for lunch to a spot west of town. Road follows the coast line so it's a lovely trip with views to Olympic Mountains. Restaurant is on a high cliff with big windows so a great place to sit and relax. Even have binoculars on the tables.
Point no Point Resort Sooke


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, when I was in Victoria a couple of weeks ago, we were going to go to Sooke. We got as far as Shawnigan Lake. Spent more time on the boat which cut into day-trips. Maybe next time.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A bit late again today.

Ann, lovely spot. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Ready for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, Gracie, et al. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Sorry to come on board late. Due to work it looks like I will not be a frequent poster here. It looks like I am missing Breakfast, lunch and dinner here. Just in time to say good night. 
Good night everybody.
Guy.


----------



## Ena

Back from a great day out of the city. After lunch we went for an amble through the trails at the resort down to the private beach. Love the smells of damp in the woods and the sea air. 
I know I'll sleep well tonight and I hope you do too.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Very nice picture,
One day I would like to visit Vancouver Island and surrounding area.The coastal forest are what interest me. I would also like to be privileged to set my eyes on a ghost bear.
One day, 
Good night all.


----------



## SINC

Hey Guy, The Shang is open 24/7/365 so drop in whenever you feel the need.

Always nice to see your name here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our classic Friday morning breakfast buffet is now ready, along with some fresh tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, thanks for the breakfast. Going to start packing later today for the trip up to see my dad this weekend. Looking forward to getting out of the city once again for some nice clean air.

I always remember the movie Spaceballs where Mel Brookes is sniffing Perrier Salt-Free Air out of one of those cans. I really hope it does not come to that.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all , 
Breakfast was great and the coffee soothing. I will be stopping in at the dentist this morning. He needs to finish up on that tooth I broke earlier this week. I am full of anxiety this morning. I am very scared of dentists,and literary stay away from them.So an other cup of coffee to maybe calm the nerves, do a few repairs on some equipment in order to be ready for the rest of the work day.
Have a great day, if I do not die in the chair.... I'll see you tonight.

Guy.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone, and good luck, Guy. I hope the dentist fixes up your tooth quickly so you can go right back to avoiding dentists again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. Some herbal tea for you this foggy morning?


----------



## Sonal

Sunny and hazy here, Marc, but I would love some herbal tea.

Big excitement at the building yesterday. My landscaper was removing a tree stump and the roots hit a gas line that was buried underneath it. Building was evacuated, the street was closed off, we have 4-5 fire trucks, a couple of police cars and an ambulance standing by... everything was repaired and things are back to normal again, but it was nuts for a few hours.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I have been working on my site for a few hours, tweaking this and that.

Make a point to visit it this morning and see the lead story. It was suggested to me by our own Shanger, Margaret and is one of the most heartwarming tales I have read in some time. Worth a couple of minutes to be sure.

Oh deer, did I just post a commercial for my site? 

The link is below in my signature, BTW.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. That could have been a disaster. Glad all worked out well for you and your building.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Great story about the fawns ................... and the 60,000 reader count. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad to see you used the doxie pup playing chess pic.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## Dr.G.

He's back!!!!!!! He's back!!!!!!!!! Praise the Great Doxie, MB is back.


----------



## Dr.G.

As it is written in The Great Book of Doxies, "For this son of mine was dead and has now returned to life. He was lost, but now he is found. So now, let the party began."


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. The doxies shall sleep tonight ............. it's their favorite tune, next to "I wish I was an Oscar Meyer weiner" jingle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A Saturday morning brunch is now ready, full of fruit, muffins, bagels and, of course, our famous teas and coffees. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, those muffins look good Marc, I think I will have one.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Top of the morning all,
coffee was absolutely soothing this morning. Very fine blend, choice beans and a wonderful aroma.
Thanks for the spread Marc 
S.B.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Guy. Just the three of us this morning. All is quiet ............. except for those frisky doxies running about The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just finished reading most of the articles in your web site. I like the Philosophies of Life section each day. Keep up the great work. Very professional looking, with the ads discretely placed so as not to interrupt the flow of ones reading.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don,
What a beautiful day it is shaping up to be.
Got a little work to do this morning then I will be going out to meet our daughter and son in law out at Pigeon Lake. Will do a little fishing and spend the night in their tent trailer. Should be very relaxing. Hope the rain holds off t'ill Sunday.
Love that picture of the hill going into Osoyoos Don. I hope my truck can handle it. It is getting up there in miles. 
Wishing you all a terrific weekend and enjoy the blessings this day brings you.
See you Sunday night.
Guy.


----------



## SINC

Guy, that hill is only an issue if you are going to travel south and east of Osoyoos. Which way will you travel there, via Roger's Pass/ Golden/ Revelstoke or will you go the way I always do to avoid steep climbs via highway 5 through Jasper/ Kamloops/ Vernon, which avoids the Coquihalla highway climb?

It is a bit longer that way, but an easier and pretty drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, SuperPC. Welcome to The Shang. My name is Marc, owner of the Cafe Chez Marc ................... as well as all of the doxies you see roaming about The Shang. Where in the US are you located?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Don,
I was planning on going through the Crowsnest pass along the border. I am open to other suggestions. My wife hates to travel in a vehicle for long periods of time. So I am looking for the quickest way. Scenery for her is not that important, as soon as I hit 15-20 minutes out of the city she will be fast asleep.Plus I do not have a lot of time, only a total of 7 days including drive time.
Now I am gone for sure.
Talk to you all Sunday night.
Guy.


----------



## SINC

Guy, that route is scenic, but has the highest climb of any highway in the country. I returned from Osoyoos via that route and climbed into a snow squall in July at the top of that mountain. I will look it up as I can't remember the name right now, but it is a massive climb, and much of the trip is similar.

Nice drive, but you have picked the toughest for towing a trailer in my opinion. More later.


----------



## (( p g ))

SINC said:


> Guy, that hill is only an issue if you are going to travel south and east of Osoyoos. Which way will you travel there, via Roger's Pass/ Golden/ Revelstoke or will you go the way I always do to avoid steep climbs via highway 5 through Jasper/ Kamloops/ Vernon, which avoids the Coquihalla highway climb?
> 
> It is a bit longer that way, but an easier and pretty drive.



Good tip. Someday (soon), I hope to do that drive so I'll keep that recommendation in mind. Thank you for this, Sinc. 

Great coffee and coffee 'tawk--as always--here at the Shang.


----------



## SINC

Just found it Guy. It is called the Salmo Creston Summit. The summit is the highest all weather highway pass in B.C. and one of the highest paved highways in Canada!

These pictures taken at the top of the summit in JULY!


----------



## Dr.G.

pg, we have the best "coffee 'tawk'" here in The Cafe Chez Marc. Some of us even "tawk" like New Yorkers.


----------



## Ena

I think we come for the coffee but stay for the company.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Guy, that route is scenic, but has the highest climb of any highway in the country. I returned from Osoyoos via that route and climbed into a snow squall in July at the top of that mountain. I will look it up as I can't remember the name right now, but it is a massive climb, and much of the trip is similar.
> 
> Nice drive, but you have picked the toughest for towing a trailer in my opinion. More later.


Don: You don't have to do the Kootenay summit pass. If you don't like the hill - take the Kootenay Lake ferry.

In my opinion a worse hill than the Kootenay Pass is the one down from Rossland.

Another lovely scenic route is south from Revelstoke, thru Nakusp (stop at the hotsprings) and then down towards Nelson on Hwy 6. Or you can take the ferry across the lake at Needles and go down through Vernon (although I avoid driving through Kelowna like the plague).

(have I ever mentioned I spend a lot of time on the road?)


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don: (although I avoid driving through Kelowna like the plague).
> 
> (have I ever mentioned I spend a lot of time on the road?)


Taking my motor home and tow vehicle through Kelowna is a 45 minute nightmare, city limit to city limit.

I didn't realize you travelled much.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think we come for the coffee but stay for the company." Especially when there is a party.


----------



## Bolor

MLeh said:


> Another lovely scenic route is south from Revelstoke, thru Nakusp (stop at the hotsprings) and then down towards Nelson on Hwy 6. Or you can take the ferry across the lake at Needles and go down through Vernon (although I avoid driving through Kelowna like the plague).
> 
> (have I ever mentioned I spend a lot of time on the road?)


I took that route two years ago (to Nelson) and enjoyed it very much. It's a pretty narrow road and pretty twisty but pretty. The ferries are free since the road ends at water! That road is not as scary as the one to Tofino on Vancouver Island. I wouldn't want to travel that with Don's outfit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife wants us to retire to Nelson, BC (I think that's the place) in about 6 years. Problem is, we can't afford a home of nearly equal size as the one we have now here in St.John's.


----------



## MLeh

Bob: You're quite right - there are parts of that road that are quite narrow, but there is also far less traffic. I also enjoy taking the road through Radium Hot Springs.

The road where I live ends at water too, but our ferry certainly isn't free. But that's not the reason the ferries inland are free. Free ferries were part of the promises made to the locals when the valleys were flooded as part of the Columbia Power project.

Don: have you ever tried Highway 33 - goes from Rock Creek to Kelowna (or vice versa, of course). Pretty little drive, and you miss most of the downtown congestion.




Dr.G. said:


> My wife wants us to retire to Nelson, BC (I think that's the place) in about 6 years. Problem is, we can't afford a home of nearly equal size as the one we have now here in St.John's.


As my father always said when he was a realtor, "There are three important factors in buying a house: location, location, and ... location."


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Elaine. The home I first bought in St.John's doubled in value when we sold it 14 years later. Now, after 12 years in our current home, it has more than doubled in value. Still, if we sold this home in 6 years for $400,000+, it does not buy in Nelson, BC, what we currently have (apx. 3600 square feet with both a large front and back garden). We shall see. Wolfville, NS is our other option.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ooppps. It was not Nelson, BC that my wants to retire to someday, but Duncan, BC.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Elizabeth ........... good night, Jim Bob ............... good night, John Boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - The Waltons 1996 "The Pony Cart" Closing Scene & Credits


----------



## MaxPower

Marc,

Wolfville (pronounced as if you were barking) NS is a beautiful place. My Dad spent the summer there when I was 18 rebuilding the Allen's/Mitchel's Apple sauce plant there. My mom and I went there to visit him for his 50th birthday and had a lobster feast to end all lobster feasts. I even recall seeing the Northern Lights for the first time.

It was a trip I'll never forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A great Father's Day brunch is now ready for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I have never been to Wolfville, but it sounds great. If I work here at MUN for another 6 years, we can pay off all of our debts and be truly free. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, we just got a bus load of tourists on their way to see the 100th Anniversary of "Anne of Green Gables". I did not have the heart to tell them we were not located in PEI. Still, I convinced them that the doxies were Anne's dogs, and they were thrilled to have their pics taken with the group.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all.

Marc, you may wish to check out my site this morning. There is one picture there that may hold some interest for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall do this now. Off to spend some time with "my birdie".


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. That is Dach, who is up in Wabush, Labrador. Here is a pic of his dad, Zorro, who lives in Regina, SK. The owner's husband is a truck driver, and takes Zorro with him on runs to Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the icebergs are still with us. Notice the "face" in the center of the second pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am amazed with how "up-to-date" you are with your articles.


----------



## SINC

I do work hard to try and bring stories to my readers that they would not likely read anywhere else.

I also use urgent stories like the tomato health scare to reassure folks that we here in Canada are safe.

I even try to keep up to date on the doxie news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, the "doxie news" section is great. I'll keep sending you pics if you keep posting them on your site.


----------



## SINC

People love pet pics. Bring 'em on!


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some of my favorite doxie pics


----------



## mc3251

Hi guys....
I love dogs...they are so much more straightforward and loving than people.

Here are a couple of pix of my English Bulldog....


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pics of your bulldog.


----------



## mc3251

*oops*

she's a fair flower of bulldog femininity


----------



## Dr.G.

Bulldogs are so cute as pups.


----------



## mc3251

for sure. They are poster pups. When she was little we got mobbed every time we took her for a walk


----------



## Dr.G.

Our doxie pups are great around children since we had the neighborhood kids into our home for "puppy socialization" once the pups were up and moving about.


----------



## Dr.G.

mc, did you breed her yourself?


----------



## mc3251

I find myself mistrusting people who don't like animals. Not sure exactly why-it just feels wrong somehow.


----------



## mc3251

No. They are very difficult to breed, which is why there are very few BD puppy mills. All born by Caesarian.
/michael


----------



## Dr.G.

Michael, we have bred two litters of doxie pups, and kept two pups from each litter. 

I HATE puppy mills.


----------



## mc3251

That's pretty cool. We had a schnauser that (unbeknownst to my wife at the time) came from a puppy mill. She had Issues galore, including neurological stuff. It's a sad and evil thing how people treat animals in general. Puppy mills just treat them as product rather than life companions and sentient beings.


----------



## Dr.G.

When we sell our pups, we have a contract. We show their lineage 5 generations back. For the first litter, we had both the mother and father. For the second litter, the father was the CKC Standard Wirehaired Dachshund champ from 2005, and we had the same mother for both litters.


----------



## winwintoo

Here's a picture of my sister's cat. Some kids brought the mother to her door when they found it wandering on the street. Emily took it to the vet who proclaimed it to be in good health about 8 months old but guess what - in a few weeks you'll hav more cats than you know what to do with. 

This is the result:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute pic, Margaret. Here is Daisy and her second litter of pups in the same situation.


----------



## winwintoo

They are so cute!!

I'm not usually a pet person but my grandkids have a bunch of pets and I'm one of the few people their little dog will come near. Even their cats will climb on my lap to have a nap.

There is a strange light in the sky today - what do you suppose that means?

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Enjoyed viewing the large number of pictures in The Shang Gallery. I like the surprise of no advanced notice of what will be shown


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, if you were in our living room right now, there would be a few doxies trying to get right on your lap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I have loads of pics of the doxies, but don't want to overload one's senses.


----------



## SINC

More shots:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what are those little yellow birds?


----------



## SINC

Marc, those are the American Goldfinches that live in my wife's sister's garden in Windthorst, SK. Very common in southern SK. They were always around on the farm when I was growing up. That is the female in the centre, flanked by a pair of males in breeding plumage. By fall, the males look similar to the females.

Read about them here:

All About Birds: American Goldfinch


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Don. I saw one once in Georgia, where they live year-round. However, they don't come this far east .................... wise birds.


----------



## MaxPower

We are getting one heck of a storm right now. Thunder, Lightening, Hail, Wind. I'm just waiting for the twister.

I'll be going to bed soon as I have a 12 hour shift in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Warren. Sleep well. I was in a tornado in Waycross, GA, and one in Athens, GA. Hang in there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

I just checked the weather network and there is no tornado warnings. Just a severe thunder storm watch.

The light show is spectacular this evening though.


----------



## Sonal

We've had a few spectacular light shows around here too. It's calm right now, but Friday night was just crazy--lightening every few seconds. Have never seen this much lightening, nor so many electrical storms so close together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I trust that all survived last night's storms. Our mid-June buffet is now ready for your enjoyment.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and pouring rain here at 8AM.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Marc,
8 degrees here and a sunny day ahead. Hope you had a great weekend. We spend saturday and sunday at the Pigeon Lake, camped with our daughter and husband. Spent Saturday night and sunday catching Walleye. It was a great time and I hope to get out more this summer.
Well off to work I go, see you all tonight.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon jour, Guy. Still 8C and pouring rain. Wish we could send this to Halifax, where they need the rain to put out the forest fires.


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Got my site updated so I can watch the golf playoff this morning. I shall cheer for Rocco to see if we can tip the odds.

Marc, thanks for the circus item which I used this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. When I saw the video of it last night I thought I would send you some news clippings of the event.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, that Albert Einstein/MM pic is weird.


----------



## SINC

I take it you saw Bridget was "leading the pack" this morning too?


----------



## Dr.G.

Would you believe that I went right past that part. I usually scan down to the "Philosophies of Life" section first.


----------



## Ena

Good day all. Last day before I get to catch up on the gossip..err..go back to work 

Two weeks off went by too fast and of course the weather is improving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. You should vacation here ............... rain, drizzle and fog, day in and day out. Enjoy your day, however, where you are.


----------



## Dr.G.

SOS ............. Icebergs ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Icebergs off of the coast of Newfoundland still ............... and my wife and I just took possession of our "his and hers" boats. Go figure ..............

Can you guess which of the boats shall be named "Dr. G." and the other one "The Doxie Lady"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peace also to all those "missing souls" who no longer come to the cozy confines of The Shang.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Nite Marc... I mostly lurk as my hours are so different from everyone else's. "Peace" I'm finding a ltttle hard to find in the world these days, as my temper tends to gets out of hand I've been lurking. 

Know that some of your words have brought a measure of comfort. 

I'm trying to get a little online store started... this it is just the bare beginnings... I'm not sure where to go as yet. But please do have a peek:

http://www.cafepress.com/imagesfromtherim : CafePress.com


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice to be back among friends. Had an excellent weekend at my Dad's for Father's Day. He really enjoyed the Three Stooges DVD box set that I got him and we watched a few episodes together. Had time to fit in a round of golf. Weather held up nicely and relaxation was on the menu all three days.


----------



## Cameo

G'day all. Since I am on dial up at home I tend to sneak in here at work so sometimes I too am just a "lurker" and can't make my presence known. I too
agree that Dr G's words often have a calming and peaceful effect. I checked out
your little store Dreambird - very nifty stuff, different and unique I would think. I
love the Dahlia clock I think it said it was. Are these one of a kinds or would I be
able to purchase one at a later date? Are you making these yourself?

Have a good day all, remember that if I am not here then you are often in my thoughts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Steve. Love the Three Stooges.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## mc3251

good morning...I'm here too. I just don't have much time as I am just kind of waking up, doing a little art stuff and getting ready to go to my day job.
This seems like a good place to hang out, or at least to touch base from time to time. Seems like an oasis of calm. 
It gets pretty...er...enthusiastic out there on ehMac some days.
;>)


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I too am here, albeit quite late today. I had some coding problems with my new site this morning that took me three hours to figure out. Some days it can be real temperamental.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning all... at least on this side of the country...  Just enjoying some coffee, it's absolutely blue sky out there today and NO wind and 66ºF so far! There will likely be a T-Shower later... 

Thanks Jeanne (Cameo), hope I got the name right, I'm not the best, for having a look around my fledgling store. It looks sparse right now because I just opted to open the Basic Free version which means I can put any of the items they sell in there but with only one design on each... I've just been playing around seeing what might work. There's lots more... T-Shirts, hats, bags, doggie t-shirts... I think are cute. 

Yes the Sunset Dahlia wallclock is should be available now and in the future. I don't think I'll remove that design. I believe I may change the store to a Premium one... the fee is small and then I can add more designs for each item.

I provide the artwork... they (CafePress) take care of ordering, handling and shipping, returns and all that... it's included in the base price of the item. 

I've ordered things from another store there, no problem.


----------



## Bolor

I'm here too. Haven't had much to say lately so have been "lurking" too. Glad to see Margaret and Jeanne pop in once in a while. 
Your new site looks pretty good Don. Congrats!
Marc, it won't matter which of those two boats is yours. They both are quite nice.
I hope y'all have a good day ... hear?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. High tea shall be served in the Cafe Chez Marc at 4PM sharp today.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, it won't matter which of those two boats is yours. They both are quite nice." Bob, I think it makes a big difference.


----------



## Dreambird

Store URL changed: 

I upgraded to Premium, messed up the HTML about which I know nothing... duh!

http://www.cafepress.com/imagesfromtherim : CafePress.com


----------



## Dr.G.

"I too agree that Dr G's words often have a calming and peaceful effect." Thank you, Jeanne. I thought it was my herbal tea. 

Speaking of "calm", how are you two dogs treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone. Seems I missed high tea, but I was getting a massage... haven't had one of those in some time. I have a hunch I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## winwintoo

Meet Buffy. No this picture hasn't been photoshopped 

This was the first of the litter born to my sister's newly adopted cat. There are 5 in all - two orange, two black and Buffy who apparently couldn't make up his mind.

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Sonal, Mmm to the massage. Make me sleepy too. 

First day back at work went well. Didn't lose anyone when I was off so that was a relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, Buffy is so sweet.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Puts me in mind of that half-black/half-white episode of ST-TOS.


----------



## SINC

iJohnHenry said:


> Puts me in mind of that half-black/half-white episode of ST-TOS.


Sorry, but I guess I'm just not with it. That post meant NOTHING to me.

What's a "half-black/half-white episode of ST-TOS?"

Matter of fact the logic behind even making such a post escapes me as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Star Trek, The Original Series.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all,
Well it has been a few days, I can not believe how this place has grown on me. While away for the weekend I could not help, on several occasions wonder what was going on here. Have not had time until this evening to catch up. It has been neat going back through all these pages and playing catch up.
Thanks for being here.

Guy.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Matter of fact the logic behind even making such a post escapes me as well.


If you had seen that episode of Star Trek, the logic would be clearer.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Star Trek, The Original Series.


Thanks Marc, I can't imagine why people assume I would know that, never being a Star Trek fan.

Acronyms just don't cut it for me.


----------



## SINC

Thanks too Sonal, but the picture and the whole Star Trek thing never had any interest for me. 

Boring . . . :yawn:


----------



## iJohnHenry

FYI, it was, and still is, an excellent morality play on racism.


----------



## SINC

And FYI, I never did watch the program and never knew anything about it. Still don't and could care less.


----------



## Deep Blue

I'm a very indifferent visitor here. The Shang just doesn't get me going. 

I tried...


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> And FYI, I never did watch the program and never knew anything about it. Still don't and could care less.


Take an extra grumpy pill today, Don?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. In honor or our new visitors and those that might be grumpy, we have a grand breakfast awaiting those who seek comfort and tranquility. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Breakfast sounds good.

Elaine, not grumpy, just tired of some things.


----------



## Cameo

Deep Blue said:


> I'm a very indifferent visitor here. The Shang just doesn't get me going.
> 
> I tried...


That is what is wonderful with this world...........we are all different. Sorry that it
doesn't "fit" with you and I wish you all the best.

Guy...........I too find that - even during my absences, ( I am on dial up at home and don't always have time with everything I am doing to get online) I find that
my friends here and on my German Shepherd forum are often in my thoughts. It
is funny in a way and really neat how people I have never met are often the support that I go to when things are tough or I need to reach out to society. I am pretty much a loner, I like my own company (my kids and dogs and cats too LOL) and I don't really socialize much. But I am happy here.

Marc, the dogs are doing well and I am pleased with their progress. Shayla loves her Failte (she thinks of him as hers I am sure) and is a bad momma..........she lets him get away with murder, including standing on her, swiping her food, invading her space.............or she is smart enough to let me be the big bad disciplinarion guy while she looks like a living angel 

In progress still............but here is a sneak peek and please let me know what is good and what isn't so good

index cameocreations.ca -----------I don't know why the link shows like this???
Some pages are incomplete as of yet.....three more to go up in the next couple of days but keep clicking - there are about five that are up.

Don, I always liked Star Trek - the original ones..........because there was a definate caring between the characters...........the books that came after, which are other peoples stories, are truely wonderful. and racism was overcome, true.


----------



## Cameo

NASA - Solstice Moon Illusion

This is supposed to happen tonight!


----------



## Sitting Bull

Bonjour Marc, Good morning Don and a good morning to you as well Cameo,
I am sorry to hear that some members do not find the Shang a place that they can feel comfortable entering. It took me a while at first to feel comfortable and to open up a little bit. Maybe even step out of my comfort zone. But I am glad I did.
Have a great day all.
Guy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Was nice to wake up to sunny blue skies, as we have had some cloudy rainy weather the past few days.

Thanks for breakfast this morning Marc.

Deep Blue, sorry that you did not find The Shang to your liking, do drop by later perhaps. The door is always open.


----------



## Ena

Cameo, good job on the site. Front page does the job of wanting to see more pages.

I have a saying that I like people but in small doses


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Jeanne, Guy and Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we won't be able to see that moon here tonight in St.John's, since there is no let up of the fog and rain, but I have seen that before. It is an amazing sight.


----------



## screature

Good morning Marc, Don, Jeanne, Guy and Ann. Geesh, this is like the Waltons.

I have been away from the Shang for quite some time now. Can't even really say why. Probably a combination of being busy and grumpy. I certainly didn't want to bring my bad mood here. But summer is almost here, as well as my summer holidays so things are looking up. It took along time to catch up with what has been going on here at the Shang in my absence. Jeanne, those shots from the ultra light were great. So how does going up in an ultralight jive with a fear of heights? Just curious.

Margaret's, little Buffy is an absolute doll and I am more of a dog person than a cat person. She is so unusual. Nice to see all the pet photos, I will have to post some of our two "babies" Bailey and Maggie, when I am back home and have access to some photos.

Marc I am sorry to hear that you still haven't quite thawed out there yet, hopefully soon. We are very over cast and rainy here today so unfortunately I don't think we will be seeing the big moon, at least the celestial one.

Anyway just wanted to check in and say hiddy ho, I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Have just had the best sleep I've had in many months.... I highly recommend massages for all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, our cold Springs are a direct result of global warming. More icebergs coming our way means colder waters right off of our coast. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, yes, the massages and herbal tea at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies is an amazing way to rid your mind and body of all stress.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## Dr.G.

The massages we get here at Little Debbies Den o' Doxies is very Zen-like.


----------



## SINC

Just got the new signs installed on my Suzuki for my web site:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool sign, Don. Hopefully, people won't give you the birdie as you drive past them. We shall see.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Cool sign, Don. Hopefully, people won't give you the birdie as you drive past them. We shall see.


Or leave a nasty deposit.......................on your web site


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, we are wishing Don all of the good Karma he has earned for his website.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got this from an audition tape from someone trying out for this weekend's headline spot at the "What's up Dach?" comedy club.

"Listen for the bells...

Homer was in the fertilized egg business. He had several hundred young layers (hens) called "pullets," and 10 roosters to fertilize the eggs. He kept records, and any rooster not performing went into the soup pot and was replaced. This took a lot of time, so he bought some tiny bells and attached them to his roosters. Each bell had a different tone, so he could tell from a distance which rooster was performing. Now he could sit on the porch and fill out an efficiency report by just listening to the bells.

Homer's favorite rooster, old Butch, was a very fine specimen, but one morning he noticed old Butch's bell hadn't rung at all! When he went to investigate, he saw the other roosters were busy chasing pullets, bells-a-ringing, but the pullets, hearing the roosters coming, could run for cover. To Homer's amazement, old Butch had his bell in his beak, so it couldn't ring. He'd sneak up on a pullet, do his job and walk on to the next one. Homer was so proud of old Butch, he entered him in the County Fair and he became an overnight sensation among the judges. 

The result was the judges not only awarded old Butch the No-Bell Piece Prize, but they also awarded him the Pulletsurprise as well. Clearly old Butch was a politician in the making. Who else but a politician could figure out how to win two of the most highly coveted awards on our planet by being the best at sneaking up on the populace and screwing them when they weren't paying attention."

There was a postscript to the US voters who might be in the audience -- 

Vote carefully this year...the bells are not always audible.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Looks great Don,
You should get a few for the motor home as well, maybe able to write it off.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, good idea, but my neighbor's son tried that and got nailed by the CRA. They consider it a way of avoiding paying taxes on the revenues that might be forthcoming from this site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Sitting Bull said:


> Looks great Don,
> You should get a few for the motor home as well, maybe able to write it off.
> Guy.


Already thought of that Guy, but with the signs being magnetic, and the motor home being fiberglass, well, you get the problem, non?

I did get four spares though, just in case of pilferage which could happen.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc,


----------



## medic03

Evening everyone. Just returned from my vacation in BC. Funny to read back at the posts from the last two weeks and see talk about going through the Okanagan, and hot springs at Nakusp (was there last week). Don, we hit Kelowna at the right time this morning. We were from the new bridge to the airport in about 20 minutes. I think I shall put on a pot of some new icewine tea that I just picked up and try and settle into bed even though I am three hours behind and my body is saying it is dinner not bed time.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hey Don,
I have been wanting to ask you this for a while but was scared to look like ... you know a ,...beginner computer person, for lack of a better term. 
How did you get that fly to do what it does 
to the rest of you guy's, Don't laugh to hard.
Guy.


----------



## SINC

Welcome home Treena. Glad to hear you arrived safe and sound.


----------



## medic03

Thanks Don, not sure I am glad to be home. I had such a wonderful time out there I wish I had another week. Work calls though


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a Treena Special Buffet this morning, in recognition of her return to the warm and loving arms of The Shang.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Marc and welcome home Treena, nice to have you back among friends.

Looking forward to the weekend and hopefully get some Euro 2008 action in.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. More rain here today which we don't need after that 70mm in an hour on Tuesday.

On the other hand, the lawns are sure green.

Euro 2008 eh? Never did get my head around the game. Kinda like watching paint dry, but hey, each to their own. Gimme the CFL anytime. (Saskatchewan at Edmonton tonight.)


----------



## Cameo

Guy.......Don is a paid sponsor for the site so he can use animation. Once I have enough money to at least make it through the week and still have my bills paid then I will sponsor and put an animated german shepherd on mine.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Glad to hear you enjoyed your trip to BC, Treena.

I'm back home after a quick business trip to Alberta. Albeit I spent two nights in hotels instead of just one because I missed my flight home. I was able to catch a later one, but that meant I'd missed the last ferry home (and knew that would be the case when I was still in Calgary). One has to have a certain amount of flexibility and acceptance of 'stuff happens' to survive on the road without developing major stress issues. I had a nice chat with the pilot of the Westjet flight I caught (via Kelowna), and he was kind enough to notice and report to me that there wasn't much traffic on the roads when we were flying over my house on the route into Vancouver. 

Discovered a new back road - open only during the summer though - the portion of Hwy 40 which runs south from Hwy 1 through Kananaskis and then becomes 540 into Longview, where you can hook up with Hwy 22. Nice alternative to 22 through Bragg Creek if you're coming in from the West, want to avoid Calgary and want go south.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing how many of us have been flying around these days. Of course, I notice no one has come this far in Canada. Still, having flown from St.John's to Victoria, and then back again after a week's vacation, it does take 11-13 hours to undertake this coast to coast trip.


----------



## MLeh

I've been flying for a lot of years, Marc. And some of it wasn't even on a broom.

(and I've gone as far east as NL - just didn't stop until I got to the other side of the Atlantic. Flying over the pole means it's quicker to fly to London - 10 hours - from Vancouver than going to NL.)


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> I've been flying for a lot of years, Marc. And some of it wasn't even on a broom.


Just snorted my coffee all over my shirt. Luckily, none on the keyboard. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, it is quicker to fly from St.John's to London, England than from here to TO.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Euro 2008 eh? Never did get my head around the game. Kinda like watching paint dry, but hey, each to their own. Gimme the CFL anytime. (Saskatchewan at Edmonton tonight.)


I'm with you there Don. I always wonder how the players can't seem to score when there is a net the size of a football field long and as high as the CN tower with only one guy guarding the net. Boggles the mind. Heck, Hockey players do it with a net a fraction of that in soccer, a small puck and a goalie with huge pads on.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, Warren. Better hope nobody from that other thread sees this stuff.


----------



## MaxPower

I know. I'm just waiting for the flaming to start. 

I have to fake interest at the clinic when my patients start talking about the Euro.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I have to fake interest at the clinic when my patients start talking about the Euro.


Try my method when I'm at "the local':
:yawn: :yawn: :yawn:


----------



## MaxPower

That would make my patients feel like they are not worth anything. I made a commitment to myself that I would treat every patient fairly and to the best of my ability without them feeling like a number as do many doctors offices do. They are paying good money to be there and I am not going to herd them through like cattle and receive sub par treatment. Only when they talk about the Euro 2008. I'll make jokes to them like I hope Canada wins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a special this morning, flame grilled bacon and toast and sausages and the outside of the Cafe Chez Marc. Seems like some soccer hooligans took offense to the comments last night. Luckily, the doxies chased the group away from the Cafe before too much damage was done. Still, now we have all of this fresh flame broiled food to have with your morning meal. Enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

MaxPower said:


> ........my patients start talking about the Euro.


Okay I know there was reference to some schooling or something.......Warren, what is your occupation? I am soooo far out of touch with everyone here. 
Whatever it is you know I wish you the best.

Morning everyone. I left some different varieties of tea bags in the kitchen for anyone to try as well as some muffins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Good to see you up and around. Warren is in a fascinating and important occupation, physiotherapy, but I shall let him tell you the details.

How are you this morning, as well as your canine clan?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Time for a coffee while I plan my day.

OK, I'm done planning.

I'm doing nothing.


----------



## iJohnHenry

*Well!!!* That will not do, at all.

We'll have to put you to work, somehow.

beejacon


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I agree with iJH and MB. You have your website to work on, I could send you a few doxies to groom, there is the spindle business to oversee, and a RV to wash.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Top of the morning to you all,
What a great day it is shaping up to be. Went on a killer date last night with my wife. had a wonderful dinner at the river Cree casino. They had a prime rib buffet. And lots of other great goodies..
Today will be easy on the work load as well as the back. Might even be able to take the trailer out of storage and get it ready for the one or two short trips I might take this summer, not to mention the Osoyoos holiday in August.
Coffee is ready time to chat with the little woman and off to work I go.
I hope you all have a fantastic friday.
You to Don , even if you have nothing planned.... Yet.

Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy.


----------



## SINC

This one made me smile this morning . . .


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Marc,
Love to see those pictures of your dogs. I have a small friend as well. He is 12yrs old, and he is starting to give us some behavior problems.We are trying to figure out what we can do to change some of the patterns that he exhibits . Anyway pets sure become a part of ones life don't they?
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good one Don,
How many of us have actually thought of saying that or better yet have said it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. It might become a movement of teenagers, ready to overcome the "bondage" they experience in the homes of their parents.

YouTube - Pete Seeger - We shall overcome


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, dogs are pack animals and do best in the company of other dogs.


----------



## Cameo

index............cameocreations.ca

Opinions? Not all links work yet........


----------



## Dr.G.

Great start, Jeanne. Love the top pic of the flowers, and the three sample galley sheets.


----------



## SINC

Very well done Jeanne. Professional indeed. I should have got you to design my site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, any suggestions you could make about our site would be appreciated. We have someone else design the site, with our pictures. I am not pleased at the selection of some of the pics my wife sent to our person who is formatting the site. Merci.

HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Bonsoir marc,
See you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another foggy day outside here in St.John's means a great Saturday brunch inside here at the Cafe Chez Marc. All of your favorites are here for your enjoyment.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you today?


----------



## screature

Cameo said:


> index............cameocreations.ca
> 
> Opinions? Not all links work yet........


Hi Jeanne,

I visited your website from the link you provided. It looks quite nice and should serve your market well.

I have a few more technical comments to make that I felt were are a little too "detailly" to post at the Shang, so I tried to PM you with them but when I did I couldn't because your mailbox is too full to receive any more PMs, so I hope you don't mind I am posting them here after all.

In your navigation bar there is a bit of a problem with your links when they are clicked on, the link text changes position on many of the links by a pixel or two in varying directions. If you haven't noticed this, look closely as you click around on the various links and watch the other links, you will see that they move.

They all should really stay in exactly the same position as you click around because the movement of the links becomes distracting to viewing the pages, i.e. your eye is drawn away from what should be the primary point of interest; the new page that has loaded.

I see that you are using image maps for your links and this could be why this is happening. You need to be very exact with your position coordinates.

If you know CSS it is the better way to go for creating your links.

It aids your navigation to have a hover state for your links, usually just a subtle change in colour is good enough to let the user know that they are indeed over the link and it is now clickable. I know the pointer changes to a hand also indicates this, but a "highlighting" of the link really emphasizes this. You can use any number of methods to achieve the emphasis, the colour shift is just a very simple straight forward method.

The Home link should as a general rule of navigation be at the top of your navigation bar. The reason for this is because logically the home page is the first page a user comes to and so is instinctively at the top level of navigation. (I actually had to look around for the Home link my self, because it wasn't where I "expected" it to be.) You will find that many sites today have done away with the Home link altogether and simply make their logo clickable and that it what returns the user to the home page.

Lastly copyright should be spelled as I just did because it indicates rights as opposed to writing. You can also simply use, © 2008 Cameo Creations, just to keep things simple.

So there are my "nit picky" comments, but in this business details really do matter for putting your best foot forward. I realize you are still in the "draft" phase and you may have picked up on these details yourself, but being that I noticed them, I thought I would pass them along. Good luck with your venture, all the best,

Steve


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see that there are no doxie pics in your web site today ............ just that strange looking cat. I could send you a pic of an albino doxie if you are short of doxie pics? Actually, it is a "terripoo" mix called Max that thought he was a doxie since we got so many after he grew up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, just remember that Jeanne has two German Sheppard dogs ............. trained attack dogs ...................... trained to kill on command ..............


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Don and Marc.

Had a busy week. I'm not used to working 12 hours at the clinic and then come home and work on my business. By the end of the week I am beat. I was in bed by 9 last night and woke up at 8 this morning.

Jeanne, I am on my clinical placement right now, finishing up to become a Physiotherapy Assistant. So far I am finding it very rewarding. A far better career choice than my last career.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, just remember that Jeanne has two German Sheppard dogs ............. trained attack dogs ...................... trained to kill on command ..............


Pretty scary  . It is my hope that she will understand that I am trying to be helpful and constructive. I have been in the Graphic Design business for about 18 years and the devil really is in the details with what we do, so at the risk of offending, I felt the need to point these things out. Whenever I put a website up I, have a "team" that I call on to got to it and pick it apart (if they can  ) and if they find anything that isn't working or isn't right I am always grateful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I was just kidding with you. Jeanne is open-minded and a fine person. However, if you make any comments about the pics at HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS you shall have more than yours truly to answer to .................... our attack doxies fear no living creature on earth. Just a word of caution. 

Seriously, any comments about the site would be appreciated, in that some of the pics my wife took and were included on the site are blurry and not very good.


----------



## MLeh

screature said:


> It is my hope that she will understand that I am trying to be helpful and constructive. I have been in the Graphic Design business for about 18 years and the devil really is in the details with what we do, so at the risk of offending, I felt the need to point these things out. Whenever I put a website up I, have a "team" that I call on to got to it and pick it apart (if they can  ) and if they find anything that isn't working or isn't right I am always grateful.


I'm sure Jeanne understands.

Fresh eyes are always nice when you've been working on something a long time and making myriad adjustments. I'd love for you to look at my corporate website once the latest upgrades are done. I trust my designer, and he's good at details, but it never hurts to have the response from someone who hasn't seen the site before and who knows what is possible and what isn't.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. Good points re the "fresh eyes" approach.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, I was just kidding with you. Jeanne is open-minded and a fine person. However, if you make any comments about the pics at HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS you shall have more than yours truly to answer to .................... our attack doxies fear no living creature on earth. Just a word of caution.
> 
> Seriously, any comments about the site would be appreciated, in that some of the pics my wife took and were included on the site are blurry and not very good.


I figured as much Marc, but I just wanted to be sure my intentions were understood. I have been to your site in the past and nothing "jumped" out at me but I will go back and have a closer look.


----------



## screature

MLeh said:


> I'm sure Jeanne understands.
> 
> Fresh eyes are always nice when you've been working on something a long time and making myriad adjustments. I'd love for you to look at my corporate website once the latest upgrades are done. I trust my designer, and he's good at details, but it never hurts to have the response from someone who hasn't seen the site before and who knows what is possible and what isn't.


That is certainly my experience Elaine. Sometimes we are so intimate with our own creations we can't see the flaws whereas a fresh set of eyes can spot them straight away. I would be more than happy to be fresh set of eyes for your site when it is ready.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, I was just kidding with you. Jeanne is open-minded and a fine person. However, if you make any comments about the pics at HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS you shall have more than yours truly to answer to .................... our attack doxies fear no living creature on earth. Just a word of caution.
> 
> Seriously, any comments about the site would be appreciated, in that some of the pics my wife took and were included on the site are blurry and not very good.


Hi Marc, I just finished having a thorough look around the site and it is generally very well put together, very clean and the navigability is very good.

The only real issues are, as you said, that the picture quality in some cases is a little lacking. The one that I would be most concerned about is the one of Rootie that is on the home page as it also stays there while visiting the whole site. It really should be replaced as even with extensive Photoshop work it would never be a very clear and sharp picture. You have some other photos on the site that would be much better in its place.

I don't know if you have access to Photoshop or how good you or your wife's Photoshop skills are but most of the blurry and also dark images could be improved quite a bit with some Photoshop work. The blurry photos could be sharpened quite a bit using the right techniques without degrading the overall picture quality. The built in filters for achieving this are alright, but a professional can use advanced techniques which will provide you with much better results.

Additionally, in some of the photos details are lacking in the shadow areas which again can be improved with Photoshop.

If you would like some help in the "Photoshopping" of these "problem photos" I would be more than happy to help free of charge. Just let me know.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all,

Steve - I thank you for your comments and glad you posted them. That was the purpose of showing the pages right now. Since you are a designer obviously then your comments are all the more valuable and I sincerely thank you. 

I have just been doing the design work and my partner has been putting it up. I know he isn't using style sheets and he has done some readjustments last night but I will forward your post to him and we will see what he can do. I agree about the placement stuff - I originally had the home button above the cat is small type.
I don't think any one person thinks of everything.

Rainy out today so going to work on sorting this house and I do have some more pages to work on......going to redo my business cards as well to match the layout of the site. Plus a newsletter for the photography club to put forth and a flyer to design for it as well so should be a busy day. Pups are horsing around pouncing on each other at the moment so they are happy - although of course the cat is not


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, just remember that Jeanne has two German Sheppard dogs ............. trained attack dogs ...................... trained to kill on command ..............


Yup - you will be licked to a slow death within thirty seconds of entry!!!


----------



## Cameo

Warren - I am glad that you are happy. We should all feel rewarded from what we do and a feeling of accomplishment is wonderful. We only have one life to live and it would be a shame to sit back on our rockers when we are old and feel like it was all for nothing.


----------



## Cameo

MLeh said:


> I'm sure Jeanne understands.
> 
> Fresh eyes are always nice when you've been working on something a long time and making myriad adjustments. I'd love for you to look at my corporate website once the latest upgrades are done. I trust my designer, and he's good at details, but it never hurts to have the response from someone who hasn't seen the site before and who knows what is possible and what isn't.



Yes, I am grateful. First impressions are important - whether it is in person or from something visual like a website. I could have used a template or had someone else design it - but felt that it was another avenue to show what I can do buy designing my own.


----------



## screature

Hi Jeanne, I am happy to be of help, you are right no one person can think of everything, many heads are almost always better than one.

Sounds like your puppies are like mine. They would lick you to death before anything else.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The one that I would be most concerned about is the one of Rootie that is on the home page as it also stays there while visiting the whole site. It really should be replaced as even with extensive Photoshop work it would never be a very clear and sharp picture." Thanks, Steve. This is EXACTLY what I told my wife, but that is HER favorite pic or Rootie, which she took. I might pass this comment on to her .............. or not ................ depends upon her mood. If SHE gets angry at you, you had better hope that you have a pack of doxie pups all around you or you are one dead dude. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yup - you will be licked to a slow death within thirty seconds of entry!!!" True. I can't see Shayla as very aggressive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Casey was the only pup we had that did not respond well to attack dog training. We even teamed him up with Jack, but he always seemed timid. He is a great show dog, but does not have much of the killer instinct.


----------



## Dr.G.

We need a headliner for tonight's "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club show. Anyone feel overly funny today???


----------



## Dr.G.

Dora Dumplemeyer and her Darling Dancing Doxies had to cancel, so we are in a real jam. Anyone feel funny?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Go ahead .......... make our day .............. make us laugh. Someone ....... anyone ................


----------



## Bolor

Hmmmm ... all's quiet on the western (and eastern) front(s) this evening. I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. All quiet on the eastern front. 11C, a bit of fog, no wind and no noise .............. and I live in the center of St.John's, and not out in the country.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

It is looking to be a gloomy day today. I've put the coffee and tea on and the French toast will be ready when you are.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Coffee and French toast sounds great. I have some special Quebec maple syrup for anyone who likes their syrup fresh.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, Marc. French toast eh? Yum. Got to run update my site.


----------



## MaxPower

It's ready when you are.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Warren. Fresh blueberries would be nice on this French toast as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. You work harder now in retirement than you did when you were working. I guess will all of your readers demanding more and more pics/stories about doxies, it is tough to keep up to date. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

Ask and ye shall receive Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Warren. How are your studies coming along?


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for asking Marc. 

My school portion is now complete after 8 months. After all is said and done I figure I averaged about a 93.5%. Now I am completing my 325 hour clinical placement. I'm at a sports medicine clinic, but we deal with musculoskeletal injuries of ally types and of all ages.

An absolutely fascinating and rewarding career when you see someone's pain gone or when they walk out of the clinic without any aids.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, sports medicine, according to a PT I spoke to in Victoria, BC, is one of the fastest growing professions in North America. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"LAS VEGAS, Nevada (AP) -- Candid footage of Marilyn Monroe on the set of her last completed film brought in $60,000 at an auction of movie memorabilia Saturday. The two reels of silent, 8-millimeter color film shot on the set of "The Misfits" had been expected to draw starting bids of between $10,000 and $20,000.

Actress Marilyn Monroe's last film was "The Misfits"; she died soon after its release." 

I could not resist. I bought this for Don, since his birthday is tomorrow. Would anyone like to chip in for the card?


----------



## Bolor

Many happy returns for tomorrow, Don ... in case I don't make it in to the shang.


----------



## SINC

Actually the big day is Wednesday the 25th, but early is fine Bob. I'll be 64.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mea Culpa. I have my calendar marked on the 23rd, but that means it's "The Week of Don", which goes from the 23rd to the 29th. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, there goes the surprise element of Don's birthday bash.


----------



## winwintoo

The crisis is over!! I can relax now. My son brought back my portable air conditioner - I guess he got tired of hearing me whine about the confusion surrounding installation in this building. I have installed it myself and it's quickly lowering the temp and my temper   

Happy Birthday Don, in case I'm not around later in the week. My own birthday was a few weeks ago and it gave me cause to reflect on how fast time flies.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Margaret. Glad you are now cool and relaxed.

So, how has Life been treating you lately?

A happy belated birthday.


----------



## winwintoo

Life has been good. Still working but I have a really good boss - my son - so there's no stress there. Summer is coming so I hope to spend more time with the grand kids.

No big vacation plans, I prefer to "homecation" so maybe someone will stop here for a visit.

Now that it's cool in here, I might never leave   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

This is good news, Margaret. Stay warm and healthy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to pull the pin early tonight, and call it a day. With the Week of Don upon us in a couple of hours (here in St.John's) there is much to do for our friend Donald Sinclair. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Son number once who just bought a house in Sackville NS and works in Halifax is arriving at 9:30 a.m. tomorrow.

His son (and our grandson) arrives at 1:45 p.m. from Fort McMurray.

Our niece arrives tomorrow evening.

Youngest son and wife expecting their firstborn this week as well.

Gonna be a great week at the SINC hacienda!


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Lets get some coffee and tea ready for all this morning to kick of the week. Have been taking a couple of days off from the computer over the weekend, so looks like its time to play catch up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun rose at 5:04AM here in St.John's, markiing the start of The Week of Don. Bon fete, Don, and to all the ships at sea.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I trust that you shall be at the gala event for Don tomorrow night? We hope for at least 1000 people to show up. We have fireworks at 10PM as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Gotta run and shave shower, then off to the airport. Then to the bus terminal. Later . . .


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello ............. goodbye, Don. I trust that you won't be late for your party tomorrow in The Cafe Chez Marc. So far, over 12,000 people have sent in their RRVPs.


----------



## Cameo

Well,

My big bad mean german shepherds kidnapped the kitten.
They bust into the bedroom where said kitten was residing and
physically swiped the little grey furball. They hid it in the corner
of the living room where it was rescued from big bad german shepherds.
Unhurt, wet, unafraid, the kitten was introduced nicely to the naughty dogs
and told that it was NOT an interactive chew toy after all and returned to
it's sanctuary in the bedroom.


Now, since it was Shayla who had tried gently to pick the kitten off my
hands the day before I believe that she is the main culprit in this crime.
She couldn't pick the kitten up by the neck like she tried to as the kitten
is too small.
Of course the two dogs are now complete partners in crime in my household
and nothing is sacred any longer 

Seriously, kitten wasn't even scared.........it cannot get down the stairs
by itself and I was in the office and it didn't even squeak during it's adventure.

Sigh, my life is an adventure.


Good Monday all


----------



## SINC

One mission down and one to go. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, that is a happy ending to the story. It might not have had a similar ending had it been a few of our doxies. The pups would love to play with a kitten, but some of the older dogs would view it as a trespasser.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mission control, Don has landed.


----------



## Dr.G.

In remembrance of George Carlin, the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club will have an open mike for any and all who want to do some of GC's old routines.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, Jeanne, et al. No fighting or eating each other. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Well the BBQ is done and we are all on the patio.

Methinks it was a fine day.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi Don,
Sorry if I am a bit late, but I just want to wish you and your family a fantastic week.
being with family is such an awesome treat. I know that I sometimes take it for granted.
If I understood correctly... a grandchild sometime this week also?
Best regards Don, 

Guy.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Guy. Got a picture of Mom to be tonight, but left the camera in the motor home where the boys are sleeping. One left Halifax at 4:00 a.m. our time and was up two hours before that so, bedded down early by our standards. Photos tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is going to be a gala "Week of Don". Kudos and mazel tov, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have a light buffet this morning, so that we might put on the gala birthday celebrations for our own Don Sinclair, who is going to be 64 ............. or 73 ............. or 87 ................... I forget. Paix, mes amis.

Please bring your special invites for the "By Invitation Only" celebration in Don's new RV. It's a new Featherlite, exactly like this one but in SK Roughrider green. Please don't be late because we want this to be a surprise. Ann has convinced Don that we are getting him a tie ........ or a doxie pup ............. I forget. 

World's most expensive RV debuts for $2.5 million


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast this morning Marc. I will be ready for the celebration.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Had just a super day yesterday and expect another winner today. And for the record Marc, it's 64 tomorrow.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
great breakfast Marc, looking forward to the Gala. That is one heck of a ride hope he finds it to his taste? He may not like the door handles on the inside. But as a gift he may accept it the way it is.
Anyway have a great day all.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve, Don and Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

64 ............ got it. 64 64 64 64 64 .............. commit it to memory ................. 64 64 64 ...................


----------



## Sonal

I have a little ditty that will help you Marc.

When I get older losing my hair 
Many years from now 
Will you still be sending me a valentine 
Birthday greetings, bottle of wine? 
If I'd been out till quarter to three 
Would you lock the door? 
Will you still need me, will you still feed me 
When I'm sixty-four?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Sonal. However, I have many years to go until I hit Don's age. Still, I find my memory goes towards the end of each semester. Intersession ends tomorrow and Summer session starts on Monday.

64 64 64 64 64


----------



## Dr.G.

And the week of Don keeps rolling on.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall not be on early tomorrow morning, in that I have to pick up Don's surprise RV. It was airlifted via jumbo transport so as not to get the tires dusty. Thus, someone else may need to get the coffee brewing. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just some coffee, tea and a light buffet breakfast. The Week of Don rolls on ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday Don!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc.

And a very Happy Birthday to you Don.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, Warren.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR DOOONNNN!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUU!!!!!!


----------



## overkill

Happy birthday Don! Have not had a beer for breakfast, but in your honour I shall proceed  Cheers to many more!


----------



## Sitting Bull

Happy Birthday Don,
It has been nice meeting you here and thanks for all the help yo have given me since my arrival.
Hope you have an awesome day.
Guy.


----------



## SINC

Gooe morning all and thanks for all the good wishes. You are one great group of people. Beer for breakfast eh Steve? Well why not? the Big Valley Jamboree is just over a month away and not only do I have to practice having beer for breakfast, I also attend the "Bulls for breakfast" rodeo every morning I am there.


----------



## Ena

Don, best wishes for a very Happy Birthday and good health in the coming year.


----------



## MLeh

I'll join in the chorus of "happy birthday" to Don.

You seem to be getting younger every year, Don.


----------



## medic03

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DON! Do you have a new baby to share your birthday? So what are you doing to celebrate?


----------



## SINC

Thanks Ann, Elaine and Treena, and no, no new baby yet. Due today though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Be sure to be at the Cafe Chez Marc for Don's surprise party. I can't wait to see the expression on his face when he sees his new RV. He will be able to take it to the Big Valley Jamboree and be the envy of one and all.


----------



## winwintoo

Happy birthday Don.

May the worst days of the coming year be like the best days of the previous one  

Ps. don't forget to fill out application form for your old age pension   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, Don is only 64. OAP does not kick in until 65 (I think), and, if the truth be known, Don shall never be considered an "old man".


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Happy birthday Don.
> 
> May the worst days of the coming year be like the best days of the previous one
> 
> Ps. don't forget to fill out application form for your old age pension
> 
> Margaret


Thanks smarty pants, but that application doesn't get filled out until December.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cue Don's music "Forever Young".

YouTube - ROD STEWART ~ Forever Young


----------



## SINC

Actually, Don's all time fav song is this one by John Lee Hooker and Bonnie Raitt:

YouTube - JOHN LEE HOOKER AND BONNIE RAITT


----------



## Bolor

I'd like to add my name to the chorus of Happy Birthday wished to Don. Try as you may, you'll never catch me . May all your days be happy ones.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Try as you may, you'll never catch me .


Well Bob, as we westerners well know, "try" is all a steer can do anyhow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don will "dance on our graves" as they say in Georgia. He will outlive us all.


----------



## Sonal

Chiming in to say Happy Birthday to Don!

For your birthday, I will be flying into your province... unfortunately, it will be at midnight and I will be leaving it right away, but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, you must stop by and have some birthday cake. Everything happens at about 6PM Don's time.


----------



## Dreambird

Dropping in to wish Don a Happy Birthday as well...


----------



## Dr.G.

Get ready, everyone. Ann is going to bring Don in any minute. He thinks he is getting a tie. Wait until he sees the RV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Suprise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, everyone is having a grand time. I hope the birthday boy is happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I shall let the night owls stay up with Don until the wee hours of the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Just finished a huge "Chinese" birthday dinner.

I'm stuffed.

Nap time.

Be hungry again in an hour or so though, won't I?


----------



## iJohnHenry

Woof, Don's birthday dinner was TOO much.

Who's idea was it to have it at The Keg. I always over-eat there.

Double Bristol Cream.
Bacon-wrapped fillet, medium-rare.
Rice pillaf.
Rolls.
Keg-sized Wolf Blass yellow label cabernet sauvignon.
Apple crumble, with ice cream.
Coffee.

And I really appreaciate Marc picking-up the tab for everyone.

Too bad The Mayor is so damn cheap.

beejacon


----------



## SINC

Actually, the mayor has been rather giving to me over the past year. So much so that I renewed my Sponsoring Membership today, even though it is not due.

I always wonder why we who do are in the minority, and the majority who don't, enjoy the same privileges?


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. The whatever you want buffet is ready for your enjoyment and there is some fresh brewed coffee and tea as well.

As a health care professional I found this interesting:

A study conducted by UCLA's Department of Psychiatry has revealed that the kind of face a woman finds attractive on a man can differ depending on where she is in menstrual cycle.

For example: If she is ovulating, she is attracted to men with rugged and masculine features. However, if she is menstruating, or menopausal, she tends to be more attracted to a man with duct tape over his mouth and a large spear lodged in his chest while he is on fire.

No further studies are expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Thanks for the coffee. It was quite the party last night. Don was thrilled with his RV.


----------



## Cameo

HAHA - there are just certain "times" that you don't fool around with us!..


Don - I am not sure I understand your comment entirely. I know the meaning I took from it but would like you to clarify before I make a comment please .
Hope you enjoyed your day.

Have a good one all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Warren, I read that story with great interest as well. Interesting how they find that kind of stuff out.

Jeanne, yes I had a great day. As for my comment, I simply meant that buying a membership does not give us special privileges over others and wondered why it didn't. Maybe it didn't come out that way? I guess using animation in your avatar is about it, other than an e-mail addy I don't need. I buy one because I believe it helps to ensure this forum will always be here for all to use.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Marc, load up the car, and get started. 

wienerfest dachshund dachsie doxie hot dogs games picnic ontario canada


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, looks like it's going to be a grand time.


----------



## Cameo

I wonder why myself.........though I am jealous of your animation LOL. I am still on my hamster wheel so no extra expenses til I can make my present ones. 

Four more pages til I am done with the website for now........but I am going to start my advertising. Still scared out of my pants LOL!


----------



## Cameo

uh - is it allright to post my website in my signature? I will have to send the Mayor a question.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, there are many who use their sig to post their website addy. I don't think it is anything that requires permission from the mayor. Just look through some threads and you will see all kinds of commercial websites included in sigs.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I just had a conversation in the laundry room with one of my neighbours. She was complaining about her aches and pains and bemoaning the fact that I seem to get around so easily while it's a struggle for her to walk without aids.

She looks about 65 so I was tempted to tell her to suck it up, but then we got on the subject of ages and she revealed that she's _*only*_ 93  Moreover her sister who also lives in this building is 95 and also walks under her own power and beat the snot out of me in cribbage.

The moral of the story - I'll let you write it yourself   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Alas, poor Margaret. I knew her Horatio .............. back when she was young.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did you know that Don is 9.1428571 in doxie dog years??? It's true .......... you could look it up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, check out Don's site at St. Albert's Place . He has just been named "The Doxies Picture Site of the Week" by the Dachshund Club of America. Kudos to Don.

Welcome to DCA


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, PETA is after Don because of the doxie pup on the bun pic, but we all know it was just a joke.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My mind is numb from grading. Kazak reminded me in "The Poster Below Me" thread that I was nearing 30,000 posts. I think I had memorable things to write for posting #10,000 and some thoughful things to say for posting #20,000. Not sure if I am very creative right now to write anything memorable or thoughtful. Maybe something hopeful?

We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Paix, mes amis. Peace to all of my friends and family here in The Shang.


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations on posting number 30K Marc. Of course you are well past that, but we won't mention that computer glitch where a bunch of your posts went missing.


----------



## SINC

Yes indeed Warren, a stunning achievement for Marc.

Be a while before I catch him though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our Friday morning breakfast buffet is now ready for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

Morning......dragging my feet today for some reason.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF for sure!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne and Steve. Coffee should help you all. Hot and strong ............... just right to get you moving in the morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone.

I was moving early today and have the site updated. Thanks for the item Marc, it fit well with "my kind of news.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Don, I just had a conversation in the laundry room with one of my neighbours. She was complaining about her aches and pains and bemoaning the fact that I seem to get around so easily while it's a struggle for her to walk without aids.
> 
> She looks about 65 so I was tempted to tell her to suck it up, but then we got on the subject of ages and she revealed that she's _*only*_ 93  Moreover her sister who also lives in this building is 95 and also walks under her own power and beat the snot out of me in cribbage.
> 
> The moral of the story - I'll let you write it yourself
> 
> Margaret


Margaret: that story reminds me of my grandmother. I was visiting her and she was telling me about how she had to go over and help one of her neighbour-friends with cleaning and canning because the neighbour just wasn't up to it anymore. As my grandmother said "She _is_ in her seventies now." And I just looked at her and said "And you're in your nineties."

(My mother, who is now 80, is commonly mistaken for someone 20 years younger, due to both mental and physical traits. I can only hope the genes carry on.)


----------



## screature

A Happy Belated Birthday to Don! It has been some time since my last visit to the Shang so I had some "catching up" to do and read what has been going on and I see that I missed Don's Birthday, so I wanted to extend my best wishes as well.

I am on holidays right now and my wife has issued the edict "Just step away from the computer!!" so I have not been able to be by as much as I would like. She is out shopping right now so "when the cats away..."

I hope everyone is enjoying their summer and that it has in fact arrived for everyone (read Marc). I will try and steal some time here and there to pop in and catch up, but I think for my health and well being i.e. "if I know what is good for me" I will not be by the Shang very often for the next little while. ( just kidding about the wrath of my wife, no physical harm would come to me  , but we must keep our home fires burning).


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I thought you would like that piece. It was an amazing event, and very lucky that no one was at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I would not suggest trying to read all of the postings in The Shang. Enjoy your summer ............. and Fall ................ and Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

CBS News Video - Top Stories and Video News Clips at CBSNews.com

I really like Andy Rooney and thought I would share a favorite clip of his with you all, my Shang family. Helps to make it even more meaningful when I say "paix, mes amis" to all of you. Peace, my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight, at the grand opening of The Shangri-la Opera House, we have a touring group from England, who will do "HMS Pinafore" by Gilbert and Sullivan.

YouTube - HMS Pinafore - For he is an Englishman


----------



## SINC

Andy Rooney I liked and that was a special one.

Sorry, but G & S, HMS Pinafore or any other artsy fartsy production leaves me cold.

Now CFL football is another story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you missed a grand opening. I think you would like next week's show -- "Rigoletto" by Verdi. 

YouTube - Rigoletto La Dona e mobile


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the week after that will be "Carmen" by Bizet. 

YouTube - CARMEN Prelude Bizet Berlin Philarmonic Abbado


----------



## iJohnHenry

I might enjoy The Pirates Of Penzance, but only if the Sergeant is double-jointed.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, you can lead us in tomorrow night's sing along ......... if you can speak quickly enough. We shall see.

YouTube - Pirates of Penzance Sing Along: Major-General's Song


----------



## iJohnHenry

I *am* the very model of a modern major general.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, then you shall lead us all in song tomorrow night. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I absolutely love this vignette in the movie.

Danny Kaye The Policeman's Song lyrics


----------



## iJohnHenry

But this one, with Tony Azito at the lead, is priceless.



> PIRATES: (very loud)
> With cat-like tread,
> Upon our prey we steal;
> In silence dread,
> Our cautious way we feel.
> No sound at all!
> We never speak a word;
> A fly's foot-fall
> Would be distinctly heard--
> 
> POLICE:
> (softly) Tarantara, tarantara!
> 
> PIRATES:
> So stealthily the pirate creeps,
> While all the household soundly sleeps.
> 
> Come, friends, who plough the sea,
> Truce to navigation;
> Take another station;
> Let's vary piracee
> With a little burglaree!
> 
> Come, friends, who plough the sea,
> Truce to navigation;
> Take another station;
> Let's vary piracee
> With a little burglaree!
> 
> SAMUEL:
> (distributing implements to various members of the gang)
> Here's your crowbar and your centrebit,
> Your life-preserver -- you may want to hit!
> Your silent matches, your dark lantern seize,
> Take your file and your skeletonic keys.
> 
> POLICE:
> Tarantara!
> 
> PIRATES:
> With cat-like tread
> 
> POLICE:
> Tarantara!
> 
> PIRATES:
> In silence dread,
> 
> (Enter KING, FREDERIC and RUTH)
> ALL (fortissimo).
> 
> With cat-like tread,
> Upon our prey we steal;
> In silence dread,
> Our cautious way we feel.
> 
> No sound at all!
> We never speak a word;
> A fly's foot-fall
> Would be distinctly heard--
> 
> Come, friends, who plough the sea,
> Truce to navigation;
> Take another station;
> Let's vary piracee
> With a little burglaree!
> 
> With cat-like tread,
> Upon our prey we steal;
> In silence dread,
> Our cautious way we feel.


----------



## SINC

It's all Greek to me. Never did find any of that kind of stuff even remotely stimulating. (At least I'm honest about it.  )


----------



## iJohnHenry

Awe, come on, this is priceless stuff.

YouTube - Pirates of Penzance - When the foeman bares his steel


----------



## SINC

No "awe" in it either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our regular Saturday breakfast/brunch is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, we should get you to headline tonight at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. Anyone who likes Danny Kaye can't go wrong with our crowds. I am sure that Don will like your act, since he likes Red Skelton, who had the same sort of innocent, non-violent, non-obscenity sort of humor as did Danny Kaye.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, how are you this fine day?

Done with my site for the day, so now I can turn to wondering if we will again become grandparents today. The doc said yesterday he didn't think so. Hmmm, seems the calculations are a bit off. Either that or it's another stubborn Scot due to arrive soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good luck on the grandparent undertaking. An early "mazel tov" to one and all in the Sinclair clan.


----------



## Dr.G.

No doxie pics in this "my birdie" edition, but I liked the idea of the poll re the beard. I voted for a regrowth of the beard. Made him look younger and more distinguished.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Done with my site for the day, so now I can turn to wondering if we will again become grandparents today. The doc said yesterday he didn't think so. Hmmm, seems the calculations are a bit off. Either that or it's another stubborn Scot due to arrive soon.


Don, if I may offer some advice: change the expected due date in your brain to 'August' and then go do something else. 

According to the doctors, my daughter was supposed to be born on October 25th. I told people 'November', which kept them from harassing me too much in October. When November 1st came, it became rather irritating to have people inquiring, seemingly every minute, as to when the baby would be born. She wasn't born for TWO MORE WEEKS.

I'm sure you're all excited, but there is NOTHING more irritating to an expectant mother than to hear the words "haven't you had that baby yet"? 

Just words of experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, that is sage advice to our sage-master Don. I am trying to get him to drink decaf coffee and herbal tea, and to sleep in later in the day, but to no avail.


----------



## SINC

Good advice Elaine, but I should note here that I am bright enough to have never asked Holly when, or if or anything. I just sit back and watch. 

Marc, David's beard poll is a good thing but he depends on my site to get him enough votes to matter. Although he is a fine fellow and writer, he does not have the following I do. He is the chap who replaced my column in the paper and writes for them still.

He used to be an editor on the Calgary Herald among other large papers during his career and is now the exec director of the Alberta Union of Public Employees.


----------



## MLeh

Don: tell your friend David it's not the beard, or lack thereof. It's the glasses.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, they are kind of retro aren't they Elaine?


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, people who live in stone houses should not throw glasses ........... or something like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I just sit back and watch." Cool. Back when my children were born, fathers were not allowed in the delivery room. There, they let in grandparents.


----------



## MLeh

Fortunately my house is wood frame construction.


----------



## Dr.G.

We in the Glassman household do not throw stones .......... or doxies.


----------



## Ena

In my house we don't stow thrones  Punchline from a joke that I can't remember.

Sad week at work with the loss of a resident that I knew for a long time. Used to work with her before she retired. 

On the bright side looks like we can ditch the socks in the Birkenstocks with decent weather finally here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, would you like a headline slot at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club?

With the fog rolling in now, and back in single digits, socks are getting put on next to the woodstove.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Was that something to do with the missing throne of Scotland??


----------



## SINC

Youngest son Matt just called to say that they are at home "timing contractions". Stay tuned.


----------



## MLeh

Ena said:


> On the bright side looks like we can ditch the socks in the Birkenstocks with decent weather finally here.


Would that make them Birkent?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Here's looking at you, kid." (so said Humphrey Bogart to Don's soon-to-be new grandchild.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Had a grand time at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. Great local headliners from here in The Shang. What laughs. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

No news to report since the last bulletin and I ain't askin', Elaine. 

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, and goodluck, Don.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I do hope you enjoyed my rendition of Poor Wandering One.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, it was a classic rendition.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now it is REALLY time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## medic03

Good Morning everyone. Was up a bit early so there are fresh rolls on the side board with strong coffee and tea. Off to a friends wedding today. I am assuming the role of wedding planner so I have a lot of work ahead of me. It will be a painful day though as I had a bit of a mishap yesterday and ended up cracking one of my ribs. I will have to be sure to recruit a lot of help. When do you think the Doxie's can be here in Toronto Marc?


----------



## SINC

Good morning Treena, et all.

I've had a broken rib before and they are no fun. Back in those days they "bound" you for it and that made it even worse in my opinion.

I am happy to report there is another Sinclair male on this old globe as of 11:10 last night.

He was a breech and they had to do a C section, but Mom and baby (Weighed in at 9 lbs. even) both doing well. No name as of yet though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Thanks for the coffee, Treena. I can send out the Doxie Emergency Squad ASAP. They will see to your every need for the next month or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, Don. Pass my well wishes and kudos on to one and all. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Don!


----------



## SINC

We have a name.

In honour of his great grandfather, my Dad whose name was Finlay "J W" Sinclair the little guy is called Jett Wynn Sinclair.

Certainly different, but I guess the world is changing.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a grand name, Don. Kudos to one and all in the Sinclair clan.


----------



## Bolor

I'm sure you'll enjoy your new grandson. Aren't babies grand when they are someone else's? 

Congrats to the happy parents and grandparents.


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations to you and Ann, Don. As well pass along my congratulations to the proud parents.

I kind of like the name. :clap:


----------



## Ena

Congratulations to the Sinclairs! Great strong name.

Have you passed the baby's palm with silver yet?

(Scottish tradition when you first meet a new baby you give money.)


----------



## iJohnHenry

Silver would have to be pre-1967 coin in Canada.

And I hope that his "gang" name is not "Jet-Ski".


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Have you passed the baby's palm with silver yet?
> 
> (Scottish tradition when you first meet a new baby you give money.)


No, not yet. But I have saved a 99.99% troy ounce of silver just for this occasion Ann. It will be his to keep as a remembrance of our first meeting.

We have not yet been allowed to see him. Tomorrow is that day, after Mom recovers a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, give his toes a kiss from me. I always loved to kiss the toes of my children. Made them laugh as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, welcome to a short week for some and for some like me who came into the office I have put a stronger pot of coffee on  Bagels and fruit are also prepared.

Don congratulations to you and your family on the addition to your family.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, I can use a cuppa that strong stuff this morning, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve, Don. Thanks for the coffee, bagels and fruit, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

So, grandpa Don, where are all the pictures??????????


----------



## MLeh

Considering it's not even 7 am in Alberta yet ... Patience not a virtue, Marc?


----------



## overkill

Coming back for a second cup, a third maybe required :S


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Yes, a busy morning for most of us. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## iJohnHenry

MLeh said:


> Considering it's not even 7 am in Alberta yet ... Patience not a virtue, Marc?


That's just a bookMarc, for later in the day. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, Don does not need sleep like you and I. He is a dynamo in action.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, John.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So, grandpa Don, where are all the pictures??????????


.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Elaine, Don does not need sleep like you and I. He is a dynamo in action.


I was actually thinking of the new mother, and _her_ need for sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, Don. He actually looks like you a bit. Luckily, he is not all in pink. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

A valid point, Elaine. However, Don could take the child while the mom sleeps .................. holding him aloft to the night sky ............... saying out loud "Behold ..... the only thing greater than yourself."

Wait ............... that was what happened to Kunta Kinte.

Never mind .................


----------



## iJohnHenry

And The Lion King too, I believe.  

Yes, I also noticed the faux paux with the pink blanket underneath His Highness.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yes, I also noticed the faux paux with the pink blanket underneath His Highness." Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!! There has been a mistake .............

Actually, the notion of blue for boys and pink for girls is no longer strictly enforced in hospitals, or so I am told.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Yes, I also noticed the faux paux with the pink blanket underneath His Highness." Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!! There has been a mistake .............
> 
> Actually, the notion of blue for boys and pink for girls is no longer strictly enforced in hospitals, or so I am told.


You can relax boys. They were in a receiving room at the hospital and that bed was the only one in the room. They laid him on the bed to get a picture. He spent all of 10 seconds on the pink thingy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, no need to explain or apologize. We all understand. Still, at his age, I don't see him minding. Of course, when he is in university, and dragging around a pink blanket, people might wonder. Of course, at that point, it makes no difference what the color of the blanket might be, it the whole "blankie paradigm" that he will have to defend. 

Just kidding, mon frere. May he be healthy, which is all I wish for him now.


----------



## Ena

FYI, those pads only come in pink. It's some kind of plot 

We use the same brand of incontinence pads where I work.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Until you mentioned "incontinence", I always thought that yellow was a good choice, when the sex of the baby has not been determined beforehand.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all ,
congratulations Don, Beautiful baby. 
Well I just got back from a 4 day long weekend. Went to Pigeon lake. had an excellent site, got some wicked rain and hail on thursday afternoon. Friday, Sat and Sun were hot and beautiful. caught several Walleye. Spent Sat on the beach with the misses . Slept lots and recharged the old batteries.
Now I am catching up on 4 days worth of news here.
Good to be back. 
Hope you all have a great canada day. 

Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Guy. Canada Days starts in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Canada Day starts in less than 10 minutes here in St.John's, but I shall wait until dawn to celebrate. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall call it a night if I am going to get up at dawn. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and Happy Canada Day. Coffee and tea are ready to go. Now, I'm off to update my site. Might even get a doxie on it this morning, you never know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Canada Day to all of the Shangers. I put out my flag at 5::07AM, which is when the sun should have come up (but did not) and then went back to bed. Got up about an hour ago to feed the doxies and get them all in their Canada Day hats. Needless to say, it did not work. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our Canada Day buffet is now ready for any early risers.


----------



## SINC

I will put my flag up when the boys who are asleep in the motor home get up. (Likely noon.)

I keep it there so I can fly it when in a US campground. (It's a 6 x 9 incher.  )


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Mine is a bit bigger and is proudly flapping in the morning wind in my front garden. Sadly, it is the only flag in the neighborhood.

You might like some of these for mybirdie.ca


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, I did use the Canada Day .gif for my site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nothing here ever hits the floor either. Drabble has one doxie, we have eight.


----------



## Bolor

Happy Canada day all from rainy Timmins


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Canada Day, Bob.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Canada Day!

I'm back after driving through southern Alberta to visit a good friend in Montana, and then driving back again. Beautiful province you have there, Don, though I had very little time to stop and see anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Canada Day, Sonal. If you are in "Big Sky Country" on Friday, Happy 4th of July to you all.


----------



## SINC

Welcome home Sonal. You could spend a month here and never see it all. I've been here this time around since 1980 and I still take trips to see areas I have not yet visited. Mind you, there are very few left now that I have not seen. East central Alberta being my target to complete my local tours. Other than that. I've been in every nook and cranny.

Did you notice all the antique shops in Nanton on your drive through? If you missed them, you missed a great opportunity to see the older side of the province.


----------



## Sonal

I saw them, Don, but I drove past--on the way there, I was anxious to make it to dinner in Missoula, and then on the way back, I was delayed by an accident near Crowsnest Pass (they had closed off one lane, so it took me an hour to get through) so I had less time to stop an explore than I would have liked.

But I loved driving through all the lush farmland and seeing the Rockies, even at a distance. I went straight down on Highway 2 on the way there, and then up the 93 and then across Highway 3 on my way back, so I got to circle around a bit.

I think a driving trip in Alberta is on my list of trips to take one day.


----------



## MLeh

You'll want to try highway 22 at some point too then. Little bit slower, and a few more stops (just follow the signs at the four way stops in Black Diamond and Turner Valley) but absolutely gorgeous. My daughter used to go to Horsey Camp in the nature reserve just outside of Claresholm. 

I've been to pretty much every nook and cranny of Alberta, BC & Saskatchewan so if you ever want any tips - let me know.

Was the hotel okay?


----------



## Sonal

The hotel was great, Elaine. I got there at 1 AM, and they were quite cheerful about it.  Okotoks seemed like a nice little town as well.

I was looking at coming back via the 22, but wasn't sure what rush-hour in Calgary looked like, so I stuck to the faster road. Stopped for a stretch in Claresholm.


----------



## MLeh

Sonal said:


> I was looking at coming back via the 22, but wasn't sure what rush-hour in Calgary looked like, so I stuck to the faster road.


Probably a wise move.


----------



## eMacMan

Sonal said:


> I saw them, Don, but I drove past--on the way there, I was anxious to make it to dinner in Missoula, and then on the way back, I was delayed by an accident near Crowsnest Pass (they had closed off one lane, so it took me an hour to get through) so I had less time to stop an explore than I would have liked.
> 
> But I loved driving through all the lush farmland and seeing the Rockies, even at a distance. I went straight down on Highway 2 on the way there, and then up the 93 and then across Highway 3 on my way back, so I got to circle around a bit.
> 
> I think a driving trip in Alberta is on my list of trips to take one day.


You got lucky. It was a truck on its side completely blocking the bridge over Michel Creek. Traffic was completely blocked for several hours.

Happened about 6 finally cleared around midnight.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, so that's what happened.... I saw a little bit of debris on the bridge (this was around 1 PM) but not much else.

Tried sending a message to a friend of mine who was going to be passing through a little while after me, but there's virtually no cell phone service in the area... she got stuck for two hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to the rest of Canada Day week. Hope you all had a good time yesterday.

Marc, the very last doxie on loan ran off into my site this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I guess I shall have to send you some more doxie pics. Thanks for including them on your site. I send people there to see the pics, but they stay to read your site. You have a following in NL and NS. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Morning all... thanks for coffee.  

There are *antique shops* in Nanton?? I did not know that. And I live so close... too close... now I'll have to go look...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> G'Morning all... thanks for coffee.
> 
> There are *antique shops* in Nanton?? I did not know that. And I live so close... too close... now I'll have to go look...


Yep, the wife and I spent the whole day in Nanton on one trip to Pincher Creek. We didn't intend to, but those shops can be addicting. We left Airdrie around 8 in the morning and left Nanton around 6 in the afternoon. We had a grandfather clock to show for it too.


----------



## eMacMan

Sonal said:


> Ah, so that's what happened.... I saw a little bit of debris on the bridge (this was around 1 PM) but not much else.
> 
> Tried sending a message to a friend of mine who was going to be passing through a little while after me, but there's virtually no cell phone service in the area... she got stuck for two hours.


Sounds like you went through on Monday. The accident was Sunday Evening. We had heard from the Mounties that they would close down the bridge until it was inspected. They probably compromised by reducing the traffic load.

Still have not heard if anyone was seriously hurt. I hope not.

Locals really slow down for the railroad crossing on the east side of the bridge. It is possible the truck driver was caught by surprise when the vehicles in front of him were suddenly doing 30 KPH. Just guessing there. 

In any case we headed back to Fernie and took in a movie. When we got back traffic was just starting to clear. I was very impressed with how courteous everyone was, with no one trying to sneak around once things did start to move. 

Bob


----------



## Dreambird

Can't complain Marc...  even though it's only about 18º and rainy here and I'm kinda sick of the "hit and miss" hot day thrown in here and there, it's actually not unpleasant out there today. It's keeping the throngs of mosquitos down...  

Well, Don... I will make a point of taking a trip down that way again sometime soon then, I know I've been through there but never stopped. I don't know about a grandfather clock... but I LOVE small bric-a-brac and stuff. I sure could use a new standing or swag lamp of some sort for my living room... the one I've got is very long in the tooth. Only good thing about it is that I've been able to use the efficient flourescent bulb in it at "tri-light" settings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, 18C and rain is a summer's day here in St.John's. Amazingly, we are sunny, with 26C and a 28C humidex reading at just after 4PM. I was finally able to go out and mow the lawn.


----------



## Dreambird

It says Sunny and 28º for tomorrow... ha! As you say... we shall see...


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, Diane.


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> Well, Don... I will make a point of taking a trip down that way again sometime soon then, I know I've been through there but never stopped. I don't know about a grandfather clock... but I LOVE small bric-a-brac and stuff. I sure could use a new standing or swag lamp of some sort for my living room... the one I've got is very long in the tooth. Only good thing about it is that I've been able to use the efficient flourescent bulb in it at "tri-light" settings.


As you likely know, the highway divides as it goes through Nanton. Go to the south end of town and make a left to get on the northbound highway as that is where most of the antique shops are located.

Last time I was there, I found an old sharpening stone with a wooden handle from the 40s for $5.00. I use it daily to keep our kitchen knives on edge.


----------



## Dreambird

Merci, tous les deux... 

Marc, I live on hope and Don for the directions...


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, Don is a fine traveller, so he shall show you the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

*35,000*

I note that Dr. G not only initiated this thread but has the honour of having posted the 35,000th entry. Congrats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our classic breakfast buffet is not ready for anyone who hungers or thirsts. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, eMacMan, but here in The Shang, it's all for one and one for all. It's a family effort.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Our classic breakfast buffet is *not* ready for anyone who hungers or thirsts. Enjoy.


Damn, and I was mighty peckish too. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

It is ready now, John. Sorry, I put in a "t" where a "w" should have gone. Mea culpa.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yes Marc, I already figured that one out.

But do you use a steam table to keep the hot food ready for us "late risers"??

Not a fan of 1 1/2 hour old eggs myself. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Another nice day to enjoy in the sun here.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, we cook fresh as you come in to be served. No leftovers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Sunny and warm here as well.


----------



## iJohnHenry

, then I'll have eggs Benedict, please. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 28C humidex reading at 3PM. There is still a breeze, but this is a hot day by St.John's standards. Got out the little baby pool for my doxies. They like to walk in a few inches of water. When they are done playing in the water I shall use it to water the flowers we just planted


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. Have to get up early to set out my American flag tomorrow at dawn.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our famous 4th of July breakfast is NOW being served and you do NOT want to miss out on all of these all-American treats.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Will I automatically put on 20 lbs??  









beejacon


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice to be back, sorry for being away the last couple of days but finding free time had become a really search & rescue effort almost with how busy work is right now.

Happy 4th of July to our American friends. I hope that you enjoy your holiday long weekend.


Cheers!


----------



## Cameo

Did someone mention eggs benedict? Yummmmm!!!


Morning all!


----------



## Dr.G.

John, 24.7 pounds to be exact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, eggs for you in any style you so desire.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Another nice, but hot day here this morning. Marc, there is an item on my site today with a Newfoundland connection that you may find interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I shall check out mybirdie.ca right now. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting story, Don. I have been here nearly 31 years and I still have not lost my NYC accent.

Check out the picture of the police car at The Telegram - St. John's, NL: Local News | Police car ends up in river after rear-ending vehicle


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the tip Marc, that is a fine story for the site tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck. Luckily, no one was hurt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Oh well, I guess you won't hear me say nighty night at nearly 3:00 a.m. your time!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our post 4th of July breakfast is now ready for anyone who might have a desire this early in the morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all.

It's a great day for the race.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great day for doxie races as well.

YouTube - Cutest dachshund race ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YouTube - Running of the Wieners - Wiener Dog Race


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. Just slipping in to see if Elaine is around. 

Did you get my reply to your PM - hope it didn't get lost.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. How are you today?


----------



## winwintoo

It's barely morning for me Dr. G   

I'm fine. They finally came to install my air conditioner, so the 32° yesterday didn't bother me. It's going to continue warm all week, so I'm glad for the coolness in my apt. so the papers I work with don't stick to me.

How are things in your neck of the woods? 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

That's good to hear, Margaret.
Things are going well here. Any day that I don't have to shovel snow and I can sit out on my back deck with my iBook and wifi and speak with a fine person like yourself is a good day.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Good morning all. Just slipping in to see if Elaine is around.
> 
> Did you get my reply to your PM - hope it didn't get lost.
> 
> Margaret


Margaret: yes, got your PM. Apologies for not acknowledging sooner. 

Good morning to everyone else from [insert random point in the interior of BC here]. On another road trip.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. Hopefully, you have as good weather as we are having here in St.John's this afternoon. 24C, 26C with the humidex, and lots of sunshine. Doing a lot of work here in the garden. Must remember to wash my hand before touching the iBook keys.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Seems like we have a lot of activity in the Shang today. Just got back in from a nice jog. Simply beautiful weather in the GTA, no humidity and just clean summer heat...finally!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. 5PM and 25C here in St.John's.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Howdy, ya'all.

Simply lovely. Moved my desk, now have the window open (was the source of glare, so now I face South, yet again).

As my FIL's crowd says in Florida, in the Winter, whilst sitting on their dock, with a tall cool one ,

"I wonder what the poor people are doing right now?"

"**** 'em, they had their chance!!"

Excuse me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Having spent two years in Waycross, Georgia, 40 miles from the Florida border, I recall this time as being VERY hot and humid. So, they get nice weather in Winter, but we don't need air conditioning during the summer, at least not here in St.John's. Going on 7PM and it is still 25C with no humidity and a nice calm ocean breeze.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Marc, honestly, if I was any more mellow, I would be but a puddle on the floor.

I wish you, and yours, the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, honestly, if I was any more mellow, I would be but a puddle on the floor." John, we would then have to call you "mellow yellow".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee are ready. Have to run do some work so will leave the grits to someone else this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don. I never did learn to like grits in all my years in Georgia. So, I shall make a classic Sunday morning brunch for anyone who hungers for tradition. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I was once served these with breakfast at a cafe in the high country to the east of San Diego while there on a golfing holiday with three friends in March of 1989.

I had no idea what they were, nor did anyone else. We had to ask the server what they were.

I don't recall if I ate them all or not, nor do I recall how they tasted. They just seemed so out of place with a breakfast of bacon and eggs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is a picture of bleached corn grits with only butter. I need to have butter AND pepper on the grits I had in Georgia. Grits come from corn, and sometimes they bleach/blanch out the color. I think it tastes like chopped up styrofoam, but people in the south love it.


----------



## SINC

To be honest Marc, I at first thought it was porridge. I do recall it being rather bland though.

After another search, the grits we had were served in a bowl and looked like this:


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, Marc and all. All of this talk about breakfast has made me hungry now.

Looks like another great day, so lets get outside and enjoy the weather.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I put a video up on my site just now about a chap hiking in Spain.

An interesting climb up a dilapidated old pathway that left me with my heart in my mouth a few times. It felt like I was right there.

It's worth the price of admission.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, well made grits taste great, according to people who know and like it. I never got to that point. Sort of liked Jewish chopped liver -- I grew up with it and love it, whereas my wife does not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. We have a lunchtime special as well if you are hungry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall check out that movie clip now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that last part where he walks across that beam was too much for me. I had to hold on to my chair a few times for fear of even watching that trek. Amazingly, some people actually built that pathway.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going out to BBQ some chicken if anyone wants some.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that last part where he walks across that beam was too much for me. I had to hold on to my chair a few times for fear of even watching that trek. Amazingly, some people actually built that pathway.


And from the condition of the pathway, it must have been many years ago (finished in 1905 as it turns out) without benefit of today's technology. I can't even imagine the engineering that went into gluing that thing to the cliffside.

But it looks to me that maybe it was access to an old aqueduct by that huge pipe they cross with the wheels type valves on it, non?

Here is the history on the pathway:

Caminito del Rey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.G.

We have a path that winds around Signal Hill. I have done it once, but had to be coaxed to "keep going or die" (those were her exact words). My son did this trail, which at least has a rope to guide one along a path that is just wide enough for a dachshund to walk along.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 8PM. It is actually brighter outside now than it was at noon, when it looked as if we were going to have a thunderstorm. The doxies are running about the backyard, as I type this on my iBook.


----------



## Dreambird

Don... I watch Iron Chef America quite often and they make "polenta" quite often which I take it is just a fancier form of grits... They make it look pretty good although I've never tried either:

Polenta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know how to make a German dish that my mom made now and then which is basically corn meal dumplings cooked in chicken broth, with some green onions and perhaps peas, which I quite like. I'm more used to using the pre-made mix, but it's not much harder from scratch.

Yum, count me in Marc... I'm starving!
The last two days hit the promised 28º and 29º here... yesterday was muggy so we were all a bit:











... fatiqué...


----------



## iJohnHenry

Just sitting here, listening to classical music on Iceberg, drinking an Ex, and looking at naked women, here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, my great-grandmother (my mother's grandmother) taught my grandmother, who taught my mother, how to make German spratzle. I loved this with sweet red cabbage.


----------



## SINC

That's a great shot of your dog Diane, mind if I grab it for my web site pet pics?


----------



## Dr.G.

classic doxie style fatiqué


----------



## Dr.G.

John, try out naked apples and hot sauce on some vanilla ice cream


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, Don have a great selection of dog pics on his website, mybirdie.ca


----------



## Bolor

Good Sunday evening all. 

Been pretty nice here weather wise for the last few days so caught up on yard work. It's looking pretty good now. 

The wind was so strong that it broke my patio umbrella. I'll have to try and fix it since it is one of those off-set ones and cost a small fortune.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Sorry to hear about your umbrella. The last patio set we had suffered the same fate when the umbrella and the table became airborn.


----------



## Dreambird

Sure Don, grab the picture... it'd be a honour...  His name is Fidget, which usually suits him quite well...

I've got an account on PBase which I haven't used lately as most of my work was purely computer graphics which doesn't get a lot of attention there... I think I'll set it up again now that I have a real camera... that I seem to be able to use! I was always quite hopeless with the standard SLR's...  

I may however put my gallery of daylilies from several years ago that were really, really BOTCHED pictures, but some people appreciated what I did with them in PaintShop Pro back when I had nothing but a PC... XX) 

*lol** Love the shot of the Doxies, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, here is a couple that I like. They just sort of happened, and the lighting was just right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is Lucy's sister, Bridget. Something about their one ear always going up must be genetic.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Is Bridget getting an iPhone on launch day??


----------



## Dr.G.

John, no, but an iPod is the new doxie accessory these days.


----------



## iJohnHenry

With all this falderal, I am hoping, neigh praying, for a total melt-down.


----------



## SINC

Merci Marc, I grabbed those ones too.


----------



## Dreambird

haha... too cute...

Miniature Pinscher ears don't always stand up up on their own, Fidget's flop over and I don't like the cropped look on them at all... but at certain times when you have his attention with a nice morsel of food:


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, dachshunds are scent hounds, so their ears have to be down and floppy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dreambird

Yes, I know... my last 2 dogs have been toys in the "varmint" catching category... Fidget is a Miniature Pinscher which "some" breeders will crop ears... I did not want that. I thought if they stood up naturally, cool but if they fold over cool too. Spencer who passed on in July of 2006 was a Toy Manchester Terrier whose ears stood straight up by themselves. The Standard Man. Terriers, it's again a choice, crop or flop. My first dog was a Doberman Pinscher... Sonja... she was a sweetie who won her Canadian Championship in the show ring in 5 weekends of shows. We had her ears cropped... even though she took in all so well, in stride, it's not something I care to do again.

Top - Spencer in Aug, 2005:

Bottom - Sonja in 1981 with her handler when she finished her championship:









Dr.G. said:


> Diane, dachshunds are scent hounds, so their ears have to be down and floppy.


----------



## Dreambird

I've never been "allowed" more than one pet at a time for one reason or another so I still hurt a lot over the passing of those two precious ones. Sonja was 10 1/2 and Spencer made it to 15 1/2 so both lived fairly good long lives for their breeds. And Spencer became such a character! He took on such a "curmudgeonly, grumbly way". It was humourous. 

G'Nite


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Time to rise and shine and enjoy a cuppa your fav this morning.

Diane, that's a great shot of Spencer!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. No coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

No breakfast???


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, great looking dogs. I have lost my share of dogs, so I know what you have experienced.


----------



## SINC

Marc, please notice I made a "cuppa your fav" this morning which includes anything.

I didn't have time to make brekkie as I was busy putting Shang pooches on my site, which I just finished.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. Love that New York blend of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is my favorite pic of Rootie and Daisy, when she was still a pup.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Nice to see all those pictures of your dogs and great to read up on what i have missed. Can't seem to spend much time on the computer during the summer. Work really takes up most of my available time. Cant wait for the slow down come winter, that way I will be able to spend some time learning more than just the basics with my computer.
Anyway I am off to the dentist this morning and I am full of anxiety. What a great way to start the week.
Have a great day all.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon jour, Guy. Bon chance, mon ami, with the dentist.


----------



## Dr.G.

I wonder what it would be like to be in a profession like dentists when people are anxious to see you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Listening to Gordon Lightfoot's latest hit "Hot Dog in July", which is about rescue doxies who search for survivors in buildings that have burned. Great song.


----------



## Bolor

Good afternoon all. Thanks for all the great pictures. Very enjoyable. 

The wind died down enough for me to take a look at the umbrella and a couple of new and larger metal screws seems to have fixed the problem.:clap: We shall see when the nice weather returns. 

We were supposed to get 24 today but I don't think it got much above 15. Don't have to worry about sunscreen today


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. We really needed sunscreen here in St.John's today with a UV reading of 8.


----------



## Dr.G.

Aa beautiful night, 21C at 10PM which is quite warm for us. A bit of a breeze is coming through the windows to help cool down the house naturally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have our traditional Tuesday morning brunch for any and all who hunger and thirst. Lots of low-cal/low-carb, heart-friendly foods and drinks. Enjoy.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Marc,
coffee is great this morning and breakfast is very satisfying. Thank you for the great start to the day. Off to work i go.
have a great day all.
Guy.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all. Sneaking on at work here. 

Don, looked through your site again, very nice. Watched the video of the walkway - uh uh............I'll go back up in the ultralight, but not walking there!
You couldn't pay me enough to do it.


Have a great day all.

Diane - beautiful dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How is Life treating you and your canine clan this fine morning?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Just a quick stop in for some coffee and off I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Bye, Steve.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone.

Jeanne, that was indeed a scary walk.

I am getting ready to go on a couple of camping trips so the site may not be updated every day.

This week to Slave Lake fishing and in two weeks to Jasper for some golf with two buddies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. The golfing sounds like fun. I am not much of a fisherman.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning/Afternoon all... 

Don, do you know where in the world the walk in that video is?  My stomach did flip-flops just watching!


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, that is exactly how I felt. I had to hold on to my chair at times.


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon all...
> 
> Don, do you know where in the world the walk in that video is?  My stomach did flip-flops just watching!


It's in Spain, Diane:

Caminito del Rey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain in Spain falls mainly on the acrophobia ...............

By jove, I think she's got it ............... along with Dr.G.


----------



## SINC

I am tied to the house until the FedEx guy arrives today.

I bought my new grandson a MacBook and it will arrive today.

Well, maybe a bit early for the little guy, but I thought Mom and Dad could use a laptop given the time they have to spend feeding and whatnot, and their computer is one of my old Quicksilver's down in the basement.

I set them up with a new WIFI last month and they wondered why I would do that for a tower. I simply told them eliminating wires is a good thing, but I bet they will know why I did it when I drop the new one on them sometime tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

*Ooops, nearly forgot . . .*

Here's one of the best and most refreshing summer salad recipes I have ever tasted:

1 watermelon, seeds removed and cut into bite sized pieces.
1 tbsp chopped fresh mint
1 large onion, (preferably a Spanish/sweet onion) thinly sliced.

For the sauce
2 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp fresh lemon juice
1 tsp clear honey
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 tsp mixed herbs
Salt and pepper

Put the melon pieces in a large bowl, sprinkle on the mint and mix. Put all the sauce ingredients in a screw top jar and shake well to mix. Put the onions in a separate bowl and mix with the sauce. Leave the melon and onions for an hour, stirring the onions occasionally. Mix the onions with the watermelon just before serving.

This is just soooo refreshing and it's cheap and easy to make.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

A great recipe. We have everything here except the watermelon. Might go out and get one for tonight. 28C and climbing at nearly 5PM.


----------



## iJohnHenry

SINC, do you want one of us to write them a letter, so they actually "get" it??

Kids take these revelations better from strangers.

:lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Jeanne, that was indeed a scary walk.
> 
> I am getting ready to go on a couple of camping trips so the site may not be updated every day.
> 
> This week to Slave Lake fishing and in two weeks to Jasper for some golf with two buddies.


Feel like company on the fishing trip Don?

I've had this real urge to get my line wet for quite some time now.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm finally getting a chance to get on ehMac and post in the Shang.

Fear not!! I am alive and well. You can call off the search. :lmao: 

Last year I made a post regarding our neighbour and her little SOB of a dog (speaking of Dogs). To refresh your memory, this little thing was the meanest dog I have ever encountered. Last summer it attacked and bit 5 people including her grandson. I had a conversation with her explaining to her that if it ever attacked my children that she would not want to know what I would do to it.

I found out last weekend that this thing attacked her. It latched on to her stomach and wouldn't let go. She finally had the common sense to put the thing down. When I heard the news, I felt such relief knowing that I wouldn't have to keep one eye on the thing while my kids were outside.

I do feel sorry for her though, since she lost a companion and it was the only company she had since she is a widow.


----------



## Ena

Warren, sad story indeed about the dog but safer for everyone. How much longer before you graduate?

Back to routine after having visitors for a few days. Yes, I'll hang out all the towels that are in the wash right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, yes, a sad story, but this dog has something wrong with it. We had to do this with one of our dogs (Max, a terrier/poodle cross) because it started to guard my wife and attack me. We were afraid that if it ever got near one of the doxie pups (they were only days old), he would kill it. Very sad, but necessary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, when DO you graduate, Warren? We should have a grand party in The Shang to celebrate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. Today was so hot and dry, that towels that I put out on the line at 10AM were dry at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazingly, it is still over 21C at 10:10PM. A temp over 20C past midnight is very rare here in St.John's. It only happens once or twice every few years. This might be the first time since last July. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, when DO you graduate, Warren? We should have a grand party in The Shang to celebrate.


My classroom portion is complete. I received a 93% average. I am now completing my 325 hour clinical placement and I should be done by the 1st of August. Then they let me loose on the public. 

Then I will be able to scratch one less thing off of my list. To have letters after my name.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc,
Seems I usually check in when you get up and when your off for the night. 
See you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our "over the hump brunch" is now ready for anyone who hungers and thirsts. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Warren. Now we should plan the big celebration for your graduation. Rembember, it's not the letters after one's name that counts, but what is inside this person that matters most. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Checking in now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Thanks for the breakfast, that should get the day off to the proper start. Already looking forward to the weekend...someone told me today that it was only Wednesday


----------



## Cameo

Hi all,

Warren...........sounds like things are going well for you, I am glad. 
I remember reading about the dog last year.......yes, there was something seriously wrong with that dog and I don't feel sorry for her........dogs are not generally aggressive for no reason at all and if she had let the dog know that
SHE was boss (and you can do this in a kind and gentle manner.......I have two
very gentle German Shepherds) then the dog would not have been a danger to
anyone as it would have understood that biting was NOT allowed period. Sigh...
another dog that pays for lack of leadership.

Left some goodies on the counter for everyone to enjoy.

Steve..........he was correct........it IS only Wednesday..........sorry........... 

I will say a good day all and get to work here.

Take care


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Yes, Wednesday in the teaching profession is called "over the hump day".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Thanks for the goodies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot morning. 26C and 30C with the humidex ............. and it is not even 1130AM. Still, these are the days I think about as I am shoveling snow in November and April.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Morning all... COFFEE!

Ahh... soo good... 



SINC said:


> It's in Spain, Diane:
> 
> Caminito del Rey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks Don, it says they want to restore it. That would cool... I might, m-a-y-b-e be convinced to have a peek if it were not crumbling. 
I don't have a crippling fear of heights but I have to feel safe, like "closed" in is actually best...  And one major rule: there cannot be empty space directly under my feet, as in say... hang-gliding. I'm perfectly comfortable in a plane... but there's no way I'm jumping out of one...


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, we are the same re our fear of heights.


----------



## Dreambird

Indeed, Marc...  Good policy I think. 

I was looking around Google... it doesn't seem they've done any repair... shame, but I'd guess there are more pressing matters for so much $$.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I grew up on the 5th floor of an apartment house and did not have any problems looking out of our window.


----------



## Cameo

I am terrified of heights myself........sooooooo, I went up in an ultralight, climbed a ladder, sat on my roof.......helped cure the fear somewhat but........if they fixed it and I had something to hold onto..........I might go on that walk just to cure my fear further.......

I always TRY not to let my fears stop me from doing what I want to.........not to say that they sometimes don't because they do, but I try.

I am getting by business cards done.........there are only two more pages on the website to finish for now. Get some ink and print some flyers, I have posted an
ad on Kijiji.......we are scared of doing this but going to after all these years of
talking about it LOL.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, afternoon Marc. A soggy day here and once again I await the FedEx guy who did not show yesterday in spite of the tracking system saying the parcel was on the truck for delivery. Yesterday was a waste of my time so I hope it shows up by noon today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you have courage to have mastered your fear by going up in an ultralight plane. I would have to be unconscious to do that sort of thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, should have used Doxie Express. Good luck today.


----------



## SINC

Well the MacBook is here. I got a refurbed unit for only $999 so it came with Tiger. Now I will spend the rest of today upgrading it to Leopard, which they included in the bundle, then add Parallels, then Windows XP Pro. All of this will take the better part of the afternoon, but with the rain out there, I don't mind. Gives me something to do today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don. Next time, remember Doxie Express. "We deliver when FedEx can't make it on time".


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, there is not a breath of air moving here in St.John's today. Hot and humid is the name of the game today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 26C at 8PM, with a 29C humidex reading. This is hot for us at this late in the evening. Even the doxies have slowed a step or two.


----------



## Dreambird

On the subject of heights, when I moved to Calgary our first apartment was downtown on the 15th floor... I thought this was cool... 

I hated the hot nights during Stampede though when one could not leave any windows open for all the "yaaa-hooo's"  
But in those days I loved going to the grounds etc.

Temp. hit 25º here today but it's clouding over and down to about 20ish now... Don's "sog" is supposed to hit sometime tonight...


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, my wife is from Calgary, and she likes the ocean breezes in the summertime, but can't stand the cold and damp 0C days here in the winter. For some reason, she likes sunshine and -30C temps .............. and that is before the windchill is factored in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night ........... a hot night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Morning..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and a breakfast buffet are now ready for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start and have my site updated for the day, although there's not a doggy pic today.


----------



## Dr.G.

No doggy pics??????????? Oh well, such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne should e-mail me a few of her doggy pics. And an announcement of the launch of her new web site with a link. I'd be happy to put them up on my site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good idea, Don. Cute pic of the cat nursing the panda, however.


----------



## Cameo

hahaha - I was sooo excited about your offer Don, that I sent the link but forgot a message for you...... I will think of one and send it with some puppy pix.
Thank you - you are a real sweetheart. 

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. I hope you too are having a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Sheesh, 8:11 a.m. and the coffee's not even on this morning.  Oh well, it is now.

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee, Don. What!!! No breakfast??? "Sheesh".


----------



## SINC

Sorry Marc, had to go update my site. Done now with one doggy pic by Jeanne today.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Don.

Looking to do a whole lot of nothing this weekend. Work has been pretty busy, so I am looking forward to some downtime this weekend.


----------



## Cameo

Morning.

Anyone have a cure for the grumps? I woke up grumpy this morning and it doesn't seem to be improving.........................pouring rain outside, but that is
fine so long as it doesn't smash all the flowers I finally got planted and the window box that I filled last night.............not even time to take a picture of that yet...........

They gave me a brand new computer.........PC........at work which was nice. I like the monitior, a nice 20" one. Do you think they would miss it if I took it home? haha

I made some hash browns and left bacon in the warmer on the counter. There's fresh fruit too for those who want to eat healthier.

Have a great day..........


Thanks Don - I saw my puppies on your site! Who is "Swivel hips" though?


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, Swivel Hips is a volunteer from the community who does the sports for me. I have a second volunteer called "Digger" who subs for me when I am camping.

They are just two fellows who wanted to help with the site because they enjoyed it.


----------



## Dr.G.

I like Swivel Hips and his commentary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. As Don always says, "Work is the curse of the drinking class", or something like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Thanks for the fruit. Not sure if I have a cure for the grumpies. Maybe an early morning joke???

Why is Don never grumpy?



Answer



Because he is a grampy.


OK, so maybe I won't be the headliner this weekend at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club.


Jeanne, laugh, and the world laughs with you ............ cry, and the doxies will lick away your tears. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

...here I was thinkin of Tom Jones..................
I am glad you have help and that they enjoy it. It
is nice to have a site that you can go to on a regular
basis and know that you are going to find something 
different to read or learn.


----------



## Cameo

Marc, you did make me smile...............this never lasts, but I am as human as the rest and have my days.............


----------



## Dr.G.

I know the feeling, Jeanne. Still, with friends and family ........... and dogs about, it does not last too long. Hang in there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, Jeanne. I trust you are feeling a bit better tomorrow. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light weekend brunch is ready, with bagels and fruit to go with the fresh tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We might be having a guest chef on Monday, Bastille Day. Our very own Chef Pierre might be dropping by for a one-day gala affair to celebrate this day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and thanks for breakfast Marc.

I may just slide out to Elk Island National Park today for a look around and to buy an annual pass for use in Jasper a week this Thursday.

Better take my camera too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. Want a doxie or two to protect you from the elk?


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Looks like the summer humidity has returned and the haze blankets the sky right now.

Don I envy your opportunity to hop into some of the best places nature has to offer  Happy photo taking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might take a trip this afternoon out to Cape Spear, North America's furthest easterly point. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine day out at Cape Spear. Interesting feeling knowing that when you are out at the point, the rest of North America is behind you, and you are standing on the piece of land closest to Europe.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Lands' Beginning?? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, John. It is the "new found land".


----------



## iJohnHenry

I thought it a nice play on Lands' End in England (not withstanding Ireland). :lmao:


----------



## Ena

Good Saturday to all. 
Great weather here so it's eat, work, get outside and sleep routine. Less time at my desk these days. Peak season for visitors chez-moi too. I think my car is programmed or nearly to tour all the sights here in town


----------



## iJohnHenry

Ah, a B&B, I assume.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Evening all... 

A shameless plug if I might... I hope...  

My latest photo:

Glow [Framed Panel Print] > Images From The Rim | CafePress




... for sale in my new shop, which is just finally getting some stuff in it! It is linked in my signature as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for breakfast, so I shall leave out some herbal tea for any more late risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A late-risers brunch is now being served in the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, those are lovely yellow daylilies. Good luck with your new shop.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I am going to spend a nice lazy Sunday watching some golf with a friend.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc and Don.

I'm hurting this morning. We went for dinner at our neighbours last night. so we stayed up late and drank too much. Four drinks is too much for us since we don't drink.

Coffee and advil please.


----------



## MLeh

iJohnHenry said:


> Ah, a B&B, I assume.


Yes, it's the time for annual visits from family and friends. We live in a resort/vacation type area too, and sometimes people visit and they forget even though they are on holidays, their hosts are not. It can be a bit trying. (Although I do try to cut my office hours back to 40 hours a week when we have company.  )


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

First good night's sleep for me in a while. Tme to find something to nibble on, and then I have a very important lunch with my girlfriends to get to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Warren, Sonal and Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the new avatar, Don. It works. I never did like the Mark Twain smoking avatar, but it was the only Mark Twain avatar I could select. 

Your tab at the Cafe Chez Marc is now clear. Spend the $137,963.99 elsewhere. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I actually like to play golf more than I like to watch golf, but have not had the chance to go and golf for a couple of years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, my wife makes something called "hair of the doxie", which is stronger than "hair of the dog". Would you like one?


----------



## Sonal

That is quite the handsome new avatar Marc, but one question.... does that mean we have a new dress code in the cafe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, let the staff at the Cafe Chez Marc cater your lunch for you and your friends? You could put it all on Don's tab which was just erased.


----------



## SINC

Marc, when I saw that picture this morning, I just knew somehow that you would like it. I have heard you comment on the smoking one from time to time.

I gather my instructions were easy to follow as I can see the result. It looks good on you!


----------



## medic03

Good Morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, the instructions were clear and concise. Merci. Not sure I go well in a top hat, but it is better than smoking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Treena. Coffee? Tea?


----------



## Bolor

Hello all. Fairly decent weather in the northland. I have had to water the lawn only twice so far this year as there has ben sufficient rain. The yard work is pretty much done. One small job left to do. Of course cutting the grass every three days won't quit.

I hope everyone has a pleasant Sunday.


----------



## Ena

Bob, thanks for the wishes. 
Am taking the rest of today off after mowing the grass. Hadn't been cut in five weeks so was a big job. Mower was in for tune-up and of course peak time for such work. Fewer places to do that kind of work added to the delay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Would you believe that I was thinking of you about half an hour ago. I was moving the lawn over a spot that had snow covering it until early May. I thought that if we got the snow of St.John's and the bitterly cold temps of Timmins, not even a load of Bolor Special could melt it down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. Seems like everyone is out mowing the lawn. I have a push mower and I love the sound of the whir of the blades as I push it around my garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have to admit that I am liking my new avatar. I have received a few PMs from people wanting to know if it was the same Dr.G. as before. I guess the top hat reflected a bit of refinement that I had not possessed prior to the new avatar. Merci, once again, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Glad to know that Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Fred Astaire Top Hat Title Number

Maybe I could be a high liner at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club.

"Oh, I'm, putting on my top hat,
tying up my white tie,
brushing off my tails ............"

Now, if I could only dance as well as Fred Astaire .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Nor can I play the piano like George Gershwin, but I have been on the Suwannee River when I taught in Waycross, Georgia.

YouTube - George Gershwin plays Gershwin!: Swanee.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife can vouge that I have absolutely NO rhythm.

YouTube - Gershwin plays I Got Rhythm


----------



## Dr.G.

Gershwin and I do share a few things -- he was born in Brooklyn of Russian Jewish parents, and I was born in Manhattan of a child of Russian Jewish parents, and lived in Brooklyn, NY for the first six months of my life until we moved out to Queens, NY.

Still, he was one of a kind.

YouTube - Gershwin the Great!


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, give me a top hat and a stage and I could go on forever .............

Have to go and work now, however. Evening, all. Paix.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe I could be a high liner at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club.
> 
> "Oh, I'm, putting on my top hat,
> tying up my white tie,
> brushing off my tails ............"
> 
> Now, if I could only dance as well as Fred Astaire .............


Or even Peter Boyle.










YouTube - puttin on the ritz


----------



## Dr.G.

John, I actually look more like Gene Wilder than Peter Boyle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I taking off my top hat, hanging up my tails, and wishing one and all a pleasant good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

You can always dance like Fred Astaire in your dreams, Marc.

Night.


----------



## SINC

Here's an update on the little guy:


----------



## medic03

Beautiful addition to the family Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A Monday morning breakfast is now ready to get you all going. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I always saw myself as Gene Kelly in "Singing in the Rain".


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with Treena. Of course, he looks just like Don .................. albeit with no pink on. Hopefully, that desire to be pink is not heredity.


----------



## Cameo

What a sweet baby Don! 

Hopes for a good day for all. 

Marc - I like the new look. Very classy. I LOVE the old musicales! Singing in the Rain is an all time favourite.........my idea of TV is something fun and lighthearted.
I love dance and watching ballroom, riverdance, latin, etc. Going to learn myself when I get sorted, that has been a lifelong dream of mine.

Have a great day


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone.

What a handsome addition to your family Don. Congratulations once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 

Jeanne, Don sent me the pic and the directions as to how to get it up. Yes, Gene Kelly's stomping in the rain was a classic scene.

Afternoon, Steve.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I think this one is more fitting, for you.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I got off to a late start this morning, but am caught up now.

iJohn, why do I think that flatboard hat is photoshopped in that picture?


----------



## Dr.G.

John, that is a good pic of MT. I agree with Don that the academic hat looks a bit different. Still, unless Don can make a small pic of his head, it is a good thought, but I don't really know how to downsize this so that I could use it as an avatar. 

Maybe if Don is able to do this (hint, hint), we could have a contest just within the Shang to see which one of the MT avatars people like? Just a thought.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Your choice, flipped or un-flipped.

Both are the legal 100 x 100.




----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, John. Now, all I need are some opinions from my family here in The Shang. I don't want to put this out to the general population of ehMacLand, since this is an internal family matter in my opinion.


So, let the voting begin.


----------



## Dreambird

I kind of liked the original you had so I found a large copy and took away his pipe:


----------



## Dreambird

Don, very handsome grandson! :clap: When was he born? This place moves too fast for me sometimes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I guess we could throw that one in to the array of possibilities. 

So, let the voting begin.


----------



## Dr.G.

The votes are being tallied, and there is no clear winner. Top hat Mark Twain has 23,987 votes, scholar MT has 22,986, non-smoking MT has 14,172 and my old avatar with the pipe has 3 votes. 

So, vote early and vote often.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Marc, the non-smoking MT gets my vote. No-one bribed me for my vote either 

According to my father people were bribed on voting day in NB as late as the 1950's. Bottles were slipped into pockets. 

Yet another visitor left today. Luckily I was off work.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I got an early start today, which leaves me the rest of the day to enjoy doing nothing.

Hope your day goes as well.


----------



## Cameo

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That bird is standing on her babies head!!!!! LOVE IT!!!
My morning smile! (See Don's webpage)

Morning everyone.

Marc - I still like the top hat avatar....

Is it really only Tuesday??


----------



## Cameo

Don,

Do you think I could post that pic on my doggy forum to show the girls?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Made some fresh coffee and tea if anyone wants any.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Ann and Jeanne. Your votes shall be recorded.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I assume you would be voting for the avatar you sent to me?


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Don,
> 
> Do you think I could post that pic on my doggy forum to show the girls?


Jeanne, be my guest, just click and drag and it's yours. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I assume you would be voting for the avatar you sent to me?


Marc, indeed I would.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am just going to try the others to see which I like the best.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I am just going to try the others to see which I like the best.


Best idea yet Marc, after all it's YOUR avatar.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think I am going to go back to the top hat. I look more distinguished.


----------



## Dr.G.

The mortarboard still looks a bit too dark, as it were drawn in after the fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'll leave it up for a bit to see what others think about it today.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The mortarboard still looks a bit too dark, as it were drawn in after the fact.


That was my comment when it was first posted. It looks like a bad photoshop job to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, Don. We shall see what the others have to say. Family knows best, as the old saying goes.


----------



## Bolor

The one with the mortar board looks too much like Red Skelton's character. I vote for the non-smoking original. (I guess we're up to 5 for that one )


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Bob. The original is with MT smoking the pipe. Then, there is Don's top hat MT. Then there are two with mortar boards and one drawing without a pipe.


----------



## Dreambird

Add my vote for the non-smoking MT as well...  I just assumed it would be implied as I submitted it...


----------



## iJohnHenry

"You realise of course, that this means WAR!!"​


----------



## Dr.G.

John, The Shang is a war-free zone.


----------



## iJohnHenry

"We have not yet begun to fight!!" tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

John, is this about the avatar?


----------



## Dr.G.

John, I should warn you that I am a pacifist, and even got a Conscientious Objector draft status from the US Government to prove this reality. I am also surrounded by a team of attack doxies. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Is it just me or did anyone else think Dr. G's avatar was Billy Connolly?


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> John, is this about the avatar?


You're damn right it is.

I am not done yet, not by a long shot.


----------



## Cameo

iJohnHenry said:


> "We have not yet begun to fight!!" tptptptp


UH OOOOHHHH..................I kinda thought this was going to happen........DON"T make me get in the middle of this, I may be small but they didn't call me mighty mouse for nuthin!!!!!


----------



## medic03

I vote for Billy Connolly


----------



## SINC

I vote for paix, mes amis.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Stop already with the Latin and French.

The gauntlet has been thrown. So let it be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I don't have a Scottish accent and people here in The Shang call me Marc, and not "The Big Yin".


----------



## Dr.G.

John, maybe some herbal tea and meditations from "The Way of the Doxie" might be appropriate here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, there is nothing to get in the middle of in this case. I am not going to fight anyone, or get drawn into a dispute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, Billy Connolly is not even on the ballot.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with Don, however. Give peace a chance.

YouTube - jhon lennon - give peace a chance

YouTube - John Lennon - Give Peace a Chance Live in Toronto 1969


----------



## Dr.G.

"The gauntlet has been thrown. So let it be."

YouTube - Let It Be- Beatles + lyrics


----------



## Dr.G.

John, I am sure that we can work all of this out peacefully.

YouTube - We can Work it Out- The Beatles + lyrics


----------



## Dr.G.

John, all we need is a bit of love to again flow freely though The Shang, and all will be right in the world.

YouTube - The Beatles - All you need is love [With lyrics]


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you had the right idea. How about a little help in calming the waters? Merci, mon frere.

YouTube - Help-Beatles song+lyrics


----------



## Dr.G.

It's amazing that The Beatles had a song for nearly every situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it's been a "hard day's night" and I have an early morning tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

YouTube - A Hard Day's Night- The Beatles +lyrics


----------



## iJohnHenry

I'm sorry, but the Beatles suck, with their platitudes.

This will be settled on the field of honour!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a cool, heart-friendly breakfast for everyone today.


----------



## Dr.G.

"This will be settled on the field of honour!!!"

John, how about a catch on "The Field of Dreams"? People will come to watch us.

YouTube - Field Of dreams "James Earl Jones"


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Thanks for breakfast this morning.

Looks like I will be out east next week on business back in New Brunswick. Hope to get some salmon fishing in.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Steve.

Salmon fishing eh? Wish I were there.

As for my morning, I'm wrestling with some technical issues on my site that are out of my control and until they can get them solved, I am stuck.

Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Great salmon fishing here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Just a brief note to let readers know that due to a technical issue, our ability to post pictures is not available. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't, so I am suspending any further content until the issue can be resolved. Thanks for your patience. " No doxie pics???????????? People are emailing me from all over eastern Canada wanting me to send them a pic or two to tide them over until your problems are fixed. Bon chance, Don.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, that's the issue Marc. I still use an outside server for hosting pictures and they are on again off again all morning. I am frustrated, so will just go do something else for an hour and come back to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am pleased to report that Jeanne has shown John how to do "The Way of the Doxie" meditation. It is somewhat like Zen yoga, but the focal points are somewhat deeper in this sort of meditation. Jeanne even gave John his own Doxie Mantra. So, if you here any strange sounds coming from behind the Cafe Chez Marc, it is John calming his inner anger with tempering and soothing tones.


----------



## Cameo

...yup - and Marc, part of that mantra was

...BE NICE!..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Many, many thanks, Jeanne. Things were getting a bit hot and you have calmed the waters. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the mortar board was not Photoshopped in. Go to the 2 min./11 sec. mark to see the whole picture.

YouTube - Tribute to Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

And here is the clip with the top hat picture.

YouTube - Mark Twain tribute


----------



## iJohnHenry

You know, I should refrain from posting when I've been "at" the Chianti.

Your avatar is yours, and is totally subjective.

I will not try to sway you any longer.











tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home to the warm and loving arms of Mother Shang, John.


----------



## Ena

iJohnHenry said:


> You know, I should refrain from posting when I've been "at" the Chianti.


Please tell us that you weren't having liver and fava beans with that Chianti  

I think it's a day for a salad with a can of tuna dumped on top for supper after a day of working in a hot building with no a/c. 
Did I hear correctly that Chef Pierre has gone to his summer retreat at Cherbourg?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Did I hear correctly that Chef Pierre has gone to his summer retreat at Cherbourg?" Ann, he was here on Monday, Bastille Day. He has left for his home in Nice.


----------



## Ena

I hope that Chef Pierre has a nice holiday


----------



## Dr.G.

He has the Cafe Chez Pierre, which is similar to the Cafe Chez Marc without the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Have not been in early enough to cook breakfast in a while, but glad to be back behind the counter.

We have some fresh coffee and tea along with home made crepes topped with caramelized fruits. Fresh NY and Montreal bagels and our fruit platter has returned with mangos and kiwis. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Coffee and both a NYC and Montreal-style bagel for me, please. Merci.


----------



## Cameo

You know, I should refrain from posting when I've been "at" the Chianti.

Your avatar is yours, and is totally subjective.

I will not try to sway you any longer.











tptptptp John, you are soooo cute! hahahaha



Thanks for breakfast Steve. I don't particularly eat breakfast but no one could pass up yours.

Have a great day all. They were calling for 35 degree temps with higher humidity today but have downgraded that to about 32. Not complaining...........I like heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How is Life treating you these days? Feeling any better?


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 9AM, but blue skies and no humidity make this a great morning. Going to 24C this afternoon, but no humidex readings are forecast.


----------



## overkill

Thank you Jeanne. Im happy to help someone's day get off on the right foot


----------



## iJohnHenry

It says 26ºC, and some afternoon rain, for The Centre of the Universe. :heybaby: 

Picked-up an extra run to town, due to the Thursday regular having to go to a "planting".


----------



## SINC

Morning all, thanks for the brekkie Steve.

'Tis a day for dog/children lover's on my site. Check it out.


----------



## SINC

Here's an interesting little statistic I stumbled across. It would appear my site is the third most popular link used on ehMac. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's hear it for mybirdie.ca !!!!!!!!!! A great site for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, those dog/children lover's pics were great.


----------



## Dreambird

They look great up there, Don... :clap: however if anyone goes looking for me in St. Albert they'll have to detour a few miles south... 

I just love those Maxine cartoons...


----------



## Ena

Heartwarming video of the day about humans and a big cat.

Kim Komando’s Video of the Day » Blog Archive » Christian the Lion


----------



## Dr.G.

A great video, Ann. I shall send this on to my wife.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Heartwarming video of the day about humans and a big cat.
> 
> Kim Komando’s Video of the Day » Blog Archive » Christian the Lion


Please send in the doxie search team - I've just spent the past 2 hours lost in YouTube and I can't seem to find my way out   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, they are on their way. Many a day I have had to get them to rescue me from endless hours of enjoyment looking at old movies and TV shows from my youth.


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> They look great up there, Don... :clap: however if anyone goes looking for me in St. Albert they'll have to detour a few miles south...
> 
> I just love those Maxine cartoons...


Noted and corrected Diane. Sorry.

As for those Maxine cartoons? Thanks go to our own Bob, aka "Bolor" for the cartoons.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, they are on their way. Many a day I have had to get them to rescue me from endless hours of enjoyment looking at old movies and TV shows from my youth.


Thanks Dr.G - I hope they can get me out of here. If you're bored, do a search on YouTube for "britain's got talent" - it features Simon Cowell as one of the judges. It's fun to watch his face as a cell phone salesman from Wales sings opera better than Pavoratti  

But I digress.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, yes, it is amazing how many things of interest are on YouTube. I still can't see how they can make any money.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Martha & the Vandellas - Heatwave

This is descriptive of the past week or so here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I got an early start this morning and have my website updated.

I have an appointment this morning at the Genius Bar of the new Apple store in West Edmonton Mall. My second iPod Touch, replaced by Apple a few months back has gone wonky battery wise just like the first one.

They claim a 10 hour battery life and I can barely get two hours. Mind you that is better than the first one which only gave me one hour. For a $450 machine, I expect better.

Tea and coffee are on and ready along with a fruit platter and bran muffins.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and fruit.


----------



## SINC

Marc, there's a great story about an unfortunate mutt on the website this morning. Tough little guy who fought through a hard battle, only to be called ugliest mutt in the world.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

I saw the article Don, poor little thing. Animals sometimes have a much stronger constitution then we do.

Have a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

Read the article and I agree with Jeanne. After reading that, I have come to the conclusion that my doxies are spoiled.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I'm late to the party, and even I realised that early-on. 

My usual Friday trip to town today. *Everybody get out, now!!*

:lmao:


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Read the article and I agree with Jeanne. After reading that, I have come to the conclusion that my doxies are spoiled.


 
Do ya think? Mine tooooo. Very much so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you have two spoiled German Shepards, I have 8 spoiled doxies. Anyone want to add to this list?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark Twain: Our Original Superstar - TIME

Any way to scale down this pic as a possible avatar?

Or this pic of him?


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of Mark Twain trivia. In the jargon of river men, "Mark Twain" denotes a depth of two fathoms, or 12 feet.


----------



## medic03

Good afternoon everyone. I like this look of Mark Twain. It is very hot and sticky here. I had to give in and put the air conditioner in today. It is a window unit and I really hate giving up the window but it has been just too unbearable. I just put some Green Tea with honey and ginseng in the cooler and cut up a pineapple for a little afternoon snack for everyone.


----------



## Sonal

Sure. Bring it into iPhoto, then export it at an avatar-size. (maximum: 100x100)


----------



## Dr.G.

Green Tea with honey and ginseng in the cooler and cut up a pineapple for a little afternoon snack sounds great, Treena. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the tip, Sonal. My son has my iBook so I am not sure when I shall be able to try this resizing.


----------



## SINC

Well, I am back from the Genius Bar at the Apple store with my third brand new 16G iPod Touch.

I hope this is the last one and that the battery works better than the first two.


----------



## Dreambird

This should work Marc:


----------



## Dreambird

Spoiled dog... here?

You mean like maybe this Miniature Pinscher who sits like a little prince on the couch's pillow that were meant for human heads?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Diane. I shall try this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's see, that now makes 11 spoiled dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Diane. It seems to have worked.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don, and bon chance on this one.


----------



## Dreambird

You're welcome Marc, I like this one...


----------



## Sonal

I rather like this avatar as well, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, Sonal, I like this one as well. Not as formal as the one with the top hat, and without any tobacco products.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I like this avatar the best of all. Top hat one reminded me of funeral garb.


----------



## Dr.G.

The top hat was worn when Mark Twain went to visit the president of the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don sent me this pic with MT looking into The Shang thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess it is time to call it a night. As Mark Twain once wrote, "Forget and forgive. This is not difficult, when properly understood. It means you are to forget inconvenient duties, and forgive yourself for forgetting. In time, by rigid practice and stern determination, it comes easy."

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Got to reading Mark Twain's "Huck Finn" once again. Had to read this in my second year of university and I still had the book. No one came by for coffee/tea, so I have some ice tea ready for anyone who is hot and thirsty.


----------



## winwintoo

Nobody's hot and thirsty here today. It's cloudy and trying to rain with a pretty good wind blowing - I smell now in the air  

I'll make some coffee for us Westerners and then get to work.

I like your new avatar Dr. G.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Humid and warm here in St.John's. Great time for some ice tea ............. or a beer.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## winwintoo

Life is good. My time is my own so I can indulge myself with good books or good movies, coffee with friends or just staring at the wall if I want. 

My kids are doing well and the grandkids are growing fast. My granddaughter probably has a future as an NHL goalie and my grandson will be doing the statistics and colour commentary for her games as well as playing the new theme song   

Everybody should have it so good  

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning M & M. Why do I have a sudden craving for a Smartie?

Got some work done earlier and crawled back into bed for a couple hours.

I get to meet my new grandson today for the first time face to face. Should be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, it does sound as if Life is treating you well. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, Don. Give your grandson our best.


----------



## Bolor

Marc, I approve of the new avatar as well. Looks good on you.

Don, your heart will melt and you will fall in love all over again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Bob. However, I don't think that my avatar will cause Don's heart to melt. I do believe, however, that seeing his new grandson may do this melting and cause him to love children once again.


----------



## Bolor

:clap: Good one Marc. I am going to have to learn to express myself more clearly.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> I do believe, however, that seeing his new grandson may do this melting and cause him to love children once again.


Children are easy to love ... when they are not yours to rear. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, you were quite clear. I was just having a bit of fun with you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, children are easy to love even when they are yours. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Sadly, I can only love from afar. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

John, sadly, you are missing out on the joys of being a father.


----------



## iJohnHenry

A choice, to be sure, and not an easy one, in hind-sight.

Oh well.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, you can share my son. He is 21 1/2 now, however. 

Or, we could send you a doxie puppy of your very own.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I would accept a Doxie puppy, over a Human "puppy", so long of tooth.


----------



## SINC

Well, I got to hold my grandson today and he is such a fragile bundle. I had forgotten actual people were ever this tiny. He was upset and fussing so I guess he didn't think much of gramps today, but I'll grow on him.

Bob's right though. It's pretty hard not to feel your heart swell when you realize just what it is you have in your hands.

Pretty moving stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is great, Don. I remember holding Stephen when he was 10 minutes old. When we brought him home, I would stare in wonder at his little hands and feet.

Mazel tov, mon frere. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, sending you a doxie puppy via Doxie Express. Here is a picture of a two week old puppy. Mazel tov to you, John. Shalom.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Awe, would that my Condo, of which I am the President, allow me to keep such a precious gift.

But I don't believe for a minute that you would part with him.

Fabricator!!!!!!!!!




----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, that pic was a picture of Casey, one of the two "stud males" we kept. Here he is dashing out of a tunnel in his agility trials.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, it is hard to let them go since we are there at the time of their birth (and conception).


----------



## Dr.G.

Friday, July 25th, marks the 31st anniversary that I became a Landed Immigrant and came to St.John's, NL to live and work at Memorial University. To celebrate, everyone will receive 31 items of anything in the Cafe Chez Marc .............. for free.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iJohnHenry

31 items?? Hard to choose.

8 Doxies is the easy part, but what then??

And I will not even address the 'there at conception' part of your post.

That's just too ****ing weird.


----------



## winwintoo

iJohnHenry said:


> And I will not even address the 'there at conception' part of your post.
> 
> That's just too ****ing weird.


John, one of the most precious moments of my life as a parent and grandparent was the day that my (then) 5 year old city-raised grandson explained the steps involved in breeding his pet rat-like creature. At 5 he lacked the experience to be subtle about it, he just described it in as much detail as he had words for and it was all I could do not to keel over I was trying so hard to hold back the laughter.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee are on and ready as is our famous, "Anything Your Little Heart Desires" buffet.

We're pushing 30 today so it will be hot.

Now, I'm off to watch Greg Norman try and become the oldest British Open champ in history. I wish him well and will cheer loudly.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Don.

Coffee will hit the spot. Thanks.

For a treat, I think while Mom sleeps, I will take the boys to Timmy's for some Tim Bits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Warren. Coffee and fruit sounds good this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I too shall be rooting for Norman.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, take your time to decide on your items. There is no rush.


----------



## iJohnHenry

And that's a good thing Martha.

I was a slug-a-bed this morning, so jumped right to lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

We are sitting in the cool air in the motor home with all the windows open watching Sir Paul McCartney's live performance on the Plains of Abraham in Quebec to celebrate their 400th anniversary.

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. An eclectic breakfast buffet awaits any and all who hunger and thirst. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc.

Today I begin preparations to depart for Jasper National Park with two buddies on Thursday morning. My pal from Nipawin SK. arrives tomorrow afternoon and the other from Calgary arrives Wednesday night around 9:00 p.m.

The three of us worked together in the 1960s in Swift Current SK. and have remained best friends ever since.

Age has cancelled our annual golf tourney as backs and arms can no longer function properly, but the crib tourneys live and are fiercely competitive.

So it's four days of fun, relaxing and reminiscing and enjoying each others company.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. Care to take along a few doxies to protect you from wandering wolverines and badgers out there in the wilderness?


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, "Doxies R Us" hire out guard doxies for protection on all of your vacation journies.


----------



## SINC

Marc, it is not the Wolverines I am concerned about.

I don't want to meet this fellow:


----------



## MLeh

Just remember Don, you don't have to outrun the bear, just the person you're with.


----------



## iJohnHenry

All bite, and no bark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, ever wonder why there are no longer grizzly bears in the Black Forest of southern Germany? No need to worry about bears when a doxie or two stands between you and the bear. "Death before Dishonor" is their motto, and "Semper fidelis" is their battle cry.


----------



## Dreambird

That bear needs a dental cleaning!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Black bears typically have two cubs, rarely one or three. In 2007, in northern New Hampshire, a black bear sow gave birth to five healthy young. There were two or three reports of sows with as many as four cubs but five was, and is, extraordinary." Thus wrote Tom Sears. Here is a picture of the five cubs, a year later, and their mother. 

Tom Sears raises standard wirehaired dachshunds in NH. His doxie, Lucky, came upon the bears and scared all six away. "Death before Dishonor" is the motto of all doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, here is the whole and true story. It is better than mine.

"

THE BEARS AND I 

Black bears typically have two cubs, rarely one or three. In 2007, in
northern New Hampshire, a black bear sow gave birth to five healthy young.
There were two or three reports of sows with as many as four cubs but five
was, and is, extraordinary. I learned of them shortly after they emerged
from their den and set myself a goal of photographing all five cubs with
their mom, no matter how much time and effort was involved. I knew the trail
they followed on a fairly regular basis, usually shortly before dark. After
spending nearly four hours a day, seven days a week, for six weeks I had
that once in a lifetime opportunity and photographed them in the shadows and
dull lighting of the evening. Due to these conditions the photograph is a
bit "noisy" as I had to use the equivalent of a very fast film speed on my
digital camera. The print is properly focused and well exposed with all six
bears "posing" as if they were in a studio for a family portrait. 


I stayed in touch with other people who saw the bears during the summer and
into the fall hunting season. All six bears continued to thrive. As time for
hibernation approached, I found still more folks who had seen them and
everything remained OK. I stayed away from the bears as I was concerned that
they might become habituated to me, or to people in general, as approachable
"friends". This could be dangerous for both man and animal. After Halloween
I received no further reports and could only hope the bears survived until
they hibernated.


This spring, before the snow disappeared, all six bears came out of their
den and wandered the same familiar territory they trekked in the spring of
2007. I saw them before mid April and dreamed nightly of taking another
"family portrait," an improbable second "once in a lifetime" photograph. On
April 25, 2008 I achieved my dream. When I showed the result to a woman who
had purchased a print of the cubs a year earlier she exclaimed, "I have
never seen such an extraordinary photograph". When something as magical as
this happens between man and animal Native Americans say: "We have walked
together in the shadow of a rainbow." And so it is with humility and great
pleasure that I share these photos with you.


Sincerely, Tom Sears "


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don, on reaching the big 22. If you had my avatar we could call you two two Twain.  

"Say goodnight, Gracie."


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Don, on reaching the big 22. If you had my avatar we could call you two two Twain.


Who knew? I didn't even notice until you pointed it out.


----------



## Cameo

Morning. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. I have made some fresh tea and coffee for one and all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I could bearly stand it doing my website this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

What??? No mybirdie.ca????? Time to start building the ark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wait ................ Don just posted the piece on the black bears I sent him a couple of hours ago. That is quick service, Don. Your east coast readers welcome such prompt service.


----------



## SINC

It's there at this end Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you should post a warning that nudity is contained on your site. For shame .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you might tell Swivel Hips that I agree with his pick Equestrian Ian Millar, competing in a record ninth straight Olympic games. There was a fine piece on him on the CBC last night.


----------



## Bolor

G'day all. Another fine day in sunny Northern Ontario:clap:


----------



## james_squared

*How's about a lazy afternoon glass of wine?*

From, here:



Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, james_squared. You have been an honorable member of ehMacLand. Come on over to the Cafe Chez Marc in The Shangri-la thread for a free cup of tea or coffee. Paix, mon ami.


I was wondering if this establishment has a liquor license?

If so, then I would like to get a glass of the house red. (Actually, let's make it a full litre!)

Thanks.

James


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. You deserve a fine day in the Timmins area, especially with the winter you just experienced. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

James, sorry, we don't serve alcohol here in the Cafe Chez Marc. There are places around The Shang that have drinks, but not here. 

Glad you could join us here in The Shang. We use first names, as we would when talking with family members. My name is Marc. I also own the doxies that will be seen around The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club will be closed tonight in memory of Sophia.

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- "Estelle Getty, the diminutive actress who spent 40 years struggling for success before landing a role of a lifetime in 1985 as the sarcastic octogenarian Sophia on TV's "The Golden Girls," has died. She was 84."


----------



## Bolor

I understand she had Alzhymers (sp?).


----------



## iJohnHenry

james_squared said:


> If so, then I would like to get a glass of the house red. (Actually, let's make it a full litre!)


I will accede to that request.

Drinkers do not recognise "dry" areas.

I brought a LARGE bottle. :lmao:


----------



## james_squared

iJohnHenry said:


> I will accede to that request.
> 
> Drinkers do not recognise "dry" areas.
> 
> I brought a LARGE bottle. :lmao:


Thanks for the drink!

Cheers, or as a great (great?) Danish Uncle of mine used to say, "Cheepies!"

James


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Bob, that is what they said on the CBC news. Sad, she was a fine actress. Grew up in Brooklyn.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, enjoy your wine. We have the "Pig and Whistle" and the "Cat and Mouse" establishments that sell wines and spirits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have an "Over the Hump" breakfast, with all of your favorites dishes. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Marc, does, "with all of your favorites dishes" mean I can break out the good china this morning?


----------



## Cameo

Morning.

Has anyone seen Guy lately? Hope he is well. And that Warren is doing well too.

Have a great day.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks Cameo for your concern, I am alive.
Just been very busy lately and away from the computer. I am bacheloring it for the next 2.5 weeks. My little woman is on holiday in St-Catharines visiting family. I sure miss her already. Pretty quiet around here.
Sure miss this site when your not able to get to it. I love the shang. Non threatening, peaceful, quiet, down to earth, educational, thoughtful and great food
Thanks for thinking about me today.
Have a great day all, sure glad to be alive one more day 

Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

No, Don, please don't step on the daisies and do not break our dishes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Welcome back.


----------



## Ena

Greetings from A's B & B. Not accepting any bookings for a few weeks as the concierge needs some time off. 

Hope that you are well and getting your wishes about choice of weather


----------



## SINC

Guy, I got your e-mail re the external drive, which by some strange circumstance would up only on my eMac.

I will have a look at your options and get back to you in a day or two. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks Don,
Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it.

Guy.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Well folks, I had a good day today weather was nice, got some work done, and seeing as how I am a bachelor for a while , I managed to crash an Indy race car BBQ party on the south side of Edmonton. Hamburgers , smokeys, salad, chips and free beverages of all sorts. Got to see up close what one of those cars looks like. Wow! All of a sudden I could see myself 25yrs younger, 50lbs lighter and fantasizing about driving one of those things. Kinda like the honda commercial with the guy in the indy car ... you know the one he revs it hard and asks how much, then asks if it comes in blue... It makes me laugh every time I see it.
Any way I hope you all had a good day.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, my wife likes that commercial as well. I like the look on his face when he finds out it is five million, and then when he asks if it comes in blue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am pooped. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunny day got me up early to make all of you the breakfast/brunch/lunch that you would want on the 24th of July. Back on July 24th, 1977, I was finishing packing to come to St. John's and Canada as a Landed Immigrant on July 25th. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc from a beautiful day here in Alberta.

Have the site updated, which incidentally broke the 70,000 reader mark late yesterday.

Now I am about to prepare to leave this morning for Jasper with my two friends. Have to top up the fresh water tank, dump the holding tanks, hook up the Suzuki to the tow bar and away we go. We plan to take off about 10:00, so I may just grab another 40 winks.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Morning Marc, Don,
What a beautiful day here today.
Have a great trip Don enjoy the awesome scenery not to mention the golf.
Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Bon voyage and kudos on your readership numbers. That in incredible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. How is that "joie de vivre" this morning?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Totally awesome Marc.
I just got back from the dentist. As you are probably aware I have serious issues with them. I am paranoid and full of anxiety and was traumatized as a child as well as an adult.
Anyway to make a short story, last month I picked this guy from an add in the local paper. Well he and his staff are unbelievable. Gentle, caring and very pleasant.
So 3 fillings and a thorough cleaning later and no pain and no broken chair arm rest. I am a very happy camper today. Just look at those teeth on this smilie. Thats about how I feel and look.
Thanks for asking.

Well of to work I go so I will check in tonight.
have a great day all.

Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Guy, on your dental experience.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all. 

We continue to have rain in Toronto, but we also have sunshine mixed in with the rain, so it's not all grey skies. 

Having one of those days where I'm feeling pulled in every direction and hearing complaints on all sides about how I am not quite doing enough. Have chosen to ignore all of these complaints and take a moment in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. We have some herbal tea and a doxie pup to calm your nerves. The herbal tea will sooth you, and the doxie pup asks for nothing but a few scratches behind the ear as it sits quietly in your lap.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, doxie-therapy. My favourite kind.


----------



## Dr.G.

You may have your herbal tea and doxie therapy in our "Tranquility Spa", where you will be lulled to relaxation by the sounds of a gentle rainfall and babbling brook. While this is taking place, you shall be soothed by our auromatherapy of lavander or sandlewood mists.

Gone will be the everyday tensions and frustrations as you drift off for a mid-day nap.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Tea, Smee, I have a Kilkenny going, and happy to have it. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

John, we have a spot with your name on it in our "Relaxation Grotto", where you shall be pampered and made to feel like a king.


----------



## SINC

Hi all, we have landed in Jasper and this is my first post on my Sierra high speed wireless data USB modem.

Means I can stay in touch no matter where I am. A tad expensive, but worth it. The scenery from our campsite is incredible as we face the Jasper Chair Lift.

I will have a couple of beers, and then take some pics in the morning when I am not facing the sun.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Go up the lift, then walk to the top.

Fantastic views.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on your arrival, Don. Pics are always appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. "Early to bed and early to rise ...." I think Don said this ............... or Ben Franklin. Whatever....

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

iJH, I don't "do heights" and with arthritis in my lower back and hip, the climb is out too. Sorry.


----------



## Ena

I don't like heights as I have a fear that I'm going to be sucked down. You'll never see me out on a balcony in a high rise for instance. I know it's irrational but I haven't been able to overcome it. 
No visitors expected this weekend so maybe I'll track down those dust bunnies that have become grand parents


----------



## Dreambird

G'Evening all... 

Looking forward to pics from Jasper, Don. Haven't been there for awhile, Banff is closer to me.

Picture of Fidget watching "America's Greatest Dog", not the best, he doesn't hold still for long and I dislike flash shots but, cute anyway:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am making a fantastic breakfast for one and all. I am celebrating my 31st anniversary of coming to Canada as a Landed Immigrant. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I am the same way as you with heights. Granted, it's irrational, but it is a real fear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, Diane. A couple of our dogs like to watch TV and wag their tails at dog food commercials. One even started to whine while watching the Westminster Dog Show.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all from Jasper. It is chilly here this morning but will be hot today at 30 so the pics will have to wait a half hour or so at least.

I will try to post most of them on my Website, but will put a couple here later in the day.

Now, where'd I leave my camera?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Jasper at sunrise will make a great picture.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Top of the morning everybody,
Hope you all had a pleasant evening last night. The weekend is upon us shortly and time for some relaxing activities.
Beautiful day here and I am enjoying a great cappuccino before heading out to earn a half a dollar.
Wishing you all a grand day.
Guy.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Happy anniversary Marc,
Sure glad you have made this awesome country home. If I may ask what brought you over so many years ago.


----------



## SINC

As I write this from the Wapiti Campground in Jasper National Park, it is a very brisk 5 degrees.

It take a good while for the sun to rise above the mountains, and leaves the valleys very cool in the morning.

Here is a look at the tramway that goes up the side of the mountain in the early morning sun.

I can see Elk grazing on the mountain slope, but they are obscurred by the trees.

Imagine being able to edit your web site from the wilds of Jasper. Ain’t technology fun?










Here's a close look at that building high atop the mountain in the photo above:


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don,
Awesome shots. There is just something so powerful about being in the mountains. Sure makes us seem so small in the grand scheme of things.
Enjoy your little retreat.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I had the reverse of that shot, looking down on Jasper, with a tiny little freight train leaving town for the West.

Ex has them.  

( I think.  )


----------



## SINC

Here's another look in the opposite direction:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Happy anniversary Marc, Sure glad you have made this awesome country home. If I may ask what brought you over so many years ago." Merci, Guy. I was offered a two-year tenure track position at Memorial University of Newfoundland here in St.John's. After my two years, they wanted me back and I wanted to stay. The rest is history. This Fall starts my 32 year here at MUN and this summer one of the students in my summer school courses was student #8000. Since the founding of Memorial College back in 1925, which changed to Memorial University, I have taught more courses to more students than any other prof. I figure I shall stay here another 6 years and then consider retirement. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Don. No wildlife?


----------



## winwintoo

I'm very glad that Memorial offered you that job all those years ago. My life is brighter with you in it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you ever so much for those kind words, Margaret. I am pleased to be able to say the same thing about you here in ehMacLand. As well, on the 29th I have my 13 wedding anniversary coming up, so this is a great time of the year for me.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you ever so much for those kind words, Margaret. I am pleased to be able to say the same thing about you here in ehMacLand. As well, on the 29th I have my 13 wedding anniversary coming up, so this is a great time of the year for me.


Well congrats again!

And thank Debbie for raising doxies - they brighten my days as well!!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Deborah of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies has just left for Fredericton, NB with Fanny. She has entered her in a dog show there for this weekend. She is the love of my life.

Speaking of Life, how is it treating you today? We still have your special reservation at the Relaxation Spa, the Tranquility Gardens and the Serenity Grotto, compliments of the house.


----------



## Dreambird

Joyeux Anniversaire, Marc... now and on the 29th! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Diane. 

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Professor Randy Pausch died of pancreatic cancer at the age of 47. Here is his last lecture....

He would have been a fine person to have here in The Shang.



YouTube - Randy Pausch Last Lecture: Achieving Your Childhood Dreams


----------



## Dr.G.

Just like kids in a sprinkler on a hot day.

Twin Baby Moose and Sprinkler - Video


----------



## Sonal

Happy Anniversary and congratulations Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dreambird

'Tis a good day, Marc... I made my first sale from my shop... yay!!!


----------



## iJohnHenry

Home at 4 on a Friday is always a good day.


----------



## Sonal

6 PM and still at work. Am determined to plow through a few things tonight.


----------



## Ena

Marc, congratulations on your own "Canada Day"


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Ann. Catchy and appropriate phrase.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Diane. The first of many sales, I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Top of the morning all,
rise and shine.
For those of us that have to work today, have a safe and productive day.
And for those that have the weekend off, Enjoy, relax and re-charge the batteries.
Have a great day everybody.
Guy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Guy. Hope you have a good one too.

A very hot day here in Jasper yesterday with more of the same today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy, Don. I have made a light brunch for those who are feeling the heat but hunger for something refreshing.


----------



## winwintoo

'Morning everybody.

I'm in brainstorming mode today. Working on setting up some computer training for neighbours in this building. Hoping to entice the away from cards and gossiping. The cards lead to fights and the gossip - well you know how it goes.

It will be a fun time if even a few of my ideas every fly.

I'm thinking of a name for the program "Computers for Codgers" sticks in my mind, but might not draw the support I'm after. Computers for Seniors has been done before. Any ideas?

I'll grab some fruit and coffee and then back to the drawing board.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## iJohnHenry

Bytes for Bats?? :lmao:


----------



## winwintoo

iJohnHenry said:


> Bytes for Bats?? :lmao:


So true - it would fit, but some of them don't have a sense of humour  

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, would Senior CyberTour work for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine idea, Margaret. Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

I never tire of the scenery in Jasper:


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Margaret, would Senior CyberTour work for you?


*Senior CyberTour* That's exactly it - Thanks Don!!!

Can I use the name?

I'm going to get a t-shirt made for myself "So many ideas, so little time"

I'm excited. First job is to get this iMac into the library downstairs so people can start using it.........

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Of course you can use the name Margaret, I offered it just for you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great shot, Don. Keep em coming.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Great shot, Don. Keep em coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great scenery, Don. No wildlife?


----------



## SINC

The Elk are elusive near the campground, but I'll catch one yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I'll send out a couple of the older doxies. Their sense of smell is second only to that of the bloodhound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fanny just won Best of Breed (dachshunds), Best of Group (hounds), but did not with Best of Show at a dog show in Fredericton, NB.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Kudos, for Fanny, and her trainer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, John. I train her and my wife shows her. I am using Katra and Zen, which brings together "the way of the wolf" with the discovery of the Buddha-nature within one's self. This is no easy task for a dachshund. The wolf part is easy, but trying to teach a dog the awakening taught by the Buddha through meditation is difficult.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> The wolf part is easy, but trying to teach a dog the awakening taught by the Buddha through meditation is difficult.


You just have to hit her between the eyes with a popsicle stick first, to get her attention.

(An old mule joke.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a popsicle stick, John. However, an iPod works wonders with various Zen koans and Buddhist chants recorded to stimulate conscious and subcounscious insights.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all, nice to finally be back among friends. Arrived in from New Brunswick this afternoon after a week long business trip. Had some wonderful weather and events during the past week which was great. Just woke up from an afternoon power nap that seems to have extended itself into the evening. 

I guess I shall start to play the catch up game in the Shang


----------



## iJohnHenry

Damn, you missed all the stinkin' rain.

You rat!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Steve. We shall have a special brunch tomorrow in your honor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Looking forward to it Marc. Good night.

John, we did receive rain one morning for 30 minutes, so the weather was not perfect  I did hear about a lot of the rain the GTA got while I was away, and it was not missed on my part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, what exactly might you want for brunch?


----------



## SINC

Sunset in Jasper:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our special brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset, Don. Very relaxing.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Top of the morning all,
Good day Marc.
Breakfast looks absolutely divine.
Wishing all of you , as you get going today, a wonderful and relaxing day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. How are you today?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks for asking Marc.
Totally awesome. Had a productive day at work yesterday. Arrived home, played with the dog a little and went to my sisters for super. Got treated to a wonderful shrimp on a bed of various types of lettuce salad. Then the biggest, juiciest, tender full of flavor Rib steak. It was huge. Baked potato and sauteed vegetables. Then there was desert. A wonderful rhubarb and peach bottom casserole topped with a moist fluffy white cake with whipped cream.
This morning I started off with a phone call from my little woman at 6:30am and am now enjoying a nice cappuccino . Boy I sure miss her and it has only been a week and a bit. 2 more weeks to go.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a sunny day here in Jasper.

I go home tomorrow, then it's off to the Big Valley Jamboree in Camrose on Wednesday.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don,
Have a great day and a safe drive on monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like you are enjoying yourself, Guy. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Be sure not to let the doxies eat any cotton candy or corn dogs at the BVJ. Merci.


----------



## overkill

Afternoon everyone. Looks like I was able to catch up on my sleep and feeling great today. Weather is not too good with the humidity but what can you do. Marc thank you for the special brunch. It was delicious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you liked your brunch, Steve. At just past 4PM it is 25C with a 31C humidex reading. I might have a nap myself right now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 25C humidex reading. Still, there is a nice breeze out of the west, so there is no problem sitting outside watching the stars come out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc. Back to the work flow tomorrow, glad I got some rest today to prepare for it.


----------



## SINC

My last night in Jasper and a very wet day has finally cleared. Perhaps the drive home will be good into the morning sun. Time to clean up the rig and get ready to leave Wednesday for the Big Valley jamboree.

I am tired for some reason this trip. No energy, so I hope I regain some of my old self to last five days at BVJ.


----------



## overkill

Hope the rest of the journey is a good one Don.

Fresh coffee and tea for all to enjoy, along with some muffins and tea biscuits fresh from the oven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and muffins, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a safe trip, Don.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Steve , Marc and Don,
Have a safe trip back Don, take your time 
I got a little bit of a late start this morning, time for just a coffee and pastry and got to go.
Hope you all have an exciting day 
take care.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 28C humidex reading and it is only 11AM. Going to be another hot an humid day here in St.John's.


----------



## iJohnHenry

(Homer Simpson voice) Mmmmm, tea biscuits.

Mom's favourite, 'cause she loved her tea, too.


----------



## SINC

Morning group. Just finished a circle check of the rig and all is good to go. Now to finish my coffee, and then hook up the Suzuki for the trip back while I await the website to upload. Of all mornings, it decided to upload 500+ files this morning instead of the usual 20 or so to update. That means a 40 minute upload before I can move. Drat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy the time, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 30C humidex reading. After suffering through the coolest June in history, with the least number of hours of sunshine and the fewest days over 10C, we are now going through the hottest July, with the most days of 20C+ air temps and 30C+ humidex readings. Strange weather here in St.John's.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> 25C with a 30C humidex reading. After suffering through the coolest June in history, with the least number of hours of sunshine and the fewest days over 10C, we are now going through the hottest July, with the most days of 20C+ air temps and 30C+ humidex readings. Strange weather here in St.John's.


Marc, you are having our July - I don't know where this July belongs, but not here!!

Usually in July we have +30° most days but this year it only hit 30 once. Last year when I moved from air conditioned comfort to this apartment sans A/C, the temperature stayed above 30° day and night - I thought I'd melt into a little grease puddle. I spent a loooooot of time in Walmart just to keep cool  

But the Riders won another game so life is good in spite of the weather.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I feel your pain. Luckily, there is usually a breeze or wind blowing on the days when it was hot and humid. However, for a few days, we have had to resort to using the two small fans we have when we are in our home offices.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Back home for two nights to the 28 degree heat.

Riders played a good game and got two critical breaks, but we Rider fans take 'em any way we can get 'em!


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don.


----------



## Ena

Good Monday all. Mine was so hope yours was too


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that, Ann. What is making this a good Monday for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

And you thought that doxies were cute in the sprinkler.

Twin Baby Moose and Sprinkler - Video


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a gentle breeze coming through the window. A peaceful night.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I had a good sleep last night which is a gift when one suffers from insomnia. So my day started well and stayed that way. Work wasn't stressful and I didn't have to break sharply to avoid hitting any tourists on the way home. Oh, and a couple, who are both in their seventies, live on one side of my house weren't outside yelling rudely at one another as they usually do in the good weather. Got my meditative garden hand watering done with peace and quiet. Bliss! 
So that's the long version


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, some hot coffee and tea is ready. We also have waffles and pancakes ready to go with all your favorite toppings.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, et all, thanks for breakfast. Now I'm off to update my web site. Have a good day all.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Steve and Don,
Great breakfast, sure hits the spot today.
Wishing all of you a spectacular day 
What a gift, another day of life.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve, Don, Guy and Ann. Thanks for the coffee, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, to end a day of very few posts here in The Shang.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc and Don.


----------



## medic03

Good Morning/Night/Evening to you all. Thought I would pop in and see if anyone was in the kitchen sneaking some leftovers from dinner. Just did 46 hours work in the past 3 days and now I have 6 hours before I have to be back at work - wondering if there is even any point to trying to sleep:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some strong coffee for Treena when she wakes up, and some regualar coffee and tea, and a buffet of goodies, for everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Looks like day one of the Big Valley Jamboree today will be spent camping in the rain. Drat.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Marc, Good morning Don,
Thanks for breakfast this morning. Great to start the day with a full stomach.
Have a great time this week Don. It looks like the rainy weather will be over by tonight, then clear sailing. Like Brian Hall on 630 ched says, "My Guy" says it will be nice. 
Anyway have an awesome day everybody. Once today is gone we cant get it back.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Morning Marc, Guy, Don.

Marc, if you notice anyone going through the cushions on the couches in The Shang this morning, pay it no heed. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, doxies hate the rain, so keep them indoors with you. They like to nap on the bed, so make sure there is a dry cover for them to lie on. I have sent along their favorite DVD -- "101 Dachshunds" ( a Disney remake of 101 Dalmations). Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy and John.

John, the cushions on the couches in The Shang are filled with 100% wirehair doxie fur. It is softer than the fur of a llama or mohair.


----------



## SINC

I am off to get a hair cut. Come to think of it, I'll probably get them all cut. 

Then it is off to the grocery store, then the booze store, to restock some supplies.

Have lunch and then fill the fresh water tank and dump the holding tanks at the sanitary dump station before leaving the city for Camrose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully, Don. Remember, the doxies like their steaks rare. Bon voyage, mon frere. Thanks for taking the 8 doxies on this road trip.


----------



## eMacMan

Been rather hesitant to drop by. Guess I was afraid I would disappear altogether ala Sinc. Anyways I did want to share the pleasant day my wife and I spent in Waterton Park last Sunday. 

Started with a 15 minute line-up to get through the gates. If there is one place on earth it is pleasant to be stuck in line this was it. Turns out that credit cards take about a minute to handle whereas cash users get through in about 15 seconds.

Best part was a pleasant picnic by Cameron Falls. After a couple of deaths the Parks service simply removed the signs and map references so we had the spot entirely to ourselves.

Did miss being able to drive on down to Glacier Park but my better half refuses to get a passport so the Paranoid State of America is now out of bounds for her. All in all though it was a wonderful way to spend the day.
View attachment 5661


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Been rather hesitant to drop by. Guess I was afraid I would disappear altogether ala Sinc.


I disappeared? Wow, I never knew. 

Waterton is one of my all time favourite places in Alberta. I don't get there nearly often enough, but maybe this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, great pic. Looks like a fine spot. Whenever Sinc disappears, we have his twin brother, Sunc take his place. Or, when Don is nowhere to be found, Nod takes his place. Both are great people, so we don't mind that one of them always wears pink here in The Shang. We are family here.


----------



## Dr.G.

This coming Monday marks the anniversary of my coming to ehMacLand. It will be the start of my 8th year here in ehMacLand. To celebrate, I invite all of you to a special weekend brunch/dinner feast. Send in your orders and it shall be there whenever you so desire.


----------



## winwintoo

eMacMan said:


> Did miss being able to drive on down to Glacier Park but my better half refuses to get a passport so the Paranoid State of America is now out of bounds for her. All in all though it was a wonderful way to spend the day.
> View attachment 5661


Do you need a passport to drive across the line? I thought you could still cross on terra ferma but you need one to fly.

I guess I ought to take care of that one detail just in case I get an invite to fly south sometime soon.

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Marc, very kind of you to offer to special order on Monday. Still winding down from work so can't think of anything at the moment. When is the deadline?


----------



## iJohnHenry

I will take a Monte Cristo, thank you very much. 

Totally decadent.

Oh, could you please use some paper towels to blot off some of the grease.

Thanks.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I'll take a rib eye medium rare with all the trimmings please.
Thank you much.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Sitting Bull said:


> I'll take a rib eye medium rare with all the trimmings please.
> Thank you much.


Oh, brunch/*dinner*??

Excuse me while I reconsider my options.

A double shot of Harvey's shooting sherry, to perk the appetite.

A bottle of Wolf Blass yellow label for the table.

I will start with French onion soup. (Screw the rabbit food.)

Then prime rib, rare, Yorkshire puddings, snow peas, baby carrots, a smattering of mashed potatoes (with onion) and green beans.

For afters, I think a baked Alaska.

Then a Monte Cristo coffee. (See how I got that guy in here again??)

And an chocolate wafer. Just a little one, Monsieur. Go on, just one. What harm can one little wafer do??


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, orders in by Friday at midnight will be placed on your personalized menu selections for any time all day Sat. and Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, next to a reuban, I love Monte Cristo sandwiches. That shall be made for you whenever you request.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, a rib eye medium rare with all the trimmings will be ready for you whenever you request.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, your extended menu shall be there whenever you request.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Sorry Marc, did you say something??

I was on the phone to my travel agent.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, we have an eclectic staff of fine chefs from all over the world. Ask and it shall be yours, so long as we can get the ingredients in time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc,
You are simply amazing!:clap: 
I as well will book my flight asap. Can't wait to get there.
Bonsoir Marc a demain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light breakfast is ready, along with freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good night Marc, You are simply amazing!" Not really, Guy. As I tell Captain Kirk, "I am just a simple country doctor." Thanks for the compliment, however.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Top of the morning everybody.
Looks like a half decent day today, no rain for a change.
I'll just grab a cup of coffee today and off to work I go.
Have a great day.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee just as you like it, Guy. Bon jour.


----------



## SINC

Good day all from Camrose, Alberta where the friggin' wind has been blowing at gale force for two days now.

Yesterday was very wet and today, although sunny, the jet stream and high winds feel like below zero. Bake in the sun, freeze in the shade kinda thing.

So far, the only good thing was last nights sunset. Check it out:


----------



## MLeh

Yes, Don, the wind blows in Camrose. Spent two years there and don't remember a calm day. Got my kite-flying skills honed though.

Have some Sunny Boy for me, will you?

Pretty sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay warm, Don. Keep the doxies inside during those high winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iJohnHenry

SINC said:


> Alberta where the friggin' wind has been blowing at gale force for two days now.


Don't make me break into the chorus of Oklahoma.

You'll regret it.

On average, a ****ty day, for Canada, just because of one single asshole.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Good day all from Camrose, Alberta where the friggin' wind has been blowing at gale force for two days now.
> 
> Yesterday was very wet and today, although sunny, the jet stream and high winds feel like below zero. Bake in the sun, freeze in the shade kinda thing.


Don, 
Here in the Southwestern corner of AB, I am so grateful to you for taking those winds off of our shoulders if only for a day or two. It is a burden that sometimes grows wearisome and any relief is always very welcome. 

BTW Nice Sunset.

Bob


----------



## overkill

TGIF TGIF TGIF!!!

Long work week about to come to a close, and in celebration we are having an 'Order What You Want!' breakfast, so place your orders and sit back, relax and enjoy. Hot coffee and tea has been prepared while your meals are being cooked up.

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the breakfast, Steve. I think coffee and a fruit platter would go over quite well this morning. Merci, mon ami.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, my wife has lived in Calgary, Edmonton, Vancouver, Winnipeg, Okotoks, and spent her summers by a lake in central SK. She spoke of the strong winds in each of these places ................. until she came to St.John's. On a normal day, winds of 50-75kp/h are typical. When it gets bad, 100-130kp/h winds will take place. When it really gets bad, "the hand of God" reaches down and makes doxies fly, alongside SUVs.


----------



## MLeh

And how are your kite flying skills, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

I love to fly kites, but one has to use high-test line (the type a person might use to catch a marlin) as "string". People have these new types of kites which look like small parachutes and are guided by two hand grips. I approached someone in Churchill Park who was using one and asked if I could use if for a few minutes. He said yes. I was nearly pulled up into the air. Now that is a kite flying experience. People actually come from all over the world to fly a kite from Signal Hill, which is where Marconi flew his massive kite with a wire to send a wireless radio signal to Europe.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I could not get on ehMac for the past three hours for whatever reason, but suddenly it works. All other sites worked just fine.

Nice day here in Camrose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Don. How are you making out at the BVJ?


----------



## overkill

Life has been on the busy side of work lately, looking to get some down time in the next couple of weeks to regroup and focus some much needed energy into other areas in my life, but thanks for asking Marc. I do not recall ever being so busy in my life as I am right now and it is a great learning experience for me, so I cannot be totally bummed by the fact


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, this is my busy time as well. End of the semester is always a rush. Hang in there.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and a misty fog hangs over St.John's at just past 6PM. Hopefully, Don and the Doxies (has a nice ring to it, n'est pas?) are warm and dry at the BVJ.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Long "afternoon".

Just chillaxin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a good idea, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The Cafe Chez Marc is packed with people coming in for the special weekend meals. However, as always, for the regular Shang family, your special menu is waiting for you whenever you enter the VIP lounge. It is still hard to think that I have been here in ehMacLand 7 years (less two days).


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Marc,
Congratulations on your 7 years. It is sure nice to interact with you since my arrival here at ehMac. 
Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. Thanks for the kind words. You have been a great addition to our Shang family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thank you as well Marc, I was a little hesitant at first. Even joining I was not sure.
I have never joined anything on the internet before and was not sure I would be able to fit in. Especially in this type of technical environment. But I am glad that I did. It has been great.
Guy


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, I am certainly glad you joined ehMacLand and especially have become a regular here in The Shang. Many lurk but do not join in the family. Their loss, I guess.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks again.
Well,... I owe, I owe, off to work I go.
I have been a little lazy this morning no real hurry to get out this morning. Have a few jobs left to do. So we will catch you all tonight.
Have an awesome day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Camrose. The winds continue to howl for the fourth day in a row. These are sustained winds of 40 kph gusting as high as 80.

Makes the whole experience far less enjoyable. We can't even put out the awnings to escape the sun, which is hot if you find shelter from the wind, but finding that shelter is hard.

It is so strong it pulled the anchors right out of the ground for my awning so I gave up and rolled it up.

We sit on the east side of the motor home, the lee side from the winds, but the force of the wind coming underneath the rig is so cold we can't wear shorts for the wind chill is just too cold. This is August?

All in all, a bummer.


----------



## Ena

Good day from the left coast.

Sinc, I share your frustration with the weather. My wash is in the dryer instead of out on the clothes line. If you are as frugal as I am the sound of the dryer running is really irritating.

Annual Symphony Splash tomorrow. That's the concert in inner harbour with the orchestra on a barge and audience is on shore in front of Empress Hotel and area. Was in town last night and it looked really out of place to see porta potties lined up on the street beside the hotel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that does sound to be somewhat of a bummer. I know what strong winds can do when you are trying to be outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm with you, Ann. I try to time my washing so that it is done just as the sun is coming upon the clothesline.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all.

Been a while since I popped in. So I thought I would say Hi.

BTW, Everything at the cafe chez Marc is on me as I have officially graduated and am now a Physiotherapy Assistant. It sounds weird me saying that. It's been a long hard 10 months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Warren, and kudos to you. Drinks are on the house to the new graduate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. A special "Kudos to Warren" brunch will be ready tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Nite Marc... sorry I have not been posting. I am currently very conflicted... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Welcome to our celebration of Warren's graduation brunch. We are proud of him, and we have all of your favorites waiting for your dining pleasure. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, sorry to hear that you are "very conflicted". Might some herbal tea and a doxie pup help in any way?


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for everything Marc.

I think I'll have some french toast sprinkled with icing sugar, a side of bacon, some orange juice and coffee please.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Congratulation Warren, what a great sense of accomplishment to have started and completed something as intense as you have. Good luck in your career.
I've got a hunger on this morning Marc The menue looks awesome. Once again you have outdone yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Your request is our command, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, enjoy whatever you desire for brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don posted some nice pics of the BVJ on his website at mybirdie.ca


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Camrose.

I have a few more nice pics to put up, but my connection is giving me errors this morning so am far behind. I hate it when that happens.

And oh yeah, it's windy today. What a surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad things are going well, Don. Hang in there ................ and hang on to the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was thinking that we would have a big celebration in The Cafe Chez Marc to celebrate the anniversay of my coming to ehMacLand for the first time back in 2001. Still, I recall what I was thinking about just before I stumbled upon this site -- On the morning of August 4, 1944, the secret annex where Anne Frank and her family were hiding was stormed by the German Security Police. In memory of her, I shall not have a big celebration, but rather, just a moment of remembering all those who have been here and are now gone.


----------



## Bolor

Congratulations Warren on a satisfying accomplishment. You rightly proud of doing this. I add my wishes for good fortune in your career ahead.


----------



## Bolor

Diane, we haven't met but I'm Bob. Sorry to hear you are conflicted of late. May that soon be resolved.


----------



## Bolor

Guy, having read your posts you are a most welcome participant in the "Shang". I hope you'll be able to stay for a long time.

Let's hope the winds die down soon for Don. Maybe if we all wish together we'll be able to calm them somewhat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thank you much Bolor, appreciate the welcome. Ya I sure like it here.
I noticed your from Timmins, I was born in Sudbury and lived in Chelmsford.
I wish more members would list what part of the country they are from. It makes it more interesting and fun to know at this moment you are in communication with someone from this part of the world.
Any way just my thought.
Have a great day.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Marc, some herbal tea would be welcome, and I'm a strong believer in "doxie therapy"... 
I believe this afternoon is a good time for a nap too... it's not windy here but only 14º C. Where is summer?  



Dr.G. said:


> Diane, sorry to hear that you are "very conflicted". Might some herbal tea and a doxie pup help in any way?


----------



## winwintoo

I think I'll have some herbal tea too.

I've been very busy lately. I'm trying to get a computer program going in this seniors' apartment building where I live and it's getting very exciting.

I borrowed an old iMac and set it up and got one lady hooked on it and then I loaned her an old iBook to take to her apartment to use. She already wants to sell the very expensive Toshiba laptop her kids gave her for Christmas in favor of the iBook. She is in her 80s but both she and her husband are very eager to learn. The Toshiba with Vista was just too much for them.

It's keeping me on my toes   

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Warren and Margaret, well done on your respective accomplishments.

Guy, I live in Victoria, B C. When our family came to Canada we lived in NB and then Saskatchewan. Unique places, all with their own beauty.


----------



## iJohnHenry

When I'm conflicted, I always find some prunes on my cereal, and a nice apple after lunch, help enormously. :lmao:


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Good day from the left coast.
> 
> Sinc, I share your frustration with the weather. My wash is in the dryer instead of out on the clothes line. If you are as frugal as I am the sound of the dryer running is really irritating.
> 
> Annual Symphony Splash tomorrow. That's the concert in inner harbour with the orchestra on a barge and audience is on shore in front of Empress Hotel and area. Was in town last night and it looked really out of place to see porta potties lined up on the street beside the hotel.


I went to that symphony a few years ago - it was really wonderful!

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Guy:
I live on the beautiful Sunshine Coast. No, it's NOT an island, even though you do have to take a ferry to get here. Home of The Beachcombers (if you're old enough to remember that CBC show). Raised in Calgary, but moved to the wet coast 20 years ago today (exactedly).

Ann: My daughter, who lives in Victoria now, is downtown for the various activities today and tomorrow for 'BC Day', including the symphony.

Margaret: Good work on getting all the seniors switched.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, Margaret, your favorite blends of herbal tea are now being brewed. Enjoy and relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It have been a long 7 years here in ehMacLand. Anyone remember the Monster Thread? And we thought that when it hit 50 pages it was long. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

I do remember the monster thread. What was the real name of the thread again? I think it may have crashed to the overuse of the word doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and a light breakfast, are now ready for your enjoyment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, would you believe that I can't remember the name of the thread either. We named it the "Monster Thread" when it was into the 30s in terms of pages. Who knew that this thread would last as long as 3500+ pages??


----------



## overkill

Thank you for breakfast Marc. That should get the day off to the right start.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Thanks for breakfast Marc.
That double cappuccino and amazingly fresh mouth watering apple fritter was totally satisfying. What a great way to start the work day.
Wishing you all an amazing day.

Guy.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all!

Marc, you've been here 7 human years - is that one doxie year? I can never remember that calculation.

Margaret


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yes, if Marc was indeed a Doxie, he would have been a member here for ~49 years.

(And who's to say that he actually isn't??)

There is a table somewhere on the actual ageing process, but 7 to 1 is the usual ball-park figure.

EDIT: Found it.


----------



## MLeh

iJohnHenry said:


> (And who's to say that he actually isn't??)


That would explain a LOT.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve, Guy, Margaret, John and Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the site that John found has a good chart that seems accurate. Use the "Size and Aging" column for dogs 20-50 pounds. Daisy will be 7 next month, and we let her have her last litter 1 1/2 years ago when she was 5 1/2, which correlates with an adult woman having her last child.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, the site that John found has a good chart that seems accurate. Use the "Size and Aging" column for dogs 20-50 pounds. Daisy will be 7 next month, and we let her have her last litter 1 1/2 years ago when she was 5 1/2, which correlates with an adult woman having her last child.


Well then, Happy 1st Birthday!!










Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"And who's to say that he actually isn't??"

"That would explain a LOT."

As you recall, Carex was the only person here in The Shang to have ever been transformed into a WereDoxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Margaret.


----------



## SINC

Good day to all. Back home after getting up early to pack and a nearly two hour drive home in traffic.

BJV's over and no wind today. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don. Good to have you back. I see you bought all the doxies their "I was at the BVJ" tee-shirts. Cute.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> As you recall, Carex was the only person here in The Shang to have ever been transformed into a WereDoxie.


Who said anything about _transforming_?


----------



## Dr.G.

I never saw a typing doxie, 
And I never hope to see one,
But I can tell you anyhow
I'd rather see than be one.

My apologies to Burgess Gillette.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Evening all. Regular day at the office...err...bedside (13 of them) for me today. Did get to see glimpses of the Snowbirds making passes over the inner harbour; part of the BC Anniversary celebrations. I've seen them before but it's still an amazing sight.


----------



## SINC

Evening Ann.

I'm just about to call it a night and lay back with a good book for an hour or so, then it's off to dreamland for moi.


----------



## Ena

Night night Sinc.

I'm going to be up for awhile yet. Burton Cummings is belting out his hits at the moment from the outdoor concert downtown. I can hear everything he's saying and singing, all from the comfort of home with my feet up.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine.

I've been up and at 'em now for two hours. I'm way ahead of the game today.

Tea and coffee await along with bagels and fruit.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don. Thanks for the coffee this morning. Rough night's sleep last night, so looking to bounce back and keep the engine going today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the bagels, coffee and fruit.


----------



## Dr.G.

So starts my 8th full year here in ehMacLand. To celebrate, I suggest we bring 8 of something to share with the group. I shall bring 8 doxies, along with 8 bagels (4 from Montreal and 4 from New York City to show that I am an equal opportunity bagelmeister). Anyone else?


----------



## Bolor

How about 8 lords-a-leaping?


----------



## Bolor

or is that 7 lords-a-leaping and a partridge in a pear tree?


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## iJohnHenry

*Finally*, enough wiener dogs to match the package.


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations on year #8 Marc. Quite a milestone.:clap: :clap: 

The family and I are off to Florida tomorrow to pay a visit to the big rodent as well as see some whales. So I won't be around for a few days. I'll see you all when I return.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Congratulations on year #8 Marc. Quite a milestone.:clap: :clap:


Come to think of it, that is the one department I can better Marc on as I was here in February of 2001 and started my eighth year some six months ago. (Can't do it on post count.  )

Never even thought of it as any kind of milestone though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, bring your Lords for leaping over the doxies. A fine idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a magic eight ball is a great hit.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, yes, doxie pups are exceptionally tender.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Warren. Say hello to Mickey for me. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Don, you are the old timer here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with an assortment of bagels, muffins, juice and an array of fresh fruit are now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Hope you all had a nice evening. 
Shaping up to be a great day today. Hot and sunny here today.
Well another enjoyable breakfast Marc, great way to start off the day.
Hope you all have a fantastic day.
I owe, I owe, off to work I go!
Congrads on completing your 7th year Marc. Heres to another 7 Thanks for your contributions and your welcoming spirit to all of us.


----------



## SINC

Morning gang on a fine day here in Alberta as Guy has pointed out. I'm off to finish a couple of things. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Guy. It has been a good 7 years. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. The doxies arrived home safe and sound. They had their BVJ tee-shirts and an array of BVJ spindles.


----------



## medic03

Margaret, a few days I saw a post by you wondering when it is required to have a passport to enter the US by land. I saw an advertisement by Canada Customs in the Toronto Star today that said starting June 1 2009 a passport will be required when entering the US by air, sea or land.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

My, my, such a quiet day in The Shang. Everyone must be busy enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Appears I was last out and first in this morning so I put on the tea and coffee. Tons of stuff to do today, so gotta run. Have a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall make breakfast for everyone else.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, Marc and all. Just gonna grab a quick bite to eat and prepare for my morning meeting. Busy day ahead but I have Monday off to catch up on my golf game, so I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Breakfast to go it is for you today.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning crew,
T'is a day to behold. Looks like we will hit 31 today. I have great difficulty working in that kind of heat. I bottom out faily fast.
Well 3 more sleeps before the little woman gets back from holidays. I guess I need to plan the massive clean up  As usual I am the last minute kind of guy.
Well off I go. Need to try and beat the heat.
Have a great day 

GUY.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Good luck with your cleaning job, especially in that sort of heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

A slow day here in The Shang. Great day for a nap, if only I did not have so much work to complete at the semester winds down.


----------



## Bolor

We have rain today. It has been building to it for a few hot sticky days now. Gonna get rain for the rest of the week into the weekend. Oh well, I'm gonna leave this country and go to Sudbury.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Give my regards to the folks in "Big Nickle" country.


----------



## SINC

Hi Bob, what's up in Sudbury?

We have your heat at 31 today and 32 the next couple of days. Whew!


----------



## Dr.G.

That is hot, Don. Is that typical for you folks?


----------



## Bolor

Hi Don
Our heat "has left the building" Cool for the next couple of days as the low keeps circling back over us. 
Just heading down for a quick shopping trip. Down tomorrow morning and back Saturday evening. We just got back from St. Catharines last Wednesday to see my Mom. We missed the harsh weather they have been getting.

Guy, just ask your wife about the severe storms there to keep her mind off the cleanup or lack there of.


----------



## Ena

Evening all. As of three pm I'm on vacation for two weeks. Yay!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Ann. Enjoy sometime in the Relaxation Grotto and Meditation Spa here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Ann. Enjoy sometime in the Relaxation Grotto and Meditation Spa here in The Shang.


And, as is usual for members of The Shang, all food and beverages are comp'd. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Enjoy your time off Ann!

Still 31 here at 7:16, while I watch the CFL games on TSN in the A/C of the motor home. Go Green Riders at 8:00!


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Ann. Enjoy sometime in the Relaxation Grotto and Meditation Spa here in The Shang.


Thanks for the invite. I'll keep it in mind to drop in after I've painted the kitchen cabinets. Work before pleasure


----------



## medic03

Enjoy your vacation Ann. Though it doesn't sound like you will be getting much down time. How has your ankle been with the rain and such.


----------



## SINC

No CFL fans I see.


----------



## Ena

Treena, ankle has been great. Thanks for asking. Still working those long hours?

Going to take it easy for a day or two before I start on the kitchen job and catch up on sleep. To misquote Sgt. Renfrew/Dave Broadfoot, see you when I regain consciousness.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> No CFL fans I see.


Bah. Some of us have lives, you know. And true CFL fans were watching the games, not geeking. 

Yay Stamps!:clap:


----------



## iJohnHenry

Morning Shang-ers.

Marc, where is breakie??

Heading to the Centre of the Universe today, usual Friday routine.

Want me to bring back some smug?? :lmao:


----------



## overkill

TGIF to those who need it. Looking forward to escaping away for the weekend and get a couple rounds of golf in


----------



## MLeh

Happy 08/08/08 everyone. A most auspicious day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Outside mowing the lawn so I thought everyone would not mind making their own breakfast from the breakfast buffet I left for all of you. Guess John walked right past it on his way to the Relaxation Grotto.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Bah. Some of us have lives, you know. And true CFL fans were watching the games, not geeking.
> 
> Yay Stamps!:clap:


Morning all!

Elaine, the Stamps played well and it was an enjoyable game. It was however the Riders turn to lose. They could not go on winning all season.


----------



## MLeh

*hands Don an apostrophe for his Riders*

Well, you know, when the commentators started talking about it being a Stampeder win in the third quarter I was quietly speaking to the TV (because I would never yell at the TV, would I?), encouraging them to remember the game wasn't in the bag yet. A full quarter is plenty of time to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory when the Stamps are concerned. And just about got proven true yet again. Fortunately they didn't screw up completely, but it was an exciting comeback by Saskatchewan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Elaine.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good Morning all,
Hope you all have an amazing day 
Well it will be brutal day in the heat again. On days like today I sometimes wish I worked indoors. But that thought quickly disappears  .
Well I am off to a late start this morning, it was a late night. Our daughter who is expecting her first child around Sept15 has had a troubled pregnancy. Now she has been ordered to stay home from work as of today and a special nurse will be visiting daily. They may decide in the next couple of days to operate. She is pretty stressed and so am I. My wife is stressing. Everybody is stressing.
We will be canceling our trip to B.C. next week in order to be here for our daughter. Which is all good.
Have a good one everybody 
I'll check in late tonight to catch up on the day at the Shang.
Guy.


----------



## SINC

Too bad about your trip Guy, but being with your daughter trumps all other things. We too cancelled plans to be here for the birth of our grandson in June. Good thing we did as it was a breach requiring a C section and daughter-in-law Mom has needed a lot of help and support.

Good luck to your family with the big event.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks for the support Don,
It is a waiting game from here on in. Ya your right about the trip. It's not even an issue here.
Family is one of the most important gifts of all.
Thanks again,

Off to work I go.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on your upcoming grandchild, Guy. May he/she be born without complications and be born healthy. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening, with a BBQ, 18C and a bit of sun. A fine day all in all.


----------



## Dr.G.

I find the time on my postings rather strange. My last post said "Today, 05:06 PM" When it was 6:06PM here in St.John's. We are 1/2 hour from Atlantic Time, 1 1/2 hours from Eastern Time, so an hour difference does not really exist in Canada. Maybe this is The Shang Time???


----------



## Cameo

Good day all. A bit late in the day, but it is still today.

Guy - pregnancy is a scarey thing in itself.....I have four boys.......so my thoughts are with your daughter at this time. I would say though that relaxing is probably in everyone's best interest, at least as best that you can. Easier said then done I know.

All the best to everyone.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Sorry Marc, I must have missed the buffet on my way out too early for my taste.

As an apology, let me buy a round the The Shang.

Sorry, only Kilkenny available this evening.










PS: CBC is replaying the opening ceremonies, starting at 6:00, Eastern time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, John. I shall have a beer, but pass on the opening ceremony.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yes, sad to say paint drying holds more interest for me right now, than the Olympics in China.


----------



## MLeh

Don't you all be silly. The party in Beijing isn't for the silly Olympics. It's because they're all celebrating my birthday. 

Cheers.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Don't you all be silly. The party in Beijing isn't for the silly Olympics. It's because they're all celebrating my birthday.
> 
> Cheers.


Happy Birthday!!

08/08/08 - is there another "8" in there somewhere? Are you perhaps 28 or 18? Were you born in a year ending in 8?

Inquiring minds and all that......

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, Elaine. We have been waiting for you to blow out your 8 doxie candles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday to you ..................... happy birthday to you ..................


----------



## iJohnHenry

I'm thinking 1938, only because it's before my time. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

John, you are a laugh a minute. Elaine is younger than us all, at least you, me and Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Just a minute Marc, a laugh a minute is a tough task to undertake, especially at my age. :lmao:


----------



## MLeh

for those inquiring minds: all the numbers in my birthday include an eight, so it's a multiple of 10 I'm celebrating this year


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all,
Thank you for your kind words.
I brought the mother to be a bouquet of flowers today to pick up her spirits. I cant wait for my wife to get back in order to help re assure our daughter. Nothing like having your mother around when in times of need.

Hope you all had a fantastic day. Being friday I hope there isn't to many complaints.
We hit 34 degrees here today. WOW.
Anyway see you all in the morning.


----------



## SINC

Having met Elaine, I'm pretty sure I could guess the right number to go in front of that zero this birthday.

But being a gentleman I'll just whisper it to her. The rest of you can wonder what the right number is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Tea and coffee are ready for the early risers.


----------



## SINC

Marc, while I have been up for 90 minutes or so, it was not nearly early enough to catch you this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Catch me if you can, Don.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice to get a day to sleep in, weather is beautiful by the beach so I may have to go for a dip later. Have a great weekend to all!


----------



## Bolor

MLeh said:


> for those inquiring minds: all the numbers in my birthday include an eight, so it's a multiple of 10 I'm celebrating this year


I'll guess 20!!!:lmao:


----------



## Bolor

IJH that was my birth year. That makes me older than all of the shangers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, you are old in years only ............... and you are wiser than all of your years, so we need you here in The Shang. FYI, the Bolor Special blend of hot chocolate is now in 45 countries, and brings in apx. $113 million in profits each year, which we donate to food banks, schools, water treatment and drilling projects, health care, pre-natal care, mosquito nets, vaccinations for children, homes for the elderly, etc, etc. Your special blend is paying off for people all over the world.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Bolor said:


> IJH that was my birth year. That makes me older than all of the shangers.


I guess it does.

I just got in at the tail-end of the Dirty Thirties.


----------



## Dr.G.

I got in (or came out) just after WW II and before the Korean War. So, I guess I am a real "baby boomer".


----------



## Dr.G.

Raffi is going to rerelease his Baby Beluga song to be "baby boomers"

YouTube - Raffi - Baby Beluga


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh baby ba-boomer, oh baby ba-boomers ........."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I'm too old to be a boomin' or a Boomer.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I've been up for hours updating my site and now preparing to hit the road for another couple of weeks. I am taking Ann to one of her sister's homes, where all will gather to celebrate her 66th birthday in Whitewood SK near the Manitoba border next Saturday.

Where we will wind up after that is anyone's guess as we remain foot loose and fancy free these days.

Tea, coffee and the "Anything Your Heart Desires Sunday Buffet" await the gathered throng this morning.

PS - If you missed the video on my site yesterday, take a peek today. It's near the bottom of the first page. I guarantee it will put a smile on your face.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good Morning Don,
Thanks for breakfast today.
Happy trails my friend, enjoy your trip,safe drive and see ya when you get back.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day all,
The little woman gets back this morning :love2: 
Cant wait. It has been 3 weeks.
I just have a little cleaning left to do and the house should be ready.
Have a great day .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the "Anything Your Heart Desires Sunday Buffet". We have to watch out for the old heart these days. Merci. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Yes, get the house clean and tidy. Your wife will be pleased upon her return.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I wish *I* had the disposable income to run a motor home all over the country. :-( 

(Wonder how many gallons to the mile he gets??)





:baby:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Bolor

If the buffet is still up and available, I will partake. I think I'll have a mild Bolor special with that as it's currently only 12 and a mizzle to chill the bones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Yes, for you, the Cafe is always open and will serve you whatever you want. We are not that cool here, but there has not been any sun since July 30th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute.

YouTube - Fred. A Dogumentary Film


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning all. I've been up for hours updating my site and now preparing to hit the road for another couple of weeks. I am taking Ann to one of her sister's homes, where all will gather to celebrate her 66th birthday in Whitewood SK near the Manitoba border next Saturday.


Hey that's my hometown!!

I haven't been out there this year, might try to get out before the summer is over.

Have a good trip!

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret ............. or should I say Maxine?


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. How is Life treating you these days?


I think I tossed a rib somewhere along the line, with a massive sneeze.

But otherwise fine, thank you Marc.

Can't wait for Indian Summer to arrive though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ouch. You should spend some time in the Relaxation Grotto with a PT. She has been trained by our very own Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doxie Rescue Squad

YouTube - Mighty Dog, Rescue


----------



## MaxPower

Evening everyone. Just returned from hot, humid sunny Florida. A grand time was had by all. I have a lot of reading to catch up on so I'll check in later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Warren. Send some sun and warmth our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Settled for the night in Battleford SK. next to the NWMP Fort established during the Riel Rebellion.

Mosquitos have chased us inside. They're like vampires here.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Rise and shine, breakfast is ready for your inspection. We have a light continental variety for those looking for freshly made yogurt and fresh croissants. Fruits from the orchards and wonderful pastries.
For those in need of a little more substantial foods we have eggs benedict, and omelets, bacon, off the bone ham and a variety of home made breads.
Enjoy the start of a great new week.
Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the breakfast. Looks great. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. Drive carefully.


----------



## iJohnHenry

SINC said:


> Settled for the night in Battleford SK. next to the NWMP Fort established during the Riel Rebellion.
> 
> Mosquitos have chased us inside. They're like vampires here.


Ah, fond memories of camping in Peace River.  

Had to eat in the car. Come morning, the Thermos camp stove had a full inch of dead monsters at the bottom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mosquitos seem to really bother my wife, but not me. We have not had many this year due to to the cool weather, however.


----------



## SINC

Good day gents from Swift Current, SK, the city in which I grew up. I'll be here for a couple days to work on the family plots in the cemetery. Better connection here than in Battleford, but not much better. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

The prodigal son has returned. Let us kill a fatted doxie to celebrate his return. Better yet, why not let the doxies pull his chariot and we shall feed you a heart-smart meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: 

Me too.

My AR is bad tonight and that it is unusual.

May have to break out a Celebrex tomorrow if things don't settle down. Sooner if I can't sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine breakfast is ready for one and all when you get up. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your situation, Don. What causes this all of a sudden?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I should have known. It began to rain last night. Does it nearly every time. 

That really puts a damper on my grave painting aspirations today.

Also I just got a recall notice to have the fridge in the RV serviced ASAP for a fire hazard fault. They recommend not using it at all unless absolutely necessary.

Well, it's absolutely full, so I have no choice but to continue to use it, although I will now have to turn it off when travelling and also when sleeping.

That now means I will have to find a repair shop to do the recall work somewhere along the line as I travel. Sigh. Always something to spoil a trip.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon all... 

Don, I hope you're feeling better today and that you have that fridge under control! 

I've been making a daily habit of reading your blog and quite enjoy it... I loved the story about the traveling Gnome...  

Do you know if that image of the gnarly fuzzy little dude holding the coffee mugs is from a public clipart site by chance? I could use things like that for the mugs in my store.

Oh... I am DEFINITELY a Maxine...


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you would be in hard shape with all the rain we have had the past two weeks. Not more than 8 hours has passed without it starting to rain or drizzle again.

Bon chance, mon frere. Don't let it ruin your vacation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## SINC

Hey Diane, I have no idea about the fuzzy guy. Someone e-mailed it to me so help yourself is all I can say. Glad to hear you enjoy my site. I try to keep it light and enjoyable. Thanks for the kind words.

The fridge problem is just a bit bigger than I expected. It needs to be replaced which takes two weeks to ship one from the USA, then two days to pull and install the replacement.

I have decided we will continue on using it as we have been for four seasons now and repair it once we get back home.

I will turn it off overnight while we sleep, but other than that, it will function as normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that sounds like a logical thing to do under the circumstances.


----------



## Dreambird

G'evening Marc, it's a good day here thanks. Not too cold...  and a prediction for some really warm weather to come. I'll take what I can get!

Don, OK... thanks for the "fuzzy guy"... I assume from the look of him, he's public clipart. Sounds like you have the fridge at least under control, so enjoy your trip...


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all. Just popping in to say Hi.

I ordered 2 iPhone's for my wife and I today and they should arrive within the next 5 days. Just in time too. The battery on my Treo is starting to fail.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's good to hear, Diane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Warren. My wife is coveting an iPhone ............. but she covets an iMac more.


----------



## SINC

Evening all from a cold and wet Swift Current. We're off to Regina tomorrow. I will turn in early tonight as we had a very full day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. It's not too often that I get to tuck you in to bed. Hope your back is better in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got Don all tucked in for a good night's sleep. So, I guess I shall pull the pin as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being brewed, as well as the breakfast of your choice when you so desire. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Thanks for breakfast, just gonna grab some bacon and eggs and be on my way. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning gents from a rainy Swift Current. We leave today for Regina, about a three hour run. Thanks for the coffee Marc, I needed that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. No coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How is your back?


----------



## SINC

The back is good today Marc, thanks.

Once it starts to rain, I'm fine, so the drive today will not be any discomfort.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance et bon voyage, mon frere. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have arranged to have you escorted in to Regina by Zorro, the father of the second litter of doxie pups, as well as Snax, one of his daughters from this second litter. They will be carrying the long "Welcome home Don" sign.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Prime Minister is in NL today and tomorrow. While he will not be meeting with NL Premier Danny Williams, he will be meeting one of our doxie pups. He is going to Cupids, NL, to extend them well wishes on their 400th anniversary. While he is there, there will be a contingent of Newfoundland dogs. The owner of three of these Newfoundland dogs owns one of our doxie pups, and they are bringing Hugo along with the other three "Newfs" to greet the PM. So, if you are watching the National news tonight, and see the PM being swamped by five big black Newfoundland dogs, and being licked by a cute doxie, the doxie was one of our second litter pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

"On Thursday, Harper travels to the Conception Bay community of Cupids. He is expected to announce details on federal government support for celebrations in 2010 marking the founding of a colony — the first of its kind in English-speaking North America — in Cupids." CBC.com

Wonder if he will see Hugo, one of our doxies, and drop in to see me about getting a doxie pup for his kids? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. I got up to see the meteor shower, but alas it is raining here in Regina. So much for that bright idea. Back to bed for me.


----------



## overkill

Good morning and happy back to bed Don 

Ive got the coffee brewing and tea prepared. The bottle of baileys has found its way back onto the counter somehow, so please enjoy.

Fresh muffins and bagels of your choice along with our fruit platter are being served right now. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

That half ounce of Bailey's really perked up my coffee. Water is not Regina's long suit and never was as long as I can recall. It still tastes terrible.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Even if you use a Brita filter, and let it sit in the fridge for a while??


----------



## SINC

What? You mean take my beer outta the fridge just to have room for water? Horrors!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Seems like a quiet day here in The Shang.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Vacations necessitated an extra day for Community Care this week.  

Usually have Thursdays off, as a break day. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A wise move, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

PM Harper met our doxie, Hugo, in cupids today. He also hinted at a Fall election this afternoon. I wonder if the two are connected in any way?


----------



## iJohnHenry

And a new myth is born.

Hugo sees his shadow. Fall election is a cinch. :yawn:


----------



## Dreambird

*rotflmao**
Yes. That's the general idea!  



SINC said:


> What? You mean take my beer outta the fridge just to have room for water? Horrors!


----------



## Dr.G.

John, that is a grand idea. So, on the day before the August full moon, if one of my doxies sees his/her shadow, there will be an election. Luckily, mid-August is usually cool and cloudy. Today was sunny and 23C, so we won't be having too many elections.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all. My first post from the new iPhone. This could get dangerous.


----------



## SINC

Congrats on the new toy Warren.

Diane, glad you appreciate the better things in life. (BEER)

Night all from Windthorst, SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on your new iPhone, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Gracie. Old habit die hard.


----------



## overkill

TGIF brings the whatever you want breakfast. Orders are being taken now so throw them out there!


----------



## Cameo

.....oh my and I am fasting, I have a crap load of tests to be done but the lab doesn't open until 8:30.............and I can't have my tea until after that.........not
a happy camper this morning.

Hope everyone is well. I am glad this is Friday and hoping for a dry weekend. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## Cameo

Marc - some old habits shouldn't die..............I like the thought that someone thinks enough of me to say goodnight - especially when times are tough, every little light out there helps. I thought my emotional ups and downs were menopausal but doc says I am far too stressed out and someone should keep an eye on me....................sigh, guess I shouldn't be thinking of that light at the end of the tunnel as being the train huh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Steve, I shall take dry toast and dry cereal. We had over two inches of rain overnight, and Environment Canada forecasts another inch or two by noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. I was never sure how you felt about being singled out for me to say good night, along with Gracie, Shayla, et al. Glad you are not displeased. I hate to fast for lab work if that is of any help.


----------



## Cameo

It has always been a good feeling Marc to know someone was thinking of me in some small way as I have said. Especially someone I have come to like and respect


----------



## iJohnHenry

Cameo said:


> .....oh my and I am fasting, I have a crap load of tests to be done but the lab doesn't open until 8:30............


Been there, done that. 

My lab opened at 7:30 this morning.

Now I'm down 4 vials.

OJ & coffee will remedy that.

:clap:


----------



## winwintoo

I'll be fasting Monday morning. I was going to go for the tests this morning, but I woke up at 6 and the lab doesn't open until 8:30 and I decided I couldn't wait that long for coffee. I'll arrange to sleep later on Monday.

It looks like a nice sunny day here for a change. It's been pretty gloomy for the past week.

Glad to see everyone up and about.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Yeah, I am down 4 vials too. Sore arm as well, woman seemed to think I am a human pincushion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you like the thought. I like doing it. Don told me that some people sent him PMs complaining of my doing that, which I always thought rather strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess I am lucky. I hate to have my blood taken, and I hate passing out while waiting to have my blood taken, so I pay to have someone come to my house and draw the blood. I hand him the prescription, and he is in and out in 15 minutes. I am in my family room, with the doxies looking at me, and all is well. For $25 it is worth every penny of this cost.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Glad you like the thought. I like doing it. Don told me that some people sent him PMs complaining of my doing that, which I always thought rather strange.


Good morning from Windthorst, SK., all you pin cushion type people 

Seems we have a medical condition in the Shang this morning, a "rash" of tests. 

Marc, as an aside, no one complained to me about the fact you said good night to certain people. They had no objection to that in particular. Rather the complaint as I recall it (it was a long time ago), was it was that it got to be so repetitive, night after night, same old, same old. 

At any rate, it appears to not be an issue any longer.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Cameo said:


> Yeah, I am down 4 vials too. Sore arm as well, woman seemed to think I am a human pincushion.


Had a new girl this morning, and I prayed that she didn't take out any social ills perpatrated on her people before my time. She was Black.  

No need to fear, she was as good as the lady she replaced.

Damn fine vampires at that place



Dr.G. said:


> I guess I am lucky. I hate to have my blood taken, and I hate passing out while waiting to have my blood taken, so I pay to have someone come to my house and draw the blood. I hand him the prescription, and he is in and out in 15 minutes. I am in my family room, with the doxies looking at me, and all is well. For $25 it is worth every penny of this cost.


(Trying extremely hard not to laugh.)


----------



## iJohnHenry

SINC said:


> Rather the complaint as I recall it (it was a long time ago), was it was that it got to be so repetitive, night after night, same old, same old.
> 
> At any rate, it appears to not be an issue any longer.


I let it go.  

As a newbee, I have not yet been granted the right to gripe about my betters here. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

You are lucky, Marc. I seldom get a chance to lie down when they take blood in the lab, and I get really dizzy from it when I don't.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, now I recall, Don. Still, seems as if Jeanne does not mind, and I certainly am not going to wish everyone a good night and a hope for peace. Paix, mon frere (not going to stop calling you "my brother" either. never did have an older brother .............. or knew anyone who could pull off wearing pink as you do).


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, grandpa John. A healthy girl. Kudos to one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Damn fine vampires at that place." Interesting that he never comes during the light of day ................ and I always thought that the scratches on my neck were the result of overly affectionate doxies. Still, my lab work always seems to come back OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, when I passed out twice, and being the only Glassman in the province, they know who I am and "suggest" that I get this done at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, gripe all you want. I received a few PMs a few years ago complaining about my comments about doxies outside of The Shang, but that has stopped. 

So, gripe away. I could gripe about how you are always so nice to people, and a great member of the Shang family, but I don't like to gripe. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

No need for griping here now. It's over.

Me? I'm sweltering in 32 degree SK heat.

Picked a whole bunch of dill this morning and am going to try and photograph the humming birds before I hit the road this afternoon.


----------



## winwintoo

Keep your eyes peeled, you might just run into former finance minister Ralph G in Whitewood this weekend. His wife graduated from good ole WHS the same year as my sister and they are having a reunion out there this weekend.

Have fun dodging hailstones - not.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a balmy 20C at 3PM, and now the wind is roaring through the trees and it is 15C at 6PM. Quite a change.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Marc, I *never* gripe about Doxies, or any other pet pics for that matter.

The Latin does get a little old for me though.

Perhaps it's a reminder of a 14 on my final in Grade 10??


----------



## winwintoo

iJohnHenry said:


> Marc, I *never* gripe about Doxies, or any other pet pics for that matter.
> 
> The Latin does get a little old for me though.
> 
> Perhaps it's a reminder of a 14 on my final in Grade 10??


Is somebody here speaking Latin?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

John, "paix" is peace in French.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Any current pics of your dogs?


----------



## iJohnHenry

Ah, I though it was Pax Vobiscum.

I told you I failed Latin in Grade 10.

What I didn't tell you was that I also bailed on French in Grade 9, after a 50%. Perhaps I should have stayed the course?? 

I could be a simple servant today.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone from Whitewood SK. Tea and coffee are now being served along with fresh muffins and a fruit platter.

It looks like another hot one here today for Ann's birthday bash.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the breakfast, Don. Wish Ann a happy birthday from all of us here in The Shang.


----------



## Ena

Don, I'll add my best wishes to Ann for her birthday. Hope that she is enjoying her time away from work since she retired.

Still on vacation and enjoying extended and frequent coffee breaks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. We also have a selection of nice cool drinks that you could enjoy outside on our sun deck, or inside in the Relaxation Grotto.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone!

Marc, I brought my glass of white wine, I hope that's OK? 

Don, yes I do have an appreciation for a nice white wine now an then, funny for someone of German descent I'm not much of a beer drinker... however the wine must be chilled as well... 

Reading back a couple of pages... *lol**... all the lab work sissies, my ex is one that they do NOT touch until he is lying down on their cot... they found out why the hard way. Picking up a 6'4" man is not fun...


----------



## iJohnHenry

That does sound daunting, for most of the blood-letters are but little girls.

Wine is fine this night, if I might also have my Kilkenny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, the sign reads "Aportez votre vin", which means "Bring your own wine" (I think), so your glass of white wine is acceptable. 

Re bloodwork, I am like your ex, in that I am flagged in the system that if ever I want bloodwork done in a hospital in Canada or the US, I have to be lying down.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, your brew is also acceptable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Gracie, Shayla and ................... ( Jeanne, I forgot the name of your other dog. Sorry.)


----------



## SINC

Night all. I got way too much sun today and am bushed. My arms, legs and feet exposed to the sun have broken out in thousands of little itchy red pin prick size dots, a reaction caused from a side effect from my Lipitor pills. Very uncomfortable indeed. Time to turn in while the others sit round the fire.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Do you see the full moon tonight where you are? Impressive, n'est pas?


----------



## SINC

Maybe that's why I am scratching? It looks quite tiny and very orange here and is just breaking the eastern horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when it rose in the horizon, it was big and bright.


----------



## Dreambird

Bonne nuit, Gute Nacht and Good Night to everyone...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A great Sunday brunch awaits you whenever you hunger or thirst. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all.

The moon here last night was less than impressive as it was partially obscured by wisps of cloud and although it was quite orange in colour, it did not appear any larger than normal. Quite small in fact. It is odd how it appears in different ways in different parts of the country.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I once saw the August full moon rise out of the ocean (or so it seemed as it rose above the horizon). That is an amazing sight.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Just stopping by for some coffee, then going to take a trip downtown and check out the antique shops to find a bargain on something, just do not know what yet


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. How was your search for antiques?


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet Sunday evening here in The Shang.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yes, just finishing a Kilkenny, surfin', and listening to some Thin Lizzy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## iJohnHenry

Fine, thank you Marc. And you, and yours, and doxies??

Busy days last week, all 5 of them.

This week is looking a little easier, until someone is discovered as having buggered-off on vacation.


----------



## SINC

Evening folks, change of plans and still in Whitewood. Moving along tomorrow to Fort Qu'appelle. Still +32 here each day. So hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's good to hear, John. I have another week of grading, and then I hope to take off the last week of August and Labor Day before the semester starts again on Sept. 2nd.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and Gracie. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Welcome to the start of a new work week, hopefully some of the nice weather over the weekend hangs around for today.

Mark, unfortunately did not make it out to the antique store yesterday afternoon, a few side errands seemed to take longer than anticipated which left little time to get to the shops. 

Fresh coffee and tea ready along with breakfast of choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for the coffee. 

"Mark, unfortunately did not make it out to the antique store yesterday afternoon, a few side errands seemed to take longer than anticipated which left little time to get to the shops."

Too bad about the non-antique day. By the way, I spell my name Marc. Mark is my evil twin brother.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, we are on the move today. Later . . .


----------



## iJohnHenry

Mark!!

He's the guy Burt Lancaster kept calling for in *Run Silent, Run Deep*.

Stupid bugger never did speak-up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Where are you bound for today?


----------



## Dr.G.

John, yes, BL needed to "mark" the coordinates of the ships of Japan in the south Pacific, but I still spell my first name "Marc".


----------



## Cameo

G'day all. Busy weekend, mowing grass, patching, sanding and painting my living room. Three and a half walls and I ran out of paint...........sigh. Still have trim, windows and baseboards to do as well. Almost there.

Recent puppy pix? This is a week ago. Failte is taller, but skinnier then Shayla now. Shayla is about 70 lbs and Failte was 51lbs a couple weeks ago.

View attachment 5744


Well, I am not visiting THAT vampire for bloodwork again........the bruise is covering both front and back of my elbow and halfway down my arm. I don't normally grip about this stuff..........but I have never reacted to bloodwork before, let alone to have a sore arm three days later.

Looks like things are drying up here in Ontario finally and today is a warm 30 something and sunny yayyyy!

Take care.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> Well, I am not visiting THAT vampire for bloodwork again........the bruise is covering both front and back of my elbow and halfway down my arm. I don't normally grip about this stuff..........but I have never reacted to bloodwork before, let alone to have a sore arm three days later.


Sorry to hear about your bad bloodwork experience. I thought I was the one who has so much trouble. I had to go this morning and she used a "butterfly" needle - never seen one before - but it was a lot smoother and less fuss than usual.

I hope Don is on the way in his air conditioned motorhome. It's going to be hot again today although not quite as hot in Regina as it was out where he was.

Marc, you work at home, do you find yourself all discombobulated if you have to leave the house before you get started on your work day? I like to roll out of bed, read my email and get to work. This morning I slept later and left the house as soon as I woke up and now I can't seem to get started. More coffee maybe?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, great pic of Shayla and Failte. Do they have the same mother and/or father?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, you work at home, do you find yourself all discombobulated if you have to leave the house before you get started on your work day?" Not really, Margaret. I usually trun on my computer and get some coffee. I check to see if there are any urgent emails and then go to ehMacLand. My students think I live on the computer. Here is a comment from ratemyprofessors.com 

Marc Glassman - Memorial University of Newfoundland - RateMyProfessors.com

"Corrects everything very fast. He must spend every waking moment on the D2L site. Great feedback and really develops conversation in the online course. If you want a good mark, he likes length and quality. Great prof and will do a course from him again if i can."


----------



## overkill

Look what I have started, my apologies Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Steve. My middle name is Stephen and everyone spells it Steven.


----------



## medic03

Hellooooo! Hope everyone is having a good day. I am in the process of selling my car and buying a new one (at least it is new to me). I am having a real issue with Licensing Bureau trying to organize it all - they don't make it easy (I don't want new plates I want to transfer my existing) The other issue I have is that I will be required to pay 8% provincial sales tax on the red book value on my new car. When the car was purchased new provincial tax was paid then - why do I have to pay it again on the same vehicle - isn't that double dipping arghhh! I think I will make a pot of herbal tea to settle me down. 

Jeanne, great pics of the dogs. Are they purebred or do they have a bit of collie in them?


----------



## Cameo

They are both purebred, showline. Different parents completely, same breeder.
The pup will be trained, shown and bred by my breeder - she co owns the pup with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the herbal tea, Elaine. I hate buying and selling cars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, Jeanne. Are you going to show either of them? Gracie and Fanny just got their CKC Championship certificate in the mail today.


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the herbal tea, Elaine. I hate buying and selling cars.


No problem, and it's Treena not Elaine:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Mea culpa, Treena. After giving John a hard time in the misspelling of my name, I should be shot for that faux pas. Instead, I shall send you our new Doxie Cube, sure to be a hit this Christmas.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> After giving John a hard time in the misspelling of my name,


Ahem.

It was Steve, not moi. tptptptp 

Only 9 faces per side. I might have a chance with that one.

One suggestion: put different pups on each side.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all,
Long time since my last visit. A lot has happened in the last week since my little woman has returned .
This past friday my wife and I have had to make the biggest decision of our lives. After 13 years of companionship we said goodbye to our best friend. Our dog was euthanized Friday afternoon. We miss him dearly. The pain is horrible and we are extremely lonely.:-( 
I always thought I was so tough and was always the first to criticize those that had lost there pets. If it ever happened to me, I would know how to handle it. Well it has happened and I did not handle it as I thought. It was horrible. I do not wish this on any one. I would of added a picture of our little guy, but I don't know how to take it from iPhoto and post here.
Sorry to post this after such cute pictures of the doxies.
As usual my timing is not very good.
I didn't mean to put a damper on the thread. I just wanted to share our loss with friends.
Have a good night.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, John. This has been a very long semester. In these 13 weeks I have taught 10 courses to just over 300 students. This is the average teaching assignment for two profs in the Faculty of Ed here at Memorial over a two year period.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, my heartfelt sorrow goes out to you. I have had to do this to three of my dogs, and it does not get easier nor do you forget. I shall send you something that someone sent to me that helped a bit. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Rainbow Bridge

The Rainbow Bridge

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Dr.G.

In loving memory of Rags, Max and Little Rootie.

See you all someday on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge. Paix, mes cher amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. May we all remember friends and pets, present and departed. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thank you Marc,
Good night.


----------



## Dreambird

My heart goes out to you Guy... I also have been there:

These are my 2 now gone, Spencer was July 2006 and the tears are still near the surface as are tender memories of Sonja who passed on in 1991.
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-3509.html#post697208

Good Night all.


----------



## Cameo

It is never easy to put down a beloved pet. I have done so three times. But the years of love and joy derived from them and the knowledge that they know that you loved them remains. We do what we have to do as loving and caring people towards our pets. They are only physically gone..........their love and memory remains in our hearts and thoughts forever.

Never feel bad or be afraid to share grief with friends. That is a part of what friends are for is it not? IT is really true that it gets easier with time.

Have a great day all.

View attachment 5751


These two were added to our household a few weeks ago. Little lovebugs they are. Shayla kidnapped one, bringing it downstairs.


----------



## screature

My goodness I picked a sad day to return to the Shang after a long absence.

My heartfelt condolences to you and your wife Guy. It is a very hard time to go through and it is truly a day by day recovery process. 

What is it with the number 3 being the number of times we have lost pets, as that is the same number of times for me? I always thought it would get easier as time goes on to say good bye. This certainly has not been my experience. When our last little bundle of joy Missy fell suddenly gravely ill and we had no choice but end her suffering I was a wreck, she was a dear creature.

We now have two very special "kids" in Bailey and Maggie who bring joy to our lives every day. We often say "what would we do without you" to each of them and proceed to give them such a hug that it feels like you want to pull them right inside you. When their time comes I know we will be absolutely devastated. 

That being said we have promised ourselves that after a period of healing we will bring new love to our lives because despite the pain of loss, the joy and unconditional love that our animal companions bring to our lives on a daily basis is a gift and a blessing that we would be foolish to deprive ourselves of just to avoid the pain of losing another friend and family member.

So my heart goes out to you Guy and I am truly sorry for your loss.

Marc I just wanted to say thank you for sharing the wonderful "Rainbow Bridge" piece with us. It is beautiful and despite the tears that I know it will bring on, I have to share it with my wife.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Thank you for the words of comfort. They are very appreciated. It is nice to know that we are not alone and that others have had and understand the pain.
The rainbow bridge piece indeed brought tears, but was very welcomed.
Thanks again, and I hope you all have a fantastic day.
I owe, I owe, off to work I go.....
Thanks again,
Guy.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of your loss guy as losing a pet is always tough.

We'd like to see that photo you have in iPhoto so please post it for us.

Just open IPhoto, then click and drag the photo to your desktop. Then post it here by clicking on "manage attachments" with the full reply option.

Don


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Seems that we have been experiencing a catharsis of sorts re the loss of pets. This emotion is helpful and a part of the healing process.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don,
and thank you. I tried uploading but it tells me that the files are to big for this forum. I cant seem to find a place to shrink them to fit. I will have to spend a little more time this evening, as I am very late getting to work this morning.
I can't wait to get him up on the site. After all he did watch me spend hours on the computer. 
Good day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, I have loads of pics that are too large to get on the ehMacLand website. I try to resize them by cropping and that seems to help.


----------



## winwintoo

Sitting Bull said:


> Good morning Don,
> and thank you. I tried uploading but it tells me that the files are to big for this forum. I cant seem to find a place to shrink them to fit. I will have to spend a little more time this evening, as I am very late getting to work this morning.
> I can't wait to get him up on the site. After all he did watch me spend hours on the computer.
> Good day all.


Guy, are you keeping your images in iPhoto? If you are, locate the image in iPhoto that you want to post, click on it once so it's selected, and then drag it to the mail icon on your dock.

Mail will open with the image in a new mail message.

Look down in the lower right-hand corner of the mail message, there will be a little pop-up menu that says small, medium, large and actual. Pick small. Your image will be made small. Now right click (or control click) on the image and pick save attachment and tell it where to save - I just save to the desktop.

I did that with the attached image and that reduced it from 1.8 MB to 176 KB.

Try it, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good trick Margaret. I showed Guy that same thing a couple of months back. I guess both of us forgot.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Good trick Margaret. I showed Guy that same thing a couple of months back. I guess both of us forgot.


And here I thought it was me that had the bad memory   

Did you see Ralph in Whitewood?

Sorry it was so hot there. It only got to about 26 in Regina on the same day.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

New avatar I see, but I doubt you're much like Maxine! 

Didn't see Ralph, but it was damn hot. Same thing here at Echo Lake Park right now, but a bit of a breeze.

We're going to visit with a cousin this evening for a BBQ here at the campsite.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, what a great tip. Tried it so hopefully will have a better chance of sticking in my head.

April in August continues here so am not getting the stinky painting projects done that I needed to do outside.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Margaret, what a great tip. Tried it so hopefully will have a better chance of sticking in my head.
> 
> April in August continues here so am not getting the stinky painting projects done that I needed to do outside.


We're having June in August here, so does that mean we'll have August in October?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

We are having early July in late August .............. after having June in early August. Whatever, it is 23C, sunny and a nice breeze outside at nearly 530PM.


----------



## winwintoo

My weather thing on my computer says it's 33° but only feels like 32° so I guess that's good   

With the humidity it feels like a sauna.

Work awaits.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Double post, sorry.


----------



## SINC

It's soooo hot at Echo Lake (34) that I can't sit outside. Turned on the A/C in the rig for sure.


----------



## MLeh

A bit of humour from our local weekly newspaper, doing a summary of the local coast guard's activities for the past week. (You have to understand it is a pretty small town, so the newspaper is weekly, and includes a Police Report that includes things like 'officers attended 6 parties with noise complaints' and regular reminders to residents to NOT leave the keys in the unlocked vehicle parked out in front of the house ... )

_“The rescue boat’s crew spotted a small boat with a single occupant and went over to it to ascertain the problem, if any. The gentleman was tied to the channel marker between the islands and advised the crew that he had found it and was taking it home as a souvenir. He had the marker buoy tied to his motor and was rowing vigorously.

“The crew pointed out to him that the marker was fixed firmly to the ground and that it was unlikely that he would be able to take it anywhere.”_


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks margaret,
I will give that a try. When I have done that and put it on my desktop when I click on the picture it opens much smaller and in a preview kind of window. Anyway i will give it a whirl and see what happens.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi Don,
Did I forget to tell you that I have a great memory. Or did I forget to tell you that it was unbelievably short. 
Ya, I guess you did run that by me a few months ago. But I am the kind of guy that if I don't use it several times in a row I forget the thing. I am not the brightest bulb in the pack so I have been told. But eventually I will get it.
Thanks again.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Well lets see if the attachments work.
Here is our best friend. He is a Peek a Poo cross. Pekinese and Poodle cross. Can't see to much Pekinese in him. He was an unbelievable companion so full of joy always happy and would run you crazy playing ball. He also loved to play goalie in between the door frame . He also love the water and would fetch a ball or stick all day in and out of the water. He love to quad with me and get dirty right along side of me.
Anyway here is his moment of fame on the world wide web.


----------



## Dr.G.

"My weather thing on my computer says it's 33° but only feels like 32° so I guess that's good 

With the humidity it feels like a sauna." 

Margaret, what you need is a few hours in our Relaxation Grotto, or the Meditation Oasis.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's soooo hot at Echo Lake (34) that I can't sit outside. Turned on the A/C in the rig for sure." Don, we have purchased the rights to the Relaxation Retreat of Regina. How close are you? It is coolness and refreshing mists which await you and Ann should you go there for a few hours of relaxation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Elaine. Reminded me of this that someone sent to me recently.

"Last summer, down on Lake Isabella, located in the high desert, an hour east of Bakersfield, CA, some folks, new to boating, were having a problem. No matter how hard they tried, they couldn't get their brand new 22 foot boat, going. It was very sluggish in almost every maneuver, no matter how much power they applied. After about an hour of trying to make it go, they putted into a nearby marina, thinking someone there may be able to tell them what was wrong. A thorough topside check revealed everything in perfect working condition The engine ran fine, the out-drive went up and down, and the propeller was the correct size and pitch. So, one of the marina guys jumped in the water to check underneath. He came up choking on water, he was laughing so hard.

NOW REMEMBER...THIS IS TRUE.

Under the boat, still strapped securely in place, was the trailer!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Guy. I can see the poodle in him. Max, the white dog in my three pics, was a Terripoo, who also had more poodle than terrier in him. 

All are gone .......... all are forever remembered in our memories.


----------



## winwintoo

I like the pictures Guy. He looks a lot like my granddaughter's little dog!

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

The boat trailer story reminds me of a friend who complained loudly every time she had to move the huge cabinet tv to clean around it - that was back in the days when I tv was a piece of furniture - anyway, it finally wore out and they decided to replace it. Some big strong men came to take away the old tv and as they tipped it up to get it out the door, she saw taped securely to the bottom of it in a neat plastic bag..............you guessed it. 4 large wheels that should have been attached to the corners to make it easier to move.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne .......... and Gracie. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

G'nite Marc et al!


----------



## SINC

Night all from Echo Lake. We're off to Saskatoon in the morning.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Nite everyone... 

Thanks for the pics of your pooch, Guy..


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light breakfast is ready whenever you are, along with freshly brewed tea and coffee.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Thanks for breakfast Marc. Looks great and boy do I have a hunger on this morning. Just gonna get some coffee and will be right back .


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and thanks for the coffee Marc. 

I did most of the work to break camp last night so after a leisurely breakfast of muffins and fruit, all there is left to do is to hook up the Suzuki behind the rig and head out. 

Saskatoon is some 300 km away and that will be all for us today unless I have a burst of energy and carry on to North Battleford, some 135 km further. That would leave about 400 km left to home so we can babysit the grandson while his parents attend a wedding on Saturday.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don,
Have a great day on the road.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how fast does the RV go on the highway pulling the Suzuki?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I run the rig at 2500, 2600 or 2700 RPM depending on the day so I don't have the engine turning at the same speed every trip.

Today I will run at 2600 which will translate to about 100 kph.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not bad. That must be one powerful RV. Of course, SK is fairly flat. Here in NL, you would get about half that with the rolling hills ............. until you hit the ski hills of our west coast.


----------



## SINC

Just arrived in Saskatoon and camped at the West RV Park, about 5 km west of the city on the Yellowhead highway.

The engine in this RV Marc, is a Ford Triton V-10 making 362 HP and 450 #s torque, so it can handle a lot of pulling and speed.

While it will go much faster, it is governed at 75 mph or 120 kph. There are times that I wish it was not as I have needed some extra speed and power when passing, but the governor turns the engine off until the RPMs fall off.

As for those hills, the Qu'Appelle River Valley had me down to 80 kph on the climb out. The rig weighs 18,000 pounds and the Suzuki adds another 3,100 pounds so I am a bit under 11 tons when rolling.


----------



## iJohnHenry

> Posts: 22,221


Come on SINC, one more post before beddy-byes, and you can take a screen shot. :clap: 

PS: You must own a gas station, or 10.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. I wasn't going to ask Don how much it costs to drive the RV. I am getting 33 miles per gallon in the city with my Toyota Echo, but I only have 22,000 km on it in just over 4 years.


----------



## SINC

Marc, the RV costs me about 35 cents/km to operate for fuel alone. This is season number four and I now have about the same amount of km on the RV as your Echo, 21,291 as it sits here.

There you go iJohn, the old 22,222 trick!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is actually not that bad. If my Echo did that much highway driving as your RV, it would get about 4 times the distance on the same amount of gas. However, I could only fit about 4-5 people in my car, and we could not live in in, it does not have air conditioning, and I could not pull another car behind me. Still, since I can't afford an RV, or a vacation, it is all moot. However, anytime you want a navigator, just let me know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, too bad you did not have my avatar for you posting #22,222, We could have called you "two two Twain". Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some great things ready for you for breakfast. I found Chef Pierre's cookbook and have tried out some of his greatest morning meals. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing weather today and through the weekend. This can only be caused by the Fay, the hurricane parked along the Florida coast.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## iJohnHenry

I'll have two scrambled eggs (lightly done), some pork & beans, and 4 or 5 slices of black pudding, please Marc.

Need the blood for my blood (low on iron, atm).


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents from Saskatoon. We will begin the trip home today, but whether we get all the way today is yet to be seen. Might see something along the way we want to stop and visit. One never knows, does one?


----------



## iJohnHenry

Awe, SINC you broke your 22,222 "maiden". 

Saw your mileage numbers. 

$1 per 3 km is not that bad, hauling all that weight around the country-side.

Easy to compute the cost of a trip, using MapQuest numbers.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Drive carefully.


----------



## SINC

'Nother change of plan. Still in Battleford. Stopped at the casino and won a tank of gas, so decided to stay one more night to celebrate our good fortune.

Homeward bound tomorrow. 

No, honest, really.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, gambling???? I am shocked ... shocked to find that gambling is going on here ............ 
YouTube - Good scene: Casablanca


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, do you and Ann have your letters of transit?

YouTube - Casablanca - We'll Always Have Paris


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, drive out this way if you want to walk off into the fog.

YouTube - Casablanca - Humphrey Bogart Final Scene (1942)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning Marc, TGIF..........it has been a long haul this week but we made it

I started the coffee machine thingy up - hopefully I did it right (I don't drink coffee, but am sure most of you do) and left some fresh fruit in the frig and there
are muffins and croissants on the counter.

I am leaving my business card as well as some flyers for my photography club that I designed. People are welcome to check out either one or both!

View attachment 5762



View attachment 5763


The fonts on my actual business cards are different...........I had to resize it here at work and my PS here doesn't have the fonts I used so it substituted. 

Screature.......I saw that you posted a couple of days ago, glad to see you. 
I did take your post on my website to heart and we lined up the links so there isn't a difference in position. Thank you.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Thanks for the fruit, coffee and muffins.

Fine looking business card and a great shot of the baby swan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at nearly 10AM. Going to be a great day to work out in the garden.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yes, the baby looks almost arrogant. Must be a male.  

What will your rambling be tonight Marc?? Perhaps the African Queen. Lots of good ones in there too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Here is my favorite scene from The Grapes of Wrath.

YouTube - The Grapes Of Wrath


----------



## Cameo

Unfortunately, not my photo, a member of the clubs who lives in Stratford and helps care for them. Some SOB killed all the cygnets though, so no babies to grow up this year.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. We are just finishing up breakfast before I toss a couple $ hundred worth of gas in the tank and head home. (Gas is cheaper in AB, so just enough to get me home.  )

Should arrive around 2:30 - 3:00.

Have a good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I still think that the pic is great, and your news about the babies sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. Hope you got all the doxies some tee-shirts.


----------



## SINC

Just checking in. Got home around 1:30, an hour ahead of schedule. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don. The doxies love the "I'm with Stupid" tee shirts. They keep looking at each other and giving the other doxie a silly grin. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Gas SINC???

I figured you for a pusher diesel, for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I figured you for a pusher diesel, for sure." What is a "pusher diesel", John?


----------



## iJohnHenry

A motor home, with a big diesel behind the back axle.

Hence, the pusher.


----------



## SINC

iJohnHenry said:


> Gas SINC???
> 
> I figured you for a pusher diesel, for sure.


You figured wrong iJohn.

I wouldn't own a diesel of ANY kind, EVER.

They're noisy. They stink. The fuel stinks. They're FAR more expensive to maintain. And the fuel is hard to come by in the parts I travel.

Nice clean burning quiet gasser.

Oh, and by the way, I pass lots of those black smoke belching rigs half way up the last grade I climbed.


----------



## Dr.G.

I understand, John. I also agree with Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light breakfast is now ready, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee.


----------



## medic03

Morning Marc, I will have some fruit salad this morning and some freshly brewed hot coffee. I have today off (but today only) so my list of things to do is very long - better get started.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Coming right up. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## medic03

Things are well Marc, I picked up my new to me car this week. I think they detailed it in vaseline as I am still sliding around in it .


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Bright and sunny here today. 

Tons of work to do. The folks who get the work to me have been on vacation so I'm getting two months or more all at once so I need to finish this coffee and get at it. Having lots of work is not a bad problem when you're sort of self employed  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Back home for a few days, then we will hit the road again to enjoy late summer and fall days in the boonies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what do you consider to be "the boonies"?


----------



## SINC

Marc, the foothills of the southern Rockies and Waterton National Park. I may even slide into the Kalispell region of Montana and camp near Flathead Lake near Glacier National Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

"From the mountains, to the Praries,
To the oceans white with foam,
God bless America, 
my home sweet home."

YouTube - Kate Smith Sings God Bless America


----------



## SINC

I think I mentioned I bought my son and daughter-in-law a refurbished MacBook as a gift for the new baby. Yeah, yeah, I know he is a tad young to use it, but I thought Mom and Dad might learn so they could teach him in a few years.

While I was away, they crashed the machine somehow. My daughter got it back running but only on Tiger and it came with a free Leopard upgrade disk.

Mom needs Windows so I had installed Parallels and XP Pro too. Today, I am rebuilding that machine's software from the ground up to reinstall all that got wiped and it is taking hours. Not my favourite task to be sure, but there will be a certain sense of satisfaction when they say, "Wow Dad, thanks".

Onward to the next step.


----------



## winwintoo

I feel your pain Don. I spent a lot of time this past week moving stuff from one computer to another and then getting a reluctant iBook up and running. The iBook now has a big elastic band holding the power cord in place, but it works like a charm in spite of it's age. 

After spending a day on it I became convinced that it was toast so I called my granddaughter and her response was "That computer exists only to disappoint me" - she's 14  

But I remembered the old saying "if it doesn't move and it should, use WD40; if it moves and it shouldn't, use duct tape." I didn't have any duct tape so we settled for an elastic band.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margraret, not much of a believer in WD40, but I have "seen the light" when it comes to duct tape.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Well after some seven hours, success.

I won't bore you with the details, but I did discover a way to hopefully prevent the way it crashed on Windows by the way, but did negate the OSX with it.

Time will tell, but booting from the Leopard disk to erase and install made all the difference this time around.

It is now in my daughter's hands to set it up for my son for his iPhoney as I call them, iPhone to you.


----------



## Cameo

Night Marc, Don, Margaret et al!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I've been up for hours and my site is now updated. I put on the tea and coffee and the famous, "Whatever your heart desires" buffet is set up and running this morning. Have a nice Sunday all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and the special buffet.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Evening all... 

Being no early bird, I'm the one who creeps in at night to see what scraps are left over...  

Don, I played that "mating Gibbon" file and Fidget woke with a start, not knowing what to do... ha ha...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night Marc...


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Coffee and tea are ready as it a fruit platter and some bagels. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the fruit, coffee and bagels. A great way to start the day.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Diane (when you awaken). Sorry I did not say good night to you yesterday. Mea culpa.


----------



## Ena

Good day from the wet coast. Thanks for the coffee in a thermal mug; cool temps as usual this morning.
Back to work tomorrow after two lazy weeks off. Better see if I can find my watch


----------



## iJohnHenry

Maybe you left it in a patient?? beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and a 30C humidex reading at nearly 3PM as the wind has died down and shifted in direction. This is the last day of Summer as the cooler temps start tomorrow. I shall miss them since we won't see temps in the 20s again until early July.


----------



## SINC

Whoa! For a minute there, I thought I was in the "How's the weather?" thread.

Double checked. Nope. This is still the Shang. Isn't it?


----------



## iJohnHenry

That's normal.

AQ was "misplaced" by _someone_, just the other day. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it is so hot here that I thought I was posting in the Weather thread. Mea culpa. Still 24C at 5PM, but the humidex is now 31C. Summer goes out with a bang here in St.John's.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Afternoon Marc and all... not to worry...  I'm a night owl... always have been. Various "people" in my life have tried to change that in me, claiming it's not a good thing... well, after many miserable attempts to rise and shine before about 10am and go to bed before 3am (or later on busy days) I gave up. 

However, I do like the daily greetings in here even if not personal... 




Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Diane (when you awaken). Sorry I did not say good night to you yesterday. Mea culpa.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon all. Glad to be back, took some time off to get out of the city this past weekend. Work has been quiet enough that I could escape. Hopefully another quiet work week for the four remaining days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve. Glad to see you back once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. I nominated you for "person of the day" in that thread. You are a fine addition to our Shang family.


----------



## Ena

iJohnHenry said:


> Maybe you left it in a patient?? beejacon


I think you'll be pleased to know that temperatures haven't been taken that way for ages. Dropped the first 'r' and it's in your ear now.


----------



## overkill

Good evening Marc. Nice to be back among friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve. Yes, we are family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.

Good night, Don-boy .............. good night, Gracie ................ good night to all my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. I will sit out here in the motor home with the screens open and enjoy the fresh rain for a few more hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don-boy ................

YouTube - The Waltons - "The Homecoming" (PART 10)


----------



## Dreambird

Thank-you Marc and have a Good Night... I'll be hanging around for awhile yet.


----------



## SINC

Evening Diane, or is this more like afternoon for an admitted night owl?


----------



## Dreambird

Yup Don, you've got me... this would be a good time for dinner, which I'm hunting for right now...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee have been brewed, and an assortment of cereals, muffins, bagels and fruit should tempt some of you out of your deep sleep. Enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

Morning_..................(and this is to be read later in the day, Morning Dianne)._

It is only Tuesday right? Summer is almost done and it feels like it just started.

Have a great day all


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How are you this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

"And the hunt is on. The Mantracker television program, which airs on the Outdoor Life Network (OLN) and features full-blooded cowboy Terry Grant and his sidekick guide attempting to track down two people with a headstart in the bush, has chosen two applicants from the area and will film in western Newfoundland this week."

No fair. He and his "guide" use dachshunds to track the people. Dachshunds are second to bloodhounds in their ability to follow a trail.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Jeanne and all. Nice weather to wake up to today.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Just finished up my site and now can enjoy a break with a coffee and a bite to eat.

I've got to get an oil and filter change in the motor home today, and getting it in and out of the local Lubex is an inch by inch ordeal, but worth it when my buddy Frank does such a great job for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Good to see you back with us once again on a regular basis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. I have seen some huge RVs this summer here in St.John's, and they have come from all over North America (based on their plates). I am amazed at how they can move about our narrow city streets.


----------



## Bolor

G'day all from sunny northern Ontario. I guess I'll finally have to water the lawns. We have a number of dry days altho' yesterday had a tough time making 18 deg. At least the sun shone.
I hope this finds everyone well.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... what's left of it... 

I need a crash course in HTML and somehow that seems to come about as easy as Math did in high school to me... NOT... XX) 

Cold here today, 15ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. I have not had to water my lawn for going on four years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Can't help with HTML .............. or math. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

G'nite Marc, Don, Diane, Bolor et al!

Sweet dreams


----------



## SINC

Night Jeanne, et all. Morning Diane.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee are now being served. Help yourself to lightly scrambled eggs and brown toast this morning. No bacon until the weekend.

BTW, there's a brand new advertiser on my web site this morning too.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Oooo, thanks Don, I love my eggs a little runny.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee this morning Don.


----------



## Cameo

View attachment 5788



Yes....................brand new in fact.  


(_Thank you thank you thank you thank you <<<hugs>>>_)

And click on it too! This is exciting!
View attachment 5789


Hope everyone has wonderful plans for the long weekend and that it is good weather too. Weather man is calling for a nice weekend and I think we all deserve it.

I am staying home and starting a project as well as hopefully finishing up with
the gardens. (cleaning up, not planting)

Leaving some pastries along with Don's wonderful breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the eggs and coffee, Don. Just the way I like them on a quiet Wed. morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John, Steve and Jeanne. Onwards to this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I have the same plans for this weekend. Getting the garden ready for winter is always a sad time, since it means that for over 7 months, nothing will be growing throughout the garden. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Here's a shot of Jett, our Grandson who will be two months tomorrow. He is a big guy already as you can see by his size on Grandma's lap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, Grandpa Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thanks also for the mention in St.Albert's Place as to my contribution as a "faithful reader". Merci, mon frere.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Spent an enjoyable hour, while waiting for a peep, to watch them demolish this.

The Histarical Society tried everything to block a Cancer Lodge from being built on this property. Even got an illegal zoning from the City, which was over-turned by the Ontario Municipal Board, after mucho $$$$$.

I had such a good time, I do believe I will go back this afternoon, and watch some more. Have another peep to wait for, for about an hour.

Chao.


----------



## Cameo

That is extremely sad. Beautiful house, what a waste. They will probably build something garish and ugly in its place.................


----------



## iJohnHenry

I doubt it, but it could look like Hell for all I care, as long as it functions for a Lodge, for peeps from out-of-town here for treatment.

Shuttling them between Motel 6 in Whitby and the Cancer Centre is NOT an option.

Met a few brick-huggers there this afternoon. The cutest one (damn) knew *way* to much about the situation. I said my piece, and she almost launched at me (sort of).

And her just a Little Bit, too. :baby:


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with Jeanne that it was a fine looking building.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A late summer breakfast for one and all, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

John, you have such a cute way with words. I guess I am a brickhugger.........probably a treehugger too...............

I just find it a shame to destroy beauty from the past when it doesn't seem
necessary. 

Late morning breakfast? Kinda early to me LOL.

A couple of days more of rain but they are saying a nice weekend. Lets hope so.

Have a wonderful day all!


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Just gonna grab some muffins and a tea to get the day started. Long weekend ahead but I have not heard any of the fighter jets come around the Pearson airport as of yet. They usually are flying by my window this time of year.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I had a restless night and slept in a bit, but am caught up now.


----------



## Bolor

That is a good looking grandson you have there Don. Maybe he'll be big enough to play for the Roughies 

No big plans for the weekend but am getting ready for a three week trip to Port Coquitlam to see the granddaughter and fix up my son's bathroom.

When we were there in April, we could hear water dripping on the ceiling. After investigating, we discovered that water was leaking around the faucet on the wall. When we took the plate off we could see mould all around the faucet. After washing it down with bleach and letting it all dry out, we rep[laced the plate and caulked it so it wouldn't leak any more. Now I'm going back to replace the walls and re-tile. I hope it works.

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon to one and all.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Don... a million thanks!


----------



## winwintoo

Can you send the "doxie emergency comfort squad" to me. I seem to have fallen into a deep, dark abyss and I feel like I'm swirling to oblivion.

Nothing is wrong that can be fixed, it's just the spiral of my depression has decided to take a deeper cut this time and I need to kick back with nothing to tax my mind.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, he is on his way. Goes by the name Tweeds, and is a half brother to our doxies (same dad).

The "spiral of depression" is something my wife experiences during the long days and weeks we have here in St.John's without any sunlight. So, if you need a shoulder to cry on, we are always here for you in The Shang.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Awe, so sweet he almost makes me tear-up.

So, what spices would recommend for Doxies, and would it still be about 25 minutes a pound, at about 325ºF??


----------



## Dr.G.

John, it all depends. Tweeds is a free range doxie, with lots of exercise. In contrast, Toots was kept in a cage until sold to a local butcher. She would be far more tender due to lack of exercie.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Damn your eyes. I am *SO* envious. :-( 

The more puppies the merrier would be my motto.


----------



## SINC

His uncle and our eldest turned 40 today. He's two months old today and he's checking it out big time!
(Sorry for the exuberance.)


----------



## Dr.G.

John, be careful what you wish for these days. Of course, it is easy for you to wish ............ Daisy was the one who had these two litters of pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is that you pushing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to go watch history in the making and Barak Obama. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Margaret. I hope you are feeling less stressed with the morning sunshine tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, is that you pushing?


Not a chance Marc. That's Mom, in person. Dad shot the pic and passed it along to me.


----------



## overkill

Evening all. About to go to sleep, just finished watching Obama gives his speech tonight. Something to witness and I am glad I did.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pround grandpa still, Don. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

I FULLY agree, Steve. I have been watching these sorts of speeches since 1960 with John Kennedy. Truly a great speech.


----------



## SINC

Meh, I did not watch the speech. Far too much hype and staged content for me. Tonight was a choreographed performance by his best handlers and far from the abilities of the man himself.

I shall wait until he has to stand on his own under pressure to make any judgements on the man.


----------



## winwintoo

Tweeds has raised my spirits and I think tomorrow will be a better day.

I did watch the speech and found it interesting. I think the references to "I have a dream" 45 years ago set Obama up for failure rather than helped him. He isn't as moving at MLK was. But then few people are.

No, I don't want to debate politics here - I'd lose for sure - I just thought I'd throw out my impression of the whole affair.

Now to settle down with a good book and 8 hours sleep. 

Good night all, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Nonsense Don--grandpas are supposed to be exuberant. 

He's a cute baby giant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine, heart-friendly breakfast awaits one and all, along with some herbal tea and decaf coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you missed an excellent and moving speech by Obama. I had tears in my eyes during parts of the speech. Just listen to it and don't watch the video.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad Tweeds helped, Margaret. There are few, if any, speeches that have been recorded that could match King's "I have a dream" speech. Still, for an acceptance speech, and I have watched these since Stevenson and Ike accepted their nominations in 1956, this was the best of all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I am having a technical problem with a video I want on the site this morning. Hopefully I can solve it as it is fascinating. Later . . .


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Glad Tweeds helped, Margaret. There are few, if any, speeches that have been recorded that could match King's "I have a dream" speech. Still, for an acceptance speech, and I have watched these since Stevenson and Ike accepted their nominations in 1956, this was the best of all.


I agree.

Feeling better this morning. Had a few "trials and tribulations" the past few weeks and handled them, but the underlying stress got to me.

The sun is shining bright this morning and I have the day off if I want it. I think I will take it off and enjoy the end of summer.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I finally solved the riddle of why that darn video would not run. It's up now and kind of fun, as the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra plays beer bottles for a TV commercial for a beer company.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, glad to hear that you are feeling better this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Symphonic beer bottles? A novel idea.


----------



## Bolor

G'day all. I hope everyone has a great long week-end


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## winwintoo

Labour Day Weekend has begun. You might think the Grey Cup is a big deal but in Regina, it's Labour Day - starts Thursday with the arrival of the first "fans" from Winnipeg and continues until long after the game on Sunday.

I live on Winnipeg St. and for some reason, football fans associate this street with the game and traffic increases astronomically. Fans from Winnipeg start arriving Thursday night, hang their banners on the hotel balconies and then hit the streets. Many on foot, but lots in their cars. 

This year, SGI (Sask Gov't Insurance) has made arrangements to bus patrons from the bar strip on Dewdney Ave to the hotels downtown - I guess to discourage them from crossing the tracks when they've got a skin full.

For some reason people love to come here and party. Don't know why.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, here, with my wife being raised mostly in Calgary, the feeling is that quarterback Henry Burris and his Calgary Stampeders will take the Grey Cup away from the Saskatchewan Roughriders. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Can't complain Marc. As my dad used to say "I'm still looking at the right side of the grass"  And you?


----------



## Dr.G.

That's good to hear, Bob. As for me, things go well. My wife is off for Finland to receive an award in Helsinki for her work with Stella Burry Community Services here in St.John's. She will be gone for about 8 days, so it shall be quiet here this weekend.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, here, with my wife being raised mostly in Calgary, the feeling is that quarterback Henry Burris and his Calgary Stampeders will take the Grey Cup away from the Saskatchewan Roughriders. We shall see.


Well, he can try


















Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see, Margaret. Half the season is gone with a half to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Marc, send my congrats to Deborah on her achievement and wish her good fortune on her time in Finland.

Night all.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all,
Been away for a while as you have probably noticed. It has been a heck of a week and a bit. Enough on that .
After a very troubled pregnancy especially this week, our daughter has given us the most unbelievable gift today. At 11;26 am she gave birth to a beautiful little girl. 6.56lbs. Her name is Emily. What a blessing.
They will be at the hospital for the next 3 days before she is released. So I will not be around much again.
My wife and I are so excited. It is hard to keep my joy and emotions under control.
Just wanted to share the news with you all.
See you soon,

Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, Guy. Give my best to your daughter, and have a drink for me on becoming a grand father. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. To celebrate yet another grandfather here in The Shang, everything this weekend is on the house. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Don. Actually, I was mistaken. She goes to Helsinki, Finland to present at a conference, and will be given the award on a cruise ship bound for Stockholm, Sweden. She wanted me to come but I have to start the semester on Tuesday and doxies can't feed themselves. Such is Life. Luckily, Chevron Canada is footing all her expenses, since they are part of the award.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to the weekend.

Congrats Guy on your fine new granddaughter. Spoil her rotten!

Too bad you could not have accompanied Deborah, Marc. That would have made one heck of a second honeymoon!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, but sadly, a ticket to Helsinki would have been nearly $2500.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Is it too early to speak of an arranged marriage?? :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

John, Don's grandson is of royal blood, and I can't speak of Guy's grand daughter with any knowledge of her lineage.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Just came in from watching the CNE airshow. The snowbirds did not disappoint and the CF-18 put on quite a show. Beautiful afternoon with perfect weather.


----------



## Bolor

Congratulations, Guy. I know the feeling as does Don. It is a most joyous occasion. Let the spoiling begin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. We should have a gala celebration for all children and grandchildren tomorrow. Anybody want to bring some goodies?


----------



## iJohnHenry

How does the Lord's Day Act restrict our 'jubilation'??

:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

The Lord's Day Act does not apply in this case since we celebrate children and grandchildren.


----------



## SINC

Time to say goodnight, so what can I say?

Goodnight?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Not too often I get to say this to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been waiting up to get the latest numbers in the Mega Millions lottery. A friend of mine in Georgia gets me a ticket every so often. Guess my ship has come in. I have to give him a million as the one who purchased the money for me, but after Uncle Sam gets his $71 million in taxes up front, I get the rest. Such is Life.

"ATLANTA -- A single winner from Georgia has taken the $132 million jackpot in the Mega Millions lottery.

The only ticket to match all the winning numbers from Friday night's drawing was sold in Georgia.

The winning numbers from Friday night's drawing were: 21, 25, 26, 50, and 51. The Mega Ball number was 22."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I figure that I will give my money to charity. What would I do with $60 million US? Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Say good night, Gracie.

YouTube - How George Met Gracie

YouTube - George Burns 100 Years of Laughter #1

YouTube - George Burns 100 Years of Laughter #2

YouTube - George Burns and Gracie Allen on "What's My Line?"


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Kukla Fran and Ollie 50's Television Show Opening Sequence

This was one of my favorite TV shows when both TV and yours truly were young in New York City.


----------



## Dr.G.

So was this show. I wonder where my Winky Dink magic blue screen is these days?

YouTube - Winky Dink 50's Television Show Opening Sequence


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Tea, coffee and the Anything your heart desires buffet are up for grabs this morning.

Marc you got me thinking about some of my favourite TV shows as a kid. This one with that great into music was among them:

YouTube - The Lone Ranger


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and the breakfast. Where did all of these kids come from??? Luckily, we have the Lone Ranger et al to keep them occupied.

When I suggested bringing "children and grandchildren" I did not expect adult children to be included in that invitation. Such is Life.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Thank you for the congrads, She is truly a miracle baby. If I was a betting man I would say she has royalty in her, hence the name Princess Emily 
Well we are back at the hospital this morning to be with mother and daughter.
Thanks for breakfast, Boy it sure is a lot of work being a grandfather. Sure work up a big appetite.
have an awesome day everybody.

Guy


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. Yes, Princess Emily is a fine sounding name. Has that royal ring to it, n'est pas? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Afternoon all...

Congratulations on the grand-daughter Guy... :clap: Maybe a picture of little beauty? 

Marc... I cannot watch TV here w/o having a Harper ad in my face every 10 min. 
I am very, very afraid of this man forming a majority government, he is not right for this great country...  
I'll say no more here, I'm not trying to instigate anything... just sharing my fear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Dreambird. I have not see a Conservative TV ad in a couple of years here in St. John's.

Anyway, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## iJohnHenry

Nothing new here.

Autocratic bastards always have the air of self-righteousness about them.


----------



## winwintoo

Well the Riders won. Way to go.

Dull dreary day here.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Well the Riders won. Way to go.
> 
> Dull dreary day here.
> 
> Margaret


YES!


----------



## Dreambird

Dunno Marc, why they are hitting us so hard? Afraid of their standing?  
Hard to believe.

Anyway ma petite sister is coming to visit for a week, she should be here in an hour or so... this will be a welcome diversion!  

Hi Don, glad your team won...  

Margaret, it's a cold, dreary day here too... snow in the mountains...


----------



## Dr.G.

Frost warning for Fort Saskatchewan - Vegreville - Redwater - Smoky Lake. Bundle up, Don. That is getting too close for comfort.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Petite sister?? :clap: 

Mice love petite. Mom was 4' 11". :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Dianne, just spoke to my brother-in-law, who lives out in Okotoks, and he said there might be some wet snow tonight. Yuk.

Enjoy your visit with your sister.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, my mother was only 5'4" tall.


----------



## Dreambird

*lol** She's about 5'5". Still I was referring to her age... she is a full decade younger than me...  

Marc... yes there was some wet snow "hanging" around the outskirts... happily not in my yard though! I don't know if anyone is planning to go camping this weekend, but I'd suggest a change of plans!


----------



## Dr.G.

We might be getting some light rain, which is why I worked out in the back and front gardens for most of the day. I usually get my snow shovels ready for winter between Thanksgiving and Remembrance Day.


----------



## SINC

Evening all. That younger sisters thing must be catching. My two year younger sis and only sibling is 5 ft nuttin.


----------



## winwintoo

winwintoo said:


> Well the Riders won. Way to go.
> 
> Dull dreary day here.
> 
> Margaret





SINC said:


> YES!


Don, I sure hope your happy because the Riders won, not because it's a dull dreary day


----------



## Sitting Bull

Sorry upload did not work
Still trying to remember how to shrink the picture a little in order to get it on here.
Might take me all night.
Princess Emily will have to make her debut tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, we shall have a grand meal in celebration of Princess Emily's arrival into her extended family here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our celebration for Princess Emily begins today, so we should all bring gifts. I have a diamond tierra for her.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I offer a puppy, for her to grow with, and to protect her during her formative years.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone on a very chilly day here in Alberta.

I'm off to do some work. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I thought you were retired? As well, work on Labor Day? This is the one day I refuse to do any work that I don't select to do?


----------



## SINC

Marc, mybirdie.ca is a 365 day a year job, 'cept on a leap year like this one where it's 366, but I'm done now. That leaves my prime job for the rest of the day to be cheering on Mike Weir today in the Deutsche Bank Championship.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, we have a doxie puppy all ready to go, complete with a Happy Birthday hat.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I think I got the picture right this time. Hopefully it works.
I do not like to delay her grand arrival.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks so much for the puppy and that beautiful tiera.
The festivities are fantastic, what a spread you have put out.
This will be a day to be remembered for Emily.
Well I as well must be off to work now. I need to pick up a few more contracts in order to supply the spoiling fund 
have a great day all and I will check in tonight.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Spoiling fund.  

And so it begins anew, the fight between parents and grand-parents.

Oh Marc, here's an article that might interest you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did not know that mybirdie.ca took that long to craft together. I go every day or so to catch up on the latest news. Great sports coverage. Great site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy. a fine picture of our future Queen. God protect Princess Emily. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, thanks for the article. Hopefully, with the Hebron deal signed with the oil companies, maybe we shall see an influx of people back into NL. We shall see. 

I know that people still think that I came to St.John's to avoid the US draft, even though I came in 1977 and the with the end of active U.S. ground participation in Vietnam in December, 1972, we saw the last men conscripted, and who reported for duty, in June 1973.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc and good evening everyone. Enjoyed the last long weekend of the summer by attending the CNE air show all three days. Great display of aircrafts as usual but I always get an adrenaline rush from the fighter jets when the perform.

Back to the grind tomorrow, 4 day week then a wedding to attend next weekend. Count down is on for the last week of September for when I have some vacation time booked off and will be planning a week long golfing expedition at my Dad's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a "back to the grind" breakfast, with lots of tea and coffee for everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all!.

I had a great weekend and the weather was wonderful for the whole thing. Just puttered around outside and got started on a wedding storybook for my portfolio.

Guy - that is soooooooo exciting! and she looks beautiful, with a very sweet name - I really like the name Emily.

Marc, congrats for Deb's achievement too! I will have to watch the videos of George and Gracie on my touch when I visit someplace with free wi fi. Dial up at home and no sound here at work - but I find those tidbits enjoyable.

Hope everyone's weekend was great and we will catch you all later.

Jeanne


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Just playing catch up right now so just going to grab a coffee and run


----------



## iJohnHenry

While fighting myself to get up this morning, this Sinatra tune drifted into my head.

*"Emily"*

(J.Mandel, J.Mercer)

[Recorded March 9, 1977, Hollywood]

Emily, Emily, Emily
Has the murmuring sound of May
All silver bells, coral shells, carousels
And the laughter of children at play

They say "Emily, Emily, Emily"
And we fade to a marvelous view
Two lovers alone and out of sight
Seeing images in the firelight
As my eyes visualize a family
They see dreamily, Emily

[instrumental break]

Two lovers alone and out of sight
Seeing images in the firelight
As my eyes visualize a family
They see dreamily, Emily​


----------



## SINC

Morning all. anything by Sinatra is fine by me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A foggy day here in St.John's, but 17C and quiet. No complaints.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, yes, take a moment to see George and Gracie. They are still funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

For Don, et al.

YouTube - Frank Sinatra New York New York

YouTube - Gene Kelly Frank Sinatra - "New York, New York"

YouTube - Frank Sinatra - New York, New York


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yes, but no "Emily". I looked this morning. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Emily Cries to Frank Sinatra 

YouTube - Thats Life


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Frank Sinatra-My Way


----------



## Dr.G.

One of my favorite Sinatra songs

YouTube - Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's still the same old story .......... a fight for love and glory ..........."

YouTube - Frank Sinatra - As Time Goes By (Casablanca)


----------



## Dr.G.

"We'll always have Paris ..............."

YouTube - Casablanca - Humphrey Bogart Final Scene (1942)


----------



## Dr.G.

The best scene in "Casablanca", especially if you know the words of the German song, Die Wacht am Rhein, and the words to La Marseillaise.

YouTube - Die Wacht am Rhein

YouTube - Casablanca - French National Anthem

YouTube - La Marseillaise, French National Anthem (Fr/En)


----------



## Dr.G.

Still, outside of the Cafe Chez Marc, we proudly fly the Canadian flag.

YouTube - Canadian Flag, National Anthem, and Lyrics


----------



## Dr.G.

We stand on guard for thee ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, some stand and some lay down ............ but all are on guard.


----------



## overkill

Casablanca, one of my favs for sure along with The Maltese Falcon


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - O CANADA

The doxies love organ music.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
We have had two days in a row of +30 degree sunny weather. I love it.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> The doxies love organ music.


You must get them Saint-Saëns: Symphony No.3 then.

The Organ Symphony. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Steve, the Maltese Falcon was another classic for Boggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Remember these days comes Feb. It will help you to stay warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, one of the doxies has this on her iPod (Saint-Saëns: Symphony No.3 -- The Organ Symphony). They make a special iPod just for doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: Night.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I got an early start and am done for the day. That old saying about early to bed does have some truth to it after all.

Tea and coffee are on along with an assortment of pastries, jams and muffins this morning.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don,
Breakfast looks great. 
Sleepless night for me. The mind was working overtime most of the night. Gotta hate when that happens.
Hope all of you have a great day


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Guy, Jeanne.

Not often we in the west are first into the Shang in the mornings, is it Guy? There is usually another "guy" from NL here before us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Guy and Jeanne. The other guy from NL is here and appreciate the breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, how are you this fine summer day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Sunny and 24C here in St.John's as we approach 1PM. With the humidex, it is like 30C. Warmer now at the onset of Sept. than it was at the onset of August.


----------



## iJohnHenry

A/C on here, what with 31ºC, feeling like 33.  

Even so, still nice driving with my arm out the window. :clap:


----------



## SINC

I was doin' a little messin' 'round today and this is what I wound up with:

Here's Jett! | Roxio Online


----------



## winwintoo

Nicely done Don!!

I'll have to remember that site for future.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"A/C on here, what with 31ºC, feeling like 33." John, it hit 26C with a 33C humidex reading a few hours ago. Now it is 23C with a 29C humidex reading, but a breeze is starting to blow so it feels quite nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting Shang fact -- since coming online on April 4th, 2003, we have averaged 18 postings per day here in The Shang. However, we have averaged 328 viewings per day. Amazing to think that so many people would lurk here, but never post. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Don... just to mention, my sister and I went out to Nanton on Tuesday!  
Neat place, I found a world atlas that was printed 2 yrs. after I was born... I like that sort of thing and it was 50% off, Sis found a book as well. Then we found the candy store...  

G'Nite all...


----------



## Cameo

Morning. Wakey wakey!

Don, what a sweet baby, just so kissable looking.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have left some tea and coffee, as well as a light continental breakfast buffet. Semester starts today, so I am quite busy with 5 courses. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne and Marc. 

Diane, glad to hear you got to Nanton. I told you that it was a hoot for antiques.

I will hit the grocery store this morning and pick up a couple of roasts, one beef and one pork. Then I will set up the BBQ which runs off the motor home propane tank and slow cook both in an open pan on my new Weber.

When cooked and cool, I will thin slice them for sandwich meat for the family. Call it my way of skirting the Listeria thing.


----------



## SINC

And now for something completely different:

*Happy Birthday Treena!*


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday, Treena. We have started to hand out the party hats for you to blow out the candles on Don's cake.

http://www.ehmac.ca/attachments/eve...1220534747-happy-birthday-mr-mayor-dach1a.jpg


----------



## winwintoo

*Gratitude*

This morning I'm grateful that I use a one-cup coffee maker and even more grateful that when I'm using it, I set on top of a thick towel.

'nuf sed

Margaret


----------



## SINC

I take it your cup runneth over this morning?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> I take it your cup runneth over this morning?


Well, if I'd been awake enough to actually remember the cup............

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, we have some strong coffee just for you.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks Dr.G

Lost sleep here again the past few days. Been dealing with some passive/aggressive people and that always leaves me feeling edgy.

Today will be a better day, now that I've gotten some coffee in me rather than on the countertop. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Margaret. I hate dealing with passive/aggressive people. Sometimes, I kill them with kindness, and at other times ignore them totally.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> And now for something completely different:
> 
> *Happy Birthday Treena!*


THANK YOU! I will try and blow out all the candles but I think there may be some leftover. Hope everyone stops in for a piece of this delicious cake!


----------



## winwintoo

I've been having flashbacks to the pink bikini, just can't get it out of my mind  

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, maybe it is because Treena's cake was pink, or the outfit she was wearing was pink, or maybe you are having pink flashbacks of Barney?


----------



## SINC




----------



## Dr.G.

My Eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bolor

Happy birthday Treena! I took the last piece and it was yummy if not a little dried out.


----------



## winwintoo

Memo to Margaret: not every thought needs to be expressed in the Shang   

Margaret


----------



## medic03

winwintoo said:


> I've been having flashbacks to the pink bikini, just can't get it out of my mind
> 
> Margaret


Ohhhh Margaret I wish you hadn't said that


----------



## Dr.G.

My Eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Morning sleepyheads! It's Friday! A couple of panics already dealt with and the rest of the day to go...oh joy!  Stressed out and the doctor's description of "fragile" and "bare watching doesn't make it any easier somehow........here I thought I was just mean-opausal..........

Regardless, the hamster wheel keeps on chuggin along and I will stop my whining for now and pick up my "positive thinking" and find my "good place"....
Marc, what was that doxie mantra again? I will have to go looking through the
posts again....

Hope everyone has a good friday and a better weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Some herbal tea for you this morning.

"Marc, what was that doxie mantra again?" Today's mantra for you shall be "soft ears .............. soft ears .................. doxies have soft ears ............... breathe in ..................... breathe out .................. doxies have soft ears .................... "

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## Cameo

See, I know where to go when I need help!

Hope life is treating you well. And the rest of the Shang gang too wherever they happen to be at this moment..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, don't let life stress you out. When I was at my lowest, after being abused (emotionally by my wife) and a single parent for nearly five years, had my current wife, Deborah, come into my life. Believe ............. in yourself, the doxie mantras, in hope. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne and Marc.

We're off to the Pembina River crossing camping with friends for the weekend today.

First though, I have to take the Suzuki in to have a huge nail removed from the right rear, and then the tires rotated at 2:00 p.m.

We'll be a bit late arriving due to this.


----------



## Cameo

I'm okay Marc, thanks. I have my bad days, and this is just one of them. I am sorting things slowly - just these stupid "hiccups" sometimes get to me. I don't give up hope - and I am a stubborn Scot! sooooooooooo.

I know about abuse - physical and mental - and I left that behind 10 years ago.
Best thing I ever did. I have someone in my life and he is wonderful..........but I 
also like control over my life. Long story - that part of life is fine. I just need some stability in my life - my work contract here is up in 6 weeks and again I am job hunting before I even stablize my life - next job will have to be a permanent one - no more contracts. I had hoped there would be a permanent position come up here but so far no luck. Cameo creations will help - but that is at present is still in it's baby stage and I don't expect it to explode. So I am whining and thank you for listening.

I am pleased that things have worked so well for you and Deborah - from your posts she seems a very caring and intelligent being and I admire her work with the doxies and with her help with other organizations.

Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Jeanne. I wish you well in obtaining a permanent job. I started my 32nd year here at Memorial University yesterday. 

"I am pleased that things have worked so well for you and Deborah - from your posts she seems a very caring and intelligent being and I admire her work with the doxies and with her help with other organizations." Yes, Stella Burry Community Services is a fine organization, and helping many people here in St.John's. My wife is in Finland getting an award for her work with homeless women, using the money Chevron Canada gave to SBCS (actually, she got the award on a cruise ship between Helsinki and Stockholm).

As for Little Debbie's Den 'o Doxies, she wants to breed Fanny and Casey in a couple of weeks, which would mean more pups by just after Remembrance Day. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Good luck job-hunting Jeanne. I'm in search of new employment too as the work my son has been giving me is about to go away or at least diminish to the point that he can do it himself.

My problem is that I've been "retired" for so long, I cannot return to my former job type and I haven't had experience in retail since I was in high school and that seems to be what most jobs currently available are - either retail of food service (yuck  )

I don't want full-time and I don't want creative - stocking shelves during the night at Safeway would suit me fine.

We'll see.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

I guess I'm out of luck  

I signed up for Canada Job Bank - it's been a while since I looked for a job, but this seems to be the newest version of "Canada Employment Agency" - and set about creating a job profile for myself. Everything seems to be working fine until I come to the page that says where I want to work. The attached image shows what I see.

If I scroll up, I see Alberta, BC and so on in alphabetical order, but you would think that Saskatchewan ought to appear between PEI and Yukon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck on your job search, Margaret. Do they even list Newfoundland and Labrador?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck on your job search, Margaret. Do they even list Newfoundland and Labrador?


Yes they do!


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Margaret. There have been online lists from the federal government that have omitted NL totally.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Afternoon all... 

Just catching up here... it's been a busy week! Wendy (sister) and I took in the Calgary Zoo yesterday, which was great. It's changed a lot since I was last there, including the leap in the admission price... 
We were disappointed to see the conservatories all gutted and under reconstruction... but I guess it needs to be done. 

Jeanne, I wish you well...  I enjoy your presence here... you are such a gentle soul. 

Margaret, good luck with the job hunting... I hope you find just what suits you...

... Don, have a good trip... you taking that "sexy" outfit with you?  You know... the pink one?


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I have not been to the Calgary zoo for years. Great zoo, however. Heard a male lion roar for the first time in my life. Got everyone to freeze what they were doing and just stand in place.


----------



## Dreambird

The Conversationalist  :


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool, Diane. I almost lost a student to an alligator when I taught in Waycross, Georgia, since the school was on the outskirts of the Okeefenokee Swamp.


----------



## winwintoo

Day 1 of the job hunt. This is exhausting work. Would you believe I've never had a job where a resume was required and having to create one now is really hard.

All I want is a cashier job at Wal*Mart - can't they just talk to me and tell if I can do the job  

But I've made a start and I guess that's the important thing.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, same thing with WalMart here in St.John's. My son's girlfriend went there for a summer job. She was questioned about one job she had, and was asked if she was a member of a union. Guess you know about WalMart and unions?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, same thing with WalMart here in St.John's. My son's girlfriend went there for a summer job. She was questioned about one job she had, and was asked if she was a member of a union. Guess you know about WalMart and unions?


I do know about the union situation and for a young person, that is a concern. I won't be making a career of this, so hopefully I can keep my mouth shut about such matters 

Sadly though, it's probably people like me who are just looking to supplement pensions that we earned in a lifetime of other employment that make it bad for younger workers who are looking for a career. 

I made some great strides on my resume and will sleep on it and finish it tomorrow.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, WalMart has threatened to close a store in various towns rather than to let them unionize. Workers are free to choose whether to unionize or not in both the US and Canada, but most workers will not even discuss talking about unions if it means that WalMart moves to another town. 

The early avartar you once used of you as a little girl looks a great deal like Sally Field as Norma Rae.

YouTube - sally field in norma rae


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, WalMart has threatened to close a store in various towns rather than to let them unionize. Workers are free to choose whether to unionize or not in both the US and Canada, but most workers will not even discuss talking about unions if it means that WalMart moves to another town.
> 
> The early avartar you once used of you as a little girl looks a great deal like Sally Field as Norma Rae.
> 
> YouTube - sally field in norma rae


Thank you Dr. G - I'll take that as a compliment!! In my younger years, I was pretty heavily involved in the union at work and I know I made things better for my co-workers. Sadly, because I was always pretty close to the fire, my co-workers enjoyed the benefits, but didn't want to get burned, so I was ostracized by the very people I was working so hard to help. C'est la vie.

Then in the last years of my work life when was way to ill to work, let alone fight for my rights, the union representatives were so lame, that I ended up having to fend for myself. I gained some small victories, but it would have been nice to have some support. I guess that's what happens when you get a whole boatload of university grads working in a unionized shop - they resent the union even though they are all members, but they gladly take home the benefits and if a fellow member is faltering, they turn a blind eye.

Yikes. I'd better get that out of my system before I talk to Wal*Mart   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it was meant as a compliment, Margaret. I feel the same way about unions that lose sight of the reason why they were formed. Big business and big unions -- don't have much use for either. Family businesses and for unions that truly protect their members is what I support.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope the doxie mantra has worked for you today. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light sunshine breakfast is ready when you are, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all from the shores of the Pembina River. At this point we are very near the gorge where the river plunges some 60 meters from the prairie floor to the basin.

I will explore it more today.

My turn as cook for the half dozen here this morning, so I'm off to cook the bacon and sausages with hash browns and eggs. Yum.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Take some nice pics of the waterfall.


----------



## SINC

No waterfall here Marc, just white water rapids some 200 feet below us.


----------



## medic03

Morning, Thanks for breakfast Don. I am off to help with the annual Pug Rescue fundraiser today. They were calling for nice weather but it is raining at the moment - it is going to be a rather muddy day. Hope we still get the crowds out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. There is no cuter puppy than a pug puppy. Here's hoping for some good weather for you.


----------



## winwintoo

My motto for the day is: "if you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with BS"

I'm compiling the rest of my notes about the failed project to upgrade the computers and train folks in this seniors' complex. I'm disappointed, but you can't change the mind of a computer-illiterate octogenarian who believes that the new computer I got them for free can't be "any good" because "it doesn't look like a normal computer." And for proof that it's "no good", they know because "someone" told them. Well, "someone" can take on the project. 

I just had to get that off my chest.

My mantra for the day is "unions are evil, down with unions" as I venture forth to seek part time employment among the small businesses in town. Wish me luck. I have faith that I will be offered a job, but I don't know if I'll survive the operation to surgically attach my tongue to the roof of my mouth so I can't point out labour code violations   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## iJohnHenry

Margaret, just stay away from any water coolers and you'll be fine.


----------



## winwintoo

iJohnHenry said:


> Margaret, just stay away from any water coolers and you'll be fine.


My experience is that they'll get you where ever you are  

Some people were born with a gene that won't let them offer to help; my gene pool *requires* me to offer to help. 

Almost done with the notes, then on to job search in earnest.

Another coffee while I wait for the washer and dryer to finish.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Margaret.

"My mantra for the day is "unions are evil, down with unions" as I venture forth to seek part time employment among the small businesses in town. Wish me luck."

As your mantra why not try "doxies are cute .......... doxies are cute ........... " breathe in ................. breathe out .................


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Margaret.
> 
> "My mantra for the day is "unions are evil, down with unions" as I venture forth to seek part time employment among the small businesses in town. Wish me luck."
> 
> As your mantra why not try "doxies are cute .......... doxies are cute ........... " breathe in ................. breathe out .................


So when the dude in the employment office at Wal*Mart asks me what I think of unions, I will reply "doxies are cute, doxies are cute, doxies are cute"


----------



## Dr.G.

Good point, Margaret. Re that question, say what you genuinely feel. Or, you could break into song to decide. YouTube - pete seeger which side are you on

Sing the above song, and they might call you Union Maid Margaret. Then you could sing the songs below. Peace, Sister.



YouTube - Solidarity Forever (Pete Seeger)

YouTube - Union Maid - Pete Seeger & Arlo Guthrie


----------



## iJohnHenry

winwintoo said:


> So when the dude in the employment office at Wal*Mart asks me what I think of unions...


You will say "Doc, I wanna kill, *kill*, *KILL*. Eat dead burnt bodies...." Etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, I don't think that Margaret is going to get drafted. 

I was drafted/inducted at the Whitehall Street US Army Induction Center back in 1970. I was a Conscientious Objector (I did NOT want to kill), and was never called up for active duty in Vietnam after I was drafted. I was considered a Non-Combative Soldier, and would have gone to Vietnam as a front-line para-medic.

YouTube - Alices restaurant part 1 of 2 - Arlo Guthrie

YouTube - Arlo Guthrie's Alices restaurant 2 of 2 (EFDragon)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine late-morning bruch is ready whenever you are, so enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. It looks to be a nice day here in the Pembina River Gorge. Met an old friend here last night that I had not seen in 15 years. Stayed up too late and had one too many. I'm just a bit foggy this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Might I send you a doxie to lead you around as you try to get someone to make you a "hair of the dog" drink?


----------



## SINC

No need thanks Marc, I was only slightly foggy. A fine camp breakfast made by friends and a coffee cleared things up and I broke camp and drove home.

Now to watch the PGA on TV as I have not seen any since we left on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Morning.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Hot coffee and tea with your breakfast of choice ready for you this morning.

Had a wonderful weekend with my girlfriend's brother's wedding. A very nice and intimate evening with around 90 close friends and family. They are happily off to their honeymoon now.

2 more weeks until I can shut it down for a nice vacation of nothing but golf!


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne and Steve. I see the kid from NL must have slept in this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No, I was up early this morning, Don, but had to clean up some of the small branches that had fallen overnight as Hanna passed by us. Doxies kept stealing them so it was like a game. Still a bit of wind and drizzle this morning, but nothing like the deluge we had overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the breakfast, Steve. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. No, I was up early this morning, Don, but had to clean up some of the small branches that had fallen overnight as Hanna passed by us. Doxies kept stealing them so it was like a game. Still a bit of wind and drizzle this morning, but nothing like the deluge we had overnight.


I'm glad you're safe. I was just reading the news about all the road washouts and so on. 

I've got my base resume done, now just have to create it in Word since the "Job Bank" resume creator doesn't seem to know how to print it. Only one of many problems I found with an otherwise useful place to start a job search. I wonder if their internet team has an opening for a "nit picker" - I think I'll see if I can apply using the broken "contact us" link   

Wish me luck as I venture forth into the big, bad world. I should be able to find some kind of employment since I can still "fog a mirror" and I'm told that's the only necessary qualification in today's job market.

Later, Margaret

Correction, the road washouts were in the "other" Saint John, but I'm still glad you're safe, Dr. G


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your job search, Margaret. 

Yes, we are in St.John's, NL not Saint John, NB.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck with your job search, Margaret.
> 
> Yes, we are in St.John's, NL not Saint John, NB.


I should have known that. When I went to Saint John, NB on business a few years ago, I overheard a rather irate customer who landed there by mistake. His complaint was that when he looked at his original ticket, he questioned the "NB" that appeared after Saint John and was told that it was some kind of internal code.

I guess that happens a lot.

I'll keep you posted regarding the job search.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Margaret.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning everyone... 

Glad to hear you are safe Marc, saw the mess Hanna made in NB on the tube last night.

So... Wendy went home today...  Geee, that week went fast! 
It was fun while it lasted... good visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane.

"Glad to hear you are safe Marc, saw the mess Hanna made in NB on the tube last night." I am in St.John's, NL not Saint John, NB. Still, we had a lot of rain overnight.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Marc, do you have a Quote phobia, or something, or are you just being "unique". beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

iJohnHenry said:


> Marc, do you have a Quote phobia, or something, or are you just being "unique".
> 
> Unique is my middle name, John. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dreambird

Yup, I know the difference between the two cities...  just saying, I'm glad to hear you were spared getting the same treatment. 
I saw the storm tracked on up over NF as well, however NB and area does seem to get hit hardest when these things come along.

Good Night... 




Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Diane.
> 
> "Glad to hear you are safe Marc, saw the mess Hanna made in NB on the tube last night." I am in St.John's, NL not Saint John, NB. Still, we had a lot of rain overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine breakfast awaits you when you are up and ready. Fresh tea and coffee are also there to help you get started. Enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

Thank you Marc,

Good Morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How are you feeling today? What is new on the job hunt situation?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Diane, did not mean to bypass your postings yesterday. Thanks for the concerns. Have some free muffins on the house today.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Jeanne and Marc.

A dull and dreary day here, but I have to run out and take my 4 x 4 in to get a tire repaired. (Big nail in it.)

Found a great story for animal lovers today and it is the lead on my site. It is one of those uplifting tales that I so enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

I posted the other day about Saskatchewan not appearing on a federal job search website. I got an answer from them and it turns out that Saskatchewan has opted to handle that particular function differently. I thought maybe they were excluding us because of the Riders or something   

Jeanne, how's your job hunt going? There are lots of jobs here, and most of them I could do with my head but unfortunately, my aching back could not follow along. I'll keep looking though, something will turn up.

Thanks for the coffee. Who ate the last sticky bun?  

Margaret


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. After all the rain yesterday, nice sunny morning has come into the GTA this morning. Working from home this morning, but heading into the office soon enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve, Margaret and Don.

Margaret, I cannot tell a lie ................ one of the doxies at the sticky bun (I don't like things that are sticky).


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, no sooner did I post that confession that one of the doxies ate your sticky bun that an RCMP officer, in full riot gear, along with some members of CSIS and a Royal Marine SWAT Team, were at my front door. Seems as if someone told me that I had some "WMDs" in my house. I put up a joke "MWD" sign outside my door (Mean Wirehaired Doxies), next to the ADT sign (Attack Doxie Territory). They were not amused, but I told them they could see the doxies if they wanted to so long as they maintained a safe distance in their armoured-plated vehicles.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Afternoon all,

Thanks for the muffins Marc... just the ticket with my coffee. I confess I had 2...  

Enjoyed it all while reading Don's blog... great story, loved it. Nice break on a rather grey, rainy day of only 10ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. 15C as the sun is setting, but no clouds in the sky means no beautiful sunset.


----------



## Carex

Is there still some coffee on? Feeling a little groggy here on the west coast for some reason and need a pick me up.


----------



## SINC

Look what the Werewolf dragged in, would ya!!!

Welcome home Scott!!!


----------



## Carex

I keep going and coming and coming and going (saw you signed into iChat the other night by the way). One day it will stick again I promise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott!?! How are you??? The doxies were howling at the moon, but it was only a half moon, so I thought they were going crazy. They were telling us of your arrival. The prodigal son returns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.
Goodnight, John Boy .............. goodnight, grandpa ........... goodnight, Scott.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. I put the tea and coffee on and set out a bunch of sticky buns for Margaret who missed them yesterday.

I arose early today and have finished updating my site for the day.

Now that I have the tire repaired on the 4 x 4, we have to take Ann's van in this morning as it refuses to blow any heat for some reason.

Hope you all have a fulfilling day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. When do you leave?


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you Don, I'm up early too and just sat down with a cup of coffee and a sticky bun, which I'll share with all the doxies who are milling around my feet. This time when the swat team arrives at the door, I'll explain that I "gave" them the loot, they didn't take it   

Still in job hunting mode here. I'll be dropping off some resumes today and hoping something will turn up. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. When do you leave?


Well, the shop doesn't open until 8:00 a.m., and she told me to bring it in anytime this morning, so likely we'll drop it off and leave it there around 9:00 a.m.

You'll notice I stated, "she".

Our mechanic's name just happens to be Margaret too. She owns and is a hands on mechanic at MAR's Automotive here in the city. She just happens to be one of the best mechanics I have ever had the pleasure of dealing with.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Don't give the doxies anything. They just had breakfast and are becoming beggers at the table. Use the Alberta Cattle Prod if they start to whine.

Good luck on the job hunt. Strange, I would not really know where to begin if I had to look for another job. Just started my 32nd year at Memorial University, and that was the last time I was in the hunt for a job.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Margaret. Don't give the doxies anything. They just had breakfast and are becoming beggers at the table. Use the Alberta Cattle Prod if they start to whine.
> 
> Good luck on the job hunt. Strange, I would not really know where to begin if I had to look for another job. Just started my 32nd year at Memorial University, and that was the last time I was in the hunt for a job.


It's strange for me too looking for a job. I've worked ever since I was 14, but never had to "look" for a job. If I moved to a new city, I would just show up at the local phone company and tell them I could start tomorrow and that was it. 

I've done other things, but those jobs came to me as well, I didn't have to look for them.

I'm sure something will turn up.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

SCOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yaaaayyyyyyyyyyy! Been thinkin about you and I hope life is treating you well. Glad you posted, sometimes I worried about you and wondered where you went.

Wow, today is a day to keep an open mind. The fellow at the gas station was telling me about his poetry and it's basis in faith. The fellow here at work was telling me about a different faith and way to look upon life. 

Hope everyone has a great day

I have to get my butt in gear and start doing more in the job hunt.


----------



## iJohnHenry

winwintoo said:


> I would just show up at the local phone company and tell them I could start tomorrow and that was it.


----------



## winwintoo

Lordy, that takes me back   

In my hayday, I could operate two boards each with 12 pairs of cords, and most of the time all 24 lines were busy - which meant I had to keep track of what was going on with each pair.

The stories I could tell about who called whom and what they said  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## iJohnHenry

My first job, an insurance company in '59, I learned to operate their board. Mostly curiosity.

But I was pressed into service a few time, in a crisis. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, Margaret is far lovelier, more intelligent and resourceful than Lily Tomlin.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> John, Margaret is far lovelier, more intelligent and resourceful than Lily Tomlin.


And my hair is nicer too   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Carex

Thanks Cameo. Things are excellent at this end of the country. Can't complain about the weather either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Again, how are you, Scott? You have been missed. Went for an overnight boat tour of some of the islands north of Victoria back in May. We stayed overnight in Montegue Bay. Went around Salt Spring Island, the old home of Macnutt.


----------



## iJohnHenry

winwintoo said:


> Take care, Margaret


Margaret, I take anything I can get my hands on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's our "feel good" story for today. It might have ended in tragedy, but had a happy ending.

To infinity and beyond: A sparkling survival story - CNN.com


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Here's our "feel good" story for today. It might have ended in tragedy, but had a happy ending.
> 
> To infinity and beyond: A sparkling survival story - CNN.com


That is quite a story. Wow.

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, and a story with a happy ending.


----------



## Carex

I am well Dr. G. I hope the weather was good for your boat tour!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it was great. My brother-in-law let me steer the boat for awhile. We had to keep a sharp eye out for prawn traps and driftwood. He has about a 65 foot boat and it was not something that could stop on a dime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Good Morning everyone. Didn't realize I would be the first one in the kitchen today. I will throw on a pot of coffee and boil the kettle for tea. I was just looking for left over sticky buns


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> Good Morning everyone. Didn't realize I would be the first one in the kitchen today. I will throw on a pot of coffee and boil the kettle for tea. I was just looking for left over sticky buns


What's a "left over" sticky bun - I've never seen one   

They were very good though and Don should be along in a bit with some fresh ones.

This is pretty early for me, but maybe I'll have a nap later.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

I found some fresh ones.


----------



## Cameo

Morning girls! Everyone.

Had to get up early today as my son needed to get to work early........sigh, going to take most of the morning just to wake up.............

Have a good one today!


----------



## SINC

Ah, all the fair maidens have gathered this morning . . . Morning ladies . . . I hope you all have a good day too.

Just finished my site - lots of animal pics today.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Now that is a true Chelsea bun. :yikes:


----------



## Carex

You folks are up wayyyy too early. I can barely prop my eyes open. 6:30 here on the west coast and I'm glad for your coffee making skills. Driving from Nanaimo to Victoria today, should be a lovely day for a drive.


----------



## Carex

Weird double post followed by one of the first kernel panics in recent memory. Maybe I need to stay indoors!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena, Margaret, Jeanne, Don, John, and Scott. Wow, the Shang is crowded this morning. Was up at dawn to take our doxies for a walk up to Signal Hill. I spent a moment up there, watching the sun rise, thinking about 9/11 seven years ago. Some of the last pics I took were of the completed twin towers just before I came here to St.John's back in July, 1977.


----------



## Bolor

Welcome back Scott. I hope all is well with you.

Well, I'm off to Port Coquitlam this afternoon to help my son fix up his bathroom and any other chores he needs done. The bonus is I get to visit with my granddaughter and have some fun with her. I'll see you all in about three weeks or so. Hope everyone stays well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great story about the British married couple, Don. A great way to start the day.


----------



## Bolor

Oh yeah, Good morning all


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Bob. Give my regards to Port C.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Marc, I will


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Great story about the British married couple, Don. A great way to start the day.


I thought so too Marc, especially in this day and age of too many disposable marriages.


----------



## Carex

Has the Large Hadron Collider destroyed the world yet?

Just in case you were wondering...


----------



## Cameo

Sad it may be but some marriages need to be disposed of. They were mistakes.

Scott...........LMAO!


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Life is good.



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Bob. Give my regards to Port C.


Psst ... Marc ... if you want to sound like a local, you call it PoCo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the update, Elaine. I have never been there so I would not fit in I fear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, we still are watching the Atlantic Ocean for any sign of a hole sucking in all of the ocean. We go first if it hits North America ............ half and hour later in the rest of Canada.


----------



## Carex

Good view from Signal Hill I suppose?

Let us know so we can gather up our important belongings before passing through.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall, Scott. So far, only sunshine and blue skies ............... clear skies tonight an a bright half moon ....................... we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess who received a call this afternoon from the Green Party in Ottawa? Guess who was asked to represent the Green Party in St.John's East?

It's true. I received a call this afternoon. A person in the NDP who is now working for the Green Party suggested my name, as did the person who was going to run here but had to withdraw due to being out of the district until late October. Sadly, I had to decline. I told them that I had too much work committments to undertake a real campaign, and I was not going to run a partial campaign. If I am in it, I am in it to win. Seeing that I could not afford to move to Ottawa, and that I have views on issues that the Green Party might not hold, I thanked them but said no thanks. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Margaret ......... good night, Treena .......... good night, Don-boy .................. good night, Scott-boy ................. good night, Bob-boy ................ good night, Elaine .................... good night, Scott-boy .................. good night, John-boy ................ good night, moon.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Good night Doxies.

Saw a beautiful 12 1/2 week-old Boxer today in my travels, by the name of Freddie.

What a sweetheart he was.

And you know how kids that age are sensitive about the 1/2 week thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine Friday breakfast awaits one and all who are up this early. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, I think that pug pups are the cutest of all puppies.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Guess who received a call this afternoon from the Green Party in Ottawa? Guess who was asked to represent the Green Party in St.John's East?
> 
> It's true. I received a call this afternoon. A person in the NDP who is now working for the Green Party suggested my name, as did the person who was going to run here but had to withdraw due to being out of the district until late October. Sadly, I had to decline. I told them that I had too much work committments to undertake a real campaign, and I was not going to run a partial campaign. If I am in it, I am in it to win. Seeing that I could not afford to move to Ottawa, and that I have views on issues that the Green Party might not hold, I thanked them but said no thanks. C'est la vie.


 
It's the Mark Twain image you project Marc!!

Hope everyone has a great day. Wet and depressing here at the moment but the good part is that it is Friday and tomorrow is the weekend. Going to work on my stuff for Cameo and see if I can't push that along quicker.

Take care everyone. Goodies on the counter, help yourself.


----------



## iJohnHenry

> Dear Green Party Supporter,
> 
> I am writing to thank you, from the bottom of my heart, for supporting my campaign to be included in the televised leaders' debates.
> 
> Because of you and countless thousands like you who donated money and deluged the airwaves, the Internet, newspaper letters columns and politicians' inboxes with a national outpouring of outrage, the broadcasters have now reversed their decision to exclude the Green Party.
> 
> I am both humbled and inspired by what I have witnessed in the past few days – the exhilarating spectacle of Canadians rising up to protest a blatant injustice.
> 
> Your victory isn't just a victory for the Green Party, it's a victory for democracy and for the fundamental Canadian values of equality and fairness.
> 
> Thank you again for standing up for democracy.
> 
> _Elizabeth May_


I signed her petition. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A day of cool here and then glorious late summer weather for the weekend and week ahead.

I choose to leave politics in the politics thread.


----------



## Cameo

Couldn't figure out why your site had a big looong blank space between articles Don..........IS updated my browser yesterday and now I can read the entire site.
Must have been a browser issue then.


I don't think, discuss or read about politics. My bad. Don't understand all of the issues and don't believe a word they say so politics can definately stay in their own thread.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.



SINC said:


> I choose to leave politics in the politics thread.





Cameo said:


> ...politics can definitely stay in their own thread.


Thirded.


----------



## Carex

Morning all. We would love ya whether or not you became a politician. Well maybe for a few minutes. 

Another glorious west coast day is upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternnon, Jeanne. How are you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. I sent an email to Harper saying that he should include her in the debates.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I trust that this finds you and Ann well and ready to roll once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Carex. Thanks for the endorsement.

Sunny, 19C with a bit of an ocean breeze makes this a great afternoon. Out on my back deck with my trusty iBook writing this.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just convinced my dean to get me a MacMini. I have been waiting for a refresh for over a year now, but since they are willing to pay for one, who am I to turn it down. Our Associate Dean has a huge iMac, and I explained to our dean that I had a monitor already, and had my old iBook, so I did not need a new laptop. However, I have an old IBM Aptiva that I would like to replace, but don't want a Windows box. So, a Mac Mini is great for me since I can almost put it in my pocket and bring it home and use my LCD with it when I work.


----------



## Carex

The more Mac's the merrier. 

I hope they pony up for you Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall submit my order for the MacMini on Monday, Scott. Knowing my luck, Apple will announce a new MacMini on Tuesday. The same thing happened with my iBook, with the next revision having a DVD reader.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Couldn't figure out why your site had a big looong blank space between articles Don..........IS updated my browser yesterday and now I can read the entire site.
> Must have been a browser issue then


A friend in Nipawin SK had the same issue Jeanne. He updated his browser and solved the problem too. So far it seems to be only a PC problem for some reason. Was yours on a Mac? Horrors!


----------



## Carex

There are a lot of long blank spaces in Nipawin regardless of the state of your browser...


----------



## Dr.G.

I am seeing a full mybirdie.ca site. What am I missing?


----------



## Cameo

It was on my PC at work. I am on dial up at home and try not to visit any sites with pictures as it takes toooooooooooooo looooooooooonnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don's site has loads of pics. Even some doxies from time to time.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> I shall submit my order for the MacMini on Monday, Scott. Knowing my luck, Apple will announce a new MacMini on Tuesday. The same thing happened with my iBook, with the next revision having a DVD reader.


It _will_ be a Tuesday, but not next Tuesday, Marc, when any new hardware is announced. Sources say October 14th, if you want to hold off for a month. (and no, nothing to do with the election here.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, why Oct.14th? I can easily wait a month, since I have been waiting over a year since the last major update of the Mini.


----------



## MLeh

MacRumors.com says so. Granted, they don't say anything about the Mini specifically, just the notebooks. Anything after that may wait until MacWorld Expo in SF in January, if the Minis aren't discontinued completely.

(I'm looking at a new MBP, so I'm waiting another month, unless my poor old PBG4 packs it in completely before then. Have to use an external keyboard now, as the TAB, CAPS LOCK and ESC don't work on the laptop keyboard.)

In any case, I'm reminded of the joke about buying a new computer, booting it up for the first time and having the welcome dialogue read "Thank you for buying this computer. This computer is now obsolete."


----------



## SINC

MacRumors does indeed have something to say about the Mini Elaine and here is what they say:


----------



## MLeh

Don: I was just referring to the specific Oct 14th date.


----------



## SINC

Ah, I misread your meaning, nevertheless no harm done Elaine. Marc would still be wiser to wait for an upgraded Mini as you suggest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Elaine. Maybe I shall wait for a month, but this Mini does what I need it to do (iLife for iPhoto and iMovies), and has a DVD R/W, which my iBook does not, so it is no great loss if they combine Apple TV with the MacMini. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have been watching that MacRumors site since last March. Amazing how long the MacMini has gone unnoticed and untouched.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Evening All... 

Just catching up... have been fighting off a cold for last few days, I seem to be winning!  Much better today... also I've been quite busy trying to get my store filled up.

It's still slow going but I've some good people helping me advertise so hopefully... I REALLY need and want to be more self sufficient...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Sending you some homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express to help you get better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Ah thank you Marc... that hit the spot...


----------



## medic03

Morning one and all. For some reason I am up with the birds this morning so I will make a large breakfast for everyone before I leave for work. Some freshly baked raison-bran muffins are on the side board with the coffee for you to nibble on while I get cooking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the raisin-bran muffins, Treena. I LOVE these when they are warm. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you liked the soup, Diane. Are you feeling any better today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Treena and Marc. Welcome to the weekend. I will be busy doing some "stuff" today that needs to be done before the end of the month. Then on Monday, we might just head off for a few days to enjoy the beautiful fall colours. Too bad they always arrive before summer is over. I am going to try and take pictures as we travel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc,

In the photography thread, you asked if the fall colours were normal and the answer is yes. By mid September it can be nearly over with all leaves on the ground so actually this is a bit late this year for here. Since I don't want to clutter the Photography Anyone thread, here is a look around our neighbourhood taken this morning:


----------



## winwintoo

Don, your fall colours are way ahead of ours. I look out on an ocean of elm trees and there are only a few yellow leaves on each tree but it won't be long.

Taking the day off. Later I have to pick my granddaughter up from her job at the car wash, feed her and get her to her goalie tryouts across town. Mom is in Vancouver with my grandson for the CBC spelling competition - he came second among the Saskatchewan contingent - and Dad is at a benefit golf tournament so Grandma Geebs to the rescue. That hockey bag looks so big and my car is so small though, I don't know how we're going to squeeze it in there  

Nothing new on the job front. There are plenty of jobs for young, sprightly, strong people who can remember what they ate for lunch, but not that many for old, weak people who can't remember what you just asked them or what they wanted to say and whose back and knees complain while putting lunch in the microwave. We shall see.

Margaret


----------



## Carex

Have a good weekend all. Working on the floor, sanding and staining deck railings, retirements parties and hockey games await.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Fall certainly is coming your way first. It is sunny, 18C here and I just got in from mowing the lawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Margaret. Someone will see and appreciate your talents and intelligence. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, sounds as if you could use a helper.

YouTube - Karate Kid Lesson 2 (Sand the Floor)


----------



## Dreambird

Dr.G. said:


> Glad you liked the soup, Diane. Are you feeling any better today?


Much better indeed than a couple of days ago, thank you!  
I tried one of these herbal "take when you feel the first signs of IT coming on" products, I dunno... it was an intense few days, but just that, about 5 days. Which is a normal course for a cold, but then it just shut down with no dragging on and on like some. So I couldn't swear if it was the herbs or your chicken soup! 

Don, those are great pictures! Fall is so pretty, if only it didn't herald what's coming...  I especially like that shot of the Mountain Ash tree, my Dad loved those.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Don, let me say that I am not surprised in the least to discover that you live in Grand Fenwick. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you are feeling better, Diane. 

The Mountain Ash tree here in St.John's is called a Dog Berry tree. We have a few of them out back, but there won't be berries on them until late Oct. There are various birds that love the berries on these trees.


----------



## Dreambird

That's one reason my Dad liked them... it drew the birdies to the yard...


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Just got back in from our East. New Brunswick had some cooler weather for me while I was there. Then had to come home to some rain...all is well anyways since it is the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Steve. We are a family again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. While waiting for my site to load, (it takes 10 full minutes even with ultra high speed) I dropped in and set out a fuit platter and sticky buns along with tea and coffee.

I have to get done and pack up and head out to Seba Beach to camp with friends for a couple of days.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and fruit. Site is still looking great. Very interesting articles.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I just posted an amazing video to my site.

Take a look at it and tell me how fast you think the car in the shot was going.

I'm at a loss to estimate the speed, but my best guess is certainly near 300 kph.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it must have been that speed. I am amazed at someone even attempting this on a straight road with other cars around.


----------



## Dreambird

I wonder if it might not have been a lucky winner of one of these:

Koenigsegg CCR - Supercars.net

I don't know, but I've seen ads for contests for them... I thought... "nice, real nice however where would I find a road here where I'd be allowed to really try it out... "


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. Our premier drives around St.John's in a car like this, only it is black.


----------



## Dreambird

Does he now? I guess rank has it's priviledges? :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, he was caught talking on his cell phone while driving, which is against the law. He was turned in by a private citizen, and he paid his fine. He is a millionaire prior to coming to office and donates his entire salary to charity each year.

The citizen who turned him in has not been seen for the past 6 months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

"donates his entire salary to charity each year"

I was not aware of that... very cool! I've of course seen a lot of him on TV lately and admire him for speaking out for what he believes.

G'nite Marc...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee have just been brewed, and there is an assortment of fruit, muffins, cereals, and even some eggs just the way you like them waiting for you to wake up. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, Danny Williams owned Atlantic Cablevision, which he sold to Rogers for over $150 million. Taking a salary would be a bit tacky, but at least this gives him a bit of grounding.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning all.

The big storm that was supposed to give us anywhere from 30-200 mm's of rain in places passed by Sheffield - we did get some 70 km winds but actually was a nice enough- though humid - day yesterday. I spent it porch sitting. 


Hope everyone else was as lucky with the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Sunny and 17C here in St.John's at 915AM. Out on my back deck with a cup of coffee, watching the doxies run about the back yard. How are your pair of canine soulmates?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. A little rough trying to get out of bed this morning to come into work. Countdown is on, 5 days until vacation!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Try a doxie mantr for the next five day ......... "Vacation .................. vacation ................. no more work ................. vacation." Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

My canines are fine. Shayla is in heat and in the "mommies sucky" mode. Failte has gone to spend two weeks with the breeder for training for show. She called to see if she could take him for a day and I asked her to take him for two weeks while Shayla finishes her heat cycle. Works for us both. Evidently Failte is doing well, but crying at night for Mom. She said he is no trouble and listens well.

I am trying to take advantage at this time of year of as many times "porch sitting" that I can. It has become one of my favorite pastimes lately. Stress level went from 93% to 64% yesterday, so doing me some good I would think. 

Give the doxies a hug from Auntie Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, too bad Shayla does not have Failte to "mother" while she is in season. Daisy still mothers her "pups" even though they are nearly two years old.

Keep the stress level down and continue with your doxie mantra and breathing.


----------



## Dreambird

I see... still decent of him, as I'm sure it wouldn't stop some from collecting a salary... IMO. 

Up all night working on the store... I think I'm about ready to throw in the towel... :yawn: 
It's exciting as it takes shape and gets a feel to it that is "me". I want that feeling of past, simpler and maybe happier? times... just a litle something to make people feel good... I hope. 



Dr.G. said:


> Diane, Danny Williams owned Atlantic Cablevision, which he sold to Rogers for over $150 million. Taking a salary would be a bit tacky, but at least this gives him a bit of grounding.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your store, Diane. Make us all proud.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, afternoon Marc from Seba Beach.

Got up early and shot a beautiful sunrise and the beach in full light.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great colors, Don, especially the first two.


----------



## Carex

A glorious day out here too. Feels like summer. We were sent home early due to the sewer backing up. When the workers were trying to locate some pipes, they then exposed some asbestos and now that is floating around in the air too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Scott. Yes, it was warmer this afternoon with a 28C humidex reading than on any day in June. Lots of sunshine throughout the day, and now it is clear with a beautiful full moon rising out of the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

With a full moon overhead, it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, as well as the famous Cafe Chez Marc breakfast buffet is now ready whenever you are wanting to start your day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for breakfast.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, Don.

Where is Warren? We get Scott back where he belongs, now I can't find Warren........hope he is well.

There is a big festival going on in his hometown I believe this weekend, and I am hoping to go see what it is all about.

Looks like good weather for the rest of this week. They said it was going to go down to 3 degrees last night - I left my window wide open and I don't think it actually fell that low. I am a cold weather wuss and I wasn't cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Did you catch yesterday's Harvest Moon? Spectacular. My wife says that it is even better on the prairies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. For the past year I have wondered if Scott and Warren were not one and the same, sort of like Superman and Clark Kent. Ever since Scott's Weredoxie experience things have been rather strange with him. However, I do know that Warren must be busy now that he has graduated. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Seems to be quite busy in Cafe Chez Marc this morning. Just stopping by for a small coffee and some biscuits before trying to complete what seems to be an ever growing list of to-dos.

Four more days and then unlimited golf for a week. Sounds too good to be true!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. I have not been golfing at all this year, so play a round or two for me. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Fear not. I am alive and well. It has been quite busy getting my life back on track. I do sneak in every morning and evening though. I had been hitting the pavement looking for work, and finally got a position at a company that was my first choice. After I signed my employment contract I had another clinic offer me a job and really trying to sweeten the pot to get me to come aboard. I chose to stay with the company I signed with since the pay is much better. But it feels good to be wanted.

Jeanne, yes the Apple Festival is this weekend, but in the past it has never amounted to much. There's vendors selling craft show stuff, a stage with music, the Fire Department is there a hot air balloon this year and of course they are selling the apple dumplings, apple crisp, candy apples etc. We'll be heading down since it is the thing to do. Quite frankly, I am waiting for the Rocton Fair. That will be fun.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Jeanne. For the past year I have wondered if Scott and Warren were not one and the same, sort of like Superman and Clark Kent.


Excuse me Lois. I have a phone call to make.


----------



## Dr.G.

Look, up in the sky, it's a bird ................. it's a plane .............. it Super Warren.

Yes, it's Super Warren. Faster than a speeding bullet. More powerful than a locomotive. Able to leap tall buildings at a single bound.

He fights a never ending-ending battle for truth, justice and The Shang way.
YouTube - 1950s "Superman" TV Show - Original Kellogg's Opening!!


----------



## Cameo

Well, keep your eyes peeled for a short skinny redhead with a camera (20D). Might be some interesting photo opportunities. AND, I love apple pie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Apple pie with some real vanilla ice cream ......................... mmmmmmm.


----------



## Dreambird

Dreamy voice - *apple dumplings annnddd vanilla ice cream, yummmmyyyy**


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Diane, especially if the apple pie is fresh and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Along with your fresh tea and coffee, we have some home-made apple crisp, fresh out of the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

Hmmmmm....warm apple crisp........yummy.

I am geddin a cod. Cold. Ears plugged, razors in throat and drippy nose. I hade cods........and I still had to be a &$% and come into work as I can't afford to lose a day and there is an important document that has to be done today. Course, I wasn't given this task until late yesterday afternoon but hey.....I will just have to avoid people today and avoid as much as possible passing paper around.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Failte is doing well at the breeders, getting spoilt. She loves him, says he is a nice gentle boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I could send you some fresh chicken soup, brought to you hot via Doxie Express. Interested?


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone.

Jeanne, I hope your cold is short lived.

Marc, thanks for the apple crisp, but I shall wait until it is cold before I have it. I do NOT like hot crisp or pie. I find it much tastier once it has cooled in the fridge for an hour or so.

What a week, I have so many great stories on the go. One on a mother daughter team who recently tried sky diving coming up later in the week with some great pics.


----------



## Cameo

Soup sounds good. I will take care not to get too close to the doxies though - even puppies can get colds. Thank you


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall let some cool for you. In my opinion, once it gets cool, it loses its taste.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies are tough, Jeanne. Unless you have rabies or distemper, you may hug them all you want.


----------



## SINC

Marc, isn't it odd how different humans can be? I find the taste of cooled fruit pies far superior to warm, yet my wife likes it warm as you do.

My Dad liked his apple pie warm, but my Mom liked it at room temperature, while I preferred refrigerated.

The bottom line is eat what you enjoy. There is no one "better than the rest", just satisfaction in taste.


----------



## MLeh

Don: We're the same here - warm apple pie for me (preferably with ice cream), room temperature apple pie for my husband (sometimes with cheddar cheese on top). 

I've been baking a pie every couple of days for the past week or two as the apples on our trees are ripening. The tree in the back yard has apples that are best served cooked - in pies or apple sauce - while the one beside the house is best for eating fresh picked off the tree. But we're having a bumper crop this year, so most of them will be peeled, sliced and frozen for use throughout the year. It's a busy time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife is like you. She also hates it when I put ice cream on the hot apple crisps she makes for me on my birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, we shall contract out to you for our Fall Apple Pie Feast. Can you make over 100 a day?


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Elaine, we shall contract out to you for our Fall Apple Pie Feast. Can you make over 100 a day?


I could. Whether I would is an entirely different question.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Jeanne. For the past year I have wondered if Scott and Warren were not one and the same, sort of like Superman and Clark Kent. Ever since Scott's Weredoxie experience things have been rather strange with him. However, I do know that Warren must be busy now that he has graduated. We shall see.


But I don't wear glasses...


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, doxies have perfect vision, hearing and sense of smell. Your glasses are just for show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, let's look at the profit margin. I have orders for 737 apple pies, which sell for $27.99. That is $20,628.63, of which you get $20,000 (tax free, I might add). The Cafe gets $600 and the doxies split the $28.63 (they are being hired for crowd control). Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## MLeh

I'll stick with my day job, thanks anyway, Marc. (If I charged my normal hourly rate for pies I'd have to charge $180.00 each. They're good ... but not _that_ good.)

Perhaps if you shaved the doxies and taught them to roll over you could get a pastry rolling production line going on your own.  (No suggestions for how you'd get the apples peeled, cored and sliced efficiently, the doxies lacking opposable thumbs, and all, for holding the necessary implements ...)


----------



## Dr.G.

Too bad, Elaine. Orders have now reached 1300 pies, now going for an even $50 each. Such is Life. Maybe I shall offer them real doxie weiners instead? We shall see.


----------



## Carex

YOu are giving me some good ideas for dinner this evening. Thank you! 

(I wonder if that is dijon?)


----------



## Dr.G.

I prefer Guldens mustard, the pride of New York.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you are feeling better. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good


----------



## SINC

Night


----------



## SINC

All


----------



## SINC

I


----------



## SINC

Just


----------



## SINC

Gained


----------



## SINC

Seven posts for no real reason.


----------



## SINC

Elaine, your pies would be most welcome, be damned the cost.

Scott, have you never had to wear glasses? Are your arms not getting shorter with age? Try the Keen’s powdered mustard and mix your own hot mustard. It is far superior.

Marc, the doxies know all.

That’s eight posts and I could have done it all in one.


----------



## Carex

Never had to wear glasses. Arms still the same length. Vision is still better than 20/20. (sticks out tongue)


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

My oldest woke up early and went back to sleep. Unfortunately, I didn't. So in honour of this rare occasion, I am putting on a pot of extra strong coffee for all of you early birds.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, nice to see your smiling face this morning. Thanks for the strong coffee.


----------



## MaxPower

And you Don. How are things this fine Thursday?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, the doxies know all." Don, this is why you are the wise old man here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scott, I have never had 20-20 vision, even with glasses, so I don't know what that is like.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Warren, Don, Marc. Everyone else yet to check in.

Well, my head isn't going to pop off this morning and it seems much clearer.
I actually went to bed at 5:30 yesterday afternoon and although I didn't sleep, the tylenol and the rest seems to have made a big difference. I actually think I might even imitate a human being today. Thanks for sending the doxies Marc, their sweet faces with those big brown eyes just make one melt.

My son ran out of gas last night and walked home...........probably walked about 2 miles. That's one thing about living out in the boonies...........not a lot of houses to stop at when trouble happens - especially in the dark. My landlord took him back out to get some gas so all is well.

Ayez un jour splendide


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that you are feeling somewhat better, Jeanne. Glad that the soup and the doxies worked.

My wife wants us to move to rural Nova Scotia, somewhere in the Annapolis Valley, once I retire in 5 years or so. She wants a bit of land for the doxies to roam, and have a more peaceful life. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all. Fresh warm apple pie on the counter, and another in the fridge for those who like it that way. I'm told it goes well with that strong coffee.

Home made chicken soup in the pot for Jeanne.



SINC said:


> Elaine, your pies would be most welcome, be damned the cost.
> 
> Scott, have you never had to wear glasses? Are your arms not getting shorter with age? Try the Keen’s powdered mustard and mix your own hot mustard. It is far superior.
> 
> Marc, the doxies know all.
> 
> That’s eight posts and I could have done it all in one.


Don, my husband says my pies are 'beyond price'. Therefore I only give them away, and never _ever_ sell them. 

I had a visit with my eye doctor a few weeks ago. Apparently one eye had got weaker for close up reading but was stronger for distance, while the other eye had got weaker for distance but was stronger for close up. I have an interesting eyeglass prescription. My eyesight was perfect until my 30's, and now I have two pairs of glasses - one just for working at the computer, and another pair of 'progressives' that I use for everything else.

Mustard: we've found the Keen's, premixed in the jar, just as good and far more convenient than mixing our own from dry.

Finally ... all this in one post when I could have made it into eight. No wonder my post count is so low. Something to do with the ability to multitask. Besides which I believe in 'quality' over 'quantity'.   beejacon 

Over and out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. Thanks for the pie. I'll take mine warm. Merci.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don, my husband says my pies are 'beyond price'. Therefore I only give them away, and never _ever_ sell them.
> 
> 
> Finally ... all this in one post when I could have made it into eight. No wonder my post count is so low. Something to do with the ability to multitask. Besides which I believe in 'quality' over 'quantity'.   beejacon
> 
> Over and out.


I guess my point was too subtle Elaine. I was trying by way of example to get you to post "pie" a hundred times to fill Marc's order. Now that would have been funny! beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I don't think virtual apple pies would sell very well.


----------



## Carex

Marc, money has been made in stranger ways on the internet. 

I say sell the pies!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I don't think virtual apple pies would sell very well.


No Marc, not likely, but I can still see the word "Pie" 100 times in a row, post after post. You have to admit that it would likely have caught you off guard, non?

Oh well, I guess it would be a waste of band space at that, so here you go:


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, seems to be a lack of bragging about grandchildren in here lately.

Allow me to fix that with this shot of our bright eyed grandson, Jett at 2 1/2 months:


----------



## Carex

And thank goodness he doesn't look like his grandfather. 

He's a cutie!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you are brilliant. I posted the picture of the pie in the local store, and sales have gone wild. Who thought that selling pictures of pies would be so profitable. Since it was your picture, I have set up a college trust fund for your grandson. Today's contribution was $275,972. We should gather this money and then put it in a Canada Savings bond. Today's take should pay for at least one year of university ............... since I also enrolled him in Harvard's "early admissions program". Their tuition is high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Iguanas???? This is a job for the Doxie Emergency Squad .............. or Supper Warren/Scott.


----------



## SINC

I guana second opinion on that video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you should quana take that to the Test thread .............. or are you guana put it in MyBirdie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you should quana take that to the Test thread .............. or are you guana put it in MyBirdie?


I'm guana think about that Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

He's a fine lookin Scott Lad Don. Ye should be proud.


----------



## MaxPower

I had a Scotsman a Welshman as clients at the clinic where I was doing my placement.

I said to the Scott that we pretty much had the whole United Kingdom n the clinic with a Scott and two Welsh (I was one). All we needed was some Irish and English.

He replied to me "We'd have a bloody war if that happened!!"

He was a funny guy. I certainly do miss the people at the clinic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and a heart-friendly fruit buffet, with homemade muffins and bagels, are ready when you are in the mood. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

To get you into the mood, and for all of you Glenn Miller fans ............ enjoy.

YouTube - Glenn Miller-In The Mood


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the heart smart brekkie.

In the mood eh? At _this_ time of the morning? beejacon


----------



## Cameo

Morning.

Florida residents are afraid of the iguana's? I don't have any sound here so no idea what they said, but last I knew about the lizards is that they are pretty harmless. So, what's the big deal? They will eat the grass? Stick their tongue out at you? 

Friday at last. Going to clean up gardens and the outside this weekend as it is supposed to be very nice outside. Hoping to get to the Harvest Festival too.
Pretty soon it won't be pleasant to be outside so better take advantage of the good weather while we have it.

Thanks for brekkie Marc.

I will keep my mouth shut regarding "being in the mood" - I could get myself into doodoo I think.


----------



## Cameo

WOW Don, I was just reading through your site as usual..........I love that picture about the rays..........just WOW!!!


----------



## SINC

Yes Jeanne, I was impressed with it too.

Now, what about this? It's all I see when I click your ad to link to your site from mine. What's up with that?


----------



## Cameo

Okay - I know what that is about. Should be fixed soon. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Ever heard of "afternoon delight"? This is just earlier here in NL.  

YouTube - Starland Vocal Band Afternoon Delight


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, iguanas respond to visual stimulus of colors such as orange and yellow. Thus, people playing catch with oranges or bananas are soon without anything to throw.


----------



## iJohnHenry

The only down-side to iguanas running about is that they carry salmonella.

Could be a problem for children trying to "pet" them.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Ever heard of "afternoon delight"? This is just earlier here in NL.
> 
> YouTube - Starland Vocal Band Afternoon Delight


So, lemme get this straight Marc. What you're really saying then, is you're in the mood for an afternoon delight? Good luck! beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, afternoon here is morning there ............ tomorrow here is yesterday there ................. Jan. 1st here is Dec.31st there ................... Understand now?


----------



## SINC

The time and date part I get Marc.

It's the "getting lucky" part I'm havin' trouble with. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's the "getting lucky" part I'm havin' trouble with." Let's see .......... how to explain this simply. First, we have a daddy doxie ........ then a mommy doxie ............. and then they sleep together ................ and then we get baby doxies, called puppies. Get it now?


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon Delight
The Starland Vocal Band

Gonna find my baby, gonna hold her tight
gonna grab some afternoon delight.
My motto's always been; when it's right, it's right.
Why wait until the middle of a cold dark night.
When everything's a little clearer in the light of day.
And you know the night is always gonna be there any way.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.

Thinkin' of you's workin' up my appetite
looking forward to a little afternoon delight.
Rubbin' sticks and stones together makes the sparks ingite
and the thought of rubbin' you is getting so exciting.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.

Started out this morning feeling so polite
I always though a fish could not be caught who wouldn't bite
But you've got some bait a waitin' and I think I might try nibbling
a little afternoon delight.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.

Please be waiting for me baby when I come around.
We could make a lot of lovin' 'for the sun goes down.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.


----------



## Dr.G.

And the hits keep happing here at The Rock on the Rock, the Shang's #1 oldies radio station. DJ Warren will be your drive man for this afternoon, spinning his platters all over the place.


----------



## Cameo

I want to hear "into the west" from Annie Lennox please Mr DJ


----------



## Dr.G.

Just for you, Jeanne.

YouTube - Annie Lennox - Into the West Live at Oscars


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, here are the lyrics as well.

YouTube - ♫ Soundtrack - Lord Rings - Into the West (with lyric)


----------



## Carex

Have a good weekend all, off to Vernon to play some frisbee


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have fun, Scott. Hang ten for us here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck tomorrow. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Good Morning everyone, looks like it will be a stellar weekend in southern ontario. Nice way to welcome in fall. Just made a large fruit salad and some strong coffee and tea. Enjoy!


----------



## SINC

Morning Treena. I just got finished updating my site and the coffee is great.

Good lead story this morning on a mother/daughters sky diving experience.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, fruit salad sounds good.

I'm looking for a new recipe for borcht. If I can't find one, I'll make the soup, but the only resemblance to real borcht will be the red color  

Have a good day, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Thanks for the coffee and fruit. Just the thing to start the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out MyBirdie.ca a bit later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Can't help you on the borcht-front, although I remember my grandmother making it they way they did back in the old country (i.e., Russia).


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I'm looking for a new recipe for borcht. If I can't find one, I'll make the soup, but the only resemblance to real borcht will be the red color
> 
> Have a good day, Margaret




Margaret, a friend who is Ukrainian sent me this for my site, although I like to use chicken stock in place of the plain water:

Being a good Ukrainian boy, and this being the season for fresh garden vegetables, I thought I would pass along my recipe for one of my favorites, homemade Borscht.

Jim’s Borscht (Beet Soup)

Get your daily recommended veggies with this quick and easy Borscht recipe. Beets are the main Borscht ingredient, are a great source of folic acid and potassium, and this Borscht soup recipe is abound with beets. Serve with Tea Biscuits or bread and butter for a balanced, nutritious meal.

Ingredients

3 cups diced beets
3 cups diced carrots
3 cups diced potatoes
1 cup fresh or frozen peas
1 cup diced celery
1 cup diced onion
2 teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 tablespoon dill
7 cups water
2 teaspoons vinegar 
sour cream (optional)
Large sauce pan with lid

Preparation

Add ingredients (not sour cream or vinegar) to large sauce pan. Simmer all ingredients until beets, potatoes, peas, carrots, celery and onions are cooked. Flavor to taste by adding vinegar and serve, adding sour cream as a garnish.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny by cool morning. 14C with a bit of a breeze. Off to hang out another load of laundry on the clothes line.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Margaret, a friend who is Ukrainian sent me this for my site, although I like to use chicken stock in place of the plain water:
> 
> Being a good Ukrainian boy, and this being the season for fresh garden vegetables, I thought I would pass along my recipe for one of my favorites, homemade Borscht.


Thanks Don - what a relief, the last recipe I had said something about a live chicken   

After it's made and I've had my fill, I'll leave the rest in the fridge for anyone who wants it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks Don - what a relief, the last recipe I had said something about a live chicken " I think that the live chicken is essential if it is to be genuine, Margaret.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> I think that the live chicken is essential if it is to be genuine, Margaret.


But they won't let me keep livestock in my apartment  

I do have some chicken parts in the freezer so that will have to do. I dug the beets and potatoes and cut the cabbage off the stock myself yesterday - does that count as fresh?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess if you have fresh ingredients other than the chicken, we can give it a certified pseudo-official Jewish Borscht-belt rating.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks Dr.G - it might have benefited from a fresh chicken, but it is still probably the best batch o' borscht that I've ever made :clap: :clap: 

My large pot was full to the brim, but there was a lot of taste-testing along the way and now it looks like by the time I have my bowlful for lunch, all that will be left is the pot in the sink to wash. You might get a small taste if you swish the pot with a bit of warm water, but I'm not promising anything.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, while I love chicken soup, I never did like borscht. Sadly, I don't think the doxies like it either. I put about an ounce in the bowl and only one was curious enough to take a sniff.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, while I love chicken soup, I never did like borscht. Sadly, I don't think the doxies like it either. I put about an ounce in the bowl and only one was curious enough to take a sniff.


To each his own I guess - more for me  

Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

My family made two kinds of borscht. Summer and Winter.

The Summer was the more traditional with beets and served with a dollop of sour cream and the Winter was more like a beef stew/soup (stoup). I prefer the winter as it was more hardy.


----------



## MaxPower

We just got back from the Apple Festival and unfortunately, I didn't run into Jeanne. Of course it is a two day event and we were just there for about 20 mins. I did get a couple of Apple Dumplings for my wife and I and a couple of candy apples for the kids. So not a total loss.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Are they dark red, and have flat bottoms (tops)??


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, "more for me" was exactly what my grandfather would say when I was a little boy.


----------



## winwintoo

iJohnHenry said:


> Are they dark red, and have flat bottoms (tops)??


It was bad enough hearing about the candy apples, and then you had to describe them too   now I'm craving one. sigh

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Never did like candy apples. They hurt my teeth. Loved fresh apples, however.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Thanks Dr.G - it might have benefited from a fresh chicken, but it is still probably the best batch o' borscht that I've ever made :clap: :clap:
> Take care, Margaret


Glad to hear Jim's recipe worked out for you Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you should set up your own company, "Bertha's best batch o' borscht Emporium". You could make a fortune.


----------



## iJohnHenry

You know why Russians eat borscht?

Because they *have* to. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

My grandparents, who were forced out of Russia in 1903 by the edict of the Czar to expel all Jews from Russia ("beyond the pale"), came to America and still ate borscht. They loved it.


----------



## Ottawaman

I'm more of a cabbage roll man myself (or garbage rolls as my Ukrainian/Slovak/Polish buddies call them)


----------



## Dr.G.

I love cabbage rolls, O-man. Dated a girl who had parents from Poland, and they made their cabbage rolls the way it was done in the old country. A true enlightenment.


----------



## winwintoo

I grew up on cabbage rolls - made the Hungarian way with lots of meat - but I like the Ukrainian ones with just rice too and now that I'm cutting way down on my meat consumption, they are probably better for me.

Yes Don, the borscht recipe worked very well. I had to make a few substitutions, but the proportions of the various types of veggies worked well. 

Tomorrow I have to make butter tarts for my son whose birthday is on Monday. He doesn't want a cake or any celebration, so a bucket of tarts will have to do.

Take care Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my wife, Deborah, makes me a Jewish apple cake on my birthday each October. It is to die for.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to a relaxing Sunday with the famous Shang "Whatever Your Heart's Desire" buffet. Tea and coffee included.


----------



## MaxPower

Coffee sounds good Don. And perhaps a couple of slices of French Toast with some icing sugar, gooy fruit and Maple syrup.

Thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the breakfast. My heart thanks you as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. How are your little ones doing these days?


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Marc.

Thy boys are doing fine. My youngest is a growing concern though. My oldest started JK and we pulled him out because the education system is ridiculous. They would watch TV and the only toy they would have to play with outside is a stump. So we put him in a private school where education is the focus. he starts on Monday. I'll have to get another job to pay for it, but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I did not know children were allowed to watch TV in school. They can't here in the primary grades.


----------



## MaxPower

They're not supposed to watch TV. The teacher is an older lady and I am assuming she is just putting in her time before she retires.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, there are many young teachers here in NL looking for real employment. Too bad you need to work an extra job to send your son to a different school when he should be getting an education in the public system.


----------



## SINC

Since the forecast is for showers this afternoon, I will spend it with a friend and a cold one in the motor home on the back forty and watch the last day of the Ryder Cup golf singles matches.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. We had forecast of showers as well but they never developed. We took four of our doxies on the Third Annual Weiner Walk. We might be on CBC news, in that there were 4 standards and about 35 mini-doxies at a local park here in St.John's. Our dogs won prizes for the biggest dog, the biggest ears and the quietest dog.


----------



## iJohnHenry

No Shag-iest dog category??


----------



## Ottawaman

iJohnHenry said:


> No Shag-iest dog category??


Should that not read "No Shang-iest dog category??"


----------



## Dr.G.

John, no, no shaggy dog contest.


----------



## Dr.G.

O-man, not even a Shang-iest dog contest. They get shaggy in the winter time.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Thanks Marc, might use that for a Winter desktop. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

John, here is a summer and fall desktop pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all, time to rise and shine. Tea and coffee are ready to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall prepare a fine breakfast for anyone who is up this early.


----------



## Cameo

Morning.

Warren, I did miss you, we where there about 10:00 am. Got a wonderful homebaked apple pie. I forgot what a beautiful town St George is. I am taking
my camera back maybe on the weekend to take some pictures, will have to go late afternoon when the sun isn't so harsh.

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend, I got my garden dug up and planted a couple of roses........pays to wait til the end of the season, got two rose bushes for $10.00 and they said it will still root well, so next season the back garden will
be completed and the front one as well now that I have the one section dug out.
I will have to leave tearing up the grassy area til next year (Maybe)


----------



## MaxPower

It's too bad we missed each other Jeanne. We were there Saturday around 4 pm and only stayed for about 20 mins. It's funny, for two people who live close to each other, we have yet to meet. We did drive around Sheffield last year and I do believe we drove past your house (from what I remember in the pictures you posted). Glad you had a good time though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne and Warren.

Thinking of roses, I wonder how Lotus is making out?


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. In Revelstoke this morning, wondering if Highway 1 between Field and Castle Junction will reopen or if I'll have to leave the TransCanada at Golden and do the detour through Radium.

The travelin' life for me ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Keep on truckin', Elaine. Stay safe.


----------



## SINC

Well, I see we have some action in the room this morning after all. 

Morning Jeanne, and a reminder your link to your web site is still down.

Safe journey today Elaine. Headed to the Calgary area are we?

Warren, you and Jeanne seem to keep just missing each other.

Marc, I stole the fall desktop picture for you-know-where.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, no problem. We know who/where/when/why .............. but my lips are sealed.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning - thanks for the coffee and substantial breakfast.

Another week and another round of finding out what I can/should do   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Margaret. This is your week. Carpe diem. Excelsior.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Bubble wrap.

Whoops, wrong thread.

 





:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

John, that reminds me of a joke that our godson told us in August. "What is long and short and goes snap, crackle and pop?", exclaimed our godson. "Give up?", he said, as soon as he finished this question. "Yes", I said. "A doxie chewing on some bubble wrap."  Out of the mouths of babes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

A friend called just now with a garden full of yellow tomatoes and offered us a bag. Ann left a blue streak out the front door to pick them up. Yum!


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Sorry I have not been around for the past few days, been busy with trying to get work all cleaned up in time to get away for the week. Finally have some down time being the first day of vacation for me.

I got started with a good 27 holes of golf in today. Hope to repeat that tomorrow as well. Dad is taking the day off as well to join me on the course and make the most out of what has been some super weather.


----------



## overkill

Not a big fan of tomatoes here Don, but my Dad and his wife have just finished making their fresh tomatoe sauce for the winter. Go to enjoy some tonight for dinner with some fresh pasta, so I really cant complain


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Safe journey today Elaine. Headed to the Calgary area are we?


I don't know who this 'we' is, Don, but I'm heading to Regina. Via Radium today, as Hwy 1 was closed due to a rock slide. Long drive. Currently in Medicine Hat, and should be in Regina by noon tomorrow.

Night all!


----------



## Dreambird

Just popping in to say Nitey-Nite... for me...  I'm hitting the sack after watching a riveting 2hrs on PBS and finishing some research.

Good Morning to everyone else!

Good travels to Elaine...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some fresh tea and coffee have just been brewed, and we have some eggs and cereals, along with some homemade bagels and muffins.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all.

Steve, leave any tomatoes you can't use for me. 

Elaine, I was using the royal we. A detour through Radium adds a long leg to your journey. Happy Motoring as Murray Westgate on the Esso ads used to say.

Diane, thanks for your help with that research.

Marc, thanks for the brekkie, I needed that after updating my site.

Jeanne, a reminder your link is still down.

Over and out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I check out your site each morning once I finish grading, which was just completed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Nite everyone...


----------



## Dreambird

G'Nite Don...


----------



## SINC

G'Nite Diane, good morning everyone else. 

I've been up and at 'em for over an hour and the site is all updated. Marc, you may want to count your doxies. A couple of 'em were last seen with my birdie early this morning.

Tea and coffee are on and a fruit platter with hot bran muffins are the order of the day.

I have to have our motor home at the dealers by 7:45 this morning to have the fridge either repaired or replaced depending on what they find in a recall by the maker Dometic Inc.

Thank goodness it is at no cost to me. Odd in that mine has always worked well, but can apparently be a fire hazard, thus the recall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the bran muffins and coffee, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wait ................. there are two doxies missing ................... one is on Don's "MyBirdie" website and the other is ............................ missing!!!!!!

Call out the Doxie Rescue Team. One of our own is missing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cameo

Well , my shepards have really really good noses Marc, I am sending them to help. They are big dogs and rest assured that they will do their best to assist the doxie squad with their search and rescue.


----------



## Cameo

My site is back up and running. There was some confusion with account numbers, but sorted now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Thanks for the help. We will start the search for the missing doxie at Don's house and work our way out from there. Merci.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. The missing doxie is here with me. He came to town to escort Elaine from the convention centre back to her hotel in the middle of the night. It's a short walk, but not through the best part of town.

I was privileged to meet Elaine for coffee last evening before she had to start work. Very enjoyable conversation. I hope we meet again   

Take care, Margaret

ps. My new cell phone takes pictures, but I'll wait for Elaine's permission before posting


----------



## SINC

You didn't take my picture when we met, what gives?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> You didn't take my picture when we met, what gives?


Oh dear. Don. Picture. Don + picture = my eyes!!!

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Okay you two................play nice!


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Okay you two................play nice!


Atta girl Jeanne, you tell her. Otherwise I will be forced to unleash the pink again. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the update, Margaret. One less worry to worry about these days. merci


----------



## overkill

Afternoon everyone. Just got back from a trip into Sarnia to do some errands while on vacation. Weather has been perfect, and my dad and I were able to get out for 18 yesterday morning. Going to head out in a bit to do another 18, and hopefully keep the ball on the fairway a little more often today


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Steve. Shoot a hole in one for me. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Atta girl Jeanne, you tell her. Otherwise I will be forced to unleash the pink again. :lmao:


OK, I'll be good :baby: 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Not the pink!!!!!!!!!!! My head hurts for just the thought. "Oh the humanity".


----------



## Dr.G.

Now that Scott has returned to the fold, this is once again appropriate.

Happy Halloweiner


----------



## SINC

Wasn't it Jimmy Durante who used to sing, "Pink, a rinky pink, a rinky pink, a rinky poo"?

I seem to recall "The Schnoz" doing my theme song.


----------



## Dr.G.

I named my Old English Sheepdog "Annie Laurie" because of this song.

YouTube - Mitch Miller. Annie Laurie. Auld Lang Syne


----------



## MLeh

Greetings, all, from Saskatoon.

I enjoyed meeting up with Margaret early yesterday evening in Regina (albeit for too short a time), and then worked quite late. The doxies were a great help walking through town to my hotel.

Hope everyone else is having a good middle of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Elaine, the doxies fear no one. Not too many people will even approach you as the fearless group of doxies form a protective barrier around you. As well, they are great to cuddle up with at night in bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Well, I see everyone slept in again this morning.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Guess I shall make the tea and coffee. Breakfast anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great pic of Jimmy D. He was, as you are, a class act.


----------



## Cameo

Yes please Marc and thank you.

Here's hoping everyone has a wonderful day.

I wish they could have just told me over the phone instead of having to take an afternoon off of work, but my test results came out very well. My liver is good, my iron is good (normally anemic, but not this time), my bad cholesteral is good and my good cholesteral is excellent. My sugar is good but my iron retention is low and I need to up my calcium as menopause is setting in early for me. I have even gained a couple of pounds and this puts me over 100 lbs now!!!!! For me this is good, ( I know some will smile or laugh at this!!)

Coolish out this morning but supposed to warm to 24 degrees today and then a steady decrease in temp over the next week I understand.


----------



## SINC

That is great news Jeanne regarding your excellent test results. And although I don't normally discuss weight with a woman, congrats on that weight gain in your case.


----------



## Dr.G.

Excellent news, Jeanne. I have 36 pounds if you need it. I am down 30 and have 36 to go. Of course, I keep telling my wife I could use the "Doxie Diet" and lose 20-30 pounds overnight ................ just by getting rid of one of the doxies. However, it would be hard to choose which one to send off into the Nova Scotia coal mines to work as a pit pony. Guess I shall have to lose weight the old fashion way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc, along with our classic TGIF breakfast buffet. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee are ready to go along with some sticky buns for you-know-who. A fruit platter rounds out today's offerings.


----------



## SINC

Double breakfast eh, Marc? OK that'll work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we are going to have to wake a great many people up. I shall start here in the East and you in the West. That should do it well ........... except for those grumpy morning people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Forgot to ask, how are you today?


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, I can safely say that I am not among the "grumpy" people. It looks like a fine weekend coming up and although we have tried to get to Elk Island National Park all summer long, we might just make it this weekend.

We really enjoy the wildlife and peace and quiet there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. Should you run into any badgers or wolverines, you know that the doxies are always ready, willing and able to protect you.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I can clearly remember my first ever encounter with a badger.

It was in the 50s and I was likely about 12 years old. We were at my granddad's farm some 13 miles SW of Ponteix, SK and had just finished a picnic lunch with my family among the trees surrounding the old homestead he established there in 1914.

The old house had been converted into a granary and the old barn still stood, although it had a distinct lean to it.

I had my trusty Remington .22 calibre single shot bolt action rifle with me and took a walk out along the edge of the wheat field down to the coulee where I knew from past years visits, I would find some bottles for target practice. Dad always put some there as the coulee had a portion of it where it provided an embankment so spent rounds would harmlessly enter the side.

As I walked through that coulee to get to my position to set up some bottles, I heard a strange noise and came face to face with Mama badger and a couple of little ones.

She was NOT in any mood to have me visiting and I began a very slow back up with gun at the ready. Thank goodness she never charged or I would have had to change pants.

And I doubt that getting off one shot with a single shot .22 would have done much more than anger her more.

That day would be indelible on my psyche about the respect one must give wild animals to avoid becoming the victim of an attack.

I had chills up my spine as I walked the mile or so back to the homestead, looking over my shoulder every other step.


----------



## Cameo

I am running late so just a quick pop in and "Good Morning all"


----------



## Dr.G.

That was quite the experience, Don. Our first litter came from doxies born in Chicago. However, the father from the second litter was from Regina, SK. He has fathered many a badger-hunting pup. Still, if you need protection, I shall send you out our best badger hunter. She shall be in a cage for your protection. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, Don, those are titanium-reinforced bars on her cage, but do NOT look her directly in the eyes. She views this as a threat, and will attack.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning... I'm here today... surprise!  

Fresh fruit sounds delicious...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Diane. Fresh fruit it is for you.


----------



## SINC

Wow, anyone check down below for ice?

Morning Diane!


----------



## Dr.G.

Play nice, Don. Diane is just getting up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Be sure to check out Don's Mybirdie.ca website. There is a picture of him in the story about his pre-doxie badger days. He is the child on the left. Great pic ........... great story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee have been freshly brewed, and there is a wide assortment of fruit, cereals, muffins, bagels, eggs, etc, etc, for your dining enjoyment this fine morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the picture I "borrowed" found its way to mybirdie.ca this morning. Thanks for the coffee, I really needed one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. One coffee, coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice pic of Bridgett, Don.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, MCB. In 7 minutes, it shall be Sunday morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Tea and coffee are ready as is the Heart's Desire buffet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and the Heart's Desire buffet. I have been up since 8AM, but outside with the dogs and working in the back garden which gets the morning sun. 16C at nearly 11AM is amazing weather as we approach October.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Thanks for the offerings Don, but only clear liquids today. XX)

And I fear that does not include Kilkenny. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Hair of the dog, perhaps? We have loads of doxie fur all about today.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I wish.

Off in the early morning to make like a pig on a spit.

Getting scoped from both ends, as the same time.

These government cutbacks have gone insane.

I hope someone washes their hands, when going from bottom to top.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, John. The election is only weeks away now.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone, tea and coffee now being served along with some Bacon Cinnamon Rolls:

St. Albert's Place


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Think I shall have only some coffee and fruit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting pics at St.Albert's Place. Where do you find all of these?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I scour the web every day, literally hundreds of news sites from around the world. Then there are places like Web Shots, Flicker, eBaum's World, etc, where I find pictures.

The truth is though, fully 75% of the pics I run are e-mailed to me by readers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, Don. Who sends you all of those cute pics of those cute doxies???


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Well my little vacation is now over and I write to you all from the comforts of my work office 

It was a great week off with my Dad, just played a lot of golf and did some fishing, who were apparently sleeping when I went out.

Probably heading up at Thanksgiving again for the weekend, hopefully my dad has purchased his fishing boat by then so we can get out onto the rivers and lakes around there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Sounds like you had a great time. Kudos.


----------



## medic03

Wow busy morning around here. Just popped in to grab a coffee then off to do some errands. I am off for the next 4 days so I can catch up on all the little things like shopping:love2: I haven't been to the mall in ages.


----------



## SINC

Careful not to scorch that credit card Treena!


----------



## Cameo

Sneakin in quickly here. Have a great day all.

Cross your fingers..........I may have a customer service position where I presently work...depends on approvals and pay (position is a drop down so pay will be too), but looking in the papers for other administration positions, the CS pay may be about the same and I at least know and like the people I work with here


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

Had a nice, quiet, relaxing weekend. Just in time for today as I start my new job this afternoon providing physiotherapy to residents of a Long Term Care facility. It should prove to be interesting as most of the residents suffer from some form of dementia. I'll have to develop a thick skin pretty quick, that's for sure.

BTW Don, I liked the joke at the top of your page this morning. So true.


----------



## MaxPower

Good luck today Jeanne.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> It should prove to be interesting as most of the residents suffer from some form of dementia. I'll have to develop a thick skin pretty quick, that's for sure.
> 
> BTW Don, I liked the joke at the top of your page this morning. So true.


Warren my wife worked with these people for over 40 years and she would tell me stories that would always end with, "the poor dear didn't mean it or know what they were doing".

A good thought to carry as you begin your new career.

And yep, I spit out my coffee this morning when a reader sent me that joke.


----------



## MaxPower

That's exactly what I assume is the case. We studied dementia in school and they don't realize what they are doing. Most are just happy to see a "new" face.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Shop till you drop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck on your new position, Warren. Make us all proud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Jeanne. This is your day.


----------



## MaxPower

Another reason why I chose to work in LTC is the elderly have given us so much in their life, it is time for me to give something back.

That, and the pay is better. beejacon 

Seriously though I do enjoy working with geriatric patients. They are so sweet and the stories they can tell. You can learn a lot by just listening.


----------



## MaxPower

Lets all give Jeanne our positive thoughts to help her land the position in her company.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Another reason why I chose to work in LTC is the elderly have given us so much in their life, it is time for me to give something back." A fine thought, Warren. "Pay it forward." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Lets all give Jeanne our positive thoughts to help her land the position in her company." Another fine idea, Warren. Doxie Karma for Jeanne all day today. 

Interesting how we have become part of a virtual family. Makes me feel good inside. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "Lets all give Jeanne our positive thoughts to help her land the position in her company." Another fine idea, Warren. Doxie Karma for Jeanne all day today.
> 
> Interesting how we have become part of a virtual family. Makes me feel good inside. Paix, mes amis.


I always say what goes around comes around.


----------



## Dr.G.

True Karma, Warren. You deserve a big share of this good fortune today as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Rosh Hashanah to any and all Jewish members of our Shang family. Gut Yontif (i.e., happy holiday). Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, no work is permitted on Rosh Hashanah. Another popular observance during this holiday is eating apples dipped in honey, a symbol of our wish for a sweet new year. So, while I shall not be working in the Cafe Chez Marc, there will be all sorts of new year's treats for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another popular practice of the holiday is Tashlikh ("casting off"). We walk to flowing water, such as a creek or river, on the afternoon of the first day and empty our pockets into the river, symbolically casting off our sins. Small pieces of bread are commonly put in the pocket to cast off. Here in The Shang, we could also use dog cookies for you know who.


----------



## Dr.G.

The common greeting at this time is L'shanah tovah ("for a good year"). This is a shortening of "L'shanah tovah tikatev v'taihatem" which means "May you be inscribed and sealed for a good year."

May this be a good year for ALL of us in our Shang family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jewish Year 5769: sunset September 29, 2008.


----------



## Dr.G.

Among the customs of this time, it is common to seek reconciliation with people you may have wronged during the course of the year. The Talmud maintains that Yom Kippur atones only for sins between a person and God. To atone for sins against another person, you must first seek reconciliation with that person, righting the wrongs you committed against them if possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

So endeth the lesson. Shalom.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

L'shanah tovah tikatev v'taihatem Marc.

Shalom my friend.


----------



## MaxPower

I bid you all farewell as I begin my first day of orientation. I'll check in later.


----------



## Cameo

MaxPower said:


> I always say what goes around comes around.


 
Thank you. I will not hear today, but the supervisor is keeping me posted, I don't even have to ask. I believe that she wants me for the position, so if the pay is acceptable then I will go for it.

I too believe that we are a virtual family and that Warren is correct. I am thankful for the people here and for all the support.

(and for doxie kisses too!)

View attachment 5984


----------



## Cameo

Good luck with Orientation Warren. I used to clean houses for the elderly, and they always made me feel like one of the family. I miss them.

Happy holiday for those who have one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, MCB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Warren. Good luck on your first day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we are ALL pulling for you. Bon chance.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Well, I feel somewhat like a Macy's Day parade balloon, but otherwise fine.

I get to find out the "scoop" on Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, are you Snoopy ............ or Bullwinkle?


----------



## iJohnHenry

The eagle has landed. ;-)

They bombed me, so the prep was the worst of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, exactly what happened to you?


----------



## iJohnHenry

Gastroscopy and Colonoscopy, at the same procedure.  

Different instruments, at least I hope so.  I was out. :clap:


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> Good luck with Orientation Warren. I used to clean houses for the elderly, and they always made me feel like one of the family. I miss them.
> 
> Happy holiday for those who have one.


Thanks Jeanne.

The orientation went well, although a little overwhelming. It is heartbreaking to work in a place like that. So sad to see how debilitating these diseases can be, but a good feeling knowing that you are making a difference in helping these people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too much info, John. Hopefully, all is well with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that all went well, Warren. A couple of our doxies might go into training as Therapy Dogs. They make great lap dogs, but for those who are in a hospital bed, they like to cuddle alongside of you, which means an elderly person could just rest their hand on the head of the doxie, who just love to be next to a person who is petting them or even just touching them.


----------



## MaxPower

There are some cats wandering around the home. Pets are very therapeutic. Personally, I would rather have a Doxie running around since I am allergic to cats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good point, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

The one problem with doxies on the bed is that they don't ever want to get off, or they will suddenly jump off.


----------



## medic03

Marc, how did you weather the weather the past two days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, this weekend was more days over 20C temps (two) then we had in all of June, with more sunshine on Friday/Sat/Sunday than we had in all of June. It was a great weekend. St.John's, NL is not Saint John, NB. Thanks for asking, however.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Bon chance. Paix.


----------



## Carex

Night all!!


----------



## Cameo

Morning all! Rise and Shine! Just like a kid, if I am up then you should be too

View attachment 5989


Have a good one. John, hope you are feeling more normal today, the balloon effect can't be pleasant.


----------



## Cameo

Coffee, tea and some specialty teas are on the counter with some bagels, croissants and fruit for those who care to eat breakfast.


----------



## medic03

Marc, I am surprised that you guys didn't get any of the remnants of the hurricane. 

I am doing well. Bought myself a pretty new purse yesterday - very girly! Today I am running into to my office to have the electrician show me how to change a loose plug on a fan. I know nothing about electricity so this is going to be a new experience. He assures me that it is very easy - that being said I think I may still have him plug the fan into the outlet to test it afterwards instead of myself


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Thanks for the coffee and fruit.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, I am surprised that you guys didn't get any of the remnants of the hurricane." Treena, Kyle hit southern Nova Scotia and went up into Labrador. All it did was bring about very foggy weather yesterday and today. It is 15C with pea-soup thick fog.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from the splendor of Elk Island National Park where Ma Nature is putting on her best and most colourful fall display. See a few pics on my site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Say hello to Ma N for me. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic of the bison, Don.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yes, thanks for asking Jeanne.  

Slept like two bricks last night. :clap: 

OJ, real coffee, etc, this morning was very nice. 

Now, what it is, or just may be, will be revealed on Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, John. May it be nothing.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, MCB. How is Life treating you and your new personna these days?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

I see that Scott dropped in last night ............. the night of the Rosh Hashanah full moon.


----------



## winwintoo

iJohnHenry said:


> Yes, thanks for asking Jeanne.
> 
> Slept like two bricks last night. :clap:
> 
> OJ, real coffee, etc, this morning was very nice.
> 
> Now, what it is, or just may be, will be revealed on Thursday.


Good morning John, been there done that. I read War and Peace while I was perched on the throne the night before  

When you feel well enough for a good laugh, check out this column by Dave Barry

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. You must have read the short version of Tolstoy's "War and Peace".


----------



## iJohnHenry

Perhaps Margaret just decided to save on shoe leather, and stay put.

I must say, the up and down, up and down, did get rather "old" after a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Bon chance with the job hunt. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Uh, before Scott does it, 

Night all!!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Tea, coffee, a fruit platter and sticky buns for all to enjoy. There's even a box of hot fresh bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and especially the bagels.


----------



## MaxPower

Man, we've gone from a beehive of activity to nothing.

Apple crisp just came out of the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Sorry Warren, I've been too busy enjoying the return of summer with the third straight day of 27 degree temps.


----------



## MLeh

... and _some_ of us have to work ...


----------



## MaxPower

After not having a steady income for three years, it is a relief that I am able to work again... 

I've learned to never take things for granted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Expect the unexpected, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Warren, night all and night Jeanne too.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Night Don, Marc, Jeanne, Elaine, Diane, Scott, Margaret and any others I may have missed.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Tea and coffee are now being served but I will leave breakfast for the next person to prepare. I'm off to see the . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. A Thursday buffet is now being served to one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all!

Warren, it must feel good to be permanent??? I am with you, I have worked contract positions for the past 4 years and I really need to find something stable.
Too hard on the nerves. I am really pleased for you, I know you have tried hard.
Enjoy!

Cool mornings now, will have to turn on the furnace soon.

My landlord is happy with us, the other place he rents has tried to skip on their rent and didn't give the proper notice, ...........only we found out where they went, even though they tried to be evasive, - I don't like people who cheat good people. My landlord has been more then fair with us, when something needs fixing he takes care of it or has it taken care of and he has certainly been a big help to my kids, taken them under his wing and they are better people for him.


I left some pumpkin spice muffins on the counter for everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Thanks for the muffins. I am hoping my wife makes me my traditional Jewish apple cake for my birthday next week. Apples from Nova Scotia are plentiful these days. We shall see.

How is the job hunt?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 18C with lots of blue sky. Gone is the fog ............ at long last.


----------



## SINC

21 at noon on the way to 26.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C, still lots of sunshine, at 4PM.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Warren, it must feel good to be permanent??? I am with you, I have worked contract positions for the past 4 years and I really need to find something stable.
> Too hard on the nerves. I am really pleased for you, I know you have tried hard.
> Enjoy!
> 
> Cool mornings now, will have to turn on the furnace soon.
> 
> My landlord is happy with us, the other place he rents has tried to skip on their rent and didn't give the proper notice, ...........only we found out where they went, even though they tried to be evasive, - I don't like people who cheat good people. My landlord has been more then fair with us, when something needs fixing he takes care of it or has it taken care of and he has certainly been a big help to my kids, taken them under his wing and they are better people for him.
> 
> 
> I left some pumpkin spice muffins on the counter for everyone.


I'm afraid my position is merely a one month contract. However, I may have a full time position after this contract is up depending if a couple of bids come through.


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> Glad that you got better!
> 
> I've said this before and I'll say it once more.
> 
> It's unrealistic to expect 100% of the people to be 100% self sufficient 100% of the time.


I was never sick in the first place. I was involved in a company for 13 years and was forcefully removed from the board. It's not easy going from being a "jack of all trades" to unemployed. Needless to say I tried a couple of business ventures, and job hunted, with less than stellar performance. I went back to school to become a physiotherapy assistant which I am working in the field now. So every day that I have a job I am thankful and don't take it for granted any more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Warren. I am seeing a physio, and I find that the assistants are just as helpful as the PTs and are available moreso than the PTs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch and tape the VP debate and the leaders debate. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Oops, sorry Warren, I snuck on at work and read in a hurry.....I am keeping my fingers crossed for you for the full time position.

Night Marc, Night Don, Night Warren, Night Ann, Night Margaret, Night Bolor, Night Scott, Night John, Night Treena, Night MazterBlazter, Night all!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Marc, my office door is always open if you need to discuss your treatment or to just get an opinion to the treatment. If you do so, please do not think of me as Warren, AKA MaxPower, but rather as a trained and qualified Health Care Professional that treats my profession with respect and confidence.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Night Jeanne.

Good Night all.


----------



## Dreambird

Wot "Good Night?"... the evening is still young...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny warm morning here in St.John's. Got up with the sunrise to make you all a great breakfast. Of course, fresh tea and coffee are ready when you are, so relax and enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for breakfast. There is a great song on my site this morning. You might even relate to it.


----------



## Cameo

Don, that pix of the baby deer is adorable!

Morning all! Late in to work so just a quick hello!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just checked your site. Might have missed the song.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, remember, we deliver breakfast and lunch to workplaces.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, where exactly is the song?


----------



## Dr.G.

Found it. Are you making fun of my weight? I am down 31 pounds, with 35 to go.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc, though I imagine it's almost afternoon in your neck of the woods.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Found it. Are you making fun of my weight? I am down 31 pounds, with 35 to go.


Not at all Marc, but I freely admit I represent that little ditty.


----------



## Cameo

Cross your fingers all. The girl whose position I am filling in for has quit, so if I have done good enough maybe I can stay????? Boss is a perfectionist and I know I made a couple of mistakes so I really dunno if he will consider it a part of a learning curve or not..........................

Have a good Friday


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Yes, 330PM here in sunny St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, think pink and shrink.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Cross your fingers all. The girl whose position I am filling in for has quit, so if I have done good enough maybe I can stay?????" Good luck, Jeanne. FYI, say "... if I have done well enough ...." Certain bosses like effective grammar along with hard working and intelligent people. 

Just kidding with you ............ but I kid you not .......... you ARE intelligent and hard working and should be given the position.


----------



## Cameo

It is normally more correct!


----------



## SINC

I've crossed my fingers and my toes for you Jeanne. Good luck!

Now, I think I might just go camping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Again, good luck, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I foresee great things happening in your life this month. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee have been brewed, and there is a breakfast buffet awaiting you when you wake up. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc. Thanks for breakfast and coffee. The coffee was well needed after my week at work. It is tiring being on your feet all day with only a lunch break.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for coffee.

Warren, I have the opposite problem to yours, that is sitting on my butt all day.


----------



## MaxPower

The problem Don is, I sat on my butt for 13 years in front of a computer. Being Diabetic, I damn near killed me. I don't want to suffer with any of the complications that is diabetic related and I won't if I am able to maintain my blood sugar levels. So being active all day long is essential to achieving this goal.


----------



## MaxPower

A funny story that happened to me yesterday. I went to put a hot pack on a resident and when I told her what I was going to do, she said that she didn't need one since her bum was warm already. Sh stood up and asked me to feel her bum. Of course I told her I didn't need to feel her bum. She grabbed my hand and placed it on her behind. I just calmly agreed that it was warm and proceeded with my job of placing the hot pack on her knees.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Warren, MCB.


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> Interesting job you have Maxpower.


I work as a physiotherapy assistant in a Long Term care Facility


----------



## Cameo

She thinks you're cute Warren!! 

Well, luck or someone above is with me.....my son had my car last night and I got a phone call about 1 in the morning. The front ball joint snapped and the wheel came off just as they pulled into his friends driveway. If this had happened while they were on the road someone could have been hurt. Heck, I was driving at 100 km on the expressway to work yesterday morning. Thought there might have been some serious warnings that this might happen but nothing I recognized. No one hurt, that is the main point. I ended up walking 8 km's today though sorting things out and getting a rental car. Found out it takes an hour and a bit to get into town from out here. I forget that I am no longer 30 years younger and I am not sure at this point if I will be able to walk tomorrow...........

The car is safely in my son's friends garage at this point until I have the money to fix it....it may be nearly a grand so that may not be anytime soon. We will price things on Monday.

Life is an adventure that is for sure. Cool out today and had to break down and put on the furnace.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

That was either great luck or Fate, Jeanne. Whichever, your son is safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, and sleep well, knowing someone up there is watching over you and your family. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and welcome to a lazy Sunday. Tea and coffee are now being served along with the Heart's Desire buffet.


----------



## SINC

This may bring back some memories for those of you old enough to remember the F. W. Woolworth stores, although it does remind me of the pricing at Chez Marc:


----------



## Dreambird

Sounds good Don, but I'm headed off to bed. I'll dig through the left-overs later... 

Please, I do hope you aren't angry with me... I have to stand up for what I believe in same as you, but whether we agree on some things or not I've come to consider you a friend...


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> Sounds good Don, but I'm headed off to bed. I'll dig through the left-overs later...
> 
> Please, I do hope you aren't angry with me... I have to stand up for what I believe in same as you, but whether we agree on some things or not I've come to consider you a friend...


The feeling is mutual Diane. I admire anyone who stands up for their beliefs. You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Dreambird

Agreed... 

Have a good Sunday, I'll join in later!


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Don. Thanks for breakfast. I'll have a coffee for now and grab a bite later.

Good Night Diane.


----------



## overkill

Good morning to everyone. Sorry for me disappearance, the work schedule of coming back from vacation always means you have to work twice as hard to play catch up 

Going to grab a coffee and play some catch up from the past couple days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Warren and Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, we had to raise the prices at the Cafe Chez Marc due to certain people .............. and you know who you are ............... not paying your bills. Of course, with The Shangri-la Clubhouse Holding Company being part of the US bailout package (don't ask), we will receive a lump sum payment of $1,625,926.28 US. Smartly, I declared the land upon which The Shang stands as US Territory, with a Declaration of Independence from ehMacLand. The US government gave us some foreign aid and our Bank of the Shangri-la has been a great haven for those off-shore bank accounts. Wall Street CEOs had to put their money somewhere, and with Doxie Security standing guard, what could be safer than our bank???


----------



## iJohnHenry

If a branch around here had a Doxie bank dog on duty, I bet their deposits would double.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. We took over ADT Security Services Canada. We kept the ADT blue logo, but now it stands for Attack Doxie Territory. Any area protected by an ADT-trained and approved doxie has our guarantee of safety and freedom from fear for one and all. 

We even have an ADT branch office in Florida for the Canadian snowbirds who go down there and are fearful of alligators. Here is a pic from a hidden video at a bank we protect in Boca Raton, FL.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Another windy day here although the wind has subsided slightly from what it was last night - or maybe it just changed direction. 

I'm enjoying a cup of coffee before I launch into a serious "single person living alone prepares for company" bout of intense housekeeping. My son is coming from Victoria for a couple of days and I'd like him to think that I obeyed some of my own rules about picking up after oneself etc.  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Good luck with your housecleaning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Back from PoCo and turing around to go to Ottawa.I had a great time at my son's place. I tore the bathroom apart and rebuilt it. I was expecting to see a lot of mould but there was hardly any. That's the good news. None of the studs were lines up ann the walls were nor vertical so it took longer to get the green board right. The tile were floor tiles and harder than God's head. The job is done end the bathroom is back in use.
It took me two days to catch up on all the news but things are looking positive. We just have to get Jeanne that position and permatize Warren's position and all should be well in the shang world again. 
I hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## SINC

Welcome home Bob, good job on the renos. Now take a rest, you've earned it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee have been brewed, along with a light Continental breakfast buffet ready when you are. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Bob. Seems more and more of our Shang family seem to be coming back to the fold, which is good.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I'm off to start yet another week of fun and frolic. Well, maybe not . . .


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne, Don and Sonal. How are all of you today?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Garett. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I had forgotten that your birthday and our anniversary are only a day apart. Yours tomorrow and Ann and my 43rd on October 8. 

Happy 60th you Sexagenarian, you. 

Um, that would make you a 17 year old kid when we got married.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was going to with you and Ann a happy anniversary tomorrow, but I shall wish it to you now. Happy 43rd. That is an amazing number. My second marriage is not 13 1/2 years, so I doubt we shall make it another 30 years. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good to hear, Garett.


----------



## Dreambird

Happy Birthday Marc! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Diane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Any good news from the employment front? Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and a Tuesday buffet are now ready for your enjoyment.


----------



## Cameo

Happy Belated Birthday Marc! Happy Anniversary Don!

Good morning all!


No news on the job front as of yet. It had better happen soon..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. My birthday is today, so no belated well wishes are in order.

I hope that this week will be lucky for you as well re the job. We shall see.


----------



## medic03

Ya! Happy Birthday Marc. I got up early to bake you a birthday cake!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and a happy happy to you.

Morning Jeanne, 'tis better to be on time than late. 

Morning Treena, nice job on the cake. Is that your famous "double" cake? 

We bought a WII yesterday and it took me a couple of hours to hook it up to the TV and get the internet running on wireless.

Now we have some winter sports games to play like golf and bowling and tennis to help keep us fit.


----------



## medic03

apparently, I baked you two birthday cakes! Oh well hopefully, we will get lots of visitors to the cafe today.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, nice blue sky to start off the day here in the GTA.

Happy birthday to you Marc, many well wishes for the special day!

Treena, I will take a slice from each cake in celebration.


----------



## MLeh

Happy Birthday, Marc.

As you're such a fan of YouTube: The Happy Happy Birthday Song (Arrogant Worms)


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the cake, Treena. Got one from the doxies as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Steve. Have some cake, everyone. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Elaine. Cute clip ............ sadly, all too true, but cute.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Happy Birthday Marc & Happy Anniversary Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. Have some birthday cake.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm coming in a little late to the birthday celebrations, but a Very Happy Birthday to you Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

I also want to wish Don and Ann a Happy Anniversary.


----------



## medic03

Evening everyone, Marc how has your birthday been. Doing anything special for dinner? I just finished my dinner. I tried quinoa for the first time tonight - won't be the last. This stuff is really good and so easy to cook. Apparently it is even good for me


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Warren. How is your new position making out for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Treena.

Quinoa is catching on as a high-protein breakfast food with lots of fiber.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Warren. How is your new position making out for you?


It's going well thank you. I was extremely frustrated yesterday as I am paid on a per patient basis. Therefore, the more patients I see the more I make. Since I am still getting used to placing the faces to the names, where they are in the building and working around their schedules, I wasn't seeing my full capacity of patients, I was seeing around half of what I should be seeing (I am supposed to see approx 50 per day). So that means I will be paid half of what I should be paid.

I sat down with last night with a list of patients, room numbers and which unit they are in and created a spreadsheet that is sorted by day, unit, room and patient. This made my today that much more productive and I was able to see my capacity of patients. All I have to do now is to keep it up so I get paid and that my boss can see my productivity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the US presidential debates. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone, tea and coffee are now being served along with eggs benedict, fruit and pastries.

On this our 43rd wedding anniversary, we will enjoy this special breakfast, go out for lunch and I will make sweet and sour ribs for supper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and fruit, Don. And happy anniversary to you and Ann. Please pass on my well wishes to your better half ............ who I am sure is twice as "pretty in pink" as you are. Bon fete, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, that is a wise more re the spreadsheet.


----------



## Cameo

Don, I hope you and Ann have an absolutely wonderful day today.

I forgot how much I liked eggs benedict.........only had it once mind you but
thought it wonderful.

I think I have figured out what may happen here at work. There is a girl that has worked here for about 12-14 yrs and I think she is going for the position here that I am - if so then she is a shoe-in for it and good for her because there isn't any room upward for her otherwise. If I am going to lose out I guess I would rather lose out to her then for some other reason. No one has said anything, I am just putting pieces together, and I feel that they fit sooooooooooo I really have to do my usual and boogey to find another position.

Do you need a secretary Warren????? Five years office experience and I am good with excel! I am punctual and my boss likes my work ethics.....

It will cost me 1500.00 to fix my car at the garage, the tow truck driver offered to do it for 800 or less and waive the tow fees but I don't like making split decisions like that so he is going to work on his pricing and get back to me. Another challenge in the life of Jeanne. There you are, a new soap opera, "Jeannes Challenges". I have ALL the ingredients for a juicy soap with my own lifes experiences hahaha.

Anyhow, time to get to work, have a great day all. Hope you had a wonderful Birthday Marc and I did find some of Treena's cake left over in the cafe, yummy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Hang in there about the job. Something shall come your way. Keep repeating your Doxie Mantra to reclaim your core and to bring about some sense of balance. Bon chance.


----------



## winwintoo

Morning all. Happy anniversary Don & Ann, and Happy belated birthday Marc.

I've been busy the last couple of weeks and my son was home from Victoria for a couple of days, but now I've got a breather for a few days and will have to re-evaluate my job opportunities.

My doctor has told me I shouldn't work and I really don't think I could hold a job - my mind is so flakey I can't hold on to information for the few seconds it would take to ring up a sale at WalMart. Add to that problem a back that won't let me sweep the floor and I'm pretty much out of the available jobs. But something will turn up I'm sure.

I hope your job search goes better Jeanne!

I had a look at some quinoa recipes but they don't excite me. I've been experimenting with lentils though and can now make a fine soup. Any other cost-conscious recipes are welcome  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Thank you for the well wishes. Sorry to hear about the employment situation.


----------



## iJohnHenry

winwintoo said:


> - my mind is so flakey I can't hold on to information for the few seconds it would take to ring up a sale at WalMart.


Tier II support needs people just like you.


----------



## winwintoo

iJohnHenry said:


> Tier II support needs people just like you.


How can I word this carefully, hmmmm.............

I give up   

I know what you mean though, I've spend many an hour on the phone with Tier II support and got nowhere.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Happy Anniversary, Don (and vicariously, Ann)

Jeanne: don't give up on the job situation where you currently are. If the other person gets moved, they'll need to find someone to do her current job, won't they?

Margaret: Hope you had a good visit with your son. I'm sure you will find something to keep you occupied. Amazing how opportunities come along in life.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks Elaine. I'm sure something will come up, it always does. I've been in worse situations and always seem to land on my feet.

I did have a good visit with my son. He's a very interesting character and I really enjoy matching wits with him!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Ah, Margaret, I do a lot of cooking with quinoa. In most cases, I try to use it where I would use coucous, but I do have a good south-west style black beans and quinoa recipe if you are interested.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## winwintoo

Sonal said:


> Ah, Margaret, I do a lot of cooking with quinoa. In most cases, I try to use it where I would use coucous, but I do have a good south-west style black beans and quinoa recipe if you are interested.


I am definitely interested - would you mind pm'ing it to me?

I like the fact that quinoa is gluten free since that's one of my problem areas.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret, Elaine, Sonal and Garett. High tea is now being served (4PM here in St.John's) in the main lounge of the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Sonal

winwintoo said:


> I am definitely interested - would you mind pm'ing it to me?
> 
> I like the fact that quinoa is gluten free since that's one of my problem areas.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Not all all -- sent. 

Quinoa is good for me, in that it's a vegetarian source of protein. 

Oh, and a friend of mine eats it for breakfast with milk and dried fruit--sort of like oatmeal.


----------



## medic03

Happy Anniversary Don, please pass along my best wishes to Ann. Are you doing anything romantic for the big day?:heybaby:


----------



## MaxPower

Good Evening all.

We had an interesting thing happen tonight. I was in the office doing my billing when my wife called for me to come upstairs. She had been hearing this thumping noise out on the deck for a couple of days now and couldn't find the source. It happened again tonight and as she went to investigate out on the deck, and as I was about to see when I came upstairs, there on the chimney of our natural gas fireplace was perched a Red Tailed Hawk (I think it was a red tail). The chimney sticks out of our wall and is about chest high.

I couldn't pass this opportunity up, I rushed to get my trusty Nikon D40 and do some "National Geographic" style photography of this majestic bird. I turned my hat backwards, quietly slipped out the walkout basement doors and ascended the stairs to our deck ever so quietly so as not to disturb our visitor. Camera ready, I proceeded to snap a series of shots. It was a dark rainy late afternoon but I was certain that I could retouch any imperfections in PS. After my shoot I descended the stairs and brought the camera inside. I shooed the hawk away since we didn't want it to make our deck a home and therefore unusable (our neighbour also has a little yorkie that would make a nice feast for the hawk). After banging the chimney with a handle of a broom it flew off with a wing span of about 4-5ft.

I went to process the shots I took and what I didn't realize was that I had my camera on manual (I didn't check before since I was too excited) and all of my shots came out black. Well there goes a one in a million chance to shoot a Hawk that close.

Any way I was able to salvage a really grainy image taken tonight by maxing the exposure and brightness so you can get an idea. What an adrenaline rush though. Hopefully he will be back and the next time I will be ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting story, Warren. Good shot under the circumstances.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck on the job search. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Hi Warren, Interesting story indeed!

I've been looking for some shots to play around with in PhotoShop - do you think you could email me a couple so I could try my hand?

PM me and I'll let you know how to get them to me - the bigger the file the better of course.

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> Hi Warren, Interesting story indeed!
> 
> I've been looking for some shots to play around with in PhotoShop - do you think you could email me a couple so I could try my hand?
> 
> PM me and I'll let you know how to get them to me - the bigger the file the better of course.
> 
> Thanks, Margaret


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and a fruit/cereal/bagel/muffin/egg buffet are now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc and thanks for breakfast.

Been a really long week, looking forward to thanksgiving weekend. I am heading up to my dads this weekend and hopefully get in a couple rounds of golf while the weather is still holding up.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A chilly fall day here and although the thermometer reads +1, there is a very heavy frost this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Shoot a hole in one for me. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

There was snow on the west coast of NL, but that is 750km away from us here in St.John's. Still, it is ony 8C but sunny at just past 10AM.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Can an old, lost brother get a cup of coffee and a bagel here this morning???
So, how is the good doctor faring these days and how are the doxy doggies? It won't be long before they're again burrowing through the snow drifts of St. John's.:yikes: Give them all a pat for me.
Things are fine here in southern Ontario....we've had a nice long summer, but major leaf-raking is around the corner. Meanwhile, today will be 18ºC, so I'm going to soak it in and maybe get a little bit of outdoor painting finished before it's too late. The audio accessories business has been steady. Turntable use is still on the rise, so lots of new cartridges, replacement needles (styli) and cleaning devices keep going out the door, along with various audio and video cables. Hopefully the events of the stock markets won't result in too severe a spending downturn, as all of my dealers are independents. 
I see a lot of new names here at ehMac, so I assume there are lots of new friends here at the Shangri-la. I think this thread should be re-named "Chez Marc" as a tribute to its corner-stone founding member and dedicated clubhouse president. 
A toast to you, my friend and lost brother!:clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Peter!!!

Welcome home, long time no hear from. Glad to hear things are fine with you and your business continues to prosper.

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Dr.G.

The prodigal son returns. Everything is on the house today at the Cafe Chez Marc in honor of Peter's return.

"Can an old, lost brother get a cup of coffee and a bagel here this morning???
So, how is the good doctor faring these days and how are the doxy doggies? It won't be long before they're again burrowing through the snow drifts of St. John's. Give them all a pat for me."

The doxies are doing well. We are considering another litter this Fall/Winter. We shall see.

No, we should keep this thread named The Shang. This way, family members will always come back.

I am so glad you have returned.


----------



## Dr.G.

"All pay homage to Dr. G. and his doxies!

Hail to the Crown Prince of ehMac!" 

Garett, no need to pay homage to me, and so long as you don't step on the doxies, they need no recognition.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is an interesting story for mybirdie.ca

ABILENE, Kan. -- More than 50 years after stealing a 35-cent toy from a small-town store, a man penned an apologetic letter to the Abilene mayor and enclosed $10 in hopes of clearing his conscience.

Man Sends $10 To Cover Theft Of Toy In 1940s - Local News Story - KMBC Kansas City


----------



## Cameo

Hey Peter!!!! Good to see you back. I hope you stay for awhile, I know life is busy. 

My car issue has consumed most of this week, unbelievable. Have to figure tomorrow out and then maybe I will be set.

Still haven't heard anything from the job situation but fingers are still crossed. A couple of people here are going over my resume to find out why it hasn't been working for me so far.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, here is an interesting story for mybirdie.ca
> 
> ABILENE, Kan. -- More than 50 years after stealing a 35-cent toy from a small-town store, a man penned an apologetic letter to the Abilene mayor and enclosed $10 in hopes of clearing his conscience.
> 
> Man Sends $10 To Cover Theft Of Toy In 1940s - Local News Story - KMBC Kansas City


An excellent find Marc, I shall indeed use this story. Merci.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Peter Scharman

MazterCBlazter said:


> Wow, 50 years of guilt over 35 cents.


Must have been Catholic! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like step 9 of a 12 step program -- making amends.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Peter Scharman said:


> Must have been Catholic! :lmao:


They say Jews are born with terminal guilt  , but I guess Catholics have to "acquire" it? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

John, I don't think that I have "terminal guilt". As my grandfather was fond of saying, "From your lips to God's ear."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine. Tea and coffee are hot and ready to go with bagels, muffins, fruit and sticky buns this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and bagels. Much appreciated.

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was able to use the story on the returned $10 for the stolen toy today. I even found some toy cars for the illustration. Thanks again for alerting me to it. And I am fine this morning although I have been up since 3:00 a.m. so might just head back to bed for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Sleep tight.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, Marc and all. TGIF is very welcomed at this point. I think the change in seasons and having darker mornings are playing on my sleep as I am constantly waking up thinking that I have not slept enough but I am getting 7-8 hours in each night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. I can remember the last time I slept for 7-8 hours in a night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night all, hope I am not first back here in the morning again. :yawn:


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night Don, sleep tight! Going to bed "early" tonight myself...


----------



## SINC

Night Diane, good morning everyone else. Time to get outta bed and enjoy your weekend. Tea and coffee are now being served along with scrambled eggs and hash browns. A side of fruit completes breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and the great breakfast. I love the combo you are making/serving.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, how are things in the world of landlords these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal.


----------



## Sonal

Well, yesterday I had one angry tenant who I'm trying to get to pay all of his rent, one idiot contractor who I am trying to get to finish his job, and one notice from the city.

On the other hand, in bad economic times, everyone still needs a place to live... and when they can't buy, they rent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Sonal. Good luck with these situations.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Hope everyone has the turkey thawing and the turnips peeled for the Thanksgiving feast.

It's going to be lentil soup for me  

My stomach can't handle the whole turkey dinner thing any more, so I'll sit back and watch you all scurry around to get it all on the table - and I'll be smiling while you all try to clean up afterward beejacon 

They're predicting snow this weekend, so our nice sunny day could turn dark any time.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett and Margaret.

Margaret, we just went out to buy a fresh local free-range turkey. Slaughtered on Thursday, inspected on Friday, and we bought him today. His name was Chuck. Not sure if I like eating something that had a name.


----------



## MLeh

When my mother was growing up they always raised two turkeys, and named them. One was named 'Thanksgiving', and the other one 'Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

When I taught 6th grade outside of Waycross, Georgia, one of my students brought in his 4F prize winning hog, Horace. At American Thanksgiving, he brought me some pork chops and I asked him how Horrace was making out these days. He pointed to the chops. I had to stop a minute to take in the implications of eating a show and tell project.

Shows you how little many people born and raised in New York City know and understand about where their food comes from in reality.


----------



## winwintoo

Well when everyone else is moaning about overeating, I'll be happy in the knowledge that I have eaten a healthy (at least for me) meal  

Elaine, in another thread, I understand your frustration, I often feel like that too  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

As Adell Davis always wrote and said, "You are what you eat."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, we are having turkey and real pumpkin pie tomorrow night for one and all at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Today is turkey day at our home and our son, his wife and son will join Ann, Crystal and I for dinner this evening.

We're up early to finish thawing old Tom and get him ready for the oven. The jelly salads were prepared yesterday. We'll be having mashed potatoes with gravy, stuffing with nuts, kernel corn, brussel sprouts, (I call them rotten little cabbages), mashed turnips and carrots with butter. For desert we made two, yes two fresh pumpkin pies one a bit sweeter than the other so you need to have two pieces to tell the difference.

Anyone hungry yet?

Tea and coffee are now being served as is the Heart's Desire buffet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee.

We are having just about the same thing you folks are having other than that our turkey was fresh. As well, no brussel sprouts for me. My wife loves them but I hate them. Broccoli for me instead.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Don. After all that hard work, sit down and enjoy a warm cup of coffee.

We had our dinner last night, as my wife's mom and brother came over, today we are having her Dad and lady friend over for some leftovers and my Dad and his wife will be on Monday. A busy weekend and no time to rest. Such is life.

BTW, I love brussel sprouts. Sometimes I think I am the only person in the world who likes them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. You may have my brussel sprouts.


----------



## SINC

You're not alone Warren, everyone in our household loves brussel sprouts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you and Warren can share all of my brussel sprouts. I'm a peas and carrots fan, and I like broccoli.


----------



## SINC

Wishing everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving:

Pumpkin Pie - animated Flash ecard by Jacquie Lawson

Marc, I too like peas and carrots as well as broccoli.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife made two pumpkin pies from scratch last night.


----------



## MLeh

Morning everyone.

We had our Thanksgiving meal last night in order to have what my daughter (home from Uni for the weekend) calls 'maximized leftovers' while she's here.

I started cooking Tom at 1 pm, and while he was in the oven also made an apple pie (with apples picked off the tree) and a pumpkin pie (I didn't grow pumpkins this year, and neither did our neighbour, so that came from the store). Dinner was rounded out with the usual suspects: mashed potatoes, yams, peas, carrots, brussel sprouts, cranberry sauce, bread stuffing, fresh buns, and a gallon of gravy. All homemade of course. 

The upside to being on my feet from noon til 9 pm (after cleanup when pie was served) is meals for the next few days are going to be fairly simple to construct. The final 'leftover dinner' is generally a turkey pot pie. Apparently I make good pastry. Thanksgiving is a holiday time for my husband, who usually does all the cooking around the house, but I take over for these big holiday type meals.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanksgiving is a holiday time for my husband, who usually does all the cooking around the house, but I take over for these big holiday type meals." Same here. However, I do all of the cleaning up after major meals. I get the best part of the deal, in my opinion. My wife loves to cook and hates to clean up .............. I love her cooking (and her), and don't mind cleaning up.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Marcs Deep Discount Stores and Xpect Stores


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hoorah!!!!!!!!!!! Merci, Garett.


----------



## winwintoo

Your Thanksgiving feast menus remind me of when I used to love all the cooking and cleaning up - and especially the mounds of leftovers.

One Thanksgiving, Sean returned from a lacrosse trip early Thanksgiving morning and brought with him a fellow player who had to wait several hours for the bus to take him the rest of the way home. Of course he was welcome at our table, but the table was almost the only thing he didn't eat   

I love brussels sprouts, but abhor turnips. My "moldy marshmallow" fruit salad is always the most popular item on the menu.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

We always keep an open table too, Margaret. This year we have one of my daughter's friends from University. The short 3 day break was not enough time for her to make it home, so my daughter brought her here. Fortunately most girls at this age won't demolish a table quite as effectively as many a similarly aged male, so we still have plenty of leftovers. However I do recall entertaining many a group of wandering teens who would descend upon the house, eat everything in sight, and then move on. I refer to them mentally as 'team teen locust'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send them our way. We have a 23 pound turkey and only three of us will be here to eat any of it, since the family we invited could not make it at the last minute.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I love brussels sprouts, but abhor turnips." The complete opposite with me, Margaret.


----------



## SINC

Our Tom is 17 lbs. and five will dine on him. And the three of us for a week after. 'Course that's the best part.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Don, re your comment about left over turkey. Still, we are going to have everything imaginable with turkey until next week. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Our turkey was 17 lbs. too. Usually if we have lots of leftovers, we'll wrap and freeze one breast and take it out a few weeks later for casseroles and sandwiches. But in our house it's always a balancing act of having enough gravy to go on the turkey.

The one thing we never run out of is cranberry sauce. Usually it's me and my parents, but my parents didn't come to our house for Thanksgiving this year, and our guest doesn't like it either, so I am the only person eating the stuff.  Anyone have recipes that use leftover cranberry sauce?


----------



## SINC

My wife dumps left over cranberry sauce on chicken breasts and cooks them on the stovetop in a dutch oven. Bastes them with it if you will. Pork chops too. Mmmm.


----------



## winwintoo

I think I know how you can all work off that turkey and gravy.

Scene, seen from my window.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Anyone have recipes that use leftover cranberry sauce?


Here you go:

15 Ways to Use Leftover Homemade Cranberry Sauce

Cranberry sauce and cream cheese on a bagel - that sounds wonderful!

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

It'll have to be something I can make and eat individually. I'd do braised pork, chicken, etc., except my husband can't stand cranberries. So, it'll have to be the things like 'cranberry on bagel'.

Thanks for the link, Margaret.


----------



## medic03

OMG Margaret, I think you may be the first this year to experience the s#$%^! Happy earlish Thanksgiving to everyone. We are celebrating our turkey day tomorrow. Not many have it on the monday anymore. As for the turnip/ brussel sprout debate we seem to be having. I love turnip (especially mixed with carrots and a tiny bit of butter and brown sugar. I don't mind the sprouts but I can only eat a max of 3 then they do mean things to me


----------



## winwintoo

The 93 yo lady from down the hall has been stopping here for me to wind a Tensor bandage around her arm. She just left and a few minutes later she returned with a frozen, home made pie and I had to refuse. I've slipped on my diet too much lately and one piece of pie is too much and a dozen pies is not enough.

This lady was famous in Regina for her pies and buns etc. She was the pastry cook at the old Co-op cafeteria at the corner of Albert and Vic.

My biggest fear was that I would enjoy the pie so much I'd be offering to do all her housework if she would just pay in in pies and then..............

Margaret


----------



## iJohnHenry

MLeh said:


> except my husband can't stand cranberries


Let him know that it does wonders for the prostate. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, is that snow???????????? It is too soon for winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished a fantastic meal. My wife outdid herself this year, and there was only my son and I to enjoy it all. My wife is now relaxing in the livingroom, surrounded by doxies, while my son and I clean up the kitchen in shifts.


----------



## SINC

We too just finished a great meal. Now, where'd I put that bottle of Drambuie?


----------



## Dr.G.

A light white wine for us, Don. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night ............... too much turkey .................. too much tryptophan ................ Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night Marc... sleep tight!


----------



## Dreambird

Good Evening to everyone still awake... 

Warren... love brussel sprouts too, I really like broccoli too but it HATES me, you don't want to know what happens... 

Elaine... I wish I was one of those teenagers "landing" at your house! 
Yum... sounds like a wonderful meal! I admire people who can do all that from scratch... 
re: cranberries... it was the opposite here, I never cared for them much unless they are incorporated into something or the juice, but my ex would just pile 'em on... everything... 

Margaret... what is "moldy marshmallow" fruit salad?  Sorry for the snow... none here (so far). Which is amazing... in all my years here it's only been in the last decade that we can make it through Sept. with no snow. Not that it hangs around that early.
This year "summer" really started in Sept. and carried through part of Oct. 

Marc is already headed for bed so I assume his wife's kitchen is clean? Unless he left his son on the late shift.  

Anyway Happy Thanksgiving to all...


----------



## winwintoo

Dreambird said:


> Margaret... what is "moldy marshmallow" fruit salad?


Thanks for asking, I guess everyone else was afraid to ask  

1 can fruit cocktail
1 short can crushed pineapple (some cans are taller than others  )
couple of bananas - sliced
1 egg
tablespoon of flour
bit of sugar (doesn't really figure in the chemistry so add it to taste)
1 small container of whipping cream (whipped)
couple of handfuls of dried-out mini marshmallows

Drain the pineapple and put the juice in a pot. Beat the egg with flour and sugar until it's good and mixed. Add the egg mix to the pineapple juice and cook and stir over med heat until it thickens (don't leave it unattended because it cooks really fast). Stick the pot in the freezer to cool it down quickly.

Drain the fruit cocktail and discard the juice unless you can think of something to use it for  Put the drained fruit, pineapple, marshmallows and sliced bananas into a nice bowl.

When the pot is cooled down, stir the whipped cream into the mixture in the pot and pour it all into the bowl with the fruit. Give it a stir and you're done.

Why is it called "moldy marshmallow"?

Well, the real recipe calls for fresh marshmallows, but I found that you can never drain the fruit enough and it kept making the whole mess watery. The dried out marshmallows absorb any moisture and by the time your guests eat it, they can't tell the difference.

The name is courtesy of my niece.

Margaret


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dreambird

Ah... thanks Margaret, so... I'm glad I aked! Makes sense to me about the dried marshmallows.
I've copied that... will give it a try.


----------



## SINC

Night Diane, good morning everyone.

Tea and coffee are now being served along with fresh bagels, jams and jellies. A box of Tim Bits as well to keep the calorie count down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and bagels. I shall have to pass on the Tim Bits .................. I love certain kinds, but my diet does not need these temptations. Tim Bits are like doxies .................. you can never have just one.


----------



## winwintoo

07:12 and all's well or is it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, is that 7:12AM??? Oct.13th??? Oct.13th, 2008???


----------



## MaxPower

Now that is just gross Margaret.

Until you can play nice and not post awful pictures like that, you are grounded from here. 

I awake from my turkey induced coma and I am now awaiting for my Dad and his wife to arrive in about three hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Warren. We hit the turkey once again in about an hour or so.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, is that 7:12AM??? Oct.13th??? Oct.13th, 2008???


Yes, it's 7:12 AM, Oct. 13th, 2008. Picture taken out my living-room window with my camera phone. Nice eh? Not.  




MaxPower said:


> Now that is just gross Margaret.
> 
> Until you can play nice and not post awful pictures like that, you are grounded from here.


But doesn't it make you thankful that you don't live here?  

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"But doesn't it make you thankful that you don't live here?"

True .............. but I shall be saying the same thing to you a few months from now. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

You're so right Marc. I'm glad I don't live there.

We used to live in a small town east of here and our house was located at the lowest point on the street. Guess where all the snow in town ended up? When I started work in the city, I sold that place as fast as possible. I couldn't see myself getting up and shoveling for a couple of hours just to get the car out before I headed off to work.

My parking spot here where I live has the same problem, but the bus stops right outside the door, so that might be my main mode of transportation this winter. We shall see.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, getting the car cleared off is the first step, then clearing out the driveway, and finally, trying to clear away the end of the driveway when the plows come down our street. Of course, there are days like in the previous picture, when we battle just to keep the doors free from snowdrifts. The picture I posted was during a sligh "lull" in a storm after 35cm had fallen. It started again about 30 minutes later and by the next morning, 83cm had fallen. I knew that we had two cars in the driveway, but they could not be seen until I brushed off about a foot of snow off of the roof of each car.


----------



## MLeh

Happy 'official' Thanksgiving everyone.

Today I'm thankful for today, and family, and friends. And thankful that most of the time I remember to be thankful for those things the rest of the year too.

(Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift, which is why it's called the present.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Thanksgiving, Elaine. I too am thankful for my health, family, and the joys of seeing the sun rise and set each day.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Afternoon/Evening all!
No snow here... 17º and a bit windy...  Chinooky weather.


----------



## SINC

Morning Diane. 

It is wet here this afternoon, but we are forecast to join Margaret with some white stuff of our own early tomorrow morning.

Don't know if it will head your way or not for sure, but it might.


----------



## winwintoo

Cranberries!

I'm watching Iron Chef America on the Food Network and the secret ingredient today is _TaDa_ Cranberries  

Lots of good stuff, but most of it is pretty exotic for my taste.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

To all our family here in The Shang, may we count our blessings. "God bless us, everyone."


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Since I seem to be first in here each day,you're probably tired of my cooking so I put on the tea and coffee and will await a fresh chef this morning.

Don't forget to exercise your franchise today.

And oh yeah, you might want to go vote too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don. I have made a fine Election Day buffet. I have just returned from voting. "Power to the people".


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the election breakfast Marc, I will be swinging by to vote right after work as well.

Had a nice quiet weekend at my dad's place, with some great weather. Seemed to be having some back problems lately, hopefully the subside soon enough.


----------



## SINC

We cannot vote for another two hours or so yet, but I will do so then and get it over with early.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all and hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Sneakin on at work, so not staying. 

Have a great day


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Going off to vote soon, and then will be seeing some teenager at the bank (same age as my doctor) who is apparently equipped to tell me how to manage my money. I think I'll probably come across as some grumpy old cynic.  

(A few years ago my husband and I were booked an appointment with a financial adviser at the bank who looked at our net worth, congratulated us on managing our money so well - without their help, btw - and then tried to get us to invest in mutual funds. I told her I work far too hard for my money. I'm going to have to do the same thing today, I think. *puts on grumpy old cynic face* beejacon )

Twenty years ago I needed a startup loan from the bank to start my business, which they refused. I managed without 'em. Still don't have much use for 'em.

Highlight of my day will probably be seeing the new laptop offerings from Apple.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve, Don, Jeanne, Garett, and Elaine. Guess that's everyone.

Voted early today and then took the doxies for a walk. Just got back from a couple of hours at Tai Chi. Thought that I would try it as a way of bringing some serenity and balance to my inner core.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon Marc--just got back from voting. 

Have you started tai chi? I've been practicing it for about 2 years now. I find it very calming... In the summers, when my class doesn't run, I keep telling people that my chi is coming all untied.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Yes, I went to my first session today. So, I setting aside a few hours every Tuesday morning for these sessions. There is only one other man in my group, but they don't seem to mind me there. Summer is the busy time for this group, with winter somewhat lower in participation. I guess being outside in about 10 feet of snow is difficult on some.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Haven't voted yet. The poll is downstairs in this building so will vote after the mail delivery which happens about noon.

Elaine, I hear you about the "financial" advice. I once wrote to a well-known "financial advisor" who had a column in the local paper. His whole deal was that a person could improve their financial outlook at any age. I explained that I was a 50+ yo woman and asked if there was anything I could do at that age to secure my financial future. I got a reply and guess what he told me. 

He said that I should begin saving for retirement as early as in my twenties.

Since then, I look at them all with a jaundiced eye.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Tell me how you get back to your 20's. I would like to spend some time back then myself.


----------



## MLeh

You can sign me up for a trip back to my 20's too, although I feel 24 inside. Isn't that the same as _being_ 24?

(Couldn't pay me enough to be a teenager again, but mid-twenties was okay.)

(Unfortunately the creaking joints express a different reality.)

I looked into joining a Tai Chi group here, which started up a few weeks ago. Unfortunately it's on Thursday nights, and I'm often traveling mid-week, so didn't think it would be fair to show up once a month. Is there a video or anything anyone knows about so I could learn at home?


----------



## Cameo

This is funny - I was thinking about doing Tai Chi as a way to destress and relax as I am most times waaay too uptight. But if we have to do it out in the cold then it is a no go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I have seen Tai Chi DVDs, but as a beginner, I feel I need the "hands on" approach. They don't mind pushing, turning, holding various parts of me to try to get me moving in a fluid motion. Have to get that sense of balance and flow. I looked like a drunken giraffe on roller skates with certain movements, but I am learning the 108 moves of the Taoist Tai Chi set. Movement #109 is how to kill a person with a single finger, but that is way down the road re my training.


----------



## SINC

Tai Chi, eh?

Never did try it, but I understand it is relaxing. Keep us informed on your progress Marc.

I did on the other hand practice a lot of "Tie Cheat" over the years. That's where you leave the top button of your shirt undone and barely snugged the tie knot to have some comfort in those monkey suits I wore for 40 years.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, we must all work with Qi, the natural energy within our body. However, this Tai Chi culminates in one move that will prove effect in demolishing any foe with just one finger. Our instructor, who is shorter than 5 feet, demonstrated this move upon my friend, the only male outside of me in the class (he is 6'3" and weighs 265). He went down like a sack of rocks.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Tai Chi class is run by Mistress Ho, a follower of Mater Moy Lin-shin. She is an ex-US Marine, a drill instructor that made grown men weep.


----------



## Sonal

I did a lot of Tie Cheat as well, Don, back in high school. (We had uniforms.) That, and never untying my tie--I would just adjust it to slip it on and off. In five years, I think I tied my tie 3 times.

Garett, my tai chi class incorporates a lot of Chi Kung as a warm up. 

I do tai chi indoors, though I have enjoyed doing it outdoors as well. In my old neighbourhood, there was this little old man who used to do tai chi on his front lawn, rain or shine or snow.... he'd be all bundled up and moving. 

The tricky part with the DVDs is that there are different styles of tai chi, so to switch from one DVD to another, or from a DVD to a class can be confusing. I prefer doing it in the class, though... there's often some subtleness to a movement that gets tricky to simply follow by watching. It helps to have someone watch you.


----------



## medic03

Can't say that I have ever tried Tai Chi though I do like Chi Tea


----------



## iJohnHenry

I have done 2 years of Tai Chi, but the 35 forms.

That was plenty to memorise.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, I am taking Tai Chi to improve my "health and spirit". The fact that at the end of this training I shall be mentally and physically fit is enough to keep me in the program. If I learn the 109th move, then there shall be no person or doxie that I need fear. We shall see.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Garett. I trust that you know that there is no move #109, and I am a pacifist.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Time I rolled in myself, but I had to stay up until the bitter end. One NDP seat in Alberta was the surprise of the night.

But one thing is sure, Canadians have handed the Conservatives a stronger mandate. They had no faith in the Liberals or more likely their leader and his ill-fated carbon tax.

Night all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone, goodbye Dion!

Special post-election breakfast where the choice is yours and the chef will have it freshly made for you. Also have some hot coffee and tea, along with the bottle of baileys back right where it should be.

Enjoy and cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for breakfast. Is that Chef Pierre I see back in the kitchen????


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I wound up pulling a Diane last night, not getting to bed until after 3:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett and Don.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Garett and Don.


Hi Dr. G.

Just copied you privately. Posting here just in case you are as lax as I am when it comes to checking the message box.

Bob


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, just sent you a reply email. No, there were no doxies hurt in yesterday's riot ................... yes, I was put under house arrest for violating Elections Canada regulations .................. yes, there are troops rounding up people all over NL putting them into "Re-education Camps" due to the fact that not a single Conservative candidate won a seat here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.

How are the dogs? The job search???


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight. 

Good evening everyone else... is there any hemlock extract for that coffee today? XX) 

Got to sleep, only to wake up with a massive headache after some apocalyptic dream... 

On an emotional level guys... this one really hurt for me... that guy is not to be trusted with this country. I will stand by that and continue to sit on tenter hooks until he is safely out. I'm so disappointed in Canadians on a whole... only 59% turned out to vote...


----------



## Dreambird

Oh Don... I hope you aren't too tired today... 

I opened your blog and I thought I hit the Calgary news! It sounds like your city council is in lock step with ours... they just described much the same sort of tax hikes on water and sewage here... :greedy:


----------



## SINC

Tired? No way, I'm absolutely beat, but I'm going to take my own advice and take four beers and go to bed.

Sorry the election was such a disappointment for you, Diane. It is never easy to see a Shang friend sad over a result.

Perhaps it will not turn out as badly as you think.


----------



## Dreambird

Thank you Don... enloy your beers and sleep tight... 

I think we'll be OK this time around... honestly I wouldn't be so upset if I didn't distrust this new Conservative party so much... coupled with the fact that so many people think it's not worth their while to exercise their right to vote...


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine as it is nearly 7:50 here in Chez Marc. (It runs on NL time you know. )

Teas and coffee are now being served along with a big pot of oatmeal, toast, maple syrup and brown sugar. Help yourself to the fresh fruit as well.


----------



## Cameo

Morning.

Only saying one thing about politics and voting.........maybe if people believed the 
Politicians then they would make the effort to vote.........too many broken promises and I think this is the repercussion from that. I believe some people believe it is hard to chose the one that lies the least.

On a happier note..............they are expanding my contract here hopefully for another month while they decide on defining the position here as two people have quit and things have slowed down somewhat. I was told I was good for the company and this keeps me here while they sort out and gives me extra time to look for something and keep my obligation to my contract.

My sons are laid off too so they are out looking as well. Car situation is pretty much solved.


Still sunny but cooler.........definately fall.

View attachment 6078


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne, nice shot of the leaves. Sadly all our leaves have fallen and we have only twigs and branches to look at now. Good luck on the job and good to hear you got your car problem solved.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. We're down to twigs too around here. Didn't take long for all the leaves to drop. The snow is gone now too - I'm surprised it stayed as long as it did!

Good luck on the job front Jeanne. I think my finances have been resolved to the point that I won't need to go out to work. Good thing because all the "jobs" call for someone in much better physical and mental condition than I am.

My sister has a booth in a craft mall in Moose Jaw and one of the most popular items is those knitted dish cloths. So for extra spending money, I get to watch tv all day and knit. Life doesn't get much better than that  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Cloudy and 13C here in St.John's. The leaves are starting to change colors and some are falling. Weekend will be spent raking leaves I think. We shall see.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

No. I was up at about 730AM, but I have lots of things to do, from work, to physio, to Tai Chi, to gardening.

How are you today, Garett?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. 12C with a bit of rain here at 9PM. Anyone for some herbal tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- "Actress and singer Edie Adams, the blonde beauty who won a Tony Award for bringing Daisy Mae to life on Broadway and who played the television foil to her husband, comedian Ernie Kovacs, has died. She was 81."

In her honor, the lights of the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club shall be dim tonight.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening everyone.

An unsettling day at work today as one of my patients was admitted to the hospital due to a stroke. Unfortunately the prognosis does not look good and my thoughts and prayers are with her family.

It is a sad reality of working in a Long Term Care Facility. Something I will have to get used to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of this situation, Warren. Have faith, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Wow, I slept in this morning. Look at the clock on the wall: 8:42.

On the other hand, that's NL time isn't it?

I put the tea and coffee on and will be back later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I have set out a TGIF buffet for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Carex

Do fish and buffets really go together?

The coffee is great as always.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. Sorry, no cod fish at the breakfast buffet. Sadly, no cod fish left. Foreign trawlers have raped the oceans off the coast of NL and NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Scott. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Carex said:


> Do fish and buffets really go together?
> 
> The coffee is great as always.


They do according to Supertramp.

"Could we have kippers for breakfast
Mummy dear, Mummy dear
They've got to have them in Texas
Because everyone's a millionaire"

I assume a breakfast buffet could include a kipper or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Sonal, no kippers. The doxies love kippers and sardines, mixed with some skim milk cottage cheese. Yuk.

How are you this afternoon?


----------



## Sonal

Wishing I was anywhere but the office--we have such beautiful sunshine here today.

Just got off the phone with a very irritating potential tenant. I decided not to rent to him. He's both indecisive and a bit fussy about wanting things perfect, but it's an old building and it's under renovations, and we only have unrenovated units available so I need people who are willing to put up with the noise, dust and some amount of imperfection. (The location is great, so that compensates for a few things.)

I have a headache from talking to him. All the more reason to not have him in the building.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, you need an hour or so in our Relaxation Grotto at the Tranquility Spa. My treat.


----------



## Sonal

Gladly. 

I think I am going to escape this office early and enjoy what's left of this sunny day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I hear you enjoyed your stay in our Relaxation Grotto at the Tranquility Spa.


----------



## Dreambird

Good evening all... 

Sonal... I snuck some kippers in for you and hid them in the cupboard beyond the reach of the Doxies...  You can retrieve them in the morning, I'm rarely here early enough:


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird, I found the kippers and gave them to the doxies for a late night treat. Sorry, I did not know you had other plans for these "treats".


----------



## SINC

Something around here smells really "fishy".

And that's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## Sonal

I always enjoy a good relax in a grotto.


----------



## Dreambird

Hmmm, you got that right Don methinks...


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, doxies that eat sardines and kippers tend to have "fish breath". Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I hear that you had our cucumber relaxation therapy, with slices of cucumber over your eyes. I love that sensation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, I hear that you had our cucumber relaxation therapy, with slices of cucumber over your eyes. I love that sensation.


Those were for my eyes? Shoot. I thought it was part of a salad.


----------



## SINC

Just checking to see if that fish smell is gone yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and a light Saturday buffet are ready to get you on your way. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, there was a sign over the cucumbers -- "Do not eat". Guess you missed this sign.


----------



## winwintoo

I bought a snow shovel yesterday.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I guess it is the season. I started putting my summer tools in the back of the garage, and getting my snow blower, my 9 snow shovels, my snow scoop and my ice maul towards the front of the garage. Did mow the lawn one more time today so I guess Fall is just about over. Leaf raking awaits me over the next few weeks, and then ........................ I don't want to think about it just now. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

I don't have a garage, so the snow shovel will have to reside in the trunk of my car, but it won't fit, so I'll have to find someone who can cut the handle down for me. 

I hope I won't need it, but last year the slot that I now occupy in the parking lot caused a lot of grief for others because whoever had it just kept moving over instead of clearing the snow - moving over caused others to move too and soon the whole row was out of room. I don't want to cause any problems like that.

I sure don't envy your snow removal tasks. Mine will be minor in comparison.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I have four ergonomic shovels for different types of snow which need to be pushed and thrown a short distance, three shovels for pushing snow of different consistency, and two shovels for throwing snow high. The snow blower is for the end of the driveway.


----------



## Dreambird

OK, OK... I won't try to sneak in kippers again!  




SINC said:


> Just checking to see if that fish smell is gone yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. It is impossible to sneak anything with any sort of smell into the Cafe past the doxies. Next to the bloodhound, the dachshund has the keenest sense of smell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a fine Sunday bruch to greet all of you when you spring/stumble/fall out of bed. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Marc. Thanks for Brunch.

Could you send some chicken soup for my wife who is still in bed with a sore throat and cold? Thanks. Perhaps a warm Doxie or two will help her as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Warren and all. 

Sorry to hear your wife is under the weather Warren. Give her our best.

Now, I'm off to read the online papers. Who knows what I might find for my web site tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. My wife just made some homemade turkey soup. Would that be OK if I send you two doxies?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Do copyright issues ever come into play when you create your website?


----------



## SINC

Yes they do in some cases Marc. Generally speaking though I provide a portion of the story with credit to the source and a link to the actual story. It is much like someone quoting a story here on ehMac, if you will, which is done all the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting point, Don. Still, it is a great site you have created and maintained. Kudos.


----------



## MaxPower

I just finished cutting our lawn hopefully for the last time this year. I wasn't able to cut it lately due to some rain and generally being busy, so it was quite long.

I found out today that long grass, two boys and lawnmowers really don't go well together. Today's causalities include a small die cast truck, a die cast front end loader, Mr. Potato Head's nose and one lawnmower blade.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear you, Warren. Mowed the lawn yesterday. Of course, raking leaves is the interesting task, as I make mounds of about 2 feet high and 3 feet across, which is a perfect "toy" for doxies to run right through. Still, it is fun watching them run about them chasing each other and then one blasts through the mound and catches the other doxie. With 6 doxies racing about, it is like demolition derby.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Bon chance on the job situation. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Tea and coffee now being served, but that's it, I'm headed back to bed.


----------



## medic03

Thank for the coffee Don. I need it strong today. Been emailing with a friend of mine from home. Had to say goodbye to him for a bit - He was shipped off to Afganistan this morning. Kind of a sad day.:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall make breakfast for one and all.

Hang in there, Treena. May your friend be safe in Afganistan, and come home well. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all, looks like the week started off with a busy schedule of work today. Hopefully this pace slows down by the end of the week or I may need a mid week break to play rest catch up.


----------



## SINC

Treena, our neighbour has served two tours in Afghanistan. He returned without incident both times. I sincerely hope that is the case with your friend. We'll put a word in for him with the guy upstairs. 

Steve, long time no hear from. Nice to see you back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve. I echo Don's "welcome home" reply.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Evening all...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Hi Diane, You're in early tonight. 

I trust all is well with you and yours?

Other than politics that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, Don, play fair. No politics here in the Shang greater than which of the doxies is the cutest.


----------



## Dreambird

Hi Marc & Don... yes things are good here! Store is slowly picking up... slowly, but hey... better than not at all! I'm happy. 

Politics... yeah well... being born into a family of "political animals" doesn't help...  I can't help that one... I must speak. I'm glad there is EhMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Diane. Then, when the political debates get too heated in ehMacLand, there is always The Shang to provide tranquility, peace and harmony.


----------



## medic03

Thank you for your prayers for my friend. He has made it safely to phase 1 - what ever that is. His wife recently announced that she is pregnant so it will be a tough time for them being apart. Both are career military people so we new some day this would happen. Have to say though, I will be paying more attention to Canada's involvement in Afghanistan now that I personally know someone that is there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our prayers shall be with your friend, Treena, as with all the other soldiers and their loved ones. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Exactly so Marc, and I'm most grateful for the Shang and it's friendly, family atmosphere when things really feel like a blow, like the last election results. Any sort of sympathy is hard to find but I did here even if we didn't all agree.

Treena, I will keep you and your friends in my thoughts...


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Just finished updating my web site and popped in to put on the tea and coffee for the early risers on the east coast. Now, it's back to bed for me.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don. I feel like I am on the east coast being up this early! Gonna grab a nice cup of coffee and I think I found the Baileys behind the counter...now that feels better already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Steve. Thanks for the coffee. I shall make breakfast for one and all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. How are you today?


----------



## Cameo

Morning.

I am going to be working on a website for our township. Strictly volunteer job but this is also part of a fight for deamalgamation as well. We are a part of a city that is actually 40 minutes away from us and don't want to be. We are only 6 minutes from Cambridge and wish to be either our own town or part of it. A battle that has gone on for years. So, I am joining the battle to Free Flamborough.

Best get to work, hope everyone is well. 

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How are you today?


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.


----------



## SINC

Morning again folks. Jeanne, please keep me posted on your new web site. That would make a very interesting story on my web site regarding the people's wishes to be freed of their district. I look forward to being able to write that one. Good luck with your cause.


----------



## overkill

I am doing fine today Marc, how about yourself?

Seems like there is a hint of winter in the air with a small chance of wet flurries this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. And how are you today? (I sound like a broken record).


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that all goes well, Steve. I am fine today, with no hint of winter in that it is 15C and raining.


----------



## medic03

overkill said:


> Seems like there is a hint of winter in the air with a small chance of wet flurries this afternoon.


We got the snow - only a few flakes but it was definitely there


----------



## Dr.G.

We have gotten pounded with rain today. Two inches has fallen so far, with another inch to fall by tomorrow morning. Luckily, the temps were up to 16C this afternoon, and 8C right now, so no snow for us here in St.John's. Predictions are for the worst winter on record -- which was 635cm or just over 21 feet of snow. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: thought I should point you at the discussion on the other board regarding the Mini. I hope I didn't give you a bad bit of advice about waiting for the Oct update.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Evening all...


----------



## Dr.G.

I was going to place my order for a Mini tomorrow. We shall see. Still, thanks for the concern, Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Evening Diane. How goes the new web based business?

Marc, you must have those same two posts pre-programmed on auto post each night, do you?


----------



## Dreambird

Evening Don, it's drawing some attention. Funny though the orders are mainly from the US and one from the UK not where I "directly" advertised, however I use the link in my signature in a couple of places and the search engine on the site is quite good. I fear the falling $ and cost of shipping may be a turn-off to Canadians... hope not.

How's things with you? 
I'm still enjoying your blog.


----------



## SINC

Yes Diane, the internet works in strange ways. Some days I get stuff sent or questions asked and when I respond to the reader, I always ask where they are located.

The answer in some cases really surprise me. I even had one guy e-mail from Wick in northern Scotland. That's not the story, but I traced my family roots back to 1732 and guess where they lived? Yep Wick.

Every day is interesting from the responses I get on my site and keeps me young at heart.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready for anyone who is up, and a breakfast of your choice will be made when you are ready to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, you must have those same two posts pre-programmed on auto post each night, do you? " Don, I am a creature of habit. The "paix mes amis" is my signature sign-off. I stopped saying goodnight to Jeanne, Gracie, et al, when I received a few PMs from people I did not even know who said I was doing this to "run up my posting total". So, I stopped saying good night to Jeanne. However, she said in an open posting that she appreciated the thought, so I started again. 

Do you want me to say good night to you as well???


----------



## Cameo

I always look for my "good night" too and it is appreciated.

HOpe everyone is well today. Cold here but sun is out

Don, I too am still enjoying your website, I sneak on here at work most mornings and read though I don't always have time to post.

Smile everyone

Jeanne


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I returned to bed and slept in and it felt good.

Marc, no need to say goodnight to me, I know you think of me often. I was curious if you had written a script of some kind to pre-program the posts to avoid keyboarding them each night is all. I understand this is possible, but do not know how.Jeanne, glad to hear you enjoy the site, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne, Garret and Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, glad you still like the thought at night. I assume you say good night to Gracie, and you two dogs. How are they these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I would have thought at your age you would like a gentle goodnight tuck in. 

"Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
Because their words had forked no lightning they
Do not go gentle into that good night."

"Do not go gentle into that good night" 
by Dylan Thomas


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Garett, I do think this was done yesterday. 

FYI, I think I am misspelling your name. Clarification please? Merci, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, glad you still like the thought at night. I assume you say good night to Gracie, and *you two dogs*. How are they these days?


Foe paw alert!

Now that I'm well enough to bore myself to tears, but not well enough to go to work, I'm discovering that retirement is not all it's cracked up to be.

Not that I wish them ill, but I look forward to days when the grandkids are home sick and I can go rent movies to watch with them  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Foe paw". Mea culpa. How are you feeling this afternoon, Margaret, other than being an eagle-eyed proofreader?


----------



## winwintoo

It seems that my greatest talent is finding fault with what others write. Now if I could train myself to find fault with my own writing, think what I career I could have  

I'm feeling fine. Catching up on last evenings tv shows. I love having a PVR, I can waste nearly twice as much time watching tv as I used to. 

My city-surfing buddy has been out of town for a few days which accounts for some of my boredom. We both love to go to off-beat stores and with the economy such as it is, there seem to be new dollar stores and liquidation warehouses opening every week - very entertaining if you're with the right companion.

Hope things are well with you..........

Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Margaret.....if I ever get down to writing a book (something I have thought of doing) maybe you could proof read it for me? Actually, maybe I could consult with you for wording........along with Marc as he is good with it as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that you are well, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I would be honored to help you edit the book. It is difficult to revisit something one has been writing and rewriting over and over again.


----------



## winwintoo

Jeanne, I could pick out misspellings in your manuscript, but my memory is shot, so any attempt to do any more would lead to failure.

I've tried writing my own book and end up putting the same idea in every chapter because I can't remember that I've already written it. And when I reread with the intention of cleaning up the mess from the first writing, I might end up making the same idea clearer but then it shows up in ever more places  

It's horrible having memory problems like mine. I can get all the answers on Jeopardy, but I can't remember what I just said to you. Scary.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Hi from the Apple store in West Ed Mall where I am awaiting an appointment at the Genius Bar for my iPod Touch. The battery has failed for the third time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, pick us up a load of intellect, a handful of intelligence and a few brainstorms. Merci.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin ........... or call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to Jeanne, and your two dogs ................. and to Margaret who will check my spelling. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie.


----------



## SINC

Say goodnight Don.


----------



## SINC

OK, goodnight.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, 7:11 and no, not the store but the time at Chez Marc. Tea and coffee now being served with bagels, waffles and real maple syrup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have some strong tea and coffee for those who woke up thinking today was Saturday. As well, we have a light breakfast to get you on your way. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc.

What? You didn't like my breakfast so you made your own?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I did not even see your post ............. nor your fine breakfast. Mea culpa.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning Marc, Good morning Don.

I will try to post some recent pix of the dogs tomorrow, I forgot to put the pix on disc to bring to work.

Any new litters planned Marc?

Okay, off to peruse Dons site and get to work.

Have a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Yes, we are waiting for Fanny to go into season and will mate her with Casey. He is here and ready to go, so we now have to wait for Fanny and Mother Nature. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A special lunch is now being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. Come one, come all and enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

I won a gift certificate for $150.00 worth of free dance lessons. I can choose from Ballroom to Latin to ???. I always wanted to take dance lessons so this
can show me if I am still up to it. I think I should learn to Waltz first - it always
looks so graceful watching couples. I love watching couples dance together and
you can tell they have been doing so for years...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Jeanne. Try the Tango.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops. Should have voted in person.

CNNBC video


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. Have to get my wife to the airport at 4AM for her 5AM flight to PEI. She is going to bring Gracie to the "Show of Shows", Atlantic Canada's biggest dog show. Over 300 dogs in all. Let's see if Gracie can bring back some blue. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Say good night to Gracie. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with our special TGIF breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sent my wife and Gracie off this morning for PEI and the Atlantic Special Dogs Show. With them luck. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Time for me to update my site. Back later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out your site when the fresh coffee is brewed.


----------



## SINC

The site is up. Takes me about an hour each morning to do the tech part. Now gathering the information is another thing altogether and goes on all day long.


----------



## Cameo

Don, I love my touch and use it constantly. I play my tunes here at work, I keep my contacts and addresses in it, I use notes for things I want to remember to get and to do and I use the photo to put my work on to show people - I can sort the business stuff into folders and only show what I want to.......for the business this is handy to show clients their artwork and see if I am on track design wise etc. The touch was a thank you gift from work (over a 1000 employees here and we all got to choose from about five different items of equal value)

I forgot to bring my pics for posting.......sigh.

Hope my son gets the starter in the car fixed today, sick of using a crowbar to bang the flippin thing to start the car.

Hope everyone has a great day and good luck to Gracie!

Margaret - just correcting spelling errors is a huge help!!!!! And opinions on the book too!


----------



## SINC

My new Touch is amazing compared to the first gen. Make that no comparison. The battery life is great, no issues there. And having 32G, double the old one is nice too. Best of all, it has a mechanical volume control on the side and built in speakers. I can now listen to videos or watch a movie without those stupid little ear bud thingies.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amen, Brother Garett. Amen.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is shaping up as a more dismal month of October in the stock market than in 1987. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Evening all.... my poor iBook has decided that it no longer wants to turn on. It's at the shop. In the meantime, I am without internet access, but for stolen moments like this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. Good luck with your iBook.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don, Gracie, et al. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Wake up, wake up. Fresh tea and coffee, along with a Continental Breakfast, are ready when you are up. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I was up until 1:00 so slept a bit late this morning. (8:00) so the coffee tastes great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Just took a coffee break from raking leaves going through a tour of St.Albert's Place. A great way to spend some time each day. Kudos on this site.


----------



## SINC

The winds here are just howling at 55 kph with gusts to 80. It is so strong it blew one of the vent covers off the roof of the motor home and smashed it into a thousand pieces when it hit the pavement. These things are aerodynamically designed to withstand highway speeds so the gust that took it off must have been very high indeed. They are 14 inches square and sit on the roof, firmly bolted into place:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I can appreciate such winds. I think that the strongest sustained gust I have experienced here was 133 kp/h. I thought my roof was going to come off. Now, until it gets over 100 kp/h, I don't notice it as much. 

No other damage to the RV?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is still a beautiful sunny day. Spent the afternoon in the garden getting things ready for winter and moving over the leaves to serve as mulch. Still 10C at nearly 5PM.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I can appreciate such winds. I think that the strongest sustained gust I have experienced here was 133 kp/h. I thought my roof was going to come off. Now, until it gets over 100 kp/h, I don't notice it as much.
> 
> No other damage to the RV?


Not so far, but the neighbour's car had a close call just now:


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, that was close. Luckily, no one was hurt.


----------



## SINC

The next casualty of the wind was my neighbour's fence:


----------



## winwintoo

I just got home and could barely get the back door open, the wind is blowing so hard. It took me 1/2 an hour to make a trip that usually takes 10 minutes. Everyone headed in to town for the football game and then there was an accident tying up one of the crucial intersections.

Can you imagine playing football in this wind? I think if I was playing, I'd rather have rain or snow  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

We are watching the game and they say the wind is 66 kph gusting to over 100. Same winds as here in a massive system over 1,000 Km in diameter. Sent from my new iPod Touch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I should have taken a picture of my fence. About 24 feet (three 8-foot sections) were totally blown down during last week massive rain and wind storm. The three inches of rain did not cause any damage here, but when I went out back, about a third of my back fence was totally blown down. The winds hit about 110kp/h that night, but I thought that the posts would have held. Still, they were cracked off at the bottom..


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife's father, who grew up in rural SK, spoke of the howling winds on the prairies. However, when he came to visit us here in St.John's, he and his wife took a tour around the island part of NL. He said that the winds atop of Signal Hill here in St.John's, and out near Twillingate (the #1 place to view huge icebergs here in all of NL), were as bad as he ever experienced in SK. 133 kp/h is the worst sustained wind gusts I have ever experienced here in St.John's. Unless it gets over 100 kp/h, I don't seem to even notice it anymore.


----------



## SINC

My Roughies are slaughtering the Esks 55 to 6 in the 4th quarter.

The Eskie fans here in the house, (all but me) are strangely quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about riding roughly over an opponent ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine Sunday brunch awaiting any and all of you up this early. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny day, with blue skies but just 4C at 9AM.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I just dropped in for a quick coffee while my site uploads which this morning will take about 20 minutes. (Time to trim back the archives.)

Sadly, yesterday's high winds took the life of an area man when a tree blew over on their car as his wife drove along a rural road and crushed him in the passenger's seat. Details and pictures on the site in a few minutes.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

We're off to my sister-in-laws baby shower (whom we are not fond of) shortly. Now, how can I get out of this in a short period of time so I can watch my race?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear that news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend in the US sent me this list. He does not have any doxies.

You know that you're in a dachshund's house when....
1 Every purse and coat pocket is rifled when you walk through the door.
2 The bed has sausage shaped lumps under the covers.
3 The doggie door is only 8" high.
4 You're face gets licked by a dog standing on the back of the couch.
5 When you come into the house after being away only minutes and you are
greeted like you've been gone for 10 years.
6 When someone hands you a tennis ball as soon as you walk in the door.
7 When the owner's introduce their Dachshund as their oldest son/daughter.
8 Footstools are placed strategically around the furniture and bed.
9 The house is decorated with Dachshund items.
10 The owner is decorated with Dachshund items.
11 Gates are placed in each doorway.
12 After the doorbell rings, you can't hear a thing for 10 minutes.
13 The alarm clock is set for HIS wake up time.
14 Dachshund "nose art" is proudly displayed on each window.
15 There are at least 45 balls laying around the house.
16 All socks, underwear, and shoes have holes in them.
17 The sign outside the house says, "Dachshund Lovers Parking Only."
18 You have to look before you take a step.
19 All squeak toys no long have squeaking ability.
20 The doors to many rooms must remain closed.
21 The owner's bed never remains made.
22 Rugs and furniture are all dark colors.
23 The cat litter box magically cleans itself.
24 You will find dogs instead of clothes in the laundry basket.
25 When you arrive, you find the living room covered with chewed up tampons,
toilet paper rolls, Kleenex, etc?
26 All snow is shoveled from the yard to protect the "Ta-Ta's" of male
Dachshunds.
27 You notice small fox holes in the yard.
28 You are kindly told not to eat the green beans and carrots because they
are for the dogs.
29 Toy boxes are bone shaped.
30 All waste baskets and trash cans are elevated at least 3 ft. from the
ground.
31 There is a Bissell Green Machine always within reach.
32 A cupboard is full of tiny clothes that were purchased before the owner
realized that Dachshunds would rather remain nudists.
33 Company doesn't come around much anymore.
34 The owner talks a lot about getting a super king-sized bed.
35 The living room looks like it's covered with snow due to the batting
which came out of de-stuffed toys.
36 Blankets cover each piece of furniture for better burrowing purposes.
37 The owner had no food yet his Dachshund has plenty of premium dog food.
38 The mailman is warned, "Watch out our he'll bite a hole in your sock."
39 The mailman passes a brightly colored card to other mailmen saying, "A
dangerous animal lives inside. Do not use mail slot."
40 Bricks are placed inside trash cans so they don't get tipped over.
41 The Dachshund gets kisses before the owner's significant other.
42 The owner runs around looking for a "sitter" if they're going to be gone
for more than a few hours.
43 It is too dangerous to walk around the house without shoes because of
partly chewed up Nyla-Bones.
44 Little blue pee-pads are placed by the back door.
45 You notice that The Dachshund's receive more Christmas presents than
human kids.
46 All the owner's computer "favorites" are Dachshund related
47 The grass is mowed very very very short.
48 There is always plenty of toilet paper to pick up poops.
49 The owner's bed is covered with no less than 4 gutted toys, 3 balls, and
2 nyla-bones.
50 You are immediately told not to sit in the dog's chair.
-Unknown Author


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Dachsie Pups

Here are our monsters in a typical Texas cage match elimination round.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Cameo

My zoo......excluding the skin types.
View attachment 6151


View attachment 6152


View attachment 6153


View attachment 6154


View attachment 6155


Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Amazing how much Shayla and Failte look alike. Sort of reminds me of Jack and Abby. They are brother and sister, and they looked alike when we got them, but now look totally different.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, here are all the doxie clips. Harbour Deep is the name of our kennel. We have a website at HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS 

YouTube - HarbourDeep's Channel


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, go to Harbour Deep to see a picture of Jack and Abby. Jack is on the left.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don boy.


----------



## Cameo

Morning.

Rainy start to a new week here.

Don't know what happened to my pictures.....all I see now are x's and squares.......

Cross your fingers I hear what happens at work this week....

Marc, your puppies are sooo very cute.


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Jeanne, not to worry, your pictures are all there on my computer so it must be a glitch on the one you are using. And fine pictures they are too!

I have a lot of running around to do today with various errands that require my attention.

On a happy note, I filled up with gas yesterday at 94.4/litre.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How are you today?

Yes, doxie puppies are cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I can't remember the last time gas was under $1. It's about $1.21 here in St.John's.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon all,

My iBook remains in the good hands of Carbon Computing... logic board failed, a few other connectors were loose and essentially, except for the harddrive, I practically have a brand-new machine in an old case, courtesy of AppleCare.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. I like my iBook. Built like a tank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don boy.

YouTube - Goodnight Everybody!


----------



## Dreambird

Good evening people... 

G'Nite Marc... but it's so early...


----------



## SINC

Good morning Diane, how are you? 

I'm still up and about at nearly 7:00 p.m., how about that?

Had a good day as all I wanted to accomplish got done.

Now if tomorrow only goes as well. I'm gonna close my eyes and make a wish, just in case.


----------



## Dreambird

Hi Don... good day here. It was actually 17º when I got up... next couple of days are supposed be just about as good! What's to complain? This is better than most of summer was...  

Other than that wind storm over the weekend... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. "Early to bed, early to rise, makes a doxie want to give you a surprise" ................. or something like that.

A light breakfast and some fresh tea and/or coffee should get you all moving this fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If you have built castles in the air, Your work need not be lost;
That is where they should be. Now put the foundations under them."
--- Henry David Thoreau ---


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Thanks for the breakfast this morning, hopefully get a good start to what looks to be a long day.


----------



## Cameo

Morning!


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne and you two gents too!

Just finished the update of St. Albert's Place and time to relax with a coffee.

We had a surprise visitor last night so though you might enjoy seeing our grandson. Jett is four months old today. The little guy was very interested in my evening pint with clamato juice that I had to move out of his reach when he came into my office. That of course confirms he is a true Sinclair when he's reaching for my drink already.

He's over 17 pounds and wearing 6 - 9 month old baby clothes. Hehehe. What a guy!


----------



## winwintoo

Don, what a cute picture - of your grandson - he will be a going concern this time next year!

Dr.G - send in the doxie search and rescue squad!



> Search for stolen dog expanded
> Kerry Benjoe, The Leader-Post
> Published: Tuesday, October 28, 2008
> One small tubular dog is bringing the Regina community together.
> Bella, a black and gold miniature dachshund, was taken from her home sometime Wednesday morning and her family wants her back. She was last seen wearing a pink collar with a purple heart and has a crick in her tail. Owner Chris Latimer described Bella as a shy dog, which likely made her more appealing to those who broke into her home and took her.
> Also taken in the break-in were his son's Nintendo Wii and iPod as well as two Saskatchewan Roughriders jerseys belonging to Latimer and his wife.


Link here

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve, Don, Jeanne and Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr.G - send in the doxie search and rescue squad!" They are on their way.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon everyone... 

Thank-you so much for putting up my bit in your blog today, Don... 

That grandson of yours is lOOking at the pint so intently he may develop telekinetic powers...  He sure is adorable...


----------



## Sonal

Happy Diwali everyone! Sal Mubarak.


----------



## winwintoo

Sonal said:


> Happy Diwali everyone! Sal Mubarak.


And the same to you!

I had to look it up, but that's good because I learned something. 

Margaret


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Happy Diwali to you too Sonal. Enjoy the celebration.


----------



## Dreambird

Happy Diwali Sonal... 

Sal Mubarak - Happy New Year? more or less?


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Diwali to you, Sonal. That means 55 days until Hanukkah. Have a peaceful and joyful day, Sonal. You have earned some tranquility in your life.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon all... 

It's already 18º here at half past noon! Yippee... :clap:


----------



## SINC

Good day everyone, after a busy morning it's time to relax.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Mister Rogers' Neighborhood-Show #1555 (opening)


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild night, with 14C at nearly 9PM. The doxies spent much of the day outside playing in the piles of leaves I was trying to rake up in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

A slow day here for sure with only eight posts today and five of them Marc's.

Where was everyone?


----------



## medic03

I just got home from work so that is my explanation and I am sticking to it.


----------



## SINC

Hi Treena, nice to see someone else out and about. Or home.


----------



## Sonal

Well, my laptop is back (yay!) but I have been running around most of the day. Went straight from work to my class and just got home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunrise to start the day. 10C and sunny at 8AM. So, we shall have a sunshine breakfast to start the day, with fresh tea and coffee. Enjoy..


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning.

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Cold out with frost here this morning but things are looking up for the next couple of days temp wise.........13 for tomorrow and a range of 13 and 8 for the weekend.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Jeanne.

There's someone at the door of Chez Marc this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, I heard the scratching at the door. Sadly, the doxies scared them away. Of course, the doxies also ate all of the treats we set aside for any and all dogs that came to the door. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Sunny and 17C today here in St.John's, and it is not even noon yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

And so ends another night in The Shang.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now freshly brewed, along with a heart-friendly breakfast of your choosing. Enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

Morning


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Just finished updating my site. I did a photo feature on the Halloween decorations at "the local" today. They do a fine job of it there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. How is the job situation going these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Getting foggy here which makes for a creepy Halloween. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. The drizzle has stopped, it is 12C but it is still a bit foggy. A perfect night for trick or treaters. Anyone who tried to egg our door will get chased by our doxies. I have not fed them in a few days, so they are hungry and mean. Look out all of you tricksters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night all.


----------



## medic03

Evening everyone, just came inside from handing out treats. In our neighbourhood we all sit outside on lawn chairs and shell out. Our numbers were down this year. Usually we have about 200 kids but this year only 100-120. It was nice to see a lot of little ones instead of the older ones that don't even bother dressing up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, along with a post-Halloween breakfast ...................... made with left over candy from yesterday.

Enjoy out chocolate scrambled eggs and candied apples. The chocolate potatoes were not a winner yesterday. Wonder why?


----------



## winwintoo

Chocolate potatoes? Sorry I missed that XX) 

I've been very busy with my new iPod Touch - which I received as an early Christmas/birthday/Easter/and everything for the next 10 years - gift from my sister after I talked her into buying one for herself based on Don's enthusiasm over his new one.

I love it :clap: :clap: 

I live in a highrise, so no kids last night, but I could see them across the street going door to door, then about 10 p.m. I could see ghostly red lights flashing across my ceiling and walls. When I looked out, I could just see the roof lights of a police car partway up the street and it looked like the next street over was blocked by police cars. Nothing in the news this morning yet. I hope it wasn't serious.

'nother coffee and I have to put away my toys and work today for a bit.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Magaret.

Did you get the new G3 iPod Touch Margaret?

Apple exchanged my third first gen 16 G model with a new 32 G model which is fantastic. Try putting Google earth on it from the app store. It is free and quite amazing to hold in your hand and tile to see the skyline.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Wouldn't the kids in your building go trick or treating?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just finished reading through the last two weeks of MyBirdie. Great pics of animals and National Geographic shots. Swivel Hips must really be busy with all of the sports going on these days. Keep up the good work.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Margaret. Wouldn't the kids in your building go trick or treating?


The "kids" in my building are in their 80s 

They had a party last night with costumes and prizes etc, but I didn't go. They get a little wild for me.

Don, I will try Google Earth. There are so many apps, it's hard to pick. I've been trying a lot of free ones, and then can't remember which I've tried. Maybe the novelty will wear off soon and I'll settle down to a few good ones - as if  

I did get the 32GB latest model - not iPhone, just iPod Touch. 

Margaret


----------



## SINC

That is the same model as mine then Margaret. Nice. (The iPhone doesn't come in a 32 G model anyway.)


----------



## MLeh

*joins the "I have a 32 GB iPod" club.*

We got eight teenagers and one child at our house last night.

It's interesting - we have a subdivision across the street, and they get hundreds of kids. The houses are close together, close to the street, have sidewalks and street lights. Our side of the street is all 1/2 acre lots, with long, dark driveways, and the kids just never venture over here.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got about 50 kids, down from the nearly 200 last year. It was about 12C and cloudy, so the weather was not a factor. 

I think it was the ADT sign near our door. People know it as "Attack Dachshund Territory" and fear coming close to our front door. The barking of seven doxies as anyone came into our driveway must have scared off many of the children.


----------



## Bolor

Just popped in for a quick HI. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## SINC

HI BOB! Welcome home, nice to see you back.

How did the renovations go?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The clocks may now say 11PM, but my body says midnight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don Boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't forget our special Daylight Saving Time brunch tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

Heeellllllooo!

Hmmm, all I get is an echo. I guess everyone is still in bed.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning.

Coffee.

Strong.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have been up for a couple of hours, but had house work to do. Still, fresh tea and coffee are now brewed, along with a Standard Time breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Warren.


----------



## winwintoo

I got up early to fix the clocks, but they all seem to be saying the right time already - strange   

Can I still have the brunch if I didn't need to change my clocks?

Have a good day everyone, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Morning.

Sometimes I wonder if life is a test.

Three weeks ago, remember, I posted what happened with my car, the cvr shaft snapped when my son pulled into his friends driveway. First time lucky as it happened in such a way that no one got hurt in something that could have been fatal. We sorted things out in that we put my sons car on the road.

Friday my son tried to avoid hitting the fellow in front of him when this fellow slammed his brakes on out of the blue ( I guess he realized he was missing his turn) and started a right hand turn. My son swerved into the out the other lane to avoid hitting him and hit the car coming the opposite direction on the front side fender. My other son was a passenger and hit the passenger side window so hard that the window shattered. His head is a mess of stitches, he has a sore rib and jaw and he is stiff. And the silly kid is worried about me, as the car is totalled and now I have to figure out how to get to work. As many know I live in the country.

The main thing, once again is that the kids are alive. The car is only a hassle. Timing sucks though as right now is NOT the time I want my boss to think that I may have a hard time getting to work. He confirmed they are combining the two jobs and encouraged me to apply as they are posting the job internally only. 

I asked him if I could hitch a ride home with him on Friday and when he heard it was because the kids had an accident he offered to switch his plans to do so but I told him no thanks that I would figure it out. I got a ride home and when I phoned him later to tell him that I had sorted a rental out and wouldn't need a ride in Monday morning (he was going to pick me up) he offered me some time off if I needed it. I told him thanks but I didn't want things to look even worse for me then they did right now. He said the offer stands. What a sweetie.

So once again, I am trying to figure how to make things work. I am thinkin that maybe I will just hide under my bed and not come out.

Hope things are going better for everyone else. Supposed to warm up this week for a bit yet so I think I may get some painting done.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sorry to hear of your situation. You need some good karma to come your way, or some good fortune for the "mitzvahs" (Yiddish for "good deeds") you have performed over the past couple of years.

You see now why I take the moment to wish you a good night each night with a special "paix" for you.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm glad everyone is OK Jeanne. Just remember to be thankful for the things you have and don't fret about what you do not have.

You have two boys who were unharmed, you have an understanding boss, you have your health. The car is material. things have a way of working themselves out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Warren has spoken wisely once again. Heed his words of optimism.


----------



## Dr.G.

After an afternoon of garden work, I am back inside with my iBook by the woodstove. A pack of doxies is flopped out around the zone of warmth. All is quiet in the house.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, I am so glad your boys are unharmed, as that is really all that matters.

Sounds to me like your boss has taken a shine to you as well. Things will sort themselves out as time passes.

Good luck with finding another vehicle.


----------



## MLeh

Jeanne: if I can add my voice ...

I've always thought that life isn't what happens to you, it's how you react to what happens to you. It's all in the attitude: Some people are victims, others are survivors. 

You're a survivor, hon.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I've always thought that life isn't what happens to you, it's how you react to what happens to you. It's all in the attitude: Some people are victims, others are survivors." Another wise person. Kudos, Elaine, on these inspirational words.


----------



## Bolor

Jeanne, I wish to add my words of encouragement to those that are more eloquent than I. The boys are OK which is most important and they will have a story to tell for a long time to come.

Margaret, is the rest of the country out of step with Sask on the DST issue? You are in the right place (geographically speaking) to stay put time-wise tho'


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. How are you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

We may get some new comers to The Shang soon. About 11 people have sent me a PM to ask if that was me on this evening's Cross Country Checkup. I told them yes, it was me and invited them over to the Cafe Chez Marc for some free tea and/or coffee. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May some good karma come your way this week. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Sorry I missed your radio appearance, but then again it is not surprising given that I never listen to CBC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are being brewed as I write, and you breakfast of choice awaits you when you are ready. Enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

Bolor said:


> Jeanne, I wish to add my words of encouragement to those that are more eloquent than I. The boys are OK which is most important and they will have a story to tell for a long time to come.
> 
> Margaret, is the rest of the country out of step with Sask on the DST issue? You are in the right place (geographically speaking) to stay put time-wise tho'


I checked with my neighbours and we're all on the same time so I guess it's ok   

I heard one person here argue *for* DST saying that it would give farmers an extra hour a day to work in the field. Conversely, I read something about DST being the cause of global warming because that extra hour of sunshine was evaporating the water too fast   

Jeanne, I sure hope things work themselves out soon for you and your family. I know you love living in the country, so did I - I owned my own house in a small bedroom community - but when the best job I could get was in the city and I was faced with a daily commute, an unreliable car, and the prospect of shoveling tons of snow every morning, I sold the house and moved back to the city. I've never regretted it.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Margaret.

Sometimes moving to a chosen community sneaks up on you. We moved here to a small city of 27,000 in 1988 with the big city 10 km away if we needed anything major.

We now live in a bustling city of 60,000 with every big box store imaginable and insane traffic daily.

The big city is now on our city limit and threatening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret and Don. How are things with y'all today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you would be living in NL's second largest city. St.John's is just over 100,000 people, but the outer suburbs are another 50,000+. Very big by NL standards.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

I have always found all Newfoundlanders I have known, and that is more than a few having spent seven years in Fort McMurray, to be very friendly souls and would submit that the winner of your scenario would be St. John's, MB.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Cameo

"I've always thought that life isn't what happens to you, it's how you react to what happens to you. It's all in the attitude: Some people are victims, others are survivors. "

Thank you. I think this is one of those phrases that I will hang on to. Thank you to everyone for your thoughts and support.

Kids are sore but fine and doing their best to help sort things. One of their "friends" told my one son that he should sue his brother for his injury....but 
Stuart's values are where they should be but both kids are hurt that
this "friend" would even suggest it. 

I have a rental car and the insurance is sending someone out tomorrow to assess the damage to the car.......from what the kids told me it will most likely 
be written off.

So today is sorted out and tomorrow and we will just go from there.

Hope everyone is having a good start to the week. They are calling for 20 degree temperatures for the next two days wow!

Marc, how is it out there? You get winter before we do don't you? I think I read somewhere that they expect a milder winter this year????


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you would be living in NL's second largest city. St.John's is just over 100,000 people, but the outer suburbs are another 50,000+. Very big by NL standards.


I thought NL's largest city was Fort McMurray or Yellowknife  

I know it's a sad, unfunny joke, but I couldn't resist. Recruiters from where I worked traveled to St. John's and hired several people and moved them here to work. Most of them moved back to NL as soon as their commitment was up. While they were here, they kept us entertained with their story-telling.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. I have been getting more people telling me that they heard me on CBC yesterday evening. I wish I had more time to really get into all that I wanted to say. Such is Life.

Yes, St.John's is very quiet compared to many cities in which I have lived. I live right in the heart of St.John's, but don't get a great deal of urban noise, which is comforting. Of course, with seven barking doxies at times, things can get a bit loud.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, how is it out there? You get winter before we do don't you? I think I read somewhere that they expect a milder winter this year????"

Yes, we got about 1/2 an inch of snow overnight, but by morning, it was mostly gone. I don't want to see anymore snow until Christmas eve, and then only for my wife's sake. However, Environment Canada has warned the city of St.John's and the province that we can expect a harder winter than then winter of 2000/01 in which we received just over 21 feet of snow from late Nov. until mid-May. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I received an email from you about some sort of relaxation therapy, but there was nothing in the email. A new doxie mantra???


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, no, St.John's is our largest city, with Corner Brook and its 30,000 people the second largest city in NL. Mount Pearl is just outside of St.John's with 25,000 people, and there are about 15,000 throughout Conception Bay South and Paradise. Things are getting congested here in this area of NL.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Glad things are sorted out with the car, Jeanne, at least for the moment. I've had a couple of (minor) accidents in my life, and my ex-husband has had one major one (car totalled, no one hurt) and once the relief that everyone is okay is over, the headache of trying to sort out the repairs and insurance begins. It's a pain in the butt, but what can you do?

One thing I've noticed about many Newfoundlanders in Toronto--they often rent, even if they've been here for decades. Why? Because they intend to go back home one day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Yes, many Newfoundlanders are like homing pigeons. Eventually, many want to come back here to NL. Not having been born here, I have no such urge ................ nor do I want to go back to NYC. When we retire, my wife and I would like a bit of land in the Annapolis Valley in NS. She wants to raise doxies.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon everyone. 

I'll just grab a cup of coffee if I may... not a bad day here, about 10º sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How are you this fine day?


----------



## Dreambird

Quite well thanks, Marc...


----------



## Dr.G.

That's good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Mrs. Dunham, wherever you are. You raised your grandson well. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have our election day breakfast this morning. Enjoy your Obama omlette with your McCain homefries. Tea and coffee are on the house today until we have a winner declared. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. Thanks for the hearty breakfast. It will help me through a long day of watching election results.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I will be watching starting at about 830PM my time, which is when some of the polls close in a few states in the east. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Whatever happens, it will be a long night Marc. And a half hour longer in NL.


----------



## mapsgirl

I had to laugh this morning while listening to the radio. They were discussing how the election is going to be on almost all the channels on TV. But guess what else is on?? Dazed and Confused!! They were joking how you can appropriately flip between CNN and the movie. How true.

I'm curious to see how the election turns out. Really not much else to watch so how can you not watch it? :lmao: 

I just wish I had figured out sooner that I could have voted.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. Quick pop in and out. 

Don't watch tv (I don't even get any stations, I only watch the occaisional DVD movie) so I guess I will hear about the elections on the radio.

Welcome Mapgirl to the Shang!


----------



## SINC

Hey mapsgirl, we meet again. We've kinda been chasing each other around the board this morning. 

Welcome to our sanctuary.


----------



## mapsgirl

SINC said:


> Hey mapsgirl, we meet again. We've kinda been chasing each other around the board this morning.
> 
> Welcome to our sanctuary.


Maybe you could check out my post in the troubleshooting forum.


----------



## SINC

mapsgirl said:


> Maybe you could check out my post in the troubleshooting forum.


I’m no media expert mapsgirl, but if you want WMV to play nice with your Mac, two items are essential:

Flip4Mac WMV Products

Perian - The swiss-army knife of QuickTime® components

Hope that helps.


----------



## mapsgirl

I responded to your suggestion, but I did it over in the tech forum. (Didn't want to hijack this thread)


----------



## SINC

Nothing hijacks The Shang mapsgirl. 

By the way, we go by our real first names here. I'm Don.


----------



## mapsgirl

okay...cool. thanks!

I'm Wendy.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. the weatherman gypped us again. Said it was going to be sunny and mild for the next three days but now he's telling us rain for the next three days. Still mild tho' so I guess that's the best we can hope for.

Welcome to the "shang" Wendy. Can you give us idea where you live?

Ahh, the coffee is ready now. enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Bob.

I asked Wendy where she lived in the weather thread. She calls Oakville home.

Nice to see you back posting here again. Maybe we;ll get a chance to share a coffee in the Okanagan again next summer?


----------



## mapsgirl

I fixed my profile.



<------ I live there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Bob and Jeanne. Welcome, Wendy. My name is Marc, of the Cafe Chez Marc. Did anyone explain to you our doxie-friendly policy?


----------



## mapsgirl

Dr.G. said:


> Did anyone explain to you our doxie-friendly policy?


Since I don't know what that is, I'd have to say No.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dachshunds (aka doxies) are the dogs that guard the Cafe Chez Marc, especially the upstairs lounge where all of our regulars go.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Dachshunds (aka doxies) are the dogs that guard the Cafe Chez Marc, especially the upstairs lounge where all of our regulars go.


Not only do the doxies guard the lounge, they are available to provide comfort and support on a moments notice. They deliver chicken soup to the ailing, find lost items, curl up with anyone who's lonely or depressed and the list goes on.........

Nice to meet you Wendy. You'll like it here, but if you see a sticky bun tucked in behind the heart-healthy stuff, it's mine, so don't make me send the doxy apprehension squad after you  

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Not only do the doxies guard the lounge, they are available to provide comfort and support on a moments notice. They deliver chicken soup to the ailing, find lost items, curl up with anyone who's lonely or depressed and the list goes on........." Very true, Margaret.


----------



## Sonal

Welcome Wendy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon/evening all... 

Welcome Wendy... my sister's name is Wendy...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How are you this evening?


----------



## Dreambird

Hi Marc... me?... trying to make sense of CNN...


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN is being cautious tonight. We shall see.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Morning Bob.
> 
> I asked Wendy where she lived in the weather thread. She calls Oakville home.
> 
> Nice to see you back posting here again. Maybe we;ll get a chance to share a coffee in the Okanagan again next summer?


Don, you won't be meeting anyone in the Okanagan unless they fix the road. Hwy 97 is closed indefinitely. I was talking to my mother the other night and apparently there is a very large crevice in the mountains from all the blasting. They have had to rescue animals that have fallen in it. Apparently they are worried that the hill is going to come crashing down and bury all the houses below Summerland. They said it may take from 1-6 months to make the roadway safe. A 45 minute trip from Penticton to Kelowna is now taking 5-6 hours


----------



## medic03

Welcome to our little niche in the world Wendy.


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don, you won't be meeting anyone in the Okanagan unless they fix the road. Hwy 97 is closed indefinitely. I was talking to my mother the other night and apparently there is a very large crevice in the mountains from all the blasting. They have had to rescue animals that have fallen in it. Apparently they are worried that the hill is going to come crashing down and bury all the houses below Summerland. They said it may take from 1-6 months to make the roadway safe. A 45 minute trip from Penticton to Kelowna is now taking 5-6 hours


'Tis a long way round to be sure Treena, but one can get to Oliver from Alberta via the south through Crowsnest Pass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is 1220AM here in St.John's as I await the results of the US election. Anyone for tea or coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

"our little niche in the world". I like that phrase, Treena.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to pull the pin from ehMacLand to watch the election returns from the west coast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Obama wins. You heard it hear first. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning.

Guess everyone slept in after watching the elections..........I can't get any channels so I didn't find out the result until this morning. I haven't followed
it so no opinions or comments from this quarter as I don't know enough about
it to make an honest one.

I watched a dvd called College Road Trip, a Disney movie, and it was really quite good, about an over protective father and a daughter who wants to go to college 700 miles away instead of the one 40 miles away her father wants her to go to.
He has a problem accepting the fact his little girl is growing up.

The appraiser says the car is totalled so I shall find out what kind of settlement I get today I guess. Hopefully enough to put another car on the road and to settle the rest of my son's debt on the totalled car.

Starting the coffee and tea and leaving some sticky buns and danishes on the counter along with some fresh fruit...........I swiped most of the strawberries, sorry, I have a real weakness for those...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Thanks for the coffee. I need it this morning.

My son, every so often, hints about going to another university outside of NL. Still, since he can walk to Memorial in about 10 minutes, he stays put. 

Sorry to hear of the car. Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne, Marc.

I watched that same movie on TV recently Jeanne and enjoyed it.

There is much optimism among our neighbours to the south this morning, and that's a good thing.

I finished the site early this morning, so the rest of the day is mine. Except of course for the time I will have to spend at the doctor's office this afternoon for my three month check up.


----------



## mapsgirl

Morning all. 4 hours sleep is just a nap. Ugh... so wish I could go back to sleep.

I'm excited about the results. I just hope that all the talk about assassination attempts is a bunch of BS. They need change and I still can't get over that people are still hung up on colour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good luck with your checkup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Wendy. How are you today?


----------



## mapsgirl

It's going to take me a bit to remember everyone's real names.

I'm good. Just tired.

You?


----------



## SINC

Dr. G. = Marc
Cameo = Jeanne
Medic03 = Treena
Mleh = Elaine
Bolor = Bob
Max Power = Warren
Overkill = Steve
Carex = Scott
Screature = Steve
Winwintoo = Margaret
MazterCBlazter = Garett
SINC = Don

I may have missed a couple, but others will soon correct that Wendy.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for the sticky buns Jeanne!!

I hope you do well with your car negotiations. When my car was totaled a few years ago, the insurance company offered me some ridiculous low-ball value for it, but I knew an auto-body guy wanted it and I suspected that he was in cahoots with the insurance company appraiser. I asked around and found a mediator who got me twice the original offer, plus I was able to buy back the salvage and he found me a different body shop that put my car back together and I still had money left over.

re: the US election, I might renew my passport now  

Margaret


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amen, Garett. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Where were you born?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Wendy. I am tired, but overjoyed and hopeful because of last night's election victory for Obama .................. and America. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wendy, the names of the people are easy here in The Shang. Now, getting to know the names of the doxies is difficult. There are Rootie, Daisy, Casey, Rosie, Fanny, Abby, Jack, Gracie and little Bridgett.


----------



## mapsgirl

Oh, I'm done for now. :lmao: Is there an unwritten rule about Mac users and doxies??


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Is there an unwritten rule about Mac users and doxies??" Yes, Wendy, it's in the charter of The Shang. The Woz has mini-doxies, so there is a connection between Macs and dachshunds.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Quite relieved that the Republicans didn't win. Hopeful that under Obama things in the USA and the world will start to move in a positive direction." Amen, brother. I hear you. Keep the Faith.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Margaret. Where were you born?


I was born in Canada, but I have relatives in the US who want me to come down to visit. My excuse has been that I didn't have a passport. The truth was that I had become disenchanted with the place and needed an excuse to stay away.

Now, hopefully things will be different and I will once again enjoy going south.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## mapsgirl

Dr.G. said:


> "Is there an unwritten rule about Mac users and doxies??" Yes, Wendy, it's in the charter of The Shang. The Woz has mini-doxies, so there is a connection between Macs and dachshunds.


small Mac = Mac mini 

so 

mini-doxies = Dox mini ?


----------



## MaxPower

The election last night was quite a victory for Obama. His approach for change is quite revolutionary. I hope he succeeds in his plan. However, there is a part of me that can't get over the fact that when he speaks, it seems like he is trying to sell me a used car.

Hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon everyone, slightly bleary-eyed today...


----------



## Dr.G.

I see, Margaret. I thought you were talking about getting a US passport.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I hope all of your Doxies aren't Republicans. 

They ain't from Georgia or anything now are they?"

Garett, Rootie, Daisy, Jack and Abby were born in Chicago, IL, and their breeder was a true Democrat. The rest were born here and we are Democrats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wendy, now you have it correct. Woz was always making suggestions to Steve Jobs, who, sadly, rejected them out of hand.

For example ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. I too need a nap. Still, it was worth staying up to see Obama's speech live.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am exhausted from staying up late last night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> The election last night was quite a victory for Obama. His approach for change is quite revolutionary. I hope he succeeds in his plan. However, there is a part of me that can't get over the fact that when he speaks, it seems like he is trying to sell me a used car.
> 
> Hopefully I am wrong.


My thoughts exactly.

Too smooth, too glib, too Martin Luther Kingish.

King he ain't and hope and change he ain't either.

At least not yet.

We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

Yes, I thought it was an inspiring speech, I certainly did enjoy seeing so many happy people in one place in America for a change! 

I sincerely hope Obama will fair well, my only caution would be that he is afterall only the president, not a miracle worker! There is so much to be done... here's to President Elect Obama putting a good sized "dent" in all that.

G'Nite Marc...




Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Diane. I too need a nap. Still, it was worth staying up to see Obama's speech live.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Nite everyone... :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine breakfast awaits any and all who are now awake. Enjoy. Of course, fresh tea and coffee are brewed for you delight as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A fine start to the day in that I have finished my duties for the day. Now, what to do?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. You could come and help me rake leaves and mow the lawn for the last time this year.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that sounds like a fine idea, but first I have a date to reunite myself with my pillow for a couple more hours. Got up at 3:30, so I need a few more winks.


----------



## Dr.G.

(CNN) -- Barack Obama's two daughters had another reason to high-five their dad's election to the presidency Tuesday night: they're getting a puppy.

"Sasha and Malia," Obama said in his victory speech at Chicago's Grant Park, "I love you both so much, and you have earned the new puppy that's coming with us to the White House."

"Richard Nixon -- running for vice president and accused of accepting illegal campaign contributions -- successfully defended himself in his famous "Checkers Speech."

The only gift he ever accepted was "a little cocker spaniel dog" that his daughter named Checkers, Nixon said.

"And I just want to say this, right now, that regardless of what they say about it, we are going to keep it," he added."



We are going to send the Obama family a doxie puppy. We have selected little Huck to go and serve his country (his mom was born in Chicago). He is a bit nervous at being the "first dog" for the first family, but his uncle Jack has given him some advice as to how to deal with the fame. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, there are still leaves on the trees, so there will be more leaves to rake comes the weekend.


----------



## Cameo

Morning. Hope everyone is healthy and happy.

I have just about decided that maybe I *won't* hide under my bed and never come out as first decided at the beginning of this week. 

Another warm sunny day, but the last according to the weather. Rainy weekend.
Maybe I shall paint my trim in the house and start on the pantry.

Should hopefully have a car on the road by next tuesday if all goes as it should.
Pick up my settlement from the car tomorrow and can't do much over the weekend. Insurance company extended the rental until tomorrow which they didn't have to do as I accepted the settlement yesterday - but I guess being with a company for almost 30 years has some benefits. They have so far been very good and cooperative so far. Course it is probably on record that I have fought with them before too......

Work has been busy and hoping they make their decision here before the next two weeks are up or I will be unemployed again. I haven't had any responses from my resume so have to relook at that again and see what is wrong...........or maybe it is just the economy. Most of the jobs are in Guelph and that is too far for me to go. I commuted to Toronto for a year and that was a killer with the gas prices at that time.............don't want to think about what that would cost now.

Even grown up kids can be clingy. My son is hugging me every time I turn around and the other one is calling me three or four times a day. This really shook them up. We went down to pick up the plates from the car and wow.........the sight of it shook me up. I had the shakes last Saturday from nerves and glad I didn't see it then.

Marc, give each one of the doxies a kiss on the top of the head and a puppy hugs for me. 

Don - hope the weather there is still good.

Margaret, Wendy, Warren, Garett, everyone else.........have a great day, I better get to work here.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, give each one of the doxies a kiss on the top of the head and a puppy hugs for me. " I shall, Jeanne. Remember your doxie mantra in these difficult times. Paix.


----------



## mapsgirl

Since you're not hiding under your bed, can I? I'm tired and I need to just get away. Is it wrong to want 2 seconds for me??

Okay...whine done.

Jeanie - Glad the car stuff is getting worked out! I never did see my car after my collision. My hubby picked up my plates and took pics of the car. I have looked at the pics, but it took me well over 2 years to do it.

Don & Marc - Good morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Wendy. Remember, under every bed is a doxie puppy to bring you comfort.


----------



## mapsgirl

Marc - Nothing like a little wet nose to make you feel better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wendy, little Bridget has the wettest nose of all of our doxies. She is also the cutest.


----------



## Cameo

Underneath the bed gets kind of dusty after awhile, it really is best left to the bunnies and cats. If you want to get away for awhile you could always visit
Sheffield, ON - it is only about 1 1/2 hrs from you Wendy. It is definately NOT wrong to want 2 seconds for you......you should have at least 3  

Feel free to whine here anytime...........I always let loose here and feel better afterwards.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought that here only doxie puppies whine? Adults comfort each other, cry together, laugh together and share our burdens to lighten the load.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's hoping the Obama family selects a doxie rather than a beagle as the First Dog. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Nite Marc... sleep tight!

Good evening everyone else...


----------



## SINC

Evening Diane. But sadly it is time for me to go to bed. I got up today at 3:30 a.m. and never did catch a snooze. I'm done. Night all.


----------



## Dreambird

Sleep tight Don... I'll be poking around for a bit yet...


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee is being served along with the TGIF fruit platter, bagels, waffles and real maple syrup.

Enjoy. Me? I'm headed back to bed.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Don. Thanks for Breakfast.

I'm home with the kids today as it is a PD Day and my wife is off to Toronto to inspect some bottles she is getting silkscreened for some new products she is launching.

Tomorrow I have a conference in Toronto that I don't want to go to, but if I don't it could be career suicide. I've been working contracts and part time . My boss is trying desperately to find me something full time and permanent. She is even going to the lengths of proposing a new position to her boss to create just for me. So this conference is a chance for me to meet the upper echelon and market myself.

So I'll just be heading through the cafe's drive through tomorrow as I fly out of the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the breakfast. Sleep tight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Good luck with the new position.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Warren, I will be thinking of you and crossing my fingers..........I am in the same position as you and I know how hard it is when life is unstable. I hope you secure something permanent and it sounds like you have someone pulling for you.

G'day Marc, Don et all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Good luck with your job search/car repairs as well.


----------



## MaxPower

My boss is really going to bat for me. My last physiotherapist I worked under called her to tell her that she better do everything she can to keep me because it would be a mistake to loose me to the competition.

In all of my years, I have never had anyone fight for me like that before. It's quite a feeling.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is very good support, Warren. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dreambird

Good evening everyone... 

Best of luck Warren, sounds like you have great support!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A "Good Luck Bridget" breakfast awaits all of you. Today, with a bit of luck, Bridget might become a CKC Champion. She is in a show at 10AM. So, this is a good luck breakfast, followed by, hopefully, a CKC Celebration lunch. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/reveille.mp3


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. However, I think it is just the two of us awake at this hour, and people do not like to be gotten up with the sounds of reveille.

Good morning to you as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I just thought it might be different to wake the gang up with a bit of a start to get them going for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is something most people shudder to think about, especially on a Saturday morning.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Other than a painfully sore back the last two days, not bad at all Marc. I have not had a back ache in a very long time, but yesterday and today were a bit uncomfortable.

A Tylenol 3 will help which I will take before I begin any walking about today. The doctor gives me these pain killers, 30 at a time but I try not to use them much. I still have over 20 left from the bottle he gave me last April so I have only taken about one per month.

When one takes 11 pills every day for the past eight years, one tries not to make it 12 unless it is necessary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your back, Don. 11 pills is a great many, but if it helps, then more power to you.


----------



## medic03

grmmmmp mornin, I woke up to a loud trumpet this morning. What's going on??? Guess I will grab a cup of coffee and make my way in to work a BIT EARLY!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Yes, bugle music is a bit much early in the morning.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Was that Radar on trumpet??

That lad needs lessons. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Yes, it was a bit loud.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. It is nice to be back home after a long trip out east for business more than pleasure. Sleeping in my own bed has never felt better!

I see that I have a lot of reading to catch up on here.....large pot of coffee will be needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Sounds like you could use some of our special blend of coffee (aka Rocket fuel).


----------



## overkill

That would do just fine Marc, thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, mon ami.

Getting our supply of Bolor Special hot chocolate ready. This is to be a long and cold winter for most of Canada. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> Morning Bob.
> 
> 
> Nice to see you back posting here again. Maybe we;ll get a chance to share a coffee in the Okanagan again next summer?


Nothing would please me more than to share another coffee with you. At moment, we are not planning a trip west this year although I do miss that little one:love2: Whe she whispered in my ear last Sept "I Love you grandpa" it melted my heart 

It took me a while to catch up. We had a spate of mild weather here that gave me the chance to (almost) finish winter preparations like covering the shrubs, rearranging the shed to move the summer stuff in the back, clean up the last bit of leaves, etc. We're to get some snow the next few days so I'm hoping one or two nice days to complete the job.

Glad to hear your car troubles are coming to an end Jeanne. Now if we could just get your job situation straightened out ( and Warren's too) we'll all breathe a little easier. Of course Margaret is also looking for something too so we'll include her wishes in our prayers too.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Marc, if you do have a litter coming up, could you do something such as this???

It would be something for all of us to see.

http://cdn1.ustream.tv/swf/4/viewer.45.swf?cid=317016


----------



## iJohnHenry

Something for the Dachshund-lovers in the crowd.

YouTube - Jerry needs no help playing with his ball.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. I am getting in a new batch of Bolor Special for us all this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, here are the pups at just short of 3 weeks (in the video clip). They were a few days old in the picture.

YouTube - Harbour Deep Dachshie Pups

http://www.ehmac.ca/attachments/eve...acdaddy-thread-deleted-2007_0601fanny0013.jpg

They are playful as they get a bit older.

YouTube - Puppies at Play


----------



## Dr.G.

John, smart doxie ................ smart owner. Our doxies just sat and looked at tennis balls.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. You shall be up tomorrow before me I think. We shall see. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Time to rise and shine. Tea. coffee and the Heart's Desire Buffet are now being served.

I guess you were right in your prediction Marc. I was indeed up before you this fine Sunday morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Don. Thanks for breakfast and coffee. I'll wait until more folks come into the cafe this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the brunch. I have been outside with the doxies trying to reclaim my piles of leaves for mulching .............. but with no success.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. This makes three of us now.


----------



## winwintoo

Morning all. Thanks for the good wishes regarding my job situation - I've decided to make do with my current sources of income because any jobs that were available and that I could do would end up costing me in other areas. I'm doing well without going out to work and my doctor advises me not to work so will let the employment situation slide into memory  

Some of you might remember my oldest grandson - I've asked for advice about him from time to time - he has found employment in the oil-fields and I talked to him yesterday. He sounds ecstatic! Who knew. It just took the right job offer and he seems to be on a new path. I never stopped believing he was good at heart and even with all his troubles, he's landed on his feet.

Hope everyone has a good day, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, I seem to recall that you used to work with crafts. Beading maybe? At any rate, could you not try to set up an online business offering finished items for sale to supplement your income?

Since you are good at both crafts and computers this should be a breeze for you to try. Just a thought, but I wanted to toss it out there.

My site has begun to provide me with a small income that supplements my pension and actually makes quite a difference in disposable dollars per month. All of this came about by accident in my case, but I have worked hard at developing it further.

Also I forgot to leave you out your sticky bun this morning, so here you go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Kudos to your son.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Don, thanks for the sticky bun - that looks delicious!

I have thought of setting up an on-line place to sell finished crafts, but the problem is delivery. Postage rates are astronomical. Also, there is so much competition in that area and the crafts that I do are pretty labour intensive and time consuming so the returns are not very good. 

I'm percolating an idea for a site to share ideas and point to other sites though and that might be a better way to go. 

I do make some crafts for a stall in the craft mall in Moose Jaw and that keeps me busy and provides spending money. 

The one wise investment I made before I left work was a lifetime supply of crafting raw materials  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about courage. 

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning all... too early today!  




SINC said:


> Margaret, I seem to recall that you used to work with crafts. Beading maybe? At any rate, could you not try to set up an online business offering finished items for sale to supplement your income?


Margaret... Don, may have an idea there... I have an online shop through CafePress but that is for where you provide artwork which is applied to merchandise they supply, which you can then sell at a mark-up.

However there is this place: Etsy :: Your place to buy and sell all things handmade which may be more suited to your situation, I'm not sure as I've just looked it over a couple of times but it appears they sells the products that people produce and supply to them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A foggy evening is slowly creeping upon us today.


----------



## SINC

In a half hour I am off to a friend's home to set up his brand new iMac and transfer the files from his G4 Mac Mini via Target mode.

Shouldn't take me much more than an hour, then it's home to do some work on my other friend's PC which I erased and reinstalled XP Pro since it was jammed with malware.

I still have to set up an adapter from USB to serial port so he can access some of his peripherals.

After all that, it will be beer time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. Remember, transfer first ............. beer second.


----------



## Bolor

G'day all. Well, we got up to an inch or two of wet snow this morning. So much for the nice weather. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Sorry to hear about the snow. We have 10C and thick fog at nearly 7PM. Nothing to shovel ....................... yet.


----------



## winwintoo

Dreambird said:


> Good morning all... too early today!
> Margaret... Don, may have an idea there... I have an online shop through CafePress but that is for where you provide artwork which is applied to merchandise they supply, which you can then sell at a mark-up.
> 
> However there is this place: Etsy :: Your place to buy and sell all things handmade which may be more suited to your situation, I'm not sure as I've just looked it over a couple of times but it appears they sells the products that people produce and supply to them.


Hi, I have spent quite a bit of time perusing Etsy and have an account there. The problem is that postage is very expensive and everything is on spec so I'm out the cost of material if an item doesn't sell, not to mention the time it takes to make the kind of beading I do. It takes many hours to make one bracelet but there isn't a market for $300 bracelets  

Well, there is a market for $300 bracelets, but the things I make don't fall into that category.

I've also looked at Cafe Press - I'll give them another look and see what I can come up with.

Might just go with a beading blog and lots of Google ad words.

Thanks for the suggestions.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, there is also dachshund breeding. There was a time when the herds of bison on the prairies were matched by roaming dachshunds. Sadly, as the bison were killed off, the doxies ran away.


----------



## iJohnHenry

And changed into what you know them to be today ... prairie dogs. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"And changed into what you know them to be today ... prairie dogs." Good one, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.

Just noticed The Shang rolled over 3/4 of a million views.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A heart-friendly Monday breakfast awaits any and all who are awake at this hour. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Just noticed The Shang rolled over 3/4 of a million views." Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's shoot for a million views, folks. Bring a friend to the Shang, and have them bring a friend, and have them bring a friend, and have them .............................


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Just finished updating my site and now can finish some writing for tomorrow's content.

Then it is off to a friend's house to finish the installation process for his new iMac. He bought it from Best Buy and they tried to update it to Leopard and failed miserably as the system was corrupt and would not run.

I repeated the process after erasing the HD and then migrated his content over from his Mac Mini which took over three hours. Today I will return to bring all programs up to date to OS 10.5.5.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C outside right now. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

That certainly beats our weather Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

That is a bit nippy, Don.


----------



## SINC

Out here, we call it "nipply", Marc.


----------



## winwintoo

Two friends have called to tell me to stay home today. Who knew that cars could motor sideways as well as forward and reverse   

Good day to make borscht. I'll leave some in the fridge.

Margaret


----------



## Bolor

We are currently @-2 with a wind chill of -6. High of zero for the next couple of days then moving up to +8 later this week.

Oh well, can't do much about the weather except complain. At least Marc is getting a break


----------



## Cameo

G'day all.


Nippy here too. -1 this morning with white stuff scattered all over the car........not much but a reminder of what is to come.

Margaret...........try selling a bracelet for $300.00 - you never know. Some people realize just how much work is put into these and some people will pay just because the price is high. I know your stuff is beautiful, much more so then some of the things I see for sale, classified as art and selling for astronomical prices. Can't hurt to try and maybe you will be surprised. With the internet you are hitting all sorts of markets so not limited to selling something expensive in an economically hurt commuty. 

An uneventful weekend so I am happy.........

Take care all


----------



## SINC

Good of you to encourage Margaret, Jeanne and I think you're right.

You never know who, with how much money, is reading about your piece and can easily fall in love with it and cough up the $300.

It has happened before and it will surely happen again.


----------



## winwintoo

This is why people told me to stay home this morning. Freezing rain.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I think I know why that expression has meaning out your way.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is getting ready to set. Still 14C and sunny blue skies. A great many people were out golfing today since it got up to 17C with sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

I brought out my snowblower to take it on a trial run to make sure it is ready for winter. My neighbors thought I was crazy until I told them that the Canadian Farmer's Almanac has predicted snow for St. John's within the next week or so. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

I moved the snowblower from the shed to the garage a couple of weekends ago. I should fire it up tomorrow to see if she still runs.


----------



## Dr.G.

A good idea, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I sent you the first batch of this year's Bolor Special. I am trying a new blend, so this is the New Bolor Special.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful night still, 9C and a nearly full moon shining brightly overhead.


----------



## MaxPower

Margaret, have you ever considered either one of these for your ecommerce?

Yahoo! Merchant Solutions: Everything you Need for an Ecommerce Business

ProStores

BTW, how did you ever make out with your Photoshopping of my photos?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

And to those who gave their last full measure of devotion so that we could have the freedom to share our tears and laughter, hopes and joys here in The Shang, I say "Merci et paix, mes amis".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> And to those who gave their last full measure of devotion so that we could have the freedom to share our tears and laughter, hopes and joys here in The Shang, I say "Merci et paix, mes amis".


It appears that MacDoc does not share that feeling Marc. Check your Lest We Forget thread. He dumped all over vets tonight. Grrrrrrr. I hope many, many people dump all over him for this.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> It appears that MacDoc does not share that feeling Marc. Check your Lest We Forget thread. He dumped all over vets tonight. Grrrrrrr. I hope many, many people dump all over him for this.


This is why I simply choose to ignore his posts. I learned this a long time ago on Magic after getting "into it" with him after asking him how the view was from his high horse, so I pretty much ignore most of his posts. Works pretty well.


----------



## Cameo

He jumped all over the vets? Pathetic. I have an opinion, but it would certainly spark a fire so maybe I will just keep it to myself and not infect our lovely Shang with it.

(zips lip VERY tightly....)

Hope everyone has a great Remembrance day. I need to go find the one video I really like for this day. If I find it I will post it.


----------



## Cameo

A Pittance of Time - Home

Click on the watch video. You all know this one, it is worth watching every Remembrance day. Too bad I don't have sound on my machine here at work.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. 

Good choice for today Jeanne. I used that video on my site this morning too.


----------



## SINC

OK, everyone shield their eyes now for this, taken just a few minutes ago:


----------



## mapsgirl

Ack...snow!


----------



## Bolor

Marc, Thanks for the new blend of Bolor special ... delish!

Don, That's about what it looks like here. Going to warm up a bit (above 0) over the next couple of days so I can finish covering the trees.
Still haven't put up outside decorations yet. I'm wondering if the extra cost of the new LED lights is worth it. I already have the old style (7 watts / light) I'd like a little faster payback time than 3 years.


----------



## SINC

I quit putting up outside lights about five years back, Bob. Well, other than a single LED string I hang on the Shubert Cherry tree in the front yard. I put them up with a pole with a hook on the end and take them down the same way. No ladders, no climbing.

I then put the tree with its lights in the centre of the front room window and call my part done.


----------



## Cameo

We are on the same wavelength today Sinc. I just got a moment to read through your website - I posted that one from London as a separate thread as 
I received it in an email this morning. I hope people read it and think.


----------



## iJohnHenry

SINC said:


> OK, everyone shield their eyes now for this, taken just a few minutes ago:


A nice desk-top, until Marc comes up with something disastrous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all.

Went to the War Memorial here in St.John's this morning. It always moves me to tears. 

This year, NL's Premier, Danny Williams, dedicated a special plaque to those from NL who have served and died in Afghanistan. This was especially appropriate, in that of the 97 Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan over the last six years 17 were from NL. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is that a picture taken today???


----------



## Dr.G.

John, disaster is in the eye of the beholder. This was from a 58cm storm ............ which was followed by a 43cm storm the next day. The snow drifted up to my son's second floor window.


----------



## SINC

Marc, yes that picture was take this morning around 9:00 a.m. :-(


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> John, disaster is in the eye of the beholder. This was from a 58cm storm ............ which was followed by a 43cm storm the next day. The snow drifted up to my son's second floor window.


I'm looking for current pics, Marc.

I'll wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, at least you folks get lots of sun to take away the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, I can wait as well for the snow for this winter. We are being told to expect snow in the next week or so, and thus an early winter ........... and to expect it to last until May or even June, and thus, a late winter as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, our Bolor Special is great this year. I hope everyone enjoys it. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Bon chance on the job situation. Paix.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Is any of the Bolor Nouveau still available??

If so, I'd like 3 cases, please.

(Grapes in NL. Who knew??)


----------



## SINC

No, but I'll bet there is some Bolor's Irish Cream kicking around for that special hot chocolate of Bob's.


----------



## SINC

Jeepers, I could hear the echo as I typed that last post. Kinda quiet in here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine "over the hump day" breakfast is ready for any and all who hunger, and some fresh tea anc coffee is brewing for those who thirst. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, the Bolor Special is our special blend of hot chocolate. Bob lives in Timmins, and gets some of the most severe cold temps here in ehMacLand. So, this was made just for him, but can be obtained by any and all who need some winter's warmth.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning, with 7C temps and blue skies at 9AM.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, we are seeing the same temperatures around the GTA right now. Some rain to meet us later apparently.

How I miss the bright sun rising early in the morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

-1 with freezing rain has caused havoc as roads have turned into skating rinks in Edmonton this morning with many collisons and one 11 car pile up on the Henday freeway.


----------



## Cameo

Boss is in a meeting so I can sneak on and say helloooooooo


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Still 7C here with some sun and some light drizzle. On and off all afternoon we are told.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that sounds like our sort of situation here in St.John's for much of the winter. I just leave my car in the driveway on days like that and don't venture far from home. I feel for those who have to go out on these sorts of roads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. What is the job situation today for you?


----------



## MaxPower

I applied for a few jobs yesterday and received a call from one of them this morning. I go in tomorrow afternoon and I will see what it is all about. If the pay is right, I may consider it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Warren. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all,
Long time no chat. It has certainly been a while. My apologies for not checking in lately. Had a few business and personal issues to deal with, as a result have not been around the computer much.
Hopefully you will allow me to return. Gosh I feel like the prodigal son coming back home.
Any way I have a lot of catch up to do reading all the past posts. It may take a while.
Have a great evening.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon soir, Guy. We shall have to have a feast in your honor.

"Blessed is the man
who does not walk in the counsel of the wicked
or stand in the way of sinners
or sit in the seat of mockers."

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

And so ends another night in the Shang.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc,
Good night Don.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea, coffee with bagels and waffles and fruit and real maple syrup are now being served in honour of Guy's return to the fold. Welcome back Guy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee, bagels and fruit. Much appreciated.


----------



## Cameo

Welcome back Guy! Glad to see you here.

Morning all. Rainy here but not too cold. Supposed to get colder from here on though.

Just one more step to getting another car on the road..........my emissions test. I just spent $700.00 at the mechanics and now only worried about surprises from this test. Hopefully it just passes and I can get this last adventure past me.

Looking at getting a cell phone again. I haven't had one for almost 4 years and really don't miss it much - except for times when I am having car trouble or need 
to check if we still need something at home. So for those situations I am thinking this may be a necessity. I have noticed there are very very few telephone booths in our area.


Have a great day all

Jeanne


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne.

If you didn't miss your cell phone, you might want to consider a "pay and talk" option to save a few bucks.

You just buy a prepaid card and enter the number in the phone and you get so many minutes, depending on the price of the card. I think they start at $10.

No monthly rates, or wasted minutes and just pick up a card when you run out. 

That way you have a phone for emergencies without a monthly bill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Hopefully, this will be the start of some good karma for you. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Actually, I found out that I can go on a monthly plan without a contract if I buy a phone outright. Beginning plans start at $15.00 a month. I would end up paying this a month for a card anyhow and this way I don't have to remember to buy one (I am really bad with things like that!). I understand that your monthly minutes don't roll over into the next month so then I wouldn't have to worry about paying for something that I didn't even use. I can change the plan anytime without penalty and if I decide to quit and sell the phone then they only ask for a months notice........this gets their billing sorted out I guess. It is the contract I am so totally against - I don't care to be locked into anything I may not want for three years..............and if this doesn't work, then I can simply have my phone converted to a pay as you go and still do it that way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Aliant, here in NL, has a variety of plans for cellphones, none of which work for me. Thus, I don't have a cell phone.

Still, Jeanne, your plan seems to be workable for you. Bon chance.


----------



## Bolor

Hi Jeanne

I also have little need for a cell phone but my kids insisted I get one for traveling. Of course, a lot of places here don't have coverage anyway but they are happy with us having a plan.

I have the "pay as you go" plan with Rogers and they have a number of options. The one I chose was $100 for a year or 120 minutes for the year. I ended up doing a lot of talking at the end of the year to use up my minutes but for me it is the cheapest option. You have to buy your phone for that one too.

Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. How are you this fine evening?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Bon chance. Paix.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thank you for the welcome ladies and gentlemen, great to be back. Sorry I was not able to check in earlier today, very crazy morning, had an early meeting trying to pick up more winter contracts as I am getting pretty desperate. My neighbor where I have my shop keeps blocking my my shop door and I had no way of getting my work trailer out. When i approached him in regards to this we almost exchanged blows. Not a situation that I enjoy being in. Any way just got back from checking several sites that I need to bid on. So ends another Crazzzy day.
Have a great night all and talk to you tomorrow .


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Breaky is ready for all those who would like to indulge.
We have freshly made jams, with warm croissants, eggs benedict, made to order omelets,fresh fruit salad,home baked peach pie and an assortment of cereals.
Enjoy and make sure you have a great friday.
I am off early this morning, so we will talk to you this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the breakfast. That was quite the spread. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Guy, Marc, thanks for breakfast.

Just finished my site and now can relax with a fresh coffee. 

I am off to lunch today with one of my best pals. Haven't seen him for two months as he was away on a trip for their 45th wedding anniversary.

Should be fun hearing all about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good time, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

445PM and a nice sunset is off to the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thought I would share this with my Shang family. I fear that if I put it into the general threads, it will be blasted. I have lived in St.John's, NL since July, 1977. I have seen the ups and downs in the economy, but it is nice to know that we can now afford to help out other provinces as they have helped us in the past. 

Enjoy.

YouTube - YES WE HAVE!


----------



## Dreambird

Good evening all... 

It's exactly "freezing" here right now... goose egg, 0º and cloudy. 

This time of year can be so dreary...


----------



## Bolor

check these out guys ...absolutely brilliant
Watch them in order
YouTube - Signature - Britain's Got Talent - Michael Jackson - Full HD
YouTube - Britain's Got Talent - Michael Jackson #2
YouTube - Britain's Got Talent FINAL - Signature (Michael Jackson)


----------



## SINC

First vid is great Bob, but sadly, the link to the other parts two and final do not work.


----------



## iJohnHenry

> This video has been removed due to terms of use violation.


Too bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Diane. -2C at 1215AM here in St.John's. The doxies are wondering what the frost is under their feet. The full moon is brilliant in a clear black sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Only had time to view the first clip, Bob, but I agree with Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Wow, nearly 6:00 a.m. and not a soul in sight. Marc must be enjoying a sleep in on this Saturday Morn.

Oh well, I'll put the tea and coffee on in case anyone shows up early. I will leave breakfast for a more decent hour.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don,
Thanks for coffee this morning. Got a an early day again. Will check in later tonight and see what I missed today.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Have a great day every body.
No reason not to.


----------



## SINC

Morning Guy, nice to know I am not the only one up and at 'em at this hour.


----------



## MaxPower

Don't fret Don. I was up as well.

Thanks for the coffee. Speaking of which a new coffee shop is opening up in town today. I just might have to go in and see what they have to offer.


----------



## Cameo

Hi...........bye................




Have a good one


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Guy, Warren and our own beautiful Jeanne. I have been outside working in the garden. Sunny and 4C so I need to do things to prepare for winter.


----------



## medic03

Morning, it was so nice to sleep in today. It is a gloomy wet day here, supposed to snow tomorrow - that's okay as it is the Santa Claus Parade.I don't think it will matter how old I am I will always love that parade. I think I am going to decorate my place while watching it


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Someone is in the Christmas spirit. Good for you. As for the others, Bug Humbar.


----------



## MaxPower

I've got you all beat. The Christmas shopping is done for the boys and our tree is up. Fa La La La La.


----------



## Dreambird

Good late afternoon all, got coffee?


----------



## SINC

Tree up Warren? Good God it's still 6 weeks to Christmas!

I put ours up Dec. 15 and take it down New Year's Day.

I could not stand to have it up for seven or more weeks. Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Tree up Warren? Good God it's still 6 weeks to Christmas!
> 
> I put ours up Dec. 15 and take it down New Year's Day.
> 
> I could not stand to have it up for seven or more weeks. Different strokes, I guess.


Not by my choice mind you.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have had my Christmas shopping done just before Halloween, but our tree does not go up until just before Christmas eve.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all from the frozen part of the province. We won't get above zero for the foreseeable future. I guess winter is here. Yesterday was mild (+6) so got the outside work finished. I put lights across the front only this year. My wife calls me Scrooge and I say Bah Humbug!


----------



## iJohnHenry

So, if she balks, let her string the rest. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, the new shipment of Bolor Special was sent out your way at about noon my time. There might be a few stops but it shall get to you nice and hot. 7C here with warmer temps on the way.


----------



## SINC

Ahhhhhh, Ann and Crystal are just leaving for Rexall Place to watch the Edmonton Oilers take on the Colorado Avalanche tonight.

That of course means it is just me and that %^&* dog tonight, but he seems in a good mood.

Time to retire to the big easy. That is the big easy chair in my office with an HDTV, my eMac, my MBP, my speakers and sub woofer, my favourite blues iTunes and my portable phone.

I had some sad news this week in that a good friend who used to be publisher of the paper in Penticton has been stricken with cancer at age 56 and it is so far gone that he has been given weeks to live and is in a cancer care facility in Kelowna. Thank the Lord I stopped in to spend an evening with he and his wife when we were in Penticton back in April on the same trip I met Bob (Bolor).

I'm gonna call a few old friends tonight as I sit and listen to the blues within reach of my beer fridge and say hello. One should do that more often as one never knows when your time is up.

Besides, I'm feeling a bit nostalgic tonight and it needs to be done.

Good thing I don't have any phone numbers of Shangers tonight. I could be a real pest as the night wears on.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I hear that SINC, having faced the ogre myself over the last month.

Please, people, stop with the denial!! If you suspect something, act on it. 

Do not wait!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

I went to the new coffee shop in town today assuming that I would pay by debit. Turns out they didn't have debit, didn't take credit, and I had no cash on me. The owner looked at me and said "I know you'll come back, catch me next time." I will do just that.

This is why I love small towns.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good thing I don't have any phone numbers of Shangers tonight. I could be a real pest as the night wears on." Don't hesitate to share your blues here in The Shang with your extended family, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning.

Now. Where's the coffee? I might have to dip into the high octane today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren. I too need something to kick start my Sunday, but I opted for a piping hot Postum this morning. I really enjoy the flavour for a change and do this about twice a month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready for all of you, along with a Sunday brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

God bless you Marc for the fine coffee.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Slept in a bit this morning, boy does that feel good every now and then.
Perfect cup of coffee, great company what else can a guy ask for?
Have an awesome day.
It will only come once and then it is tomorrow.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning, everyone, and thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren, Guy and Sonal. How is everyone this fine Sunday morning?


----------



## SINC

Since you didn't ask, let me say that I am fine too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did you not get my email? I wanted to ask you how you were re your friend and his condition in private.


----------



## MaxPower

Marc, I am doing well. My wife is at the Toronto Mompreneur show today, but is is a bit of a flop with the Toronto Santa Clause parade in full swing. I have the boys today, I coached my son's basketball team today and I'm spending some quality time with the boys. Had a cup of coffee from the coffee shop to make good on my debt.

Life is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I resent my email. Let me know if it reaches you. Maybe there is something wrong with MUN's email server. Merci.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon all... thanks for coffee... 

Don, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. Please take care of yourself!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How are you today?


----------



## Dreambird

I'm well, thanks Marc... just still trying to get used to the time change a little bit I think. It seems too dark and there's now snow staying on the ground.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening everybody,
Hope you all had a wonderful day. I did, got to spend a few hours with Princess Emily this afternoon. Amazing what a 2 month old little girl can do a guy.
Well enjoy the best of what sunday night has to offer.

Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Guy. Yes, infants have a wonder all their own.


----------



## MaxPower

My brother in law once told me the best is when kids are old enough to hug you - and actually mean it.


----------



## SINC

There's nothing in this life like a hug from a loved one or friend, be it male or female. It's pure therapy.


----------



## MaxPower

Agreed.

A simple gesture that is pure therapy.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Agreed
and Amen to that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Amen brothers and sisters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. It is warmer right now with 13C at nearly 11PM than we experienced for most of June. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, brothers and sisters. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep tight.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc and Don,
I as well am retiring for the night.
Adios amigos


----------



## Dr.G.

Hasta luego, mi amigo, Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don-boy.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning everyone! Time to rise and shine. The coffee and tea re on and hot along with sticky buns, bagels and a big platter of fresh fruit this morning.

It's a great day and it's going to be a great week for us all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Was over in the political thread for the past 15 minutes. Thanks for the coffee, bagels and fruit.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don,
Thanks for breakfast.
Good morning Marc. 
yes indeed it is going to be a grand day. Busy morning already, Managed to pick up an extra snow removal contract for the winter, which I desperately needed. I also have a couple more on the go. We just need to agree on a price.
Anyway here on the south side it has started to snow and they are calling for a couple cm by this afternoon. I must get going and look over some of my equipment in order to be ready. Funny how that strange thing called procrastination works.I guess I was having to much fun while the weather was good here.

have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. What sort of equipment do you need to deal with the type of snow you get in Edmonton?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Afternoon Marc,
I use sweeper brooms, 2 stage snow blowers, paddle blowers, back pack blowers, plow blades on a couple of John Deere 445's, 7.5' Western snow plow which is mounted on the front of my 3/4 ton pick up for clearing parking lots.
And of course the greatest piece of high tech equipment ever devised by man........
the trusted 21'' plastic hand shovel 

you see there is that procrastination again. I should have left the house a couple hrs ago. Darn, you gotta hate when that happens.
Now for real I am gone. Talk to you guys tonight.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like equipment for our Nov. and early Dec. snow, or the snow we get in April/May/June. It would not be enough for our real winter snow, which comes from mid-Dec. until late March. You could use your Western snow plow mounted on the front of my 3/4 ton pick up for clearing some of the two car driveways, but you would get stuck trying to do my driveway. The front of our driveway would have a mound of snow well above the height of the plow and about 4-7 feet wide. 

My brother-in-law visited us one January. He lives in Edmonton and his jaw dropped when he asked if he could help me shovel my driveway after the plow came up the road ............ and that was only after a 25cm snowstorm with no major drifting and dry snow. When it is 75cm of drifting snow ........... followed by 1/2 of sleet and then freezing -10C temps, that is when it gets "fun" to try and dig out. Usually on those days, St.John's is closed down for half a day or a full day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Success ............ This just in from CBC.com, but I had to wait until it was announced before I could share the news.

"The Canada-Newfoundland and Labrador Offshore Petroleum Board announced successful bids on five separate areas.

By far, the most significant bid is a partnership between Petro-Canada, Statoil Hydro Canada Ltd. and Doxie Drilling (a subsidiary of PSMSG), which has pledged to spend $81.9 million over the next five years on a 19,430-hectare parcel, west of the existing White Rose oilfield.

That bid concerns an area in the Jeanne d'Arc Basin, the site of all three fields currently in production off Newfoundland."

Doxie Drilling is a company I formed in partnership with Peter Scharman, a long-time member of The Shang family. Our company, PSMSG, is the second largest shareholder of Warren Buffett's company Berkshire Hathaway. 

So, free tea and coffee for the rest of the year for one and all at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

More from CBC.com

"A fugitive wanted on two attempted murder charges involving a double-stabbing south of St. John's was arrested Monday after police surrounded a home where he was hiding.

William (Billy) Grouchy was apprehended at about 6 a.m. Monday at a home in the Chamberlains area of Conception Bay South, west of St. John's, Sgt. Wayne Newell said.

A team of police officers arrived at the Chamberlains home, where RCMP officers from both the Avalon East and major crimes unit were joined by Royal Newfoundland Constabulary officers, and the Doxie Attack Unit (DAU) of St.John's.

Newell added that Grouchy was taken into custody without incident. "Once he realized that the unarmed RNC officers were ready, willing and able to let loose the four attack dogs of the DAU, Grouchy surrendered willingly."


----------



## iJohnHenry

Can't find your meds again, eh Marc??


----------



## Dr.G.

John, I am going to my Happy Place right now. "Serenity now ............. serenity now ............. serenity now ................................"


----------



## iJohnHenry

Ohmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am in comfort .................... I am in peace ......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Shalom, Marc.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night Marc... thank-you, and sleep well.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Diane!


----------



## Dreambird

*lol**

Hiya Don... how's things?


----------



## SINC

Very well thanks, Diane.

How's your online store doing so far?


----------



## Dreambird

Still on the slow side, I get a couple of sales a month. I'm told by someone else who has one to hang tough as it's new and people aren't in the mood for buying right now. 

I can wait some time, it's not expensive rent wise to keep open...


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hello and goodnight all,
Sorry I was unable to check in earlier, had a busy night.
Have a great night and we shall see you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and a Continental buffet awaits any and all who thirst and hunger this fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C this morning at 817AM. A chilly one.


----------



## Cameo

Morning. ............cross fingers, toes, paws and eyes, whatever...........today is the day I should find out if I keep my job..............

Have a good one all.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> Morning. ............cross fingers, toes, paws and eyes, whatever...........today is the day I should find out if I keep my job..............
> 
> Have a good one all.


Fingers and toes crossed for you Jeanne :clap: 

Coffee this morning. I'm off my feed lately, sigh. Wish the weight would come OFF as fast as it went ON  

Have a good day everyone, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

You have my luck today, Jeanne. I have been saving it for a needed moment, but you seem to need this more than me just now. So, my good luck wish goes out to you today. Paix et bon chance.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I awoke today to a vibration and wondered what it was. Now I know. It is the buzz of excitement as Jeanne gets her permanent position.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, good karma for Jeanne is spreading throughout the land.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Seems like the past few weeks have been a complete whirlwind adventure for me. Looking forward to shutting down for a couple weeks come mid-December.

Jeanne my fingers are crossed for you and hope that you get to keep your job!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Hang in there for the next month or so.


----------



## Cameo

After lunch and nothing yet..........


----------



## Bolor

I just got in here so my best wishes for Jeanne are a little late. My arms, fingers,toes and legs are crossed for you since you haven't heard yet. Best wishes for you.


----------



## SINC

You gotta believe Jeanne. It will happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. More good karma for Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You gotta believe Jeanne. It will happen." I agree, Don.


----------



## Cameo

They still need two signatures but both my supervisor and my manager have signed off..........all they can say "unofficially" is that I am the most likely candadate. That is at least positive at any rate.


----------



## overkill

Fingers still crossed Jeanne!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, may we celebrate yet???

YouTube - Ferko string band - Happy days are here again


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May tomorrow find you in the midst of salary negotiations. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Nite Marc. Sleep tight.

Nite everyone. Thank you all for your support and wishes. Keep those fingers crossed for me and I will let you know when we can celebrate.


----------



## Dr.G.

We will have a big celebration if you bring us good news, Jeanne. Bon chance.


----------



## 850

Hello everyone! My name is Evan and I have joined The Shangri-la Clubhouse thread because I feel that this thread will be the perfect place to help temporarily isolate myself from the world and envelop myself in a peaceful and tranquil environment as I relax and reflect upon my inner self and create new relationships. I am really hoping everyone is enjoying their stay as I know I will!


----------



## 850

Today I realized one of the most important things in life. The power of human potential. The inner part of us all contains a cipher that illustrates the foundation that empowers us to express our ideas, pursue our dreams, and motivate further achievements.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Wow ,
Pretty deep


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks to all those who take the time to help others here at ehMac. 
What a great community spirit.

Guy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. It's 7:09 at Chez Marc and time to be up and at 'em.

Tea and coffee and our famous Heart's Desire buffet are ready to go to get you on your way this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and our famous Heart's Desire buffet. How are you this morning?


----------



## SINC

I'm just fine today Marc. I have to go into the city to do an interview with the head honcho of a newspaper group this morning. I have been doing some consulting on new software programs for their use and have a few more questions of him before I can submit my final report.

I was sub contracted by a consulting firm in the city to do this job at $100/hour so I am not in a hurry to finish if you get my drift.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good pay, Don. More than a university consultant would get here at MUN. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, morning Don.

Welcome Evan to our Shang. I can tell right now you are going to fit in perfectly with our wonderful group here. Guy, I am soooo glad that you are back.

Have we lost Scott again? I saw Peter post a short time ago but I didn't have time to post a reply ( I sneak on here at work)


It is cold out today, but my new cars heater works well so I am pleased with that. I am now driving a 1999 Mercury Sable wagon, my kids worked for it from 
my landlord so I know the car has been maintained. It has 231 thousand km's on it, but I feel the regular maintanance will prove to have kept the car in good shape. It runs great and passed the emissions test fine. The back will be good to transport the dogs in as Shayla is terrible for jumping back and forth. I will get a barrier put in too keep them back there.......she will be soooo mad at me!

anyhow, going to read Don's site and get to work.

I left some treat's on the counter and boy will we celebrate when I get my "official" good news.  (how's that for positivity?)


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Thanks for breakfast Don, Hope you get the answers you need.
Welcome Evan, good to have you on board. I am sure you will find what you are looking for here. I have.
Thanks for the welcome back Jean.
It is going to be a grand day for Jean today. Lets all be ready for the celebration.
Well got to get ready, I have an appointment with the dentist at 8am. 
Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Evan. I missed your postings last night. Welcome to our family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's all hope for good news from Jeanne today .............. and a painless day for Guy. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc.

Welcome Evan.

And good luck Guy & Jeanne.


----------



## SINC

I sure hope Guy did not read the "Dental Nightmare" thread before he left for his dental appointment this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good point, Don. I thought of that too, and decided to remain silent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal ................ and Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

I should try to remember to use this tomorrow morning. It was found by MacDoc (aka David when he comes here to The Shang)

http://www.zwani.com/graphics/good_morning/images/111.gif


----------



## MaxPower

Good afternoon everyone.

Fresh coffee and some Chocolate Chip Cookies are ready for any one who may wander in this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Warren. Thanks for the cookies. I shall get some milk out for those who like to recall memories of childhood with milk and cookies.


----------



## MaxPower

Of course now that it is starting to snow here, some hot chocolate should be in order. I'll save the Bolor Special for when we really need it, but instead I'll make some fresh Hot Chocolate with whipped cream and some candy canes on the side to get everyone in the Christmas mood.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 12.5C here in St.John's at 535PM, so I was not thinking of Bolor Special just now.


----------



## medic03

Afternoon everyone, brrr it is cold out there. I will take my Hot Chocolate with some whipped cream, carmel and a sprinkling of pink salt (just like at Starbucks ) - I don't like their coffee so I have to find other things to drink. For some reason people keep giving me gift certificates from there:lmao: 
Welcome Evan to our little home away from home.

FIngers crossed Jean...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. I could let you have some gift certificates for the Cafe Chez Marc. Then, you could get just want you want.

How are you doing these days?


----------



## MaxPower

Evening Treena.

Sorry. Welcome Evan. Have a Hot Chocolate on me. Not literally on me but....ah you get the point.


----------



## medic03

Yes, I will take those certificates Marc Things are well. Just trying to get all my work done. I am going under the knife again at the beginning of Dec. Only having carpal tunnel decompression on my hand but apparently this time I will be in a cast for a few weeks - need to do all my christmas baking and wrapping before then 

Hi Warren how is work?


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I am sending along a new creation along with your gift certificates, especially while you are in the hospital. They are called Treena Treats, and are made of darj chocolate with some whipped cream, carmel and a sprinkling of pink salt, sort of like a bon-bon. Let me know what you think of this creation. Merci.

Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## Bolor

I'll take a light Bolor Special please. WE have snow falling right now (about an inch) and -16 at night and -7 during the day. I guess winter has arrived even though we don't have the accumulations that some [arts of the south are getting (up to 50 cms in south western Ont. We won't be seeing above-zero temps anytime soon.

Sorry Jeanne. I had to uncross some limbs to get some things done but as soon as I didn't need them anymore, back they went 

Treena if you don't get all your baking done, we'll make sure is lots at chez Marc to meet your needs.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I should send you some warmth as well. 12C with howling wind and rain. Still, some waterproof Bolor Special is on its way via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine thought, Garett.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night and good luck, Jeanne. Paix.

YouTube - Murrow on Freedom of Speech


----------



## 850

Good evening everyone! I would like to thank you for your very warm welcome to The Shangri-la Clubhouse!!! It is very much appreciated!

Today was a fantastic day because I felt so energized! Maybe its because of the snow, and I am in that holiday spirit, or perhaps it was the invigorating aroma of meatloaf cooking in the oven haha or maybe its because I enjoy spending time with the ones that I love most! My family, girlfriend and friends! 

Today I learned a really good quote from Edward de Bono and it states:

"Lateral thinking is a way of using information in order to bring about creativity."

Think about that next time you are about to embark on a problem or project


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Well I as well had an awesome day.
How about you Jean, any good news?
Yes it started at the dentist. You all know how much I hate them and how they ruined my childhood. Well I had a most amazing appointment. I have found the one. You know the one.... No pain it was great.
Then picked up a small job cutting down 4 apple trees, picked up a load of firewood.
Got on youTube and went down a little memory lane with some old music I used to listen to. And now getting ready to hit the sack.
have a good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and a Continental buffet are ready when you are up and moving. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just gone done my work for the day and will now consider how I might spend a free day for a change.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Marc, good morning Don.
Looks like not a bad day here.
Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Guy. Nearly time for lunch.


----------



## SINC

Lunch? I just finished breakfast!


----------



## Dr.G.

It just turned 12 noon here, Don. If it was not for the light rain outside, I would have lunch out on the deck. It is almost 13C.


----------



## Cameo

I was told yesterday that they are hoping to have the final two approvals signed for my offer. I think that sounds positive...........
My contract is over tomorrow.


Coldish here, and the drive home last night was just stupid. Cars in ditches everywhere as the roads were very very slick.

I am having cream of broccoli soup and a roll for lunch today. 

Have a great day all and thanks for keeping your fingers and such crossed for me


----------



## Cameo

They forget to leave room for me

View attachment 6334


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, we are ALL pulling for you and will have a grand celebration when it is official.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, not too much room left on the sofa in the family room at The Shang.

Oh, oh ................. who owns .......... or should I say owned those cats? Doxies brought them up to the top of the stairs and now I can't find them anywhere .............................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, tomorrow we shall have big news to celebrate. Paix.


----------



## 850

Good evening everyone! I hope all of you are experiencing a peaceful and relaxing evening! I know I sure am! I have some freshly brewed english tea steeping in the pot and I would love to share some with all of you! 

Right now I am just listening to some smooth jazz, reviewing some documents to prepare for tomorrows lecture, and waiting for my tea


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi everybody, Another good day.
Hope you all have a great evening.
I would like a new truck for Christmas. Just thought I woul share that with you. If anybody cares


----------



## SINC

Hey Guy, you will never get what you don't ask for.

I'll put in a good word with Santa for you regarding that new truck.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I would like a new truck for Christmas." Red?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Looks like you will be busy Don, sounds like Marc is looking for the same. You might have a line up asking for your help in intervening with santa. 
I can just see it . Please take a number.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hey Marc or Don or anybody else.
I was just in the forum Anything Mac. I wanted to post this here as opposed to somewhere else cause the question might be a bit stupid and I figured I might be less ridiculed here.
In the thread about the I'm a Mac and I'm a PC . One of the replies accused the original poster as being a troll.
My question is what is a troll when used in this context?
Thanks


----------



## winwintoo

Hey Guy, that's not a bad question to ask. I had to look it up too  

Here's the definition from the Urban Dictionary.



> troll
> One who posts a deliberately provocative message to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of causing maximum disruption and argument


Margaret


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks margaret,
I would not have even known where to look to get that answer.
Thanks for the reply.
Have a good night.
Guy.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning Everyone and welcome to TGIF.

Tea and coffee are now being served along with a big platter of fresh fruit, sticky buns, bagels and whole wheat toast. Enjoy a glass of OJ or Tomato juice with freshly squeezed lemon.

My site decided it was time to renew every item this morning, so I will peruse ehMac for the 20 minutes this will take before I go back and give it a final proofing.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don,
Got time for just a coffee this morning and out the door I go.
Hope everybody had a good sleep and is fresh in order to close off this Friday with a bang.
Have a great day all.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with a fine breakfast, awaits anyone already up ................ and those getting up. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

What? You didn't like my breakfast?

Hehehe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Guy and Margaret. Guess I posted the breakfast announcement without looking. I was busy catching up on the great pics/stories at St. Albert's Place. You should check out mybirdie.ca, Don. Very interesting website.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Hmmm, guess I should start thinking about what I want for xmas..........security?
I am looking forward to getting my xmas tree and decorating the house, that is the best part for me.

This is my last day of my contract and still nothing official.........what has been said is positive, words like "waiting approval for your offer" and someone let slip "when Jeanne's position has been approved" - but no one has come to me to say anything...........so I don't know if I am to say my goodbye's today and hand in my key or ???????

Anyone have any special plans this weekend? I am going to drag junk to the dump and try to get my bathroom painted in between driving the kids here and there.

If Santa is giving away trucks this year then I want a big shiny red one pretty please. I like the big Dodge Rams, I test drove one years ago and really liked it.


----------



## SINC

This one is for Jeanne today:


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, maybe Santa will bring you your truck ............ and Hanukkah Harry some job security and a job that pays well? We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Offer came in this afternoon. I am a full time employee


----------



## medic03

YAAAAA! I am so happy for you Jeanne! You deserve this.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Days are here again. Kudos, Jeanne.

YouTube - Happy Days Are Here Again / Get Happy

YouTube - HAPPY DAYS ARE HERE AGAIN (A POPULAR SONG FROM 1929

YouTube - Hammond Spinet - Happy Days Are Here Again

YouTube - Happy Days are here Again !!


----------



## Dr.G.

Let the celebrations begin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dear Hanukkah Harry ............. thanks for the job.

Dear Santa, I would like a red truck ............ or a doxie.

Love,
Jeanne


YouTube - Singing Daschunds


----------



## MLeh

Congrats on your full-time status Jeanne.


----------



## Bolor

Yahoo! Now I can unfold my limbs and toast the future to Jeanne.:clap:


----------



## SINC

Atta girl Jeanne, I knew you would do it! :clap:


----------



## mapsgirl

Hi everyone!! Sick kids are taking up too much of my time.


----------



## Dr.G.

I know the feeling, mapsgirl. I was a single parent for nearly 5 years. 

Welcome to The Shang. My name is Marc, owner and operator of the Cafe Chez Marc, although the first person in the cafe in the morning makes tea/coffee/breakfast/brunch for the rest of us. I also own all of the doxies that roam aroung The Shang, but The Shangri-la Clubhouse is owned by no one person. In a way, we all own it and it is our home away from home, which is why we use our real first names here.


----------



## mapsgirl

Marc - I've been here before....It's me Wendy! I've been away for a few weeks


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations Jeanne. Like we ever had any doubt you would land the job.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Wendy. I thought you looked/sounded familiar. Chalk it up to old age ................ or caring for too many doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, what is your situation now, job wise, as well as what your wife is up to these days? Maybe another celebration is in order???


----------



## mapsgirl

And how are the doxies???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne and mazel tov on your promotion. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies are fine, Wendy. They just get up so very early each morning.


----------



## mapsgirl

How many do you have?


----------



## Dr.G.

Seven -- Daisy, Jack, Abby, Fanny, Casey, Gracie and little Bridget. We are hoping to breed Fanny and Casey once Fanny goes into season. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now it is really time to call it a night and pull the pin. Sweet dreams to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## mapsgirl

Night! (Sorry missed the first "i'm leaving" post  )


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"God Bless all the Shangsters" ................ God bless them, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with a fine breakfast are now ready for your enjoyment. We are letting Jeanne sleep in this morning, so everyone be very quiet.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the fine breakfast.



Dr.G. said:


> "God Bless all the Shangsters" ................ God bless them, everyone.


And here I thought all this time that we were "Shangers".  

"Shansters" sounds far too close to "Gangsters" in my mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shangers are those who are now part of our family, Don, and Shangsters are part of the original crowd that helped to build The Shang into what it is today, as in those of us who posted in the first 50 pages or so to get us past the number of postings in The Monster Thread. Sadly, with the likes of lotus and Peter S. not posting much these days, it looks as if you and I are the two remaining Shangsters from the old days. Lucky for us that there are new Shangers coming on board each month. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shiba Inu Puppy Cam, Ustream.TV: Tune in daily to see the cutest Shiba Inu pups... EVER!  The. Travel&Nature,Nature,Webcam,Entertainment,Funny Cats,

This would be a great idea for when (and if) the third litter of doxie pups are born. We could track them ............. and all the other doxies, for 24 hours a day. Cool .............


----------



## iJohnHenry

*coughialreadysuggestedthatcough*


----------



## SINC

iJohnHenry said:


> *coughialreadysuggestedthatcough*


Suggested what, exactly?


----------



## iJohnHenry

When Marc's girl gets ready to deliver, have a web-cam set up to stream the little fur balls, 24/7.


----------



## SINC

Ah, I musta missed that. Good plan.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, they are little, but not a great deal of fun, and certainly not "little balls".

YouTube - Harbour Deep Dachshie Pups


----------



## iJohnHenry

Well, little cocktail franks anyway.

Still in the cute, staggering, whimpering phase there. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

True, John. They are the cutest as about 4-6 weeks. Their eyes are open and they are able to move about freely, and love to interact with people, especially children. All of our doxie puppies go through Puppy Socialization, being held by adults and played with by neighborhood children from very early in their lives.


----------



## Bolor

Break out the Bolor Special. It's cold here again.


----------



## Bolor

Good evening Marc and Sinc. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here you are, Bob. I just read your temps over in the weather thread. This is cold. We don't get that sort of cold until mid-Jan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 12C at 848PM. Strong winds out of the south are bring warm temps, which is strange, since south of us, Nova Scotia is getting hit with snow.


----------



## Bolor

Today didn't get above -10 but at least the sun was shining and the wind died right down. Still, that's colder than normal for this time of year.


----------



## Bolor

Let's hope you don't get that storm


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, it has been an amazing week. If all the rain we have gotten this past week came down as snow (with one inch of rain = one foot of snow), we would have gotten between 2-3 feet of snow. The winds have been strong, so the drifting would have been brutal.

Still, we have had above average temps along with our above average rain. Strange ........... but I am NOT complaining.


----------



## SINC

Hi Bob, we had a nice day and not too cold, but the wind has haunted us for days on end and the wind chill makes it a tad chilly.

I am writing my lead for tomorrow's Grey Cup bit on the web site, then it's off to the pub tomorrow afternoon for the first half. That way I can get my pool scores! 

Then it's back home to watch the last half with my gals and enjoy a bowl of chili which I will make tomorrow morning.

Go Calgary!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife and son are going for Calgary, so I shall root for the Als. My mother was born in Montreal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 8C as we approach midnight. The rain has stopped .......... finally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Let the party begin. Marc, I am with your wife and son in that we also will cheer on our normally arch rivals, The Calgary Stampeders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have our famour Grey Cup Sunday Brunch today for any and all who want to get ready for the big game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I thought that you would vote for the NDP before you rooted for Calgary. Shows you that anything is possible.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Thanks for breakfast, The 3 eggs and 1lb of bacon with 2 slices of toast hit the spot this morning. I have a weakness for bacon. 
My wife buys some on occasion and she makes sure that it has 50% less salt than the other ones. I sure am glad she tries to look after my health cause I sure as heck don't do a very good job of it.
Happy Grey cup to all those who follow football. Hope it is a grand day for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. You sure like your bacon. You should watch your fat intake to save your heart.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I know,
But I have one of these addictive personalities , I know no moderation. I talk about how it would be nice to loose 40lbs, but do not have the motivation or the will to follow through with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel your pain, Guy. I have lost 30 pounds so far, with another 35 to go. Still, I have gotten my blood pressure down to where I am off of all medications and my blood readings are very good. So, now it is just the weight that is my major issue.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Sitting Bull said:


> I know,
> But I have one of these addictive personalities


I'm calling BS on this one.

You just don't want to cut-back.

Suck it up Son.

A pound of bacon?? OMG..


----------



## Dreambird

Good Evening everyone...


----------



## Sitting Bull

It's not like I do that every day.
Just ounce and a while. Or when I am camping.

I do want to cut back.
It has been 3 months since I have eaten potato chips. I used to eat half to a full bag a day. That was my biggest weakness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, pistacio nuts are my downfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good first half in the Grey Cup. Very close game.


----------



## iJohnHenry

So, what are you, a football tease?? :lmao: 

What's the half-time score??


----------



## Dr.G.

Calgary wins it fair and square.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son is riding around the house atop of one of our doxies with a huge Calgary flag.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxie and rider are not getting very far ............. my son is 6'1" and the doxie is 9 inches high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now they are outside with pots and pans, banging them to make noise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now the police have arrived ............................


----------



## Dr.G.

................. now the doxies have surrounded the patrol car .................


----------



## Dr.G.

The Royal Newfoundland Constabulary carries shotguns ........ but they are in the trunk of the patrol car and they can't get out of the car .............


----------



## Dr.G.

I made a deal with the police .......... their safety for the release of my wife and son. I told them that I was sorry that one of the doxies chewed a hole in the fender and another ripped a hole in the front tire.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and son are going to party long into the night.


----------



## Dr.G.

I might have to sleep with the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Marc you are hilarious.

Bonsoir mon amie


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a fine post Grey Cup breakfast for fans of all teams. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the compliment, Guy. 

How are you this sunny morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it is sunny here too today, just not yet. It will rise in about another hour, 8:17 a.m. to be exact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Still sunny skies, 6C and no wind. A fine Monday morning. 

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

I'm fine Marc thanks. I am going to do a bit of cleaning and rearranging in my office today to make my workspace a bit easier to use. Film at eleven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, come and do my office next. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don and Marc,
Little bit of a late start. Forgot to take out the garbage last night, so a mad rush this morning. Then I did the coffee thing and now I am off with the little woman to spend the day shopping. Please pray for me 
It' not that bad, I got some things to pick up as well.
Anyway Don since you are already doing your office as well as Marc's, A quick stop in Millwoods to do mine would be very much appreciated.
Thanks buddy, gotta go now, see ya , later.
Well here's wishing you all have an awesome day.
I am sure I will.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. Good luck with your shopping. Still waiting for Don to do my office, but I am busy working away at grading until he arrives.


----------



## Sonal

Well if I'd known you were doing offices, Don, I would have held off on decluttering and sorting all the paper this weekend and left it for you. 

I still have some sorting and cleaning to do, though, so let me know when you are done with Marc and Guy's office.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Glad the easterners and the westerners are getting sunshine. We won't see any for the foreseeable future (5 days). The snow is nickelling and dimeing us to death.... 5cms here, 5 cms there. Just enough to be annoying. Oh well, at least the temps are bearable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don did a grand job in my office. However, two doxies, who always liked to stay in my office, are now missing.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have searched the house, and still no Casey or Daisy. Anyone see these two doxies?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no doxies in sight. I am going to have to post a reward for their safe return.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when you cleaned out my office, where did you put my recycling container?


----------



## Bolor

Now for a change of pace. If you like guitar and the beatles have a listen:
YouTube - Tommy Emmanuel - Here Comes The Sun / mix


----------



## Dr.G.

Truly a different way of doing this song, Bob.

How are you today? Is your snow gone yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no sight of the doxies. Guess my offer of $10,000 per doxie was not enough. Will have to increase the amount to $100,000 for the pair. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wait ............. I just received a ransom note for the return of the doxies. Seems I have to deliver 10 pounds of fresh sirloin tips to the Shangri-la Gazebo in an hour. Then, in 2 hours, I will get the doxies returned. I had better check the security camera tapes to see if anyone is hanging around the Gazebo.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> Truly a different way of doing this song, Bob.
> 
> How are you today? Is your snow gone yet?


I'm fine thanks for asking. The temps hovering around zero and the snow is wet but still here. I don't think we'll lose it till spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

The plot thickens. Got a clip from the security cam we had installed to keep kids from skateboarding in the Gazebo. Here is a bit of what I saw ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Bob, I fear that when we get our first snow it shall still be with us comes May or even June. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is all very suspicious. Let's see ............... 10 pounds of fresh sirloin tips, which are the favorites of our doxies ................ no ransom request for money, just meat ..................... strange, but the writing also looks just like that of Daisy when she wrote in her diary just before the birth of her second litter .................... very strange indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went to pay the ransom and look what I found at the Gazebo -- basset hound puppies.


----------



## SINC

Phew! Cleaning all those offices took me far longer that I thought it would. For the record, I dusted around every doxie, never moved a one of 'em.

I'm pretty happy with my result though as it looks much better now, don't you think?


----------



## medic03

I see you have a beverage fridge in your office. Now what could possibly be in there -the milk for your postum?


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> I see you have a beverage fridge in your office. Now what could possibly be in there -the milk for your postum?


No way would I waste a good beer fridge on milk, Treena. It's got beer in it! Some wine too! Gotta keep that kinda thing handy. You know, for inspiration and all.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Seems that I have found my way back out east for the week. Just missed the storm that hit Moncton on Saturday, but there is a lot of white stuff on the ground and found out that I missed some more of it back in Toronto.

Heading home later this week and cant wait to sleep in my bed again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Still no sign of the doxies. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Time to rise and shine and enjoy another day folks. Tea and coffee await along with hot oatmeal, toast, maple syrup and fresh fruit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the oatmeal and coffee and fruit. Much appreciated.

You are up early this morning.


----------



## SINC

Indeed I am. Just finished working on the lead story for my site this morning. I saw it in the paper when it was delivered at 3:00 a.m. and woke me with the rattle of the mail box. That got me up and working.


----------



## Dr.G.

Papers are delivered at 3AM???? Amazing. Our paper is delivered at about 4PM, which makes for a relaxing late afternoon read.


----------



## SINC

Marc the two Edmonton dailies, (Sun and Journal) have been morning papers since the Sun appeared on the scene in the mid 70s.

They have now combined delivery forces and if you subscribe to both, they are delivered at the same time by the same carrier. All carriers are now adults. Kids do not deliver the dailies any longer.

They are so desperate for carriers that they routinely offer people $1,000/month to deliver 100 papers a day, every day of the year but Christmas and Good Friday.


----------



## 850

Good morning everyone! I hope all of you are doing well today! Does anyone have any suggestions for breakfast as I am feeling kind of down because I have a fever and a bad cold  Jeeze try reading the newspaper with a stuffy head But thats ok! Ill fight this thing  I just cant think of what to make haha


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Thanks for breakfast Don.
Just got some bad news this morning, Lost a contract that I picked up last week. We had agreed on the price that he wanted to pay and everybody was extremely happy. He calls me up this morning to tell me he awarded the contract to someone else that called him the day after our agreement.
I really needed that contract this year, it would have put me at the break even point for this year. Now I will be in the negative with great difficulty making ends meet if at all. I am more worried about how my wife will handle it as well as what she will think of me.
I have been getting it from every angle this year. It is wearing me out pretty bad.
Wishing you all a better day Than what I am experiencing.
I 'm going for a ride in the bush this afternoon, might do me some good.

Have a good one 
Guy.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear that Guy, but think about this; if you found one, you can find another, can't you?

Never give up.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks Don,
No I am not giving up, but sure feel like it sometimes. It just gets harder as the season moves on. Most businesses have already locked in for the season. Now I just got to find the few stragglers still left out there.
It's all good. Haven't lost the wife yet, haven't lost the house yet and I still have my health. Can't be that bad. 
I am feeling better all ready. What a great place this Shang is.

Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Wendy. Remember, the Cafe Chez Marc delivers hot chicken soup to you door via Doxie Express. It is hard to stay sick when you have had a few bowls of our soup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of this situation re the lost contract, Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I am feeling better all ready. What a great place this Shang is." That's the spirit, Guy. Remember, when one door is closed, another is opened .......... or at least a window is left open.


----------



## Cameo

Guy. Hold the chin up, keep on pluggin. I have been kicked in the ass everytime I turn around, but somehow one way or another, as long as I keep on pluggin (even if I whine about it) things work out. Look at me...........my contract was up on Friday, no replies for any of my resume's that I had sent out, my son is laid off so there is no money coming in and because of previous lay off's and other life happenings I am behind financially.....I got my new position Friday afternoon. 
I seriously feel at times like hiding under my bed. But we keep going and somehow things work out . 

A friend of mine states that a kick in the ass is a move forward.

Another friend here in the Shang made a wonderful statement........I will have to find it for you.

Keep plugging on and know that your friends are here for you in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Guy, if anyone knows hard times and then a sudden turn of events it is Jeanne. 

So, know that we are here for you to vent at any time. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

We're all pulling for you Guy. Something will come along and hopefully it will be even better. Keep a stiff upper ol' chap


----------



## Dr.G.

Good point, Bob. Maybe we should all start hoping for some good Shang karma to come Guy's way in the next few days?


----------



## SINC

Got everything crossed for Guy.


----------



## Sonal

Sorry to hear of it, Guy, but as they say in physics "The bigger the fall, the higher the bounce."

Sending good karma your way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. Having your karma to help Guy shall be special.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks Marc.

And how has your evening been so far?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I think you understand the full implications of good karma.

I am fine this evening. Just got back from taking the two boys, Jack and Casey, for a walk. With five female doxies, they don't seem to get as much attention. It is a crisp evening, -1C temps, but the air is clear with no wind ............ and lots of stars.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## iJohnHenry

OMG, YELLOW????


----------



## SINC

iJohnHenry said:


> OMG, YELLOW????


You know, some days I can only take so much. What the hell are you on, anyway?


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Mellow Yellow by Donovan


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Donovan - Catch the wind

This was my favorite song by Donovan.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Donovan - Colours

My second favorite Donovan song.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

A special good night and good luck to Guy. Paix, mon ami.

YouTube - Good Night And Good Luck


----------



## Sitting Bull

A huge thank you to all of you,
Thanks for the support. 
Today was the straw that broke the camel's back and I just needed to unload a little frustration. Thank you for allowing me that moment. And most of all allowing me to be part of this great family.
It sure was nice to log in and see the great comments and well wishes. I am feeling much better tonight.
So much that I made a batch of crushed black peppercorn jerky for all. Please help yourself.
Thanks again and goodnight.

Guy


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with our famour "Over the Hump Day" breakfast awaits you all. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, unload all you want upon your extended family here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, tried some of your crushed black peppercorn jerky .............. very hot, but good.


----------



## Cameo

iJohnHenry said:


> OMG, YELLOW????


Okay - you crack me up. Yellow? Bananas? Lemons? Snow?

Morning all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Busy day. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Morning, Don.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Cameo said:


> Okay - you crack me up. Yellow? Bananas? Lemons? Snow?.


SINC's office pics, 3 pages back.



SINC said:


>





SINC said:


> You know, some days I can only take so much. What the hell are you on, anyway?


Some good **** Marc turned me on to.


----------



## bhil

Good morning (afternoon) all! I see Marc, Don, Jeanne, and Sonal as familiar faces that have popped in lately, and a couple I have yet to meet (Guy and John). It's been a while since I've been around (about a year I think) but I figured it was time to reinsert some peace and harmony back into my life.

I think I'll just pull up a chair in the corner for a while and play with the doxies. . . is it just me or are there more of them than I remember?

Ahhh . . it's good to be home.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Some good **** Marc turned me on to." John, don't blame me.

YouTube - The Byrds-Mr. Tambourine Man

YouTube - Bob Dylan - Mr Tambourine Man

YouTube - "If You're Going to San Francisco" by Scott McKenzie


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Sean. How is Life treating you these days?

Plenty of doxies to play with today.


----------



## bhil

Life is treating me well Marc, thanks for asking. Most of my free time is consumed by my family, but that's definitely not a bad thing, and they are all healthy and happy and that's the most important part. Work has been keeping me extremly busy, and that doesn't look like it's going to let up any time in the immediate future, but there's good to that too because it means that even with the economy the way it is, my job should be secure.

How is life out east at MUN and the doxie farm treating you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that all is well with you, Sean. Family is important.

All goes well here in St.John's. I am in the last two weeks of the Fall semester and grading like mad. Luckily, all of my Christmas and Hanukkah shopping is completed.


----------



## SINC

Well, well, look what the cat dragged in! 

Hi Sean, long time no chat for sure. Glad to know that all is well with you and yours. Don't be a stranger, eh?

We nearly had to get Margaret to organize a search party for you. 

Welcome back!


----------



## winwintoo

I have my ways   

Sean, glad to see you back! 

I'm making my Christmas lists and might go shopping today for a few things.

My two younger grandchildren are big fans of the Iron Chef show on tv. They are 14 and 12 and compete against each other for family honor. I'm looking for simple recipes that these teens can cook and I intend to make them each a small cookbook. Their Mom is going back to uni after Christmas, so she'll need all the help she can get!

Does anyone have any quick recipes you'd like to share with me. The fewer ingredients the better  

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

A great idea, Margaret. My recipies are not written down, but are in my head, so I can't share them with you easily.


----------



## bhil

Don't worry Don, barring any unforseen circumstances, I'm planning on making the Shang part of my daily routine again.

Margaret, is there any particular kind of recipes you're looking for? (Main courses, desserts, appetizers?) One of the first things Mom gave all of us kids for Christmas after we had all moved out was a homemade cookbook full of easy recipes, and family favorites. I can probably dig a couple of quick and easy ones out there for you if I know what you're looking for.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe Sean's return will mark the beginning of a return by those people who used to visit the Shang. We shall see.

Whatever, it is good to have Sean back. He is an important member of our Shang family ............ and the doxies missed him as well.


----------



## Bolor

Glad to hear all is well with you Sean ... welcome back

Glad too that Guy is feeling better. That, hopefully is enough to get him that next big contract. Having nearly every limb on my body crossed for Jeanne seemed to help, so I'll do the same for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just read about your snow, Bob. Sounds like a poor day, weather-wise, mon ami. Seems like more is on the way for you.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Does anyone have any quick recipes you'd like to share with me. The fewer ingredients the better
> 
> Thanks, Margaret


Go to podcasts in iTunes and look for a series called "Stump The Chef". These are all in HD and free to download. Each podcast is about seven minutes. 

The chef is challenged to make a meal from only three items selected in advance and then critiqued by a panel of three judges.

Some interesting and different stuff. I downloaded all 29 of them. (This does take some time in HD format, big files ya know. 

Then you can play them via iTunes on any computer.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Don't worry Don, barring any unforseen circumstances, I'm planning on making the Shang part of my daily routine again.
> 
> Margaret, is there any particular kind of recipes you're looking for? (Main courses, desserts, appetizers?) One of the first things Mom gave all of us kids for Christmas after we had all moved out was a homemade cookbook full of easy recipes, and family favorites. I can probably dig a couple of quick and easy ones out there for you if I know what you're looking for.


That would be a big help Sean. The Iron Chef folks do all of the above - main courses, desserts and appetizers - so anything you can dig up would be great. The fewer ingredients and the fewer steps will lead to more chances of success.

I'm going through old recipes too to see what I can find. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Go to podcasts in iTunes and look for a series called "Stump The Chef". These are all in HD and free to download. Each podcast is about seven minutes.
> 
> The chef is challenged to make a meal from only three items selected in advance and then critiqued by a panel of three judges.
> 
> Some interesting and different stuff. I downloaded all 29 of them. (This does take some time in HD format, big files ya know.
> 
> Then you can play them via iTunes on any computer.


Thanks Don, I didn't know about that, but it sure sounds interesting.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, Guy. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

And so the curtain falls on another day in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

And the curtain rises on another day in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get up. Fresh tea and coffee awaits you, along with a Continental-style buffet. Bon appetit.


----------



## Cameo

Woohoooo Sean's back!!!!


Quick Hi...........I am at work after all! Have a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Yes, stay focused upon work.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Jeanne, seems I slept in a bit. I fell asleep on the couch last night after supper and didn't wake up until 9:30 and was then wide awake.

I updated my site as I sat up until 1:00 watching the Wizard Of Oz in HD on TV. It was great not having to get up early today though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you live the life of the true leisure class -- retired and secure. When is your next road trip in the RV?


----------



## SINC

Marc, retired yes, secure, no. My portfolio has shrunk by 40% these past four months and all I can do is hope for a recovery long term.

The next major trip in the RV will be a month long junket to Alaska in May of 2009.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, Alaska would be a great trip, Don. I've been wanting to do a road trip through Alaska for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Alaska is a place I have always wanted to visit. How about taking me with you and I shall replace your lost 40% of the portfolio? Deal?


----------



## SINC

Start replacing Marc, I'll pull out the sofa bed.


----------



## bhil

Good morning all! At least it is now that everything is back under control. I came into work this morning to a critical failure at one of our US client sites, and didn't have all the access needed to fix the problem. Being Thanksgiving in the US today, it was almost impossible to get a hold of someone at the client site to help. But, it's all straightened out now.

Those Americans and their crazy holidays.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Looking like a great day, Welcome back Sean even if I did not know you were missing. Looking forward to your posts.
Breakfast hit the spot Marc, Thank you.
Well I have a casual busy day today. Spend the morning with the little woman and then I am off to Barrhead, about an hour and a half north of the city. I will be spending the afternoon with a friend.
Hope your day is filled warmth and sunshine. Even if the sun is not shinning in your neck of the woods.


----------



## SINC

I'll wave at you as you go by on your way to Barrhead Guy.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> That would be a big help Sean. The Iron Chef folks do all of the above - main courses, desserts and appetizers - so anything you can dig up would be great. The fewer ingredients and the fewer steps will lead to more chances of success.
> 
> I'm going through old recipes too to see what I can find.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I flipped through my recipe book quickly yesterday (I didn't have a lot of time since last night was poker night), and found that what I think are simple recipes, might not be quite so simple to your grandkids. (I worked as a cook at Earl's for a year and a half so my definition of simple has been somewhat biased). However, there might still be a few in there that will work. As soon as I get a chance I will type them in for you.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> I flipped through my recipe book quickly yesterday (I didn't have a lot of time since last night was poker night), and found that what I think are simple recipes, might not be quite so simple to your grandkids. (I worked as a cook at Earl's for a year and a half so my definition of simple has been somewhat biased). However, there might still be a few in there that will work. As soon as I get a chance I will type them in for you.


Thank you Sean, I look forward to it.

Earl's. The best clam chowder I've ever tasted. Many a happy summer evening on the deck. Love it.

Slow day here. Retired, and I know exactly what my income will be month to month. Strange, my income is way less than it was a year ago, but knowing exactly how much money I'll have makes it seem more secure.

Have a good day all, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Nice to see you back, Sean.

Margaret: The first thing we taught my daughter to make is a white sauce. And of course the key to white sauce is patience. Once they know what it takes to make a good white sauce: add cheese for cheese sauce. Add some sort of starch (noodles or potatoes) and meat (tuna or ham) to make a casserole.  It all works from there. 

There's a recipe here for white sauce and variations.

Here's a recipe for pancakes:

Pancakes/Waffles

- 1 cup flour
- 1 tsp baking powder
- 1/2 salt
- 2 tbs sugar
- 1 cup milk
- 1 Tbs oil
- 1 egg

Mix dry and wet ingredients separately. Then dump the wet into the dry, combine until just mixed, and cook them on a lightly greased frying pan or griddle. 

Can also be used to make waffles if you have a waffle iron. 

----


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks Elaine. I forgot about white sauce, that's one of the first things I learned to make as well. When I discovered canned mushroom soup I used that instead, but the taste is not the same.

Thanks for the pancakes recipe too. The stuff in the box isn't as good even if it's more convenient.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## iJohnHenry

Golden mushroom soup is also a simple starting point for a lot of dishes.


----------



## MLeh

W do use a tin of cream of mushroom soup every once in a while, but it's good to have a good foundation.  (Our grocery store sometimes has a clearout special on fresh mushrooms, so knowing how to make a white sauce comes in handy when you want to make your own big batch of mushroom soup to use in recipes later.)

The other thing that is good for kids to make is bread. 

French loaf:

3 cups flour
1 cup warm (not hot) water
1 Tbs yeast (fast rising works best for kids)

The water should be the same temperature as the inside of your wrist. Add the yeast, let soften, then stir in as much of the flour as you can with a spoon. Dump out onto a flour covered countertop and knead in more flour until it reaches a smooth consistency. Put into a lightly greased bowl, cover and let rise til double (about 45 minutes).

Punch down, knead some more on the countertop, and shape into a loaf. Sprinkle a bit of corn meal on a baking sheet, then place the loaf on the baking sheet, cover and let rise again. Make diagonal slashes. (Optional: brush with beaten eggwhite mixed with 1 Tbs water). Bake at 375° until brown and sounds hollow when tapped. (about 40 minutes, but it depends on your oven).

You can also use this dough to make pizza dough. Roll out thinly into rounds, let rise for about 15 minutes and then top it up with whatever you have in the house and bake it. Remember the corn meal under the pizzas, as it stops the bread from sticking to the pan. Will make about 4 small pizzas, which will take anywhere from 20-40 minutes to bake depending upon how much stuff you put on top.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks again Elaine. My granddaughter said she wants to learn how to make bread - this will be perfect for her!

And I got your PM - have added the blog to my news reader!

Don, I downloaded some of the "Stump the Chef" episodes and they are interesting to say the least. "Peas, coffee, ground beef" who knew you could make a meal  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Yep, I thought the canned tuna, mayonnaise and bread one was great too!


----------



## Dr.G.

I see that we have a great many fine cooks for the Cafe Chez Marc today. I am off celebrating American Thanksgiving, so I am glad someone else is making all the meals today. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very foggy here in St.John's, but with 10C temps and no wind, it is a great evening, albeit very dark at 435PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have some left over turkey if anyone wants to try and make something with this food. Happy Thanksgiving to one and all in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now that Sean has returned, has anyone heard from Ann or Francois? Or even Beej? I miss the banter Beej and I shared over the doxie/wolverine matchups.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon all, happy thanksgiving to out American friends. Just got back in from New Brunswick on some business. Seems that I am heading out there a lot more often now. Going back out in a couple weeks again.

Had a chance to see Bill Clinton speak in Moncton on Tuesday, which was a great experience. It was amazing to see how no one took their eyes off of him while he spoke. Very engaging individual.

Also some sad news to pass along, my dad informed me that Minnie, one of our beloved Jack Russells has past on. She was battling some bad hips for the last couple of months and my dad did not want to see her pain continue. She will be dearly missed.


----------



## Bolor

Sorry to hear of your loss Steve. Her hips won't be bothering her now and she'll be able to chase that stick like a puppy again.

Spent 2 hours this morning digging out. about 15 cms fell. Had to use the snow blower too. Still mild tho' and it has stopped snowing for now. It would be nice to see the sunshine again.

Have a good day all.


----------



## MLeh

I was wondering about Francois myself, as it's been almost exactly a year since he and I met up in London.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, I know what you mean. A lot of us have taken a beating in the last while. Lets hope the market recovers before too long.


----------



## SINC

Losing a pet is like losing a member of the family Steve, our sympathies.

Not a flake of snow here yet Bob and I am keeping my fingers crossed for a brown Christmas.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> Not a flake of snow here yet Bob and I am keeping my fingers crossed for a brown Christmas.


We have never had a brown or green Xmas here. Global warming has a ways to go for that to happen


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, sorry to hear of the loss of your dog. I know how you feel. I also think that this poem might be of some help as it was to me.

<Rainbow Bridge>


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I guess all of your snow is now long gone. I was amazed at the pics you posted of your front yard. This is what we should be having now ............ or more ............... excpet for the RV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, Environment Canada is not helping you folks any.

Timmins, Ontario - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

I was outside with the dogs about 10 minutes ago, and while the fog is lifting a bit and it is a bit windy, it is now 11C outside. This is warmer than most of the evenings in the month of June.


----------



## overkill

Thanks for the kind words everyone. She was one of a kind for sure.

Her twin brother Harry seems to be doing okay with Minnie not being around anymore. They were very close to each other, did everything together so I am happy to see he is adjusting well enough right now.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Jack Russells are the best. Sorry about Minnie. :-( 

In a flash of brilliance, I have named the next female in the house.

Rosalind Russell, and perhaps her brother, Bertrand??


----------



## Cameo

Sorry to hear about your dog Steve, I agree that they are a member of the family. My animals are my family too.

I move my desk tomorrow to my new work area - and next week start adding some of my new duties. Some responsibilities will remain the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, reading the Rainbow Bridge always brings tears to my eyes as I recall the many dogs that were in my past.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Too much turkey ............. to much Tryptophan .............. too many doxies ................. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

And so the curtain falls on another day in The Shang.


----------



## medic03

Steve, sorry to hear about the pup. She was beautiful.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Sorry for your loss Steve,
I know exactly how you feel. We just lost our dog this past summer. I can honestly tell you that my wife and are still not over it. We miss our little guy very much.
The poem that Marc has posted is amazing.
Guy.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Have a good night all,
TGIF


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Welcome to this fridays fantasy breakfast. It is our pleasure to prepare your wish dish.
Please get started with a cup of coffee and a grape fruit. Have a seat overlooking the ocean. The server will by momentarily to take your order.
Have a great day everybody.
I am heading out early, like right away and will not be back t'ill late this evening, so we will check in then and catch up on everybody 's day.
Hope you had an awesome thanks giving Marc. 

Later 
Guy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. It's nice to see a fellow Albertan up and at 'em with me on a Friday. I too have been working since 3:50 this morning. Now the rest of the day is all mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the "fantasy breakfast". The view overlooking the Atlantic ocean if spectacular. It is 11C and foggy at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Luckily, you are able to have a nap at some time today.


----------



## SINC

I wish, but normally I don't Marc. I just wind up going to be at 8:00 or 9:00. I love the quiet of the house in the early mornings and it allows me to think undistracted while building my site each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I too like the quiet of the morning. The doxies have all been fed and it is just me in the house with 7 sleeping doxies. In an hour they shall stir, and our back I go with them for a bit of fresh air.


----------



## Cameo

Well, now that the fog is lifting it is a beautiful view of the ocean. Nice way to start the day with a tea, muffin and such a view.

Have a great day all.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! Just grabbing a quick bite and then off to work. I've got company coming at noon and I've got lots to get done before he gets here. It should be a good weekend, I haven't seen this friend in over a year so we have lots of catching up to do. Have a good day everyone!

Steve, I'm sorry to hear about your loss, but it does sound like it was the best route for Minnie. I wish I could convince my father to go the same route with his dog. She is old, mostly blind, extremely jumpy, and usually in too much pain to make it up a short flight of stairs on her own, however, he keeps putting it off because my sister is so attached to her, even though she no longer lives at home, or is even currently in the country for that matter. (She is teaching english in Thailand for at least another six months.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Yes, it si a a fine morning. I don't mind being outside in the lifting fog and 11C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Yes, it is a hard decision re an older dog. Still, my wife and I have had to make this same decision a few times, and each time we say "Who are we considering keeping a dog in severe pain alive for so long?" It is a hard decision, but each time we think of the dog first and then our feelings.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone.

Again thank you everyone for your kind words re Minnie. She was a beautiful dog with spirit and joy that will be missed.

Sean for both dogs that my Dad has decided to ease their pain, I can only thank him as I fear I would not have the same strength that he shows in deciding to do so. They are now pain free and running at their own content. That in itself puts a small smile on my face.


----------



## Dr.G.

"They are now pain free and running at their own content. That in itself puts a small smile on my face." Steve, that is why there is the Rainbow Bridge.

<Rainbow Bridge>


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening here in the Shang. TGIF.


----------



## SINC

I'm just leaving the house wearing my collection agency shirt (the red one) and hope to return home with a couple thousand bucks as some of my advertisers are in arrears. I wonder if I should carry a bat for effect? No, probably not. 

Back in a few hours.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Totally unnecessary.

Just take this guy along.


----------



## winwintoo

Send the doxie comfort squad please   

I was going out to my car this afternoon and thinking that it might be a bit icy and how inconvenient it is to have to park my car next to a curb where there really isn't room to get in and out in dry weather let alone when it starts to snow and freeze.

Next thing I knew, I was half way under my car and my dignity was in tatters.  

Now my lower back is letting me know that the next few days will be very uncomfortable indeed.

When I came back from the grocery store, I backed my car into the parking spot so I'll be able to get in and out on level ground.

There's always something :baby: 

Margaret


----------



## iJohnHenry

Margaret, I used to run down stairs, without a care in the world, too.

I now use the hand rail.

A moments inattention can result in a World of hurt.

I hope you get off relatively free.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, bring a doxie or two with you. No one will mess with you ......... nor hold back what they owe you. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, they are on their way. I shall send the quiet cuddlers to help you in this time of pain. Hope you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

A peaceful good night to one and all who are in physical or emotional pain today. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

And so the curtain falls on another day in The Shang.


----------



## MaxPower

Margaret,

Put some ice on your back wrapped in 1 layer of towels and place a moist paper towel between your skin and the ice (ice can actually burn and the moist paper towel prevents this) Afterwards check your skin by blanching it - pressing on it with your finger to see if the colour comes back. Keep icing it for a few days.

If in a few days it doesn't feel better, try some heat.

Let me know how it goes and I'll give you some exercises to do after it settles down.


----------



## MaxPower

I spoke with my boss yesterday and she told me that she has more part time openings for me. She also pitched a possible position to her boss that she basically created just for me. It will be assisting the two regional managers since their caseload has increased after another manager is taking a leave of absence.

This should in theory give me full time hours.

Keep everything crossed.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Keep everything crossed.


Warren, gotcha:


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to your weekend. We're closing out a snowless November with some nice temperatures, but they tell me winter is on the way for next week.

Tea, coffee and the Anything Your Heart's Desire buffet is in full swing this morning.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Margaret,
> 
> Put some ice on your back wrapped in 1 layer of towels and place a moist paper towel between your skin and the ice (ice can actually burn and the moist paper towel prevents this) Afterwards check your skin by blanching it - pressing on it with your finger to see if the colour comes back. Keep icing it for a few days.
> 
> If in a few days it doesn't feel better, try some heat.
> 
> Let me know how it goes and I'll give you some exercises to do after it settles down.


Thanks for the advice Warren. I wrapped a cold pack in a towel and put that on my back for short periods and then I had a good sleep to this morning, I can still feel that my back is not happy, but it hasn't developed into the debilitating soreness that I feared. The comfort doxies helped too   

Bit of snow falling here today so I'm glad I got groceries yesterday. I'm planning to try my hand at baking bread for the first time in 30 years. Wish me luck.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Had a university committee meeting from 9AM until noon. Yuk. Still, it is now out of the way until next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the breakfast, Don. I shall use it as lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Warren. We are all pulling for you. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I hope you are feeling better. I have sent two of the more quiet doxies to sit by you and just be there for restful comfort.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, didn't you post pics of snow around your home? Was that October???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, didn't you post pics of snow around your home? Was that October???


What I meant was no snow that stayed in November. That little bit we got was gone the next day.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's what I thought. It is pouring rain outside, but at 10C, there is no risk of freezing rain.


----------



## Bolor

Warren, we are all pulling for you. Best of luck.

Margaret, take care of your back. Just ask Don ... he knows all too well what back pain is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Has your snow stopped yet? I have sent out a fresh supply of Bolor Special just for you ........... just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and pouring rain outside at just before 5PM. The doxies refuse to go outside in this sort of downpour ............... and I don't blame them one bit.


----------



## overkill

Afternoon all, just finished up cleaning the condo. Girlfriend just moved in so we have been unpacking a bit for the past day or so and just in tidy up mode now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, a doxie pup makes for a great housewarming gift ............ unless the condo has a "no pets allowed". If that is the case, we set a few wolverines and badgers loose in the condo and they quickly change their minds about having a doxie or two roaming about hunting them down.


----------



## iJohnHenry

"Living in sin". My, that sure brings back memories.

Good luck, with the 24/7 duels.


----------



## SINC

Thankfully most of us are past that tired old derogatory expression.

Congrats Steve. Much happiness.


----------



## winwintoo

It has been an interesting day. My back has determined the extent of my endeavors, so I've been going through old cookbooks - am I the only one who shoved newspaper clippings into the cookbook? I found one from 1972 about my youngest brother's basketball team   

I've also been searching on line for recipes that I remember from early days and found 14 recipes on one site for "kifle" - a really tasty treat that Mom used to make for special occasions. My guess is that all 14 recipes produce about the same thing, but the recipes are very different. Some use only one egg yolk - those cooks didn't have easy access to eggs? - some have 6 egg yolks - those cooks had way too many eggs and needed to use them up?

Some recipes call for a filling that's made separate and rolled into the little dough crescents before baking - those cooks had time on their hands or lots of little hands to help? - some recipes mix the nut "filling" right into the dough and bake like cookies rather than rolls - those cooks were busy and didn't have time to mess with the fiddly rolling and just plopped it all together and be done with it.   

Interesting.

Margaret
PS - the back is still sore, but now the soreness is moving around so I know it's not an injury that I need to worry about. Cold packs are helping and I got to whine to family and friends today and the sympathy helped LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, glad to hear that you back is a bit better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, et al, thought you might like to see the newest additions to the Regina Doxie Clan. The father of these doxie pups, Zorro, was the father of our second litter of pups. They live in the heart of Regina.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, these doxies are three days old .............. and already in training for the Chuck Wagon Races at the Calgary Stampede.


----------



## winwintoo

They are so cute   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, they are somewhat cute, Margaret. I find that they don't get really cute until about 4 weeks of age. Then, their eyes are open, they are walking about and are playful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Two weeks old and starting to get cute ....... albeit still looking stoned.

Then, at four weeks, they are up and really walking about their area.


----------



## MaxPower

Is your pain in the low back Margaret? I'm assuming it is, since that is the most common area for back pain.

Keep putting the ice on your back. It should help settle the inflammation. Try laying on your back (bed or floor) and bring alternating knees to your chest and hold for about 30 seconds. This will stretch the muscles in your lower back as well as separate your vertebrae. If it hurts while doing that, I suggest to go see a Physiotherapist. They are better equipped to handle injuries at the clinic than me barking orders over the internet.

Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, that sounds like good advice. Have any specific excercises for tennis elbow caused by too much snow shoveling?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, Guy. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hope you feel better in the morning, Margaret. Paix.


----------



## SINC

And so ends another day in the Shang.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> MP, that sounds like good advice. Have any specific excercises for tennis elbow caused by too much snow shoveling?


Tennis Elbow or Lateral Epicondylitis, is an inflammation of the lateral nerve. I have treated several patients with this condition. In the clinic, what I have typically done was Ultrasound, exercises with muscle stimulation and in some cases, acupuncture.

You can try to strengthen the muscles by using a light hand weight - 2lbs to start, laying your arm on a flat surface, palm down and gripping the weight do some wrist curls. That is about all I can recommend for at home treatment.

My best advice is to go see a physiotherapist for treatment.


----------



## Dreambird

End of the day now... G'nite Don!


----------



## Dreambird

G'Nite Marc... very cute pups!

Nitey-nite everyone and everyall...


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning everybody,
Welcome to this beautiful Sunday.
Please enjoy some amazingly brewed coffee, take in some classic jazz vocals along with some fresh fruit from the tropics flown in especially for this day.
As well we will be serving the usual sunday brunch with the added special for this Sunday. Smoked sockeye Eggs benedict. A must try, if I say so myself. The flavors of the salmon and the light velvety sauce will floor you.
Any way please enjoy and make your self at home.
I will be gone for the day by 6am and will check in later this evening to catch up on the going on's of the day.
Take care.


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> End of the day now... G'nite Don!


Actually Diane, I ended yesterday. You ended today just a tad early don't you think?


----------



## SINC

Morning Guy, that's a pretty fancy breakfast you rounded up.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the fruit and the classic jazz vocals. Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Time is all relative here in The Shang. Thus, one never knows when the day begins or ends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Warren. I have seen a physiotherapist re my knees, and he suggested the same sort of exercise, followed by ice. Great minds think alike, n'est pas? You certainly know your profession.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. What is on your agenda for this fine day? something relaxing I trust. Oh, wait, it has to involve doxies, doesn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, Don, I am stuck grading. However, I shall take a break and mow the lawn out front, as amazing as that sounds here in St.John's. I shall then have to take a coffee break, sitting out back with my laptop, catching up on mybirdie.ca, and watching the doxies run about the back yard. Usually, they are running around snow at this time of year.

The sun is still shining and it is 6C. A fine day.

What is on your plate today, mon frere?


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, one cannot overlook the PGA Skins Game on today at 1:00 our time. Canadian Stephen Ames of Calgary is the defending champ and has won this event the last two years. Can he do it again? He did not win a single skin yesterday, but in the past two appearances, he was hard to beat on day two. We shall see what happens today.

I bought a large piece of corned beef yesterday and it will hit the boiling pot around noon today so it is ready for this evening's meal. Served with boiled cabbage and mashed spuds and a good bit of hot mustard, this is one of my favourite meals. Since Sundays are my day to cook, I like to make different things from the norm.

So there you have what's on my plate today in more ways than one.


----------



## MaxPower

It is a learning process Marc, and I am constantly learning. I was however, trained by some very excellent people and that makes a huge difference.

I may not be able to post much since I am unable to login to my ehMac account from my iBook. I am here in my office doing some paperwork and am able to login from my iMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sounds like a fine day indeed, and a grand meal. My wife is making a fancy chicken meal, with German red cabbage and German potatoes. It should be good.

Just mowed a bit of my lawn. I wore just a short sleeve shirt and shorts, much to the amazement of my neighbors who walked past me all bundled up in a winter coat. "It is sunny and 7C", I exclaimed to them. Of course, it is nice to be back inside now. Won't have this sort of weather until June. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone. It's overcast here this morning but it looks like it might brighten up later.

Between the doxie cuddling and Warren's excellent advice, my back is much improved today and I'm finding that it actually hurts less if I'm up and around so I'm going to try to bake bread today - haven't done that in about 30 years  

Thanks for the good brunch Guy. I needed that.

Take care Margaret


----------



## Dreambird

har har... yeah maybe... but then here I am re-starting it a couple of hours sooner than usual again...  




SINC said:


> Actually Diane, I ended yesterday. You ended today just a tad early don't you think?


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks bunches for breakfast and coffee... hit the spot!

Marc... mowing lawns over there in St. John's?...  Mine is pretty much dead for the year, not much to mow anymore.


----------



## SINC

Morning Diane. I am not going to ask _why_ you are up so early though.


----------



## Dreambird

Mais pourquoi? 

I don't bite... much...


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that the doxies were of some help, Margaret. I think that Warren's advice was more effective, along with Don's suggestions. Doxies are like comfort food.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane.

"Marc... mowing lawns over there in St. John's?... " Yes, with all of the rain and atypical warm temps, the grass is still growing.


----------



## Dr.G.

In 10 hours yesterday, St.John's received over 100mm of rain ........... which is 10cm ............. which is 4 inches. If this had been snow, with an inch of rain being a foot of snow, we would have gotten over 4 feet of snow. We really lucked out yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

We passed post #38,000 here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

We also have 95 more viewings until we pass #778,000. That is an even more amazing figure.


----------



## winwintoo

I'll leave the bread on the counter if anyone wants to try it. I give it a 10 for taste, but 0 for texture. And I only have a few small burns, no blisters, so any experienced bread baker can attest that all in all it was a good day in the kitchen.

I now know which bowls to have handy and what temp to have the oven etc, so the next batch should be better.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon all, spending most of the day cleaning up and organizing still. Weather outside has not been inviting at all to say the least, though I do not think that we will be getting the storm that some people were calling for earlier in the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Margaret. Great bread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nose to the grindstone, Steve. Some scented candles might help as well. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, to one and all, who ache this evening. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> Between the doxie cuddling and Warren's excellent advice, my back is much improved today and I'm finding that it actually hurts less if I'm up and around so I'm going to try to bake bread today - haven't done that in about 30 years


Glad I could help Margaret. The key is to act while the injury is fresh. The longer it goes on, the harder it is to heal.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Glad I could help Margaret. The key is to act while the injury is fresh. The longer it goes on, the harder it is to heal.


I agree with getting to it right away. I'm glad you were here to put me on the right track.

I was in a pretty serious car accident a few years ago and wondered how the "no fault" insurance would change the way victims are treated. As it turned out, when I called the insurance office they told me to immediately go to a massage therapist who was able to relieve a lot of the strain. I thought that was pretty forward thinking of the insurance company to worry about my treatment before any of the paper work was even started or they had any proof that I had even been in an accident.

Turns out that recovery was short and relatively painless compared to earlier accidents I had been in that weren't as serious, but left me hurting for a long time.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I was up early and not feeling well. Sore throat and upset stomach. A glass of ginger ale and a lozenge has changed that, but not enough to attempt a coffee or anything else this morning. mybirdie is done, so it is back to bed for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall make tea/coffee and breakfast for the morning crowd. Stay in bed, get better, and we shall have some chicken soup brought to you via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you are feeling a bit better, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, does it bother you when people ask you for free advice? I was seeing a PT for my knees, and he said that it bothered him when people wanted free advice re various problems they were experiencing.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Glad that there was no storm last night, just some light rain on the way into work today.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. It was a great weekend visiting with a friend who I haven't seen in a long time. He brought his dog with him as well (a black lab) so the kids had a great weekend as well, running and playing. By the end of the first day my buddy said he can't remember ever seeing his dog, who loves to play constantly, so exhausted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Rain is always better than snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Our doxies usually wear out the children when they come to play with them outside.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, does it bother you when people ask you for free advice? I was seeing a PT for my knees, and he said that it bothered him when people wanted free advice re various problems they were experiencing.


 I won't speak for Warren but I think it bothers most people in any profession on some level when people are asking for free advice.

It's not a matter of not wanting to help people, it's more a matter of the inconsideration. I have no problem offering people advice of my own free will, but when people come to me asking for advice, expecting free help it bothers me (with some exceptions like family of course). What gives them the right to expect me to give away what I am using to provide for myself and my family? The worst are the people that will come talk to you, pretending to be interested in something else and then steer the conversation towards their problems hoping to get something from you.  Those people really annoy me, I would have way more respect for them and their problems if they had the guts to just come out and ask me if I would be willing to offer some advice.


----------



## bhil

Wow, looking back at that reply, I think you may have hit a sore point with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, sorry to have hit a "sore point". Maybe you could ask Warren what sorts of exercises you might do to relieve yourself of this pain.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Hope you feel better Don, if you would like we can put a call out for any magic potions out there if you think you would be willing to try them.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Well I have been procrastinating the last little while, I bought an accounting program for Mac's called MoneyWorks express. I am going to try and set it up and hopefully be able to print out some invoices today. Me and accounting just can't get along. So I am hoping I catch on quickly. The part I do not like is the fact that they do not have a help phone line, only can ask questions on the computer and they will supposedly reply within a couple of business days.
Well that is my day.
Hope you all have an amazingly satisfying day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. Hopefully, your financial situation shall take a turn for the better this week. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. Yes, in spite of a threat of Proroguing Parliament", The Shang shall continue.


----------



## SINC

Tut, tut now, no politics in the Shang please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good point, Don. Too many harsh words going back and forth in other threads. Here we have an oasis.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, here in the Shang, the only voting we do is to select the doxie of the week.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Evening all... 

Opting for a glass of white wine tonight!

I'm sorry to hear you were not feeling well this morning, Don... hopefully that has passed now. Do you get the annual flu shot?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

May those who are sick or hurt feel some relief tonight and face tomorrow with renewed health. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Aside from encroaching cold weather... very well thank you.  My house has a few problem draft areas that I've been busy plugging up with success, also... now don't laugh, but I invested in a couple a' pairs of those all in one feet included polar fleece pj's. Found a place that makes great ones for adults... they are the greatest for around the house and sleeping. I can keep the temp turned down quite significantly. 

The only "male" around here is Fidget and he doesn't give me any grief on how I look so...


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, my wife has polar fleece pj's and the doxies love to cuddle with her.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. 

Diane, I did get my flu shot just two weeks ago and they claim it takes two weeks to take effect, but I am better now and will write it all off to a 12 hour bug.

As for those jammies with the feet in 'em, hey, go for it. Whatever works! 

My wife does not have these feet pj things, but if she did, I would love her no less.


----------



## Dreambird

Awww thanks, Don! You are a true gentleman, but your wife probably knows that already... 

Glad to hear you're feeling better! 

Heading off to bed here now... where spoiled Fidget will be allowed to cuddle with me. I'm a sap, what can I say? 

G'nite Don and Marc and everyone... sleep tight. Hope you all have pleasant dreams to offset the crap during the day...


----------



## SINC

Night Diane.

Morning all. Tea and coffee await with a full counter of pastries this morning. Just go easy on that fresh whipped cream. Perhaps have a bit more from the fruit platter than the pastry trays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. There are all sorts of pasteries ready for you, compliments of Don. I have made some fresh tea and coffee, and there is a continental breakfast buffet ready whenever you are wanting to eat. Bon appetite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you are feeling better, Don.


----------



## SINC

Me too Marc, I hate it when that happens, but I am at the top of my game this morning and rarin' to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's good news, Don. I too got my flu shot a few weeks ago ........... just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is an amazing 16C at about 840AM here in St.John's. This is warmer than what we experienced in all but four days in the month of June.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and all. Going to grab a coffee and a nice pastry for breakfast.

Marc I hope you have applied your sunblock for the day with those temperatures


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. That is 16.2C in the light rain. We won't seen any sun until maybe the weekend. Then, the temps will plunge to 2C. From Dec. until May, we only get sun on cold days when a high pressure system manages to come our way. During Jan/Feb/Mar, we experience what is known as a "snow bomb", which is a stationary low pressure system that sits over NL and pumps heavy wet snow day after day after day upon us here in St.John's. This usually happens when the GTA gets great weather, their "January thaw".


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, does it bother you when people ask you for free advice? I was seeing a PT for my knees, and he said that it bothered him when people wanted free advice re various problems they were experiencing.


It doesn't bother me when people ask me for advice. They generally don't though, since I offer it up freely. However as a PTA compared to a PT, people tend to think that I am not as knowledgeable as a PT.

What bothers me however is when I am asked for advice, I give it to them and they don't follow it. My brother in law for example always asks me for advice and if it is not something he wants to hear, he doesn't follow it.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. Was out at 6:00 am cleaning out the driveway and two of my neighbours'. The snow plow came by last night and the banks froze quite hard so shoveling would have been quite difficult.

Now I'll have some breakfast and some Bolor Special mixed half and half with strong coffee .... sort of like a cafe mocha. 

Glad your felling better Don. I too got my flu shot more than a month ago and so far so good.

Hope everyone has a great day. I'm pretty sure I will. the snow has stopped for now at least.


----------



## SINC

Morning Bob. It's a good thing you have that big snow blower. Shovelling a grader wind row is no fun.

We are forecast to get a bit of snow and some cold temps this week, but back to above normal by the weekend. Se far we have dodged the snow bullet pretty good this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

The planets and the Moon are putting on a show! For a few nights, brilliant Venus, bright Jupiter, and the crescent Moon blaze in a striking conjunction. They first formed their brilliant triangle last night, 15 degrees high, in the southwestern sky. The three celestial objectives will continue to stay close together as seen from Earth even though the planets are millions of miles away.

Sadly, nothing but cloudy skies and rain here in St.John's until at least Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. I was amazed at how knowledgeable the PTA was down at Nova Physio, where I went for help with my knees. So, I view you as a professional.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of that driveway situation, Bob. This is exactly why I bought a snow blower last winter. There were times when the piles was nearly chest high and 7 feet wide, and I figured that it was too slushy to shovel and would wait until morning. Then, the temps plunged to -7C and froze everything solid. Never again.

Shovel with care, mon ami. Bolor Special is on its way to you.


----------



## medic03

Afternoon everyone, had the day (week) off as I had surgery this am on my wrist. i had the same procedure on my right wrist 11 years ago and it was a big production with prersurgery, recovery... Today I was in and out of the hospital in about 90 minutes. They put in a neuroblock so I didn't even get to take advantage of getting any valium (I like valium) oh well home early enough and I am not allowed to do anything except a bit of physio for the next while - I guess I will go and take a nap


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear all went well Treena. 

Valium eh? All it does it put me to sleep.


----------



## medic03

it makes me feel relaxed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, glad to hear that your surgery went well. We shall deliver your meals for the rest of the week, and you will have a lap doxie for comfort.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon all... 

Yummm... pastries... and fruit. With my coffee... hit the spot, thank you very much!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Good middle of the day Diane! 

There is some strange white stuff falling from the sky. Whatever could it be?


----------



## Bolor

We, thankfully, have had a respite from that "strange white stuff" for the day. Supposed to start up again tonight. Ah, well ...


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day Marc and Don...

Strange white stuff predicted for tonight here... right now just gloomy and windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have strange things in the sky as well .............. stars. It has been awhile since we had clearing skies so that we could see the moon and stars.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G said:


> Morning, Warren. I was amazed at how knowledgeable the PTA was down at Nova Physio, where I went for help with my knees. So, I view you as a professional.


We are considered Health Care Professionals and know every bit as much as a physiotherapist in treating patients. The few things we cannot do is to diagnose, refer, translate referrals or change the treatment plan without the PT's go ahead. Other than that in a clinic, we pretty much run the place.

The sad thing is here, PT's tend to like to hire Kinesiologists since they view a university degree higher than a college diploma. Yes Kins have a broader understanding of anatomy and movement and are one step out of PT School, however, as far as performing the duties in a clinic and understanding the various equipment and protocols, and contraindications of a condition, we are trained far better.

i would love to start up an association for PTA's where we can be recognized for who we are, get paid a fair wage and not be in competition with someone who isn't trained for the job. Kind of sounds like a union. No?


----------



## MaxPower

Dreambird said:


> Aside from encroaching cold weather... very well thank you.  My house has a few problem draft areas that I've been busy plugging up with success, also... now don't laugh, but I invested in a couple a' pairs of those all in one feet included polar fleece pj's. Found a place that makes great ones for adults... they are the greatest for around the house and sleeping. I can keep the temp turned down quite significantly.
> 
> The only "male" around here is Fidget and he doesn't give me any grief on how I look so...


Nice. Where can I buy some of these?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it sounds like a professional organization. Go for it, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

May the morning sunrise find us all in better health. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

And so the curtain falls on another day in the Shang.


----------



## Dreambird

You can get them here:
Main Catalog - Jumpin Jammerz

I like my Polar Fleece one... I've got "Blue Ducks"...  
Polar Fleece Jammerz - Catalog - Jumpin Jammerz

They cost a bit, but well worth it... I'm toasty warm in mine which means I can turn the thermostat in the house down by about 3º during the day and 6º at night from what I'm used to. YMMV... I'm very sensitive to cold and drafts, you may be able to turn it down more.

Excellent product.




MaxPower said:


> Nice. Where can I buy some of these?


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night Marc...


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night Don...


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night everyone... thought I'd rack up a few posts... I wanna be an Honourable Citizen... :baby:


----------



## Cameo

Well if you are still awake then I can help you rack up those posts......it is 3 am and I can't sleep.....either I talk to someone or paint my window trim.........gonna be a looon day at work if I have to look at numbers and spreadsheets all day.......my son is in a bad mood and as much as I love him, he is being a jerk tonight so here I am.....


anyone else here???????? Or are you going to leave me to paint?????


----------



## medic03

Are you still awake Jeanne? I was sound asleep before 9:30 last night. Unfortunately that means I have been wide awake since 5:30 this am. Just snuck into the kitchen to see if there was any crumbs left for breakfast -I fear I don't think I can even put on the big pot of coffee with only one hand available. I am going to go and try to shower in the meantime hopefully someone else from the Shang is up to make breakie


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some fresh tea and coffee, along with an "over the hump day" breakfast for all of you early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Morning, Treena. You are both up early.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Hope you all have a killer Wednesday. Not literally I mean,
Thanks for breakfast Marc,
Got to run I have a little snow to move today and I am running a bit behind.


----------



## Cameo

Treena? I ended up painting the window trim.........got one done, now I can get my tree up this weekend. One more window and one more doorframe and the living room is done.

Thanks for breakfast Marc, I am a little groggy this morning, I need more then two hours sleep............


----------



## bhil

Morning all. A brief example of what keeps me busy, here is a snippet of conversation from Monday afternoon (and the reason I didn't pop by yesterday, and probably shouldn't be here now):

Team lead: "Management is asking how long it will take to get that done?"
Me: "Once I get access to the device I've been waiting a week for, about 2 days if if I push it."
Management's reply: "Great, so we can start testing it tomorrow?"

Why can't we have intelligent management?


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. I stayed up writing until midnight last night and now have a bank of material for the next few days.

That meant I did not awake before 7:00 a.m., very late for me. My e-mail by then had three inquiries as to why mybirdie.ca had not been updated (My local readers are a demanding bunch) so I have been busy launching today's site which is a milestone for St. Albert's Place as we broke the 100,000th visitor to the site mark this morning.

I snuck in a bottle of Bailey's to celebrate and put it on the counter. Please help yourselves.

You can read all about it on my site.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all!

A clear sky and it looks like a beautiful day ahead here in Revelstoke. I hope the weather holds for a few days. The mountains are lovely.

Now, off to work I go ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. Plow on, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. I would suggest a nap in our Relaxation Grotto and Meditation Spa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Sometimes the phrase "intelligent management", at least in academia, is an oxymoron.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Re the milestone for St. Albert's Place for the 100,000th visitor to the site, I think that must have been Jason Jinglestars, of Joe Batt's Arm, NL. He has set up somewhat of a shrine in your honor in this isolated section of NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. Drive carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seriously, Don, that is truly a major accomplishment. Kudos, mon frere.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning everyone... up early, couldn't sleep... *blink**

Bright side is I'm in time for breakfast and coffee, lots of coffee. 

Off to read Don's blog...


----------



## Dreambird

Sorry I missed you Jeanne, I went off to bed... watched some stuff on my iPod for a couple of hours and then fell asleep alright. That lasted til about 5ish am, tossed and turned for some time... gave up and got up. 




Cameo said:


> Well if you are still awake then I can help you rack up those posts......it is 3 am and I can't sleep.....either I talk to someone or paint my window trim.........gonna be a looon day at work if I have to look at numbers and spreadsheets all day.......my son is in a bad mood and as much as I love him, he is being a jerk tonight so here I am.....
> 
> 
> anyone else here???????? Or are you going to leave me to paint?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Something seems to be disrupting everyone's sleep patterns these days. Can't be the doxies howling at the full moon, since we are in crescent phase.


----------



## Dreambird

Things went wacky for me when the time change happened. I don't know why as it's never taken this long to adjust before but where it's routine for me for to be going strong until anywhere between 2am - 4am and getting up between 10am and noon, these days I feel like it's midnight by 8pm... but I'm having trouble with waking up at 5 or 6am too. 

I make myself stay up til at least midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, same for me. Of course, I pulled a fast one and instead of "fall back" I pushed the clocks ahead by an hour. So, everyone is mixed up here in this house, other than our dogs. They are on their own time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange, I got booted off of ehMacLand for 1/2 an hour. Guess Mr. Mayor did not like my howling doxies at the Shang. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

That's odd, it has been OK here all morning Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was off for 1/2 an hour and then got an email from ehMacLand on how to reregister. No problem.


----------



## SINC

An email to reregister? They must be making some major changes as I have never had this happen in nearly eight years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe I got banned for 1/2 hour? As I said, no problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got bumped off of ehMacLand again for 1/2 an hour. I had to again reapply for a new password. Is someone is trying to tell me something???


----------



## SINC

That is very odd Marc. As I said it is working fine here. Go Figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, Don. If I am inactive and try to post something, I am bumped off of the system and have to reregister. As you say, go figure.


----------



## SINC

I think I know what's happening Marc.

You're not posting often enough!


----------



## iJohnHenry

SINC said:


> I think I know what's happening Marc.
> 
> You're not posting often enough!


OMG, I have a twin.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think I know what's happening Marc.

You're not posting often enough!"

Don, this is my busy time of the academic semester. I shall not be able to post as much until Dec.19th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

:lmao: You know what? I did the same thing... 






Dr.G. said:


> Diane, same for me. Of course, I pulled a fast one and instead of "fall back" I pushed the clocks ahead by an hour. So, everyone is mixed up here in this house, other than our dogs. They are on their own time.


----------



## Dreambird

Bonne nuit, Marc!


----------



## SINC

And so the curtain falls on another day in The Shang.


----------



## Dreambird

Nitey-Nite... :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Tea and coffee are hot and ready along with a big pot of oatmeal, toast and real maple syrup. A fruit platter goes well too this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and fruit. Busy day grading today and on into the 19th of December. Then I am free until just after New Year's Day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, with Christmas only three weeks away, I though I had better get the tree up in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Don. Is that a Star of David on the top of the tree? It could be our Hanukkah bush as well. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, are you going to decorate The Shang like this house again this year?

210,000 Christmas lights. Computer animated and synchronized to music in Pittsburgh Pa - iReport.com


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Don, are you going to decorate The Shang like this house again this year?
> 
> 210,000 Christmas lights. Computer animated and synchronized to music in Pittsburgh Pa - iReport.com


Morning all! If votes count I'll vote against decorating the Shang this way. While it is impressive, and I applaud the effort they went through to get this set up, I can't imagine having to see it every day. Once is enough, beyond that I think it would get tiresome in a hurry.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, are you going to decorate The Shang like this house again this year?


I'm with Sean Marc, let's keep the Shang low key and traditional. 

You know, a tree, stocking hung from the fireplace, a wreath or two, maybe a reindeer or two and Frosty. What would Christmas be without him?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, Don, I am all with you on this one. I think that this is overkill. Small and traditional. Of course, in our house, once the doxies get their toys, it is all over the house ............. and I mean all over the house. Stuffed toys last for about five minutes. This year, Deborah is giving them all a treat -- a reindeer from Finland. This year, the doxies get to devour Blitzen. The reindeer has been raised for slaughter, butchered into pieces, and shipped over to St.John's for the doxie feast. We are bypassing the typical Finnish treat of drinking the blood, however. I have my standards.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Afternoon all... is the coffee good and strong?
My one and only wish today...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoonn, Diane. Might I suggest your own personal blend, which we call "Diane's Dynamite Brew". Calling it "rocket fuel" is a slander to the taste and strength of this blend. Enjoy.


----------



## Dreambird

Yes, please Marc... that would be most welcome!


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall send you the first batch via Doxie Express. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

How are you feeling today other than tired, Diane?


----------



## Dreambird

Marc, much as I try to tell myself it is irrational to feel this way and that I am in Canada, not in China... I am afraid. I do not want to inject politics here but I was very hopeful, no... actually pretty sure the GG would make Harper face his non-confidence vote on Dec. 8, perhaps precipitating his stepping down. It is a long time til Jan. 27... long enough for the man to do much damage. I do not trust him one bit, I feel I have good reason not to. 

I'm truly sorry for venting here... but I see Harper in deep consultation with Tom Flanagan now... His "Karl Rove"...

Perhaps I will die before things become totally intolerable in Canada....

Sorry, I should not put you through that... I will consult the proper person.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, we don't talk politics here in The Shang. Still, I can send you a doxie mantra for you to chant and meditate upon. Ask Jeanne, they work for her.

Still, I feel your pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Everyone seems tired here in The Shang these days ........... even the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, that bed was nicely made about 10 minutes before the doxies decided that it would be nice to get up there and relax. There are only 6 in the picture since one is asleep on the chair in my office.


----------



## SINC

There is both pain and joy in Canada today and I suspect it is about 50/50. I find myself joyful. 

I now await the satellite tech to install a new HD receiver between 12 and 5 today. I hope it is sooner than later so I can go out and run some errands.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my next door neighbor own his own electric company and has been contracted by StarChoice. Luckily, when I need work done I know exactly when he is coming over. I hate waiting for tech persons, et al. I too feel your pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. How is everyone this evening??? Only 17 more shopping days until Hanukkah. Remember, little meaningful gifts for the children for each of the 8 nights of Hanukkah.


----------



## MLeh

Good evening back to you Marc, and everyone else. 

I am in Kelowna now, having enjoyed a cold but clear day in Revelstoke. Hopefully the weather will hold and I'll have a pleasant drive back home tomorrow. Unfortunately flurries are forecast.

I'm glad we don't discuss politics in the Shang. There are plenty of other places to do that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Elaine. Drive carefully and arrive alive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. How is the new job working out for you? Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to bring the curtain down, Don. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Just got back from driving my technician to the airport for an early flight and will be heading home myself soon. 

Apparently I'm the first one here today, so I'll provide the breakfast. Cinnamon rolls & Sunny Boy cereal are my specialties, along with a large bowl of fresh fruit salad. Not as appetizing as the usual options, I know. That'll teach everyone to sleep in.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning Marc, friends.

Looks like a cold weekend in store.........going to -7 I think they said today and worse tonight. High of -3 tomorrow. I hope it doesn't go colder then that because tomorrow is the day to get the tree. I think the living room is just about ready for it.

The job is great Marc, thanks for asking. It has been very very busy - it has combined my old job with another - without taking anything away from the old one hahaha, so basically just adding more duties. Which is good, I would much rather be run off my feet then doing make work projects. I think as some of the changes that are to happen and when I get more familiar with my new duties that things will balance out well enough. 

I submitted to the photo contest this time at work, we will see how that goes.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Elaine, we must have been posting at the same time. I love cinnamon rolls!


----------



## bhil

Good morning everyone. Looks like it might be a white Christmas after all. I just shovelled Wed night, and more of the white stuff is falling today and forecasted for Sunday. And of course, after every snowfall temperatures are plummenting 20 degrees, because it wouldn't be right to shovel snow in nice weather.

Ooooh these cinnamon rolls look great, thanks Elaine!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. Thanks for the breakfast and fruit and the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Glad to hear that all goes well with your job. You have earned a break in the employment scene.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. I just had my snow tires put on this morning, but currently, it is 9C and just cloudy. Actually, it is balmy, and about 7 degrees above normal. It shall not last and forecasts predict a brutal winter. A white Christmas here is always a safe bet.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I actually slept late this morning. I guess the weird hours I sometimes keep finally crept up on me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I saved you some lunch if you are hungry.


----------



## SINC

It is still mid morning here and time for me to head out and do a few errands.

Who knows, I might even find something interesting to cook for super this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife made some homemade lasagna with skim milk cottage cheese and skim milk cheese and salt free sauce.


----------



## SINC

Yikes! My wife too makes a vegetarian lasagna, and I choke it down to be nice. I hate lasagna of any kind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is not a vegetarian lasagna. It has meat, but the meat is extra lean ground beef. All of the cheeses are low fat or no fat.


----------



## SINC

I realize that Marc, just poorly worded. I meant my wife makes lasagna too, even vegetable to try and get me to eat it. I do as I have no wish to make her feel bad, but I do not like it.


----------



## mapsgirl

All this lasagna talk is making me hungry!

My hubby makes this awesome lasagna...i think it is has all the fat that Marc's doesn't have. He puts in ground beef and sausage. Yummy!

Tonight how ever will be pizza night! We're letting the kids finish decorating the tree (the remaining plastic ornaments). Gonna be fun night!

(Just have to get through this training course I'm in right now)


----------



## Dr.G.

Too bad. My wife's lasagna is to die for ............ in a good sense.


----------



## Bolor

Right now -3 is a mild day as is -7. We got up to -21 this morning and the weekend looks as though it will be -25 at night. Going to have to plug the cars in too. sigh ...


----------



## SINC

Take heart Bob, it is only 16 more sleeps until the days begin getting longer and spring is on the way.


----------



## Bolor

:clap:


----------



## Bolor

I'm shoveled out already.


----------



## SINC

One of the benefits of having a heart attack is that shovelling is a no-no.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I'm still waiting for my heart attack


----------



## Sitting Bull

That is funny , I was just talking to my wife not more than 20 minutes ago how I was craving a lasagna. Now I check up on what I have missed in the last couple of days and what do I find. Lasagna. Hmmmm.
Sorry folks I am doing this all backwards, I am supposed to read all the posts first then reply. But of course I am doing it all backwards.
The snow is killing me to , even though we have not gotten much here. I hurt my back yesterday and my sciatic nerve is killing me . I was clearing snow all night and part of the morning. trying to relax a bit and get some sleep as I will need to go out again at about 3-4 am.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all.
just checking in


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Bob. I know the feeling of having a driveway with waste deep snow and then, five hours later, is it cleared.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, I too have sciatic nerve problems, so I feel your pain. I find that a bit of warmth via a heating pad helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Timmins, Ontario - Forecast - Environment Canada

The Doxie Express is reporting difficulties meeting the demand for Bolor Special in the Timmins region. I feel for Bob this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Edmonton, Alberta - Forecast - Environment Canada

Don will be needing some Bolor Special as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Regina, Saskatchewan - Forecast - Environment Canada

As will Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada

We might even need some here in St.John's next week ............... if there is any left.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hope tomorrow brings everyone a bit less pain. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, time to bring down the curtain. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Night,Night everybody.


----------



## SINC

Darn it, all I did was give you another post every day Marc. 

And so the curtain falls on another day in the Shang.


----------



## Sonal

Strangely, I was at a friend's for dinner tonight, and they served.... lasagna.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Strangely, I was at a friend's for dinner tonight, and they served.... lasagna.


Oh, yuk.


----------



## SINC

Seems I was last to leave and first to arrive today. Oh well, it's a bit early so I'll just hang the wreath and come back later.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don,
I was just waiting for the coffee to stop brewing so I could load up a couple travel mugs and off to work I go.I sure am glad there is only a couple cm today to deal with. My back is killing me.
Anyway hope you and all those that have yet to rise from there sleep have a great day.
Talk to you all tonight.
Guy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Guy, thanks for the coffee. I have been working for the past hour and a half. Have a good one yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Was that you banging on the door of The Shang? Thought someone was trying to steal our doxies ................ not. The last person who broke into the Shang to steal the doxies never made it out the front door. Nice wreath.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, I feel your pain. I have sciatica and I know the sort of pain this sort of situation causes. I find heat helps, but maybe Warren, who is a trained PTA, will have more professional advice to give to you. Paix, mon ami. Bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I still let you bring down the curtain. I liked that phrase so I thought I would share it with you. Paix, mon frere. How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I have been up since 2:30 having gone to bed at 9:30. I got all my work done with the site and am now browsing the morning papers and on the hunt for more stories to put in the bank for tomorrow. 'Tis a never ending process, but it keeps me informed. I try to find stuff that readers would rarely see elsewhere to keep my site fresh and people coming back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am amazed at the depth of your website, with an eclectic mix of stories and pictures. Kudos, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all,

Just dropping in for a quick coffee and then it is off to coach my son's basketball team.

I have learned that the cause of sciatica can be numerous. Most commonly, it is from an impingement in the lower back from any number of conditions. It can also be caused from a misaligned sacroiliac joint or the piriformis muscle in the buttock impinging the nerve.

Regardless, seeking proper physiotherapy is essential to ease the pain. They have the proper tools and equipment to treat it properly. Acupuncture has been known to help as well. In the meantime, try lying on your back and bring your knee to your chest to stretch out your lower back. While this won't cure, it can help relieve the pain.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren.

When my back acts up, my physiotherapist told me to lie flat on the floor, then take a soft rubber ball about the size of a tennis ball and place it under me.

He said to imagine I was putting it in the dimple of my buttocks on the side most affected.

Then lay flat on the ball for a full five minutes. When I remove the ball and lie back on the floor, I would swear someone had dug a groove in the floor itself and my body sinks into it. He told me I would have this sensation.

I now do this whenever my back acts up and it gives me nearly instant relief for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the medical info and advice, Warren, and thanks for the pragmatic advice, Don. In education, theory-based pragmatic instruction is called "praxis".


----------



## SINC

Marc, I guess I could say I was practicing my praxis then, could I?


----------



## Dr.G.

Caught up on my MyBirdie.ca reading. A great site, Don. I am noticing more sports features, more great scenic pics, a bit more porn (e.g., SINC SAYS: 

My grandmother always said, 'A shot in the glass is better than one in the a- -!' ) and less doxie pics. 

All in all, a great site. Kudos, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Porn? Hardly. But a tiny bit of off colour language gets people's attention indeed. 

As for less doxie pics, do you happen to know anyone who might send some more?


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Not overt porn. Don't know anyone with any doxie pics. Sorry.


----------



## SINC

Too bad. I could have used more.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning, gentlemen, and thanks for the coffee.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Sonal. How is life treating you these days?

Basketball this morning was cancelled and rescheduled for tomorrow morning. A handful of parents showed up and apparently they informed us by posting a sign. A little better communication would be helpful. Unfortunately, I can't make it tomorrow due to a conflicting schedule so unless the convener can find another coach, the team will be without a coach tomorrow.


----------



## bhil

Good morning/afternoon all! Why does it smell like lasagna in here? I just stopped in for some Bolor Special as we are definitely in a downward trend temperature wise here. I got up early this morning with the kids and took and played with them in the basement for a few hours to give my wife a chance to sleep in today. Then while they continued to play I got the laundry done and breakfast ready for the kids. Now it's time for some more playing in before lunch, and then maybe braving the outdoors, for some shopping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal, Warren and Sean ..................... and Praxis Don, as well. Sunny and 2C here at St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Praxis is used by various educators to describe a recurring passage through a cyclical process of experimental learning, such as the cycle described and popularised by David A. Kolb, with his thoughts upon experimental learning, and Paulo Freire writes about praxis in his "Pedagogy of the Oppressed." Praxis emphasizes the need for a constant cycle of conceptualizing the meanings of what can be learned from experience in order to reframe strategic and operational models.

Simply put, praxis is the reflexive relationship between theories and action, especially action that is learner-centered and pragmatic.


----------



## SINC

I may not know a lot about praxis Marc, but I do know that gathering the material for my website each day has broadened my field of general knowledge. I love trivia and I love the offbeat and thrive on seeking it out. I learn every single day in this process.


----------



## Dr.G.

I find the eclectic nature of your site very enjoyable. However, I do not read it unless I have at least an hour to browse through the latest issue and then go back an issue or two. A great site.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Too bad. I could have used more." I know someone who owns doxies, Don. I might get him to email you some pics.


----------



## SINC

A grand idea indeed Marc. Please feel free to do so.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall, Don.


----------



## SINC

Received with thanks, Marc. Tell your friend with the doxies thanks too.


----------



## Dreambird

Good evening all...

Is a crazy person allowed here?


----------



## SINC

You're far from crazy Diane, and always welcome here.

It's a crazy world out there, but one can kick back here and forget what is going on in other threads here on ehMac.

Pull up a chair, help yourself to a Bailey's and strong coffee and let it all hang out to dry.

Peace is our specialty.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, no sign of Guy yet. I invited him here tonight for a demonstration on post counts. Oh well, he's likely enjoying his dinner about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Is a crazy person allowed here? " Diane, if we let Jason Jinglestars in here, we let anyone in to The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have a celebration coming up as Don enters the 24 Club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don has entered the realm of the Big Two Four. Who knows what evil lurks beyond this darkened chamber .............................. The Shadow Knows.


----------



## Dreambird

Ah... thank you... peace!  

I will accept the haven with gratitude... 

Congrats on the 24 Don... I'm still trying for 1!


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, the trick it to think about doxies ............ post about doxies ................ think about Life ............. post about doxies ........... think about fame and fortune ............... post about doxies ...............

That is the secret to inner peace and tranquility, grasshopper.

Remember, the journey to a thousand posts begins with but a single post.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I'm here Don.
What invite? did I miss it? I will go back and check that post. I have a tendency to miss things.


----------



## Sitting Bull

ok I read it


----------



## Sitting Bull

Boy I must of had a little to much oxygen in the old noggin . Got it the last post is the right # and it then changes the previous ones to represent the current one.
Of course I new that. 
Thanks again.
Boy, I sure am glad one is not put out on public display and then ridiculed.


----------



## Dreambird

:lmao: 
OK, but maybe I will have to substitute "Fidget" for the doxies as he is the ruling dog here and what I know best and is always doing "something" post worthy IMO. Of course I could go back in time a little and include Spencer....




Dr.G. said:


> Diane, the trick it to think about doxies ............ post about doxies ................ think about Life ............. post about doxies ........... think about fame and fortune ............... post about doxies ...............
> 
> That is the secret to inner peace and tranquility, grasshopper.
> 
> Remember, the journey to a thousand posts begins with but a single post.


----------



## SINC

Glad to see you now understand Guy, which is why I suggested we sneak over here for the demo so it would be private.


----------



## SINC

My theory is that if you post things that make you feel good, you'll feel good. What a concept, eh?


----------



## Dreambird

... ah Spencer... yes, what a character!

Did I tell you he lived to a ripe old age of 15 1/2 years before cancer got him and I was forced to have put to sleep?

As he grew older, starting around 7 or 8 ish he acquired this endearing "old coot curmudgeonly way" about him... He would grumble when he objected to something.

Yes, I really mean grumble... he even had a certain "grumble" he used that sounded like an "uh-huh"...


----------



## Dreambird

... With the help of my sister and her camera, in 2005 we captured a sweet video of Spencer delivering his "uh-huh"... 

It is one of the most precious memories I have of him... he was very vocal, my little curmudgeon... :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, my little grasshopper, we must teach you The Way of the Doxie. Ask Jeanne, who is now a Zen Doxie Mistress, Peter S., who is a Zen Doxie Master, or Don .............. well, Don is just a Master.


----------



## Dr.G.

Zen Doxie aims at achieving a state of mind named, called Doxie Enlightenment. The path to Enlightenment is simply called the “Way”. The Zen Doxie practitioner can celebrate, with a stillness of mind, a life of tending toward the concrete thing-events of everyday life and nature. For this reason, the Zen Doxie practitioner is required to embody freedom expressive of the original human nature. Thus, your cup is neither half full or half empty, your cup is your cup, just as your Life is your Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call in a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

May we be free of stress, pain and anxiety tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just before you turn out the lights, Don, might you bring down the curtain? Merci, mon frere. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

When we take refuge in The Way of the Doxie we take refuge in each other. We need each other, because The Way of the Doxie is not an easy way. It confronts us time and time again not only with the seeds of our humanity, but for a long time also with the seeds of anxiety, anger and fear. Therefore we support each other by practising The Way of the Doxie together. 

Peace to all of my Shang friends.


----------



## SINC

And so the curtain falls on another day of bliss in The Shang.

Or something like that.


----------



## Dreambird

Uh... OK, I'll try to digest that... 
Bonne nuit Marc.

I'll be around for awhile yet...


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night friends,
See you all tomorrow. 
Truly Don, it is a nice touch the way you close out the day.
Take care.

Good night Marc.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I think I need to start a cheat sheet of everybody's name and put it by the computer. I cant seem to remember who is who. Except for a couple of you.
No offense to any of you. I just don't remember names very well. And I am not even that old.
I guess it might be a problem if I start talking and answering myself here.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all,

I was up at 4:30 this morning and couldn't sleep so I thought I would sneak in and put on a pot of coffee and make some cinnamon type buns:

Frozen bread dough
Cinnamon
Brown Sugar
Butter
Icing (optional)

Let the dough thaw and cut into small pieces and place them around in a bundt pan.

Mix the melted butter, cinnamon and brown sugar to make a sugary liquid and drizzle over the dough. Save enough for later.

Cover the bundt pan at room temperature with a moist towel to let the dough rise over night.

In the morning, drizzle the remaining sugar butter mixture over the dough.

Bake 350° until done.

Sorry for the sketchy instructions, it is from memory and the best I can do at 5:17 am.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning Warren and thanks for the coffee and cinnamon buns. I love cinnamon. I'm just waiting for my site to update. For whatever reason, every Sunday it decides to update every post. That means about 600 uploads to the server and this takes about 20 minutes. It does not do this any other day of the week, so there must be some kind of pref set, but I am darned if I can find it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and rolls.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada, we are in for a fun day here in St.John's.

TodayDay: Cloudy. Flurries beginning this morning changing to rain later this morning. Risk of freezing rain this morning. Rainfall amount 10 mm. Wind becoming east 30 km/h gusting to 50 except gusting to 70 along exposed areas of the coast this afternoon. High 9.

Night: Rain. Amount 15 to 25 mm. Wind southeast 40 km/h gusting to 70 except gusting to 90 along exposed areas of the coast. Wind becoming southwest 40 gusting to 60 overnight. Temperature steady near 10.


----------



## Dr.G.

The predicted flurries are now upon us and it looks more like heavy snow. Hopefully, the predicted rain and warm temps also come to wash it all away. Sadly, Winter has finally come to St.John's. Now, we all look forward to Christmas ............... and Victoria Day (May 24th) which is (usually) the last day we get snowfall. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Sitting Bull said:


> I think I need to start a cheat sheet of everybody's name and put it by the computer. I cant seem to remember who is who. Except for a couple of you.
> No offense to any of you. I just don't remember names very well. And I am not even that old.
> I guess it might be a problem if I start talking and answering myself here.


Guy, check your PMs.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Guy, check your PMs." Do we start with Harper, and go backwards, or Sir John A. and move forwards?


----------



## SINC

Marc, when I was doing Guy's cheat sheet, I noted that it has been quite some time since we have heard from Ann. I hope all is well with her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Don, there are many of our Shang family members that I think about and wonder how they are these days. Let us hope for the best for one and all.


----------



## SINC

Marc, it still amazes me that if you look at the top 18 posters in The Shang, minnes, Peter, RevMatt, Moscool and Carex who we do not often hear from, are still in that top 18 posters list.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. I'm feeling philosophical this morning as I fix a mistake I made in my accounting program a couple of weeks ago, but just discovered this morning. (If I enter the cost of something wrong in inventory, and then sell it, and then try to fix the cost, my accounting program won't let me, because there will be zero items in inventory, but not a zero value. This means I have to do a WHOLE bunch of entries to cancel the orders, correct my costs and then re-enter the sales. It's fun!)

So ... my philosophical-ness:

One of the benefits of being self-employed is that I get to be in charge of everything.

One of the drawbacks of being self-employed that I have to _do_ everything I'm in charge of.

Another drawback of being self-employed: I can't blame my mistakes on anyone but me.

But (to complete the philosophical circuit), one of the benefits of being self employed is I don't have anyone blaming THEIR mistakes on me.

(Have you ever wondered how much more productive everything would be if everyone just owned up to their mistakes and fixed them, rather than expending all that energy trying to fix the blame on someone else?)

Hope your Sundays are all going well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting list, Don. Ann, Rev. Matt, Scott, Beej, Francois, Mark, et al, gone (for now) but not forgotten. 

Still, we bring in new folks each week, like Guy, Wendy, et al. Guess the two of us are the old timers here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is hard to believe that you and I have 20,000+ posts here in The Shang.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. I need my Bolor Special fix. The bad news ... i had to shovel three times yesterday. The good news ... only once today. Every one have a good Sunday


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Elaine. Interesting philosophical points. Somewhat existential, n'est pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I can't say that I feel your pain. Had to shovel a bit this afternoon until the rain came. We had a few inches of snow, but an inch of rain by tomorrow should wash it all away.

I read of your bitterly cold temps. This is when the Bolor Special really hits the spot. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, my fingers get cold just reading this sort of forecast for Timmins.

Today
Day: Sunny. High minus 19.
Night: Clear. Increasing cloudiness overnight. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 25. Wind chill minus 32. 

Monday
Cloudy. 60 percent chance of flurries in the morning and afternoon. Clearing in the evening. Wind south 20 km/h becoming light in the afternoon. High minus 9. Wind chill minus 29


----------



## Bolor

Welcome to my world


----------



## SINC

Yep Bob, I know it all to well from bitter experience (Pardon the pun).


----------



## Bolor

My toes are the first to go. Then the hands. Last year I bout the warmest snowmobile boots I could find ... rated to -70. and still my feet get cold on the really cold days.


----------



## Bolor

Yes Don I know you guys can get it as cold as here. But you're a lot further north than we are. I'll take the cold over the snow that south western and central Ontario has been getting of late. There has been no let up and copious amounts of snow. The ski hills love it tho'.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Elaine. Interesting philosophical points. Somewhat existential, n'est pas?


Not existentialism. Transcendentalism.

Bob: I finally found the cure for cold hands and feet in winter. It involved lots of movement. I tried waving my hands around, and stomping my feet. Finally I just moved my whole body ... 1000 km west from where I was. Don't have to shovel the rain.


----------



## SINC

Yep Bob, that's my experience too, always the toes first.

Many a time when I was a kid would I sit with my feet in the wood stove oven to thaw them out after freezing my toes in my skates playing hockey.


----------



## Bolor

MLeh said:


> Not existentialism. Transcendentalism.
> 
> Bob: I finally found the cure for cold hands and feet in winter. It involved lots of movement. I tried waving my hands around, and stomping my feet. Finally I just moved my whole body ... 1000 km west from where I was. Don't have to shovel the rain.


Heh Heh. I should move to Arizona or someplace warm then I wouldn't have this problem


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, my wife tells me, every winter, that she would rather have the days and weeks of bone chilling cold that she experienced in Calgary, Edmonton, Regina and Winnipeg than our months of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and the rain has stopped .............. and the fog is now rolling on in.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> Bob, my wife tells me, every winter, that she would rather have the days and weeks of bone chilling cold that she experienced in Calgary, Edmonton, Regina and Winnipeg than our months of snow.


One thing about the winter here is the air is dry. Sometimes very dry. I believe it's the same in Calgary and Edmonton too. Don, you can correct me if I'm wrong. I spent three winters in Toronto and I would rather our cold temps to any day at 0 C in Toronto.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon/evening all... 

Gee... thanks Don for sending the weather eh? Did it DUMP out there! First truly heavy snowfall this year really. 

Not cold though in my "footed" jammies... No one is going to pry me loose from these things for around the house!

Did you get the URL I posted Warren?


----------



## SINC

Right you are Bob. I recall one winter day in Wallaceburg, ON in the 70s it got down to -7 F and it felt worse than -30 C here.

But I love one or two days of -40 each winter. there's nothing like going outside, taking a deep breath and feel your nostrils stick together. Exhilarating!


----------



## Bolor

:lmao: :clap:


----------



## medic03

Bolor said:


> One thing about the winter here is the air is dry. Sometimes very dry. I believe it's the same in Calgary and Edmonton too. Don, you can correct me if I'm wrong. I spent three winters in Toronto and I would rather our cold temps to any day at 0 C in Toronto.


I absolutely agree with you Bob. The winters aren't nearly as cold or snowy as up north but the temps are very humid and cold and that goes straight to your bones. At least at home (up north) we could dress for the weather - I don't like the winters down here, don't like the summer humid weather down here either come to think of it......_why is it I am still down here and not at home _


----------



## Sonal

I've lived in Toronto all my life, and I'm still not used to winter here. I spend the first few months just feeling constantly chilled.

Where's the Bolor special at?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, that is what my wife says. She is colder in our damp 0C temps than when it was -30C in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and foggy here at 711PM. It is supposed to get up to 9C with more rain. All I want is to wake up and have all of the rain gone from my sight. We shall see.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks for the list Don,
I was about to go through all the posts here and make my list. Thanks for taking it upon yourself to provide one for me.
Well just got back in from chipping and scraping ice from the sidewalks of my accounts what a job. I have one customer who called last night and added a house that he has been unable to rent out. It has not been shoveled yet this year and with the rain yesterday, well it's like 3/4" thick. Now my wrists hurt. 
Any way life is good isn't it?
Hope you all are having a grand day. I am sitting in front of the wood stove enjoying the warmth as it penetrates my body. I love wood heat. And I miss my seeing my dog sprawled out in front of it enjoying it with me.
Sorry , just had a moment.


----------



## SINC

One should not let this day go by without acknowledging the attack on Pearl Harbor 67 years ago on Sunday, December 7, 1941. Odd that today as well is a Sunday. Even odder that I did not think of this much earlier in the day. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. It is easy to dress for the weather here in St.John's, so long as you dress for rain/fog/wind/sleet/snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, some Bolor Special is on its way to you via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, we are airlifting a Doxie Emergency Squad out to Calgary since they are getting pounded with up to 10cm of snow. They could stop by your area if need be, but Calgary is in crisis mode. I know that when St.John's gets 10cm people look out the window and exclaim, "Snow flurries" and then they go about their work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was thinking of that, but I recall the PMs I received the past two years when I posted a Lest we Forget thread re Pearl Harbor Day. They were not nice PMs, and I just let them slide since I did not even know the people.

Still, as a child in the NYC public school system, we always had a moment of silence in remembrance of this day. My uncle was on shore in Hawaii when the attack took place and he was not injured.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, sounds a bit like "transcendental idealism" based on the philosophy of Immanuel Kant, but I still see it as more along the lines of existentialism.

Of course, the non-reductive dualist is no better off in this regard than is the physicalist. Nor will it suffice to adopt the point of view of The Way of the Doxie drawn from moral theory: neither scientific nor moral inquiry can fully capture what it is that makes me myself, my “ownmost” self.

Whatever, I hope this finds you well and at peace with your world.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Elaine, sounds a bit like "transcendental idealism" based on the philosophy of Immanuel Kant, but I still see it as more along the lines of existentialism.
> 
> Of course, the non-reductive dualist is no better off in this regard than is the physicalist. Nor will it suffice to adopt the point of view of The Way of the Doxie drawn from moral theory: neither scientific nor moral inquiry can fully capture what it is that makes me myself, my “ownmost” self.
> 
> Whatever, I hope this finds you well and at peace with your world.


uh huh

*leaves a plate of freshly baked shortbread cookies for the Shang gang, goes back to being productive*


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, thanks for the cookies. I have a ton of grading to do, and just made some fresh coffee. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and pouring rain. If this was snow, with the strong winds we would have meter-high drifts and 30cm of snow. Luckily, the warmth and rain is washing all of this morning's snow away.


----------



## Dreambird

Calgary thanks you Marc, we are no longer used to snow like we used to get...

I've got mine cleaned up, so thanks for the offer but I'm clear for now... 




Dr.G. said:


> Diane, we are airlifting a Doxie Emergency Squad out to Calgary since they are getting pounded with up to 10cm of snow. They could stop by your area if need be, but Calgary is in crisis mode. I know that when St.John's gets 10cm people look out the window and exclaim, "Snow flurries" and then they go about their work.


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Diane. 10cm in Calgary is like 30cm here, according to my wife. Of course, 10cm in the GTA is like about 150cm here in St.John's, so it is all relative.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I'm willing to concede that St. John's is the snow capital of Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

May we all find a simple thing to enjoy tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to bring down the curtain, Don. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Cameo

I got my tree this weekend. They always look so much smaller in the field

View attachment 6468


I put my small one up in my bedroom so I can read a book and enjoy a tree too

View attachment 6469


----------



## SINC

Wow, not one but two trees Jeanne, I am impressed!

Nice job!

:clap:


----------



## SINC

And so the curtain falls on another day in The Shang.

Night all.


----------



## Dreambird

Nitey-nite... everyone... :yawn:


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning, 
Rise and shine everybody.
Coffee is ready, fresh fruit flown in this weekend from the tropics along with freshly baked muffins and christmas squares. The little woman was up late last night baking.
Just got a little snow to deal with today. Should be a short day.
Hope you all have a good one.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks eversomuch for the coffee, muffins and fruit. A great way to start the day. 

How are you doing today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

We had driving rain and 100kp/h winds last night, and 12C temps. Luckily, it came as rain, because I would have gotten up to meter high drifts of snow had it fallen as the white stuff. The wind has died down and it is currently cloudy and 8C.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, thanks for the coffee Guy. It is good as I await my site to update. For whatever reason, it decided to do all 600 or so files again today. Go figure.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. Don, are you using iWeb for your site? I have only just started using it for my wife's site (I usually use Adobe GoLive), but when I was doing research into it, I found a lot of people stating that it liked to update every file on site no matter what you changed and there was no way to stop it. It seems like something they would have addressed, but apparently not.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sean. No I don't use iWeb. I use a program designed for the Mac called RapidWeaver. Cost when I bought it was only $50 and it is very flexible. (I see it is now $100 for the Leopard version.) But I can't find any way to stop it when it decides to upload the whole site, which is normally about once a week.

RapidWeaver 4 - Powerful Web Design Software for Mac OS X


----------



## bhil

Looks interesting, like a souped up version of iWeb. Personally, I'll stick with my GoLive. iWeb was great because it let my wife do most of the work on her site, and then I just had to clean up a few things, not develp the whole site, but GoLive is a true authoring tool, and lets me do everything (which is both good and bad). The only problem I have with GoLive is that Adobe has since discontinued it, and replaced it with Dreamweaver when they acquired Macromedia, and I never really liked Dreamweaver.

Now back to the problem at hand, I can only see two possible reasons why it would upload the whole site on Sundays: one, there is a setting in RapidWeaver that says something like refresh entire site once a week, which I'm assuming you've already checked for, or two, something running on your computer (like backup software maybe) is touching the files on your site in a way that the last modification date is being updated once a week, and when you go to do your upload, RapidWeaver thinks all the files have changed when in reality they have not.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Marc, it still amazes me that if you look at the top 18 posters in The Shang, minnes, Peter, RevMatt, Moscool and Carex who we do not often hear from, are still in that top 18 posters list.


Hmmm, gone for a year and yet I am still in the top 10 posters, I wonder if I spent too much time here? Or maybe I should be saying I wonder if other people aren't spending enough time here?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Sean. Sean, just keep coming back and don't worry about the post counts. You are an important member of our Shang family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I know that we are not to be political here in The Shang, but I thought that you might get a chuckle over this news.

Sad news from Ottawa.

Very Sad News

There will be no Nativity Scene in Ottawa, Canada this year! 

The Supreme Court has ruled that there cannot be a Nativity Scene in Canada's, capital this Christmas season.

This isn't for any religious reason, they simply have not been able to find three wise Men in the Nation's capitol.

P.S. There was no problem, however, finding enough asses to fill the stable.


----------



## bhil

Marc, I won't ever go near the politics forum, but that is the kind of political commentary I can accept.


----------



## Bolor

Sittin' in the Shang alone except for the doxies enjoying the strongest Bolor Special available. One has to drink this stuff sitting down and stay down for a while after.

The dang plow came by again last night ~ 4.45 AM. Woke me up. I live on a corner lot so he take three runs at the corner and of course my driveway has the first hole that all the snow fills. Still not enough thought to take the snow blower. Not fun tho' with -25 wind chill. Thus the Bolor Special.

Hope all is going well for all the shangers and especially for Ann, where ever she is.


----------



## SINC

We don't have that problem here Bob.

Policy is that residential streets are only cleaned once per winter and they have bob cats behind the plow to clean every driveway so residents don't have to shovel wind rows.


----------



## Bolor

We get our snow removed once a winter but after every major storm, the plow comes by and makes life miserable for everybody.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Bob ,
Hang on buddy. I have called the honorable ex mayer Lastman, Explained the situation that you find yourself in and convinced him to call the air force and have a hercules at my disposal waiting for me at Edmonton international. I am in the process of gathering up my equipment, truck ,plow, tractors with blades, snow blowers and of course a couple of shovels. I will be putting out a call for fellow Alberta ehMac's to sign up for the cause and we should be there about Tuesday afternoon. 
What's the closest street I can land on???
Don. Are you busy the next couple of days, Wanna go for a ride? How bout you Marc are you in??


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Guy. :clap: The thought is nice but I doubt our little airport could handle a 727 let alone a Herc! :lmao: 
But if you can get something a little smaller, you, Don and Marc are more than welcome to share some Bolor Special as we look out the window at our snow drifts.


----------



## SINC

I'm in for the hot chocolate, that's for sure!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. I wondered where the doxies went. It is 3C here but very windy, a great night for getting the wood stove going once again. Going up to 11C and 14C on Wed/Thurs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some Bolor Special would go down quite nicely right about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, I am game if you are ......................... wait a minute ........... have you seen the temps and windchill in Timmins for the next few days???? That is a bit cold for me. I think I'll send the doxies instead.

Timmins, Ontario - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, are these temps normal? I looked at the rest of your weak and felt a bit faint.

Timmins, Ontario - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Time to lower the curtain on another episode of "As the Shang Turns". Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Gee Marc, those ropes and pullies are tough, but I'll try. And so the curtain falls on another day in the Shang.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Cappuccino bar is open, continental breakfast awaits your arrival.
Sorry ,not to fancy this morning got to get going this morning. Big day ahead.as well as tonight.
Have a great one.
-18 @ 3am


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a few inches of snow and -3C temps. Normally, this would be the base of the snow that we would not see until it was exposed in May. However, there are 10C and 14C temps forecast for tomorrow and Thursday, along with rain, so, hopefully, this snow will just be a memory by Friday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, be grateful that you are not the bell ringer in the Town Hall here in ehMacLand. The bells are rather loud, and Jason Jinglestars is rather deaf because of them.

YouTube - The Hunchback of Notre Dame 1939 PART 10


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is shining and it is -2C. Just got in from being outside to watch the doxies romp in the first nice snowfall of the year.


----------



## SINC

Have I stumbled into the "How's The Weather" thread by mistake? It sure appears that way for the past couple of days. 

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Guy. You sure are an early bird these days.


----------



## bhil

I'll take weather over politics any day. We're getting more snow which means more shovelling. Yay! Oh wait...


----------



## Bolor

Marc, we have more snow than normal and the temps have been a little colder than normal. I'd have to guess we are 2-3 weeks ahead of normal. Oh well, we can't do too much about the weather other than complain .... and we do lots of that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you this chilly morning?


----------



## Bolor

Don, I agree with Sean about the discussion of weather over politics. I read some of the comments in the political thread and they can get pretty nasty. I certainly have my own views but they are my views. I don't want someone to tell me my views are wrong when they disagree with me. Nor would I dare tell someone they are wrong or some other nasty words when I disagree with them. Besides, I'm too nice a guy to argue.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'll take weather over politics any day." I agree, Sean. The father of our second litter of pups was sent to us from Regina for three weeks in March, 2007. When I took him for walks around the neighborhood, he kept staring up at the mounds of snow at the end of each driveway. Guess you folks get bitterly cold temps but not that much snow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, we have plenty of Bolor Special stocked up, and just think, three weeks earlier Winter means Spring comes sooner. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, who could be nasty here in The Shang, even if we talk politics? Still, I would not want to see heavy political discussions brought into The Shang. We are much too civilized here. I tend not to post in the political threads where there is name calling. However, there are times when I come to the defence of Don, even if we disagree on the topic, since I feel he is being blasted unkindly/unfairly. We are a "band of brothers" .......... and sisters, here in the Shang.


----------



## Bolor

I guess I just like to avoid confrontation. When I was much younger I could get quite nasty too and now that I'm older and wiser(?) I regret many of those confrontations.


----------



## SINC

Morning men. Seems the women are busy elsewhere this morning.

I have no issues discussing weather or politics and I back down from no man on either. I draw the line at name calling though. That makes it a nasty business.

But the best thread is by far the Shang where confrontation is missing from the dictionary.

It's a place where all views are respected and support is available 24/7 when one is down.

Now, where do you suppose the girls are this morning?


----------



## SINC

Yikes, both Bob and I used the word "confrontation" in posts typed at nearly the same time. 

Great minds and all I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

The main confrontations we have here at The Shang is over who will clean up the breakfast dishes. I usually let the doxies lick the plates clean and then put them back on the shelves. No one seems to mind, and it does save energy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe the women are out working while we are here chatting? Actually, I am working, just taking a break from reading finals. After a few, they blend together so I have to take a break.


----------



## SINC

Oh, trust me, the gals will be along. They never let the guys have the floor all to themselves for too long.


----------



## Sonal

Well, this girl was out dealing with tenant and building issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. I hope things are going well with you.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, nice of you to drop in and keep us guys in line.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning Sonal


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, speak for yourself. I am in line, working hard ................ and would like you to take the doxies for a walk. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C at nearly 1PM. I don't think we are in St.John's anymore, Toto.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, all day without another female? We must be behavin' boys!


----------



## Dreambird

Careful what you wish for!  

Good Day all...

I picked up some of the scented candles I like for Christmas today... just indulging in a couple... *wonderful**


----------



## SINC

Hi Diane, I used to buy beeswax candles at a little kiosk on a farm near Nipawin SK. when I travelled there regularly. They had a wonderful sweet smell that I have never been able to duplicate with any beeswax candles I can find anywhere else.

Luckily, one of my best friends lives there and I can get my hands on some any time I wish and have them sent over. I used to always buy the damaged ones from the specials bin for $1 each and give the handicapped young man who ran the business on his parents farm a tip equivalent to the regular retail price of the same candles.


----------



## Dreambird

Those sound nice, Don.
The ones I've got here are made of soy wax rather than paraffin, first time I've tried them... they are scented with various oils. They smell great... I'll have to keep these up on a higher shelf because the dog actually wants to "eat" them!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Glad to know that I am not the only one with dogs that like to each candles. Of course ours would eat them whether or not there was a flame burning or not. Doxies are courageous, fearless ............. and stupid.


----------



## Sonal

Hmmm.... one of those days where I start typing a response only to come home to discover that I never actually managed to post it.

It's been one hell of a difficult day--one problem after another problem after another problem. I think most things are either solved or at least moving towards a solution but holy jeez, just when I was expecting a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your stress, Sonal. Might I suggest some herbal tea in our Relaxation Grotto?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall leave the curtains in your able hands. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Sonal, we all have "one of those days" when we least expect it.

You are a stronger person tonight that you were this morning because of it. Well done. Now relax and forget. Tomorrow is a new challenge.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks Marc, Don... It is always nice to come to a peaceful realm.

A few terrible contractors, a few terrible tenants and then some plain bad luck just does not a make for a good day.


----------



## SINC

And so the curtain falls on yet another day in The Shang.

Night all.


----------



## Dreambird

Nitey-nite everyone... sweet dreams!


----------



## Dr.G.

Curtain up ............... morning all. Wake up for a fine over the hump breakfast, known to teachers around the country as the one thing that will get you going at mid-week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just made some fresh OtH muffins if anyone is hungry. Get them while they are hot. Enjoy.


----------



## Bolor

I'll have some coffee and muffins Marc. Thanks.

Good morning all. I hope your day goes better today, Sonal.


----------



## Bolor

Hmmm ... I beat Don in this AM. Very unusual.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I had a few technical glitches with my site this morning and it took a bit of finiggalling (is that a word?) to get things sorted out, thus I am a bit late.

Thanks for the coffee and muffins though, they sure hit the spot.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning.

Well, today looks like it might be a better day.... in any case, the weather is better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob, Sinc and Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that things might be a bit easier for you today, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Bob. Warmer weather is on the way. On Sunday, Timmins will be warmer than St.John's.

Timmins, Ontario - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Hang in there, Bob. Warmer weather is on the way. On Sunday, Timmins will be warmer than St.John's.
> 
> Timmins, Ontario - Forecast - Environment Canada


Looks like they took our forecast and reversed it:

Regina, Saskatchewan - Forecast - Environment Canada

I better get my shovelling done quick.

Good morning everyone!


----------



## SINC

And we're going to be even colder:

Edmonton, Alberta - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, it is 10C outside now, with the winds gusting to 110kp/h. I can't imagine what the windchill would be if it was -10C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, Don, your weekend weather is going to be colder than all but a few days EVER in my 32 years here in St.John's ............ and that is factoring in the wind chill as well. Those sorts of temps are about as unheard of here as our "snow bombs" are there ............... when we get 75+cm of snow every couple of days .......... day in and day out for a week or so.


----------



## Sonal

It's a sunny day in Toronto.... the sunshine helps a lot.


----------



## MLeh

I keep having to check to make sure it isn't the weather topic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. Feel like some fresh coffee and muffins? Or some herbal tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, sunshine helps greatly. This is why I have all sorts of daylight light bulbs, the energy efficient kind, all over the house. It is a natural light spectrum.


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning everyone... and it is still morning here, barely: 11:52:53AM


----------



## MLeh

'nuther 40 minutes of morning left here. 

Trying to get into the Christmas spirit by visiting Norad tracks Santa. Music is helping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Nearly 5PM here and all is dark. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute site, Elaine. Hopefully, Santa will not be shot down by NORAD as a UFO. We shall see.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day all,
Just woke up. Been clearing snow since 3am Tues . Took a few hrs off lateTues and went back out at 8pm last night. Got home at 8 am today , had breakfast and hit the sack. Boy I hate the winter work, it does a real number on ones sleep patters. I usually get up 2-3 times a night to check if it snowed or not. When I have to plow it is not uncommon for me to go 24-30 hrs straight.
Anyway hope all of you are having an amazing day.


----------



## MLeh

Just got back home after being out for a bit, doing some banking and Christmas shopping. When I went into the Credit Union I was asked by the teller "Is it cold out?", to which I replied that it is _not_ cold, especially when compared to the rest of Canada. (It's +8°C here). And then we had a discussion about the fashion savvy of people who wear socks with their Birkenstocks when it gets 'cold' here. 

Lovely day, some high overcast clouds, but the setting sun is now just below the clouds and is infusing everything with a lovely golden tone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Guy. Good luck with your sleep and your plowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Elaine. I just went out in a shirt sleeve shirt and shorts to prove to my wife that it was not cold outside. It is currently 13C but very windsy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

And, to our trusty curtain man, bon nuit, mon frere.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Just got back home after being out for a bit, doing some banking and Christmas shopping. When I went into the Credit Union I was asked by the teller "Is it cold out?", to which I replied that it is _not_ cold, especially when compared to the rest of Canada. (It's +8°C here). And then we had a discussion about the fashion savvy of people who wear socks with their Birkenstocks when it gets 'cold' here.
> 
> Lovely day, some high overcast clouds, but the setting sun is now just below the clouds and is infusing everything with a lovely golden tone.


I was probably wearing socks with my Birks when we met - is that a faux pas?

Too cold here for Birks now even with socks   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Yikes, socks in sandals? Even I know better that that!


----------



## SINC

And so the curtain falls on another day in The Shang.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> I was probably wearing socks with my Birks when we met - is that a faux pas?
> 
> Too cold here for Birks now even with socks
> 
> Margaret


Nothing wrong with socks with Birkenstocks. It's just the whining when it rains and the socks get wet that bothers me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with a Continental breakfast and some fresh OJ. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. I opted for the tomato juice this morning with a bit of freshly squeezed lemon juice and pepper though. Goes well with the pastry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, there was no tomato juice this morning. The only thing red in the fridge was the blood sample from the doxies that was going to be sent to the diagnostic vet school over in PEI. There is that fear of becoming a Weredoxie each year at this time with the "Cold Full Moon" coming tomorrow. 

Please tell me that you did not drink what was red and in the fridge!!!!! We can't afford to go through another case of this situation. Remember what Scott went through way back when???


----------



## SINC

I do indeed Marc, but fear not, I have a mini six pack in my office fridge and opened a can from there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank the Lord, Don. I thought it would be safe in the fridge, but now I am shipping it via Doxie Express to PEI ASAP.


----------



## SINC

I was reminded this morning that it was on this day in 1936 that King Edward VIII abdicated the throne to marry Mrs. Wallace Simpson.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I find it difficult to call you Sinc in other threads. Strange.


----------



## SINC

As do I, you Marc. Strange indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that Margaret is the only person who has her real name at the end of each of her postings, be they Shang postings or elsewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must be going now. I volunteer at a local adult basic education program here in town. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a little St.John's tune to hum today, to the tune of Little Drummer Boy --

Come, they told me, have a swig of my rum.
Here is a sled for you, sit down on your bum.
On and on I slid till the angels did come ...
Until I hit the tree and wondered where I was from ...
With me on my bum .......... dum de de dum.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I think that Margaret is the only person who has her real name at the end of each of her postings, be they Shang postings or elsewhere.


RunTheWorlOnMac signs his post with his real name, Scott in his sig.

As does Chris who signs it Chris in his sig.

As does Max.

So does kb244 who uses his full name in his sig, Karl Blessing.

And of course SINC is my real name.

There are likely more, but they escape me right now.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm going to have to agree with you two as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, how goes the battle?


----------



## MaxPower

It's an uphill one, but I'll get there.

Any you, my friend?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Coffee? Tea?


----------



## SINC

Warren, that reminds me of when I was a kid and had to walk uphill two miles to school. Both ways.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I did my shovelling yesterday afternoon, but it got the best of me. By the time I went to bed my throat was sore and my nose running. This morning it hurts to swallow. I have strange feeling I'm not going to be in an extremely festive mood for either of the two Christmas parties I have coming up (tomorrow and Saturday). Anyone feel like going in my place?

(After staring aimlessly at my feet for a while) If I wasn't wearing sandals with my socks, how would I know if they had holes in them?


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> (After staring aimlessly at my feet for a while) If I wasn't wearing sandals with my socks, how would I know if they had holes in them?


Would that be the sandals, or the socks with holes in them? Both pair of my sandals have many holes in them. If they didn't, I couldn't see my socks.


----------



## bhil

Isn't a sandal without holes called a shoe?


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Isn't a sandal without holes called a shoe?


Boots me.


----------



## MLeh

My husband has some footwear that isn't exactly sandals, but have less leather than most shoes - sort of a woven top to let airflow through, but not the usual 'holiness' of regular sandals. My daughter calls them 'mandals'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when I was a kid, I had to walk one block to my elementary school, four blocks to my junior high school, and 11 blocks to my high school. I had it easy compared to most.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I am sending out some homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express. Luckily, the father of our second litter of pups is from Regina, and he is taking out a last shipment of Bolor Special and chicken soup to you folks out west so that he can spend Christmas with his third and fourth litter of doxie pups which are in Regina. You might see him driving in a huge purple rig.


----------



## treysik

I need to ask, what is the real reason for this thread?


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting footware. I am wearing something I crafted out of banana peels, which don't compost well in winter. I sew them together and call them slippers. 

FYI, this is why my wife calls me "The King of Korn" .............


----------



## Cameo

treysik said:


> I need to ask, what is the real reason for this thread?


 
Sanity


----------



## treysik

Cameo said:


> Sanity


I need more sanity in my life. What a great idea for a thread. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Treysik, welcome to The Shangri-la Club House, aka The Shang.

"I need to ask, what is the real reason for this thread?" If you have read Hilton's "Lost Horizon", you will understand the concept of Shangri-la. If not, we are a gathering of people who have become a family here in our little oasis, away from the hustle and bustle, and sometimes disputes found in other threads. We also use our real first names, as one would do in a real family.

I am Marc, owner and operator of The Cafe Chez Marc. However, the Cafe is never closed and the first poster in the morning usually makes us breakfast and coffee/tea.

I guess I should warn you to watch your step and not step on the doxies. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sanity" is a good reason for our existence, Jeanne. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I need more sanity in my life. What a great idea for a thread. " Don't we all. As I said, welcome to The Shang ......... welcome to your home away from home. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## treysik

Thanks for the friendly welcome Marc.

I am familiar with the author and book, but have not read it.

My name is Jason. I noticed you are from St Johns - my wife is from Harbor Breton. Love Newfies - I have not yet been there, we are going next summer for 3 weeks - driving it from Ottawa. Shouldnt be bad - I hope!

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> Sanity


Or insanity, whatever the moment requires.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Sean, I am sending out some homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express. Luckily, the father of our second litter of pups is from Regina, and he is taking out a last shipment of Bolor Special and chicken soup to you folks out west so that he can spend Christmas with his third and fourth litter of doxie pups which are in Regina. You might see him driving in a huge purple rig.


Thanks, Marc, I'll keep an eye out for him. I'm getting sicker by the minute and need to recover quickly.


----------



## bhil

treysik said:


> Thanks for the friendly welcome Marc.
> 
> I am familiar with the author and book, but have not read it.
> 
> My name is Jason. I noticed you are from St Johns - my wife is from Harbor Breton. Love Newfies - I have not yet been there, we are going next summer for 3 weeks - driving it from Ottawa. Shouldnt be bad - I hope!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jason


Welcome Jason, I'm Sean. I pop in from time to time, but try not to leave more than year between visits. You would perhaps be the infamous Jason Jinglestars Marc is always talking about? I thought not, I always seem to miss him when he is in the Shang.


----------



## SINC

Welcome Jason. We look forward to many visits in the future. Perhaps even some sane ones. 

I'm Don, by the way.


----------



## treysik

Thanks for welcoming me. A pleasure meeting you both Sean and Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Jason.

"I have not yet been there, we are going next summer for 3 weeks - driving it from Ottawa. Shouldnt be bad - I hope!" Yes, hope springs eternal when one tries to drive here, because you are at the mercy of the ferry. Different places here are running out of food and toys because the transport trucks are backed up at North Sydney, NS and unable to get on the ferry to NL.


----------



## MLeh

Welcome Jason. 

I'm Elaine. (aka: grumpy middle aged female wetcoaster who has a tendency to look over her glasses at the thread when the guys -aka Don & Marc- get a little _too_ silly, but simply refrains from posting. beejacon )

I think I'll try to remember to put my name at the end of my postings here in the Shang from here on in ... I'm getting to the point of forgetting my own name, never mind other's. 

And the point? Is one necessary?

-Elaine


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Sean. Help is on the way. The Doxie Emergency Medical Team is at your service.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, Jason Jinglestars is up in the attic of The Shang. We only let him out on special days. He is the one who takes care of the doxies, rings the bells in the bell tower in ehMacLand, and teaches the doxies to sing.

YouTube - Singing Daschunds


----------



## treysik

A pleasure Elaine! 

Well Marc, my wife has made sure I was 100% aware of the ferry. But, the drive will happen, either way! I love driving. Looking forward to it. Thanks for the update though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, when have Don and yours truly ever been "silly"? We are the serious ones in The Shang. Remember, in the final analysis, one has to believe in him or herself. As Don is fond of saying in his philosophical moments, "By learning you will teach; by teaching you will understand."

And now, for something completely different ........... 

YouTube - The Monkees - Daydream Believer


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Jason. I have not been to Harbour Bretton, but my wife has ........... and she has "only" been here since 1994.


----------



## treysik

Thanks Marc.

We are going for a wedding, otherwise, I wanted to go sooner. But I cannot make the trip 3 times. I am going to St Johns for a 4 day conference in September. I would have went in February, but we put it off until July to attend the wedding.

And hey, nothing wrong with being silly from time to time!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jason, Sept. in St.John's is nice. Summer is from Canada Day until Regatta Day, which is the first Wed. of August. Fall ends at about Remembrance Day, with the start of Winter the day after and lasting until Victoria Day (May 24th). In a really bad winter, there are still bits of snow left about on Canadad Day. I made a little snowman for the doxies on July 1st, 2001 with what was left over from our 21 feet of snow that winter.


----------



## medic03

Afternoon all, quite the revolving door in here today I had to catch up on 5 pages of posts since going to bed last night... just popped in to make a spot of tea. I think I will put on some Earl Gray.
Welcome Jason, I'm Treena!


----------



## treysik

A pleasure Treena. Earl Grey, good choice! I had that earlier.

Thanks for the information Marc. My sister-in-law told me September is nice. Cannot wait!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. I love Earl Grey tea. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

I live near Churchill Park, Jason. So, if you see someone chasing around a flock of doxies, it shall be yours truly.


----------



## treysik

Dr.G. said:


> I live near Churchill Park, Jason. So, if you see someone chasing around a flock of doxies, it shall be yours truly.


Haha, I will remember this. I will be sure to say hi!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jason, just wait for me to say "friend" to the doxies. I don't want them to go into attack mode. I have 7 doxies ............ so far.


----------



## treysik

Uh, yes, I will be sure to wait for the "signal". And 7? Wow, impressive. Not to sure how you handle that many.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jason, we had 8 adults and decided to send one of the females to a home with a 10 year old boy. He adores Rosie, and she adores him. She is the center of attention now. It was hard to give up my little princess, but it was the best thing for her, since we were not going to breed her. Here is a pic of the original four, aka The Four Amigos. From left to right, Daisy, Abby, Rootie, Jack. Sadly, Rootie is no longer with us. He was the father of the first litter of pups. Daisy was the mother of both litters of doxie pups.


----------



## Bolor

Good evening all. I hope everyone is well this fine(?) day.

Welcome to the shang Jason. I'm Bob


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Has the Bolor Special reached you yet? We sent out an emergency shipment early this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to our new family members, as well as those who are no longer visiting here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I leave the ropes to the curtain in your able hands. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Got snow again, so off I go.
Breakfast is ready, Coffee, tea, and the chef is waiting to prepare fresh omelette with your pick of fillings. Fresh baked multigrain breads and home made preserves.
Enjoy and most of all have a great day.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, I forgot to lower the curtain last night, but Guy was up so early no one noticed.

Thanks for the breakfast Guy.

And now for something completely different, this one is just for Marc and the doxies:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the coffee and the fresh baked multigrain breads and home made preserves. Is that Chef Pierre I see making our omelettes???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I did not notice that the curtains were not lowered last night. Still, all is well with the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have seen that pic before. However, it still makes me chuckle ........... and it is so true for the boys. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is something someone also sent to me. Tis the season. I trust that no one will be offended. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good ones Marc and fine fodder for mybirdie.ca!


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you liked them, Don. I have not seen too many doxie pics lately. Guess doxies are passe these days. Such is Life.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The doxies got here with my chicken soup and I spent a lot of time in bed so I'm on my way to recovery. I got out of bed ready to get back at things . . . then I looked at the forecast. After today, I may just have to crawl back into bed and stay there for a week or so. I guess winter is upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Glad you are feeling a bit better. I say that you should stay in bed until Monday. I shall write you a note. So long as no one sees Ph.D. rather than MD, you shall be fine.


----------



## Bolor

Yes Marc, the doxies arrived with the Bolor Special and we shared some before they ventured on to Warren with the soup. We had to re-warm it so it would be ready for him.
Thanks a bunch. It sure came in handy this morning. While the Albertans are cooling down, we will see warmer temps. All the way up to +2 on Sunday then dropping again on Tuesday. Ah well, such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Glad to have been of some service. I am not a cold weather person, and I shiver when I see the temps out your way and all the way over to Don's home.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. Glad to have been of some service. I am not a cold weather person, and I shiver when I see the temps out your way and all the way over to Don's home.


Yeah and we'll get that weather a few days later.tptptptp


----------



## Bolor

Got an interesting email with a link and I thought I'd share. It shows clearly why the car makers in Canada and the US will have a tough time succeeding.
detnews.com | Webvideo | Ford's most advanced assembly plant operates in rural Brazil


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## medic03

Bob, I have clients that have opened car part manufacturing plants down in Mexico and this is exactly the type of place that they describe to me. It seems North America can not hope to compete unless things drastically change here and I don't see that happening in the near future. 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## SINC

Well, I finally got the Christmas lights up today, just before the deep freeze hits.

I'm beginning to detest having to put them up each year.

This may be the last for me.


----------



## Dreambird

???
Don, you did spread them out I hope... or are they all hanging there like a colourful beehive?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Garett. Your coffee is here, all you had to do was ask nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great lights, Don. I think that this year I shall do the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. How are you this evening?


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, at 5PM, it was 5.7C. Now, at 534PM, it is 12C.


----------



## Dreambird

I will be fine so long as no one expects me to step out the door this weekend!  

It's now -4ºC and snowing and blowing... I am obliged to clear the sidewalk every 24 hrs. (city bylaw) and that's it. It's not the city's part of it that's so bad when it's windy though... it's the drifts on the south side where I would like to have my mail delivered...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Diane. The last time I was in Calgary in the wintertime, we got a storm that "dumped" about 4 inches of snow on the driveway. I offererd to clear off the driveway. By the time my brother-in-law had gotten dressed for the elements, I had his car cleaned off and his driveway cleared. He was amazed. He wanted to know what I did when "storms" like this hit St.John's. I told him we wait for the flurries to end and then get on with our lives.

Good luck with your shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

13.4C at 641PM. Amazing.


----------



## Cameo

Well it looks like the hose assembly that runs underneath the engine split. Engine seems fine but it is going to cost a whopping $350.00 for the flippin 
hose, plus labour.............I am afraid to add up how much I have spent on 
cars this year.........

Regardless, it is Friday, it has been a good day and the weekend is here. The
car is supposed to be fixed tonight, my boss picked me up for work and my son's friend is going to take me home so I am set. All has been figured out once more.
I think.

Have a great weekend all if I don't get back on til Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Sorry to hear of the car expenses. That's a drag.


----------



## Dr.G.

13.6C at 707PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

16.1C at 928PM. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a nigth. I am going to accept a dare by my wife and take the dogs for a walk in my shorts and a tee-shirt. It is still 16C at 1008PM, and I think it is balmy outside. Guess I get to sleep in tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck with your car. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

To all those sick, fresh chicken noodle soup is on its way to you via Doxie Express. Bon nuit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when you are ready, bring down the curtain on another day here in The Shang. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

And so the curtain falls on another day in the life of The Shang.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Rise and Shine boys and girls.
Ouch she's cold this morning 
Well we have cappuccino 's and expresso's to kick start this beautiful Saturday. Some background classic jazz and wing chairs for your comfort to admire the view. You will also notice the reading table has today's paper from around the world.
Your waiter will be by to take your order, breakfast will be served to you instead of buffet this morning in appreciation for the long week that you all have put in.
Enjoy!

I owe I owe off to work i go


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for breakfast. Quite splendid. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 15.7C at just before 9AM. This is down from a record setting 16.2C last night. All of the snow from Thursday/Friday has now melted away.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Guy. As I await my site to upload it's -40 with the wind here this morning. I do NOT wish to be out there with Guy on snow removal duty.


----------



## Dr.G.

15.8C just after 10AM. Simply amazing.


----------



## winwintoo

It's a balmy -31°C here this morning.  

Maybe the cold will keep others home and I can get a bit of last minute shopping done. 

Thanks for the breakfast Guy. Since I didn't have to cook, I opted for the eggs Benedict.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## medic03

Morning, it's -8 with the wind here. Cold enough thank you I don't want your western weather to move eastward. Thanks for the coffee Guy, I think I will have eggs florentine this day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. The wind is really blowing here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. I am sending out some doxie pups for you. They will just sit on your lap and keep you warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Treena. Keep that cold western air west of Kenora, ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is currently 16.3C, which is actually down from the 17.1C temps we hit an hour or so ago. My wife and I went to pick up our Christmas tree this afternoon, and everyone was in good spirits, in that the expected rain with these warm temps have not materialized. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C at 606PM. It is raining a bit, but one does not have to shovel snow. Sorry if I sound like I am gloating, since I am not trying to, but people have been walking around St.John's these past two days in a daze. This sort of weather has never happened before in Dec. and we have not gotten such warmth in the past few months of June. 

Snow is predicted for tonight, but rain and 10C is also predicted for Tuesday, so it may all be washed away once again. I am dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Afternoon all. Quite pleased with my productivity today. Managed to get caught up on office work this morning, and this afternoon I did a bunch of baking - a chocolate layer birthday cake for my mom (her birthday is tomorrow), and a few goodies for Christmas. I won't do too much more baking, as my daughter loves baking as much as I do and will want to do some when she gets home from University later this week. 

I've left some pecan pie squares, shortbread cookies, mincemeat tarts, chocolate cupcakes & nanaimo bars on the counter for anyone who isn't on a diet. For those of you on a diet: I've left another plate of goodies beside the treadmill.


----------



## Bolor

Fortunately no shoveling today. Won't be able to say the same tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Elaine. Thanks for the pecan pie squares abd shortbread cookies. I shall need some time on the treadmill to work off these treats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Glad you have had a bit of a respite from shoveling snow. How much is on the ground now for you folks? Are you getting the cold that is hitting AB and SK?


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 14C and the rain and wind has stopped. Actually, a pleasant evening. Flurries are forecast for tonight, but we shall all be in bed by then so for now, we may enjoy this respite from winter.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Bob. Glad you have had a bit of a respite from shoveling snow. How much is on the ground now for you folks? Are you getting the cold that is hitting AB and SK?


We have about 2 feet on the ground and the cold will hit us on Tues. 20 to 30 cms more tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, this is what we usually get by this time in Dec., except with far warmer temps. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 13C at 1012PM. Still an amazing day.


----------



## SINC

Me? I'm


----------



## Dr.G.

"Only" -38C with the windchill, Don. It is colder than that in SK. Call forth your SK genes and overcome this cold weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife's sister is in Victoria, BC. They are under a "heavy snowfall warning", which for us here in St.John's means over 35cm of snow. In Victoria, this means 5-10cm of snow. Go figure.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all ,
Hope you all had a great day. I did.
I love the cold. I actually don't mind working in it either .
The only thing that wears me down is the wind otherwise I can spend all day in -20 -30 .
By the way I do not think I will be up early to get breaky ready on sunday. I would like to sleep in a bit since they are not calling for any snow.
Well take care.
Im waiting for the curtain ...


----------



## Sitting Bull

Marc,
I would love to see for myself one day the snow storms you get over there.
Wow.
I have seen some pictures and boy you can get a lot.


----------



## SINC

Wait no longer guy . . . And so the curtain falls on another day in the Shang.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks Don,
Just does not feel the same with out the curtain call and Marc's sign off.
It is almost like an institution.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Yippee. Just noticed I have crossed over the 500 post count mark. Wow


----------



## Dr.G.

"Just does not feel the same with out the curtain call and Marc's sign off.
It is almost like an institution." True, but I am not ready to sign off. Had some people over this evening and it ran longer than I expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, here is a pic of a typical storm ............ actually it was a blizzard. 83cm of snow fell in 30 hours, with 100+kp/h winds creating drifts over 3 meters in height. Here is a pic at mid-way during the storm before the snow really started to fall and totally cover the cars in our driveway. That is my neighbor trying to get a head start on the shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on post #500, Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

For all those in cold temps, stay warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall now lower the curtains on another day here in The Shang. Of course, it is already Sunday here in St.John's. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I drew the curtain early as a favour to Guy to make him feel at home.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning Garett, thanks for the coffee, we need something hot this morning. At -36 on my rear deck, 'tis a day for staying indoors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Garett. Thanks for the coffee. I shall make brunch for everyone. How deep is "heavy snow"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Is that with or without the windchill? I guess when it gets that low, it really does not matter much. Stay warm, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, I drew the curtain early as a favour to Guy to make him feel at home." Good one, Don. Is Guy our own Phantom of the Opera?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Is that with or without the windchill? I guess when it gets that low, it really does not matter much. Stay warm, mon frere.


Morning Marc, add the wind chill and it makes it feel like -44.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 1C here in St.John's, going down to -1C this afternoon/evening, and maybe even to -6C overnight. That is cold for us at this point in Dec. I won't tell you what my wife calls me who has lived in Calgary, Edmonton, Winnipeg and parts of SK over the wintertime. 

I freely admit, I do not like winter and do not do well in severe cold.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Phase 1 of the snow clearing is complete. Now just waiting for more for phase 2 .... probably after supper. Then phase 3 will be in the morning to clear the windrow left by the plow. Phase 4 will be late Monday evening when all is supposed to be finished. I too will be finished.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, that is how I do the clearing away of the snow/sleet/hail, so I wish you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, that might be a wise decision. Might I offer you some Bolor Special?


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -0.7C here in St.John's at 345PM.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all.

Just catching up on some work while the kids sleep. A coffee will do fine thank you.

And BTW, Welcome Jason. I'm Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, time to hand the curtain ropes over to you. Paix, mon ami. Stay warm.


----------



## medic03

Don or Jeanne, since you guys have your own web sites (Dianne I think you do as well) could you look at the Mac or IPOD troubleshooting forum under "what is the best web †ool". Friends of mine (user name is Coasts) have posted about web site info and I am not able to help them at all. It has something to do with a new web site that a friend of theirs has started and unfortunately they can't access the site with a Mac. They want to help*that administrator change things so that everyone including those with Safari can look at the site.


----------



## SINC

My MacBook Pro crashed about 4:30 this afternoon on receipt of an e-mail from our daughter. Still trying to recover. Lost everything. We'll see just how good Time Machine really is now. Sent from iPod Touch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and a light Continental breakfast, are now ready for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear of your computer problems. Hopefully, Time Machine has done what it should have done with backups. Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the breakfast. I got the MBP back up and running, but the very same problem persists. Crystal sent me a picture of our grandson that she had scanned last night from a free pic with Santa at the local mall.

I clicked and dragged the pic to my desktop like I had done thousands of times before, but when I went to close the Apple Mail.app it crashed.

I tired an archive and install and lost everything, so reverted to using Time Machine. I only back up every other day, but luckily I had been backing up and finished right about the time I was dragging that picture out of mail. I can't help but think the two events are related.

I used that back up to restore the MBP, but sadly it brought back the problem e-mail and now my Mail.app crashes every time I open it.

I made an appointment with the Genius at the Apple store in Edmonton for 3:00 today, but in the meantime, I will try once again to erase and restore my HD by using a back up from two days earlier.

I hate it when this happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. How big was the scanned file?


----------



## SINC

Marc, the scanned file was only 768 KB and it works fine on Crystal's Macbook, yet it screwed my MBP Mail.app completely.

I am now using the trusty old eMac while the MBP is once again being restored, this time withe the files from December 11 instead of yesterday. The process takes two to three hours, so I won't know until then whether or not I have succeeded.

If not it is a trip to West Ed Mall this afternoon and I hate that place at this time of year, It is a bloody zoo, so I cling to the hope that I will be able to overcome this without the assistance of a Mac Genius.

If I do, will that make me a Mac Genius?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you are our genius regardless of what they say at the mall.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I read you "so cold" list and all are true for our neck of the woods, but your forgot my favorite "cold enough to freeze the nuts off a steel bridge"

It's even cold in my apartment this morning. I had planned to get out to finish up Christmas shopping this week, but whoever's left on my list will get a photocopy of a $20 bill and a homemade card   

Glad I don't have to go out in this!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, once my MBP is back up and running, I will add your suggestion. It is indeed a good one.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. Phase 3 is now complete. The poor old snowblower had a tough time with the water laden snow. It clogged up a few times. My neighbour with a plow on the front of the truck moved the windrow left by the city plow for me. Thank goodness for that as I would still be out there. It was raining cats and dogs (no Doxies) this AM so I got soaked through to the skin. But I got 'r done. Pooped now though.

I think I'll make a batch of the Bolor Special to help our western friends. Oh what the heck I'll have some too


----------



## Bolor

Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you the winter storm warning and watch is finished. Whew


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Thanks for breakfast, Just what the doctor ordered. Sorry about your computer problems Don, I wish I could help you out as much as you have done for me. But I am not the brightest bulb in the pack when it comes to computers as you can attest to .
Good luck.


----------



## SINC

Success!

Back on the MBP and all is well. Time Machine does indeed work and I are now officially a Genius.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Don,
You were always a genius in our eyes. 
Glad to here your up and running.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. I hope you realize that a photocopy of a $20 could land you in jail. We will hide you, however, here in The Shang. If all else fails, I know the priest at Our Lady of 147th Street Church in NYC. He will give you sanctuary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, that is the one sort of weather I hate most about St.John's. We would get 50cm of wet snow and then some hail, then sleet and then rain, all in one day. My wife thinks that I am crazy going outside every hour to shovel the snow while it is 8cm high, but she does not realize how heavy 50cm of snow becomes when we get 25mm of rain on top of it. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. Glad you liked the breakfast. You all should see what I am making for lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Time Machine does indeed work and I are now officially a Genius." Good news, Don. Now, if only Apple would create a Grammar Bar, you could again say "I am a genius".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Time Machine does indeed work and I are now officially a Genius." Good news, Don. Now, if only Apple would create a Grammar Bar, you could again say "I am a genius".


But Marc, that would spoil all the fun of me being a genius.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but as a former newsperson, I think it would be an important asset to your profession.


----------



## winwintoo

Isn't "Genius" one of those special words that deserves a capital? 

It's -46°C here now. The sun is shining brightly and the air is clear. Looks good, but I'm really glad I don't need to be out in it.

Marc, don't worry about me being arrested, I'll use these images for my gifts.



















Little chance of them being mistaken for the real thing.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Margaret, you should have seen what it was like at 7:00 when I went in to work. But like they said on the radio "at least it's sunny out". Of course I'll have to take their word for it, is it was dark when I came into work, and will probably be dark when I leave work, and I don't have a window by my cubicle.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news, Margaret. Would not want to have to send in the Doxie Rescue Squad to bust you out of the "big house".


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Sounds like you could also use some Bolor Special or some herbal tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret (aka Ma Barker), luckily, we don't want a shoot out.

YouTube - Untouchables _ Ma Barker And Her Boys Pt 1-6


----------



## bhil

Some Bolor Special would be nice, but don't send the doxies, I wouldn't want to put them through this weather, or have to worry about them getting frozen to the ground if they stopped moving for too long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, the father of the second litter of doxie pups lives in Regina.


----------



## bhil

The father may live here, but his children live out there and may be getting used to your milder temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Sean. Currently, it is 4C at just past 430PM here in St.John's. Very dark outside, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

"But Marc, that would spoil all the fun of me being a genius." Don, I always saw you as a polymathic person, so you don't need the title of Genius for us to respect your intelligence.


----------



## MaxPower

Good evening everyone.

Just popping in for a cup of Joe and to spread the news that I just got in from wok. The position that my boss was pitching went through and I am the new Customer Service Rep along with my regular PTA duties at two homes. The newest, I am setting up with the PT as a clinic. Exciting times for me.

So in celebration, everything is on me this evening. Enjoy!


----------



## SINC

That's wonderful news Warren, congratulations. Nice to see all that hard work pay off!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Warren. No, everything is on me tonight. You are our guest of honor.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nice to see all that hard work pay off!" Very true, Don. This couldn't have happened to a more deserving person.


----------



## Dreambird

Good evening all...

Congratulations Warren! Wonderful news... :clap: 

And also to Don... who are now a Genius...


----------



## Bolor

Congratulations Warren!!!!!:clap: :clap:


----------



## Bolor

Nah, Don has always been considered a genius are, are


----------



## Dr.G.

We have just received a warning from the US Food and Drug Administration. Seems as if the water we have been using at the Cafe Chez Marc is tainted with a toxin. It was sterilized with anti-grammer gamma rays, instead of the normal water we usually use, which is from a spring high up in Mount Macintosh. 

Sorry for the problems that many have been experiencing with correct syntax. The situation has now been rectified, and you shall once again be able to speak in well formulated grammatically correct sentences.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I am going to let the party go on and on for you until Don pulls down the curtain. Kudos once again, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a feeling that the luck of those of us here in The Shang is changing, and changing for the better. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I leave the ropes for the curtain in your trusting hands. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## MLeh

Congratulations, Warren.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks everyone for all the kind wishes.

During my orientation today, one of my superiors said to me that she has never seen someone "climb the ladder" as fast as I have. I told her it was a lot of harassment on my part (I was constantly pitching ideas to my other superior to land full time status). Also, it is almost unheard of for a PTA to get into head office. My healthcare experience combined with my management experience must have paid off.


----------



## Dreambird

Wot grammar? Don'cha worry none Marc... you just have yourself a good night's sleep there, ya hear? 

I'll take care of Don and Warren and Elaine and whoever straggles in...


----------



## Sitting Bull

Way to go Warren 
Best wishes in your new position. And don't forget , if you need any advice we are here to guide you in the right direction.... even if we do not know much about your field we can always pretend. 
Great news thanks for sharing it with us.
Guy.


----------



## Dreambird

Well... nitey-nite all!

See you in the morning... or...


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Rise and shine. Are we ready for an other day?
Breaky is ready. Coffee is ready. Home made croissant with home made jams made of local fruit from each province for your enjoyment. Fruit and cereals.
Take care, have a great day and we shall talk this evening.

Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the coffee and the homemade jam. A great way to start the day. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise this morning. It is currently 11C and very windy at 831AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, you have fine grammar ............ but your using inventive spelling using the graphophonic cues in our language. Grammar deals with the syntactic and semantic structure of our language.

How are you doing today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Guy thanks for the breakfast.

Things have warmed up for today, but we slide back into the freezer starting tomorrow.

This will be a good day to finish up my Christmas shopping.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don (aka Little Donny Sinclair). Sent in your requests to CFUN, the Rock on the Rock here in ehMacLand (see the weather thread). Paix, mon frere.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. It's a bit warmer here too today so I need to dig my car out and get to the store before it freezes in again. 

I received an order for several dozen butter tarts so I'll be busy. My granddaughter says mine are way better than the ones her own Mom makes and she "NEEDS" them for a pot luck at her French class at school. I don't know what makes my butter tarts "special" since I don't use a recipe and they are different every time   

Congrats on the job Warren - you will do well!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Congratulations Warren! Good to hear that things are working out well for you! I think Marc is right, maybe this means good things as coming for everyone in the Shang. Like Margaret said, it is warmer here today, it's going up to -20! If I didn't know better I would think it was almost spring.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the breakfast Guy. I thing I'll have Saskatoon berry jelly with my croissant and coffee.

Since we're talking proper grammar here shouldn't we all say "You done good Warren"?


----------



## bhil

I aint seen nothing in here that don't not look anything like unproper grammer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, that looks like a nice beach.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I hear that your butter tarts are all the rage this year. They are special .............. just like you are special.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Yes, let us hope that the Luck of Warren starts to flow to everyone in The Shang. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. I see you have been drinking the water as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I aint seen nothing in here that don't not look anything like unproper grammer." Sean, I may have to put you in the doxie group for remedial work.


----------



## Dreambird

Good "middle of the day" or something, everyone... 

Marc... yes, I do like "inventive" spelling as I intend it to be, but I hate "typos"... make, sense? If not, s'okay... I confuse myself!  

I'm looking at temperatures right now and I'm in the same boat as Don... but what is going on in St. John's? Did you guys become the banana belt of the country all of a sudden?


----------



## medic03

winwintoo said:


> she "NEEDS" them for a pot luck at her French class at school. I don't know what makes my butter tarts "special" since I don't use a recipe and they are different every time


What makes them special is that it is grandma making them


----------



## SINC

Sean, I can dig your grammar.

Garett, that beach do indeed look inviting. (It's a "dude" beach Marc.

Margaret, please leave of few butter tarts on the counter would you?

Bob, good to see you joining the fun.

Diane, I can dig your word use and by the way, what are you doing up so early? 

Treena, anything that a granny makes tastes better, even if she's not my granny. 

Whew, that was lots of work, and all in one post too.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"... but what is going on in St. John's? Did you guys become the banana belt of the country all of a sudden?" Diane, we are as baffled about this situation as you. No one is complaining, but we have not seen an early Dec. quite like this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 430PM and it is very dark here in St.John's ......... very windy ............ and still 8C.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, actually, Leif Eriksson named this new land Vinland or Wineland. Some historians argue that the term Vinland refers not to the wild grapes, aka cloudberries, but to the grasses that were so important to feeding their livestock.

We now know that Vinland was North America and that the exact location of Leif's permanent settlement was at L'Anse Aux Meadows on the tip of the Great Northern Peninsula of island of Newfoundland in Canada.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good afternoon all,
just got in from doing a bit of snow removal. Boy people can't drive in this city. In the winter I start work in the very early hrs of the night. I catch the people leaving the bars at or after close as well I catch all those racing to work in the morning and following each other so closely on very snowy and slippery roads. I can not believe what I see . Some days I come so close to getting wiped out by stupid people.
Any way I am in safe and sound , got some invoicing done on the old DellXX) cause I still cant figure out the MoneyWorks program for Mac. I have one of those free classes at the West Edmonton Apple store tonight. It will be on iPod's. Looking forward to it.
As for proper grammar , Thank God for spell check cause this guy aint got much for an education. Thanks for not correcting me to often I could develop a complex.


----------



## winwintoo

Grandma's back with the ingredients for butter tarts, and I will leave a few next to the coffee pot but I'm not making them until Thursday morning.

It wasn't that cold out and my car started without being plugged in so I was a happy camper. Got groceries and couldn't find a parking spot at the other mall I wanted to go to, so I opted for a different book store.

Somebody should explain to these "big box" stores that the parking lot should be at least as big as the store. Maybe people spend more when they're frustrated?

I have some lentil soup, I'll leave it in the fridge. Nuke it for 2 minutes in the microwave and you're good to go.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, glad to hear that you are back home safe and sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the soup, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Busy day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's wishing everyone a bit of "bon chance" in whatever form he/she might need/want this touch of luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Over to you, Don. I shall leave the curtains in your able hands. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Oops, the curtain fell. Oh well, it's down anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, or anyone else from Alberta, my wife claims to have walked to school back in Jan. or Feb. in either 1963 or 1964, when the windchill was -100C. She claims that they received a certificate from school for those who showed up that day.

Can anyone verify that temps ever got that low in this time period in Edmonton? All I can find is that the record cold for Edmonton was set back in 1938, when the temp his -48C.

I am not calling her a liar, but I think that this is way beyond the realm of possibilities.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Don, or anyone else from Alberta, my wife claims to have walked to school back in Jan. or Feb. in either 1963 or 1964, when the windchill was -100C. She claims that they received a certificate from school for those who showed up that day.
> 
> Can anyone verify that temps ever got that low in this time period in Edmonton? All I can find is that the record cold for Edmonton was set back in 1938, when the temp his -48C.
> 
> I am not calling her a liar, but I think that this is way beyond the realm of possibilities.


I thought your wife was from Calgary.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Top of the morning all,
Off to shovel some more.
Coffee is a waiting, I took the liberty of bringing in a local jazz quartet for your listening pleasure this morning. Hope that gets your hump day going in the right direction 
continental breakfast and a variety of fresh fruit from around the world.
Have a great day everybody
Talk at you tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for coffee and the music. Quite the way to get up and going this early in the morning. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, yes, my wife was born in Calgary, but has lived in Edmonton, Winnipeg and Vancouver as well, before moving to beautiful St.John's. 

I still find this story a bit over the top, so to speak. Still, she swears by this story, but we can't confirm it anywhere.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Guy and Marc. Music with breakfast? A novel new concept.

Marc, to address your question I have never in my years in the west ever heard tell of -100 degree wind chill.

The coldest snap I remember was in January of 1969 when in Grande Prairie it got to -53 F. We went for 30 straight days without the temperature ever rising above -20 F degrees. I once left my car, a 1965 Mercury running for two straight days without ever shutting it off for fear it would never start when it was below the -50 mark. Wind chill was not commonly stated by weather forecasters in those days, but I would guess it might have been in the -70s at times.

I recall the Edmonton Journal that year publishing a certificate stating that a person had survived the cold snap of 1969 you could order with a place to write in your name and frame.


----------



## winwintoo

Don't know about the temperature in Edmonton, but I can tell you the temperature in my apartment this morning - currently it's 15°C. Any lower and I'll be able to see my breath   

The other day, one of the boilers quit and a crew was here all day getting it going again but I think they must have missed something. It was cool last evening so I turned the thermostat up but no joy, then this morning I turned it right to the top and still no heat. sigh.

Thanks for breakfast Guy, the music is a nice touch!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Don't worry Margaret, it's supposed to be another nice day (I think -18 was the high) so it might be a good idea to just get out of your apartment for a while. Just go somewhere warm and kill time while they fix your boiler. Years ago my buddy and I used to do this all the time in summer when it was especially hot and we didn't have air conidtioning. We would grab a few bucks each and head over to Rainbow cinemas and sit through a couple of afternoon movies (they were only $2 each then). Didn't matter what was playing or if it was any good, we were there for the AC not the entertainment.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Morning all. Don't worry Margaret, it's supposed to be another nice day (I think -18 was the high) so it might be a good idea to just get out of your apartment for a while. Just go somewhere warm and kill time while they fix your boiler. Years ago my buddy and I used to do this all the time in summer when it was especially hot and we didn't have air conidtioning. We would grab a few bucks each and head over to Rainbow cinemas and sit through a couple of afternoon movies (they were only $2 each then). Didn't matter what was playing or if it was any good, we were there for the AC not the entertainment.


I think it's just my apartment that has no heat, the gal down the hall has heat and when I flip the dohickey on the thermostat I don't see the flash like you're supposed to. I called and they'll get back to me. 

I am seriously considering your suggestion about availing myself of the retail "heat" in the mall   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I am going to sneak out and finish up a tiny bit of Christmas shopping I have yet to do. Only two items and a card, so it should not take too long.

I was out yesterday afternoon in the local mall and was surprised at how quiet it was. Hardly any shoppers out and about in mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Don. My wife can't find the certificate, which was either from the school of the Edmonton Journal. She can't remember which.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your boiler, Margaret. Some Bolor Special would hit the spot just about now.


----------



## winwintoo

The Bolar special will certainly help. I'll warm up some soup too.

I googled "how cold is it" and found this list. Substitute "Edmonton" for "Minnesota" and you get the picture  

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Margaret. I shall send you some hot Bolor Special via Doxie Express.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It never snows in Shangri La." Garett, you have noticed that as well. This is why Shangri-la is our oasis.


----------



## Cameo

MaxPower said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Just popping in for a cup of Joe and to spread the news that I just got in from wok. The position that my boss was pitching went through and I am the new Customer Service Rep along with my regular PTA duties at two homes. The newest, I am setting up with the PT as a clinic. Exciting times for me.
> 
> So in celebration, everything is on me this evening. Enjoy!


 
Congratulations Warren, I am so very pleased to hear this!!!! You have tried sooo hard!

Good day all!


----------



## winwintoo

*It's 40 below, do you know where your zone valve is?*

Turns out the lack of heat is just my apartment. The guy thinks is must be the zone valve and after an exhaustive search, we found the silly thing, behind my big, ginormous craft table that has a bookcase on top of it filled with bins containing millions, nay billions of little tiny beads! In the realm of "what did you think was going to happen" the poor helpful repair guy suggested that he could just pull the table out a bit, sigh.

So I sent him on his way and told him I'd call when I had all my beads packed up and out of the way.

Now that I've done all that work, I'm not cold any more, but the doxies just arrived with the Bolar special so I'll put my feet up and relax for a bit.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that the doxies arrived with your Bolor Special, Margaret. Sorry to hear about the beads. Let them sit in your lap for a spell and relax a bit.


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning all...

I'm here even earlier today Don...  
I think I've settled into a slightly altered schedule since the time change I simply can not stay awake until 3am most nights... I'm in bed by midnight, 1am latest. Plus it's just been TOO cold... bed is warm! 

Marc... re: wind chill, I distinctly remember one "winter over Christmas and New Year" holiday my sister spent with me here in Calgary. This was in the early 80's, I just don't remember the exact date except that we were both still quite young and stupid and it was when she was still living at home with the parental units. We were having an outright blizzard here... it was more than -40ºC and then add a wind of 50kph with gusts up to 70kph. I remember them saying the windchill was flirting with temps of -90ºC to -95ºC and my sister and I decided to walk "just around the corner to the 7-11... duh! That wind cut like a knife, we turned around quick like. 

Now what with bad memory chips (mine) as to dates and figures I can't prove it either, but I will ask my sister if she remembers it.


----------



## SINC

Diane, all this early in the morning activity is keeping me awake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, all I know is what my wife told me. I did not know that the windchill could get down that low and people would be expected to walk to school. It was "make school or die", according to my wife. She and her sister and her brother walked the few blocks to school and they lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife's parents are from rural SK, so Don would know something about the hardiness of these sort of people. Salt of the Earth .............. not like the New York City weinies that populate different parts of Canada. I can hear them whine now ........ "We did not get snow like this in New York City" , or "It never stops snowing", or " When is the snow going to stop?" The worst is listening to someone from New York City living here in Canada whine "How am I going to clear away the snow in the driveway? It is six feet deep!!!!"

Sadly, I know all too well what this sort of situation looks like since it has happened to me a few times. I have a picture of how I started to dig from one end, and my neighbors started to dig from the other end. It took me over two weeks to dig out my car. The police came but they could not do anything. That was the winter storm that caused the snowplow to get stuck as it was going down our cul-de-sac. We thought that we were going to have to get supplies airlifted to the 10 homes that were stranded. Luckily, one neighbor had a few pair of snow shoes and we walked over the tops of the drifts, with cars a couple of feet below us, and walked 1/2 a block to the top of the street to start to shuttle in supplies. A neighbor, who came here from Sacramento, California, said that he had heard tales like this ............ of people being stranded in the High Sierra mountains after a massive snow storm, and their bodies were found the next Spring as they tried to walk miles out of these mountains. All we had to do was form a three-person chain to the top of the street to bring in supplies until they brought in an industrial strength snow blower.


----------



## SINC

Marc, you're going to wear the pixels off those pics bringing them out every winter like that!


----------



## Dreambird

Marc, I was born and raised up in Dawson Creek, BC where the winters "used" to get quite severe when I was a youngster. It doesn't seem to do that anymore to such a degree... weather changes, a large damn built nearby, I dunno but when I was a kid up there it could hit -60ºF or -51ºC overnight and stay that way for a few days and then warm up to -40ºF or -40ºC during the day... 

No one was expected to show up for school, although they were open... if you DID show up it was basically a "do what you want day" within reason of course. There was a skeleton crew of teachers and you could use the library or gym or common areas in high school to socialize... catch up on homework, get extra attention if needed. Whatever you wanted to make of it really... or stay home in bed! 

My Dad worked for the school district so I always had a ride and generally went in.


----------



## winwintoo

The saga of no heat continues.

After I moved all my craft supplies (Michael's calls me when they run out of something   ) so the caretaker could get at the heat valve, he said it was just stuck and didn't change it. I had heat for a couple of hours, but now it's stopped again. 

Glad I didn't get ambitious and put anything back.

Hope everyone is having a better day than I am.

One bit of good news, the mailman delivered the new book I'm giving my son for Christmas. Usually I let him read his gifts first, but not this time beejacon 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe so, Don ...... maybe so. 

How are you today? I have not had a free moment to check out St.Albert's Place today.


----------



## Bolor

I remember in Jan, 1965 in northern Quebec our thermometer read -63F. Fortunately, there was no wind that day but my partner and I had to survey the shiv wheel on the head frame. It took us about a half an hour to do the job and two hours to thaw out. There was no Bolor special in those days.  Of course I was a lot younger then and the body could take it a lot better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I am not sure where Dawson Creek, BC is located.

In 13 years of public schooling in New York City, I recall about 3 snow days. Of course, I lived one block from my K-6 school, four blocks from my junior high school and about a dozen blocks from my high school.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, hopefully, you shall not have to become a modern-day Grenfell with the doxies.

In 1908 Dr. Wilfred Grenfell, a medical missionary in northern Newfoundland, was traveling by dog team to treat a patient. In his haste Grenfell took a short cut across the sea ice. A change of wind and ice conditions left the doctor and his sled dogs stranded on an ice pan, their komatik and provisions lost. Grenfell came close to perishing. 

Adrift on an Ice Pan is Grenfell’s own account of this near-fatal misadventure. He survived dauntingly cold and seemingly hopeless conditions through an inventive presence of mind and by sacrificing and skinning three of his sled dogs to clothe himself against the elements. Because of his tenacity and quick thinking and that of his rescuers, Grenfell endured.


----------



## Dr.G.

The coldest moment of my life was standing at the corner of Portage and Main in Winnipeg on Boxing Day. We were waiting for the light to change and I thought I was going to die. It was about -35F and I never heard of windchill back in 1970.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> The coldest moment of my life was standing at the corner of Portage and Main in Winnipeg on Boxing Day. We were waiting for the light to change and I thought I was going to die. It was about -35F and I never heard of windchill back in 1970.


I've only been to Winnipeg a couple of times, but I think if you'd been standing at Portage and Main in the middle of July, the temp wouldn't have been much warmer.

To be fair, I really should make another trip to "windypeg" to see if my perceptions are wrong.

My friend Ion used to manage an apartment building with her husband and she was able to walk me through getting the heat back on. I'm ok for now, but if it quits again overnight, I'm going to be really out of sorts.

I'm enjoying my son's new book btw, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I was first in Winnipeg in August of 1970, and I thought we were going to get killed by what I thought were hummingbirds. Turned out to mosquitoes.


----------



## winwintoo

Were they like this Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat like that, Margaret, only bigger.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Diane, I am not sure where Dawson Creek, BC is located.


Marc, Dawson Creek is just over the AB/BC border west of Grande Prairie about 100 km. Here is a small map to locate it. It is also home of the "Mile Zero Post" of the Alaska Highway.


----------



## Dreambird

Thank you Don... the place's only "claim to fame". 

I'm harsh, there are people who like the activities in the area... 

I found it to be a small, pedestrian town as I got into my teenage years.


----------



## SINC

Hey Diane, during the 1980 Alberta beer strike, I got to know your old home town rather well. Made a weekly supply run from Grande Prairie for the duration of the strike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don, for that glimpse of Dawson Creek.


----------



## Dreambird

:lmao: 
That would be called a "reversal" for Dawson Creek, Don as so many people go into other direction to GP for shopping... 

Marc... downtown DC... pic says it was taken in 2005, but since they built a mall out by where I used to live it about killed downtown, it did used to be the place to go.


----------



## SINC

Wow Diane, it has grown by leaps and bounds since 1980! I don't remember it having that big a downtown.

And lookee there angle parked into the curb, first vehicle to the right of the Mile Zero post.

That's a doggone Rolls-Royce. Business must be good in DC these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the pic, Diane. I love towns like that.

I grew up in the Rego Park section of Queens in New York City. 

Rego Park, Queens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Off The Beaten Track In..... Rego Park | New York City Metblogs


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the ropes to the curtains are in your able hands. Bon soir, mon frere. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

OK Don... you laugh! The place is real happening until at least... oh... I dunno, maybe 7pm on a Saturday night... :yawn: :lmao: 

The Rolls IIRC belongs to the fellow who owns the place it's parked in front of. My Dad just loved that angle parking... he was never a fan of parallel parking... 

*secret... there's plenty of places with night life in town... just not DOWNtown. 

Cool Marc... thanks for the links. And G'Nite...


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all.

Just popping in to say Hi. Just listening to some Julie London before I think of hitting the sack.

And another round of thanks for those who have wished me well.

How's your job going Jeanne?


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, remember the latkes for Hanukkah will be at the Cafe Chez Marc on Sunday just after sundown. Shalom, mon ami.

The invite is extended to one and all, Jewish or not.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine. I had to get the tea and coffee on for Guy, who gets up early to do his snow removal trick.

There's a big pot of hot oatmeal with real maple syrup and a big platter of fruit ready to go.

Ann made some peanut butter cookies so I left a bag on the counter to take with you for a snack today.

Have a good one all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and oatmeal. Going to need it this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to about 10 inches of snow, with flurries forecast for the rest of the week until at least Hanukkah (Sunday night). Temps will be ranging from the current 0C to -10C by Monday. That is very cold for us here in St.John's.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, coffee smells good and I'll have a bowl of oatmeal with some brown sugar sprinkled on it.

Day two of the no-heat drama. I can get heat if I turn the thermostat all the way up which should theoretically drive the temp in here up to 35° but it barely get to 25° which is still too warm so I try to adjust it by setting the thermostat and then it quits all together. Another call to maintenance after they open at 8:30.

Today is butter tart day.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Sorry to hear about your heating problems. In your area, it should not be happening, since you get such cold temps. Bon chance.


----------



## bhil

Morning. Mmmm, butter tarts everywhere. My wife decided to make some and bring them down to my office yesterday. I hope they were good, I never ended up getting one. That's OK though, I'll just have some of Maragaret's here. And maybe a short nap in the corner, my weekly poker game ran late last night, and the 6:00 alarm was awfully early.


----------



## SINC

I love butter tarts and will try not to eat too many. 

Poker eh Sean? The first time I ever played poker was in 1964 with a bunch of guys from work on a Friday night. We got paid in cash every Friday in those days and I lost my entire clear week's pay, a staggering $32.

Thankfully, I was single at the time, but I vividly recall having to borrow $20 from my Mom to make my $25 car payment due that week. That totally emptied my bank account and it was the leanest week I ever had to endure.

It was also the very last time I ever played poker for money.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. While I don't like butter tarts, I do like to play poker. Deal me in the next time you folks play. Mercil, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

By admitting you don't like butter tarts, Marc, you are declaring that you have not fully embraced the ways of your adopted country. Next you'll be telling us you don't like Nanaimo bars   

Americans say "Motherhood and apple pie" up here, it's "Motherhood and butter tarts"  

First batch is in the oven. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Next you'll be telling us you don't like Nanaimo bars." Sorry, Margaret, but I dislike Nanaimo bars more than I dislike butter tarts. Still, I love my country, sing "O Canada", with hand over heart, at all public gatherings where it is played, and proudly display the Canadian flag in my front yard. I obey the laws of Canada, vote, and know a great deal about our history and culture. I volunteer in my community, donate a few thousand dollars each year to various charities ............... but I still don't like butter tarts or Nanaimo bars.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> I love butter tarts and will try not to eat too many.
> 
> Poker eh Sean? The first time I ever played poker was in 1964 with a bunch of guys from work on a Friday night. We got paid in cash every Friday in those days and I lost my entire clear week's pay, a staggering $32.
> 
> Thankfully, I was single at the time, but I vividly recall having to borrow $20 from my Mom to make my $25 car payment due that week. That totally emptied my bank account and it was the leanest week I ever had to endure.
> 
> It was also the very last time I ever played poker for money.


No high stakes games like that for us, its a $5 buy in with 10 and 20 cent blinds. This is a game for fun.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> "Next you'll be telling us you don't like Nanaimo bars." Sorry, Margaret, but I dislike Nanaimo bars more than I dislike butter tarts. Still, I love my country, sing "O Canada", with hand over heart, at all public gatherings where it is played, and proudly display the Canadian flag in my front yard. I obey the laws of Canada, vote, and know a great deal about our history and culture. I volunteer in my community, donate a few thousand dollars each year to various charities ............... but I still don't like butter tarts or Nanaimo bars.


Marc, just slip me your butter tarts and Nanaimo bars under the table and I'll eat them for you and not tell Maragaret. That way you don't have to eat them, Margaret will be appeased, and I get extra desserts, it's win-win-win situation! Just make sure the doxies aren't around when you pass them, I don't want to accidentally lose any fingers in the handoff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds interesting, Sean. I have only been to Regina once, so maybe I am due for another visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Regina, Saskatchewan - Forecast - Environment Canada

Sean, just took a look at the temps in Regina .............. think I shall pass on the poker game until it warms up a bit.


----------



## winwintoo

Well, that didn't take long. I put out a plate of tarts about 15 minutes ago and now they're all gone  

Marc, since you are a good citizen in all other respects, I'll let you off the hook re the baking. But I need to warn Sean that my "recipe" was developed long before "heart smart" became a health mantra.

It is coolish here today but I will need to venture out to deliver the tarts unless I can convince my son to come and get them.

Take care Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the thought, Margaret. Now, oatmeal raisen cookies are another matter. I can easily pass on chocolate chip cookies, but not oatmeal raisen cookies. Just a hint.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Canada's anthem with lyrics


----------



## Dr.G.

And for those who speak French ...............

YouTube - Oh Canada! (French) Celine Dion


----------



## Dr.G.

For all of us Americans here in The Shang .............

YouTube - United States of America Anthem (The Star-Spangled Banner)


----------



## Dr.G.

And, for the Newfoundlanders and Labradorians here in The Shang ........

YouTube - ODE TO NEWFOUNDLAND


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see you used one of the Regina cowboy doxie pics at St.Albert's Place. Cute.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I am glad to hear you practice your patriotism by singing Oh Canada.

I stopped singing Oh Canada many years ago when they changed the lyrics to the song. Sadly it is no longer the anthem I grew up with and sang proudly when a Boy Scout and Royal Canadian Legion member.

When the words changed, I tried to sing it once but embarrassed myself by singing the old words because they were so deeply engrained in me.

Canada no longer has an anthem in my mind. 

If I am caught in a circumstance where I am present when it is sung, I stand quietly. But I go to great lengths to avoid putting myself in that situation ever. I intentionally arrive late or leave early if it is on the agenda of an event I must attend. I mute the TV when it comes on.

I was deeply offended by the wording change and will remain so until the day I die.

One simply does not change the anthem of a country for any reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife taught me "The Maple Leaf Forever" as well.

YouTube - The Maple Leaf forever (original version)

YouTube - Canada -The Maple Leaf Forever ! ! !

YouTube - The Maple Leaf forever Anne Murry

YouTube - The Final March


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Another cool one here. Can't do anything but complain tho'.


----------



## Dr.G.

A dozen mugs of Bolor Special is selling for more than a barrel of oil, Bob, especially out west.


----------



## MLeh

Oddly enough, Don, I prefer the new words. Too much standing on guard in the old version for my taste. However: to each his own.

A few years ago my daughter's choir was invited to Ottawa to sing O Canada on Parliament Hill as part of a mass choir. (There were choirs from every province: her choir was representing BC). As part of the workshops leading up to the Canada Day celebrations (and concerts at the NAC), the mass choir learnt the words to the anthem in both official languages.

The words in French are very much different than the English version, and to hear the anthem sung by a 400+ voice massed choir of the best choirs in the country ... very stirring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, that would have been a grand moment to hear/see.


----------



## winwintoo

I tried to find the "old" words to O Canada any older version don't seem like the version that I grew up with, but danged if I can remember the words that were commonly sung in 1956   

Butter tarts are on their way to school, the cable got fixed (never a dull moment around here) and Christmas plans are made - no muss, no fuss, no turkey. Might have homemade pizza and watch some movies with the kids but it will be a low key affair.

Now I can relax for a week LOL

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Regina, Saskatchewan - Forecast - Environment Canada
> 
> Sean, just took a look at the temps in Regina .............. think I shall pass on the poker game until it warms up a bit.


What are you talking about Marc? The temperature did warm up!


----------



## MLeh

Margaret:

New:

God keep our land, glorious and free.
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee!

Old: 

O Canada, glorious and free,
We stand on guard, we stand on guard for thee!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee!


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone! 

Just reading what you've all said about our national anthem and you know, sad to say but I'm so mixed up between old and new, I don't know what's what. 

SO... St. John's got a dump of snow, did it?


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Elaine... 

It seems to me the version I remember from when we used sing it in elementary school was the Weir version:

Weir Version

O Canada! Our home and native land.
True patriot love in all thy sons command.
With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The True North strong and free!
And stand on guard, O Canada,
We stand on guard for thee.
O Canada, glorious and free,
We stand on guard, we stand on guard for thee.
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee!

O Canada - History

Oh... don't have your sound turned up too loud on that URL if you don't want a loud "anthem" surprise...


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks Elaine, now it's coming back to me.

Just got invited for turkey dinner on Boxing Day so I have a request for the other culinary skill that I've mastered - moldy marshmallow stuff.

Might have to make some chicken paprikash too.

Glad I only know 3 recipes - don't get called on too often   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Diane's got it, that is the original version. There was no reference to God keeping our land, that was added and Oh Canada was dropped in the word change. Oddly enough there was no religious reference in the original and it was added. Seems to me that is the exact opposite of what is happening to all other things. Various groups want the "religion" removed from most everything today to satisfy the secularists.



> Canada Day, July 1, 1980
> At a public ceremony held at noon on Parliament Hill in Ottawa, the Governor General, His Excellency the Right Honourable Edward Schreyer, proclaimed the Act respecting the National Anthem of Canada. 'O Canada' became an official symbol of the nation.
> 
> Thousands of Canadians attended the ceremony. On the official platform with the Governor General were descendents of both Weir and Routhier, as well as the successor of Robitaille, the Honourable Jean-Pierre Côté.


Then some dummy went and changed it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, homemade pizza is the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, still too cold for me. I am cold and it is only -1C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Yes, 10 inches ............ and counting. Each day flurries will give us a few more inches, so this is back to normal for us.


----------



## medic03

YouTube - Lost Generation

The above is a link that I was sent. It is so simple yet brilliant. I thought my friends here might like it.

It was submitted by a 20 year old for a contest called 'u @ 50'


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. A really cool clip. After the first half, I shuddered to think what was to come next. However, it did come as a surprise, and I shall say nothing else about the clip so as not to spoil it for the others.

How is Life treating you these days?

Sadly, for me, 50 was 10 years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Into your able hands I pass the curtain ropes, Don. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.

This just in and it is the Christmas shot of Mom, Dad and the new Grandson, so I thought I would share it with the Shang Gang. That's our son Matt, wife Holly and the big guy, Jett who I am told looks a lot like me. Handsome little guy, just like his Grandpa isn't he?


----------



## winwintoo

Nice picture Don. He is indeed a handsome fellow and he does look like his Dad who looks like you so I guess that makes you all handsome. Course Mom and Grandma both have what it takes in the looks department so Jett just couldn't lose   

My heat problem has not been solved, so I will have to call the maintenance department after 8:30 and ask them to change that heat valve. We thought it was just stuck because we can force it to work, but it won't work on it's own so out it goes.

Here's a pretty amazing Korean boy playing Silent Night on his guitar. Enjoy.

YouTube - (X-mas Carol) Silent Night/Holy Night - Sungha Jung

Take care, Margaret


----------



## medic03

Good Morning. Margaret why are you up so early? I have to teach today so I best be getting my butt in gear as the morning commute may start to get hectic. We are awaiting a storm that should be starting any minute now. 

Marc, I am good. I had my cast taken off the week (from my wrist surgery). It is so much easy to do things with two hands . 

Coffee is on as well as a few buttertarts that appear to be left over???.....Left over butter tarts I have never heard of such a thing:lmao:


----------



## winwintoo

I'm up early because my internal clock thought it was morning  I usually sleep in much later, but about once a month, the clock does an "adjustment" and here I am!

Left over butter tarts?? Someone must have baked some and snuck them in last night because there were none left when I went to bed.

Wrist surgery is no fun. I'm lucky that with all the computer work I've done and other ways that I use my hands for knitting and beadwork etc. I haven't (yet) had any trouble that couldn't be fixed with a bit of TLC. I hope that's the end of it for you.

I'll have another cup of coffee and see if I can find something interesting to do while I wait for the rest of the world to wake up.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena and Margaret. Thanks for the coffee.

Glad that you are back to the land of two-handed bipeds, Treena.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic, Don. I think that your grandson might have a bit more hair than you have.  Still, a find looking family.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a beautiful sunrise with -7C temps earlier this morning. Now, it is -3C with lots of snow falling.


----------



## SINC

Never fear ladies, I am awake and have been for a couple of hours. Just got finished uploading my site and can now rest easy for the balance of today. With my Christmas shopping done, I have the luxury of doing whatever I wish today.

Here's hoping they fix your heat Margaret. Glad to hear the cast is gone Treena.

Have a good one all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we were posting at the same time, which is no surprise when you consider that great minds think alike.


----------



## SINC

Marc my grandson has a full set of hair, but so does his grandpa. That is one thing I do have and am blessed without too much gray as well.

Our two sons on the other hand, have inherited the wife's side of the family's curious little bald spot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Not sure why I felt you were balding. Must read through all of the postings of The Shang thread to see where I was misguided.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Morning Marc, we were posting at the same time, which is no surprise when you consider that great minds think alike." So very true, Don. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Not sure why I felt you were balding. Must read through all of the postings of The Shang thread to see where I was misguided.


Marc, as you can clearly see from this shot, the kid and I have pretty much the same thick hair and a colour match too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, Don. Where is the pink pic? Maybe that is where I was mislead?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Great pic, Don. Where is the pink pic? Maybe that is where I was mislead?


Ah, but I was wearing a hat in that shot:


----------



## bhil

Here I was hoping that during my extended absense that picture had somehow been lost to the ravages of times, but apparently not. The image is once again seared into my brain. 

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Always giving, never taking, Sean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the shine I remembered from the pink shot was off of the belly of the suit and not your head. My mistake. I know that there was a shine somewhere. I guess age is finally catching up with me. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Think of that pic as a moment in time ........... a kinder and more gentle time .................


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.... I see Don is dressed for sunbathing again. Must be nicer weather in Alberta, then, as it is blizzarding here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you today?

Really snowing here as well. What started out as light flurries at 8AM has turned into a real whiteout at nearly 11AM. The doxies refuse to go outside until it settles down somewhat. There is about 15cm on the ground since this morning, and that is on top of the 25cm from the past two days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see that you folks are going to get lots of sunshine starting tomorrow ........... along with frigid temps. Still, some people in Sweden like to go sunbathing in the snow.


----------



## winwintoo

Marc, do you mean like this?


----------



## Sonal

Doing pretty well, Marc, thank you.

I'm working from home today. The advantage of working for family is that they don't want me driving in this weather any more than I want to be driving in this weather.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, it is tradition.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, something like that, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Yes, I hear the weater is getting really bad in the GTA.

Snowing here as well, but we don't expect more than 25cm of light snow by tomorrow.


----------



## overkill

Afternoon all. I guess it took the beginning of my holiday vacations and a major snow storm to give me some downtime to come back in and say hello to everyone.

I am off work until Jan 5th, my present to myself 

Hope everyone is staying safe and not traveling if you do not have to in today's weather.


----------



## winwintoo

I just got back from Costco and points east and the traffic was barely moving. It snowed quite a bit this morning - the greasy, sticky kind of snow - so everyone was being very cautious. 

I made some winter borscht this morning, the pot is simmering on the back of the stove. Help yourself.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. That is a fine gift to yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you are not going to believe this, especially since both of my grandparents, who came to America from Russia and loved to make and eat winter borscht, but that is another thing I don't like to eat. Still, we shall serve it with pride here at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dreambird

OMG!... what's the first thing that assaults my eyes when the page opens? 

The "pink thing"...  

uurrkk... good afternoon anyway... 

Still freezing cold here... -24ºC right now -36ºC with wind chill. Man I'm getting sick of this already... :baby:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. I'll trade you some warmer weather for some of your sun. Deal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, that "pretty in pink" picture is a Shang tradition.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm embarrassed. I didn't know that there was an actual traditional recipe for "winter borscht" - I called my soup winter borscht because in the winter, you make soup out of whatever you've got in the cupboard. In this case it was potatoes, canned chicken and canned beats with a handful of dried onions and a couple of shredded dill pickles. 

It's very good, so give it a try.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I love everything in your winter borscht ............. except the beets. There is winter borscht and summer borscht, I think. Somewhat different ingredients ............. other than the beets.


----------



## overkill

Heading up to my dad's tomorrow for a few days. Hoping to get some peace and quiet. Unfortunately it will not look like I will be able to get a round of golf in on Christmas day like I did two years ago! If the snow could only have waited one more week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry for your loss, Steve. Maybe next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just set a record here in St.John's. It is currently -13C with a 68kp/h wind, making a windchill of -26C. A record cold night for this time of year, and just about any time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, into your able hands I entrust our sacred curtain ropes. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> I just got back from Costco and points east and the traffic was barely moving. It snowed quite a bit this morning - the greasy, sticky kind of snow - so everyone was being very cautious.
> 
> I made some winter borscht this morning, the pot is simmering on the back of the stove. Help yourself.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I should have been paying more attention in Costco, I was there at the exact same time. I probably walked right by you and never even noticed. Ah well, next time.

Since Don seems to be absent, I'll just let this curtain down for the evening.

Good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready, as is a warming breakfast for us all. It was a cold one across Canada last night, with St.John's setting a record of -27C with the windchill overnight. For us, that is like Regina or Edmonton getting -50C.


----------



## medic03

Morning Marc, is today the first day of Hannuka?


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Sean, I was in and out of Costco pretty quickly, I just went to the pharmacy and then right out again. One of these days, we'll meet up for coffee. Maybe when Don comes down next summer, we'll be able to finally all meet.

Marc, out here, it's a dry cold, so we can tolerate much colder temps. One of the hotels here sold sweatshirts with the phrase "But it's a dry cold" on them. They were quite popular among visitors.

I have heat in my apartment now, so I'm all set for whatever the weather delivers.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. The first night of Hanukkah is tomorrow night at sundown, which is 4:12PM here in St.John's. That is when we light the first Hanukkah candles ............. and by 415PM, the first latkes are being served ......... and eaten. Thanks for asking. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. I recall when I was in Winnipeg in wintertime, that many of the homes had humidifiers to put some moisture back into the home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Garett. We have Bolor Special and Doxie Special blends today. Bolor Special is our special blend of hot cocoa and chocolates, while Doxie Special is .............. well, the last batch help launch the Space Shuttle.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and welcome to the weekend, the second last one of the year.

Yesterday I went for lunch with two friends and had the clam chowder as I like to do on Fridays. I noticed it was different as it had shrimp in it and an awfully fishy smell to it. 

One of my friends who had it as well, thought it smelled rather fishy, but was tasty and we both finished our servings. When the waiter cleared the table we asked why it was different from the normal type. He told us it was seafood chowder not clam chowder as usual as a holiday special. We thought nothing of it.

By 3:00 p.m. I was in agony. It seems it not only had shrimp in the chowder, it also had finely chopped scallops. I am allergic to scallops and it never crossed my mind it would be in the clam chowder I have enjoyed at this pub for years.

I spent most of the afternoon and evening feeling quite badly and it was near midnight before I could get down a bowl of chicken soup and finally sleep.

Thanks Sean for lowering the curtain as I was in no condition to do so.

This morning at 11:00 an old friend who managed the radio station in Fort McMurray back in the 80s is coming over for a visit. Had not seen him since the mid 90s, but met him last summer for a brief visit in a campground near his new home in Entwistle, AB. We have stayed in touch via e-mail for the past 10 years.

After seeing my MBP on that last meeting, he bought a new MacBook and wants some lessons on how to use it. He is in the city for the day so his wife can shop and he will stay here with me to see if I can teach him about Macs instead of his old PC.

Should be a fun day. I'm glad I am feeling better as it would have been a shame to cancel our get together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad you are feeling better. I shall remember not to serve you scallops, which I love, when you are in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Serving lunch now, if anyone is interested/hungry. It is health/heart-friendly, but wholesome and hot.


----------



## winwintoo

My neighbour just dropped off a plate of homemade perogies so I'm once again in heaven.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, now perogies you may serve me any day of the week .......... especially in the wintertime. I love them, although I never had one until I went to Winnipeg in 1970.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished a fine bowl of homemade chicken noodle soup while visiting St.Albert's Place. A great way to spend a quiet Saturday afternoon.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, the borscht sold out. Margaret should patent her recipe.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Garett, the borscht sold out. Margaret should patent her recipe.


Don't know how I could patent it - don't use a recipe, I just start with some potatoes and some beets and some dill pickle juice and add other stuff if it's handy. 

I rarely follow a recipe. My Mom cooked without ever referring to a cook book, and I guess I learned it from her. My sisters and I often tried to get her to tell us how to make something and she didn't know unless she was actually doing it and then someone sat by her with a pen and paper and wrote down what she did.

Pretty slow day here too. Enjoying the comfort of heat and time to relax.

I'll probably make some more soup tomorrow Garett, but you have to get there early, it seems to disappear pretty fast - almost as fast as sticky buns and butter tarts   

Marc, there's too many perogies for me, so I'll leave a small bowl of them beside the coffee maker for you.
Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you are like my grandmother. I tried to get a recipe from her so that I could write it down, and all she could tell me was that she took a pinch of this and a bit of that ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, there's too many perogies for me, so I'll leave a small bowl of them beside the coffee maker for you." Bless you, Margaret. In the Jewish faith, this is called a "mitzah" -- a good deed.


----------



## bhil

Good thing you were in here quick Marc, that bowl of perogies wouldn't have lasted long if I had found them. Nothing beats homemade perogies at Christmas time.


----------



## winwintoo

Sean, you really missed a treat. My neighbour uses a recipe that calls for sour cream in the dough. They are so light and tasty, I could eat a whole batch by myself   

I am capable of making perogies, but I let her think that I don't know how because hers are so much better than mine - is that evil? beejacon 

I was in the grocery store the other day standing beside a man who was muttering to himself. I asked what he was looking for and he said "ground pork" - indeed. "How can you make good Christmas cabbage rolls without ground pork?"

Or is that just a small town Saskatchewan thing?

Day is nearly over and I haven't accomplished anything. sigh.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I was in the grocery store the other day standing beside a man who was muttering to himself. I asked what he was looking for and he said "ground pork" - indeed. "How can you make good Christmas cabbage rolls without ground pork?"
> 
> Or is that just a small town Saskatchewan thing?
> 
> Margaret


I use half ground pork and half ground beef to make my cabbage rolls along with some onion, bacon and a bit of garlic. I use about half as much rice as meat.

Must be a small town SK thing. I've done it all my life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I like cabbage rolls even more than perogies, and I love perogies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, into your willing and able hands I entrust the sacred ropes to the curtains here in The Shang. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

To everyone else, enjoy your winter solstice sleep -- remember, Spring ahead, Fall back, and the Winter Solstice make you a member of the doxie pack.

At 5:34 NST (or 12:04 p.m. GMT) on Sunday Dec. 21, 2008, the northern hemisphere begins its tilt back toward the sun, marking the winter solstice in this part of the world and slowly leading to longer days.


----------



## MaxPower

Instead of perogies, my grandma made Verenika (Ukrainian perogies).

This recipe is pretty close, minus the ham:

Verenika - Allrecipes


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Instead of perogies, my grandma made Verenika (Ukrainian perogies).
> 
> This recipe is pretty close, minus the ham:
> 
> Verenika - Allrecipes


Those look very good too!

We're Hungarian and we grew up eating almost the same thing but with fruit filling (usually plums)

I think cooks in those days took a traditional recipe and modified it to take advantage of available ingredients. I know that Mom made cabbage rolls with mostly pork and very little beef, because pork was much less expensive and they could buy and freeze a whole pig whereas beef had to be purchased at the butcher's and cost an arm and a leg.

Same with various dumplings - use what you have available.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

I am not a big perogy fan, but I will have a couple. I like them with simple potatoes and cheese best.

You guys have made me hungry though, so I'll lower the curtain and head for the fridge.

Night all.


----------



## medic03

Just popped in to see if there was any leftovers... doesn't seem to me much left of anything. I think someone (Marc) needs to go to the grocery store.

Margaret, I too usually make my cabbage rolls with half pork and half beef. This is how my mother taught me and her mother before. She uses the same for her tourtierre (meat pie) yuck! I can't stand meat pie.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine, the tea and coffee are on and hot and the Heart's Desire buffet is up and running. Enjoy whatever you choose today as I have declared it a no-calorie Sunday.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Don. Although I'll need the calories to help with my snow clearing today.

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Just fine other than being stuck in a very long deep freeze with no end in sight, Warren. Have to spend too much time indoors these days.


----------



## MaxPower

That's the kind of cold where your nostrils stick together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Don, thanks for the Heart's Desire buffet. A fine brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took the doxies up to Signal Hill to see the sun rise on the Winter's Solstice. I am always amazed at where the sun rises on this day, compared to the equinox and the Summer Solstice. It still rises out of the ocean but at totally different spots.


----------



## SINC

Hey, it's not even afternoon there yet!

Still 5 minutes to go.

So, good morning Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think someone (Marc) needs to go to the grocery store." I have been out most of the morning, after coming back from our sunrise service, shopping for Hanukkah goodies. Yukon Gold are the only yellow potatoes that my wife will use to make latkes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, on the Winter Solstice we gain five minutes, and give it back in the Summer Solstice. This is because we are a bit further east than just 1/2 time zone. It's a St.John's tradition.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gearing up for 5 inches of snow overnight, followed by 1/2 of sleet, followed by another 5 inches of snow ........... all blown about by 90+kp/h winds. Not a nice way to start the Hanukkah season. Hopefully, Christmas eve/day shall be better. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Just got back from my neighbour's. She was getting ready to mix up a batch of homemade bread. She offered me some, but I can't eat bread so I'll leave a loaf in the breadbox for anyone who wants some. I love homemade bread, but it doesn't like me so I have to pass.

I missed sunrise this morning. I was awake, but wasn't paying attention I guess. Marc, the sun is in a different position here as well. My apartment faces southeast, so I get lots of sunlight almost all day and at different times of the year, it's definitely in a different spot.

I need to restore my craft room today. I think I can be assured that I won't have to dismantle it again any time soon. The heat is staying on so I'll keep my fingers crossed that it will stay that way.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. I do like freshly baked bread, so you are now on a roll, in a positive sense.


----------



## SINC

Today is bread making day for me. One white done and cooling. Dark rye currently kneading. Two down and two to go, whole wheat and half white half wheat.


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning all... 

Buffet, fresh bread... please excuse me if I pig out today...  

Mostly blue skies here since yesterday afternoon, so no more snow... but COLD!!!
None the less... no snow to shovel... OK by me! 

Does anyone have any hint's on how to keep static electricity in fleece clothing from driving one nuts? I just love my one piece jammies, but I knew this would be an issue once the heat starting running day and night... I feel like a charged pole... 

I know there are sprays, if the cold relents and I make it over to the mall...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Dark rye for me, SVP. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Don't know of any cures for static electricity. Sorry.


----------



## MLeh

Dreambird said:


> Does anyone have any hint's on how to keep static electricity in fleece clothing from driving one nuts? I just love my one piece jammies, but I knew this would be an issue once the heat starting running day and night... I feel like a charged pole...
> 
> I know there are sprays, if the cold relents and I make it over to the mall...


I remember that - spent 30 years in Calgary dealing with static. Static when you touched doorknobs, static when you kiss your honey, .... 

As a temporary measure: use Bounce™ in the drier, and put a good layer of moisturising lotion on all your limbs.

But acrylics and the dry weather in Calgary just don't mix. Cotton and wool seem to hold in a bit more moisture, but if your jammies are 100% acrylic, you'll be feeling the sparks, and it won't be love ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. Might I interest you in some fresh herbal tea I am making?


----------



## MLeh

Morning Marc. Thanks for the tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just made some shortbread cookies in the shape of snowpeople, Christmas trees and doxies, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dreambird

Yes Elaine, they are polyester... "polar fleece". I knew this would be an issue but between that and the cold they are still worth it! 

I don't put them in the dryer, rather I hang them to dry as per the instructions with them, however some web sites say you can still give such things a light rub with a bounce sheet. They also say to try a half cup of vinegar in the wash water... new one on me, I'll give it a try and hope I don't smell like a pickle!  

Will try extra moisturizer on my legs and arms... good tip. Thanks. 

Commercially I know there's a spray called Static Guard... next time I go over to the mall.


----------



## SINC

When I try to read the Edmonton Journal, the pages curl up so tight I have to pry them open. Static Grrr, I call it.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, Hanukkah starts at 4:12PM NST, which is in about 33 minutes. So, you are all invited to come for the lighting of the first candle and some great latkes and Jewish pot roast. Shalom.


----------



## Bolor

Happy Hanukkah, Marc. Since you invited, I gratefully accept. This will be my first time. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

All are welcome, Bob. Shalom. 

Hanukkah History - History Of Jewish Hanukah Holiday - Origin of Chanukah Festival

Hanukkah Lights 2008 : NPR


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to get the Menorah ready. 14 minutes and counting. Shalom, mes amis.

Should have posted this yesterday.


The Night Before Chanukah

'Twas the night before Chanukah, boichiks and maidels
Not a sound could be heard, not even the dreidels
The menorah was set by the chimney alight
In the kitchen, the Bubbie was hopping a bite
Salami, Pastrami, a glaisele tay
And zoyere pickles mit bagels-- Oy vay!



Gezint and geschmock the kinderlach felt
While dreaming of taiglach and Chanukah gelt
The alarm clock was sitting, a kloppin' and tickin'
And Bubbie was carving a shtickele chicken
A tummel arose, like the wildest k'duchas
Santa had fallen right on his tuchas!


I put on my slippers, ains, tzvay, drei
While Bubbie was eating herring on rye
I grabbed for my bathrobe and buttoned my gottkes
And Bubbie was just devouring the latkes
To the window I ran, and to my surprise
A little red yarmulka greeted my eyes.



When he got to the door and saw the menorah
"Yiddishe kinder," he cried, "Kenahorah!"
I thought I was in a Goyishe hoise!
As long as I'm here, I'll leave a few toys."
"Come into the kitchen, I'll get you a dish
Mit a gupel, a leffel, and a shtickele fish."



With smacks of delight he started his fressen
Chopped liver, knaidlach, and kreplach gegessen
Along with his meal he had a few schnapps
When it came to eating, this boy sure was tops
He asked for some knishes with pepper and salt
But they were so hot he yelled out "Gevalt!"



He loosened his hoysen and ran from the tish
"Your koshereh meals are simply delish!"
As he went through the door he said "See y'all later
I'll be back next Pesach in time for the seder!"
So, hutzmir and zeitzmir and "Bleibtz mir gezint"
he called out cheerily into the wind.



More rapid than eagles, his prancers they came
As he whistled and shouted and called them by name
"Come, Izzie, now Moishe, now Yossel and Sammy!
On Oyving, and Maxie, and Hymie and Manny!"
He gave a geshrai, as he drove out of sight
"A gut yontiff to all, and to all a good night!"



Anon


----------



## SINC

Count me in too, I :love2: latkes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hurry ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again. The prayer was said over the lighting of the first candle. Now, we have to wait while my wife makes the first batch of latkes. Please submit your request for the number of latkes you can eat, and if you want sour cream or apple sauce with the latkes.


----------



## Dreambird

I'm here, I'm here... 

Happy Hanukkah!

Apple Sauce please...


----------



## Dreambird

"With smacks of delight he started his fressen"

:lmao: 

So much like Sudeten German dialect!

Meine Oma hat mich immer "fressak" bennent... because I was such I little "piggy", when she cooked her food was so good...


----------



## Dr.G.

I hope everyone enjoyed their latkes as much as yours truly. I am full. What a meal ................ and there are seven more days of this ........... except for Thursday, when we bypass the Jewish holidays to celebrate Christmas. Then, it is back to Hanukkah until next Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I spell it Hanukkah.


----------



## Dreambird

It was delightful Marc... thank you for the invitation!


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Diane. We have another 7 days, minus one, of this sort of feast.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Happy Hanukkah Marc,
am I to late?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Guy. Too late for tonight's Hanukkah feast ........... but we have seven more nights to go. My wife will not be making latkes on Christmas Day, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the curtain is all yours. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Happy Hanukkah Marc.

And so the curtain falls on another day in Chez Marc.

Now, the rest of us have hours to go yet and while the cat's away, well, you know . . .


----------



## Sitting Bull

Shalom Marc.


----------



## medic03

Evening all, just home from our work xmas party. We had a silent auction and I apparently bid on everything that had a bottle of wine attached. Low and behold I managed to have three wining bids:lmao: Lots of my coworkers were following me out the door. I don't know why???


----------



## SINC

Well, don't just stand there Treena, grab the corkscrew.


----------



## medic03

already on top of it Don!


----------



## SINC

Good on you Treena, have a glass for me.

A reader of my web site gave me a bottle of home made chokecherry wine which I shall enjoy on Christmas day, but not until after I have my glass of Lemon Hart to salute my Grandad and Dad.


----------



## bhil

Not sure what I'm still doing up as I have to work in the morning, but I thought I would pop in before heading off to bed. I saw the curtain wasn't down yet and thougth I might have to fill in for Don, but lo an behold, he's still here. I'll leave the official curtain lowering to him. Good night all!


----------



## SINC

Ahem, for the second time tonight and just for Sean, I will drop the curtain. Again.


----------



## Dreambird

Nitey-nite... :yawn: *she says to the curtain**


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready, along with a hot and filling breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is hard to describe the scene outside. Last night, it was very cold with a clear sky, the air still and stars out by the thousands. Woke up this morning to a roar. The winds at gusting at 115kp/h and the snow is coming down so fast it is piling up at about an inch every 15 minutes. Environment Canada predicted strong winds and about 10cm of snow. The snow is over the top of my tires and there are knee to waist deep drifts all over. To make matters worse, we are expected to get an inch of sleet on top of this from about noon until midnight. Then, more snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, maybe its just me, but I could swear I just read that very post in the weather thread?


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Ahem, for the second time tonight and just for Sean, I will drop the curtain. Again.


 Hmmm, maybe that's bwhy I don't usually do late night postings, my cognitive functions don't seem to be at their fullest. Oh well, next time I'll try to pay a little more attention. Thanks for dropping the curtain for me second time. It was hard to miss this time with it landing on my head and all.

Morning everyone!


----------



## SINC

Always giving, never taking Sean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don.

"Morning Marc, maybe its just me, but I could swear I just read that very post in the weather thread?" Could be ............ or it could be your age creeping up on you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man it is wild outside. I have been outside for nearly two hours trying to clear away 6 inches of snow. That is really not a great deal of snow ............. until the wind causes it to drift up to the door handles of the car ............ leaving a clear spot right in front of the car. Wild winds. It is not starting to hail, and this will change to sleet, which will change over to snow again by midnight. Luckily, our schools are closed since Friday at 1PM. I would hate to think of children out in this weather trying to get to and from school.

I need some Bolor Special ASAP. 0C with only a -8C windchill and I am frozen to the core.


----------



## SINC

Time to sit in front of the wood stove Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

You read my mind to the "T", Don. I like doing this while reading, or taking a nap.


----------



## Cameo

Good day all.

Been a very busy few days. Christmas shopping mostly done and wrapped I think. Hope everyone is well. I will talk to you all soon


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. It's cold again here, but my car wouldn't start last night so I appealed to a friend to drive me to the store. The bulb in my Ott light decided to give up the ghost this morning so I had to get a new one. There's only one place in town that sells the bulbs. And it's my only lamp. Always some crisis around here   

Now that I'm warmed up again, I need to get on with the soup making for the day and maybe try my hand at bread making. We'll see.

Marc, I don't envy you at all. Snow/hail/sleet - yuck!

My son in Victoria works for the parks department and said when he went to work on Saturday, there was only one decent shovel for the whole crew - they just don't plan on dealing with snow. 

I'll leave some surprise soup on the back of the stove when I get it made.

Later, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Sounds like a cup of herbal tea would be just the thing for you right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, I don't envy you at all. Snow/hail/sleet - yuck!" I found it interesting what your wrote re your son and the one shovel. I have 9 shovels for all sorts of snow/sleet/hail/ice/slush conditions. When the snow is over 30cm in depth, that is when I bring out the snowblower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your car, Margaret. What is an "Ott light"?


----------



## SINC

Marc, it's an HD reading lamp:

OTT-LITE® TrueColor™ 18W Table Lamp


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> My son in Victoria works for the parks department and said when he went to work on Saturday, there was only one decent shovel for the whole crew - they just don't plan on dealing with snow.
> 
> Later, Margaret


When we moved out to the coast from Calgary, my husband hung his snow shovel up on the wall, much like you'd mount the head of a deer, with a sign "Use only in case of emergency". However we do have two snow shovels and a bunch of other shovels if we really, really need to dig ourselves out.

We've got about 50 cm accumulated thus far, but we don't consider that an emergency. Our lights were flickering a bit this morning, so I imagine there are a few overburdened trees leaning on some power lines somewhere.

Still a few flakes drifting down, but it's barely below freezing (-1°C), and very still. If the wind picks up or if the snow turns to rain we'll be without power no doubt.

Hope everyone is enjoying their day.

-Elaine


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. None are for sale here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. Good luck with your power. A branch snapping off and bringing down our powerline is always a concern here in St.John's.


----------



## winwintoo

Almost all of our power and other utility lines are buried so we don't need to worry much about storm related power outages although they still occur from time to time.

If you want to hold your head up among serious craft people, you must have at least one Ott light and if you really want to be highly regarded, you will have a bunch of them to take with you when you're crafting on the road and so on.

I've had mine for about 10 years and this is only the second time I've changed the bulb so I consider it to be a good investment. 

The surprise soup is on the stove if anyone wants any.

Recipe for surprise soup: peel a potato and go from there  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Power outages generally just lead to quality family time. My husband lights a fire and we will play card games or Scrabble, or just sit and talk. Biggest deprivation is all the work it takes to get a cup of tea in the morning. Meals can be a challenge, but we do have the gas BBQ if the local pizzerias aren't delivering.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Just dropped in for a double shot of Bolor special if there is any left. It looks as though the cold has spread across the country.

Margaret, my car wouldn't start yesterday either. I have it on a charger now and am going out in a minute to try it. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Bolor

No go. I'll give it another hour or so before I call the pros.


----------



## winwintoo

Bolor said:


> No go. I'll give it another hour or so before I call the pros.


I won't bother with my car until it warms up. I have friends with indoor parking who can pick me up and my son thinks the world is safer if I don't drive, so I can call on him too.

Good luck getting a "pro" out today. I can imagine how busy they are.

I can remember when my husband needed to get a vehicle running in this weather, he would hang a shop light with a 100 watt bulb under the hood. I was always amazing how quickly that worked.

Don can probably remember burning coals under the oil pan of the farm tractor to get it started so they could clear the driveway - I remember that. I also have experience standing behind the headache frame and squirting ether from an aerosol can into the air intake to get the semi started on cold mornings.

So, I can say with some authority, "been there, done that" and I can now leave it to others   

Margaret


----------



## Bolor

Hooray!! It started. I hope now that it will start again in the morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, my wife feels the same way. We also have a woodstove and BBQ, so we can eat and have heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I have been downing triple shots of Bolor Special all day. It is not the extreme cold (currently 3C), but the snow/sleet/hail and vicious winds that make it necessary as I shovel. The snow has stopped but the big snow plows are being blown over, so they have temporarily taken them off the roads.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife had to explain what block heaters were used for the first winter we were together in Calgary over the Christmas break.


----------



## medic03

When I moved to Toronto in 1992 people kept asking me if I had one of those new fangled electric cars (I had a block heater and the cord was through the grill and hanging on the outside of the car). To which I would reply yes, all of our cars up north plug in - us northerners are very progressive


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Treena. Sadly, that is what I thought when I saw the cord. I did not think that it was an electric car, but that it was an electric starter, like the one I had on my snowblower.


----------



## Sonal

I had a friend from Sudbury who was surprised to see that there were no power outlets in Toronto parking lots.... what for? asks I. A block heater, she says. What for? says I. This isn't Sudbury.

A tenant of mine had his furnace go out on Saturday. My heating guy took a look, went to get a part, and it turns out that they have to order that part in from the US. With all the shipping delays and interruptions due to Christmas, we are probably looking at Monday before it turns up.... I went down there this afternoon delivering oil heaters and space heaters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Sonal. Hopefully, the temps will moderate somewhat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, into your able hands I pass control of the curtain ropes. Lower the curtains at an appropriate time for one and all. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just for the record, Don is not my real older brother. However, if I had an older brother, I would have liked him to be like Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

(CNN) -- "Forty years ago this week, three men in a tiny spacecraft slipped their earthly bonds and traveled where no one else had before, circling the moon 10 times and bringing back an iconic image of a blue-and-white Earth in the distance, solitary but bound as one against the black vastness beyond.

The voyage of Apollo 8 from December 21-27, 1968, marked humans' first venture to another heavenly body.

"We were flying to the moon for the first time," said Jim Lovell, one of the three astronauts aboard the historic flight. "Seeing the far side of the moon for the first time. Coming around and seeing the Earth as it really is -- a small fragile planet with a rather normal star, our sun." 

Apollo 8 also produced what to many was one of the most inspirational and soothing moments in history when Lovell and crewmates Frank Borman and William A. Anders took turns reading from the Book of Genesis. It was Christmas Eve and the whole world was watching. NASA said at the time it was expected to be the largest TV audience to date.

The astronauts signed off with these words: "And from the crew of Apollo 8, we close with good night, good luck, a merry Christmas and God bless all of you, all of you on the good earth." "

God bless us, everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> (CNN) -- "Forty years ago this week, three men in a tiny spacecraft slipped their earthly bonds and traveled where no one else had before, circling the moon 10 times and bringing back an iconic image of a blue-and-white Earth in the distance, solitary but bound as one against the black vastness beyond.


Thanks for posting this reminder Marc. On that historic evening, I was working as a long distance telephone operator and put through several calls to "the moon".

Apparently NASA had broadcast a telephone number for the public to exchange greetings with the Apollo 8 crew. I don't know how many of the people were actually able to exchange greetings, but there was a lot of interest and many people tried.

Of course that was in the days before "direct dialing" so every connection was made by an operator. It was exciting.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. The tea and coffee await along with a big pot of porridge with brown sugar a wee bit of cream. The fruit platter is full and the sticky buns are fresh from the oven.

Today is our annual gathering of the clan, or more correctly 10 of us who used to work together. We'll be sipping a few at O'Maillies Irish Pub here in the city.

We'll be the group gathered round the fireplace at 2:00 p.m. today. Ciao.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the porridge and brown sugar and the "wee bit of cream". I shall pass on the sticky buns but load up on the fruit. 

Good luck down at O'Maillies Irish Pub. Have a pint for me, your wayward younger brother who is in the far east.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny but cold -3C this morning, with the windchill making it feel like -15C. The winds have died down a bit, but they are going back up to 110kp/h again this afternoon, with the temps falling to -5C. Dry and very cold here in St.John's. Doxies like the dryness, but hate the wind as they become airborne in the strong wind gusts.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we too are stuck in the deep freeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. It is very sunny, -4C with a windchill of -15C. I have been out shoveling snow and the wind has a real bite to it. I had to dress for warmth today rather than dressing to shovel to stay dry.


----------



## SINC

I bought Ann a Christmas card a few weeks back when one caught my eye. I then put it in a safe place so she would not find it, but so I could find it again. Not.

I am going out this morning to buy Ann a card.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife keeps telling me that the mind is the first thing to go. She also keeps telling me that when I was in grade two, she was born. Then it was when I was in high school she was in grade one ............ then it became when she was in grade five I was graduated from university and working on my master's degree.

Now, what did you want to know about Ann's card? I think you should get her a nice card. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I always get her a fun card. I love to see that smile when she opens it. If it's really funny that familiar squint in her left eye makes my day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is a sign of true love. No doghouse for you.

YouTube - Im In The Doghouse ! Help !


----------



## winwintoo

In 2009, I resolve to quit clicking on YouTube links  

YouTube - 4 Banned Commercials!! HILARIOUS!!!

I click on one and end up spending hours browsing around there.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting link, Margaret. Merci. Might I interest you in some tea before our traditional 4PM high tea with the folks from England who jet in to have high tea with us each day?


----------



## Dr.G.

15 minutes until sundown when we light the third candle of the Menorah. Then, latkes for everyone .................

Shalom.


----------



## SINC

Just reporting in before I head for O'Maillies to get smashed, or is that for the smash? Whatever. I now once again have a Christmas card for Ann. I'll give her two if I find the first one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again. The latkes are about 5 minutes from being served. 

Don, we will send some to you at the pub.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Just reporting in before I head for O'Maillies to get smashed, or is that for the smash? Whatever. I now once again have a Christmas card for Ann. I'll give her two if I find the first one.


perhaps you need to tell one of us where it is so we can tell you when you lose it again:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. I think that your idea is grand, and not just for Don. I am looking for my hunter's hat. It has fake fur on three sides, and I don't know where I placed it after I used the snowblower the other day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

While it might not be politically correct, let me wish all of your a happy, healthy and peaceful Christmas if this is what you celebrate. 

Joyeux Noel, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, into your ready, willing and able (I hope) hands I leave the curtain ropes. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Sorry Marc, (no hope) but the once mentioned curtain call I made is trying to become a tradition that I never intended. Let's just drop it as monotonous shall we?


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> perhaps you need to tell one of us where it is so we can tell you when you lose it again:lmao:


I will indeed if I find it Treena.

As for me, I can dig it. I lose things all the time and just buy another.


----------



## SINC

Did I mention I got home safe and sound from O'Maillies?


----------



## SINC

I could give you all a blow by blow of my afternoon.


----------



## SINC

But that might be a waste of pixels.


----------



## SINC

Do you think?


----------



## SINC

Well, maybe not.


----------



## SINC

One could always go on and post a subject by subject account of the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

But of course, that could be taken wrongly as padding my post count.


----------



## SINC

So, I will give you an overview in one short post.


----------



## SINC

We met, we sang, we drank, we exchanged stories and we expressed our feelings for one another.

We shook hands while wishing each other a very Merry Christmas and waited outside the pub for our wives, daughters, friends and better halfs to pick us up so as not to drive in a bad state.

And as we left, we all felt better for the gathering and the sharing of friendship for yet another year.

We left after enjoying the exchange and comparison of the photos of our families and in particular, our grandchildren. (Bragging rights are an important part of male bonding you know.) 

I hope all of you had a great day and experienced the joy I did today with friends and family.

And I hope in future, you all can express your thoughts in a single post. It is so much easier to communicate in a single train of thought, rather than the jumbled and broken singular series of posts that led to this last one. 

Merry Christmas and Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine Christmas Eve breakfast awaits anyone up this early. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad to see that you are home safe and sound. Sounded like a fine time was had by one and all. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, so much to do, so little time is my motto for the day.

Now if only I could remember what all those things I have to do are??


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I thought that "Always giving, never taking" was your motto. Good luck with your tasks. There is a cup of herbal tea with your name on it should you need some later in the day. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

My main task is to find an appropriate place to hide teddy bear number 44 this evening. I want it to be found, but not too easily.

Oh, maybe I didn't explain that very well. You see, I have given Ann a teddy bear for Christmas every Christmas since we met. Big ones, small ones, Christmas ones etc. Tonight's will be the 44th bear for her collection.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a great tradition. You should post here in The Shang where you have hidden #44 just in case you forget.


----------



## SINC

Just went out to get the paper and found a Canada Post delivery attempt card in the mailbox. Must have been put there yesterday afternoon when I was out.

This is a surprise as I was not expecting my new Mac Mini and HD monitor until closer to the New Year.

This will occupy a space in my office beside the eMac and upgrade my back up machine to my MacBook Pro to an Intel processor.

I have always wanted A Mini and got a good deal on the pair.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. I have been coveting a MacMini for years now. I like the idea of using my own monitor. However, I still wonder if the updated Mini will allow me to use my Samsung monitor which I bought this year.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I got this 21.3 inch monitor on a very special deal:

NEC MultiSync 2190UXi flat-panel monitor | Macworld


----------



## Cameo

Merry Christmas Eve day everyone!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Merry Christmas to you too Jeanne.

I've been waiting for you today. I linked your ad to your site today, but got a message from your provider that it is "under construction". You making some changes?


----------



## bhil

Good morning Don and Marc and Jeanne. I always wanted a Mac Mini to set up in the kitchen as a family computer (my iMac is a work computer), but I wasn't going to buy the old model and got tired of waiting for them to update it. My Powerbook sits there now, but it's starting to get a little long in the tooth. Now with all the rumors of a Mini redesign being released on the 6th, maybe I will finally get one.

Don, that's a great tradition, I might have to steal the idea and start something similar. I heard another great tradition on the radio this morning that I might steal. One caller said they have a tradition of getting to open one present on Christmas Eve every year, before opening the rest on Christmas day. The present is always the same, a new pair of pajama's, the kids would love this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my concern with the newly anticipated Mac Minis, coming in Jan. (maybe), is the mini-display port attachment. As well, the possible lack of a firewire port might get me emailing MacDoc for a model like yours. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas to you as well, Jeanne. So good to have you here on this fine day. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Things are now starting to feel like Christmas with all the Shang family coming online once again.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Good morning Don and Marc and Jeanne. I always wanted a Mac Mini to set up in the kitchen as a family computer (my iMac is a work computer), but I wasn't going to buy the old model and got tired of waiting for them to update it. My Powerbook sits there now, but it's starting to get a little long in the tooth. Now with all the rumors of a Mini redesign being released on the 6th, maybe I will finally get one.
> 
> Don, that's a great tradition, I might have to steal the idea and start something similar. I heard another great tradition on the radio this morning that I might steal. One caller said they have a tradition of getting to open one present on Christmas Eve every year, before opening the rest on Christmas day. The present is always the same, a new pair of pajama's, the kids would love this.


When we were kids, we always badgered Mom to let us open one gift on Christmas Eve, but we were pretty cagey. One of us would pick what seemed to be our "main" gift and the rest of us would pick a lesser gift and then we started another round of "it's not fair" - Mom's intention always was for us to open them all, but she made us work for it.

My neighbour down the hall is having her whole family - kids, grandkids and greatgrandkids here for Christmas dinner and the kids have to wait until after they've eaten and cleared away the dishes before they can open gifts - seems like an odd way of doing it but maybe the dishes get done faster that way   

I've put out some jams and jellies - a gift from my brother in Alaska - enjoy!

Margaret


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Good morning Don and Marc and Jeanne. I always wanted a Mac Mini to set up in the kitchen as a family computer (my iMac is a work computer), but I wasn't going to buy the old model and got tired of waiting for them to update it. My Powerbook sits there now, but it's starting to get a little long in the tooth. Now with all the rumors of a Mini redesign being released on the 6th, maybe I will finally get one.
> 
> Don, that's a great tradition, I might have to steal the idea and start something similar. I heard another great tradition on the radio this morning that I might steal. One caller said they have a tradition of getting to open one present on Christmas Eve every year, before opening the rest on Christmas day. The present is always the same, a new pair of pajama's, the kids would love this.


Sean, we have followed the open one gift on Christmas eve tradition since I was a child.

Each person gets to select one gift, but it has to be OK'd by the giver as the right one for the evening. If not, they must select another.

That way, no "major" gift gets opened that evening and are saved for the big morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Thanks for the jam ............... strawberry ......... my favorite. Merci.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning everybody,
And a great Christmas eve to all .
Thank you for breakfast. Wrapped up the 2nd last present for the little woman this morning. She is still sleeping so I am enjoying a coffee and relaxing a bit before running out to pick up the last gift which is on hold for me. Hopefully will have some time this afternoon for a nap got big dinner at my sisters house tonight. As well a a big dinner tomorrow .
What are your plans for today ?

Cool Don, a mini. I think they are so cool. It was a big toss up for me between the iMac and the mini.
Have a great day all , I am off now..


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. Glad to see you up and about today. You and Diane are two of our newer family members this year.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Margaret. Thanks for the jam ............... strawberry ......... my favorite. Merci.


I take it that was "wild" strawberry jam, coming from Alaska and all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Guy, this is just a reminder for you that there are no calories in any big meal consumed over the holidays with friends and families.

Beware the "small meals" though. They are loaded!


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> When we were kids, we always badgered Mom to let us open one gift on Christmas Eve, but we were pretty cagey. One of us would pick what seemed to be our "main" gift and the rest of us would pick a lesser gift and then we started another round of "it's not fair" - Mom's intention always was for us to open them all, but she made us work for it.
> 
> My neighbour down the hall is having her whole family - kids, grandkids and greatgrandkids here for Christmas dinner and the kids have to wait until after they've eaten and cleared away the dishes before they can open gifts - seems like an odd way of doing it but maybe the dishes get done faster that way
> 
> I've put out some jams and jellies - a gift from my brother in Alaska - enjoy!
> 
> Margaret


As a kid we always had a family Christmas at my grandparents farm on Christmas Eve. We did all of our present opening after supper, but not until the dishes were done. It was always a major discussion of whose turn it was to do dishes.  I can't say we waited until after we had finished eating though, since the entire afternon/evening was constant eating. No sooner than something was cleaned off the table, was something put on to replace it. :clap: Christmas morning was when we did our stockings.

Now a days, Christmas is usually a mutli-day/week long affair. With my parents divorced, and now being married, Christmas happens at our house, my mothers house, my fathers house, my wife's father's house, and usually, at one or two other family gatherings, traditionally my grandparents house for supper and my wife's aunt's for her family gathering. It always involves at least 1000+ km of driving for me, and a couple of days worth of packing and unpacking to move the family from one place to the next. It's one of the main reasons I now hate Christmas. I would love to axe it all and start a nice family tradition and stay home. Unfortunately my wife would never go without seeing all of her family, and I know the kids liek seeing the rest of the family too.


----------



## bhil

After posting and re-reading that I guess I should add a bah-humbug.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, Sean, that is a great deal of driving. Still, from one who now has no family other than my wife and son, be grateful for the time you spend with them. I might be saying "bug humbar" as well, with all the driving and packing, which I hate. However, I would do all the driving and packing for just an hour with my mom and dad, my sister and grandparents.  Paix, mon ami. Joyeux Noel.


----------



## SINC

I know what you mean in spades Sean. When I lived in Grande Prairie it was a 1200 km trip one way home for Christmas and when I was in Wallaceburg Ont., it was 3.500 km one way home trip. It took me two very long days of driving to get there and two to return. I hated that trip with two small kids and bad roads through the upper thumb of Michigan and across the open windswept prairies of North Dakota and Saskatchewan.


----------



## Cameo

SINC said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Jeanne.
> 
> I've been waiting for you today. I linked your ad to your site today, but got a message from your provider that it is "under construction". You making some changes?


 
Not at the moment.......will be adding something soon though........car repair of $1300.00 got in the way. Should be fixed on Friday though.

I am off work now til Jan 5th so planning to do some work for the site as well as some home reno. AND I plan on living in my jammies for as long as possible.

VP of my company bought me a bottle of Baileys and my supervisor got me a bottle of wine, my manager a box of chocolates - so I am spoilt rotten for the holidays!!!!

Sounds like you all are going to have a great holiday and I certainly hope so for each of you here and those Shangers who are missing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, add your two dogs to the mix and you shall have a grand time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I can't even imagine that sort of drive through that area of North America in the wintertime ............. and with two small children as well!!!! "You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din."


----------



## Sonal

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Hanukkah, Sonal. Another important family member has signed in to The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Merry Christmas to you as well Sonal.

Well, my monitor arrived in time for Christmas, but my Mini didn't, unless it gets here today. Sigh.


----------



## winwintoo

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy Hannukah, and we can't forget Happy Festivus :clap: :clap: 

If you all want to come back in about 1/2 hour, there'll be some warm banana bread. Those bananas were not going to make it till Boxing Day when I make my famous moldy marshmallow stuff so I mashed them up and make a loaf. No nuts in this loaf, I forgot to get some at the store the other day.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I love banana bread, Margaret, especially with nuts .......... but we shall do without nuts. Still, it was a very thoughtful gift for us all. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Festivus, Margaret. With all my snow shoveling thes past couple of weeks, I think that I shall win the "Feat of Strength".


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your Mini, Don. I am very interested in knowing what you think of this computer. I am considering one in Jan. after Macworld.


----------



## SINC

I'm keeping my fingers crossed it may arrive this afternoon, we shall see.

Thanks for the banana bread Margaret, I especially love it without nuts which are not allowed on my diet, so your is not only good, it's perfect!


----------



## SINC

Time to hop in the shower to clean up, then get dressed and amble over to the local for a Christmas drink with the owners, and the boys too of course. Seems odd to call them boys since they are all well over 50, but it is fun.


----------



## medic03

Sean, my niece and nephew also always get to open one present each on Christmas Eve (and it is always a new pair of PJ's that grandma would make) They used to get so excited that they could open something up. They have now figured out that it is pj's so the anticipation has been lost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. We are truly getting a gathering of the clan here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

That's it, I'm done. I can now sit back, open a cold one and enjoy my Christmas Eve.

I hope everyone is as fortunate as I am in that you have family and friends who care.

My very best to you all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas to you as well, Don.


----------



## bhil

medic03 said:


> Sean, my niece and nephew also always get to open one present each on Christmas Eve (and it is always a new pair of PJ's that grandma would make) They used to get so excited that they could open something up. They have now figured out that it is pj's so the anticipation has been lost.


The PJ's were a huge success. The kids ran laps around the house screaming "I love it!", They were even more excited when they each got a small stuffed animal with it. 

Now it's time to start getting things packed up and ready for part one of our Christmas trip. I probably won't be back around until the end of the weekend, so: 

Happy Everything to everyone!

Have a safe and good holiday, and I'll see you all after the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it is midnight here in St.John's, so Christmas Day officially starts here in Canada. Wishing one and all a very merry Christmas.


----------



## Ena

Wishing each and every one of you best wishes.


----------



## SINC

Wow Ann, so glad to hear from you. I had feared something wrong when you disappeared for so long.

A very Merry Christmas to you and yours. Thanks for dropping by to let us know all is well.

And please, don't be a stranger in future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same to you, Ann. Welcome home. Having you back, even for but a moment, is a true gift for all of us here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

May Santa bring a smile to one and all here in The Shang. Peace on Earth.


----------



## SINC

Those darn sugar plums dancing are keeping me awake. 

Happy Christmas Eve and enjoy your day tomorrow folks.

Night all.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning and Merry Chirstmas. 

Don't know why I'm up so early, but I've put the coffee on in case any parents of young children can sneak away before the wrapping paper starts flying :clap: 

I'll have a quiet day until later when I go to my Son's. I'm kinda liking this peace and quiet without all the rushing around.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## overkill

Merry Christmas to all! Hopefully you and your families have a wonderful day today 

I hope that Santa was good to everyone here. 

Taking a drive this afternoon to my girlfriend's parents for the day. Had a great start to my vacation at my dads and did have a nice family dinner last night at my mom's.

Take care everyone and happy holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Merry Christmas. 

Thanks for the coffee, Margaret. Much appreciated.

Drive carefully, Steve. Any golfing in the forecast for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Santa was very good to the doxies once again this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and rain on this fine Christmas morning. Hopefully, everyone will be able to get to where they want to go today, or have people come to them with no weather related problems.


----------



## SINC

Good morning and Merry Christmas Margaret, Steve and Marc and all who follow.

Santa hasn't arrived here yet and won't for another couple of hours when our son, his wife and son arrive so it will be near noon.

Meantime, all I can think about is the turkey. I love turkey at Christmas and try to eat as much as I can hold.


----------



## Sonal

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cameo

Merry Xmas all!

I think that today so far is perfect for xmas. Sun shining on the snow, my kids (3 of them) are with me and happy and the animals are making me laugh. Turkey dinner with my Parents and sister and family tomorrow and today I am living in my jammies. Plus,I stayed in bed until 10 this morning.

Hope everyone else has a happy day as well!!!!

Keep smiling!

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Sonal and Jeanne. The turkey is in the oven if anyone is hungry. Guess we might be eating first here in St.John's. If not, we can go back and forth to our respective homes. Shang family and extended families will soon multiply into a real gathering.


----------



## Dr.G.

For those who choose to come here to St.John's for Christmas dinner, wear something that is waterproof. Lots of rain, strong winds and +10C at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the dinner guests have all left, everything is cleaned up, and now I am able to relax a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hope all of our Shang family, present, missing and departed, will find this holiday season one of peace and health.


----------



## SINC

I was up at 3:00 a.m. and caught only a half hour nap around 4:00 p.m. I am beat, but happy in that it was a splendid day with our new grandson's first Christmas.

And we also heard from our eldest grandson 22, who called as well.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, I guess everyone is out in the line-ups to get in the stores this morning. Not me, nor Marc, so I will put on the tea and coffee and I think after yesterday's big meals some light croissants and some home made preserves are in order for today.

I'm going for a walk today to burn off some turkey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Might you take a doxie or two on your walk? They could use the exercise, and it is difficult to walk all 7 of them at once. Merci, mon frere.

That must have been a great feeling with your new grandson, Don. Kvell all you want, since you have earned it this time.


----------



## MaxPower

Merry belated Christmas everyone. I just spent the last little while catching up. Seems like everyone had a wonderful Christmas.

I was at work in the morning on Christmas Eve. I went to transfer a patient and when I bent over, I put my back out. Needless to say I have been in pain ever since. Any one know a good physiotherapist? 

Any way Merry Christmas to all and try not to hit too many stores today.


----------



## mc3251

Morning....
It is so exciting to have Christmas with a new grandson! I'm very happy for you Don. 
I've been thinking that for the most part I really appreciate the ehMac community-it's a nice connection across the country. People get a little carried away at times, but they are in the minority. Mostly it's a lovely opportunity for shared and varying views, which is always healthy.
I hope you all had a good christmas and that the weather will now start to moderate.
In Victoria we are still reeling from having the biggest snowpack in Canada. How weird is that?
Cheers,
michael


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Sorry to hear about your back. My PT is here in St.John's, and you are the best PTA I know of and would suggest letting touch your back. "Physician heal thyself" comes to mind. In that I have sciatica, I can empathize with some of what you are experiencing. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I hope you all had a good christmas and that the weather will now start to moderate.
In Victoria we are still reeling from having the biggest snowpack in Canada. How weird is that?"

Very weird, Michael. Still, soon St.John's shall catch up with your snowpack, and when you are feeling low, you will suddenly see some of the rich colors that thrive in Victoria. Next to Montreal and Halifax, Victoria is my favorite Canadian city.


----------



## mc3251

It is only temporary for sure, but it has been a pain. I like Victoria as well, although my home town is Vancouver and it has a very special place in my heart. Must admit though that every time I go there I remember why I moved--the traffic!
cheers
michael


----------



## winwintoo

I got a call yesterday from my brother and his wife who live just out of Calgary. They wanted to spend Christmas in a place where they wouldn't have to shovel snow just to get out their door, so early in the fall, they booked a trip to Victoria! 

They were not impressed when they arrived there   

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Merry belated Christmas everyone. I just spent the last little while catching up. Seems like everyone had a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> I was at work in the morning on Christmas Eve. I went to transfer a patient and when I bent over, I put my back out. Needless to say I have been in pain ever since. Any one know a good physiotherapist?
> 
> Any way Merry Christmas to all and try not to hit too many stores today.


Ayyyiiiiieeeee - that hurts!!

Cold packs followed by major TLC is what the PTA ordered for me and it worked. Hope it works for you too. It's not fun when one's back balks at doing things other people find ordinary.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Our daughter put together this little presentation of Jett's first Christmas:

Smilebox Playback

Not sure if it will work or not, but if it does, you will see he likes the wrapping better than the gift.


----------



## winwintoo

Very nice Don. You are so lucky to have a little guy to make the holiday special.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is only temporary for sure, but it has been a pain." Michael, this is one of the things I hate about St.John's -- the never-ending winter with lots of snow, lasting until June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was so cute. Was that you in one of the initial pages with a cat on your lap?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that was so cute. Was that you in one of the initial pages with a cat on your lap?


Yes, that was me on page two Marc, but we no longer have a cat. That black thing is my Nikon camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the clarification, Don. Your camera sure looks like a cat. Guess my eyes are starting to go now along with my knees. Still, that was a great virtual picture book. Thanks for sharing it with your extended family.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Boxing Day.

It's snowing here in Toronto... good thing I'd already planned to stay in and eat leftovers all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Yes, leftovers are the name of the game here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about leftovers ...................... these doxies have had far too many treats.

WeinerDogRaces.com


----------



## SINC

just finished a turkey bun for a snack. Yum. With cranberries too. Double yum.


----------



## Dr.G.

Love leftover turkey, especially with cranberries.


----------



## MaxPower

Try mixing the turkey with gravy and stuffing (heated of course). Slap that between two pieces of toast with mayo and you're set. Or as an alternate, substitute the mayo for cranberry sauce.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, that is a day-three treat for me. I omit the stuffing, but add both mayo and cranberry sauce for a real toasted treat.


----------



## Adrian.

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, that is a day-three treat for me. I omit the stuffing, but add both mayo and cranberry sauce for a real toasted treat.


You omit the stuffing?!?! You are not a fan of stuffing? My goodness, I would be lost without stuffing - and ten pounds lighter


----------



## Dr.G.

Adrian, no, I have never liked stuffing. This leaves more room for turkey, turnip, peas and carrots, as well as my wife's special mashed potatoes.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C with a -21C windchill. Really going to be cold overnight with -16C and a possible -27C to -30C windchill. This will be severe for us here in St.John's.


----------



## winwintoo

Just got home from turkey dinner at my niece's house. She has a new beau this year and he loves to cook, so we made him an honorary member of the family and official cooker of turkeys for our clan :clap: :clap: 

My sister and I have been doing it for years and we've both decided there's nothing wrong with frozen pizza for Christmas dinner - unless someone else wants to cook   

Hope you all had a good Christmas.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, turkey pizza sounds good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Nice to be back home from a full week of travels in around south western Ontario to visit all the families for the holidays. Going to take the next week to just relax at home and have a good new years party with the family.


----------



## SINC

I guess I'm a bit early this morning. Back later . . .


----------



## mc3251

SINC said:


> I guess I'm a bit early this morning. Back later . . .


 IMO this doesn't qualify as morning..this is still the night before.
But who's counting :>)

cheers,
michael


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some fresh tea and coffee made, along with a light, non-turkey brunch if anyone is interested/hungry. For lunch, we are serving some of our famous hot open-faced turkey sandwiches.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning here in St.John's, with -12C temps and a windshcill of -21C, but it is actually nice to see the sun, so we can accept this extreme cold.


----------



## SINC

Morning once again. I see the sleepy heads have arisen. A busy day ahead for me. Lots to do and so little time to do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sounds like you could use some strong coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, indeed I did and it was tasty too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Feeling more relaxed now? More envigorated?


----------



## SINC

Yes indeed. So much better I am hard at work on tomorrow's mybirdie.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## SINC

Hi Sonal, it's not quite after noon here yet, but close enough. Nice sunshine here today and much warmer at -15.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Might I interest you in some tea? How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how often do you work on you MyBirdie website?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I work on the web site for about three hours each day. About one hour to build, one hour to gather material and another hours to write, research and edit material.

Whoops, add another hour to go through all the e-mail.

When not much is going on I can get it done in under two hours. When I have a heavy local load, it can take and extra hour that day up to as many as five.

Right now it is light, so I do partial builds of four or five items whenever I get a free few minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Don. I find going through it a relaxing and interesting experience.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. I'm glad every one enjoyed their Xmas. Our elder son from Ottawa came in for the holidays and it has been a great time. It's always better to share this time with family. We even got to see the Poco family on the webcam for a while on Xmas day. The little one showed us all her presents. great fun ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Sounds like a real family gathering, albeit partly virtual. Might I suggest a small cup of Bolor Special Light? It's our new blend and is going over well in the areas with temps under -20C.


----------



## Sonal

Good evening all... life is treating me pretty well. I'm attempting to relax during these holiday days off but I think I've overdone it as I'm feeling rather slug-like.

Tomorrow I'll get up early and get a jump on a few things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, nothing wrong with being a slug certain days.


----------



## SINC

Jump on a few things eh? I'm stayin' outta Sonal's way tomorrow.

Ann is babysitting the grandson over at his house as Mom and Dad are out for the evening.

I am home enjoying a couple of movies and a cold one. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a grand evening, Don. No little dog to baby sit? Or, is that just when they are away?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Marc, Crystal is home tonight and when she is, the dog is nowhere to be seen. 

He stays downstairs in here space, so I had the run of the entire upper floor tonight.

I watched two movies, both on my new 21 inch monitor in my office. I will watch both again on the 32' HD TV when Ann is home to enjoy them with me, but for tonight, it was perfect.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine. The tea and coffee is hot and the Anything Your Heart Desires buffet is in full swing.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning, Don. My heart desires someone else to do the dishes.... is that available on the buffet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the Anything Your Heart Desires buffet treats. It was great. Just got back from a hike up in the woods with the doxies. Man, can they move in rough terrain.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Good morning, Don. My heart desires someone else to do the dishes.... is that available on the buffet?


Not to worry Sonal, I will personally look after the dishes.


----------



## Dr.G.

"My heart desires someone else to do the dishes.... is that available on the buffet?" Morning, Sonal. You know that the Doxie Dishwashing Crew cleans up ALL of the plates each day here at the Cafe.


----------



## winwintoo

Sonal, I share your desire!

But I live alone and don't have many dishes. I do have a serious memory/distraction problem though so I've solved both problems by leaving the dishes in the sink and wash them while I'm cooking the next meal - that keeps me in the kitchen close to the stove and hopefully will prevent some burned pots and so on.

I've been keeping an eye on the elderly lady across the hall and occasionally I call her granddaughter to suggest that she might need something. Last evening, the granddaughter dropped off a beautiful card and box of chocolates to thank me. It's a fine line between meddling and being helpful and I worry that I might have crossed the line, but Mary's family appreciates it so I feel better.

How is Warren's back? Has he been in to let us know?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, that is a fine thing you are doing for that lady. In the Jewish faith it is called a "mitzvah", a "good deed". You are a fine person. Shalom.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone! With christmas and two poopy puppies I haven't been online much. Hope everyone is well.

Take care

Jeanne


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> Sonal, I share your desire!
> 
> But I live alone and don't have many dishes. I do have a serious memory/distraction problem though so I've solved both problems by leaving the dishes in the sink and wash them while I'm cooking the next meal - that keeps me in the kitchen close to the stove and hopefully will prevent some burned pots and so on.
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on the elderly lady across the hall and occasionally I call her granddaughter to suggest that she might need something. Last evening, the granddaughter dropped off a beautiful card and box of chocolates to thank me. It's a fine line between meddling and being helpful and I worry that I might have crossed the line, but Mary's family appreciates it so I feel better.
> 
> How is Warren's back? Has he been in to let us know?
> 
> Take care, Margaret


My back is still bothersome but on the mend. Thanks for asking.


----------



## medic03

morning, just popped in to make some tea and honey. I have a sore throat and am trying to fight this thing tooth and nail but I fear the virus is winning  
Just put all my christmas decorations away. January is such a busy time at work that I try and have everything done by New Years. I wonder if I should break out the valentines decorations like the stores have already


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Real puppies or just two pooped adult dogs acting like puppies?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. Glad to hear that you are somewhat "on the mend". Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Treena. My wife finished making some homemade turkey soup no more than 10 minutes ago. I could rush some out to you via Doxie Express and it will still be hot and fresh. Would that help your cold?


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, Ann is in the process of making turkey soup and we will be having it in less than an hours. Yum.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was hoping you would want some as well. We have so very much. Still, I guess we could both supply soup to those here in The Shang who have a cold, who are in the cold, or who are homesick for some real home cooking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we could market our soup in much the same way that Ben and Gerry's Homemade Ice Cream was marketed.

Ann and Debbie's Homemade Soup could be marketed by Don and G's Inc. Sound like a good idea?


----------



## Dr.G.

I just ran the idea past my wife, Deborah. When I told her how many turkeys she would have to cook, and then how much soup we would need to fill the orders from the GTA eastward (Ann would handle the orders from the GTA westward), she balked at the idea. However, when I told her that we could bring in an estimated profit of $16,916,926.27 a month, she was thrilled with the idea.


----------



## SINC

Is that all? Seems hardly worth the trouble for such a tiny return.


----------



## medic03

Sure I will take some turkey soup. I went out for Xmas dinner this year so I didn't get the turkey bones. My neighbours called to say they had turkey soup but they make theirs with barley yuck!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, it is on its way as we speak. Doxie Express guarantees it delivered hot and fresh. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Is that all? Seems hardly worth the trouble for such a tiny return." True, but it is a "bit" more than I am making as a university professor. Still, my accountants at Dewey, Cheatham and Howe say that we could tap in to the Western Oil Depletion Allowance if we use "creative accounting". That would add about $35,000,000 to the bottom line each quarter.


----------



## Bolor

We are currently enjoying Newfoundland type weather. From+9 yesterday and rain this morning we now have drifting snow (up to 20 cms) and 30 - 60 kpm winds. I'm on my way out for the first shift of shoveling and trying to get car doors open.
Cy'all later.


----------



## SINC

Now that's more like it Marc.

Treena, while I love barley in soup, I pretty much adore it in beer!


----------



## SINC

Happy shovelling Bob.


----------



## Cameo

Marc, I am bad and tend to refer to my dogs as puppies,(all dogs haha) even though Shayla is almost 2 and Failte almost 1. Both dogs had diarreah (sp), Failte for most of a week, he would almost get over it and wham. Then Shalya got it and both kept me up all night cleaning crates again and again and again. I wasn't worried until Failte wouldn't drink and that is serious as they could dehydrate quickly. All seems much better now though. At the first sign of poops I generally take them off of food for 24 hrs and then try just plain rice and gradually introduce them back to their food and that is the point I am at right now. Rice and boiled chicken today and then rice and their own food tomorrow and then if all is still good then back to their own food the day after.

Warren, sorry to hear about back problems, make sure you take care of that properly now - my dad broke his back on the police force many years ago so I know a litte about that problem and tend to turn into a nag about taking care of back problems.

Treena, hope you feel better soon. 

Hello again to all the rest and thanks to Don for all the work he puts into his website as I know many of us enjoy it on a daily basis.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your weather, Bob. We had Timmins-like weather for the past few days, with the windchills in the mid -20C range. Sadly, I know all too well what lots of snow and strong winds. Shovel often and carefully, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm with you, Don, re barley. I have faxed the incorporation papers to you and Ann. Ann and Deborah get a signing bonus of $1.25 million, while you and I bring home about $5.92 after taxes. It is when the tax advantages take hold that we rake in the big bucks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I now understand. I call our doxies "mutts", so you are forgiven calling your two dogs "pups". For their condition, try pumpkin. Don't get the artificial pumpkin filling for pies, but real pumpkin filling for pumpkin pies. Not sure why it works, but our dogs love it and their condition is corrected in a day or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

While we lit our last grouping of Hanukkah candles at 4:17PM today, there is still the last Hanukkah feast that awaits any and all who like Jewish-style pot roast (my favorite) and, of course, Hanukkah latkes. We eat in about an hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you and the pups have a quiet night. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and a very light Continental breakfast awaits any and all who desire a quiet start to the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light drizzle with 1.5C and going up to 5C. This is finally a break in our frigid temps here in St.John's.


----------



## bhil

700 km and 4 stops down, and only 800km and one stop left to go. Hope everyone had a good Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and thanks for breakfast Marc. 

Sean it appears you are a bout half way done your voyage. I hope the roads have been good for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Bon voyage, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. What is on your agenda today?


----------



## SINC

Marc, if you recall a tradition of mine, today is Silly Bugger day.

That's where two old friends get together in the Chateau Louis hotel in Edmonton and have too much fun and waaay too much beer and generally become silly buggers.

I will be leaving here with Ann inside of 15 minutes and she will drop me off. Then it is fun, frolic and beer for four hours or so.

Well, maybe not fun and frolic, but the beer will happen in spades. 

I'll see you all later. (That is if I can see later.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I recalled that you did something on this day, but could not remember exactly what it was. Yes, Silly Bugger day. Have fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching a beautiful sunset in the western sky. With Hanukkah over, I can enjoy the sunset.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all,
Hope you make it OK Don. We shall see how you feel in the morning.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening Marc,
How is that sunset you were watching?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Safe travels Sean,
How is the drive? will you be doing the remainder of those 700km"s in one shot?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, amazingly, Don usually is the first one up on the morning following his Silly Buggers Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, it was a beautiful sunset. Right now, the sky has open spaces to show off the stars. A quiet night.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc,
Pretty good so far today. Sure glad christmas is over. We don't do to well here during this time.
My sister and family flew in from Ohio, and had the trip from hell fiasco. Got here just in time late Christmas eve and of course no suitcases. They left on saturday for a week in Canmore. They had rented a house for the week with the expectations that I would be able to join them and the rest of my family for at least the few days. Well that will not be happening as we are expecting snow pretty much every day this week. Never fails. 
My wife and I took our little grand daughter out today. first time without her mother. She is 4 months old. We took her to the West edmonton mall, and brought her to the Apple store and I pointed out a few things while explaining that maybe by the time she is ready her mother might see the light. 
Any way all in all a good day.


----------



## SINC

Hi all, back home after waaaaaaaaaaaay too many beers, but full of good cheer from an afternoon with some great guys.

Gee, not even a spell check mistake, how about that?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Heee's back!
And he is not even stumbling over his words. Amazing.
Great to here you had a great day.
Is the spell check on Don??
Seems to me I see a couple.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
2 more days before we usher out 2008. And what a year it has been. N'est ce pas?
Coffee is ready as well as a light breakfast. Pastries and muffin, cereals and fruit. In other words a continental. 
Hope you all have a grand day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Guy. Boy one sure has to get up early to beat you to the kitchen.

Your snow removal won't be hard today. That light fluffy stuff will just blow away if the wind comes up.

Surprisingly, no hangover this morning either.

Must be all that good living.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the light breakfast and coffee. I need to get back to eating less and losing more weight. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to hear that you are back safe and sound without a hangover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw Francois post in the photography thread, so, hopefully, he shall be joining us once again here in The Shang. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I spent yesterday afternoon perched on a stool with no back and that six hour sit has made me pay for it this morning.

My back is giving me a lot of pain and I am now flat on my back with an ice pack under my lower back.

Seems to me that worked for Margaret not so very long ago, so here's hoping it does the same for me.

My Mac Mini arrived while I was out yesterday and I have to set it up today so I hope I can sit by this afternoon so I can play with it a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your back. Would heat not be better for this sort of pain? Where is Warren now that we need him and his professional advice?

Kudos on the Mac Mini. Am I correct in assuming that this version can hook up with a LCD monitor, but that the possible newer version, with the Display Port connection, might not be able to hook up to a regular LCD monitor?


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sean. Bon voyage, mon ami. Paix.


I don't leave quite yet Marc. We got home Sunday evening, yesterday was a day of work/unpacking. Today is a day of work/laundry. Tomorrow is a day of work/packing, and we leave bright and early (7ish) Thursday morning for the next portion of the trip.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Morning everyone and thanks for breakfast Marc.
> 
> Sean it appears you are a bout half way done your voyage. I hope the roads have been good for you.


All of the roads have been good except for about 100kms worth on our way back, which was in the middle of a big storm everything was snow covered. The rest of the travelling is on a well travelled divided highway so I'm not expecting any troubles.


----------



## bhil

Sitting Bull said:


> Safe travels Sean,
> How is the drive? will you be doing the remainder of those 700km"s in one shot?


Thanks Guy. The remaing 800 kms is the round trip, about 400kms there and 400kms back. Whether or not there are any stops in that 400kms depends on how well the kids (2 and 4) are travelling.


----------



## bhil

After all that, I almost forgot to say: good morning! Don, I hope your back is feeling better so you can get your new mini set up. Only a week to go to see if I will be getting one.

Looking back at my list of posts, what this board needs is the multi-quote feature I've seen in other boards where you can quote multiple posts in post of your own and reply to them all at once.


----------



## bhil

Of course if they enabled that feature...


----------



## bhil

Then this wouldn't be my 1000th post in the Shang! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Very tricky there Sean. Well done!


----------



## winwintoo

Yes indeed, Warren's advice of a cold pack worked on my back.

I had always put heat on those types of pains, but the cold worked much better. Don't apply the cold directly though, I wrap the gel pack in a towel. And don't leave it too long. Maybe 10 minutes at a time.

Hope you can ease the pain. I know what it's like to have a miserable back that likes to twinge just when I'd like to be doing something else.

Good morning everyone. Hope you're year is winding down without any problems.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on #1000 here in The Shang, Sean. Drinks are on me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. I always thought that ice was used to reduce swelling, and heat to relieve pain. Live and learn.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Margaret. I always thought that ice was used to reduce swelling, and heat to relieve pain. Live and learn.


You're probably right, but the kind of back pain I experienced was from wrenched muscles, so there probably was some swelling.

Don't know if that's the same as what Don is experiencing. We'll see if the cold works for him.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see, Margaret. So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from taking five of our doxies for a run at a local golf course. It was a fun time for all. My wife and I walked while the doxies raced about. There were a few other dogs on the course, but we were all about 4 holes apart, so they could be seen, but no dog took off after another dog. Needless to say, after a half hour of constant running back and forth, the doxies are pooped.


----------



## Adrian.

Dr.G. said:


> Needless to say, after a half hour of constant running back and forth, the doxies are pooped.


I'll pardon the pun for you Dr.


----------



## winwintoo

Just got back from renewing license plates, grocery shopping and getting a hair cut and when I got back, I even took time to shovel out my parking space so I can get in and out better.

I'm in the first slot closest to the street and the wind whips the snow up around my car. In years past the occupant of that slot just left the snow to pile up and kept moving over as the pile grew. Consequently, everyone else in the lot had to move over too and by spring, it was getting pretty tight to get in and out. 

I'm thinking. I'm doing everyone a favor by removing the snow so I can park in my normal spot, so what do you all think would happen if I put a note on all the other cars "suggesting" that they work out a schedule for them all to take turns beejacon beejacon 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Adrian, pun or not, they are sacked out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Margaret. That is your public service for the day.


----------



## SINC

Well the Mini is set up and running with the new monitor. Film at eleven once I get my camera out of the car. I forgot it there yesterday.

Marc, this Mini has 4 USB ports, 1 firewire port, 1 ethernet port, 1 headphone plug and 1 mic plug in case you were wondering.

The cold packs helped my back and I can move again, but if I move the wrong way I still get a very sharp pain so I have to tread carefully.


----------



## medic03

bhil said:


> Then this wouldn't be my 1000th post in the Shang! :clap: :clap: :clap:


Sean if you hit 1000 at 9:19 this am then you have been posting a lot today as it is 3:52 and you are already at post # 1245


----------



## SINC

Treena, Sean did note that it was his 1,000th post IN THE SHANG. The other 245 post were made in other threads.

You can check this by clicking on the number of posts figure at the at right end of the Shang thread under Everything Else eh?

You have 648 posts total with 527 in the Shang by comparison. See below.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, all the talk of a new Mini being introduced at MacWorld next month has me confused. I do want Firewire, which might be excluded from the newer Mini, and I do want to use my current 24inch Samsung monitor, which might be problematic with the new mini display port that the new MacBooks have these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, looking at that list, one reflects upon those who do not post here any longer (e.g., Beej, RevMatt, et al). Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you and I have over half of all of the postings in The Shang. Amazing.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day all ,
Your right Don, easy snow. Just the way I like it. I"ll be heading to bed soon as I have 6 parking lots to plow this evening. I will be going all night and then have to check my other sites and clean up what got messed up after i went through this morning.
Take care of that back Don. I love the mini. I often wonder if I should have picked that up instead of the iMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, Guy. 

My wife wants an iMac and I want a Mini. We have enough monitors to go around so that the Mini could be shared in various parts of the house.


----------



## Dreambird

Good evening all... 

Just headed outside to shovel the walk... blah...

Some hot chocolate would be nice when I get back...


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Treena, Sean did note that it was his 1,000th post IN THE SHANG. The other 245 post were made in other threads.
> 
> You can check this by clicking on the number of posts figure at the at right end of the Shang thread under Everything Else eh?
> 
> You have 648 posts total with 527 in the Shang by comparison. See below.


Ohhh now I am not so confused. course Sean could have been in a very talkative mood today, I am sure Marc's posted that many in a day:lmao: 
Don, I still can't figure out where you pulled that from though.


Marc, I hope you know I am only teasing you.


----------



## medic03

Never mind Don I figured it out - under 'replies' Thanks for showing me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Hot chocolate or Bolor Special?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, I hope you know I am only teasing you." No harm done, Treena. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is still like a trip down memory lane looking at all of the people who have posted at least once here in The Shang.


----------



## Dreambird

Oh well, Bolor Special please, Marc! I've heard it's fantastic... have to try it...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird, I shall give you a Bolor Special Extra Lite. This is like riding a tricycle. If you can handle this, you will graduate to Bolor Special Lite. This is like riding a bike with training wheels. If you can handle this you might have 1/2 ounce of the regular Bolor Special. This is like riding on a racing bicycle. If you can handle that, you are ready for a cup of the regular Bolor Special, which is like riding on a Harley Davidson motorcycle. 

Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Here is my new set up. The monitor fits the desk opening just fine and you can just see the mini below the monitor on the left. Both speakers are also behind the monitor which makes for a neat and tidy work area now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool workplace, Don. Very tidy. Your new Mini has a fine new home. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc et all. See you tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Good morning. Seven hours later and I am up and the web site is updated for yet another day. I fear it is a tad early to put on the coffee, so a glass of milk and back to bed will have to do for now.


----------



## SINC

OK folks, the tea and coffee are on and ready along with a fresh fruit platter, croissants and preserves.

It's after 8:00 a.m. in Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just got in from shoveling and taking the doxies for a short run in the park. Thanks for the coffee, the fruit platter, croissants and preserves. They all hit the spot.

How is your back? Which helped the most -- heat or cold?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is your MyBirdie.ca site down? I can't seem to log on this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Never mind ............... I just got on. Now, for some relaxing reading.


----------



## bhil

Morning folks. That mini setup sure looks nice Don. My wife is starting on a new career path that is going to require her to have her own computer. We bought the desk yesterday, and I'm hoping to get her setup with a mini if they announce a new revision at MacWorld next week, however she balked a bit at the price compared to the prices of bottom end Windows machines.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. I too am waiting until MacWorld to see what, if any, changes are made to the Mini. My wife wants an iMac but I want a Mini. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Marc, my back is much better today and I only used ice packs on it, no heat.

I do not have the constant pain any longer and it is much easier to move around today. I may give it one more treatment with the cold pack while I watch a movie this afternoon.

Re: the Mini Sean, it is a nice set up, but oddly enough I am finding it difficult to get used to the 21.3" monitor. It is so much more real estate that I find I have to use much more head movement to take in all that is there. My MBP with a 15" screen is easier to navigate, at least for now. Time will tell if it becomes easier, although it is great for a movie or working on photos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that your back is better, Don. Cold it is, rather than heat.


----------



## Bolor

Just popped in for a quick Bolor Special ... the heavy duty one


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day all,
I popped in a little after 4 am for a coffee, The chef was fast asleep  
So not to wake him up I went back to work.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hope you don't mind but I helped myself to the kitchen and made myself a couple of grilled cheese sandwiches an a cappuccino.


----------



## Cameo

Good day all.

If I don't get on here tonight then I wish everyone a Happy New Year! (I have kinda lost track of am I on the right day?) It has been so long since I was off work that I feel like I am playing hooky  

Wow, another year gone past. 

Maybe a mini is the way for me to go, I love my laptop but I gather the mini probably has more power and is probably quicker. My laptop is 5-6 years old I think and experiencing what are minor problems right now. I can not longer use my laptop from the battery and it isn't the battery that is the issue but some internal power thingamabobby. A fellow from Apple said it was attached to the logicboard and would cost more then the laptop is worth to repair. 
I use an external monitor anyhow - a 21 inch widescreen that I am sure would be easy to switch back and forth between the mini and the laptop when necessary.
Everything else I have is external anyhow, I would just need a dvd/cd burner/player. I will have to give it some thought for the future.

Hope everyone is warm and cozy....what are you all doing for New Years? I am letting my son take the car out tonight with firm instructions that if he drinks he stays overnight or he doesn't drink period. With only one car and living in the country he knows that we would be in big time trouble without a car should anything happen.

I am going to lounge around here, maybe have a glass of wine or two, read a book or play with the slideshow I need to make for my Photography clubs audio show or.......whatever I feel like!!!!!!

Water pump gasket is leaking on the new waterpump they installed in the car so it goes back to the shop on Saturday morning - they aren't thrilled with taking four hours to fix again for free - but they are very very good about it all. I have been taking my car to the same Mufflerman for 20 years for most things.


Take care, be safe all!!


----------



## Cameo

Wow! I have been harrassing you all for over 4 years now!!!!


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you and I have over half of all of the postings in The Shang. Amazing.


And Warren and I are just underneath, I am actually fourth on this listing.......with 12,907 posts less then Marc and 4,790 posts less then Don........

I was just curious.....beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

One Bolor Special Deluxe coming right up, Bob.


----------



## Cameo

Okay - the posting count doesn't jive.......I am confused......


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. I love grilled cheese sandwhches. Think I should put it on the menu.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Sounds like a fine evening, similar to the one my wife and I plan to share. Steak and salad for supper, a fine red wine, the Air Farce later in the evening ................. and lots of doxies running about the house.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wow! I have been harrassing you all for over 4 years now!!!!" Jeanne, you say "harrassing", we say sharing a friendship. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

So I have posted 1540 posts in the Shang and 1358 posts elsewhere........and I thought I spent most of my time here in the Shang....

Is this correct?


----------



## Cameo

Double post.


----------



## Cameo

Yes, you are correct, sharing Friendship is exactly what it is.....I was just teasing.
I am always thankful for your friendship and the friendships I have found here.

Happy New Years to you, yours and to everyone else too!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, without the likes of you, Warren, Margaret, Steve, Sean, Bob, Sonal, Treena, Elaine, Diane, and Guy (our active posters), what would Don and I chat about each day? 

Sadly, looking down the list, one wonders about Ann, Rev. Matt, Beej, Carex, Francois, Mark, Peter S., and our dear Lois (lotus). Hopefully, the new year shall be kind to them ............... and to all of us.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all. Popping in for a quick coffee.


----------



## MaxPower

While I'm at it, Happy New Years all.

2009 is going to be a good year!!


----------



## MaxPower

Don,

Try doing a knee to chest while lying on your back. This will stretch out your lower spine. But do not do if you have any lower back problems such as Osteoporosis, any degenerative disk disease etc.

To exercise your lower back, do a search for "pelvic tilt" and do five of those to start.

The cold is a good choice, but sometimes heat can be as effective as well. The first option should always be cold, then heat for a more chronic condition. But in the end it is what give you the relief.


----------



## MaxPower

Jeanne,

It seems like you and I are having tandem car troubles.

In the past month I have shelled out over $1200 in repairs for my Hyundai - Coils, and a new radiator.The new rad started leaking last week and I had to put a plug in to stop the leak. Next on the list is new brakes all around.

Sometimes I wonder if I shouldn't just bite the bullet and get a new vehicle, but the prices of vehicles are crazy. Even financing a used vehicle isn't worth with the 6% financing they are offering vs. 0% for a new vehicle. You're paying just as much for a used vehicle as you would for a new one.

I just can't see taking on another payment when we are strapped for cash as it is and with the economy going the way it's going....

Oh well, if I can get through the winter I might reevaluate my situation then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Warren. A happy new year to you as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Try doing a knee to chest while lying on your back. This will stretch out your lower spine." Warren, my wife has been trying to convince me to do this to help my sciatica. Maybe I should listen to a professional and try this exercise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, Warren, sorry to hear of your car troubles. This can be a real drag, especially if there is only one car and many drivers. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "Try doing a knee to chest while lying on your back. This will stretch out your lower spine." Warren, my wife has been trying to convince me to do this to help my sciatica. Maybe I should listen to a professional and try this exercise.


It will stretch out your lower back. Sciatica can originate from a couple of different sources. 1. Some type of impingement in your lumbar spine, caused by a prolapsed disk for example 2. Impingement of the sciatic nerve by your piriformis (a muscle in your bum).

Once the root of the problem is determined, the course of treatment can be established.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, Warren, sorry to hear of your car troubles. This can be a real drag, especially if there is only one car and many drivers. Bon chance, mes amis.


We have two vehicles but we both need our vehicles.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Once the root of the problem is determined, the course of treatment can be established." Warren, I don't think that it is a "prolapsed disk", but an "Impingement of the sciatic nerve by your piriformis" seems more likely. Thanks for the diagnosis/prognosis.


----------



## Dr.G.

"We have two vehicles but we both need our vehicles." Same here, Warren, and with three drivers, we are wondering how we can get down to just one car.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G said:


> "Once the root of the problem is determined, the course of treatment can be established." Warren, I don't think that it is a "prolapsed disk", but an "Impingement of the sciatic nerve by your piriformis" seems more likely. Thanks for the diagnosis/prognosis.


It's a shame that you live so far away because I am confident I can cure your sciatica. Unfortunately, it is a technique that cannot be described. it has to be shown to be done correctly.

If you go to your physio, have them do trigger point therapy on your piriformis and see what happens. It could also be your sacroiliac joint that is misaligned.

I do make house calls if my expenses and service fees are paid.


----------



## winwintoo

Trigger point therapy - my physiotherapist showed me how to do that on my knee and I use it all the time. I have to restrain myself from passing it on to others because I don't know enough about it, but it sure works for me.

Hope everyone is getting in to the spirit of the evening or just kicking back and watching the hockey game, but however you choose to celebrate, enjoy it.

I wish for all of you that the worst days of 2009 be better than the best days of 2008!

Happy New Year, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, thanks for the advice. I shall ask my local PT about trigger point therapy on my piriformis. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Trigger point therapy - my physiotherapist showed me how to do that on my knee and I use it all the time." I have very arthritic knees, Margaret. Might this help this condition?


----------



## Dr.G.

26 minutes until midnight. An early Happy New Year to all in The Shang.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "Trigger point therapy - my physiotherapist showed me how to do that on my knee and I use it all the time." I have very arthritic knees, Margaret. Might this help this condition?


Not for arthritis. Releasing Trigger Points is essentially getting rid of "knots". If you have a muscle that has a knot, applying pressure on the knot should release it. These knots are known as trigger points. There are several types of Trigger Point Therapy, one of which is also known as "Active Release" which is just a marketed term for trigger point to make someone money.


----------



## Ena

Happy New Year to all of you. Best of health and happiness for 2009.

In October my daughter was a passenger in a car that was hit by a drunk driver. She's doing pretty well now except for pain in her left shoulder when she uses her arm. Booked to see a neurologist in mid-January for suspected nerve damage. Needless to say it was a worrying time. Now that the gloom and worry has lifted a lot here's hoping to see you all again soon.


----------



## SINC

Nice to see you back again Ann, and sorry to hear of your daughter's misfortune, but thankfully she is OK.

Warren, thanks for the tips.

Margaret, I too watched the juniors game tonight and it was great. Ann and Crystal are watching the Flames Oilers battle and i am playing with the Mini and having a cold one.

Happy New Year to each and every one of you. May you all prosper in 2009.

And oh yeah, no car troubles for any Shangers in 2009.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year to one and all here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Warren. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Ann. Sorry to hear about your daughter, but luckily, she has survived without major injury.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year to you as well, Don. Almost time for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

May this new year bring all of our Shang family health and happiness ............ and a bit of prosperity. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Another half hour to go, but I won't be awake to see it. Night all. 

Sent from my iPod Touch.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Tea and coffee are ready to go along with our famous New Year's Day brunch. Refills (and first coursed) are free all morning long.

Everyone with a hangover please hold up their hand.

No one? My how well behaved we Shangers were last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and the Cafe's famous New Year's Day brunch. Good of you to let me sleep in and prepare this on your own. Merci, mon frere.

No hangover here, which is intentional. I drink a bit but never too much so that I regret it the next morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy, quiet New Year's Day here in St.John's, with -1C temps and snow just starting to fall.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it's a tad cooler here at -28 this morning and we're going to warm up two whole degrees for a high before we drop to the low -30s again tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I still can't imagine going outside in those sorts of temps. My wife says it is no big deal, but she complains when it is -2C with a damp cold that chills the bone. I tell her that the temps you folks are getting would freeze my eyeball. 

How is your back this morning?


----------



## SINC

My back is just fine. Good as new, but now I have a bit of a sore throat. I may need a hot rum toddy to cope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Soup might be better for your throat, but not as enjoyable.


----------



## medic03

Happy New Year! Nope no hang over here, I was in bed at about 9:30 nursing my cold. Don, all of my friends and family kept telling me to have that hot toddy for my sore throat - I was too tired to go through the process of making one so I just added a few (okay maybe 4) ounces of CC whiskey to my orange juice - slept like a baby and felt better the next day. I highly recommend it


----------



## SINC

A four ounce kicker, eh Treena?

Sounds great to me and will give it a try!


----------



## medic03

Yup, I slept really well


----------



## Sonal

Happy new year everyone.

Had a few drinks last night, but woke up this morning hangover-free.


----------



## SINC

Treena, I've had the odd double in my day, but a quad?

Sonal, I predicted no one in the Shang would have a hangover earlier this morning. You've kept my prediction alive, thank you.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone. Glad to see I'm not the only one who woke up without a hangover. I was awake at midnight, but I was listening to an audiobook and playing cards on my iPod Touch.

I should go out and shovel again, but then I might just lie down until the urge passes   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, that sounds like an interesting remedy for your cold. "Any port in a storm" as they say here in NL. Glad you are feeling better now. Care for some homemade turkey soup?


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy new year to you as well, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Stay in and maybe the Snow Fairies will shovel your snow. You never know .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a "quad" here in NL is called "block and tackle". Four ounces of Screech mixed with one tablespoon of cod liver oil. You bolt it down in one gulp and if you can keep it down, and are still able to walk a city block here in St.John's, you will be able to tackle anything the St.John's winter can throw your way. I have tried it once .............. thought I was going to die.


----------



## Bolor

Happy New Year to all. No hangover here. Went to bed at 11:30. The mystery of new years eve has long gone along with the passing of germs with all that kissing. 

We took down our few ornaments and the tree this morning so we kiss goodbye another Christmas. We went out for supper last night and were home before eight. That's why no hangover.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Margaret. Stay in and maybe the Snow Fairies will shovel your snow. You never know .................


Yeah, they're kinda hard to miss if they show up Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. That sounded like a wise move on your part.


----------



## winwintoo

My aching eyes   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the snow fairies in the prairies wear pants ............... or else.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day all and happy new year. 
Got in about 10am this morning. For some reason she was a cold one today. Usually the cold is no problem for me Any way got all my sites cleared from all that wind blown and compacted and trampled snow from yesterday. Went for brunch and now off to bed I go in order to deal with the snow again tonight.


----------



## overkill

Happy New Year to all 

Had a nice evening last night with family and just taking the day today to play catch up on nothing...just watched the NHL Winter Classic game in Chicago, great atmosphere for the 3rd straight year. Hopefully they will continue this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Guy. I always thought that very cold snow would be easy to clear away, but, thinking about it now, the wind would cause it to drift and compact. Still, you are home safe and sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year to you as well, Steve. I kept switching back and forth between the hockey game and the University of Georgia/Michigan State game. I was rooting for the Blackhawks and the Bulldogs of Georgia, and at least UGA won.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Guy. I always thought that very cold snow would be easy to clear away, but, thinking about it now, the wind would cause it to drift and compact. Still, you are home safe and sound.


The wind makes the drifts hard as rocks and when you finally chip away a shovelful, it's like tossing bricks   

I didn't go out today so I shudder to think how much snow is packed around my little car. Of course nobody has come by to offer to take a turn shoveling it. sigh

I spent the day cleaning. All that means is that my storage room is now wall to wall and floor to ceiling. And I can just imagine the one thing I will desperately need out of there will be in the very back corner.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my wife tells me of the times when she had to use a broom to clear away the snow from the front steps and driveway. I spent much of the day trying to scrape away the snow/ice pellets/sleet from the driveway before it gets so hard that it forms a layer that will last until June.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Of course nobody has come by to offer to take a turn shoveling it. sigh" We are on our way. Which is your car, the red or black? Or, is your car the small car?


----------



## Cameo

Happy New Year everyone!!!!

Ann - glad to see you here, the news about your daughter is terrible!! Glad it wasn't even worse though and hopes for a quick and complete recovery.

DON!!!!! You have destroyed my visions of CUTE little whispy fairies......UGGGH! (shudder, groannnnnn). I guess there are always wannabes LOL.

Warren, car troubles suck.......I am presently driving my third car in as many months.....the CV shaft on my Sonata snapped, my son totalled the Cavalier we 
put on the road - his car but he gave it to me to drive until we fixed the Sonata (which would have been about 2 grand as it needs tires and four ball joints/control arm combo thingamabobits) and now this crap with the Sable. I quite like the Sable though, it is a wagon and good for the dogs. 

Marc, is that your house?

I spent the day cleaning too Margaret and putting xmas stuff away - except the trees are still up - that is a depressing job that I hate with a passion. I always feel sad afterwards.

Have a great 2009 everyone!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. A happy new year to you as well.

"Marc, is that your house?" The house with all the snow? Yes, that is my house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Sweet dreams. Paix.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning boys and girls,
Coffee's on and continental is ready. Dig in when when you feel like it
Have a great day all. I am off now. Got to bring in some bacon..


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the breakfast. Might need your services tomorrow, with 20-50+cm of snow forecast. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I slept in this morning (or was it caught up on my sleep?).

At any rate mybirdie.ca is up and running for another day. It is so cold here today, I shudder to think that I must go out in it. Ann and Crystal left a half hour ago to get an oil change in Crystal's X-Terra at the Nissan dealership in downtown Edmonton, so they will be gone for a couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. My wife just spoke with her brother in Edmonton and he said it was -30C outside on his back deck ............. and that is without the windchill. Stay warm, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Marc, when I got up this morning at 6:00 a.m., it was -27. Since then the sun has risen and the temp has fallen to -32 on our back deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my head hurts when I hear you and Bob and Margaret talk about your temps. You are all far stronger than me when it comes to such cold.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day all 
Man i love the cold.
Nothing better than being outside period. I absolutely love it. 
I could not think of doing anything else for a living. Touched up my sites from the 1-2cm we got last night, thank God there wasn't much to have to shovel. I was able to do everything with the back pack blower. Just popped in to have a bite to eat and a change of clothes and off to plow 4 schools today before they go back on the 5th.
Have a good day all and we shall see you tonight.


----------



## Sitting Bull

It's suppose to go down to -34 tonight and environment canada has issued a severe weather bulletin for high winds tomorrow .


----------



## SINC

Yep, and they're saying it will be -40 out here in the suburbs. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. Guess it is a good thing you like the cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I just noticed that you changed your location to "central Alberta" from St. Albert.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I changed it to just "Alberta" well over a year ago, then added the "Central" about six months back when I was asked on a number of occasions, where in Alberta?.


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought that I saw St.Albert just last week.


----------



## SINC

Part of my reasoning was that my signature carried the words, "St. Albert's Place" with each post. Perhaps that is what you saw?

I assure you it has been gone from below my avatar for many moons.


----------



## Dr.G.

That might be the situation. I know a few people here who are into photography that took my suggestion and visit St.Albert's Place a few times a week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Just got back from seeing "Marley and Me" with my wife. If you cried at Old Yeller, you will be leaving this movie sobbing.


----------



## Dr.G.

We were supposed to have some flurries, but there is a blizzard outside at the moment. The heavy snow was not to happen until tomorrow, but I guess the major storm wanted to get a head start. Such is Life.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Treena, I've had the odd double in my day, but a quad?
> 
> .


It was a really big glass of orange juice that I had the 'quad' with


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Woke up at 1:00 a.m., so got up and updated my web site. Now I can sleep in. I might not even get up today. I just checked the thermometer and it is -35. Night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get up and face the day. I have put on some fresh tea and coffee, and there is a Continental-style buffet for you. I shall be outside most of the day/weekend/week shoveling snow and ice. Wish me luck. Bon apetite.


----------



## Adrian.

G'day Dr. G., I hope you shovel safely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Adrian. Yes, I have 9 different kinds of shovels and even a couple of my push shovels are ergonomic. I have all ergonomic shovels for the ones I use to throw snow, and I don't shovel more than about 10-15cm at a time. Of course, when I get 1-2 meter high drifts, I use the snow blower. All in all, I am prepared physically, just not mentally, for these sorts of snow storms. We shall see.


----------



## mc3251

Victoria has a skiff of snow today. Probably not enough to shovel. Looks like I'll be running on the treadmill today. tptptptp


----------



## SINC

It's -37 without wind chill on the back deck this morning and a few degrees warmer in the city. You might say the frost is on the pumpkin. Good thing I took in the brass monkey last night.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Shangers...

I will be coughing quietly in the corner today. I seem to have been hit with a bad cold. Felt it coming on yesterday so I wandered out to the grocery store to stock up on tea, juice and soup.

Perhaps I should have hit the liquor store and stocked up on brandy for a hot toddy or two....


----------



## Dr.G.

mc3251, "a skiff" of snow here in St.John's is anything under 10cm. Flurries are 10-15cm ............ light snow 15-20cm ............. snow 20-25cm ......... heavy snow 25-50cm ............... very heavy snow 50-75cm ............... and snow bombs bring 75-150cm over a 24-48 hour period of constant snow and high winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, at least it seems as if you have only one more day this week of that eye ball freezing temps. I get a headache just thinking about those low temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. We shall be sending out the Doxie Emergency Squad with some homemade chicken soup. It shall arrive at your door shortly, hot and ready for you to nurse yourself back to health.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, on Monday, Edmonton will have a higher temp than St.John's. Of course, we will have more snow than you. The snow is falling at about an inch an hour here, but the winds have not picked up yet, so there is no drifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone for some fresh tea? I am brewing some as we speak.


----------



## overkill

Afternoon Marc, I would enjoy a nice cup of tea, thank you.

Been a really lazy day as the holiday vacation comes to a close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve. Glad you liked the herbal tea. Yes, back to work on Monday. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally finished shoveling away 20cm of wet snow. Now, we have a couple of hours of freezing drizzle before the next wave of 15-25cm hits us overnight. Tomorrow morning should be fun. Maybe someone else would like to make our brunch???


----------



## SINC

The Sinclair family motto: it's never too early to start learning to use a Mac!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic, Don. I have a similar picture of my son on my old Apple IIgs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Just saying.....



> Observed at: Regina Airport 11:00 PM CST Saturday 03 January 2009
> Condition: Clear
> Temperature: -35.4°C
> Pressure / Tendency: 102.9 kPa rising
> Visibility: 24.1 km
> Humidity: 65 %
> Wind Chill: -46
> Dewpoint: -39.7°C
> Wind: NW 11 km/h


Margaret


----------



## mc3251

winwintoo said:


> Just saying.....
> 
> 
> 
> Margaret


 When I lived in Edmonton, I used to think, 'if it is going to get cold, then let it get COLD'. I remember on sunny winter days (not something I see in Victoria much) looking out at -30 and seeing the ice crystals doing their lyric dance in the light.
Beautiful.
Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Guess I shall make brunch for one and all. First, some fresh tea and coffee are in order to wake/warm people up this fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to -3C temps this morning and another 6 inches of snow. We did not get the strong winds as forecast, so there is no drifting. Still, one has to be careful in that this is wet and heavy snow, and shoveling must come in stages.


----------



## winwintoo

mc3251 said:


> When I lived in Edmonton, I used to think, 'if it is going to get cold, then let it get COLD'. I remember on sunny winter days (not something I see in Victoria much) looking out at -30 and seeing the ice crystals doing their lyric dance in the light.
> Beautiful.
> Cheers,
> Michael


You would *LOVE* it here then   

The sun has been shining brightly and it's still -46 windchill this morning.

Don't we all love this "global warming"

Margaret


----------



## medic03

Margaret, I heard a comic the other day say 'Global warming - everyone keeps talking about the earth's problems - has anyone thought that it may be problems with the sun? 
When my room gets cold I don't blame the room I blame the heater.'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Guess I am a wimp this morning, in that I am waiting for it to warm up a bit before I go out and shovel all of our snow from overnight. We have gone from -3C to -2.4C in the past half hour, but I have a headache from just reading your windchill. Brutal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. We let our bedroom get cool overnight because when the "bed doxies" cuddle close they are like little heating blankets. Having the heat on in the bedroom results in my wife and I being two hot.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from another cold day in the west. Thanks for breakfast Marc. 

Margaret our wind chill is only -36 this morning so we're basking in a heat wave.

Treena you may be right about the sun.

And finally Marc, an interesting freudian slip in that last post, ie: "my wife and I being two hot". While I suspect you meant "too" hot, it did give me a chuckle. 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Treena. We let our bedroom get cool overnight because when the "bed doxies" cuddle close they are like little heating blankets. Having the heat on in the bedroom results in my wife and I being two hot.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

I'll take a cup of coffee this morning thanks.

Freezing rain expected here this afternoon. Yuck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. So much for my spelling abilities. Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Some hot coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow has finally stopped and the temps have gone up to -1.8C, so I guess that there is no excuse for me not to go out and shovel last night's snow. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening has come here in St.John's. It is up to +0.1C and all is still.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good afternoon all,
hope you all have a great Sunday afternoon .
What a beautiful day.


----------



## mc3251

I just finished a beautiful 85 minute run by the ocean. In shorts. :heybaby:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## mc3251

Vancouver is my home town, MB. I miss its energy, although it's not like I never get there.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all, last day of vacation then back to the office for tomorrow morning. Going to be a grind getting back into the swing of things this week


----------



## MaxPower

overkill said:


> Good evening all, last day of vacation then back to the office for tomorrow morning. Going to be a grind getting back into the swing of things this week


Time off tends to do that to a person. I am looking forward to getting back to work though since the time off really hurts in the pocket book.


----------



## SINC

Well, I'm gonna settle in and watch Russell Crowe in Body of Lies.

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all ............. good night, all. Time to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine Continental breakfast awaits anyone up this early. As always, our finest blends of tea and coffee are ready when you are up and in need of something to help get you on your way. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and snowing here in St.John's. Nothing major, but each day we shall be getting flurries which bring about 5 inches of snow over the course of the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I'm up this early and have been for an hour or so now.

Still working on updating mybirdie though so will grab a coffee and run. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall await the new "edition" of St.Albert's Place when I take a break this afternoon.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and all. Got to the office super early today to start to play catch-up on the last couple of weeks.

Going to need some extra coffee intake to keep the eyes awake this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. We have just the kind of coffee you need this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve.

MyBirdie will be a while today Marc, about another hour and a bit to be exact.

I am uploading two huge files to my .Mac account that are taking about 16 hours to complete.

That means the web page upload is slowed to a crawl as it fights for bandwidth this morning and since it uploaded all 521 files today, it will take an hour and 25 minutes to complete.

Fortunately, you are in no hurry although the rest of my readers must wonder what is going on today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I just drop in to St. Albert's Place now and then each week. When I have some time to spend roaming the site, I get a cup of coffee and spend a unique hour or so at your site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished shoveling up to a foot of snow off of my back deck. Thus, I am now making and serving a hot and hearty lunch.


----------



## winwintoo

Timing is everything.

Last week, one of my iPods quit working, then the clock radio/dock quit working so the other iPod was useless, then this morning, I tried to take pictures of some of my jewelry efforts and the camera is also broken.

If this had all happened before Christmas, I could have asked Santa to replace at least some of the stuff. sigh.

It has warmed up quite a bit here today. I won't be venturing out though. It's still too windy for my taste.

I'm making a fresh pot of coffee if anyone wants any.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Coffee sounds good. There are strong winds here as well, but +1C temps.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Bolor

winwintoo said:


> Timing is everything.
> 
> Last week, one of my iPods quit working, then the clock radio/dock quit working so the other iPod was useless, then this morning, I tried to take pictures of some of my jewelry efforts and the camera is also broken.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


They say bad things happens in threes. Your unfortunate mishaps bear out that theory. Sorry to hear of your misfortunes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. And how are you this fine snowy day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm surprised you're not watching the game Marc. Canada up 2 - 0.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, that is why I am calling it an early good night. I want to focus upon the game. Go Canada!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

It's too bad the refereeing is so lousy.


----------



## SINC

3 - 1 now, but Canada keeps taking cheap penalties. They just got another. If they keep this up, they could lose.


----------



## MaxPower

But Sweden isn't being called for anything.

But can these boys play!


----------



## MaxPower

5 - 1.

Gold Medal!!!!


----------



## SINC

Well done indeed. They played their butts off and deserved the gold. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, job well done. Kudos to them all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have our special Victory Breakfast waiting for you when you finally get up. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and thanks for the coffee Marc, I can use it today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sleepy this morning?


----------



## SINC

No, but my cough and sore throat is pretty uncomfortable.

I am headed out for lunch today with my old boss and our former pilot of our executive jet. The former CEO who retired back in 1989 is 76 today and our former pilot is 58 tomorrow thus it will be a birthday lunch. I have not seen either of them for eight years, so I suspect we will see some aging in all of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear of your cold. Chicken soup might help ............... or tickets to see the "Sixth for Sask" now that the "Drive for Five" has been won. Just a thought. Good luck at your luncheon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C here in St.John's. The sun just suddenly appeared as the rain stopped. Strange.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I know that you have been seriously considering getting a Mac Mini. I just got one and I made this post in another thread:

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/72810-wired-com-s-macworld-predictions-2.html#post773805

If I were you, I would drop any thoughts of getting a Mini. Their performance is less than stellar. Our daughter's 2 Ghz MacBook knocks the socks off my 1.83 core 2 duo Mini in spite of me ramping the RAM up to a full 3 GB.

They are certainly not a main machine unless you only want it for e-mail and surfing the web. Seriously under powered is an understatement.


----------



## SINC

This is certainly not a doxie. Not sure what kind of dog it is for sure, but man, oh man does it ever love the snow.

Take a peek at this canine snow plow just having fun:

Funny Dogs


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was looking for the MacMini mainly for iLife, specifically iPhoto and iMovie. My iBook has iPhoto and iMovie, but I have no DVD burner on this laptop. I have a great monitor, which is why I don't want another laptop.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have seen this clip before. Looks like a dalmatian cross. That sort of jumping in the snow is bad for the back of any dog, but especially a doxie.


----------



## SINC

Marc, some iLife apps (iMovie for video for sure) require a minimum 1.9 Ghz processor and will not even run on my Mini at 1.83 Ghz.

If you are serious about using iMovie, a Mini is NOT the machine you should get. 

Having an unused monitor versus being stuck with an underpowered machine is a small price to pay.

An iMac would be a far better machine or if portability is your issue, a MacBook is a better alternative.

Besides moving a Mini around is no small feat. By the time you disconnect all the cabling and the power supply and haul all the peripherals around with it, it becomes a royal pain you-know-where.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for this info, Don. I was going to send you a PM about the MM once the announcement was made at MacWorld. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just noticed another thread entitled The Shangri-La Courthouse. Cute turn of a phrase, especially when you see MCB's posting about Shangri-Law. Guess we shall have competition, but luckily, there is only one Cafe Chez Marc ............... and we are family.


----------



## Dr.G.

iPhoto '09 now has face detection. It will be a way to filter through all of the doxie pics to find just one of the dogs from the hundreds of pics of all of them. Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

iPhoto '09 also now has an app called places where one is able to geotag pictures as to where they are located. Thus, we will not be confused where the picture of a single doxie was taken, be it Calgary or St.John's. Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies must feel like yo-yos. 20 minutes ago, it looked as if we were in the middle of a blizzard. So, I brought them inside. Now, 20 minutes later, the sun is shining and the sky is blue. Strange.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Afternoon everyone! 

It's only -8ºC here today with no wind... break out the bikinis! Just don't expect to find me in one...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

-2.5C with a windchill of -11C, with the wind and snow squalls (which are back again) making it a very cold day here in St.John's.


----------



## medic03

Don, thanks for giving us the info on the mac mini - a friend is looking at getting a computer and I was going to suggest it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. I too found Don's info informative. Still, nothing was announced about the MacMini today at MacWorld.


----------



## Bolor

Good evening all. Beautiful sunshine today but fairly cool. More snow tomorrow.

How are you this evening, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Enjoying some Bolor Special before I go out and shovel. -3.5C but a windchill of -15C, which is really cold for us. I only have about 4 inches of snow to shovel, but it is blowing all about and it is very cold outside.

I should not complain about the cold in front of you. How are you making out these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A great "Over the hump Day" breakfast awaits you when you awaken. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

With some sunshine and a -12C windchill here in St.John's at just past 9AM, I have made the tea and coffee extra hot.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, another bitterly cold day here. Just finished updating mybirdie for another day and could use that coffee, thanks.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Coffee will do well this morning, thanks Marc. We have a little bit of a winter storm system coming through the GTA with a mix of rain/snow. Luckily I got into work before the real traffic hit the roads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Environment Canada predicts a warmer weekend for you folks. Let's see if they are accurate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. We are getting more rain and snow overnight, but I don't have to commute to work ........... luckily. Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. I finally made it back (well ,I was back yesterday but too busy catching up to check in), and things are now settling back into routine. The last trip went well, even though the road were in the worst conidition I've seen so far this year, and the trip back was in -39 weather. I'm glad there was no wind to make that worse. And as a New Year's miracle, they are predicting -1 for the weekend. I'll believe it when I see it, but won't complain if it happens.

Does anyone know much about Far Infrared Saunas? My wife is suddenly going crazy to get one and I'm trying to find out what I can. From what I've seen so far, carbon saunas are better than ceramic, and no matter what heating elements they use they are way overpriced.


----------



## Dr.G.

AFternoon, Sean. Glad you made it back safe and sound.

Sorry, I have no idea about saunas, other than that I like them at certain times.


----------



## Bolor

Hi Sean
check out this site. You're right, they are expensive.
Costco - search results for "sauna"
Hope his is helpful


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Bolor Special has been selling well today here in St.John's, where the windchill is now down to a very cold -15C.


----------



## Bolor

hehe Marc, -15 is considered a balmy day to those of us used to much colder climes. Right Don?


----------



## bhil

Bolor said:


> Hi Sean
> check out this site. You're right, they are expensive.
> Costco - search results for "sauna"
> Hope his is helpful


Thanks Bob. I've already been through the Costco site, the 1 man iComfort sauna is one we've been looking at but we found it at Home Outfitters $400 cheaper. The other one we looked at was the 2 man Ironman one, and it's a good thing you posted the link because it appears now it is $600 cheaper. I like the price of the 1 man much better, but I like the fact that 2-man one collapses down to 1/4 of it's size for storage.


----------



## Dr.G.

"hehe Marc, -15 is considered a balmy day to those of us used to much colder climes." I hear you, Bob. This is what my wife keeps telling me, and she has gone through winters in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> hehe Marc, -15 is considered a balmy day to those of us used to much colder climes. Right Don?


-15? Bob, that's a heat wave. Never even wear a hat or gloves when it's that warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

When it hit -26C with the windchill a week or so ago here in St.John's, my wife laughed at me when she saw how bundled up I was when I was going out. Of course, I was going out to shovel snow and she was staying inside to play with the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are warming up a bit here. We are down/up to -9C with the windchill. It is still cold standing out in Churchill Park watching the doxies run through the dry fresh snow. Snow overnight, and then some freezing rain going up to +6C tomorrow, so there will be lots of snow and slush to go around.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all ,
been away from the computer for a few days. 
Just going to catch up on the posts to see what I have missed.
Hope you all had a great day and heres wishing you a killer night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Guy. Welcome home. Not sure what you mean by a "killer night". I am just now sipping some herbal tea.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Be careful Marc,
Do you really know were those herbs come from? how they were handled? are they government inspected. Could they be tainted?
I don't know , if I were you I would be very careful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.

Are we not coming up to the time when you got Shayla? Mid-Jan. two years ago, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Rise and shine boys and girls,
Coffee is ready, and freshly baked pastries are served. Help yourselves to the cinnamon buns, strudels and fruit tarts. Cereals and fruit.
Have a great day at work or whatever else this day has in store for you.
Take care and we shall see you tonight.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and thanks for breakfast Guy.

Been hard at work on mybirdie.ca for the past hour and a half and could use that coffee now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the coffee, cereal and fruit. The semester starts in about a minute. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall wait for a free moment to enjoy St.Albert's Place this afternoon. It is a great site and very informative/interesting/unique.


----------



## SINC

Watch for the story submitted by our Diane today, Marc. It is a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall, Don. I try to log on to the site when I have at least 1/2 hour to spend on the whole site. Some are from previous days, but the majority of the things are new.


----------



## bhil

Morning Folks. I'm feeling a little neglectant, I'm finally on my way over to check out mybirdie.ca for the first time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Take some coffee as you shall sit and stay a bit at St.Albert's Place.


----------



## bhil

Great site Don! I'll have to go back when I have more time and look through more of the archives. If you are open to suggestions though, two things I would have liked to seen on the site:

1. Move the archive links up to the top of that column, or at the very least, make the note that it is at the bottom of the column a link to the actual archive section. I found it difficult to find at first, and painful to have to scroll through all through pages of ads to find the archives.
2. You have some categories of your posts that repeat (Pictures That Make You Go OMG, All About Trains, etc). It would be great to be able to click on the heading and have the posts trimmed down to all the posts of that category.

That's just my two cents for you to do with what you will. (and yes, I know exactly how much two cents buys a person now-a-days  )


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sean. Take some coffee as you shall sit and stay a bit at St.Albert's Place.


Morning Marc. I would, but I'm supposed to be working, so unfortuanatly sitting for while isn't an option. I was there long enough to know I need to set aside a fair chunk of time to get caught up on the archives.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> 1. Move the archive links up to the top of that column, or at the very least, make the note that it is at the bottom of the column a link to the actual archive section. I found it difficult to find at first, and painful to have to scroll through all through pages of ads to find the archives.
> 2. You have some categories of your posts that repeat (Pictures That Make You Go OMG, All About Trains, etc). It would be great to be able to click on the heading and have the posts trimmed down to all the posts of that category.


Thanks for the feedback Sean. Number one is an easy fix and a good idea. I will do that today.

EDIT: Sadly, that is not an option. RapidWeaver pre selects the archive as located where it is and that is where it must stay. The link is also not an option since the archive section changes daily and I can only link to one of the four or five feed links. I only carry a month at a time due to the fact that I cannot stop the site from uploading every single item once a week. I cannot stop it from doing this either. If I left all the archives, it would be uploading thousands of files since inception in May of 2008. 

Number two on the other hand is not something I have any clue how to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I think that Don has created a fine site, but I find I can't just pop in an leave in a few minutes. I get hooked on the pics, and then the stories, and then I revisit some of the earlier days to reread a story ............ and then I realize that 1/2 an hour has been spent. Still, it is a relaxing and interesting 1/2 hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am watching a flock of blue jays out in the tree which is just outside my home office window. What a sight ............ what a racket.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting tidbit. Since the second litter of doxie pups was conceived on St.Patrick's Day, 2007, we named the pups after Irish poets/pirates/playwrites. One of the male pups was named Harbour Deep Macdara Woods. Harbour Deep is our kennel name, Macdara Woods is the name of an Irish poet, and his call name is Hugo. Somehow, the real Macdara Woods did a google search of his name and found a referenece to Hugo. He emailed Deborah and they have been corresponding for the past week or so. He is a poet who lives in Dublin and was thrilled that we would think enough of his name to name a champion doxie pup after him. 

Interesting, n'est pas?


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> EDIT: Sadly, that is not an option. RapidWeaver pre selects the archive as located where it is and that is where it must stay. The link is also not an option since the archive section changes daily and I can only link to one of the four or five feed links. I only carry a month at a time due to the fact that I cannot stop the site from uploading every single item once a week. I cannot stop it from doing this either. If I left all the archives, it would be uploading thousands of files since inception in May of 2008.


That's too bad. I've never actually used RapidWeaver, but is there a way to put a title on the Archive section that you could link to instead of the individual links? Or a way to move the RSS link above the archives and link to that instead?



SINC said:


> Number two on the other hand is not something I have any clue how to do.


This is more complicated, and would probably involve having a database of your blog entries keyed by category and date that could be referenced on the fly. Not trivial, most likely not supported by RapidWeaver, and definitely beyond amatuer web development.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> That's too bad. I've never actually used RapidWeaver, but is there a way to put a title on the Archive section that you could link to instead of the individual links? Or a way to move the RSS link above the archives and link to that instead?


Nope, the RRS feed and archives are both pre-set automated functions of RapidWeaver.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Jeanne. Paix.
> 
> Are we not coming up to the time when you got Shayla? Mid-Jan. two years ago, if I am not mistaken.


 
I believe Jan 18th is Shayla's 2nd birthday and Jan 13th is Failte's first birthday.
Or visa versa..... I brought her home in March 2 yrs ago and Failte came home 
at the end of March last year. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. It is fairly cold here but sunny.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning all... 

I'da been here sooner but the board wouldn't let me post...  Some error...
Anyway, here I am...  

Marc, that's cool about the Irish poet and your doxie pup...


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I know something happened in mid-Jan. re Shayla. How are the two doing these days? How are you doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Yes, it was an amazing coincidence. He gave us all sorts of history for the names we gave our pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, it was +7.7C about an hour ago, and now with the change in the wind direction, it has dropped down to +6.3C. I am not complaining, mind you.

Don, sorry to hear about your impending storm. Hopefully, EC forecast this, which means you will get some flurries and some sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you are in luck. EC gives you folks a nice forecast, albeit a bit cool.

Night: Cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries early this evening. Clearing this evening. Wind northwest 20 km/h gusting to 40 becoming light this evening. Low minus 23. Wind chill minus 32.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow-shovelling brings on heart attacks for 4 Ottawa men in 1 day

This sort of story makes me pause when I go out and shovel each day or so.


----------



## SINC

Marc, that is exactly why I no longer can shovel snow.


----------



## winwintoo

Shoveling snow was on my todo list for today, but when I went for the mail, I found a notice that the housing authority is going go clean the parking lot tomorrow. All I had to do was drive my car through that 2 foot snow drift out onto the street. I'm so glad I have front wheel drive and I back into my stall or I'd have to beg the bobcat guy to pull me out of there tomorrow   

It's brisk and invigorating here but a storm is on the way. It was raining in Moose Jaw an hour ago.

My son in Victoria is dealing with rain and floods - his job is outside and dealing with such things. Global warming.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I recall you telling us this, Don. A smart move. Still, I take a long time to shovel, with frequent rest periods, and use back-friendly shovels and techniques. For the snow that is knee to waist deep, I use the snow blower. This takes a great deal of the strain off off of me and my heart.


----------



## Bolor

Our forecast is quite decent albeit a bit cold at night. I can take it tho' cause I sleep through the worst part.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife sent me this long email someone sent to her. 

Diary of a Demented Snow Shoveler

December 8 6:00 PM

It started to snow. The first snow of the season and
The wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by
The window watching the huge soft flakes drift down
From heaven. It looked like a Grandma Moses print. So
Romantic we felt like newlyweds again. I love snow!

December 9

We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow
Covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic
Sight! Can there be a more lovely place in
The whole world? Moving here was the best idea I've
ever had!
Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a
Boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks.
This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered?
Up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got
To shovel again. What a perfect life!

December 12

The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a
Disappointment! My neighbor tells me not to worry-
We'll definitely have a white Christmas. No snow on
Christmas would be awful! Bob says we'll have so much
Snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see
Snow again. I don't think that's possible. Bob is such
A nice man, I'm glad he's our neighbor.

December 14

Snow, lovely snow! 8 inches last night. The
Temperature dropped to -20. The cold makes everything
Sparkle so. The wind took my breath away, but I warmed
Up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks. This is
The life! The snowplow came back this afternoon and
Buried everything again. I didn't
Realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling,
But I'll certainly get back in shape this way. I wish
I wouldn't huff and puff so.

December 15

20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4
Blazer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2
Extra shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife wants
A wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I think
that's silly. We aren't in Alaska, after all.

December 16

Ice storm this morning. Fell on my ass on the ice in
The driveway putting down salt. Hurt like hell. The
Wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very
Cruel.

December 17

Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go
Anywhere. Electricity was off for 5 hours. I had to
Pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but
Stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess I
Should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to
Her. I hate it when she's right. I can't believe
I'm freezing to death in my own livingroom.

December 20

Electricity is back on, but had another 14 inches of
The stuff last night. More shoveling! Took all
Day. The damn snowplow came by twice.
Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said
They're too busy playing hockey. I think they're
Lying.
Called the only hardware store around to see about
Buying a snow blower and they're out. Might have
Another shipment in March. I think they're lying. Bob
Says I have to shovel or the city will have it done
And bill me. I think he's lying.

December 22

Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more
Inches of the white stuff fell today, and it's so cold,
It probably won't melt till August. Took me 45 minutes
To get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I
Had to pee. By the time I got undressed, peed and
Dressed again. I was too tired to shovel. Tried to
Hire Bob who has a plow on his truck for the rest of
The winter, but he says he's too busy. I think he's is lying.

December 23

Only 2 inches of snow today. And it warmed up to 0.
The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house
This morning. What is she, nuts?!!?
Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago? She
Says she did but I think she's lying.


December 24

6 inches - Snow packed so hard by snowplow, I broke
The shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I
Ever catch the driver who drives that snow
Plow, I'll drag him through the snow and
Beat him to death with my broken shovel. I know he
Hides around the corner and waits for me to finish
Shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100 
Miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just
Been! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas
Carols with her and open our presents, but I was too
busy watching for the snowplow.


December 25


Merry Christmas! 20 more inches of the slop tonight - Snowed in.
The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil. I hate
the snow!
Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation
and I hit him over the head with my shovel. The wife
says I have a bad attitude. I think she's an idiot. If I have to watch "It's
A Wonderful Life" one
more time, I'm going to stuff her into the microwave.

December 26

Still snowed in. Why did I ever move here? It
was all HER idea.
She's really getting on my nerves.

December 27

Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze;
plumber came after 14 hours of waiting for him, he
only charged me $1,400 to replace all my pipes.


December 28

Warmed up to above -20. Still snowed in. The WOMAN is
driving me crazy!!!

December 29

10 more inches. Bob says I have to shovel the roof or
it could cave in. That's the silliest thing I ever
heard. How dumb does he think I am?

December 30

Roof caved in. I beat up the snow plow driver, and now
he is suing me for a million dollars, not only for the
beating I gave him, but also for trying to shove the
broken snow shovel up his ass. The wife went home to
her mother.
Nine more inches predicted.

December 31

I set fire to what's left of the house. No more
shoveling.

January 8

Feel so good. I just love those little white pills
they keep giving me. Why am I tied to the bed?


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, I know something happened in mid-Jan. re Shayla. How are the two doing these days? How are you doing these days?


We are doing alright Marc. Shayla is Shayla and Failte is a big baby who is going through a separation anxiety stage - if I leave him alone in the next room he will pee on the floor, he needs to be a shadow - funny boy, he is bigger then Shayla, but not very brave.

Cool here, but I am going through hot flashes so a much warmer winter then last hahaha.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I know all about certain dogs that cannot be left alone. Luckily, we can leave four of our dogs out and three in their crates, which are next to each other. So, everyone is happy.

As for "hot flashes", my wife is experiencing them now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have an 8AM doctor's appointment, so I need to get up and out early. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Give your dogs a hug for me. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Cameo said:


> Cool here, but I am going through hot flashes so a much warmer winter then last hahaha.


Your own personal summer :heybaby:


----------



## SINC

Some days, there is more information available in The Shang that I need to know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are waiting for you, along with a Continental style buffet. Enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Some days, there is more information available in The Shang that I need to know.


Some days there's more information all over ehMac than I need to know too. Don't know how to make my feeling known without sounding "...itchy" though, so I keep quiet. It almost seems that some of the remarks are intended to get a rise out of the few women who post, or maybe some of the good ole' boys don't know it's a not a male exclusive club.

It doesn't disturb me, but I know it's keeping more women from participating. sigh.

Good morning. Is the coffee hot? 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Any info about "hot flashes" is fine with me. I am finding my wife goes through periods of being in "melt down mode", as she calls it. I can appreciate what she is going through, so I just try to understand it and be supportive.


----------



## Cameo

Have a great Friday all!


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. I had a long evening yesterday trying to scour the smell out of our fridge since it quit working on us. The repair company told us the earliest they can get in parts is next Tuesday or Wednesday so the garage is our new temporary fridge. As long as it doesn't get too warm or too cold before then we should be fine. The real down side is that because of the type of reparis they have to do, they can't do it in the house, so I either have to find a way to get the fridge down to them and back, or pay $100 each way for them to pick it up and deliver it. On the upside, they said the actual repairs will be covered under warranty. Anyways, I'm off to find a friend with a truck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Good luck with your fridge. At least certain foods can be kept outside and not defrost.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I've been up since 2:30 a.m. trying to get mybirdie.ca to upload, but no luck to date.

I am now in e-mail exchanges with my hosting company trying to figure out what has gone wrong.

Boy, do I need a coffee. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have not logged on to MyBirdie yet, so I shall wish you good luck. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +4C and very sunny here in St.John's. Snow is forecast for this afternoon, but for now, it is a grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just spent nearly an hour at St.Albert's Place. Jan.4th was a great eclectic week. That clip about wingsuits was incredible.

Is is my imagination, or is there more sports coming in the past month or so? I am not complaining, just curious. Great pics of animals, trains, nature, etc, as usual. 

Kudos on a great site.


----------



## SINC

Still no luck getting mybirdie.ca upgraded today. Two teams are working witth me on the problem, one in England with RapidWeaver software and one in Australia with Hostgator.com.

Sigh. This might take a while to solve.

And yes Marc, we upped the post to a possible 18 per day from 16 with 6 sports versus 5 before.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with the uploading. I shall wait until tomorrow and see what luck you have had with this venture.


----------



## SINC

SUCCESS!

Finally after far too many hours, the coding problem was found. Mybirdie.ca is up and running once again.

Now, if y'all will excusez-moi, I'm gonna have a few drinks. Maybe even quite a few!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don.


----------



## (( p g ))

Page 3939. Yikes this thread has more lives than Richard Nixon.

Anyhow...hello all. I'm just swinging by for my quarterly visit. 

By the way, nice job on the site, Sinc.


----------



## medic03

pics removed


----------



## medic03

pics removed


----------



## SINC

(( p g )) said:


> By the way, nice job on the site, Sinc.


Thank you sir, it is appreciated.



medic03 said:


> pics removed


Treena. What'd I miss? What pics? Oh no! I hate it when this happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I did not catch the pics either. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night all, it's been an incredibly long and stressful day for me. :yawn:


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night all,
Tomorrow is another day Don. Heres to a better one for ya.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, coffee and tea are ready to go along with bagels, toast and a big fruit platter.

Guy, my day has started much better as mybirdie.ca is updated and ready to go for this Saturday.

Have a great weekend folks.


----------



## medic03

I posted some beautiful pictures of an albino moose with it's family - I was told that they were taken by an OPP officer just outside Kirkland Lake (where I am from). After I posted the pics I googled and found out that they weren't taken up north in fact there are a few places that have taken credit for them. I thought I was sent it by a reliable source - I should have checked before I posted them.


----------



## SINC

Were these the pictures Treena?

snopes.com: Albino Moose


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and bagel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just came in from phase one of snow shoveling. That is the phase where I dig a path to get to my snow shovels (always leave a shovel inside the house here in St.John's). The problem is the wind causing drifts. Phase two will commense once I have some breakfast, and the wind dies down a bit by this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Those white moose were attributed to central Newfoundland and Labrador a few years ago, but it was never confirmed.


----------



## Dr.G.

There was word of an albino doxie roaming the hill just outside of St. John's, but that has never been confirmed. I think it was a doxie with lots of snow stuck to her fur. Here is the only picture in existence of this rare dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blustery snow is still falling, with -2C temps at just past 1PM.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Were these the pictures Treena?
> 
> snopes.com: Albino Moose


No, they weren't those ones though very similar. The moose in the ones at snope looked a little mangier than the ones that I was sent - course mine could be the same moose a few months later with some better food. Spring moose that come out to the highway to lick the salt off of the roads look mangy. By summer when they are driven from the bush by the flies they are a lot better looking.


----------



## medic03

Dr.G. said:


> Those white moose were attributed to central Newfoundland and Labrador a few years ago, but it was never confirmed.


I have since seen it attributed from anywhere from BC to idaho to ontario to NF/Lab


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a young moose that walked across our front lawn, as I was out back with the doxies. A neighbor took the picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. How are you this fine evening?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning.

Since I am the first one in, the tea and coffee are on as well as some Bolor special since I have to go out and shovel the driveway after a storm last night. This will build up an appetite so a hearty spread of bacon, sausage, eggs, toast and hash browns are being served over at the greasy spoon, Lou's Diner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Thanks for the coffee. I too shall be going out to shovel. However, I think that I am going to have a healthy breakfast first, stretch a bit, and then go out and tackle yesterday's snow. I think that I may bypass the greasy spoon at Lou's Diner, since I don't want bypass surgery at some point in the near future.


----------



## MaxPower

It's funny. I was treating a couple of patients the other day. One was 86, the other was 92. Both of them loved their bacon and said they would spread the bacon fat on toast as well as fry their eggs and tomatoes.

Strange hearing comments like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, it is a genetics factor as well, and I don't have those in my favor when it comes to heart problems. So, I watch what I eat.

How are you this fine Sunday morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. There is nothing like sliced tomatoes fried in bacon grease. I try to have two slices once a year just so I don't forget the taste.

Now fried green tomato slices in Becel are a treat I can have more often in the fall when they are in season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I must try those green toms and Becel. I shall pass on sliced toms in bacon grease, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, on today's St.Albert's Place, I was watching the clip of the dolphin rings. Are the rings made of air?


----------



## SINC

Yep, the rings are indeed air. But how they form them is still a mystery from what I have read. I did not intend to solve the mystery, just to show people that it does happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Don. It might be some air with a bit of mucus, which would hold it together until disturbed.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

This weekend is a challenge. I am trying winter camping. In my house. I made arrangements for oil delivery for this week - I am almost caught up and can make a payment from next paycheque - but my blinkin oil supply isn't cooperating and I am so low that I am afraid it will run completely out before tomorrows delivery and
I don't want a service fee for someone to come out and bleed the blinkin thing. I don't believe the gauge is accurate as the beginning of the week it didn't look as low as it is and I couldn't switch bills between these paycheques............... 

So space heaters and layers and layers of clothing are the fashion of the day. Sigh, someday the supply and the budget will actually cooperate LOL!!

I think it is a day for baking  I told the kitten I wanted his fur coat as it is sooo very soft.

I have some more layout pages in mind and working on my sample photo book for Cameo. I have a brochure to finish and get out and about too.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Jeanne. I could send you out some doxies to cuddle with at night. It gets so hot with one or two of them in bed with us that my wife has to turn off the heat in the bedroom. Just a thought.

Do NOT trust the guage on your tank. I faced the same situation and got caught with the guage saying "almost E" and then ran out of oil. Got an emergency delivery and no charge since it was their oil tank. Bon chance.


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> It's funny. I was treating a couple of patients the other day. One was 86, the other was 92. Both of them loved their bacon and said they would spread the bacon fat on toast as well as fry their eggs and tomatoes.
> 
> Strange hearing comments like that.


My two grandmothers both lived to be 95, and my maternal grandfather lived to 101. They all fried stuff in butter and grease all the time, but also ate a lot of whole grains and very little processed food. 

However my paternal grandfather died of congestive heart failure at 52. He was overweight and smoked though. My dad is still going strong at 80, so I'm hoping the genes I inherited are the proper ones. (We have a saying in our family: if you want to live a long time, choose your ancestors well.)

The one thing the longer living relatives all have/had in common: daily exercise and fresh air. My maternal grandfather would walk at least two miles every day (had to use a walker once he got to be in his late 90s). 

I just have to be careful not to be hit by a bus.


----------



## SINC

There is much to be said for our common heating system of natural gas in the west. No deliveries, no gauges, etc. That said, we use electric blankets on our beds and turn the thermostat down to 64 at night.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Jeanne. I could send you out some doxies to cuddle with at night. It gets so hot with one or two of them in bed with us that my wife has to turn off the heat in the bedroom. Just a thought.
> 
> Do NOT trust the guage on your tank. I faced the same situation and got caught with the guage saying "almost E" and then ran out of oil. Got an emergency delivery and no charge since it was their oil tank. Bon chance.


Haha - they tell me that there is actually 20-40 litres when it hits E - but I have run out of oil before. Just another adventure. I could just leave the heater running in the basement for the water pipes and stay at my moms - but we are fine.

I wonder sometimes how pioneers made it.................I admire them for their survival as they must have really had it rough in cold weather and all the work thatit took simply to make a living. I think sometimes just how much work just there was for families to do just to survive and we wuss out when our internet connection goes down......

Keep smilin!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, they told me the same thing, which is why I was not charged for the special delivery and priming when it ran dry. I even got a $25 rebate for the "inconvenience" of going through a "cold" St.John's night, when it got down to -5C. I was more worried about the pipes, but nothing happened since I had the woodstove and electric heat to keep up warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

"That said, we use electric blankets on our beds and turn the thermostat down to 64 at night." Don, we have the doxies, and I set the thermostat down to 10C at night. This is the only way we can stay cool upstairs and not waste oil heating an empty downstairs. The basement, where most of the doxies sleep, is heated by a small electric heater and keeps them toasty warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I would say that you have genes on your side.

"I just have to be careful not to be hit by a bus." Be sure to look both ways when crossing the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I wonder sometimes how pioneers made it.................I admire them for their survival as they must have really had it rough in cold weather and all the work thatit took simply to make a living." I would have died my first winter out on the prairies. I marvel at how my grandparents made it over to America from Europe in steerage.


----------



## MLeh

My grandfather (the one who lived to 101) came over from Wales in 1912 when he was 17, and the first year they were in Saskatchewan he and his brothers lived in a 'soddie', which is a sod hut - squares cut from the turf and piled up. They ran out of food at one point and lived off wild mushrooms. My grandfather couldn't abide mushrooms after that.


----------



## Dr.G.

When the Czar of Russia began the pogroms against the Jews in Russia, my grandparents came over to New York City. That was 1903. They lived in the tenemants on Mott and Hester Street in the Lower East Side of NYC.

Elaine, I think that your grandparents survived through a greater ordeal than my grandparents.


----------



## Bolor

Think warm thoughts, Jeanne. Those big dogs you have should be able to keep you warm


----------



## Dr.G.

Seven doxies generate more warmth than two big dogs. 

This interesting fact was brought to you by the Canadian Ministry of Useless Information and the Hinterland Who's Who.

Hinterland Who's Who


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, and good luck with your heating situation. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good night all.

Off to watch 24.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some fresh tea and coffee, along with an assortment of bagels, muffins, toast, scones and cereals.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been outside since 8AM trying to dig out a path to my snow blower. The 10-15cm of snow were actually 25cm and the drifting was severe. I shall take some pics once I finish the back so that the doxies don't sink up over their heads.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> I have been outside since 8AM trying to dig out a path to my snow blower. The 10-15cm of snow were actually 25cm and the drifting was severe. I shall take some pics once I finish the back so that the doxies don't sink up over their heads.


Seems you have some pretty strange math out east. Out here in the prairies 10-15 is -5 and 10+15 is 25. I guess I'll never understand you easterners.  

Morning all!


----------



## SINC

Morning smart a--, I mean Sean.

I look forward to seeing the pics Marc. Work fascinates me. I can watch it for hours.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Seems you have some pretty strange math out east. Out here in the prairies 10-15 is -5 and 10+15 is 25. I guess I'll never understand you easterners.
> 
> Morning all!


Sean, you're not making any sense. Have you checked the CO levels in your home and office. I bet there's a train idling on the tracks this morning and the exhaust is making your head fuzzy   

Good morning all. 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Nothing difficult to understand about those of us here in Canada's Far East. The simple fact is that Environment Canada goofed once again. This was real heart attack snow, so I used the snow blower and took it easy. Started at 8AM, took a few breaks and just finished now. I am pooped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I shall take a break after lunch and get some pics to send you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, Don, be kind to Sean. How are you both this afternoon .......... morning where you both are today?


----------



## bhil

I only jest so I won't feel sorry for myself. After just having celaned the driveway Friday, I will have to do it again today after work, and if the forecast holds true, again tomorrow.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> I only jest so I won't feel sorry for myself. After just having celaned the driveway Friday, I will have to do it again today after work, and if the forecast holds true, again tomorrow.


Sean, for a small fee, I'll park my car in a driveway down the street from your house. It doesn't seem to matter where I park, all the snow on the whole block seems to end up on top of and around my car so there would only be a small skiff in your driveway   

Things are fine here, except that I need to go and shovel my car out so it's not too covered tomorrow morning when I need to go for some bloodwork first thing in the morning.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Nice to see a little humour this morning.
Just got in from a long night of snow removal. Lots of plowing this weekend and having to deal with 60km winds while trying to shovel entrances and walks is a pain. Wind blown compacted drifted snow has got to be the worst.
Thanks for the coffee. I will catch up here and then off to bed. looks like we got more of the same for tonight along with rain in the morning.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, they told me the same thing, which is why I was not charged for the special delivery and priming when it ran dry. I even got a $25 rebate for the "inconvenience" of going through a "cold" St.John's night, when it got down to -5C. I was more worried about the pipes, but nothing happened since I had the woodstove and electric heat to keep up warm.


 
Woodstove would be a bonus for backup. We went to -21 last night I believe and what I have is a space heater in the basement, two small space heaters and a kerosene heater to use for a drafty two story farmhouse. The kerosene heater stinks and I don't care to use it much as it isn't really safe.
They shall be delivering oil either today or tomorrow.

Guy, my driveway will fit about four cars parked end to end.............I would make you a lovely hot toddy if you could plow it for me.......... 


I can't wait for winter to go away........I don't mind the snow so much but I hate the cold.

Wonder what mischief I can get into........


----------



## Sitting Bull

I'm on my way jeanne, Be there by the morning.

I have a wood stove as well. Nothing beats the warmth. When we are home enough to keep it going day and night what a difference. I love it but it sure is messy.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Well good night everybody.


----------



## SINC

I had one home with a fireplace and all I can remember is the hassle of keeping it clean and constantly cutting and hauling wood. I would never have another wood burning fireplace or stove. Gimme gas every time. Flick a switch, it's on, flick a switch, it's off.

I might think differently if I had to heat using oil though.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I had one home with a fireplace and all I can remember is the hassle of keeping it clean and constantly cutting and hauling wood. I would never have another wood burning fireplace or stove. Gimme gas every time. Flick a switch, it's on, flick a switch, it's off.
> 
> I might think differently if I had to heat using oil though.


Major difference between a fireplace and an airtight wood stove, Don. Fireplaces are just an inefficient method of taking warm air from the house and sending it up the chimney. Technology has improved the efficiency of airtight stoves tremendously. A log burns for hours, and we get very little ash from our wood stove. Probably clean the ashes out once a year.


----------



## SINC

That's good to know Elaine, but I would still have to chop (or buy) and haul wood, and that's too much of a hassle for me now.


----------



## winwintoo

I can remember my Dad sawing logs to be burned all winter in our wood stoves. He would borrow a really loud engine with a huge pulley on it and the saw blade was about 3 feet across - no blade guard of course - and he would advance the log along a channel and then push it into the path of the blade. Took about 3 days to get enough wood for the winter. We heated our house with a wood stove in the kitchen and a round wood and coal burning space heater in the main bedroom. sigh.

Someone a couple of days ago was talking about bacon drippings on toast. You haven't lived until you've woken up on a really cold winter morning to the smell of homemade bread toasting over wood coals and then spreading bacon drippings and salt on the toast. Hmmmm good!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

In agree with Elaine about the efficiency of a wood stove vs a fire place. However, I would rather heat our home with natural gas rather than heating oil. Still, while there is loads of natural gas in our off-shore oil wells, there is no way to get it here to NL. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

I remember as a kid when Mom used to bake or roast in the summer in the coal/wood stove in the kitchen. Many a time we took the kitchen table outside and had our evening meal there because it was too hot in the house due to the oven being used.

A neighbour has a new pellet stove and loves it. I have nothing against heating with wood as long as I don't have to chop/transport/carry it into the house. This pellet thing looks interesting though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, chopping wood is one of my late summer/early fall traditions. I chop the wood early in the morning, lay it out in the sun and then, at the end of the day, stack it in the garage.


----------



## winwintoo

Does anyone remember a few years ago there was the annual scare about us running out of oil reserves so the "experts" advocated using wood stoves to heat home instead of natural gas or oil?

That was long before energy efficient wood stoves. Lots of people ran out and bought wood stoves in an effort to save the world.

Having grown up in an age and area where wood was the only combustible material available, I couldn't believe that people could be so dense.

Had they never seen a tree grow? It takes years to grow a tree big enoughand only one evening to burn the whole thing in an old wood stove.

That was when I stopped listening to "experts" about anything.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I have the woodstove for emergency heat and for comfort heat. St.John's gets lots of ice storms, and the power can be out for days. As well, there is nothing better than to have a snow day when we all sit around the wood stove.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I have the woodstove for emergency heat and for comfort heat. St.John's gets lots of ice storms, and the power can be out for days. As well, there is nothing better than to have a snow day when we all sit around the wood stove.


I know how enjoyable it can be to sit around a wood stove, but back then the advertisements claimed that by burning wood instead of fossil fuels we'd somehow be saving the planet - it was the false claims that I objected to. 

I have fond memories of sitting with my feet up on the open door of the oven in our kitchen wood stove. 

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, that's exactly how I would sit to thaw the laces of my skates after a few hours out on the creek, especially if I fell into water in the "rapids" where the ice never go too thick and the water was only a few inches deep. Ah, memories!


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Had they never seen a tree grow? It takes years to grow a tree big enough and only one evening to burn the whole thing in an old wood stove.
> 
> That was when I stopped listening to "experts" about anything.
> 
> Margaret


Well, that's your Saskatchewan tree.  My grandmother used to allow the JW's to come in and talk to her ... until the day they backed out of her driveway and ran over her (carefully nurtured for years and handwatered until it was all of 8 feet tall) fir tree next to the house. Only tree in about 20 square miles. She never let them darken the doorway again. She was some upset.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> A neighbour has a new pellet stove and loves it. I have nothing against heating with wood as long as I don't have to chop/transport/carry it into the house. This pellet thing looks interesting though.


What are the pellets made out of?


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Well, that's your Saskatchewan tree.  My grandmother used to allow the JW's to come in and talk to her ... until the day they backed out of her driveway and ran over her (carefully nurtured for years and handwatered until it was all of 8 feet tall) fir tree next to the house. Only tree in about 20 square miles. She never let them darken the doorway again. She was some upset.


I can see her being upset. 

We had a maple tree beside our house that Mom and Dad swore was the same age as me. When I was about 18, SaskPower cut it down because it was touching the power lines. We chopped it up and burned it in the stove - yes we still used wood for heat in those days - and it took about a day to burn.

Trees are precious here. Maybe Don knows if the Percival tree is still there? There was a big fight to save it when plans to twin the Transcanada highway would have cut it down. I can't find a picture of it now.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

medic03 said:


> What are the pellets made out of?


They're compressed wood. Usually made from scrap wood. Some use a binder similar to wax, so you have to check and make sure the pellets are compatible with the stove.

Most pellet stoves use an auger to feed the pellets into the combustion chamber, which can be a drawback if you're expecting to use the stove during a power outage: the auger requires electricity to run. Some have a hand crank for this contingency, but again: caveat emptor


----------



## SINC

Margaret, the tree is still there and they are still fighting to save it:

Whitewood Herald


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Margaret, the tree is still there and they are still fighting to save it:
> 
> Whitewood Herald


Thanks Don, the last few times I've been out that way, we went to Kipling first and I missed the tree. Amazing how something like that unites a community.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

It's the Saskatchewan way to fight for what you believe in Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a forecast for a 30+cm snowfall on Wed., which is the 10th anniversary of TO's Mayor, Mel Lastman, calling in the troops when he called in the Canadian Armed Forces to help out when they were hit by a 23cm snowfall, which topped off a couple of weeks of a few 10-20cm snowfalls. We sent over some snowplows and crews to help show the army what to do. Wonder if they will return the favor? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I took a couple of picture today, but I shall take some more pics of the same spot after the storm on Wed. That should be interesting ............ for anyone not having to shovel that massive amount of snow.


----------



## SINC

Until I see the pics, all I can do is imagine how big the snowfall is Marc, so I'm thinking a herd of elephants. Is that close?


----------



## SINC

Which reminds me Marc, I dug out some old pictures of a March blizzard we had in SK. back in the fifties. I will try and scan them later and post them here.

They are the ones I once told you of where I stood on the side of the railroad tracks and watched the trains go by under my feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, last night was an average "heavy snowfall" for St.John's (i.e., 25cm of snow and winds causing drifts). Today, it was cold, but no wind, so everyone dug out. Wed. will be very heavy snow (e.g., 35-50cm of snow). It will not be like the snowfall a couple of years ago when it was 83cm of snow over a 30 hour period, or the 85cm snowfall over a 48 hour period in which I told my wife that if I could clear out the driveway, we were then driving to the airport and moving. She took a picture of me trying to find a place to throw the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife's father, who grew up in rural SK, talks of the howling winds and the snow that litteraly would blow around until it hit something obstructing it, like a house. Snow could then drift up along one side of the house, up to the roof, and leave the other side of the house free of snow, since the blowing snow was so light.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you warm and safe. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, you're down early tonight. Must be all that shovelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I do ache, I cannot tell a lie. I have a cup of tea and was going to relax at St.Albert's Place. 

Good luck with your wind/snow/wind chills. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you seem to genuinely enjoy my site.

Have a nice evening, Marc.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning boys and girls,
Coffee is ready, and breakfast is on its way. While you are waiting please help yourselves to some warm cinnamon buns.
Enjoy.
Got to go, got some snow to move


----------



## SINC

Mmmmm, warm cinnamon buns with my coffee, thanks Guy. Hope you have a good day getting that snow moved. If it's like it is in St. Albert, there is about 3 inches to move today.

Yesterday was bread baking day for me (one white, one rye) and today I will make a couple of racks of honey / garlic ribs for supper tonight. They were on sale yesterday at Stupidstore and Ann could not resist, thus my job for the day was fixed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee and the hot buns, Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "Glad to hear you seem to genuinely enjoy my site." Yes, I find it very unique and interesting. Still, I go when I know I am able to spend at least 1/2 hour there, since it is a very eclectic site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, we may need your services here in St.John's tomorrow. The forecast is either for 10+cm of snow tomorrow morning, followed by 1+ inch of rain. If the rain does not come, then we will be getting 30-50cm of snow. That is what happened a few years ago when we were expecting 10-15cm and "some" rain, but ended up with 83cm of snow. The winds will be gusting at over 80km/h, so that might make matters worse. What are your rates? Folks around here charge about $50 for 1/2 hour to have your driveway plowed out.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. Well, all of the snow I cleared out of the driveway yesterday was back this morning when I left for work, and if the talk on the radio this morning was to be believed, up to another 10cm is supposed to fall today. I have to take my son swimming after work, so I guess I know what my evening plans are going to be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Yes, constant clearing of the driveway is a "favorite" winter pasttime for me. Still, shovel every 10cm and it does not build up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and very cold, with -7C and a -16C windchill. Still, it is very dry and very bright outside, so it is actually nice to be shoveling. Good exercise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see you used the tree story I sent you. Still had to chuckle after reading it again. Great pet and northern lights pics.


----------



## winwintoo

I was up too early and saw Guy's post about the cinnamon buns, but I couldn't have any because I was supposed to go for fasting blood tests this morning. I hid one for later and went back to bed. 

Now it's snowing and blowing and it will take too much effort to dig my car out, so I decided that the blood tests can wait until tomorrow. Then, I came back here for coffee and to get my bun but guess what!

Just saying.

I'll be in the den watching movies if anyone wants to fess up   

Margaret


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. 
Marc, please send the doxie express with a case of Bolor Special. I'm just going to hunker down for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, we were sending out some Bolor Special as a surprise to Margaret when her windchills get down to -40C, but looks as if you are going to get the same, so we shall send it to you first. Enjoy and stay warm.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Marc. It hit the spot. Wind chills are currently -39 which is close enough


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, southern Manitoba is also getting record wind chills as well.


----------



## winwintoo

I can't put off going to the clinic, so I have to go tomorrow, so I went and shoveled out around my car - there was a 2 foot drift in front of it and the "gentleman" who parks beside me had driven back and forth over the drifts to pack them down rather than shovel his space - all that meant was that it was much more difficult for me to shovel.

Do you think he'd get the hint if I leaned a shovel up against his apartment door?

Anyway it's done now and I feel very righteous for having persevered and got it done. beejacon 

Some Bolar special will hit the spot.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, some Bolor Special is on its way to you. A shovel through the front windshield might be more effective, but the shovel by the door more neighborly.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> They were on sale yesterday at Stupidstore .


Don, that's what my sister and the kids call it too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor Special is selling well here in St.John's, with -10C and a windchill of -16C, which is very cold for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Good night everyone.

I am off bright and early tomorrow with my boss to Wallaceberg ON to go to a home and do some Customer Satisfaction Surveys. Doesn't sound like much fun, but I am getting a pay cheque and that is all that matters to me.


----------



## SINC

That's where our youngest son was born Warren. We lived there for seven years. I was publisher of the paper. It's spelled Wallaceburg, not berg. Pretty little place on the Sydenham river with two lift bridges. Sent from my iPod Touch.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, fresh tea and coffee are now being served. I just finished updating mybirdie.ca. This is a slow news week, so I will have to invent something to stir the pot later today. I am just too tired right now to bother. Back to bed for this guy.

Have a good time in Wallaceburg today Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Have a good sleep, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snowing now, with 10-15cm forecast. It will hopefully turn to rain, or else we get 25-40cm more snow by tomorrow morning. We shall see. Winds are strong out of the southeast at 80km/h, so the doxies are not happy campers.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada -- Yuk.

St. John's and vicinity
5:04 AM NST Wednesday 14 January 2009

Wind warning for
St. John's and vicinity continued 

Southeasterly winds gusting to 100 km/hour will develop this morning and veer to westerly gusting to 100 km/hour this evening.


----------



## bhil

You better tie ropes to the doxies before you let them out Marc, otherwise, they might just blow away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. They refuse to go outside in these winds, and the snow is now horizontal. 10cm was forecast by this afternoon, but at least 15cm has fallen in the past couple of hours alone. The drifting is what I hate, with snow up over the tires on one side of the car, and only an inch or so on the other side of the car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Marc, we feel your pain:


----------



## MLeh

If we didn't have winter, would we truly appreciate spring?

Anyone working on any new hobbies?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my pain is in my back, my arms and my knees. I spent an hour trying to shovel a path to the door. It fills in faster than I can shovel, and the worst is yet to come. The yellow and orange is, sadly, not rain, but over a foot of snow.  

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

"Anyone working on any new hobbies?" I was hoping to take up scanning of my slides into digital formats in my "free time", but I have not had any free time yet.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Well I managed to dig my car out and get to the clinic this morning, but forgot the paper that tells them what tests to do, and they couldn't do one test, so I'll have to go back later today.

I am so not used to winter. Having underground parking for so long spoiled me and digging out the car and then getting stuck in the driveway and then again on the street is so not what I want to do   

Some coffee and breakfast and then I'll head out again.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your woes, Margaret. Might I offer you a nice cup of herbal tea?


----------



## winwintoo

Some herbal tea would be nice.

I need to go out again so I need all the fortification I can get.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Ann has to go to a doctors appointment so she will take the 4 x 4 as it has been snowing steadily since early morning.

Me? I'm stayin' in and watchin' a movie. Might even quaff a cold one. Hehehe.


----------



## Dreambird

The weatherman on CTV had the "nerve" to promise us a Chinook with temps. rising up to 12ºC by the weekend... what happened? I have no idea except that there is no Chinook...


----------



## SINC

Hang in there Diane. Right now the wind chill here is -27 and it's supposed to be +8 tomorrow. Yeah, right.


----------



## MLeh

Dreambird said:


> The weatherman on CTV had the "nerve" to promise us a Chinook with temps. rising up to 12ºC by the weekend... what happened? I have no idea except that there is no Chinook...


They did the same thing last week when I was in Calgary - chinook forecast to come in over night with temperatures rising to at least zero if not higher. Woke up in the morning expecting something around zero, with a bit of wind, and got ice fog and -14° instead. Only it was the weatherperson on CBC.

Something about them not being right often enough to believe, but not being wrong enough that you can ignore them completely ...

PS: are you sure they didn't read the Vancouver forecast by mistake? +12 is what we're told to expect here this weekend too.


----------



## Dreambird

Elaine, I'm beginning to wonder if I didn't imagine it but I'm sure that's what he said a couple of days back. Predicted a heavy wind overnight and then warmer temps. and I thought "yep, that would be a Chinook!". The wind picked up a tiny bit for about an hour and *poof** that was it. 

It's -21ºC with the wind chill here right now...


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife got calls this afternoon from her brother in Edmonton, her sister in Calgary and a friend in Regina. Seems that our winds this afternoon, which topped off at 143km/h and 25cm of snow and hail made the national news. They all wanted to know if we survived. We did, thanks to the snowblower.

They also reported that Spring was coming to Edmonton and Calgary for the rest of the week, and that Regina was going down into the deep freeze tonight. We are going to hit lows of -10 to -12C each night until at least Sunday, which iv very cold for us. Of course, the windchills tonight in parts of Labrador will be -53C. I shudder to think of anyone outside in that sort of temp.

I have a strong cup of tea and got the woodstove going to relax for the rest of the night.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is currently 5C but with winds gusting up to 100km/h, it does not feel warm. Still, the stars are coming out, so maybe this is the end of our snow for today.


----------



## winwintoo

I just heard on the radio that only Iqualuit was colder than Regina today. 

OK, now I'm officially confused. I first spelled it "Iqualuit" and and then wondered if that was the correct spelling so I googled and got lots of results with that spelling and also "Iqaluit" - without the qu - so which is it?

Some of the google results seem to be official listing for the city etc.

Anyway, I didn't think it was that cold out this afternoon. No wind I guess.

Reading about Marc's weather makes me ashamed that I'm such a whiner about having to shovel  

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, shoveling snow is my main source of exercise in the winter. I lost 4 pounds today in the four times I was outside shoveling. My whole body aches, but it is a good ache in that I accomplished something, lost some weight, helped my heart and now I can relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Labrador City might get a windchill as low as -53C tonight. They might warm up to -22C on Friday.

Labrador City, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> I just heard on the radio that only Iqualuit was colder than Regina today.
> 
> OK, now I'm officially confused. I first spelled it "Iqualuit" and and then wondered if that was the correct spelling so I googled and got lots of results with that spelling and also "Iqaluit" - without the qu - so which is it?
> 
> Some of the google results seem to be official listing for the city etc.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't think it was that cold out this afternoon. No wind I guess.
> 
> Reading about Marc's weather makes me ashamed that I'm such a whiner about having to shovel
> 
> Margaret


Margaret, I sold some equipment to the City of Iqaluit and the city purchase order, all their paperwork and specifications didn't have a u after the q. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a grad student online this semester in Rankin Inlet, Nunavut and one in Labrador City, NL. They are discussing who is getting the colder temps this week. I am getting a headache just trying to imagine their cold.


----------



## Dreambird

Well, this is the current forecast for Calgary from the net... which if true is fine by me as I think it will be a miracle if it hits 10º tomorrow:

Calgary, Alberta - Forecast - Environment Canada

The weatherman on the CTV 6PM news still has illusions/delusions of 15º by Sunday... the snow stopped. Finally...


----------



## Dr.G.

Go for it, Diana. Anything over +10C these days is a plus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Margaret, I sold some equipment to the City of Iqaluit and the city purchase order, all their paperwork and specifications didn't have a u after the q.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Thanks Elaine. If the cheque cleared, then I guess that's "official" enough for me   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Sure is quiet in here at this time of the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have made some fresh coffee for those of us up early this morning. A warm breakfast is also being made.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a -16C windchill due to the strong winds. These winds clocked in at nearly 120km/h last night ............ all night. Kept me up as I thought something was pounding into my house.


----------



## Cameo

Brrr!!! It was -29 outside this morning. Even the dogs did things in a hurry. Sooo very glad I have my oil delivery and a warmish house.

Hope everyone is safe and warm today.


----------



## bhil

It was -47 with the wind chill out here this morning one of those days when I wish I didn't have to work. My wife is even considering keeping the kids home from preschool. And yet, they are still forecasting 0 for tomorrow. I'll believe it when I see it.

Don, I don't think that time of the day is classified as morning, I think that's still last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Glad that you are now toasty warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. We have friends in Regina, and they are saying that the next few days will be a gift from Mother Nature, with sunshine and some warmer temps. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. I hope the warm wind that is blowing here makes it across the Rockies and warms up the rest of Canada. In the meantime: a batch of warm cinnamon rolls with a maple syrup drizzle is on the counter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. Those rolls sound tempting. Snow squalls and -5C here in St.John's, so any warm weather would be appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada clocked winds at a station in St. John's at 148 km/h on Wednesday night.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Go over to "how's the weather" thread to see our awful forecast. Neither on of my cars would start this morning and they were plugged in. Called for a boost and there is at least a two hour wait. Oh well, I don't have to be anywhere. I'll just hunker down a while.
Right now I'm enjoying the super charged Bolor Special.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your woes with your car, Bob. That must be such a pain ............. and very cold. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Bob, what kind of cars are they? Are they not in a garage? Most of today's fuel injected vehicles start easily. Our Windstar, now eight years old starts at -35 easily and it sits outside and has never been plugged in yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is a block heater meant to keep the oil in the engine block viscous?


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Is a block heater meant to keep the oil in the engine block viscous?


Less viscous.

However I think the issue may not be with the viscosity of the oil, but the fact that batteries are less efficient during colder weather. If his batteries were older and have less cranking amps available, the drop in efficiency due to the cold would account for the cars not starting even though they were plugged in.

Battery blankets take care of this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Elaine. I should have been more exact. Less viscous fluids (e.g., water) flow easier than more viscous fluids (e.g., blackstrap molasses).

What material would a battery blanket be made of to keep the block warm?


----------



## MLeh

It's just like a heating pad, and you wrap it around the battery and plug it in the same as you would the block heater.


----------



## Bolor

Both cars are Buicks. The older one is a 2001 Regal with the battery replaced last Dec. I have had a lot of trouble with this car and have had the remote starter removed because I thought it may be draining the battery. It may be something else. The other is a 2006 Rendezvous. This is the first time I have had trouble with this one. It is the original battery and it was -40 at dawn. It's supposed to warm up to -10 by Sunday but we are in for a lot of pain until then. I'll make sure to start the Rendezvous often enough to keep the battery charged.


----------



## Bolor

Elaine. I considered a battery blanket but this is the first winter in a long time that we have had a prolonged cold spell this bad. The area where my battery is on the Regal has limited space and I would have to remove the battery to get one on


----------



## MLeh

Bolor said:


> Both cars are Buicks. The older one is a 2001 Regal with the battery replaced last Dec. I have had a lot of trouble with this car and have had the remote starter removed because I thought it may be draining the battery. It may be something else. The other is a 2006 Rendezvous. This is the first time I have had trouble with this one. It is the original battery and it was -40 at dawn. It's supposed to warm up to -10 by Sunday but we are in for a lot of pain until then. I'll make sure to start the Rendezvous often enough to keep the battery charged.


I hate trouble shooting electrical problems, because you never know if it is a drain on the battery, the battery failing to hold a charge, or the alternator failing to charge the battery properly.

I had a 1973 Toyota on which the battery was having problems, and I replaced the battery, and then the alternator, and then found out that there was a point in the vehicle where the wires had been crimped between the body & the chassis (my father had backed into a telephone pole - just a little dent) and the insulation had worn off causing an intermittent short to ground. There was some celebration when THAT was discovered.

Then I had a stupid Chevy Corsica, hatchback, with a switch for the light in the hatch which was placed so that anything in the hatch would flip the light on - and the light would stay on whether the hatch was open or closed. I ended up taking the lightbulb out of the light after draining the battery a couple of times due to that.

But good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. I never knew that these sorts of things existed, or were even needed until I came to St.John's. We don't need it here, but in central NL and Labrador, they are essential.


----------



## MLeh

Marc, there are some tricks to surviving a real prairie winter if you don't have a garage: block heater, battery blanket, in car heater, & remote starter. None of these are essential if you don't have to be anywhere in particular, but they make getting up and getting out the door and on your way to work every morning a little more convenient. Best is a garage though.

I once met up with a guy from California in Calgary. We both flew into town and he picked the rental car at the airport, while I flew in a bit later and met him at the hotel, which only had surface (no underground) parking. The next morning we met in the lobby and I looked at him: clad in a windbreaker. No hat, no gloves. It was -25. So I asked him if he'd plugged the rental car in. He gave me a look and said "It's not an ELECTRIC car, Elaine". 

So I held out my gloved hand for the key, and went out and started the car and scraped off the windows, and then took him to Sears where I made him buy a tuque and some warm winter gloves. That night when we got back to the hotel I showed him the plug-ins along the outside of the building, and then looked inside the car for an extension cord. But there wasn't one, so I told him to go inside the hotel and ask the front desk clerk for the loan of an extension cord.

He gave me another look and said "They're not going to have extension cords at the front desk, Elaine." I just looked at him and said "Come with me", went into the lobby and asked the clerk if we could borrow an extension cord. She opened a cupboard that must have had 30 extension cords all bundled up for just this scenario. And then I took him back outside and showed him how to plug in the car.

Of course, the next day it chinooked and it was +10 by noon. And then he learnt why Calgarians need to have windshield washer fluid, and have cars that are really dirty. And then the next day it was -20 again, and he learnt all about lock de-icer.

A very informative week for him.


----------



## overkill

Dont mind me, just popping in to say hello and trying to keep warm. I heard Chez Marc's had their wonderful hot apply cider available once again


----------



## winwintoo

Hanging a shop light (turned on of course) under the hood near the battery does wonders and will usually heat it up enough so it will start in about 1/2 an hour.

Surprising what we prairie girls know eh   

I wish there was a cure for square tires though.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day all,
I'M DONE!!
Just thought i would let you know that I am putting the plow away. Finished my last site today. Man I am tired . It has been a long week. Actually a long month. I haven't been getting much sleep lately. But thats about to change, Shut the cell phone and unplug the house phone and off to bed I go.
Hope you all are having a great day and we shall check in when i get up. If I get up.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, there are some tricks to surviving a real prairie winter ...." This is what my wife tells me .............. the trick for me is not to go to these parts of our country during the winter. I would never survive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Steve, our famous Nova Scotia Hot Apple Cider is again a special at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, I can relate a bit. The other day, I cleared out our driveway, which can park 6 cars, and helped out with three other driveways, since I am the one with the snow blower. Part of my own, plus my back deck, had to be done by hand however. I truly ached all over.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is difficult getting the doxies to go outside. It is -10C with a -21C windchill.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I wish there was a cure for square tires though.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


There is Margaret, they're called radial tires.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, my wife had to explain to me the notion of the square tire.


----------



## SINC

I have not heard anyone complain of "square tires" in over twenty years now. Sure years back with bias ply tires it was an issue when very cold, but it has not been an issue for more than a generation now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here in St.John's, quality snow tires are a must.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I have not heard anyone complain of "square tires" in over twenty years now. Sure years back with bias ply tires it was an issue when very cold, but it has not been an issue for more than a generation now.


Last time I rented a car in Ft. McMoney in the winter, and stayed at a hotel (the Sawridge) without underground/indoor parking, the rental had definite square tires in the morning. Can't have been more than 3 winters ago. Took me all the way down the hill to get 'em round. (I've been staying elsewhere - with underground parking - since.) Although renting a car in Ft. McM is always a special experience. Only place in the world were you don't get unlimited mileage - because they know you're going a minimum of 35 km out of town. Wouldn't surprise me if the tires were bias ply.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Today's tea and coffee will be very hot, along with hot oatmeal and warm bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

-14C with a -26C windchill. This is a severe cold for us in St.John's. At least the sun is shining and the sky is blue. As the old saying goes, "Blue skies in the day, put the snow shovels away." So, all in all, it's a beautiful day .................. just very cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dodger's White Out! A CBC.ca/kids Game

I think that you start in St.John's ................ where most will meet their doom. Make it to Victoria, BC, the promised land, and you shall live a life of luxuary and warmth. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## bhil

Well, it looks like we made it through the really miserable weather we were having. The forecast now shows temperatures floating around 0 for as far out as they wish to guess. It's a good thing too, since they still don't have our fridge fixed and the food in the garage was starting to freeze. Hopefully they get it fixed before the cold comes back.

My wife is just starting a cake decorating class, so I left last night's homework out on the table for everyone to enjoy. A simple iced cake with a rainbow and clouds on it, please leave a slice for my daughter though, she's already staked out her claim on the piece of the rainbow that goed into the clouds because it has the most icing.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a nice day here, much like Regina at +2 on the way to +6. A welcome relief from the recent and very long cold snap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send any and all warm temps this way. -13C with a -25C windchill ........... and this is the high for the day. Still sunny, but there is no warmth in the sun.


----------



## Bolor

You guys deserve the break in the weather. Let's hope it makes it this far east. 

In the meantime I'm still hunkered down with my Bolor Special and will be for the next couple of days.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. With -10C temps and a -24C windchill, I am downing Bolor Specials. Working on a new blend, which I shall call the Super Bolor Special. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

When you get it perfected could you send a sample to me?


----------



## danalicious

I'll try to send warmer temps your way. I must admit, after 3 years living on the prairie, I am welcoming the milder temps and rain of BC. I think I am afraid to back to Alberta now...


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, it is on its way. Remember, sip it ........... like fine sipping whiskey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings to The Shang, danalicious, and thanks for the thoughts of warmer temps. 

FYI, my name is Marc, owner of The Cafe Chez Marc. No one owns the Shangri-la Clubhouse, however. We are sort of a family here in The Shang, and use our real first names.

Welcome to tranquility base here in ehMacLand.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> Bob, it is on its way. Remember, sip it ........... like fine sipping whiskey.


I look forward to it. The forecast has changed somewhat so I may only need the regular stuff for a while at least.


----------



## Bolor

Welcome to the Shang, danalicious. Your sending warmer temps seems to have worked. We shall see.


----------



## danalicious

Bolor said:


> Welcome to the Shang, danalicious. Your sending warmer temps seems to have worked. We shall see.


Happy to help!

Dana


----------



## MaxPower

Ok you people have to stop posting so much. Do you know how long it took me to catch up on two days worth?

BTW, welcome to the Shang Dana. I'm Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, the Super Bolor Special sold out here in St.John's in two hours. -12C temps and a -23C windchill will do that I suppose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, send warm temps east ................... all the way east. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bob, the Super Bolor Special sold out here in St.John's in two hours. -12C temps and a -23C windchill will do that I suppose.


Marc, this is just for you:


----------



## MaxPower

What was Margaret's saying?

Cold enough to freeze the nuts off a steel bridge?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don, but we need warmth. Might be a three-dog night. Last night was a two-dog night. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, all I know is that it is cold and it is not going away until at least Tuesday. I am not used to this sort of cold. It is so dry that I have to put lotion on my hands. Still, the stars are out and are very clear.


----------



## danalicious

My dad used to say it was so cold the politicians were putting their hands in their own pockets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Dana. What brought you to The Shang?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

To the Shang family, present and departed, sleep well and pleasant dreams. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Happy days are here again... at 1AM it's still 43ºF... I put that in F because I like the sound of it sooo much!  

And it feels like such a relief... even at 6ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another hot breakfast for anyone who is awake. As always, fresh tea and coffee is ready when you are, so enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I am going to try to do what you suggest .................. let's see, -13C is 8.6F ...................... -21C with the windchill is -5.8F with the windchill ............................. nope ................... still too cold for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to light snow falling and still very cold here in St.John's. The sun is trying to shine through the snow flurries, so there might be hope that we will get up to the forecast high of -11C. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too am up and around and just finished mybirdie.ca.

Unlike you we are enjoying a fine day here in Alberta, but take a look at the forecast high for us tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. +20C !!!!!!!!!!!!!! We don't get that until July. Amazing. Still, you folks went through a really cold Dec. so you all deserve a bit of a break. Gone will be your snow however. If you want some, we have plenty to spare.

How is your back these days?


----------



## SINC

My back has been fine Marc, but this winter has been hard on my weight. I have, shall we say, blossomed this year and at 220, I am 40 pounds heavier than I was two short years ago. My diet begins today. (I had not weighed myself for over a year, for fear it might just turn out that way, but did so last night.)

Treadmill and bike too, but it will be a slow start and a gradual build up. I have to get in shape for summer travel.

And no, our snow will not "go". There is far too much. Matter of fact the most we have had in many winters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I feel your pain re weight. I went from 235 up to 243 over Christmas/Hanukkah. Now, with all of the snow shoveling from this past week, I am back down to 238. My goal is to get to 200 pounds. I was up as high as 265 when both knees and my right shoulder were injured at the same time, making exercise nearly impossible.

Sun and +20C degrees would take about 2 to 3 feet snow from us in a day, so how much snow did you folks get?


----------



## SINC

Marc, the snow piles either side of the driveway are now eye level. I don't keep track of how much, but it's enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, a week of sunshine and warm temps should do the trick. Strangely enough, fog is one thing that really seems to take much of our snow in April and May.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning! We woke up to more thick fog and a thin layer of ice on the ground/cars. Still mild, but not +20! Wow! Now I am missing the prairie....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Might I interest you in something from the Cafe Chez Marc?


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. Might I interest you in something from the Cafe Chez Marc?


That depends...what have you got for a stuffy nose, whiny children and a sick husband? lol


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, we have homemade chicken soup (aka Jewish Penicillin), which is delivered to your door via Doxie Express. As for the whiney children, they can play with the doxie pups.


----------



## danalicious

Chicken soup sounds perfect! I usually make it myself every Friday, but did not have the time yesterday. Can you send some egg noodles with that?

Are the doxie pups housebroken?


----------



## Dr.G.

Soup on its way, along with homemade egg noodles.

Yes, the doxie pups are all housebroken. Cute as well ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, check out HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS to see some pics of the doxies and pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C with -24C windchills and more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

If I am the one making brunch tomorrow morning, it shall be something warm and filling.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, you're up awful early for a Sunday are you not?

How was your trip to Wallaceburg?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren and Don. No tea or coffee? I shall make some along with a warming breakfast for you early risers.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Don and Marc.

Yes I was up early today. We had an 8:00 Basketball game and I am the coach. I led the orange team to a 4 - 0 victory!! So now coffee would seem to hit the spot right now.

My trip to Wallaceburg went well. A long drive took up half of our day, but I was able to get my work done there. I interviewed a 95 year old man and that alone was worth the trip there. He was cracking one liners to me and pulled out a harmonica and started playing and singing for me. After wards I told him he made my day. Unfortunately,I didn't get a chance to see much of the town, I spent it all in the home.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all.
Got a big bowl of oatmeal and a wonderful cup of java.
Thanks for breaky.
Hope you all have a great day. Gonna be another warm one here. Simply unbelievable. All that work last week for nothing.
Have a good one.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Warren,
That must of been cool. I love listening to our seniors. They have an outlook that is simply awesome. I have always wanted to play the harmonica. I got one this year and am stating to pick up a few notes. I think I must be tone deaf.
Oh well I will keep trying.


----------



## MaxPower

I certainly enjoy meeting unique individuals like this fellow. That is what keeps my job interesting and fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, how old are these basketball players? 4-0 sounds more like a hockey score.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Your services might be needed here as things warm up tomorrow and we will be getting about 5 inches of snow, hail, sleet and some rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 30 years ago, I had the chance to speak each Sunday morning to an actual WWI vet. I would take my Old English Sheepdog out to Churchill Park, and he lived nearby. On our way home, we would pass his house and he would be outside. He would wave to me and one day I decided to go over and say hello. His stories were incredible.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, how old are these basketball players? 4-0 sounds more like a hockey score.


5 years old.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Marc,
Got the cargo plane ready and loaded. Just holler when you need me I'm good to go for a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, our problem was that we had a foot of snow, followed by some rain, and then for the past four days, temps from -10C to -16C. The snow that was not removed is now rock solid. My driveway is clear, but many are not. People with plows (snowblowers are of no help) are making a fortune this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, that explains the low score.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have sold out of the Super Bolor Special. Temps will hit -13C tonight, with a windchill in the -23C range. However, we have nothing left for anyone here in St.John's. Tomorrow's snow/hail/sleet/rain will mean warmer temps. We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Afternoon/Evening all... 

It's *57ºF* here right now!!! Just a little breeze and clear blue skies... I can hardly stand it...  

These little "breaks" from winter is the only thing that makes living in Calgary OK...


----------



## SINC

Yikes, it was so nice here I was giving driving lessons this afternoon. Nuttin' like startin' 'em young eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -10C with a -20C windchill here, Diane. Spent the last two hours watching the HBO Obama concert live from Washington, DC. We were all around the woodstove going full blast as we sang along.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic, Don. Indy 500, here he comes.


----------



## Dreambird

Don, that is so cute! Any dings in the furniture? 

Marc... I wish I could send the warmth across the country, I think everyone deserves a break...


----------



## Dr.G.

We will be getting a bit of a break from the cold for the next couple of days. It will be snowing/hailing/sleeting/raining starting tomorrow morning. My wife, who is from Calgary, and has lived in Edmonton and Winnipeg, likes the cold far more than the weather we will be getting next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## medic03

Don, are you sure he is yours? He's getting pretty darn cute!


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Don, are you sure he is yours? He's getting pretty darn cute!


Hey Treena, he looks just as cute as me. What else could I want?


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. You seem bright and chipper this morning. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have made some fresh tea and coffee, along with a fine breakfast of "whatever you want". Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents. Marc, I think Warren is doing his "Good Morning Vietnam" imitation just for the Shang folks the past couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I think that Warren needs to do this at 6AM St.John's time for it to have the same impact. Still, it is a fine intro to the day here in The Shang.


----------



## bhil

Morning Warren, Marc and Don . Sorry to hear about your weather Marc, I hope everyone else got a chance to enjoy the nice temperatures we're experiencing. It was nice enough out I was able to spend enough time outside to dig my way through to the BBQ, and a path through to the back door of the garage. We also took the kids out sledding and for a good long walk in the park. I wouldn't complain if this weather lasted us the rest of winter, but they are saying we only get ot keep it for a week. When we're done with it, I'll make sure ot send it out your way Marc.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don, Marc, Warren and Sean.
Trying my hardest to remember names. Thanks for coffee and breakfast sure hits the spot.
Just got back from dropping off the truck at the dealer no rear brakes . Figured I might need the back ones some day so today was a good day as no snow is forecasted.
Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone.

I got to go out driving around yesterday. The city doesn't clear all the snow off the street, so the 5 inch layer that was so nice and smooth when it was -40 was melting and making a real mess yesterday. When it gets cold again, we'll be in for a real treat on less traveled streets. But it WAS nice to be able to shop without a heavy parka on.

I'm slow getting started today. Another cup of coffee and maybe that will start my engines running.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. Glad to hear that you are getting new brakes. They come in handy when trying to stop. Hopefully, it won't cost you too much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. That is the one thing St.John's tries to do and that is keep the street as free of snow as possible. Of course, when you get 15-20 feet of snow each winter, it is difficult to find places to put it. So, the streets are clear but the sides of the roads narrow after each storm.


----------



## winwintoo

Our streets get narrower too as the winter progresses. A few years ago, the city realized they could save money by leaving a bed of snow on the side streets and it works well as long as the temp is freezing, but when it warms up that bed of snow turns to slush - if it happens in March, it's not a problem because it will all be gone soon, but when it warms up and turns that bed of snow to slush this early in the year, we're in for a rough ride. When it freezes again, those ruts will be terrible.

Another cup of coffee should do the trick. I have a bit of work and then nothing for a week or so. It feels good to be caught up for a change.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.

Parts of Toronto have a big problem with streets narrowing due to snow drifts. There's no room to take the snow off the road because it would cover the sidewalks. But the snow drifts interfere with street parking, and in many places, that's the only place where residents can park their cars. So then people have to park beside the snow drifts, so roads that have one lane each way become one lane shared by BOTH directions.


----------



## winwintoo

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Parts of Toronto have a big problem with streets narrowing due to snow drifts. There's no room to take the snow off the road because it would cover the sidewalks. But the snow drifts interfere with street parking, and in many places, that's the only place where residents can park their cars. So then people have to park beside the snow drifts, so roads that have one lane each way become one lane shared by BOTH directions.


Isn't it fun   

What makes it even more interesting is the people who seem blind to the fact that the street is now down to one lane and can't see oncoming traffic.

Let's go back to horses. A horse seems to know that it can't stand where another horse already is


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning Gents. Marc, I think Warren is doing his "Good Morning Vietnam" imitation just for the Shang folks the past couple of days.


True. but I'm probably not doing it any justice. It's just not the same without Robin Williams. Somehow type doesn't have the same effect.

Then again, if it puts a smile on somebody's face, then my work is done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, we get slush when it snows and then rains, like today. However, this is not all that common. Usually it snows ......... snows some more ........ snows even more ............... a bit of sleet and hail .............. freezing temps ............... more snow .............. more snow ................. more snow ................. on and on until May 24th. That is the day when you can figure on less than a 50% chance of heavy snow falling. It marks the onset of our melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, the same problems exist in downtown St.John's. Usually, the city comes and puts the snow into trucks and then dumps the snow into the St.John's Harbor. Around my house, I have a front garden to throw my snow either by hand or with my snow blower.


----------



## Dr.G.

"What makes it even more interesting is the people who seem blind to the fact that the street is now down to one lane and can't see oncoming traffic.

Let's go back to horses. A horse seems to know that it can't stand where another horse already is ."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Then again, if it puts a smile on somebody's face, then my work is done." I smile, so that is one for your list.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
We have been free of snowfall for over a week now. It's been too cold for it to snow.  We'll pay for it on Tuesday. After tonight, temps will moderate somewhat closer to normal. We shall see.

Marc, good thing I put my order for Bolor Special early. Will dstill need it for tomorrow at least.


----------



## SINC

Warren, I too smiled and knew yesterday it was the Robin Williams thing happening right here in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Good Morning Vietnam


----------



## Dr.G.

This is the part I liked in the movie, since I like Louis Armstrong. I just did not like the violence.

YouTube - Louis Armstrong - What a Wonderful World


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Warren, I too smiled and knew yesterday it was the Robin Williams thing happening right here in the Shang.


Well I'm happy you two liked it. So I accomplished what I set out to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, it's a nice way to start the morning. I just serve coffee and tea, along with breakfast/brunch when I am first up here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.

How are the children these days?


----------



## MaxPower

They boys are fine. My youngest just turned three on Saturday. My oldest will be five on Feb 1.

I remember announcing my oldest son's birth here in the Shang. How time flies.


----------



## MaxPower

My youngest haas this thing where everything he sees he wants to buy. Even if it is a dog being walked, he says "I'd buy that!"


----------



## Dr.G.

This is good to hear, Warren. You could buy him a doxie pup ..............


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> "What makes it even more interesting is the people who seem blind to the fact that the street is now down to one lane and can't see oncoming traffic.
> 
> Let's go back to horses. A horse seems to know that it can't stand where another horse already is ."



Marc, that photo looks familiar.  (I took a little artistic license with it.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool, Sonal. Here are some more. The last pic is a Newfoundland Dog. Saint Bernards don't do well in our NL climate (too much snow/sleet/hail/ice, etc), but Newfoundland dogs do great. So, every doixe has a Newfoundland dog to plow out a path for him/her. Great idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Time to stop by for a hot chocolate after a long day. I bought a friend who lives in Nipawin SK a new iMac today. He publishes a small magazine and I have been loading it with his software which he doesn't want to install himself. (Macs are new to him, he's a PC guy, but I finally convinced him to try a Mac.) He didn't believe me when I told him it would be easy. I also set it up with OnyX and Flip4Mac and Perian and WMP and all the other goodies he will need for a good Mac experience. He will travel here at month end for two days of lessons, then take it all home with him.

After all this, I sure hope he brings his check book to pay me. I really don't need another Mac.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. A fine greeting on this historic day. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have made some fresh tea and coffee to go along with an inauguration day brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents and welcome to a day that will live long into history.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. My sentiments exactly.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> They boys are fine. My youngest just turned three on Saturday. My oldest will be five on Feb 1.
> 
> I remember announcing my oldest son's birth here in the Shang. How time flies.


My daughter turns 5 on Feb 11th, my son 3 on May 4th, and reading your post made me try and remember if I announced their births here. After a brief look back, I announced my sons, but not my daughters since I didn't not join ehMac until 8 months or so after her her birth. Still however, I would never have guessed that I have been posting here for almost 5 years, it seems like only yesterday. Where does the time go?


----------



## bhil

Well, if the repair place is to be believed, we may finally get our fridge back tomorrow, after going 2 weeks without it. Now I will just be waiting for my projector (which also died) to get back from Optoma.

On the plus side, my wife is loving her new iMac which I got for her last week, as I now have everything setup and configured on it that she will need. When I ordered a refurb from the Apple Store online it estimated 3-5 days until it shipped and up to 8 days for delivery. It was at our house in a day and a half. My wife, who used to despise computers, even took it out of the box and set it up herself. She is now setup and ready to begin her school for her new career.


----------



## bhil

Oh, and Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. You have been active this morning. Kudos.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone! Big day...but sadly I will not be able to watch the inauguration - unless Treehouse starts broadcasting it...lol.

Would love a fresh, hot cup of coffee and a scone to start my day...yummmmy


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Not sure about Treehouse streaming in the inauguration. A nice TV station for kids,however.


----------



## bhil

Welcome to the Shang Dana! I missed your initial visit when you came in a couple of days ago, my name is Sean. I know what you feel like with Treehouse, but wait until your kids learn that if they are watching a movie on DVD, they can watch it over and over and over and it never ends.


----------



## danalicious

bhil said:


> Welcome to the Shang Dana! I missed your initial visit when you came in a couple of days ago, my name is Sean. I know what you feel like with Treehouse, but wait until your kids learn that if they are watching a movie on DVD, they can watch it over and over and over and it never ends.


Already there Sean! I can only say I am thrilled we have all our kids movies on DVD - VHS would not have been able to withstand the repetitive play!


----------



## Dr.G.

Gone are the days of Mr. Dressup and The Friendly Giant, two staples that my son liked to watch.


----------



## MaxPower

Speaking of kids shows, there is a show on the CBC (when it airs, I have no idea) called Bruno and the Banana Bunch. One of my best friends wrote and performed all of the music for it.

Bruno


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to admit that I don't know the kid shows on today.


----------



## MLeh

My daughter never watched a lot of TV - Mr. Dress Up and Friendly Giant were staples, but not much else. She said she didn't like Sesame Street - too frenetic. Reading Rainbow was another favourite though. The rest of the time was usually spent out-of-doors, or reading, or writing stories or just being creative.

She did have a few movies, on VHS. Aladdin, and Toy Story among others. At Christmas this year she sat down to watch Aladdin & Toy Story for the first time in years, and realised how many jokes in the movies just went right over her head when she was younger. She was rather disconcerted realising why Mum and Dad used to laugh at places she didn't find funny when she was younger.


----------



## MaxPower

I love to watch Toy Story with my boys. In fact, they like all of the Pixar movies Except for The Incredibles (too violent).


----------



## MaxPower

I was just watching a little of the Presidential convoy to the White House and I am still in awe at the magnitude of this historical event.

I didn't get a chance to watch the inauguration this morning, however my wife did record it for me.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, your son and I have the same taste in kid's shows.

I saw bits and pieces of the inaugeration while I was running around that the office, but was able to hear most of the speech on the radio in the car.


----------



## medic03

I have a little 5 inch black and white TV attached to an antenna and today 6 of us were gathered around it watching the 44th president take his place in history. I am glad I was able to watch it live.


----------



## medic03

As for kids shows, my mother lauds Sesame Street - I was born a little before it's inception. Mom says that I learned my alphabet and counting long before I should have because of that show. I also fondly remember Casey, Finnigan, the tickle trunk and Rusty, Jerome and the rocking chair by the fireplace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Started watching the Inauguration since about noon here in St.John's. Luckily, I am able to work at home and did not miss a thing. A great moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, your son and I have the same taste in kid's shows." Sonal, those were the days ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

I grew up on the TV shows from the early 1950s. Those were really the days of early TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

May the sun shine on a better America tomorrow morning, and tomorrow and tomorrow .........................


----------



## overkill

Good evening all 

Spent the day at home under the weather today and watched the Obama Inauguration events all day. Great to see the smiles on so many faces.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening Steve,
Hope you feel better soon, I can't stand being under the weather.
I as well watched quite a bit this morning as well. It sure was a great day for our neighbors.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc,
Glad you had a good day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and time to rise and shine. I've been up for over an hour now and mybirdie.ca is updated for yet another day.

Coffee and tea are hot and ready to go along with assorted pastries and a fresh fruit platter. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Sorry, thought this was the weather thread. Post removed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and fruit.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with snow, going down to -10C with snow. The winds are light, so it is a quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> -10 on the way to +4 today, but then the party's over as we sink back down to -28 by Friday.


Oops, I have to start paying more attention. I did not mean to post weather here, Marc, but when you post weather here, I think it's the weather thread.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don and Marc,
Ya you guys are confusing me to. Like I need more confusion in my life I walk around in total confusion.
Thanks for breakfast. hits the spot.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone, hope all the inauguration talk is done and it's safe to come back into the Shang.


----------



## SINC

Morning Guy, Sean and yes, it's safe to come in.


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> Morning everyone, hope all the inauguration talk is done and it's safe to come back into the Shang.


I'm with you there, Sean.


----------



## MaxPower

Sorry I'm late this morning. So here goes:

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

I wonder what Michael Moore is going to do now that Bush is out of office? I mean where will he get his material now?


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> I wonder what Michael Moore is going to do now that Bush is out of office? I mean where will he get his material now?


I think he's going to take up work as a consultant and work for a Telco writing software. 

Sorry, inside joke. The guy who sits on the other side of the cube wall from me (my team leader) happens to be named Michael Moore. With many American clients, it always makes his life interesting when he goes on business trips. And no, he is nothing like the other Michael Moore.

BTW: thanks for the wake up call. Every time I read that I hear it being said by Robin Williams in my head.


----------



## MaxPower

Like I said once before Sean, I think we were separated at birth. That's how I hear the wake up call as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Post all the weather reports here, Don, as well as the weather thread. It's free here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. How are you this fine day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. One can never get enough of the inauguration talk, but we are an eclectic bunch here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. We should not overlook historic moments here in The Shang, at least in my opinion. I don't want to see much political debate here, since it would ruin the tone of this thread. But, to not discuss Obama yesterday would have been an oversight. 

That said, I have set out a pot of herbal tea for one and all who want to warm up and chill out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Glad to see you ringing in the new day here in The Shang.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Post all the weather reports here, Don, as well as the weather thread. It's free here in The Shang.


The reason the rest of us will never achieve the prodigious post counts of Don and Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The reason the rest of us will never achieve the prodigious post counts of Don and Marc." Very true, Elaine. As well, I have doxies ............ and a few of my postings mention them at times. Paix.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Elaine. We should not overlook historic moments here in The Shang, at least in my opinion. I don't want to see much political debate here, since it would ruin the tone of this thread. But, to not discuss Obama yesterday would have been an oversight.
> 
> That said, I have set out a pot of herbal tea for one and all who want to warm up and chill out.


Now you've gone and done it, I'm sure to offend with this post, so my apologies in advance.

<begin rant>
Edit: I removed this because politics doesn't belong in the Shang.
<end rant>


----------



## bhil

Once again I apologize for that last post. It belongs more properly in the politics forum, but I refuse to go in that section of ehMac. I also know that my friends/family here in the Shang will be more accepting of my opinions than had I posted that elsewhere in the forums. I hope I haven't offended anyone too greatly.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Like I said once before Sean, I think we were separated at birth. That's how I hear the wake up call as well.


I believe that too Warren. I sincerely hope that someday we and our families get to meet in person.


----------



## Dr.G.

No need to apologize, Sean. I personally feel that it is a most historic situation. The fact that he was elected, and not appointed, makes it historic. I have lived in the US south and saw first-hand the effects of racism.

Still, this is the Shang and politics should be in other threads.

How about a nice cup of herbal tea? You and Warren brothers? I think that Don is my long lost older brother.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi guys,
Hope you all are having great day.
Just in the process of cooking up a double smoked ham with a brown sugar and mustard glaze.. Sure smells good.
I'll let you know when the dinner bell will ring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds great, Guy. Where did you learn to cook so well?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Spent 16 yrs in the hotel & restaurant business from bus boy, dishwasher all the way up to management. Plus I have a mother that can cook unbelievably amazing foods. My wife bakes deserts like some of the great pastry chefs. It is a miracle that I am not bigger than I am.


----------



## Bolor

G'day all.
I'm glad I ordered extra Bolor Special sinc we're going back to the -30s again on the weekend. I sure hope this weather is putting the ice back in the Arctic. 
It must make my blood a little thinner since I feel the cold a lot more now. In the meantime I'm enjoying today... a Bolor Special-free day.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> ...Still, this is the Shang and politics should be in other threads.
> 
> How about a nice cup of herbal tea? You and Warren brothers? I think that Don is my long lost older brother.


You are right, now that I've had time to think about what I put down, I've gone and removed the comment since politics doesn't belong in the Shang.

Warren and I just may be long lost brothers. The number of parallels between our lives borders on the uncanny. From the way that we think to the fact that our oldest children were born only 10 days apart. There are too many coincidences to overlook.


----------



## bhil

On a totally different topic, I'm thinking about a new stereo system to put in the basement, and I can get a nice Bose v20 HTIB $500 off. While traditionally Bose is overpriced, this makes it more reasonable. Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, you could be our master chef at the Cafe Chez Marc for all of our catering business here in ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, our Bolor Special Deluxe is on its way. -3C with snow here, so I shall send you my stash as well. You shall need it more than me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, no need to remove the post. We are family.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Warren and I just may be long lost brothers. The number of parallels between our lives borders on the uncanny. From the way that we think to the fact that our oldest children were born only 10 days apart. There are too many coincidences to overlook."

Let's see, Don and I don't think alike on many topics .............. we have no common dates between us ................ but if I had an older brother, he would be it. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have two Bose speakers that I purchased back in 1990. Still have them and they still blast anything else in the house out of the house.


----------



## Cameo

Just a quick sneak on and a quick hello. I only have internet access at work at present.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. How are you these days?


----------



## SINC

I have a Bose Wave radio in our kitchen. I can fill the whole upstairs with music with it. Pop in a CD and away it goes with beautiful sound. 

They are very expensive, but to my mind, worth every dime. I even use it in the motor home and it fills it with sound that you would think is coming from a large stereo unit.


----------



## MaxPower

I have a Bose Lifestyle speaker system. Not bad does the trick, but I think Bose are overpriced compared to what you can get for less money.


----------



## MaxPower

Sean, you wouldn't happen to have a Welsh background would you?

I am adopted so you never know who I may be related to.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> I have a Bose Wave radio in our kitchen. I can fill the whole upstairs with music with it. Pop in a CD and away it goes with beautiful sound.
> 
> They are very expensive, but to my mind, worth every dime. I even use it in the motor home and it fills it with sound that you would think is coming from a large stereo unit.


I agree, pop in a jazz CD (for some reason this machine loves jazz), close the lights and you would think you were right there at the concert. The closest that I have come to this quality is Bang and Olufsen or high end B&W and both are way more expensive than the Bose.


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> I have a Bose Lifestyle speaker system. Not bad does the trick, but I think Bose are overpriced compared to what you can get for less money.


I have to explain myself.

I used to have a system that pumped out 900 watts. A Yamaha Receiver, 4 Carver amps and all Paradigm speakers (2 Studio Monitors, 2 Titan rear channels, a center channel and Powered Sub) This system could shake the foundation of the house.

So by comparison, my Lifestyle speaker system doesn't have the impact that my old system did.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Sean, you wouldn't happen to have a Welsh background would you?
> 
> I am adopted so you never know who I may be related to.


Nope, Canadian immediately, Belgium if you go a bit further back, and Dutch if you go far even farther. My family coat of arms was registered in Rotterdam, Holland in 1629.


----------



## bhil

Wow sounds like everyone here has Bose systems. I agree Warren that you can get cheaper systems, but when I had an audiophile I work with price something out today, it surprisingly didn't come out that much cheaper, only about $300 after the $500 off they are currently on sale for. While the priced out system is cheaper and may be a little better quality, the speakers are quite a bit larger (more than twice the size of the Bose). What I like the best about the Bose system is the small footprint of the speakers with the ability to still put out a decent quality sound. I stopped by a store today to try and listen to the system, but someone had been messing with their setup and things weren't working. I'll try and go back again tomorrow and see if they have things straightened out.


----------



## MaxPower

Check my previous post.

I'm not complaining about my Bose speakers I just got spoiled with my old system and it is hard to compare apples and oranges.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's a real feel-good unique story.

YouTube - The Animal Odd Couple


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Got up a little late this morning. Not all that pretty out today, with the high winds right now it feels like -21. Winds are gusting to 65.
Anyway coffee is ready, fresh croissants, strudels and multi grain muffins as well as fresh jams are ready for you . have a great day.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the coffee and muffins. Great way to start a cold morning here as well (sunny, -10C with a -17C windchill).


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning to you as well, Warren. That should wake up one and all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Guy, Warren and Marc. Thanks for breakfast Guy, but why are you up so early? There was barely a skiff of snow overnight here. You're right about that wind though, it really is howling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## SINC

I'm just fine thanks Marc, but it is far from sunny here today. It is bitterly cold and we have a very high wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange, but when it is sunny here, that means cold temps. Such is Life. How is Ann getting along in her retirement phase of life?


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Don, any chance I can convince you to keep those temperatures there and not send them on our way like they are forecasting for tomorrow?

In other news, I was apparently a little over optomistic in the return of our fridge. When my wife called yesterday to make sure it would be ready to pick up, the guys response was "Yeah, sorry about that". When he did the work he thought would fix the fridge, nothing changed. His only conclusion is that the problem is somewhere in the sealed walls of the fridge, which he can't get at to fix. He did up a bunch of paperwork and submittted it to Whirlpool to possibly get a replacement, but it can take Whirlpool up to 48 hours to process the paperwork, so we won't get any update until Friday at the earliest, and are almost guaranteed to be without a fridge for at least another week. To make matters worse, we're not sure what Whirlpool is going to do, because even though the fridge is only 3 years old, they have discontinued their Sidekicks line, and no longer make any style of no-freezer fridge which they could use to replace ours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Sorry to hear of these fridge woes. What a pain.


----------



## MLeh

Sean: that sucks. Whirlpool/Inglis/KitchenAid is usually a pretty reliable brand. I hope your issues get resolved satisfactorily and in a timely manner.

In the interim ... I have a $79 Canadian Tire special fridge that we bought for our daughter for her year in the dorm at University. Not the best thing in the world, but keeps milk cold without freezing it, so if you get desperate it's not much of an investment for an temporary thing. (We use it now when we entertain out on the deck in the summer - the rest of the time it's unplugged with the door ajar in the corner.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. That is a wise suggestion.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone! Another glorious day here in BC - at least I think it is, but I can't really tell through the fog.
:lmao:


----------



## MLeh

We're on about day five or six of sitting atop an inversion - our house is on the top of a hill, so we have blue sky above us, and the swirling fog filling the lower lying areas, and occasionally sending tendrils of mist at ground level. Normally we have a view of the Georgia Strait and across to Vancouver Island, but now the view is just 'fog, fog, fog, then top of mountains on Vancouver Island'.

Yesterday morning was a gorgeous pink sunrise, with a bit of ground mist, and I felt like I was in a box of pink tissue paper.


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> Sean: that sucks. Whirlpool/Inglis/KitchenAid is usually a pretty reliable brand. I hope your issues get resolved satisfactorily and in a timely manner.
> 
> In the interim ... I have a $79 Canadian Tire special fridge that we bought for our daughter for her year in the dorm at University. Not the best thing in the world, but keeps milk cold without freezing it, so if you get desperate it's not much of an investment for an temporary thing. (We use it now when we entertain out on the deck in the summer - the rest of the time it's unplugged with the door ajar in the corner.)


We thought it would be a reliable brand too, and friends of ours have the exact same fridge and freezer set and have never had problems with it. However, once it died and I started Googling it, this particular problem seems to be a common occurance with this particular set of appliances. Until then we have a bar fridge very similar to the one you suggested that we are keeping the critical stuff in. The rest of the food stays in our garage. This is Saskatchewan so we've probably got another 4 months before that is no longer an option. I'm hoping the fridge issues are resolved long before then.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> The rest of the food stays in our garage. This is Saskatchewan so we've probably got another 4 months before that is no longer an option. I'm hoping the fridge issues are resolved long before then.


As long as you keep the garage door firmly closed to keep the wildlife out   

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Sean, my grip on the cold weather is slipping in this darn wind. It might get away on me and head your way. But think of it as a replacement fridge.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day all,
Don, I have to keep my winter contracts clear. Which means all sidewalks and entrances to the buildings have to be clear to the pavement for the 8:am rush. The minimum before I go out is .5cm. We got between 1-3cm here in the city. As well if there is no snow but high winds that cause drifting I have to be out to keep the walks and entrances clear. I plow parking lots on a per snowfall basis. When we get a snowfall of 5cm I go and plow, and that is done during the night.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Well I am of to the hospital now, our grand daughter is in 'til Saturday. She had some surgery done yesterday. So I will check in later tonight.
Cheers.


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> We thought it would be a reliable brand too, and friends of ours have the exact same fridge and freezer set and have never had problems with it. However, once it died and I started Googling it, this particular problem seems to be a common occurrence with this particular set of appliances. Until then we have a bar fridge very similar to the one you suggested that we are keeping the critical stuff in. The rest of the food stays in our garage.  This is Saskatchewan so we've probably got another 4 months before that is no longer an option. I'm hoping the fridge issues are resolved long before then.


I knew about the garage, but you'd mentioned the milk was freezing in a previous post, which is why I suggested a cheap & small replacement for those items which don't tolerate freezing well, such as the milk. Glad to know you're already covered.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Glad to hear that all goes well with you out on Canada's west coast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I have come to love fog in my years here in St.John's. There is something comforting when walking in the fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Sean. One would think that Regina would not be considered an area beyond which immediate service could be provided.


----------



## Dr.G.

"As long as you keep the garage door firmly closed to keep the wildlife out ." This is what we did with our Christmas turkey, which was fresh. Of course, the wildlife were doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, you would never be at home if you were here in St.John's. Light flurries bring about 5cm each time they fall. In snow squalls, as we have today, we get a few centimeters falling and then about a half hour of sunshine ............ then more snow ............. more sunshine ............. more snow .............. on and on and on ................. until we get some sleet/rain, or a huge snowstorm. You would be out constantly.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Sean, my grip on the cold weather is slipping in this darn wind. It might get away on me and head your way. But think of it as a replacement fridge.


I need a replacement fridge Don, not a freezer. Hold on tighter!


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, the flip side of being out with your truck so often is that you could limit yourself to one area of St. John's and only come when there is 20cm or more. My neighbor hires someone to clear out her driveway under these conditions, and he comes a couple of times a day, at $100 a visit. He is here for about 20 minutes each visit, and told me he paid off a huge truck and plow attachment in three years this way, as well as a Florida vacation for three weeks every May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I would assume that a few big sealed containers outside your back door would hold food and keep it colder than a fridge.


----------



## winwintoo

Sean, I hope your fridge gets sorted soon. A fridge is one of those things that you never think about until it doesn't work and then it can be a disaster. Luckily it's cold. When my fridge quit just after I moved here, it was +35° and 95% humidity. Luckily the freezer still worked so I wasn't totally without a stash of food.

I just got home. It's not very nice out. Not too cold, but it's starting to snow and it just looks grim. I got the car gassed up and the food in, so I'm good to go no matter what the weather does for a few days.

Now I'm going to curl up with an audiobook and a cup of hot chocolate and enjoy my day off.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Margaret. Might I offer you some nice herbal tea? A homemade scone? A doxie puppy or two to warm your lap?


----------



## SINC

*1956 Saskatchewan Blizzard*

We all know Marc is fond of posting his big snowfall pictures and I have always wanted to find mine. I searched through box after box of old photos my parents left to me and finally came across the ones I remembered.

The colour work in '56 was nothing to write home about, but here they are:










The snow was so deep along our property that it derailed the snow plow used to plow the tracks in those days. Note how high up the telephone poles the snow goes.










Here are the same tracks after they were cleared over two days later as I recall.










This is a picture of me on top of the bank in the parka with the fur around the hood taken by my Dad. I cannot remember how many feet of snow we got, but it was lots.


----------



## MaxPower

Not a snow story, but freezing cold temps story.

I recall, I must have been around 6 or 7 and Lake Ontario appeared to be frozen.

My Dad decided we should go and check it out for ourselves. We lived on the Lake. He grabbed the axe and some rope and off we went onto the ice. He tied one end of the rope to his waist, and the other end to mine and made me walk out first. His rationale was that if the ice was too thin, it would be better if I went in than him (he would have a better chance of pulling me out than me pulling him out). We walked out and stopped every so often cutting holes in the ice. We finally made it out what seemed like a kilometer where we dug our final hole. I remember the ice being at least a foot thick. Keep in mind Lake Ontario is a very deep lake and it NEVER freezes over.

I believe it did that year.


----------



## bhil

Well, it looks like Don couldn't hold on long enough. We have a bitterly cold wind here now and temps are dropping.

I stopped by to listen to that Bose system today. I took my own reference CD and DVD to play in the store and see how it sounded. After listening for about 20 minutes switching between my stuff and their in store demos, both the salesman and I were shocked at horrible absolutely everything sounded. After a little looking he figured out the speakers weren't hooked up properly with some of the front audio actually being fed to the rear surround sound speakers. I was out of time and couldn't wait for him to mess around with hooking it up properly so I still haven't had a good listen to them. Oh well, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, those were the days out on the prairies. However, I can only speak of St. John's in the past 32 years. We have gone from an average of 11 feet before I came, to 13 feet until 2000, to the current 15 feet this century. Winters last longer, and it takes longer for the snow to melt. 

The worst storm I have experienced here is about five feet of snow in just short of a week. That was the winter of 2000-01 when St.John's set a record with just over 21 feet of snow. 

Still, your pics win. Luckily, you are free from those sorts of winters.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess you win, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Just getting over a nasty cold that lasted a lot longer than I thought it would. Feeling much better today, and I attribute that to all the hot apply cider I have been drinking.

Looks like the massive snow storm they were predicting for tomorrow last weekend is not going to happen. Not that I am complaining after seeing the pictures being posted in here recently :S


----------



## SINC

Time to rise and shine folks. It's 6:30 in NL and the tea and coffee are hot and ready to go with a big bowl of oatmeal for those who have to shovel today.

A fruit platter and toasted bagels round out the breakfast.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Holy Toledo Don,
You beat me this morning. Did you even lay down? 
Thanks for breakfast. I have not had oatmeal in a long time. Looking forward to it.
I have to check my sites for any drifting and anything else that fell after I had gone by yesterday morning.
Have a great day all.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Marc,
Did you get walloped with more snow yesterday?
Maybe I should move to your neck of the woods, sounds like I would at laest make some money there in the winter.
Have a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and oatmeal. Will need it this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Not much snow yesterday, and we woke up to sunshine and clear skies. Now, we have had about four inches of snow fall since 8AM. We are told that they are snow squalls, but it looks like a blizzard married to a white out. Snow clearing is seasonal here, with contractors working from mid-Nov. until late May/early June. 

I know of a person who volunteers with me at an ABE Level I adult literacy program. They work hard for the cold months of the year here in St.John's, and then travel south for about two to three months each year. They have no children, and she is a volunteer. Her husband does snow clearing and makes more than me. He may not have graduated high school, but he is a wizard at snow clearing. I respect his work ethic since I know how hard it is to clear out just my own driveway. He charges top dollar, but you get a great clearing of snow service.


----------



## bhil

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## bhil

Just giving Warren a break this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Your twin brother will enjoy the extra sleep. How are you this blustery and snowy morning?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF...too bad it wasn't everyday!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost noon here at TGIF's Happy Hour Saloon ............. the only establishment that does not serve alcoholic drinks during happy hour. Enjoy the music and have some fruit juice.

YouTube - Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World

YouTube - Louis Armstrong, On the Sunny Side of the Street


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool clip on the squirrels, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was at St.Albert's Place and watched that clip about the hero dog. Amazing.


----------



## overkill

Feeling a lot better today, thank you Marc. Apple cider has been a great help, but now I am running low.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we could deliver our own blend of cider, and it will come to you hot via Doxie Express. Just say the word.


----------



## Dr.G.

3PM here in St.John's. Happy Hour is over. Getting ready for our 4PM High Tea right now.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. A blustery day here again. Phase 1 for shoveling is complete and phase 2 will be after supper. Other than that, all is well. I hope is well with all of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. I was out shoveling as well. Very windy, very cold, but even over 6 inches of snow was easy to push to one side of the garden. I use those push scoops, which are great.

Might I interest you in a bit of Bolor Special -- The Centennial Brew?


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is setting, and so are the temps. Currently, -8C with a -19C windchill. Tonight will be a good night for a woodstove fire ......... a bit of herbal tea .............. sleeping doxies .............. and trying to learn Bridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. I just noticed that there have been 901,471 views here in The Shang. I wonder if the system will crash once we hit one million views? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I found yet another old picture when digging through the files. This was taken in 1958 when I was 14 years old. I used to help drive all the farm vehicles at that time, and had been driving since I was 12.

That's my late Mom on the left, next to my sister, my Grandad (Father's father) and the kid himself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool, Don. You don't look much like a farmer, but your grand dad certainly does. A fine looking family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Regina, Saskatchewan - Forecast - Environment Canada

I am sending out some Super Bolor Special to Margaret. This is VERY cold.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Regina, Saskatchewan - Forecast - Environment Canada
> 
> I am sending out some Super Bolor Special to Margaret. This is VERY cold.


Thank you Marc. I'm curled up with a good book and enjoying the bright sunshine, but thankful that I don't need to go out in it.

My son and grandkids are on the road to Medicine Hat for a hockey tournament this weekend, so I hope no storms blow up until at least Monday. They will be safer if it stays cold. Changing temps seem to be the most dangerous on trips like that.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you may house the doxies of the Doxie Express if you want. They will just curl up at your feet and the small one on your lap.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for filling in for me Sean. I had to rush out this morning to get to the clinic I run and had no time for ehMac.

I'm off to bed soon and tomorrow it is basketball. Hopefully I'll lead the boys to another high scoring victory.


----------



## MaxPower

It's funny. When I was looking for a job, I hardly had any calls for a position. Now that I am starting to get my stride within my company, I am constantly getting calls for interviews. I'm going for an interview on Sunday just to see what it is all about. But they will have to toss a lot more money my way to get me to consider leaving. I am however going to present them with an alternative of putting in some extra hours if they need additional help.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, when it rains, it pours. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## Sitting Bull

God morning Warren,
Hope your day is off to a good start. It is-29 here at the house this morning.
Looks like the gang is sleeping in a bit this morning.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Coffee and flap jacks are ready hot off the griddle.
Lots of real maple syrup and blueberry syrup as well. And don't forget some fresh double smoked ham off the bone with that.
Enjoy.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Any body home??
Foods getting cold, coffee getting old, nobody to talk to.
Hello, Hello.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Slow morning , I will have to send the kitchen staff home early to day. Cut labour.
Top of the hour I will send the servers home as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. I see you are back in style. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

A "God morning" to you as well, Guy, and a good afternoon from here in St. John's. Thanks for the coffee and flap jacks. Much needed. I have been out since 8AM helping neighbors clear out their driveways with my snow blower. Today marks the "4 months left of winter" mark, and we wanted to be ready for what it to come.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I can be there by the end of the day If you need some help. The Herc is loaded and ready to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

All is done now in my immediate area, Guy. Thanks for the offer. This is the sort of day when workers like you are out and about getting driveways wider and free of snow and ice. Good money is to be made today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Regina, Saskatchewan - Forecast - Environment Canada

-47C with the windchill in Regina. That is a cold I can't even imagine. Stay warm, Margaret.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, ladies too when you arrive.

It's colder than a well digger's butt here this morning. Thankfully there is not much wind chill (-36) or it would be like Regina.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm staying put today. The doxies are keeping me warm and I have everything I need including some good books to read. 

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for my family who are in Medicine Hat this weekend for hockey. It looks like the weather will remain steady at least until Monday, so they should be ok. I worry when the weather changes like it so often does on that stretch of highway.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, check out mybirdie.ca now re the fuel gauge issue. We may have made an important discovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Yes, you too are in the cold belt that is covering the prairies. Stay warm and safe, mon frere. Bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the father of the second litter of doxies lives in Regina. So, the doxies I sent to you, his two girls, Bridget and Gracie, are tough little dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a wet snow falling. It will be followed by some sleet we are told, and a bit of rain. All I can say is "yuk".


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Margaret, check out mybirdie.ca now re the fuel gauge issue. We may have made an important discovery.


I noticed the changes. I suspect that newer cars have added this feature and if that's the case, it's a good thing.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Don: I could have told you about the arrow on the gas gauge years ago. Why didn't you ask?


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don: I could have told you about the arrow on the gas gauge years ago. Why didn't you ask?


But it doesn't explain why my 2001 Suzuki has no arrows, does it? So now I will ask, what year did the practice become the norm?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Lots of wet doxies running about here due to all the sleet outside. With temps going down to -8C tonight, we shall have an ice skating party tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, read your gas guage story at My Birdie. My wife's Suzuki is digital, so I guess it does not work for her Aerio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, +3C right now but from Sunday until Tuesday we will be down to -13C each night.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> But it doesn't explain why my 2001 Suzuki has no arrows, does it? So now I will ask, what year did the practice become the norm?


No idea. I started noticing it on rental cars five or six years ago. My husband's 1999 GMC truck doesn't have an arrow either, so I'd guess sometime after then. 

(My 5 year old Toyota has one.)


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall have to check my 2004 Toyota Echo in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing +5.4C outside with a light drizzle.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to read on CBC.ca of the decapitation of a female MUN student in Virginia Marc, at the site of the massacre at Virginia Tech back in April of 07. Very sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it was Don. My son's best friend worked with her in a local restaurant. He said she was a gentle person and a great student. A true loss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took my dogs outside. 0C and windy, but there is only a -9C windchill. This is normal for us in January. What is coming in the next few days is way below normal. Guess I am going to have to stock up on some Bolor Special myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine on a lazy Sunday morn.

Tea and coffee are ready to go and today features the "Anything You Want" buffet which of course has zero calories, so fill up your plate.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Don.

Thanks for breakfast. I'll need it today. It's going to be a busy day. My wife wants me to paint two rooms. That's what happens when you're good at something.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and the "Anything You Want" buffet. Zero calories??? Great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning to you as well, Warren. Luckily, I am an effective teacher so that I can earn money to pay for people who can paint well. I am horrible at these sorts of things around the house.


----------



## MaxPower

The key to painting is a good brush, and patience. Lots of patience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I don't have much patience, and no abilities with painting. I have prayed for patience .............. "Dear Lord, grant me patience ......... just hurry", but God said "No way, man." I guess God knew that even the best paint brush in my hands was like casting pearls to doxies. 

How are you this fine morning?


----------



## MaxPower

I'm doing well today. I'll be leaving later for a job interview, hopefully to get another contact and get some extra work if I need to.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don .
Thanks for breakfast. I like the no calories deal.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning to you as well Marc.
No snow today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Sunshine and -7C temps right now, with snow this afternoon on into tomorrow evening. Cold snow usually comes in squalls, so it will be blowing about, but since it is light, it is easy to shovel.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning as well Warren,
I do not have to worry about painting, my wife absolutely loves to paint and she is awesome at it. You just got to wait 6 months around here and she has a new color smewhere .


----------



## Dr.G.

I have made a treat for one and all. Today's special, in honor of Robert Burns' 250 birthday, will be special pudding -- Haggis. I love haggis and oat cakes, and there will be plenty for one and all throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning!
Thanks for the zero calorie buffet Don - seriously tasty!


----------



## SINC

Mmmm haggis, yum. Those who refuse to try this delicacy don't know what they're missing.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Don. We opened up the Cafe at noon to those who wanted to get a start on this day with their haggis and oat cakes. The crowds are a bit much, but we are coping. Luckily, we have all the doxies out for crowd control. Of course, the regulars here at The Shang get their haggis served in the VIP dining room at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Bolor

Good day all!

I have not and will not try haggis. My dad was born in Scotland but that's as far as I go. (I do enjoy a wee dram of Scotland's finest whiskey tho')

I'll have to settle for the Bolor special for the next couple of days since the cold weather is firmly entrenched.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, try our haggis at the Cafe Chez Marc and see if you can say the same thing about this fine food.

Still, Bolor Special is the order of the day here with cold temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the sun has set and all of the haggis is gone. What a crowd.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is our Environment Canada forecast for tomorrow night -- if it holds true, it means bitterly cold temps for us here in St.John's.

Monday Night: A few clouds. Wind west 30 km/h gusting to 50. Low minus 15C -- Very Cold -- wind chill minus 26.


----------



## Dr.G.

DOGPOWEREDSCOOTER.COM

Finally, a way to put the doxies to good use.


----------



## Adrian.

Dr.G. said:


> DOGPOWEREDSCOOTER.COM
> 
> Finally, a way to put the doxies to good use.


Dr., 

With Doxies, wouldn't your bike be considered a low rider...


----------



## MaxPower

The interview came and went. They couldn't offer me anything to make me consider leaving where I am, none the less, I did network a little and made another contact. So not a total loss.


----------



## MaxPower

During the interview, we had a discussion on how corrupt the medical community is. At least in this area for a physiotherapy clinic to be somewhat successful, (even though physio is direct access, no referral required) physiotherapists pay off doctors to send referrals to them.

It's sickening. In order to survive, one has to throw a kickback to the physician. Both colleges should be made aware of this practice and the guilty parties have their licenses revoked.


----------



## Dr.G.

"With Doxies, wouldn't your bike be considered a low rider... "

Good one, Adrian.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, it might be for the best, as you say. Kudos are still in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's sickening. In order to survive, one has to throw a kickback to the physician. Both colleges should be made aware of this practice and the guilty parties have their licenses revoked." That is not the case here in St.John's. We have many physio clinics, but the patient chooses where he/she want to go.


----------



## MaxPower

Well that is supposed to be the case here as well. However, the general public does not realize that they can go to a clinic without a referral. Therefore the clinic relies on referrals from the doctors in order to survive since the doctor is the first place a patient goes when they have an ache or pain.

I wouldn't be surprised that some of the under the table goings on is present in NL.


----------



## medic03

Don, I checked my car today (05 impala) and it does not have an arrow for the fuel thingy.


----------



## winwintoo

Good evening. I just got notification that another bank has suspended my account because of suspected fraudulent activity. That's about 3 this week alone. I just wish I had known about all these bank accounts before - maybe I'm rich and don't know it. These "notices" are in better English than previous scams, and might catch some unsuspecting people.

It's been a lazy day here. I managed to make a pot of lentil soup and I'll leave some in the fridge if anyone wants a snack. 

Marc, that dog powered scooter looks really interesting. Seems like a better way to exercise a large dog than tying the leash to the side mirror of the car as I've seen lots of people do.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, my son and I both got a referral from our GP, but we chose the physio clinic.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, that dog powered scooter looks really interesting. Seems like a better way to exercise a large dog than tying the leash to the side mirror of the car as I've seen lots of people do." Yes, it does seem like an interesting concept. With all of our snow this evening, I think that hitching the doxies up to a sled would make more sense.

The owner of the father of the second litter of pups, who lives in Regina, says the windchill will be around -40C most of the night. Stay warm. At these extreme wind chill values frostbite on exposed skin may occur in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just spoke to her brother in Edmonton. With the windchills, it is warmer there than it is here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went outside to try and shovel a path for the doxies. In spots, there is no snow ........... other spots, a couple of inches of dry snow .............. other spots have over two feet of snow. All depends upon the wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

And, to anyone else, stay warm, safe and healthy. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I pass the torch on to you to get us up tomorrow morning with your rousing "good morning". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot tea and coffee, along with a heart-friendly, but hot breakfast is readywhenever you are all set to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall leave the official "good morning" to Warren. I shall be outside in the bitterly cold temps (-25C with the windchill), shoveling last night's snow.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

That's the sound I like to hear. Morning to you as well, Warren. How are you this fine sunny and bitterly cold Monday morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, I am off to a great start this morning having finished updating my site and am now ready for that first cuppa java. Still quite cold here this morning.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Warren and all. Cold start to the work week here. Just dropped off some friends who are heading south for the week to get some nice warm weather. Told them I will save some cold stuff for them upon their return.


----------



## SINC

Morning to you too Steve, we nearly posted over each other.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Morning, Steve. Yes, it is very cold here in St.John's by our standards. With a -26C windchill, my wife tells me that this is what Alberta is like in the winter ............. only colder. I can hardly take this cold let alone windchills like they have in Alberta. Of course, it is -45C with the windchill in Regina, so the folks in Alberta can't fuss over -30C windchills.


----------



## bhil

Good morning everyone! It's warmed up to -41 here now so the bits and bytes for our posts are no longer freezing in the phone lines and can start flowing again. Still if Environment Canada is to be believed we will have positive temperatures by Friday. We shall see.

I picked up my Bose system on the weekend. I would like to say it sounds good, but when I went to set it up the cables they provided weren't long enough (one out of the five) to reach all the speakers so it's not hooked up yet. I called their customer support line and was told they aren't open on the weekends. I called back this morning and was told that I should just go out and purchase extensions. I wasn't impressed and made it quite clear that one of the reasons I spent a lot of money on this system was because it was supposed to have everything I needed. His reply, "well what do you want us to do about it?" (So much for the fantastic Bose customer support i heard about). I said, "how about providing me with one longer cable?" His answer, "I can't do that they only come in pairs." (Apparently the possibility of separating the pair so the next person that calls in with the same problem can be helped escaped him). I said, never mind, if I have to purchase my own cables anyway I'll just return this system and buy a cheaper system, and get my own cables for it. At that point he decided he could probably send me out a pair of longer cables at no charge. Now I just have to wait for them to get here. 

In case you couldn't tell, cold weather makes me cranky.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> His answer, "I can't do that they only come in pairs."


I wondered what that loud boom followed by a big puff of smoke was that I saw earlier. Now I know.   

It is cold but I'm still occupied with indoor things and since I know my car won't start, I have no plans to go anywhere. Maybe my car would start, but I don't feel like trying it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

It's a bit chilly (by Toronto standards) out there, though I have not yet ventured out to experience it first hand. (I'm delaying the inevitable.)

Here's a hypothetical situation for you. Imagine you were a contractor. Imagine you didn't have a lot of work. Imagine that thanks to a contact of your father's, you were given a chance to quote for a job renovating two apartments in a rental apartment building, and were given a job for $11,000 (labour only--materials supplied by the client.) The client only asks that you provide them with a list of materials that you need to start, and then you could begin work right away.

Would you:
a) Get the list to the client right away, and then follow up to make sure that she got it, or 
b) Spend your time doing small, $100/day clean-up jobs for a week after being reminded once by the client that she never got your list, because you didn't realize the urgency of the job.

I see why he doesn't have a lot of work right now... These are rental apartments--how do you not realize the urgency of the job? 

Gave the job to someone else who also needs the work badly, and shows me that he wants to work by moving forward on things and following up. At least I know that the work will move forward even if I am not there to babysit him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. "In case you couldn't tell, cold weather makes me cranky." Some hot herbal tea might help. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. A wise decision to stay put. Play with the doxies running about your kitchen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. The scenario you present is hard to imagine given these economic times. Might I suggest some hot herbal tea for you as well?


----------



## Dr.G.

We just hit our high for the day, -10C. Snow clouds are moving in so there goes the sun. However, again, it shall be cold and dry snow. This is a very strange winter here in St.John's. Much colder than normal, with about 1/2 of the snow we usually get by this time of the year. We are just below the five feet of snow for this winter, and by this time in Jan. we are usually at 10-15 feet.


----------



## SINC

Well, the new iMac I bought a week ago today has failed. The Bluetooth component inside the iMac failed and it has to be replaced after spending an hour and a half on the phone with Applecare. Since this is the computer I bought for my friend who lives in Nipawin, SK, far from even an Apple dealer never mind an Apple store, I asked for, and to my surprise received, a replacement, not a repair.

I drop the old one off today and they are going to transfer all the programs I spent hours installing to the new iMac for me so I don't have to repeat the process.

I am always suspicious that when they want to keep it overnight, they would simply repair it, so I put a very tiny but distinct mark on the bottom of the stand so I would know if I got back the same unit.

Sneaky guy eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I am always suspicious that when they want to keep it overnight, they would simple repair it, so I put a very tiny but distinct mark on the bottom of the stand so I would know if I got back the same unit." Caveat emptor, Don. A very smart move.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, indeed it is odd behaviour. I have lots of work for people, and even more people who are asking me for work.... I'm not about to run after someone who doesn't respect my time.

But some herbal tea would be nice, thank you.


----------



## (( p g ))

Greetings all. Bummer about the iMac, Sinc, but it's good that they opted for the replacement route.

And Doc, we'll see what we can do about pushing some warmer weather your way.


----------



## SINC

Howdy from the Apple store Edmonton as I await a dolly to go back to the car and get the iMac. Much too far to carry 25 lbs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, a fine blend of herbal tea coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Any warmth would be appreciated. Merci, mon ami. Going down to -15C tonight and a windchill of -30C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello, Don ................... Hello, Dolly. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all

Sonal, I believe you did the right thing. If this other fellow works out you may have found a keeper. I know that I would have jumped on the opportunity right away if given a chance.

Hopefully tonight is the last night of -30 degree weather for a while. Supposed to warm up (by our standards at least).


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. We are going into the deep freeze tonight, all day tomorrow and into Thursday. I hate the cold.


----------



## SINC

Back home and happy. Apple replaced the iMac and all it's components without argument. Wireless keyboard and mouse too. And Applecare. They are now transferring all my installs of the last week, also at no charge.

I love Apple for this reason. You pay more, but you get more.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks Bob.

The other guy has done some work for us before--he's always been willing and able to get stuff done for us, though we've never given him a job this big. He's had some issues in the past with thinking the whole job through but he's gotten better about it... hopefully he can make this work. 

In any case, there is no perfect contractor. 

Stay warm, Bob.


----------



## MLeh

Sean: you always want to have equal lengths of wire going to your speakers even if one is closer to your amp, so use both the new cables when you get them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you might like this link.

CramerSweeney | Brand Prix - What's Your Brand IQ?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee have just been brewed, along with a hot breakfast. VERY cold outside, so come into the Cafe Chez Marc to warm up.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We got down to -15C and -30C windchills last night, which was the second coldest night I have experienced here in St.John's in my 32 years here. Way too cold for my liking to be honest.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Still a cold one here, though I do like being able to turn on the seat warmers during the drive into work


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Yes, cold throughout most of Canada/ehMacLand. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, we've actually warmed up quite a bit, so the cold isn't across the whole country as we will hit -2 today.


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> Sean: you always want to have equal lengths of wire going to your speakers even if one is closer to your amp, so use both the new cables when you get them.


Thanks Elaine, I've heard this before. But should this apply to just the speakers in equivalent locations, or to all of them? I will have the front left, center and right channels hooked up with 50' cables, and the rear left and right with 20' cables. Are you saying that all 5 should be used with 50' cables? (which I will only have 4 of after they send the new 2). What will be the difference if they aren't all the same? And what about all of the excess cable? I would think coiling up the extra (and there would be alot on some of the runs) would generate inductance and interfere with the signal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. We have hit our high for the day, which is -12C with a -25C windchill. My wife stepped outside this morning in the sunshine and bitterly cold temps and said, "Just like Calgary in January ........ only warmer."


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, as usual we have NTV form St. John's on this morning so Ann can watch "The Young And The Restless", a morning ritual here.

We both enjoy a half banana and a fresh yogurt while we watch, then it is off to West Ed Mall to pick up the iMac we dropped off there yesterday.


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> Thanks Elaine, I've heard this before. But should this apply to just the speakers in equivalent locations, or to all of them? I will have the front left, center and right channels hooked up with 50' cables, and the rear left and right with 20' cables. Are you saying that all 5 should be used with 50' cables? (which I will only have 4 of after they send the new 2). What will be the difference if they aren't all the same? And what about all of the excess cable? I would think coiling up the extra (and there would be alot on some of the runs) would generate inductance and interfere with the signal.


If your speakers are paired, that applied to the paired speakers. (ie: front paired, rear paired). Has to do with impedance and load on the amp. Granted, it mattered more in the old days with the big high amp speakers, and not so much with these little surround sound speakers. The wires are shielded so coiling them up isn't going to generate any inductance especially on these amp ratings.

I'm probably more paranoid than necessary - although ... you wouldn't believe how many people don't know the difference between 4 ohm and 8 ohm speakers and start mixing and matching those too ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, Don. Sometimes, we watch CBC from the Calgary or Edmonton station on StarChoice so that Deborah can get some local Alberta news. 

I have to admit that I have never watched "The Young And The Restless".


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> If your speakers are paired, that applied to the paired speakers. (ie: front paired, rear paired). Has to do with impedance and load on the amp. Granted, it mattered more in the old days with the big high amp speakers, and not so much with these little surround sound speakers. The wires are shielded so coiling them up isn't going to generate any inductance especially on these amp ratings.
> 
> I'm probably more paranoid than necessary - although ... you wouldn't believe how many people don't know the difference between 4 ohm and 8 ohm speakers and start mixing and matching those too ...


I talked with the audiophile here at work, and he said basically the same thing. He also said that any half decent receiver now-a-days will be able to calibrate and adjust itself for that as well. I know the Bose has a automatic calibration tool you are supposed to run, so I'm guessing it does exactly that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, only 75 more postings (74 if you include this one), until we hit posting #40,000. I say that this calls for a celebration when we hit that number. So, on that day, everything is free at the Cafe Chez Marc. Kudos to us all.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Folks, only 75 more postings (74 if you include this one), until we hit posting #40,000. I say that this calls for a celebration when we hit that number. So, on that day, everything is free at the Cafe Chez Marc. Kudos to us all.


Wow, seems like only yesterday we were celebrating the 20000th post. I must have missed the 30000 post celebration. If I remember correctly, once we get within 100 posts, things fly pretty quickly, I'll start decorating.


----------



## bhil

As an update on the fridge front, the repair place finally got back to us. They talked to Whirlpool, and Whirlpool insisted to them that they never received any of the paperwork last week and didn't know anything about our case. The repair place then faxed all of the information again, and said they would call once Whirlpool confirmed receiving the fax. That was this morning and still no call back. It's been a while since I've faxed anything, but I seem to remember them being a bit faster than that. I can't believe the state of customer service at so many big companies.

Customer service at Apple on the other hand, called me out of the blue a couple of weeks ago just to make sure everything was going good with the computer I had repaired a few months ago, make sure I got everything I needed with the AppleCare I registered for it, and to thank me for my continued business.

And yet, people still have trouble understanding why I am loyal to Apple and am willing to spend a little more to buy their products.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, glad you are in charge of the decorating. Sorry to hear of the continual woes re the fridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unless I misheard, this coming Monday is The Year of the Doxie. 

People born in the Year of the Doxie are patient, speak little, and inspire confidence in others. They tend, however, to be eccentric, and they anger easily. They have fierce tempers and although they speak little, when they do they are quite eloquent. Doxie people are mentally and physically alert. Generally easy-going, they can be remarkably stubborn, and they hate to fail or be opposed. They also dislike badgers and wolverines.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Afternoon/Evening all... 

I don't post for a week and it takes me a couple of hours to catch up on what I missed... you guys sure talk a lot!  

Seems I missed saying "Hello" to a new member too... Dana... I'm Diane, welcome to the Shang...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How are you these days?

"I don't post for a week and it takes me a couple of hours to catch up on what I missed... you guys sure talk a lot!" Try starting at posting #2 and reading to the end. It takes forever. Not too many people have done that ........... and have lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Dreambird

"Try starting at posting #2 and reading to the end. It takes forever. Not too many people have done that ........... and have lived to tell the tale."

Uhhh... yeah. No, actually I think I'll pass... 

I've hit some rough spots health wise, but today is OK... when this happens I go day by day...


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of your health woes Diane. BTW, thanks for that penguin video. Expect to see it on the site tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Don... 

I hope everyone gets a chuckle out of that video, I sure did...


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, remember, we deliver homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc.

I just finished installing iLife 09 and I am completely blown away by the face recognition software built into iPhoto.

Also went into Garage Band to try out the lessons and I am impressed. I think Apple has a new vertical to go after with these downloadable lessons.


----------



## SINC

Hopefully our family pack for iLife '09 will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## overkill

Don I hope that you enjoy it as much as I have so far. Although I do wish that my camera has GPS tagging in it, I have a lot of photos that I need to manually tag for locations


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with an "Over the Hump Day" breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, this is why I was considering getting a Mac Mini -- mainly for iPhoto and iMovie. I wonder if the face recognition could recognize differences in the various doxies?


----------



## SINC

Morning Gentlemen and thanks for the breakfast.

Steve, my Nikon Coolpix 8800 does not have the GPS feature either, so I guess and upgrade is in my future, but after spending a grand on this one four years back, I'm not going to run out and do that tomorrow.

Marc, if you want a computer to use for iMovie, the Mini is NOT the one you want. While iPhoto works fine on mine, anything to do with heavy video editing drags it down terribly. It simply does not have the horse power for this kind of load if you want to be able to do other functions while it processes movies.


----------



## Dr.G.

I recall you telling me this, Don. Now, I have to consider an iMac or a MacBook. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all.

Marc I do agree with Don in that the mini probably wont give you the best iMovie experience just because of the limited power. I would suspect if you have a large photo library that even iPhoto may struggle a little in a mini. Though I will be going home tonight and checking if the face recognition did pick up my dogs


----------



## overkill

Don I am in the same boat as you, with regards to the camera. I just picked up my Canon SLR about two years ago and will have to be waiting a while for the upgrade to the next one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the added info, Steve. Let me know about dog recognition.


----------



## bhil

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Marc I do agree with Don in that the mini probably wont give you the best iMovie experience just because of the limited power. I would suspect if you have a large photo library that even iPhoto may struggle a little in a mini. Though I will be going home tonight and checking if the face recognition did pick up my dogs


The face recognition is intriguing and I can't wait to try it.

I have 3000+ images in iPhoto on both machines with the Mini used as a backup, but there is a huge difference in editing speed on the Mini if it has a few other apps open when compared to the MBP. 

Our daughter has 5000+ images in iPhoto on her Black Macbook and it handles it just fine.


----------



## bhil

Dreambird said:


> "Try starting at posting #2 and reading to the end. It takes forever. Not too many people have done that ........... and have lived to tell the tale."
> 
> Uhhh... yeah. No, actually I think I'll pass...
> 
> I've hit some rough spots health wise, but today is OK... when this happens I go day by day...


It is worth the time spent, somewhere along the way you will come to understand the true meaning of life. I did it when I first came to the Shang, of course back then there were only 20000 posts or so to read through...


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Hopefully our family pack for iLife '09 will arrive tomorrow.


I should really look into this, I just bought my wife's iMac two weeks ago, and I think I should qualify for a free upgrade now that iLife '09 is out, however I didn't see anything in the box that said so. When you ordered the machine for your friend did you see anything?


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is worth the time spent, somewhere along the way you will come to understand the true meaning of life." Sean, this is the Path to Enlightenment.


----------



## Dr.G.

My problem is that I need a big screen, but not a new screen (I have a 24 inch Samsung which is great). I have an iBook, which is fine, so I don't need another laptop. This is my problem.


----------



## overkill

It took iPhoto about an hour to scan my 8000+ images for photo identification, all the mean while I was in Garage Band learning to play the guitar. Now I just have to buy a guitar


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> I should really look into this, I just bought my wife's iMac two weeks ago, and I think I should qualify for a free upgrade now that iLife '09 is out, however I didn't see anything in the box that said so. When you ordered the machine for your friend did you see anything?


Yes, you can upgrade for $13 CDN plus freight. All I did was put in the iMac serial number and it gave me the option. I will try and find the link for you and post it here.

EDIT:

Here is the link to get you started:

The Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## SINC

Marc, you can hook a MacBook to your 24" screen and have the additional benefit of an upgraded laptop. (Your iBook won't last forever. )


----------



## Dr.G.

That's an idea, Don. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Yes, you can upgrade for $13 CDN plus freight. All I did was put in the iMac serial number and it gave me the option. I will try and find the link for you and post it here.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here is the link to get you started:
> 
> The Apple Store (Canada)


Thanks Don. I didn't even need to put the serial number in (probably because I bought it online and have it registered under my name). And the $13 was the total, no extra shipping charges. My order is placed.


----------



## bhil

overkill said:


> It took iPhoto about an hour to scan my 8000+ images for photo identification, all the mean while I was in Garage Band learning to play the guitar. Now I just have to buy a guitar


I have about 6000 photos in my library so that gives me a good estimation of how long I'll have to wait. How did it do for accuracy at tagging the photos?


----------



## bhil

Only 39 (38 after this post) posts to go until we hit 40000. I better get finished with those decorations.


----------



## overkill

bhil said:


> I have about 6000 photos in my library so that gives me a good estimation of how long I'll have to wait. How did it do for accuracy at tagging the photos?


Once it is completed, you will then go into any photo and click on the face recognition option which will frame the faces in the photo. When you put a name to a face, iPhoto will then create a photo library with all the photos it thinks contains that person. It was fairly accurate with the ones that I had done. Some of the sets created had faces that were not who I was tagging, but again I was very impressed by it.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Only 39 (38 after this post) posts to go until we hit 40000. I better get finished with those decorations.


Seeing all those numbers prompted me to look at my own post count this morning.


----------



## Sonal

Hey, congratulations on the big 25,000, Don!


----------



## overkill

Congrats Don!


----------



## bhil

Congrats on 25000 Don!


----------



## Bolor

Congrats Don! At the rate I'm going I won't get near that. Oh well, someone here once said said it's quality not quantity that counts .... damn ... I guess I pose on that too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don. Only about 75,000 until you hit the magic 100,000. Still, we should have a party for your 25,000 postings. How about tonight???


----------



## Bolor

Sonal, I haven't been in for a couple of days and just read your re
ply re the contractor. I sure hope it works for you.


----------



## Bolor

Only 30 more posts to go. I'll help add to the count


----------



## Dr.G.

Don's party is all set. Sean will do the decoration, Warren will say "Hellloooooo Donnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ....." in his Robin Williams voice, Margaret, Bob, Sonal and Steve will do a rendition of "Happy Days are Here Again" and "Four Strong Winds" in four-part harmony ............... and of course, the Dancing Doxies will do a rendition of Swan Lake.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Don's party is all set. Sean will do the decoration, Warren will say "Hellloooooo Donnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ....." in his Robin Williams voice, Margaret, Bob, Sonal and Steve will do a rendition of "Happy Days are Here Again" and "Four Strong Winds" in four-part harmony ............... and of course, the Dancing Doxies will do a rendition of Swan Lake.


Have I never told you the story about how I was kicked out of choir when I was in high school for not being able to carry a tune? Nothing I've done since then has improved my ability in that regard. 

But, I can hit a triangle when prompted   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, I know the story, Margaret, which is why I want you to lead the group. This is your chance to vidicate yourself and show the world that you too are able to sing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CBC.com

"U.S. President Barack Obama will visit Canada on Feb. 19, the White House announced on Wednesday, his first official trip abroad.

"Canada is a vitally important ally," White House spokesman Robert Gibbs told reporters. "The president looks forward to the opportunity to speak with Prime Minister Harper and visit our neighbor to the north." "

Obama had already pledged his first unofficial foreign trip would be to St.John's, NL to pick up the doxie puppy for his daughter, but had not specified a date.

Maybe we should invite Pres. Obama to The Shang?


----------



## SINC

Purolator was at our door five minutes ago and iLife '09 is installing as I post this note.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you should have used Doxie Express. We are faster and cheaper ........... except you have to play with the doxies after their delivery. 

Seriously, I would be interested to know of the changes to iMovie and iPhote in 09.


----------



## overkill

SINC said:


> Purolator was at our door five minutes ago and iLife '09 is installing as I post this note.


And......


----------



## Dr.G.

And we wait for Don to have some fun with iLife 09. We shall see. Relax, Steve, and have some fresh herbal tea.


----------



## overkill

Thank you Marc  A nice cup of tea will help me warm up from all the snow we got today.


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Steve. It is still cold here, with lots of wet snow on the way tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> And......


And as I was installing it, the super drive in my MBP calved.

I had to try a few times before I could get it to run, then called Applecare and sure as shooting the super drive is dead.

So for the fifth time in two weeks and the third time this week alone I will once again be at the Apple store in West Ed Mall in the morning with a dud Mac. GRRRRR!


----------



## SINC

And on a brighter note, here is a story I ran across today, just for Marc . . .

A pious man, who had reached the age of 105, suddenly stopped going to synagogue. 

Alarmed by the old fellow's absence after so many years of faithful attendance, the Rabbi went to see him. He found him in excellent health, so the Rabbi asked, "How come after all these years we don't see you at services anymore?"

The old man lowered his voice. "I'll tell you, Rabbi," he whispered. "When I got to be 90, I expected God to take me any day. But then I got to be 95, then 100, then 105. So, I figured that God is very busy and must've forgotten about me, and I don't want to remind Him!"


----------



## overkill

SINC said:


> And as I was installing it, the super drive in my MBP calved.
> 
> I had to try a few times before I could get it to run, then called Applecare and sure as shooting the super drive is dead.
> 
> So for the fifth time in two weeks and the third time this week alone I will once again be at the Apple store in West Ed Mall in the morning with a dud Mac. GRRRRR!


Sorry to hear Don


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, I guess Marc must be out walking the doxies as it is 7:14 and he hasn't been in yet.

Tea and coffee is hot and ready to go. I brought out a big platter of fruit and a couple of dozen sticky buns for the Regina gal who likes them so much.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don. Thanks for the coffee, hope you have some luck in getting iLife up and running today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don. I was outside shoveling. Lots of snow to get moved before the sleet makes it heart attack weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

"So, I figured that God is very busy and must've forgotten about me, and I don't want to remind Him!"" Good one, Don. Sounds like my grandfather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. How is Life/Mother Nature treating you in Etobicoke?


----------



## bhil

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. A great wake up call.


----------



## bhil

I'm just helping out Warren whenever I can. It looks like I made it in just in time, we're only 6 posts away from the big four-zero.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, you make a fine Warren stand-in. How is Life treating you in Regina?


----------



## bhil

Very well, the weather is taking a break again, my projector finally got back from being repaired yesterday and the sauna is scheduled to arrive today. If only Whirlpool wasn't trying to dodge us and our fridge at every turn, things would be fantastic.

How is life out east? Are you winning the battle against the snow drifts?


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news, Sean.

Here, there is a huge storm that is sitting right over us. 25cm so far .......... and counting. We shall see.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## bhil

Well, I'll keep my fingers crossed it lets up for you. Maybe should hold the Doxie Express off any deliveries for a day or two in case you need them for an emergency dig-out.


----------



## bhil

Well, I think it is time for you to do your thing for the big post...


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, mon ami. I dedicate this posting to all who have posted before me here in The Shang .............. and for all those who shall post after this posting. Paix, mes amis. Kudos to us all.


----------



## Bolor

It's appropriate that Marc get the 40,000th post on page 4000. Congrats to all in the shang ... past and present company included.


----------



## Dr.G.

The number that shall really be the one to marvel at will be when we get over one million views here in The Shang. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Bob, but I am no more important than any other member of our Shang family. 

How is Life treating you in Timmins?


----------



## SINC

Well, I see you boys handled the big number rollover without my help. We can now put that behind us for another 10M posts.

I'm gonna hop in the shower before I leave for West Edmonton Mall to try and get a new super drive put in my MBP today.

I have company arriving from SK, and Calgary tomorrow for two days so I will be entertaining the boys this weekend. Ann is babysitting the grandson Sat. from 4:00 p.m. on so I will cook for the two refugees in my care.


----------



## bhil

Cheers everyone! Here's to the next 40000. Now let the celebration begin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. Hopefully, this fix will work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, you are always the optimist. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Steve. How is Life/Mother Nature treating you in Etobicoke?


Storm has past us by last night, though we got a good dumping but the drive home was not too bad. Typical winter day out there today. Other than that, I am flying out to Dallas next week for a few day to do some on-site training with one of our partners, so hopefully I will get to enjoy some warmer weather


----------



## Dr.G.

Give my regards to Dallas, Steve. I was last there in 1971.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the storm has finally stopped ............. unless we are in the eye of the hurricane. All of a sudden, winds, which were, at times, giving us sustained winds or 80km/h and gust of 120km/h, stopped. Then, the snow just stopped. All got quite. Then, everyone came outside to see the drifting and how deep the snow was in spots. I had spots on my driveway with no snow at all, and other spots were waist deep in drifts. I have cleared out all that I can by hand, and shall wait for the plows to come down the cul de sac before I bring out the snowblower.

What a day ................ I need some strong herbal tea.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> What a day ................ I need some strong herbal tea.


I have lots to share! 

It's a rainy day here on the wet coast, but I never complain. You don't have to shovel rain! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Just back from West Edmonton Mall Apple store. The told me they would replace the super drive in my MBP and phone me in a couple of hours. that was an hour ago, so likely right after lunch is when it will be ready.

Stopped at Costco as well and picked up some beautiful roasts of beef on the way home.


----------



## SINC

Well Apple just called and my MBP is ready to go with a new super drive. Exactly and hour and a half after they told me it would take two hours.

The old under-promise and over-deliver trick is alive and well and I love it. Thanks Apple! 

I'm off the WEM yet again right after lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Thanks for the tea. We are getting a bit of rain here as well, in the form of freezing rain to make all of our snow even heavier to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on the Apple support, Don. This is why they get such high ratings from users.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day every body,
Just got in from doing a little snow removal . Have not been around for a couple days so I will take a few minutes to catch up on the posts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, you would have been able to retire today with all of the snow we had. Due to the wind, the 27cm was spread out from 1cm to 125cm drifts.


----------



## SINC

Just got back from the Apple store again and am preparing to copy the DVD disk that started the failure of the super drive. Guess they got it as it is burning! Yes!


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon everyone.

Thanks for filling in for me Sean. It's been a few couple busy mornings here.


----------



## MaxPower

Hey Don,

I just got an order from someone in St. Albert. Neat.

Edit:
Oops.

St. Albert, Ontario


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I am so stiff and sore from all of the shoveling today. Think I am going to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well. Paix.


----------



## SINC

First the good news:

Good morning all. the tea and coffee are ready to go along with a fresh fruit platter, some oatmeal, bagels and cinnamon rolls.

And now this:










When attempting to burn four copies of a Corner Gas show I taped for friends last night, the super drive failed once again. So I am off to the Apple store in WEM for the fifth consecutive day. I suspect there is some deeper issue with my MBP than just the drive.

And more good news, my two old friends who used to work with me in the mid sixties back in Saskatchewan are arriving today for a weekend visit.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don.
Thanks for breakfast. Sorry to hear about your MBP. I am thinking of buying a MB for the wife. Is this a problem that is known to MacBooks?
Hope you have a great weekend with your friends.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Warren,
I still can not get used to your wake up call. I still see Robin Williams in my mind every time.
Have a good one.


----------



## MaxPower

Sitting Bull said:


> Good morning Warren,
> I still can not get used to your wake up call. I still see Robin Williams in my mind every time.
> Have a good one.


I'm not nearly as hairy as Robin Williams though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee, fruit and bagels. Good luck with your laptop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Now we may start our day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. 

I think that we should post some pics of ourselves to see who we are and what we look like .................. 

Here are two that depict me well -- surrounded by books and shoveling snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

OK, I now have placed on my monitor the anti-pink overlay just in case Don submits the classic "pink pic" of he and his friend. Actually, it's a great pic, but I like the one with his grandson the best.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Looks like we have a lot of early risers this morning. I will have to post a pic when I get to my personal computer tonight at home.


----------



## Cameo

Yaay - we are posting pix again! Love it. I am on the contact page of my website - Cameo Creations. I like your pix Marc - I always think of 
you with books (and doxies) around you. I am looking forward to pix of everyone
else too  - it is always nice to put a face to words.

Hope everyone is well. 

Cold here and we are expecting a lot of snow next week.

I am raising a wussie GSD with Failte. Silly dog goes across the yard and has to race back, sit and lean on me everytime I say something to him LOL. AND if he hears something out there?







He does his big bark thing, races back to me, sits and leans against me pressing his head into my stomach and basically says "Okay, I did my bark thing, my job, now you do yours and protect me!!!"" Silly dog!























I haven't been able to post much this week, but I have checked in each morning and read. I LOVE Warren's lovely chipper good morning, makes me smile and Marc's 'good night" as I know someone has thought of me.

Don - good luck with your computer - issues are a pain in the ass.

My son has a new girlfriend - she is really nice AND she is comfortable with me. I spent some time texting with her on my sons phone.

AND I have a new nephew! They came home on Tuesday.

I best get to work. No internet at home at present so sneak on here at work


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Well Apple just called and my MBP is ready to go with a new super drive. Exactly and hour and a half after they told me it would take two hours.
> 
> The old under-promise and over-deliver trick is alive and well and I love it. Thanks Apple!
> 
> I'm off the WEM yet again right after lunch.


One of the things I love about Apple, their fantastic customer service, unlike certain other companies <cough> WhirlPool <cough>. After another week of run arounds still nothing on a fridge. On Wed after we faxed in a copy of the manual that came with the fridge stating that it was covered under warranty (yes we had to fax THEM a copy of THEIR manual stating we had warranty), they said we would receive a call back within 24 hours. After 30 hours without hearing back, my wife called back, only to be told that the case he to go to the Canadian supervisory BS agent and they were gone home for the day because it was further east and after hours. Try calling back tomorrow. I also did some searching online about Whirlpool complaints (which I wish I had done before before buying this fridge) and not only are they many more people complaining about the horrific customer service, but it appears we are lucky our fridge isn't starting on fire as appears to be happening to dozens of other Whirlpool fridge owners.

I will never buy a Whirlpool product again, and I would highly recommend to other people not to either. I'm even considering making my wife get rid of her Kitchen Aid mix master for a different one because Kitchen Aid is a Whirlpool brand. Anyone know what other brands are just Whirlpool products rebranded?


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Thanks for filling in for me Sean. It's been a few couple busy mornings here.


No problem Warren, you're back just in time to take over the weekend shift.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> First the good news:
> 
> Good morning all. the tea and coffee are ready to go along with a fresh fruit platter, some oatmeal, bagels and cinnamon rolls.
> 
> And now this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When attempting to burn four copies of a Corner Gas show I taped for friends last night, the super drive failed once again. So I am off to the Apple store in WEM for the fifth consecutive day. I suspect there is some deeper issue with my MBP than just the drive.
> 
> And more good news, my two old friends who used to work with me in the mid sixties back in Saskatchewan are arriving today for a weekend visit.


I get this error (or at least one that is very similiar) on my iMac from time to time. My reasearch online pointed it to being a problem with the DVD's I was writing to. Lots of people seemed to be experiencing the same type of error when using bulk DVDs. That being said, I don't remember the exact error code I was getting so it may have been different than yours.


----------



## bhil

OK, I think I've clogged up the thread enough for now, I'll look around at home for a recent pic to post later. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> I'm even considering making my wife get rid of her Kitchen Aid mix master for a different one because Kitchen Aid is a Whirlpool brand. Anyone know what other brands are just Whirlpool products rebranded?


Sean, you'd have to pry my KitchenAid mix master from my cold dead hands. There is simply no other mix master its equal. (And I hope the conditions of your matrimonial accord are such that you'd 'ask', and not 'make'.) Don't throw out the baby with the bathwater, eh? Amalgamations happen, and the small appliance division of KitchenAid probably has completely different engineers/management than the refrigeration division. 

To answer your other question: To the best of my knowledge Whirlpool, KitchenAid, Inglis, Roper, and Admiral all come from the same manufacturing facilities.

But you can find stories galore on the internet about just about every manufacturer, so if you start eliminating one manufacturer, you'll soon find that you're out of options.

White/Westinghouse has their own batch of badges, and LG is another manufacturer of one fridge/many names. Both have horror stories easily researched.

You need to check the original manufacturing number on any Kenmore or other 'house brand' appliances too - Sears doesn't have their own manufacturing facility, so all their appliances are just rebadged from other manufacturers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. I shall await your picture to see what the Earl of Etobicoke looks like. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. A great website. We should have you organize our Ballroom Dancing Evening here in The Shang. Just a thought.

Sorry to hear about your dogs. I know the feeling well. I can understand why the doxies did not want to venture outside yesterday, but today there are light flurries and packed snow. We shall see.

Glad you like my evening sendoff. It's nice to be appreciated. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. I hear that Regina is getting a bit of springtime weather these days. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. My wife says the same thing re her KitchenAid mix master. She only uses it every so often, but when she does, she tells me it was worth all the money we paid for this appliance.


----------



## SINC

+2 on the KitchenAid mixer. We would be lost without it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I remember my mother having one of these sorts of mix masters. Of course, she used it more than my wife. Still, I am the beneficiary of everything my wife bakes, so I do not complain about the cost.


----------



## bhil

My wife absolutely loves her KitchenAid mixer as well, however, all I would have to do is mention I was thinking of replacing it with a Bosch one like her mothers and the KitchenAid would be flying out the door before I finished the sentence.

I know that no matter what company I research I would find complaints, however some companies make up for it with good customer service, and some complaints are a little too much to ignore. The number of people that woke up to smoke in their house to find out that a relay in their fridge had overheated to the point of melting the plug off the condensor and starting on fire is too much too ignore. Why hasn't the company put out a recall? or even a safety warning. And the repeated complaints about the exact same kind of customer service we're receiving means that this isn't an isolated case, but the standard customer service they deliver.

I have had many products fail on me and don't immediately jump into the "never buy from them again" mode, usually because the company is reasonable to deal with about getting the issue resolved. A company doesn't even have to have exceptional custer service, just reasonable. Whirlpool doesn't even come close to that. We've been without a fridge for almost a month and even after faxing them a copy of their own manual stating it's under warranty, they still haven't acknowleged that they will fix/replace the fridge under the warranty. They are going out of their way to screw their customers over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I can't believe that you are not getting some customer service from these people. You would think that they would want happy customers willing to buy their products. 

Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, this is not my product, nor am I this Dr.G. I have been getting some PMs and emails re this picture.


----------



## bhil

You would think so Marc, but it doesn't seem to be the case. I think too many companies like this aren't aware of the damage they are doing to their reputation. These are comanies that were around and established before the days of the internet. Word of mouth only spread so far, and unhappy customers were more isolated and didn't affect them as much. But with the way information spreads on the internet, they just don't seem to understand the number of people it will reach.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good point, Sean. Still, it is a shame that you have to put up with this sort of inconvenience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I hear you folks in Regina are getting fog, to be followed by some freeaing rain. Throw in snow and hail, and it sounds like a typical winter's day here in St.John's.

No fog/hail/sleet or rain here ......... just snow. It is not heavy, but it has accumulated into about four inches so I have to go out and shovel ......... again ................. such is Life.


----------



## MLeh

Sean, there's a lot to customer service and warranty - having been in (and out) of the business and seeing the 'way things work' is a real education. I won't get into my rant here, but there are reasons I refuse to buy stuff at Future Shop, Costco, The Brick or Walmart. They squeeze the manufacturers on pricing, buy stuff 'warranty out' (because they're supposed to provide their own service), but the consumers don't know this, and then the manufacturer ends up supporting the product without having any warranty contingency funds. Not making excuses, but there are no angels flying around with bags of money either. Doesn't help when manufacturers rely on their good name to sell products but then cheap out on the manufacturing process. Sorry to hear this has happened to what used to be a reliable product.

But I promised not to rant, so I won't.


----------



## bhil

No fog in sight (in my line of sight) just clouds. And those are supposed to clear off this afternoon. I'm glad I'm now done work for the day.

We buy lots of stuff at Costco, and I've only ever had one problem when trying to dealing with getting stuff replaced under warranty. All the other times it has been exceptional service.

As for Whirlpool, I just talked to my wife, and now they are claiming we haven't sent them anything, that everything we've reported for the last few weeks has been about a freezer, and that we have to fax everything again to two different numbers to make sure they get it. Their customer service has been downgraded from outright horrible to downright pathetic.


----------



## Dr.G.

The report of fog was from a dog breeder in Regina. She reports a mild and sunny weekend for you folks. Kudos.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning all!!
Thanks for the breaky - fruit was divine!



bhil said:


> I will never buy a Whirlpool product again, and I would highly recommend to other people not to either. I'm even considering making my wife get rid of her Kitchen Aid mix master for a different one because Kitchen Aid is a Whirlpool brand. Anyone know what other brands are just Whirlpool products rebranded?



Two things: 1) Please don't make your wife get rid of the mixer. I love mine and would not be happy to part with mine.
2) Lots of Kenmore products from Sears are made by Whirlpool.

I once had a list of all the manuacturer codes so
you could check just who made your appliances. I'll try to find it and post if anyone is interested.


----------



## SINC

Hello from the Apple store in West Edmonton Mall as I await my appointment to get my MBP fixed again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Glad to see you back in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. You should take up residence in the WEM if they can't fix it this time. Save yourself the return trip.


----------



## bhil

danalicious said:


> Good morning all!!
> Thanks for the breaky - fruit was divine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things: 1) Please don't make your wife get rid of the mixer. I love mine and would not be happy to part with mine.
> 2) Lots of Kenmore products from Sears are made by Whirlpool.
> 
> I once had a list of all the manuacturer codes so
> you could check just who made your appliances. I'll try to find it and post if anyone is interested.


As I said, it wouldn't be gone entirely I would replace with a Bosch one, and she wouldn't mind that. As for Kenmore, it wouldn't surprise me. I stopped buying Kenmore products when the glass on our 3 year old Kenmore oven spontaneously exploded outwards (the oven wasn't on and no one was near it) leaving the kitchen covered in glass around our 2 year old daughter (she wasn't hurt as she was about 6 or 7 feet away when it happened). Sears/Kenmore of course denied it could have been a problem with their oven and we had to replace it out of our own pocket. While I don't really fault Sears for not covering it (since we had no proof of how it happened, and therefore couldn't prove we didn't abuse it), I won't risk having something like that happen around my children again, and when we moved into our new house a few months later we purchased non Kenmore appliances. If only I had know they were related to Whirlpool...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, every major appliance in the house is a Kenmore product. We gave the stove and fridge, which were over 20 years old, to a family just starting up. They worked well, but my wife wanted a different color. They have continued to work well for the past two years in their new home. Sears Service is great here, and the two times I have called for service on the new washing machine and dish washer, the wait was 2 days and 5 hours. I was impressed. Both were under warrenty and thus, no charge.

So, I am sold on Sears and their Kenmore line of products. My first Sears product was back in 1979, and would you believe that this stove is still working well.


----------



## SINC

Our home appliances are entirely Kenmore, second set and some third sets and never once an issue of any kind. I'd buy them again in a heartbeat.

As for my MBP, much to my chagrin, it burned a disk for them which it would not do for me, but since I did save the error codes, they still suspect the drive and have ordered a new one. Won't be in 'til next week so I can use it until then.

Now for some lunch and then my buddies will be arriving and I have to get the beer cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your drive, Don. Re your buddies, tip one back for me.


----------



## Sitting Bull

We as well have all Kenmore products and have been extremely happy so far.
They just called us the other day to let us know that our warranty was running out. If we were interested in extending our warranty for 1 more year it would cost us an other $500 and something to coverall our appliances. I am not to keen on that dollar amount. I can buy a new dishwasher for less than that. A new stove for a few hundred more etc...


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> As I said, it wouldn't be gone entirely I would replace with a Bosch one, and she wouldn't mind that. As for Kenmore, it wouldn't surprise me. I stopped buying Kenmore products when the glass on our 3 year old Kenmore oven spontaneously exploded outwards (the oven wasn't on and no one was near it) leaving the kitchen covered in glass around our 2 year old daughter (she wasn't hurt as she was about 6 or 7 feet away when it happened). Sears/Kenmore of course denied it could have been a problem with their oven and we had to replace it out of our own pocket. While I don't really fault Sears for not covering it (since we had no proof of how it happened, and therefore couldn't prove we didn't abuse it), I won't risk having something like that happen around my children again, and when we moved into our new house a few months later we purchased non Kenmore appliances. If only I had know they were related to Whirlpool...


Sean, the exploding oven door is probably a GE (GE, Hotpoint, Moffat and McClary ). Google it.

As I said - Kenmore is just rebadged other stuff. I've seen Bosch dishwashers rebadged as Kenmore, next to a Whirlpool dishwasher also rebadged as Kenmore. You just never know. You can find out by asking though.


----------



## Bolor

Since we are throwing in pictures, I thought I'd show one with my granddaughter. Hope no one minds.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Our home appliances are entirely Kenmore, second set and some third sets and never once an issue of any kind. I'd buy them again in a heartbeat.
> 
> As for my MBP, much to my chagrin, it burned a disk for them which it would not do for me, but since I did save the error codes, they still suspect the drive and have ordered a new one. Won't be in 'til next week so I can use it until then.
> 
> Now for some lunch and then my buddies will be arriving and I have to get the beer cold.


Interestingly enough Don, I was trying to burn a disc this afternoon, and just encountered the exact same error you did, right down to the error codes. As I mentioned before, searching online told me it was a disc problem, and I have to go with that as probably the closest Apple store is the same one you go to.  Saskatchewan has only one authorized repair technician (not place, one person), and as you can guess, it's not the same experience you would get walking into an Apple store talking to a Genius. Repair turn around is usually measured in weeks not hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, Bob.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Interestingly enough Don, I was trying to burn a disc this afternoon, and just encountered the exact same error you did, right down to the error codes. As I mentioned before, searching online told me it was a disc problem, and I have to go with that as probably the closest Apple store is the same one you go to.  Saskatchewan has only one authorized repair technician (not place, one person), and as you can guess, it's not the same experience you would get walking into an Apple store talking to a Genius. Repair turn around is usually measured in weeks not hours.


Ah, Sean, we need to talk   

I have a repair guy who does a very good job but he won't work on anything warranty because of the problem you mention, but if it's out of warranty, he's your man.

He's fixed a couple of laptops for me and it only takes him a couple of days to get back to me.

Warranty work I take to the place on Broad St. but I cringe when I go in there.

On a different topic, I just found out that digital camera is part of a malfunction recall and all I have to do is mail it to Calgary. It doesn't work so if it's lost in the mail, it's no biggy, but if I can get a new camera, I'll be a happy camper.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, time to rise and shine and get your weekend started.

Sean, only one Apple tech in ALL of SK? And on Broad St. in Regina? Surely Saskatoon has an Apple dealer too?

Margaret, it sounds like you have nothing to lose and everything to gain with your camera. Hop it all turns out well for you.

And just for Marc, here is a shot of me without any pink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have made some fresh tea and coffee for one and all. A light Continental-style buffet breakfast has also been prepared. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine picture, Don. I still like the one with your grandson better, however. I also like the pics of you with the Corner Gas crew. And, if the truth be known, the pink pic is also a classic.

How is your back these days?


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Now, we may really start the day here in The Shang.


----------



## MaxPower

Do you have anything for a splitting headache?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Worked the late night hours so Warren I join you in the search something to cure this headache.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, Warren, might I offer you Dr.G's Magic Elixir. It will cure those headaches, as well as help you to grow hair, lose weight, and feel energized. This should now be confused with Dr. G's "Hair of the Doxe" product, which is simply for hangovers. Want some???


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone should plan on doing brunch tomorrow morning. I shall be busy shoveling. The storm now seems to be coming sooner than expected, with more snow than expected. So, I have to be outside trying to keep 50cm of snow, blown about by winds of over 100km/h, from drifting up against my front door.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, Warren, might I offer you Dr.G's Magic Elixir. It will cure those headaches, as well as help you to grow hair, lose weight, and feel energized. This should now be confused with Dr. G's "Hair of the Doxe" product, which is simply for hangovers. Want some???


That sounds like quite the elixir Marc. But where does it grow the hair? I'm hoping on the head and nowhere else.


----------



## whodisbe

I guess this is the random thread ...

Today I was at my in-Laws place, and my Mother In Law has always thought my laptops were cool because of the glowing apple that she saw me behind (ibook and now a MBP). A bit of background, my mother in law is a sweet old lady who barely speaks, but can perfectly understand english, and is a technological newbie (even that is giving her too much credit).

Today she was sitting in the living room with us watching TV, my wife was working away on her iWeb website, and suddenly out of nowhere she said (in our language Tamil) - "I just noticed, his laptop is a halfass Apple". I looked over at her puzzled and she said "well, there's a huge bite out of it".

Must say, that woman can always make me smile


----------



## Dr.G.

"That sounds like quite the elixir Marc. But where does it grow the hair? I'm hoping on the head and nowhere else." Warren, it will grow hair wherever you place a drop or two. So, a mustache or beard is there overnight, and a full head of hair will take a full weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome to The Shang, whodisbe. My name is Marc, owner of the Cafe Chez Marc here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been outside trying to shovel the 6 inches of snow that fell from about 9PM until midnight. It is still coming down, but at least I have a jump on tomorrow morning's shoveling. I can foresee another 10 to 20 inches will fall by tomorrow at lunchtime. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Wow! You're up late tonight Marc! Time for sign off, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I knew it would come to this.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Today is my son's fifth birthday. It seems like yesterday when I announced his birth here. Time certainly does fly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Tell your son a "happy birthday" from his extended family here in The Shang. We will send him a birthday doxie as a gift. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild morning, weather wise. Last night, I shoveled about 5-6 inches of freshly fallen snow. No winds to speak of, just constant light snow. This morning, I woke up to the roar of the wind. Nearly a foot of snow has fallen in total, with another foot on the way. Luckily, I got a head start last night. Still, I have been out for nearly two hours trying to dig out the back deck and part of the back yard for the doxies. I have come in to warm up, have some hot coffee, and then out again into the Battle of Winter. The wind and snow might die down by this evening, which is when I shall venture out with the snowblower. For now, just keeping a spot clear for the doxies is my task for the day. Wish me luck.

I hate Winter ..............................


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the birthday doxie Marc. Unfortunately, a picture of a Birthday doxie can't compare to the Batmobile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Warren, I tried. Guess it's hard for doxies to compare with Batman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still wild and windy outside. I try to keep a passage free from the back door to the back yard, but it is not easy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Had some technical glitches with mybirdie.ca this morning. All is well now, but it was three hours late. Oh well, stuff happens.

As for the Batmobile, I just can't figure out why people get so excited over it:


----------



## Dreambird

Gooood Morning all... I feel *really* good today!  

Who cares? I do... it's been awhile since I said that so I declare today a day of celebration.

Is there any Bailey's for my coffee? 


Hey Marc... remember back when all the snow was falling here and you had this nice warm December... remember offering to trade me some of my sunshine for your warmth? I didn't say anything back... glad I didn't... *lo** After a coupla' Chinooks my snow is in definite recession... :clap: 

Sorry...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Glad you are feeling better today. You deserve a good day. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I could use any warmth right now ........... mainly for my back. It aches from all of the shoveling and snow blowing. We had just over 30cm fall since 9PM last night. The winds have died down a bit, down to 60km/h, and the snow is coming just as fluries. At -3C, it is not cold, and the snow is light.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Warren, I tried. Guess it's hard for doxies to compare with Batman.


The doxies could crush Batman if they were here in person. Unfortunately a picture doesn't cut it for him.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
We too have a wild and wooly day here. 6" overnight and another 6" to come. Then the sun comes out and the temps drop to overnight lows of -28. yuck


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, do you folks intend to get a dog when he is a bit older?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, you win on the colder temps, I win on the amount of snow. All in all, it is a good day to stay indoors for the rest of the day. I am having some Bolor Special as we speak.


----------



## Dreambird

Marc, check this out for your back:
Tiger balm

I use the Red (strong) formula myself, and put an old t-shirt over it. This works wonders for the pain I get in the small of my back and around to the lower abdomen. Mine is caused far as we can tell by "female parts" being not quite in the right position and my not wanting surgery...


----------



## Dr.G.

I have heard of this and should try some. Merci, Diane.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, do you folks intend to get a dog when he is a bit older?


I think we may get a Dog in the next couple of years.

However I think I am going to be outnumbered. I would like a Golden Lab, where my wife is leaning towards a Shih tzu since she had one before.

The other problem is allergies. I allergic to dogs and cats so we may be out of luck. Either that or I sleep in the shed.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The other problem is allergies. I allergic to dogs and cats so we may be out of luck. Either that or I sleep in the shed." I am allergic to dust, mold and dogs. Still, I am in overkill (no offense, Steve) mode around all of our doxies, and it does not seem to bother me now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hot beverages are ready to go along with an assortment of freshly squeezed juices, cereal, oatmeal, bagels, toast, fruit and pastries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I think I am going to start off with OJ, bagels and fruit this morning. I have a long day of shoveling ahead of me and I need to start the day off right. Then, I can come back inside and have a hot cup of coffee and visit St. Albert's Place in comfort. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Ah, Sean, we need to talk
> 
> I have a repair guy who does a very good job but he won't work on anything warranty because of the problem you mention, but if it's out of warranty, he's your man.
> 
> He's fixed a couple of laptops for me and it only takes him a couple of days to get back to me.
> 
> Warranty work I take to the place on Broad St. but I cringe when I go in there.
> 
> On a different topic, I just found out that digital camera is part of a malfunction recall and all I have to do is mail it to Calgary. It doesn't work so if it's lost in the mail, it's no biggy, but if I can get a new camera, I'll be a happy camper.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


This is still under warranty, in fact I just added the extended Applecare about a month ago. I should call them and ask them about it. 

The place on Broad is the authorized Apple tech. They are great people to deal with, however usually they are a little backed-up in their workload.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Dogs are part of Utopia!*



MaxPower said:


> I think we may get a Dog in the next couple of years.
> 
> However I think I am going to be outnumbered. I would like a Golden Lab, where my wife is leaning towards a Shih tzu since she had one before.
> 
> The other problem is allergies. I allergic to dogs and cats so we may be out of luck. Either that or I sleep in the shed.


Hi MaxPower: 
This is my first 'attendance' within this forum. I too think the name is extremely appealing. Oddly the my invitation to this Clubhouse is also providence in that I truly was in Shangri-La today. Not a usual sports fan, I was able to with great joy and abandon, watch both a stupendous Superbowl game and a tennis match rivaled by no other I have seen this year. So I thank you Dr. G, for bringing these wonders to my life as I am quite a believer in karma  

As for your puppy leanings: oh do please lean with your wife. The Shih-Tzu (a breed that is both non-shedding and brilliant) is a breed I have embraced over the past 15 years of my life. Prior to that I had Pekingnese who are also an exceptional little pooch but are high maintenance with copious amounts of shedding fur. According to the veterinarians, it is not the 'fur' we are allergic to when it comes to our furry companions be they canine or feline, but their dander. Apparently there is a liquid which is harmless to the animal, that when applied on a regular basis, will eliminate the allergen causing dander. I have not had occasion to use it myself but have been told by many that it indeed, works. So do not deny yourself the unadulterated, unconditional love of these friends as I have been so very fortunate to behold the fondest (and saddest of course) memories of my little canine friends for over a quarter of a century. Another non-shedding breed is apparently the Labradoodle which would possibly appease your desire for a Lab yet with the 'cute factor' belonging to the Shih-Tzu breed. If you require more: please try to watch the movie, "Quill". It is a movie about a Golden Lab in the seeing eye program for the blind. I am partially blind (lost the eyesight in my right eye apprx 15 yrs ago) and with my remaining eye, had the fortune to watch this excellent film. It is a story told from the perspective of the dog - Quill.

Good luck and good morning!
Vicki (aka Ciaochiao)


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> ...
> Sean, only one Apple tech in ALL of SK? And on Broad St. in Regina? Surely Saskatoon has an Apple dealer too?
> ...


There are many authroized Apple Dealers, but unless things have changed in the last few months there is only one technician authorized to do warranty work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Now the day may begin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki, and welcome to the Shang.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thank you!*

Good Morning to All!
Well, Willy saw his shadow this morning and so....but winter does not always have to involve snowfalls as the ones we have so far endured n'est-ce pas?
Vicki


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> I think we may get a Dog in the next couple of years.
> 
> However I think I am going to be outnumbered. I would like a Golden Lab, where my wife is leaning towards a Shih tzu since she had one before.
> 
> The other problem is allergies. I allergic to dogs and cats so we may be out of luck. Either that or I sleep in the shed.


Not that this will surprise you Warren, but like you, I tend to be allegic to dogs and cats (I'm more allegeric to floers and weeds, so it just might be they are good transmitters of pollen), and we've been conisdering getting a dog either later this year, or next year. Just one more parallel in our lives I guess. 

We've been looking at Labradoodle's. Labrador-poodle crosses. Both non shedding and hypoallergenic, they are perfect for allegery prone people. Not that I assume you would come out to SK to buy your dog, but this is where we plan on getting ours from. They have some pictures and information you can check out. They don't appear to be a "puppy-mill" type place, and look like they genuinely care about the dogs they are breeding.


----------



## bhil

Good morning Marc, and good morning and welcome to the Shang Vicki. As you probably noticed, we tend to go by first names here in the Shang, so by way of introduction, my name is Sean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Strange weather you folks are getting in Regina. Going from -30C today to +4C on Wed.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
I was going to suggest the Doodle as well. I was looking at them a few years ago but I could not find a breeder here in Canada. They look like the best of both dogs.
We had a peekapoo. He was an amazing dog. From what I have experienced with mixed breeds is that when mixed with the poodle you usually get a pretty happy go lucky dog and non shedding, non allergenic as well. I also had a West highland terrier. Good as well. Non shedding etc...


----------



## Sitting Bull

Welcome to the Shang Viki,
You will love it here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. How are you this fine morning?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Totally awesome Marc,
Thanks for asking. Had a great week and an awesome weekend. Went to the Oilers game on Friday, had a VIP press box pass. Beef tenderloin sandwiches, Salmon, dips etc.. and open bar. Then after the first period there was spring rolls, dry ribs and wings plus munchies. Had a great time.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sean. Strange weather you folks are getting in Regina. Going from -30C today to +4C on Wed.


Yeah it's a total roll of the dice from day to day out here with 20+ degree changes in 24 hour periods. I'm kind of torn between wanting the warm weather (because being cold sucks) and wanting the cold (because the garage is still our fridge.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, sounds like a great time. Did the Oilers win for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, my wife says the same thing, only with a St.John's twist. I hate the cold and hate the snow. She hates the snow and the lack of sunshine. Sunshine here during the winter means cold temps, but no snow.


----------



## SINC

Morning again to all, glad to see you finally got your butts outta bed!

Sean, thanks for the clarification on the Mac dealers. I could not imagine there being only one.

Sean and Warren, a dog is a wonderful addition to the family, but can be a test as it takes commitment by all. If you happen to get a bad one like we did, it is a life altering experience. We have to be sure ours is caged before a guest can ever enter the house unless they have no fear. He doesn't bother the fearless but if any fear is shown he attacks and bites so hard he draws blood. Yet with our family he is fine for the most part, but he has bitten me more times than I recall. (It is a Lhasa Apso by the way.)

Vicki, welcome aboard, enjoy your stay.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Morning again to all, glad to see you finally got your butts outta bed!
> 
> Sean, thanks for the clarification on the Mac dealers. I could not imagine there being only one.
> 
> Sean and Warren, a dog is a wonderful addition to the family, but can be a test as it takes commitment by all. If you happen to get a bad one like we did, it is a life altering experience. We have to be sure ours is caged before a guest can ever enter the house unless they have no fear. He doesn't bother the fearless but if any fear is shown he attacks and bites so hard he draws blood. Yet with our family he is fine for the most part, but he has bitten me more times than I recall. (It is a Lhasa Apso by the way.)
> 
> Vicki, welcome aboard, enjoy your stay.


With two small kids in the house, any dog that reacted like that would not be kept.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies are very territorial to anyone entering the home. Kids have nothing to fear from them, however.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone!
Why do I always seem to be the last one to greet everyone in the morning? Am I the only wet-coaster in the Shang?

Hope everyone had a good weekend! 

I am over the moon today for so many reasons! The rest of the week will be spectacular! :clap:


----------



## Sitting Bull

Yes Marc ,Oilers won 3-1.


----------



## Cameo

Okay Danalicious - out with it!!!!!!!! Share share share!! 

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Cameo

ciaochiao said:


> Good Morning to All!
> Well, Willy saw his shadow this morning and so....but winter does not always have to involve snowfalls as the ones we have so far endured n'est-ce pas?
> Vicki


 
Welcome Vicki,

Regardless of seeing his shadow or not I have never seen winter end before six
weeks after he pops out of his hole anyhow........

We haven't had much in the way of snow here - but it is the coldest January we have had in 13 years.

What does ciaochiao mean? How do you pronounce it???? I'm sorry, I am nosy....I should have been a cat as curious as I am.


----------



## MLeh

danalicious said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Why do I always seem to be the last one to greet everyone in the morning? Am I the only wet-coaster in the Shang?
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!
> 
> I am over the moon today for so many reasons! The rest of the week will be spectacular! :clap:


I'm a fellow wet-coaster, usually in fairly early, but I don't feel compelled to say good morning every morning. 

Welcome Vicki, too.

(Relevant to the dog discussion: I'm a cat person.)


----------



## danalicious

Cameo said:


> Okay Danalicious - out with it!!!!!!!! Share share share!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy.


It may seem silly, but I finally found someone to clean my house. Between the business and my two boys, I never seem to have the time to properly clean. Dusting takes me 3 hours and my house is not very big! :lmao:

The other half of the happy formula is that my business has started getting busy earlier than usual. Generally, the entire month of January is spent in clean-up mode, web site updates, that kind of stuff, but I have been busy since the 2nd week of January!

Oh, and my boys (who are 3 and 4) are in a growth spurt - eating, eating, eating!! It forces me to clean out the fridge to find healthy snacks for them. By the end of tomorrow, my fridge will be cleaned out and ready for fresh groceries!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Glad that you have good news. Here's hoping the rest of the week is as good as today. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yes Marc ,Oilers won 3-1." Even better, Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news, Dana.

"Oh, and my boys (who are 3 and 4) are in a growth spurt - eating, eating, eating!!" Just wait until they are about 20. My son is into healthy eating and lots of it ................ at frequent times during the day.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> With two small kids in the house, any dog that reacted like that would not be kept.


Try telling that two a wife and daughter who love the damn thing. 

And keep in mind this behaviour did not begin until he was well over a year old.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Try telling that two a wife and daughter who love the damn thing.
> 
> And keep in mind this behaviour did not begin until he was well over a year old.


I have gotten rid of older pets because they started biting, and no my wife definitely did not want to do it (they were her cats), but when they started taking bites out of our daughter, she was forced to agree with me. Granted, it's not as easy after you've had them for a while, but the kids have to come first.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A quiet night is shaping up. Let us all relax and appreciate the quietness that surrounds us.


----------



## SINC

There is nothing quiet about mid afternoon here. Just about to start the rush hour and it will be noisy and busy for four more hours here yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, relax and have some herbal tea.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... another fine day here today...  

Hello to Vicki and Dana...

A dog... yes, I could not live without my doggie. I've had three in my life and it seems I've always down sized... my first was a Doberman, Sonja... she won her Canadian championship in conformation and was a sweetheart. Gentle temperament, loved attention, when she passed on I got a Toy Manchester Terrier, Spencer... didn't dare get another Doberman at the time because they were the victims of some really bad breeding habits. Strong line breeding causing myocardiopathy at young ages... terminal condition. Sonja lived to be 10 1/2 til she developed that and cancer... she was quite lucky to live so long. Line breeding... tptptptp 
Spencer passed away at 15 1/2 a couple of years ago, also cancer... but that was a good long life... still... :-( 
Then I found my Miniature Pinscher, Fidget who at 2 yrs. of age was in need of a new home... so he came to live with me! And I love him to pieces... he's the Stag Red type... he's also the Boss of this house...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. We line breed, but we don't breed closely related relatives, and are careful not to breed dogs that have genetic faults. Two of the six doxie pups from the first litter, and five of the eight pups from the second litter earned their CKC championship points. The mother of these two litters, and her half-brother, also earned their AKC championship points.

So, it all depends upon the breeder.

HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, tea and coffee are ready to go as is the Heart's Desire buffet. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and the Heart's Desire buffet.


----------



## bhil

Good morning Don, Warren and Marc. The weather's once again on the upswing here, so here's to hoping that it is an omen for good things to come. Like maybe a fridge.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Was lovely and sunny the past couple of days, but today is grey and snowy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Light rain and +4C right now. I am not complaining, since it gives my shovels and back a rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, forgot to acknowledge your wake up call. Thus, the day has started off right. Then, with Sean bringing us good weather, and Sonal bringing us all a smile, it is a great time to be here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Here I sit awaiting the installer who will replace the automatic garage door opener in our double garage. It has been flaky the past few months and finally gave up all together yesterday. I had to disconnect it and raise the door by hand to get our daughter's X-Terra out.

They replaced the one in the garage at the back of the house a couple of years back and offered to do both. I should have done it then.

I just had to go out and release the hand brake on the 1949 Meteor and push it ahead three feet or so to make room for them to install the sensors at the base of the door.

I then coverd it with quilts right over the car cover just in case it gets any bumps during the process. (It is put up for the winter without a battery and I cannot unlock the doors as they are electric.) Thankfully, I left one vent window open and was able to reach the release, although there is only about a foot between the driver's door and the garage wall.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good Day and Thanks!*

Good Day Everyone:

Thanks to everyone who has been so warm and welcoming. My apologies for no response yesterday as yesterday's 'Heart's Desire' buffet included a large portion of 'my daughter needs to understand geometry'  

To continue with a portion of discussions about doggies, I am an avid dog lover but confined myself to Shih-Tzus (and some ST other breed mixes) plus pekes. I would so love to have pekes again but they are a tremendous amount of physical work. Their coats are so beautiful but fine and require a great deal of brushing. Since I rarely brush my own hair, I had a hard time doing my own. I found it interesting that Dr. G does shows. I did them many, many years ago with two of my pekes and quite honestly, although my puppy won best in group and show (twice), I didn't like most of the people I met at the shows. I would like to work towards adopting a Labradoodle. I have met a few and truly like their personalities. I believe they will get along with my Shih-Tzus and so, I'd like to give it a try. I've never owned a larger dog and my three children like every possible animal out there so are enthusiastic to adopt a larger breed as well. As my days are filled with reading and doing things that are necessary but not necessarily emotionally expanding, I am somewhat behind in the area of interest reading. Can anyone tell me if the Labradoodle is now considered a breed and what are the current definitions for a separate breed? I'm just curious. Does anyone here actually have a Labradoodle in their immediate family?

What does anyone think of the Toronto Hydro emergency mission to replace faulty wiring which has caused the death of two dogs and injury to both dogs and children?

Thanks to all again, for the welcome! I'm still reading through the 4000+ previous posts in Shangri-La!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how is your back after all of this work?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Vicki. Should you finish all 40,000+ postings of The Shang thread, you shall be placed in our Hall of Fame. There are not too many of us who can honestly state this claim. Some of us have been there from the start, so getting through all the postings has not been hard. Still, some others have tried to read everything. Only one person was able to get through all the postings in one sitting, but that was back when we had 31,000+ postings. Jason Jinglestars, who did this amazing undertaking, may now have visitors at the Shady Rest Home for the Absurd and Foolish, here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

It is fine Marc, luckily it did no damage as sometimes happens.

This is $500 I wasn't planning on spending, but it has to be replaced. Such is life.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Smiling!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Vicki. Should you finish all 40,000+ postings of The Shang thread, you shall be placed in our Hall of Fame. There are not too many of us who can honestly state this claim. Some of us have been there from the start, so getting through all the postings has not been hard. Still, some others have tried to read everything. Only one person was able to get through all the postings in one sitting, but that was back when we had 31,000+ postings. Jason Jinglestars, who did this amazing undertaking, may now have visitors at the Shady Rest Home for the Absurd and Foolish, here in St.John's.


Hi Marc (somehow, it doesn't sound right not addressing you as Dr. G-I'll explain in time:

I'm smiling broadly at your last sentence. Thank you for bringing me the 1st smile of my day! Candidly, I have been known to read through things far less interesting and enlightening during my protracted university career. I don't mind trying. I'll let everyone know where I am. If I think of the Club posts as 'text material', I can likely do it (I sound like the Little Engine who could now...)

Do you get any therapy for your back Marc? I have severe neck/back problems. Regular massage therapy is the only thing that has helped. Liniments, natural, and prescribed meds have only provided temporary relief. The other thing we should all look into is the 'new age' shovel someone here in Toronto appears to be using. It has a wheel on it so that our backs are less stressed. Perhaps we could all just pick Canada up and move it southwards several degrees. Then we won't need any shovels at all!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have been having trouble with my lower back. What is that exercise Warren suggested for you ......... something to do with a tennis ball?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Vicki. I have two doctorates, a Ph.D. from the University of Georgia in literacy education, and a D.D. (Doctorate of Doxiology) from the Dachshund University of Düsseldorf, in Germany. Thus, my Dr.G. came from what my online students called me to save time and space. My doctorate utilized here in The Shang is the D.D.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I have never seen a shovel with a wheel on it. I use ergonomic shovels, and have 9 shovels, depending upon the type of snow and effort that is needed, two snow scoops, and one snowblower.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Another back exercise*



Dr.G. said:


> Don, I have been having trouble with my lower back. What is that exercise Warren suggested for you ......... something to do with a tennis ball?


Hi Marc:
I don't know which exercise Warren recommended yet (I'm not finished the posts ) but I do know that a friend of mine gave me exercises to do over the phone. I used a towel and it also involved laying on the ground with arms extended then bringing alternate knees to opposite arms. I'll call my friend and ask for the exercises again. They worked and I've just stopped doing them because I'm lazy. You have all of my sympathy. Back pain can be so debilitating. Do you have any heat rubs to put on your back? According to one of my friends, the 'Lush' cosmetics company has a 'body bar' that contains ingredients, which have assisted him with his back pain. I haven't used it because it's quite difficult to use the bar on my own back. 

I'll post back with proper exercise instructions as soon as I have them. Please take it easy today.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is getting me to do an exercise on the floor something similar to this. However, she does the pushing for me as I try to relax. My screams of pain have scared the doxies, however, so they run and hide when they see me lie on the floor. Seems to work, however.


----------



## SINC

Marc, the exercise I use was not suggested by Warren, but it was taught to me by a physiotherapist I used a few years back.

You use a soft but firm rubber ball, much like a child's play ball in Toys R Us or a dog's fetch ball, (about the size of a tennis ball or slightly bigger is OK), although it is unlikely you would have such a ball for a dog. 

Then lie flat on the floor on your back and insert the ball under the side of your back that is most painful. He told me to imagine placing the ball right in the "dimple" you have above the buttock.

Lie still on the ball for five full minutes, or less to start if it is uncomfortable, say two full minutes and increase the time as you progress, then roll to the side, remove it and roll back onto your back. When you do, it will appear to you that the floor has been lowered in a dip that your back now fits into. If you get that sensation, the ball has done its work.

Do this twice a day until the pain subsides, both sides if the pain is all the way across your back.

I hope this gives you some relief. It sure does work for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don, I shall try this exercise tonight.


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning/afternoon all... 

Marc, I'm truly sorry if I offended you... I went to your site and looked at the pedigree you have there, Rootie's I believe. I see nothing but responsible breeding there! I'm not an expert by any means... perhaps I used the wrong term when I referred to what happened to Dobermans, a group of breeders here and in the US interested only in conformational perfection did the breed a good amount of harm. Maybe I should call it "incest breeding"? I knew of 2 local breeders who bred brothers, sisters, aunts, uncle etc. back and forth but what blew my mind and I think it would have blown your's too when you saw how unhealthy the litter was, was when they bred daughter back to father. This after I don't know how many other close breedings in the line. I babysat one of the pup for a weekend, and my heart broke... this poor little creature had a wicked cough that produced small amounts of mucus and blood. The breeder wasn't really worried. 

She became worried however, when all her prize Dobermans started dropping dead where they stood at 5 yrs. of age of Cardiomyopathy. A healthy, well cared for Doberman should be able to have a life span of up to 12 yrs. My Sonja made it to 10 1/2 for which I'm grateful, and she did have cancer... but she still developed the cardiomyopathy as well. 

She now breeds Cavalier King Charles Spaniels.

OK... I'm getting of my soapbox now...  





Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Diane. We line breed, but we don't breed closely related relatives, and are careful not to breed dogs that have genetic faults. Two of the six doxie pups from the first litter, and five of the eight pups from the second litter earned their CKC championship points. The mother of these two litters, and her half-brother, also earned their AKC championship points.
> 
> So, it all depends upon the breeder.
> 
> HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I took no offense. However, line breeding has gotten a bad reputation due to "incest breeding", as you state. Rootie, our very first doxie, and Daisy, doxie #2 and what is called in the breeding business as our "foundation bitch", started us off. We have Daisy's half brother (same mother, different father), Jack, who we shall someday breed with Gracie, a pup from litter #2. They are about as close to in-breeding as we want to get. Neither have any health problems, which is why we are willing to breed them together. We are waiting for Fanny to go into season and then we will breed her with Casey. Their pics are on our website.


----------



## SINC

The door opener installer is running behind due to a sick employee and cannot do my install at all today. It is postponed until 10:00 a.m. tomorrow.

The day is not lost however as I was able to finally finish and print my proposal for the Alberta Weekly Newspapers Association that I have been working away at, on and off, since June.

I am now off to Staples to buy some presentation binders and have an appointment with them Thursday Morning at 10:00 a.m. at their offices on the south side of Edmonton.

I enjoy the consulting, but hate the paperwork, but at $60 an hour, I can put up with it I guess. I've put in well over 40 hours on this job with about half of it being research and studying different software versions to replace their current system which uses seven servers, and get it all into one server. I have travelled to three different papers to refresh my memory on how things work as it has been nearly eight years since I retired.

I'd like to think that I am once again up-to-date on the industry and that is a good thing for our firm, Sinclair Ink Newspaper Consulting, or as most refer to it, "SINC".


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'd like to think that I am once again up-to-date on the industry and that is a good thing for Sinclair Ink Newspaper Consulting, or as most refer to it, "SINC"."

This would make a good trivia question, since most would think SINC was for Sinclair.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I chose the name so that my nick name was the acronym for the company and for memory retention since most people tend to call me SINC. It worked out quite nicely.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Back and the News*

Hi All:
First of all, I'm glad your wife is there to help with your back. I'm sorry it's scaring the pups. But when you're better and they can have your complete love again, they'll remember that the screaming was associated with their 'dad' getting better 

Second, thanks for the ball exercise - I'm going to give it a try. Have you guys ever used the big exercise ball? I did, got lazy, then my eldest threw it away because he mistook it for one of his sibs balls that had lost air 

Finally, I looked at your website Don/Sinc. What priceless pics! The moose, the new-age smart cars, the pandas. Mouse in cheese was very nice - but I'm battling a mouse in my home right now, who must be related to Algernon. Can't catch it.

Hope everyone's afternoon is going well.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, I would say you are in luck. Now, if your last name was Jinglestars, I would say you would have a problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Vicki. Check out the clip at the very end of St.A's Place. A classic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Would you believe that I am actually getting PMs re this site, wanting to know if I took the name of Dr.G. to go with it. Strange people, whom I have never seen here in ehMacLand.

Quest for G at Mission G


----------



## Dr.G.

"This is maybe not the answer that people want me to give as Mayor, but I plan to spend no time on this. Related to this, I was asked to join operation Red Nose to give people rides home at Christmas time who had been drinking and I suppose some would be critical that the Mayor has no business helping out like that when there are bigger issues to deal with. To the contrary. We are obligated to help out others. " 

Don, what was your reply to this remark? Just curious.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I told Nolan (Mayor Crouse) that I saluted him for volunteering to drive those who had been drinking home on New Year's Eve after he had done his official deeds for the night.

He and I meet in O'Mailie's Irish Pub where he has tea and I have a pint and discuss civic affairs.

You might say he is a tea tottler, but he is a fine man and never retreats from an issue, especially when under pressure. I have the utmost respect for him as he is always straight with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Don. You might ask Mayor Crouse if he could help you with the garage door. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, it's 7:16 and time to rise and shine. Tea and coffee are on and scones, bagels and pastries are the order of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and scones. Great way to start the day. We shall wait for Warren's greeting to officially start the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing +9C with a light drizzle this morning. The temps will be falling, with 15-25cm of snow forecast for tomorrow. However, for today, it feels like Spring.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Now we may start this morning.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone! We are finally getting a new fridge! Whirlpool called back this morning (the first time in the weeks that we've been dealing with them they actually called back when they said they would, every other time we've had to call them.) They are trying to track down the fax number of the store we bought the fridge at so they can fax out authorization for them to provide us a new fridge. We're now just waiting to hear from them that they got the authorization.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don,
Thanks for breakfast. Yumm Yumm.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Top of the morning Marc,
Any snow today?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Great role call this morning warren. Sorry it took me a little longer to get up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Kudos on the fridge. At long last ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. No, we had a bit of rain this morning, and right now, it is sunny and +9C. A great day. We won't get this sort of weather until at least mid-June. I actually have some of my windows open to get some fresh aair. 

How are you today?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Filled up on Scones!*

Good Day Everyone!
Thank you so much for the delectable breakfast! I have now sated my hunger with scones and jam. I have also sated my waistline!

How's your back today Dr. G? I'm glad there's no immediate snowfall but Toronto is apparently going into yet again, another deep freeze by tonight. 

It's good that you like your mayor Don. I don't like David Miller at all. My 12 year old daughter tells me she will run for mayor one day so I can only hope change is possible!

Have a wonderful day and we'll check in later.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Vicki. My back is a bit better. I have using the stretching and the ball exercise.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Population*

Hi Dr.G:
I'm glad your back is somewhat better and mending. Don't stop the stretching or ball exercise. It will pay off in the long run. In fact, I should take that advice and continue with a similar routine.

I was wondering if you could tell me what the student population is at Memorial? I've attended UBC, U of R, and U of T. I've never seen class sizes such as those encountered during my grad studies at U of T. It's not conducive to learning in any sense. My eldest chose U of T for undergrad, much to my chagrin. What are your thought on doing a grad degree at a smaller centre then returning for the doctoral at a 'larger/big name' institute? Just wondering.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, MUN is the largest university east of Montreal. We have about 17,000 students. Memorial University

"What are your thought on doing a grad degree at a smaller centre then returning for the doctoral at a 'larger/big name' institute?" This is what I did, with my undergrad and master's degree from a state university college in the SUNY system in New York State. My Ph.D. was at the University of Georgia.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Preferred editions*

HI Dr.G:
I was wondering if you have a preferred edition for Paradise Lost? I'm also looking for a good translated edition of i Ching. Your, or anyone else in the Clubhouse who has thoughts about this, are greatly appreciated! Thanks.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Vicki. My back is a bit better. I have using the stretching and the ball exercise.


Marc, did you feel the sensation like the floor had dipped when you used the ball and then removed it?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I was wondering if you have a preferred edition for Paradise Lost?" Read this in university, but I don't have a "preferred edition".


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone, and welcome Vicki.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thank you!*



Sonal said:


> Hello everyone, and welcome Vicki.


Hi Sonal (in time I'll learn your name-proper )
Thank you for the warm welcome. Are you in the defined centre of the universe (Toronto) or really, really there?? If in TO, my sympathies, fellow Torontonian!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Don, and it's a weird sensation. Initially, I also felt a great deal of weight on my chest, and then realized that a doxie was sitting on my chest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Beautiful visual*



Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Don, and it's a weird sensation. Initially, I also felt a great deal of weight on my chest, and then realized that a doxie was sitting on my chest.


Hi Dr. G:
That - the doxie on your chest, is the most beautiful and humorous visual. Priceless  
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hi Dr. G:
That - the doxie on your chest, is the most beautiful and humorous visual. Priceless."

Yes, and now she is outside while I do the exercises. She can guard my car in the driveway.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow*

Hi Dr. G:
She is really beautiful! She's so tiny especially next to that mountain of snow. WOW, do you ever have snow  It almost (note the almost) makes me stop complaining about the snowfall here in TO! I can't believe there's that much. It reminds me of Regina. You should look into that new-fangled snow shovel-the one with the wheel on it. 
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

That picture was taken last year at the end of Jan. We received about 12 more feet of snow after that picture was taken. We have had about half the amount of snow this year .............. but we also have 3 1/2 more months of winter left.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Sonal (in time I'll learn your name-proper )
> Thank you for the warm welcome. Are you in the defined centre of the universe (Toronto) or really, really there?? If in TO, my sympathies, fellow Torontonian!
> Vicki


Vicki, Sonal's name-proper is, wait for it, "Sonal".


----------



## Sonal

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Sonal (in time I'll learn your name-proper )
> Thank you for the warm welcome. Are you in the defined centre of the universe (Toronto) or really, really there?? If in TO, my sympathies, fellow Torontonian!
> Vicki


My proper name--as Don pointed out--is simple to remember. It's Sonal. 

And yes, I am in Toronto. Born here, brought up here... until David Miller, Mel Lastman was the only mayor I'd ever had.


----------



## ciaochiao

*My new English prof*



SINC said:


> Vicki, Sonal's name-proper is, wait for it, "Sonal".


Hi SINC (Don):
Were or are you an English prof? You've caught me a few times forcing me to acknowledge how much disregard I have for my writing-at times. My mom would really have liked you . OK, Sonal's name proper is Sonal but I believe that Dr. G informed me, upon my entry to the clubhouse, that we all try to use 1st names and I can't recall which given name belongs to Sonal. I am after all, only finishing the 2003 posts in the Clubhouse :lmao: But I believe that Sonal's first name is 'Jeanne' right? If I'm not PLEASE correct me. And SINC, how did you like the interception, 100 yd rush, then TOUCHDOWN by Harrison during the SuperBowl? I thought that play was the Pepto of the decade. I just can't refrain from banal utterance! It's just that I don't normally watch any sport except tennis and as such, was very glad I had nothing else interesting to do. I had already reached my saturation point with reading and kids' homework so...

Please feel free anytime SINC, to make my mom happy!!

Good night Dr. G and Jeanne (and Don, if you're also going to sleep).
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Then who is...*

Wait, wait!! Then who is Jeanne? I'm just 'getting to know you' oh wait, that was the King and I, not the lousy musical based on Paradise Lost, then Sonal is your 1st name? OK, I thought Don was correcting my English use and actually encourage that since my mom's not around anymore. 

You must be a youngster! When I moved to Toronto, Barbara Hall was the mayor. Then Lastman, then Miller. That was back in 1995. Wow, do I ever feel old especially when measuring by mayoral lifespans. Are you in central Toronto or part of the GTA? I'm west of central (Bloor West) but conduct most of my life downtown. 

Stay warm everyone and especially you Sonal! It is darn cold out there today! I just about froze my fingers just walking from my house to the corner.
Vicki aka as 'Vicksicle' right now.


----------



## SINC

Well Vicki, I will try to assist you.

Frist, as I attempted to point out in my last post on the matter, Sonal's name is simply Sonal. It is her screen name, her real first name and her proper name. Got it now?

Jeanne is "Cameo's" real name. Cameo = screen name, Jeanne = real first name.

Let me try to give you some more help. Following are the screen name = real name for the Shang's current regulars:

Dr. G. = Marc
SINC = Don
Max Power = Warren
Bolor = Bob
Cameo = Jeanne
Sonal = Sonal
winwintoo = Margaret
MLeh = Elaine
medic03 = Treena
Dreambird = Diane
Sitting Bull = Guy
bhil = Sean
overkill = Steve
Carex = Scott
screature = Steve
moscool = Francois
Ena = Ann

I think that covers most of the active members although some have not been present for a while.

That football play was fantastic, on that we agree.

And finally, no, I am not an English prof.

I am simply an ink stained old wretch who spent 42 years of his life in the newspaper game and a wee bit of it rubbed off on me. 

To be exact, I retired June 21, 2001 from my position of Chief Operating Officer, Bowes Publishers Limited, the community newspaper division of Sun Media Canada, a collection at the time of 165 Canadian dailies, weeklies, printing plants and specialty magazines.


----------



## Sonal

Hi Vicki,

I grew up in North York, where Mel Lastman was mayor for 30 years or so--he was mayor when I was born. Then what used to be Metropolitan Toronto amalgamated, and Mayor Mel became the first mayor of the mega-city.

But these days, I live downtown. I'm near the St Lawrence Market, so I'm about at Toronto as you get, since my neighbourhood has been part of the city of Toronto for as long as there's been a city here.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Great idea*

Hi Don:
Thanks for the 'key'/legend. I think that it would be a great idea to actually list the active members from time to time so that people like me, who are somewhat scattered in the 1st place, can refer and learn. OK, now I have it. Sonal is Sonal. And I think that Sonal is a baby compared to me since she's only known two mayors in TO. And you aren't a crusty 'old' anything. If you only retired in 2001, that's only 8 years ago. And as for you being somewhat particular about wording makes absolute sense considering what you did for the majority of your life. 

I have visited your St.A website but not your Sinclair Ink site yet. I'll look forward to doing this as I often sit for hours reading a mosaic of media. I've been very impressed with some of the discussions I've seen on ehMac: a dimension of discourse I have not experienced since my undergrad years. I didn't experience the same intellectual diversity at the progressive levels of the MSc and PhD. I thought that was odd until I finished and realized that I knew nothing. And if higher education is supposed to teach us, then perhaps that's why those at that level tend to close their mouths more tightly because they finally realize that they know nothing as well. 

I believe that you are about 3 hours behind Toronto and I am a nighthawk. So please feel free to educate me at any hour you are still awake! I've copied and pasted your legend onto a sticky on my desktop. There's no excuse hereafter, to wonder who's who. How about that for a thread? The 'Who's Who of ehMac'  

Take care fellow Westie. 
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*But you're still young!*



Sonal said:


> Hi Vicki,
> 
> I grew up in North York, where Mel Lastman was mayor for 30 years or so--he was mayor when I was born. Then what used to be Metropolitan Toronto amalgamated, and Mayor Mel became the first mayor of the mega-city.
> 
> But these days, I live downtown. I'm near the St Lawrence Market, so I'm about at Toronto as you get, since my neighbourhood has been part of the city of Toronto for as long as there's been a city here.


Hi Sonal:

Oh, ok. I had a visual of you as a 15 year old! A very intelligent and eloquent 15 year old but now I know that you're not merely a teen genius with excellent vocabulary. You're still young, just not 15! 

You're right. When I arrived, Toronto was still Toronto. The year after that, I believe 1997, was when Toronto amalgamated. I wasn't involved with the political scene at that point but do remember Hall being ousted by Lastman. I never did understand that move but I think that Toronto didn't fare that badly under Lastman. I'm not a huge fan of Miller and was very disappointed that the last election had such a poor candidate pool. Not a huge Pitfield fan either until I saw her show up where Miller wouldn't for public debates. it wasn't that I loved her platform but she didn't disrespect the fact that voters were coming to see the debate. My then, 10-yr old daughter DRAGGED me to the debate she knew was taking place at the community centre next to her elementary school. Neither Miller nor the other guy, whatever his name was, bothered to send regrets. They just didn't show up. It was a debate about people with disabilities and the services TO should endorse, adopt, etc. At this time, I am very engaged in civic politics - within the public school system. 

You are truly in central TO. There just wasn't enough space in any of the places I looked at that would house a kid, my junk, my grand piano, and a now-defunct husband. I still have the 1st kid, grand piano, and two more kids plus two doggies so BWV is about the closest I could get to dt TO-space and price wise. I'd love to live dt again one day. Maybe when my kids finally fly the roost I can find something for me and my dogs. 

Take care and perhaps we'll meet up when I'm at the market! It's a great place. I don't get there as often as I'd like. Summer brings more opportunities. Please come summer, hurry up and get here!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Vicki, we are only two hours behind Toronto, not three. I often work on mybirdie.ca (St. Albert's Place) in the wee hours, as when undisturbed, I am very productive.

There is no Sinclair Ink site, by the way, at least not one that can be accessed by the public. It is kept under secure access for clients only as it contains material that can be sensitive to competing publications.

The consulting arm of my business requires certain procedures and knowledge never shared in public. 

As the years pass, I do less and less, but every once in a while, there is a flurry of activity that stimulates my creative side and thankfully adds a bit of income here and there for my efforts.

I am glad to hear you are enjoying ehMac discussions and equally glad the majority of them do not take place here in The Shang.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Agreed*

Hi Don:

I would have to agree with you with respect to the discussions and their locations. This is after all, Shangri-La and as such, contention is not part of the buffet - yes? Gee I wish there truly was a place on earth that's utopia. Weather like San Diego, coastlines like Oregon, foods as those found in Beijing, gadgets from Japan, the list could never end. Mountains as those in Alberta, diversity as found in Toronto. OK. I'm depressing myself here. 

I'm an insomniac but also have found that 2 a.m was always my 'start time'. My 1st formal degree was in music performance. We all practiced until 6 then went for breakfast and didn't start our classes until 1 p.m. When I entered science, it was a very rude awakening. It was good training however, for having 3 kids. Having no choice but to get them to school in the morning has forced me to adopt new spots. The old ones are still there however, and I still stay up very late to get some peace and quiet. I'll look forward to seeing the fruits of your 'wee hour labors' in the coming days. I thought that you had a site for Sinclair Ink. Of course there are secrets to every trade. The one scientists use is called, 'Photoshop'...oh that was mean. Honest but nasty. Based on the recent criticisms regarding singers, I would say the entertainers use 'Lip Sync'. 

Take care and have a productive night. 
Nite nite.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

I have already completed tomorrow's web site. All I have to do is reset the dates and upload the files. Then I am off to an early morning meeting with a client on the south side of Edmonton, a 23 km drive in rush hour traffic. While I look forward to seeing old friends at that meeting, I do not relish the drive. Night all.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Be Safe*



SINC said:


> I have already completed tomorrow's web site. All I have to do is reset the dates and upload the files. Then I am off to an early morning meeting with a client on the south side of Edmonton, a 23 km drive in rush hour traffic. While I look forward to seeing old friends at that meeting, I do not relish the drive. Night all.


Hi Don:

Have a safe drive as the western winter roads can be treacherous. I'll look forward to reading your news tomorrow. Have a wonderful day with your friends and take care.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Opinion*

Good Morning All!!

I'm not a very good chef so I'll leave the menu for the Heart's Desire buffet to the experts in the Clubhouse. I'll contribute whatever you ask but to be really honest (and at the risk of stereotyping), I'm Chinese and I can't make a pot/cup of tea...I do make a mean president's choice vegetable lasagne 

I have a question please: for several years, I have been trying to obtain a copy (legal) of Canvas X by ACD (formerly Deneba). I've been extremely unsuccessful. Today however, I was made aware of a site that advertised 'cheap' alternatives to buying the original software disc. The sites advertise that for around $30 US, one can 'download' the entire program. Has anyone used this method of install? How reliable is it? Can I create a back up copy or bootable copy (if I have fw-because I have G4s)? Thanks for your feedback as I have never even heard of doing this. I have never read any posts regarding this method of application purchase. 

Take care and actually, I'm just going to bed now. See everyone in about 3 hours!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning Vicki. You were right when you said you were a night owl. Your download question would be better asked in the hep forum, but I routinely download and install programs from the web. In some ways it is better to have the .dmg file as it can be saved for future use should anything corrupt. You can read much more on the subject of downloads in general here.

Tea and coffee are on to go with the Heart's Desire buffet. Just finished mybirdie.ca and now will read the morning news and then get going for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki and Don. Thanks for the coffee and the Heart's Desire buffet. Just the thing to start the day.


----------



## bhil

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> Good Morning All!!
> 
> I'm not a very good chef so I'll leave the menu for the Heart's Desire buffet to the experts in the Clubhouse. I'll contribute whatever you ask but to be really honest (and at the risk of stereotyping), I'm Chinese and I can't make a pot/cup of tea...I do make a mean president's choice vegetable lasagne
> 
> I have a question please: for several years, I have been trying to obtain a copy (legal) of Canvas X by ACD (formerly Deneba). I've been extremely unsuccessful. Today however, I was made aware of a site that advertised 'cheap' alternatives to buying the original software disc. The sites advertise that for around $30 US, one can 'download' the entire program. Has anyone used this method of install? How reliable is it? Can I create a back up copy or bootable copy (if I have fw-because I have G4s)? Thanks for your feedback as I have never even heard of doing this. I have never read any posts regarding this method of application purchase.
> 
> Take care and actually, I'm just going to bed now. See everyone in about 3 hours!
> Vicki


Be careful of sites advertising cheap 'alternatives' to buying the original disc. Unless you know the site can be trusted, chances are it is pirated software. That being said, there is a lot of software that is distributed via download these days, but it is usually not much cheaper than the purchaseed disc versions of the same software.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Now we may start the day in true Shang-style.


----------



## bhil

Vicki, I don't know how much you know about Canvas X, but after a quick search it appears that the product is now Canvas 11 and Windows only. There is an interesting little artice at MacFixIt on the "Rise and Fall of Canvas". That summarizes the products life. From this I can almost positively assure you that the alternative version you saw is a pirated copy, as it is still an active product from the company that now owns it. You're best best is to scour Ebay/craigslist/etc and specialized forums looking for someone who doesn't need their copy anymore and is selling it.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of snow headed our way.  

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Vicki, Sean, Don, Marc and Sonal.
Wow good thing I got on when I did, That could have been a very long list 
Thanks for breakfast, sure hit the spot.
Hope you all have a totally awesome day and nothing less will do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. Your services could be needed here in St.John's if the forecasted snow/ice pellets/sleet and rain comes only as snow. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Can't complain, Marc. Well, I could complain, but I choose not to.  

How are things in your end of the country?


----------



## Sitting Bull

The plane is ready Boss. The Plane, The Plane. Look its the Plane.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Can't complain, Marc. Well, I could complain, but I choose not to. 

How are things in your end of the country?"

A wise philosophy, Sonal.


Things are going well here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. We are waiting for one of our female dogs, Fanny, to come into season. Then, we shall mate her with another of our dogs, Casey. Then ............. we shall see.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Canvas X*

Good Mid-morning All!

Don, hope your trip was pleasant!
Sonal-thanks for not complaining
Marc-we also anxiously await updates about your little doxies
Sean: I actually ONLY know - embarrassed as this makes me, how to use Canvas.
Danalicious: Good morning to you as well! How's it in Surrey?

Anyone I've missed, my apologies. I'm still a bit new to the Clubhouse and just learning everyone's name. 

Talk to you later!
Viccki


----------



## danalicious

ciaochiao said:


> Good Mid-morning All!
> 
> Danalicious: Good morning to you as well! How's it in Surrey?
> 
> Viccki


Hi Vicki,

It is absolutely lovely in Surrey today! The sun is shining for the third day in a row!!!


----------



## ciaochiao

*X v 11*

Hi Sean:
As stated in my preceding post, I shamefully only know how to use Canvas well. I started with Canvas 3 and stopped at Canvas 7. Canvas 11 is only for PC-why ACD did that is a mystery to me. I've been told that CS3 has everything and more that I'd ever need plus much better than Canvas. I'm not a graphics artist but do any docs including my photos using Canvas. I've tried Quark and PS. I simply can't figure out how to use them quickly enough to get anything done on time. What shocks me is that people in the graphics world don't have any idea what I'm talking about when I bring up Canvas, Over the past few years that I've been searching for X, I've put up requests in eBay, Craig's List, and ehMac. I even posted on the ACD boards. I've had zero response except from one company in the UK who offered to send me the disc for free. I never heard from them again. I have no idea how the 'cheaper' download sites work and would prefer not to legally purchase something that's illegal. I was wondering about the quality of these sorts of purchases and their cons. One thing I didn't consider was Don's point of having the .dmg on file. That would obviously allow me to have a backup. As my children often say to me, "DUH!!" And I really hate it when they use that expression but in this case, I feel it applies. 

I'm going to check out the websites and reliability of these sites that all appear to be offering Canvas X downloads for around $30-$35 US. If anyone else has some feedback, please let me know. If the info in the Clubhouse isn't enough for my paranoid mind, I'll do as Don suggests and post in the Anything Mac forum. But I have a feeling that Clubhouse members are providing reliable feedback! Thanks everyone and Good Morning Guy!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. No sun in sight here. -2C and snow/ice pellets.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Hello Vicki. Welcome to the "shang". My name is Bob
Before Wiarton Willie declared six more weeks of winter, it was a forgone conclusion here (as it is in St. John's)


----------



## Bolor

Viccki, I found this website. It has been updated to 2009 so it may be current:
ACD Systems International Online Store - Product Information
Check out to the right of the page ... you may be able to upgrade for a little less money


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true, Bob. Actually, this winter, we have gotten more days of sunshine, more days of rain, much colder temps, and more strong winds.

The strongest gust ever recorded in St. John's was 193 kilometres an hour, according to Environment Canada. That's a Canadian record the city shares with Cape St. James, B.C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of wind ...........

Windiest city year-round*
St. John's NL
23.30 km/h

Windiest winter*
St. John's NL
26.90 km/h

Windiest summer*
St. John's NL
20.60 km/h

Most windy days (40 km/h or above)*
St. John's NL
127 days

Imagine what our windchills would be with Bob or Sinc's cold air temps and our winds???????


----------



## Bolor

Viccki, here's another one:
ACD SYSTEMS F9105-0100-EN F91050100EN CANVAS X WIN/MAC


----------



## Dr.G.

Then, of course, is my favorite ..............

Foggiest city 
St. John's NL
119 days


Actually, I like fog. The doxies get spoofed walking about in the fog, but I like the feel and sense of being in this log hanging cloud.


----------



## Bolor

Marc, our wind chills for the last four days have been the -30 to -38 range. Thankfully it is warming up a bit but we will pay with more shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, we had a windchill one night of -26C. Thought I was going to die. Only the pups born of the father who was from Regina did not seem to mind this extreme cold. My wife, born and raised in Calgary and Edmonton, had to stand outside with the dogs.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thank you Bob!*

Hi Bob:
Thank you so much for the welcome and sites. I will check out their sites when I can properly devote the time to looking. I'll hope to upgrade for much cheaper than the minimal $400 US. I think my age dictates my desire to have a 'hard copy' although I think Don is in the same age range. Some of us however, progress (Don), and some of us are slow to catch on (me). 

If you find anything more, please do let me know. I'll be able to sit and review by supper this evening. Take care and stay warm, if that's possible. You're from Shania land!! I'm not a Shania fan: I don't dislike her, I just don't like her music or care for her voice but then again, not everyone likes Placido Domingo or Streisand or Freddy Mercury.

Thanks again!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Interesting*

Dr. G:
You really are the exemplar of an educator. You make the most mundane seem interesting as you did with the anthems and now, weather stats. Could you please teach me how to make geo-trig interesting? And for my eldest, symbolic logic? Herein is the problem with our curriculum. It doesn't strive to do that with any subject including history. Thank you for the factoids. I'll be sure to pass them on to my kids, who also found your anthem sites extremely entertaining. 

I've got to chuckle at your reference to the Regina born Doxie. Yes, Reginians are very brave people. Even Alberta gets a break once in a while whereas Regina usually does not. I almost froze here the other night in Toronto but since I don't have dementia yet, I quickly recalled my existence in Regina's winters. Suddenly, Toronto didn't seem such a bad place. Wind chill is the worst. 

And BOB!! Stop making the rest of us so green. But we are happy you have had 3 sunny temperate days in Surrey.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I failed math once in high school, and failed French three times. However, once I made it to university, I made dean's list every semester I was in university over 9 1/2 years and four degrees. So, sorry, I can't help with math.

I can't even imagine the windchills in Regina.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Eureka*

Hi Dr. G:
Just an interesting aside-for me at least. My kids share almost everything I do. I showed them a pic (poor English I know) of your pups and a few of the other pics in that thread. My youngest then looked at your icon and asked, "is that Einstein?" I looked at him and said, "You know, the face is familiar but it doesn't look like Einstein except for the hair. So, I don't really know who that is." About 1.5 days ago, it hit me that your icon is Mark Twain-please correct me if this is a gaffe. So I need to pull some work of Twain up online and let my 10-yr old read it so he will remember the work and the face. Speaking of work, what do you think of Stephen King's remarks regarding Meyer's 'inability' to write? He doesn't think much of the Twilight author does he? Just curious as to what you thought of his comments.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, the avatar is of Mark Twain.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Mark Twain*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, the avatar is of Mark Twain.


Hi Dr. G:
Thanks for the confirmation. Good looking guy that Twain! I'm not sure what I'll pull up for my kid to read. If you have suggestions, I'm listening. He's an exceptional reader so if 6000 pp of a novel doesn't deter him at 10, then I believe he can read anything. What I'm more concerned with is his absorption of the initial literary value. As with any great work, it's always revisited as the individual matures. I used to HATE the Goldberg Variations but now, love their intricate nature from both of Glenn Gould's 'young' and 'older' interpretations.

Viccki


----------



## Bolor

Vicki;
Dana is in Surrey ... I'm about 400 miles due North of you. Our sunny days were at a high of -21.

BTW I'm older than Don and probably the oldest in this group. 

If you download a copy of the program you can always burn the image and make your own 'hard copy'. Try the demo package then you can buy a serial number from the author.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Arghhh!*

Hi Bob:

Right, right. Soon, I'm determined to get everyone's whereabouts right. Names as well. You are the one in Shania land. I say that with the biggest smile on my face. YOU are in REALLY cold land. Toronto has nothing on Timmins with respect to temps. And if you're the 'oldest' in this group, then we should all stay in Shangri-La because you are most definitely young. Stay warm Bob. It's supposed to break by Saturday. Then everything will just turn to slush and wait until it turns into ice ruts again by Tuesday:-( .
Vicki


----------



## medic03

Afternoon all, just stopped by to say hi and to put on a cup of hot herbal tea. I am watching over the neighbours house and their three pugs this week. They return from Columbia tonight +30 to -30 in 5 hours... that should be quite a shock to their system (I say with a huge grin on my face). 
I was able to finish teaching early today so I have the rest of the afternoon to relax. Now what am I going to do with all this time to myself


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> I was able to finish teaching early today so I have the rest of the afternoon to relax. Now what am I going to do with all this time to myself


Treena, why not open that bottle you've been hoarding for too long and sit back with a shot and a book?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Treena. I would say, stick to herbal tea at this time of day.


----------



## SINC

OK Treena, we can compromise, can we not?

Put the shot in the tea!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good idea, Don.


----------



## SINC

I thought so, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought you would. 

I shall just have the herbal tea, however.


----------



## medic03

I think that is called Blueberry tea. I like your train of thought on that one Don and Marc. 
I thought I would vacuum the front hall of the neighbours as it is covered in salt. I just pulled out their purple Dyson, plugged it in and for the life of me I can't find the on/off switch. Can anyone enlighten me? I tried googling it and I haven't been successful yet.


----------



## SINC

If it's an upright, sometimes simply moving the handle backwards starts the machine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, the blueberry tea that I have had contained amaretto almond liqueur, Grand Marnier and an Orange Pekoe tea. Make that an count me in, since I love that combo.


----------



## medic03

Okay I figured it out. I just started touching it all over and started.  Now on to that tea. I may even indulge in watching Y&R today (shhhhh that is my dirty little secret)


----------



## Dr.G.

Y&r?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Y/r*

Young and Restless  
Vicki


----------



## medic03

shhhh stop talking about it. No one is to admit they watch it - kind of like people shouldn't ever admit they read stuff like the national enquirer...

_I don't read that by the way...._


----------



## SINC

I watch Y & R every day with my wife, but only to keep her company.


----------



## Dr.G.

Never watched Young and Restless, or any other soap opera. Did get hooked on Coronation Street when I first came to St.John's. Haven't watched it in years, however.


----------



## medic03

sooooo Don, was that really Brad under the ice- do you think he is really dead. I had stepped out of the room and missed that the other day.


----------



## Sonal

I used to watch it with my mom when I was little, and then briefly watched it again when I was in boarding school for a couple of month.

Every now and then I tune in for 5 minutes or so, and realize that I can still follow most of the story lines.... nothing really changes.


----------



## medic03

When I was young I used to watch the Edge of Night with my mom. I don't think that one is on anymore.


----------



## Bolor

medic03 said:


> sooooo Don, was that really Brad under the ice- do you think he is really dead. I had stepped out of the room and missed that the other day.


I heard he was leaving the show. He'll probably show up in a couple of years taking a shower


----------



## Bolor

medic03 said:


> Okay I figured it out. I just started touching it all over and started.  Now on to that tea.


That would work for me too :lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oh you guys!*



Bolor said:


> That would work for me too :lmao:


O members of the Clubhouse :lmao: 

Ahem, actually I read the National Enquirer. It was the only way I could destress during exams. Such drivel yet a luxury to acquire without retention. 

Thanks for the blueberry tea recipe Dr. G. I have never known how to make it. Sounds really, really inviting.

Don, what type of 'shot' do you like? Mine, since I'm currently in a constrained fiscal position, is Jameson's. It used to be one of the 12+ scotches but I've gone on to the 'real' whisky  

Final question on 'shhh' topics: does anyone remember 'Another World'? Remember when Morgan Freeman played 'Bob'?

Welcome back Don.
Vicki


----------



## medic03

Bolor said:


> That would work for me too :lmao:


and I am not going to tell you what part I touched to make it go. Suffice it to say it is not a surprise the designer was a boy


----------



## medic03

Bolor said:


> I heard he was leaving the show. He'll probably show up in a couple of years taking a shower


Interesting, I hadn't heard that. We have a lot of soap opera fans here don't we....


----------



## MLeh

ciaochiao said:


> Final question on 'shhh' topics: does anyone remember 'Another World'? Remember when Morgan Freeman played 'Bob'?
> 
> Vicki


I don't remember Morgan Freeman on Another World, but I do remember Brad Pitt & Anne Heche.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Brad Pitt??*



MLeh said:


> I don't remember Morgan Freeman on Another World, but I do remember Brad Pitt & Anne Heche.


Hi Elaine: (see Don-I'm learning!)

I also remember Anne Heche. She played Vicki (gee, wonder why I remember her...) but Brad Pitt? About when did that snippet of history happen? I think that Freeman's years were somewhere around 1976-1980. He was the only other 'color (diversity) on the show to be the love interest of the other 'color' on the show. He played a police officer. I shattered my tib and fib in 1979 and was confined to a hospital bed for about 6 months then to my home bed for the next 4 mos. I had nothing else to do but read, eat, and watch tv. I quickly learned to forget about reality by watching the soaps: AW then General Hosp. I also tuned into the Alan Thicke show and IMHO, I think he's more talented than his son, Robin. Good to know that someone remembers AW.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

I haven't a clue about what you all are talking about ............. but it is amazing the ratings these shows receive. I have to admit that if I turn on the TV during the day, which is rare, I head for CNN.


----------



## ciaochiao

*CNN vs ...*



Dr.G. said:


> I haven't a clue about what you all are talking about ............. but it is amazing the ratings these shows receive. I have to admit that if I turn on the TV during the day, which is rare, I head for CNN.


Hi Dr. G:
I'm trying to cook supper and therefore must wait until the food cooks rather than rush it on 'Max'. So I thought I'd take a moment and say this:
1) you go to CNN which is why I call you 'Dr'. 
2) I don't watch soaps any longer but when I did, they were highly addictive
3) since I only have 2 channels, I have had CBC on while they run a marathon of Coronation St. It is actually quite a well written serial. Not much like the NA soaps.
4) my sin is still, the National Enquirer

Oddly, I was just today, wondering if any of the SLCH members actually watched any tv at all. Everyone is so well spoken that I didn't dare ask the question. So Elaine really helped with my fear. Thanks Elaine. Who plays Brad? If it's Eric Braeden, I can't ever see him leaving the show. 

Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

Just checking in. Had a bit of an "off" day. My neighbour who has become a very good friend and confidant since I moved here fell yesterday and broke her hip. It will be some time before she comes home and then recovery will still take longer. I'm gonna miss her. 

Then I went out for groceries and prided myself on finding everything on my list and not adding to it, but came away with only half the stuff I paid for. The clerk - trying to help - placed one or two bags in a lower part of the cart and I didn't notice until I got home. sigh. 

I nice cup of hot chocolate will make everything OK.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Hi everyone! Good to see some new faces. 

About time I came out of lurkdom.

Count me in as a Corrie fan. Have watched it off and on since it started. I don't have a TV anymore so watch the current UK epi's online. Am such as fan that I've met some of the actors in the show. 

Sorry for the long time between posts but the pain meds I was taking were no longer effective so didn't want to spread my grumpiness about The Shang 
Latest drug is effective so here I am.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Just got back from bridge lesson #2. It is sort of fun, but there are no chips, no money exchanges hands, and no true winners. Still, it is quality time with my wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Margaret. We have hot chocolate, hot cocoa and Bolor Special.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello, Ann. I am so very glad you have returned to our happy, and growing family. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Welcome back and hello!*



Ena said:


> Hi everyone! Good to see some new faces.
> 
> About time I came out of lurkdom.
> 
> Count me in as a Corrie fan. Have watched it off and on since it started. I don't have a TV anymore so watch the current UK epi's online. Am such as fan that I've met some of the actors in the show.
> 
> Sorry for the long time between posts but the pain meds I was taking were no longer effective so didn't want to spread my grumpiness about The Shang
> Latest drug is effective so here I am.


Hi Ann (see Don, it's STILL working!)

I'm new and came here for the great company. I met Dr. G on another site and was so very impressed with his graciousness and knowledge that I knew anywhere he was, would be a great place. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your pain meds. I've been semi-disabled for the past 3 years and have been on/off different meds. You're so right about being crabby. But hey, we're all crabby even without the pain so bring your crabby here and see if releasing the crabby helps you get less crabby!

Take care,
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Ann. Welcome home. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some fresh tea and coffee along with a TGIF buffet. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow is falling here, with -6C temps and a windchill of -17C. This is typical for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and all who follow.

Not follow Marc, follow him to the Shang.

Although following Marc for a day would tire me out. Too much snow and too many doxies for me to keep up.


----------



## bhil

Gooooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. 

"Although following Marc for a day would tire me out. Too much snow and too many doxies for me to keep up." Yes, far too much snow. As for doxies, as my wife would say, "There are never too many doxies." I disagree. Still, I love them all.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. You sound quite like Warren.

How are you this fine snowy morning?


----------



## bhil

Well, this weekend the start of my daughters week long birthday extravaganza. Well, were not quite holding a week long party but it will be stretched out over a week. This weekend is when my wife's father could make it down, so we start the party tomorrow. Her birthday is on Wed, and she wanted to have a party at Chuck E Cheeses ($$ yikes!) with some friends. Thursday they are celebrating her birthday at her preschool (she doesn't go on Wed), and then next weekend is when my family could make it here, so we wrap up on Valentines Day. Somewhere in there we will hopefully get a fridge, they missing parts of the sauna and the last wire I need to finish hooking up my new stereo.


----------



## bhil

Morning Marc. I am good this morning, I like it at work, nice and quiet (see my last post). How are you this morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning Sean. I've been up since 3:15 a.m. Marc, so I am a bit tired right now. I think the bed is calling my name for a couple hours more shut eye.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. My son wanted a party at Chuck E Cheeses when we were in Calgary. It has terrible pizza, but he liked the games.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am doing fine, Sean. The snow is cold and light, so even though we have had about 4 inches since dawn, it is not going to be problematic to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Sleep well.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all! 

Ann - you know you are welcome here, crabby or not! 

Just a quick log on as I am at work. Looking like +temps this weekend and rain........maybe get rid of some of this snow. 

I had 500 litres of oil delivered Jan 12th and had to call again this week.......that's only 3 weeks.......I asked if this was normal and the lady at the oil company said that it has been so cold that people have called for delivery after only 2 weeks!!!!
I guess I did well then, wow. Coldest winter we have had in 13 years I heard.

Hope everyone is well. We get a bonus this month so that should get me on an even keel again and I can reconnect my phone - I don't miss the phone, but I do miss the internet as I can't get on here or my Bigdoghood forum other then sneakin on at work.

Take care all, remember I am thinkin of you.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Glad to see you this morning. 

We too had to have about 450 liters of heating oil delivered after only 4 of the coldest weeks since I first came to St.John's back in 1977. 

How do your dogs manage the cold temps? My doxies seem to like the cold and freshly fallen dry snow.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Nice to see Ann back, and sorry to hear you've not been up to par.

I certainly don't let being crabby stop _me_ from doing anything.  (But for some of us being crabby is 'status quo', while for others with more normally sunshine-like dispositions it may be somewhat disconcerting.) (My favourite saying is " 51% sweetheart, 49% bitch. Don't push it.", followed by "I've only got one nerve left, and you're on it." Actually, I'm not really that bad. Really.)

Nice to hear you got a bonus Jeanne. Things have a way of working out, eh? (Secret of success to to get up just _one_ time more than you're pushed down.)

Well, back to the salt mines for me. This morning has been quite productive already, so I think I'll carry on.

Enjoy your days, everyone.


----------



## danalicious

Morning all!
A bit tired this morning since I made the gross mistake of having a cup of coffee at 8pm. I don't know what I was thinking.
So the day will be long and I may get touchy, but I have too many things to be grateful for to let crabby abby get in the way!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. I have never known you to be crabby.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Yes, I know the feeling of having coffee past a certain time of day. For me, it is 9PM. No coffee or else, no sleep.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Afternoon folks... 

I have a picture I hope you might find as cute as I do... maybe... depends... well I'll show it to you.

It's of Fidget who discovered that the bottom middle cubby of the dining room shelf, which was just about empty is situated right in front of the heating vent which has an outward director on it. I caught him sitting on the plain wood when we first get up the house is cold as I turn the heat down... he loves this spot as the furnace comes on for quite a spell to heat things up, so "mush" that I am... I made it comfortable for him.... :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, Diane. Maybe Don might use it at St.Albert's Place.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Great story goes with this picture. I had set out the laundry on the line. When it was dry, I pulled it in but left it in the basket as I went in to answer the phone. When I emerged, I saw that some of the doxie pups had pulled some of it out of the basket and spread it out over the deck. Instead of freaking out, I went to get my camera. Mainly Gracie, Bridget (who we kept) and Tootsie (who I wanted to keep but who went to a great family here in St.John's) were the culprits. The shaggy dog is their mom, Daisy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just read this posting from our Mayor on another thread.

"There are quite a few things going to be happening, so instead of trying to do things with a live site, we are going to be closing the site Saturday morning at 12:01 AM EST for maintenance and hopefully be reopened ready to go for your Monday morning read. "

Just in case The Shang thread disappears, much like its father, The Monster Thread (that had all of 51 pages), I just want you to know that it has been a great ride these past many years. Should we vanish tonight, and nor return sometime on Monday, I shall try to start another Shangri-la Clubhouse thread on the new ehMacLand server. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Mommy*

Hi Dr. G:
Everyone's pics of their pups are so warming. I'll have to figure out how to upload a pic of mine to add to this album. In the interim however, I've got to say Dr. G, the Mommy (forgive me, I don't recall her name-Don didn't include it in the legend he made for me) but she is really beautiful. What type of doxie is she? I've never seen one that is so damn cute-except of course, for her puppies. I love her cut. 

How's everyone's afternoon going? I'm sorry I missed breakfast but good-afternoon everyone!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Daisy is the mother of the two litters of doxie pups. Here is a picture of her when she was a pup. She is leaning on top of Rootie, our first doxie and the father of the first litter of pups. Next, is a picture of Rootie when he was a pup. Then, a picture of Daisy sitting on my lap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I forgot to tell you that the doxies are Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds.


----------



## Dr.G.

In the words of Henry Wadsworth Longfellow --

"Thou, too, sail on, O Ship of State!
Sail on, O Union, strong and great!
Humanity with all its fears,
With all the hopes of future years,
Is hanging breathless on the fate!"

Thus, the Shangri-la Clubhouse shall "sail on" through rough seas, but always find a calm harbor/harbour for those who seek safety from "the raging storm".


----------



## ciaochiao

*Rootie/Daisy*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, I forgot to tell you that the doxies are Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds.


Hi Dr. G:
First of all, I hope that this thread does NOT disappear as I was trying to read the posts from the beginning. Wow, that would really upset me. If it does however, please do start the Clubhouse again. It's a warm and comforting place for me to come every day. I suspect it's the same for many others as well.

Second, I didn't know there were so many types of Dachshunds. Rootie is Daisy's dad right? If so, there is definitely a resemblance. Rootie must have been able to get away with anything when he was a baby. He is simply put, adorable. I am very partial to any puppy but in particular, those with fuzz anywhere. I love hairy dogs and when they're cut well, they are so darn cute. Do you do the grooming yourself or take-out?

Finally, I'm a somewhat impatient typist and for whatever reason, my 'c' key is always repeating these days. So if you see me sign my name with 2 'c's, I do know my own name, just hit the send link a little too fast!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, no, Rootie and Daisy were only distantly related. I think that they both had the same great grandfather. My wife does all of the grooming for our doxies.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. A great day up here. -4 today. Absolutely balmy. See y'all Monday.


----------



## ciaochiao

*An Answer*



Dr.G. said:


> In the words of Henry Wadsworth Longfellow --
> 
> "Thou, too, sail on, O Ship of State!
> Sail on, O Union, strong and great!
> Humanity with all its fears,
> With all the hopes of future years,
> Is hanging breathless on the fate!"
> 
> Thus, the Shangri-la Clubhouse shall "sail on" through rough seas, but always find a calm harbor/harbour for those who seek safety from "the raging storm".


Thank you for the stanza Dr. G. Perhaps this is why I feel the comfort of the Shang - as many of the members call it, I exist in a raging storm. I shall rely on mac's error proof technology to see everyone here on Monday. If however, it disappears, for whatever reason, I am sure that it will once again rise - as the Phoenix - as originally indicated back in 2003.
Vicki


----------



## Cameo

'raging storm' yup, that describes life sometimes. Also, that light at the end of the tunnel? Sometimes it is a train. But we always pick ourselves up and trudge on........and there is some beautiful trips along the way.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Just read this posting from our Mayor on another thread.
> 
> "There are quite a few things going to be happening, so instead of trying to do things with a live site, we are going to be closing the site Saturday morning at 12:01 AM EST for maintenance and hopefully be reopened ready to go for your Monday morning read. "
> 
> Just in case The Shang thread disappears, much like its father, The Monster Thread (that had all of 51 pages), I just want you to know that it has been a great ride these past many years. Should we vanish tonight, and nor return sometime on Monday, I shall try to start another Shangri-la Clubhouse thread on the new ehMacLand server. We shall see.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.


Marc, this might be a good time to remind people that we do have an outlet where we can start another temporary Shang under the "Andy's Wine Bar" forum so that we can stay in touch until the permanent Shang is revived:

MAGIC

For those who do not know, this site belongs to MacDoc and he keeps it as an alternative to ehMac, should ehMac be down.

See you all there Sunday morning?


----------



## SINC

There is also the ehMac Chat Room as an alternative for the weekend. Launch iChat, go to File, then Go To Chat Room, then type ehMac.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yes, there are*



Cameo said:


> 'raging storm' yup, that describes life sometimes. Also, that light at the end of the tunnel? Sometimes it is a train. But we always pick ourselves up and trudge on........and there is some beautiful trips along the way.


Hi Jeanne:

Yes, you're right. Train wrecks and silver linings. They too, are the key to life. And as for beautiful trips, beauty is in the eye of the beholder yes? I have been a single parent for over 10 years. Unfortunately, I don't have any other family outside of my 3 kids so there's no one to 'crab to'. Nonetheless, I have discovered that there is much to be said for self-reliance. No 'fudge book' (science people will understand) and no photoshop in real life. In the end, there's only the cliché, 'Look yourself in the mirror'. Some days I don't recognize the creature staring back at me but when my kids and pups are happy, I go back, take a look and see a fortresse ('e' added for emphasis). So thanks Jeanne, for the encouragement.

Hope to see all before the site goes down for the weekend. Is everyone going to try Don's link? If so, see you all there on the weekend!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

I had an interesting experience today when the Edmonton Journal published a letter to the editor I had written about an dozen year old encounter with the Mayerthorpe Fallen Four mountie killer Jim Roszko:

A chilling encounter with Roszko

RCMP recently charged two Westlock, AB. men as accomplices and they got very severe sentences for their minor role in the deaths. (I included the letter on mybirdie.ca this morning as well.)

My phone started ringing at 8:00 a.m. from people I didn't even know congratulating me for writing the letter and wanting to know if there was anything they could do to help these two men and an appeal of their case.

Among the calls was a request from CTV News for an on camera interview regarding my experience. I declined to appear on TV as it is not my favourite thing to do. They were very persuasive, but I stood fast and they finally gave up.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Fatally Flawed*



SINC said:


> I had an interesting experience today when the Edmonton Journal published a letter to the editor I had written about an dozen year old encounter with the Mayerthorpe Fallen Four mountie killer Jim Roszko:
> 
> A chilling encounter with Roszko
> 
> RCMP recently charged two Westlock, AB. men as accomplices and they got very severe sentences for their minor role in the deaths. (I included the letter on mybirdie.ca this morning as well.)
> 
> My phone started ringing at 8:00 a.m. from people I didn't even know congratulating me for writing the letter and wanting to know if there was anything they could do to help these two men and an appeal of their case.
> 
> Among the calls was a request from CTV News for an on camera interview regarding my experience. I declined to appear on TV as it is not my favourite thing to do. They were very persuasive, but I stood fast and they finally gave up.


Good for you Don:
Present company excluded, the media has a way of stringing together, in a strategic manner, words in an interview. I have been misquoted many times and paid a fairly hefty price for my stupidity.

As for Roszko, I think that the RCMP don't only need a scapegoat but an example to demonstrate what 'SHOULD' happen when the public disrespect the law enforcement authorities. Unfortunately, the lack of action demonstrated by the RCMP and any other law enforcement body, is the most flagrant example of our fatally flawed criminal system. Proof, as defined, is too often gathered after the crime has been completed. I am not impressed but at the same time, unsure as to how this can be changed. 
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. -9C with a windchill of -21C which is very cold for us here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

" 'raging storm' yup, that describes life sometimes. Also, that light at the end of the tunnel? Sometimes it is a train. But we always pick ourselves up and trudge on........and there is some beautiful trips along the way." Jeanne, you have learned The Way of the Doxie quite well.


----------



## ciaochiao

*See Everyone There*

Hello All:
I just tried to activate my iChat but was asked for a credit card number in order to enable my 'free trial'. I then read that the Mayor has set up a temp form site that we can all use to touch base. I've registered and hope to see everyone with puppies and weather in tow, at the site. Forgive me, I am barely learning how to use this forum let alone put a link here. But here's the address: ehmac :: View Forum - ehMac Temporary Forum

That's the best I can do at this moment, sorry.

See you all there!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Good idea, Don. Let us hope that the downtime is temporary. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just read your article, Don. I applaud you on your courage in the face of this sort of insanity. I too was shocked at the sentence that the other two were given.


----------



## ciaochiao

Dr.G. said:


> Just read your article, Don. I applaud you on your courage in the face of this sort of insanity. I too was shocked at the sentence that the other two were given.


But this type of punishment initiates at the elementary school level. I have too often complained that my child, unless the culprit, should not be held in detention or privileges revoked for something his/her classmate has done. Apparently this type of en masse punishment is supposed to cultivate a sense of 'peer pressure' that leads to the offender re-thinking the act. I do not agree with this. This is what the sentence severity shows. Guilt by association. A centuries old fallacy. Socrates recognized it but for whatever reasons, current law makers feel their sagacity is greater than Socrates  
Vicki


----------



## ehMax

Especially for everyone in the Shang, The Shangri-la Temp Clubhouse. 

The coffee isn't as good but I hear the pastries aren't half bad.

Don't forget to bookmark for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Mr. Mayor. I just registered. Hopefully, the Shang thread will survive your changes. We shall see.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thank you Mayor!*

Hello Mr. Mayor:

Wow, that was FAST. Thanks so much. I don't know about anyone else but I'm coming for the pastries alone. I must say however, that this 'down time' from ehMac comes at a time when Toronto is alleged to receive a whopping weekend temperature of 8 C. Perhaps I'll actually take a few moments to walk around the block BEFORE attacking the pastries in the Temp Shang!

Dr. G, SINC, you guys are coming aren't you? And Don, where are those panda pics from? they are simply amazing. I've got them in my own album just to look at on one of those 'cloudy days'. Thanks.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

(CNN) — "In the ongoing battle between a pack of particularly ambitious raccoons and the White House groundskeepers, the raccoons appear to be winning.

According to White House spokesman Robert Gibbs, no raccoons have been caught on the White House grounds since the band of intruders were first spotted roaming the premises earlier this month."

The National Parks service has brought in several doxies around the White House lawn earlier this week after determining one large raccoon and several smaller ones were causing trouble around the West Wing and the Executive Mansion. In that Pres. Obama will be getting a dachshund puppy for his two girls, the Park Service felt that this was an appropriate move.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Dogs are part of Utopia!*

Hi All:
I know that this pic will disappear after the weekend but I wanted to share a pic of my youngest. He's doing what he does best: sleeping and looking cute. He's a very, very shaggy Shih-Tzu and his name is Hedgie. My 1st and 3rd kids named him in honor of another puppy we had years ago that resembled a little hedgehog. 
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cute pup, Vicki. Hopefully, this thread will survive the weekend, as will the pic. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

While I appreciate the Mayor's kind offer of the temporary Shang, that site is not accessible right now and I suspect it is overloaded with people trying to register and clogging the server.

I started another Shang on Magic that is accessible here:

MAGIC: Shangri-La Clubhouse Too

If one doesn't work, the other surely will.


----------



## ciaochiao

Dr.G. said:


> Very cute pup, Vicki. Hopefully, this thread will survive the weekend, as will the pic. We shall see.


Thanks Dr. G. Not the same bloodline as your little doxies but I love him all the same! Incidentally, I pulled Daisy and co. pics off & into my iPhoto because ehMax stated that most photos would disappear over the weekend. I'm keeping my fingers crossed because I want to best Jinglestars  from his position as comprehensive reader.

Incidentally, what instruments does your wife use to trim your doxies? I love Daisy's cut-but I've already told you guys that a dozen times  
Vicki


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Incidentally, I pulled Daisy and co. pics off & into my iPhoto because ehMax stated that most photos would disappear over the weekend.


Vicki, no where did the Mayor state any such thing that I can find. ehMac is simply being transferred lock, stock and barrel to a new server. If all goes well, *it will reappear Monday complete with every picture posted*.

Long time members have been through this a few times now, and although one thread disappeared and some post counts were lost for some people, for the most part 99% of posts were unaffected by the previous moves.


----------



## ciaochiao

Hi Don:
On Jan, 27, 7:40 p.m. the Mayor wrote this:

A few changes

There are going to be a few changes to site, which I will briefly outline the current plans below:

1. Photos - Most people post photos within the ehMac forum threads, rather than in the separate Photos section that runs its own software. Also, the updated forum software which we will be moving too, has the ability for members to have their own albums integrated into their profile, more similar to FaceBook. We will be moving away from separate Photo software to integrating photo sharing into the actual forums. We'll be starting the new section with a clean slate, so if you have any existing photos in the photo section that you would like to grab, please do so this week. 

So I read that as stating that we should 'grab our photos' period. I'm not sure of the difference between the photos section and the photos we use in our posts. If I am incorrect in my assumption, I apologize. I have lost more than one graphics file and too many word files over the years. I've become ultra-paranoid as a result. I hope that the photos don't leave. And you still haven't told me where your website's Panda photos are from. They are really wonderful pics-all of them, not just the pandas  
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, wirehaired doxies need a stripping knife to cut away the out fur. They have double coats.


----------



## SINC

OK, now I see what has caused the confusion. The mayor is referring to the photo section on the lead page of ehMac that looks like this:










Photos in regular posts will not be affected AFAIK.


----------



## Dr.G.

After two litters, we have retired Daisy from active breeding. She has a son from her first litter, and two girls from her second litter, here with us. Sadly, Rootie died when he was only 6 years old. Daisy is now 8 years old, and is the matriarch of our doxie clan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. May this not be our last night together here in The Shang. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. May this not be our last night together here in The Shang. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


You worry too much!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Rootie*



Dr.G. said:


> After two litters, we have retired Daisy from active breeding. She has a son from her first litter, and two girls from her second litter, here with us. Sadly, Rootie died when he was only 6 years old. Daisy is now 8 years old, and is the matriarch of our doxie clan.


I'm so sorry to hear about Rootie. I swore off any more pups after I lost the last baby of the clan. I didn't think I'd ever recover from the pain. He was my last peke named Cee Gee - Little Lion in Chinese. He's the one who won the best in show and group when he was just a little puppy. After many years of emptiness, I finally broke down and bought again. This time, I went Shih-Tzu. I've been searching for another Peke but have been cautioned to wait until my health is better so that I can deal with the grooming. In the meantime, I have the other two plus the human ones to keep me frazzled. I didn't know the wh doxies had two coats. Wow, that's a lot of upkeep. But rest assured Dr. G, Rootie is forever etched into the minds of anyone who's ever seen him. Now he's in my iPhoto as well!! 

I've registered at the Magic Shang but haven't been 'approved' by the admin yet. In the meantime, I've posted in the Temp Shang Clubhouse and am so warmed to see you there already Dr. G!

Don, I see what you're talking about now. OK, I never visited that area of the site. I hope that I'm soon on with the Magic Shang but the other one created by the Mayor, is working for me. See you there Don!
Take care and talk to everyone later.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Night all, see you Monday or elsewhere tomorrow.


----------



## ehMax

Good night all. See you on the other side. Fingers cross, and say a little prayer.


----------



## SINC

Me too.


----------



## ehMax

Welcome back everyone! The Shang lives on to see another day. 

Love live the Shang! :clap:


----------



## Macfury

First new post?


----------



## SINC

Glad to see it made the trip ehMax.


----------



## ehMax

SINC said:


> Glad to see it made the trip ehMax.


Quick database reboot coming in a second. Will be offline for minute. Sorry.


----------



## Macfury

Slow but sure.


----------



## SINC

I notice the quick reply entry window is much bigger. It's a bit too wide which makes it hard to follow your post with such long lines IMO, but I can live with it.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Aiyaaaaaaaaa!!*

Ha, yes you heathen, 1st new post TODAY. OK, ok, good afternoon mcfury. Actually, coffee and breakfast were on in the Temp Shang this morning at about 7 a.m. from Dr. G. I haven't been to the Temp Shang yet and will go there just to bid bye bye to the board. So grab your mug and get whatever it is you want from the Heart's Desire Buffet. I can hardly wait for everyone else to show up! Have you played around with the new 'features' on this revamped site yet? If yes, then what have you found? 
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Way to Go Mayor!*



ehMax said:


> Welcome back everyone! The Shang lives on to see another day.
> 
> Love live the Shang! :clap:


Way to Go Mr. Mayor! It's so good to see everyone on 'the other side'. As Don said, glad to see the Shang made it. I don't really notice any negative changes so as far as I'm concerned, THANKS! Now I can continue reading from posts circa 2003.

Hi Don!

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Guess we got back in one peace. As our great mayor has stated, "Long Live The Shang". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!! Have you seen all of the dogs running around The Shang Clubhouse???? Who let all of these dogs out???????????

YouTube - Who Let the Dogs Out- Doggie Pics


----------



## (( p g ))

Welcome back everyone. Coffee and pie for everyone (and tea for you Maritimers).





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ciaochiao

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!!!!!! Have you seen all of the dogs running around The Shang Clubhouse???? Who let all of these dogs out???????????
> 
> YouTube - Who Let the Dogs Out- Doggie Pics


Dr. G! Thanks so much for that wonderful clip. I can't even begin to say which shots were the best. They were all great. I loved Winnie the Pei, the 'hot dog', the flying Shih-wok, and on and on. I loved it. I'm showing this to my kids as soon as they get home from school. Welcome back and long live the Shang! Now, I can complete my yearly reading-everything seems to be back as it was in the beginning, now and forever, RA-MEN.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ps*

PS, did you see the pic I 'stole' from SINC (I asked 1st and actually, he told me how to get it into the post) to express what everyone was feeling as of yesterday afternoon! I love that hamster pic as well. Everyone should visit Don's site if for nothing else, the pics alone are priceless.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

We aim to please at The Cafe Chez Marc here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

What happened to that YouTube video? Seems to have disappeared.


----------



## SINC

It's on the previous page if you mean the one about pie and coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange things seem to be happening here in The Shang today. Just found this note in the Cafe.

There are strange things done in the midnight sun 
By the men who moil for gold; 
The Arctic trails have their secret tales 
That would make your blood run cold; 
The Northern Lights have seen queer sights, 
But the queerest they ever did see 
Was that night in The Shang here in ehMacLand
When I fooled good old Dr.G. .

(apologies to Robert W. Service)


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon... we're still here! All of it... 

Vicki can go back to reading the whole thread... 

Someone puts a video clip from Twin Peaks in the thread and y'all expect weird things not to happen? Great show and creepy...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How are you today?


----------



## ciaochiao

Dreambird said:


> Good afternoon... we're still here! All of it...
> 
> Vicki can go back to reading the whole thread...
> 
> Someone puts a video clip from Twin Peaks in the thread and y'all expect weird things not to happen? Great show and creepy...


HAHAHAHA!!!!! You're right, but shhhh everyone!! I'm reading...going to aim to finish before the Mayor wants to do anymore renovations. I just hope no one puts a video from the Grudge series in here. My kids love that stupid series of movies and then can't sleep for a year. Oh well, even if someone does sneak it in, I'll just go back and watch the puppy video.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Howdy Diane, up kind of early today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the post is there but the link to the YouTube clip is gone. Strange ........


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the post is there but the link to the YouTube clip is gone. Strange ........


It's there on my screen, maybe try your refresh button:


----------



## ciaochiao

*There for me*

Hi Dr. G:
I can see the links and video of both the puppy link and the David Lynch video. I don't mean the link there there for the video, I mean the video screen is there. Maybe your server is taking a brief sabbatical. Odd.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Now Dr. G. was from NYC, where the doxies will nip your toes.
Why he left his home in the North to roam ‘round the Pole, God only knows.
He was always cold, but the land of gold seemed to hold him like a spell;
Though he’d often say in his homely way that “he’d sooner live in hell.”


----------



## rgray

Howdy all. I'll take a mug of tea, thanks. Good to be back in the nest. That temp board reminded me a little of the shelter they set up during the ice storm in these parts a few years ago. Not the usual but had a character of its own - kind of fun even when you realise that a) you've got no choice and b) it is temporary - accept both of those maxims and you're good to go.


----------



## ciaochiao

*A Mug and poetry*

hey rgray:

Here's your mug 'o tea and your bonus: poetry from Dr. G. Now go back and write. You never answered my question: psych or physics? Just curious. How are your bluejays?
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

I'm well today Marc... thank you. It seems the worst of my bad spell is over... finally... :clap:

Don... I've been up since about 12:30pm, I didn't post until after 2pm...


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Dr. G:
> I can see the links and video of both the puppy link and the David Lynch video. I don't mean the link there there for the video, I mean the video screen is there. Maybe your server is taking a brief sabbatical. Odd.
> Vicki


Vicki, did you notice I used the picture of your dog you sent me on my site today? Or did you miss that?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sleep*

Hi Diane:
Don doesn't sleep more than about 4 hrs a night. I've calculated times based on his posts and pms. He's one of those who can exist on a few hours of sleep. They say that Kennedy and Hitler survived that way (not to compare Don to Hitler). Lewis Carrol or CS Lewis, one of the Lewis', was also an insomniac. I don't know what your health is like but I also am an insomniac. With the pain I've been experiencing for the past 5 years, even when I do fall asleep, it's pretty short-lived so it's good if you can take a rest and then post MORE posts here for me to ADD to my reading list . Reading all of the posts beats the heck out of watching infomercials. Here, there's Dr. G. There, well, there's Dr. Ho!
Vicki


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> hey rgray:
> 
> Here's your mug 'o tea and your bonus: poetry from Dr. G. Now go back and write. You never answered my question: psych or physics? Just curious. How are your bluejays?
> Vicki


Bluejays have exhausted their daily ration and vanished into the bush. Topic area is psych - see PM. Writing - today was one of those write 500 words / keep 3 days...

Thanks for the tea.


----------



## ciaochiao

*My doggy*



SINC said:


> Vicki, did you notice I used the picture of your dog you sent me on my site today? Or did you miss that?


Hi Don:
No, I'm awake enough to see it:lmao: Thank you so much for immortalizing my puppy.:clap: I love your pics. Even if I'm completely stunned, your pics ALWAYS give me a laugh and lift. I emailed you with my kudos to that and the article about the kid+marks. THAT is some serious parenting. I'm going to do that with my daughter's next report card. I think it's a wonderful idea. The only problem is that here in Toronto, some stupid nosey dope will pull over and call CAS (Children's Aid). When I have VERBALLY disciplined my children, I've had people tell me I'm being a bad parent. I just wonder what they'd call me if I DIDN'T discipline and my kids ran amok or insulted the accuser in some manner :baby:. Then I'd be slapped for my lack of vigilance. Sometimes, you just can't win but they're my kids and as long as they're not being physically or emotionally scarred, then there's nothing wrong with creative parenting. Kudos to those parents.
Vicki (Triple smiley post - that's a 1st for me!!)


----------



## ciaochiao

*Pm*



rgray said:


> Bluejays have exhausted their daily ration and vanished into the bush. Topic area is psych - see PM. Writing - today was one of those write 500 words / keep 3 days...
> 
> Thanks for the tea.


Hi rgray:
I pm'd you. I didn't receive any pm from you but maybe the site is still 'warming' up? I know exactly what you mean. At least you kept 3/500. I used to delete the entire day's work then regret it later. Sort of like a really, really bad hangover. BUMA!!
Vicki


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> Hi rgray:
> I pm'd you. I didn't receive any pm from you but maybe the site is still 'warming' up?


My bad - by time it had bounced back for no subject I had moved on - used to say "easily distractible" on my report cards... but that was way (w_a_a_y_y_y...) before ADD was in vogue...

Can I get another mug o'tea?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Mug o tea*



rgray said:


> My bad - by time it had bounced back for no subject I had moved on - used to say "easily distractible" on my report cards... but that was way (w_a_a_y_y_y...) before ADD was in vogue...
> 
> Can I get another mug o'tea?


Here's your mug o tea-sorry, only have ginger green tea...but should be good for you at this time of day. Now it's my turn to say, 'my bad..' I accidentally deleted the link to your paper. Could you please send it again? I was looking forward to reading it this evening. Sorry about that. And I can empathize with the ADD thing. Teachers used to call me 'over active'. Now, there's a name for everything a kid can experience. But how about, BTS? Bad Teacher Syndrome? And no, I don't do the teacher bashing thing especially with Dr. G as our mentor here, but everyone who's been thru the ed system MUST admit that there are many really, really bad teachers out there. Lots of bad parents too. Bad doctors, bad lawyers, oh wait, bad=lawyers. sorry, double negative there
Vicki


----------



## overkill

Oh it has never felt so nice to return to The Shang.

Hope that everyone is doing well, and looks like I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon Steve, glad you had time to drop by the old place. Seen any good movies lately? I'm fresh out and will have to rent one tonight.


----------



## rgray

I'll pass on the green-ginger stuff XX) , thanks just the same, it's not my, ahem, cup of tea. I never met a herbal tea that I could gag down... 

The paper is Current and former marijuana use: preliminary findings of a longitudinal study of effects on IQ in young adults. (CMAJ 166 (7): 887)

We actually got quite a lot of media noise for it. _This Hour Has 22 Minutes_ did a "review" of the paper. If interested you can find it here. It isn't their best work and they play loose with the findings but still....  As Warhol said, you get 15 minutes.... I figure you ought to make the best of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. We have your regular mug of tea ready, rgray.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to try one of those YouTube inserts. Here goes .............


----------



## SINC

I was watching 60 minutes last night with Sully the pilot who landed in the Hudson. It reminded me of this, one of my favourite all time comics:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Oops, sorry Marc, I didn't even see your post as I was working on mine when you posted. Didn't mean to steal your YouTube moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

That did not work. Can't seem to find the YouTube icon. Is anyone able to see this icon?


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. We have your regular mug of tea ready, rgray.


Excellent. Thank you. Nice to be back in the old premises. I like my tea strong and black - Maritime style! I didn't mean to offend aficionados of herbal concoctions. To each his/her own.


----------



## rgray




----------



## Dr.G.

All of our English black teas are made from Ceylon tea, high grown in environmentally-friendly ways, on estates which are 5500 feet above sea level, and are owned and operated by a cooperative of farmers. Thus, they do the labor and they get all of the profits.


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't see any attachments, rgray. How do I activate this function?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That did not work. Can't seem to find the YouTube icon. Is anyone able to see this icon?


You have to click the reply button in the lower left corner of the last post FIRST. Then when the posting window appears, it is where rgray indicated above.


----------



## Dr.G.

No, nothing there either, Don.


----------



## SINC

Marc, first click on the "Post reply" in the lower left corner of the last post. I used your post in the top picture and it is directly below your avatar.

When the window opens, you can see the YouTube logo at the top right side of the window as shown in picture two above and just to the left of the "smilies" column.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see nothing like that. All I see is Title and the Message box, with a few icons/smilies under the message box. Guess I have turned off something at some point along the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, nothing appears above or to the right of the message box.


----------



## SINC

Marc, you MUST CLICK ON THE REPLY BUTTON BELOW THE AVATAR, NOT THE "quick reply" button on the right.

Here is the reply button you MUST use:


----------



## Dr.G.

I did and that is all I see on my screen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Years ago, I changed something to get rid of the signatures of people from appearing on my screen. That was when I must have changed things to the way they exist today.


----------



## SINC

I am at a loss, you should see this when you click that button and it has nothing to do with the signatures:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see the Title box, the message box and the Post icons box. Nothing allows me to change the fonts or format anything, nor do I see that smilie box to the right. I make a sad face with a : and a ( in my sentence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Changed my profile page to include the page you posted. Thanks, Don and rgray. Free everything for the rest of your days at the Cafe Chez Marc. Ignore the "In God we trust, all others pay cash" sign.


----------



## Dr.G.

TryWuSllRm8&feature=channel_page

Here is a clip of the doxie pups that my wife took when they were starting to order themselves as to their beta status in the pack.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, that did not work. Don ...................... help. How did you insert yours once you clicked on the YouTube icon?


----------



## SINC

Marc, just post the link to the video and I will show you how.


----------



## Dreambird

You didn't post Fidget's picture... :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Playful Puppy


----------



## SINC

Damn, it worked in the preview. Crap! I'll try again.


----------



## Dr.G.

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

I did what ehMax suggested, which is what you suggested and it still did not work.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Marc, you are missing part of the YouTube URL. It should be:

TryWuSllRm8&feature=channel_page&fmt=18


----------



## SINC

When I use the whole code it works if you click preview post, but fails when it posts. This is one for the mayor to solve.


----------



## Dr.G.

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Sonal

Testing:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## rgray

You just need the "TryWuSllRm8" part





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, rgray. I have doxie puppies just like yours .............. except my pups are not as noisey.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, you want to put "TryWuSllRm8" between the youtube tags.


----------



## SINC

Thanks guys, but this is so confusing it will be a nightmare for most people to figure out. How did you determine how much of the URL to use?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are my doxie pups, rgray. They look just like yours.



+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Thanks guys, but this is so confusing it will be a nightmare for most people to figure out. How did you determine how much of the URL to use?


Easy-peasy. RTFM: http://www.ehmac.ca/785800-post1.html


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Thanks guys, but this is so confusing it will be a nightmare for most people to figure out. How did you determine how much of the URL to use?


It's all the stuff after the first = and before the &


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, the dog that you first see walking around their X-pen is Fanny, the doxie that we might breed with Casey this weekend. The second dog that walks around the cage is Daisy, the mom of the pups, and Casey's mom. Fanny's dad is the dad of the second litter of pups. 

Can't tell them without a scorecard.


----------



## rgray

Not in ehMax's instructions is this tip. (Maybe everyone but me knows it already 









Try clicking the plus for a wider display.


----------



## Dreambird

Oh yeah? Aside from barking, one of them growled a little while playing... it took me 15 min. to get Fidget to shut up! 




Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, rgray. I have doxie puppies just like yours .............. except my pups are not as noisey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, doxies bark and growl, much like the Samuri yell, or the Scottish yell, or the rebel yell in the US Civil War.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> It's all the stuff after the first = and before the &


Well, that certainly make it easy. Just shows to go ya that if one reads, one would know these things.


----------



## winwintoo

Since everyone is posting videos, this is my favourite.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all,
Just a note to say hello. Hope you all had a great weekend and an awesome start to the week.
just starting to have a look at all the changes here.


----------



## Dreambird

Marc... dinn'a underestimate my MinPin:



> Temperament
> 
> The Miniature Pinscher her earned the title "King of Toys." They are self-confident, spirited, and curious. Min Pins often do not realize how small they are, and will approach bigger dogs as much as dogs their own size. They were originally classified as terriers, and for good reason. They are still excellent little hunters, which can be seen at home, especially when a bird or bug flies low over the backyard.
> 
> Min Pins are alert watchdogs. They have a keen sense of hearing and are possessive of their family. It may take some time for the Min Pin to trust friends of their owners, but with time they will accept them and even vie for their attention.
> 
> This breed is very smart. They can be fun to train, but their intelligence can also make training tricky. The Min Pin will sometimes attempt to outsmart their trainer, and find creative ways to perform tricks. With patience and a sense of humor, training a Min Pin can be fun for both the owner and the dog. Min Pins love praise and attention, so lavishing them with treats during training will help them enjoy performing their tricks.
> 
> Min Pins can adapt easily to most environments. They do well in a small city apartment as well as in a home with plenty of land. They find ways to exercise even indoors, and will occasionally be found doing speedy laps around the living room. They love warmth, and will snuggle right up to their owners at night. In colder climates, their time outdoors should be limited, and a sweater or jacket is a good investment for this breed. A Min Pin can often be found under the covers or laying in a patch of sunlight.


King of Toys: A Profile of the Miniature Pinscher - Associated Content

beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, dachshunds are in the hound group, so the Min Pin shows in a totally different class. The standard wirehaired doxie came in 4th at Westminster this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*But for an hour!*

Wow everyone!! 

I can't believe how much I've missed in a mere 2.5 hours. I was dealing with personal stuff and come back to a thread with 3 extra pages!! OK, I don't exactly get it (DON, your help is necessary here). Whose pup is whose? They are all adorable and it really doesn't matter but for the record, I want to understand this: Fidget is.....?? And the crate puppies - they are Dr. G's? I'm in the dark. Quick someone, turn on the light??!!
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Fidget is back here:

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-4032.html#post785630


----------



## ciaochiao

*OK.Fidget's place*

Hi Diane:
I see who Fidget is now. I don't know exactly why I thought Fidget was a doxie. OK. Got it (proud of me Don?). Now, who do the doxies belong to?
Vicki (Still Confuzed)


----------



## SINC

The doxies (daschunds ) belong to Marc.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Two groups*

Hi Don:
I know that Marc has one 'set' of doxies. But there appear to be two sets. The one playing in the little bed and the group that are playing around a transporting pen. Are these also Dr. Gs? I'm so confused at this point but that's my natural state. Thanks for trying to clear my muddled brain.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

At one time I think Marc had 15 dogs. When litters are born, the population doubles, then drops off as they are sold. I think all the dogs in that video are Marc's, but I will let him confirm that.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Dodgie doggies*

Hi Don:
thanks again, for your eternal quest to unmuddle me. My kids saw the pic of our puppy in your ePaper. They were so pleased. Thanks for making everyone's day. Are you hard at work again? I'll look forward to my morning coffee and your paper.
Vicki


----------



## rgray

Good morning all. Wow, I'm the first one in! Unusual! Guess everyone is resting up from the excitement of all the changes. I brought a box of Timmy's day olds and the coffee is on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, rgray. Thanks for the coffee. However, I shall make a fine breakfast for any and all who hunger this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold morning here in St.John's, with -12C temps and a -24C windchill. At least the sun is out this morning. The doxies like the fresh dry snow to play in all around the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Daisy has had two litters of doxie puppies. The video clips were of the second litter of eight pups.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, rgray. Thanks for the coffee. However, I shall make a fine breakfast for any and all who hunger this morning.


And I'll be right in line... The day-olds are a mere stop gap (altho' basic grad student food) until you arrive and spin up your offerings..


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!! Just got notification that the recipe for the basic Bolor Special was published in "O", Oprah's magazine. We are donating the money to a local food bank .................. and are keeping the recipes for the enhanced Bolor Specials under lock and key.

* 1-1/2 cups milk
* 1/2 cup light cream
* 3 tablespoons brown sugar
* 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, plus a pinch to garnish
* 1-1/2 teaspoons vanilla
* Pinch salt
* 3 ounces semisweet chocolate, roughly chopped
* Whipped cream

Combine ingredients over medium heat until chocolate melts. Serve with whipped cream and garnish with cinnamon.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!!!!!! Just got notification that the recipe for the basic Bolor Special was published in "O", Oprah's magazine. We are donating the money to a local food bank .................. and are keeping the recipes for the enhanced Bolor Specials under lock and key.
> 
> * 1-1/2 cups milk
> * 1/2 cup light cream
> * 3 tablespoons brown sugar
> * 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, plus a pinch to garnish
> * 1-1/2 teaspoons vanilla
> * Pinch salt
> * 3 ounces semisweet chocolate, roughly chopped
> * Whipped cream
> 
> Combine ingredients over medium heat until chocolate melts. Serve with whipped cream and garnish with cinnamon.


I am not familiar with a "bolor" - could you post a picture? 

A big CONGRATULATIONS, Dr.G. :clap: :clap:

Some guys will do anything for a 'publication'. 

I wonder what section of bibliography that goes under on an Academic CV.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Thanks for the great breakfast Marc. Looks like we have a little rain cloud over us right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rgray, the kudos go to Bob (aka Bolor), who lives in Timmins, ON, where it is very cold during the winter. He was the genius and inspiration behind the Bolor Special.

FYI, I trust that you realize that I was joking about "O". Bolor Special exists in the hearts and minds of those here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Rgray, the kudos go to Bob (aka Bolor), who lives in Timmins, ON, where it is very cold during the winter. He was the genius and inspiration behind the Bolor Special.
> 
> FYI, I trust that you realize that I was joking about "O". Bolor Special exists in the hearts and minds of those here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


Indeed....


----------



## Cameo

I'm pissed. Some big black rapper style idiot STOLE MY LOGO!!!!! and put it on his facebook page. He says HE owns it now. The theft has been reported to facebook by two people now so we will see what if anything happens. We both told him we would sue and that I could prove the logo was my creation.

Big breath, breathe, breathe, hug a doxie and breeeeeathhhheeee.

Hope everyone is well and will pop on when I can.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Jeanne, sorry to hear of your logo theft. Do you have a link to the page of this guy?


----------



## winwintoo

Hi Jeanne, was it the logo from "bigdoghood" that he lifted? I'm asking because I tried to go there and it's flagged by Google. If you follow the links, on the flag, Google has some tools for fixing it, but it's a hassle you probably don't need.

Years ago when I worked as a computer programmer, my boss "stole" some work I had done on my ow time and announced that he "owned" it. I was devastated. My son told me to just do the work over and do it different and better and not tell the boss. Thus my domain name - mopdah which is an acronym for "my own project done at home"

So my advice to you is the same as my son's advice to me - make a new logo, make it better, and move on. Life's too short to get into pissing matches with jerks on the internet.

Oh, and remember to breath 
Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Still sunny and very cold here in St.John's. Doxies seem to love the sun and dry snow, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sorry to hear about your logo theft, which is a form of identity theft, in my opinion.

"Big breath, breathe, breathe, hug a doxie and breeeeeathhhheeee." Yes, The Way of the Doxie yoga lessons have taught you well. Of course, remember that the Doxie Attack Squad is at your disposal should you find this person and can locate his whereabouts. Just a thought. 

Bon chance.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nothing else?*

Hi All and good day. 

Thanks for the bolor special and I've got to admit, I too thought it was a real recipe and was trying to figure out exactly what it was: cake, pudding, etc.

I'm sorry to hear about your logo theft as well Diane. Is there nothing else that can be done? If you have evidence indicating that the logo was yours - dates it was used, then isn't there something that can be done? I remember eBay and a few other sites being very sticky about people using other people's ads. Here as well. It really upsets me when jerks do that to good people. And as for the Doxie Attack squad, no, I wouldn't allow the precious doxies to go near an individual like that. Let's just lend them all to Diane for the hug. Little Doxie mouths must be kept clean. That thief is not clean. If we can help in any way Diane, please let us know. And my apologies, I don't know which logo you're talking about because I'm a bit new to the Shang. Could you post it in here so everyone can see it and thereby help track this thief down? 
Vicki


----------



## danalicious

Good morning all! Wow - I skip a few days and fall really far behind! Thanks for the coffee this morning! 

Sorry to hear about the logo theft Jeanne. Sometimes imitation (or plagiarism, or theft) is not the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Vicki and Dana.


----------



## SINC

Vicki, Cameo's real name is Jeanne, not Diane. (Diane is Dreambird.)


----------



## ciaochiao

*Afternoon Dr. G*

Good Afternoon Dr. G:
I'm sorry to hear about your weather being bitterly cold. I don't know what's happening with the temps but Toronto is actually very warm. No sun, but 10 C is warm for us at this moment. Are you guys getting any warnings of snow storms again? 

Thanks for clarifying who the doxies in the clips were. I liked the little one who was barking at his toy. 
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you reminded me of a famous former posting -- 

"Tonight, ladies and gentlemen, live on the stage of the "What's Up Dachs?" Comedy Club, direct from their engagement at Grossinger's in the heart of the Catskills, will be the Three MacStooges. Howver, first, it is my honor to introduce your own Kings of Korn, the Komic from Kitchener and the Yankee from Georgia, your very own Peter S. and Dr.G.!! So, please put your hands together and give a real ehMacLand cheer for your own two native sons, who shall do the Abbott and Costello classic routine of "Who's on first?", to be followed by the Three MacStooges."



Peter: Now let's see. We have on the bags - we have Who's on first, What's on second, I Don't Know's on third.

Dr.G.: That's what I wanna find out.

Peter: I say Who's on first, What's on second, I Don't Know's on third -

Dr.G.: You know the fellows' names?

Peter: Certainly!

Dr.G.: Well then who's on first?

Peter: Yes!

Dr.G.: I mean the fellow's name!

Peter: Who!

Dr.G.: The guy on first!

Peter: Who!

Dr.G.: The first baseman!

Peter: Who!

Dr.G.: The guy playing first!

Peter: Who is on first!

Dr.G.: Now whaddya askin' me for?

Peter: I'm telling you Who is on first.

Dr.G.: Well, I'm asking YOU who's on first!

Peter: That's the man's name.

Dr.G.: That's who's name?

Peter: Yes.

Dr.G.: Well go ahead and tell me.

Peter: Who.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thanks Don*



SINC said:


> Vicki, Cameo's real name is Jeanne, not Diane. (Diane is Dreambird.)


Darn! I'm sorry Jeanne. Don is my tutor right now. He actually created a legend for me to follow and I thought I had it down...Obviously I have to keep it open on my desktop when I write to anyone here. OK, so Jeanne, which logo is it that the SOB stole? Maybe a few of us could 'see' it and write to him/her stating that they've stolen something that wasn't theirs. Likely won't do much for this amoral individual but at least we can bug them a bit.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, that little barking doxie is Gracie. We kept her and her sister, Bridget, from the second litter.

No snow in the forecast. We get flurries, which results in 5-10cm of snow. But the snow is so cold, it just blows arounds and drifts. No lifting shoveling is needed, just pushing it away.


----------



## Cameo

Our website is www.bigdoghood.com. The idiot sent my friend an email ...
quote "I own Big Dogs and I own your logo"...............that is an admission in my books.

Their facebook page is "BIG DOGS of WuHan. But don't contact or reply to them or they will have access to your page and your friends. I blocked them from mine, which means I can't read theirs either. That's fine, as I will deal with Facebook.

Uh, the one dog in the logo is created from a picture of my own dog, I have all the working files, the original pictures etc. and of course they are all saved with the date they were created. And their are posts on our forum regarding the logo dated almost a year ago.......

We both told them we would sue. I know a lawyer who takes on challenging cases and he works for low income individuals too. This is
the second time, my old employer stole a website I was working on for her, on my own time, that she never paid me for too. They even claimed it was created by Christinas Creations.......uh, my company is Cameo Creations........they altered the site slightly after I blew up at them.

Sorry for whining..........this stuff just pisses me off.

Margaret. My boyfriend is going to see what he can do about the google stuff. Someone (wonder who) tried to hack the site and this has caused problems.


----------



## Cameo

Hehe - Vicki, I am lousy at names so as long as you don't call me by anything starting with a "B" I'm fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Jeanne. Just remember to breathe deeply ..................... and remember the Attack Doxie Squad is there when needed.


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> Sorry for whining..........this stuff just pisses me off.
> 
> Margaret. My boyfriend is going to see what he can do about the google stuff. Someone (wonder who) tried to hack the site and this has caused problems.


You're not whining and I don't blame you for being pee'oed, but what can you do really.

As you know my passion is beadwork and I'm constantly searching for new ideas and you wouldn't believe the designs that have been ripped off and re-posted as belonging to someone else. There are even European sites dedicated to digitally "publishing" whole books and magazines. If you try to stop them in one place, they just pop up elsewhere and you may never find them. 

The only way to prevent your work from being ripped off is to never post it on the internet.

I don't mean to sound heartless, but the internet is a big scary place and there are lots of less-than-ethical people on it. 

I wish you the best whatever you decide to do.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good point, Margaret. I think everyone should have some herbal tea and chant a doxie mantra. Still, as one who has had academic works ripped off by others, I can feel for Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CBC.ca --

Residents of the town of Bradore, Que., just south of the boundary with Labrador, are spending most of their time indoors this winter because of a pack of marauding wolves.

"Everybody is just very frightened," said resident Christina Etheridge. "Let's just say, it's a very quiet winter here in Bradore. You don't see children out playing or no one skiing. It's just a lockdown."
_____________________________________________________

Looks like a job for ................... da da dah ................ The Doxie Attack Squad.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Doxie guard*

Hi All:
I don't know why, but I haven't been getting notices that anyone is posting. I'll have to take a look at that.

I can feel for the town of Bradore. My son's elementary school, which was in central Toronto, sent home a notice during the winter stating that they were keeping the kids in for recess. Apparently, coyotes were coming right up to the 'portables' and also on grounds during recess. This alarmed me since the coyotes don't get shots as do our dogs. I am quite certain however, that the coyotes would have gone away had we the Doxie Attack Squad!

I'm sorry about the theft of your intellectual properties Jeanne. It's so important to teach our youth about respecting other people's property, including intellectual. After you've had a chance to really calm down and think about it, you'll decide whether you want to pursue a legal angle. Facebook should have some method of intervention. Yes, you're right. You have the working copy. I was just explaining the annoyance of Garage Band to a friend of mine. It took me 20 years to learn how to actually 'compose' music and GB allows people to literally 'make things up' without the background but such is life. At the same time, GB can intrigue a creative child. So there's a pro and con for everything. Let us know what you decide when you calm down and I'm quite sure that we'll all be rallying behind you. 
Vicki


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> Hi All:
> I don't know why, but I haven't been getting notices that anyone is posting. I'll have to take a look at that.


Interesting. I found a bunch of, but not all, ehMac notifications in my Junk box - all from this afternoon. I had changed nothing in Mail. YMMV


----------



## ciaochiao

*Looked at Junk/Spam*

Hi rGray:
I looked in the spam box. There was nothing there so I suspect something external to me was changed. Perhaps Yahoo placed another parameter on what they consider Junk, I don't know. But I did get this msg so perhaps it's fixed??

How goes the battle of the words?
Vicki


----------



## Bolor

Phew. A lot of reading to catch up. Lots going on too. Sorry Jeanne for your troubles. hopefully they will get sorted out.
Rgray, while the idea of the Bolor Special was named after me, it was Marc's creation for which we are all grateful ... especially on a cold winter's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Bob, we have sold out of Bolor Special here in St.John's. -12C with a windchill of -23C. Getting even colder tonight. I was out with the dogs and the cold actually was stinging my face. I am NOT a cold weather person.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*A Little Sunshine*

Hi Dr. G:

I'm sad to hear that your temps are in the -20cC with wind chill. In Regina, are what makes the winters intolerable. But, I have a recipe for warmth that I'm sure you have as well.

SUNSHINE AND WARMTH Rx

1 or several Doxies
1 or several Doggie videos
1 or several reads of Don's mybirdie.ca cartoons and pics
1 or several posts in ehMac
1 or several youtube videos showing anthems

Total=sunshine and warmth to carry you through tomorrow!
Tell me if it works.

Oh yes, 1 or several printings of 'Who's On First' by whomever - I LOVE that schtick! Thanks for putting on paper so I can pass it on to my kids. They like it as well. That, and the Bobby Gimby song: " Everybody now....Go, a-wayyyy, weeee, hate thee. Tem -pra-ture, leave, us be.....1, 2, 3, 4, keep on going up, sunshine is welcome here. It's the 100th anniversary of our deepest fe-ar, we are strong Canucks! Together, ...."

Hope you liked the impromptu jingle... Hope the Doxies are braver than we.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Arrgggghhhhhhh!*

Hi All:
I just lost the post I was typing so here goes AGAIN:

I'm so sorry to hear about the frigid cold you're getting in St.J. We are relatively 'warm' here in Toronto. But I was digging around in the 'Temperature Cookbooks' and found this:

Rx for Sunshine and Warmth

1 or more doxies
Hold Doxie very close to body
1 or more youtube doggie videos
1 or several convos with Shang members
1 or several editions of Don's (SINC's) mybirdie.ca website photos
1 or several youtube videos of national anthems

TOTAL=Sunshine, smiles, and warmth

Take care and hope you have a warm evening! Hope your little doxies also have a warm evening.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone, it's 5:00 a.m. in The Cafe Chez Marc and time to get your day going. Hot tea and coffee are now being served along with toast, bagels and fat free doughnuts this morning.

Vicki, you didn't lose that post, you just hit the reply button too early. 'Course we get to read it twice that way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very cold this morning. -20C with the windchills.


----------



## rgray

Mornin' all. I'll just have a coffee, thanks. I'm off in a bit to the 'olde phart's' breakfast. Several of the local (semi-)retired guys ['layabouts', one of the significant others calls us] get together once in a while to trade lies at the local greasy spoon. This morning no doubt the conversation will turn to the momentarily warm weather. In fact, the ice on the river behind my place is glistening wet and grey - I expect some dip-wad on a snowmobile to try crossing any minute... Even the die-hard band of ducks that hang out in the open water below the falls are staying off the ice. We knew it was going to be warmer for a few days because Ottawa (50miles downstream) is having their winter festival Winterlude. Poor buggers. No matter what they try there seems to be a major thaw every year in whatever weeks they pick - plays merry hell with the ice sculptures and the "worlds longest skating rink".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, rgray. You seem to be in a chipper mood this morning.


----------



## SINC

It's a nippy one here too this morning at the same temperature Marc, -20 as well. 'Course once you add the wind chill in we're nearer -30.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nippy*

Good Morning Don et al:
Thanks for the breakfast. Were those bagels double boiled? With sesame seeds on top?

I'd have to agree, rgray does sound happier today. Perhaps a needed writing break from the thesis was needed! Can anyone tell me where the Eastern Gulag of Ontario is?
vicki


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Can anyone tell me where the Eastern Gulag of Ontario is?
> vicki


Morning Vicki. rgray told you himself in his post this morning. 



rgray said:


> We knew it was going to be warmer for a few days because Ottawa (50miles downstream) is having their winter festival Winterlude.


ie: It's 50 miles upstream of Ottawa.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.


----------



## ciaochiao

*poor reading*

Hi Don:
Again of course, you're right. He did say that in his post and for whatever reasons (lack of brain activity?) it didn't register. I did think his comment about snowmobilers quite funny as there was a mass rescue in Ohio yesterday morning. I don't know how people can take a chance that way when the winter freeze hasn't been consistent enough to ensure ice safety. As for the ice sculptures, they are quite amazing. The festival in Montreal produces some beautiful sculptures as well. Toronto produces, slush...A Maxine moment is needed here!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Morning!*

Good Morning Elaine!
Grab your libation and pastry. How's everything in your parts?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Still sunny and cold here in St.John's. This is turning out to be a Bolor Special moment. Enjoy .......................


----------



## MLeh

Vicki:

I'm watching the sun rise on what looks to be a clear blue sky. The view across the Strait of Georgia to Vancouver Island has a bit of mist in it, but up here on the hill it's clear. Just another day in paradise. 

I generally refrain from weather talk. ( No one in the rest of Canada wants to hear: "The lawn needs to be raked, due to the wind storm we had the other night. The snowdrops are out, and I've seen a few crocuses and tops of daffodils poking out. The rhododendron has a couple of branches that look like they need to be trimmed, and I need to get after some branches the apple tree before it gets into bud - which may be too late already.)

Today I'm contemplating the fact that I've been saying for years that all it will take for me to retire is 'two bad days in a row', and I'm on day three.


----------



## rgray

It is "the Gulag of Eastern Ontario" please - that was carefully composed  - not "the Eastern Gulag of Ontario", not that it matters particularly . Yet another part of Ontario outside the GTO completely forgotten by Toronto, the Rectum (the Centre, in a sense) of the Universe.

Contrary to *cc*'s comment, the reason my mood is elevated, if slightly, is actually getting a few paragraphs of the paper honed - unfortunately this is often a prelude to deletion and recomposition.


----------



## Cameo

They changed their logo


----------



## SINC

Way to go Jeanne! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on your daffs and crocuses, Elaine. Mine are under about a meter of snow and ice. Of course, last year at this time they were under over 12 feet of snow and ice.


----------



## MLeh

Good for you, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to you as well, Jeanne. This calls for a celebration. Power to the People.


----------



## Cameo

I can't wait for flowers to start blooming. 

It is nice here but raining at the moment. Shayla is in heat so the dogs are annoyed that they can't play together. My one cat is in heat too - so
she is just annoying. I love her to pieces but.............wow..........

Wish I had more time to read and post........I know I am missing stuff. 

Leaving some treats in the Cafe - chocolate truffles. Be careful how many you eat - they are very rich.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the treats, Jeanne.

We are waiting for Fanny to come into "standing heat", which is when dogs may mate with a chance of puppies. Casey is ready right now, and shadows her wherever she goes. We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

Hello everyone! 

Great news, Jeanne... glad to hear it.

A truffle or 3 with my coffee... thank you very much... how did you know they are my favourite? 

One question... how come Google still has your website flagged? What do you have to do to get them to drop it if the logo issue is no longer an "issue"?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Life's good*

Hi Everyone:
It's so nice to hear all the positive things from everyone. Flowers, mist, possibly doxie pups, thesis writing progressing, and most of all, the logo returned! Good for all of you.

Don, I have a new desktop pic. It's the one of the little puppy who looks really annoyed. It is so cute. I think it's a shih tzu. He's temporarily replacing the other desktop pic of my own puppy. Here's my new 'buddy' so thanks Don! I hope my upload works. I'm pretty new/useless at this so here goes.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, that is a cute dog. Much cuter than a doxie ............... oops, now the doxies are sad that I said such a thing. Best to put them in a cage and time them out for a week or so .................. really give them something to whine/cry about. beejacon


----------



## ciaochiao

*Cute factor*

Hi Dr.G:
Nope, I don't think it's much cuter at all. Who's the puppy in the 1st pic? Simply adorable. Cute factor=immediate 'awwwww!' That's cute!
Vicki


----------



## medic03

Happy to hear about that news Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies are cute when they are pups ................ and then ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

These are all pics of Daisy .......... as a pup, as a mom, and then hiding in the bushes.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Birthing*

Hi Dr.G:
Daisy is a beautiful doxie. The pic of her as a mom tugs strongly at me. I've had two puppies become moms. The pekes have a LOT of difficulty birthing. The shih-tzu was far easier. How are doxies with birthing? The puppy's head doesn't appear to be too blocky but then again, the mom doesn't look too big either.
Vicki

PS, Treena, are you in time for 'you know what?' If so, grab your drink and your truffles!


----------



## medic03

I am


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Daisy was a good mom. Only two of the 14 pups she had were difficult to be born. The rest "popped out", so to speak.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Evident*

Hi Dr. G:
Actually, that's likely the reason the picture really resounds. Daisy, as you've said, is a good mom. It shows. In the pic, she is very relaxed with her 8 puppies. Many moms look frazzled or fatigued (anthropomorphic, I know). My little Alyssa was a good mom as well. Her pups were all very well adjusted just am I'm sure Daisy's babies are. I wish I knew where they all were but it's not the best thing to maintain contact - just as with human adoptions. I feel too sad when I see them. I actually bought two puppies because I wanted a little litter of my own. My male however (the one in the pic I posted) has zero interest. It doesn't bother me at all because he's not annoying the way many males are when they are near a female in heat. My female is very sweet and I think she's given up. When will you know if your breeding is successful?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Daisy would only allow me, my wife or my son to touch the pups. They would be brought out to adults and children once they were able to walk about for "puppy socialization". She would try to lick them down once they were returned to her if anyone other than the three of us touched her pups.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow*

Hi Dr. G:
Your description of Daisy's parenting skills are precious. I can see that. I owned a lab rat who had a litter of 11. I used to take the pups and put them all over the cage. She'd continue to pick each one up and bring them back. I think I drove her to the point of insanity because she continued to pick them up even after she'd brought them back and I'd put them out again. 

I can just see Daisy licking the puppies down. That's so amazing. Very responsible parenting. It's not every dog that does this, but I'm sure you know that.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Daisy still does this for her pups, who are now young adults. Still, doxies are very social animals and like to cluster together. Here are the six pups from litter #1. We call this a "lump o' doxies".


----------



## ciaochiao

*That is a beautiful lump*

Hi Dr. G:
That is such a cute pic. How long do the puppies like to pile up? do they stop after a certain age? That's so sweet. I've never seen my puppies do that.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

They pile up for the first few months of life. Once they are about six months old, they will cuddle up together. When they are adults, they cluster together in the same place, which is all pack behavior.


----------



## Ena

Hello from Vangroovy Island. All is well in my world as it didn't snow last night as predicted. See Elaine's post to see how the day turned out 

Bittersweet for me to see all the dog pics with not having my dog about. Still undecided about getting another dog. 

Jeanne: Hooray!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. Glad you could come around the Shang. We miss you.

Yes, having a dog about is a fine experience. Of course, with 7 doxies around the house now, and maybe more in a few months, I should not be talking. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Then of course there is me with one dog too many.


----------



## MLeh

And me a cat person.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you need to try to reason with that little dog and make peace.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Don!*

Hi Don:
I was just sitting here, doing the most mundane task-folding laundry, and wondering where you've been today. I've concluded, based on my horrible data collection method, that I can't access mybirdie.ca around 3 p.m. EST. I don't know why but it appears that many sites I try to access are more difficult or impossible to reach around that time of day. Any ideas as to why?
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*DON has a dog?*



Dr.G. said:


> Don, you need to try to reason with that little dog and make peace.


Ok, ok, I'm out of it: Don has a doggie? What kind of doggie? Where's the pic? Come on Don: show off your little kid. Speaking of, how was dinner at the son's?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Power to the People. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Paix*

Paix to you Dr. G. You'd better get sleep now because as you know, fatherhood will strip away all of your normal night's sleep!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Ok, ok, I'm out of it: Don has a doggie? What kind of doggie? Where's the pic? Come on Don: show off your little kid. Speaking of, how was dinner at the son's?
> Vicki


1. As Inspector Clouseau in the Pink Panther always said, 'Snot my doog". It is our daughter's Lhasa Apso and he is a physco.

2. Din-din was fine, thanks.

Here is that damn dog. (He bites.)


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thanks Don*

Don:
You ALWAYS have something that makes me laugh. He is a really cute dog. So I guess I don't have to ask, 'Does your dog bite?' You are also a fan of Clouseau? I love him. His stuff is brilliant (Sellers). Are you an 'expert'? Because I'm looking for a specific PPanth movie. I can remember some specific scenes, I just don't remember which one it was. If you're good at this, I'd love to know the name. I've been trying to find it to show my kids. 

Does the dog just bite you or anyone else who isn't Lisa? Has she had him since puppy-hood or was he a rescue? If a rescue, then it's understandable. Some of those pups have been treated so badly. I just want to go find the criminals and beat their heads into the ground.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oops*

Hi Don:
Before you sit there more puzzled asking, 'Who is Lisa?' I mis-read the word 'lhasa'. I'm not illiterate, just blind. I'm quite serious. I lost the vision in my right eye about 15 years ago and the remaining one is coping with both myopia and age. Ergo, I misread many things these days. I've got two pair of glasses plus an assortment of 'reading' glasses. I just get so irritable and annoyed with them because none of them do what my 'real' eyes used to. OK, I like your daughter's LHASA. My puppies are related to Lhasas - the lhasa was bred with the pekes to produce the shih-tzu-which I also suspect is the little monster in that pic I stole from you and posted here. 
Vicki


----------



## danalicious

Good morning and good evening everyone! I have been bogged down in work and life today. One of those wonderful days that ended brilliantly:
My 4-year-old said: "Mommy, you'll always be my best girl."
My 3-year-old told daddy to leave the room because he just wanted mommy...


----------



## SINC

Good morning all! Time to rise and shine. Hot tea and coffee are ready to go as is a large assortment of fresh fruits with pastries.

Vicki, our daughter got the mutt as a purebred when he was three months old. He has bitten her, my wife, myself, our sons and the groomer twice. As the groomer says, he is unlike any other dog she has handled. He gives no warning whatsoever such as a stiffening or a growl. He just bites and he draws blood every time. He is a sweetie most of the time, but you just never know what will set him off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and fruit. Much appreciated.

How are you this fine morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

"My 4-year-old said: "Mommy, you'll always be my best girl."
My 3-year-old told daddy to leave the room because he just wanted mommy... "

Dana, a parent lives for these moments. My son is now 22, and I miss the days when he was that age.


----------



## rgray

Coffee and a banana, please. 

Enough with the dogs. Us cat folk want equal time... We had dogs for 40 years, and I just got tired of all canine neediness and demandingness - that part drove me nuts. I still like dogs in short doses and when they are owned by other people. I appreciate the independence and self-sufficiency of cats. This is my crew (count 'em) - one of the few pictures of them all in the same place at the same time. The mother was a feral that we took in. She rewarded us with 5 kittens - literally got a 'bulk' rate on spay/neuter. In the going on five years, the mother who we couldn't keep in got hit on the road. Two died. Now I have the 3 sisters and they never go out.


----------



## SINC

We had two cats belonging to our son along with our daughter's dog. The cats were indoor cats as we never let them roam. We did put them outside in good weather on the rear patio in a large cage where they loved to play with the bugs etc. Sadly he took them with him when me got married. Cats are much easier to care for and far less trouble. You can go away for the weekend and leave out enough food and water for them to handle it nicely. Not so with a dog. Once this dog is gone, a cat is in our future.


----------



## Dr.G.

I like cats ............. my wife does not. Such is Life. Some of the doxies like cats .............. some do not. That is the way of the jungle here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> I like cats ............. my wife does not. Such is Life. Some of the doxies like cats .............. some do not. That is the way of the jungle here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


You serving "little Debbies" this morning at Chez Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, just doxies are served at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> No, just doxies are served at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, but that is a jumbo hot dog. Most of the customers like the regular size dogs.


----------



## rgray

Cool. I'll have one with bacon and pickles......


----------



## rgray

Actually working on my paper today. My 'research assistant' is doing what RAs seem to do best....


----------



## Dr.G.

It's when the all fall asleep at a seminar that is upsetting.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Cool. I'll have one with bacon and pickles......" Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CBC.ca

"A large police operation is underway in and around Montreal Thursday as hundreds of police officers raid properties allegedly linked to street and biker gangs.

Raids have also taken place in Ottawa and Kingston, Ont.

'This is not just the bottom of the pyramid. We are talking about the top of it as well.'
—Const. Ian Lafrenière, Montreal police spokespersonMore than 700 police officers from the RCMP, Quebec provincial police and police forces from Montreal, Laval and Longueuil are involved."

Also, the Doxie Attack Squad was there in support of the RCMP, who let the doxies go in first and they followed close behind.

Way to go, boys and girls.


----------



## bhil

Wow! Miss a few days and not only are there 200 posts to catch up on, but I missed out on two alternate Shangs and the possible loss of this one! Late Sunday morning I got a phone call from work informing me that first thing Monday morning I would be on a plane to Washington (the state not DC) for the better part of the week. I started work as soon as I got off the plane, worked late into the evening, all day the next day and into that evening as well, and by the end of the evening on Tuesday I managed to convince them that I had everything I needed from there, and they let me move my flights home to Wed (the other 3 people who were sent with me are still there). I was able to make it back shortly after my daughter's birthday party was over, just in time to wish her happy birthday and get her tucked into bed for the night. At least I made it back on her birthday.

Unfortunately, a new email came out today stating that the client is quite adamant that for the length of this three month project, those of us involved be down there at least half of the time. This is quite the change from the initial "two or three trips" that were mentioned when I was assigned to the project.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.

I've been quietly skimming over posts here, but am mostly swamped with work. Attempting to keep a handle on all of it, and not let anything vital slip through the cracks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Seems like you are the version of a modern world traveler. Bon voyage et bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. I just made a pot of Sonal Special, our finest Indian herbal tea. Care to join me in a cup?


----------



## SINC

A fine sunny morning here as we approach noon. Perfect for me to grab my baseball bat and go do a bit of collecting receivables this afternoon. If that doesn't work, I'll try a friendly smile. Failing that, it usually boils down to me buying then a beer.


----------



## rgray

Afternoon, Shang-ers. A very good day working on my research - not saying much but it has been the best in weeks so I am rewarding myself by wrapping my body around a cold Keith's Red, my current comfort beverage of choice. More good news today! - I will be returning to my summer lecture-ship at UNBSJ for the 11th year in a row!!! I may reward myself again...


----------



## SINC

Way to go rg! There's a lot of spark left in us old codgers yet! I'm gonna reward you with a couple of cold ones at the local this afternoon.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Way to go rg! There's a lot of spark left in us old codgers yet! I'm gonna reward you with a couple of cold ones at the local this afternoon.


​


----------



## Bolor

hi all. We got past our mild spell with very little rain and now the temps have dropped to near normal. Still livable mind you.
Happy you got your logo back Jeanne. Persistence pays.
I had guessed "the gulag of E ON' to be Kingston where the penitentiary is. Since Kingston is further than 50 miles away I was wrong.
I notice we are not getting the morning greetings lately. Maybe we need a second back-up. Not me though because I don't up get too early anymore.

Don, How is your friend from Oliver doing these days? I hope better.


----------



## Sonal

I'd love a cup, Marc, thank you.

We are in the midst of refinancing a number of properties, and so there is a lot of paperwork to be prepared for the banks... they are a bit cautious these days. Canada is number one in banking right now, so I suppose I shouldn't complain, but it's a lot more than what it used to be.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Don, How is your friend from Oliver doing these days? I hope better.


Bob, my friend Ian is doing just fine as his operation went well and he now has a clean bill of health.

Sadly my other friend and former co-worker to both Ian and I, who lives in Penticton and and now sells real estate has been stricken with cancer and we are concerned for him long term.

Seems there is always something.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, one cup coming up ............ pardon the rhyme.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Perfect for me to grab my baseball bat and go do a bit of collecting receivables this afternoon. If that doesn't work, I'll try a friendly smile. Failing that, it usually boils down to me buying then a beer." Don, try bringing along the Doxie Attack Squad.


----------



## Dr.G.

"More good news today! - I will be returning to my summer lecture-ship at UNBSJ for the 11th year in a row!!!" Kudos, rg. Tip one for me.


----------



## SINC

rgray, you might want to take a gander at this post I made in the feedback thread:

http://www.ehmac.ca/info-centre/738...-bug-report-feedback-thread-4.html#post787102


----------



## rgray

Thanks SINC. Got that. Ijust went into my user CP and killed receiving PMs by popup... I'll be happy with the email notification.


----------



## bhil

Well, I just got an email with my flights booked for Sunday to fly back to Wsahington. I guess 3 days noticed is better than one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Spokane Sean.


----------



## MLeh

Sean, I hope you're getting frequent flier miles.


----------



## winwintoo

Afternoon everyone. I'll be over in the corner licking my wounds after a skirmish in the Tim Horton's where I went with a friend to have coffee this afternoon. How was I supposed to know that those people leaning against the wall, miles from the cash register were waiting in line to be served. People can be so rude. Don't worry though, I was able to gain control without actually biting off the tip of my tongue.

My friend says I handled it pretty well, but she found it quite amusing.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you should do as I do ........... I walk right up to a person near the front of the line ......... look him straight in the eyes .............. and say "Want to make something of it, because if you do, we could take it outside." The person then takes my dare ............. walks outside .............. and I take his place in line ......... glaring at anyone who dares to say "No cut in lines". Works every time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, next time, get your coffee delivered to you from The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I should also admit, for full disclosure, that I usually have either a snarling dachshund on a leash when I make this dare ............ or a cute doxie puppy in my arms.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, next time, get your coffee delivered to you from The Cafe Chez Marc.


Better yet, go ANYWHERE but Timmy's and get a real coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

I actually like Tim Horton's coffee. I just bypass the treats.


----------



## SINC

Timmy's is pretty much swill when compared to other real coffee houses.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, Don, but I can't see spending that much money at Starbucks for a cup of coffee. My wife disagrees, but that's another story.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I only buy a coffee from a commercial outlet, oh say, a half dozen times a year. That allows my budget to afford ABT. (Anything But Timmy's)


----------



## Dr.G.

We buy our own beans, usually ones grown in an environmentally friendly manner and that are "fair trade" where the farmers earn good wages and real profits from the proceeds of these sales.

However, I am drinking less coffee these days, and trying to drink more water and herbal/green tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk of coffee is getting me tired ......................


----------



## Dr.G.

The monsters are at the gate, as it has started to snow already. Must take the doxies out, since it is wet snow and they hate wet snow.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I shall have lots of heavy snow to shovel tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, one and all -- Did you know that The Shang thread has 5.3% of ALL of the posts in ehMacLand??? It's true.

This was a Shang Minute, brought to you by the fine folks at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good evening all*

Hi Everyone:
I was at my kids' basketball tournament for the entire day. It was frustrating and exhausting. I almost had zero smiles left in my heart until....I looked at the Shang threads. What amazing comments and pics. I love the jumbo and mini dogs. I love the RA doing what they do best - which is NOT sleeping incidentally, but just having a 'real hard look' at the text. And the kitties are all sweet although I'll always love dogs best- not my kids, they love both. And flying back and forth to Washington - just tell them that your real work is in Oregon, about 150 miles from Washington. And congrats for making it back to the UNBS for the 11th year, although I have no idea what that is-aside from a university? And Don, if you're going to do collections, TAKE THE DOG. There must be some use for her desire to just take a bite out of life sometimes. I think she may have depression issues. I'm not joking. There's usually no reason for a dog to do that unless it's uncomfortable in some way. Maybe she gets headaches? I get them and believe me, I draw more than blood when the migraine hits. And as for Tim's coffee, I really, truly, after over 20 years of drinking that horrible tasting stuff, don't find there's a real difference between any of the coffee houses. I do find there's a difference in taste when the beans are 'fresh ground' and percolated rather than dripped or that press method. I had my 1st cup in months, today. It was Tims. Still tasted bad, just as it did when I put my coffee maker away after my thesis defense 10 yrs ago. I literally did my defense, came home, looked at it, washed it out, and put it into storage. My eldest is now in university and started the coffee habit. fortunately, he's an athlete and so is the girlfriend so neither do much with coffee or alcohol. Maybe I don't know what to 'taste' for. Anyone care to educate me? 

Good nite all. I'm going to lick my wounds after the horrible coaching I saw at today's basketball tournament. If anyone's up later, I'll see you then!
Vicki


----------



## rgray

Mornin' all........ ?? no-one around yet? OK, I'm micro-waving leftover coffee and tidying the tables.

Vick.... UNBSJ = University of New Brunswick @ Saint John. This is a gig I've written of once in a while - a paid, working vacation. Interesting explanation of RA behaviour, btw - "a really close look"...... Oh_Kay... 

SINC... hope your collection went well. Thanks for the cold one.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
No microwave coffee for me. My wife does that all day long. She will no spill out any coffee. It's like gold to her.
Today breakfast will be a settlers theme.
freshly smoked bacon, I hour old hand picked eggs, flapjacks, real maple syrup, fresh baked bread, fresh preserves and cinnamon buns.
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the fresh coffee and flapjacks with real maple syrup, Guy. You would be making a fortune today with all of the wet snow we have at the end of driveways.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, rgray (what is your real name). Thanks for getting things going here this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

I dread the thought of going outside to shovel. We had about 15cm of snow, but that was covered by about a half and inch of sleet. Very foggy outside now, which means it is warming up a bit ....... currently +1C. Yuk ...............


----------



## rgray

Thanks, SB... I'll have couple of those eggs soft-boiled with a bit of bread and preserves. Got my coffee already thanks - I agree with your wife on that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning again, rgray. We try to use first names here in The Shang, but I can't recall your first name. Want to share it ................ or just be called rg?


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, rgray (what is your real name). Thanks for getting things going here this morning.


I got into the microwaving coffee thing at a pension in France where I discovered that 'cafe au lait' was NOT an expensive yuppie beverage, but rather last night's coffee made piping hot and mixed 50:50 with fresh whole milk to be consumed mostly by early risers and the patron while he busied himself starting the day... Unlike $tarf*ck'$ he refused to charge for it - said it was better than throwing the leftover coffee away and the way he did it with the fresh (still warm from the cow) milk it certainly was.



Dr.G. said:


> Morning again, rgray. We try to use first names here in The Shang, but I can't recall your first name. Want to share it ................ or just be called rg?


'rg' works. I am leery of being open about security type stuff like real names on the net. Within the Shang I wouldn't mind but I've noticed that use of real names leaks into the general forums - I'm not comfortable with that.


----------



## Dr.G.

rg, that mixture actually sounds good. Save me a cup for later? Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, my name is Marc, owner of the Cafe Chez Marc .............. and all the doxies you see running about The Shang. If rg is fine with you then it is fine with me. Paix, mon ami once again.


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents, nice to see so much action here this morning. Winter has returned to the west, but that won't keep me from my appointed rounds today.

I had my three month check up at the saw bones yesterday and he informs me I have an infection in a cyst that has been plaguing me for some time now. I won't tell you where it is, but it does make it uncomfortable to sit if you get my drift.

He game me some antibiotics that I swear were made for horses by their size. I have to use my pill cutter to half them so I can even swallow the darn things. I have to take them every 12 hours for the next 10 days. Add them to my regular heart meds and I am now sucking back over a dozen pills a day. I could open my own drug store with the three month supply I picked up yesterday at a cost of over $600. Blue Cross comes to the rescue to cover 75% of that though.

I still have one account to collect today as the chap was not in the store yesterday.

Oh, forgot to mention the old two thirds left of my ticker and the blood pressure are doing fine, but they're gonna poke me again next week to check on the cholesterol.


----------



## rgray

Good to hear that you got a relatively good report, SINC.

As for cutting pills, be careful. There are a number of reports in the neurotoxicology literature about ODs caused by cutting time-release pills. Doing so breaks the coating that controls the release and the full dose is dumped into the system immediately to no good effect. Works OK for regular pills but don't do it on time-release stuff.

Marc. My friends call me Bob, professionally I go by Robert. My reluctance comes from having picked up an internet stalker  (won't go into detail) many years ago when listservers were used before forum software evolved. Managed to surpress the problem but never actually nailed the individual. Caused grief I don't care to repeat. But then I suppose I have left enough clues around ehMac.... so what the heck..


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear about your pills, but it is good news about your heart.


----------



## Dr.G.

rg, we already have a Bob (Bolor), so if you don't want to be called Robert, maybe rg would be fine. It's up to you.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the tip on pill cutting Bob, but my wife is an RN and she keeps pretty close tabs on what I do pill wise. The horse pills are just penicillin so not time released, but why do they have to make them the size of a small egg? I also have to cut 50 mg Atenolol pills in half as my dose is 25 mg daily. I asked the pharmacy to do this, but they refused citing no one can exactly halve a pill and they would not be responsible for my dosage. So, I bought a cutter and do them myself, seven at a time for a two week supply in my pill dispenser box.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> rg, we already have a Bob (Bolor), so if you don't want to be called Robert, maybe rg would be fine. It's up to you.


Let's go with the 'rg' - fewer keystrokes


----------



## Dr.G.

rg is is, rg. This is why my students use Dr.G. Much shorter than my real last name.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, your pills remind me of a joke. Guy goes to the doctor, doctor gives him a prescription, guy goes back to the doctor after taking all the pills, and says "for all the good those pills did me I might as well have....................my ........"

Are you sure you read all the instructions? I know Ann is a nurse, but still......

Thanks for the cinnamon roll this morning. I needed a lift. 

Have a good day everyone, 
Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, it clearly says orally on the bottle, "butt" one never knows for sure.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.

Guy, I'm just going to grab a cinnamon bun and get running. Busy day ahead.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Happy to see it is Friday and that we are entering a long weekend here in Ontario.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret, Sonal and Steve. No one is going anywhere without a good brunch/lunch. Now, sit down and eat something NOW.


----------



## danalicious

Morning all! It's a fine day here in the lower mainland - the sun is greeting us once more!
I have a little love affair with BC right now - we moved here in August from Calgary and after overcoming the claustrophobia (lots of big trees vs wide open prairie) I have embraced the province.
Yesterday, the sky was so clear I could see the islands on my drive into the city!

What's for breakfast? I am feeling the need for some fresh fruit this morning.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Margaret, Sonal and Steve. No one is going anywhere without a good brunch/lunch. Now, sit down and eat something NOW.


<whisper>I think the snow is getting to him</whisper>

OK, Marc, I'm having a bowl of chicken soup - freshly made this morning. The usual "breakfast" fare disagrees with my innards, so I make soup instead. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Dana. You may have whatever you want for breakfast. We aim to please at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, freshly made chicken soup coming up. No one should start the day with just a bun and some coffee for breakfast. I just got back from a couple of hours of snow shoveling. Ask me if the snow is getting to me when I am still shoveling snow in mid May.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, freshly made chicken soup coming up. No one should start the day with just a bun and some coffee for breakfast.


Marc, I often have soup and toast for breakfast, especially when there is a cup left over from the day before. It makes a very pleasant change for breakfast every now and then. (Must be a Saskatchewan thing, eh Margaret?)


----------



## Dr.G.

I always liked to sample the soup my grandmother would make in the morning ............ which was being made for us for lunch.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Marc, I often have soup and toast for breakfast, especially when there is a cup left over from the day before. It makes a very pleasant change for breakfast every now and then. (Must be a Saskatchewan thing, eh Margaret?)


Mother was the necessity of invention (or something like that) We always had soup on the stove and Mom could make a pot of really delicious soup out of next to nothing!

Now, I make soup especially for breakfast. I would love to be able to eat toast, but alas, bread is one of the things that troubles me the most.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh rye bread with Hellman's Mayo was always a favorite of mine to go along with the soup.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Still eating*

Thanks so much for the breakfast people. I'm still eating!

Don, I'm so sorry to hear about the pharmacy you have to take every day. I am also using meds for my bp. I keep wondering if getting rid of my kids will lower it....but I don't think so. I was toxemic in my last pregnancy and it caused my bp to remain elevated. I also take meds for my chronic pain due to two mvas. There are days I think I should just go to the pharmacy and stand there with my mouth open while they use a funnel to medicate me. 

As for soup in the morning, it's not just a Sask thing but the Chinese have for years, been eating something they call 'jook' in the mornings. Translated, the name for this type of soup is called 'rice gruel' which conjures up the image of 1700 English orphanages. 

How's everyone doing this afternoon? Dr. G, how are your little doxies?
Vicki


----------



## MLeh

danalicious said:


> Morning all! It's a fine day here in the lower mainland - the sun is greeting us once more!
> I have a little love affair with BC right now - we moved here in August from Calgary and after overcoming the claustrophobia (lots of big trees vs wide open prairie) I have embraced the province.
> Yesterday, the sky was so clear I could see the islands on my drive into the city!
> 
> What's for breakfast? I am feeling the need for some fresh fruit this morning.


Shhh. If everyone finds out what westcoast winters are really like, they'll all want to move here. Now, Dana, complain about the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, the doxies are all asleep on our bed. While I was outside trying to clear away the snow and slush from our driveway, they were out back playing. So, I took a hot shower and they sacked out on the bed. I am out of the shower, working online, and they are still sacked out on the bed.


----------



## medic03

Afternoon everyone, phew busy day today. I prepped everything for our Valentine's dinner tomorrow. I made a lemon sauce for the scallops, then marinated a rack of lamb (which I frenched by myself ), started the mushroom risotto and made a pavlova for dessert. Now I need a nap :heybaby:

Hope you all have a frisky Valentine's day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. That sounds like quite the meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*May I come over?*

Hi Treena:
May I come over for dinner as well? I can sit in a corner somewhere and dine on your sumptuous feast of scallops and lamb? Wow, who is the lucky person receiving this?

Good nite all and paix mon ami-Dr.G
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light brunch to go along with our freshly made tea and coffee awaits you when you awaken. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I have been awake for some time working on you-know-what. A very chilly day here in Alberta as winter has returned.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. My wife would actually want your very cold and very sunny weather. I think I will pass. I don't mind shoveling up to 6 inches of snow and would take that over your extreme colds. Still, she was born and raised in Calgary/Edmonton.

How is your condition this morning?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc. Good morning Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. And how are you feeling this morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal. 

Marc, we have no sun. It is a dreary and overcast day with light snow.


----------



## Sonal

Tired this morning, Marc. I've rearranged my bedroom, and it seems that I'm not used to it yet.

It's unseasonably warm here as well, but kind of a bright grey out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Careful not to bump into anything tonight, Sonal.


----------



## Sonal

As long as I don't mistakenly step on a cat, I think I'll be fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, luckily you don't have a pack of doxies roaming about at night.


----------



## Sonal

A pack of doxies wouldn't fit in this place... how many doxies are in a pack, anyway?


----------



## Dr.G.

Five doxies make up a normal hunting pack ............ but seven make up a killing machine. Or, try walking up our stairs past the Doxie Gauntlet.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Please keep on*

Hi All and good afternoon!

I love that doxie gauntlet Dr. G!! Please everyone, keep up the banter. I am nursing a very, very broken heart right now and I think that Shagri-La may be part of the cure. So keep posting, I'll go to mybirdie, but most of all, I'll look for the warm exchanges between Shang Members.

Happy Valentine's Day to all and everyone's doxies, dogs, and cats.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Hope the balance of your day is better Vicki.

The publisher of Fort McMurray Today is in town and we are meeting at the local for a "few".

We usually wind up tossing a few green ones at the video lottery machines, so who knows, we may strike it rich playing partners. I was lucky last week and stuck in a $20 and won $1,000 at KENO.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good Luck!*

Hi Don:
Thanks for the well wishes. I rather suspect that this break is going to take a while to mend but it might be less painful knowing that your luck brings you a huge investment return. $20 that yields $1000 is amazing!! I hope you win that plus more then take your lovely wife out for Valentine's dinner. Go get 'em Don!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CBC.ca --

"Rural Alberta dodged impact with Russian space debris, according to the province's emergency officials.

The North American Aerospace Defence Command was tracking the debris, estimated to be about the size of a school bus, after 10 a.m. local time on Friday.

At first the debris was set to fall in Calgary, but officials later determined it would strike near Kneehill or Wheatland County, about 100 kilometers east of Calgary.

Norad alerted officials in Ottawa, who in turn got in touch with emergency officials in Alberta.

Colin Lloyd, executive director of the Alberta Emergency Management Agency, said they set up an emergency command centre and alerted the premier.

Lloyd said a public warning notice was about to be sent out at 10:46 a.m.

"As one of our staff was about to press the button to launch the message that would go out to members of the public alerting them of the event, we received notification from the government operations centre in Ottawa that in fact the debris had … sheared off [in] the atmosphere and was now actually in the Atlantic Ocean."

It landed just outside of St. John's harbor, a few kilometers from where I am sittig (or so I am told). We were never notified. Talk about "dodging a bullet" ...............


----------



## Dreambird

Ditto here... 

Marc... I just heard fleetingly about the "space junk". Imagine I'll catch it on the news tonight... scary stuff! :yikes:




SINC said:


> Marc, we have no sun. It is a dreary and overcast day with light snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Please everyone, keep up the banter. I am nursing a very, very broken heart right now and I think that Shagri-La may be part of the cure. So keep posting ...." Sorry to hear you are down today, Vicki.


----------



## Dreambird

Marc... would you please look at something for me and tell me I need not worry?

I had a Doberman... breeders went nuts and the breed ended up with big problems which I hear are only now starting to improve... this is what my Vet who is very astute on these things tells me.

I now worry for Toy Manchester Terriers... I love the breed very much and very much would have liked another after Spencer passed on, however "things" have been happening in the breed that stopped me... No. 1 was the outrageous prices some are asking... I just couldn't. Other things... co-owenership, yada, yada. I started looking at MinPins and Fidget was there at the right time and I love him.

I looked at this year's Westminster Kennel Club show results and I must say I am relieved to see that this year the winner of the Toy Man breed was NOT a Saint Lazar dog/bitch. 

Please have a look at their site... they claim to have THE BEST Toy Man's on Planet Earth, doesn't take long to figure out they are arrogant to the extreme, and very religious/Republican to the point of idiocy... these are however just "personal traits" that do nothing to endear me to them and not my main point of discussion... it's worth a skim down their page though.

New Page 1

What really really bothers me is the "planned breeding" they believe in... to quote:



> The reason I can divulge this without fear of "being beat", is that every other Manchester kennel in the U.S., and many around the world, have a "hodgepodge" gene pool (See addendum below 8-2-06). I don't know of one that has the quality "line breed" genetics that Saint Lazar enjoys. If you want to see the "correct" definition of line breeding, and/or you want to know something about it, go to this site *Brackett article* for a text version of "Planned Breeding". This is not for the "faint hearted" but for only those who are truly interested in the improvement of their breed. Some of those currently showing Manchesters will need someone to explain it to them, Mr. Brackett uses a lot of "big" words. I also challenge you to do a "Google" search on "Lloyd C. Brackett planned breeding" and just see how many successful breeders utilize Mr. Brackett's princples.


"not for the faint of heart"???

So I read... the link in bold there... hard to link to because their "frames" it's on the left side of the page. When the guy made a case for inbreeding as a part of linebreeding... yeah, I got faint... and afraid for a very special to me breed of dog.

I hope you all don't mind me post this here... I just would like Marc to look at it and give me his wise opinion. Is there someone one can complain to about these things before harm is done, or is it self policing? It wasn't with Dobermans. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I shall pass it on to my wife for her opinion. I see the point about "not for the faint of heart", in that inbreeding may be problematic. We line breed but never even half brothers and sisters. I shall let you know what my wife thinks of these people. 

I went to the University of Georgia in Athens, GA, which is just north of their community.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, one thing my wife always tells people who ask about breeders is to look for their AKC or CKC registrations. Check out the AKC website to see if they are registered breeders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I am forwarding the website to my wife. She suggested looking at this first while she evaluates that site.

Dogs in Canada BREEDERS


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Marc... 

Yes, they are AKC registered... after much snooping I found the list of Toy Man's entered in this year's show and Ch Saint Lazar's Charley Baltimore was ABSENT

Oddly also ABSENT was one of the invitees Ch Fwaggles Tap Man At Burmack whose sire was a Saint Lazar dog.

Ch Burmack's Rosie V Evrmor who is the daughter of the absent invitee won the best of breed.

Methinks there is a lot of politics going on there...


----------



## Dr.G.

Politics is the name of the game when it comes to showing dogs.

Check out HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS for a non-political kennel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, my wife suggests these websites ...............

Fwaggle Toy Manchester Terriers

CMTC Home


----------



## Dreambird

Marc... I have come to know this about you... when it comes to politics of any sort you are blessed with a very level and calm head, unlike myself... sometimes... 

I have your site bookmarked... I must say though when it comes to the matter of dogs... anyone who allows their dogs to lie up and down the stairs... :yikes: is either suicidal... or has learned to work around it. If it were me... I'd learn to work around it... so there you have it... :lmao:

My ex... with whom I'm still pretty good friends... came over one day and peered at Fidget lying in front of the heating outlet... OK the "leopard thingy" he understood... it was a doggy bed gift from "aunty Wendy" but he flipped over the repurposed satin nightie of mine I let him have. I'm not using it any more so???
What's the problem? Clearly he doesn't get "it"! Seriously though my pets have all lived lives of luxury... even Sonja the Doberman who didn't care for sleeping on the bed... had her own cushy chair... 

My Spencer was a Salutaire Toy Manchester Terrier... full registered name... Salutaire Spencer For Hire. He was never shown, he was a big boy... over the standard 12lbs. 

Not over weight, just bigger than the standard allowed... the kennel was concerned that he should find a good pet home... I like to think he did!



Dr.G. said:


> Politics is the name of the game when it comes to showing dogs.
> 
> Check out HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS for a non-political kennel.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I must say though when it comes to the matter of dogs... anyone who allows their dogs to lie up and down the stairs... is either suicidal... or has learned to work around it. If it were me... I'd learn to work around it... so there you have it... " Diane, they protect us .............. no one other than my wife, my son and yours truly may venture upstairs. One of them is always on the alert .............. even when they look as if they are sleeping. They will laugh at you if you approach ................... and then they attack.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Top of the morning all,
Just got back from traveling the world looking for my yearly supply of the finest coffee beans. If you would be a little patient I should have the first pot brewed by 4:45 this morning.
We have sunday morning breakfast brunch on t'ill 2pm, so take your time and enjoy. We will be featuring an omelette bar as well as wild smoked sockeye salmon eggs benedict with herb seasoned pan fried potatoes. If you have not tried these yet, you don't know what you are missing.
Well I must be off I will be in Barrhead for the day today. So hope fully will talk to you tonight.
Have a great day and hope you all had a good valentine's day. I did.


----------



## rgray

Mornin' SB, thanx for thr coffee. Morning all. Daytona 500 day today. Brunch ends just before broadcast time!! What with "Family" day tomorrow it is a three 'special' day weekend!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the coffee. I need to have something to eat before your 2PM brunch, so I am making a light breakfast for any and all who need a bit to eat before your fine fare. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert. Is Family Day an ON holiday?


----------



## rgray

Yes it is - a newfangled invention. It is not federal tho' so my son in Ottawa says fed workers call it "find a babysitter day"..


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, we are one of the last places on Earth that has Victoria Day off as a provincial holiday for everyone. We also get off St.Patrick's Day and Orangeman's Day, but those are usually for unionized workers. Memorial's faculty does not get these days off, and our students complain. We only recently were given Canadian Thanksgiving off as a holiday.


----------



## winwintoo

Saskatchewan has this holiday too. It was originally a unionized workers day and recently got written into the books for everyone. According to this chart, there is another day call "floating holiday" that's been added since I quit the daily grind. It seems to float along between Canada Day and Saskatchewan Day to give workers a 4 day weekend at one or the other.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. It's nice to see the rest of the provinces catching up to Alberta who "invented" the Family Day holiday about 20 years back in the days of the Getty government.

Margaret, thanks for the story you e-mailed. I used it this morning on mybirdie.ca.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, take away the "floating holiday", "Family Day" and "SK day", and that is all I get here at MUN as a professor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall be checking out mybirdie.ca after I go outside and shovel this morning's snow and then come back inside to warm up with some coffee.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

I'm fine thanks Marc. And the penicillin seems to be working on my infection too.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news, Don. Stay healthy.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning all. It's nice to see the rest of the provinces catching up to Alberta who "invented" the Family Day holiday about 20 years back in the days of the Getty government.
> 
> Margaret, thanks for the story you e-mailed. I used it this morning on mybirdie.ca.


You're welcome Don. The preparation that goes into such a move is fascinating. The load must be designed to accommodate every change in the road - curves, hills and valleys. 

I'm off to sort old family pictures today. Yesterday we were able to sort some of my late Mother's belongings and time (and emotions) ran out before we got to the picture albums. It will be a 5 doxie day I think. I will need their comfort when it's finally done.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

No rest for the wicked tomorrow in BC either. I've always called the February holiday in Alberta 'Getty Day', myself, but I guess not too many people outside the province will know the history of the moniker. (It's not a compliment to Don Getty.) But it'll be a nice day to get caught up on paperwork and just deal with BC clients. Dealing internationally I sometimes get phone calls on Canadian holidays. (I got a phone call from California on July 1st and, knowing who it was from call display, and knowing that he had a sense of humour, picked up the phone and said "Happy Canada Day. Yes, today is a holiday in Canada. Now, if you'd like to come into work on July 4th, I'll talk to you now. Otherwise, please call back tomorrow." The only response I got was a click on the other end. He called back the next day.)

Margaret: sorting through stuff can be emotionally draining. Hope it goes well. 

My grandmother saved us all the problems of sorting through photos - she had albums for all of her grandchildren, and would put copies of photos in each one. When she passed away, each of us grandkids got our albums, and my mother got the 'main' one. (She'd also put pieces of masking tape on the bottom of everything in the house, with the name of the intended recipient on the bottom. That didn't work out quite so well, as one of my cousins suddenly apparently developed a deep emotional attachment to every single item in the house and wailed loudly every time someone picked up a teacup or a picture. That was not a fun day. We eventually just gave up and let her have the bulk of the stuff - some of the greatgrandkids got nothing even though their names were on things. The cousin had a garage sale two weeks later and sold most of it without letting any of our side of the family know. No one on our side of the family has spoken to her since. Gotta love family, eh?)


----------



## Dr.G.

"It will be a 5 doxie day I think. I will need their comfort when it's finally done." Margaret, they are then when you want them for comfort.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> they are then when you want them for comfort.


..or comfort food


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, too much dog ............. not enough roll.


----------



## rgray

winwintoo said:


> .......... belongings and time (and emotions) ran out before we got to the picture albums.


I wish you strength for this activity... I was left to clean out my Mum&Dad's place when they passed away. I had to make all the who-gets-what, what-gets-tossed decisions myself. Although family didn't help much, they didn't question my actions either which was something of a plus. By time I had done all the belongings I had no spirit left for the pictures - off loaded that onto my brother. It is a task fraught with weird kinds of stresses. Has taken me years to (not yet fully) recover....

Be strong, be well....

rg


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess I was lucky in that undertaking. When my mom died, I was the only one in the family. All I had to do was to decide what I wanted to keep and what I wanted to donate to charities. Most went to various charities.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> I guess I was lucky in that undertaking. When my mom died, I was the only one in the family. All I had to do was to decide what I wanted to keep and what I wanted to donate to charities. Most went to various charities.


I found charities didn't want the stuff anyway. Then there was all the dealing with bills and correspondents I didn't know and all sorts. There is very little help or sensitivity for this considering everyone gets there sooner or later. 

My dad donated to political parties and one of them (<cough> NDP </cough>) when informed sent their next pleading page to my dad's address addressed to Mr. *.*. Gray-Deceased as if it was a hyphenated name!!!! On a positive note the catharsis of teeing off on them over the phone felt good!

Charities in fact are the worst parasites. No matter how many times I tried to notify them they persist in sending their pleading crap - to this day about 5 years on the tenant in M&D's condo, which we kept, still gets charitable requests addressed to my dad!!!!

On the plus side, hats off to Cogeco, who were not only amiably sympathetic but also ate the last bill.


----------



## ciaochiao

*hello All*

Hi All:
I'm still in 'depressed mode' today but read about Magaret's plight. Margaret, bring someone who you trust, who isn't a relative, to heop you out I am an only child and both parents passed when I was 21 and 26. No relatives, cousins, aunts, uncles, etc. I had to clear out my parents house by myself. Aside from losing about 20 pounds, a very, very good friend of mine came and did the preliminary 'junk' for me. If you need any moral support right now, just call my name and I'll be there fo you ok?

Take care and no more snow for Dr. G! He's had enough. I like my roll with a tiny doxie pls.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, the charaties in NYC were great. They came up and took most of the furniture that I did not want to ship back to St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Take care and no more snow for Dr. G! He's had enough." Thanks for the thought, Vicki, but May 24th is usually the last day for snow here in St.John's. We have had about 6 inches so far today, which puts us over the 7 foot mark, which is about half of what we normally have by mid-Feb. 

"I like my roll with a tiny doxie pls." A wise choice.


----------



## ciaochiao

*tiny doxie*

I wish I had a tiny doxie right now. He would sure do the trick in the hugs department.
Vicki


----------



## Sitting Bull

Sorry Marc,
I should of highlighted the on t'ill 2pm. No wonder nobody showed up I have been waiting all morning to see you guys. I have been eating all the food since this morning. can't throw anything out you know.


----------



## Sitting Bull

off to barrhead for the day. A romantic dinner.Say no more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, here is Toots, the doxie pup who loved to be hugged. Her sister, Gracie, feel asleep in your arms when held close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Paix, Guy. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Why is it that the least emotionally stable member of any family appoints herself guardian of all the stuff.

About a year before Mom passed away, she moved to a nursing home and her apartment had to be cleaned out. Mom's decision on the distribution of all her "stuff" was to call 1-800-GOT-JUNK. My niece and sister wouldn't hear of throwing away anything of Mom's and ever since it's been a push-pull struggle for the rest of us to see what's there and convince them to dispose of the stuff or let us have it. 

Today, I escaped with my skin (but not my delicate ears) intact and all the photo albums. I think it went rather well. The fighting didn't start until after the pizza was eaten 

But it's not over yet, there's another load of junk at my sister's house that needs to be gone through. Hopefully before that task is scheduled, I'll be six feet under myself 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your situation, Margaret. All I can offer is some herbal tea ............ and a doxie or two. Hang in there. As Lincoln would say, "And this too shall come to pass."


----------



## SINC

Why can't adults grow up and learn to share an estate?

If the relative did not make a specific list of who gets what, just number everything, draw lots and settle it with honour.

Sheesh.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Don. That sounds reasonable.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Why can't adults grow up and learn to share an estate?
> 
> If the relative did not make a specific list of who gets what, just number everything, draw lots and settle it with honour.
> 
> Sheesh.


sigh. 

Unfortunately, for some people, the "anger" stage of grief lasts a really long time.

I'm ok. I have made my wishes known and I'm ready to move on.

I made some apple brown betty if anyone wants any. A nice cup of hot chocolate will go nicely with it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, thanks for the apple brown betty and the cup of hot chocolate. A great way to face taking the monsters outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

The freezing drizzle gave way to hail and now it is snow once again. I shall try to take the doxies outside and let them warm up by the woodstove before putting them to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee have just been brewed, and I have made a special Family Day/Presidents Day breakfast for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all. It's a great day for the race.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, the human race is alive and well. How are you this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, way back when you suggested a MacBook rather than a MacMini. I can't seem to find when the next possible changes to the MacBook might take place. Any thoughts on this matter? You know that all I really care about is iPhoto and iMovie and iDVD.


----------



## SINC

Marc, the MacBook unibodies with upgraded processors and video cards have just come out. I doubt there will be any significant change in the next couple of years.


----------



## winwintoo

MacRumors Time Ordered Buyers Guide

Good morning. I'm up to my eyeballs in pictures this morning. I want to get these pictures on their way to their new homes as soon as possible.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, great minds think alike. I was looking at this site 20 minutes ago. 

Good luck with your pictures.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.

AppleCare on my G4 iBook runs out this year... I should be looking at a new laptop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. My iBook seems a bit over the hill as well. It does not have a DVD burner, which I now want.


----------



## Sonal

A few months ago, I tried burning a CD for the first time on this thing.... that's when I discovered that my CD drive was not working. I can't remember if I have a DVD burner on this or not, but I suspect not.

I am considering getting the MacBook Air, since I carry my laptop around a lot. However, since I got a new laptop backpack, I'm not sure if it's as critical for me--with the weight being distributed across both shoulders, the heavier laptop won't do as much damage.


----------



## Dr.G.

My iBook is heavy, so weight is not an issue. As well, I won't be going far with this laptop. I considered the MacMini, but Don suggested that for the things that I want to do with iLife 09, a MacBook might be better. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
We have been enjoying the sunshine for a few days now with night time lows of -22 to day time highs of -7 or so. We are about to lose that over the next few days and will be back into daily snow falls. We had two days last week of above zero weather but all that did was make our snow banks harder after the temps fell again.

Sonal, I think you would really prefer the Macbook over the Air ... more power and faster processing. At least I would. Actually, if I really needed a laptop, I would go for the Macbook Pro (base model).
Now-a-days, the iMac has come into its own and is a powerful machine (if a person didn't need a laptop). More bang for the buck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Light snow falling here and we might get a bit of sunshine tomorrow .......... which is the calm before the storm ............ 20-45cm of snow is forecast for Wed., all depending upon the winds and the jet stream. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I was thinking about a MacMini because I already have a great Samsung monitor. However, Don said that the new MacBooks were far more powerful than the MacMini. I would love a 24inch iMac, but I don't need another desktop. Still, if I can use my monitor with the new MacBook (I am still ignorant about this new Display Port cable), then maybe this is the route to go, at least for me.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon all... 

Bright blue sky here today but still too snappin' cold by my likes... -5ºC

Marc... I just keep looking back at all those doxies lined up and down the stairs and laughing my head off... you know they DO fit just perfectly however to make sure that "allowed" people get safe passage... :lmao:

The bottom one in this pic... he's laughing... isn't he? :yikes:
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-4066.html#post787811

Best wishes to Margaret with your task and Vicki, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm just stopping for coffee. Phase II of the project is complete and I'm now well into phase III. Phase I was the rough sort yesterday. Phase II was reviewing the rough sort to make sure there are no orphans and putting all the pictures into small (WalMart $1.96) albums so the pictures don't get mixed up again. Phase III is scanning. Phase IV will be an attempt to introduce some order and add identification where necessary. Phase V will be the mailing.

I learned in Project Management School that any project worth doing should have at least 5 phases - and that's all I remember from that long-ago class 

From here on, the project will fly and I hope to be finished today.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thanks*

Hi Diane:
Thanks for the well wishes. And thanks Dr. G, for the puppy hug. I hope I feel better soon as well. I haven't gone through something like this for about 10 years. It's a horrid feeling, which I likely why I avoided it for 10 years 

My kids are all out skating today. I can't understand that but I'm not a kid and never did like skating. I have zero balance. So, I'm sitting here pondering my life and wow, is there ever a lot to ponder!

Doxie hugs to all.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Yes, Jack is laughing. He is a happy dog. We call him "Cool Hand Jack". His portrait is in the National Gallery in Ottawa, and he was voted "CDOC" when he was younger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, sounds as if you could use a fresh pot of herbal tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, doxies are great lap dogs and either give or receive hugs to the utmost.


----------



## Dreambird

Wow, Marc... that is an impressive portrait! Who took it? and excuse my ignorance but what is CDOC?


----------



## Sonal

Bob, you are probably right about the MacBook... just the way my right shoulder gets sore from lugging so much stuff around (work papers, laptop, purse overloaded with work stuff) the MacBook Air is tempting. (I think I average close to 10 lbs of stuff.)

Still, this new backpack seems like it will solve those problems more than an overpriced-but-light laptop. (I have been stubbornly holding out and getting a backpack for some time in the hopes of finding something that was not too expensive and still looked very professional--every now and then, I need to be taken seriously.)


----------



## Dr.G.

I took the original picture and someone here in ehMacLand put on the shades. CDOC is Cool Doxie on Campus, similar to BMOC, Big Man on Campus.

Bridget is a pup from the second litter.

Here is a closeup of Jack (aka Fuzz as a pup), and one with his sister trying to steal one of Rootie's toys.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Need my own*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, doxies are great lap dogs and either give or receive hugs to the utmost.


Hi Everyone:
Thanks for the info Dr. G, I could really use a doxie now. My shih tzus are strange puppies. One only likes to sleep and eat, the other is very affectionate but she drives me nuts: I don't like being licked to death and that's what Sushi does-licks everyone to death. I need to find a good pic of her as well so that everyone in the Shang can see my youngest 'kids'. Please keep sending along the puppy pics Dr. G. They take my mind off of things if even for a brief moment. I have never really known any doxies. A family in my old condo had one and she was a good dog. Never noisy, never annoying, never overly-excited. She wasn't a long-haired though, and I think the hairy doxies are so cute. I haven't seen many in Toronto. 

As for a MBA or MB, my eldest had the chance to acquire a MBA but turned it down because of its lack of features. No optical, fw,or multi usb ports. The hds are really small and it really is only useful for surfing and some word processing. The MacBook is of course, better but again, apple decided to take out the fw port. Apparently, the new MBPs are going to have fw 800 instead of 400, I'm not sure about this but I am certain about the fw on the MBs. And having transferred video files plus backing up via timemachine, I refuse to use usb for these things again. I'm still using pb g4s. I really like the g4 platform but a lot of people love the intel power. Which iBook do you have Sonal? My younest is using a 12" 1.33 iBook with 768 Ram. He doesn't have any real apps on it but boy, does that thing run fast! I couldn't believe it. Everyone else's laptops have multi-apps and they run much slower than the iBook.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Rubic's*

Hi Dr. G:
That rubic's doxie is adorable! Is it real or is it a cgi? Either way, it's priceless. Thanks!
Vicki


----------



## MLeh

Sonal said:


> Bob, you are probably right about the MacBook... just the way my right shoulder gets sore from lugging so much stuff around (work papers, laptop, purse overloaded with work stuff) the MacBook Air is tempting. (I think I average close to 10 lbs of stuff.)
> 
> Still, this new backpack seems like it will solve those problems more than an overpriced-but-light laptop. (I have been stubbornly holding out and getting a backpack for some time in the hopes of finding something that was not too expensive and still looked very professional--every now and then, I need to be taken seriously.)


Sonal: I use a briefcase with wheels and a telescoping handle. Light enough to carry it like a regular briefcase when necessary (the handle hides away nicely), but really saves the back on long hauls. Nobody dares to not take me seriously.  Only drawback is the wheels don't do well in the snow.

But I hope the backpack works out for you.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Sonal: I use a briefcase with wheels and a telescoping handle. Light enough to carry it like a regular briefcase when necessary (the handle hides away nicely), but really saves the back on long hauls*. Nobody dares to not take me seriously*.  Only drawback is the wheels don't do well in the snow.
> 
> But I hope the backpack works out for you.


I've met Elaine and if anyone is frightened by her, it must be the briefcase on wheels 

I've packed it in for the night. I think I've got most of the scanning done, but all the pictures were looking the same so I decided to quit until tomorrow.

A new episode of House on tonight, so I'll be kicking back and watching that.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> The hds are really small and it really is only useful for surfing and some word processing.


IMHO you should remove the word "only" from that sentence. My MBA has become my only machine. It does everything. I use it for all the usual stuff but it also works fine for preparing manuscripts for publication and complex analysis of a 648 subjects by 10,000 variable data set with SPSS. I use it to rip and edit video and prepare graphics for lectures, preparations of 3 hour Keynote presentations and the actual presentation of the lectures. It is a complete office/lab/studio in 3 pounds. I can work anywhere with it. The external optical works well and I don't have to carry it around. Indeed transfer speeds - USB2 and Airport N - are a bit slow for a full backup but are perfectly adequate for incremental TimeMachine and SuperDuper! work. After a years use, the HD still has 25 gig free space - I just don't need to carry everything around on the working machine - a couple of big externals take care of that. I could go on and on. 

My point is YMMV....


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hmm*

Hi rg:
I will remove the word 'only' since you have indicated that the MBA is versatile as well as beautiful. I would still hesitate to do any huge graphics files on it and I honestly do find the hd very small. I looked at buying one for my eldest who is in university but he pointed out many of the same things I did in my post. I also spoke to a few MBA users and they were actually selling to purchase the MBP and in one case, a MB. I tend to do back ups all the time in case one of my systems goes on the fritz, then I can just re-clone the back up onto the internal. Don't you miss the fw option? As for n wireless, I've never tried that. Is that built in to the MBA or do you have to purchase the components separately?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Never noisy, never annoying, never overly-excited. " Are you sure they were doxies, Vicki?


----------



## Dr.G.

"That rubic's doxie is adorable! Is it real or is it a cgi?" Yes, computer generated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Margaret. Like the "House" show as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nite nite*

Nite, nite Dr. G. Give a kiss to the den 'o doxies and their mom!
Vicki


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> Hi rg:
> I will remove the word 'only' since you have indicated that the MBA is versatile as well as beautiful. I would still hesitate to do any huge graphics files on it and I honestly do find the hd very small. I looked at buying one for my eldest who is in university but he pointed out many of the same things I did in my post. I also spoke to a few MBA users and they were actually selling to purchase the MBP and in one case, a MB. I tend to do back ups all the time in case one of my systems goes on the fritz, then I can just re-clone the back up onto the internal. Don't you miss the fw option? As for n wireless, I've never tried that. Is that built in to the MBA or do you have to purchase the components separately?
> Vicki


I would never suggest that an MBA would suit everyone but a lot of the hype about 'deficiencies' that you read around the net was written by people who don't own one. I don't miss firewire, no and yes the N is built in. I back up the users regularly, but I don't clone the drive - I prefer to install a fresh OS if I have problems - over the years I have found that I get more distance, so to speak, between problems that way. I just never saw the point of cloning back an OS that is pretty close to the one that just crashed.. But then that is just me. I keep stuff on the working machine to a minimum and keep my full media library and completed work archives on externals so I'm not bothered by the size of the drive in the MBA. Again, YMMV...


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Apparently, the new MBPs are going to have fw 800 instead of 400, I'm not sure about this but I am certain about the fw on the MBs.
> Vicki


While we are talking MBPs Vicki, my mid 2007 2.2 Ghz model already has the FW 800 port along with FW 400 and of course USB. I can run my Seagate 1 TB external on any one of those options.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Only fw 800*

Hi Don:
My g4s also have both fw ports but what I was told is that the new mb's WON'T have any fw on them. This was straight from a carbon computer guy. I don't like cloning entire systems either but I don't have access to the original install discs for many of my apps. The Ex-took them when he moved to the states. I don't have the $$ to replace the larger graphic apps such as CS and Canvas so I just clone the entire thing back onto the internal. Pain in the butt and I wish I knew how to make a back up of my apps alone but alas, I'm an idiot with those types of tasks.

I also heard, mind you, it's only hearsay, that the mbp will ONLY have the fw 800 and not 400. I honestly don't know why Apple decided to eliminate the fw400 on the mb. Oh well, I've got both for now and that's enough for me.
Vicki


----------



## Sonal

Vicki, I have the same iBook as your son. I do a lot of word processing and some data crunching in Excel, so the MacBook Air would work for me... I have a 40 GB hard drive, and I'm not feeling any lack of space. Still, I'm not sure if having less weight is worth the extra dollars. AppleCare doesn't run out until August, so I have some time to think about it.

Elaine, I'm often wandering around sites under renovation... wheels don't always well. The backpack is a tailored chocolate brown leather, so I'm hoping it will work out--my right shoulder does not unlock easily and has become a real challenge for massage therapists... then I promptly put a bunch of weight on it and undo all the good work of massage.

Fortunately, it's not often that I need to be taken seriously.


----------



## winwintoo

It's getting pretty technical in here, you'd think this was a fanboy site or something


----------



## SINC

Naw, we're just chewin' the fat Margaret.


----------



## rgray

Mornin' all. Coffee's on. Tables are tidied. Gotta run to an early meeting. Next two days are s'poed to be snow/rain/ice so a couple of folk have pushed meeting to today.. Today looks good to drive so see you later....
rg


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert. Thanks for the coffee. I shall put on some fresh tea, as well as a fine Tuesday morning breakfast.


----------



## rgray

Meeting one done and dusted (good result too ), so I'm dropping back to grab some of Dr.G's delectables before I blow to the next... Last time I went to this client I was late because I had to stop and wait while a bear sat scratching his/her ass in the middle of the dirt road. I love rural work - you just never know what you're going to run across in the way of fauna and there is an amazing amount of arcane talent hiding out in the woods (clients). 

What's on the menu this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning again, Robert. We shall make anything you want for breakfast.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Morning again, Robert. We shall make anything you want for breakfast.


How's about buttermilk waffles and maple syrup?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Robert.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning, Robert & Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I did mybirdie.ca just after midnight so had a chance to sleep in until 7:30 this morning, a rare luxury for me, but I enjoyed every single wink.


----------



## Cameo

Good day all. Too much to reply to since I was on last so hello is all you get. I did catch up on the reading though, but do wish to say hang in there to Margaret, sounds rough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal, Don, and a special hello to Jeanne. Welcome back.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone!
Thanks for the coffee this morning Robert - much needed!
Did everyone have a nice weekend?
My boys had the day off school yesterday, so we went skating. First time I had been on ice skates in more than 20 years. Guess what? It is not like riding a bike.
:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. I have not been on skate since my son was 4 (he is now a third-year university student). Having been born and raised in an apartment in New York City, ice skating was not part of my childhood paradigm. However, I did love to ride my bike ........... still do.


----------



## danalicious

Good afternoon Marc!
All I can say is thank goodness there were chairs and kiddie frames to hang onto. My 4-year-old was skating circles around me and was yelling at me from across the rink "You can do it mommy!" :lmao:


----------



## winwintoo

Good afternoon, sorting and scanning all done, now on to phase V of the project which is picking up post office boxes, packing the stuff and getting it to my son to mail.

Phase VI is a long nap 

Thank you all for your kind words and support during this project. Family dynamics can really send me over the edge. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, that was the same thing my son kept saying ............... right up until the time he gave me a hockey-style hip check and I went down like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that your task is now complete. Let's celebrate with a mug of herbal tea.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yawnnn!*

Good day all:
I didn't just get up. I've been up since 8 a.m. but unable to motivate my brain into 1st gear. I'm a stick-shift die-hard. I haven't driven an automatic since I was 16. I've actually had a difficult time finding cars that I like, which still have a standard tranny. It's worked to my favor however, when buying since most people hate standards. I picked up a 2001 Saab 93 after my Jeep was stolen for $3500. I think it's the cheapest used car I've ever been able to buy that was in the 'above standard' category. My eldest and I couldn't agree on any car until we looked at the SAAB. I was just so darn happy that he liked it too, I just put the insurance money on the table and said, 'sold'. I've started training the 12 year old because she's taller than I am now and able to reach the clutch. It's going to help them in the long run if they get decent jobs and travel to Europe where car rentals are almost all standards.

Sonal, I also didn't feel the pain of a smaller hd until I began transferring videos from my camera/camcorders. I transferred a 1 hr video from my friend's Canon and it took up 20G of space. I couldn't believe it. But since you do things that are more related to word processing, I'm sure the Air would be fine for you. It is a beautiful machine and it is after all, a Mac so I'm sure the quality is excellent. I would love to purchase an Air since my disability sometimes prevents me from carrying my wallet never mind a laptop. I was looking at the netbooks because I was told they handle OS 10.5 but after a few discussions in the ehmac thread, I think I'll wait on that choice. They are after all, pcs and will behave like pcs. But some people in ehMac are using them with leopard. Good luck and my complete empathy with your shoulder/back. It is so painful and nothing in the world resolves the pain.

Good day to the Doxies Dr. G. How are the little attack packs today?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Vicki. We have been trying to get two of our doxies, Fanny and Casey, to mate for the past hour. After a couple of weeks keeping them apart until the "right moment", which is now here, all they want to do is play. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

Stand aside, it's doggy cupid to the rescue:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. We may need this tomorrow. Nothing happened tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wolves are at the gate ....................

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Don. We may need this tomorrow. Nothing happened tonight.


Well, all I can say is that tomorrow IS hump day Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have fresh tea and coffee, as well as a hot breakfast for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a mess outside. We have had only 20cm of snow fall since midnight, but the winds are gusting at 80km/h, causing drifts up to the doorknobs of my front door and spots with only an inch or two of wet snow in other places in the driveway. Sadly, the snow will be picking up as well as the wind gust, which are just now starting to gust well over 100km/h. Luckily, everything is shut down here in St.John's. We are expecting a bit of freezing rain, which will make the snow drifts even heavier, but it might cut down on the blowing snow. Sadly, it all starts again this evening, with more snow and even stronger winds.

What a day ..................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see by reading your local weather that the winds are less than half of those predicted and snow accumulations are 20 cm over the next three days. While I would not want this weather, it would seem the storm was somewhat less in intensity than feared.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, those forecasts are produced in Halifax. I would like them to come to my front yard to see the amount of snow that has fallen. I dig out a trench for the doxies and by the time I get about 10 feet out, the starting point already has an inch or two of snow. It's the wind that is making life difficult trying to shovel even a spot for the dogs. We shall see.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wish me luck please*

Good Morning All:
Thanks for having the morning libations prepared. I'm awaiting a conference call to conduct a mediation that has been 5 years in the works. I'm not expecting anything positive from it and I'm not usually a pessimist. It's just that I've seen how insurance and my own lawyers behave and to put it in a phrase, I'm not holding my breath. Nonetheless, I hope you all wish me luck if for nothing else, the willpower to refrain from throttling my incompetent legal team for the 5th year in a row!

Better luck in Doxie land Dr. G. Hope Don's cupid does the trick! Where your bug Don? I miss him/her, it, whatever.
Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> Good Morning All:
> Thanks for having the morning libations prepared. I'm awaiting a conference call to conduct a mediation that has been 5 years in the works. I'm not expecting anything positive from it and I'm not usually a pessimist. It's just that I've seen how insurance and my own lawyers behave and to put it in a phrase, I'm not holding my breath. Nonetheless, I hope you all wish me luck if for nothing else, the willpower to refrain from throttling my incompetent legal team for the 5th year in a row!
> 
> Better luck in Doxie land Dr. G. Hope Don's cupid does the trick! Where your bug Don? I miss him/her, it, whatever.
> Vicki


Lawyers and insurance - yikes!! That makes my petty gripes pale in comparison! Come here to scream, but maintain your dignity and composure when meeting with them - if nothing else, they'll wonder what you're up to 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your mediation, Vicki.


----------



## SINC

Morning Margaret.

Vicki, my bug is still right where it always was, in my sig.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret, Don.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone!
Marc, I hope the foul weather passes quickly.
Vicki, good luck with the mediation.
As for me, today I am starting my last year in my 30s...fortunatley for me I still think I am 18! tptptptp


----------



## ciaochiao

*It failed*



Dr.G. said:


> Good luck with your mediation, Vicki.


Thanks Dr. G. It failed just as I knew it would. OK, I'm of to lic two wounds now. I'll be checking in a the Shang. Please keip up the Shang covos. They are an essential part of my day.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

danalicious said:


> As for me, today I am starting my last year in my 30s...fortunatley for me I still think I am 18! tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday, Dana. Be like Jack Benny and stay 39 forever. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear the mediation failed, Vicki.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got in from over an hour with the snow blower and the drifts of snow. The snow has turned to freezing ice pellets, and the winds are picking up force. It was not easy out there and when I finally got back inside my wife gasped when she saw my face. It looked as if I was sunburned, due mainly to the ice being blown at my face. Still, part of the driveway is free of snow and now we wait for the next 25cm to fall by midnight .............. and then the dreaded plows. That will be a chore in and of itself. Such is Life.


----------



## winwintoo

Dang. I was just getting used to saying TMI (too much information) and now it's been updated to "overshare" sigh. (courtesy of CSI - Las Vegas)

I will never catch up. Or maybe I should just stop watching tv. 

Marc, I sure don't envy you the snow shovelling. Don't you e-teach? Couldn't you e-teach from Iqaluit or someplace? I'm sure you could find a place with less snowfall. 

Later, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Yes, I have been teaching all day, off and on, even though MUN is closed. I could be teaching from anywhere, but it would make going to meetings difficult. Sadly, little by little, the winters here in St.John's are grinding down my body. I figure I shall continue to teach here another 4 1/2 more years and then retire. My wife wants us to move to the Wolfville, NS area. I have no problems with that idea. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was out for a second time today with my snow blower. The plows came down our cul de sac and deposited a hip-deep wall of snow/hail/sleet in front of my driveway. My arms ache, but at least we could drive out right now ............. if there was anything place open tonight. 15-25cm are forecast overnight, but it is the roaring winds that are howling outside my window that will make sleep difficult tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Sympathies Marc. We have the baby sister to your storm. We are expecting a total of approx 40 cms over the next three days and 50km winds for tomorrow. Oh well, if we didn't have the weather to complain about we would have to find something else.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. It is the wind that is killing us, causing drifts in places and making a mess all over.

Bolor Special is the treat of the day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Out again trying to shovel enough to keep the front door free of snow, but with the winds blowing in from the northeast, it is a losing battle. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with a fine Thursday breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Marc, I see by the radar you are getting a bit of a break from the worst of that storm. Hope you don't have to shovel too much today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. No snow this morning and afternoon, just strong winds. I shall shovel what I can and let the snow blower have a rest until tomorrow. Good exercise ................. but I still hate Winter and snow.

How are you this morning?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Don and Marc,
Just enjoying a nice cup of coffee. Well hope you all have a nice day. I will be out today looking for opportunities to pick up some summer contracts. So far no luck this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. After yesterday, and what is to come in the next couple of months, you would be able to take a summer vacation all summer and not worry about contracts. Private contractors are being hired by the city and businesses to clear out the parking lots as the city tries to clear up the streets. They go day and night, but then have from early June until just after Remembrance Day off ............. at least this is what a private contractor told me as he was trying to clear out the Churchill Square parking lot.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Marc, Don and Guy.
Thanks for the birthday wishes yesterday. I'm going to grab a hot cup of coffee ti get started this morning. I'll keep to myself about the weather though. I hope you get some respite from winter Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. The respite is today for tonight's storm which goes into Friday. We shall see.


----------



## rgray

G'day, all. I'm leaving a pot of my famous (notorious?) cream leek and potato soup on the stove - help yourself. 

Damn, Marc... Your comment about Churchill Square brings back memories. Used to live in "Rabbittown" up the hill behind what used to be a Gulf selfserve gas station near the big cemetery near the corner of Elizabeth and Edinburgh if memory serves (1974/76).... Huge snows with the town closed to all but ATVs and 4 wheel drives, followed by huge melts with puddles to your knees in the valley between where we lived and MUN.... interspersed with freezing rain days.... 

rg


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Robert. I live on one of the cul de sacs that border Churchill Park. I came to St.John's to teach at MUN way back in 1977. I thought that my first winter here, when we got 11 feet of snow was astronomical. Now, 11 feet is below average. 

What brought you to St.John's???


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, I forgot to thank you for the cream leek and potato soup. A neighbor who is of Irish/Welsh heritage made me some when I cleared out her driveway. I got to like it every winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, Elizabeth Ave. and Edinburgh St. don't meet, but you might be thinking of Empire Ave. That Gulf station is now an Ultramar Station. 

250 Elizabeth Ave., st. john's, NL, Canada - Google Maps


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Robert, Elizabeth Ave. and Edinburgh St. don't meet, but you might be thinking of Empire Ave. That Gulf station is now an Ultramar Station.


Correction: near the corner of Salisbury and Edinburgh just above Empire. 

I was at MUN on a Graduate Scholarship and concurrent Research Fellowship at the Marine Lab. $5700 for the year - a relative fortune for a grad student at the time....


----------



## winwintoo

rgray said:


> G'day, all. I'm leaving a pot of my famous (notorious?) cream leek and potato soup on the stove - help yourself.


Soup!! Thanks, that sounds delicious. Why notorious? Can you share a recipe? Just in general terms, I never follow a recipe anyway, but I'd like to know what you put in it - unless it's a secret 

I'm having a slow day. After all the emotions this past weekend, my body finally decided I needed sleep and didn't wake until the phone rang at 10:30 this morning.

Marc, I can hear that wind in my mind and I'm glad I'm not there. We occasionally have storms like that but most only last a few hours or a day at most so no big deal really. The cold lasts longer, but when it's really cold, there is less wind. When it starts to warm again is when the winds start but even then, it's usually too cold for snow to fall. All in all, I'm glad I live here rather than there.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, that was about a third of what my starting salary was here at MUN back in 1977. You would not recognize the campus now.

Memorial University

Ocean Sciences Centre | Ocean Sciences Centre


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife tells me that is it a different howling than in rural SK.


----------



## rgray

Margaret,

Pretty standard Scots style but I like to use ham stock instead of chicken. Chopped leaks and potato should be fried in bacon dripping if you have it. Also a finely shaved red onion to give it a touch of colour and I tend to be fairly heavy handed on the garlic and black pepper (freash groud) - the pepper gives it a touch of extra 'heat'. I use cream - some say milk but it seems too thin on the palate for my taste besides I don't have a cholesterol problem - if anything it is low! Serve with a good bread and butter  and a nice dark ale like Keith's Red.....

Good for lunch or supper - if supper, chase the lot with a wee dram of peaty, dark single malt....

Enjoy.

rg


----------



## winwintoo

rgray said:


> Margaret,
> 
> Pretty standard Scots style but I like to use ham stock instead of chicken. Chopped leaks and potato should be fried in bacon dripping if you have it. Also a finely shaved red onion to give it a touch of colour and I tend to be fairly heavy handed on the garlic and black pepper (freash groud) - the pepper gives it a touch of extra 'heat'. I use cream - some say milk but it seems too thin on the palate for my taste besides I don't have a cholesterol problem - if anything it is low! Serve with a good bread and butter  and a nice dark ale like Keith's Red.....
> 
> Good for lunch or supper - if supper, chase the lot with a wee dram of peaty, dark single malt....
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> rg


Thanks Robert, I will try that. I mash the potatoes after they've cooked in all my soups - makes it kind of creamy without the cream - my body sees dairy products as an evil intruders and life is not good after consuming (was that over-sharing?)

And I usually saute veggies in bacon grease before adding them to any soup - have I been making this without know it?

Margaret


----------



## rgray

winwintoo said:


> (was that over-sharing


Naw... more of a TMI... 



> I mash the potatoes after they've cooked in all my soups - makes it kind of creamy without the cream


I'm afraid that kind of "creamy" just doesn't cut it for my palate... reminds me too much of the watery instant mashed potatoes we used to get at bush camp ....

Also I enjoy making the most of my low cholesterol...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hi Everyone*

Hi All:
Yummm!! Leeks, cream, soup, patooties!! RG, could you possibly give some measurements of the ingredients? I'm a horrid cook and unlike Margaret, can't 'figure out' volumes of ingredients. It's partly why I'm no longer in research...

Wow Dr. G, you guys really, really pay for your beauty don't you? The winds, snow, storms, and cool summers would be enough to scare most away. At the same time, I've seen pics of your city and it is so very beautiful there. I've always thought about going back to fulfill my lifelong dream-becoming a marine biologist. I opted for medicine just to fulfill my parents dreams but they died before I graduated and I always felt that there was no one to show my degrees to. I always hated medicine as well so, now that I know there's an Ocean Sciences dept. at MUN, there may be a reason for me to brave the weather there for a time. How is the public school system there? that is a mitigating factor for me when I think about where I'd like to move. I've two children who will be in grades 8 and 6 next year. The public ed system here in Toronto is mediocre but not the worst I've seen. Can anyone shed light?

And Don, here I am, trying to access your site again for my lift of the dayS. Cap was done on purpose. I'm extremely depressed and REALLY need the company of your site and the Shang. And yes, I take meds for the depression but some days, it's just all downhill in a negative manner. So....I need Maxine, your pics, and the warmth of the people here. I can't seem to find the pics you published called, 'My last shots' and there was one in particular, a guy stepping off a skyscraper. I laughed so hard at those pics. EVERYONE, go to Don's daily. It's a really great daily read. Good for you Don. I love it. Now, can you figure out why I can't access your site for periods of time each day? 
Vicki


----------



## Bolor

hi all
Spent most of the day cleaning snow. Done for today (done in too) 
I'm getting too old for this.

Marc, our winds cut pretty carvings in the snow. Also packed it hard enough to make igloos. The cars were piled up with a good foot of hard packed snow on the front with only a skim on the back.

Vicki ... it looks as though they have removed Canvas X from the ADC site and I haven't been able to find another one. I'll keep looking though. Maybe you could get by with photoshop elements. It is not as feature laden as the full blown version and a lot cheaper. Version 6 for Mac. Can look at it Here :Adobe - Adobe Photoshop Family. I don't know if this will work for you. You can also try Lightroom but that would be more money. $90 US forElements


----------



## ciaochiao

*Canvas X*

Hi Bob:
Thanks for trying to help me out. I actually have CS3 but am such an idiot, I don't know how to use it. A friend of mine owns the copy and put a copy on my system. I'm grateful but am completely lost. I've seen a few sites that will allow me to download CANVAS for about $40. I think I get a dmg then load it onto my system. The only thing is that I don't know how to check the rate of these sites. In other words, I don't know if they're honest or good or whatnot so I haven't done the purchase yet. Even though $40 isn't that much, I'm not employed right now, have 3 kids and bills coming out of my ears so $40 is a lot for me. If you have an idea as to how I can check the reputations of these site, please forward them to me. I'm always open to learning. Thanks however, for continuing to check CANVAS for me. I've been trying to communicate with someone here in TO who claims to have a copy of Canvas X. I can't seem to pin the guy down for the sale and I'm giving up hope of ever getting hold of the guy. He keeps emailing me with the 'carrot' on the stick but when I try to arrange a meet time, he disappears for weeks. I've been in contact with a few ehMac people about this as well and they aren't answering either. I'm surprised that ACD has removed support for Canvas X since Canvas was originally made for Mac. Strange. Keep me informed of anything you do find out Bob, I'm very appreciative! Hope your weather is no worse than the lousy stuff we're getting 'down here' in TO.
Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> And Don, here I am, trying to access your site again for my lift of the dayS. Cap was done on purpose. I'm extremely depressed and REALLY need the company of your site and the Shang. And yes, I take meds for the depression but some days, it's just all downhill in a negative manner. So....I need Maxine, your pics, and the warmth of the people here. I can't seem to find the pics you published called, 'My last shots' and there was one in particular, a guy stepping off a skyscraper. I laughed so hard at those pics. EVERYONE, go to Don's daily. It's a really great daily read. Good for you Don. I love it. Now, can you figure out why I can't access your site for periods of time each day?
> Vicki


Hi Vicki, I can relate regarding the depression and it's debilitating aspects. I have periods of mind-numbing depression and when I treat them as if I am experiencing a very bad cold or flu, they seem to end more quickly. I've studied this wretched disease every way I can, and in my case at least, I could point to lots of things that might have caused it, but in the end the only way to deal with it is to accept that it's a physical illness no matter what the cause was. Once I wrapped my mind around that concept, the depression lost it's ability to control me. I control it now and I'm winning.

Doxies and the Shang help :clap::clap:

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*thanks margaret*

Hi Margaret:
Thanks so much for the support. As a former scientist, I know that depression 'can' be caused by chemical imbalances and in that manner, is exactly as you've described: a physical illness. The problem is that there is almost zero support out there documenting this fact. And no matter how I try to look at it in a physical manner, the fact remains that no one else 'sees' it and therefore, it's looked upon as a weakness rather than illness. I have 3 kids, one of whom has 'undergrad syndrome'. That means, he knows EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING. And he has given me a bit of a rough time regarding this illness. All my kids have fathers (2 marriage/divorces) who don't contact or communicate with them AT ALL. I never thought that a parent could be so negligent. Ergo, I haven't had a break for over 10 years and it gets very, very tiring. I will try however, to treat my current episode as you've suggested and see if it works for me. That you are winning that battle speaks volumes of your strength. Good for you. I do find that reading and watching humor every day helps defray the concentrated effects of sadness. This crappy weather without sun doesn't help in the least. Where in southern Sask are you? I used to live in Regina. Even though it's horridly cold, at least there was a fair amount of sun that one could look at from the confines of a warm house, In Toronto, there's no sun, no warmth, no beauty. I don't miss Regina but I also won't miss TO when I figure out where I want to move next. I feel like a vagabond sometimes but my kids are young and can handle the change.
Take care and stay warm.
Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Bob:
> Thanks for trying to help me out. I actually have CS3 but am such an idiot, I don't know how to use it. A friend of mine owns the copy and put a copy on my system. I'm grateful but am completely lost. I've seen a few sites that will allow me to download CANVAS for about $40. I think I get a dmg then load it onto my system. The only thing is that I don't know how to check the rate of these sites. In other words, I don't know if they're honest or good or whatnot so I haven't done the purchase yet. Even though $40 isn't that much, I'm not employed right now, have 3 kids and bills coming out of my ears so $40 is a lot for me. If you have an idea as to how I can check the reputations of these site, please forward them to me. I'm always open to learning. Thanks however, for continuing to check CANVAS for me. I've been trying to communicate with someone here in TO who claims to have a copy of Canvas X. I can't seem to pin the guy down for the sale and I'm giving up hope of ever getting hold of the guy. He keeps emailing me with the 'carrot' on the stick but when I try to arrange a meet time, he disappears for weeks. I've been in contact with a few ehMac people about this as well and they aren't answering either. I'm surprised that ACD has removed support for Canvas X since Canvas was originally made for Mac. Strange. Keep me informed of anything you do find out Bob, I'm very appreciative! Hope your weather is no worse than the lousy stuff we're getting 'down here' in TO.
> Vicki


Vicki, depending on what you are interested in doing with CS3 - if it's the PhotoShop component - there is an excellent forum - RetouchPro where you can learn all you ever wanted to from the good folks there. The site is populated with beginners right up to PhotoShop professionals and everyone is so helpful. I went there to learn how to use PhotoShop a few years ago and with their help I got pretty good at it.

Not everyone there uses Macs but there is very little dispute between the two operating systems. Try it, you'll like it.

Margaret


----------



## rgray

Vick,

I have to say that I am more than a little surprised that you say there is little documentation of depression as illness. As written about earlier, I am working on a paper about the relationship between early depression symptoms and smoking and I can tell you that there is in fact an absolute sh!tload of research on depression as physical illness. I could send you a minivan full of papers on the subject but then I am trying to get through it all myself. I suggest you search scholar.google.com on the subject - you'll need a bigger hard drive and a case of printer paper!!!  As for the weather having an effect, Seasonal Affective Disorder (SADS) is a recognised form of depression. There is some evidence to suggest that it results in part from a deficiency of vitamin D, the 'sunshine' vitamin. There are some who think that virtually everyone is deficient. It takes something like 15 minutes of exposure to sunlight to produce 1000 units of D - not coincidentally IMHO, 15 minutes a day of photo-therapy (light box treatment) to demonstrate a measurable improvement in SADS. This may account for why folk feel better on sunny days. Part of the widespread D deficiency is attributable to the current societal fear of sunlight, measurable in sun screen sales and medical 'recommendations' to stay out of the sun. Doctors are not scientists - they are really technicians and artists in a generic sense. They are not trained in understanding and integrating scientific literature. It should go without saying that stress has a role as a precursor of depression.

EDIT: While on the topic of vitamin D, there are other disorders which are beginning to show effect due to fear of sunlight. Osteoporosis is a condition related to vitamin D - D is required to metabolise calcium. Oteoporosis is beginning to become epidemic, MS has been related to vitamin D deficiency..... These may be examples of medicine's failure to integrate scientific findings. 

As for the soup, your question turns out to be a little more difficult. I kind of cook by feel and keep only one recipe: for a shortbread. The rest is just a matter of weaving together whatever is at hand. I make my own broth so consistency varies and "enough" is the usual quantity of each ingredient. However this recipe should get you into the ballpark. Double up on the garlic and pepper and forget the salt and you'll have something that works.

rg


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Good for you Don. I love it. Now, can you figure out why I can't access your site for periods of time each day?
> Vicki


Vicki,

Why not just come to The Shang and click on the link in my signature? Works every time for most people.


----------



## winwintoo

Hey, I just noticed something new. In Don's post above, where he quotes Vicki, there is an arrow beside Vicki's name. If you click that arrow, you are taken back to that original post - cool. It will come in handy during times of political upheaval in some of the other threads when several conversations are going on at once.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, I noticed that arrow right after the recent changes in the board a couple of weeks back. Do you suppose that is ehMax's BIG announcement he's been teasing us about?


----------



## ciaochiao

*You guys are great*

Hi All:
Thank you all so much for your support. This really has been a very, very difficult period of time for me. I hold it together for only three people: my kids. I feel so sorry for them at times because they only have me. I have no relatives at all so it's a pretty small family. My kids have also been enjoying your posts (not all, I don't show them the x-rated ones!) esp of the pics and pup pics. Dr. G's youtube links were amazing for my kids. Especially my daughter as she appears to follow my love for politics. 

Margaret, I'll go to that site. Thanks so much. I feel like such an idiot with photoshop and CS3. The thing I like most about Canvas is that it allows me to combine graphics with word processing and it's been so easy for me to create newsletters, flyers, etc. I wonder how long it will take my moron brain to learn PS? I'll be so happy if I can just get a SMALL handle on the app. I can use it to 'doctor' my lab results (ok, ok rg, I know but so do you! You know how grad students use PS to 'help' their genetic assays-I know you know!). 

Rg, I have looked but in the mainstream of lit, there's very little that isn't CONSTANTLY refuted regarding the physical basis for depression. In addition, one's life experiences vary so vastly that self-diagnoses becomes very touchy. You are very correct about doctors. They SHOULD be scientists. They know so little about anything. I don't speak from cruelty but experience. Both my parents were doctors. One was REALLY a doctor and the other was a surgeon latter turned politician. The one who was REALLY a doctor had a stack of papers beside her in bed all the time. Her greatest complaint was that there wasn't enough time to catch up on recent advances. I admired her greatly. I will go to the sites you've linked and see what there is online. I get very tired of the same notions that depression means a weak mind. The meds handed out also vary in terms of effectiveness. And that is another issue all together. some of the meds I've tried numb my brain so much I think I'm in a constant sleep. Others make me very jumpy. I haven't the money to access Medline consistently so can't always read the current reports regarding meds. It's very frustrating. I've modified the diet to try and include only 'good' stuff with very little sugar or other 'baddies'. The way I've tried to explain depression to my kids is that it's like diabetes: chemical misfiring plus over/under production of chemicals. In addition to that, I try to explain receptors and their malfunctions. They are surprisingly understanding and for that, I'm so grateful. They really are the only thing that keeps me afloat - them and my other two 'CHILDREN' - the puppies. I know it sounds really banal but at times, when I've been SO down, I pick up the fat one (we call him fatty) and just hold him. For whatever reasons, it really helps. That's one of the reasons I love Don's site. It's always laden with tons of animal pics plus humor. Then there's the Shang where I get to view everyone's pets plus Dr. G's adorable doxies. I love looking at his pics. I've started to 'write/build' an album called 'Puppy Love'. It has pics of puppies (of course) but also has some incredible pics of other animals. Don's paper has a load of panda pics that are priceless. 

And RG, I have tons of paper ready for printing. I actually find reading on the internet very difficult. I still like the old print on paper with a spine. If anyone else has material I can read regarding depression and cures, please don't hesitate to forward them to me. I want to be like Margaret: winning the battle!
Vicki


----------



## rgray

Here's anther one I just noticed a day or two ago:







Note the red colour of the "Last edited" line. It is a hot link that compares the edited with the unedited version of the post.

THIS is the big announcement!!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Patience please*



SINC said:


> Vicki,
> 
> Why not just come to The Shang and click on the link in my signature? Works every time for most people.


Hi Don:
OK, DON'T throw a shoe at me. I clicked on the 'SINC' in your name then on your avatar. Neither took me to your site. What am I doing wrong? Your signature meaning the 'SINC' in red, underlined right? I am 'shoe protected' so please have patience with me. Thank you .
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*duh*

Hi Guys:
Ok, the 'arrow' I accessed. How do I click on the 'hot link' that will take me to edited vs non? No shoes please people!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*University*

Just a ps - especially for rg: I don't know about you but I want to go to the same university as the three 'leads' in the three CSI serials. I definitely want to go wherever it is that Horatio (CSI Miami) went. He knows EVERYTHING. Wow, I've never met any researcher that can do chem, physics, and dna analysis plus have an encyclopedic knowledge of ballistics, behavioral sciences, etc. Can anyone find out where Horatio attended school? I'm sending my kids there too! 
Vicki


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Guys:
> Ok, the 'arrow' I accessed. How do I click on the 'hot link' that will take me to edited vs non? No shoes please people!
> Vicki


In my big post above ( #40811 ), which I edited, the Last edited by" line is a hotlink or at least it is to me as the poster. Maybe it is only for the poster????


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Don:
> OK, DON'T throw a shoe at me. I clicked on the 'SINC' in your name then on your avatar. Neither took me to your site. What am I doing wrong? Your signature meaning the 'SINC' in red, underlined right? I am 'shoe protected' so please have patience with me. Thank you .
> Vicki


Vicki,

My signature is on the bottom of every post I make where it says:

Visit my website: St. Albert's Place (it's the red hot link)

Look down, just below these words


----------



## SINC

Vicki, on second thought, maybe you have signatures turned off. If you can’t see my signature, you have to turn on view signatures.

To do that, click on User CP in the red bar near the top left of any page.

Then click on “Edit Options”.

Scroll down to visible post elements and you will see the screen below where you check off “Show Signatures”.

When done, you should see my signature as in the second screen shot.


----------



## ciaochiao

*No Seeum*

Hi Don:

I don't see anything 'below these words'. I've taken a desktop snapshot and am including it in my post. I hope it works. Anyway, that's all I can see. No signature. Maybe it's an issue with my settings? And RG, I scrolled back up to your post. It may very well be that it's only viewable by the poster who did the editing?
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Vicki, I always assumed you could see my signature as you often referred to my "bug" which is part of the signature. See my post above your last post to activate the feature.


----------



## ciaochiao

*You were right*

Hi Don:
Ok, you were right. I didn't have the box ticked beside the 'Show Signatures' option. Thanks! Now, I'll try going to your site tomorrow around 3 p.m. EST and see if that helps. I can access your site, it's just inconsistent as to how and when i can do this. At any rate, I'm glad to see the little bug again. I love the little bug although I must admit that I chased it on my screen for about 3 seconds before figuring out that it was part of your signature :lmao:
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Whew, glad we got that one solved.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Well, the deed is done, albeit with a different dog. We mated Jack with Fanny, and will try one more time tomorrow. If successful, in 63 days, we shall have new doxie puppies here in The Shang. We shall see.


----------



## ciaochiao

*That's...*

Hi All:
THAT IS A HUMONGOUS BUNNY!! I don't know what I'd do if that bunny showed up here at easter. I've only eaten rabbit a couple of times and it was slathered with so much sauce I don't really know what the rabbit tasted like. Frog reminds me of a sweeter version of chicken but doesn't agree with my stomach.

DR. G!! Here's hoping that baby doxies will be running amok in your home and the Shang in about 2 mos. Good luck!

As usual Don, your pics never fail to amuse. Those are pretty good photoshop renditions of trucks. I hope that after viewing Margaret's link for newbies, I can do something even fractionally as impressive.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

'Local boys' in speedboat free dolphins

A feel-good story for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, doxie pups don't really "run amok" early on in life.

YouTube - Harbour Deep Dachshie Pups


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 'Local boys' in speedboat free dolphins
> 
> A feel-good story for the day.


Thanks Marc, I was looking for one last story for mybirdie.ca in the morning and you just solved my problem.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Can't wait*

Hi Dr. G:
That was a wonderful story - it's nice to know that people still have a heart and learn at an early age. It reminds me of the story about the koala bear, 'Sam', who was re-hydrated by a volunteer firefighter in Aussie land. Animals bring so much to their human relatives.

As for the doxies running amok, I really meant to say, 'Running on each page' of the Shang. They sure are cute when they're babies. It must be so comforting to hold them. Good luck Dr. G. I hope your doxies make more doxies! When will you know? Do you just do it by visual inspection or a more 'scientific' method?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it was a great story. Made the national news and even CNN carried the story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, we shall have an ultra sound to see how many doxies there are once she starts to show. If she does not start to show the sign of being pregnant, then we shall know that it did not happen. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nite nite*

Good nite Dr. G:
Hope your dreams are filled with doxie pups.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, tea and hot coffee await along with a big pot of oatmeal with bagels, toast and preserves. Methinks Marc will need this type of breakfast by the storm I see on my radar watch sitting over 
St. John's. Shovel with care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and oatmeal. I have been outside for the past hour shoveling. We had about 6 inches of snow and now we are getting freezing rain. Very heavy. Another snow blower day I fear. Such is Life.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning! Thanks for the coffee Don! I`ll grab a bagel before I head out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Save a bagel for me, SVP. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

A question about firewire cables. I have an old Canon video camera. It has a 400 firewire connection, as does my iBook. A friend has a MBP with an 800 firewire connection input. I assume that the 400 will not fit into the 800, but is there any sort of an adapter that I might put on at the end of my 400 FW to help plug it into his 800 FW input slot?


----------



## SINC

Marc, not sure if this is what you want or not. Click on the "where to buy" area to see where you can get one in your area:

Sonnet - FireWire 400 to 800 Adapter


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. That is exactly what I was looking for re an attachment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. I was out shoveling in the freezing rain, drizzle and fog this morning and early afternoon. Now that my son is going out to do the back deck, the sun came out and it it +5.5C. We have not seen the sun in over a week. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

Seems to me you folks in NL deserve a bit of a break. Enjoy it while you can Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. I was outside with the doxies in just my shirt sleeves. Felt good to feel the real sun once again.


----------



## SINC

A word of thanks if I may to rg for posting his picture of a gorilla made with matches elsewhere on ehMac. It tipped me off to a great story for future use on my web site. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we can give you exclusive use of the initial doxie puppy pics ............... if there is a conception this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Server change once again at 12:01 ET, 1:31AM NT. We shall see if The Shang survives to live another day. Hopefully, we shall all meet on the other side on the new server. If not ............. it was a fun ride. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## rgray

The Shang will survive!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall overcome, Robert. Power to the People. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## rgray

Thanx, Don... BTW I enjoy checking out your site... You occasionally cathc some item I miss. I have noticed you are a fan of the fark...


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> Thanx, Don... BTW I enjoy checking out your site... You occasionally cathc some item I miss. I have noticed you are a fan of the fark...


Yes rg, Fark, Boing Boing, Red Orbit and eBaum's World to name but a few. The British news site are a gold mine too.

Many of those sites carry duplicate stories, but I try to pick either uplifting, ah shucks, or downright stupid types of incidents. Keeps my web site on the lighter side and offsets my and my readers occasional pokes at city hall.


----------



## rgray

Indeed the British press is wonderful at finding the bizarre. I follow the Telegraph expat site and links from there. I respect (and may be an example of) the British sense of and veneration of the arcane/eclectic.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon everyone... 

Great story about the dolphins... kudos to the boys from Newfoundland that saved them!

What server change? Another one... didn't we just have one?


----------



## KC4

I'm relieved to hear about the dolphins' liberation from their icy hell. Good for those youths that risked their own safety to help. See, teens can be great! 

Just recently spent a day as "Trainer for a Day" at Discovery Cove in Florida - Dolphins are amazing animals. Did you know that they cannot hear humans speaking? They cannot hear in that low of a sound register. I did not know that before. They respond to high pitched (i.e. dog call) whistles, clicks, water slaps and visual hand signals. Here we were chattering away to them like we would a family pet....


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Yes, another server .......... and another weekend of wondering. Still, I have faith in our mayor, so all will be fine by next week. We shall see.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm relieved to hear about the dolphins' liberation from their icy hell. Good for those youths that risked their own safety to help. See, teens can be great! " I agree, KC4. Sadly, a couple of them did not survive. Still, the Canadian government officials suggest that they wait for this weekend for the hole to open up naturally. The storm that blew in yesterday and hit eastern NL, also caused the ice to pack in even tighter in Seal Cove. Thus, had they waited, all of the dolphins would have died a tragic and painful death.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> " Sadly, a couple of them did not survive. Still, the Canadian government officials suggest that they wait for this weekend for the hole to open up naturally. The storm that blew in yesterday and hit eastern NL, also caused the ice to pack in even tighter in Seal Cove. Thus, had they waited, all of the dolphins would have died a tragic and painful death.


Awwwww, I am very sad to hear that. I wonder if the dolphins would have eaten if fed by the teens? The real trainer at Discovery Cove also told us that it is illegal to interact with dolphins in the wild. Don't know if that's a US thing or world wide.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, I am not sure if it illegal or not. They were not starving, but rather, running out of space to get air. Basically, the Canadian government said to let Nature take its course and leave them alone. At least a few survived.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son and I finished doing the front of the driveway once again after the plow came down to finally clear away this morning's snow.


----------



## danalicious

Good evening all!
A scary turn of events here today - on my commute to Vancouver, a truck spit up a large rock that smashed into my windshield. The bottom of the window was completely busted, I was covered in glass, the dash was covered in glass, but mercifully, the kids were unscathed.
I am fully aware it could have been much worse. 
The windshield repair shop has a wicked sense of humour though. When I called to make an appointment, they asked if I was sure it was a rock and not a bullet. 
These days, you never know....


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, that was a close call for you and your children. Luckily, no one was hurt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today's mating session went well. We shall try again either tomorrow night or Sunday morning. Should The Shang not survive the change in servers, I shall keep one and all updated in The Shangri-la Clubhouse Too over in the place we are not supposed to speak of in this forum. Still, may we shall see the "Magic" of the Doxies ........................ if you get my drift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Wow Dana, that happened to me in 1970 when travelling back from Chatham to Wallaceburg ON in my brand new 70 Monte Carlo. I passed a concrete mixer truck approaching me on a curve and a large chunk of concrete came off the truck and through the windshield of my car.

The tradgectory was such that it landed in the passenger's seat which was vacant, but I was sprayed with glass shards and was bleeding profusely when I got the car stopped. I had literally hundreds of tine little cuts on my face and chest, right through my white shirt which was very bloody when the OPP came along minutes later. No harm was done other than the windshield and a new shirt, but luckily wearing my eyeglasses saved any damage to my eyes.

And yes Marc, we can meet at that other "too" place so have dropped a hint as to how to find it.


----------



## danalicious

Wow Don! That must have be terrifying. That's a brutal part of the highway even nowadays. I was more fortunate than you - not one scratch!
That must have been some car - I remember the early Monte Carlos.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Whew!*

Wow both of you! I'm just glad you're both ok. I've never had anything like that happen to me - and I'm grateful! Thank goodness you're BOTH here and ok. Both of the mva's that have disabled me for the past 5 years were not very spectacular at all. The 1st one was due to a ditzy dope who was looking 'down' while trying to drive through a red light at 2:30pm Toronto afternoon traffic while the 2nd one - almost exactly one year later, was trying to 'floor' it through an uncontrolled intersection. I tried to avoid the hit but veering sharply and I'm not sure if I helped or hurt the situation. All I know is that I didn't want my son to be hit (the other car was coming from my right side ergo, passenger side). My son did get a severe jarring but wouldn't go to the doctors to get himself checked out. His main concern was to jump the next bus and go pick up his little sibs (4&5 yrs or age). I was so dazed because I had 'spun' out in the middle of the intersection, banged into a cube truck (huge vehicle) and was just sitting there, literally in the middle of the intersection. People were coming over to me and handing me pieces of my car - I kept thanking them but assuring them that the pieces were not part of my vehicle. They stared at me with puzzled to amused looks. I've never had something so shocking as a rock tossed up at my windshield. WAYYYYY back in '80, after purchasing ny 1st Toyota Celica, I was driving to Las Vegas for a well-deserved vacation and had a semi toss a small rock up onto my windshield. It cracked my entire front windshield but unlike Don, remained unscathed. I can't imagine what it would feel lik to have a stone hit my windshield and shards of glass cutting my face/body. I'm soooo glad you were ok Don, or there'd be no one there to write a circular, which brings me laughter and brain fodder on a daily basis. 

Sorry to have joined in so late tonight. I'm still in that inexplicable 'blue mood' but have been reading everyone's posts today. Do you think that we could dispense with the oatmeal tomorrow? Does anyone like corn meal or chinese 'jook' in the mornings? If yes, I'll put a pot on tonight so it'll be ready for everyone in the morning. 

Speaking of yummies, does ANYONE have a really good, really simple banana bread recipe? I used to have one that my mom acquired from our friends in Joliet, NY. My ex tossed it along with about 1000 additional recipes my mom collected. The ex wasn't deliberately tossing my mom's stuff, he was just being himself-stupid, selfish, unthinking jerk. Anyway, since that time, I haven't had a simple recipe to follow and my kids love banana break and carrot cake. Anyone??

OK, everyone chant: 'Doxie pups, doxie pups, doxie pups,,,' I'm sure that Dr. G and family will have their doxie babies but it doesn't hurt for us to 'encourage' Don's 'Cupid pup to the rescue'!!

I'll see you guys in the morning or whenever ehMac gets up and running again. I wrote the Mayor asking if he'll put the temp Shang up because i CAN'T GET INTO THE MAGIC SHANG (ahem, ahem!!) so will be at the mercy of the whatever the Mayor creates. I'm certain that our Shang will be back up in no time at all but don't want to experience withdrawal. i've already been sad enough over the past week. i don't need my regular 'Clubhouse' to be altered in any manner! Ok people, nite nite and sweet doxie dreams Dr. G!

Oh, and Don, yes, you're right, I do mention your little critter from time to time and it didn't even dawn on me that my settings were 'off' when I didn't see it. I thought that perhaps you had removed it! Thank goodness it's still there! I love your little bug. It comforts me for some unknown reason!
Vicki


----------



## danalicious

Hi Vicki,
Sorry to hear you are still blue, but it will pass. I'm not trying to be glib, but I truly believe that the way we think about things governs the outcome. So instead of feeling blue, I try to think about feeling purple or any other color that is friendlier. It usually helps me.
I will try to dig up some banana bread recipes. I haven't made any in ages, but I generally find spectacular recipes here


----------



## rgray

Whoop! Whoop! Back up and running! Props to his worship! Nicely done.

Roast red pepper soup on the stove.... Help yerselves... 

rg


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. A beautifully sunny and relatively mild day. I'm tired of cleaning snow after three days. I'll have to start tomorrow again I guess.tptptptp

I hope everyone is well. Vicky, I hope you can pull yourself out of your doldrums. We look to have everyone happy here.:heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

We are back. Mission control, the doxies have landed. 

We had a fine sunny day, which gave everyone a chance to catch up on the snow shoveling to clear spots for the snow that will come in the next two months. 

Tonight is another night of "love" for the doxies. Then, we wait a few weeks to see if all of this works.


----------



## MLeh

Vicki:

I've PMd you a Banana Loaf recipe. The 'butter the size of an egg' part of the recipe will tell you it's been in the family for at least 5 generations .


----------



## SINC

Well, as usual I wound up being the last one to get here, but here I are! 

I see we missed many of the posts between Dana and I as well. Such is life along with my post count that fell a bit as well. Luckily only by a half dozen posts or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Don. Now we can really start the celebration.


----------



## SINC

So, who is making Oscar predictions?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have not seen any of the pictures nominated for best picture. My only hope is for Meryl Streep to win. It has been a long time for her since her Academy Award win for "Sophie's Choice" back in 1982. 

To be honest, I don't have any real urge to see the Oscars this year. Just my personal feeling, and I don't scorn anyone really into these awards. 

We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

Greetings all... 

Seems all is where is should be... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Dreambird. Yes, we seem to have lived to see another day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Sunday brunch is ready... waffles, pancakes, eggs any-way-you-want-'em, granola, yogurt, oatmeal and a selection of fresh fruits and freshly baked goods are ready for you to choose from.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, et all and thanks for a good meal to start the day on what should be a lazy Sunday. How are you this morning Sonal?


----------



## Sonal

I'm pretty good, Don, though I have found myself unexpectedly awake early this morning. Might take advantage of the peace and quiet to try and get a little writing done.

How are you?


----------



## SINC

I am well too Sonal, and being up early is not particularly different for me. Spent the last hour updating my web site and am cruising the net until either my wife or daughter wake up. I would love to put on a coffee, but the smell would wake them up, so I have a glass of juice in the meantime.It does give me an opportunity to select stories for tomorrow's edition of mybirdie.ca.

Oh, and I also await the opportunity to check my lotto tickets to see if I won the $48 million, but that would entail turning on the lights, which I won't do right now either.


----------



## Sonal

My windows face east, and with the amibiant city lights, it's never truly dark here. I keep meaning to get blackout blinds for my bedroom.

I have my faux cafe au lait here... instant coffee in hot milk with a little sugar.


----------



## SINC

Never tried that particular combo Sonal. Might have to give it a go one day. For now I will boil the kettle and have a Postum.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Oh, and I also await the opportunity to check my lotto tickets to see if I won the $48 million, but that would entail turning on the lights, which I won't do right now either.





CTV said:


> The winning numbers in Saturday's Lotto 6-49 draw were 11, 20, 33, 34, 37 and 39. The bonus number was 22.


No joy here .

I'll have some oatmeal and a coffee thanks...

rg


----------



## SINC

Well, I won $10 on a $10 ticket. I suppose one could call that a winner.


----------



## rgray

Does breaking even count as a win?


----------



## SINC

Well, you can't call it a loss either, can you?


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Well, you can't call it a loss either, can you?


Agreed, but 'win' is a stretch...


----------



## SINC

OK, how's this? I won back my money.


----------



## danalicious

Thanks for breakfast Sonal.
Don, good for you for winning your $$ back. We spent $40 and won nothing back. Sheesh...


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> OK, how's this? I won back my money.


:clap: OK, I give... congrats!! Isn't cognitive dissonance wonderful?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Thanks for brunch, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Won $5 for a $7 ticket. Such is Life.


----------



## MLeh

I broke even too, Don.

(I must be the only person in Canada who didn't buy a ticket.  )

(I'm quite happy with my life as it is.)


----------



## Sonal

I spent $0 and didn't get a penny back.

(I like my life the way it is too, Elaine, but I think I'd also like my life enriched by $48,000,000.)


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I made a list of the things we would do with $48 million. $15 million went directly to various charities around the country. We were going to retire, set up a doxie ranch somewhere in Nova Scotia, get my son a small condo here in St.John's so he could finish university, set up a chamber music festival in our new home in Nova Scotia, keep one million for each of us, and set up an endowment fund with the rest of the money to give to various charities over the course of our lives.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all. Been a while since I've been here. It's been a busy, crazy time here.

I had a near miss this morning. There was a car accident as I was traveling from Cambridge on Hwy. 24. If I was 10 seconds earlier, it would have been me being taken away in the ambulance. Since I was uninjured, I got out of my car to help in any way I could. I was the first to arrive at one vehicle and helped the passenger who was slightly in shock and some cuts, scrapes, a broken thumb, banged up knees etc. I managed to keep her calm while the EMS arrived. I left after I spoke to the police.

It feels good that I was able to help someone, but at the same time a little unnerving to witness something like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to you, Warren. Free treats at the Cafe Chez Marc for the rest of your life. Yes, you were lucky to not have been hurt, and the person that was hurt was lucky to have you on the scene.


----------



## MaxPower

I didn't do much, just kept her calm with her husband while the proper help arrived. The van was in the ditch so it was hard to get at the passenger side but I got into the back and did what I could. It wasn't until I got home that I realized that it could have been me in the accident.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still, Warren, you were there and you helped. Kudos to you. You are our Shang Hero for the Week.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Bluish*



danalicious said:


> Hi Vicki,
> Sorry to hear you are still blue, but it will pass. I'm not trying to be glib, but I truly believe that the way we think about things governs the outcome. So instead of feeling blue, I try to think about feeling purple or any other color that is friendlier. It usually helps me.
> I will try to dig up some banana bread recipes. I haven't made any in ages, but I generally find spectacular recipes here


Hi DL
Actually, I can't find your name on the little 'legend' Don made for me when I first came to the clubhouse. I was calling everyone by another name and Don created a list with everyone's name on it. I'm still using it!! Thanks Don! Anyway, I couldn't find the name 'danalicious' on it-my apologies. 

Thanks for the recipe site. I always love reading the recipes but in some books, they call for some really obscure ingredients or I just don't know what the ingredients are and then I end up all over the net looking up definitions for one recipe. 

And I don't think you're being glib, I know that blue moods drift away it just sucks when they stay longer than invited. So today, I'm going to only be 'bluish'. I need to find some 'blackened bananas' to try these recipes. Elaine sent me one that is quite old. It calls for 'butter about the size of an egg'. I thought that was a pretty cool measurement.

Oh yes, and thanks Mr. Mayor, for getting us back up and running in no time at all!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Vicki,

Buy some bananas, leave 'em on the counter until the peel begins to turn black. Presto! Blackened bananas.


----------



## Sonal

Or, freeze the bananas.

Actually, that's a good way to handle bananas going bad. When they are just started to get overripe, they are perfect for banana bread. If I don't have enough, or if I'm not ready to make it, I just stick them in the freezer. Then when I'm ready to make the banana bread, I just let them thaw and mix them in.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Blackened Bananas*

Hi Don and Sonal:
Thanks for the ripening tips! Actually, I never thought about freezing the bananas then thawing when needed. Good one Sonal! If anyone gets to the recipe(s) before i do, please let me know which one(s) are the best!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

I just heard from Margaret and she can't get back on to ehMac for whatever reason. I gave her a couple of ideas including asking the mayor for help. Anyone else have a suggestion? I can forward it to her if you have one.


----------



## Dr.G.

I had trouble getting back in and had to have my password sent to me once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

If you can read this but not reply, good night, Margaret. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I am relaying this message from Margaret who is still unable to get back on ehMac:

Thanks Don, 

I seem to recall that the last time it took a long time for our DNS servers to be updated. I will wait until morning and if I still can't get on, I'll write to the mayor.

Say Hi to everyone for me please. I'll be in touch when I can get on again.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks Don, it was the DNS servers, I sussed out some different ones and got on right away. 

It's been a long couple of days with nobody to talk to - hope everyone had a good weekend.

I'll be up and out early tomorrow - doctor's appointment for the results of some tests. Nothing to worry about, but my doctor will grasp any excuse to yell at me 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Hey Margaret, that's better, the Shang is now complete once again.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Top of the morning all,
Hope you all had a good sleep. Coffee is ready, Breakfast is a waiting for you in the grand room. Can you smell the wonderful aroma of warm bread, brown sugar and cinnamon? Well come and get um. The rest of the basics are there as well so enjoy and have a great day.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Got a little snow this morning so off I go.
-9 with a couple more cm forecasted today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. A light dusting of snow gives me a good excuse to stay indoors today. I think a movie is in my future.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. It's a very sunny day in Toronto today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Sonal. 

Sadly, we are going to get more than a dusting of snow.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. Our light dusting is in the form of ice crystals. Sun is shining tho' with a -30 windchill. With all the new snow and the sun it is very bright out there. Sun glasses are a must.

I just took the last dregs of the coffee so I'll make a new pot. I hope everyone likes it strong .

Speaking of coffee, we bought a Keurig coffee maker for our Xmas present. Now that's the way to have fresh hot coffee at any time you want it. We are loving it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Bob. Sounds as if you could use some Bolor Special. -1C here, but the 10-15cm of snow will be quite heavy at these temps.


----------



## SINC

Well, the big snowflakes have arrived and we are forecast to get 20 cm here between now and Tuesday evening. Our light dusting will become a full fledged winter storm if the wind picks up any more.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning! Guy - the bread and cinnamon and brown sugar is making my mouth water!
I just ordered a new waffle iron and will start making waffles for everyone as soon as it gets here. I cannot wait until blueberry season starts again - yummy blueberry waffles and pancakes!!!
We are looking at grey skies and rain for the rest of the week...


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. I had good news from the doctor. My bone density is within tolerable limits so crumbling bones are not in my immediate future.

I'll have some coffee and be on my way to find something interesting to amuse myself with today.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here, Don, except there are not big snowflakes, but rather, small wet flakes which form real heart attack shoveling conditions, especially when the winds start to get this snow forming into drifts. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana and Margaret.


----------



## SINC

I watched Jaques Pepin the chef a couple of days back make gourmet squash soup and it looked so good I thought I would try it. Had it yesterday and it was the smoothest, creamiest soup I have ever tasted. And so easy.

Wash and chop up one leek using about half the dark green leaves (closest to the white end of course). Chop up one medium onion. Saute in a bit of oil until translucent. Peel and cube one Butternut squash in 1/2 inch cubes. Add to the pot along with a half cup of water and two cups of chicken broth. Bring to a boil, simmer until the squash is tender. Then puree the hot soup while adding a cup of milk or cream. (I used a hand mixer I can immerse right in the soup.) Sprinkle with a bit of fresh parsley and enjoy.

Yum.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I could really go for some soup right now. Just spent the past hour or so with the snow blower. I did my driveway and three others before the hail started and that was mixed in with sleet. I am soaked through. Still, I got six inches of heavy snow out of four driveways, so I have done my bit for the day.


----------



## ciaochiao

*The Shang*

Hi All:
Has anyone else NOT been getting notices of posts to the Shang? I went to the main 'Forum Site' and couldn't find the Shang at all. Don, please do your usual and just point out that I'm being stunned. I had to search under SINC's posts to find the Shang. So please tell me that everything is ok, except maybe my vision.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana and Margaret.





ciaochiao said:


> Hi All:
> Has anyone else NOT been getting notices of posts to the Shang? I went to the main 'Forum Site' and couldn't find the Shang at all. Don, please do your usual and just point out that I'm being stunned. I had to search under SINC's posts to find the Shang. So please tell me that everything is ok, except maybe my vision.
> Vicki


Hi Vicki,

Bookmark this page for ehMac:

Canada's Mac, iPod, iPhone and Apple TV Community!

Then simply select "Everything Else, eh" and the Shang will be listed as one of the threads. 

I never rely on getting notices. I turn that off and just use the method above to get here each time I visit.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I watched Jaques Pepin the chef a couple of days back make gourmet squash soup and it looked so good I thought I would try it. Had it yesterday and it was the smoothest, creamiest soup I have ever tasted. And so easy.
> 
> Wash and chop up one leek using about half the dark green leaves (closest to the white end of course). Chop up one medium onion. Saute in a bit of oil until translucent. Peel and cube one Butternut squash in 1/2 inch cubes. Add to the pot along with a half cup of water and two cups of chicken broth. Bring to a boil, simmer until the squash is tender. Then puree the hot soup while adding a cup of milk or cream. (I used a hand mixer I can immerse right in the soup.) Sprinkle with a bit of fresh parsley and enjoy.
> 
> Yum.



Hey SINC, Sounds great! - you might want to consider joining the ehMac Foodie group...a variation on your recipe is to roast the squash and add some fresh (also roasted) garlic!


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> So please tell me that everything is ok, except maybe my vision.
> Vicki


Vick,

Edited: Try this link: _link scratched, see post below...._

It should take you directly to the *most recent* page of the Shang. If it works for you (works fine on MBA/10.5.6/Safari 4), bookmark it and be stick it in your Bookmarks Bar. Forever after you will be just one click away from your Shang fix  regardless of notification. 

BTW notification seems to be working OK here. 

One thing is you need to have a certain patience - check the time stamps on *posts* versus when that notification turns up in your inbox. Sometimes it takes a little while. I often notice new posts in the forum before I see the 'warning'  in my mailbox.

This link http://www.ehmac.ca/search.php?do=getdaily takes you to the days posts for the whole board and indicates any forums that have new and/or unread posts in them.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for the recipe Don, sounds good. I just made a pot of potato/beet soup. I use canned beets at this time of the year and I also use a handheld mixer to puree the soup. Will have to look for some squash when I go out next time.

Foodee group?

Can I join? 

Margaret


----------



## medic03

Wow apparently we are all in the mood for soup. I'm in the process of making cream of mushroom soup - never made it from scratch before but mushrooms were on sale at the grocery store today.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hey SINC, Sounds great! - you might want to consider joining the ehMac Foodie group...a variation on your recipe is to roast the squash and add some fresh (also roasted) garlic!


Hey KC, I would join, but I have no idea how to do so. sounds like Margaret is interested too. How do we join?


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> Vick,
> 
> Try this link: http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-2047.html#last.
> 
> It should take you directly to the *most recent* page of the Shang. If it works for you (works fine on MBA/10.5.6/Safari 4), bookmark it and be stick it in your Bookmarks Bar. Forever after you will be just one click away from your Shang fix  regardless of notification.
> 
> BTW notification seems to be working OK here.
> 
> One thing is you need to have a certain patience - check the time stamps on *posts* versus when that notification turns up in your inbox. Sometimes it takes a little while. I often notice new posts in the forum before I see the 'warning'  in my mailbox.
> 
> This link ehMac.ca - Search Results takes you to the days posts for the whole board and indicates any forums that have new and/or unread posts in them.


rg, your link takes me to page 2047 of the Shang for some reason and not the most recent page. Any suggestions on how to fix that?


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> Hey KC, I would join, but I have no idea how to do so. sounds like Margaret is interested too. How do we join?


Don and Margaret -
At the top of the page there are headings in red: 
Forum Home | Classifieds | Photos | Social Groups
Go to Social Groups and you'll find the Food group there:clap:


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> rg, your link takes me to page 2047 of the Shang for some reason and not the most recent page. Any suggestions on how to fix that?


Dang... Sorry, 'spoke' too soon. 

This code -


Code:


http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-new-post.html

- should take you to the newest *post* in the Shang. Here it is as a link.

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-new-post.html

Thing is, you can't simply command-d bookmark the resulting page. That page is the result of a search and will relate to a specific post. Use the code above to edit the bookmark, then it will always go to the last post, regardless.


----------



## SINC

Hey thanks Bob, I see them now.

rg, that works now after I edit the bookmark. Many thanks.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Hey KC, I would join, but I have no idea how to do so. sounds like Margaret is interested too. How do we join?


See at the top of the ehMac page where it says Forum Home | Classifieds | Photos | Social Groups ? 

Click on Social Groups and then you'll see a list of them. Then you can join whatever one(s) interest you.. 

The only thing I noticed is that I don't seem to get notification of when someone posts in a social group. Don't know whether that is by design or a glitch. 

When it's a chilly day, everyone loves the comfort provided by hot soups and stews....:love2:


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Sorry for being away for the past little while...Been some busy days at work and somehow found a chance to sneak away to my Dad's for the weekend to get some much needed rest.

Good to be home and among friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve. Welcome home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## minnes

Hi friends,
I made a little Youtube video for your amusement.
check it out here and feel free to comment.

YouTube - The Sweet Potato Incident

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Looks like I am in for a busy week, I got coffee ready for you all but I wont be able to put together breakfast. I am running late this morning. It is already 15 min past 3am. So I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Guy, I see you are getting a head start on that snow we had yesterday. More of the same is in store for today so you will be a busy guy (pun intended) tomorrow morning as well.

minnes, that is quite the little video. I'm glad you didn't drop that sweet potato off at my house as I too hate them. I would have taken the parsnip though. Good job!


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Have a nice sunny morning to get the day started.

Just gonna grab a coffee and get right into the books.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Was up quiet early but was out at a Raise the Roof breakfast gala to raise funds for homelessness iniatives here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Mark. Now, there is a name from the distant past here in The Shang. Cute video clip, especially the end comment about the parsnip.

YouTube - James Taylor Sweet Potato Pie


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Operators like you have been out all morning trying to catch up on yesterday's snow/hail/sleet. Currently +2C and sunny here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I thought you would like both a sweet potato and a parsnip. Go figure. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Hitting the books is a good idea. I have a paper to write for a presnetation at a conference I would like to attend in Montreal this June.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all. A sunny day so far for us altho' a bit chilly. (-8 this am). It will warm up ... eventually


----------



## danalicious

Morning all! Thanks for the coffee. I was up early this morning and have made pancakes for everyone. The chocolate chip ones are for my boys!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Sounds as if some Bolor Special might be in order for you today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. I had pancakes as well at the Raise the Roof pancake breakfast gala to raise funds for homeless iniatives here in St.John's.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. We're getting the snowfall that Don got yesterday. It's been coming down hard for quite a while. It's in a hurry to get to the ground, so it's probably pretty dry.

I have a few days work to do, so I'm enjoying a cup of coffee before I get at it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## danalicious

Morning Marc. For you - fresh squeezed orange juice, since you already had pancakes!


----------



## SINC

Margaret, the snowfall is here again today, so expect more tomorrow.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Margaret, the snowfall is here again today, so expect more tomorrow.


Well, I'll be hunched over my work desk, so snow won't bother me. I wish I had purchased coffee when last I was out. Will have to settle for some of the exotic instant coffees that have been cluttering up my cupboard.

Just installed the new Safari 4 beta. So far I'm liking it. But before I could install it, I had to do the security updates that I've been putting off and then I synced my iPod Touch and ........... the ways that I can find to procrastinate are endless 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Good day all. Sunny and cold here but spring is coming. I have seen some of the animals who normally hibernate pop up, unfortunately the black and white ones I have seen as road kill. :-(

I have a little chipmunk who has obviously made a home in or under my back room. I will have to pull the stuff out of the back corner, (this is just an outside but attached workshop, not insulated nor used for anything but storage) and make sure he is underneath instead. I don't 
want him getting hurt. I love these little creatures, squirrels and chippies.
Just have to make sure too that the dogs don't see him when I take them outside.

I enjoyed as usual your site Don, the story about the doggie momma and wow, the little girl who froze when she was two. I googled her and she certainly is a pretty teenager now.

Marc, I gather you still have lots of snow..........much longer then we do I know. We only really have a dusting now and temps are starting to rocket up and down.

Warren. I am glad that it wasn't you in that accident, but I am also glad you were there to help. I know that must have felt good for you.

I finally got most of my kitchen cupboards repainted and hung back up and my bathroom is now pretty much finished until I do the floors. Melamine paint really stinks though, whew!! Easier to wash though so better for washing the cupboards down and I am constantly doing that.


----------



## medic03

Hey Bob did you feel any shaking last night around 8pm? There was a apparently a rock burst at Lakeshore Mines just west of Kirkland. They said that it measured 4.2


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Remember, we also clear snow along with sending medical supplies out west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. How is Life treating you these days?

"Marc, I gather you still have lots of snow..........much longer then we do I know. We only really have a dusting now and temps are starting to rocket up and down." We have had only 9 feet of snowfall this year, which is about 30% below average for this time of the winter. Sadly, with all of the sleet and then freezing temps, the mounds of snow are solid. This is why we still have snow mounds in June and once lasting until Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Treena. How are you this fine afternoon?


----------



## medic03

I just found out that it is Shrove Tuesday today. Did anyone make the pancakes?
It seems early this year - I don't even know what I am going to give up for Lent yet. Usually it is something rather obscure that I wouldn't mind giving up - like brussel sprouts :lmao: 
I am not a very good catholic girl


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> I just found out that it is Shrove Tuesday today. Did anyone make the pancakes?
> It seems early this year - I don't even know what I am going to give up for Lent yet. Usually it is something rather obscure that I wouldn't mind giving up - like brussel sprouts :lmao:
> I am not a very good catholic girl


I did remember Pancake day! We always had a large meal of "big pancakes" otherwise known as crepes on this day. I will make a stack and leave them in the kitchen. We ate them with corn syrup, whipped cream, strawberries and bacon. 

A long walk is recommended for after supper.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"I just found out that it is Shrove Tuesday today. Did anyone make the pancakes?" Did not make pancakes, but went to a Raise the Roof pancake breakfast gala here in St.John's this morning. Money collected goes to various homeless iniatives.


----------



## Bolor

medic03 said:


> Hey Bob did you feel any shaking last night around 8pm? There was a apparently a rock burst at Lakeshore Mines just west of Kirkland. They said that it measured 4.2


KL is far enough away that a little disturbance like that we wouldn't feel. Even more severe ones at Kidd Creek we don't feel.
I hope no one got hurt. The KL area is the home of the rock burst. They used to call them air blasts.


----------



## SINC

We're having pancakes for supper this evening in honour of the day. They'll be served with whipped cream and raspberries from our garden, that even as I type are thawing in the fridge. Yum.


----------



## overkill

Oh I wish there was an IHOP around here


----------



## Dreambird

Oh yeah, me too... I saw a commercial for them on the tube for Bananas Foster pancakes... all I could do was look... and drool... :-(



overkill said:


> Oh I wish there was an IHOP around here


----------



## Cameo

Well, Facebook did what it said it would do. The thieves who took my logo had taken it down, then put it back. Facebook investigated, and had denied them access to my logo. They had a ? mark and now have put up their own. YAAAY.....my friend says it is still in their photo section but I can't find it. SO, internet theives don't always get away with it!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Jeanne. Power to the People.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc. I am going to catch some of the Presidential address to Congress now.


----------



## SINC

Me three, night all.


----------



## rgray

This is beginning to sound like '_The Waltons_'....

G'night John-boy...


----------



## overkill

Time for bed here as well. Catch you all in the morning for some coffee.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Hot coffee and tea is prepared for all to enjoy. Also have some fresh muffins and bagels (both styles) to help get you started this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for the coffee and especially the New York and Montreal-style bagels. I shall have one of each.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, how are things on the coast today?


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a quiet day, Steve. A very light snow is falling, no wind and -2C. All in all, a fine winter's day. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## overkill

Not too bad, glad that I am not traveling as much right now for work. Always seems to put a drag on me being away from home for periods of a time. Looking forward to some warmer weather and my 30th birthday is next week, which apparently is suppose to be a big deal but its just another day for me


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, we shall have a grand celebration for you next week for #30. You are half my age, so I might not be around for birthday #60. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents.

Happy 30th Steve. Oh to be 30 again. It was 34 years and 8 months ago exactly to this day (06/25/1974) that I turned 30.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, to be 30 again. I came here to Memorial at 28 going on 29, with a Ph.D. in hand and starting off my career.


----------



## winwintoo

Indeed to be 30 again 

My doctor reminded me that in 3 months I'll be 65 and I'm getting letters from the government reminding me to apply for various things. 

When I was 30, I thought I'd be much older by the time I was 65. I don't feel old.

It's bright and sunny here today. The snow yesterday didn't amount to much and it's a bit colder now, so probably won't get more snow today.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Well, I've managed to make it back into the country but now I have to try an claw my way out of the blackhole of meetings that resulted from my trips. When I do that I'll try and catch up on the posts I missed and then be back to being a regualr again (hopefully).


----------



## Sonal

Seems like only last year I was turning 30....

Oh wait.


----------



## bhil

Looks like the blackhole is winning, I went into a 1 hour meeting and came out with 2 more 2 hour meetings each day until the end of next week. That means I have 6 hours of scheduled meetings each day until the end of next week, not including any other meetings that happen to get scheduled beyond that (and there's already been at least three of those mentioned, just not scheduled yet). To make it even more painful, 3 hours of that time is after my regular working hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret and Sonal. Just in time for afternoon tea. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Sean. Remember, what Karl Marx once said, " All work is the curse of the drinking class" ................. I think that is what he said.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got this notice from ehMax --

"Hi there Dr.G.. 

Just a note that ehMac.ca will be closed for maintenance this evening 
for approximately 1 hour or less to address an issue."


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CNN.com --

(CNN) – One of the most intense guessing games of President Obama’s new administration is finally over: the choice of first dog. 

First Lady Michelle Obama told People magazine that her family has decided to adopt a Portuguese water dog, pointing to the breed’s medium-sized and good-natured reputation. The breed is also hypoallergenic — a must, given daughter Malia’s allergy to dogs."

So much for our doxies, who have roots to some of them being born and raised in Chicago, IL.


----------



## SINC

Marc, everyone sees that message on every page of ehMac today. Only difference is that it is personalized for each member. See attached.


----------



## Dr.G.

I figured as much. So much for uniqueness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wonder when the system will be down?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Hasn't gone down yet.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone, hot tea and coffee are now being served along with an fresh fruit platter, bagels and sticky buns for you-know-who. 

If ehMac did shut down for an hour last night, I missed it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and fruit. How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning, with lots of blue sky up above and -3C down here at ground level.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and fruit. How are you this fine sunny morning?


With a wind chill of -35, I am thankfully nice and warm Marc.


----------



## rgray

Mornin' all. Grey skies, but going to +(!)6 today... Feels somewhat upbeat - warmth will do that! A coffee, please.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. I think a hot apply cider is the need for this morning, along with some blueberry pancakes.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone! Almost friday...........Steve, thanks for the apple cider, mmmmmm, I love that stuff.


----------



## winwintoo

Did somebody say sticky buns? :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert, Steve, Jeanne and Margaret. Almost time for lunch, so what would everyone like for their afternoon meal?


----------



## Dr.G.

"With a wind chill of -35, I am thankfully nice and warm Marc." That is truly cold. Is the sun shining? We have sunshine and +1C and the sun actually has a bit of warmth to it.


----------



## SINC

The sun is just now rising above a huge cloud bank in the east, Marc.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> With a wind chill of -35, I am thankfully nice and warm Marc.


We're right there with you on that temperature. Of course all I have to do all day long right now is sit around on the phone, so no worries about keeping warm here either.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I'm back home finally.
Well I was sitting on a tractor sweeping sidewalks at 3am in -35, got a love it
I don't mind the cold at all.
Well I am finally done with this snow. Now a little food and off to bed I go to catch up on a few ZZZZZ. From monday to wednesday Had 3hrs of sleep. Managed to get a couple more early wed night and was back out in the wee hrs this morning.
If I wake any body up with my snoring.... sorry.
First got to have a home made brownie and a glass of milk.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1.5C at nearly 3PM. I was sitting outside in the sunshine, watching the doxies play in the backyard, on top of 4 feet of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to hand it to you, Guy, you are a hard worker ............ and a fine person.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Just checking in. I shoveled/blew snow this morning and will be doing the same tomorrow morning. oh well, such is life. I hope everyone is well and has a good day


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Sorry to hear about your snow. We might get a break with no more fresh snow until next week. We usually get from 3-5 feet of snow in March, so we shall see. 

Care for a Bolor Special?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hi Everyone*

Hi All:
Just checking to see what's been going on here in the Shang. More snow??? But at least the doxies get to play outside for a while today. Glad to know you had temps conducive to outdoor play Dr. G.
How's everyone else and Guy, you are BRRRRRRAVE!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, my doxies love to play in fresh dry snow, and in piles of dry leaves in the Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Doxies&kids*

Your doxies Dr. G, and my kids. Fresh, dry snow was designed for them alone. Good night, bon nuit Dr. G. See you at breakfast tomorrow morning!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee have now been brewed, and freshly baked Montreal and New York-style bagels await you, along with an assortment of fruit and juices. Enjoy. TGIF.


----------



## ciaochiao

*ummm yummy*

Thanks Dr. G for the bagels. i think I'll take two orders, one with strawberry cream cheese and the other with smoked salmon. I'll pass on the coffee since it's reported that it, like everything else, induces sleepless nights and blue moods. 

How are the doxies today? Do you think the cupid worked? I wish I could get my two to even look at each other. Oh well, They're a handful and keep me busy.

Our weather is taking a dramatic drop from +8 to -14 tonight. My kids want to go skating which I wholly support BUT will not do it outside of driving them there to the rink, and enjoying the warmth of my car observing them.

Good morning to Al!! You must try the delectables at Chez Marc!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning folks, just finished updating mybirdie.ca and am ready for a nice hot cuppa. Bitterly cold here with the wind at -35 again this morning.


----------



## rgray

Thanks for the coffee. This morning brought news that another (and next to last) family member of father's generation has passed. At 88, hardly unexpected - still the melancholy bites....

Temp drop here will be +9 to -18. With bright sun predicted for tomorrow it should be a great day for skating over snow - since I was a kid I relish those occasional days where the icy crust on the snow allows one to skate for miles over the fields.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. You order is coming right up. 

We won't know until about March, 13th, a lucky Friday, if Fanny is with some "buns in the oven".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Hopefully, this might be your last blast of Winter's cold temps, and Spring will be around the corner. Is your snow all gone yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert. Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. TGIF for sure Marc 

Gonna grab a nice cup of coffee, oh and it looks like the bottle of Baileys is still were I last put it!


----------



## ciaochiao

*lift of the day*

Hi Dr. G:
As I continue battling the blues, do you think you might favor me with a few pics of your puppies? That's a nice warm way to begin my day. Thank you!! Incidentally, doxies in the fresh snow with sugar powdered faces, doxies playing in the crisp leaves of the autumn glow...what a visual to behold.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Glad to see you up and about The Shang once again. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, here is a pic from a couple of weeks ago that my wife took as I was trying to take a nap. Six of the seven doxies were taking up most of the bed.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Relying on You Don!*

Ahh! Bagels and St. Albert's place. No better way of starting a Friday morning. I'm sure your newspaper won't disappoint Don. I'm relying on it, plus a few pics of Dr. G's doxie pups, to help me through this Friday.

Speaking of lucky 13 Dr. G, I love the 13th whether they fall on a Friday or not. In the Chinese culture, the numbers 2, 3, 6, 8, 9, &13 are lucky. So hopefully Fanny will be nurturing those buns in the oven!! I'm excited to see the little ones... I hope do not speak too soon!

Robert, it's tough to see a generation pass away. I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you had a reasonably good relationship with the person because having lost both my parents quite early (3/87 and 3/93) my greatest frustration was that I didn't know MORE about them and their pasts. The greatest gift a parent can give their child is history - at least IMHO. My mom's past was quite interesting but she didn't like talking about it, My father's was quite exciting and he LIKED talking about it. I actually wrote about his escape from communist China just as Mao's troops were taking over each city including Beijing. The story is published in some magazine that one of my former professors edited-he was the head of some Hemingway society and I never had the heart to tell him that i never really liked Hemingway. Anyway, I'm trying to get it and two other stories edited and published which appears to be 'the impossible dream'. Cervantes, I'm not!

OK all, good morning and if anyone has some humorous or just plain damn cute pics, please post on my behalf today!!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Hopefully, this might be your last blast of Winter's cold temps, and Spring will be around the corner. Is your snow all gone yet?


Are you kidding? I'll get my camera out and show later today. We likely have more snow than you do.


----------



## SINC

Vicki, all my humourous stuff is on my web site today. Here's a sample:


----------



## ciaochiao

*leg warmers*

Thanks Dr. G! They're so cute! What lovely legwarmers you have there. My little Shih Tzus try to climb on the bed while I'm sleeping and when I awaken, my legs are boiling because they flank both sides of my legs! It's cute and beats the heck out of a thermal blanket! How's that for going green?
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*names*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, here is a pic from a couple of weeks ago that my wife took as I was trying to take a nap. Six of the seven doxies were taking up most of the bed.


Hi Dr. G:
What are your pups' names from left to right? Thanks.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Lol!!!*



SINC said:


> Vicki, all my humourous stuff is on my web site today. Here's a sample:


Hi Don:
As always, you never fail to deliver a smile! That is a very funny pic. CGI I would presume. LOL!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*They're Stools!*



SINC said:


> Vicki, all my humourous stuff is on my web site today. Here's a sample:


Hi Don:

You know, every since I've joined the Shang and address you in a post, I INVARIABLY include a 'g' at the end of your name. I've always managed to catch it before posting but one of these days I may slip. I find it funny because i seem to want to include the 'g' right after typing the 'n' in your name!!

I looked at the pic again. Those are STOOLS!! I am so impressed. I wonder where the owner purchased the stools but they are really, really funny-especially when the users are women of the cloth!!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, with all of your sun, I thought your snow would be gone by now. We have about a 6 foot mound at the front of the driveway. and about 3-4 feet of snow in the front and back garden. The doxies just walk on top of this snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, from left to right, they are Daisy, Gracie, Casey, Bridget, Fanny (the mom to be?) and Jack. Abby is off by herself on my chair.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Don:
> 
> You know, every since I've joined the Shang and address you in a post, I INVARIABLY include a 'g' at the end of your name. I've always managed to catch it before posting but one of these days I may slip. I find it funny because i seem to want to include the 'g' right after typing the 'n' in your name!!
> Vicki


What an odd coincidence, Vicki, I grew up in the 1950s with a Chinese laundry across the street and a Chinese market garden next door. During my youth, I worked both in the laundry and every fall picked vegetables for the market garden owner Lee Lam.

The owner of the laundry was a guy named Jim Hing and he always "sung my name" in his own way. He would sing Dong-loooooo, Dong-lo, Dong-lo whenever he wanted me to do something. (He could not say Donald.) I remember that with great affection as he was such a kind and generous man.

He taught me to make great Chinese food too.


----------



## Dr.G.

The house next door to me has been bought by a Chinese couple here in St.John's, and is being rented out to grad students at MUN, all of whom are from China. Every so often, they come over to me to ask me to translate something for them, usually a federal or provincial government form. They have taught me to say hello, goodbye and thank you in Chinese.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Obama children are heartbroken, and so is the doxie puppy we were going to give to them, that the Obama's chose a different breed of dog. Both parents of this pup were born in Chicago, IL.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Don, with all of your sun, I thought your snow would be gone by now. We have about a 6 foot mound at the front of the driveway. and about 3-4 feet of snow in the front and back garden. The doxies just walk on top of this snow.


Marc, it's a strange twist, but in the west, sunshine means *COLDER* not warmer. When it's overcast or cloudy, the clouds act as a blanket keeping the heat generated on the ground from dissipating in the atmosphere. 

It is very bright and sunny here today so the temp is -29°, windchill -44°. 

I have to go out but I've prevailed on my sister who parks in a heated garage to drive me around. I don't feel like shovelling the snow from the past few days and then driving on square tires.

I did raise the issue of shared responsibility for snow removal with my parking neighbours, but they all thought I was joking. sigh.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## danalicious

Morning everyone!
Marc, could I get a New York bagel with real cream cheese and lox? Cucumbers on the side...
Robert, sorry to hear about your loss. 
Morning Vicki - hope you have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## danalicious

winwintoo said:


> Marc, it's a strange twist, but in the west, sunshine means *COLDER* not warmer. When it's overcast or cloudy, the clouds act as a blanket keeping the heat generated on the ground from dissipating in the atmosphere.
> 
> It is very bright and sunny here today so the temp is -29°, windchill -44°.
> 
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Ouch! Stay warm Margaret.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> He taught me to make great Chinese food too.


SINC, you REALLY need to get your "buns" over to the ehMac Foodie Social group....I'd sure like to hear more about what you're cookin'!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> SINC, you REALLY need to get your "buns" over to the ehMac Foodie Social group....I'd sure like to hear more about what you're cookin'!


Here ya go KC4. Give this one a try. It was that very Jim Hing who taught me how to make this one and it is the best sweet and sour rib you will ever taste.

And don't be put off by the pickles in the recipe. Back in the 50s we aten them cooked along with the ribs. Some folks like to pick 'em out, but give it all a try before you resort to that. (The pickles by the way are those kind with bits of cauliflower and onion in them too.)

I will expect a full report on how you like them.

Don Sinclair’s Sweet And Sour Ribs

2 lbs cubed spareribs (Pork or Beef)
1 jar sweet mixed pickles and brine (16 oz.)
3 heaping tablespoons brown sugar
1 heaping teaspoon Keen’s dry mustard
1/2 cup vinegar
1 cup flour
Cooking oil
Salt and pepper to taste

Place salt, pepper and flour in plastic bag, then add ribs a few at a time and shake to coat evenly. Brown ribs in dutch oven on stovetop over high heat in hot oil to sear. When done add pickles and the brine from the jar, cover and cook at medium heat for 10 minutes.

Meanwhile mix mustard, brown sugar and a teaspoon of flour with enough water to make a smooth paste, then stir in the paste and the vinegar to the pot.

Cook over meidum heat for 10 more minutes, then place dutch oven in 325 degree oven and bake for 2 to 3 hours until very tender.

Serves 4.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Don Sinclair’s Sweet And Sour Ribs
> 
> ....
> 
> Serves 4.


Serves KC4! 
Thanks Don, I WILL gladly try your recipe and report! The pickles don't put me off it at all....


----------



## ciaochiao

SINC said:


> The owner of the laundry was a guy named Jim Hing and he always "sung my name" in his own way. He would sing Dong-loooooo, Dong-lo, Dong-lo whenever he wanted me to do something. (He could not say Donald.) I remember that with great affection as he was such a kind and generous man.
> 
> He taught me to make great Chinese food too.


Wow Don, (had that 'g' in there again!) that is a coincidence. Maybe you are destined to be Chinese in your next life? I've always been puzzled as to why I add that 'g'. Perhaps it's the gods saying that you need to post your recipes sharing your abilities for cooking Chinese food? I'm a terrible cook. Could you help me out in that respect? My kids go to school in Chinatown and most of their friends are Chinese. They love Chinese food. My parents made some excellent dishes but as the typical Chinese kid, I was made to study academics, music, and sport without any training in 'real life skills'. I'd appreciate a hint or more - what do you generally make (Chinese food wise)?
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Big Loss!*



Dr.G. said:


> The Obama children are heartbroken, and so is the doxie puppy we were going to give to them, that the Obama's chose a different breed of dog. Both parents of this pup were born in Chicago, IL.


Oh my goodness Dr. G:
Are the Obama kids aware of their loss? that puppy is soooo cute! Is that one of yours Dr. G? I love the names of your pups. They are very 'homey'. I love the name Abby. My daughter loves the name 'Gabby' and swears that we will name our next puppy, Gabby. We're hoping to adopt a pekingnese over the coming year. I just need to find a good breeder. 
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Hey ciaochiao!

You need to get your steam "buns" over to the ehMacs Foodie group too....I posted a photo of some steamed Shrimp dumplings I made - JUST like the kind served at Dim Sum...and they are EASY! I'll post the recipe in the Foodie Group if you want. 

Meanwhile, here's another link to cheer you up...View ALL of the funny baby clips - they are accidentally-spit-on-your-keyboard funny.

http://www.etrade.com/tv

I posted this already once in another thread, but you may not have found it there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, same thing here. Sunshine means cold temps, although today is atypical, in that it is very sunny and +4C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. We have fresh bagels made every hour, along with homemade cream cheese.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh my goodness Dr. G: Are the Obama kids aware of their loss? that puppy is soooo cute! Is that one of yours Dr. G?" Yes, Vicki, that is Rosie. We actually placed her in a great home with a loving 10 year old boy who adores her. She is now the only dog in the house rather than being one of eight doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, Regina had "ice crystals" today. What exactly are ice crystals during wind chill warning days/nights?


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon all! 

I've been a bit busy and keep falling behind here... Marc that pic of you trying to nap with most of the doxies taking their piece of real estate on the bed makes me laugh... *lol**

Did they have you hanging onto the edge of the bed to keep from falling off? 

You would be surprised how well one itty-bitty MinPin can do this by himself on a cold winter night... he likes to get under the covers and "glue" himself to my back... if I move over... he moves over and so on. He is a good "hot water bottle" substitute though. 

Right now he's lying in his spot in front of the heating outlet, lolling around like a bathing beauty having a sun tan... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. When we have a couple of the doxies in bed with us, both my wife and I are clinging to the edge as they have the warm middle ground of the queen size bed.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, Regina had "ice crystals" today. What exactly are ice crystals during wind chill warning days/nights?


I'm not sure what they mean by "ice crystals" - but I can tell you that the exhaust from cars sort of hangs in the air, making it hard to see at intersections. It wasn't that bad out today but I was picked up by my sister in her nice warm van and I didn't need to shovel or scrape.

We ended up way at the east end of the city and came back on the highway. Cars coming in from the east were packed with snow so there must be worse weather a bit east of here.

Back home now and wishing I had read Don's recipe before I went for groceries. Would have liked to try his ribs. Sounds good.

I use dill pickles and pickle juice in a lot of soups and quick meals. Lots of flavour and it would otherwise go to waste.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, every so often, Environment Canada has for Regina "ice crystals". Not snow, now fog, but ice crystals.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Food&Puppies*

Don, your recipe for s/s ribs/port looks so similar to the one my mom used!! I can't believe it. Even down to the pickles. OK, so since I missed out on my mom, I'm going to try yours. I'll let you know how it goes.

I think that puppies for warmth are greener and more energy efficient than any other manner! I sometimes feel a bit smothered but I only have two to deal with. i cna't imagine 7 trying to edge me off the bed!! But you've got to admit, it's such a warm feeling waking up to a batch of puppies all gathered on the bed.

Dana, thanks for the well-wishes. I'm moving along. Best I can do right now.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are the proud parents to be ............... maybe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fanny is on the left and Jack is on the right.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Fanny&Jack*

Hi All;
Dr. G, my crossed fingers are permanently bonded together until I hear that Fanny and Jack are new parents! Of course that means you and your wife are also parents. They are beautiful. I know their pups will be gone in a blink of an eye. You and your wife will be saddened but overall, you'll be happy for your puppies. I can't imagine ever being a breeder and having to 'give up' any of the puppies birthed in my home. That's why I keep wanting to win the lottery-so I can have a property thats grand enough to keep all the puppies produced for the next 10 years!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, yes, it is difficult to sell the pups after 10-13 weeks ............... even harder when they are older. Still, it is best for them to be in good homes.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I understand*

Hi Dr. G:

I understand. You and your wife are bona fide breeders and thus, your role is to produce exceptional members of the breed. I just know how hard it is to give up anything that's birthed in my home - even my kids- which is why the soon to be 22 year old is still living with me. But your love for the doxies show in the final result: perfect baby doxies plus the pain you both feel when giving them up. My last pair of pups - Ciaochiao and Alyssa, gave birth to two sets of pups. I cried every time someone came to adopt one. I made the 'price' so low that almost anyone could have purchased one - which one of my acquaintances said was not necessarily good for the pups. All I wanted was a good home for the babies. They were SOOOO cute!! I cried for days after they'd been adopted. Then again, I cried for months after the loss of any of my dogs. I recall calling into work after the passing of my 1st pup and telling them that my younger brother had passed away. But that's really what it is, a member of the family. But kudos to you and your wife Dr. G, for being able to find good homes for the pups. I can see how much you love each and every one of them. And HOW ABOUT MORE PICS OF THE MINPIN???
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Resemblance*

Dr. G:
Don't you think the doxies sort of resemble one of your heroes - Mark Twain? I'm not kidding. I think Twain was an exceptionally handsome guy-don't you think your pups sort of look like him? Come on people, back me up here!!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

The only doxie we have that might resemble Mark Twain would be Daisy, the mother of the first two litters of pups.


----------



## Bolor

Hi Marc. Ice crystals is actually frozen fog that is suspended in the air. It eventually falls and looks like a fine snow. We're dropping to -33 tonight (before wind) Today temps were -22 with wind cills in the -35 range (50 kpm gusts and blowing snow). it took me all morning to clean up after last night's dump. I'll include a picture of what the driveway looks like now. The snow bank is roughly 6 to 7 feet high.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ewww!!*

Bob, that is a beautiful yet haunting picture from my past. I lived in Regina for almost 20 years. I know of the 'ice crystals' that you describe. i never really knew what that meant either and am glad you clarified. I do recall however, the beautiful, sunny Regina winter mornings which were a shroud to the absolute frigid temperatures faced when one stepped outside! I can't say that Toronto's been any better but I can say that the western winters are quite deceiving with their fully bright, sunshiny days.
Vicki


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone.

Quick update on my contractor story of a little while ago. So far, the guy we hired to do the two apartments has been working out well... he's moving along at a very good pace, so currently, the only thing holding him back is that we're waiting on materials. But if he keeps going at this rate, I can keep him and his guys busy and employed for another 2 months.

We managed to find a little work for the other guy--who managed to procrastinate himself out the first job--just to try him out and give him a bit of a break. We gave him one unit to clear out and demo. First, he asked for too much, so we brought him down. Then, he takes twice as long as anyone else doing it: comes in a little late, leaves a bit early, takes a long lunch, and then spends half the day sitting in his truck while his helper is doing all the work. My super took pity on the helper and pitched in.

Paid him before the job was totally done--it was close enough to done, and we wanted to him out--and he asked me what I thought of his work. Told him I thought he was a bit slow and that overall, I was not impressed. Apparently, he went back to the jobsite and told his helper not to bother cleaning up since he wasn't going to get any more work here.... well with that attitude, he definitely wasn't.

The irony is that we hired him as a favour to his dad. My father was still hoping we could find something more for him, even if he works slowly, just out of respect for his dad.... until he heard about his attitude.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Bob. You also have more snow at the end of your driveway than I do. My mound is nearly 6 feet. How much snow did you folks get this winter? We got 9 feet (so far) and about 5 inches of rain, which helps to bring down the mounds. This is what it is usually like in January ............... as well as how late March storms can make any thought of an early String shere folly. You can't hear me cursing Winter in the last picture .............. but I was.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's a sad story, Sonal. I have had experiences with contractors who took pride in their work and would not let me help them clean up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nite nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G and all of you who also hit the pillows at this annoyingly normal hour!! I'm an insomniac so the 'rising sun' is usually my alarm clock. Dr, G, may your dreams be filled with Fanny and Jack baby puppies! Maybe you could name a couple, Fric, and Frac, which is my pet name for my two youngest who are 10&12. I love that nick name and when they are adopted, I'm sure the new parents would like the names Fric and Frac as well. If they don't, they'll change it to something equally catchy.

After reading about the Portuguese Water Dog, I'm not sure why the Obama's chose this breed. A labradoodle or doxie, or shih-tzu would have been far more suited to their lifestyle, Even a peke would suit the liitle girls. My money was on the Labradoodles. Oh well, I'll get my own Labradoodle. The PWDs are very, very hyper and clingy. I don't know why they'd want a dog that would be so lonely when they go away. Moreover, if they had chosen a minpin, DOXIE, shih tzu, or peke type puppy, they could take their puppy with them in far more venues than a huge PWD. Oh well, different pups for different folks. I still think we should bombard the Obamas with suggestions to get a smaller, more portable doggie like Dr, G's adorable babies, my adorable babies, Diane's MinPin, and several other suitable breeds. I vote for the shih tzu (non shedding) and the new Doxies Dr. G will have 'baking in the oven' soon!

Good night and tomorrow Don, i'm going to purchase the ingredients for your interesting s/s recipe! Wish me luck cuz I really do suck as a cook!

And Dana, thanks for the baby pics. They were exactly as you described, 'accidentally spitting' on the keyboard funny! I love the clip of the one baby singing and the other one saying, 'no, no, what are you doing?' They are so hilarious.
Nite nite to all!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is that you??*



Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the info, Bob. You also have more snow at the end of your driveway than I do. My mound is nearly 6 feet. How much snow did you folks get this winter? We got 9 feet (so far) and about 5 inches of rain, which helps to bring down the mounds. This is what it is usually like in January ............... as well as how late March storms can make any thought of an early String shere folly. You can't hear me cursing Winter in the last picture .............. but I was.


Hi Dr. G:
I shivered just looking at your driveway! Is that you in the last pic? if it is, you look much, much younger than how I envisioned you and yes, you're quite right, Daisy does resemble Mark Twain a bit more than the others. I still think they all bear resemblance. Cute isn't it?
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine and get on with your weekend. I've been up for the past two hours writing and have mybirdie.ca updated and ready to go. I've even got a good head start on tomorrow's edition. Tea and coffee are on along with a nice selection of fresh fruits and pastries. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## rgray

Mornin' all. SINC, I guess the early mybirdie gets the worm...  I've been playing with my data for the last couple of hours - finally getting the figure to work like I want it to. Dr.G, that snow is the Nfld winter as I remember. Here is a quicky iPhone shot taken this morning through my back door showing the snow situation here in the Gulag. Hopes of skating over frozen snow were dashed as yesterday's rain washed most of it away....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and fruit. Feeling better these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Vicki, that is me in the picture. That was 6 years ago, however. To give you an idea of the amount of snow we get, two years earlier, when we received 21 feet of snow, we had a January weather bomb that sat over St. John's and gave us over 5 feet of snow in a bit less than a week. It drifted so badly that the first floor windows of my neighbor's house (the blue one) were totally covered over and the drift when up to the overhang above his front door.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert. Nice view. Where exactly do you live? The Gulag is not that descriptive.


----------



## medic03

Morning, everyone seems to be up early today. I was looking forward to finally being able to sleep in but ended up wide awake before 7 this morning. I think I will put on a pot of fresh coffee and go and read the newspaper. Hope everyone enjoys their weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and sunny, which is great for this time of year.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Just back from a few days in Saskatoon. Woke up one morning while there and it was -33°c. That's without any windchill factored in. Fortunately the only amount of time I spent outside was warming up the rental car and driving to the jobsite, which was inside a building. The hotel didn't have underground parking, and the rental agency neglected to give me a cord to plug the car in, so there were a couple of tense moments while the starter very slowly spun, but then the engine roared into life, so all was well. 

I would have been a bit unhappier if my luggage hadn't eventually shown up too - my Westjet flight had too much luggage so they decided that my suitcase with my winter work boots should be left in Vancouver, instead of one of the 30 sets of golfclubs I watched being loaded into the hold from people returning from their vacations in Hawaii ... but my suitcase came in on a later flight, so that turned out okay too (and Westjet gave me a $100 credit towards a future flight for popping over to the airport to pick it up instead of making them deliver it to me). Gotta see the silver lining, eh?

Also had 'ice crystals' and patches of 'ice fog', although I'm hard pressed to really tell the difference myself - ice crystals are less dense, and are pretty in the sunlight. Ice fog is harder to see through . 

Enjoy your weekends, everyone.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Robert. Nice view. Where exactly do you live? The Gulag is not that descriptive.


Well, I am reluctant to be too precise on the 'net about where I live, but as said before there are clues. The river is the Rideau. The bridge is the main freight line between Montreal and Toronto. If you were to take a north-south line from Ottawa to the St Lawrence the middle of that line would be fairly close. By Gulag I mean Ontario east of a line from Ottawa to Kingston. Just another part of Ontario largely forgotten by the provincial gov't - they don't seem to notice anything outside the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. Westjet is the airline to travel with here in St.John's, unless Air Canada has the only flights available.


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, now I see why you call it the Gulag. I have heard of this GTA-centric way of viewing things in ON from a friend of mine who moved from TO to London, ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C and still sunny which is amazing for this time of year. Oftentimes, Feb. was ushered out and March ushered in with a blizzard.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am making Reuben sandwichs for lunch, which will be grilled or toasted (your choice) and made with corned beef, sauerkraut, Swiss cheese and Russian dressing. Enjoy.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Robert, now I see why you call it the Gulag. I have heard of this GTA-centric way of viewing things in ON from a friend of mine who moved from TO to London, ON.


Indeed. The GTA thinks of itself as the COTU.... Out in the various Gulags of this province we refer of it more as the ROTU..... 

(in (not so) Secret Gulag Code: R =rectum)


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, I guess NL is the Gulag of Canadian Confederation, and yet, there is also a feeling outside of the greater St.John's area that all our province thinks about is this region ........... which, in a way, is true.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I am making Reuben sandwichs for lunch, which will be grilled or toasted (your choice) and made with corned beef, sauerkraut, Swiss cheese and Russian dressing. Enjoy.


Pretty good sandwiches Marc. Leave the cheese out and they'd be perfect.


----------



## medic03

rgray said:


> Indeed. The GTA thinks of itself as the COTU.... Out in the various Gulags of this province we refer of it more as the ROTU.....
> 
> (in (not so) Secret Gulag Code: R =rectum)


and it is comments like the above that show the narrow mindedness of people that don't see that there is a world outside of their own little doorstep. 

Does the GTA get more than the rest of the province - sure it does, course it also represents more than half of the population of Ontario (oh and that means it pays over half of the taxes here too doesn't it!)

and by the way I am not even from the GTA but I am tired of people bashing my CHOSEN place to live.


----------



## winwintoo

My son called me from Victoria last night and told me it was so cold there he had to put his hands in his pockets to keep warm. 

Meanwhile, it's still -38° with the windchill here in Southern Saskatchewan. The sun is shining brightly but no real wind to speak of.

Coffee for me and off to work I go.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## medic03

You guys have really been hit with the cold this year Margaret. Keep warm!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we could leave out the cheese if that is what you request. We aim to please here at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I am from the St.John's metropolitan area, which represents over 25% of the population of all of NL, and that is the attitude that many have to those outside of this region. I have traveled all over NL, and feel that people in rural NL should have, within reason, the same sorts of services as we have here. Trouble is that outside of teachers and some nurses, it is difficult to bring in doctors and specialists to these rural areas and get them to stay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, might I suggest our Winwintoo Latte? It is like Bolor Special, only with coffee and milk.


----------



## Dr.G.

I can't even imagine the temps that they have out in the west, from Bob in Timmins to Don, in central Alberta. I have a student in Goose Bay, Labrador, who told me that she was online, nice and warm in her home, while it was -53C with the windchill outside.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, might I suggest our Winwintoo Latte? It is like Bolor Special, only with coffee and milk.


Wow, an offering named for me :clap::clap:

And it's good too. Will it become a permanent item on the menu?

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Margaret. The customers call it the Winter Wintoo. It has become a treat with our speciality coffee crowd.


----------



## winwintoo

this is me:


----------



## Dr.G.

Our two worst selling coffees are the Sinc Sludge and the Glassman Goo and Gob. Such is life in the age of marketing.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon to all. Just finished watching a couple of morning movies to start of the weekend nice and relaxing.

Have a birthday party to attend to tonight and hopefully cap off the weekend with a quiet day tomorrow as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Margaret. Reminds me of lazy doxies.


----------



## overkill

Top photo looked like me this morning Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Sounds like you are having a lazy doxie day as well. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

The top picture is of Casey. He plays hard and then crashes. That is is favorite spot and position.


----------



## overkill

Casey and I would get a long just fine  Actually just received me first guitar that I got with my points reward system on my credit card and am utilizing Garage Band's free lessons to learn how to play.

Very exciting!


----------



## SINC

Steve, lemme know how you make out. I've had a guitar for years but never really learned how to play it properly. I have thought about trying this, but now that you are in the mood, I will let you be the guinea pig, OK?


----------



## overkill

Sounds good to me Don. I was heavy into the Saxophone a few years back but had since dropped off, but after seeing the new features in Garageband I thought it was worth a shot.

Just completed my first lesson and I must say that Apple has done a really nice job in introducing you to the instrument. I am in the process of downloading the other 8 free lessons at around 300mb each, so watch out if you have limited storage. 

As well I think having the 24" iMac helps in seeing the videos better as well as the neck of the guitar which they display in Garageband to show which strings and frets you need to be hitting.

I was completely blown away with the built-in guitar tuner that Garageband has and that it utilizes the built in mic on the iMac.

See how this continues to go, but so far very impressed.


----------



## medic03

Very cool, I'll have to check this out. I have always wanted to learn to play the cello.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon all... 

I've been reading and catching up... 

So... first the "food" order... please Marc, may I have one of those Reuben sandwiches? Cheese and the whole bit... everything... load 'er up... yum!

Also BTW... did your wife have any thoughts about that kennel's website I had concerns about? Please PM if you don't want to talk about it here. 

For those who don't know... the couch that Marc's doxie, Casey is lying in is actually a special model... I have something similar... "couch with built-in small dog hammock"... *grin**. They love it!

Speaking more of dogs... if I had a million dollars... I'd go into owning and breeding Dobermans. I've done more studying about their problem with cardiomyopathy and the work they are doing at the Veterinary school in Guelph... quite involved. The problem itself is "idiopathic" in that they don't really know why Dobermans suffer from this condition so very much more than other dog breeds, but they have a whole program set up to try and improve things. Unfortunately to really help if you have Dobermans and want to breed responsibly I suspect it will cost you a little... they should be enrolled in Guelph's program, yearly exams and so forth. I would do it simply for the love of the breed and placing the pups in like good homes at a reasonable price and a promise... if I had a million dollars, if I had a million dollars...


----------



## Dreambird

Part deux... the subject of "gulags"... 

Suspect they exist in every province... my Mom consistently complains nothing north of the low mainland in BC matters... she lives up in Dawson Creek, small town of about 13,000. Very very hard to get things like good Doctors to hang around... the one she has now has absolutely no sense of empathy with seniors. And even less with women... I'll just say "it's not his way" and leave it at that. So she gets into trouble too often before someone looks after her. At 79, it scares me but she's been lucky to live just up the street from the hospital and she speaks up for herself there. 

And in DC they also have a piece of real estate hanging around their necks as Don often speaks of... it's called the $outh Peace Multiplex. It costs dearly on their property taxes.


----------



## Dreambird

*Off Soap Box Now...*

Done ranting... or co-miserating... or whatever...

... if I had a million dollars!


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> ... if I had a million dollars!


Ya sound like a bare naked lady.


----------



## SINC

Steve, thanks for the info on Garage Band. I have a 21" monitor for my MBP so I can hook that up to see the strings, or since it is already hooked up to my Mini, I can view it there.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yum*

Hi All:

I always love the food and drink here in the Shang. I'll take the sandwich minus the sauerkraut, unless of course, it's homemade. The commercial stuff is really horrible. And I'll take Don's slice of Swiss cheese too!

I DO live in the GTA and have a mixed opinion of Toronto. I've lived here, after being a transplant from Regina, for almost 15 years. I have found Toronto to be very cold in certain venues yet in other instances, their people are very kind and accepting. I would have to say that I feel as Treena does-regarding Toronto/GTA paying taxes. I'm involved with the public education system and see how much $$ gets funneled out of Toronto/GTA to pay for outlying areas. There are times when Torontonians get frustrated with their consistently funneled taxes. In that respect, I think that Torontonians are very, very tolerant. I don't think there's any other city where the taxes are collected by the civic coffers then immediately placed into the hands of the ministry - which is provincial. They say that Toronto must 'Share'. But in reality, there is no other place in Ontario that housing and travel are so costly. At the same time, Toronto benefits from some of the lowest prices in electronics, foods, &textiles. We also have what is to me, the best NA transit system. Although NY's is bigger/more reliable, not many want to sit in their system after 11 p.m. 

Not to be nasty, but I've lived in Vancouver as well and they are by far, the most cold society in Canada. I found that the Atlantic provinces and almost every other place other than BC, to be very warm and welcoming. 

OK, now I'll go back to eating my Dr. G's Reuben.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I could send Casey out to you for a trial period, say two or three years. Kudos on Garage Band.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I shall send you a Reuben sandwhich, freshly made and hot, via Doxie Express.

My wife could not tell much about the breeders from the website. Sorry.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Free Lessons??*



overkill said:


> Casey and I would get a long just fine  Actually just received me first guitar that I got with my points reward system on my credit card and am utilizing Garage Band's free lessons to learn how to play.
> 
> Very exciting!


Wow Steve:

That is really great that garageband actually helps us learn music. I am a 'bona fide' classical musician. Got my ARCT performance (Piano) at 14 and my teacher's at 18. Then I went to UBC for a B.Mus Performance and got that before I hit 20. My second instrument was the cheapest-voice. But I played the violin for a little while-until my teacher selfishly told my mom that I should drop the violin and concentrate on the piano. Why do I call her selfish? Because I was her 'prize pupil' and any competition I won (and not to sound arrogant, but i really did win many), also showcased her abilities as a teacher. I always hated the piano, especially compared to the violin. Had I continued in violin, I don't think I would have quit music to pursue science. Anyway, the point of my rambling is that I've always loved the guitar and have one that was given to me years ago. I've never been able to really play other than plucking the tune out note by note. if garage band really works, then i'll take a look at it and finally learn how to play more than hunt/peck on the frets. I, like Don, will let you be the test student. I don't know if our recent ehMac upgrades allow for audio files to be uploaded, but I'd love to hear your progress in about 2 weeks. Do you think we could start a Shang on Youtube group? Dr. G, do you think this is something we could do en masse? And finally, which garageband is this you're using Steve-'08 or 09? If it's 09, I'm going to have to wait until someone has a copy for sale or gift. i understand that some features in iLife 09 aren't available for any system that's NOT intel. And I'm not in a position to change almost all of my G4s to intels. I do have an intel laptop - it's my son's. And he can't use it outside of plugging it into a wall socket for power since for whatever reasons, the battery isn't 'recognized' when charged in the computer. So I technically do have an intel. Everyone, please weigh in on this question. 

Don, seeing you on YouTube 'strummin my pain with your words' would really, really make my day!!

Dr.G, I can't believe you're so YOUNG!! That's why I asked if that was you in the pic. I guess your avatar really made me think of you looking like Mark Twain or Einstein! Your ability to diffuse contention also lead me to believe you to be far older than your picture indicates! I'd love it if we all put our mugs on a site that was specific for the Shang. Our own mugs plus the mugs of the loved pups and kitties we have. Is that something you envision us doing Don? You're the newspaper guy, you tell us if that's something possible. 

OK, i'm going to finish my Dr, G's reuben plus Margaret's latte.
Vicki


----------



## overkill

Completed lesson 2 already, have been able to pick up 3 chords E,C,G and learn to transition through them.

Garagband has some real nice features for these lessons, in being able to repeat through specific parts of the lesson or slowing down the pace of the chords to match your learning speed.

Still impressed...by lession 9 apparently I am suppose to play like BB King, so watch out!


----------



## SINC

Marc, Vicki has seen your picture now. Think I should show her my picture?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Don the Bonne*

Yes alas, I have seen Dr. G's pic. To make my mind complete, I definitely need to see a pic of Don the Bonne! i need to find a pic of myself that won't crack the computer screen. i've already seen your biting dog (say that with the Peter Seller's accent as in pink panther series). Now all i need is to see you Mr. Sinclair. Make my day!! come on, I dare you- make my day!
Vicki


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Marc, Vicki has seen your picture now. Think I should show her my picture?


NO........Vicki just say NO, It will forever be burned into your retinas.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Marc, Vicki has seen your picture now. Think I should show her my picture?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Please don't, my gentle eyes can't stand it 

Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Only one left*



medic03 said:


> NO........Vicki just say NO, It will forever be burned into your retinas.


HA HA HA!!!!! You guys really make me laugh, which is why I love the Shang. ok, well, i only have one eye left and the other was blinded by retinal detachments. So if Don is the Medusa, then I shall use a mirror to view his visage. Please Don, don't let the naysayers dissuade your posting. I anxiously await a pic. And don't try to post Brad Pitt or Clooney. I don't find those guys very handsome anyway. Again, perhaps it's my 'skewed' vision?
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm, that's one for and two against. I guess I won't be showing my pic anytime soon.


----------



## medic03

Why do I not believe you Don?????


----------



## SINC

medic03 said:


> Why do I not believe you Don?????


You dare to doubt my word, Treena?


----------



## ciaochiao

*U & the Missus*

Don:
I'm a believer! C'mon, just post a pic of you and the missus plus that cute yet nasty dog - the one that bites. I'm 'engaged', so that's all you need to know!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

If I did that, I would surprise a whole bunch of people here, right folks?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Help*

Hi All:

I'm very bad at searching for sites so I was wondering if anyone knows or can direct me to sites that allow venting for the broken-hearted? I tried the 'platonic' area of CL. I was really stunned with the type of answers or people I attracted. I'm seriously just in need of a 'vent space' and I'm NOT into talking like those 4 a.m. infomercial sites. Thanks you guys, for your direction. I feel as if this Shang site is one large but warm family.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

I say, go for the pink, Sinc.


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> I anxiously await a pic.


Here's one.................


----------



## ciaochiao

*Rg*



rgray said:


> Here's one.................


Rg;
That pic is truly priceless!! i'm still laughing as i write this reply!! C'mon, Don looks nothing like that right? Right? Right???
Vicki


----------



## rgray

Uh, if you say so.....  I really have no idea.....


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I'm very bad at searching for sites so I was wondering if anyone knows or can direct me to sites that allow venting for the broken-hearted? I tried the 'platonic' area of CL. I was really stunned with the type of answers or people I attracted. I'm seriously just in need of a 'vent space' and I'm NOT into talking like those 4 a.m. infomercial sites. Thanks you guys, for your direction. I feel as if this Shang site is one large but warm family.
> Vicki


Vicki, have you thought of just pouring your thoughts onto the pages of a journal? Either a paper book - there's something to be said for the therapy of putting pen to paper, or a computer journal. There are lots of journal apps that allow you to include pictures and websites etc. 

When I was in the depths of despair, I wrote constantly and eventually turned a lot of what I wrote into a printed book (only one copy in existence and I've lost the digital files for it ) but I eventually wrote my way out of the doldrums.

I found that trying to share my feelings with others invariably led to misunderstanding and bad advice. In fact I ended up with a circle of "friends" who thrived on my misery and really didn't want me to get better. I provided a great deal of amusement.

That's my experience, your milage may vary.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, Don is very distinguished looking, especially when he wears a suit jacket ................ unless you "think pink".


----------



## Dreambird

Thank you for the sandwich Marc, it was dee-licious! Kudos to the Doxie Express... when it arrived I was caught unawares momentarily and came out to find Fidget trying to finagle and deal it out of them...  But they didn't go for it... oh no... they handed it over to me as instructed! 




SINC said:


> Ya sound like a bare naked lady.


Yeah... ever since I heard last night about some band of men breaking up that there "litty ditty" has been stuck in my head!


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that the Doxie Express did as they were instructed. Also glad that you liked your sandwichm Diane.


----------



## Dreambird

Oh thank your wife for having a look see for me anyway Marc, it just bothered me at the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry she could not have been of more help, Diane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*paix*

Good nite to Dr. G.. May your dreams be of doxies and clear driveways!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Sleep tight as I work on mybirdie.ca for the morning. Course, then I have to get up and upload it all.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good morning*

Good Morning All 

I hope you all have strong stomachs because I'm making breakfast this morning. On the menu is 'dim sum' So grab your sui mai (Pork dumplings), har gow (shrimp dumplings), lo bok go (turnip cake), and of course, the cheun guen (spring rolls). There's also some char sui jook (BBQ pork rice soup) in large vessels to be ladled out as soon as your bowl arrives. Oh yes, I almost forgot, there's stuffed ai-gua (shrimp stuffed eggplant), jeu cheung fun (beef or shrimp stuffed rice rolls), gno-mai gai (chicken stuffed sticky rice), and gwon chow ngow hoa (beef fried rice noodles). And of course, I'll be rolling the cart that holds several types of buns (sweet and salty), ribs, and other goodies that you only need to point at for it to appear on your table! Don't forget to open up the lid on the teapot when your tea is empty!! Enjoy everyone and happy Sunday morning!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning Vicki, that's quite a feast but a welcome change for breakfast. I just finished uploading mybirdie.ca and can now turn my attention to a bit of surfing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. Thanks for this grand meal. What a way to start the day. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I usually wait for a quiet moment to venture into St. Albert's Place. I find I can wander around for an hour or so if I am not careful. A fine site.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Hope your Sunday is starting off nice and relaxing as mine is. Just getting ready to hit the grocery store to pick up a few things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yesterday's sun and warmth has been replaced today with freezing drizzle and -3C. Welcome to March.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Margaret*



winwintoo said:


> Vicki, have you thought of just pouring your thoughts onto the pages of a journal? Either a paper book - there's something to be said for the therapy of putting pen to paper, or a computer journal. There are lots of journal apps that allow you to include pictures and websites etc.
> 
> When I was in the depths of despair, I wrote constantly and eventually turned a lot of what I wrote into a printed book (only one copy in existence and I've lost the digital files for it ) but I eventually wrote my way out of the doldrums.
> 
> I found that trying to share my feelings with others invariably led to misunderstanding and bad advice. In fact I ended up with a circle of "friends" who thrived on my misery and really didn't want me to get better. I provided a great deal of amusement.
> 
> That's my experience, your milage may vary.
> 
> Margaret


Thanks for your advice Margaret. I am a 'wannabe' writer with three items on the stove right now. My mom always encouraged me to keep a 'diary' but at one point, i stopped because my parents TOTALLY violated the purpose of a 'PRIVATE' diary-if you get my drift. Later however, I kept a journal of my feelings etc, because I wanted my kids to know how I matured (or didn't) if I died early and they still had questions. This was done because my own mother died almost 3 weeks prior to the birth of my eldest child. That was the most hellish year with one bright spot in it - the birth of my son. I lost my mom in March and then my beloved little pekingese puppy in July. I didn't think I'd ever get over the pain of those months but I guess i did. As for now, you're right, leaning on outsiders tends to confuse the issue more but YES, I've been writing daily in my laptop diary. Not much of the content is reflective. Since this 'heart break' was fairly recent, I'm still at the 'call him every name in the cuss books' stage. But you're right. I, of all people, should know that writing a journal is a cathartic process and eventually, it becomes a humorous composition. How did you write yours? Did you type it into your system or handwrite it? You actually got your journal published? I'd love to read it - if you still have the hard copy and I'll pay to photocopy it. I think that the thing I need to realize is that my situation isn't unique and that several other men and women have or are experiencing the same depth of sadness. When I'm not in 'waterfall mode', I do the writing. i can't write in waterfall mode because my glasses get completely messed up and I can't see which blasphemous titles i've already used to describe the perp of this crime. It's funny you know, before I got married (twice), I went through 'heartbreak'. that was almost 20 years ago. I never thought that I'd ever experience that form of pain again. I also thought that avoiding the dating game for almost a decade after my 2nd divorce, strengthened me. The shock thing is that the pain I feel now is almost identical to the shards of pain, which pierced my heart over two decades ago. Aren't we, as 'the superior beings in the animal phyla' supposed to LEARN by mistakes? Perhaps I'm just a retarded specimen.I'd really love to read your musings and if possible, I can download or pay for photocopying. Again, thanks for your support and suggestions Margaret. I've been keeping a journal for the past year. The written words suggest an indistinguishable boundary between joy and disappointment. More and more, I believe that it truly a fine line between love and hate. Nonetheless, I am appreciative for the support and humor in the Shang. I just thought that "co-miserating" might be best accomplished in a forum specific to misery  But I am keeping a journal Margaret. For whatever reasons, I am trying to 'write it out' as one may term it. I'm going to bed soon, (remember, I'm the insomniac of this group) I just appreciate being a part of the Shang. 

Take care and don't forget to visit the Dim Sum smorgasbord. It has delectable tasties for everyone! Enjoy the Sunday Chinese Bruncheon!!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*We call it...*

Hi All:

I realize that a lot is 'Lost in Translation' but for any of you who have done the 'dim sum' breakfast, you all know the drill. It's hard to describe for a person who hasn't experienced Dim sum but once you do, THERE'S NO TURNING BACK!!

I ordered the foods from The Rainbow restaurant 24 hrs ago. Everything is nice and fresh and i'll wager that the doxie pups love dim sum as well!! 

Happy noshing everyone!! Don't forget: there are many other delectable morsels on the passing carts! They are yours with the simple 'pointing' of the fingers!! And people, the technical name for this eating event is called, 'Yum Cha' which literally translates to 'drink tea'. it's the Chinese way of 'having coffee'. And as you all know, 'having coffee' means sitting for hours 'chewing the fat'. So Shangies, let's 'chew the fat! I'm game - how about the rest of you?? 

And YOUNG Dr. G, your secret is out now!! You sound like a wise sage but you are really a young whipper snapper aren't you!! I'll need to re-examine my parameters of what and whom is considered sagacious!!

OK Don, I'm still a'waitin your pic. I highly doubt that the pic of Quasi befits your visage. So fess up! Let's see your pics of the wife and Don.
Vicki
Vicki


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Lost in Translation*

Speaking of 'Lost in Translation', did anyone here actually see that movie (Scarlett Johannson and Bill Murray). My eldest and I had to stop the video so that we could laugh long and hard at some of the poignant 'mis'-understandings in the movie. The one I recall most vividly is the scene where Murray is making the whisky commercial and he's trying to figure out if he's supposed to 'do more Roger Moore' or whether he's supposed to mimic Roger Moore again. That, and the 'lip my stockings' had to be the funniest lines in over a decade. Anyone else fell like weighing in this morning as you have your dim sum??
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Halal*

I forgot to add that all the meats used are Hala AND kosherl. It's become so commonplace that often forget to mention the sanctity of the food stuffs. Now that everyone knows, please indulge. it's likely the last big feast I'll hold prior to whatever befalls me in the coming months. C'mon people, dig in!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"And YOUNG Dr. G, your secret is out now!! You sound like a wise sage but you are really a young whipper snapper aren't you!!" Ah, to be young once again. Such is Life. 

Thanks for the Dim Sum, Vicki.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. Any further luck with getting an effective contractor?


----------



## KC4

Yum! Dim Sum! I'm IN! Thanks Vicki! doh je!谢谢你。

Is the char sui jook just like congee? Because I LOVE congee...especially with those long salty donut things...whaddaya call them again? 

Keep the carts rollin! Whoo Hoo!

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Sonal

Hello Marc,

We usually have a couple of different contractors working at the building. So far, the other guys are working out fine.


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> ........ sui mai (*Pork* dumplings),
> ........... char sui jook (BBQ *pork* rice soup)





ciaochiao said:


> I forgot to add that *all the meats* used are Hala AND kosherl. It's become so commonplace that often forget to mention the sanctity of the food stuffs.


 Where on earth did you find the kosher and halal pork? 

From the Halal Food Authority


> Swine flesh is also forbidden, and it is repeated in few other places in the Qur`an


From the National Jewish Outreach Program


> Animals such as pigs and rabbits are not kosher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, KC4. Care to share your real name with The Shang Family?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. That is good news. I had some special herbal tea made for you just in case.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, KC4. Care to share your real name with The Shang Family?


Yup, it's Kim, middle initial "C" and my last name (of Dutch origin) is actually pronounced just like the number 4. Hence the moniker. I even sign paintings with it, akin to a Chinese "chop" /stamp.

WAIT! Wait! Are the carts all rolling back into the kitchen??? I'm not done with dim Sum yet!!! Got to find the cart with the sweet pineapple/coconut buns and tackle it!


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, didn't I promise someone a picture a day or two back? Oh yeah, right, Marc as you can see we have our fair share of snow as well:


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, welcome to The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you have a nice little mountain at the front of your driveway. That is the way it used to look in our driveway before I got my snowblower. Now, I can blow the snow into the middle of the garden. I thought that with all of the sun you folks get your snow would be gone by now.


----------



## Sonal

Well, I will help myself to the herbal tea anyway, Marc. Hate to see good tea go to waste.

Welcome Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Sonal. Would you care for some fresh scones as well?


----------



## Sonal

Yes, thank you. I never saw a scone that I didn't like.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you have a nice little mountain at the front of your driveway. That is the way it used to look in our driveway before I got my snowblower. Now, I can blow the snow into the middle of the garden. I thought that with all of the sun you folks get your snow would be gone by now.


The sun shining means nothing to the accumulated snow when the temperatures stay at -15 to -20 all day long. Nothing melts and won't until later this month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine will melt away a few inches of our snow each day it appears.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, scones are our speciality.


----------



## danalicious

OMG Don...I don't think I've seen that much snow since I was a kid. Then again, maybe I've never seen that much snow...3 feet looks awfully high to a kid...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, you should have been in St.John's during the winter of 2000 or 2003, when we had snow of 21 feet and 19 feet. Snow drifted up to the middle of the second floor windows of some homes in 2000 when we got about 5 feet of snow in 7 days, coming on top of 13 feet of snow from Nov. until mid-Jan. This pic is from late Jan. By early Feb., you could not see any of my front bay window.

Still, Don get the bitterly cold days which we never get here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Well with all of the snowy pictures being shared this afternoon, perhaps we can start to show some sunny destinations of places people want to go?










I will be heading to Iguazu Falls this December, I have the countdown already started


----------



## Sonal

I'm heading to Peru in about a month.










I still have to sort out some last-minute travel details, find some appropriate gear for the Inca trail hike, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Sonal.


----------



## overkill

Thanks Marc  

Don, just a small update on my guitar lesson progression, I have now moved onto lesson 3 and really enjoying it. Learned two more chords and played a small blues 12-chord song.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thoughts of a vacation seem great right now. Just got in from salting my driveway with all of the ice buildup from the freezing rain we are getting. Yes ................. take me anywhere that has a bit of sunshine and some warmth.


----------



## SINC

Ane we are headed to the Monument Valley on the Arizona/Utah border come spring:


----------



## ciaochiao

*All Day Dim Sum*



KC4 said:


> Yum! Dim Sum! I'm IN! Thanks Vicki! doh je!谢谢你。
> 
> Is the char sui jook just like congee? Because I LOVE congee...especially with those long salty donut things...whaddaya call them again?
> 
> Keep the carts rollin! Whoo Hoo!
> 
> Good morning everyone!


Hahahaha!! You make me laugh KC4. Yes, the 'jook' is also called, 'congee' although I think jook sounds far more tasty than 'congee' or 'rice gruel'. The long salty things you're talking about are currently called 'bread' in Chinese restaurants but in Chinese, they're called, 'yow jao' which actually means 'oil fried'. Don't ask me how the chinese come up with some of these dopey names, I didn't start the language :lmao: Another example are the white rice rolls that are either 'plain', with beef or shrimp. In English, they're called 'white rice rolls' which in this case, sounds a heck of a lot better than the actual Chinese name-which is, 'geu cheung fun' - which literally translates to 'long pig intestines' even though it contains nothing intestinal. Do you like chicken or duck feet? The chicken feet are actually very good when made properly, just as the 'ribs' - that taste good only when they are cooked for the appropriate length of time. 

Anyway, the carts are still circling so grab your grub before midnight, which is when the carts get put away for the night. Any special requests?

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Seeing all of those grand pics makes me want to take the first boat out of St.John's. It beats having to drive out of town.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Shhh!! Don't Tell!*



rgray said:


> Where on earth did you find the kosher and halal pork?
> 
> From the Halal Food Authority
> 
> From the National Jewish Outreach Program


Aha rg! As always, you pick up on the smallest details. ok, ok, my secret is out: it's not REALLY pork, it's really tofu made to taste like pork - that's how I've got the halal and kosher bases covered.

And I forgot to say to KC4, good one!! You speak my dialect of Chinese - which is Cantonese. So to your 'do jeh' I say, 'em soi'. My Cantonese phonetics really, really suck and I don't write or read so I can't even throw it into a translator! But anyway, I just wanted to clear the pork issue up with rg.

Finally, WHERE did you guys get those pics? All of them, except the ones with a Mt. Everest of snow, are simply breathtaking! How much would it cost for one person to travel to those locations? 
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Vicki, I became enthralled with the Monument valley area when I was a kid watching western movies, "dusters" if you will with all kinds of my cowboy heros.

Here are two more shots of the area I will finally see with my own eyes and camp in this coming spring:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Where?*



Dr.G. said:


> Seeing all of those grand pics makes me want to take the first boat out of St.John's. It beats having to drive out of town.


Dr. G:
I'm guessing that the 1st pic is somewhere in NFL but where was the 2nd pic of the bumper to bumper traffic, taken? I love the pics posted today. They really are beautiful.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Very breathtaking*



SINC said:


> Vicki, I became enthralled with the Monument valley area when I was a kid watching western movies, "dusters" if you will with all kinds of my cowboy heros.
> 
> Here are two more shots of the area I will finally see with my own eyes and camp in this coming spring:


Hi Don:
Those pics are really breathtaking. I never really thought of the desert regions in terms of beauty but your pics demonstrate the palette of colors that must be so beautiful to paint. i used to travel the desert regions each year on my vacations to the Oregon coast and Las Vegas. Since having my youngest two, I haven't been back there for almost a decade. What's the temp like in the spring? I've always gone in the summer when it's unbearably hot. I used to carry a plant spray bottle and spray myself with water every minute or so, when passing through the desert. Your pics allow me to enjoy the beauty without getting fried in the heat! Thanks.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

And here folks, is a recent shot of Ann and I, not only for Vicki, but for all those other women who thought I was gonna show the pink picture:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Not what I expected*



SINC said:


> And here folks, is a recent shot of Ann and I, not only for Vicki, but for all those other women who thought I was gonna show the pink picture:


Hi Don;
Wow, I would never have pictured you to look like that! I expected to see someone who's 'stuffier' that what you actually look like. Your wife is a cutie. She looks so thin - haven't you been cooking her the sweet and sour spareribs? And I was wondering, how to you 'cube' ribs? I'm serious - I can figure out cubing port loins or chops but not the ribs. All kidding aside however, your wife is very attractive - even with her 'accessory' - oh! That's you!! 

And what's the pink picture?
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Didn't like that one Vicki?

Here is another. Left to right, our daughter Crystal, Moi, Ann and My Beer:


----------



## SINC

Vicki, to cube the ribs, just have the butcher run the saw through the rack to cut them into thirds, a la sweet and sour ribs.

Pink? I don't know what people mean by that.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I'm not sure if we were in that particular spot, but I couldn't get over the "flood warning" signs that we saw all along the highway.

FLOOD WARNINGS? In the desert?

Thanks for not posting the "pink" That is a nice picture of Ann - I hope she's enjoying her retirement.

Don is not stuffy. I don't think Ann would let him get away with it. She might look fragile, but I think she is well able to stand her own in the Sinclair household. More power to her 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Loved it!*

Hi Don:
I loved the last pic! I just didn't expect you to look like a fun loving guy. But the pic with your wife and daughter (plus the beer) shows the reason you seem to always be happy. Your daughter is very pretty- she's the one with the biting Lhasa Apso right? Is your wife still a practicing nurse? And what does your daughter do?

Very nice family pics Don-I just thought you'd LOOK stuffier :lmao:
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, you should see Don's pic of him in a suit jacket. Very distinguished looking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, both pics were of St.John's. The first was one I took of sunrise looking out the Narrows of the St.John's harbor. The other was the express lane to Alberta, since many Newfoundlanders and Labradorians have moved out west looking for work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night before the power lines come down. They are loaded with ice. Must go out back and bang them with a stick. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

If I don't come online tomorrow, either my power lines came down .......................... or I was electrocuted. We shall see.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Dread the thought!*

Dr.G:
Banish the thought of you being electrocuted! I also hope that your power lines will be unscathed. Please do take care when you go near anything electric. In Toronto, we've had some scary moments due to dilapidated underground wires. In fact, the electrical plates had electrocuted 3 dogs and at least one human. Apparently, stepping on the sidewalk or street covers caused individuals to become shocked. i certainly hope that's not the case with you Dr. G. Again, take care and we WILL see you tomorrow!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with a light Continental-style breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to downed power lines in my neighborhood and throughout St.John's, but nothing here ............ yet. There is about an inch of ice on the branches of trees. I took a wooden broomstick to knock off most of the ice on the power and phone lines, but falling branches are bringing down the lines today. It is currently +2C and raining, so hopefully, the worst is over. Luckily, I stocked up on some environmentally-friendly salt, because it was very difficult walking in the driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone just sent me "The Creed of the Doxie" here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.

Here in this house... I will never know the loneliness.
I hear in the barks of the other dogs 'out there'. 
I can sleep soundly, assured that when I wake my world will not have changed. 
I will never know hunger, or the fear of not knowing if I'll eat. 
I will not shiver in the cold, or grow weary from the heat. 
I will feel the sun's heat, and the rain's coolness, 
and be allowed to smell all that can reach my nose. 

Here in this house... There will be an effort to communicate with me on my level. 
I will be talked to and, even if I don't understand, 
I can enjoy the warmth of the words. 
I will be given a name so that I may know who I am among many. 
My name will be used in joy, and I will love the sound of it!

Here in this house... I will never be a substitute for anything I am not. 
I will never be used to improve peoples' images of themselves. 
I will be loved because I am who I am, not someone's idea of who I should be. 
I will never suffer for someone's anger, impatience, or stupidity. 
I will be taught all the things I need to know to be loved by all. 
If I do not learn my lessons well, they will look to my teacher for blame.

Here in this house... I can trust arms that hold, hands that touch...
knowing that, no matter what they do, they do it for the good of me. 
If I am ill, I will be doctored. 
If scared, I will be calmed. 
If sad, I will be cheered. 
No matter what I look like, I will be considered beautiful and known to be of value.
I will never be cast out because I am too old, too ill, too unruly, or not cute enough. 
My life is a responsibility, and not an afterthought. 
I will learn that humans can almost, sometimes, be as kind and as fair as dogs.
Here in this house... I will belong. 
I will be home.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Woke up to downed power lines in my neighborhood and throughout St.John's, but nothing here ............ yet. There is about an inch of ice on the branches of trees. I took a wooden broomstick to knock off most of the ice on the power and phone lines, but falling branches are bringing down the lines today. It is currently +2C and raining, so hopefully, the worst is over. Luckily, I stocked up on some environmentally-friendly salt, because it was very difficult walking in the driveway.


That rain will provide a nice layer of lubrication to already slippery ice! 

Do go careful! 

I can't say that I think whacking power lines with a broom in the rain while standing on wet ice is a really good idea especially if you have salted that ice - more like a recipe for electrocution. Tho' it can be an excellent way to resolve the existence of god issue for yourself... 

I'll have a coffee, thanks, but I won't be out there whacking wires....


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Just gonna grab some fresh coffee and a muffin this morning.

Marc any chances of snapping a couple pictures of what you are seeing outside?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert. I wear rubber boots and use a wooden broomstick. No metal is involved and it is the only way to break some of the ice ................. or risk having the line come down on its own.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. It is raining too hard to take my camera outside, and without sunshine, there is nothing but ice on tree limbs falling off with the +6C temps. I have a picture somewhere of what it looked like back in March of 1984, when St.John's lost power for nearly three days due to 4 inches of ice on everything. The sun came out for about an hour and everything sparkled. Luckily, I had a woodstove going and lots of dry wood to keep us all warm, and well fed with soup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great TV ad about the original Viking Doxie Dens, built over 1000 years ago. The Vikings left behind the doxies when they departed, from which is where the great heads of doxies came that once roamed the prairies of what we now call Canada.

Newfoundland and Labrador Video Gallery - NewfoundlandLabrador.com


----------



## KC4

Good morning all that are hanging around the Shang this a.m.!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Care for some freshly made tea or coffee?


----------



## KC4

Coffee please, dark roast if you have it and the pail size too please. THX!.

Just saw the resident teen off on the school bus. Never fails to amaze/alarm me how much weight she carries in her backpack. Same goes for her school mates. But she is all of 72 lbs, soaking wet and carrying a brick, so it's proportionately worse for her.

I did some research a few years back when this mammoth backpack issue began to concern me. Supposedly, it is not "safe" Chiropractic-ally speaking, for children to carry more than 10-12% of their body weight on their backs. She routinely carries twice that, plus. Of course, rolling pack packs aren't "cool" this year, and she'd really rather self combust than be spotted towing one of those. I purchased an extra set of textbooks to keep at home which helps a great deal, but it's still a struggle....


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I am a bit behind today, but I will catch up as the day moves along.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Thanks for the coffee. Sure hits the spot.
Having a bit of difficulty getting motivated to do any thing productive today. Been like this all weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, your coffee is now being served. Enjoy.
I too am amazed at how much my son carried when he was in high school. I hitch hiked around Europe for three months with less weight in my backpack.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you today?


----------



## danalicious

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee Marc.
My boys woke me early this morning since they thought the house was breaking! We've got some spectacular winds out here - according to the news they are gusting to 60-100 kph. Stuff is flying all over my yard, and I am quietly hoping the wind will carry all my leftover leaves away. 
As it is, we have already lost a cedar sapling one of my boys planted.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Morning Marc,
Life is pretty good, just can not seem to get it together lately. I need to get out there and do some door knocking. I need some major contracts for this summer if I am going to survive.
Other than that can not complain.
Glad to see all of you are in good spirits. Sure nice to drop in and pick up some of that "Karma"


----------



## danalicious

Hey Don,
How are the winds on the Island today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Sorry to hear of the loss of the tree sapling. Some herbal tea might do the trick this morning. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. What sorts of contracts do you obtain in the summer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, your question was for Don, but here on the Island of Newfoundland, the winds are calm, which is rare for early March.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Dana, your question was for Don, but here on the Island of Newfoundland, the winds are calm, which is rare for early March.


The weather across this country amazes me. I have heard stories about the weather on the rock. I love the wind - I find it very "cleansing". Winds of change and all that...


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. Sorry to hear of the loss of the tree sapling. Some herbal tea might do the trick this morning. Interested?


Herbal tea would be lovely. Some peppermint I think...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, last month, a nor'easter tore though St.John's, with gusts over 140km/h. Gust of 100km/h used to bother me, now they are commonplace. When they get over 125km/h is when I really start to worry. Living so far out in the Atlantic Ocean, which is only a few kilometers from where I currently sit, means we get the weather off of the Raging North Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, would you care for some lemon with your peppermint herbal tea?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi Marc,
I am looking for commercial/industrial lawn maintenance and light landscaping.
I am a one man show. I used to have a couple crews on the road but with the economy the way it was over the last few years and all the staff issues I had, namely the demand for unbelievably high wages forced me to shut down a part of my business. Last year most of my main property managers decided to sell several properties in order to cash in on the high real estate prices. Problem is they sold lots but have been purchasing in return. They are waiting for prices to drop. So I am left with less accounts, and am finding it difficult to pick new ones up. 
So that is my story.


----------



## Sonal

Guy, if you were in Toronto, I'd have something for you... we have a couple of small properties downtown that need regular plowing/lawn mowing, etc.


----------



## KC4

*Old House on Tryon Point, PEI*

All this talk of East Coast Islands and winds reminds me of a painting of an old house I did some years back. 
This house was the only thing standing on this lot on the eastern edge of PEI. I wondered about all the storms that it must have weathered at that location and marveled that it was still standing as straight as it was. We have family ties in PEI and will be returning this summer. I will surely visit Tryon Point and see if the old house still stands.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Dana, last month, a nor'easter tore though St.John's, with gusts over 140km/h. Gust of 100km/h used to bother me, now they are commonplace. When they get over 125km/h is when I really start to worry. Living so far out in the Atlantic Ocean, which is only a few kilometers from where I currently sit, means we get the weather off of the Raging North Atlantic.


Wow...that would scare me a little. House insurance for wind damage must be expensive.



Dr.G. said:


> Dana, would you care for some lemon with your peppermint herbal tea?


Lemon would be lovely.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Talented*

Hi Everyone;
I'm on a starvation diet today. Need to avoid the extra pounds that invariably appear over the winter months. So I'll just grab a coffee and read your posts. 

Kim, you are very, very talented. That's a painting you did? I thought it was a picture - wow. I've always wanted to have some type of visual arts ability. I have none. My creativity only surfaces on the piano and on the printed page. Do you have any other pics you can upload for us to see?
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Access issues*

Hi All;
i'm wondering if anyone else who lives here, or not, is having problems getting into The Toronto Star? I can't access it at all and usually can get through in a few tries. Anyone?
Vicki


----------



## SINC

I can't access the Star's website either Vicki, it must be a tech issue.

But you can access the electronic edition here:

PressDisplay.com - Newspapers From Around the World


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thanks Don*



SINC said:


> I can't access the Star's website either Vicki, it must be a tech issue.
> 
> But you can access the electronic edition here:
> 
> PressDisplay.com - Newspapers From Around the World


Thanks Don! I never knew about this site. Does my registration mean that I only will be allowed to use the site for a short time before having to pay a fee? 

As for the Star's site; there's almost always an issue accessing the site - especially certain times of the day. i'm glad however, that you tried it and got the same result. I'm happier to know it's them, not me 
Vicki


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. We're having weather here. Lost a few limbs from the trees in the winds overnight, but now it is a bright and sunny day, albeit still somewhat breezy. I'm glad the snow we got last week had a chance to melt before the winds arrived, otherwise we'd certainly be without power now.

Hope everyone is having a good Monday.

By the way ... Where'd February go? I blinked, and here it is March already!


----------



## Sonal

Elaine, I know the feeling.... I can't believe how fast this year is going.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I am looking for commercial/industrial lawn maintenance and light landscaping." Guy, you would never be able to make much of a living on those activities here in St.John's. Now, snow clearing is a late Nov./early Dec. until late May activity.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi Marc,
After telling me about the kind of money your snow removal guys make, I am in the process of telling the little woman that I plan on moving for the winter and coming back and spend the summer with her camping. She just might go for it, I think she would jump at the opportunity to get rid of me for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, I spoke with the two men that do my neighbor's driveway. When the paper mill closed in Stephenville, they sold their homes and moved here to St. John's. They are able to work flat out with private homes from late Nov. (doing cleanup of leaves) and then shoveling snow. They are here sometimes three times a day. They charge top dollar, but I have seen two driveways they clear and they are as good as mine, and I am a bug about getting down to the pavement when I clean up my driveway. They take off on May 24th weekend, and hire some boys to take care of any snow after that date. They go to Florida for a few weeks, and spend the end of June until Labor Day hunting and fishing and just relaxing. They might put in up to 20 hours in a day with our big snow storms. When we get weather bombs sitting over us (which are snowstorms that dump 25-50cm of snow every other day), they are at it constantly. So, they have earned their time off. They could be on social assistance since there are no paper mills hiring anymore, or they could leave the province. Rather, they chose to stay and offer a quality service to people who are able to afford their quality service. I could not afford them, but I am able to keep up with my driveway and the driveways of the two single moms across the street because I work from home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 11C at just past 9PM. This way, the snow is slowly melting away on its own.


----------



## ciaochiao

*-23 c*

Hi All:

We currently don't have any more snow but it's going to hit -23 C tonight. It's freezing in my home and even my dogs don't want to go out. I don't think this is fitting weather for any creature. How are the doxies tonight Dr. G?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies are fine, Vicki. My wife is convinced that Fanny is pregnant since she is wanting to be cuddled by my wife. Daisy, the mother of the two litters of pups is going around and grooming her two pups who we have her, and who are adults. Abby, the aunt of the pups, is going around collecting toys and making a nest. Very strange behavior. Maybe it is the freak warm spell we are going through right now. Still +11C outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone sent me a PM and asked if we were going to have another contest to see when the pups were going to be born. First let's see if Fanny is pregnant. However, any potential names or themes for names would be appreciated.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Flock behavior*

Hi Dr. G:

I hope that Fanny is pregnant! That would be a really nice spring gift. How long do doxies gestate? I'm thinking that your doxies are all very close to each other and like certain tribes, the women all gather together when one is pregnant-a sort of flock behavior that permits safety to the pregnant mother. Just anthropomorphic musing on my side. 

That is really very kind of you to do the snow removal for the single moms. I am a single mom and no one has ever offered to help me out - maybe i've never looked like i couldn't do whatever it was i could have used the help doing. i also trained my eldest to do almost everything with me so no one ever thinks i've needed a hand. But that's ok with me since it's fostered a real sense of independence in all 3 of my kids. The youngest (10) made grilled cheese sandwiches for supper tonight. They were pretty good! Better than my cooking.
Vicki


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Hmmm, didn't I promise someone a picture a day or two back? Oh yeah, right, Marc as you can see we have our fair share of snow as well:


Is that yellow snow I see there Don? I hope it isn't yours.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Is that yellow snow I see there Don? I hope it isn't yours.


Uh, that would be the neighbour's German shepherd, Chance.

He loves to pee in my snowbank.


----------



## MaxPower

I used to have a tshirt as a kid that read: "Don't eat yellow snow". I wish I still had it.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I used to have a tshirt as a kid that read: "Don't eat yellow snow". I wish I still had it.


Here ya go Warren . . .


----------



## Ena

Good evening everyone! Hope life is treating you as well as it is treating me. 

Have a couple of weeks off soon. Here's where I'll be spending my vacation:


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Uh, that would be the neighbour's German shepherd, Chance.
> 
> He loves to pee in my snowbank.


Yeah, yeah... the old "it was the neighbour's dog" line....


----------



## SINC

Just finished my updating for the day so put on the tea and coffee. 'Tis a bit early for breakfast, so I'm off back to bed and will leave the cooking for someone else this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Don, thanks for the coffee. I shall make breakfast for the morning crowd when they awaken.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing +10C and sunny. Feels like June ................ except warmer.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> An amazing +10C and sunny. Feels like June ................ except warmer.


Harumph! -20 hereabouts this am. This is March! Things are supposed to be looking up...


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Don thanks for the warm coffee. It seems as if someone forgot to turn on the heat in the office today. My office seems like a freezer and I am typing this while wearing my winter jacket. Well at least the computers will feel at home in this nice cool temperatures!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. How are you this morning other than cold?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Harumph! -20 hereabouts this am. This is March! Things are supposed to be looking up..." Morning, Robert. For March, our current +11C is unheard of here in St.John's. Usually, we should be getting strong winds (the winds are currently gusting at 58km/h, which is not strong for us), lots of sleet and ice pellets, along with the big storms that get us up to the 3-5 feet of snow which is our March average. Snow is forecast for the end of the week, but not a major storm of 25-50cm. 

Care for some breakfast?


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Good evening everyone! Hope life is treating you as well as it is treating me.
> 
> Have a couple of weeks off soon. Here's where I'll be spending my vacation:


Hi Ann, good to hear from you. I hope you enjoy your time in Victoria - maybe you will run into Chas_M while you're there!

How are things with you?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> "Harumph! -20 hereabouts this am. This is March! Things are supposed to be looking up..." Morning, Robert. For March, our current +11C is unheard of here in St.John's. Usually, we should be getting strong winds (the winds are currently gusting at 58km/h, which is not strong for us), lots of sleet and ice pellets, along with the big storms that get us up to the 3-5 feet of snow which is our March average. Snow is forecast for the end of the week, but not a major storm of 25-50cm.
> 
> Care for some breakfast?


Now, that you offer, a couple of buttermilk waffles with maple syrup would go down very nocely, thank you.

+11 with a wind should pick up some of that snow, but yes I do remember March in St John's quite well. We were selling photographs (framed, 16x20) out of a gallery down on Elizabeth at the time and one of our best movers was a late afternoon shot taken after freezing rain over by Portugal Cove in March. The snow/ice was followed by knee deep puddles in the hollow between Empire and the university. 

Do you remember a 'health' food store called MaryJane's? Perhaps oddly, St John's is where I learned to make tacos and other Mexican dishes like tequila sunrises . The beans came from MJ's - nothing cuts a St John's fog quite like a tequila sunrise...  

In fact, scratch the waffle order, please, and I'd like fuevos rancheros, por favor.. (sp?)...

Thanks, Marc

rg


----------



## overkill

Hey Marc, things are going well, just looking forward to getting together with my friends and family this weekend. My mom is organizing my bday bash, although I am not one for large parties for my birthday I do enjoy the company of my family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert. Yes, I remember Mary Jane's quiet well. I lived a few blocks from their Duckworth Street store before the big fire took out that entire block. I lived in Devon Row at the time and have some dramatic slides of the morning after.

In the meantime, your breakfast order is coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, don't forget your birthday bash here at the Cafe Chez Marc. With most of the RRSPs already returned, the turnout will be nearly 8,000 people.


----------



## overkill

Oh boy, I hope I dont have to give a speech :S


----------



## KC4

Good MORNING SHANG!

Thanks for the coffee Don!

Just after I was finally successful in getting the last of the lawn drool off my sidewalks last night - I awoke to steady snow fall. Mother Nature is :lmao:at me.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. Just when I think might be an end in sight to the meetings I'm trapped in, they book more (and later). Today my meetings are scheduled until 8:00 tonight. I need a way out. Maybe a note from a doctor? Marc, can you help me out with that?

Seriously though, attending meetings is one thing, but now they are trying to schedule me straight through into the evening, and I don't even get to see my kids unless they are up in the morning before I leave for work. That's unacceptable.


----------



## rgray

bhil said:


> need a way out. Maybe a note from a doctor? Marc, can you help me out with that?


Conveniently it is tax time. All medical receipts are at hand = written prescriptions are what we need. With a scanner, photoshop and a little graphic ingenuity it should be possible to put together something good enough to fool the 'organ donors' in HR...    :clap:


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all ... especially to Anne. Glad to here all is well with you. Enjoy your vacation. (I thought you lived in Victoria?)
We are in the middle of a deep freeze here. -36 yesterday morning but only -29 this morning. It is slowly warming up and we will have snow by Thursday.

Don, we have a lot more snow than that ... no yellow though


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good morning*

Good morning Everyone!

No joy in mudville today. It's so cold my laptop is cold! I'm not resting my hands on the metal because it's too cold. I'm not sure if I want this cold/sun or rain/no sun. My little one's birthday is this Saturday - not so little anymore - he's going to be 11. Wow, my youngest is finally in the homestretch of the 2 decades kids stay at home!! I may be free in 10 years!! OK, I'll have a popye special-spinach salad please. Poppy seed dressing is great with a couple of eggs and crumbled REAL bacon on top. Anyone else want one?

FREEEEEEEzing in Toronto
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh boy, I hope I dont have to give a speech " No, Steve, we have Jay Leno giving your speech.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. I am actually able to see a bit of my lawn right now. Still, the snow which is forecast will cover that by the end of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. I am with you on this one. Family must come first or at least considered when it comes to meetings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, I can supply his note if need be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Sorry to hear of your continued cold. We just set a record for March 3rd with the temps hitting 13.3C at noon. It is currently 13C out on my back deck, so I had lunch out there with the doxies running about the snow. We have more snow in the forecast, but for today, we can enjoy June-like temps.

Care for some Bolor Special?


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, your cold is causing our warmth. We have been told that in the next day of so, temps in the GTA will be warming up and we shall be going way down. Such is the Circle of Life.


----------



## KC4

I just finished shoving Mother Nature's slurpees off my walks while the huge elm in my front yard pelted me with slush wads. I'm battered and sodden but think I won the battle. I have a feeling I am going to eventually lose the war though...it continues to come down.

All throughout my "battle" I kept hearing sirens and horns in the distance and not so distance...Me thinks the roads around here must be in a tragic state too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. That was the way we were yesterday morning after a night of freezing rain. More snow and sleet are in the forecast for St.John's, but today's +13C melted away yesterday's ice. Sadly, we have all of March/April and most of May to experience more snow/sleet/hail and ice.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Do you have any other pics you can upload for us to see?
> Vicki


Thanks Vicki for the kind words regarding my painting. I have many, many images of paintings that I have done over the years. I am in the process of rebuilding my new website and am planning to put the "best of" up there, plus any of the new stuff...I took down the US one and am starting all over here in Canada. I'll post my new website address when it's ready for viewing.

Meanwhile, there is one other already here on ehMac in the Arts social group. Another few are on the website of a Houston Gallery that I still sell out of.

I am trying out Don's S&S Pork rib recipe today! YAY! I'll post a pic of the ready to eat dish! Any one want some?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Pick me, Pick me!*

Hi Kim;

Oh yes please! I want some of Don's-recipe S.S ribs/pork especially if you've added your magic touch. You write and paint so well. If your cooking is anything like your other talents, you may just have to open a little restaurant. How envious i am of your abilities. Please do post a pic of your culinary results. i'll be waiting with bowl (I'm Chinese, I eat almost everything in a bowl) and chopsticks (I didn't learn how to use fork/knife 'til i was almost 10). Are you making rice as well? (I'm Chinese but can't make a pot of REAL rice OR tea and i hate beansprouts) :lmao:

See you all at the dinner table.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow, just awesome*



KC4 said:


> Thanks Vicki for the kind words regarding my painting. I have many, many images of paintings that I have done over the years. I am in the process of rebuilding my new website and am planning to put the "best of" up there, plus any of the new stuff...I took down the US one and am starting all over here in Canada. I'll post my new website address when it's ready for viewing.
> 
> Meanwhile, there is one other already here on ehMac in the Arts social group. Another few are on the website of a Houston Gallery that I still sell out of.
> 
> I am trying out Don's S&S Pork rib recipe today! YAY! I'll post a pic of the ready to eat dish! Any one want some?


Hi Again Kim:
Your pics in the Houston Gallery are beautiful. I love the hibiscus flower - one of my favorites and your painting of it does every justice to everything i love about the flower. Watercolors are my favorite but so damn hard to control. i can't paint or draw. I can only admire and remain awestruck by artists such as you. Thanks for the link. I'll look forward to more of your work. Wow, I'm completely envious now.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I am trying out Don's S&S Pork rib recipe today! YAY! I'll post a pic of the ready to eat dish! Any one want some?


Oh! Pick me! Serve it with a stir fry on the side and some steamed rice please. Yum!


----------



## CubaMark

Hey amigos, just spoke to my folks in Nova Scotia - they're still waiting for the power to come back on after the (latest) snow/ice storm. I'm about to hop on a plane here in Mexico City, for a month of fieldwork in Cuba. Hope you all have a great March. Will be in touch on my return. Keep the 'shang bangin'! 

M


----------



## Dr.G.

Buenos tardes, mi amigo. We had that ice storm on Sunday night/Monday morning. Power was lost around us, but we were lucky. It hit +13C this afternoon with sunshine. Now it is +11C with some drizzle. Still, I am NOT complaining. 

Paz, mi amigo.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Pecking order*



SINC said:


> Oh! Pick me! Serve it with a stir fry on the side and some steamed rice please. Yum!


Hey Hey!!

No Don, you know how this recipe tastes and besides, I have a feeling that whatever you do 'want' to cook, you do extremely well. Your attention to minute details shows up in everything you touch as well. So take your bowl and go to the end of the line. I'm 1st because I can't cook. Besides, I know your wifey loves you enough never to let your health suffer - that and she's a medical practitioner so...pick up the monopoly 'food' card that says, 'Go straight to End of Soup Line'. Hey, how's your daughter's doggie?

Have you seen Kim's paintings? If she doesn't mind, you should use a few in your mybirdie. I still love your site. I never, ever fail to roll on the floor laughing, at the peanut gallery remarks. Thank you every day Don!
Vicki


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Kim: Wow, I'm completely envious now.
> Vicki


Thanks again Vicki,
Don't be too envious...I cannot play a piano worth a hoot (OK, maybe that ALL it's worth)......I wish I could hear you play. 

I'm guessing you are also mathematically inclined, perhaps even mathematically brilliant...many high end musicians are...I am not.

I am mathematically "challenged"...I took High School Math 30 THREE times...1. EPIC FAIL 2. Fail 3. Barely Pass (I think the teacher was tired of me or perhaps took pity on me) 

ON TO THE RIBS! Yeah!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Not u, it's them*



KC4 said:


> Thanks again Vicki,
> Don't be too envious...I cannot play a piano worth a hoot (OK, maybe that ALL it's worth)......I wish I could hear you play.
> 
> I'm guessing you are also mathematically inclined, perhaps even mathematically brilliant...many high end musicians are...I am not.
> 
> I am mathematically "challenged"...I took High School Math 30 THREE times...1. EPIC FAIL 2. Fail 3. Barely Pass (I think the teacher was tired of me or perhaps took pity on me)
> 
> ON TO THE RIBS! Yeah!


Hi Kim:

I'm not in the least surprised that you had to take math over again. I did well only because my parents (mother) was relentless - as most Chinese parents are with issues related to education. But now, i have 3 kids of my own and observed as each one is DRAGGED through the inept teaching styles of most math teachers. Most public ed teachers do not have a specialty in math or science. As a result, they confer the incompetence to their students. The material used to teach educators 'how to' confer math skills to students is also poorly administered. You are likely very good at math but never given the opportunity to express it. I, on the other hand, have had access to water colors and every other medium and cannot, simply cannot draw anything. I remain therefore, envious of you!! You on the other hand, simply need a good educator to RE-explain the math basics. My youngest is a whiz- thank God. I've found it almost unbearably torturous to follow my 21 and 12 year olds through their required math visitations. 

How are those ribs coming along? please remember, me first then Don :lmao:
Vicki


----------



## bhil

Woohoo! I just had all my 3:00-5:00 meetings cancelled for the rest of the week. That brings me back down to only 4-5 hours of meetings per day! The end is in site, if I can only hold on a few more days...


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sean. Why don't you celebrate and do something with your children?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what do you think about the new MacMini computers? Seems a bit overpriced to me.


----------



## KC4

*Headline: Big Chinese Cleaver takes on Puny Plastic Cutting Board*

Cleaver Wins! No Contest!! (Ribs on their way!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, that is why we use only thick wooden chopping blocks here in The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Ena

Bolor said:


> Good morning all ... especially to Anne. Glad to here all is well with you. Enjoy your vacation. (I thought you lived in Victoria?)


Can't get anything past you Bob  Yes, I'm having an at home vacation. Family flying in from Ontario so had better see if I can find a duster and furniture polish :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. Glad to see you here in The Shang once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Cleaver & ribs*

Yummmm!! I have seen, tasted, and enjoyed Kim's rendition of Don's s/s ribs. As for the cleaver - my parents used to wield that thing with amazing precision. They'd also do really unexpected cooking things with it-spatulas, garlic smasher, etc. I have their K-tel style cleaver in my home and it's rust because i never use it. I never have used half of the kitchen tools i have and am still learning that the mallet with the uneven points is actually a meat tenderizer. I purchased a lobster cracker thing and thought it was a nutcracker :lmao:

Good job Kim!!

Dr. G, I must ask, why is it that you always say goodnight jeanne? Perhaps I'll see it when continue reading ALL the Shang posts but for now, I'll just ask. Any light on this one Don?
Vicki


----------



## KC4

*Don's Sweet & Sour Rib's ROCK!*

They are as good as they sounded! It is very retro Chinese for me. The taste brings me back to when I was quite young. I would love to go out to the Mom & Pop Chinese restaurant with my Grandparents in Creston, B.C....We'd always order S&S pork ribs, Pineapple Chicken Balls, Egg Rolls and "Special" Fried rice....on the table would be a little dish of sesame seeds and a bottle of soya sauce...We'd take our forks dip them in the soya sauce, then the sesame seeds, then into our mouths..Repeat!
Thanks again for the recipe Don! Everybody loved them, pickles and all!


----------



## SINC

I don't want to say I told you so Kim, but I told you so. I've been hard pressed to ever find better and I have been enjoying cooking and eating these since I was in my teens. Glad to hear you liked them as well. Even better that your guests did as well. Good job on making them and a nice shot of the finished product. :clap:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow!!*

Hi Kim:
WOW, are those the actual ribs you made or a really good pic of ribs? They look incredible. Right down to the sesame seeds. I grew up in Regina where we were about 1/10 Chinese families - I'm almost serious. Anyway, there were something like 5 Chinese restaurants back then, that actually served or were capable of making 'real Chinese food'. When I moved to Vancouver, I was in Chinatown heaven and now that I'm here in TO, I actually have only found 1 or 2 seriously good Chinese restaurants. But the pic of the ribs also reminds me of my Regina years. I'm going to give them a try after i finish renovating my kitchen. In the meantime, thanks for the generous portion

Way to go Don!!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*I am a DA*



SINC said:


> I don't want to say I told you so Kim, but I told you so. I've been hard pressed to ever find better and I have been enjoying cooking and eating these since I was in my teens. Glad to hear you liked them as well. Even better that your guests did as well. Good job on making them and a nice shot of the finished product. :clap:


Don,
DON'T yell at me!! I'm admitting it: I am a DA (dumb a**) and you're not, so I'm guessing that you know what I'm about to say. i can't find your recipe. I've gone through the last 8 pp of posts and either can't see it or some other lame excuse. All jokes aside, i really do only have one eye left and it ain't functioning that well. So, if you would PLEASE either direct me to the post or type it again, i will be very, grateful. And so will my 3 kids who can't stand my ucky cooking. And so, without sounding like Victor Borge, nitey nite until you reply!

Vicki


----------



## SINC

Here you go Vicki, print it this time so you don't lose it. 

Don Sinclair’s Sweet And Sour Ribs

2 lbs cubed spareribs (Pork or Beef)
1 jar sweet mixed pickles and brine (16 oz.)
3 heaping tablespoons brown sugar
1 heaping teaspoon Keen’s dry mustard
1/2 cup vinegar
1 cup flour
Cooking oil
Salt and pepper to taste

Place salt, pepper and flour in plastic bag, then add ribs a few at a time and shake to coat evenly. Brown ribs in dutch oven on stovetop over high heat in hot oil to sear. When done add pickles and the brine from the jar, cover and cook at medium heat for 10 minutes.

Meanwhile mix mustard, brown sugar and a teaspoon of flour with enough water to make a smooth paste, then stir in the paste and the vinegar to the pot.

Cook over meidum heat for 10 more minutes, then place dutch oven in 325 degree oven and bake for 2 to 3 hours until very tender.

Serves 4.
________


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. After yesterday's ribs, I thought I would start you all off on some lighter food for breakfast. You may have whatever you want, just so long as it is not full of fat. Of course, we have tea and coffee to help you get started. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a light drizzle going down to -8C with snow. So much for our Spring. Such is Life. Still, it was great while it lasted.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Rib hangover*

Hi Dr. G and morning to all!

I'm having a rib hangover this morning. Just looking at Kim's rendition of Don's S/S ribs is enough to fill anyone's tummy. So thanks for the hazelnut vanilla coffee - black, no sugar.

Dr. G, I'm wondering why it is that when you say good night, you always say Goodnight Jeanne? Just curious.
Vicki


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Kim:
> are those the actual ribs you made or a really good pic of ribs?
> Vicki


Yep, those are the actual Don Sinclair Ribs I made yesterday. I've learned the knack of food photography as I've participated in creating a few cookbooks. 

Good Morning All! Yes, a light start of coffee only would be nice thanks Marc.

It looks like its going to be another slushy warm day here in Calgary - currently -4 but it's an hour before the sun will be showing itself.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I am tired this morning as I was up until 1:30 a.m. working on a friend's laptop, the twin the my MBP. I don't know what the hell she did to it, but what a mess. I finally would up cloning it, then erasing and reinstalling the system. I will finish it off this morning as she needs it this afternoon. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. Saying good night to Jeanne is just a habit I got into way back when.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you today? +6C and rain outside, with -8C temps and snow for later today. Strange day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Ever caring, always sharing ............ your friendship as well as your expertise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I would like your views about the new MacMini computers that just came out yesterday.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all, 
Coffee is great this morning.
Nice to see all of you are having a great day. I as well. Could go up to +5 today.


----------



## KC4

Marc, in the past few weeks I've noticed a new ad campaign for tourism in NL running here in (at least) Western Canada....it looks great. I want to visit someday for sure. I love fishing, small town and coastal culture, seafood, east coast music, east coast scenery, etc., so it's right down my alley. 

Don, good luck with your friend's MBP. When introducing newbies to computers, I USED TO tell them that they "couldn't hurt anything, so explore and click away, anywhere" (to get them past the fear of exploration) ...now, (due to a similar experience) I'm a little more specific.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Any luck with your summer contracts?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, Target Marketing is doing a great job with their ads. The official tourism site is a bit bland until you dig deeper.

Newfoundland & Labrador, Canada ? Official Tourism Website ? NewfoundlandLabrador.com

Newfoundland and Labrador Video Gallery - NewfoundlandLabrador.com


----------



## Dr.G.

This is the clip I like the best ...........

Newfoundland and Labrador Video Gallery - NewfoundlandLabrador.com


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I would like your views about the new MacMini computers that just came out yesterday.


Marc, the new Minis have an upgraded video card and would now handle what you want to do with iMovie, albeit slowly when compared to a MBP or a MB.

They retained the firewire 800 port which is one less worry.

It all depends on why you want a Mini. I thought I once read that you wanted a Mini because of its small size and you would be able to take it out on the deck with you. Is that correct?

If that is one of your reasons to own one, forget it. Think of a Mini, regardless of its size as a full blown tower. One you set it up and hook up the peripherals, it isn't portable period.

One you plug in the keyboard, the mouse, the printer, a back up external along with the power cord and the monitor, the back of that tiny thing looks like an octopus. Mine sure does.

To have to disconnect all that stuff and move it outside to use for an hour or two would be a real test.

If that is your intent, a laptop would be the better route for you.

By the time you add maxed RAM, a must have for video work, and up the hard drive from the standard 120GB to at least 250GB and toss in Applecare, you are looking at $1,208 for a Mini. And that is only for the base model 2.0 Ghz processor. About $300 hundred more gets you a laptop with a much faster processor and portability for travelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thanks for the info. I would want the Mini for at my desk when doing iPhoto and iMovies, that I could burn off on iDVD. My iBook is fine outside, and that is all the portability I need. However, it is a G4 without any SuperDrive, so I can't burn off any iMovie projects. Would you suggest 2 or 4 Gigs of RAM?


----------



## SINC

Max the RAM to 4 GB. If it is video work you want to do, it's a must. Forgot to mention the Mini now comes with superdrive as a standard feature, another plus.

You should consider buying a copy of Toast. It is so much easier to burn CDs or DVDs than with disk utility. I find it awkward and difficult to use.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks again for the info, Don. I thought that iDVD was foolproof.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I no nothing of iDVD, but it is not used to burn DVDs to the best of my knowledge, rather it is used to edit or construct DVD footage. Like I said, I have never used it. Perhaps someone else can enlighten you? Toast burns any combination via a simple drag and drop format.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> This is the clip I like the best ...........
> 
> Newfoundland and Labrador Video Gallery - NewfoundlandLabrador.com


Yes, I really like that one also. It's one of the ones running here on TV. 

I watched them all. The creators of these clips and this campaign deserve :clap:.:clap::clap:
They have done an amazing job of a capturing the essence, intrigue and appeal of NL. I'm already inspired to paint images (clotheslines to be exact) and I haven't even been there yet. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning (barely), all... 

Don, I am thoroughly convinced I picked the right city in Alberta to live in... I saw those snow mountains of yours that you posted pics of... nothing like that here... 

Maybe in a mall parking lot somewhere but not around a house. Went to bed really late/early Tues. morning... about 4am it started pouring down rain... at 37ºF! Nice sound to fall asleep to, but... sloppy morning I heard.

By the time I got up around noon... not so bad...


----------



## SINC

Howdy Diane, up early again I see. 

Just finished up with my friend's MBP. It is now a dual boot machine running Windows XP Pro via Bootcamp. I've done so many of these now it gets easier every time. The lady who owns the MBP also owns the Local and she used to be a PC gal until I convinced her to switch, but she needs Windows to use at home to hook into her security cameras to check on the interior of the pub when it is closed.

I've got a feeling my pint will be free this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, if you can take the rotten weather here in St.John's, this is a great small city in which to live, work and raise a family. Outside of St. John's is better weather-wise, just colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. My wife is from Calgary, and grew up as well in Edmonton. She misses the sunshine and does not mind the extreme cold in Alberta. She hates the weather that is currently upon us -- +1C with wet snow and sleet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall have to look into the difference between iDVD and Toast. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi gang,
Thanks for asking Marc. Yes I have picked up 1 small and 1 large contract. So I am feeling a little better. 
I almost got killed today. I was out removing that little bit of snow we got yesterday, I was standing at the back of my truck removing some equipment from the box and a vehicle passed me at a fairly high rate of speed . Problem was she was doing a 360 degree spin. That close to pinning me to the back of my truck.
Any way I am at home now, and I think the little woman is happy about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, that must have been a scary moment. Glad you are OK. Have some herbal tea ........... on the house.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I've got a feeling my pint will be free this afternoon.


Hey Don, I found the perfect computer work uniform for you!


Marc,
Does the wind constantly blow in NL? I rather got that idea watching all the videos.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> My wife is from Calgary, and grew up as well in Edmonton.


I spent the first 8-9 years of my life in the Sherwood Park & Argyll areas of Edmonton - then moved to Calgary and area. It's amusing to see the (mostly friendly) rivalry that exists between the two cities.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hey Don, I found the perfect computer work uniform for you!


You did so, you rascal you!


----------



## overkill

Good evening all! Well some much for an exciting trade deadline today, Habs did not pull the trigger on anything so we are looking at the Stanley Cup winning lineup 

Count down is on to the big day tomorrow! I heard 30 is the new 29, so nothing should change


----------



## SINC

Ahhhhhhh. That sound you hear is me looking forward to an uneventful evening and morning too. Since mybirdie.ca is now finished, all but to change the dates and times in the morning, the night is mine I tell you, mine!


----------



## winwintoo

Good evening all. I didn't see the old fart on his Harley today, but he could have been out there - We all know it spring when he roars down the street for the first time 

I was out driving around and squinting through the mud on my windshield. I must remember to buy a new jug of washer fluid the next time I'm out. 

Don't know if it will hold. We usually get another good dump of slushy snow after the first thaw. We'll see.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc,
Does the wind constantly blow in NL? I rather got that idea watching all the videos. " Yes, St. John's has the most wind, the most fog, the most snow and the least sunshine of any major Canadian city.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Got up a little late this morning. -12 with 61 Km/h winds. light snow which really means its drifting like hell.
Got to go and clear all this white hard compacted drifted hard as concrete snow so that people can go to work.
I made coffee but unfortunately I did not get around to breakfast.
Hope you all have a good day we shall talk to you later tonight..


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee, Guy. I shall handle breakfast. Merci, mon ami. Have a good day at work.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have made some fresh tea and coffee, along with a fine breakfast buffet with all of your favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C here in St.John's. Lots of snow in the sky at 6AM, but now, just before 9AM, there is lots of sunshine and blue skies. More snow is forecast, but this is normal for this time of year.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Bright sunny day today filled with meeting after meeting 

Cannot wait to get home and pick up my guitar and start playing again.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got done my site and am now off to read the morning papers. Yesterday we had water running everywhere and now we prepare to return to the -30s by Monday. Such is life in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. We should hire you for our lunch crowd and let you play for them as they eat.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear you, Don. The other day it was +13C here in St.John's, and today it is -13C with the windchill. The clouds have replaced the sunshine and it is snowing again.


----------



## KC4

Good morning ALL!

Thanks for the coffees Guy and Marc!

Marc, after living for 8 years on an acreage where the wind blew 360 days/year, I never want to live anywhere that the wind frequents. After a couple of years of it constantly buffeting me and my home, knocking things down, stunting plant growth, permanently bending trees, and driving dirt and debris into everything, I found it really wearing to my psyche. I used to think of it as "wind torture". 

It's -10 and snowing here in Calgary, after a gorgeous +9, sunny day yesterday..."If you don't like the weather in Calgary, just wait a minute."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Yes, I had to get used to the wind here in St.John's. They say similar things about the weather here in St.John's, with a bit of a twist. The saying is "If you think that this weather is bad, just wait a few minutes."


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. Just waiting for my shift to start at a new home I started at this week. New employer as well.


----------



## SINC

Warren good luck with your new job. You have had many changes indeed over the past year or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Glad to hear that your position is going well.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Good luck with your new position Warren! I'm slowly escaping meetings (down to 3 hours per day!), but now I'm buried under mounds of email. I hate this latest project more and more each day. Hopefully some day soon it will settle out into a normal schedule.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Morning all. Good luck with your new position Warren! I'm slowly escaping meetings (down to 3 hours per day!), but now I'm buried under mounds of email. I hate this latest project more and more each day. Hopefully some day soon it will settle out into a normal schedule.


Did I hear that they are re-writing MARTENS? Is that what you're involved in. God help you, that's all I can say.

I made some soup this morning, it's on the back of the stove. 

I need to get back to work.

Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Warren good luck with your new job. You have had many changes indeed over the past year or so.


It's been more like 4 years.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> It's been more like 4 years.


That long already? My how time flies.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Did I hear that they are re-writing MARTENS? Is that what you're involved in. God help you, that's all I can say.
> 
> I made some soup this morning, it's on the back of the stove.
> 
> I need to get back to work.
> 
> Margaret


Your sources are correct, they are re-writing MARTENS, however that is not the project I'm involved in, yet...


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Your sources are correct, they are re-writing MARTENS, however that is not the project I'm involved in, yet...


Run for your life while there is still time to make a clean break 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. You certainly are in the need of some herbal tea .............. and an assistant.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Run for your life while there is still time to make a clean break." Pine Martens are not that dangerous, Margaret, at least not here in NL.

The Newfoundland Marten


----------



## winwintoo

Awe that's cute!

But trust me, there's nothing cute about the MARTENS that Sean and I refer to 










Take care, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hi Everyone*

Hello Everyone!
Is there anything a bit stronger than coffee around? How about you Don, want to imbibe a shot of Jameson's with me? And incidentally, isn't it your birthday today Steve? If yes, then Happy Birthday! it's my youngest's 11th birthday on Saturday. I have no idea what we're going to do since I'm really, really low on funds right now--mind you, he hasn't opened all his gifts from Xmas yet so maybe that's something i'll let him do for endless hours. I usually take away the games during the regular school year. But during holidays and special events, they are allowed to 'free' their systems.

ok, ok, I give up: I googled MARTENS and found nothing except those cute critters. What is MARTENS?

Thanks for the answers!

Hey Steve, can you record yourself playing and post it here using the YouTube? You can be the poster guy for Garage Band.
Vicki


----------



## Sonal

Anyone remember my lazy contractor? I just got off the phone with his father.

He had the job with us as a favour to his father, but I do not want to give him any more. His father is a nice guy, wants to see his son succeed, wanted to know what it was that his son was/wasn't doing right.

I told him the whole story... he was very quiet, mostly just listened.

That was not a fun phone call at all.


----------



## winwintoo

MARTENS is the name of a huge software application that telephone companies use to keep track of their networks. It's in use all around the world and was developed right here in Saskatchewan by SaskTel. They are understandably proud of it but it is huge and complicated. Re-engineering it is a daunting task. A friend of mine is working on the re-write and she's not enjoying it  

I worked as a computer programmer for many years and while I didn't work on the MARTENS project, I worked on other projects that interfaced with it.



> MARTENS provides a complete, accurate, detailed logical and physical inventory of your network, enabling automated provisioning of voice, broadband, and video services. Martens enables you to leverage the bandwidth capabilities of your network infrastructure with totally automated, flow-through provisioning for the services your customers demand.


Hope that makes sense.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Sonal said:


> Anyone remember my lazy contractor? I just got off the phone with his father.
> 
> He had the job with us as a favour to his father, but I do not want to give him any more. His father is a nice guy, wants to see his son succeed, wanted to know what it was that his son was/wasn't doing right.
> 
> I told him the whole story... he was very quiet, mostly just listened.
> 
> That was not a fun phone call at all.


The guy would probably rather be working in a restaurant of sitting on a rock painting landscapes, but feels obligated to continue his father's life work. It happens. The son doesn't know how to get out of it other than by failure. I'm sure the father already knew what you were going to say, and by putting out there, the father might finally let go.

Sad.

Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yes but...*



Sonal said:


> Anyone remember my lazy contractor? I just got off the phone with his father.
> 
> He had the job with us as a favour to his father, but I do not want to give him any more. His father is a nice guy, wants to see his son succeed, wanted to know what it was that his son was/wasn't doing right.
> 
> I told him the whole story... he was very quiet, mostly just listened.
> 
> That was not a fun phone call at all.


Hi Sonal:
I don't know the entire story but do recall your displeasure. I don't know if you're a parent yet but you know the saying: THE TRUTH HURTS.

The father needs to know that his son is destroying his reputation - the father's reputation. He also needs to ensure that if he is recommending his child and the kid is getting work because of his dad, then the father needs to rethink before putting his son forward for anything.

I'm a mom to 3. I tell my children on a DAILY BASIS, that they need to ensure that our 'family name' is as reputable as possible. I get teased about this by acquaintances but I don't care. Unfortunately, parents rarely hear about things when their kids do well but when the kids DON'T do well, parents are always contacted. This guy obviously needs to grow up and begin making his father proud. I know it wasn't fun but Sonal, you got it off your mind so that's a real positive.
Vicki


----------



## Sonal

winwintoo said:


> The guy would probably rather be working in a restaurant of sitting on a rock painting landscapes, but feels obligated to continue his father's life work. It happens. The son doesn't know how to get out of it other than by failure. I'm sure the father already knew what you were going to say, and by putting out there, the father might finally let go.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Margaret


The worst part here is that it's not his dad's line of work. His dad is an accountant--the father is using his contacts to try and get the son some work. 

No, this is his own contracting business, and he's driving it into the ground...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Martens*

Thanks Margaret. I feel like I should have known that after your explanation because I used to live in Saskatchewan - Regina actually. My 1st ex worked at SaskTel as did 50% of the pop in Regina!! Where are you located in S. Saskatchewan? Did you move there or were you born there?
Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> Thanks Margaret. I feel like I should have known that after your explanation because I used to live in Saskatchewan - Regina actually. My 1st ex worked at SaskTel as did 50% of the pop in Regina!! Where are you located in S. Saskatchewan? Did you move there or were you born there?
> Vicki


I was born here. I live in Regina now and used to work at SaskTel. Nobody outside the computer department at SaskTel knows much about MARTENs.

It's a small world to be sure.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Margaret. Pine martens are endangered here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from the Canadian Kennel Club .................. results for Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds in Canada .................... placements based on show points ............................ four of our doxies placed in the top 15 in Canada, placing 5th, 7th, 11th and 15th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooood Morning Shangri-la!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Now we may start the day off correctly here in The Shang. Fresh tea and coffee and a pre-Daylight Savings Day breakfast awaits one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Warren, Marc and all....

TGIF TGIF TGIF

Thats all I am going to say today


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. You seem in a good mood this fine morning.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Marc, Warren, Steve and all!

Thanks for the breakfast and coffee Marc! 

We are back in the Deep Freeze this morning : - 18 , but thankfully no wind. 
And I'll echo Steve...
TGIF!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

And a special happy birthday to Toronto. We're 175 years old today.


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> ...ok, ok, I give up: I googled MARTENS and found nothing except those cute critters. What is MARTENS?...


Here you go Sasktel International OSS Solutions and in case anyone is interested my expertise is on the section labelled Activation (OSG)



winwintoo said:


> ...A friend of mine is working on the re-write and she's not enjoying it ...


OK, you've got me curious, who's your friend on the inside?

Good morning everyone, and Happy Birthday Steve, since I missed it yesterday, or was it the day before? Today should (fingers crossed) mark the end of the interminable meetings, and I can get back to doing real work and start enjoying going home again (right now when I go home it's just to sit in on more conference calls from there instead of at work.) 4 weeks of this project down, and only 4 more months to go. . .


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Notice please there was no "good" involved in that greeting.

Last night I finished up all work on mybirdie.ca by 6:00 p.m. for today and spent a nice evening with our grandson who dropped by for supper. My how he has grown in the three weeks since I last saw him.

I put my MBP to sleep when I finished and didn't touch it again until 4:30 a.m. this morning. when I opened the lid, nothing happened. Zero. Ziltch. Nada.

I tried to turn it on and off a couple of times, removed the battery and put it back. Zero. Ziltch. Nada.

So off to the Mini I went, knowing full well I had not copied the site files over to it as a double back up precaution, but Time Machine would save the day. NOT.

When I plugged in the external from the MBP, it showed the last back up as Feb. 22/09. Now I know that is not right as I backed it up yesterday at 4:00 p.m.

Luckily, I had copied the file to the Mini on the morning of the 4th, so I had to go the the website and rebuild everything I did yesterday, then rebuild everything I did last night and upload the whole thing this morning. That took me until just now.

I have yet another appointment at the Genius Bar at the apple store today at 1:45. This likely means I will be without my MBP for a few days again. This is strike two with this 16 month old laptop. If it goes again, it will likely be replaced.

How's your day going?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. A sunny -3C here in St.John's. Care for some tea or coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. Care for some tea or coffee?

TO is a youngster when compared to St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. The surprise party for Steve is later today when everyone is up and about.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear of your Mac troubles. I have sent you a few things for St.Albert's Place in the past day or so.

Care for some calming herbal tea?


----------



## SINC

Marc, your friend with the eagles pictures you sent, must be on the same list as my neighbour, who sent me the identical e-mail this morning. I guess great minds think alike?


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you got that email. Incredible pics of west coast eagles.


----------



## Sonal

Coffee would be lovely, thank you. Double-double please.

We may be younger than St John's, but we're still older than Vancouver.


----------



## MLeh

Sonal said:


> We may be younger than St John's, but we're still older than Vancouver.


Age before beauty.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone. It seems my posts got lost yesterday - I have no idea what happened. In an event, the sun is shining out here today and I intend to enjoy it with my boys. I'll pop by later. Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!

Don, sorry to hear you are having MBP issues. I hope they will be quickly resolved.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is your afternoon coffee, Sonal.

"We may be younger than St John's, but we're still older than Vancouver." We are the oldest person in the room of Canadian Confederation ............. even in North America.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Age before beauty. " Good point, Elaine. Care for some tea or coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Would you like some tea or coffee as well?


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 0C outside at nearly 3PM. I was sitting outside in a short sleeve shirt watching the doxies run around last night's fresh snow. The sun has a bit of warmth to it these days.


----------



## rgray

Bin sittin' under the table licking my wounds since the commented draft of my latest research paper returned... A nice Keith's Red would go great right now on a Friday afternoon. Fear not, I have re-emerged from under the table to address the reviewer's comments.... <sigh>


----------



## SINC

Well, I'm off to the Apple Store in West Edmonton Mall. My appointment is in 50 minutes. MBP is still deader 'n a doornail despite attempts at revival. Can't boot either from the CD or the external.


----------



## KC4

*Hang in there!*

Dear rgray - I was "traumatized" by an AR boss when I was a young full-of-myself professional...Having been commended frequently for it in the past, I arrived believing that I could write VERY well, but my boss would critique and practically destroy most of my written work (usually causing a complete re-do). I would have to do it over and over again until it was perfect. If something was REAAALLY bad (or laughable), it would be posted in his office up on his "Wall of Shame" for all to see. 

I was really angry and frustrated at first, but I quickly learned to improve my writing, copy editing and review skills. It was either that or become a poster girl on the Wall of Shame (or unemployed). I'm (surprisingly) grateful for it now.

Here's hoping that your reviewer's criticisms were at least constructive and that you have been given something you can somehow benefit from.


----------



## KC4

Good Luck Don! 
I hope the problem can be quickly fixed without any more cost than the time and gas it took to get there. 

I'm interested to hear what the problem was...power supply? Hard Drive? Ghost in the machine? Peanut butter in the keys?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Robert. I have felt your pain. Not easy to accept, but "time heals all wounds". Still, a cold Keith's helps somewhat.


----------



## rgray

KC4 said:


> Dear rgray - I was "traumatized" by an AR boss when I was a young full-of-myself professional...Having been commended frequently for it in the past, I arrived believing that I could write VERY well, but my boss would critique and practically destroy most of my written work (usually causing a complete re-do). I would have to do it over and over again until it was perfect. If something was REAAALLY bad (or laughable), it would be posted in his office up on his "Wall of Shame" for all to see.
> 
> I was really angry and frustrated at first, but I quickly learned to improve my writing, copy editing and review skills. It was either that or become a poster girl on the Wall of Shame (or unemployed). I'm (surprisingly) grateful for it now.
> 
> Here's hoping that your reviewer's criticisms were at least constructive and that you have been given something you can somehow benefit from.


What you say is entirely true. The would licking and/or rage period eventually passes and the the learning begins. This is a particularly interesting relationship as I have collabourated with this person in the past. What a difference in 'tone' now that it is my project - not a bad thing _per se_, just different.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Still, a cold Keith's helps somewhat.


Several cold Kieth's work well too! and maybe a shot of Tequila here and there for 'emphasis'.... The learning of the craft of writing continues....


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember, Robert, drink responsibly and don't drive.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Remember, Robert, drink responsibly and don't drive.


From what I've read, a remarkably high proportion of the worlds greatest writers were a bunch of drunks... 

Alcohol is the writer's drug of choice and it works amazingly well in that role.... 

I don't drive in 'altered' states...


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, but remember Edgar Allen Poe and Dylan Thomas.


----------



## KC4

rgray said:


> What you say is entirely true. The would licking and/or rage period eventually passes and the the learning begins. This is a particularly interesting relationship as I have collabourated with this person in the past. What a difference in 'tone' now that it is my project - not a bad thing _per se_, just different.


The hardest thing to manage in a collaborative effort is a clash of writing styles or voices - When what you are saying is not factually wrong, nor grammatically incorrect, but simply and merely "suffers" from not being how your reviewer would have said it. If it is YOUR work, it SHOULD sound like you.

Good luck! 

Cafe Chez Marc? Do you make Margaritas? If so, please send a pitcher over to rgray's table from me. Thx!


----------



## rgray

KC4 said:


> Cafe Chez Marc? Do you make Margaritas? If so, please send a pitcher over to rgray's table from me. Thx!


And a round of laphroaig for my friends...  speaking as we were, if tangentially, of mixed metaphors....


----------



## Dr.G.

"Cafe Chez Marc? Do you make Margaritas? If so, please send a pitcher over to rgray's table from me. Thx! " The Cafe Chez Marc is an alcohol-free establishment, but the "Hair of the Doxie Den" serves drinks.


----------



## rgray

....... moving to the "Hair of the Doxie Den" .....


----------



## KC4

rgray said:


> ....... moving to the "Hair of the Doxie Den" .....


Whoo Hooo! ......moving to the "Hair of the Doxie Den".........

Just let us know when "Last Call" is so we can order a last round...
Don't worry - hwe 'ave a desiccated diver.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, we have a lively crowd here at "The Hair of the Doxie Den". We do remove those who have had too much to drink.


----------



## KC4

I mean a DEDICATED STRIVER!



No, no.... A denigrated LIVER !


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Robert, we have a lively crowd here at "The Hair of the Doxie Den". We do remove those who have had too much to drink.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:
CUUUTE!

The more I's drink, the cuter we is!


----------



## CubaMark

G'day from Havana, Cuba. Beautiful weather here - good cool breeze, partly cloudy skies - Cubans are freezing, but the Canadians are lapping it up.

At $12 CUC/2 hrs, this is my first and last login to ehMac until I return. Behave yourselfs! I'll be back on the 29th.

Hasta la victoria, siempre!


M


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hasta yourself!*

Although we have some temperate weather today, it REALLY irks me to see a note from a Shang member who is so THOROUGHLY ENJOYING his time in Cuba!!!!!!!!!!

Have a wonderful time CubaM. You certainly deserve to have some fun. After all, there are those who do nothing at all and they have fun all the time. Upload some pics if you can, just feed my envy more!!

Speaking of feeding envy, aside from Kim's amazing talents, Don's encyclopedic knowledge and Dr. G's wisdom, I want to be at the Doxie Den!! Pick me, pick me.

Vicki


----------



## SINC

Just got back from the Apple store at WEM and the verdict is a failed logic board. this after a failed super drive in January. Methinks I got a lemon on my hands and thank goodness for applecare. A new logic board is a grand or more I'm told. It will be ready in two hours, but it was a zoo at WEM this afternoon so I may just leave it until the morning.

Me? I'm off to the local for a pint. Later . . .


----------



## overkill

Have one for me as well Don. Still stuck at work, just itching to go home...


----------



## SINC

Hey Steve, I am in da pub now having one for you!

Sent from my iPod Touch


----------



## KC4

Vicki, Don Steve....

C'mon and JOIN US in the Hair of the Doxie Den! 

(Just keep on the straight and level when that guy with the big mustache is watching....he's starting to give us the "raised eyebrow" LOOK!) Tee hee heee

And don't worry....we have a Determinated Drigger!


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> We do remove those who have had too much to drink.


I think it is about time for a 'sober' philosophical discussion on the true nature of "too much"... 

...and a political discussion about who gets to decide.


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> I think it is about time for a 'sober' philosophical discussion on the true nature of "too much"...
> 
> ...and a political discussion about who gets to decide.


I'm gonna have another beer whilst I ponder that decision.


----------



## KC4

rgray said:


> I think it is about time for a 'sober' philosophical discussion on the true nature of "too much"...
> 
> ...and a political discussion about who gets to decide.


OH yes pleeeease - nothing more entertaining than a philosophically political discussion over a pitcher of Margaritas! 

But FIRST....we ALL MUST :clap: and DANCE the SMARTY PANTS DANCE! 

C'mon...even the Designative Dagwood can join in this! Whoo Hooo!


----------



## rgray

I shall pose the first question: While drinking is there a moral difference between lying on the floor and holding onto the floor?? Gentle persons, present your positions....


----------



## SINC

Hey rg, wanna critique one a mine? I got a style all my own. I even make up woids when it suits me, and be damned the grammar police. Write with your heart, never your head is the way I do it. If you can call what I do writing that is! 

And for the record, you only hold onto the floor if it's spinnin'.


----------



## KC4

MY morals are NOT involved! I SWEAR the floor came at ME!

Or...was that our Dilapidated Derriere?


----------



## SINC

It's statements like that I am floored by at times.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Hey rg, wanna critique one a mine? I got a style all my own. I even make up woids when it suits me, and be damned the grammar police. Write with your heart, never your head is the way I do it. If you can call what I do writing that is!


In scientific writing the head and heart must work in balance... - one muct present a convincing logical and rhetorical arguement to one's peers - and apparently I have made up a few words..... Still, I'm making progress.



SINC said:


> And for the record, you only hold onto the floor if it's spinnin'.


:clap:

At the moment it is just kinda tilting and slithering around.... I guess one could do the dervish thing - try whirling at the same rate as the floor...


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, to answer your question about the difference between "lying on the floor and holding onto the floor", it is a matter of position. One "lies" on the floor for comfort, and one "holds" on to the floor for balance. The dog on the right is lying on the floor and the dog on the left is holding on to the floor, trying to learn to walk. Then, there is the classic "doxie pile up" which we find here at "The Hair of the Doxie Den" when college students come in after mid-terms or finals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Then, of course, there are the stag parties, which we have discontinured due to the drunken behaviors of the groups.

YouTube - Harbour Deep Dachshie Pups


----------



## Dr.G.

We might have to close the deck on "The Hair of the Doxie Den" if we get the mess and behaviors like last summer. We shall see.

YouTube - More Puppies at Play

YouTube - Dachsie Pups


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> We might have to close the deck on "The Hair of the Doxie Den" if we get the mess and behaviors like last summer. We shall see.
> 
> YouTube - More Puppies at Play
> 
> YouTube - Dachsie Pups


SEE! Weez all getting cuuuter by the minute!  We be good!

Even our Deeesirable Doxiegenator!

Can somebody puulease help and take this floor off of me??


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, just wait until the morning after when they are all hung over.


----------



## rgray

KC4 said:


> Can somebody puulease help and take this floor off of me??


I'm just hangin' on to the floor for the ride... You under there....????


Good thing we ain't causin' a disturbance.... Dr.G.'d toss us to the dogs if we was.... 

Was what..??

Oh an' DrrrGee... congrats on yer doxies winnin' all that hi faluten stuff... They deserves it....


----------



## KC4

CubaMark said:


> Behave yourselfs!
> 
> 
> M


AS BO LUUUUTELY!



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, just wait until the morning after when they are all hung over.


No worries...Right now, I's bullet proof, maybe even imbisible! 


rgray said:


> Was what..??
> 
> Oh an' DrrrGee... congrats on yer doxies winnin' all that hi faluten stuff... They deserves it....


Yeah...what HE sez! 


What waz the question? 

Send over more of that Scotch tasting stufffffff please!


----------



## rgray

KC4 said:


> Send over more of that Scotch tasting stufffffff please!


What colour wine goes with tequila..??


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that it is time to check your vision to determine if we have to cut you off and send you home in a cab. Let me know when the pictures start to get blurry.


----------



## Dr.G.

If you start to feel dizzy, lie down and hold on to the person ahead of you until the cab arrives.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are able to put two in a cab. Next ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## KC4

rgray said:


> What colour wine goes with tequila..??


ANY color you want - even GREEN!



Dr.G. said:


> I think that it is time to check your vision to determine if we have to cut you off and send you home in a cab. Let me know when the pictures start to get blurry.


TAXI!


----------



## rgray

Gentle persons. A new day is coming. I shall bid you a fond adieu and take my leave. I shall get into the cab as soon as it stops whirling around me. I assure you I am not as thunk as you drink I am.... I shall tally forth and seek my abode. Bon chance, compadres..


----------



## winwintoo

The meeting starts at 9 o'clock sharp.

Step one: we admitted we were powerless.....................

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Actually I graduated step 12, er, or is that grade 12? Whatever.


----------



## Sonal

I thought step one was admitting that we had a problem.


----------



## MaxPower

Awww. I missed the party. I especially love Margaritas. Except when you've had a feed of Grouper and then go on a Sea-Doo in rough seas. Not pretty. XX)


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the tea and coffee are ready and the Saturday buffet is open for breakfast.

Marc, back to the subject of Minis for a moment. Without my MBP yesterday and today, I had to use another computer. My daughter's MacBook was handy yesterday and I use it to compose and upload mybirdie.ca. There were 31 files yesterday and my MBP normally does the job in under two minutes. I noted the MacBook too three and a half minutes to upload those same files.

Today I used the Mini to compose and upload the 29 files. Composing usually takes me about a half hour. It took nearly double that on the Mini. To upload today's files on the mini took 19 and a half minutes. Keep in mind there was no picture manipulation and no video involved. Even with a new Mini, my bet is that doing movie work would be a real slow process. They just don't have the jam to do the job. Mine is a 1.83 Ghz processor and the new ones are 2.0 so there will be little difference.

Conclusion: Minis are for light work in iPhoto, playing some iTunes, surfing and mail. Put a real load on them and they are useless.

Just sayin'.


----------



## winwintoo

Sonal said:


> I thought step one was admitting that we had a problem.


You're right. The wording goes: "admitted we were powerless over .......(name your poison)

I slipped into the party for a few minutes last night and thought a few of those in attendance might have regrets this morning 

Don, were you and Marc talking about eagles the other day?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the fine Saturday buffet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thanks also for the info about the Mini. As I have said, all I want it for is iPhoto and iMovie. I don't need another laptop and I would like to use my 24 inch Samsung monitor, which is why I considered the Mini in the first place. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we got everyone home safe and sound. The blurry pictures did the trick I think.


----------



## ciaochiao

*happy Saturday!*

Good morning everyone!

It's my youngest kid's birthday today. I can't believe how fast the years have gone. Age 0-11 in a blink of an eye!

Dr G, congratulations to you and your wife for the excellent breeding and quality pups you have. I have been in that circuit before and it's NOT an easy group to please. I must admit, your puppies are just the cutest little doxies I've ever seen. I loved, simply loved the pics yesterday, ESPECIALLY when the young'uns were out drinking all night with Kim et al, and looked so hungover. The pics really brought warmth to my heart and smiles to my face.

We went for Vietnamese food last night and after many times in Viet restaurants (I understand that it's 'pc' to say Viet), I simply do not like the food. I'm Canadian Chinese and i love Korean, Japanese, and Thai food but really don't like whatever the primary spice is that they put in Vietnamese cuisine. Kim, perhaps you can shed light here. It's almost a 'cinnamon/cardamon taste. Can you tell me what it is because I really don't enjoy it. Anyway, it was my youngest who wanted to go and we all choose our restaurant of choice for our birthday parties. Mine is McDonalds!

Don, thanks for breakfast. I'm happy to continue returning to the Saturday buffet over and over again. I'm pretty hungry!
Vicki


----------



## MaxPower

Goooood Morning Shangri-la!!!


----------



## MaxPower

I made some French Toast if anyone is interested.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Mini*



Dr.G. said:


> Don, thanks also for the info about the Mini. As I have said, all I want it for is iPhoto and iMovie. I don't need another laptop and I would like to use my 24 inch Samsung monitor, which is why I considered the Mini in the first place. We shall see.


Hi Dr. G:
I was going to say that I second Don's assessment of the Mini. I personally think that you'd be better off selling your monitor - MANY macians are still using G4 platforms and would welcome the chance to grab a Samsung 22" flat screen to replace their huge Apple cinema crts. After selling your monitor, you should look into getting the 24" imac. The 1.83 vs 2 won't be discernable difference-as Don points out. I have a 1GHz pb and a 1.67 - both 15" and 17". I swear that my youngest's 1.33 ibook blows all my systems out of the water. The only one i found better with lower cpu is the Powermac 733 which my eldest has cast aside. I guess it's pointless for me to suggest that you get a G4 'last series' of powermacs. I still think that they would be great for imovie etc but admittedly, some iMovie components don't even run on the G4s. If you do go watch a demo of the mini this weekend, please let me know what you think of it. I need to get back to the buffet. it looks like a large - doxie den-like party of 10 has just walked through the door!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Are you kidding??*



MaxPower said:


> I made some French Toast if anyone is interested.


French Toast??? I LOVE French toast. OK, I'd like a triple order. What type of toppings/syrups do you have or are you dusting it with a special sugar?
Vicki


----------



## rgray

winwintoo said:


> You're right. The wording goes: "admitted we were powerless over .......(name your poison)
> 
> I slipped into the party for a few minutes last night and thought a few of those in attendance might have regrets this morning


No regrets.. Some time around oh_dark_hundred hours an Advil entered the fray and a glass of water... 

Indeed, I have been up editing, pondering, for a couple of hours.

We have a rehab joint here in town, and the town is small so that their 'clients' are easily recognisable as they range about the town as part of their "therapy". It was noticed by the town wags that on Fridays when the rehab joint graduated another batch, a lot of them would wind up celebrating their 'recovery' by propping up the bar and holding down the tables at the (name withheld) pub, not to mention starting fights and yaarrrkkking on the steps...... 

The owner opined that he should open a special room for the Friday grads and call it <short roll & rimshot, maestro, please> "the 13th Step"...


----------



## MaxPower

ciaochiao said:


> French Toast??? I LOVE French toast. OK, I'd like a triple order. What type of toppings/syrups do you have or are you dusting it with a special sugar?
> Vicki


Whatever toppings you like.  Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki, Warren, Robert and Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, raising doxies, or any dogs, is not easy and not a money-making activity. Still, my wife always hopes for some quality show dogs in the litter. The first litter had one championship dog out of six, and the second litter had five CKC champs out of a litter of eight.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Absolutely*

Hi Dr. G:
You're absolutely right. I raised pekes for a while and the payoff wasn't monetary to be sure. I just think your pups are beautiful. I think that one champ out of 6 is still very, very high. If I ever meet anyone looking for a beautiful doxie, I'm going to remember your website and send them to you. Congratulations on your baby champs! Incidentally, how are the doxies today after spending a night of wanton leisure in the 'Den of the Doxies?'
Vicki


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> French Toast??? I LOVE French toast. OK, I'd like a triple order. What type of toppings/syrups do you have or are you dusting it with a special sugar?
> Vicki


Ketchup and freshly ground black pepper is the only way to eat French toast.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Eclectic*

Hi Don:
I have never tried French Toast with those toppings. They don't seem to be anything I'd choose but I promise that if you aren't kidding, I'll try them. I guess if there's no sugar in the batter, then that might taste ok because my youngest loves fried egg sandwiches and he puts TONS of ketchup on them. Come to think of it, he puts ketchup on just about everything INCLUDING Chinese rice - which really stuns me

Incidentally, I just read all the posts in the Greyhound murder posts. I have to say that we may be at times, voting for different political parties but on this board I tend to completely agree with your posts regarding some of the other posts. So consider me in general, your complete ally. I can't believe some of the comments made there. But I am interested in knowing, why don't you agree with the death penalty? I'm just askin'.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

1. I'm not kidding about the ketchup and freshly ground black pepper.

2. Too much room for error. One error = one dead. Can't be undone, therefore I oppose it.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Incidentally, how are the doxies today after spending a night of wanton leisure in the 'Den of the Doxies?'" They are all sleeping it off this morning.


----------



## ciaochiao

*good point*

Hi Don:

Ok, i'll try the ketchup next time.

Yes, you're right, it isn't reversible so that is a valid point. I often think however, that many other organisms in the animal kingdom show some type of altruism. Again, I say this while being tugged in the opposite direction, but the sacrifice of one may benefit the entirety of society. I would say that irrefutable proof using today's exceptional molecular analyses must be good enough. I do look at people who were wrongfully committed - such as the 1959 conviction of - damn, I can't recall his name right now, but he was recently found to be not-guilty, and think, 'Thank God the death penalty didn't apply to them'. And you're words are exactly those of Diefenbaker who was a lawyer and apparently did see an execution of someone who wasn't guilty but this fact wasn't discovered until after the hanging, who then rallied against the death penalty. I don't know, I just cringe at the idea of these types getting out into society and possibly breeding. I have one stinging example of this: KARLA HOMOLKA. She now has a child. That to me, is so very wrong on every level.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Damn cute!*

Dr. G, that pic is just wayyyy too damn cute! Don't speak loudly. Let them sleep it off!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G, that pic is just wayyyy too damn cute! Don't speak loudly. Let them sleep it off!" I shall.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning all! 
Marc, that pic is sooo cute! Makes me want to buy the whole lot!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Dana. We kept the one on the extreme left, and the one in the front with her ear folded back. One other is co-owned by us living just outside of St.John's. Two others live just outside of St.John's. One is in Wabush, Labrador. One is in Regina, SK. One is is Vancouver, BC.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Looks like lazy Saturday weather out there today.

Going to grab my guitar and keep the lessons up! Just completed lesson 4 from Garageband and have take hold of the minor chords.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. Good luck with your guitar lessons.


----------



## KC4

Goodmorning all!


winwintoo said:


> I slipped into the party for a few minutes last night and thought a few of those in attendance might have regrets this morning
> Margaret


Normally, I would have awoken feeling like I had consumed an entire scottish bog, complete with mossy tongue for proof. But that's one of the many great things about Shangri-la....we can hold a party - even a FLOOR party - and not feel the ill effects. 


MaxPower said:


> Awww. I missed the party. I especially love Margaritas.


I'm sure there'll be others - everybody is always welcome in Shangri-La to join in the fun.



Dr.G. said:


> Well, we got everyone home safe and sound. The blurry pictures did the trick I think.


Yes, those and Constable Doxie's help peeling me off the floor and pouring me into a cab. 


ciaochiao said:


> I i love Korean, Japanese, and Thai food but really don't like whatever the primary spice is that they put in Vietnamese cuisine. Kim, perhaps you can shed light here. It's almost a 'cinnamon/cardamon taste. Can you tell me what it is because I really don't enjoy it.


You're right on the frequent use of cinnamon, even in meat dishes. Cardamom is not used very frequently in Viet cuisines though. Other seasonongs also figure prominently - such as Star anise, Curry blends, Lemon Grass, Coriander and of course chilis. But the taste that most non Vietnamese usually have the biggest challenge with is the frequent use of fermented fish sauces...whether it is a vegetable, chicken, pork or beef dish. 


MaxPower said:


> I made some French Toast if anyone is interested.


Yes, please - whip cream and fresh strawberries please...again, another nice thing about Shangri-La is that calories don't count, there are no dietary restrictions and there's always enough for everyone.  


SINC said:


> Ketchup and freshly ground black pepper is the only way to eat French toast.


I'll have to try that...I'll try almost anything, at least once. Just not this morning. 


overkill said:


> Going to grab my guitar and keep the lessons up! Just completed lesson 4 from Garageband and have take hold of the minor chords.


 Some nice strumming would be nice to listen to while I eat my French Toast. Thx!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Glad you got home safe and sound last night.


----------



## MLeh

Happy weekend all.

Marc: why don't you just use your monitor with your laptop?

Here's what I do: 24" monitor on desk. When I'm in the office I hook up an external keyboard, mouse & monitor to my laptop. Then, when I want to be portable, I just unplug everything. Works great for me. Unless you NEED to have a second computer??

Don: I believe in addition to the increased speed of the processor on the new Mini they have also changed the graphics card, and increased the RAM. Both these would have a positive effect on the work you used as your benchmark tests.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. The one plus for the Mini is the Firewire 800. I have an old Canon video cam and I want to get the movies I have taken off of the tapes and into iMovie. The cam has a FW 400. So, with an attachment, I could get these movies into the Mini.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got a PM from a non-Shang poster wanting to know what the possible mother and father of the possible pups in late April look like .................... so, I present you Fanny and Jack, taken with and without a flash.


----------



## rgray

Flash! Flash! Flash!

Bulletin! Bulletin! Bulletin!

The first flock of migrating canada geese just landed in the open water behind my hose. There's still a lot of ice but now the geese have come. Spring, at last, is clearly on the way!

:clap:

This calls for a drink....  

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"The first flock of migrating canada geese just landed in the open water behind my hose." Robert, was the "hose" close to your "house"? Still, that is a good sign that Spring is near for some of us. Bon chance, mon ami. Kudos.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Robert, was the "hose" close to your "house"?.


Sheeesh!..... you and my collaborators...... 

Still the arrival of the geese always lifts my spirits.

:clap:

... and doesn't that just call for a drink? :clap:


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> Sheeesh!..... you and my collaborators......
> 
> Still the arrival of the geese always lifts my spirits.
> 
> :clap:
> 
> ... and doesn't that just call for a drink? :clap:


It most certainly does! Hic!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Robert. I should have put a smiley face at the end of my posting. Drinks are on me at "The Hair of the Doxie Den" ................... at least until we turn the clocks ahead an hour on Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you too may have free drinks at "The Hair of the Doxie Den" ................... at well until we turn the clocks ahead an hour on Sunday morning. Your motherboard problems seem really problematic.


----------



## rgray

:clap:

Yo, SINC, tap is open on Dr.G.'s dime. We are on a tear..!!! right through 'til closing time which is when the daylight savings time kicks in (the notorious GW daylight savings time- does anyone anywhere save anything?).


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, be careful not to trip over "The Piña Colada Club of The Hair of the Doxie Den". They have been going full tilt for the past hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had to escort the first four out of the Den. Now, if I can figure out a way to get them down the stairs and into the waiting cab, I would be fine. Any suggestions???


----------



## Dr.G.

OK. Four down .................. four to go. These one are taking their toys and snacks with them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, Don and Robert are far more behaved than that crowd. Enjoy our brew, mes amis.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Robert, be careful not to trip over "The Piña Colada Club of The Hair of the Doxie Den". They have been going full tilt for the past hour or so.


I will definitely be careful of the young'uns. I have been in a similar position with my cats...


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pics, Robert. Seems we have the same sort of gate. Of course, doxies can't climb on top of this gate.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Our best friends*

Hey all of you!

Stop with the adorable pic!! I can't get my two pups to give me grandpuppies so I'm constantly envious of your pics! Both the drunken baby doxies and the adorable little kitties are just so filled with what makes our hearts warm and our souls human. Thanks for the visual feast. 

kim, thanks for the info on viet food. I guess I really don't like cinnamon all that much then. I actually don't - I don't even like it in my toothpaste so perhaps that's why the food turns me off so much. I can handle the fish sauces - on a semi-infrequent basis because our Chinatown restaurants use them quite often. Funny, now that I think of it, Greek food is my favorite, in particular moussaka. When I've had it with cinnamon in it, I haven't liked it. Why do they use it? Does cinnamon bring out the flavor of..???

Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Love all the pics of the Doxies, Marc... too cute! and the movies... 

That style baby gate... I have one just like to keep Fidget from going down the hallway to the bedrooms and getting into mischief on his own and at night to keep him IN my bedroom and out of mischief! 

Don... sorry to hear of your MBP woes... I can commiserate you a little. I've had my MBP Core 2 Duo 2.33 since April of 2007. It blew the logic board AND the IO whatever board that charges the battery all at once 2 months in... about six months later the left fan started getting just a little noisy under heavy duty. This is my only computer so I've ignored it til now... can't anymore. If I ask for speed out of that fan... it seizes up and the machine freezes and things get very noisy so it's going to the techie at the store where I bought it first thing Monday morning. And hopefully they have the part in Ontario's Apple warehouse so I can have the machine back in a couple of days... the new Apple store in Calgary's Market Mall won't/can't do it any faster for me. Don't know why but I'd need to book an appointment with a genius and then they send me and the machine home and call me back when the part comes in... usually 5-7 days the gal said. 

MyMacDealer is much closer, faster and I trust them with my machine more as they've worked on my stuff before and the techie there is at least as fussy as I am!  

Anyway I know how it feels to have the machine crap out right after buying it!


----------



## KC4

....heading to join the gang gathering in The Hair of the Doxie Den.....Round 2!

Vicki - Sweet spices, such as cinnamon, Star Anise, even the Chinese 5 Spice mix (which contains a type of cinnamon) are used to compliment or balance the salty aspect of most meat dishes. (Like salty nuts with a caramel popcorn).

Cinnamon, especially the true cinnamon (which we do not regularly see here in North America on the grocery store shelves) actually has many health benefits and is also a common herbal medicine. If you do not like it, your body may actually have an intolerance for it's properties or possibly even an allergy. Your body may be telling you this by being turned off at its taste or aroma. 

A pitcher of Margaritas please with a side of Laff Rag...er, or whatever that tasty scotch stuff was last night....


----------



## SINC

If you want a real laugh, catch the lead story on mybirdie.ca today and click on the link for the video. The poor old sheriff can hardly contain himself while telling the guy's tale of woe.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Maybe*



KC4 said:


> ....heading to join the gang gathering in The Hair of the Doxie Den.....Round 2!
> 
> Vicki - Sweet spices, such as cinnamon, Star Anise, even the Chinese 5 Spice mix (which contains a type of cinnamon) are used to compliment or balance the salty aspect of most meat dishes. (Like salty nuts with a caramel popcorn).
> 
> Cinnamon, especially the true cinnamon (which we do not regularly see here in North America on the grocery store shelves) actually has many health benefits and is also a common herbal medicine. If you do not like it, your body may actually have an intolerance for it's properties or possibly even an allergy. Your body may be telling you this by being turned off at its taste or aroma.
> 
> A pitcher of Margaritas please with a side of Laff Rag...er, or whatever that tasty scotch stuff was last night....


hi Kim:
Thanks for the education. You could be right-I may have some sort of intolerance because I can't stand the taste of it. I don't know the differences in cinnamon but I did grow up with the chinese 5 spice. My parents used it relentlessly. I only could deal with it if it was mixed with a LOT of salt. So it's funny you say it's to offset salt. I wonder what the connection is in that case? I'll have to look at the benefits of cinnamon. I have hypertension and a host of other 'stuff' going on in my body so maybe the cinnamon doesn't complement that aspect? I love reading your stuff- you are so damn talented. Do you have published books? My son's girlfriend was asking how old you are and so we peeked at your bio. She guesses you're in your 30's while I'm guessing in the 40's because I simply don't know many 30 somethings that have such an accumulated set of talents. Regardless of your chronological placement in our space time continuum, you are very special!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"....heading to join the gang gathering in The Hair of the Doxie Den.....Round 2." Kim, I guess if Don and Robert are drinking for free, we could say any friends of theirs will also drink for free .............. until we turn the clocks ahead here in NL, which is 2AM on Sunday.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> If you want a real laugh, catch the lead story on mybirdie.ca today and click on the link for the video. The poor old sheriff can hardly contain himself while telling the guy's tale of woe.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: The sheriff's eyes were just about bugging out trying to maintain a professional demeanor while recanting the story. 

Poor guy that found himself trapped in the poopie-shute.......you know you're having a bad day when.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. St. Albert's Place always seems to have the unique take on Life. Kudos, mon frere.


----------



## Dreambird

Good one Don... :clap::clap::clap:

I had a little trouble with that video as it "tweaked" that left fan but I made it through. How fitting... a story about a latrine and a bum fan... get it? :lmao: 

Right... OK

I'm glad I dropped by here today, Marc. I'm in much better humour now...


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> hi Kim:
> Do you have published books? My son's girlfriend was asking how old you are and so we peeked at your bio. She guesses you're in your 30's while I'm guessing in the 40's


Close! I'm 48 - going on 28!

Most of my published writings relate to the O&G business world of contracts, proposals and industry publications and educational material. (Boring)

On the more entertaining side I have collaborated on a few cookbooks. "Let's Say Grace" (Morris Press) and "Calgary Cooks" (Centax Books) were both fundraisers and are out of print. The latter was wildly successful for the CMHA, being put on the shelves just before Christmas. Currently, I have another (collaborative effort) with a Houston Celebrity Chef, "Hot Tamales! which also comes with a cooking show style DVD which will serve as a pilot for her Tex-Mex cuisine TV series, under development. 

I am still working with this Chef to write and produce "Born on the Border" a more conventional cookbook/biography and travelogue of her birthplace of Brownsville, Texas and the Texas/Mexico border region - the epicenter of the birth of Tex-Mex cuisine. Plus, we intend to add to the collection of DVD Cookbooks with other specialty dishes. 

Marc - Thanks for the complimentary beverages - they are much appreciated!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Thanks for the complimentary beverages - they are much appreciated!" Kim, we aim to please at The Den of Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm glad I dropped by here today, Marc. I'm in much better humour now... " Good to hear, Diane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like everyone is having a good time and not drinking more than they are capable of handling. Remember, we offer free rides home via Doxie Express as they make their parcel deliveries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember to turn your clocks ahead tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*G'nite Dr.G*

Hi Dr. G:
G'nite to you. I'm still trying to cook/prepare my son's birthday dinner. Good thing there are lots of cut up veg for him to snack on!! 

Give all the little doxies in the den, a hug and kiss from us!
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Goodnight all....(heading home on the Doxie Express) Thanks for all the merriment!


----------



## SINC

Night Kim, Vicki. 

Ann's out babysitting Jett.

Now, whadidi do with that bottle of rum?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Rum 'n Beer??*

Hey Don,
Sorry for tuning in this late but I spent the entire day fixing my 11 year old's birthday supper. If it wasn't for Kim, it would have been a huge disaster!! I thanked her profusely in a pm. As for you--whaddaya mean rum?? I had you pegged for an irish whisky man especially after your beer! If Ann's out babysitting Jett, WHO'S WATCHING YOU??? Ah ha!! Now i know why 'your dog bites'. The lhasa is watching you! No wonder he's got an owly disposition sometimes! Well, here's to you, me, and my kid's 11th birthday. I'm so useless in the kitchen, it's a stressful event. i truly deserve my double tonight. I'm still dealing with the damn cake because my oven has a broken timer that decides to shut off whenever it pleases so...rather than the normal 45 min, it's taken almost 90. 

Just strong black coffee for me in the am please, if you're up. Oh, and to let you know, I guess everyone is hitting your site today because I tried 3 times to get in and couldn't. I'm going to try again now! Nitey nite all-here's mud in yer eye Don!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Just click on my sig:

St. Albert

Me and the dog are sleeping. Shhh.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooood Morning Shangri-La!!


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> I am still working with this Chef to write and produce "Born on the Border" a more conventional cookbook/biography and travelogue of her birthplace of Brownsville, Texas and the Texas/Mexico border region - the epicenter of the birth of Tex-Mex cuisine. Plus, we intend to add to the collection of DVD Cookbooks with other specialty dishes.


We frequent McAllen TX (an hour away from Brownsville) to visit my wife's brother and family. They used to have a live in Maid who used to be the head chef for a restaurant and they would often get her to make us some authentic Mexican for us when we visited. After we got home we didn't want to see food for a month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. I have set out some freshly made tea and coffee, along with a fine Sunday brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning men. Welcome to a lazy Sunday. I'll be watching PGA golf whilst toying with my "new" MBP after getting the new logic board yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Yes, a lazy Sunday for us all. Good luck with you new toy.


----------



## rgray

<yawn> mornin' folks, It does indeed seem lazy today. The brightness and the temperature above zero again provide a relief from the winter. Snow pack is about gone in open areas but persists in the bush. Standing on my porch at dawn I could hear the wild turkeys "gobbling" nearby - couldn't see 'em but wild turkeys are masters of camouflage. 

I'll continue developing my paper for the rest of the morning and then settle into watching the NASCAR race from Atlanta while I prepare roast pork tenderloin and small potatoes for dinner, with cauli-broc (cauliflour and broccoli heads lightly boiled and mashed together) and maybe some Brussel sprouts... tart apple sauce on the side... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Robert. Omit the Brussel sprouts (my wife loves them, I hate them) and I am there to eat whenever you want. Not much of a NASCAR fan, however.


----------



## rgray

I'm a huge fan. That's me @ 200+ kph, throtte WIDE open, accelerating. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Even though I spent five years living in the US South, I never got into this sport.


----------



## MaxPower

rgray said:


> I'm a huge fan. That's me @ 200+ kph, throtte WIDE open, accelerating. :clap:
> View attachment 7454


See. That's not fair. Going to the Richard Petty Experience is one of my dreams. I too will be watching the race but later on. TV is non existent with two kids running around. Go Jr!!


----------



## rgray

MaxPower said:


> See. That's not fair. Going to the Richard Petty Experience is one of my dreams.


My first 'experience of a lifetime' was a 60th b'day present.. I went back a second time (in the 9) and have in car video!! I'm going again this fall.... tptptptp









> I too will be watching the race but later on. TV is non existent with two kids running around. Go Jr!!


Go Kyle B...

EDIT: my head says Kyle, my heart says Mark Martin who, at 50, is doin' it for us old guys.. and has the pole!!


----------



## KC4

Goodmorning all - Thanks for the coffee Marc!


rgray said:


> I'll continue developing my paper for the rest of the morning and then settle into watching the NASCAR race from Atlanta while I prepare roast pork tenderloin and small potatoes for dinner, with cauli-broc (cauliflour and broccoli heads lightly boiled and mashed together) and maybe some Brussel sprouts... tart apple sauce on the side... :clap:


I :love2: brussels sprouts, especially when they are braised with pieces of bacon or prosciutto! Never tried the cauli-broc - will have to - thanks for the idea.



MaxPower said:


> We frequent McAllen TX (an hour away from Brownsville) to visit my wife's brother and family. They used to have a live in Maid who used to be the head chef for a restaurant and they would often get her to make us some authentic Mexican for us when we visited. After we got home we didn't want to see food for a month.


Tex-Mex portions are never puny....and it's hard to stop eating anyways when you are given fresh, hot off the griddle tortillas to go with. 

The Chef I work with names most of her signature enchiladas after valley & border towns. The "McAllen" is a chicken enchilada with a chili gravy. Sound familiar? One of popular ones, for sure.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all.
A bright sunny but cool day here in the north ... especially after the wet warmth of yesterday. At least it isn't snowing.

All this talk of eating and partying till all hours is making me wish I had come in sooner. Oh well, the story of my life.

I envy all the grandparents that can see their grandchildren when they want. We at least get to see ours weekly on the web cam. That's when you really get appreciate modern technology. hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Torn between...*

Hello Everyone! Good whatever it is when you lose an hour!!

I'm torn between two time zones, feeling like a fool, loving both of them is really, really cruel (sung to Torn Between Two Lovers)

OK people, I'll take Dr. G's Brussels Sprouts. I LOVE them. Fortunately for me, my 3 kids also love veggies of almost all types. The majority of us agree that avocados are NOT our faves. But aside from that, the only other veggie i'm not nuts about are sweet potatoes/yams. My parents loved 'em, I hate 'em. Love Popye's food though, spinach raw or cooked is just great. 

I noticed that some of you - Kim specifically, can do multiple quotes in a post. How can I learn to do that as well please??

Thanks for the coffee and Robert, I can smell your roast! Smells like yumm,,!!

Hey Don!! How's 'your dog, and does he bite?' :lmao:
Vicki


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> I noticed that some of you - Kim specifically, can do multiple quotes in a post. How can I learn to do that as well please??


Good Morning Vicki! 
It's easy - see the three icons in the lower right hand corner of each post? The middle one is the multi quote one. Just click on it in the 1st post that you want to quote, then again on the middle one in the 2nd post that you want to quote, and so on.....when you are finished "gathering" your quotes, click on reply....they will all be placed in the response window for you to add your comments between.

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. How are you today? Bolor Special is a big seller today in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, you may have my BSs if I may have your sweet potatoes. I love them.


----------



## ciaochiao

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Vicki!
> It's easy - see the three icons in the lower right hand corner of each post? The middle one is the multi quote one. Just click on it in the 1st post that you want to quote, then again on the middle one in the 2nd post that you want to quote, and so on.....when you are finished "gathering" your quotes, click on reply....they will all be placed in the response window for you to add your comments between.
> 
> Cheers!


OK, I did it but I did it by accident, I need to try again!! People, if you see things from me that look banal, please forgive me because I'm learning...I have a very flat Michaelis-Menton learning curve. No exponential curve here!!



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, you may have my BSs if I may have your sweet potatoes. I love them.


DEAL Dr. G!! Toss the BS's this way, are you ready for a touchdown of yams?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Send them over, Vicki. I make sweet potato french fries with them as well.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I've heard*



Dr.G. said:


> Send them over, Vicki. I make sweet potato french fries with them as well.


Hi Dr. G:
I've heard about sweet potato fries. How do you make them? What do you use as a dip - ketchup is one of my favorite condiments. Thanks for the exchange!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

I place them on a cookie sheet, having cut them (with the skin) to look like fries. Then, I put some salt on the cookie sheet. I first place the fries in a bowl with a bit of olive oil and rosemary. I mix these fries in the bowl and then dump them out on the cookie sheet. I bake them at 350 degrees for as long as I like (I like crispy but my son likes them when they are a bit soft on the inside). That's all there is to these fries. They are mostly water, so don't fret if steam starts to pour out of your oven.


----------



## ciaochiao

*A perhaps try*

Hi Dr. G;

OK, I'll give them a try. ABOUT how long do you bake them? As for dips, what do you and your family use? When you say sprinkle salt on the baking sheet, do you mean on the sheet BEFORE you put the potatoes on or after, as in salting the potatoes? I don't mind trying this since I know they're nutritious and my kids all seem to like yams/sp. I'll just take the Brussels sprouts plain. 
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, bake them until you feel they are done for your liking. I check them every five minutes. I also like them with ketchup or plain.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Dimensions*

Hi Dr. G:
True to your calling of educator aren't you? You allow the student to make the choices. OK. Can you tell me what the dimensions are of your fries? Are they more like 'wedges' or are they the thin type fries like McDonald's? If you're checking them every 5 min, then you are either a cook like me, the taters cook quickly (more so than regular potatoes) or you've sliced them pretty thin. Which one? I'm so open to new ideas about food because I've finally realized that it isn't a 'female thing' to cook, but more an experimental thing! Took me long enough!!:lmao:
Vicki


----------



## KC4

I :love2: sweet potato fries too - count me in. I really like them dipped in a honey lime too. A really different and addictive combo....

Honey-Lime Dip for Sweet Potato Fries

6oz container plain, yogurt
1 Tablespoon mayonnaise 
1/2 Tablespoon honey
1/2 lime (or 1 Tablespoon lime juice) 
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1/8 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried parsley
1/2 teaspoon chopped onion (or granulated onion)
3/4 teaspoon salt

Mix honey and yogurt until combined and give it a big squeeze from the lime half. Add in spices and herbs and you have your dip. Will keep up to one week in the refrigerator if you have any left over. 

I don't think it matters what size or shape your fries are - as long as they are relatively uniform with each other so they all cook at the same rate.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Uh.....*



KC4 said:


> I :love2: sweet potato fries too - count me in. I really like them dipped in a honey lime too. A really different and addictive combo....
> 
> Honey-Lime Dip for Sweet Potato Fries
> 
> 6oz container plain, yogurt
> 1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
> 1/2 Tablespoon honey
> 1/2 lime (or 1 Tablespoon lime juice)
> 1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
> 1/8 teaspoon dried oregano
> 1 teaspoon dried parsley
> 1/2 teaspoon chopped onion (or granulated onion)
> 3/4 teaspoon salt
> 
> Mix honey and yogurt until combined and give it a big squeeze from the lime half. Add in spices and herbs and you have your dip. Will keep up to one week in the refrigerator if you have any left over.
> 
> I don't think it matters what size or shape your fries are - as long as they are relatively uniform with each other so they a oking but what dimensions are best for checking every 5 min as Dr. G suggests? imho, they potatoes would have to be cut in dimensions equal to those yucky fries from Mc.Ds. i just wanted to know if the fries should be cut like thick wedgies or skinny fries?
> 
> Also, Kim, you speak as a seasoned ( no pun, ok yes, pun intended). chef. I am cook-dumb so you guys need to treat me like a 2-yr-old grasping a concept for the 1st time. I'm willing to try anything so long as my kids like them. Who knows, perhaps I'll love them as well and FINALLY change my mind about yams after 2 decades of hating them!! I'M WAITING FOR DON TO WEIGH IN HERE!!!!!!!!! SINC, WHERE ART THOU???????????????
> 
> for me, recipes need to be SO simple and SO straight forward that I can't mess it up. Kim's instructions for salmon teriyaki last night, via priv msg, were my lifesaver. I couldn't have pulled off the dinner without her help so in public AGAIN KIM, I thank you!!!
> 
> Dr. G, how old is your son living at home? I just wondered if he was the same age of my eldest who is 21 -, soon to be 22. I'm 43 going on 100!!
> Vicki


----------



## KC4

The checking every five minutes, I'm betting, is more about the fact that sweet potato fries can burn fast due to their high sugar content. 

The shape is really a personal preference thing. 

Wedge/triangle shaped fries tend to have crispy corners and a larger soft center

Flat or square pieces tend to be more uniformly crispy with a smaller soft center, if any, depending on the time baked. 


After I peel the potatoes (some leave the skin on) I cut them in half lengthwise and then laying the flat side of the half on the cutting board (so they don't roll) I cut them into long ~1/4 inch slices. Sometimes I cook them like that, and sometimes I'll take the flat slices and cut them in half or thirds to make long thin pieces.


----------



## MaxPower

rgray said:


> Go Kyle B...
> 
> EDIT: my head says Kyle, my heart says Mark Martin who, at 50, is doin' it for us old guys.. and has the pole!!


Now we can't be friends. 

I would like to se Mark Martin win a championship though. He certainly deserves one.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Tex-Mex portions are never puny....and it's hard to stop eating anyways when you are given fresh, hot off the griddle tortillas to go with.
> 
> The Chef I work with names most of her signature enchiladas after valley & border towns. The "McAllen" is a chicken enchilada with a chili gravy. Sound familiar? One of popular ones, for sure.


Doesn't sound familiar, but delicious none the less. Lousia used to make (pardon my spelling) gordidas, floutas, enchiladas, taquitos, botanas and bean soup with pico just to name a few.

Mind you, Texas BBQ is nothing to sneeze at either.

That's it. I'm booking my flight now.


----------



## SINC

Pardon me, but I'm still giggling about the lead cartoon on mybirdie.ca today. That one really tickled my funny bone.


----------



## MaxPower

That is cute Don.

Nice shameless plug.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I make them all sizes so that my son can get the types that he likes and I can get crispy ones as well. He is 22 and has another year of university here at Memorial.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Doesn't sound familiar, but delicious none the less. Lousia used to make (pardon my spelling) gordidas, floutas, enchiladas, taquitos, botanas and bean soup with pico just to name a few.
> 
> Mind you, Texas BBQ is nothing to sneeze at either.
> 
> That's it. I'm booking my flight now.


Yep, the Texans CAN BBQ, and so (I must add) can us Albertans...but...I have to admit - the BEST, the ABSOLUTE BEST BBQ I ever had was in Memphis, Tennessee. While there I had the most mouth watering, tenderest pulled pork along with an amazing smoky mustard-whisky BBQ sauce.

I had been told about this place by some friends that lived there at the time. It was a rural, backroads grocery store just off a gravel road. Looked like it may have been an old house at one point in time, complete with front porch, wooden screen door and all. 

Dozens of elderly african american men were hanging around the front porch and playing cards etc at tables inside. They watched me with great amusement as I ventured in. Behind the counter was an even more ancient african american man. Wild white hair, only about two visible teeth, and wearing a BBQ sauce splattered apron over coveralls. 

There was only one thing on the menu. Pit roasted pork shoulder - pulled. 

Behind the "cook" was an at least 25 year old stove, covered with BBQ sauce and sporting a couple huge pots of sauce, bubbling, bubbling and crusted and dripping around the rims. 

"How much you want?" he asks me after he takes a second to recover from the sight of an obvious outsider in his midst. 
"How much you got?" I reply, completely mesmerized by the aroma in there. 

"Want Sawse?" he asks, brandishing a crusty ladle in the direction of the stove.

"Sure!" (why not - I typically have a stomach of steel and it smells faaaabulous)

Well, I'm so glad I went for it...it was the best BBQ meat and sauce I have EVER tasted. I tried to get his recipe - but no way - not even a hint. I've been trying to duplicate it ever since with no success.


----------



## MaxPower

There are three places in the US that claim to be the birth place of BBQ. Texas, Kansas, and Memphis. I have had Texas and Kansas BBQ, but not Memphis. One day though.

BTW, I make some mean ribs. This Ontarioian can BBQ as well. Although with gas it called Grilling. I get all of my recipes from the Webers Big Book of Grillin. Did I mention I am the proprietor of Big Willy's BBQ Pit here in the Shang?


----------



## KC4

Well I must admit I've never tasted Ontario BBQ - but want to.

Next time Big Willy's Pit is open in the Shang - I'll be there! 

I like the Weber Grill book...I think I might even have it (I have over 100 cookbooks, no exaggeration) ...

G'night all!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee now being served along with an assortment of fresh fruit, pastries, bagels and sticky buns.

Kim, I have a collection of my mother's old cook books from the 40s and 50s. Many of them are the product of fund raisers for home and school groups, ladies auxiliaries, church groups and the like. Not very fancy bound or anything, but chock full of the fare of the day in simpler times. Every once in a while I page through them and whip up a memory or two. there are some great things in some of those dog eared pages from honest to goodness "home made" concoctions dreamt up by housewives to add variety to the menus back then. I get much of my inspiration from these old amateurish collections.

I've also got a couple of real hard cover books on Ukrainian cooking from the 30s and 40s I bought at library sales. There are some killer recipes in them as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee, fruit and bagels. A grand way to start the day.

How are you this fine morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -4C here in St.John's this morning. There is some sun, but since the air is dry, it feels cold. Still, dry air means no snow or sleet.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooood Morning Shangri-La!!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sticky buns!*

Good Morning All!

The weather here is sucking again. Not only is it raining but the temp has dropped over 18 degrees C. It's -1 while on Friday, iti was +18. Sighhhhh, it's Canada. This is the price we pay for our beautiful country so I suppose it could be much worse.

STICKY BUNS?? I'm coming right over Don! Thanks for reserving two plus butter for me.

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren and Vicki.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Woke up to 6" of fresh snow on the deck this morning. Fun stuff.



SINC said:


> Kim, I have a collection of my mother's old cook books from the 40s and 50s. Many of them are the product of fund raisers for home and school groups, ladies auxiliaries, church groups and the like. Not very fancy bound or anything, but chock full of the fare of the day in simpler times. Every once in a while I page through them and whip up a memory or two. there are some great things in some of those dog eared pages from honest to goodness "home made" concoctions dreamt up by housewives to add variety to the menus back then. I get much of my inspiration from these old amateurish collections.
> 
> I've also got a couple of real hard cover books on Ukrainian cooking from the 30s and 40s I bought at library sales. There are some killer recipes in them as well.


My husband has a collection of recipe books as well. Probably the oldest is a 'Mrs. Beeton's' which dates from the late 1800's, but for larger groups he's got the official Canadian Army cookbook as well. (circa 1930). The Mrs. Beeton's is handy if you need to know how to skin a rabbit, etc., while we've got a nice 1970's 'Joy of Cooking' (it was a wedding present) which covers all the other essentials in life. 

(One of my husband's hobbies is collecting old books. It keeps him out of trouble.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. You folks should be getting some rain and Spring flowers these days, not snow.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Don's Books*

Hey Don:

I spent the greater part of my life in Saskatchewan and for a while, even played in the Poltava orchestra. I grew up with several Ukrainian friends and ate a lot of Ukrainian food. Now, I live in the section of Toronto that is strongly Ukrainian. Sometimes I wonder if there was a message in this. Anyway, I'm curious to know; your Ukrainian cookbook: what are the top 3 recipes you consider very good? I love perogies and cabbage rolls but have only tried cooking one of them-the perogies. I find them extremely time consuming to make. Cabbage rolls, conversely, I'm told are very easy to make. Care to shed some light on this-'o wise one of the cookbooks'? 
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

Thanks Don for the coffee and bagel....perfect!

All this talk about cook books and cooking Ukrainian food cheers me. I love to "read" cookbooks - just sit in a big comfy chair and page through them. 

Not wanting to derail the topic, but WHY oh WHY is it so uncool for teens to wear proper hats and mitts etc? It's only -24 here and the resident teen attempted to go out the door for a school fun day of tobogganing etc with no mitts, no hat, no snow pants!  What is up with THAT???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. My son was the same way when he worked in Calgary two winters ago. When asked why he did not have proper outdoor clothing on (luckily, his job was an inside job), his response was "They grow us tough on The Rock". He got that from my wife who was born and raised in Calgary and Edmonton, who would tell us "They grow us tough on the Prairies". I think it's an age thing in the final analysis.


----------



## ciaochiao

*until 30*

Hi Kim:
I know exactly what you're talking about. But it must be an age thing because my 3 kids, 21, 12, 11, don't wear mitts/hats/scarves, unless they're in some way a 'fashion statement'. I've actually chased my kids down the walkway either brining their outerwear to screaming for them to get back in the house and put their stuff on. Mind you, i totally recall leaving the house with my hat on then waiting until i was out of sight to quickly take it off and stuff it into my pocket. Now, I still don't wear hats but do don the gloves & scarf if cold enough. Some kids take wearing their outerwear more seriously or perhaps have been harassed enough by the parents/grandparents, to wear their stuff. Good luck with your teen!

As for 'reading' cookbooks, I thought i was the only one who did strange stuff like that! I love reading them too, even though I can't cook worth a damn - unless guided through it by our resident chef - KIM

Vicki


----------



## Bolor

My wife has two large bookcases full of cookbooks. Every time we hit a Costco, she'll buy three or four of them. Fortunately, we don't have a Costco in town. (whew!). She too like to peruse them as reading material.
My reading material on the other hand is fiction ... adventure/spy/cop stuff. Costco prices on books is about 40% off list.

The plow went by and left a pile of frozen ice/snow at the end of the drive way. it was tough to move. we are into the cold again but supposed to warm up to 0 today. The good news is the sun is bright and not a cloud to be seen.

The cold is definitely an age thing. I feel the cold a lot more than I did a few years ago. I grew up here but I was never as tough (or stupid?) as the kids today.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone! Don, thank you for the coffee and breakfast.
We've got snow falling out here today, so I need to make the decision about whether or not to drive into the city. Happily, I have 3 hours to think about it and watch the traffic!

And yup - cold-weather accessories is an age thing. I never liked wearing hats, scarves or mittens as a kid, but now it's all about the warmth for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. That end of the driveway snow is exactly why I bought a snowblower two years ago. When the plows push that wall of snow at the end of the driveway and it starts to freeze solid, a snowblower is all that will get through it without causing a heart attack.

Fresh Bolor Special awaits you when you want it ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Drive carefully.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. That end of the driveway snow is exactly why I bought a snowblower two years ago. When the plows push that wall of snow at the end of the driveway and it starts to freeze solid, a snowblower is all that will get through it without causing a heart attack.
> 
> Fresh Bolor Special awaits you when you want it ................


My old snowblower would have broken all it's cotter pins on that stuff .... all solid ice chunks. I got it right after the plow went by so it wasn't too bad. I need the exercise anyway


----------



## Bolor

And yes I will have that Bolor special now thanks


----------



## Bolor

danalicious said:


> And yup - cold-weather accessories is an age thing. I never liked wearing hats, scarves or mittens as a kid, but now it's all about the warmth for me.


I still hate hats mostly because I look like a dork in most hats. However shoveling snow at anything below -5 calls for a hat with ear covers and /or earmuffs.


----------



## danalicious

Okay - we are not making the commute today, this what I am facing on just one part of the drive before it gets really bad:


----------



## winwintoo

Morning, I'll lick the gooey stuff off the sticky buns pan and then I have to get my fridge cleaned out - it seems to keep a steady temp of 20°C no matter what setting it's on. The freezer part is working though so I don't know what's wrong with it. It was new when I moved in here, so maybe it was defective from the get-go.

sigh

It's bright and sunny here today too and -26° with wind chill of -37° - sun at this time of year isn't a welcome sight.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, we don't get a great deal of wet snow (40 to 100cm) followed by a big freeze. So, while it is packed together, I take an ice pick and an axe to break up the mound, which can be as high as 5 feet high and 7 feet wide at the base.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Would you care for a cup of hot tea?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Margaret. Would you care for a cup of hot tea?


Hmmm. I'm not a tea drinker but a nice cup of coffee would hit the spot. I'm about half way in readying my kitchen for easy fridge replacement. A really small kitchen suits me most of the time, but not when things go wrong. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Morning, I have to get my fridge cleaned out - it seems to keep a steady temp of 20°C no matter what setting it's on. The freezer part is working though so I don't know what's wrong with it. It was new when I moved in here, so maybe it was defective from the get-go.
> 
> sigh
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Sounds like the themostat is pooched...hopefully it's an easy to remove and replace part.

(Or is that the thermocouple? Thermo-something, thermothingy


----------



## Dr.G.

One hot cup of coffee coming up, Margaret.


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Sounds like the themostat is pooched...hopefully it's an easy to remove and replace part.
> 
> (Or is that the thermocouple? Thermo-something, thermothingy


I live in an apartment and they're really good about fridges - they'll wheel a temporary one in here and then probably next week, I'll get a new one. There are some benefits to renting :clap::clap:

I got the fridge all cleaned out/off and once I discarded all the stuff that was past it's due date, there's not much left!!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Time to rise and shine folks. The tea and coffee are hot and ready to go along with a big pot of oatmeal with bagels, toast and preserves.

At -32 with a wind chill of -41, she's a cool one here in Alberta.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Whoa!!*

Hi Don:

Top 'o the morning to you! Thanks for the bagel. I took the chocolate chip version with a ton of butter. Yumm-cholesterol! Was in your site tonite and loved the little video of the kid and his mom. priceless! 

well, to compliment your morning buffet, I've added some omelettes with green onions, spinach, and cheddar. Help yourselves everyone!! I'm going to sleep soon and yes, it is 6:10 a.m.. i'm an insomniac without a cause. Always have been so I'm vampiric with my hours. night is day, day is nite. my dad used to say that to me all the time. So, everyone, keep the coffee perking until i rise again, say noon-ish?
Vicki


----------



## MaxPower

Gooood Morning Shangri-La!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren from a very cold Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and bagels. Guess with the temps you are reporting, I shall not complain about the -4C temps and -12C windchill. -33F has been the coldest I have ever experienced, and that was on a Boxing Day afternoon waiting for the light to change on Portage and Main in Winnipeg. Thought I was going to die.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. A vampire????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Now we may begin our day off right with your greeting. A fine tradition here in The Shang.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Just going to grab a quick coffee and get right into the books this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. You also need something to eat to help you study, so sit down and have a bagel or some cereal. Doctor's order.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang!

Thanks for the oatmeal and coffee Don. I'll take it with a bit o'butter and brown sugar.....er, the oatmeal...not the coffee

Yes, it's COLD in ALberta today. Brrrrrr...very hard on a recent ex-Texan....this winter seems like eternal damnation to me...My husband's in Houston today...it's going to be 28 degrees there today. WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

I'm ready for Spring. Tomorrow? Pullease?


----------



## bhil

Morning all, would someone turn the heat up please. I can't believe how cold it got, I thought spring was almost here? 

About the middle of last week my wife took the kids up to her father's cabin for a couple of days to go ice fishing, sledding, etc. On Saturday she called me to say our daughter (age 5) burned her hand and they were taking her to the nearest hospital (1.5 hours away) and coming home. Luckily it wasn't serious, no 3rd degree burns, but she has two large blistered areas on her palm (one under her thumb and one under her pinky) and a good portion of red on her hand. There is a wood burning stove there we assumed she touched but she insists up and down she didn't. Her story is that she was sitting on the couch when she noticed her hand was really hot and she started crying. All I can think is that she touched the stove and the burn/pain didn't register with her until later.


----------



## KC4

Geez, Sean...

I'm sorry to hear about your daughter's burned hand...there are few things as painful as a burn. I'm glad that it wasn't too serious. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone! Thanks for the bagels and coffee Don. I pinched some of Vicki's cheese for the omelets and had a yummy cheese bagel.
We are having a cold spell here - but nothing like Alberta, so I'm not complaining. I hope it warms up quickly.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone.

Don, regarding your article about the washing machine. When we bought our first house and I could finally have my own washing machine, I quickly taught my sons to use it and I was truly liberated! 

Waiting for the fridge guy to come by. I have to go out and deal with some paperwork today but it's -41° and I don't think my car will start so I'll have to get creative about finagling a ride with someone.

Meanwhile some "parritch" will hit the spot.



> Scottish Parritch
> 
> Ingredients
> One pint (half litre) water or milk
> 2.5 ounces (2.5 rounded tablespoons) medium-ground oats
> Pinch of salt


Take care, Margaret
PS, I've been reading the "Outlander" series by Diana Gabaldon and have discovered the healthful properties of parritch.


----------



## rgray

> Scottish Parritch
> 
> Ingredients
> One pint (half litre) water or milk
> 2.5 ounces (2.5 rounded tablespoons) medium-ground oats
> Pinch of salt


Parritch w/ butter and brown sugar.. please and a coffee.

My Scottish ancestors would argue that "real" parritch requires milk... They (on many occasions, strongly and in 'colourful' terms) suggest that the water method is an English corruption.

In perhaps simpler terms (ie. no official measuring devices required) the traditional recipe as used in my family is one volume of fine-cut rolled oats to two volumes of whole milk, pinch of salt optional. Simmer until milk is absorbed and bring JUST FOR A SECOND to bubbling. The cut is a matter of taste - the finer the the cut the smoother the end result. 

Apparently the butter and brown sugar garnish is a Maritime affectation...


----------



## ciaochiao

*But a noble one!*



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Vicki. A vampire????


Hello Everyone!

I've had about 3hrs sleep and i'm feeling....draggy. Yes, Dr. G, a vampire but one of the 'good ones' as in Twilight' - which I believe you read, according to posts from a month ago! My dad used to call me a 'yeh mao' which means night cat. My mom used to call me a 'vampire' or 'bat'. But I'm not cut from the Bram Stoker variety. I'm a good vamp who doesn't drink blood at all. Rather, I'm imbibed with jameson's. This trait has allowed me some very positive work but has also seriously interfered with the way our society tends to work. While I was doing my music [email protected], I'd practice - along with my classmates, until around 5 or 6 a.m. Then we'd all g for breakfast, sleep, then get up for our classes which never began until AT LEAST noon. When i decided to do the stupid thing and pursue a career in medical genetics, my classes ALWAYS began by 8:30 a.m. Those years could be witnessed by one type of consistency from me; skipping all but 5 classes per semester. My boyfriend actually did a tally one semester, that's where i got the data of 5 classes. My friends would all call me in the morning to try and get me to wake up but I simply could not wake up. i'm convinced that the 'sleep late, hate mornings' thing is genetic. I was so young when my mom told me I hated mornings (about 3 yrs old I think"... When I decided to become a mother was really the turning point in my personality. When my eldest started school (17 yrs ago), I realized that i simply COULD NOT get up at whim but rather, get up when school started which was 8:00 a.m. My vampiric hours had to be modified. Here I am now: 3 kids later and still an insomniac!! If ANYONE has a cure, TELL ME!! 
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Kissy*



bhil said:


> Morning all, would someone turn the heat up please. I can't believe how cold it got, I thought spring was almost here?
> 
> About the middle of last week my wife took the kids up to her father's cabin for a couple of days to go ice fishing, sledding, etc. On Saturday she called me to say our daughter (age 5) burned her hand and they were taking her to the nearest hospital (1.5 hours away) and coming home. Luckily it wasn't serious, no 3rd degree burns, but she has two large blistered areas on her palm (one under her thumb and one under her pinky) and a good portion of red on her hand. There is a wood burning stove there we assumed she touched but she insists up and down she didn't. Her story is that she was sitting on the couch when she noticed her hand was really hot and she started crying. All I can think is that she touched the stove and the burn/pain didn't register with her until later.


I KNOW this sounds stupid but i do 'Kissy' with my kids when they have boo boos. You little one is very brave to face the hospital. I'm glad it wasn't anything more serious. Burns are extremely painful and bad enough without them being even MORE serious and scaring the child to death. The one thing you can count on is her being far more careful in the future. This was a very hard lesson to learn but will benefit her for the rest of her life, thank God - it wasn't worse. i'm happy to hear that you are writing about it because it just shows how much you love her. it's times like this that I am very, very green with envy Steve because my kids' father left in 2000 and has never contacted them since. I think you are a wonderful father :clap: and am really honored that I'm in a forum with you in it

Please give your baby and boo boo kissy from me!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Going up to +17C this weekend in Calgary, so Spring comes early for you folks.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all.

Just doing a quick read through during my lunch.

Margaret - I loved the Diana Garabaldon series. I keep waiting for a new one to come out.

I was a hard mom Vicki. I never made a big deal out of my kids injuries as I was afraid that if I showed them I was afraid then they would think they would have to be
afraid too. When one of my twins fell in my mom's pool at 3 yrs old I didn't even jump in after him, He was at the side of the pool, I reached down and yanked him out, put him on his feet and said "that's what happens when you aren't careful". I then
proceeded to go back to my chair and ignore him. Of course I made sure that he couldn't see my face or he would have seen the panic!!!!! Now I am not sure that I did the right things...........my kids are afraid of nothing now...........

Steve, I am glad your daughters hand is okay. I seriously burnt my hand on the stove once, didn't go to see about it until the next day cause I was stubborn and stupid and ended up having to get a tetanus shot. They almost kept me there too.
My sister burnt her stomach seriously once - my mom used vitamin E on it and she doesn't even have a scar.

Good day to all and hope you are all well. Hugs to pups and kiddies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Sorry to hear of your daughter's injury. Such things can be nerve wracking for a parent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Might I suggest some herbal tea to warm you up?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret and Robert. Where were you folks during our Robbie Burn's Day festivities over in The Cafe Chez Marc?


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> I am very, very green with envy Steve because my kids' father left in 2000 and has never contacted them since. I think you are a wonderful father :clap: and am really honored that I'm in a forum with you in it
> 
> Please give your baby and boo boo kissy from me!
> Vicki


Vicki, bhil is Sean, not Steve. Steve is Overkill.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Vicki, bhil is Sean, not Steve. Steve is Overkill." We should all have name tags when we are here in The Shang. Or numbers, like ball players. I am #7. Or maybe trading cards with our picture on the front, and vital stats on the back.


----------



## winwintoo

Now that we've all had our "parritch", I have some lentil soup in a big pot on the back of the stove. I tried making it a different way this time, way less work, same results. 

I've come to the conclusion that if you can eat lentils - some folks just can't stomach them - they are a perfect food. No matter what I do to them, they are always great. And you can't beat the price.

A $2 bag of lentils from WalMart could feed me every day for a month. Toss in a few frozen or dried veggies, some leftover meat, a dribble of catsup, some spices, and a bit of brown sugar and you're good to go.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yes but...*



Dr.G. said:


> "Vicki, bhil is Sean, not Steve. Steve is Overkill." We should all have name tags when we are here in The Shang. Or numbers, like ball players. I am #7. Or maybe trading cards with our picture on the front, and vital stats on the back.


Hello All:
I'm so sorry for the error. I thought that I'd studied Don's 'shang legend' enough. i guess not!! ok, Sean, I'm sorry about your baby's boo boo. And if you read my post, you'll know that I'm not passing off a boo boo as something insignificant. 

Dr. G, you literally slay me ALL THE TIME. If it's not your beautiful doxies, it's making 'sotte voce' comments as those previous to this post!!:lmao:

Dr. G, I have concluded that you need to be a mediator. I have also concluded that I'd like you to be the mediator of my motor vehicle accident (mva) case. i have also concluded that my left finger 'shift' key is broken, I don't know how to fix it, and as such, I have many letters that should be capitalized but due to the keyboard malfunction, are not. 

Dr. G, I have also concluded that you are an exceptional parent because you, unlike the fathers of my children, truly love and care for your kids. My childrens' fathers are truly the epitome of 'dead beat dads'. it's NOT THE MONEY. Believe me, it's not the money. it's the fact that neither one of them contact their children and lend 'MORAL SUPPORT', never mind financial support. My eldest is going to be 22 in about 3 weeks. His father tells him that won't help out financially while our son is attending the U of T because our son won't go to Regina for an extended visit. My youngest 2 have a father who is an Assistant Prof of Medicine at Duke. I put him through his graduate degrees, (IE; the MSc and Ph.D. Yet he balks at supporting his children, not SPOUSAL SUPPORT but child support. I am very happy to see people like Sean, stepping up to the plate with his love and concern for his little girl. It really warms my heart, even in this frigid and unpredictable winter weather. 

oh and Don, i mean to say, 'Whoa!! -32??? THAT'S NASTY!! Even i can't complain about the weather after seeing what you wrote!
Vicki

ok, i've expounded enough. i need to stop typing and just enjoy the Shang posts
Vicki


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. Might I suggest some herbal tea to warm you up?


That would be lovely. Any recommendations?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the compliments, Vicki. Just call me "Good old #7". I always wanted to play centerfield for the New York Giants alongside of Willie Mays ............. or walk on the moon. Guess I shall have to settle with being Dr.G.. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"That would be lovely. Any recommendations? " Dana, we have something called "Sonal Special", which is a fine blend of teas from India.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> "That would be lovely. Any recommendations? " Dana, we have something called "Sonal Special", which is a fine blend of teas from India.


Sounds wonderful! I'll take one.
I also have just-baked chocolate chip cookies for everyone.


----------



## ciaochiao

*aaaaaaaaaaaQQQ*

Q


Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the compliments, Vicki. Just call me "Good old #7". I always wanted to play centerfield for the New York Giants alongside of Willie Mays ............. or walk on the moon. Guess I shall have to settle with being Dr.G.. C'est la vie.


Hey, I remember! I remember, Dr. G!! i remember what you're discussing right now. I'm waiting on the 'weigh in' from the rest of the Shang. I'm waiting on comments from all Shang members right now. i'm also going to sleep in the following hours. I hope that I'm making the correct choice!

Vicki


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> I KNOW this sounds stupid but i do 'Kissy' with my kids when they have boo boos. You little one is very brave to face the hospital. I'm glad it wasn't anything more serious. Burns are extremely painful and bad enough without them being even MORE serious and scaring the child to death. The one thing you can count on is her being far more careful in the future. This was a very hard lesson to learn but will benefit her for the rest of her life, thank God - it wasn't worse. i'm happy to hear that you are writing about it because it just shows how much you love her. it's times like this that I am very, very green with envy Steve because my kids' father left in 2000 and has never contacted them since. I think you are a wonderful father :clap: and am really honored that I'm in a forum with you in it
> 
> Please give your baby and boo boo kissy from me!
> Vicki





Cameo said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just doing a quick read through during my lunch.
> 
> Margaret - I loved the Diana Garabaldon series. I keep waiting for a new one to come out.
> 
> I was a hard mom Vicki. I never made a big deal out of my kids injuries as I was afraid that if I showed them I was afraid then they would think they would have to be
> afraid too. When one of my twins fell in my mom's pool at 3 yrs old I didn't even jump in after him, He was at the side of the pool, I reached down and yanked him out, put him on his feet and said "that's what happens when you aren't careful". I then
> proceeded to go back to my chair and ignore him. Of course I made sure that he couldn't see my face or he would have seen the panic!!!!! Now I am not sure that I did the right things...........my kids are afraid of nothing now...........
> 
> Steve, I am glad your daughters hand is okay. I seriously burnt my hand on the stove once, didn't go to see about it until the next day cause I was stubborn and stupid and ended up having to get a tetanus shot. They almost kept me there too.
> My sister burnt her stomach seriously once - my mom used vitamin E on it and she doesn't even have a scar.
> 
> Good day to all and hope you are all well. Hugs to pups and kiddies.


We kiss all our kids boo boo's better too, but we are always careful to not look upset right when they get hurt because we know it will make them panic and cry. I've seen our son run, trip and crash to the floor hard enough to rattle the china in the cupboards and get up and keep going as if nothing has happened because we just stood there and watched and laughed it off. And I've seen him trip and fall gently and immediately start crying because Grandma was instantly there seeing if he was OK. It's more on how we react than what they've done, unless it's a serious injury of course. 

What we can't figure out is if our daughter actually learned anything from it. She honestly seems to not know how it happened. Everyone that sees her asks her what happened and she is consistant in her response every time, not what you would expect from a 5 year old if she had made the story up.

BTW: Thaks for the well-wishes everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, just be sure to stay away from the sun and mirrors.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Never mind!!*



bhil said:


> We kiss all our kids boo boo's better too, but we are always careful to not look upset right when they get hurt because we know it will make them panic and cry. I've seen our son run, trip and crash to the floor hard enough to rattle the china in the cupboards and get up and keep going as if nothing has happened because we just stood there and watched and laughed it off. And I've seen him trip and fall gently and immediately start crying because Grandma was instantly there seeing if he was OK. It's more on how we react than what they've done, unless it's a serious injury of course.
> 
> What we can't figure out is if our daughter actually learned anything from it. She honestly seems to not know how it happened. Everyone that sees her asks her what happened and she is consistant in her response every time, not what you would expect from a 5 year old if she had made the story up.
> 
> BTW: Thaks for the well-wishes everyone.


Hey Sean:

If she doesn't remember, then all the more power to her!! i'm certain that she'll remember NOT to put her hand wherever it was when she was injured. The point of being a parent (a good one anyway!) is to allow the child an opportunity regardless as to how painful it is to us, the parent. Your baby may not remember last evening's actions but you will, 'til you leave the world we know as 'life'. That you love her enough to actually write your concerns in the Shang speaks volumes as to what type of father you are!! Please do something for me: pat yourself on the back, please, i mean it. And after you've patted yourself on the back, give yourself a hug. i know how banal that sounds but just do it ok"? Then, let me know what it felt like-to actually give yourself 'kudos' for what you should already know.

Take care everyone, and let me sleep!! i can't sleep when there are so many intellectual convos going on here!! Dr. G, a little assistance would be great thank you!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, try our herbal tea with some melatonin. Works for me.


----------



## ciaochiao

*yah, she knowz!!*



bhil said:


> We kiss all our kids boo boo's better too, but we are always careful to not look upset right when they get hurt because we know it will make them panic and cry. I've seen our son run, trip and crash to the floor hard enough to rattle the china in the cupboards and get up and keep going as if nothing has happened because we just stood there and watched and laughed it off. And I've seen him trip and fall gently and immediately start crying because Grandma was instantly there seeing if he was OK. It's more on how we react than what they've done, unless it's a serious injury of course.
> 
> What we can't figure out is if our daughter actually learned anything from it. She honestly seems to not know how it happened. Everyone that sees her asks her what happened and she is consistant in her response every time, not what you would expect from a 5 year old if she had made the story up.
> 
> BTW: Thaks for the well-wishes everyone.


Believe me, she KNOWS!! I'm a single mom for over a decade. I'm so sorry about your baby's boo boo but believe me, she knows!! So you can stop being 'super pop' and let her near the stove again. Unless she has a severe learning disability, she will remember, for the rest of her little life, how much it hurt to touch that damn stove. And honestly, if she doesn't?? Who cares? As long as you love her, that's all that matters at this juncture. Even if she burns her hand again, so what??? I mean, everything in life is supposed to be a 'trial'. So she's just going thru it faster and ealier than the rest of us! Give your baby a boo boo kiss from me ok? Your daughter is SO normal. That's why you're so stressed!! Just think about it: what if your baby was really developmentally challenged? WOW, would you ever be going thru a lot at this point. Instead, she's a normal 5 yr-old. Let everyone in the Shang know how your baby is doing ok? take care,
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hugs to pups and kiddies." Hugs to you as well, Jeanne. We don't see enough of you here in The Shang.
How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't look now, but we are just over 6500 views here in The Shang from one million views. Who would have thought that we would have gone this far?


----------



## Dr.G.

April 4th, 2003, at 08:32 PM was our first post. It would be fitting if we passed view #1,000,000 by April 4th, 2009. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, along with a great "Over the Hump Day" breakfast buffet. Enjoy.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nemesis*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, just be sure to stay away from the sun and mirrors.


Hi Dr. G (et al), 

I have no problems staying away from mirrors since I've progressively grown all old and wrinkly! As for the sun, well, even if I wanted to be 'blinded' by that sun, it just ain't anywhere in sight. But I need to let you in on a secret: I can handle copious amounts of garlic but only consume moderate amounts. I have 'smelled' my fellow vamps and when they're 'on garlic', believe me, I can't stand them either. I believe that the 1st thing we need to remember is that NO ONE can handle copious cloves of garlic. I secretly (shhhhhhhh) roast mine and eat it with a bit of butter and salt. Amazing!! But I've noted that NO ONE, vampiric or not, can tolerate the odor of garlic. But we vamps, well...we just wanted to fit in and thus, exhibit a revulsion to the herb. 

My vampiric genes must also have something to do with my aversion to tea!! My friends would frequently be puzzled that I never drank the tea at the Chinese food restaurants. A secret here: I DO DRINK TEA, but ONLY if it's ICE TEA with lemon and sweetener. Anyway, my friends think I'm an odd duck because I'm not a fan of tea, rice, or beansprouts. But then again, one my friends from the 'deep south' of 'Americah' assures me that 'not everyone from 'round there liks watermelon and friend chicken missy!' They also don't all love scrapple (WhichI actually DO like). At that juncture, I offered to 'trade' our culinary stereotypes. He could have my rice and I would take his grits and fried chicken!!

The above announcement was made with the poster still in a somniferous state. I shall go to sleep now *6:12 a.m." and awaken to warm and enlightening posts in the SHANG!! Please don't let me down guys - ESPECIALLY YOU DON!!! What would we do without our resident 'name butler'? Don has been my lifesaver as to who's who in the Shang! But the reeaaaallllll question is: WHO IS DON??? Let's start an assessment! Ok, let me begin

1) DON is a straightshooter and has no qualms demonstarting this
2) DON has a heart of gold (he tries to hide this by donning his 'beer drinkin' stetson and kick yer butt boots 
3) Don is very in love with his pretty litle filly named 'Ann' and it's ANN who gives his life sunshine
4) Don loves to make people smile EVERYDAY, Proof? just visit his mybirdie website to get a 1st hand look at Don's love of the humorous.
5) Don is true to his profession: he wants to report facts, regardless as to how salient they are to the investigative jounalism 'a la don'. 
6) Don has been the only one in these forums who actually challenges my syntax/grammar. I don't always listen but hey, that's what happens between student and mentor right?????? 
7) Don is an excellent rhetorician PLUS.....FOODIE!!
8) Don secretly loves his 'dog that bites' (say with Peter Seller's accent in Pink Panther'.
9) Don is an excellent chef as witnessed by his recent additions to our forums - HEY DON!! WHERE'S THE FAVE UKRAINIAN RECIPIES? I'm waiting for you 'best of' series. How about shooting over some words on the perogies and cabbage rolls, plus any other EASY concoctions ?? 

ok, everyone weigh in!! perhaps that's another section we could start here in ehmac - EHMAC, A WHO'S WHO! lol lol rofl!! Ok, i'm not laughing anymore. i'm serious, we should start something here in the Shang. I'm game for a Shang 'Who's Who'. Anyone else?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's, with lots of sun coming in the windows from the east. -2C with no winds and blue skies means it shall be a grand day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

I like the idea of "a Shang 'Who's Who'." As my mother always said, "You don't have to be in Who's Who to know What's What."


----------



## Dr.G.

We seem to have lost a couple of thousand views to The Shang thread overnight. Strange. Still, we shall, someday, get over a million views.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Vicki. Thanks for the "Over the Hump Day" breakfast buffet Marc, it will hit the spot this morning.

It will take me a while to put myself together today after being dissected by Vicki. 

Thanks as well to rg for a great story tip this morning, which I shall use on mybirdie.ca tomorrow.

I'm off to do some writing. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I think Vicki got your positive qualities expressed fairly well, n'est pas?


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, her honesty in reporting might need a little work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, enjoy your 15 minutes of Shang fame.


----------



## SINC

Sheesh, is that all the time I get?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am afraid so, Don. 15 minutes of fame is all anyone gets ................ on average. Some get more, some less, some nothing at all. Such is Life.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! We're still looking for spring out this way. I can't count how many times I heard the phrase "record breaking cold" on the radio on my way to work this morning. It's -35, -47 with the wind chill, but hte show must go on. 

Thank you Vicki for the compliments on my parenting. My wife and I try our hardest to be the best parents we can be for our kids, and it's always nice to hear that someone else thinks we are doing a good job. My daughter's hand is coming along nicely, though she's still pretty upset about it. Not because she hurt it, but because she can't use her hand to do all the playing she's wants to do. The doctor impressed upon her the need to keep the blisters from popping and she's doing a great job at it.

Don, how did things turn out with your laptop? I remember you saying they thought it was the logic board (been there done that with two different iMacs), but I don't remember you saying it was back in operation.


----------



## KC4

GOOD MORNING Shang-a-lang GANG! 

It's a cold -25 here in Calgary this morning! ARRGH!
Thanks for the hot coffee and breakfast this morning Marc!

Hey Vicki - I like the idea of a Shang who's who - especially since I'm a Newbie (as opposed to a Newfie) here! 

How is everybody doing this morning?


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Don, how did things turn out with your laptop? I remember you saying they thought it was the logic board (been there done that with two different iMacs), but I don't remember you saying it was back in operation.


No spring here either yet Sean.

Got my MBP back and here are the details:

PCBA, MLB, 2.2 GHZ, REV2 - $1,366.00

Hardware repair level 2 - $170.00

Total $1,536.00

Balance due - $0.00

Makes Applecare at $399.00 seem like a bargain, doesn't it?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Well I am caught up finally with all this snow that we got last week and over the weekend. Gonna take the plow off the truck today. Sunday I also came down with bronchitis and the flue. I had a fever and now am on antibiotics. Been in bed since monday afternoon.
Hope all is well with everybody. It will take some time to catch up on all that I have missed here.

Have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. My fingers suddenly got cold just reading about your temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Warmer temps are headed your way later in the week, with lots of sunshine. 

Currently, it is +2C with lots of sunshine here, but snow/sleet and cold temps are forecast from tomorrow into next week, so we shall enjoy it while we can.

How are you this fine morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Sounds as if you could use some of our homemade chicken soup. I shall send some out your way via Doxie Express. Enjoy, and get some rest.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone! Thanks for coffee and buffet Marc.
Don, I am happy you got your MBP back and Applecare really came through for you.
Morning Kim, Sean, Guy and Vicki!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Dana!

I am doing well Marc, thanks....but I will be taking the resident teen into the Doc this afternoon though...she has inherited her Mom's (lack of) coordination and cracked her knee badly on the ice whilst trying to skate on the weekend. It didn't look too bad at the time, but the swelling and soreness has persisted, so I think we better get it looked at. 

(Maybe she just has a case of Kneesles)


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I know all about falling on the ice. I fell backwards last month, and while I did not get a concussion, I knocked the crystals in my middle/inner ear out of allignment and have been dizzy for the past month. Went in to see an ENT specialist and he realligned my ear crystals. Still, I am a klutz .............. and also have bad knees. 

How about some herbal tea and some fresh scones?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> We seem to have lost a couple of thousand views to The Shang thread overnight. Strange. Still, we shall, someday, get over a million views.


That's too bad - Just one of the mysteries of the Shang, I guess.. Maybe we will just as mysteriously get them back



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I know all about falling on the ice. I fell backwards last month, and while I did not get a concussion, I knocked the crystals in my middle/inner ear out of allignment and have been dizzy for the past month. Went in to see an ENT specialist and he realligned my ear crystals. Still, I am a klutz .............. and also have bad knees.
> 
> How about some herbal tea and some fresh scones?


Now I didn't know anything about about crystals in ears before..I learn something new everyday, especially at ehMac...

Yes, some herbal tea with a scone would be nice, thanks.


----------



## ciaochiao

SINC said:


> Well Marc, her honesty in reporting might need a little work.


Ha! i can't get this 'multiple quotes' thing to work for me!! I'm so frustrated right now!! I did it once before but it was by fluke. Can anyone, DON, DON, DON, (HINT HINT) SLOWLY WALK ME THRU A MULTIPLE QUOTE? Snail's pace is too fast. 

Anyway, in the interim, i'll have you know that my veracity in reporting has never, ever been questioned Don (Hmph!). And I thought your positives were quite accurately expressed yes! Thanks Dr. G. I'll have to go take a look a mybirdie today to see rg's story.
Thanks for the coffee all.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Everyone's children*



SINC said:


> Well Marc, her honesty in reporting might need a little work.


Incidentally, how is everyone's children? Steve - your daughter's hand? Kim, your daughter's knee? How is your back Dr. G? I can't believe the temps I saw in Alberta yesterday. We're cold but nothing like that right now. Apparently our weather is going to dip soon but not THAT low!!

Stay warm all. Spring is just around the corner!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Banana Bread*

Hi Dana;
How did the banana bread turn out? I'm guessing it's already GONE. Faster than a Ferrari!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, the crystals help to maintain our balance along with the fluid. Who knew???

Anyway, here is some fresh tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

My back is fine these days, Vicki. Thanks for asking. We have not had our typical March snow bomb yet, which is the storm that brings 35-5ocm of wet snow ............... usually followed by an ice storm. We shall see. Then, of course, there are the wet snow storms of April and May............


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Ha! i can't get this 'multiple quotes' thing to work for me!! I'm so frustrated right now!! I did it once before but it was by fluke. Can anyone, DON, DON, DON, (HINT HINT) SLOWLY WALK ME THRU A MULTIPLE QUOTE? Snail's pace is too fast.


Click on the multiple quote symbol in the first post you want to quote. (It is the middle icon, lower right with the quotation mark displayed.)

Do the same for the second quote in the next post. Repeat as often as you wish.

When you come to the last post you want to quote, just click the "quote" icon.

A new window will appear with all quotes ready for you to type responses between them.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> No spring here either yet Sean.
> 
> Got my MBP back and here are the details:
> 
> PCBA, MLB, 2.2 GHZ, REV2 - $1,366.00
> 
> Hardware repair level 2 - $170.00
> 
> Total $1,536.00
> 
> Balance due - $0.00
> 
> Makes Applecare at $399.00 seem like a bargain, doesn't it?


Very much so. My first iMac was out of Applecare, and the bill rang up at just a hair under $1000, luckily my VISA extended warranty covered the cost. It was a little more of a hassle than Applecare, but still better than forking out the cash. 

And an FYI for everyone, check out SIG Electronics US & Canada for your Mac needs (including Applecare). A good reliable company with usually much better prices than everywhere else on Mac items. For example, Don's $399 Applecare only costs $349 there. They have a flat rate shipping cost of $10 in Canada, so if you order a few things at the same time your savings increase.



ciaochiao said:


> Incidentally, how is everyone's children? Steve - your daughter's hand? Kim, your daughter's knee? How is your back Dr. G? I can't believe the temps I saw in Alberta yesterday. We're cold but nothing like that right now. Apparently our weather is going to dip soon but not THAT low!!
> 
> Stay warm all. Spring is just around the corner!
> Vicki


It's Sean, not Steve, and her hand is doing good. She, however, is now starting to come down with a cold, so she's a little crabby.


----------



## bhil

I like the URL formatting built into the new forum. In my last post I put in the web address for sigelectronics, and the board automatically found the title of the web page and inserted it in the addresses place with a hyper link. Very handy.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, the crystals help to maintain our balance along with the fluid. Who knew???
> 
> Anyway, here is some fresh tea.


I have the same problem and it's not fun. Fortunately I haven't had an "attack" for a couple of years although leaning way down can cause a momentary problem. 

Fridge guy just left, it should be working now. There appears to be a design flaw in this model since he's been called to make the same repair in a number of apartments.

I have a day off - nothing pressing, no demands on my time, seems rare and I'm trying to take advantage of it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

SINC said:


> Click on the multiple quote symbol in the first post you want to quote. (It is the middle icon, lower right with the quotation mark displayed.)
> 
> Do the same for the second quote in the next post. Repeat as often as you wish.
> 
> When you come to the last post you want to quote, just click the "quote" icon.
> 
> A new window will appear with all quotes ready for you to type responses between them.





Dr.G. said:


> Kim, the crystals help to maintain our balance along with the fluid. Who knew???
> 
> Anyway, here is some fresh tea.


DON!!!! You are my hero! i THINK it's worked. 

As for crystals in your ears Dr.G, I'm not sure why they diagnosed you that way. There are many things in our ears but most commonly, the eustachian tubes have a fluid imbalance causing our occasional dizziness. What type of crystals did the ENT tell you, were dislodged?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I am not sure of the specific name of the crystals, but they are there and I was dizzy when I would lie in bed or get up from the bed, and now I am fine. Amazing Grace ..................

YouTube - Judy Collins - "Amazing Grace"


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Our weather took a sudden turn for the worse. It was +3 this am but now -17 with wind gusts to 90 kpm. plus we a re to get 5 cms of snow.
Such is life.
I hope everyone is having a better day. I understand the west will warm up nicely this weekend.


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> What type of crystals did the ENT tell you, were dislodged?
> Vicki


Crystals in the ear are the result of an arthritis like process. In fact, the term is sometimes 'colloquial' or med tech dialect or jargon for arthritis in the joints of the three _stapes_ (hammer, anvil, stirrup) in the middle ear. But they can just be calcium based crystals floating in fluid which can wreak havoc amongst the hair cells in either the auditory (choclea) or balance (semicircular canals) parts of the inner ear.


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> As for crystals in your ears Dr.G, I'm not sure why they diagnosed you that way. There are many things in our ears but most commonly, the eustachian tubes have a fluid imbalance causing our occasional dizziness. What type of crystals did the ENT tell you, were dislodged?
> Vicki


It's called "benign positional vertigo" - lots of information on the web.



> Causes, incidence, and risk factors:
> 
> Benign positional vertigo is the most common cause of vertigo. It is caused by a disturbance within the balance organs of the inner ear. The inner ear has tiny stones that move as you change position, allowing your brain to interpret your body's position and maintain your balance. In benign positional vertigo, these stones break off and float free within the semicircular canals of the inner ear. This may happen in one ear more than another, sending the brain confusing messages about your body's position. The result is vertigo.


Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Like you, we are going to get the same sort or snow and wind tomorrow, but, gratefully, only a temp of -6C. 

Care for some Bolor Special?


----------



## winwintoo

Dang, I should have known that rgray would beat me to it and with a much better explanation. 

Arthritis in my ears. hmm.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Just found a similar site.

BPPV -- Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo


----------



## rgray

winwintoo said:


> Dang, I should have known that rgray would beat me to it and with a much better explanation.
> 
> Arthritis in my ears. hmm.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I started in physiological psych in 1969. In 40 years of reading I have never before heard of 'stones' as part of the inner ear! How it works is by fluid which when moved causes hair cells to flex and fire off data to the brain. on the auditory side - choclea - the data is interpreted as sound, The semicircular canals lie in three dimensions so data from movements there are interpreted as body orientation (balance). Crystals in the fluid get in between the hair cells causing them to flex when they should be 'at rest' and/or to flex in an unusual way hence erroneous data. The data will be 'corrupt' until either the crystal is 'dislodged' or the hair cell becomes accustomed to it's new 'base' configuration.

EDIT: A slightly correction. On the haircells of the semicircular canals there are weighted ends which are also known as crystals which can break off and float around. Data will be erroneous and the brain will try to adjust. I can see where this type of crystal might be referred to as 'stones' tho' I have not come across it before


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting synopsis, Robert. Merci.


----------



## ciaochiao

winwintoo said:


> It's called "benign positional vertigo" - lots of information on the web.
> 
> Take care, Margaret





rgray said:


> Crystals in the ear are the result of an arthritis like process. In fact, the term is sometimes 'colloquial' or med tech dialect or jargon for arthritis in the joints of the three _stapes_ (hammer, anvil, stirrup) in the middle ear. But they can just be calcium based crystals floating in fluid which can wreak havoc amongst the hair cells in either the auditory (choclea) or balance (semicircular canals) parts of the inner ear.


They are both excellent responses. I am trying to figure out how to do double quotes in my posts. Seems to be sort-of working. 

I guess no one really thinks about arthritic processes attacking the inner ear canals. Those so-called joints aren't really joints compared to the usual body regions affected. Very interesting however, and good for people to understand so that they aren't so stressed when there's vertigo. I have also experienced vertigo in the winter but think it must be related to my upper resp tract. Thanks for the education and diagrams!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Revisiting...*

OMG you guys! This is starting to remind me of my long-long ago medical classes!! Way too much to read and remember. But again, thanks for the reading material. I know what i'll be looking at tonight when I can't sleep. There's also the usual reason for vertigo, which is too many margaritas in the hair of the doxie den! All kidding aside, the ear wax that collects at the opening of the ear is also a culprit. 

keep me posted on any new medical finds you guys. perhaps the level of thought in the Shang may just help find a breakthrough for some disease that the research/doctors simply won't. With the 20-40 author papers with labs spanning the world over, i have concluded that a cure simply isn't wanted. The politicking that goes along with the egos in the labs is also a hinderance rather than help.

if everyone in the field was like Dr. G, i'm positive that they could find a cure. Dr. G's not all about ego, he's about passing on info in a non-threatening, inclusive and interesting manner. i like Judy Collins as well Dr. G.

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"if everyone in the field was like Dr. G, i'm positive that they could find a cure. Dr. G's not all about ego, he's about passing on info in a non-threatening, inclusive and interesting manner. " Thanks for the compliment, Vicki. Of course ................... when the moon is full (like last night) .............. and all is dark and quiet in our house ..................... I venture down into Dr.G's Doxie Dungeon of Doom ............. which is where I perform my experiments on the transfer of brains from doxies to humans ....................
Hopefully, someday the experiments will succeed ....................... then, to those who called me mad I shall scream out ....................................

YouTube - "It's Alive!!!"

YouTube - Give my creation... Life

YouTube - It's Alive!


----------



## Dr.G.

Once my experiments are successful, all will be able to sing the song "Dachshunds Forever".

Dachshunds ............ Dachshunds, uber alles,
Uber alles in der Welt.
Wenn es stets zu Schutz und Trutze, 
Brüderlich zusammenhält.

Dachshunds ................ Dachshunds above all,
Above everything in the world.
When always, for protection,
We stand together as brothers and sisters.


----------



## Dr.G.

However, this song should not be mistaken with "The Maple Leaf Forever".

YouTube - The Maple Leaf For Ever

The Little Doxie
Our Emblem Dear,
The Little Doxie Forever.
God save our Doxies and heaven bless,
The Little Doxie Forever.


----------



## Dr.G.

We all honored our doxies last year here in St.John's. Somewhere in the crowd, we had one of our doxies.

YouTube - Maple Leaf Forever-St. John's Nfld.


----------



## ciaochiao

Dr.G. said:


> Once my experiments are successful, all will be able to sing the song "Dachshunds Forever".
> 
> Dachshunds ............ Dachshunds, uber alles,
> Uber alles in der Welt.
> Wenn es stets zu Schutz und Trutze,
> Brüderlich zusammenhält.
> 
> Dachshunds ................ Dachshunds above all,
> Above everything in the world.
> Wen always, for protection,
> We stand together as brothers and sisters.


Das was singen to 'Deutschland' ja?

I like your version far more. I'm telling you Dr. G, You need to write a general interest book about anthems. You are simply, better than any Mastercard because your knowledge is priceless!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Ode to Nfld - God Save the Queen

Would you believe that after nearly 32 years here in NL, I still don't know all the words to "The Ode to Newfoundland".

YouTube - ODE TO NEWFOUNDLAND


----------



## Dr.G.

This is my all-time favorite Newfoundland song. Since I have spent more than my half of my life here in St.John's, it never fails to bring a lump to my throat.

YouTube - Song for Newfoundland


----------



## ciaochiao

*Frankenstein!*

Wow, those were 'old' clips! Amazing that they're around in throngs on YouTube. i loved that last clip, which was an extension of the 1st clip. So dramatic but I guess back then, there were no real 'cgi's to help a film along. I watched, laughing all the way, an old Japanese Godzila movie. It was the one where he's trying to teach his son, baby godzilla, to fight rather than flee. It was so funny. It would be interesting to figure out exactly where along the way, cinema turned so completely to cgi without acting.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see you go into curling a great deal at St.Albert's Place. Don't look now, but go see who is in third place .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. I was up really early this morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I'se a b'yse*

Hi Dr. G;
I just listened to your YouTube links. It really is beautiful country isn't it? Good night to you and hello to everyone who's just tuning in to the Shang!
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Hi all...reporting in on the resident teen...
Doc said it appears to be an at least partially torn ligament. She also had x-rays done to rule out anything further - won't have an analysis of that for another 48 hours. Meanwhile she has a fabric brace to keep it stabilized but movable and a set of crutches to take most of weight off. 

I got a real "Welcome back to Canada" reality check today....we waited for 2.5 hours in a packed to capacity (not enough seating room) waiting room at a local radiology lab to get an x-ray that actually took less than 5 minutes. People were standing, sitting on the floor and in the hallway (because it had become unbearably warm in the waiting room)...I asked a lady sitting next to me if this was typical. "oh yes" she replied, "Sometimes it's even worse". 

Contrasting that are my last x-ray experiences in Houston - in and out in less than a 1/2 hour typically....and there we could normally get into a doctor the same day (here we had to wait 3 days - which I was told wasn't bad at all) 

I know there are a lot of things wrong with the American health care system...but boy, oh boy...do I miss it.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good to hear*

Hi Kim:


I'm so glad to hear that your daughter is ok. Torn ligaments are extremely painful and heal slowly if constantly aggravated. Did the docs tell you to give her a few extra doses of Vitamin B? It helps with bruising and tendons. The other thing I would do (this is more my 'peoples' old wives remedies (I'm Chinese) than modern medical research but I was fed tons of beef tendon and pork feet - all high in vit b and good for tendons, ligaments, etc. If you are a food critic, which you are, you should get familiar with a Chinese restaurant that has beef tendons. Just do the tendons, never mind the other stuff although it is also ok for you. I don't know what to call it in English - the other stuff, but in chinese, we call it, 'gnow gun' for the tendons and 'gnow nam' for the tendons plus other tough beef meat. Loses something in translation doesn't it?

As for a medical system, ours is faulty, no doubt about it. But i'm in a situation, single parent, no support, no current job, etc. etc., that the US system would not serve me and my family at all. If one has the money, the US is the way to go. If Canada would just get a brain happening somewhere and improve the deficiencies in our system, we'd have what originally made our country the model. We do need to pay our docs and other medical people, a more reflective salary. We seem to only do that for our athletes. Never has Canada supported all the things that could define it: the academia, the arts, the education system, the field of research and medicine...the list continues. Instead, our country tends to do before it looks. We welcome immigrants to the country not once thinking about how their health care will be compromised by Canada's driving desire to simply up their population. I love the crayon box of cultures I live with but we all agree that there are several things that are simply put, incompetent, that has become that way due to poor planning.

Anyway, before i rant more, I'm glad your daughter is ok. Do you know how Dana's banana bread turned out?
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Hi Vicki,
Thanks for the ideas for healing the teen. I know EXACTLY what you are talking about with regard to beef tendon. The teen won't touch it but I actually love to eat it myself. I feel this is good for the joints as well as tendons. In fact, just last month I was in Calgary's Chinatown district with my very good girlfriend who is (Hong Kong) Chinese and we were enjoying just that dish! She laughs and accuses of being more Chinese than her. I am not actually Chinese - just Chinese-wanna-be somedays. She's a banana, I'm an egg. She eats with a fork, even in Chinese restaurants while I always eat with chop sticks. I tease her that she loses face every time she asks for a fork in a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## ciaochiao

*OOOO Yummm*

Hi kim:
Well, that's got to be the most beautiful pic i've ever seen of tendons! They usually look like, well, never mind. Anyway, i'm glad you like them. I love them. Perhaps the teen won't mind eating the 'stewed' version - ask your girlfriend - 'ngow nam' to help you order them the 1st time.

I know that you mean about the chopsticks. I simply can't use forks and knives with Chinese food. Actually, although born here, i didn't learn how to use a fork/knife until i was about 10 yrs of age. i was sent to my grandma's for a few weeks in the summer. She was a huge steak fan. She noted that i'd just sit there looking at the steak so she told me to pick up my fork and knife and use them or starve. i used the fork, hung ontot the entire steak and ripped it apart with my teeth. A few years later, i was taken to a formal and was forced to learn how to use a knife as well. Funny, like you I see it as losing face to use a fork in a Chinese restaurant as well. I get pretty peeved when my kids eat with western cutlery. I guess it's my hangups about trying to hold onto the banana inside me. HAHAHAAHA!! Egg?? I've never used that term to describe any of my friends who love Chinese stuff. I'm going to call one of my friends that. he's more asian than i am with respect to music, history, art, etc.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with a warm breakfast to get you on your way. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the breakfast, how are you this fine day?


----------



## Dr.G.

We are going to get into record cold temps for March here in St.John's, with temps as low as -12C tomorrow and -14C on Saturday, with 90+km/h winds. Typical weather is snow/sleet and ice storms in mid-March. Such is Life.


----------



## ciaochiao

*just the hotstuff*

Morning you two;
Well, actually, Nite nite you two. I'll just take a bit of the warm scones with lotsa butter. Then I'm going off to beddybye after my kids get to school. it's not as bad here as it was in Calgary the other day. I couldn't believe that the temps were -45!! That news was enough to clamp my mouth shut - a rare occurrence for me 

See you guys by noon!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Things are going well. Thanks for asking.


----------



## SINC

Morning Vicki.

Marc, check out item two on mybirdie.ca today. (It's a dog for sale.)


----------



## ciaochiao

*That's NOT a dog!*

Hi EVeryone (all of you who have tuned in after Don and Dr. G0

Is that some sort of perspective photography? I don't think I've ever seen a dog that big other than an irish wolfhound! how much does that guy weigh and how much (in weight) do you think he eats in a day?? he looks like a St. Bernard crossed with a staffordshire. I don't know...Dr. G? Any thought on his heritage?

THANK YOU DON, for my daily dose of Maxine. I've missed her for the past couple of papers.

Wow, that pic of the colt is really special. The odd architecture ain't too bad either except, I also wonder, is it real or is it...CGI?

Stop eating all the scones Don!! Dr. G put them out for ALL OF US
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I don't know what breed that dog might be on Don's website. Strange breedings are being done these days.


----------



## ciaochiao

*hahahaha!!!!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, I don't know what breed that dog might be on Don's website. Strange breedings are being done these days.


You guys never fail to either have me in peals of laughter or tears of joy. Not sure where this pic fits into my categories but oh boy!! Can you seriously imagine a little doxie mating with whatever that thing is? i always wanted a doggy that could double as a horse for my little ones. I am petrified of horses but my kids seem to like them. That dog would provide a happy medium i think; assuage my horse fears and delight my kids. I actually love St. Bernards. I've just her some horror stories about the problems their inbreeding causes. i was told that most of them don't live past 5 yrs of age. Dr. G, can you shed light on this statement? Actually, maybe that's an Albertan or Texas Doxie. I hear they breed them extra large in those parts of our world!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, my wife is the one who keeps up on the latest trends and problems with breeding.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Is that some sort of perspective photography? I don't think I've ever seen a dog that big other than an irish wolfhound! how much does that guy weigh and how much (in weight) do you think he eats in a day?? he looks like a St. Bernard crossed with a staffordshire. I don't know...Dr. G? Any thought on his heritage?


Vicki, that is not trick photography at all. The dog is a Bull Mastiff, check it out here:

American Kennel Club - Bullmastiff

We met a couple last summer who had one called Duke. He was at a wiener roast we held and he is pictured below with Ann and my buddy Dennis, but you can't see his head in this picture. 










This second shot clearly shows the size of his head between two of the folks who were at the party. Duke weighed in at 189 pounds and could eat like a horse, but he was as quiet and docile as they come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting pics, Don. I have only seen a Bullmastif in person once. They are huge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, if you want a real killing machine for a dog, I suggest dachshunds. Pound for pound, they are one of the most vicious breeds of dog. Notice in the feeding dish the remains of the wolverine blood. We give this to the doxies to bring out their killer instincts.

"The Dachshund, meaning "badger dog" in German, is a lively breed with a friendly personality and keen sense of smell. Known for their long and low bodies, they are eager hunters that excel in both above- and below-ground work. One of the most popular breeds according to AKC® Registration Statistics, they come in three different coat varieties (Smooth, Wirehaired or Longhaired) and can be miniature or standard size.

Dachshunds were first bred in the early 1600s in Germany. The goal was to create a fearless, elongated dog that could dig the earth from a badger burrow and fight to the death with the vicious badgers."

American Kennel Club - Dachshund


----------



## KC4

Good morning Marc, Don and Vicki!

Thanks for the coffee and scone Marc! 

Yep, those Baby Doxs look Ferrosheeous! You know that saying about letting sleepy hounds lie, don'tcha?  I wouldn't get within a schnitzel's length from that rough cut bunch. I'd bet they even have gang tattoos on their bellies or ears! 

Finally, the cold spell is beginning to break a bit in Calgary. It's -14 now, but forecast to hit the plusses sometime today. YAY!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Tee hee hee hee hee!!*

Oh My Kim!

You're quite right!! look at those adorable, OH, SORRY, I mean FERROSHUS baby dox!!I noted the wolverine blood left languishing in their dinner bowls. How many doxies do you think will fit inside the mastiff's tummy? i know that the baby doxies will simply charm the pants off the mastiff who in all honesty, looks pretty sweet in spite of his humongous stature!

How's your daughter Kim? you're a good chef, disguise the tendons. She'll thank you in the long run!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Yes, they are "Ferrosheeous!" Born hunters and killers.


----------



## Dr.G.

"How many doxies do you think will fit inside the mastiff's tummy? " Vicki, a doxie would have ripped apart a mastiff's stomach prior to being eaten. Thus, we shall never know.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> How's your daughter Kim? you're a good chef, disguise the tendons. She'll thank you in the long run!
> Vicki


She's doing well this morning thanks. Off to school with the knee brace, crutches and doctor's note - I think actually looking forward to the extra"attention" this all may garner. I don't think there is significant pain involved, thankfully - just mild discomfort. 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Yes, they are "Ferrosheeous!" Born hunters and killers.


Oh! The carnage!


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. Had a big crowd for my weekly poker game last night, which translated into a very late night. I'm now 2 hours into work and wishing that I drank coffee, so I would have something to keep me going. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh! The carnage!" Oh, the Humanity!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. We have a special over at "The Hair of the Doxie Den" for our customers who have had too much to drink the night before. It has no smell or taste, but it MUST be swallowed in one gulp and cannot be placed in a metal, styrofoam or plastic container, only in a glass. Care for some???


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Morning everyone. Had a big crowd for my weekly poker game last night, which translated into a very late night. I'm now 2 hours into work and wishing that I drank coffee, so I would have something to keep me going. Anyone have any suggestions?


Coke has caffeine, just like coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, one warning, however. You might not be able to walk far for about an hour or so. Best to lie down and have a nap for an hour or so.


----------



## KC4

bhil said:


> Morning everyone. Had a big crowd for my weekly poker game last night, which translated into a very late night. I'm now 2 hours into work and wishing that I drank coffee, so I would have something to keep me going. Anyone have any suggestions?


Red Bull Gives You WINGS!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Red Bull Gives You WINGS!" Yes, but it is bad for the heart. My concoction is good for the heart, and helps you to sleep.


----------



## Cameo

Well, everyone needs to rest after a battle...............hard life being an attack doxie doggie. 

My big suckie seems to think I am there for HIS protection. I shall post an update pix soon.

Probation is up in two weeks and I will see then if I keep my job. We have had some issues - most I think is a communication problem. Keep your fingers crossed, this will cause big time difficulties for me if I lose my job right now. We have shutdown next week so maybe I will have more time here - one good thing anyhow.

Vicki, I soooo enjoy your posts. I don't get online often and spend more time reading then I do posting when I do.

Marc - hug your puppies for me.

Warren, I hope things are going better for you. Your life seems on a parallel with mine sometimes in the continuous changes. Gets very wearying doesn't it. Tell you what.........I will make you a deal.......you keep on pluggin and so will I and we will both come out as winners in the end.

Don, thanks for continuing with my banner on your site - your help and generosity is appreciated and noted.

Margaret. I hope you are keeping warm - last post I got to read of yours I think stated some awful temp. I have some snow bell type flowers coming out of the ground now so am hopeful that spring is around the corner. The plants I put in last
september seem to have rooted as they still have leaves now the snow is off. We got a sprinkling of snow last night but not much. 

Is there any difference between furnace heating oil and car oil? I don't want to spend another 400.00 on oil for my tank and began wondering if oil was oil was oil???????


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - hug your puppies for me." I shall, Jeanne. So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## winwintoo

No comment


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Margaret.


----------



## Bolor

Cameo said:


> Is there any difference between furnace heating oil and car oil? I don't want to spend another 400.00 on oil for my tank and began wondering if oil was oil was oil???????


I don't think so. I understand that fuel oil and diesel fuel can be interchanged in trucks tho'. Good luck on the job front Jeanne. These are not times to be unemployed not that any time is a good time to be unemployed.


----------



## Bolor

Marc, keep the Bolor Special coming for at least another day. Cold again tonight. Must be the same weather system that Don has had to endure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, we have a great rush for Bolor Special here in St.John's. Going down to -25C with the windchill tonight, and only getting colder as we get to Monday's -15C. Not sure what the windchill will be for that day, but I have gotten a new supply of Green Bolor Special for Monday (our provincial St.Patrick's Day holiday) and for Tuesday (St.Patrick's Day). It is already -7C with a -18C windchill.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Probation is up in two weeks and I will see then if I keep my job. We have had some issues - most I think is a communication problem. Keep your fingers crossed, this will cause big time difficulties for me if I lose my job right now." Sorry, Jeanne, for some reason I overlooked this part of your post. You know that you our hopes and prayers on your side during this difficult time. Bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to go outside to brave the cold temps with the doxies. At least cold air means no heavy snow. Such is Life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I wish for you a stable employment picture and some peace, tranquility and prosperity in your life. Paix,


----------



## SINC

Tomorrow's edition of mybirdie.ca features a great eagle story and a warning about vicious dogs. It's all ready to go with the exception of the date and time changes I have to make once midnight is past to show the proper date. Can't fool the clock/calendar on this web program.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Eagles and vicious dogs? Sounds familiar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh tea and coffee, and a hot TGIF buffet, are now ready for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Ah yes, the old TGIF trick as Maxwell Smart used to say. Just got your e-mail as mybirdie.ca finished loading so you can see the eagles now.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, Don and all...TGIF once again and no complaints here. Been a pretty busy week work wise but that just made time go by much faster.

Recently was promoted to VP of Operations, so a lot of new challenges will be coming my way which I am excited about.


----------



## SINC

Hey Steve, congrats on the appointment as VP Operations. I remember the day I was appointed Chief Operating Officer back in 1991. Even had the announcement in the Financial Post and they send me a copy of the ad embossed on a brass plate mounted on a wood frame that is still on the wall in my office. What a rush that was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. I shall go to St.Albert's Place when I get a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Steve. What does a VP of Operations do in your organization? What is your company?


----------



## overkill

Thank you Don, no newspaper posting for me but a nice email from our COO to the company


----------



## overkill

Thank you Marc. In my new role I manage all of our contact centers, in both Toronto and New Brunswick. I also manager our creative design services, and new to my list is our professional services team which really is our partner/account management group.

My company is a wholesale web services provider to large telcos both in North America and Europe. I love my job and the experience I am able to gain from it and hopefully that will continue in my new role as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds interesting, Steve. Good luck in this position.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, saw the piece about "dangerous breeds". Still is cute. Liked the Brad Gushue article as well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to us. We went over the million mark for views here in The Shang. Everything is on the house today at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. TGIF. Congrats on the new job Steve!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. How are you this fine day?


----------



## overkill

Thank you Sean.


----------



## KC4

Good morning all!

Thanks for the complimentary coffee Marc! Hooray! Over a Million views...The Shang's a Millionaire! Whoot Whoot!:clap::clap::Time to go celebrate in The Hair of The Doxie Den! (It IS FRIDAY....)

Congratulations Steve- your new role sounds huge!

Looking forward to reading myBirdie Don...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. The "Hair of the Doxie Den" does not open until noon, and that's 41 minutes away from now.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. The "Hair of the Doxie Den" does not open until noon, and that's 41 minutes away from now.


I'll wait with my coffee. Thanks! Meanwhile I'd like to reserve a very large table for me and The Shang Gang please.... or maybe I should just cut to the chase and reserve the floor?


----------



## overkill

Thank you very much Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, it is your choice. We are now taking reservations.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone!! Thanks for the coffee Marc, but I'l be skipping the buffet this morning. 
Congrats on reaching a million views - that amazes me! Is there going to be a Shang party to celebrate?
Congrats on your promotion Steve!


----------



## bryanc

This is just to see if my posts in other threads will stick... I've been posting in the 'What am I" thread and can't see any of my posts.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

"Is there going to be a Shang party to celebrate?" The party has been going on since noon, Dana. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc, yes, it sticks. Kudos.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, if you will kindly reserve me a quiet table with a view? I need a moment to reflect over my herbal tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc, welcome to The Shang ............... where everything sticks.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> "Is there going to be a Shang party to celebrate?" The party has been going on since noon, Dana. Enjoy.


LOL...I'll have ANOTHER cup of coffee please. Typical - I am always late these days...


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Dana. 12:32PM here and the party if going strong.


----------



## Bolor

Congrats Steve. It sounds like a lot of responsibility but I am sure you are up to the challenge. Kudos!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Your regular table is always on 24 hour reserve for you. Herbal tea coming up. Anything we can do for you to help?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Bolor Specials are selling like doxies today. With the windchills of -20C+ lasting on into next week, we might sell out. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

I'll have another cup of coffee please - with a shot of Bailey's... Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Kim.


----------



## rgray

OK, TGIF 

Let's get things up and running. A pint of Guinness and a tequila shooter for anyone who wants one. 

My shout............ :clap:

Today's required reading is DR. MALCOLM LLOYD DISCUSSES THE BENEFITS OF DAILY DRINKING- New York Post...


> "A lot of research shows that people who drink moderately flat-out live longer than those who don't,"


----------



## Cameo

KC4 said:


> I'll have another cup of coffee please - with a shot of Bailey's... Thanks.


 
ME TOO, ME TOO, ME TOO!!!!!!! Actually, skip the coffee. I think I will try out this theory of daily moderate drinking........Bailey's of course as that is the ultimate favourite. Such a heavy drinker I am hahaha...


Weather looking better for the weekend, I am almost out of oil and after doing some googling not going to experiment with add other oils to the furnace. 

Looking forward to my week off - our shutdown - and I have plants popping through the ground so that is good stuff.

Congrats Steve!!! Wow! You are going to be a busy person with the new responsibilites.


----------



## KC4

rgray said:


> OK, TGIF
> 
> Let's get things up and running. A pint of Guinness and a tequila shooter for anyone who wants one.
> 
> My shout............ :clap:
> 
> Today's required reading is DR. MALCOLM LLOYD DISCUSSES THE BENEFITS OF DAILY DRINKING- New York Post...


Yup. Red wine is rich in antioxidants, beer contains enzymes that soothe and assist the GI system and whisky has excellent anti-bacterial/antiseptic properties. Plus the alcohol contained in all has the ability to lower BP in most imbibers. 

Three Cheers - and another round of "special" coffees please......

We're celebrating:
1. It's Friday
2. Steve got a cool promotion
3. The Shang's a Millionaire
4. That we all have another day.


----------



## KC4

One more to add ...

We're celebrating:
1. It's Friday
2. Steve got a cool promotion
3. The Shang's a Millionaire
4. That we all have another day
5. There are plants popping out of ground, at least somewhere in Canada!


----------



## Dr.G.

" Lloyd notes that "moderation" means one to two drinks a day for women and one to three drinks a day for men, and, "the positive effects start going in the other direction" once those numbers are exceeded." Robert, this is why we have a three-drink limit at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Weather looking better for the weekend, I am almost out of oil and after doing some googling not going to experiment with add other oils to the furnace." Afternoon, Jeanne. I called my Ultramar distributor, from whom we get our heating oil. He said do NOT mix different oils. Good luck with your weather. We are going through the coldest temps in March since the 1880s, when temps were first recorded here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There are plants popping out of ground, at least somewhere in Canada!" The ground is still frozen solid where there is exposed grounds. Still mounds of snow everywhere.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks for making the call for me Marc, I appreciate the help. I read that you could actually use #2 diesal fuel, but I am not going to play around. I can bundle up and put a heater in the basement for the pipes.......that is what I am worried about most.
I pump the furnace back down as soon as it comes on as I haven't had any luck changing the programming and I put it at about 13 for overnight so I don't have to worry about the pipes and just maybe it will last another few days.

Life has always been and will always be a challenge, it is just a matter of feeling like I am actually up to the challenge. Some days are good others are not. C'est la vie.

We have a nice weekend coming up, I will see what I can do about sending some your way and some west too for everyone else.

Two drinks and I am bombed, so my moderate drinking will probably remain at about one drink. cheap date that I am. Actually, I can handle a couple of Baileys without too much embarrassment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, have you spoken to your oil company about a short term loan of some heating oil? I know that as a public service to seniors and some single parents, our oil companies will do this sort of loan. Good PR for them ......... oil for you.


----------



## overkill

Cameo said:


> Congrats Steve!!! Wow! You are going to be a busy person with the new responsibilites.


I translate the word 'busy' now to mean 'dont you even think about putting in a vacation request form' :lmao:

Thank you!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

I can't join you in celebrating today because our temp is finally in single digits and I need to get out and do some long avoided running around. But while you're at it, celebrate for me, eh.

I remember when we sold our house in the country. It was mid-November, and the house was heated with natural gas, but still, to make the insurance valid, we had to have someone "inspect" it every day to make sure the furnace was running and nothing was amiss. It wasn't a big deal, but meant one more thing I needed to take care of.

Jeanne, a call to the owner of the property might bring an infusion of fuel. If his insurance on the property requires it to be heated, he might be willing to help out. Just a thought.

Any hockey fans out there, keep my granddaughter in your thoughts this weekend. She is a goalie and only in her second year of play, yet she scored a playoff shut-out on Wednesday and on Sunday her team is travelling to another playoff game. 

You might think that the politics of hockey would be kinder and gentler among the girls teams, but not so. H spent many sad days at the start of the season as teams vied for her services and in many cases it seemed they were bent on punishing her for being too good.

She ended up sharing goalie duties on an age appropriate (14yo) team but also hooked up with some university players in a recreational league, a move that has paid off in experience and confidence. 

Sorry for the rant. 

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

overkill said:


> Thank you Marc. In my new role I manage all of our contact centers, in both Toronto and New Brunswick. I also manager our creative design services, and new to my list is our professional services team which really is our partner/account management group.
> 
> My company is a wholesale web services provider to large telcos both in North America and Europe. I love my job and the experience I am able to gain from it and hopefully that will continue in my new role as well.


Congrats Steve. Did you see this video that I posted elsewhere yesterday?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. We are in single digits as well ......... -9C with a -20C windchill. Record lows for March.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, tell your grand daughter that she has "The Luck of the Doxies", which is far luckier than "The Luck of the Irish Wolfhound".


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon all... 

I got my MBP back yesterday complete with new left fan... blessed silence! They cleaned about 10lbs of Calgary dirt and dust out of it and all is well again... 

Got another GB of RAM... it was on for $100 - a penny, for the 2GB stick, so my "toy" is truly new again. Talk about withdrawl symptoms though... XX)
This is my only machine so from Monday to Thursday I felt disconnected... 

We're having a real Chinook... yes! I saw the arch today today... and it's 45º above zero in F degrees... no flowers... what flowers? Oh well, I'll take it after that deep freeze earlier this week!


----------



## KC4

Whooo!...starting to get a- Jumpin' in the Doxie Den....look there's even a pole dancer..!!


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> " Lloyd notes that "moderation" means one to two drinks a day for women and one to three drinks a day for men, and, "the positive effects start going in the other direction" once those numbers are exceeded." Robert, this is why we have a three-drink limit at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


As a sponsoring member of ehmac, I hereby announce the opening of the "Cat's Keep" here within the Shang complex. 'Cat's Keep', hereafter to be affectionately referred to as CK, will open Friday nights when the first citizen is ejected from the Doxie's Den for violating the three drink rule or the DDs has closed, whichever comes first. CKs requires a three previously consumed drink minimum to get in (just show your DD receipt and get a free beverage du jour)... The decor will be an compelling synthesis of medievalist (á la Castle Keep) and blues rat cellar (á la the old "Laff" in Ottawa). Rowdiness is expected and the mic is always open. Wifi is provided. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. We have a real Calgary anti-Chinook day ........... sunny, windy and -7C, with a windchill of -17C. That is our high for the day/weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, that is a good idea. We try to have that /communityfamily pub look and feel to The Hair of the Doxie Den. We will send you that pole dancing bear as your first customer.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Robert, that is a good idea. We try to have that /communityfamily pub look and feel to The Hair of the Doxie Den. We will send you that *pole dancing bear* as your first customer.


CK's features, for tonight only, a pole dancing bear..............  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, we are sending a rowdy crowd from "The Den" to the CK. Watch them closely, since they are bent on starting a fight.


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> CK's features, for tonight only, a pole dancing bear..............  :lmao:


Aw nuts, I was hoping for some pole dancing bare.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I stocked in all of your favorite single malts, and was hoping you could sing some traditional Scottish songs this evening.


----------



## Dreambird

Marc... I'm sorry to hear of your weather, they did say it was going to move east...  I had no idea how far east! 

Don... stick around... I'm generally a "fit for the Doxie Den" person as my consumption is moderate, however I do like that dancing bear too... :lmao: well bare... bear... whatever... 

White wine OK, Marc?

That's not to say I may not show up in the Cat's Keep one fine weekend however...


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, it is actually going to get colder on Monday, going down to -15C. Still, it means no wet snow or ice storms, which are common for mid-March. We shall see.

White wine it is .................... do you desire any special brands/countries?


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Aw nuts, I was hoping for some pole dancing bare.


We assure you that the bear will be bare.........


----------



## Dreambird

Why thank you for asking Marc... I do have a favourite which is somewhat elusive as to my luck in finding where I go sometimes, but it's a delightful Unoaked white Chardonnay from South Eastern Australia called "Banrock Station". 

Otherwise I do favour the the Australian and New Zealand Sauvignon Blancs and Unoaked Chardonnays of various brands. There's one from NZ the name of which escapes me at the moment... but that part of the world is nice.

Of course the odd fine French white Chardonnay will not be turned down....


----------



## KC4

....shuffling over to the Cat's Keep - receipt in hand......

A pitcher of Marbareegas pleesh ....And you can just set them on the floor...Shanks!


----------



## rgray

KC4 said:


> ....shuffling over to the Cat's Keep - receipt in hand......
> 
> A pitcher of Marbareegas pleesh ....And you can just set them on the floor...Shanks!


Not a problem. Your order is ready. Please, no drinks for the bear.


----------



## KC4

rgray said:


> Not a problem. Your order is ready. Please, no drinks for the bear.


Much appreciated! Can you pleesh send a salmon with some fancy umbrellies in it to the Bear's table from me then?


----------



## rgray

It may be unwise to toy with the affections of the bear. Here is the salmon, you will have to give it to the bear yourself. You want to mess with the bear, it is your a$$... (Geez, does the bear even like salmon? Last guy who tried to give the bear something it didn't want, nudge, nudge, is awaiting surgery...)


----------



## winwintoo

Sometimes the bear loses.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## KC4

rgray said:


> It may be unwise to toy with the affections of the bear. Here is the salmon, you will have to give it to the bear yourself. You want to mess with the bear, it is your a$$... (Geez, does the bear even like salmon? Last guy who tried to give the bear something it didn't want, nudge, nudge, is awaiting surgery...)





winwintoo said:


> Sometimes the bear loses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.



OK OK - Cancel the pish, flease.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, we have an extensive array of wines from Australia. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, come to The Cafe Chez Marc tomorrow morning if you need coffee. Or, come back to The Hair of the Doxie Den when you sober up. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Can't BEAR it!*



winwintoo said:


> Sometimes the bear loses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


That is one of the funniest YouTube videos I've seen lately!! Thanks so much for the laugh. I don't know what I've missed but obviously something about a bear, a dance pole, and salmon. But when you've CAUGHT the salmon, ask kim to help you with online cooking. She's amazing with instructions, sort of like Don...

While we're in youTube, a friend sent this to me the other day...you may have to watch it twice to catch the pics plus the words but it was well worth the watch...(I haven't figured out how to use the YouTube link yet-sorry!)

YouTube - Korean Boy singing "Touch My Body" (Tarts My Body) *SUBTITLES ILLUSTRATED*


Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck with your heating oil situation. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nite nite*

nitey nite Dr. G. Hope you get some nicer spring weather very soon! See you in the morning.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with a heavy breakfast. We need things heavy this morning due to all of our cold wind. It is pounding against the house at gusts of 90km/h. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the hearty breakfast. Just finished mybirdie.ca and can now scan the news for material for tomorrow. Enjoy your day, wind or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, wind and cold are the name of the day. Very atypical for March, when we usually get lots of rain/sleet/snow and our famous ice storms ................. along with strong winds. Still, the sun is out and it is -9C and -19C with the windchill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just looked into the Cat's Keep. What a mess ................... bottles ................. shoes .............. broken chairs .................. people ................... and lots of cat fur all over the place. Not sure Robert is going to like cleaning up this mess.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Belgian Waffles and Cheddar and Spinach Omelets*

Good morning you two! i've got some belgian waffles and cheddar spinach omelets to add for breakfast. Don, you have any more sticky buns? in fact, do you have a SIMPLE recipe of sticky buns? i'm grabbin' my cup'a joe and going to watch some back episodes of Prison Break. Any other suggestions for mind drivel so i can get to sleep?? My two little ones are going to be at home this week (spring break) so I need to be awake to enjoy their presence! I really wish I had some$$, I'd make the drive over towards North or South Carolina. Those are two of the states I've never seen. Them, Texas, and Tennessee. Any suggestions for how to entertain my kids in this way to expensive city of Toronto? Even the museums and Art Galleries aren't cutting a break to people for their kids. Sigh...

Ok Don, don't forget the sticky buns recipe! Please find the easiest one for me. INCIDENTALLY, can I make your S/S ribs recipe with a boneless pork loin roast or will it not taste the same?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. Thanks for the breakfast, but I just ate. I have been to both North and South Carolina while I was living in Georgia. Both are beautiful states.


----------



## SINC

Morning Vicki. First I have never made sticky buns and would not know where to start. Sorry. As for the pork loin, I very much doubt it would taste the same. It has to be ribs to allow the flavours to permeate the meat and the loin is too thick and dense for the recipe IMO.


----------



## winwintoo

Vicki - Sticky buns are actually cinnamon rolls. They are pretty easy to make. Making them GOOD is a bit harder 

Good morning everyone. We're still in single digits here. Marc, one thing that I really don't like is wind. I don't envy you, but if you're snugged up cozy by your wood-burning stove, enjoy it for a while. I know it's a harbinger of future nastiness, but try to stay warm.

I'm taking another day off. Getting started on some creative projects - some are working, some not so much. Good thing I have lots of ideas 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

Thanks for the coffee and hearty breakfast Marc.

Heading to myBirdie soon to check out the goods...

Vicki - the bones and fat in pork ribs are also important to the overall S&S rib taste...you could experiment with Don's fab recipe and the pork loin to see how it would turn out...but I have a feeling you would be disappointed. 

That was great fun in the Cat's Keep last night...but where are my shoes and why is my tongue hairy?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Vicki - Sticky buns are actually cinnamon rolls. They are pretty easy to make. Making them GOOD is a bit harder
> Take care, Margaret


I always thought there was a difference. Cinnamon buns are glazed. Sticky buns use a different recipe and feature pecans shown below right.


----------



## KC4

IMHO, both Pecan and Cinnamon buns are part of the sticky bun family...stickideeous breadicus, but just different branches. 

Anyone ever had (another stickideeous breadicus) Monkey Bread? I was introduced to that in Texas.. 

(BTW, Alton Brown is another of my foodie heroes)


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> (BTW, Alton Brown is another of my foodie heroes)


Yep, me too. One of the funniest guys on TV too!


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. As someone who has baking in my DNA ...

Cinnamon buns and sticky buns are made with the same dough. Glazing is optional for cinnamon buns. Sticky buns just have more butter & brown sugar. Pecans are optional.

Here is a recipe:

Rich Dough:

1 cup warm (not hot) water - (should match the temperature of the inside of your wrist)
1 Tbsp yeast
1/4 cup soft margarine or butter
1 egg
1/4 cup sugar
1 tsp salt
3 cups flour

Traditional method: put one TB of sugar in the water, sprinkle the yeast on top, let proof for 10 minutes. Mix as usual. Let rise, mix down, let rise again, make into buns.

Bread machine method: Set to 'dough'. Put liquid ingredients (including the soft margarine) in first, then the sugar, then the salt, flour, & finally yeast. When the 'dough' setting is done (mine takes two hours), it is ready to be made into buns.

This dough makes a good plain dinner roll as it is, but you can also roll it out into a square approximately 15" x 9", smear 1/4 cup of butter on it, sprinkle it with the same amount of brown sugar (more if you want 'stickier buns'), add a dash of cinnamon, then roll it up, pinching it to make it stick, then cut into a dozen slices, put it in a greased baking dish and let it rise until about double. (If you want pecans or more 'sticky', put that in the bottom of the dish and then put the sliced buns on top.)

Bake in a medium oven (350°F) for about 15-20 minutes, or until nicely browned. Remove from pan - about 5 minutes after taking it out of the oven - as soon as the 'sticky' has solidified enough but not when it is completely cold.

If you want them to look like Don's picture of the cinnamon buns, have the bottom on the bottom and glaze them. If you want them to look like Don's picture of the sticky buns, have the bottom on top.

Very simple, very easy.

PS: There are recipes that use a baking powder biscuit base for cinnamon rolls. Those are quicker, but won't taste as good as the yeast raised type.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for the recipe Elaine. All my recipes make enough for a whole family and with just me to feed, I don't need that much.

I will try these later today and let you know how it turns out.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone!
Thanks for breakfast and coffee!
Elaine, thank you for posting the sticky buns recipe - I am always looking for new baked goods to add to my recipe box.

Vicki, I made the banana bread Monday night and it was yummy! I have it in a cake keeper and it has been lovely all week!


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the recipe Elaine - It looks relatively easy (but baking is not my strongest skill set). If I have the time this weekend, I'm going to try it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, mes amis. All this talk about buns, et al, is getting me hungry. Think I shall stick with oatmeal cookies, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a light snow falling. Only going down to -7C overnight, and then all the way down to -15C on Monday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and it's, oh wait this isn't the weather thread . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 4PM High Tea is about to be served in The Cafe Chez Marc ............ where talk about doxies and the weather are always welcome ............ just no selling of products or talk of politics. Merci. Remember our motto, "In God we trust, all others pay cash".


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the recipe Elaine - It looks relatively easy (but baking is not my strongest skill set). If I have the time this weekend, I'm going to try it.


Kim: with yeast type stuff, you can never knead enough. I like to bake bread & buns when I need to work off frustrations. Patience and diligence when waiting for the rising is the other key. But that recipe makes nice dinner type rolls too (been in our family for generations). 

(making pastry is the complete opposite of bread dough - a light touch is required, and the less handling the better. )


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow!!*

hi Everyone;

Thanks for the recipe Elaine. i will copy it (hear that Don?) and try it when my kitchen is tidied up. The pics look really scrumptious. The other day when i was contemplating my dislike of cinnamon, my daughter indicated that i did like cinnamon, but only in cinnamon bun form. She's right so i thought i'd try making them. I've never made anything alone - that requires yeast so this will be a 1st for me. I used to make this bread called 'university health bread' and it was the most dense, incredible bread i've ever made. but my girlfriend and i would embark on the bread baking after finals or midterms as a means to de-stress.

I'm wondering about the S/S pork. i realize that ribs are likely the best but what if one wants to make 'sweet and sour pork'? What cut of pork works best for that? There is loin on sale but not ribs this week so i thought i'd make pork instead but you guys are telling me that it won't work, i won't bother. 

high noon, high tea, oh yeah, the 1st one was with Gary Cooper - my dad's hero although i don't know why. i thought the guy's acting was like a tongue depressor; wooden and flat. Did you like Gary Cooper Don?

Elaine; I can't believe you actually have some cake left! my kids would have devoured it in one day: while I would have AT LEAST taken two Glad the recipe worked though. is it more like a cake or bread?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Gary Cooper played his role just right in High Noon. The best scene was at the end when he looks kindly at the boy who offered to help him, and then throws down his star.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> I'm wondering about the S/S pork. i realize that ribs are likely the best but what if one wants to make 'sweet and sour pork'? What cut of pork works best for that? There is loin on sale but not ribs this week so i thought i'd make pork instead but you guys are telling me that it won't work, i won't bother.
> 
> Vicki


I don't think that the issue is that "it won't work" with the loin, it's just that it won't taste like S&S ribs...it will still be a version of S&S pork though - and it might be very good. 

The university health bread sounds interesting too!


----------



## SINC

Vicki, the loin might work if you cut it into strips and keep any fat on the loin. It is the fat of the ribs and the marrow of the bone that makes the ribs special in flavour. Perhaps trim some pork fat off a chop and add it to the loin pieces might help.

As for Gary Cooper, he was one of my favourite cowboy actors along with Jimmy Stewart, Henry Fonda, Randolph Scott, Joel McRae and Audie Murphy.


----------



## rgray

MLeh said:


> Kim: with yeast type stuff, you can never knead enough.


An observation about kneading: Have ever you noticed how effective kneading dough is at getting all the guck out from under your fingernails?


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> I'm wondering about the S/S pork. i realize that ribs are likely the best but what if one wants to make 'sweet and sour pork'? What cut of pork works best for that? There is loin on sale but not ribs this week so i thought i'd make pork instead but you guys are telling me that it won't work, i won't bother.


Pfffttttttt..... everything 'works' - it just might not come out looking like someone else's presentation with a different cut. Just cube the loin up nice (pork cuts easiest if it is kinda half frozen) and do the recipe on it. Sheesh. Don't watch the clock (as in 575 degrees for 4 hours ) watch the food. When it looks right it probably is....

The essence of cooking is not in executing a recipe - a robot can do that. The essence is in taking a bunch of stuff (like what's in the 'fridge) and weaving a decent meal out of it in the manner of early Jamie Oliver stuff.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Waiting for the girlfriend's parents to show up for dinner this evening. I guess I be on my best behavior


----------



## ciaochiao

*Try and try again*



rgray said:


> Pfffttttttt..... everything 'works' - it just might not come out looking like someone else's presentation with a different cut. Just cube the loin up nice (pork cuts easiest if it is kinda half frozen) and do the recipe on it. Sheesh. Don't watch the clock (as in 575 degrees for 4 hours ) watch the food. When it looks right it probably is....
> 
> The essence of cooking is not in executing a recipe - a robot can do that. The essence is in taking a bunch of stuff (like what's in the 'fridge) and weaving a decent meal out of it in the manner of early Jamie Oliver stuff.


Thanks for the confidence booster RG. Don did say that it might work as well. I think that the essence of the s/s ribs comes from the LONG cooking time which could likely be done in a slow cooker as well. I used to love eating the bones from the ribs after that type of cooking because they were so soft. The loin doesn't have much fat on it and when I looked at the side pork I had, it had TOO much fat on it. i'm also wondering if this recipe would work on a tougher cut of beef. At any rate, I'll just make the roast this time and wait for ribs to go on sale. Then i'll try both: making it with the bone in and then from cubed pieces of pork. Jamie Oliver I am definitely not but I did think that the comment about kneading and stuff under the fingernails both funny and revolting at the same time. Maybe I'll make sure I'm wearing surgical gloves when i try Elaine's bun recipe!!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

The recipe works just fine with beef as well, but I still believe it is the bones and marrow of the ribs that add a special something to the ribs that will be missing without them. By all means try it, you have nothing to lose. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve. Bring everyone by The Hair of the Doxie Den for a nightcap after supper.


----------



## MaxPower

A simple sticky bun recipe:

1 loaf of frozen bread dough
Butter
Brown Sugar

Break thawed bread dough into pieces and place into a greased bundt pan.
Allow to sit and rise overnight covered with a moist towel.
Melt butter and brown sugar to make a delicious buttery sugary syrup.
Drizzle above sugary syrup over the bread pieces.
Bake in 350° oven about 20 mins.

Cream cheese icing is optional

Sorry for the vague instructions, but it is very easy to make.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day all,
Well I am finally starting to feel better, That bronchitis and flu put me out for quite a while.
Well catch up time here at the shang. Lots to read.
Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Guy. We could send out some more homemade chicken soup to help you feel better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone I know just sent this poem, author unknown, to me. Enjoy, mes amis.

"When you're lonely 
I wish you Love 

When you're down 
I wish you Joy 

When you're troubled 
I wish you Peace 

When things are complicated 
I wish you Simple Beauty 

When things are chaotic 
I wish you Inner Silence 

When things look empty 
I wish you Hope"


----------



## ciaochiao

Dr.G. said:


> Someone I know just sent this poem, author unknown, to me. Enjoy, mes amis.
> 
> "When you're lonely
> I wish you Love
> 
> When you're down
> I wish you Joy
> 
> When you're troubled
> I wish you Peace
> 
> When things are complicated
> I wish you Simple Beauty
> 
> When things are chaotic
> I wish you Inner Silence
> 
> When things look empty
> I wish you Hope"


That's a beautiful poem Dr. G. I need something like that right now so I think i'll save it on a sticky on my desktop. Thank you!



MaxPower said:


> A simple sticky bun recipe:
> 
> 1 loaf of frozen bread dough
> Butter
> Brown Sugar
> 
> Break thawed bread dough into pieces and place into a greased bundt pan.
> Allow to sit and rise overnight covered with a moist towel.
> Melt butter and brown sugar to make a delicious buttery sugary syrup.
> Drizzle above sugary syrup over the bread pieces.
> Bake in 350° oven about 20 mins.
> 
> Cream cheese icing is optional
> 
> Sorry for the vague instructions, but it is very easy to make.


WOW, THAT is a simple sticky bun recipe. I can try that this week with my kids! I think I'd best buy double because they'll be gone within a blink of my eye! Thanks!!



SINC said:


> The recipe works just fine with beef as well, but I still believe it is the bones and marrow of the ribs that add a special something to the ribs that will be missing without them. By all means try it, you have nothing to lose. Let us know how it turns out.


I would have to say that I agree with you and Kim. I actually bake marrow bones once in a while. I used to literally FIGHT over the marrow bones with my dad, then my dogs (yeah, yeah Don, I can just see the smile creeping onto your lips). Now, my daughter really enjoys them as well but they are extremely oily so I only make them once in a while. i love chewing the bones when they're tender - they are so flavorful. I think I'll wait for the ribs to go on sale - try the pork ribs first then the beef. Thanks you guys. Incidentally, I also love the fat off pork and beef. It's only chicken fat that doesn't sit well with me.

Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*how much butter/sugar?*

hi Warren;
I forgot to ask, how much butter/sugar? I assume you can add raisins or nuts BETWEEN the bread hunks before putting them into the pan to rise? This is great because my youngest HATES raisins but the other two love them so I can do a half/half just like pizza! Speak of which, i'm guessing you can do a 'cheese' bread with this method. Wow, who knew frozen bread dough could be so versatile!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

When I make home made soup from a ham or beef soup bone for the stock, I ALWAYS roast the bone in the oven for an hour first, then boil it to get maximum flavour out of the marrow.


----------



## danalicious

ciaochiao said:


> ; I can't believe you actually have some cake left! my kids would have devoured it in one day: while I would have AT LEAST taken two Glad the recipe worked though. is it more like a cake or bread?
> Vicki


It's almost gone now...
The banana bread is actually just like a typical banana bread, not really like a cake at all.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hungry*

ok, ok, this thread is starting to make me really hungry all the time these days. Even Don's method for using a bone in soup is making me hungry!! Don, do you take all the meat off the bone prior to baking it for an hour? At what temp do you bake the bone?

I love banana bread. I'm going to try the sticky buns and bread this week if I can find over ripe bananas on sale-and I'm sure they'll be some.

Does anyone know how long I should cook a pork loin roast? I'm not doing anything special to it other than putting some seasoning salt and onions on it. Suggestions from the master chef's here? You guys are going to get me cooking after all. My mom is likely rolling around in heaven thanking all of you!!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> ok, ok, this thread is starting to make me really hungry all the time these days. Even Don's method for using a bone in soup is making me hungry!! Don, do you take all the meat off the bone prior to baking it for an hour? At what temp do you bake the bone?
> 
> I love banana bread. I'm going to try the sticky buns and bread this week if I can find over ripe bananas on sale-and I'm sure they'll be some.
> 
> Does anyone know how long I should cook a pork loin roast? I'm not doing anything special to it other than putting some seasoning salt and onions on it. Suggestions from the master chef's here? You guys are going to get me cooking after all. My mom is likely rolling around in heaven thanking all of you!!
> Vicki


Leave the meat on the bone and roast at 200 for an hour just to loosen the marrow, then boil it.

Loin roast at 325 for about two hours would be my pick provided it it's no bigger than 4-5 pounds.

Try cooking it in 8 ounces of orange juice in the bottom of the roaster, Adds flavour and tenderizes while it cooks. A little cut up onion and garlic in the OJ on the side would not hurt either.  Strain it, then use the OJ and resulting juice for a great gravy. Just add a couple tablespoons of flour in a small jar, add COLD water and shake until well mixed, then get the liquid to a rolling boil right in the roasting pan after removing the loin. Then add the flour mixture stirring all the while with a whisk and then shut off and serve. I do so right out of the roaster buffet style and then carry the plate to the table.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yumm!*

Hey Don:
That method for the roast sounds really good. I'm betting that my kids will love it as well. I didn't think about using the juices for gravy. I use - canned gravy. I know, i know. Aren't you glad you're not one of my kids? OK, so tomorrow, I'll get the oj and garlic. Onions i've got. i don't think the roast is more than 4 lbs. Thanks also, for the method of roasting bones. I do that for my dogs but it was to make everything harder-so that they wouldn't swallow bone shards. I'll let you know how your master chef recipes turn out

have you or anyone else figured out what the heck that pic is that Margaret posted? It's driving me nuts!
Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

It amazes me how THIS thread is always talking about recipes, yet another thread where thoughts of recipes could prove useful, nobody thinks about them at all. 

Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*You are driving my kid nuts!!*

Hi Margaret:
My youngest (just turned 11 a week ago), is something of a genius and can't stand being stumped by puzzles!! You've got him going crazy on your pic!! Actually, I admit, it's driving me nuts too. DON'T YOU DARE GO TO SLEEP WITHOUT LETTING US KNOW WHAT IT IS!! I've still got friends in Regina you know - they can come shovel snow against your your door so you can't get out mwha hahahaha!!beejacon
Vicki


----------



## danalicious

winwintoo said:


> It amazes me how THIS thread is always talking about recipes, yet another thread where thoughts of recipes could prove useful, nobody thinks about them at all.
> 
> Margaret


Nice clue....:lmao:


----------



## winwintoo

Vicki, I thought you'd be the first to get it, you are very interested in recipes!!

Can I go to bed now? 

Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yes, you may*

hahaha!! I am interested in recipes and actually have quite a few of those books. They are seriously, the best. I don't know where many of them are right now but just bought one of the newest ones for my son's girlfriend. She seriously, is a worse cook than I The new CC series had one called, 'three ingredient recipes'. It's perfect for her because she never has real groceries in the house. My son is trying to 'teach her' how to shop!! That was a really good one Margaret and Dana, thanks for trying to 'hint'. I never was good at picking up clues. Yes, you may go to bed now Margaret. See you all tomorrow morning! I wonder what Don thinks of this one!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ai Ya!*

Well, good morning or good nite, depending upon which side of the moon you like. I was ready to finally let my head meet Mr. Pillow and as soon as it hit, i woke up. So, I've been looking at cooking videos and flautists playing 'beat box' while they do Bach. My lovely daughter introduced me to that stream. So, since I was up, I cut off a piece of the loin that's been marinading in Don's suggested recipe. It actually was pretty good. I thought that perhaps I was hungry but nope, that wasn't it. So now, I've watched all the possible videos on CBC, CTV, and Global because Boxee isn't available for G4 macs (arghh), only intels. I'm going to take my eldest kid's intel and use it for this purpose. His intel has a glitch, we don't know exactly what but for whatever reasons, the system runs when plugged in directly to power source bypassing the battery. The system won't recognize the battery but apparently, the battery is ok. Go figure. 

I'm going to take my youngest to the St. Paddy's Day parade today. Hopefully, the cold air will make me tired by tonite and I can actually sleep when I put my head on the pillow!! Anyway, I've put a continental breakfast out and will add to it later when I cook the pork loin. I may add some 1000 yr duck eggs to this - and Kim, I KNOW you've tried these - you are so darn adventurous! Do you think we could get Don to eat one as well??

See you in the....have a great breakfast people!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ok, ok, ok*

First of all, I just watched Lethal Weapon 2 with Joe Pesci. As banal as those movies are, I really like them and I honestly like Joe Pesci so, my title defers to his character in those movies (Leo Getz). Then I thought I'd continue reading so I could lull myself to sleep - and by ERROR, went to Don's circular. Don. those 1st 2 jokes-the literary joke and that of the Council, are still making me shake with laughter!! Why oh why is it that the good 'ol fart jokes still make everyone crack up? OK, now I've got to go find something completely boring to read - how about Hemingway?? Laurence Saunders can do it too with his absorbing descriptions of sandwiches. He spent far too much time describing food in his novels. Do you think he was a secret anorexic/bulimic?

Oh and I forgot, I did put coffee, tea, and a variety of juices on the breakfast table as well. Enjoy!

See you guys tomorrow (today)?
Vicki


----------



## MaxPower

ciaochiao said:


> hi Warren;
> I forgot to ask, how much butter/sugar? I assume you can add raisins or nuts BETWEEN the bread hunks before putting them into the pan to rise? This is great because my youngest HATES raisins but the other two love them so I can do a half/half just like pizza! Speak of which, i'm guessing you can do a 'cheese' bread with this method. Wow, who knew frozen bread dough could be so versatile!
> Vicki


Use the measurements in Kim's post from the link for Alton. for the icing just google cream cheese icing and I think there is a good one from Rachel Ray. Her stuff is always easy.


----------



## MaxPower

ciaochiao said:


> Does anyone know how long I should cook a pork loin roast? I'm not doing anything special to it other than putting some seasoning salt and onions on it. Suggestions from the master chef's here? You guys are going to get me cooking after all. My mom is likely rolling around in heaven thanking all of you!!
> Vicki


A good rule of thumb is to cook pork or chicken until the juices run clear.


----------



## MaxPower

I almost forgot.

Gooood Morning Shangri-La!!


----------



## MaxPower

I took the liberty of making the coffee and tea. For breakfast I think there is some left over pizza from last night. 

Or I can make some bacon, sausage and eggs if you all like.

We had an interesting week with my son. He was complaining of tooth pain so we took him to the dentist and they couldn't see anything but said if after seeing our GP and if they find nothing to come back. The GP found nothing so off to the dentist we go. They "discovered" that it was a cavity under the filling so they wanted to go in and repair the cavity. I took him in on Wednesday and they tried to do the work. Stared with the needles and he was OK with that but when they put the rain coat on him (a rubber thing that goes over the tooth with a contraption that holds the mouth open), he freaked out. As a result they couldn't do the work on him and scheduled him for a GA for the end of the month. We got him home and the pain he was in was unbearable. We called the dentist back and they agreed to see him the next day, this time with the head dentist there (he's really good with kids). After a sleepless night, My wife took him to the appointment and after some further examination he discovered that it is his six year molar coming in (this is his first tooth).

So now he is on antibiotics for the pain and to get rid of the inflammation the tooth is causing.

He is much better now. In hind sight it was probably a good thing that he freaked out in the chair in the first place.


----------



## ciaochiao

*So no cavity?*

Hi Warren:
I'm so sorry to hear your little one was/is in pain. Tooth pain has got to be one of the worse and I'm not sure why. So are you saying there was no cavity? So all the pain is due to the inflammation from the erupting molar? Did they also give him an anti-inflammatory? i suspect that some advil or tylenol will help. how's the inflammation now? Since he's not an infant anymore, you can likely use that ora-jel stuff on him for some temporary relief. Wow, that's a bummer. Is he at school yet? if so, does he get this week off? i assume he's in kindergarten or somewhere around there if his molars are just erupting. i hope he feels 100% really soon. Give him a hug from the Shang and incidentally, good morning to you as well!
Vicki


----------



## MaxPower

He's no worse for wear. The pain is gone and we tried all of the above. The Advil gave him little relief for four hours or so.

Yes he's in JK and has been off for a week and will be off for this week as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and pizza, Warren .............. and your wake up call. It is very sunny and +2C, so we took the doxies out for a run on a local golf course this morning before the snow comes again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I forgot to add my sorrow for your son. Been there, but with an appendix.


----------



## Sonal

Morning all.

Warren--ugh, tooth pain is the worst, but glad it's nothing serious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. Care for some herbal tea .............. your special blend?


----------



## Sonal

Sounds good Marc, but I'll have to take it to go. Heading into work today to do some catch-up with my folks.

On the bright side, I am (I hope) fairly well kitted up for Peru. Hit the outdoor equipment stores yesterday.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I'm a bit late in getting here, but had to do a fair bit of research and writing on an important local issue for mybirdie.ca that I had not planned on this morning. Such is life but it is done and up for our readers.

I have a friend coming over for some cooking lessons today. He is a klutz in the kitchen and always enlists my help when needed. He is off with his wife and another two couples on a ski trip to Fairmont and he wants to take some chili and some meat ball soup. We make it here at my place and he then freezes it in slow cooker bowls and warms it up in his hotel room after a day on the slopes. Both dishes were a huge hit with the crowd last year and he wants to do a repeat today. (I bet he even claims he makes it, although his wife would soon correct him.)

I'll have one eye on the PGA golf while we are cooking, to see if my lefty Phil can win today and finish up just in time to watch the Brier final tonight.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Thanks for the soup Marc, Hit the spot just fine. I slept like a baby last night. Even better now that my wife has ventured back into the bed at night. When I get this sick she grabs the second bedroom. I tend to keep her up with my non stop coughing.
Well I hope you all have a great day, Looks like snow started here about 45min ago and were getting another 5 cm by this afternoon. So I will be gone for the day .
So take care all and enjoy what has been given to us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Sonal. When do you leave for Peru?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. Glad the soup worked.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took the doxies out again for a run on the golf course. The four of them scatter out and then head back towards us. All we have to do is walk about one km up the course and then head back, and they have had about a 5km run. +4C but very windy, especially at this golf course with looks down upon most of St.John's.


----------



## KC4

rgray said:


> An observation about kneading: Have ever you noticed how effective kneading dough is at getting all the guck out from under your fingernails?


Robert: :clap:GROSS!



MaxPower said:


> A simple sticky bun recipe:


Thanks for the reciprocity Warren! How's the little one's tooth doing?



Sitting Bull said:


> Good day all,
> Well I am finally starting to feel better, That bronchitis and flu put me out for quite a while.
> Well catch up time here at the shang. Lots to read.
> Take care.


Guy: Hope you are feeling better by now - If not, let me know and I'll squeeze out some more chickens for you!



Dr.G. said:


> Someone I know just sent this poem, author unknown, to me. Enjoy, mes amis.


Thanks Marc - That is a nice poem - I have another version of it somewhere in my "funny file" if I can find it, I'll post it for all.



winwintoo said:


> It amazes me how THIS thread is always talking about recipes, yet another thread where thoughts of recipes could prove useful, nobody thinks about them at all.


Margaret: My thoughts EXACTLY TOO! I can't seem to lure people over there though - I think part of the problem may be that those Social Group threads are not as user friendly as these ones. 



ciaochiao said:


> I may add some 1000 yr duck eggs to this - and Kim, I KNOW you've tried these - you are so darn adventurous! Do you think we could get Don to eat one as well??


Yes, you are absolutely right - i do like to eat the 1000 yr old duck eggs - with a bit of ginger, please and thanks! And, I'm betting Don would not, could not eat one..not in a car, not in a bar, not anywhere else, near or far!.



Sonal said:


> Sounds good Marc, but I'll have to take it to go. Heading into work today to do some catch-up with my folks.
> 
> On the bright side, I am (I hope) fairly well kitted up for Peru. Hit the outdoor equipment stores yesterday.


Sonal - What, if I may ask, are you planning on doing in Peru? That is someplace that I have ALWAYS wanted to go...



Dr.G. said:


> Took the doxies out again for a run on the golf course. The four of them scatter out and then head back towards us. All we have to do is walk about one km up the course and then head back, and they have had about a 5km run. +4C but very windy, especially at this golf course with looks down upon most of St.John's.


Would you have any video of this? I love to watch Doxies run! Is that 5km in Doxie kms? Because their kms are smaller than human kms I hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I keep forgetting to bring my camera when we go out with the doxies. It is very windy up there and I just want to try and stay warm. However, you may see some of out doxies on YouTube under Harbour Deep. Here is a sample from last summer.
YouTube - Gracie


----------



## winwintoo

Back home after a day at the hockey rink. My granddaughter played very well but the whole team was outmatched so they lost, but Hannah made one fantastic save that should be shown on TSN!!

And to make it even more enjoyable, the snack bar at the rink was selling the best puffed wheat cake I've tasted in years - bonus.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

This was just sent to me by a student. Bon chance figuring it out --

"I found an interesting activity in one of my texts for another class that I wanted to share with everyone. The activity is found in a section discussing perceptual blocks that stop us from thinking creatively. The text says

"As an illustration of a perceptual block, given BSAINXLEATNTEARS, cross out six letters to find a meaningful word." "


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, sorry to hear about the loss, but just think, your granddaughter might be playing for Team Canada in 4-8 years. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> This was just sent to me by a student. Bon chance figuring it out --
> 
> "I found an interesting activity in one of my texts for another class that I wanted to share with everyone. The activity is found in a section discussing perceptual blocks that stop us from thinking creatively. The text says
> 
> "As an illustration of a perceptual block, given BSAINXLEATNTEARS, cross out six letters to find a meaningful word." "



Hahah! Well doesn't that puzzle take the cream pie???
I got it!... but won't ruin it for the rest!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> ... but just think, your granddaughter might be playing for Team Canada in 4-8 years. We shall see.


I would LOVE to see that!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, first one to post the correct answer gets a real Calgary Stampede Chuck Wagon Doxie Pup ............. that could be used in the chuck wagon races or for a corn dog.


----------



## winwintoo

I got the answer too, but I think I've seen the puzzle before. Good one.

Yes I sure hope Hannah keeps up her enthusiasm for hockey. She is very good, but I'm possibly a bit biased.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

First one with the correct answer gets the pup .......................


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> First one with the correct answer gets the pup .......................


Then I won't say what I got.... Sorry, don't much like dogs. Besides my cats would be fairly p!ssed..


----------



## ciaochiao

*my kid and I*

Ok, good nite Dr. G but my son and I want the baby doxie from the chuckwagon gang! We took out 'six letters' and yes Kim, it does take the cream pie or the bread for that matter!!

Has anyone looked at the pic in the 'what am I' thread?
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This was just sent to me by a student.  Bon chance figuring it out --
> 
> "I found an interesting activity in one of my texts for another class that I wanted to share with everyone. The activity is found in a section discussing perceptual blocks that stop us from thinking creatively. The text says
> 
> "As an illustration of a perceptual block, given BSAINXLEATNTEARS, cross out six letters to find a meaningful word." "


I monkeyed around with this one for a while before I came up with the answer.


----------



## SINC

I'm with rg on the cats. Here are the two cats who lived with us for five years before our son got married and took them with him. 










Now our grandson gets to play with them. One day we will get another cat, but never another friggin dog.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Then who...*

Don, if you don't get another dog, then who will 'babysit' you when Ann goes to watch your beautiful grandson? He's for sure, a real cutie. Takes after Ann doesn't he?

Incidentally, Kim did a very nice Dr. Seuss rhyme about you and duck eggs. Have you ever had a '1000 year old' Chinese style duck egg? And no, they're not really 1000 yrs old, they're just put into a mixture that ages them a certain way. I love them but bet Kim we couldn't get you to go near one...

You don't get Dr. G's chuckwagon doxie because I believe Kim was the 1st to get the riddle. I monkeyed around with it as well but my 11 yr old told me my 1st guess was wrong so we spent another 2 minutes on it and finally figured it out.

How did your meatball soup go? You actually make the meatballs then put it into a soup? Do you know how to make porcupine balls? They're a dish I haven't had since I was about 10 yrs of age. My old babysitter used to make them. They're like a cabbage roll without the cabbage. You still haven't posted your fave recipes from the Ukrainian cookbook!
See your mybirdie issue tomorrow. I miss Maxine. Please put more of her in this week-thank you!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, and some pre-St.Patrick's Day breakfast treats await you when you get up to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, saying you got the puzzle correct and actually proving this claim are two different things. I could say I went to the moon, but without proof, it is just a claim. Wait, I do have a picture that was taken of me on the moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute picture of your grandson, Don. He needs a little doxie to play with these days. We have a rare albino doxie for sale. I could let you have him for $37,972.37, shipping included. Sorry, but the pink doxie has already been sold.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. It's been a long weekend with everyone (kids and adults alike) getting sick, and it's still kicking around. The only reason I made it into work today is because I've got meetings that can't be rescheduled. Unfortuantely one those meetings isn't until 9 tonight. Hopefully I'll be able to take tomrrow off, or at least be feeling better.

Marc, one order of chicken soup via the Doxie Express please.


----------



## Sonal

11 years ago, my older cat and I moved in with a dog (and a few other humans) for 4 months.... he's never forgiven me.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Taking off for New Brunswick this afternoon, going to be out there all week. Hopefully a lot of the snow has melted, but I am sure a flake or two will still be left on the ground


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, one order of chicken soup via the Doxie Express please." Coming right up, Sean. We shall keep it coming on a three times daily basis until you are better. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Two of our doxies would love to play with a cat that roams the neighborhood, but she will not let either of them come near her.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc, one order of chicken soup via the Doxie Express please." Coming right up, Sean. We shall keep it coming on a three times daily basis until you are better. Bon chance, mon ami.


Thanks Marc. I guess I shouldn't be greedy, make it a family pack and have the doxies stop by my house on the way to bringing me mine at work. As long as the doxies don't get sidetracked playing with the kids...


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Steve. We shall be here when you return.


----------



## ciaochiao

*OH MY!! Pink puppies!*



overkill said:


> Good morning everyone. Taking off for New Brunswick this afternoon, going to be out there all week. Hopefully a lot of the snow has melted, but I am sure a flake or two will still be left on the ground


Bon Voyage Steve-are you taking your guitar with you? how are your lessons coming along anyway and have a nice time in NB



Dr.G. said:


> Cute picture of your grandson, Don. He needs a little doxie to play with these days. We have a rare albino doxie for sale. I could let you have him for $37,972.37, shipping included. Sorry, but the pink doxie has already been sold.


Dr. G: Pink puppies? I'm going through the DDTs I guess. Was that really one of your pups? That would have been rare. OK, what are you serving for St. Paddy's day breakfast? If it was Robbie Burns day, I'd grab my helpings of haggis and scotch eggs. How's the weather in your parts these days?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, that is an occupational hazzard in terms of doxies and kids. This is why we send each person their own order by a selected doxie. You have Jack, our "gentle giant".


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, the pick "pup" is actually a piglet, which was adopted by a mini smooth doxie. The pic has been going around the internet for about 6 months now. The white one was ours.

Still no answers to my word quiz. So, the winner will now get a his and hers chuck wagon doxie pair, to start your own chuck wagon team for a Calgary Stampede in the near future.


----------



## winwintoo

My grandson got it right is under a minute, so can he claim the prize?


----------



## ciaochiao

*2nd look*

Dr. G!

You made me go back and take a 2nd look at the pink puppy! That pic is so cute! I don't often go looking on the net at images-I'm not sure why, I think it's because I always feel as if I MUST be reading something rather than enjoying myself. Anyway, I love that pic and have just added it, plus the numerous pics of your doxies, to my puppy love album.

And Margaret, your grandson is going to have to do a 'timeshare' with my 11 yr old son for that chuckwagon set of pups - that is such an adorable pic. And tell me, why do you think the young'uns solved the puzzle so quickly? Maybe because their minds aren't as cluttered as ours? Incidentally, beautiful pic of a banana less the 'sixletters'

How's everyone's weather today?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

The judges have ruled a tie between Margaret's grandson, who submitted a picture of a banana, and Vicki, who submitted the actual word. So, I am going to donate four pups as your his/her doxie pup prizes. You two choose which of the males and females you want. Kudos. #4 and #3 are males.


----------



## Dr.G.

I Am Canadian (William Shatner)


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

I'm a little late joining the crew today - I was taxiing the resident teen to the Dentist....
she was chastised by both the hygienist and the Doctor for not brushing her teeth well enough....I just sat and :clap: and ....I've been trying to tell her that for awhile, but of course my credibility is miniscule compared to the experts.

Those 4 puppies are sooo cute - how old are they? About 5 weeks?


----------



## winwintoo

It's going to be hard to pick which two doxies to take 

I don't know why our young relatives are so much smarter than we are Vicki. I just know that I really have to keep on my toes around Mackenzie. He writes and talks like one of Dr. G.'s students - better maybe - and yet he can be such a "child" sometimes.

It will be interesting when some of these kids grow up to see how they turn out.

It's over the hump temperature-wise here. +2 and the sun is shining. 

I'm working hard this week again. I keep thinking I should be finished and then more shows up. I guess I could have worse problems.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, those pups were about 5 or 6 days old. Here is what a 5 week old doxie pup looks like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, doxie pups are like peanuts ................ it is hard to have just one.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, those are NOT my doxie pups. I am against dressing up any breed of dog, even with just a little hat.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, those pups were about 5 or 6 days old. Here is what a 5 week old doxie pup looks like.


How long does it take for them to open their eyes?


----------



## ciaochiao

*The chosen*

Wow!! Ok, ok, we've picked our pups Dr. G. We want #4 and whichever other one Margaret doesn't choose. I actually want them all but we already have two pups so we'll have to settle at only two more. Speaking of more Dr. G, how is Daisy doing? Are the puppies coming soon for real? 

Margaret, I think that our younger generation has been raised in a different type of world. I didn't have access to a universal encyclopedia the way my kids did. I did all my research IN a library, IN the encyclopedias, or later, in the designated section. I didn't learn how to use a computer until I moved to TO for my grad school. I fought using the computer every step of the way. I recall wanting to throw the Apple SEII out the window in favor of my IBM selectric. Now, I am lost without my systems. Proof of the wide-reaching effect of the net came out of the mouth of my youngest yesterday night. He is doing the 'bachelor' thing with me this week as his 21 and 12 yr old sibs are with girlfriend and friends respectively. So, he was watching me 'talk' to you guys in ehmac yesterday. He's RIGHT IN THERE with the 'what am i' thread and loves it but said, 'I thought you guys were supposed to be talking about 'mac' type things but you guys talk about everything with everyone from everywhere!' 

My son is right. And he knows just how much i truly love ehMac from the chuckles and pics I'm always pulling off. He knows you as the cartoon lady, Kim is the goldfish, and Dr. G resembles Einstein. He refers to Smoothfonzo as 'she' and I insist it's a he. I guess that what I'm saying is that opening a new world to our youth is in reality, opening their minds to knowledge. My kids know things i didn't discover until I was in university. I don't know what's going to happen later in life, I guess that so long as there are new things to read/learn, generations will continue learning at a rate more rapid than we. At the same time however, there will come a day when there's nothing left to 'discover' or at least, the rate of discovery will dramatically slow...I don't know when that day will come but I've no doubt that it will arrive. In the interim, choose yer pups Margaret! We've already got dibs on puppy #4.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, between two and three weeks they are opening up their eyes and starting to walk about their pen. Here are some of ours at just short of three weeks.

YouTube - Harbour Deep Dachshie Pups


----------



## ciaochiao

*isn't that...*

Hi Dr. G:
I'm guilty of SOMETIMES putting my pups in costume but something non-invasive like a little coat for winter. I've seen pics of people's dogs dressed up and I don't think the dogs look very comfortable. I purchased a couple of coats this year because our Shih tzu's went thru a pretty intensive hair cut just as the weather was getting cold. I didn't time the grooming very well at all. But we used the coats a couple of times and it didn't seem as if THEY liked them either so they're hanging on the coat racks. I have the same problem with my HUMAN pups not wanting to wear their winter jackets either. 

Isn't that 5 week pic a pic of Jack? He is adorable. I can see why anyone would fall in love with him right away. We have!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Isn't that 5 week pic a pic of Jack?" That is Casey, Jack's nephew. Here is Jack at about 13 weeks of age, along with his sister, Abby, half sister, Daisy (the mother of the two litters), and Rootie (the father of the first litter). Left to right, it is Daisy, Abby, Rootie and Jack.


----------



## winwintoo

We'll take #1 and #3 if that's alright?

It's amazing what effect these virtual doxies have had. During some pretty desperate times, they would come and comfort me and it was almost like actually having them here.

As a child and most of my adult life, I was desperately afraid of dogs - all dogs, big or small and even if the dog was non-threatening, I couldn't stand to touch them. I think a turning point was when I was babysitting grandkids and their dog was trying to eat something like toilet paper or paper towels and I had to reach in there and retrieve the offending material. The dog - a bassett hound - looked so grateful, I just had to hug him.

I've still be leery of most dogs and they tend to give me a wide berth, but yesterday at the hockey game the mother of one of the players had her little Pomeranian with her and it wouldn't sit on her lap, it kept winding itself around my feet and going to sleep. Amazing.

Back to work, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

OK. So, 1 & 3 and 2 & 4. Perfect. This means you each get a gentle and a vicious doxie. Kudos to you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the people who are sending me PMs re the puzzle -- The word was banana. The directions tell you to cross out "six letters" not 6 letters.. i.e., you have to cross out the two words "six" and "letters". It's a neat activity because most people would read the directions and assume they have to get rid of 6 letters rather then doing exactly what the directions say. It really shows you an example of a perceptual block that stops people from figuring out the answer.

To be honest, I think that it would have been more accurate to have been asked to cross out six AND letters, but then, it would not have been as "fun".


----------



## SINC

Technically Marc, I think there is no difference whatever in using the term "six" or "6" in terms of the instructions.

The Canadian Press style book has taught journalists for years that the proper way to write numbers is to use the words for single numbers, ie: one, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight and nine. Once the numbers become double digits as in 10, the proper method of writing is to use the double digits from 10 upward as digits.

I see the difference in the use of numbers as not having any effect on the instructions, rather the key to the explicit instructions is the entire phrase, "cross out six letters". The use of six (or 6, while not accepted writing style) in that case is irrelevant to my way of thinking.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Technically Marc, I think there is no difference whatever in using the term "six" or "6" in terms of the instructions.
> 
> The Canadian Press style book has taught journalists for years that the proper way to write numbers is to use the words for single numbers, ie: one, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight and nine. Once the numbers become double digits as in 10, the proper method of writing is to use the double digits from 10 upward as digits.
> 
> I see the difference in the use of numbers as not having any effect on the instructions, rather the key to the explicit instructions is the entire phrase, "cross out six letters". The use of six (or 6, while not accepted writing style) in that case is irrelevant to my way of thinking.


I agree. The APA (American Psychological Association, _de facto_ standard although various learned journals differ) style manual for publication defines the same rules for numbers. The use of numerals or words does not discriminate the meaning. Fact is seven distinct letters (multiple instances for some) were involved. The instructions were deliberately ambiguous which is, of course, what made it a puzzle.


----------



## Dreambird

Marc... another "spin" on it... my own I suppose. You CAN cross out 6 letters

L,E,T,T,E&R and be left with SIX BANANAS although that is not one word...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Two more bits & kibbles*

Hi All:

And for those of you in the realm of medical/technical science, Nature, JAMA, and J Imm also prescribe to the numbers formats described by Don and rg. I have forced my kids to 'write' out numbers when telling a story until it hits the three digits. I figure that they'll be so damn happy to escape writing anything in the double digits that they'll be grateful for what their teachers/profs dictate. So shhhhh, don't tell them about the double digit thing yet. 

Ah, for the Kibbles: We're soooo excited about our little chuckwagon pups! And incidentally, I can absolutely see the 'ferocity' in #4. I think we'll name them 'Stamp' and Pede. Or we'll name them Dr. G and Sinc. We haven't decided yet.

As for being detached from dogs, I can completely understand your thoughts Margaret as I was literally 'attacked' by a shepherd when I was about 5. I'm still not a fan of any dog bigger than a chow chow. But my parents adopted a 'brother' for my 12th birthday who was a little pekingese and I've been hooked on little dogs since. I've got HUGE soft spot for what I call 'flatty faced puppies'. I have the same weakness for 'flatty faced kitties' such as the persians and Himalayan cats. they look so damn pissed off all the time it's adorable. Then recently, I've had occasion to 'play with' Dr. G's wire-haired doxies and they are so cute! Aren't we lucky Margaret? We get our own set of doxies. We were wondering however, what does Dr. G feed his babies?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies have been shipped by Doxie Express ........ naturally.

"We were wondering however, what does Dr. G feed his babies?" Since they are no longer going to be breast-fed, they should be given some goat's milk mixed with badger blood, raw liver, sirloin steak, veal, and carrots.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Are you pulling my leg?*

Hi Everyone:

I'm thinking about scanning a favorite card game my kids and I used to play, well, it's not a card game but it was a group of 'flash cards' that had pics on it which translated into common north american sayings. I think that the Shang gang would LOVE them. The level of intellect plus kindness I've experienced here is second to no other. 

But here's the question: Dr. G, are you serious about the badger blood? I know this sounds goofy but LONG time ago I was told that theatre popcorn had squirrel fat used as the oil. I thought my buddy was kidding me until I wrote in (by hand, so you know how long ago that was) to Famous Players and asked. Their response was that 'YES, theatres used squirrel oil to pop their corn.' I didn't purchase popcorn for quite a while until I found out that they only used vegetable oil. So....when you say badger blood, I'm asking if you're serious or pulling my leg. The rest of it sounds good - do you make your own food for the doxies or feed them a dry food that is composed of the ingredients listed? And DON, no smart cracks from you or I'll send you a dozen 1000 yr old Chinese duck eggs and get Ann to film you as you open the 1st one....
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, in German, Dachshund means "badger dog". This is what they were originally bred for in Europe. So, when they were brought over to North America, we carried on the tradition.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, our supplier of badger blood (there are no badgers in St.John's) is Billy Bob's Badger Emporium, located on The Banks of the Bayou, in Baton Rouge, LA. Tell them Dr.G. sent you and you get a 10% discount.


----------



## KC4

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, our supplier of badger blood (there are no badgers in St.John's) is Billy Bob's Badger Emporium, located on The Banks of the Bayou, in Baton Rouge, LA. Tell them Dr.G. sent you and you get a 10% discount.


----------



## Dr.G.

Laugh if you will, Kim, but they love the one part badger blood mixed in with the seven parts goat's milk. As they get older, we increase the blood and decrease the milk ratio.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I think that...*



KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


I think that Kim thought you were teasing me Dr. G. If it wasn't for the squirrel oil in my popcorn, I would have thought you were also pulling my leg. I think that your doxies are certainly healthy and if you felt that was what they should have to carry on the purity in the line, then that's completely understandable. Odd as it sounds, my 1st peke didn't eat ANY fruits or veg EXCEPT persimmons. I later found out that persimmons were a delicacy enjoyed only by the Emperor(s) and his royal family. My mom used to matter-of-fact claim that our pup was only 'showing his heritage'. My mom was a researcher-doctor who was pretty big on the genetic components of living organisms. But I think Kim honestly thought you were kidding me. But coincidentally, you mentioned Baton Rouge and earlier today, I was on the net looking for creole/cajun recipes. Hmm, wonder if there's anything to that notion of 'electrical waves' being given off by people. I've never put much stock in that theory although I would have to agree that frequencies exist in every molecule on this earth and we're certainly made up of some very definite molecules!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, creole/cajun recipes use foods that doxies love ............ but should not eat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. How did your oil situation turn out? Paix.


----------



## SINC

Just finished our evening meal and am ready to settle in for a night of mindless tube watching. Nothing complicated, just some fluff will do. Ahhhh, yes.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yum, we'll get along!*

Nitey nite Dr. G and we're wide awake here waiting for our little chuckwagon doxies to be delivered via Doxie Express. I'm so excited that the Doxies love creole/cajun ingredients - but shouldn't eat them because neither should I. But MAYBE, the doxies and I will SNEAK INTO the kitchen late, late, late at nite and grab a snack, then we'll all have tummy aches the next day but for the one time in a decade, it'll be decadence well deserved!! Also odd is the fact that you mention Goat's milk because I was lactose sensitive as a baby and all I could tolerate was goat's milk. Maybe I'm a reborn doxie/peke?? The thing is that I have the flat face of the peke but the longer body (well, for a Chinese person of southern origin) of a doxie. My coat is very much like your wire-haired doxies, not soft and knotty like the peke. I LOVE bones and have been known to lay down everywhere in the house, for a nap. I'm an insomniac so when I drop, I really drop. Class used to be my favorite place to nap (you would have disapproved Dr. G). My profs made a regular thing out of questioning me RIGHT in the middle of my nap. Embarrassing, but only to an extent. Their lectures were pretty dry! Anyway, i'm waiting for Kim to show up because there are a few guesses she hasn't yet answered in the 'other' decent thread in ehMac! 
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*i gots to know!*



SINC said:


> Just finished our evening meal and am ready to settle in for a night of mindless tube watching. Nothing complicated, just some fluff will do. Ahhhh, yes.


Ok, you've got me wondering now, what does Don watch, aside from golf and curling, for mindless fluff? Do you watch Corner Gas? Do you watch House? Please, put me out of my misery and let me know: what does a 'Don' watch for drivel?
Vicki


----------



## SINC

That's easy. Corner Gas. And Two And A Half Men.

Don't believe I'm a Corner Gas fan, eh?

Check this out:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Omg!!*

Don:
Why would I ask if you're a Corner Gas fan if I didn't suspect you of this dirty deed?? Ha!! I knew it. You are now elevated to a level of intellect that has in the past, only been held by my now, 11 year old kid. He LOVES Corner Gas and for whatever reasons, I simply cannot find the same humor 'BUTT', Brent was a schoolmate of mine in Regina. In fact, I still see him volleying smart cracks with the Central '76 'group' that recently (5 yrs ago?) held their reunion. I saw him on Steven and Chris (CBC filmed here in TO) and he did the cooking segment. He was funny. i did a fundraiser with Eric Peterson a few years ago when he was brought in for the Dudley George defense fundraiser. He and Tantoo Cardinal were very real people. Have you ever met Colm Feore? I praise him for his recent film Good Cop, Bon Cop and his 32 films about Glenn Gould, who was one of my heroes - strange person but genius - and all genius-like people are pretty strange. That's why I'm so darn normal!!

But I've got to say, I knew you'd be a CG fan. My 11 year old loves you! I suspect that you like 'House' because he is portrayed as an incredibly acerbic genius. I think that Hugh Laurie is an amazing actor. He does the Americana so well that I never, ever would have thought his birthplace as anywhere but yankee USA. As for 2.5 Men, I've just started watching it this year and am not as taken by this as his other foray into TV - Westwing I believe. i've just begun to appreciate the 'nerd' humor of 'Big Bang Theory' because that's what my entire life consisted of: university educations and friends who could easily parachute in and take any role in Big Bang. Eccentric, yes, amusing: ABSOLUTELY! What other comedies do you watch? I read your comments re: Suzuki and for the 1st time in a LONG time, I actually disagree with you about Suzuki in general. I'm not sure about his current activities but Suzuki was the 'Asian' I grew up watching: the one WHO SUCKED ME INTO DOING MEDICAL GENETICS. He made science so interesting at that time and as a fellow Asian, i felt that he was something to aspire to. I've met him a couple of times and he's not very talkative if not 'on'. I must maintain however, that regardless as to how 'corrupt' his current behavior may be, he did initiate an entire generation (people now in their 30's-50's) to become aware of something little understood at the time: the environment. OK, I'm not an environmentalist so I can't go on and on about 'footprints' etc. At this time, it's still MORE EXPENSIVE to recycle certain materials than it is to just get rid of them. My acquaintances are appalled at my attitude but I do the small stuff-so my kids don't yell at me too. I think I'm just going to take my dogs and go buy an island somewhere. But it MUST have internet and a line in for an Apple store. Suggestions?
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Lacey*



SINC said:


> That's easy. Corner Gas. And Two And A Half Men.
> 
> Don't believe I'm a Corner Gas fan, eh?
> 
> Check this out:


I forgot to say, you look like you could be the director there! Also, isn't Gabrielle Millar a beauty?? Now that's what i'm hoping my sons marry: beauty and wit. Keep me laughing in my oldER age!
Vicki


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> Hmm, wonder if there's anything to that notion of 'electrical waves' being given off by people. I've never put much stock in that theory


Theory? Evidence in there in EEG, EKG - we can record signals at the skin relating to internal processes and this is done with fairly crude electrodes. The EKG is fairly simple and biological event related. The EEG is perhaps more subtle but is event and mental state related although our ability to interpret is not very sophisticated.


----------



## bhil

Well, a meeting that could(should) have been over in about 10 minutes has now been going on for 1.5 hours, and doesn't look like it has any intention of ending soon. I might not mind as much if I wasn't sick and already tired from not sleeping well last night 

Hope everyone else is having a good evening.


----------



## KC4

Hang in there Sean...hopefully it will wrap up soon!


----------



## ciaochiao

*That's not exactly what i meant but...*



rgray said:


> Theory? Evidence in there in EEG, EKG - we can record signals at the skin relating to internal processes and this is done with fairly crude electrodes. The EKG is fairly simple and biological event related. The EEG is perhaps more subtle but is event and mental state related although our ability to interpret is not very sophisticated.


yes, i know of the tests you speak of: had to run them during my last degree sought but that's not exactly of what I speak. I'm sure you've heard of the 'overhyped' book, 'The Secret'. I can't stand the few pages I've tried reading and hated the video more. Since that time, there are people who claim they can 're-arrange' your electrical signals using a general satellite system. And since we, in the field of medical research, know virtually nothing about the human brain, and i say this with certitude, how the hell do we know what the electrical output picked up by EEG/KG's are really saying? All we know is the 'norm'. And anyone who's been in the research field long enough knows that there really is no 'norm'. One of my former professors, Dr. Lap Chee Tsui (who was literally ripped from U of T to my chagrin), was lecturing about consensus sequences. He stopped about 5 seconds after showing the sequence and asked us, 'You know why they call it a consensus sequence don't you? Because the consensus is that no one can agree where it starts.' We laughed but he's right. Furthermore, with individual labs fighting for pole position in the world of Journals, findings aren't shared when necessary at times creating legal battles between labs and even supervisors and grad students. I put virtually zero stock into anything from the research community, period. I have seen and know far too much as to the falsification of data. Ergo, my comment regarding any supposed human frequency adjustments stands. Until we have systems that can actually dissect and monitor the human response in a LIVE, AWAKE, NON-EXPERIMENTAL human system (set of systems that are reproducible), I will read findings with interest but remain dubious. Point in case: the Human Genome project. how many billions of $$ and how many thousands of people/labs working on this? What do we know? Nada. We barely understand the 4 gene system of the drosophila never mind humans. As i read the news i wonder what type of 'frequency' Joseph Fritzl, Greyhound Li, Bernardo, Olsen, or Picton would give off? I have an idea however, as to how we could find out, but you'd likely never speak to me again. So with that, I turn to....how's the thesis coming?

Sean: hopefully the people at the meeting will tire from hearing themselves talk and let you go to sleep! As Kim says, hang in there. We're here, you can always log in an go see the 'What am i' thread for amusement. Hope you feel better soon. Loss of sleep absolutely sucks the biggest one. I'd rather go without food for a few days. have you seen Dr. G's 'Chuckwagon Doxie' pups? Margaret and I both 'won' a set of our own!!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Whoa! It's way past my bedtime and mybirdie.ca is now updated for St. Patty's Day. Night all and . . .


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ai Ya!*



SINC said:


> Whoa! It's way past my bedtime and mybirdie.ca is now updated for St. Patty's Day. Night all and . . .


Oich, time to bring out me jameson's and pour a wee one for the leprechaun and me! happy St. Paddy's to you as well!! Ah, Jameson's and mybirdie. What better way to end my nite?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have our regular tea and coffee made, along with a real Irish St.Patrick's Day breakfast. I am having some Irish oatmeal as we speak. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Top O' the Mornin' to ye all in the Shang!

I 'ave turned Irish fer the day, as is me custom.

I see (and will 'ave) your Irish Oatmeal Marc. and will add to this morning's fare: Green eggs n' ham, green onion (and orange cheese) omelets, honey dew melon, kiwi, and green grapes. Beverages are green tea and avocado chocolate smoothies. 

Make sure ye are wearing the green today to capture the luck of the Irish!

Funny story - Years ago when the resident teen was little, her older brother (now 31) had her going for days trying to catch leprechauns, including leaving (chuckle) potatoes around the house as bait. Unfortunately, although many were "heard" and seen in mere glimpses, she never caught one. In hindsight, perhaps whiskey would have been a better bait.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to the wearin' o' the green day. Oatmeal, eh? I'll have a bowl with brown sugar and milk please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Will have to make up a fresh batch of oatmeal with this being the treat of the day. Add a bit of Bailey's to it and it have a smooth consistency and makes you smile throughout the day.


----------



## SINC

Now there's a concept I had never even considered. Bailey's on my oatmeal. By jove, I think you're on to something! I gotta file that one in my camping recipes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I like a bit of milk on my oatmeal, especially if it is real oatmeal, which is prone to some lumps. The Bailey's helps the consistency ............. and the smiling.


----------



## bhil

Top o' the mornin to ya!

My meeting last night finally wrapped up just after 11. Had it been one of those meetings where all that was being done was endless chatter, it would have been nice because I could have spent some time surfing around ehMac. However, work was being done and I was the one testing the changes everyone else on the call were supposed to be making, and they weren't quite figuring it out. 75% was done in the first 10 minutes of the meeting, the last 25% wasn't finished in the next two hours.

Happpy St. Patty's Day everyone, this calls for an authenitc old Irish toast:
A toast to your coffin. May it be made from 100 year oak, from the trees I will plant tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy St. Patrick's Day to you as well, Sean. We ran out of oatmeal, but we have plenty of Bailey's left over.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 32 years ago today when I first set foot on the shores of NL to come for my interview at Memorial. Still here after all these years.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Top o' the mornin to ya!
> 
> My meeting last night finally wrapped up just after 11. Had it been one of those meetings where all that was being done was endless chatter, it would have been nice because I could have spent some time surfing around ehMac. However, work was being done and I was the one testing the changes everyone else on the call were supposed to be making, and they weren't quite figuring it out. 75% was done in the first 10 minutes of the meeting, the last 25% wasn't finished in the next two hours.
> 
> Happpy St. Patty's Day everyone, this calls for an authenitc old Irish toast:
> A toast to your coffin. May it be made from 100 year oak, from the trees I will plant tomorrow.


Ah, the old Pareto Principle proves itself again!

Good morning all, I'm hard at work but coffee would go good about now.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. One strong coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Day to you all... 

Ran out of oatmeal... hmmppfff! Some of us don't get up in the middle of the night... 

But you have Bailey's, so a nice strong coffee with a dose of that in it please and I'll settle for instant oatmeal... 

I do have green in my clothing...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Luck 'o the Irish!*

Good day to all:

Happy St. Paddy's! I'm wayyyy into the celebrations: Jameson's is my poison and I started celebrating since....uh, I never stopped since last St. P's day :lmao: Me daughter is trying to taunt me by playing 'O'er the Sea to Skye' on her trumpet. Oops, now she's switched to La Bamba. Oh well, at least she's practicing.

BAILEY'S ON OATMEAL??? That is THE most ingenious concoction I've ever heard! I am so impressed Dr. G. You constantly come up with sprigs of genius when no one is looking! AND, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!! We, in Canada and ehMac certainly won out when you stepped foot on the shores of NL. We're very lucky that the brain drain didn't pull you back to the states or other institutes of higher learning. So welcome home all over again Dr. G!

Speaking of Dr. G, the Doxie express arrived very early this morning and I suspect they were helped by the same leprechauns that Kim's son 'employed' to tease his little sib. I am now the proud owner of my own little Chuckwagon Doxie pups! The gentle pup is very 'Jack'. That ferocious one though, he's already attacked my toe!! I'm sending away for the Badger Blood and sent the sons out to get the goat's milk. Whose liver do I use Dr. G? Veal, beef, of pork? Chicken, duck, or?? They are wonderful. I suspect Margaret's will arrive very soon as well but she's farther west so I got mine first. Thanks Dr. G. What a lucky day!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, it is almost 4PM, but I could still whip you up a batch of breakfast oatmeal.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm sending away for the Badger Blood and sent the sons out to get the goat's milk. Whose liver do I use Dr. G? Veal, beef, of pork? Chicken, duck, or??" Badger's blood and wolverine liver. Great combo for growing doxie pups.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Same place?*

Ok, wolverine liver. Since I assume that means the real thing and not Hugh Jackman's current persona, should I order the liver from the same place I get the blood? is there no place in Canada that sells badger blood? We've got them here...I don't recall exactly where but they are around. As for wolverines, I didn't study those. I don't suppose the doxies would go for raccoon blood would they? We've got an 'issue' with raccoons and skunks and currently, coyotes who eat small dogs - I'm not kidding. All of these things are in my area which is west central Toronto (aka High Park/Bloor West). But I do want nothing but the best for my new 'kids' so if it must be wolverine then that, it shall be!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

BC banned the sale of Badger Blood, so I go to a dealer in LA. "Raccoon blood"??? Have you ever seen a doxie climb a tree??? They are digging dogs, thus, they need the things that burrow in the ground, like badgers and wolverines.


----------



## ciaochiao

*A new trait*

Ha ha ha!!! No, I've never seen any dog climb a tree but the thought of it makes me laugh. Perhaps we could 'breed' a new trait into the pups with the raccoon blood. Why did BC ban the sale of badger blood? I know that some places in the south do use raccoons in recipes but have never eaten any. And being Chinese, we tend to try almost everything as witnessed in China's many eateries. There are things I have seen that have left me speechless as to what things Asians will eat. The strangest being the black bean fried beetles, which I also have never tried. What about snakes? Do you think my little doxies would like snakes? Gophers/prairie dogs? But since these two are special from your 'Den of Doxies', I'll stick to your menu. Are you serious about the wolverine liver? Speaking of which, do your buyers continue the tradition you and your wife have maintained? Also, how are your bridge lessons coming along? 
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies were bred in Europe to hunt badgers and wolverines. Thus, this is the primary source of food for them. For some reason, goat's milk closely resembles the milk of their mother.


----------



## Dreambird

It's OK Marc, no worries... 

It was only noon when I posted here... dangers of living in a country so big it covers 6? 7? time zones...

The coffee with the Baileys in it was great though, thank you.

I'm thinking maybe what I should do since I go to bed just a couple of hours before you get up... I may start dropping into the Doxie Den for a snack and night cap!


----------



## Dr.G.

"It was only noon when I posted here... dangers of living in a country so big it covers 6? 7? time zones..." Diane, my wife is from Calgary, and when we called each other before she came here to live, we had to factor in the 3 1/2 hour time difference. So, Canada has Pacific, Mountain, Central, Eastern, Atlantic and Newfoundland Time Zones, which comprises 5 1/2 time zones.

Have a free drink this evening at The Hair of the Doxie Den. Enjoy.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Equity*

Time zones. Interesting concept involving man's attempt to control the world. I lived in Saskatchewan for a large part of my life and loved the fact that we NEVER altered the time. In Vancouver, Calgary, and Toronto, we are constantly changing our clocks. I dread the changing as it honestly messes up the internal clock I already ignore!! I really feel for you Dr. G, as my ex lived in Toronto while I was still in Regina and that 3 hr difference really messed up our sleep. I didn't realize that you knew your wife when she was still in Calgary! That's really interesting. I assumed you had met her in NL when you stepped upon her shores a few decades ago. Could I be so nosy as to ask how you both met?


----------



## Dreambird

> Have a free drink this evening at The Hair of the Doxie Den. Enjoy


Thank you, most kind... I shall come and enjoy a glass of my favourite white wine around midnight my time...  Fidget should be safely asleep by then so I'll just play with the Doxies and maybe cuddle with one or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, it's a long story how my wife and I met. Needless to say, we have been happily married for 13 1/2 years ............ albeit with the normal ups and downs of marriage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, we have some chilled Italian, US, Canadian, German and Chilean white wines here at The Doxie Den. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight -- A few clouds. Wind northwest 20 km/h gusting to 40 becoming light this evening. Low minus 13.

Tonight -- A few clouds. Increasing cloudiness overnight then 40 percent chance of light snow. Low minus 16.

St. John's and Edmonton's forecast. Not much difference.

Then, there is Saskatoon and Regina. Tonight -- Clear. Low minus 23. Tonight -- A few clouds. Low minus 20.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I love a tale*

Hi Dr. G;

I'll have some of the fine whites you are sporting and would be more than happy to listen to the story. Congratulations on your 13.5 year work of art - which is really what marriage is all about isn't it? My own stories aren't very interesting and obviously, I did NOT weather the ups and downs with equality. I am however, very, very happy being single: period. I don't like the financial burdens of a one person, three kid home but I wouldn't trade places with my current life for my former in any lifetime. I love hearing about people who actually are still together and in love after so many years. I marvel at those who still hold hands after 25 years of marriage. A good demonstration to this is what I'm guessing Don has with Ann. She looks happy and he's definitely a happy guy. No one could be that cantankerous without being totally blessed in his personal life. It gives him the freedom to be acerbic - at least that's my philosophy. If you ever feel like telling me the story, please do. I collect stories and write using them as my base. As they say, write what you know and it's always the best. I'm going to read the news article about Natasha Richardson right now. I'm so sorry that she was injured in Quebec. i hope she can actually recover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Vicki. Yes, have some white wine, on the house, at The Doxie Den.


----------



## KC4

*Ooooh noooo!*

Bad news came home with the resident teen. Her relatively new 8GB iPod Touch (that she paid for herself) went "missing" over lunch hour today. 

Only a few months back, there was a "rash" of iPod thefts at her school over the course of 8 days. On the 8th day an entire gym class had their packs ransacked while they were outside and all iPods were MIA shortly after. The entire school, faculty, staff, students and parents were all in an uproar. 

Less than a week later (and still amidst the ongoing uproar), one of the Resident Teen's classmates was caught trying to sell one of her friends a "barely used" iPod for $20....an iPod that even had a name on it. The name of one of the theft victims. So, OK, it may be a private school and all, but this demonstrates that not all the kids that attend private school are intelligent, not at least "street" intelligent. This 8th grade student had stolen 18 iPods and then tried to sell them back into the very environment they were stolen from. (Maybe he thought he had a sure market - these people needed new iPods, right?:lmao

Anyways - the thief was expelled without refund of tuition. So, if there is more thievery going on - it's a new culprit. :-(


----------



## ciaochiao

*That's terrible*

Aw Kim, I'm so sorry for your kid and you as well. It's terrible when personal belongings are stolen from kids by kids at school. If it's a private school, then the parents obviously have the funds to purchase the item if it's something the parents will approve of. Unfortunately, there are several reasons for the theft: 1) the kid is on drugs and needs money to buy 2) the kid's parents won't spring for some type of electronic thing and the kid is trying to raise the funds no matter what. 3) the kid is envious of what the classmates have and is someone who is 'liked' by the general pop otherwise, the student would be noticed hanging about. Where did your resident teen leave the touch? I assumed that your kid had a school break the way mine have right now. This issue needs to be dealt with by the school and your School Advisory Council - pta, whatever you guys call it there. Because you're correct, if it's not the original thief, then it's a new one who is possibly a friend of the original thief. I hope there is some luck in trying to recover the iPod. This is why I don't usually allow my kids to take anything of value to school but they manage to sneak it out anyway. When have most of the thefts taken place?
Vicki


----------



## medic03

Happy St Patty's day everyone! Don, have you started into the green beers at the local yet. All this talk of oatmeal with Baileys on it, I think I am going to put some oatmeal on to soak and try that tomorrow. 
I just checked my mail (real mail not the email kind) and low and behold I have been advised to show up for jury duty in April. I am so busy in April with contracts for work that I am going to see if they will let me postpone it until June - not sure I am going to have too much luck at it but it is worth the try. This is the first time that I have ever been called for jury duty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. Sounds as if you could use some of our herbal tea. Sorry, can't help with your jury duty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> Happy St Patty's day everyone! Don, have you started into the green beers at the local yet. All this talk of oatmeal with Baileys on it, I think I am going to put some oatmeal on to soak and try that tomorrow.
> I just checked my mail (real mail not the email kind) and low and behold I have been advised to show up for jury duty in April. I am so busy in April with contracts for work that I am going to see if they will let me postpone it until June - not sure I am going to have too much luck at it but it is worth the try. This is the first time that I have ever been called for jury duty.


Wear your "I'm out of estrogen and I have a gun" t-shirt, that should do it 

Or, you could walk in carrying a couple of hard-cover editions of books by John Grisham; wear your iPod headphones and say "Huh" if it looks like someone is trying to talk to you and then shout if they keep it up. Gargle with cheap rye whiskey and stumble - that should get you out of it too.

When my sister and her husband moved to California, they made the mistake of registering to vote and every year in late June, they would both be called for jury duty. They did sit on a few juries and heard some interesting cases, but according to my late sister, "not interesting enough"

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Priceless*

nite, nite Dr. G. Hope you and the den o doxies have sweet dreams. See you in the morning.

Margaret, those are hilarious suggestions. I've never seen those methods of modification before! I love the ones about gargling with whisky and stumbling. I also like the Grisham reference. Very, very funny lady you are!
Vicki


----------



## rgray

What is it they say about court? Something like: court is the place where your fate is decided by twelve people too stupid to get out of jury duty...


----------



## SINC

Yikes, Telus was down for four hours tonight and I just got back online. Treena, I have been called twice and both times noted my heart attacks and doctor's order to reduce stress. Excused both times. Busy at work won't fly, nor will an offer to serve "later". 90% of those called here never even make it into the court room. They select from the very first to go in most times and send the balance home, so keep your fingers crossed you are not called in early from the waiting area. Failing that, see Margaret's post.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Moving film*

Good very, very late evening/morning all:
I took a break from having my ehMac education to join my family in watching a movie. My two sons - 21&11, have already watched it. My 12 yr old is reading the book and has already watched the movie but agreed to watch it with me again. The movie was, 'The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas'. I anticipated the ending thanks to the rather large mouths of my children but was nonetheless, simply shocked. If you haven't watched it, please do. It's not that long (5413 seconds which is 1.5 hrs and 13s). It's not just applicable in the movie but rather, the entire human condition may be illustrated by this movie. Just to drive a point home, the issue of our environment has surfaced as a point of contention over the past weeks/days. The environment's injuries are due to our societal ignorance to the cause and effect. Unfortunately, people like Al Gore get their 15 min of fame - more than he'd ever have received as a fail-to-get elected politician. That turned the issue into something else altogether. But if we strip down the issue, it's really about human nature and their flagrant disregard for just about everything. I read, with respect, what Don has done to 'reduce' his carbon footprint. That is really what we need to be learning at this point, not merely pontificating. Anyway, for those of you who don't mind actually WATCHING a movie, please do take the time for this. I'm guilty of usually just wanting to watch 'entertainment' but this movie, as was 'Raise the Red Lantern' mesmerizing. And it takes quite a bit to mesmerize my ADA/D mind. Kidding, I don't THINK i have ADD but sometimes, i have to rethink that assessment! Good nite all. Hope everyone's doing well. Dr. G, you should watch this movie, really.
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Dog is snoring in his bed under the table, so I shall bring my MBP to the Doxie Den to finish up a little work while relaxing with a nice glass of Italian Pinot Grigio...

Ah... thank you, Marc... 

Have a good night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our famous "Over the Hump Day" breakfast is now being served, along with freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I got off to a good start today with mybirdie.ca and I can now do as I wish for the better part of today. First I'll just grab something from the OTH buffet though.


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> Time zones. Interesting concept involving man's attempt to control the world. I lived in Saskatchewan for a large part of my life and loved the fact that we NEVER altered the time. In Vancouver, Calgary, and Toronto, we are constantly changing our clocks. I dread the changing as it honestly messes up the internal clock I already ignore!! I really feel for you Dr. G, as my ex lived in Toronto while I was still in Regina and that 3 hr difference really messed up our sleep. I didn't realize that you knew your wife when she was still in Calgary! That's really interesting. I assumed you had met her in NL when you stepped upon her shores a few decades ago. Could I be so nosy as to ask how you both met?


People still bring up wanting to start implementing daylight savings time in Saskatchewan, and so far, those of us who are reasonable are still able to shout them down. I wish the rest of the world would get their act together and drop the time shift and end the debate. It's always a nightmare trying to schedule things with our international clients when the time change happens as they never seem to grasp the lack of change.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang Gang! How is everybody doing this morning?

Thanks for the breakfast and coffee Marc - hits the spot. All this talk about New "Yaork" yesterday made me wonder if you were still sporting a New Yorker's accent? You don't seem to type with one!

When we first moved to Texas, people could tell in minutes that we were Canadians or at least "foreigners"...I found that so amazing because I never identified with an accent before. The now teen quickly lost her Canadian accent soon followed by my husband. I somehow maintained most of mine and could still in the last year we were there, be picked off as a "foreigner" when I spoke.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. I got an interesting email from an old friend offering me a job. He's definitely got my curiosity piqued, so I'm going back to him to see what he has to offer. If things are as good as he makes them sound, I might be on a new career path.


----------



## bhil

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang Gang! How is everybody doing this morning?
> 
> Thanks for the breakfast and coffee Marc - hits the spot. All this talk about New "Yaork" yesterday made me wonder if you were still sporting a New Yorker's accent? You don't seem to type with one!
> 
> When we first moved to Texas, people could tell in minutes that we were Canadians or at least "foreigners"...I found that so amazing because I never identified with an accent before. The now teen quickly lost her Canadian accent soon followed by my husband. I somehow maintained most of mine and could still in the last year we were there, be picked off as a "foreigner" when I spoke.


I never imagined I had an accent either until I started making trips down into the states with work. Apparently I have a really strong Canadian accent.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Morning everyone. I got an interesting email from an old friend offering me a job. He's definitely got my curiosity piqued, so I'm going back to him to see what he has to offer. If things are as good as he makes them sound, I might be on a new career path.


Careful, big boy. Did you watch House this week - no of course not, you were on the phone for that meeting.

Before you get too into it with your "friend" you need to get filled in with the House episode. 

Margaret


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Careful, big boy. Did you watch House this week - no of course not, you were on the phone for that meeting.
> 
> Before you get too into it with your "friend" you need to get filled in with the House episode.
> 
> Margaret


House is one of my favorite TV shows ---- yes, and I also thought of this week's episode when I read Sean's post ....
basically, "beware of friends bearing jobs".....
But I do hope that the "new career path" is a good one for you!


----------



## medic03

I know the 'busy at work' excuse is not likely to fly. We are working on a new contract and I am the only one qualified so we may lose it if I can't work - I am hoping this qualifies as undue hardship They don't give you very much time to rearrange things though - by the time I send the letter and they respond it will almost be too late. 
Oh well, I just put on my oatmeal - I'll crack out the Bailey's with it. Hope everyone has a nice day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Seems like everyone was hungry and full of news. That is good to know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, Sean. It was 32 years ago today that I was offered my position here at Memorial University. Since then, I have taught over 8200 students, more than any other prof in the history of Memorial. Don't think I shall make it to 10,000 students before I retire. We shall see.


----------



## danalicious

Morning all! I haven't been around much - we are having sleep issues with our youngest - but I just wanted to pop in and say hi.


----------



## SINC

I've recently installed a new tracking program on mybirdie. Interesting to see where my readers are. I got one from Poland yesterday. Today so far has the US, China and Japan on board:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. How about some lunch at The Cafe Chez Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it does not have us here in St.John's viewing your site? There are three people that I know of who view your site ................ all in hopes of seeing pics of the doxie they own being sent out to all the world.


----------



## SINC

Marc, that is odd. I went back and looked for today and yesterday and there is no viewer from NL listed, even in the detailed reports. Perhaps let me know when you next visit and I will see if it shows up. Maybe there's a glitch in the software, or maybe no one from NL visited in the hour previous which is the time frame for the snapshot I took.


----------



## SINC

Ran across this guy this morning while surfing. Just in case anyone cares about him, I'll post his picture.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Part of the team!*

Don, I think that may be one of the members of the Doxie Express!! What is he doing all the way out there???

Incidentally, did anyone read my post about the movie I watched last night? I was interested to know what anyone thought about it who may have either read the book or watched the film. 

That's a pretty cool tracking program Don. Is it an actual app or a company that provides the service or...?

Thanks for keeping the coffee warm Dr. G. I'm going to wait for lunch.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sleep?*



danalicious said:


> Morning all! I haven't been around much - we are having sleep issues with our youngest - but I just wanted to pop in and say hi.


Hi Dana:
How old is your little one? I've gone thru a few sleep crises with my three, the youngest is now 11. I'm sorry to hear about the situation. Has your youngest ever had issues before? 
Vicki


----------



## danalicious

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Dana:
> How old is your little one? I've gone thru a few sleep crises with my three, the youngest is now 11. I'm sorry to hear about the situation. Has your youngest ever had issues before?
> Vicki


Vickie, my youngest is 3.5. We have never had serious sleeping issues with him, but these days, he just doesn't want to go to bed. It's a battle until 10:30 every night. He wakes very early and then he is cranky and whiny all day; he falls asleep in the late afternoon and the cycle repeats itself. I am soooo tired...

Marc, thanks for lunch. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I visited the site about 20 minutes ago. Showed my son the clip of the football plays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, that is a doxie, but not a wild boar coat. It is a cross between a red and a black & tan color.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hmmmm*

hi Dana:

Well, 3.5 is a pretty complicated age. Actually, it doesn't change. My eldest is 21 and he still goes through sleep issues - but it's because of university, girlfriend, friends, etc. The youngest two experienced issues under the following major conditions:
1) teething
2) being bothered by someone at daycare/school
3) a change in daycare workers/babysitters
4) hearing a story that scared them in some way
5) watching a show or movie that had frightening images - frightening for a child for whatever reasons in their young, developing little minds.

Have you asked him what may have changed over the last little while? Perhaps one of his playmates has said or done or shown him something? Does he go to pre-school? Has any idiot babysitter told him that there's a 'boogey man' or anything like that? I really feel for you Dana. I'm a single mom and when the kids are down, so am I (well in the case of sleep issues, when the kids are UP, so am I!!) 

Whatever it is, unless it's something unusual, it usually works out in a little while, it's just that the little while will wear you out at times. Please let me know about the issues listed above. I'm sure he's a really bright little kid and the mind is going at top speed so....
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*not part of the team?*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, that is a doxie, but not a wild boar coat. It is a cross between a red and a black & tan color.


Hi Dr. G;
So, that's not one of the Doxie Express? I just thought that perhaps they wandered a little far after dropping off Margaret's chuckwagon pups! Whoever that is, it's a pretty cute little doxie. Why do you call it a wild boar coat?
Vicki


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Careful, big boy. Did you watch House this week - no of course not, you were on the phone for that meeting.
> 
> Before you get too into it with your "friend" you need to get filled in with the House episode.
> 
> Margaret





KC4 said:


> House is one of my favorite TV shows ---- yes, and I also thought of this week's episode when I read Sean's post ....
> basically, "beware of friends bearing jobs".....
> But I do hope that the "new career path" is a good one for you!


You two really have me itching to watch this weeks episode. I don't usually watch TV during the week, I save up all the shows I want to watch and my wife and I sit down on the weekend and watch them together, (except for the ones she's not interested in, they get dumped to my iPhone for me to watch while on the elliptical). House may have to get bumped up the list this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, wirehaired dachshunds come in tan, red, black and tan, and wild boar. Wild boar is the least common but that is what we have. Here is a picture of Rootie, the father of the first litter of pups, and Daisy, the mom of both litters, when she was a pup. Rootie has the classic wild boar coat.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> That's a pretty cool tracking program Don. Is it an actual app or a company that provides the service or...?
> 
> Vicki


Just a small software code download the then the tracking company does the rest and sends me the information.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you might tell the tracking company that we are part of Canada here in NL.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Day everyone... 

... and I DO mean everyone... sometimes I come in and I am by my nature always late so I'm way behind but I do quickly read and try to comprehend what happened between about 4am last night and whenever I get here... 

There's usually just too much to get everyone so... I hope everyone who is wrangling with a job or trying to get a new one gets what they need and wish for, sympathies for those losing sleep because of children or other matters... I wish speedy changes for you. Stolen iPods? I hope they find the creep with a whole garage full and through in a damp corner of some jail with the rats... 

Don... find out where NL is would you?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Don... find out where NL is would you?" Don, go outside .............. look to the east .............. look way off to the east ...................... go a bit further east ...................... getting close .............. here we are.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I visited the site about 20 minutes ago. Showed my son the clip of the football plays.


Marc, about "20 minutes ago" should have translated to about 10 a.m. my time. There is an "unknown" visitor as you can see below. It does not recognize the ISP. Do you connect from behind a MUN firewall? If so, that would be your visit (207.102.144#) which blocks the location to the software.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I connect from home. I shall log on at 6PM my time to give you an idea of where I might be. Merci.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it time yet??*

Hi Everyone:
Sorry for missing out on the discussions for the day. Kids at home, too distracting. now i'm going to buy groceries by FOOT and i really hate walking - unless it's right beside the ocean....Dr. G, I'm a comin for the visit this year!!

Rootie is such a good looking doxie. Actually, I don't think you know how to raise anything except beautiful doxies Dr. G!! I love Rootie. I like jack a lot as well and of course, Daisy is the perfect mom. i love the name Abby. I almost bought a puppy named Abby but got her sister instead named Sushi. My daughter says that when we get another puppy (aiiiiiyyyyyaaa!!) she wants to name it 'Gabby'. I wanted to name it Scherzo but everyone laughs and said it sounds like 'Schizo'. So, i'll go with popular opinion.

I didn't know there was a color called Wild Boar. That's pretty cool. You must have done years of research on your pups to know as much as you do Dr. G. Ok, have you heard from Don yet? Has he given his guys 'hell' for missing out on NL?? I can just hear it, Don style...
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, sadly, Rootie developed a bad heart condition, which he had from birth, and we had to put him to sleep when he was only 6 years old. It was not a genetic condition, so none of his six pups developed this condition. Still, he was our first doxies. RIP, Little Rootie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don has not gotten back to me, but as long as I am still able to see St. Albert's Place, I don't really care if they register my location.


----------



## SINC

Marc, that should be 2:30 my time, but no log on occurred. There are three "numbered" visits, two close to that time and one at 5:00 p.m. without the ISP provider's name as you can see below, but nothing that would indicate NL. Very strange:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was on about 10 minutes ago. Just seeing some of today's items and looking at some past dates. Maybe the fact that I go back to previous clips messes up the system .............. or maybe I do not exist. I am no longer Dr.G., lover of people and doxies ................. but rather .................. I am now "The Phantom of The Shang". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Music of the Night - The Phantom of the Opera


----------



## winwintoo

Marc, do you realize that every time you post a link to a YouTube, I'm lost for a couple of hours?  (but please don't stop)

I don't know how I kept myself entertained before YouTube. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## danalicious

ciaochiao said:


> hi Dana:
> 
> 1) teething
> 2) being bothered by someone at daycare/school
> 3) a change in daycare workers/babysitters
> 4) hearing a story that scared them in some way
> 5) watching a show or movie that had frightening images - frightening for a child for whatever reasons in their young, developing little minds.
> 
> Have you asked him what may have changed over the last little while? Perhaps one of his playmates has said or done or shown him something? Does he go to pre-school? Has any idiot babysitter told him that there's a 'boogey man' or anything like that? I really feel for you Dana. I'm a single mom and when the kids are down, so am I (well in the case of sleep issues, when the kids are UP, so am I!!)
> 
> Whatever it is, unless it's something unusual, it usually works out in a little while, it's just that the little while will wear you out at times. Please let me know about the issues listed above. I'm sure he's a really bright little kid and the mind is going at top speed so....
> Vicki


Not teething for sure. But your post got me thinking that he may be watching inappropriate shows on TV that his older brother likes. I've been limiting TV time for the last week, but he still won't go to bed.

I'm going to talk to the teachers at preschool. He is in a 3/4 combined class, so maybe something happened with one of the older kids. I'd be surprised, since he is my less-sensitive, more resilient child.

Thanks for the input Vickie!


----------



## Dr.G.

Will do, Margaret. Care for some herbal tea as you watch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The opera will soon be over, and there are things I must do before the final curtain comes down. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

........ and, for Margaret ................. carpe diem .............. "seize the day"

YouTube - Dead Poet's Society - Carpe Diem


----------



## ciaochiao

*Aiiiiiiiiii!!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, sadly, Rootie developed a bad heart condition, which he had from birth, and we had to put him to sleep when he was only 6 years old. It was not a genetic condition, so none of his six pups developed this condition. Still, he was our first doxies. RIP, Little Rootie.


Dr. G, that pic of Rootie, and his story is making me so sad. He is so beautiful. What a little character. i'm so sorry to hear he was ill and was only around a short time. But his spirit does live on here and everywhere he's seen. He is really, really cute. I tend to speak of our loved ones who left us in the present because it just makes it less painful for me. I know it's stupid but I can't help it. I've lost a few puppies and my parents so I have a lifetime of heartache to face. I can't ever really think about my current puppies' futures. I get very stressed when I do, only because I was completely paralyzed with grief after losing two of my dogs and then my mom. I remember the days as if they were yesterday.



Dr.G. said:


> Don, I was on about 10 minutes ago. Just seeing some of today's items and looking at some past dates. Maybe the fact that I go back to previous clips messes up the system .............. or maybe I do not exist. I am no longer Dr.G., lover of people and doxies ................. but rather .................. I am now "The Phantom of The Shang". We shall see.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I love that!! Phantom of the Shang - bringer of great literary thoughts to your 'students'!! I loved the movie, wasn't thrilled with the musical, but it was a huge hit...



danalicious said:


> Not teething for sure. But your post got me thinking that he may be watching inappropriate shows on TV that his older brother likes. I've been limiting TV time for the last week, but he still won't go to bed.
> 
> I'm going to talk to the teachers at preschool. He is in a 3/4 combined class, so maybe something happened with one of the older kids. I'd be surprised, since he is my less-sensitive, more resilient child.
> 
> Thanks for the input Vickie!


Dana; inappropriate viewing may not be the only culprit because there are commercials on tv, trailers on the net, that seriously are scary. I learned about theatre and make up pretty young in life and passed it on to my kids. So when I watched 'The Grudge', I thought it was a really silly movie and when my 3 kids asked to watch it, I said, 'ok'. BIG MISTAKE. The two younger ones wouldn't go upstairs by themselves for over a year. Now, I disallow all horror movies but then they go over to friends' houses and with the 'free' movie sites, they have watched all the 'SAW' series of movies - which I actually hated. Even when I monitor their use on the net, there are trailers available, which feed their fertile minds. If and when you start talking to you little one, do try and point out perhaps a scene in a movie and discuss the wonders of corn/maple syrup, red dye, putty, etc. I take my kids into make up shops where there are masks of all sorts, make up, etc. Also, don't forget that other little kids have older sibs that think it's funny to spook their little bros or sis. The best weapon is endless conversations with your kids. I hope that he goes back to some normal sleeping pattern for both of you. But you know Dana, when they go through growth spurts, they also have chemical changes that disallow the various hormones secreted that permit depressed brain activity and sleep. So, hopefully, it's a growth spurt. My mom tried to get me tired by putting me in ENDLESS activities. Unfortunately, I'm seriously, an insomniac and just don't sleep. But I was an insom since birth. THE GOOD NEWS: my 12 yr old was NEVER good at sleeping. I NEVER THOUGHT I'D GET REST AGAIN!! Then about 2 years ago, she'd just get tired and go off to bed. Now, I don't have any issue getting her to sleep. It's the youngest who NEVER had problems sleeping who now stays up for hours at a time. I've got them in soccer, track, badminton, extra math/reading, and don't let them nap AT ALL during the day. Good luck Dana!! Motherhood is the toughest job in the world with no manuals to help. We're here for you though, so come online when you're up and we'll bore you back to sleep!


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Rootie was a character, and he got his name after a favorite cartoon character of mine from way back when -- Rootie Kazootie, "the little boy full of zip and joy". We have kept his son, Casey, who will someday father pups of his own.

Rootie Kazootie


----------



## danalicious

ciaochiao said:


> But you know Dana, when they go through growth spurts, they also have chemical changes that disallow the various hormones secreted that permit depressed brain activity and sleep. So, hopefully, it's a growth spurt.


That is my aha moment! That would make sense, since he's been eating non-stop for a couple of days.
Thanks for all your input Vickie - it really is helpful.
In the meantime, I've tried a fun activity before bed tonight - baking chocolate chip cookies. And my younger son had a ball licking all the cookie dough off the beater. So he's happy and full for bedtime.

BTW, I baked enough cookies for everyone in the Shang. Should anyone require a midnight snack, I'm leaving the cookie jar out on the counter and there is plenty of milk in the fridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the snack, Dana. A bit of warm milk and a cookie and I am back to bed.


----------



## Dreambird

Vicki... re:



> Rootie is such a good looking doxie. Actually, I don't think you know how to raise anything except beautiful doxies Dr. G!! I love Rootie. I like jack a lot as well and of course, Daisy is the perfect mom. i love the name Abby. I almost bought a puppy named Abby but got her sister instead named Sushi. My daughter says that when we get another puppy (aiiiiiyyyyyaaa!!) she wants to name it 'Gabby'. I wanted to name it Scherzo but everyone laughs and said it sounds like 'Schizo'. So, i'll go with popular opinion.


Jack is the one with the sun glasses who has his huge portrait hung in some gallery in Ottawa... 

Now I don't doubt that there might be a very cool portrait, but I'm still reeling my leg back from NL where Marc pulled it to about the gallery in Ottawa methinks...  

What's wrong with Scherzo? I like it! I've always chosen "S" names for my doggies... Sonja, Spencer and then along came Fidget who was already 2yrs old and the name suited him. But I'm thinking... so would Schizo... *lol** What do you think are the chances of training a 5yrs. old MinPin to a new name? Birthday was March 11.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Phantom of the Cookies!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, Rootie was a character, and he got his name after a favorite cartoon character of mine from way back when -- Rootie Kazootie, "the little boy full of zip and joy". We have kept his son, Casey, who will someday father pups of his own.
> 
> Rootie Kazootie


Dr. G, you can just tell that Rootie was a little character. His eyes, mouth, expressions. I know that people tell me I'm anthropomorphically assigning characteristics but I don't care. I believe in this because dogs have been so closely related to man etc. etc. I'm positive that Casey will make his dad and you, very proud. I'd like to see a pic of Casey next to Rootie please?



danalicious said:


> That is my aha moment! That would make sense, since he's been eating non-stop for a couple of days.
> Thanks for all your input Vickie - it really is helpful.
> In the meantime, I've tried a fun activity before bed tonight - baking chocolate chip cookies. And my younger son had a ball licking all the cookie dough off the beater. So he's happy and full for bedtime.
> 
> BTW, I baked enough cookies for everyone in the Shang. Should anyone require a midnight snack, I'm leaving the cookie jar out on the counter and there is plenty of milk in the fridge.


Yup, the growth spurts really change them. He's likely been a bit hungry lately but didn't realize it. Every time my kids are a bit wonky, i line them up against the wall and measure. My 12 yr old was NEVER a big eater. Thin as a rake. Over the past 6 months, she can't stop eating. I even started to ban cookies, etc. in the house and replace with disgustingly healthy food (I'm a BAAAADDD mommy!!) Thankfully, she actually loves fruits/veg so that wasn't hard. What they fought me on were the snacks, which I totally cut out. She has grown in height by about 3" since Sept and her weight went from about 85/90 to about 110 now. Thank goodness she's bypassed my height (not that hard) of 5'3 and is about 5'4 now. Her dad was (technically, 'is' cuz he's not dead) is 6'4. Her feet are HUGE. She looks like a big puppy. So I'm betting your little guy is going to sprout a ton within a few months/weeks. Put him against your measuring wall and watch him sprout. I don't know how they do it, but they just do!! Hope that this is the issue!! And by the way, THANKS for the cookies!!! I did exactly the same with my little one-except we made peanut butter cookies - i love chocolate chip cookies!! Yummmmmmm. It's a good thing Dr. G took his now because later, the cookies will be gonzo!! I'm going to blame it on the 'Phantom of the Shang'!!



Dreambird said:


> Vicki... re:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack is the one with the sun glasses who has his huge portrait hung in some gallery in Ottawa...
> 
> Now I don't doubt that there might be a very cool portrait, but I'm still reeling my leg back from NL where Marc pulled it to about the gallery in Ottawa methinks...
> 
> What's wrong with Scherzo? I like it! I've always chosen "S" names for my doggies... Sonja, Spencer and then along came Fidget who was already 2yrs old and the name suited him. But I'm thinking... so would Schizo... *lol** What do you think are the chances of training a 5yrs. old MinPin to a new name? Birthday was March 11.


I love those names!! I love the name Sonja. i also like Russian names for my kids. Everyone at school used to laugh at my eldest, whose name is 'Alexei'. They'd ask, 'What's with the Russian name, aren't you sort of Chinese?' The daughter was supposed to be named 'Natalya' but no one could pronounce it properly. Same with the little one: Nicolai, but everyone says, 'Nickle Eye'. So we just call him nicki!!

Take your cookies now Diane, because the Shang Cookie Monster (aka Vicki), will make them magically disappear!!
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

*grabs a few cookies in preparation to head into the Doxie Den and relax with a glass of white wine**  Thank you Dana! 

Vicki... I love those "olde" names Nicholas, Nikolai, Natasha, Natalya is pretty... I really like Allegra for a girl's name, everyone laughed at me and NOW they named a bloody allergy medicine that... DUH! I like James for a boy's name too... not Jim... James... 

I had a little Papillion pup for awhile, unfortunately it absolutely did not work out with Spencer so I had to find another home for her... he was so jealous he was making himself sick. But I named her Shanti... pronounced Sh-awnti... everyone said Shanty as in shanty-town. 

My Doberman Sonja... everyone mispelled it, I spelled it SonJa because of the German version, instead of Sonya...  Always different... that's me... 

Actually it brings to mind a really funny event... one day I was walking Sonja and we went past a car with 3 teen aged boys hanging around and she paid some "attention" as she did when she sensed some apprehension from me... I just softly said "It's OK, Sonja"... to which one of the boys broke out laughing and said to the others... "Sonja??? Did she call that Doberman SONJA???"

*lol** Yeah well, better than "Killer".  She was gentle and friendly but took her cues if her master and mistress were upset.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Stupidity*

Hi Diane:

I like the name Allegra as well. Allegro just doesn't have the same beauty in it. Shanti is nice. But yeah, I can absolutely hear people mispronouncing the name. I don't know why people are such idiots and would laugh at Sonja's name. I'm sure that two of those boys were named, 'Ass and Hole'. My kids get teased about one of our dog's names - Sushi. They ask why anyone would name their dog a 'food'. I picked the name after my kids vetoed 'Dim Sum', Cheun Gwun (spring roll), and sui mai. I'm chinese so we also tried teaching the dogs in Chinese. This was a tradition started by my mom, years and years ago. Her rationale was that no one else would be able to call or tell our dog what to do and thus, it would be more difficult for a thief to dognap our dog. It sort of stuck. I wish your minpin could have turned around and bit one of them on the leg. People are stupid and your pup knew full well that those boys weren't even worth a second look. I'd actually forgotten that there's a med named Allegra! Vivace is good, it's faster than Allegro . My daughter always rolls her eyes when people asked how she got her name. She tells them, "I was named after the dog." Actually, it's true. We had a shih tzu at that time named Alyssa. We liked the name and so when my daughter was born, my ex and I fought over the name. Finally, I said, 'What about Alyssa?' and FINALLY, we both agreed, so Alyssa is was. So there you go Diane! We name our loved ones what we love. And incidentally, my youngest's middle name is James. NOT Jim, james!! You've got good taste in names!!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Tea and coffee await along with a fresh fruit platter, bagels and sticky buns, but go easy on that butter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee, bagels and fruit ............ one of my favorite breakfasts. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

I just fine thanks Marc, got mybirdie.ca done late last night as it involved a fair bit of editing and I had to wait for a reply from the mayor to finish up. That leaves me free to begin work on my income tax today, so I can take it to the accountant early next week.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sticky Buns!!*

Thanks for the coffee and sticky buns!! I love those things and have lost the 'easy' recipe that an Shangian gave me. I guess it will take me going back about 20 pages to find it. 

Good morning to all. I'm going to try and get a few hours of shut eye before tackling the day with my kids. We'll be trying a second peanut butter cookie recipe, a 'lazy man's cabbage rolls', and hopefully, those sticky buns using frozen bread. Wish me a good nite's sleep people! Hey Don, does your counter see me?

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

That's good to hear, Don. Got my income tax sent off and refund received two weeks ago. I guess my return is not as complicated as yours, and I file online which helps speed things up.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. Poker ran late again last night, so it's going to be a long day again today. It's fun though so that makes it worth it. Maybe I'll set up a standing game in the back room here so everyone can join in. Hmmm, it's definitely going to be a long day, I've already forgotten what the rest of my post was.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> That's good to hear, Don. Got my income tax sent off and refund received two weeks ago. I guess my return is not as complicated as yours, and I file online which helps speed things up.


We knew we were going to have a refund this year so we had ours done and submitted the first day possible. One of the nicethings about running your own business, no waiting for the T4's to arrive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Sounds like you could use some strong coffee.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang- Gang! Good to see everyone....I had a busy day of running around yesterday away from my computer and wasn't able to hang at ehMac very much.

Our Tax returns have been horrendously complicated since the move to the States and back..We have the "perk" tptptptp of having it prepared by professional tax accountants/lawyers paid by my husband's company (because it impacts corporate taxation as well). It's a bit of a mystery to both of us. We pay a "Hypo-tax" for our time in the USA. This means, we pay US tax, based on the US tax system for US earnings, but are tax burdened as if we were earning it in Canada..so it becomes a "hypothetical tax".......I don't know why it is necessary for us to be taxed this way, but I'm guessing that there is some tax advantage gained by my husband's company. 

All that I do know is that when we get the mountain of paper (that becomes our return) back from the pros for us to review and sign, it is mindbendingly complicated and next to impossible to follow the logic and financial trails through. Asking questions (like - How did THIS number turn into THAT number?) just seems to further mystify us. For all we know, these "Hypo-Tax" calculations were done in a dark back room somewhere by a man with a bowl of entrails and a chicken bone through his nose. 

The bottom line, however, remains consistent with what we would expect, which is reassuring to a certain degree.


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the coffe and fruit Don!  Perfect!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Sounds like your "taxing situation" calls for some herbal tea.


----------



## winwintoo

I just returned from the lab - finally got the hang of early morning trips to the lab - get up about 6, hang around for a bit and then go back to bed and wake up at 9, stumble into clothes and out the door before the rest of me knows I'm awake and by the the traffic has died down and so has the early rush at the lab so I was in and out in 15 minutes.

Now I could have a sticky bun, but I see there's only crumbs left, somebody even scraped up the sticky stuff out of the pan. sigh

A cup of strong coffee won't go amiss though and a bit of fruit.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I shall bring you some fresh coffee and freshly made buns and scones.


----------



## rgray

Still editing my paper <it never seems too end>....... Here is a cauldron of leek and potato. This one on a turkey stock. Enjoy. I'll have a double-dark coffee with at least triple cream please.


----------



## KC4

MMMM... I really love potato leek soup! Those two ingredients BELONG Together!

Thanks Robert!


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Robert. What is the main thesis of the paper?


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee coming right up, Robert. What is the main thesis of the paper?


The paper is looking at a putative statistically-positive relationship between depression scores as a pre-teen and smoking as a young adult.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. One might commonly accept or suppose this relationship to either currently exist or to have existed, but you want to find a statistical relationship between these variables. What is your measurement tool?


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning everyone... 

Fruit would be lovely and coffee, please strong coffee... :yawn:

Important phone call got me up at 9:30 am today... why is it that when one leaves a message for someone to return a call they do so early the next morning? It must be such a joy trying to make sense out of me too, while I try to struggle out of the fog left by all the meds I have to take the night before at bedtime...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Strong coffee coming up. Care for some freshly baked scones?


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. One might commonly accept or suppose this relationship to either currently exist or to have existed, but you want to find a statistical relationship between these variables. What is your measurement tool?


Surprising how few studies attempt to quantify this. It is known that depression is over-represented amongst smokers and vice versa. This is about the evolution of that relationship.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very interesting, Robert. Will it appear in a peer-reviewed journal?


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Very interesting, Robert. Will it appear in a peer-reviewed journal?


Probably _Neurotoxicology & Teratology_ or maybe some adolescent psychiatry or addiction journal............ eventually........


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. Send us the link if there is an online source for this journal. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

rgray said:


> Surprising how few studies attempt to quantify this. It is known that depression is over-represented amongst smokers and vice versa. This is about the evolution of that relationship.





rgray said:


> Probably _Neurotoxicology & Teratology_ or maybe some adolescent psychiatry or addiction journal............ eventually........


Very cool Robert....I and my son will be very interested to read it when completed. 
Our "Big Guy" has his Master's in Psychology and license to practice, which he is currently doing...but that said, he has recently applied for his Doctorate. His wife jokes that one of his clients called him "Doctor" and he liked it so much he wanted to keep it! 

I think he just wants to be able to write "scripts" for psychotropic drugs!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## rgray

KC4 said:


> I think he just wants to be able to write "scripts" for psychotropic drugs!:lmao::lmao:


Need to be an MD for that. PhDs in Psych don't get to write prescriptions.


----------



## winwintoo

rgray said:


> Surprising how few studies attempt to quantify this. It is known that depression is over-represented amongst smokers and vice versa. This is about the evolution of that relationship.


Have there been studies of a link between childhood depression and drug use generally, not just nicotine?

I wonder if there is a link between over-prescribed antibiotics in the very young, the later incidence of depression or other "mental" disorders (ADD etc.) in that same population and then later drug/tobacco/alcohol use.

It's a theory I have based on observations.

But I'm not a scientist. 

A great many adult depressives self-medicate with non-prescription drug/tobacco/alcohol


----------



## Dr.G.

"Need to be an MD for that. PhDs in Psych don't get to write prescriptions." I write my own scrips. I have a form of dysgraphia and my penmanship is poor ................ just the right thing for a doctor to write a prescription. I don't write scrips for narcotics or pills to sell to people, just over the counter things so that my insurance will cover it .............. like sugerless gum, low dose ASA, vitamins, toothpaste, etc. My pharmacy does not question it and neither does Blue Cross, so all is fine. 

I am waiting for Revenue Canada to question our "children" as dependents -- Daisy, Jack, Abby, Fanny, Casey, Gracie and little Bridget.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I wonder if there is a link between over-prescribed antibiotics in the very young, the later incidence of depression or other "mental" disorders (ADD etc.) in that same population and then later drug/tobacco/alcohol use." Interesting, Margaret.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> "Need to be an MD for that. PhDs in Psych don't get to write prescriptions." I write my own scrips. I have a form of dysgraphia and my penmanship is poor ................ just the right thing for a doctor to write a prescription. I don't write scrips for narcotics or pills to sell to people, just over the counter things so that my insurance will cover it .............. like sugerless gum, low dose ASA, vitamins, toothpaste, etc. My pharmacy does not question it and neither does Blue Cross, so all is fine.
> 
> I am waiting for Revenue Canada to question our "children" as dependents -- Daisy, Jack, Abby, Fanny, Casey, Gracie and little Bridget.


I have a "friend" who got away with charging up dog food, vet bills, etc. as "security system maintenance" on his business. :clap:


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks for the offer but no, Marc... the coffee and fruit hit the spot. 

Got to go out and do "stuff"... for awhile... back later...


----------



## Dr.G.

We are breeders of our doxies, but do not make any money with our kennel. It is is easier to take off the "gang" from my income. This is why I get back such a large tax refund ............. you should have seen the dental expenses for little Bridget's braces .................... and the physio bills (I charge my wife and my wife charges me to take our dogs for their physio walks) were astronomincal. I may have overdone it a bit this year, with my income of $80,000 and a tax refund of $73,972.72.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Mornings....*

Hi Everyone:

I would have to agree with you Diane: why do people call at 8:30 a.m.?? My phones are OFF on weekends until I get up and sometimes, that's not until around noon. Now that my kids are all old enough to make a quick breakfast, I do not feel the need to rise when they do. 

I'm sorry to hear you trying to clear the fog after meds. I take a ton before bed and throughout the day as well. Mornings have ALWAYS been my nemesis but over the past few years, the meds I've taken make mornings a terror for me. The meds are mainly pain related but there are a couple to get me 'relaxed' enough to sleep as well. They normally don't do the trick, I think they're more of a psychological mnemonic to 'remind me' I'm supposed to be sleeping. That's one of the reasons I feel for you with your little one and his sleep pattern. 

As for the sticky buns, I'm guilty of eating all of Diane's cookies but I'm baking a cake with my kids today and trying yet ANOTHER pb cookie recipe because last nite's batches did not turn out the way they should have although my kids say they're fine...dogs thought they were fine as well. So, I'll leave some here but in the interim, I'm going after Dr. G's scones!! Thanks Dr. G. Is there a pic of Rootie and Casey that we could see, side by side?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, here are some of my favorite pics of Casey and Rootie.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Casey & Rootie*

Is it Casey then Rootie in the pics? They really, really have similar markings from the pics at least. Gee, they're both so cute. So knowing.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

The top pic is of Casey and the bottom pic is of Rootie.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I knew it!!*

See? Even though Casey resembles Rootie, you can see the 'Rootie-ness' peeking out of the bushes. His eyes are very, very mischievous. He was, wasn't he Dr. G? He was a little imp!! I love puppies that are like Rootie. I ALMOST adopted Hedgie's half- brother AS well because he was just this teeny thing that sat in front of me, wagging his 1cm tail and giving me his baby bark. When I ignored him, he came over to my back and started pulling my shirt. I named him Spunky and the breeder said he's never seen his pups do that to anyone. But I had already purchased two pups and simply couldn't afford a third. I think about Spunky all the time and hopefully, when I get back to work, I can get a spunky of my own - and Rootie reminds me of Spunky - just special that way. They're both beautiful though, Dr. G.


----------



## Cameo

Hi


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. So good of you to drop in to see us. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

"He was, wasn't he Dr. G? He was a little imp!!" Yes, very much so. However, he calmed down by the time he was two. Casey is still going strong at the age of 2 1/2. We call him "monkey boy" because of all of the jumping around he does, especially when my wife comes home from work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was just on St.Albert's Place. Great story about Ben Hogan and that Aussie bowler.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Natasha Richardson-Neesom*

I am so deeply saddened by the death of a woman who was a mom, wife, daughter, and professional. I can't believe this type of tragedy: i simply don't understand them. I don't know how her children and family will deal with this. I can't imagine what Vanessa Redgrave could be feeling. it's one thing for children to lose their parents but quite the other when parents lose their children. I'm sorry people, not to bring anything sad to the Shang, but perhaps some words of comfort here?? Dr. G?


----------



## SINC

While it is always sad to see someone go accidently, it has little effect on the lives of all but those who knew her. Life goes on. I did not know here for her work at all, but sympathies to those who will miss her talent.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thanks Don*

Thanks for the words Don. You're right to a degree about not affecting most of those who didn't know the person, but I still remember crying for over a week when Terry Fox died. I don't know why. I just couldn't stop. And I wasn't even close to menopausal back then! But I also hope that the family realizes there are many who do send their condolences. I remember her in the 'Handmaid's Tail', which I never liked (the story) but appreciated her ability.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, having lost both my grandparents, my parents, my sister and my daughter, I can feel the sense of loss that her family is going through right now. However, as Don has said, "Life goes on".

What though the radiance
which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass,
of glory in the flower,
We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be;
In the soothing thoughts that spring
Out of human suffering;
In the faith that looks through death,
In years that bring the philosophic mind.

-- William Wordsworth


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thanks Dr. G*

I knew that you'd come to the rescue with words, which give the mind some form of comfort. My mom loved Wordsworth. I'm not so well-read as to know his works. But yes, we do go one, albeit changed by those events. I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. That you still have humor and love is in itself, strength of your character Dr. G. Bless you too. I'm sure that it hurt very much when Rootie left as well. 

Hi Jeanne!! haven't seen you for a bit. Dr. G says good nite to you every nite so you're never far from the Shang!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm sure that it hurt very much when Rootie left as well. " Very true. However, there was the Rainbow Bridge poem which helped.

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## MaxPower

ciaochiao said:


> I love those names!! I love the name Sonja. i also like Russian names for my kids. Everyone at school used to laugh at my eldest, whose name is 'Alexei'. They'd ask, 'What's with the Russian name, aren't you sort of Chinese?' The daughter was supposed to be named 'Natalya' but no one could pronounce it properly. Same with the little one: Nicolai, but everyone says, 'Nickle Eye'. So we just call him nicki!!


We named both of our boys (unknowingly) after Russian Czars. Nicholas and Alekzander.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Warren. Should you have a girl, name her Anastasia and keep your royal line going forward.

How is Life treating you these days? What is up with your new position?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Rainbow Bridge*

Nitey nite Dr. G. I think my mom and my 1st puppy likely have met at the Rainbow Bridge. i hope that when my time comes, I too, will be reunited at the Rainbow Bridge. There are a few of my pups that I'd love to see again, in addition to my mom of course! You know, I didn't leave medicine because i just sucked at it, I left after my research rotational at Sick Kids. There was a little boy named 'George' who was not my patient but was in the neuro ward. He was about 4 and very quiet. For whatever reasons, he liked me and would follow me around whenever I was on his floor. I finally met the parents and the nurses would sometimes let him follow me back to my lab where I'd show him all the 'interesting' stuff I was doing. I thought it was boring as hell but Georgie thought it was 'neat'. Anyway, I'd bring him a little plushie every week and someone threaded them all together on a little rope. He'd carry the plushies around like a little blanket. One day, I went to drop off my samples in the lab on his floor and went to find him. The nurses told me he had gone. I thought they meant he had 'gone home'. I asked if I could give him the plushie I'd bought for him that day. The nurses looked at each other then said, 'No Vicki, he's GONE.' i still stood there, not comprehending, probably on purpose. i couldn't focus on my work and asked my colleagues to take my samples for the next month. I was supposedly doing work and research that would someday, understand a little known hereditary disease yet nothing that I would do could go backwards and help that little boy. I left that year and have never looked back. That's the disillusionment of education. You really don't make a difference at all in the way you think you're supposed to. 

Nite nite Dr. G, nite nite Rootie. 
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Question for SINC*

Don:
I need to ask you something. You were/are in the business of news. How can you still smile, have humor, have fun, after reading what you do each day? i'm at the point now, where I don't want to read another paper, watch another newscast, look at anything aside from banal and meaningless tv. I want to immerse myself in the stupidity of American Idol, Dancing with the Stars, and even (the horror, the horror) watch things like the Amazing Race. I've always kept abreast of everything and anything that was current events, reveling in the satisfaction of knowledge. Now, I don't revel. Instead, I'm reviled. At the same time, I encourage my children to be aware ergo, I read/watch in order to discuss current events with them. Then in one week, I read about the Rengel trial plus the Friztl trial. How do you explain these types of things to kids? You seem to be able to absorb without becoming mired. How does one accomplish this? Truly, I ask this in hopes of becoming less affected by my world's current events. I hope you've got some funny anecdotes on your site because I'm coming there right after this post!
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Uhhh Vicki,

I'm not Don... but I think I see a lot of myself in you. Some of us seem to be blessed/cursed, take your choice with a deep, deep empathy for this planet and all that lives and breathes on it. Unfortunately no one left a guide to help us, tell us what to do with all that hurtful empathy... so we cry sometimes. A lot... yes, I know... I have done that... too much. I find that generally people don't care to hear it, it'd depressing... "what do you want me to do about it", "it doesn't affect me", "get over it"... 

My psychiatrist tells me I'm here for a reason... maybe he just doesn't want a suicide on his record...  because I'll be 52 next month and that reason has yet to present itself. 

I cry, whether literally or just in my heart over the poverty in some parts, the useless, stupid wars, the violence, the greedy pigs who would run over their own mother to get to the money, the disrespect for this beautiful planet we have.

I have fought for things I believe in so damned hard, just to see it whittled away again... I get tired. 

I am so sorry I don't have any answers... it's my Grail... I keep looking. In the meantime I try to keep good thoughts and come to places like this where other people are able to keep a good humour about themselves and cheer me up and be thankful for it. ... or go crazy... please don't do that to yourself Vicki...


----------



## KC4

Serenity Prayer

God, grant me the serenity 
to accept the things I cannot change,
courage to change the things I can,
and the wisdom to know the difference.
Living one day at a time,
enjoying one moment at a time,
accepting hardship as the pathway to peace;
taking, as He did, this sinful world as it is,
not as I would have it;
trusting that He will make all things right 
if I surrender to His will;
that I may be reasonably happy in this life, 
and supremely happy with Him forever 
in the next.

Amen


- Reinhold Niebuhr-


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thank you both*

Thanks Diane and Kim;

I was so frustrated that I gave in to a night of TV and more peanut butter cookie making. I'm so angry at the Stephanie Rengle case here in Toronto. I'm beyond words in the Joseph Fritzl case, and I'm outraged with the Li sentence. I'm like you Diane, I weep for things I know I have no ability to change and then that in itself, makes me even sadder. Yet my job is to encourage my children to aspire towards optimism and hope. I feel like such a hypocrite. But I can't tell them that there are creatures in this world who simply should never have become a human organism in the first place. I've enforced the word 'creature' rather than animal in my kids because no animal would do what the formerly named individuals did. Animals hunt/kill for very sane reasons and none of it could ever be applied to human animals and what they perceive as 'need'. 

I'm actually tired right now because all I've done is read everything trivial in the house. Magazines have that ability to divorce one from reality when reality becomes far too threatening. So if you ever want a hand to hold while crying Diane, please tap my shoulder because I'll likely be in pain over the same things you are. I am so, so angry that we have lost yet another soldier. I support our troops. I don't support the cause. I'm not hardhearted, just tend to love the people of my own country first. 

Kim, thanks for the poem. It is apropos isn't it? Have either of you watched The Boy in the Striped pajamas? How presage. Take care.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. So as not to make light of the previous few postings, and break the sense of soul-sharing and pensive contemplation, I suggest that we fast this morning and contemplate upon all that is good in our lives. Remember, here in The Shang, we are family. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Meditation Gardens is now open for one and all. Reflect ......... meditate ................. and know that you are not alone here in The Shang. Namaste.

"I honor the place in you in which the entire Universe dwells, I honor the place in you which is of Love, of Integrity, of Wisdom and of Peace. When you are in that place in you, and I am in that place in me, we are One."


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Just finished up mybirdie.ca and now it is onward for this Friday. 

I always remember that for every person who commits a horrendous crime, there are millions who pick up the pieces and carry on. For every greedy person, there are millions who give freely of their time and wallet and hearts to make this old blue globe a better place. 

One needs to keep those positive thoughts alive each day and look for the good, not the bad. One will not always find the good in the media. It makes poor news in their opinion. But there is plenty of good to be found. 

You can find it without much difficulty in places like your local school where teachers mould goodness in our children. You can find it at your local food bank where volunteers toil every day to assist others. And you can find any amount of goodness on the web if you only look. Seek and ye shall find the kind of world you envision. In spite of it all, it truly does exist.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Checked out St.Albert's Place already. 

"One needs to keep those positive thoughts alive each day and look for the good, not the bad. One will not always find the good in the media. It makes poor news in their opinion. But there is plenty of good to be found. 

You can find it without much difficulty in places like your local school where teachers mould goodness in our children. You can find it at your local food bank where volunteers toil every day to assist others. And you can find any amount of goodness on the web if you only look. Seek and ye shall find the kind of world you envision. In spite of it all, it truly does exist."

Amen, Brother Don. Amen.


----------



## bhil

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang- Gang! Good to see everyone....I had a busy day of running around yesterday away from my computer and wasn't able to hang at ehMac very much.
> 
> Our Tax returns have been horrendously complicated since the move to the States and back..We have the "perk" tptptptp of having it prepared by professional tax accountants/lawyers paid by my husband's company (because it impacts corporate taxation as well). It's a bit of a mystery to both of us. We pay a "Hypo-tax" for our time in the USA. This means, we pay US tax, based on the US tax system for US earnings, but are tax burdened as if we were earning it in Canada..so it becomes a "hypothetical tax".......I don't know why it is necessary for us to be taxed this way, but I'm guessing that there is some tax advantage gained by my husband's company.
> 
> All that I do know is that when we get the mountain of paper (that becomes our return) back from the pros for us to review and sign, it is mindbendingly complicated and next to impossible to follow the logic and financial trails through. Asking questions (like - How did THIS number turn into THAT number?) just seems to further mystify us. For all we know, these "Hypo-Tax" calculations were done in a dark back room somewhere by a man with a bowl of entrails and a chicken bone through his nose.
> 
> The bottom line, however, remains consistent with what we would expect, which is reassuring to a certain degree.


Thanks Kim, this post couldn't have come at a better time as the new job I'm considering is US based. I'll have to get my brother (he works for the CRA) to look into some of this for me.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone! My one meeting yesterday morning ended up turning into a series of various meetings that ran pretty much the entire day. I'm hoping my one meeting this morning doesn't end up the same way. TGIF


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all, I fasted yesterday morning so I could go for blood tests so I'm going to indulge this morning. I'm having lentil soup for breakfast if anyone wants to join me.

No I don't eat the "normal" breakfast fare. Food is medicine first and comfort second so I find my medicine in food that is good for me and I find comfort in foods that don't cause me harm. Took me a while to figure that all out 

I have work to do today and then out to deliver the birthday gift my grandson purchased with his own money to give to his Mom. Then back home to catch up on some tv watching. DVRs are the best thing ever invented.

Hope everyone has a good day, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hello and Thanks*

Good Mid-Morning Shangites!

Thanks to all of you who have given me words of wisdom, kindness, and compassion so that I actually could finally close my eyes around 4 a.m. Over the past week, i've been waking around 6 a.m., watching the morning news (my fault), then falling back to sleep for a couple of hours. my kids are off from school this week so it hasn't played too much havoc with family. Even if I tried, I couldn't erase the news of the Stefanie Rengel trial. It's simply, everywhere. Compounded to this is the Fritzl trial, the death of Richardson, the deaths of the NL helicopter passengers, and the death of a mom/daughter while riding across a Muskoka lake. I'm trying to figure out what I listened to this week that was good. Oh, I know....my eldest, who did very poorly in school last year (girlfriend, work, no balance) is finally coming back to the land of the living. He received an 87 on his poli sci paper and at the U of T, that mark is as good as gold to me. So that was one positive thing. The weather stopped freezing in Toronto this week, so I suppose those things will have to hold me over until next week and um,,,oh yes, Dana made cookies, Margaret and Kim confounded me (to my glee) with pics I simply could not guess in the Whatami thread!! OK, that's true, there were great things this past week.

Unfortunately, I cannot agree about the educators for our young. I have found that the real educators and shapers are few and far between. This is one of the reasons I've been so active in public education. There is a chasm that exists between home and school which is widening each second of the day. As for what Don stated about hundreds of good acts for any one heinous event, he is right. It's just so skewed when one listens to the news.

Margaret, after fasting to meditate, I will join you after six, for lentil soup. I love lentils but always muck them up when i cook them. I'm also going to try and make Sweet Potato Fries for my kids today. Dr. G inspired me to try them. Maybe i'll turn my complete aversion to the yam into yum for my kids!!! Thankfully, my kids like just about everything so I know they'll eat them. They like them baked (bleah) so I'm sure they'll love them crispy. Umm, Dr. G, you want to tell me how to prepare them again??

Hello to all the puppies in the world!! It's a great day for you to go out an play. And oh Dr. G, my 12 year old has had occasion to sip Bailey's. She loves oatmeal so i've told her that over the summer holidays, I will allow her to have an oatmeal and bailey's breakfast or night snack. She's very much looking forward to it!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> And oh Dr. G, my 12 year old has had occasion to sip Bailey's. She loves oatmeal so i've told her that over the summer holidays, I will allow her to have an oatmeal and bailey's breakfast or night snack. She's very much looking forward to it!
> Vicki


Just be sure to measure about a half ounce or less of Bailey's into four or five ounces of milk before you put it on the oatmeal. That will give her "a taste", but do her no harm.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ratio*

Thanks Don. So that's 4 oz milk, .5 oz Bailey's. I will write that down - because you know how sieve-like my memory is. I've let my kids taste just about everything because I figured that the 'real' taste of alcohol is so bad that they won't understand the hype. It's worked. They don't understand wine, beer, hard liquor, or anything else EXCEPT the liquers. They simply don't understand why anyone in the world would drink more than a sip and they definitely can't understand how I can drink whisky, ever. I think I can actually make non-alcoholic Bailey's using condensed milk and a bit of decaf coffee crystals. Did you know that they now have Vanilla Nesquik? I bought a bottle the other day just to see what it tastes like. Tastes like Vanilla syrup. Hmmm, wonder what it'll taste like on pancakes? I'm a HUGE Aunt jemima and maple syrup fiend. And incidentally, 325 for the roast worked very well. The juices sort of dried up though, so I used applesauce and canned gravy. The main thing is that the kids liked the roast, so thanks for the recipe! I've yet to try your ribs. After Kim's beautiful finished product, mine would surely pale!
Vicki


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone!
Rainy and bleak day here in BC, but we are off and out for the whole day. 
Vicki - it was my pleasure to make cookies! As for the sweet potato fries - yummy. We have some spectacular sweet potatoes out here and the yams are not bad either. I prefer sweet potato - less stringy and easier to handle than yams. When I roast sweet potatoes, I simply coat in olive oil and season with salt and pepper. Sometimes I'll sprinkle them with seasoned salt or red garlic (garlic powder made with red pepper) instead of salt and pepper. They are a hit in this house.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Real Laughter*

Hi Everyone:
I did my visit to Don's site early today. It was WELL WORTH THE VISIT!! Don, where in the 'h**l' do you get some of those shots?? I'm still laughing!! I wish I could figure out how to include a pic into my posts here. But everyone, go to mybirdie.ca this morning. I LOVED the pics of the signs and the pic of the ducks is priceless. Thank you for making me laugh out loud...really.

Dana, how's the little one doing? Is he sleeping a bit better? We made two batches of pb cookies: one with flour, the other without. I've decided that i do NOT like the cookies with flour. Takes away the peanut butter taste. Our next baking foray will be with chocolate chip cookies, except I've never figured out how to make them chewy aside from baking them less which then makes them sort of 'raw' in the middle. What ingredient is it that you add more of to make the cookies chewy? And, at what temp to you bake the sweet potato fries? Apprx how long do you bake them?
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Vicki,

Easiest way to post a pic here is to choose the "Post reply" button in the lower left of the last post on a page. Then type your message as I have here. 

Then scroll down a bit and click "Manage attachments". A new window will open allowing you to "Choose file". Click on it and select the picture you want from your computer. Then click "upload". 

When you see the file appear right beside the "manage attachments" button, click "submit reply" and you get this:


----------



## danalicious

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> 
> Dana, how's the little one doing? Is he sleeping a bit better? We made two batches of pb cookies: one with flour, the other without. I've decided that i do NOT like the cookies with flour. Takes away the peanut butter taste. Our next baking foray will be with chocolate chip cookies, except I've never figured out how to make them chewy aside from baking them less which then makes them sort of 'raw' in the middle. What ingredient is it that you add more of to make the cookies chewy? And, at what temp to you bake the sweet potato fries? Apprx how long do you bake them?
> Vicki


We are still having issues with the little one...sigh....
Now to switch to a happier topic - baking and cooking.
I roast the sweet potatoes at 425 for about an hour or until a fork pierces easily.

Cookies are trickier. Most recipes call for loads of butter or shortening, but I like to substitute non fat yogurt or applesauce for the fat. The butter and shortening help the cookies spread, so it's a bit more work to flatten the cookies by hand, but they still taste great.
If I am replacing a 1/2 cup of butter I will use 1/4 cup of yogurt. For shortening, if the
recipe calls for 1 cup of shortening I use 1/2 cup of shortening and 1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons of yogurt. I also use vanilla yogurt.

If I am using applesauce, the replacement is 1 to 1. I still like to use some butter to maintain the flavour.

Happy baking!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks Kim, this post couldn't have come at a better time as the new job I'm considering is US based. I'll have to get my brother (he works for the CRA) to look into some of this for me." Sean, the person who owns the father of our second litter of pups lives in Regina. While she does not claim her dogs as dependents, she got me on to a really good tax accountant and law firm in Regina who have done the groundwork for our claims. You would be well advised to either go to them ............... or stay clear of them .............. depending upon your tolerance for risk/reward/jail time. They are in the Regina Phone book in various places under the name of their firm -- Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean and Margaret. How is the weather in the greater Regina area?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Vicki and Dana. 

Vicki, follow Dana's recipe, except I use rosemary to season. I mix this in with the olive oil and coat the yams.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> You would be well advised to either go to them ............... or stay clear of them .............. depending upon your tolerance for risk/reward/jail time. They are in the Regina Phone book in various places under the name of their firm -- Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. Bon chance, mon ami.


Actually the senior partner of that firm was just handed a pretty stiff sentence by the Law Society last week, so you might need to find a new firm 

I'm pretty sure Sean is already familiar with that firm, if only by reading about them in the paper.

It's -6° here now, but it's early, so it will probably get into the plus side later today.

Work is going good and I just got word that more is on the way so I'll be busy all weekend. Busy is not a bad problem to have when one is self-employed.

The lentil soup was very good, nourishing, filling and comforting all in one bowl.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Let's see...*

Ok Don, and yes, that's the pic of the ducks. Your caption: You know you're having a bad day when...' is awesome Don. Those 'sign' pics are also too funny for me not to 'steal' from you!! OK, I'm going to try exactly what you're telling me. I pulled your ducky pic from mybirdie.ca, ONTO my desktop. It's labeled, 'image006.jpg' so let's see if this works....If it does, thanks Don!!


----------



## SINC

See, you did it! :clap:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Into Strips right?*



danalicious said:


> We are still having issues with the little one...sigh....
> Now to switch to a happier topic - baking and cooking.
> I roast the sweet potatoes at 425 for about an hour or until a fork pierces easily.
> 
> Cookies are trickier. Most recipes call for loads of butter or shortening, but I like to substitute non fat yogurt or applesauce for the fat. The butter and shortening help the cookies spread, so it's a bit more work to flatten the cookies by hand, but they still taste great.
> If I am replacing a 1/2 cup of butter I will use 1/4 cup of yogurt. For shortening, if the
> recipe calls for 1 cup of shortening I use 1/2 cup of shortening and 1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons of yogurt. I also use vanilla yogurt.
> 
> If I am using applesauce, the replacement is 1 to 1. I still like to use some butter to maintain the flavour.
> 
> Happy baking!





Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don, Vicki and Dana.
> 
> Vicki, follow Dana's recipe, except I use rosemary to season. I mix this in with the olive oil and coat the yams.


Hi and thanks to both of you! I like rosemary a lot. I also like cilantro a lot but don't think that would taste good on the fries. Rosemary, ok, fresh or dried? And both of you: your instructions are for FRIES not the entire potato right?

Dana, I'm sorry about the sleeping thing. He'll re-adjust. Make him RUN all day, DON'T let them give him a nap right now. Sometimes, daycares and private sitters tend to let the kids sleep WAYYYY too long. I instructed my sitter to disallow my daughter's afternoon naps. I now disallow my youngest's attempts to lay down around 5-6 p.m. because he then wakes up around 9 and stays up until 1 a.m. So as much fighting as it causes, it's 'better' for them in the end. I wish our world didn't run on such a conformity based clock. As you all know, I DON'T sleep until the wee hours of the morning. I've been FORCED to sleep at certain times for university and my children. When and if I ever really 'retire', I will move to a city that is 24 hrs, such as Las Vegas. But don't worry Dana, your little guy will vacillate between normal and strange sleeping patterns for a while to come. He's getting older and there's a lot more for him to want to see! Sleeping seriously interferes with the bright, young, developing mind. Read him some medical journals. It will DEFINITELY put him to sleep! And thanks so much for the substitution volumes. I am a terrible cook. I like trying things and LOVE reading recipes. I just can't make them!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, dried rosemary works best for me, since it sticks to the fries due to the olive oil coating.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wowee!!*



SINC said:


> See, you did it! :clap:


THANKS DON!! You are my hero . You do, incidentally, give very good instructions. Dr. G should bring you in as a guest lecturer to his students. You both are very good teachers you know. I'm so thrilled about this!! OK, so now I can post a pic of my former mother-in-law for you guys to see. She ALSO lives in Regina....


----------



## Dr.G.

"I don't think we are in Kansas anymore, Toto."


----------



## danalicious

LMAO Vickie. Looks a little like my MIL!!!

Marc, the rosemary is lovely, but my hubby is a simple flavours kind of guy. I'm the one who loves rosemary.

And yes Vickie - my instructions are for cut potatoes, not the whole thing. I make them chunky, so if you are going to go with thinner fries, your cooking time will be shorter.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

I'm getting a late start today - too much running around to do.....

A fast for breakfast would be perfect thanks. I'll be ready for a coffee in a little while though, being addicted and all.

Congrats on gaining the knack of the photo attach, Vicki! Now you can post pics in Whatami for us to guess!

My Mother-in-law is actually a gem - I absolutely adore her. She loves liver and onions and I will be cooking just that for her tonight. Nobody else (other than a very few restaurants) will cook it for her. My husband and daughter won't touch it with a ten foot fork.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> My Mother-in-law is actually a gem - I absolutely adore her. She loves liver and onions and I will be cooking just that for her tonight. Nobody else (other than a very few restaurants) will cook it for her. My husband and daughter won't touch it with a ten foot fork.


Darn it Kim, will ya stop it already with that liver and onions talk? I love it. It was always my favourite dish. That is until my heart attacks. Now any organ meat is strictly forbidden. Gone are my steak and kidney pies too. And stuffed beef heart. My how I miss that stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, put some rosemary on anyway and show him what he has been missing.


----------



## Dr.G.

"She loves liver and onions and I will be cooking just that for her tonight." Kim, invite me over for dinner. I love liver and onions, and can only make it when both my son and wife are out of the house. Both hate it with a passion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall pass on tuffed beef hearts until you tell me with what do you make your stuffing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is NL showing up on the St.Albert's Place tracker?


----------



## SINC

Marc, just the same as poultry stuffing with a little ground pork sausage meat, then roast the heart with the stuffing in place.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'll try some of that then, since I make an interesting dish with skinless chicken breasts, which I wok, and then back in a big dish with that sort of stuffing, oregano and grated cheeses. All this is mixed with a tin of diced tomatoes and I add some olive oil and fresh garlic. I bake this and it is usually finished in one sitting. If I make two, then there are leftovers for the next day.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Smack smack smack*



KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I'm getting a late start today - too much running around to do.....
> 
> A fast for breakfast would be perfect thanks. I'll be ready for a coffee in a little while though, being addicted and all.
> 
> Congrats on gaining the knack of the photo attach, Vicki! Now you can post pics in Whatami for us to guess!
> 
> My Mother-in-law is actually a gem - I absolutely adore her. She loves liver and onions and I will be cooking just that for her tonight. Nobody else (other than a very few restaurants) will cook it for her. My husband and daughter won't touch it with a ten foot fork.


I'm coming for dinner!! I LOVE:love2::love2: liver/onions and of course, the dreaded BACON. Only my eldest and I will eat it but I'm trying to get the youngest hooked as well. Can you give me your general recipe for liver/onions? Please include the thickness of the liver and how can you tell when it's done? I don't like it well done, a bit of pink in the middle is good for me. And do you use just regular onions or is there a type that works better? I also love chicken hearts, gizzards, and liver. So what time shall I arrive? What should I bring to drink and for dessert?



SINC said:


> Darn it Kim, will ya stop it already with that liver and onions talk? I love it. It was always my favourite dish. That is until my heart attacks. Now any organ meat is strictly forbidden. Gone are my steak and kidney pies too. And stuffed beef heart. My how I miss that stuff.


First of all, I didn't realize that organ meats were out for heart patients. I haven't been told to lay off yet, but my bp is very high, some episodes with severe chest pains, but my docs haven't advised diet modification yet. Wow Don, I'm sorry. But because I know you can take a joke; SMACK, SMACK, SMACK. That's me, licking my chops after eating Kim's rendition of liver and onions. Mmmmm!! I also love creamed kidneys but have never had kidney/beans. You'll have to send me that recipe please! Do you soak the kidneys in milk? And how do you do stuffed beef heart? Are you still allowed to eat beef tongue? OH, sorry Don, I forgot, you don't want to talk about thisbeejacon


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Darn it Kim, will ya stop it already with that liver and onions talk? I love it. It was always my favourite dish. That is until my heart attacks. Now any organ meat is strictly forbidden. Gone are my steak and kidney pies too. And stuffed beef heart. My how I miss that stuff.





Dr.G. said:


> "She loves liver and onions and I will be cooking just that for her tonight." Kim, invite me over for dinner. I love liver and onions, and can only make it when both my son and wife are out of the house. Both hate it with a passion.


Well, there will be enough for all to join us (or flee from us) as they wish. And in the Shang, there is no cholesterol to worry about. 

I love steak and kidney pie too - especially with the flaky pastry on top. Does anyone remember the Steak and kidney pies that you used to be able to buy in the can? I loved those....just remove the top of the pie shaped can and put it in the oven. The puff pastry would rise inches over the top. I can't find them anymore!

I also like to prepare chicken hearts and gizzards...my husband won't touch 'em, but I have the resident teen eating them....so I'll at least have company at that meal.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Recipes recipes!!*



KC4 said:


> Well, there will be enough for all to join us (or flee from us) as they wish. And in the Shang, there is no cholesterol to worry about.
> 
> I love steak and kidney pie too - especially with the flaky pastry on top. Does anyone remember the Steak and kidney pies that you used to be able to buy in the can? I loved those....just remove the top of the pie shaped can and put it in the oven. The puff pastry would rise inches over the top. I can't find them anymore!
> 
> I also like to prepare chicken hearts and gizzards...my husband won't touch 'em, but I have the resident teen eating them....so I'll at least have company at that meal.


That's true Don, no cholesterol here in the Shang!! Having said that, Kim, we need recipes please! You too Don. Until I'm told to lay off organs, I'm going to eat as many as possible. Has anyone tried the BBQ duck livers from chinatown? My youngest also eats the gizzards and hearts with me. I don't know of any way to prepare other than boil the heck out of them in boullion. Any edification is appreciated! And Dr. G, you can choose the wine for dinner. As for the kidney pie in a tin, was that the stuff that used to be imported from England? Is there even a Marks/Spencer around anywhere anymore?
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sinc's pics*

Well Don, your pics were a HUGE hit with the resident, 'I know everything because I'm in undergrad'. He actually thought I was pretty mean for laughing at the ducky. I told him that if someone took that pic, then surely someone would have called animal services to get the ducklings out....Good lord, I've raised kids who are far too humane...I guess the 'genes' from the WW of the West didn't rub off there....Dana, my sympathies. I keep telling my son, who thinks he's going to marry this girlfriend but doesn't like the parents, that IT IS A PACKAGE DEAL. I don't know, how does anyone else feel about that?


----------



## Dr.G.

"And Dr. G, you can choose the wine for dinner." I choose Manischewitz concord grape wine.

Manischewitz Wine


----------



## ciaochiao

*Interesting*

i haven't gone to your link provided yet, but I've actually never had Manischevitz wine. Why do you choose that one?


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Passover is coming up next month, and Manischevitz is the traditional Jewish wine for that season.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Fiddler on the roof - To Life

YouTube - To Life (Lechaim) - Fiddler on the Roof film


----------



## ciaochiao

*I loved that!!*

Hi Dr. G:
Are you of Jewish descent? I did the play Fiddler. It was my very 1st musical in which I was the rehearsal pianist and later conductor. We, in Regina at that time, did a run of it in the 'round' as well - at the Globe Theatre. I loved that play. I had watched it as a movie but when I actually read the libretto, it made even more sense. One of the 'stars', the one playing the wife - can't remember her name right now, was Shirley Agopsowich, the niece of John Vernon (the late Cdn actor). She had a beautiful voice. 

I observe Passover for my Jewish friends but quite honestly, I actually like the food. I like gefilte fish, matzo, and lox. I like a lot of other things as well, but don't know the proper names. Ok, you bring the wine Dr. G.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Vicki, my Jewish roots go back as far as I am able to go -- past my mother's grandmother, everyone was killed in Germany during the Holocaust. On my father's side, I can go back to his parents, who were from Russia, and came to America in 1903 when all the Jews were kicked out of Russia, just like in Fiddler on the Roof.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Well Don, your pics were a HUGE hit with the resident, 'I know everything because I'm in undergrad'. He actually thought I was pretty mean for laughing at the ducky. I told him that if someone took that pic, then surely someone would have called animal services to get the ducklings out....Good lord, I've raised kids who are far too humane...I guess the 'genes' from the WW of the West didn't rub off there....Dana, my sympathies. I keep telling my son, who thinks he's going to marry this girlfriend but doesn't like the parents, that IT IS A PACKAGE DEAL. I don't know, how does anyone else feel about that?


Glad you enjoyed the pictures Vicki. As for the package deal, that is correct as far as the husband is concerned, although I have never met my son's wife's parents or brother. Sometimes I think that is a good thing. (They chose to marry in Vegas with only close friends attending.)

Our daughter in law is a sweetie though, and calls us her "other Mom and Dad".


----------



## ciaochiao

*But then again*



SINC said:


> Glad you enjoyed the pictures Vicki. As for the package deal, that is correct as far as the husband is concerned, although I have never met my son's wife's parents or brother. Sometimes I think that is a good thing. (They chose to marry in Vegas with only close friends attending.)
> 
> Our daughter in law is a sweetie though, and calls us her "other Mom and Dad".


Wow, a Vegas wedding! I used to want that as well. With my 2nd, I did something similar as far as impromptu goes. We decided to get married while on vacation in Vancouver. Since the aquarium was always my favorite place to waste time, we got married in front of it. Looking back, I should have thrown him into the orca pool, on second thought, I like the orcas.... I think if it mattered, you'd have met the 'daughter's' parents and brother by now. You'll eventually meet, i'm guessing. But you say she's a sweetie, and that's likely because you and your wife are great in-laws. I think you'd be a great father in law and your wife looks very warm so you likely raised a son who chose a great girl and you guys are good parents, period!


----------



## SINC

I can hardly question their decision to marry off by themselves with friends. Ann and I married in a United Church in Medicine Hat back in 1965. There were six people in the church. The minister, the organist, the best man, the bridesmaid, Ann and I. Our "reception" was dinner and drinks in a local watering hole, but it was a day to remember.


----------



## ciaochiao

*What anniversary?*

Hmm, that's funny - I married in the United Church as well, but WAYY back in '86. The minister who married us went on to become the head of something then transferred here to Toronto. His name is Dave Iverson and I have no idea where he is now. Wonderful minister. Could use his guidance these days. As for a day to remember, I'm just curious; what anniversary will you guys be celebrating next? What month/date did you guys get married? Dr. G's logged in almost 14 yrs. My last marriage lasted 3.5 yrs, the 1st one -5. But in the 2nd one, i actually was IN the relationship from 1990-2000. We decided to have kids so I thought it prudent to get married. impudence on my part. But I did get the 'good' end of the stick, my kids - hmmm, sometimes I wonder. Just kidding. They are the sunshine in my days. Them and my doggies. I've actually yet to look up where St. Albert's is. I assume it's near Banff because you have an ad on mybirdie.ca for the Banff Lodge. How's your tracking app working out?


----------



## SINC

St. Albert is 400 km from Banff. It borders right on the NW edge of Edmonton and if there were no signs, you would not know if you were in Edmonton or St. Albert.

As to your question, October 8, 2009 will mark 44 years of marriage for us.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wowee!!*



SINC said:


> St. Albert is 400 km from Banff. It borders right on the NW edge of Edmonton and if there were no signs, you would not know if you were in Edmonton or St. Albert.
> 
> As to your question, October 8, 2009 will mark 44 years of marriage for us.


Thanks for the geography lesson Don. My 2nd ex was born in Edmonton. I so much want to bring my kids to both Banff and Jasper. I loved both. I spent a few years just hiking around Banff and a few years at the Banff School of Fine Arts as a pianist/accompanist. I've only been to Jasper a couple of times but liked it much more than over commercialized Banff. It's just that Banff was closer to Regina than Jasper. Since moving to Toronto, I only have pics and tales to tell my two youngest. When I'm a bit more 'flush' with $$, I intend to take the younger ones to my old haunts including Hawaii.

FORTY FOUR YEARS?? I thought that number deserved letters rather than numerical print. That's amazing Don. My 2nd kid was born on the 3rd so I'll remember your anniversary month. In advance, happy anniversary and what are you planning for your 'date'? Are the kids going to throw you guys a big 50th? Maybe some of us from the Shang can drop by to toast you both. Congratulations. I know that relationships are not easy and require a lot of work. You both are inspirations to your own and my children. Give the wifey a hug from us! (The dogs too).
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Hey everybody!
It's SPRING! 

Woot! Woot! Wooot!

(now is running out the front door to stare very hard at the flower bed.....are there any tulips showing yet???????))


----------



## ciaochiao

*Croak-us*



KC4 said:


> Hey everybody!
> It's SPRING!
> 
> Woot! Woot! Wooot!
> 
> (now is running out the front door to stare very hard at the flower bed.....are there any tulips showing yet???????))


I stopped doing that because last year, when Toronto had all that warm weather, the tulips, crocuses, et al, started to come up. Then we went into the deep freeze again and everything died. It was so disheartening:-(. literally, the crocuses 'croaked'. it made for a very weird growing season. My sunflowers still managed to come out healthy as did the lilacs but the tulips weren't dancing - only with Tiny Tim. But you're right, HAPPY SPRING EVERYONE!! Please send good weather, please send good weather...now I'm going to click my heels together and hope 'we're not in Kansas anymore Toto!'


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sinc's*

Don, out of curiosity, do you take any 'naturopathic' stuff for your health? I know Ann's a nurse so trained in modern meds but I was just wondering. I take prescription meds but have people left and right telling me I should switch some of my meds to 'natural' remedies. The issue to me is that I was also 'sort of' trained in modern meds and from my research, I know that natural remedies haven't passed any of the guidelines set forth by the science world. At the same time, I know that the ones that do pass often have 'hidden' results that the public will never see. So I was just curious as to what you think?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

It's Spring here as well, Kim ................... and we have up to 40cm of snow forecast for tonight, all day Saturday and into Sunday. Of course, this is 40cm of snow whipped around by strong winds, so the drifts could be 1 to 2 meters high. We shall see.

Welcome to Spring everyone outside of St.John's.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon everyone... 

I'll have some of that wonderful lentil soup please... I love lentils!

Anyone having trouble with that accounting firm Marc mentioned earlier, I know a very good legal firm... they will help you:

Bilkum, Runn & Hyde

I really blew it today... didn't get up until 1PM...  but I didn't go to bed until about 4:30AM and it was such a good sleep!  

I seem to be fortunate in cultivating some good places to be on the web lately, which may turn out well for me... there are some really neat people out there, including here...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Welcome!*



Dreambird said:


> Good afternoon everyone...
> 
> I'll have some of that wonderful lentil soup please... I love lentils!
> 
> Anyone having trouble with that accounting firm Marc mentioned earlier, I know a very good legal firm... they will help you:
> 
> Bilkum, Runn & Hyde
> 
> I really blew it today... didn't get up until 1PM...  but I didn't go to bed until about 4:30AM and it was such a good sleep!
> 
> I seem to be fortunate in cultivating some good places to be on the web lately, which may turn out well for me... there are some really neat people out there, including here...


Welcome to the Midnight Club!! I also don't sleep until around 3-4 a.m. If you ever need company, just pm or post here. If I'm up, I'll come talk. you're right about neat people. There are really great people here. I sometimes do the sleeping til 1 pm thing as well because i don't sleep until 7 a.m. Sometimes, I don't sleep at all but I'm so useless to my kids the next day so I literally 'force' myself to sleep and that has got to be the worse feeling in the world. So just come to the Shang when you're sleepless and I'll bore you to sleep:lmao:
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yummmm!!*

Dr. G, Don, can you guys smell Kim's cooking?? I can. I can smell the liver, ONIONS, AND BACON!! Yummmmm. Wow, it smells like Kim's actually in my kitchen....oh wait, that's my own cooking. I'm kidding. I'm only doing onions and bacon right now because NO ONE has sent me a goof-proof recipe for liver yet!!

Margaret, where are you today? I helped myself to your lentil soup. Hope you're ok. Maybe you're taking in a hockey game?


----------



## Dreambird

Vicki... I hold a Founder's Membership in the Night Owls Club...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Honorary*

Hahaha!!! Can I join the club as well? I feel as if I should be made an honorary member. My dad used to tell me that I 'treat day as night, night as day' and my mom called me a 'night cat' but in Chinese. It loses something in the translation:lmao: I've ALWAYS hated going to sleep. I don't like getting up in the mornings all that much either. During the regular school year, when I MUST be up and at it for my kids, I use something to get to sleep or I'd go for DAYS without sleeping. One of my friends purchased a math calculations and riddles book for me by Lewis Carroll. Apparently, he was an insomniac and wrote that book during one of his 'always awake' episodes. Do you know why you don't sleep? I haven't had a cup of coffee since I completed my graduate defense/thesis. I basically came home, looked at my coffee maker, washed it and put it away. So i can't blame caffeine anymore. i HATE tea unless it's iced and I don't drink that until summer. I don't eat sugary foods, although I always want to finish the box of Timbits all by myself. So I don't know why I'm always awake. I've read that some people simply don't require the prescribed 8 hrs of sleep. In fact, some people require only around 4 hrs. We need RG to comment on that. He's the psych/neuro guy. Even if I'm extremely active (physically running around), i don't tire mentally. just my old body aches but the mind won't stop. Have you ever been told why you are so awake? Have you always been that way?


----------



## KC4

OK Vicki, Here's an easy Liver n' Onions recipe: Use the freshest liver, calf liver, if possible. 

1. Thinly slice the liver (to ~1/4 inch thick)- even easier, ask the butcher to do it. If you do it, it helps a lot if it is semi-frozen. Most packages of liver come that way already. YAY! 

2. Soak the sliced liver in a pint of buttermilk - this tenderizes it and removes some of that funky liver taste/smell. Optional: Add a teaspoon of minced fresh garlic and or parsley.

3. Start up the hood fan! Fry 1/2 to whole pound of bacon in big frying pan.

4. Remove the cooked bacon from the pan and place it on paper towels to drain. 
Leave the bacon grease in the frying pan.

5. Chop white or yellow onions (however much you want) I usually do long slices rather than chunks - but it's a personal preference.

6. Saute the chopped onions in the bacon grease until they soften and become translucent. Scoop them out with a slotted spoon (to drain the bacon fat) and set them aside in a bowl. Turn frying pan heat down to low - but leave it on the stove. 

7. Mix a cup of flour with 1/2 teaspoon each of salt and pepper. Place mixture on a dinner plate or in a cake pan.

8. Turn frying pan back up to medium heat. 

9. Drain the buttermilk from the liver. Dredge liver slices in the flour mixture.

9. In the remaining bacon fat, saute the liver slices for 2.5 - 3 minutes on each side...you want the liver to be still slightly pink in the center. Sprinkle with a bit of lemon juice or vinegar while cooking. This brings out the right part of the liver flavor. Cut the thickest part of one slice open and peak to gauge whether it needs more or less time in the pan. Make sure slices lay flat and don't touch one another while cooking. That way, you gain some nice crispy edges. 

10. As the slices cook (you probably won't be able to fir them all in the pan at once) put the cooked liver slices in a pan in a warm (250) oven to wait for the rest.

11. After the last liver slices are done, return both the bacon and the onions to the frying pan to reheat. Once reheated, serve with the liver slices.

12. Turn off Hood fan! 

Perfect accompaniment : Mashed potatoes and fresh salad. 


Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Just sitting down with a glass of wine. The calm before the storm. How are all of you night owls this evening? There was a bit of soul searching overnight, and I did not want to break the mood this morning with idle chatter. I trust that no one was offended by my suggestion of a fast and some meditation.


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone.

I have a mass of cooking to do this evening--throwing a goodbye lunch for a good friend of mine who is moving to San Francisco next week.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Please?*



Sonal said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> I have a mass of cooking to do this evening--throwing a goodbye lunch for a good friend of mine who is moving to San Francisco next week.


Hi Sonal:
Long time no see! I hope your friend has a good time in her/his new job. San Fran is certainly beautiful enough to make anyone's job worthwhile. Since you are doing massive cooking this weekend, may I come as well? I love eating everyone else's cooking because mine is not very good at all. Please wish your friend a bon voyage from us! Have fun and happy cooking.
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Not me Marc... I think that was kind and thoughtful of you... 

Vicki... consider yourself inducted into the Night Owls Club! 
I have never really been a morning person... I find if I just follow my natural rhythms it's just "normal" for me to be awake until 2am - 4am generally and sleep until 10am - noon generally. I have had so many people, including family tell me I'm abnormal and I must change to a "normal" pattern it drove me wild... quite literally. Nervous breakdown... the whole bit... 2 of them in fact. Then I found this amazing psychiatrist I see now and he is just fantastic... his idea of normal versus abnormal when it comes to sleep patterns and things like that are not set in stone. Also yes I do have a great deal of trouble shutting my mind down sometimes... hence the meds... XX) I did something for myself which is a wonderful help... I got a cheap docking speaker thingie I can put my iPod in and put some soothing music of the type I like which I play on low volume on difficult nights which is sooooo nice...  I like Native American flute music, some Asian Zen type music and even the right sort of African tribal songs. They carry me away. I find I still need my 7 hours of sleep... just not when considered "normal"... :lmao:



Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Just sitting down with a glass of wine. The calm before the storm. How are all of you night owls this evening? There was a bit of soul searching overnight, and I did not want to break the mood this morning with idle chatter. I trust that no one was offended by my suggestion of a fast and some meditation.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Not me Marc... I think that was kind and thoughtful of you..." Thanks for the feedback, Diane. All is quiet here in The Hair of the Doxie Den. A bit of wine ................ a bit of Bach ................ a pack of doxies asleep by the fireplace.


----------



## Dreambird

Sounds peaceful... I believe I'll join you and have a glass of white wine as well. Something Australian please...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Me three*



Dr.G. said:


> "Not me Marc... I think that was kind and thoughtful of you..." Thanks for the feedback, Diane. All is quiet here in The Hair of the Doxie Den. A bit of wine ................ a bit of Bach ................ a pack of doxies asleep by the fireplace.


I too, thought it a very respectful manner of compassion Dr. G. But now, I need your prescription as given above: wine,doxies, Bach, and heat. I don't have a fireplace so I'll just turn up the heat! But I do have a lot of Bach on hand and a couple of shih tzus plus my two 'new' chuckwagon doxies. Perfect balm for a cold spring day.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, we have a fine selection of South Aust. wines, chilled and waiting to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I too, thought it a very respectful manner of compassion Dr." Thank you, Vicki.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to get up early to shovel snow, so someone else might have to make breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, as well, to all of you night owls. Meditate upon the sound of doxie ears flapping in a silent breeze.


----------



## Dreambird

I have a delightful, relaxed Fidget in his bed under the table... scented candle... May I recommend a glass of Banrock Station unoaked Chardonnay from South Eastern Australia Vicki? It's very good...


----------



## Dreambird

Good Nite Marc... sleep tight!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yummm!*



KC4 said:


> OK Vicki, Here's an easy Liver n' Onions recipe:
> 
> 9. Drain the buttermilk from the liver. Dredge liver slices in the flour mixture.
> 
> I have never done that! I LOVE fresh buttermilk. I'll have the perfect excuse for buying it now. No one in my home will drink it, not even my doggies!
> 
> 9. In the remaining bacon fat, saute the liver slices for 2.5 - 3 minutes on each side...you want the liver to be still slightly pink in the center. Sprinkle with a bit of lemon juice or vinegar while cooking. This brings out the right part of the liver flavor. Cut the thickest part of one slice open and peak to gauge whether it needs more or less time in the pan. Make sure slices lay flat and don't touch one another while cooking. That way, you gain some nice crispy edges.
> 
> Wow, I've never heard of lemon juice bringing out the flavor either! That's pretty cool. I also didn't realize that the touching edges would remove the 'crispy edge'. That's a great tip.:clap:
> 
> 10. As the slices cook (you probably won't be able to fir them all in the pan at once) put the cooked liver slices in a pan in a warm (250) oven to wait for the rest.
> 
> Again, another good tip because you're right, I never can fit it all in the pan:clap:
> 
> 12. Turn off Hood fan!
> 
> Perfect accompaniment : Mashed potatoes and fresh salad.
> 
> And how about sweet potato fries? I think that's the dinner i'm going to make this week. I try to cook one 'decent' meal a week. Tonight's was cream of mushroom and chives chicken with spinach salad that has REAL bacon, red onions, and hard boiled eggs plus rice.
> 
> Enjoy!


:love2:

Thanks Kim! Ahem, where's the banana bread recipe that's so easy? But then again, for you, easy is something that would be about a level 3.5 out of 4 for me!!

I've copied the recipe - NOTE THAT DON . And then I'm going to make sure I turn on ALL the fans to head 'east', so Don doesn't have to suffer even more. We love Don and even though I'm sure Ann could use a rest from him, we want to keep him around for a while right?
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

May I have a little bit of the bacon and onions to put over my perogies? I... I... I don't like liver...  Sorry, I'm sure it's very good for those who like it...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Absolutely!*



Dreambird said:


> May I have a little bit of the bacon and onions to put over my perogies? I... I... I don't like liver...  Sorry, I'm sure it's very good for those who like it...


Hi Diane:

Here are 5 strips of medium crispy bacon (I like it almost raw) and an entire vidalia onion, cut into rings, cooked until translucent. Would you consider tossing me a few perogies?? I LOVE perogies. Everyone else here does as well, which is why there are never any left for me!! But that's ok. It's also ok you don't like liver because it appears that only Kim, Dr. G, my eldest, Kim's mom in law, and I like liver. Everyone else runs!
Vicki


----------



## Sonal

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Sonal:
> Long time no see! I hope your friend has a good time in her/his new job. San Fran is certainly beautiful enough to make anyone's job worthwhile. Since you are doing massive cooking this weekend, may I come as well? I love eating everyone else's cooking because mine is not very good at all. Please wish your friend a bon voyage from us! Have fun and happy cooking.
> Vicki


I'm usually here, I just don't always make my presence known. 

Still cooking... got a late start, and I have a lot to do, plus I need to pop into the market tomorrow to get a few things to finish up.

So far, I have a tiramisu in the fridge and a lemon-lentil salad ready.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Beautiful!*

Hi Everyone in the Midnight Shang! I feel like that should be said in that 'FM radio voice'. Anyway, I'm always 'bragging' about Don's products, Kim's general greatness, and Dr. G's sagacity. I just took a really quickie tour of Diane's 'Images from the Rim' and for anyone who HASN'T gone there recently, do go! There are some breathtakingly beautiful designs and really cool ideas. If I win a lottery tomorrow, I'm stampeding over and getting at least one of everything Diane!! How is it that one forum can contain so much ability? Could you guys just rub some off on me please? Geez, you guys have so much - surely you don't mind donating a bit here? Honestly Diane, I can see your heart in your work. If this is how you produce your art - staying up until Dracula and I come home, then please keep going! Ok, I'm going back for another, longer stay.
Vicki


----------



## Sonal

Oh, and if you are looking for a simple banana bread recipe, this is mine. I like that it all goes in one bowl and can get mixed up with a spoon--less clean up.

Banana Bread
(from SimplyRecipes.com)
3 or 4 ripe bananas, smashed
1/3 cup melted butter
1 cup sugar (I use a bit less)
1 egg, beaten
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 teaspoon baking soda
Pinch of salt
1 1/2 cup of flour
1 cup crushed, toasted walnuts

No need for a mixer for this recipe. Preheat the oven to 350°F. With a wooden spoon, mix butter into the mashed bananas in a large mixing bowl. Mix in the sugar, egg, and vanilla. Sprinkle the baking soda and salt over the mixture and mix in. Add the flour last, mix. Pour mixture into a buttered 4x8 inch loaf pan. Bake for 1 hour. Cool on a rack. Remove from pan and slice to serve.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ooohh!*



Sonal said:


> I'm usually here, I just don't always make my presence known.
> 
> Still cooking... got a late start, and I have a lot to do, plus I need to pop into the market tomorrow to get a few things to finish up.
> 
> So far, I have a tiramisu in the fridge and a lemon-lentil salad ready.


I'll just sneak into your fridge and whisk away your tiramisu and lemon-lentil salad while you're at the market tomorrow! I assume you'll be attending the St. Lawrence mkt? That salad sounds yummy. I love lentils. Diane likes them too, as does Margaret - hint hint hint...And THANKS for the banana bread recipe. Now, I've got a couple. I'm just itching to see Kim's and view what SHE considers, EASY. Yours however, does look almost Vicki-goof-proof. Just a quick anecdote for you (I know you've got to cook). When I HAD to take Home Ec in grade 9, one of our lessons was making muffins. My teacher disliked me INTENSELY. She figured out that i never 'sifted' the flour but rather, just used a knife, stirred it around in the bowl, tossed some on my face, hands, and apron, etc. I was the 'nerdy' skipped two grades kind of kid so, when I read the muffing recipe, I thought the author was a knob. Now, back then, there were no computers to generate fonts or letter position. The recipe said, 11/3 tsp baking powder. I'm thinking, 'Stupid person, improper fraction!' So, I put 11 divided by 3 which is 3 and two-thirds tsp of baking powder in the mix. So 40 min later, everyone is gawking at my muffins which were trying to rival Mt. Everest in height. No one, not even the teacher, could figure out what I could have POSSIBLY messed up in such a simple recipe. The boys started using my muffins for football practice-they were SO HARD!! I took two home to my beloved mommy. She tried and i do mean 'TRIED' to take a bite, succeeded in a crumb, and nodded that they were 'great sweetie!' A little later, she quietly asked me what the recipe was, I pulled out my binder and produced the recipe, reading it to her. When I got to the 'Improper fraction' and even arrogantly criticized the writer for being so lazy as to not simplify the fraction, she started laughing and left the room. A few minutes later, she came back and said, 'Vicki, that was ONE and ONE-THIRD tsp of baking powder.' Oooopss!! So my confidence was sufficiently eroded and I never aspired to understand how to cook. Having three kids however, is a pretty quick tutor!! I still suck, but boy, can I ever microwave rice well!! So, when you have a moment, please DO instruct on the lemon-lentil salad. My children will thank you! Happy Cooking! (Don, did you go in and take the Tiramisu while I distracted Sonal with my story??)beejacon
Vicki


----------



## Sonal

Hands off the tiramisu, but you are more than welcome to have some of the leftovers... I am making a ridiculous amount of food.

Have just knocked off a quinoa-cranberry-walnut salad. (This is going to be a salad-heavy lunch.)

On to prep some sesame noodles, and get my veggies roasting for sandwiches tomorrow. I plan to grab a fresh baguette at the Market tomorrow, plus some apple cider for cheddar-baked apples. I'm still debating if I should get the strawberry shortcake done now or later.

I am quite literally next door to the St Lawrence Market... that comes in handy at times.

Drooling yet? LOL.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> May I have a little bit of the bacon and onions to put over my perogies? I... I... I don't like liver...  Sorry, I'm sure it's very good for those who like it...


 I :love2: pudda ha....that's what we used to call them growing up, living around many Ukrainian families. I also prefer them fried, (with a generous dollop of sour cream) which I know isn't the healthiest preparation method. 



Sonal said:


> I
> So far, I have a tiramisu in the fridge and a lemon-lentil salad ready.


OOoohh, that's sounds good - I love Tiramisu and intuitively believe that the lemon and lentil flavors would compliment each other. I'm going to have to try it to confirm it. I have this 6th sense when I read a recipe. I can combine the flavors of the ingredients in my head and typically imagine what something would taste like. Usually I am quite close. 



ciaochiao said:


> I'll just sneak into your fridge and whisk away your tiramisu and lemon-lentil salad while you're at the market tomorrow! I assume you'll be attending the St. Lawrence mkt? That salad sounds yummy. I love lentils. Diane likes them too, as does Margaret - hint hint hint...And THANKS for the banana bread recipe. Now, I've got a couple. I'm just itching to see Kim's and view what SHE considers, EASY. Yours however, does look almost Vicki-goof-proof. Just a quick anecdote for you (I know you've got to cook). When I HAD to take Home Ec in grade 9, one of our lessons was making muffins. My teacher disliked me INTENSELY. She figured out that i never 'sifted' the flour but rather, just used a knife, stirred it around in the bowl, tossed some on my face, hands, and apron, etc. I was the 'nerdy' skipped two grades kind of kid so, when I read the muffing recipe, I thought the author was a knob. Now, back then, there were no computers to generate fonts or letter position. The recipe said, 11/3 tsp baking powder. I'm thinking, 'Stupid person, improper fraction!' So, I put 11 divided by 3 which is 3 and two-thirds tsp of baking powder in the mix. So 40 min later, everyone is gawking at my muffins which were trying to rival Mt. Everest in height. No one, not even the teacher, could figure out what I could have POSSIBLY messed up in such a simple recipe. The boys started using my muffins for football practice-they were SO HARD!! I took two home to my beloved mommy. She tried and i do mean 'TRIED' to take a bite, succeeded in a crumb, and nodded that they were 'great sweetie!' A little later, she quietly asked me what the recipe was, I pulled out my binder and produced the recipe, reading it to her. When I got to the 'Improper fraction' and even arrogantly criticized the writer for being so lazy as to not simplify the fraction, she started laughing and left the room. A few minutes later, she came back and said, 'Vicki, that was ONE and ONE-THIRD tsp of baking powder.' Oooopss!! So my confidence was sufficiently eroded and I never aspired to understand how to cook. Having three kids however, is a pretty quick tutor!! I still suck, but boy, can I ever microwave rice well!! So, when you have a moment, please DO instruct on the lemon-lentil salad. My children will thank you! Happy Cooking! (Don, did you go in and take the Tiramisu while I distracted Sonal with my story??)beejacon
> Vicki


Hahah Vicki! Funny story:lmao::lmao::lmao:....I once bought an IKEA Cookbook thinking that I should learn to cook more Swedish dishes since that constitutes approx half of my ethnic heritage....one recipe was for coffee accented pork chops. Sounded bizarre, but I like bizarre foods, so I gave it a try. The recipe called for 2 TBSP of coffee. Not being much of a coffee drinker yet, I bought a jar of Maxwell House Instant Coffee...and scooped two TBSP of the instant granules into my preparation (of course it meant 2 TBSPs of prepared coffee) The dish was inedibletptptptp



Sonal said:


> Have just knocked off a quinoa-cranberry-walnut salad. (This is going to be a salad-heavy lunch.)
> 
> On to prep some sesame noodles, and get my veggies roasting for sandwiches tomorrow. I plan to grab a fresh baguette at the Market tomorrow, plus some apple cider for cheddar-baked apples. I'm still debating if I should get the strawberry shortcake done now or later.
> 
> Drooling yet? LOL.


YES! Have you tried Applewood smoked Cheddar on apples yet, Sonal? MMMMMmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> YES! Have you tried Applewood smoked Cheddar on apples yet, Sonal? MMMMMmmmmmmm.....


No... but it seems like such a natural fit.

I wasn't sure which way to go with the apples, but I talked to the cheesemonger this morning and he was in favour of a really strong cheddar. Then he gave me a taste of their 8 year old white cheddar. It was fantastic--sharp and yet a little creamy. 

Sesame noodles done, but for garnish. Veggies chopped and marinating in olive oil and balsamic, so I can just turn on the oven and give them a roast tomorrow. I think I will put the extra leaf in my table, make up my to-list for tomorrow morning and call it a night. I'm trying a lot of new recipes, so the planning is tricky.

Anyway, the lemon-lentil salad is from Mark Bittman's "How to Cook Everything Vegetarian". Really terrific cookbook... his food is very simple, so I find it a good point starting point. I will give you the full report on how this tastes tomorrow.

1 cup dried lentils (preferably du Puy)
1 bay leaf
2 cloves garlic
2 lemons
2 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp capers
1/4 cup minced fresh chives, shallot or red onion (I used onion--it needs the colour)
salt and pepper to taste

1) Cook lentils in water with bay leave and garlic cloves for 20-30 minutes or until tender but not burst
2) Juice one lemon into a bowl. Peel the other lemon and rough-chop the segments into small pieces. Add lemon segments, olive oil, capers, chives, salt and pepper to lemon juice.
3) Drain lentils and combine with dressing while still hot. Let rest, stirring occaisionally. Serve warm or room temperature.


----------



## Dreambird

I usually make the bacon crispy and break it up, and the onions chopped up not too small and fry them in a little bit of canola oil and BUTTER... the oil keeps the butter from burning. I like the onions nice and browned around the edges. Then I have boiled perogies ready and I spoon all that buttery onion goodness all over them, heap the bacon bits on, a little salt and pepper and that's good for me. Sour cream on the side for those who want some. 

I never thought of throwing the perogies in the frying pan... that sounds good too.

I have to go to the dentist way too early tomorrow... XX) Just a filling I HOPE...
As a reward for myself and everyone here I'll make a pile of perogies stuffed with potato and cheddar cheese, both boiled and fried with all the fixings later in the day around 4PM my time. OK?  

Vicki... thank you for the most kind comments on my store... most of the art I did in Photoshop and/or Digital Camera.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I woke up hungry and now I know why, it was all this talk of cooking going on all night long. Tea and coffee are ready to go along with some fresh pastries and a fruit platter this morning. Lightly scrambled eggs are a must with these.

mybirdie.ca is done for another day and I am off to the media bonspiel today to be a spectator and reminisce with many old friends. Should be a lot of fun and who knows, I might even win the duck race again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and eggs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from two hours of shoveling. The wind is whipping the snow up so I can't use the snowblower yet. Still, we had about 6 inches overnight, and it is still snowing hard. Another 6-8 inches is predicted by tomorrow morning, with a coating of freezing rain and hail to make matters worse. Still, it is only -4C outside, so it feels more like snow in Dec. rather than snow in March .................. and on the first full day of Spring. 

Sadly, this will put us over the 10 foot mark for total snow this Winter. Everyone was hoping for less than 10 feet of total snow, since there was a contest for those who were around the last time this happened, way back in 1937. Such is Life.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice to be back home and sleeping in my own bed. Staying in hotels rooms for a week just makes me feel sluggish along with constantly having to eat out. New Brunswick was nice and I was completely floored by how much snow was still left. Driving into our office out there was like driving through a tunnel of snow. Hopefully that melts pretty soon but they need to be careful of flooding now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. New Brunswick got far more snow than we have so far this Winter, but I know the feeling of driving through those snow tunnels. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CBC.ca. So, tell me something that I don't already know ...............

"Sheila's Brush: Snow, winds wallop eastern Newfoundland 

Last Updated: Saturday, March 21, 2009 | 10:42 AM NT Comments1Recommend6CBC News 
A fast-moving storm began dumping heavy, wet snow across eastern Newfoundland on Saturday, with authorities warning motorists to be cautious on slippery thoroughfares.

Environment Canada was expecting 30 to 40 centimetres of snow to fall on Newfoundland's Burin and Avalon peninsulas by late Saturday.

The storm — a classic example of what's called Sheila's Brush, or a tough March storm that falls near St. Patrick's Day — was also bringing strong gusts of winds and had caused numerous cancellations in the St. John's area and elsewhere.

The provincial Department of Transportation issued advisories Saturday morning that main highways on the Avalon Peninsula were snow-covered and often slippery.

Const. Trevor Abbot of the Royal Newfoundland Constabulary said driving conditions were already poor in the St. John's area by Saturday morning.

"Roads this morning are snow-covered with slippery sections. City of St. John's crews have been out and about and have some of the main thoroughfares started, plowed and salted, [but] a lot of the sidestreets haven't been cleared," Abbott told CBC News.

The storm may take an even nastier turn in St. John's and on the rest of the eastern Avalon Peninsula, when the snow is expected to change overnight to rain.

Environment Canada meteorologist Damien Braet said there's a high risk of freezing rain during that switch, which is expected to include 15 to 20 millimetres of precipitation.

Braet said winds will combine with the snowfall to pose problems for people who are travelling.

"The winds will be picking up as the day progresses.... This will combine with the snow to give near-zero visibilities," Braet told CBC News.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc, Don & Steve.

Up again, and the cooking continues. Just got back from the Market where I picked up some wine and fresh baguette.... felt very French walking home with all that.

On to the shortcake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon jour, Sonal. Fresh is the way to go these days.


----------



## Sonal

That is what I love about where I live, Marc... next door is a Farmer's Market. I always know when something is in season because suddenly, the Market is full of it.

Mind you, my strawberrries aren't exactly local (probably from Florida) but it's nice to have strawberry shortcake in March.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, this is why my wife wants us to retire to Wolfville, NS in about 4 years. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Anyway, the lemon-lentil salad is from Mark Bittman's "How to Cook Everything Vegetarian". Really terrific cookbook... his food is very simple, so I find it a good point starting point. I will give you the full report on how this tastes tomorrow.
> 
> 1 cup dried lentils (preferably du Puy)
> 1 bay leaf
> 2 cloves garlic
> 2 lemons
> 2 tbsp olive oil
> 1 tbsp capers
> 1/4 cup minced fresh chives, shallot or red onion (I used onion--it needs the colour)
> salt and pepper to taste
> 
> 1) Cook lentils in water with bay leave and garlic cloves for 20-30 minutes or until tender but not burst
> 2) Juice one lemon into a bowl. Peel the other lemon and rough-chop the segments into small pieces. Add lemon segments, olive oil, capers, chives, salt and pepper to lemon juice.
> 3) Drain lentils and combine with dressing while still hot. Let rest, stirring occaisionally. Serve warm or room temperature.


HAH! A Surprise! I predicted the olive oil and garlic, and the bay leaf not so much a surprise - but the CAPERS! Who Hoo!!!!...Even my brain-taster is challenged with that one! Thanks Sonal!



Dreambird said:


> I never thought of throwing the perogies in the frying pan... that sounds good too.
> 
> I have to go to the dentist way too early tomorrow... XX) Just a filling I HOPE...
> As a reward for myself and everyone here I'll make a pile of perogies stuffed with potato and cheddar cheese, both boiled and fried with all the fixings later in the day around 4PM my time. OK?
> 
> Vicki... thank you for the most kind comments on my store... most of the art I did in Photoshop and/or Digital Camera.


OK! I'm In....I like to saute my freshly boiled pudda hay in butter and chopped green onions. 

And I agree with Vicki - your art creations are very good - quite pleasing to the eye. 



SINC said:


> Morning all, I woke up hungry and now I know why, it was all this talk of cooking going on all night long. Tea and coffee are ready to go along with some fresh pastries and a fruit platter this morning. Lightly scrambled eggs are a must with these.
> 
> mybirdie.ca is done for another day and I am off to the media bonspiel today to be a spectator and reminisce with many old friends. Should be a lot of fun and who knows, I might even win the duck race again.


Thanks for the scrambled eggs and fruit SINC. Have fun at the spiel and may you have the fastest duck. 
I'll be sure to check mybirdie later today to see what's quackin.



Sonal said:


> Up again, and the cooking continues. Just got back from the Market where I picked up some wine and fresh baguette.... felt very French walking home with all that.


All you need is a beret! Good luck with the party today!


Dr. G. Your weather sounds horrendous. Be careful not to hurt yourself - 2 hours of shoveling sounds like too much to me. Yeesh!


----------



## KC4

..ahem, BTW...Good Morning Shang Gang!


----------



## Dreambird

Hello... Goodbye... gotta go to the dentist... XX)

Back later!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, round one of our snow is over, with just light flurries ............. round two approaches with maybe another foot of snow ............. topped of by an inch of freezing rain. Welcome to Spring here in St.John's.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## ciaochiao

*Busy Boardies!*

Wow you guys!! I'm away from the Shang for an entire morning and find y'all here. What a group of busy boardies (tee hee hee!). 




KC4 said:


> I :love2: pudda ha....that's what we used to call them growing up, living around many Ukrainian families. I also prefer them fried, (with a generous dollop of sour cream) which I know isn't the healthiest preparation method.
> 
> ARRGGHHHHH!! I :love2::love2::love2: pira 'hair'. I think I'm going to just go buy some from the many merchants in Bloor West Village who make and sell the things. I've only made them from scratch 3 times and they were LABOR intensive! But well worth the work!
> 
> Hahah Vicki! Funny story:lmao::lmao::lmao:....I once bought an IKEA Cookbook thinking that I should learn to cook more Swedish dishes since that constitutes approx half of my ethnic heritage....one recipe was for coffee accented pork chops. Sounded bizarre, but I like bizarre foods, so I gave it a try. The recipe called for 2 TBSP of coffee. Not being much of a coffee drinker yet, I bought a jar of Maxwell House Instant Coffee...and scooped two TBSP of the instant granules into my preparation (of course it meant 2 TBSPs of prepared coffee) The dish was inedibletptptptp
> 
> I can't imagine you messing anything up Kim! But that you did just proves your only superhuman rather than suprasuperhuman
> 
> YES! Have you tried Applewood smoked Cheddar on apples yet, Sonal? MMMMMmmmmmmm.....


SMOKED CHEDDAR?? SOUNDS INCREDIBLE! I've never tried it but I sure will now. has anyone ever tried smoked mozzarella?



Dreambird said:


> I usually make the bacon crispy and break it up, and the onions chopped up not too small and fry them in a little bit of canola oil and BUTTER... the oil keeps the butter from burning. I like the onions nice and browned around the edges. Then I have boiled perogies ready and I spoon all that buttery onion goodness all over them, heap the bacon bits on, a little salt and pepper and that's good for me. Sour cream on the side for those who want some.
> 
> I never knew that oil would help keep the butter from burning. wow, the things i learn here!
> 
> I have to go to the dentist way too early tomorrow... XX) Just a filling I HOPE...
> As a reward for myself and everyone here I'll make a pile of perogies stuffed with potato and cheddar cheese, both boiled and fried with all the fixings later in the day around 4PM my time. OK?
> 
> OK!! We'll all be here for dinner.:clap:
> 
> Vicki... thank you for the most kind comments on my store... most of the art I did in Photoshop and/or Digital Camera.


I love your designs. I just can't choose which ones I like the most! Too much creativity there for my brain to handle!:love2:



SINC said:


> Morning all, I woke up hungry and now I know why, it was all this talk of cooking going on all night long. Tea and coffee are ready to go along with some fresh pastries and a fruit platter this morning. Lightly scrambled eggs are a must with these.
> 
> I'll take those scrambled eggs thank you, and a few fresh pastries so I can further digress from losing the winter weight!!
> 
> mybirdie.ca is done for another day and I am off to the media bonspiel today to be a spectator and reminisce with many old friends. Should be a lot of fun and who knows, I might even win the duck race again.


good luck with the ducks Don. Have fun at the spiel and i need a ride so please bring me a broom!!:lmao:



Dr.G. said:


> Just got in from two hours of shoveling. The wind is whipping the snow up so I can't use the snowblower yet. Still, we had about 6 inches overnight, and it is still snowing hard. Another 6-8 inches is predicted by tomorrow morning, with a coating of freezing rain and hail to make matters worse. Still, it is only -4C outside, so it feels more like snow in Dec. rather than snow in March .................. and on the first full day of Spring.


Dr. G: I'm SO sorry to hear about the darn snow. You've really endured this year haven't you! I'll just go have a talk with Demeter! I believe that Persephone is back so there's no reason for her to be mourning any longer!! I'll threaten her with Hades, I have a special connection with him.beejacon And as Kim said, please do be careful



overkill said:


> Good morning everyone. Nice to be back home and sleeping in my own bed. Staying in hotels rooms for a week just makes me feel sluggish along with constantly having to eat out. New Brunswick was nice and I was completely floored by how much snow was still left. Driving into our office out there was like driving through a tunnel of snow. Hopefully that melts pretty soon but they need to be careful of flooding now.


Welcome home Steve. How's the guitar coming along?



Dreambird said:


> Hello... Goodbye... gotta go to the dentist... XX)
> 
> Back later!


You'll be fine Diane, just remember you have a wonderful dinner party slated for 4 p.m. And no matter what the dentist does, it's nice, soft perogies with cheddar cheese and potatoes that await you!

So now, I wish for everyone to have a great afternoon, I have to go out and buy cutlery - because there is a cutlery monster in my home and our forks have decided to 'disappear'. We used to have two sets and then some of forks. We now have ONE fork in the house. I have NO IDEA where they've gone. The three kids I birthed shrug the shoulders, the puppies look at me quizzically, so I have no option left. Don't be too busy or I shan't be able to keep up with the reading!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G: I'm SO sorry to hear about the darn snow. You've really endured this year haven't you!" Actually, Vicki, we have been lucky with the snow this winter. Much of it was gone, except in the gardens ............ before today. We had just over 9 feet of snow, which would have been the least snowfall for a winter since 1937 for here in St.John's. Sadly, we just received about a foot, with up to a foot more to come overnight. Thus, we will be over 10 feet of snow ........... for now. Still, our average yearly snowfall is now about 13 feet, so we should be below average for this Winter. We shall see.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

VICKI! I found your cutlery! Looks like they are pretty forked up though!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Aha!*



Dr.G. said:


> "Dr. G: I'm SO sorry to hear about the darn snow. You've really endured this year haven't you!" Actually, Vicki, we have been lucky with the snow this winter. Much of it was gone, except in the gardens ............ before today. We had just over 9 feet of snow, which would have been the least snowfall for a winter since 1937 for here in St.John's. Sadly, we just received about a foot, with up to a foot more to come overnight. Thus, we will be over 10 feet of snow ........... for now. Still, our average yearly snowfall is now about 13 feet, so we should be below average for this Winter. We shall see.
> 
> How is Life treating you today?


You are always so gracious Dr. G. Your students must adore you, I sure would have had I been under your tutelage. You also remind me of my most favorite prof in the world, Richard Pope- anthro guy. He was the one who kept me going during my last stretch in my hons program. I almost quit. He'd coddle me weekly and encourage my dampened spirits. I loved him so much! he drove this ratty old, beat up Jeep Wagoneer that I swear was made in 1959. I just know you get so much pain from the shoveling and want to see you away from that! I'm doing fine, thanks for asking. I had a good dose of Don's photos at mybirdie and that helped elevate my mood. It is a very sad world we live in at times, and I literally thank God for places like the Shang and Whatami!



KC4 said:


> VICKI! I found your cutlery! Looks like they are pretty forked up though!


AHA!! Well, at least they're 'forked' up in a very creative way!! let's see if Don's tutoring still works....I'm going to TRY and include the pics of my errant forks!


----------



## Dr.G.

"You are always so gracious Dr. G. Your students must adore you, I sure would have had I been under your tutelage. You also remind me of my most favorite prof in the world, Richard Pope- anthro guy." Thank you for the compliment, Vicki. Some of my students would agree I think.

Marc Glassman - Memorial University of Newfoundland - RateMyProfessors.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, do I ache. I have done this much shoveling and snow blowing since Feb. Of course, I am trying to do my driveway, my neighbor's driveway (who is away) and the two driveways of the two single moms across the street. Both watched as I used the snow blower to clear out their driveways .......... and then both brought me over some cookies about two hours later. Cool.


----------



## overkill

Snuck out for the first jog of spring. Hopefully I can keep it up as it felt really good to get the first run over with. Body is hurting now, time to go relax a bit.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Man, do I ache. I have done this much shoveling and snow blowing since Feb. Of course, I am trying to do my driveway, my neighbor's driveway (who is away) and the two driveways of the two single moms across the street. Both watched as I used the snow blower to clear out their driveways .......... and then both brought me over some cookies about two hours later. Cool.





overkill said:


> Snuck out for the first jog of spring. Hopefully I can keep it up as it felt really good to get the first run over with. Body is hurting now, time to go relax a bit.


Be careful out there you two - try not to overdo it!


----------



## KC4

The awesomely EASY Banana Bread Recipe is located HERE!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Be careful out there you two - try not to overdo it!" Thanks for the concern, Kim. However, when an inch of sleet hits 40cm of snow, and then the temps dip to -9C, it is either cleared away before the sleet/freeze, or forms the basis for thick ice.


----------



## Dreambird

Hello folks... perogies are just about ready for your enjoyment... 

I've got tons of fresh crispy bacon ready to crumble up into bits for sprinkling over them... enough for generous sprinkling... onions are just being prepared with lots of butter. 

I have green onions as well and sour cream. Perogies are boiled and just ready for a toss in the frying pan.

Since this is the Shang... I declare this a perfectly healthy meal, no worries about cholesterol or any of that other stuff there...


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I love perogies and green onions and no-fat sour cream. Merci.


----------



## Dreambird

OK... here it is folks... I think I have everything you might want. If not ask and I'll get it... 

A huge platter of perogies, boiled and then lightly fried... I have put the additions in warmed serving dishes so you may all have your favorites... bacon bits, fried onions in butter, more melted butter just in case, green onions. There is also regular sour cream and no fat sour cream.

I've also made a nice green salad... with every popular choice of dressing available. Drinks ranging from coffee, tea, water, fruit juices to good old pop...

Dig in!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Regrets*

Hello All:
Your dinner smells, looks, and I'm sure, tastes incredible Diane. I am going to have to ask that you guys please save me a plate because I must lay down. I am one of those victims of migraines and one has hit me very hard so I need to medicate, ice bag, and lay down. I'm so sorry to be a stick in the mud but please, don't eat it all! Save me a little bit ok?

Dr. G, I really hope that your back is going to hold out right now. You have truly gone through a nasty bout of snow this winter as I've seen you literally writhing in pain after a few of your storms. Please heed Kim's words and be careful. 

OK, see all of you when my head stops pounding:--(
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Perogies and OJ ............ a great combo to warm up from trying to shovel snow/hail/freezing rain. Merci, Diane.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G, I really hope that your back is going to hold out right now." It's hurting, but holding up. Thanks, Vicki.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. I've been thinking about you all day as I listen to the wind against my windows. This building is situated so wind rarely strikes my side of the building but when it does, I'm glad I have the day off and can curl up with a good book and forget about it.

I cringed as I thought about you out there shovelling.

It's been about 0° all day so with the wind, most of the snow will be gone except where it's piled up or sheltered. Also with the wind working on it, there's less chance of the water laying in the streets.

The perogies sounded very good, but I had to pass. Another thing I can only eat "virtually" - but I had some nice bacon and cabbage muddle to make up for it.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, and Marc, I hope you will soon see the last of the snow. Remember cold briefly for your back. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, the winds are only about 50+km/h, but they are out of the northeast. Thus, a nor'easter is upon us. We have had about 25cm of snow, 3cm of hail, and freezing rain off and on, which is taking place now. What is problematic is the 10-20cm of fresh snow and stronger winds that are forecast for overnight. Still, I leave an inch or two of snow/hail on the driveway which actually makes shoveling a bit easier because there is not ice on the pavement. And, if it gets very deep, I have the snow blower. Thanks for asking. Care for a nightcap at The Hair of the Doxie? Or a glass of wine?


----------



## KC4

MMmmmmm, Thanks for the perogies Diane, fried in butter with green onions. Perfect.

And I'll take a nice glass of Pinot Grigio with that Marc, thanks! I hope your back is not all seized up by morning!

Get better soon Vicki! Migraines are horrible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, one glass of Pinot Grigio coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

I will most likely be outside doing battle with the snow and ice. So, if someone else could do Sunday brunch, that would be appreciated by one and all. Merci.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Nite Marc... sleep tight... 

Any leftovers are stashed in the fridge now... feel free to re-heat some for yourself if you wish. I made off with a bunch of the bacon bits to put in Omelets tomorrow here, but there should be plenty left. 

Dunno yet, if I get lazy it'll be scrambled eggs with bacon bits... either way a favourite. 

Hope the migraine lets up soon, Vicki...


----------



## overkill

Good evening to some for whom it still is Saturday and good day to other whom it is already Sunday.

Looking to carry the quiet weekend all today and just relax and catch up around the house.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, the Sunday buffet is ready to go, help yourselves. It is going to be a lazy Sunday for me as I catch up on some reading, a movie and the golf later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast. I shall need it before I go out and face the ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looked outside and decided not to face the outdoors just yet. We are experiencing something called ": Fog Depositing Ice", which is not freezing rain or freezing drizzle, but an overhanging fog that is slowly coating the trees ........... and everything else with a thin coat of ice. This is on top of the half inch of ice already on the trees. Makes for a strange morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I could swear I just read that post in the weather thread. Either that or I have double vision this morning.


----------



## SINC

I received some interesting pictures taken from the space shuttle yesterday. I have mentioned here before about light pollution and how I like to get out into the rural parts of Saskatchewan and see all the stars. Here is one shot taken by astronaut Sunita Williams of North America which clearly shows just how much light man puts out each night:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Not double vision, although I do not take that sort of warning sign lightly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazed that there was so much light in the St.John's area. You can see where we are from space. We are that easternmost tip of light. Not cool.


----------



## SINC

Here is another shot of St. John's from the other side of the Atlantic and it still stands out. It clearly demonstrates that we are not alone as Europe, the middle east, India and China are also very bright. Africa is truly "the dark continent" when viewed here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, most of the light is from the Avalon Peninsula, which includes St.John's and about 25% of the entire population of NL.


----------



## KC4

Goodmorning Don and Marc,

Don, those are very cool images, thanks - but not cool what they represent. Thanks for Sunday Brunch - excellent!

Marc,
Glad to hear you have not completely seized up from your snow battles yesterday. Did you see any snow snakes? They typically slither across highways and ski runs, frightening motorists and tripping skiers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. I have not gone outside to deal with the ice and snow yet. I will need my snow blower for most of it, since it is way too deep and heavy for just the shovel. We shall see.

No snakes in this part of NL, so I don't have to worry.


----------



## KC4

Ahhh, I think SNOW snakes can get across the water....

Speaking of snow, it has snowed here overnight too and still going...I wonder if Sheila's been sweeping around the prairie foothills too....

My husband is out there now - having his own battle with snow snakes.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. The day is warming up slowly and may make it out for an afternoon walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Finally finished clearing out my driveway of yesterday's snow and ice. Going to get a bottle of Bailey's, take a hot shower, and rest my lower back on a heating pad for a bit this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, snakes left the Island part of The Province of Newfoundland and Labrador back in the 18th century. They are not stupid and know that there are places with far better climates than here.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun came out for about 5 minutes to make all the trees sparkle. However, when I noticed it and grabbed my camera, but the time I got outside, the sun was behind the snow clouds and we had flurries once again. Bug humbar!!!


----------



## SINC

I guess it is back to the media 'spiel for me for an hour or so today. We left early last night and while we were gone, Ann won the door prize and I won second place in the duck race and $100, so the trip will be a good one.


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone... Lunch went very well, and I have lots and lots of lunch leftovers, so after my mass cooking marathon it looks like I won't have to cook for another week or so. 

Kim--the lentil salad was good, but I felt like it was missing something. Perhaps it was undersalted, but I think it could also benefit from a few extra ingrediants like some chopped tomato and/or some fresh cilantro. Something to give a little more variety in flavour. Still, it makes a good base for adding other things too. There's another variation of that salad which uses tangerines instead of lemons--that could be interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. I shall try some of your leftovers, if that is alright with you.


----------



## Sonal

Please do, Marc... there is only so much strawberry shortcake I can eat in one weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

I love strawberries, but I shall pass on too much of the shortcake. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Feeling very mellow with a late dinner and a glass of wine or two finished now. So, maybe it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

And, for all of you insomniacs out there, you should take a doxie pup and cuddle up with it to help you fall asleep. Works for them.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thanks for the plushie*



Dr.G. said:


> And, for all of you insomniacs out there, you should take a doxie pup and cuddle up with it to help you fall asleep. Works for them.


Hi All:
Sorry I missed the shortcake, lentil salad, and everything else offered to my tummy today. I got up long enough to try a new recipe for my kids-which was a hit and thus, I published it in Kim's Foodie group! I'm so stunned out by the migraine meds I've taken that I don't even know what time it is now! All I know is that my kids are asleep, my puppies are asleep, so I guess I'm supposed to be getting there. I think I'll grab one of the beautiful doxie plushies Dr. G has presented me 'on a platter'. if it's ok with you Dr.G, I'm going to grab two of them because my head is pounding on both sides :-( i know that having a puppy icebag will soothe this darn pain away!
See everyone tomorrow morning! May the evening bring everyone warm zephyrs with des drops of sunshine in the sky. In other words, NO MORE CRAPPY WEATHER! It's spring!
Vicki


----------



## rgray

Mornin' all.

Coffee is ready and breakfast is served:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert. Thanks for the coffee. I think that I shall have a kosher weiner for breakfast instead of the Easter Bunny. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I like your idea of the "puppy icebag". Great idea.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, I can use a coffee and breakfast, but I'll pass on the bunnies and puppies, thanks.

Just finished my update for the day and am now off to post a reply in the newspaper poll thread after giving it a lot of thought. 

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Are we here in NL showing up on your tracker yet?


----------



## SINC

No Marc, but I now recognize you when you visit. You show up in the detailed reports as "75.159.11.#". Not sure why it can't decipher that as NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I was there at 9AM and saw this week's edition (great story on the Orangatang) and last week's items. When the site starts to firewall anyone from NL getting to the site will be the day you should start to worry. First NL ............... then Firewall Alberta.


----------



## SINC

Marc, it's not the site that is "firewalling" anything. It is simply how the third party software I subscribe to translates the IP addresses and either your provider filters out the information or the software has a bug. It has to be one of the other, although I think the former is more likely given all other local seems to work.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, Marc and all. Lots of sun to greet the GTA for the drive into work but still a little on the cool side.

Busy week of work ahead but hopefully that makes us get to the weekend quicker


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, at least I can view the site, which is my primary reason for visiting St.Albert's Place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Sunny and 0C as well.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Marc, it's not the site that is "firewalling" anything. It is simply how the third party software I subscribe to translates the IP addresses and either your provider filters out the information or the software has a bug. It has to be one of the other, although I think the former is more likely given all other local seems to work.


Or it could be neither. Not every IP address has a domain name associated with it, which makes it difficult to determine the physical location.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,
Holy Wabbit tacos and Weiner dogs! I'll just have a coffee, thanks! 

The snow finally stopped here - YAY!

Marc, has the snow stopped falling there yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. The snow stopped on Sunday morning and now, with a bit of sun and 0C, the ice coating on the trees is starting to fall off. Sadly, the coating on the foot of snow and hail froze and will be with us until at least late April. We shall see.

Good luck with your snow.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all. Boy you guys sure post a lot. I just finished catching up while sneeking on at work. Today I Hurt all over. Yesterday, I got ambitious and decided to build my boys a play set. I'm not done, but you can tell what it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. Gone are the days when things were bought whole. My wife still is waiting for me to open the box and assemble her bookcase. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

They've been gone for a long time Marc. I can vividly recall putting together our kids gifts on Christmas Eve over 30 years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

All too true, Don. I go to Staples and buy a computer desk for my son and pay and extra $25 to have it delivered to my home and assembled. It is a bargain, since he is in and out in less than 1/2 hour. It would take me days to do something like that.


----------



## Sonal

I rather like assembling furniture... makes me feel like I've built something, without all the trouble of actually building something.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have assembled a bookcase before, Sonal, which is the only reason why I agreed to do it again this time.

Care for an afternoon cup of tea?


----------



## Sonal

I'd love a cup of tea.

When I was teenager, I thought it would be fun to have a job going around to people's houses are assembling their furniture for them.... as an adult, it occurs to me that this would be hard work for probably not a lot of pay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, you may have a cup of tea ........... and a doxie ............. if you put this book case together for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, you may still have a cup of tea should you decline my offer.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, you may have a cup of tea ........... and a doxie ............. if you put this book case together for me.


..................cricket sound......................................cricket, cricket......................................................................cricket............................................................................................cricket.................................................cricket......................... .. . . . . . . . . . . .. .... . . .



Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, you may still have a cup of tea should you decline my offer.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Marc, I talked your kind offer over with the cats, and they hissed out "NO DOXIESSSSS". 

In the interests of peace and harmony in the household, I shall have to decline your offer but accept the tea.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> They've been gone for a long time Marc. I can vividly recall putting together our kids gifts on Christmas Eve over 30 years ago.


I made that mistake once I won't do it again. We waited until Christmas eve to put together the kids presents so they would see them first thing when they came down Christmas morning. The train table we bought for our son from Sears, came with missing parts, and one part that was cracked. Do you know what it's like to find a replacement Christmas present at 10pm on Christmas Eve? tptptptp


----------



## MaxPower

I'm going to go out on a limb and say slim to none?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I have a few sad doxies here ............... they thought that they were going to come to live with you and escape the Winter here.


----------



## Sonal

Just PLEASE don't post sad doxie puppy pics.... I can't take the sad puppy eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ooops. Too late.
Here were the two that were coming out to you. The puppy in the lower pic is whining and won't eat. The other one is being sent to an animal research lab run by the Ontario Bleach and Lye Company for some sort of experiment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now I have a puppy crying because her brother is being sent to the Bleach and Lye Experimental Lab. And another puppy is sad because the first one won't eat.


----------



## Dr.G.

We can't get her to eat. Help us, Sonal. She is fading away .................


----------



## KC4

[:clap::lmao::clap::lmao::clap::lmao::clap::lmao:
Oh, the DRAMA of it all....


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh, the humanity ............ "


----------



## Sonal

ARGH! Anything but sad doxies!

They only have a few months more of winter... can't they hold out a little longer?

Must.... Not.... Look.... At.... Sad.... Puppy.... Eyes....


----------



## Dr.G.

You don't have to look at her, Sonal. She will take one last look at you, however.

"Of all sad words of tongue or pen, the saddest are these ....
It might have been."


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, she belongs to the Ages. Good bye, Little Sonal. I guess I should have told you sooner that we named her after you because of you gentleness, kindness and intelligence. Pity ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, here is the last picture I took of Little Sonal ............. in happier times. I told her that she might be going to live with you and your two cats, and escape the grips of another St.John's winter. She looked hopeful yet apprehensive. How sad ......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Too much sadness here just now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, even without a doxie or two, you are still a kind and caring and gentle person. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

I tried explaining to the cats, but I got evil squinty eye for disturbing naptime...


----------



## SINC

I have to take a break, my eyes are burning from looking at dogs. I'm off to watch "Two And A Half Men". I NEVER miss this show as it really cracks me up.


----------



## danalicious

Hi Everyone!
I am checking in late today - I have been on the go all day and just now had a chance to really sit down and catch up.
I am having a really feel-good day - I've been asked to become involved in a project for the Ronald McDonald House here in Vancouver and I am just thrilled! Not sure how I will cope with the sick children part of it since I am not very good at staying unattached, but I always feel great when I "give back".

In that spirit, I am building a fire in the back and putting out all the fixings for s'mores! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dreambird

S'mores... yummy!!! Count me in please...


----------



## KC4

I want S'more too please!


----------



## MaxPower

Gooood Morning Shangri-La!!


----------



## SINC

Good morning Warren, nice to see your greeting here this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Now we may start the day off correctly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Guess I shall make some tea and coffee and a light breakfast for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yesterday's forecast of a couple of inches of snow and freezing drizzle was off .......... we got about 12cm of snow and it is now starting to be coated by freezing drizzle. Real heart attack snow.


----------



## bhil

Morning folks. It's been a long couple of days with our little boy being sick (the 2am scream for help as he throws up all over his bed tends to cut back on the sleep), but at least now things seem to be getting better. He's definitely feeling better, but not quite eating again, and he still woke up last night, just without all the drama. Hopefully by tonight he falls back into his regular sleep pattern. My daughter's hand is almost as good as new, all the blister skin from the burns has peeled off and the new skin underneath looks great. Soon maybe life will be back to what passes for normal around here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Sorry to hear about your son. Been there. Glad to hear that your daughter is on the mend.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the coffee Marc! That's all I'll have for now....too many s'mores last night I guess. 

Looking forward to checking out mybirdie, Don - I now want to become a worm rooper when I grow up. 

What's up Warren? 

Ahhh, the life of a parent with small children, Sean...why do they always seem to "erupt" in the middle of the night? Glad to read that your daughter's hand is healing nicely, though.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Looking forward to checking out mybirdie, Don - I now want to become a worm rooper when I grow up.


Seen any pink elephants lately Kim? You will tomorrow on mybirdie.ca, but today you will have to be satisfied with a sheep herding pig.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Clever pig, Don. I am amazed at the eclectic nature of items you are able to find for your site. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Cameo

Well it is a good thing I did a bit of reading to catch up as by the one post Marc, I thought you had lost a puppy and I was getting quite upset. I was reading the posts backwards though so that maybe wasn't such a good idea.

I totalled my car last week, so once again driving a rental and sorting out an automotive issue. I found out that the first place I took my own car to last Oct when it broke was only trying to make extra money off me. I had it towed into my regular garage and checked out and the repairs are only half of what was originally quoted by the same company but different owner. So my Sonata will get back on the road. The insurance company wrote the car I was driving off and not giving me much in settlement so buying another car is out of the question. By next Tuesday I should know if I am staying with my job or not................such is life and I am trying not to get too stressed out over it.

Those puppy pix are adorable though.....

My garden looks like most of the things I planted last fall rooted and I believe they should look grand in the summer.

Don, your site still looks good, I do some quick reading here and there, just haven't been able to post much.

Hope everyone is on the mend and happy and healthy and getting some sleep! I can get to sleep, but haven't had a full night sleep in some months, I keep waking up. Went to the health food store, bought a sample packet of something that was supposed to help, but it did nothing. I think I need to improve my eating habits.

take care all!!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Jeanne, sorry to hear about your car, YIKES!!

A few years ago, someone ran into me and the insurance company wrote my car off - too old, too much damage, but I employed a mediator who got me a much larger settlement for the car and negotiated a better deal for me to buy back the salvage. He even found a reputable body shop to repair the damage and I'm still driving the car.

I don't know if here are any insurance mediators in your neck of the woods, but it was well worth the money for me. He took care of everything and I didn't have to talk to the insurance company at all. He also made the other body shops back off who wanted to buy the salvage and in effect steal my car from me.

I probably paid him $200, but it's the best $200 I ever spent. I had enough to think about trying to recover from my own injuries without navigating the moving target of a decent settlement.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Sorry to hear of the car insurance hassle (been there), and the job situation. Hopefully, the end of March will bring you a bit of good fortune (no pun intended). 

Sorry to have worried you about the doxies. No doxies were harmed in the uploading of pics in the "Story of Sonal and her Doxies".

Why not have some 4PM afternoon tea. On the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon to you as well, Margaret. Would you like some tea as well?


----------



## Sonal

If you promise that no doxies will be harmed or psychologically traumatized, then I'd love to have my afternoon cup of tea here in the Shang, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, the doxies will sit quietly at your side. They may look at you in hopes that a piece of scone falls to the floor, but they will be quiet. I promise.


----------



## Sonal

No worries, Marc, I will ensure a bit of scone falls to the floor for the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, Bridget will be watching you like a hawk. When even the smallest crumb starts to fall, she will pounce and get it before it hits the floor. She has eyes like a hawk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have an early morning meeting, so someone else might get the coffee and tea ready for tomorrow, and if you are up early enough, make everyone else some breakfast. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope things work out for you with the car and with your position. You have earned some good luck. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early and on the go, so I shall prepare some fresh tea and coffee, and leave you with a buffet-style breakfast so you may select your own eggs, cereals, fruits, etc. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the buffet. Just finished mybirdie.ca and can now enjoy a bit of browsing to fill the old file for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad news to report -- Fanny is not pregnant. Thus, no new doxie pups on the horizon to bug you here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, you better try adding some soft music and candlelight on their next date Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

Don't forget to throw in some gin into the mix as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good idea, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not such a good idea, Warren. How are you today?


----------



## bhil

Tequilla works well too...


----------



## Dr.G.

An even worse idea, Sean. How are you this morning?


----------



## bhil

Morning Everyone. Things are [hopefully] back to normal now. Both kids slept through the night last night and neither were crabby this morning. Now if I hadn't stayed up extra late anticipating their wakeup I would have had enough sleep. Well, OK, maybe I stayed up extra late playing Lego Indiana Jone on my XBox, but the reasoning was the kids might wake up so I shouldn't rush off to bed. Seems like a good enough excuse doesn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's all hope that when Jeanne, Vicki and Diane log on sometime today, it is with good news. They have been a bit under the weather these days. We shall see.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> An even worse idea, Sean. How are you this morning?


I'm fine Marc (see my last post), how are you this morning? And how is your snow situation, not getting too much more i hope?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Seems like a good enough excuse doesn't it?" I guess so. Of course, there are these low-tech things called books that might have helped. Still, glad to hear that the children are on the mend.


----------



## SINC

Aha Sean, the old "Tequila makes her clothes fall off" theory?


----------



## Dr.G.

"And how is your snow situation, not getting too much more i hope?" You jest, of course. Getting a few inches this afternoon, then a few inches this evening, then a few inches overnight, with some freezing rain and drizzle mixed in to go along with strong winds of 90+km/h. Sadly, this is typical weather for us -- March comes in like a lion nd leaves like a pack of wild hungry lions. Still, a few inches of fresh snow every few hours is manageable in terms of shoveling.


----------



## SINC

Vicki's last post was on page 4224 two days ago. Must be one heck of a migrane. Hope all is well.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> "Seems like a good enough excuse doesn't it?" I guess so. Of course, there are these low-tech things called books that might have helped. Still, glad to hear that the children are on the mend.


I don't do much recreational reading anymore, it's all purpose related. At work I read a lot of technial documentation (doesn't that sound like fun) and at home I just finished a book called "Honey I Wrecked The Kids" and am about to start "Dealing with Sibling Rivalry" to try and help address some of the attitude our daughter has developed lately. When I need to sneak away, I can just hop on the XBox for a few minutes. If I'm reading a good book, I usually get sucked in for many hours. A game will also go much further than a book for me. I'll usually be done a typical novel within a couple of days, or if it is a novel I've been anticipating, I'll be done my first reading of it the same day I get it. A game will last me many months.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Aha Sean, the old "Tequila makes her clothes fall off" theory?


Yep, and I find it absolutely hilarious that someone actually made a song out of it.



Dr.G. said:


> "And how is your snow situation, not getting too much more i hope?" You jest, of course. Getting a few inches this afternoon, then a few inches this evening, then a few inches overnight, with some freezing rain and drizzle mixed in to go along with strong winds of 90+km/h. Sadly, this is typical weather for us -- March comes in like a lion nd leaves like a pack of wild hungry lions. Still, a few inches of fresh snow every few hours is manageable in terms of shoveling.


I was afraid that would be your answer. Even we are getting an inch or two out here, so I figured you would be getting dumped on out there, but there was always hope in asking.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!



Dr.G. said:


> Sad news to report -- Fanny is not pregnant. Thus, no new doxie pups on the horizon to bug you here in The Shang.


Awww, sorry to hear that there are no hot dog buns in the oven.



bhil said:


> Tequilla works well too...


:love2:



SINC said:


> Aha Sean, the old "Tequila makes her clothes fall off" theory?


It doesn't have that effect on me; rather, it increases the humor of almost any situation, including funerals (therefore i do not imbibe at funerals) and makes the floor a more comfortable place to be. 



Dr.G. said:


> Let's all hope that when Jeanne, Vicki and Diane log on sometime today, it is with good news. They have been a bit under the weather these days. We shall see.


Yes, I have been getting concerned....



Dr.G. said:


> "And how is your snow situation, not getting too much more i hope?" You jest, of course. Getting a few inches this afternoon, then a few inches this evening, then a few inches overnight, with some freezing rain and drizzle mixed in to go along with strong winds of 90+km/h. Sadly, this is typical weather for us -- March comes in like a lion nd leaves like a pack of wild hungry lions. Still, a few inches of fresh snow every few hours is manageable in terms of shoveling.


Our snowfall started again over night - already have a few inches - looks like we'll probably get a few more before the morning is out.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Vicki's last post was on page 4224 two days ago. Must be one heck of a migrane. Hope all is well. " As do I, Don. She seemed to be really down these days. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I find that with all the grading I do online with the discussion forum posting in my web courses, the grading of case studies, the writing I am doing re my own research and then reading other research articles, recreational reading is a great relaxer just before bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I was afraid that would be your answer." Sean our problem is the wind. A few inches of snow every few hours is fine, but the drifting in places requires one to go out and shovel every few hours or risk a meter-high drift.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Awww, sorry to hear that there are no hot dog buns in the oven." Yes, Kim, and my wife is VERY disappointed.


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Yep, and I find it absolutely hilarious that someone actually made a song out of it.


Speaking of songs - this is a favourite of mine, and explains why I choose to live alone 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone!
I am a bit distracted today. We have friends in Dubai who we cannot locate. Email bounces back, we called the work number and after getting through the firewalls that surround companies in the UAE, have discovered our friend no longer works there. Strange, since we video conference every couple of weeks and there was no indication that anything was amiss. In this day and age of constant communication, when a blackberry addict does not answer emails, that it something to worry about.

I have a bad feeling in the pit of my stomach. I am not one to expect the worst, quite the opposite in fact. I almost always listen to my instincts, and this time they are telling me something is very wrong. My husband is very close to this couple and surely if the issue was merely a lost job, our friend would have called to keep us informed. 

I know I will be thinking about this all day.....


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I am a bit distracted today. We have friends in Dubai who we cannot locate. Email bounces back, we called the work number and after getting through the firewalls that surround companies in the UAE, have discovered our friend no longer works there. Strange, since we video conference every couple of weeks and there was no indication that anything was amiss. In this day and age of constant communication, when a blackberry addict does not answer emails, that it something to worry about.
> 
> I have a bad feeling in the pit of my stomach. I am not one to expect the worst, quite the opposite in fact. I almost always listen to my instincts, and this time they are telling me something is very wrong. My husband is very close to this couple and surely if the issue was merely a lost job, our friend would have called to keep us informed.
> 
> I know I will be thinking about this all day.....


Yeah, I agree...it doesn't sound right...I'm guessing it's a relationship problem...usually those are the types of issues people don't feel like talking about right away....and therefore screen and avoid calls, especially from friends because they don't want to lie to them, but aren't ready to talk or explain yet. 

I hope you locate them soon and that it's nothing very serious. 

And yes, gut instincts are usually right - I call it my "spidey sense" from the Spider Man character.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Yeah, I agree...it doesn't sound right...I'm guessing it's a relationship problem...usually those are the types of issues people don't feel like talking about right away....and therefore screen and avoid calls, especially from friends because they don't want to lie to them, but aren't ready to talk or explain yet.


I hadn't thought of that, but even so, this is completely unusual behaviour.




KC4 said:


> And yes, gut instincts are usually right - I call it my "spidey sense" from the Spider Man character.


Mine are tingling full tilt!


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> I hadn't thought of that, but even so, this is completely unusual behaviour.
> 
> When you feel you shouldn't wait anymore, you can consider contacting the Canadian Embassy in Abu Dhabi
> 
> They may be able to help you locate them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, are they Canadian? Usually, the Can. Embassy or Consulate in a country will post a notice if there is a hazard to Canadians in the country, or the news would surely pick up any incidents involving Canadians. Let us all hope for the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Kim, I posted my comment before reading your reply.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, Kim, I posted my comment before reading your reply.



HAhah! Great minds think alike!


----------



## Dr.G.

"HAhah! Great minds think alike!" True, but I read her post and then posted my thoughts immediately without reading what you had posted.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Not such a good idea, Warren. How are you today?


Not too bad Marc. Over worked, under paid. But I am employed. My friend just lost his job. So I am thankful.

Sean, the sibling situation sounds familliar. We must have been brothers in a past life. I'm more convinced of that every day.

Any way, back to restoring mobility to the elderly.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Not too bad Marc. Over worked, under paid. But I am employed. My friend just lost his job. So I am thankful." A valid point, Warren. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freezing drizzle ............ then hail ............. and now heavy snow and strong winds. Anyone want to help me get the doxies to go outside in this weather? They hate it and would rather sleep on the stairs and not move.


----------



## KC4

I will not aid, nor abet your efforts to persuade the poor little Doxies out in the freezing drizzle. Something important might freeze to the ground. 

Looking at the snow continuing to come down outside, I can relate to their preferences.....although the sleeping on the stairs one would probably require some tequila on my part.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I will not aid, nor abet your efforts to persuade the poor little Doxies out in the freezing drizzle. Something important might freeze to the ground." Too late, Kim. I forced them outside .............. in the middle of a wet, big snowflake blizzard. Still, that was better than the hail we then received, and now the wind-driven freezing rain. More snow is forecast, so they may be forced outside once again. They like the fluffy snow, and not this wet stuff. I was out shoveling the few inches that have fallen in the past couple of hours, and I thought I was going to die. Very wet and very heavy.


----------



## SINC

Our snow let up but they are forecasting more for the weekend.


----------



## MLeh

Saw a flock of robins today when walking to the corner to fetch the mail, but they've been around for a couple of weeks already. Neighbour's cherry tree is coming into bud. Just about time to put out the hummingbird feeders (usually end of March/early April they show up)...


----------



## Dr.G.

Go ahead, rub it in. I am looking out at a tree that is ice coated ............... and it just started to snow again.

This is what Environment Canada is telling us to expect -- "Snow at times heavy mixed with ice pellets changing to freezing rain this evening then to drizzle near midnight. Risk of freezing drizzle overnight. Snow and ice pellet amount 10 to 15cm. Blowing snow tonight. Freezing fog patches overnight. Wind northeast gusting to 90km/h."

I still don't understand "freezing fog", "frozen fog" and "frozen fog drizzle" which is what we have had, off and on, for the past few days .............. when we did not get snow/sleet/hail.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Saw a flock of robins today when walking to the corner to fetch the mail, but they've been around for a couple of weeks already. Neighbour's cherry tree is coming into bud. Just about time to put out the hummingbird feeders (usually end of March/early April they show up)...


mumble mumble mumble


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, at least you folks are getting some sunshine. I'll trade you some freezing fog and some sleet for a bit of sunshine. Deal???


----------



## SINC

We've got lots of sunshine, but it is so damn cold with the wind chill at -15.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> mumble mumble mumble


Rassafrass! mumble mumble grrrrr...rassa rassa rassa...tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife would take that sort of cold. It is 0C, snowing, and a windchill of only -3C right now (the strong winds have yet to start). Still, she feels that this is a worse cold than when it is a dry -20C. I tell her that she is crazy ............... albeit in a loving manner ............ in a low voice .............. holding on to a doxie as I say this to her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess what??? It is going to be sunny and +12C on Friday ................. in Toronto!!!!!!!!!!! "Rassafrass! mumble mumble grrrrr...rassa rassa rassa..."


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk of cold weather puts me in the mood for a hot cup of Bolor Special.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe I should call it a night. I have to get up early tomorrow morning and shovel four driveways. Single mothers who work need to get their children off to school and themselves off to work do NOT need to shovel. Then, of course, there is my own driveway. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you in a better situation than when you last logged on. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

As for our other family members who have not come by The Shang in the near and distant past, I wish you all good health and happiness. Paix.


----------



## KC4

I wish you good health and strength Marc, for all the driveways and walks that you shovel, shovel, shovel - yours and others...how kind and generous of you....I hope you are wearing one of those back/lumbar support braces while shoveling - they really help with repeating lifting, and guard against excessive strain and possible herniation.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, at least you folks are getting some sunshine. I'll trade you some freezing fog and some sleet for a bit of sunshine. Deal???


We are getting sunshine, but it's hidden behind pretty thick overcast!

But I must admit it is far better than the mess you're dealing with and those poor folks in North Dakota - it's a bit early for that kind of flooding isn't it?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## danalicious

Good evening.
Well, we found our friends in Dubai. Our friend lost his position and he and his wife were huddled for a week figuring out what the next course of action should be. Bottom line, they are okay and we are very relieved!


----------



## winwintoo

danalicious said:


> Good evening.
> Well, we found our friends in Dubai. Our friend lost his position and he and his wife were huddled for a week figuring out what the next course of action should be. Bottom line, they are okay and we are very relieved!


I can imagine your relief at finding them safe. I hope they are able to make some plans for the near future to keep them safe.

We had a relative in Pakistan a couple of years ago during some of the earlier unrest there and it was a worry until arrangements could be made to see them safe.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Good evening.
> Well, we found our friends in Dubai. Our friend lost his position and he and his wife were huddled for a week figuring out what the next course of action should be. Bottom line, they are okay and we are very relieved!


Good to hear Dana; has your spidey sense calmed down?


----------



## SINC

You guys are up way past my bedtime you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some fresh tea and coffee, along with a New Moon breakfast for anyone who is ready to start their day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for sharing your good news, Dana. Glad that everything turned out OK with your fiends.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up mybirdie.ca and the coffee sounds good. I am back at Apple's Genius Bar this afternoon with my MBP once again. It is doing so many weird things since they replaced the logic board it makes me want to cry. (See thread in troubleshooting forum.) Oh well, such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. They should just give you a brand new MBP and be done with it ............ and throw in a new iMac for your troubles. Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, since this is the third time I have had issues with it since January, I also think Apple should just replace it. They have already spent $2000 in repairs on this thing. It makes no sense carrying on with still more repairs.


----------



## Dr.G.

That would be fair. A new upgraded MBP for you and less troubles for them.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. Glad to hear about your friends Dana, and sorry to hear about your MBP Don.

I wish spring would set in here already. I shovelled the driveway at 5:30 yesterday, and by the time people started arriving for poker at 7:30 there were a couple of inches of snow built up on it again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Yes, constant shoveling is the name of the game this Spring, at least for certain parts of the country.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,

It's a bright and sunny but a little chilly day (-16) in Calgary.

Thanks for the coffee and breakfast Marc.

Sorry to hear about your MBP Don - That is annoying when you have to continue bringing something in to the shop, again and again...I agree, the right thing for Apple to do would be to replace it and move all your data etc over to the new MBP for you. Enough is enough.

Sean, I'm not much of a poker player, but the snacks are usually decent! In the same vein, I usually host SuperBowl/Grey Cup/Whatever Major sporting event that's going on for my family. Not because I'm a sporthead, but because I love to cook...this way I have a captive audience for all my foodie experiments.


----------



## KC4

Oh WOW! My ehMac display suddenly went widescreen with that last post!


----------



## SINC

Yeah, I even started a thread on it as mine, always set to "liquid" which is what the widescreen is called to "fixed". I gather someone tweaked something.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that this has something to do with the MacWorld Canada banner.


----------



## bhil

Whatever the cause, I like having it fill the whole screen.


----------



## Dr.G.

More of The Shang everywhere.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. They should just give you a brand new MBP and be done with it ............ and throw in a new iMac for your troubles. Just a thought.


Well Marc, they didn't throw in a new iMac, but they did order me a brand new MBP. It is faster (2.66 vs 2.2) bigger HD (320 vs 160) and better video card too. Same 4 GB RAM. I can pick it up in about 10 days when it arrives and just give them back this one.

They also will give me a new 24 month Applecare with it so I will have a full 36 month warranty again. (I had almost 20 months left on my current Applecare.) and the one year warranty had already expired last Nov. 1.

Thank you Apple!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Don. Caveat emptor ............... Let Apple Beware.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Well Marc, they didn't throw in a new iMac, but they did order me a brand new MBP. It is faster (2.66 vs 2.2) bigger HD (320 vs 160) and better video card too. Same 4 GB RAM. I can pick it up in about 10 days when it arrives and just give them back this one.
> 
> They also will give me a new 24 month Applecare with it so I will have a full 36 month warranty again. (I had almost 20 months left on my current Applecare.) and the one year warranty had already expired last Nov. 1.
> 
> Thank you Apple!


YAY!:clap:Another happy ending to a consumer issue!


----------



## Dr.G.

True, Kim. As the old saying goes here in The Shang, "Don't tangle with The Don ............. and don't step on the doxies".

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dreambird

Good Afternoon/Evening all... 

I just read through the sticky re: the changes to the site... if like me you just cannot handle the wide screen you can change it in your UserCP at http://www.ehmac.ca/profile/options/

Don't know if that link will work for you, but gives you directions... it's at the bottom of the page under Misc. Options... choose ehmac-main-new, save changes and you're back. 

Don... So happy to hear Apple is doing the right thing by you! :clap: My MBP is just a little older than yours and has been fixed under warranty twice, first time after owning it only 2 months it needed a new logic board because of a bum graphic chip and a new whatever board is responsible for charging the battery, about 3 weeks ago I had to have a new left fan put in when the old one "pooped". But it's running wonderfully now and was fine in between. Still have a year on warranty. Got another GB of RAM for it as the 2GB stick was very reasonable... it hums along nicely on 3GB in total now. If it serves me another 2 or 3 years I'll be a happy camper... any longer... BONUS!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. We were all wondering how you were making out these days. Now, we need to hear good news from Jeanne and Vicki, and we shall be a whole family once again.


----------



## Dreambird

Hi Marc... I'm fine, just been a little busy. Had a Doctor's appointment yesterday about some complaints... so he sent me for a round of tests, some done, some will take awhile.

Is this the pleasure of growing old? Poke, poke... prod, prod... other stuff...


----------



## KC4

Good evening all! 

Just enjoying some of Marc's Pannekoeks! Maybe with just a little bit of Stroope! Danke!

Diane - Hope all your tests come out AOK...It's good that you go in to get checked....It's unwise to ignore "complaints" . 

Yes...I wish we would hear from some of our missing members here...

Here's hoping everyone and all of theirs are happy and well!

Cheers!


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Kim... seems this is becoming a yearly event... I figure eventually there won't be anything else to poke or prod... 

Yes, I hope the others are OK as well... I have not heard from Vicki in some days now...


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Sorry that I have been away for the last couple of days, but seems like work has taken over this week. Nice to see the end of the week upon us as I need to get some sleep this weekend


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to see Diane back as an active member. That leaves Jeanne and Vicki ............ as well as lotus, who I hope is well these days. She is truly missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve. We shall be extra quite this weekend to let you get some much needed sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Important meeting tomorrow morning. Someone else might have to make breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc. Dont worry about being too quiet this weekend


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. since Marc is away at his early meeting, I put up the Heart Smart Buffet this morning so you can have your fill with no guilty conscience. A much more pleasant day here temperature wise as well at +4.

Ann and I have been invited out to Stony Plain for lunch today along with old friends Dennis and Marilyn who live in Edmonton. Lunch is being hosted by the current and former publishers of the Stony Plain Reporter/Spruce Grove Examiner.

When I led the takeover of these two papers back in 1989, these two gals were ad sales reps who had gotten into a bit of a row with the then publisher. They were the top two producers in the market and he fired them. 

They came to me with their side of the story and I drove out to Stony Plain and fired him, then reinstated the girls and made one of them sales manager. The business has been a going concern ever since. They've been my best friends ever since.


----------



## SINC

The more data I gather on visitors to mybirdie.ca, which I just finished updating for the day, the more fascinated I am with the reach of that silly little page of mine. Take a look at yesterday's visitor locations on this world map. You have to look closely to see all the red dots which represent "clusters" of visitors from that area. Even Hawaii is in there along with Europe, the far east and Africa. Amazing, is it not?

Marc, take note that St. John's is on the map too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Meeting was pushed back from 9AM until 10AM. Thanks for the Heart Smart Buffet and coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

I see we are now showing up here in NL on your map. Welcome to the fold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting arbitration story, Don. Have a good lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy here in St.John's this morning. Nearly +3C at nearly 9AM, but very foggy and still.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, Marc and all. TGIF has arrived so let the celebrations begin. It is Hat day at work today, but I forgot mine at home. Why do I feel today will be an episode of The Office?


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. Sorry Steve, no celebrations for me this TGIF, I'm off to a dentist appointment in a couple of hours, maybe afterwards though.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the heart :love2: smart buffet Don - it's great not feeling weighted down right after breakfast! That site usage map is intriguing - I'm guessing they are Canadians, perhaps even Albertans that have moved to these faraway places and miss home. Your site is a connection to home. We would frequently surf the Calgary SUN website from Texas to keep in touch with home. 

Good luck with your meeting Marc. Be glad it's not HAT day. 

Steve, don't worry about forgetting your hat - you can always improvise.  see illustration:

Sean, good luck at the dentist - think happy thoughts.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all.
Just popped in to say hi. I have a lot of catching up to do.
Cya later


----------



## SINC

Morning Bob, long time no see.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all.

Well, review is this afternoon and I am a basket case as I think I should be told whether or not I have a job then. I told my supervisor I wanted the review with
only her. I am so used to struggling and landing on my butt that I am having a 
seriously hard time being optomistic even though I think I have been doing a good
job and have made the improvements they wanted.  My son's unemployment has
run out now too so no income at all if this does happen. Keep your fingers, toes and paws crossed for me as this is really really bad news for me at this time..................

My boyfriend bought a new laptop so I traded mine for his old one which is also the
17" powerbook but a faster processor and 1.5 GB intead of the 1GB I had. So that is
nice.

Sun is shining and a lovely warm day outside. Amazingly enough I still had oil last night - I have only been using the furnace at night time and the gage is really really 
low but still had some heat. It isn't such a big deal right now anyhow unless the weather turns for the worst.

I have my own car on the road now and was slightly pissed that I had to do my emissions test now to transfer the plates as it wasn't due until June but the car 
passed so that hurdle has been cleared, phew!!!!

I do pop in and out, just don't always have time for posting. If I lose my job then I 
will be off air for awhile as internet isn't a priority at home at that point.

Hope that Vicki is well and glad to see most everyone else is still here. Take care and maybe soon I can post something uplifting instead of depressing. Not trying to be a party pooper!!!

take care
Jeanne


----------



## SINC

Good luck this afternoon Jeanne, we'll be thinking about you with fingers crossed. And a four leaf clover too:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve, Sean, Kim and Bob. The gang's almost all here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, Jeanne. We are ALL pulling for you. Paix.


----------



## Bolor

I have everything crossed but my eyes. I never could do that


----------



## KC4

Sending positive thoughts and vibes your way Jeanne!

The way I look at things in the face of possible bad news: 

I acknowledge the possibility of the worst, but remain calm, optimistic and (most important) on track with my short and long term goals and plans... 

If the bad happens, THEN I stay calm and put the energy I would otherwise spend on being angry or upset into changing and redeveloping my plans and actions, never losing sight of my long term goal. There's ALWAYS a way to get back on track...it just may not be obvious right at the time the crisis occurs. 

If nothing bad happens, then I didn't need to worry about it in the first place! 

Here's hoping nothing bad happens for you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, sounds like a good way of dealing with these sorts of situations.


----------



## winwintoo

Jeanne, i too struggled at work and dreaded any hint of a review of my work. Then during one review when I was trying desperately for defend my poor performance, my boss, bless her heart, stopped me and said "you can stop defending yourself, I've just told you that you performed above expectations."

That brought me up short.

I was so used to being criticized, that my mind was off somewhere else, and I really hadn't heard what she said. 

I try to remember that interview whenever I'm faced with a similar situation and it reminds me to be present, be calm, be centred, and for heaven sake listen to what is being said instead of some internal demon that distorts everything.

</end sermon>


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, a fine sermon.


----------



## Cameo

Well I have another meeting next week but she believes that it will be either an extension of probation again or to say that it is permanent. Today went well and
I feel good about it anyhow.

I try to stay calm but I really have to talk myself into it.

Thanks for the support, it really helps. My internet is down at home so probably won't
be on until Monday.

Have a great weekend.

Jeanne


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Well I have another meeting next week but she believes that it will be either an extension of probation again or to say that it is permanent. Today went well and
> I feel good about it anyhow.
> 
> I try to stay calm but I really have to talk myself into it.
> 
> Thanks for the support, it really helps. My internet is down at home so probably won't
> be on until Monday.
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> Jeanne


:clap::clap::clap:
Trust your gut instinct...they are usually right...
If you feel good about it - there's probably a very good reason to feel good. 

Enjoy your weekend Jeanne.


----------



## SINC

Well, here we go to our second visit to a Greek Restaurant today. (Did I mention I detest Greek food?)

But my like for my old co-worker who is three months older than me to the day (March 25) is celebrating his 65th tonight and I'm gonna go hang one on. Ann can drive home. (She likes Greek.) 

Me? I'll be the one on the liquid dinner option tonight. 

I'll stumble back here later tonight. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

"Trust your gut instinct...they are usually right...
If you feel good about it - there's probably a very good reason to feel good. " I agree with Kim. Good luck, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay clear of the ouzo, Don.


----------



## MaxPower

Try the marinated Octopus Don.

I did once. And to my surprise, I liked it. BTW the pink stuff next to the hummus is Roe. Good too.

Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Warren. How are you making out these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, and may good fortunes come your way next week, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## KC4

sinc said:


> well, here we go to our second visit to a greek restaurant today. (did i mention i detest greek food?)
> 
> but my like for my old co-worker who is three months older than me to the day (march 25) is celebrating his 65th tonight and i'm gonna go hang one on. Ann can drive home. (she likes greek.)
> 
> me? I'll be the one on the liquid dinner option tonight.
> 
> i'll stumble back here later tonight. Beejacon


Opa!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light continental style breakfast is waiting any and all of you who hunger this morning. As well, fresh tea and coffee are there for your morning perk-up. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, had a great time at the birthday bash last night. Wo beers and a glass of wine were the only casualties. But, I was up waaaay past my bedtime. I didn't get home until 10:45 and was abed by 11:00.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

It is snowing AGAIN here.....this is the looooongest winter I've ever experienced....(not really, but it sure seems that way...being my first winter since living in Houston)
Heavy sigh.....

Thanks for the brekkie and coffee Marc.

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Sonal and Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is snowing AGAIN here.....this is the looooongest winter I've ever experienced...." Kim, my wife who was born and raised in Calgary, and lived also in Edmonton, said the same thing ............... before she came to St.John's. We shall still be getting snow by May 24th, which we consider the end of Winter ........... in that it is less than a 50% chance of snow on any day beyond that date.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, it is very foggy and +8C, with a bit of snow predicted for tomorrow night and into Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> "It is snowing AGAIN here.....this is the looooongest winter I've ever experienced...." Kim, my wife who was born and raised in Calgary, and lived also in Edmonton, said the same thing ............... before she came to St.John's. We shall still be getting snow by May 24th, which we consider the end of Winter ........... in that it is less than a 50% chance of snow on any day beyond that date.


Marc, do you think you can ever learn to use the 'quote' function? Please?


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Marc, do you think you can ever learn to use the 'quote' function? Please?



I guess I could try.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, this does not look like APA style, which I am in the habit of using. Still, the quote box looks nicer. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Bolor

Hi everyone. 
A good day in Timmins today (weather-wise) but 10 to 15 cms of snow expected tomorrow. I hope that's it for the season. I'm getting tired of this!
Spent all morning uninstalling Office 2008. What a piece of crap. Then I had to re-install Office 2004 with all it's updates. What a colossal waste of time. I guess I should stick with iWork and get rid of Micr$h*t altogether.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I hope that's it for the season. I'm getting tired of this!"

Amen, Brother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you might find this article interesting.

Small Alberta towns losing local newspapers


----------



## SINC

Yes, Marc, I have indeed been reading those reports and more to the point, I am getting news of these changes from old co-workers and friends who are losing their jobs to the idiocy that is current Quebecor management. These are all papers that I used to manage and I know them intimately. Newspapers that have served their communities for decades are being tossed aside due to the outright greed of the corporation and its ill fated desire to expand into the cell phone/ cable TV business. Jobs, families and the very history of small communities are being tossed aside like so much garbage and the Alberta Newspaper scene is the worse for it at the whim of an arrogant owner. And sadly, not one person left in senior management has the balls to stand up and fight for what is right.

You can read much of the history of Quebecor's frightening ruin of newspapers across the county on the Sun Family employees site here, including comments from me as well:

Toronto Sun Family: 1971 - 2009: More layoffs

My old mentor Doug Creighton who founded the company and whose picture is at the top of this page must be rolling over in his grave at this carnage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when I read the article I immediately thought of you.


----------



## KC4

Very sad about the demise of local newspapers and their support staff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back online after a one hour and 45 minute blackout of lights and computers. Did leave the fridge and freezer on, but unplugged everything else. Great night for candlelight since we are still very foggy.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all.

Had a busy day today. I spent all afternoon, the 2nd one in fact building a play set for my boys. Thank goodness all of the lumber is pre cut and stained already because it would take me a month of Sundays to build this thing (literally).

Oh and I finally bought a new (used) vehicle. Here's what she looks like (not the actual vehicle).


----------



## SINC

Yikes, that looks suspiciously like a Lexus. Nice ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool car, Warren. My wife and I test drove a Kia Soul this afternoon. A very unique looking car.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks. It is. We were searching the Autotrader, and stumbled upon it. All highway Kms, and pampered (you could literally eat off of the floor on this thing). The owner said she just took it to the car spa. We got it for a song too. Considering the dealer was asking the same price for the same year Rav4 with the same amount of Kms, I think it was a no brainer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good choice, Warren. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, mark April 4th down on your calendar. It is our 6th birthday for the creation of The Shang. Who would have thought that we would have survived this long??? Six years!!!!!!!! That is about 42 years in doxie years. Kudos to us all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, next week will bring you some good news. Paix.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Folks, mark April 4th down on your calendar. It is our 6th birthday for the creation of The Shang. Who would have thought that we would have survived this long??? Six years!!!!!!!! That is about 42 years in doxie years. Kudos to us all.


Will there be a cake?:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A big cake, a stripper (which is a sort of a knife to groom wirehaired doxies, which is called a "stripping knife"), balloons, gifts, the works.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Had a busy day today. I spent all afternoon, the 2nd one in fact building a play set for my boys. Thank goodness all of the lumber is pre cut and stained already because it would take me a month of Sundays to build this thing (literally).
> 
> Oh and I finally bought a new (used) vehicle. Here's what she looks like (not the actual vehicle).


Cool Car Warren - I've admired those for years. I've heard a lot of good things about them.



Dr.G. said:


> Folks, mark April 4th down on your calendar. It is our 6th birthday for the creation of The Shang. Who would have thought that we would have survived this long??? Six years!!!!!!!! That is about 42 years in doxie years. Kudos to us all.


:clap:WOOT!
Have you read the news? There is allegedly some kind of Whatami Monster stalking the Shang. I'm not worried - it actually appears to be even friendlier than the Cookie Monster. 

Se ya all in the morning!


----------



## CubaMark

Good (early) morning from the overnight ETN bus from Mexico City to Zacatecas. Cuba was, as usual, amazing. And, as usual, in four weeks on the island I made it to the beach exactly... Zero times! Yes, I do need to relax... Will drop in again after a good night's sleep. ¡Hasta pronto!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine Sunday brunch awaits one and all who hunger and thirst. First cup of coffee is being poured as I write, and there is fresh tea as well. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There is allegedly some kind of Whatami Monster stalking the Shang. I'm not worried - it actually appears to be even friendlier than the Cookie Monster." Yes, Kim, I have been told of this thread. Still, we here in The Shang hold no claim upon any distinction here in ehMacLand. 

So, comes what may, we are still family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hola, mi amigo, Mark. Buenos dias. My son is off for Cuba in four weeks once the semester ends. I shall still be grading .......... and most likely shoveling snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is very sunny, +3C and no wind, so I am going to take my coffee out to the back deck and watch the doxies romp in the backyard.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, welcome to your Sunday.

Marc, there is an item entitled "Sometimes You Just Don't Know" on mybirdie.ca this morning which may have some special interest for you.

Mark, nice to hear from you and glad you are enjoying your time in Cuba.

And you read it here first, the "What Am I?" thread will some day fizzle like the rest. They always do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I shall go over to mybirdie in a moment when I get some fresh coffee.

"And you read it here first, the "What Am I?" thread will some day fizzle like the rest. They always do." Not The Shang!!!! We are family, and a family never dies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just called my wife in to read the "Sometimes You Just Don't Know" clip with the pic of Toots as a pup. We both laughed when we got to the end. Good one.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang Gang!

Nice to hear from you Mark - I've always wanted to go to Cuba - I love Cuban music.

I've shoveled my (and helped my neighbor shovel his) walkways, now I head with my husband to help him do my mother in law's massive driveway..


I've got the blues,....the snooooow bluuuuuess.....tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I know the feeling well. Right now it is sunny and +7C, but we can get that sort of snowfall anytime up until about May 24th. Still, be careful with your shoveling since I assume it is heavy. Where in Calgary do you live? My wife's father and sister live in Calgary SW.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I know the feeling well. Right now it is sunny and +7C, but we can get that sort of snowfall anytime up until about May 24th. Still, be careful with your shoveling since I assume it is heavy. Where in Calgary do you live? My wife's father and sister live in Calgary SW.


We also live in the SW - Altadore district.


----------



## Dr.G.

They live in the Mount Royal area of Calgary SW.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +8.7C right now. Tomorrow's freezing drizzle and rain will be a shock to the system.


----------



## SINC

We've reached 0 over the noon hour and are now forecast to reach +5 today. (Sorry, I thought this was the weather thread.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I must go for a walk and resist your picture in the other thread. Hopefully, Kim will carry the day and firgure out your cryptic clues. They really help ............. after the fact when we know what the picture is.


----------



## Dreambird

Kim... I am sooo sick of the snow already... tptptptp 
A friendly neighbour has been clearly the public sidewalk as he has a blade on a pickup and I do believe he's been hired to take of the lady 2 doors over with her snow removal. She has terminal cancer. He does a few extra fronts while he's at it.

It leaves me the stairs and around the house... I live on a hilly yard.

I didn't want to say on the main board in my pet store thread, but the person who used to help me a lot with all sorts of things like this has for whatever vague reason I'm trying to figure out "dumped me". Oh well... nothing like a good jolt to make one realize self reliance is the key!

The bus trip is now $5 round trip as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, sorry to hear of your situation. I had my wife suddenly leave me way back when, leaving me with a 3 year old son and a disabled 6 year old daughter. This is why I do the driveways of the two single moms who live across the street.


----------



## Dreambird

I'm sorry to hear that Marc, what a time to walk out! 

I believe I may have found a store willing to deliver Fidget's Orijen... I'll get a call back from the fellow who would do it tomorrow. The thing is it's certainly NOT the large chain "store" I've been getting it from and paying more for it to boot... they advertise about how "your pet is first and above everything else"... yeah right! tptptptp

So much so, it's likely they've lost my business... 

I was reading the links etc. that Don and others left regarding the plight of small town newspapers in Alberta. My sister is stuck right in the middle of that... but not in the way you'd think... I don't know what's coming, but she works as a Graphic Designer (complete with college diploma) for the Daily Herald Tribune in Grande Prairie which is a Quebecor paper. They've closed all the small papers' offices around her... Jasper, Mayerthorpe, Whitecourt, a couple I can't remember and are doing all the work out of Grande Prairie. 

At the moment they are working their staff like Wendy to death... she's getting up to 30hrs per pay period of overtime. OK... fine, but couple of things... she only actually sees a couple or 3 hundred bucks thanks to taxes and she's wearing out physically. She's not sure she can sustain this... been this way for months now. 

MY fear is that they will do something to pull the plug sooner or later, as I'm sure it's not their intent to continue paying heavy overtime like that... and then she'll get hammered...


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> I was reading the links etc. that Don and others left regarding the plight of small town newspapers in Alberta. My sister is stuck right in the middle of that... but not in the way you'd think... I don't know what's coming, but she works as a Graphic Designer (complete with college diploma) for the Daily Herald Tribune in Grande Prairie which is a Quebecor paper. They've closed all the small papers' offices around her... Jasper, Mayerthorpe, Whitecourt, a couple I can't remember and are doing all the work out of Grande Prairie.
> 
> At the moment they are working their staff like Wendy to death... she's getting up to 30hrs per pay period of overtime. OK... fine, but couple of things... she only actually sees a couple or 3 hundred bucks thanks to taxes and she's wearing out physically. She's not sure she can sustain this... been this way for months now.
> 
> MY fear is that they will do something to pull the plug sooner or later, as I'm sure it's not their intent to continue paying heavy overtime like that... and then she'll get hammered...


Actually Diane, they only closed the office of the Mayerthorpe Freelancer and moved it into the offices of the Whitecourt Star. Both papers are still publishing.

I worked at the Daily Herald-Tribune in 1969 and 70 as the national sales manager, then returned there as publisher from 1980 to 1982.

Quebecor is amalgamating production of the smaller papers into the large centres as a cost cutting measure, but are making enemies of the townsfolk by laying off local employees. In the case of Nipawin SK. for example, they laid off two 20 year plus employees and gave the work to a shop made up of immigrants in Melfort who work for half the pay.

They are now actively sourcing page production in India, where labor is cheap and will close most production departments Canada wide in the near future if the current experiments continue to work for them. Fully half of the comp work of one major daily is now done offshore.


----------



## SINC

I continue to be amazed by mybirdie.ca visitors:


----------



## Dreambird

Don... then I suppose I can assume my sister's job may go from heavy overtime to "nothing over in India"? 

Oh dear... it'd kill her... 

I can't remember exactly what, but her office in composing is currently doing work for 7 other smaller papers who laid off a bunch, is how she explained it to me. So maybe it wasn't the whole office shut down but in the graphic design composing area? She works in Composing.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm sorry to hear that Marc, what a time to walk out!" True, but that was back in 1990 to 1994. Since then, Deborah came into my life, and we have been married since 1995.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to take the doxies for a walk before the snow starts once again. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, this will be a good week for you. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Diane. Good luck with your dog food situation. If we were living in Calgary, I would share some of our holistic natural dog food with you. My wife is really against feeding dogs the stuff you get at a regular store since it contains so much corn and grains, which is not really good for a dog. Bon chance. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

That's a nice thought, Marc. Fortunately at least the Orijen has NO grains in it... major reason I picked it... no rice, no corn, no wheat, no gluten from anything... nada... so I'm loathe to switch him to something else.

Good night... sleep tight! Say "hello" to your lovely wife...


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> Don... then I suppose I can assume my sister's job may go from heavy overtime to "nothing over in India"?
> 
> Oh dear... it'd kill her...
> 
> I can't remember exactly what, but her office in composing is currently doing work for 7 other smaller papers who laid off a bunch, is how she explained it to me. So maybe it wasn't the whole office shut down but in the graphic design composing area? She works in Composing.


Seven eh Diane? Well lemme see. That would be likely include Peace River, Fairview, Whitecourt, Mayerthorpe, Hinton, and Edson. The Peace Country Farmer and the DHT itself would probably round out the package.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> They live in the Mount Royal area of Calgary SW.


That's only about 5 minutes away from us, depending on the time of day.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Kim... I am sooo sick of the snow already... tptptptp
> A friendly neighbour has been clearly the public sidewalk as he has a blade on a pickup and I do believe he's been hired to take of the lady 2 doors over with her snow removal. She has terminal cancer. He does a few extra fronts while he's at it.
> 
> It leaves me the stairs and around the house... I live on a hilly yard.
> 
> I didn't want to say on the main board in my pet store thread, but the person who used to help me a lot with all sorts of things like this has for whatever vague reason I'm trying to figure out "dumped me". Oh well... nothing like a good jolt to make one realize self reliance is the key!
> 
> The bus trip is now $5 round trip as well.


That sucks, I'm sorry to hear that - but you are so right: being self reliant IS KEY. Nothing like being alone with only your own resources and wits to make one focus on what's important and what is not. Been there, done that.



Dr.G. said:


> Diane, sorry to hear of your situation. I had my wife suddenly leave me way back when, leaving me with a 3 year old son and a disabled 6 year old daughter. This is why I do the driveways of the two single moms who live across the street.


Eeeesh! Two kids, one very young and the other disabled. Now THAT's a huge challenge for any single parent. WoW! Kudos for being able to manage that! 
My story pales in comparison. I was going through divorce action while still pregnant. I became single and a Mom at about the same time. 

All that neighborly driveway shoveling you volunteer for will come back to you in some good way someday - even though I'm sure that's not why you do it. 



Dr.G. said:


> "I'm sorry to hear that Marc, what a time to walk out!" True, but that was back in 1990 to 1994. Since then, Deborah came into my life, and we have been married since 1995.


I personally believe that these types of major changes happen for a reason - they are traumatic when they do happen, but in the long run, you look back and realize how much better off you are because they did happen (i.e. Deborah for you... Lee, my husband, for me) . There is also always some sort of profound learning involved for me that is or becomes of great benefit to me (or mine) for all my years. 



Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Diane. Good luck with your dog food situation. If we were living in Calgary, I would share some of our holistic natural dog food with you. My wife is really against feeding dogs the stuff you get at a regular store since it contains so much corn and grains, which is not really good for a dog. Bon chance. Paix.


My sister, whose dogs are her "children" feeds her "boys" a primarily raw meat diet. She doesn't like to use any of the pet store brands. She has had quite a few dogs (and cats) ...currently she has two Weimarainers that she trains/competes with in agility. I was amazed that they could even eat raw chicken bones. I guess it is just the cooking of the chicken that makes the bones brittle enough to splinter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a "Let's Get Rid of Winter" breakfast for one and all today. As always, fresh tea and coffee are ready when you are. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, thanks for all of the kind words.

"My sister, whose dogs are her "children" feeds her "boys" a primarily raw meat diet. She doesn't like to use any of the pet store brands. She has had quite a few dogs (and cats) ...currently she has two Weimarainers that she trains/competes with in agility. I was amazed that they could even eat raw chicken bones. I guess it is just the cooking of the chicken that makes the bones brittle enough to splinter."

Agreed. We now make our own dog food with raw meats and chicken, and only use organic wheat/corn-free dry food when we are out of home-made raw meats, which we freeze and then thaw out for them each day.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and thanks for the breakkie Marc, I sure hope it works to rid ourselves of winter.

Just finished up mybirdie.ca and can now unlax a bit as I scan the web for new ideas.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. The trip to the dentist went well on Friday and both kids (even our son who is 3), sat perfectly the entire time to get their teeth cleaned and checked. This was our sons first time he was in the chair (other checkups have just involved the dentist looking into his mouth), so he did fantastic. We then spent a fun weekend with the kids taking them to a hotel so they could play in the pool and going to Chuck E Cheeses as a family outing. It would have been a perfect weekend if it weren't for the completely out of control temper tantrum our daughter had from about 4 until bedtime on Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out mybirdie a bit later when I get a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. I can empathize with what you experienced this weekend. All part of parenthood.


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> the completely out of control temper tantrum our daughter had from about 4 until bedtime on Saturday.


In our house 'bedtime' would have been about 4:15, in that case.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have made a "Let's Get Rid of Winter" breakfast for one and all today. As always, fresh tea and coffee are ready when you are. Enjoy.


YAY! I'll have a big plate o'THAT! Thanks Marc!



bhil said:


> Morning all. The trip to the dentist went well on Friday and both kids (even our son who is 3), sat perfectly the entire time to get their teeth cleaned and checked. This was our sons first time he was in the chair (other checkups have just involved the dentist looking into his mouth), so he did fantastic. We then spent a fun weekend with the kids taking them to a hotel so they could play in the pool and going to Chuck E Cheeses as a family outing. It would have been a perfect weekend if it weren't for the completely out of control temper tantrum our daughter had from about 4 until bedtime on Saturday.


Cool about the successful dentist trip Sean - NOT so cool about the temper tantrum. When the (now) teen used to do that, we'd call it "hitting the ditch" as in "Lookout! She's headed for the DITCH!"...easy to get into, harder to get out. A couple of times we had to call the tow truck to haul her off to the "impound lot".....Thankfully we don't see those too much anymore. 



MLeh said:


> In our house 'bedtime' would have been about 4:15, in that case.


Heh heh...yeah, here too...but not so easy to enforce in a hotel room.

Heading to check out mybirdie in a minute Don. It's amazing to see the reach of your site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you this fine day?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How are you this fine day?


I'm doing well thanks ...feeling a bit like "last man standing" today...most around me are down or out and in need of my assistance today for a plethora of reasons. So, I'm driving a "taxi", picking up people, dropping off things, making and answering phone calls, packing lunches, finding lost articles, tending to the ill, all the while trying to continue my own "thangs". 

How are you doing today? Or should I say, Whaddaya at?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, all goes well here. A bit of sun and +3C outside, so the doxies are happy, but I am stuck inside grading. Only about two weeks to go in this semester. Thus, I shall not be at the Whatami? thread much for the next while. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all, I think we might be seeing the end of winter here. It's been nice for a few days and snow is disappearing. 

I talked to my sister-in-law south of Calgary yesterday and she said they had a terrible storm with surrounding communities getting 15 inches of wet sticky snow. Hope it doesn't move in this direction.

I'm having a bit of a vacation from work. I'm all caught up so have none waiting to be done and won't get more for a couple of weeks so I'll have time for other hobbies.

I tried to make some sticky buns the other day - they were edible, but even the doxies turned up their noses, so will probably try again this week.

For now, I have a book that I'm nearing the end of reading and I want to know what happens,

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Yes, my wife spoke where her two brothers last night, one in Calgary and one in Edmonton, and the brother in Calgary was bemoaning the fact of the snow, while the brother in Edmonton was saying is was going to be cool all this week, but with lots of sunshine.

"I tried to make some sticky buns the other day - they were edible, but even the doxies turned up their noses, so will probably try again this week." The doxies are trained to know not to eat things which are not good for them. Now, if this was some fresh raw meat there would not have been a similar problem.


----------



## SINC

This is just a test to see if I can actually post a video.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






YouTube - Rome Police Hold Anniversary-1953

Can anyone please show me what the hell I am doing wrong trying to post a video? I've tried everything to get this to show up. It does show and play in Preview mode. I wanted to start a thread with this vid in it and now I am just plain frustrated!


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone! Thanks for coffee and breakfast. I have had my nose to the grindstone for the last four days trying to get all my projects completed before we go on vacation. It looks like everything will get done, with the exception of one project. I have to burn 85 dvds and I don't know which external burner to buy. Any ideas?

On a more fun note, we took the boys to see Monsters vs Aliens yesterday. The boys loved it, but I was a little disappointed. I guess I was expecting Pixar calibre from Dreamworks....silly me!!! 

Monday had arrived with sunshine on the wet coast - I am hoping spring will soon spread it's wings across the nation. 

Positive thoughts for the week for all!


----------



## danalicious

SINC said:


> This is just a test to see if I can actually post a video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Rome Police Hold Anniversary-1953


It worked for me.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> This is just a test to see if I can actually post a video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Rome Police Hold Anniversary-1953


In YouTube, click on the "share" link that appears below the video you want to post. Some magic happens and the URL for the video appears. It looks like this:

YouTube - Rome Police Hold Anniversary-1953

To embed this video in an ehMac response, click the YouTube button in the formatting bar - for some reason it shows up as a question mark - and paste on.y the stuff after the "=" between the YouTube tags.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> In our house 'bedtime' would have been about 4:15, in that case.


Close, we made it to 6:15.


----------



## Cameo

"quote" Eeeesh! Two kids, one very young and the other disabled. Now THAT's a huge challenge for any single parent. WoW! Kudos for being able to manage that! 
My story pales in comparison. I was going through divorce action while still pregnant. I became single and a Mom at about the same time. 


I personally believe that these types of major changes happen for a reason - they are traumatic when they do happen, but in the long run, you look back and realize how much better off you are because they did happen (i.e. Deborah for you... Lee, my husband, for me) . There is also always some sort of profound learning involved for me that is or becomes of great benefit to me (or mine) for all my years. 
[/quote]

I left my husband over 10 yrs ago, took my 4 boys with me and yes, it is a challenge.
Being a new mom and a new single is also a challenge. My boys were at least old enough - 14, 13, 13,9 to leave alone for short periods of time while I ran my errands or made it home from work. I don't know how Marc managed but I know he managed well.

When I look back, it was hard, but I am much happier as a single person then living like I did. I like control of my life and making my own decisions without having to discuss them.

The man in my life knows I am now an independent sort (probably always have been) and is there to help (but he also gets mad at how stubborn I can be)

Hope everyone had a great weekend. I dug out these really gnarly rocks with all different shapes, holes etc that were buried in the garden but never seen when the foliage fills out. They now form a nice border, only I have to find more. I don't know what "type" of rocks they are, they are quite soft and break easily. Limestone? I will try to post a picture soon and maybe someone can tell me.

Cold today, slight snow but going back up tomorrow here. We are seeing mostly 8-12 degrees here now (which is good because I my oil furnace is a guessing game right now as to coming on or not )


----------



## SINC

Hi Jeanne, there is something wrong with your site (It says under construction) so I didn't link to it the past few days. Can you take a look and let me know when it is back up and I can link to it again? Thanks.


----------



## bhil

KC4 said:


> Cool about the successful dentist trip Sean - NOT so cool about the temper tantrum. When the (now) teen used to do that, we'd call it "hitting the ditch" as in "Lookout! She's headed for the DITCH!"...easy to get into, harder to get out. A couple of times we had to call the tow truck to haul her off to the "impound lot".....Thankfully we don't see those too much anymore.


I don't think "hitting the ditch" properly expresses what our daughter goes through. It implies fore knowledge of what's coming and a chance to clear out. Our daughter can go from calm and collected to full blown tantrum in the same sentence, and once she starts nothing seems to appease her. All of our current reading is based around ways to change how we deal with her to try to avoid things that push her over the edge. Or more correctly to help her deal with things differently so they don't push her over the edge. And, it seems to be starting to work. There have been a few incidents in the last week (not all of though) that would have normally pushed her straight into Tasmanian Devil mode where she reacted calmly. The best of which was yesterday, when her brother told her she wasn't his friend anymore. Normally that would have erupted into a screaming match in pitches that shattered glass, with fists flying. Instead, the two of them sat where they were (at their crafting table) and sang, yes sang, their argument back and forth to each other.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> ...I talked to my sister-in-law south of Calgary yesterday and she said they had a terrible storm with surrounding communities getting 15 inches of wet sticky snow. Hope it doesn't move in this direction...


Don't even hint that it might come this way. The street out in front of the house is just finally starting to have pavement poke through. It's already like driving cross country to get home, I don't want fresh snow messing things up again. The street is so bad that one of the guys coming to poker last week, driving slowly, straight down the street, hit ruts that bounced and threw him around so bad he ended up stuck completely sideways on the street. We had to go push him out.


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> Close, we made it to 6:15.


You've obviously got more patience than me. 



bhil said:


> I don't think "hitting the ditch" properly expresses what our daughter goes through. It implies fore knowledge of what's coming and a chance to clear out. Our daughter can go from calm and collected to full blown tantrum in the same sentence, and once she starts nothing seems to appease her. All of our current reading is based around ways to change how we deal with her to try to avoid things that push her over the edge. Or more correctly to help her deal with things differently so they don't push her over the edge. And, it seems to be starting to work. There have been a few incidents in the last week (not all of though) that would have normally pushed her straight into Tasmanian Devil mode where she reacted calmly. The best of which was yesterday, when her brother told her she wasn't his friend anymore. Normally that would have erupted into a screaming match in pitches that shattered glass, with fists flying. Instead, the two of them sat where they were (at their crafting table) and sang, yes sang, their argument back and forth to each other.


Sounds like it's working. And it's much harder to deal with when there are siblings. 

My daughter only had one tantrum in her life. It was when she was about two years old, and we were out buying groceries. There was a little boy also in the grocery store, throwing a tantrum, and his mother was trying to appease him - and the louder he screamed the more she tried to get him to be quiet.

Well, I've always been of the opinion that kids learn from example, and my daughter was no slouch in observing things that worked for others - she decided that having a tantrum was the way to get what she wanted. She started having a screaming fit. My response was instantaneous. I wheeled the shopping cart up to the front of the store, said to the clerk "I'm sorry, you're going to have to put these all away", picked up my daughter and we went home, and didn't have supper that night. Action, reaction. She learnt then and there that it wasn't going to work. Had she tried it again, the reaction would have been the same. 

Later, when she was about seven, a friend came over, and they asked if they could do something, to which the answer was 'No'. Her little friend said to her "Ask again." My daughter said "When my parents say 'no', they mean 'no'.", but her friend kept nagging at her to ask again, (because it works for her at her house) so eventually my daughter came up to me and asked again. I looked at her, looked at her friend, and said "The answer is still 'no', and if you ask again it'll be time for your friend to go home." They didn't ask again.

Consistency. Sometimes it's hard, and especially tough in the short term, but it sure pays off in the long term.

Good luck, Sean.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> In YouTube, click on the "share" link that appears below the video you want to post. Some magic happens and the URL for the video appears. It looks like this:
> 
> YouTube - Rome Police Hold Anniversary-1953
> 
> To embed this video in an ehMac response, click the YouTube button in the formatting bar - for some reason it shows up as a question mark - and paste on.y the stuff after the "=" between the YouTube tags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Thank you very much Margaret - I was having the same troubles as Don with trying to imbed videos.


----------



## KC4

bhil said:


> I don't think "hitting the ditch" properly expresses what our daughter goes through. It implies fore knowledge of what's coming and a chance to clear out. Our daughter can go from calm and collected to full blown tantrum in the same sentence, and once she starts nothing seems to appease her. All of our current reading is based around ways to change how we deal with her to try to avoid things that push her over the edge. Or more correctly to help her deal with things differently so they don't push her over the edge. And, it seems to be starting to work. There have been a few incidents in the last week (not all of though) that would have normally pushed her straight into Tasmanian Devil mode where she reacted calmly. The best of which was yesterday, when her brother told her she wasn't his friend anymore. Normally that would have erupted into a screaming match in pitches that shattered glass, with fists flying. Instead, the two of them sat where they were (at their crafting table) and sang, yes sang, their argument back and forth to each other.


Yes, there did/does seem to be an element of willful "steering" with our girl when the tantrum hits. After a certain point, she'd sometimes WANT to head for the ditch and explode - just for the sake of doing it. When that happens, no amount of parental re-steering can redirect it - it's a battle of "wheels" and pretty soon you're BOTH in flames in the ditch!


----------



## SINC

Thanks Margaret, I finally got YouTube to work!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Yes, nose to the grindstone week here as well. Must stay away from the Whatami? thread so as not to be tempted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Yes, single parenting is never easy.

Any good news from you on the horizon? Bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with Elaine that "consistency" is the key element to successful parenting ............ or teaching.


----------



## winwintoo

I had a secret weapon when my kids were small. I was also a single parent, but my ex carefully explained to the kids that he was only a phone call away if any disobedience occurred.

He was a fairly big man and very self-possessed. With one word, he could have a junkyard dog cowering in the corner and the kids knew it.

Strangely, I never found a need to call for his assistance 

But one time my younger son decided to pitch a fit in WalMart (probably Woolco at that time) and my other son and I just turned and walked away. We had not gone far when Sean came running after us and announced that he was never going shopping with us. We told him that would work out fine then because we were never taking him.

But that was over 30 years ago and my kids tell me that I sometimes mis-remember things so who knows what really happened.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Interesting story. "He was a fairly big man and very self-possessed. With one word, he could have a junkyard dog cowering in the corner and the kids knew it." A couple of our doxies would attack him if he laid a hand on any of your children. Then, he would be the one cowering in the corner, along with the junkyard dog. I had two of our doxies outside when a father was disciplining their child by smacking him on the hand. They went nuts. Luckily, they were on a leash.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Margaret. Interesting story. "He was a fairly big man and very self-possessed. With one word, he could have a junkyard dog cowering in the corner and the kids knew it." A couple of our doxies would attack him if he laid a hand on any of your children. Then, he would be the one cowering in the corner, along with the junkyard dog. I had two of our doxies outside when a father was disciplining their child by smacking him on the hand. They went nuts. Luckily, they were on a leash.


Oh no, Bill would never hit one of the kids. Whatever was required could be done with words - and not mean words either. Like Elaine, when Bill spoke, the kids knew that it wasn't be beginning of a negotiation.

Whatever his difficulties with me, he was never hard on the kids, they just knew when he spoke, it was time to straighten up.

He once brought home the German Shepherd dog that was the shop dog where he worked. The dog had been raised in the shop and was never in a house. Bill took the dog into the bedroom and introduced it to our two sleeping kids. The dog then lay down in the doorway and wouldn't let us enter  so I know what you mean about protective dogs.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, all goes well here. A bit of sun and +3C outside, so the doxies are happy, but I am stuck inside grading.


Marc, Mark, Mark Mark!!! 

(That's either the sound of you at work, or one of your doxies has a hair lip!)


----------



## Dr.G.

That's good to know, Margaret. The doxies allow any of us to pass, take away their food bowls/toys/socks, etc, without an issue. However, a couple of them would not let you touch their things. They were the ones that were not raised with lots of adult and children around when they were pups. The others would figure that you are playing with them and be all excited if you came near their things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, doxies have been used to guard German Shepherds and Dobermans.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, Mark, Mark Mark!!! " Good one, Kim.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Like Elaine, when Bill spoke, the kids knew that it wasn't be beginning of a negotiation.


I like that summation, Margaret.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> I like that summation, Margaret.


So different than I used to tell my co-workers. When asked to do something, I always said "NO" first. My philosophy in the work environment was that you can always back down from NO, but you can rarely squirm your way out of "YES"

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> So different than I used to tell my co-workers. When asked to do something, I always said "NO" first. My philosophy in the work environment was that you can always back down from NO, but you can rarely squirm your way out of "YES"
> 
> Take care, Margaret


You're not that different from my husband. Whenever he's pressed for a quick answer, he always says "If you want an answer now, it's 'no'." He doesn't like to be forced into a decision. (However, if you press him, and he says 'No', it stays a 'No'.) We all know that if we want a 'Yes' from him we need to give him a chance to consider. He likes to mull things over, think things through, and not make a commitment he can't keep. But his word is his bond. 

(I'm all for honesty. I'd much rather get a 'no', than a false 'yes'. I've been exposed to too many people who say 'yes' and then fail to follow through. I find it extremely irritating. Say what you'll do, do what you say, mean what you say.)


----------



## Dreambird

*sigh** :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Why so sad, Diane?


----------



## SINC

Gee, Diane, what's wrong?


----------



## Dreambird

Where to start?
.
.
.
... I don't want sympathy for myself, but all my life I've been told by the people I've loved how useless I use and would grow up to be... I feel sympathy for the society that looks after me. So... I'm on disability, have been since 2004... sometimes I speak out and then think "What right do you have to do that anyway?" 

Started at home... emotionally abusive mother... got married... emotionally abusive husband. That went *poof** in 2001... yeah, I'll claim my most large fair share of the blame but he never has... I did something really stupid. But he sees no part in driving me there... OK... whatever. Almost all the friends we had in common disappeared... to me! 

I'm not so bad when things are going OK and I'm not feeling too stressed but when things go sideways... I freak out. That's when the "recurrent clinical depression and anxiety" kicks in with a vengeance. You have to feel it to believe it and I hope you never do! I'm trying to look after myself... sometimes from behind a fog so thick from drugs I need to keep me together, I'm reading from a note I wrote before I took 'em. 

I HATE to break down in tears in front of people... crap! I hate that!! 

I call my mother for help... even just a kind word, moral support.... "it'll be OK"... you know that kind of thing. She's 79 and sometimes I think only vested in her own interest... she wants only for me to come back home to Dawson Creek so she can look after like I was her little girl again, under her thumb. It's not the answer. I'm not saying she doesn't mean well... but it's not the answer.

Then the person I've been depending on... bows out on me without so much as a reasonable explanation...  I "thought" we had things straight????


----------



## SINC

The first step in healing is to turn to friends Diane, and you have them here in The Shang.

A change in a relationship is just that, change and in no way signifies the end of all that is good in your life.

Take a deep breath and consider the positives in your life. You have started by your last post and I just know more people will chime in and offer comfort and support.

Shang member's collective wisdom and experience will surface as people realize your present situation and offer advice. As an old, dearly departed friend of mine used to say, "Trust me on this".


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that it is good to share that burden with your Shang family. We don't judge, and we all have our own sack of rocks to carry. My grandfather used to tell me that we all come upon someone who has a sack of rocks that might be too heavy for him or her to carry, and it was every Jewish person's responsibility to perform a "mitzvah" (a good deed) and help that person with their sack of rocks. 

So, many of us understand some of what you are going through, so don't worry about burdening us with some of your "rocks". We are family here in The Shang, and we are strong. Shalom.


----------



## MLeh

Dreambird said:


> all my life I've been told by the people I've loved how useless I use and would grow up to be


So time to stop listening to them, eh? We might not know you all that well here, but we even know from that little bit that we know of you how wrong they are.

You are who you are, Diane. One of God's creatures, and valuable in your own right. Don't let anyone ever tell you differently.



> Then the person I've been depending on... bows out on me without so much as a reasonable explanation...  I "thought" we had things straight????


That sucks. But it's probably says more about them than anything to do with you. As I said to Jeanne once, quite a while ago: there are two types of people in this world, victims, and survivors. The same things happen to both, but it's the attitude with which we tackle those problems that will determine how we view ourselves. Be a survivor.

And someday, you'll look back, and realise that this made you a stronger person, and was merely a step on the road to where you are going to be.

One day at a time, one step at a time. That's all any of us can do.


----------



## Dreambird

Thank you all so much... I don't know what to say right now. I haven't said anything because I never thought I'd find such compassion... you all prove I've grown far too cynical.

Elaine... yes, survivor... that's what I want to be and is at the crux of the problem everytime I've tried to reach out to my Mother... she's willing to "look after me". But in the way an adult bird would crawl back into it's birth nest... it doesn't work. All that's in me screams against being "looked after" any more than I already am.


----------



## Dreambird

I should say my Mom's idea of "looking after me" would take me off all my disability as I'd no longer qualify and I'd be reliant on her as your average 6 yr old child.


----------



## Dr.G.

"All that's in me screams against being "looked after" any more than I already am." Listen to that voice within you and rely on your own strengths to be the fine person that you have become.


----------



## KC4

Oh Wow Diane....It sounds like you are having a really crappy down day...maybe even one of those hit bottom days. 

If you have, take cheer - there's only one direction to go from here...up and better. 

Like Don, Marc and Elaine said, we are here to help with the moral support. Take it one day at a time....if that's too much, take one hour at at time and again if that's too much, take one minute at a time. And if you feel you have messed up today, you'll have another whole new day tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May good news come your way this week. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Diane. May tomorrow's sunrise find you in a better head-space than the setting sun left you. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Vicki. Remember the smiles of your children when they were young, and smile yourself. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a special Newfoundland and Labrador breakfast this morning. It was 60 years ago that NL joined Canadian Confederation. So, let's celebrate with 60 different items on the breakfast buffet. Enjoy.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> ......... special Newfoundland and Labrador breakfast ............


Wow! Thanks. I'd like a coffee and I'll take a piece of the Flipper Pie.... Yum. Haven't had Flipper since we left Newfoundland!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert. One coffee and a piece of fresh flipper pie. Not much of a fan of this item, to be honest.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Robert. One coffee and a piece of fresh flipper pie. Not much of a fan of this item, to be honest.


Thanks, Marc. Glad you are supplying some of this traditional dish... My second choice (amongst traditional foods) would be fish 'n' brews or maybe cod tongues!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, we have those as well, although I dislike both as well. I am having some cod au gratin and some freshly made bread.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents and congrats to NL for having the smarts not to waste money on a celebration of their 60 years in today's economy. The coffee sounds great, but I'll have the fish 'n' brews later in the day thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We have some traditional NL Irish oatmeal for breakfast. You could have some with Bailey's rather than the Screech.


----------



## SINC

A real man would have the shot of screech, Marc. Make mine a double.


----------



## Dr.G.

Double 60 year old Screech it is, Don. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

N.L. marks 60th Confederation anniversary with whispers


----------



## bhil

Morning all! 

Diane, I don't really have any advice to give you on your situation, but hang in there I'm sure it won't take long for you to realize that the person that bowed out on you is the one who made the mistake, and they'll be ones suffreing because they'll be the ones regretting their decision for the rest of their life (or until you decide to forgive them). They may have left, but you are the one now in control of the situation.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Sean, how are things at "Meeting Central"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. I like your advice about being "in control". Hopefully, Diane is in a better head-space this morning. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm off to school this morning to hear my 12 year old grandson's speech in the Optimist Club's oratory contest.

The theme is optimism and he explained it thusly:

An optimist sees the glass half full.

A pessimist sees the glass half empty.

Nothing new there, but he went on to say that a scientist sees the content of the glass as half it's capacity.

I thought that was pretty interesting. 

Margaret


----------



## rgray

winwintoo said:


> An optimist sees the glass half full.
> 
> A pessimist sees the glass half empty.
> 
> Nothing new there, but he went on to say that a scientist sees the content of the glass as half it's capacity.


....... depends on what's in the glass!


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> ....... depends on what's in the glass!


Yep, I've never seen anything but a half empty glass of beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Your grandchildren must really make you "kvell". They are lucky to have such a fine grandmother.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning all! Thanks for the celebration breakfast Marc. It's always nice to start the day with a party!


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Yep, I've never seen anything but a half empty glass of beer.


Ah yes! The signal to order another round.... There is always an upside!


----------



## Sonal

winwintoo said:


> I'm off to school this morning to hear my 12 year old grandson's speech in the Optimist Club's oratory contest.
> 
> The theme is optimism and he explained it thusly:
> 
> An optimist sees the glass half full.
> 
> A pessimist sees the glass half empty.
> 
> Nothing new there, but he went on to say that a scientist sees the content of the glass as half it's capacity.
> 
> I thought that was pretty interesting.
> 
> Margaret


Back in my dark days of depression, I used to say that not only was the glass half empty, but the water was evaporating!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Yes, we have a party here for NL, and then on Saturday, a grand party here for our Shang Family to mark the 6th anniversary of our existence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. "Back in my dark days of depression, I used to say that not only was the glass half empty, but the water was evaporating!" An interesting perspective.


----------



## Dr.G.

I see that there is a crowd in the The Hair of the Doxie Den ordering half glasses of beer. Strange, since today we are giving away full glasses of Quidi Vidi beer to make you all honorary Newfoundlanders and Labradorians.

QV Beer


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the celebratory breakfast Marc....sounds great! I like unusual fare to try. I'll have a bite of everything please and thanks!

I hope Diane is feeling better about the world today - It's a nice day in Calgary - that ought to help. 

The glass capacity discussion reminded me of a story/joke that I saw long ago - I'm sure you've all heard it already....

A professor (maybe Marc) set two big jars on a table in front of his students. 

He then brought out 2 quarts of sand. He poured one quart into the left jar.
Then he brought out 2 quarts of small stones. Again, he poured one quart into the jar on the left. It was nearing capacity. Next he brought out 2 quarts of large rocks. He tried to empty the quart of stones into the jar on the left, but only a few stones would fit. He shook the jar and wrestled with the stones, but still only a few would fit.

"Is this jar as full as I can get it?" he asked his students. Having just observed him struggle to get the last stone in and still close the lids, they all agreed. 


He then dumped the remaining quart of large rocks into the jar on the right, followed by the small stones. It also appeared to nearing capacity. Then, while his students watched he shook the jar, settling the contents a bit, and added the sand and shook the jar some more. Almost all of the sand fit. When he could fit no more in, he put the lid on the jar. 

He asked his students, "Is THIS jar full now?" All his students having observed him struggle to get the last bit in and the lid closed agreed that it was indeed full. 

The professor pulled a beer out from under the table, cracked it open and poured it over the rocks, stones and sand. 

"How about now?" he asked his amused students. 

They all agreed, that now, it was full. 

The professor explained that they should see the rocks, stones and sands as an analogy for their own priorities. If they take care of the bigger ones first, then the medium ones and with any remaining room the smallest of them, they will be able to fit more into their busy lives. 

They all nodded in understanding. "But why the beer?" asked one of the students. 

The professor smiled and said, "It's to demonstrate that no matter how busy your life gets, there's always room for a beer"!


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, KC4, but my wife sent me this a few days ago and I was just about to post the exact same posting. Great minds do think alike.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Good morning Sean, how are things at "Meeting Central"?


Morning Don. I'm down to only 1 or 2 meetings a day. Definitely a far cry better than it was a few weeks ago. I actually have time now to do work and even scrape up a few minutes for myself now and then during the day to pop in here. I don't know how often you monitor your PM's but I'm sending you one about a topic we discussed long ago if you don't mind keeping an eye out for it.


----------



## SINC

Got it, answered it Sean. Glad to hear the meetings are fewer now.

MacDoc wrote this about me on Monday March 30, 2009:



MacDoc said:


> Too bad you had to ruin a heart felt story with a cheap and seriously stupid shot Sinc......think it about it next time you plant both feet in your mouth so firmly and odiously. I hope the taste of horse**** lingers for a while.
> 
> 
> Irena deserves better than you using her to try and score on your tiresome anti-AGW agitprop.
> Pretty damn low.


I asked politely for an apology for a personal and unwarranted attack on a simple opinion I expressed that he disagreed with, but I have been told by MacDoc to a) learn to read and b) grow up. This message will remain as part of each post until MacDoc apologizes. 1 day and counting.


----------



## winwintoo

Good story KC4, I'm going to send that along to my grandson who didn't win the contest but I think he was the best speaker (maybe I'm a bit biased )

One of the speakers said "if your life has taken the wrong path, you can't go back and begin again, but you can begin today to make sure the end is better" (or words to that effect) 

Very profound I thought - a different riff on the old "first day of the rest of your life" theme.

Hope everyone is having a good day, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Talk about depression reminds me of a story that really helped me understand how I might be contributing to the problem.

A couple were in a compromising embrace when they heard the front door open, and the spouse call out "Honey, I'm home" - in a panic, the odd person out, climbed out the window and clung to the window ledge all night enduring wind and rain and hail, only to find when dawn broke that the window was on the first floor and the ground was only 6 inches below their feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

"if your life has taken the wrong path, you can't go back and begin again, but you can begin today to make sure the end is better" 

Very profound, Margaret. This is much more accurate than Yogi Berra's comment that "If you don't know where you're going you'll end up somewhere else".


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> MacDoc wrote this about me on Monday March 30, 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked politely for an apology for a personal and unwarranted attack on a simple opinion I expressed that he disagreed with, but I have been told by MacDoc to a) learn to read and b) grow up. This message will remain as part of each post until MacDoc apologizes. 1 day and counting.


Don, I can understand you wanting an apology, but I was taught that the vessel holding anger is damaged more than the object upon which it is poured.

Be the bigger person - move on. You're just making yourself look petty.

My 2¢.



winwintoo said:


> I'm off to school this morning to hear my 12 year old grandson's speech in the Optimist Club's oratory contest.
> 
> The theme is optimism and he explained it thusly:
> 
> An optimist sees the glass half full.
> 
> A pessimist sees the glass half empty.
> 
> Nothing new there, but he went on to say that a scientist sees the content of the glass as half it's capacity.
> 
> I thought that was pretty interesting.
> 
> Margaret


And an engineer sees the glass is twice as big as necessary.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don, I can understand you wanting an apology, but I was taught that the vessel holding anger is damaged more than the object upon which it is poured.
> 
> Be the bigger person - move on. You're just making yourself look petty.
> 
> My 2¢.


I understand where you are coming from Elaine, but I am not letting him off this time. He has done this to me before and he has done this to too many people on this board without any reprimand or repercussion and that is wrong. Many members are cheering me on in e-mails as they feel the same way. This time he will stay in my radar until he sees the error of his ways. I will not back down. Trust me on that. So, think of me what you will.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I understand where you are coming from Elaine, but I am not letting him off this time. He has done this to me before and he has done this to too many people on this board without any reprimand or repercussion and that is wrong. Many members are cheering me on in e-mails as they feel the same way. This time he will stay in my radar until he sees the error of his ways. I will not back down. Trust me on that. So, think of me what you will.


I just refuse to feed the trolls.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> I asked politely for an apology for a personal and unwarranted attack on a simple opinion I expressed that he disagreed with, but I have been told by MacDoc to a) learn to read and b) grow up. This message will remain as part of each post until MacDoc apologizes. 1 day and counting.


That was a polite request for an apology? Sheesh, I'd hate to see you being rude.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Day everyone... 

I've been up and about for a few hours and managed to arrange for Fidget's food... so that made me happier today! And yes, Kim is right it is a nice warm, sunny day too... maybe the rest of the snow I didn't shovel will melt! 

I've sent Vicki an email as I had an address for her to inquire if she's feeling better and to let her know we miss her here.

I've just been reading all the posts between last night and now... good stuff! You guys do help to put a smile on one's face.

Don... may I respectfully ask which thread that was re: MacDoc? I haven't been following the political stuff etc. very closely lately, because my plate has been full enough w/o fretting about that too but I am curious, most times I tend to be more in agreement with MD's ideals however he can be a bit abrasive and repetitive, also I think my ideals are more tempered with a dose of reality perhaps than his... I'm just curious to see what's up...  No comment unless you ask.

I am now getting some coffee and digging through breakfast leftovers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Glad to know that you have secured a source of good food for your MinPin.


----------



## Dreambird

Me too, Marc... it's one weight off my mind. It matters to me very much what he eats after all that crap with the tainted pet food and he's doing so well on this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, the amazing thing is that the elite brands, like Iams and Eukanuba, all contain corn, and types of wheat products, which are not good for dogs. Everyone remarks at how clean to the touch the coat of all of our doxies are when people pet them. This is due to their diet.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Diane, the amazing thing is that the elite brands, like Iams and Eukanuba, all contain corn, and types of wheat products, which are not good for dogs. Everyone remarks at how clean to the touch the coat of all of our doxies are when people pet them. This is due to their diet.


That's VERY interesting, Marc.
Is it that their coats are less full of dander or oil or both?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, I am not sure why corn-based dry dog food causes the skin/fur of a dog to be more oily, but it does. All I know is that when one of our dogs went to the US to get his AKC championship points, they fed him Iams, and he came back with an oily coat and he smelled strange. After a couple of weeks back on a raw meat diet, he was fine. It is a pain to make your own dog food, and more expensive, but it is worth it, according to my wife. Personally, I would not be that fussy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Kim, on your guess of the Parthenon. I was waiting for someone to get the correct structure. Of course, I lucked out with the smokehouse due to the clue of the doxies liking what might have come out of the structure.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> KC4, I am not sure why corn-based dry dog food causes the skin/fur of a dog to be more oily, but it does. All I know is that when one of our dogs went to the US to get his AKC championship points, they fed him Iams, and he came back with an oily coat and he smelled strange. After a couple of weeks back on a raw meat diet, he was fine. It is a pain to make your own dog food, and more expensive, but it is worth it, according to my wife. Personally, I would not be that fussy.


Well, my sister feeds a raw diet too...and also claims that despite the added cost and inconvenience, it is worth it. Her Weims have finicky digestive systems and putting them back on carbs causes problems. She does supplement with raw vegetables which the "boys" seem to enjoy. 



Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Kim, on your guess of the Parthenon. I was waiting for someone to get the correct structure. Of course, I lucked out with the smokehouse due to the clue of the doxies liking what might have come out of the structure.


I was surfing google images and databases as fast as I could...I was thinking too obscure at first and then - finally, the obvious occurred to me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, our doxies love carrots, and carry them around like a cigar. We give them raw rib bones which keeps them quiet for hours. They gobble down their meat in the morning and afternoon, and I admit that I supplement this with dog biscuits made from lamb and rice.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I was thinking too obscure at first and then - finally, the obvious occurred to me! " That was exactly the case with me and the red fire hydrant. I went with everything else even thougth my first guess was a hydrant .............. but I chose not to post it. Don's urn was a lucky guess, and the piggy bank was the toughest for me.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> KC4, I am not sure why corn-based dry dog food causes the skin/fur of a dog to be more oily, but it does. All I know is that when one of our dogs went to the US to get his AKC championship points, they fed him Iams, and he came back with an oily coat and he smelled strange. After a couple of weeks back on a raw meat diet, he was fine. It is a pain to make your own dog food, and more expensive, but it is worth it, according to my wife. Personally, I would not be that fussy.


I seem to be allergic to corn and used to frequently have corn as a vegetable, but my skin would be patchy and itchy especially in the winter. None of the doctors I saw about it had an answer except more lotion etc. Then I stumbled across an internet site where a fellow described his corn addiction. His symptoms seemed very similar to mine, so I cut out all obvious corn from my diet and I haven't had a skin problem since.

It's nearly impossible to avoid all corn - almost as bad as trying to avoid air - corn is used as flavouring, sweetener, binding agent and so on in so many products.

I'm not surprised at the affect it has on your doxies.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, it is not just doxies, but all dogs. Some don't seem to mind, but others are made sickly by corn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, you shall soon bring us all your good news. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Diane. Remember, she who controls the present controls the past. And she who controls the past controls the future. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Vicki. Remember, "we create our fate everyday we live". Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Well I got Fidget at 2yrs of age when he needed a new home... "husband didn't like him" I was told, but I think it might have been as well that there was a 2yr. old toddler... a little girl. Small children and MinPins are "generally" not a good mix I've found out and Fidget is very protective of his food, treats etc. so I suspect there might have been run ins. I don't know why the secret... small children are not an issue in my home.

Anyway... she was feeding him this:

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance® L.I.D.™ Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Formula For Dogs and Puppies

Seemed OK I thought so I carried on, but Fidget always did have periodic problems with skin rashes and break outs, when the rice in that food fell into doubt I switched him to Orijen and his coat is much nicer. He's a shedder, but not oily or smelly. Vet says what shedding he does is quite normal... says he looks splendid. He still gets the odd break out and that's probably the Denta-Stix treat I allow him for keeping his teeth clean, works well but has some grain, gluten etc. He will NOT stand for having his teeth brushed like Spencer my Toy Manchester Terrier did.

Good night Marc... sleep tight...


----------



## danalicious

Oh lord...the eye strain is killing me. My left eye feels like it wants to pop out of its socket! Too much peering at my MBP - I should have bought the 17-inch...lol
Thankfully, I've been working on the iMac today. Still, my eyes are bleak and tired. And I was going to do my taxes tomorrow night...:lmao:
Hope everyone had a wonderful evening. I am sooo looking forward to coffee in the morning!


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all. The tea is hot and the coffee is specially made for Dana this morning to go with the Fools Buffet. I was going to play an April Fools joke this morning, but thought better of it and left such foolery to mybirdie.ca. But be careful out there today. You never know what your family and friends have planned for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the Fool's Buffet and coffee. How are you this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C this morning, but with no wind. Going to do some laundry and hang it out on the line.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am just fine thanks, and you? I feel lucky today so I will nip out and pick up a lotto ticket this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Feeling good as the grading comes in to do ........... and out when it is done. All online so I am stuck to my computer.

Lotto 649 tonight ............... sounds like a good idea.


----------



## bhil

Doh! Is it April Idiot's Day again already? It's so bad now-a-days, I don't even bother going on the internet on April 1st anymore, and the 2nd is starting to push it now too as all it encompasses is people talking about the day before. The Shang will be my exception to this rule.

Don I spoke too soon on the meeting situation. Since I opened my big mouth and said my meetings had dropped off I now have 8 hours of meetings booked for Thursday, including one that will run from 9pm - 1am.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. You shall be worn out with all of these meetings. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!
Thanks for the buffet and coffee Don! 

Got another day of running around about town ahead of me today. Errands, taking my Mom-in-law to a Dr. appt, picking up the teen, etc etc....

AND...it's snowing again.....but not too hard. Only about an inch on the ground when I awoke. 

The resident teen tried to fool me this morning by elasticing the kitchen sink spray nozzle on, so that when one turns on the faucet - they get sprayed! 

But she didn't get ME...she got her DAD, last night when he tried to get himself a drink of water! BAAAAAAAAhahahahahah! He doesn't get mad....he gets even....so I'm sure there'll be many shenanigans later. I'll try my best to stay out of the fray. 

When the spray gag didn't work on me this morning - she ran upstairs and rigged a paper cup of water on top of my washroom door......but I noticed before I got a second shower of the day.. heheheheheh. FOILED AGAN!


----------



## SINC

Forgive me Sean, I should never have brought up the subject.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. I am not really into practical jokes. I was going to hide one of our doxies at a neighbor's house who adores Jack, but I thought that this would be cruel.


----------



## danalicious

Don - the coffee is divine! Thank you. Not quite ready for the buffet yet...


----------



## Cameo

Dreambird said:


> Where to start?
> .
> .
> .
> ... I don't want sympathy for myself, but all my life I've been told by the people I've loved how useless I use and would grow up to be... I feel sympathy for the society that looks after me. So... I'm on disability, have been since 2004... sometimes I speak out and then think "What right do you have to do that anyway?"
> 
> Started at home... emotionally abusive mother... got married... emotionally abusive husband. That went *poof** in 2001... yeah, I'll claim my most large fair share of the blame but he never has... I did something really stupid. But he sees no part in driving me there... OK... whatever. Almost all the friends we had in common disappeared... to me!


 
I posted yesterday but I am at work and it didn't save...........

Diane. I come from an abusive marriage, emotionally and physically, and I only mention this so you know that I truely understand. I left my ex over 10 yrs ago and
still getting rid of baggage, but I have learned from it and the most important thing I 
learned is that the abuse is *HIS FAULT*, *HIS* lack of control and *NOT*, I repeat, *NOT* my fault.. Your abuse isn't your fault either. It is the others lack of control or their mouth or hands or feet or whatever. We are each responsible for controlling our own actions *REGARDLESS* of what the other person does.

Elaine is a very wise woman and I really like her statement on victims and survivors.

I wanted to post this as it is something I really believe in, that we are responsible for the control of our mouths and our bodies and that there is no excuse for abuse. Please do not feel that is is your fault, and I believe from your post that this is the case.

Feel free to pm me or call me, I can provide my phone number if you wish it. I can't call long distance and I am in Ontario but maybe we can find a chat line or set up skpye or something if you wish. If I can help just let me know.

I hope Vicki returns soon too.

I hate April Fools, stupidest thing anyone ever thought up. My own opinion of course.

My probation was up yesterday...........I am at work but no idea of whether or not I am an employee and I know the answer I will get if I ask......." we will have to set up a meeting" uh, yeah wouldn't you think?

This is a nice place to work but communication seems to be an issue, maybe all big companies have the same problem?

Hope everyone is well.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Wise words to Diane re abuse. It took years, but my ex-wife finally admitted to emotionally abusing me for most of our marriage. Thus, I too am able to see the wisdom of your words, as well as the comments made by Elaine. 

Still, it is harder of people like yourself, Vicki, Kim, Diane, et al, in that there is not the financial stability that many men (me included) have after a breakup. Even though I had both Shaina and Stephen, I also had a well-paying job. I won't get started on my rant about how I despise "dead-beat dads", but I think you get the point.

Hopefully, things will work out well for you in terms of your position. I have never worked for a large company, so I can't speak of the communication issues. Still, you are an intelligent person with a great deal to offer this company. We shall see if someone of authority has the insight to see this as well. Bon chance.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Just popped in to say hi. All the snow we lost earlier came back with a vengeance. we are now 30 cms over our year over year average.

Diane, I can't speak as eloquently as those before me but please hang on. You are too valuable a person to have around. We here at the shang are pulling for you.

Jeanne. I hope all goes well with your job situation. I have worked for large companies and you're right about communication. It has been my experience that the bigger the company the smaller the people are that are in charge. Keep a stiff upper lip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. So far, we are about 50cm below average. Of course, we get snow up until May 24th, so there is still 7 weeks left in winter .............. at least for us here in St.John's.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about "love thy neighbor" .............

Like helping with a flat tire, N.L. man says after giving kidney to neighbour


----------



## SINC

Thanks for that Marc, I can use that on my site tomorrow.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Talk about "love thy neighbor" .............
> 
> Like helping with a flat tire, N.L. man says after giving kidney to neighbour


WOW! This guy's photo should be next to the word "selfless" in the dictionary!


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree. Quite the story.


----------



## SINC

Marc, that story deserves to be in the "feel good" thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I could not find that thread right off the bat, so I thought I would share it with our Shang family first.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Afternoon everyone... 

Great story Marc... restores one's faith in humanity, I agree with Kim!

Thank you so much Jeanne for the kind post, it means more than I can express to me... that you would share all that with me and be so willing to help... I may PM you for a phone number just to keep it in case. That would be so appreciated and it is something I can do as the one luxury I allow myself is my Shaw Cable package... they cover my TV, Internet and phone so I can phone friends far away, which has been a help. Not to mention that I can talk to my sister up in Grande Prairie without worrying about the time... but she's so busy working lately... and well my mother... but that backfires more often than not so... 

Thank you too Bob... eloquence not required... 

Funny thing is regarding my mother... my Dad passed away in 1990 of prostate cancer, he was ONLY 70. A good man who died too young although I may be biased he was the type who would give you the shirt off his back to help out. My mother heaped a ton of emotional abuse on him too... all their marriage long, and he hung with her... he really really loved her and us kids. Now when I talk to Mom she bemoans how cruel she was to him sometimes... what can I say now? I find it hard to say anything... I just avoid being judgemental, it would serve no purpose especially since she doesn't have a proper handle on how much she STILL dishes out to me and my sister. I love her dearly...  Just have to overlook all that at this point.

What I do find very hard to forgive... and I've never told her so either, is that when Dad was sick and dying here in the Foothills hospital... I slogged the transit with her everyday to visit him... no problem, I wanted to. My sister lived here at the time too but worked full time. What I wanted however was some alone time with my Dad... I wanted to talk to him... tell him it was OK... I knew he was dying, that the cancer had spread throughout his bones and he was only beating himself through radiation therapy to please us or Mom more properly. I wanted so bad to tell him it wasn't a sin to stop if he had to. And that I would not hate him, Wendy would not hate him and I highly doubted Mom would when she came to her senses. I could not get a solid minute with the man... my Mom hovered constantly... she kept pleading with him to pull his socks up and get better... and he was so stoic. He clammed up... it would have been very hard to get him to talk... a hero to the end...  Finally a higher power stepped in and he passed away quickly, painlessly and suddenly when a blood clot broke free in his leg and got to his heart... I talked to his nurse and Doctor... they assured me he likely went so fast there was little to no realization and that he had indeed spoken with his Doctors and left instructions that he wanted no resuscitation measures taken in such an event as they had already warned him it could happen as with all bedridden elderly folks. 

My Mom to this day can not forgive the Doctors and Nurses... she thinks they just "let" him die, although both my sister and I have tried to tell her otherwise. I never got to say good-bye... or what I wanted... my "moment alone" until there was no life left. 
It bites! I'm still angry about it. 

Sorry to be a drag... but thank you all so much for listening...


----------



## Dreambird

Too morbid? I'll delete it if so... I don't want to depress the whole place.

I should mention on a little upbeat note that my Dad's last day on Earth was a very good one... he was feeling especially well the day before and until he passed away, he was even eating a little. So Mom was happy and he was happy... I understand it's not uncommon for an ill person to have such a "day" just before the end... and so he did!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't delete it, Diane. It is a good posting to remind us not to forget to love those around us while we still can. As for your mom, tell her that you love her while you still can. Take it from me, my mom died suddenly and I did not have this chance. I'd like a few minutes with her just to tell her how I feel. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Diane,

I deal with elderly who are palliative or have lost some one in their lives. Although I provide physiotherapy to them, I often find myself as somewhat as a counsellor. My patients confide in me and talk about loosing a spouse whether it happened recently or years ago. Having lost my mother 13 years ago to liver cancer, I can empathize with what they are going through. In the end I always tell them that what keeps me going and helped me to come to terms with my loss is that instead of dwelling on the negatives, in your case the illness, your mother wanting him to hang on, you not being able to have your talk etc. focus on the life he led, the times you shared together and the positive moments in his life.

It works for me whenever I start feeling down about my Mom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wise words, Warren.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## MaxPower

Very busy.

I hope to relax a bit tonight and watch LOST. Tomorrow I hope to quietly turn 38.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall be watching Lost as well tonight, Warren. Happy Birthday in advance. 38 for me was many, many years ago.


----------



## KC4

I agree - don't delete it Diane- 

We have some more things in common....my Dad also passed away from prostate cancer when he was 70 years old. Unfortunately, he spent his last month in horrible, wracking pain that for some reason could not be adequately controlled. The doctors told us if they gave him any more morphine than they already were giving him, it may kill him. 

As my Dad was already clearly palliative, we all said, "Yeah, OK, but still give him more please - we already know he is going to die soon...why should he be forced to die in pain?" 

They agreed with our POV but could not, would not knowingly administer enough morphine to possibly kill him. So we all agonized with him until he finally lapsed into a coma and passed. 

I also have family in Grande Prairie - that's where my Dad was from. 

Now, coincidentally, my husband has prostate cancer. He had surgery almost 2 years ago to remove his prostate, but recently the cancer has returned and we have been spending a lot of time at the Tom Baker Cancer Centre here in Calgary and elsewhere getting imaging, information, lab tests, treatment simulations, etc, etc...

Soon (in little over a week) he will be commencing daily radiation therapy treatment - every day, excluding weekends for 6.5 weeks....then optimistically speaking, he should be "cured"...if not, back to TBCC for round 3 - maybe chemo - maybe hormone therapy - maybe something else. 

We are just taking it one day at a time.


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> .... the positive moments in his life.
> 
> It works for me whenever I start feeling down about my Mom.


This reminds me of some funny moments that happened quite regularly with my Mom.

She would get a couple of magazine subscriptions in the mail (Flair and Chatelaine I believe). When she would come across an ad with a fragrance sample my Mom would rub the fragrance all over her neck. This would continue until she got to the end of the magazine. Consequentially, she would now have multiple fragrances on her and feel sick as a result.

Kind of one of those you had to be there, but I still laugh to myself at that memory.

We had some good times together.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> I agree - don't delete it Diane-
> 
> We have some more things in common....my Dad also passed away from prostate cancer when he was 70 years old. Unfortunately, he spent his last month in horrible, wracking pain that for some reason could not be adequately controlled. The doctors told us if they gave him any more morphine than they already were giving him, it may kill him.
> 
> As my Dad was already clearly palliative, we all said, "Yeah, OK, but still give him more please - we already know he is going to die soon...why should he be forced to die in pain?"
> 
> They agreed with our POV but could not, would not knowingly administer enough morphine to possibly kill him. So we all agonized with him until he finally lapsed into a coma and passed.
> 
> I also have family in Grande Prairie - that's where my Dad was from.
> 
> Now, coincidentally, my husband has prostate cancer. He had surgery almost 2 years ago to remove his prostate, but recently the cancer has returned and we have been spending a lot of time at the Tom Baker Cancer Centre here in Calgary and elsewhere getting imaging, information, lab tests, treatment simulations, etc, etc...
> 
> Soon (in little over a week) he will be commencing daily radiation therapy treatment - every day, excluding weekends for 6.5 weeks....then optimistically speaking, he should be "cured"...if not, back to TBCC for round 3 - maybe chemo - maybe hormone therapy - maybe something else.
> 
> We are just taking it one day at a time.


You and your husband hang in there Kim.

As I mentioned, I deal with a lot of illness and chronic conditions daily. But one thing that never fails to amaze me is the power of determination and a positive outlook. I have patients that should be dead and are walking now. Stroke victims that were never supposed to move and now have movement. All because of their will power, determination and a positive outlook. 

Cancer can be beaten.


----------



## Dreambird

I'm so sorry about your Dad, Kim... mine had "issues" with the morphine in that just about any way they tried to give it to him it made him vomit... I don't recall how they got around that... but he was in the Tom Baker Cancer Centre for a time as well until it became so obviously palliative he was moved to the hospital proper of the Foothills. I do believe the TBBC is one the finest facilities of it's kind anywhere, in spite of cut-backs or anything so I must agree with Warren about your husband. You guys just hang on in there with all you've got! Let's speak optimistically...


----------



## Dreambird

Speaking of better times... back when I was a newly wed of only about 2 or 3 years, my parents and sister came to visit one summer... and we went out to Banff which is one spot Dad really loved, the mountains. So we're doing the "tourist thing" checking out some of the neat spots and my ex and Dad decide "let's take a hike up that trail there!" What a sight! My ex is a big guy of about 6'3" while my Dad was a whole 5'7 1/12" if he pushed it, short legs... and he kept up with the ex! Without running out of breath... it was like watching a scene from Mutt and Jeff...  Those shorter legs moved twice as fast as the longer ones of my ex... no problem. 

Me, my Mom and my young sister... we couldn't keep up... *lol** My sister for one was much too young to put up with that...  She could... but wouldn't. 

Can I be 48 again? Don't want 38... too far back, have learned too much since then... just 48 and hold.


----------



## KC4

Thank you so much for the words of encouragement Warren and Diane,

We are and intend to keep positive about this and keep focused on the good times to come beyond the treatment and recovery. We know that the treatment period may be rough - we are ready for that, but we are not dwelling on it.

Like I said, one day at a time. If that's too tough, one hour at a time...and so on....just like other hard times, we'll get through this - of this we are certain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good news shall come your way soon. Trust me on this point. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Diane. May gentle thoughts of being 48 take you by the hand and let you walk with your memories. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Vicki. May you get a good night's sleep and look upon the sunrise as a friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

And for the rest of us ............ well, Life must be lived in a forward direction, with the knowledge that it is best understood when looking back and remembering how we got to today. Shalom, my friends.


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight... 

Good night Jeanne... I hope that company realizes what a most excellent *permanent* employee you would be before it's their loss... 

Good night Kim, Margaret, Don, Warren, Sean, Bob... Vicki... please drop in tomorrow.

... and everyone I forgot to mention... sweet dreams!


----------



## KC4

No news is good news Jeanne!

See Diane - it's tomorrow and I'm dropping in! 

Good night all!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I got up early and put on the coffee and tea but will leave the food to someone else as it is better fresh a few hours from now. Just got mybirdie.ca done and am off on the hunt for more material for tomorrow. I have a buddy from Nipawin coming over again today to set up the 24" iMac I bought for him yesterday. They are on sale right now for $1,799.

The Edmonton Apple store called yesterday for the serial number of my MBP, as they are replacing it with a new one and told me it should be in by Monday if all goes well. I am looking forward to that as this one is not very dependable and has crashed twice in the past eight days. It just shuts down for no reason and pinwheels endlessly. A force quit and remove the battery and hold the power button down for five seconds, then replace the battery, plug it back in and restart to get it going again. I have been twinning my web site every half hour with my Mini as well as backing it up with Time Machine to be sure I don't get caught.

I am going to erase the HD before I turn it in and migrate nothing to the new MBP, rather I will only transfer files and no programs lest I bring some bug over that is causing my grief. It will mean a long time to reinstall all my apps and prgrams, but in the long run I think will be worth it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall prepare breakfast for one and all ................ something that everyone will enjoy.


----------



## ciaochiao

*You Guys Rock and are 'da Bomb' and you're "Sick"*

ACCORDING TO MY KIDS, YOU GUYS ARE THE FOLLOWING: YOU ROCK, YOU ARE DA BOMBS, AND YOU GUYS ARE SICK!! Those are apparently the greatest compliments one can receive using 'today's' vocabulary.....that's my preamble.. Now for the boring part  [oh and Don, i had no problems viewing your hilarious italian tribute YouTube-hmm,don't know why you thought it wasn't ok?]

Hello Everyone :love2:;
First of all, this is likely going to be a bit of a lengthy post so skip it if you've got something to do, like COOK DINNER, WORK, MARK PAPERS, EMBED VIDEOS....

Second, I wanted to say thank you so very much to those who have personally contacted me (you guys know who you be!) and given me so much moral support and actually, 'love' in a very giving manner. I call it love because none of you has anything to gain by my 'return' or continuing presence in ehMac. And Kim, as usual, my adoration for you simply continues to grow at a rate unknown by any other organism (including debt ). You are so continually upbeat and positive. Everything you say always has a very sunny side. To the rest of you, especially Don and Dr. G, & Steve (Sea-Steve), thank you for 'missing' me. See, I knew that Don was a softie on the inside, just crusty on the outside, sort of like a really good slice of 'French Toast' I have never encountered a group of people as warm as those in the Shang. I'm very grateful to you Dr. G, for inviting me to this haven called the Shang. To all of you; :love2::love2::love2::clap::clap::clap:

Finally, I was just wondering if the group of you conspired to tell stories of your children, abuse, and single parenthood so I could feel slightly less abnormal?? Listening to the number of you who have kids that tax, vex, yet delight you truly touches my heart. I’ve always thought of myself as being rather stupid for being in my situation. I now know that these things happen to extremely brilliant people as well because all of you are blindingly brilliant . I believe that we could create an entirely new constellation made up of the Shang and a new galaxy with the collective community on ehMac. MOST members are just so darn !!

I have been trying to at least read some posts per day so I’m not completely out of it when I return and so here's a rather skimpy synopsis of the comments I should have made earlier but stupidly, didn't. 

Diane, I’ve got to agree that being abused is not your fault and as much as I also hate the name ‘victim’ it does aptly describe the fate of innocent people when tormented by abusers. I think that victim and survivor are pretty interchangeable when our gang here discusses events but what I don’t think the group of us were was ‘victimized’. We haven’t allowed that – the collective ‘we’ have shown so much fortitude I continue to be astounded by the depths we rise from to continue laughing, imparting knowledge, sharing fears, anger, and warmth in the most encompassing manner. I read Sean’s posts about the little ones and temper tantrums. I read it with my mouth agape because it sounded as if he was describing my daughter. I’ve never heard of the expression, heading for the ditch but it’s quite the visual isn’t it :lmao:? And Margaret, it seems to be a very Saskatchewan ‘way’ – the ‘wait til your father gets home’. Almost EVERY guy I dated back then, told of stories whereby the mom would give the first dose then scare the kids MORE by telling them that their father would impart an even more horrendous justice. Ironically, it never had to come to that-right Margaret? The mom’s 1st dose of discipline would be quite enough. But I did what you did Dana (I think it was Dana’s post) and simply walked away from whichever kid was tossing the tantrum in a store. And then when they did run up to me or us (after the birth of #2), and they were still wailing and flailing, I would bend over and say, “Awwww, little girl, are you lost? Where’s your mommy? Should we go find your mommy?” Usually, it made passers by laugh and the child would quickly mute the volume. I don’t know about these ‘books’. I’ve read them and they’re great for certain situations but honestly, We don’t have any instructions, manuals, or schematics for parenting. Yet it’s the most important and lengthy position we will ever hold in our entire life! I do not envy any of your situations and Diane, Jeanne is right on. You have so much to offer – just look at your creations. Never mind what anyone else says. You have us. We’ll sic Dr. G’s doxie defenders on those irritants. And Jeanne, I think we should sic the Doxie Defenders on your employers. Stupidity sometimes truly knows no bounds. There will eventually be a really good reason for events to have unfolded in the way they did and you're going to benefit in the long run Jeanne:clap: And as for the weather, I honestly don’t know what to say to you guys aside from, “I’m so sorry you’re shoveling!”:-( Thankfully, Toronto has had some very wet days but nothing of the magnitude so many of you have received. I’m keeping all my movable body parts crossed, hoping that April will finally bring warmer and less strenuous weather. 


Dr. G, I think that marking is about the toughest job. I both taught labs and marked them. I preferred teaching. Marking takes far more scrutiny and review. But I know that you are a fair prof and I just wish my son had profs who marked his work rather than an assortment of TAs who all have different standards. Very, very nebulous territory – marking undergrad exams at the U of T.

Ok Don, you can let go your breath :yikes:[that's Don's expression] at my poor grammatical structure – I know you’ve been cutting me a break lately and yes, I really do get doozy migraines XX)XX) I haven’t been hit with one like this in over a year and it actually hit me twice, two days apart. I take meds for them but currently, I can’t afford the outrageous price for the Imitrex. I can’t use sumatriptan because it gives me severe chest pains. I can’t imagine that it truly costs them $100 to produce 6 tablets. I also don’t understand why there isn’t a generic equal out for much less. I went into the wrong area of my field. I should have gone over to “the dark side” beejacon aka in academic circles, as the pharmaceuticalndustries. Don, you go give ‘em Hell. You and Screature. 

The past few weeks finally took their toll on me and I just ‘retreated’ as my reaction. It was simply too much sadness: my own financial and health problems were quite enough – but to listen day in and out to the garbage happening in this world, was literally too much for my heart to bear. I couldn’t believe the string of what I consider heinous events that were unfolding. I think it started with Penny Boudreau, then Vincent Li, then Stephanie Rengle at the same time as Josef Friztl. More stories about mothers who kill their children, jerks who maliciously defraud investors, and a shooting or stabbing a day, many times without provocation and inflicted upon innocent bystanders. As a parent, sometimes I don’t want my children to ever set foot outside our home. Yet I’ve prided myself in giving my children a ‘clean slate of mind’ to tackle their development. I don’t want them to live in a world of fear and thus, when listening to these exaggerated atrocities, I tend to internalize rather than release. I know that Don is right: for every heinous act, there are hundreds of positive things and people to look to. But we never hear about the goodness in our world, only the dismal. But after receiving so much kindness and warmth in the Shang and Whatami, I realized that all of you were testimonials of Don’s comments. You are all those ‘good news’ events that happen every day in my life so I’d like to rejoin you guys with my at times, really, really dopey questions. PLEASE know that you guys have played a VERY key role in fixing what I call my ‘emotional blender’. Thanks for helping me ‘re-wire’! :clap::clap: to all of you!

And Holee Molee Dr. G!! Your score in the Whatami????:clap: Well, I’ll never even get close but boy, do you, Kim, Screature and a few newbies ever make the thread standard stellar!  I humbly admit daily defeat but will have a great time TRYING to spar with your puzzle solving skills. I even have a couple of pics that I’m going to ask the WAI people if they’d allow me to post – I owe the thread at least 4 pics I think and I’d like to give back. 

Kim & Don: I’m trying your dinner recipes. Dana, was it Steve (overkill?), Sonal, and Kim again, I’m going to give a try to banana bread, sweet potato fries, frozen bread dough sticky buns and cookies. So, I’ll bring my weekend cooking over to the Shang, if it’s palatable! I don’t think any of you have sinned enough to have to eat my usual cooking. But for the above mentioned yummies, I have recipes!! 

At the risk of sounding even more looney than I am, I honestly love you guys. My kids love you guys. They think you guys are the most unique group of people ever gathered together in one forum. And my kids are pretty smart so I concur. And for the record, I completely agree with Steve (Sea-Steve) about ehMac being a family forum. I don’t want my children learning anything but positive knowledge-as the type Dr. G gave us during that heated debate about the National Anthem, intelligent discussions, and just plain old fun in the Whatami. 

Oh! I almost forgot! Dr. G, I’m also so sorry to hear no little doxie buns in the oven yet. In fact, my own two FINALLY tried and I don’t think they’re going to give me gran-puppies very soon. Are you going to try again? In the meantime, how about puppy and cat owners post a pic of their four-legged family members? It’s time the Shang updated it’s brag book!

With great appreciation, warm regards, and a bunch of virtual hugs:love2::love2::love2:,

Vicki AND,
Alexei, Alyssa, Nicki, Sushi, and Hedgie.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oops! Thanks!*



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall prepare breakfast for one and all ................ something that everyone will enjoy.


Yes Don, thanks for the needed coffee and Dr. G, thanks for breakfast...I think I am a bit hungry this morning! And I'll be taking at least two cups of coffee please, because there is evidence that coffee positively affects the inhibition of Parkinsons. On second thought, may I please have a pot??
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning Vicki and welcome home, nice to have you back. Hang in there with us and you will be just fine. 

By the way, there is a cartoon panel on mybirdie.ca today that Marc sent me. It should make you smile this morning.


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> because there is evidence that coffee positively affects the inhibition of Parkinsons. On second thought, may I please have a pot??


Morning all. A very large coffee please, Don... for the anti Parkinson's effects.... Coffee is also loaded with anti-oxidants. I'll just take that out onto the downwind corner of the deck and have it with a substance that has positive effects against age-related memory loss and possibly Alzheimer's - a good old fashioned cigarette.

Coffee and a cigarette - Gzowski once called it the great Canadian breakfast.


----------



## SINC

rg, I can only dream of those days with a smoke on the deck. My doctor told me quit or die on August 23, 2000. I tossed the pack I had on top of my computer desk along with my lighter and ash tray. They sit there to this day as a reminder that I quit cold turkey, but would always be there if I needed one. I haven't needed on in nearly nine years now, but I still remember the satisfaction of that first smoke in the morning.

Other than when someone reminds me, I never even think about them anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. Welcome home to your extended family here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert. I shall go for another cup of coffee, but no smokes. The Cafe Chez Marc is a smoke-free establishment.


----------



## rgray

Stepping outside for a drag was rewarded this morning by the sighting of an annual visitor and I managed to snap this shot (I took many). So far I there seems to be 2 pair this year.









Several pair of these has stopped by every spring for years. They seem to check out the local trees and then move on. We are ever hopeful of a nesting but so far it hasn't happened.

Work gets put aside to spend as much time as possible studying these beautiful creatures. 

'Stepping out'  at dawn has also been rewarded for the last week or so by the cacophony of wild turkeys gobbling loudly near by.

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic, Robert. All we have so far are crows. Of course, when they return, it means only six more weeks of Winter. They are like our groundhogs.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! and Happy Birthday Warren! About the only thing from your post that surprises me is that you're turning 38 this year. I would have guessed it to be 37 (like I will be in June), but I guess we now know which of us is the older brother.  I share your feelings (big surprise) towards quiet birthdays, so I'll derail the surprise party I'm sure Marc has planned here in the Shang while you slip out the back.

I successfully spent the day yesterday avoiding the internet and cleared all of my news feed stories without reading them this morning, and now life can continue as normal, or at least as normal as it gets. My wife made a new recipe for supper last night called "Chicken and 20 Cloves of Garlic". Very simple and absolutely fantastic, especially if you like garlic. If I get a chance I'll post the recipe later. For some reason though, no one seemed to want to sit next to me at poker last night...


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the coffee Don and the breakfast Marc and most of all, the greeting from Vicki et al!

Welcome back to the Shang Vicki...I am so glad you are feeling better. 

Robert - I hope you get a pair of the ducks to nest nearby - If you do, I'd love to see a picture of the ducklings, please.

Sean - yes please, I'd like the recipe - I have what may be a similar recipe for chicken and onions - the big yellow onions - eight of them! 

Happy Birthday WARREN! WHOOT WHOOT WHOOT! 
It's Time for the Chicken Birthday Dance!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean and Kim. We are going to have a surprise party for Warren this evening over in The Cafe Chez Marc. So, be sure to act surprised.

That "Chicken and 20 Cloves of Garlic" was from the latest Kraft Foods online recipe book I get each month. It looked interesting, but my wife requested "Whiplash Chicken", which is a western favorite of hers. So, that is what I am making tonight.


----------



## KC4

^^^ 

"Whiplash Chicken"....sounds like another dance we could do at the party!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow!!*



SINC said:


> rg, I can only dream of those days with a smoke on the deck. My doctor told me quit or die on August 23, 2000. I tossed the pack I had on top of my computer desk along with my lighter and ash tray. They sit there to this day as a reminder that I quit cold turkey, but would always be there if I needed one. I haven't needed on in nearly nine years now, but I still remember the satisfaction of that first smoke in the morning.
> 
> Other than when someone reminds me, I never even think about them anymore.


Wow Don:
My mom used to say that 'cold turkey' was the ONLY way to do it. Could you PLEASE send some of that resolve THIS WAY for me? My kids will kiss the ground you walk on forever. I've tried the stupid patch, yucky gum, and 'herbal' cigarettes. Nada, Nothing. I think i've got to go into this deep sleep for about a year. Some say hypnosis works but I'm not trying that route. Others say acupuncture but most say that your method is it. Did you experience withdrawal symptoms? What were they? Did you chew a lot of gum or what did you do for the first several days? I'm thinking sunflower seeds because gum just brings on headaches for me. Please, do tell. I'd really like to kick it this year.
Vicki


----------



## MLeh

Good morning _everyone_. (I won't name everyone, because I'd probably miss someone, and then there'd be hurt feelings.)

but ...

Happy birthday Warren.

Sean: recipe please. My husband (who normally does all the cooking) has not been well enough to cook lately, so I'm on food patrol. He LOVES garlic, especially baked, so this will be a nice surprise for him.

Vicki: Welcome back.

On the general topic of 'stepping outside for a smoke' - my husband quit smoking in August, 2008 for about the same reasons as Don did. He used to spend quite a bit of time outside, and thus would be quite social with the people in the neighbourhood, as well as keeping track of the various wildlife. He's had to change his activity pattern a bit, because he says going outside automatically triggers a 'time for a smoke' reaction in his brain. He gets a little less fresh air now than he used to, (but we make up for it by going for walks together instead) but we get WAY less neighbourhood gossip than we used to. It's a trade-off . 

Our wildlife report: had a coyote in the back yard a day or two ago, and spotted the first hummingbird yesterday. Weather report: had sleet yesterday morning, and it was a miserable rainy day, but today the sky has cleared and it looks to be becoming a lovely spring day.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.

-Elaine


----------



## ciaochiao

*This Family*



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Don and the breakfast Marc and most of all, the greeting from Vicki et al!
> 
> Welcome back to the Shang Vicki...I am so glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Robert - I hope you get a pair of the ducks to nest nearby - If you do, I'd love to see a picture of the ducklings, please.
> 
> Sean - yes please, I'd like the recipe - I have what may be a similar recipe for chicken and onions - the big yellow onions - eight of them!
> 
> Happy Birthday WARREN! WHOOT WHOOT WHOOT!
> It's Time for the Chicken Birthday Dance!


Thank you everyone for the wonderful welcome!! You guys are a wonderful family to have. Kim, your videos never fail to make me laugh. You and your birdie dances! i watched the 'Smarty Pants Dance' this morning as well. That baby is so cute!



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sean and Kim. We are going to have a surprise party for Warren this evening over in The Cafe Chez Marc. So, be sure to act surprised.


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY WARREN! You young thing you!

QUOTE=Dr.G.;807373That "Chicken and 20 Cloves of Garlic" was from the latest Kraft Foods online recipe book I get each month. It looked interesting, but my wife requested "Whiplash Chicken", which is a western favorite of hers. So, that is what I am making tonight.[/QUOTE]

What's Whiplash chicken? Can you post the recipe? Sounds really interesting!



KC4 said:


> ^^^
> 
> "Whiplash Chicken"....sounds like another dance we could do at the party!


:lmao::lmao::lmao: We need to get you on Dancing with the Stars Kim!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, the city is fixing the street out front - does that mean it's spring?

I'm in the middle of a "no work" period and need to get busy and do something constructive before I forget how.

Good to see you back Vicki. I think any made up stories would pale in comparison to the real problems most of us have lived through. 

Another cup of coffee will do for me this morning. I eat breakfast later in the day 

Margaret


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone!
Happy Birthday Warren! 
Welcome back Vicki! 
Thanks for the coffee Don!
My eyes are starting to feel normal again since I took the night off work last night. I often forget to give myself a break every now and then. Feels good to relax.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning everyone... and yes, it is still morning here!  

Vicki!... good to see you back here... :clap: Glad you're feeling better. 

Happy Birthday Warren...  

It's a little early so I'm chugging coffee... which incidentally was the one thing I had to avoid when I quit smoking in 1986. I was used to the "breakfast" RG speaks of... my coffee and my cigarette. Was easier in those days still in that you were allowed to indulge inside most places...  I quit cold turkey as well... just plain got fed up one day and decided after I finished the pack I had no more and so it was. 

The biggest misery for me was that I couldn't have a cup of coffee in the morning either for about a good month or more without the cigarette... made for a grumpy me in the mornings. On top of not being a morning person anyway... 

The other thing I used to experience for years after I quit every now and then, which was actually more funny than not, was the most vivid dreams. I'd dream I was smoking... I mean I would "taste" the thing! I'd wake up in a sweat positive I'd fallen off the wagon after ... amount of time as time went by to realize it was only a dream...  I haven't had one of those dreams in so long now, I really don't remember when they quit.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sean and Kim. We are going to have a surprise party for Warren this evening over in The Cafe Chez Marc. So, be sure to act surprised.
> 
> That "Chicken and 20 Cloves of Garlic" was from the latest Kraft Foods online recipe book I get each month. It looked interesting, but my wife requested "Whiplash Chicken", which is a western favorite of hers. So, that is what I am making tonight.


That is the exact recipe Marc, I'll type it in when I get home today.


----------



## bhil

By the way, Welcome back Vicki!


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> Wow Don:
> My mom used to say that 'cold turkey' was the ONLY way to do it. Could you PLEASE send some of that resolve THIS WAY for me? My kids will kiss the ground you walk on forever. I've tried the stupid patch, yucky gum, and 'herbal' cigarettes. Nada, Nothing. I think i've got to go into this deep sleep for about a year. Some say hypnosis works but I'm not trying that route. Others say acupuncture but most say that your method is it. Did you experience withdrawal symptoms? What were they? Did you chew a lot of gum or what did you do for the first several days? I'm thinking sunflower seeds because gum just brings on headaches for me. Please, do tell. I'd really like to kick it this year.
> Vicki


There is a substantial literature that suggests that depression and smoking are highly synergistic and that smokers with depression have a very difficult time quitting. Indeed quitting smoking by persons prone to depression can set off an episode..... There are both behavioural and biochemical studies on the subject.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Foreshadowing?*

Hi Everyone:

i think there is something truly 'magical' about the Shang. When i was both physically and emotionally down, all you guys shared stories that let me know my situation wasn't so unique or terrible. Today, we're talking about smoking and heart problems. I've just returned from the doctor's. I see her every month for a host of reasons including high blood pressure issues. My doctor isn't my favorite person but until my MVA cases are done, the consistency in medical care and documentation is more efficient. ANYWAY, she took my blood pressure 5 times. I knew that something was worse. Last visit, 2 weeks ago, 150/90. Today, 160/105. She knows that it's not necessary to tell me what i need to modify. So...I'm thinking that you guys should all be writers because there appears to be some incredible foreshadowing in these posts. Sighhhhh...any suggestions for quitting the smoking WITHOUT putting on more weight? I can't do anything with high sugar or salt content and PLEASE, don't tell me to eat carrots all day. Gum is ok for a bit but gives me a headache after a while. i can't stand hard candies. Any other suggestions people? And rg, YOU will have to censor the parts about going out for a smoke and coffee! Those mandarins are beautiful. I believe that's what they are right? Those crows are pretty scary looking, even though I realize they're really intelligent. Elaine, perhaps you can ask your hubby what tricks he uses to stay away? Anxiously awaiting everyone's suggestions! Dr. G, you have no idea how fortunate you are that your vice is something as healthy as doxies!!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

I simply used the power of my mind to quit. I smoked a deck and a half to two decks every day of my life for 42 years. And was it tough to quit cold turkey? Damn right it was. The withdrawal was terrible, but I swore to myself I would never touch one again. 

For the first month, I hardly knew what to do with myself until one day I found a 1,000 piece jigsaw puzzle in a clearance bin. I bought if for a few bucks and brought it home and set it up on a card table. Every time I wanted a smoke, I headed for that table and force myself to put together that puzzle. And three or four more like it. 

It got me thinking about other things and my concentration was turned away form the smoking. I still hate jigsaw puzzles to this day, but they got me through a couple of rough months and helped me succeed. 

I also carried a pen and notepad in my shirt picket so it felt like a pack of smokes. Still do to this day, and every time I got the urge when I was out and about, I opened the pad and wrote down the same thing every time, ie: that I was tired of the addiction and I wanted to quit. When I filled one pad, I saved it and started anew. 

When I went to the john or waited for an appointment, I took the pad along as reading material and counted up how many times I had written those few simple words. It reinforced my desire to quit by the sheer volume of the tiny notes. I don't know if these would work for anyone else, but they sure helped me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine, Margaret, Vicki, Kim, Dana, Diane, Robert, and all the ships at sea.

Whiplash Chicken is from a book my wife brought with her from Alberta. It is from a series of books from some sort of bridge club with all sorts of recipes. This one has chicken, peanut butter, onions, peppers, diced tomatoes, etc, etc. It is backed in a crock pot in the oven and served with rice. We all love it.

TheBestOfBridge.com

Whiplash Chicken


Hot and spicy! Ohh-da-lolly

Ingredients:
1 large onion, thinly sliced and separated into rings
1 green pepper, cut into thin strips
1 cup mushrooms, sliced
2 Tbsp. water
2 tsp. oregano
2 tsp. crushed red chili pepper
1 tsp. garlic salt
1/2 tsp. hot pepper sauce
1 - 14 oz. can tomatoes (396 ml)
2/3 cup peanut butter
2 tsp. chicken bouillon powder
3 whole chicken breasts, skinned, boned and cut into bite-sized pieces


Instructions:
In a large saucepan, combine onion, green pepper, mushrooms, water, oregano, red pepper, garlic salt and hot pepper sauce. Cook over medium heat, stirring frequently until veggies are tender crisp. In a blender or food processor, combine undrained tomatoes, peanut butter and bouillon. Process until smooth. Place uncooked chicken in a large casserole. Top with veggie mixture. Pour tomato mixture over all. Cover and bake at 350 F. for 50 minutes. Serve with rice to 8 folks.


----------



## MLeh

Excellent suggestions, Don.

My husband doesn't talk too much about his struggles quitting, Vicki. He's one of these manly men, and doesn't vocalize at all. I know it hasn't been a cake walk for him, but most of his struggles he's been dealing with internally. I've been trying to be very supportive, but it's been difficult. In the past 6 months I've developed an ulcer and I think it's mostly due to the level of stress we're both under. But it's been over half a year now, and things are gradually getting better. (I'm not much for vocalizing my problems either. I prefer to talk about positive things most of the time.) 

When he was in the hospital in August they started him on the patch, and he followed that process through to the end, which took about 3 months. One day when he was on the 'middle strength' patch, I asked him how it was working for him and his response was "You're not dead yet, so I guess it's working." (This is the same man, who after 20 years of marriage said, when I asked him if he still loved me, "Of course I still love you. I'm still here, aren't I?") I love him dearly.

Mostly, it's been changing habits, as Don mentioned. Nicotine is very habitual - some quitting programs talk about 'logging your normal use' and seeing which smokes are ones you 'need', and which ones are 'just because that's what you do'. The hardest one for him was the first one in the morning - going outside with a cup of tea/coffee and greeting the day. Now, instead, he sits in the kitchen, and has a bowl of cereal, and has gradually changed his routine. 

I think the most important thing is attitude. It's not about 'quitting smoking', it's about 'becoming a non-smoker'. He's gradually becoming a non-smoker. If you think you're an 'ex', it's like reminding yourself that you've given something up ... or something.

Good luck though.


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the Whiplash Chicken Recipe Marc...

Peanut Butter! - didn't expect the peanut butter.

It looks good and I imagine it will taste good too..(very close to many Thai dish ingredients) ..and it looks on the healthier side too - excellent! 

Smoking - I am sooo glad I never started smoking. I had every reason to...pretty much every person in my family smoked, from the grandparents on down. I was prevented from starting only by my asthma. 

With all the negative publicity that has been going on for decades now about the dangers of smoking, it still shocks me how many youth are picking the habit up...we have two high schools near us and I see them outside all of time with their smokes. I guess peer pressure is still stronger than advertising.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, without the peanut butter, it is rather bland. With it ................ well, there are never any leftovers.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just sent this to me.

This is so true, enjoy...


One day a farmer's donkey fell down into a well. The
animal cried piteously for hours as
the farmer tried to figure out what to
do. Finally, he decided the animal was old, and
the well needed to be
covered up anyway; it just wasn't
worth it to retrieve the donkey.
He invited all his neighbors to come over
and help him. They all grabbed a shovel and began
to shovel dirt into the well. At first, the donkey
realized what was happening and cried
horribly. Then, to everyone's amazement
he quieted down.
A few shovel loads later, the farmer finally looked down the well. He
was astonished at what
he saw. With each shovel of dirt that hit his back, the donkey was doing
something amazing.
He would shake it off and take a step up.

As the farmer's neighbors
continued to shovel dirt on top of the animal, he would shake it
off and take a step up.
Pretty soon, everyone was amazed as the donkey stepped up over the edge of
the well and happily trotted off!

Life is going to shovel dirt on you, all kinds
of dirt. The trick to getting out of the well
is to shake it off and take a step up. Each of
our troubles is a stepping stone. We can get out
of the deepest wells just by not stopping, never
giving up! Shake it off and take a step up.

Remember the five simple rules to be happy:

Free your heart from hatred - Forgive.
Free your mind from worries - Most never happen.
Live simply and appreciate what you have.
Give more.
Expect less.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got the entire Shang decked out for Warren's party. Now, remember to yell "SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!!!" when he comes in today.


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> And rg, YOU will have to censor the parts about going out for a smoke and coffee! Those mandarins are beautiful. I believe that's what they are right?


They are wood ducks... They nest in trees and at a certain age the ducklings are summarily tossed to the ground and marched to the nearest water. If it weren't for a coffee and a smoke I might have missed seeing them...


----------



## Bolor

Welcome back Vicki. Glad you are feeling well enough to rejoin us.

Happy Birthday Warren. Keep up with the rest of us doing the chicken dance 

I quit smoking 30 years ago ... cold turkey too. When the mildest cigarettes I could buy bothered my throat, I knew it was time. Like Don, i kept my cigarettes on my dresser and when I came home from work I would visit them and say not today. After a while they were so dry that my wife threw them out figuring it was time to break the connection.
I agree that you need something to take your mind off them. I refinished furniture and would get up right after supper and go down to the shop ... not particularly good for the family life but it helped me. I remember about a month after quitting that I got laryngitis. I blamed it on NOT smoking


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. How are you today?


----------



## bhil

OK Warren, I think they're all set up. I'll go "accidently" trigger the surprise and you sneak out the back before they realize you're here.


----------



## Dr.G.

"SURPRI ..................." Wait ................. it's just Sean.


----------



## bhil

Here you go everyone, I'll leave it up to Kim to post a picture of what it looks like, if I remember correctly she's pretty good at that.

Chicken with Twenty Cloves of Garlic

4 small boneless skinless chicken breasts
20 cloves garlic, peeled
3/4 cup 25%-less-sodium chicken broth
1/4 cup Kraft Calorie-Wise Creamy Ceasar Dressing
1/4 cup Kraft 100% Light Parmesan Grated Cheese

Heat a large non-stick skillet on medium-high heat. Add chicken and garlic; cook 4 minutes turning chicken after 2 minutes.

Stir in broth and dressing; cover skillet with lid. Cook chicken 4 minutes on each side or until done (170F).

Sprinkle with Parmesan. Remove from heat. Let stand covered 1 minute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, that is the recipe, Sean. Leave it to Kraft to slip in a few of their own products.


----------



## ciaochiao

*So I'm...*



rgray said:


> There is a substantial literature that suggests that depression and smoking are highly synergistic and that smokers with depression have a very difficult time quitting. Indeed quitting smoking by persons prone to depression can set off an episode..... There are both behavioural and biochemical studies on the subject.


Hi rg:
I've read a few of those studies as well. I also read them at a time when understanding the physical nature of depression was either non-existent or not regarded. Many years later, the science community stopped dismissing the chemical affectations that cause schizophrenia, anxiety, and many forms of depression. I believe you and the research as well. But is there anything in recent studies that suggest methods for obscuring one either via some psychological means or medication? I tried 'Wellbutrin' about a year ago and really didn't like it at all. The Welbutrin was not for the depression, it was for the smoking. I assume that the welbutrin combatted some of the depressive effects of quitting the highly addictive nicotine. I'm on a different set of meds and obviously, they're not completely a 'fit' - as I'm still prone to 'fits' (weak attempt!). I must admit that I think my current med is more effective that former but that's also because my body chemistry is different. I used to use St. John's Wort but read that IT was linked to depressive symptoms. So, I'm wondering...do the data suggest that it's not a good idea for depression patients to quit? If you wouldn't mind, I'd like to read any articles you feel are valid and non-fudged - and rg, you know that a HUGE portion of results are fudgeable...I haven't paid my fees and can't access many of the Medline/Entrez PubMed papers. If you'd like you can send it to me via pdf. Just let me know and I'll provide the email address. 

Are those mandarins you're snapping? They really are beautiful. I didn't know they frequented trees. i've never seen a duck in a tree. As for the wild turkeys, I've really got to figure out, on a map, where you're located. It sounds really beautiful. Ok, I'll await your suggested readings.
Vicki


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Bob. How are you today?


I'm doing well Marc. Thanks for asking. When I see all the troubles others are having with poor health, I feel as though I'm blessed. I recall when I was not feeling well a few months ago, I would see people at the hospital or at the doctor's office that were in much worse shape than I. While I was sorry for them, it made me fell as though I was not necessarily so badly off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Yes, when one has their physical and emotional health in order (not that there is ever a true "norm"), it helps in keeping one's life in some sort of equilibrium.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have sent out the doxies in search of Warren.


----------



## ciaochiao

*That's actually...*



SINC said:


> I simply used the power of my mind to quit. I smoked a deck and a half to two decks every day of my life for 42 years. And was it tough to quit cold turkey? Damn right it was. The withdrawal was terrible, but I swore to myself I would never touch one again.
> 
> For the first month, I hardly knew what to do with myself until one day I found a 1,000 piece jigsaw puzzle in a clearance bin. I bought if for a few bucks and brought it home and set it up on a card table. Every time I wanted a smoke, I headed for that table and force myself to put together that puzzle. And three or four more like it.
> 
> It got me thinking about other things and my concentration was turned away form the smoking. I still hate jigsaw puzzles to this day, but they got me through a couple of rough months and helped me succeed.
> 
> I also carried a pen and notepad in my shirt picket so it felt like a pack of smokes. Still do to this day, and every time I got the urge when I was out and about, I opened the pad and wrote down the same thing every time, ie: that I was tired of the addiction and I wanted to quit. When I filled one pad, I saved it and started anew.
> 
> When I went to the john or waited for an appointment, I took the pad along as reading material and counted up how many times I had written those few simple words. It reinforced my desire to quit by the sheer volume of the tiny notes. I don't know if these would work for anyone else, but they sure helped me.


Hmm. That's definitely will power and you did extremely well - I'm serious. So many lapse back into the habit. Why I think your method is interesting to me is because I've ALWAYS HATED JIGSAW PUZZLES! I used to shake my presents as a young kid and if I heard the sound of the dreaded jigsaw, I would rather have no toy than a puzzle. THANK GOD my children aren't like me. My two youngest actually love the damn things and don't allow difficulty or number of pieces to deter them. Maybe I should try your method. Did you like puzzles before that or not much at all? The pad/paper is good. I used to carry a journal pad to write ideas and sometimes, angry thoughts (when I was married :lmao. But I like to write and I'd always considered myself a very strong person to manage three kids without financial support or the occasional break from the rugrats. I've also been through a few other things that really triggered my emotional blender to whir on 'high'. Maybe I should look at it your way: you are very resolute. I don't see you as namby-pamby in any way and I believe that you felt that the addiction was like the 'enemy'. You weren't going to allow it to hit you at all - not quitting would have meant weakness of character - that's what I interpreted your actions to mean. Am I somewhat correct? You also ran an enormous number of papers/employees/clients/etc. You can't budge sometimes when you're the 'boss'. It's not being inflexible, it's setting parameters. I'll consider this and perhaps when RG sends me a few papers, I'll be able to understand my addiction as it relates to my physical state. I think that you Don, dislike weakness. I feel that way as well and thats why I despise my own depression. I can see why others are affected and that they have hormonal/chemical receptor or receptor editing dysfunctions and I have all the patience in the world when listening or talking to them. But with myself, I think I've got no excuse - I think that's largely due to my Chinese upbringing. I remember my mom looking at my final mark in high school English. It was 98%. My mom didn't say, 'good for you'. Instead, she said, 'Why couldn't she have given you the !00? What did you do that lost the 2 marks?' When I won my 1st Silver Medal for Piano Performance from the RCM/U of T, she opened my exam results as I was thinking about tossing my cookies. i asked what my mark was and she stated without emotion, "you got a 96%" then she walked away. I don't hate my mother for these actions because it's what she grew up watching. I hated HER mother. So perhaps that's what I need to do:not allow the smoking to rule my life. Food for thought...perhaps we can get Kim to add a subsection to the Foodie group: "Food for thought."
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Can't seem to locate Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

He is going to miss his own birthday party.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don and Robert have already begun to sing, "When Scottish Eyes are Smiling" .................


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> So, I'm wondering...do the data suggest that it's not a good idea for depression patients to quit? If you wouldn't mind, I'd like to read any articles you feel are valid and non-fudged - and rg, you know that a HUGE portion of results are fudgeable...I haven't paid my fees and can't access many of the Medline/Entrez PubMed papers.


I think wrt to quitting the data suggests that one should be aware of possible outcomes as a way of understanding some of the feelings that may occur.

Try reading Gamberino, W.C., & Gold, M.S. (1999). Neurobiology of tobacco smoking and other addictive disorders. The Psychiatric Clinics of North America, 22, 301-312, and Glassman, A.H. (1993) Cigarette smoking: implications for psychiatric illness. American Journal of Psychiatry, 150(4), 546-553. I don't have digital copies of these and the paper copies are with a student at the moment. Try searching scholar.google.com.

I'm not sure what you mean by "fudged" and as a researcher I'm not sure I like the implications of the way you put it unless you are referring to pharmaceutical industry work. I have had no truck with that lot since 1985. I deal in academic research and don't work with their product. The papers above are peer reviewed in decent journals. Look for review articles as you get a second vetting on top of the original peer review. Before '85 I was involved in some clinical trials and didn't like not having editorial control my own publications.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Its been a few days since I have visited to say hello. I have some fresh tea and coffee for all to enjoy this morning, along with some NY and Montreal style bagels. Fruit platter is on the table and the bottle of Baileys is where it always is.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve and thanks for the goodies. Gotta run do some things, back later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for the coffee and bagels. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the party we had last night ................ Sadly, Warren never showed up. Still, a good time was had by all.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, life has been quite busy the last couple of weeks. In my new role at work I am still adjusting to the new responsibilities and trying to organize things the way I would like them to be. Sometimes difficult stepping into a scenario that needs a lot of attention while still having to deal with past responsibilities. Hopefully in the next couple of months I will have it running the way I need it to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, it sounds like a real balancing act, but you seem to have an understanding of what needs to be done, and how this might be accomplished. Now, all that remains to be seen if you shall be allowed to undertake this vision you have. We shall see. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone... A very rainy day in Toronto. I am preparing to leave for Peru today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. Bon voyage. Take lots of pictures and know that your family here in The Shang awaits your safe return.


----------



## Dr.G.

We found Warren!!!!!!!! He was on the HMS Jason Jinglestars trying to get to Hawaii. Don't think he made it very far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Officer Rock Mean, of the RCMP Naval Division arrested Warren as a stowaway aboard a Canadian warship. I have poasted bail for him and he is now safe and sound back at home. He got on the wrong ship, thinking it was the cruise liner taking him to Hawaii.


----------



## bhil

Morning Everyone! TGIF! 

Sonal have a good trip, we look forward to the pictures when you return. 

Vicki, I don't remember if I said it or not but it's good to see you back in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. How are you today?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the coffee and bagels Steve...good luck with managing two jobs for awhile, because that's basically what you are doing. Hopefully someone else has stepped into your former role or picked up those duties and is getting up to speed on them. 

I'm excited for you Sonal and am also looking forward to seeing any photos you take. Maybe you can stump us with some in Whatami!

Today I am looking after my 4 year old nephew - he's a little under the weather and not able to join his buddies at the dayhome as usual...so he's hanging with Aunty Kim today. Maybe we can try to invent the whiplash chicken dance this afternoon if he's feeling up to it....if not perhaps I'll simply try to demonstrate it for it's probable entertainment value. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Thanks Marc & Sean.

I'm re-packing again, and then I am off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Sonal. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. The Whiplash Chicken Dance is a variation of the traditional Chicken Dance. Of course, doing this could get you arrested, as it did Bobby Burgess. They cut the clip where he did the Whiplash Chicken Dance, which is just like the Chicken Dance, but at the end, you grab a partner by the ankles and spin them around and around .................. until centrifugal force causes the partner to fly off into a wall. Of course, if the person is strong, and the partner is a child, usually the child's wrist or shoulder, or both, become dislocated. Thus, this is why this dance is banned here in NL. Stick to the menu with peanut butter. Much better for a sick 4 year old.


YouTube - The Lawrence Welk Show: Chicken Dance


----------



## KC4

Bolor said:


> I'm doing well Marc. Thanks for asking. When I see all the troubles others are having with poor health, I feel as though I'm blessed. I recall when I was not feeling well a few months ago, I would see people at the hospital or at the doctor's office that were in much worse shape than I. While I was sorry for them, it made me fell as though I was not necessarily so badly off.


I know EXACTLY that feeling, Bob. 
Having spent so much time in Cancer institutions in the past couple of years, I've quickly come to realize a few important things. 1. We are not as alone as we feel. 2. There are many people worse off than we are. 3. We are extremely lucky to have access to facilities like we do here in North America.

The other somewhat humorous observation I've made is that when you say you are dealing with cancer most people snap to attention and are ready to give you special dispensation or whatever you want, whether you want it or not. Not so in the Cancer Centers....there, EVERY patient has cancer ..... everybody is dealing with it to varying degrees. There's no playing the "C" card there to get special treatment. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

I too look forward to your pictures Sonal, but most of all, enjoy your trip. The pictures can wait until you get back. Ciao!


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang! Steve - you are wonderful for bringing those NY style bagels. I will have one for breakfast and one for lunch. I miss good bagels!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. I grew up on NY bagels, and my wife now makes Montreal-style bagels.


----------



## SINC

Morning Dana and you too Sean. Here is a little something that might make you grin, Sean:


----------



## Dr.G.

I hate meetings. Most of them are a waste of my time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just hit +10C. Even with a chill in the air, the sun has a bit of warmth to it.


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> Are those mandarins you're snapping?


Wood Ducks. see post #42657 above..


----------



## Bolor

KC4 said:


> I know EXACTLY that feeling, Bob.
> Having spent so much time in Cancer institutions in the past couple of years, I've quickly come to realize a few important things. 1. We are not as alone as we feel. 2. There are many people worse off than we are. 3. We are extremely lucky to have access to facilities like we do here in North America.
> 
> The other somewhat humorous observation I've made is that when you say you are dealing with cancer most people snap to attention and are ready to give you special dispensation or whatever you want, whether you want it or not. Not so in the Cancer Centers....there, EVERY patient has cancer ..... everybody is dealing with it to varying degrees. There's no playing the "C" card there to get special treatment. :lmao:


Kim, I was involved with the Canadian Cancer Society for a while. The thing that stuck me most is the positive attitude that most cancer patients seem to have. If you could get past the "C", as you put it, I had more pleasant experiences than I can remember. The volunteers too are some of the greatest people around. Many of them dealt cancer on level or another. If you get a chance to attend a Relay For Life event do it. It certainly warmed the cockles of my heart.


----------



## Bolor

on another note, I am supposed to head out for Ottawa for a visit to my rheumatologist on Monday but we are currently under a snowfall warning ... again!tptptptp
I hope I can make it out after another 15 to 30 cms of snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, seems as if you folks got more snow and less bitterly cold temps than last year. We were the reverse here in St.John's, with record cold temps and less than average snow (so far).


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hi!*



Dr.G. said:


> Officer Rock Mean, of the RCMP Naval Division arrested Warren as a stowaway aboard a Canadian warship. I have poasted bail for him and he is now safe and sound back at home. He got on the wrong ship, thinking it was the cruise liner taking him to Hawaii.


HA WARREN!! There's no escaping the knowledge of Dr. G!! You can't escape your birthday party, give in to the Force! Hope your birthday was a wonderful start for the next year of your life. Dr. G's pics were hilarious.



bhil said:


> Morning Everyone! TGIF!
> 
> Sonal have a good trip, we look forward to the pictures when you return.
> 
> Vicki, I don't remember if I said it or not but it's good to see you back in the Shang.


Thanks so much, I need to thank all of you guys for the support and gentle prodding. I truly do feel like the Shang is my home with the most incredible extended family members. i'm very, very lucky.



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. I grew up on NY bagels, and my wife now makes Montreal-style bagels.


YUMMMMM!! I don't care which style, I love Bagels, EXCEPT for the Great Canadian Bagel bagels. They were only edible right after removal from the oven. Dr. G, your wife MAKES bagels?? Wow, does she have a good recipe? I've never seen a bagel recipe and is it difficult to make? Could you please save me ONE bagel, just butter is good, I don't need anything else. Mmmmmm

OH YES, HI SHANG FAMILY!! I need to get so much done because I got SO behind over the last two weeks. I'll see you all later tonight.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G's pics were hilarious." Hilarious????? Those were real people stuck out in real ice, Vicki. We had to send out the Doxie Rescue Squad to ferry out medical supplies to them.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Red Face?*



Dr.G. said:


> "Dr. G's pics were hilarious." Hilarious????? Those were real people stuck out in real ice, Vicki. We had to send out the Doxie Rescue Squad to ferry out medical supplies to them.


Hi Dr. G:
Sometimes, I'm not sure if you're pulling my leg or serious. If those were pictures of people in distress, then my compassion is with them and certainly, the situation is not humorous in the least. If however, those were pictures of the 'SSS Warren's Birthday Party Escape', then I maintain the smile on my face! Who was that guy in the picture? Is that Warren? And Dr. G, let Warren out of jail as he will be cooking breakfast for the Shang for the weekend, RIGHT WARREN?
Vicki


----------



## Bolor

Oh yeah ... Many happy returns Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Trailer - Lithium Springs: A comedy adventure about treasure, & the Fountain of Youth.

Watch Fred go for that man's throat .................. a true Doxie Attack Squad move.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Warren was stranded along with everyone else. Luckily, the RCMP Naval Patrol had ski-doos to go out and take passengers off .......... including Warren. Luckily, my lawyer, from the firm Dewey, Cheatham and Howe, was able to get Warren off with a warning. We claimed temporary insanity, and the fact that he had a terminal case of doxieitis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob.

Timmins, Ontario - Forecast - Environment Canada  I feel for you, brother. This is the sort of storm we get in mid-May. Hang in there, Winter is almost over.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening everybody,
Have not been around in a while, sure miss you guy's. Man do I have a lot of posts to catch up on. Well been very busy the last several weeks, lots of equipment to repair and get ready for the up coming season as well as a lot of running around doing estimates for prospective contracts. I hope it will all pay off. 2009 could go down in the books as a pretty bad one if it doesn't all come together.
Any way looks like every body is doing well so I will just catch up on some fine reading here at the shang.
Have a good night all.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Guy. Long time no see. Welcome home. Hopefully, things will turn out OK for you this year, financially speaking.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening everyone!!

Did I miss something?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow, have you!!*



MaxPower said:


> Evening everyone!!
> 
> Did I miss something?


HAAAAPEEE BIRTHDAY2UHAPPYBIRTHDAY2UHAPPYBIRTHDAYDEAR WAAAAAARRRREEEEEEEENNNNNNN, HAPPYBIRTHDAY2U!!

Sing the non-spaced words very quickly. I wanted to make your song as painless as possible!1

Did you actually get stranded out at sea? So that pic Dr. G posted was really you? That's a beautiful iceberg behind you though, I've only seen some of those when I went whale watching and puffing snapping (pictures) in NS and NL. I really want to go back again and this time, my kids will be older and I won't be holding onto them, stressing that they're going to climb over the boat. What do you do that you're out on the ocean that way? I always wanted to be a marine biologist. Instead, I did a stint as a wildlife biologist - which I hated, then went to grad school for medical genetics, which I hated almost as muchXX). If I had done what I originally wanted to do, I would likely still be doing it. So that just goes to show, do what you love and you'll die happy. At any rate, welcome back you young guy, Warren!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hi back!*

Hi Guy. As Dr. G says, welcome home. Hope everything's ok in yonder Edmonton. How's that West Edmonton Mall these days? It was the only place I ever got tired of shopping. THAT was a feat.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow starts our 6th anniversary celebration in The Shang. Kudos to us all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope that you have some good news to report to us all. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Thank you to everyone who wished me a happy birthday. Sorry I didn't make it to the party Marc. Truth be known, I was up early to go to work, came home, read maybe 2 posts of the Shang and put the kids to bed. This is when I fell asleep around 8:30.

Again, thanks to everyone for the well wishes. Normally I have a bad day on my birthday, but yesterday was a good day.


----------



## MaxPower

Today, I had a nice surprise with a patient of mine.

He took ill sometime back and was given up for dead. He made a recovery from the hospital but was confined to a wheelchair. 4 weeks ago, we stood him up for the first time. Today he took his first steps. About 30.

Did I mention he is 93?

He made such progress in such a short time, today reminded me why I do what I do and why I love this job so much.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Way to Go Warren!*



MaxPower said:


> Today, I had a nice surprise with a patient of mine.
> 
> He took ill sometime back and was given up for dead. He made a recovery from the hospital but was confined to a wheelchair. 4 weeks ago, we stood him up for the first time. Today he took his first steps. About 30.
> 
> Did I mention he is 93?
> 
> He made such progress in such a short time, today reminded me why I do what I do and why I love this job so much.


Warren, congratulations on the incredible work and faith you have in your patient. All I can say is, :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

And please, give him a hug from your extended family in the Shang. Maybe he'd like to have a little post of his own here? We'd love to tell him how great his progress has been. We are proud of the both of you!! I hope that when I reach 93, should I get there, I have someone like you to work with me as well. Thank God there are professionals like you who honestly do love their work. Want to come work here?????? So tell your patient we are rooting for the next 30 steps. 30 steps is amazing. You're right, 4 weeks is NOTHING for his progress. Just think of what he'll be able to do in the next few weeks with you cheering and helping him. Way to go you guys!
Vicki


----------



## MaxPower

What was nice too is his family came for a visit. I ran into them and asked them to stick around for a while. It would be worth their time.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G. I loved the clip of Fred. He's adorable although I've got to admit, not as adorable as Jack, Rootie, Daisy, and of course, my own little Dr. G doxies, 'Chuck' and Wagon . And also not QUITE as cute as our Shang puppies: Fidget, Maggie, my Sushi, Hedgie, and Don's, 'does your dog bite' lhasa apso! if I missed anyone's puppy, please forgive me, Don didn't make a 'legend' for me of the puppies in the Shang. When's the next time you and Debbie are thinking of 'trying again?'

I'm not going to bed yet, WAY too many WAI posts to read!! But if I do fall asleep, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY SHANG!! Dr. G, without you, the Shang would not be this strong, long, and wonderful. I personally want to thank you for creating this haven for the ehmac community. Does the mayor know of the impending celebration? If not, he should. Oh, by the way, I'm still working on the entire Shang thread, I think I'm up to 2007 now...
Vicki


----------



## MaxPower

I should mention though that I can't take full credit. I work under the direction of a physiotherapist and we work along side of the restorative team as well. So it really is a team effort.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nonetheless*



MaxPower said:


> I should mention though that I can't take full credit. I work under the direction of a physiotherapist and we work along side of the restorative team as well. So it really is a team effort.


Warren, you speak like a true medical person - but even though you think you can't take the full credit, it's your faith in him and your absolute delight with his progress that will continue to propel his progress forward. Don't be so modest - you done good kid! And yes, everything in life is a 'team effort' but there's always someone on that team who's the backbone of the accomplishment!!
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Cool Story Warren....yup, ya gotta love it when one get big paybacks like that....it gives one (and their team mates) the strength to persevere when the going gets tough. 

How great that his family got to see and share in his success and triumph! That's excellent.

It's nice to see you chattering away here in the Shang Vicki!

Had an extremely disappointing meal out tonight....worst Tex-Mex I've have for years. tptptptpMy husband commented to me that he believed this restaurant was about to get trashed in Urban Spoon. He's right. 

Goodnight all! :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Anniversary (#6) to one and all of us here in The Shang family. Who would have thought we could have lasted this long???

So, raise a glass of OJ, tea or coffee an toast our good health, good fortunes and good friendship ...... as well as a toast to those present and departed ............... and those who no longer post here. Le'chaim.

YouTube - Fiddler on the roof - Lechaim (with subtitles)


----------



## Dr.G.

Great story, Warren, from a great man. You are proof that each person's life touches the lives of others in so many large and small ways. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc and Happy 6th Anniversary all!

I find it interesting to note that the list of the top ten posters here still include two people at numbers nine and 10 that we rarely, or never see anymore, ie: RevMatt and Carex. See list below.

Marc, I am trying a new format for pictures on mybirdie.ca this morning which I think you might find make it much easier to read. I did not do the whole site as this was a bit of an experiment, but I would be interested in your comments. The first couple of items are done this way as well as the item you sent me on the ships and the ice pack.

It is quite a bit more work to present the site this way, but I think it is a good improvement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I look back to the early days of the Shang thread and see names who never come back, or who come back very rarely. Still, they are part of our family.


----------



## Dr.G.

I like the "wrap around" and "segmented" look of the text and the pictures, if that is what is called. Helps to keep the context in focus as one reads. I see you used the pics I sent you of the ice off-shore. It is still there, but slowly drifting back into the Atlantic.


----------



## SINC

Actually Marc, I was referring to the new full width picture format like the tigers, the holes and your shots when they are centred without a wrap around. You used to have to click on the tiny pictures to see a larger version like the "Water as Mirror" pictures in today's issue. With the larger format, you no longer have to do this, although it is more time consuming to present them in this manner.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Dismal looking day here, kind of matches my health today. A splitting headache has me not wanting to do much.

Coffee and a doxie to go please 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
I am checking in briefly, since we have a packed day today. We are heading to Disneyland with the boys tomorrow. It's our first family vacation so I am excited and trepidatious at the same time.

I asked my neighbour to notice my current ratio of brown-to-grey hair so we can compare the ratio when I return..lol

I am taking the MBP along, so I may check in here and there. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Hope your headache improves, Margaret.

I'm just sitting in my office, getting caught up on paperwork, which is what I do on Saturdays (no phone calls to interrupt the work flow and thought process).

Everyone's going on holidays. Sounds wonderful. I hope Sonal has a wonderful time in Peru, and Dana, I hope your trip to Disneyland is relaxing and stress free.

I remember one of the first 'real' trips with my daughter, when she was about two and a half. (We'd been on long car trips all the time, but this was the first 'real' trip with airplanes and such). My husband had gone ahead of us due to work, so my daughter and I traveled down to meet him. 

Our day started with the drive to the ferry, and the ferry ride (complete with escalators - which we don't have in our small town, along with elevators), then the drive to the airport parking, then a shuttle bus (another first for her), cleared customs (another first - the US customs agent was charmed by her fortunately, and gave her an extra sticker) then a flight in a Turbo-prop (her first time in an airplane) from Vancouver to Seattle, then some time in the airport there, and then her first JET airplane ride from Seattle to Palm Springs. There we were picked up by a limo (that was a first for me too), and taken to the hotel. We went to the front desk, got keys to the room (my husband was already checked in), and then rode the elevator up one floor. We found the room, knocked, and my husband opened the door. After all this travel, you can imagine the delight on my daughter's face to see her dad.

The words she said will always make me smile. They were "Dad! Guess what we did today!?! WE RODE IN AN ELEVATOR!"

Enjoy the moments. They're far too fleeting.

-Elaine


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! WOOT! WOOT! WHOOT! 
Time to DANCE! Just how have the Shang Dancers evolved since the beginning?
Let's take a look!  

ooops, sorry about your headache margaret...I'll keep it down......get better soon

Funny story Elaine...nothing like the small ones to show us even the everyday things can be special. 

Have fun at Disney Dana! 
Heading to mybirdie to check out the sights....

P.S. I love that Fiddler on the Roof movie...thx Marc.


----------



## winwintoo

Headache is gone. Coffee was the cure and a decision not to feel sorry for myself 

This thread with all the folks who've come and gone has really been a safe haven for me. About the time that I joined ehMac and found this thread, was about the time I was being turfed out of my dream job. Truth was, I could no longer do the job so that wasn't the bad part. 

I ended up here and the day to day interaction with normal folks helped me settle my troubled mind and throw off most of the burden of major depression. Occasionally, the black dogs come back for a visit, but those visits are shorter each time and now, the image of sitting around a comfortable lounge with friends, and gently stroking the back of a warm, cuddly doxie reminds me that one step to the side will start me on a new path.

So, each of you, please accept my heartfelt thanks for a job well done.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## KC4

I LOVE YOU:love2:


----------



## SINC

Margaret, I still remember the time you phoned to check on me when I took ill in Saskatoon, all worried about me. The Shang has a way of putting people together and it was nice to meet you in person when you dropped out the RV Park in Regina later that year.

I met Bob, (Bolor) too over a coffee in Oliver, BC and we fit like old friends.

I look forward to meeting more of you as time marches on.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon all... 

First thing I read when I got here today was about the success Warren and his Patient have had... I want to add my heartfelt congratulations! That is so wonderful... kudos... :clap:

Happy vacations to those going on one... Sonal... have a happy and safe trip to Peru, Dana... enjoy your trip to Disneyland. Always happy to look at pictures upon return.  

I passed another hurdle on Thursday which may help me to get my roof fixed and a new furnace... I have "paperwork" to complete on that, but that's OK. 

I found that yesterday I was just tired... but a good tired, so Fidget and I spent the day reminiscing through some old stuff... well "I" did... he kept me company... 

I whole heartedly agree with Margaret's assessment of this community... thank you all so much for being here!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I like Margaret's comment about The Shang being a "safe haven" for us all. This notion of an oasis was central to my original idea for starting this thread six years ago today. Kudos to us all for keeping it going to this day, and into tomorrow ........... and tomorrow ............. and tomorrow ............


----------



## Dreambird

From the link Kim posted... I couldn't agree more, especially when I have some people close to me (mother) who would write off my internet friends as inconsequential:



> We're just asking you to post "I Love You" once in one of your social media streams. In Facebook as a status, in Twitter as a post, hell - you can even post it in Linkedin if you want (it's a Saturday, so no one is going to think any less of you for spreading such a positive message).
> 
> Why? Because with all of the sh*t in the world today we are curious to see whether Love can still conquer all. Especially considering how Social Media is connecting people around the world at the fastest rate in history. Isn't our universal humanism based in Love? Imagine the result of the combination of SM and Love. Wow.


I love you... :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe we should have a "love in" 60s style, at sunset? Great way to celebrate our 6th anniversary.


----------



## MaxPower

It is hard to believe that we have celebrated 6 years already. I wasn't here from the onset, but since becoming a regular (in late 2004 I think) I have been hooked ever since. All are welcome and we wait to greet our long lost friends and welcome new.

I am looking forward to the next four when we celebrate our 10 year.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day all,
What a gorgeous one here in Edmonton, 4 degrees and the snow is disappearing at an unbelievable rate. Had breakfast with a good friend this morning. I sure love that kind of thing. I love getting together with friends and food. That whole socializing around food just seems to break down any barriers if there are any and it just seems to be a very relaxing way to get to know someone. Any way the little woman and I will be doing the same kind of thing all over again tonight. Once a month we get together with anywhere from 3-6 couples and we put on a pot luck diner at someone's house. Great way to pass the time and get to know each other a little better. We usually play some games like Cranium, catch phrase and so on or just plain talk all night.
Any way hope you all are having a great Saturday.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guy, bring everyone over to The Shang tonight for our gala fireworks and cake cutting celebration.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, yes, Year #10 will be a great celebration. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Raining here in St.John's, but we are all singing in the rain to celebrate #6.

YouTube - Gene Kelly - I'm singing in the rain


----------



## Sitting Bull

OK Marc, What time would you like us to arrive? Formal or informal ?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Guests*

Happy Anniversary Everyone!

Again, we should thank everyone who makes this home and house and in particular, Dr. G, who's steadfast wisdom has been the mortar for this House! I'm looking forward to the cake cutting later but I'm wondering if 'kids' are allowed. May I bring my 11, 12, and 22 year old kids and my puppies? They love cake and fireworks.

We love all you guys too!!
Vicki and her gang:love2:


----------



## Bolor

Of course your family is welcome Vicki. Thats what the shang is about ... family.

It was nearly a year ago that Don and I met and he's right about the fit. I enjoyed meeting Anne too. A lovely lady. We'll have to do it again Don although I don't think I'll try april again. The weather was really bad last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very informal, Guy. We have been celebrating since midnight here in St.John's, where it is currently nearly 8PM, and shall continue to celebrate until it is midnight in Victoria, BC. This way, everyone gets a full 24 hours of fun.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thanks!*

Hi Bob;
Thanks! The kids and pups are raring to go. I'll assume that dress code is Shang casual? I'm going to get a few shopping chores done by foot, since I've no car at this moment, and be back in time to partake in our celebrations. 

Wouldn't it be nice and fun to have a 'Shang Gathering?' Not quite a reunion but something like a pre-quel to a reunion. We should pick a location that's easy to get to, NO RAIN, SNOW, OR HIGH WINDS, and located at the calculated middle of our Shang members' geographical locations (I think we need to recruit a member from the opposing end of the world so that we can meet in a warm, tropical clime!!) If I win the lottery, I offer to pay for everyone's transportation. I would so very much like to meet everyone here, in person. I have no family aside from my kids and pups so having a family that is damn knowledgeable and smart, plus wise, is truly a gift to us! 

Bob, I really hope that your weather doesn't dive more. We've had the crappiest weather over the past couple of days: rain and wind. The northern parts of our country really gets a lousy deal when winter hits. But it is April, we are Canucks, and WE ARE TOUGH!! (someone think of a song we can sing that to!)

See y'all later at the party! Someone tell Kim to drop in with her family too!

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, bring whomever you want to bring. The more the merrier. We have special hats for the doxies, as well as games.


----------



## Dreambird

I'm ready... :lmao: 

Someone said "cake"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Yes, we have all sorts of cakes and treats for one and all.


----------



## MaxPower

No more cake. Who just said that???

I'm still bloated from the birthday cake my wife got me. Chocolate cake with Caramel filling and white icing, drizzled with real chocolate.

Cake is my kryptonite.


----------



## Dreambird

Cake... yes! Red Velvet with some sort of wonderful Buttercream/Creamcheese frosting... *drool**

... or any other...


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, Diane, we has 21 different kinds of cakes and even a couple of pies and flans. Quite the celebration.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It was quite the celebration here in St.John's, and we are seeing things wind down now in the Maritime provinces ............. with things still going strong from Quebec westward to BC. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope that you have some good news to share with all of us when you return online to The Shang. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Send the cake here!*

Hi Everyone!

Warren, I'm with Diane on this!! Cake, any kind of cake except perhaps Black Forest but I can always scrape the cherry filling off. You can send any leftovers from your own birthday cake, HERE: Cake for Diane and [email protected] the Shang.ehmac.heehee!!

Dr. G, nitey nite, I loved the pics. Who is that? Is it Jack? Whomever it is, he's sure adorable! As for the chess, well, everyone will play except me. My 11 yr old JUST taught me to play. I'm really, really bad. 

Happy Anniversary to Everyone!
with lots of love for our extended family,
Vicki and her gang:love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning all. The usual hot beverages accompany the Shang's Anything Goes Buffet this morning and it's all calorie free until 10:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. It is 10:23AM here in St.John's, so I guess I missed the "calorie free" breakfast. Such is Life for sleeping in on a quiet Sunday morning.

How are you today, mon frere?


----------



## Dr.G.

So we start year #7. One wonders what tears and laughter, joys and sorrows, this year shall bring to us all. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am just great this morning thanks.

It is going to be a great spring day, so myself and a friend are going to watch the PGA Houston open today out in the motor home with the screens open and a cold beverage or two. 

Yesterday saw most neighbours out standing on the sidewalks, finally free of ice and chatting to catch up on neighbourhood news after the long winter cooped up inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. +10C here, but it is cloudy after last night's rain, and I have a lot of grading to do today. So, it is indoors most of the day ........... with a break or two to sit out on my back deck and watch the snow melt away. We shall see.

Glad to hear that you have no aches or pains today. Tip a brew or two for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I had to chuckle about getting your port-o-potty correct. I just logged on to see who answered it correctly this morning and put in that guess, not thinking it was correct, but waiting to read your come-back. Go figure.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,

It looks like a it's going to be a nice day in Alberta. Good thing because we are heading out to Canmore today for a mountain tour via helicopter and dog sled team. Bringing my almost 80 year old aunt with us. Will bring pics back. 

Thanks for the breakfast Don - will need some extra calories to keep up with the dogs. When we "drive" them we need to hop off the back sometimes and run up hill to help them out. Sometimes I feel like I am actually being towed along a bit - they still can go pretty fast up a hill ...and if I don't keep up, I'll be plowed into by the team behind! 

Glad to hear everybody is doing good today - It's going to be a good next year for the shang...Seven is lucky number. My daughter was born in the 7th hour of the 7th day of the 7th month! How's that for lucky!


----------



## KC4

Hey Don,
Mybirdie looks great with the new photo format....I liked the Message in a Bottle story and (of course) the G-fish picture.!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Sounds like a great outing.

I had the doxies signed up for a dog sled race up in Labrador, but it was cancelled. 

Insurance shortfall scrubs Labrador dog race

I was in the first race. Here I am with the doxies nowhere in sight. I am the one at the extreme left with the white parka ................ and the doxies are in one of the houses staying warm. They can be such wimps in -45C temps.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Sounds like a great outing.
> 
> I had the doxies signed up for a dog sled race up in Labrador, but it was cancelled.
> 
> I was in the first race. Here I am with the doxies nowhere in sight. I am the one at the extreme left with the white parka ................ and the doxies are in one of the houses staying warm. They can be such wimps in -45C temps.


That's why they are nick-named after HOT dogs! 

Heading out now - everyone's excited. This is our "Spring Break Vacation" ...all in one afternoon! WOOT!


----------



## Dr.G.

"That's why they are nick-named after HOT dogs! " Good one, Kim.

Bon voyage. Bon chance.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oi vey!*

Afternoon Everyone!!

I missed everything and it's only 1:30 here!! Oi vey and ai ya!! I was too drunk on cheesecake and about 10 of the other varieties that were in the Shang last nite for the party. I think Diane is drunk on cake too!! We both just dropped over, filled with a utopian euphoria, right Diane?:love2::love2:

Wow Kim, what an adventure!! Do you guys do this every year at some point? Your aunt must have the same joie de vivre as you do, I hope I'm like her as I get on in years. She sounds pretty cool.  Cant' wait to hear about the day and see your pics!:clap::clap:

Dr. G, your doxies are smart-not wimpy. You didn't know it but I was in one of the nice warm houses with a few of them. We sang wolverine and badger liver songs - oh, how we laughed!

Hope your golfer wins Don. Who are you cheering for? I don't get golf right now, because I haven't got cable. Instead, I get the Easter Seal campaign :yawn: and some propaganda show about a poor Canadian soldier who's lost most of his metal and physical abilities but can still say how proud he'd go back and do it all over again. I'm proud of him but not proud of the mission he was forced to do. If I can't watch golf then at this moment, I'd much rather watch golf!! Even curling - which doesn't really 'sweep' me away...

Vicki

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I have never heard the badger and wolverine liver song. I have heard the Dach Song, however.

The Dachshund Song and More...


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good afternoon everybody,
What a gorgeous day here in Edmonton. Had a great feast last night with good friends.
Glad to see we are all enjoying our day.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon Guy, yep nice day, but a windy one here in SA. That makes it quite cool even though it is +8 out there.


----------



## ciaochiao

*unique*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, I have never heard the badger and wolverine liver song. I have heard the Dach Song, however.
> 
> The Dachshund Song and More...


Hi Dr. G:
I could read the notes, see the lyrics, listen to the YouTube version but couldn't get that little link using the qucktime plug in But I did listen and thought it was very cute not to mention unique!!

The song the Doxies and I sang together was 'our' drinking song, "99 Badgers and wolverines left, 99 beasties to chase! Hunt them down, fling 'em a round, One less group of them pests to be found!"

This ditty is sung to the boring traditional tune of '99 bottles of beer on the wall'. 

Betcha didn't know the Doxies and I sneak out every year to do our little thing...shhh, don't tell. They're so cute and innocent in appearance, no one knows their impish side - well, except you of course.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Guy. Glad you had a good time last night. I think we all did.


----------



## Dr.G.

"99 Badgers and wolverines left, 99 beasties to chase! Hunt them down, fling 'em a round, One less group of them pests to be found!" Yes, that is the version that was sung at The Dachshund Club of America each years until PETA protested.


----------



## Dr.G.

We keep a wolverine and badger around when doxie pups are born. This way, their natural instincts are brought out at a young age .................. and they eat all of the wolverine and badger, so there is no clean up after the "lesson".


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon/evening everyone... 

Yeah, I'm late today... I've been "futzing" around with my dogs' various scrapbooks... I hauled out Sonja, the Doberman's when I needed a photo of a particular photo... well that's been "Frustration Street"... a modern digital photo of an eeeerrrrmmm.... 82... 27? year old photo? So then I decided to clean up her scrapbook a bit. 

Which lead me on to Spencer's... which is a couple of pages short of being finished. Then there is Fidget for whom I plan to do one... just something different, not sure yet.

Hey Vicki... the cake was good last night... wasn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. I know this frustration. Have some herbal tea.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Marc... much appreciated!


----------



## ciaochiao

*awwww!!*

Hi All:

Dr. G, that is an adorable doxie. Which one is that? As for PETA, well, we (the Doxie Diggers - far better looking that Dean Martin's Golddiggers), did NOT say that any badgers or wolverines would be harmed in the process. So we're still fighting that injunction...we just said we'd HUNT them down, and 'Bobby Burgess' them around...and...."point 'em to other grounds" (sing the last 5 words, start on middle C, so it's "CCC DEF! The rhythm is complicated but the 1st three Cs are triplets and the D is a dotted 1st triplet. Our Head Doxie composed it in collaboration with the Imperial Shih Tzu of Chiao - Emperor Hedgie. In fact, I believe that at that time, it was Rootie who was the Head Doxie. We all called him His Royal Rootieness. Boy, that guy was so talented! And don't tell anyone, but the entire group of us still meet in secret...shhhhhh!! And if anyone wants to catch us, the only way they'll do it is when we're singing our W&B anthem.

Diane, i'm not moving my legs, only rolling across the floor after all that cake. You likely have icing in your eyes, just as I do today! Do you even remember that we 'went for all' and I'm guessing my head plopped into the cake 1st - but boy, my glasses and face were sure a mess today!!

I COMPLETELY understand your frustration. I'm sure your home is an actual home. Mine looks like a cyclone city. I don't REMEMBER where I put things...instead, I close my eyes and 'see' where I perched or piled it. Usually works but not until i've been crying for about an hour:lmao::lmao: 

Get Fidget and Dr. G's Doxie Diggers to help you find your stuff. I'll bet they're going to be a great help!! Yell if you need me!!
Vicki and her Diggers - oops, shhhh, they don't know you guys are here!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you liked our herbal tea, Diane. It is called "Moonlight Mildness".


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G, that is an adorable doxie. Which one is that?" That was Toots, as a puppy. She was my favorite, until she went to a great home here in St.John's, where she is the only one in the house, and is spoiled by Natalie and Dave.


----------



## Dr.G.

"In fact, I believe that at that time, it was Rootie who was the Head Doxie. We all called him His Royal Rootieness." Rootie was our first doxie, and the father of the first litter of pups. He was named after Rootie Kazootie, the little boy full of zip and joy.


----------



## ciaochiao

*they deserve it*

Hi Dr. G:
Good Guess on that WAI pic!! You rule and rock!!

Rootie definitely was our Head Doxie. I wouldn't and couldn't forget someone as incredibly special

Toots is adorable and as all your doxies and our other Shang pups, DESERVES to be spoiled. I can't think of a more worthy species on this earth which deserves the same unconditional love they give us and we're not a fraction as genuine as they are. In Dogs I Trust. That was our Clubhouse motto. Still is
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"In Doxies We Trust ........... all others pay cash" is the motto of The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, you shall share some good new with us next week. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite*



Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, you shall share some good new with us next week. Paix.


Nitey nite Dr. G and yes Jeanne, we all await your good news. We know there will be some. And as I have learned and continue to learn through very painful times, is that 'good news' can be disguised. But rest assured, it will be good news!!
With :love2: from your Shang family (right Dr. G?)


----------



## ciaochiao

*Boast, boast*

Hello Everyone:

i just received a txt to email message from my 1st Born kid. He's in Kitchner competing in a Tae kwon do tournament as a member/captain of his U of T team. Admittedly, I haven't been very pleased with his sport choice but it appears to balance his life. Anyway, he just told me that he's won a gold and silver and he's allowed to compete in the Black Belt competition tomorrow. I'm very proud of him but hope that he returns with his body, face, and other parts intact. Sigghhh, i guess that as parents, we can only support our adult and sometimes young children in their choices. Anyway, I wanted to share that with my extended family. In honor of Kim, I am currently doing the Chicken Tae Kwon Doh-si-Doh Dance:lmao:

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served in The Cafe Chez Marc, along with a buffet-style breakfast with all of your favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, kudos to your son.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et al.

Just finished up mybirdie.ca and can now turn my attention to searching the web for tomorrow's items. My new MBP should arrive in the next two or three days and since I am not transferring the system over to avoid dragging any bugs with it, this will mean many hours of reinstalling apps and files to get me back to normal.

I wonder how Kim's dog sledding adventure went yesterday, and speaking of adventures, Sonal must be enjoying Peru and the Andes by now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out your website with a fresh cup of coffee. A fine site. Kudos.


----------



## ciaochiao

Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, kudos to your son.


good Morning and thanks for the 'better for you' breakfast. My kids grabbed some but I'm still filled with cake from the Shang 6th fete! I see what's leftover later and grab some of that. In the meantime, I'll talk a good 'ol water so I can sleep!!

Thanks for the kudos for my son Dr. G. He's only been training for the last school year. Prior to that, he was in the MMA style of sparring. Apparently U of T's team is the 'best in the Ontario Universities. I'm not sure if he's competing locally (ie, Ontario universities) or national with other university participation. Anyway, I'm still happy that he's happy. I'm crossing every crossable part of my body in hopes he is victorious and unbruised, oh I forgot, not mentality altered...

i haven't been to your mybirdie for a few days. Sighhhh, more reading I've missed. Good think you've got those archives!

See y'all later!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Vicki, you should find the new format with the larger pictures much easier to view things now on mybirdie.ca. Let me know if this is better for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is an easier read, at least for me at least. Same good quality and uniqueness of stories.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thanks Don!*



SINC said:


> Vicki, you should find the new format with the larger pictures much easier to view things now on mybirdie.ca. Let me know if this is better for you.


Thank you for your compassion and kindness Don. I truly do have difficult reading and viewing anything these days. One completely blind eye and the remaining one fighting me over what's close and far. I have a mid-range view of everything. Hope that doesn't translate to being a 'namby pamby'

I have a few issues i need to read on mybirdie. I'm about 4 days behind!

Cup of my coffee and mybirdie, coming up in the next couple of hours!!
Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

I have a bad feeling that my world is about to shrink. My MacBook is doing funny things and if I remember correctly, it's what happened a year ago when the hard drive failed. I don't have AppleCare, so if it quits this time, it will be a long while before I can get it fixed. 

Maybe I can borrow an old iBook from my sister or I guess in a pinch I can use my work machine, but I don't like to connect it to the internet.

Or I could just use my iPod Touch. I have an old bubble iMac that still works, if all else fails, I could use that 

I tried to back up my important files to my 60 GB iPod, but alas, it seems to have given up the ghost altogether. 

So if I disappear, you'll know what happened.

It seems that when one thing fails, there is a domino effect and everything fails at once.

sigh, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Margaret. My iBook is like a tank. When all else might fail around this house, it keeps on going. So, have faith in Apple. Bon chance.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. I would offer my PowerBook Margaret, but it's on it's last legs too. It's currently on my critical priority list to get my wife's email and data off it while it's still alive, hopefully tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Bon chance to you as well.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Margaret. My iBook is like a tank. When all else might fail around this house, it keeps on going. So, have faith in Apple. Bon chance.


My old iBook is the same. It's been dropped countless times and otherwise abused and now it requires a large elastic band to keep it working, but my granddaughter has it in her room and won't part with it. She complains that it's slow, but philosophizes that "at least she has a computer of her own"

I will not be happy is this MacBook that I've babied since I got it gives up the ghost.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

bhil said:


> Morning everyone. I would offer my PowerBook Margaret, but it's on it's last legs too. It's currently on my critical priority list to get my wife's email and data off it while it's still alive, hopefully tonight.


Sean, I know a guy who might be able to breathe new life into your old PowerBook if you're interested.

I had two PowerBooks and both are performing admirably with never a hitch that wasn't caused by human error. I guess I was too confident and didn't bother getting AppleCare.

Worse things could happen I guess.

Margaret


----------



## KC4

*Whoot!*

We're baaack from an exhilarating trip in the Rocky Mountains...
The weather couldn't have been better and everyone had a great time. What an amazing way to spend an afternoon - from a very modern, high tech mode of transportation over the mountain-tops, showing us views we had never seen before, to on the ground in a very ancient and low tech mode of transportation. Completely awesome!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, welcome home. Great pics. That must have been a great experience. Mush.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Wow Kim, what an adventure!! Do you guys do this every year at some point? Your aunt must have the same joie de vivre as you do, I hope I'm like her as I get on in years. She sounds pretty cool.  Cant' wait to hear about the day and see your pics!:clap::clap:
> 
> Vicki


Yes, she is game to try anything, even despite breaking a hip last summer. This was her first helicopter ride and she took it all in stride...we had her sit up front with the pilot so she could get the best view. 



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, I have never heard the badger and wolverine liver song. I have heard the Dach Song, however.
> 
> The Dachshund Song and More...


Funny - I found myself singing this already this morning :lmao:


ciaochiao said:


> i just received a txt to email message from my 1st Born kid. He's in Kitchner competing in a Tae kwon do tournament as a member/captain of his U of T team. Admittedly, I haven't been very pleased with his sport choice but it appears to balance his life. Anyway, he just told me that he's won a gold and silver and he's allowed to compete in the Black Belt competition tomorrow. I'm very proud of him but hope that he returns with his body, face, and other parts intact. Sigghhh, i guess that as parents, we can only support our adult and sometimes young children in their choices. Anyway, I wanted to share that with my extended family. In honor of Kim, I am currently doing the Chicken Tae Kwon Doh-si-Doh Dance:lmao:
> 
> Vicki


Chicken Tae Kwon doh- si-Doh Dance :clap::lmao::lmao::lmao:....I can just imagine the lyrics...

"Kick your partner in the chops,
Swing 'em around until he drops..."

Congrats on the Silver and Gold for your 1st born...if he has the skills to take these medals, he's got the skills to keep himself relatively safe. 

Our 31 year old (you know the mild mannered, caring, sensitive therapist type) competes in mixed martial arts and cage fighting! I guess that just demonstrates the ying /yang balance of things. He has had his share of contusions and sprains but the worst so far has been a broken nose. 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served in The Cafe Chez Marc, along with a buffet-style breakfast with all of your favorites. Enjoy.


Thank you Marc - I will be delighted with a coffee.



winwintoo said:


> I have a bad feeling that my world is about to shrink. My MacBook is doing funny things and if I remember correctly, it's what happened a year ago when the hard drive failed. I don't have AppleCare, so if it quits this time, it will be a long while before I can get it fixed.
> 
> Maybe I can borrow an old iBook from my sister or I guess in a pinch I can use my work machine, but I don't like to connect it to the internet.
> 
> Or I could just use my iPod Touch. I have an old bubble iMac that still works, if all else fails, I could use that
> 
> I tried to back up my important files to my 60 GB iPod, but alas, it seems to have given up the ghost altogether.
> 
> So if I disappear, you'll know what happened.
> 
> It seems that when one thing fails, there is a domino effect and everything fails at once.
> 
> sigh, Margaret


Ohhhh nooo, good luck Margaret ....I don't like it when weird stuff starts happening with my Macs..that really IS the harbinger of worse things to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been trying to train the doxies to become a true dog sled team. The trick it to get them to line up and function as one. Here is step one of the training ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Then, it getting them used to the snow. Here they are about to dig up their supper which was burried under the snow.


----------



## Cameo

Good day all. 

Kim, you forgot to take me with you, what an amazing trip that must have been. I went up in an ultralight, despite my fear of heights, and it was a real thrill. I haven't been dogsledding, but maybe I should add that to my list of "someday I will....."

ps. I like your new "song" too. Funny.

I am at work, but no idea of whether or not I am an actual employee yet..........I would ask, but I think I am afraid of the answer or that I will hear something like....uh, we haven't discussed it yet or I will let you know or......" (yes, I am hiding my head in the sand..............I know it. I have no motivation to deal with any kind of 
conflict or bad news lately nor do I have any motivation to work on making things better. I know I need to do something but can't seem to get that kick in the ass I seem need. sigh................)

We had a nice sunny warm day yesterday and we have snow and cold today. 

My son brought his iguana to stay for a couple of days while he sprays his house. He found 2 bugs and freaked out over them, so I have a guest. 

Don, I like the bigger picturesm worth the extra work in my opinion.

Margaret - I hope you get your computer problems fixed, we miss you when you aren't here. I would send you a laptop if I had an extra.

Vicki, glad to see you back. Hope you are well. 

Take care all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally, there is our Zen training. I put them in a big box, once used to transport a stove, and leave it outside in the area of our front garden which we dig out. Then, I cover this box with snow and see if they can survive. Those that survive will be part of the team.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, welcome home. Great pics. That must have been a great experience. Mush.


We were given basic training to "drive" our own teams...
The command to go was "HIKE!" , and you could encourage them to go faster by praising them. "Gooooood Puppies!" in a positive tone worked wonders. "Eaaaasy Puppies" in a low calm tone would slow them down (along with slight application of the foot brake), and "WHOAaaaa!" in a low calm tone, plus stepping on the brake, would eventually bring them to a halt. The lead guide said that the tone was most important. If the driver panics and starts to excitedly screech even if he or she is screeching "WHOOOAAA!", the dogs will only speed up. :lmao:

If you don't jump off and run behind when they are going up hill, the dogs will look back accusingly at you....the driver is supposed to "assist" going up hills. :lmao: But don't let go, never let go! If the dogs feel you aren't paying enough attention (and they do turn back to check on you often) or maybe aren't hanging on with both hands (like the goof trying to take a picture with one hand) they will take advantage of this by jerking the sled forward....beejacon

One of the best things about watching the dogs was that they were clearly and truly enjoying this whole experience. They all had big happy smiley faces and sparkling eyes. The enthusiasm was infectious. They hated to stop and wanted to keep going, going, going!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, sounds like quite the experience. Where exactly was this trek?


----------



## winwintoo

Dog sled teams.

When I was at work, there was so much blathering about teamwork and forming teams and so on. I had been on many "teams" and questioned the whole concept. 

I asked my boss, so what kind of team is this?

He looked stunned since nobody had ever dared ask.

I explained, if it's a baseball team, then everyone knows their position and plays it - the pitcher pitches and doesn't need to worry that over the weekend the right fielder will come in on overtime and change all the work the pitcher did last week. Nor will the third base man try to undermine the efforts of the catcher.

If it's a hockey team, every man knows his place and plays it, but if the goalie is caught off guard, the other players swarm to help him out and on the ice any player who is near the puck tries to advance it, but does not interfere with other players on his team.

Also, players on a football team know their position and don't step in front of the wide receiver to grab the ball from him, but if the ball lands in his hands, a point guard will run with it.

On the other hand, a dogsled team is harnessed in such a way that each dog has the illusion of being able to overtake the lead dog if he just runs fast enough.

Most teams in the work place are harnessed and perform like dogsled teams, thus the term "dog eat dog". 

Teams in the workplace would work better if they were dropped the "team" illusion and found some way to cooperate.

So endeth my rant for the day.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting "rant", Margaret. I have never worked for a big company, and teaching in Academia is unlike most other positions for a professional, unless you want to become invovled in the running of the faculty or department. I just want to teach, so I stay out of these sorts of decisions. Still, your analogies re teamwork were interesting.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, sounds like quite the experience. Where exactly was this trek?


We were near Canmore, Alberta. The helicopter took off from Canmore and flew us West over the first ridge of mountains, and SW to the second ridge and then further south and a bit east and landed us at the right hand edge of the long Spray Lakes where we started our dogsledding adventure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, that is quite the spot.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

The dogsledding sounds fun, Kim. I wonder if it's the same outfit that runs the 'surf and turf' excursions in that area in the summer. (Whitewater rafting followed by a horseback ride and a BBQ.) But always beautiful scenery in that part of the country.

I like your 'team' rant, Margaret. Reminds me of a saying about how in a dog team everyone gets the same view everyday no matter where they are (except the lead dog, of course). Hope your MB starts behaving.

Jeanne: I think I'd go with the 'no news is good news' philosophy.

And my train of thought for replying to everyone else has left the station, so I'll just go back to work now. Hope you are all having good Mondays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. We could all use some coffee or tea to help with our "trains of thought". Paix.


----------



## bhil

Kim, looks like a fantastic little outing.

Jeanne, I'm sure you have nothing to worry about, they would be foolish not to keep you around.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Whoot!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, welcome home. Great pics. That must have been a great experience. Mush.


I second Dr. G: Welcome Home Kim, I was holding my breath for your happy return. The pics look amazing. Can you tell us something about the trip from the beginning? I really want to see the pic of your aunt. What a lady!! I'll bet there are some Septuagenarian and the 'older' Octogenarian doing the 'hey baby':heybaby: thing with your aunt! Hope I've one or two :heybaby: admirers when I reach next year!!!:lmao::lmao: 



KC4 said:


> We're baaack from an exhilarating trip in the Rocky Mountains...
> The weather couldn't have been better and everyone had a great time. What an amazing way to spend an afternoon - from a very modern, high tech mode of transportation over the mountain-tops, showing us views we had never seen before, to on the ground in a very ancient and low tech mode of transportation. Completely awesome!


I'd love to hear about the trip from the planning to the getting home part. When you have a moment, PLEASE find the time to write a brief as to how you guys came upon this type of adventure in addition to how everyone enjoyed it. Point form is good!



Dr.G. said:


> I have been trying to train the doxies to become a true dog sled team. The trick it to get them to line up and function as one. Here is step one of the training ...............


OMG, that is SOOOO cute!!



Dr.G. said:


> Then, it getting them used to the snow. Here they are about to dig up their supper which was burried under the snow.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:




KC4 said:


> Yes, she is game to try anything, even despite breaking a hip last summer. This was her first helicopter ride and she took it all in stride...we had her sit up front with the pilot so she could get the best view.
> 
> 
> Funny - I found myself singing this already this morning :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KC4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Tae Kwon doh- si-Doh Dance :clap::lmao::lmao::lmao:....I can just imagine the lyrics...
> 
> "Kick your partner in the chops,
> Swing 'em around until he drops..."
> 
> Congrats on the Silver and Gold for your 1st born...if he has the skills to take these medals, he's got the skills to keep himself relatively safe.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THOSE LYRICS!!:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> KC4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our 31 year old (you know the mild mannered, caring, sensitive therapist type) competes in mixed martial arts and cage fighting! I guess that just demonstrates the ying /yang balance of things. He has had his share of contusions and sprains but the worst so far has been a broken nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHY!!?? WHY is it that our peaceful, mild-mannered, empathetic children find so much gratification in this form of sport? He was doing MMA prior to this and after 2 years of watching his beautiful face resemble nothing I'd raised, I told him to quit. Surprisingly, he listened. I think it helped that the girlfriend echoed my sentiments. So this year, he decided to join the U of T TKD team. He's never done TKD but from what I've learned, MMA incorporates every form of martial arts and as such, trains the members quite comprehensively. I guess it's true. Alexei was made co-Captain to his team and according to the rankings, U of T is #1 in the Ontario Universities Athletic whatevers. He didn't like his teammates much at the beginning of the year as they were very 'typical' U of T snobs. I think most of them begrudgingly gained respect for his abilities throughout the year and his coach has put him in every damn spar possible. I'm not nuts about his injuries but I'm his mom. I spent 22 years getting him to this age without more than the normal childhood traumas, I certainly can't stand by and watch his face/body traumatized. The other two do track, soccer, and tennis. NO contact sports. My error was allowing 1st Born to be on the high school football team.
> 
> 
> 
> KC4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh nooo, good luck Margaret ....I don't like it when weird stuff starts happening with my Macs..that really IS the harbinger of worse things to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sympathies for you Margaret. I am just the biggest ball of ballistic anger when my systems go down. Good luck Margaret. May the Macs be with you!! Let us all know how you're doing. I wish I had an extra system I could part with. I've got a tower I can part with but it's got no hds or battery, but it's a great machine. I was hoping to set up a system that could just handle my graphics stuff and incorporate OS 9.2.2 as well. What iBook do you have? My youngest has a 1.33 iBook. He removed EVERYTHING except internet from it. I've never seen a machine run that fast! If we don't see you, we'll send out Dr. G's doxie squad to help. In the meantime, why don't you just ask on ehMac classifieds and see if someone is thinking about parting with their pb or ibook? Good luck!
> Vicki
Click to expand...


----------



## ciaochiao

*New Song*

Hi Kim:

Here's our collaborative effort - if you have editing to do, PLEASE by all means, do them!! Patiently awaiting your story!! In the mean time, here's the Tae Kwon Do-si-do chicken dance.

The Tae Kwon Do, Do-si-do
Words and Lyrics by Kim and Vicki

"Kick your partner in the chops,
Swing 'em around until he drops..."

“Tae Kwon, Tae Kwon Doh,
Martial arts is all I know”

“Do that round kick to the head,
Make your ‘pponent go to bed”

“Tae Kwon, Tae Kwon Doh,”
I’m so tough I take the blow”

“Don’t forget to shield your face,
One hit there you’ll lose your pace.”

“Tae Kwon, Tae Kwon Doh,
Kick it up and end this row”

“Oh my goodness this one’s good,
His whole body feels like wood!”

“Tae Kwon, Tae Kwon Doh,
My moves now just seem so slow!”

“Oh I think I’ve found his spot,
Yup, I’ve hit it on the dot!”

‘Tae Kwon, Tae Kwon Doh,
I can’t let my mother know!”

“Now it’s come down to the end,
Not too many hits to mend!”

“Tae Kwon, Tae Kwon Doh,
Need to keep the status quo!”

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to shuttle my dogs outside in the cold rain, which they hate. Have to do it two at a time. See you all in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Rejoin us soon with some good news. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G. Comparatively, you retire quite early. I'm sure that comparatively, you RISE quite early as well!! Give a hug to the doxies from us.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

I just finished supper and am back in the motor home watching the end of the 6:00 p.m. news. There is no better place to work on mybirdie.ca.

Quiet, comfy and every amenity I could ever need. YES!


----------



## ciaochiao

*And...*



SINC said:


> I just finished supper and am back in the motor home watching the end of the 6:00 p.m. news. There is no better place to work on mybirdie.ca.
> 
> Quiet, comfy and every amenity I could ever need. YES!


Hey Don, amenities also means that you can watch the last two episodes of Corner Gas. You and my youngest can commiserate together. He's watching 'Gary Unmarried' right now. He shouldn't be. He came home with a 90% in his last math test. After hitting 100% in all but one math test this year, a 90% is very disappointing. I guess it's back to martial law with the homework.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some fresh tea and coffee for anyone who is up, as well as a nice breakfast buffet with lots of fresh fruit and bagels. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog burned off early this morning, and right now it is sunny and +3C. Rain/drizzle and fog was forecast for the entire week and into next week, so this sunshine is a treat.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall grab a cup myself and check out mybirdie.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great pics of the earth and cactus flowers on your site. Amazing clarity. I also liked the beagle and the doe. Cute.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, the cactus flowers are amazing and my new method of presentation just seems to enhance them. I'm getting to like this RapidWeaver program better all the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

I find that I scan through the pics and then come back to the site to read the text when I have time. I have to wonder about how politicians in St.Albert are feeling about the issues you are raising re taxes. The people seem to be on your side.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, the cactus flowers are amazing and my new method of presentation just seems to enhance them. I'm getting to like this RapidWeaver program better all the time.


I don't know how many of your readers subscribe via RSS, but I do and with the new format, the pictures don't show up in the RSS feed. But don't change it on my account, I can just as easily go directly to the site since I know that you update it every day.

Coffee would go nicely with the rest of my morning browsing, thanks.

Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow Don!*

Morning to All!

Thanks for coffee and breakfast and bagels. I had two, Hope I wasn't being too greedy!

How's your pb Margaret? Some good news here?

We have a lovely dusting of snow via hail and flakes. YUCK. I hate winter. yet, Don's pics on mybirdie really makes winter look beautiful.

Don, your stories and pics never cease to amaze me with both humor and touching emotion. I don't know where you get some of your material but I find that I can spend hours flipping through your site. Those space pics, in particular - night falling, is breathtaking. The flowers are brilliantly colored, and the animals of course, are always my weakness. Some of the stories are simply put, unbelievable. Thanks for putting out a 'news rag' that has something for all. I have one question however,: and don't forget who this question is coming from...how difficult would it be to have your links open in another window? I don't know because I've never created anything more than a one page webpage. But I love the clarity in print because my eye is seriously mucked up. Oh, and do you have a webstie for that silo cum home? It is incredible!! I'd love to have a home like that. Wow!


----------



## winwintoo

I don't know what was wrong with my computer yesterday, but since the initial glitch, it has been performing admirably again.

I did manage to resurrect my old iPod and get everything copied onto it that I want to save in case of a real disaster and will seek more permanent storage for those files, but for now, I have them.

The problem with the iPod is mechanical, the click wheel is stuck and you can't select with it, and the battery won't hold a charge, but the drive seems to be ok. It's old and has seen much use, so I'm not too broken up about it's failing.

I replenished my coffee supply the other day and I'm sure I got the same brand that I've used before, but this batch tastes like swill, so I'll be hanging around the Shang all day until I can get to a store and re-stock.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> Hey Don, amenities also means that you can watch the last two episodes of Corner Gas. You and my youngest can commiserate together. He's watching 'Gary Unmarried' right now. He shouldn't be. He came home with a 90% in his last math test. After hitting 100% in all but one math test this year, a 90% is very disappointing. I guess it's back to martial law with the homework.
> Vicki


Vicki, I know you've raised more kids than me, and I'm sure they've turned out great, but I wouldn't be too hard on your son just because he didn't do perfectly on one test. One of the things I come across repeatedly in the books I've been reading recently is how absolutely destructive it can be when a child comes home with something like this and gets "why didn't you do better in return" instead of recognition (not praise, that's different) of their work. It ultimately sets them up to be prepared to consider themselves failures at everything they do unless it's perfect, and eventually they give up striving for anything since they know they won't be perfect, and settle for just getting by with the least amount of effort they can. Try and throw in a "how do you feel about how you did?", in a neutral tone as well, and see what he thinks before breaking out the martial law. You might end up with a surprising answer, you never know.

As least, that's what the "experts" tell me. Our children aren't old enough for me to know from first hand experience. Feel free to completely ignore the above advice if you don't agree with it.


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> Morning to All!
> 
> Thanks for coffee and breakfast and bagels. I had two, Hope I wasn't being too greedy!
> 
> How's your pb Margaret? Some good news here?
> 
> We have a lovely dusting of snow via hail and flakes. YUCK. I hate winter. yet, Don's pics on mybirdie really makes winter look beautiful.
> 
> Don, your stories and pics never cease to amaze me with both humor and touching emotion. I don't know where you get some of your material but I find that I can spend hours flipping through your site. Those space pics, in particular - night falling, is breathtaking. The flowers are brilliantly colored, and the animals of course, are always my weakness. Some of the stories are simply put, unbelievable. Thanks for putting out a 'news rag' that has something for all. I have one question however,: and don't forget who this question is coming from...how difficult would it be to have your links open in another window? I don't know because I've never created anything more than a one page webpage. But I love the clarity in print because my eye is seriously mucked up. Oh, and do you have a webstie for that silo cum home? It is incredible!! I'd love to have a home like that. Wow!


Vicki, if you right-click on any link instead of left-click (or Control-click if you don't have right click enabled), you should get a popup menu that lets you choose to open the link in a new window or a new tab.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> I don't know how many of your readers subscribe via RSS, but I do and with the new format, the pictures don't show up in the RSS feed. But don't change it on my account, I can just as easily go directly to the site since I know that you update it every day.
> 
> Coffee would go nicely with the rest of my morning browsing, thanks.
> 
> Margaret


I wsan't paying attention and didn't realize that the site had an RSS feed! When I try and slip in their from work alot of stuff get's blocked by the corporate firewall, so I don't go as often as I could. Now that I know there's an RSS feed, it's going straight into my iPhone News reader, and I would love to see pictures in the feed if possible and not too much trouble.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret, Sean and Vicki. How is everyone today?


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone! I've got to meet with my boss today and discuss my contract renewal. Usually it's not a big deal, but this time I've got several major changes I'm asking for and I think it's got me a bit nervous...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, might I suggest some herbal tea? Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## ciaochiao

*No Manual*



bhil said:


> Vicki, I know you've raised more kids than me, and I'm sure they've turned out great, but I wouldn't be too hard on your son just because he didn't do perfectly on one test. One of the things I come across repeatedly in the books I've been reading recently is how absolutely destructive it can be when a child comes home with something like this and gets "why didn't you do better in return" instead of recognition (not praise, that's different) of their work. It ultimately sets them up to be prepared to consider themselves failures at everything they do unless it's perfect, and eventually they give up striving for anything since they know they won't be perfect, and settle for just getting by with the least amount of effort they can. Try and throw in a "how do you feel about how you did?", in a neutral tone as well, and see what he thinks before breaking out the martial law. You might end up with a surprising answer, you never know.
> 
> As least, that's what the "experts" tell me. Our children aren't old enough for me to know from first hand experience. Feel free to completely ignore the above advice if you don't agree with it.


Hi Sean:
You are a good parent. It doesn't matter how many kids one raises as long as the one or ones they are raising, do well. I would have to agree in large part, with your comment about the recognition. I have acknowledged, to all my children, that being brought up as the only child in a home with two highly educated parents that were Chinese, didn't give me much leeway at all. Because of my background, I tell my children every day, that there's something they've done which makes me proud. I also express my concerns over things I know they are not striving to achieve. At times, the balance is tough because there's no other adult in this home to give me a 'different' take on any situation. It's coincidental that your books suggest asking the child. In fact, it was my youngest who came over to me while I was doing supper and in a very annoyed voice, told him he had received his math test back. I stopped and turned to face him. Of course I asked what his mark was. When he said, '90', I was silent. I did then ask him, "Well, what do you think of that mark?" His answer is something I won't put in print here. We discussed the fact that his understanding and knowledge of the subject material was solid. I also asked what his teacher said about the mark. His response was that the teacher asked him, "What happened? Why did you make these types of errors?"

My approach is to express my disappointment but inform them that we'll work together to ensure the next strand of material is well understood. My youngest to eldest children know that they can come to me and I will put everything down to give them my help. At times, they don't really need it, they just ask for the security, I think. Also know Sean, that my attitude regarding perfection in marks only extends to my youngest. My 1st and 2nd born kids are very bright but to them, achieving a solid 85 is good enough. I haven't pushed for more because their personalities are more similar to the ones described in the parenting books. 3rd born however, has always liked to be at the top of his class. I actually held him back from skipping a grade and DEFINITELY did not allow him to be placed into the so-called, 'gifted' program. He and his sister want to go to a high school with the IB program and again, I'm nixing that idea. They're 11 and 12. I want them, unlike me, to ENJOY their teen years. My eldest, now 22, had a truly enjoyable high school experience that included sports, music, great friends and a position on the Honor roll for all eight semesters. When he hit university and began to date, his marks fell to the point he was on probation then suspension. You can't imagine what I felt. After the initial war was over, I suggested that he either work or attend college in a stream that intrigued him. He chose work. I was intrepid about his return to university and we discussed his options to death. I'm breathing sighs of relief and happy to say that he has personally made his goal, achieving his degree :clap::clap: He's maintained an overall of about 78% which is a far cry from his 50 a year ago. As for the youngest, he is harder on himself at times than I am. I'm extremely proud of him as he brought back 17 straight As and of those, 10 were A+. I'm not complaining at all since he puts minimal time into his homework. 

In conclusion, I've discovered that parenting is almost all trial and error. I think that many of the methods used by my parents were not too good. I've tried to eradicate those behaviors but patterns are ingrained in humans. I will admit that your thoughts, however, are valid and I shall certainly keep those tactics in mind each time my children arrive home with a mark - including my 1st B. But I also want to commend you for taking the time to read parenting books. i'm sure that you take away some very good suggestions as to how we can raise a better society through great parenting. I read a few books when my 1st and 2nd were born. But the time the 3rd came along, I realized that I was on my own, no manuals were included for child rearing and although I wish there was a 'troubleshooting' and 'technical support' section when each child is born because quite honestly, they're all different aren't they? It's like having an ibook, jelly mac, pb, and MBP:lmao::lmao: 

Thank you for being a great Parent Sean. It's not easy but I'm sure you and your wife are doing a great job! I shall remember your advice!
Vicki


----------



## bhil

Don, I somewhat retract my last statement. I set up the mybirde.ca RSS feed on my phone and I get mixed results. Some articles show up with pictures. Some articles show up with text only and not the associated picture. And some articles just show up as (null). Not sure why some work and some don't but I'm defintely happy to have the feed.


----------



## ciaochiao

*no right or left*



bhil said:


> Vicki, if you right-click on any link instead of left-click (or Control-click if you don't have right click enabled), you should get a popup menu that lets you choose to open the link in a new window or a new tab.


Hi Sean:
I'm using a pb and don't know how to perform a right or left click. When I was still using a mouse, I had the typical 'apple one-click' mouse. Can I simulate a right and left click on my system? It's a g4 1.5 - that would be great. I'm using Tiger on one of my pbs and TRYING to learn Leopard on the other. I is old. I is not too good at learning new stuff...my kids have taught me most of the short-cuts, I'm constantly amazed
Vicki


----------



## bhil

Thanks for the compliments on being a great parent Vicki. It's funny, you/they/everyone say kids don't come with manuals and it's true. However, when we had our first child we found a book called The Baby's Owner's Manual, You Guide to Maintenance and Care during the First Year (Or something like that). It was a great little book written like a car owners manual on some of the basics to get you through the first year. It was hilarious and informative all at the same time.

Most of the books we are reading right now are based on Alderian techniques, and it sounds like your youngest fits perfectly with one of the concepts they talk about, roles. Basically the child assumes a role they think is available or has been assigned to them and strives to fill that role, in this case, "the smart one". From your response, you are handling things perfectly and the teacher (possibly assuming a father role?) is the "bad response" telling him he could/should have done better. Good job on figuring it out all on your own! Maybe I can send my kids out to live with you for a little while?


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Sean:
> I'm using a pb and don't know how to perform a right or left click. When I was still using a mouse, I had the typical 'apple one-click' mouse. Can I simulate a right and left click on my system? It's a g4 1.5 - that would be great. I'm using Tiger on one of my pbs and TRYING to learn Leopard on the other. I is old. I is not too good at learning new stuff...my kids have taught me most of the short-cuts, I'm constantly amazed
> Vicki


Holding down the Control key while you click is the same as a right click. Your PB is almost identical to mine, the only difference is mine is a 1.67. I originally bought a 1.5 and after several display problems they repalced it with the 1.67.


----------



## MLeh

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Sean:
> I'm using a pb and don't know how to perform a right or left click. When I was still using a mouse, I had the typical 'apple one-click' mouse. Can I simulate a right and left click on my system? It's a g4 1.5 - that would be great. I'm using Tiger on one of my pbs and TRYING to learn Leopard on the other. I is old. I is not too good at learning new stuff...my kids have taught me most of the short-cuts, I'm constantly amazed
> Vicki


In case Sean has had to go to work: to the left of your space bar is a key tagged 'control'. Hold that down while doing your usual click.

(Edit: I guess Sean replied while I was typing)


----------



## SINC

Sean, if I leave the picture in its small format and wrap the type around the picture, it shows up in the RSS feed. If I enlarge the picture for better detail without having to click on it, it does not show up in the feed. For ease of formating, I use Google Blogspot's format system and transfer it's coding to RapidWeaver, and the pics show up in the feed. When I enlarge the photos and place them directly into RW, they do not show up. So far, I have not been able to find a work around, but most readers prefer the larger format.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Sean, if I leave the picture in its small format and wrap the type around the picture, it shows up in the RSS feed. If I enlarge the picture for better detail without having to click on it, it does not show up in the feed. For ease of formating, I use Google Blogspot's format system and transfer it's coding to RapidWeaver, and the pics show up in the feed. When I enlarge the photos and place them directly into RW, they do not show up. So far, I have not been able to find a work around, but most readers prefer the larger format.


Well, let the majority rule. I can always click to open the link in Safari and see the picture there, I just prefer not to be jumping back and forth between apps.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Well, let the majority rule. I can always click to open the link in Safari and see the picture there, I just prefer not to be jumping back and forth between apps.


Since about a half of all pictures require a wrap around with a story concerning them, they will show up in the RSS. Stand alone pictures without captions will stay large, so you will see about 50% of the pictures every day.


----------



## ciaochiao

*You're doing just great!*



bhil said:


> Thanks for the compliments on being a great parent Vicki. It's funny, you/they/everyone say kids don't come with manuals and it's true. However, when we had our first child we found a book called The Baby's Owner's Manual, You Guide to Maintenance and Care during the First Year (Or something like that). It was a great little book written like a car owners manual on some of the basics to get you through the first year. It was hilarious and informative all at the same time.
> 
> Most of the books we are reading right now are based on Alderian techniques, and it sounds like your youngest fits perfectly with one of the concepts they talk about, roles. Basically the child assumes a role they think is available or has been assigned to them and strives to fill that role, in this case, "the smart one". From your response, you are handling things perfectly and the teacher (possibly assuming a father role?) is the "bad response" telling him he could/should have done better. Good job on figuring it out all on your own! Maybe I can send my kids out to live with you for a little while?


Hi Sean:

I would love to still see the book: The Baby Owner's Manual. i love humor. I read Bill Cosby and Paul Reiser (sp?) books on Parenthood and parenting. I laughed so hard one night that I literally shook my ex-husband awake. I LOVE humor. It's the way to deal with the most serious issues, effectively. 

Don't even think about sending your kids to me. I think you and your wife are doing the best job, period. If you're this dedicated when they're so young, your talents will only improve with time. Your bootcamp is the best one your kids can come from. My kids are such a muddle and I feel so sorry for them sometimes because all they have is me. I've married twice and to quote someone here in ehMac for whom I have the utmost regard (aside from Dr. G, Don, and Screature), both exes were a waste of oxygen. Neither of them have bothered to contact or care about their kids. Ex #1, who lives in REGINA, incidentally, has angered his son so much that I have to at times, 'stick up' for his useless father's flippant attitudes. Ex#2 hasn't looked back since we parted in 2000. His kids were 1 and 2. I, for the life of me, cannot understand how ANY person can walk away from kids 1 or 2. Never mind that he's their father. My amazement is because kids are just so darn cute at that point. They're hilarious, really. They're doing so much that's new to them at that point, saying so many things they think they've heard, just priceless remarks and actions. Nonetheless, all three of them are reasonably well adjusted and the youngest 2 don't know or remember their father at all. Their oldest brother is their idol. He loves those two and they, him. I'm a very lucky person amidst all the garbage that's in my life, because I know I could never have been an effective single parent if they weren't this 'normal'. Now if I could just put my fingers on the winning lottery numbers, our life would be perfect!!

How old are your little ones? Parenting is the longest full-time job you will ever have. I always joke that I've seen criminals that do less 'time' but it is only a joke. Get this: my eldest wants me to take a summer class with him at U of T!!! when he asked me, I'm guessing a look of horror was pasted on my face. I have WAY too much 'education' in the formal sense and am not using any one of my degrees...So I had to ask, "Which class?" I assumed it would be symbolic logic since most young arts students seem to think it's the toughest class in the world. I've told him, it ISN'T. First of all, a LOT is dependent upon the prof. Second, it's like anything mathematical, practice the problems til you puke. That's the key to passing. Anyway, he said it wasn't that- he wants me to take international law with him. Why? I don't know, except that perhaps he wants me to wipe away the cobwebs that have usurped my brain cells. I think I'll just audit. I'm too lazy to study. So Sean, just wait until one of your kids asks you to attend university classes with them. At that point, you KNOW your job as a parent is never done:lmao:

I do have one word of advice, well, words. I used to teach - mainly at the elementary level, in Regina in fact. I found that most of the teachers were truly not deserving of their salaries. I moved to Toronto and maintained that same feeling. At the same time, due to my involvement on the SAC (School Advisory Council), I realized that parents were equally useless much of the time. Since you are already so dedicated and involved in your childrens' lives, please, please have a role in their public education aside from the odd parent teacher nights. Please ensure that your childrens' schools have Parent Councils that actually work. No one is there to speak out on behalf of the children. The Boards speak out for the admin (Principal and VP), and the unions speak out for the teachers plus support staff. No one speaks out in the interest of children. I chaired my 1st born's high school SAC and because we had a great group of parents on board, that school became one of the most respected high schools in the board. We had the most amazing principal. During the last year chairing the high school SAC, the principal from my other two kids' school asked if I'd consider running at 'her' school. I did and stopped activity only a year ago. In total, I chaired an SAC for almost 10 years. It is a thankless job but when you're able to ensure that the education system remains accountable and transparent, it is the greatest victory you'll ever have. I say this now because I know how difficult it is to recruit diligent parents who truly care and are intelligent. You and your wife are obviously, both. OK, I've gone on long enough. Congratulations on being great parents. How old are your babies?

Alderian technique is something I've never read. Thanks so much for the info. I'll write it down and take a look at some of the literature. I don't know if I'm doing fine or not but the one thing I have come to know is that NO ONE will ever tell you that you're doing a great job but if any one of your kids does ANYTHING outside of what the system expects, you will get the call. This call never commends the fact that your kids haven't had any issues for over a decade, instead this call will tell you how 'bad' your child was. So since you won't hear it much over the coming years, YOU'RE DOING GREAT!! Keep up the wonderful work. And incidentally, to you and Elaine, thanks for the instructions on 'right' vs left click. I love my pbs. I have this one and a 17" I rarely use because I'm stressed out I'm going to damage it or worse, one of my kids or puppies will 'borrow' it - well, the pups won't but any one of my other children will!! Do you find that there's a lot of difference between the 1.67 and 1.5? My 15" is 1.5 while the 17" is 1.67. I've got so many apps on the 17" and I find it a bit slow. How about you?
Vicki


----------



## bhil

Our kids are 5 and 3 (well, he'll be 3 in a month), and we've definitely tried to keep involved in their education already. We had our daughter in a Montassori school for a while, and my wife is currently looking into the Oxford Learning Center "Learn To Read" program for our daughter since she really wants to be able to read (she can already read lots of simple words but its not enough for her). From the stories I've heard, I have very little respect for the public school system, though I know it's not fair to make a blanket statement. We won't be the quiet, accepting parents I'm sure make up the majority.

I don't know that it is the full underlying principal, but from what I've read, Alderian technique is mostly based around treating the children with more equality and giving them a voice and choices in their life, rather than the parents being "the boss". A lot of it involves giving the children choices and informing them of the consequenses and letting them go from there, and not trying to hammer "the rules" in everytime, but reinforcing the consequeses silently. It reminds me of Elaine's parenting story a few days back where her daughter tried a tantrum in the store. Her daughter threw the tantrum and as a result they left the store, had no groceries and never ate supper. Elaine didn't threaten or beat her over the head with it, just made sure the consequenses were followed through and her daughter learned from it. It also reinforces the usually missed understanding that children are much more intelligent than we give them credit for and fully understand most of what they see and hear, even if they don't acknowledge it.

As for my PB, I didn't notice a big change when they replaced the 1.5 with the 1.67, but it definitely seems slow to me now. That would mainly be because I spend most of my time on my fairly new iMac (only one year old). I used to treat my PB the same way you treat your 17", but now I'm starting to relax a bit with it. That anxiety is now based around my iMac when the kids get near it.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Kim:
> 
> Here's our collaborative effort - if you have editing to do, PLEASE by all means, do them!! Patiently awaiting your story!! In the mean time, here's the Tae Kwon Do-si-do chicken dance.
> 
> The Tae Kwon Do, Do-si-do
> Words and Lyrics by Kim and Vicki
> 
> "Kick your partner in the chops,
> Swing 'em around until he drops..."
> 
> “Tae Kwon, Tae Kwon Doh,
> Martial arts is all I know”
> 
> “Do that round kick to the head,
> Make your ‘pponent go to bed”
> 
> “Tae Kwon, Tae Kwon Doh,”
> I’m so tough I take the blow”
> 
> “Don’t forget to shield your face,
> One hit there you’ll lose your pace.”
> 
> “Tae Kwon, Tae Kwon Doh,
> Kick it up and end this row”
> 
> “Oh my goodness this one’s good,
> His whole body feels like wood!”
> 
> “Tae Kwon, Tae Kwon Doh,
> My moves now just seem so slow!”
> 
> “Oh I think I’ve found his spot,
> Yup, I’ve hit it on the dot!”
> 
> ‘Tae Kwon, Tae Kwon Doh,
> I can’t let my mother know!”
> 
> “Now it’s come down to the end,
> Not too many hits to mend!”
> 
> “Tae Kwon, Tae Kwon Doh,
> Need to keep the status quo!”
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:!!!!!!!


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap::lmao:
I am going to send that to my 31 year old. He will get a "kick" out of it - thanks!



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have made some fresh tea and coffee for anyone who is up, as well as a nice breakfast buffet with lots of fresh fruit and bagels. Enjoy.


I've been up but mostly working on Urban Spoon this morning....Thanks for the coffee and bagel Marc! ...my favorite is a toasted Sesame bagel with cheddar cheese.Mmmmmm


bhil said:


> Morning everyone! I've got to meet with my boss today and discuss my contract renewal. Usually it's not a big deal, but this time I've got several major changes I'm asking for and I think it's got me a bit nervous...


I'd suggest you get rid of (or bury) that nervousness Sean if you can...anything less than total confidence while discussing requested contract changes will silently tell your boss that maybe you don't think you, or the situation, DESERVES each and every one of them. You obviously think these changes are merited or you wouldn't have proposed them...BELIEVE in them and others will too! 

Good luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Made some more fresh tea and coffee, along with some 3PM goodies to help tide you over until supper.


----------



## KC4

BTW... Good Morning Shang Gang (Yes, it's still morning here - but barely) 

How/what is everybody doing today (if you haven't already told us)? 

It's another beaaautiful day in Calgary...Sun is shining and +7!
Whoot!


----------



## Dr.G.

+8.5C here in St.John's, Kim, and I am outside on my back deck with my iBook. It is partly sunny, and lots of rain/snow is in the forecast for next week, so I thought I would take advantage of this respite from Winter.


----------



## MLeh

Still morning here on the left coast too, but whenever we try to talk about our weather people tell us we're gloating or bragging or something, so I usually just stay silent.

Yesterday I enjoyed a lovely walk to the corner to get the mail. It was about +15°C, with a clear blue cloudless sky, and just a slight breeze from the south. The neighbour's cherry tree is covered in blossoms. Our trees are just budding out - I expect our apple tree will be covered in blossoms soon enough. We have snowdrops and daffodils and tulips. The beginnings of some growth on the lilac bushes too. A few days ago we saw a young fawn in the backyard - losing his spots and looking a little dowdy until his new coat comes in.

We have construction on a subdivision happening down the street which can be pretty noisy, but yesterday for some reason the equipment was completely silent, so the only sound I heard was the sound of a raven's wings cutting through the air as it passed by overhead.

Today looks to be a repeat of yesterday weather-wise. It'll be a nice bonus if there is no construction noise when I walk down for the mail.



I was nodding in agreement with Sean's commentary on parenting and read with interest the discussion that followed. I only have one child, so my experiences are limited, and I've only used common sense and advice from my mother for my parenting technique. I'm not prescriptive as far as parenting techniques go, because I think that different situations call for different reactions. For instance: I've never had to be tough with my daughter on studying or anything - she's far harder on herself than her father and I would ever dream of being. (However she says that I set a very high standard through my own expectations of myself, so I guess it's natural that our children emulate our actions.) 

We have discussions about 'balance' more than anything. She's got a social life, and I try not to be quite so much of a workaholic. 

I would probably sum up my way of dealing with everyone, including my daughter, in the same way: I think people perceive that other people have expectations of them, and will work to try to fulfill those expectations. The difference is: are they trying to live UP to our expectations, or DOWN to them? I've been told the worst words I can say to anyone (not just my child) are "I expected better of you." Many of the young people I mentor initially tell me I have unrealistic expectations of their capabilities, but I just keep believing in them, and then one day they start believing too. They do try to live up to my expectations, and sometimes surprise themselves when they exceed them. I expect the best from everyone - just as I expect the best from myself.

/end of random philosophizing.


----------



## SINC

Same here Kim, we're up to 10 over the noon hour. Nice indeed!


----------



## Dr.G.

"The difference is: are they trying to live UP to our expectations, or DOWN to them?" An interesting point, Elaine.

Reminds me of a story told to me by a student of mine. She worked with students who were deemed "very below average" in academic abilities. She worked hard with these sorts of students year after year, and did a fine job helping them to attain their potentials. However, she was burning out.

Her school was given a pilot program of a class of exceptionally able learners, what was once called "the gifted class". She told her principal that she would like to take on this class.

Just before the new year began, she went into her classroom to see a list of names, with numbers next to each name.
Donny Sinclair 143
Markie Glassman 177
Jason Jinglestars 135
David Heller 130
Michelle Hearn 175
Robin Wilson 165
etc etc etc

A list of names with what she assumed to be a list of their IQs. She worked for the rest of the summer break getting ready for these students. From the first day of class, her enrichment activities were great and the students were intrinsically motivated to succeed.

After the first month of class, she went to the principal to thank him for giving her the enrichment group. He looked puzzled. He said that he wanted to apologize to her for giving her another group of "below average achievers". 

Now, she looked puzzled. "No", she replied, "I have the enrichment group. Look at the names and numbers -- 
Donny Sinclair 143
Markie Glassman 177
Jason Jinglestars 135
David Heller 130
Michelle Hearn 175
Robin Wilson 165
etc etc etc"

"Oh......." the principal replied with a laugh. "Those are not their IQs ...................... the numbers are their locker numbers."

Moral of the story -- Place no limits upon what a student might achieve and he/she will strive to attain their potential and reach for the stars.


----------



## Cameo

Well.....

Elaine, I love reading your posts - they have so very much to say and I like what they say.

Vicki - great song! Now all I have to do is get it outta my head!!!!


I came across this while researching at work. Made me laugh. The language I believe was spanish and I believe that it was simply trying to say either that the site
was under construction or not available but..........









That is my smile for the day.  

Take care all


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon/evening everyone... 

I've just been reading all the parenting posts... I'm still thinking... 
I quite conscientiously chose not to have children... I knew this from the time I was old enough to have thoughts about it in any constructive way and it's something my ex entered into our marriage fully aware of. I had a tubal ligation at 31 and can't say that I've ever regretted it, I do love children... I just never felt or saw myself as a mother. 

Several reasons... but one big one... I never had what I consider a particularly good roll model, not something I wanted to inflict on a child on my own. I DID very much live down to my mother's expectations. I simply could not or felt that way... be perfect enough for her. Still can't. To wit... I am such a horrible perfectionist that I can never have anything perfect enough to such a point it has put me off several things I've started. I've ruined things trying to get them to be perfect... 

I would agree... never beat up a child over absolute perfection! It doesn't exist.


----------



## bhil

Well, I'm out of the contract renewal meeting and things went well. She has to take the changes I've requested to her boss, but things look positive.


----------



## MLeh

Dreambird said:


> I would agree... never beat up a child over absolute perfection! It doesn't exist.


(First off - I hope you don't feel that you have to explain your life choices to us. I didn't have my daughter until I was 31, and even then it was more of a social experiment than a 'need to procreate'. My husband still says "I don't expect other people to like my child, so I wish they'd quit assuming that I like theirs." This is usually said when the child is being irritating but we're supposed to find it 'cute'. Nothing more irritating than parents extolling the virtues of their perfect offspring, is there?)

Anyway ... perfection. And conversely ... failure.

What you've said about perfection is very true. There's fine balance between 'high enough' and 'too high' expectations. And not everyone is good at everything. Most people are good at one, maybe two things. Some people are challenged at being good at any one thing. Some people feel they have to be good at _everything_. I have a nephew who is mentally challenged, but ... I'll tell you, he gives the BEST hugs.

Being a parent, helping children grow up and mature is all about helping them learn to recognise strengths and weaknesses in themselves and in others, and learning how to combine strengths to overcome weaknesses. One of the most important lessons is about _accepting_, and loving yourself as you are at the moment, and then, after that acceptance, working towards being the best person you can be. Not a 'I'm not good enough and therefore must improve' attitude, but rather 'I'm good enough, but maybe I can be even better' perspective on life.

Fortunately my daughter has seen plenty of examples of her parents failing, so even though we have high expectations, we don't expect perfection. 

Everyone fails at something sometime, but even in failure is a lesson that we can learn about ourselves or about others. A failure is really only a failure if we fail to learn something from it. But I think the most important lesson is how we react after failing. Do we try again, or just give up? Do we react with anger, blame someone else, go on a justification tirade? Or do we accept responsibility, learn the lesson and move on? So many people get stuck at the recrimination stage and don't move on.

One of the lines you'll hear a lot in our house is "Well, THAT didn't work." Because we've tried, and failed, but now we're going to try something else ...

Sorry for all the philosophizing today.


----------



## ciaochiao

*BRRRRRaaaaaack*



SINC said:


> Same here Kim, we're up to 10 over the noon hour. Nice indeed!





KC4 said:


> BTW... Good Morning Shang Gang (Yes, it's still morning here - but barely)
> 
> How/what is everybody doing today (if you haven't already told us)?
> 
> It's another beaaautiful day in Calgary...Sun is shining and +7!
> Whoot!


Hey you two,
It's still freezing here in TO. Why can't we all just be on the same weather plane? As for your beautiful +10/+7 here's what my kids and puppies and I have to saytptptptp

Ah, we love you nonetheless!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Seems like the evening crowd over at The Hair of the Doxie Den is liking our imported white wines ................. from Ontario and BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, any news to report?


----------



## Dr.G.

"... things look positive." Good for you, Sean.


----------



## Dreambird

MLeh said:


> (First off - I hope you don't feel that you have to explain your life choices to us. I didn't have my daughter until I was 31, and even then it was more of a social experiment than a 'need to procreate'. My husband still says "I don't expect other people to like my child, so I wish they'd quit assuming that I like theirs." This is usually said when the child is being irritating but we're supposed to find it 'cute'. Nothing more irritating than parents extolling the virtues of their perfect offspring, is there?)


Not at all... I hope it didn't sound that way as I said only what I wanted to say...  Same thing when I tell you I was only 18 when I got married...  I agree with your husband, and it's even worse when you have your own mother extolling the virtues of other people's brilliant and perfect offspring because she has a misguided notion it will somehow "inspire you to try harder". BTW... I was never a stupid child in school, more it was as you say... I excelled at some subjects and others not so much but I did well in those with some extra help for which there were a couple of teachers who remain fondly in my heart. 



> Sorry for all the philosophizing today.


Not at all... believe it or not, you are one of the people that I greatly admire around here...  Me... I've really just hit the "learning and growing up" phase of my life since the turn of the century... a little late maybe but better than never! I like me better now than before...


----------



## KC4

bhil said:


> Well, I'm out of the contract renewal meeting and things went well. She has to take the changes I've requested to her boss, but things look positive.


Whoot!:clap:



Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Seems like the evening crowd over at The Hair of the Doxie Den is liking our imported white wines ................. from Ontario and BC.


Good evening! A glass for me please - like a pinot, if you have it. THanks!



Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, any news to report?


No news is good news!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, we have a new Italian Pinot Grigio from the northeast region of Veneto. Care to try it? On the house.


----------



## Cameo

I guess it is good news so far because I don't have any news. My extended probation was up a week ago. 

My guest (my son's iguana) doesn't like women - but he likes me. I never thought that a lizard could show contentment - but I started stroking his side to make sure he is warm (My heating oil is almost non existent so I am only turning on the furnace to get rid of any dampness) and he sat up, stuck his nose in the air and closed his eyes. Just a picture of total contentment, from a cold blooded creature.

Dianne, you spoke of liking yourself. I was finally able to tell my youngest son one of the main reasons I left his father. Big one was the abuse, but the other biggy was that I no longer liked myself or my life as it was. I didn't realize this until the past few months. 

Life is a struggle (aren't I always whining about it?) but it is better and yes, I do like myself better. I am not a perfectionist, I don't expect anyone or anything to be perfect. I don't care about money or things anymore (other then I need more money to pay my bills off - I do want to get to the point where I am actually "making it")

Elaine - I like your philosophizing - I learn from it. 

My son's cousin has convinced me to be the photographer for his wedding, reception and stag and doe next year. That gives me time to learn how to take pictures

I am stepping down from the executive for the photography club that I started four years ago. I haven't had any motivation this year for it although it is growing and doing well. I have issues with the present President ( who feels like she has to redo everything everyone does despite repeated statements and arguements telling her so from various members of the exec) - but she has done a great job with the club and we have grown to about 60 members now I think and it is becoming a real contender in the area.

I want to start dance lessons. Something I always wanted to do. I won a certificate to a dance studio and had one lesson and it was great. I know what I want to learn first and that is the quick step. Graceful and fast paced. Then maybe the rumba and the jive and......it will be fun.

Tai chi is next on the list too - if that is the one that has the very defined slow movements used for meditation and stress relief.

I have stuff to do for Cameo too to get things going and on the market still - Lots to do and the more I type the more I realize what is to do so I shall just "shut up"

hahaha


----------



## ciaochiao

*On being parents*

Hi Everyone:

I guess that Sean and I launched a topic that is fodder for philosophy! Alliteration is so very important right Dr. G?

Anyway, I first want to say that NO ONE should feel as if they have to become a parent. I get extremely annoyed when I hear people uttering the following phrases;
1) a child will make me whole
2) a child will complete our family
3) a child will make me a woman
4) a child will turn into a responsible male
5) my biological clock is ticking
6) I need to find time in my career to have a child
7) we need to be financially stable to have a child

There are several other banal utterances but let's just stop there. I think that you Diane, made the choice not to have kids for your own very good and worthwhile reasons. If you haven't missed it, you've made the right choice. If you think you miss it, then you can adopt. For me, had I not had the 1st child, I would have been traveling everywhere in the world with one of my pups. I've always loved dogs very much. They are almost like kids. So please, please Diane, you're a wonderful person and you've found other places to put your love. Your art, your thoughts, your writings, your compassionate nature. You've shown so much love for the people in this Shang. And as I was going through the past couple of weeks in 'depress mode', you gave me love from your heart by writing to make sure I was ok. You speak of Fidget and care for him in the same way a parent does. So you are a parent, just not to a human baby. So?? I love my children but if I had the chance to do everything differently, I would not have married and I would not have had two sets of children with 10 years between 1 and 2. BUT, that's life. There's no manual for life either. That's why we have such a difficult time. And parenting is likely not only the longest but the toughest job a person will undertake. So that's that, and those are my thoughts about your own choices. And incidentally, I don't think you would have inflicted anything on any child. I think that you would have been a great mom because you ARE a great mom Diane, Fidget tells me this, well, he doesn't tell me, he's got an DSN account and all doggies are linked to that site: they chat while we sleep:lmao:

As for parenting: well, I read a lot of material, perhaps I could read more but I've got to state that I think parenting books are great tools for expanding one's mind. What I don't like are books that tell you to literally, 'Do it by the book'. As Elaine stated, every child is different. And while the Alderian method may be perfect for bringing up the child in the formative years, there's much more that comes afterwards where the parent needs to simply, "be the boss". If one has done their job in imparting morals and wisdom to their children, by the time the kids are 10 and up, they will make the correct choices. This is even more important when the kids reach their teen years and are far less supervised in highschool. There's the psychological definitions: Authoritarian vs Authoritative. I believe that most of us parent using the Authoritative method which is why our kids are all in some form of activity that will bring them towards a rich and worthy future. I don't mean rich with money, I mean brimming with happiness. The other thing that all of us tend to do and should, is look at the pattern picked up when WE were children. I had an Authoritarian father and authoritative mother. But regardless as to the poor parenting skills they did impart, they also enriched my life with a great deal of knowledge that has permitted me to make changes to their parenting pattern. I've kept some and definitely tossed many. I think that too much emphasis is placed on our parents for their faults and not enough credit is given to US that we can pick and choose the type of behavior we would like. We don't need to remember what our fathers and mothers said that hurt us, even though you can't ever erase the memory, but you can ensure that it's not your motto. My mom was the 'what happened to the other 2 marks' when I brought home a 98%.' And it actually took a high school teacher who was sitting on my high school SAC to point out that behavior. He wasn't being nasty. He just stated that I was likely brought up in the 'typical' Chinese home that asked where the other two marks were. He was right. That night, I sat my then 14-year old 1st born son down and apologized to him if i'd ever made him feel less than worthy. I had only wanted him to strive for his stars and be the best that HE can be, not me, not his father, not anyone else, but realize his own potential. After that time, I regarded every mark my kids brought home, including those 50% squeakers, with calm before the storm. I, like Sean, have very little faith in the public ed sector but THAT'S WHY I'M SO ENSCONCED in it on the political level. We in Canada, have worked very hard, as did our parents and theirs, to build a Canada with superb social services. One of those is the right to a proper and free education. I'm not suggesting that universities should be free but...... ok, back to the other topics. I am constantly involved on the school council's many 'Ministry' suggested committees. They are about the biggest waste of time, almost as wasteful as meetings. Oh wait, they ARE meetings!! That's why nothing gets done! I don't currently have the means but even when I did, I didn't believe in private schools because that's simply not the real world. I commute and have been doing the same stupid thing for 15 years, almost 45 minutes to my kids' school. That's one way, in the summer. It's almost double that in the winter. Then I come home, do reading, writing, and of course lately, the Shang and WAI threads:lmao:. Then I go pick them up again, another 90+ min of travel. Thank God for Toronto's exceptional TTC systems. I've been criticized for putting myself into an even more stressful position by doing this but I disagree. My youngests' school has something very unique: they have an integrated form of International Heritage Languages. IL at their school consists of approx. an hour a day of the following languages: Cantonese, Mandarin, Arabic, Spanish, and Black Culture. Unfortunately, due to stupidity on the part of the TDSB, a child can only do ONE of them while in 1995, a child could take at least two during the day and one after school. I'm not going there right now, it's too hot of a topic. Anyway, I apologize for my digression. I believe in public services. The hard work of our ancestors shouldn't be wasted. And parents such as Sean are badly needed in the public sector as private schools already have parents who although not necessarily involved in their children's education, have the money to ensure that their childrens' teachers are involved. Sean, if you read this, I WANT YOU!!:lmao::lmao: Our system simply doesn't have enough parents who care. Unfortunately, elementary and high schools have become a 'daycare' to parents. Ok, enough about that one as well. too hot a topic, AGAIN

I guess in the end, I believe that we control our own futures regardless as to what our teachers, parents, relatives, and others say. I loved Dr. G's anecdote. It's very true. At one point, I worked with Bosco Homes as their music 'teacher'.  The kids were all there for a variety of reasons. I literally couldn't turn my back for more than 5 seconds before they'd either be fighting between themselves (physical, and I mean physical) or setting the garbage can on fire. I did the Elaine. i packed up the books and locked the room, called their bus and had them carted home. At the next session, I told them that I wanted to work towards the Xmas concert but if they didn't, then I could go find another group of kids who would. I didn't bring up any of their 'issues' as to why they were at Bosco, but rather, treated them as I would have any of the kids in a regular concert class. The stuff that came out of them was amazing. One of them even asked if he could play his bagpipes....I really hate that instrument, but hey, the kid played it and it made him so proud. In fact, it was the 1st concert his mom had ever seen him in and she also rarely visited him during the regular year. When she showed for the concert, there was so much emotion in her child's eyes, hers too. I could barely see the damn notes on the score. I kept wondering what more we could do to keep these kids out of Bosco because there, they rarely had the chance to demonstrate their unique talents. Well, I've done writing because I need to correct the Francais my youngest has written. AI YAA!!
(PS, I'm also cheating, I'm 'listening' to American Idol. Gee that Allison is great. Wow, 16):clap::clap::clap:

To all, take care while I do homework patroltptptptptptptptptptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you seem on the right path. Where it will lead, only time will tell. Still, you are prepared. Bon chance.

Remember, the aim of Tai Chi is to foster a calm and tranquil mind. The practical exercises of Tai Chi are also part of a wider philosophical context of Taoism. As a philosophy, Taoism has many elements but fundamentally it espouses a calm, reflective and mystic view of the world steeped in the beauty and tranquillity of nature. Sort of like The Way of the Doxie.


----------



## Dreambird

May I have some too please, Marc? 



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, we have a new Italian Pinot Grigio from the northeast region of Veneto. Care to try it? On the house.


Jeanne... that's why some pages back when Warren turned 38... I asked for just a small reduction to 48 and holding (but still learning)... I wouldn't want to go back 10 years because I really do like myself so much better now. I'll be 52 in 2 weeks...  Even that's OK I guess... I'm more comfortable in my own skin as they say now. 

I've also learned a little about panicking (or not) I think... the girl from Petland that was going to deliver a bag of Orijen for Fidget yesterday... has not as yet. Good thing I started inquiring about food delivery when he still had about 3+ weeks of food left!  Petland I think has lost me... if Pisces Pet Emporium isn't ready with a courier of their own yet in about 3 weeks I'll send one. They seem more interested in my pet, ergo my business.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, yes, a glass has your name on it as well. 

When strapped for food, we gave each of our doxies some sardines and cottage cheese. They loved it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May you find the "chi" in your life, which is the natural energy of the Universe. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Marc, for the wine.
Sardines and cottage cheese... I'm positive Fidget would love that! I shall remember that and perhaps use it to stretch his food another week or so...


----------



## Dr.G.

Our doxies also like tuna and some cottage cheese. Add some carrots as treats, and you have it made. Bon chance.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Tuna?*



Dr.G. said:


> Our doxies also like tuna and some cottage cheese. Add some carrots as treats, and you have it made. Bon chance.


Whoa!! Your pups like tuna?? Ok, I've got to try that. Mine like, of all things, wasabi. I couldn't believe it. What else do they like? And oh yes, nitey nite Dr. G. 
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Vicki. I was just waiting to see the final score of the Rangers game. They won.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, canned tuna or salmon, with some skim milk cottage cheese is a real treat for our dogs. We make our own dog food from raw ground beef, chicken, liver, chicken hearts, etc. We grind it up and freeze it and give it to them twice a day.


----------



## SINC

Geez, someone drag out the longest post in the Shang ever trophy and give it to Vicki!


----------



## overkill

Evening all and good night to some. Short work week with having yesterday off and Friday as well. Casino was no friend to me on the weekend, but had a great time catching up with my family and it was nice to all together.


----------



## winwintoo

I've been having a really hard time reading posts here lately. 

I went to the eye doctor last week and while he could improve some aspects of my vision, others can not be improved. 

I cannot make my eyes track very dense text. Any text that doesn't have a blank line after two or three lines of text is impossible for me to read.

I guess I learned at work that any email that was more than 2 short paragraphs was going to be ignored, so I learned to write it all and then delete 2/3 of it and found that I could still get the idea across in much less space.

I can't read books anymore because my eyes can't track together and the strain is something fierce.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*points*



SINC said:


> Geez, someone drag out the longest post in the Shang ever trophy and give it to Vicki!


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:!! yeah, when it was posted, I had a look at it and regretted my inability to edit. I apologize for the length but not the content. 

I was on mybirdie.ca for quite a while today. I don't know where you get those stories and pics but wow, are some of them every amazing. I think I may use the space graphic, Nite into Day as my screen saver for a while. I love the shih tzu, slayer of all - and it's my screen saver right now but the nite/day and beautiful waterfall you have are simply incredible!! Forgive me Don, as my fingers know not what they do....
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wellllll....*



SINC said:


> Geez, someone drag out the longest post in the Shang ever trophy and give it to Vicki!


Hey!! I can't get anywhere or any points on the WAI threads so I need to confirm my verbosity somewhere!! i apologize AGAIN, for my long rant. I promise to keep it shorter from hereon in.

Incidentally Don, your pic still doesn't explain why your monitor and hd are atop a toaster oven. I must admit, I thought that was a pretty funny pic!:lmao::lmao:

Talk to you all later! French still awaits my evil editing.beejacon
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some fresh tea and coffee are now ready, along with a unique "Over the Hump Day" buffet. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I know what you are experiencing in part. I have a cataract forming in my right eye, and I have macular degeneration in my left eye (which was my "good" eye after the cateract surgery, but that was changed when I had surgery for a detached retina). I have to blow up my pages online to read, and I know when my wife and/or son have been on my computer because they decrease the font size. I type in Times New Roman 18 and then decrease it when sending something to someone else to read. I love reading at night, but can only read about five pages, and the font size has to be somewhat large as well.

I have no advice other than saying that I understand some of your frustrations. Vision is a gift we take for granted until it is gone or compromised. Bon chance.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, thank you for breakfast. How are you doing this morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Steve. A coffee sounds just right as I have finished mybirdie.ca for another day. 

Apple called me last night and my replacement MBP is in and can be picked up today. I spent last night doing an erase and install on the old MBP to wipe it clean. 

While Apple offered to transfer all my data via Migration Manager, I declined. I was afraid I might drag some type of bug over that has plagued the old MBP for months now.

Instead I will spend the day re-installing all my apps and files and getting a fresh start with the new MBP. 

That of course will delay my search for tomorrow's items, but I may get to surf a bit on the Mini while programs are being installed on the new MBP.

Have a good one all!

Please note the spacing just for Margaret!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the coffee and buffet Marc! Are you still Marc, mark, marking all day today?

Margaret, I can relate too...my eyes have trouble tracking across a page too. When ehMac was in widescreen mode for awhile there, I was having a dickens of a time trying to follow lines from one side to the other. 

Vicki - although I needed a ruler to keep my place through your monolith of text, you made some interesting points. I must be more careful with my reaction to the less than stellar marks that the resident teen will sometimes bring home. I try to focus on the effort part - if she brings home a crappy mark, but I have seen her put an earnest effort into the subject I will not be harsh. 

Don - Whoot! A new MBP! Great!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve, Don and Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and +10C here in St.John's. Anyone want to walk the doxies ............... or dry them off when they return from their walk?


----------



## ciaochiao

*My trophy!!*



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the coffee and buffet Marc! Are you still Marc, mark, marking all day today?
> 
> Margaret, I can relate too...my eyes have trouble tracking across a page too. When ehMac was in widescreen mode for awhile there, I was having a dickens of a time trying to follow lines from one side to the other.
> 
> Vicki - although I needed a ruler to keep my place through your monolith of text, you made some interesting points. I must be more careful with my reaction to the less than stellar marks that the resident teen will sometimes bring home. I try to focus on the effort part - if she brings home a crappy mark, but I have seen her put an earnest effort into the subject I will not be harsh.


I can just see you with the ruler :lmao:. More seriously however, is the fact that you know your kid either is reaching their potential or not. My goal, as a parent, is to ensure that every one of my VERY DIFFERENT kids reaches THEIR full potential. Let me put it this way: Alexei, (1st B) is a smart kid. With no effort, his achieves marks in the 68-75 range. With some effort, he achieves 76-80. With complete focus, he can achieve a solid set of 82-87 with the odd 90+ thrown in for certain subjects: English, History, Music, and Geography. I was proud of him because he visualized his full potential for his age and education. My 2nd born is very different as is my 3rd. The 3rd's 'FP' quotient is extremely high. I've been asking for an interview with the teacher since NOVEMBER. She is extremely scared to speak or meet with me alone, I don't really know why. But her statements to me have been, "Well, what do you want to meet about? Nicki's a straight A student." The teacher then goes so far as to ask Nicki, "Why does your mom want to meet with me? Can't she see you're getting straight A's?" It's this type of attitude that dissuades higher learning from our kids. If these types of kids aren't challenged, they soon become bored, hacky sac their behavior, become the class clown, and skip classes. I know this from personal experience. Hence, to Nicki's teacher, I have PATIENTLY responded that I would like to "work with her to CHALLENGE Nicki so perhaps I can review HER lesson plans and parallel her efforts so that Nicki does not lose interest in learning." This request has met with what I call, the "RCA Victor Dog" expression. You know, the dog's head is cocked to one side, apparently 'puzzled'. 

With your resident teen, if she feels that she's truly trying her best, and you believe that, then she's doing her best. We all can learn every day about better forms of parenting. But if you're kid is happy and balanced, that's the greatest gift a parent can have right?:clap:

Incidentally, Don said I get the award for the longest post in the Shang:lmao::lmao: I figure I can't ever get close to Dr. G et al on WAI so I may as well have my 2 minutes of fame with that epic post. :lmao::lmao: Where's my trophy Don:lmao:??

Thanks for coffee Dr. G. Not too hungry yet but will come back for OTH breakfast goodies! MORNING EVERYONE!!:lmao:
Vicki



KC4 said:


> Don - Whoot! A new MBP! Great!


Can you post a pic of your new 'baby' :love2on?? I second Kim's Whooting, wait, I'm doing the MBP Chicken dance.....:lmao::lmao:
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, here is your trophy .............


----------



## SINC

Vicki, I was thinking more along these lines:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ohhh, choice!*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, here is your trophy .............


:clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao: I love that trophy Dr. G. I think the NYers will be pretty annoyed if I remove that icon. 



SINC said:


> Vicki, I was thinking more along these lines:


Don, you could have AT LEAST put one of your mybirdie.ca baby panda pics in the middle!! Jeesh, that looks like my university diploma:lmao:
Vicki


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> I've been having a really hard time reading posts here lately.
> 
> I went to the eye doctor last week and while he could improve some aspects of my vision, others can not be improved.
> 
> I cannot make my eyes track very dense text. Any text that doesn't have a blank line after two or three lines of text is impossible for me to read.
> 
> I guess I learned at work that any email that was more than 2 short paragraphs was going to be ignored, so I learned to write it all and then delete 2/3 of it and found that I could still get the idea across in much less space.
> 
> I can't read books anymore because my eyes can't track together and the strain is something fierce.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


This may or may not help, but try holding the control key and scrolling...


----------



## bhil

Good morning everyone. My daughter had her "Gala Event" rythmic gynastics wrap-up last night. The event has performances from all ages, but the younger kids are definitely the best to watch, so cute and yet trying to be so serious about their performance all at the same time. Unfortunately it lead to a very late night with the kids not getting to bed until 2.5 hours past their normal bedtime. It could be a long day for my wife today if the kids don't sleep in. And they never sleep in. In fact it's usually the case the later they go to bed, the earlier they get up.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Cool!!*



bhil said:


> This may or may not help, but try holding the control key and scrolling...


Morning Sean:

I just tried that. It's pretty cool! Now, please tell me how to get rid of it? Thanks:lmao:


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Morning Sean:
> 
> I just tried that. It's pretty cool! Now, please tell me how to get rid of it? Thanks:lmao:


Yep, I tried it too on the Mini and had to do a restart to get rid of it. It made my monitor image move all over the place even when I closed all programs.


----------



## SINC

Whatever you do this morning folks, don't miss the Tic Tac Candy musician on mybirdie.ca today. When he got the crowd shaking Tic Tac containers and started playing his Tic Tac flute, I thought I was in the Andes listening to some traditional music there.


----------



## ciaochiao

*uhhhhh*



SINC said:


> Yep, I tried it too on the Mini and had to do a restart to get rid of it. It made my monitor image move all over the place even when I closed all programs.


So are you saying I have to restart my pb to get rid of this? Good heavens, I wish there was an 'undo' command!! SEANNNNNNNNN!!!! Help is needed as I'm literally laughing my :lmao::lmao::lmao:
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*While I'm waiting,*



bhil said:


> Good morning everyone. My daughter had her "Gala Event" rythmic gynastics wrap-up last night. The event has performances from all ages, but the younger kids are definitely the best to watch, so cute and yet trying to be so serious about their performance all at the same time. Unfortunately it lead to a very late night with the kids not getting to bed until 2.5 hours past their normal bedtime. It could be a long day for my wife today if the kids don't sleep in. And they never sleep in. In fact it's usually the case the later they go to bed, the earlier they get up.


While I'm waiting for you to teach me how to UNDO what I've just done, I'd like to congratulate your daughter's Gala performance. They are cute aren't they. Do you have any little clips you might care to share - pics in action are good too!! If there's a really cute one you like, send it to Don. He has the greatest pics on his site that I'M NOT GOING TO VISIT TILL I GET RID OF THIS ZOOM FEATURE!:lmao::-(
Vicki


----------



## SINC

I tried everything to get rid of it Vicki, to no avail. Just restart and it will be gone. No big deal.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Got it!!*

OK, never mind Sean. I figured it out. To zoom, use two fingers and scroll to an apex on the trackpad. Reverse that action, ie, use 2 fingers to scroll from apex, downwards to the two bottom corners of the trackpad. Whew!! Thought I was going to be stuck that way forever!

I shall go visit the Tic Tac man Don. 
Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

Scroll one way to turn it on, scroll the other way to turn it off.

My problem was not with the size of the text, it's the density. Please make paragraphs shortet - 3 or 4 lines in a paragraph is enough to get an idea across and even if the idea isn't quite finished, please let us all rest our eyes by inserting a blank line.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Scroll one way to turn it on, scroll the other way to turn it off.
> 
> My problem was not with the size of the text, it's the density. Please make paragraphs shortet - 3 or 4 lines in a paragraph is enough to get an idea across and even if the idea isn't quite finished, please let us all rest our eyes by inserting a blank line.
> 
> Margaret


I'll try to remember to do that, Margaret.

(I do try to edit my posts for readability, believe it or not.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, no removal allowed, just visiting rights.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Not you*



MLeh said:


> I'll try to remember to do that, Margaret.
> 
> (I do try to edit my posts for readability, believe it or not.)


Hi Elaine:
I don't think Margaret was referring to you....I think she was referring to my two elongated, extrapolated, and explicit posts. I will go onto Word and make myself write:"I shall not post monolithic posts. I shall not post monolithic posts.." I will do this 100 times then go home:-(

That zoom feature is pretty neat, AFTER I figured out how to 'de-zoom'. Margaret, are you using tiger or Leopard? I needed to use two fingers in a vertical manner in order to turn on or off, the zoom feature!!

Ok Dr. G. visiting rights. I had no idea that your eyes were also so bad. Wow, I had exactly the same issues: retinal detachment, operation, cataract, operation, inferior retinal detachment, operation: complete blindness in one eye. The other one is doing the typical aging thing. I need bi-focs but my bifocals suck. I also used to read a lot and recently found it so frustrating. If you font to 18, that means you can see it well? When you use Word, do you take the view up to 150% or more? The same with emails. Oh well, they say that when one sense goes, the others heighten. I would say that your intelligence and wisdom, is unsurpassed but I suspect you already had those senses from the beginning! Hope there's no more shoveling for you. I hope you wear sunglasses to protect your good eye from that snow glare!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, this is why my eye surgeon is not ready to attempt the second cataract operation. He does not want to take the chance of me being without bifocal vision, at least during my working years, which are all vision critical.


----------



## ciaochiao

*That's very tough*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, this is why my eye surgeon is not ready to attempt the second cataract operation. He does not want to take the chance of me being without bifocal vision, at least during my working years, which are all vision critical.


Wow Dr. G, that's such a tough call. I understand your doctor and you. I'm even worse, in the sense that i won't even go to my ophthalmologist. I don't think I should have had the 1st retinal detach surgery. I may have developed a cataract which is more easily removed and less invasive than the buckle. I was told that if I DIDN'T have the surgery, I would go blind in that eye, eventually. In retrospect, I wish I had gone for the "eventually" option. Now, I hold my breath every time I go to see him and wait for him to tell me if there are any more 'holes' in my matrices. I was sort of hoping that eye transplants would have perfected themselves by now...and I could get a new eye. But did you hear about the guy who enucleated his bad eye but replaced it with a camera? He's a film maker who states that this 'new' form of filming will assist him in procuring more "realistic and honest" documentaries. Hmmm, I'm not sold on that idea...
Take care of your eyes Dr. G. Wear those darn sunglasses and turn on many lights please!! We need to around for a LONG TIME in your field and even longer for the love of the doxies! 
Vicki


----------



## bhil

Sorry everyone I was in meetings. I guess I just assumed everyone would guess that scrolling one way zoomed in and scrolling the other way would zoom out. I hope everyone has things straightened out now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 4PM High Tea is about to be served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Well here is post number one from my new MBP. While I can see little difference, the keyboard is much different and for now, harder to use than the old style I am used to, but this too shall pass.

Total set up time with Time Machine: 1 hour 45 minutes. Not bad to get it all back up and running, including all the apps which transferred like a dream.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on your new MBP, Don. Don get crumbs from our fresh scones on the keyboard.


----------



## ciaochiao

*But you're dealing with...*



bhil said:


> Sorry everyone I was in meetings. I guess I just assumed everyone would guess that scrolling one way zoomed in and scrolling the other way would zoom out. I hope everyone has things straightened out now.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: But you are dealing with me Sean!! Just because something goes up in my house, doesn't mean it will come down. Just ask my kids about all the things they toss into the ceilings just to prove Newton's wrong. More than that, you're dealing with someone who's a complete idiot in the IT dept. I actually had to use two fingers on the trackpad and make a 'house' shape. The 'de-housed' the shaped to return to normal. I never knew my pb could do that! Thanks for the lesson. Maybe you can teach me one thing per day and by the time I die, I will finally have learned Tiger!! Did you know that there's an app that one can put on the PRE-two finger scroll pbs that allow you to use 2-finger scroll? I didn't know that either. It's not as instinctive as the pbs that already have that option but if you play with the settings enough, you should be able to get it almost perfect.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Congrats!*



Dr.G. said:


> Kudos on your new MBP, Don. Don get crumbs from our fresh scones on the keyboard.


I second Dr. G's kudos. It would likely have taken me a couple of days to do everything. never mind, who am I kidding? A week is more likely. And Dr. G, there won't be any scones left when Don comes a callin. I LOVE scones. They are so time consuming to make but sooooo delicious. Thanks! Oh, each of the doxies in your house and mine plus my shihtzus would also like one, thank you!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I love scones, but such treats are NOT for dogs. They will get a carrot instead.


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: But you are dealing with me Sean!! Just because something goes up in my house, doesn't mean it will come down. Just ask my kids about all the things they toss into the ceilings just to prove Newton's wrong. More than that, you're dealing with someone who's a complete idiot in the IT dept. I actually had to use two fingers on the trackpad and make a 'house' shape. The 'de-housed' the shaped to return to normal. I never knew my pb could do that! Thanks for the lesson. Maybe you can teach me one thing per day and by the time I die, I will finally have learned Tiger!! Did you know that there's an app that one can put on the PRE-two finger scroll pbs that allow you to use 2-finger scroll? I didn't know that either. It's not as instinctive as the pbs that already have that option but if you play with the settings enough, you should be able to get it almost perfect.
> Vicki


I don't know that I know enough about TIger to teach you one thing per day, but I'm glad I taught you something.


----------



## ciaochiao

*You use?*



bhil said:


> I don't know that I know enough about TIger to teach you one thing per day, but I'm glad I taught you something.


Sean, do you use tiger or leopard? I am trying to use both but there are a few things in leopard that really stump me. Which do you prefer?
Vicki

Oh, and Dr. G, I KNOW the doxies can't have them. They were actually asking so they could stockpile for me!! Good try doxie squad, argh, foiled by Dr. G againbeejacon
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, we make dozens upon dozens of fresh scones each day. So, there is no need to stockpile them.


----------



## ciaochiao

*yipee!*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, we make dozens upon dozens of fresh scones each day. So, there is no need to stockpile them.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:yipee!!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

We outsell the local Tim Horton's here in ehMacLand 100 to 1. For everything they sell, we sell 100 of our treats. Of course, they outsell us on coffee, since our coffee is from worker and environmentally friendly beans, and we roast them ourselves, so we charge a bit more for our coffee.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Well worth it!*

Dr. G, your coffee, scones, and your wisdom is well worth any extra pennies we MAY have to contribute. Not to mention the possibility of a doxie sighting.:love2:
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Not to mention the possibility of a doxie sighting." Seeing the doxies is no problem .................. trying to walk up the stairs without stepping on one of them is problematic, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess it is time to take down the Christmas decorations .................... even our tree only has a few needles left.


----------



## Dr.G.

Of the seven doxies in the photo, one was voted off of the island. "Vox populi", the voice of the people here in The Shang, has spoken.

Anyone care to guess which one?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Which one?*

Awww, Dr. G. Which one and why??
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

You have to guess. He/she is being shown in Nova Scotia until early Oct., and then he/she will come home here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it....*

is it Jack Dr. G? Can you point out, numerically from top or bottom to top, which puppy is being shown? MAYbe I can guess. I'll see if Sushi and Hedgie will help me....they talk to Daisy you know, when we're asleep

Oh, and nitey nite Dr. G.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee and a pre-Passover breakfast are now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, it is not Jack, since he is the potential father of the pups.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A PP breakfast eh? I'll stick with a coffee thanks.

Just finished up mybirdie on the new MBP and it took me a LOT longer, mostly out of frustration. You see, my last three laptops, the Powerbook 1 Ghz, the MBP 1.83 Ghz and the MBP 2.2 Ghz all had one thing in common. An "enter" key right next to the command key to the immediate right of the space bar.

This new MBP does not have that key and when one has spent five years using the key instead of the return, it is a nightmare to try and retrain oneself to seek out that bloody return key. I hate it when Apple does that. I can't even begin to count the times I hit the bloody "option" key which is now where the "enter" key used to be on my new keyboard.

Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## ciaochiao

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. A PP breakfast eh? I'll stick with a coffee thanks.
> This new MBP does not have that key and when one has spent five years using the key instead of the return, it is a nightmare to try and retrain oneself to seek out that bloody return key. I hate it when Apple does that. I can't even begin to count the times I hit the bloody "option" key which is now where the "enter" key used to be on my new keyboard.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr.


Happy New MBP to you!! Happy MBP to you, Happy MBP to one who knows, that the MBP'll grow on you!!

Looks great though doesn't it Don
You, unlike old dogs, will learn the new layout like a newborn frisky puppy! Have another cup of java from Dr. G.

Gooooood Morning Shang!!

Hi Dr. G, ok, well I know it's not Daisy, because she's waiting to see if we can nurture more doxies. Could you give me a teeny hint? jack is with you so I don't know...couldn't be Rootie, so who?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oh, I 4got!!*

Hi you early risers and late to bed people (like me:lmao:

I've posted my premier pic in the WAI thread. I owe that thread 7 pics and I hope this one works. Dr. G, go see what it is. I'm expecting you'll dethrone my trophy within moments:clap::clap::clap:

Don, if you can DRAG yourself away from your new MBP, please have a look!! 

Margaret: is this a better 'visual' format for you? I've kept it to 3 par, lines between all I aim to please our visually 'challenged' Shangy's.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I took a look and I have no clue what that pic might be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, it's one of the girls.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

Hi Dr. G;
Is it Daisy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a pre-Passover breakfast has all of your favorites, such as Irish oatmeal with Bailey's, etc. I thought you would jump at the chance not to have some matzoh and water for breakfast.


Matzoh ball soup: The Jewish ACE inhibitor?

Gotta give the American Chemical Society an "A" for its effort to link a study by scientists at a Japanese meat-packing company to Passover, which starts next week.

"Passover's matzoh ball soup may be good for your health," touts the ACS press release.

"Yum," I thought.

Then I looked at the study in the Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry: "Angiotensin I-Converting Enzyme-Inhibitory Peptides Obtained from Chicken Collagen Hydrolysate."

"Huh?" I thought.

Turns out previous research found that chicken breast contains tiny amounts of collagen proteins with effects similar to ACE inhibitors, drugs used to treat high blood pressure. But extracting them from the breast is inefficient, the scientists write, so they turned to chicken legs, which are often discarded. The legs were an even better source of the collagen proteins than the breasts, and the proteins did lower blood pressure in hypertensive rats.

Whether chicken soup would benefit people with high blood pressure remains to be seen (I'm kinda thinking the salt in chicken soup might negate the collagen proteins' effect, but that's just me).

And what about the matzoh balls???

"As for the matzoh balls," the ACS press release admits, "there is no word that they cure anything except a healthy appetite." Oh, well.

--By Rita Rubin, USA TODAY


----------



## ciaochiao

*But you're Dr. G!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, I took a look and I have no clue what that pic might be.


I know you'll get it Dr. G. You're Dr. G!! You and Kim are my heroes!! Take another look. I don't know how to make it bigger, but that's my problem. I haven't got my trusty Canvas app loaded onto this system. Arrrghhhh. Oh well, let me see if I can have as much fun as Don does when he stumps us AND INCIDENTALLY DON, YOU SAID IT WAS EXPLAINED WELL, welllll, i still don't get it. Could you please, please tell me: is that a working system, with the 'tower' or whatever you call the guts of the system, INSIDE a toaster oven?? Then a monitor on top. So it's actually a WORKING SYSTEM?? Please Don, you're dealing with me here....I still have your Shang member legend stickied on my desktop!! C'mon!!:lmao:
Vicki

PS, has anyone sent out the Doxie Rescue Team for Kim and Diane?? Dr. G? Could you please locate two of our most beloved members? Thank you!
Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> Hi you early risers and late to bed people (like me:lmao:
> 
> I've posted my premier pic in the WAI thread. I owe that thread 7 pics and I hope this one works. Dr. G, go see what it is. I'm expecting you'll dethrone my trophy within moments:clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Don, if you can DRAG yourself away from your new MBP, please have a look!!
> 
> Margaret: is this a better 'visual' format for you? I've kept it to 3 par, lines between all I aim to please our visually 'challenged' Shangy's.
> Vicki


Yes, Vicki, much better :clap::clap::clap:

Margaret


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Oh well, let me see if I can have as much fun as Don does when he stumps us AND INCIDENTALLY DON, YOU SAID IT WAS EXPLAINED WELL, welllll, i still don't get it. Could you please, please tell me: is that a working system, with the 'tower' or whatever you call the guts of the system, INSIDE a toaster oven?? Then a monitor on top. So it's actually a WORKING SYSTEM?? Please Don, you're dealing with me here....


Yes.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I'm a......*



Dr.G. said:


> Don, a pre-Passover breakfast has all of your favorites, such as Irish oatmeal with Bailey's, etc. I thought you would jump at the chance not to have some matzoh and water for breakfast.
> 
> 
> Matzoh ball soup: The Jewish ACE inhibitor?
> 
> "Passover's matzoh ball soup may be good for your health," touts the ACS press release.
> 
> "Yum," I thought.
> 
> And what about the matzoh balls???
> 
> "As for the matzoh balls," the ACS press release admits, "there is no word that they cure anything except a healthy appetite." Oh, well.
> 
> --By Rita Rubin, USA TODAY


Dr. G, I'm aaaaaaaaaa MATZOH, MATZOH, GIRL, I want to be, that matzoh girl... (suspiciously similar tune to 'Macho, Macho Man' by the Village People. You got to eat you some 'knish, you got to get you some fish, there is not much that's like it, you can try any dish.....Matzoh, matzoh girl, I want to be a matzoh girl!!"

(sorry if it didn't all fit into the rhythm Dr. G - I'm a broken poet!"
Vicki
(PS, I love matzoh balls, crackers (my FAVORITE) and gefilte fish.) Does Passover being now?)


----------



## MLeh

Morning everyone. Busy day ahead for me, so just popping in before I get sucked into the maelstrom that is work.

Don: regarding the missing 'ENTER' key. I found it quite irritating as well!


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, we sent our the Doxie Search Squad for our missing friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not Daisy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"matzoh girl" -- good one, Vicki. Yes, Passover starts at sunset tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. How are you today?


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> Sean, do you use tiger or leopard? I am trying to use both but there are a few things in leopard that really stump me. Which do you prefer?
> Vicki
> 
> Oh, and Dr. G, I KNOW the doxies can't have them. They were actually asking so they could stockpile for me!! Good try doxie squad, argh, foiled by Dr. G againbeejacon
> Vicki


I use Tiger on the PB and Leopard on the iMac. While I've never found a pressing need to upgrade the PB to Leopard, I definitely like Leopard more. Probably two of the things I find most useful about Leopard are the default top hit selection in Spotlight (as opposed to the Show All choice) and Quick Look by pressing the spacebar. Between the two they save me countless hours of mousing.

What things about Leopard are stumping you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. How are you today?


----------



## bhil

Good morning Marc. I'm doing mostly well this morning, while I've managed to escape most of the meetings my current project seems to have brought, Thursdays seem to be the day where they've gathered, so it looks like I'll be spending another long day on the phone. 

How are you this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, mon ami. I am fine this morning. Actually, I am off for one of the rare meetings I have to attend each month or so. It gets me out of the house and dressed up a bit, so all is not lost.


----------



## bhil

I would love to only have meetings once a month or so, but even at the best of times it's once a week for sure. Oh well, some of the meetings do server a purpose, unfortunately they are not the majority.


----------



## ciaochiao

*ummmm*



bhil said:


> I use Tiger on the PB and Leopard on the iMac. While I've never found a pressing need to upgrade the PB to Leopard, I definitely like Leopard more. Probably two of the things I find most useful about Leopard are the default top hit selection in Spotlight (as opposed to the Show All choice) and Quick Look by pressing the spacebar. Between the two they save me countless hours of mousing.
> 
> What things about Leopard are stumping you?


Sean, you're a brighty. I'm a *****. EVERYTHING about Leopard stumps me. I just love looking at the interface/graphic presentation of Leopard. Aside from that, I can't figure out how to use the new features. I apologize for my stupidity. I know that Mac is intuitive and perhaps I've lost my intuitiveness?? Can you point me towards any system that may make my transition any easier?
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yentl*

Hi Dr. G:
Perhaps you, like my friend who is married to a lovely lady of Jewish heritage, dislikes the Streisand song but right now, all I can hear in my head is Streisand's coloratural descent in her song, "Papa, can you hear me". My fave musicians are:
1) glenn gould
2) itzhak perlman
3) barbra streisand
4) Jascha Heifetz
5) Zubin Mehta

Now,i shall ensure that my family observes Passover. Thanks for your date info.

I can't guess which other little girl could be in shows right now.....Daisy it isn't. can you give me a clue please?
Vicki


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> Sean, you're a brighty. I'm a *****. EVERYTHING about Leopard stumps me. I just love looking at the interface/graphic presentation of Leopard. Aside from that, I can't figure out how to use the new features. I apologize for my stupidity. I know that Mac is intuitive and perhaps I've lost my intuitiveness?? Can you point me towards any system that may make my transition any easier?
> Vicki


I've only been picking up new features through experimentation and references to features here on ehMac. Which features do you want to know more about?

I don't use Time Machine, (I have SuperDuper) but I know that Don does with good/bad experiences, so he could probably give you details on that.

Quick Look is great for quickly seeing what's in a file (jpg, pdf, documents, etc). It can be accessed by right-clicking (control-clicking for you), or by selecting the file and pressing the space bar (once to activate it, and again to close it).

The new Spotlight default makes it a great app launcher. Rather than filling up my dock I can launch any app with a few keystorkes. Command-Space brings up the search field, the first 1-3 characters of the app name (say Sa for Safari) highlight the app in Spotlight and Enter launches it. I prefer to avoid mousing when I can, so 4 keystrokes launches almost any app. 

Spaces basically allows you to "extend" your desktop. You still have the same amount of stuff open, but instead of having windows stacked upon windows, you have them on a different part of the desktop that you move to through Spaces. This is nice however, I use Expose to show all windows with a sqeeze of the side buttons of my mighty mouse and I use this more than Spaces.

The Cover Flow view is neat, but I won't find it really useful until I have a touchscreen based tablet. (Fingers crossed for soon . . . please Apple?)


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!
The Doxie Squad has located me and tugged me back here! 

Thanks for the Pre Passover Breakfast...I have never tried a Matzoh ball, but want to....

I like pickled fish though - (my Swedish heritage talkin' there) 

Don, I find it a PITA to switch from my daughter's MacBook to my MacPro keyboard..I'm constantly hitting the wrong keys....and it is incredibly frustrating.

Vicki - I'll go check out Whatami next - see if your pic has been guessed yet!


----------



## ciaochiao

*In a pickle*



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> The Doxie Squad has located me and tugged me back here!
> 
> Thanks for the Pre Passover Breakfast...I have never tried a Matzoh ball, but want to....
> 
> I like pickled fish though - (my Swedish heritage talkin' there)
> 
> Don, I find it a PITA to switch from my daughter's MacBook to my MacPro keyboard..I'm constantly hitting the wrong keys....and it is incredibly frustrating.
> 
> Vicki - I'll go check out Whatami next - see if your pic has been guessed yet!


Alas, I am not amongst those who have the privilege of the MBP. But I is learning!!

I know EXACTLY what you mean by 'frustrating'. I only FORCED myself to move from 9.2.2 to Tiger. Ah well, we, who can adapt, are luckier than those who can't...are those words that make sense??
Vicki


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> I would love to only have meetings once a month or so, but even at the best of times it's once a week for sure. Oh well, some of the meetings do serve a purpose, unfortunately they are not the majority.


I only have one meeting a year, which is a national sales meeting. They hand out silly plaques and awards and stuff.

There are some benefits to being self employed.beejacon

Unless sales calls count?



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Elaine. How are you today?


I am well, thank you, Marc.

As far as the discussion on OS 10.5 (I'm sorry, I can't keep my big cats apart) - the features I use most are *Time Machine* (only I have my external HD unmounted and only mount it and back up once a day and not hourly), and Exposé, but not Spaces.

I find *Front Row* very useful for presentations. I'm not a big PP user, but I do have lots of pictures & videos which I use at trade shows or on sales calls. The only drawback is you have to have your photos in *iPhoto*, which I don't normally use, but dragging in the pictures and creating various albums for different types of sales calls wasn't that much of an effort.

I also use *Dashboard* for keeping track of different time zones (I have people I communicate with everywhere from Beijing to Saudi Arabia to the UK, so it's nice to be able to hit F12 and see what time it is there), as well as a few weather and translation widgets.

Really Vicki - what features you'll find useful depend upon what you want to do. What do you want to do with your computer?


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> Can you point me towards any system that may make my transition any easier?


Apple - Support - Mac 101 - All Work and Play


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean, Kim, Elaine, Robert, et al. Sunny and +13C this afternoon. Strange weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I don't think that Streisand has ever sung a song I did not like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, next week Timmins will get some Spring-like sunshine to melt your snow. I promise.


----------



## SINC

Vicki, I saw you wanted a copy of the Mad, Mad World video by Adam Lambert, so I captured it and put in my .Mac files. You can watch whenever you want here:

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/Adam.m4v


----------



## Cameo

If I don't get online this weekend..........(partly maybe cause it is supposed to be sunny and I plan on being OUTSIDE my house!!!!!!.......the other part is slooooowwwww dial up.)



*HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Easter to you as well, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunset is in about half an hour, so I will be having a Passover Sedar. Won't be online until later this evening. Happy Passover one and all. Shalom.


----------



## Dreambird

Happy Easter and Happy Passover!

When Marc comes back... did anyone ever guess which Doxie was going on the show circuit in Nova Scotia? I may have missed it or? But anyway I think it's Abby...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thank you Don!!*



SINC said:


> Vicki, I saw you wanted a copy of the Mad, Mad World video by Adam Lambert, so I captured it and put in my .Mac files. You can watch whenever you want here:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/Adam.m4v


Thanks so much Don! You're a sweetie, oh, shhhhhh, no one's supposed to know that
I've been trying to find a video of Lambert's performance during Hollywood week 2 - I can't seem to locate one but then again, you're dealing with the world's WORST internet sleuth. It was during that performance, I pegged Lambert as the winner. There were actually two groups that really stood out. I can't pull up either performance. Their acapella performances were quite astounding. And this year, I honestly think there's a real musician in the lead. I've got to say that I laughed myself silly with your comment about 'Oh, I thought everyone on the show died"....in response to the 'Drop Dead Moment'. :lmao::lmao:

Ok, before Margaret whacks me with a book, I'll stop. Thank you Don!!:clap::clap:
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Shalom*

Shalom Dr. G. We shall see you online later.

Diane, no one has guessed which doxie yet. Maybe you're right. I didn't consider Abby but Daisy is the only other baby girl I know about-however, they are trying to mate Daisy so I didn't think it would be her. Abby would be a good guess!
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Marc,

Have a good passover and we will chat with you later.

Shalom


----------



## Dr.G.

Daisy is 8, Abby is 6 and both have been spayed. The missing dog is one of Daisy's pups from the second litter. She is being shown in eastern Canada until Oct.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Sedar went well. Thanks from all of you who wished me well on Passover.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it....*

Dr. G, is it Fanny? Sorry, I forgot that it's not Daisy you're mating, but Fanny.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

We tried to mate Fanny to Jack, but it did not work. Next up is Bridget. Hint -- it is Bridget's sister in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Gracie?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good Whatever Everyone!*

hello All:
If you notice that at times words that should be capitalized are not, it's because my left 'shift' key was dislodged and I'm less accurate. Sorry...

I'm just about to go back to sleep. Had migraine again last night, then woke up in the middle of the night - 3 a.m., unable to close the eyes and sleep again.

As for Passover Dr. G, did you have the 6 traditional items on the Seder plate? Did you have a roasted lamb marrow bone plus a roasted egg? I know that the lamb sacrifice is supposed to be done in Jerusalem but are you permitted to use lamb parts from your butcher store? I have never observed the full Passover ceremony and the only info I have is through reading. How do you observe your Passover Dr. G?

Ok all, I'll check in later since I'm going to try and go nite nite...my kids don't have school tomorrow although 1st B child has finals and is stressed out.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ai yi yi!*

OMGoodness everyone, I completely forgot to perc the coffee! Ok, so there's coffee, tea, juice, and plates of matzohs plus fresh fruit. If you look very carefully, you'll find a few sticky buns FAR away from the matzohs. Happy Breakfast all!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the breakfast Vicki and Happy Easter to all. Just finished up mybirdie.ca and have perhaps some of the best pics ever for today's issue.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Happy Easter to you too!*

Morning Don:
you're welcome for breakfast and thanks in advance, for the pics on mybirdie.ca I shall go there before I lay down. What are you guys going to have for Easter dinner? I'm not sure if I'm going to do ham or roast beef. I love turkey but only with all the trimmings...and I lost my mom's amazing sausage/sage stuffing recipe :-(. 

See you on mybirdie.ca!!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*You could be right!*



Dreambird said:


> Gracie?


I think you could be right Diane....Gracie. Bridget is sure cute too.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Vicki, while we normally would have ham, this year we are changing and having turkey. We're also changing roles as well. Our daughter is going to cook the turkey, Ann and I will look after the veggies and our son and his wife will provide the dessert. All this on Sunday.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sounds wonderful*



SINC said:


> Vicki, while we normally would have ham, this year we are changing and having turkey. We're also changing roles as well. Our daughter is going to cook the turkey, Ann and I will look after the veggies and our son and his wife will provide the dessert. All this on Sunday.


Don, is your daughter going to do everything with the turkey, ie, stuff, baste, etc? That's a lot of work - the stuffing that is. What kind of veggies are you and Ann going to make? I've got some asparagus that my kids all love. As for dessert....I'm definitely coming to your home for Easter dinner!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Crystal will cook the turkey with just a bit of help (Ann will assist with the stuffing) and nobody in our house makes the gravy but me. 

Veggies? Oh yeah, smashed carrots mixed with turnips and butter, rotten little cabbages (brussel sprouts) and kernel corn.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Gravy?*



SINC said:


> Crystal will cook the turkey with just a bit of help (Ann will assist with the stuffing) and nobody in our house makes the gravy but me.
> 
> Veggies? Oh yeah, smashed carrots mixed with turnips and butter, rotten little cabbages (brussel sprouts) and kernel corn.


Well, I'm still not asleep. I think I'll watch 'House' on Global's video player....

Don, do you have a recipe for gravy? I love gravy:love2: I'll eat the damn stuff by the spoonfuls. As for the carrots and turnips, I love turnips as well. They are so good in stew. And stop referring to the brussels sprouts as 'rotten little cabbages!! I love those too! My kids like them as well, which is really strange for little kids. What type of stuffing will you guys be making? I used to put some raisins in until my 3rd born wouldn't eat the stuffing. He told me he was "llergic to raisins mommy" when he was about 3. He's not. He just won't eat ANYTHING with raisins. He loves grapes. Go figure! Ok, Mr. Pillow, here I come. Please post your recipe for gravy and stuffing, if not too onerous. Thank you!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Gravy recipe? Simple as falling off a log:

Remove turkey from roasting pan. Place pan on top of stove. Turn heat on high. Add a few cups of water. Boil rapidly while scraping the bottom of the roaster to loosen all the bits. Add two tablespoons of flour to a small jar, fill half full with COLD water and shake until well mixed. 

Slowly add flour and water mixture to rapidly boiling pan until gravy thickens. If too light, add tiny bit of Kitchen Bouquet to darken. Strain and serve.

I never make stuffing so I don't know a recipe. I only like plain old poultry bread stuffing. Ann and Crystal put all kinds of inedible crap in it like chicken livers, cranberries, nuts and whatever other bits of garbage are lying around.


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> Well, I'm still not asleep. I think I'll watch 'House' on Global's video player....


House would put me to sleep in about 10 seconds - there are sooooo many insomnia cures masquerading as TV shows these days.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang-a-lang Gang!

Thank you Vicki for the coffee and breakfast! 

Don - I'm heading to my birdie soon. I really liked the photo a day or so back of all the little birdies lined up on a branch. Adorable!

Robert - House is one of my favorite TV shows....I'm surprised that you find it boring enough to fall asleep to. 

Have a good Easter/Passover weekend everybody!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A good Passover/Easter to one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife has decided on turkey this year, rather than lamb. Of course, she does everything, including the gravy and stuffing. I get to help, but that is about all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Gracie is the missing dog from the pic. She is being shown in Nova Scotia until Oct. Casey went with this handler two years ago for a few months, as did Bridget. In the pic, Bridget is resting her head on Gracie, with their sister, Toots, in the background.


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> ...I'm just about to go back to sleep. Had migraine again last night, then woke up in the middle of the night - 3 a.m., unable to close the eyes and sleep again...


 Interesting, that corresponds almost exactly to when our daughter decided it was morning and time to get up last night.


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> Well, I'm still not asleep. I think I'll watch 'House' on Global's video player....
> 
> Don, do you have a recipe for gravy? I love gravy:love2: I'll eat the damn stuff by the spoonfuls. As for the carrots and turnips, I love turnips as well. They are so good in stew. And stop referring to the brussels sprouts as 'rotten little cabbages!! I love those too! My kids like them as well, which is really strange for little kids. What type of stuffing will you guys be making? I used to put some raisins in until my 3rd born wouldn't eat the stuffing. He told me he was "llergic to raisins mommy" when he was about 3. He's not. He just won't eat ANYTHING with raisins. He loves grapes. Go figure! Ok, Mr. Pillow, here I come. Please post your recipe for gravy and stuffing, if not too onerous. Thank you!
> Vicki


We just watched House last night too. Caught me completely off guard. I was expecting someone to leave the show, but not that person, and not in that way.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Crystal will cook the turkey with just a bit of help (Ann will assist with the stuffing) and nobody in our house makes the gravy but me.
> 
> Veggies? Oh yeah, smashed carrots mixed with turnips and butter, rotten little cabbages (brussel sprouts) and kernel corn.


nobody makes the gravy in our house but Costco.


----------



## bhil

rgray said:


> House would put me to sleep in about 10 seconds - there are sooooo many insomnia cures masquerading as TV shows these days.


House is great if you don't watch it for it's weekly rinse-and-repeat drama plot, but rather as a comedy for all the one-liners. You have to like the right kind of humor though.


----------



## bhil

BTW, good morning everyone! All of my posts this morning are being done on my iPhone from inside our infrared sauna. Gotta love holidays!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone. Vicki, thanks for the sticky bun this morning, I needed that.

Everyone's Easter dinner plans have me drooling. I make a pretty mean gravy if anyone needs an assist. I make it the same way Don does and it works every time unless you get distracted and hold the strainer over the sink while straining it 

I used to put all that stuff in the stuffing too until I discovered that you can buy a turkey with it already done and you don't even need to thaw the thing before you fling it in the oven.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Sounds like everyone has fairly busy weekends planned. We're having a family gathering this evening, and then another, larger group, on Sunday. I get to cook because my husband is still incapacitated with his bad back. This drives him nuts as he is well enough to come into the kitchen and watch, but just can't stand for very long or chop or do any lifting. 

And, because he normally does most of the cooking, and has his own methods of doing things, he feels that I do everything wrong. (I try to remind him that for the first 15 years of our marriage I did all the cooking and he's only taken over the last 10 years, but ... well, you know how the memory goes ...) 

I guess some people could find it irritating to have him sitting there, glaring, and all frustrated and telling me how to do things 'properly', but I've chosen just to laugh at him and carry on. Eventually he laughs too, and admits that my cooking isn't _that_ bad. (I've told him that he does have a choice: he can leave the room.)

Life isn't what happens to us - life is how we _react_ to what happens to us. We all have a choice in how we react.

So tonight we're having a West African Stew for supper, which is a curried meat dish served with garnishes of peanuts, grilled pineapple, coconut & bananas. 

Sunday we're having ham. Same scenario - me cooking, my husband watching, no doubt frustrated at my inefficiencies. Although my daughter will probably be doing a lot of helping too. (She's already an excellent cook).

Speaking of the daughter: she will be home tonight. She had Final Exam #2 of 4 yesterday, and has to head back to University on Monday for # 3 on Tuesday, so she's not home for long. Her words of wisdom on exams: "if you go to the lectures and do the assignments you'll probably do okay on the exams". Seems to work for her.

Enjoy your weekends, all.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ya know...*



SINC said:


> Gravy recipe? Simple as falling off a log:
> 
> Remove turkey from roasting pan. Place pan on top of stove. Turn heat on high. Add a few cups of water. Boil rapidly while scraping the bottom of the roaster to loosen all the bits. Add two tablespoons of flour to a small jar, fill half full with COLD water and shake until well mixed.
> 
> Slowly add flour and water mixture to rapidly boiling pan until gravy thickens. If too light, add tiny bit of Kitchen Bouquet to darken. Strain and serve.
> 
> I never make stuffing so I don't know a recipe. I only like plain old poultry bread stuffing. Ann and Crystal put all kinds of inedible crap in it like chicken livers, cranberries, nuts and whatever other bits of garbage are lying around.


Hi Don:
Thanks for the gravy recipe. Does this work for almost everything else as well? Beef roasts? I shall try it with whatever it is we decide to have.

You know, you really remind me of an older version of my youngest kid. You both like 'good old' plain stuff. You both love Corner Gas, and you both love Two and a Half Men. Good heavens! I think he's your 'mini-me'. I'll have to find a pic of him and post it here. Hey Shang Gang!! What do you think? Another Don Sinclair on ehMac in a few years (he's 11). :lmao::lmao:

Robert, what do you watch for entertainment on the telly? I ALMOST was lulled to sleep watching the Fringe. I ALWAYS go to sleep trying to watch Flashpoint. Now, I was trying to finish watching the last few clips of ER and there are 'technical problems'. 

Dr. G, those three doxies are adorable!! Just makes me want to grab one and give her a big smooch!

Good nite everyone - for at least a little while....oh, and Happy Easter and Passover to all....and I'm told that the Muslim community celebrates today as a family day? So happy family day to them.
Vicki:yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Timing*

Oh poor you Sean!! It is very frustrating when the little ones get up and STAY up. What's she doing now? What did YOU guys do?

I like your story Elaine. I know people like that....but in my case, I'm really not a very good cook...not enough practice or patience. Which university does your daughter attend? Exams SUCK. I hated them. I remember cramming all the way through each of my degrees. Once, I actually stayed up for FIVE days straight. Then on Friday, (last exam), I went home, lay down, and didn't get up until Monday:lmao: Thank God my eldest doesn't do that.

How are those 'pre-stuffed' turkeys Margaret? I've never tried one. Maybe I should. Which one do you like?

I'm getting hungry, argh, I want to be getting ZZZZZzzzzz!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean, Margaret, Elaine and Vicki.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, yes, that "House" character's departure was unexpected, but he has gone to a position with the Obama administration.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G, those three doxies are adorable!! Just makes me want to grab one and give her a big smooch!" Vicki, that is how I felt about the three, especially Toots. She was the little "velcro pup", the one who never left my lap. Still, when a good home came along, we let her go. She is the center of attention at her new home. So, it was the best thing to do for her.


----------



## medic03

Hello All! Hope you all have a wonderful holiday weekend what ever you celebrate. I am a sort of good Catholic girl so I will not be partaking in any meat today. That may be the only Catholic thing I do 
I just finished my annual Easter Egg Hunt for my other half. He is a huge movie fan so he has to figure out classic movie trivia that leads to clues to his 'egg'. I printed off all of his clues and cut them all up and then a gust of wind came in through the window and now they are scattered over the living room floor - now I have to figure out the clues to be able to put them in order - this should be fun....
Happy Easter/Passover to everyone!


----------



## MLeh

ciaochiao said:


> ....but in my case, I'm really not a very good cook...not enough practice or patience.
> Vicki


Vicki, if you want to become a better cook, instead of saying "I'm not good cook", can you practice saying "I'm becoming a _better_ cook"? 

(The first is mentally limiting yourself to being what you currently are, the other is about what you want to become. Visualizing goals, all that.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Treena. Happy Easter.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Vicki, if you want to become a better cook, instead of saying "I'm not good cook", can you practice saying "I'm becoming a _better_ cook"?
> 
> (The first is mentally limiting yourself to being what you currently are, the other is about what you want to become. Visualizing goals, all that.)


Good advice Elaine, if I can do it, any fool can do it. And for the record, they tell me I'm a pretty good cook, so that's how I think of myself.


----------



## CubaMark

bhil said:


> BTW, good morning everyone! All of my posts this morning are being done on my iPhone from inside our infrared sauna. Gotta love holidays!


Ummm.... hope you have a good waterproof case on that baby.... don't forget those water detection sensors!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mark. Como estas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from an afternoon drive to see if any of the really big icebergs were close to shore. None were yet, but they are out there. One can see them way off in the distance. A strong nor'easter will bring them inshore. We shall see.


----------



## bhil

CubaMark said:


> Ummm.... hope you have a good waterproof case on that baby.... don't forget those water detection sensors!


The sauna is a dry sauna, but from the looks of that article it doesn't matter! I've used my iPhone constantly at the gym for the past 8ish months so if the sensors are as sensitive as the article says, they've probably been long since tripped. Thanks for the info though, I'm going to see if I can see the sensors through the case I've got on my phone.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> Life isn't what happens to us - life is how we _react_ to what happens to us. We all have a choice in how we react.
> 
> So tonight we're having a West African Stew for supper, which is a curried meat dish served with garnishes of peanuts, grilled pineapple, coconut & bananas.


Elaine,
I like and agree with your statement regarding life...perfectly put.

I'm also interested in your recipe for West African stew...sounds like just the unusual concoction I'd like to try. If you would be so kind one day, I would appreciate your recipe please!

I am amazingly off-the-hook for the main cooking this weekend - we are headed over to the in-laws for dinner - they are BBQing a leg of lamb. I will just provide 2 salads, one fruit and berries with a dip (1/1 cream cheese/marshmallow creme) and the other a spring greens and arugula mix with a variety of other veggies, goat cheese and roasted peppered pecans...easy-peasy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Another Sedar is now over. Not as long as night one. My wife is making some matzo ball soup from scratch right now. Then, I go about cleaning up. She cooks and I get to clean up after while she relaxes .................. in the end, I get the better part of the deal since my wife is a great cook.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> Sunday we're having ham. Same scenario - me cooking, my husband watching, no doubt frustrated at my inefficiencies. Although my daughter will probably be doing a lot of helping too. (She's already an excellent cook).


Elaine, You have not tasted Ham until you have tried this recipe:

Score fatty part of the ham in a cris-cross pattern.
Pack brown sugar on top of cris-cross pattern.
Mix 1 cup whisky and three cups cola.
pour two cups of the mixture on the pan with the ham, save the remainder mixture
Put ham in oven (I usually get a partially cooked ham and follow the cooking directions)
Baste ham while cooking with the remainder whisky cola mixture
Carve and serve.

Mmmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite*

Nitey nite and shalom Dr. G (and Mrs. G and all the Doxie-Gs). We shall see you in the morning.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee await along with a Saturday Special Platter featuring selected pastries, bagels and sticky buns with fresh fruit and juice. Time to get up and at 'em.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee, bagels and fruit. Just the thing to get started today. merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and blue skies this morning, with +4C at about 10AM. A great day to take the dogs for a run.


----------



## ciaochiao

*yawn, stretch, and thank you!*

Morning Don! Happy Saturday to you. I guess you must have been in 7th heaven with the golf and curling that went on yesterday. Thanks for the sticky buns! They are soooo good. And yes, I would have to agree, you are a good cook! Did you see Warren's recipe for baked ham? That recipe looks like it could be out of 'Sinclair's Sinfully Great Recipes'! I'll have to ask Warren what type of whisky he uses: rye, scotch, irish, or bourbon. And incidentally, forgive the inconsistent use of capitals. My left 'Shift' key dislodged a few weeks ago and it's a bit of a 'hit and miss' with the protruding 'thing' that is now the 'shift' key. 

Well, now that I've had my fill, I'm going back to bed. I began defrosting a huge prime rib that we shall eat tomorrow. Anyway tips and suggestions? And ELAINE, yes, I will try to 're-train' my old brain: I am going to, with the help of everyone here, work towards becoming a better cook Any suggestions for how LONG and what temps to cook the RB? It's a little over 5.5 lbs and is a decently marbled piece of stuff. I actually want the centre to be RED RARE but the outside, medium. My 2 boys won't eat it if it's pink. Wussy kids.....my daughter and I love it rare so, I need to adjust the cooking right? Awaiting instructions!

And oh yes, GOOD MORNING TO ALL! Has anyone seen Kim? She's a bit 'MIA' last night...
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. Have a good sleep.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good morning Dr. G!*

Morning Dr. G! You are now in the 3rd day of Passover right? You seem to be following the two Sedar tradition, is that correct?

While you're out with the Doxies, could you please send your most diligent doxies out in search of Kim? We haven't seen her in the WAI since around 6:40 ish last night. Please and thank you! Have a great run. It's about time you caught a break in the weather.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*High on the Ham*



MaxPower said:


> Elaine, You have not tasted Ham until you have tried this recipe:
> 
> Score fatty part of the ham in a cris-cross pattern.
> Pack brown sugar on top of cris-cross pattern.
> Mix 1 cup whisky and three cups cola.
> pour two cups of the mixture on the pan with the ham, save the remainder mixture
> Put ham in oven (I usually get a partially cooked ham and follow the cooking directions)
> Baste ham while cooking with the remainder whisky cola mixture
> Carve and serve.
> 
> Mmmmm.


Wow Warren, after eating that ham, my kids will be 'high on the hog'! All kidding aside, it looks really interesting. How on earth did you devise this concoction? And what type of whisky: irish, scotch, rye, or bourbon? As for the cola, I'm assuming it has to be 'regular' and not 'diet' cola for the extra sugar right? It does sound like a really unique flavor and I know that the alcohol gets burned off in cooking. When you say "pack brown sugar on top", how thick is that brown sugar: 1/2 in, 1 in?

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, we only have a Sedar on the first and/or second night of Passover. Now, my wife is in Easter cooking mode.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall send out the doxies to look for Kim. I am wondering where she has gone myself. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

ciaochiao said:


> Wow Warren, after eating that ham, my kids will be 'high on the hog'! All kidding aside, it looks really interesting. How on earth did you devise this concoction? And what type of whisky: irish, scotch, rye, or bourbon? As for the cola, I'm assuming it has to be 'regular' and not 'diet' cola for the extra sugar right? It does sound like a really unique flavor and I know that the alcohol gets burned off in cooking. When you say "pack brown sugar on top", how thick is that brown sugar: 1/2 in, 1 in?
> 
> Vicki


The recipe is courtesy of Emeril.

Here's the actual recipe:

Fresh Baked Ham with Whisky and Cola Glaze Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network

I usually omit the cloves.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Both?*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, we only have a Sedar on the first and/or second night of Passover. Now, my wife is in Easter cooking mode.


Dr. G, do you celebrate both Easter and Passover? When my parents were alive, I celebrated both Christmas, western New Year, and Buddhist based Chinese New Year. It was quite the two months of observances!



Dr.G. said:


> I shall send out the doxies to look for Kim. I am wondering where she has gone myself. We shall see.


Please do. Perhaps the site of the doxies will bring her in! I'm going to search for Diane as well. Easter/any holiday can be hard on people. Good luck on your search and rescue!:clap:
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thank you MP!*



MaxPower said:


> The recipe is courtesy of Emeril.
> 
> Here's the actual recipe:
> 
> Fresh Baked Ham with Whisky and Cola Glaze Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network
> 
> I usually omit the cloves.


Thanks Warren. I actually posted your variation of Maxpower Ham in the Foodie group. I hope you don't mind. I thought it was pretty interesting. I think I won't miss the cloves or anything related to cinnamon....so yours looks good to me! If it's 'creole', then do you think Emeril uses bourbon? I'm going back to that site to see how to make a prime rib roast beef. Thank you for the link!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

I note that recipe does not state what kind of whiskey is used. If I were making it, I would use good old rye whiskey. Scotch would be awful and the others I find, have unusual flavours when cooked (ie: Jack Daniels, bourbon, etc.)


----------



## ciaochiao

*My thoughts too...*



SINC said:


> I note that recipe does not state what kind of whiskey is used. If I were making it, I would use good old rye whiskey. Scotch would be awful and the others I find, have unusual flavours when cooked (ie: Jack Daniels, bourbon, etc.)


My thoughts were similar to yours - rye whisky, especially with the cola. But Warren said it's from Emeril and he uses his 'Essence' - creole seasoning. I ASSUMED it might be bourbon-maybe Jack. How come you think scotch would taste awful? 

Can you please help locate Kim? She's been MIA for a bit now...
Thanks Don
Vicki


----------



## MLeh

ciaochiao said:


> Any suggestions for how LONG and what temps to cook the RB? It's a little over 5.5 lbs and is a decently marbled piece of stuff. I actually want the centre to be RED RARE but the outside, medium. My 2 boys won't eat it if it's pink. Wussy kids.....my daughter and I love it rare so, I need to adjust the cooking right? Awaiting instructions!


Get thee a meat thermometer.

Have the roast at room temperature before you start roasting it.

I like to put a herb rub on the outside - depends upon your preferences.

This is our methodology: preheat the oven very hot - 450 to 500°. Put the roast in the oven. After the roast is in the oven, wait until the oven returns to temperature (should be three or four minutes depending upon how long you had the door open and how much heat escaped). Once it's back up, then turn the control to 325°. The oven will stay hot for a while and then the temperature will gradually reduce. 

Cook until the meat thermometer registers 130° for medium rare, or 150° for well.

Remove from oven and LET THE ROAST STAND FOR 20 MINUTES. (This is very important). This allows the juices to resettle in the meat. The meat will actually continue cooking as it rests, and the internal temperature will continue to increase.

Here's a reference I found that does it the same way we do, sort of, with temperatures and times.

Actual cooking time will depend on whether or not you have the ribs on your rib roast. (Bones make it take a bit longer).

Have fun.
-Elaine


----------



## ciaochiao

*So it shall be done!*



MLeh said:


> Get thee a meat thermometer.
> 
> Here's a reference I found that does it the same way we do, sort of, with temperatures and times.
> 
> Actual cooking time will depend on whether or not you have the ribs on your rib roast. (Bones make it take a bit longer).
> 
> Have fun.
> -Elaine


Thanks Elaine. You guys are amazing: you philosophize, have epicurean tastes, are artistic...and have the cutest pets on earth! (Note, I was including the CATS, Don and Robert).

I have been told that meat thermometers are indispensable. I used to use one of my old lab thermometers but it was stolen by a curious guest one year. My roast does have bones, I think the bones give the roast a lot of flavor-I THINK. So, with or without bones, 130 right? Thanks for the link as well. Some of these sites grade their levels as 'Easy' and as I read the protocols, I have to re-examine what 'easy' means:lmao:

What are YOU making for Easter dinner? If you have a moment, go to the foodnetwork and look at the recipe for Millionaire's Shortbread. WOW, the sweetness factor on that one.....

AND DR. G, while you're out with the Doxie Search Squad, could you look for Diane and Margaret? Haven't seen them either...Thank you
Vicki


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> The recipe is courtesy of Emeril.
> 
> Here's the actual recipe:
> 
> Fresh Baked Ham with Whisky and Cola Glaze Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network
> 
> I usually omit the cloves.


Warren: Thanks for the recipe. We usually put a mustard/brown sugar crust on our ham but I'll mention the rye and coke option to him. We bought a bit different ham this year - spiral cut - so I'll have to see how it looks when I'm about to cook it.

We too would omit the cloves.  

(Our condiments with our ham will be hot mustard or home made apple sauce. I know lots of people who do an orange sauce, but I'm allergic to oranges.)


----------



## ciaochiao

*Spiraling...*



MLeh said:


> Warren: Thanks for the recipe. We usually put a mustard/brown sugar crust on our ham but I'll mention the rye and coke option to him. We bought a bit different ham this year - spiral cut - so I'll have to see how it looks when I'm about to cook it.
> 
> We too would omit the cloves.
> 
> (Our condiments with our ham will be hot mustard or home made apple sauce. I know lots of people who do an orange sauce, but I'm allergic to oranges.)


You'll have to let me know what you thought of the 'spiraled' ham. I'd like to say this: I purchased two, last year - both from Loblaws (superstore to you). Whatever I did, I made a HUGE mess of the ham. The spiraling process separated the slices and my ham was almost a 'fan' at the end of cooking. I didn't tie it up, but then again, I didn't know that I should have. That would be about the only thing I could contribute here...I'm sorry you're allergic to oranges. Do you know what it is in the oranges? Is it to every citrus fruit? I've never known anyone with that type of allergy.

OH, DR. G!! Kim has been found. She's working on her Urban Spoon reviews. I'm SO glad she isn't here to critique my cooking:lmao:
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Ta DAH! I am here! Good Morning Shang Gang....

I see many are in cooking mode....strangely, I am not in major cooking mode this Easter....that means I get to do double next time!! I actually love :love2: love to cook for others. 

Thanks for all the recipe ideas Shang Gang - I would actually use a Jack Daniel's in that Ham recipe. I don't like to drink JD, but I often cook with it, especially in a marinade/BBQ sauce. I really like the taste it leaves behind. 

I've used Cola on ribs too - (Yes, it should be regular cola - not diet) MMMmmmmmm.

Hope all your cooking projects are a success!


----------



## MLeh

ciaochiao said:


> You'll have to let me know what you thought of the 'spiraled' ham.


We've had one before, and it turned out okay - but having it tied up is definitely necessary. Just messes with the various options for cooking it.



> Do you know what it is in the oranges? Is it to every citrus fruit? I've never known anyone with that type of allergy.


It's just a trigger for a headache, or sometimes a migraine (along with other factors). Sometimes I don't get a migraine if I have oranges, just a headache, but if I'm tired or otherwise stressed it will be the final factor sending me into my room for a while until the lights don't hurt anymore  . So I tend to avoid them.

When I'm in California (where I go quite often on business) sometimes I succumb to temptation because the fresh orange juice there is just _so_ delicious. 

I think it is something to do with the olfactory, because some 'orange scented' shampoos and air fresheners will sometimes also induce the same reaction.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, I'm here too. Not in cooking mode though. I do as little cooking as I can get away with. Except soup. I make home made soup nearly every day. 

I managed to grab a sticky bun this morning, thanks :clap:

I've been invited to my niece's for Easter dinner tomorrow. Her boyfriend is a good cook and loves to cook for a crowd, so I know it will be good.

I used to do all the cooking for the big days, but I'm really glad someone else has taken on the project.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yuck factor!*



MLeh said:


> It's just a trigger for a headache, or sometimes a migraine (along with other factors). Sometimes I don't get a migraine if I have oranges, just a headache, but if I'm tired or otherwise stressed it will be the final factor sending me into my room for a while until the lights don't hurt anymore  . So I tend to avoid them.
> 
> I think it is something to do with the olfactory, because some 'orange scented' shampoos and air fresheners will sometimes also induce the same reaction.


Oh Elaine! I have complete sympathy and compassion for you and your headaches. Lately, I've had a couple of doozy migraines that almost had me heading for the hospital for a shot of Demerol. Do you get an 'aura' or something warning you that a migraine is coming? Mine is definitely olfaction related-the smell of CO-like car exhaust fumes. I realized this while doing my undergrad BSc. I had never realized that was my 'warning' until studying in the library, where ALL windows are closed and sealed. I could 'smell' exhaust fumes and it dawned on me that there was no way that smell could get inside the library. Now, when I smell the fumes, I try to take a sumatriptan or imitrex tablet. The complication I get from that however, is chest pain. What do you do for your migraines? Ham doesn't trigger? The 'nitrites' are supposedly a trigger. 
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G, do you celebrate both Easter and Passover? " Yes, Vicki, we celebrate both various Jewish and Christian holidays.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ewww!!*



KC4 said:


> Ta DAH! I am here! Good Morning Shang Gang....
> 
> I see many are in cooking mode....strangely, I am not in major cooking mode this Easter....that means I get to do double next time!! I actually love :love2: love to cook for others.


Morning, well, noon now. I was reading your 'Tubby Dog' review. PBJ with hotdogs????? As my 12-yr old daughter would say, 'EWWWNESS'!! XX)XX) Captain Crunch with hotdogs??? Whoa, what are those cooks smoking?

You must come and review some of the TO restaurants. We have far too many of them. some need to close up but for whatever reasons, aren't.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, the doxies found Kim, and now they are in search for Diane.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Shih Tzu Search Force*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, the doxies found Kim, and now they are in search for Diane.


Thank the Doxie search squad Dr. G. As for Diane, I've sent out the Eastern Shih tzu search force to find Diane. I hope the doxies don't mind a bit of collaboration!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"OH, DR. G!! Kim has been found. She's working on her Urban Spoon reviews. " Is that what she told you???? I shall not reveal the actual locale and activity in which she was found by the doxies. Nothing illegal or immoral, but still interesting nonetheless.


----------



## ciaochiao

*oops!*



Dr.G. said:


> "OH, DR. G!! Kim has been found. She's working on her Urban Spoon reviews. " Is that what she told you???? I shall not reveal the actual locale and activity in which she was found by the doxies. Nothing illegal or immoral, but still interesting nonetheless.


I shall have to ask the doxies. They won't tell me either. OK, I'll get Chuck and Wagon plus my shih tzus to ask: WHAT WAS KIM DOING?? You've been found out Kim!!
Vicki


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> Elaine,
> I'm also interested in your recipe for West African stew...sounds like just the unusual concoction I'd like to try. If you would be so kind one day, I would appreciate your recipe please!


My mother has spent quite a bit of time in Africa. Her first trip there was part of a UN mission to register voters in the very first Namibian election when Namibia was split off from South Africa. She's also been to Tanzania, Ethiopia, Kenya, and she says all the food and music is different depending upon where you go. Essentially: the food is what is available. 

So ... here's our 'West African Stew'. We use a pan that can go from 'cooktop' to oven - because you brown the meat on the cooktop, then fire it all into the oven for a couple of hours to finish it off.

Cube 2 lbs of stewing beef (I used a chuck roast).

Brown the meat in a couple of tablespoons of butter or oil. Remove the meat from the pan, leaving the grease in the pan, and then cook 1 cup of diced onions in the pan until nicely soft and brown. Sprinkle two tablespoons of flour on the onions. (This will make the start of a roux). 

Remove the pan from the heat.

Add 1/4 cup of peanut butter. Don't use Skippy or Kraft stuff that has sugar in it. Buy the stuff that is peanuts only. It's okay if it has salt in it. 

Then add 2-3 tablespoons of your favourite curry powder mixture. (Last night we just used regular curry powder, but you could also use a madras curry for a different flavour.)

Then add in 1 cup of water and 1 cup of coconut milk. If you don't have coconut milk, you can use 2 cups of beef stock instead, but it changes the flavour.

Return to medium heat, and stir and cook until thickened. Return the meat to the mixture.

Taste the mixture and add salt as necessary. (Depends on your peanut butter).

Put a lid on and then fire the whole thing in a preheated oven - around 325°. (You'll want the stew simmering gently - take a peak after a while and adjust the temperature to suit. Mine started at 325° but then I reduced it to around 300° after an hour or so.)

Cook for two hours. The original recipe calls for 1/2 pound of whole trimmed okra to be added 20 minutes before serving, but we found the okra had a not so nice texture, so ... use or delete as suits your taste.

Serve on rice with coarsely crushed peanuts as garnish, with naan bread on the side. We served it on saffron rice, but the flavour sort of overwhelmed the saffron, so probably plain steamed rice would be fine. The other available garnishes were pineapple, banana & tomatoes, but the common consensus at the dinner table was that peanuts were best - added a nice crunch and complimented the flavour the best.

We served this with a side dish of pan fried root vegetables (potatoes, sweet potatoes, carrots, large chunks of onion) which we finished up by sautéing in a somewhat sweet curry sauce. 

My mother's comment at the end of the meal was that it wasn't really authentic: the meat was too tender.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I shall have to ask the doxies. They won't tell me either. OK, I'll get Chuck and Wagon plus my shih tzus to ask: WHAT WAS KIM DOING??" Vicki, the doxies, as am I, are sworn to secrecy ............ thus, our motto here at the Doxie Rescue/Emergency/Attack Squad -- "Death before Dishonor".


----------



## Dr.G.

While I was out iceberg watching the other day I remembered this time of year -- On the night of 14 April 1912, during her maiden voyage, Titanic hit an iceberg and sank two hours and forty minutes later, early on 15 April 1912.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yumm!*



MLeh said:


> My mother has spent quite a bit of time in Africa. Her first trip there was part of a UN mission to register voters in the very first Namibian election when Namibia was split off from South Africa. She's also been to Tanzania, Ethiopia, Kenya, and she says all the food and music is different depending upon where you go. Essentially: the food is what is available.
> 
> So ... here's our 'West African Stew'.


That sounds really delicious, interesting, and unique Elaine. You should take a pic and post it in the Foodie group. I suppose you can grind your own peanut butter from bulk store?
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*forgotten*



Dr.G. said:


> While I was out iceberg watching the other day I remembered this time of year -- On the night of 14 April 1912, during her maiden voyage, Titanic hit an iceberg and sank two hours and forty minutes later, early on 15 April 1912.


Thanks for the history reminder Dr. G. That was indeed, a very sad event. It's odd how we tend to forget disasters. And although I didn't care much for the movie, it did give a more personal look into those who lost their lives on that voyage.:-(
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

I went out by the shore to touch the waters of the Atlantic. I can't imagine being in those waters for hours on end when my hand got cold just touching the water for 15 seconds.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Woodstock child: missing*

Hi Everyone:
I just took a break from this Shangri-La to comment on the lack of police attention to the recent disappearance of the little 8-yr old girl, Tori (Victoria) Stafford. If there are any other thoughts on this, please go to the Toronto Star website and offer your suggestions. This is extremely disturbing. I am disgusted with the lack of police action. Moreover, my eldest was a friend of Shauna Jones - Holly Jones' sister. That event destroyed an entire community. I'll be back after reading how I might help out here.
TheStar.com | Ontario | Search grows wider for Woodstock girl
Thanks guys.
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Elaine - Thank you so much for the West African Stew recipe - it is printing out right now as I type this. It looks fabulous! I chuckled at your Mom's comment that it wasn't authentic because the meat wasn't tough enough....hahahah! My husband spent some time in Nigeria on business...their food is similarly the target of low expectations. 


Yes...what happens with the Doxies, stays with the Doxies! (and the Shih Tsu Search Force too)!! I understand the honor code in these canine patrols extends far back in history and spans international boundaries...Think of the great St. Bernard Rescue dogs, with a flask of whiskey at their necks....they never rescue and tell either!


Hey! I just noticed! Woot!

I have become "Honorable" WHOOT! WHOOT! WHOOT!


----------



## SINC

Happy 1,000th birthday Kim! 

BUT, you do have a bit to go to catch Marc.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Whoot whoot whoot!!*

Congratulations, your Honorable Kim-ship! I don't think ANYONE can catch Dr. G...except maybe Don's pincushion pie!!:lmao::lmao: So THAT'S what you meant by 'kiddin'. Pretty good Don.:clap::clap: You're good at those one-liners- reminds me of Henny Youngman(I think that's his name).

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Kim. 

"Happy 1,000th birthday Kim! BUT, you do have a bit to go to catch Marc." Not really. All it takes is a bit of time.


----------



## KC4

Hey thanks for the congrats gang!

I may occasionally have designs on overtaking contributors to Urban Spoon but just happy to hang with my gang here at ehMac!

I looked at my stats just now - I have a current average daily post of ~15...Marc has ~14....so, mathematically speaking, if this trend continues, I will eventually catch up and pass....but that would be years and years away......

Thanks for the reminder of the Titanic catastrophe...I liked the movie, but we also bought a documentary on the event which was very well done. Very real way to connect with that event by putting your hand into the Atlantic on the anniversary of that tragedy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, the trick is to keep talking about Life, the weather, doxies, philosopy, etc ........... and the posts will grow and grow and grow.


----------



## Dr.G.

We took our dogs up to the golf course once again. They had a grand old time running all around as we strolled hand in hand. Still +9C and we could see icebergs off in the distance as the course is high enough to overlook the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## ciaochiao

*What a vision...*



Dr.G. said:


> We took our dogs up to the golf course once again. They had a grand old time running all around as we strolled hand in hand. Still +9C and we could see icebergs off in the distance as the course is high enough to overlook the Atlantic Ocean.


Dr. G:
I think there's no vision more beautiful than that of you strolling hand in hand with your wonderful wife, while your adorable doxies frolic 'round your feet. That truly symbolizes the beauty of love.:clap:
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think there's no vision more beautiful than that of you strolling hand in hand with your wonderful wife, while your adorable doxies frolic 'round your feet. That truly symbolizes the beauty of love." Vicki, I will agree with the first part, but the doxies do not "frolic 'round your feet". They dash back and forth, tongues hanging out as they run about, and they move as a pack. We came upon a huge German Shepherd dog, a massive dog, and our four doxies were barking at him, from a distance, and the GS stood behind his master. His master laughed it off saying that he had never seen his dog act that way around smaller dogs. Usually, he just barked at them and they ran away. I think that four doxies running in circles around you would bring about this sort of fear. Sort of like Custer at Little Big Horn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yuk, the forecast is now for about an inch of snow overnight.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sort of like Custer at Little Big Horn.


Do you know what Custer's last words were at the Battle of the Little Bighorn?

"I don't understand these Indians. They were friendly enough at the dance last night."


----------



## ciaochiao

*What a sight!*

Dr. G:
Your doxies are just so adorable, it's hard to think of them as anything else except, well, adorable! I love your description of the doxie encounter with the GS. Hedgie is like your doxies whereas Sushi immediately goes into 'puppy position'. Hmmm, sushi needs to hand out with your doxies!

I'll try to send the gods of warmth to quickly dissolve the impending snow. Maybe it will miss you!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, it is the pack mentality that takes over when they are in a group.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. However, when the doxies swarm, there are no survivors. They die with their paws on, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada

Vicki, send some sunshine as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Last Stand in "They Died with their Boots on"


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, Custer got what was coming to him. Sadly, he took his men with him on that fateful day.

YouTube - 7th Calvary Drum & Bugle Corp


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> For the record, Custer got what was coming to him. Sadly, he took his men with him on that fateful day.
> 
> YouTube - 7th Calvary Drum & Bugle Corp


Marc, I saw this group perform when we were at Custer State Park in the Black Hills in the summer of 2001.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. I like military music.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Errol Flynn*

I just listened to and watched the two YouTube videos. Wow, I'd almost forgotten about Flynn. As for military music, it's got a certain 'rev' to it doesn't it? I realize that's what it was supposed to do, literally pump the men up to charge into some very frightening situations/battles. I wonder if our own troops have that type of cohesion via iPods? Not that they should have the iPods in their ears but that there is a certain-for lack of a better description, doxie adrenaline created by powerful music. 

As for the pack mentality, doesn't two constitute a mini-pack? Hedgie and Sushi have always traveled together but she's still a 'fraidy cat'. 

I shall conjure up the gods of sun - Ra and whomever else-Helios i suppose. Together they shall send sunshine! Or i can just send Pegasus and he can lift you, your wife, and the doxies over to, ummm, Hawaii?? I'm reading Kim's reviews of restaurants in Hawaii and Houston. There's one that sounds really cool: Masala Wok. Unique name. Speaking of food, I think my rib roast isn't defrosting in time. I think I need to remove it from the fridge. My fridge is über cold, I have no idea why it's doing that but it's a bit bi-polar in behavior....:lmao:
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

A pack is usually four or more doxies, with one Alpha male or female.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I note that recipe does not state what kind of whiskey is used. If I were making it, I would use good old rye whiskey. Scotch would be awful and the others I find, have unusual flavours when cooked (ie: Jack Daniels, bourbon, etc.)





ciaochiao said:


> My thoughts were similar to yours - rye whisky, especially with the cola. But Warren said it's from Emeril and he uses his 'Essence' - creole seasoning. I ASSUMED it might be bourbon-maybe Jack. How come you think scotch would taste awful?


To me whisky is Canadian Club, Crown Royal etc. Bourbon is Jack Daniels, Jim Bean, and Scotch is well, Scotch.

Emeril also has a dynamite recipe for beer boiled Bratwhurst.


----------



## MaxPower

Man, I haven't used the multiple quote function before and it took me a while to figure it out. Whew!


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Man, I haven't used the multiple quote function before and it took me a while to figure it out. Whew!


Actually it doesn't work well at all.

In the "What Am I" thread, if I use it to quote say three people to say yes or no to a guess, then have to do three more people, it picks up the first three and then adds the second three. That leaves you to have to edit and delete the first three.

It is most bloody annoying and the only way to get it out of Safari's memory is to do a complete restart of the computer. Quitting and restarting Safari does not work.

Good idea, but terrible execution. At least for me.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ask SINC*

Hi Warren:
Don 'taught' me how to use the multiple quote thing and I am liking it far more than my cut and paste method. You have to use the " for the 1st quotes then use the 'QUOTE' button in the last post you want to quote. I'm so hopeless at explaining things technical. Let me see if my instructions work. I'm going to send this then use yours and mine in a multiple quote...
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*did it work?*



MaxPower said:


> To me whisky is Canadian Club, Crown Royal etc. Bourbon is Jack Daniels, Jim Bean, and Scotch is well, Scotch.
> 
> Emeril also has a dynamite recipe for beer boiled Bratwhurst.


Yum. have you ever made 'beer' chicken? I haven't but was wondering.



SINC said:


> Actually it doesn't work well at all.
> 
> In the "What Am I" thread, if I use it to quote say three people to say yes or no to a guess, then have to do three more people, it picks up the first three and then adds the second three. That leaves you to have to edit and delete the first three.
> 
> It is most bloody annoying and the only way to get it out of Safari's memory is to do a complete restart of the computer. Quitting and restarting Safari does not work.
> 
> Good idea, but terrible execution. At least for me.


But you taught me how to use it!!



ciaochiao said:


> Hi Warren:
> Don 'taught' me how to use the multiple quote thing and I am liking it far more than my cut and paste method. You have to use the " for the 1st quotes then use the 'QUOTE' button in the last post you want to quote. I'm so hopeless at explaining things technical. Let me see if my instructions work. I'm going to send this then use yours and mine in a multiple quote...
> Vicki


Did it work?:yikes:
Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Actually it doesn't work well at all.
> 
> In the "What Am I" thread, if I use it to quote say three people to say yes or no to a guess, then have to do three more people, it picks up the first three and then adds the second three. That leaves you to have to edit and delete the first three.
> 
> It is most bloody annoying and the only way to get it out of Safari's memory is to do a complete restart of the computer. Quitting and restarting Safari does not work.
> 
> Good idea, but terrible execution. At least for me.


Actually there is another way - but I agree, it could be handled better.

Here's how I do it. If I've done multiple quotes in the WAI thread, I then switch to a different thread and hit the reply button. Then just below the place where you type your reply, there will be a line of red type - don't remember what all it says, but one of the things is "delete those other quoted items" or something like that. 

Click there and it kills the other quoted items. You don't need to actually post a reply in the random thread for this to work.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Maybe I don't get it?*

Hmm, if Margaret says it's annoying, then it is because margaret is really great with the tech side of things so...maybe I don't get what you guys are saying? If I'm not understanding, then please edify
Vicki


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Actually there is another way - but I agree, it could be handled better.
> 
> Here's how I do it. If I've done multiple quotes in the WAI thread, I then switch to a different thread and hit the reply button. Then just below the place where you type your reply, there will be a line of red type - don't remember what all it says, but one of the things is "delete those other quoted items" or something like that.
> 
> Click there and it kills the other quoted items. You don't need to actually post a reply in the random thread for this to work.


Who knew?

Thanks Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. We are having light night caps over at The Hair of the Doxie Den. Bailey's and other such drinks are free this evening, so relax and enjoy.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Actually there is another way - but I agree, it could be handled better.
> 
> Here's how I do it. If I've done multiple quotes in the WAI thread, I then switch to a different thread and hit the reply button. Then just below the place where you type your reply, there will be a line of red type - don't remember what all it says, but one of the things is "delete those other quoted items" or something like that.
> 
> Click there and it kills the other quoted items. You don't need to actually post a reply in the random thread for this to work.


Thank you Margaret! :clap:That was really annoying me too and I didn't know how to get rid of all those repeating quotes!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Baileys?*

ooh! That sounds really good right now Dr. G. Could I get a double of Jameson's then the Bailey's? What do the puppies get? 

PS, has anyone seen Diane?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Could I get a double of Jameson's then the Bailey's? What do the puppies get?" Coming right up, Vicki. The pups get organic wheat/corn-free dog treats.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I'll stick with*

Thanks Dr. G! I think I'll stick with the Jamesons. But if you don't mind, please toss a few of those organic treats this way My pups have been pretty good today. Please and thank you!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Vicki.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

No word on Diane, yet. So, a peaceful good night to her as well, wherever she might be. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G. May the winds blow sunshine and warmth to you. Nite to Mrs. G and the 'G-Doxies'
Vicki


----------



## MaxPower

Gooood Morning Shangri-La!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

And a Happy Easter to you all.

It's 7:30 and the kids are high on chocolate already. :lmao::lmao:XX)


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren. I recall those chocolate laced mornings well, but they were many long moons ago for us. I think I will grab a hot chocolate for myself this morning.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hahaha!!*



MaxPower said:


> And a Happy Easter to you all.
> 
> It's 7:30 and the kids are high on chocolate already. :lmao::lmao:XX)


HAPPY EASTER TO ALL-HAPPY PASSOVER TO ALL!!
Aw c'mon Warren, you're high on chocolate too!!:lmao: It's SO much fun to play Easter Bunny isn't it? What kinds do you get your kids? The large bunny statues and tons of little choco-eggs? Mmmmm...



SINC said:


> Morning Warren. I recall those chocolate laced mornings well, but they were many long moons ago for us. I think I will grab a hot chocolate for myself this morning.


Morning to you as well Don. It hasn't been too long ago for me-we just stopped Easter Bunny and Santa a year ago. My eldest, 22, believed in Santa until he was about 12. BELIEVE ME, it took A LOT to hide things from him. The turning point was when he was about 10. He said he didn't believe in Santa and it was me reading all his letters. So I told him to go ahead, write a letter, seal it, and take it to the post office himself. Dubiously, he did it. He walked across the street and dropped it in the post office mail slot. I knew the girls at the postal outlet very well. They immediately called me and later that evening, I went to the outlet and picked it up. When Alexei received a RESPONSE plus a couple of things on his wish list, his 'faith' was restored for the next two years. When he truly 'found out', he then helped me play Santa to his sibs, 2 and 3. The youngest finally admitted that he knew there wasn't a Santa, last year. I sort of miss staying up all night to wrap things just to have them all wake up 30 min after I go to bed!! Easter was not quite as bad, but close!! Try hiding 3 sets of basket goodies from three nosy kids!!

Have a wonderful start to your day Warren, Don, and all else who venture here for the Easter Egg Hunt!!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Welcome home. Sounds like your chocolate-fix has been undertaken early this morning. Kudos on the kids finding their eggs. I remember doing that with my son, Stephen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Hot chocolate sounds good this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. A happy Easter/Passover to you as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold +3C with rain this morning. No going out to the golf course with the doxies today. Hard enough to get them outside either in the front or back garden.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning and Happy Easter to The Shang Gang! 

Happy egg and chocolate hunting for those who still partake. We finally cancelled the hunt this year for our teen, who is a bit disappointed, but will survive because a shopping trip for a guitar is coming up. 

We are taking my Mother in Law to church this a.m. and then later we are going to my brother and sister-in law's for a BBQ lamb leg dinner. Should be good because she is a good cook. 

Have a great day all!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning and Happy Holiday to everyone.

I'll be going to my niece's later for a nice dinner prepared by her very willing boyfriend. He cooks and she follows him cleaning and between the two of them dinner is ready and the kitchen clean at the same time. I love watching them work - it's like a ballet!

Here's a bit of music for you all to enjoy this morning.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thanks Winwin!*



winwintoo said:


> Good morning and Happy Holiday to everyone.
> 
> I'll be going to my niece's later for a nice dinner prepared by her very willing boyfriend. He cooks and she follows him cleaning and between the two of them dinner is ready and the kitchen clean at the same time. I love watching them work - it's like a ballet!
> 
> Here's a bit of music for you all to enjoy this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Wow Margaret, I haven't watched or listened to those two for ages! They are great, aren't they? The sounds of those two 12' grands, and ESPECIALLY since they're Baldwins (which is what my own teeny 7' concert grand is), are so rich in sound. I also miss Victor Borge a LOT. I've seen him 3 times and of course, 100s more on video. 

Have a wonderful dinner at your niece's. Nice to know there are couples who work together out there! Happy Sunday to you!
Vicki


----------



## medic03

Margaret, will you call me a geek if I told you that I have that CD?


----------



## winwintoo

medic03 said:


> Margaret, will you call me a geek if I told you that I have that CD?


Not at all, I had it on LP and then on tape but I don't have it on CD - wish I did though.

I would play that so often, I wore out the tape 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

If you folks have not already done so, check out mybirdie.ca's main item this morning to get your day going with a smile.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Omg!!*



SINC said:


> If you folks have not already done so, check out mybirdie.ca's main item this morning to get your day going with a smile.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:!!! In fact, I'm 'ROFLMAO'!! I think that Harry's attempt to contain his guffaws are even better than the Queen's puckered look! Together, they're priceless. Even stoned faced Charles and Ann are barely containing their laughter. It's funny, no matter what 'position' one is in life, dad's farts are ALWAYS a source of laughter. THANKS DON!! I'm going to put this on my Facebook page, since I never go there and everyone is always 'poking' me - whatever that means!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

SINC said:


> If you folks have not already done so, check out mybirdie.ca's main item this morning to get your day going with a smile.


DON!! Stop it!! My sides are hurting from laughing already! That Australian phone book entry is just off the wall. My 11 yr old is laughing his butt off!:lmao::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

We aims to please Vicki!


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone and happy easter! Beautiful sunny day but a little chilly. Heading out soon to my grandmother's for easter lunch/dinner. 3pm in the afternoon I would not know what to classify it as.


----------



## SINC

I was looking through my ancestry files and pictures this morning and came across this picture of my great-grandfather and his wife and children. My grandfather is the tall man in the back row with the watch fob and chain, taken in 1914, the day of his departure for Canada from Caithness in NE Scotland:










It gave me cause to refer back to some of my favourite poetry and this piece in particular my Grandad taught me to love. I hope some of you enjoy it a much as I do.

THERE'S a wee, wee glen in the Hielan's,
Where I fain, fain would be;
There's an auld kirk there on the hillside
I weary sair to see.
In a low lythe nook in the graveyard
Drearily stands alane,
Marking the last lair of a' I lo'ed,
A wee moss-covered stane.

There's an auld hoose sits in a hollow
Half happit by a tree;
At the door the untended lilac
Still blossoms for the bee;
But the auld roof is sairly seggit,
There's nane now left to care;
And the thatch ance sae neatly stobbit
Has lang been scant and bare.

Aft as I lie 'neath a foreign sky
In dreams I see them a'-- 
The auld deer kirk, the dear auld hame,
The glen sae far awa'.
Dreems flee at dawn, and the tropic sun
Nae ray o' hop can gie;
I wander on o'er the deser lone,
There's nae mair hame for me.

- Charles Murray 1864 - 1941

[auld kirk=old church]
[lythe=sheltered]
[auld hoose=old house]
[happit=covered]
[sairly seggit=sorely saging]
[stobbit=staked down]
[deser lone=desert alone]


----------



## ciaochiao

*Interesting*

Hi Don;

Pensive piece of poetry. I like the auld manner of speaking. Much more musical than today's odd utterances. As for that pic, it is quite ethereal isn't it? The opaque nature of its subjects is very, very visually interesting, don't you think? It almost looks as if your ancestors knew that one day, they'd no longer be yet nonetheless, their being lives on and they'd always be present?
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Interesting picture and poetry Don...I'm heading to mybirdie soon to see what's so funny...

Just came back from church with the Mother-In-Law....
Here's a mini-gaffaw...while looking through the daily program...I came upon the word "Doxology"
and immediately thought of Marc's long dogs! Hahahah! I have become Indoxicated by them! :lmao:


----------



## winwintoo

Nice picture and poem Don!

I'm reading and listening to a series of books set in Scotland around 1745 - the '45 uprising of Bonnie Prince Charlie. Very interesting. The narrator of the books does a credible (to my untrained ears) Scottish accent so the words of the poem ring true to me.

We recently found again an old picture that we could never figure out who those people were and why was the picture being kept. I now think it's my paternal grandmother, my father at age 6 and my paternal great-grandfather (and some other folks) as they stand on the train station platform prior to departure for Canada in 1912. My grandfather had come here earlier.

I always wonder why they would come here, but I'm glad they did.


----------



## Ena

Greetings from Victoria from your none-too-faithful correspondent. On other words, I'm delurking 

Enjoying a weekend off work and even more enjoyable now that income tax is is filed.

Here's another birdie site I've been watching: CBC British Columbia | Features | Eagle Cam from Victoria/ Sidney 
It's a direct link to a live eagle cam where two eggs have now hatched. Sinc's site is the other birdie bookmark.


----------



## winwintoo

Hi Ann, good to hear from you!

Sorry about the upside down picture. All I can say is that my HP scanner does what it's told and having followed the original instructions is loathe to change them 

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Here it is right side up Margaret:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all, from foggy St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Ann. So good to see you again. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, very appropriate music for today, as we are still in the Passover season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, "doxology" (from the Greek doxa, glory + logos, word or speaking) is a short hymn of praises to God. The tradition derives from a practice in the Jewish synagogue, and is usually sung by a cantor. In Judaism, a cantor is the person who leads the congregation in prayer. Cantors play an important role in Jewish religious life because music is an important part of Jewish prayer services.

Moses was reported to have had dachshunds, and thus the tradition of "glory dogs" came to be in the ancient world. Recently, in the past few hundred years, dachshund, German for "badger dog", is the common understanding of the term "doxie".


----------



## SINC

I get weekly reports updating mybirdie.ca activity every Sunday. Here is a look at the past three weeks from a visitor's point of view. (Note the amount of visitors per dot and the dot size counts below the map):


----------



## ciaochiao

*Bad with geography*



SINC said:


> I get weekly reports updating mybirdie.ca activity every Sunday. Here is a look at the past three weeks from a visitor's point of view. (Note the amount of visitors per dot and the dot size counts below the map):


Hi Don;

You have a great number of readers, period. Don't yell at me but I'm not very good with geography either...ok Elaine, "I'm trying to get better with geography." And yes, I know where I live, but can you just tell me what your readership is here in and around the GTA? If Toronto is represented where I think it is, you also have a pretty big following here. Am I correct?
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*oh yeah*

And Don, I forgot to ask, how did you get such a large readership from the US? 
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Vicki, the Toronto/Montreal corridor is a good part of my readership, but I cannot give you specific numbers as they do not break them down in that much detail. A lot of it is due to ehMac and a lot due to old friends following me from years in the newspaper game.

As for the US numbers, there are two reasons really. First my participation in many US based forums concerning RV ownership and travels. Second, many visitors are Canadians who winter in the US and follow the site for news from home.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow*



SINC said:


> Vicki, the Toronto/Montreal corridor is a good part of my readership, but I cannot give you specific numbers as they do not break them down in that much detail. A lot of it is due to ehMac and a lot due to old friends following me from years in the newspaper game.
> 
> As for the US numbers, there are two reasons really. First my participation in many US based forums concerning RV ownership and travels. Second, many visitors are Canadians who winter in the US and follow the site for news from home.


Whew, now I don't feel quite as badly for not 'recognizing' where Toronto/Montreal are. I live in one and was born in the other. I can see Regina though!

I assumed as much regarding your US readership, more about the friends who are wintering in the US. My kids want to do the RV thing. I  about the size. I remember saying my last prayers during a trip down the Oregon coast in our 60's style VW camper. The winding roads and stupid oncoming driver plus the single lane without a hard shoulder - actually, ANY shoulder. I'm also a bit of a wuss when it comes to cooking and toileting - or whatever one calls that. But oddly, my children really are pushing to do it, that plus camping. I saw a news report regarding how today's youth are the polar opposites of their boomer parents. I would have to agree. I have no idea how I raised such 'nerdy geeks' (believe me, I thank God every day). My eldest has gotten through to 22 without touching any of the stuff I did. The other two never require prodding to the homework or music practice. Even my dogs are better behaved than was I.:lmao:

I'm off to do dishes and cook supper while the other three are doing the laundry. I assume that most are eating Easter dinner with family and/or friends. And oh yeah, thanks for turning Margaret's pic the right way up, it sure beat the heck out of me turning the laptop upside down!!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, don't forget us here in NL. We might not be numerous, but we are loyal.


----------



## MaxPower

ciaochiao said:


> HAPPY EASTER TO ALL-HAPPY PASSOVER TO ALL!!
> Aw c'mon Warren, you're high on chocolate too!!:lmao: It's SO much fun to play Easter Bunny isn't it? What kinds do you get your kids? The large bunny statues and tons of little choco-eggs? Mmmmm...


No. I wasn't high on chocolate, being diabetic and all. But I did sneak in a couple of small eggs throughout the day though.


----------



## MaxPower

I found a couple of recipes for Paska, a traditional Ukrainian Easter bread my family makes at Easter. A bit late, but I plan to make some next weekend.

I haven't tried any of these recipes, but they seem to be pretty close to some that my Aunt gave me a couple of years back.

Traditional Easter Paska recipe

ukrainian easter paska recipe | easter bread recipes | easter recipes from razzle dazzle recipes

Easter Paska Recipe @ CDKitchen.com :: it's what's cooking online!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Eggstra*



MaxPower said:


> No. I wasn't high on chocolate, being diabetic and all. But I did sneak in a couple of small eggs throughout the day though.


Hi Warren:
I didn't know you were diabetic. I'm sorry. Did you recently develop this or was it present very early? I was just told (3 mos ago) that I have developed diabetes. My doctor wants me back for more tests but I'm not going right now. I don't want to know right now. I didn't realize that you were allowed to sneak any 'eggstra' treats like that. I'm glad that you get to enjoy some of the 'sweeter' things in life
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Diane. Rejoin us soon, please. The folks here in The Shang need dreambirds as much as we need doxies ...................... maybe more. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Where did our curtain go that Don brought down each night? Seems to be missing.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs.G, and all the 'G-doxies'. As for the curtain, are you speaking metaphorically or??

And yes Dreambird, I'd like to join Dr. G in his good-nite to you! See you soon ok?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"... are you speaking metaphorically???" Yes, since it would be a virtual curtain at best.


----------



## MaxPower

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Warren:
> I didn't know you were diabetic. I'm sorry. Did you recently develop this or was it present very early? I was just told (3 mos ago) that I have developed diabetes. My doctor wants me back for more tests but I'm not going right now. I don't want to know right now. I didn't realize that you were allowed to sneak any 'eggstra' treats like that. I'm glad that you get to enjoy some of the 'sweeter' things in life
> Vicki


I've been diabetic for about 16 Years now. I'm Type 1 (Insulin dependent). It's not too bad. A couple of needles a day. My job keeps me on my feet and moving all day long so my metabolism is quite high. So I am able to enjoy the sweeter things in life.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Eggselent*



MaxPower said:


> I've been diabetic for about 16 Years now. I'm Type 1 (Insulin dependent). It's not too bad. A couple of needles a day. My job keeps me on my feet and moving all day long so my metabolism is quite high. So I am able to enjoy the sweeter things in life.


Hi Warren;
You seem to be very realistic and accepting of this. I admire that. I really would hate to take insulin even once a week. It takes discipline and I'm not sure I have that. You're also keeping yourself moving so that's a very good thing. After I deal with my hypertension and osteopathic issues, I will tackle my high blood sugar. You're not very old at all. But I think one of the things that keeps you there are your little ones:clap:
Take care,
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A chocolate-free breakfast of fruits and cereals now await any of you who are up this early. As always, fresh tea and coffee are ready when you are throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +9.5C here in St.John's this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I'll grab a coffee for now as I just got mybirdie.ca finished and used your story today about the donkey in the well.

Have a good Easter Monday all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Perfect timing. I just got a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## bhil

Good morning everyone! Lots of people still off from the holiday at work, so it's the perfect time to get lots done without being interrupted. I think I'll go wander around and visit.


----------



## ciaochiao

*yawn, stretch, and thank you!*

Good Morning to All!!

I'm guessing that everyone is still sleeping off their Easter treats of sweets, savories, and family. I'm going to try and head that way again as I'm still groggy so..., I won't take the breakfast solids yet but I can have a nice cup of herbal tea from Chez Marc. Thanks Dr. G!! I don't usually drink tea but today, I'd really love a cup.

I saw what hit Moncton yesterday. Wow, that was nasty. How about you guys in St. John? Did you get any of that lousy snow? I love the fog on the Oregon coast because it burns off by noon then revealing the gorgeous expansive and endless pacific ocean sighhhh.

See you all later.

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Remember, "nose to the grindstone". Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. I had a very enjoyable Easter meal with family yesterday and got to bring home a doggy bag so I can have more today. 

It rained here yesterday - a nice soaking rain that did a lot to clean up the winter grunge so things look cleaner this morning.

I came across this video this morning and thought it kind of underlines what Elaine was saying about thinking positively. Enjoy.

Embedding is disabled for this YouTube, but here's the link to it.

The video is from the tv show "Britain's Got Talent" and features a most unlikely singer who wows the audience and judges with her beautiful voice.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Vicki. "How about you guys in St. John?" Not sure if you were asking me, since I live in St. John's, or someone who lives in Saint John, NB. Nice and sunny right now, with +8C temps, but it going to get worse for the rest of the week, with a bit of snow overnight and then this coming weekend. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Just in time for some fresh tea. Enjoy.


----------



## ciaochiao

*oops!*



winwintoo said:


> Good morning. I had a very enjoyable Easter meal with family yesterday and got to bring home a doggy bag so I can have more today.
> 
> It rained here yesterday - a nice soaking rain that did a lot to clean up the winter grunge so things look cleaner this morning.
> 
> I came across this video this morning and thought it kind of underlines what Elaine was saying about thinking positively. Enjoy.
> 
> Embedding is disabled for this YouTube, but here's the link to it.
> 
> The video is from the tv show "Britain's Got Talent" and features a most unlikely singer who wows the audience and judges with her beautiful voice.
> 
> Margaret


Hi Margaret:
You lucky duck, a doggy bag? Anyway, you deserve the break. 
Since you seem to like YouTube, did you look at Don's edition of mybirdie.ca yesterday? There's a youtube vid on it that is priceless. it's the best 'entertaining' YouTube video I've seen thus far. I haven't looked at yours yet but shall!



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Vicki. "How about you guys in St. John?" Not sure if you were asking me, since I live in St. John's, or someone who lives in Saint John, NB. Nice and sunny right now, with +8C temps, but it going to get worse for the rest of the week, with a bit of snow overnight and then this coming weekend. Such is Life.


Oops, sorry Dr. G. I know you're in NL but did the typical dummy error and named the NB location. OK, I'm glad you haven't got the same storm as Moncton in St. John's. I hope that the snow misses you and just 'flurries' out of there!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Where did our curtain go that Don brought down each night? Seems to be missing.


As I mentioned when this was brought up before Marc, I feared it was turning into another boring, repetitive daily post to read and I dropped the idea.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Go Ahead...*

Hi Don:
Well, I'm still rather new to the Shang and having married and escaped twice, not much bores me....so go ahead, 'bore me, bore me'!! If Dr. G thinks it's missing here, then there must be some goodness to your 'curtain', whatever it was. Please don't make me search, I'm, as you know, not that good with searches.

I'm answering all my emails then heading over to see today's edition of myBirdie.ca I don't know...if you have as much humor in todays, then I may just have to 'charge you' with murder by laughter!:lmao:
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thank you so much for the video Margaret - that was a perfect start to my week! I played it three times!:clap:

Thank you for the chocolate free start to the morning too Marc...much appreciated.

Looks like another beautiful day in the neighborhood today - I may get out and clean up my yard a bit if I have time. 

Gonna have a quick peek at mybirdie before I get in the road today - I howled at the bunny slipper cartoon! 

I don't know what the curtain is either...maybe just draw it one more time SINC so the newbies can see. 

I have a fruit and fruit dip doggie bag from yesterday - basically brought the leftovers from one of my own dishes home.  ( as well as sent three others portions out with other guests - I always prepare too much) 

I was offered lamb roast leftovers, but I don't know about the rest of you, but I've never found lamb to be a tasty leftover - It does not reheat well at all for me.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Pic me, pic me!!*



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> Gonna have a quick peek at mybirdie before I get in the road today - I howled at the bunny slipper cartoon!
> 
> I don't know what the curtain is either...maybe just draw it one more time SINC so the newbies can see.
> 
> I have a fruit and fruit dip doggie bag from yesterday - basically brought the leftovers from one of my own dishes home.  ( as well as sent three others portions out with other guests - I always prepare too much)
> 
> I was offered lamb roast leftovers, but I don't know about the rest of you, but I've never found lamb to be a tasty leftover - It does not reheat well at all for me.


Morning Kim:
Did you have a look at don's sheep herding video? I couldn't stop laughing. Between that, the 1st set of pics, and the phone book thing...my sides were hurting. I'm going to go see what murderous humor he has in store today. The thing is, my kids, 11-22 also like his humor so he hits a viewer range from AT LEAST 11-45 - more, if you think about who SINCs close friends are.

As for the leftovers, I shall take the fruit for my daughter (I really don't like fruit-just vegetables), and I will take the lamby leftovers. Having survived my university years on 'cold' almost frozen Chef boy-R dee canned spaghetti plus Safeway 'beans and pork', believe me, I'll eat almost anything cold. I still do. My kids think it's gross but I guess conditioning never wears off! So if you don't mind, please toss me a cold chop! Thanks!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. I thought that everyone could do with a bit less chocolate today.


----------



## SINC

I've never been able to eat lamb. There is something about it I find repulsive, just by smelling it.


----------



## Dr.G.

I like lamb, but don't like to eat it knowing where it comes from. Strange, but I have no problem eating eggs for some reason.

Actually, that's an old joke I heard on Ed Sullivan years ago.


----------



## Cameo

Good day all! Just a quick pop in and out. I am caught up in reading, but no time left to post!!!!

Have a great day


----------



## ciaochiao

*Whizzzzzz*



Cameo said:


> Good day all! Just a quick pop in and out. I am caught up in reading, but no time left to post!!!!
> 
> Have a great day


Hi Jeanne!
Bye Jeanne!
See you later Jeanne and have a great day!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Do come back soon .............. hopefully with some good news. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

This has been a good day!!

Last spring when I re-arranged my living room, I discovered an orphan "wall wart" that I could find no use for. All the usual things that I plug in were accounted for, and this left-over was driving me crazy. It didn't fit anything that I could find. 

Well, I just dug out my low-speed craft drill and the slot in the case that should contain the power supply was empty.

And, wonder of wonders, I had not hidden the wall-wart in a "safe" place. Now drill and power cord are re-united and I'm a happy camper.

I dream of a day when power supply warts will be universally interchangeable. I can still remember when to use a stepped-down power supply you had to wind bare wires around posts. I guess we've advanced a bit. :clap::clap:

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Margaret. I am not sure what a "wall wart" is, but might is be something like a power brick or plug-in adapter? I have heard/used those.

You are just in time for our High Tea serving, which began at 4PM my time.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Margaret. I am not sure what a "wall wart" is, but might is be something like a power brick or plug-in adapter? I have heard/used those.
> 
> You are just in time for our High Tea serving, which began at 4PM my time.


Power brick or plug-in adapter doesn't quite explain the love/hate relationship I have with these dozens of things. Over the years, I've accumulated a largish box of these things that I've know idea what their original use was, but I'm afraid to throw them away. In this case, I'm glad I didn't throw it away.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Power brick or plug-in adapter doesn't quite explain the love/hate relationship I have with these dozens of things. Over the years, I've accumulated a largish box of these things that I've know idea what their original use was, but I'm afraid to throw them away. In this case, I'm glad I didn't throw it away.


Sigh - I too have an impressive (depressive?) collection of these things Margaret so aptly refers to as wall warts...and I too hesitate to chuck them incase I rediscover what they are meant to serve. I always tell myself that I am going to label each and every new WW I acquire when I acquire it so that I will forever know where it belongs, but it appears that this is all "talk" and no action.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Jeanne!
> Bye Jeanne!
> See you later Jeanne and have a great day!
> Vicki


:lmao:
Did you see THAT?! 
What WAS that speeding thing??
It went too fast to see!


----------



## Dreambird

Good Afternoon all... 

Vicki and the Doxies found me... thanks Marc for mentioning me in your "Good Nights"... that was nice ... 

I got caught in something of a foggy black mood over the weekend and didn't want to ruin Easter for others, so I kept to myself. It was a quite profound black mood caused by another person and I had to kick in the "hard stuff" from the medication roster, hence the "fogginess" and I admit I dozed a lot of the weekend... 

Fidget is my little guardian in these times, he doesn't ask for much... just that I do what needs most to be done, feed him, give him water and change his "potty" as he's trained to use one, he's not even a hassle to let out. He takes care of business himself much as he can. He's a most excellent companion and I'm lucky to have him... :love2:

Lucky to have all of you too... thanks again for asking after me! More :love2:


----------



## KC4

YAY! THe Dreambirdie has flown back in!

HI Diane! Glad to hear from you...do you have a photo of fidget that you would post? 

My Dad used to have a Min-Pin (named Peanut) that he absolutely adored and Peanut went EVERYWHERE with him - even to work as he traveled around to various oil & gas leases that he built. Peanut would always be his "wing-man"


----------



## Dreambird

Oh yes, pictures of my baby boy... I have!

I'll size a couple to go up here, there are some here already, but I couldn't remember where!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Welcome home!*



Dreambird said:


> Good Afternoon all...
> 
> Vicki and the Doxies found me... thanks Marc for mentioning me in your "Good Nights"... that was nice ...
> 
> I got caught in something of a foggy black mood over the weekend and didn't want to ruin Easter for others, so I kept to myself. It was a quite profound black mood caused by another person and I had to kick in the "hard stuff" from the medication roster, hence the "fogginess" and I admit I dozed a lot of the weekend...
> 
> Fidget is my little guardian in these times, he doesn't ask for much... just that I do what needs most to be done, feed him, give him water and change his "potty" as he's trained to use one, he's not even a hassle to let out. He takes care of business himself much as he can. He's a most excellent companion and I'm lucky to have him... :love2:
> 
> Lucky to have all of you too... thanks again for asking after me! More :love2:


Hi Diane and Fidget:
WELCOME HOME!! You guys all welcomed me home while I was in 'depress mode' and many of you messaged me as well, so we missed you as well Diane! Fidget does sound like a wonderful friend. We all should have one like that. You trained him to use a potty?? Wow, I should send mine to you...maybe parents would like to endorse your services for their reluctant toddlers as well. 

I couldn't have found you without the Doxie Search Squad. Boy, were they ever good at seeking and finding! For such cute little things, they are very, very focussed. Wish I was more like that too!!

As for going into 'doze-mode', i must say that I have and at times, do that as well. Some research however, made me think about it twice because apparently, when we sleep, we release even more of the chemicals that keep us so down. That scared me. I still have to take something to sleep and yes, when I'm really, really down, I use double but again, because I have kids, it can't last more than a day without me feeling like I'm letting them down. I realize that my eldest, now a young man, is very capable at 22 but he is not the father of my other two and thus, he is not responsible for my stupidity (my moods, not the kids). I don't know about you, but I have NEVER been without at least one or more of my kids since 1996. I have not taken any time for myself and I believe that taking a short, brief, cheap vacation can really rejuvenate the heart. I'm waiting until I'm finished my summer employment to do that. If you can at all, afford to go somewhere for a couple of days, even Banff for a couple of days of hiking, it might do you some good. Do you have anyone to take care of Fidget? Banff's rates are not bad right now, I think, and so you may be able to afford the treat. Treat yourself Diane. Everyday that we as people, make it through this labyrinth of life, it's a success, no matter how we get there. As a reward, treat yourself. You give Fidget a treat, I give my kids (pups and humans), a treat, so why do you forget yourself?

Well, enough lecturing from the 'blind' leading the blind here...we're just glad you're back and want you to know that we all need to be there for each other. i'm glad you have Fidget who like my kids, won't let you sleep your way through a week! Take a look at the literature though, i'm not sure if you're Serotonin or dopamine, or which chemical whacky (I'm serotonin and honestly, I'm just whacky, no chemicals involved in that :lmao::lmao, but you don't want to release more chemicals into yourself so that it just gets harder for us to 'resurface'. For a good-mood lifter, go to Don's mybirdie.ca Easter edition - Sundays. It really has some funny stuff there. And do watch that video. It is a...to quote our Honorable Kim, A REAL WHOOT WHOOT WHOOT!!:lmao:
Vicki
(PS, yes I know I exceeded the 3 par, 3 lines thing Margaret )


----------



## Dreambird

Recent picture of Fidget in his "bed"... (doughnut thingie with sheets in it)


----------



## Dreambird

Fidget when I got him nearly 3 years ago (my how time flies!) in the doughnut bed he had then... he was inseparable from it at first... safety thing til he got good and used to his new kingdom, which he now rules completely! Pic is called "Kissy Face"


----------



## ciaochiao

*Beautiful kids!*



Dreambird said:


> Recent picture of Fidget in his "bed"... (doughnut thingie with sheets in it)


Fidget's bed looks more comfy than mine!! What a beautiful kid you have there Diane. Beautiful coat! So shiny and healthy looking! If I didn't know better, I'd think he was related to Dr. G's doxies! Oh and Kim, you've got a beautiful human daughter and handsome Tuffy the wonderfish!
Vicki
(PS thanks for finally posting a pic of Fidget!)


----------



## Dreambird

Picture of Fidget one really hot and muggy day last July... he's sprawled on the pillows of one couch and I got the picture from where I was sprawled on a smaller couch. Altered in PS it looks so wonderful with just the bit of sienna and kind of misty. Called "Un Peut Fatiqué.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Diane. Cute pics of your dog.

"Vicki and the Doxies found me... thanks Marc for mentioning me in your "Good Nights"... that was nice ..." No problem. We are family here in The Shang.


----------



## Dreambird

On the opposite side... a COLD winter day! Fidget discovered the mostly empty lower shelf in a wall unit and the heating outlet with a director on that blows right out into the room. Became his favourite spot upon rising in our morning and the house is cold... I turn up the heat, which then is on for a time... so here he uses the bed his Auntie Wendy (my sister) gave him last Xmas. He is sooooooooo spoiled, and I love it... he's worth it. So does Auntie Wendy... she always gives him the neatest gifts for Xmas and when she visits...


----------



## Dr.G.

Daisy, the mother of the two litters of pups, loved her bed when she was a pup. Rootie did not mind when she climbed into his bed and cuddled next to him.


----------



## ciaochiao

*That's really beautiful*



Dreambird said:


> Picture of Fidget one really hot and muggy day last July... he's sprawled on the pillows of one couch and I got the picture from where I was sprawled on a smaller couch. Altered in PS it looks so wonderful with just the bit of sienna and kind of misty. Called "Un Peut Fatiqué.


Wow Diane, I love that shot of Fidget. That's beautiful. It's so serene isn't it? If I send you a pic of me, could you please make me look that beautiful and serene too? 
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Daisy and Rootie*

Dr. G, your puppies are so cute. Hard to imagine them as a conquerer of badgers and wolverines! They just look like you want to as you say, 'velcro' them to your person all the time. I don't know how big min-pins get but I'm pretty sure that Fidget would love to be 'velcroed' to Diane as well. What a neat bed Diane, and such a cute 'bassinet' for Daisy. Wow, we dog owners sure spoil our babies don't we? But you're right, they are SO worth it.:love2:
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

ciaochiao said:


> Wow Diane, I love that shot of Fidget. That's beautiful. It's so serene isn't it? If I send you a pic of me, could you please make me look that beautiful and serene too?
> Vicki


I can try...  Photoshop can do amazing things, of which I don't know half I'm sure however I have become good enough in it. It DID make a big difference in this picture as the original was too harsh... cute and all but too harsh, whatever it bothered me. So I used the BWStyler plugin I have to adjust the colour and then a few other things to get what I have now. Which is the dreamy look I wanted... conveys that "too hot and wilted to move look". 



ciaochiao said:


> Dr. G, your puppies are so cute. Hard to imagine them as a conquerer of badgers and wolverines! They just look like you want to as you say, 'velcro' them to your person all the time. I don't know how big min-pins get but I'm pretty sure that Fidget would love to be 'velcroed' to Diane as well. What a neat bed Diane, and such a cute 'bassinet' for Daisy. Wow, we dog owners sure spoil our babies don't we? But you're right, they are SO worth it.:love2:
> Vicki


Fidget is about 4.4kg and that's as big as he's gonna get...  When you look up info on MinPins they are very often referred to as "The King of the Toys", even by the Kennel Clubs... I've heard of stories where the people own and breed both Doberman Pinschers and Miniature Pinschers and if there is a "show down" in the household... the Doberman will generally back down from the MinPin even if the former could have the latter for breakfast. MinPins just carry themselves with that "don't mess with me" attitude and they do stand their ground. They can be somewhat aggressive, so that's something I work to moderate in Fidget. 

They originated in Germany, where they were first called "Reh Pinschers" because they reminded people of the tiny red deer that lived in same area (Reh is Deer in German). And they were used as "varmint catchers"... mice, rats mostly. 

Miniature Pinschers: What's Good About 'Em? What's Bad About 'Em?

Gives a pretty good description of MinPins. Fidget fits a lot of the stuff there but not all... he is not overly aggressive, I wouldn't recommend him for a home with young children as he will protect such things as his food and treats. He is not a housebreaking hassle as he was already "litterbox trained" when I got him. Not a standard cat litter box 
but a tray type container I found at Ikea that fits the purpose and I use reuseable pads in it. Called "PoochPads" they're a little spendy to acquire at first, but after that you save $$ like crazy because you just wash the things and use 'em again.

Small dogs are all "potty trainable" but the younger you start of course, the better... you just consistently teach them that this is where they should go.

I'll post a pic of his potty after I change it... it's too gross at the moment for appearance on the web...


----------



## Ena

A good later the same day to all. Just in from work and craving tea. Don't get too close as I'm still in my work clothes I've got face masks if the odour is unbearable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. Freshly brewed tea coming right up. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

Diane - Those all are fabulous pics of Fidget!:clap: You could make that one into a greeting card about being late for the birthday, or too tired to write or...anything! Fidget is really cute, including the attitude he shows... 

My Dad's MinPin Peanut had the traditional Black tan markings. My Dad would carry him around everywhere...and when it was cold, he was inside my Dad's jacket with just his pointy little nose sticking out. :lmao:


----------



## Dreambird

Hi Ann, where do you work? I don't think I've ever known, or maybe I forgot...


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Kim... good idea there! I never thought of it before, duh! ... but maybe I could make a line of greeting cards using my doggies, past and present for my CafePress store.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Excellent idea!*



KC4 said:


> Diane - Those all are fabulous pics of Fidget!:clap: You could make that one into a greeting card about being late for the birthday, or too tired to write or...anything! Fidget is really cute, including the attitude he shows...


Wow, what an excellent idea Kim! Diane, I don't know how it works, but can you 'sell' your pic of Fidget to Hallmark or whomever it is that buys these types of art? That would be the most wonderful caption: sorry belated birthday but I've just been so tired!

Huh. We could likely make a million with the ideas that come out of the Shang!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oops!*



Dreambird said:


> Thanks Kim... good idea there! I never thought of it before, duh! ... but maybe I could make a line of greeting cards using my doggies, past and present for my CafePress store.


Hi Diane:
I didn't see your post, sorry. I guess I'm not thinking 'homeroots' as much as corporate. It's an excellent idea to make them for your cafe! There is a much greater reach with the internet market than walking into a store shelf and reading all the dopey cards they have then realizing that there's nothing special there at all!! I'm still looking at your messenger and canvas bags trying to decide which one i like MOST!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, try Rubik's Cube with the face of your dogs on each cube. Still, photo portrait cards would be better sellers.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> If Dr. G thinks it's missing here, then there must be some goodness to your 'curtain', whatever it was. Please don't make me search, I'm, as you know, not that good with searches.
> Vicki





KC4 said:


> I don't know what the curtain is either...maybe just draw it one more time SINC so the newbies can see.


Well ladies, one day for whatever reason, I wrote: "And so the curtain falls on another day in The Shang."

It was an innocent enough remark at the time and I never thought much more about it.

Then Marc started asking me to close the curtain at the end of each day.

That only added to the normal good nights Marc uses each evening, a tradition if you will. 

Since I dislike repetition night after night after night, I stopped using it, as it only made the same tired old messages longer every day.

So now the newbies know why I no longer use the term. End of story.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ahhh but*



SINC said:


> Well ladies, one day for whatever reason, I wrote: "And so the curtain falls on another day in The Shang."
> 
> It was an innocent enough remark at the time and I never thought much more about it.
> 
> Then Marc started asking me to close the curtain at the end of each day.
> 
> That only added to the normal good nights Marc uses each evening, a tradition if you will.
> 
> Since I dislike repetition night after night after night, I stopped using it, as it only made the same tired old messages longer every day.
> 
> So now the newbies know why I no longer use the term. End of story.


Ahh!! But Don, it does sound so peaceful and to be honest, as a former educator/music coach, repetition is good. K. Suzuki successfully used this method to teach 1.5 year old children to play the violin. Never mind the rote they teach in schools these days, but here's another one: rather than seeing it as repetition, perhaps we would regard it as a sign of comfort and warmth? That's how I read that remark. You guys all say good morning and put breakfast on the table, what's the difference in closing down the 'shop' at night? I like it. I like the things Dr. G says at the end of the night as well. Do you remember Ed Sullivan? I LOVED Topojijo. I would ALWAYS wait for him to say, "Good nite, Edee' in his little spanish voice. I use 'nitey nite' because my mom said it to me until she died. I use it on my kids. Now, i use it with my extended family so, if someone as flighty as me can find comfort in 'ritual', then who are you to take it from us?
See you later Doneeee!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Are those real??*

Hi Dr. G:
I've seen one of those in one of your earlier posts but thanks for posting the rest. They sure are adorable.:love2::love2::love2:

But I've got to ask, are those really rubik's cubes that you created with your little doxies? I thought you did a bit of photoshopping and a regular photo with CGI effects on it?
Vicki


----------



## KC4

:lmao:
The resident teen just saw the photos of the doxie pups and WANTS at least one REALLY BAD! Too bad I have allergies (sigh).


----------



## ciaochiao

*me too!*

Hi Kim:
I don't blame your resident teen at all! It's too bad you don't have a doggie as well. I can just see the pics and comments you'd make about your other baby! I'm sorry to hear you have allergies. Apparently, the Obamas chose their dog because one of the daughters has an allergy or sensitivity. Is it every hairy little thing or just cats and dogs?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"But I've got to ask, are those really rubik's cubes that you created with your little doxies? I thought you did a bit of photoshopping and a regular photo with CGI effects on it?" I don't know how to use Photoshop, so someone did these for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The resident teen just saw the photos of the doxie pups and WANTS at least one REALLY BAD! Too bad I have allergies (sigh)." Kim, I am allergic to our dogs as well. However, being around them all day basically has forced my body to adapt. It was either that ............. move ................... or die.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are trying to now mate Jack and Bridget, the doxies in the top two pics.


----------



## ciaochiao

*May the Stork...*



Dr.G. said:


> We are trying to now mate Jack and Bridget, the doxies in the top two pics.


That's wonderful Dr. G!! May the Storks of Doxieness land on your roof!:clap::clap::clap:

And oh yeah, when you're successful, DON'T POST THE PICS! You'll have everyone in the world, Kim's teen 1st of course, in line for one of those adorable babies! And you, you won't let them go...I know you will, to a wonderful home...I just fear that one day, we'll have pups as well and won't be able to let any of them go.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, we had Fanny's pups pre-sold, and when she did not have pups, many of the people said to keep them in mind for the next litter of pups. We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

*Demo by Fidget*

OK, for anyone interested in "potty training" a small dog... we have cleaned up Fidget's and he agreed to demonstrate the using of his "potty". Remember we have to make some adjustments as he is a male and as such will raise his leg, as demonstrated. Girl puppies won't need the cardboard on the sides for extra height. This particular potty is a plastic "flat" I found at Ikea which measures about 30" x 32" across. You can use disposable liners and stuff, but I found them to be expensive, less effective (price going up, product getting crappier in quality) etc. So now I use these things called PoochPads in the 36" x 36" size. I rotate 3 of them right now... when 2 are dirty I wash them while Fidget uses the last clean one and so on. You can order them from PetSmart and they WILL set you back at first... I don't remember exactly now but even with meeting a "free shipment" deal I paid over about $100.00 CAD for the buggers! But have they been paying off? A resounding YES! I don't mind washing them... the washer does it... not me...  You of course need to pick up "solid matter" when it occurs and dispose of it... again doesn't bother me. If you are dealing with a male, you could try to find a container that is more than 7" deep which is all mine is and he can overshoot it. You just have to provide a space low enough that's easy to jump in, although Fidget jumps in pretty much where he wants.

So I use the cardboard sidings... good quality duct tape... put some strips of that at the right height and you can clean with some paper towel and windex for quite some time and then replace it... replace cardboard as well when needed. This has not happened yet here since I chose a good sturdy container (hot water tank) to cut down and use. I also use some duct tape to secure the PoochPad's edges to the cardboard sides so we don't have "stuff" running behind the edges. It would help if they made something in between 36 x 36 and 48 x 48 but they don't. One is a little on the small side and needed a little imagination and the other is way too big, but we have one of those for the bed room floor for when the "potty" is in there at night to prevent any "issues".

Now for Fidget's kind demo... and yes, Don you may use this if you feel it would be of service to others...


----------



## Dr.G.

"May the Storks of Doxieness land on your roof!" A cute phrase. I shall pass this one on to my wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Fidget and Diane for the public service message and demonstration! .....very slick system.

Yes, I second the wish that the Stocks of Doxieness land on your roof Dr.G!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Diane. May you and Fidget have a better week ahead of you than the week that came before today. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yes, I second the wish that the Stocks of Doxieness land on your roof Dr.G!" Be careful what you wish for, Kim .............. unsold doxies may come your way.


----------



## Dreambird

Thank you Marc, and good night, sleep tight!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Football!!*



Dr.G. said:


> "Yes, I second the wish that the Stocks of Doxieness land on your roof Dr.G!" Be careful what you wish for, Kim .............. unsold doxies may come your way.


Arrrgggghhhhh, no!! I played girls tackle football - I shall intercept any baby doxies heading west! I'm just kidding, Kim's teen deserves the puppy. After all, I have the Shih Tzu Harriers and my little Chuck and Wagon doxies!! they are adorable. Dr. G, perhaps tomorrow, you can once again post a pic of my little doxies - chuck and Wagon. I wonder how Margaret's two are doing?

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, and all the 'G-doxies'. Nite nite future baby G-doxies. Nite nite storks!
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Kim... It was our pleasure to share this with others who might benefit... 

Fidget tells me he thinks it works very well, he admits to having the odd accident or two when he gets too excited or the wrong person(s) come around, but I agree with him that this is normal. We don't encourage it however! 

He will extol the virtues of his "potty" during the most miserable winter we've had... he truly appreciates not having to be kicked outside...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with a hot breakfast of oatmeal, bagels and muffins. Snow here this morning, so we all need a warm start to get us going.


----------



## SINC

Mmmm, oatmeal, my morning favourite. Good morning and thanks Marc, a great way to start a chilly day in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, we did not get as much snow as you folks, but this week will set some records for cold temps in mid-April. So, I thought I would stock up on Scottish and Irish oatmeal, Bolor Special and Bailey's.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G, perhaps tomorrow, you can once again post a pic of my little doxies - chuck and Wagon." Here they are, Vicki, all four of these doxies.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

It's overcast and snowing here in Calgary (groan)....hopefully it won't last. 

Thanks for the coffee and oatmeal Marc- I love oatmeal too....with a bit of brown sugar and butter. Yummmmm.

Heading to mybirdie to check out the sights...the photos are always fabulous Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. It snowed overnight here, but now the cold temps settle in for the rest of the week.


----------



## SINC

I've always loved this photo:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute pic. Wonder what they are looking at out the window.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cute pic. Wonder what they are looking at out the window.


Why, the rest of the doxies of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. It is amazing how straight that dog can stand erect on two legs. None of our doxies can do that.


----------



## ciaochiao

*And....*



SINC said:


> Why, the rest of the doxies of course.





Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Don. It is amazing how straight that dog can stand erect on two legs. None of our doxies can do that.


Hi Everyone! Good Afternoon:
I have people here all day doing tv, internet, and phone changes. I don't know how long I'll be out on things but if you don't see me, and Margaret's thinking, 'Oh joy!! No more epic posts for a bit!!!:lmao, then that's why BUT, I wanted to thank everyone for breakfast and scottish oats - can we make oatcakes from that? I love them! And, I wanted to tell you that the baby and puppy were looking out the window at exactly what SINC said, the other doxies AND Fidget and Shih Tzus playing football!!

Dr. G, thanks so much for the pics of my Chuck and Wagon pups. I'll make sure I put them right beside SINC's legend to me so that they'll never be virtually misplaced again! Aren't they beautiful? See y'all later.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Vicki. We have some fresh Scottish oatcakes coming out of the oven as we speak. Want some?


----------



## Cameo

Okay - Kim I just about split my sides at your post. :lmao:

Well, my probation was up two weeks ago today and I am still here, with no news -but I am taking that as good news. Regardless, I signed up for the environment committee here that they are starting and I am Secretary of that Committee and responsible for the quarterly newsletter too as well as leading/helping with a couple of the environmental events that we will be planning..........I just have to decide which ones. So there 


I am taking Friday as vacation day to help my son move back home. His roomie is a drunk and I told him just to come home, he doesn't need that crap in his life. My son helped this drunk entirely refinish his basement - putting up dry wall, doing the electrics and the bathroom etc and the guy got pissy because my son refused 
to be his bartender for his parties. My son doesn't drink much and because of his challenges and because he is a generous kid - he tends to get taken advantage of easily. They had an arguement and now the guy is mad at my son because my son left the other day telling him what to do with himself and the guy hurt his foot because he kicked his tv after my son left the house. Uh, who has the problem here? 

Dianne, glad you are back, those pix of Fidget are adorable. I LOVE the one of him napping.

Marc, good luck with your pups. 

Well, lunch is almost over and I have some reading at mybirdie.ca to catch up on.

<hugs>
Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. I guess "no news is good news". Still, you should be given some more assurances that you will be kept on full-time .......... at a higher salary ............ with greater benifits. We shall see.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Tell me!!*



Cameo said:


> Okay - Kim I just about split my sides at your post. :lmao:
> 
> I am taking Friday as vacation day to help my son move back home. His roomie is a drunk and I told him just to come home, he doesn't need that crap in his life. My son helped this drunk entirely refinish his basement - putting up dry wall, doing the electrics and the bathroom etc and the guy got pissy because my son refused
> to be his bartender for his parties. My son doesn't drink much and because of his challenges and because he is a generous kid - he tends to get taken advantage of easily. They had an arguement and now the guy is mad at my son because my son left the other day telling him what to do with himself and the guy hurt his foot because he kicked his tv after my son left the house. Uh, who has the problem here?
> <hugs>
> Jeanne


Hi Jeanne:
First of all, I've just gotten back online, so YES PLEASE DR.G, I'LL HAVE A HELPING IF THEY'RE NOT ALREADY GONE!!

Second, I suck at searches but went back 3 pp to see what Kim said that made you laugh so hard Jeanne. I love humor and Kim IS funny, witty, and all those other incredible adjectives that describe Kim. So please, could you just point me to the post?

Finally, GOOD FOR YOU and your son to get him the hell out of that environment. He never has to put up with someone who's such an 'A-hole'. Moreover, if the guy is that explosive, it's better that your son be somewhere much safer. Who the heck knows what further malfunctions of brain synapse could happen when this guy gets drunk AND violent?? You don't want him to find that out at all. The guy can go abuse someone else now. So on behalf of our extended family, WELCOME HOME JEANNE'S SON!!

Take care all, I've been sitting here all afternoon with technicians and nothing else got done as in laundry and suppertptptptptptptptptptptptp. But I'll go do it now. 

See Diane? EVERYONE loves that pic and EVERYONE thinks you're talented.
Hugs,
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, we make fresh oatcakes each hour, so they are always ready and fresh. Enjoy.


----------



## ciaochiao

*mrphmpt...*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, we make fresh oatcakes each hour, so they are always ready and fresh. Enjoy.


mrphmtymmy..munch munch munch, OH, hi Dr. G. Thanks so much! munch munch munch....


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, you also ate Don's serving .................. will you tell him or shall I????????????


----------



## Dreambird

Does that mean there's none left for me?


----------



## ciaochiao

*mmmphtpmmmm*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, you also ate Don's serving .................. will you tell him or shall I????????????


mmmphtpmmtpht....



Dreambird said:


> Does that mean there's none left for me?


munch munch, oh here Diane, here are a few for you too mmphtpmch, munch munch munch, Don?????????

ALERT: VICKI IS AWAY: PLEASE LEAVE A MESSAGE AND YOUR MUNCH WILL BE RETURNED AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. THIS IS A RECORDING. Munch, munch, munch.....:lmao: (with crumbs falling out of mouth)


----------



## KC4

In the Shang - there's ALWAYS enough for everybody! I'll have a couple oatcakes too please Marc - I love them, especially with hot tea. Yummm..


Munch MuncH MuNCH! (I'm joining Vicki - now we are the Munch Bunch!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, Kim, I have made a fresh batch of oatcakes and herbal tea. So, you are just in time. I have set some aside for Don, and whomever wants some .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Ingredients: 
Teacup of medium oatmeal 
Teacup of plain flour 
Half teacup of milk 
Tablespoon of soft brown sugar 
3 oz butter or margarine 
Level teaspoon salt 
Level teaspoon bicarbonate of soda (baking soda) 
An oz of Scotch (optional)

Method: 
Sieve the flour, salt and bicarbonate of soda into a bowl, add the oatmeal and mix. Cut the butter or margarine into small portions and rub into the mixture with your fingers. Add the sugar and mix well. Pour in the milk and mix until you have a stiff but workable dough. 

Shake some flour on a worktop, turn the dough onto it and shake a little flour on the top. Roll out thinly (about half an inch thick) and prick over with a fork. Cut into rounds with a scone cutter and place on an oiled baking tray. Bake in a pre-heated oven for 15/20 minutes at 350F/180C. Use a palette knife to lift the biscuits onto a wire coming rack. Store in an airtight tin.


----------



## SINC

Yum, sounds good Marc. I'd stay but I have been busy in the "What Am I" thread providing clues that no one picks up on. I think I might just stump the crew with this item.


----------



## Ena

Marc, thanks for the tea and goodies. Nice to have it waiting for me for when I got home from work. Came home topless today it was so warm so am going to head out and pull some weeds in the garden. (Sorry)


----------



## KC4

Hah! I think I might have guessed it Don!- I went back to take another look and it just hit me....like a bratwurst upside the head...

Thanks for the recipe Marc...I chuckled at the "teacup" measurement...must be an old recipe.


----------



## KC4

Ena said:


> Marc, thanks for the tea and goodies. Nice to have it waiting for me for when I got home from work. Came home topless today it was so warm so am going to head out and pull some weeds in the garden. (Sorry)


:lmao:
Whoo! Topless! You West Coasters are sure progressive aren't you! 

I suppose you are pulling weeds topless too! :clap:

I'm told that my Swedish great aunts actually did that almost a century ago!


----------



## Dreambird

I'm hungry... I think I'll stick around! 

Thanks Marc...


----------



## ciaochiao

*mmmph, errr?*



KC4 said:


> In the Shang - there's ALWAYS enough for everybody! I'll have a couple oatcakes too please Marc - I love them, especially with hot tea. Yummm..
> 
> 
> Munch MuncH MuNCH! (I'm joining Vicki - now we are the Munch Bunch!)


mmmph, mmtpmph, here Kim, mmmmph, have another, mmph munch, munch



Dr.G. said:


> Ingredients:
> Teacup of medium oatmeal
> Teacup of plain flour
> Half teacup of milk
> Tablespoon of soft brown sugar
> 3 oz butter or margarine
> Level teaspoon salt
> Level teaspoon bicarbonate of soda (baking soda)
> An oz of Scotch (optional)
> 
> Method:
> Sieve the flour, salt and bicarbonate of soda into a bowl, add the oatmeal and mix. Cut the butter or margarine into small portions and rub into the mixture with your fingers. Add the sugar and mix well. Pour in the milk and mix until you have a stiff but workable dough.
> 
> Shake some flour on a worktop, turn the dough onto it and shake a little flour on the top. Roll out thinly (about half an inch thick) and prick over with a fork. Cut into rounds with a scone cutter and place on an oiled baking tray. Bake in a pre-heated oven for 15/20 minutes at 350F/180C. Use a palette knife to lift the biscuits onto a wire coming rack. Store in an airtight tin.


(crumbs falling from mouth).OOOOO!! Thanks Dr. G. I've never seen a recipe for OCs before! Thank you! I will try to make them, they look SORT of makeable by me!



SINC said:


> Yum, sounds good Marc. I'd stay but I have been busy in the "What Am I" thread providing clues that no one picks up on. I think I might just stump the crew with this item.


Mmph, mmtph, mmph......errr?? Kim, did you hear that?? You're good on the clues....I'll keep the tea and cakes, you go deal with Don! munch, munch, mmmmph...


----------



## Dreambird

Don is getting totally out of hand in that "What's it?" thread...


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Don is getting totally out of hand in that "What's it?" thread...


He is the sneakiest, for sure...and he finds some doozies (sometimes thanks to his ehMac buddies that give him the images to play with) :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. St. John's is going to be so cold this week and into next week that I am going to have to bring out some of my winter coats. We shall see.

Glad you liked the treats.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have run out of oatmeal. So, I have plenty of Scotch and some rice cakes. With enough Scotch in you, you will be able to pretend the rice cakes are oatcakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am cooked out, so to speak. Someone else will have to take over for the "midnight snacks" crowd here in The Cafe Chez Marc. Ever since The Hair of the Doxie Den started to close at midnight, we have gotten a booming crowd about then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, glad you are back with us once again in a better "head space". Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lotus, if you are reading this, know that we are thinking about you here in The Shang.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite!*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, G-doxies, and future baby Gs

I think everyone's watching American Idol tonight. That's where I was and now, watching that weird show, FRINGE. I'm trying to decide if I like it or not. Same creator as LOST. 

Dr. G, who's Lotus?
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Lotus, if you are reading this, know that we are thinking about you here in The Shang.


Marc, below is the very last private message I ever got from lotus, just over year ago now and I shall save it always. It was in response to my sending her a message of encouragement regarding her terminal illness. I thought I should share it with those who knew her.

Thanks for remembering Lois. She was a special lady here in the Shang and I miss her.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thank you*

Thank you Don. I'm sorry I didn't meet her. She does sound like someone very special, especially after she'd already gone through so much.:-(

I hope you both will allow me to join you while you think of her in such warm and fond terms.
Vicki


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, G-doxies, and future baby Gs
> 
> I think everyone's watching American Idol tonight. That's where I was and now, watching that weird show, FRINGE. I'm trying to decide if I like it or not. Same creator as LOST.
> 
> Dr. G, who's Lotus?
> Vicki


I'm sorry too that I never got the opportunity to converse with Lotus ....seems very nice. 


Fringe jumped the shark about a month ago for me - I'll still watch it a bit if I have nothing better to do or watch, but it's not the MUST NOT MISS show that it was earlier on. I don't even record it anymore. 

Now AI - I enjoy. 

Midnight snacks - Hmmm...everyone help yourself to crispy baked salt & pepper chicken wings, with fresh cut veggies and yogurt dip...that'll tie you over till morning!


----------



## Dreambird

Unfortunately I never got to know Lotus either... I just really became active in the Shang recently. 
Thanks for the post Don, it was my loss not to check this family out sooner. 

Anyway... now that I've had my "midnight snack" I'm off in the direction of bed... 

Nitey-nite Marc, Jeanne, Kim, Vicki, Don, Warren, Sean, Margaret, Elaine... and everyone... 

See you all in MY morning! 

I just hope my neighbour doesn't do the "icky" thing he does every morning between 6:30am and 8:00am again this morning... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with an "over the hump day" breakfast awaits you when you arise this chilly morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I received a similar note about a year ago, I guess in response to a PM I sent to Lois. It was always so good to see her bouquet of roses here in The Shang. She truly is missed as a member of our family. I have thought of her often, and I just wanted to know that she was in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## winwintoo

Snow clearing? Ur doing it rong.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Hump day eh? I need a coffee after getting mybirdie.ca up and running for the day. 

This is day two of at least seven days of preparation for the motor home in readiness for our big trip, coming up in about two weeks now. Yesterday I cleaned out all cupboards along the ceiling aft of the entry door. Today will see the bins under the sofa/couch and the dining nook cleaned out. Also today will be the front closet and the cupboards above and below the kitchen sink.

That will leave the two vanities, the two closets and the upper closets in the bedroom for tomorrow, along with reinstalling the bedroom HD TV which I use in my office all winter long.

Then there are the outer bins to empty, get rid of anything we didn't use last year, (my rule to keep weight down. If we carried it for a season without use, we didn't need it and out it comes.) That will take another couple of days when you consider I have to clean all the gear like the BBQ, the camp stove, the propane campfire, the tools and wrenches, etc. etc.

Another day will be used up getting the rig into Cummings Diesel in Edmonton to have the generator serviced.

Then yet another day to get the oil changed, this time to synthetic so I won't have to worry about it for 10,000 km which we will easily do this summer. Also the filter, a lube job and adjust the pressure in all seven tires.

A last day to install the hitch and get the oil and filter changed in the tow vehicle, then hook it up and test the brakes and tail/signal lights along with a reset of the rear camera that allows me to monitor the tow vehicle in transit.

You would not think anything this small could take so much prep time to use.


----------



## ciaochiao

*They they they call him....*



winwintoo said:


> Snow clearing? Ur doing it rong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Good Morning everyone! Thanks for breakfast Dr. G. Thanks for the video Margaret. I love having a hearty laugh any time of day, but especially in the morning! I kept thinking of that song....'They, they, they call him the streak! Fastest thing on two feet!' 

Wow, some people will brave anything for their 5 seconds of fame. Oh well, he made people laugh as well so good for him!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. We have laws as to how we may shovel snow .............. but nothing about snow clearing attire. Still, 32mph winds are considered breezes. While we don't get as cold temps as they do in Cleveland, put our wind with their temps and he would not be dancing about.

Care for some hot tea?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Now THAT's a home!*



SINC said:


> You would not think anything this small could take so much prep time to use.


Small???? That's a moving mansion Don!! It's certainly beautiful. Where are you guys going this year? How long do you stay away? Wow, i won't be showing my kids THAT pic because they all already want to do the RV thing and I'm the odd man out.....HEY,...DON, do you want the company of an 11 and 12 year old??? Then i can get out of it and you can, well, you can lose your mind:lmao::lmao:

How much does gas cost for something like that? I'm actually afraid to ask how much one of those things cost. But admittedly, it does look like fun.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don .......... morning, Vicki.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Small???? That's a moving mansion Don!! It's certainly beautiful. Where are you guys going this year? How long do you stay away? Wow, i won't be showing my kids THAT pic because they all already want to do the RV thing and I'm the odd man out.....HEY,...DON, do you want the company of an 11 and 12 year old??? Then i can get out of it and you can, well, you can lose your mind:lmao::lmao:
> 
> How much does gas cost for something like that? I'm actually afraid to ask how much one of those things cost. But admittedly, it does look like fun.
> Vicki


Well, lemme see, where to start?

First, it is small in terms of motor homes at 29.5 feet long. All motor homes are 8 foot 6 inches wide BTW. You can buy them up to 45 feet in length.

We're off to Montana, Idaho, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and Wyoming. We'll stop in Vegas, Hoover Dam, The Grand Canyon, The Valley of the Monuments, and Yellowstone to name but a few.

We'll be away for 36 days, the maximum stay our medical insurance will allow for their minimum price policy.

We'll have to pass on taking the kids though, it only sleeps four and Ann's sister and her hubby are going with us.

The gas tank holds 75 US gallons or 284 liters so at today's fuel prices it costs about $150 US to fill it up. That much gas will take us 1,000 km or about 600 miles.

Prices have come down on these rigs dramatically and began their fall in 2005, the year we bought ours. You can get one now for about $80,000 in this size range.

And yep, we plan on having fun.


----------



## winwintoo

I'll pass on the tea, but another cup of coffee will go down nicely.

It's raining and windy here today so not a very nice day at all. 

Glad you enjoyed the video Vicki. 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

One hot coffee coming up, Margaret. Fresh scones as well?


----------



## winwintoo

Set the scene: I'm in a drug trial and I was told that one of the possible side effects is severe muscle pain. So guess what, I have severe muscle pain. Not all the time and not all over, but just enough to make me think this drug better be solving some other problem or else 

So I'm trying to get comfortable and decide to watch some YouTubes to take my mind off the pain and what do I come across? This. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Enjoy, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, sorry to hear about your side effects. I ache just watching that video clip.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

BAAAAAhahahhaha! That video of the snow streaker is hilarious Margaret, thanks! I like how the weather guy tried, in vain, to keep it on topic, but failed. 

Thanks for the Coffee and scones Marc - perfect!

Don - The rolling palace looks just like what we want to get someday and go traveling in. I can't imagine piloting one of the 45 foot long types - might as well be driving a BIG RIG! And, WOW, I knew there was some prep work involved - I guess we had better get prepared to do that. It looks awesome. Will you be able to keep in touch with us while you are traveling? It would be great to vicariously enjoy your trek through posted updates from you. 

Well, (groan)....I MUST get to a thorough job of house cleaning....we are expecting relatives (from PEI) later today. Funny how guests can motivate me to clean like nothing else can. :lmao: I suck as a housekeeper, but luckily my family doesn't care. My house is usually clean, but rarely tidy. 

I've tried paying a housekeeper a few times, but would you believe I have been robbed by two out of the three? And they never did a good enough job for me anyways. The third one was awesome, but has retired. (sigh)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Sounds as if you could use the service of The Doxie Housekeeping Services. Dozens of doxies race through your house, cleaning it up and getting everything nice and tidy. 

Of course, when they are done, they usually crash in the kitchen and get underfoot. Guests trip over them, and then they crawl on top of the guests. They will keep paramedics at bay, thinking they are protecting your guests. When the guests finally are taken to the hospital, and you are sued, you will have to clean up your house in order to sell it to pay for the bills the insurance company refuses to pay since the Doxie Housekeeping Services, a subsidiary of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe Enterprises, is not legally bonded.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - The rolling palace looks just like what we want to get someday and go traveling in. I can't imagine piloting one of the 45 foot long types - might as well be driving a BIG RIG! And, WOW, I knew there was some prep work involved - I guess we had better get prepared to do that. It looks awesome. Will you be able to keep in touch with us while you are traveling? It would be great to vicariously enjoy your trek through posted updates from you.


Kim, with the Suzuki 4 x 4 hooked up, I am 54 feet long, so it equals a big rig easily. You should know that with a vehicle being towed four wheels down as we do, using reverse gear is NOT an option. One must unhook the Suzuki to back up any more than maybe 6 inches without damaging the tow bars. One has to be thinking all the time about where you will stop, or where you will pull in to avoid having to reverse.

As for contact, I have to keep mybirdie.ca up and running and I expect to do that 99% of the time. I have a Telus unlimited data account with a cell phone modem and can be online as long as there is a cell signal. I expect that most places we overnight will have service, so yes, I will be in touch.

I'll be running a daily travelogue on mybirdie.ca with pictures as we progress along our route.

Owning a Class A rig means lots of work to keep it ready and to learn over time to bring the right equipment with you. We've been doing this for 10 years with three different rigs, each bigger than the last and are still in learning mode. It is not for the faint of heart. There are always issues to deal with and constant upkeep with sewer, propane, levelling and water etc., every day on the road.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... and NO I didn't seriously just get up... 

I've been up since noon... just trying to get several matters settled, I think I got somewhere so now I can relax for now.

*Don*... did you get my email of a few days ago? I usually get some sort of reply, so I was just wondering...


----------



## dingbat

*nevermind*

wrong thread, my bad...


----------



## Dreambird

Oh Vicki, I saw your post a ways back and forgot to say... you mentioned wanting one of my tote bags/messenger bags... if you don't see what you would like in stock or in the case of the tote bags would like something different on each side... you have a picture of your own, whatever I can do custom orders. Just let me know!


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone... and NO I didn't seriously just get up...
> 
> I've been up since noon... just trying to get several matters settled, I think I got somewhere so now I can relax for now.
> 
> *Don*... did you get my email of a few days ago? I usually get some sort of reply, so I was just wondering...


Yes, I did Diane, I've just been so preoccupied I kind of forgot to acknowledge it. Thanks for thinking of me and I will use it.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Hump day eh? I need a coffee after getting mybirdie.ca up and running for the day.
> 
> This is day two of at least seven days of preparation for the motor home in readiness for our big trip, coming up in about two weeks now. Yesterday I cleaned out all cupboards along the ceiling aft of the entry door. Today will see the bins under the sofa/couch and the dining nook cleaned out. Also today will be the front closet and the cupboards above and below the kitchen sink.
> 
> That will leave the two vanities, the two closets and the upper closets in the bedroom for tomorrow, along with reinstalling the bedroom HD TV which I use in my office all winter long.
> 
> Then there are the outer bins to empty, get rid of anything we didn't use last year, (my rule to keep weight down. If we carried it for a season without use, we didn't need it and out it comes.) That will take another couple of days when you consider I have to clean all the gear like the BBQ, the camp stove, the propane campfire, the tools and wrenches, etc. etc.
> 
> Another day will be used up getting the rig into Cummings Diesel in Edmonton to have the generator serviced.
> 
> Then yet another day to get the oil changed, this time to synthetic so I won't have to worry about it for 10,000 km which we will easily do this summer. Also the filter, a lube job and adjust the pressure in all seven tires.
> 
> A last day to install the hitch and get the oil and filter changed in the tow vehicle, then hook it up and test the brakes and tail/signal lights along with a reset of the rear camera that allows me to monitor the tow vehicle in transit.
> 
> You would not think anything this small could take so much prep time to use.


Don,

do you have one of the self tracking satellite units on the rig? My Dad has one on his 27' trailer and I saw it in operation last week. Ever cool.


----------



## ciaochiao

*No!!*



Dreambird said:


> Oh Vicki, I saw your post a ways back and forgot to say... you mentioned wanting one of my tote bags/messenger bags... if you don't see what you would like in stock or in the case of the tote bags would like something different on each side... you have a picture of your own, whatever I can do custom orders. Just let me know!


Hi Diane:
No, no, no!! The wonderful thing about your stuff is that YOU created it!! I want YOUR art. That's what i think is sooooo cool!!:clap::clap::clap:

Did you also see ALL the posts saying how much they love that pic of Fidget? You definitely need to get it on a card. you'll have buyer's left a right. Good for you!!

OK, I'm in an extremely, extremely foul mood right now and don't want to inflict it anywhere here. So having said that, I shall disappear to figure out how I'm going to deal with this. I just wanted to say this because I know that I, like DIANE sometimes, do the Houdini. I'm not. I'm just wanting to punch someone - not just ANYone, but a specific person, in the solar plexis, then the face, then the....well, you get the idea. It involves me accepting a job, ASSuming my salary, to be told that rather than 'salary', they've decided to award me an 'honoraria'. Yep, that's going to pay my already behind mortgage AND feed my children. It also has to do with nepotism because the new director as a new boyfriend and he want's to hire the boyfriend. So my salary is no longer. I need to calm down before I figure out what to do. No contracts signed. Just an assumption that the director wouldn't try to screw me over. I must admit, I've not had much faith in the human species. This guy is just the model for that belief. See you all later!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, sorry to hear of your situation. That is really a difficult position they have placed you in today.


----------



## Dreambird

OK Don... thanks, I just wanted to make sure you got it whatever you decided to do with it...  

Vicki... NO PROBLEM... and no rush. I completely understand your current frustration... just wanted you to know "things" can be done differently.

Just as a note for everyone... I am in the process of updating my CafePress shop (see my Images From The Rim link in my sig) to include more post cards, note cards and greeting cards. I'm currently working in the Peace Symbol section as it seems to be the most popular at the moment and many people have purchased my little Peace Symbol wall clock in various patterns... so I thought maybe they'd like some writing material as well.

There are note cards, post cards and greeting cards in various other sections already... none with my doggies YET... they will be coming as time allows I'll be burning up my Photoshop! 

I try to keep my markups as low as possible... don't expect to make a fortune, just a modest supplement to what I get would be great. All above board and reportable etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, what would you be doing with pics of your dogs? Could you do such things with pics of other dogs ............ say doxies?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Are you kidding!!!??*

Dr. G: ARE YOU KIDDING??? you and Diane would make a killing selling pics of Fidget 'Fatigue' and the baby+adult doxies. WHO, in their right mind, could resist those??
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Diane, what would you be doing with pics of your dogs? Could you do such things with pics of other dogs ............ say doxies?


You can do anything you want in CafePress. Another artist friend of mine does many things - T-shirts, mugs, coasters, cards, note pads, ball caps etc..all using her original art as decoration.


I think Diane should develop a series of long dog canvas bags....can't you just picture that? I can..

Sorry to hear of the tough situation you've been thrown into Vicki ....that honorarium business is BS....just absolves the payor of having to pay the employer's share of CPP,EI, or healthcare benefits etc...It's the cheapo way to "hire" help....because the person paid the honorarium is not a legal employee, and therefore is not entitled to certain benefits. Bah! That's crap.tptptptp

Honorariums are meant for one-off jobs/tasks that are not long in duration - like a presentation, paper or instructing a one time class.


----------



## Dreambird

Marc... you got decent quality pictures? I can do about anything you want with them that's available in the CafePress line up. Tote Bags and note/greeting cards would be cool... maybe coffee mugs? T-Shirts? 

I just have to get them to fit a template size which is usually doable enough in Photoshop and then save it as a 200dpi .png file for upload.


----------



## Dreambird

I agree!! Add my tptptptptptptptptptptptp




> Sorry to hear of the tough situation you've been thrown into Vicki ....that honorarium business is BS....just absolves the payor of having to pay the employer's share of CPP,EI, or healthcare benefits etc...It's the cheapo way to "hire" help....because the person paid the honorarium is not a legal employee, and therefore is not entitled to certain benefits. Bah! That's crap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, greeting cards would be nice. Direct me again to where I am able to see your work. Merci.


----------



## Dreambird

http://www.cafepress.com/imagesfromtherim

I have greeting cards and note cards here:

Hot Wax : Images From The Rim
Potpourri : Images From The Rim

The note cards could be greeting cards or vise versa. 

I'm just working on some note and greeting cards for the Peace Symbol section... there are note cards here as well:

Note Cards : Images From The Rim

I'm not sure about those, I might change them to border the image totally in white. I'll do one as a sample so you can see.

I also reactivated my Christmas section for you temporarily, I had a limited selection of cards this year... more next year!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool, thanks Diane. I shall look for some pictures that might be appropriate, and send them to you and you could tell me how much you would want to produce them. Merci.


----------



## Dreambird

OK Marc... There's a couple of ways to handle it depending upon if you wish the cards to be posted publicly or not. I can do a custom order, and have you pay me through PayPal if you prefer or cheque if you don't want to go through the public checkout.


----------



## Dreambird

Even better... I think I can make your own section for you and keep it hidden, providing only you the URL...


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, if we do a deal, I prefer sending you a check. You could then include the postage in your fee. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, Vicki, may things start to look brighter for you both by the light of the rising sun tomorrow. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Diane, if we do a deal, I prefer sending you a check. You could then include the postage in your fee. Merci.


Diane, hold firm for a cheque. Check marks have no value! :lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Puppies and all that stuff*



KC4 said:


> Sorry to hear of the tough situation you've been thrown into Vicki ....that honorarium business is BS....just absolves the payor of having to pay the employer's share of CPP,EI, or healthcare benefits etc...It's the cheapo way to "hire" help....because the person paid the honorarium is not a legal employee, and therefore is not entitled to certain benefits. Bah! That's crap.tptptptp
> 
> Honorariums are meant for one-off jobs/tasks that are not long in duration - like a presentation, paper or instructing a one time class.





Dreambird said:


> I agree!! Add my tptptptptptptptptptptptp





Dr.G. said:


> Diane, Vicki, may things start to look brighter for you both by the light of the rising sun tomorrow. Paix.


Thanks you guys. I feel better after my 2 youngest came to cheer me (with pups in tow, of course) plus a special puppy bouquet sent by a very, very special friend. I honestly never thought of that before, that the honoraria were a form of abdicating responsibility for the employee. It's just that I didn't apply for anything else to start over the summer because I booked everything off for this person. I've already started my 'public' response since this person insists upon putting everything out in Facebook, which is not one of my 'things'. But hey, if it works, then it works. 

With the warmth and kindness of my Shang family, I'm sure that tomorrow's sun will shine a bright light on my new path. So with that;

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, G-Doxies, soon to be on Diane's stuff, and soon-to-arrive, baby doxies. Can hardly wait to see you guys! Big hugs to all you guys.:love2:
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Well, that's another reason*



Dr.G. said:


> Diane, if we do a deal, I prefer sending you a check. You could then include the postage in your fee. Merci.


I forgot to say, 'that's another reason' for me shining my light somewhere else, so I can get a few of Diane's creations!! Way to go Dr. G. Let us know what you do. I think the doxies on a 'body pillow' cover would be so cool! LONG puppies on a LONG pillow:love2:
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## ciaochiao

*Head Start!*

Hi All:

Ok, it's always Dr. G and Don who beat me to the 'good mornings' when I actually HAVE to sleep (kids school etc.). So.....since this was delivered to me by my very special friend...(thank you, vsf!), i'm going to BEAT ALL OF YOU TO THE GOOD MORNING - just pretend we've crossed the international date line ok? - oh, ok, 'Joh-sun' - that's good morning in Chinese-Cantonese). Here: I hope this works!


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night Marc... I will do that for you if you wish, however you do not need to worry about postage and all that. The site handles all that for me and you and I get my "profit" via cheque from them periodically. 

I wasn't sure how to handle a custom order as you are my first, but a hidden section should work. CafePress is very reputable, I'd recommend them to anyone, they also hold any funds for 30 days just in case something is wrong with your order so you can get a refund/exchange. 

It will work! You'll see... 

I'll show you all my new "Peace Symbol" note cards as soon as I get all the files done, uploaded and in place, in the meantime here are the post cards:

Post Cards : Images From The Rim

Go fill your shopping carts!


----------



## danalicious

*I'm back!*

Hello Shang!

I am finally back - and back to work - after a wonderful vacation with my family.
Disneyland met all my expectations and my boys were over the moon! We had breakfast with Lilo & Stitch (my highlight), met Buzz Lightyear (huge for the boys), and hung out with many of the Disney characters. My sons amazed me - being only 3.5 snd 4.5, they did not complain once about standing in line or being on their feet for 8 hours every day.

When we did not go to the park, we toured the Queen Mary and toured a de-comissioned russian submarine. We also went to San Diego (or Sandy Eggo according to the boys) and toured the USS Midway (hubby was in tears here), went to Sea World (yuck) and spent a couple of hours in the fabulous Balboa park.

Lots of catching up for me now - both here and IRL.

Good to be home...


----------



## Dreambird

Welcome home Dana! 
Glad to hear you had a good vacation... I love "Sandy Eggo" too... especially Balboa Park... 


OK everyone:

Peace Symbol Note Cards... start writing... 

Note Cards : Images From The Rim


----------



## Dreambird

You think he'd know that after so many years in Canada, eh...  :lmao:



SINC said:


> Diane, hold firm for a cheque. Check marks have no value! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Good Morning everyone and good night Diane. 

The tea and coffee are hot and ready, as are the bagels, toast, sticky buns and preserves.

And good morning Guy wherever you are. Haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## Dreambird

Yup Don... good night. 

But not a long one... I'll be back in about 5 or 6 hours, have to take Fidget to the Vet at 10:30... luckily we have managed to beg a ride... 

Nothing serious, just a look at his teeth to make sure they are OK which I'm sure they are but it's a free check-up after last year's cleaning, a look at a bit of sore shoulder and some Heart Worm preventative meds to start in June.

*Can't spell anymore... OK... off to get my 40 winks...


----------



## SINC

mybirdie.ca is up and running for the day if you need something to put you to sleep.


----------



## winwintoo

You've heard of Riverdance? You've heard of Lord of the Dance? Now presenting Mr. Stavros Flatley........





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Dana. Sounds like a grand trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I shall do as you suggest. Must find suitable pics first. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You think he'd know that after so many years in Canada, eh..." No, too much "labor" to write out "cheque" rather than "check". On my Canadian passport it says I was born in New York City, NY USA, so I am allowed to spell however I so choose while I am living in Canada. They can't deport me after 32 years here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and snow flurries outside ................ as we near our high for the day of -1C. We might see an end to the off and on flurries and even some sun .................. but that shall not be until Tuesday when it warms up to a Springlike +5C.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Thanks for coffee and Breakfast Don! Heading to my Birdie soon...

Thanks for the laugh already Margaret - that was hilarious!

Welcome back Dana - glad you all had a good time. Why didn't you like Seaworld? Too crowded? 

Diane - Looking forward to looking at the new cards...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim.


----------



## KC4

What is everybody up to today? 

I am just running errands and visiting with the PEI relatives today. 

The teen is still home on Spring Break and wants to go Guitar shopping today too....so that'll be fun.


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm, this is all I get:


----------



## winwintoo

Sorry about that. I forgot that they forbid embedding. Here's a link to it. It's worth watching for the laugh.

YouTube - Stavros Flatly - Greek Irish Dancers - Britains Got Talent 2009


----------



## SINC

Yeah, I searched it out on YouTube to see it. Pretty funny indeed Margaret.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning everyone... *bleary red eyes**... I "think". Too early... coffee please, strong...




Dr.G. said:


> Diane, I shall do as you suggest. Must find suitable pics first. Merci.


Whenever you are ready Marc... no charge for "try me's"  If you have any you'd like to try, there's no obligation whatsoever... 



Dr.G. said:


> They can't deport me after 32 years here in NL.


*Are you kidding!!!* Do you think we'd let them deport you??? Fougedabbouditt! 


I'll try to start working on some cards with my doggie's pictures for everyone who wants to see them ASAP. I spent a chunk of hours yesterday getting post cards and note cards ready for the Peace Symbol section anaccountabecause for some reason my Wall Clock in that section has been popular with the Americans, so I thought I'd try some cards in there as well! I'm thinking greeting cards too, but I'd have to work up a whole 'nother template and it's time consuming, takes up lots of space, not sure if it would be popular. What bugs me is that one may purchase one (1) greeting card if they wish, but not so for the post and note cards.


----------



## Dreambird

Got coffee... going to go look at mybirdie.ca now...


----------



## Dr.G.

"Are you kidding!!! Do you think we'd let them deport you??? Fougedabbouditt!" Good one, Diane. When I start telling stories about my upbringing in NYC, my wife tells me I start to emphasize the NYC accent. My father was from Brooklyn, but my mother was from Montreal.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Welcome back Dana - glad you all had a good time. Why didn't you like Seaworld? Too crowded?


It wasn't too crowded, my hubby and I are not big fans of animals in captivity. But the boys wanted to go, so we indulged them. Oddly enough, my 3-year-old was not very excited about Shamu - he had a funny look on his face like something was not right. Maybe he already realizes the whales should be in the ocean....


----------



## Dr.G.

I am with you, Dana. Having seen humpback whales up close, close enough to touch, they are best seen in the ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of wildlife and natural habitats, polar bears are being spotted all over the island part of Newfoundland and Labrador. We have been sent warnings of what to do if one sees a polar bear. 

Remain calm. 
Give the bear(s) space. 
Back away, never run. 
If you must speak, do so calmly and firmly. 
Avoid direct eye contact with the bear(s). 

Strange, but this is the same thing I tell people if they come upon our doxies in the park.


----------



## Dreambird

Dana, I was not all that impressed by Seaworld either... it was OK but...

What I love in San Diego is their Zoo and Wild Animal Park. Both are run with the animals' best welfare in mind as much as possible IMO. I also admire the work they do in genetics and reproductive problems, so and so forth... they've done a lot for re-introducing some very nearly extinct species back into the wild even. 

The Zoo is huge... they have very little in line of cages for animals... most are in enclosures that try to replicate "home" as much as possible... and the Wild Animal Park is even bigger, you can get a tour on light rail train, narrated and a look at a lot of animals living as they would normally. Never close enough to bother them... other parts you can walk through... lots of education etc. 

Welcome to SanDiegoZoo.org!

Center for Reproduction of Endangered Species (CRES) is also centred at the San Diego Zoo... this is where all the research goes on to try and help determine how best to help endangered species. 

The whole thing is a non-profit, tax deductible charity (at least in the US) but it is one place I donate a little to when I can. 

They have a great little monthly publication for the Zoo that I subscribed to for several years, which was quite reasonable and was something of a "donation" as well since the proceeds to running the place. I'm not sure what the status is on that... I loved the little magazine, but it's quite geared to children. Called ZOONOOZ.


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> It wasn't too crowded, my hubby and I are not big fans of animals in captivity. But the boys wanted to go, so we indulged them. Oddly enough, my 3-year-old was not very excited about Shamu - he had a funny look on his face like something was not right. Maybe he already realizes the whales should be in the ocean....


Yeah, OK...I know what you mean - I feel the same way too. 

I still think properly and humanely managed Zoos and Aquariums have a valued place in our culture though. Without them, people like me would never have a chance to see and sometimes interact with animals such as these. I see these animals as ambassadors and saviors for their wild relatives. Saviors because without such a controlled safe environment people may be putting themselves and the animals in danger by trying to otherwise gain access to them in the wild.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Remain calm.
> Give the bear(s) space.
> Back away, never run.
> If you must speak, do so calmly and firmly.
> Avoid direct eye contact with the bear(s).


You forgot the most important tip: Never walk alone.

(You don't have to be able to outrun the bear - just the person you're with.)


----------



## ciaochiao

*Share*

Hi All;
I'm going to just deposit a positive part of my day: this link. I'm a classical musician and this entire thing has truly moved me. Now we really can say that we have a 'World Class Orchestra' in existence. If nothing else, please listen to their version of the Brahms. So much talent on this small earth. Wow. Hope everyone's having a good day.

YouTube - YouTube Symphony Orchestra @ Carnegie Hall - Act One

BTW, I know what you guys meant about the orcas but honestly, I loved Seaworld so much more than Disney land. i love marine life and am not all that fond of a store every 2 feet as they have in Disneyland, to gouge my pockets more. It's AMAZING that your kids made it through an entire day Dana, especially since they're so little! Welcome home.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> You forgot the most important tip: Never walk alone.
> 
> (You don't have to be able to outrun the bear - just the person you're with.)



Good one, Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

OK guys... first Tote Bag:

Shop Til You Drop _Tote Bag > Tote Bags > Images From The Rim

what do you think? I know they are kind of expensive, it's CafePress' base price... I only mark up $2 on them. I do own and have gifted a couple though and must say they are great! Roomy, heavy canvas material and well made. Have not tried washing one yet, but I can just to try it. If it's like the T-Shirts no problem.  I have had mine crammed with a lot of "stuff" while shopping though...


----------



## Dreambird

Ma ha ha ha.... :clap:

That last post FINALLY put me at 1000 and I am now Honourable! 


Good Night Marc... sleep tight!


----------



## SINC

I must not be the only one who finds symphony pure torture, am I?

Sorry Vicki, but the only movement pieces like that have for me is to reach for the remote to turn it off as soon as possible.

I have never had time for such things, nor can I bear to even go near live theatre or opera or even watch neighbours embarrass themselves practicing little theatre.

I'n been told more than once that the only culture I have is growing in a petrie dish and that may be true, but at least I am honest in stating so and staying as far as possible from anything remotely tied to these things in life.

Gimme a beer and ribs with baked beans and some country pickin' and I'm one happy camper. Maybe even a little classic rock.


----------



## KC4

Congratulations Most Honorable Diane! :clap:

I really like the Shop Till you drop bags - I bet they will sell well. Especially because they are heavy and will last a long time. Good item!

Vicki - I love classical music (did you know I have 5 years of operatic vocal lessons???) Baahahaah! :lmao:Yes, it's true - I don't sing anymore though - wrecked my vocal chords. They are so toast, I should put a picture of them in Whatami!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Tea and coffee are ready to go with the TGIF buffet this morning.

mybirdie.ca is up and running for another day and I think I just might head back to bed for a couple more hours before I get at the motorhome again.

I spent all day yesterday reinstalling all our daughter's programs plus Windows XP Pro on her Black MacBook which she requires to access the Edmonton Board of Education site.

Apple had just replaced the HD and I had to reformat and reinstall a fresh system before I could begin, then update 10.5 to 10.5.6 and install iLife '09 as well.

The whole ordeal took me some eight hours. (Had a couple of hiccups. )


----------



## ciaochiao

Dreambird said:


> Ma ha ha ha.... :clap:
> 
> That last post FINALLY put me at 1000 and I am now Honourable!
> 
> 
> Good Night Marc... sleep tight!


CONGRATULATIONS MOST HONORABLE DIANE-NESS!! Now you reign supreme with the Honorable Kimness!! We should start a 'congrats' on your honorableness thread!! 



SINC said:


> I must not be the only one who finds symphony pure torture, am I?
> 
> Sorry Vicki, but the only movement pieces like that have for me is to reach for the remote to turn it off as soon as possible.
> 
> Gimme a beer and ribs with baked beans and some country pickin' and I'm one happy camper. Maybe even a little classic rock.


Hey Don, i can skip the beer, but I'd eat ribs watching that!! It's ok you don't like it, maybe some day, they'll do a classic rock tribute as well. The performers are so talented, they can likely do almost any genre. There's hope for you from them yet Don!



KC4 said:


> Congratulations Most Honorable Diane! :clap:
> 
> I really like the Shop Till you drop bags - I bet they will sell well. Especially because they are heavy and will last a long time. Good item!
> 
> Vicki - I love classical music (did you know I have 5 years of operatic vocal lessons???) Baahahaah! :lmao:Yes, it's true - I don't sing anymore though - wrecked my vocal chords. They are so toast, I should put a picture of them in Whatami!


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Actually, it's not funny that your chords are destroyed. It's frustrating to try and sing what we know we can sound like only to have it come out very differently. How did you destroy your chords?? And no, I'm not surprised you have training because like Adam Lambert, I always pegged you for brilliant anyway. I used to sing, not operatic, more MOR, but my larynx was crushed and I've never been quite able to get the sound back. But my ears are still pretty good!! Enough to tell #2 that she's sharp, flat, not looking at her music, telling the dog to bite the horn on her trumpet...:lmao::lmao:

Good morning to all, i fell asleep at midnite only to awaken at 3:30. i have no idea how this day is going to fare. Good thing it's the weekend! Talk to you all after I figure out what I'm doing - sleeping or staying 'awake'. Ah ah ah ah Staying awake, Staying awake, (bee gees). See you in mybirdie.ca Don!
Vicki


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> I must not be the only one who finds symphony pure torture, am I?
> 
> Sorry Vicki, but the only movement pieces like that have for me is to reach for the remote to turn it off as soon as possible.


+1 !!! :clap: My 'movement'  to such is to get away ASAP.

I'll put on some coffee.


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> +1 !!! :clap: My 'movement'  to such is to get away ASAP.


Great minds 'n all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don/Robert.


----------



## Dr.G.

I truly can't envision my world without some form of symphonic music. Here is what might be my favorite piece of music, by Dvorak, the 2nd movement from his "New World Symphony". 

YouTube - Dvorak, New World Symphony - 2nd Mvt Part 1


And here is the same movement played by a military band of all groups.
YouTube - Dvorak - 9th Symphony 2nd Movement - Largo

I am not a snob, and there are certain pieces of classical and modern music that I don't like. Still, for me, this sort of music helps me to feel more human and in touch with things greater than me. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## ciaochiao

*antitheses*



rgray said:


> +1 !!! :clap: My 'movement'  to such is to get away ASAP.
> 
> I'll put on some coffee.


Long time no hear RG!! 
Ahem, is your 'movement' similar to the 'movement' i get after reading research data? The symphony performances didn't give me a movement. They MOVED me...slight difference in meaning? Linguistics and all



SINC said:


> Great minds 'n all.


And yes Don, I won't deny that you have a great mind much of the time however, there's the corollary to your statement as in 'small minds seldom differ':lmao::lmao:

Ah, you know I loves you Don. And no matter what you say, anyone who can put a Louis Armstrong clip as a top story is a musical genius DEEP DOWN INSIDE. I could'a done without Johnny Cash however.

Thanks for coffee, both of you! Good morning Dr. G!! Have you decided on what you'd like Diane to put on your 'shop til you drop' tote bag? I can't decide. Some of those designs are just so incredibly unique and beautiful. Mind you, have a puppy pic of any baby doxie from the Baby G Den o Doxies would render that bag completely useless because no one would want to use it in case the bag gets dirty! I know I'd want to stare at it all the time.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. I like both Louis Armstrong and Johnny Cash ............ both have unique voices.


----------



## ciaochiao

*One of my faves!!*



Dr.G. said:


> I truly can't envision my world without some form of symphonic music. Here is what might be my favorite piece of music, by Dvorak, the 2nd movement from his "New World Symphony".
> 
> YouTube - Dvorak, New World Symphony - 2nd Mvt Part 1
> 
> 
> And here is the same movement played by a military band of all groups.
> YouTube - Dvorak - 9th Symphony 2nd Movement - Largo
> 
> I am not a snob, and there are certain pieces of classical and modern music that I don't like. Still, for me, this sort of music helps me to feel more human and in touch with things greater than I. Paix, mes amis.


Dr. G!! That's one of my favorite, although overplayed, symphonic pieces. As for not enjoying some modern pieces, I can't blame you in the least. I love some, hate some and I'm supposedly a 'trained' musician. My mentor wanted to me learn the Alban Berg piano sonata. I always listen to a piece when either deciding to or already decided to undertake the challenge. I must have listened to the Berg at least 50 times and still was doing the RCA Victor dog pose. I tried just sitting at the piano and reading through it but i couldn't make heads or tails out of the bulk of the notes. Another one that had me puzzled was Hindemith. I eventually came to love some of his work but stay away from others. I think that music is a lot like reading. We all love a specific author but read many works by others. We all love some form of music but also appreciate others. i honestly can't stand 'rap and hip-hop' but my kids all love the stuff and like the 'clean' songs. i don't understand what the words are but they do. It is my opinion that the educated mind is open to appreciating all forms of music. Appreciation is not a simile for 'like'. i don't like all country music but admit that the Oakridge Boys, Ronnie Milshap, and a few others, have produced albums with great music. But then, that's why we have a 'buffet' of music is it not?
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Do you like*



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Vicki. I like both Louis Armstrong and Johnny Cash ............ both have unique voices.


I can take Cash for only a short period of time. But I could listen to Louis forever! I'm interested to know, do you like Copeland, Bernstein, and Barber? i love all three. I think that Bernstein's West Side Story score is one of the most brilliant pieces of music, especially for the time it was composed. The rhythm, many times in 7/4, was almost unheard of in Western music at that time. Copeland's music is simply put, stirring. I always use his works when teaching integrated arts. I ask kids to 'draw' what they hear. What really stunned me once, was a little boy of about 7, listening to Copeland's Appalachian Spring suite. He drew mountains, the moon, stars, and of all things, 'cowboys' sitting around a fire. That's what he 'saw' in the music. My kids are never told what the piece is when creating their interpretations. I was so stunned. I still have his pic, in a frame, on my wall. As for Barber, i can't think of anyone who embodies the chimera of old and new classics the way he has. So, what do you think?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Copeland's music is simply put, stirring." Vicki, I strongly agree. Here is my favroite Copeland work, although I like just about everything he has written.

YouTube - Copland - Fanfare for the common Man


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, here is an interesting "hat trick". I truly like Gershwin and Bernstein.

YouTube - Gershwin, Copland & Bernstein

YouTube - Bernstein plays Gershwin

YouTube - Rhapsody in Blue- Part One


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone! It's been a busy week, so I haven't really had time to pop in. I've only got a couple of hours work left until its officially the weekend for me. Then home for lunch and off to take the kids swimming. It's been wet and dreary here for the last couple of days, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a nice weekend.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

How is everybody doing This morning? 

It's an overcast day here in Calgary. My Mother-in-law and Sister-in Law are taking our PEI relatives to the Rocky Mountains - Canmore to be exact, for a couple of days. I wish we could go because I always get such an appreciation boost for our nearby mountains when I watch their reaction to them. They are always absolutely awe struck and amazed by them each and every time we take them into them. They do not want to leave. 

On a clear day they are readily visible from Calgary. 

Thanks for the coffee and TGIF Breakfast Don. Boy, are we a bunch of night owls in this forum! Heading to Mybirdie soon to check out the always great sights. 

I think of music like I think of food...I like a wide variety and not too much of any one type. I can listen to and appreciate ANY kind of music. You might be surprised to see a lot of Rap and hard Rock next to bluegrass, Pop, Soft Rock, Opera, Country, Classical, Jazz, Reggae etc. on my iPod and in my CD collections. 

The ONLY style that I know of that can quickly get on the one remaining nerve that I have is progressive jazz.....something about the tempo changes and unanticipated sounds /melodies unsettles me in an aggravating way. My former days as a control freak haunting me I guess. :lmao:

Vicki - when I paint - I always have to have music - it helps the paint flow, don't you know


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Have a good weekend with your kids. These are the times you shall remember when they have "flown from the coop".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. 

Re opera, this was the first opera I guess you could say that I listened to and appreciated. We had many German Jews living in my apartment building when I was growing up and someone used to play this every evening in the summer, when the windows were open. I would sit at the window and listen, not knowing what I was listening to, but enjoying it nonetheless.

YouTube - Pavarotti- Flotow- M'Appari- Martha

YouTube - Fritz Wunderlich: "M'appari tutt'amor" (with Lyrics)

YouTube - Mario Lanza - M'Appari

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martha_(opera)


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao: Actually, it's not funny that your chords are destroyed. It's frustrating to try and sing what we know we can sound like only to have it come out very differently. How did you destroy your chords??
> Vicki


Simple, stupid, overusage/extension. Singing used to be my stress relief of choice...very effective. But sometimes when I knew I should stop to avoid damaging my vocal chords, I didn't, thinking it would recover - well, it didn't. My loss...now I don't have that option for stress relief..After about 2 songs, I actually start to feel pain....so I don't sing much anymore.:-(

Thanks for the opera treat this Morning Marc... That's a beautiful song..I would have loved to hear that some summer night wafting through the downtown streets. What an image that conjures up.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Kim: Our house in Calgary was situated on a hill in the northwest part of the city (just south of Nose Hill Park). We could sit on the front porch and to our right were the Rockies, with the rest of the city spread below us. We used to enjoy watching the weather, especially the lightening storms, roll across in front of us. Better than TV.

One quick little note regarding music: don't knock it until you've tried it live. There is simply no comparison to hearing any form of music recorded and hearing it live. I've taken avowed opera haters, who had only heard recorded music, to musical recitals and ... there's just something that is lost in the translation. They may not become opera lovers, but the power of those voices fills a recital hall - it's a physical presence much more than just notes. I hate recorded opera music, and don't have much use for recordings of orchestral or choral music either. But it's something completely different when it's live.

-Elaine


----------



## Dr.G.

"One quick little note regarding music: don't knock it until you've tried it live. There is simply no comparison to hearing any form of music recorded and hearing it live." Amen, Elaine. I think that this is especially true of symphonic music or chamber music, in that just watching the creation of this marvelous sound is inspiring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, it was played on an old record player (no stereo equipment back then), but it was a marvelous sound nonetheless.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Hi All;
> I'm going to just deposit a positive part of my day: this link. I'm a classical musician and this entire thing has truly moved me. Now we really can say that we have a 'World Class Orchestra' in existence. If nothing else, please listen to their version of the Brahms. So much talent on this small earth. Wow. Hope everyone's having a good day.
> 
> YouTube - YouTube Symphony Orchestra @ Carnegie Hall - Act One
> 
> Vicki


:clap::clap::clap:
Thank you so much for posting this Vicki! It is awesome and emotionally moving. I was sooo tempted to play it last night - but since it was almost midnight and the rest of the household was asleep, I thought it prudent (and perhaps self preservationist) to wait until now.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> One quick little note regarding music: don't knock it until you've tried it live. There is simply no comparison to hearing any form of music recorded and hearing it live. I've taken avowed opera haters, who had only heard recorded music, to musical recitals and ... there's just something that is lost in the translation. They may not become opera lovers, but the power of those voices fills a recital hall - it's a physical presence much more than just notes. I hate recorded opera music, and don't have much use for recordings of orchestral or choral music either. But it's something completely different when it's live.
> 
> -Elaine


I've always been intrigued by the healing (spiritual or otherwise) or therapeutic value of music, specifically sound resonance and vibrations....I'm thinking of such diametrically opposite but related things as Close Encounters of the Third kind and chanting mantras in Monastery. 



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, it was played on an old record player (no stereo equipment back then), but it was a marvelous sound nonetheless.


That would have only added to the ambience of it al.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm a country music fan, always have been, but a friend had extra tickets for the symphony and I went with her a few times. I was not prepared to enjoy it, but heck, I'm not about to turn down "free" and I was very pleasantly surprised. 

I even felt "transformed" as if the molecules in my body had re-aligned or something.

The first few times I went, the conductor was a very stuffy European fellow and the performances and selection of music reflected his taste. Then Victor Sawa arrived and instantly there was a vast change in the productions. He introduced outdoor concerts to the area and every summer there is a performance in the meadow in Wascana Partk - Mozart in the Meadow - which is sold out every year. 

The music is the same, but somehow seeing the conductor in shorts and a Roughriders t-shirt makes it more "human"

I should add that I truly have a tin ear and can't hear the high notes at all, but I still enjoy it occasionally.

But given a choice, I'd still rather listen to Johnny Cash :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"I even felt "transformed" as if the molecules in my body had re-aligned or something." A unique and accurate way of expressing one's feelings about symphonic music live.


----------



## Dr.G.

"That would have only added to the ambience of it al." Very true, Kim, especially on those hot and humid NYC summer evenings.


----------



## Dr.G.

High Tea is now being served in the Empress Lounge of the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Dreambird

Wow... I'm just in time for High Tea! 

Speaking of music... I generally don't care to watch American Idol, but this season was starting just when my computer was out being repaired so I started watching... glad I did!

Adam Lambert is just blowing my socks off week after week... he hasn't done a thing yet that I haven't liked, but I have some favourites. I LOVE his rendition of Black And White, also like his rendition of Ring Of Fire... very different and I love the original Johnny Cash but Adam did something unique with it and IMO it works. 

... and then he did Born To Be Wild... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. 

An oldie but a goodie.

YouTube - Born to be wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Marc... an absolute classic! In my library... 

Apparently from the reference to "heavy metal thunder" in that song the term "Heavy Metal" was born... 

Also love Magic Carpet Ride.

Cool video:

YouTube - Year 1969

Loved Ed Sullivan... I remember being six years old and "twisting" to the Beatles on his show and Topo Gigio...


----------



## Dreambird

Actually when I think about it... the wonderful memories that come with approaching the "age of dirt" are great... makes me feel much better about aging...


----------



## Dr.G.

"Actually when I think about it... the wonderful memories that come with approaching the "age of dirt" are great... makes me feel much better about aging..." Good for you, Diane. That's the spirit.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Topo*

Oh!! I LOVED Topo Gigo. I didn't know that's how his named was spelled. My parents would let me stay up to watch Ed Sullivan when Topo was on. I missed him so much after the show ended. It's almost the way I felt after The Friendly Giant was taken off the air. i grew up on Friendly and loved Jerome. I didn't care much for Rusty but what the heck, they always had those little playing kitties..does anyone remember those?

Diane, you're dating yourself to be around my age!! We BOTH grew up in that age didn't we? What an incredible time for everything. Thank goodness the internet wasn't up and running back then or we'd have had 'new stuff overload'. I don't know that we could have handled that as well as the Beatles, Stones, end of a war, etc. One has to wonder however, how things would have differed had there been internet (with today's) efficacy. So having said that, Diane, you're not getting old! You're still a young thang!!:love2:

As for the Steppenwolf, WOW, there really isn't anything like the real thing is there? But yes, Adam Lambert is definitely a star. Wait until he does his OWN stuff and doesn't need to pay homage to any of the judges or general audience. I think he'll produce some pretty good stuff. He certainly has the stage presence down!
Vicki


----------



## Cameo

WOW! Just WOW! I finally heard that Susan Boyle sing and WOW!!!

YouTube - Susan Boyle - Singer - Britains Got Talent 2009 (With Lyrics)

Someone found this on the internet too, I gather she recorded this, maybe for someone, maybe an attempt to publish herself earlier?

YouTube - Susan Boyle - Cry Me A River - 1999 Recording (From The Scottish Daily Record Newspaper)

I hope the links work, I am at home on this lousy dial up and hard to check.


----------



## Cameo

Ohoh - the second link works but the video was removed due to term of use violation......


----------



## Dreambird

ciaochiao said:


> Oh!! I LOVED Topo Gigo. I didn't know that's how his named was spelled. My parents would let me stay up to watch Ed Sullivan when Topo was on. I missed him so much after the show ended. It's almost the way I felt after The Friendly Giant was taken off the air. i grew up on Friendly and loved Jerome. I didn't care much for Rusty but what the heck, they always had those little playing kitties..does anyone remember those?


Yup... I remember those guys, I watched the Friendly Giant and Mr. Dressup. I didn't have to have special permission to stay up late to see Topo Gigio as Ed Sullivan was on early Sunday evenings where I was. My parents got such a hoot out my "twisting" to the music of the Beattles... 



> Diane, you're dating yourself to be around my age!! We BOTH grew up in that age didn't we? What an incredible time for everything. Thank goodness the internet wasn't up and running back then or we'd have had 'new stuff overload'. I don't know that we could have handled that as well as the Beatles, Stones, end of a war, etc. One has to wonder however, how things would have differed had there been internet (with today's) efficacy. So having said that, Diane, you're not getting old! You're still a young thang!!:love2:


Just a guess, but I'd say we must be in the same age group give or take a few...  I don't know about having the internet back then, I guess we would have been used to it as we are now but in all honesty I wouldn't go back and do it differently myself at this point... 
"Still a young thang"... you keep saying that OK... :lmao:



> As for the Steppenwolf, WOW, there really isn't anything like the real thing is there? But yes, Adam Lambert is definitely a star. Wait until he does his OWN stuff and doesn't need to pay homage to any of the judges or general audience. I think he'll produce some pretty good stuff. He certainly has the stage presence down!
> Vicki


I think he'll go far whether they name him the new "American Idol" or not... he's just too good to go away. 

I love the old original "real" things... can't beat 'em. I'd love to hear Adam do some Led Zeppelin... having said that...


----------



## KC4

Hi Jeanne! how's it going? 

Hey Dreambirdie - How's flyin? 

S'up Vicki? Ciao-ing good? 

Marc - You still Mark Mark Marking? 

Don - Every "thang" in Sinc? 

Elaine - Everything well with you MLeh-D?
..
Did I miss High Tea? 
Oh well, How about some low -tea?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hey Young Thang!*

Hi Diane (you young thang you!)

Yes, I agree. I'd like to hear Lambert do Stairway to Heaven. i'd also like to hear him do the Cohen song, Hallelujah. I think he could really do something neat to the song which would put him in league with the Rufus Wainright version. Honestly, I don't like Cohen's singing voice but what a poet! Did you see the 'I'm your man' documentary on Cohen? Pretty interesting stuff. AND, since you're also a buff on 70's stuff, you might like tuning in for the new show, SPECTACLE' with Elvis Costello and..... The 1st interview was Elton John. The 2nd interview was with the Police. i thought the show was going to be, well, BOORRRRING, not because Costello's boring, but because I thought, what the heck could they say during an interview that would rivet me to the TV for an hour? I was SO pleasantly surprised. In fact, it must have been a debut for Sting and Costello to sing 'Allison', using acoustic guitar. And Elton john, well, I always knew the guy was talented but wow, he is TALENTED. I think it airs on CTV at 10 EST. I know you're not a TV groupie but you might like listening to the show while you do your creative things - I read, write, etc. while i watch TV. i actually don't watch, just listen. I suppose i could have been born in the era of the radio!!
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Jeanne... there was video to accompany the second link? 

Oh well... I heard her sing the song at least, AWESOME! :clap:

I love seeing Simon sitting there on TV with his chin in his hands to keep it from hitting the floor too... :lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*hahahaaha!!*



KC4 said:


> Hi Jeanne! how's it going?
> 
> Hey Dreambirdie - How's flyin?
> 
> S'up Vicki? Ciao-ing good?
> 
> Marc - You still Mark Mark Marking?
> 
> Don - Every "thang" in Sinc?
> 
> Did I miss High Tea?
> Oh well, How about some low -tea?



For me, how about 'no tea'? (me no likee teaXX) ) I'll take the baked goodies though....How's it hanging with you Kim? Did you guys get "all strung out" guitar shopping?:lmao::lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*What the...*



Dreambird said:


> Jeanne... there was video to accompany the second link?
> 
> Oh well... I heard her sing the song at least, AWESOME! :clap:
> 
> I love seeing Simon sitting there on TV with his chin in his hands to keep it from hitting the floor too... :lmao:


Me second the comment from Diane. Oh well, we've all heard her sing by now, and she is truly remarkable, but I wish they'd stop showing her every 10 minutes on whatever show i'm watching. But yes, i must agree with your comment about Simon. You know, i've NEVER seen Simon smile that smile, ever. I've watched a few BGTs and have only now seen that Simon is capable of a real, genuine smile!! Piers can be anal as well. Who's the pretty lady in the middle?
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Oh Vicki, that Rufus Wainright version of Hallelujah just makes me break out in goose bumps... it's... it's... it's... I haven't the right words... "goose bump" material!

I'll tune that show in tonight, thanks... I often just listen while I do stuff in Photoshop etc as well. I have my list of TV shows that I like and watch but not a whole lot. Often I prefer to wait until the Season ends and try to pick the DVDs for reasonable somewhere. HATE commercials!!! tptptptp

Hiya Kim,

Flying's all clear today...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. How is Life treating you these days? We are all pulling for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - You still Mark Mark Marking?" Yes, I have until the 24th to get everything completed.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Until...*



Dreambird said:


> Oh Vicki, that Rufus Wainright version of Hallelujah just makes me break out in goose bumps... it's... it's... it's... I haven't the right words... "goose bump" material!
> 
> I'll tune that show in tonight, thanks... I often just listen while I do stuff in Photoshop etc as well. I have my list of TV shows that I like and watch but not a whole lot. Often I prefer to wait until the Season ends and try to pick the DVDs for reasonable somewhere. HATE commercials!!! tptptptp
> 
> Hiya Kim,
> 
> Flying's all clear today...


i have to completely agree with you Diane, about commercials that is until....until i no longer had cable and coudln't watch the Aussie open live. I thought, 'That's ok, I can watch it on TSN after the match is over and still get my dose of tennis." So, I did just that. But there were NO COMMERCIALS and the match, rather than lasting the usual 3 hrs, took all of about 1.3 hrs and it was really weird watching it that way. I watch most CTV shows on their viewer but really need the time to go potty or something like that. I see commercials as my bathroom break:lmao::lmao: It doesn't help that I can't sit for more than 10 min at a time anyway. Short attention span. Guess that's why my marriages only lasted a couple of years as well:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Dr. G, I do not envy you AT ALL. I've done both TA and marking. I preferred TA-ing because the lesson was done and over in the class. With marking, it's an all night, all day affair. No bathroom breaks allowed there! I'm not sure about you, but I always marked with a tentative mark the 1st round. Then after surveying how well or poorly the entire group did, I'd often have no choice but to go back and up everyone's marks by a certain amount. Very trying. Good luck and for a change, "here Dr. G, have some herbal tea!"
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the herbal tea, Vicki.


----------



## Ena

Evening all! Celebrating a big day here. Got the washing out for the first time this year.:lmao:
I revel in simple pleasures or I'm easy to please or something. 

I recall marking first year exams many moons ago and the all night thing. Marked Intro Psychology exams. One person spelled Freud as Fraud. Another described the development of a babies brain as 'psychic putty' Funny the things that one remembers years later.

Enjoyable weekend all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. I get a variety of spelling miscues on finals as well, but they are reflective take home finals, so they have time to write them and reflect upon what they have written ................ and to edit what they have written.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to see more and more people returning to The Shang. Keeps our family active and in touch with each other.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite!*



Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Ann. I get a variety of spelling miscues on finals as well, but they are reflective take home finals, so they have time to write them and reflect upon what they have written ................ and to edit what they have written.


Absolutely correct Dr. G. With the current abilities of Word, there are NO EXCUSES for 'real' spelling errors. They do have time to edit. I take marks off for incorrect spelling because in my opinion, that's like playing a symphonic piece by whomever, but just 'slipping in' the odd wrong note. Totally destroys the entire piece. But I have a feeling that you're a very kind prof. 

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, ALL of the G-doxies, including putative baby doxies! And yes, more people that i don't know are appearing here. It will be time for Don to send out a new 'legend' for me Where has he been today anyway? It's not as if he's been confounding us in the WAI....DON!! Yoo hoo??
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night Marc... sleep tight!


----------



## KC4

Dreambirdie - my brain's been generating "slogan's" for your puppy photo:

Here for your consideration, use, abuse, disposal etc....

I don't know about you, but I'm feeling rather BAGGED!

Go Ahead! If I'm not there in a minute, start without me!

Pooped Pooch Pouch

Pooched Pooch Pouch

Pooped Pinsch Pouch 

Pack a Peck of Pickled Pooches

To Pooched to Mooch!

I'll mooch a treat later. Can you put it in a doggie bag?

Doggie Bag! (You could have a whole line of these with different doggies on each) 

Just waiting for my massage at the Spa

Dream Doggie

I'll chase the NEXT cat, OK? 

I'm feeling a Little Pinsched right now. 

A Little Pinsch for Good Luck!

Beware - I'm packing a loaded Pinsch! 

and so on etc etc etc...

Had to write them down or they would keep swirllng in my po widdle bwain. 

Have a good night!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Excellent*



KC4 said:


> Dreambirdie - my brain's been generating "slogan's" for your puppy photo:
> 
> Here for your consideration, use, abuse, disposal etc....
> 
> I don't know about you, but I'm feeling rather BAGGED!
> 
> Go Ahead! If I'm not there in a minute, start without me!
> 
> Pooped Pooch Pouch
> 
> Pooched Pooch Pouch
> 
> Pooped Pinsch Pouch
> 
> Pack a Peck of Pickled Pooches
> 
> To Pooched to Mooch!
> 
> I'll mooch a treat later. Can you put it in a doggie bag?
> 
> Doggie Bag! (You could have a whole line of these with different doggies on each)
> 
> Just waiting for my massage at the Spa
> 
> Dream Doggie
> 
> I'll chase the NEXT cat, OK?
> 
> I'm feeling a Little Pinsched right now.
> 
> A Little Pinsch for Good Luck!
> 
> Beware - I'm packing a loaded Pinsch!
> 
> and so on etc etc etc...
> 
> Had to write them down or they would keep swirllng in my po widdle bwain.
> 
> Have a good night!


I love your lines Kim. i'm sure that Diane can use them and even develop a product that fits tot the slogan as well as using the one of Fidget/Fatigue. Wow, this is so exciting! Seeing the birth of a creation. I had all my kids by C-section and so I didn't really 'see' my birth :lmao::lmao:
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Hey thanks Kim!

I copied them all to a text file and saved it in my CafePress folder with the "Dog" stuff. I could do several Tote Bags with different slogans... that's easy enough. You never know... some might look good on Throw Pillows or T-Shirts or something too. 

There's one throw pillow that's now in the "Pooch Palace" section (used to be in "Potpourri") that was popular for Christmas, maybe gifts I guess... everyone liked the "Whose The Boss?" one. I've done a couple more since... doggie jokes I've saved...


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> Oh Vicki, that Rufus Wainright version of Hallelujah just makes me break out in goose bumps... it's... it's... it's... I haven't the right words... "goose bump" material!


If you want goose bump material, this is my favourite hymn of all time sung accapella by LeAnn Rimes. Bet you can't watch the whole thing without some emotion.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Note to Jeanne: The link is down to your site for whatever reason. Can you check it please?


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all, time to rise and shine!










The weekend Heart Smart Buffet is ready, as are the hot and cold beverages of your choice. Enjoy.


----------



## rgray

Dreambird said:


> Oh Vicki, that Rufus Wainright version of Hallelujah just makes me break out in goose bumps... it's... it's... it's... I haven't the right words... "goose bump" material!


Rufus Wainright? XX) Ghaaaack! XX) (where is that barf smilie when you really need it?) That guy is bloody awful at anything he, pardon the expression, sings - can't carry a tune in a bucket or a rhythm either .... If it weren't for his pedigree he'd be washing dishes in some roadside diner at best....

LeAnn Rimes I like.

Cuppa Joe to go, SVP. Gotta get on down the road to do another workshop in Mac-ery at the community college today....


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> It will be time for Don to send out a new 'legend' for me Where has he been today anyway? It's not as if he's been confounding us in the WAI....DON!! Yoo hoo??
> Vicki


I am still here, just working through a bit of a problem that came up unexpectedly. Back in August, Ann was told she would have to see a specialist for a health issue. She went on a waiting list and finally got to see the lady doctor in January at which time she was told she would need corrective surgery.

Yesterday, she got a phone call that the surgeon had a cancellation and they could do her surgery on Tuesday the 21st, exactly one week before we were due to leave on our trip.

She will be in the hospital for five days, but the doc says she should be fine to travel as it is a good way to recoup. She cannot lift anything for six weeks, so she can relax while the three of us do all the work. We are delaying our departure until the 1st or 2nd, depending on how she is feeling.

Unless of course, she is not up to it. In that case, we'll go to plan B.


----------



## ciaochiao

*What lineage?*



rgray said:


> Rufus Wainright? XX) Ghaaaack! XX) (where is that barf smilie when you really need it?) That guy is bloody awful at anything he, pardon the expression, sings - can't carry a tune in a bucket or a rhythm either .... If it weren't for his pedigree he'd be washing dishes in some roadside diner at best....


What pedigree? Wainright has a pedigree? I'm not in agreement with you about Wainright, but feel that way about Kris Kristofferson. I watched him last night and thank goodness there were other performers there to drown out his voice, or lack thereof. But i sometimes wonder, Kristofferson is a Rhodes scholar. With those brains, he chose the arts. huh, just goes to show not all scholars destroy themselves with academics



SINC said:


> Good Morning all, time to rise and shine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weekend Heart Smart Buffet is ready, as are the hot and cold beverages of your choice. Enjoy.


OMG!! So YOU'RE THE ONE!! You woke me up. I finally fell asleep at 1 a.m. only to have my eyes snap open at the sound of your virtual alarm!! Arggghhhh. If it wasn't for your leane Rimes performance to awaken me, I'd be 'ratzer fratzering' all over this thread. OK. I'll grab something healthy from your buffet - THANK YOU DON, and do something I haven't for quite a while - read on paper. I don't do it anymore because i get so damn frustrated not being able to see the print. I don't have any 'large print' novels because prior to this year, I didn't have any 'large seeing' issues. I want to read a novel.. A good, crappy, novel. Something by Grisham, Sanders, Turow, Jeffery Archer!! Just some good old unadulterated well written drivel. I don't want truth!! I want justice! OK, I guess i want humor too.... ok Don, here I come to mybirdie.ca Hope you got the funnies posted!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Yep, there are funnies to be sure this morning Vicki!


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> What pedigree? Wainright has a pedigree?


His father is Loudon Wainwright III.




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





His mother is Kate McGarrigle of the McGarrigle Sisters.




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ciaochiao

*So now I know*



rgray said:


> His father is Loudon Wainwright III.
> His mother is Kate McGarrigle of the McGarrigle Sisters.


Huh. Never heard of them either. But boy, does he ever look like his dad! I listened to the Loudon Wainright youtube link. He sounds a lot like his father as well. As for the mom, I shall have a listen after i've read mybirdie.ca

Thanks for the links RG. I'm not a country, r&b, folk, or blues person at all. I like something in all types of music but my focus is on classical. I suppose that's why I have no clue who his parents are. No, i just like his version more than any other version I've heard. Cohen himself, sings his own song but it's really painful to listen to. It's like hearing a reading from certain authors. You wish they'd just have allowed the reader to maintain the voices they created in their own minds.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow*



SINC said:


> I am still here, just working through a bit of a problem that came up unexpectedly. Back in August, Ann was told she would have to see a specialist for a health issue. She went on a waiting list and finally got to see the lady doctor in January at which time she was told she would need corrective surgery.
> 
> Yesterday, she got a phone call that the surgeon had a cancellation and they could do her surgery on Tuesday the 21st, exactly one week before we were due to leave on our trip.
> 
> She will be in the hospital for five days, but the doc says she should be fine to travel as it is a good way to recoup. She cannot lift anything for six weeks, so she can relax while the three of us do all the work. We are delaying our departure until the 1st or 2nd, depending on how she is feeling.
> 
> Unless of course, she is not up to it. In that case, we'll go to plan B.


First of all, what's plan B? Second, what does Ann say? I'm sure that she knows herself better than any outsider (doctors, specialists, etc.). furthermore, isn't Ann a nurse? Is she familiar with the recovery time for this procedure? Would Ann feel comfortable sitting there while the rest of you three 'do the work'?? I really, really doubt that. Ann doesn't sound like that type of person even though I KNOW you'd snap at her to sit down in your gruff and loving way. So having said that, I think that plan B, which is likely to delay your trip a bit, may be the best. I repeat, I simply do not picture Ann as the type who can just sit there. She's too active and independent I think. I don't know Don. I don't know Ann but I know what type of person she must be to keep you in line
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Ann herself admits that she is over active and that this trip will force her to slow down and allow recovery time. It was her choice to have the procedure done for that very reason. 

It will be difficult for her not to try and do some things and she knows it. Thus she is using the timing to be able to count on her sister and hubby and I to keep her entertained and occupied while we travel. And yes, she's an RN and knows full well what to expect and how she will deal with it.

I would never force her to go somewhere if she is not up to it and if she isn't, she will say so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the Heart Smart Buffet and coffee. Just the thing to get me started grading this morning. Sorry to hear of Ann's situation. Still, as you say, she is a RN and knows what needs to be done with and as a patient. Give her my best.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Plan B*

That's what i'd suspect about Ann. I'm wondering however, what was plan B? I KNOW you'd never force her to go if she didn't feel up to it. I know how much you love your gal there Don. If Ann thinks she can 'obey' her own knowledge of medicine, then by all means, you guys should head out as soon as possible. What a great trek you guys are taking! Incidentally, what happens to mybirdie.ca when you're traveling? Does this also mean that I'll have to go elsewhere for my daily funnies?:-(
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, CC and Robert. How are you both this fine morning?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Morning!!*

Good Morning to you Dr. G. We're doing ok on this end of Toronto. It's a truly beautiful day out as it was yesterday. The temps are around 20. I'm told the temps will go down after the weekend but at least we've got a bit of reprieve. My tulips and some unknown blue small to the ground flowers are coming up. They're not crocuses. I don't have a clue what they are. How's everything in St. John's? Did I get it right this time?

Dr. G, did you ever look at Don's video of extreme sheep herding by the 'Baa studs'? I just watched it AGAIN, for about the 6th time. I can't stop laughing everytime I watch it. If you haven't, here's the link:YouTube - Extreme Sheep LED Art

Thanks Don, for everlasting smiles!!
Vicki
PS, Actually make that 7. I'm watching it as I write this!! you MUST go see it please!:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, CC. Yes, St. John's is spelled just this way here in NL. All goes well here. No tulips in sight yet, since the ground has refrozen once again. The little crocus that had popped up are all dead now due to the snow and cold. Such is Life.

Still, the sun is shining and the doxies are sleeping, as my wife and son get a chance to sleep in on a Saturday morning.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Incidentally, what happens to mybirdie.ca when you're traveling? Does this also mean that I'll have to go elsewhere for my daily funnies?:-(
> Vicki


Never fear Vicki, I have the technology to maintain mybirdie.ca on a daily basis, provided I have a cell phone signal. While I do not anticipate any difficulties, it may not be updated for a day or two at the worst.


----------



## ciaochiao

*A record*



SINC said:


> Never fear Vicki, I have the technology to maintain mybirdie.ca on a daily basis, provided I have a cell phone signal. While I do not anticipate any difficulties, it may not be updated for a day or two at the worst.


Whew!! You know what Don? I don't buy many videos at ALL because more than you, I don't like redundancy. Unless a movie is so superb, i don't think I've voluntarily watched anything more than once. I'm not sure what it is about the video link you gave, but I have watched that damn thing 7 times!! i love it and each time I watch it, I can't stop laughing. Have those guys done anything else? What a name: the Baaaastuds!! I linked it again in a previous post. I hope you don't mind. It is priceless.:clap::clap:
Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Ann herself admits that she is over active and that this trip will force her to slow down and allow recovery time. It was her choice to have the procedure done for that very reason.
> 
> It will be difficult for her not to try and do some things and she knows it. Thus she is using the timing to be able to count on her sister and hubby and I to keep her entertained and occupied while we travel. And yes, she's an RN and knows full well what to expect and how she will deal with it.
> 
> I would never force her to go somewhere if she is not up to it and if she isn't, she will say so.


Don, please let Ann know that I'll be thinking of her and hoping for a speedy recovery.

I think what you meant to say is "I _could_ never force her [Ann] to .............. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Quotes from Great Leaders Movie - NC

Very inspirational. Spend a few minutes watching. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## MLeh

*Warning: grammar nazi*



Dreambird said:


> everyone liked the "Whose The Boss?" one.


Or maybe "Who's the boss?"

(Whose being the possessive in this case, while who's is the contraction of 'who is'. It's like its and it's. Its is possessive, while it's is the contraction of it is.)

Umm ... anyway ...

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## MLeh

Pretty good, Marc. Thanks for asking. I've been up for a couple of hours - (since 4:30 our time). Have a banana loaf in the oven right now, so Shangers's can have a slice once it's cooled down. Looks to be another day in paradise here, but we'll see once the sun is actually over the horizon. 

In the interim: cleaning off my desk from a hectic week. Saturdays are the only days I have to get paper work done, but I hope to get outside later.

Hope everyone is having good weekends.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice to be back and say hello on a saturday morning.

How are things here in the Shang?


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that all goes well, Elaine. I would love some banana loaf when it comes out of the oven. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Seems like you are in a good mood. Kudos.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc.

Although I was up late working last night, I did manage to get a good night's sleep in and woke up with some extra energy today. Wish the weather would cooperate though and get some sun out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I shall trade you some sun (very sunny this morning) for some warmth (we just hit 0C). Deal???


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, please let Ann know that I'll be thinking of her and hoping for a speedy recovery.
> 
> I think what you meant to say is "I _could_ never force her [Ann] to ..............
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Yep "could" too.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Yep "could" too.


I'd like to see you try 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki/Don, just watched that clip about the sheep and the LED lights. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> I'd like to see you try
> 
> Margaret


Nope, not that brave. Or stupid.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Vicki/Don, just watched that clip about the sheep and the LED lights. Amazing.


Yeah Marc, when I saw it, I knew I had to run it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I had an Old English Sheepdog way back when, and I was always amazed at how Annie would instinctually try to herd the children, all of whom loved her, when they ran about Churchill Park. Still, those dogs were amazing.


----------



## overkill

Sure thing Marc, I can spare a few degrees


----------



## Dr.G.

Great, Steve. Let's see ................. it is -1C here with loads of sunshine ................ +22C there .................. so, if you send me +8C I shall send you loads of sunshine and a nice ocean breeze. One warning, the air has no smog or pollution, just clean ocean air. Deal?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oh no!!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Great, Steve. Let's see ................. it is -1C here with loads of sunshine ................ +22C there .................. so, if you send me +8C I shall send you loads of sunshine and a nice ocean breeze. One warning, the air has no smog or pollution, just clean ocean air. Deal?


AIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYY We're MELTING, WE'RE MELTING! Oh wait, that's the clean air....

We'll take the sunshine and ocean breeze for sure Dr. G. Steve, is it really 22 here? I just went out with #3 and it started to rain. I should'a kicked the guy down the block when i saw him washing his car:lmao:. Oh well, at least we had 1.5 nice days.:-(
Vicki

PS, I know Dr. G, aren't those dogs incredible? Actually, one poster said that they should have named the dogs in the movie as well since it really was them, doing the hard labor! I LOVED the en massed sheep figure that's little legs moved. I couldn't believe the fireworks sequence. All i can say is Thanks over and over again to Don. i haven't ever watched one video this number of times....RECORD BREAKING!! My kids like watching it as well, just so you know it's not just me


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the Heart Smart Buffet Don - hits the spot.. Soon, I'll be off to rummage through the archives of My Birdie....Thanks for the Leanne Rimes song - I loved it but thought her outfit was disrespectful of the setting...and I'm not even a regular church goer. 

Speaking of Church....here is one of my favorite singers to listen to: Charlotte Church




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Thanks for the inspirational quotes clip Marc - They were awesome including the photos that accompanied them. 




MLeh said:


> Or maybe "Who's the boss?"
> 
> (Whose being the possessive in this case, while who's is the contraction of 'who is'. It's like its and it's. Its is possessive, while it's is the contraction of it is.)


:lmao::clap:Thank you Grammar Nazi - I always get those mixed up....can always use a refresher lesson. You know English is one of the HARDEST languages to master? 



SINC said:


> Nope, not that brave. Or stupid.


Awww.... And I was looking forward to the blow-by-blow account of what happened (to You) when you tried. 

It's nice in Calgary today too..+9 sunny...I'll trade you a degree or two for a whiff of sea air Marc! Deal?


----------



## Dr.G.

We have "zoomed" up to +2.5C with lots of sunshine still.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hahahahaaa!!!*



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> I'll be off to rummage through the archives of My Birdie...


Kim, you must watch the video of the sheep and the sheep dogs. I re-pasted Don's original link here in the Shang. If not, you'll find it in his Apr. 12 archives, near the bottom.



KC4 said:


> :lmao::clap:Thank you Grammar Nazi - I always get those mixed up....can always use a refresher lesson. You know English is one of the HARDEST languages to master?


GRAMMAR NAZI!!!!! HahahahahahaaaaaaaBAAAAAhhhahahahaha!! I've never heard anyone use that term before. You're right about the English language. I'd rather try and learn to write traditional Chinese than learn English grammar again. You know what other words i mess up and have to really think about them? the 's words. Possessive vs plural vs contractions. I almost HAVE contractions thinking about them:lmao::lmao:

AND NO DEALS WITH DR. G!! We have dibs on his fresh air and ocean breeze plus sunshine. tptptptp


----------



## Dreambird

Good (last minutes of the) Morning...  Probably gone by the time I finish typing...



SINC said:


> If you want goose bump material, this is my favourite hymn of all time sung accapella by LeAnn Rimes. Bet you can't watch the whole thing without some emotion.


That is a lovely piece Don, she does it well and it's one that always gets emotion from me even though I'm not a religious person. Another one is The Old Rugged Cross because my Dad loved it and Ave Maria as it's my Mom's favourite.



rgray said:


> His father is Loudon Wainwright III.
> 
> His mother is Kate McGarrigle of the McGarrigle Sisters.



I am familiar with the McGarrigle Sisters a little, thanks for the introduction to Loudon Wainright III. Buuuut I still like Rufus as well... sorry... 



SINC said:


> Ann herself admits that she is over active and that this trip will force her to slow down and allow recovery time. It was her choice to have the procedure done for that very reason.


Pass on my best wishes to Ann for a successful, uneventful procedure and speedy recovery, Don...  And I hope she enjoys her "on the road" recovery to the fullest extent!

[QUOTEI would never force her to go somewhere if she is not up to it and if she isn't, she will say so.[/QUOTE]

Margaret and I would like to watch you "try"! 

]


MLeh said:


> Or maybe "Who's the boss?"
> 
> (Whose being the possessive in this case, while who's is the contraction of 'who is'. It's like its and it's. Its is possessive, while it's is the contraction of it is.)
> 
> Umm ... anyway ...
> 
> Morning all.


Noted, thank you... that never sounded right to me some how. I should listen to my instincts more!

May I have a slice of banana bread with my coffee please?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdgnieg.
It is an elxampe of the phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid. Aoccdrnig
to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer inwaht oredr
the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist
and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and
you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid
deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig
huh? yaeh and I awlyas thought slpeling was ipmorantt!"

If you utilize grammar effectively (i.e., syntactic and semantic cues), then reading this is easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

How to Write Real Good [sic]


1. Verbs has to agree with their subjects.

2. Prepositions are not words to end sentences with.

3. And don't start a sentence with a conjunction.

4. It Is wrong to ever split an infinitive, in spite of what the Oxford
Dictionary now says!

5. Avoid using a cliche like the plague. (They're old hat)

6. Also, always avoid annoying alliteration.

7. Also too, never, ever use repetitive redundancies.

8. Be more or less specific.

9. Parenthetical remarks (however relevant) are (usually) unnecessary.

10. No sentence fragments.

11. Contractions aren't necessary and shouldn't be used.

12. Foreign words and phrases are not apropos.

13. Do not be redundant; do not use more words than necessary; it's
highly superfluous.

14. Never generalize.

15. Comparisons are as bad as cliches.

16. Don't use no double negatives.

17. Eschew ampersands & abbreviations, etc.

18. One-word sentences? Eliminate.

19. Analogies in writing are like feathers on a snake.

20. The passive voice is to be avoided.

21. Eliminate commas, that are, not necessary. Parenthetical words
however should be enclosed in commas.

22. Never use a big word when a diminutive one will suffice.

23. Kill all exclamation points!!!

24. Use words correctly, irregardless of how others use them.

25. Don't write an incomplete

26. Understatement is always the absolute best way to put forth
earthshaking ideas.

27. Use the apostrophe in it's proper place and omit it when its not needed.

28. Eliminate quotations. As Ralph Waldo Emerson said, "I hate
quotations. Tell me what you know."

29. If you've heard it once, you've heard it a thousand times: Resist
hyperbole; not one writer in a million can use it effectively.

30. Puns are for children, not for groan readers.

31. Go around the barn at high noon to avoid colloquialisms.

32. Even if a mixed metaphor sings, it should be derailed.

33. Who needs rhetorical questions?

34. Exaggeration is a billion times worse than understatement.

And finally...

35. Proofread carefully to see if you any words out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder

(AAADD)

Recently, I was diagnosed with AAADD: Age Activated
Attention Deficit Disorder. This is how it manifests:

I decided to wash my car. As I started toward the
garage, I spotted the mail on the hall table.

I should go through the mail before I wash the car.

I lay the car keys on the table, put the junk mail in
the trash can under the table, and notice that the
trash can is full.

So, I put the bills back on the table and take out
the trash first.

Since I'm going to be near the mailbox when I take
out the trash anyway, I might as well pay the bills
first.

I see my checkbook on the table, but there is only
one check left. My extra checks are in my desk in the
study, so I go to my desk, where I find the bottle of
juice that I had been drinking.

I'm going to look for my checks, but first I need to
push the juice aside so that I don't accidentally
knock it over.

But the juice is getting warm, and should be put in
the refrigerator to keep it cold.

Heading toward the kitchen with the juice, a vase of
flowers on the counter catches my eye. They need to be
watered.

I set the juice down on the counter, and find my
reading glasses, for which I've been searching all
morning

I had better put them back on my desk, but first I'm
going to water the flowers.

I set the glasses back down on the counter, fill a
container with water, and suddenly spot the TV remote.

Someone left it on the kitchen table. Tonight when we
sit down to watch TV, we will be looking for the
remote, but nobody will remember that it's on the
kitchen table.

I should put it back in the den where it belongs, but
first I'll water the flowers.

I splash some water on the flowers, but most of it
spills on the floor. So, I put the remote back down on
the table, and get some towels to wipe up the spill.

Then I head down the hall trying to remember what I
was planning to do.

At the end of the day:

the car isn't washed,

the bills aren't paid,

there is a warm bottle of juice sitting on the
counter,

the flowers aren't watered,

there is still only one check in my checkbook,

I can't find the remote,

I can't find my glasses,

and I don't remember what I did with the car keys.

I'm trying to figure out why nothing got done today;
it's quite baffling because I know I was busy all
day long, and I'm really tired.

I know this is a serious problem, and I'll try to get
some help for it, but first I'll check my e-mail.

Do me a favor, will you? Forward this message to
whomever you think might enjoy it, because I don't
remember who I've already sent it to.


----------



## ciaochiao

*NanaBread*

Hi there Diane!

How be you this morn? Here is a Cafe Chez Marc freshly baked slice of 'nana bread with tons of fresh, creamery butter!! I ate the other half of the loaf and most of the butter as well

how's Fidget now that the weather is better?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"AND NO DEALS WITH DR. G!! We have dibs on his fresh air and ocean breeze plus sunshine." We have so much sunshine today that there is plenty to go around ................ as well as a clean ocean breeze off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dreambird

*munching banana bread**... ummppff, good! Thanks for remembering the butter ... 

Fidget will be able to start using his area of the backyard soon, however he still prefers to stand on the back of the couch and bark out the window at everyone he sees! He needs some outdoor exercise though. 
He passed his Vet exam with flying colours the other day and the Vet even remarked that he seemed to be "well exercised"... *lol**. He won't go near an outside door in the weather we have been going through but I will open the hallway to him and encourage him to run around the house in a big circle. Being a small dog I guess that does the trick... 

Good Day Marc, it's a wonderful day here today! My daylilies are breaking ground on the south side of the house but I'm not taking away the dead stuff just yet as last year they got a stiff frost in June! I want them to be a bit more fruitful this year and have all fingers crossed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. My wife is from Calgary and had to learn a whole style of gardening when she came here to St.John's.


----------



## KC4

:lmao::lmao::clap::clap::clap:
Thanks Marc for the lessons on writing and the warning for AAADD!

Both hilarious! The AAADD sounds like a page out of my own diary somedays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to be of help, Kim. What's AAADD?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Glad to be of help, Kim. What's AAADD?


Well, the AAA is a very tiny bra and the DD is, well, you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, don't forget that we are a family thread here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you came up with another good WAI pic.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, don't forget that we are a family thread here in The Shang.


Yeah Marc, I know, but every family I have ever known has bras involved, so take a deep breath, it's OK.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you came up with another good WAI pic.


It seems the ones I just stumble upon are the best. When I try too hard, they get guessed right off the bat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Your cryptic clues, I find, are helpful. Makes it more interesting.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Glad to be of help, Kim. What's AAADD?


:lmao:Obviously I'm not alone in suffering from it....



SINC said:


> Well, the AAA is a very tiny bra and the DD is, well, you know.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Obviously I'm not alone in suffering from it...." Luckily, I do Tai Chi for this and drink some sort of tea, which helps ................ when I remember to do the Tai Chi ............... and to drink the tea ........... but then, where was I ................. ???


----------



## KC4

More Susan Boyle for those interested.....

'Talent' star keeps singing, raves keep coming - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

I heard her on Larry King Live. I was one of the last people to have picked up on all of this, and it was not until my son and wife were talking about her, and I asked "What are you talking about?", that I was directed to the various sites with her singing.


----------



## Dr.G.

You know, if we stop posting here in The Shang, in about 14 months the "What am I?" thread will overtake us. That thread is addictive.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> I heard her on Larry King Live. I was one of the last people to have picked up on all of this, and it was not until my son and wife were talking about her, and I asked "What are you talking about?", that I was directed to the various sites with her singing.


Ah, sorry you missed it Marc, I posted a link to the original video here on the Shang several days ago. I thought of bringing it up again since there was no discussion here about it. 

The video of her whole performance start to finish is on YouTube but they don't let us embed this video so follow the link.

YouTube - Susan Boyle - Singer - Britains Got Talent 2009 (With Lyrics)


----------



## Dr.G.

I liked the fact that people who wrote her off even before she opened up her mouth are now saying "mea culpa".


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> You know, if we stop posting here in The Shang, in about 14 months the "What am I?" thread will overtake us. That thread is addictive.


Yes, but so is THIS thread...so we're not likely going to stop posting in it....

Don comes up with the greatest puzzlers in WAI.....When you see the whole picture - it's an "OF COURSE!"(slapping self in forehead motion) ...but I really don't have the foggiest until it's too late usually.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, we have had a great ride these past 6 years here in The Shang ................. and the ride is not over yet. There are still friendships to make .............. tears and laughter to share ............ promises to keep ................... and even a few more doxies pups to be born. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Whew! It took me two days to catch up on the posts from the 4th of April. Boy, you guys talk a lot.
This is by far the best version of Amazing grace I have heard: YouTube - Il Divo - Amazing Grace
This may have been posted earlier but worth another listen.

Back from our nation's capital. Specialist gave me a good report so nothing is changed.

Good to see Ann back now and then. I've missed you.

Hope you all have a good evening


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, glad to hear that you have returned and are well. Welcome home. Bolor Special for one and all, on the house. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The first time I ever heard Amazing Grace was back in 1973 when I was living near a church in Waycross, Georgia. I wandered by one Sunday and heard this song being sung. I wandered into the church, and sat down in the back. It was not until the singing stopped and everyone looked around that I realized that I was the only white face in the church. The pastor came back and asked me what I was doing there, and I told him that I was drawn to the beautiful sounds of the singing. He smiled and told me to sit and partake in the singing. I have no voice, but I loved to listen to the singing of gospel music sung as it should be sung.

This is my favorite version of Amazing Grace, sung by Judy Collins.
YouTube - Judy Collins - Amazing Grace (Without Choir Version)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let us all take a moment and give thanks to those members of our Shang family who are present and with us today ................. and to those who have returned ................. and to those no longer with us each day, but still in our thoughts. Peace.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Missed everyone*

Hi Everyone;

Since I missed saying 'nitey nite' to Dr. G, Mrs. G, all the current and coming G-doxies, I shall say 'good morning' to everyone. I am currently watching Patch Adams and wondering why it was not a hit simply because I love Robin Williams. I'm guessing that Don perhaps, didn't like Williams because he's SO off the wall. But I have generally found him to be a fairly decent actor. He, by coincidence, is in my favorite 'deep thought' film, "The Fisher King". It, along with Don's 'Extreme Sheep Herding', is one of the only videos I've watched more than 2 times. 

After Patch Adams, i will attempt to bore myself to sleep. Ah yes, a copy of 'Nature, Genetics' on the shelf!! ZZZZzzzzzzz coming right up Now you know why I left researchzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and welcome to Sunday. Fresh tea an coffee await along with our Sunday Heart Smart fare.

Morning to you too Vicki and for the record, Robin Williams is one of my favourite funny guys. Did you ever hear his bit on the Scottish game of golf?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the Sunday Heart Smart buffet. Gives me a chance to sleep in a bit not having to get up early to make brunch for one and all. 

How is Ann doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. I too really like Robin Williams. Have you ever seen his dramatic role in "Awakenings"?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Absolutely!*



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Vicki. I too really like Robin Williams. Have you ever seen his dramatic role in "Awakenings"?


Good morning Dr. G, Don;
Thanks so much for the heart smart buffet. I think everyone can use a healthy breakfast after a weekend. Incidentally Don, I introduced another friend of mine to your mybirdie.ca site. He also thinks your humor is priceless

As for Robin Williams and Awakenings, ABSOLUTELY! I think I have seen everything with Robin Williams in it. He does everything well. i recall seeing his name as a co-star with DeNiro for the movie. I also remember thinking, "what the heck? why are they casting a comedian in this role?" I was SO surprised. Williams did such a good job of the compassionate and subdued doctor. I think that was the movie that really opened my eyes about Williams and his 'flighty' mind. But boy, could that mind fly! Did you see The Fisher King - Dr. G? I'm not sure what it is about that movie that grabs my heart but I loved it the 1st time I saw it and the 8th time i re-watched it. I remember reading an interview with Pam Dawber (Mindy) and her comments were that Wiilliams was improvising most of the script and that everyone on set just 'ran with him'. For whatever reasons, he hasn't been able to produce a 'good hit' over the past few years. I felt that way about Eddie Murphy as well - until he did the Shrek series of films. Then of course, in Dreamgirls. Do you remember the comedy, 'Soap'? That's where I first saw Billy Crystal and came to love his wit. Again, for whatever reasons, he has not been able to secure a top spot. All this talent, just sitting there awaiting 're-discovery'. Frustrating

Oh, another actor that has my reverence is Tom Hanks. I remember him in 'Golden Girls'. It's funny, I don't think ANYONE would have pegged Hanks for a serious actor at that time. But good heavens, has he EVER proven everyone wrong! I love his stuff. I didn't care for the 'Sleepless in Seattle'/'You've got Mail' couple but i love everything else he's done. What do you think Dr. G?
Vicki

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. I have seen just about everything the Robin Williams has been in. Loved his first year in Mork and Mindy. 

Re Tom Hanks, he was best in Saving Private Ryan and Philadelphia. I liked Sleepless in Seattle but not You've got Mail.


----------



## SINC

Two other Hanks films I enjoyed were Big and CastAway.

Ann is doing fine today, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I really liked him in Castaway, and liked him in Big. He is a diverse actor.

Glad to hear that Ann is doing well. Wish her good health on her tests/procedures.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I also enjoyed his performance in The Green Mile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, that was a good movie as well for Tom Hanks. I don't think he has made a really bad movie since "Joe and the Volcano". I liked him in "Volunteers", but I think that John Candy made that movie as funny as it was.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the heart Smart Buffet and coffee Don - lots of fruit for me. please. To MyBirdie I will Go, MyBirdie I will gooooo...hi ho a merry-O...to My Birdie I willll gooooooo....

BIG is my all time favorite movie - has held that distinction since it was in theaters. 

I really like Patch Adams and Robin Williams in general. Thought he was brilliant in The Bird Cage too. Liked him since his Mork & Mindy days. Speaking of that, I wonder what ever happened to Pam Dawber? She seemed to disappear after M&M ended. 

Hazy cool day in Calgary.. not as warm as yesterday - went for an 1.5 hour walk with just a windbreaker for a coat. Niiiice. 

Stuff is coming up in the perennial bed but I am resisting the temptation to clear away all the debris...we are sure to get at least a dozen more hard freezes this Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. My wife spoke of the freezes in Calgary that wiped out her freshly planted flower beds. Here in St.John's she bemoans the lack of sunshine until July.


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, we've got a good deal on sunshine up here today. Want some?


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all.

Don please pass on my good wishes to Ann. She is a lovely lady.

We too have sunshine for today but cool temps. I'll take that as we are expecting a mixed bag for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Bolor

Well, thank you for asking.


----------



## SINC

Morning Bob, Ill be sure to mention your post to Ann. She will appreciate it. Another two weeks or so and it's south country, here we come!


----------



## ciaochiao

*I missed something?*

Hi Everyone:

First of all, did I miss the fact that Ann is going in for surgery now? I thought she wasn't going for a couple of weeks? If I missed the timeline on that, i'm sorry. i would like to join everyone in wishing Ann a smooth operation and of course, a rapid recovery. I not only think she's lovely, I KNOW she's amazing because she has dealt with Don for the past35+ years She's also a pretty little gal and she's kept Don very happy for a very long time. So Ann, here's a hug and lots of warm wishes for your health.

As for Tom Hanks, i think that if we actually keep it going, we can likely name a few more movies he was in that we think are great. One that really tugged at me was Terminal. I loved that movie. I loved Philadelphia, The Green Mile, Big, Splash, Saving Pvt. Ryan, puff puff puff...I'm running out of steam here! I suspect that I wasn't as enamored with Sleepless because I'm not a romantic deep down. I think that age has erased my original notion of that term. He also did Catch Me If You Can and that brings into mind, another incredible actor: Leonard DiCaprio. He has truly gained the respect of the acting community for his vast range of abilities. What's Eating Gilbert Grape and The Beach were two movies that really took me aback. I think the other one's name was Basketball Diaries, in which he portrays a drug addicted youth. 

Pam Dawber: well, she's Mrs. Mark Harmon and I think that she's been content doing only that. I don't know if they're still together but perhaps they are: I haven't heard any 'tabloidisms' about their marriage. 

As for the Shang ever disappearing, that's a BIG NO Dr. G. As you say, 'We shall see' - and I'd like to add: we shall see the Shang last for generations to come! But yes, Kim's WAI thread is the most blasted addictive thing since my cigarettesXX). The thread is by far better than my nicotine addictions!

Hi Bob. What's happening? 

Anything special for lunch today Dr. G?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished lunch, Vicki. Hot ruben sandwiches were the #1 item on today's menu. The Cafe is still open for the late comers, however, so order whatever you want.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Count me in!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Just finished lunch, Vicki. Hot ruben sandwiches were the #1 item on today's menu. The Cafe is still open for the late comers, however, so order whatever you want.


Oh, please count me in for a Reuben as well! Shall I order one for Diane? And do you have any smoked meat on rye with liver pate on the side? I would love and order of that as well. Heyyyyyyy, I just thought of something: Kim should do a review of Chez Marc on her Calgary Urban Spoon...just a thought. 
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, a Reuben sandwich has smoked meat on rye, with deli mustard, saurkraut and swiss cheese, made to perfection. A ruben sandwich, however, has only two slices of dry pumpernickle bread and mustard. Nothing else. Which do you want? I won't tell you about the ruban sandwiches ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Can't forget about Robin Williams' role in "Good morning Vietnam". A classic.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> Morning Bob, Ill be sure to mention your post to Ann. She will appreciate it. Another two weeks or so and it's south country, here we come!


That sounds like an awesome trip. Not only will you be able to enjoy warm dry climes but see some beautiful country as well. 

I was in Tucson Arizona for a few weeks evaluating some mining software. That was back in the day when 16 oz steaks were the norm. We were at one restaurant where that was considered a child's steak ... 24 oz was a cowgirl steak and 32 oz was a cowboy steak. These days I would have trouble with the child version.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, we've got a good deal on sunshine up here today. Want some?


Thanks Don, but the sun has come out here finally - so I'm no longer in the market for more...Best wishes to Ann for a speeeedy RELAXED recovery....



Dr.G. said:


> Just finished lunch, Vicki. Hot ruben sandwiches were the #1 item on today's menu. The Cafe is still open for the late comers, however, so order whatever you want.


Wow! That's sounds great - a Hot Rueben- with sauerkraut & pickle (on the side) please! Thx!

Hi Bob! Glad to hear you are well....


----------



## Bolor

Robin Williams is pretty funny. Don't forget Mrs. Doubtfire.


----------



## Bolor

G'day Kim. I hope you and yours are well.


----------



## Bolor

Kim, I notice the Livestrong link in your signature. Armstrong may be doing some good work but nowhere do you see how much he collects goes back to his programs. Another thing, when you support Lance Armstrong and buy a yellow wristband you are supporting Americans.

I think we as Canadians should be supporting the Canadian charities that do more and help Canadians. Donations made in Canada stay in Canada and go towards helping Canadian people ... not Americans.

Don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against Americans ... not too much anyway ... but I strongly believe we should be supporting our own charities. Not many people realize that buying a yellow wrist band sends the money south. If you want a wrist band, The Canadian Cancer Society sells a blue wrist band. They "borrowed" the idea from Lance Armstrong.

End of rant


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. I was in Tucson twice, once in the Fall and once in Summer. Thought I was going to die when it hit 113F and I was just sitting outside on their patio enjoying the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Robin Williams is pretty funny. Don't forget Mrs. Doubtfire." Yes, another unique role for him.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wow! That's sounds great - a Hot Rueben- with sauerkraut & pickle (on the side) please! Thx!" Coming right up, Kim. For some reason, people have only been ordering the Reuben sandwiches and not the ruben sandwiches. Strange .................


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI -- Was the Reuben invented in New York?

Descendants of Arnold Reuben, the owner of the Reuben Restaurant on 58th Street in New York City, claim he was the creator of the sandwich. Here at the Cafe Chez Marc, we are proud to utilize his recipe.

Ingredients: 

2 slices of Rye bread 
2 tablespoons Thousand Island dressing (or to taste) 
Corned beef (5-6 ounces, thin sliced) 
1/3 cup Sauerkraut 
Swiss cheese (2 slices of quality cheese) 
Butter at room temperature 


Instructions: 

Spread 2 slices of rye bread lightly with Thousand Island dressing 
Top one slice with a slice of Swiss cheese 
Put a layer of sauerkraut over the cheese, then top with sliced corned beef and then a slice of Swiss cheese 
Top with the second slice of rye bread, dressing side down 
Butter the rye bread on the outside with soft butter and grill the sandwich in a skillet until both sides are golden brown and the cheese is melted 
Remove from skillet, cut sandwich in half and serve


----------



## KC4

Bolor said:


> Kim, I notice the Livestrong link in your signature. Armstrong may be doing some good work but nowhere do you see how much he collects goes back to his programs. Another thing, when you support Lance Armstrong and buy a yellow wristband you are supporting Americans.
> 
> I think we as Canadians should be supporting the Canadian charities that do more and help Canadians. Donations made in Canada stay in Canada and go towards helping Canadian people ... not Americans.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against Americans ... not too much anyway ... but I strongly believe we should be supporting our own charities. Not many people realize that buying a yellow wrist band sends the money south. If you want a wrist band, The Canadian Cancer Society sells a blue wrist band. They "borrowed" the idea from Lance Armstrong.
> 
> End of rant


I hear you - I was a Lance Armstrong/Tour Du France fan BEFORE either Lance's or my own family's cancer experiences....even before we lived in the States...so I am a LA fan for more reasons than his cancer foundation..

I know the money goes first to the States, but then is distributed worldwide. The Lance Armstrong Foundation is now International. 

His foundation had donated substantially (> $Million) to the Tom Baker Cancer Center here in Calgary. I know that because we pass a display on a daily basis lately honoring this contribution, complete with huge photos of him on his bike etc. 

I also like his story/Biography (It's Not About the Bike) ...it's very inspirational for anybody that is suffering from the disease. Lance was in very dire straits for awhile...and now look at him (well, except for the recent collar bone fracture)...

I do agree about supporting Canadian based charities - and we also do that - I just don't have them tagged onto my signature.

The other thing that encourages me to continue contributing to the LAF is that he has built a "Tour de Force" of support and lobbyists worldwide that are bound to get some major things accomplished just because of their size, organization and financial clout. I have to respect that. 

Robin William's was hilarious in Mrs. Doubtfire - we own the movie and have probably watched it 4 times.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am trying to support local charaties, either here in St.John's, NL or Canada. Still, I donate to UNICEF Canada, CARE Canada, and Canadian Save the Children, so that is international in scope.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> FYI -- Was the Reuben invented in New York?
> 
> Descendants of Arnold Reuben, the owner of the Reuben Restaurant on 58th Street in New York City, claim he was the creator of the sandwich. Here at the Cafe Chez Marc, we are proud to utilize his recipe.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 slices of Rye bread
> 2 tablespoons Thousand Island dressing (or to taste)
> Corned beef (5-6 ounces, thin sliced)
> 1/3 cup Sauerkraut
> Swiss cheese (2 slices of quality cheese)
> Butter at room temperature
> 
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> Spread 2 slices of rye bread lightly with Thousand Island dressing
> Top one slice with a slice of Swiss cheese
> Put a layer of sauerkraut over the cheese, then top with sliced corned beef and then a slice of Swiss cheese
> Top with the second slice of rye bread, dressing side down
> Butter the rye bread on the outside with soft butter and grill the sandwich in a skillet until both sides are golden brown and the cheese is melted
> Remove from skillet, cut sandwich in half and serve


Thanks for the RUEBEN recipe - looks great! ..Do you make your own Corned beef from scratch?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, we have a Romanian Kosher butcher in Alberta who raises the cattle at a special organic and natural free-range feed lot, slaughters and cures the meats himself, and ships it to only the finest establishments in Canada. We are honored to be his only Atlantic Canadian establishment. The closest place to get his meat is Schwartz's in Montreal.

Schwartz's - Montreal Hebrew Delicatessen - A Montreal Tradition Since 1928


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. said:


> No, we have a Romanian Kosher butcher in Alberta who raises the cattle at a special organic and natural free-range feed lot, slaughters and cures the meats himself, and ships it to only the finest establishments in Canada. We are honored to be his only Atlantic Canadian establishment. The closest place to get his meat is Schwartz's in Montreal.
> 
> Schwartz's - Montreal Hebrew Delicatessen - A Montreal Tradition Since 1928


Kim is already in Alberta so she should be able to get that stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, but Kim is NOT an authorized distributor of deli-style meats. I deal only with Gavri'el Alon (his Hebrew name is אַלוֹן גַבְרִיאֵל meaning "strong man of God" and "oak tree"). He speaks only Hebrew, Yiddish and a bit of Brooklynese. So, if Kim speaks any of these languages, she could be a buyer for me and I would pay her in meat.


----------



## medic03

I get migraines the day following consumption of corned beef and pastrami (I have a sensitivity to nitrates). A while back I went to a Jewish Deli here in the city and had cornbeef that they bring in from Shwartz' in Montreal - I didn't even get a hint of a headache. Their corned beef is very fresh with little preservatives.


----------



## medic03

Margaret, I haven't forgotten about you I just haven't made it to a post office yet


----------



## Dr.G.

"Their corned beef is very fresh with little preservatives." No preservatives is more like it, Treena.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Their corned beef is very fresh with little preservatives." No preservatives is more like it, Treena.


Corned beef is basically pickled beef. Pickling is preserving with salt and other spices. So how is "no preservatives" possible?


----------



## Dr.G.

Drinks are on the house today at The Hair of the Doxie Den. Gracie, our doxie who is being shown in Nova Scotia, won a group third yesterday and a group first in the Hound Group today. She was up against the #1 Rhodesian Ridgeback in all of Canada both days, and the Ridgeback won best of show yesterday and Gracie beat him today for the best hound. She did not win best of show, but beating out quality Canadian dogs is almost as good. So, "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses ...", yearning for a drink.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Our smoked meat is smoked daily and contains no preservatives; just the award winning taste and freshness that have brought celebrities from all around the world to our tables." Nothing artificial. Salt is a natural product found in nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange, but there were adults who I knew as a child who ate all sorts of fatty meats, preserved, as Don mentioned, with salt. Add to this pickles, and the cholesterol and sodium intake must have been massive. Still, many of these people lived into their 80s. Guess it is genetics after all for some of our survival.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Salt is a natural product found in nature.


And technically, a preservative, ie: salted cod.


----------



## Dr.G.

Salted and dried (by the sun) cod fish is natural. It may not be good for you if you need to restrict your sodium intake, nor is salted meats, but it is still natural preservative, and not manufactured chemicals.

My wife has various recipies that call for Kosher salt. She swears that if she substitutes regular salt in these recipies, the taste is different.


----------



## SINC

Yep, Kosher salt does indeed make things taste different to me as well. I just take exception to advertising preservative free products when in fact they DO use the oldest known preservative to man.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife would agree with you, Don. Re salt, I think that the "no preservatives" ads mean no artificial preservatives, such as esters of p-hydroxybenzoic acid, sulphur dioxide and other sulphite compounds, nitrates, nitrites, etc.


----------



## medic03

I am a sea salt person. I can't stand the taste of regular iodized table salt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Treena, I am with you. I like natural sea salt.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> My wife would agree with you, Don. Re salt, I think that the "no preservatives" ads mean no artificial preservatives, such as esters of p-hydroxybenzoic acid, sulphur dioxide and other sulphite compounds, nitrates, nitrites, etc.


Yeah, it's a pretty narrow definition of "preservatives" when they claim "none" used.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, Don. Truth in Advertising vs Caveat Emptor.


----------



## MLeh

I think it might be more truthful to say 'only natural', or 'no artificial', as opposed to 'none'.

(I'll go back to my pedant's corner now)


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> I think it might be more truthful to say 'only natural', or 'no artificial', as opposed to 'none'.
> 
> (I'll go back to my pedant's corner now)


An excellent compromise in truth, Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Elaine. A valid point.

I recall a linguist here at MUN going on and on at a meeting about whether it should be "pedant's corner" or "pedants' corner". Reminds me of the debate I witnessed as to a MUN English prof going on and on about the sign in my son's childcare center re the term "toddlers". They had used the term "Toddlers Group" on the sign.

Toddler's Group - one group belonging to a specific toddler

Toddlers' Group - one group belonging to a group of toddlers


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, but Kim is NOT an authorized distributor of deli-style meats. I deal only with Gavri'el Alon (his Hebrew name is אַלוֹן גַבְרִיאֵל meaning "strong man of God" and "oak tree"). He speaks only Hebrew, Yiddish and a bit of Brooklynese. So, if Kim speaks any of these languages, she could be a buyer for me and I would pay her in meat.


If the meat's good enough, I'll LEARN YIDDISH!


medic03 said:


> I get migraines the day following consumption of corned beef and pastrami (I have a sensitivity to nitrates). A while back I went to a Jewish Deli here in the city and had cornbeef that they bring in from Shwartz' in Montreal - I didn't even get a hint of a headache. Their corned beef is very fresh with little preservatives.


It's called a nitrate hangover Treena- quite common, unfortunately. 


Dr.G. said:


> Drinks are on the house today at The Hair of the Doxie Den. Gracie, our doxie who is being shown in Nova Scotia, won a group third yesterday and a group first in the Hound Group today. She was up against the #1 Rhodesian Ridgeback in all of Canada both days, and the Ridgeback won best of show yesterday and Gracie beat him today for the best hound. She did not win best of show, but beating out quality Canadian dogs is almost as good. So, "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses ...", yearning for a drink.


Congratulations! I would love a margarita (what else?)Please & Thanks!


Dr.G. said:


> Treena, I am with you. I like natural sea salt.


I use it to cook daily!My favorite brand- Herbamare. Anybody tried it? It's awesome.


----------



## KC4

I know this topic has passed - but while I was out driving it occurred to me...

Did everyone know that Lance Armstrong and Robin Williams are good friends? I follow both on Twitter and have seen more than a few photos of them together. For some unknown reason Robin Williams is also following me on Twitter...maybe because I do food reviews, but more likely because I've sent him a few quips in return. I don't actually know, but I'm not about to block him.

Anyways, Robin Williams himself is in recovery. He has just had heart related surgery. He is doing fine now according to the reports.


----------



## ciaochiao

*you learn,,.*



KC4 said:


> Did everyone know that Lance Armstrong and Robin Williams are good friends?


Huh. I didn't know that. It doesn't surprise me however. I'd almost forgotten the FAVE movie of the family - Mrs. Doubtfire. I wish it really did represent the majority of dads out there but the story was great, acting-well, what can I say? Robin Williams, Sally Fields, an err, ok, the GREAT LOOKS of Brosnan. That scene where Williams goes to his bro and bro's partner to try disguises remains one of my fave scenes in that movie. The other is when his 'fake boobs' caught fire and he was yelling out, 'oh, oh, hot flashes!' OK, you guys have reminded me of another movie i have watched more than 3 times. yup, Mrs. Doubtfire's the one!

OK Kim, you learn the Yiddish, which I understand is a very tough language, and i'll just rest on your laurels, eating the meat you procure!! As for sea salts, I use sea salt and have for a number of years. i haven't tasted the other - iodized stuff, for years. Can you guys explain why and how it's different? i'm really wanting to know, not questioning. 

I'll look for your answers when I return from Mt. Everest - the load of dishes i must now do
Vicki


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> For some unknown reason Robin Williams is also following me on Twitter...maybe because I do food reviews, but more likely because I've sent him a few quips in return. I don't actually know, but I'm not about to block him.
> 
> Anyways, Robin Williams himself is in recovery. He has just had heart related surgery. He is doing fine now according to the reports.


Kim, send him over to mybirdie.ca, we could use a joke or two!


----------



## Dr.G.

"If the meat's good enough, I'll LEARN YIDDISH!" 

The man is a maven with meats, Kim. If you go to see him, be sure to greet him with a "shalom aleichem" ("peace be with you"), to which he will reply "aleichem shalom" ("and unto you peace"). 

Then, he will look at you and say "Nu??" (Yiddish for "Well?"). That is when you ask him if he will allow you to place an order. He is not one to shmooze ("chat"). He might also ask you what you paid for your shoes, or for your coat, something off topic like that. Then he will reply "Oy!!! Vas ein goyisha kup." (literally, Oh!! What an unshrewd head.") 

By now you will look "fertoust" ("bewildered and confused"), which is where he wants you to be. He will then, in Brooklynese-English, explain to you how he makes his meats. He is a maven (expert), and will teach you some of what he does to help you appreciate his meats. 

If and when he finally sells something to you, looked very pleased and say "Taka metsiah!!!" ("what a prize"). 

Shalom and good luck.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yiddish 101*



Dr.G. said:


> "If the meat's good enough, I'll LEARN YIDDISH!"
> 
> The man is a maven with meats, Kim. If you go to see him, be sure to greet him with a "shalom aleichem" ("peace be with you"), to which he will reply "aleichem shalom" ("and unto you peace").
> 
> Then, he will look at you and say "Nu??" (Yiddish for "Well?"). That is when you ask him if he will allow you to place an order. He is not one to shmooze ("chat"). He might also ask you what you paid for your shoes, or for your coat, something off topic like that. Then he will reply "Oy!!! Vas ein goyisha kup." (literally, Oh!! What an unshrewd head.")
> 
> By now you will look "fertoust" ("bewildered and confused"), which is where he wants you to be. He will then, in Brooklynese-English, explain to you how he makes his meats. He is a maven (expert), and will teach you some of what he does to help you appreciate his meats.
> 
> If and when he finally sells something to you, looked very pleased and say "Taka metsiah!!!" ("what a prize").
> 
> Shalom and good luck.


Wow Dr. G!! I loved that Rosetta stone lesson in Yiddish!! When's our next please? When still living in Regina, one of my closest friends was jewish. I quickly learned from her, that Jewish people do not speak, 'Jewish'. The speak Hebrew. She's a very accomplished artist. It was she who informed me that Hebrew is a very difficult language. OK Kim. Go to it!! Let's see you print out Dr. G's instructions and go to the maven. I shall dine on your success! Dr. G, you remain, one of my icons of education. And to think, it all began with a rather banal argument regarding the National Anthems. I still marvel at how you diffused the tempers in that thread plus gave my kids a great education. Bobby Gimby. Huh. Who would have thunk it?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, the Jewish immigrants from eastern Europe brought Yiddish with them to America and Canada. It is a blend of Hebrew, Slavic and about 70% German. Yiddish is written in Hebrew characters and, like Hebrew, from right to left.

So, I wish you "yiddisha mazel" ("Jewish luck") in trying to learn Yiddish. I learned bits here and there from my grandparents when I was a young boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did someone mention Bobby Gimby's Canada Song????????????? 

Everybody sing .............................

YouTube - Bobby Gimby's Canada Song


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, I really like "The Maple Leaf Forever" by Anne Murry.

YouTube - The Maple Leaf forever Anne Murry


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - The Sidewalks Of New York

Down in front of Casey's,
Old brown wooden stoop,
On a summers evening,
We formed a merry group,
Boys and girls together,
We would sing and waltz,
While the "ginnie" played the organ
On the sidewalks of New York

Chorus:
East side, West side,
All around the town,
The tot sang "Ring a Rosie,"
"London Bridge is falling down."
Boys and girls together,
Me and Mamie O'Rourke,
Tripped the light fantastic,
On the sidewalks of New York

That's where Johnny Casey,
And little Jimmy Crowe,
With Jakey Krause the baker
Who always had the dough,
Pretty Nellie Shannon,
With a dude as light as cork,
First picked up the waltz step,
On the sidewalks of New York.

Chorus:
East side, West side,
All around the town,
The tot sang "Ring a Rosie,"
"London Bridge is falling down."
Boys and girls together,
Me and Mamie O'Rourke,
Tripped the light fantastic,
On the sidewalks of New York


----------



## Dr.G.

Start your Yiddish lessons from the beginning.

YouTube - Yiddish Dick And Jane


----------



## SINC

I have enough trouble with English, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you're a "mensch".


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> I have enough trouble with English, thanks.


I should have so much trouble


----------



## Bolor

:yawn: G'night all:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Bob. Glad you are back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, you shall have some good news to share with us in the coming week. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite!*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, all the big and little G-doxies. May your evening pass with gentle moonlit beams, dancing upon your hearts.

PS, I loved the Dick and Jane Yiddish lesson. I could almost see Billy Crystal delivering this performance!
Vicki


----------



## KC4

VICKI! You are now HONORABLE!!! WOOT! WOOT! WOOOT!:clap::clap::clap:
Congratulations!


----------



## SINC

Night from my iPod Touch. MBP is tied up doing new Time Machine backup.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Well, hows about that!*



KC4 said:


> VICKI! You are now HONORABLE!!! WOOT! WOOT! WOOOT!:clap::clap::clap:
> Congratulations!


Wow, I didn't even see that. i'm so wrapped up in the theft issue. Thanks!! Now, I join the venerable ranks of Kimness:clap: and Dianeness:clap: !! I must thank everyone here in the Shang and WAI for their crucial role in my citizenship-ness:lmao: I can now proudly stand beside so many other members. Thank you, i'd like to thank the Academy....:lmao:

Nite nite Don. I may need to post in the Tech help by tomorrow. Trying to pull something off of a malfunctioning G4 PB. Frustrating story. Glad you know how to use your iPhone. Because when I finally open my Xmas gift, I shall be calling upon your Apple tutelage services
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Yiddish sounds quite similar to Sudeten German, which unfortunately I was super fluent in speaking as a child but never writing...  Pity! It's a dying language.

As I grew older I had the "high German" foisted upon me.

Nu ja... a bisl ist noch da so gar! Mein Oma hat mich immer "hiern verbrennt" geheissen... that's all I can come up with at the moment but it would please the butcher to know my grandmother agreed with the "unwise head" bit!  Of course my Oma meant it in a joking, loving way. 

Meine Oma u. Opa waren wunderbaren leiter! :love2:


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Nite nite Don. I may need to post in the Tech help by tomorrow. Trying to pull something off of a malfunctioning G4 PB. Frustrating story. Glad you know how to use your iPhone. Because when I finally open my Xmas gift, I shall be calling upon your Apple tutelage services
> Vicki


Nope. No iPhone here. Not anywhere near enough battery life for me in those things. Wouldn't own one. It's an iPod TOUCH. I use my dependable Motorola KRZR for phoning.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine.










Hot beverages are ready and a light Monday fare of bagels, toast and preserves.


----------



## ciaochiao

*You can't get out of it!!*



SINC said:


> Nope. No iPhone here. Not anywhere near enough battery life for me in those things. Wouldn't own one. It's an iPod TOUCH. I use my dependable Motorola KRZR for phoning.


Hahaha!! Try as you may, you can't get out of teaching me...my gift IS an iPod Touch!! I thought that the apps for both were the same - Touch and phone? Apparently, there's also an app that one can put on the touch which will allow it to function as a phone of sorts. Have you heard of that app?

Thanks for WAKING ME AGAIN!!! You and your mexican jumping bean alarm clock. oh well, since your coffee's so good, I guess you're forgiven. ratzer, fratzers, grrrr, arrrrgh
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

Dreambird said:


> Yiddish sounds quite similar to Sudeten German, which unfortunately I was super fluent in speaking as a child but never writing...  Pity! It's a dying language.
> 
> As I grew older I had the "high German" foisted upon me.
> 
> Nu ja... a bisl ist noch da so gar! Mein Oma hat mich immer "hiern verbrennt" geheissen... that's all I can come up with at the moment but it would please the butcher to know my grandmother agreed with the "unwise head" bit!  Of course my Oma meant it in a joking, loving way.
> 
> Meine Oma u. Opa waren wunderbaren leiter! :love2:


Deutsche--er, ich 'not sure of spelling'. Was that last sentence saying that your grandfather was a wonderful....ich nicht sprechen deutsche...sorry

How are you doing Diane? How's the Fidget today?
Vicki


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Hahaha!! Try as you may, you can't get out of teaching me...my gift IS an iPod Touch!! I thought that the apps for both were the same - Touch and phone? Apparently, there's also an app that one can put on the touch which will allow it to function as a phone of sorts. Have you heard of that app?
> 
> Thanks for WAKING ME AGAIN!!! You and your mexican jumping bean alarm clock. oh well, since your coffee's so good, I guess you're forgiven. ratzer, fratzers, grrrr, arrrrgh
> Vicki


No app could make the Touch act as a phone. It has no mic to record voice. There are many, many apps that do not work on the Touch. It has no connectivity to a cell network, only WIFI so it is limited compared to the iPhone.


----------



## ciaochiao

*So this report is...*



SINC said:


> No app could make the Touch act as a phone. It has no mic to record voice. There are many, many apps that do not work on the Touch. It has no connectivity to a cell network, only WIFI so it is limited compared to the iPhone.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Don:
> 
> So then this report, Turning the iPod Touch into a phone | Apple - CNET News is not veritable? I have an unopened current touch. I'm too distracted to learn how to use it for it's intended function: a music player. I read the linked article but haven't gone online to see what any users have said. Perhaps you can have a read and let me know? Thanks sensei.
> Vicki


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Don:
> 
> So then this report, Turning the iPod Touch into a phone | Apple - CNET News is not veritable? I have an unopened current touch. I'm too distracted to learn how to use it for it's intended function: a music player. I read the linked article but haven't gone online to see what any users have said. Perhaps you can have a read and let me know? Thanks sensei.
> Vicki


As I said, the iPod Touch is not capable on its own to use as a phone. You would have to buy accesories to run this app as your story clearly states:

"The app creates a virtual keyboard on the second-generation iPod Touch to dial calls, and requires the addition of a headset and microphone."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, bagels, jam preserves, Don.


----------



## SINC

BTW Vicki, the iPod Touch's intended use is far, far more than a music player. It's a full mini computer. You can send and receive e-mail, store pictures and music and videos, play TV shows and movies, use the maps feature to find places. Browse the internet with Safari. Get updated weather reports as well as stock reports. You need to do some reading and get that thing out of the box to see what you really have there. 

PS: You can even post to ehMac.


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> SINC said:
> 
> 
> 
> No app could make the Touch act as a phone. It has no mic to record voice. There are many, many apps that do not work on the Touch. It has no connectivity to a cell network, only WIFI so it is limited compared to the iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Don:
> 
> So then this report, Turning the iPod Touch into a phone | Apple - CNET News is not veritable? I have an unopened current touch. I'm too distracted to learn how to use it for it's intended function: a music player. I read the linked article but haven't gone online to see what any users have said. Perhaps you can have a read and let me know? Thanks sensei.
> Vicki
Click to expand...

It is perfectly true, and it is not the only way - see also Skype has arrived for the iPhone and *iPod touch*. Just keep in mind that the iTouch needs Wifi to work as a phone. Depending on your situation this could be OK.


----------



## SINC

Does not the fact remain that as a stand alone, the Touch cannot be used as a phone without buying headsets, mics or whatever so it can send and receive voice. It won't work for this "out of the box".


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ummmm*

Morning RG!! 

Good lord you guys get up early. I'm not up, i'm awake as in, didn't sleep last night. Short story to follow this discussion. Anyway, ummmm, forgive my stupidity, and I do mean that in the least self-deprecating manner - but don't all the current Touch models have 'wi-fi'? Wi fi is in essence, bluetooth right? i thought it was the airport card thing but someone told me that's not the same thing. An external mic/headset: would a generic, provided the jacks fit, cellphone headset/speaker accomplish the same thing? or would one have to acquire something like the iGriffin mic? 

Sighhh, I know, you're right Don. My kids keep asking me when I'm going to 'take the Touch out of the box and learn how to use it.' I will do this when my head is less filled with guck. BUT....Don, you've given me an ENORMOUS incentive in that by using the touch, I can post to ehMac!!!!!!!!:lmao:

If I suddenly disappear off the boards, it's because I've finally fallen asleep. Very stressful evening- car was broken into, eldest son's backpack stolen. Backpack had ALL course notes and final essays on MacBook-plus wallet with all ID. This all took place in less than eight minutes. Police took over an hour to respond. Kid now has to go to all his profs at U of T and request extension for essays and possibly a couple of finals. Thank GOD $600+ text books weren't also stolen although it is the end of the semester and the notes/essays more crucial for the study process. My head is pounding. Police call this 'smash and grab'. Apparently a few cars in the area were hit this way. No words can express my sympathy towards my eldest son. Finals are tough enough without crap like this happening as well.

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy St. George's Day to one and all. It is a provincial holiday here in NL. It balances out the fact that St.Patrick's Day is also a provincial holiday.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Does not the fact remain that as a stand alone, the Touch cannot be used as a phone without buying headsets, mics or whatever so it can send and receive voice. It won't work for this "out of the box".


I believe the second version Touch has a mic.


----------



## SINC

Vicki, WIFI and Bluetooth are two very different technologies. The Touch has WIFI, but not Bluetooth to my knowledge although I could be wrong. rg?


----------



## rgray

Morning all.. A nice bright early morning showed a pinkish sky so I guess the forecast rain is true. I'll grab a cuppa joe, svp, and catch youse all again later...


----------



## rgray

ciaochiao said:


> but don't all the current Touch models have 'wi-fi'? Wi fi is in essence, bluetooth right? i thought it was the airport card thing but someone told me that's not the same thing. An external mic/headset: would a generic, provided the jacks fit, cellphone headset/speaker accomplish the same thing? or would one have to acquire something like the iGriffin mic?


Wifi is 802.11, Bluetooth is Bluetooth. Different. Bluetooth is a short range technology. The second versions have a mic. Geez Loo-eez, take the thing out and study it already........


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 



SINC said:


> Morning everyone, time to rise and shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot beverages are ready and a light Monday fare of bagels, toast and preserves.


I'll just take the preservatives , please!
Sing with me Vicki......If I had a hammer.... (re alarm clockbeejacon)




ciaochiao said:


> Morning RG!!
> 
> If I suddenly disappear off the boards, it's because I've finally fallen asleep. Very stressful evening- car was broken into, eldest son's backpack stolen. Backpack had ALL course notes and final essays on MacBook-plus wallet with all ID. This all took place in less than eight minutes. Police took over an hour to respond. Kid now has to go to all his profs at U of T and request extension for essays and possibly a couple of finals. Thank GOD $600+ text books weren't also stolen although it is the end of the semester and the notes/essays more crucial for the study process. My head is pounding. Police call this 'smash and grab'. Apparently a few cars in the area were hit this way. No words can express my sympathy towards my eldest son. Finals are tough enough without crap like this happening as well.
> 
> Vicki


I am SOOOO sorry to hear about your eldest's theft trauma....and I'm sure it's a trauma....I can't imagine trying to explain it to my profs.....I think I'd be tempted to produce a copy of the police report so they are convinced and hopefully grant him an extension without hassle. I'm assuming that he did not have his MacBook backed up (i.e. has a recent copy of his work) That really sucks. tptptptp


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Happy St. George's Day to one and all. It is a provincial holiday here in NL. It balances out the fact that St.Patrick's Day is also a provincial holiday.


Would you please enlighten me about St. George's Day? I honestly don't know what that is.


----------



## bhil

OK, you people are killing me here. I try to sneak in and keep up with the Shang while I'm at work. BUT YouTube is blocked by the corporate firewall! I'm sure I missed the content of half the posts from the weekend, and there were a lot of posts this weekend. I can look them up on my iPhone, but my iphone app doesn't let me search by the ID code I need the name of the video. It takes quite a while.

I will throw in my two bits about Robin Williams, nothing beats his description of golf. I can't look up the YouTube link while at work, but I'm sure one of the YouTube wizards here can find it and post it for me. When someone does post it, make sure to post a language warning with it.

BTW Good morning everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

St. George's Day is celebrated on April 23rd. St. George's Day is not an official national holiday in Canada. It is, however, a provincial holiday in Newfoundland and Labrador, where it is usually observed on the Monday nearest April 23rd.

According to legend, St. George, a soldier of the Imperial Army, rescues a town in what is now Libya from the tyranny of a people-eating dragon. St. George overpowered the beast and then offered to kill it if the townspeople would convert to Christianity and be baptized. The story is that there were 15,000 conversions on the spot. Openly espousing Christianity was dangerous and eventually the authorities of Emperor Diocletian arrested George. He was martyred about 303 AD.


----------



## bhil

Vicki,

I'm sorry to hear about your sons theft. Do a quick search I remember seeing stuff posted before about people hunting down stolen macs when they were hooked up online. I don't remember all the details, but it won't hurt to look into.


----------



## MLeh

rgray said:


> Wifi is 802.11, Bluetooth is Bluetooth. Different. Bluetooth is a short range technology. The second versions have a mic. Geez Loo-eez, take the thing out and study it already........


My 2nd Generation 32 GB iPod Touch (which is the most recent version) has a speaker (which is an upgrade from the first generation), but no microphone.

I think Vicki is probably confusing the fact that prior to last year you could not legally use an iPhone in Canada but there _was_ a way of being able to use it via some 'cracking software'.

So:

You CANNOT use your iPod touch as it comes out of the box as a regular cell-phone merely through the addition of software. But it is a handy little device nonetheless.


----------



## Cameo

Well, wish me luck with a job hunt......."given ??'s recent financial performance we have decided to make organizational changes in the sales area" and they have cancelled the postion I was doing. Good luck distributing those duties to other employees.


All polite bullcrap. They are paying me for four weeks and still paying the vacation time they forced me to use with their company shutdown. They are extending my benefits and EAP for 31 days as well. But at this moment in time I feel like it is all bullcrap. 

So, another quick pop in and out as I am not good company at present. Another challenge to overcome........just have to figure out where to start......sigh...

Good thing I am a survivor.....not a victim.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> I will throw in my two bits about Robin Williams, nothing beats his description of golf. I can't look up the YouTube link while at work, but I'm sure one of the YouTube wizards here can find it and post it for me. When someone does post it, make sure to post a language warning with it.
> 
> BTW Good morning everyone!


Here you go Sean:

YouTube - Robin Williams On GOLF

Language warning!


----------



## MLeh

Cameo said:


> Well, wish me luck with a job hunt......
> 
> Another challenge to overcome........
> 
> Good thing I am a survivor.....not a victim.


Good luck with the job hunt. 

And you've already said everything else I would have said


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> According to legend, St. George, a soldier of the Imperial Army, rescues a town in what is now Libya from the tyranny of a people-eating dragon. St. George overpowered the beast and then offered to kill it if the townspeople would convert to Christianity and be baptized. The story is that there were 15,000 conversions on the spot.


Nothing like a people eating dragon to make one quickly "see religion" !

Thanks for the explanation. ...but one more question, if I may...

Why does NL celebrate it? (or conversely, why doesn't ALL of Canada celebrate it?)


----------



## SINC

Good luck Jeanne. I somehow think it will not take you long to find another position.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. How are you today?


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Well, wish me luck with a job hunt......."given ??'s recent financial performance we have decided to make organizational changes in the sales area" and they have cancelled the postion I was doing. Good luck distributing those duties to other employees.
> 
> 
> All polite bullcrap. They are paying me for four weeks and still paying the vacation time they forced me to use with their company shutdown. They are extending my benefits and EAP for 31 days as well. But at this moment in time I feel like it is all bullcrap.
> 
> So, another quick pop in and out as I am not good company at present. Another challenge to overcome........just have to figure out where to start......sigh...
> 
> Good thing I am a survivor.....not a victim.


Yup, Good Luck Jeanne- I know you'll find something even better....that's the way it usually happens.....That's the way I always look at things and so far, I've always been right....something good/usually better always comes out of major changes like these. 
They suck when they first happen, but later, when you look back on them and the changes they caused, then you realise that you are MUCH better off for them. 

You've got the right attitude alright - GO FOR IT! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, sorry to hear of your son's loss of notes/laptop/etc. That can really be a strain on a student/parents at this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I can't imagine trying to explain it to my profs...." Kim, I have had students come to me with this sort of story and I accept it with no problem. Finals are stressful enough without my adding to their woes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sorry to hear about your situation. "Good thing I am a survivor.....not a victim." This is true, and is one of the things that will help you through this time of stress.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks. Deep down I know you are all correct. Somehow I/we still manage to go forward. I know that even though I whine here at you guys. I just wish I could have been "current" before this happened. 

I never expected life to be easy.....somehow I never expected it to be this hard either.
Thanks once again for the support and for listening. Sometime soon I hope to be posting more positive stuff.....

Off to the unemployment office I go. I have a newspaper from the weekend and there is the job bank online too - but right now I need the physical action of feeling like I am doing something about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Why does NL celebrate it? (or conversely, why doesn't ALL of Canada celebrate it?)" Here in NL, we had such a huge percentage of the population coming from Ireland, that St.Patrick's Day was a natural holiday for this province. Then, to balance things out, since an equally large percentage of our population came from England, we have St.George's Day as a provincial holiday.

"... why doesn't ALL of Canada celebrate it?" Not sure if there are still dragons in the rest of Canada like we have here in NL.

I still take July 4th as a holiday, as well as the birthdays of our doxies. May 20th is my next holiday, which marks the 2nd birthday of the second litter of doxie pups.

Sadly, since I work from home, no one knows that I am taking all of these days off as a holiday.


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Off to the unemployment office I go. I have a newspaper from the weekend and there is the job bank online too - but right now I need the physical action of feeling like I am doing something about it.



YES! That's EXACTLY the way I approach it too - keep moving - keep in action mode - that way I feel good about it, even while waiting for the good to appear....WOOT! Woot! WOOT!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"I never expected life to be easy.....somehow I never expected it to be this hard either.
Thanks once again for the support and for listening. Sometime soon I hope to be posting more positive stuff....." Jeanne, we are ALWAYS here for you, and for any other family memeber.

Yes, you have had your ups and downs in Life, but have managed to come out on top each time. I won't try to come up with any trite phrases just now, since, as Elaine mentioned, you have said it best.

FYI, this is another reason why I say a special good night to you each night in this tread. Paix.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Why does NL celebrate it? (or conversely, why doesn't ALL of Canada celebrate it?)" Here in NL, we had such a huge percentage of the population coming from Ireland, that St.Patrick's Day was a natural holiday for this province. Then, to balance things out, since an equally large percentage of our population came from England, we have St.George's Day as a provincial holiday.
> 
> "... why doesn't ALL of Canada celebrate it?" Not sure if there are still dragons in the rest of Canada like we have here in NL.
> 
> I still take July 4th as a holiday, as well as the birthdays of our doxies. May 20th is my next holiday, which marks the 2nd birthday of the second litter of doxie pups.
> 
> Sadly, since I work from home, no one knows that I am taking all of these days off as a holiday.


Thanks for the explanation.

Yes, the resident full time teen and part time Dragonologist will attest to the fact that there are dragons of many varieties in every part of the world.

I think we even have a few in our house, but they are very small, and rather docile as long as they are given adequate and liberal access to both meat and alcohol. Believe me, you do not want to provide access to only one of these things at a time. 

Do you do anything special to celebrate the Doxie Birthdays? Is it Badger Blood puddings all around?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Do you do anything special to celebrate the Doxie Birthdays? Is it Badger Blood puddings all around?" No, just doxie cakes, made with various meats/veggies/cheese bits. All of their treats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert Frost: The Road Not Taken (1915)

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth.

Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim,
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same.

And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I kept the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I--
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Documents and all that*

Hi All:

Jeanne, to hell with them. You're worth so much more than how you're being treated. Just remember that. You are a strong survivor-it takes one to know one!!:clap:

Thank you guys, for your compassion regarding my eldest. I advised that he take a pic of the smashed window, which he did, and get the police report #, which he also did. In fact, he DID have his stuff backed up but it was on a 16G Kingston usb key which was....yep, you guessed it; in the knapsack. At this time, i need to state that he is telling the truth. It wasn't my car - it's the girlfriend's car and I was listening to their convo after she dropped him off at home and went home to face her own parents. I could hear them screaming in the background - that's how loud it was. i'm sorry for her. They (#1 and gf) did nothing wrong. Some crack head broke into the car and seriously, it was within an 8 minute span. They went to our usual Chinese restaurant to get a bite to eat after several hours of studying at Robart's library. I know the owner of the restaurant quite well and she was on the phone with me after the crime was committed. #1 has already emailed his profs and requested an extension for the essays. Thankfully, most of his semester was done with a G4 pb 1.67. That pb has issues with the trackpad - I'm not sure what but the entire system 'crashed' on him. Anyway, long story shorter, I was able to hook up his former system to my system via firewire and extract the data he needed. The sorrow is that his final essays, which were started about 3 weeks ago, were done on the macbook. But he's at least somewhat mollified by the fact that the majority of his notes were on the G4 PB. I have such a headache right now. 

Sean, could you explain to me, what you mean by searching? He didn't back anything up online, only with an external usb drive. We may be able to trace the serial number of his system to Apple. We're both too exhausted to do it right now and he wants to try and study. I feel SOOOOO sorry for him!! He was literally in tears last night and this is a kid who trained to do MMA 'fighting'. The police say the recovery is less than nil. He and the gf also spent 1.5 hours checking out all the garbage bins in the surrounding area. You know, when it rains, it really does pour. The gf feels so badly that she wants to lend him her laptop but the laptop itself is not the issue - it's the info on it. 

Arghhhhhh. I'm going to lay down. I can't even think right now my head is pounding so much!! Dr. G, you, for the 1st time, seem almost a bit dubious of the situation, especially since it's final time. I too, asked him directly, "are you lying to me because you're feeling too much pressure from finals?" The events that followed convinced me that he is not lying at all. And you're quite right, students are under enough pressure without this type of thing happening to them. Jeez i'm frustrated!!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G, you, for the 1st time, seem almost a bit dubious of the situation, especially since it's final time." Vicki, I am not doubtful in the least. I accept what my students tell me and give them extra time or an Incomplete so that they can do the work well. I do not want to add to their stress which is why I don't doubt my students.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a video clip (which I did not film, note the quality of the video) of last year's party.

YouTube - Hugo & Lucy Celebrate


----------



## ciaochiao

*That's why*



Dr.G. said:


> "Dr. G, you, for the 1st time, seem almost a bit dubious of the situation, especially since it's final time." Vicki, I am not doubtful in the least. I accept what my students tell me and give them extra time or an Incomplete so that they can do the work well. I do not want to add to their stress which is why I don't doubt my students.


Hi Dr. G:

That's why you're Dr. G AND you have a 95%+ rating on 'ratemyprof'!! My son has gone off to the university in search of his profs and TAs. I'm sure that they'll understand, especially with all the documentations and contact numbers in hand. I just think that it's a really nasty time for this to happen, although NO TIME is a good time to lose one's possessions. 

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"That's why you're Dr. G AND you have a 95%+ rating on 'ratemyprof'!!" I have had a few negative rankings on ratemyprofessors.com over the years, but they were from on-campus students, and I took what they said to heart and tried to adapt some of my teaching style to take into account their concerns with my teaching (e.g., I used to wander around the room and talk).


----------



## Bolor

Jeanne, I had just uncrossed all my joints and not I'm crossing them again. I will probably look like a pretzel for a while ... let's just hope it's for a short while.


----------



## Bolor

Vicki< timing could not have been at a worse time. I hope all turns out well so you can rid of that headache.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Jeanne, I had just uncrossed all my joints and not I'm crossing them again. I will probably look like a pretzel for a while ... let's just hope it's for a short while.


Hey Bob, your comment about uncrossing joints reminded me of the Ross Sisters from back in the 1940s. Do you recall ever seeing them? They had the most incredible abilities I have ever seen (although their singing sucked). I managed to dig up an old video (not too clear either) of them on YouTube. It starts out rather slow, but if you've not seen it before, stay with it through the end. It is truly incredible and to think I had forgotten them until your comment this morning.

Here is the link :

The Ross Sisters (1944)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. How are you today? 

Bolor Specials are selling well here, with +2C and lots of sunshine to bring people outside to have their drinks.


----------



## SINC

Marc, back up a page and watch the video link I just posted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my sciatica started to act up just watching that clip.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ice paks*



Dr.G. said:


> "That's why you're Dr. G AND you have a 95%+ rating on 'ratemyprof'!!" I have had a few negative rankings on ratemyprofessors.com over the years, but they were from on-campus students, and I took what they said to heart and tried to adapt some of my teaching style to take into account their concerns with my teaching (e.g., I used to wander around the room and talk).


Excuse me but....dumb student!! I would love to have seen more of my profs wander around. It's much more interactive that way. Most of my DRY-Sci profs would stand at the front, much like a pulpit, and drone from there. You know, sometimes you've got to wonder, when there's nothing wrong, people invent the most stupid things to complain about!!



Dr.G. said:


> Here is a video clip (which I did not film, note the quality of the video) of last year's party.
> 
> YouTube - Hugo & Lucy Celebrate


That was a cute video Dr. G, and even cuter pics. Who is that in the birthday hat? I also watched your 'playful puppy' video. And although the active one is SO cute, that one who's just 'hangin out' of his little doughnut bed is adorable!! He reminds me of a little body pillow. Who is that hanging out of the bed?



Bolor said:


> Vicki< timing could not have been at a worse time. I hope all turns out well so you can rid of that headache.


Thanks Bob. For now, I'm going to put an ice pack on my head. I just hope that #1 (I'm Chinese, and we tend to 'label' our kids as #s (hahahaha!!) has profs as compassionate as Dr. G. I doubt it, but I'm hoping. Crossing all my limbs and joints, and contorting into your pretzel shape! I'll have to go look at Don's Ross sisters video. I have no clue who they are yet.

Hope everyone's having a decent afternoon. Our weather here is ucky. Grey, rainy, and cold. 
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I have not been in front of a live class since the Fall semester, 2004. Being a teleprofessor, I am able to teach 15-20 sections in the Fall/Winter/Spring semesters, rather than our required 5 courses.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Puhleeeze!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. How are you today?
> 
> Bolor Specials are selling well here, with +2C and lots of sunshine to bring people outside to have their drinks.


Dr. G, you've got a ton of sunshine both in and outside your home. The in-shine is from your puppies and wife and the outside is good 'ol Helios! Could you PLEASE send some this way?? 

And RG, if you're reading this, ok, yes, you're right. I need to take it out of the box already. I'm just stressed out that I'll mess something up. Moreover, my system crashed last summer and after getting it back up, i didn't realize that my iTunes had been archived. Being me, I don't know how to reaccess my iTunes library and I really don't feel like reloading the however many classical cds i had loaded in the 1st place. But if you and Don continue to push me, I shall likely bend
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

The pup in the hat is Dach, who is up in Wabush, Labrador. The dog hanging out of the bed is Daisy, the mother of the two litters of pups.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon everyone... 

Gosh, you guys yak a lot! It took me an hour to catch up from last night... 

Vicki... My grandparents... yes, I said they were wonderful people... :love2:
I'm so sorry to hear about your son's run in with thieves! I do hope he gets things settled in his favour regarding pending school papers, exams etc.

Jeanne... I'm also so sorry to hear your company is apparently a bunch of idiots!  I wish you the best of luck in your search for a new job, something tells me it's your turn to find something excellent and permanent. Someone will realize what an asset you would be to their business!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Result is...*

Hi All:

Well, the results are in. Eldest son's profs have said that following: 3 day extension on essay. No extension on 1st exam-he must write tomorrow. Personally, I don't think that's right. He spent several hours in an non-exam/class related anxiety state. That has likely knocked off almost 2 days worth of studies. I would protest but i have a big mouth and my son does not. I'm interested to know if it was the prof or the TA. I have found that TAs can be relentless to maintain their positions in the hierarchy over students who will soon attain and surpass their level. And i'm not speaking as a mere student but also as a TA. So, I'm going to ensure that home is peaceful and filled with food to eat, as all students studying seem to develop the 'I can't stop eating' exam time syndrome! The opposite of that being, 'I can't eat at all' exam time syndrome.

We shall see everyone here after I've figured out what i can cook...I'm not very good at planning meals but will TRY HARDER Elaine, to be better at planning meals
Vicki

PS Hi Diane - you're so lucky to have wonderful grandparents. I wish I could have provided that special love for my kids. Poor things, only have me


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, that does not seem fair to your son.


----------



## Dreambird

It's all good here today, Marc... 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Diane. Have a drink on the house over at The Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## Dreambird

Vicki... My grandparents are now passed away, however I had them alive well into my teens so yes, I am lucky! They lived in Germany and my Mom and/or Dad visited them for good lengthy periods of times several times in my life up to 16 yrs. of age. Many, many, many wonderful memories... they were the best!

I think I have to agree with Marc, re: your son... doesn't seem fair! 
Perhaps the best thing to do from now on would be to make sure he has everything backed up on an external HD... well worth it...  

Thank you Marc, I believe I will drop in for a glass of wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have all sorts of wines, Diane, so have your choice.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Moi aussi*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, that does not seem fair to your son.


Hi Dr. G:
To be quite honest, I also don't think that's fair. I realize that a student is SUPPOSED to only review in the last few days rather than study. That's textbook behavior. I have NEVER, in all my years, ever just reviewed in the last few days. i have heard that the U of T profs are merciless. I was able to get a few deferrals but yes, I had to fight and moreover, that was almost 15 yrs ago. Now, they really don't care here. I made the BIGGEST, huge, grand, largesse, mistake in allowing him and myself, to have faith in the U of T system. I believe that if he fought hard, he may have still not been given an extension. As for the essay, I know that his paper was started 3 weeks ago and he likes this class the most and thus, did the research for the paper. I'll ask him when he finally calls or gets home. I just don't want to rock his boat even more. He will, like I am now Dr. G, take some comfort in your words - those of an extremely well-liked and intelligent prof. You always claim that your WAI responses are lucky guesses. That is simply not true. And if they truly were 'stab in the dark' guesses, then it should be said that they were truly, 'educated' guesses. I'm actually, like all the rest of WAI members, highly addicted and even in my darkest moods, still go to see what everyone is saying. We need to levy Kim some type of 'addiction surcharge'!!

Well, I've made pasta and pork loin roast for supper. Pasta is supposedly a good carb for studying and the pork loin is a lean protein. I couldn't defrost the turkey in time!! I shall see everyone in a bit. I actually LIKE Big Bang Theory - it kinda reminds me of many of my university colleagues...I love Sheldon. He's just....well, Sheldon! And Don will be gone during 2.5 men and Corner Ethanol....:lmao:

Hugs to all of you. Thanks so much for your support. It means the world to me and my family. 

Vicki
PS, i forgot to mention Dr. G, that Daisy is SOOOO cute when she just 'decides' to "FLOP" over the doughnut. I love that scene. i don't remember you talking about Dach-but he's really a beautiful puppy. Daisy's still that docile isn't she? That's why she's a great mom. Patience....:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"PS, i forgot to mention Dr. G, that Daisy is SOOOO cute when she just 'decides' to "FLOP" over the doughnut. I love that scene." Vicki, actually I think that the picture of the flopping is actually Rootie. I am not sure which picture you refer to but Daisy would sit in this "clam shell" (as well called it) and then suddenly jump out of it. Rootie would hang over it when he was pooped. Rootie is the father of the first litter. We still have his son, Casey, with us at home.

Dach was a pup from the second litter.


----------



## ciaochiao

*The baby puppy*

Dr. G, it's the little baby puppy who's in the video 'Playful puppy'. Eventually, the active little one goes over to his siblings in the other bed. In between the romping one is the little one who 'flops' out of the bed. Whoever it is just stays there for the duration of the video. It is SOOOO CUTE!! The floppy one looks like he could be pooped because he/she just flops and stays there as if asleep, undaunted by any other puppy.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure who the "flopping one" was in the video clip. The "playful pup" was Bridget, who is full of energy, even today. However, towards the end, a pup comes over and jumps on her, and that is her sister, Gracie. We have kept both. Gracie is being shown in Nova Scotia and we intend to try and breed Bridget in the next week or so.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure who the "flopping one" was in the video clip. .


Se how easy it is to use the "quote" button? Makes it soooo much easier to read. 

Perhaps the flopping was part of the sisters video I posted?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, but I too was not sure who the "flopping one" was, so I just put the "flopping one" in quotes.


----------



## SINC

I guess that is the point Elaine was trying to make Marc.

Without using the quote function, it is incredibly easy to mix things up, as I just did. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

No need to be sorry, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to get my wife to the airport at 430AM tomorrow morning for her flight to Calgary and then on to Edmonton. An Alberta family gathering. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck with your job hunt. Believe in yourself and it will all come out right. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Have to get my wife to the airport at 430AM tomorrow morning for her flight to Calgary and then on to Edmonton. An Alberta family gathering. Paix, mes amis.


Me too not much later. I have to have ann at the hospital at 5:45 a.m. for surgery at 7:45 a.m..

I hate having to go out at that time, but I must.


----------



## Dreambird

Ah... I found my favourite, Marc... 

I'm enjoying a nice glass of Banrock Station Chardonnay... unoaked of course. Merci, mon ami... 

Vicki,



> To be quite honest, I also don't think that's fair. I realize that a student is SUPPOSED to only review in the last few days rather than study. That's textbook behavior. I have NEVER, in all my years, ever just reviewed in the last few days.


Yes, I agree. Unfortunately it's probably like everything else and no one takes into account what works best for any given person, but just a "set plan etc" they should follow.

I know that in high school... I rarely studied much during the year and then "crammed" before an exam like crazy and for the most part it worked for me... my grades were mostly in the B to A+ range. That was after I got passed some mandatory courses to where I didn't have to take them any further... 2 only really, math and physics. No more physics after grade 10 and no more math after grade 11 for me. Grade 11 math wasn't bad though, I understood Algebra fairly well and kept myself at a C+... the killer was grade 10 and all that Geometry... XX) That is where I needed the extra help. 

Then on the other hand, I took some courses in business and accounting at SAIT... there I studied throughout the course... not hard, just a continual review of the material. Before the exams... I did nothing. And I aced them anyway... so I say "whatever works for you!"


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc, sleep tight!

Any chance your wife might have time for a phone call or something? I can PM you the #.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite!*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mts. G, ALL the former resident and current residing G-Doxies!!

Please give Mrs. G our best for a bon voyage. Tell her to wave as she passes over Toronto!! I shall await the flight - should arrive here about 3 hrs after take-off.

I'm going to find the video i looked at and then you'll see who it is. It is honestly the cutest puppy action i've seen from a 'supporting puppy actor'. 

Have a good rest and all the best in the morning.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Me too not much later. I have to have ann at the hospital at 5:45 a.m. for surgery at 7:45 a.m..
> 
> I hate having to go out at that time, but I must.



Good luck for you both with your early am travels and for Ann's surgery. Please drop us a line when you can to let us know how it went.

I love the picture of the little bird having a bath in mybirdie today - very cute...I love to watch them splash around - they make such a production out of it.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Have to get my wife to the airport at 430AM tomorrow morning for her flight to Calgary and then on to Edmonton. An Alberta family gathering. Paix, mes amis.


Safe travels and welcome (back) to Calgary for Mrs. G.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Speedy recovery*



SINC said:


> Me too not much later. I have to have ann at the hospital at 5:45 a.m. for surgery at 7:45 a.m..
> 
> I hate having to go out at that time, but I must.


Hi Don:
Please give Ann our best. We shall all await your positive news of the surgery. I'm wondering however, why the heck do they make us go to the hospital so early when you know that you're only going to have wait another 4 hours?? The good thing is that Ann is a medical practitioner as well so she's not surprised by this stuff. So you tell Ann, to 'give 'em all she's got' and to give herself all she's got to hurry up and repair. 

I don't know what time it is there in St. Albert, but i'm at 320 a.m. Dr. G should be getting up around now to get the wifey to the airport!

See you guys all in the whenever!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Flopping Puppy*

Good morning Dr. G!! Good morning to everyone else in the 'G' household

ok, I found the video and in the 2nd 'clamshell', there are a few puppies. One of them just 'flops' his little head over and just stays there. It is SOOO cute!! Bridget is adorable. I think it's so cute the way she's giving 'heck' to her toy and i'm assuming it's Mrs. G who says, 'hey!' and Bridget looks over and immediately stops giving her toy a verbal lashing. She's quiet for the rest of the time. She's very playful isn't she? The floppy one is the one my eldest would pick. Bridget is likely the one my youngest would pick. My daughter wouldn't care as long as the puppy was 'hers'. Here's the video.

YouTube - Playful Puppy

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a pre-dawn breakfast waiting if anyone wants some freshly brewed tea/coffee, and a light breakfast buffet. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, wish Ann well in her surgery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, glad you liked your glass of Banrock Station Chardonnay... "unoaked of course". I shall keep it in stock for you if you want.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got my wife off to TO and then to Calgary. We are at the end of the milk run here in St.John's, so flights west start early.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful crescent moon and Venus are out in the eastern pre-dawn sky. A fine sight.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Telescope?*

Morning Dr. G.
Glad to heart that your wife took off safe and sound. i'll be looking for her flight. Did you tell her to wave as she lands in TO? How long is her stopover in Toronto? How long is the flight from St. John's to Calgary - including the stopover. Does she change planes? We should have gotten Mrs. G to ring Kim in Calgary!! That would have been a nice 'union' of ehMacers!!

Can you see Venus without a telescope? i wish I knew which direction venus is from my house. Which way should I look - I'm serious!!

Did you see the YouTube link for your puppy? I posted it a few posts back.

I'm going to try and get a few hours of shut eye. My youngest is afflicted with horrid migraines, UNFORTUNATELY, one of the things he has inherited from this maternal side. He was SO sick tonight. It broke my heart. There's nothing I can do when he's hurting like that except stay by him and watch him throw up then writhe in pain, only to repeat the procedure another 6 times. He finally settled when i gave him a bit of antihistamine to control the vaso-dilation of his blood flow. I think he was also exhausted from running to the bathroom. Why, in heaven's name, do diseases that serve no purpose to man, perpetuate the illness throughout generations? Shaking my head on that one!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. My wife's flight left at about 530AM my time and arrives in Calgary about 1030AM there time, so the flying takes about 8 1/2 hours. She stays on the same plane that lands in TO and then heads on to Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Venus is usually the brightest thing in the sky in the morning or evening, depending upon the season. Right now, it is in the eastern sky, so, since it is over the ocean, and there is no fog, and no air pollution here in St.John's, it is very bright.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, saw the link to the playful pup. They were all real characters at that age.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Who's Floppy?*

hi Dr. G:
forgive the inconsistencies with lower and uppercase. I have lost my left shift key and have to press very hard on the actual keyboard platform to get it working. Sometimes it works, other times I miss it all together...

SO...if you saw the video, who's Floppy?? The little one in the 'other' clamshell - the one who just 'flops' the little head over the side?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure, but it might have been Dach, the doxie in the birthday hat. He was always the docile one.

Sorry to hear of your son's migrane. I don't get them, but have known people who do and it is not just normal pain.


----------



## ciaochiao

*ALMOST asleep!*

Hi Dr. G:

I wouldn't doubt it, since i thought the puppy in the birthday hat looked SO sweet. Docile- that's the better word. His eyes are just so kind looking. I realize that i'm doing the anthropomorphic thing but i maintain that I'm right. I stepped outside my door and looked east. Can't see a darn thing. it's so cloudy out. Oh well, on a clear evening, I shall ask you to point me in the right direction of another planet. 

Good nite Dr. G and all the G-doxies.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Venus is the brightest object in the sky after the Sun and our Moon. Due to the fact that its orbit is inside the Earth's, we can see Venus only when we are looking in the general direction of the Sun. It is visible only during the first few hours after sunset, when we call it the "evening star" or before sunrise when we refer to it as "the morning star."

From the 1st of April, Venus will return to the sky as the morning star. She will be seen only by those souls who rise early and look east before the sky grows light.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Just finished uploading mybirdie.ca and can now make a pot of coffee. Ann has to be at the hospital at 5:45, so I will wake her in an hour or so. I'm off to hunt for tomorrow's news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Quotes from Great Leaders Movie - NC

Not sure if I posted this before, but, if not, here is an interesting 3 minutes for those who need a bit of inspiration. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Already made the coffee, so relax and focus on Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great story about Jasmine, Don.


----------



## SINC

I had a feeling that Jasmine story would ring true with members of The Shang, Marc.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the man and eagle story tip by the way. That one will appear soon too. I am fortunate in that many folks send me items on a daily basis and I have a stockpile amassed for use while on our RV trip next month. Our departure date is set for May 1, provided Ann is well enough to travel.


----------



## Dr.G.

It did with me. We never had a rescue dog, but friends of ours has one and she is great.


----------



## SINC

What time of day do you begin your online lessons for your students Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Re the eagle, I had seen it before and I thought it was on MyBirdie. Guess not. Still, while I can't relate to the local issues you include re your mayor, city council, et al, the other stories are great. You are really into optical illusions these days, n'est pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

I would normally begin teaching online at 8AM. This way, I am able to get all of the postings from my students who posted from about 10PM and later. Thus, I start at about 8AM and will be on and off all day until 10PM. It is easier on my eyes to do this rather than to come on at noon and see 100 postings.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I had run some of those optical illusions before, but these were sent to me by my daughter-in-law and she was so excited about finding them that I did not have the heart not to run them to make her feel part of the site.

She now sends me stuff regularly. She is a real sweetie and we get along so well. I am indeed a fortunate man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Don. I am in no rush to be an in-law or a grandfather. Stephen has one more year at MUN. We would like to see him out of the house and in a job before I retire .............. and we move to Nova Scotia. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife will be in Calgary today and then in Edmonton for two days with her sister, visiting her aunt and brother who both live in Edmonton. Hopefully, you folks will provide her with some good weather.


----------



## SINC

I too, was in no rush to become a grandfather, but that happened over 23 years ago now and seems distant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stephen is only 22 1/2, so I don't think that he is in any rush either. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, my wife will be in Calgary today and then in Edmonton for two days with her sister, visiting her aunt and brother who both live in Edmonton. Hopefully, you folks will provide her with some good weather.


I'm sure she will enjoy the visit Marc, but not likely the weather. After 23 today, we drop to highs of only 3 or 4 for the balance of the week, with lows of -9 and possible snow on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

What!!!!!!!!!! That is more like our weather (not the 23C). Such is Life. They will be in Edmonton on Wed. and Thursday, coming back to Calgary on either Thursday night or Friday morning. She was looking forward to getting away from the cold here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I picked that -9 figure as an estimate, but all three weather forecasters I use predict the same kind of weather as you can see below:


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, Calgary will be warmer than Edmonton. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Hopefully, Calgary will be warmer than Edmonton. We shall see.


Watch, St.John's will be warmer than both cities .............. until she returns. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Our daughter Crystal was up early for a school meeting and offered to drop her Mom off at the hospital, so I have been given a reprieve this morning. They left 20 minutes ago. I am to go up to the hospital around 11:00 a.m. when Ann will be waking and I can visit her then.

Crystal will visit around 4:00 and our son Matt and his wife and grandson will be there this evening before visiting hours end. That should give her lots of company, but more importantly, time to rest between visits. We will keep up this routine for as many days as it takes until she is discharged.


----------



## MLeh

Don: All the best on Ann's surgery, and a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Elaine. I am not a good person when it comes to hospitals and such. I hate being in them as a visitor and despise it as a patient. But no amount of fear or discomfort would keep me from there, when Ann is in their care.


----------



## Dr.G.

May Ann emerge from a successful operation with a smile on her face when she sees you, Don.


----------



## Cameo

Hi Don, I will be thinking of both you and Ann today, I know that all will be well. I also know that Ann will be spoilt when she gets home as you are such a lovely man.

Hope everyone else is well, I have sent out a few resumes and off to get my income tax done. I have applied for unemployment but hopefully working before that even comes in. 

I will catch up on reading later, thinkin of ya'll

Jeanne


----------



## SINC

Thanks Jeanne and good luck with your job hunt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, Jeanne. We are all in your corner supporting your efforts.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 
How's/what's everybody doing today?



Dr.G. said:


> Don, my wife will be in Calgary today and then in Edmonton for two days with her sister, visiting her aunt and brother who both live in Edmonton. Hopefully, you folks will provide her with some good weather.


I'll get out there and do my "Sun-Dance" 



Dr.G. said:


> Hopefully, Calgary will be warmer than Edmonton. We shall see.


beejacon It usually IS! (awaiting backlash from Don) 




Dr.G. said:


> May Ann emerge from a successful operation with a smile on her face when she sees you, Don.


Ditto!

A couple of years ago when my husband, Lee emerged from his 6.5 hour operation, as soon as he started to come out of anesthesia in ICU recovery he started asking for me. Normally they don't allow "visitors" in until the patient is fully cognizant. But he kept asking, and it was causing his BP to dangerously rise..so somebody came out to retrieve me from the waiting room....

He had one VERY important thing that he HAD to tell me, right away.....

I walked in - he had tubes and machines everywhere, 2 ICU attendants hovering..I wove my way through all of to stand next to his bed and leaned over..."I'm here...you ok?" I gently whispered..

His eyes flung open and he tried to sit up..."Oh YEAH!" he says loudly with a huge grin. "I FEEL GOOD!" ..."REEEEEAAAL GOOD!"... "Let's GO!"! 

I burst out laughing as the ICU attendants tried to subdue him back into a relaxed prone position. 

"I want some of those drugs!" I told the ICU staff. 

Lee tried to continue chatting excitedly to me, but I was told that I needed to go for now and could come back a little later. Satisfied that he had completed his mission of delivering that important message to me, Lee finally relaxed and his BP went back to more normal levels and he sailed through the rest of the recovery process with no further demands. :lmao:


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all.
I have so many body parts crossed I hope they will count for multiple purposes ... Annes successful operation and recovery, Jeanne's quickly finding a job, Mrs. G's safe journey out west and one for a family member of mine.

Speaking of weather, ours is crappy again and will remain so for the week. We were supposed to get some of that warm stuff alberta is enjoying now but it looks as though it will bypass us.


----------



## Dreambird

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> How's/what's everybody doing today?


Good Morning right back at ya! Day is starting out good here... 




> I'll get out there and do my "Sun-Dance"


Me too, it seems more like a Chinook right now... however in Fº it is 57 here and only 48 in Edmonton... na, na, na-boo-boo! 



> beejacon It usually IS! (awaiting backlash from Don)


Awaiting with you... beejacon

I am also awaiting good news regarding Ann, I'll be thinking good thoughts for her all day...


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> beejacon It usually IS! (awaiting backlash from Don)


Won't be one. Might have been if I lived in Garlic City, but I don't.


----------



## SINC

Now to hit the shower and head up to the hospital. Later gang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. My wife must be landing in Calgary about now. What is the weather like? It is very sunny and 10C here and she will be screaming if it is colder there than here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Thanks for the well wishes. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. My wife will be pleased with that sort of weather. She misses the Alberta sunshine since she moved here to St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Revert to plan B. Ann just called and said she is doing fine, but very tired, so she wants to go to sleep. I have now officially been snubbed until after 1:00 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, still, "snubbing" is OK is it means that she is doing well. Give Ann my best.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. My wife must be landing in Calgary about now. What is the weather like? It is very sunny and 10C here and she will be screaming if it is colder there than here.


It's currently 23 degrees and partly cloudy ..not bad! Hope your wife enjoys her stay in Cow Town!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, we only see a few days of 23C or above here in St.John's ............ and that is in July. My wife will be very pleased.


----------



## KC4

The weather has changed - Now we have 15 degrees and mostly overcast. But there's an awesome Calgary Chinook arch here to great your wife, Marc!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> The weather has changed - Now we have 15 degrees and mostly overcast. But there's an awesome Calgary Chinook arch here to great your wife, Marc!


There is also 2 cm of snow forecast for Calgary tonight.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> There is also 2 cm of snow forecast for Calgary tonight.


Hmmmm ... that happens to be our forecast too:-(


----------



## Bolor

That's good news Don. She is out of surgery and feeling well enough to "snub"


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> There is also 2 cm of snow forecast for Calgary tonight.


:baby::-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I am sure my wife, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, will know what a "chinook arch" might be in layman's terms. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I do NOT think that she will like the 2cm of snow that is forecast for Calgary tonight. If she wanted snow, she could have stayed here in St.John's .................. where is it sunny and +8C with blue skies.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I am sure my wife, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, will know what a "chinook arch" might be in layman's terms. Merci.


It is a very homey, common sight for Calgarians. I sorely missed them while in Houston.
Chinook Arch


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the pic, Kim. I know what a chinook is, at least from what my wife explained to me, and now I can see the "arch". Merci.


----------



## Cameo

Glad to hear Ann is good Don.

The kids decided to keep me busy today. We went to St Jacobs Market - to find out they were closed-so we decided to browse the antique store next to it. Then I went to the unemployment office to find out about training covered under EI. The kids then decided they should take me to this burger place they know - in Hamilton- but it was closed.
So then they thought they should show me these waterfalls they know. Turns out to be someplace I have been before but beautiful. Websters Falls and Tews Falls in Spencer Gorge. In two inch slip on heels I really wasn't dressed for climbing over, up and down rocks, but my guys are big and strong and got me out on the narrow promitory overlooking the gorge. Getting up the cliff was actually harder then going down. We are going back - dressed appropriately this time - in a couple of days with the cameras.

I am thinking I will try to get into either/both a graphics course and/or photography course to strenthen my skills and put the degree/papers behind as well if EI will help
me into the courses. I don't know what I could find at this time of year.

Will have to do my income tax tomorrow - I did get some prices today. Have to get a signed receipt from my landlord for my rent.

Take care all. I will post some pix of the gorge when I get them. I will post some pix of my sons "baby" as he calls it later when I process them. 

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Sounds as if your "headspace" is in the right place, which will help in your quest for employment. Hopefully, EI will help you in your desire to become better educated. Education helps at all times in the long run. Bon chance.


----------



## MLeh

Jeanne: sounds like a lovely day out.

As far as getting into some graphics or photography courses: I know my daughter's university offers a 'summer session' which will be starting in May, so depending upon your local institutions of higher learning, you may find something is starting in a week or so. Good luck!


----------



## SINC

Just back from the hospital. Ann is having a rough day with a severe headache and nausea from the anesthetic. I sat and watched her doze off, then awaken many, many times. Crystal is going up now and Matt will take over at 7:00.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when does your period of "snubbing" end? How is Ann making out?


----------



## SINC

See post above yours.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, I hope things improve for your Ann sooner than later.

Jeanne. Good to see you posting. Good Luck! 

Good weather here so have a lot of bugs hatching. Erm, tourists ;-) They come flying out from stop signs or cross the road where they shouldn't. As Elaine said, they think they're indestructible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. How is Life treating you these days?

I heard my first robin this afternoon, and saw my first fly. Sings of Spring coming is about a month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about Ann's recovery. We posted at the same time. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc realized that Sonal is back from her trip to Peru. We should have a welcome home party for her.


----------



## Cameo

Ann should be feeling better by tomorrow once the anesthetic wears off completely. I had a hard time waking up with it, but it didn't make me sick. Yuck.

This is my son's "baby"
View attachment 8536


View attachment 8537


View attachment 8538


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting looking "baby", Jeanne.


----------



## MLeh

Ena said:


> Sinc, I hope things improve for your Ann sooner than later.
> 
> Jeanne. Good to see you posting. Good Luck!
> 
> Good weather here so have a lot of bugs hatching. Erm, tourists ;-) They come flying out from stop signs or cross the road where they shouldn't. As Elaine said, they think they're indestructible.


It's the special 'tourist force field', Ann. Makes vehicles just bounce off, 'cause they're on holiday.

Lovely spring day here. Went out to find the car covered in a thin coating of pollen from our cedar tree. That blew off easily enough driving down into the village, although I have to be careful as our local constabulary has been handing out lots of fast driving awards lately.

It was pleasant down in the village, and I was wondering if I was overdressed in my coat and gloves, until a breeze blew in from the water, bringing with it a very fresh mist which cooled everything off quite perceptibly. Part of the benefits of living in a 'temperate rain forest'. It stays temperate.

Our village is small enough that I just park behind the drug store and then walk everywhere from there - two blocks to the post office, then two blocks to the bank, then another two blocks to the Credit Union and then back across the street to the drug store. 

I been reading the 'pension/retirement' topic here on ehmac regarding transit with some amusement. Our village is very much 'retirement central', and we don't have much in the way of transit (except a bus every couple of hours that goes to the ferry), but the seniors certainly aren't lacking in mobility. If it's not the tourists leaping out in front of your vehicle when you're driving, it's the seniors running you over in their scooters when you're a pedestrian.

Hope everyone had a good day.

Nice to see everyone popping in as they can.

-elaine


----------



## MaxPower

Bolor said:


> Kim, I notice the Livestrong link in your signature. Armstrong may be doing some good work but nowhere do you see how much he collects goes back to his programs. Another thing, when you support Lance Armstrong and buy a yellow wristband you are supporting Americans.
> 
> I think we as Canadians should be supporting the Canadian charities that do more and help Canadians. Donations made in Canada stay in Canada and go towards helping Canadian people ... not Americans.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against Americans ... not too much anyway ... but I strongly believe we should be supporting our own charities. Not many people realize that buying a yellow wrist band sends the money south. If you want a wrist band, The Canadian Cancer Society sells a blue wrist band. They "borrowed" the idea from Lance Armstrong.
> 
> End of rant


A little late to the game but...

Doesn't research help ALL of humanity, not nations?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Warren. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Just back from the hospital. Ann is having a rough day with a severe headache and nausea from the anesthetic. I sat and watched her doze off, then awaken many, many times. Crystal is going up now and Matt will take over at 7:00.


Bleagh - Poor Ann - nothing worse than feeling ill just out of surgery....You don't want to move, but don't feel comfortable being nauseated on your back either. 

How long does Ann have to stay in the "Big House"? Hopefully she has a nice room with no hoarking, vomiting, hacking (you get the picture) patient next to her....That just makes one feel even more unwell to listen to that. 



Ena said:


> Sinc, I hope things improve for your Ann sooner than later.
> 
> Jeanne. Good to see you posting. Good Luck!
> 
> Good weather here so have a lot of bugs hatching. Erm, tourists ;-) They come flying out from stop signs or cross the road where they shouldn't. As Elaine said, they think they're indestructible.


:lmao:My Dear departed Grandmother used to BE one of those tourists..when she was visting Alberta. She would ignore the usual rules of the road (usually causing me to want to bail out) ..when I would complain she would gleefully chime "Oh, It's OK dear, THEY'LL SEE my BC plates!"... I guess meaning it was her excuse to drive like she didn't know were she was going. :lmao:And she NEVER was in any kind of an accident when she was at the wheel either...so, it worked for her. 



Cameo said:


> Ann should be feeling better by tomorrow once the anesthetic wears off completely. I had a hard time waking up with it, but it didn't make me sick. Yuck.
> 
> This is my son's "baby"


What's her name - looks like a female - I used to have one of these Iguanas.



MaxPower said:


> A little late to the game but...
> 
> Doesn't research help ALL of humanity, not nations?


I agree. Wherever/however cures & new treatments are found, they will benefit the whole world. LAF is such a huge organization and getting bigger and more powerful by the day - something that powerful has to be a significant factor in reaching the ultimate goals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Never could get close to an Iguana. Now, alligators are another matter altogether.


----------



## SINC

Kim, Ann is in a semi private with a real nice lady who had similar surgery today as well, although she appears to be recovering a bit more quickly than Ann.

She has a catheter and won't be able to leave until she regains full bladder function from the reconstructive procedure for a prolapse. I guess you gals can understand that bit, eh? .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, hopefully, Ann will get nurses who are caring as she was when she was a nurse.


----------



## MacGenius24

This thread looks interesting  


What exactly do we post here, anything?


----------



## SINC

Welcome MacG.

You can post anything you wish to discuss here with the Shang family, which is how we think of ourselves. We share each other's happiness, sadness and good and bad news of all kinds. We stand firm together to keep each other supported no matter the circumstance. 

A quick read through the last 4300 odd pages will enlighten you. 

PS: We tend to leave controversy to the other threads. Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, MacG. I am Marc. We use our real first names here in The Shang, but only if you want to. Best not to try reading throgh all 43,000+ postings all in one sitting. The last person to try that ......... and almost succeed, Jason Jinglestars, has visiting hours on Mondays and Fridays from 1 until 3PM.

As Don said, post whatever you want, but we tend to leave the controversial topics to other threads. Paix, mon ami. Welcome.


----------



## MacGenius24

Well, call me Darren, and Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## medic03

Don, I am happy to hear that Ann made it safely through the surgery - sorry she is not feeling to great yet though. It's not uncommon for the effects of the anesthetic to last 24 hours. It might be also the result of the pain medication that she is being given- sometimes that is worse than the pain of the surgery.

Jeanne, I did my taxes today. I tried taxfreeway on my Mac. I made the mistake of doing a trial (free version) first - big mistake as once I decided that it was going to work for me I couldn't get it to save properly and as a result it took me 4 hours (of constantly tweaking and redoing it a couple of times) to get it to finally send to CCRA. The one nice thing though was that it only cost me 14.95 plus tax instead of the $244 when the accountants do it. 
-when I would get my taxes done through H&R Block they never asked to show a signed receipt from the landlord for my rent.


----------



## medic03

Hi Darren, welcome to our little (but growing) family. Whoever is up first in the morning has to put the coffee on 

oh and I am Treena


----------



## Dr.G.

Darren, welcome to The Shang. Come on over to The Cafe Chez Marc for some free tea and/or coffee, and our great breakfasts/brunches. Whomever logs on first in the morning makes it for everyone. It's a great tradition. Or, stop in to The Hair of the Doxie Den for a free drink ........... on the house. Just be careful not to step on any of the doixes. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. Other than your taxes, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Cameo

These are my canine babies. The first is from almost a year ago I think and the second from about 5 months or so.
View attachment 8544


View attachment 8545


Welcome Darren. I am Jeanne. I love this place. It is friendship and support. It is my therapy group and my ear. Here I can find reality and also fantasy and sometimes a touch of silliness....which we all need in our lives. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## MLeh

Treena: I filed electronically on April 5th and got my assessment in today's mail. Refund should already be in the bank (I do the auto-deposit thing). I've been using the online version of Ufiile and it works fine for us. It's another one of those ones you don't have to pay until you actually go to file, so it gives the opportunity to 'try before you buy'. Hope your assessment goes without a hitch.

Don: Hope Ann has a good evening tonight, a restful sleep tonight and is much better tomorrow. 

Welcome Darren. I'm Elaine. I'm not here as often as some, but more often than others.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, great pics of your dogs. Classic GS poses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Bon chance. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Ann was much better tonight, but then why wouldn't she be with our new grandson Jett paying a visit:


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, Ann is in a semi private with a real nice lady who had similar surgery today as well, although she appears to be recovering a bit more quickly than Ann.
> 
> She has a catheter and won't be able to leave until she regains full bladder function from the reconstructive procedure for a prolapse. I guess you gals can understand that bit, eh? .


Hallelujah for a decent roommate!!! I haven't spent an overnight in the hospital as a patient for many, many years, but I spent much of my early childhood in and out of one. I remember that a good roommate can make a HUGE difference. A bad roommate(s) can make an already unpleasant experience HELL!

Yes, I do understand the surgical procedure bit. 

My husband had to deal with a catheter for 2 weeks after his surgery. I think it was his least favorite part of the entire experience. Hopefully Ann's experience with it is short and trouble-free.



MacGenius24 said:


> This thread looks interesting
> 
> What exactly do we post here, anything?





MacGenius24 said:


> Well, call me Darren, and Thanks for the welcomes!


Hey Darren! I'm Kim and fairly new here too. Welcome to the Shang! It's an anything (but serious controversy) goes thread. Mostly social camaraderie, support and variety infotainment.



Cameo said:


> These are my canine babies. The first is from almost a year ago I think and the second from about 5 months or so.


They're Beautiful! Jeanne! What are their names? 



SINC said:


> Ann was much better tonight, but then why wouldn't she be with our new grandson Jett paying a visit:


Glad to hear of the progress....and is Jett ever HaNDSOME! How old?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite and....*



KC4 said:


> A couple of years ago when my husband, Lee emerged from his 6.5 hour operation, as soon as he started to come out of anesthesia in ICU recovery he started asking for me. Normally they don't allow "visitors" in until the patient is fully cognizant. But he kept asking, and it was causing his BP to dangerously rise..so somebody came out to retrieve me from the waiting room....
> 
> He had one VERY important thing that he HAD to tell me, right away.....
> 
> I walked in - he had tubes and machines everywhere, 2 ICU attendants hovering..I wove my way through all of to stand next to his bed and leaned over..."I'm here...you ok?" I gently whispered..
> 
> His eyes flung open and he tried to sit up..."Oh YEAH!" he says loudly with a huge grin. "I FEEL GOOD!" ..."REEEEEAAAL GOOD!"... "Let's GO!"!
> 
> I burst out laughing as the ICU attendants tried to subdue him back into a relaxed prone position.
> 
> "I want some of those drugs!" I told the ICU staff.
> 
> Lee tried to continue chatting excitedly to me, but I was told that I needed to go for now and could come back a little later. Satisfied that he had completed his mission of delivering that important message to me, Lee finally relaxed and his BP went back to more normal levels and he sailed through the rest of the recovery process with no further demands. :lmao:


Good....nite? Anyway, THAT is a very, very good story!! Love that attitude:clap::clap:



SINC said:


> Revert to plan B. Ann just called and said she is doing fine, but very tired, so she wants to go to sleep. I have now officially been snubbed until after 1:00 p.m.


Well, you always 'snub' the one you love



Dr.G. said:


> Don, still, "snubbing" is OK is it means that she is doing well. Give Ann my best.


Ditto from us here in TO



Bolor said:


> That's good news Don. She is out of surgery and feeling well enough to "snub"


Ditto again!! Gee, i don't have to think at all!! You guys say it all and so eloquently!



SINC said:


> Just back from the hospital. Ann is having a rough day with a severe headache and nausea from the anesthetic. I sat and watched her doze off, then awaken many, many times. Crystal is going up now and Matt will take over at 7:00.


Don, i don't know if you saw our original wishes for Ann's smooth recovery but I know everyone here is rooting for her. I'm so sorry to hear about the after effects. It's painful and frustrating to watch one we love suffer in any way. I KNOW that Ann's going to be better tomorrow. I'm psycho- Oh no, I meant PSYCHIC!! 



Cameo said:


> This is my son's "baby"
> View attachment 8536


Wow Jeanne! By coincidence a friend and I visited Reptilia here in Toronto. it's a reptile zoo. There were some beautiful reptiles, one very, very similar to your son's. How old is 'baby'?



MaxPower said:


> A little late to the game but...Doesn't research help ALL of humanity, not nations?


AMEN Warren!! SADLY, very, very sadly, that's not how members of the research community view it. There's so much silly, stupid competition going on between labs who are supposedly collaborating. But yes, you are so very right. Research is research. The US seems to 'drain' our top scientists and quite frankly, I could care less as long as there's progress. I say this as a 'person' and as a former genetics research associate.



Dr.G. said:


> Never could get close to an Iguana. Now, alligators are another matter altogether.


OMG Dt. G!! That's such an 'AWWWWW' pic!!



SINC said:


> Kim, Ann is in a semi private with a real nice lady who had similar surgery today as well, although she appears to be recovering a bit more quickly than Ann.
> 
> She has a catheter and won't be able to leave until she regains full bladder function from the reconstructive procedure for a prolapse. I guess you gals can understand that bit, eh? .


Well, it's good she has a nice roomie. That will help. As for understanding the prolapse, not quite yet for me but after 3 C-sections, I do understand recovery, anaesthetics, and most of all, THE DAMN CATHETER!! I HATE that thing. My heart is just out there for Ann. May the Gods of Catheter removal please quickly work their magic. Sorry to sound unlike a family thread but, "PEE ANN PEE!!"



Dr.G. said:


> Don, hopefully, Ann will get nurses who are caring as she was when she was a nurse.


HEAR HEAR DR. G!!:clap::clap::clap:



SINC said:


> Welcome MacG.
> 
> You can post anything you wish to discuss here with the Shang family, which is how we think of ourselves. We share each other's happiness, sadness and good and bad news of all kinds. We stand firm together to keep each other supported no matter the circumstance.
> 
> A quick read through the last 4300 odd pages will enlighten you.
> 
> PS: We tend to leave controversy to the other threads. Thanks for dropping by.


I 80th that welcome! And yes, we don't 'fight' here in the Shang. We tend to do exactly as Don and Dr. G have said. We support each other through some very tough times. Welcome again! 



Dr.G. said:


> Evening, MacG. I am Marc. We use our real first names here in The Shang, but only if you want to. Best not to try reading throgh all 43,000+ postings all in one sitting. The last person to try that ......... and almost succeed, Jason Jinglestars, has visiting hours on Mondays and Fridays from 1 until 3PM.
> 
> As Don said, post whatever you want, but we tend to leave the controversial topics to other threads. Paix, mon ami. Welcome.


HEY!!! you've never asked what page and year I'm on!! I'm determined to oust Jinglestars as the Top Dog for reading ALL the posts in the Shang!



MacGenius24 said:


> Well, call me Darren, and Thanks for the welcomes!


Hi Darren!:clap:



SINC said:


> Ann was much better tonight, but then why wouldn't she be with our new grandson Jett paying a visit:


Don!! That's another 'AWWWWWW; pic!! What an adorable baby! Takes after Ann huh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some fresh tea and coffee to get you all going, but not before you try some of out Earth Day goodies for breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy 39th Earth Day to one and all. Do something to help a person, because the social environment needs some attention as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Found an interesting motto that might fit us all here in The Shang -- "I Belong, You Belong, We Belong” . Appropriate for our family, n'est pas?


----------



## medic03

Ann, when the program worked it worked quite well and efficiently. But it was 2 hours to redo and try to save properly - if only I had tried to shut it all down and start fresh 

Don, he is so cute - he has such a high forehead. 

Jeanne - your babies are adorable too ( the non reptile ones), I am not crazy over the iguana guy


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc and thanks for the breakfast. Just finished up mybirdie.ca and can now browse the web for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sounds as if Ann is doing a bit better. Great pic of your grandson.


----------



## SINC

Morning Treena, glad you think the kid is cute. 'Course it is to be expected when he looks so much like his Grandad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Personally, I find tax time rather taxing when I see of all the deductions that I could be taking .................. if only I had money to invest. Such is Life. How are you this fine morning?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Glad to hear of the progress....and is Jett ever HaNDSOME! How old?


Kim, Jett will be 10 months on April 28th.


----------



## MacGenius24

Good morning all! I feel real good this morning  How about you all?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Darren. So good to have a new face at the Cafe Chez Marc for some breakfast. Personally, I am fine. And you???


----------



## MacGenius24

I am excellent! Going to walk to Tim Hortons for my coffee to get me pumped for those kids!


----------



## SINC

Morning Darren, nice to see you back. Marc, your wife will not have to deal with much snow here tomorrow, but at +1, it will be chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Darren. What grade do you teach? I have taught grades 2/3, 6 and 7-12.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife shall be missing some double digit temps while she is gone, but then return to some single digit temps when she returns. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Marc, that is always the way. When one leaves home and runs into bad weather, it is always nice at home. Murphy's law and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but Deborah was really hoping for some temps in the 20s since we won't get that here until July.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, that will not happen this week as you can see by the three forecasts below. Top is Namao, north of Edmonton, middle is Muni airport, downtown Edmonton and bottom is International airport near Leduc.


----------



## Dr.G.

She is leaving Edmonton tomorrow and then back to Calgary until Sunday night.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. You know it's going to be a long day when you get in at 7 and within 2 minutes there are people at your desk to talk to you. 

Don, it's good to hear Anne got through her surgery fine and is feeling better. 

Jeanne, sorry to hear about your job. From the way they handled the end of your probabtion period, I'm guessing they were just being ignorant and trying to stretch you out as far as they could before pulling this. Their loss, I'm sure you'll have anew and much better job in no time.

Welcome to the Shang Darren! I'm Sean. 

I'm sure I've missed a lot of comments I should make, but with how busy I am right now, and how much everyone's been posting, I just can't keep up. Speaking of which, it's one of those meeting days, and I've only got 15 minutes before I'm booked for the next 4 hours. I hsould probably try and get some work done.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Treena. Personally, I find tax time rather taxing when I see of all the deductions that I could be taking .................. if only I had money to invest. Such is Life. How are you this fine morning?


Thanks for the Earth Day treats (all organic, I'm sure) 

Don't forget about all those deductions for your long bodied children with short legs that you have running around there! 


SINC said:


> Kim, Jett will be 10 months on April 28th.


ooooH 1st Birthday coming right up! That ought to be a blast! Woot!
Any more update on Ann? The next day the soreness really sets in. Groan.



MacGenius24 said:


> Good morning all! I feel real good this morning  How about you all?






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







MacGenius24 said:


> I am excellent! Going to walk to Tim Hortons for my coffee to get me pumped for those kids!


I confess, I'm a Timmy's addict. 


Dr.G. said:


> Don, my wife shall be missing some double digit temps while she is gone, but then return to some single digit temps when she returns. We shall see.


Marc, the NL wind is here - probably looking for your lovely wife. It's been cool & gusty for hours!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. I think you need a mix of herbal tea and potent coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. No, the winds in Calgary are nothing like the winds here in St.John's. Anything under 25km/h is considered a light breeze. Constant wind gusts of over 100km/h are what drives people mad here ............... especially when it is blowing lots of snow.


----------



## KC4

When the Wind direction is "N" does that mean it's coming from the North, or heading North?


----------



## Dr.G.

Northerly winds are from the north.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is currently 11C and partly sunny as I sit out on my back deck with my iBook. The doxies are running about the back yard.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, Kim, Darren, Sean. Don and everyone else you pops in. I slept in.......so sent off another resume and off to get my taxes done as soon as I get myself organized.

I wish dial up was you tube friendly.....

I have to confess.........I am a Timmies addict. I don't smoke, drink, do drugs, I don't drink coffee.........but I do need my Timmies tea in the morning. My kids snuck out yesterday morning to bring me one back but we all slept in today so I will have to stop off on my way out and about.

It is my youngest sons birthday today - he turns 20! 

VIcki - the one with the loooong snout on the left is Failte and the gorgeous girl on the right is Shayla. Failte is an easy going goofy kind of boy and Shayla is a stubborn, dominant "I know what I want and I will therefore get it" kind of girl. They are both loving and both very protective. They are all noise though as they both like people- but they will vocally tell you that this is "their property" unless I am around as they both know I am the "leader". Shayla tests this constantly hahaha

I have a phone call to return regarding a warehouse assistant so I shall say good day to all and will pop in later!

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. I know this situation as to the alphas and betas in our pack.

Good luck with this possible position. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Well - the position is only a 7 wk thingy, so I will have to think about it. I have to find out things like......other then reducing the amount paid by Unemployment insurance, how else does it affect it? Then we shall see. 

Doing my income tax wasn't a help - I thought that I got a minor bit back, but I ended up paying.......oh well- I am going over my numbers again and if I don't agree I am going back to the service I went to.

Anyhow, a few other things to do. Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I guess that this might be a consideration to make re a temporary position vs EI, as well as the opportunity to look for a more permanent position. Still, you shall make the best decision for you own situation. Bon chance.

Re taxes, I use Intuit's Quick Tax and it has figured out my refund to the penny for the past two years. Of course, I have no fancy deductions, nor does my wife, so I plug in my T4 amounts, medical and charitable donations, and it sends off my figures to CRA.


----------



## KC4

Arg- It is -1 and dropping with a steady snow fall here in Calgary. Sorry about that for your wife Marc.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon all.... Back from Peru. Actually, as Don noticed, I was back yesterday, but I needed some time to recover from my vacation.

I was sick in various ways for a good portion of my trip--and am still a bit sick now--but it was still a great experience. I'll have photos up in a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, my wife called this afternoon from Edmonton. So, for the next couple of days, she is basking in the sun and warmth of Edmonton. We shall see.

+10C and cloudy here in St.John's, so it is still a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Sonal. We shall have a special meal for you ................. when you feel up to eating our rich Canadian food.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon all.... Back from Peru. Actually, as Don noticed, I was back yesterday, but I needed some time to recover from my vacation.
> 
> I was sick in various ways for a good portion of my trip--and am still a bit sick now--but it was still a great experience. I'll have photos up in a bit.


Looking forward to the photos Sonal - Welcome back! Sorry to hear that you were and are still ill. Hopefully that will pass soon. 



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, my wife called this afternoon from Edmonton. So, for the next couple of days, she is basking in the sun and warmth of Edmonton. We shall see.
> 
> +10C and cloudy here in St.John's, so it is still a nice day.


So much for my gloating about Calgary weather always being nicer than Edmonton's. Can you pass the salt with that crow please?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C in Edmonton, which is nicer than we had here in St.John's, so here is your salt, Kim.


----------



## Sonal

Oh, you can start me on the rich Canadian food... my stomach seemed to be the first thing to recover. What I'm left with is a bit of a cold from being soaked through on the Inca Trail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, hot chicken soup coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, look at what my wife misses, and then returns to on Monday morning here in St.John's --

Friday A mix of sun and cloud. High 12. 
Saturday A mix of sun and cloud. Low plus 2. High 14. 
Sunday Cloudy. Low 9. High 15. 
Monday Showers. Low plus 2. High plus 5. 
Tuesday A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 2. High plus 5. 

She is NOT going to be a happy camper.


----------



## MacGenius24

Good evening all! Just got off the 401, I hate driving on that highway beejacon

Marc: I teach a spilt class of 7 and 8. 

I love those kids, just getting to them everyday is a pain 

So how did your guys day go?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, hot chicken soup coming right up.


With tofu chicken, of course! 



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, look at what my wife misses, and then returns to on Monday morning here in St.John's --
> 
> Friday A mix of sun and cloud. High 12.
> Saturday A mix of sun and cloud. Low plus 2. High 14.
> Sunday Cloudy. Low 9. High 15.
> Monday Showers. Low plus 2. High plus 5.
> Tuesday A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 2. High plus 5.
> 
> She is NOT going to be a happy camper.


A High of 15! ..awww...
right now it's still snowing and -3.


----------



## KC4

Calgary Last weekend and then, Calgary today tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, Kim. At least the land gets some free moisture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Darren. What subject do you teach? I taught social studies from grades 7-12 for one year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, last week when Calgary was in the low 20s, we were at -8C here in St.John's. Be grateful for the weather you have. Our last snow usually comes by May 24th, so we have just over a month of Winter to go.


----------



## MacGenius24

Marc: I teach Math, Science and Technology or as the students call it, MST.


----------



## Dr.G.

Math and Science can be rough subjects for those grade levels. I was not cut out to be a teacher in grades 7 and 8, nor K and 1. Grade 11 is fine, grade 3-6 is fine, at least it was for me. Of course, having taught here at Memorial for 32 years, I need to keep in mind that my undergrad and grad students will be/are teaching in the K-12 system.


----------



## Dr.G.

There are times when I wish I could go back and teach grade 3. That was a good grade to teach.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, you shall make the right decision for yourself re this employment situation. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, last week when Calgary was in the low 20s, we were at -8C here in St.John's. Be grateful for the weather you have. Our last snow usually comes by May 24th, so we have just over a month of Winter to go.


Marc, with all due respect, looking at the web cam shots of St. John's these past few weeks, the line, "we have just over a month of Winter to go" is growing tiresome.

Face it, you have an early spring.


----------



## ciaochiao

*And....*

Hi Everyone!

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G in Calgary soon, and all the G-doxies still at home!

It sucks SOOOO much that you guys have that lousy snow weather again Kim! I'm praying that TO does not get anything like that. We're supposed to go up to 25 this Saturday. Sound's great to me!!

As for deductions with our shorter legged children, is this a new deduction that I've missed? Please keep in mind that I haven't filed my taxes for a couple of years and I KNOW I'm not owing. Even so, I really need to get them done this year tptptptp.

I'm sorry that Mrs. G's trip is marred by ucky weather. This may make her love St. John's even more now Dr. G!!

DON, how's Ann doing? I read that she's doing better today, a few posts back. How is she feeling tonight? Aren't you glad you guys are getting out of the schizo weather in a short time? My family and I are keeping all of our fingers crossed for Ann's speedy recovery and escape from the hospital!
CC


----------



## KC4

MacGenius24 said:


> Marc: I teach a spilt class of 7 and 8.
> 
> I love those kids, just getting to them everyday is a pain
> 
> So how did your guys day go?





Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Darren. What subject do you teach? I taught social studies from grades 7-12 for one year.


The resident teen is an 8th grader...and is finding it the toughest year so far, especially socially. The teachers at her school all agree that 8 is one of the toughest to teach (in a 7-12 environment) and also one of the toughest on the students.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Aye second that!!*



KC4 said:


> The resident teen is an 8th grader...and is finding it the toughest year so far, especially socially. The teachers at her school all agree that 8 is one of the toughest to teach (in a 7-12 environment) and also one of the toughest on the students.


Hi Darren and all you late nite Shangers!!

Welcome back Darren!! You'll love it here. I was invited a few months ago and HAVE NEVER LEFT.....sort of like a really, really great version of The Hotel California ....just kidding. The Shang people do look out for one another - I'm serious, and console each other plus provide solid, supportive advice or options to each others dilemmas. I don't think we have an elementary school educator here at this time. i see that Dr. G taught those levels but it now a highly regarded professor at Memorial in St. John's. If you ever need to see how much everyone loves Dr. G, just go take a look at his 'ratemyprof' stats. 

I would have to say that Kim has some accurate assessments of grade 8. I found gr.8 to be the worst year of my elementary school years. I've got one kid in Gr 7 and one in Gr. 5. They are both very, very different learners with different strengths yet at times, they are also able in other areas. Both are very athletic but only one excels at both. The other is athletic but has very little interest in achieving. Her idea of achieving is to consistently avg a B to B+ avg. The other one considers it a sore point if he DOES NOT bring home an A-A+ avg. I'm not sure how you do it Darren, reach all the students in your classes and turn them onto the material. You're a Math/science/tech guy huh? Well, there may be some ranting here about the way this curriculum is delivered. It seems that it course and subsequent material hasn't progressed or mutated since I was in grade school. much of what my kids learn is from me at home. I'm also with them in the homework hours and then encourage them to go forward. i haven't a great deal of love for my 2 youngest childrens' teachers. There have honestly been less than a handful. Perhaps you'd like to move here and become a beloved science, math, and tech teacher here???? Goodness knows we can use a few 'fresh thinkers' who LOVE THEIR JOBS AND THEIR KIDS, for the ultimate success of our children!! So you just keep on inspiring your students and eventually, we'll recruit you to OUR school board!!!! 

Where'd you take you teaching degree? I take it that your major was math and science?

Hope everyone else is well. 
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, time to rise and shine. Tea and coffee are ready to go with a light breakfast of fruit with bagels and sticky buns,

Mybirdie.ca is ready to go as well and is guaranteed to put a smile on your face this morning. Watch for Kim's joke about the rabbit in the fridge and be sure not to miss the video on Kingsford, the pet piglet. But be careful to look closely at the photo of the sheep in item three, for if you do see sheep, you really ought to get your eyes checked.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee, bagels and fruit. A fine way to start the day.
How is Ann feeling this morning? How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Pre-Arbor Day to one and all.

On the last Friday in April, we set aside a special day for tree planting and care. “Arbor Day is not like other holidays. Each of those reposes on the past, while Arbor Day proposes for the future.” These are the words of J. Sterling Morton, the originator of Arbor Day.

So, for today and tomorrow and on into Saturday, everything at the Cafe Chez Marc is FREE. Enjoy.

Of course, at The Hair of the Doxie Den, our motto still stands -- "In God we Trust ....... All others pay cash."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Arbor Day is not like other holidays. Each of those reposes on the past, while Arbor Day proposes for the future." These are the words of J. Sterling Morton, the originator of the Arbor Day idea. He was among the many pioneers moving into the Nebraska Territory in 1854. On this trek, he brought his two German dachshunds.

With the decided lack of trees on the Nebraskan plains, Morton made it his cause to plant trees, not just for beautification but also to preserve the soil, and for places where his doxies could pee. He encouraged civic organizations to join in the effort, proclaiming the first Arbor Day in 1872. By 1885, Arbor Day was officially observed by the entire state and then by other states and schools nationwide.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, has the quote function changed today? I tried to quote something you wrote in the TV section, and it came out different than from the few times I have used it in the past. How would you go about quoting just a part of something someone wrote in a posting?


----------



## SINC

Full quote:



Dr.G. said:


> Don, has the quote function changed today? I tried to quote something you wrote in the TV section, and it came out different than from the few times I have used it in the past. How would you go about quoting just a part of something someone wrote in a posting?


Partial quote:



Dr.G. said:


> Don, has the quote function changed today?


No Marc, it hasn't. Its easy. Just click on the "quote" button and the entire post will appear in a new window. Then delete the portion of the posting that you do not wish to be included, being careful of course, not to change the coding at the beginning and end of the quote. Simple as that. (See your quote above done this way.)

What I like now is that the small arrow at the end of the OP's name can be clicked to take you right to the original quote.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Simple as that.



Thanks. Let's see if it works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Works now. I must have deleted one of the needed keystrokes. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Congrats Marc, you did it! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just saw the Kingsford clip. What a cute piglet. I am amazed at how quickly they are able to move, and how well they are able to swim.

Interesting, I also saw sheep at first because of the title. The eyes see what the mind wants it to see initially. Cool.


----------



## SINC

Did you see sheep in the photo on mybirdie.ca this morning?


----------



## SINC

Isn't that piglet the cutest darn thing you ever saw? This was brought to my attention by a local reader of mybirdie.ca.


----------



## SINC

And Kim's rabbit joke was just plain corny!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did you see sheep in the photo on mybirdie.ca this morning?



Yes, but it was because of the title. When I looked closer, I realized that my mind directed my eyes to initially interpret the image as flocking sheep, until I looked closer to see ............................


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Isn't that piglet the cutest darn thing you ever saw? This was brought to my attention by a local reader of mybirdie.ca.


I have to show that to my wife. She wants us to get a pot belly pig when we move to Nova Scotia. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm westing" is an oldie by a goodie. I like the pics that go with the joke.

As always, great nature pics. Keep up the good work while you are on vacation.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang! Sorry I've been MIA for almost 2 weeks, but I have been busy burning, burning, burning! I have a client who wanted 85 copies of a DVD I created for her, so I have been planted at the iMac burning whenever my kids would give me some time.
Once again, I have to say I love Mac! I bought an LG external DVD burner and it really was plug n play. iDVD had no issues with it - which was my worry in the first place. Overall, I am a happy woman today!

Since I am in high spirits today, I have made shortbread-toblerone cookies for everyone! They look like shortbread balls, but they have a yummy toblerone triangle wrapped inside. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Welcome home. I have had shortbread-toblerone cookies once before in Victoria, BC and really liked them. Merci.


----------



## KC4

Good MorningShang GAng!

I have a brutally busy day today so unfortunately can't hang with my ehMAcian buddies very much today. 

Hope all is well with Ann, Don. Sending healing thoughts Northward...

Hope your wife is still enjoying her stay in Alberta Marc. The weather is currently -7, overcast with treacherously icy roads, especially the side streets - the mains are fine though.

Dana - awesome! Toblerone cookies..Yummm! I'll just grab a couple and bolt! 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Today, my wife is in sunny Edmonton, not snowy and cold Calgary.


----------



## bhil

Good afternoon everybody! Today started in panic mode with client problems and is just starting to settle down now, with my first chance to check in. Now, I'm off to find some lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Remember, the Cafe Chez Marc delivers to your door. Just a thought.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 


Thanks Don,
Love the video of the little piggie!... :love2: 
They get pretty big when grown up though don't they? 

I hope Ann is feeling better today...


Flashback to the past:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Cute pic. Is that you?


----------



## Dreambird

Yes it is, Marc... 

My Aunt from Germany sent it on my birthday... that one was taken in Jan. of 1959 in Germany with my Aunt and Uncle's kitty. 

I turned 2 over there... my parents and I went over in Dec. of 1958 over Christmas and came home in May of 1959... I don't remember a lot at all really. But I assume from all the pictures I've seen and stories I've heard that I was what one would call "a going concern!" or in other words I enjoyed myself greatly!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. We were never cat people growing up, just dog people.


----------



## Dreambird

I always loved animals however my Mom just would not allow me or my sister to have a pet of any kind... so I got my first pet... Sonja, my Doberman in 1981 after I was married. I would not be without a dog EVER again... I too prefer them to cats.

I never had a problem with cats when young, but turned up somewhat allergic to them at around the age of 13. Dogs seem more dependent on their people than cats as well and I personally like that because I quite depend on him too!


----------



## Dr.G.

When our Old English Sheep Dog died at the age of 16, the dog that my son grew up with and learned to walk by grabbing on to her fur as she stood up and slowly walked away, convinced us to get another dog just for him. He was 8 at the time and before too long, we ended up taking him for walks.


----------



## ciaochiao

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> Thanks Don,
> Love the video of the little piggie!... :love2:
> They get pretty big when grown up though don't they?
> I hope Ann is feeling better today...Flashback to the past:


Hi Our Resident Dreambirdie - As your co-Honorable Kimness calls you!! I think that nickname is sooooo cute for you!!

Surely you haven't shown that pic to Fidget have you???? Because I'm quite certain that Fidget would be very jealous seeing you with that kitty THAT IS SUCH A CUTE PIC OF YOU AND YOUR KITTY!!!!!! You look adorable. :love2: You should post a couple more as a baby. I'll bet your dad really loved giving you lots of hugs and warmth. Just from what you've told us about him, I'm pretty sure you were the apple of his eye. Do you look more like your mom or dad? You know Diane, if you have more cute baby pics like that, you should think about putting some of the images onto cards for your Images shoppe. I think it's Hallmark that has something like that.

HEYYYYY--this gives me an idea....we should start a Shang-photo album and EVERYONE has to post a pic of themselves when they were babies!! And of course, the album would contain pics of our 'children' - the non-human ones! I think the album would be filled up by Dr. G and his adorable doxies! So we could either just post our baby pics with names OR we can have a little contest to see if anyone can name the baby with the Shang member. We could call it, 'WAI 2': Who Am I? Actually, we'd likely have to give Kim copyright....ok, how about 'Who Is This?' - affectionately called 'WIT'. What do you think Dr. G? Anyone? I think it's a grand idea people. Anyone else care to comment? If we get this off the ground, I can hardly wait to see what Don looked like as a baby

We could start the album wherever it is in ehMac that allows us to create photo albums. Or I could start an album in Yahoo. Would you be on board for this extension of your Shang Clubhouse Dr. G??

This is the 1st time today: i've sat up for more than 20 minutes without holding my head or running to the bathroom. I'm experiencing another migraine attacktptptptp I am convinced that the drastic changes in temperature compounded by a drastic drop in the barometric pressure wreaks havoc on the human body. I'm one of those people who react with weather changes. Oh well, I'll just swipe a couple of those NUMMMY shortbread/toblerone cookies. Do you think you could post the recipe for us Dana? 

How's Ann doing, Don?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a good idea, Vicki. Not sure if I would want to turn it into a guessing contest, however. I would rather it just be a sharing, like we do here in The Shang.


----------



## ciaochiao

*W5*

Hi Dr. G;
I'm serious about the baby/pet pic thing. Where do you think it should be located: on ehMac premises or in an arena such as yahoo?

I was hoping you'd do the W5 thing:
1) Who are the puppies?
2) What type of puppies are those?
3) What were their names?
4) When did you have them?
5) Where did they come from - ie, shelter, breeders, etc.
6) Why did you switch to doxies?

That little white one is so cute! The other ones look a little like a mix, but I'm not sure. One looks alike a shih-tzu cross and the other one looks like a Lab puppy. What were their names?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I would stick with ehMacLand.
The little white pup, whom we got way too young, is Max. He is a cross between a terrier and a poodle -- a terripoo. He came from a local breeder. So, we had Rags, the black dog in the pic, who Deborah brought from Calgary, and Max. Then came Rootie, our first doxies. Then Daisy ........... and then Abbly and Jack.


----------



## Dreambird

Nice pics, Marc... 

I think my Mom was in part afraid that if she allowed "children" a pet, SHE would end up doing the "looking after"  This is always a risk I suppose, but there were others reasons she just didn't want to go there... soo... we didn't as my Dad generally had little to said if you know what I mean... aside from "whatever you want."

As an adult however I would not give up my pet dog and companion ever! Even if it means I have to take from myself somewhere to keep him... he is needy, yes but he gives back as I am needy too... 

I find that even when I am in one of my dark periods, I can always find the "whatever" to get myself up to make sure he's got food, water and his potty is presentable. Things may not be as perfect as usual but as long as it's good enough he doesn't complain...  In fact during those times he usually stays pretty close to me and cuddles up trying to help it seems... or I'm imaging it. Whatever, it's comforting!


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, what your mom worried about was what happened to us. Stephen got interested in sports and that was that. My wife and I took care of Max and Rags and Rootie and Daisy. By the time Abby and Jack came on the scene, Little Rags had died. Then, just before the pups from the first litter were born, Max died. So, now we just have doxies.


----------



## SINC

Home from the hospital and Ann continues to improve although there are some hurdles to overcome yet.

Many thanks for all the good wishes as she continues to make progress.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, good to know that Ann is somewhat better today. Give her my best. How are you holding up?


----------



## SINC

I am a bit tired Marc, but getting along. It is not normal for me to spend so much time alone, but this too shall pass.


----------



## Dreambird

Glad to hear Ann is improving, Don... I will continue to send good thoughts her way and wishes for her speedy recovery...  Please do take of yourself as well, mon ami...


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, have a nip of one of your favorite malts, and have a nap.


----------



## SINC

Da nip is happenin' right now.

Da rest of the story is to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hope that Ann has a speedy recovery, and that the two of you get on the open road to see the USA and Canada. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc, sleep tight...


----------



## SINC

UPDATE:

Crystal just called and the surgeon was in to see Ann tonight. They are currently removing the catheter and discharging her tonight. She should be home in an hour or so. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for her, Don .............. and for you.


----------



## Dreambird

Excellent news, Don! :clap:


----------



## SINC

Good Morning Shangers, time to rise and shine!










Hot beverages are ready to go and we've wheeled out the TGIF buffet this morning.

Sad to report that winter has returned to Alberta at -10 with a -20 windchill this morning.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good? Morning*



SINC said:


> Good Morning Shangers, time to rise and shine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot beverages are ready to go and we've wheeled out the TGIF buffet this morning.
> 
> Sad to report that winter has returned to Alberta at -10 with a -20 windchill this morning.


Morning Don!

You and your alarm clock!!! One of these days, i'm going to sneak up on you and wake YOU with my own version of an alarm clock

Thanks very much for breakfast. I'm going to try and go back to sleep. I think I'm getting old because I can't seem to sleep through the night anymore. I've been told that this condition is a collateral effect of aging!!:-(

I'm very glad to hear that Ann is mending and I know she will soon be up and at it like her normal spunky self. I'm sorry that you've had to 'bach' it for a bit but it's also a very warm thing to hear: a husband missing his little wife. Congratulations you two, making things work is both a talent and art. You guys seem to have all the categories covered.:clap::clap:

When do the docs think Ann can come home? I hope the lousy weather you're getting literally 'disappears' before she's discharged. I'm so sorry to hear of your winter return. That truly sucks the big one. I haven't looked at the overall weather reports to see where your coldfront is coming from. Do you?

Well, i'm going to grab your concoction of breakfast and finally go look at your current edition of mybirdie.ca i've been very, very tired over the past week. So much so that I've actually fallen asleep while responding to my communications via email. Last nite i fell asleep with my legs, still crossed; just my upper body had slumped into the pillow! How are your kids holding up with mom in the hospital for a bit?

And yes, Jett is EXTREMELY handsome but you never did respond to my comment that he TAKES AFTER GRANDMA HUH?
See you in mybirdie.ca!!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning Vicki, I guess you missed the post I made last night when Ann was discharged from the hospital. She's home and doing fine.

When you get to mybirdie.ca, be sure to check out the two videos, Kingsford the piglet yesterday and Men Multi-tasking today. It will put a smile on your face.

As for "the kids" holding up with their Mom in the hospital. they are doing fine. Son number one is 41 and lives in Halifax, Crystal is 39 and visited her Mom daily and the baby Matt, Jett's dad is 33 and also visited each evening after work.

And for the record, everyone says Jett looks more like me than Ann, so there!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and the TGIF breakfast. That was really good news about Ann. Being home is much better than being in a hospital bed. Kudos to you both.

Sorry to hear about your weather. Hopefully, my wife is heading south back to Calgary today to get back to the sun and warmth. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +9C and it might hit +13C this afternoon with sunshine. I am getting the itch once again to get out into the garden. The crocus are starting to blossom once again in all of this warmth and sunshine. Snow is forecast for next week, but for now, it is Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, watched Kingsford the piglet yesterday and said, "Awww........" , and watched Men Multi-tasking today, and had "a right jolly chuckle". 

Is is my imagination or is the site getting a bit shorter in length? The quality is still there, but I find I am able to quickly scan what I want to see later when I have more time much quicker these days.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Great News!!*



SINC said:


> Morning Vicki, I guess you missed the post I made last night when Ann was discharged from the hospital. She's home and doing fine.
> 
> When you get to mybirdie.ca, be sure to check out the two videos, Kingsford the piglet yesterday and Men Multi-tasking today. It will put a smile on your face.
> 
> As for "the kids" holding up with their Mom in the hospital. they are doing fine. Son number one is 41 and lives in Halifax, Crystal is 39 and visited her Mom daily and the baby Matt, Jett's dad is 33 and also visited each evening after work.
> 
> And for the record, everyone says Jett looks more like me than Ann, so there!


Admittedly Don, I was pretty tired when trying to read all the notifications on ehmac so i likely did miss that post!! i'M SO GLAD SHE'S HOME!! How's she feeling today? Is she still resting? That is really wonderful Don. Home is where people should be, not the hospital.

As for you and Jett.....well, you are pretty cute but Jett's a doll! Bet you just SPOIL HIM TO THE WALL!! And you know what? That's the most wonderful thing about having grandparents: they just love you more than anything. I guess Jett's going to be your next partner in fishing and choosing pics for the WAI thread...is he going to stump us like his famous grand-dad? You should post a few more of him here Don. It's nice to see family pics of our own Shang family's families.....:lmao::lmao: like my English there?

Say a very good morning to Ann for all of us in this crazy household. Stay warm you guys, it's going to go away soon. And if it doesn't, well then, you'll be going away soon! I'm off to see the birdie.....

Good morning Dr. G!! How are you and the G-doxies this morning? When is Mrs. G coming home? Is that Mrs. G feeding that little white puppy in the pic? She's pretty and your son - I'm assuming that's your son, is also a very good looking young man - I guess he's older now so he's likely a 'handsome' young man now!!

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. Yes, that is Deborah feeding the pup. As I said, we got him way too young. As well, yes, that is my son, Stephen. He is now in his third year at Memorial.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> You should post a few more of him here Don. It's nice to see family pics of our own Shang family's families.....:lmao::lmao: like my English there?
> Vicki


Here you go Vicki:

World Of Jett Sinclair

Click on my albums at the top for the whole show.


----------



## MacGenius24

Good morning all!

I had a terrible headache yesterday so I couldn't post anything  But am all rested now so time for some timmy's and work! 

Also, today's high in brampton is 21! I think my class will to have class outside


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Today, my wife is in sunny Edmonton, not snowy and cold Calgary.


This morning -6 (expected to rise to 1) and some snow fall warnings. But I can hear the birdies singing anyways. I've always wondered how it is that the little things with their toothpick legs, don't freeze solid. 

I've been told it has something to do with their extremely high metabolism - their blood moves so quickly that their extremities don't freeze.


SINC said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Crystal just called and the surgeon was in to see Ann tonight. They are currently removing the catheter and discharging her tonight. She should be home in an hour or so. YES!


WOOT! WOOT WOOT! :clap:



Dreambird said:


> I never had a problem with cats when young, but turned up somewhat allergic to them at around the age of 13. Dogs seem more dependent on their people than cats as well and I personally like that because I quite depend on him too!


I am allergic to almost all animals, but especially cats for some reason. And cats LOVE:love2::love2::love2: me. They bee-line for me every-time I go to visit a household with them. They jump up on my lap, get into my face and purr, purr, purr. Their humans always exclaim that they don't know what what has gotten into their feline - because they "rarely" come out when there are visitors. 

I think it's a cat's innate sense of humor (some would say malice) in that they sense that I am allergic or at least opposed to petting them. 



ciaochiao said:


> Morning Don!
> I hope the lousy weather you're getting literally 'disappears' before she's discharged. I'm so sorry to hear of your winter return. That truly sucks the big one. I haven't looked at the overall weather reports to see where your coldfront is coming from. Do you?
> 
> Well, i'm going to grab your concoction of breakfast and finally go look at your current edition of mybirdie.ca i've been very, very tired over the past week. So much so that I've actually fallen asleep while responding to my communications via email. Last nite i fell asleep with my legs, still crossed; just my upper body had slumped into the pillow! How are your kids holding up with mom in the hospital for a bit?
> 
> Vicki


I think the cold front MUST be coming from the North Pole. ...
I used to roll my eyes and laugh when I'd hear the weather reports in Texas, reporting that a "Canadian Cold Front" had hit Texas....(somehow, even after going through a dozen or more states to get there, the "cold" in Texas was still blamed on Canada! )


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that pic of Jett in the hat is a classic shot. Those eyes of his will melt you away. Did you use iPhoto for this album?


----------



## KC4

MacGenius24 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I had a terrible headache yesterday so I couldn't post anything  But am all rested now so time for some timmy's and work!
> 
> Also, today's high in brampton is 21! I think my class will to have class outside


Good Morning Darren! Sorry 'bout your bean yesterday....headaches seem to be going around...hope everybody, like you is better now..


mmmmmmm.........Timmy's...gonna get me some later....
But first some TGIF fare from Don - Thanks! Heading to check out mybirdie soon! Loved Kingsford (hilarious name for a pig - named after a brand of BBQ briquets) .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Darren. Sorry to hear of your headache. Yes, get your class to meditate beneath the Bo tree like Buddah.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hello all!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Vicki. Yes, that is Deborah feeding the pup. As I said, we got him way too young. As well, yes, that is my son, Stephen. He is now in his third year at Memorial.


Deborah has beautiful features and coloration doesn't she? Your son, even back then, looks like a sweet kid Dr. G. 



SINC said:


> Here you go Vicki:
> 
> World Of Jett Sinclair
> 
> Click on my albums at the top for the whole show.


Don, the 'AWWWWWWWW' factor on jett is oh, say, 100/100??? How much time does he spend in front of grandpa's camera? He is, needless to say, the apple of your other eye (Ann is your first). is that Jett's mom in the pic?



MacGenius24 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I had a terrible headache yesterday so I couldn't post anything  But am all rested now so time for some timmy's and work!
> 
> Also, today's high in brampton is 21! I think my class will to have class outside


Hi Darrren:
You have ALL my sympathies and empathy WRT headaches. It is how I assimilate everything that's going on in my life. I also suffered a couple of migraine attacks, yesterday's being very bad. The change in TO's weather and pressure plays huge havoc on our headaches! You poor guy. Do you take anything for it? My two sons also get these migraines and they suffer so much. How are you feeling today? Weekend looks good so hopefully, that'll get rid of whatever causes your headaches 



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> This morning -6 (expected to rise to 1) and some snow fall warnings. But I can hear the birdies singing anyways. I've always wondered how it is that the little things with their toothpick legs, don't freeze solid.
> 
> I've been told it has something to do with their extremely high metabolism - their blood moves so quickly that their extremities don't freeze.
> 
> WOOT! WOOT WOOT! :clap:
> 
> I think the cold front MUST be coming from the North Pole. ...
> I used to roll my eyes and laugh when I'd hear the weather reports in Texas, reporting that a "Canadian Cold Front" had hit Texas....(somehow, even after going through a dozen or more states to get there, the "cold" in Texas was still blamed on Canada! )


Morning Your Kimness-ship!!!

You and the Pied Piper - cats follow you, rats follow him!! Apparently children did the same thing.

I know what you mean about the weather reports. I sometimes watch the weather from the states and they ALWAYS say that the coldfront is coming from Canada. :lmao::lmao:

How was your busy day yesterday? Did you get everything done that you needed to get done? Hope all's well on the Western Front!!

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. My wife will be driving southward from an Edmonton that is getting better weather as the day progresses to a Calgary that is getting worse weather. As well, with sunshine and temps for today through Sunday here in St.John's from 13 to 15C, and the forecast of a high of only 6C with rain and flurries for most of next week, my wife might not be a happy camper upon her return. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that pic of Jett in the hat is a classic shot. Those eyes of his will melt you away. Did you use iPhoto for this album?


Marc, I composed the album in iWeb, not iPhoto.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Don, the 'AWWWWWWWW' factor on jett is oh, say, 100/100??? How much time does he spend in front of grandpa's camera? He is, needless to say, the apple of your other eye (Ann is your first). is that Jett's mom in the pic?
> Vicki


Yes Vicki, the blond gal in those pics is Jett's Mom. The other girl is our daughter Crystal (yellow glasses) with Jett getting a horsy ride on her leg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Don.


----------



## bhil

Morning all. Another busy day ahead, but at least the weekend is almost hear. I'll just help myself to the TGIF buffet and rush off to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Take a moment to relax, focus and to have a good breakfast before you rush off to work. Doctor's orders.


----------



## SINC

I'm curious to know if anyone else found the Men Multi-Tasking video as funny as I did on mybirdie.ca today?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I'm curious to know if anyone else found the Men Multi-Tasking video as funny as I did on mybirdie.ca today?


:lmao::lmao:
Very good one Don - I also appreciate the tulip pics. I can hardly wait for (what's left of ) mine to bloom. If it's not the squirrels munching them, it's Jack FROST!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm curious to know if anyone else found the Men Multi-Tasking video as funny as I did on mybirdie.ca today?


As I wrote previously this morning, I watched Kingsford the piglet yesterday and said, "Awww........" , and watched Men Multi-tasking today, and had "a right jolly chuckle".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> As I wrote previously this morning, I watched Kingsford the piglet yesterday and said, "Awww........" , and watched Men Multi-tasking today, and had "a right jolly chuckle".


Yes Marc, I read your comments and then asked if "anyone else" had found it funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I liked it if no one else did. Maybe people are tired of the Winter and want to just see an end to the snow and cold and rain we have been getting in most of the country ................ at least outside of the GTA, where it is Spring/Summer today.

I find that the pics of the flowers and railroads are really worth looking at again and again. Quite the collection you have been gathering and presenting to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just called from Edmonton. Seems it is -4C with a -10C windchill and mostly cloudy. I did not have the heart that it is +16C and sunny here in St.John's.

Look at what she is missing for the next three days ............ and then returning to on Sunday night/Monday morning.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Morning Your Kimness-ship!!!
> 
> You and the Pied Piper - cats follow you, rats follow him!! Apparently children did the same thing.
> 
> I know what you mean about the weather reports. I sometimes watch the weather from the states and they ALWAYS say that the coldfront is coming from Canada. :lmao::lmao:
> 
> How was your busy day yesterday? Did you get everything done that you needed to get done? Hope all's well on the Western Front!!
> 
> Vicki


Hope your headache is better today Vicki!

Yup, my day yesterday was a whirlwind. In addition to the usual things I try to get accomplished in a day, I picked up my Husband downtown, drove him to the hospital, went in to see the room where he gets his daily treatment (very cool) accompanied him to his weekly appt with his oncologist - all is well so far, drove hubby back downtown, went supply shopping and with newly acquired supplies, prepared a pork crown roast dinner (with all the fixins) for 12 including a Tres Leche Birthday cake. Oh, and I prepared our guest room for my sister who arrived later on in the evening to crash for the night while she takes a course in Calgary (she lives in Lacombe) .... (phew!):yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Sounds as if you could use some herbal tea in our Meditation Spa and Relaxation Grotto.


----------



## KC4

Oh yes please Marc....Camomile or mint -tea please and thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Kim. Would you like it from our chocolate teapot?

How useless is a Chocolate Teapot? - Naked Scientists Kitchen Science 2008


----------



## Sonal

Hmmm..... mint tea from a chocolate teapot.... sounds tasty.

_I'm a little teapot, short and stout
here is my handle, here is my spout_


----------



## Dr.G.

Would you like a cup of tea, Sonal?

YouTube - I'm a little Teapot


----------



## Sonal

Love a cup.... do you have any ginger tea? With a lot of honey? (Still sick.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, we shall deliver your tea, along with some homemade chicken soup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Delivery has left, Sonal. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Post #40,000, so I thought I should make it here in The Shang. Could not have done it without all of you. Merci et Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Not like you didn't earn it Marc, do you realize you posted 97 times to date today alone? 

I noticed this morning when I signed on you required 92 posts to get to 40M. I thought then it would take two or three days. You must have been in a hurry to get there.


----------



## Cameo

Ooooh - I loooove that little piggy - how cute is that? Squealing cause he was left behind at the bottom of the stairs ahahahahha

Nice day outside - actually warmer outside my house then in.

Got my hair cut so everything is nice a tidy looking for interviews. Got ink and paper for resumes to drop off and my partner is going to pay my internet so that I can look for jobs online - so I guess I am basically set to start. I have been sending off - some websites - like RIM - hang with my dial up so will have to visit my parents and apply from there. 

Received notification from unemployment that they have received my claim as well as my sons - he can report and has reported for 4 weeks already - and my other son is doing a week job for cash to help out so some stuff in the works.

Plumber still hasn't shown up - called two days ago as my pump won't shut off by itself - I have to turn off the circuit breaker when I don't need it.

Got hydro to give me a break so that bill is sort of sorted out........

Hope everyone is doing well, sounds like Ann is doing good and that Sonal isn't feeling well? Hope the doxie patrol makes it out with soup, that always seems to help.

Has anyone seen Margaret? Hope she is good. And Warren, I don't remember seeing his name while I was catching up reading......

A young fellow at my camera club seems to have developed an interest......I don't think he realizes that I am 47 yrs old.....I don't think he could be older then early 30's. He
knows I am involved with someone, but maybe thinks I am only dating? He isn't much older then my oldest son.........:yikes: My partner said he was interested but I thought he was only being nice, though the previous meeting I was getting a glimmer that maybe my partner was correct. I was asked out to coffee last night and hope he got the idea when I stated that I was meeting with my partner??

I have lots of flowers popping through now, I don't know what the little blue star shaped ones are called. Daffodils and the tree I transplanted a couple of weeks ago has some buds and a new branch so maybe it took. One of the cheap roses I bought last october and planted then has some fresh leaves - maybe I should prune the other one back to encourage growth. Early yet, but looks lovely and green and blue and yellow out there now. 

Going to be a nice weekend. My partner bought a bike so I told him that if he wants me to ride with him he is going to have to buy me the jacket and helmut.

I guess that is about all my news. Hoping everyone is healthy and happy. 

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the What am I thread is addictive. As well, I have been posting some longer politically-oriented posting in other threads. Then, of course, there is our beloved Shang. "Be it ever so humble, there is no place like home." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. You seem upbeat, which is a positive sign. You and your family have had its share of troubles, and some good Karma should come your way soon. Good to have an understanding partner.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day all... 

Nice and sunny right now here... temps near freezing but lots of sun, I choose to look at that as "half full" today... 



ciaochiao said:


> Morning Don!
> Thanks very much for breakfast. I'm going to try and go back to sleep. I think I'm getting old because I can't seem to sleep through the night anymore. I've been told that this condition is a collateral effect of aging!!:-(


Ah... pppffffftttt!!! Vicki! Don't let them hand you that "aging" line... when looked at that way, what ISN'T a collateral effect of aging... "oh, I have a wrinkle on my face that wasn't there when I was 22!" 
You just need to work on learning how to relax enough at bedtime to sleep well... it's something I work on too. Nada to do with aging... 



SINC said:


> And for the record, everyone says Jett looks more like me than Ann, so there!


OK, OK... I won't argue with you about it! 
Glad Ann is home and doing well... 



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> This morning -6 (expected to rise to 1) and some snow fall warnings. But I can hear the birdies singing anyways. I've always wondered how it is that the little things with their toothpick legs, don't freeze solid.
> 
> I've been told it has something to do with their extremely high metabolism - their blood moves so quickly that their extremities don't freeze.


I await the return of the Robins every year... I love them! There was one around in the spring of 1990... my Dad passed away in Feb. and between depression and getting the worst flu I'd had in years... I found the "serenade" that a particular Robin gave outside my window every morning quite soothing. I knew it was always the same one... he had a very distinct song... ever since I love to crack the window just a little so I can hear them w/o freezing myself out!


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I noticed this morning when I signed on you required 92 posts to get to 40M. I thought then it would take two or three days. You must have been in a hurry to get there.


M?

Surely you mean K.

Not even Marc posts THAT much.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Dr.G!!!!*

HAAAAAAAAAAPY 40,000th post to you, Happy 40,000th post to you!
HAAAAAAAAA PEEEEEEEEE 40000th post, Happy 40000th post, 
HAPPY 40000TH POST TO YOU-EWOOOOOOO!!!!

i'm still working on the anniversary cake, if that's ok with everyone. It's a surprise but i' think that you'll quite like it, as will the baby doxies and Mrs.G - for there shall be enough left over to either keep her a piece or just freeze her a piece. There shall be enough for all the G-doxies, even the ones who oare with new parents, to have some then of course, there will be enough for all the little shih tzus whatever-poos (I'm talking about mixed breeds here people!! Really So i'm going to go make the cream cheese icing....you can guess what type of cake you're getting...and it has no ingredients which would be considered, 'non-kosher'

Talk to you soon!! Incidentally, I think there should be a designation higher than 'honorable' for you. And I'm so grateful Dr. G, that you invited me to your Clubhouse. It has been an utter source of peace and warmth for me. thank you!! ok, again, i sign off, without stoppus interruptus this time:lmao:
Vicki


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> M?
> 
> Surely you mean K.
> 
> Not even Marc posts THAT much.


Nope, I mean "M". 

"K" is slang. 

M = 1,000

40 M = 40,000


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> I have lots of flowers popping through now, I don't know what the little blue star shaped ones are called. Daffodils and the tree I transplanted a couple of weeks ago has some buds and a new branch so maybe it took. One of the cheap roses I bought last october and planted then has some fresh leaves - maybe I should prune the other one back to encourage growth. Early yet, but looks lovely and green and blue and yellow out there now.
> 
> Going to be a nice weekend. My partner bought a bike so I told him that if he wants me to ride with him he is going to have to buy me the jacket and helmut.
> 
> I guess that is about all my news. Hoping everyone is healthy and happy.
> 
> Jeanne


Jeanne,
Everthing (except the danged pump) sounds good and/or interesting in your world! 

I'm still waiting for stuff to bloom in my garden, but I can can see green shoots coming up! 

By "bike" you mean MOTOR BIKE! Hah! I'm not sure I'd get on on of those things myself, helmet, jacket or not! Kudos to you for your adventurousness though! 




Dreambird said:


> G'Day all...
> 
> Ah... pppffffftttt!!! Vicki! Don't let them hand you that "aging" line... when looked at that way, what ISN'T a collateral effect of aging... "oh, I have a wrinkle on my face that wasn't there when I was 22!"
> You just need to work on learning how to relax enough at bedtime to sleep well... it's something I work on too. Nada to do with aging...
> 
> I await the return of the Robins every year... I love them! There was one around in the spring of 1990... my Dad passed away in Feb. and between depression and getting the worst flu I'd had in years... I found the "serenade" that a particular Robin gave outside my window every morning quite soothing. I knew it was always the same one... he had a very distinct song... ever since I love to crack the window just a little so I can hear them w/o freezing myself out!


My thought on aging is that I am glad that I am getting older every year. I don't like the alternative. 

I think it was robins singing away this morning....I hope to see some baby robins soon....they are the cutest. 



ciaochiao said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAPY 40,000th post to you, Happy 40,000th post to you!
> HAAAAAAAAA PEEEEEEEEE 40000th post, Happy 40000th post,
> HAPPY 40000TH POST TO YOU-EWOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Talk to you soon!! Incidentally, I think there should be a designation higher than 'honorable' for you. And I'm so grateful Dr. G, that you invited me to your Clubhouse. It has been an utter source of peace and warmth for me. thank you!! ok, again, i sign off, without stoppus interruptus this time:lmao:
> Vicki


What she said! 

Are you the highest posting ehMacian Marc? Is there a comparative stats page somewhere that I haven't explored/found?


----------



## MLeh

K is Metric

You're just using a different system.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Here is a robin just for you. Enjoy.

YouTube - THE ROBIN- birdsong - AV


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Vicki. No cake for the doxies, thank you. 
How has your son made out with his finals?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm still waiting for stuff to bloom in my garden, but I can can see green shoots coming up!" Kim, here are some summer flowers for you ................. early. Be careful if you go to pick them, however ............. for doxies are lurking about the garden. Paix.


----------



## KC4

Ahhh, thanks Marc. Cosmos, Double Petunias, Monkshood (foliage), Ivy and Doxies! perfect!


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Marc... that's a lovely birdsong however there's a marked difference between the European Robin and the American Robin which is actually more properly part of the Thrush family.

Listen 

YouTube - American Robin


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> Nope, I mean "M".
> 
> "K" is slang.
> 
> M = 1,000
> 
> 40 M = 40,000


That's why my crossword puzzle didn't work today - I was putting C in for L - I can never remember which letter corresponds to which number. Thanks Don for the chart. I may try and print that one off


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you liked the flowers, Kim. My wife brought her green thumb with her when she moved here from Calgary. The doxie in the deep foliage, Daisy, is very camera shy, and Rootie is staring right at me, ready to pounce on command.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Diane. I should have known. I thought I heard a robin the other day. If so, it was here very early. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*gardening*



Dr.G. said:


> Glad you liked the flowers, Kim. My wife brought her green thumb with her when she moved here from Calgary. The doxie in the deep foliage, Daisy, is very camera shy, and Rootie is staring right at me, ready to pounce on command.


Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G in cold Alberta, and all the wonderful G-doxies keeping Dr. G company.

Could you please teach me to grow a garden full of adorable puppies like the ones 'growing' in your garden, Dr. G? I'll give Kim all my flowers/plants and I'll take a bushel of doxies please!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some fresh tea and coffee, along with a fine cereal/bagel/fruit breakfast, which we all might have outside on the patio. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny this morning at just past 8AM and it is 12C outside. A great way to start the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G in cold Alberta, and all the wonderful G-doxies keeping Dr. G company.
> 
> Could you please teach me to grow a garden full of adorable puppies like the ones 'growing' in your garden, Dr. G? I'll give Kim all my flowers/plants and I'll take a bushel of doxies please!
> Vicki



Vicki, to grow a doxie garden, all you have to do is to put the two of these dogs together in a quiet room, when the season is right, and wait 63 days. Then .................. doxie puppies!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the breakfast.

'Tis a great day for the race:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute clip. I am amazed at how fast some of our doxies can run, especially since they are not built for speed, but rather for digging.

How is Ann this morning?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

How are you all this morning?

We are all doing fine ...wanted to take our PEI visitors into the mountains this weekend (we missed last weekend's journey)...this time we booked another of those helicopter flights (different route) over the mountains, BUT >>>BUT...it's socked in overcast around Calgary and the company advised that they couldn't fly in overcast conditions -:-( so we may be out of luck.....maybe it will all burn off/go away by noon....Last chance for the PEI family this trip - they are returning to the Maritimes tomorrow. 

Thank you Dreambirdie for the North American Robin song - that is the one I know and love. I'd love to find a video of them worm hunting - hop, hop, hopping on the lawn, then pausing and cocking their lead to listen every few feet. I love to watch that. 

Thank you Marc for the cereal breakfast and coffee. Perfect! How is your wife enjoying her trip to Alberta so far? 

The Weiner Dog race video was cute Don, thanks! I hope Ann is doing well this morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. My wife was hoping for some real Alberta springlike weather, like the kind you folks had last week. Instead, we got sun and temps in the low to mid teens, and you folks got snow. Sadly, when she returns tomorrow night, we will be back to snow and single digit temps with no sun.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. My wife was hoping for some real Alberta springlike weather, like the kind you folks had last week. Instead, we got sun and temps in the low to mid teens, and you folks got snow. Sadly, when she returns tomorrow night, we will be back to snow and single digit temps with no sun.


Awww, that really is an unfortunate turn of weather....looks like our plans will be scrapped here....still have about an hour to go before we'll know for sure....


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Awww, that really is an unfortunate turn of weather....looks like our plans will be scrapped here....still have about an hour to go before we'll know for sure....


The best laid plans of mice and men . . .


----------



## SINC

Just for Kim:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, sorry to hear of the cancelled plans for that flight. You had great pics from the last trip.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> The best laid plans of mice and men . . .


....often gang astray.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, let's hope that the flights out of Calgary tomorrow are still heading eastward both for your guests and my wife. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Just for Kim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


AWESOME ! Thanks Don! 

I used to be thrilled when the Robins would pass through Houston for only a day or so each year in early February. There would be dozens of them at a time in my back yard, each and every one of them hunting for bugs, grubs and worms. I could watch them for hours and would always be sad when they would leave. 

I've been missing cardinals since my return to Calgary - there don't seem to be any around, but their were many in Houston and they used to bring the (very silly) babies to the bird feeder frequently. I'll see if I can find some pictures.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, sorry to hear of the cancelled plans for that flight. You had great pics from the last trip.


Yes, I was hoping to get some more - we were planning on flying over Mt. Assiniboine the highest mountain in Alberta, I believe. 

Plus, my husband SO enjoyed the last one being a geologist by education....he sees and appreciates them and their exposed geological formations in a way I cannot. I was glad of the excuse to (literally) "lift" his spirits again.


----------



## danalicious

Good Morning Shang! Thanks for breakfast and coffee Marc. Much appreciated today since I am still trying to complete a monster project for a client who emails me every couple of hours with questions, suggesstions, amendment. It's kind of funny, since the client spent 30 minutes telling me how difficult her mother is...lol.... The apple really doesn't fall very far from the tree, huh?
Here's hoping for sunny skies and spring weather from coast-to-coast!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. +11C and still very sunny at just past 3PM. 

I could send you some super charged coffee ............... or some herbal tea ............... depending upon what stage you are at with this project.


----------



## Bolor

Good afternoon all. Our weather has been a yo-yo lately. Up to 20 yesterday and a high of 0 today. Oh well most of our snow is gone now. Just a few piles left in the yard where the sun has a hard time getting to it. The tulips are starting to sprout in the front and the rhubarb is sprouting in the back so I guess spring is on the way .... finally.


----------



## KC4

(sigh) We are officially grounded.  No mountain view for us today from above or below....it's completely socked in over the mountains too. 

But the thought of Rhubarb cheers me! Thanks Bob. 
Rhubarb when available, was in the "exotic" produce section in Texas....I used to pay an extraordinary amount for it though anyways and then thrill the neighbors with a "Canadian" Rhubarb cobbler. They would absolutely go wild for it. Hahahah!


----------



## MacGenius24

Hello All! I would love to sit and chat but the +27 temperature is calling my name! 

Going to do some yard work with the mistress. 

I'll take some pictures and tell you how it goes! 

Have a good day Shang Gang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. That 20C must feel good for you folks. Still, back to 0C today is no picnic. Some Bolor Special would go down quite nicely right now, n'est pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife makes a great Rhubarb cobbler, from an Alberta recipe and NL rhubarb.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Darren. Why not do both? I have been working on and off in the garden and then taking a break outside on my back deck with my iBook and some cold water every so often.


----------



## MacGenius24

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Darren. Why not do both? I have been working on and off in the garden and then taking a break outside on my back deck with my iBook and some cold water every so often.


Good Idea Marc, I brought my iBook out while iTunes plays and ehMac open in Safari. Were making progress, but I don't want to take a photo yet. 


Back to work


----------



## Dr.G.

Keep at it, Darren. I am cleaning up leaves and small broken tree branches. The snow came too soon for me to rake up the leaves, and the strong winter winds break off small branches each year.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> I could send you some super charged coffee ............... or some herbal tea ............... depending upon what stage you are at with this project.


Definitely a super charged coffee kind of project!


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Dana, via Doxie Express. It will be there before you can say "I'm mad as ............" Oops, sorry they are already at your door. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Got this amazing video tweeted to me (and a zillion others) by Lance Armstrong...he likes it for obvious reasons. very Cool...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is amazing what a person can do on just one bike. I am also amazed at how little protection he has on his elbows and knees. Hopefully, he is in a country with socialized medical care ............... or that he has a great deal of medical and disability insurance.


----------



## Dr.G.

The lights will be dim tonight, and the show cancelled, at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club here in The Shang in memory of actress Bea Arthur. She was best known for her roles as television's "Maude", first in "All in the Family" and then on her own show, and as the sardonic Dorothy on "The Golden Girls." She was a shy, Jewish girl born Bernice Frankel in New York City. 

She shall be missed.

YouTube - All In The Family: Cousin Maude's Visit Part 2/3

YouTube - All In The Family: Cousin Maude's Visit Part 3/3


----------



## MacGenius24

It seems our day was rained out  But that's okay, we got a lot done. Unwinding after along day. How was your day gang?


----------



## Dr.G.

Fine here, Darren. The sun has set and the stars are coming out. +9C so it is a fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

They should have gotten a dachshund.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Seeing that I have not been around for a couple weeks, I thought I would pop in right now to get a jump on a hardy sunday morning breakfast for all.

We have an assortment of goodies to bring a great start to your day. Please send in your orders and sit back, relax and enjoy!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Thanks Steve, make mine a big bowl of hot oatmeal. It will go well with our continuing snowfall and temperatures 15 degrees below normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. I shall take some coffee and a bagel, with some fruit, outside on the back deck. We are having a very atypical weekend, with lots of sunshine and double digit temps. Currently, it is 11C and very sunny, with no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife said that the weather is no better in Calgary either. Everyone is somewhat in shock because last week was such a great week for AB.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

I haven't been around lately, I've been busy working, working, working. That, and I took a week just to catch up on the posts.

Yesterday I spent from 8 am to 10 pm driving a big cube van transporting some of my wife's inventory to another location three hours away. Not how I wanted to spend such a great day, so today I am planning on relaxing for the most part.

Coffee. Strong coffee please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Yes, some strong coffee and a bit of relaxation is well deserved by you. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> The lights will be dim tonight, and the show cancelled, at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club here in The Shang in memory of actress Bea Arthur. She was best known for her roles as television's "Maude", first in "All in the Family" and then on her own show, and as the sardonic Dorothy on "The Golden Girls." She was a shy, Jewish girl born Bernice Frankel in New York City.
> 
> She shall be missed.


Agreed - I have always admired her ability to deliver lines on tough, touchy topics and get away with it. 



overkill said:


> Seeing that I have not been around for a couple weeks, I thought I would pop in right now to get a jump on a hardy sunday morning breakfast for all.
> 
> We have an assortment of goodies to bring a great start to your day. Please send in your orders and sit back, relax and enjoy!
> 
> Cheers


Woot! Got waffles?  I :love2: waffles! and coffee of course.....
Thanks!

We are seeing our PEI relatives off on their journey home today and then joining some more family for a raclette dinner tonight. Yum. Major cheese-fest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, we have all sorts of waffles this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Hope everyone enjoyed their breakfast so far!


----------



## MaxPower

More coffee please. Make it an extra large. Hell, give me the whole pot!!


----------



## overkill

Not a problem Warren. If anyone was looking for the bottle of Baileys, I have it out on the counter. One bottle per pot of coffee I heard somewhere once before


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. I think you could use some quality time in our Relaxation Spa within the Meditation Grotto.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +17.5C outside this afternoon. I have been working out in the garden in a way I never thought possible. 8 years ago we had a 32cm snowstorm, and today I have crocus actually coming up in full blossom.


----------



## Cameo

Oooh - I am sorry to hear about Bea Arthur - she was a wonderful actress. I loved Golden Girls..........

Kim, I have ridden motorcycles before and driven off road a couple. This was my biggest adventure I think, mostly cause I am terrified of heights. It was WONDERFUL!!!
I was a passenger for the flight, sitting in the seat behind the one I am in this picture.
This was about 2 years ago.


----------



## MacGenius24

Good afternoon all! Today is a great day (No sun, but still a great day ) Unfortunately I have to grade some math tests and import marks to Mark book.


How is you day going?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Anyone who would go up in one of those airplanes should have no fears. I, for one, cannot get up on a ladder past 4 steps, so I shall be content to wave to you as you soar above me. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Darren. I was lucky to get all of my grades in before Friday, when the weather got better. So, I was able to enjoy these three days before I have to start in on work once again on Monday.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Jeanne. Anyone who would go up in one of those airplanes should have no fears. I, for one, cannot get up on a ladder past 4 steps, so I shall be content to wave to you as you soar above me. Excelsior.


 
I just don't let my fears stop me


----------



## Dr.G.

"I just don't let my fears stop me." That's the spirit, Jeanne. This is the courage that helps you to face whatever Life throws at you. Have you made a decision re the job offer?


----------



## SINC

Afternoon folks. I am watching the PGA Tour in the motor home as well as watching the snow build up on the lawns and trees. Winter has returned to our area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how deep is the snow?


----------



## Dreambird

How does one *banish* a t(w)it from one's nightmares who has absolutely NO right there at all anymore... if he ever did (have any right)?  

It's driving me wild!

No snow here yet... sunny and about 5ºF over freezing... tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Not sure what you are asking to banish?


----------



## Dreambird

I keep having distressing dreams/nightmares about a person would should be as unimportant in my "dream life" as he is in my real life... apparently my subconscious does not yet agree...


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, we have no control over our subconscious, nor do we pick and choose our dreams. Still, we do have control over our conscious thoughts and actions, and you choose to be the person you are, and choose to be with the people around you.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Diane, we have no control over our subconscious, nor do we pick and choose our dreams. Still, we do have control over our conscious thoughts and actions, and you choose to be the person you are, and choose to be with the people around you.


Wise words Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, when I was in university, I read a bit of Carl Jung's works. Jung believed that there was purpose in the existence of each human being, that each life was called to a process of what he called “Individuation”. This was the process by which a human being grew into his or her unique authenticity by bringing the unconscious parts of himself or herself into consciousness. The most significant route to this union is through dream analysis. 

Still, I believe that our dreams are part of a healing process that carry message and meaning combined with an active desire to understand what the dream is communicating. It is a natural part of each of us becoming ourselves – authentic, complete, honest, and whole persons.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Marc for the wise words...  
I do have an interest in Carl Jung as well although I've not studied him in any great depth, but I will mention this to my Doctor and see what he thinks... he also shares an interest in the man and his theories.

In fact it is "he" who claims he feels everyone is here for some purpose... me...


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I have only a superficial understanding of Jung's theories. Still, getting more in-depth professional help can never hurt. Just remember, you are the one person who has the most control over your own life and direction. Bon chance.


----------



## MaxPower

I studied dreams for my psychology course in college. What my conclusion was that dreams manifest themselves as part of our daily thoughts or events that happened throughout the day.

You may have unconsciously thought of this person during the day and it manifested in your dream.

Sometimes though, I wish the opposite was true where I dream of money and it manifested itself during the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Warren. I have nightmares about heights, snakes and being caught in a tight place (e.g., between two buildings) ............... and doxies. If you have ever seen "Dances with Wolves" and recall the buffalo scene with the stampeding herd of buffalo ............... imagine thousands of doxies doing the same thing. I wake myself up and find myself grateful that it is only a dream.


----------



## Dreambird

MaxPower said:


> Sometimes though, I wish the opposite was true where I dream of money and it manifested itself during the day.


Yes... me too! Wouldn't that be nice! 

I have had dreams where they "might" have been more helpful in the long run than not in hind sight... I mentioned in a post way back somewhere when we were talking about quitting smoking. I did that in 1986, my method was to whittle myself down from the pack to pack and a half I was smoking over about a year to around a half pack a day, give or take a few... in Sept. of 1986 one day I just decided that when the current pack I had was finished... no more. And that's what I did... I got through it well enough considering I never started again...  But it was years before these "dreams" completely ceased where I would dream that I was smoking a cigarette... I mean I could taste it, smell it... it was gooooddd! It was convincing so much that I'd wake up all in a flap sure I'd fallen off the wagon. It only took a matter of seconds to realize it was only a dream... but I'm thinking it served a purpose... I smoked when I really needed to... but didn't...

The power of the mind! Had a lung x-ray after 22 years, Doctor says they are clear as a bell...  
Haven't had that dream in at least a dozen years, hard to remember.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, if you could quit smoking you should be able to do just about anything you set your mind to accomplish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning folks, time to rise and shine.

Hot beverages and the Monday mini buffet are ready to go.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Don.

I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go.


----------



## MacGenius24

Morning all! Beautiful day out, According to my weather widget, we should be getting high of +26 this afternoon  I really need to get out today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, Darren. Great weather you guys are getting. I wish we could say the same out here in Alberta, where winter returned. A week ago today it was 23. We are now in day four of -7 nights with snow every day and highs of 3 or 4.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast. My wife got back home and said that people are grumpy in AB because of this change of weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Warren and Darren. +5C and very sunny here today. These are normal temps and the sunshine is a gift.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast. My wife got back home and said that people are grumpy in AB because of this change of weather.


Need any more info to understand why we are grumpy?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.

This cold seems to be a lot better--congestion and coughing is mostly gone. However, I'm just left feeling a bit tired and incredibly spacey. Feels like I'm not entirely here... can't help but think that there must be people out there who pay for recreational pharmaceuticals to feel this way, but at the moment I can't imagine why.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!


Cameo said:


> Kim, I have ridden motorcycles before and driven off road a couple. This was my biggest adventure I think, mostly cause I am terrified of heights. It was WONDERFUL!!!
> I was a passenger for the flight, sitting in the seat behind the one I am in this picture.
> This was about 2 years ago.
> ]


Now..THAT is AWESOME! :clap:Woot! I'd love to try that! 



Dreambird said:


> How does one *banish* a t(w)it from one's nightmares who has absolutely NO right there at all anymore... if he ever did (have any right)?
> 
> It's driving me wild!


Because it's a reoccurring dream you have a good chance of realizing it's a dream while you are dreaming it. If you dream it again, and happen to recognize this fact, take control of the dream and within it, confront the twit and directly do the banishment yourself. It's the best way to resolve these reoccurring pests. Once you REALIZE you are in a dream you can control it and do anything you want - including FLY Dreambirdie! 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast. My wife got back home and said that people are grumpy in AB because of this change of weather.


Puts up hand and nods. This really sucks. tptptptp
But happy to hear your wife got back home safe and sound. Our PEI visitors did too.


----------



## KC4

PS: Thanks for coffee and Breakfast Don - Heading to MyBirdie soon to check out the sights - they are always fabulous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife had to chuckle in that the relatives of hers in Calgary wanted the weather you folks were having in Edmonton, and the relatives in Edmonton wanted the weather that Calgary was experiencing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Sorry to hear you are not feeling much better. Care for some more chicken soup?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Seems like you folks are still getting some light snow.


----------



## bhil

Good morning everyone. (It's got to be morning somewhere still). Another crazy day, I just finally getting a chance to check in since the weekend. I hope this doesn't mean it will be another crazy week. Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sean. Yes, it is morning somewhere ............. like in New Zealand. Still, some herbal tea is just what the doctor orders for your hectic day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, we have some chicken-less chicken soup with just veggies and other herbs and spices to help with your cold. Our vegetarian friends have been demanding this sort of food from the Cafe Chez Marc and we listen to our customers. Interested?


----------



## KC4

Woot! Spicy mock-chicken soup! I'll take a bowl too please! Heavy on the chilies please - that'll cure what ails ya! (Or Kill what's bugging you!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Kim. Our hot (as in spicey) soup comes in Mexican and Thai varieties, depending upon the type of hot spices we put in to each pot. Any specific choice?


----------



## SINC

Just got home from the bank. Went in with $1,500 CDN cash and much to the teller's surprise it came to $1,190 US, not even a penny involved. So, I spent $310 CDN before I even leave Canada. Yikes.


----------



## Sonal

Very interested Marc. Would you happen to have a Hot & Sour soup available?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is a bit strange. Still, what is stranger is that with the dollar trading at .8201 that they should give you apx. .79 cents Canadian purchasing power on their exchange rate with the US dollar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, we have that and here is one of the recipes to see if you dislike any of the ingredients.

1 cake tofu (fresh, if possible)
1 teaspoon soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon sesame oil
1/2 cup bamboo shoots
3 - 4 fresh mushrooms)
1 small handful dried lily buds
6 cups water 
1 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons red rice vinegar, white rice vinegar, or red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon sesame oil
1 Tbsp cornstarch dissolved in 1/4 cup water 
1 egg, beaten
1 green onion, finely chopped
White pepper to taste (no more than 1 tablespoon)
Hot chili oil

or

2 tbsp Chili Sauce
11/2 tbsp Corn Flour / Corn Starch
1-1/2 tbsp Soy Sauce
2 tbsp Vinegar
2 tbsp Capsicum - chopped
2 tbsp Spring Onions - chopped
2 tbsp Tomato Sauce
2 tbsp Carrots - chopped or grated
1/4 cup Cabbage - chopped finely
1/4 cup soft tofu or paneer - cut into small cubes (optional)
1 tsp Black Pepper Powder
1-1/2 tsp fresh grated Ginger
1/2 tsp Sugar
Salt to taste
4 cups Water


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that is a bit strange. Still, what is stranger is that with the dollar trading at .8201 that they should give you apx. .79 cents Canadian purchasing power on their exchange rate with the US dollar.


Marc, that works out to 79.33 cents on the dollar that the bank gave me, so I don't find it strange. Why do you?


----------



## Sonal

It all sounds good to me, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

The exchange rate is usually the stated rate minus one cent at CIBC. Of course, they do the same thing when you change your US money back into Canadian, that is give you the exchange rate but they deduct a penny from the US rate, thus giving you less purchasing power on the Canadian dollar. So, they get you coming and going.


----------



## SINC

Yep, this was indeed CIBC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, choose one and we shall have it made up for you and delivered hot to your door.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, this was indeed CIBC.


Don, you also had a big order, which should be to your advantage, and not the bank's, since they are not being bothered by the small amount exchanges (e.g., less than $100).


----------



## Sonal

Well, then I'll take the first one, Marc, and thank you very much.


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem. Coming right up.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Well, then I'll take the first one, Marc, and thank you very much.


+1! 
Please and Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

This is going to turn into a great business venture. Let's see .................... $129.73 a bowl ............ two bowls in two minutes ......................... 60 bowls an hour ....................... 24 hours a day ............................. Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> This is going to turn into a great business venture. Let's see .................... $129.73 a bowl ............ two bowls in two minutes ......................... 60 bowls an hour ....................... 24 hours a day ............................. Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whoa! That had better be GOOD soup! At LEAST as good as Sonal's tea in the WAI thread!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I don't charge my regular customers like you and Sonal. Of course, I do watch for your reactions and expect you to provide honest feedback as to how I might make the soup better.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Whoa! That had better be GOOD soup! At LEAST as good as Sonal's tea in the WAI thread!


Yeah, but you can get that tea in a restaurant for about 2 soles (around $0.67 USD).


----------



## Dr.G.

So, my soup is less expensive, at least to the two of you, than that coca tea.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Yeah, but you can get that tea in a restaurant for about 2 soles (around $0.67 USD).





Dr.G. said:


> So, my soup is less expensive, at least to the two of you, than that coca tea.


PHEW! 
I wouldn't want us to have to give over our soles for it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Kim.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> PHEW!
> I wouldn't want us to have to give over our soles for it!


Yeah.... my shoes mean a lot to me too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with an assortment of cereals, muffins and bagels. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how is Ann feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up mybirdie.ca and have to hit the shower. We have to leave for the airport, a 55 km drive in 30 minutes to pick up Ann's Sister and her hubby who are travelling with us on our trip to the south. We may revise our travel to not so far south given the Mexican flu thing.

Ann is fine. Surgery was a week ago today, so she is still quite weak and a bit sore, but she is a real trooper and carries on like nothing is wrong. I've known her far too long to believe what she tells me as I can see pain on her face at times, but that's my Ann.

Grabbed a coffee and I am outta here. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to hear that Ann is feeling a bit better. My wife is the same way. She could have a broken leg and not show it to me.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the coffee and bagel Marc!



SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished up mybirdie.ca and have to hit the shower. We have to leave for the airport, a 55 km drive in 30 minutes to pick up Ann's Sister and her hubby who are travelling with us on our trip to the south. We may revise our travel to not so far south given the Mexican flu thing.
> 
> Ann is fine. Surgery was a week ago today, so she is still quite weak and a bit sore, but she is a real trooper and carries on like nothing is wrong. I've known her far too long to believe what she tells me as I can see pain on her face at times, but that's my Ann.
> 
> Grabbed a coffee and I am outta here. Later.





Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Glad to hear that Ann is feeling a bit better. My wife is the same way. She could have a broken leg and not show it to me.


Absolutely - we can never show weakness or even hesitate in our gait...We don't want to be picked off as easy prey by predators!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you this morning?

"We don't want to be picked off as easy prey by predators!" Especially not in a home with doxies.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. Had to pop in and tell all you Albertans to take your weather back, we don't want it. Woke up to snow covering everything tptptptp, and the radio says it's supposed to stick around until tomorrow  before the sun returns on Thursday. :clap: Even my three year old son made the comment that the snow's supposed to stay gone.

Don, make sure you do your best to force Ann to take it easy. You can never trust a woman to relax when their supposed to.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you this morning?
> 
> "We don't want to be picked off as easy prey by predators!" Especially not in a home with doxies.


Exactly! I'm sure those wiley Doxies can spot a weakness a mile off! 


Other than the teen who has chosen to stay home today because she is feeling ill, everything else is going OK. She had me pick her up early from school yesterday and doesn't do that often. Hope it is nothing serious or contagious....we have a severely compromised immune system "in da house" now. 

The snow has stopped again, hopefully for the season. Now, waiting for Spring to re-appear. I actually hear a woodpecker out there this morning...rat-a-tat-tatting away - might be trying to keep warm!


----------



## KC4

bhil said:


> Morning everyone. Had to pop in and tell all you Albertans to take your weather back, we don't want it. Woke up to snow covering everything tptptptp, and the radio says it's supposed to stick around until tomorrow  before the sun returns on Thursday. :clap: Even my three year old son made the comment that the snow's supposed to stay gone.
> 
> Don, make sure you do your best to force Ann to take it easy. You can never trust a woman to relax when their supposed to.


OH THAT'S where the snow went! 

Sorry, I have no control of the weather Sean....it goes where it wants and apparently it wants to visit you. Enjoy your visit!

I talked to some friends in Houston today - they have widespread torrential rains and flooding and the city is almost completely shut down. The road in front of our former residence there has become a 18" deep river! Luckily most of the homes are built up on a rise to guard against flood damage.

So, I guess, I'll take this wintery weather with a smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Good luck with the weather, although it looks like a week of sunshine and warmth once you get through today. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Exactly! I'm sure those wiley Doxies can spot a weakness a mile off!" All too true, Kim. All too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

The 4PM afternoon tea is in full swing for any and all who care for a bit of a break.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with some light rain this afternoon. A very quiet day.


----------



## MacGenius24

Good evening all, Today was very eventful, 10 minutes into my lesson, a student felt light headed and passed out. So we waited 15 minutes for the ambulance to arrive and the student wakes up with a smile, ready to learn. Then two of my boys decide to play a prank on me by pretending to fight, one grabbed the others head and twisted it.  That was the first time in years I screamed. I ran over to him, and he was perfectly fine, laughing until he came to tears. So I gave a 2 page science quiz to the class. 


How was your day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Darren. An uneventful day here, but seems like you had a day of "fun and games" in the good old teaching game.


----------



## Ena

Later the same day to all. Ta for the tea when I managed to stop the swing 

No fights at my work site today so that was a good thing. (I work in a locked down ward with people who have dementia)

Best be off and get the grass cut whilst I still have the energy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. Glad you liked the tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I tried the "ReGift" quiz on MyBirdie. The only pattern I can see is that from any number, when you subtract the two numbers, add then add nine to it, it is the same gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> Later the same day to all. Ta for the tea when I managed to stop the swing
> 
> No fights at my work site today so that was a good thing. (I work in a locked down ward with people who have dementia)
> 
> Best be off and get the grass cut whilst I still have the energy.


What is your position Ann? I too work in dementia wards in LTC as a PTA. As we say, "It's never a dull moment there". It is sad sometimes knowing the person they once were and seeing what has become of them as a result of the dementia. I take comfort however, knowing that I am helping in some way.


----------



## SINC

Busy day with company and preparations for lift off on Friday. Hardly time to do anything else, including post here. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with an "Over the Hump Day" breakfast with all of your favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## MacGenius24

Thank you very much Marc 


Good morning Shang Gang! 


Marc: I heard an earthquake was happened in Newfoundland? I live in the GTA and never get experience these things.

I have to run off to work, so have a great day guys  God Bless you.


----------



## Dr.G.

We experienced a minor earthquake here last night. Our doxies predicted it because all of a sudden, at about 10:55PM, they all ran to the front door. I was near the stove when it happened, which is why I noticed the time on the clock in the stove. 

The quake, registering 3.4 on the Richter magnitude scale, and occurred at 10:56 p.m. here in St.John's. The Earthquakes Canada office, a division of the federal Department of Natural Resources, reported that its epicentre was 37 kilometres west-southwest of St.John's. I heard and felt nothing, but the doxies did in their strange reaction of going to the front door.


----------



## MLeh

We have earthquakes here not infrequently. Minor ones feel like a big heavy truck is driving by the house (just a rumbling feeling), while slightly larger ones feel like the truck has driven _into_ the side of the house. If you're driving, it feels like you've hit a section of washerboard on the road.

I always think the probability of earthquakes out here increases as people in Vancouver jump on and off the Canuck's bandwagon. (They may not know icing from offside, but they're ALL Canucks fans right now ...)


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Another day of preparation for me as we near our departure date. Many things to do again today and some shopping with the brother-in-law for a new camera. In 48 hours, we're gonzo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Darren. Yes, the earthquake came and went, unnoticed by yours truly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. With the Rangers, Calgary and Montreal out of the race for the cup, I am pulling for the last Canadian team left in the running, good old Vancouver.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!
Hope all is well with you and yours today...

Thanks Marc for the OTHD coffee and breakfast.
Wow, I didn't realize that the East Coast suffered from earthquakes too. I guess they happen everywhere, to varying degrees. I have never experienced one myself. I am always curious as to what geological event occurred to precipitate the quake. Sometimes the experts know, and other times it's merely speculation. 

Elaine - very funny comment about the cause of quakes in your area.:lmao: There is probably going to be a surge of Albertans jumping on the Canuck bandwagon now too. The poor Flames were doused - boy oy boy, do we need a new goalie. 

Don - Happy Preparations - we missed you here -but know you'll be back when you can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How is Ann today? Bon voyage on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Yes, there is a dormant fault line that runs near us. There have been many earthquakes in and near Newfoundland. The best-known was the Nov. 18, 1929 earthquake in the Grand Banks, which produced a 27-metre tsunami that struck the Burin Peninsula, killing 29 people an causing extensive damage.


----------



## SINC

Marc. Ann is better again today, seems like normal, but I do have a hard time watching her so she doesn't try and lift things. Like a four litre jug of milk I caught her with this morning. Yikes.


----------



## CubaMark

Good morning (midday to you guys) from Zacatecas, where the Swine Flu has driven everyone a little batty down here. I've never seen the streets so quiet... Just heard that Air Canada has cancelled flights to/from Mexico. I'm booked next Tuesday on Continental... let's hope the gringos are willing to fly.


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> Elaine - very funny comment about the cause of quakes in your area.:lmao: There is probably going to be a surge of Albertans jumping on the Canuck bandwagon now too. The poor Flames were doused - boy oy boy, do we need a new goalie.


I think the Flames need a defense rather than a new goalie - they were decimated by injuries and Kipper can only do so much. I do think the Flames need a good backup goalie who needs to get into more games during the regular season.

I have a hard time cheering for the Canucks now that the Flames are out. It's not so much the team (I really like their goalie Luongo, and a couple of other of their players are really very talented), but the fans really turn me off. I've been to a few hockey games out here, and they're not 'hockey' fans, they're 'Canucks fans', and there is a difference. I can sit down and watch a good hockey game between two teams and enjoy it for the game itself. If the opposition makes a good play - I can appreciate the talent and finesse that it takes, even if it does cost 'my team' a goal.

I've come across too many Canucks fans who are completely ignorant of the game itself. Case in point: at a Canucks hockey game I attended, the ref blew the whistle stopping play. The fans around me starting booing the ref, saying things like "He had a breakaway, why'd you blow the whistle?", and I had to turn around to the idiots and say "The ref blew the whistle because the player was OFFSIDE (*mutteryouboneheadsmutter*)". The local TV coverage is no better. Abysmally one-sided. 

I don't find it necessary to cheer for a team because they are based in Canada - the Canucks are no more 'Canadian' to me than any other team in the NHL. May the best team win.

Anyway, that's my rant on hockey. Morning, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. My wife is the same way with doing things she should not be doing, especially after surgery.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Don... was looking at mybirdie and that graphic you have of the man's facial outline with the hidden word... VERY similar to something I did in Photoshop with brushes. This is a smaller version of it:

In fact I named it "Liars-all"


----------



## Dr.G.

Hola, Mark. Yes, I was thinking of you down in Mexico. Even Cuba has stopped flights to and from Mexico. You might have to try various ways to get back into Canada. Good luck, mi amigo.


----------



## Dreambird

Anyone seen Vicki lately?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Has anyone heard from Vicki? She has been silent in various threads that she usually partakes in each day.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Has anyone heard from Vicki? She has been silent in various threads that she usually partakes in each day.


No - I have been emailing her - but no response for the last couple of days - hope all is well in her world.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> Don... was looking at mybirdie and that graphic you have of the man's facial outline with the hidden word... VERY similar to something I did in Photoshop with brushes. This is a smaller version of it:
> 
> In fact I named it "Liars-all"


That is VERY GOOD! I like it!:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the update, Kim. Hopefully, she is reading our posts re our concerns. Or, God forbid, she is trying to read ALL of the 44,000+ postings in The Shang thread in one sitting.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the update, Kim. Hopefully, she is reading our posts re our concerns. Or, God forbid, she is trying to read ALL of the 44,000+ postings in The Shang thread in one sitting.


I think that IS one of her missions!


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks for the compliment, Kim...  Glad you like it, it's even better in it's high res. bigger size... makes me feel good when someone enjoys one of my "messes" as I affectionately call some of my art! 

Marc, I'm feeling much better the last couple of days thank you. If you remember I was/am having problems with haunted dreams so I was rather silent myself for some days, now I notice Vicki is as well... 

For myself I followed some advice... from you, Kim and a phone call to my Psych. who also suggested I not be afraid to try something I was wanting to. So I think I'm coming out on top of this... slowly...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Diane. I think that if we all look out for one another, no one will be forgotten.


----------



## Dreambird

I agree...


----------



## Dr.G.

We are family ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, MUN is shutting off travel to and from Mexico.

"As of April 27, the Public Health Agency of Canada is recommending that travelers from Canada postpone elective or non-essential travel to Mexico until further notice. In compliance with this recommendation, Memorial University is hereby postponing all travel to Mexico by faculty, staff and students. This includes all travel to Mexico on university business, university-funded travel, or university- sanctioned travel (e.g. co-op work placements, research, student exchanges, conferences, workshops, etc.)."

Next, will come the entire province of NL ................. and then the rest of Canada. We shall remain an island fortress ............ safe and secure .............. and alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a walk with the doxies. +2C and there is a risk of snow overnight.


----------



## KC4

The Doxie walk sounds nice - it's +4 and sunny in Calgary right now - but that could change in a minute.


----------



## Dr.G.

No snow or rain on the ground, so the doxies don't mind walking in the dark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Vicki. Rejoin our family. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc, sleep tight... 

Come back soon Vicki...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with a great "End of April" breakfast awaits you, one and all.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

It's -3 and partly sunny here in Calgary. May we all have our Income Tax papers safely filed

Thanks for coffee and the Break- out of April -fast this morning Marc. How are all the Doxies this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. The doxies are fine. We are waiting to see if Bridget is pregnant. Won't know until end of May, however. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and still very sunny at just past noon. It is nice to be able to hand out the laundry at this time of year.


----------



## KC4

We're doing quite fine here today. We have a blessed break from our daily trip to TBCC today. The "equipment" is down "for maintenance". 

Last week I had the privilege to go back into the radiation treatment area to take a peek. (We joked that I wanted to make sure he wasn't going in there to drink beer everyday :lmao...anyways, they were gracious and let me in to view not only the treatment room but their "control Center". 

The treatment room itself is a massive open space with machines hovering in all quadrants. The patient is positioned in the middle of all this and the machines move around the patient while the patient remains perfectly still. Awesome technology. 

Then once the treatment was to start we all had to vacate the room (except for the patient himself) and I was pleased to be lead into Control Central. They had about 12 monitors with various displays including one of a video feed of the treatment room. Keyboards were stacked upon keyboards. Two people were simultaneously manning the multiple keyboards and a third person was also nearby, also looking involved in the process somehow. 

I stepped back a few steps not wanting to get in their way. That's when I noticed 4 huge (at least 2 X the size of my Mac Pro) DELL towers on the floor ..."Oh Gawd," I muttered to myself, "I hope they are not running VISTA!" 

....and concurrently with that thought, a strange error appeared on one of the monitors - and the techie had to be called in to clear it.


----------



## Cameo

Well 16 months ago when Failte's mother was giving birth she phoned me and in the middle of the night, still in pj's, I drove an hour down to her place to watch (ended up assisting) with the birth.

Last night I was VERY thankful for that experience. This is why.






























She was sooo good about it. She is young - so long as I spoke and pet her she purred her way through the entire ordeal. I cleaned up and dried them off while she got rid of the placenta and umbilical cord except for the last which wasn't moving. I ended up deciding to tie the umbilical cord on this one as it wasn't breathing and gently held it upside down and shook to rid it of the mucus. Seemed to work as the kitten finally opened its mouth and started to cry. At this point mama decided to take care of it - I dunno, I guess maybe she thought it not worth the effort to begin with as it wasn't moving? I had to show mama she had to lay down and that the kitten was to nurse and by the second one she had the idea. 

Anyhow, since all three are well and suckling and sleeping this morning it must have been correct decisions on my part. She has shown me that she certainly trusts me.

It was hard to take a pic of just the kitten with mama jumping at me to give it back.
I think she is going to do well even though she was totally confused last night. 

So, very little sleep for me and lots of laundry. 

Hope everyone else's night was more peaceful.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, been trying to get here since 6:00 a.m., but Safari could not find the server for over three hours.


----------



## KC4

Jeanne! Congratulations on your grand-kittens! Good job in rescuing the last little one!:clap:

They are adorable! 

I have witnesses and assisted a few mares foaling out.....very tiring but rewarding experience. 

Hi Don! Glad you finally got here! How are your travel preparations going? Must be less than 24 hours till blast-off....


----------



## SINC

Yep Kim, this time tomorrow we'll be half way to Cowtown.


----------



## sharonmac09

Wow, what a rewarding experience! I would love to be involved in the birthing of animals. That is totally awesome.


----------



## KC4

Why is it that many animals give birth in the middle of the night? You'd think it would be more dangerous in the wild. 

I can't remember even ONE mare foaling out in daylight hours. ALL of them were in the wee dark hours of the morning.....

Marc - when do the Doxies typically whelp?


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Morning all, been trying to get here since 6:00 a.m., but Safari could not find the server for over three hours.


Ditto here. I had problems yesterday as well. At least things are straightend out now.


----------



## bhil

Dreambird said:


> Anyone seen Vicki lately?


And Margaret has been absent for a whiel as well...


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the update, Kim. Hopefully, she is reading our posts re our concerns. Or, God forbid, she is trying to read ALL of the 44,000+ postings in The Shang thread in one sitting.


Been there . . . done that . . . still trying to recover my sanity.


----------



## Cameo

It is awesome. And scarey. My son got home to see the last born, he wasn't sure I was doing the right thing! He has said that we have room for all six cats, that we should keep at least one - uh, I dunno about that since I am the one cleaning up the cat boxes........ That would make six cats, two dogs and an iguana.........my own home made zoo!


Don, lots of people seem to have trouble with Safari, but I rarely do. I have more trouble with firefox.

Kim, I would love to see a foal born, I adore horses. I wanted one so badly that I as a kid, on long trips, would imagine a horse running alongside the car, I would imagine how it would look jumping over this fence, trotting here, cantering there etc.. It is my sister who ended up getting a horse - but this did her the world of good as it brought her out of her shell, she was an extremely introverted person as a kid.

I dunno why it is at night. Maybe it is easier to hide in the dark?


----------



## bhil

sharonmac09 said:


> Wow, what a rewarding experience! I would love to be involved in the birthing of animals. That is totally awesome.


Hi sharonmac09! Welcome to the Shang, your new home away from home. If you feel like it, we tend to go by first names here. I'm Sean, and I'll let the other's introduce themselves. If you get really confused, I think Don is keeping a list somewhere.


----------



## Dreambird

Well... gosh! Are you at least going to come by and say howdy? 
I'll email my phone number in case...  It would be cool to meet whom I have been "scrapping" with all this time...  



SINC said:


> Yep Kim, this time tomorrow we'll be half way to Cowtown.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. "Ain't it the truth about Vista?!?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, mazel tov on the kittens. How is your job situation developing?


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> And Margaret has been absent for a whiel as well...


Yes, Margaret is another valued member of our family that is missing.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Wow, what a rewarding experience! I would love to be involved in the birthing of animals. That is totally awesome.



Sharon, it is until something goes wrong. My wife and I lost one pup in the first litter (stillborn) and she intervened in saving the life of Toots in the second litter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep Kim, this time tomorrow we'll be half way to Cowtown.



Don, do you know what people in Calgary call people in Edmonton???


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - when do the Doxies typically whelp?" Kim, doxies whelp in 63 days. So, if our mating of Jack and Bridget went well, the puppies will be born between Canada Day and the 4th of July.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Don, do you know what people in Calgary call people in Edmonton???


Garlic-ville


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc - when do the Doxies typically whelp?" Kim, doxies whelp in 63 days. So, if our mating of Jack and Bridget went well, the puppies will be born between Canada Day and the 4th of July.


Sorry Marc- I was not clear with my query - What time of the day are the puppies usually born in your experiences? Wee hours?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, both litters were born starting early in the morning, usually one every hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Margaret, Vicki, et al .................... silent but not forgotten. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with a great TGIF breakfast is ready when you are this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

TGIF indeed and now about two hours away from lift off. My contact is likely to be sporadic this month as I am dependent on cell phones in remote areas to have an internet connection. It even looks like we may get a bit of sun as we head southward on day one with Fort McLeod as a destination. I like to keep my driving to no more than 500 km per day as that takes about six hours in a 54 foot long rig.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Garlic-ville


Actually it is Garlic City, but who's keeping track?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. I hope you have a great time and take some interesting pics.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I will try to do a daily travelogue on mybirdie.ca, so if I am missing in action here, you can stay tuned there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. "On the Road with Mr. S."


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 



SINC said:


> Actually it is Garlic City, but who's keeping track?


Yes, now that you say that Ghhhhhaaarlic CITY is the exact moniker.

Bon Voyage and safe travels Don. Wave as you go by Cow Town!!!!
I'll be following you on MyBirdie! (but not in a creepy, stalker kind of way)

Now, Who is Swivel Hips? (if you can say) I always assumed it was Ann, but yesterday's MyBirdie Id'ed SH as a male....sooooo???

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast and Coffee Marc! What's your day look like there? More Marc Mark Marking?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. No, my marks are in, so I am taking a short break before Spring semester starts on May 11th. Last year we went to Victoria, BC, but this year, we are staying put (my son went to Cuba and my wife to Edmonton/Calgary) to see if Bridget is pregnant. We shall see.

How is Life treating you on this fine sunny day?


----------



## Dr.G.

On the Road with Mr. S.

Day#1

"It was the best of times ............ it was the worst of times." Great to get back on the open road in my RV ................... however, having to take Dr.G's doxies along might make this a terrible trip. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. No, my marks are in, so I am taking a short break before Spring semester starts on May 11th. Last year we went to Victoria, BC, but this year, we are staying put (my son went to Cuba and my wife to Edmonton/Calgary) to see if Bridget is pregnant. We shall see.
> 
> How is Life treating you on this fine sunny day?


Does Bridget have Hot dog buns in the oven? 

It IS a fine sunny day here! And it looks like it's going to be a good one....Happy to have the weekend here too! Woot!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, now that you say that Ghhhhhaaarlic CITY is the exact moniker.
> 
> Bon Voyage and safe travels Don. Wave as you go by Cow Town!!!!
> I'll be following you on MyBirdie! (but not in a creepy, stalker kind of way)
> 
> Now, Who is Swivel Hips? (if you can say) I always assumed it was Ann, but yesterday's MyBirdie Id'ed SH as a male....sooooo???
> 
> Thanks for the TGIF breakfast and Coffee Marc! What's your day look like there? More Marc Mark Marking?


Kim, Swivel Hips is my sports reporter for mybirdie.ca. He is indeed a guy and has an extensive sports background, but is shy to use his real name.


----------



## rgray

Homer Simpson said:


> "It was the best of times ............ it was the blurst of times.
> 
> Stupid monkeys..."


Mornin' all. A coffee, please. I am just wrapping up some household projects (which have taken up just about all my time recently) before preparing to hit the road east to New Brunswick for my teaching gig at UNBSJ. I will be hitting the road early Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Does Bridget have Hot dog buns in the oven?" Kim, we won't know for another few weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Robert. How long will you be at UNBSJ?


----------



## bhil

Monring folks. Weekends finally here (almost). It's my sons 3rd birthday on Monday so the prties are this weekend. One for the family on Sat and one for the friends on Sun. It's going to be a busy weekened. Have a good trip DOn, I'm looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +10C at just before noon. I have been working out in the garden for much of the morning, which is very rare for May 1st.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Sharon ...................

Happpy Birthdaay to youu,
Happy Birthdayyy to youu,
Happy Birthdaayyy to KC444444,
Happy Birthdaaaaaaayyyyyyyy to YOUUUUUUU!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, is it your birthday?


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Robert. How long will you be at UNBSJ?


Just in from my last project - pressure washing the butternut gunge off the deck - half done - will have to finish tomorrow am. I'll be in Saint John until mid june. I'll have a coffee, please, and then I'll scare up a sandwich....


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> This just in from Sharon ...................
> 
> Happpy Birthdaay to youu,
> Happy Birthdayyy to youu,
> Happy Birthdaayyy to KC444444,
> Happy Birthdaaaaaaayyyyyyyy to YOUUUUUUU!





Dr.G. said:


> Kim, is it your birthday?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Not yet - still got half a year to go.....Sharon thought that was what my May Day was all about in the Test thread....:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert, that is like our Intersession. Bon chance, mon ami.

Food coming right up if you are still hungry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happpy Almost Birthdaay to youu,
Happy Almost Birthdayyy to youu,
Happy Almost Birthdaayyy to KC444444,
Happy Almost Birthdaaaaaaayyyyyyyy to YOUUUUUUU!


----------



## KC4

Why Thank you for all the Birthday songs - I'll take 'em...even if they are closer to my half birthday than my actual Birthday! 

Is there cake?


----------



## Dr.G.

Half a cake. You get the other half on your birthday.


----------



## KC4

I'll happily take it....as long as it's not Half BAKED! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, your cup is either half empty or half full, depending upon your perspective.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh, Oh, somebody is having fun at my expense. 

May Day! May Day! 
My father in law had a great day on his 80th birthday-we took him to a nice restaurant and then spend a couple hours at his place. 

Good night, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

And to those who have been silent recently, know that we are thinking of you and await your return. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night all from Fort McLeod, Alberta after 475 km behind the wheel today. :yawn:


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Robert, that is like our Intersession. Bon chance, mon ami.
> 
> Food coming right up if you are still hungry.


Thanks. I think most maritime universities have a variant of the 'intersession' theme. It is even called by that name by some at UNBSJ.

Morning all. I'll put the coffee on. Got a few chores to wind up and then get some rest. Tomorrow is a 1000km run to Fredericton so I need to be alert. I love these long runs. Monday evening is the first lecture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert. Thanks for the coffee. I shall get some breakfast ready for one and all.

Are you driving all the way to NB? That is a long drive. A 1000km drive would get you from St.John's to Port aux Basques, which is the western tip of NL and where you would get the ferry to Sydney, NS. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear you are safely off and moving south, Don. Bon voyage.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A nice day is about to begin here in southern Alberta. Last night on a walk about 9:00 p.m., the river was full of geese honking as the sun set. We are camped above the river with a great view of all the goings on. This morning we awoke to the same honking as geese prepared for their day. A bit chilly at -2 saw the water lines freeze up to the point where we only had a trickle in the rig this morning.

When I went to turn on the hot water tap, it too was froze and I could not understand why. An investigation revealed that last night when my brother-in-law offered to put away the BBQ, he turned of the main propane tank which both heats the interior and the hot water tank as well. No wonder it was so damn cold in here this morning. Once he gets up today, I will have to educate him that propane is a must to leave on at all times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just got back from reading your MyBirdie site. Bon voyage on the road to the Big Sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +12C at just past 1PM. My son just got back from Cuba and commented at how cold it was outside. He wanted to know why I was wearing shorts.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the coffee Robert - safe travels tomorrow. What topic(s) are you lecturing on? 

Thanks for Breakfast Marc....yep...I been wearing Birkenstock sandals lately - even though the temperatures are not conducive to doing so. We basically lived year round in Birkenstocks while in Houston. 

Did you know that most Texans do NOT take their shoes off when they enter a house? Took us forever to get accustomed to that. When we were first down there viewing houses to buy we were of course removing our shoes at every doorstep. After a couple weeks of this with our Real Estate agent, one time when we were meeting at a home to view, as we entered the doorway, we overheard our agent say to another Real Estate Agent there, "OK, watch". ...then once we had removed our shoes they both chuckled and explained. 

Most of the interior floors there are hard surface of some kind, composite marble, and especially tiles. There is rarely a entranceway closet or space to even put coats and shoes. 
In fact, some people are OFFENDED if you do remove your shoes, especially if you have bare feet. 

We eventually overcame the habit of doffing our footwear at the doorways - and in fact came to enjoy just sailing in and out without stopping. When we would return to Canada to visit we would find ourselves having rudely walked right in without even pausing to remove our footwear...OOPS! ...We had to retrain ourselves. 

Don - Happy Trails to you - heading to MyBirdie soon. 

Sharon - Sure we are are having fun - but not at your expense - just for the sheer fun of it - and you're included too! We look for ANY excuse to party, legitimate or not.


----------



## sharonmac09

Kim, I am having fun here and getting hooked. The everything else, eh forum is highly addictive and could be harmful to your health! 

Did you enjoy your half cake, o funny one? I bet nobody ever celebrated your birthday 1/2 year early! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Kim, I am having fun here and getting hooked. The everything else, eh forum is highly addictive and could be harmful to your health!
> 
> Did you enjoy your half cake, o funny one? I bet nobody ever celebrated your birthday 1/2 year early! :lmao::lmao:


Yes, I fully enjoyed my half cake! And no, I have never before celebrated MY half Birthday....my daughter always wants to celebrate her half birthday because her real birthday falls mid summer when usually most of her friends are away....so January makes a good time to celebrate a half Birthday for her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Glad you liked your half cake. Guess you cup was half full as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. Yes, the "What am I?" thread is addictive.


----------



## KC4

WOOT! It's 19 degrees and sunny here - I've been out in the yard cleaning up the garden. 
Just popping in to say HI!

Gotta go!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. A pleasant +10C here in St. John's this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

............ and to the silent ones, paix and remember we are still here as family. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night all from the Spruce River Park in Kalispell MT., where it was 72 degrees when we set up this afternoon at 3:00 p.m.

WOOT!


----------



## KC4

GOOD MORNING SHANG GANG! (Wherever you may be!) 

Coffee and tea are on and since it is Sunday, I am cooking a favorite Sunday breakfast/Brunch: Swedish Pancakes! 

You can have 'em plain with butter & syrup or stroop, or filled or topped with fruit (Strawberries, Blueberries, Raspberries, Mango, Banana, Melon chunks, etc) and whipped cream. Icing sugar, Ground Cinnamon and Chocolate shavings are available for those that wish to kick them up a notch. 

You can stack 'em or roll 'em...eat them with a knife and fork or pick them up in your hands...anything goes. 

C'mon and get'em! They can be made fresh all day.

WOOT!


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Are you driving all the way to NB? That is a long drive. A 1000km drive would get you from St.John's to Port aux Basques, which is the western tip of NL and where you would get the ferry to Sydney, NS. Bon voyage, mon ami.


Well as the singer Farren (sp?) said at the show night before last in Ottawa, music and long distance driving are two ways to enter the fourth dimension. I really enjoy the solitude of this long run which I do every year. I have never been uncomfortable alone with myself. I just kick my whole iTunes music library on my iPod onto shuffle and rediscover a lot of stuff I have forgotten I even have. 


I have done the trans Newfoundland run a number of times.....

Anyway, it is time to roll - I'll just grab a coffee and run..


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> GOOD MORNING SHANG GANG! (Wherever you may be!)
> 
> Coffee and tea are on and since it is Sunday, I am cooking a favorite Sunday breakfast/Brunch: Swedish Pancakes!
> 
> You can have 'em plain with butter & syrup or stroop, or filled or topped with fruit (Strawberries, Blueberries, Raspberries, Mango, Banana, Melon chunks, etc) and whipped cream. Icing sugar, Ground Cinnamon and Chocolate shavings are available for those that wish to kick them up a notch.
> 
> You can stack 'em or roll 'em...eat them with a knife and fork or pick them up in your hands...anything goes.
> 
> C'mon and get'em! They can be made fresh all day.
> 
> WOOT!


OK. OK. I'm up.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I'm up and have been since 4:15 this morning here in Kalispell, MT. Details on yesterday's travels on mybirdie.ca.

Still undecided what to do or where to go today. The dawn is just beginning to show first light and the geese on the river make sleep impossible with their honking.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> OK. OK. I'm up.


:lmao:Want Breakfast? 


SINC said:


> Morning all, I'm up and have been since 4:15 this morning here in Kalispell, MT. Details on yesterday's travels on mybirdie.ca.
> 
> Still undecided what to do or where to go today. The dawn is just beginning to show first light and the geese on the river make sleep impossible with their honking.


:lmao:Want earplugs with breakfast?


----------



## KC4

rgray said:


> Well as the singer Farren (sp?) said at the show night before last in Ottawa, music and long distance driving are two ways to enter the fourth dimension. I really enjoy the solitude of this long run which I do every year. I have never been uncomfortable alone with myself. I just kick my whole iTunes music library on my iPod onto shuffle and rediscover a lot of stuff I have forgotten I even have.
> 
> 
> I have done the trans Newfoundland run a number of times.....
> 
> Anyway, it is time to roll - I'll just grab a coffee and run..


Have a Safe Journey!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the Swedish pancakes, Kim. A great way to start the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I have done the trans Newfoundland run a number of times....." Robert, now you know why I would rather fly to get off of the island of Newfoundland than to drive all the way to Port aux Basques only to realize that we are still in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. How is Life treating your these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what a way to wake up. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 11C here in St.John's. I am going to stop using the + and - signs in front of the temps, in hopes that there will be no more days or nights with temps requiring a minus sign. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Fog and 11C here in St.John's. I am going to stop using the + and - signs in front of the temps, in hopes that there will be no more days or nights with temps requiring a minus sign. We shall see.


Yes, we shall see....The May long weekend here is the official "start planting bedding out plants" weekend....but it's not reliably safe...many, including me, cover overnight any bedding out plants that I've planted for at least a couple weeks after that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, my wife, who is from Calgary and a gardner, learned that the hard way. We hit May 24th, and she put out bedding plants, only to see them die in the cold of early June. Late June is when we start putting out plants, since our last snow usualy will come by May 24th, and then the ground really starts to warm up and dry. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Your What am I? pic is driving me crazy.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Your What am I? pic is driving me crazy.


Hahaha! Don't let it make your Blood Pressure rise!


----------



## Dr.G.

I have my blood pressure monitor being used every couple of minutes. When it gets over 175/100, I shall take the doxies out for a quiet walk.


----------



## ciaochiao

*puff puff munch munch*

PANT, PANT, PANT, MUNCH, MUNCH, MUNCH.....Hi Everyone!! I'm panting from reading over 10 pp of missed posts (and yes, my mission is to oust Jinglestars from his pole position of reading 40,000+ posts) and eating everything that's out for breakfast this morning!! 

Thanks you guys, for thinking of me daily. You all compel me back from the deep blue...and I am, because Kim told me to stop holding my breath...now I'm not blue anymore! You guys are truly, truly, my family away from my family, if that made any sense. I love all you guys and even before my 'depress mode', I noticed that Margaret was missing, does anyone know where she is or has been? I haven't gone to her page to check where she's been last but I've noted her absence so....MARGARET!!!! YOOOOHOOOO!! i'm baaaaaack with my epic posts to torture you!

Wow, so much here....adorable kittens, possible baby G-doxies, Don on the road again, dreams from Dreambirdie that will set us free...so darn odd that you guys have been discussing dreams. The past three nights, I've had the most awful dreams. Really, really terrible, so much that I've awakened with an elevated heart rate. I'm trying to just forget about them and not analyze because they were so darn realistic. There HAS to be a purpose for our dreams but at this moment, as long as i can forget the ones that are disturbing, I'm not looking.

The weather seems to be doing the schizo thing everywhere except where Don is. I suppose he's EARNED the +72 in Montana with his frozen water:lmao: and honking geese:lmao:. I'm hoping that he's making Ann rest, although i don't think Don could make his little wifey do much she doesn't want to do.

WELCOME HOME TO MRS. G!! Glad her trip was safe and, ummm, well, safe. I'm so sorry about the weather she had to endure in the west. 

Welcome to our new Shang family members. As Dr. G said, we are family....we really are. Hi Sharonmac. I don't remember what your name is but I'm Vicki and live in Toronto as a transplant from Regina, Vancouver, and Montreal, not in that order! And Happy Birthday to your dad in law! 80, wow, i hope i have people who will want to take me out for a nice dinner on my 80th. And I see you've been bitten by the WAI and Shang bugs too but boy, they are the damn best addictions i've ever had

So thanks for thinking about me people, thanks for always having food on at Cafe Chez Marc Dr. G, and that breakfast this morning Kim, just amazing, i'm going back to the table, if you guys don't mind. I LOVE pancakes smothered in butter and syrup. So please excuse me while I pig out on posts and pancakes (there's that alliteration again!)

Hi Diane! I'll trade you dreams for a couple of nights, that way, you won't know who's upsetting you and i won't know who's upsetting me:lmao: How's Fidget?
Vicki


----------



## KC4

WOOT! WOOT! WOOT! 

Welcome back Vicki!:clap::clap::clap: 

We missed you!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> WOOT! WOOT! WOOT!
> 
> Welcome back Vicki!:clap::clap::clap:
> 
> We missed you!


Kim said it all so well. Welcome home, Vicki.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now .................... where is Margaret????


----------



## sharonmac09

Very pleased to meet you Vickie, my name is Sharon. Love your post there! :lmao:

I hail from Belleville where I spent my formative years and from T.O. where I attended 4 years of college and partied. I'm now a Bluenoser. I hear you are having night terrors. I unfortunately suffer from them also but not nightly (whew). They are so darn terrifying and realistic and my heart would be pounding something fierce!! I even bonked the poor hubby's nose once. My mother also is prone to them and she said that her mother also had them! In one instance, Grandma thought the house was on fire and made the whole family leave! Imagine that. 

Later Shang Gang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, my wife wants us to retire in 4 years time to the Annapolis Valley, specifically Wolfville. I have never been to that part of NS, but from what she tells me, it is beautiful.


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, the summertime in the Annapolis Valley is simply gorgeous and the most warmest spot in NS with all its blooms and with your gardening background you would be perfectly at home. But however, you will be grumbling when you start shoveling the white stuff. 

If you want you can take the Cat to Maine. Here's the link

Portland and Bar Harbor, Maine to Yarmouth, Nova Scotia - CAT Ferry


----------



## Dr.G.

"But however, you will be grumbling when you start shoveling the white stuff." 

Sharon, this past winter here in St. John's was the coldest and yet, the one with the least snow this century -- "only" 11 feet, which is the least amount of snow we have seen in decades. We average 13 feet of snow each year in St.John's, but the past 9 winters have seen three of our worst winters in terms of snow, with snowfalls of 21, 19 and 18 feet. So, I can't see that I would be "grumbling" any when I shovel the white stuff in Wolfville, which got just over a meter of snow. We shall see.


----------



## rgray

rgray said:


> Thanks. I think most maritime universities have a variant of the 'intersession' theme. It is even called by that name by some at UNBSJ.
> 
> Morning all. I'll put the coffee on. Got a few chores to wind up and then get some rest. Tomorrow is a 1000km run to Fredericton so I need to be alert. I love these long runs. Monday evening is the first lecture.


Greetings from Fredericton.... actually distance is 1055 km! (102kph average speed!! ) 


KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Robert - safe travels tomorrow. What topic(s) are you lecturing on?


I am teaching Intro Psych this time.


KC4 said:


> Have a Safe Journey!


Thanks. The journey was completely without incident, thankfully.

I have stopped at my daughter's place for the evening. She's a PhD candidate at UNBF. Haven't seen her since I did this gig last year so it's good. She got my favourite maritime fast food - scallops and fries from the Deluxe - a maritime chain. On to Saint John tomorrow am.. In class for the "rules of engagement" lecture tomorrow evening!!!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Munch, mbbmph, mmhph,yap, yap*

Hi All and Sharon!
I love all of you too, thank you for the welcome back! I do feel very much at home here and if I'm not here, there truly is something up. Thank you, your Honorable Whootness!! And Dr. G, I'm sure the Mayor will honor you with the key to ehMac City or something equally as valuable....perhaps...a NEW MAC?????? Surely your wisdom, wit, kindness, and intellect deserve much more than a measly new mac but it may be all we can afford!

I am very envious of your Atlantic easterners who are privy to the beautiful blue sea there. i think there is no other place on earth as beautiful as the seaside. i'd want to retire there except I really want to escape the Canadian winters for a bit. Oregon has always been my goal. Don't know what their real estate prices are but if I win the lottery, I won't care!

Wow, your nightdreams are pretty vivid Sharon! I've never bonked anyone but my kids tell me that i woke them at 4 a.m., telling them to come for dinner AND i had cooked an entire supper. Go figure, when i'm truly awake, I don't do supper. When i'm supposed to be sleeping, and worse, my KIDS are supposed to be sleeping, I get them up for dinner?? Maybe it's the menopause hormones kicking in...I'm serious. We need RG here for dissection of our dysfunctions!! RG!!!! WHERE ARE YOU??

Why does Mrs. G want to retire in Wolfville specifically Dr. G? Especially a westerner, I'd think she'd want to go back to the mountains and ocean combined? What about the doxies? How do you think they'll like NS?

How do you like the east compared to TO Sharon? I honestly don't care for it much here, it's just that I don't have family anywhere else so there's no 'pull' for me to go elsewhere yet. Moreover, my kids all seem to thrive here in this cauldron of cultures and I think they're getting the best type of 'education' in the world. Name the culture, it's here in TO. I for sure don't miss Regina though, it's winters were enough to drive me around the bend!

Does anyone know Margaret's last name? Maybe we could do a conference call to her or get Sean to do a drive by. I know she was seeing a LOT of her doctor. I still have friends in Regina, perhaps they can help search her down. Dr. G, i think it's time to send out the Doxie Search and Rescue Squad. Margaret's not the type that appears to be prone to 'blue moons' so....i'm more worried about her physical health. She's mentioned that she has a grandkid and niece/nephews there. Does that help with the search? We could just do a thread that says, 'WINWINTOO, WHERE R U??' That might get her attention. Anyone else?

I'm still eating - I'm quite the pig with pancakes so I'll go back to the butter and syrup and you guys organize the search squad. Just call when you're ready! I'm dying to see what's in your WAI Kim!! Seems to have everyone in a pickle. Wonder what Don's doing?? Must be killing him not be able to answer us every moment of his day beejaconbeejacon
Talk to you all in a bit!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Why does Mrs. G want to retire in Wolfville specifically Dr. G? Especially a westerner, I'd think she'd want to go back to the mountains and ocean combined? What about the doxies? How do you think they'll like NS?" Vicki, we both want to settle back in a small community. She was raised in Calgary and Edmonton, and has lived in Vancouver and TO. Having been born and raised in New York City, all those cities are somewhat small when compared to NYC. Still, she wants some land and a chance to raise more doxies and show them. There are a great many dog shows that she could drive to in NS, NB and PEI. So, that is as good a place as any to move to when we retire.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to those silent members of our family. Come home soon. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, and all the current and coming G-Doxies. I think that's a wonderful retirement plan. I also think that NS is beautiful but think the people in PEI and NL are the nicest, by far. Mrs. G has certainly lived in a number of places and you're quite right, compared to NYC, EVERYTHING is small, even TO. Showing dogs is such a full-time job but so much exhilaration when one of your own brings home a ribbon. Would you stick purely with doxies or expand to one other breed as well - perhaps....pekingnese? It's so hard to find a good breeder for any breed but in particular, i have difficulty finding peke breeders that I actually like and respect. My dream is to have enough land to have a few shih tzus and a few pekes so they can frolic and shed by the ocean. I hope that your weather is temperate as far as St. John's is temperate in May. And to everyone else who's just tuning in, i nope everyone's weekend was peaceful and restful! Quite the round of clues Kim gave in the WAI. That was a 'Don Sinclair' style of torture:lmao: May the gods of travel keep Don and his safe and warm...no more cold, frozen water taps! Nite nite Don and Ann and your traveling friends (I didn't want to sound too much like Jimmy Durante and Mrs. Calabash )
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Why does Mrs. G want to retire in Wolfville specifically Dr. G? Especially a westerner, I'd think she'd want to go back to the mountains and ocean combined? What about the doxies? How do you think they'll like NS?" Vicki, we both want to settle back in a small community. She was raised in Calgary and Edmonton, and has lived in Vancouver and TO. Having been born and raised in New York City, all those cities are somewhat small when compared to NYC. Still, she wants some land and a chance to raise more doxies and show them. There are a great many dog shows that she could drive to in NS, NB and PEI. So, that is as good a place as any to move to when we retire.


We too have thought of retiring somewhere in East Coast Canada, especially since we have relatives in PEI. 

We have been somewhat discouraged in this (so far vague) plan by a few people that have had first hand experience. First was through our O&G industry contacts. We had the opportunity a few years back to move to St. John's with a job waiting. We spoke to people that had gone before us, from all parts of the globe (Canada, US, England, Australia) ...some liked it and enjoyed their stay there, but most felt very unwelcome by the locals....they felt that the locals did not appreciate come-from-aways coming in and taking their jobs and living a lifestyle not typical for most locals. People were nearly hostile and went out of their way to make them feel unwelcome. We decided for this (and other reasons) to turn down the proposal. 

Next was a good friend of the family who was actually born in NS and came to work in Alberta for most of her career with the thought of retiring back home in NS. Well, after years of planning and saving for this - that's exactly what she did - sold her house in Calgary and most of her belongings and bought a cottage property in small town NS. She spent a lot of money to fix up this older place with the thought of living there for the rest of her days. 

Even though this was her childhood home, the locals were still very wary of her, did not like her "attitude" (Believe me, this woman possesses no untoward attitude about anything) and were unfriendly and even openly hostile at times. Many times her place would be broken into and items stolen or damaged while her neighbors' homes remained unscathed. She felt targeted. She tried very hard to fit in - joining volunteer organizations, helping the community causes wherever and however she could and yet she always got the feeling that her presence was merely tolerated. 

She organized a BBQ at her home and basically invited the whole neighborhood. Only a handful showed up. Two weeks later another neighbor organized something similar and invited almost the entire neighborhood, but not her. Almost the entire neighborhood showed up. She was retired so she wasn't taking anyone's job...she was a Nova Scotian by birth...so she wasn't really a come-from-afar...but they still shunned her. 

She finally gave up. She's now back in Calgary with her NS home up on the market. 

This makes us think twice about moving there when we retire.


----------



## SINC

Night all from the mountains of Idaho where at 5,100 feet it is 44F and dropping. time to get out the infra red furnace and fire it up so we can have a toasty sleep. Ann's sister and her hubby are aboard and we're enjoying the trip. Well, maybe not all of it, but you can read all about that in the morning on mybirdie.ca.

I know Margaret's last name and will send he an e-mail just to check on things.

Nighty night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine hot breakfast, complete with Idaho potatoes (compliments of Don and the Doxie Express) awaits you, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad to hear that all is well so far on your trip. How is Ann feeling? Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I was amazed to read about the experiences your friend went through feeling like a CFA. My neighbor works for Chevron Canada, and came here a few years ago. We share a common fence, so when we are out there gardening, we talk about this and that. He is from TO, but came here via Houston, TX of all places. Still, he was saying how great the people are here in St.John's to all of the Chevron Canada people who are moving in to the community. 

As for Nova Scotia, where we want to live have seen flat home prices (my wife follows this trend weekly), and here we are slowly going up. So, we would be mortgage free when we sell our home and buy something less expensive in the Annapolis Valley. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Would you stick purely with doxies or expand to one other breed as well - perhaps....pekingnese?" Vicki, my wife, Deborah, wants to keep raising doxies only, which is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, let us know if you hear from Margaret, unless she would rather remain invisible. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

Vickie, my bubbly friend.
All of my family still live in the outskirts of the TO area (Ajax, Newcastle and Newmarket) and I miss them. But however I love the atlantic provinces and the people here-you can smile to complete strangers and say "how ya doing" and they'll do that right back to ya! A few years back, hubby and I travelled to TO to take in the Jays and Leafs and hubby by force of habit said "how ya doing" and they gave him dirty looks that could kill.  The poor guy also insisted on driving here and he has never been east of Moncton! I probably had a night terror or two.

Kim, my comedian friend.
I think you would be happy here. Make sure you move to a larger town rather than a smaller town as older people tend to be standoffish to ousiders. The smaller town people thought I was "attitude impaired" while the larger townsfolks welcomed me and were intrigued by my presence. Driving habits are entirely another story.


----------



## Dr.G.

"...as older people tend to be standoffish to ousiders." I disagree, Sharon. Age has nothing to do with how one gets along with other people. I am one of the older folks here in The Shang, and I get along with everyone .................. everyone, except, those youngsters who don't like "older people" ............ or doxies ................ or bagels ................... or .................

Just kidding. Still, I think we all are able to get along regardless of where we live.


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, I should clarify "older people tend to be standoffish" to "some of the older residents 
tend to be standoffish to new arrivals". Sorry about that-I am now officially one of the middle-aged residents. I was in my mid twenties when I moved here and I probably needed an attitude change anyways.


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Sharon. I believe that there are always disagreements in all families, even ours. Paix.


----------



## KC4

[Good Morning Shang Gang - I hope everyone is well this morning, including Margaret! 

Thanks Marc and Don and Doxies for the Idaho potato breakfast.! 



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I was amazed to read about the experiences your friend went through feeling like a CFA. My neighbor works for Chevron Canada, and came here a few years ago. We share a common fence, so when we are out there gardening, we talk about this and that. He is from TO, but came here via Houston, TX of all places. Still, he was saying how great the people are here in St.John's to all of the Chevron Canada people who are moving in to the community.
> 
> As for Nova Scotia, where we want to live have seen flat home prices (my wife follows this trend weekly), and here we are slowly going up. So, we would be mortgage free when we sell our home and buy something less expensive in the Annapolis Valley. We shall see.


We were likewise amazed to hear these tales, especially from the friend of the family because we know her well. She gave it almost 2 years before she got disgusted and gave up. She lost a lot of money in the process too...so it was no lightly made decision. From what she told me, it seems that she really tried hard to fit in and belong. 

I'm glad to hear of other stories from you that are more like what we expected and hoped for. 

Absolutely, the real estate prices in parts of the East Coast are low compared to other places, especially Calgary (but even they are coming down significantly now too) ...that's part of the reason we wanted to retire out there - lower living expenses. 

Maybe we'll just do like Don and our retirement home will be on 6 wheels! That way if the "locals" are hostile, we can just move on! 



sharonmac09 said:


> Kim, my comedian friend.
> I think you would be happy here. Make sure you move to a larger town rather than a smaller town as older people tend to be standoffish to ousiders. The smaller town people thought I was "attitude impaired" while the larger townsfolks welcomed me and were intrigued by my presence. Driving habits are entirely another story.


Thanks for input Sharon ....the small town comment is interesting and that may have some bearing. Our friend said that the people in her chosen little town seemed to resent the fact that not only could she seem to pay all of her bills on time, she seemed to flaunt excess "wealth" by totally remodeling her home and landscaping her yard. Like she was purposefully grinding their collective noses in the fact that many of them were just scraping by. She was the recipient of many comments inferring how it must be nice to be idly wealthy and not have to worry and work like the rest of them.


----------



## bhil

sharonmac09 said:


> Very pleased to meet you Vickie, my name is Sharon. Love your rant there! :lmao:
> 
> I hail from Belleville where I spent my formative years and from T.O. where I attended 4 years of college and partied. I'm now a Bluenoser. I hear you are having night terrors. I unfortunately suffer from them also but not nightly (whew). They are so darn terrifying and realistic and my heart would be pounding something fierce!! I even bonked the poor hubby's nose once. My mother also is prone to them and she said that her mother also had them! In one instance, Grandma thought the house was on fire and made the whole family leave! Imagine that.
> 
> Later Shang Gang.


Uhhh, that's not really a rant, that's a small post for Vicki, but you'll learn that soon enough. 

Morning everyone, it was a beautiful weekend out here, with perfect weather for my son's birthday party. But with company coming and going since Friday, it made for a very busy weekend, and made Monday come way too fast. Glad to see Vicki's back, now if we could only find Margaret.


----------



## sharonmac09

On the subject of "older", you are older when you get to this stage:  


View attachment 8820


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Happy International StarWars Day.

May the fourth be with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine .............. and unto you as well. "Live long and prosper" as they say in Star Trek.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Did your son get the doxie puppy we sent as a birthday present? How does he like the pup?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> On the subject of "older", you are older when you get to this stage:
> 
> 
> View attachment 8820


Sharon, I assume that you are trying to make light, from left to right, of my age, Robert's age and Don's age. Well, it's not windy here today. :lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow!!*



KC4 said:


> We too have thought of retiring somewhere in East Coast Canada, especially since we have relatives in PEI.


<< SHOCKING story about nasty, clique-y people, told in the beautiful writing style of Kim, just not including it here to shorten the response space- no offense intended your Kim-ness>>



KC4 said:


> This makes us think twice about moving there when we retire.


Wow, that is one of the saddest things I've heard of. But as I stated in my post yesterday, the people of PEI and NL were the most wonderful hosts to my family and girlfriend (5 of us) when we went gallivanting around the entire Atlantic region, including the Percé peninsula in Québec. I forgot to mention that the Percé region was also very, very friendly IF you had a working knowledge of français, other wise, you were pretty much 'en seul si tu ne parle pas de français'. My kids and girlfriend were always waking me at 530-600 a.m. when the housekeeping staff knocked on the door asking if we wanted the room done. But the view, food, and people were warm, friendly, and generous. We found our 1st room in the middle of the wee hours, too tired to drive further, two king beds plus two cots for $45, including taxes. The next morning, we awoke to look out onto one of the most beautiful views of the ocean I've ever seen. Needless to say, we extended that portion of our trip by a couple of days. I've heard of people buying property in Perce for it's beauty and affordability. I haven't looked but perhaps you could look there Kim.

I wonder why the people in NS were so narrow minded to your friend? That must have really hurt. If we could all move near Dr. G, Mrs. G, and the G-Doxies, I am POSITIVE that we'd be treated with warmth, wisdom, and generosity. We'd just have to watch out for those adorable yet vicious little doxie guards - I'm not making fun of them Dr. G, they're just so darn adorable, it's tough to see them as being nasty, ever. i just see them as cuddly little velcro pups, but i believe what you say about their ferocity in the face of defending their master and territory.

In all honestly, except for Sharonmac, i wasn't very impressed with the people in NS. I found them rather haughty and suspicious. They were not friendly and it's the island we spent the least time on for that exact reason. NB was nice but we happened to arrive at the same time the biggest fire Moncton's ever seen in a century was destroying the downtown. In addition to this, there were swarms of mosquitoes that put Regina's population of the pests to shame. We high-tailed to PEI and were greeted in Summerside by the kindest motel owners. She saw how exhausted we were and had her sons/daughters set up our little room which was equipped with a wonderful little kitchenette, two huge queen beds and they even brought a baby cot for Nicki, who was about 2 at the time. The cost for all this? $45/nite. If I were to retire, I'd buy in PEI. i understand that many US people have been coming in and purchasing ppty in NS and it's spilling over into PEI. Since you have friends in PEI Kim, have you thought about asking them to look for some retirement property there before NB and NS get purchased by wealthy us citizens? Perhaps Mrs. G, being very comfortable with NL now, would be more than loved by NS but for the rest of us, we may need a bit of a 'leg up' in finding suitable retirement or summer places? 

Dr. G, what do you think of Kim's friend's predicament? What do you think may have happened so that the community was so closed to a new resident? i thought only toronto had the market on 'coldness'. I've lived here for almost 15 years now having moved from friendly Regina, and am FINALLY getting the 'hang' of how to deal with Torontonians. Vancouverites are far worse i'm afraid, they're not welcoming to new Canadians in the least. The only people they appear to begrudgingly accept are the Hong Kong/neo-wealthy Chinese, who literally pave their way into the community with their money, or some members of the various southeast asian communities who already have some established pockets of people in Vancouver. Aside from that, Vancouver is another very, very emotionally cold city. it's only redemption is the absolute visual beauty that obscures the concrete chill of the people.

How do you like my rant today Sharon?:lmao::lmao: I am rather long-winded, DON'T EVERYONE ROLL YOUR EYES AT ONCE! But worse, i type at around 65-75 wpm so the letters fly underneath my fingers before the brain has completed the thought!

Thanks for breakfast, even though I haven't had any yet. I'm going to go for my 2nd cup of coffee of the year. Dr. G's coffee is always good and I'm hoping that Don's also got some 'camp-style' percolated stuff on the burner for us! How's the road treating you Don?
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Love it!!!!*



sharonmac09 said:


> On the subject of "older", you are older when you get to this stage:
> 
> 
> View attachment 8820


Sharon, that is priceless!! I LOVE IT!!:clap::clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao:--and Dr. G, but I'm 'thursty'!!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G, what do you think of Kim's friend's predicament?" Vicki, as I said, I was shocked. Even after 32 years, I am still considered a CFA (Come From Aways), but that is only because I was not born here and that I still have a New York City accent. However, that is the extent of it -- people say, "Oh, you're a CFA? Glad you chose to come and stay here in St.John's." That's it. I have been to NB and NS, on vacations, and was treated kindly. My wife has been to PEI and was treated well.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and the sun is trying to burn off the fog, but not doing too well in this task.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ahhhh, yes, you know me well!!*



bhil said:


> Uhhh, that's not really a rant, that's a small post for Vicki, but you'll learn that soon enough.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: - Ah yes Sean, you know me well!!



bhil said:


> Morning everyone, it was a beautiful weekend out here, with perfect weather for my son's birthday party. But with company coming and going since Friday, it made for a very busy weekend, and made Monday come way too fast. Glad to see Vicki's back, now if we could only find Margaret.


HAPPY (SLIGHTLY) BELATED BIRTHDAY TO YOUR BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BOY,
HAPPY (SLIGHTLY) BELATED BIRTHDAY TO YOUR BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BOY!
HAPPY (SLIGHTLY) BELATED BIRTHDAY TO YOUR BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BOY-
DID HE GET LOTS OF TOYS????

Sorry i missed wishing him an ontime birthday wish Sean, but i'm positive he didn't miss it because you guys likely made his day so special and it was a beautiful weekend for his birthday! Where did you guys go to celebrate - park, etc? What kind of dinner and most importantly, WHAT TYPE OF CAKE (yum yum yum)

Regarding Margaret, Sean, you'll have to do a drive by 'yoo hoo' if we can figure out where she is in Regina. Don says he'll shoot her an email and hopefully, she'll respond to the Don. As Dr. G states, 'We shall see'.
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Let me know when it's windy, Dr. G !

I am also dismayed by your experience here in NS, Kim. Did you have your tptptptp out before you greeted them?  No, honestly I don't know why you received this reception. People immediately notice my accent and wondered if I'm British! Oh, bollocks, me is not English, I'm from Ontario. Ha!


----------



## KC4

When we VISITED PEI and NS we felt welcomed and loved the people and the places. That's what started us thinking about retiring there. We'd like to get a rural property where I could also have room to build an art gallery/studio. There is never ending inspiration to paint there. 

But we were warned by others who had MOVED there to live, that the reception may be different. It's OK to come, spend your money but please leave afterwards.


Come to think of it, we were told some amazingly inaccurate stuff by people that had gone before us to Texas too. The one piece of garbage advice that I remember the most vividly..."ALWAYS get the grocery store security guard to escort you and your groceries to your car - because people get robbed in grocery store parking lots ALL of the time there". 

Uhhh, no, they don't actually. Sure, I heard of a few cases like this in my 6 years there, but it definitely wasn't an everyday occurrence. You'd have to be grocery shopping in a pretty desperate neighborhood at night to be at much risk for that. 

So I guess the lesson here - is see for yourself and make up your own mind. People are good and bad everywhere.


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: - Ah yes Sean, you know me well!!
> 
> HAPPY (SLIGHTLY) BELATED BIRTHDAY TO YOUR BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BOY,
> HAPPY (SLIGHTLY) BELATED BIRTHDAY TO YOUR BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BOY!
> HAPPY (SLIGHTLY) BELATED BIRTHDAY TO YOUR BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BOY-
> DID HE GET LOTS OF TOYS????
> 
> Sorry i missed wishing him an ontime birthday wish Sean, but i'm positive he didn't miss it because you guys likely made his day so special and it was a beautiful weekend for his birthday! Where did you guys go to celebrate - park, etc? What kind of dinner and most importantly, WHAT TYPE OF CAKE (yum yum yum)
> 
> Regarding Margaret, Sean, you'll have to do a drive by 'yoo hoo' if we can figure out where she is in Regina. Don says he'll shoot her an email and hopefully, she'll respond to the Don. As Dr. G states, 'We shall see'.
> Vicki


Well, technically, it's his birthday today so you're not late, but all the festivities were on the weekend. We did everything at our house. On Saturday we had the "family" party where the grandparents and aunt's/uncles spoiled him rotten. We went out for lunch, then had a party at the house with presents, more presents and even more presents, then a BBQ for supper. On Sunday we had the kids party. We had a little electric jeep in the backyard for the kids to drive, a large inflatable sports arena (like the blow up bouncy-castles you see), chalk out on the patio, the playset, and a pile of various toys/balls/miscellaneous sports equipment. We put the kids in the backyard and let them run wild for a few hours, before stuffing them with cake and ice cream and sending them home.

My wife made and decorated cakes for both days (both chocolate), one of a dump truck and the other of Lightening McQueen. I would say I'll post some pictures of them, but with the number of pictures on my "to post" list, I doubt I'll ever get around to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Let me know when it's windy, Dr. G." No wind yet, Sharon. Just 12C and some fog. Very still.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, do post some pics of your son with Tweeds. He is a cute one. The first pic is of his half-brother, Dach, the next two pics are of him, and the last one of his dad, Zorro.


----------



## Dr.G.

Big mistake, Sean. Sent you Tweeds (pic #3) and Thumbalina (pic #2). So, you and your family are the proud owners of two Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds. Their dad, Zorro, was the #1 CKC Standard Wirehaird Dachshund in all of Canada back in 2006.


----------



## rgray

I made Saint John safe and sound this morning. As always the folk here make me feel very welcome. I've got my tiny office set up and worked out the WiFi stuff for access all over campus. I've reviewed my notes and stuff for tonight's 'rules of engagement' lecture. Now I'm just dozing away the time until class.... which stats at (ugh!) 1900 hrs and runs until 2145 hrs.....

Then I'll cruise on up to Quispam' where I'm staying (with an old grad school friend) for the duration and we'll hoist a few cold ones and trade a few lies.... 










Could be late getting up in the morning...


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Speaking of retirement spots... when I do one day hit the stage where I could be considered "retired" it goes without saying I won't be über wealthy... I don't know if I want to stay in Calgary. Too COLD!!! 

So I was thinking the Island... whether Victoria or elsewhere... however I'm not adverse to the idea of moving cross country either perhaps. How does the climate and cost of living compare between Annapolis Valley and the Island? And where would you suppose one could get by better without a vehicle?

If it helps to put on a British accent I can do that... 

Of course I could just meet friendly people already there like Sharon, Marc, his wife and Doxies! 

*Hi Vicki!!!* Glad to see you again! 
I've been feeling a little XX) lately too... not just the dreams but I think the stress hit me where it is most likely to physically... in the GUT! Talk about wicked upset stomach and heartburn!

My sister gifted me with these beautiful Egyptian cotton bed sheets which I am only just installing today! Not that I haven't wanted to, but bending over and lifting... XX)

She called last night and demanded a picture of a fully dressed bed in her email tonight... to which I said... Ma'am, yes, Ma'am!...


----------



## Cameo

Hello everyone! Glad to see you back Vicki!, Welcome Sharon to the Shang, I think you will love it here!!!!!.

Did we find Margaret? Is she okay? Don was sending an email right?

Job hunt not going well but looking into seeing if I qualify for the Second Career Program through the government. Looking into taking Marketing courses.

Why is mama cat constantly sticking a kitten under my bed when she has a perfectly lovely little safe den for them? My whole bedroom is a nursery now. I keep putting the kitten back - not safe under my bed - but everytime I go back there is a kitten stuffed under the bed. Not the same kitten so she isn't picking on any one. She then finds herself stuck in the middle not knowing whether or not to go back to the one crying under the bed or the ones woken up and crying in the bottom of the crate.









Three days old.
View attachment 8834



I am appalled at the treatment of those people you spoke of Kim, I can't imagine.
Since I am basically a loner, this treatment wouldn't have hurt me as much, but for someone who was more of a people person - wow.

Hope Don's trip is going well.

Diane, new sheets? I love the feel of new bedding, just after a lovely hot bath. You need a glass of wine and a good book too.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> Speaking of retirement spots... when I do one day hit the stage where I could be considered "retired" it goes without saying I won't be über wealthy... I don't know if I want to stay in Calgary. Too COLD!!!
> 
> So I was thinking the Island... whether Victoria or elsewhere... however I'm not adverse to the idea of moving cross country either perhaps. How does the climate and cost of living compare between Annapolis Valley and the Island? And where would you suppose one could get by better without a vehicle?
> 
> If it helps to put on a British accent I can do that...
> 
> Of course I could just meet friendly people already there like Sharon, Marc, his wife and Doxies!
> 
> *Hi Vicki!!!* Glad to see you again!
> I've been feeling a little XX) lately too... not just the dreams but I think the stress hit me where it is most likely to physically... in the GUT! Talk about wicked upset stomach and heartburn!
> 
> My sister gifted me with these beautiful Egyptian cotton bed sheets which I am only just installing today! Not that I haven't wanted to, but bending over and lifting... XX)
> 
> She called last night and demanded a picture of a fully dressed bed in her email tonight... to which I said... Ma'am, yes, Ma'am!...


Woot! Egyptian cotton sheets are AWESOME! (and only get better with every washing) Enjoy! 

I think the West Coast is waaaay more expensive of a place to live than the East Coast.
Not only to buy or rent property but also general living expenses too. 


Cameo said:


> Hello everyone! Glad to see you back Vicki!, Welcome Sharon to the Shang, I think you will love it here!!!!!.
> 
> Did we find Margaret? Is she okay? Don was sending an email right?
> 
> Job hunt not going well but looking into seeing if I qualify for the Second Career Program through the government. Looking into taking Marketing courses.
> 
> Why is mama cat constantly sticking a kitten under my bed when she has a perfectly lovely little safe den for them? My whole bedroom is a nursery now. I keep putting the kitten back - not safe under my bed - but everytime I go back there is a kitten stuffed under the bed. Not the same kitten so she isn't picking on any one. She then finds herself stuck in the middle not knowing whether or not to go back to the one crying under the bed or the ones woken up and crying in the bottom of the crate.


Mama cat just moves one? And then doesn't continue the move by following with the rest of the liter? Very strange...It sounded like she was moving the whole kitten caboodle....but only one and a different one each time??? 

I am also at a loss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to you, Robert. Do us proud ............... with your teaching, not your drinking. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. My wife's sister and her husband retired to Victoria after years in Calgary. We visited them last May and looked around for homes about the size of our home. Saw nothing we liked under about $850,000 so Victoria, BC is a bit out of our snack bracket. Such is Life. The Annapolis Valley has a much better climate than St. John's, with about a fifth of the snow. They get a real Spring and Summer, and a nice Fall. The cost of living/housing there is better than here, in that homes are static in prices and homes here are increasing in value. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. I think that the Second Career Program sounds like a great idea. Will they pay for retraining and living expenses? Bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. I only have a sense of what some housing prices are in Calgary and Victoria, for homes of comparative size to our home now (e.g., 3500 square feet on three stories) with a front and back garden. My wife would like about 1/2 to an acre of land for the doxies. I want a bit of land to grow vegetables once again. Still, it is four years away, so we shall see.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. I only have a sense of what some housing prices are in Calgary and Victoria, for homes of comparative size to our home now (e.g., 3500 square feet on three stories) with a front and back garden. My wife would like about 1/2 to an acre of land for the doxies. I want a bit of land to grow vegetables once again. Still, it is four years away, so we shall see.


That would generally set you back in excess of a Million$ here - even with the depressed home prices. 

Home sale prices were flat here in April. That doesn't mean they are stopping the decline....because April is generally a significant up month in past years.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife's sister's home is in the Mount Royal section of Calgary SW. It is about twice the size of our home and has about 3 to 4 times the land. It will sell for over a million easily, even in this depressed market. So, we are sticking to the east coast of Canada to try and get the most for our money.


----------



## Dreambird

Jeanne and Kim... yes, the sheets are wonderful and so decadent! They feel so satin-like... I intend to take a nice soak in the tub tonight and then go to bed with very little on... so I can feel the sheets! beejacon

Marc... $850,000! I'm gobsmacked...  My house isn't quite worth half that right now... maybe in another 10-15 yrs it'll be worth half that! Unreal... 

I think I might like Nova Scotia...


----------



## Dreambird

My current lot size is only 45' wide by 100' long and that's actually considered a generous lot in Calgary these days.

You mean I could maybe have enough "lot" for a garden (veg. and flower) and maybe a couple of doggies in Nova Scotia with enough left over to feed us all? Wow! Food for thought...


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> My wife's sister's home is in the Mount Royal section of Calgary SW. It is about twice the size of our home and has about 3 to 4 times the land. It will sell for over a million easily, even in this depressed market. So, we are sticking to the east coast of Canada to try and get the most for our money.


In Mount Royal? One of the highest priced pieces of Real Estate in Calgary...Even a broken down outhouse on an oversized lot in Mount Royal would sell for multi-millions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, we want to be debt free when we retire, and so, if we can sell our home here in St.John's for $400,000+, we could buy something in the Annapolis Valley and still have a bit left over. We would have to live on my pension, which would be a fixed income. However, with no more debt, I think we could do it if we budget.


----------



## Dr.G.

"In Mount Royal? One of the highest priced pieces of Real Estate in Calgary...." Yes, I would strongly agree with this contention, judging from the size of the homes.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey future Maritimers and Newfoundlanders, check out the average house prices. This area is the place to be!

House Prices In Canada


----------



## Dreambird

:lmao::lmao::lmao:
You got that right!

The ex and I used to joke about one day being able to afford the dog's house on one of the lots up there... 



KC4 said:


> In Mount Royal? One of the highest priced pieces of Real Estate in Calgary...Even a broken down outhouse on an oversized lot in Mount Royal would sell for multi-millions.


Yup, Marc... I'm thinking around the same sort of parameters. My pension won't be as good so hopefully the house sells for a little more and I can put some away... also I don't need a really big house.


----------



## MLeh

These housing pricing comparisons are hardly fair. Lots of reasonable stuff on the westcoast outside of Vancouver and Victoria. Depends what amenities you're after.

Check out some of the mill towns on the island that have lost their mills - nice little company towns like Gold River or Port Alice have redefined themselves as 'retirement communities'. They are modern, have good recreational facilities and infrastructure, and the housing is very reasonably priced. Buy a nice house on 1/2 acre in Gold River for well under $300,000.00. It's not Vancouver ... but then, who wants to live in Vancouver?


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting chart, Sharon. We are banking on housing prices remaining flat in the Wolfville, NS area as housing prices in our area of St.John's slowly increases. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, we want to downsize. We don't need a house this large in the center of a city. Wolfville is small, a true college town, but from what my wife tells me, it is ideal for us to downsize/minimize. She wants to raise and show our doxies, and I want to garden. So, this is a good spot. I would also be able to teach a bit at Acadia Univ. if they want an old war-horse prof with 36 years experience. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Bon chance. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Good point Elaine, about The Island... 

1/2 acre of land "sounds" like a bunch to me... I would say I might like something about the size my Mom has given I'm healthy and able to do the gardening and stuff I'd like to do... her lot is about 75' x 150' I think and it seems huge to me. IF I'm doing my math right that puts her at about .25 of an acre. My house now is a modest 1100 sq. foot 3 bedroom bungalow... don't need more there. Unless to make up for a lack of a basement which I could do without.

Good night Marc... sleep tight!


----------



## danalicious

Hi Shang,
I have no idea how so much time went by and I haven't posted. 
We have had visitors for the last few weeks - I like to say tourist season is officially on in our house! All our family lives out east, so as soon as April hits, we have visitors non-stop until November!
I've been so busy that I neglected to pay attention to the long weekend coming up. I'm bringing my best friend in from Calgary and we have nowhere to go. The island is completely booked up!!! Anyone know of a nice little place on Bowen Island or Salt Spring?


----------



## ciaochiao

*A little late but*

I know this is a bit late but...nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, current and coming G-Doxies!

Acadia would have to be absolutely nuts to turn down the chance of having you teach at their institute Dr. G. I'm sure you'll have no problems teaching as many hours as you'd like, and likely more!

DANA!!! You changed your avatar! My eyesight isn't that great sometimes and so my 1st glances are way off base but is that a picture/costume of Stitch? You know, I realize what comments I made and feelings i experienced when living in Vancouver but given the chance at a home there again, I'd grab it without question. it's so beautiful there that it didn't really matter that I had no social groups to hang with. I lived in Vancouver for my undergrad music degree years then again later, after my father died and I was supposed to close up the condo he and my mom purchased for their retirement. Their deaths were so close together that I was too distraught to close anything down properly so i kept the condo, EMPTY, paid the monthlies, then decided I'd just go ahead and stay there with my son - at that time i only had one and he was around 6. The cost of living is higher in every way. Their groceries are much more expensive even for their local produce. From what I'm told, the Ontario Food Terminal plays a crucial role in setting base prices for all of toronto's' produce and other food stuffs. Whether that is true or not, we do experience what i would consider one of the lowest costs of groceries. Property values no, food yes. Toronto also has a better transit and social service system in place that is more equipped to deal with massive onslaughts of people. i'm not saying they ARE efficient, just set up to be. The efficiency is largely effected by the worker.

Does anyone want to trade me homes? You can live here in TO for a few years and I"ll come live on the coast - Vancouver or the other side, PEI for a few years? Sort of a house swap?? Perhaps we can start out own 'ehMac red paper clip phenomenon'. 

What do you want to garden Dr. G? Fruits, vegs, flowers? Any desire for a few livestock critters like goats or chickens, or bees?

Talk to all at breakfast!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tea and coffee are ready to go along with fresh fruit and some sticky buns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and fruit. Saw your local forecast for the Arco, ID area. Drive carefully and arrive alive to wherever you shall now travel.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Coffee*

Howdy Don!! How are you and your cowpokes doing on the big open highway? I've been trying to catch up on my reading missed and haven't gone to read your mybirdie.ca updates yet. That shall be forthcoming.

Where are you guys now? i'm going to grab a cup of your java and a couple of your yummy sticky buns before i get to sleep. I've got an hour before my two younger monsters get up..

keep up posted Don!! Hope Ann is having a good and peaceful recovery trip.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Vicki, I have been updating our trip daily on mybirdie.ca. You can read installment four there today. I am currently in Arco, Idaho.


----------



## Dr.G.

"What do you want to garden Dr. G? Fruits, vegs, flowers? Any desire for a few livestock critters like goats or chickens, or bees?" Vicki, that is my wife's idea, but I just want a vegetable garden for tomatoes, peas, beans, lettuce, squash, etc. She spent some of her youth on her dad's cattle ranch in AB, so she would be the one raising the "critters". We shall see.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. You know what happens when all of you can't decide between living on the east or west coast? You end up staying in the best place of all . . . the middle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Yes, I have been to Regina once (in the month of July) and really liked that spot. Of course, I could not take the extreme cold of Regina, so that part of the country is out. This winter, one night the windchill hit -25C and I thought I was going to die trying to take the dogs outside to pee. We only get that sort of extreme once every winter or so, but still, I am not strong enough to take on those sorts of cold temps day in a and day out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, how are the two doxies getting along with your son?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

How are you all today?

Thanks for the coffee and breakfast Don - I'll head to MyBirdie and check out the latest. 

MARGARET!!! Oh, MAAAARGARET>>>!!! (Hmmm, I wonder where she be?)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Yes, I too wonder where Margaret, et al, have gone to these days. We shall see.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sean. Yes, I have been to Regina once (in the month of July) and really liked that spot. Of course, I could not take the extreme cold of Regina, so that part of the country is out. This winter, one night the windchill hit -25C and I thought I was going to die trying to take the dogs outside to pee. We only get that sort of extreme once every winter or so, but still, I am not strong enough to take on those sorts of cold temps day in a and day out.


Come now Marc, it's not day-in and day-out, it only last about 6 months of the year.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Sean, how are the two doxies getting along with your son?


I think the doxies must have started on their way back home, I haven't seen them around. The six running-screaming-tireless toddlers either tired them out and they wanted to get some rest, or they scred them off completely.


----------



## danalicious

ciaochiao said:


> DANA!!! You changed your avatar! My eyesight isn't that great sometimes and so my 1st glances are way off base but is that a picture/costume of Stitch?
> Vicki


Yes, Vicki it is! We had breakfast with Lilo & Stitch when we were in Disneyland.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the coffee and breakfast Don - I'll head to MyBirdie and check out the latest.
> 
> MARGARET!!! Oh, MAAAARGARET>>>!!! (Hmmm, I wonder where she be?)


I sent Margaret an e-mail this morning, and asked her to reply directly to the Shang since I will be on the road.

I hope she does so by the time I get the internet back sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for this info, Don. Keep on truckin' as the saying goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> Come now Marc, it's not day-in and day-out, it only last about 6 months of the year.


 Actually, I meant to say "day in and day out for a couple of weeks".


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> I think the doxies must have started on their way back home, I haven't seen them around. The six running-screaming-tireless toddlers either tired them out and they wanted to get some rest, or they scred them off completely.


Sean, you would know if those two were around. Very noisy. Wonder where they might be? Since they were born in Regina, they know their way around the city ................ I hope.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sean. Yes, I have been to Regina once (in the month of July) and really liked that spot. Of course, I could not take the extreme cold of Regina, so that part of the country is out. This winter, one night the windchill hit -25C and I thought I was going to die trying to take the dogs outside to pee. We only get that sort of extreme once every winter or so, but still, I am not strong enough to take on those sorts of cold temps day in a and day out.





bhil said:


> Come now Marc, it's not day-in and day-out, it only last about 6 months of the year.


But it's a _dry_ cold.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning! Sorry I've been out of touch, but I was hit by a creativity bug and didn't want to be distracted, so I cut off most outside communication so I could concentrate.

I have several hobbies and while each hobby itself is mildly entertaining, I get more enjoyment out of designing and making tools to make the hobby easier. I recently started working with coiling wire to make jewellery and when I saw the tools available, I thought HMMMMMMMMM!! There's gotta be a better way - so that's what I'm doing. 

And I'm enjoying it.

Thanks for thinking about me - I've missed you all, and will try to pop in once in a while to make sure everyone is in line. And thanks Don for emailing me - I didn't think anyone would miss me because I was a bit grouchy for a few days there. 

Hope everyone is well and happy, take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> But it's a _dry_ cold.



Yes, my wife complains when it is 1C and damp here in March. She says she prefers the dry cold of Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, all places she has lived in ............... and survived the winter. The one thing she can't get used to is the amount of snow we get each winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Margaret. Creativity or not, we are glad you are back with your family here in The Shang. You were missed.


----------



## Dreambird

ciaochiao said:


> Does anyone want to trade me homes? You can live here in TO for a few years and I"ll come live on the coast - Vancouver or the other side, PEI for a few years? Sort of a house swap?? Perhaps we can start out own 'ehMac red paper clip phenomenon'.
> 
> Vicki


Hey Vicki... sounds interesting, I don't know about for "years" though...  I'd get the better deal... you have the better transit system. I don't know if you'd like Calgary or not if you found it hard to make friends in Vancouver! I, and this is probably just me, find Calgary to be somewhat like a massive anthill... everyone rushing around and not time for much of a "howdy". I don't make friends easily here at all... Kim may disagree and find it all different. It really depends on how outgoing you are. I've always been quite painfully shy.



MLeh said:


> But it's a _dry_ cold.


dry - shmy... it all feels the same once it hits -30 with a with blowing...  



winwintoo said:


> Good morning! Sorry I've been out of touch, but I was hit by a creativity bug and didn't want to be distracted, so I cut off most outside communication so I could concentrate.
> 
> I have several hobbies and while each hobby itself is mildly entertaining, I get more enjoyment out of designing and making tools to make the hobby easier. I recently started working with coiling wire to make jewellery and when I saw the tools available, I thought HMMMMMMMMM!! There's gotta be a better way - so that's what I'm doing.
> 
> And I'm enjoying it.
> 
> Thanks for thinking about me - I've missed you all, and will try to pop in once in a while to make sure everyone is in line. And thanks Don for emailing me - I didn't think anyone would miss me because I was a bit grouchy for a few days there.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy, take care, Margaret


G'Day Margaret... glad to hear you are well and enjoying yourself!  We will always miss you here if you are absent for a time... ;


----------



## bhil

Good to see Margaret made it back. Now if I could just find where those two doxies went to...


----------



## sharonmac09

bhil said:


> Good to see Margaret made it back. Now if I could just find where those two doxies went to...


Maybe they found a tunnel in your yard?


----------



## Dr.G.

We sent out an all-points alert to the Royal Regina Police Force. Thumbilina is the cute one ............ and Tweeds looks like a little devil.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Vickie

Even though my head is spinning as a result of reading your posts, you're like a whirlwind blowing though here! LOVE IT! Uh, oh, is that groaning I'm feeling through the keyboard? Carry on!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Margaret!!!*



winwintoo said:


> Good morning! Sorry I've been out of touch, but I was hit by a creativity bug and didn't want to be distracted, so I cut off most outside communication so I could concentrate.
> 
> I have several hobbies and while each hobby itself is mildly entertaining, I get more enjoyment out of designing and making tools to make the hobby easier. I recently started working with coiling wire to make jewellery and when I saw the tools available, I thought HMMMMMMMMM!! There's gotta be a better way - so that's what I'm doing.
> 
> And I'm enjoying it.
> 
> Thanks for thinking about me - I've missed you all, and will try to pop in once in a while to make sure everyone is in line. And thanks Don for emailing me - I didn't think anyone would miss me because I was a bit grouchy for a few days there.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy, take care, Margaret


MARGARET! MARGARET! MARGARET!!!!! WE'VE ALL MISSED YOU SO VERY MUCH. SERIOUSLY, WE DON'T THINK YOU'RE GROUCHY, DON'T YOU DARE LEAVE LIKE THAT AGAIN.

here's your punishment if you do leave AWOL, I shall pm you daily, my EPIC posts. JUST WRITTEN ESPECIALLY for your torture Margaret! Then Dr. G shall send out the Doxie Search and Rescue Squad, then Kim will do her 'brilliant' thing - she's sort of our magic special wicca, and we will find you. Then we'll move you to Toronto where the winters are not only cold, but GREY, AND WET, AND THERE'S NO NATURAL BEAUTY AROUND for hours, and hours. No Q'uapelle Valley to escape to within 20 minutes, no haven in Moose Jaw to hide in....nothing, So here's a huge hug from me, your fellow grouchie without the ability to have any entertaining hobbies because her attention span is too short, but please, don't worry all of us like this again. Even before I went into 'blue moon' mode, I noted your absence and I was 'away' for quite a while. But thanks to Kim, Dr. G, and so many others who are truly caring people, I'm baaaaaack and already wrote two epics to torture you! I was just about to put out a new thread called, 'APB: WINWINTOO CONTACT HOME IMMEDIATELY'. Now get yer bright little butt back into the WAI and keep me even FURTHER from scoring ok? Hug, hug, suffocate, suffocate....oh yes, we have a couple of new unsuspecting family members here: Sharon and Darren - huh, oddly, they rhyme but I never made that connection until now. So Sharon and Darren await your introduction. Tell them about your wonderful grandkids and your niece who cooks for you! Then tell them you're going to adopt me....ok, you don't have to go that far but do tell them about yourself a bit. Welcome home Margaret. It wouldn't be home if not for you slapping me on the wrists once in a while, to shorten my written verbiage:lmao::lmao: I rely on you and Don to keep me in line. Dr. G is more like Merlin - wise, kind, brilliant, but subdued. Nary a nasty word out of Dr. G's mouth NOR in any of his 40,000+ posts!! Did you realize that Dr. G has passed the 40,000 mark while you were AWOL?? He is awaiting the 'key to ehMac City' from the mayor. {HINT HINT MAYOR!]
XOXOXOXOOOOOO
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*yapyapyap*



sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Vickie
> 
> Even though my head is spinning as a result of reading your rants, you're like a whirlwind blowing though here! LOVE IT! Uh, oh, is that groaning I'm feeling through the keyboard? Rant on!


:lmao::lmao::lmao: I think you're a very, very sweet, sensitive, and warm person Sharon. I'm not sure what your 'regular' profession was/is but it must be something that requires kindness. In about 5 years, I see you becoming the female 'Dr. G' of ehMac....you'll need AT LEAST that length of time to try and catch up even to HALF his posts! And when you get Dr. G going, or just pique something in that brilliant mind of his, he is very, very funny. He's got one of those sublime senses of humor and that's what i've found reading some of your posts-you are witty!! Kim is just off the wall funny. Her cryptic retorts in her WAI just send me howling for hours. Then there's Don's mybirdie.ca. There have been several editions he's put out that actually force me to stop reading because my sides hurt so much from laughing. Speaking of 'The Don' of ehMac, i wonder where they be right now? Wouldn't that be a hoot if we all got into another RV and met them somewhere? Would THAT ever surprise the pants off of The Don. 

But I do apologize for the length of some of my ranting soliloquies. MY eldest child (22) gets annoyed with me, sort of like Margaret does but I 'rite' on. My goal is to be a published writer within the next 10 years. I've got two pieces that are already completely edited and am working on my third, very different genre set of stories. The 'blue' phases I enter don't do a lot for task completion but they do give me much 'room' to ruminate. i think I should have been a cow, I ruminate so darn much. Glad to see you here and in the WAI Sharon. Did you know that Kim started that addictive thread? She's one of my idols-and if you've seen her writing PLUS her art work, you'd know what I mean. In addition to that, she's made some guesses in the WAI that just threw me for a loop, she was so quick. I have no words about Dr. G's brilliance in the WAI but I don't have to, look at his score!! The WAI is another thread that merits complete review of all posts. They are interesting and often, hilarious. When Dr. G posts though, it is always a good time for educating. he always posts landmarks that make you read.. Dr. G is the consummate educator and his students all love him----I've checked. His rating on ratemyprof.com is very, very high...higher than any prof i've ever had at all three universities I terrorized!



Dr.G. said:


> We sent out an all-points alert to the Royal Regina Police Force. Thumbilina is the cute one ............ and Tweeds looks like a little devil.


Dr. G, if Tweeds looks like the devil, then I won't mind going there after i leave this earth! He is SOOOO adorable!! But Thumbelina (who named her?) is simply heavenly...all your pups are Dr. G. You've got to give at least one doxie pic per day just to melt any remaining ice in our world, away. Like Sharon said several posts ago, "they just melted my heart". EXACTLY. There hasn't been one pup you've put up that hasn't just made all of our household say, AWWWWWWWW!! Show Sharon Rootie Dr. G...I love Rootie Sharon. You'll see why when Dr. G posts a pic. If you look far enough back in the Shang, you'll also find pics of my pup, Diane's baby, Don's daughter's 'baby' who loves to bite Don:lmao:, Kim's little Tuffy, plus pics of Don and his wife plus Don and the entire cast of Corner Gas. There are some interesting pics scattered everywhere in the Shang and oh yes, if you join Kim's Foodie Social group, you'll see that Kim's talents are also extended to making food look absolutely amazing! I get my kids to stare at her pics while i feed them the swill i attempt to cook....:lmao::lmao:

ok, off to get supper burnt, oh, i mean, off to try and make supper. Speak of food, just one last comment, DANA!! HOW WAS BREAKFAST WITH STITCH? I love Stitch. Did Stitch have pancake syrup all over him from kiddie hugs?
See you all later.
Vicki


----------



## MLeh

That one even made _my_ head spin ...


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey gang, did you notice that there's only 19 minutes between the ranter's two posts. Whew, I better start reading EP's posts to get me grounded again.

Later Gang!


----------



## Dreambird

*New Product!*

You guys all need a brand new water bottle:

Sigg Water Bottles : Images From The Rim


----------



## sharonmac09

Dreambird said:


> *New Product!*
> 
> You guys all need a brand new water bottle:
> 
> Sigg Water Bottles : Images From The Rim


Is that Don's website? Are these bottles for real? Maybe Don should give them to us for free! Awesome!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G, if Tweeds looks like the devil, then I won't mind going there after i leave this earth! He is SOOOO adorable!! But Thumbelina (who named her?) is simply heavenly...all your pups are Dr. G. You've got to give at least one doxie pic per day just to melt any remaining ice in our world, away. Like Sharon said several posts ago, "they just melted my heart". EXACTLY. There hasn't been one pup you've put up that hasn't just made all of our household say, AWWWWWWWW!! Show Sharon Rootie Dr. G...I love Rootie"

Tweeds and Thumbilina are the pups from the breeder in Regina who owns Zorro, the father of our second litter of pups. Rootie was the father of litter #1.


----------



## Dreambird

They are for real! 

For sale in my CafePress Shop to which the link will take you...


----------



## Dr.G.

In the above pics, the first pic is Rootie as a pup. Second pic is Jack and Casey, a pup from litter #1 (we have both of them now, and bred Jack with Bridget last week). Third pic is an adult Rootie and a young Daisy. Fourth pic is Zorro, father of litter #2. Fifth pic is Jcak as a pup. Sixth pic is Jack smiling, Rootie right behind him, and Jack's sister Abby behind Rootie. 

The best pic of our first four doxies is the Four Amigos pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, it says not to freeze these bottles, but can they be put in the fridge for cold water?


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I can't decide which one I want to buy. It will make a unique anniversary gift in late July.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G., you've got to give at least one doxie pic per day just to melt any remaining ice in our world, away." The pics I have just posted should keep your for a few days, Vicki. Enjoy.


----------



## medic03

Margaret, so glad we heard from you. You had us worried.


----------



## Dreambird

Dr.G. said:


> Diane, it says not to freeze these bottles, but can they be put in the fridge for cold water?


I don't see an issue with the fridge, I think freezing might present a problem with rupturing if the bottle is full or damaging the lining.



Dr.G. said:


> Diane, I can't decide which one I want to buy. It will make a unique anniversary gift in late July.


Well... I personally like #7, #16, #22 and #28 best of all... #22 being #1...


----------



## Dreambird

Perhaps you would like a certain somebody's name on the one you pick?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Love it!!!!*



Dreambird said:


> Perhaps you would like a certain somebody's name on the one you pick?


That is SO cool Diane! I love them. I wish that my kids would hold onto things they receive rather than losing every water bottle I've given them. But the recent issues surrounding plastic bottles has pushed all of them to start using other receptacles. I love your designs on everything. but in particular, i think your bottles are great! I think the idea of having them personalized is even greater!!

Sharon, i don't THINK that Don and Diane are related aside from advertising each other's websites but i could be wrong. As for free, ask Don to give you the Shang member's name list. That was my 1st 'gift' from Don. It's still handy for me today - THANKS DON!!
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Umm, Dianne, I don't know how I can break it gently. You have a misspelled word in the descriptions of the bottles. Resign should be resin. It's probably only a typo. 

However, these bottles are a great idea and I can't make my mind up which one I want. Can you send me a free sample!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. You too have been an infrequent visitor to The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

That's a unique idea, Diane. I would love to personalize it for my wife, Deborah. I shall go back and see which are your favorites.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite*

nitey nite, Dr. G, Mrs. G, current and coming G-doxies. And HAPPY PRE ANNIVERSARY!! It will be 14 years this July right? Congratulations for finding the right recipe Dr. G. You guys are great and i hope you guys do eventually do the retirement according to plan. I'd love to come buy your veggies and critter creations. What will you call your little ranch? have a great evening all!
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Looks OK to me now, or am I missing it somewhere? Those are the site's descriptions, so someone else is the crummy speller! 

Free sample? Gee, well... about all I can do since all the dickering is done through the site is give my markup off, which I'll be honest and tell you is $5 or 20%.... They cut me in with a cheque whenever my take hits a set mark... 




sharonmac09 said:


> Umm, Dianne, I don't know how I can break it gently. You have a misspelled word in the descriptions of the bottles. Resign should be resin. It's probably only a typo.
> 
> However, these bottles are a great idea and I can't make my mind up which one I want. Can you send me a free sample!


----------



## Dreambird

Marc, let me know which one when you decide... 

Good night and sleep tight!


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> Morning all. Happy International StarWars Day.
> 
> May the fourth be with you.


Thats one of the jokes I usually do on the fourth of May. The groans I get......


----------



## sharonmac09

Dreambird said:


> Looks OK to me now, or am I missing it somewhere? Those are the site's descriptions, so someone else is the crummy speller!
> 
> Free sample? Gee, well... about all I can do since all the dickering is done through the site is give my markup off, which I'll be honest and tell you is $5 or 20%.... They cut me in with a cheque whenever my take hits a set mark...


The word must have been fixed by the crummy speller. I'll support ya and buy a few for myself and others for their celebrations. No, I'm not talking about buying any for the Shang Gang!


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Sharon, I'd be grateful! Do let me know if you want anything personalized...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a fine "Over the Hump Day" breakfast for one and all, with many of your favorites included. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I shall do this, but do I order from you for a personalized one? I would want my wife's name on it. Might I also keep the peace symbol and add another text to it?


----------



## Dr.G.

"What will you call your little ranch?" Vicki, currently we are "Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies", but that is only because "Dr.G's Dungeon of Doxie Doom and Death" turned people off from even coming to see out doxies. Not sure what the new place will be called. Our official kennel name is Harbour Deep as in HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 



winwintoo said:


> Good morning! Sorry I've been out of touch, but I was hit by a creativity bug and didn't want to be distracted, so I cut off most outside communication so I could concentrate.
> 
> I have several hobbies and while each hobby itself is mildly entertaining, I get more enjoyment out of designing and making tools to make the hobby easier. I recently started working with coiling wire to make jewellery and when I saw the tools available, I thought HMMMMMMMMM!! There's gotta be a better way - so that's what I'm doing.


Glad you are having fun Margaret - I'm interested to hear what kind of gizmo you have been inventing when you come out of your spell of creativity.....



MLeh said:


> That one even made _my_ head spin ...


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Yup... Is the Carriage return key broken on your Keyboard Vicki??


Dreambird said:


> *New Product!*
> 
> You guys all need a brand new water bottle:


Cool !



Dr.G. said:


> Sixth pic is Jack smiling, Rootie right behind him, and Jack's sister Abby behind Rootie.


Hahah! What a great smile! 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have made a fine "Over the Hump Day" breakfast for one and all, with many of your favorites included. Enjoy.


Thanks ! I'll have a coffee and toast please. Thanks


----------



## rgray

Greetings from the beautiful campus of UNBSJ overlooking the Kennebecasis River! The rules of engagement lecture went very well Monday and Tuesday was a long day reviewing and updating presentations (Keynote of course!) with contemporaneous references and so on. Last night I fell asleep at about 8pm - very unusual for me - and slept through until just a little while ago. Playing catch up for travel time and two weeks of intensive pre-road projects on my house, I guess.

I'll have a coffee and some toast and jam, please, and a banana....


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> APB: WINWINTOO CONTACT HOME IMMEDIATELY'


Faced with Vicki's threat of pm'ing me her longest posts and then being moved to Toronto, I will endeavour to post at least once daily. I welcome the doxie rescue squad any time, but I've lived in Toronto so no thanks. 

It promises to be a beautiful day here and I intend to get out and enjoy at least some of it.

My hobby supplies are diminishing at an alarming rate, so I need to make a craft store run. The Qu'apple valley sounds like a good way to spend an afternoon - I haven't done that in a while - but I think I'll wait until the leaves are on the trees. I might take a trip over to Moose Jaw one day this week. We'll see.

Hope you're all doing well. I'm making split pea soup for breakfast. I'll leave the pot on the back of the stove so you can have it for lunch.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. How are you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Yes, Jack is a fine dog, and might even be a father. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert. Glad all went well this morning. The "rules of engagement" when it comes to attacking doxies is simple -- don't attack them at all costs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. So good to have you back with us on a daily basis.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 



Dr.G. said:


> Diane, I shall do this, but do I order from you for a personalized one? I would want my wife's name on it. Might I also keep the peace symbol and add another text to it?


Marc... send me an email and tell me what you want. dkoke[at]shaw[dot]ca. There's also a "Contact me" link on the shop site which comes to the same email... I just didn't want to put the email out for every bot to scan...  
I will put it together and and leave it in a hidden to the general public section and send you the URL so you can go see it and if it suits you purchase it. So you still do the purchase through the store but give your instructions for what you desire on the item to me... 

Just a test... can you see this Christmas section?
http://www.cafepress.com/cp/members/products/index.aspx?s=3310914_6090785
It is currently hidden from view, but that is the specific URL. 



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool !
> 
> 
> Hahah! What a great smile!


Doesn't that one just "get ya" Kim? :lmao: 
There's a message in that laugh, I tell ya!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Diane. Our anniversary is not until July, so there is no rush.


----------



## Dreambird

Whenever you're ready, Marc...


----------



## sharonmac09

HEELLLOOOO Kim, Vickie, Dianne, Marc and other Shang Gang buddies! :lmao:

How are ya. 

Kim, can you please post one of your mouthwatering dishes that Vickie talks so much about! I'm HUNGRYYYY. 

Vickie, you are overdue for another one of your dizzying but smile-invoking rants. 

Later gang,
Sharon


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Diane. I shall be in touch.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> HEELLLOOOO Kim, Vickie, Dianne, Marc and other Shang Gang buddies! :lmao:
> 
> How are ya.
> 
> Kim, can you please post one of your mouthwatering dishes that Vickie talks so much about! I'm HUNGRYYYY.
> 
> Vickie, you are overdue for another one of your dizzying but smile-invoking rants.
> 
> Later gang,
> Sharon



There are pictures in the ehMac Foodie Social Group.....including some ribs that I made from Don's (SINC's) recipe, which, coincidentally, I am going to make again tonight. Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon.


----------



## bhil

Well, that went well. 

I just got out of a [very long] meeting about a conference I will be presenting at down in Colorado Springs at the end of the month. While I have no concerns about the content I will be presenting, one of the other presenters and I went into this meeting with the intention of breaking the traditional bullet-point presentation format, and presenting more effective presentations. (We both just finished reading a book called Presentation Zen). The organizer gave me a perfect segway into my discussion by starting off the meeting by telling everyone "don't worry about how the presentations look, after they're complete I'll send them over to our documentation person and she'll go through and make sure everyone is using the same template, fonts, bullet points, etc, you know make them all look the same." My reply, "That might be a little difficult for my presentation since I only used the template slide for my title, and I don't have any bullet points on any of my slides, in fact, some of my slides don't even have writing on them." 

In the end everyone liked the new format, but the VP who gets to make the final decision wasn't there, so we still have to wait for the final verdict.


----------



## Dreambird

I just made a custom tote bag for Fidget's "Auntie Wendy"... it's in the hidden section. Thought you might like to see it... I put it in the hidden section so she won't stumble upon it... 

*edit** for URL that doesn't work... have another for a later post.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Sean. I don't do presentations in the traditional manner either. People are tired by PowerPoint, and if I have to do such a presentation, I use Keynote, which has a differnt look.


----------



## bhil

Dreambird said:


> I just made a custom tote bag for Fidget's "Auntie Wendy"... it's in the hidden section. Thought you might like to see it... I put it in the hidden section so she won't stumble upon it...
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/cp/members/products/preview.aspx?s=3310914_6090785
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/cp/members/products/product_edit_design.aspx?itemno=384021850&side=F


Those links take me to a session expired, please login again page. Maybe they're for your eyes only?

Edit: On second thought, that is pretty well hidden.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Sean. I don't do presentations in the traditional manner either. People are tired by PowerPoint, and if I have to do such a presentation, I use Keynote, which has a differnt look.


Mac's are not an accepted corporate standard, so Keynote isn't an option. PowerPoint can be made to work if you avoid all of it's "helpful" features like the automatic titles and bulleting it tries to force on you. The biggest challenge right now is finding suitable free graphics to use until we are cleared to actually spend money to purchase some.


----------



## SINC

Hi All!

Greetings from Ely, Nevada. Had zero internet all day yesterday so had to play catch up today. Some corrupt files in my sports guy's submissions made mybirdie.ca a nightmare today so it only has a couple of items. I hate it when that happens.

But, the good news is that I now do have a great WIFI connection at the Ely KOA, so all should be well for tomorrow.

Glad to see Margaret touched base too!


----------



## SINC

Oh, and by the way, here's a peek at the thermometer on my window:


----------



## Dreambird

Sean... the first link works again. I signed in... it expires now and then, I'll have to thing of something like ask in the forums...


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day all,
I'm back. Finally got all my spring clean ups done and now getting ready for the sumer season. It feels like I have been away for ages. Thats the problem for me, being able to spend time on the computer during the sumer. Just to many long hours and trying to balance my home life. So my postings will be slow until the winter.
Hope all is well with everybody. I will slowly read backwards to catch up on old news.
Take care and have a good day.

Guy.


----------



## Dreambird

Here's a small copy of the image I put on the tote bag... sis won't be looking in here...


----------



## Ena

Greetings from the Wet Coast. Garden is getting a good drink so I shouldn't complain. How un-Canadian of me 

Margaret, say 'Hi' to the Jaw for me if you get there. It's been far too long since I've been back to tour my old home town.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, it's BYOC at conferences I attend if you want something other than a PC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Don. Nice summer temps in Ely, NV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Guy. Welcome home once again. I wondered where you were these past few weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. Another infrequent soul has returned to the flock. I should have a midnight madness party at the Cafe Chez Marc tonight.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Ann. Another infrequent soul has returned to the flock. I should have a midnight madness party at the Cafe Chez Marc tonight.


Is is BYOB or are you supplying all the goodies?


----------



## KC4

Woot! Sounds like a party warming up! Woot! Woot! Woot! 

Hi Ann & Guy - long time no see! 
Don - awesome temperatures - Make sure you wear sun screen! 

Diane - the Bag for your sis is adorbale - I'm sure she will LOVE :love2: LOVE it! 

Sean - I am sooooo tired of "standardization" of presentations, especially when there are a bunch of them in a row....Without their individuality they all blend together.... Resist conformity if you want people to remember what YOU said. 

Marc, I propose we all head directly to the Hair of The Doxie Den......first round's on ME!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Is is BYOB or are you supplying all the goodies?


 Food is at the Cafe Chez Marc, drinks are next door at The Hair of the Doxie Den. Everything is free tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, I propose we all head directly to the Hair of The Doxie Den......first round's on ME!" Drinks are on the house tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

The first drink at The Hair of the Doxie Den is for Chanel, the world's oldest dog ........... a doxie.

" She's the world's oldest pooch, with 21 years under her collar, but she never learned how to beg."

"She's independent. If she didn't want to do something, she had a look she would give, and she usually got her way," Long Islander Denice Shaughnessy joked of her aging dachshund, Chanel, whose 147th birthday -- in people years -- is today."

WORLD'S OLDEST DOG, CHANEL, LIVES ON LONG ISLAND, TURNS 21 YEARS OLD - New York Post


----------



## sharonmac09

Um, let's see, ok bartender Marc, I would like an Alexander Keith beer and oh yeah also a bowl of chicken wings, please and thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, beer here at THotDD and wings at the Cafe Chez Marc. Or, we could bring you both to the VIP lounge.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Kim... I think she'll love it too! AND I worked out how make a private hidden section work... WOOT!

Marc... I'll have a glass of my Banrock Station Chardonnay if you have, please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Diane. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

And to all those who have ventured far and wide, but have returned to us in The Shang, welcome home. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc, sleep tight! 

Thanks for the glass of wine...


----------



## winwintoo

Sean, for a company that's innovative in so many ways, they sure are stuck in the past too.

I was once given the task of finding a software app that could do flow charts. There was really only one contender and I knew management wouldn't cough up the funds for the per seat license, so I decided to create a little friction.

I had a pretty out-going co-op student working for me so instead of booking the auditorium and making a presentation at a set time, we booked a small meeting room and ran the presentation every 15 minutes all day - no registration, just show up when you have a few minutes to spare. Well it worked. The co-op was pretty creative too and he came up with a real light show that wowed everyone and the room was full all day long with people coming and going.

Needless to say, management would only buy 10 seats - 300 programmers? How was that going to work.

But they underestimated my ability to make them squirm. 

It didn't take long until the software in question was on every computer in the place.

So, I said all that so I could say, I'm proud of you Sean. Get in there an rock that boat. beejacon :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a fine breakfast awaiting those of you up now, and, as always, our special blends of tea and coffee throughout the day to help keep you on your way. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to see Vicki and Diane back posting, along with Margaret.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I have been up for a couple of hours updating mybirdie.ca and am just about to turn in for another couple hours of shut eye before I get behind the wheel again today. I'll pass on the coffee until later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Keeping track of your journey on mybirdie.ca. I can't imagine driving your RV and car in those sorts of winds. Still, keep on truckin'.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Sean, for a company that's innovative in so many ways, they sure are stuck in the past too.
> 
> I was once given the task of finding a software app that could do flow charts. There was really only one contender and I knew management wouldn't cough up the funds for the per seat license, so I decided to create a little friction.
> 
> I had a pretty out-going co-op student working for me so instead of booking the auditorium and making a presentation at a set time, we booked a small meeting room and ran the presentation every 15 minutes all day - no registration, just show up when you have a few minutes to spare. Well it worked. The co-op was pretty creative too and he came up with a real light show that wowed everyone and the room was full all day long with people coming and going.
> 
> Needless to say, management would only buy 10 seats - 300 programmers? How was that going to work.
> 
> But they underestimated my ability to make them squirm.
> 
> It didn't take long until the software in question was on every computer in the place.
> 
> So, I said all that so I could say, I'm proud of you Sean. Get in there an rock that boat. beejacon :clap:


I'm not sure what the holdco side is like these days, but over on the International side we have a really good set of management now a days. People who know what they're doing and aren't just there because they knew someone or have been around in the company for a long time. Other than a few restirctions enforced by the holdco, they are of the mindset to go ahead with anything we need to help/grow the business. They aren't quite ready to burn any bridges between us and the holdco so they do back down from some fights. Part of my presentation format was to abondon the standarized slide that has the company logo on every page, the slide that has been corporately declared to be used on any communication anyone outside the company will ever see. As I said, not one person had any objection to it, and most were of the mindset that my presentation looked way more professionally done than the ones that followed the standard. All that's left is to see if the VP gives it the go-ahead, and he definitely doesn't let anything get in the way on making his company succeed.

Perfect example (you may or may not know who I'm talking about here), there was a consultant who has been with the MARTENS team for 20-25 years (I dont know exactly how long). He knew the product inside and out and was definitely an expert in the telecommunications field. About 6 or 7 years ago he didn't see eye-to-eye with his immediate manager, so he went to the VP at the time and said if you don't change my manager I quit and you can't get along without me, and walked out of the building. 3 days later he was back with him and his team reporting directly to the VP. Flash forward to last year, where he tried something similiar with the new VP, it wasn't a disagreement over management, but what he thought the product direction should be. The VP's response, that's fine your not irreplacable. He won't put up with that kind of nonsense and to this day he won't hire the guy back (and he has tried to come back), and things run fine without him.

It's nice to have management with the company's best interest at heart and not their own.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. In a way, I am glad that I am in Academia ................ since we don't have that sort of situation ................ although we have our own unique forms of dysfunctional behaviors and situtations.

How are you today?


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Shang gang!

Sean, I'm sure I do know who you mention but had not heard that story. I'm glad to hear that the International side is working well. They have a way good reputation and the opportunity to grow is certainly there.

I've been up for hours inventing 

I'll just grab a coffee and get back at it. 

Hope everyone has a great day, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. An inventor? Cool.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang-a- land Gang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. We have a fine breakfast awaiting those of you up now, and, as always, our special blends of tea and coffee throughout the day to help keep you on your way. Enjoy.


Thanks for the coffee Marc - That's all I need this am.


SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I have been up for a couple of hours updating mybirdie.ca and am just about to turn in for another couple hours of shut eye before I get behind the wheel again today. I'll pass on the coffee until later.


Safe driving Don - sounds like some challenging driving has been accomplished....I'm sure that rig is not the most aerodynamic thing on the road. In high winds, handling that thing must be as difficult as trying to navigate a giant cardboard box through a tornado! I'd be white knuckle, elbow and shouldering it too! 


winwintoo said:


> Good morning Shang gang!
> 
> I've been up for hours inventing
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day, Margaret


Yeah, and inquiring minds are getting mighty CURIOUS.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?


Doing well so far today, thanks - feel ahead of the game - already gone for the hospital run, plus the weekly doc appointment (all is well so far or at least par for the course) and back home...

It's 4 degrees with steady rain - that's good - everything was about ready for a shower and a drink. I was ogling and fondling bedding plants at Lowe's a couple of days ago - but MUST RESIST - It's too early...yes, too early....gotta keep telling myself that....


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, it is 10C today, but going down to 0C next week, with a chance of snow, so I am urging my wife to resist as well.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone...  

Rain here today and 4ºC... tptptptp

Send sunshine! 

Kim... "Yeah, and inquiring minds are getting mighty CURIOUS..... "

I agree...


----------



## Dreambird

Oh, I missed where Kim told you about the rain... well it's raining in my part of town too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C with a bit of sun. I shall be serving afternoon High Tea out on the back deck.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Oh, I missed where Kim told you about the rain... well it's raining in my part of town too!


Good to know it wasn't just over me!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Still 11C with a bit of sun. I shall be serving afternoon High Tea out on the back deck.


High tea out on the back deck sounds fabulous.


----------



## Sonal

Lovely. Please count me in for high tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Come one, come all, for High Tea out on the deck. 12C with a bit of sunshine, and all the tea and goodies you can consume.


----------



## KC4

Are there tiny cucumber and cress sandwiches? It's just not high tea without them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up, Kim. With or without crust?


----------



## ciaochiao

*tip toe, tip toe*

SHHHHHH!!! I'm tip-toeing thru Cafe Chez Marc and have just stolen the entire platter of watercress/cucumber sandwiches-crusts and all!! bye bye. I'm off to munch your delicious high....oh wait!! Are those scones i see.......


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up, Kim. With or without crust?


Oh, sans ... s'il vous plait. Merci.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> SHHHHHH!!! I'm tip-toeing thru Cafe Chez Marc and have just stolen the entire platter of watercress/cucumber sandwiches-crusts and all!! bye bye. I'm off to munch your delicious high....oh wait!! Are those scones i see.......


SCONES!? OH YEAAAH BABY....Ditch those hoity-toity sandwiches and GRAB those SCONES! 
WOOT!


----------



## Dr.G.

We are bringing in some fresh sandwiches, scones and tea bisquits for anyone who wants some.


----------



## ciaochiao

*mmph*

mmphh tmph lfts! _A shadowy figure making unintelligible sounds is running...._

_'Cameras pan to the floor with dim lighting focusing on small little things upon the ground. Cameras focus and pan back, crumbs falling swiftly, creating a trail and path to the guilty....stay tuned as the G-Doxie attack squad brings in the culprit!_!'

SERIOUS MUSIC: Dragnet theme song plays as the Head G-Doxie gathers for a briefing....


----------



## Dr.G.

No need to steal, Vicki. There is plenty for everyone.


----------



## Dreambird

:lmao: No Kim, It's not just you!

Here I come for tea and goodies!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. There is still plenty left for you.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> No need to steal, Vicki. There is plenty for everyone.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:
Somehow, they always taste better if they are stolen! 
Let us think we have successfully looted the goods! :lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*out of the shadows....*



KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> Somehow, they always taste better if they are stolen!
> Let us think we have successfully looted the goods! :lmao:


:lmao: crumbs falling :lmao: crumbs falling:lmao: crumbs falling

You're right though Kim, everything always tastes better when they've come from another source - especially not my kitchen!! I love watercress, english cukes, scones, and lately-cilantro. I buy bunches of cilantro and just wash and eat. I started liking cilantro when i was introduced to the Vietnamese submarines - that Kim so deliciously describes in one of her restaurant reviews, and it was teamed with chinese radish and carrots. Then I started trying to use it when I cooked fish. Now, to heck with making anything, i just eat the cilantro straight up! Talk about lazy! Do you know how they make the 'sweet-ish' sauce that's put on the Viet subs Kim? The soya sauce is obvious but what else? NOT the spicy one, the other one...speaking of...how did your ribs turn out last night? Did you take another pic to tantalize Sharon? Sharon, go look at Kim's pic of the sweet/sour ribs. Don's recipe, Kim's artistry!

Ok, ok Dr. G, I won't steal anymore. So I guess you won't be mad that i ate all the bunches of watercress you had in the fridge?:lmao:
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ok, ok Dr. G, I won't steal anymore. So I guess you won't be mad that i ate all the bunches of watercress you had in the fridge?" Vicki, that was not watercress in the fridge, but the herb needed to help one of our doxies get pregnant.


----------



## Dreambird

Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, that was not watercress in the fridge, but the herb needed to help one of our doxies get pregnant.


Oooppsie!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Ok, ok Dr. G, I won't steal anymore. So I guess you won't be mad that i ate all the bunches of watercress you had in the fridge?" Vicki, that was not watercress in the fridge, but the herb needed to help one of our doxies get pregnant.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:...........


----------



## SINC

Hi group, we've just pulled into a KOA in Beaver, Utah.

Climbed some of the highest passes yet today but will save that for mybirdie.ca.

This should be enough to make you all envious though, a shot of my see through thermometer on the north window of our rig:


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> "Ok, ok Dr. G, I won't steal anymore. So I guess you won't be mad that i ate all the bunches of watercress you had in the fridge?" Vicki, that was not watercress in the fridge, but the herb needed to help one of our doxies get pregnant.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: Rolling around on the floor clutching my sides! :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Vickie, you are so in trouble! :lmao::lmao::lmao: You are going have to quickly find an antidote for this. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"You are going have to quickly find an antidote for this." There is no antidote for this ................. so, I guess we are going to be hearing the pitter-patter of little doxie feet elsewhere as well as here. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Oooppsie!


 That would not be the word I would use, Diane ................ but it fits in this situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, did you not see the HazMat signs and symbols all over the container of this herb?


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, if you start to grow hair on the palms of your hands, let me know ASAP. This is worse than the time when Carex was bitten by a Weredoxie.


----------



## ciaochiao

*smack smack*

Oh dear, I do hope that Bridget got her dose before i raided your fridge. It looks like watercress, maybe that's why it tasted different? But it was still pretty tasty:lmao::lmao:

As for Don's post: LA LA LA LA LA LA, I'm not listening! Somehow, it's more effective with hands over the ears. Oh, ok, I'll close my left eye and 'look' through the right one. That way, everyone will think I can see but wink, wink, blink, I can't!! So Don, to your last post:
BLINK, BLINK, BLINK, BLINK, BLINK - I'M NOT LOOKING!!:lmao:

Sunny trails to you guys. Utah is very beautiful. How's Ann feeling? It's much nicer to recuperate in a warm clime rather than what Canada is offering right now. i'll look forward to reading your escapades on mybirdie.ca! Take care you guys.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Grew up in...*

Hazmat??? No, I didn't see the signs at all....considering I spent almost a decade in the lab, that likely explains why I didn't notice

That's ok if i'm going to have baby doxies, they are just too darn adorable!! And gestation isn't that forever 9 mos+!! i've always wanted granddoxies

Seriously though, I didn't realize there were 'helper herbs' for pups as well. Would these help with human fertility as well? Uh oh.........are you, ar yu AAARRRRR ARRRRR ARRRRROOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, yes, Bridget got her dose prior to your raiding the HazMat container. Luckily, you did not open up the container of Plutonium Plums, or we would all be hospitalized.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, did you not see the HazMat signs and symbols all over the container of this herb?


I have to ask why it was on the smoked kippers that I ordered?


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> That's ok if i'm going to have baby doxies, they are just too darn adorable!! And gestation isn't that forever 9 mos+!! i've always wanted granddoxies


They won't be so adorable if they are suckling you! OUCH! OUCH! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*tastes like...*



Ena said:


> I have to ask why it was on the smoked kippers that I ordered?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:!!!!! OK Dr. G, I need to tell Ann a secret: psssst Ann, it tastes like chicken:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Actually, froggy legs and alligator meat (could have been croc meat) taste pretty bland as well, they too, taste like chicken. The gator meat however, does have a much chewier texture, more like undercooked abalone. A former friend of mine told me that he tried black bean beetles when in Thailand. They were hot fried then slathered in sauce. i've stared at monkey brains (before running to toss my cookies), tried the big game stuff like moose, deer, and even bear. You guys have to remember, I'm Chinese and the Chinese try almost everything - oh wait, except for bugs, so I'm told. Anyone else have some high flying adventures in the world of food? I like hearing about them, just goes to show that in different parts of the world, certain things are completely natural and acceptable.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Me no do...*



sharonmac09 said:


> They won't be so adorable if they are suckling you! OUCH! OUCH! :lmao::lmao:


Aha!! Me no do any feedings au naturel. Me did time with 3 kids. Me use Gerber and Platex bottle systems!! That way, everyone also can help. One baby doxie per person in our household and now, the son has a gf who just ADORES doggies. So that's 5 of us to share in the feeding!! See, i have it almost all worked out. Now we just need the baby doxies to appear.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Pluto*

Incidentally Dr. G, I was kinda wondering, WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH PLUTONIUM PLUMS in the gladware?? I love fresh plums and prunes. I HATE the dried Chinese plums. To me, they actually taste like what i'd think Plutonian Plums would taste like, perhaps WORSE!

Dr. G, do you have any fruit trees in your back/front yard? Do you do veggie gardens in the summer? I'm wondering because you guys have such a short growing season there, I should plant whatever it is that you do so I MAY have a chance at seeing some green! i have, along with my lousy cooking, a horrible way with plants. I await your answer Dr. G
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Vickie, when I was living in TO, my best friend along with her family who hailed from Hong Kong, took me to a authentic Chinese restaurant in Chinatown. Wow, what an eye-opener. The waiters wheeled around these carts loaded with food in small bowls and the diners grabbed whatever they wanted (each bowl had same price). In the centre of the diners' tables were large bowls of white rice. The patrons were dipping their chopsticks with the morsels into the rice. I've seen wiggling baby octopuses and other wiggling morsels that they swallowed whole or bit into. My best friend tried to find some things that I would eat, and I did. To this day, I have no idea what I ate. What an awesome experience. I would never forget it.


----------



## ciaochiao

*making me hungreeee!*

Hi Sharon:
I believe that your friend took you for dim sum, the Chinese equivalent to brunch. It is one of my favorite types of meal. I love octopi, squid, and all those things that wiggle, but are dead when they hit my table. And if you go out with Chinese people for Chinese-style fish, there will always be a head and tail on it plus after eating one side, you don't turn the fish. instead, you remove the backbones plus ribs and approach the other side of the fish from the same side you originally started from. you'll also see all BBQ items with heads, feet, and any other attached structures. I take it that you don't eat Chinese food too often - or you would have been exposed to the weirder looking things that get thrown onto the dinner table. Chinese people are NOT about presentation. The food gets cooked then dumped onto the serving dish. Japanese food on the other hand, is all about the presentation. It's beautiful to look at even if at times, it doesn't taste all that great. Have you ever tried Korean food? i love it and it's the most reasonably priced Asian food out there, imho. I'll bet Dr. G's had some interesting food fare to write about??
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

No, no, no... sorry, if it's still moving it's not going in my mouth let alone have me bite it! Too squeamish... XX)

I guess what I like is Chinese food a la Western style...


----------



## ciaochiao

*no, no*

Hi Dreambirdie:
No no no!! The food coming to the table is dead as in, ded dead. The only thing I've ever seen live at the dinner table was in Hong Kong, it was monkey brain. I was revolted by the incident not only because the monkey was still 'sort of' alive but just due to the inhumane treatment of the animal. Yes, yes, i realize that many of the foods which end up on our dinner tables were not treated well either but at this moment, ,I don't watch those tapes. It does make it far easier to feed kids if meat is in- rather than EX cluded. I must admit however, i am a huge beef carnivore. i love red meat, rare. Where's Dr. G?? I was sure he'd have an anecdote for us....
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Incidentally Dr. G, I was kinda wondering, WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH PLUTONIUM PLUMS in the gladware??" They are in sealed containers, capable of storing WMD.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I try to grow peas, lettuce and anything that can take a short growing season. I have them started now indoors, and wait until June to plant them outside. Comes mid-August, the growing season is over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Anyone else have some high flying adventures in the world of food? I like hearing about them, just goes to show that in different parts of the world, certain things are completely natural and acceptable.
> Vicki


Yep! I'll eat and enjoy almost anything properly prepared. Bugs I don't enjoy, but really I haven't tried many so probably have not given that type of fare a fair chance. 

One of my favorite foods is a fruit that turns most people away - It's called a durian ....my husband and children make me eat it OUTSIDE - even if it's 40 degrees below. 
I used to watch this show on Food Network - It was the culinary travels of Andrew Zimmern - and he would eat many things around the globe - bugs, testicles, putrid meat....he tried to eat a durian and couldn't. FAIL! I laughed because I LOVE THEM ...with these things either you love them or you abhor them...no middle ground. 

Here's a funny 



+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




 that I found: 




sharonmac09 said:


> Vickie, when I was living in TO, my best friend along with her family who hailed from Hong Kong, took me to a authentic Chinese restaurant in Chinatown. Wow, what an eye-opener. The waiters wheeled around these carts loaded with food in small bowls and the diners grabbed whatever they wanted (each bowl had same price). In the centre of the diners' tables were large bowls of white rice. The patrons were dipping their chopsticks with the morsels into the rice. I've seen wiggling baby octopuses and other wiggling morsels that they swallowed whole or bit into. My best friend tried to find some things that I would eat, and I did. To this day, I have no idea what I ate. What an awesome experience. I would never forget it.


Yum - Yup - you got to move fast at Dim sum or you'll be left holding empty chop sticks! 


ciaochiao said:


> Hi Sharon:
> I believe that your friend took you for dim sum, the Chinese equivalent to brunch. It is one of my favorite types of meal. I love octopi, squid, and all those things that wiggle, but are dead when they hit my table. And if you go out with Chinese people for Chinese-style fish, there will always be a head and tail on it plus after eating one side, you don't turn the fish. instead, you remove the backbones plus ribs and approach the other side of the fish from the same side you originally started from. you'll also see all BBQ items with heads, feet, and any other attached structures. I take it that you don't eat Chinese food too often - or you would have been exposed to the weirder looking things that get thrown onto the dinner table. Chinese people are NOT about presentation. The food gets cooked then dumped onto the serving dish. Japanese food on the other hand, is all about the presentation. It's beautiful to look at even if at times, it doesn't taste all that great. Have you ever tried Korean food? i love it and it's the most reasonably priced Asian food out there, imho. I'll bet Dr. G's had some interesting food fare to write about??
> Vicki


I also LOVE to eat Dim Sum and will eat and enjoy the more unusual things such as the chicken feet and 1000 year old duck eggs and jellyfish.....

I prefer to eat and prepare fish the chinese way too...cooked in sesame oil with a bit of soya sauce, fresh shaved ginger and chopped green onions. Don't think there's a better way to prepare fish.


----------



## sharonmac09

Vickie, have you ever tried soul food? My Jamaican boyfriend at the time took me to one.
The food was absolutely delicious. I even had gumbo at his aunt's place. 

Good idea, I'll go to a Korean restaurant the next time I'm in a large city.


----------



## sharonmac09

Kim, you sound like my kind of cook-I'm willing to try anything as long its dead and no bugs of any kind. The only thing that resembles a bug that I'll eat is lobster and the locals say its the cockroach of the seas.


----------



## ciaochiao

*No peasing me*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, all the current and coming G-doxies. May the Doxie puppy angels gently touch your home with their wings.

OK, I'll try lettuce but I tried peas, two years in a row actually, and I had beautiful plants that LOOKED like they were pea-worthy but alas, there were no peas on yonder stalks. I've tried growing almost everything but only the Chinese radishes, mint, an a few teeny, tiny squash appeared in my garden. I'm told that there are several black chestnut trees in the area and that our soil is contaminated. Another neighbor told me that there was some sort of 'disease' that prohibited growth. I don't know and obviously, didn't care enough to investigate. But my neighbor has about 4 fruit trees, some veggies, and the guy on the corner has a serious orchard growing in his backyard. Likely the only orchard in downtown Toronto! I shall also try lettuce and to quote the venerable Dr. G, 'We shall see.'

What do you grow Sharon? You sound like the type of person who can grow stuff unlike me, who only knows how to desiccate my plants

See you in the morning Dr. G!
Vicki


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Kim, you sound like my kind of cook-I'm willing to try anything as long its dead and no bugs of any kind. The only thing that resembles a bug that I'll eat is lobster and the locals say its the cockroach of the seas.


Yes, - did you know centuries ago, people used to pitchfork lobsters into their fields for fertilizer - they would never eat them, considering them disgusting bottom feeders. And bottom feeders they are....only the very poor would actually eat them - it was this or starvation....finally the gig was up and the rest of world finally discovered what wonderful food they actually are. 

But that said, given a choice, I would take snow crab over lobster - any day.


----------



## sharonmac09

I would take lobster over snow crab any day. I find the snow crabs bland.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, all the current and coming G-doxies. May the Doxie puppy angels gently touch your home with their wings.
> 
> OK, I'll try lettuce but I tried peas, two years in a row actually, and I had beautiful plants that LOOKED like they were pea-worthy but alas, there were no peas on yonder stalks. I've tried growing almost everything but only the Chinese radishes, mint, an a few teeny, tiny squash appeared in my garden. I'm told that there are several black chestnut trees in the area and that our soil is contaminated. Another neighbor told me that there was some sort of 'disease' that prohibited growth. I don't know and obviously, didn't care enough to investigate. But my neighbor has about 4 fruit trees, some veggies, and the guy on the corner has a serious orchard growing in his backyard. Likely the only orchard in downtown Toronto! I shall also try lettuce and to quote the venerable Dr. G, 'We shall see.'
> 
> What do you grow Sharon?  You sound like the type of person who can grow stuff unlike me, who only knows how to desiccate my plants
> 
> See you in the morning Dr. G!
> Vicki


I love fresh peas...have you ever tried cooked pea leaves/greens? Love them too - many people do not realize they are not only edible, but very tasty.


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> What do you grow Sharon? You sound like the type of person who can grow stuff unlike me, who only knows how to desiccate my plants
> 
> See you in the morning Dr. G!
> Vicki


I can't grow anything. I even killed a beautiful tree plant thing that my uncle gave me for my wedding. Luckily my dad in law nutured it back to health and it now graces the corner of his livingroom.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Selling my soul*

Hmmm, my kids' school is smack dab in the middle of downtown TO. There have been a few pot-lucks. What do you consider 'soul food'? We have quite an array of restaurants everywhere in TO but in particular, the downtown area. We also have Caribana which is 'THE' summer parade. My daughter shocked everyone and loves curried goat. I love rotis because it is like a little package of stuff all packed into a relatively small envelope of roti wraps. Tell me what the names are of the other foods you saw in the restaurant Sharon. I've tried almost everything so it's possible
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*waste not*

Hi Kim, i forgot to say that I have tried snow/pea leaves. They are good aren't they?  Do you eat the dandelion leaves, beet root tops, nasturtium leaves? I love beet leaves. I also love fiddleheads with just a tiny bit of butter and salt. Ok people, you're making my stomach growl again!! Time to go 5o the kitchen and find something to eat....
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Vickie, I can't remember what exactly I had at the soul food restaurant other that the fact it was downtown perhaps on Bloor St E and it was below street level. 

My girlfriend used to live on Denison St close to Queen St W and she and I used to walk quite a bit in Chinatown. We and other friends often met at a subway stop if we are doing something such as the CNE, Jays, bars, movies or just plain old hanging out somewhere. Those were the DAAYYYS. Lots of fun especially with all the cultures.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> As for Don's post: LA LA LA LA LA LA, I'm not listening! Somehow, it's more effective with hands over the ears. Oh, ok, I'll close my left eye and 'look' through the right one. That way, everyone will think I can see but wink, wink, blink, I can't!! So Don, to your last post:
> BLINK, BLINK, BLINK, BLINK, BLINK - I'M NOT LOOKING!!:lmao:
> 
> Sunny trails to you guys. Utah is very beautiful. How's Ann feeling? It's much nicer to recuperate in a warm clime rather than what Canada is offering right now. i'll look forward to reading your escapades on mybirdie.ca! Take care you guys.
> Vicki


Ann is doing very well thanks Vicki. It was two weeks ago Tuesday she had the surgery and she is so much back to normal I have to order her not to try to help my with lifting.


----------



## SINC

Just winding down a nice evening here in Beaver, UT.

We're camped next to a couple from Pennsylvania driving a 40 foot Winnebago Aventurer with the same size engine as in my 30 foot rig. I weight 21,000 lbs. with the Suzuki behind, but he weighs 32,000 with his Saturn behind. I offered to race him (Dick) up the next pass, but he declined.

Did I mention he's 84 and she's 80? You gotta love people like that, still out truckin'. They are on their way to Salt Lake City to see her cousin and they have to be back home in Pennsylvania by May 22 for their grandchildren's grad from college, so they have only 15 days to cross the continent.

I am laying here propped up on the queen size bed with both windows open and a delicious cool breeze crossing over me as I write tomorrow's blurb for mybirdie.ca and sip on a small shot of Drambuie.

Life is good.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sighhhhhh*

Hi Sharon:

Yup, yup, Denison is where my kids' school is located! Then you likely visited the infamous 'Kensington Market'. You also probably saw the WHOLE pig (head n' all), ducks, geese, and squids hanging in several store windows. i love the BBQ duck livers and gizzards. 

I've had gumbo but I'm not exactly sure what soul food is. There is such a mish mash of food styles inside other food styles, for example, A Korean restaurant that is also known for their sushi. A Jamaican or Caribbean restaurant that incorporates some pretty decent Indian food. Bloor St. E...hmm, well i'm kind of a transplant here from Regina although it has been almost 15 years:lmao:. i have a fairly decent knowledge of the west end but not so much east. What area did you live in when you were in TO? We're located in the Bloor W/Etobicoke border. How long ago did you live in TO? Aside from a superior Chinatown, I don't think I'd miss TO very much. The 1st real gift Toronto gave me was a vast array of Jamaican and East indian food - in separate restaurants :lmao:

i'm putting the kids BACK into bed so excuse me while i go do the parent thing.
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Vickie

I lived in a variety of apartments-#1- a street (name?) that has a row of low rent cockroach and mice invested high rises south off King St W, #2- Gerrard St E and Danforth, and #3- YWCA on College St-now that was a weird experience. I lived there for 4.5 years in the mid 80s attending George Brown College and working a variety of dead end jobs. Kensington Market IS infamous, and had seen lots of animal corpses bound for the dinner table. Today, I wouldn't want to live there except to visit. Its a fun and rewarding experience for a 20-something year old person.

Sharon


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our famous "TGIF Breakfast" is now being served in The Cafe Chez Marc, along with our fine teas and coffees. Enjoy.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hello Everyone!*

Good morning everyone!

I thought I'd give everyone else who usually puts breakfast on, a break! But Dr. G beat me to it! Thanks for breakfast Dr. G!

I shall be doing my usual, going back to bed after my kids have left for school, this morning with their eldest brother. I am to apparently get a complete break tonight: #1 is taking #'s 2 and 3 plus the doggies to the gf's for a sleepover. Hmmmm, never had the house COMPLETELY to myself before...i may actually get a bit lonely this evening....nah, I'll just come to the Hair of the Doxie and Cafe Chez Marc for a drink later this evening. 

Very cool Sharon, that you lived in places I can actually visualize in my head!! Wow, lived at the YMCA. Do they even have reasonable room rates any more? And you speak as though you're 'mature in age' but I thought you to be no more than MAYBE mid-30s somewhere?

DON!! RISE 'N SHINE!! i love your post about racing the other 'hot guy' on the block, 84 years old huh? How incredible! Wow, I hope I can get up to use the bathroom by myself when I'm in my 80s. My paternal grandma lived til she was 103. She was REALLY, REALLY hard of hearing and when China opened its doors to 'foreigners', of course my father wanted so badly to see the family he had left over 25 years prior to that. So having been told by his sister, that their mother was hard of hearing, my father purchased a hearing aid for her. When we arrived in China, one of the gifts my dad gave his mom was the hearing device. She tried it for a day, then told him she couldn't use it. My mom said that was likely the reason she lived so long: she didn't have to listen to all the garbage around her. Perhaps there's some truth in that?:lmao:

Enjoy breakfast everyone!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. If you want to give me a break, you might want to take some of the doxies for a long walk. Merci.

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, been having technical difficulties with mybirdie.ca and have been up since 2:15 a.m. trying to sort it out. It is uploading as I type, so as Marc says, we shall see this time around.

If it works, it's back to bed for me.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Movie*

Dr. G, will you be going to see the new Star Trek movie? I'm not an avid fan, as in-I never was very attracted to Star Trek, but have watched the movies and some of the syndicated episodes of the original ST. Are you a Star Trek person? The new movie looks very different. I hope it is, although it's difficult to NOT see Shatner, Nimoy, and the main crew, on board. I'm more of a Star Wars fan. Yoda is one of my heroes. Especially during the last few very poorly made 'pre-quels' and Yoda kicks butt as a 'how many centuries-genarian?'
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. Following your trip on mybirdie and your daily Travelogues. How is Ann feeling?


----------



## SINC

Marc, Ann is doing just fine, thanks. She must be feeling much better as she is trying to do too much and we have to keep reminding her not to lift or stretch too far.

Solved the upload problem after nearly three hours of frustration, deleting item by item to find the bad file. After deleting all the work I had done yesterday when I thought I was well ahead, only to discover that the free WIFI here will not allow uploads. Used my cell modem and away it went. GRRRRRRR!

All that work rebuilding everything for nothing. Oh well, such is life.

I'm going back to bed now so I can get up and take the motor home in for an air conditioner recharge in the morning at 9:00 a.m.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I am...*

Hi Dr. G!

I'm doing not too badly today, at least i'm starting out the morning, almost like someone stepping onto the ice for the first time, very gingerly. This is my usual ritual in assessing my 'mood for the day'. And it could be assisted by the birds' non-stop chirping outside my window but whatever it is, i'll take it for as long as it lasts. I'm actually going through a very rough time with a few matters right now and could use to just keep the chin up. You, Kim, Diane, and Steve (screature Steve) have been a Godsend to me. Thank you.

I think our day will be very agreeable, temperature wise. Nothing like what Don's getting but a decent sign that spring IS trying so hard to stabilize.

Don, I'm so sorry to hear about the technical issues. I can completely sympathize. I hope you get it worked out and get some rest!! Jeez Don, YOU'RE ON HOLIDAYS! How can you 'order Ann' to stop it if you can't stop it either? Could you just send in what you think the news sites should be, and someone trustworthy or trained under you could help get the posts out? We can all suffer with crappy graphics and images until you return. The main thing is Don, if you wanted aggravation on this trip, all you had to do was come by and pick me up!!:lmao: I'll annoy the pants off of you! Now get ye, some rest. Are you guys going to cover much more territory today? I'll take a look at mybirdie.ca today. I'm going to be 'alone' for much of the day....nice peaceful aloneness, nary a critter making noise, no puppies, no #1, no 31s girlfriend, no FRIC AND FRAC!! Although Frac makes me laugh quite heartily most of the days. 

Sharon, let me just short form it for you, #1 is my eldest child, my son Alexei who just turned 22 and is between his 2nd and 3rd years of what he will either use as an international relations or international law degree. #2 is my middle child-a beautiful daughter who has the most troll-like personality these days. She's 12. I call her Fric. #3 is my youngest child, a brilliant, intelligent, funny, and athletic little kid who would argue with Jesus on the cross. He's recently turned 11 and is only 16 months younger than his 12 yr going on 25 sister His nickname is 'Fric'. My pups are going to be three years old this year on July 23 and 25th. One is a pure bred Shih Tzu named Hedgie and the other is a mixture of terrier and either Shih Tzu or Lhasa apso. She's a very bright, adorable puppy, it's just that the breeder lied to me about the blood line. Out family is fine with it, we just have publicly denounced the breeder. I love doggies. Anyway, Alexei's girl friend loves Hedgie almost as much as she loves Alexei I think!! she's also really amazing with my kids. So who am i to bellow about a break? I'll have ALL OF YOU GUYS to keep me company!

Good luck Don - and I'm so glad to hear that Ann's right back at it. she does need to remember that sutures can rip and as you know, medical people make the worst patients. Get thine Ann to the throne and keep her there!

How's life treating you Dr. G? I actually was going to ask you about the backpain releasing technique involving tennis balls or something like that? The original was from Don, would you guys have a moment to instruct me as to how this is done? My lower back is simply wracked with pain. Help, please?? Thank you.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good sleep, Don. Are you still in the Mountain Time Zone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Vicki. Depression can really be debilitating. Still, you are strong. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, forgot to say that I am glad that Ann is feeling somewhat better, since you mentioned that there was a possibility of the trip being cancelled if she was not well enough to travel. Bon voyage.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everybody!

Sorry to hear about your back problems, Vickie. I have never suffered from this, knock on wood knock knock. Its YWCA not YMCA, corner of College and Charlton St, women's shelter-age 18 to 30. I was a student then. Most of the women there were collecting Social Assistance and were involved in drug activity and other ah behaviour that I couldn't print here. That's why it was, putting it mildly, weird. After the 1st year, I hauled my butt out of there so fast I left my laundry behind! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. How are you today?


----------



## sharonmac09

Vickie, 

I can totally sympathize with your grandmother about the hearing aid issue. I used to try to discretely turn it off every time Mom try to lecture me! I can also turn it down anytime I want some quiet. It sure has advantages that you hearing people can only imagine! 

Good morning Dr. G, how are you and your better half?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am fine, Sharon, as is Deborah. She is anxiously awaiting the end of the month to see if Bridget is pregnant.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning!

Good news, bad news on the invention front. 

In case anyone wonders about the Thomas Edison quote "I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work." - believe me, it's true!

The test for me when searching for the simplest way to do anything is if I can document it - I learned that when I was a cube-dweller - and each version and modification of my invention has failed miserably when I try to document it's manufacture or application.

So I kept plodding along. 

And now I think I've found the best of all possible solutions. That's good news.

The accompanying bad news is that I won't make any money from it, and good news again, neither will anyone else 

I'll be writing a tutorial about it and "might" be able to recoup some of my investment (about $30) from the sale of the tutorial.

So what is it you ask? It's a way to coil really fine wire around other fine wire. The resulting coils are then used in making jewellery.

The actual size of the "bead" in this picture is about 1 inch long.

So now you know


----------



## SINC

Marc, we were in the Pacific time zone for two days, but are now back in the Mountain zone, the same as our home time so all is well.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
Thanks for putting out breakfast Marc! TGIF indeed!


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang gang!
I'm sitting outside the hospital drinking a Timmy's and feeding most of my Timmy's muffin to a solitary Canada Goose that hangs around. His mate must be gone - they mate for life and don't re-pair ( how appropriate) when their mates die.
Wish I brought my camera along.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Good news, bad news on the invention front.
> 
> In case anyone wonders about the Thomas Edison quote "I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work." - believe me, it's true!
> 
> The test for me when searching for the simplest way to do anything is if I can document it - I learned that when I was a cube-dweller - and each version and modification of my invention has failed miserably when I try to document it's manufacture or application.
> 
> So I kept plodding along.
> 
> And now I think I've found the best of all possible solutions. That's good news.
> 
> The accompanying bad news is that I won't make any money from it, and good news again, neither will anyone else
> 
> I'll be writing a tutorial about it and "might" be able to recoup some of my investment (about $30) from the sale of the tutorial.
> 
> So what is it you ask? It's a way to coil really fine wire around other fine wire. The resulting coils are then used in making jewellery.
> 
> The actual size of the "bead" in this picture is about 1 inch long.
> 
> So now you know


Margaret: well, _I _think that's cool!


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Good news, bad news on the invention front.
> 
> In case anyone wonders about the Thomas Edison quote "I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work." - believe me, it's true!
> 
> The test for me when searching for the simplest way to do anything is if I can document it - I learned that when I was a cube-dweller - and each version and modification of my invention has failed miserably when I try to document it's manufacture or application.
> 
> So I kept plodding along.
> 
> And now I think I've found the best of all possible solutions. That's good news.
> 
> The accompanying bad news is that I won't make any money from it, and good news again, neither will anyone else
> 
> I'll be writing a tutorial about it and "might" be able to recoup some of my investment (about $30) from the sale of the tutorial.
> 
> So what is it you ask? It's a way to coil really fine wire around other fine wire. The resulting coils are then used in making jewellery.
> 
> The actual size of the "bead" in this picture is about 1 inch long.
> 
> So now you know


That looks awesome Margaret.....it's a miniature work of art (as well as craftsmanship!) :clap: Too bad it cannot be documented /patented. Maybe you'll find a way - don't give up! 
Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc - I admit I shared some with "Baker" the Canada Goose. He's a very affable type, and I could not resist.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, what a unique idea. You are very creative and should be our first recipient of the Thomas A. Edison Prize for Unique and Creative Ideas Presented in The Shang. So, on behalf of the Nominating and Selections Committee of the TAEfUaCIPiTS, I present to you the Award of Merit as being our first and only winner.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, we were in the Pacific time zone for two days, but are now back in the Mountain zone, the same as our home time so all is well.


 Don, when I went out to California, I always thought it was cool to be able to cross and recross the same time zone line. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Guess the Canadian Goose provides us with an analogy for Life. How are you feeling today?


----------



## bhil

TGIF and a TGIF buffet, perfect! It's a chilly day here with a few flurried forecasted for this morning, but I'll be done work soon so that doesn't even bother me too much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. We might have to crack out our final batch of Bolor Special for those in SK and NL. Going down to negative numbers around Mother's Day. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

Feast your eyes on this superb video!

YouTube - Kirin Chinese Restaurant - Fancy New Years Dinner 2009


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks good, Sharon. Maybe I should reimplement the Wok With Marc Chinese Buffet on Friday afternoons once again at The Cafe Chez Marc?


----------



## winwintoo

Marc, thank you for the award!

I love inventing things. I start a new hobby and in no time I'm busily trying to make better tools than what is already available. I realized a long time ago, that my real hobby is inventing, the various craft supplies just provides the excuse.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Global warming? my aunt fanny

I was just driving home and it was snowing!

I'm told (I was too young to remember) that on this same day 65 years ago, it also snowed.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, this is why you are the logical and deserving person to receive this award. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Global warming? my aunt fanny
> 
> I was just driving home and it was snowing!
> 
> I'm told (I was too young to remember) that on this same day 65 years ago, it also snowed.
> 
> Margaret



You folks also had 31.7°C back in 1934 and -9.4°C back in 1945. Both were/are your record highs and lows in terms of temps for this day. Man, we don't get to over 30C in July, and you folks get it in May.


----------



## sharonmac09

TGIF! Let us all head out to Wok with Marc Chinese buffet and Marc's Live Entertainment presenting Side Splitting Kim and Whirlwind Vickie who will keep us entertained for hours on end. Awesome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, we were open no more than 10 minutes when the place was blocked. Who knew this would be such a big hit????


----------



## sharonmac09

dr.g. said:


> sharon, we were open no more than 10 minutes when the place was blocked. Who knew this would be such a big hit????


*Official Notice Issued by Dr. Marc G.

Wok with Marc Chinese Buffet is open only to the members of the Shang Gang.*


----------



## ciaochiao

*No goose for you*



KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang gang!
> I'm sitting outside the hospital drinking a Timmy's and feeding most of my Timmy's muffin to a solitary Canada Goose that hangs around. His mate must be gone - they mate for life and don't re-pair ( how appropriate) when their mates die.
> Wish I brought my camera along.


Hi Kim:

I think I'd like a Tim's these days. Beats the heck out of a double of Jameson's that ends up giving me a headache later!

As for the geese, yes, you're correct. They do mate for life. My 1st ex told me he was a goose, only one mate and he'd never re-marry. He didn't remarry but lived with someone long enough for it to be considered a marriage in legal terms.

As for you, no geese yet for you and yours. I don't know how the treatment/aftermath has been but this will all pay off very positively in the long run. The goose you met is probably a bachelor or a gay goose - and not ready to mate or come out of the marshes yet. Please know that we are all rooting for you, you're a ducky, lucky ducky. But do bring your camera. I'm a straight gay rights advocate and am pretty good at identifying some of my gay friends, even in the goose community.

See you later, ducky.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*torture!!*



sharonmac09 said:


> Feast your eyes on this superb video!
> 
> YouTube - Kirin Chinese Restaurant - Fancy New Years Dinner 2009


Ai Ya Sharon!!! You torture with the pics!! The only thing i can see that is NOT very chinese is the beautiful dinnerware. No way the Chinese eat that way, not delicate, nicely picking. Nope, with us, it's shovel into bowl, then use chopsticks to shovel in mouth. I can see someone trying to be so couth with the fork. That poor person will starve eventually.

That's funny, the lo han veggies are generally not served until lunar new year day. They are Buddha food. We eat that here on NY's day. No meat before 6 p.m in my father's conventional celebrations. He's dead now, so I guess i could break it, but i don't. it was my mom's as well. i was raised half and half. Half christianity based, half Buddha and Confucian. Me very mixed up person. Naw, just kidding. They don't interfere with each other. My kids are getting the same hodge podge. 

I'm NOT watching that video again because it will only make me desire a 20 course chinese meal - the abalone pieces look divine!! Yummmmmmmm
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hey!*

I'm not sure what my partner will be doing but I'm getting my dancing shoes polished. I'm aiming to entertain you guys with my version of the chinese chicken dance. I shall need to dance all of Dr. G's delicious delights off of de-hips. Someone tell me when my partner in crime arrives - I hope Kim didn't get sidetracked with another Tim's run or reviewing another restaurant!! She's expected here, to rave review Dr. G's Friday Special!!

I can't believe that you guys have snow AGAIN. That's one of the things I truly don't miss about Regina. Reginans are the toughest batch of weather survivors on the planet. I only now complain about TO's weather. For the first 6 years, I used to laugh at TO-ians for their belly-aching. Now, i sound just like them. Envy Don in the beautiful temps of 22-30C!! BLINK BLINK BLINK....I'M NOT LOOKING DON!!

And Margaret, i don't exactly know what the dimensions of your invention are but I love funky earrings and that looks like it could really be a cool funky earring. I have an old pair of earrings that SORT OF look like your thing but they've lost their lustre and they look old. Congrats on the T. Edison award!! You deserve it. Anyone who can sit and work with teeny things, that are not children, deserve huge praise. that's why Dr. G and Mrs. G get so much praise, they raise those TEENY doxies into bona fide attack doggies. Can anyone here picture Daisy or Rootie as an attack dog? I'm not saying they CAN'T attack, I'm just saying they have faces like angels. 

See you all later at the Cafe!! I'm practicing.
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Getting faster*

hey Sharon, didja notice i'm getting even faster??? Your Club ranter had 18 min between posts 1&2, then only 8 between 2&3!! Gotta fly now!!! _Wheeeeeeee...go the fingers over the keyboard...._:lmao::lmao::lmao:
Vicki


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Feast your eyes on this superb video!
> 
> YouTube - Kirin Chinese Restaurant - Fancy New Years Dinner 2009


Whoo HOO! THat all looks fabulous! Makes me hungry even though I just came back from lunching with a GF...we usually hit Chinatown here in Calgary, but since she just came back from a month in Hong Kong, she was itching for something, anything else. 

Now, after watching that video - I'm wishing we had Chinese food. 


sharonmac09 said:


> *Official Notice Issued by Dr. Marc G.
> 
> Wok with Marc Chinese Buffet is open only to the members of the Shang Gang.*


Either that or we have standing reservations! Woot!


ciaochiao said:


> Hi Kim:
> The goose you met is probably a bachelor or a gay goose - and not ready to mate or come out of the marshes yet. Please know that we are all rooting for you, you're a ducky, lucky ducky. But do bring your camera. I'm a straight gay rights advocate and am pretty good at identifying some of my gay friends, even in the goose community.
> 
> See you later, ducky.
> Vicki


:lmao::lmao::lmao:Yes, I've heard of Grey Goose, but never Gay Goose before.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Global warming? my aunt fanny
> 
> I was just driving home and it was snowing!
> 
> I'm told (I was too young to remember) that on this same day 65 years ago, it also snowed.
> 
> Margaret


Yup - it's HAILING here! HAIL!


sharonmac09 said:


> TGIF! Let us all head out to Wok with Marc Chinese buffet and Marc's Live Entertainment presenting Side Splitting Kim and Whirlwind Vickie who will keep us entertained for hours on end. Awesome.


YEEEHAW - Let's hit the floor Vicki......
Chicken Dance ..Chinese Chicken Dance - You know there is a Chinese Chicken dish called Drunken chicken....I'd bet THAT would be an entertaining dance. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> *Official Notice Issued by Dr. Marc G.
> 
> Wok with Marc Chinese Buffet is open only to the members of the Shang Gang.*


Sorry, but we don't discriminate on the basis of race, color, creed, gender or family/gang membership. The Shang Gang Family gets their meals for free, but anyone may come and join us.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Awwww!!!*



KC4 said:


> Yup - it's HAILING here! HAIL!
> 
> 
> YEEEHAW - Let's hit the floor Vicki......
> Chicken Dance ..Chinese Chicken Dance - You know there is a Chinese Chicken dish called Drunken chicken....I'd bet THAT would be an entertaining dance. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


AWWWWW Kim!!! You took my dance steps and revealed them!! The Chinese Chicken Dance is only a simple variation on the Drunken Chicken dance!! All the steps are in reverse to the Western Chicken Dance. You start low, waddling, then end up with the flapping of the wings!! ok, now that you've spilled my choreography, EVERYONE IS EXPECTED TO DANCE THIS TONIGHT. Dr. G, you may want to give the camera to the Doxies tonight. You and Mrs. G will be out on the dance floor. I can just see Bridget laughing away and Daisy covering her children's eyes saying how much debauchery is going on on the dance floor. yes, that was an intentional on on. There's a restaurant in Vancouver called the On on. 

Kim, how's you like to review THAT restaurant posted by Sharon?? Shall we? Let's. In the meantime, I hope you are HUN-GER-EEE because Dr. G's buffet is AMAZING!! You've got to try the 'Youk Beng' which translates to meat cookie, but it's the Chinese version of Meat loaf. It has many things, depending upon the cook, but for sure, it's got the salted duck eggs, some fungi, and lup cheung (chinese sausage) mixed in. Yum, yum!! And everyone, while you're reading Don's St. Alberts' and Diane's Images from the Rim, go check out Kim's restaurant reviews on her Urban Spoon!! She's got some hilarious comments....AND DON'T FORGET TO RECOMMEND HER ARTICLE cuz then she gets to be the most Honorable Kimness on the Urban Spoon! Sorry Kim, I just HAD to announce that....me got a big mouthy but only about things I believe in, including the Gay Goose:lmao:

See you at dinner everyone!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Shhhhhh!!*

We know you'd never keep anyone out Dr. G, but DON'T TELL THAT TO ANYONE!! Your Cafe is already packed, where are we going to dance and hold the entertainment? Did you see the list of bands slated to play?
Vicki


----------



## KC4

*Some video footage from Wok With Marc Cafe*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dreambird

sharonmac09 said:


> Feast your eyes on this superb video!


Woot! My kind of Chinese dinner... *drool**



Dr.G. said:


> Looks good, Sharon. Maybe I should reimplement the Wok With Marc Chinese Buffet on Friday afternoons once again at The Cafe Chez Marc?


Yes! Dee-licious... thank you, Marc! 



winwintoo said:


> Marc, thank you for the award!
> 
> I love inventing things. I start a new hobby and in no time I'm busily trying to make better tools than what is already available. I realized a long time ago, that my real hobby is inventing, the various craft supplies just provides the excuse.
> 
> Margaret


That is one of the loveliest beads I've ever seen, Margaret! It seems to me you should be able to patent the process or the bead itself or something if you can document it. You certainly deserve the recognition! :clap:

Hi Vicki!... How are you today?


----------



## ciaochiao

Dreambird said:


> Woot! My kind of Chinese dinner... *drool**
> 
> Hi Vicki!... How are you today?


Hi Diane:
I'm plodding through the day but it was made markedly better through the Shang posts! I thought that dinner was VERY drool worthy. Do you ever feed Fidget little treats like that? Or are you as strong as Dr. G and only do the healthy thing for Fidget?

Incidentally, I'm practicing my Chinese Chicken Dance (CCD). You will be there to see it tonight right? Kim's somewhere else doing her thing and we'll be able to see Her Kimness do her thing too!! 

How are you today Dreambirdie?
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Vicki, Fidget is a "Master Moocher" so I can't help but allow him the odd tidbit here and there. But I keep it to a strict minimum as aside from not being good for him, he gains weight too easily...  One thing though I cannot eat w/o giving him a few kernels is popcorn which he is CRAZY for. 
Sometimes he can have a little piece or two of chicken too when I buy a roasted chicken. The Vet said... "well, OK... none of that is particularly unhealthy as long as he doesn't get too much!" So that's the verdict! 

It's not a bad day here today... not super great, but not bad...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Cute!*

Hi Diane:

I love your description of Fidget as the 'master moocher'!! that's so cute. I have two doggies that could likely out-mooch Fidget. They are BAD but it's our fault. The baby was actually very good at the beginning but #s 1 and 3 gave him 'treats' of their dinners. My youngest was very good. He would chide his sibs for doing this and was completely disgusted when the baby ended up being a moocher too! We try and do only the 'healthy' moochie treats as well, chicken is good, I give them some roast beef, and once in a while, we give them one of whatever we're snacking on which unfortunately, can be chips or cookies. But most of the time, since i'm a huge veggie eater, they get whatever veg i'm preparing. i've found out that they like snow peas, one likes orange peppers, both like grapes, etc. It's pretty cute actually. Depending upon the day, they like mushrooms. Both love eggs and cheese. One likes garlic and onions. Do you give Fidget veggies and fruit bites too? My daughter is HUGE fruit eater. I don't know where she picked up that great habit because i don't like fruit, but she gives them bits of apple and oranges as well. We found that the baby doggie will only eat a grape if you 'split' it open. The other doggie will eat it in any manner and as for popcorn, yes, they love that too!! How does Fidget mooch? Does he just sit there and do the cute face or is he more active and does a beggy/trick?
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*Baby*

Hi Everyone:
Did anyone see the news about the heart surgery they did here in TO at Mt. Sinai, on the baby while IN UTERO? They corrected a heart valve issue and that is amazing! I'm stunned, in a really great way, but i'm still stunned. WOW! I think you can 'see' it on the ctv website.
Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

Hi everyone, thanks for all your kind words about my "invention".

I was in the giant craft warehouse again today and they are starting to call me by name - I go there way to much  - I had a chat with the owner and he told me that he gets orders from China for one of something and he knows that some factory over there will be making them and selling them to him the next month. That's just how the world works.

So I mentioned my inventions and he gave me some advice. Apparently there's an agency of the provincial government that will give me information and guide me through the process of getting a thing manufactured and into the market. I'll give them a call next week and see what comes of it.

That pink bead has become part of a funky bracelet and I think it's spoken for 

There are so many people who do the same kind of thing and do it better, so I'm concentrating on tools to make it easier for them.

Have fun with the chicken dance - I couldn't look at the food video, some of us are watching our weight


----------



## ciaochiao

*But, but*

But Margaret, you're the inventor! Can you invent another bead like that which is perhaps a bit larger - if it's part of a bracelet, i'm guessing it's tiny. And then you can 'sell' them as earring or necklace beads? I'm very non-craft-oriented and am always amazed by what creative people could do. have you looked at Diane's art creations? As for inventing, ahhh, no. The only thing i can invent are problems for myself!!:lmao:

Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Costello and Clinton*

Hi All:

I don't care what people have said, I liked Clinton. Tonight, he is apparently being interviewed by Elvis Costello - another musician that is awesome, and he's being interviewed as a musician as well as.....So i hope some of you join me on CTV watching 'Spectacle' tonight! Margaret, can you invent and watch at the same time?

So, i've got to postpone the dance until AFTER the interview....which will be 11 p.m. i shall be taking the stage with the CCD in all my ADD glory!!:lmao:
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Evening all from Panguitch, Utah.

Good news, we did Bryce Canyon today. Details on mybirdie.ca in the morning.

Bad news, we blew two shocks on the RV today, had to replace four. Lucky we didn't blow a tire. $948 US fixed it. Yikes, I hate it when that happens.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, all the current and coming G-doxies.....You're all going to miss my CCD at 11!! Oh well, I'm sure someone will get a video of the performance. We shall see how the rest of the Shang gang received the dances and their choreography all in honor of your Wok with Marc and his Doxie Gang goodies!
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Goodnight Marc, sleep tight... 

Sorry to hear about the blown shocks, Don... I sure am enjoying your trip vicariously via your blog! 

Vicki, Fidget will eat just about anything that hits the floor...  He likes veggies likes carrots I know for sure, I give him a piece of one now and then... it's good for his teeth.
How does he mooch? Well... hard to describe so that you really "feel" it... mostly he plants himself on his butt in front of you so's you can't miss him with his big brown eyes trained on you... and then "just in case" you might not notice him, or so he thinks... every 30 - 45 secs. he does a "jump up" or two and sits again. You cannot ignore him! 



ciaochiao said:


> Hi Diane:
> 
> I love your description of Fidget as the 'master moocher'!! that's so cute. I have two doggies that could likely out-mooch Fidget. They are BAD but it's our fault. The baby was actually very good at the beginning but #s 1 and 3 gave him 'treats' of their dinners. My youngest was very good. He would chide his sibs for doing this and was completely disgusted when the baby ended up being a moocher too! We try and do only the 'healthy' moochie treats as well, chicken is good, I give them some roast beef, and once in a while, we give them one of whatever we're snacking on which unfortunately, can be chips or cookies. But most of the time, since i'm a huge veggie eater, they get whatever veg i'm preparing. i've found out that they like snow peas, one likes orange peppers, both like grapes, etc. It's pretty cute actually. Depending upon the day, they like mushrooms. Both love eggs and cheese. One likes garlic and onions. Do you give Fidget veggies and fruit bites too? My daughter is HUGE fruit eater. I don't know where she picked up that great habit because i don't like fruit, but she gives them bits of apple and oranges as well. We found that the baby doggie will only eat a grape if you 'split' it open. The other doggie will eat it in any manner and as for popcorn, yes, they love that too!! How does Fidget mooch? Does he just sit there and do the cute face or is he more active and does a beggy/trick?
> CC


----------



## Dreambird

Vicki... I'm just half-watching and listening to Clinton on TV right now... I like him too! :clap:
My computer is situated so I can easily listen and peek around the corner...


----------



## KC4

Good night Shang Gang - I have company over so have to do my part of CC Dance early and sign off...

TTYL!


----------



## Dreambird

winwintoo said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for all your kind words about my "invention".
> 
> I was in the giant craft warehouse again today and they are starting to call me by name - I go there way to much  - I had a chat with the owner and he told me that he gets orders from China for one of something and he knows that some factory over there will be making them and selling them to him the next month. That's just how the world works.


Yeah, I know! However I know too that here in Calgary there are a few shops that sell "handmade in North America" beads and various related items that are just beautiful. They cost more, yes but if someone is looking for something special... Anyway a couple of these places I drop into now and again seem to keep busy enough! 



> So I mentioned my inventions and he gave me some advice. Apparently there's an agency of the provincial government that will give me information and guide me through the process of getting a thing manufactured and into the market. I'll give them a call next week and see what comes of it.


You never can tell!... good luck with it... 



> There are so many people who do the same kind of thing and do it better, so I'm concentrating on tools to make it easier for them.


That sounds like a good idea too. I've done a little beading and having the right tool is sometimes the difference between going crazy and actually coming out with a nice looking piece...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a buffet-style breakfast for you so that you may come when you awaken this Saturday morning. As always, there is fresh tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear of the shocks.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished updating mybirdie.ca and am lying in bed trying to stay quiet while Ann, her sis and hubby continue sleeping. I peeked out the door to see a very light frost as dawn just begins to break in the east. We sit at 7,100 feet in the campground, but were at 8,300 for most of yesterday at Bryce canyon. What a marvelous sight, all on today's issue of mybirdie.ca.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is an area of the US which I have never visited, but would love to some day. I await your pics. Bon voyage.


----------



## SINC

Marc, the pics are already up on mybirdie.ca.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall check it out now. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## medic03

Morning everyone, just stopped in a for coffee. I finally have a day off (a whole weekend in fact). 

Margaret, did that CD ever make it to you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Treena. Glad to see you back in the midst of the Shang family. Free coffee for you all week. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics of Bryce Canyon, Don. Very vivid geological details in each shot.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have a buffet-style breakfast for you so that you may come when you awaken this Saturday morning. As always, there is fresh tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.


Good Morning Marc and the rest of the Shang Gang....

Thanks for the buffet style breafast.....every time I hear the word buffet, I remember the time I was traveling with friends via train from Scotland to England. Once we were all underway, an announcer came on to tell us various things like scheduled arrivals and luggage stowage and that the boo-fee car would be open shortly. 

We heard again about the boo-fee car - saying that it was now open.

We had no idea what a boo-fee car was - didn't think it mattered to us, so dismissed it....but man, we were sure getting hungry!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Call it what you want, but our "boo-fee" is one of the finest in ehMacLand.


----------



## MLeh

Happy Saturday, everyone. Just finishing up what was a very hectic work week for me, so now that the official work-week is over, I'm in the office trying to find my desk. I'm sure it's under here someplace. 

Hope everyone enjoys their weekends. My daughter has come home for a Mother's Day visit, so I'll be enjoying that. An early 'Happy Mother's Day' to those so inclined.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. That should prove to be a nice Mother's Day for you and your daughter.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning - I have 2 minutes to go before afternoon begins 

I'm having a slow day here. This week ended up being a bit hectic (for me, cuz I'm pretty lazy) and I'm glad that today I can do what I want.

Could the Cafe Chez Marc round up a black forest cake for my birthday? I am officially old now.

Strange, I thought I'd be a lot older when I applied for the OAP, but here I am. My niece asked me how old I was and it felt funny saying it. Could be because I feel much healthier now than I did when I turned 40 or 50 or even 60. 

Coffee and cake is on me today - that is if there's a cake hiding in the kitchen - otherwise it'll be leftovers 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Happy birthday Margaret!


----------



## KC4

WOOT! Happy Birthday Margaret! :clap::clap::clap:




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Yes - there is CAKE - Black Forest - the GOOD kind! 

WOOT! WOOT! WOOT!
(Coincidentally, it is my Mother in-law's BD today too!)


----------



## MLeh

Happy Birthday, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Could the Cafe Chez Marc round up a black forest cake for my birthday? I am officially old now." Ask and ye shall be given your wish. Happy Birthday, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Birthday cake and tea now being served on the deck of the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

A friend in Florida asked me last night via email... "Is it warming up in moose country?"... 

What do I say? 

Well... yes... maybe... kinda... not really... for one or two days... define "warming up"

It's 11ºC here right now... no, that's not really warm by my standards however it's not -30ºC at least.

Hi Vicki... come out, come out wherever you are!


----------



## Dreambird

Happy Birthday Margaret! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"A friend in Florida asked me last night via email... "Is it warming up in moose country?"..." It is here in St.John's, which has a great many moose wandering in to town these days. 13C amd sunny going on 5PM.


----------



## SINC

Happy birthday to you Margaret.

Speakin' of heat, we got a little going for us today in Kanab, Utah:


----------



## Dr.G.

At least it is not humid there, Don. Keep on truckin'.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Accents*



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Marc and the rest of the Shang Gang....
> 
> Thanks for the buffet style breafast.....every time I hear the word buffet, I remember the time I was traveling with friends via train from Scotland to England. Once we were all underway, an announcer came on to tell us various things like scheduled arrivals and luggage stowage and that the boo-fee car would be open shortly.
> 
> We heard again about the boo-fee car - saying that it was now open.
> 
> We had no idea what a boo-fee car was - didn't think it mattered to us, so dismissed it....but man, we were sure getting hungry!


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

I TOTALLY know what you're talking about kim, that's why it's even funnier coming from someone else. During my undergrad in Bio at U of R, I had a prof with a very strong cockney accent. He lectured a mile a minute and I would just write what i'd hear. Anyway, he had a word that was used in almost EVERY lecture for the last term and i could NOT figure out what the heck he was saying. So i just wrote the word as it sounded. When I was finally reviewing my notes for finals, I came across the word and it was the word, 'VITAMIN'!! He pronounced it, 'Vit' as in Bit A-MEN. So your story Kim, makes me really laugh!! I think there are many 'Vitamins' on the 'Boo-fee' car!!
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hi All*

Hi Everyone;

You FOUND ME DIANE!!

For whatever reasons, ehMac is not 'notifying' me via email of any posts you guys have made. I just went to my user CP and checked everything over, I think that everything's ok. I don't know why I'm not getting thread posts. Hmmmm, odd. I'll wait for an hour or so then check back.

I can't STAND DON'S TORTURE!!!!!! LALALALALAALLALABLINKBLINKBLINKBLINK.....

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPEEEEEEEEEE BIRTHDAY2U
HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPEEEEEEEEEE BIRTHDAY2U
HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPEEEEEEEEEE BIRTHDAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
PRECIOUS INVENTOR OF THE SHANG MARRRRRRRRRRR GA RETTTTTTTTTT!

HAAAAAAAAAAAAPEEEEEEEE BIRTHDAY TOOOOOOOOO YOOOOOO-OOOOOOOOOOU

Last part of yoooo-ooooo is sung one octave higher!!

Happy Birthday Margaret!! Don't cha just love those cute doxies wearing little Hats for you!? Doxies are very particular with their head gear aren't they Dr. G??

What cha going to do for your birthday Margaret? Make everyone here in the Shang a bead (PLEASE??) so that we can all sell it on eBay when you become a multi-millionaire with a huge name??

Thanks for the breakfast/brunch. I did get up very late, well, no, I got up constantly but kept falling back to sleep. i'm trying to watch a movie and distract myself from smoking. For the 1st time, I actually had a 'smoker's hack' this morning. I'm trying to use Diane's method of cut back then quit. I'm around a half pack now, but go up when i'm very stressed. What does anyone suggest I do to occupy my time??
Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for all the birthday wishes! I hope there was enough cake to go around. The doxies look real cute in their birthday hats - I'm going to let a couple of them visit me over the weekend - is that OK?

My son is cooking his world famous lasagne for supper so I'll be going over there in a bit.

In the meantime, I've been making bracelets. My invention is not the beads, it's a way to coil the wire that goes into making the beads. So I've been making all these coils while "testing" and decided to use up some to make these bracelets. My picture taking is not the best, sorry for the poor quality.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sales!!*

Hi Margaret:
I hope you have a good dinner at your son's home. Everyone here LOVES lasagna. It's not 'hard' to make but boy, is it ever time consuming! I don't think i've made lasagna in over 6 years! 

Those 'beads' are really, really cool Margaret. I'm positive there's a market out there for your designs. i love them. How much do you think one bracelet bead could be sold for? I think your picture taking is also really good. you should see some of my attempts! And I have really decent cameras to work with. 

Don't forget to stop by the Hair of the Doxie so we can all buy you a birthday drink! Dr. G, is there a bed that Margaret can just 'fall' onto after we all buy her drinks? I don't think she'll be driving anywhere after her evening with us!
Vicki


----------



## medic03

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARGARET! Hope you have a wonderful dinner.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Margaret, we haven't met. My name is Sharon.

I just want to wish you a Happy Birthday and continued good health for another 20 years!
Now you can take advantage of all the special age related deals at most retail businesses and banks. Us Shang Gang youngsters are sooooo jealous.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Everyone here LOVES lasagna. It's not 'hard' to make but boy, is it ever time consuming! I don't think i've made lasagna in over 6 years!
> Vicki


Never make blanket statements. 

I detest the stuff. Never, ever had a good one in 65 years.

Matter of fact I think the last one I tried was sitting around the kitchen for the six years you speak of, Vicki!

YUK!


----------



## ciaochiao

*You young thang you!*



SINC said:


> Never make blanket statements.
> 
> I detest the stuff. Never, ever had a good one in 65 years.
> 
> Matter of fact I think the last one I tried was sitting around the kitchen for the six years you speak of, Vicki!
> 
> YUK!


Haaahahahahaaa!! i've actually never heard anyone denounce lasagna! i believe you're the 1st Don. Wow, that's pretty surprising. OK, you're right about blanket statements, but I was actually referring to my genetic family -:lmao:

I don't know whose or where you tried your last lasagna but it can be pretty good. I'm not a huge italian food fan but I've had lasagna that is pretty good. I think the secret is in the sauce, which is in my opinion, just spaghetti sauce. The other thing is that whomever is making it HAS to cover the darn thing plus 'tuck' in the ends. How come you don't like it? ESPECIALLY SURPRISING since you're "THE" Don "Of ehmac!!

Anyone else here doesn't like lasagna? I wonder if Don would like my cabbage roll casserole - which looks like lasagna but totally different taste - duh me!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for all the birthday wishes! I hope there was enough cake to go around. The doxies look real cute in their birthday hats - I'm going to let a couple of them visit me over the weekend - is that OK?" Margaret, we had 42 birthday cakes of all sorts and sizes. We still have 3 left if anyone wants one.

You may have the doxies for this weekend. I hate to say it but those pics are of the same doxie -- one with a flash and one without, which is why he looks like two different dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Beautiful full moon outside tonight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

And a special good night to all of the returning folks in our Shang family. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Yep, night all from Kanab, Utah, at 74 degrees, where I still hate Lasagna.

But I just happen to love cabbage roll casserole Vicki!


----------



## ciaochiao

*me too!*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs.G and all the current and coming G-doxies. I hope your 'attack squad' doxies don't bark at the moon!

Don, i love cabbage rolls, period. Casserole just shortens the process by about an hour. Thankfully, my kids also love it. Glad you do too, I"ll have to send you a pieces for your birthday!! I hope you, Ann, and your traveling posse sleep well under the stars and hot, hot weather! Happy trails to all you guys!
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight! 

You too, Vicki... sweet dreams... 

... and everyone else too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have our world famous Mother's Day Buffet and Brunch being served right now. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy this early Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you're a bit early with brunch which occurs here in about five more hours. A nice morning in Kanab, UT at about 60 degrees. Just finished mybirdie.ca with pics of the nicest campground we've ever stayed in. We are off to tour Dogtown USA, from the National Geo channel show "Dogtown" and make a donation to help keep it running. Also on the agenda today is a visit to Zion National Park.

I will take an early morning walk at dawn, but that is still and hour and 10 minutes hence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We have to consider a continent of time zones, so we have to be ready with brunch for one and all. 

I hear that Zion is spectacular.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers here.

Lasagne - I like it when it's home made - my son does a very good job of duplicating how I used to make it for him when he was a kid, but I have never enjoyed the lasagne you get when you order it in a restaurant. 

BTW, I got to bring home leftovers :clap::clap:

We had a very nice family time and I got a couple of very nifty gifts.

Why am I up so early? I think I must be running on a different clock 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Mother's Day, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Don, re your Dogtown donation.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning, Happy Mother's Day to all.

I hope your kids are spoiling you today!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. How are you today?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there!

Time to beat the rush to the flower shops.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished making my wife a special Mother's Day brunch here at home, after letter her sleep in until 10AM.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Happy Mother's Day to all Moms and Moms to be (including Doxies!) ....Have a great indulged day....

Marc, thanks but I'll pass on breakfast and coffee this morning etc. - my daughter has plans to cook for me this morning (I'll keep the fire extinguisher handy)



winwintoo said:


> In the meantime, I've been making bracelets. My invention is not the beads, it's a way to coil the wire that goes into making the beads. So I've been making all these coils while "testing" and decided to use up some to make these bracelets. My picture taking is not the best, sorry for the poor quality.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Those look awesome Margaret - do you wear them? If so, do the coils catch the tiny hairs on your arms? I have hairy arms


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Those look awesome Margaret - do you wear them? If so, do the coils catch the tiny hairs on your arms? I have hairy arms


I can relate to the hairy arms 

No, the coil of the bracelet is incased in vinyl tubing and the beads are finished so that there are no loose ends. The only danger would be if you have really hairy arms, you might get hair caught in the magnetic clasp 

In any case, I will be wearing these myself, or maybe taking them apart to reuse the wire on another idea. I don't usually sell anything I make that's why I'm working towards tutorials instead of product.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just fed the doxies early and took them outside so that they are ready for their afternoon nap. This way, they will be quiet when my wife takes her nap. Perfect timing, n'est pas?


----------



## ciaochiao

*oui oui*

HAAAAAAAPEEEEEEEEE MOTHERSSSSSSS DAY TO ALL MOMS!! 

I replicated what Kim said - all current and to-be moms. And of course, all puppy moms, the human and genetic ones!

Anyone doing anything really exciting today like uh, bungee jumping?

Yes Dr. G, your timing is perfect. How lucky Mrs. G is to have you take care of the babies while she has a nappy. 

I have a stranger gift, #1 took #2 to a friend's house yesterday so that she could stay 'out of my hair' for the evening. Then he went to stay at the gf's house so he wouldn't wake me if he came home late (circa 4-5 a.m.) and #3 made me 'breakfast' this morning. Do you guys want to know what my 11-yr old made for me? Well, he made English muffins - in the microwave! Hahahahahahaaaaa!! I didn't have the heart to ask him why he didn't toast them. He doesn't like butter but put butter on these in honor of mom. Our 'baby' of the family - the baby puppy, did a series of tricks for me and now, i'm going to do my usual, go back to sleep for an hour. The weather is only 6 C but it is rather sunny out.

Margaret, are you going to share that great lasagna your son made? We wouldn't mind seeing some on the 'boo-fee car':lmao::lmao: - oh, except for Don.

Happy mountain climbing Don! Happy Mother's Day Ann! Hike safely and with lots of water!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yes Dr. G, your timing is perfect. How lucky Mrs. G is to have you take care of the babies while she has a nappy." Vicki, that is exactly what she said. It is nice to be appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and rain at just before 3PM. Might have to start up the woodstove once again, since tomorrow's high will only be 3C with more rain.


----------



## KC4

It's positively a gorgeous day here - 13 and sunny with a very slight breeze. 

Yesterday it was on and off hail and rain....the only ones enjoying it were the robins who were having a hey day with all the free exposed worms on the streets and sidewalks. Actually, I think I saw that one enterprising magpie had set up a worm stand but he wasn't getting much business.; his profits kept wiggling away...In any event, this morning I'm am sure they all had severe worm hangovers. XX)

Margaret: I'm glad to hear that your bracelets don't pinch or catch hairs. After being repeatedly traumatized by a metal slinky in my youth, I am wary of springy objects. That's why I sleep on a foam mattress and avoid pogo sticks at all costs.


----------



## MacGenius24

Hello all! I've sick for the last couple of days keeping me away from the computer. I caught a cold thinking it was nothing, until it got worst. Went to see my doctor and said I got the flu. My first thought was H1N1, but it wasn't. So I have stayed home for 2 weeks now with no communication with the outside world (other than my wife). 


So, how y'all been doing?  I hope no one else was sick.


----------



## KC4

MacGenius24 said:


> Hello all! I've sick for the last couple of days keeping me away from the computer. I caught a cold thinking it was nothing, until it got worst. Went to see my doctor and said I got the flu. My first thought was H1N1, but it wasn't. So I have stayed home for 2 weeks now with no communication with the outside world (other than my wife).
> 
> 
> So, how y'all been doing?  I hope no one else was sick.


I'm doing great thanks Darren! It's Mother's Day so I am being royally treated....

Sorry to hear you have been ill, but glad that you are on the mend. Yeah, I'm sure that you must have been worried about H1N1 - good to hear that it wasn't.

Can I squeeze out a couple chickens for you? I hear Chicken juice has remarkable curative powers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How are you this evening?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Darren. Sorry to hear that you are sick, but good to hear that it was not the H1N1 flu.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sunny but cool*

Hi Everyone:

How's your mother's day going?

Darren, we were wondering where you'd gone to, and sorry to hear it's the flu. That's a long recuperation time - 2 wks. The best thing however, is that it's not the h1n1. How about your wife? How's she been feeling? Did you have a flu shot this year? I immunize myself but not my kids - they're still young and I'm still unsure of this vaccination. If it has some horrible after-effects, such as growing a third eye or something, i want to be the one to grow it, not them. When they reach 16 or so, I'll be a little less stressed and hopefully, not have that third eye:lmao:

Wow Kim, you really weren't kidding about the coils! Your pic of the baby orangutan is really cute. I thought you were just joking. Is it too painful of a memory to share or would you like to tell us the story? I'm interested.

Hi Dr. G, how was doxie mommy's nap? I'm sure that on Father's Day, you'll get many happy little moments, including the possibility of new baby doxies - from both Mrs.G and all your little babies. They really are like kids. i actually think they're excellent preparation for parenthood. I love having pups. They're comforting company as well, when the house is bare of my human kids. How do you think Bridget is coming along? I'm SOOO sorry I ate the fertility herbs. I hope you've replaced them

I've just awoken from a nap and apparently #1 is trying to pick up #2 but there's a huge 'parade' on a main downtown artery. I told him it's not a parade - it's "Meagan's Walk" - a yearly fundraiser for Sick Kid's hospital and brain tumor research. To be honest with you, they should just take half the salary of their top administrators at Sick Kids and put it towards the research. In 8 years, they've only managed to raise 1.4M I KNOW that's a lot but as a former science researcher, it's a very, very small amount. Especially when you divide it up by 8. Anyway, I'll not rant on mother's day. I wish my own, incredible, unique, and brilliant mother a Happy Mother's Day, even though she's been gone for 22 years....But she does live on in her grandchildren - especially #1. 

SPEAKING OF RANTS.....WHERE'S SHARON??
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

I haven't gone anywhere, just busy playing at a bowling tournament. Boy, did I tank miserably! I'm considered as one of the elite bowlers but for some asinine reason I insisted on throwing the balls through the frigging holes rather than hitting the pins. :yikes: 

I have to leave for a few minutes (I'm calling my Mom-she's in Newmarket).

Sharon


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ooo ooo!!*

Hi Sharon!

Happy mother's day to your mom in Newmarket!! How did you get the ehMac post if you're bowling? Anyway, i LOVE BOWLING!! I suck, suck, suck but my highest has been a 169 - 10pin. That was a complete fluke. What do you bowl - 5 or 10? Everyone has off days, maybe you didn't sleep well last night, the phase of the moon is changing, whatever reasons...but even the best of us have off days so don't be so upset with yourself! Talk to you soon and good to hear your 'voice' over the thunder of the bowling balls!!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, if we have pups, they won't be born by Father's Day. Canada Day to the 4th of July are the possible due dates IF Bridget is pregnant. We shall see.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Arthur Fiedler*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, if we have pups, they won't be born by Father's Day. Canada Day to the 4th of July are the possible due dates IF Bridget is pregnant. We shall see.


I meant that you'd know by Father's Day if you're going to be the a new dad again...but yes, i wasn't exactly sure of the gestation period, but you did tell me at one point and as usual, it just flew out of my brain

When we find out if Bridget's expecting, we shall prepare a fanfare of Arthur Fiedler and the Boston Pups :lmao::lmao::lmao:

i know the newborns are too sensitive to listen to it right away, so we'll play it about 48 hrs before they're born ok? I love the 4th of July in the US. They just love their day so much, it's infectious. We all love Canada Day as well but my Chinese political groups tell me to feel differently - due to the Head Tax Proclamation Day. It was July 1 that the Canadian gov't legislated and proclaimed that no Chinese were allowed into the country and those who were here were charged a head tax of $500 - which amounts to appx. $100K now. The Chinese Canadians have been asking the gov't to pay restitution to the SURVIVING members of the head tax and they have so far refused. They also haven't apologized for their act. The Chinese feel that the Japanese, also mistreated, were somewhat assuaged by a public apology but the Chinese haven't. Ok, I'm not ranting, just informing.

I love Canada Day, my kids do and half of me still rallies with my CC counterparts but the other half just enjoys being a Canadian. 
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Vickie

I bought myself a wicked brand new Macbook Mini Touchscreen with optional Usb keyboard. What an awesome machine! I'm using this to post to the ehMac. Of course when not in use, I have to store it in my locker. It's now available at Dreamland's Store in Utopia!  

No, seriously, I finished playing in the tournament and came home to post. FYI, bowling around here is called Candlepins which is indigenous to NS, NB and the New England states. It's more challenging than 5 or 10 pin bowling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Jack is the father, so the father's day kudos should go to him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on your new computer, Sharon, and good luck with your bowling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow!!*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, all current and coming G-Doxies. You are all very lucky to have a head mommy puppy who loves and cares for you. She is also very lucky to have all of you, love her so much. Happy Mother's Day!

Dr. G, you go to bed so early, i know you get up early as well but what time do you actually 'nod off'?

Sharon, I had to read the 1st par of your post twice thinking, "WHAT MAC MINI??" Then you gratefully put in the 'store' and that got me just smiling.

OK, what kind of ball do you use, one that's more like 5pin or 10pin?
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Vickie, Gotcha! Apparently Dr. G thinks that I actually bought this fictional Mac! :lmao:

The balls are actually smaller and weigh less than the 5-pin. The downed pins stay where they fell. We are allowed to hit them. The scoring is similar to 10-pin except that we use three balls per box. See pictures. 

View attachment 8952
View attachment 8953
View attachment 8954


----------



## Bolor

Just popping in to say hi to everyone. Hope mother's day was a success to all the mothers and all the fathers got the thanks they deserve


----------



## ciaochiao

*You're right!*



Bolor said:


> Just popping in to say hi to everyone. Hope mother's day was a success to all the mothers and all the fathers got the thanks they deserve


Bob, you are completely right. i have completely forgotten about the dads, single dads especially, who take over both roles. I've been a single mom for such a long time that I have completely forgotten about single dads. Thanks for the reminder. So.......

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL DADS AND SINGLE DADS WHO HAVE COVERED BOTH ROLES!! THANK YOU ALWAY, FOR YOUR DEVOTION AND LOVE!!

My oversight. 
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Vickie, Gotcha! Apparently Dr. G thinks that I actually bought this fictional Mac! :lmao:
> 
> The balls are actually smaller and weigh less than the 5-pin. The downed pins stay where they fell. We are allowed to hit them. The scoring is similar to 10-pin except that we use three balls per box. See pictures. /QUOTE]
> 
> That's really cool Sharon. i've never, ever seen that type of bowling before. I used to do 5 pin when the kids were smaller but after my 1st got big enough to deal with the 10 pin balls, I like 10 pin more although my arm really hurts the next day, as does my hand. I'm a very infrequent bowler. Here in TO, as you know, there's little extra in space. So lanes are very hard to come by. i've found the same thing with golf. The fees for both of these activities are so beyond my means right now, it's too bad. In Regina, there are golf courses everywhere and in particular, the 'pitch and putt' which i used to regularly do. Great activity for a nice spring/summer day.
> 
> I'm not sure if Dr. G's teasing or not. I think he, like me, actually thinks that your description of the mini mac touch is real. It's definitely not inconceivable, when you think about the Newtons. They were almost exactly as you describe but the keyboard was ADC or whatever the old connections were. I think they'll eventually come out with something that's similar to the touch with a usb keyboard. But I think that's why they created the Air. I love the look of the air, just not the price and missing features.
> 
> What's your avg score in this type of bowling? How's your mom in Newmarket?
> Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

An average female and male score of 110 and 130 consecutively are considered top of the field. My score of approximately 102 is seen as good to excellent.

My mother is not feeling too healthy right now-she has been battling C-difficile for the past two months. She was in the hospital three times and was just released last Thursday and is recovering at home with Dad. Hopefully, she gets rid of this nasty ailment.

Sharon


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ah jeez*

Oh jeez Sharon. I'm so sorry your mom is dealing with this. It is common and widespread. For whatever reasons, there never appears to be a knock on the head to people who just WON'T wash their hands. I have an acquaintance like that and one day, he came to visit. He used the bathroom and when I came back into that part of the house, my daughter - 10 at that time, was chastising him. I asked what the problem was and she loudly proclaimed, 'Nick (NOT my son Nicki) but Nick went to the bathroom and didn't wash his hands! So i don't want him to touch anything in our house.' 

I looked at Nick, who is just a few years older than my oldest now 22, and said, get back in there and wash your hands. He said, 'I don't just my right hand and besides, all i did was pee and I didn't 'touch' anything!' I told him that i didn't care, either he wash the hands or leave. FINALLY, after 10 minutes of constant arguing, in which time he could have washed his hands AT LEAST 3 times properly, he finally went back in while my daughter 'supervised'. The 1st thing i tell my kids, after they enter the house and say hi, is GO WASH YOUR HANDS.

My daughter is very, very disease conscious. Almost OCD about it at times but I'd rather her be overly safe than sloppy sorry. As you remember, Toronto's population is huge and there are different strains of common ailments now present. Due to the increase in universal immigration, we now see forms of TB, polio, G. lamblia (formerly only found in Southern tropical climates), and several forms of the flu virus which we are unprepared to deal with. Other countries have developed strains that appear to be resistant to our current medicine. Hence, vaccine development is very important but more so, overseeing the production of those vaccines so that they don't hit the market prematurely, is even more crucial. 

Wish your mom the best from your new extended family here in the Shang Sharon!
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

*diseases*

VERY, VERY VERY TRUE

Thank you Vickie

I have seen many women use the public washrooms and leave without washing their hands. Horrors! :yikes: Of course, they go shopping afterwards. No wonder we're having problems with all these flu strains and other communicable diseases and illnesses. Many people are either so stupid or ignorant about basic hygiene and lament about being sick!

Mom actually picked it up in Florida in a RV park in late February and my parents' insurance paid for her care in a hospital there and had her and Dad transported in first class section in a airplane to TO. The insurance company even paid two drivers to drive the RV home!


----------



## SINC

Night all from Kanab, Utah and our last night here. We leave for Mexican Hat, Utah, via Arizona and Monument Valley tomorrow. Full details and pics on mybirdie.ca.


----------



## Ena

Good night from across the harbour from The Empress Hotel. 

My daughter phoned to wish me a happy mother's day and it wasn't a collect call


----------



## ciaochiao

*Utah and BC*

Hi Back to both of you: Don and Ann:

I'm glad to hear that you are still chipper after so much driving Don! I've been reading your travelogue on mybirdie.ca Beautiful pictures, simply stunning. i can certainly see why you'd make that type of effort and get so excited about the trip.

Hi Back to you Ann! 

I think you live in one of the most beautiful places on earth. I did my 1st undergrad degree at UBC and was able to visit a few of the islands. I wish i'd had the foresight to buy property way back then. Something in West Van was $30K. Boy, what a difference!

Take care, both of you and Don, say hi to your wifey - happy mother's day to her, and hi to your travelling buddies.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some fresh tea and coffee made, along with a Continental-style breakfast to get us started this week. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a light rain that is supposed to turn into some snow flurries later this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Slept all night with the window and the roof vents wide open. We depart here this morning for a 390 km run over two big passes and through Monument Valley today, winding up in Medicine Hat, UT.

I hope to see things like this today:


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, Don. That must be a fantastic spot.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good Morning!!*

Hi Everyone:

PLEASE watch this along with Dr. G's breakfast. You've got to see this ok? It was sent to me by another ehMacer in another thread. Thanks for breakie Dr. G!

YouTube - Gregg Pritchard - Nessun Dorma - Britains Got Talent 2009 Ep 5

Watch it and let me know what you think - please. I'm going to bump this a couple of times in the day, just to get everyone's thoughts. i'd LOVE to hear what Don and Kim think of this. Ok everyone, take a look!
Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for posting that Vicki. Pretty amazing is what I think. His voice needs a bit of work, but as a package, he could go all the way because it's so unexpected - skinny rock star singing male soprano?

I have a tin ear, so when it comes to music, it takes a lot to get my attention.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Vicki. I am not the right person to judge music, since I have my own likes and dislikes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. How are you this fine snowy day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 2C and still wet snow falling, along with some sleet.


----------



## MLeh

Vicki: He stayed on pitch for the most part. But if he weren't a male, it wouldn't be anything extraordinary. Good enough for a novelty act, but at this stage of his development he's not going to push any real sopranos with professional training off the serious opera stage. Good technique though - you can tell he's placing his sound properly, so he probably sounds even better in real life. Good resonance. (Speaking as an Alto: _Sopranos have resonance where the rest of us have brains._) I'd certainly let him in my choir, maybe even give him a solo or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Shocking*

Hi All:

Yes Elaine, you're quite right, as a female soprano, the performance was acceptable. I think that Simon hit it on the nose however, when he said 'It was like a dog meowing!'

I was so shocked by his pitch that I simply had to watch it again and again. I know that there were young men who previously sang as Pritchard did but that was hearsay, I'd never heard it myself. When I was doing my piano performance degree, I had classmates that would 'fool around' in falsetto voices but NONE could hit those notes, sustained and in tune. I'm still stunned. I think he'll be an 'act' but not a singer- i think Piers said it well, it was a brilliant act. 

Hi everyone! How's your day going thus far?
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang....

Hope all are well!

Busy day ahead for me....
Thanks for the coffee and Continental Breakfast Marc...

Thanks for the Video's Vicki - enjoyed them immensely. 
Hard not to get distracted in You Tube though....so I have to resist opening more....and more...and more...

Is it my imagination, or is You Tube getting very populated with inappropriate stuff? I used to let my daughter freely surf You Tube - because she has very decent judgement for her age - but now, even the most innocent videos have very unrelated and inappropriate comments. So nothing is safe. 


Heading to mybirdie to check things out soon Don - Happy Travels..


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. I agree with your contention about You Tube. As well, that site is being over-populated with doxies. 

YouTube - Harbour Deep Dachshie Pups


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of YouTube and doxies, my wife just sent this to me. 

YouTube - The Diving Dachshund v2


----------



## ciaochiao

*Again!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. I agree with your contention about You Tube. As well, that site is being over-populated with doxies.
> 
> YouTube - Harbour Deep Dachshie Pups


Dr. G, AGAIN, you win the prize for the 'AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!' i love the way they 'talk' at that age. Those are very, very distinct markings on the baby doxie/skunky. Who was that? I love the videos. Thanks Dr. G

Yes, you're all correct about YouTube. I start by watching one, then another, then.....about 2 hrs later, NOTHING has been done, I've done no writing, reading, or cleaning. So everyone, ONLY DR. G'S PUPPIES CAN BE VIEWED TODAY!! 

Have a great afternoon all!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Mrs. G?*



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. I agree with your contention about You Tube. As well, that site is being over-populated with doxies.
> 
> YouTube - Harbour Deep Dachshie Pups


Is that Mrs. G in the Brigitta video? Is she every cute!! Beautiful puppy. Sooooo cute!! Stop it please! I'm getting all 'want another puppy'-ish. If that's Mrs. G, she handles the pups like a seasoned showman. I don't think Brigitta looks worried at all. She's beautiful. Who were her parents?
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Can't choose*

Well, i've just watched all your listed videos Dr. G. Boy, Mrs. G really loves that little Tuffy doesn't she? I actually think I liked Brigitta the most. She took best to the repositioning etc. of her little body. They're all so darn cute and i've got to say, the longer hair makes them far more adorable that the short-haired doxies. Good going Dr. and Mrs. G. You are wonderful breeders. Showman quality puppies, every one of them. :clap::clap::clap:

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, that was Freddie. If you think that they are difficult to distinguish when they are a couple of weeks old, try it at the day of their birth. Luckily, each has some specific mark that will be recorded and watched as we watch them grow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Brigitta, who was going to be sent to the breeder of her father in Brazil, was renamed Bridget when we decided not to send her all the way down there to South America. She is the one who might now be pregnant.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Criteria*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, Brigitta, who was going to be sent to the breeder of her father in Brazil, was renamed Bridget when we decided not to send her all the way down there to South America. She is the one who might now be pregnant.


Hah!! i knew she was special!! i thought she might be renamed and was hoping that she's the Bridget you speak of now. Her pups will be beautiful.

What was the final criterion you both used to choose Briget as the mother for the next generation of HD doxies?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Fanny went into season in March, but did not get pregnant. Gracie, Bridget's sister, is being shown in Nova Scotia until Sept., so she is out. Thus, Bridget, who will be 2 on May 20th, was coming into season, so we thought we would mate her with Jack, who is also here. If she does have pups, it will be interesting to see how Bridget's mom, Daisy, reacts around the pups, since she still tries to mother Bridget and Gracie, pups from the second litter, and Casey, who is her pup from the first litter.


----------



## bhil

Wow, that was a lot of posts to catch up on from the weekend! Happy Birthday Margaret! And Happy Mothers Day to all that deserve it! I tried treating my wife to a sleep in yesterday by side tracking the kids when they got up at 5:45. I managed to get them downstairs without waking her up, but about 5 minutes later my son went into a tantrum that probably woke the neighbours, and so ended the sleep in. The rest of the day went well however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. The best laid plans ............ as they say. Such is Life.


----------



## sharonmac09

AAAWWWWW shucks, Dr. G. these puppies are melting my heart again. Love the little yip yip yip sounds. 

I have just received a phone call from the New Glasgow Police. 

"is this Sharon......" Yes, I said tentatively and with apprehension. 

"I have your wallet here" Whhaaat, are you kidding me? I didn't know I lost my wallet today!

"Well, I have it here-did you have any money in it?" No, just a couple of debit and credit cards and a few other cards such as hospital card and whatnot. Not a single thing missing! :clap:

I was so amazed that someone actually turned it in before I realized it was lost!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, even today, when you make that yipping sound, which is the sound they use when they want to nurse, they start to get into a frenzy, thinking that food is on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing and lucky story, Sharon.


----------



## sharonmac09

Vickie, I love the falsetto/soprano male rocker wannabe slash opera singer. My mouth was actually openmouthed while listening to him. I'm in no way a singing critic but I love surprises. He'll be great in a comedy/variety show like the Carol Burnett Show.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> I have just received a phone call from the New Glasgow Police.
> 
> "is this Sharon......" Yes, I said tentatively and with apprehension.
> 
> "I have your wallet here" Whhaaat, are you kidding me? I didn't know I lost my wallet today!
> 
> "Well, I have it here-did you have any money in it?" No, just a couple of debit and credit cards and a few other cards such as hospital card and whatnot. Not a single thing missing! :clap:
> 
> I was so amazed that someone actually turned it in before I realized it was lost!


That is an amazing story Sharon - it kinda restores your faith in humanity, doesn't it? 

Kudos to the good samaritan that turned it in without removing a thing. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> That is an amazing story Sharon - it kinda restores your faith in humanity, doesn't it?
> 
> Kudos to the good samaritan that turned it in without removing a thing. :clap::clap:


Helps to restore one's faith in human nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Darn!!*

Deleted, duplicate post.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, Bridget, and all the current and coming G-Doxies. After seeing how cute Bridget was as a pup, I'm triple rooting for her puppies! 

Sharon, that's an amazing story! There are good people, I'm not sure where the majority of them are, other than here in the Shang. But I always thought Toronto would never be that. And although my son did suffer a severe set back during finals, he has lost his wallet twice and twice, he was contacted. Once, Canada post sent it back, so the person took it to the post office and they find the address/mail it as a courtesy. Second, a lady called him and asked for him by name. He was so stunned and frankly, so was I. Then, there are the other times such as my $40 SNOW SHOVEL being stolen off my porch in the middle of our stormy winter AND my son's back pac, with macbook, iPod, notes, camera, and wallet WITH money and id, being stolen during exams. His gf's car was broken into within 8 minutes of their entrance into the restaurant for a take out order. Eventually, things that go around and come around. Whatever that means. But for you today, it's SO much nicer to hear that everything is in tact. Way to go! 

Good night everyone, and I'm still waiting for Don's late nite post. He's been burning that candle late hasn't he? Where are you Don and co.?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with a warm breakfast is ready when you are to get you on your way this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 2C this morning, but the last of yesterday's snow is gone. We shall see.


----------



## bhil

Morning all! It's going to be a beautiful 22C out here today for our last day of summer before temperatures drop to a high of 1 for tomorrow. Can someone remind me of why I live in Saskatchewan?


----------



## KC4

Good Mornin' Shang Gang!

Thans for coffee and breakfast this morning Marc. I wonder where Don is heading to now...I'll head to my birdie - there's probably an answer in there..



bhil said:


> Morning all! It's going to be a beautiful 22C out here today for our last day of summer before temperatures drop to a high of 1 for tomorrow. Can someone remind me of why I live in Saskatchewan?


I hear ya Sean and feel your pain. Snow is in the forecast today for Calgary...It better not damage my tulips which are just starting to show some color.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Same thing here in reverse. It is 3C and the snow flurries have just stopped ........... and going up to 18C with sunshine on Thursday ................. and then back to 3C and snow on Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. My wife was going to plant some things outside on Sat. until I told her of the forecast for snow on Sunday.


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> Morning all! It's going to be a beautiful 22C out here today for our last day of summer before temperatures drop to a high of 1 for tomorrow. Can someone remind me of why I live in Saskatchewan?


Because otherwise you'd have to put up with BC politics, Alberta ********, Manitoba floods, Ontarian centrist thinking, Quebec politics (etc, etc.)? 

or ...

You like the view?


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> Because otherwise you'd have to put up with BC politics, Alberta ********, Manitoba floods, Ontarian centrist thinking, Quebec politics (etc, etc.)?
> 
> or ...
> 
> You like the view?


Not much of a view (or maybe that's too much of a view), so it must be the other stuff. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all,

Offline, disconnected, at present I am at my mom's on her phone and have been on the phone with Bell Canada for over an HOUR. transferred to 6 people now and on hold....................I am sooo pissed. This is after spending TWO hours and NINE people last time. For a communications company their internal communications SUCK.

Just caught up on all the posts, but missed too many to respond to so just saying hope everyone is well and happy.

My breeder sent someone over to meet my Failte as they are looking at a litter from the same mother, wanted to see the dogs conformation and temperment. They were impressed, but more impressed with my girl Shayla. This lady bred and showed German Shepherds and feels that Shayla would finish in an all breed show and she thinks I should breed her too. I don't really think that I will. I already knew Shayla was beautiful. They got some pictures of her stacked and she said she would send me some.

I have been invited down to this next litters birth, but my wheel bearing is going so I don't think an hours drive on the hwy is a good idea at present and I don't have $300 to fix it right now.

Take care

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Sorry to hear about your communication woes. "For a communications company their internal communications SUCK." From what you wrote, I would have to agree with you in this situation. Bon chance.


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> Not much of a view (or maybe that's too much of a view), so it must be the other stuff. Thanks for the reminder.


There's plenty of view. "Saskatchewan: where you can watch your dog run away, for three days." 

Personally I love the wide open skies and watching the weather roll across the prairie, and seeing endless trains rolling across on the horizon.


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Offline, disconnected, at present I am at my mom's on her phone and have been on the phone with Bell Canada for over an HOUR. transferred to 6 people now and on hold....................I am sooo pissed. This is after spending TWO hours and NINE people last time. For a communications company their internal communications SUCK.
> 
> Just caught up on all the posts, but missed too many to respond to so just saying hope everyone is well and happy.
> 
> My breeder sent someone over to meet my Failte as they are looking at a litter from the same mother, wanted to see the dogs conformation and temperment. They were impressed, but more impressed with my girl Shayla. This lady bred and showed German Shepherds and feels that Shayla would finish in an all breed show and she thinks I should breed her too. I don't really think that I will. I already knew Shayla was beautiful. They got some pictures of her stacked and she said she would send me some.
> 
> I have been invited down to this next litters birth, but my wheel bearing is going so I don't think an hours drive on the hwy is a good idea at present and I don't have $300 to fix it right now.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Jeanne


Wow! 
Hang in there with Bell Jeanne- they are hoping you'll give up and hang up in disgust. Easier for them. 

I know your dogs are beauties....I've seen the pictures....


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> There's plenty of view. "Saskatchewan: where you can watch your dog run away, for three days."
> 
> Personally I love the wide open skies and watching the weather roll across the prairie, and seeing endless trains rolling across on the horizon.


Drat! That train's blocking the view!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, Elaine. I was in SK once, driving from Calgary to Regina. I was amazed at the flatness of the province.


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> Drat! That train's blocking the view!


When I first moved to BC from the prairies I complained that the mountains (& trees) were blocking the view.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all from Moab, Utah. 87 F as I type this, but the winds are blowing dust everywhere. No internet service for over 24 hours sure does cramp a guy's style.


----------



## winwintoo

Love the picture Elaine. Whenever I make the drive to Moose Jaw (or anywhere else in the country) I wonder what the pioneers thought when they made the trip - how would they know it they were there yet?

I feel closed in by the mountains and I always like to see them in my rear view mirror.

It's been a beauty of a day here, the trees are all budded out and in a couple of days they will be all covered with leaves.

I've had a busy day so some hot chocolate and a nap is in my future.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

*Doxie Alert!*

Not sure what kind of doxie these critters in southeastern Utah might be, hairy things they are too.

Anyone know anything about doxies that can identify these long haired varmits?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Don. Nice temps. Of course, you could be back in Edmonton -- 
Tonight -- Periods of rain mixed with snow ending this evening then clearing. Wind northwest 30 km/h gusting to 50 becoming light overnight. Low zero.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Margaret. Some hot chocolate and a nap sounds good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, looks like a long hair standard on the left, and not sure what is on the right. Not too many white doxies, at least not pure bred doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck with your phone connections and your employment situation. Paix et bon chance.


----------



## KC4

Good night Marc et al.

Margaret - I like your new avatar -Is it some of your handiwork?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Don, looks like a long hair standard on the left, and not sure what is on the right. Not too many white doxies, at least not pure bred doxies.


It's a mutant Ninja Doxie....verrrrrrrrrrrry dangerous - take their opponents out at the ankles every time!


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Good night Marc et al.
> 
> Margaret - I like your new avatar -Is it some of your handiwork?


Yes it is. I made it, but I can't take credit for the design. I bought a tutorial and this is my interpretation of it. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Night all from Moab, UT where it is too hot to sleep yet, and you have to know I hate it when that happens.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Burnt mom*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, all the current and coming G-Doxies. I'm so sorry that i missed everyone here today but my youngest had a soccer tourney. Believe it or not, I'm burnt. I can't believe how red in the face and arms I am. The top of my head as well. Wow. The next three days are going to be about the same but this time, I'm going to wear some sun screen assistants. I'm tired but can't sleep because it was such a hectic day. 

I've had some chuckles over the same old, same old about Saskatchewan and it's 'flat lands'. I lived in Regina for the majority of my life and felt that way until I turned about 18 and went up to Prince Albert to spend the summer with my girlfriend. I was doing that 'sleep while you drive' thing then suddenly, i jerked to attention. I actually pulled my car over thinking I had taken some type of wrong turn. There were beautiful hills, valleys, and I thought perhaps i was somewhere in Alberta or Manitoba. Nope, i was in northern-ish Saskatchewan and it truly was beautiful. But as for that see your dog run for three days thing :lmao::lmao:, that unblocked view also gives Regina the honor of having THE most beautiful sunsets in the world, IMHO and I have seen a fair amount of the world. So having said that, I would also like to say that in Regina, just driving a few minutes outside the city can afford one the most beautiful shows of the Northern Lights. I have never seen them anything like that here in lovely, lovely (sarcastic) Toronto. I was telling my friend today that Toronto's most beautiful sight is the drive on the Lakeshore from east to west. I'm not joking. toronto's skyline, although completely man made, is still breathtaking to me. It's about the only thing that takes my breath away aside from the SMOG. Toronto has wonderful qualities if you have the time and money to find them. But we do have a very competitive food market and this affords us one of the lowest grocery and electronics (not food, I know).prices.

Don, today, I'm not envying you as I look at my red, red face! I look like an odd tomato. But I'm glad you guys are getting wonderful weather. You'll have to get that hairy little doxie to use his little tail to fan you to sleep! Hi to Ann and your travel buddies.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning one and all. Coffee is on and today we present the Moab Mob, a collection of fresh fruits and pastries along with your favourite teas.

Vicki, speaking of being burned, you ought to see my forearms. I take Lipitor and the sun has an adverse reaction to my arms at times. This year is particularly bad. I have a heat rash that itches like crazy and looks like sunburn with a thousand tiny blisters. Ann has had me try various creams and ointments, so far all to no avail. I may have to resort to wearing long sleeve shirts until it settles down or turns into a tan.

The sun here is amazingly hot and one can burn in less than 15 minutes if not careful to use sun screen, and even then, not to expose yourself for too long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and fruit. I recall the sun in Arizona and California, and those were the days before sunscreen. Take care and keep posting those great pics at St. Albert's Place. They are spectacular.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Nice sunny morning with no wind, 4C temps and going up to 13C this afternoon with lots of sunshine. Just fed the doxies, let them outside as I hung up towels that I washed last night.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Your shadow!*

morning Don! I seem to be following you around here! i'm actually smiling for the 1st time in about three hours. I pm'd you and then saw there was a new post in that annoying thread, read your reply and said, 'yup, bingo'. I had JUST written you telling you basically exactly what you then said. I must have been reading your mind....

Thanks so much for the fresh coffee and pastries. I'm so sorry to hear about the reaction. Is that something they warned about with the Lipitor? If so, do they have any suggestions? Wow, that sounds SO uncomfortable, have you tried simple cornstarch - i know, Ann likely has already done something like that. Please do cover up with some light cotton sleeves. It simply wouldn't do to have Singed SINC!! Have you even slept yet?? You have a pretty daunting day ahead so get some rest. Take care to all of you.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I read your comments in the weather thread about the F temps down here. Oddly enough, I find F to be easy to relate to in the US, but like you think C in Canada. I think it is a condition caused by relating to what now is the norm here, but having lived in the US in your case, and me being raised for over half my lid on F in this country, is why we think like we do.


----------



## SINC

Hi Vicki, I did get you PM and even answered it. 

Re the thread you refer to, I tire of being called racist when I had no such intention. That is why I tried to expand on my thoughts to show the reasons for my views were not driven by race. The race card is too easily played by some here.


----------



## SINC

Actually today will not involve much driving at all. We are off to Arches National Park to have a look around and see the likes of these:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow!!*

Morning Dr. G! May I have one of those nicely washed and sun-dried towels for my bath this morning?

Don, those are really, really unique structures. I love looking at those rock formations. You've got to wonder how it came to be so don't you? I mean, not scientifically, but just - the wow factor.

Yes, I did get your pm and thanks. I agree about the race card. It's getting to the point where there are just too many tulips to tiptoe through. I don't even know how the hell we word things anymore, without using a new thesaurus called the 'politically correct' thesaurus. That's why there are too many misunderstood articles out there. Everyone takes the most tangential route to the final destination and unless you're on intellectual vacation or enjoy a labyrinth of words, sometimes it's easier to just say what you mean. Even people of African descent are tired of the pussy-footing around who they are. My friends refer to themselves as 'black'. My gay female friends refer to themselves as '*****' and I REALLY hate that word but they've told me to just stop. My Chinese friends tell me I can't refer to ourselves as Chinese but rather, 'Asians'. But you know, I'm Chinese. He's Korean, and she's Japanese, etc. Why is that incorrect? I'm honestly, confused. My kids are all what i call 'halfies'. They're half Euro and half me but I call them the 'color of tomorrow'. My 12-year old daughter asked me 'What am I?' I responded, 'annoying':lmao: 

Glad to hear that you've only got a brief drive. It's just horrid to drive in heat. I've done the Nevada in the middle of summer and WHOOOO!! I prayed for snow!! We'll look forward to more pictures of your journey.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Two great pics, Don. I wonder how much longer those sorts of formations will be left standing before natural erosion causes them to topple. Still, it is great that they are still standing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, when they are dry, you may have one. They will have an ocean scent, nice and fresh.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at just past 11AM, going up to 15C this afternoon. Blue skies and the air is so pure it could give you a headach taking it all in with that touch of sea breeze to make it smelling even fresher. I have loads of laundry out on the line with more to come.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Where's the...*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, when they are dry, you may have one. They will have an ocean scent, nice and fresh.


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Thank you Dr. G! Where's the 'ahhhhhhhh' smiley?
Vicki


----------



## bhil

A sore good morning to everyone. I spent a few hours yesterday trying to rototill up my wifes's garden. Those of you that have lived in Regina and tried to work with the soil will understand what I'm talking about. I ache all over today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, they are dry already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Yes, I have some appreciation of using a Troy Built Roto-Tiller here in St.John's. They are worthless, in that when you dig down more than 3 inches you hit rocks, from the size of peanuts, walnuts, baseballs, watermelons, and larger. I do it all by hand with a shovel.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

Again I say "global warming? my aunt fanny"

We are in the midst of a blizzard. Yes, a blizzard. A woman just called the radio station to say that she was pulled over between Moose Jaw and Regina because visibility is zero. It's pouring rain and snowing at the same time.

Someone pinch me when May arrives, if it ever does.

Sean I feel for you trying to till up that Regina gumbo. If you had waited until today to do it you'd be hip deep before you even got started.

sigh.

On a happier note, since I no longer telecommute, I am turning what was my office space into a craft space and slowly getting it into shape. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Two days ago we had snow and today it is sunny and 13C. So, have faith in the weather.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> morning Don! I seem to be following you around here! i'm actually smiling for the 1st time in about three hours. I pm'd you and then saw there was a new post in that annoying thread, read your reply and said, 'yup, bingo'. I had JUST written you telling you basically exactly what you then said. I must have been reading your mind....
> 
> Thanks so much for the fresh coffee and pastries. I'm so sorry to hear about the reaction. Is that something they warned about with the Lipitor? If so, do they have any suggestions? Wow, that sounds SO uncomfortable, have you tried simple cornstarch - i know, Ann likely has already done something like that. Please do cover up with some light cotton sleeves. It simply wouldn't do to have Singed SINC!! Have you even slept yet?? You have a pretty daunting day ahead so get some rest. Take care to all of you.
> Vicki


Ahhh, isn't this a prime example of the burnt, leading the burnt???:lmao::lmao:

Y'all be careful out there....the sun is at it's highest intensity at THIS time of year (not in summer like most believe)

Don- Have you tried aloe vera to calm that burn down? That is what works the best for me and I'm a burner not a tanner. I burn, peel and then re-burn (if I am not verrry careful)


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 



Dr.G. said:


> Two great pics, Don. I wonder how much longer those sorts of formations will be left standing before natural erosion causes them to topple. Still, it is great that they are still standing. Enjoy.


I thought the same thing when I looked at them - It can't be too much longer for the top one. What a shame - I wonder if man will step in to intervene with Mother's Nature's process and save the arch. 



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, when they are dry, you may have one. They will have an ocean scent, nice and fresh.


Me too please! Thanks! 


bhil said:


> A sore good morning to everyone. I spent a few hours yesterday trying to rototill up my wifes's garden. Those of you that have lived in Regina and tried to work with the soil will understand what I'm talking about. I ache all over today.


Yup - Rototillers are back breakers - be careful out there. 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sean. Yes, I have some appreciation of using a Troy Built Roto-Tiller here in St.John's. They are worthless, in that when you dig down more than 3 inches you hit rocks, from the size of peanuts, walnuts, baseballs, watermelons, and larger. I do it all by hand with a shovel.


Geez, if it isn't snow, it's dirt you are shoveling. 


winwintoo said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Again I say "global warming? my aunt fanny"
> 
> We are in the midst of a blizzard. Yes, a blizzard. A woman just called the radio station to say that she was pulled over between Moose Jaw and Regina because visibility is zero. It's pouring rain and snowing at the same time.
> 
> Someone pinch me when May arrives, if it ever does.
> 
> Sean I feel for you trying to till up that Regina gumbo. If you had waited until today to do it you'd be hip deep before you even got started.
> 
> sigh.
> 
> On a happier note, since I no longer telecommute, I am turning what was my office space into a craft space and slowly getting it into shape.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I wonder if Regina gumbo is like Houston's Gumbo soil...Most of the city was built on lowlands (i.e. swamp) and the native "soil" is a sticky, thick substance with no drainage whatsoever. 

Enjoy the creation of your craft space! Woot!


----------



## bhil

KC4 said:


> ...I wonder if Regina gumbo is like Houston's Gumbo soil...Most of the city was built on lowlands (i.e. swamp) and the native "soil" is a sticky, thick substance with no drainage whatsoever...


Yep, that sounds about right. Regina was built on a swamp as well.

On the plus side, the snow has stopped . . . for now.


----------



## Bolor

Good afternoon all. Got my "Victoria day" lights down from the eaves yesterday and started power-washing the deck to stain. It took me a full week to thatch (dethatch?) my lawn and that wore me out. It will take me another couple of days to complete the deck before I can stain.

All this talk of snow is depressing. We are to get some on Saturday.

I agree with Elaine on the beauty of Saskatchewan. We have driven across a few times and they put the trans Canada in just the right place to see the variety of southern Sask. Traveling through at different times of the summer is fascinating as well. Northern Ontario ismuch more boring than Sask.


----------



## MLeh

The territory I travel regularly is BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Yukon & NWT. There is beauty everywhere - you just have to look.

This one was taken at the end of a long drive through the Boreal forest in Saskatchewan, ending up on the Saskatchewan/Manitoba border in Flin Flon. It's not flat there, but I find it just as gorgeous. 

(Sorry about the size of the pictures - I try to reduce them, but it doesn't work.)


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

No snow here, on the ground... can't swear that it didn't try. Crazy weather! Left home about 11:30am yesterday to keep appointment with Psych. via friend with a car who was nice enough to offer me a ride since he's clear across town up in the North West... so driving along... drove across "the line" of no rain to rain. By the time we got up to Northland Village Mall it was pouring and thundering and the temp. dropped like a lead ballon... pouring at home by the time we got back too. These are the times I soooo appreciate when someone says, "hey could you use a ride today?" It was so ugly I might have taken a taxi home. By night time the wind was blowing like a banshee... now it's a whole -1ºC. 

And yet... yes I do still believe in global warming if I put "weather" in a global context. A tiny little bit here would be nice though... 

I have an appointment with the Family Doc. this afternoon who is of course also across town, but a little easier to get at by transit. I just hope it doesn't do something stupid again!


----------



## Cameo

KC4 said:


> Wow!
> Hang in there with Bell Jeanne- they are hoping you'll give up and hang up in disgust. Easier for them.
> 
> I know your dogs are beauties....I've seen the pictures....


 
Well I was on the phone for 3 hours, shuffled back and forth and I was finally told that I owed them nothing and my phone would be working when I got home. It wasn't. I went into town and used a pay phone only to have the whole thing started over - actually ended up talking to one person I had spoken to in credit and collections again who told me to phone in the morning and speak to a supervisor because he could not bring up anything for me and maybe it may take a bit of time for the changes to take place.

I get paid up in Feb and reconnected from past issues (one of my kids racked up a really large bill but I couldn't find out which one and when almost finished paying off they disconnected me). Next month I get a statement stating Bell owes me a credit - which made sense cause they charged me for a month when I didn't have any service - then they send me a bill for $185.00 - then a statement stating I have a credit of $39.00 - then I get a bill for $243.00 and disconnected. So, I spend the time on the phone with them yesterday - but I don't owe them anything according to Billing and Credit and Collections. I got home yesterday to find a statement in the mail stating yet again that I have a credit of $39.39. So, today I phoned them back from my Mom's as I don't have a phone connection yet and they state AGAIN that it is fixed and wanted to charge me a $55.00 reconnection fee. I told them that if I owe them nothing then I don't owe them a reconnection fee as I shouldn't have been disconnected in the first place..........so, I am supposed to have a connection by 5:00 this afternoon and once again I was GUARRANTEED that this was fixed and in the system for all departments to see. I will believe it when I receive my next bill.............

They don't like me much now I am sure because I lost it yesterday and pretty much told them they were totally incompetent. ooops.

Margaret is a whiz with jewellery, she makes beautiful stuff.

Is Regina really rocky? My area is really rocky underneath and hard to dig up in places as I found out when putting in a new garden last year.

Have you found out if Brigette is pregnant yet? Fingers crossed. 

The kittens are already two weeks old now, eyes opened last week and boy o boy are they chubby little things. Mama is a good mom, and if you pick one up then she comes up and sits on you two and rubs the kitten with the side of her face to let it know she is there to protect. She has given up sticking them under my bed, or in it, finally. I think they are getting too heavy for her to pick up!!!!!

It is a lovely day her, I can't believe I read that someone was getting snow. That is terrible......hopefully this is the last bit.....

Anyhow, taking my laptop to a little cafe with internet service so that I can send off job applications. Have a great day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, that is so amazing and frustrating. I too "lose it" when I am faced hour and hour with this sort of situation. I respect your will-power to stick with this and see it to the end.

"Have you found out if Brigette is pregnant yet? Fingers crossed. " We will know if Bridget is pregnant by the end of the month. We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

Marc, how do you "know" when a dog is pregnant? Is there a test?


----------



## Dr.G.

Would you believe an X-ray???? An ultra-sound test can hurt the pups, but not an X-ray. This also tells us how many pups there are waiting to be born. We did not know the first time that there would be 6, but did know that there would be 8 in the second litter. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Would you believe an X-ray???? An ultra-sound test can hurt the pups, but not an X-ray. This also tells us how many pups there are waiting to be born. We did not know the first time that there would be 6, but did know that there would be 8 in the second litter. We shall see.


But how can you tell before the x-rays? Does she get moody similar to a human mother
or she wants to eat more?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, she is starting to nest, such as build a nest out of a blanket. Her mom is starting to mother her, so these are signs. Her aunt, Abby, who is spayed, is starting to gather up toys and lie on them, which she has done the two times Daisy was pregnant. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Good luck at the doctor's office. I saved a couple of hours this morning by not goint to the Health Sciences Center and having someone come in to my house to take a blood sample. $35 but it was worth not having to spend hours waiting for something I hate. He was in and out in 13 minutes.


----------



## Dreambird

An x-ray, Marc? That will not hurt anything but an ultrasound might...  Learn something new everyday! Well... I hope she is pregnant! 

Re: the blood work, they don't offer that kind of service here that I know of, however this visit is to discuss various tests already done so have to go into office anyway. 

Just about to run out the door... have to give myself at least an hour...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Diane.


----------



## Dreambird

Thank you Marc... 

Just got home... took the time to stop downtown and get my hair "chopped"...  Looks and feels much better now! 

The test results at the Doctor's were very good... every thing came back normal, so the "issues" I'm having are at least not likely something awful. He suspects a couple of things which will mean a couple of more tests which will result in the proper medication depending on what happens there. "Completely curable no matter what it says" he assures me...  Just to pick the right treatment. 

Downtown was a pain in the nethers! It's all construction and blocked off here and there which I was not used to as I rarely go there. I certainly got my quotient of exercise today...


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that all went well, Diane. Have some late night snacks at the Cafe Chez Marc. On the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just realized that it was 32 years to the day that I successfully defended my doctoral dissertation at the University of Georgia. If any of you have gone through this undertaking, you know that it is like root canal work ................. without any sort of pain killers. It was nearly 3 hours of hell ............ but I survived to tell the tale.


----------



## Dr.G.

Next Wed. is the second birthday of the second litter of pups. So, we should have a big birthday party. Dach is already wearing his hat .............. from last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope some good fortune comes you way tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange that Victoria Day is being celebrated on the 18th and not the 25th.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies party WILL be celebrated on their actual birth date -- May 20th.


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight... 
Thank you for the munchies! Most appreciated...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, all the current and coming G-Doxies!

Thank you so much for that towel, I'm still using it as my inhaler! I have been severely sidelined by sun stroke and then the inanity of a another thread. Thank goodness for one thing:
1) the Shang
2) Adam Lambert!

Hi Dreambirdie! 

I haven't seen you too much for a bit. i've just been catching up on all Shang posts here today. Are you ok? We are here for you, please let us know. I HATE having blood work done. i haven't had more than one series since my 2nd marriage in 96. I shall never have it again for anyone except perhaps, the health of my family. How are your veins? Mine suck.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 2ND LITTER OF BABY DOXIES!! Hopefully, you'll have some sibs very, very soon! We are all keeping our fingers, toes, and everything else crossed.!
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Good nite everyone. Don't let the bedbugs bite! Lets all hope that insomnia doesn't strike Vickie tonite or she'll be posting all nite and we'll have to read them tomorrow morning!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hahahahaaa!!!*



sharonmac09 said:


> Good nite everyone. Don't let the bedbugs bite! Lets all hope that insomnia doesn't strike Vickie tonite or she'll be posting all nite and we'll have to read them tomorrow morning!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

I've taken steps to ensure that i actually get some sleep tonight. I have a very long day again, tomorrow so I HAVE to sleep. I have to say however, that the insomnia was my sole survival skill for my degrees. Don't tell Dr. G that. And yes Dr.G, i have done the dissertation. I would rather have three C-sections again, and two were excruciating, than ever do the entire thesis ritual. I never thought I'd get done or through it. I quit drinking coffee the day I was done. I've had perhaps, 6 cups in almost 10 years. Bleaachhhh.

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now ready, as is a buffet-style breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 8C with lots of sunshine ............... going up to 18C with lots of sunshine. A great day for us.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. It's -3 here this morning. And today is the day that the building has arranged for the installation of our air conditioners. 

Last year they didn't come to install my air conditioner until July 1st - after most of the hot weather.

Coffee for me this morning. Thanks.

Margaret


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all. Beautiful morning and pleasantly sunny and warm today.

Thank for the coffee.

Sharon


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. From what my wife tells me, since she spent the summers of her youth at a lake outside of Regina, the summer is HOT in SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. Nice and sunny here as well -- 16C and very sunny with no wind.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Margaret. From what my wife tells me, since she spent the summers of her youth at a lake outside of Regina, the summer is HOT in SK.


Like all parts of the years in SK, temperature varies wildly from day to day. I can remember snowstorms in May (not that hard to remember a couple days back) and I can remember being in shorts in late December. I can also remember 30+ weather in May and -40+ weather in December. It seems that 20+ degree shifts in the weather are not that strange. But you are correct, summer can get very hot around here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. Like usual Wed was another late night thanks to poker, but I'm feeling fairly good this morning. 

On a completely related topic, has anyone tried the Beaver Buzz energy drink? It's 100% Canadian and made with natural sugars. The Saskatoon berry version is fantastic. It's now my Thursday morning drink of choice.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sean. How is Life treating you today?


Pretty good Marc, how about yourself?


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> Pretty good Marc, how about yourself?



I am doing well, Sean. I teach early in the morning so that I am free to work out in the garden after 930AM. Then, like now, I come in, teach some more, have lunch and go back outside in the garden.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> I am doing well, Sean. I teach early in the morning so that I am free to work out in the garden after 930AM. Then, like now, I come in, teach some more, have lunch and go back outside in the garden.


A nice schedule, especially if the weather is nice. I have a busy day ahead. I have to put the finishing touches on my presentation to give it to the VP tomorrow for the final decision on whether or not the new format will stay. I'm hoping it does as I have put a lot of effort into it, and it looks much better than a standard presentation.


----------



## winwintoo

Good luck with the presentation Sean- rock the house!

Yes the temp here is Saskatchewan varies wildly from day to day and you don't have to travel far to have completely different weather. Maple Creek near the Alberta border is usually several degrees hotter than Swift Current only a few miles further east. Lately, Regina has gotten very little winter snow compared to Whitewood which is 100 miles east.

And for some reason in recent years, the summers have become humid on top of the heat. I don't know if the humidity is a new thing of if I am just less able to tolerate it.

News flash - I didn't win the 6-49. Dang it.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> A nice schedule, especially if the weather is nice. I have a busy day ahead. I have to put the finishing touches on my presentation to give it to the VP tomorrow for the final decision on whether or not the new format will stay. I'm hoping it does as I have put a lot of effort into it, and it looks much better than a standard presentation.



True. I have to teach 7 days a week to keep up with all of the postings, but I can start at 7AM and go until midnight, on and off all day when it suits me. Students are free to post in the same "flex time" manner, so everyone is happy.

Good luck with your presentation.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Morning to all!*

Good morning everyone!

HAHAHAHAAAAA!! No onslaught of rants from me last night! I barely stayed awake long enough to finish Lost! I was SO glad they actually had that 'explainer' episode before the finale. I'm not very good at stringing the story together so the explanations really helped me last night. In fact, I'm going to re-watch it today (the finale, to see the last half again. How did you like it Dr. G?

Sean, that Regina gumbo just SUCKS the big one when it comes to gardening. That soil is something that simply can't be rototilled. My 1st ex used to work it by hand then tiller. I just watched it sit there in huge, globby, lumps. 

How are the G-Doxies today Dr. G? Any more nesting and other behaviors today? i'm so excited!! I really am. We are going to be aunts and uncles people!!

Thanks for coffee. I'm actually not hungry or thirsty yet. I'm still half asleep and shall watch an episode of the Sopranos to wake me up. Their early episodes were laden with twists on phrases and frankly, they're hilarious. For eg., Tony said something about 'not like Hannibal Lecture' then Paulie heard, 'ministry of the interior' as 'interior designer'. Those moments are brilliant writing. I don't know if any of you guys watched that series but I loved it.

I have an extremely long and stressful day today. I have a long awaited meeting at my kids' school about a very serious bullying issue plaguing my youngest child. Then there's their spring concert where my daughter has a trumpet solo or three, then the TDSB budget consults for Wards 7-10 following. I'm going to have a severe headache again tonight but hopefully, the season finales of Grey's and CSI shall assist me with diffusing the pain.

Talk to you all later. Have a great day everyone!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good luck with the presentation Sean- rock the house!
> 
> Yes the temp here is Saskatchewan varies wildly from day to day and you don't have to travel far to have completely different weather. Maple Creek near the Alberta border is usually several degrees hotter than Swift Current only a few miles further east. Lately, Regina has gotten very little winter snow compared to Whitewood which is 100 miles east.
> 
> And for some reason in recent years, the summers have become humid on top of the heat. I don't know if the humidity is a new thing of if I am just less able to tolerate it.
> 
> News flash - I didn't win the 6-49. Dang it.
> 
> Margaret


Margaret, the lack of a 30C+ humidex for all but a few days is one thing that both my wife and I like about the summers here in St.John's. I came here from Georgia where heat and humidity were normal from June until Sept. Deborah came here from Calgary, having spent summers in Calgary, Edmonton, Winnipeg and Regina. So, she hates the fact that we don't get a real Spring here in St.John's, but likes the lack of really hot and humid temps.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, the lack of a 30C+ humidex for all but a few days is one thing that both my wife and I like about the summers here in St.John's. I came here from Georgia where heat and humidity were normal from June until Sept. Deborah came here from Calgary, having spent summers in Calgary, Edmonton, Winnipeg and Regina. So, she hates the fact that we don't get a real Spring here in St.John's, but likes the lack of really hot and humid temps.


As hot and humid as it is here in the summer, it still is no where near a place like Houston, TX.

3 years in a row, I spent a week in Houston at the end of October and it was still so hot and humid, you couldn't tell if it was raining or not 

It's getting colder here, down to -1 now and they're predicting rain by noon - with this cold, will likely be snow instead of rain.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I was in Houston, TX one August, enroute to Tuscon, AZ. The heat and humidity in Houston was oppressive, and the dry heat in Tuscon nearly dropped me.

Still, when it was 99F and 98% humidity was about the worst I ever experienced in Waycross, GA. These were the days before humidex readings were used.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada, Badger, NL is currently the warmest spot in ALL of Canada. No doxies in Badger, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Dr.G.

Found a great Mark Twain website.

The Official Web Site of Mark Twain


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

... thought I'd allow myself a "sleep in" today... but NO! The phone woke me up so here I am, up since 9:30AM... oh well, s'okay I actually feel awake... 

Hi Vicki,
Thanks for asking, but I'm fine!  I've been having gastro-intestinal sorts of complaints and fatique so all the tests were aimed at trying to rule out the most "horrible" things that could be wrong and they all came back A-OK. But the symptoms persist so now the Doctor thinks it may be either an infection or an ulcer, so needs a couple more tests to determine which so as to give me the right treatment. He decided this after we talked about what's been going on in my life the last little while... so... he's pretty good, we'll see. Also something he wants to do purely on a preventative basis as I'm still young compared to my Mom... she has terrible hardening of the arteries in her legs to the point she can barely walk any distance anymore at 79... I have no symptoms what so ever, so he wishes to do a Doppler whatever of my legs just to see what's what... in case anything looks like it needs "nipping in the bud". 

So he's just being cautious on one hand and not throwing treatments at me that might be the wrong one, which is all good! ... even if I do have to be at these appointments at 8:15AM and 9:15AM... XX)



ciaochiao said:


> Hi Dreambirdie!
> 
> I haven't seen you too much for a bit. i've just been catching up on all Shang posts here today. Are you ok? We are here for you, please let us know. I HATE having blood work done. i haven't had more than one series since my 2nd marriage in 96. I shall never have it again for anyone except perhaps, the health of my family. How are your veins? Mine suck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Stress will cause all sorts of ailments. Still, you are dealing with it well, and that is a start. Have some herbal green tea with us all at 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit over 20C right now in the shade of my backyard. The doxies are all sprawled out in the shade wondering what happened to the snow on Monday.


----------



## Dreambird

Herbal green tea will be nice Marc... 20ºC... 

It's a whole 4ºC here... :-( This cold weather just will not end... it is waiting for me to cry "Uncle, there is no such thing as global warming!" but I cannot... *sigh**


----------



## ciaochiao

*Tests*

hi Diane:

Just a thought but did your doc do a stool sample? I don't know what your symptoms are but recently, there has been a quiet epidemic of parasitic infections in the GI region of people. The likely reason is many come back from tropical holidays and bring it with them. The other of course, is because air travel is very fluid between countries and most of the GI infections are from E. coli borne bacteria plus parasites. Some of these parasites reside and multiply only in the gi regions and are thankfully, not blood borne. Blood tests will not reveal anything but stool samples will. G. lamblia is very difficult to detect but surprisingly, one of the most common parasites carried via feces. 

Thanks for the tea offerings Dr. G. I shall be off to my kids' school by then but I don't mind cold tea. In fact, I don't like tea unless it's iced. Please do save whatever is left in the pot for me! I'm so glad to hear that you're getting a beautiful day. I guess it's moving west to east? We're at 18 now but the weekend is going to be very cold and ucky. Typical. Long weekend, kids and adults needing a nice break, weather uncooperative. Oh well, that's Canada.
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Yes, Vicki he did indeed.  Also tested for blood.

The bacteria I'm supposed to get tested for is through a breath test... for H. Pilori which can cause infections and ulcers.


----------



## winwintoo

The day goes on and the air conditioner saga continues...........

For those who haven't been keeping up, I moved here almost 2 years ago. The first year when I asked to have an air conditioner installed, I was given really bad information so that didn't work. Then I got the right air conditioner and called again to make an appointment and nobody showed up to do the install. Fast forward to mid-October, they did show up to remove the air conditioner that they never got around to installing.

Then last summer they again overlooked me and while everyone else got their A/Cs installed mid-May, mine wasn't done until July 1st.

Now again this year - I'm thinking "surely they'll get it right" and once again, I could hear the installers way down the hall reading off numbers and checking to make sure they were done before they moved to the next floor. I opened my door and hollered at them. Guess what. My apartment was once again not on the list, but the guy kindly came and lifted it into place for me.

Makes me feel like a drama queen.

So now I have an A/C, but the gale force wind is hitting my side of the building and since there's no way to insulate the A/C housing, the wind is coming right in.

I'll join you folks for some hot tea, maybe that will warm me up.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Herbal green tea will be nice Marc... 20ºC...
> 
> It's a whole 4ºC here... :-( This cold weather just will not end... it is waiting for me to cry "Uncle, there is no such thing as global warming!" but I cannot... *sigh**


Actually, it just hit 21C. We got all of two days of 20C last June, so today is breaking all sorts of records.

Tea is on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, hot tea for you .............. ice tea for me. Usually it is the reverse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light snow is SK ............. that should be us .................


----------



## Dreambird

Get this... extended forecast here:

Sat. 66ºF... good
Sun. 71ºF... even better
Mon. 47ºF... right back in the dumper...


----------



## Dr.G.

We will be about 5C warmer than our normal temps in mid-May until next week.


----------



## MLeh

Diane: the breath test isn't difficult at all. Just remember - no food, no water, don't even brush your teeth before you go in.

---

Weatherwise - lovely sunny day here, a few clouds scuttering overhead, a bit of a breeze coming up off the water. Lilacs and rhododendrons in bloom. Quite pleasant.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Elaine... the Doc. mentioned everything like no food, water and even what meds not to take but missed the toothbrushing...  
I still need to book the appointment, I'm not sure if they might remind me of the whole routine.


----------



## MLeh

Dreambird said:


> Thanks Elaine... the Doc. mentioned everything like no food, water and even what meds not to take but missed the toothbrushing...
> I still need to book the appointment, I'm not sure if they might remind me of the whole routine.


They take a breath sample, then give you this lemony flavoured fizzy stuff to drink, and then you have to wait 30 minutes and then you have to give another breath sample. Actual test takes a couple of minutes, but take your knitting or a book for that 30 minute wait.


----------



## Dreambird

*lol**

Got it!


----------



## winwintoo

I read somewhere today that you should always take your own reading material to the doctor's office to avoid contamination. Makes sense.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Ena

Good evening all or whatever applies when you read this post. Hope everyone is well.

Started a two week vacation today at 3 pm. Will rest for a day or two before I tackle my kitchen cupboard doors. Am going to paint them but before that am going to attach a rectangle of moulding. The doors are a flat surface so want to jazz them up or maybe it's making a silk purse out of a sow's ear ?  Love doing projects in the house, saving money, hanging around in lumber yards and using my cordless tools.


----------



## SINC

Night all from a weak connection in Rifle, Co. this evening. I hope it is strong enough to upload mybirdie.ca in the morning.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, all current and coming G-Doxies. Any news about Bridget yet? I too, was surprised about the x-ray being safer than the sonogram. Hmm, learn something every day!

Diane, I'm glad you're not being subjected to the endo- and colon-oscopies. they are more invasive and your doctor sounds like a pretty smart cookie. i wish he was our doctor as well...

I recently returned home and need to get something for my kids to eat. I just wanted to say nite nite and talk to everyone else a bit later!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hey!!*



SINC said:


> Night all from a weak connection in Rifle, Co. this evening. I hope it is strong enough to upload mybirdie.ca in the morning.


Well, well!! If it's not the 'constant travelers'! We've wondered where you were. How's the open road? i've been very, very busy over the past couple of days and haven't been to mybirdie.ca yet. I shall, to catch up on your story. Say hi to all for me! Hi Ann!!
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight. 

Good night Vicki... sweet dreams...


----------



## ciaochiao

*You too!*

Sweet dreams to you and Fidget too Diane! I hope your day is warm, welcoming, and sunny - in every way. I'm going to try and wind down from this day.
Hugs
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone from Rifle, CO. I'm packing early to get on the road and head up into Wyoming today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A great TGIF breakfast awaits you when you awaken and want to get the day started correctly. As always, our world-famous teas and coffee are ready. Enjoy.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. The snow's still falling here, and it's actually starting to stick around now. I'm hoping the forecast for the weekend holds true, and we can get rid of all this. If nothing else, it had at least better warm up for tomorrow. My grandparents 60th wedding anniversary was last week, and there is a come and go tea followed by a big family BBQ afterwards tomorrow to celebrate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Sorry to hear of the snow. That is the usual weather for the May 24th weekend here in St.John's, which usually is the last snow we see until mid-Nov. Still, people go out camping and BBQs regardless.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 16C, very sunny and very windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A windy 17C here in St.John's as we approach High Tea. Might have to have it indoors for those who don't like lots of wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

We made the local newspaper today.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ahhhhhh*

Hi Everyone!
Thanks for the pleasant refreshments and atmosphere Dr. G! I love the newspaper today! how are the little G-doxies? How's Mrs. G and yourself today? Our weather is molto schizo. I'm not sure what's up for the weekend. The forecast continually changes. 

i am so, so tired right now. I just want to lay down for the entire weekend. I'm sure however, that all I really want to do is rest now, then get things done once I'm slightly rested. Emotional matters are at times, more tiring than running a marathon on legs.

Do you have any more scones Dr. G? Is Mrs. G making any more of her famous bagels this weekend? If so, please don't forget to call me!!

What's everyone else doing this long weekend?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone has been taking all of the scones. We can't keep them in stock, fresh and warm. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Bridget is looking pregnant, but we won't know for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall be working in the garden, which is a real treat since in the past, this time of year could see me shoveling snow.


----------



## ciaochiao

*happy and sad*

BRIDGET NEWS!:clap::clap::clap::clap:

SCONES: 

Garden? I don't even want to look at my garden. it needs far too much work and the inside of my home needs more. I'm still fighting for my summer position but the worse matter is that the same person who cuckolded me has now done that to my son and his girlfriend. They now understand why I was so very, very angry three weeks ago. They're threatening to leave the camp and i can't blame them. The entire deception has left everyone very, very angry, upset, and mistrustful. This is the sentiment prior to the start of work. I can't imagine that this is productive to cooperative behavior. I have decided that should I be on honoraria, i can set the amount of time I shall 'give'. There is a reason I still want to be there and it's frankly, to serve my personal agenda. Nonetheless, I would never have regarded the situation in this manner had the last few weeks' matters not escalated in this fashion. The so-called administrator shall have a very limited amount, if any, of respect from the community. for someone who was contemplating running for a public position, he has effectively committed political suicide. 

Are you SURE there aren't any more scones Dr. G?? i'm so very happy to hear about Bridget!! This is great news. I shall sit here with all body parts crossed, hoping for confirmation of this wonderful event!
Vicki


----------



## Sonal

Marc, I think you need the doxies guarding the scones.


----------



## ciaochiao

*not i*

THIS TIME, it was not I who ensconced with the scones!! That is an excellent idea Sonal, the Doxie attack squad to the Scone table!!!

Vicki


----------



## SINC

Howdy from Rawlins, Wyoming after a six hour drive from Rifle, Colorado. We left at 74 F and it is now 62 F here and noticeably cooler. Shorts weather, but barely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, I think you need the doxies guarding the scones.


They are on it, Sonal, and not a scone has been taken .............. by anyone. I guess they are doing their job a bit too seriously.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Don. Seems like you are hitting all of the hot spots -- Rawlins, Wyoming and Rifle, Colorado. Bon voyage.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> They are on it, Sonal, and not a scone has been taken .............. by anyone. I guess they are doing their job a bit too seriously.


Perhaps if we tempted them away with a wee bit of scone...

Of course, then, how do we get the scone to use to tempt them away? 

It's a puzzler.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

A whole 9ºC here today... whoopee! 

I had a very pleasant awakening this morning though... it was so cute! Well at least to me... I opened my eyes and there was Fidget all rolled up like a tiny deer right next to my face... :love2:

Usually he sleeps like the typical male, with his back turned to me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I made the sound of a badger, and they went running. So, the scones are ready to be served in this badger-free zone. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. My wife and I wake up to the different contortions of the doxies, since each of the "bed dogs", as we call them, has a different sleeping position.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 12C at just before 9PM. The end of a fine day, when it hit 18C. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Making some fresh coffee now if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite....*

Nitey nite Dr. G., Mrs. G, current and coming G-doxies.

Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Shhhhhh, I've got the entire platter of scones. Come, pssst, over here.....Sonal, here's one for you, Diane, Don, AIIYYYYYY!!! They saw me.....SONAL!! Here, you hold the platter. i'm running!!!!!! 

Hey, hiya Don! What would you prefer, the heat or the cooler? Sorry, i'm still running....doxies are after me. They don't get that I passed the plate to Sonal!

Say hi to Ann and your travel companions
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight!

Thanks for the scone, Vicki...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are ready when you are, along with a Continental-style buffet. As well, we have fresh scones, just out of the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sat outside with the doxies. 12C and partly sunny, but none of yesterday's winds, so it is a quiet Saturday morning. I shall have to mow the lawn this afternoon, which will be the first time I have done that in mid-May since .......................... since I can't remember mowing the lawn in May.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Rawlins, WY. as we have breakfast and prepare to head out to Casper today. It has been 45 years since I have been in Casper, so I expect to see quite a change.

We saw thousands of Pronghorn antelope yesterday and I read in a local brochure that 75% of the world's Pronghorn population live within 90 miles of Casper, Wyoming, so we should see lots more today. They are tough to photograph as the blend in so well with their surroundings and usually stay far from the highways.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That must have been quite a site. Seeing Nature in the wild is slowly being lost. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

How's everyone today? 

Thanks for Coffee Marc!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning from sunny Regina. It's 14 degrees here now and I have windows open to air the place out. It's about time :clap::clap:

I'm catching up on tv watching. Most of my fav shows had the finales this week so I recorded them and will kick back today and have a marathon gore-fest.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*wowee*

WOWEE!! It's her honorableness-kimness!! How are you my brilliant, talented, and funny friend? You just grabbing the java and jetting? I'm not telling you guys where I am because then Dr. G will know where all the pastries went...oops....

Thanks for breakfast Dr. G!! Are Mrs. G's bagels ready yet? I stocked up on badger sound devices to distract the G-Squad...nothing's going to keep me from Mrs. G's cooking!

I think i may be almost as excited about Bridget as you guys Dr. G! I find myself thinking what a wonderful event this year's 4th of July will be for the Shang and G family.

How's everyone's life going today? I may be going to see Star Trek tonight. Amazingly, no one has posted spoilers in the ehMac Trek thread. Everyone's really been great so i'd better do this before I'm the bottleneck!!

As for those pronghorns Don....the prof I HATED most was at that time in my career, the north american expert on pronghorns. They really are beautiful animals and have such a unique way of silent communication between themselves. I just wish my prof had silent communication as well....we'll look forward to your pics here and in mybirdie!! When are you guys coming back? Honestly however, I'm shocked that you've been 'here' so much. it just goes to show how great your tools are plus the general efficiency of the internet/communications systems. How's your rig holding up? How's your weather today? How's Ann? Any interesting places to eat along the way? have you picked up any new and yummy recipes?

MARGARET??? Where are you, my creative, mad scientist friend? Sharon is near Halifax and is heading out for bowling. i wonder how she's doing?

How's the gardening going Dr. G? What are you planting today? We've had an entire morning of rain. It's not cold out, just grey. 

Don't forget to say hello Shang gang! We all want to know what's up in your part of town!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

winwintoo said:


> Good morning from sunny Regina. It's 14 degrees here now and I have windows open to air the place out. It's about time :clap::clap:
> 
> I'm catching up on tv watching. Most of my fav shows had the finales this week so I recorded them and will kick back today and have a marathon gore-fest.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


oooopss!! Hi Margaret! what finales are you watching?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Sunny and 16C here and I am finishing up mowing the lawn before 4PM High Tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, my wife picks the plants since she has an eye for color and the look of the garden.


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> oooopss!! Hi Margaret! what finales are you watching?
> Vicki


I watched CSI:New York, and just started Numbers and I think I have some CSI (LV) recorded as well. And then there's a few Law & Orders of all flavours. 

I managed to catch the new L&O CI this week with Jeff Goldblum - he's going to do well I think.

Some I watched last night - The Mentalist, NCIS, Ghostwhisperer. 

In between tv, I'm doing some housecleaning. My brother from Alaska is coming next weekend and I don't want him to see what a slob I am 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished with the work in the garden. Waiting for my wife to arrive with the plants.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> As for those pronghorns Don....the prof I HATED most was at that time in my career, the north american expert on pronghorns. They really are beautiful animals and have such a unique way of silent communication between themselves. I just wish my prof had silent communication as well....we'll look forward to your pics here and in mybirdie!!


Uh, there won't be many pics. Sadly, most of them are so far out of range that I can't shoot them when driving and I dare not try to use the telephoto as it is a bad idea when driving.



ciaochiao said:


> When are you guys coming back? Honestly however, I'm shocked that you've been 'here' so much. it just goes to show how great your tools are plus the general efficiency of the internet/communications systems.


We return home around the 29th. I try to get here daily though.



ciaochiao said:


> How's your rig holding up? How's your weather today? How's Ann? Any interesting places to eat along the way? have you picked up any new and yummy recipes?


Rig is fine, weather is great in mid 70s today in Casper Wyoming and Ann is fine.

I can't help you with interesting places to eat along the way. I vowed I would never eat in a restaurant again after over 30 years of forced restaurant cooking when travelling since I retired. So far I have kept that promise. Restaurants are off my list of things to do. Thus no new recipes, just doing my own cooking as usual.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I can't help you with interesting places to eat along the way. I vowed I would never eat in a restaurant again after over 30 years of forced restaurant cooking when travelling since I retired. So far I have kept that promise. Restaurants are off my list of things to do. Thus no new recipes, just doing my own cooking as usual.


Amazing! Maybe you just haven't been to a GREAT restaurant in a while. How many years have you abstained from restaurants? I thought you (grudgingly) ate in a Greek restaurant about a month ago? 

Nice to hear from you here as well as through mybirdie, Don.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Amazing! Maybe you just haven't been to a GREAT restaurant in a while. How many years have you abstained from restaurants? I thought you (grudgingly) ate in a Greek restaurant about a month ago?
> 
> Nice to hear from you here as well as through mybirdie, Don.


I did eat in a Greek, but only because a friend's 65th BD was involved.

Haven't been in a restaurant now since 2001 except when absolutely necessary. Like I said 30 plus years of eating in them week after week is over for me forever. There is no such thing as a great restaurant for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There is no such thing as a great restaurant for me." Don, I trust that The Cafe Chez Marc does not fall into this category, especially since you do some of the cooking there on certain mornings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you are travelling through an area of the US that is unknown to me, other than on a map. The closest I have been to where you are is Denver and Boulder, CO. From there, my friend and I drove an empty U-Haul truck to LA, CA.


----------



## ciaochiao

*But, but*



SINC said:


> I did eat in a Greek, but only because a friend's 65th BD was involved.
> 
> Haven't been in a restaurant now since 2001 except when absolutely necessary. Like I said 30 plus years of eating in them week after week is over for me forever. There is no such thing as a great restaurant for me.


Don, you can't be serious WHAT ABOUT RUBY'S???? (Corner Gas)
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "There is no such thing as a great restaurant for me." Don, I trust that The Cafe Chez Marc does not fall into this category, especially since you do some of the cooking there on certain mornings.


Marc, the Cafe Chez Marc does not fit that category, as you noted.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you are travelling through an area of the US that is unknown to me, other than on a map. The closest I have been to where you are is Denver and Boulder, CO. From there, my friend and I drove an empty U-Haul truck to LA, CA.


I am now on turf that I know and love, Marc. Wyoming and Montana are truly big sky country and I love the wide open spaces, the mountains and foothills and the ranch atmosphere. I could live here in a heartbeat.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Don, you can't be serious WHAT ABOUT RUBY'S???? (Corner Gas)
> Vicki


As I mentioned to Marc, I'm OK with cyber restaurants and Tv restaurants too. It's the real ones I no longer patronize. Please note this does not include pizza and burger take out places. Couldn't live without them from time to time. I'm a sucker for KFC too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife has been to both those states, and said that the landscape is beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite....*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, all current and coming G-doxies. I hope you are now surrounded by beautiful buds that shall soon blossom into beautiful flowers.

Well, please grab a big, juicy, thick, burger for me too Don! The homecut fries will make a perfect add on. Of course, do grab me the lastest KFC concoction in the US including mashed potatoes, biscuits, and corn. I really wish they'd bring that menu here to Canada!!

Drive safe and to everyone else, I hope you're having a great weekend!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let my wife sleep in this morning, and then I cooked breakfast which we ate outdoors on the back deck. Nice to have our table and chairs outside once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C this morning, so I shall be outside in the garden for most of the day.


----------



## medic03

Morning Marc, happy Victoria Day eve to you. Just popped in for some coffee. Seems rather quiet in here this morning. It is wonderfully sunny here today - chilly but sunny. I just read an email from some friends up north (near Bob) and they had snow flakes this morning - yuk!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Treena. Happy Pre-Victoria Day to you as well. 

18.5C in full sunshine. Even the doxies are hot. This is about 8C over our normal temps here in St.John's. There is, according to Environment Canada, a 53% chance of getting a couple of inches of snow today, and a 50% chance of snow on the 24th of May. After that date, the chance of snow is less than 50%.

My wife is gambling on putting out her bedding plants today. We are about 4 weeks ahead of schedule, with even leaves starting to come out on the trees. That is a sight I have not seen since the mid-1980's.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, it's 11° here and cloudy and windy so not a very nice day yet. Why does the wind seem colder in May when we'd be chortling with delight if we had the same conditions in December?

Still enjoying my gorefest of season ending tv shows and also managed to record a couple of my fav movies - The Green Mile was one of them.

Hope everyone has a great weekend, Margaret


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> Let my wife sleep in this morning, and then I cooked breakfast which we ate outdoors on the back deck. Nice to have our table and chairs outside once again.


That sounds great! Thanks for the Sunday brunch and coffee. Food eaten outside always tastes better for some reason. 


Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Treena. Happy Pre-Victoria Day to you as well.
> 
> 18.5C in full sunshine. Even the doxies are hot. This is about 8C over our normal temps here in St.John's. There is, according to Environment Canada, a 53% chance of getting a couple of inches of snow today, and a 50% chance of snow on the 24th of May. After that date, the chance of snow is less than 50%.
> 
> My wife is gambling on putting out her bedding plants today. We are about 4 weeks ahead of schedule, with even leaves starting to come out on the trees. That is a sight I have not seen since the mid-1980's.


Well, I'm tempted to put out bedding plants - but since freezing temps are forecast for the coming week here, I just don't have the huevos to risk it. 

Meanwhile I'll just have to enjoy the greening of the lawn and shrubbery and the growing color in my tulips. 



winwintoo said:


> Good morning, it's 11° here and cloudy and windy so not a very nice day yet. Why does the wind seem colder in May when we'd be chortling with delight if we had the same conditions in December?
> 
> Still enjoying my gorefest of season ending tv shows and also managed to record a couple of my fav movies - The Green Mile was one of them.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend, Margaret


The Green Mile is also one of my favorite movies. I was just talking about last night. We took our kids to the new Star Trek movie last night - It was awesome!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Might I suggest some herbal tea to calm your nerves after your "gorefest"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. It hit 20C today and all of the bedding plants were planted (by my wife) and all of our lawns were hand mowed (by me). So, it was a productive day. We shall enjoy this evening with a Sunday BBQ of salmon.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. It hit 20C today and all of the bedding plants were planted (by my wife) and all of our lawns were hand mowed (by me). So, it was a productive day. We shall enjoy this evening with a Sunday BBQ of salmon.


Good luck and best wishes for warm weather with the freshly planted crew. 

MMMmmm...BBQ Salmon...Are you doing it on a Cedar plank? I love that method.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C at 516PM. This is very rare, as is the sun still shining.

Yes, a cedar plank is required for this sort of salmon.


----------



## MLeh

One needs to remember the sun is always shining. It's just the clouds and rotation of the planet give the impression otherwise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Elaine. I shall remember this when we experience two weeks without any trace of sun in June, as happened last year. People were actually going to church praying for sunshine. It is common in St. John's not to see much sun in March and even April, but June last year was the coldest and cloudiest June on record ................... with records going back to 1880.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had the ceder plank salmon, which we ate outside ................. a fine meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite....*

Nitey nite Dr. G., Mrs. G, current and coming G-doxies. Sorry I missed everyone here today but i'll see everyone tomorrow!

I can't believe I missed mooching a piece of your cedar plank salmon Dr. G!! And was it ever nice that you let Mrs. G sleep in. She gets a deserving break from the babies for nappy time. Do you take a nappy too?

I LOVED the Green Mile. It is one of my favorite movies. They chose everyone so well, turned the King book into a really great screenplay, and of course, Spielberg just can't do any wrong. I think I've watched it at least 6 times. Last nite, a rare treat: #1 and #3 were both home for the evening. It's been A LONG time since just the three of us have had a nite in without #2 or #1's girlfriend. We went out for a bit, ate together, then watched tv including The Green Mile. I even let #3 stay up until 3:30. Needless to say, my 11 year old LOVED The Green Mile. He and I both cried in the same spot - and clapped at the same time (yep, when percy got his comeupance!). 

Tomorrow I'm off in the morning to meet another ehMac member in person and then off to chinatown for a bit of produce shopping. Then.....FIREWORKS BY THE LAKE!! Too bad Monday has to end:--(. But til then, I'm going to be .

See you all in the morning - oh, if anyone's hungry, I made a TON of jerk chicken, onions, and scented rice. help yourself to a midnite snack!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Bar Nunn, Wyoming as I await mybirdie.ca to upload. The internet WIFI connection here restricts uploads, so I have to use my cell modem and it is painfully slow here for whatever reason. The site will normally upload on high speed in about three minutes. The modem took a full 19 minutes yesterday and that seems forever as it chugs along.

Today we are off to Hardin, Montana and a visit to the site of the Battle of the Little Bighorn, where General Custer was rumoured to have said, "I just don't understand these Indians, they were friendly enough at the dance last night".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall set out some tea and coffee, and a Continental-style buffet for one and all as you awaken.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Remember, they "died with their boots on". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, don't rush home to St.Albert just yet ............. wait for the sun to melt the snow.

Edmonton, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## winwintoo

I woke at 5 a.m. to what looked like a nice day. Now it's cold and windy again. sigh

Some coffee for me this morning. I have soup on the stove for later.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. A very atypical 19C this morning. We were just out on our back deck remarking how warm and humid it was, and how it felt more like early July than mid-May. I am not complaining. 

We could deliver some homemade soup if you want.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C outside at 1235PM. Just had lunch outside for the second day in a row with 20C temps. Last June, all we had were two days over 20C.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

It's a miserable wet and cool (1) day here in Calgary....groan. So much for going outside to take some photos of my new yellow tulips. 


Sounds like a soup day to me too! 

Please send the Doxie's with some homemade soup Marc! I will send them back with a few Aberta beef steaks - no guarantees if they will make the entire trek home though. 


Went to see the movie Angels & Demons last night - we both really liked it....might be the best movie we have seen yet this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. Deal. The soup is on the way, freshly made and hot. We are going to get the BBQ ready. Still 20C and a great eveing for a cookout.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone! I'm home.

Its only 6C and drizzling. However near Halifax the tulips are in full colours.

I guess Dr. G has the gorgeous weather while the rest of the Shang gang is moaning and groaning under the dreariness of the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone! I'm home.
> 
> Its only 6C and drizzling. However near Halifax the tulips are in full colours.
> 
> I guess Dr. G has the gorgeous weather while the rest of the Shang gang is moaning and groaning under the dreariness of the weather.


Sharon, most of the time, St.John's is the one with the rotten weather as most of the country is enjoying Spring.

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Arrived safely in Hardin MT. and am off to buy supplies. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Don. Come back soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, the steaks were great out on the BBQ. We were able to eat outside this evening. Hope you liked your soup.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C just before 9PM. It is cloudy, so there will not be any stargazing this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee are now being served, along with the breakfast of your choice. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember, tomorrow is the second birthday of the second litter of doxie pups, so come prepared for a party. BYOH is suggested, as in Bring Your Own Hat. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Dr. G

It's a miserable cold day again here. The temp is 2° but the wind is whistling around my windows and making me want to snuggle back into bed for the rest of the day!

But, the trees are valiantly trying to turn green in spite of the weather so unless something more drastic happens to prevent the universe from unfolding as it should, sooner or later, we'll have summer.

I'll grab some coffee to help open my eyes and then I have some work to do.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. We should send out some more hot soup to you folks once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

The various gardening centers are saying that we are four weeks ahead of the regular growing season this year. It could all turn on us, but this Sunday is the traditional last day of Winter for us in terms of snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 19C with the sun trying to break through the clouds.


----------



## bhil

KC4 said:


> ...Went to see the movie Angels & Demons last night - we both really liked it....might be the best movie we have seen yet this year.


I'm glad to hear that, seeing this is one of the top priority itmes on my todo list. How did it compare to DaVinci Code? And to the the book if you read it? I read both books before the first movie came out, and thought Angels and Demons was the better book, and since the first movie was good, I'm hoping that means really good things for this movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. 

I have read both books and liked both books very much. Have not seen D&A yet, but I would like to.


----------



## bhil

Good morning everyone! It was a busy long weekend with the perfect weather each day for what needed to be done. Saturday we made a road trip out to my Grandparents 60th wedding anniversary tea/ family BBQ. The weather was beautiful, the kids loved playing with their cousins, and my grandparents were thrilled with the people that were able to make it out from around the coutry and even a couple in from the US.

Sunday was warm but overcast, perfect for outdoor work. I took on a sprinkler project I've been putting off since last year. I got about 75% done and realized I needed a new part so I went to RONA and Home Depot looking for it. Neither had the individual part I needed (probably about $10), but had it as part of a larger package ($110). I went back home and looked up the part online from the maker. They don't sell it online but had a store locator. The supposed suppliers of the part in Regina? RONA and Home Depot. By that time I was pretty much out of time for the day, so I'll have to go back and get the part special ordered in. 

Monday was overcast and cool, so we spent the better part of the day cleaning/organizing/rearranging the garage. And now, for a rest, I get to come back to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I forgot about your gala family reunion. Glad it went well.

No sprinklers needed here in St.John's. We get enough rain to keep everything green.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Kim, the steaks were great out on the BBQ. We were able to eat outside this evening. Hope you liked your soup.


I'm glad you enjoyed the steaks. The Doxies are obviously a noble, trustworthy breed. Had I sent this via Irish Setter services or even German Shorthaired Pointer Patrol or Hungarian Visla Ventures, or Poodle Post, (all childhood family dogs) I would have had to insure the package against "damage" or at least severe lickage. 

The soup was awesome thanks and perfect for the weather which has deteriorated further today (0 and snow overnight) 


bhil said:


> I'm glad to hear that, seeing this is one of the top priority itmes on my todo list. How did it compare to DaVinci Code? And to the the book if you read it? I read both books before the first movie came out, and thought Angels and Demons was the better book, and since the first movie was good, I'm hoping that means really good things for this movie.


I read DVC and enjoyed it. Then I saw the movie, which I also enjoyed but not quite as much as the book....I was glad I had read the book previously though - because some of the story lines were hard to follow for my movie watching companions that had not read the book. 

Now, A&D - I have NOT yet read the book, but did enjoy the movie and DID find some elements of the story lines a bit difficult to follow at first, but upon further musing afterwards, most pf these links came together. I am looking forward to reading the book which I am sure will put more elements firmly into place. 

IMHO A&D is better movie wise than DVC.


bhil said:


> Sunday was warm but overcast, perfect for outdoor work. I took on a sprinkler project I've been putting off since last year. I got about 75% done and realized I needed a new part so I went to RONA and Home Depot looking for it. Neither had the individual part I needed (probably about $10), but had it as part of a larger package ($110). I went back home and looked up the part online from the maker. They don't sell it online but had a store locator. The supposed suppliers of the part in Regina? RONA and Home Depot. By that time I was pretty much out of time for the day, so I'll have to go back and get the part special ordered in.



AAAARGGH - I can relate Sean. I was trying to do some work for my dear elderly aunt and volunteered to hang some new drapes. Easy right? 

We were delighted to find at Rona a perfect and economical drapery rod apparatus to hang her new sheers in a bay window. It even had flexible plastic joints to navigate the angles of the bay. 

When it came time to assemble and mount the apparatus to the wall, we realized that certain small but critical parts did not fit the way they were intended to fit. So I called the 1-800 Levolor number and after much hanging on the phone got through to a customer service rep in the States. After much explanation and trial and re-explanation, "we" finally came to the conclusion that 3 little plastic parts were the wrong size. Could they send replacement parts in the mail? Yes! ...er, no...when they learned that we were in Canada. 

So armed with a part number, I contacted Levolor Canada. They couldn't send any parts because they did not stock those parts in Canada. Their suggestion was for us to go back to Rona and exchange them for another set, in hopes that a new set would have teh correct size parts. 

So, off to Rona we went. After seeing 3 other boxes re-taped closed on the shelf, I suspected that we were not the first with this problem. Not surprisingly, all 3 boxes had the same wrong-sized parts in them. Opening a fourth, unopened one, didn't make any difference. (WHY would Rona keep these on the shelf for unsuspecting customers to take home and then have to return??Grrrr!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, the doxies of the Doxie Express are a trusted crew. Their motto is "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night nor badgers stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds." Just like the Doxie Attack Squad's motto of "Death before Disnonor", they live by their creed.


----------



## sharonmac09

*delete*

delete please


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. No need to delete your early birthday wishes for the doxies. They know something is up. Last year's surprise party could not be duplicated this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you missed out on all the bad weather back home ............ but will return to some great weather. Kudos.

Edmonton, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sharon. No need to delete your early birthday wishes for the doxies. They know something is up. Last year's surprise party could not be duplicated this year.


Here's a b-day present for your beloved doxies  

View attachment 9045


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day all,
haven't been around much in the last while, looks like that will be the trend for the summer.
Got some snow on the ground this morning, so work is on hold for the day. They say lots more to come today. Looks like I will spend some time at the shop doing some repairs and maintenance.
Looks like all is good here at the Shang, so have a great day all.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Happy B-Day dear Doxies.


----------



## bhil

Well, the verdict on my presentation is finally in. Even with the large amounts of praise from everyone that saw the previews of the presentation, the VP has asked that I "reformat the presentation to a softer background with more detailed bullets on the slides". So much for forward thinking. Now if you'll all excuse me, I have to go prepare a standardized, bore people to death presentation. Hopefully the VP will be the first casualty.


----------



## winwintoo

Sorry about that Sean.

I've been to so many presentations where the presenter just reads what's on the slide and doesn't provide any extra information. And to make it worse, they show/skip slides while saying that what's on the slide isn't relevant. 

We had some dude from housing come to our building a while ago to do a mandatory fire safety presentation. He showed up half an hour late with his laptop and fancy projector. He didn't seem to notice that we were all assembled in a part of the room that couldn't see the screen and when someone pointed this out to him, he said that it was ok because the slides weren't that important. 

So he proceeded to whip through the slides, pausing to highlight various "facts" mostly about balconies (our building has none) and patio doors (huh?) and other nonsense all the while referring to the slides that none of us could see.

He obviously wasn't prepared, knew nothing about fire safety, but thought he was a hero because he had a powerpoint presentation.

Sadly, much of the audience didn't realize that he was at fault, they blamed themselves for not being able to "understand" more. 

sigh

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sharon. Only problem is those are smooth-haired doxies ........ and my doxies are wirehaired. Still, your heart is in the correct place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. Welcome home. Your snow will be a thing of the past later in the week. Then, you shall have months of sunshine and warmth. Trust me on this fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Happy B-Day dear Doxies.


Thank you, Guy. Party starts tomorrow morning at about 6AM, when the first doxie was born.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, sorry to hear of that reaction to your presentation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Care for some hot tea?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Sharon. Only problem is those are smooth-haired doxies ........ and my doxies are wirehaired. Still, your heart is in the correct place.


Yes, unfortunately they are smooth haired but I couldn't find the wirehaired pictures that I like off the internet, All of the available adorable doxies pictures are in your possession.  This picture is the closest aaaawwwww doxie picture I can find.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Sharon.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi Marc,
Wow 2 birthdays this week.
I shall be there tomorrow for the Doxies. I also will be celebrating my wife's birthday on the weekend. The big.... I cant tell you. I will be giving her, her very first computer, a new Macbook. Hope she enjoys it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to your wife, Guy. I am giving my wife a birthday/Mother's day gift of a trip to Cuba at the end of the month. She wants me to go with her, but I have too much work and we have too many doxies. Such is Life.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I am sure Marc that between all of us here at the Shang we could take shifts watching the doxies. That would free you up to go with her.


----------



## KC4

Sitting Bull said:


> Good day all,
> haven't been around much in the last while, looks like that will be the trend for the summer.
> Got some snow on the ground this morning, so work is on hold for the day. They say lots more to come today. Looks like I will spend some time at the shop doing some repairs and maintenance.
> Looks like all is good here at the Shang, so have a great day all.


Hi Guy - nice to hear from you! Happy Birthday to your wife - I'm sure she will :love2: you and the new Mac she is going to receive! 



bhil said:


> Well, the verdict on my presentation is finally in. Even with the large amounts of praise from everyone that saw the previews of the presentation, the VP has asked that I "reformat the presentation to a softer background with more detailed bullets on the slides". So much for forward thinking. Now if you'll all excuse me, I have to go prepare a standardized, bore people to death presentation. Hopefully the VP will be the first casualty.


Yeah, I'd be angry too....sorry about the unenlightened turn of events. I will join you in wishing a pox of extreme boredom on the VP who made the mind numbing decision.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> I am sure Marc that between all of us here at the Shang we could take shifts watching the doxies. That would free you up to go with her.


Thanks, Guy, but I am teaching 7 courses this Intersession, and I need internet connections, which are not that common in Cuba.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How have you liked your soup?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. How have you liked your soup?


The soup WAS awesome, thanks. Hint: Please send more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, why don't I just send some warmer weather your way?


----------



## KC4

OOh thanks Marc - It is happening already - just 5 minutes ago - the clouds parted and the sun was able to shine through...It's alreday 8 degrees.

Yay for the Venerable Doxie Delivery Service - they have triumphed again!


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to have been of some service, Kim.


----------



## SINC

Just returned from a very hot day on the Battle of the Little Bighorn National monument battlefield and have hunkered down in the shade of the motor home awning to escape the 95 F heat.

There is a casino that is air conditioned right across the street called Lil' Lil's and I am tempted to go cool off and see if I can win a few bucks. Can't resist much longer . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, mon ami. It was snowing in Edmonton, so you are is a good spot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got everything ready for the party tomorrow, which starts at 545PM my time. Come one, come all, and have some fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite....*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, current and coming G-Doxies. Happy pre-Birthday to all the little doxies. We shall arrive with hats, liver, and badger noisemakers by 5;45 tomorrow! What kind of cake are we having?
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight. 

Good night Vicki... sweet dreams. 

BTW... have we determined if Bridget is in a "baby Doxie" sort of way yet?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sweet dreams!*

Whew Diane!

Although i'm in a pretty foul mood right now, I've been wondering where you've been over the past week or so. How are you? what's up with you? How's Fidget?

A few posts back, Dr. G said that Bridget and her other doxie-in-laws were doing some very typical 'baby doxies are coming' behaviors. We can only keep our fingers crossed!!

I'm going to take the luxury of looking at your site again to 'sleep, perchance to dream' about your beautiful designs. I'm hoping that MAYBE someone who knows my birthday is coming (also read as 'children'), might spring for a water bottle or messenger bag. I shall try and spring for my own shopping bag after I get some type of news about $$. in the meantime, I'll look at how you accept payments, etc. What have you been creating lately? if possible, we should save some $$ and go to Fla together. I'll gladly pay some room and board to your friends if they put me up with you or we can go 50/50 on a hotel and car!

Have you any new results back from your med tests? Give Fidget hugs from us and tell him he's going to have doxie baby cousins very soon!
hugs,
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Hey Vicki... 

No new results yet.
To tell the truth I'm in a black mood myself... heading for bed early tonight. I am so sick and tired of the lousy weather around here this year... this is unreal! We got, oh I dunno... 3/4 of a day of sun that hit 73ºF and then *poof** it dropped like a lead ballon again.

It's the middle of the month... I HATE the middle of the month... there's never any money left in the middle of the month... bla, bla, bla...

Nuff crabbing... hope to wake up in a better mood in the morrning...  

Maybe I'll go on a vacation to the tropics in my dreams...


----------



## KC4

Hey Vicki and Diane,

Sorry to hear your moods are black and blue.....wish those moods would quit beating up on you guys. 

I suggest that the Doxie Medics should be dispatched with a heap of TLC to give out.., oh, and maybe some soup too, if they are coming to Calgary anyways. 

Hope that you both sleep well tonight. See you in the Shang in the morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Getting the Doxie Birthday morning treats all ready for the big event, which starts in 27 minutes. Come one, come all.


----------



## Dr.G.

"BTW... have we determined if Bridget is in a "baby Doxie" sort of way yet?" We won't know until next week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 14C this morning, but there shall be sunshine inside of The Shang today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Party is going full tilt, and already there are some party-poopers.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning - 4  A.  M. 

What am I doing up this early? I did have a good sleep so rather than toss and turn, I'll get at my task for today.

I'm writing a tutorial for a ring that I make and while it's fun to do, it is strangely taxing on my brain. 

Here's a pic of the ring I'm talking about.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Have some coffee and birthday cake. Cool looking ring.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks Marc, I will have some coffee and cake.

For many years, it was my habit to get up at about 4 a.m. and that's when I would write or do other deep thinking without the distractions of kids etc. It was also when I did my best work as a self-employed seamstress. But in recent years, it was all I could do to drag myself out of bed by 10 a.m.

This feels kind of good to be up so early. Maybe I'll finish the tutorial today and find a home for it somewhere.

Have a good day, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Margaret, count me among the early risers here as well. I like to be up and write with my bedroom window wide open listening to the birds singing. So far this morning I have heard robins, killdeers, red-winged blackbirds, mourning doves, wrens and various other songbirds greeting the new light of day.

Today we leave the extreme 90 F heat of southern Montana and head back up into the mountains of Wyoming to the 60 degree temperatures of Yellowstone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Give my regards to the Old Faithful Geyser in Yellowstone National Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning once again, Margaret. Remember, "early to bed and early to rise" ................ something, something, something ...................... or so said Ben Franlkin.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Getting the Doxie Birthday morning treats all ready for the big event, which starts in 27 minutes. Come one, come all.


WOOT! Happy Birthday Doxies! 


winwintoo said:


> Good morning - 4  A.  M.
> 
> Here's a pic of the ring I'm talking about.


That's an awesome looking ring. Is the metal copper? Copper is supposed to have some health benefits to those of us who suffer from arthritis. 


winwintoo said:


> For many years, it was my habit to get up at about 4 a.m. and that's when I would write or do other deep thinking without the distractions of kids etc. It was also when I did my best work as a self-employed seamstress. But in recent years, it was all I could do to drag myself out of bed by 10 a.m.
> 
> This feels kind of good to be up so early. Maybe I'll finish the tutorial today and find a home for it somewhere.


I like to get up early too - It's funny - after so many years of rising early to beat the traffic downtown to an office job, I find myself waking up now, still at the same time, sans alarm clock.

That is VERY admirable that you have sewing skills too. I cannot sew to save my soul. My mother finished my home-ec project in high school - she got an A 


SINC said:


> I like to be up and write with my bedroom window wide open listening to the birds singing. So far this morning I have heard robins, killdeers, red-winged blackbirds, mourning doves, wrens and various other songbirds greeting the new light of day.


I love to wake up to the birds singing and flittering around outside my bedroom window too. Enjoy your birdie-fest Don - sounds like you are getting some varieties of songs to enjoy. Safe travels!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Yes, the party is going full blast now. By this time, two years ago, four of the eight pups were born. We had to wait another 4 hours before #5 appeared.


----------



## KC4

P.S. Don: So, How tall WAS Custer?


----------



## bhil

Morning all. I'm in a slightly better mood today, though still severly disappointed over the choice about the presentation. I've got today to finish preparing the new presentation since I'm in an all-day planning session tomorrow, and our final walkthroughs are on Friday. If I didn't mention it before, the conference is in Colorado Springs, and is being hosted at the hotel "attached" to the Country Club of Colorado. I read this morning in one of the news feeds that Michael Phelps is supposed to be going to Colorado Springs to train for three weeks to train. Who knows, maybe I'll run into him relaxing at the country club while I'm down there.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Getting the Doxie Birthday morning treats all ready for the big event, which starts in 27 minutes. Come one, come all.


HHAAAPPPY BIIRRRRTHAAAY dear doxies! Did they enjoy the treats I sent them yesterday?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Yes, the party is going full blast now. By this time, two years ago, four of the eight pups were born. We had to wait another 4 hours before #5 appeared.


WOOT! WOOT! WOOT! (or...maybe that should be WOOF! WOOF! WOOF!) Sounds like it was a bit of a marathon that day.



bhil said:


> Morning all. I'm in a slightly better mood today, though still severly disappointed over the choice about the presentation. I've got today to finish preparing the new presentation since I'm in an all-day planning session tomorrow, and our final walkthroughs are on Friday. If I didn't mention it before, the conference is in Colorado Springs, and is being hosted at the hotel "attached" to the Country Club of Colorado. I read this morning in one of the news feeds that Michael Phelps is supposed to be going to Colorado Springs to train for three weeks to train. Who knows, maybe I'll run into him relaxing at the country club while I'm down there.


Yeah Sean, even I am still grumbling today about that for you (having had my own creativity stifled many times in a corporate environmenttptptptp - one time actually was the catalyst for a major career change for me)

Well, they may be able to dictate how your presentation appears, but it's harder to control how you present it. You may have to redirect your creative juices in that direction. Resist the temptation to sabotage your own presentation to prove a point - you may not be like that - but the thought would definitely cross my mind. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Colorado is nice this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> HHAAAPPPY BIIRRRRTHAAAY dear doxies! Did they enjoy the treats I sent them yesterday?


Yes, thank you, Sharon. They were all gone in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies birthday party is still going strong for any and all of you late comers. Come and enjoy.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> The doxies birthday party is still going strong for any and all of you late comers. Come and enjoy.


Have brought a few or more gifts, an appetite and deluxe ankle protectors just in case the doxies get over-excited.

Enjoying my time off. Do a bit of reno work between breaks.


----------



## bhil

KC4 said:


> Well, they may be able to dictate how your presentation appears, but it's harder to control how you present it. You may have to redirect your creative juices in that direction. Resist the temptation to sabotage your own presentation to prove a point - you may not be like that - but the thought would definitely cross my mind. beejacon


I'm trying hard to resist the urge to do something completely crazy with my presentation (I even briefly considered just telling them I had no slides.) But, I'm working towards keeping as much within my design principals as possible while still forced to follow the standard.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sean. Colorado is nice this time of year.


I've been watching the weather and it should be beautiful. We are scheduled to golf at the Country Club on the Sunday we get down there. It's going to be fantastic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Have brought a few or more gifts, an appetite and deluxe ankle protectors just in case the doxies get over-excited.
> 
> Enjoying my time off. Do a bit of reno work between breaks.


Afternoon, Ann. I am so glad you could join our doxie party. No need for protectors, since our doxies do not bite regulars of The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your presentation, Sean. Might I suggest balloon animals? That would shake things up a bit. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

The last of the birthday ice cream is melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got some of the birthday cake cleaned off of some of the pups prior to their nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Where is Vicki? She always likes the pics of the doxie pups.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Haaaaaaaaapyyy....*

HAAAAAAAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE 2ND BEAUTIFUL LITTER OF BABY G-DOXIES,
HAAAAAAAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE 2ND BEAUTIFUL LITTER OF BABY G-DOXIES,
HAAAAAAAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE 2ND BEAUTIFUL LITTER OF BABY G-DOXIES,
NEXT YEAR WE'LL BE SINGING THIS TUNE TO YOUR NEW SIBLINGS!!

Those pics are ADORABLE DR. G!! Who's the one in the 1st pic, in the middle, with his little tummy all full of party food??:love2::love2::love2: They just over did the celebrations! But I need to wake them up because I have gifts and toys! Here's my liver cake, with wolverine flavored icing. Here's our badger hats - yes, everyone has to wear them. And finally, everyone grab a badger sound making toy!!

For gifts, we have hours, and hours of badger and wolverine videos for the doxies to chase. I'm so sorry we're late. We had some emergency issues to attend to here. my own pack o' kids have been very, very bad. They almost weren't allowed to attend the celebrations! 

We're all going to be so happy when the next litter arrives. :clap::clap::clap: They are always so beautiful Dr. G. You and Mrs. G sure know how to produce perfect kids! When will the doxies wake from their naps for the next round of partying? They look a little tired from all the love and attention they've been getting today. Spoiled little babies but so worth it. :love2:
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*they don't but....*



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Ann. I am so glad you could join our doxie party. No need for protectors, since our doxies do not bite regulars of The Shang.


This is true, they don't bite us but BOY, if you've got the platter of scones, they will HUNT YOU DOWN!! But when you look into their adorable little faces, with their fierce eyes, you PUT THAT PLATE OF SCONES DOWN. Believe me. I've faced them....never again! Cured of my wanton behavior at Cafe Chez Marc's forever. Now I just go to kims and steal her food. Tuffy the wonderfish just gets really upset with me and puffs out his gills. Scary but he's gentle
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for all of the gifts, Vicki.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nappy time*

you're more than welcome Dr. G! It's the least we could do considering how much joy the doxies give us and in particular, me. When you post their pics, it brings so many smiles to my face. Their pics and videos have also brought prolonged moments of warmth, love, and laughter for all of us so quite honestly, there aren't enough gifts to give to people (the doxies are people to me) who bring that much to everyone else. Oh, Chuck and Wagon send their love. They are having a nappy right now, right beside their sister/brother, Sushi and Hedgie. Everyone's having a nappy! What time are the doxies going to be up to play Dr. G? i want to see them chasing down the badgers - they are so adorable when they 'practice' as babies. How's Bridget doing? We're crossing everything on our bodies, waiting with held breath....
Vicki


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> P.S. Don: So, How tall WAS Custer?


Stay tuned, I used my cane to measure his buckskins in the display case, but I have yet to measure my cane. All things come in good time. Hehehe.

That is, when I find my tape measure. I know it's here in the rig somewhere. But it's two cane lengths, less the width of my hand. I still say he was a short little sh!t. ;-)

Just arrived and set up camp on the shore of the Yellowstone river in Gardiner, MT. Pics to come later, but the view over the couch is of a steep river bank and a snow capped mountain within a few miles of us.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> I read this morning in one of the news feeds that Michael Phelps is supposed to be going to Colorado Springs to train for three weeks to train. Who knows, maybe I'll run into him relaxing at the country club while I'm down there.


Sean, check the bong shop. If he's there, give him a big "Heeeeey duuuude, cooool", for me.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sean. Colorado is nice this time of year.


Sean, no it's not. It's friggin' hot. Trust me on this. Was 96 + F there last week. Bring shorts.


----------



## sharonmac09

*aaaawwwwwww*

You did it again Dr. G, these adorable doxies pics are becoming mighty dangerous to us softies-at-heart -inciting big aawwww grins and melting hearts. Us tough girls have a reputation to uphold!


----------



## ciaochiao

*i know!*

Absolutely right on Sharon! And did you see the one of three of them, all pooped out but one has his little tummy sticking up while he sleeps? Now if THAT doesn't melt the heart, nothing else will. Forget about being a tuff gal around the doxies. I've finally learned: THERE'S NOTHING YOU CAN DO - GIVE IN TO THE FORCE. Aren't they adorable? And the last one, with 4 of them pooped on each other- I'd love to just flop there with them right now. their faces are so 'kind'. Not goofy like my shih-tzu's - my STs are adorable in a goofy way. The doxies are so kind and wise looking. suits Dr. G's persona don't you think? Except for that little tubby one with the tummy up. WHO IS THAT DR. G??
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> Absolutely right on Sharon! And did you see the one of three of them, all pooped out but one has his little tummy sticking up while he sleeps? Now if THAT doesn't melt the heart, nothing else will. Forget about being a tuff gal around the doxies. I've finally learned: THERE'S NOTHING YOU CAN DO - GIVE IN TO THE FORCE. Aren't they adorable? And the last one, with 4 of them pooped on each other- I'd love to just flop there with them right now. their faces are so 'kind'. Not goofy like my shih-tzu's - my STs are adorable in a goofy way. The doxies are so kind and wise looking. suits Dr. G's persona don't you think? Except for that little tubby one with the tummy up. WHO IS THAT DR. G??
> Vicki


Yeah, I did see the adorable tummy puppy with his little paws sticking up. Dr G must know us toughies need some softening and cheering up once in a while. Oh kindly and wise looking Dr. G, Vickie wants to know who is the tummy puppy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Bridget is fine. By the end of next week we shall know if there will be puppies in early July.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> You did it again Dr. G, these adorable doxies pics are becoming mighty dangerous to us softies-at-heart -inciting big aawwww grins and melting hearts. Us tough girls have a reputation to uphold!


Sharon, now you see why it is so difficult to sell them to various people.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Except for that little tubby one with the tummy up. WHO IS THAT DR. G??" Vicki, I think that was Gracie .......... or Rosie. Hard to tell with 14 pups from two litters. Apple's iPhoto "Name Tags" (or whatever it is called) would have a field day distinguishing the pups.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Tummy puppy*

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:!! I love your name for the puppy Sharon - tummy puppy. That is SO cute!! Well, it doesn't matter if it's Gracie or Rosie. that pic is priceless. You should use it on something Dr. G. Not SOME ONE-you've already used it on the tuffy of the gang-Sharon. I don't understand the new iPhoto thing. It can tell everyone apart? You should try it on the doxies and test it out Dr. G. We'll try it when Bridget makes everyone an aunt and uncle here!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:!! I love your name for the puppy Sharon - tummy puppy. That is SO cute!! Well, it doesn't matter if it's Gracie or Rosie. that pic is priceless. You should use it on something Dr. G. Not SOME ONE-you've already used it on the tuffy of the gang-Sharon. I don't understand the new iPhoto thing. It can tell everyone apart? You should try it on the doxies and test it out Dr. G. We'll try it when Bridget makes everyone an aunt and uncle here!
> Vicki


We had a Baby Tuffy from the second litter, Vicki. She was a breech birth and almost died. My wife saved her, and we named her Tuffy, since she was one tough pup to live.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thank God!*



Dr.G. said:


> We had a Baby Tuffy from the second litter, Vicki. She was a breech birth and almost died. My wife saved her, and we named her Tuffy, since she was one tough pup to live.


Thank God Mrs. G is such a great doctor!! Tuffy is beautiful! Where does she live now Dr. G? What a cutie. My sons just saw the pics because I'm saving them into iPhoto and my youngest was talking away then upon sight of the doxie pics, just stopped and said, 'Awwwwww!! Who's that?' Show stoppers, those doxies. Apparently gab stoppers as well! i still have a thing for Rootie and Jack. Those two and Bridget are my babies - of course only if their real mommy - Mrs. G, doesn't mind....Oh, I forgot, I love Daisy as well. Hmmmm, I guess I just love them all Dr. G! I can't imagine what you feel when it comes time for them to go to their new homes. I suppose the only comfort is that their new moms and dads are going to spoil them with love.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

It will be interesting to see how Daisy reacts to grandchildren. Or Jack to sons/daughters. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

For those still around The Shang, "Party on, dudes."


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite....*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, current and coming G-doxies. We are going to party well into the wee hours of the morning. Actually, my pups, including the ones on two legs, are all sitting here with me watching the American idol finale! Chuck and Wagon, Sushi and Hedgie, #2 and #3: all dancing and laughing. 

I hope Don won some $$. Maybe he can send some this way! Hope the heat doesn't fry anyone soon! Just a bit of boasting; my youngest received the school's academic achievement award today at the year end assembly. my daughter (12) won her 1st round of track and will be continuing on to the divisionals in her main event (100) plus their team relay!! She missed out on her shotput because the officials told her she had to choose between the sprint or shotput. They said that girls who run the 100 don't also do the shotput. So much for enabling and encouraging ability. I can't boast about #1 right now because he's not fighting over the summer but he brought home a gold and bronze Ontario Universities Tae Kwon Do competitions set of medals. My four legged kids, well, uh, they....they look cute!:lmao: I am so proud of the set of my kids. Thank goodness they don't take after meXX)
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Congrats Vicki et al or all the fabulous awards - those all sound awesome! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Even the pups should get an award for cuteness. 


I am turning in for the night - 

TTYAL!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thanks!*

Thank you, thank you your Honorable Whootness. I shall pass on your message to the deserving ones. I think we should have an area in the threads for the cuteness of pups. Of course Dr. G's will always win 1st place but there should be a few other pets out there who are pretty darn close to #1- what about those little kittens I saw a few weeks ago? Arggh, was it jeanne? What about that lizard? Tuffy? Fidget? and Don's daughter's dog who bites? 

i hope you enjoyed tonight's idol final. that's about all i enjoyed about the finale. The result was so upsetting but as you've pointed out, now Adam's not bound by Fox. oh well, now i have more time to talk about stupid tv shows in other threads, go back to NOT guessing the right answers in the WAI, and seeking comfort and solace here in the Shang.

See everyone tomorrow morning! How went the casino Don?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and tea await you when you wake up, along with a fine breakfast with all of your favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and very sunny, so we shall be serving lunch out on the patio of the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

Ah, Sean is in an all day meeting so he might not see this, but Dilbert must have been reading his mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. I trust that the weather forecast we have sent your way, via Doxie Express, is up to your liking?

Regina, Saskatchewan - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## ciaochiao

*Doxie hangover*

Hi Everyone!!

I was up very late, partying with the doxies. Some of us are quite hungover on Badger Booze - hiccup, hiccup - oh, excuse me!

thank you for lunch Dr. G. Do you have any bagels with just a bit of butter please? I think I need a bit of your herbal tea for my tummy. The tummy puppy and I are not feeling so good But boy, do those little guys know how to party!!

Everyone enjoying this heat? Now, let the complaining begin for the fact that none of us will be able to breathe in the next few weeks. My daughter's 2nd round of track is next week. I am dreading the 30+ C temps they are predicting. YUCK. I shall be bringing spray bottles of water. speaking of bottles and water, has anyone seen our Dreambirdie?? DREAMBIRDIE!!! FLY HERE PLEASE!
Vicki


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr. G., would you be so kind as to send that weather over here to Niagara as well?

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, yes, we have loads of freshly baked bagels, both NYC and Montreal-style.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Dr. G., would you be so kind as to send that weather over here to Niagara as well?
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


It is on its way, CI. Drop on in to the Cafe Chez Marc for a free tea or coffee. Tell them Dr.G. sent you .................. and don't step on the doxies. Merci.

Niagara Falls, Ontario - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## ciaochiao

*Mmph, munch,...*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, yes, we have loads of freshly baked bagels, both NYC and Montreal-style.


mrph, mmph, munch, munch, drool, drool, smack, smack.....thank you Dr. G!! (crumbs falling from her mouth....)
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, doxies are called "carpet sharks", so don't worry about crumbs ............... worry about your toes, but not falling crumbs.


----------



## Dr.G.

There seems to have been a mistake. Just received word that my request for a greeting from the PM for Don's 65th birthday on June 25th was sent on to the GG, who sent it on to the Queen. Problem is I am not sure if it is his 65th birthday. Does anyone know????

Here is the letter.

From : Her Majesty the Queen
To: Dr. Marc Glassman
Re: 100th birthday celebration

Since 1917, the Sovereign has sent greetings to Canadians for milestone birthdays of 100, 105 or more. Greetings are thus being sent to Sir Donald Sinclair on behalf of The Queen. An invitation from the Governor General for him to attend a gala celebration at her residence is being sent to you to hand deliver to Sir Sinclair at your earliest convenience. He shall be expected at Rideau Hall , 1 Sussex Drive, Ottawa, Ontario, by noon on the 25th of June.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

I'm here Vicki... just in "semi-lurk" mode...


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> There seems to have been a mistake. Just received word that my request for a greeting from the PM for Don's 65th birthday on June 25th was sent on to the GG, who sent it on to the Queen. Problem is I am not sure if it is his 65th birthday. Does anyone know????
> 
> Here is the letter.
> 
> From : Her Majesty the Queen
> To: Dr. Marc Glassman
> Re: 100th birthday celebration
> 
> Since 1917, the Sovereign has sent greetings to Canadians for milestone birthdays of 100, 105 or more. Greetings are thus being sent to Sir Donald Sinclair on behalf of The Queen. An invitation from the Governor General for him to attend a gala celebration at her residence is being sent to you to hand deliver to Sir Sinclair at your earliest convenience. He shall be expected at Rideau Hall , 1 Sussex Drive, Ottawa, Ontario, by noon on the 25th of June.


Yes it is his 65th - I'm older than him, but somehow I think he's wiser :clap:

Thanks for the weather, it's much improved today. Almost like it should be.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Yes it is his 65th - I'm older than him, but somehow I think he's wiser :clap:
> 
> Thanks for the weather, it's much improved today. Almost like it should be.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Thanks, Margaret. Now, how do we get him to Ottawa ............. and pretend that he is 100 years of age?


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you like the weather, Margaret. We try our best.


----------



## ciaochiao

*The Don??*

The Don has a birthday on June 25?? i knew he was a crabby little thing-Cancer - I'm just before him - the nutso ones-Gemini. oh my, we must plan something very, very special for the Don. Ok guys, pm everyone. Don't let the Don see. Too bad we can't figure out a way to get Ann in on this-or the dog that bites....:lmao::lmao::lmao:

We need to round up pics of Don, Ann, Jett, and 'the dog'. We've got a month to work with. This is going to be so much fun!!

Hi Mad Scientist! What stuff are you creating today? I love the ring. You should think about collaborating with Diane on 'cool' stuff to wear. incidentally, Mad Scientist is a very affectionate name, coming from me....my mother was a scientist and since she had to put up with me most of her life, believe me, she was 'MAD' as well!!
Vicki
ps, Dr. G, the little carpet sharks would never bite my toes. We have an understanding. My two four-legged kids are called the 'hoovers' of the house. So cute!!


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi everybody- Its a fantastic day except in the land of Vickie. 

Kim, can you whip up a sumptuous supper and send it to Whirlwind?

Marc, can you summon up another picture of tummy puppy?

Diane, can you emerge out of the "semi-lurk" mode and give Vicki a huge hello?

Thanks, 
Sharon


----------



## Dreambird

Sure... Hello Vicki!!!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sharon=*

Sharon, did you know your name=Sunshine to me? Thank you for your empathy. I'm really trying. i keep coming back to the Shang for warmth and presto, here you are, doling it out by the truckloads. I know that Kim's supper will cheer all of us, Dr. G's tummy puppy will surely bring smiles, and Diane has come out of 'lurk mode' to say hi - always a wonderful sign. I'm so glad you've adopted us as well Sharon. We are all family here and you know, there's no place like home:love2::love2::love2:

Ps, just do your usual witty posts in the WAI, they always have me literally, ROTFL--in fact, how come we're not all in the WAI?? who's going to post the next pic? Do you have one Sharon? Dr. G? Margaret? Someone!!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, can you summon up another picture of tummy puppy?" These are some of my favorite pics of a tummy pup.


----------



## Dreambird

Hello Vicki!!!
Hello Vicki!!!
Hello Vicki!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"We are all family here and you know, there's no place like home." Amen, Vicki.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oh my!!*

Now WHO can continue having a bad day when there's so much warmth here?? Thank you, all of you guys, who always have kindness for 'the Family'. Heh, heh, we even have 'a Don' and of course, Dr. G is the Consigliere, since he is the wisest, most intelligent, and kindest-never advocating violence. The rest of us? Shhhh, it's a secret. We're a 'good' family however, but there are always those on the 'outside' who want to steal our secrets---they don't realize that it's 'love' in the broadest sense of the word, that keeps this family together. So we can't name key positions in our Family:lmao:

The other secret to our Family can be viewed in the posts above---A WHOLE PILE OF TUMMY PUPPIES!! Wowee! Not only tummy puppies, but sandwiched puppies, yawning puppies, 'so happy i'm sleeping' puppies, that's one of the other secrets of success in this Family. Then there are the others who keep us together-the Sharons, Kims-they are integral as well. The rest of us all have hidden roles-Elaine the Enforcer (you know what I mean Elaine), Diane-the artistic one, of course there's Margaret, not an underboss i'd want to cross!! All you guys are so terrific, and i am honestly really lucky to be here. me, i'm just a capo for the Chiao family, who are all loyal members to the top and biggest family, The Shang Family!!

now excuse me while I stare at the pile o' puppies for a while:love2::love2::love2:
(ps, can you name every one of those puppies Dr. G?? Holee molee!! They're all so content. I'm going to put on a recording of Bach's Air of Contentment from the Children's Bach collection)

Thank you so much Sharon, for making the original request!
XOs
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Who is...*

Dr. G, i forgot to ask, who is the puppy that looks like the slightly older sibling to the baby puppies he's decided to use as his little pillow? That is so cute!!! Just plop down on the baby puppies as a little mattress. What a smart puppy!
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

What? Do they just sort of fall over asleep where they stand? on/off switch? :lmao:

Adorable! I have to keep the camera in the bedroom and "try" to get a shot of Fidget sometime... operative word... "try". Usually if I move too much he's up like a flash thinking it's time to get up as I generally stay put like a rock.

So does he the little bugger! I tried to get him to move over... I got growled and snapped at. Well, I never! I dumped him on the floor, made myself comfortable and left him there for a few minutes confused. No one bosses me around in my bed... 



Dr.G. said:


> "Marc, can you summon up another picture of tummy puppy?" These are some of my favorite pics of a tummy pup.


----------



## Dr.G.

"ps, can you name every one of those puppies Dr. G?? Holee molee!! " Vicki, I can't but my wife can.


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> Dr. G, i forgot to ask, who is the puppy that looks like the slightly older sibling to the baby puppies he's decided to use as his little pillow? That is so cute!!! Just plop down on the baby puppies as a little mattress. What a smart puppy!
> Vicki


Vicki, they are all the same age, born on May 20th, 2007. I think that one is Gracie, known as "Big Bertha" at birth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, puppies just flop after they are fed. If it is a litter of pups, they flop together for comfort, warmth and protection.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sometimes the doxies line up and other times just pile up. And sometimes, they just like to cuddle with their mom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don, wherever you are. Paix et bon voyage.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite....*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, current and coming G-doxies, and all the tummy puppies from the G-home!

I love those pics and as for Gracie called 'Big Bertha', that is SO funny because Gracie was so tiny!! comparatively, I guess Gracie was 'big' but boy, the other ones are SOOO teeny!!

Where is the Don? Hope he's in the casino on a winning streak!

Now, i'm going back to my kids who are throwing a temper tantrum fit. Gee, I wish I could trade these three for all 8 tummy puppies.
Vicki


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Where is the Don? Hope he's in the casino on a winning streak!
> Vicki


Actually, I've had no internet for nearly a full day now. so here is a brief report from Gardiner, MT., as we visited Yellowstone today and this is a shot of Mammoth Hot Springs:


----------



## ciaochiao

*The Don!*

Well hi Don!! Glad to know everything's ok. Wow, that's a beautiful pic. i wish I was there. i know you're glad I'm not but...:lmao:

how's the voyage? Did you see Old Faithful or are you in another part of the park? Wildlife? Wow, no internet for a day, seriously, that is tough for the likes of us isn't it? Are you going to get any ZZzzzzz or are you going full tilt on mybirdie.ca?

Have a great day tomorrow and hello to Ann plus travel buddies.
Take care guys,
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Tea and coffee have now been freshly brewed, along with our famous TGIF breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Well hi Don!! Glad to know everything's ok. Wow, that's a beautiful pic. i wish I was there. i know you're glad I'm not but...:lmao:
> 
> how's the voyage? Did you see Old Faithful or are you in another part of the park? Wildlife? Wow, no internet for a day, seriously, that is tough for the likes of us isn't it? Are you going to get any ZZzzzzz or are you going full tilt on mybirdie.ca?
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow and hello to Ann plus travel buddies.
> Take care guys,
> Vicki


Vicki, if you were here, you would be welcome.

The trip to date has been good. We are tanned like one would be in late August, so we will be noticed when we get home in about five days from now.

We were indeed at Old Faithful, picture below. Lots of wildlife including red fox, bison, elk, deer, blue herons, ducks, geese and a lone wolf.

Can't do anything on mybirdie.ca again today. The internet is up, but it is satellite and no uploads are allowed so the site will sit unchanged until later today when I get a good connection.

We will drive today to Townsend, MT for our second last night in the US, followed by Great Falls the night after. Then it will be a stop in the Lethbridge area and a cold one with FeXL as an early celebration to my 65th birthday next month.

Then we will stop off in Drumheller to spend a day at the Royal Tyrell Museum as the wife's sister and her hubby have never been. We will likely arrive home four weeks to the day we left with nearly 6,000 km on the rig.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for breakfast, You are up early this morning. Too dark here to see what kind of day it is and I can't get the the thermometer without awakening our guests, but the net says it is 47 here right now in Gardiner, MT.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have been to Drumheller and the Royal Tyrell Museum with my wife and son. Weather should be great upon your return.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sighhhhhh*

Morning All!
Thanks for the TGIF buffet breakfast Dr. G. i'm grabbing some eats for my 'reserve' so that i shall not have to move when I awaken from my habitual 'back to sleep' for a bit ritual. I will fall back to sleep with visions of geysers, big sky country, tummy puppies, PLATTERS of puppies, mountains of puppies, and thankfully, a cooler day to go with that dream.

Well Don, it's almost too bad that the trip must end for this year. It is such a lovely and beautiful journey. I have been to the areas you've visited as I was quite nomadic in my youth. I recall spending countless hours in awe of the beauty which actually still exists - evident from so many of Don's pics, wishing that the day would never end. 

A cold one with FeXL?? So...where have you both been in the WAI!! i scored my 1st point in months today and to be completely honest with you, I was joking with my guess. Maybe I should joke more often.

What's this - The Don having a birthday? DIDI YOU KNOW THAT DR. G? Well, you're going to be 65 years young huh? Mine comes first though, you crabby little cancer-i'm the crazy gemini and my celebration is about 18 days before yours-so everyone here will still be hungover from the the doxie puppy party, my june 7th party, then yours....wow, what a great way to start hte summer!
Talk to you all later. zzzzzzzzzz
Vicki


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Sean, no it's not. It's friggin' hot. Trust me on this. Was 96 + F there last week. Bring shorts.


Ah, but that's what I consider nice weather. Of course the current long range forecast show thunderstorms and rain straight through until next Tuesday, so hopefully it doesn't hold out to the weekend.


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> The Don has a birthday on June 25?? i knew he was a crabby little thing-Cancer - I'm just before him - the nutso ones-Gemini. oh my, we must plan something very, very special for the Don. Ok guys, pm everyone. Don't let the Don see. Too bad we can't figure out a way to get Ann in on this-or the dog that bites....:lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> We need to round up pics of Don, Ann, Jett, and 'the dog'. We've got a month to work with. This is going to be so much fun!!
> 
> Hi Mad Scientist! What stuff are you creating today? I love the ring. You should think about collaborating with Diane on 'cool' stuff to wear. incidentally, Mad Scientist is a very affectionate name, coming from me....my mother was a scientist and since she had to put up with me most of her life, believe me, she was 'MAD' as well!!
> Vicki
> ps, Dr. G, the little carpet sharks would never bite my toes. We have an understanding. My two four-legged kids are called the 'hoovers' of the house. So cute!!


Hey, just because we're Cancer, doesn't mean we're crabby!


----------



## Cameo

Well, I am going to have to finish catching up on posts later.....I missed too much.

Vicki, won't be hard to remember your birthday - it is the day before mine.

It only took a total of six hours and over 20 people to explain and sort my telephone bill and reconnect me. I lost track of all the different things I was told.......but I am back online anyhow. I expect the saga to continue next bill as I don't believe that they have straightened out their billing......... I would go elsewhere, but Bell is the only company that serves my area I found out.

Kittens are now three weeks old and mobile. Mama still tries to hide one under the bed once in a while but the jokes on her as the kitten just follows her back out. 
I will post pix later.

My landlords dog came visiting and Shayla bust the window trying to tell him to get lost. She didn't hurt herself, that is the main thing.

I have put in a new garden out back and my landlord helped me get a lot of rocks from out back of his place with his tractor. Bumpy ride but lots easier then the way I did it last year.......with a wheel barrow.

2411111111111111111111111111111111111114 --uh, that last bit was my dogs input......she likes to help and she also crawls up my back when she wants something.
She is such a pushy girl.

The weather has been very nice here the past few days, a little cooler out today though. I still have a ton of weeding to do - but I am slowly winning the battle of the dandelions in the gardens at any rate. I have at least eight gardens at present to weed and to finish.

Fingers and paws and toes crossed for Bridget. Failte's mom is expecting, I was to get a phone call when the pups where being born, but with my phone issues I don't know what happened yet.

Hope everyone is well, better go let my whinney doggie outside I guess and I should get dressed too as I want to climb some scaffolding at my landlords place, a robin built a nest and there are babies just waiting for their picture to be taken.

Take care all and catch up later.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone! "Final final rehearsals" for the presentation are today. That is until they schedule the final-final-final rehearseal they are now talking about for next week. My presentation visuals are now adequately mind numbing point of text on slides so I'm as ready as I can get.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the breakfast Marc! 

I hope everyone is doing well this morning. All is well here in Calgary - the weather should be nice today and the tulips should open to sun themselves (for the first time in about 5 days).

Looks like I'd better get out there and cut the lawn today. First mow of the year.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. 

Hey Sean, did you see Dilbert yesterday? He must have been reading your mind.

It's 4° here now and looks like a nice day shaping up. I hope the wind quits for a while.

Take care Margaret


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Well, I am going to have to finish catching up on posts later.....I missed too much.
> 
> Vicki, won't be hard to remember your birthday - it is the day before mine.
> 
> It only took a total of six hours and over 20 people to explain and sort my telephone bill and reconnect me. I lost track of all the different things I was told.......but I am back online anyhow. I expect the saga to continue next bill as I don't believe that they have straightened out their billing......... I would go elsewhere, but Bell is the only company that serves my area I found out.
> 
> Kittens are now three weeks old and mobile. Mama still tries to hide one under the bed once in a while but the jokes on her as the kitten just follows her back out.
> I will post pix later.
> 
> My landlords dog came visiting and Shayla bust the window trying to tell him to get lost. She didn't hurt herself, that is the main thing.
> 
> I have put in a new garden out back and my landlord helped me get a lot of rocks from out back of his place with his tractor. Bumpy ride but lots easier then the way I did it last year.......with a wheel barrow.
> 
> 2411111111111111111111111111111111111114 --uh, that last bit was my dogs input......she likes to help and she also crawls up my back when she wants something.
> She is such a pushy girl.
> 
> The weather has been very nice here the past few days, a little cooler out today though. I still have a ton of weeding to do - but I am slowly winning the battle of the dandelions in the gardens at any rate. I have at least eight gardens at present to weed and to finish.
> 
> Fingers and paws and toes crossed for Bridget. Failte's mom is expecting, I was to get a phone call when the pups where being born, but with my phone issues I don't know what happened yet.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, better go let my whinney doggie outside I guess and I should get dressed too as I want to climb some scaffolding at my landlords place, a robin built a nest and there are babies just waiting for their picture to be taken.
> 
> Take care all and catch up later.


Hey Jeanne,
Hard to believe that you are still having to battle with Bell just to get things straight. I'm guessing you are also right that the battle will have to go on when your next bill arrives. 

Most people have lap dogs - you have a back dog! Glad she wasn't hurt in the window incident -but now the window needs repair (groan).

Yes please, I would enjoy pictures of the kitten krew - especially now that their eyes are open.

Oh - and the baby robins most of all :love2:.....they are hilariously cute with their wide smiley beak that spans across their entire head. Be very careful on the scaffolding. I hope you have a good long lens because you don't want to spook them out of their nest - too early can spell death for them. :-(


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Hey Sean, did you see Dilbert yesterday? He must have been reading your mind.
> 
> It's 4° here now and looks like a nice day shaping up. I hope the wind quits for a while.
> 
> Take care Margaret


Actually, I happened to look it up on my iPhone during the meeting. It was pretty hard not to burst out laughing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Aftenoon, Vicki. Your birthday falls on the June Full Moon .............. and you know what that means???? Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. How are you this fine day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Glad you got that phone situation cleared up. What a mess!!!

"Fingers and paws and toes crossed for Bridget." Thanks for the thought. We shall know something by next Friday, I hope. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Give 'em hell at your presentation, Sean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Some of my tulips have been open for the past few days. This is the earliest I have seen them since I started to plant tulips back in 1979.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. How are you making out with your creations?


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at 1216PM here in St.John's. It is actually too hot to work out in the full sun. I shall wait until later.


----------



## Cameo

Kim, the robins are almost ready to leave the nest - there was only one there this morning.
I didn't know they were there til yesterday.

View attachment 9081



Kittens at three weeks.

View attachment 9082


View attachment 9083


View attachment 9084


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute kittens, Jeanne. Doxie pups are just starting to open up their eyes at that age.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Aftenoon, Vicki. Your birthday falls on the June Full Moon .............. and you know what that means???? Sorry.


Aaarrooooo, snarl, snap............ssshhhaanngg gaang, beware of my aaarrroooo looonngg raanntsstptptptpsss..........


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Aaarrooooo, snarl, snap............ssshhhaanngg gaang, beware of my aaarrroooo looonngg raanntsstptptptpsss..........


Sharon, it is for our own protection. Vicki would certainly want the doxies at her party ................ full moons and doxies don't mix .................. you do not remember Carex and his becoming a Weredoxie. Trust me, a party for Vicki without the doxies is the only solution.

Of course, Don's birthday falls on a Thursday .................. and we all know about Thursdays.


----------



## KC4

Jeanne - Thank you so much for the pics - they are adorable - especially the baby robin. :love2::love2:He/she is almost fully fledged. It won't be long until he/she has left the nest - maybe even today. He/she must be the last hatched in the clutch...a definite disadvantage in the birdie world. 

I hope that he/she stays safe long enough to get good flying wings. They are at their most vulnerable within for first 48 hours after leaving the height of the nest. They are on the ground, with a limited ability to flee and a baby's innocence about the dangers of the world. 

The kitten's eyes are still blue - what color are the momma cat's eyes?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, it is for our own protection. Vicki would certainly want the doxies at her party ................ full moons and doxies don't mix .................. you do not remember Carex and his becoming a Weredoxie. Trust me, a party for Vicki without the doxies is the only solution.
> 
> Of course, Don's birthday falls on a Thursday .................. and we all know about Thursdays.


But however, the little killer doxies might be our own protection.

Don's on a Thursday.....wonderful we are thirsty.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Aaarrooooo, snarl, snap............ssshhhaanngg gaang, beware of my aaarrroooo looonngg raanntsstptptptpsss..........


Vicki, there are many babies present - please do not alarm their dear little hearts. Now, if it is playful snapping etc - go for it...the puppies and kittens will certainly want to play - but the birdie will just observe for now.


----------



## Dreambird

Holeee Moleee! It's supposed to hit 76ºF by next Tuesday... *thud**!

G'Day everyone...


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> But however, the little killer doxies might be our own protection.
> 
> Don's on a Thursday.....wonderful we are thirsty.


Sharon, no, all doxies go nuts on the night of the full moon .......... especially in June ............... when they tend to swoon ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. 22C going up to 23C today here in St.John's. That is way above average for this time of the year.


----------



## Dreambird

Been way below normal here for the most part... it's now almost noon and still only 48ºF. Bright sunny blue skies... but not warm...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Been way below normal here for the most part... it's now almost noon and still only 48ºF. Bright sunny blue skies... but not warm...


We are going down to those sorts of conditions over the weekend, Diane. However, right now, it is still very sunny and 23C.


----------



## ciaochiao

*quick, someone, the fan!!!*



Dreambird said:


> Holeee Moleee! It's supposed to hit 76ºF by next Tuesday... *thud**!
> 
> G'Day everyone...


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

I'm so glad you're getting some decent weather, FINALLY. Actually, next Tuesday, Toronto is supposed to drop to 15. I guess the weather is doing this zig zag thing all across the country. wow. Weird.

Wel, well, well.....tons and tons of birthdays in June huh? And it's ok that you other guys are little crabbies-not everyone can be the quick, mecurical, and lovely gemini - hahahahahaaaaa!!!!! Just joking. But my 2nd ex was a cancer - actually, no, he was a sign not listed on the zodiac:lmao:

Boy, are we ever going to have a HUGE party in June!! And Dr. G, it won't be my party if the G-doxies aren't there:-( they are integral to my rite of passage into the next year!! A weredoxie huh? Well, I'm ALWAYS a weremommy so it won't matter! All I do on a full moon is grow MORE HAIRY.....HAHAHAHAAAAA!! So yes, Sharon's warning of my long rantsssssssss is very apropos. 

Honorable Kimness, I shall try to tame down my scariness for the babies in the Shang. Gee, every one of them are SO beautiful! Those kittens are gorgeous Jeanne! Sort of almost makes dealing with the hells from Bell, go away doesn't it? Any names yet? And look at that pile-o-puppies - there's simply no bad day when you see sights like that.

Do you think Sean's presentation is over yet? Can we get him looped on a nice bottle of something? it's the least we can do to help him deal with the corporate knobs he's had to endure this week.

And how are YOU in this sweltering 23 heat today Dr. G? I'll bet the doxies are SO happy there's no more snow! How's Bridget?
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Here are some more babies to join the Shang nursery here....can you guess what they are? I used my macro lens and the whole bunch of them would fit inside my palm right now.


----------



## KC4

Also out sunning themselves today.....one of the Purissima tulip garden gang:


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

hey!!!! i thought this was the Shang!! you can't do this to me-i'm guess challenged!! OK, is it a hyacinth? Your tulip is beautiful. i should have taken a pic of my ONE tulip that came up but stayed open for over a month. it's still hanging in there. but it doesn't look like that tulip, it has 4 times the number of petals. i don't even remember what it is because i planted them almost 2 years ago.

cute tulip!!
Vicki


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Here are some more babies to join the Shang nursery here....can you guess what they are? I used my macro lens and the whole bunch of them would fit inside my palm right now.


Lilacs in bud.


----------



## ciaochiao

*me too*

huh! that's initially what i thought too sonal, but the fact they're up and down made me think of something growing up, not out. i've got lilacs in front of my house. i love them but every year, they give me the most horrible allergies and headaches. Still, i refuse to get rid of them because they're so pretty. i've got one french white and one lavender lilac. ok kc4-WHAT IS IT??
CC


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> hey!!!! i thought this was the Shang!! you can't do this to me-i'm guess challenged!! OK, is it a hyacinth? Your tulip is beautiful. i should have taken a pic of my ONE tulip that came up but stayed open for over a month. it's still hanging in there. but it doesn't look like that tulip, it has 4 times the number of petals. i don't even remember what it is because i planted them almost 2 years ago.
> 
> cute tulip!!
> Vicki


No points for guessing correctly in this thread. Your tulip must be one of those double types. Cool! 

Yeah, the Purissima tulip IS cute, but vicious as a June Doxie. I was working around them the other day and was gently pushing them aside to work around their feet. When a couple of them were pushed together, both my daughter and I "saw" this one "chomp" at the tulip next to it! We both laughed because we both "saw" the same chomping motion at the same time.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Lilacs in bud.


Exactly! It's jut a small shrub by my front door and yes, this bunch and others are growing straight up! Don't know if they will bow over of not when they get bigger. As a famous person says, "We shall see".


----------



## ciaochiao

*but....*

cute story about the terrorizing tulips now.....what is the other plant????? Please?? You're driving me nuts and THAT'S NOT a good thing...mwahhhhh ahhh ahhh
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all from seven miles north of Townsend, Montana, on the shore of Lake Helena. Just got done updating mybirdie.ca after a two day lag.

Time now to go write for tomorrow. I hate it when I get behind.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Exactly! It's jut a small shrub by my front door and yes, this bunch and others are growing straight up! Don't know if they will bow over of not when they get bigger. As a famous person says, "We shall see".


I have a similar photo from when my lilac was a small shrub. 

You can encourage the direction it will grow in by how you prune it.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wayyyy bigger*

Good for you sonal!! i should have gone with gut instinct oh well, serves me right. 

Believe me Kim, they will get MUCH bigger. if you didn't plant it, it was likely a seedling from someone else's yard. lilacs are extremely hardy and can tolerate fairly high salinity like some pines. They are relatives of a weed family -don't recall which one, i almost failed my botany sections in university....but they flourish without much care. You can start training it to grow in whatever direction and shape you'd like in the coming year. they're pretty aren't they? And if you don't have allergies to them, they are really fragrant. in a while, you'll be able to cut a few branches and bring them into your home as a centre piece. 

Nice baby pics everyone!!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*helena*



SINC said:


> Afternoon all from seven miles north of Townsend, Montana, on the shore of Lake Helena. Just got done updating mybirdie.ca after a two day lag.
> 
> Time now to go write for tomorrow. I hate it when I get behind.


Salute oh Traveling writer! is lake Helena near Helena, MT as well? it is vast, open land. very beautiful. so, mybirdie.ca is almost all caught up/ Then it's time for my visit!! whatcha going to cook for tonight Don? steaks sound good in Big Sky country! Yummm.

Hi to Ann, the Sis in law and Bro in law. how's the temp there?
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Yep, Helena, MT. is not far away, and yep, there are lots of open spaces. Here is the view out the front and back windows.


----------



## ciaochiao

*mmmm ahhhhh*

mmmmm, ahhhhhhh, mmmmmmmmmm, ahhhhhh. I'm taking in that beautiful mountain view and open big sky air.....mmmmmmm, ahhhhh. Beautiful Don. What mountain is that in the back? Do the locals know? Can hardly wait to see your pics of the lake itself. Take some of the stars in the sky too please! They are gorgeous in the unfettered country, no city lights to interfere with their sparkle. mmmmmm, ahhhhhhhh....
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is why they call MT "Big Sky Country" in the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

"And how are YOU in this sweltering 23 heat today Dr. G? I'll bet the doxies are SO happy there's no more snow! How's Bridget?" Bridget is fine today, Vicki. Thanks for asking. We are going to bypass the ultrasound so as not to upset the pups if there are any, and wait to see if she starts to really grow.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Everybody now!!*

Ohmmmmm, Ohmmmmm, Bridget has baby doxies in the oven. Bridget has baby doxies in the oven. Ohmmmmmmmm. We shall all do our best to provide the most peaceful and loving environment for Bridget and the coming tummy puppies. Are you weighing her or just using visual observation methods? Have you been video and taking snapshots of her each day? We are excited!!! ok, ok, ohmmmmmm, ohmmmmmm.
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Bridget will soon start reorganizing the blankets into a nest and start nipping at the nearest ankles.


----------



## Dreambird

Well it's about 4:15PM and we've an almost unbearable 14ºC... 

Never the less, I opted to get myself out of the house for awhile today and went on over to Marlborough Mall... me... dressed in long sleeves, leggings AND a jacket... quite comfortable in the sun. Other "aliens" running around in shorts/cropped pants and spindly little tank tops... 

I'm not kidding... the jacket/sweater doesn't come off until it hits at least 22ºC. I ain't freezin' just to have people think I'm normal! :lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

Dreambird said:


> Well it's about 4:15PM and we've an almost unbearable 14ºC...
> 
> Never the less, I opted to get myself out of the house for awhile today and went on over to Marlborough Mall... me... dressed in long sleeves, leggings AND a jacket... quite comfortable in the sun. Other "aliens" running around in shorts/cropped pants and spindly little tank tops...
> 
> I'm not kidding... the jacket/sweater doesn't come off until it hits at least 22ºC. I ain't freezin' just to have people think I'm normal! :lmao:


:lmao::lmao: Well, are you normal? Hey Shang Gang, is she normal?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oh yess!!*

Dreambirdie is very normal, just probably really skinny. Skinny people like Diane can tolerate clothing. Me, I'm not skinny and i'm old so I think i'm going through menopause. I'm part polar bear. But I'd have to agree with you, 14 is on the cool side for shorts/tanks, even for overheating me. Actually, it's not just the menopause thing. I've ALWAYS disliked heat, even as a kid. i rarely wear socks in the winter, that's how ABnormal i am!!

Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

I suppose if I were "normal" by Calgary standards, I wouldn't be such a "woosie" and so sensitive to cool temps.


----------



## Dreambird

*lol** Vicki... not too skinny, however I have managed to lose 30 lbs...  Menopause?... yeah... I'm there too... so  Doesn't seem to be giving me any grief like hot flushes at all though.


----------



## Dreambird

Hey Vicki... you are not abnormal! What's "normal" anyway?  Talk to my Mom, she'll tell you it sure ain't me... *shrug**


----------



## ciaochiao

*hahahaaaa!!*

your mom is so right Diane. What is normal?? You aren't suffering from the hot things during your 'change of life'? I'm MORE miserable, MORE depressed at times, MORE stunned, and definitely, MORE OVERHEATED. in the winter, i sleep with my window open. there's frost in the air when my kids come downstairs in the morning. They touch my nose and say it's cold. I remember my gf's all baking their bodies off in the summer while I simply couldn't stay on the beach for more than 5 minutes, no lie. In Hawaii, which i ADORE, I loved being on Wakiki because there were tons of stores behind the beach. so i'd sun for 3 minutes then go into the mall for an hour, come out, go snorkel, onto the beach for 10 minutes, then back into the water or mall for another hour. Here in TO, the summers are almost unbearable. i walk around with a plant spray bottle and people think i'm completely off my rocker because i'm constantly spritzing myself down. 

You lost 30 lbs?? Wow, how did you do it? I only can do it through the 'depression diet'. When i'm sad/upset, etc., i don't eat at all. Did you just eat healthy or get more active or a combo? I'd NEVER lose weight at Kim's. she's such a great cook. I'd NEVER lose weight at Dr. G's, they are also master chefs. I'd likely never lose weight with Elaine either - I think it's Elaine who loves to cook. Anyway, if anyone wants to lose weight, come live with me. I burnt the toast last night:lmao::lmao: i'm not joking. Ask my youngest!

Who's making supper tonight? Dr. G? Kim? Sharon? Hey, how's Sharon's cooking?
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

No "hot things" Vicki...  Seems I've made a few women jealous around here over that! It has however affected my moods... definitely more "tetchey" in that area.

The weight loss... well I have been having gastro-intestinal problems but it has been a slow loss over more than a year. And thanks to my clever Psych. He caught on to how much it bothered me to be over weight so he suggested I try a really low dose of a med. that is usually given for seizures however at a much higher dose... they found that a low dose tended to make people feel less of an appetite and less cravings. And WOW, it has worked well... I have no really bad cravings which is a blessing because I used to be soooo bad! 

I really am lucky here... I have a heck of a good Family Doc. and a heck of a good Psych. Very lucky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A late supper with my son, wife and me ................. a rare happening on a Friday night.


----------



## ciaochiao

*left overs?*

Wow, that is a late supper for you guys Dr. G! What did you guys have? Any left overs for the incompetent chef here? I'm making spaghetti sauce with jarred sauce and 'fresh' cooked beef. Thank goodness my kids like that stuff. i'll just keep puffing on my cigarettes since I don't like pasta at all.

Ok, you HOT THANG Diane!! Funny you mention the anti-seizure med. My doc wanted to put me on one for my back/neck pain. I am dubious because I'm not YET having seizures although my kids would debate that when they bring home their report cards:lmao::lmao: On the other hand, if I do take it and they DO bring home lousy marks, at least I won't really have a seizure! I'll have to look at the research on the med again. Anything that works on my already stunned CNS makes me a bit nervous. I wonder why it suppresses appetite? So do you just 'level' out at some point or do you just keep on losing? Stress really does numbers to our stomachs. I rarely get problems there but when I do, it's so excruciating. That's likely why I don't eat, because it just doesn't sit well and I'd rather starve than feel that type of pain! Gee human bodies are touchy. I wish that we could figure out a way to make people pain free - not with massive doses of drugs, but by some genetic modification so that our bodies don't ever break down that way. Any suggestions from our inventor, Margaret?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, my wife put some fresh, skinless and boneless turkey breasts on the BBQ with her secret sauce, and I made the salad. My son played with the doxies while we prepared supper.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yummmy!!*

I actually really like fresh turkey breasts-I'll wait until Mrs. G is asleep and get one of the tummy puppies to help me find the secret sauce recipe. i need to find the fattest little puppy because he'll want some of that secret sauce too!! I usually drape tons of butter or bacon over ours and my kids will sometimes eat it. They make fantastic sandwiches the next day, if there's any left over!!

Yoo hoo!! Fattest little tummy puppy!! come here!! i have some badger liver treats.....now, pssst, psst, psssst, oh, ok!!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'll wait until Mrs. G is asleep and get one of the tummy puppies to help me find the secret sauce recipe." Good luck, since it is in her head and reveals it to no one.

Here is Daisy, about a week prior to the birth of litter #1. Talk about fat ..................... And here she is after the first four of eight pups were born a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don, wherever you are. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight. 

Vicki, I don't know which one of the anti-seizure meds. the Doc recommended for you, but these that I take they just found that one "side effect" was loss of appetite and at a dose far lower than you'd need to control seizures. So my Psych. feels it's quite safe considering the benefits I'm getting. He thinks I should just take it until I hit my goal weight which is I figure another 20 lbs maybe... I'd be happy with 10 or 15 as well. Then he'll wean me off them and we'll see if I can maintain the weight.


----------



## KC4

Marc - those are excellent photos, each one telling an important part of an important story. THanks for posting them. Are you ever tempted to tie a roller skate to the midriff of the pregnant doxies?  I worry for their backs.


Here's a picture of my new friend Baker whom I try to visit and give a treat to every day at the hospital....Today I got so close that I was within an arm's reach - but I didn't reach out. He is actually quite a big bird and I'd guess about 2 - 3 years old. I bet he'd weigh about 20 pounds.


----------



## KC4

Tomorrow I am starting on a big batch of tamales....they are not likely to be ready for consumption until late in the evening or perhaps even Sunday - They are great breakfast items too... I'll let everyone know when they are done and the whole Shang Gang can enjoy them.


----------



## ciaochiao

*never thought of that*

Hi guys, 
I'll have to look to see which anti-seizure med the doc recommended. I don't think much of her clinical knowledge so I don't trust much she recommends. I usually do my own research and prescribing...i'll let you know. Wow, you're going to be a stick if you don't stop losing weight! i simply can't see you as a big person so i don't think you're THAT heavy....careful ok? We don't want to see our Dreambirdie as a wisp!

Wow Kim, I never thought of the back thing with the doxies. But can you imagine birthing EIGHT pups? omg, I've only had three from me and each by C-section. I thought three was bad! What a novel idea, something for back support. Maybe we can get our inventor to rig something and then you and she can split the billions. True and caring breeders will take the time to save for your product.

Baker is handsome. Is he single What else do you feed him? I thought you were joking about the tamales. So now, you make me go look up what a tamale is - I'd rather just eat one of yours because I'm pretty sure it will taste a lot better than the recipe looks. Actually, since you seem to know about mexican foods - your reviews show it too, but what are empanadas? Are they good? How do you know one is good if you've never eaten one? I'm NOT nuts about mexican food but if the burrito or soft taco is stuffed with lots of meat and just the right spices, I love them. 1st born and #3 are going to Terminator tomorrow night then out for dinner at Burrito Boyz in Toronto. Their menu is really small but holee molee, you should feel how much those burritos weigh. The small is plenty even for 1st born. We'll be anxiously awaiting your tamales PLUS pics!!

Aren't those pics of Daisy amazing? Those puppies...Jeanne's kittens are adorable too!
Vicki


----------



## overkill

Good evening all....its been way too long since I have been amongst my friends here in The Shang. Work has had me on the road for the past three weeks straight and I am finally able to spend a weekend at home not worrying about having to leave first thing Monday morning for another destination.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hi!*

Hey Steve!!

you know, I was actually just thinking about where you've been!! Honest-when i was posting yesterday, i was thinking that it's been a while since we've seen you!! How the heck are you? Good to see you 'home', both there and in The Shang. Dr. G's asleep so i shall try and do the welcome back and make everyone feel loved thing. I can't do it the way Dr. G does but I'm just a 'supply' person:lmao: Your family must love having you at home for a change!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

The wind has picked up since we came inside and as I lay here in bed typing this, it is beginning to howl. Nights like this make sleep easy as the wind rocks the motor home as it blows in off the shores of Lake Helena, here in central Montana.

We are two or three days now from re-entering Canada and my thoughts now turn to how we will be treated by Canada Customs. They can be so picky some days.

We were selected for a full coach search upon entering the US back on May 2. Will we get the same treatment from our own government on our return? Time will tell.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Well...*

But you know, you ARE the Don so i guess they have to monitor all that criminal activity you do!!:lmao::lmao: Actually it's likely because you look like a drug lord, no, you look like a terrorist, no wait, you look like a smuggler. i don't know how customs choses their victims. I have breezed through and other times, they just want to see everything I have, including the moles on my butt. Recently, they've actually become even worse if there are kids in the vehicle. With all the parental abductions, one needs to carry a note from the non-present spouse/father/mother agreeing and permitting the kids to travel with whomever they're with. it's a good and bad thing. our problems were that my 1st born's father was always being a first class butt and never agreeing to signing the passport. He did this out of spite to me but curtailed his own son's travel experience. the second one wouldn't agree to be found, let alone sign anything. Every time I travel with the younger ones, I have to explain my face off to whomever it is that is questioning me. But they generally stop when i get to the line, 'HEYYYY, SINCE YOU'RE SO CONNECTED, can you please help us find Butthead and get him to pay his $30,000 back support?' they quickly stop their stupid line of inquisition. on the other hand, I would want some type of safe guard against my kids being taken without my knowledge, then pushed across a border, anywhere. Can't win sometimes. I'll pretend the wind is rocking my house, maybe that will help me get to sleep tonight as well!! Sweet dreams Don, Ann, SIL and BIL!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A treat this morning -- our TGItW (Thank God It's the Weekend) brunch is now ready for you when you are up and going. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to see you back home, Steve. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - those are excellent photos, each one telling an important part of an important story. THanks for posting them. Are you ever tempted to tie a roller skate to the midriff of the pregnant doxies? I worry for their backs." Kim, more than one person suggested that roller skate trick to help Daisy. She was a great mom. 6 of her 14 pups went on to win Canadian championship status with the CKC.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Morning, g'nite!*

Good morning Dr. G!! thank you so much for breakfast. I am doing my usual and grabbing chow so i can eat when i get up...haven't slept yet. How's everything on your end? Wow, almost 50% CKC champs-that is astounding. I'm positive some of them won Best Puppy group, and likely some Best in Show's as well. Do you have some pics of them winning their ribbons? showing is SO tiring. I don't know how people do it. i get exhausted watching the show never mind me doing the handling. In fact, I never did the shows. The breeders who sold me my puppies did the handling. I just watched and beamed like a parent always does when one of their kids do well. Do you and Mrs. G ever come out to TO for any shows? If one of your pups is here doing a show, be sure to let me know. I'd love to go see them. I adore your pups and most other dogs as well. I haven't been to a real show for a few years now. 

well, I'm going to try and lay down for a bit so that I can face my monsters during the day. Two of my kids are going to Terminator tonight. I'll get the low down from both of them by evening. The middle one is staying at her teammate's place overnight as they are both in individual plus team relay events. The mom of the other kid is a former junior olympics runner and boy, does she drive them. Good! I just sit on the sidelines cheering. Turtles run faster on land than do I these days. i'm preparing to face that 'Old Navy' $1/flip flops sale today. My kids did all their chores, which i didn't think they'd do, and hence, my 'cough up' is the shopping thing. UCK!! LONG LINES, PUSHY PEOPLE, oh well, such is the life of a parent with teen-type kids. So wish us luck on our 10 pair of flip flops. 

Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Lake Helena, MT. Thanks for the weekend breakfast Marc. First order of business today is to secure a spot to park for the next couple of nights as this is Memorial Day weekend in the US and most campgrounds fill quickly. We should be back in Canada by the early part of next week.


----------



## danalicious

Good Morning Shang! Thanks for breakfast Marc. I have missed the Shang buffets, coffees and teas. Nice to come home to


----------



## overkill

ciaochiao said:


> Hey Steve!!
> 
> you know, I was actually just thinking about where you've been!! Honest-when i was posting yesterday, i was thinking that it's been a while since we've seen you!! How the heck are you? Good to see you 'home', both there and in The Shang. Dr. G's asleep so i shall try and do the welcome back and make everyone feel loved thing. I can't do it the way Dr. G does but I'm just a 'supply' person:lmao: Your family must love having you at home for a change!
> Vicki


Doing well, thanks Vicki. It is nice to wake up in my own bed at a time of my desire. Have a few things to get done around the place today, but I will do that at my own pace. Just want to get back into my groove, feel out of place the past few weeks.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Glad to see you back home, Steve. How is Life treating you these days?


Thanks Marc, glad to be back. Life is a busy one right now with work really picking up steam, I have a bad feeling that this summer will fly by for me.

How are things with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Enjoy Memorial Day weekend in the US. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Welcome home. Enjoy your meals with us once again. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Thanks Marc, glad to be back. Life is a busy one right now with work really picking up steam, I have a bad feeling that this summer will fly by for me.
> 
> How are things with you?


Things are going well here, Steve. Busy with teaching this Spring semester, but it is all online teaching, so I can come on whenever during the day, and work in the garden whenever I want. The extra money helps to pay for renovations to the outside fence and deck, which we have been putting off for years.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. Welcome home. Enjoy your meals with us once again. How is Life treating you these days?


Life is good! The business is busy - at this rate, it will become a full-time gig before Christmas *yippee*!

I am far behind in Shang-land posts, but how are the Doxies? Anyone pregnant?


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Life is good! The business is busy - at this rate, it will become a full-time gig before Christmas *yippee*!
> 
> I am far behind in Shang-land posts, but how are the Doxies? Anyone pregnant?


Good for you, Dana. When you make your first million, we will all be able to say "We knew her when .........."

The doxies are well, as we await to see in a week or so if Bridget is pregnant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thought I would make us some fresh tea for High Tea at 4PM. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

A special pre-Memorial Day brunch will be served tomorrow at the Cafe Chez Marc. So, come prepared.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I'm sort of back so,*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, all current and coming G-doxies. And of course Dr. G, we shall never forget - Memorial Day is crucial to our history - everyone's. I bow my head in both silence and gratitude for those who have and continue to serve. Please people, do not read that as 'I agree with the gov't missions'. I simply respect our soldiers. 

I have much catching up to do here and will try to do that over the next little bit. I'm having a HUGE laugh reading Sharon's verbal jousting in the WAI. As usual, her responses have me laughing in the aisles!!

See you all later and Kim, you're a hot tamale anyway - I can hardly wait for your finished product!!

Where's the Don?

Vicki


----------



## SINC

He's right here in Great Falls, Montana enjoying a fun evening and a great day with a high of 82 F.

Night all.


----------



## KC4

Phewwww! Through day one of the tamalada (tamale making party) process. The tamales won't be ready to eat until until late tomorrow, but I made extra Pork Guisado filling today to make pork tacos with today ....so anybody who wants to dig in to that with some fresh flour tortillas and green tomatillo sauce- have at 'er! 

Stay tuned for HOT TAMALES tomorrow!


----------



## ciaochiao

*creaakk, creaakk....*

Shhhh!!! Doxies, shhh!! I'm only here to steal the pork guisado filling-i can't even pronounce that word!! No, you can't have any because your mommy would kill me but here, some fresh badger liver for you!!

sneak, sneak, sneak.....

Pssst, have a good sleep Don, Ann, SIL and BIL.
The Thief


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee have now been brewed to go with our great pre-Memorial Day brunch which is ready when you are up and moving. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just had my morning coffee out on the back deck. Lots of sunshine, 8C temps and not a bit of wind. Everything is very quiet this early in the morning on a Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for breakfast. Today will be spent on exploring this Montana city and relaxing in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. You folks are up early. Guess it is the western way. Enjoy Memorial Day in the US tomorrow. Paix, et bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going outside to work in the garden, so if your want brunch, you might have to make it yourself. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Quiet start to the morning here at home. Just been catching up on some reading and watching some shows that I had taped.

Going out for a BBQ later which will be nice, weather is suppose to cooperate.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!


Hope all are well today....

I'm beginning day two of the tamale marathon......


----------



## Cameo

*!*

Good day all!

I have left some fresh strawberries and apricots on the counter for anyone with a fruit craving. There is some strawberry swirl cheesecake in the frig.

My landlords daughter mowed my front lawn and side lawn for me yesterday so I only had to do the back yard. I still have in between the trees and the back half acre to do, but it looks like rain so that will have to wait until tomorrow. Wish I had a riding mower
I guess it is house cleaning today.

Kittens are chasing me around my bedroom now, I have to watch out when getting out of bed or in/out the door! My other female is in heat, so she isn't pleased at being locked in the bathroom. We are rotating her and the male at present so each has time with the family.

UH, Don?????? You forgot me............82 degrees? I would be jealous except our weather has been quite nice.

Hahahaha - I weigh in at about 100 pounds - I have actually gained 15 lbs since I started menopause. So, it can be 25 degrees out - and if there is a breeze, then I have a sweater on!!!!! Hot flashes? Only sometimes, hot sweats at night are nasty though. Mood swings?????? OH YEAH!!!!!! I know EXACTLY what they are 

I wish I was a better cook, never been interested. Once in a while maybe. I can make a mean turkey dinner at Christmas though. Tamales sound good though.........so long as not tooooo spicy!

Take care all, drop in when I can!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Sounds like things are doing well for you today. How is the job situation turning out for you?

Good luck with the kittens.

Thanks for the fruit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. My wife made some homemade hamburgers on the BBQ yesterday, and today it will be fresh salmon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, we heard about your "tamale marathon" on the local CBC Radio 1 news. Quite the event on 17th Street in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 15C but it feels hotter than that in the full sun. Had to come inside for a bit to get some water. Even too warm for the doxies in the full sun.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

It's already 15ºC just before noon and bright sunny skies so today will be a much needed and waited for nice day... 

Hi Jeanne... You? Menopause? I had you figured for too young for that ... 

I used to have the night sweats at a much younger age when I was on the pill and it didn't quite agree with me... those are indeed awful. I had them a lot in my twenties and early thirties. 

Anyway... quite an interesting "turn" the conversation here has taken... no? I'm sure all the gentlemen wish we would drop it! 



Cameo said:


> Good day all!
> Hahahaha - I weigh in at about 100 pounds - I have actually gained 15 lbs since I started menopause. So, it can be 25 degrees out - and if there is a breeze, then I have a sweater on!!!!! Hot flashes? Only sometimes, hot sweats at night are nasty though. Mood swings?????? OH YEAH!!!!!! I know EXACTLY what they are


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Just ready for High Tea which shall be served at 4PM. Interested?


----------



## Dreambird

Yes please Marc, that would be nice!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone,

Hi Marc, I hope I'm not too late for that nice cuppa tea.

Hi Diane, are you still cuddling up in your sweaters?

Hi Jeane, we haven't been introduced. Me Sharon, you Jeane. Menopause huh? I'm still in the pre-stage so just hot flashes that turn my face lobster red and boiling hot but no drippy sweats. Do guys get male menopause? Any stories guys?

Hi Kim, no tamales for me please-too spicy but I would love some dim sum.

Sharon


----------



## Dreambird

Hi Sharon... No heavy sweater today... just a lighter sort of oversized shirt over my top. No shorts though... not quite there yet!  

It's specially nice since there's not much wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. Yes, you are just in time. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Do guys get male menopause? Any stories guys?
> 
> 
> Sharon


I am so pleased to report that all of my original parts are still in normal use, nearly 65 years after installation. 

Well, you asked!


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> I am so pleased to report that all of my original parts are still in normal use, nearly 65 years after installation.
> 
> Well, you asked!


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: ROTFL WHOO! hahahaa :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## winwintoo

Dreambird said:


> It's specially nice since there's not much wind.


Do you want the wind back? It's all down here.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 15C here in St.John's.

Jack is in a dog show today and just won #1 for the Hound group. So, in a short while he will be up for Best of Show. We shall see.

Drinks are on the house in The Hair of the Doxie Den if he wins Best of Show.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am so pleased to report that all of my original parts are still in normal use, nearly 65 years after installation.
> 
> Well, you asked!


I wish I could say the same. When I was younger, I could run like the wind, throw a baseball with accuracy 250 feet, and ride my bike endlessly for miles upon miles. Sadly, those days are long gone for me.


----------



## KC4

Hot Tamales! Get yer HOT Tamales! Free for the Shang Gang! 
(We made 118 of them taoday- there are lots to go around - pork tamales, cheese and poblano pepper tamales and even a few back bacon tamales)


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool, Kim. I love Hot Tamales! Was it you that had tamales as one of your WAI pics? I guessed it but can't recall who posted the pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> 
> Hi Jeanne... You? Menopause? I had you figured for too young for that ...
> 
> I used to have the night sweats at a much younger age when I was on the pill and it didn't quite agree with me... those are indeed awful. I had them a lot in my twenties and early thirties.


I'm 47 - a little early maybe, but a year and a half of "freedom" confirms menopause in my thinkin' - that, mood swings and night sweats.

uh - men in this day and age all understand about menopause I think and I tend to think it fair revenge for listening to sports scores

I was looking into the "Second Career" options from unemployment - where they send me back to school - but I can't get in to see the Career Counsellor until late August....so I don't know how they are going to get me enrolled for September...
the job hunt isn't going well. 

My son started a job - but he quit and I don't really blame him - I would drop him off at 6 am, they waited around to leave til 8 am and didn't get to the job site until 10 - and he isn't on the clock until they get to the job site - so out of 12-14 hours in the day he was only paid for 8 hrs. 

Not really feeling so well so saying nite Marc, nite all!!


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all,
hope you all have a nice end to the day. Was a good day at the SB house. Gave the little woman a MacBook for her birthday. Got it all migrated etc... Boy we sure have come a long way since last year when I first started looking at Macs. You know all that insecurity, scared of change etc. Well since the iMac came home and have shared it, we gave 2 nano's 2 shuffles aTime Capsule and today a MacBook. Who would have thought it. I think she likes it. This is her very first computer, all hers. in the past we have always shared. Now she has her own and I am extremely happy for her. Just thought I would share with you.
Thanks for all your help here, it has made a big difference for both of us and our learning experience.

Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. An assortment of bagels, cereals and fruit await you when you wake up, as well as freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Welcome home. I am hoping to add a new MacMini to my assortment of Apple computers in this home. We shall see. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sorry to hear you say that "... the job hunt isn't going well." Do you by any chance know your local MP or member of your legislature, or any MP or MHA? Sometimes, at least here, I have heard that they are helpful in getting you at least a chance to speak to a counsellor. Just a thougth.

Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. Just finished uploading mybirdie.ca and will now get the rig unhooked, tanks dumped, fresh water filled and fridge emptied in preparation to cross the border back into Canada around noon today. I hope they don't draw my number for a full RV search today as that takes a lot of time. 

Not a lot to declare as we bought only about $150 worth of items to take home, (As did the other couple) mostly gifts for others. I did manage to get myself a couple of pairs of wranglers for the price of a single pair back home, so I am good for jeans for another few years now.

Tonight FeXL will meet us at the RV park in Lethbridge where he and I will tip a few to celebrate my 65th, exactly a month early today. That ought to be a good time.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning - it's raining in earnest here so maybe the weather is just having a good cry before it releases the miserable stranglehold it's had on us for so long :clap:

Jeanne, it's never too late to go back to school. I worked with many people who went back to school in their forties and fifties and they brought knowledge to the job that blew the socks off the youngsters who went directly from high school to university.

I, myself went back to school when I was 40. My classmates who were all in their early 20s found me highly entertaining.

SB - I'm glad for you and your wife. I know she will enjoy her MacBook. 

I think I might have convinced my brother to switch to a Mac too. I hope so.

Now it's time for coffee and reading the mail.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning all! The presentation didn't go on Friday. After the meeting had already run 1 hour over (which was 2 hours after I was supposed to go home), and they still weren't at my presentation, I told them they could reschedule for this week, or just read it from the slides I was forced to make. They rescheduled it, mostly I think because I was still bitter about having to change my presentation and being fairly critical about other peoples presentation formats, especially the guy who was aparently exempt from all the rules being forced on me. Oh well, that gives me something to do tomorrow now.

We had a beautiful day out here on Sat, so I took the kids to the park with a little picnic snack and some kites. Unfortunately it wasn't windy enough to fly the kites, so they played for a little while then we packed up and went to the Science Center for the Lego Transportation Exhibit. They wanted to be there to play with the Lego almost as much as I did. All the wind that wasn't around on Sat came back with all of it's friends on Sun. However, I still managed to get out with my brother-in-law for the first round of golf of the year. Or at least what we try to pass off as golf.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Glad the tamales were enjoyed by those who partook in them. They are not spicy ones - the HOT refers to temperature, not spice. 

I also made a Salsa verde, which is perfect with pork (and chicken)...but my Mother law said it had a nauseating green color. BAAAAAhahahahah! 

Next off to a restaurant supply store to see if I can get a large beverage dispenser for not too much money. Something with a spigot and a top is preferred. 

Then to prepare the Agua de Melon to go into it and then off to the International Soiree at my daughter's school. 

May even have time to stop in at the Burger Bus near the restaurant supply store and do a quick chew and review! Woot! 

¡Tenga un buen día amigos!

Kim

Hope all are well today!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Good luck crossing the border. As promised, fantastic summer-like weather awaits you upon your return to Alberta. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Glad to see you with us on a more regualar basis these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. All I can say about that presentation situation is "Bummer!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Maybe we should allow you to have some evenings here at The Cafe Chez Marc to cook for us. I could help with Mexican food, since I love that sort of cuisine.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
Marc, thank you for the fruit this morning. And Kim, thanks for your link to urban spoon. I am feeling inspired to put my writing hat back on and review some local nuggets. There is a new sushi place in our neighbourhood that is too good to close down and I want to make sure people know about it!


----------



## danalicious

Oh, and on a separate note, anyone know a videographer in the Vancouver area who is looking for some volunteer work?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Glad to see you back as well on a more regular basis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Maybe we should allow you to have some evenings here at The Cafe Chez Marc to cook for us. I could help with Mexican food, since I love that sort of cuisine.


I would be delighted to Guest Chef at Cafe Chez Marc...it can become Casa de Marco for a day or two. If you handle the grill, I'll make fresh flour tortillas and sauces and we can assemble some fabulouso fajitas! 


danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> Marc, thank you for the fruit this morning. And Kim, thanks for your link to urban spoon. I am feeling inspired to put my writing hat back on and review some local nuggets. There is a new sushi place in our neighbourhood that is too good to close down and I want to make sure people know about it!


Awesome! Urban spoon would love to have your reviews and votes. Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

A great idea, Kim. There is money to made in this venture.


----------



## ciaochiao

*me*

hi Everyone!

Mijo, is that how you spell it? Mijos, me just want to eat the tamales! Boy, does that pic ever, ever look good. I don't need any salsa verde or other. Are you serving these at the Cafe today Dr. G?

How is everyone's day going? Good to know your on the path home Don. Just try and look 'feeble' or mentis incompetis and perhaps they won't pull you over for the whole rig search. My fingers and toes are crossed for you. Are you only allowed $150 for that length of time? I thought it was far more. I should have asked that you bring back a Stoli Vanilla for me!! Oh well, perhaps I'll make it over to NY this summer and bring a few back myself. 

See everyone later.  
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Vicki. You seem to be in a good mood.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Beautiful weather helps*

Hi Dr. G:

Funny you say that. I was actually in an elated mood throughout most of the weekend. The weather being perfect really helps. Today, i'm really tired, not down, just tired. My blood pressure is sitting around 135/105 right now so i'm thinking that may be playing some part. I know my diastolic is far too high but there's not a lot I can do about it right now. 

I'm 'in my happy place' right now, trying to watch my 'block of tv' on Bravo. Three shows that never fail to enthrall. How's your afternoon going Dr. G? How's our mommy to be coming along? Getting fatter I hope? And i don't think Daisy was fat!! But then again, you watched her grow. Are there known issues with doxie pregnancies regarding back problems? What is there average litter number? CONGRATS TO JACK!!! please remind me, how is Jack related to all? I know he's the one with the pic in the national art gallery - one of my favorite displays!!! I think it's time that one of the galleries purchase your tummy puppies pics as well. Perhaps i can talk to the AGO - they just went through their renos, they should want new and progressive works

Give hugs to your little tummy puppies for me and say hi to Mrs. G!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are going well here, Vicki. Lots of teaching going on each day .............. all the while we watch and wait to see if Bridget is pregnant. She looks it and if she is not, then she is going to go on a diet. We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone...


----------



## Dr.G.

Really cute pic, Diane.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Marc... so-so on the success with the "flash/red eye"... that's always tricky!

I'm working on one from the Zoo I took last year there with my Sister on vacation last year... Oy... eye enhancement! This meerkat had the the most lovely blue eyes which didn't show on the picture very well... but it will by the time I'm done, if it kills me!


----------



## Ena

Carrying on with the theme of red....I'm finally painting kichen cupboard doors after all the prep work. Yes, in red 

Good to see you Cameo. I hope things are looking up for you soon.

Thanks for the tea, apricot oatmeal muffin and the company.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Fidget*

Hi All:

Diane, what a beautiful pic of Fidget!! He's so innocent and sweet looking!! Doesn't look like a food mooch at all!

Ann, how are you enjoying your vacation? i love red. I'm sure your cupboards will look amazing after you've done the work. If you're into it, you should post a pic of the final product.

I wonder how Don and gang are doing through customs?
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

I just realized it's Memorial Day today! So happy Memorial Day to you, Marc.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Second that...*

Yes,, thanks for reminding all of us Sharon. Happy Memorial Day Dr. G. Thank you for always being our fearless, wise, and loving leader. Don may be the Don of the Shang but you are always, the Northern Star. I'm so glad the war saw you come back safe. What ever would we do without Dr. G?

Thanks again Sharon, for reminding all of us how much we have to be grateful for, especially here in the Shang - Dr. G!!
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Vicki... and why?... do you think he's sitting there so pretty... 

Yes, Marc... Memorial Day... my respects... 

Jeanne... on the topic of menopause and "freedom" I've had about the same now... 1 and a half years of freedom but I'm 52 as of April 21. They were always wacko before that though...


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> I just realized it's Memorial Day today! So happy Memorial Day to you, Marc.


Thank you, Sharon. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Thanks Marc... so-so on the success with the "flash/red eye"... that's always tricky!
> 
> I'm working on one from the Zoo I took last year there with my Sister on vacation last year... Oy... eye enhancement! This meerkat had the the most lovely blue eyes which didn't show on the picture very well... but it will by the time I'm done, if it kills me!


We had the same sort of problem, Diane, with a blue eyed doxie. This is a fault, and we had to put the doxie down once the blue came out in the eye. He was a really cute doxie pup, but standards have to be maintained and so ................... well, you don't want to know the rest. The top picture was him just before we took him to meet his maker.


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> Yes,, thanks for reminding all of us Sharon. Happy Memorial Day Dr. G. Thank you for always being our fearless, wise, and loving leader. Don may be the Don of the Shang but you are always, the Northern Star. I'm so glad the war saw you come back safe. What ever would we do without Dr. G?
> 
> Thanks again Sharon, for reminding all of us how much we have to be grateful for, especially here in the Shang - Dr. G!!
> Vicki


Thanks for the fine compliment, Vicki. You would have made a fine home for that little doxie pup ............ even with blue eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

10 Facts about Memorial Day. When I was a boy, it was called "Decoration Day", just as Remembrance Day was called Armistice Day.


Ten facts about Memorial Day - CNN.com


----------



## ciaochiao

*Blue eyed puppy*

Dr. G:
Did you really have to put the puppy down? Could you not have sold him with a conditional 'no breeding' contract? I purchased a puppy from a peke breeder in Calgary. I signed a 'no breeding' contract because they were, well, they actually were just not very nice people but their reasoning was that i already had a puppy from another breeder and they didn't want me to breed their line with the other's. The thing is, the pups, without papers, would never have been able to be shown or bred as full CKC purebreds. You know that already. The other thing is that my other puppy was a male - and the new puppy was a male. I'm not sure how I could possibly have bred two males. 

I know that you and Mrs. G only breed quality back into your lines but I adore that little pup with the blue eyes. He's beautiful. Who were his parents? Is he really gone Dr. G? I'd be more than happy to give love and a home to any color of eyes puppies from you Dr. G. He/she would simply become yet another one of my kids except i didn't have to go through the pregnancy and delivery - huge bonus in my opinion! If you ever want to adopt out a puppy never to be used in breeding, I shall sign anything you'd like, drive, swim, or crawl to St. John's and pick the puppy up. Just say the word, I'll be there!
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

I think I managed to finagle a pretty good blue eye in this Meerkat just by cloning from what blue was showing:


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> Dr. G:
> Did you really have to put the puppy down? Could you not have sold him with a conditional 'no breeding' contract? I purchased a puppy from a peke breeder in Calgary. I signed a 'no breeding' contract because they were, well, they actually were just not very nice people but their reasoning was that i already had a puppy from another breeder and they didn't want me to breed their line with the other's. The thing is, the pups, without papers, would never have been able to be shown or bred as full CKC purebreds. You know that already. The other thing is that my other puppy was a male - and the new puppy was a male. I'm not sure how I could possibly have bred two males.
> 
> I know that you and Mrs. G only breed quality back into your lines but I adore that little pup with the blue eyes. He's beautiful. Who were his parents? Is he really gone Dr. G? I'd be more than happy to give love and a home to any color of eyes puppies from you Dr. G. He/she would simply become yet another one of my kids except i didn't have to go through the pregnancy and delivery - huge bonus in my opinion! If you ever want to adopt out a puppy never to be used in breeding, I shall sign anything you'd like, drive, swim, or crawl to St. John's and pick the puppy up. Just say the word, I'll be there!
> Vicki


Thanks Vickie...I was composing a reply about this as well but I'm not as eloquent as you. So respectfully, why Marc?


----------



## Dreambird

Have no fear, I'm sure he's kidding...


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Doxie Blue Eye is like rabies. Once it is in the doxie, it is kill or be killed. Problem is they get it when they are at their cutest in life.


----------



## Dreambird

Marc!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ahhhhhhhaaaaaaa!!!!*

OK Dr. G, I think I've seen that 'disease' elsewhere- Weredoxie-ism.

Actually Sharon, there seriously are breeders who do put down pups with defects so that they won't be bred back into the gene pool. i know a few peke breeders who should have definitely prevented a specific trait from re-entering the gene pool. I call it the 'dumbo puppy tongue'. The tongue of these pekes is too long for their mouths and as a result, the tip protrudes when the mouth is semi-closed/relaxed. There are several traits in pekes that are such obvious flaws and yet sellers continue to re-breed them back into the population. Another such flaw is a protruding muzzle. Pekes should have a perfectly flat face yet I have seen, with papers and all, pekes that have an obvious extension beyond their stops. I am amazed that 6/14 in one litter of Dr. G's puppies are all show champs. That is very tough to attain. You've got to admit though, aren't Dr. G's puppies the cutest little guys? I'm pretty sure now, that Dr. and Mrs. G wouldn't get rid of any puppy regardless as to trait. But do know Sharon, that some breeders will really do that. Perish the thought in my mind, but unfortunately, I simply can't have a hand at putting a puppy down unless it is suffering. it is for that reason alone, that i would like to singularly win a $49M lottery. I would put puppy mills out of business and punish the owners past the full extent of the law. I'd do more to humans who hurt animals such as the freak who left a puppy in the middle of an interstate highway to see it get hit. 
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Have no fear, I'm sure he's kidding...


Kidding???? Moi???????????? 

Poor little doxie ................. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

"Weredoxie-ism" comes from being bitten by a doxie on a full moon night ............. when it is foggy.

Blue eyes in a doxie are like cases of rabies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, yes, I was kidding. I would never put a doxie down for blue eyes. I cry when we sell our pups and place them in great homes.


----------



## Dreambird

Dr.G. said:


> Kidding???? Moi???????????? (


Oui! Toi!!!

Good night... sleep tight. Don't let the weredoxie bite...


----------



## ciaochiao

*whew!*

Sharon, I just didn't tell you that while writing that reply, I was tearing up....because as said, I actually know of breeders who do that. All I could think of was that beautiful little furry tummy puppy, gone. i would have been shocked if Dr. G and Mrs. G could actually do that. Have you ever seen videos of their pups? The way they talk and play with them is quite indicative of unconditional love. The way Mrs. G describes each puppy in the videos, is another sign that the G-home is not about to get rid of any puppy regardless of trait defect. I've watched quite a few of Dr. G's YouTube videos and they are so heartwarming. I have it in one of my special areas on my youtube account but like facebook, i actually don't know how to use my account. i just go to youtube without logging in. 

Thank goodness that Blue Eye is like Rabies and not Weredoxie-ism. I am rather rabid myself, just ask my kids. They say I'm scared of the water (don't like swimming in a lake, just ocean and pool), foam at the mouth, snarl all the time....I have compassion for the Blue Eye sufferers 
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite....*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, all current and coming G-doxies and all Blue Eye doxies!!

I know you'd cry Dr. G. I cried when we adopted out our 1st litter as well. I was so reluctant to part with them that I was deliberately canceling viewing times. Finally, I realized that i simply couldn't care for 8 puppies (including the mom/dad), my own human puppy, my useless 2nd ex, continue my PhD and breathe. My son really, really broke down when the family came for his favorite puppy. He wouldn't even come out to say goodbye. That puppy's name was 'Hedgie'. Almost 11 years later, I finally gave into the necessity of puppy love and allowed him to pick another puppy. He chose very well and guess what this one's name is? Yup, Hedgie. The other two kids were so upset that he got to 'choose' so I got another puppy but insisted that I name it. Hence, we have Sushi, Hedgie, and my other three mongrels that walk generally, on two legs 

I wonder how Jeanne's little kittens are doing? They sure are cute. I wonder how she's going to deal with it when her 'babies' get adopted out.... 

I wonder how hot Tamale Kim is doing at her kid's school thing tonight? I hope she comes 'home' soon and lets us know what other dishes were there. i'll bet none were as great as her Whootness':lmao:
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

*ooohhh thank you*

I really thought that Dr G was serious! The actual thought of defective tummy puppies going to the vet to meet their makers was upsetting :-( and my jaw actually dropped. OMG the wily honourable Marc got us softy tough girls good. We'll get you one of these days!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hot breakfast awaits you, along with freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is +2C but I am watching snow falling right now outside my window. The lawns are getting coated, as are the cars. It won't last, but it is still a shock to see snow once again. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am shocked to think that anyone could even imagine that I would put a puppy down due to the color of its eyes. I love doxies way too much to think of such a thing. Guess I am going to have to get a better camera or learn how to use PhotoShop.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc. Thanks for breakfast this morning. Going to steal a cup of coffee and hit the books.

Nice sunny weather to greet the GTA this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Can't believe it is still snowing. All the lawns are white, and if it gets any colder I shall have to bring out my shovel. We shall see.


----------



## bhil

Nive sunny weather greeting the Regina area as well this morning, though they say it will be raining by this afternoon. Today is the "final-final-final" presentation rehearsals. I'm sure now that they are just scheudling more rehearsals because they want to see how many "finals" they can put in meeting invitation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Sean. "Give 'em Hell" as Harry Truman would say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still snowing and now the wind has picked up speed. At 1C it feels like late November or early December rather than late May.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Rah rah*

Rah rah Sean!!

Thanks for breakfast Dr. G. As for putting a puppy down, as said in my earlier post, there are breeders who do that. i could never do that and frankly, I would have been quite shocked if you did. However Dr. G, outside of the WAI, you are not given to frivolous statements or teasing. As such, i believe that Sharon and I were both taking your comments at face valus. I initially thought you might be joking but had to make sure. Had I made a joke but you were one of those breeders who really did eliminate defective genetic traits in your lines, then I would have appeared to be highly judgmental. But never fear, we know that the G home adores all doxies, even the Weredoxie. Mrs. G would find a way to turn the Weredoxie into a championship line.....

I'm reveling in watching tennis right now. I'm likely going to fall asleep :-( but at least I'll fall asleep looking at something I love!
Vicki


----------



## Cameo

Diane - yup - after a year of every two weeks, believe me I am celebratin "freedom"!!!!

Marc - you had them goin! I am sure by now though they know you are really a marshmallow..... I know that you do what my breeder does - if the pup is show quality then she looks for homes that want show dogs - the ones that have "faults" are sold to homes who want pets and they are sold with a non-breeding contract. My Shayla though is show quality - but I have a non breeding contract anyhow - she had the temperment that I wanted - confident and loving. She is - overconfident and pushy - but definately loving and I love her to pieces.

It is fun stuff trying to maneuver around my bedroom now as kittens come running when you enter. They then climb onto my feet (or slippers, they looooove them) and try to climb my leg. So, I think they now know that this of course means being picked up and cuddled, which they also seem to like. I actually had to slip my foot out of my slipper this morning to finish getting dressed as the kitten wasn't going to get off the slipper by himself/herself.......guess I should check the sexes. I think it is one male and two females.

Give them up?????? Uh, right now........I dunno, they are sooooooo loving and adorable and cute and fuzzy and they even have names. Tipsy, cause he is grey with tips of white on all feet and the very tip of his tail. Dabs, cause he just has the white on the tips of his tail and Patch, cause he has three white tips on his feet, but he missed one. They all have white on their bellies.

Bell Canada - unfreakingbelievable. I get a bill in the mail, yesterday - May 25 for $243.80 dated to be paid on May 25th, with the statement that disconnection is scheduled for two days after the due date if not paid. I phone them, tell them that this issue was cleared up after 6 hours on the phone and over 20 people a week and a half ago. Guess what? 

I am paid in full and they are sending ME a check for $183.00???????????????
They REALLY have NO CLUE as to what they are doing. I am thinking of writing a column on them and sending it in to the local newspaper. An article on large COMMUNICATIONS company whose own communications are totally off the wall.......I will do this politely of course.

How much do you want to bet that I am disconnected tomorrow???????? Just wait to see how far I blow my top if I am. 

Hi Steve, Hi Ann, Hi Sean, Sharon, Vicki et all!


----------



## Dr.G.

"However Dr. G, outside of the WAI, you are not given to frivolous statements or teasing." Vicki, I have gotten loads of PMs wanting to know if I was serious in my postings in other threads (e.g., getting rid of all New Yorkers from Canada and sending them back home, or about the Re-Education Camps being set up here in NL for those who don't support the government of Canada).


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Sorry to hear of your continued woes with Bell. Luckily, Aliant is not as bad, at least here in NL.

"Marc - you had them goin! I am sure by now though they know you are really a marshmallow..... I know that you do what my breeder does - if the pup is show quality then she looks for homes that want show dogs - the ones that have "faults" are sold to homes who want pets and they are sold with a non-breeding contract. " True. Sadly, the one pup that was really good looking and cute from the second litter had a bad kink in his tail, thus ruling him out from being a show dog. Other than that one fault, he was a great possible show dog. We sold him to a family in Labrador who love him dearly. He is the one who celebrated the birthday with a hat.


----------



## Cameo

It is very tempting to tell them where to go, that I will just use a cell phone - but I would then have to try to remember to keep the battery charged up at all times, the phone is very small so I would spend too much time looking for it and I won't pay for voice mail as the answering machine wouldn't work on it..........and Bell is the only company that services my area. I am on dial up so VOIP, SKYPE and those won't work for me. 

I will sort it as I sort everything else that gets shot at me...........and I laughed when I hung up the phone from Bell as this is just so stupid......you would think that they would have looked into why someone has to spend 6 hours sorting out 1 stupid bill.

Any idea yet if Bridget is preggie? 

I am going to look at more plants this afternoon I hope - I have most of my gardens weeded I think. I have gone garden crazy - I now have 8 of them.

If it doesn't rain maybe I will get the back forty mown today too. We have had nice weather and I have to admit we probably need some rain by now - but it can wait til overnight right?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!


Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...


Diane, Love the picture of Fidget - and YES he DOES look like a professional mooch! 



Ena said:


> Carrying on with the theme of red....I'm finally painting kichen cupboard doors after all the prep work. Yes, in red


Ann, That sounds great! I love red too - :love2:I have a red car, red hair (by choice, not by genetics), red walls and many red articles of clothing. 
I too would love to see a photo of the finished project.



Dr.G. said:


> "Weredoxie-ism" comes from being bitten by a doxie on a full moon night ............. when it is foggy.
> 
> Blue eyes in a doxie are like cases of rabies.


BAAAAAAAHahahahahahahaahah! :lmao:



sharonmac09 said:


> I really thought that Dr G was serious! The actual thought of defective tummy puppies going to the vet to meet their makers was upsetting :-( and my jaw actually dropped. OMG the wily honourable Marc got us softy tough girls good. We'll get you one of these days!!


Sharon, don't get mad, get EVEN!



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Steve. Can't believe it is still snowing. All the lawns are white, and if it gets any colder I shall have to bring out my shovel. We shall see.


That would really suck - snow shoveling at the end of May! 


Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Sean. "Give 'em Hell" as Harry Truman would say.


Sean, or as Pierre Elliot Trudeau said to an opposition MP in the House of Commons in 1971, tell them all to "F*CK OFF!". 


Dr.G. said:


> "However Dr. G, outside of the WAI, you are not given to frivolous statements or teasing." Vicki, I have gotten loads of PMs wanting to know if I was serious in my postings in other threads (e.g., getting rid of all New Yorkers from Canada and sending them back home, or about the Re-Education Camps being set up here in NL for those who don't support the government of Canada).


....and the badger blood and wolverine liver stories, and campaigning to free his lordship, Conrad Black and.....and...:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Any idea yet if Bridget is preggie? " We are not sure, Jeanne, but she is certainly getting big.


----------



## Dr.G.

"....and the badger blood and wolverine liver stories, and campaigning to free his lordship, Conrad Black and.....and... " Kim, you would not believe how many PMs I get saying they support my views about His Lordship, but are afraid to express them openly.


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Sean, or as Pierre Elliot Trudeau said to an opposition MP in the House of Commons in 1971, tell them all to "F*CK OFF!".


Or as it was recorded in Hansard: "fuddle duddle"





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Haven't heard the phrase "fuddle duddle" for some time now.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "....and the badger blood and wolverine liver stories, and campaigning to free his lordship, Conrad Black and.....and... " Kim, you would not believe how many PMs I get saying they support my views about His Lordship, but are afraid to express them openly.


(*:lmao:SnOrt!:lmao:*)


----------



## Dr.G.

The one that amazed me the most, Kim, were the PMs asking me how I was able to get ehMacLand postings out if I was in Re-Education Camp #109 here in NL, which was set up shortly after the last federal election in which NL sent 6 Liberals and one member of the NDP to the House of Commons, and 0 Conservatives. I told one person that I was smuggling my postings out via carrier pigeon, and that as soon as my doxies finished digging out a tunnel, I would escape. Am I that believable????


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> The one that amazed me the most, Kim, were the PMs asking me how I was able to get ehMacLand postings out if I was in Re-Education Camp #109 here in NL, which was set up shortly after the last federal election in which NL sent 6 Liberals and one member of the NDP to the House of Commons, and 0 Conservatives. I told one person that I was smuggling my postings out via carrier pigeon, and that as soon as my doxies finished digging out a tunnel, I would escape. Am I that believable????


:lmao:...and that is a prime example of why Nigerian (and other) scammers do what they do...because a certain subset of our North American population make it soooo easy for them, despite our above average education system. 

As far as You Marc, being believable - absolutely! The Mark Twain avatar helps, but what some may not realize is that Mark Twain was an excellent humorist and as sly and quick witted as a fox.

If we aren't paying attention and rolling with your "game", we'll be left holding the paint brush.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If we aren't paying attention and rolling with your "game", we'll be left holding the paint brush." Good one, Kim. 

The snow has finally stopped here in St.John's and the temps are "up" to 3C.


----------



## Dreambird

> Am I that believable????


Nah! Just like I never, ever thought even for just one tiny moment that Jack's portrait wearing big yellow sunglasses is hanging in some gallery in Ottawa. Never fell for that for even a fraction of a second... no sir! Not me...


----------



## KC4

:lmao:


Dreambird said:


> Nah! Just like I never, ever thought even for just one tiny moment that Jack's portrait wearing big yellow sunglasses is hanging in some gallery in Ottawa. Never fell for that for even a fraction of a second... no sir! Not me...


:lmao:
Hey Dreambirdie!
I was just about to have the pleasure of painting my fence - but thought that I was being selfish by painting all myself...I'll be happy to share my paintbrush with you if you'd just bring some sandwiches over with you!


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> (*:lmao:SnOrt!:lmao:*)


Love the snort! :lmao::lmao:



Dr.G. said:


> The one that amazed me the most, Kim, were the PMs asking me how I was able to get ehMacLand postings out if I was in Re-Education Camp #109 here in NL, which was set up shortly after the last federal election in which NL sent 6 Liberals and one member of the NDP to the House of Commons, and 0 Conservatives. I told one person that I was smuggling my postings out via carrier pigeon, and that as soon as my doxies finished digging out a tunnel, I would escape. Am I that believable????


I love it when you do that, Dr. G-don't stop! Yes you are very believable and fortunately Diane, Vickie and I only believed the one about the blue-eyed tummy puppy. :lmao:

My parents on a Caribbean Cruise once told a tale that they constructed and lived in igloos in Canada and the fellow passengers at the dinner table believed every word.


----------



## Dr.G.

This picture was moved from the National Gallery in Ottawa to the Museum of Contemporary Art in Chicago, IL, where Jack was born. It was only on loan to the Canadian museum.

Museum of Contemporary Art


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> This picture was moved from the National Gallery in Ottawa to the Museum of Contemporary Art in Chicago, IL, where Jack was born. It was only on loan to the Canadian museum.
> 
> Museum of Contemporary Art


Make sure you get a million dollar tax write off for the donation.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Make sure you get a million dollar tax write off for the donation.



A fine idea, Sharon, but my accountants at the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe have already positioned my income and taxes so that I shall pay a grand total of $2.09 of taxes this year, with a combined income of $295,825,713.93.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is out, it is 5C and the last of this morning's snow has melted. Now, we may return to Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bridget is starting to look pregnant. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> My parents on a Caribbean Cruise once told a tale that they constructed and lived in igloos in Canada and the fellow passengers at the dinner table believed every word.


A nonagenarian in Texas quite seriously asked me whether we "have cars in Canada now".


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> A nonagenarian in Texas quite seriously asked me whether we "have cars in Canada now".


I have a story about when a fellow from the US of A asked me if we have a fourth of July. I looked at him straight faced and said "Yes, it comes after the third and before the fifth. We have a fourth EVERY month. How about you?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Elaine. Of course, there are people born and raised in Canada who still don't know that The Province of Newfoundland and Labrador is a province of Canada. I have been told by call centers for Apple Canada, and Canon Canada to try Europe for my assistance.


----------



## MLeh

I don't think the people at those call centres are in Canada, Marc.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Some days....*

Wowee you guys!! Some days, you guys gab so much it takes me over 20 min to catch up on the posts!! in between my laughing at the stories PLUS laughing at your laughing, my sides hurt from well, laughing!!

Jeanne, they're not named Hell from Bell for nothing. I am SO sorry you are going through this. You have my complete sympathies.

Dr. G, are you kidding me about Black??? Your posts are SO obviously Twain/Swift in nature. I can't believe that people actually think you're serious!!

OH!!!!!! BABY PUPPIES!!!!! My girl Bridget is going to make me an auntie!! Who's that baby puppy in the pic Dr. G? Is that Bridget? And is that Bridget sitting on her 'throne'? Oooooo. I can hardly wait. More tummy puppies for the Shang. More beautiful G-doxies. yayayayayayayyyyy!!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ok, now back to the mundane stuff I need to deal with.XX)
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, when I spoke the the person at both call centers and was told both times I questioned where they were located. Toronto was the reply both times. When I asked if they were born and raised in Canada, yes was the reply both times. Of course, in all fairness, I did not know that Toronto was the center of the universe until I came here to Canada. I always thought that it was NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

All those recent pics are of Bridget, when she was a pup and a couple of days ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is Bridget trying to sit up .............


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Of course, in all fairness, I did not know that Toronto was the center of the universe until I came here to Canada.


So you also know what TROC stands for now. Learning doesn't just happen in school, does it?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Pretty*

Awwww!!!! That's my girl Bridget! She's such a pretty little puppy Dr. G. She's going to make a wonderful mom. Her tummy puppies are going to be so beautiful. I really am excited. Counting the days from the day you tell us that we're going to have puppies!!!

Elaine, what's TROC?
Vicki


----------



## MLeh

The Rest Of Canada (That which is not Toronto. AKA 'the hinterlands'.)


----------



## Dreambird

The Rest Of Canada meaning w/o Quebec IIRC


----------



## Dreambird

Probably Elaine recalls more correctly than I...


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> So you also know what TROC stands for now. Learning doesn't just happen in school, does it?


Learning may happen anytime and anywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> Awwww!!!! That's my girl Bridget! She's such a pretty little puppy Dr. G. She's going to make a wonderful mom. Her tummy puppies are going to be so beautiful. I really am excited. Counting the days from the day you tell us that we're going to have puppies!!!
> 
> Elaine, what's TROC?
> Vicki


Vicki, the Bridget and Jack puppies should be interesting.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Learning may happen anytime and anywhere.


...and anyhow, with the best lessons being those which come with strong emotions, such as jamming your toe into the vacuum cleaner (that you thought you'd put away in the morning) in the dark in the middle of the night.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ...and anyhow, with the best lessons being those which come with strong emotions, such as jamming your toe into the vacuum cleaner (that you thought you'd put away in the morning) in the dark in the middle of the night.


Kim, a true metacognitive learning experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, a Bridget/Jack mix could lead to .............................. a puppy like the one from Monster Chiller Horror Theater.


----------



## Dr.G.

Or not .......................... For the record, these pictures were taken by a friend's five-year old son.


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, it all depends upon how good a mom Bridget is. If she is like Daisy, her mom, then all will be fine.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Shiver me timbers!!*

Oooooo, Dr. G!! That Monster is just TOOOO scary for me!! Even with the shaking image, they're still so cute. Daisy is a beautiful puppy plus an incredible mom. 

On the sad side, I'm watching Platoon right now. i have no idea why they're televising it and I'm glad i'm not really, really watching it. But i just watched the most poignant scene of the entire movie, the one where the deranged Berenger shoots a Viet mom and her little girl won't stop crying, then he wants to shoot her as well. Very, very disturbing movie. I have little doubt that there were scenes exactly like that in Vietnam. In any war actually.
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Just made up a huge batch of Spinach & cheese enchiladas, with and w/o chicken.....so please help yourself - and to the salsa verde too....

We've only got about 20 tamales left! They sold like, er. HOT TAMALES!

Have a pleasant evening everyone. I wonder if Don made it across the border, or is he waiting in his skivvies while Border Patrol snaps on  rubber gloves???


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> Oooooo, Dr. G!! That Monster is just TOOOO scary for me!! Even with the shaking image, they're still so cute. Daisy is a beautiful puppy plus an incredible mom.
> 
> On the sad side, I'm watching Platoon right now. i have no idea why they're televising it and I'm glad i'm not really, really watching it. But i just watched the most poignant scene of the entire movie, the one where the deranged Berenger shoots a Viet mom and her little girl won't stop crying, then he wants to shoot her as well. Very, very disturbing movie. I have little doubt that there were scenes exactly like that in Vietnam. In any war actually.
> Vicki


Vicki, yes, blurred doxies are monsters.

Re "Platoon", I too was disturbed by the movie. I feel that I would not have survived Vietnam had I been called up into active duty once I was drafted back in 1970.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nite nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, current and coming G-Doxies

I'm quite sure someone like you would have suffered greatly in that war Dr. G. In fact, I actually can't think of any of my friends who returned from that war and didn't have issues years and years later. They still do. My best friend from high school fought in Bosnia and he is only starting to admit that his nightmares, insomnia, intemperate manner, are all part of the PTSD which is a new diagnoses PLUS is poorly understood. 

Kim, i have no doubt that your tamales sold FAST FAST FAST!!! i'm surprised you have any left at all. Your enchiladas sound incredibly yummy as well!!! I'll take 15 of both-w and w/o chicken. I LOVE spinach. I love spanakopita and just about everything else I can think of that has spinach in it. what kind of cheese do you use - as in mozza, cheddar, etc? Now you'll have to explain what enchiladas are to me. But boy, do they ever sound good!!

I'm serving Swiss Steak which I have never made and as usual, found it time consuming but that's only because i was pounding the steaks down last night. Then rather than stove top, i changed it into a bake. I haven't tried it yet but it sure smells good!! I hope I don't poison my kids tonight. I'm still so congested - I really hate spring for this reason alone-the various pollens. Then again in the fall. Anyone know a fast and relatively benign method of getting rid of goldenrod? i don't even care if it's thru toxic elimination. The plants have run amok in my backyard and I haven't been out there all spring. I just noticed them today and everyone in the house is suffering so they must be at their height of potency.XX)XX)

I'll just eat Kim's food. It should be enough to make me forget about the allergies for at least, well, at least as long as it takes me to wolf the food down!! Did you take pics of your enchiladas? Please post
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight. 

Kim... FOOD! I'm hungry... let me at those enchiladas! Sounds scrumptious! Yummm...


----------



## sharonmac09

I have a fantastic cure for goldenrod and ragweed. I too suffered from them and had terrorized high school and college with my non stop sneezing, honks, and sniffles. My pockets were getting so sodden from the kleenexes. Now, since moving here, I only have the occasional non stop sneezes, honks and sniffles that are quickly solved in less that 10 minutes-no more sodden pockets! Aaawwwwaaaa, do I feel sorry for Vickie? Ok, just a teeny bit. beejacon


----------



## ciaochiao

*Not in NS?*



sharonmac09 said:


> I have a fantastic cure for goldenrod and ragweed. I too suffered from them and had terrorized high school and college with my non stop sneezing, honks, and sniffles. My pockets were getting so sodden from the kleenexes. Now, since moving here, I only have the occasional non stop sneezes, honks and sniffles that are quickly solved in less that 10 minutes-no more sodden pockets! Aaawwwwaaaa, do I feel sorry for Vickie? Ok, just a teeny bit. beejacon


Are you saying that this horrible, terrible, misery causing weed does not grow in NS?? Where else doesn't it grow? It's just terrible isn't it? thank you for your beejacon compassion!! i know you feel sorry for me but you're just the tough girl on the block. I've taken 4 sinutabs and am holding a towel over my face. I've never suffered this way from goldenrod, ever. i wonder what I've done to change my system. hmmmm, any thoughts?
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> Are you saying that this horrible, terrible, misery causing weed does not grow in NS?? Where else doesn't it grow? It's just terrible isn't it? thank you for your beejacon compassion!! i know you feel sorry for me but you're just the tough girl on the block. I've taken 4 sinutabs and am holding a towel over my face. I've never suffered this way from goldenrod, ever. i wonder what I've done to change my system. hmmmm, any thoughts?
> Vicki


When was the last time it rained there? After a good rain you'll feel better. The next time it stays dry for a prolonged period try to keep the windows closed in the day time and open them up in the early evening hours. The anti histamine helps somewhat. Holding a kleenex over your nose for an extended period of time and breathe thru it helps also. Staying away from freshly mowed grass is a must. You might also be allergic to dust and cat dander. Did you have any contact with cats recently? Yes I do pity you.  Summer is coming shortly-hold on.

Sharon


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hmmm*



sharonmac09 said:


> When was the last time it rained there? After a good rain you'll feel better. The next time it stays dry for a prolonged period try to keep the windows closed in the day time and open them up in the early evening hours. The anti histamine helps somewhat. Holding a kleenex over your nose for an extended period of time and breathe thru it helps also. Staying away from freshly mowed grass is a must. You might also be allergic to dust and cat dander. Did you have any contact with cats recently? Yes I do pity you.  Summer is coming shortly-hold on.
> 
> Sharon


Hmmm, I don't think it's rained for several days. It's supposed to rain this week. I hope you're right about the rain helping rid some of the pollen in the air. I think that I'll have to get the entire family out to help pull the damn things when it does rain. We'll try to do it before it dries up. UGHHHH!!!:---(

Maybe I'll take your advice and just move to NS. you guys don't have them there at all? I wonder if they have them in NB. I wonder if they're in Regina as well? Hmmm, I'll have to do a little reading!! Thanks for your encouragement, i shall try my best to sleep tonight, although the pills are making me sleepy but the misery is keeping me awake!!:lmao:
Vicki


----------



## KC4

POOR Vicki (and all allergy sufferers)....I am an allergy sufferer too....
they are mostly under control but can get really bad at times ...
allergies can also change over time especially as body chemistry changes over time. 

All my allergens are airborne or tactile. Luckily, I do not have any food allergies. 

Last year about this time, I returned to Calgary to live after 6 years in Houston. My body reacted violently to the change in environment, even though this is home. I ended up twice in emergency, once via an ambulance ride. Still don't know what I was reacting to - I got the full gamut of allergy tests and it was all the usual suspects - the only difference this time was my reaction. Normally I react with an asthma attack. THIS time my reaction was in the form of hives, that escalated to an anaphylactic reaction with swelling lips and tongue etc. 

It took 2 months of me on massive dosages of antihistamine and steroids etc to allow my body to re-acclimatize. 

So far, so good this spring season...nothing but a bit of sneezing and snorking. 

Good night all!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Achoo, sniff, sniiff, blraaaaart*

Oh, Hi everyone!! Good morning? Is it? I've been only able to doze for about 45 min at a time. Thank goodness for all night tv. Well, I think I've made a passable Continental for everyone but to be on the safe side, you guys should all grab some of Kim's home cooking and head over toe Chez Marc's for safe breakfast. I may have perked the tea and steeped the coffee, I'm not sure

As for our Don, I've been to mybirdie.ca to see if he updated, and there's nothing yet. I know he was in Lethbridge doing the FeXL/beer thing but was sure he'd stop by to tell us about customs!! Gee Kim, I hope you're vision of Don in his skivvies is only a nightmare -HEY THE DON!! WHERE ARE YOU??? I know you're hiding out there and I realize you didn't want to come back but let us all know you're all ok!!
Vicki
I wonder if he's just so vexed from crossing the border....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made our famous non-allergenic Over the Hump Day breakfast, which is better than taking antihistamines for allergies. Enjoy. We also have some freshly brewed tea and coffee, and some fresh scones to tempt you.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly morning, with lots of sunshine but only 5.5C temps at just past 9AM. Still, no snow is in the forecast like the two inches we received yesterday.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good rain?*

Morning Dr. G:
Thanks for making a real breakfast for all. I did brew the tea and steep the coffeeXX)

I am completely dried out in the mouth, making speech difficult - to the immense pleasure of my children. I am still running at the nose - to the immense depletion of the household toilet paper. I went through two boxes of Kleenex and tp was the next option. After this it's going to be the paper towels!!

I may not be able to fully enjoy your scones Dr. G, but I'm taking 6 of them because I know they taste deee-licious! Thank you so much for the treat. Could you include a tummy puppy with that order? I'm not allergic to tummy puppies

It is miserable outside, cold and raining. I'm hoping that the rain attenuates the potency of whatever is brining on this allergy reaction. And you're quite right Kim, I guess I didn't think my system had changed that drastically since last year even though immunology classes did detail this particular issue. I'm quite shocked to be honest with you. I've never been an air borne Type IV to any serious degree, only the contact dermatitis. I wonder if I'm getting REALLY REALLY old
Vicki


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> As for our Don, I've been to mybirdie.ca to see if he updated, and there's nothing yet. I know he was in Lethbridge doing the FeXL/beer thing but was sure he'd stop by to tell us about customs!! Gee Kim, I hope you're vision of Don in his skivvies is only a nightmare -HEY THE DON!! WHERE ARE YOU??? I know you're hiding out there and I realize you didn't want to come back but let us all know you're all ok!!
> Vicki
> I wonder if he's just so vexed from crossing the border....


I'm OK, but have been dealing with a minor medical issue that won't go away. I can only drive about half a day max without discomfort, so hopefully today will arrive home as we are in Drumheller, some three hours away.


----------



## ciaochiao

*old bones*

Hi Don
Glad to know that you guys are all back in Canada and ok. I'm sorry to hear about your body breakdown. I hope that your old bones like looking at the even older bones in Drumheller

Is the issue in your gut or in your butt? Did you meet with FeXL yet?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, enjoy the scones. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back to sunny Alberta, Don. Sorry to hear of you condition.


----------



## bhil

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Don
> Glad to know that you guys are all back in Canada and ok. I'm sorry to hear about your body breakdown. I hope that your old bones like looking at the even older bones in Drumheller
> 
> Is the issue in your gut or in your butt? Did you meet with FeXL yet?
> Vicki


After all those weeks of driving, I'm guessing there are blisters on the blisters on Don's butt.

Whatever it is, sorry to hear you aren't feeling well Don, but welcome back home!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. 

Still have connection 

Vicki, it is raining here too. I am actually not too far from you - only about an hour or an hour and a half away from you. I was born in Toronto, lived at Jane and Finch before moving to Cambridge when I was 13. 

Glad you are back Don and I hope you really really enjoyed your trip. Did you meet up with FexL? How is he? Feel better soon okay? How is Ann?

Marc - shame on you trying to scare us with monstor pix.......sheesh, too cute for words.
But thank you for breakfast.

My zoo is getting interesting. My bedroom is a nursury, my other female is in heat so we are rotating her and the male between the bathroom and the rest of the house and I think Shayla may be coming into season so I may be relocating Failte's crate and rotating them between the crate and the office. They ransack the house when loose together so they have my office as a playroom. I wanted to get fencing up this summer so they had a backyard but that won't happen unless someone is giving away fencing that they take down.

Morning Sean


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

I hope everybody is doing much better today - esp. Vicki with her allergies, Don with his ailment and the resident teen who is home sick today tooXX).

I didn't take a picture of the enchiladaa Vicki - they are not spectacular to look at (a common handicap for many Mexican dishes) but thankfully they taste better than they look. I remember being in Huatulco, Mexico about 10 years ago marveling over the wonderfully tangy taste of a green sauce I had with poached eggs and corn tortillas for breakfast. I thought I had deciphered the ingredients with the tang coming from limes.....nope, couldn't reproduce it when I got home. Only when I got to Texas and took Mexican cooking classes did I learn that the distinctive tang came from tomatillos. Not a commonly used ingredient in Canada. 

What's everybody up to today? 

Other than tending to the teen and the hospital run, I am going to tackle organizing my office. My most detested job - but it's gotta be done. tptptptp


----------



## KC4

Hahah! Jeanne ! 
Your home sounds like an "Animal House" ....hope you can keep the game of musical doors/rooms successfully going until everything calms down. 

Thanks for Breakfast Marc....and especially the coffee...I'll need a great deal of caffein-a-ttitude to get through the office job today. 

Yeah, Don - I'd like to know too if you were able to enjoy a beer with FeXL! Are you home yet or still on the road? 

Sean - did the final, final, final, final presentation happen yet?


----------



## SINC

Sheesh, everyone asking about my butt. Yep your right, that's it. 

FeXL and I got together with his wife and three daughters and had a BBQ at the RV park. We had a great time. The wife and kids left around 9:00 in the car. James had his Harley so hung in until 11:00. We had a toast to Gerry MacNutt to celebrate the third anniversary of his untimely death which is tomorrow.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning!
Thanks for breakfast Marc. 
Don, have a safe - and discomfort-free - drive home.
Another sunny/cloudy day in the lower mainland today. 
I had another extremely satisfied customer yesterday who can't stop thanking me for the photobook I made for her mother - a collection of old photos and stained and aged family recipes. Seems I do have a gift after all. 
Off to the dentist with the boys today - ugh. The dentist's office actually suggested I get my teeth done at the same time. ROFLMAO - can you imagine? Leaving a 3.5 year old and a 4.5 year old unattended with all those sharp instruments around?? I am still giggling over that one.

Have a spectacular day everyone! I've got banana bread in the oven - I'll leave it cooling on the island, so help yourself!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good moods*

Well, for a day that has crappy weather out, everyone here seems to be keeping their chins up!!

Kim, hope the resident teen is better and the hospital run is wonderfully uneventful. Say hi to Baker from me! I've seen those tomatillo things but never eaten one-yet.

Don, everyone's glad to see you coming home no ifs, ands, or BUTTS :lmao:
Seriously though, i hope your bottom region is able to clear up in a short time after you've given it a break from those long hours of driving.

Dana, I am so envious of you and your banana bread!! I was going to make one yesterday, seriously, then got this running nose thing. I'm still busy trying to catch my nose!

Hi Sean!!

How are things in Glocca Morra Dr. G? 

Jeanne, we know you've got a tiny animal farm there but could you post a few more pics of your babies? 

Good nite all!! I'm officially high on Benadryl. Boy, now i know why i avoided drugs for most of my life. STUNNNNNOOO. See you all when i get up!:yawn:
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Sheesh, everyone asking about my butt. Yep your right, that's it.
> 
> FeXL and I got together with his wife and three daughters and had a BBQ at the RV park. We had a great time. The wife and kids left around 9:00 in the car. James had his Harley so hung in until 11:00. We had a toast to Gerry MacNutt to celebrate the third anniversary of his untimely death which is tomorrow.


Your butt must be quite a sight otherwise nobody would be commenting about it! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## MLeh

Kim: our neighbour grows tomatillos. He's an organic gardener with 5 acres across the street from us. We do small favours for them, and in return we get bags of organic produce left randomly on our doorstep. Sometimes the squashes cross pollinate, so what looks like a zucchini on the outside might actually have orange pumpkin flesh on the inside - we call those zunkins or punkini. But often in the morning my husband will open the door and exclaim "Oh! The squash fairy visited!" (It's greens season right now, so it's actually the 'broccoli greens fairy', or something similar.)

Don: have you checked the adjustment of your driver's seat in the motorhome? I find my sciatica acts up if I'm driving long distances and the seat is just 1/2" out of proper adjustment. Also, we all shrink during the day, so what is a proper position in the morning may not be the proper one later in they day. Just a thought from personal experience.

Anyway ... enjoy the rest of your week everyone. I'm on the road until Sunday.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Who is...*

Don,
who is Gary MacNutt? Is this the 1st time you've ever met FeXL before?

Elaine, that's actually a very interesting observation. I get back pain when driving for extended periods of time. i have never thought of adjusting my seat. Huh, learn something every day!!

Sharon, Don's got a really cute butt:lmao::lmao::lmao: Just ask his wifey, Ann. I'm sure she's kicked it enough times to take out the garbage!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - shame on you trying to scare us with monstor pix.......sheesh, too cute for words." True, but it was a cute picture, albeit a scary one at that.

Still waiting to see if Bridget is pregnant. 

We know all about rotating dogs around when one is in season. The howling by Jack and Casey at 3AM was beyond belief.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Glad the caffine got you going today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was thinking of Gerry on Monday, which was the date of his last posting. Sad to have him silent these past three years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Thanks for the banana bread ............... which I love.


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> How are things in Glocca Morra Dr. G?


How are things in Gloccamorra? Not sure about there, but things are fine here.

YouTube - How are things in Gloccamorra/Maureen Hegarty


----------



## Cameo

Vicki,

Gary was a longtime poster in Ehmac, he was a fellow you either loved or hated. He spoke his mind and you knew where you stood. I liked him. He didn't back down from an argument and sometimes I think he provoked them. He had a wonderful sense of humour if you understood him which many many did not. I never had many conversations with him myself but I loved reading his posts. He was a racing fanatic I believe and was killed by an accident at a race course. He loved his dogs. He was a very strong personality. I miss him and if you search through the beginning of the Shang you may find some of his posts - but I don't think he was a regular for this thread.
That I will have to double check.


----------



## KC4

I think it is GERRY, not Gary MacNutt and yes I too wish I had known him because he certainly sounds like he was quite the character.

There's a Sticky at the top of the Info Center Sub-Forum entitled "R.I.P. MacNutt" if anyone wants more info. 

This discussion is very telling about how strong an online community can actually be. Three years after an active member's passing, we are still discussing him - even those like me, that never had the chance to interact with him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Gerry's first name was Gerry, and his call name was Macnutt, which was his real last name. He lived on Salt Spring Island, BC. He was a great one to get going in a political debate, although he never used the slander or obscenities that one sees in some of the postings. He is still missed.


----------



## Cameo

Yup - it was Gerry - I tend to think of him by his last name MacNutt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. How are you getting along today?


----------



## Cameo

Hi Marc,

It is a little hard today to keep my spirits up, but I am trying. How are things with you?

I was in my kitchen when my heart just about stopped upon a very loud crash upstairs. I ran and checked on the cat in the bathroom, the cat and kittens in my bedroom, the iguana and the loose cat but all was well with them. It turns out that a large chunk of the plaster ceiling in the one back bedroom that the kids are going to replace just "let go" and came crashing down.

My one son is helping with some construction with my landlord so he is busy. I ran down to Dundas and picked up a couple of recycling bins.

I checked on the website for the company I just left - and they are advertising for my position again.......not sure if I should apply or not. If they wanted me back then I would assume that they would call me - or maybe they did when my phone was out......I think this is what really put me in my downer today. They have my email address and they didn't use it.

Oh well, I will just "suck it up" I guess and get on with things. I have put out some resumes in the past couple of days and am crossing my fingers for something maybe a little more local anyhow.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Why*

hello all;
My left hand 5th finger (to the pianist and 4th to the string players) is really hurting from trying to keep the caps up with a missing left shift key so please, forgive the lack of caps. You'll note that any errors will always be from errors on the left shift key. Very frustrating. ANYWAY;

Jeanne, there's a reason your company isn't calling you. First of all, you're likely not related to or sleeping with the person hiring. They may already have someone in mind who is in some manner, related to someone in the company. 2nd, you are competent and would deserve to be paid a real salary rather than them hiring someone with little to no experience who would be willing to accept close to minimum wage. They're likely also very young as in 20-28. If I were you, and I don't know what you do exactly, but I'd just look elsewhere. nonetheless, you can call your old company and tell them you've seen their ad, which they will BS you and tell you that 'yes, it's open' but really, they have already internally filled it but have an obligation to advertise externally. Companies don't care about anyone but themselves. Unfortunately, academia is no different. The only companies that will more or less 'value' someone is the pharmaceutical industry because it's tough to find science defectors who will make the jump from academia to industry. yet you will get offered $70k min by industry to start immediately following your ph.d. With academia, you won't get anything more than around $36K max to do your POST doc, which means a double ph.d then if you want to teach, you'll need a THIRD post doc. So, that makes most science profs, Dr. Dr. Dr. XXX. Sort of reminds me of a Groucho Marx joke or Cary Grant misquote. I need to smile because if i really think about it, I just get riled up all over again. This is one of the reasons i aspire to 'disposable jobs'. They'll never see themselves on my CV and as long as i behave in a sheep-like manner, I'll be ok and get a staff discount plus whatever other stuff goes with these things like a ton of free coffee, food, etc. All things my family can use. I think you'll find something far worthier of who you are Jeanne. You have such a wonderful heart, there's no way you will be ignored for long. Someone will snap you up. I'm sorry to hear about your roof, i have a leak in the upstairs bathroom - from the TOILET, UCKEEEEE!!! So I've just shut the toilet off and everyone has to use the downstairs toilet. Thank goodness the 'kids' were all ok. 

As for everyone's tribute to MacNutt, i did search a few posts and did some reading. I would like to join everyone here in saluting someone who obviously made an impression on others. How did you find out he died? That's like the lady who passed away and belonged to the Shang. I can't recall her name but her avatar was a huge red rose. i've often wondered how we'd all know if one of us just dropped off the earth? Perhaps we can leave that as a conditional? That every one of us tell our blood family members to just post a note in the Shang advising of our departure.

Ok, so now i need to go ensure my 2-legged kids get their homework done. uck. I hated this work back then and it saddens me to see that they've done little to change the contents and methods of conveying that info. What really stunned me was the static nature of our history curriculum. My daughter is learning almost verbatim, what I learned in social studies at that level. I hated it as well. It was only when I was completely removed from school that I actually thought history was very interesting. By then, it was too late for me to ingest the contents of our world. Sad.

Talk to you all later!
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Jeanne, I'm very sorry to hear about your jobless situation. I echoed everything that Vickie mentioned about the job posting advertising your former job. Obviously they are looking for cost savings and ultimately they will be sacrificing high performance efficient quality type of employee. Keep your chin up. There will be somebody out there that needs your experience and will grab you so fast your head will be spinning. :clap:

Sharon


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hi Marc,

It is a little hard today to keep my spirits up, but I am trying. How are things with you?" 

Jeanne, I agree with Sharon's wise words of support, "Keep your chin up. There will be somebody out there that needs your experience and will grab you so fast your head will be spinning." Amen, Sister.

So, hang in there and your day shall come. Trust me on this fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne ............. and good luck. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks all. Nite Marc, Nite, Vicki, Nite Sharon. Sleep tight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee await you when your wake up, as well as a Continental-style buffet of all of your favorite treats. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C going up to 15C today. A fine day to work in the garden.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc.

I awoke in my own bed for the first time in 28 days this morning and it felt pretty good. Just finished updating mybirdie.ca including a letter from Kim this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Welcome home. How is your "situation"?


----------



## SINC

I could tell you things it detail, butt that would not be a breakfast topic, butt much better thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Don. I know that it is a delicate topic to discuss, which is why I simply called it "the situation".


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, thought you might find this of interest re presentations.

Apple's Keynote '09 vs. Microsoft's PowerPoint 2008


----------



## bhil

Good morning everyone! 

That is definitely an interesting article Marc, thanks!. The Magic Move transition looks pretty neat, and the ability to control your presentation with your iPhone and see your slide notes for KeyNote would be fantastic, however, like that way my slides look, I have absolutely no choice in what I use to present. I'm forced to use PowerPoint 08 on Windows for my presentation.


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> It is a little hard today to keep my spirits up, but I am trying. How are things with you?
> 
> I was in my kitchen when my heart just about stopped upon a very loud crash upstairs. I ran and checked on the cat in the bathroom, the cat and kittens in my bedroom, the iguana and the loose cat but all was well with them. It turns out that a large chunk of the plaster ceiling in the one back bedroom that the kids are going to replace just "let go" and came crashing down.
> 
> My one son is helping with some construction with my landlord so he is busy. I ran down to Dundas and picked up a couple of recycling bins.
> 
> I checked on the website for the company I just left - and they are advertising for my position again.......not sure if I should apply or not. If they wanted me back then I would assume that they would call me - or maybe they did when my phone was out......I think this is what really put me in my downer today. They have my email address and they didn't use it.
> 
> Oh well, I will just "suck it up" I guess and get on with things. I have put out some resumes in the past couple of days and am crossing my fingers for something maybe a little more local anyhow.


Hang in there Jeanne. I echo everyone else's thoughts, the company is trying to find cheap labour, not competent people. The right job will come along for you soon.


----------



## bhil

KC4 said:


> ...Sean - did the final, final, final, final presentation happen yet?


Nope, they appear to have stopped at "final-final-final", of course there's always today and tomorrow left before we leave...


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning everyone... 

... and it is definitely still morning here! 

Jeanne, I'm sorry to hear you're having such a rough patch! I can only echo what everyone else has already said... hang in there, you'll come out on top!  That company you worked for... that kind of practice is just exactly one of the things that make me so mad that I became something of a labour activist actively for some years around here. I just have to hold to my belief that in the end they will lose out.

As for me... I've been using a Mac after kicking the PC habit since 2000 and I'm still amazed over and over again. I LOVE MY MAC! Why? Well because something like this just would not have been possible on my PC. I was working on a picture I took at the Zoo last summer in Photo Shop CS2 which has been just a little unstable since I upgraded from 10.4.10 to 10.4.11, not too serious but yesterday it could have been one of those hair tearing times. 

I had been fiddling for a couple of hours just playing with this and that, having fun... I was almost done... when Photo Shop quit on me and I got one of those little windows informing me of that. With much cursing I pressed the close button, which is usually that. However... Photo Shop was REALLY frozen... so before I force quit it I got out Grab and took a screenshot of my work... and then force quit the program. The preferences for PS were corrupted... I trashed them and opened my picture and finished it:

Nothing really all that momentous, just hate losing something when it's almost done... which would have been a foregone conclusion on a PC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Sean. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dreambird

Tip-Toe Thru The Snapdragons

The paws "hover", they cast a bearly noticable blue shadow... I love custom shapes and styles!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Cool pic. Looks like doxies paw prints all over your picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lastest doxie news --

Bridget is starting to nest, alongside of her mom, Daisy. We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

Indeed Marc, I thought so too... so which of your Doxie's has learned how to be so light footed he/she hovers?


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies are light footed for digging dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine 14C with lots of sunshine. No wind, so the sun is warm. Had to come in and get some water before I venture out again into the wild.


----------



## Dreambird

Marc, it was a very special Doxie bringing these for Bridget...


----------



## bhil

Sounds like you are finally getting some nice weather out that way Marc. It almost exactly the same here in Regina, and more of the same through the weekend which, of course, I won't be here for. I fly out on Sat and fly back on Wed. The forecast in Colorado Springs is partly sunny for Sat, and rain the rest of the time I'm there.


----------



## Cameo

Afternoon. I missed breakfast, darn it all. I am setting up a brunch for those like myself who slept in and then had to rush out.

Well, it is a wonderful day for gardening if you like doing it in a raincoat and wellies 
I think I will wait for the weekend when they are calling for drier weather thanks. We do need some rain right now so not complaining.

I do a lot in photoshop and one of the things I learned early was to save, save and save my project as I go along. Sometimes I save as "proj-1, proj-2 for example, giving it a slightly different names so that I can easily go back to a certain stage if I don't like the direction I was following. Keep all the versions of the same project in one folder and then trash the versions later that don't quite work.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! (well, it's still morning here, barely) 

Jeanne - sorry to hear of crashing plaster and employment frustrations. I'm certain things will improve if you keep on trying - you haven't failed until you quit. Just never quit trying and you'll never fail. Guaranteed. 

Diane - some excellent images you've posted. Are those "chocolate" tea roses? I used to have some like that in Texas...I wonder if I can get them here in Alberta? Growing roses is actually much easier in Alberta than in Texas (too hot and humid). I am looking forward to having a bunch of roses here in the years to come. 

Sean - safe journeys! Have fun on the golf course!

Don - happy to hear you are safe and sound and feeling better waking up in your own bed at home. Ahhhh.....nothing like your own bed. .....I :love2::love2::love2: my bed - it's one of those swedish temper-pedic mattresses that has a remote control that raises and lowers the head and/or foot of the bed and even has a massaging vibration. We rarely use the massager (mostly because we forget about it) but frequently use the change of elevation controls. 

My husband has compressed discs in his lower back that cause extreme discomfort at times. This mattress conforms to our bodies relieving the usual pressure and inadequate support points. It was very pricey and that made us pause when we were thinking about purchasing it...but now, we both are so glad we spent the extra money and got it. It has more than paid for itself in good nights of sleep. My husband would usually toss and turn in a standard spring type high quality mattress, trying to find a comfortable position. Usually he would be up early, because his back would become too sore in bed too long. Now he can lay comfortably motionless for long periods of time and can even sleep in if he wants without paying for it in back pain. How do you put a price on that?


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Kim, glad you like them... 

Alas, not chocolate tea roses... I didn't even know such a thing existed. This is the original which I "photo shopped":





> Diane - some excellent images you've posted. Are those "chocolate" tea roses? I used to have some like that in Texas...I wonder if I can get them here in Alberta? Growing roses is actually much easier in Alberta than in Texas (too hot and humid). I am looking forward to having a bunch of roses here in the years to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Marc, it was a very special Doxie bringing these for Bridget...


Thank you, Diane. Bridget is appreciative.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> Sounds like you are finally getting some nice weather out that way Marc. It almost exactly the same here in Regina, and more of the same through the weekend which, of course, I won't be here for. I fly out on Sat and fly back on Wed. The forecast in Colorado Springs is partly sunny for Sat, and rain the rest of the time I'm there.


Yes, today it is sunny and 15C and nicer weather is forecast for tomorrow. This is what I like about being a teleprofessor. Instead of being stuck in a classroom all spring and summer semesters, I am able to teach when I want to each day. Students can log on and post whenever they want to each day, so we all have a good chance to catch the nice weather whenever it comes.

Bon voyage this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great roses. My wife is a lover of roses, having lived most of her life in Edmonton and Calgary.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Thanks Kim, glad you like them...
> 
> Alas, not chocolate tea roses... I didn't even know such a thing existed. This is the original which I "photo shopped":


OK - I Goofed - they are not called "chocolate" and they aren't Tea roses either (sheesh, I used to consider myself a rose grower) 

They are called "Hot Cocoa" and they are a floribunda rose...which is even better because they are hardier. Woot! 

Hot Cocoa Photo


----------



## Dreambird

Ohhh... nice picture Kim! Yes, I've heard that floribunda are the better type to grow here abouts. The best rose garden I've ever been to is the International Rose Test Gardens in Portland OR. They have tons of teas and they are all gorgeous... AND still blooming near Christmas, some of them... *envy**

Glad Bridget likes her roses, Marc...


----------



## Dreambird

The thing about Teas is that they rarely have much of a scent either... I'll bet Floribundas are nicer that way too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Ohhh... nice picture Kim! Yes, I've heard that floribunda are the better type to grow here abouts. The best rose garden I've ever been to is the International Rose Test Gardens in Portland OR. They have tons of teas and they are all gorgeous... AND still blooming near Christmas, some of them... *envy**
> 
> Glad Bridget likes her roses, Marc...


Diane, Bridget is a flower girl -- her mom's name is Daisy, and her half-sister's name is Rosie.


----------



## KC4

..and right with the rest of the family. Bridget is blooming wonderful too! 

Bridget Bloom


----------



## Dreambird

Girls right after my heart...  Love flowers, pity my large west facing bed won't grow anything anymore... :-( Too much shade on one side from elm tree... too many cats have used it as a litter box... gave up and covered it with mulch. I have a Peony however there on the sunny side that does bloom every year. I also have a narrow strip along the south side where I have Daylilies that do OK. The cats try to dig in there too though... I don't get it... it's not more than a foot wide... tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ..and right with the rest of the family. Bridget is blooming wonderful too!
> 
> Bridget Bloom


Cool. Thanks, Kim. Bridget is not so much "blooming" as getting fat.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Hope everyone is having a great day. Glad to see Don get home safely and everyone else seems to be doing fine.
Jeanne, I hope something comes your way real soon. You deserve better than you got.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, hello Bob. Long time no see. Glad you have rejoined us in the land of the living. Had my last Bolor Special on Monday when we got 2 inches of snow.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Bolor

Been busy trying to catch up on yard work. The weather hasn't been to bad lately (lots of rain today tho'). power washing the deck getting ready to stain it. Things sure are growing slowly. Our tulips are just starting to bloom. A couple of trees are really slow budding. Otherwise, I can't complain.

How about yourself Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

All goes well here, Bob. Mother Nature has brought forth everything that we don't usually see until mid to late June. Tulips have been up for a week and our trees are full of leaves. This is usually a Canada Day event here in St.John's. 

Teaching goes well, and Little Bridget might be pregnant ................. with Canada Day to 4th of July pups a possibility. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to all who are adrift this evening, and those who have returned to our safe harbor here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Time for the rest of the country to realize the Shang doesn't close on the half hour! 

There is all kinds of time left in the day for banter here! The evening has barely begun in over half the country, just in case you all missed it.


----------



## Sonal

My evening in the east coast operates on west coast time...


----------



## SINC

Even better Sonal. I got a little tired of shutting the doors at just past 7:00 at night.


----------



## winwintoo

I lost my temper today. and now I feel foolish. I want to behave better than that.

I was shopping with a friend at WalMart and we decided to stop at the in-store McDonald's for a hamburger. When we approached the counter, three staff were in an animated conversation with someone who might have been a customer, but the way they were joking, the person was also a friend. The performance went on way longer than it should have since they now had customers with money in hand. Finally one of the staff broke away and took my friend's order while the other two staff continued their bantering while they opened all the cash drawers and started flinging money around - at one point one of them asked another to open a trash bin and made a production of tossing handfuls of $20 bills into the trash. 

By now, my friend's order has been filled and I'm still standing there with my money in my hand and nobody has acknowledged my presence or asked me what I wanted.

My friend asked her server if someone could take my order so that we could get our food together and eat together. All three staff snorted and laughed and said they were busy and I would have to wait.

That's when I lost my temper and explained to them how rude it was for them to laugh and snort among themselves while customers are waiting for service.

This was so wrong on so many levels. To be ignored is one thing, but I didn't know that in the drawer under the counter is where they seem to keep the day's cash take. While they were busily bantering around, they had left 3 cash drawers on the counter in front of me - one of them had a stack of $100 bills that I could see and each drawer probably held several hundred dollars. The cash that the stupid young chick pretended to throw into the trash probably amounted to a thousand dollars.

Such blatant disregard for their employer's money and such rudeness to their customers. 

sigh

So I've come back to the Cafe chez Marc where the service is always timely and friendly and the food is good.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Well, I think I am going to take over the cafe kitchen and make some blueberry cobbler for all the night owls... I have some frozen blueberries from last summer waiting to be used. 

If the morning crew is lucky, there might be some crumbs left.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> I lost my temper today. and now I feel foolish. I want to behave better than that.
> 
> I was shopping with a friend at WalMart and we decided to stop at the in-store McDonald's for a hamburger. When we approached the counter, three staff were in an animated conversation with someone who might have been a customer, but the way they were joking, the person was also a friend. The performance went on way longer than it should have since they now had customers with money in hand. Finally one of the staff broke away and took my friend's order while the other two staff continued their bantering while they opened all the cash drawers and started flinging money around - at one point one of them asked another to open a trash bin and made a production of tossing handfuls of $20 bills into the trash.
> 
> By now, my friend's order has been filled and I'm still standing there with my money in my hand and nobody has acknowledged my presence or asked me what I wanted.
> 
> My friend asked her server if someone could take my order so that we could get our food together and eat together. All three staff snorted and laughed and said they were busy and I would have to wait.
> 
> That's when I lost my temper and explained to them how rude it was for them to laugh and snort among themselves while customers are waiting for service.
> 
> This was so wrong on so many levels. To be ignored is one thing, but I didn't know that in the drawer under the counter is where they seem to keep the day's cash take. While they were busily bantering around, they had left 3 cash drawers on the counter in front of me - one of them had a stack of $100 bills that I could see and each drawer probably held several hundred dollars. The cash that the stupid young chick pretended to throw into the trash probably amounted to a thousand dollars.
> 
> Such blatant disregard for their employer's money and such rudeness to their customers.
> 
> sigh
> 
> So I've come back to the Cafe chez Marc where the service is always timely and friendly and the food is good.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Amazing story Margaret - I would have lost my temper too, especially if I was waiting with my husband. He doesn't wait in line well at the best of times and I am always sensitive to this and I am the one that will project HIS impatience with my flash point temper ....but then after I cool down, I too, feel that I should have been able to manage it better and feel sheepish. 

How interesting that we feel badly for our own behavior afterwards, while they probably laughed and snorted it off in seconds. 

Don't think that Walmart would be laughing and snorting it off so quickly though if they knew.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Well, I think I am going to take over the cafe kitchen and make some blueberry cobbler for all the night owls... I have some frozen blueberries from last summer waiting to be used.
> 
> If the morning crew is lucky, there might be some crumbs left.


Just to be on the safe side, I'll have a piece now please and thanks, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee, along with our famous TGIF breakfast is now waiting for you as you arise. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Be careful where you walk. There are blueberry color paw prints everywhere, but no blueberries in sight. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

"So I've come back to the Cafe chez Marc where the service is always timely and friendly and the food is good. Take care, Margaret " Good for you, Margaret. Your tab has now been erased and you get free everything for the rest of the year.


----------



## SINC

Ah, the TGIF breakfast, one of my favs, thanks Marc. 

Just got done mybirdie.ca and am now off to read and gather more material.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I think that I sent you some pics for your web site but can't remember. They were interesting pics. Let me know if you received them. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Forgot to ask, how are you feeling today, Don?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I think that I sent you some pics for your web site but can't remember. They were interesting pics. Let me know if you received them. Merci.


I did indeed, thanks Marc. Used two of them today under the heading "Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty"



Dr.G. said:


> Forgot to ask, how are you feeling today, Don?


Problem gone Marc, only lasted a couple of days and am fine now.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, do you carry your wallet in your back pocket when you drive? I ask because my late husband was a trucker (long hours in the same position) and when he started having butt problems, he removed his wallet and the problem went away.

Good morning. Another nice day shaping up here.

I'll be making soup for breakfast, so help yourselves. I've been off my diet for a few days and I can sure notice the difference. Lentil soup will be ready in about an hour.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

Morning folks! TGIF! Glad to hear your felling better Don. I'm in at work for a couple of hours this morning to print a few things out and make backup copies of my presentation to bring along just in case, and then it's off to spend the rest of the day with my family before I leave. The weather in Colorado Springs is slowing giving way to my force of will, the forecast is now down to only a 30% chance of thunderstorms on Sunday. By the time my tee-time rolls around I hope to have willed it into sunshine. If nothing else, I like my chances to not see rain now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that all is well, Don, and that you received the pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Soup sounds interesting. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Good luck with the presentation .............. and your putting.


----------



## SINC

Margaret, I used to carry a big fat wallet, but since I retired and am broke it is very slim now, so it is not an issue while I drive. 

Hope this is not too much information, but basically, all I have is a varicose type vein very close to the surface of the skin on my left bottom cheek. When I drive for long distances, it becomes irritated and breaks open and bleeds. When one is on blood thinners, as I am, the bleeding is hard to control. There is not much pain or anything, just a bit of a problem to stem the flow and allow it time to heal which usually takes a couple of days. You might say it's a real pain in the ass.


----------



## winwintoo

Ah, that would do it - cause a pain in the a$$ - I can relate to the smaller wallet requirement. My fortune is now in copper and nickel, so I understand 

Have a good trip Sean and dazzle them with your presentation - even if your slides are boring, you can spice up what you say. It's too bad you're being forced to present to the lowest common denominator (and that person probably won't be in the room when you present )

Take care, Margaret


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 
Thanks for coffee Marc! 



winwintoo said:


> Don, do you carry your wallet in your back pocket when you drive? I ask because my late husband was a trucker (long hours in the same position) and when he started having butt problems, he removed his wallet and the problem went away.
> 
> I'll be making soup for breakfast, so help yourselves. I've been off my diet for a few days and I can sure notice the difference. Lentil soup will be ready in about an hour.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


A wallet (thick or thin) in the butt cheek pocket is bad for your spine also - according to many back/spinal experts. If you insist on carrying something thicker than credit card on your butt cheek, the literature says to "balance it" with something of similar thickness on the other cheek.(Turn the other cheek!) Otherwise when you sit or lean on it, your lower back will be slightly twisted. Not good. 

Yes, please some soup for breakfast would be delightful, especially lentil soup. 



bhil said:


> Morning folks! TGIF! Glad to hear your felling better Don. I'm in at work for a couple of hours this morning to print a few things out and make backup copies of my presentation to bring along just in case, and then it's off to spend the rest of the day with my family before I leave. The weather in Colorado Springs is slowing giving way to my force of will, the forecast is now down to only a 30% chance of thunderstorms on Sunday. By the time my tee-time rolls around I hope to have willed it into sunshine. If nothing else, I like my chances to not see rain now.


Keep up the sun dance thoughts - Have a great time Sean!


SINC said:


> Hope this is not too much information, but basically, all I have is a varicose type vein very close to the surface of the skin on my left bottom cheek. When I drive for long distances, it becomes irritated and breaks open and bleeds. When one is on blood thinners, as I am, the bleeding is hard to control. There is not much pain or anything, just a bit of a problem to stem the flow and allow it time to heal which usually takes a couple of days. You might say it's a real pain in the ass.


Hi Don - you know how "very-gross"  veins can be surgically removed from legs? Maybe that's an option, if you haven't already considered it. (or are you sitting on it for now?)

Heading to MyBirdie soon to check out the sights - maybe there be more from Al Popil!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and still sunny ............. going up to 20C. Spring is here.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?


I am well, thanks. Would you believe I am STILL cleaning/organizing my office? tptptptp

How are you and yours today?


----------



## Dr.G.

We are fine, Kim. My wife heads off to Cuba tomorrow and I shall be here with the doxies. We would have both gone, but with Bridget seemingly pregnant, one of us has to stay. In that I am teaching 7 courses, I was the one left behind.  Still, my wife's job is very stressful, and since I teach from home, it is no big deal.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> We are fine, Kim. My wife heads off to Cuba tomorrow and I shall be here with the doxies. We would have both gone, but with Bridget seemingly pregnant, one of us has to stay. In that I am teaching 7 courses, I was the one left behind.  Still, my wife's job is very stressful, and since I teach from home, it is no big deal.


Well, happy safe travels to the Mrs....Hope she really enjoys herself and has a relaxing time. 

There are perks of being the one at home too....enjoy.

I hope that (if you enjoy travel) that you also get a chance to do so when you are not teaching....


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, my wife and I are going to take a trip to the Annapolis Valley in Nova Scotia in early Sept.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, my wife and I are going to take a trip to the Annapolis Valley in Nova Scotia in early Sept.


uh oh, the Gs are coming my way-you will be passing through New Glasgow. I sincerely hope that you have great weather while you are here.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and still climbing - it actually is warm now...nice treat - bright sun.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, my wife and I are going to take a trip to the Annapolis Valley in Nova Scotia in early Sept.


WOOT! (We are heading to that area this summer!) 


MacDoc said:


> 21 and still climbing - it actually is warm now...nice treat - bright sun.


Hi MacDoc! I'm guessing you posted in the wrong thread but nice to see you here in the Shang anyhoo! Don't be a stranger!


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> WOOT! (We are heading to that area this summer!)
> 
> 
> Hi MacDoc! I'm guessing you posted in the wrong thread but nice to see you here in the Shang anyhoo! Don't be a stranger!


Awesome Kim, I hope you have great weather and reception while you are here. I'll make an announcement to the fellow Bluenosers that they had better hang onto their sides or they'll be ROTFL listening to you. :lmao:

Hi MD, ready to have some fun again.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> uh oh, the Gs are coming my way-you will be passing through New Glasgow. I sincerely hope that you have great weather while you are here.


Sharon, we are going to stay in the Wolfville area.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 21 and still climbing - it actually is warm now...nice treat - bright sun.


David (we use first names here in The Shang), at least your headache is gone.


----------



## KC4

Hey Marc,
Why travel? We'll all come visit YOU!

Really Good article about St. John's

Is the "fee n' chee" at Ches's really that good? Maybe I'll put it on my Urbanspoon wishlist!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hey Marc,
> Why travel? We'll all come visit YOU!
> 
> Really Good article about St. John's
> 
> Is the "fee n' chee" at Ches's really that good? Maybe I'll put it on my Urbanspoon wishlist!


Kim, I just read this article this morning. My wife got the magazine yesterday and I read the part about St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. An early morning Saturday bonanza breakfast awaits you when you rise and shine. As always, our tea and coffee shall be fresh when you are up and moving. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight is also the start of the Jewish holiday Lag O'mer (Shavuot stated last night and is today). These Jewish holidays correspond both to the time between physical emancipation from Egypt and the spiritual liberation of the giving of the Torah at the foot of Mount Sinai on Shavuot, as well as the time between the barley harvest and the wheat harvest in ancient Israel. So, Shavuot commemorates the anniversary of the day God gave the Torah to Moses and the Israelites at Mount Sinai. However, remember what barley is used for ................... and I don't mean oatmeal. 

Traditionally, it is a time of dancing and singing by one and all. Families go on picnics and outings. So, starting tonight at sundown and into tomorrow until sundown, there will be a free beer at the Hair of the Doxie Den for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the bonanza breakfast will be just fine. Did Hop Sing cook it?

Free beer too eh? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Many of the younger ones here in The Shang don't know who Hop Sing was, but we do. Sadly, no, I cooked this meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you may also get your one free beer at sundown. Line forms on the right.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Many of the younger ones here in The Shang don't know who Hop Sing was, but we do. Sadly, no, I cooked this meal.


Your mention of "bonanza" brought him to mind Marc.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you may also get your one free beer at sundown. Line forms on the right.


One? Only one? Sheesh!


----------



## Dr.G.

The first one is free ............... however, you have not seen the size of our glasses.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The first one is free ............... however, you have not seen the size of our glasses.


Bigger than my glasses?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Bonanza was the first TV show I ever saw in color. It was at a friend's home. I kept asking why Ben's face was orange.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Bonanza was the first TV show I ever saw in color. It was at a friend's home. I kept asking why Ben's face was orange.


Yep, me too Marc and this picture is how I recall the colour back then:


----------



## SINC

I also recall Hop Sing giving Hoss a bad time about how much he ate too:


----------



## bhil

Good morning Marc and Don. Thanks for the buffet Marc, I knew I could count on you having breakfast ready by the time I got up, even as ridiculously early as it is. I'm sitting here at the airport killing time until my flight leaves in 45 minutes, then starts 7.5 hours of travelvto my destination, only half of which is spent in the air. Nothings worsewhen travelling than the time wasted sitting in airports.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bigger than my glasses?


"I don't care to belong to a club that accepts people like me as members. " Groucho Marx.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Had to get up early to get my wife to the airport for her early morning flight to Cuba. Bon voyage.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sean. That is one part of my old job I do not miss. Waiting in airports. Nor the flying. I swore when I retired I would do neither ever again. So far, so good, eight years later.


----------



## KC4

Goodmorning Shang Guys! 
You all are in fine form today , with a Bonanza breakfast, Hop Sing photos, Groucho Marks quotes, etc...

Let me add my own.....Torah, Torah, Torah! May we all be zoche to a good year!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Goodmorning Shang Guys!
> You all are in fine form today , with a Bonanza breakfast, Hop Sing photos, Groucho Marks quotes, etc...
> 
> Let me add my own.....Torah, Torah, Torah! May we all be zoche to a good year!


Good one, Kim. Yes, we are all deserving of and meriting some good fortune, good health and good friendship here in The Shang. Shalom.


----------



## sharonmac09

good morning all

Sounds like a fabulous Ponderosa breakfast. Hee Haw


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. Lunch is about to be served, and it is just as tasty. Enjoy.


----------



## Bolor

Finally. The weather is good enough to get the flowers to bloom. We are about 2-3 weeks late.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. If anyone deserved some good weather and flowers blooming it is you. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Awesome pics Bob...Tulips and apple blossoms. :clap:
We are probably headed for the garden centre this aft - WOOT!

Marc- I had another NL experience last night - saw the feature on Newfoundland Ladies on Fifth Estate last night - very interesting. Have you seen it?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Awesome pics Bob...Tulips and apple blossoms. :clap:
> We are probably headed for the garden centre this aft - WOOT!
> 
> Marc- I had another NL experience last night - saw the feature on Newfoundland Ladies on Fifth Estate last night - very interesting. Have you seen it?


I have not seen it, Kim, but I know about it. Amazing how many women from NL have left for NS to work in this field of home care.


----------



## Bolor

Those pics were taken this morning. The sun was shining and was promising to be a good day. Then at noon, the temps dropped (+3 now) and they are calling for snow tonight. I'm beginning to dislike this part of the country very much.

The apple tree should be in full flower soon if the weather smartens up. If it ever does, I'll take another picture then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your possible snow. It has been raining most of the day here in St. John's, with rain forecast until Thursday morning. I feel for those who were inside working all this past week when we had great sunshine, and now, on the weekend, it rains.


----------



## KC4

Bolor said:


> Those pics were taken this morning. The sun was shining and was promising to be a good day. Then at noon, the temps dropped (+3 now) and they are calling for snow tonight. I'm beginning to dislike this part of the country very much.
> 
> The apple tree should be in full flower soon if the weather smartens up. If it ever does, I'll take another picture then.


Oh no! I hope that your apple blossoms don't freeze! No apples!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your apple blossoms, Bob. Sadly, I shall not get any apples once again this year. I guess the fact that I have no apple trees might be a factor, but I can still hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a special "End of May Sunday Brunch" waiting for all of you when you rise to face the day. Fresh tea and coffee shall be brewed throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly lifting on a 9C morning. Very quiet and green after yesterday's rain.


----------



## SINC

Didn't I just read that in the weather thread?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, the fog is still lifting and it is still 9C. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

For a minute there, I thought I was in the weather thread. Very confusing.

I am fine today Marc, thanks. We still have company, wife's sis and hubby and our son, wife and grandson are coming over for a BBQ tonight. I am BBQing a loin of pork for the occasion.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> For a minute there, I thought I was in the weather thread. Very confusing.
> 
> I am fine today Marc, thanks. We still have company, wife's sis and hubby and our son, wife and grandson are coming over for a BBQ tonight. I am BBQing a loin of pork for the occasion.


I had left out the part about reading of this quiet Sunday.

Your grandson must be growing like a weed these days. Send pics.


----------



## overkill

Good morning all. Well after 4 straight weeks of having to travel for work, I think I am able to stay at home base for the next little while.

Need to get prepared for the morning jog to get the body running. Planes and hotels make me sluggish and the constant eating out does not help the cause either. I love my home cooked meals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. We serve the best home-style meals here in the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Your grandson must be growing like a weed these days. Send pics.


The only new ones I have are now over a month old, taken before we left on our trip, but here is one of them after his first hair cut. Will take more tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really cute, Don. Are those two teeth I see? Kudos for him. He has more hair than you, but who is counting.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C as the fog burns off and the sky gets brighter. Might hit 17C this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Really cute, Don. Are those two teeth I see? Kudos for him. He has more hair than you, but who is counting.


Indeed they are Marc. He was 11 months on the 28th and his first BD is coming up. Did you notice his orange nose? He has had it for a few months now as a reaction to the vitamins he is taking. Doc says he will outgrow it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kids and noses ............... and ear aches ................ I remember those days well.


----------



## Bolor

Good looking boy, Don. Is he walking yet. He looks as though he could be a football player.


----------



## winwintoo

Susan Boyle didn't win Britain's Got Talent, but this duo was a close second. Stavros Flately! :clap::clap:

Well, dang. They won't let you embed this video, but it is worth watching, here's the linky.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Good looking boy, Don. Is he walking yet. He looks as though he could be a football player.


No Bob, he stands, but he hasn't taken off yet. And yeah, he's a big boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Good looking boy, Don. Is he walking yet. He looks as though he could be a football player.


Afternoon, Bob. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Bob, he stands, but he hasn't taken off yet. And yeah, he's a big boy.


Don, soon he will be asking "Grandpa, may I have to keys to the RV?" :lmao:


----------



## Bolor

And that will be for a Friday night date!:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> And that will be for a Friday night date!:lmao:


Three day weekend trip would be more like it, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

With the temps still at 17C, it is hard to imagine that a week ago we woke up on Monday morning to a few inches of snow.


----------



## Ena

*Cabinet door redo*

Evening all. For those who are interested, here's my latest money saving house project. 
New counter and floor soon but don't have the skills to do it so will have to get help.

One day left on vacation so I finished just in time! 

All the best to everyone

Before and after:


----------



## Dr.G.

Great looking job, Ann. Want to do our kitchen?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy June 1st. And, you know what today is?????? That's right ............ it's our special Monday morning "mish-mosh" (Yiddish for "mixed up" or "jumbled") of all of your favorites. For those of you who are new to The Cafe Chez Marc, on June 1st every year we have a breakfast of things just tossed together (e.g., scrambled eggs and bananas, or bagels with cream cheese and oatmeal). This was the day our beloved Chef Pierre left to go home to Paris. 

So, enjoy yourself making a mix of your favorite birthday foods. Fresh tea and coffee are also hot and freshly made when you arise to face the new day/week/month. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I'll just grab a coffee and get back to work. 

Truth be known, I never did care for Chef Pierre and was glad he left to go home to Paris.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. You need more than just coffee.

Yes, Chef Pierre rubbed many the wrong way. C'est la vie .......... as he would say.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, as "Arnold" would say, "I'll be back" for some of that oatmeal later.


----------



## Dr.G.

OK, Don. We brought in some genuine Scottish oatmeal just for you. How are you feeling today? How was your grandson at the BBQ?


----------



## SINC

He was fine with everyone but me at first. He cried when I first approached him, but it didn't last long. A few games of peek-a-boo had him smilin'. Got only one shot of him with his Dad as we were indoors, but haven't downloaded it yet to the computer. A brutally cold wind blew up and I finished the BBQ outside in my jean jacket and shorts, alone as all the others moved indoors where it was warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

We await the pic of the two of you, Don. He is lucky to have you as his grandfather.


----------



## SINC

Here is Jett last night helping his dad, Matt and our daughter (Auntie) Crystal with their Mac and iPhone.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all from cold and blustery Northern Ont. No snow expected today tho' and that is a good thing.
I'll just get myself a coffee tanks.


----------



## Bolor

Good job Ann. You can return to work with a clear conscience now that the job is done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cool pic of Jett. Where are you??? Who owns the MacBook?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Good morning all from cold and blustery Northern Ont. No snow expected today tho' and that is a good thing.
> I'll just get myself a coffee tanks.


Morning, Bob. We have no more Bolor Special until Nov. 1st, so you folks are just going to have to get some warm weather.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Really cute, Don. Are those two teeth I see? Kudos for him. He has more hair than you, but who is counting.


Haha! Yes! I agree with Marc, Jett is a cutie Don- looks like he has loads of personality already too!


Ena said:


> Evening all. For those who are interested, here's my latest money saving house project.
> One day left on vacation so I finished just in time!
> Before and after:


Awesome Ann - That made a big improvement IMO! :clap:Thanks for posting the pics so we could see!


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Happy June 1st. And, you know what today is?????? That's right ............ it's our special Monday morning "mish-mosh" (Yiddish for "mixed up" or "jumbled") of all of your favorites. For those of you who are new to The Cafe Chez Marc, on June 1st every year we have a breakfast of things just tossed together (e.g., scrambled eggs and bananas, or bagels with cream cheese and oatmeal). This was the day our beloved Chef Pierre left to go home to Paris.
> 
> So, enjoy yourself making a mix of your favorite birthday foods. Fresh tea and coffee are also hot and freshly made when you arise to face the new day/week/month. Enjoy.


Thanks Marc - Sounds good to me! Sounds like the way I cook somedays. I open up the cupboards and the fridge, sometimes the freezer and say to myself....what could I make if I combine any/all of these ingredients? Hmmmmmmm..
P.S. Have you ever tried scrambling eggs with hot mustard, pickles and corned beef? Yummmmm?


Bolor said:


> Good morning all from cold and blustery Northern Ont. No snow expected today tho' and that is a good thing.
> I'll just get myself a coffee tanks.


Yeah Bob, most days I could use tanks of coffee too. Fuggetabout the cup - just hook me directly up to the tank.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Have you ever tried scrambling eggs with hot mustard, pickles and corned beef? Yummmmm?" Sounds interesting, Kim. I love all of these ingredients.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
Marc! Thank you for the mish-mosh nosh. I haven't heard that term for years. My bubbie was a big mish-mosher.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, cool pic of Jett. Where are you??? Who owns the MacBook?


I took the pic Marc. Like I said Jett's helping his dad Matt with Matt's MacBook while his sister Crystal looks at her iPhone.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hallo*

Hi All:

I can see that there has been much activity over the past few days. Wow! You guys sure talk a lot. I seem to have missed a great amount of wonderful food but am here now for afternoon snacks!

how is everyone? How's Bridget Dr. G? How did Mrs. G fare, getting to Cuba? I hope she's having a wonderful time. I haven't seen Diane around over the past few days. Anyone know how she's doing?

Don, your grandson is adorable. Your son looks like one of my closest friends'-the one who's super talneted in everything But Jett is just a doll!! How much does he look like your son, or even you for that matter, when you guys were little babies? As for 'complaining' upon first seeing you again Don, well.....not only is Jett beautiful, but obviously very bright because I cry sometimes too, when I first see you Don!! But like almost everyone else here, you grow on us and our hearts all have a soft spot for you Don!! I'm pretty sure that Jett feels the same way. He sure is cute though!

What's everyone up to this afternoon? I'm still pounding away at this stupid tech issue on one of my pbs. Boy, am I ever learning a lot about preferences and the abilities on a Mac!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> Marc! Thank you for the mish-mosh nosh. I haven't heard that term for years. My bubbie was a big mish-mosher.


Afternoon, Dana. "Mister Mish-mosher" was what my grandmother used to call me. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I took the pic Marc. Like I said Jett's helping his dad Matt with Matt's MacBook while his sister Crystal looks at her iPhone.


Don, moments like these are fleeting, so get pics of you and Jett. Trust me on this reality, there are few pics of Stephen and me together, since I took all of the pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Vicki. From the looks of it, Bridget will deliver pups sometime between July 1st to the 4th. She is getting bigger each day.


----------



## medic03

Didn't we have a pool last time to try and guess the date and how many pups would be born?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Treena. Welcome home. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

medic03 said:


> Didn't we have a pool last time to try and guess the date and how many pups would be born?


Yes, we did. Good memory, Treena. There is a four day window in early July, since we know the dates of the matings and the normal gestation period. However, her mom was early on both litters. So, anything goes. 

Thus, you pay your money and you take your chances. So, first come and first served as to the possible date and time of delivery for pup #1. Winner gets a lifetime pass to both the Cafe Chez Marc AND The Hair of the Doxie Den, with an "everything and anything -- no limit pass".


----------



## ciaochiao

*Music*

WHOO HOO HOO!!!!!!!!! We're going to be aunties and uncles!! i'M going to be an honorary Doxie auntie-i'm really excited, really, really excited. More baby doxies, more tummy puppies, more Mrs. G showing them off in videos, more puppies on a platter, more puppies in a pile, more CKC champs, pant, pant, pant....i could go on but I'm a bit out of breath!!

ok, so I want to help prepare. Before the actual births, we shall have Arthur play his Boston pops standby pieces. Those are far too loud for the peaceful birthing of the pups. So Dr. G, what shall we choose? Bach? Vivaldi? A little Mendelssohn-a tiny bit of Tchaik? Ralph Vauhgn Williams? You know them best Dr. G. What's the line up? How long should the track be? Do you have any pics of Bridget and Daisy doing their pre-mommy thing? How big is Bridget now? Are you still going to take the pups for an x-ray or ultrasound to find out how many? Do you have any thought out names? How about some names from great literary figures? Orrrrrr, could we have some names from the music world? I need to get the baby gifts together. Are you going to order the liver soon? Wow, i'm really happy for you guys Dr. G! And Jack is going to be a daddy!!

Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> WHOO HOO HOO!!!!!!!!! We're going to be aunties and uncles!! i'M going to be an honorary Doxie auntie-i'm really excited, really, really excited. More baby doxies, more tummy puppies, more Mrs. G showing them off in videos, more puppies on a platter, more puppies in a pile, more CKC champs, pant, pant, pant....i could go on but I'm a bit out of breath!!
> 
> ok, so I want to help prepare. Before the actual births, we shall have Arthur play his Boston pops standby pieces. Those are far too loud for the peaceful birthing of the pups. So Dr. G, what shall we choose? Bach? Vivaldi? A little Mendelssohn-a tiny bit of Tchaik? Ralph Vauhgn Williams? You know them best Dr. G. What's the line up? How long should the track be? Do you have any pics of Bridget and Daisy doing their pre-mommy thing? How big is Bridget now? Are you still going to take the pups for an x-ray or ultrasound to find out how many? Do you have any thought out names? How about some names from great literary figures? Orrrrrr, could we have some names from the music world? I need to get the baby gifts together. Are you going to order the liver soon? Wow, i'm really happy for you guys Dr. G! And Jack is going to be a daddy!!
> 
> Vicki


Oh, there you are Vickie.....you decided to rejoin the Shang. Awesome. 
Did you count how many questions there are in the paragraph you just posted? I stopped counting after 5. :lmao::lmao: 

Marc, you should let Vickie and Kim name these upcoming newborn tummies. I betcha that they will come up with some dandies.


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> WHOO HOO HOO!!!!!!!!! We're going to be aunties and uncles!! i'M going to be an honorary Doxie auntie-i'm really excited, really, really excited. More baby doxies, more tummy puppies, more Mrs. G showing them off in videos, more puppies on a platter, more puppies in a pile, more CKC champs, pant, pant, pant....i could go on but I'm a bit out of breath!!
> 
> ok, so I want to help prepare. Before the actual births, we shall have Arthur play his Boston pops standby pieces. Those are far too loud for the peaceful birthing of the pups. So Dr. G, what shall we choose? Bach? Vivaldi? A little Mendelssohn-a tiny bit of Tchaik? Ralph Vauhgn Williams? You know them best Dr. G. What's the line up? How long should the track be? Do you have any pics of Bridget and Daisy doing their pre-mommy thing? How big is Bridget now? Are you still going to take the pups for an x-ray or ultrasound to find out how many? Do you have any thought out names? How about some names from great literary figures? Orrrrrr, could we have some names from the music world? I need to get the baby gifts together. Are you going to order the liver soon? Wow, i'm really happy for you guys Dr. G! And Jack is going to be a daddy!!
> 
> Vicki


Vicki, a Canada Day pup will be born to these sounds ....

YouTube - O Canada

YouTube - Canada -The Maple Leaf Forever ! ! !

YouTube - The Maple Leaf forever Anne Murry

YouTube - Maple Leaf Forever-St. John's Nfld. (I am in that crowd somewhere)

A 4th of July pup will hear these sounds ...............

YouTube - U S A MILITARY MARCH YANKEE DOODLE

YouTube - U S A MILITARY MARCH STAR AND STRIPES FOREVER

YouTube - United States of America Anthem (The Star-Spangled Banner)


Any other day, will have classical music and one of Rootie's favorites. He loved the six pups he fathered and would most likely love these pups as well, even if they are fathered by Jack. 

YouTube - Titanic Violin: Nearer My God To Thee


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, you should let Vickie and Kim name these upcoming newborn tummies. I betcha that they will come up with some dandies. " Sharon, any and all names will be considered by anyone in The Shang who wants to provide some assistance.


----------



## Cameo

ciaochiao said:


> So Dr. G, what shall we choose? Bach? Vivaldi? A little Mendelssohn-a tiny bit of Tchaik? Ralph Vauhgn Williams? You know them best Dr. G. What's the line up? How long should the track be? Do you have any pics of Bridget and Daisy doing their pre-mommy thing? .......
> 
> Vicki


hahahaha......i just had visions of Dr G calling out "here Pacabel, Pachy pachy, hey Beet, Viv, Brahm Tchaikovsky....... what a mouthful.

I say Bridget will deliver June 28th.

Dreary day here - using it to clean up and sort my office.

I believe the kittens think I am a human jungle gym. They can now climb up pant legs and arms and are hanging off curtains, trying to catch hold of the bedding to climb up there and on the chair, in the laundry basket and constantly underfoot........they are quick to catch you too and I stepped on a tiny paw today cause I thought the little bugger was across the room and he was right behind me.........

Have a good one all.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Hi Vicki! I'm so glad to see you!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Your speculation has been recorded. Any specific time???

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How are you today?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc, you should let Vickie and Kim name these upcoming newborn tummies. I betcha that they will come up with some dandies. " Sharon, any and all names will be considered by anyone in The Shang who wants to provide some assistance.


Ok I stand corrected. EVERYONE in the Shang should post some dandies for the tiny tummy puppies due to be born on Canada Day.


----------



## Dreambird

I'm well Marc, thank you for asking...


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Ok I stand corrected. EVERYONE in the Shang should post some dandies for the tiny tummy puppies due to be born on Canada Day.


That's the spirit, Sharon. All for one and one for all ............ here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> I'm well Marc, thank you for asking...


Good to hear. We are family here and family members look out for each other.


----------



## Dreambird

Yes, and I am very grateful for that... but I still like to hear it now and then... 



Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. We are family here and family members look out for each other.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Yes, and I am very grateful for that... but I still like to hear it now and then...


That's how I started to say "Good night, Jeanne. Paix." It was a time that was very stressful for her, and I just did it one night. It caught on, and I assume that she appreciates it. 

So, have a good evening, Diane. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Thank you again Marc... you have no idea how nice it is just to have someone acknowledge one when one feels at the bottom of the barrel...  This year so far has been so up and down for me it's like a roller coaster... and I hate roller coasters!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Thank you again Marc... you have no idea how nice it is just to have someone acknowledge one when one feels at the bottom of the barrel...  This year so far has been so up and down for me it's like a roller coaster... and I hate roller coasters!


Diane, I know the feeling. It is like the story of the man who falls into a hole. He can't get out. He calls out and a doctor walks by. "Doc", he yells out, "I am down in this hole. Can you help me get out?" The doctor throws him a prescription and walks away. 

A lawyer walks by and the man yells out and requests help once again. The lawyer throws down his card and walks away. 

His best friend happens to walk on by the hole. "Hey, Joe, it's me, Marc. I am stuck in this hole. Can you help me get out." So, Joe jumps down into the hole with Marc.

Marc is amazed. "Joe, why did you jump down into this hole??? Now we are both stuck in this hole." 

To this Joe says, "Yeah, but I have been down in this hole before, and I know the way out."

So endeth the story.

Moral of the story -- I have been down in these sorts of holes before, and while there is no easy way out, nor any easy way to get off of the roller coaster, there IS a way if you believe in yourself. That is the key. Believe that you will be able to overcome whatever is facing you today, and that is the start of getting out of the hole.

So endeth the sermon. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

And an excellent sermon it was... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> And an excellent sermon it was... :clap:


Glad you thought so, Diane. I did not want to sound trite. In the final analysis, no one can really give you advice as to what to do. Best that they listen and serve as a sounding board, and show some empathy, since sympathy will only put you further into the hole. There is a way out, and you shall find it sooner than you think. Bon chance.


----------



## Dreambird

That's all I can ask or want, Marc. I've already been shown the path out... it's just a bit unpalatable at the moment... that will change as time goes on and things get easier...


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> That's how I started to say "Good night, Jeanne. Paix." It was a time that was very stressful for her, and I just did it one night. It caught on, and I assume that she appreciates it.
> 
> So, have a good evening, Diane. Paix.


Marc, you assume very correctly. It is _muchly_ appreciated. For me it is knowledge that for at least a few minutes, someone has thought of me. When I am feeling very down or lonely and I am reading through the posts - your "Good night, Jeanne. Paix" is a boost
or a smile or both. Even on good days it is a smile and a nice feeling knowing that I have been thought of. 

I love the small things that mean alot in life, such as your good night, a puppy/kitten kiss, watching chipmunks and squirrels, taking a good picture, watching a parent and child have fun, watching children have fun, a kind or happy statemnent......you all know what I mean.

I don't care about wealth and expensive glittery things/high positions in life etc don't impress me much. People's thoughtfulness and kindness impress me greatly.
(I would like to stop struggling through life though)

Hope everyone has a good evening, this hasn't been a great day for me, I let myself have a pity party and now I am pissed off at myself for it. Soooo, a hot bath and a good book and a nights sleep and I will make tomorrow a better one.

I did get my office filing cabinet sorted and cleaned up though, so something productive done today.

Sweet dreams Marc, and everyone else too. Nite.


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Jeanne... sleep well.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Moral of the story -- I have been down in these sorts of holes before, and while there is no easy way out, nor any easy way to get off of the roller coaster, there IS a way if you believe in yourself. That is the key. Believe that you will be able to overcome whatever is facing you today, and that is the start of getting out of the hole.
> 
> So endeth the sermon. Paix.


Marc, what an excellent sermon. :clap::clap: Life is full of surprises both good and bad. I just hope that there is more good to tip the bar towards overall happiness. Do you remember the song below?

View attachment 9267


----------



## sharonmac09

good nite everybody and sweet dreams. It's a brand new day tomorrow and a good surprise may await us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> That's all I can ask or want, Marc. I've already been shown the path out... it's just a bit unpalatable at the moment... that will change as time goes on and things get easier...


Very true, Diane. You have taken the first steps. As Mao said, "The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step." So, you have taken those first steps and the rest of the journey will take you far and wide. There will be obstacles and U-turns, but you shall prevail. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Marc, you assume very correctly. It is _muchly_ appreciated. For me it is knowledge that for at least a few minutes, someone has thought of me. When I am feeling very down or lonely and I am reading through the posts - your "Good night, Jeanne. Paix" is a boost
> or a smile or both. Even on good days it is a smile and a nice feeling knowing that I have been thought of.
> 
> I love the small things that mean alot in life, such as your good night, a puppy/kitten kiss, watching chipmunks and squirrels, taking a good picture, watching a parent and child have fun, watching children have fun, a kind or happy statemnent......you all know what I mean.
> 
> I don't care about wealth and expensive glittery things/high positions in life etc don't impress me much. People's thoughtfulness and kindness impress me greatly.
> (I would like to stop struggling through life though)
> 
> Hope everyone has a good evening, this hasn't been a great day for me, I let myself have a pity party and now I am pissed off at myself for it. Soooo, a hot bath and a good book and a nights sleep and I will make tomorrow a better one.
> 
> I did get my office filing cabinet sorted and cleaned up though, so something productive done today.
> 
> Sweet dreams Marc, and everyone else too. Nite.


Glad to hear this, Jeanne. I am never sure if you read that good night or not. I have actually gotten some PMs from non-Shang family telling me to stop saying good night to you and to everyone. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, what an excellent sermon. Life is full of surprises both good and bad. I just hope that there is more good to tip the bar towards overall happiness. Do you remember the song below?" Very true, Sharon. Yes, I remember that song.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> good nite everybody and sweet dreams. It's a brand new day tomorrow and a good surprise may await us.


Good night, Sharon. That is a fine thought the keep in mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Early meetings tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, the sunshine tomorrow morning will find you in a better headspace than the setting sun left you today. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight!

Good night Vicki... sweet dreams... but if you aren't sleepy just yet I'll be here for a few more hours...


----------



## SINC

Diane, tomorrow is "Fidget Day" on mybirdie.ca.

Should be up anytime after 6:00 a.m. or so.


----------



## Dreambird

Cool, Don... I look forward to it! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy "Fidget Day". I made all of our favorites this morning as we stroll over to St.Albert's Place for the festive event. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise this morning, with a quiet 7C at just before 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might just take my coffee outside with my iBook it is so nice outside. Great day to hang out the wash.


----------



## Dr.G.

Loads of laundry have been hung out to dry, the doxies have been fed and they are now sleeping in the sun's warmth. 

Time to party on "Happy Fidget Day".


----------



## Cameo

Morning. "Happy Fidget Day"!!

"I am never sure if you read that good night or not. I have actually gotten some PMs from non-Shang family telling me to stop saying good night to you and to everyone. Strange."

I look for my "good nights" Marc and those pm's were just jealousy. 

I am going to put up a clothes line as soon as I can - that should help save a goodly amount of money from the dryer. I am really bad, if something is worn once, then it is in the laundry. 

Well, I am going to check out Don's site and then get ready to go out. Have a good one.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Diane, I know the feeling. It is like the story of the man who falls into a hole. He can't get out. He calls out and a doctor walks by. "Doc", he yells out, "I am down in this hole. Can you help me get out?" The doctor throws him a prescription and walks away.
> 
> A lawyer walks by and the man yells out and requests help once again. The lawyer throws down his card and walks away.
> 
> His best friend happens to walk on by the hole. "Hey, Joe, it's me, Marc. I am stuck in this hole. Can you help me get out." So, Joe jumps down into the hole with Marc.
> 
> Marc is amazed. "Joe, why did you jump down into this hole??? Now we are both stuck in this hole."
> 
> To this Joe says, "Yeah, but I have been down in this hole before, and I know the way out."
> 
> So endeth the story.
> 
> Moral of the story -- I have been down in these sorts of holes before, and while there is no easy way out, nor any easy way to get off of the roller coaster, there IS a way if you believe in yourself. That is the key. Believe that you will be able to overcome whatever is facing you today, and that is the start of getting out of the hole.
> 
> So endeth the sermon. Paix.


And for my input - you aren't alone in the hole, I am there too. As are many others.

I thought of life as being a road full of pot holes, only some deeper then others. The good thing about pot holes is that there is the other side to crawl out of.

It seems that everytime I see the light at the end of the tunnel, that light turns out to be a train. But the train passes and I am still trudging along - and that is the important part, as long as I am trudging along, I am still going forward.

I complained to a friend once that I was tired of getting kicked in the ass. She pointed out that every kick in the ass was movement *forward*. 

I get down, I have a pity party, I whine about it - but I do the important thing in the long run as you do Diane - you pick yourself up, dust yourself off and KEEP ON PLUGGIN!. 

Sorry, that is MY two cents worth. 

Okay - off to my birdie.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Slept in a bit this morning as our company left yesterday for home. First morning by ourselves in 34 days.

Was a bit late getting Fidget up on mybirdie.ca, but he's there now.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

We are in a good mood here today . Yesterday was the last daily radiation treatment for my husband (we started mid April) and so far the side effects are not too bad. (We've been told that they will peak in approx 10 days) .....

It seems very strange NOT to be planning around a trip to the cancer center today...
..Baker the goose will be looking for me.....but I'm sure he gets visits and snacks from others around there. 

HAPPY FIDGET DAY!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all

I hope all of you Shang gang members have a very fulfilling and prosperous day today!
So far the day is starting off on the right track as the large construction job is finally completed and I can start submitting the invoices and anxiously wait for the payments.


----------



## Dreambird

Happy Fidget Day everyone! 

Very well done, Don... thank you so much! I love it... :clap::clap::clap:
Not sure about Fidget though... *lol** He's sitting on the couch just staring over this way... 

Those reusable pads are great thoug. I've saved a heap of money on crappy thin little disposable pads!


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Fidget Day to you as well, Jeanne. 

"I look for my "good nights" Marc and those pm's were just jealousy." That is good to know. Some of the PMs were downright strange, but not strange enough to pass them on to ehMax. I just ignored them in the end.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> And for my input - you aren't alone in the hole, I am there too. As are many others.
> 
> I thought of life as being a road full of pot holes, only some deeper then others. The good thing about pot holes is that there is the other side to crawl out of.
> 
> It seems that everytime I see the light at the end of the tunnel, that light turns out to be a train. But the train passes and I am still trudging along - and that is the important part, as long as I am trudging along, I am still going forward.
> 
> I complained to a friend once that I was tired of getting kicked in the ass. She pointed out that every kick in the ass was movement *forward*.
> 
> I get down, I have a pity party, I whine about it - but I do the important thing in the long run as you do Diane - you pick yourself up, dust yourself off and KEEP ON PLUGGIN!.
> 
> Sorry, that is MY two cents worth.
> 
> Okay - off to my birdie.


Very profound, Jeanne. It is like we each have our own sack of rocks to carry, and there are times when we come upon someone who has put down their sack of rocks along the side of the road and has given up. We can ignore this person, and go on our own way. Or, we can sit down with the person and also give up. Or, we can help that person up once again with their sack of rocks, and walk alongside them until we hit a fork in the road. Then, we part ways, knowing that for a brief time we shared a moment of our life together along the Journey of Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Fidget Day to you as well, Kim. That is also good news you shared with us re your husband.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon, and kudos on those potential payments rolling in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Fidget Day to you as well, Diane. How are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

And, last but not least, Happy Fidget Day to Don, the creator of this fine tradition.


----------



## Dreambird

Feeling well today, Marc thank you...  
It's a nice sunny day, promising to hit 19ºC which is... eh... not quite warm as I'd like but I'll take it! Considering the possible alternatives! 

Jeanne... you just gave me a whole different way of looking at that "hole"... I may be stuck down there from time to time, but it would seem there is always company... 

Yes, Kim... happy to hear good news for your Hubby!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Feeling well today, Marc thank you..." Glad to hear that, Diane.


----------



## Cameo

Kim, sounds like improvement to me! This must have been a very difficult and scary time for you two.

Diane - remember (and remind me too, when I forget) that the hole always has the other side to climb out of. And hey, I shall have great company when we are both stuck there at the same time

I couldn't get onto mybirdie this morning, gave up on the dial up. I shall try again.

Have a great afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, don't forget the Doxie Tunneling Service. They will deliver food and water to you ............ and even a way out of the hole ............... if you can crawl through a doxie-sized escape tunnel.

You are the only one to have placed a "Guess the Birthdate of the doxie pups" speculation. You might win by default. We shall see. Have a great day.


----------



## sharonmac09

*doxie youtube*

Good evening Shang Gang. There is a cute youtube video of a tiger cub and a doxie. oh, it is sooooo cute. I don't know how to post a youtube in here or onto my mac. One of you will have to tell me, please. 

Sharon

Cute Overload


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, an amazing clip. That was a standard wirehaired doxie, similar to ours. Of course, if some of our doxies where there, they would play with the tiger cub, and then go for the two tigers. Luckily, they would be protected behind bars from the full frontal attack of the doxies.


----------



## Ena

Good late afternoonish. Woke up this morning and hoped I had set my alarm by mistake. Alas, it was true that it was a work day after two weeks off. 
Fairly smooth day at work. Residents were too sluggish with the heat to be combative or noisy. Have to look at the upside of a no AC building. Brings me to my way of looking at things when having a bad time of it. I try to think of the good things that have happened that day instead of dwelling on the bad things.
As my dear departed Dad would say, 'though the skies are grey, the sun will shine another day.'


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, I read of your temps in the Weather thread. That was way too hot without AC in a hospital. I should send out some Ice Bolor Special via Doxie Express. Ice Bolor Special, if marketed just right, will blow away Tim Horton's Ice Caps. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. An "Over the Hump Day" breakfast awaits you when you rise and shine. Freshly brewed tea and coffee are also ready when you are. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning here in St.John's, with 9C temps at just past 6AM.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, welcome to the weather thread II.


----------



## SINC

Just finished up mybirdie.ca. Actually did so just after midnight, but on proofing it, I had missed quite a number of things so reloaded it just now to clean it up. Time now for me to crash. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don ................. have a good sleep. Later, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearning away the last of the breakfast dishes. Not much traffic this morning. Well, I have some freshly brewed tea and coffee, along with an assortment of scones and muffins for a mid-morning snack.


----------



## SINC

Morning again. We on the other hand are just about to have some breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Might I interest you in some lunch? I got the BBQ going for hot dogs.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. Might I interest you in some lunch? I got the BBQ going for hot dogs.


Nope, we're busy having breakfast here. Shang time is a bit fast for us in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

How about brunch? Western style eggs and sausage?


----------



## SINC

It's toast and Utah home made cherry jam this morning, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

The jam sounds good ................... as does the toast. Good pic in WAI? I shall let Sharon have a go at solving your mystery item. I have enough points.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

I'll take some brunch hot dogs AND some toast with Utah cherry jam please and thanks! 

As a kid I spent 99% of my summer holidays with my grandparents ion Creston BC. We would pick cherries, both Bing and pie cherries and go around to the campgrounds and sell them for $5 a heaping ice cream pail! And they were huge beautifully ripened cherries! I never see cherries that nice anymore, not even in the farmer's market or on roadside stands. (Plus, the price now is staggering)

My grandmother would also bake immense and flaky cherry pies and sell them for $5 a piece. Oh what I wouldn't give to have one of her pies now. I still cannot duplicate her pastry to this day...I guess I should have watched must closer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. When we walk our dogs past a certain pond here in St.John's, we pass bushes loaded with what she calls "Saskatoon berries". No one here picks them, so we load up and when we get home, she makes jam from these berries.


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning everyone west of Marc... 

I'll have a hot dog and some of the breakfast... I don't believe in convention! 

Don, thanks for the Fidget story yesterday... the little bugger thinks he's a star or something now! If you do get any feedback at all I know of a couple of places to get the PoochPads... one in the US is offering me 30% off right with a coupon and code number. I don't need anymore at the time but someone else might get away with using the the number... dollar is good right now. 

VICKI!!! Where are you? Please come and say "hi" and have a cup of tea or coffee with us!


----------



## Dreambird

Oh Kim... I remember those Bing Cherries no one gets anymore, along with the huge peaches and apricots... I never had one decent Okanagan apricot last year... tptptptp

I love the Creston area! ... and Osoyoos... we used to camp there and the lake was like bath water warm. Me and my Dad are/were hot weather critters... my Mom and sister not so much... they could be found sitting under a tree. Well my Sis would come into the lake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. How are you doing today?

"Good morning everyone west of Marc..." That would be just about everyone. There are a few other posters from NL here in ehMacLand, but they don't normally visit The Shang. So, I guess everyone is east of me.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Oh Kim... I remember those Bing Cherries no one gets anymore, along with the huge peaches and apricots... I never had one decent Okanagan apricot last year... tptptptp
> 
> I love the Creston area! ... and Osoyoos... we used to camp there and the lake was like bath water warm. Me and my Dad are/were hot weather critters... my Mom and sister not so much... they could be found sitting under a tree. Well my Sis would come into the lake.


Yeah, I remember sweet and juicy freestone peaches the size of softballs and bigger. We'd let them ripen right on the tree and pray that it wouldn't rain until we harvested them. If it rained, they'd split and spoil. You don't see those anymore, anywhere. 

A couple of years back I was in the area looking to find a roadside stand or u-pick orchard so I get my giant sweet juicy peach fix....all the peaches were just average at best. :-(


----------



## SINC

Kinda like the first feed of Taber corn, isn't it? I don't find it anywhere near as good as when I was a kid.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kinda like the first feed of Taber corn, isn't it? I don't find it anywhere near as good as when I was a kid.


Exactly - plus now many roadside stands are selling"Taber" corn...when it sometimes doesn't look or taste like Taber corn. Kinda like scam where some markets were stamping "Sunkist" on oranges years back.


----------



## Dreambird

It's a fine day today, Marc... thanks.  Sorry about the "west of" thing but it IS still morning here...  

Ah memories, Kim... those peaches in relation to the size of a small kid? I remember them well, hanging on with both hands, juice running down my face and most often not being able to finish the whole thing! No... you just don't get 'em anymore... 

The apricots used to be the size almost, of what a small peach is these days too... they were sooooo good!

OK... now I want some!


----------



## Dreambird

Yup, Don you are right on about the Taber corn as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have actually been to the Taber corn area of Alberta, and tasted Taber corn. What an experience.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Yeah, I remember sweet and juicy freestone peaches the size of softballs and bigger. We'd let them ripen right on the tree and pray that it wouldn't rain until we harvested them. If it rained, they'd split and spoil. You don't see those anymore, anywhere.
> 
> A couple of years back I was in the area looking to find a roadside stand or u-pick orchard so I get my giant sweet juicy peach fix....all the peaches were just average at best. :-(


Yeah, it seems as if they grow too fast or they are hybrids. Those were the good ol' days, eh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, when it is sunrise here, the doxies get up early, and I get to start the day early. Hope your day remains bright, mood wise.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Yeah, it seems as if they grow too fast or they are hybrids. Those were the good ol' days, eh.


Yup. Reminds me that we should appreciate what we have available right now, as we might not have it tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yup. Reminds me that we should appreciate what we have available right now, as we might not have it tomorrow.


Amen, Sister Kim.


----------



## SINC

This has got me thinking. Does anyone make really good licorice anymore?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This has got me thinking. Does anyone make really good licorice anymore?


I haven't had a good piece of red licorice since I was a boy.


----------



## SINC

I noticed special sealed bags of both red and black licorice at Safeway yesterday labelled as original old style. I will drop by and pick up a bag of each later today to try and let you know how it tastes.


----------



## Dreambird

I hear you, Marc! Around here 1 little dog isn't such an issue as he's happy to loll in bed pretty much as long as I want, however various pains and heartburn have been plaguing me. I'm done one test, booked for the second on June 17 and then that should rule in or out a couple of things. Hopefully end up in a solution of some sort... XX)

I'm trying to keep an upbeat mood... 



Dr.G. said:


> Diane, when it is sunrise here, the doxies get up early, and I get to start the day early. Hope your day remains bright, mood wise.


Don, I don't know about the Licorice... I think I saw a show on TV and those kind of things are now in the hands of Mom and Pop shops who still remember and care about it. And apparently some of them really rake it in too from appreciative customers who remember something "the way it was"....


----------



## Dr.G.

That's the spirit, Diane. Good luck on the 17th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must walk over to see my dentist now. See you all later. Paix.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> I haven't had a good piece of red licorice since I was a boy.


I'm sorry, Marc, but the red stuff isn't licorice.

I have a story about Taber corn:

One of the things I do as a salesperson is go out on trips in what we call the 'demo van'. The demo van is a Ford F650 diesel equipped with its own generator, and we go from site to site doing demonstrations of the equipment we sell, which is mounted in cantilevered frames on the chassis of the truck. The truck comes up from the factory in California, complete with driver, and I get it for two weeks out of the year.

One year, we did a tour that started up in the Northwest corner of Alberta. We started out in High Level, down to Grande Prairie, across to Slave Lake, Athabasca, then Bon Accord, crisscrossing across the province. And everywhere we went, on the side of the road, were these people with signs that said "Taber corn". 

So, about 10 days on the road - through Edmonton, Camrose, over to Red Deer, then Rocky, down to Sundre, over to Olds, and down to Calgary, and all the stops in between Calgary and Lethbridge (we got a picture of the demo truck in front of the starship Enterprise in Vulcan). And always these kiosks on the side of the road selling 'Taber Corn'.

Finally, on the last day of our trip, we were halfway between Lethbridge and Medicine Hat, and on the side of the road was a kiosk, which simply had the word 'CORN' on the sign.

The guy from California, who'd been driving the truck all this time, looked at me and said "What, not _TABER_ corn?" and I said: 

"We're _in_ Taber, Bob."

Anyway, that's my Taber corn story.

You may carry on with your days now. beejacon


----------



## Dreambird

:lmao: Good one!

It is easy to miss Taber, IMO if not for the corn...


----------



## Dreambird

Vicki, Come out, come out wherever you are! PLEASE...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. "I'm sorry, Marc, but the red stuff isn't licorice." Back in NYC, we said that same thing about the black kind. 

I too have a story about Taber corn. When my wife took my son and I to Taber, AB just to look around, they were having a festival, sort of like a county fair in the US. They were having a contest to see who was there from the greatest distance. Kids were calling out places like Red Deer, Lethbridge, Edmonton, etc. I told my son to call out "St. John's", which he did. He won a ribbon with the Taber Corn Festival logo which he still has somewhere.

That is my simple Taber corn story.


----------



## medic03

Walmart and Zellers carry an old fashioned licorice that is rather good. It is in a paper bag - red for the red licorice and blue for the black one. Off of the top of my head I can't remember the name but I do know that sometimes you can find the black one covered in chocolate :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Treena. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk of corn got me going to the store to get a few ears of fresh corn for tonight's BBQ, and the corn was from ..................... you guessed it ..................... Ontario.


----------



## medic03

it is not fresh if it is from Ontario our corn isn't ready until the middle of August. I didn't think that we grew corn in hot houses here. I had some not long ago - it had the same taste as the styrofoam container it came in - I will wait until August for the good stuff.

Things are good Marc, thanks for asking.


----------



## medic03

The licorice that I was talking about from Walmart and Zellers is Australian Licorice.


----------



## SINC

Picked up the licorice and it is quite good. Not the best, but good. It is imported by Hershey Canada Inc. and the brand name is "Young & Smylie".

Bonus, it is low fat.


----------



## Dr.G.

medic03 said:


> it is not fresh if it is from Ontario our corn isn't ready until the middle of August. I didn't think that we grew corn in hot houses here. I had some not long ago - it had the same taste as the styrofoam container it came in - I will wait until August for the good stuff.
> 
> Things are good Marc, thanks for asking.


Treena, you are so true. XX)

Glad you are doing well.


----------



## Ena

My liquorice has to be in the form of Bassett's Allsorts or I go without;-) 

Am not stopping for long. Going to the Delightful Doxie Neighbourhood Pub for a Newcastle Brown and try and cool off. Unseasoanbly hot again here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. What sorts of doxies do they have at the Delightful Doxie Neighbourhood Pub?


----------



## Sonal

Speaking of corn, I tried some in Peru. Figuring that I was near corn's birthplace, I had high expectations. 

It wasn't very good. Huge kernels that were a little on the fibrous/tough to chew side, not sweet, and fairly bland. Give me good Ontario corn any day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. Glad you could join us. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> This has got me thinking. Does anyone make really good licorice anymore?


I used to love red twizzlers when I was a kid - and the red and green laces....but today's Twizzler's just taste like plastic to me now...I rarely go for a second piece. 

Having a partially Dutch heritage, when eating black licorice, I go for the semi salted kind. :love2:



SINC said:


> Picked up the licorice and it is quite good. Not the best, but good. It is imported by Hershey Canada Inc. and the brand name is "Young & Smylie".
> 
> Bonus, it is low fat.


Awesome - I'll keep my eyes (and mouth) open for it. Does it taste like licorice used to taste 50 years ago?


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Ann. What sorts of doxies do they have at the Delightful Doxie Neighbourhood Pub?


All I know is that they are well bred. They can quote Kant, explain the game of cricket, why the sky is blue or where Coronation Street is filmed. Pub Quiz nights are ne plus ultra when they set the questions.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I used to love red twizzlers when I was a kid - and the red and green laces....but today's Twizzler's just taste like plastic to me now...I rarely go for a second piece.
> 
> Having a partially Dutch heritage, when eating black licorice, I go for the semi salted kind. :love2:
> 
> 
> Awesome - I'll keep my eyes (and mouth) open for it. Does it taste like licorice used to taste 50 years ago?


Like I said, it's one of the better ones I have tried and is pretty good, but not "great". It is in "nibs" form if you remember them. Ann loves the strawberry flavoured ones.

Where can one find the Dutch salty type to try?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> All I know is that they are well bred. They can quote Kant, explain the game of cricket, why the sky is blue or where Coronation Street is filmed. Pub Quiz nights are ne plus ultra when they set the questions.


Well, I guess the The Hair of the Doxie Den will seem rather tame to you after a stay at that pub. The doxies shall miss you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Keep smiling. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

I'm in the middle of stuffing my face with Ju-Jubes. They were on sale at Shopper's Drug Mart... I can see why, they're semi-stale. 

Just thought I'd let ya all know, I got a PM from Vicki... she says "Hi" but she's really upset about a technical problem she's run into and she's feeling like "lurking" for awhile. So I just told her to take it easy, gave a little advice (of what I know) and that we'd be thinking of her...


----------



## Dreambird

But Marc... it's sunny and 72ºF, bright blue skies! 

Good night... sleep tight!


----------



## SINC

Yep, I too heard from Vicki via e-mail and she is fine but dealing with a few tech issues with all her systems.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Like I said, it's one of the better ones I have tried and is pretty good, but not "great". It is in "nibs" form if you remember them. Ann loves the strawberry flavoured ones.
> 
> Where can one find the Dutch salty type to try?


Most specialty Candy stores will offer the dutch treat...in various levels of saltiness too. The really salty stuff is so salty it burns my tongue. 

NIBS!:yikes: I tptptptp Nibs!


----------



## KC4

Marc - I cannot wait to see pics of the next generation of Harbour Deep Doxies. 
Can you please ask Bridget to bloom quickly!


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Vicki... sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a light Continental-style breakfast ready for all of you when you awaken. Fresh tea and coffee have been freshly brewed as well. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc - I cannot wait to see pics of the next generation of Harbour Deep Doxies.
> Can you please ask Bridget to bloom quickly!


Well, the pups are due any time from July 1st until the 4th. Can't hurry Nature. We shall see what we shall see when we see it. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the coffee hit the spot after uploading mybirdie.ca this morning, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Looks like it's going to be another nice day to work in the garden in Calgary. 

I may even bus downtown to meet my sister for lunch somewhere. 

Thanks for the Continental breakfast and coffee Marc! Waiting for Bridget is like waiting for a Birthday to arrive - literally!

Off to check out MyBirdie now....


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Weather is nice here today too - about 20 degrees and sunny. I am going out this morning with my bf, he is buying me my plants for my garden as my birthday present, so I am excited about that. When they are all done I will post pictures.

I stopped by the College yesterday and spoke with the admissions officer and I now know how to fast track (I hope) in order to get admitted in September to a course. The course - Marketing - that I wanted to take is a 3 year course and EI only funds 2 year courses, but I am going to do my research and maybe there is a chance. If not then I will take another course somewhere along the same lines.

Thanks for Breakfast Marc.

Talk to you all later. Have a great day.


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Morning everyone. Weather is nice here today too - about 20 degrees and sunny. I am going out this morning with my bf, he is buying me my plants for my garden as my birthday present, so I am excited about that. When they are all done I will post pictures.
> 
> I stopped by the College yesterday and spoke with the admissions officer and I now know how to fast track (I hope) in order to get admitted in September to a course. The course - Marketing - that I wanted to take is a 3 year course and EI only funds 2 year courses, but I am going to do my research and maybe there is a chance. If not then I will take another course somewhere along the same lines.
> 
> Thanks for Breakfast Marc.
> 
> Talk to you all later. Have a great day.


Woot! Plant shopping! Looking forward to pics - I was just at the garden center last weekend. 
Woot Woot! Fast tracking to a course! Good luck - I hope you get in!


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
It's a beautiful day here on the wet coast. 
I discovered a hive starting under the roof awning outside my back door and I suspect I have another one under my front deck - so this house has been abuzz!!

I've been busy filming at the Ronald McDonald House in Vancouver. I was asked to volunteer for the committee that raises funds and organizes the gala event in October, and without hesitating I said yes. Next thing I know, I have been drafted to shoot the presentation video for said gala. Happily, my editing skills are so much better than my videography skills, so I can compensate for any bad shooting with creative editing!

I met a young girl yesterday named Molly -I think she is 13 - who has cancer and is nearing the end of her chemo. She is an absolute marvel! Despite feeling sick and weak from the chemo, she manages to maintain a smile on her face and cheers on the younger patients. Her mother told me that Molly says she actually feels lucky - most people don't find out about their cancer until it is too late, but hers was caught early enough that she can go on with the business of living! I had to leave the room and have a good cry.

Anyways, I am sorry to depress anyone here...

Happy thoughts, happy thoughts....


----------



## KC4

!:love2:Garden Centers!
Look at them - they all NEED To come home with ME!!


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. I'm back safe and sound and tired (and maybe a wee bit hung-over). I'm going to go peruse back over the past few days and then I'll maybe fill everyone in with more of an update.


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> It's a beautiful day here on the wet coast.
> I discovered a hive starting under the roof awning outside my back door and I suspect I have another one under my front deck - so this house has been abuzz!!
> 
> I've been busy filming at the Ronald McDonald House in Vancouver. I was asked to volunteer for the committee that raises funds and organizes the gala event in October, and without hesitating I said yes. Next thing I know, I have been drafted to shoot the presentation video for said gala. Happily, my editing skills are so much better than my videography skills, so I can compensate for any bad shooting with creative editing!
> 
> I met a young girl yesterday named Molly -I think she is 13 - who has cancer and is nearing the end of her chemo. She is an absolute marvel! Despite feeling sick and weak from the chemo, she manages to maintain a smile on her face and cheers on the younger patients. Her mother told me that Molly says she actually feels lucky - most people don't find out about their cancer until it is too late, but hers was caught early enough that she can go on with the business of living! I had to leave the room and have a good cry.
> 
> Anyways, I am sorry to depress anyone here...
> 
> Happy thoughts, happy thoughts....


That's not depressing - It's a good story! The girl is going to survive! That's awesome. 

My 13 year old and her classmates' volunteer project this year at school is Ronald McDonald House in Calgary. They go once a week to make lunches, clean, organize and visit wit the patients and families. It's a very good attitude adjustment and value re-alignment for all of the students.

Good luck with the video - wish there is someway we could see it. Maybe it will be put on-line by RMH - let us know!


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> That's not depressing - It's a good story! The girl is going to survive! That's awesome.
> 
> My 13 year old and her classmates' volunteer project this year at school is Ronald McDonald House in Calgary. They go once a week to make lunches, clean, organize and visit wit the patients and families. It's a very good attitude adjustment and value re-alignment for all of the students.
> 
> Good luck with the video - wish there is someway we could see it. Maybe it will be put on-line by RMH - let us know!


Thanks Kim.
That is a great project for your daughter! And I am sure much appreciated by RMH Calgary.

Following the gala, the video will be posted on the RMC BC website. I will post the link when it's up - probably November.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. I've been feeling sorry for myself - bad reaction to a new prescription - so I haven't posted for a few days, but now that I know what caused the distress, I can get over it. The good thing is that I only need to take the pills 2 days in a row at the beginning of every month so I'll have almost a month without any side affects.

Sean, I look forward to hearing how your presentation went.

Jeanne, does that school have a co-op program? That way you can pretty much pay as you go because you work half the time. I can't think of anything that I would enjoy less than marketing as a career, but if that's what makes your heart sing, go for it.

I'll grab another cup of coffee and get back to my current beading project.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

We got a lot of our plants in now and our Lilac tree is about to burst:


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning everyone... 

Just a nice cuppa coffee for now please... not hungry yet. 

Kim's right, it looks like the start of another beautiful day here... alas they say it will not last however. S'okay... I shall not think past today! 

Which greenhouse is that Kim? Doesn't look like Golden Acres... which is where I usually go when I need something. I love the place! Sunnyside is wonderful too, just out of my way.


----------



## Dreambird

Oh... pretty pictures, Don! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Good morning everyone...
> 
> Just a nice cuppa coffee for now please... not hungry yet.
> 
> Kim's right, it looks like the start of another beautiful day here... alas they say it will not last however. S'okay... I shall not think past today!
> 
> Which greenhouse is that Kim? Doesn't look like Golden Acres... which is where I usually go when I need something. I love the place! Sunnyside is wonderful too, just out of my way.


Yup - That's Sunnyside last weekend.


Dreambird said:


> Oh... pretty pictures, Don! Thanks for posting them!


Yes, Awesome pictures Don- Love the Lobelia in a barrel!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Long day working in the garden. It's already 3PM and I am finally able to say it was worth the effort. Next big project is getting the whelping room ready for Miss Bridget and her puppies. There is still time to enter the "Guess when the puppies will be born" contest. Only Jeanne has submitted a guess of June 28th. We also are taking bets on how many puppies will be in the litter. No one has ventured a guess on that number yet. So, don't wait ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Sean. The prodigal son has returned.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Long day working in the garden. It's already 3PM and I am finally able to say it was worth the effort. Next big project is getting the whelping room ready for Miss Bridget and her puppies. There is still time to enter the "Guess when the puppies will be born" contest. Only Jeanne has submitted a guess of June 28th. We also are taking bets on how many puppies will be in the litter. No one has ventured a guess on that number yet. So, don't wait ...............


7 pups on July 2.


----------



## bhil

OK, I think I'm caught up in my reading so here's a brief summary of my trip:

After applying the full force of my will against Mother Nature, the weather cooperated very nicely. It was beautiful out on Saturday when we got there, and stayed nice right through until mid-Sunday afternoon. If fact, just as we were finishing up the 18th hole of golf (during which I got a sunburn), lightning started happening. Within minutes of us walking off the course a full-bown thunderstorm was occurring, and went on and off for the remainder of the time we were there. Since most of the remainder of the time was spent indoors anyway, it just served to give us a fantastic light show with long and large lightning strikes hitting the nearby mountain.

The hotel/resort was fantastic. They catered to every need we had for the conference and for the attendees outside of the conference hours. Even going so far as to set up a table in restaurant one night after closing for us to use as a poker table, and having the bar staff come over to get us drinks when we needed them. The food was all served buffet style but was of a fantastic quality with lots of selection. Leading, of course, to everyone over-eating the entire time we were there. 

The conference itself went terrific, and while I haven't seen the evaluations filled out by the clients yet, I think will be rated as probably the best conference we've put on (this was the 19th annual conference). My presentation, even stripped down to the "standard", went fantastic and I had many of the attendees come up to aferward and congratulate me on how good it was. One even went so far as to say learning some of the things from my presentation made the entire trip worth his while. As a special guest speaker (from outside the industry) we had Dr. Joe Schwarcz, who also gave a very entertaining and informative presentation.

There were a lot of late nights "socializing" with the clients, more "socializing" than I do on a regular basis, which led to very little sleep and some rough mornings. I would be looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend, but I came home to a large list of yard work my wife wants to get done this weekend.

On the travel side, all the flights went well, were on time and there was no lost luggage (for me at least). There was moderate turbulence during takeoff and landing on the way back, but over all smooth flying.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Long day working in the garden. It's already 3PM and I am finally able to say it was worth the effort. Next big project is getting the whelping room ready for Miss Bridget and her puppies. There is still time to enter the "Guess when the puppies will be born" contest. Only Jeanne has submitted a guess of June 28th. We also are taking bets on how many puppies will be in the litter. No one has ventured a guess on that number yet. So, don't wait ...............


I will guess 6 pups on July 3rd sometime in the 8am-9am time frame.


----------



## Dreambird

3 puppies on July 2nd.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 7 pups on July 2.


Don, your vote has been cast and recorded.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a great trip, Sean.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 7 pups on July 2.


Don, what time do you think the first pup shall arrive?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> 3 puppies on July 2nd.


Diane, what time do you think that the first pup shall arrive? Don also selected the 2nd of July, so we need a time to distinguish the two guesses.


----------



## Dreambird

I don't know... when are Doxie puppies generally born?

Complete shot in the dark... 12:45am your time...


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, what time do you think the first pup shall arrive?


Oh, around 9:00 p.m.


----------



## Sonal

I'm in for 6 pups on my birthday.... July 4th.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh, around 9:00 p.m.


Merci, mon ami. Noted and recorded.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm in for 6 pups on my birthday.... July 4th.


Hello, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?

What time on your birthday might the first pup be born?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> I don't know... when are Doxie puppies generally born?
> 
> Complete shot in the dark... 12:45am your time...


Daisy started both of her litters at about 6AM, but all dogs are different.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Hello, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?
> 
> What time on your birthday might the first pup be born?


Life is treating me fairly well, though at the moment, I am waiting for one of my business partner's to finish her convocation so that I can get a document signed... I am tempted to go down to the university and hunt for her, but I would hate to just miss her.

I'll go with 6 AM, July 4th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, patience is the art of waiting patiently ................. or so I am told.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a great trip, Sean.


It was a great trip. Did you get my guess recorded for the pups?


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> It was a great trip. Did you get my guess recorded for the pups?


Sean, I am not sure what you mean by "did you guess my recorded for the pups" comment. Please explain. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> It was a great trip. Did you get my guess recorded for the pups?


Sean, this is what I have recorded for you-- "I will guess 6 pups on July 3rd sometime in the 8am-9am time frame."


----------



## Ena

I'll guess 5 puppies born on July 1st at 11 am. Three females and thus two males ;-) (Just in case you have added this to the guess list)

Yet another overly warm day here. Just hope my house looked good on the Google Street view camera that has been here for a few days


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> I'll guess 5 puppies born on July 1st at 11 am. Three females and thus two males ;-) (Just in case you have added this to the guess list)
> 
> Yet another overly warm day here. Just hope my house looked good on the Google Street view camera that has been here for a few days


Evening, Ann. I have noted your date and time. Since we are looking for the birth of the first pup, maybe I should add the tie breaker as the proper gender. 

So, how are you today?


----------



## Cameo

Okay -so it is June 28th, 7 pups and about 10:00 ish pm. (if not then it is 2:00ish am 
4 females and 3 males.

I guess he forgot - so I never got to the garden centers today. I won't remind him either. He actually has until Monday to be on time, so pix will have to wait until then. 

I used my cell phone to video the kittens. I will post them if my card reader takes the memory card.


----------



## Dr.G.

Your speculation has been recorded, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Keep the Faith. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Since we are looking for the birth of the first pup, maybe I should add the tie breaker as the proper gender.


I think for a simple fun group, a couple of things are happening here.

First, why do we have to deal with tie breakers for such a few participants? My God The Shang's a fun and family place. Or is it anymore?

To be frank, and I don't know how to put this delicately, I am tiring of so much attention to doxies. I realize it is YOUR passion Marc, but it sure as hell ain't mine.

The whole doxie picture after picture thing is driving me away, slowly but surely. It's wearing thin and I fear becoming the sole reason for The Shang's existence anymore.

I guess if that is my problem, so be it, but is is becoming an issue in my mind.

We've always been honest here, and that's all I am being.

And while I'm being honest, I'm sick to death of reading the same posts every night, over and over and over.

Sorry, but I've had enough. Just forget my guess and we'll maybe cross paths elsewhere. For now, I'm taking a break from The Shang. Peace and prosperity to all of you.


----------



## KC4

Sorry Don - we are just a little excited with the upcoming puppies. The Doxie subject can get a little overwhelming at time, I agree....but since puppies are coming, it's hard NOT to talk about them.

Perhaps Marc will choose to create a new Doxie thread or a Doxie Puppie Pool thread where all the Doxie chatter can happen...otherwise, we'll probably not see you Don in the Shang until after they are born and away to their new homes. I for one want to see Doxie Puppie pictures.


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm sorry Don. I can see your point. It is overwhelming for those who do not appreciate or follow the antics of doxies. I sincerely hope that you return and I shall miss your little replies to my humorous and lame quips.

Sharon


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I think for a simple fun group, a couple of things are happening here.
> 
> First, why do we have to deal with tie breakers for such a few participants? My God The Shang's a fun and family place. Or is it anymore?
> 
> To be frank, and I don't know how to put this delicately, I am tiring of so much attention to doxies. I realize it is YOUR passion Marc, but it sure as hell ain't mine.
> 
> The whole doxie picture after picture thing is driving me away, slowly but surely. It's wearing thin and I fear becoming the sole reason for The Shang's existence anymore.
> 
> I guess if that is my problem, so be it, but is is becoming an issue in my mind.
> 
> We've always been honest here, and that's all I am being.
> 
> And while I'm being honest, I'm sick to death of reading the same posts every night, over and over and over.
> 
> Sorry, but I've had enough. Just forget my guess and we'll maybe cross paths elsewhere. For now, I'm taking a break from The Shang. Peace and prosperity to all of you.


As usual your honesty cannot be faulted, Don - even if it is a bit blunt - I must admit to agreeing with you on both your points, as well as having a few other pet peeves of my own. I think a lot of people simply stop posting without saying why - taking the time to make a statement shows you do care.

I know for myself I simply have the doxies on 'ignore', as well as all of the repetitive posts. Hard to do sometimes though. Sort of an attitude of 'different strokes for different folks' combined with 'live and let live'. Sometimes I consider it a personal challenge of acceptance and tolerance.  (being a cat person, and all).

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Don, et al, I appreciate your honesty, which is one of the cornerstones in a family. Rather, than lose anyone here in The Shang, I shall tone things down re the doxies. Not sure is an "All things Doxies" would make an interesting thread, but maybe an overall dog thread. We shall see.

Still, I don't want to offend anyone here, so consider it said and understood. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

That said, we have a TGIF breakfast and freshly brewed tea and coffee ready when you are up and about on this fine morning. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Glad I got a lot of gardening done yesterday -because today is not shaping up to be a good outdoor job today at all. HAIL, no!

Think I will be driving the teen to the bus stop today. She :love2:s that.

Speaking of (mostly) outdoor activities, I will be helping my in-laws prepare for a garage sale this weekend. Since it's already advertised in the papers ec., they are going ahead despite the weather forecasting stormy skies and cold (possibly freezing). 

I WAS going to bring over an SUV full of my own junk,...er, I mean valuable merchandise to donate to the garage sale, but since it looks like we won;t be able to spread out onto the driveway, I'd better not bring too much stuff.


----------



## KC4

I'll take some coffee and a wee bit of TGIFB please and thanks Marc!


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. Anyone have any experience with patio building? More precisely, retaining walls? My wife has decided she would like a retaining wall around the patio, and we've ordered the bricks. From what I can see I just need a level base and the bricks stack together to form the wall, does anyone have any hints/tips/suggestions?

And anyone with spare time this weekend is more than welcome to come over and help.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> I think for a simple fun group, a couple of things are happening here.
> 
> First, why do we have to deal with tie breakers for such a few participants? My God The Shang's a fun and family place. Or is it anymore?
> 
> To be frank, and I don't know how to put this delicately, I am tiring of so much attention to doxies. I realize it is YOUR passion Marc, but it sure as hell ain't mine.
> 
> The whole doxie picture after picture thing is driving me away, slowly but surely. It's wearing thin and I fear becoming the sole reason for The Shang's existence anymore.
> 
> I guess if that is my problem, so be it, but is is becoming an issue in my mind.
> 
> We've always been honest here, and that's all I am being.
> 
> And while I'm being honest, I'm sick to death of reading the same posts every night, over and over and over.
> 
> Sorry, but I've had enough. Just forget my guess and we'll maybe cross paths elsewhere. For now, I'm taking a break from The Shang. Peace and prosperity to all of you.


My 2 cents on the matter:

I tend to just gloss over all the repetative posts, not paying much attention to them. The doxie posts vary for me from day to day, some days I don't mind seeing them some I just ignore them. It depends on my mood. This is an open forum and I won't begrudge anyone from talking about what they want in here (except politics that is), but that being said, I think the doxie posts have been excessive with the upcoming birth.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'll take some coffee and a wee bit of TGIFB please and thanks Marc!


Morning, Kim. Might I interest you in some fresh scones???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. My neighbor is doing his own retaining walls so I shall ask him if he has any hint. I am all thumbs when it comes to any sort of home repairs. As for helping ................. you are better off without my help. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Sean, what kind of "brick" did you buy? I have extensive experience with the Burnco Split N' Stack blocks and "stone" pavers.

How high/long is your wall going to be?


----------



## KC4

Sean - do you have access to a fax machine? If so, PM me the number..
I took a CBE Landscaping course to learn how to properly install patios, planters and retaining walls, etc...and have extensive notes and diagrams. I could fax you some of these that I think may be relevant to your project - especially the diagrams...


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Might I interest you in some fresh scones???


Oh YES please!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh YES please!


Coming right up, Kim. I have developed a craving for scones these days.


----------



## winwintoo

Out of the mouths of babes:

Sean, I don't have any experience with retaining walls, but many years ago, we decided to drywall our unfinished basement to make a sewing room for me. Neither my husband nor I had ever done this kind of work before, but undaunted we plunged in. A week later, we were finished, but the rest of the house was full of dust and we were exhausted. On the last day, the 5 year old neighbour kid came to visit and asked what we were doing. We told him we just finished installing drywall in the basement, thinking he wouldn't know what we were talking about.

He brightened and said we should have asked him to help because his grandpa is a drywaller and he helps all the time. A few more questions revealed that the kid did in fact know what he was talking about. 

My only advice is to ask a few more questions regarding the base. With that liquid gumbo in your part of the world, a solid base might be more involved - but what do I know.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil

KC4 said:


> Sean, what kind of "brick" did you buy? I have extensive experience with the Burnco Split N' Stack blocks and "stone" pavers.
> 
> How high/long is your wall going to be?


I know what they look like, but I don't know the brand or what they are called. They are trapazoid shaped looking at them from the top, with a ridge on the top and indent on the bottom for aligning them (no ridge on the top for the capping row).



KC4 said:


> Sean - do you have access to a fax machine? If so, PM me the number..
> I took a CBE Landscaping course to learn how to properly install patios, planters and retaining walls, etc...and have extensive notes and diagrams. I could fax you some of these that I think may be relevant to your project - especially the diagrams...


That would be fantastic! PM sent.


----------



## bhil

winwintoo said:


> Out of the mouths of babes:
> 
> Sean, I don't have any experience with retaining walls, but many years ago, we decided to drywall our unfinished basement to make a sewing room for me. Neither my husband nor I had ever done this kind of work before, but undaunted we plunged in. A week later, we were finished, but the rest of the house was full of dust and we were exhausted. On the last day, the 5 year old neighbour kid came to visit and asked what we were doing. We told him we just finished installing drywall in the basement, thinking he wouldn't know what we were talking about.
> 
> He brightened and said we should have asked him to help because his grandpa is a drywaller and he helps all the time. A few more questions revealed that the kid did in fact know what he was talking about.
> 
> My only advice is to ask a few more questions regarding the base. With that liquid gumbo in your part of the world, a solid base might be more involved - but what do I know.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Well, there is a 4 year old that lives next door, maybe I should ask him for help.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. 

I always thought that the nice thing about posts was that you could simply skim through and pass over the ones that you didn't care to read.
Marc was simply trying to amuse and share I am sure. It was all meant to be friendly and fun.


Weather is good here again today. I am presently at a nice little cafe with plush comfy chairs and high speed internet access. I am going to do my research on my college courses.

Have a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

AFternoon, Margaret. How are you this fine day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I spoke to my neighbor who was going on about "the frost line". I assume that it is different where you are than where I am, but he said to make sure the foundation is solid so there "would be no shifting when the ground heaved". Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Weather is good here again today. I am presently at a nice little cafe with plush comfy chairs and high speed internet access. I am going to do my research on my college courses.

Have a good one." 

Afternoon, Jeanne. Specifically, what areas are you researching?

Have a good day as well.


----------



## Cameo

Design and Communication is my first choice. Advertising is second. I wanted Marketing but that is a 3 year course and doesn't fit the guidelines for the Second Career program.

Anyhow, I have spent 2 hours here and shouldn't take up more of this space so wishing everyone a great day.

cheers,

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, all interesting areas of expertise. To be honest, I have often wondered what I would do if someone said that I could no longer work in education at any level. I have been teaching full and part time since 1970. Not sure what I would/could do. 

As my mother would oftentimes say, "It's a good thing you are an effective teacher since you can't sing or dance." Such is Life.

Good searching, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, everyone.

Marc, I'd like to clear my tab at the cafe. The last document was signed, and so I've come into some money... I'd like to take care of my friends before I blow it all on silly things like returning capital to the investors, or paying back loans or funding further renovations at the building.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Sorry, but your tab was cleared ages ago. The Special Sonal Herbal Tea sold so well, that the profits paid your tab, and built schools and clinics throughout east Asia. There are many community wells in your name ..................... along with a goat herd or two. So, we are clear.

How is Life treating you other than in a prosperous manner?


----------



## Sonal

Oh excellent. Well, then the next round is on me. 

Life is pretty good, Marc. Business has been hectic, but I'm hoping for a bit of spare time this month to start writing or painting again. I had two more rejection letters for a short story I sent out come in the mail, but one of them contained feedback and a handwritten line to try them with something else, so I am very happy about that.

In other news, my boyfriend and I are coming up on a year and a half together.... strange, but true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, keep at the writing and painting. Someday we shall be able to say "We know her when." 

Kudos on the time with your boyfriend. I know how difficult it is to make a relationship last for any length of time. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

In good spirits here but the weather sucks... AGAIN! Like a 30ºF drop from a coupla days ago... *sigh**... I've decided the only thing to do is ignore it! 

Hi Vicki!... hope you're feeling better today! 








"Without a family, man, alone in the world, trembles with the cold." 
-Andre Maurois


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon Shang Gang

Sean, hold off on your retaining wall. Hubby is a bricklayer and has extensive experience with retaining walls. As soon as he returns from work, I will ask him for assistance and advice for you. PM me your plans and type of stone. 

Sharon


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Glad that you are able to overcome poor weather and remain positive. 

""Without a family, man, alone in the world, trembles with the cold." 
-Andre Maurois 

Very true, Diane, very true.


----------



## Dreambird

Well, the weather might be bad news, but I'm starting to get some good news back from the program here that helps low income folks with *necessary* renovations to their home.... I was getting quite worried about the roof.

So after jumping through some hoops etc. (well worth it and I'm grateful) it looks like I might end up with new roofing (shingles, eaves, downspouts), my entrance doors replaced as the framing is cracked and compromised for security and... and... a new toilet! I'm sick of this one running all the time and threatening to over flow!

Had the Atco Gas inspector out to check the furnace and even though it's 38 years old it's still running like a champ and both it and the hot water tank got his seal of approval, so don't need those... OK with me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Diane. My wife works for a non-profit organization that does that sort of thing, as well as buy up old homes, fix them up, and provide low-income housing for those in need. Still, good for you and your "hoop jumping". It should not have to be like that but at least the end results will prove helpful to your peace of mind.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dreambird said:


> Well, the weather might be bad news, but I'm starting to get some good news back from the program here that helps low income folks with *necessary* renovations to their home.... I was getting quite worried about the roof.
> 
> So after jumping through some hoops etc. (well worth it and I'm grateful) it looks like I might end up with new roofing (shingles, eaves, downspouts), my entrance doors replaced as the framing is cracked and compromised for security and... and... a new toilet! I'm sick of this one running all the time and threatening to over flow!
> 
> Had the Atco Gas inspector out to check the furnace and even though it's 38 years old it's still running like a champ and both it and the hot water tank got his seal of approval, so don't need those... OK with me!


Congrats Diane-we have completed those type of jobs. One word of advice-you have qualified for X number of dollars. You should ask for the paperwork on the roofing and eavestrough/downspouts only first. Get the necessary quotes. If the lowest quote is at least $1,000.00 lower than the grant, then by all means go for the doors and toilet. If you go for all at once and the quotes are higher than the grant, you will have to pay the difference or the office will ask you to get more quotes. It can be a drawn out pain in the butt operation. And you will not have your roof. Believe me, I have seen it happen. I cannot emphasize it enough-get the ROOF first. If you have anymore questions you may PM me.

Sharon


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Marc... I can understand some of the "hoops", it's only fair to make sure no one is defrauding the system. It's only when it gets ridiculous but these people are really good... I'm glad they're here.

I wasn't expecting the possibility of new doors, just some adjustments until 2 contractors looked at them and said they didn't think they were secure enough. One even took pictures back to his boss for confirmation... so there was a little "to do" about that. Surprised me! But it's under consideration so... 

I'm just absolutely floored by the estimates for things!!!  It doesn't matter what you need done these days those numbers just rack up!


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Sharon, we were posting at the same time, I appreciate the advice...  And the program co-ordinators have already advised me of these things too. I've also been instructed than if any contractor decides he needs more in the middle of the job on who to call PDQ and make sure it's cleared.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Diane

Don't let those contractors mislead you. When contractors quote on a job, they also factor in worst case scenarios. The onus is on them not on you or the PDQ. Some of them will also "pad" extras. It is common knowledge that the contractors can make more money on grant jobs. Do not tell them what the amount of the grant is. Anymore questions please PM me or post here.

Sharon


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Diane

The more money you save on the grant, the better since you can direct the remaining money towards other needed projects such as siding, windows, and chimney. You should take a bigger approach as much as possible. You indicated that you already have 2 contractors giving you quotes. Even though the office usually says you only need 2-3 quotes, it would be to your advantage to invite more quotes.

Sharon


----------



## Dreambird

Yes, the office required me to send 2 estimates for each "project" they OK'd. That's all they require although it doesn't stop me from getting more... I believe they may approve them from what was sent in. I did choose carefully... I have 2 roofing contractors both of which I'd be comfortable with but the one I'd prefer I put a note on. He also has the slightly lower bid... but he's been doing the whole neighbourhood's roofs and everyone is more than happy with the work so he's getting more referrals. He sat and explained to me exactly what he would be doing up there etc. 
The only thing that could happen to raise the price is as he's admitted, the price of shingles is going up on June 15. He was upfront enough to make a note of that on his estimate. 
My neighbour right next door to me had his roof done last weekend, he gave me a good referral. 

Thanks for your offer of advice, I shall if the needs arises...


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Diane-sounds like you are doing your homework!

The preferred contractor sounds like a honest and decent person and yes the price of the shingles are on the rise. If the office gives the go ahead, the contractor can order the shingles to be delivered to your property in advance of the price increase and start the job later when his schedule permits it. My company is booked solid until end of July and has a solid reputation with both residential and commercial. If he can start it right away, it raises a possible red flag. The other thing you should assure is that he has a good standing with Workman's Comp and has insurance-ask for copies for both. I think that covers everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We are still family. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Thank you for your kind words. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight! 

Sharon, I'm getting help from this program which is nation wide I believe:
Homeowner Residential Rehabilitation Assistance Program (Homeowner RRAP) | CMHC


----------



## Sonal

It is a nationwide program. We've applied for the multi-residential version of RRAP in the past.


----------



## Dreambird

Would you believe it's snowing in the area now?


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Would you believe it's snowing in the area now?


....yes.


----------



## Dreambird

So long as I don't have to shovel in the morning! 

Going to bed early... G'Nite everyone...

Sweet dreams, Vicki...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a light Continental-style buffet to get you going on your way, and some freshly brewed tea and coffee to help open up your eyes. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> So long as I don't have to shovel in the morning!
> 
> Going to bed early... G'Nite everyone...
> 
> Sweet dreams, Vicki...


Snow?!? Good luck, Diane, Hopefully, the sun will take it all away until next winter. Bon chance.

I like the way you sign off to Vicki. It helps to let her know that we are thinking of her even if she has not posted during that day. We are family. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Shang family!.

SNOW? Uuughhh.....I hope you wake to sunny skys and green grass this morning. This is faaarrr too late to see white.

Diane - congrats on the new roof. 

I transferred some ground cover from the back of the house to a couple of other gardens and hoping that it thrives, I am quite pleased with the way the gardens are starting to shape up. Shall work on that some more this afternoon. I am hoping that we are going to the market this morning - or maybe to get those plants? I shall see when I pick bf up in a bit.

What kind of paint works best on plank floors? I haven't the energy at present to take it all down to bare wood and sick of having floors that look dirty even when clean. At present they have two coats of paint - the kitchen had bright baby blue floor and then was painted white on top so now is blue and white and bare wood - and with being an old house, having settled in a couple of different directions, the planks are not flush with each other - so for now I would like to paint them. I was going to take them to the bare wood, but I keep getting told that I am too small and not strong enough to handle the floor sanders, and I started with my belt sander - but that will take me years............there are also many gouges in the wood that need filling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. 

"I am quite pleased with the way the gardens are starting to shape up." I think that this is one of the few things I truly enjoy about Spring/Summer here in St.John's. Gardening is no easy task, but I enjoy the work and like to stand back and see all that is accomplished as a result of this work. Good luck on your "spot in this world", which is what I call my garden. 

You sound far more positive and hopeful these days, which is good. Karma shall come your way, my friend. Paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good Morning all

You westerners can have the snow-us easterners and BC west coast inhabitants are very happy with our warm temps and sunny skies. 

Jeanne, hubby has some advice for your floors. He says to take a paint chip off the floor and take it in to the paint store. They can sample it to determine whether or not it is oil or water base. They can tell you which primer is appropriate and to tint that primer to the colour you want. The second coat is paint (oil or water base to adhere to the primer). If you do it properly, you would only need a total of two coats. Hubby says to not to use filler in the natural lines. The paint store can also tell you which wood filler to use for the gouges. It is important to follow the drying instructions on the filler. Good Luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. Your husband sounds very knowledgeable about paint. Might call upon his expertise when we paint the garden fence.


----------



## KC4

AAAAAAAAEEEEEIIIII!!!!!
It's SNOWiNG OUTSIDE! Enough to stay on the lawn and garage roof! 

I hope the garden pulls through this!


----------



## KC4

oj...and Good Morning Shang Gang! 

I'll have some breakfast - better make it with calming herbal tea though....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> oj...and Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> I'll have some breakfast - better make it with calming herbal tea though....


Morning, Kim. Yes, some herbal tea and a good breakfast will take your mind off of the snow. My wife, who is from Calgary, says that she recalls some snow might happen in any month of the year, even July and August. So, stay warm and think good green thoughts for your garden. Bon chance.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> AAAAAAAAEEEEEIIIII!!!!!
> It's SNOWiNG OUTSIDE! Enough to stay on the lawn and garage roof!
> 
> I hope the garden pulls through this!


HAHAHAHA :lmao::lmao: you guys can have the snow-nice warm temps here. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

19C here at just before 1PM. However, I would never laugh at someone's snow ................ since it could happen any day here in St.John's. Still, it is a good day to work out in the garden.

Lunch anyone???


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Jeanne.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound far more positive and hopeful these days, which is good. Karma shall come your way, my friend. Paix.


I am certainly trying to be positive - whether or not I actually am, I am not sure. On top of the job/financial situation I am also menopausal and this hormonal change affects my moods. 

I am disappointed that once again we didn't go get my plants. I am not sure if my present state of mind (I am going to absolutely freak out very very soon and it won't be a pretty sight) is due to disappointment because someone hasn't done what they said they were going to do or if the hormones are making me this upset just because for the second time in a week we haven't done as promised. 

I hate planning to do something and then not being able to, even if it is just getting plants. I am just not sure if I am blowing things out of proportion or not. Could be stress doing it, could be stress and menopause.

......or I could just be a selfish person and being pissy cause I don't have my plants. :-( 

ah anyhow, this too shall pass. I shall sort my stupid situation out once more and by gum or by golly I shall have my garden and flowers too. So theretptptptp

Actually - just posting this makes me feel better. SO, maybe I shall go dig up some more ground cover from out back, go for a walk and I think I should bury my pity party by the septic tank. They can stink there together. 

Thanks for listening. Jeanne


----------



## Cameo

ps. BF is there for me in most things - I just get pissy when he says we will do something and we don't.

Thanks for lunch Marc.


----------



## MLeh

Jeanne: it _is_ frustrating to be dependent upon others to get things done, especially when plans fall through. 

The way I _try_ to look at things is 'it's not personal' - life happens, plans change. The most I can hope for is communication when changes are happening, and then I try not to kill the messenger.

Remember: it's not what happens to us that determines the quality of our life - it's how we _react_ to what happens to us that determines our quality of life.

You're doing just fine.

-Elaine


----------



## Cameo

well, once again you are correct. It would be nice to have him say something about it instead of ignoring it. I should remind him I guess, but on the other hand I tend to think that he should care enough to remember it too. So, I am guilty as charged in keeping my mouth shut when I should probably open it. I hate asking for things though and I think I feel like I am when I remind him about doing something for me. Dumb huh? 

I also expect people to mean what they say and I really really dislike the "polite front" as I call them that many people affect. I would rather say nothing then to put forth a polite lie.


I love the way you see life. I love those plaques and stones etc with quotes on them. I have thought many times of creating my own - if I do then can I use some of your quotes Elaine?


----------



## MLeh

Feel free to use them. (I had a friend remark once in an IM that no conversation with me is complete with out - to quote - "at least one maudlin sentimentality". Life with me is just a series of Hallmark cards, in conversational form.)


----------



## Cameo

Well, since I like that stuff then it is no wonder I like your posts so much. Another question........where did you find your avatar? I like dragons and cute ones are the best.
(I might already have asked this one....)


----------



## Dr.G.

"Remember: it's not what happens to us that determines the quality of our life - it's how we react to what happens to us that determines our quality of life." There is a great deal of truth in these words, Elaine. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

That which is best in Life is similar to water. Water profits so very many things and does not oppose them in any manner. It is always at rest in humble places that people overlook.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

I didn't get up until 10:30 or so Kim, but there was no snow "sticking" to anything at least... appears to have all melted pretty much as it hit. 
But man is it cold! Fidget is laying in his "warm spot" in front of the heating outlet and staying there... he hasn't stayed there so long for about a month or better now.
I hope my daylilies don't get a shot of damaging frost like last June!



KC4 said:


> AAAAAAAAEEEEEIIIII!!!!!
> It's SNOWiNG OUTSIDE! Enough to stay on the lawn and garage roof!
> 
> I hope the garden pulls through this!


Thanks about the roof... I have to admit it's a load off my mind! 

Jeanne, not dumb at all IMO! I agree with you in that I'd rather a person just say what he/she is thinking and forget the polite front or worse yet say nothing. That really makes me crazy! I have no idea at all where I stand when someone says "nothing" at all. 



Cameo said:


> Dumb huh?
> 
> I also expect people to mean what they say and I really really dislike the "polite front" as I call them that many people affect. I would rather say nothing then to put forth a polite lie.


----------



## Dreambird

AaaaaRRRrrrrgggghhhhhhh!!!!!
Kim, I spoke too soon! It's now dropping snow pellets all over the lawn... baaa! tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Your daylilies shall survive the snow you are getting. Now, if the temps go down to -15C overnight, all bets are off, but a bit of snow won't hurt them. Bon chance.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dreambird said:


> AaaaaRRRrrrrgggghhhhhhh!!!!!
> Kim, I spoke too soon! It's now dropping snow pellets all over the lawn... baaa! tptptptp


Snow pellets? :lmao: OMG am I glad that I live in the temperate climes of Atlantic Canada.


----------



## MLeh

Cameo said:


> Well, since I like that stuff then it is no wonder I like your posts so much. Another question........where did you find your avatar? I like dragons and cute ones are the best.
> (I might already have asked this one....)


My daughter gave it to me. I don't know if you can read it, but the words say "Does not play well with others ..." She knows me well.

Maybe this will be better. The details that might be missed in the smaller version are what really amuse me.


----------



## Cameo

Ha - I didn't see what the dragon was holding "shudder".  The saying fits though. I am going to look up the website though, thanks for enlarging.

Sharon - thanks for asking hubby for me. I will do just that.

Diane - I think that perennials will be just fine, it is the annuals that get ruined. Here's hoping this is the last white stuff you see.

I fought my moods all afternoon, and I think I won, marginally at least. I have to find that one emoticon I had.......describes my life sometimes!!!!.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I fought my moods all afternoon, and I think I won ...." Good for you, Jeanne. Excelsior.


----------



## sharonmac09

MLeh said:


> My daughter gave it to me. I don't know if you can read it, but the words say "Does not play well with others ..." She knows me well.
> 
> Maybe this will be better. The details that might be missed in the smaller version are what really amuse me.


Thanks for the referral. I too love your avatar. Because I like it so much I had to change my avatar. Check it out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, you now have "all knowing" eyes. Cool.


----------



## sharonmac09

Thanks Marc-I like your Mark Twain avatar also... it is so you (excuse the grammar).


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Thanks Marc-I like your Mark Twain avatar also... it is so you (excuse the grammar).


This is the real me ................ or is it this person?????


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that MacDoc has us both stumped in WAI. Maybe Niteshooter will come to our rescue? We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

Wow, nice pic-I can see why Deborah married you. You don't look like you are anywhere near retirement. I can see one of my favourite books "The Color Purple" sitting on top of one of the stacks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, that picture was taken about 5 years ago. I use it for my ID Picture for my web courses, since students sometimes like to know what their prof looks like. I also use the Mark Twain picture as my ID to tease them .................. but you would be amazed at how many students who had me on-campus in the 1990's think that is what I look like today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, to be honest, I have never read "The Color Purple". I should have because the plot takes place in rural Georgia, and I taught in Waycross, GA for two years.

Those books were piled up on a table in our Curriculum Center and I did not want a picture of me behind a podium since I have NEVER used a podium in all my 32 years of teaching at Memorial.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I hope the sun rises for all of you tomorow morning, and the temps are warm, and your spirits are bright and hopeful. Paix, mes amis ................. and may your dreams be gentle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Tomorrow is another day. Paix.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> My daughter gave it to me. I don't know if you can read it, but the words say "Does not play well with others ..." She knows me well.
> 
> Maybe this will be better. The details that might be missed in the smaller version are what really amuse me.


BAAAAAhahahaah! Verrry Good! I DID miss the "kick" in the small print. I also appreciate the enlargement!


----------



## sharonmac09

OMG, I just realized something-wasn't it Vickie's B-day on June 7th or thereabouts? I better go and check it out.


----------



## sharonmac09

Yes it is and we missed it!!!! :yikes:

Haaaappyyy Birrrrthdaaaay to yooouuuu,
Haappyyyyy Birrrdaayyy to yooouuuu,
Happpyyy Biirrrdaaayyy to ViCKyyyyy
Haaapyyy Birrdaaayyyyy to yooouuuuu.


----------



## sharonmac09

oh oh today is only June 6th. Ignore it please.


----------



## sharonmac09

hey, hey, hey

Look who's birthday is today (Atlantic Time Canada)!
OMG it's Vickie's big day!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY VICKIE


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a special birthday brunch in honor of Vicki. All of her favorites are being served. As well, we have our traditional tea and coffee ready whenever you are up and ready to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday Vicki, from all of us here in The Shang.


----------



## KC4

FROST!Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Poor Plants.....sheesh! 


Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Happy Birthday Vicki! 
Hope it' a great one! 

Yes,thanks I will join the celebration and have some special Vicki Birthday Brunch!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. The sun should help your plants. Bon chance.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all

Absolutely I'll join the Vickie birthday brunch. Thanks for the invite Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. Now, all we need is the birthday girl to blow out her candles.


----------



## sharonmac09

Yes indeed, hopefully she'll pop out of her silent mode and blow into the brunch with her usual whirlwind fashion.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Yes indeed, hopefully she'll pop out of her silent mode and blow into the brunch with her usual whirlwind fashion.


Let's hope so, Sharon. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

BTW, COOL new Avatar Sharon!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> BTW, COOL new Avatar Sharon!


I agree. I am starting to look like the old man in The Shang. Sounds like a Hemingway novel .......................... Of course, I am not a fisherman, nor am I in Cuba.


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning everyone! 

Happy Birthday Vicki!!! 

I hope you have a good day... please come say "hi"...


----------



## KC4

Good morning Dreambirdie!!! Better weather today, eh? 

Vicki! Come out! The Birthday celebrations would be so much more fun with the birthday girl!:love2::clap::lmao:

Sharon - you've taken the notion of Bluenoser to extreme with your avatar!

I wonder how Sean is doing with his retaining wall project ...hopefully it is going well and he has had great weather for outdoor construction.


----------



## sharonmac09

Now I think we all have cool avatars here in the Shang.

It is now past 1 pm here and I'm getting antsy for that bountiful birthday brunch. I'm HUNGRYYYY

VICKIE WHERE ARE YOU YOO HOO I'M GETTING HUNGRY ...WELL I AM


----------



## Dreambird

You got THAT right! What a relief not to find a mountain of snow on the sidewalk this morning...  



KC4 said:


> Good morning Dreambirdie!!! Better weather today, eh?


----------



## Cameo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VICKI

I was going to upload an animated birthday cake, but it won't load on dial up before tomorrow......maybe someone else will have more luck.

Afternoon everyone else!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Just in time for afternoon tea and scones. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon and Jeanne. Serving High Tea at 4PM with fresh scones as we await Vicki.


----------



## Dreambird

Yes, please that sounds good, Marc!



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Diane. Just in time for afternoon tea and scones. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sit and relax, Diane. You shall be served first as the scones come out of the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Came across an interesting quote --

"We avoid the things that we're afraid of because we think there will be dire consequences if we confront them. But the truly dire consequences in our lives come from avoiding things that we need to learn about or discover."

Very true.


----------



## Dreambird

Boy, true! In spades!

Just had a nice phone chat with my sister...  That always sets my mood up a coupla notches...


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Came across an interesting quote --
> 
> "We avoid the things that we're afraid of because we think there will be dire consequences if we confront them. But the truly dire consequences in our lives come from avoiding things that we need to learn about or discover."
> 
> Very true.


 Like that "time sensitive business matter" message on my answering machine that I have ignored for the past three weeks? (cause they didn't identify themselves, even though I am fairly sure of who is calling)


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Boy, true! In spades!
> 
> Just had a nice phone chat with my sister...  That always sets my mood up a coupla notches...


Good for you, Diane. My sister died when she was 16, so I don't have that sort of opportunity. Whenever siblings argue, I always say "I wish my sister was still alive so we could either argue together or just laugh together when we were kids." That usually ends the sibling arguements.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Like that "time sensitive business matter" message on my answering machine that I have ignored for the past three weeks? (cause they didn't identify themselves, even though I am fairly sure of who is calling)


Answer it and ye shall find out exactly who it might be and what they want of you. Or not. You have freedom of choice in this life.


----------



## Cameo

I got this in an email. I wonder if it would actually work.

"Mr. Prime Minister,

Please find below my suggestion for fixing the economy: 


Instead of giving billions of dollars to banks that will squander the money on lavish parties and unearned bonuses, use the following plan.

You can call it the Patriotic Retirement Plan: 

There are at least 10 million people over 50 in the work force. - Pay them $1 million apiece severance for early retirement with the following stipulations: 
1) They MUST retire. Ten million job openings - Unemployment fixed. 
2) They MUST buy a new Canadian CAR. Ten million cars ordered - Auto Industry fixed. 
3) They MUST either buy a house or pay off their mortgage - Housing Crisis fixed. 
4) They must send their kids or grandchildren to school / college /university - Crime rate fixed 
5) Buy average levels of alcohol / tobacco a week, so there's your money back in duty / tax etc 

It can't get any easier than that! 

P.S. If more money is needed, have all Members of Parliament pay back their falsely claimed expenses and allowances "


----------



## Sonal

Cameo said:


> I got this in an email. I wonder if it would actually work.
> 
> "Mr. Prime Minister,
> 
> Please find below my suggestion for fixing the economy:
> 
> 
> Instead of giving billions of dollars to banks that will squander the money on lavish parties and unearned bonuses, use the following plan.
> 
> You can call it the Patriotic Retirement Plan:
> 
> There are at least 10 million people over 50 in the work force. - Pay them $1 million apiece severance for early retirement with the following stipulations:
> 1) They MUST retire. Ten million job openings - Unemployment fixed.
> 2) They MUST buy a new Canadian CAR. Ten million cars ordered - Auto Industry fixed.
> 3) They MUST either buy a house or pay off their mortgage - Housing Crisis fixed.
> 4) They must send their kids or grandchildren to school / college /university - Crime rate fixed
> 5) Buy average levels of alcohol / tobacco a week, so there's your money back in duty / tax etc
> 
> It can't get any easier than that!
> 
> P.S. If more money is needed, have all Members of Parliament pay back their falsely claimed expenses and allowances "


Not if you take a quick look at the math. 

10 million people given 1 million apiece costs: 10,000,000,000,000, which it 10 trillion dollars... much more than the billions being spent.

Besides, think of the health care costs after giving people all that alcohol and cigarettes....


----------



## Cameo

I didn't do the math.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I got this in an email. I wonder if it would actually work.
> 
> "Mr. Prime Minister,
> 
> Please find below my suggestion for fixing the economy:
> 
> 
> Instead of giving billions of dollars to banks that will squander the money on lavish parties and unearned bonuses, use the following plan.
> 
> You can call it the Patriotic Retirement Plan:
> 
> There are at least 10 million people over 50 in the work force. - Pay them $1 million apiece severance for early retirement with the following stipulations:
> 1) They MUST retire. Ten million job openings - Unemployment fixed.
> 2) They MUST buy a new Canadian CAR. Ten million cars ordered - Auto Industry fixed.
> 3) They MUST either buy a house or pay off their mortgage - Housing Crisis fixed.
> 4) They must send their kids or grandchildren to school / college /university - Crime rate fixed
> 5) Buy average levels of alcohol / tobacco a week, so there's your money back in duty / tax etc
> 
> It can't get any easier than that!
> 
> P.S. If more money is needed, have all Members of Parliament pay back their falsely claimed expenses and allowances "


An interesting idea, Jeanne. However, I don't see them paying back anything claimed.

PS Like your new avatar. Seems that I shall be the old man of The Shang with The Sage from Hannibal, MO as my avatar. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not if you take a quick look at the math.
> 
> 10 million people given 1 million apiece costs: 10,000,000,000,000, which it 10 trillion dollars... much more than the billions being spent.
> 
> Besides, think of the health care costs after giving people all that alcohol and cigarettes....


Ooops. I did not do the math either. Still, I liked the PS of the payback.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, a new avatar for you as well????


----------



## MLeh

I didn't do the multiplication - but I did mentally say "$1M isn't enough to do all that" (having a daughter in University ...)


----------



## Cameo

Thanks, I am not entirely happy with the avatar yet. It is actually a photoshop brush that I masked and coloured. We shall see if I change it yet a bit or not.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Good morning Dreambirdie!!! Better weather today, eh?
> 
> Vicki! Come out! The Birthday celebrations would be so much more fun with the birthday girl!:love2::clap::lmao:
> 
> Sharon - you've taken the notion of Bluenoser to extreme with your avatar!
> 
> I wonder how Sean is doing with his retaining wall project ...hopefully it is going well and he has had great weather for outdoor construction.


Thanks Kim, I really like this kicka$$ avatar. I wanted to improve upon it to match all the cool kicka$$ avatars in the Shang.



Cameo said:


> Thanks, I am not entirely happy with the avatar yet. It is actually a photoshop brush that I masked and coloured. We shall see if I change it yet a bit or not.


Jeanne, I like the concept of what you are trying with your avatar. I'm looking forward to see what you come up with!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. Some of us oldtimers need our beauty rest. Too bad Vicki never came by to have some of her birthday cake. I made a wish for her and blew out her candles. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Pleasant dreams. Paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey Vickie, we missed you today especially for your birthday. As Marc said, he blew out your candles and made a wish for you. I also made a wish for you. We want our Whirlwind back. ok?


----------



## Dreambird

I agree and I made a wish for you too, Vicki... 

Good night and sweet dreams... 



sharonmac09 said:


> Hey Vickie, we missed you today especially for your birthday. As Marc said, he blew out your candles and made a wish for you. I also made a wish for you. We want our Whirlwind back. ok?


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> I agree and I made a wish for you too, Vicki...
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams...


WE missed you in the Shang today Vickie! Please come back soon!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have our famous ONIM breakfast ready when you are ............. ONIM as in Oh No, It's Monday. Still, all of your favorites are here so enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

When Vicki returns, we shall have a post-birthday party for her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got this from a student of mine who was in the very first class in my very first day as a professor at Memorial University. Thought I would share it with my Shang family. Enjoy.

"Do you remember the story of the sculpture who was working on a cathedral and spending hours on a sculpture in a hidden corner of the church which few would ever see? When questioned why he worked so diligently when no one would ever notice his work, he replied, "God will see it." 

Never think your work has gone unnoticed, you just don't know how far-reaching your work has been. Unfortunately, many people are not good at telling someone what a great job they have done...sad, but true."


----------



## Cameo

Morning Shang family. 

Kind of a dreary day here - but it does look like the sun is trying to come out.

I really hate dial up - my mom has sent me an electronic card for today but it is taking
forever to load....47 yrs and I still have little patience

I finish today as an executive member on the photography club I started 5 years ago. We have a membership of over 80 now and most of the executive for next year are new members taking over. It was a lot of work to get going and I am proud of what we have accomplished. We set up a constitution and that constitution states that one person may hold a position for two consecutive terms (each term is 2 years) only. I was secretary/publicity/competition/newsletter and my terms are up. The present President will be quite happy not to have to deal with me next year 

So, another door closes. Time will tell what other door opens.

Have a good day - will probably pop in later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne.

"So, another door closes. Time will tell what other door opens." Yes, this is the Way of Life. When I was a little boy, my grandfather would go on about how God would alway open up a window when a door was closed. Of course, I would always take this literally and look for the open window. 

Still, this open window might be letting in some sunlight for you, Jeanne .......... along with some interesting new learning and employment opportunities for you. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

I'll have some of that ONIM(ous) breakfast today thanks !


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Just got this from a student of mine who was in the very first class in my very first day as a professor at Memorial University. Thought I would share it with my Shang family. Enjoy.
> 
> "Do you remember the story of the sculpture who was working on a cathedral and spending hours on a sculpture in a hidden corner of the church which few would ever see? When questioned why he worked so diligently when no one would ever notice his work, he replied, "God will see it."
> 
> Never think your work has gone unnoticed, you just don't know how far-reaching your work has been. Unfortunately, many people are not good at telling someone what a great job they have done...sad, but true."


That's very cool to still have students in contact with you from your first year of Professordom....shows that you made a significant impact on them. Kudos Marc!


----------



## bhil

Morning all! The wall building went well this weekend (thanks again Kim for the information), though the weather didn't cooperate. Things were nice enough on Firday, but Saturday it rained on me most of the time I was working. In the end I had estimated the number of bricks I needed exactly right, until I decided to extend the wall one brick further on one side. I came up exactly one column of bricks short. Next I'll have to look at building a trellis in the gap between the walls as an entrance to the yard. However, I think that will get put on in place of actually landscaping the front yard. 

Happy birthday Vicki!!! You may not be posting but we know your watching, and patiently await your return.

Great new avatars Sharon and Jeanne! Jeanne if you are open to advice (from someone with absolutely no artistic talent that is) I think you're avatar could use some bright coloring on it. It seems a little to dull to represent the bright, cheerful person we know you are. Sharon I like yours just the way it is, it makes you seem extremely mischievous. Not sure if that's the type of person you are, but that's what you'll be in my mind from now on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy your breakfast, Kim. I liked that quote you sent in the pic. Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> That's very cool to still have students in contact with you from your first year of Professordom....shows that you made a significant impact on them. Kudos Marc!


Thank you, Kim. This student said that she was at a gathering of MUN grad students, all of whom I taught, and most of whom are now retired from teaching. They started to talk of the profs they had as undergrad and grad students, and they were talking about all the profs that they once had who were now either retired or who had died. Someone mentioned my name, and many were amazed that I was still here in NL and still at MUN. They swapped Dr.G. stories, from what I was told, and brought about a real sense of community to this gathering.

So, each person's life touches the lives of so many others ......... and it you touch the life of a teacher, she/he shall touch the lives of his or her students.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Good luck with your wall.

"Happy birthday Vicki!!! You may not be posting but we know your watching, and patiently await your return." I strongly agree. We have another cake all set to go when Vicki pops up in her usually fashion. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Just got this from a student of mine who was in the very first class in my very first day as a professor at Memorial University. Thought I would share it with my Shang family. Enjoy.
> 
> "Do you remember the story of the sculpture who was working on a cathedral and spending hours on a sculpture in a hidden corner of the church which few would ever see? When questioned why he worked so diligently when no one would ever notice his work, he replied, "God will see it."
> 
> Never think your work has gone unnoticed, you just don't know how far-reaching your work has been. Unfortunately, many people are not good at telling someone what a great job they have done...sad, but true."


Oh so true, Marc. Quite often we toil hard for others but are not acknowledged. Good fulfilling jobs are extremely rare.



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> I'll have some of that ONIM(ous) breakfast today thanks !


Love the pic and quote. Have you noticed that a dog sometimes will not go through a broken wide open screen door?



bhil said:


> Morning all! The wall building went well this weekend (thanks again Kim for the information), though the weather didn't cooperate. Things were nice enough on Firday, but Saturday it rained on me most of the time I was working. In the end I had estimated the number of bricks I needed exactly right, until I decided to extend the wall one brick further on one side. I came up exactly one column of bricks short. Next I'll have to look at building a trellis in the gap between the walls as an entrance to the yard. However, I think that will get put on in place of actually landscaping the front yard.
> 
> Happy birthday Vicki!!! You may not be posting but we know your watching, and patiently await your return.
> 
> Great new avatars Sharon and Jeanne! Jeanne if you are open to advice (from someone with absolutely no artistic talent that is) I think you're avatar could use some bright coloring on it. It seems a little to dull to represent the bright, cheerful person we know you are. Sharon I like yours just the way it is, it makes you seem extremely mischievous. Not sure if that's the type of person you are, but that's what you'll be in my mind from now on.


Are you going to post the results of your hard work? We'll try to keep our critique down. 

Sean, what does your avatar mean?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. 

"Oh so true, Marc. Quite often we toil hard for others but are not acknowledged. Good fulfilling jobs are extremely rare." Also very true.


----------



## bhil

sharonmac09 said:


> Oh so true, Marc. Quite often we toil hard for others but are not acknowledged. Good fulfilling jobs are extremely rare.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pic and quote. Have you noticed that a dog sometimes will not go through a broken wide open screen door?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to post the results of your hard work? We'll try to keep our critique down.
> 
> Sean, what does your avatar mean?


If it ever stops raining I'll drag the camera outside and snap a picture. My avatar is actually one of my tatoos. I really liked the design (hence the reason it's tatooed on my body) and I figured if it was good enough to distinguish me as a person, it was definitely good enough to do it online.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, Sean. Looks Druid ............. or Viking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C this afternoon. This was not expected, but very appreciated.


----------



## sharonmac09

I can imagine that it grabs peoples' attention. What does it signify?

BTW Sean, it is a gorgeous day here with lots of sun.


----------



## KC4

I always thought Sean's avatar was Celtic...especially with the name of Sean - very Irish in origin. 

In celtic designs the crossing lines are significant in that the crossing of lines under and over provides protection from evil. The more crossing, the better protection - hence celtic knots.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks Sean, maybe it is the colouring that I don't like. It also isn't sharp. The image is simply a brush design that I found and worked with. I am going to play with it further.

I have always loved your avatar - maybe it is because my family background originates from Isle of Man. Some Scotland too.


----------



## sharonmac09

Kim, how about you? What does your avatar signify?

Jeanne, I can't wait to see your final design-hurry up will ya!


----------



## sharonmac09

I am learning something everyday-I didn't know about the significance of celtic knots. 
My origins are Irish (descendants arrived here in the 1790s) and English (Guernsey Island) in the early 20th century. In fact the maternal grandparents were both illegitimate but had anonymous wealthy fathers who paid for their schooling and music.


----------



## Dr.G.

My name is always misspelled "Mark", and I liked Twain's novels and his wit, which is why I selected the MT avatar initially. Not very original, I know, but I have had it for so long that I don't see any reason to change it. Such is Life.


----------



## sharonmac09

But Marc, why change it when it is so you (as in the Twain's character that he portrayed in his works).


----------



## bhil

sharonmac09 said:


> I can imagine that it grabs peoples' attention. What does it signify?
> 
> BTW Sean, it is a gorgeous day here with lots of sun.


It didn't signify anything, I liked the way it flowed, so I decided to make it signify me. I use it for my avatars, and I've even worked it into part of the logo for my consulting company.

As for the weather the last I looked (yesterday, I'm scared to check the forecast anymore) I think we were scheduled to see the sun again on Thursday.


----------



## bhil

KC4 said:


> I always thought Sean's avatar was Celtic...especially with the name of Sean - very Irish in origin.
> 
> In celtic designs the crossing lines are significant in that the crossing of lines under and over provides protection from evil. The more crossing, the better protection - hence celtic knots.


It is of celtic design I believe, at least it bears a very close resemblence to many celtic designs I have seen. And while my name is very Irish in origin, I have no Irish in my blood. I was told I wasn named Sean because it is the Irish form of John, which was my grandfathers name.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> My name is always misspelled "Mark", and I liked Twain's novels and his wit, which is why I selected the MT avatar initially. Not very original, I know, but I have had it for so long that I don't see any reason to change it. Such is Life.


Aside from you, I know two other "Marc's" and two other "Mark's", so if I ever misspell your name, it is because I have trouble keeping names staight anymore.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Kim, how about you? What does your avatar signify?


Shhhhh...It's a secret....It's my alter ego ....At night when everyone is asleep, I dress up as a giant goldfish and fight crime and injustice in the world. My scales are bullet-proof, My dorsal fins are razor sharp, my pectoral fins can launch an algae net and my eyeballs with their super peripheral vision can spot a seafood snack from at least 4 feet away.....

A baby picture of me....


----------



## sharonmac09

:lmao::lmao: cute baby but she's not really you is she? The baby has to be one of your kids. Why not you say indignantly? Because she's too cute! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"But Marc, why change it when it is so you." Thank you, Sharon. Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

...


----------



## Dr.G.

ehMac is getting strange just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Shhhhh...It's a secret....It's my alter ego ....At night when everyone is asleep, I dress up as a giant goldfish and fight crime and injustice in the world. My scales are bullet-proof, My dorsal fins are razor sharp, my pectoral fins can launch an algae net and my eyeballs with their super peripheral vision can spot a seafood snack from at least 4 feet away.....
> 
> A baby picture of me....


Extra ............ Extra .............. read all about it ...............

Kim the Krimefighter Kaptures Krooks in the Klondike ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Extra ............ Extra .............. read all about it ...............

Kim the Krimefighter Kaptures Krooks in the Klondike ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Extra ............. Extra ............. read all about it ...........

Kim the krimefighter kaptures krooks in the Klondike.


----------



## Dr.G.

please ignore the past two duplicate posts.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

I'm "freezing" here... otherwise everything is OK...


----------



## Cameo

G'day. 

Cold here too Diane. Gonna be colder if BF forgets what day this is, he already broke one promise

Tomorrow is supposed to be decent weather wise.

Kim - your alter ego is really cute. I would shudder in my boots if you were coming after me I'd have to set my kittens on you. I thinks sometimes they are the devil in cute furry bodies -especially when you don't hear them coming and they attach themselves to the back of your pant leg or you stick your arm down the side of the bed and they climb up. They have sharp needles for claws.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao: cute baby but she's not really you is she? The baby has to be one of your kids. Why not you say indignantly? Because she's too cute! :lmao::lmao:


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Cold here too Diane. Gonna be colder if BF forgets what day this is, he already broke one promise." Jeanne, is today your birthday?????????????????? Lest we forget.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is today your birthday, Jeanne?

I can imagine your bf would look like this by the time you are done with him! :lmao::lmao:

View attachment 9428


----------



## medic03

Jeanne is it your birthday today?




HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Ena

G'day all. Thanks the cup of strong black tea. I need the stimulant at this time of day. Heading out to cut the grass before I get too comfy here. Sorry for the noise and pollution as it's a gas mower.


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> G'day.
> 
> Cold here too Diane. Gonna be colder if BF forgets what day this is, he already broke one promise
> 
> Tomorrow is supposed to be decent weather wise.
> 
> Kim - your alter ego is really cute. I would shudder in my boots if you were coming after me I'd have to set my kittens on you. I thinks sometimes they are the devil in cute furry bodies -especially when you don't hear them coming and they attach themselves to the back of your pant leg or you stick your arm down the side of the bed and they climb up. They have sharp needles for claws.


Hahahaa! I'd have to defend myself by throwing Shrimp snacks - Gets cats distracted every time! 

YES - It's PLANT shopping day today isn't it!! You'll have to go around the house wearing garden gloves and gumboots until the "hint" takes!


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone, to say I have a lot to catch up on in The Shang is an understatment


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sharon, Treena, Ann, Kim and last but not least, Steve. 

How is everyone tonight?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. May tomorrow be a good day for us all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Happy birthday. Paix, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, we shall have your birthday cake ready whenever you return. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a fine breakfast awaiting you all when you awaken, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee ..................... along with lots of birthday cakes. Someone had better step forth and claim these cakes since there is a big surprise inside .................... and he might suffocate. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you left your birthday card behind. It was a good one, not a Hallmark but some company called MarcMark. Nice picture of a pair of German Shepherds on the front, and a nice thought inside.

"If someone believes her talent grows with persistence and effort, she'll work to master the challenge. She'll view adversity as an opportunity to get better.

Luck changes. Call it fate. Call it God's will. Call it an accident. No matter how well we plan our lives, we're not fully in control. But how we face our luck -- good and bad -- is in our control. Paix.

Happy Birthday"


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

You are going to have to bring out the Big Gun Birthday Doxies to get Vicki out of hiding I think Marc. 

Ready? 3 gun salute....

Bark Bark Bark! Bark Bark Bark! Bark Bark Bark! 

If that doesn't work - then send out the "Special Forces"

Meanwhile I will have some coffee and toast, please and thanks! 

My Mom is coming for a visit today - so sadly, I must get busy and clean my house. :tptptptp


----------



## bhil

Good morning all! Today is the second day of the new workout program my wife and I have started, and having followed a weekend of hard labour, I'm stiff and sore on almost every part of my body.

Jeanne, I like the added color in your avatar, it was exactly what was missing. And if it was your birthday yesterday, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cameo

Hi Marc, the card is beautiful, thanks so very much. The one shepherd looks amazingly like my Shayla!

I keep my quotes and nice thoughts you know. 

I shall definately claim one of those cakes, yummmmm! :heybaby: I don't want a suffocation on my conscience after all now do I?

What is everyone up to today? I am back at that little cafe, quite a nice place. I am going to talk to the owner as I noticed some people have their business cards here and I would like to leave mine too.


----------



## Cameo

Still not happy with the avatar - I think because it isn't sharp and maybe the wrong colour for the roses. I shall continue playing with it I think. I need to learn how to draw.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. What's with all of the barking???


----------



## Dr.G.

"My Mom is coming for a visit today - so sadly, I must get busy and clean my house." Good luck, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. What sort of "workout program" have you started? I truly need to get back into shape.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, one of the birthday girls has arrived, so Happy Birthday Jeanne. Blow out your candles and make a wish.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. What's with all of the barking???


PERFECT! 

The bottom image reminds me of one of those balloon animals - ever tried making those? I can't stand the squeaky squelching noises (akin to fingernails on a chalkboard to me) that occur while creating them, but once they are done, I like them. 
Here are step by step instructions for making a weiner dog balloon ...Google Image Result for http://z.about.com/d/magic/1/0/8/N/wdog7.jpg

HAppy Belated BIRTHDAY Jeanne - I like the color in the avatar too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the directions, Kim. I too cannot stand the squeaking sounds.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks!!!!

My dad sent me this - I think it charming and cute

FARK.com: Fark Video Player (4365716) Greatest impromptu piano duet by a 90-year-old couple in the Mayo Clinic lobby you'll hear today. Cool tag because there is no AWESOME tag

One of the other professions that I am interested in is helping with the elderly. When I was running my cleaning business, Neatly Done, I did a lot of seniors homes and I really enjoyed them. I quite often ended up taking them shopping or to the market, which I quite enjoyed as well.


----------



## MLeh

I think that's a very charming video, Jeanne.


----------



## KC4

Jeanne - That Mayo Clinic clip is the funniest thing I've seen in a while, thanks!

Elder care - hugely growing business! Especially with all the Boomers coming into retirement. If you enjoy Elder care/assistance - then this would be a fabulous choice - no shortage of work or business opportunities there! 

Is there any kind of certificate one can get regarding elder care? It would be awesome to have that in your pocket. 

I have been going through some Alzheimer's Care courses at The Alzheimer's Society - some fellow students were staff of elder care facilities...so maybe there was a certificate or ticket to obtain - I really didn't look into it.


----------



## Dreambird

Happy Birthday Jeanne!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"One of the other professions that I am interested in is helping with the elderly. " Jeanne, that is a booming and much needed business opportunity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Cameo

Thanks!

They are called Personal Support Workers here. I can take a part time course to get papers for this and have given it some thought. Seniors are such wonderful people and I love listening to their stories. I guess this comes from growing up with my great grandmother, my great aunt, my great great grandmother and my grandmother.


----------



## Cameo

Okay - I tried editing that last post. I even deleted the attachments - but I still see them. I had tried to say the kittens were wussies, don't like the hard floor. The last pix is blurry unfortunately. Mama is a very affectionate mum and oftens rubs her face alongside the kittens. Very cute. 

They are on hard food now for the most part, mama still nurses and they use the litter box. They are six weeks old this Thursday.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everybody!

Love those pics of the kittens Jeanne!
Did your bf remember your big day? Or did you have to subtly remind him?


----------



## Dreambird

It's a good day Marc, thanks... 

I like the pics of the kittens too... they're cute!


----------



## Dreambird

I must admit though, that I am not the only one in this household who finds the cool weather hard to take... it's hilarious how fast Fidget heads for his spot in front of the heat register in the bottom shelf of the wall unit the minute heat comes on!


----------



## KC4

Wow! The kittens have really grown! Geez, they grow fast! Very cute. 

Jeanne - you could combine your creative side with your caring side with elder care...one growing business is to document the stories and photos of elders, both for their families and as a memory jogger /brag book/keepsake for the elders themselves. There are not enough people who have the creative skills to do this well - you do. It could be a really enjoyable and profitable side business that meshes well with a main job of elder care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of birthdays ................. Pres. Barack Obama's Inauguration makes 70 million baby boomers (me included) older than their president for the first time in history.

I think that it was was Churchill who said "Never has such a group been so large, and owed so much to so many .......... and so clueless." Something like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

What cute pics, Jeanne. I love cats ............. but my wife does not.


----------



## Dreambird

I like them, but can not live with them... too much exposure kicks up allergies...  I detest the strays in the neighbourhood because they do nothing but dig and poop in my flower beds... the biggest one is ruined thanks in equal parts to too many cats and the elm tree having grown bigger. However I tend to blame the owners there... they should look after them... OK... 'nuff of that rant...


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I am allergic to dogs, but took alergy shots until I built up an immunity (of sorts) to the doxies. My wife told me it was either the shots ................... or hasta la vista, baby.


----------



## Dreambird

:lmao:

I was just the opposite... I took allergy shots for about 4 years against several pollens, grasses and dust until I built up an immunity and don't need them anymore, but that was truly for my comfort believe me! I tested moderately allergic to cats but that was not included as I never planned to own any but it made some overnight visits with certain friends uncomfortable to the point I needed an inhaler during the time.

I had Sonja my Doberman at the time, so they tested for dogs too which brought up no reaction at all to my relief! To which the Doctor quipped "You wouldn't get rid of her no matter what I said, would you?" I answered "No, sir!"


----------



## Dr.G.

My allergy specialist almost died when I told her how many doxies we had in the house.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sean. What sort of "workout program" have you started? I truly need to get back into shape.


It's a program called Power 90. It's a 90 day fitness/nutrition program designed by the same person that made the P90X program if you've heard of that. (I didn't know about it before, but apparently a lot of people have.) The Power 90 program is a little less demanding than the P90X, but still apparently offers great results if you are dedicated to it. As I mentioned before, we're only on day 2 so I can't attest to any resutls yet.


----------



## Dreambird

I can imagine! 



Dr.G. said:


> My allergy specialist almost died when I told her how many doxies we had in the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> It's a program called Power 90. It's a 90 day fitness/nutrition program designed by the same person that made the P90X program if you've heard of that. (I didn't know about it before, but apparently a lot of people have.) The Power 90 program is a little less demanding than the P90X, but still apparently offers great results if you are dedicated to it. As I mentioned before, we're only on day 2 so I can't attest to any resutls yet.


Sean, I might google this to check it out. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> I can imagine!


At the time we had six adult doxies and eight pups. :love2::yikes:


----------



## Dreambird

Perhaps she thought you had a death wish!


----------



## Cameo

KC4 said:


> Wow! The kittens have really grown! Geez, they grow fast! Very cute.
> 
> Jeanne - you could combine your creative side with your caring side with elder care...one growing business is to document the stories and photos of elders, both for their families and as a memory jogger /brag book/keepsake for the elders themselves. There are not enough people who have the creative skills to do this well - you do. It could be a really enjoyable and profitable side business that meshes well with a main job of elder care.


That thought has occurred to me and I think that for the collages etc that they might be the biggest market.

I know that many people are allergic to cats, I think the biggest issue is the saliva from cats, wheras people who are allergic to dogs it is because of the dog hair. I could be wrong.


----------



## KC4

It's the Cat and dog DANDER (i.e body dandruff) that gets to me...oh and dogs can drool on me, but not cats - If a cat licks me - I react very rapidly and with great distress.


----------



## KC4

SEan - what's the "nutrition" side like? Is it a starvation diet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Perhaps she thought you had a death wish!


She thought I was crazy. Made me promise that if I died due to that sort of over exposure I would not blame her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, Kim is correct that it is not dog/cat hair but rather, pet dander.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, Kim is correct -- it is the dander that causes the allergies, not the hair.


----------



## KC4

Random query:

Does anyone know WHY anyone would want to "Up their posting count"....I've seen some accusations to that effect in other threads that typically have taken a turn towards squabbling about the miniscule.

Is there some prize to having the highest count or something?


----------



## bhil

KC4 said:


> SEan - what's the "nutrition" side like? Is it a starvation diet?


They recommend a diet that creates a calorie deficit to burn fat, with a little guide as to how many calories are required by body weight, and how much of a deficit burns how much weight. Beyond that they suggest following an eating guide based on something called Michi's Ladder. If you took the calorie reduction to an extreme it would become the typical "starvation diet", but eating reasonably doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I have gotten varioius PMs accusing me of posting lots of times just to up my post count. I just ignore them. The previous two somewhat duplcate postings were due to the glitch that is on ehMacLand the past two days, not an attempt to add to my post count.

You are the most prolific poster with way more posts a day than anyone else, so don't let anyone say anything to you ............. since they said the same thing to me many moons ago. 

"Is there some prize to having the highest count or something?" Not that I know of ..........

Keep the Faith, my friend. Paix.


----------



## bhil

KC4 said:


> Random query:
> 
> Does anyone know WHY anyone would want to "Up their posting count"....I've seen some accusations to that effect in other threads that typically have taken a turn towards squabbling about the miniscule.
> 
> Is there some prize to having the highest count or something?


No prizes, some people just look upon posting counts as a mark of prestige. Some people may use their posting count to judge how much they've contributed to the forums. Realistically, it's just a number that doesn't really mean anything. Anyone that finds purpose in posting count number would probably never venture into this thread, finding it frivilous posting with no value.


----------



## Cameo

Kim - I think some people just need something to @$*& about so when they can't find anything else they @$&* about "upping posts". Sheesh. Ignore them is my advice.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> You are the most prolific poster with way more posts a day than anyone else, so don't let anyone say anything to you ............. since they said the same thing to me many moons ago.


Hmmm. Sorry - I didn't mean to infer that the accusations were directed at me...Nobody has said anything directly to me - but to others that were getting into bicker territory....How does one even tell who has the most daily posts?


----------



## KC4

bhil said:


> No prizes, some people just look upon posting counts as a mark of prestige. Some people may use their posting count to judge how much they've contributed to the forums. Realistically, it's just a number that doesn't really mean anything. Anyone that finds purpose in posting count number would probably never venture into this thread, finding it frivilous posting with no value.


Yeah - that's why I found it confusing - number of posts doesn't measure any value whatsoever in my mind. I think value is provided in many other ways - entertainment, learning, problem solving, camaraderie, friendship support, etc etc...


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Kim - I think some people just need something to @$*& about so when they can't find anything else they @$&* about "upping posts". Sheesh. Ignore them is my advice.


Hey! Congrats on your 3000th post Jeanne! 
And that's not a frivolous post!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Realistically, it's just a number that doesn't really mean anything. Anyone that finds purpose in posting count number would probably never venture into this thread, finding it frivilous posting with no value." I agree, Sean. Of course, it is the frivilous along with the sincere that makes us a family here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: I never looked at my post count. Glad I used it wisely


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hmmm. Sorry - I didn't mean to infer that the accusations were directed at me...Nobody has said anything directly to me - but to others that were getting into bicker territory....How does one even tell who has the most daily posts?


I got an email from chas_m, who is a friendly sort of person, and he wanted to know something about my time in the US south. He mentioned that he was posting about 2 more posts a day than I was and would soon catch up to me. He told me how to find out this number. On the new ehMacLand system, click on your name for your profile and then click on your Statistics. That gives you the number of posts per day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: I never looked at my post count. Glad I used it wisely


Jeanne, your postings here in The Shang are like cherry blossoms falling gently in the Spring. Whenever you arrive, you bring a smile to the faces of all who read your posts.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yeah - that's why I found it confusing - number of posts doesn't measure any value whatsoever in my mind. I think value is provided in many other ways - entertainment, learning, problem solving, camaraderie, friendship support, etc etc...


Amen, Sister. I am amazed at the length of some postings. I personally don't have the time to post long and intricate postings, which are usually found dealing with political or social issues.


----------



## Cameo

...and I will have been a member of the Shang family for 5 years in August.


----------



## Ena

Cameo, Happy Birthday! 

I work with the elderly with some dementia in a facility and enjoy most of my workdays. Hard part is when people 'sundown'or have temper tantrums. Other than that it's been a good second career for me. Shortage of qualified people world wide. 

Anyway,long story about how I trained to teach but thanks to a divorce had to find work quickly. Threw him out and kept the cats Old family joke.


----------



## sharonmac09

Wow, you guys have mastered the art of banter. I read every one since the last time I posted. 

# of posts mmmmmm.... I'm getting up there aren't I. I better slow down or I might overtake Kim. BUT i should be safe as Kim's # of daily posts exceed mine. I wouldn't want Kim to PM me a @#$& nasty note!


----------



## MLeh

On post count: 

I have no idea of my post count. Really. And (not to dis the 3000 celebration happening), I don't generally get excited over reaching milestone in round numbers. (But I am weird in that I will calculate the next prime number on my odometer while I'm driving - just for amusement.)

I do find it somewhat irritating when people have multiple posts all in a row instead of using the 'multiple quote' function. Reminds me of people with ADD or ADHD. Can't focus.

I tend to go for quality over quantity, and being relatively busy during the day, I can't get involved in a lot of the banter that goes on.

Some people have a competitive streak, and thus their own post count and the post counts of others matters to them, for whatever reason. Or perhaps it's just trying to boost low self esteem. Who knows the hearts of others, eh? I happen to know my value, and the value of others in this life is more than a post count or lack thereof.

But that's just me.

Jeanne: happy birthday

Ann: like the 'kept the cats' line.


----------



## Dr.G.

"...and I will have been a member of the Shang family for 5 years in August."

8 years on Aug. 4th for me, Jeanne. August was a good month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann, Sharon, and Elaine. Now, if someone could coax Vicki to The Shang, we might have some belated birthday cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

We might make history tomorrow morning. Just read this on CNN.com

"(CNN) -- English contains more words than any other language on the planet and will add its millionth word early Wednesday, according to the Global Language Monitor, a Web site that uses a math formula to estimate how often words are created.

The site estimates the millionth word will be added Wednesday at 5:22 a.m. Its live ticker counted 999,985 English words as of early Tuesday evening."

Rumor has it that the one-millionth word might either be "Weredoxie" or "Shang". We all know what a Weredoxie is, but according to the Linguistic Society of America, the Oxford English Dictionary and the Global Language Monitor, "Shang" means "a gathering place for friends and family to share tears and laughter". 

So, we shall see tomorrow morning if we made history here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, since you are a native New Yorker, I thought you might be interested in this fascinating article ( which I found in the MacDoc's thread of "Blade Runner Redux")

Inhabitat New York’s High Line Park in the Sky Opens Today!


----------



## Cameo

I finally sanded down the last kitchen cupboard and it is hung back up and ready to paint. 

Can you varnish Melamine paint? It did not come up with a nice smooth washable finish - I don't think I sanded the cupboards down well enough, sigh.

Then I think it is time to start taking the windows apart and painting them. My house was built in 1875 and the windows are very tall, they have wooden frames that slide up and down. I use sticks to hold the windows up when I want them open. The side portion of the house where my bedroom is and my office is an add on to the original house, but I don't know when it was added. 

I do know that when my landlord bought the house in the early 70's I think is was that it did not have a bathroom in it and it still had the original dry sink with the hand pump. Unfortunately he took out the hand pump and has used it as a garden decoration. There is still the old cistern in the basement and the beams in the basement still have some bark on some of them. 

My bathroom used to be a bedroom so it is nice and large. I am going to take that paint sample to Home Depot as advised and hopefully soon can get started on my floors

Anyhow,

Nite Marc, sleep well. Nite all, see you all tomorrow, sweet dreams.


----------



## sharonmac09

Cameo said:


> I finally sanded down the last kitchen cupboard and it is hung back up and ready to paint.
> 
> Can you varnish Melamine paint? It did not come up with a nice smooth washable finish - I don't think I sanded the cupboards down well enough, sigh.
> 
> Then I think it is time to start taking the windows apart and painting them. My house was built in 1875 and the windows are very tall, they have wooden frames that slide up and down. I use sticks to hold the windows up when I want them open. The side portion of the house where my bedroom is and my office is an add on to the original house, but I don't know when it was added.
> 
> I do know that when my landlord bought the house in the early 70's I think is was that it did not have a bathroom in it and it still had the original dry sink with the hand pump. Unfortunately he took out the hand pump and has used it as a garden decoration. There is still the old cistern in the basement and the beams in the basement still have some bark on some of them.
> 
> My bathroom used to be a bedroom so it is nice and large. I am going to take that paint sample to Home Depot as advised and hopefully soon can get started on my floors
> 
> Anyhow,
> 
> Nite Marc, sleep well. Nite all, see you all tomorrow, sweet dreams.


Hi Jeanne - yes you can varnish melamine painted surfaces-next time use foam rollers when possible and foam brush the smaller areas. Make sure the surface is entirely clean and dry.

I would love to see some pictures of this antique house as I love old homes with original woodwork. I currently own a old house build in the early 1900s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our famous "Over the Hump Day" breakfast is ready when you are, so rise and shine. As always, freshly brewed tea and coffee shall await you when you do eventually awaken. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, thanks for that link. Interesting place to put a garden.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Taking my Honda in for major maintenance and small repairs today - bet I don't get out of there for less than $800!

Thanks for the OTHD Breakfast and coffee Marc. I'll need fortifying.

Cool article Sharon!

Good luck with your project Jeanne!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Honda makes a well-built car so have faith.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Marc - I do have faith in my vehicle - other than the major scheduled maintenance - it's all relatively small items - doesn't mean that the price tag is going to be small. It's amazing how expensive mechanics are....and it hard to do much of in-your own garage maintenance because the mechanical systems have become so computerized and complicated.

Sounds like Mrs. G is back - How did she enjoy her trip?? Has she tired of rice and beans?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sounds like Mrs. G is back - How did she enjoy her trip?? Has she tired of rice and beans?" Loved her trip, Kim. Thanks for asking. She wants us to go there someday. Cayo Guillermo, which is near Cayo Coco.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all!

Sharon - I'll post pix if you post pix!!. Actually, I am trying to get onto my photobucket site as I have before and after pix there - that I can't seem to find on my computer, sigh. Such disorganization - another project for me. I can't remember my password, they said they were going to send it to my email account - but it isn't there. I have tried too many logins and have to wait now......aaaaccckkkk!!!!!

Someone painted over most of the woodwork in the house unfortunately - including the nice old porclain door knobs and the wainscotting and the stairs. I have been cleaning this stuff up bit by bit. I have started working on the stairwell railing - lots of ***** old varnish on it and the newell posts have cracked because they dried out so badly. 

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## sharonmac09

Jeanne, you have a HUGE job ahead of you. I can't believe all the woodwork is painted over! Are you actually going to strip all that paint? WOW :yikes: Just don't get keeled over by the fumes!


----------



## Bolor

Jeanne, I use Circa 1850 Furniture Stripper. You just keep brushing the piece until the finish is off then you wipe it all with a rag. You use a lot of rags but I find it worth it. Then I use Furniture Refinisher with extra fine steel wool (or the synthetic pads) to finish up. That way water is not necessary and you get a nice smooth finish.

You can use varnish over melamine paint but you may get premature yellowing. As Sharon suggested, use a foam roller/brush.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Sounds like Mrs. G is back - How did she enjoy her trip?? Has she tired of rice and beans?" Loved her trip, Kim. Thanks for asking. She wants us to go there someday. Cayo Guillermo, which is near Cayo Coco.


I am very interested in traveling to Cuba too. I tease about the steady rice and bean diet - but I know that really there is a lot of good and interesting food to be had there. PLUS, I absolutely adore the music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, my wife just liked the beach and the warm ocean water the most.


----------



## Cameo

I have started using stripper on the stairs - those I want to take back to the bare wood. The floors are in such bad shape that I will simply fill in the gouges and repaint. The planks are uneven as the house has settled in what seems like a couple of different directions:yikes:

Regardless of the work, I do love it here. I will have to clean up my photobucket site - now that I finally got in - but dial up is not user friendly for photos - even for simple deleting.

This is the house.









This is a part of the backyard. The back forty is a small spruce forest.
View attachment 9458



Downstairs Hallway after painting. Floor not done yet and railings need cleaning.
View attachment 9459


My bedroom after painting. Ceiling had large open cracks on sloped part and this I filled in and used the ceiling stucco paint stuff on to extend the ceiling down to the walls. The walls had wallpaper on and bright fushia pink walls underneath. I will post before pix when I find them.
View attachment 9460


Bathroom before I redid
View attachment 9461


After I painted. I am going to replace the tiles still and window frame still needs painting.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Dr.G.

Great looking home, Jeanne. The doxies would love your "back forty".


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

I'll just grab some coffee please and thanks!


----------



## sharonmac09

Great looking home Jeanne-love the colour scheme in the bathroom.

I thought my home was the only one painted bright garish pink underneath all the wallpapers that I removed. Must have been a common colour scheme back before all of us in the Shang were born! 

I'll soon post some pics of my home.


----------



## Dreambird

Just saw the photos... blind I am! 

I really like your house Jeanne, it has character...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Just coffee??? Not some oven-fresh scones????


----------



## Cameo

I love the fact that with big rooms and high ceilings I can choose a warm colour. The main floor was all blue/grey walls and floors - except the bright blue kitchen floor.
I am going to repaint the hallway again in a butternut colour - what I painted before is all right, but I found the right one now.

This is the kitchen after I stripped off the wallpaper. It has white floors right now as someone painted over the blue. 

View attachment 9472


After painting. Still have to do window frames and floor. A couple of doors I am going to redo as well
View attachment 9470
]
View attachment 9469


The office. Wainscotting - hidden in this picture by my desk - is the same nutmeg as the kitchen. Walls in kitchen are nutmeg with swiss almond trim/cupboards whereas office and living room are swiss almond walls and nutmeg wainscotting (office) and baseboard (living room. No wainscotting there)

View attachment 9471


----------



## Bolor

Lovely home Jeanne. The outside is gorgeous as is the inside of course.

One of the advantages we have had up here with all our cool weather is the early flowers are still thriving. The apple tree has been like this for a week now.


----------



## Cameo

I love the flowering trees. I wish they stayed that way all summer. Beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Came across an interesting quote on an educational quote site .............. and from a unique source. 

“If everybody is thinking alike then someone isn’t thinking”-George S. Patton


----------



## Dreambird

Yes, Marc I'd love a scone now... had to have coffee to wake up properly first!

My house hasn't got the best lighting so wall colours have to be kept light... I'd love some of rich burgundies or forest greens but it would not fly here. And I've got carpet everywhere, were I to do that over again I would not do carpet!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Yes, Marc I'd love a scone now... had to have coffee to wake up properly first!
> 
> My house hasn't got the best lighting so wall colours have to be kept light... I'd love some of rich burgundies or forest greens but it would not fly here. And I've got carpet everywhere, were I to do that over again I would not do carpet!


Coffe and scones coming right up, Diane. You sound like my wife. She discusses color combinations and my eyes just glaze over. She has a good sense of color, so I just leave it to her and everything turns out OK.


----------



## Cameo

Well, going through my pix and posting got me thinking I should paint the last two cupboard doors......which led to painting the hallway baseboards and doorframes as
I decided they need freshening up and to the other cupboard doors again as I thought they could use one last coat of paint before varnishing. So now there is just clean up.

I think tomorrow afternoon shall be the uptairs baseboards and door frames. Won't touch the baseboard on the stairs as that will just get wrecked while I am doing the stairs.

At present, that is the plan for tomorrow. 

I like area rugs, I don't think I would go for carpeting again, not with my zoo. I still vacuum my floors though, easier to suck up the fur and dust then to sweep it. Then a simple mopping and voila! Nice smell too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I really like this new avatar. A true cameo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. May tomorrow be a better day for us all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Belated birthday, Vicki. Come home soon. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. May good fortune come your way in the days/weeks/months that follow. Paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good nite Vicki ... Marc shall bake a new b-day cake for you on the day you return and we'll have a grand party. Jeanne also just had her birthday but we didn't celebrate much because you were missing. So Marc you better bake a large cake for these two people and invite all to your party house. Uncork the booze and let us party! Whoo! :clap::clap:


----------



## Cameo

Yes Vicki, come out of hiding - I wanna partai!!!!

Nite Marc, Nite all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## sharonmac09

Right on Jeanne-you hear that Vicki? We wanna partaaayyy! Whoo! Whoo! :lmao::lmao::clap::clap:


----------



## Dreambird

Sweet dreams Vicki... please drop in tomorrow...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a special "Come Home" breakfast meal for one and all who are lost/missing/away/hiding/wandering and wondering whether or not to return to The Shang. It is a collection of all of the favorites people have requested over the many years the Cafe Chez Marc has made breakfast for you folks. So, enjoy those who are here ................... and enjoy even more those who return.

As always, tea and coffee shall be freshly brewed throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

June 11—King Kamehameha I Day (Hawaii) When Hawaii was a group of islands ruled by many kings, King Kamehameha ruled the large island of Hawaii and was a great warrior. Hawaii is the only American state that was once a kingdom with its own monarchy. Nowadays, the day is celebrated with parades, singing, and feasts.

While it might seem stereotypical, today we shall be serving fresh Hawaiian pineapple to the first 1309 people who enter the Cafe Chez Marc ......................... so long as they like pineapple.


----------



## Dr.G.

I meant to do my work today,
But a brown bird sang in the apple tree,
And a butterfly flitted across the field,
And all the leaves were calling me.

–Richard Le Gallienne (1866–1947)


----------



## KC4

Aloha Shang Gang! 

YOOHOOO...YOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Vicki! Come home Come Home now! 

Thanks for the Come Home Breakfast Marc- I hope it works. 

Jeanne - I :love2: your house - it has tons of character! I am soooooo sick of these cookie-cutter homes with absolutely no personality whatsoever! Good luck with your continuing projects! I Also love your new avatar - it's hard to see the cameo on the background (grey) that's on my ehMac display. 

Marc, we learned all about King Kamehameha when we visited Hawaii last year. So in honor of this special day - I will prepare a Hawaiian lunch of tropical fruits, taro leaves cooked in Coconut milk and sweet buns. Aloha!

Like the Poetry too Marc - The leaves are also calling me...better go give them their morning repast.


----------



## KC4

P.S. Thanks for the Pineapple! 

Did you know the trick to picking a sweet, ripe one in the market?


----------



## sharonmac09

No I don't know the trick of finding a perfect ripe one.

Good morning everyone including the lost, missing, and wandering ones.

Thanks for the coffee and bagel, Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, we learned all about King Kamehameha when we visited Hawaii last year. So in honor of this special day - I will prepare a Hawaiian lunch of tropical fruits, taro leaves cooked in Coconut milk and sweet buns. Aloha!

Like the Poetry too Marc - The leaves are also calling me...better go give them their morning repast. " 

Thanks for making the lunch, Kim. I shall await this treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> P.S. Thanks for the Pineapple!
> 
> Did you know the trick to picking a sweet, ripe one in the market?


I use the plucking of one of the top stem pieces and seeing if it comes out easily.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. Those were homemade freshly baked Montreal-style bagels.


----------



## bhil

Just thought I would pop in and say Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. How are you today?


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Yup - I am psychic. I got up this morning and my phone is ------get this-----_*disconnected*_. I have in my hands a statement dated June 2, 2009 with a CREDIT of $184.00 and this morning no phone. So, instead of painting this afternoon I will be spending it at my mom's on the phone. Any guesses as to how many people and how many hours it will take to resolve this time? You wanna bet that they tell me first off that I owe nothing?

I am not going to speak to anyone other then a supervisor. 

I would love to visit Hawaii..........and Scotland, and Ireland, the Isle of Man, Slovenia ( I saw some photos and it looked beautiful),Italy, Australia, New Zealand, the islands,........so many places I want to go.

Thanks for breakfast Marc - I shall need substance for the upcoming Bell Battle. 

Kind of dreary weather so far today - it looks like it can't make up it's mind out there.
But, there isn't any snow, so no complaints!!!!!


----------



## bhil

KC4 said:


> SEan - what's the "nutrition" side like? Is it a starvation diet?


I'm digging this up from a couple of days ago from the discussion around the new workout program I'm doing, and I know I replied to this once before, but I thought I would clarify my answer for people who are interested. This is from the first page of the Diet Guide:


> 6-Steps to transform your body.
> 
> The goal of this program is to increase the ratio of lean muscle to stored fat. That means trimming a lot of fat and toning/building muscle. It does not mean "losing weight". We've heard ads that promise 10 pounds of "weight loss" in a weekend. And the only way that is possible is by losing water weight. Maybe you'll lose a pound or two of fat by starving your body. But the rest is water weight. And of course, as you re-hydrate, your weight will go right back up - but because you starved your body, your metabolism was reset! So the next time you eat food, your body will be ready to store any leftovers as fat. And soon you've got more fat stored than when you've started.
> 
> {SIDEBOX}TIP: We have 90 days here, that's 12 weeks to lose fat and tone muscle. So you don't have to do anything like fasting (or worse). In fact, you must eat, and take supplements, to support this exercise routine. The trick is to eat the right food at the right time, and your body will burn fat off every day while you get healthier overall.{/SIDEBOX}
> 
> 1. *Control your portions* Don't eat until you are full, eat until you're not hungry.
> 2. *Question everything you eat.* Fresh vegtables, skinless white meat, smaller portions, and foods lower in fat are the obvious answers.
> 3. *Consistent 5x-a-day eating schedule.* IMPORTANT! Stick to the schedule so you do not get hungry and overeat, and so your body has enough fuel to rebuild after exercise.
> 4. *Nourish your body by drinking water.* Drink at least 2 litres of _water_ a day.
> 5. *Fortify your diet witha multi-vitamin.* An exceptional multi-vitamin ensures you get all the nutrients you need, especially when cutting calories.
> 6. *Refrain from eating at the wrong times.* You want your body to be in a "fat burning state" vs. a "carb burning state".


----------



## Cameo

This avatar should be easier to see then. I created a few of them.


----------



## sharonmac09

Geez Jeanne... how can the phone company be so dumb? Disconnected and they owe you money? OUTRAGEOUS  Did you receive a copy of the threat of the disconnection? What is the processed date on it and the date of the promised disconnection if the bill is not paid? This piece of paper is your weapon along with your most recent statement which says thank you for the payment. The @##$ing morons never rescinded the order.


----------



## sharonmac09

OBTW, I LOVE your avatar. It's very artistic and very well designed. Awesome! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

I can't believe you have to do battle with Bell once again, Jeanne. Good luck.

I have been to Ljubljana in Slovenia and loved that place. Wanted to work in the US Consulate there and even took my Civil Service test to work in the US State Dept. in order to be stationed there, in Greece or in Canada.


----------



## Cameo

I did not receive a notice for disconnection period. They even stated that they sent me one when they disconnected me three weeks ago - but I never received it. They don't care. They are just plain stupid.

I know that part of the problem was that I paid through the telephone, not knowing that I had TWO accounts - their billing and credit department only has the old account - they _*don't have access *_to the new account. So, if billing doesn't have access to my new account - that they didn't tell me I had - *how can they send me the bill that I have?* Does not make any sense whatsoever. The phone number is the SAME number. Over 20 people three weeks ago, 6 hours on the phone, and NOT ONE of them could make a notation on the old account stating that there was a new account number, under the SAME phone number. My payment obviously went to the old account, so BILLING, not knowing there is another account, considers me paid in full and issues me a credit. Whomever, obviously not BILLING, is issuing me bills on the new account, under the SAME phone number, doesn't see payment so they disconnect me.

I have already told them that for a communications company their internal communications suck.

Unbelievable.

So off to my moms I go to do battle once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Once again, good luck, Jeanne. Amazing at their incompetence.


----------



## MLeh

I love the new avatar Jeanne.

As far as the phone company goes: their latest trick is to PHONE with an automated phone system that says "Your account is in arrears". If you pick up the phone, they assume you have heard the message, and they disconnect after sending you the automated message 3 times.

Unfortunately, because it is an automated message, it sounds at the beginning just like all those automated messages you get trying to sell you stuff. When I pick up the phone, and it sounds like an automated message, I just hang up.

So, last year, when we made some changes to our phones in our house (long story I won't go into here), and Telus screwed up by sending our telephone bills to the wrong address (don't know how they managed to do that ... I haven't moved in 20 years), apparently we got three of these messages, and then woke up one morning to find we didn't have any phone service. Fortunately I still had my business lines, so went and reamed the Telus people a new one. They tried to charge me a reconnection fee, but I wasn't having any of that.

What I learnt from my week on the phone with Telus trying to straighten this out:

When you phone customer service, get the NAME of the person you are talking to, and an extension number where they can be reached. If they won't give you their name and how to get a hold of them, you haven't reached anyone who has the power to actually help you. Keep going up the line until you reach a manager or supervisor, and get their name and extension number.

If the person you're talking to is going to transfer you to someone else, get the name and extension number of the person they are transferring you to in case you get disconnected. Once you get a name and contact number: NEVER lose it. Precious as gold. 

It took me a week, but I finally reached a supervisor, told him the story, and my telephone was reconnected within about 30 minutes, and I received a full credit for the reconnection fees, as well as additional ... compensation ... for the irritation caused. 

Anyway - good luck with that Jeanne. Just remember - it's nothing personal. They screw over EVERYONE indiscriminately.


----------



## Cameo

Ha - well I am at my mom's and on hold. They do have what happened in their system - but they cannot transfer my payment - that went to the old account - to the new account. So, they want me to pay another $184.00 and they will credit me the $184.00 in 4 to 6 weeks. I told them NO WAY am I paying them again and I want my phone reconnected within the hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Jeanne. Hang tough. Ask for a supervisor and then ask who this person's supervisor might be because you are calling the local CBC to alert them to the fact that here is an opportunity for a true human interest expose.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: regarding your advice to Jeanne regarding contacting the media

Something I taught my daughter from an early age:

"Never make promises you're not prepared or equipped to follow through on. Threats are promises."

I'm sure the phone company hears a lot of these types of promises. In my estimation at this point Jeanne is probably better served not to make threats, and just keep talking until she reaches someone who has the authority to make what needs to happen, happen.

I've found it never helps to get mad, or shoot the messenger, especially when they don't really have control over the situation. You just ask to talk to someone who DOES have the control.

But I've been known to be wrong - every once in a while the media does pick up on these stories. 

Just my 2¢.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, it was not a suggestion to make an idle threat. I have done this twice, once with the St.John's City Hall and its water department, and once with Dominion, owned by Loblaws. 

As for fighting City Hall, I told them that I could function without water (the water line was frozen in the street, and thus, they were responsible) and that I had a disabled daughter and a 4 year old son, and I was a single parent. Finally got to the water services supervisor who shrugged his shoulders. After 4 1/2 days without water and an interesting CBC radio interview about the situation, a water crew was at my door within three hours of the broadcast. 

As for Loblaws, they did not want to give me a check cashing card (these were the days before debit cards) unless I gave them my SIN number. I spoke with the manager, and explained to him how much I spent at the store, but he said that this was store policy. I asked him to confirm this policy with head office, and he refused. So, I told him that I was going to call the local CBC news and let them know that this was their policy, and that he should at least warn HIS supervisor that there might be a reporter calling to ask why they needed this sort of information. He immediately changed his tune then. However, I did not shop at the store for a few months out of a personal protest.

It works, if you approach these people in charge in a calm but determined manner. I agree, if you are not going to back up this threat with action then it makes no sense to make the threat.


----------



## MLeh

Fair enough, Marc.

I guess I'm used to hearing people make all sorts of threats and then not following through.

(The best example of this was driving along with my friend and her son was making a ruckus in the back seat, and she said "If you don't stop I'll stop this car and put you on the side of the road." Of course he didn't stop, because he knew she'd never _actually_ do that ...)


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Fair enough, Marc.
> 
> I guess I'm used to hearing people make all sorts of threats and then not following through.
> 
> (The best example of this was driving along with my friend and her son was making a ruckus in the back seat, and she said "If you don't stop I'll stop this car and put you on the side of the road." Of course he didn't stop, because he knew she'd never _actually_ do that ...)


My mother never ever hit me as a child. She came close one day when I was complaining about something, and she said, "If you don't like it here, your bags are packed." I asked where were these packed bags, and she luckily counted to 10 and walked away without hitting me. We chuckled about this when I became a father and said that I would not say something like this to my son. Of course, in all fairness, I said other equally dumb things to him, so in the parenting scorecard, we are even.


----------



## sharonmac09

hee hee

My parents actually made me (bratty 8 year old) exit the car and drove off. To this day I still remember little me standing on the side of the highway watching the car disappear.
Yes they came back and picked me up a few minutes later. Did it work? With a resounding yes but I wouldn't do it today.


----------



## Sonal

I had a tenant once threaten to call the media. I told him to go ahead.

He was re-renting his apartment plus one more that he had rented for his sister (who never arrived) to escorts.

I was trying to evict him for doing so.

He claimed I was trying to interfere in his ability to run his business. 

I wanted to know if he was planning on paying his rent anytime soon.

Seriously.... *I* should have called the media.


----------



## Dr.G.

You should have, Sonal.

How are you today?


----------



## MLeh

My parents live about 45 minutes from us, on a beautiful lake. My daughter and I were visiting one day, and it was time to go home. My daughter (then aged about 3) didn't want to leave, so I said "Well, I'll leave without you." She didn't budge, and after a few minutes I got in the car and drove up the driveway. I then parked the car and walked back down the driveway.

My mother and my daughter were upstairs picking out which bedroom she'd sleep in.

Well, at least _someone_ learnt a lesson that day.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I use the plucking of one of the top stem pieces and seeing if it comes out easily.


Yup! Bingo! That's the trick - If the leaves pluck out easily - it's sweet and ripe, no matter how green it looks like on the outside.


Cameo said:


> This avatar should be easier to see then. I created a few of them.


I love it :clap:Especially the reflection/gl;eam on the outer edge of the cameo piece...Very clever it is.


Cameo said:


> Ha - well I am at my mom's and on hold. They do have what happened in their system - but they cannot transfer my payment - that went to the old account - to the new account. So, they want me to pay another $184.00 and they will credit me the $184.00 in 4 to 6 weeks. I told them NO WAY am I paying them again and I want my phone reconnected within the hour.


Ubelievable incompetence Jeanne - Sorry that this has been such a marathon for you....They just won't give up will they? Well - you just don't give up either. The last one standing is the winner. 
I find documenting the issue in a friendly worded letter to senior people (i.e VP, Customer Service) with a request for an explanation or response (or some action) gets the best result for me. It may take you some time to sleuth out the actual name of the person, but once you do - direct your letter (not an email) to that person. Make sure to provide all of the dates and details that you can. 


MLeh said:


> My parents live about 45 minutes from us, on a beautiful lake. My daughter and I were visiting one day, and it was time to go home. My daughter (then aged about 3) didn't want to leave, so I said "Well, I'll leave without you." She didn't budge, and after a few minutes I got in the car and drove up the driveway. I then parked the car and walked back down the driveway.
> 
> My mother and my daughter were upstairs picking out which bedroom she'd sleep in.
> 
> Well, at least _someone_ learnt a lesson that day.


:lmao: I too am crippled in my parenting "lessons" by enabling grandparents.


----------



## sharonmac09

There is something wrong with ehmac. I shall return later.


----------



## sharonmac09

It seems to me that the shang thread is the only one down. Is there a conspiracy going on. Did someone shut us down? Does this remind you of "The Conspiracy Theory"?


----------



## Dr.G.

No conspiracy as far as I can tell. Of course, you do not remember the demise of The Monster Thread, which was "all" of 53 pages of posts, an unheard of amount at the time. That was early April, 2003.


----------



## Cameo

When m my four boys were young and fighting in the car - I pulled over and told then "out". I drove up the road and stopped. They were very quiet getting back into the car.
I don't know if I would do that again - I felt rotten afterwards

They transferred my payment from the wrong account and now all I have to do is wait for service to resume - that may take up to 24 hrs. I phoned them back again this afternoon to make sure and they said that, yes, it was done. They know I am not happy with them.
So, I had better have service by noon tomorrow. So stupid.


Anyhow, have a nice night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Jeanne. You should really nail them if you do not get service at the expected time. We shall see.

Have some herbal tea to calm your nerves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have prepared a TGIF breakfast for one and all, along with some fresh homemade bagels and muffins. Fresh tea and coffee have also been brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the Coffee and Muffin Marc!

Today I am probably taking my Mother in Law to the Garden Center to buy plants to replace those lost in the snow/frost/freezing.....It can't freeze again, can it? Can it? 

How is everyone doing this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. My wife is also going to get some replacement plants to take the place of the coleus plants that did not survive the snow we had two weeks ago. Not sure where my wife and her mother, who was also a big gardener, went for their plants in Calgary.


----------



## KC4

Yep - it was the Coleuses er, Coleuseses, um, Coleusi  that bit it - big time around here. 

Hope Sunnyside (the greenhouse) has lots left.


----------



## Dr.G.

However it is spelled, it did not like our snow a couple of weeks ago. Still, we have been getting some rain lately, so that should help keep everything green. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Well - strange - I posted last night to say that I had service again, and my post isn't here anymore.....it was there last night.

Regardless - Good Morning gang!!!! We have sunshine and nice enough temps.
I found a place that buys and sells coins so I am going to take in my oldies and 
see if there is anything worthwhile there. Off to my moms first though because I want
to document each coin and I think they have a decent magnifying glass.

Then maybe some sanding to do around here. I filled in most of the gouges in the wood in the kitchen. That reminds me.....I have to stop with that paint sample to find out what kind of primer I can use on the floor.

Sheesh, if I keep typing I may remember more that I have to do.......so, I shall stop for the moment and catch you all later

Have a great day. Thanks for tea and muffins Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Before you sell any coins, see which ones he wants and then check on the internet to see its potential value. I could offer you a dollar for a coin that I knew was worth $100 but since you did not know the value, I get it for the one dollar and you are out of luck. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, if you get an offer on some of the coins, first check out "The Catalogue of Canadian Coins, Tokens and Fractional Currency" by J. E. Charlton" at a local bookstore. This will give you an idea of the basic value of these coins.

One more hint, do NOT sell the groups of coins in bulk. If he says "I'll give you $50 for the bunch of coins", say, "No thank you". There might be something in the group that is worth something. I am not saying that this person is going to cheat you, but if your are a knowledgeable seller then an honest buyer will be able to reach a deal with you.

I collect both coins and stamps, and know the value of my collection if ever I was going to sell.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, if you get an offer on some of the coins, first check out "The Catalogue of Canadian Coins, Tokens and Fractional Currency" by J. E. Charlton" at a local bookstore. This will give you an idea of the basic value of these coins.
> 
> One more hint, do NOT sell the groups of coins in bulk. If he says "I'll give you $50 for the bunch of coins", say, "No thank you". There might be something in the group that is worth something. I am not saying that this person is going to cheat you, but if your are a knowledgeable seller then an honest buyer will be able to reach a deal with you.
> 
> I collect both coins and stamps, and know the value of my collection if ever I was going to sell.


Sounds like great advice, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I have been burned with the sale/purchase of both stamps and coins, so I speak from experience. I deal only with reputable dealers now, and make sure I have a sense of the value of anything I am buying/selling.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have made some homemade soup if anyone would like a late afternoon snack. Freshly baked bread is also on the menu. Enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

Sound advice. I went to two dealers. I was offered $60, I was told the half dollars were worth about $4.00 each to him, the Silver dollar was about $8.00 and the farthings from the 1800's worth about $1 from the one dealer and .25 from the other. 

I noticed in the one store though that they were selling half dollars for about $40-$60.
I don't know if these were certain years or not.

I only went for advice today - I did not sell anything. I will sell privately, if there is any value, once I have determined the values. I will see if I can find that book Marc in the library. The one fellow stated that if I had a 1948 half dollar that it would have been worth maybe $60.00 to him. If no real value I will simply stick back in my drawer for another 20 years and maybe the kids will have something of value then.

Freshly baked bread.......yummmmmmm, my ultimate favourite.

I was told I have to scuff up the floor first, then primer and paint.tptptptp I was hoping to skip the scuff it up part..........I am getting lazy!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Sound advice. I went to two dealers. I was offered $60, I was told the half dollars were worth about $4.00 each to him, the Silver dollar was about $8.00 and the farthings from the 1800's worth about $1 from the one dealer and .25 from the other.
> 
> I noticed in the one store though that they were selling half dollars for about $40-$60.
> I don't know if these were certain years or not.
> 
> I only went for advice today - I did not sell anything. I will sell privately, if there is any value, once I have determined the values. I will see if I can find that book Marc in the library. The one fellow stated that if I had a 1948 half dollar that it would have been worth maybe $60.00 to him. If no real value I will simply stick back in my drawer for another 20 years and maybe the kids will have something of value then.
> 
> Freshly baked bread.......yummmmmmm, my ultimate favourite.
> 
> I was told I have to scuff up the floor first, then primer and paint.tptptptp I was hoping to skip the scuff it up part..........I am getting lazy!!!!


Jeanne, there is always a difference between a buying and selling price, but these books will give you a sense of the basic value of a coin, depending upon the condition. 

I am saving my collections until market conditions improve. If not, I shall hold on to them and pass them on to my son. We shall see.

Yes, bread just came out of the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning folks... 

Well not quite... I've been up since 4pm. 

I've been trying "once again" to set myself to more "normal" times and getting up at 8:30 - 9:30 am... result, bad mood, bad, bad mood. 

To which my Psych. shook his head and said, "When are you going to give up trying to live up to someone else's notion of "normal". Go home today and stay up as late as YOU want and then take your meds and sleep until YOU wake up and want to get up and that's an order!"

Ooops... OK, OK... I do feel much more "normal" today... 
Woke up just in time for the afternoon T-Storm... 

So I'll have coffee and breakfast please... note breakfast is any food hanging around...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning/Afternoon/Evening, Diane. Yes, you may have anything you want at The Cafe Chez Marc. 

Yes, find balance in your life with your own sense of normal.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Marc... 

Anything? Even a nice Reuben sandwich?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Even a nice Reuben sandwich?" I had one this afternoon, so I could easily make one up for you now. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now that I have made Diane's sandwich, it is time to pull the pin. I must take the doxies out for the last time tonight. Thus, good night, mes amis, and may tomorrow bring us all good health, contentment, balance and tranquility. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. I wish you all of the above ................. and some prosperity as an added bonus. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Mmmm, muchos gracias Marc! Very good!

Good night... sleep tight! 

I have to read back a couple of pages later, but since Jeanne and Vicki will probably be asleep by then too.... Good night to both and sweet dreams!


----------



## Dreambird

NO... it can NOT freeze again! I say so!...  
But then who listens to me?

Hope you found what you wanted at Sunnyside, If not maybe Golden Acres... longer ride though. 
Looks like we're into T-Storm season now, did you hear the thunder around supper time? I'll take that as an omen that "winter" has passed on... 



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the Coffee and Muffin Marc!
> 
> Today I am probably taking my Mother in Law to the Garden Center to buy plants to replace those lost in the snow/frost/freezing.....It can't freeze again, can it? Can it?
> 
> How is everyone doing this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light Continental-style breakfast/brunch/lunch awaits any and all when you arise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light drizzle this morning is making everything green at just after 6AM here in St.John's.


----------



## Dreambird

Nitey-nite... :yawn:

11º and clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Diane. Drizzle and 14C here at nearly 8AM. Time for everyone to get up in St. John's and face the morning.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Marc....you the only one up so far? (other than me....of course)

I will be pleased to have some breakfast and especially the coffee.....THANKS.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc and Kim

I'll have bacon, eggs, toast and coffee, please...... thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Yes, it is the end of the semester next week, so I get up early and grade, grade and grade some more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

18.5C with the sun trying to break through the overcast.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Yes, it is the end of the semester next week, so I get up early and grade, grade and grade some more.


I KNOW you're up to the GRADE Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I KNOW you're up to the GRADE Marc!


Good one, Kim. Sounds like your little comments at the conclusion of the WAI points list. Some are classic.

So, how is your gardening situation coming along?


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Beautiful day here... 23ºC, light breeze and lots of sun... til later this afternoon... wonder if we'll get the traditional T-Storm...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Care for some lunch?


----------



## Dreambird

Yes please, Marc... what's on today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Kim. Sounds like your little comments at the conclusion of the WAI points list. Some are classic.
> 
> So, how is your gardening situation coming along?


Thanks! The gardening is doing pretty good today - nice gardening weather . 
Had to pronounce a tea rose DEAD WOOD though...we didn't plant it - the owners did - but they apparently didn't know it was a bad idea to plant a rose in a raised bed in front of a garage wall that heats up with the sun. An typically fatal combo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Yes please, Marc... what's on today?


We aim to please at The Cafe Chez Marc. Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, my wife if going through her gardening books. After the full moon in June, it is usually safe to plant things outdoors, at least here in St.John's.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, my wife if going through her gardening books. After the full moon in June, it is usually safe to plant things outdoors, at least here in St.John's.


Well, after our recent weather, I'm not sure if it safe to plant things here yet...The bedding plants still in trays and pots had a sleepover inside last night. ...But now...most of them are in the ground...


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Kim, we had a spell of warm and sunny weather, and then a day of snow a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

I still have the makings of a birthday cake for Vicki. Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. 

See you all tomorrow morning for our Flag Day Brunch, with all sorts of favorites from the USA, since it is their flag day.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Still haven't heard from Vicki... 

Good night... sleep tight, Marc.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Still haven't heard from Vicki...
> 
> Good night... sleep tight, Marc.


I haven't heard from her either! :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have started to serve our famous Flag Day Brunch, with all of your red, white and blue favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Made some fresh chicken soup ............. sending the first bowl out to Vicki. Hope you are feeling better, my friend. Paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Shang 

For my breakfast today, I would like a Tim Horton's so are you going to make a trip for me and order me a large coffee with DC and sweetener? Please, thank you.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Vickiiiii? Viiiiiickie! (Maybe calling will help)

Maybe a Doxie Update would help....Please Marc, please update us on the latest status of the Doxies. Do you track Bridget's weight? 

Thanks for the Flag Day Brunch - Can you also please remind me what Flag Day is?...Seems I should know having lived 6 years in the States...but I fergit.

Hahahahah! Sharon - NICE TRY! Don't you know? First one to mention Timmy's has to be the one to make the Timmy's Run! 
I'll have an extra large, DC please and thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Shang
> 
> For my breakfast today, I would like a Tim Horton's so are you going to make a trip for me and order me a large coffee with DC and sweetener? Please, thank you.


Sharon, if you knew the sorts of things in a TH's breakfast, you would not make that request. Sorry, we make only fresh things here for breakfast at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Maybe a Doxie Update would help....Please Marc, please update us on the latest status of the Doxies. Do you track Bridget's weight?" Yes, we track her weight daily. Due date is now two weeks from today ............ or even earlier, since she is starting to produce milk. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

In 1916, President Woodrow Wilson issued a proclamation that officially established June 14 as Flag Day; in August 1949, National Flag Day was established by an Act of Congress. In the United States, Flag Day is celebrated on June 14. It commemorates the adoption of the flag of the United States, which happened that day by resolution of the Second Continental Congress in 1777.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why go to TH's and have to pay for their stuff when you have free everything here at the Cafe Chez Marc???


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Maybe a Doxie Update would help....Please Marc, please update us on the latest status of the Doxies. Do you track Bridget's weight?" Yes, we track her weight daily. Due date is now two weeks from today ............ or even earlier, since she is starting to produce milk. We shall see.


WOOT! How much weight do you think she will gain??


----------



## Dr.G.

She is getting huge, and the last two weeks are when the pups really start to grow. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

Why go to Timmy's? Because we are addicted to Timmy's and gotta have that first Timmy's in the morning or otherwise we will get the withdrawal jitters and headaches. I think there is something in the coffee! 

All righty, since I mentioned making the run, ext. large DC coffee coming right up.

Gosh Vicki, that chicken soup looks delicious...... if you don't want it, can I have some?

Whoooo! Bridget's showing! New tummy puppies coming up in less than 2 weeks. As Kim likes to exclaim.. Woot Woot :clap::clap:


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Why go to Timmy's? Because we are addicted to Timmy's and gotta have that first Timmy's in the morning or otherwise we will get the withdrawal jitters and headaches. I think there is something in the coffee!
> 
> All righty, since I mentioned making the run, ext. large DC coffee coming right up.
> 
> Gosh Vicki, that chicken soup looks delicious...... if you don't want it, can I have some?
> 
> Whoooo! Bridget's showing! New tummy puppies coming up in less than 2 weeks. As Kim likes to exclaim.. Woot Woot :clap::clap:


Thanks! Yep - I agree, something in the coffee (other than the caffeine ) that's addictive! Someday it will be the subject of a major expose...until then, let me get my "fix" in blissful ignorance.


----------



## Dr.G.

I know some people don't want me to post doxie pics, but here are two of Daisy, Bridget's mom, watching over her last week. Maybe the pics will bring Vicki back to The Shang? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Why go to Timmy's? Because we are addicted to Timmy's and gotta have that first Timmy's in the morning or otherwise we will get the withdrawal jitters and headaches. I think there is something in the coffee!
> 
> All righty, since I mentioned making the run, ext. large DC coffee coming right up.
> 
> Gosh Vicki, that chicken soup looks delicious...... if you don't want it, can I have some?
> 
> Whoooo! Bridget's showing! New tummy puppies coming up in less than 2 weeks. As Kim likes to exclaim.. Woot Woot :clap::clap:


Sharon, I won't feed your "addiction", but I do provide you with better coffee and treats ............... and they are free.

Yes, you may have some soup, I made plenty.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Whoooo! Bridget's showing! New tummy puppies coming up in less than 2 weeks. As Kim likes to exclaim.. Woot Woot" Remember, you asked for these pics .................. so when people start blasting me I will direct them to you.


----------



## KC4

Well - *I* want to see the occasional Doxie update and photos - and it's been awhile - so I am verrrry happy to see them. The picture is very touching - Daisy watching over Bridget.....Can't really tell how big Bridget is getting becuase she's curled up....Maybe another pic in about 10-12 days please - showing the profile if you can? 

Hope this brings Vicki out....


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Whoooo! Bridget's showing! New tummy puppies coming up in less than 2 weeks. As Kim likes to exclaim.. Woot Woot" Remember, you asked for these pics .................. so when people start blasting me I will direct them to you.


Bring 'em on...I can Take 'em!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hope this brings Vicki out.... " We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Geez, we didn't complain about 'some' doxie pictures, or 'any' doxie pictures, or even say 'no' doxie pictures. It was when it became picture after picture after picture - and some of them were the same pictures we've been seeing over and over again. 

A little _moderation_, is all.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Bring 'em on...I can Take 'em!


I shall remember you said that, Kim. :lmao:


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> Geez, we didn't complain about 'some' doxie pictures, or 'any' doxie pictures, or even say 'no' doxie pictures. It was when it became picture after picture after picture - and some of them were the same pictures we've been seeing over and over again.
> 
> A little _moderation_, is all.


Good Morning Elaine! Agreed! Are you a Tim Horton's fan?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Bring 'em on...I can Take 'em!


I second that- bring them on.... us softie toughies can take on any naysayers!


----------



## sharonmac09

MLeh said:


> Geez, we didn't complain about 'some' doxie pictures, or 'any' doxie pictures, or even say 'no' doxie pictures. It was when it became picture after picture after picture - and some of them were the same pictures we've been seeing over and over again.
> 
> A little _moderation_, is all.


Hello Elaine, I'm sure Marc would dole them out in moderation. 

Marc, it's lunch time here... what's for lunch?


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Elaine! Agreed! Are you a Tim Horton's fan?


Not really. Although I will bring a dozen donuts for the operators at the places I sell equipment. I have to go to site to do operation and maintenance training, so I given 'em a box of donuts and that keeps 'em quiet while I talk.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, it's lunch time here... what's for lunch? " Whatever you want, Sharon. We make what you desire.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

In the interest of a red,white and blue lunch... I'll have a bowl of blueberries, raspberries and blackberries and a bowl of vanilla Haagen Daz ice cream for dessert... 

Still no Vicki? :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Diane. 

Sadly, no Vicki. Not even a couple of doxie pics could bring her out to play with us. Someday soon she shall rejoin us.


----------



## Cameo

Hulllooooooo. 

I like my timmies tea - I agree there is probably some narcotic in their beverages though to keep us tea/coffee junkies as customers.

My bedroom is less safe all the time...bloody kittens can get on the bed now and they looooove gnawing on toes and knees and fingers. They are the devil in cute furry faced bodies Absolutely hilarious.

Garden centers are dropping prices - so now I can pick up 5 plants for $5.00. My one son bought me a wiegala tree for the new back garden, my other son bought me an azealea tree for the veranda and bf bought me a flat of double wave petunias for the garden. Little things make me happy.

Now I have decided I want a BIG rock in the middle of the garden so will have to figure that one out. Next year, when I am finally sorted out I am getting a bird bath and a statue for the garden. (or if I win the lottery then it will be THIS year)

Have a great day.


----------



## Ena

Afternoon all from the Left Coast. Craving fresh air after working today. Few more sips of tea and off I go to inspect the back forty and chat up the peonies and the roses ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne, Ann. 

"Little things make me happy." The greatest things are so simple, and the simple things are so great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. May you have a peaceful sleep tonight ............. and a prosperous week ahead of you. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A grand breakfast is now ready to start you on you way this fine morning. As well, there in our famous non-addictive coffee and tea for those who need a bit of a boost this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc

Ok I shall take Marc's specially formulated coffee with DC and sweetener, along with two slices of toast with jam. Please and thank you.

How are you on this fine morning predicted to by sunny and 20C?


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Marc.

Nice weather to greet the start of another work week. Who had the baileys last?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon and Steve. Breakfast coming up. Are we out of Bailey's again???????????


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A grand breakfast is now ready to start you on you way this fine morning. As well, there in our famous non-addictive coffee and tea for those who need a bit of a boost this morning. Enjoy.


Yes, please Coffee and fruit for me. Thanks.


overkill said:


> Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Marc.
> 
> Nice weather to greet the start of another work week. Who had the baileys last?


Oh yes, and Bailey should come for Breakfast too.


----------



## KC4

Ena said:


> Afternoon all from the Left Coast. Craving fresh air after working today. Few more sips of tea and off I go to inspect the back forty and chat up the peonies and the roses ;-)


Hahaha! I "chat up" my garden too... I'm sure the neighbors think I'm a looney tune....
How long is your peony season there?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am glad that I am not the only one who talks to my plants. When my neighbor's ask "Who are you talking to?", I tell them my dog. They are OK with that and I let it go from there.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone. It was a rough weekend, starting around Thursday, when I got sick and ended up mostly bed ridden until Saturday (I was up and about for only a couple of hours on Friday). But I quickly improved and got to enjoy some of the nice weather. Unfortunately, by last night both kids started to get sick as well, so it's going to be a long couple of days with them up all night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Sorry to hear of this illness going through you and then your family. That can be really tough, especially when the children are young. Bon chance, mon ami. Shall I send you some homemade chicken soup?


----------



## Cameo

Afternoon.

Sean, sorry to hear about you and the kids being sick, that's terrible. Lots of fluids!! Flush it out. I think fresh air is also helpful in recovery.

Baileys for breakfast? Certainement!!! I was hoping no one noticed that I filched the last of it earlier.......I was going to replace it - but I got distracted by half price plants and spent the money on them instead..........sorry!

Well, I think I shall go sand down and repaint the verandah railing, the paint job I did last year didn't last and I don't feel like doing anything inside with such nice weather outside.

About 5:30 this morning, darn kittens thought that jumping on my head was a grand idea.


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> Morning everyone. It was a rough weekend, starting around Thursday, when I got sick and ended up mostly bed ridden until Saturday (I was up and about for only a couple of hours on Friday). But I quickly improved and got to enjoy some of the nice weather. Unfortunately, by last night both kids started to get sick as well, so it's going to be a long couple of days with them up all night.


One of the things I like least about travel - I always seem to get sick about a week after a flight. 7-10 day Incubation period, I guess. (if I go for a week long trip, I'll be fine on the road, and then get sick the day after I get home).

Even staying in hotels ... just breeding areas for germs - especially the remote controls for the TVs and handsets on the hotel phones. (Call me paranoid, but I wipe everything down when I arrive, and that seems to help - I seldom get sick after a road trip where I'm driving and staying in hotels - but throw in an airplane ride ... pretty much guaranteed.)

Hope the kids recover quickly.


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> One of the things I like least about travel - I always seem to get sick about a week after a flight. 7-10 day Incubation period, I guess. (if I go for a week long trip, I'll be fine on the road, and then get sick the day after I get home).
> 
> Even staying in hotels ... just breeding areas for germs - especially the remote controls for the TVs and handsets on the hotel phones. (Call me paranoid, but I wipe everything down when I arrive, and that seems to help - I seldom get sick after a road trip where I'm driving and staying in hotels - but throw in an airplane ride ... pretty much guaranteed.)
> 
> Hope the kids recover quickly.


Yeah, I was wondering if it wasn't some latent carry-over from the trip, but several other people around work have been sick too, so I'm guessing I just caught something there.

The worst part is the kids ending up sick. They get extra whiny, and argumentative when they're sick. At least I get to come to work. My wife is stuck at home with them.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The worst part is the kids ending up sick. They get extra whiny, and argumentative when they're sick. At least I get to come to work. My wife is stuck at home with them. " This is when you offer to send her to the movies and you stay home with the kids. Just a thought.


----------



## overkill

Ordered a new shipment of Baileys. Delivery by tomorrow morning's breakfast.


----------



## MLeh

bhil said:


> The worst part is the kids ending up sick. They get extra whiny, and argumentative when they're sick. At least I get to come to work. My wife is stuck at home with them.


I'd love to ask your wife which is worse: kids sick or a husband with 'the man flu'. 

(My husband seldom gets sick, but when he does he's impossible. It's like he's mad at his body for letting him down and takes it out on everyone around him. Over the years I've learnt not to offer any help, because he takes it as a further assault on his manliness.)


----------



## bhil

MLeh said:


> I'd love to ask your wife which is worse: kids sick or a husband with 'the man flu'.
> 
> (My husband seldom gets sick, but when he does he's impossible. It's like he's mad at his body for letting him down and takes it out on everyone around him. Over the years I've learnt not to offer any help, because he takes it as a further assault on his manliness.)


I have to think she would say the kids. When I'm sick I just end up stuck in bed, and don't usually ask for much. When the kids are sick they refuse to stay in bed and follow her around wanting to be carried all the time and getting upset over every little thing. And both kids usually refuse to have anything to do with me when they're sick, it has to be Mommy, so I can't do much to help.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Ordered a new shipment of Baileys. Delivery by tomorrow morning's breakfast.


Thanks, Steve. That hits the spot on warm days.


----------



## KC4

*Vicki sighting....*

Phew! 
Just got a brief email from Vicki - She's still kickin...but she has been very ill and is now on the road to recovery....she says she'll check in here when she gets caught up....

Thought y'all would appreciate the update....

Get better FAST VICKI!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Vicki, we await your return. Paix, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, my dear friend.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Kim! 

Whew... Get better soon Vicki!!! 

Good night Marc... sleep tight.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi ya Vicki, we shall anxiously await your return so we can celebrate yours and Jeanne's birthdays  Whoo Whoo!


----------



## Ena

KC4 said:


> How long is your peony season there?


Kim, I have five different peony and they don't bloom at the same time. First one bloomed about a month ago and fifth one is just starting to bloom now. So I have peony blooms for about six weeks. 

One of my other favourite plants is a perennial fuscia. Stems grow to about four feet high and the blooms are about five inches in length. 

My garden is mostly Zone 8 almost 9. Better stop now before I get to the the other things in my garden...Kolkwitzia amabilis..is lovely right now...


----------



## (( p g ))

Just passin' thru and wanted to be neighbourly and say hello. 

Hi Dr.G et al. Hope life's treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. An "Anything You Want" buffet is now being served for your dining enjoyment. Fresh tea and coffee have just been brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

(( p g )) said:


> Just passin' thru and wanted to be neighbourly and say hello.
> 
> Hi Dr.G et al. Hope life's treating everyone well.


Morning, pg. All is well here. How are you doing these days?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!


Ena said:


> Kim, I have five different peony and they don't bloom at the same time. First one bloomed about a month ago and fifth one is just starting to bloom now. So I have peony blooms for about six weeks.
> 
> One of my other favourite plants is a perennial fuscia. Stems grow to about four feet high and the blooms are about five inches in length.
> 
> My garden is mostly Zone 8 almost 9. Better stop now before I get to the the other things in my garden...Kolkwitzia amabilis..is lovely right now...


Sounds fab! Send some pics if you can...especially of that perennial Fuschia! 
Zone 8-9....groan.....I'd LOVE That....I'm back in Zone 3. 


(( p g )) said:


> Just passin' thru and wanted to be neighbourly and say hello.
> 
> Hi Dr.G et al. Hope life's treating everyone well.


Hi pg!


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. An "Anything You Want" buffet is now being served for your dining enjoyment. Fresh tea and coffee have just been brewed. Enjoy.


OK - Really? WOOT! I'll have kippers and toast please....been craving that for a while. Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Here are your kippers and toast. Enjoy.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone! Things are dragging a little this morning as I was up late last night assembling a trampoline for the kids. It's ready to go for them now, but it was a way bigger task than I anticipated.

Glad to finally get word from Vicki, Get Well Soon!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. How are you and your children feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

St.John's has been treated with a rare gift of Canadian Tiger Swallowtail butterflies this month. Usually, we get a few in the garden each Spring, brought here from Nova Scotia by strong southwesterly winds. It happened again this Spring, but because of the nicer weather after our snow a few weeks ago, there are dozens floating about my garden. Quite the sight.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sean. How are you and your children feeling today?


Morning Marc. I am doing fine, but the kids are still struggling through their respective sicknesses. Our son is waking up 4-5 times a night which is severely limiting the sleep of everyone else in the house.

How are things out on the coast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your kids, Sean. I know just what you are experiencing. "And this too shall pass" is what I would tell myself when this happened to me, especially when I was a single parent.

Things are going well here. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dreambird

Take a picture... take a picture!!! 
Oh wow! I remember those from a park in Kelowna as a kid, they just swarmed! Haven't seen it since.

Oh... G'Day everyone...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## Cameo

Aacckkk! I left my azeala tree outide last night and now the blooms are all wilty. The hibiscus was out the night before and it was fine, so I thought the azelea's would be fine.
Now what do I do? The leaves are good, but all the many many blossoms are wilted :-(
She told me morning sun was fine and that is all that it gets. I should have brought it inside last night I guess, but it wasn't going to get particularly cold and she said that I could plant it in the garden if I wished, only to remember to bring it inside for the winter, so I left it out.......

Hi pg! Hope you are well yourself.

Hope Vicki and Sean's kids are better.

Yes Marc, get out there with your camera! I second Diane, I would love to see pix.

My one peony bush is blooming, the other two have buds but haven't blossomed yet.

Oh well, I guess it is resume time.

Have a good day all!


----------



## sharonmac09

The butterflies Marc is lucky enough to view are indigenous to NS. They are plentiful here. I didn't realize that they can travel on the winds to NL. Wow that is a fantastically long way to travel... its over 700km. 

View attachment 9553


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. How are you today?


----------



## Dreambird

It's a good day, Marc... thanks for asking. 

Sorry about the azalea Jeanne, I have never had any luck with those kind of plants and THEN there's my Mom! Anything will bloom for her... *jealous**

Partly cloudy here today, but a pleasant enough 20ºC...


----------



## Dr.G.

That's them, Sharon. Strong south-westerly winds blow them this way. I have an organic garden, so they flock to my spot in the world with no fear of death. Even the doxies just watch them flutter to and fro.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> It's a good day, Marc... thanks for asking.
> 
> Sorry about the azalea Jeanne, I have never had any luck with those kind of plants and THEN there's my Mom! Anything will bloom for her... *jealous**
> 
> Partly cloudy here today, but a pleasant enough 20ºC...


That is good to hear, Diane. 18C and sunny here. A fine day.


----------



## KC4

Hey Jeanne - I'm also sorry to hear about the Azalea....It should be fine - but it might not re-bloom until next year. Yep, you should be able to plant it in the garden (part Shade) and don't forget to water it well (drying out is fatal) and bring it indoors before it gets too cold. 

Yes, Marc...I'd also love to see one (or more) of your many new "pets" that are fluttering around... looks like a T-storm is on it's way here.... I don't mind the thunder but the lightning terrifies me. ...saw too many crispy critters growing up in the country.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone!

Those picturesque butterflies are so beautiful so Marc, were you able to capture any pics with the doxies watching them? Yes I know but I still have a craving for tummy puppies pics. Imagine this.... flowers, butterflies, doxies and the blue sky.... the makings of gorgeous pictures.....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hey Jeanne - I'm also sorry to hear about the Azalea....It should be fine - but it might not re-bloom until next year. Yep, you should be able to plant it in the garden (part Shade) and don't forget to water it well (drying out is fatal) and bring it indoors before it gets too cold.
> 
> Yes, Marc...I'd also love to see one (or more) of your many new "pets" that are fluttering around... looks like a T-storm is on it's way here.... I don't mind the thunder but the lightning terrifies me. ...saw too many crispy critters growing up in the country.


I am going to film a movie with these butterflies flitting about as the doxies watch in amazement. Might post it to YouTube. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Those picturesque butterflies are so beautiful so Marc, were you able to capture any pics with the doxies watching them? Yes I know but I still have a craving for tummy puppies pics. Imagine this.... flowers, butterflies, doxies and the blue sky.... the makings of gorgeous pictures.....


As I said, no butterfly pics, but here is a pic of Bridget and her sister, Lucy (who I named Toots when she was born). Lucy is here for a visit.


----------



## sharonmac09

Thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

She is huge and sloshes when she walks.


----------



## Cameo

KC4 said:


> Hey Jeanne - I'm also sorry to hear about the Azalea....It should be fine - but it might not re-bloom until next year. Yep, you should be able to plant it in the garden (part Shade) and don't forget to water it well (drying out is fatal) and bring it indoors before it gets too cold.



What is too cold? It didn't drop below 10 degrees last night. It was dry - but the lady told me NOT to overwater it, let it dry, then to water it well. I think I will follow your advice instead.

Regardless, I gave it some water as the soil seemed dryish and it seems as though some of the blooms have more strength then they did. This is an azalea that has been grafted - I gather to make it into a tree instead of a bush. 


She told me not to transplant it from the container that it is in, if I wanted to plant it then to plant the container with it. I evidently don't need to put into bigger containers at any time either. I think I will do some googling. I tried uploading a picture of it - but even after three times and waiting more then 10 minutes for it to upload- it didn't work and I have lost patience waiting for that.

Another question someone may have the answer to. What can I use to clean plank floors and remove doggie urine odour from them?


----------



## Cameo

Well, it is almost June 28th you know.

This time the upload worked....this is the plant.
View attachment 9559



I hope it strengthens back up - I can't do much but around here right now and even something as simple as a plant means a lot.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> She is huge and sloshes when she walks.


OMG! I don't know whether to feel sorry for her or laugh. 


Cameo said:


> What is too cold? It didn't drop below 10 degrees last night. It was dry - but the lady told me NOT to overwater it, let it dry, then to water it well. I think I will follow your advice instead.
> 
> Regardless, I gave it some water as the soil seemed dryish and it seems as though some of the blooms have more strength then they did. This is an azalea that has been grafted - I gather to make it into a tree instead of a bush.
> 
> 
> She told me not to transplant it from the container that it is in, if I wanted to plant it then to plant the container with it. I evidently don't need to put into bigger containers at any time either. I think I will do some googling. I tried uploading a picture of it - but even after three times and waiting more then 10 minutes for it to upload- it didn't work and I have lost patience waiting for that.
> 
> Another question someone may have the answer to. What can I use to clean plank floors and remove doggie urine odour from them?


I don't know how cold too cold is...obviously 10 was too cold unless the drying out was what did it. We grew azaleas in the ground in Texas and did not move them indoors at all..but they could have very well been a different variety too - because there are many varieties. 


Cameo said:


> Well, it is almost June 28th you know.
> 
> This time the upload worked....this is the plant.
> I hope it strengthens back up - I can't do much but around here right now and even something as simple as a plant means a lot.


Awesome...I had a floribunda rose grafted like that before too...very unique.


----------



## Cameo

Well, it seems to be bouncing back - a lot of the blooms have lifted and it is definately looking better. I think we may have saved it in time. I will leave it in my back window, the southwest one - until much warmer weather I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, kudos on your plant returning from possible disaster. It shall be as an allegory for your life from this point forward .............. she confronts the cold (i.e., the negatives of society) and blossoms once again. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, kudos on your plant returning from possible disaster. It shall be as an allegory for your life from this point forward .............. she confronts the cold (i.e., the negatives of society) and blossoms once again. Excelsior.


Excellent interpretation Marc I love it. Do you have another allegory or quote before you bid us good night?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our famous "Over the Hump Day" breakfast awaits you, as well as some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Excellent interpretation Marc I love it. Do you have another allegory or quote before you bid us good night?


There is an old Jewish saying that "what you are to be you are just now becoming". How is that to start your day?


----------



## overkill

Good morning Marc, thanks for the breakfast. Allergies seem to be kicking up today unfortunately, hopefully staying within the confines of the AC will help me.


----------



## Cameo

Morning my friends.

Seems my son left the internet on all night. Good thing it is unlimited. 

It is looking like rain today and they are calling for T storms. So long as it doesn't
flatten my columbine then I am okay with it. Maybe I should put a pot over top of it.
Such a fragile plant but so very pretty and I haven't taken any pix yet.

Kittens had me up at 6 am - racing round the bed like their tails were on fire. 

My son bought this stripper stuff in a can - it states it is also for wood - that he said worked really well on his tank, so maybe I will try it on the stairs. Those I still want to take back to wood if the wood looks at all decent.

Sharon - pix??????????? Remember???????

I will have tea, thank you so very much Marc. I think I may be taking the iguana to my sons new home today if all goes according to plan. I might even miss the creature.

Better get the doggies outside. Have a grand day

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good morning Marc, thanks for the breakfast. Allergies seem to be kicking up today unfortunately, hopefully staying within the confines of the AC will help me.


Morning, Steve. My allergies have started as well, but I simply ignore them and press on. Still, I would rather be in an area with AC. Mind if I join you? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Sounds like you have a busy day/week ahead of you. Some herbal tea might just hit the spot. Enjoy.


----------



## overkill

There is lots of room where I am Marc, please feel free to join and bring the doxies as well as the tiles are super cold for them to lay on if need be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might just take you up on the offer, Steve. It is 19C and very sunny today.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning shang gang

Sounds like everyone is off to a great day!

I have received an email last night from Vicki. She is recovering nicely from pneumonia and fatigue and expects to start torturing us this weekend.


----------



## Cameo

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning shang gang
> 
> Sounds like everyone is off to a great day!
> 
> I have received an email last night from Vicki. She is recovering nicely from pneumonia and fatigue and expects to start torturing us this weekend.


That's good news, Sharon. Merci. We shall have a belated birthday party for Vicki when she returns.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

I hope all are well this morning (despite allergies)...I too suffer from allergies....just keep myself medicated and also ignore them for the most part. 

Awesome Vicki news - I'm looking forward to the torture test....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Some of our herbal teas help with allergies. Interested?


----------



## MLeh

My word for the day is "surfeit".

Read it too much and it starts to look weird.

(just a random hello as I go back to my surfeit of work)


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> My word for the day is "surfeit".
> 
> Read it too much and it starts to look weird.
> 
> (just a random hello as I go back to my surfeit of work)


Afternoon, Elaine. For an overabundance of work, might I suggest some iced herbal tea and an hour in our Relaxation Spa .......... or some meditative time in the Meditation Grotto?


----------



## sharonmac09

"surfeit" this word does actually look odd and I didn't know the definition. I now have another word in my ever growing vocabulary!


----------



## KC4

Yes thanks Marc - I will enjoy a surfeit of herbal tea....please and thanks.


----------



## danalicious

Good afternoon everyone! Marc, thanks for the over the hump day meal. Even though everything is cold, I appreciate the sustenance. I barely have time to eat these days and have been living on a diet of coffee and cigarettes. Funny thing, I could handle that diet a lot better when I was in university. Ah, me old bones....


----------



## Cameo

Hi Dana et al!

Well, the canned paint stripper works well and fast....only it is going to be an expensive way to do the stairs at $10.00 a can. I had about half a can (my son brought it home and I thought I would give it a try) and I only did about two stairs with it. I think I will have to go back to the circa stripper I tried before. There seems to be another, older paint (or stain) underneath the grey that will need to come off too.

We have rain now.

Off to see if I can't sand down some of the floor now as I ran out of the stripper for the stairs......


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes thanks Marc - I will enjoy a surfeit of herbal tea....please and thanks.


Everything in moderation, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Marc, thanks for the over the hump day meal. Even though everything is cold, I appreciate the sustenance. I barely have time to eat these days and have been living on a diet of coffee and cigarettes. Funny thing, I could handle that diet a lot better when I was in university. Ah, me old bones....


I never heard of "over the hump day" until I started to teach public school.

Dana, you must have more to eat than that and we do NOT allow smoking in The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you are becoming the true Mistress of All Trades around your home. I envy you your abilities.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... I "think"... 

Had to be at the diagnostic labs for my abdominal ultrasound and the thing where they make you drink barium... XX) It hasn't set the stage for a stellar day... too early and upset tummy. But I'll get by... 

Right in the middle of a T-Storm right now... yep, it's Calgary! 

Waiting on Vicki's return...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. I hope your test results turn out well for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I hope that this finds you all well, or getting healthier. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Nite Marc, Nite all!

We are supposed to get storms tonight as well. I guess I shall be turning off my computers and unplugging tonight.

Sleep tight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Very busy today, so I have provided a Continental-style buffet for you to pick and choose from all morning. As always, freshly brewed tea and coffee are being provided. Enjoy.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rise and shine everybody!

Good morning Marc

Thanks for the fabulous breakfast. I shall need it as it will be a busy day for me. My father in law is moving in shortly and I have to clear out the spare bedroom that was my storage room. The FIL being here will definitely be stressful for me for the next little while. sigh


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Thanks again for breakfast Marc. On these gloomy summer days, nothing beats a nice meal to start off the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. Good luck with the move.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. I shall send you some sunshine to start your day.


----------



## bhil

Good Morning Everyone! It's been busy both at work and after work. We've started on the landscaping for the front yard, so that is consuming pretty much all after work time until at least next week sometime. On the plus side, that should wrap up all the 'major' yard work, then it's all the little bits and pieces left to finish off.

Today is our kids preschool-graduation, so I get to take off from work for a couple of hours to go see their performance and certificate presentations and have lunch with them. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean. Have fun at the preschool graduation. Send pics ...........


----------



## Cameo

Morning!!!

Sean, that sounds like fun, the graduation that is. Good luck with the yard work.

Sharon - it ISN"T easy living with family. I did it once - my sister in law got pregnant when she was 15 and lived on the streets. I offered her a home if she wanted to keep the child. I had 3 of my own at the time all under 4, living in a 2 bedroom home. My ex invited her boyfriend to live with us too. It was not a good scene. 

Keep a positive attitude and if you have a good relationship with your father in law then it may not be too stressful. It is an adjustment though. Is he staying for long?

Marc, thanks for breakfast yet again, what would we do without you? We'd starve!

It does looks like rain here again today - I guess I will sand down the patches I did on the walls yesterday. I am going to repaint the hallway again - so I thought that I would fill in more of the little grooves etc in the old plaster. It took me FOREVER the first time - not a lot this time thank goodness.

I did get some of the hallway floor sanded yesterday - but my sandpaper snapped so I still have half to do when I get some more.

Have a great day


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Much appreciated - as always. 

Sharon - Good luck with getting your FIL moved in and happily settled.....Hope it all works out well.

I've got a day of many, many little tasks to do......Cheerio!


----------



## KC4

Sean - The graduation sounds like it's going to be a hoot.....hope you come back with a story or two! 

Jeanne - You are really the home handy-woman, aren't you? That's awesome. I am the Fix-it person in this household too. All the tools major and minor are MINE! Woot! I actually enjoy it.....(for the most part).....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. "Marc, thanks for breakfast yet again, what would we do without you? We'd starve!" Not really. Someone would step in and feed The Shang Gang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Great day for gardening here in St.John's, with lots of sunshine and 20C temps at just before noon.


----------



## Cameo

KC4 said:


> Sean - The graduation sounds like it's going to be a hoot.....hope you come back with a story or two!
> 
> Jeanne - You are really the home handy-woman, aren't you? That's awesome. I am the Fix-it person in this household too. All the tools major and minor are MINE! Woot! I actually enjoy it.....(for the most part).....


I have learned quite a lot actually. The only thing I really despise is the masking before painting and clean up afterwards. 

I am thinking of using a greenish colour for my floor paint. 

Glad you have some sunshine Marc - it looks iffy here - like Mother nature can't make up her mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I have been in St.John's 32 years, and can't remember a June quite like this. Snow a couple of weeks ago, and now this ........... Feels like July.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ideal teachers are those who use themselves as bridges over which they invite their students to cross, then having facilitated their crossing, joyfully collapse, encouraging them to create bridges of their own."


----------



## bhil

The graduation was great, although it wasn't very well set up for taking pictures, or videoing it. They tried teaching the kids a little song/dance routine, and that's always cute to watch 4/5 year olds try to perform.


----------



## Dr.G.

That must have made for an interesting time, Sean. Did you son graduate summa or magna cum laude?


----------



## MLeh

Marc: to answer your question regarding the bugs on my car in the WAI thread: those were accumulated in approximately 15-30 minutes of driving through clouds of millions of Mayflies hovering on the highway. The sound of the bugs hitting the car was like a heavy rainstorm, and I had to keep full on the washer fluid to keep any form of visibility as I drove.

Fortunately real prairie rain storms are usually strong enough to clean most of the bugs off the car, and I encountered one a bit later which cleaned it off quite nicely. People not from the prairies don't understand how hard the rain can be there. I guess it's because it comes from so far up and has a chance to really pick up some good speed on the way down. It can knock you out, or certainly give you some good bruises on exposed flesh, it comes down so hard and cold. Fortunately the storms are usually of fairly short duration, and then the sun comes out, leaving that wonderful smell of freshly washed planet.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Marc: to answer your question regarding the bugs on my car in the WAI thread: those were accumulated in approximately 15-30 minutes of driving through clouds of millions of Mayflies hovering on the highway. The sound of the bugs hitting the car was like a heavy rainstorm, and I had to keep full on the washer fluid to keep any form of visibility as I drove.
> 
> Fortunately real prairie rain storms are usually strong enough to clean most of the bugs off the car, and I encountered one a bit later which cleaned it off quite nicely. People not from the prairies don't understand how hard the rain can be there. I guess it's because it comes from so far up and has a chance to really pick up some good speed on the way down. It can knock you out, or certainly give you some good bruises on exposed flesh, it comes down so hard and cold. Fortunately the storms are usually of fairly short duration, and then the sun comes out, leaving that wonderful smell of freshly washed planet.


That is incredible, Elaine. I have seen washer fluid with "extreme bug removal formula", but I thought that it was just hype.

Well, have some bug-free tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc on the house.


----------



## Cameo

Nite Marc, nite all! Sleep tight. (what exactly does that mean, sleep tight?)


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. My dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Re "sleep tight", "tight" was commonly used in English during the 18th and 19th centuries to mean "soundly." Thus, sleep soundly could also be used. I like the term "time to call it a night" or "time to pull the pin".


----------



## Dr.G.

With all this talk of sleep, I am getting tired. So, I shall say to all of you "sleep tight" and may tomorrow be a good day for us all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Re "sleep tight", "tight" was commonly used in English during the 18th and 19th centuries to mean "soundly." Thus, sleep soundly could also be used. I like the term "time to call it a night" or "time to pull the pin".


Or....the one I like, "I'm cashing in my chips!"


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Or....the one I like, "I'm cashing in my chips!"


Nothing beats the age old, "Time to hit the sack".


----------



## Ena

I know a fellow who calls bedtime, 'rack out time'. I say, 'going sub-duvet'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a fine TGIF breakfast for anyone who is up and about and needs a bit of a push. Enjoy. As always, fresh tea and coffee are brewed fresh when you are ready to endulge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, Don, Ann, time to reclaim your chips, say your sorry to the sack and coming out from under the duvet. It is the start of a new day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no Vicki. Well, we still will have a post-birthday party for her, as well as a grand 65th birthday party for Don on the 25th. Anyone else having a birthday or anniversary????


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all. I hope all your Fridays are progressing well.

I hope all Shang members will read the thread about 'garnering help for a friend' that I posted and help out if possible.

It is indeed our own RevMatt, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, I have been through that exact same situation with my daughter here in NL. Not sure what a letter from NL might be to the ON government, but I shall send something based on my own experiences. We saved the social services system thousands of dollars by keeping Shaina at home for as long as we could.


----------



## Cameo

RevMatt? I will check that out and help if I can. I rarely leave the Shang, but I will venture out.

Morning Marc, Don, Elaine, everyone. I slept in, it is 9:48 and I just got up and got the doggies out.

I guess I shall do some job hunting online and see what other mischief I can get into.

Have a great day

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with the job hunt, Jeanne. Take some coffee to go .............. and some lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

While this is a Mac question, I feel more comfortable posting it here.

I have an old Canon DV camera and an iBook. The videocam has a Firewire 400 output cable which fits nicely into my 400 Firewire input slot in the iBook. What might I need if I was trying to download some video into a new MBP with the 800 Firewire input slot? Is the 400FW and 800FW input heads of different sizes?


----------



## Cameo

Okay - that took about an hour, but I sent a letter. 

Marc, I have sent your question to a friend of mine who may (or may not) know that answer. I will post when I hear back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Jeanne. 

I am trying to find my letters that I sent to the NL Social Services Dept. when Shaina was denied all supports when I became a single parent. They had some parts in them that might be helpful.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> While this is a Mac question, I feel more comfortable posting it here.
> 
> I have an old Canon DV camera and an iBook. The videocam has a Firewire 400 output cable which fits nicely into my 400 Firewire input slot in the iBook. What might I need if I was trying to download some video into a new MBP with the 800 Firewire input slot? Is the 400FW and 800FW input heads of different sizes?


Marc, you would need a 9 pin to 6 pin firewire 800/400 cable. Below are two pics, one of the ports on a MBP. (They are readily available both online and in computer stores for about $15.) The 800 firewire port is third from the left. 

The other is of the cable required with the "pointed" end 400 plug on one end and the 800 firewire "square" end on the other.

It is likely the transfer speed would only be 400 though, as limited by the camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for this info, Don. Is there such a thing as an adapter into which I could plug the Canon 400FW cable (which runs from the videocam to the computer) into an adapter which has an input for the 400FW end of the cable and then an output into an 800FW cable which would go into the MBP?

There is also the possibility that Canon would have an 800FW cable that fit into my camera, which would solve this issue.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for this info, Don. Is there such a thing as an adapter into which I could plug the Canon 400FW cable (which runs from the videocam to the computer) into an adapter which has an input for the 400FW end of the cable and then an output into an 800FW cable which would go into the MBP?
> 
> There is also the possibility that Canon would have an 800FW cable that fit into my camera, which would solve this issue.


Ah, now I get you. Your camera very likely has an outlet that is similar to a mini USB cable end. If that is the case, you don't need an "adapter" you just need a replacement cable like the one shown here with a pic below. A mini USB to firewire 800 cable is what I call them. Just take your camera with you to a computer shop or a Best Buy or Future Shop to find the correct one. Again about $15.

Amazon.com: Tripp Lite F019-006 IEEE 1394b Firewire 800 Gold Hi-speed Cable, 9pin/4pin - 6ft: BargainCell


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. I think that is what I need. I shall bring my Canon DV camcorder into FS, where it was bought, and see if they have anything like this cable. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon all

Good luck on your job hunting Jeanne. You should have no problems finding a job as your valuable job skills are in demand.

Hi ya Don, I missed ya.

Hi Marc, how was your day? My day is going better now that I was able to talk to somebody about an issue I was facing. I'm now painting the garish pink walls (the previous owner painted it) in my FIL's bedroom. The FIL is not coming here yet. I appears that he has to go to the rehab centre first. To me that is good news.

Sharon


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. Glad things are going better for you today. 
Got up to 27C today, and all the doxies were hot, especially poor Bridget. All she wanted to do was lie in the shade in the grass. I don't blame her.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Hi Don!


----------



## Dreambird

Don't think my post went through... 


G' Day everyone... 

Hi Don!


----------



## Dreambird

Oh goodie... now it went through twice!...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## sharonmac09

Yes thank you Marc 

Poor Bridget, the temps are also warm today-about 25C-but the long range forecast is predicting several consecutive days of rain.

Hi Diane!


----------



## Dr.G.

No rain here until next week, Sharon. We actually need some rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

Shakey start, Marc but it's looking up a bit this afternoon, thanks...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Diane. Have some cooling herbal tea to set you on the right path for the rest of the day. On the house.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Diane! 
Are you trying to increase your post count? You do realize that you will never catch Marc?


----------



## Dreambird

:lmao: Hi Sharon, no not even going to try and touch Marc's post tally... took me long enough just to become "honourable"... 

Thanks for the tea, Marc... that hit the spot!


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi there Diane

Ok, I'll bite it.. how long does it take to become "honourable" since I'm only a full citizen?


----------



## Dreambird

You're doing alright... it happens when your post count hits 1000, mine did just a few months back after being here since 2006, but I just became more vocal in the Shang.

Before that it was more periodical, like around election time...


----------



## Cameo

When was EhMac started? The first post on the Shang thread states

Dec 31st, 1969, 07:00 PM #1
Guest

Posts: n/a

I always kind of wondered about that. I didn't think the forum was that old.

I might, mind you remember the word might, start doing something else I always gave a few thoughts to. Writing a book.

I have started on research and we will see if that takes things any further. I am collecting information on 1100-1300 Scotland and I have found Wikipedia very very helpful. I have info on quite a few of the main Kings etc of that time as well as info on some of the battles etc. The book would not be true, but I would like to keep to truth regarding some of the characters and places. Many many books have been written about King Henry 1, the Empress Matilda, King Stephen etc and I wish to have these charactors as close to the truth as I can find. I love reading books on this era, so we may give this a shot.

As usual, I tend to get too many things on the go. I don't think I suffer from ADD or anything, but not content to do just one thing at a time unless necessary. Heck, I used to get teased by a friend cause I never used the same streets twice to go to her house I don't do well with routine, chaos seems to be the only game in town.:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, some of the threads that were from way back when all got a Dec.31st 830PM starting date. Macnutt started the Weather thread in Nov. 2003, but he is the third poster. I started this thread in April of 2003, but I am the second poster. The test posts came before the Internet was a viable entity. I think it has something to do with the change over to the new servers. 

So, how are you doing today? Any luck with the job search?


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I think that writing a book would be a great idea. Historical fiction seems to be a genre that is coming back in vogue these days. Excelsior.


----------



## Dreambird

> I don't do well with routine, chaos seems to be the only game in town.


Yup! And wot's wrong with that?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I don't do well with routine, chaos seems to be the only game in town." Jeanne, there is a Jewish prayer that ends with this thought -- "Arise! Leave from the midst of the turmoil". Shalom, my friend.


----------



## Cameo

Dreambird said:


> Yup! And wot's wrong with that?


In its own strange way, it works for me. Wild and free like a bird. 

Played with my camera today and an Iris that I planted last weekend.




























Then there was this acrobat just hangin around. I love squirrels, they are a hoot.
I also love the chipmunks.

View attachment 9618




There wasn't anything new for me to send for today, but I did send off about three for my son. If unemployment sorts out Scotts EI and reinstates that, then I will be in much better shape even with that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics of the iris, Jeanne.


----------



## sharonmac09

Very nice pics Jeanne.

I hear you about the Scott's EI. Hopefully he can straighten it out shortly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

Nite! Sleep tight.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne,

Any chance you would e-mail me a higher resolution copy of that Iris pic for mybirdie.ca? It really is good.


----------



## Dreambird

Me too Jeanne, please... would you mind sending me a really high res. copy of that first shot of the iris? Use dkoke[at]shaw[dot]ca

If you don't mind I'd love to "play" with it in Photoshop... I'll send you back a copy if you like if I come up with anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a WAM breakfast this morning, as in Weekend Anythingyouwant Morning breakfast. Freshly tea and coffee have been freshly brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny this morning and 13C at just past 8AM. Going up to 22C, so it won't be too hot for the doxies as it was yesterday when it hit 27C.

Speaking of temps, for those who want to know, Bridget's temps have been between 100 and 101F. This is normal. When her temps suddenly dip and then spike up, the pups are on their way. My wife says that they will be here comes Friday or Saturday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Light rain here will put a damper on our planned birthday BBQ, but that's OK, we really need the rain. Plan B is to have Chinese and that means no cooking for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear of the change of plans, but the farmers and ranchers appreciate the rain. So, this is "The Week of Don" until the big day on Thursday. Kudos and bon fete, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Here's a shot of some Humming Birds I took out front of the main building when we visited Dogtown USA just outside Kanab, Utah last month.


----------



## sharonmac09

The hummingbirds are quite a sight aren't they? 

Hi Don, how's your day? Are you back just to torture us? 

Marc, just coffee and toast, thanks. Everything is fine on this end. Bridget must be really waddling on her little legs by now. Do you have a vet around when she gives birth?


----------



## SINC

My day is just fine Sharon. I'm off to the city to pick up my new HD satellite auto find dish for the motor home. All the TV I ever watch now is HD, so I had to break down and buy one. Then I can spend the day setting it up until my son and grandson come over for our mutual BD party.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it your b-day today? Does that mean you have hit the big 6-5 that you have alluded to earlier?


----------



## SINC

Nope, that happens Thursday the 25th, but son Matt was 33 on the 18th, I'm a week later and his son Jett is a year old on the 28th, so we have one big family celebration for all three BDs.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Bridget must be really waddling on her little legs by now. Do you have a vet around when she gives birth? " Sharon, a vet will only be involved if there is an emergency. Deborah does it all and I assist.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic, Don. I have to admit that I have only seen hummingbirds once in my life at a feeder. Amazing birds.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Cool pic, Don. I have to admit that I have only seen hummingbirds once in my life at a feeder. Amazing birds.


They're quite greedy little things, and very territorial. In April they come knocking at our windows, telling us to put out the feeder. And lord help you if you let the feeder run empty between when they arrive and when they leave in the fall. (We have hummingbird nests in the bamboo outside my office window - can't get a photograph without disturbing the bamboo, but I'll try to remember to get a shot of it when they've left in the fall. The nest is about the size of a pingpong ball.)


----------



## Dr.G.

The one time I saw them was when we were in Nova Scotia. At first, I thought that it was a huge mosquito. Then I realized what it was at the feeder.


----------



## Cameo

SINC said:


> Jeanne,
> 
> Any chance you would e-mail me a higher resolution copy of that Iris pic for mybirdie.ca? It really is good.


 
Sure thing Don. I am out at the moment but will send when I get home


----------



## Cameo

Okay, Don, Diane - I sent the pix, let me know if you got them. Dial up gets really wierd.
I hate it. I am still trying to load Dons site and I have been online for 33 minutes.


----------



## KC4

Good Afternoon Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. We have a WAM breakfast this morning, as in Weekend Anythingyouwant Morning breakfast. Freshly tea and coffee have been freshly brewed. Enjoy.


Woot! I'm still on a kipper-kick - Got kippers?



MLeh said:


> They're quite greedy little things, and very territorial. In April they come knocking at our windows, telling us to put out the feeder. And lord help you if you let the feeder run empty between when they arrive and when they leave in the fall. (We have hummingbird nests in the bamboo outside my office window - can't get a photograph without disturbing the bamboo, but I'll try to remember to get a shot of it when they've left in the fall. The nest is about the size of a pingpong ball.)


Did you know that hummingbird nests are stretchy? Because they steal spider webs to use as bind material....so the nests expand as the babies grow and hug them in place. CUTE!


Anybody seen Vicki yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Woot! I'm still on a kipper-kick - Got kippers?" Afternoon, Kim. Yes, you may have some kippers. Right now, I am serving High Tea at just past 4PM. 22C outside and still very sunny, so we shall take our tea outside. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Okay, Don, Diane - I sent the pix, let me know if you got them. Dial up gets really wierd.
> I hate it. I am still trying to load Dons site and I have been online for 33 minutes.


Got it Jeanne, thanks. Watch for it on mybirdie.ca one day soon.


----------



## KC4

Tea and Kippers on the deck - sounds perfect! Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Tea and Kippers on the deck - sounds perfect! Woot!


Enjoy yourself, Kim. Personally, I am not a fan of kippers.


----------



## Cameo

Diane got me thinking about playing with the iris....this is what I came up with this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. Now, all we need are wives/soul mates by the name of Iris. You are very talented, Jeanne.


----------



## sharonmac09

I don't think kippers are very popular around here-well at least not for breakfast. I'm not a fan of kippers either. Hubby likes those pickled herring. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, my father loved pickled herring, but I never acquired the taste.


----------



## Cameo

I am going to have to look up what kippers are - I am guessing a type of fish?

The white edges on the iris where the light hits bother me, but they are part of the flower. Maybe I shall try smudging the edges just a bit......... thanks. I enjoy design and love it when an idea comes together. 

Now I have to wait to see what Diane has in mind for the iris.

Hurry up Diane, I am not a patient person

I love hummingbirds and have some here, but I don't have a feeder up as I can't be consistent with the food at present, so not fair.


----------



## KC4

*Kipper Funny*

Well, maybe not EVERYBODY loves to eat Kippers - but they can be rawther entertaining, I say....




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, a kipper is a whole herring that has been split from tail to head, gutted, salted, and cold smoked. Not my cup of tea. Now, chopped liver ................ that's a different story. My mother made great chopped liver and my grandmother made chopped liver "to die for", as she would say.


----------



## Cameo

Okay - it is all Diane's fault. She got me thinking, and that can be dangerous. I started a new thread - I think it should be interesting. I called it The Design Thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went over to see that new thread, Jeanne. Is there no way you are able to bring your creative talents and abilities together in some new position? The non-profit organization for which my wife works is paying out major dollars to creative people to help their tech person keep their web site looking good. Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, Fawlty Towers. Loved the show, Bought the DVD with every single episode. YES!


----------



## Dreambird

Sorry to take so long! 

I give you... "Jeanne's Iris":


----------



## Dr.G.

Psychodelic, Jeanne. Far out, Sister.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We should all gaze at Jeanne's Iris and mellow out. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. From this day forth you shall be called Iris ............. or Moonglow .................. depending upon the phase of the moon. Paix.


----------



## SINC

I will always know her as Jeanne. Nothing else suits, nor fits, nor for that matter is necessary. Simple as that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine Father's Day brunch ready whenever you wake up and are ready to face the day. Freshly brewed coffee and tea are also ready when you are, so enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, is that actual iris plant in the ground or in a pot? I think that an iris is grown from a bulb. Do you keep the bulbs in the ground over winter, or dig them up and bring them inside?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc from a wet Alberta and that is a welcome sight given our current drought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, that is good news. I posted the front page of the Calgary Herald in the weather thread. I can't even imagine that sort of condition if I was a farmer/rancher.

How did you combo-birthday party go with you and your son and grandson? That is a unique idea given that your birthdays are all so close together.


----------



## SINC

The little guy had a great time, but we wore his Dad out. We gave him a little red fire truck ride on toy and Dad had to push him all around the courtyard, time and time again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I recally doing that with Stephen when he was little. Still, they are memories one remembers.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!
Happy Father's Day to all Father's out there! Anyone doing anything special today? 

THanks for the brunch Marc....

I leave iris tubers in the ground all year here in Calgary....they are typically very winter hardy if covered to insulate them from the freeze thaw freeze thaw freeze thaw of Calgary Chinook weather. 


AWESOME design work Jeanne and Diane! WOOT!

Vickiiiiii???? Vicki!!!!!! Come out, come out wherever you arrrrre!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Thanks for the advice re iris tubers.


----------



## Cameo

Hey Diane, love it. You extracted the lily really well.

I am going to leave the iris in the ground as my neighbour and my landlord do that with theirs. I really know nothing about them, I picked up two, the blue one and a yellow one and planted them last week.

We are supposed to have a lovely sunny week ahead, yahoooo!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. How are you this fine Sunday?


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads here! 

Thanks Kim and Jeanne, glad you like the effects on my photographic fiddlings...  Jeanne, that's how it started looking... "extracted" so I went with the effect. I use just Photoshop too with a couple of set of plugins that I just love! They have a way of making an amateur look not too bad!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not going to go into detail, but for anyone interested, my wife tells me that Bridget's clock is ticking. Once her temps go down and then suddenly shoot back up, the pups are on their way. We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

It's a good day in spite of the grey, rainy weather Marc, thanks for asking...  It's at least not too cool... 13ºC which is good.

So Bridget might not make it to July, huh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, AB needs some rain. 

"So Bridget might not make it to July, huh?" She may not make it to Tuesday morning when we were going to have an X-ray to see how many pups there were. We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

Yes, I know we need some rain, I was just noting that at least it's not a freezing cold day and in spite of the gloomy grey it's not that bad... 

So I will be curious to hear how pups Bridget has... sounds like it could be quite the litter!


----------



## Dr.G.

"So I will be curious to hear how pups Bridget has... sounds like it could be quite the litter!" We shall see, Diane. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all,

I am having a good day all in all. My gas tank was below the "E" and I was totally broke this morning - but I ran into my normal gas station and asked the attendant - he is someone I talk to all the time- if he could do me a huge favour and lend me $2 to put in the tank so I could get into town and I would get it back to him on the way home. He said to make it an even $5.00. So, on the way home, cause BF helped me out, I bought him a timmies coffee as a bonus for his favour, but he was off shift. So, the young girl behind the counter got the coffee instead to her surprise.

Haven't done much today, but that's okay. Sun is out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, what goes around comes around. You have started a "pay it forward" trend that shall, hopefully, sweep the nation. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Marc, here's Jett enjoying his new fire truck with Dad pushing:


----------



## Cameo

Awwwww!!!! Boy, isn't he growing? Very cute and very happy looking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a great pic. That will be a family treasure for years to come. Soon, it shall be "Grandpa, might I have the keys to the RV?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. This week something good shall happen to/for you. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, a great pic. That will be a family treasure for years to come. Soon, it shall be "Grandpa, might I have the keys to the RV?"


You know Marc, I pondered that today and it will never happen.

By the time he is 16, some 15 years ahead, I will be 80 years old and won't have the RV then, given the average life span of a Canadian male is just that, 80.

Life is passing me by now. Used to be 20 years into the future was exciting. Now 15 years into the future spells something entirely different.

A sad realization to be sure, but very true and very near.

When I was in my 40s and 50s, I never even considered it. Now it won't leave my mind.

Please don't misjudge me by this, but I do acknowledge the end is nigh and something we all must face one day. Just hate it when it creeps up on me like that when I look at my grandson.


----------



## Cameo

Well Don, I guess it is the quality of life that matters anyhow. I hope to find that 15-20 years from now you are still clear of mind and active of body. It does happen. I do believe though, that we see things differently as each decade passes and we experience more of the joys and sorrows that life brings, and as we meet each challenge. 

I know that I would find it very rewarding to still be chatting with you 15-20 years from now. 

Anyhow, it is time go tuck myself in with my book and hope the kittens settle quickly so I can sleep. For tiny balls of fluff they can get into a terrific amount of mischief 

Nite Marc, Nite Don, Nite all!


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight! 

Don... wonderful picture of the grandson, Jett... and BTW I concur with Jeanne's words of wisdom to you. You just keep on getting the best out of life that you can and enjoy that family of yours and take good care of yourself and everyone... you are IMO still a young enough man...


----------



## Ena

My daughter phoned me today to wish me a Happy Father's Day and went on to say that it's because I'm both a mother and a father to her! 

Hope Monday morning is kind to everyone


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have our classic Summer Buffet ready when you are up and about. As always, freshly brewed coffee and tea are being made as I write. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did not mean to bring you down with thoughts of your own demise.

"A sad realization to be sure, but very true and very near.

When I was in my 40s and 50s, I never even considered it. Now it won't leave my mind." 

While I am not thinking like this re my life, I am thinking this way about my working career. I have been working since I was 16, and now that I am 60, with 4-5 more work years ahead of me, I am unsure of what lies beyond that point. I don't fret about it, but I am now starting to think about retirement, whereas before, it was just a word ................ out there ............. somewhere in the future. We shall see.

So, enjoy your time now, as you have, and "keep the faith".

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Today is a new day and it's raining lightly. This is a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to hear you folks are getting rain. How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I am tired today. I had a very long and involved two days with a BD party mixed in the middle.

I spent the time rewiring my motor home and twinning the TV/video system. I now have at GPS dish on the roof for digital TV and an entirely newly installed system with a portable dish for HDTV and Blue Ray capability. I now await the arrival of the 40" Samsung HDTV I ordered so I can install it and complete the job.

That gives me twin satellite systems with one screen above the other, one digital and one HD/Blue Ray. The wiring/installation was a real test of my skills and took me two days, but I am pleased with the result.

Now when golf and the CFL are on at the same time, I'm in business.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, Morning Don.

We have sun and heat scheduled for most of this week, but since we have had rain for at least a couple of the past days, that too is a good thing. (other then the fact that I now need to mow the lawn again hahaha)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Good luck with the lawm mowing. How does the search for a new position, or student placement in a training program? Bon chance.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

I'm happy that I have another day to enjoy...WOOT!
Tomorrow, who knows? I could get flattened by a steamroller, or smoked by a bolt of lightening or or or anything.....but as to the actual form and time of my demise, I am blissfully unaware.

Because I have a family, I plan for tomorrow.....but I enjoy TODAY!

I actually LIKE getting older, for the most part. I'm looking forward to turning 50 in a couple of years. That's a major milestone that too many do not make it to. ( I wasn't expected to make it out of early childhood - let alone get to 50!) 

So if increasing aches and pains are the cost of more days, I'm happy to pay and not even willing to consider a trade right now. 

WOOT!

(and on that note: Yes PLEASE Marc, I'll be pleased to enjoy a summer breakfast buffet plate and hot coffee)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. That is a good philosophy of Life.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Marc! 
I live it.
Birthdays are GOOD for us! The MORE we have, the longer we live! WOOT!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc!
> I live it.
> Birthdays are GOOD for us! The MORE we have, the longer we live! WOOT!


Kim, another interesting philosophy of Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A moose walked by my house about two hours ago. Sadly, by the time I got my camera, he had wandered off into Churchill Park. So much for living in the center of St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have been grading finals since about 6AM. Thought I would take a break and make everyone some freshly brewed tea and coffee. I have set out a breakfast buffet, so, everyone can have whatever they want. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Coffee's good after two hours getting mybirdie.ca up and running today. Didn't do a darn thing on it yesterday. I find that some days are a real grind keeping the site going every day of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. The coffee this morning was from Cuba. My wife brought it back for me as a Father's Day gift, since I sent her to Cuba as a Mother's Day gift.

I would think that finding the various unique weg pages and numerous pics would be a bit grinding on certain days. Still, you have done it for a year and have a site to be proud of. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good morning guys!

I am amazed at how much you do each day for MyBirdie Don...I'm not sure I would be able to keep up.....
You more than deserve a break every once in a while!

Cuban coffee? Woot! I'm up for a cup o' THAT! Thanks Marc! When is school "out" for you? When you have finished marking and have submitted the last grades?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Don and Marc

Don, today is the first time i visited mybirdie.ca and I am impressed by that site. 

I loved the narrative of Stay boy, stay. Reminds me to not talk to my car as it acts up!

Marc, I would like a cup of the Cuban coffee and toast, please and thank you. Everything is fine here other than the crappy weather of 20C and drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> I am amazed at how much you do each day for MyBirdie Don...I'm not sure I would be able to keep up.....
> You more than deserve a break every once in a while!
> 
> Cuban coffee? Woot! I'm up for a cup o' THAT! Thanks Marc! When is school "out" for you? When you have finished marking and have submitted the last grades?


Morning, Kim. Grades for Intersession have to be in on Friday, the 26th. I then have three grad classes that are ongoing until the the 21st of August. On Monday, I start four new undergrad courses with all grades due by June 26th. I will have until Sept.8th off as summer holidays since Labor Day is late this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. Toast and some freshly brewed Cuban coffee coming up. I find it stronger than our usual coffee. Very good, just stronger.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning to you Kim. I'm aware that you are a writer.. did you have any works published?


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just walked in the door from having taken Bridget to the vet. For those who want to know, the X-ray showed 5 pups. Judging from their activity last night (i.e., they were kicking and moving about), they seem healthy and active. Temps are still normal, so whelping might not happen today. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

whoo hooo, I do want to know Marc! I can hardly wait for this. Are you saying a certain temp indicates whelping? Wouldn't Bridget start scouting a good site for the birthing?


----------



## KC4

5!
Is that about typical for a first litter?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning to you Kim. I'm aware that you are a writer.. did you have any works published?


Good Morning to you Sharon.

Most of my published writings are O&G industry (Periodicals, Model agreements, course material) related or conversely, food related (Restaurant reviews, cookbooks, PR/marketing). 

I am working on a combo bio/travelogue & cookbook right now which is a little different...Unfortunately, it a little stuck right now in contractual "negotiations".

On the development run-way is a children's book which I also illustrate.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> whoo hooo, I do want to know Marc! I can hardly wait for this. Are you saying a certain temp indicates whelping? Wouldn't Bridget start scouting a good site for the birthing?


Sharon, it has something to do with progesterone. Progesterone is one of the vital hormones in the female that stimulate and regulate various functions, with birth being one of these functions. When the temps suddenly drop, that means a change in the progesterone levels, and then when they spike upwards above normal (which is about 100F in Bridget), that means that whelping is starting. She will go to her whelping box and start to nest. Then, we watch for contractions ......... and then, the pups. We shall see.

Maybe this is too much info and I apologize in advance for those who don't want to hear of the birth of the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> 5!
> Is that about typical for a first litter?


Kim, there is no set number. Rootie, the father of the first litter, was from a litter of two. Daisy, the mother of litters number one and two, had litters of 7 (one was stillborn) and 8, one of whom was Bridget. Jack, the father of Bridget's litter, came from a litter of 6. 

I am just hoping for 5 healthy pups. We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Good news about Bridget, Marc! 5 pups... wow... beats my guess of 3! 

Nice sunny day here so far... I say "so far" because one never knows about late afternoon in Calgary...


----------



## Cameo

G'day all.

Summer has arrived, we are at a humid 26 degrees with no breeze.

I painted the veranda railing yesterday - dried in no time at all. Going to put a second coat on today and it should dry even quicker!!!!!!! I got the hallway floor scuffed up too.

With the heat and my active brain I got about 3 hours sleep last night. 

Yup -Sunday is coming up and although my count was wrong, maybe my date will be correct

Have a good day all


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Wish I could send you folks some of our off and on rain. You all need it more than we do here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. 21C with a humidex of 26C, so it is humid here at well, with off and on rain showers. We actually need some rain.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dreambird

The situation is deteriorating here, I think we'll get showers at least.


----------



## Dreambird

Better yet, I just found out I "might" be owed some taxes from a previous year... now how often does THAT happen?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> The situation is deteriorating here, I think we'll get showers at least.


Diane, we are getting showers off and on all day and it shall continue until next week. Still, it will help our water situation to avoid any restrictions. We shall see.

AB needs this sort of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Better yet, I just found out I "might" be owed some taxes from a previous year... now how often does THAT happen?


That is great news. I find that with QuickTax, there are no surprise refunds. It has figured out what I owe or am due as a refund to the penny. 

So, enjoy your newfound wealth.


----------



## Dr.G.

In the final analysis, one cannot run out of time. There is infinite time. We are the ones who are finite. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

“Give students something to do, not something to learn, and the doing is of such a nature as to demand thinking, learning naturally results.”

-John Dewey



“Too often we give children answers to remember, rather than problems to solve.”

-Roger Lewin


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am on "watch duty" tonight with Bridget. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. I have thrown two names into the hat for possible names for the pups. Tootsie is one name, and Jeannie is my other name, as in "I Dream of Jeannie" the 1960s American sitcom. Still, you might have a namesake in one of the pups. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight (maybe)! 

I just got home from the H & R Block tax office and if this is true I feel like a great relief... boy, can I use that $$ right now! She says it takes about 2 months.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. I am on "watch duty" tonight with Bridget. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


Good luck with your watch duty! Here's my own story of being on watch duty overnight...

While in my late teens, I took the night shift for my aunt who raised thoroughbreds and arabian horses. An experienced breeder, she had a fairly elaborate set-up where we could watch a mare or two in the barn from the house with the help of a CCTV set-up. 

The camera was trained on the big thoroughbred mare most likely from her behavior and condition, to foal. Full view of this mare - head to hooves. The next likely mare to foal was in the stall behind - also viewable - but just the back and head (when up over the stall wall)...

The thoroughbred was fussy and walked the double stall - back and forth - back and forth. Ate a little drank a little, peed alot, but never did anything about getting down to business. 

The arab mare snoozed quietly - hardly moved a muscle. Layed down for a while and then got back up. Not unusual. 

Then I noticed that the Thoroughbred mare was excited about something....verrrrrry excited....about what was in the arab mare's stall. I couldn't see anything from my CCTV view, so I decided to walk down to the barn and check it out in person...maybe a skunk or something had gotten into the barn. 

It was a minutes old arabian filly!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have just made our classic Over the Hump Day breakfast for one and all. We have some homemade bagels, jams and preserves for your enjoyment as well, along with some freshly squeezed juice and freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Good night Marc... sleep tight (maybe)!
> 
> I just got home from the H & R Block tax office and if this is true I feel like a great relief... boy, can I use that $$ right now! She says it takes about 2 months.


Good for you, Diane. This must be a great relief for you ............ and a great feeling .................. sort of like reaching into an old coat and finding a $20 bill ................... just better. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good luck with your watch duty! Here's my own story of being on watch duty overnight..." Thank you, Kim. Nothing to report this morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Live as if you were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever." Gandhi


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, didn't get up until 7:30. Was up late so composed, edited and uploaded mybirdie.ca around 1:00 and hit the hay at 2:00. I think I might need a nap later in the day though.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang...

Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Hope all are doing well today, including Bridget. Love the Ghandi quote, thanks.

Off to check out MyBirdie soon...

Great news on the tax refund Diane! Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I am taking a break from grading and making grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch, with some OJ. Anyone interested???


----------



## Sonal

Grilled cheese sounds terrific. Can I get a little dijon mustard and some tomato on mine?


----------



## Dr.G.

That sounds like a grand combo, Sonal. I think I shall have that as well.


----------



## Sonal

It's my favourite way to have grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Dr.G.

It worked out quite well, Sonal. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just set out some freshly brewed tea and some homemade scones if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone...  It's a wonderful day here, sorry for those that wanted rain but...


----------



## Cameo

Well, summers heerrrreeeee!!! 87 Degrees F with a humidex of ???. Hot!!! Yes!
Hosed the dogs down, Failtle loves it but I have to leash Shayla to keep her in range of the hose, but it cools them down.

Congrats on the extra cash Diane, that's always nice.

Almost finished mowing the lawn and the darn lawnmower gave out. Won't stay running. Don't know what I did to it exactly, but thinking of disassembling the thing to find out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Rain is needed in parts of AB, so I hope that some comes overnight for you folks. 

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Only one of our doxies likes to be sprayed with water. The rest run and hide.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks for the congrats all, I'm eying up my list of things and their priority... 

I don't know about rain here, it's not in the forecast but then neither is 87º...  We're lucky to be in the low 70s. I think that's what bothers me most about Calgary... summers are just not HOT here... I could take the winter if there were a HOT summer as a reward.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, you would not like summers here in St.John's then. We get from 0 to 5 days of temps that would be 80F or a bit higher each July. Of course, we don't get the bitterly cold temps as they do in Calgary. My wife grew up in Edmonton and Calgary, so she agrees with you.


----------



## Dreambird

Does your wife prefer St. Johns to Calgary or Edmonton? if so, then probably so would I in spite of the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Does your wife prefer St. Johns to Calgary or Edmonton? if so, then probably so would I in spite of the snow.


She hates the damp winters here, the non-existent springs, but likes the pace of life here. Also, she can walk to and from work in 15-25 minutes, depending upon the direction of the wind. Also, with our current salaries, we could never afford a house our current size (3500+ square feet) in central Calgary or Edmonton. So, we are happy here. Might retire to rural Nova Scotia someday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am from dawn to dusk "possible puppy watch", which means I have to get up and take Bridget's temperature. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. My dear friend. Look to the rising sun for some better days for you and your family. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight. 

Perhaps one day I'll join you both in Nova Scotia... still don't know west or east, east or west. Of family members are not in favour of east...


----------



## SINC

Yeah, time to turn in too. Sleep one last time at 64 years old. 7:12 a.m. makes it 65 officially. 

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have 65 different breakfast treats to start of The Day of Don. This shall be followed by 65 different luncheon items and a grand Birthday BBQ in Don's honor, complete with a cake. Enjoy.


----------



## medic03

HaPpY BiRtHdAy DoN!​:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Hope you have a really wonderful day.


----------



## Cameo

Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday dear sweet Dooon
Happy Birthday to You.

OMG but you look great for your age!

Be thankful the song is in print, vocally it would be painful. Singing is NOT one of my talents

Have a great day all, will pop in later.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang GAng! 
And Happy Birthday Don! Heading to MyBirdie to see if the party has started there already!
Woot!

Thanks for the Don 65 breakfast varieties this morning Marc...how was night watch.??...


----------



## bhil

Morning all! and Happy Birthday Don!

I think it's time someone came up with a new measurement for landscaping materials, one that adequately describes what a person is getting into. Ordering 5 yards of rock for the front yard didn't seem like it should that big of a deal, until I spent every free moment for the last week shovelling it all, and I still have about half a yard to go.


----------



## SINC

Morning folks and thanks for all the BD greetings. Let us not forget that Sonal's birthday is next on the 4th.


----------



## MLeh

Sean: And now you know where the expression 'the whole nine yards' comes from. And aren't you glad you didn't get it. 

A quick 'good morning all', before I head out on the road again. Half way through a whirlwind tour of Alberta. In Camrose today, and hope to end up somewhere west of Edmonton tonight. Yes, that's me, standing with a bunch of guys in the middle of a field, all of us looking down a manhole. (I'm plenty sun and wind-burned right now. Think I'll wear a hat today.)


----------



## SINC

> Yes, that's me, standing with a bunch of guys in the middle of a field, all of us looking down a manhole.


I've had the pleasure of seeing Elaine in person, standing looking down a manhole with a bunch of guys. She looks pretty good, hat or no hat!


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Morning folks and thanks for all the BD greetings. Let us not forget that Sonal's birthday is next on the 4th.


I think somebody else might squeak in before then...


----------



## Dreambird

Happy Birthday Don!

Hope you have a wonderful day my friend!


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> I think somebody else might squeak in before then...


Yikes, and so you will Sean, on the 30th!


----------



## Dr.G.

I am running out of birthday cake mix and hats. Anyone interested in a birthday flan with fresh fruit???


----------



## Dr.G.

Serving 4PM High Tea and Birthday Cake in the Cafe Chez Marc. For those who desire something a bit stronger, we have all of Don's favorite beers, ales and single malt Scotch at The Hair of the Doxie Den. Enjoy.


----------



## Bolor

Many happy returns, Don.


----------



## Dreambird

Fruit flan sounds good Marc... and a nice herbal tea for me...


----------



## Cameo

My posts keep getting lost...........I posted this earlier today but I don't see it anywhere so here goes again.


Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday dear sweet Dooonnnnn
Happy Birthday to You.


----------



## Ena

A very Happy Birthday to you Don. Best of health too


----------



## Dr.G.

Have to call it a night early. Bridget's temps have fallen ................... so, when they shoot up again, that means the pups are on their way. So, I have the 10PM until 5AM shift, when my wife takes over, or the pups start to arrive. 

So, sleep well, my friends, and have a peaceful night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, if you are reading this, your name, along with Jeanne's name, is in the running for puppy "call names". So far, we have Jeannie, Vickie, Tootsie, Valerie and Natalie for girls, and Robbie, Donnie, Charlie, Danny and Mickey for possible boys names. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Night Marc - Good luck with the pup-watch! Hope to hear good news in the a.m.!


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... we await news!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Since Marc seems to be BUSY this morning (WOOT!).....I have prepared a breakfast of waffles and fruit, coffee and tea for anyone who wishes to indulge and await the news....

Nice day in Calgary today....The resident teen is finally out of school and has the whole summer ahead....One of my favorite days as a kid!


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim. If I didn't know better, it would be my guess the pups are on the way and Marc is tied up with the delivery.


----------



## KC4

Yep Yep - That would be my guess too! He's being a mid-whelper! WOOT! (WOOF!)


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... puppies on the way?  Woot woot!!!


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Yep Yep - That would be my guess too! He's being a mid-whelper! WOOT! (WOOF!)


Good one Kim :lmao::lmao: That would be my guess too. 
Thanks for the brunch but don't forget Timmy's coffee!


----------



## bhil

Or, being as he was on the 10pm-5am shift, he may just be asleep...


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Good one Kim :lmao::lmao: That would be my guess too.
> Thanks for the brunch but don't forget Timmy's coffee!


Timmy's c'ming' right UP! 



bhil said:


> Or, being as he was on the 10pm-5am shift, he may just be asleep...


Good Point!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. No pups yet. She went into labor at about 5AM and is still panting and having "small" contractions. I slept a bit from 5AM until 7AM, and my wife and I are taking 2 hour turns staying in the whelping room with Bridget. My wife thinks that tonight will be the actual whelping time. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are going to take poor Bridget to the vet's office. She has been in labor for nearly 14 hours and is getting really tired, which is not good if you still need to deliver five healthy pups. Wish us well, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Oh Dear - Good Luck Marc and Mrs G and Bridget!
Please update us when you can!


----------



## Dreambird

Oh dear, poor Bridget... good luck at the Vet's. We await good news!


----------



## Cameo

Oh my, Marc you know our thoughts are with you and Deb and Bridget. We will be waiting for the good news.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hi hi hi!!*

Hi Everyone:
I know I have a lot to apologize for and I hope you all forgive me for my withdrawal into silent land BUT.....I WAS TOLD, by Sharon and Kim, that Dr. G's puppies are on their way!! i MUST be here for this. You know the song, 'If EVer I Could Leave You'? Well, that's me with you guys in the Shang. So I'll take a few moments before i go out for dinner this evening, and catch up on a few posts. I take it there are a few things happening in the land of the tummy pups? I have all my body crossed for a wonderful delivery. Please keep us updated and oh yeah, 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DON!!

Much love,
Vicki the Vanished


----------



## SINC

Welcome home Vicki!


----------



## ciaochiao

*My Don!!*

And my greatest apologies for the belated Happy Birthday Wish to our Don! How did you celebrate the fete? 

I sure hope that Bridget's ok and in a few hours we'll hear about those beautiful tummy pups. Speaking of.....how's your dog Don?? Does he still bite (Peter Sellers accent). How's Ann? 

Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

hi ya Vicki!

Isn't it amazing that newborn tummy puppies are on the way? Gosh I sincerely hope that Bridget and the unborn puppies are going to be fine. We'll keep our toes and fingers crossed!


----------



## Ena

KC4 said:


> Yep Yep - That would be my guess too! He's being a mid-whelper! WOOT! (WOOF!)


Or a doggie doula? 

Here's hoping all is well with Bridget.


----------



## SINC

Does your doog bite?

S'not my doog.


----------



## KC4

Welcome Back Vicki!


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Vicki. Now this should bring Bridget some good luck. Vet said that she is fully dialated, but that her water has not broken, nor has any of the water sacs that protect each pup (which is good). So, he thinks that the pups will come tonight or tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

You'll both be sleeping in shifts. Did Bridget stay at the vets for the birthing or did she come home?

Birthing is such a gooey messy job, but I feel blessed by the two times I have been a part of it (other then giving birth to my own kids, but that was in the doctors hands not mine, so seems a different thing to me)

Hi Vicki. Shang did seem kind of quiet without you, glad to have you back. I understand you were sick and I hope that you are feeling better. I am probably close enough to have brought you some chicken soup if I had had the gas.

Happy belated Birthday.

My two dogs were playing tug of war with a rubber ball, neither one would let go. Failte decided to lay down to see if he could twist it out of Shaylas mouth but only ended up being dragged on his belly across the floor. Long and skinny at about 60 pounds it looked funny and they both dropped the ball when I laughed at them.

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for Bridget, hope she has them soon so everyone can get a good night sleep. 


I think Dons is glad that Don's dog is not his


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> I think Dons is glad that Don's dog is not his


Don't get me wrong, I love dogs. We've had purebred Lhasa Apsos in our home since our first one in 1977.

It's just that this one is a bad dog in that he bites, drawing blood every time, without any type of warning. It is always when he has been afraid and it matters not who he bites. It is clearly Crystal's dog as he sleeps in her room and stays with her when she is home.

We've tried everything we know to change his behaviour, but nothing has been successful. Since we did not get him until he was just over three months old, we suspect he was abused in his first home.

He is smart, knows many tricks, loves to play ball and lives for his wading pool on a hot day. He simply loves water, so all is not bad as the biting only happens a few times a year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Still no pups. We called the vet and he said that we should consider a C-section if there are no pups by about 2PM. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it would appear you will have pups one way or another today. Good luck with your quest.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning everyone..
Poor Bridget - she must be exhausted by now. (as well as you humans) 

Hang in there everyone. Good luck with getting the pups safely out, - whichever way it happens. Has Bridget been eating and drinking at all through her labour? She needs to keep up her energy as much as possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am so very pleased to announce the birth of Harbour Deep's Ode to Joy "Jeannie" at 1020AM here in St.John's. Mother and pup are doing well. Just taking a brief break to make some fresh coffee for my wife. 

So, one down and four to go. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## sharonmac09

whoo wee! Awesome Marc! :clap::clap: Can't wait for the other four.

Don't forget to take some pics!


----------



## Cameo

Wooohooooo! Congrats Marc, Deb and Bridget! Mama dog is going to enjoy her next nap for sure, as well as you and Deb.

Don - my comment was regarding that particular dog as I knew it bites. He sounds like a one person dog is all. 

BF has gone on his first " group run" with his motorcycle. I told him this is the last time he leaves me behind. The chapter he joined takes new riders out to show them the rules of riding in a large group so that everyone is safe. BF has never ridden with a passenger so he will do this "lesson" and then we will get my helmet so that I can join with him on the next rides. We would like to do the charity rides. I met some of the others in the chapter and they seem very nice.

I have left some cereal and fresh fruit, and I picked up some muffin and croissants as well.


----------



## SINC

That's one down and four to go Marc. Much success!


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... so we have one puppy! :clap: Good luck with the rest and I do hope things speed up a little for poor Bridget, it sounds like she's having an awfully long and tiring labour. Hope Marc and Mrs. G are holding up as well!

I saw Vicki a page or so back! Welcome home Vicki!!! It's so good to see you here again...


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, everyone. As of 3PM we have three girls, Belle, Jeannie and Poppy. My wife would like one more girl and a boy. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> whoo wee! Awesome Marc! :clap::clap: Can't wait for the other four.
> 
> Don't forget to take some pics!


You jest, of course. :lmao: I have a four gig SDHC card that is nearly full. However, I have taken many video clips of the actual contractions and birth. I also have loads of pics and I shall post one or two so as not to chase away those who don't want to hear/see items re the doxies.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> You jest, of course. :lmao: I have a four gig SDHC card that is nearly full. However, I have taken many video clips of the actual contractions and birth. I also have loads of pics and I shall post one or two so as not to chase away those who don't want to hear/see items re the doxies.


Of course Marc, I knew you would be taking tons of pics but it was a somewhat subtle reminder that I want to see them. Please with double fudge icing on top? You could always send them as attachments to my email? I could also forward them to Vicki? If you have time and you're not too bushed, that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, that would be the best thing. Email me at [email protected] and I shall reply with email attachments. That way, I can show you a cross section of pics and you could send them on to Vicki.


----------



## Dr.G.

C'est fini. Last two, both boys, were born and this is it for Bridget's first litter. Luckily, she is fine as are the pups. I appreciate all the concern people have been sending to me here and via PM. Merci beaucoup, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Congrats to you, Deborah and Bridget, Marc. Glad to hear all is well. Good job! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. I appreciate these thoughts. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

WOOT! WOOT! WOOT! WOOT! WOOT! (a 5 WOOT Salute!)

Congratulations to you Marc, Deb , Bridget and Harbour Deep! Like the girls' names...what are the boys' names?


----------



## Dreambird

KC4 said:


> WOOT! WOOT! WOOT! WOOT! WOOT! (a 5 WOOT Salute!)
> 
> Congratulations to you Marc, Deb , Bridget and Harbour Deep! Like the girls' names...what are the boys' names?


I agree!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> WOOT! WOOT! WOOT! WOOT! WOOT! (a 5 WOOT Salute!)
> 
> Congratulations to you Marc, Deb , Bridget and Harbour Deep! Like the girls' names...what are the boys' names?


Thank you, Kim. Girls are Belle, Jeannie and Poppy. Boys are Buzz and ???? We can't agree on the last boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Diane. You should share your creativity here with the group. You are a fine artist. Just a thought.


----------



## Dreambird

You're welcome Marc... but the piece is now yours!  Other than being the artist I've given you full rights to it... I send Marc a high res. version of this:


----------



## Dr.G.

I truly appreciate the thought, effort and gesture, but I give you your full copyrights back. It is the kindness of the gesture that I appreciate. Merci, my dear friend.


----------



## Dreambird

As you wish...


----------



## SINC

Every Saturday, I get a recap of visitors to mybirdie.ca and every Saturday it continues to blow my mind. It just keeps spreading across the world. Sorry to bore you guys with this, but check it out this week:


----------



## ciaochiao

*whooopeeeeeeeeee*

The Shang now has four, count em folks from everywhere - FOUR new babies!! Two boys, two girls. Those are beautiful names Dr. G. I am SO, SO, SO happy. It's the best thing I've heard in a month. Truly incredible. i am playing Beethoven's Ode to Joy. Then Tchaik's 1812 - all in the honor of our little Shang puppies!! Way to Go MY BRIDGET!! my girl Bridget!! I knew she was special all along - that's my baby puppy Bridget!! you did it mommy!!!! And you too Mrs. G!! you are THE mommy of mommy's. And Dr. G, you are a new DAD!!!!!!!!!!! Wow people!! We're aunts and uncles and cousins and stuff! Don- you have additions to 'The Family'!! Dr. G, why don't you call your little boy, 'Sync' as in Syncrhonized or Syncopated (I love that song). Belle and Jeanne are beautiful names. When can we see pics of Big Mom, little mom, Baby puppies, and Dads? 

Congratulations!! i am really glad you guys all emailed me to tell me of this wonderful long awaited, most welcome and beautiful event.:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Lots of love,
Auntie Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Don, where's...*

Hi Don:
What's that teeny little island to the west of NA and SA? Forgive my geography. Who the heck lives there? 
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

We lost one of the pups. We think that she asperated. Deborah did everything to revive her, but to no avail. We are both heartbroken.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oh Dr. G!!*



Dr.G. said:


> We lost one of the pups. We think that she asperated. Deborah did everything to revive her, but to no avail. We are both heartbroken.


Wait, wait, so there are four and were five?? Please tell me that was the case....I am so sad. of course you're both heartbroken as are we Dr. and Mrs. G.:---(

Please let us know updates about the pups Dr. G.
Vicki


----------



## Cameo

Marc, I am sooo sorry, there really isn't anything to say except that you did your best and you know that we are here for you. So very sad and so very hard. I know that I didn't want the kittens, but I would have been heartbroken if one had not made it. 

You and Deborah are in my thoughts and I wish I could help.:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Marc, I am sooo sorry, there really isn't anything to say except that you did your best and you know that we are here for you. So very sad and so very hard. I know that I didn't want the kittens, but I would have been heartbroken if one had not made it.
> 
> You and Deborah are in my thoughts and I wish I could help.:-(


Thank you for these kind thougths, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, there were three girls, followed by two boys. We left the room for about 20 minutes to give Bridget some time alone to rest. When I came in, she was trying to revive one of the pups. Then, my wife did everything she could, but it was too late. 

So, now we have two boys and two girls. Deborah might want to keep a pup from this litter, but I think that the pup that died was the one she wanted to keep.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Omg*

OMG Dr. G. I am sure that Mrs. G is in both pain and joy at this moment. I know how much you both adore all of the babies and to lose one is just unacceptable. I am angry - I just don't understand why beautiful little things have to go away. i am at the same time, really, really joyous over the birth of the other four babies but was hoping there were going to be six. One for each of the regular Shang members: Sharon, Kim, Jeanne, Don, me (usually), and of course, a personalized Glassman puppy. But there are four and those four are the most beautiful things to hit this earth in the last several days so I will await pics of the new ones AND my girl Bridget. How is little mommy doing? The pekes always had SO many problem with birthing. It was more treacherous than human birthing by far - at least with almost all of mine. I praise you, Mrs. G, and Bridget - who's so obviously an incredible mommy - especially her 1st litter. I'm proud of Jack too - he did have a hand in this somewhere along the line. But most of all, my prayers - and those of my kids, who have been told of the little one who passed, are with you guys. They're saddened and to quote my kids, 'Ah jeez, that so sucks!'. I don't have words to comfort you but I am sorry, like Jeanne. 

Please keep us updated and could you post a couple, just a couple of pics here for all of us to see?? I'm still a very, very proud auntie. I've never been an aunt and always wanted to be someone's aunt. I will love being Buzz, Joy's, Belle's, and ???'s auntie. I wish i could spoil all of them right now.

Lots of hugs and love for the new babies,
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Marc, I'm so sorry about the loss of the puppy... :-( That's so sad!

Don... Wow, what a map! Not boring at all... I wonder how all those people in all those places found your place. Friends? Google? The internet really is amazing for reaching out and "touching" people isn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Vicki for your kind words and thoughts. 

Thanks also to everyone who has been sending me PMs and emails. Please understand that I shall answer you in time. As well, I shall send some pics to all of you who have asked for them, rather than post them here, but that too will take time. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess that this would be a good time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, Bridget, Belle, Joy, Buzz, ??? and all the other Harbour Deep G-Doxies. Welcome to your new home! WE look forward to seeing your debut and incidentally, WHY can't you post them here Dr. G?? Everyone here wants to see them!
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

I was out for about an hour and checked the shang for news. Oh geez Marc and Deb, I am so very sorry about the loss of the puppy. It is indeed a very heart-rending situation.


----------



## KC4

Awwwwwww. I am so sad and sorry to hear about Poppy puppy....everybody is sad. My condolences to the family, Marc. Heartbreaking.

I hope everybody is doing fine this morning.....No BIG rush on the pictures - I know you must be busy there. I would like to see a couple in the Shang though, if possible. 

I've prepared a simple breakfast of cream of wheat, coffee, tea toast and jam if anybody is interested.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

*Poppy for Poppy*

.


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Don:
> What's that teeny little island to the west of NA and SA? Forgive my geography. Who the heck lives there?
> Vicki


Hee hee... Vicki I believe that is Hawaii! Geography apparently is not your forte!


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Sharon, Kim and MCB (welcome back, mon ami), thank you all for your kind words ........... and that was a beautiful picture, Kim.

We just got back from the vet after an all-nighter with Bridget. She was running a temp and we feared "milk fever", which would mean she could produce no more milk. Luckily, the fever broke at about 6AM this morning. So, the vet pronounced mother and pups healthy. 

I shall still send those who emailed me some personal pics, but here are two of mother, the four pups, and the closest the proud father, Jack, has gotten to the pups. All were taken this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, the names of the pups are Jeannie, Belle, Buzz and ??? I thought the fourth one's name is Poppy but apparently I'm wrong. Again I am sorry about the fifth. 

Very heartwarming pics Marc.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Dreary day here, raining and calling for rain all week. Guess it is time to do chores inside the house instead.

Sweet pups Marc, I love the one pup upside down with it's little ear flopped up! Hope that you and Deborah are feeling better today. I also hope that you get some sleep my boy!

Don - you are the talk of the world instead of the talk of the town, wow!!!!

Vicki - what say we all visit that little speck you spoke about - if that is Hawaii then I am packed and ready to go in five minutes.

Kim - nice pic!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, Sharon, Kim and MCB (welcome back, mon ami), thank you all for your kind words ........... and that was a beautiful picture, Kim.
> 
> We just got back from the vet after an all-nighter with Bridget. She was running a temp and we feared "milk fever", which would mean she could produce no more milk. Luckily, the fever broke at about 6AM this morning. So, the vet pronounced mother and pups healthy.
> 
> I shall still send those who emailed me some personal pics, but here are two of mother, the four pups, and the closest the proud father, Jack, has gotten to the pups. All were taken this morning. Enjoy.


Glad to hear things are settling downl Marc, especially after the fever scare. The pics are great, thanks - love the tiny pups and the anxious expression on Jack's face. 

Photo is from my garden this a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Marc, the names of the pups are Jeannie, Belle, Buzz and ??? I thought the fourth one's name is Poppy but apparently I'm wrong. Again I am sorry about the fifth.
> 
> Very heartwarming pics Marc.


Thank you, Sharon. Buzz and Woody are the two boys .............. from Toy Story.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sweet pups Marc, I love the one pup upside down with it's little ear flopped up! Hope that you and Deborah are feeling better today. I also hope that you get some sleep my boy!" Thank you, Jeanne. Yes, we are both sleep deprived.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Glad to hear things are settling downl Marc, especially after the fever scare. The pics are great, thanks - love the tiny pups and the anxious expression on Jack's face." A great pic, Kim. Merci. Jack is curious rather than anxious. Daisy, Bridget's mom, is anxious and really wants to see these pups. Maternal instincts run deep.


----------



## Ena

Marc, I hope the worst is behind you after the ups and downs of the recent days.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Thank you for the pics Marc, I'm so glad to hear that things are on a more stable footing today. Bridget and the two of you had quite a long rough time of it didn't you? 

I for one really love this peak "inside" though... I mean it! I had no idea how much the other adult dogs related to the mother and pups and the father seem to care and show concern. I'm often told I anthropomorphize way too much, maybe so but how would I really know? 

Anyway, the puppies are just lovely Marc, one of nature's little miracles! :love2:


----------



## sharonmac09

Diane, I didn't realize such a word exist. Wouldn't you say most men are guilty of anthropomorphism by attributing female qualities to vehicles?


----------



## ciaochiao

*My Million Cents*

Hi Everyone:

Yes, HONESTY and saying what we think has been the primary REASON the SHANG is family. I have been here and absent over the past month due to a variety of issues. it has been the love and kindness from people here in the Shang who have brought me back from a very slippery slope.

In the area of being honest: Dr. G is for me, the epitome of a father caring for a flock of at times, misguided, depressed, angry, and irate sheep. One of his passions happens to be the dogs that he and his wife breed. i have been a breeder and rarely was there a sentence in one breath that did not ALSO contain information about my dogs. I have welcomed the pictures of the doxies and their puppies since joining the Shang because they have truly brought smiles to my tear-stained face. For those who don't wish to look, there is a scroll or two-fingered function on your 'spanky new macs' so you may quickly by-pass what offends thine eye. As God said, if thine eyes offend thee, pluck it out. But the pics of the Pups do not offend me and as I only have one eye left, i don't intend to pluck it out either.

I used to have a professor who was the president of the Hemingway society in the US. I DO NOT LIKE HEMINGWAY. But I adored my professor. Each lecture, he would give an anecdote about some matter in some manner, connected to Hemingway and his dealings with Hemingway. At one point, my prof told me that my writing reminded him of Hemingway. I took that as a compliment based solely on the knowledge that this professor was a consummate educator and I was fortunate enough to be one of his students.

I see Dr. G as the glue to this family we call the Shang. There are several additional threads out there in ehMac whereby familiarity, love, and geniality are NOT fostered. I come here for peace, reflection, and quite candidly, to feel safe and welcome. The person who has done this on a consistent basis has been Dr. G. Following his lead have been Sharon, Kim, and Diane. Because of these people, under the leadership and gentle example of Dr. G, I have returned after each chasm of depression in which I have plunged.

I, FOR ONE, AM NOT TIRED of seeing pics of the pups. I want to see them, this is where I come in order to gaze upon faces that have nothing but pure innocence. I have also seen many other pictures here, which have brought smiles such as Jeanne's box full of kittens, Kim's new friend Baker, flowers-whose names escape me but are nonetheless beautiful, inventions that are like none other, grandchildren-whom I shall never hold or know, but nonetheless, give pride to the person who has posted. i have seen maps detailing geographic landmarks revealing the readership of a small, circular - places in the world that i shall never visit and some that do not interest me in the least. Yet i look. The picture was of obvious import to the poster and MUTUAL RESPECT, not merely honesty, is the power behind the longevity, love, and caring of this Shang family - an online family - who cares enough to actually contact individual members when they have been absent for any period of time. 

As an activist, advocate, and very loyal Shang member, i think that the excitement building for the birth of new life is crucial to the existence and justification of current life. As far as I am concerned, I am looking forward to seeing pictures of the new puppies HERE, in the Shang, where it's mentor, Dr. G, has made so many of us feel loved, welcome, and validated. For the rest of those who don't want to visit, then have a wonderful journey to your distant thread and may you prosper. I am certain, as I write this, that upon your return, you shall receive a warm, unprejudiced, non-vindictive welcome from the one person responsible for maintaining this thread ; Dr. G.

PLEASE POST YOUR PICTURES DR. G. i don't feel as if i have the time, energy, nor desire to go "searching" within ehMac for pics that belong here. Right here. Right under my post. I have in fact, searched many of those posts and become an accidental tourist. I have not found those posts to be beneficial in any manner, to my chi and judging from the number of others who never make it back to those particular destinations, they too, do not find those 'homes' a sanctuary. THIS, the SHANG, is our Sanctuary. 

LOOKING FORWARD TO POSTS OF THE PUPPIES
Uncle and Aunt Quasimodo -aka Vicki


----------



## Cameo

So, Vicki, I take it to mean you don't want to go to Hawaii? :lmao:


----------



## Cameo

This stupid thing first loses my posts yet again and then when I repeat it the lost one shows up


----------



## ciaochiao

*is that really...*

Hi Jeanne:

Is that really Hawaii?? I've been to hawaii a few times but never have seen it displayed that way. No, I'd LOVE to go back to Hawaii - WITH PICTURES OF THE PUPS IN TOW.

Are there pics up now? What and where am I missing this?
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Don:
> What's that teeny little island to the west of NA and SA? Forgive my geography. Who the heck lives there?
> Vicki





sharonmac09 said:


> Hee hee... Vicki I believe that is Hawaii! Geography apparently is not your forte!


Vicki, Marc has posted two pics earlier today and I don't know if he will post anymore. I for one would rather that he posts them here rather than through emails. Perhaps Marc can post a couple for each day? Surely there must be a compromise somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Thank you Jeanne, Sharon, Diane, Ann and especially Vicki for all of your kind words. They are truly appreciated. 

I shall attach two pics, with a less depressed Bridget and a curious Jack (dad) and Daisy (grandmother) at the window wondering when they shall get a chance to see/play with the pups ........... which won't happen for another couple of weeks. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

One more pic, especially sent out to Vicki, who has been loving and protective of her daughter these days. I find this pic very touching in that Bridget seems to have her leg around Belle as if to say "It's OK ........... mom is here." I guess that pic also extends to folks like Jeanne, Diane, Sharon, et al, who could appreciate the love of a mother for a child. Such a bond can never be broken. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yes!!!!!*

THANK YOU DR. G!!!!! Those are BEAUTIFUL BABIES!!! Wow, you and Mrs. G sure know how to 'pic 'em' My special girl Bridget looks pretty good too - I'm shocked, I thought she'd look a lot more tired and haggard but then again, we're talking about Bridget here:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

What are the names, left to right or vice versa?? Any close ups yet? When do they open their little eyes? Are they all doing 'ok'?:love2::love2:

Those pics of grandma and dad are PRICELESS! i love them. They look like they're just waiting to pounce in and play! Thank you so much for the pics Dr. G. I love the names. They are really beautiful and personally, I look forward to seeing a pic a day - at the VERY LEAST, because they change so much from day to day! Do tell when you post a video to YouTube. I'm looking forward to Mrs. G's 'little clips' of each one.. 

Well Shang Gang, I for one, am going to spoil these babies. I'm electing myself an honorary auntie. And for Bridget, an extra big, healthy, chewy bone made of only the finest ingredients from around the world!:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
Auntie Modo


----------



## ciaochiao

*Beautiful*

You know that song, 'Bring a Torch, Jeannette Isabella'? Well, this pic reminds me of the line:
"Beautiful is the mother, beautiful is the child."

Beautiful Dr. G:love2: And yes, that's my girl Bridget! What a wonderful mommy. I can hardly wait to see their little tummies getting all tubby and cute.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you liked the pics, Vicki. You have been through a great deal these past couple of weeks, just as Bridget has been through a great deal these past couple of days. 

I stayed up with her from 10PM to 6AM this morning, when my wife took over, to make sure she was not overheating. Luckily, the fever broke and she is on the mend. She does look haggard, but I won't post those pics. 

So, hopefully I shall be back making breakfast tomorrow morning, unless some other morning person does it for the Shang family. After all, it's a tradition ........... and traditions help to us to keep our balance .......... or so said Tevye in Fiddler on the Roof.

YouTube - Fiddler on the roof - Tradition ( with subtitles )


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh Marc, my heart is a-melting again! I for one have missed the photos for the past few weeks and would LOVE daily updates. Thank you Vicki for bringing them back! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, four people asked for emails with pics. To save time, I was going to ask if I could join these four emails, and anyone else who joins the group of people asking for pics, into one distribution list. The only problem would be for those on dial up. Still, I could send groups of pics to those on broadband. That way, only those who want pics as the pups grow will get updates as requested. 

I could post a pic or two here in The Shang every so often for the people who have sent me PMs here in ehMacLand but are not active Shang posters. I am amazed at the number of lurkers who read the Shang but have never posted here, people who have read about the puppies and what happened and wanted to extend their sympathies. 

We are family here in The Shang, and have an extended family beyond the active and occasional members who post here. Amazing ....................


----------



## ciaochiao

*Add me but...*

Dr. G, you can add me to whatever mailing list for everything Doxie. HOWEVER, I also think that the rightful place for Doxie pics, puppies, moms, dads, grandmas, et al, are HERE, right here, in the Shang. The Doxies are as much a part of the Shang as the rest of the human posters. I shall pm you with my email address Dr. G. I'm not surprised that there are many who read the Shang but don't bother posting. I'm glad that many don't bother because many in ehMac are very contentious and tempestuous in their lines of thought. The one rule that everyone abides by in this thread is respecting the non-argumentative ambience that you, Dr. G, have worked very hard to maintain. As far as I'm concerned, if not for the Shang and WAI, there is not much else which merits love and participation in ehMac. If the Mayor reads my post and decides to ban me for however long, I honestly don't mind nor care. There are far too many posters in ehmac who are simply brash, rude, unkind, and ignorant. I use the word ignorant in the dictionary sense. As a recent example, RG posted a link/pics to a rather dramatic bike accident. It was understandable that he, a social scientist, thought the incident was newsworthy. Its was equally understandable that some ehmac members found the graphics too shocking. One member however, took it much farther than necessary and called RG some very unkind names. This poster was neither reprimanded nor removed from ehMac even though this person is known to launch personal attacks when he is at a loss for true debate. I have found that censorship in ehMac is highly political and is extremely biased. I have stayed with this forum for one reason: the intellectual discussions have been enlightening but moreover, it is due to these sorts of posts that I have met and discovered incredible people such as you, Dr. G, Kim, Sharon, Diane, and a handful of other members who are able to put a point across without offending another.

i have been compiling all of the pics I remember to download, and making a small album that is intended to be shared online with other members. Many of those pics are of the beautiful pics I have seen in the Shang and several of those images are of the G-Doxies. I shall never tire of seeing your beautiful pups Dr. G and am so very pleased that the Gods have seen fit to give us four more to love.

All my best to my girl Bridget and a special hello to Buzz, Woody, Belle, and Joy. Thank you all for making a very, very sad person so very happy!
Love,
Auntie Ranter Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I shall post doxie pics within reason. That way, there should be no complaints. Doxie pups are not really cute until they open up their eyes and start to move about their area.

I hope this finds you well. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

ciaochiao said:


> . There are far too many posters in ehmac who are simply brash, rude, unkind, and ignorant. I use the word ignorant in the dictionary sense. As a recent example, RG posted a link/pics to a rather dramatic bike accident. It was understandable that he, a social scientist, thought the incident was newsworthy. Its was equally understandable that some ehmac members found the graphics too shocking. One member however, took it much farther than necessary and called RG some very unkind names. This poster was neither reprimanded nor removed from ehMac even though this person is known to launch personal attacks when he is at a loss for true debate. I have found that censorship in ehMac is highly political and is extremely biased.



For the most part I stick here in the Shang, but occasionally venture out. No matter what forum, there are always going to be those who are rude and ignorant and I think that unless the post was reported that it is hard to catch it all. For all we know, the poster was reprimanded privately. I don't know if this is the case, but trying to be fair. Sometimes I shake my head and wonder at these people, sometimes I get angry and add my two cents worth - even though I know that I should just scroll on past or go read a different thread.

I am one who requested emailed pix and I have no objection to being a part of a group list. You could also bcc if some people have issues with this. As for dial up - no worries there - I use a laptop and can always download pix at that nice little cafe in town, so my dial up is not really an issue. Send away!!!!

Hope everyone has a nice night, I am away.

Nite Marc, nite all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess maybe it is time to pull the pin and call it a night. Thanks again for all of the kind words and thoughts you have shared with me. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. With hopes that Marc and Deborah are sleeping in this morning I have left a simple breakfast for all. I hope I didn't miss anything.

The one thing I have really noticed with mama cat and kittens is the affection between them - mama quite often has a leg protectively over a kittens back, washing them or kitten will come and rub noses with mama. Very sweet.

Anyhow, have to get ready and go out. Take care all and talk later


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Thanks for the breakfast.

Sleeping in is not a real option in our house. My wife slept down in the whelping room, which is really a fully furnished bedroom in the back of the house. She is still worried about Bridget and the four pups and wanted to be there to make sure that all went well. It did.

I have the other five dogs to care for, so a late morning for me is 7AM. I have to start teaching summer school this morning, so I had to get up early as well.

So, how are you on this fine sunny day? Any developments on the retraining/education front? I envy you your abilities at fixing up your home. I have no talent when it comes to that area of expertise. 

Have a good day, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am starting on Sean's birthday cake for tomorrow. Does anyone know his favorite color? All I have left is some organic red, white and blue colors for Sonal on Saturday, which might be appropriate for me, but not her. Any suggestions for Sonal's cake would be appreciated.

As well, Don, might you be in charge of The Shang's Canada Day BBQ? That would help out. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but I just read that Gale Storm died. Her first TV series, "My Little Margie" was a radio show transferred to TV as a summer replacement for "I Love Lucy" in 1952. It was one of the few shows that I can remember watching with my mother.

I also read her book which chronicled her alcoholism battle in an autobiography published in 1980 and titled "I Ain't Down Yet."

A few of us here in The Shang might know who she was, which is why I posted it here and not in the general ehMacLand forum. 

What does that say about the age of some of us in The Shang????????????


----------



## SINC

Marc, I remember her big hit "I Hear You Knocking" back in the 50s best.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning shang gang

Sorry Marc and Don, I don't know who Gale Storm is. She must have been a fantastic singer for you to remember.

Thanks a bunch for the breakfast Jeanne.


----------



## bhil

Morning everyone! 

Marc, congratulations on the new pups! And my condolences for the one who didn't make it. 

Don, you're reader map doesn't surprise me at all. I usually end up surprised when I see local news pop up on your site, because I tend to forget it isn't one of the "big" news sites. Though I might not be able to say that much longer either. 

As for my favorite color, I'm sure someone will figure it out...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, that is Gale in all her beauty. Memories ................

So, how are you this fine morning? Still no rain I see. Sad for everyone in AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sean, and thanks for your kind words.

As for the color, I need it for the icing on the cake. There is a surprise party in your honor at The Cafe Chez Marc tomorrow, so everything needs to be just right. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Hope all the Shang Peeps and Pups are in good order today!

Thanks for the Brekkie jeanne. Good luck in your adventures today!

I smell a BIG party coming on...Sonal's Birthday, Sean's Birthday, Puppies, Vicki's return, Canada Day, Fourth of July, .....etc etc.

My best friend's Birthday is also July 1st. When she was little she thought the banners and the fireworks were for HER! HAaha!

Off to MyBirdie soon..


----------



## Cameo

I remember I love lucy, but I don't remember Gale Storm. 

Off to send out resumes.....this situation has to be resolved soooooonnnnnnnn.


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone... my laptop is in the good hands of Carbon Computing for some repair work, so I missed out on the pupplies being born. How exciting. Though it looks like I lost the pool.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

I remember the song "I Hear You Knocking"


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I remember I love lucy, but I don't remember Gale Storm.
> 
> Off to send out resumes.....this situation has to be resolved soooooonnnnnnnn.


My Little Margie was a summertime replacement for I Love Lucy .......... long before you were born, Jeanne.

Good luck with the resumes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, I have brought in expert birthday cake makers to help out with all of the celebrations.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning shang gang
> 
> Sorry Marc and Don, I don't know who Gale Storm is. She must have been a fantastic singer for you to remember.
> 
> Thanks a bunch for the breakfast Jeanne.


Sharon, I remember her in that it was one of the few shows I recall watching with my mom when I was a boy on those rainy days in the summer.


----------



## Ena

"What does that say about the age of some of us in The Shang????????????"

Marc, I remember Gale Storm too. I'm aging like fine wine 

Going down memory lane... How about,"The Adventures of Tugboat Annie" ?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> "What does that say about the age of some of us in The Shang????????????"
> 
> Marc, I remember Gale Storm too. I'm aging like fine wine
> 
> Going down memory lane... How about,"The Adventures of Tugboat Annie" ?


Ann, I recall watching Tugboat Annie back in '57 or 58. It was a Canadian production if I recall. As well, one of my favorite shows as a 7 or 8 year old kid was watching that Canadian Mountie, Sgt. Preston, patrol the wilds of the Yukon with his horse Rex and his faithful dog Yukon King. That was a great show.


----------



## Cameo

At least TV was clean back then. I grew up with Bonanza, The Mod Squad, and as a teen, Starsky and Hutch. They hinted at violence - but no where near as gruesome as movies and tv is when I stopped watching it and that was 5-6 yrs ago now I think.

I loved the I love Lucy show, Golden Girls, Three's Company - and the old movies like Singin in the Rain - I loved Musicals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, one of the best scenes ever filmed indoors of a Hollywood studio.

YouTube - I'm Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hopefully, I shall be up early enough to make breakfast for The Shang Gang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. My dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, Sean. Granted, I am 40 minutes early here in St. John's, but we get all of the big events here in Canada earlier than the rest of the country. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a fine birthday breakfast ready, complete with all of Sean's favorite treats. As always, fresh tea and coffee have been brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

For anyone interested, mother and pups are doing well. Pups are getting quite plump. For those who requested, I have emailed some pics of them to you all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to hear the pups are doing well. Rain is again in our forecast, but it looks nothing like rain out there again today. We've lost over 1,000 trees on city streets, dead of stress from lack of water in spite of city trucks driving around the city watering them. There are just too many trees for them to assist them all.


----------



## bhil

Good morning Marc and Don! And thanks for the breakfast and birthday wishes Marc! There are so many good things to choose from, I just may have to come back for seconds.


----------



## KC4

Happy BIRTHDAY Sean! 
And Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Thanks for Breakfast Marc!

I hope all are well, especially the Birthday Boy. Doing anything special for your Birthday Sean? 

I noticed that we've lost quite a few trees here too Don - lack of water - There are already many tinder dry fields around too. Sheesh!

Prepare to be water rationed soon Southern Alberta!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all

Happy b-day Sean. Hope your family is spoiling you rotten today!

Thanks for the pics, Marc. They are already showing their potential to be aaawwwww.
I especially like the second picture (the close up of the one pup). I have never seen 3 day old pups before and they are so vulnerable. Marc, i hate to impose but can you please post the second one here in the shang because i love to read the family members' banter about the doxies.

Good morning Kim. How are you?


----------



## MLeh

Happy Birthday, Sean.

---

Ref: Doxie pup pictures

Balance, moderation & mutual respect are the keys to harmonious co-existence.

I'm of the opinion that you could certainly post pictures here, Marc.

Just remember: balance and moderation.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Happy Birthday, Sean.
> 
> ---
> 
> Ref: Doxie pup pictures
> 
> Balance, moderation & mutual respect are the keys to harmonious co-existence.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that you could certainly post pictures here, Marc.
> 
> Just remember: balance and moderation.


Ditto on both subjects.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Kim. How are you?


Im doing fine thanks, Sharon....busy setting up a bunch of Mac stuff here at home today..
Updating my daughter's MacBook to Leopard 
Setting my my husband's new MacBook Pro (with OS X and Windows)
Setting up a new Time Capsule to have all of our Macs wirelessly back-up to it, including my Pro. 
Wish me luck!


----------



## medic03

MLeh said:


> Happy Birthday, Sean.
> 
> ---
> 
> Ref: Doxie pup pictures
> 
> Balance, moderation & mutual respect are the keys to harmonious co-existence.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that you could certainly post pictures here, Marc.
> 
> Just remember: balance and moderation.



Well said Elaine! :clap:

Hope you have a great Birthday Sean! are you doing anything special?


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning everyone... 

Happy Birthday Sean! Did I get the colour right? 

I believe you are right Kim, I can see water rationing coming too.


----------



## MLeh

medic03 said:


> Well said Elaine! :clap:





SINC said:


> Ditto on both subjects.


I can't claim authorship. I think Aristotle said it first.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> Good morning Marc and Don! And thanks for the breakfast and birthday wishes Marc! There are so many good things to choose from, I just may have to come back for seconds.


Sean, I made way too much .............. so come back for fifths.

Happy Birthday, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, i hate to impose but can you please post the second one here in the shang because i love to read the family members' banter about the doxies." Sharon, why don't you post the second pic since I can't remember which was pic #2? Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Happy Birthday, Sean.
> 
> ---
> 
> Ref: Doxie pup pictures
> 
> Balance, moderation & mutual respect are the keys to harmonious co-existence.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that you could certainly post pictures here, Marc.
> 
> Just remember: balance and moderation.


Elaine, I am emailing the pics to people rather than posting them here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. We need some rain here as well, but some is in the forecast for after Canada Day. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## bhil

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! I have nothing really special planned for today, I'll be going out for supper with my family and then coming home to start packing, since we are leaving for the cabin on Thursday.


----------



## Dreambird

Life is good today, Marc thank you...  I take it day by day as sometimes I feel like I'm strapped into the seat of a fast moving roller coaster that I can only sometimes barely control. 

Also, I just got back from a appointment with my Psych. which always raises my mood, even if it was a difficult session... it gets the "junk out"...  One thing I was telling him that I really miss is reading. I loved to read and I could read a standard 300-400 page book cover to cover in a couple of days no problem, even when I still worked. I can't anymore... I can't focus my brain... I go over the same paragraph, lose my place... AAArrrrrhhhggghh!!! I always said I'd be very upset if my ability to read were taken away... so I brought that up with him today in the hopes I can "retrain" myself a bit...


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! I have nothing really special planned for today, I'll be going out for supper with my family and then coming home to start packing, since we are leaving for the cabin on Thursday.


We have a big party planned for you tonight, Sean, so packing will have to wait. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"One thing I was telling him that I really miss is reading. I loved to read ...." How sad, Diane. I too love to read, and can't really go to sleep without having read something non-academic.


----------



## Dr.G.

" 'Tis the good reader that makes the good book." Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Dreambird

I agree!! Hopefully with some help I'll be able to retrain my attention span... maybe not to the marathon reading sessions I used to do, I'd be thrilled if I could a couple of chapters or three... 



Dr.G. said:


> " 'Tis the good reader that makes the good book." Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## sharonmac09

This is my fave that Marc has emailed me so far. For those of you who are not on the list, but would like to see the 3 day old doxie pup, here it is.

View attachment 9739


----------



## KC4

I see stripes! 

How long do the pups keep their stripes, Marc??

My sister has shown me photos of weimarainer pups and they too have stripes when they are first born....must be Mother nature trying to camouflage them...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, that is either Buzz or Woody (I can't tell the boys apart, but Deborah is able to), and Deborah now wants to keep one of the boys, since the girl she really wanted to keep was the little pup who died. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I see stripes!
> 
> How long do the pups keep their stripes, Marc??
> 
> My sister has shown me photos of weimarainer pups and they too have stripes when they are first born....must be Mother nature trying to camouflage them...


Kim, that is the classic wild boar coloring of a wirehaired doxie. His father, Jack, has a great classic wild boar coat, which is why he was able to win both his AKC and CKC championships.

I shall send you folks some more pics via email as I get some that show their growth. They are getting really plump now.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is giving us a "gift" of one of these pups ................ and I am giving us a gift of a new MacBook Pro. 

MUN will buy it for me and let me keep it until I retire. So, I said "Sure!!" I was going to buy myself a MacMini, mainly for the firewire port, since my old videocam has firewire only as its output. Sinc gave me some advice and suggested that it might not do all that I would want it to do. So, I waited ........... much like I did before I bought my trusty old iBook G4.

Now, with the new MBPs having this port, I can get iLife '09, which is what I wanted the MacMini for in the first place, and have the mobility that is handy. It is configured with a 15.4" LED screen, which I need for my vision, 2.8GHz with a 350GB 7200 HD, and since I got it with the Educational Price discount, I get an iPod Classic 120GB for $20 and a Canon MP240 All in One printer for $19. If I retire in 4-5 years I have to return it, but by then I will be ready for another laptop. We shall see.

So, free tea and coffee for all at The Cafe Chez Marc, and drinks are on the house at The Hair of the Doxie Den. Free cab service is also provided so that you don't drink and drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> I agree!! Hopefully with some help I'll be able to retrain my attention span... maybe not to the marathon reading sessions I used to do, I'd be thrilled if I could a couple of chapters or three...


Diane, I find that with my vision, I can't read as much as I want to anymore, especially at night. Such is Life. At times, you have to play the hand you are dealt ....................... and hope to draw an inside straight.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening Marc,

Congrats on the MBP. What are your plans for the ibook G4? If you are selling it, can you please give me first dibs?


----------



## Dreambird

This is so true... even once I manage to train my brain to behave a little less erratically I still wouldn't be able to read like I once did since I advanced from standard glasses to progressive lenses...  I just can't see as well to read anymore as I used to, I thought it was just me but others have mentioned it too, so... as I said a chapter or two... 

You'll like the MBP! Mine is 2 years old with one more year on the extended warranty and I've really enjoyed it. Not that it hasn't been some trouble... 2 month in it wouldn't charge the battery and needed a new logic board. A couple of months ago I had to have a seized up left fan replaced and now it won't charge the battery again... I know I'm going to have trot off to the techie again... I've got a very good one, but being computerless for the days it takes is harder than one would think! 



Dr.G. said:


> Diane, I find that with my vision, I can't read as much as I want to anymore, especially at night. Such is Life. At times, you have to play the hand you are dealt ....................... and hope to draw an inside straight.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening Marc,
> 
> Congrats on the MBP. What are your plans for the ibook G4? If you are selling it, can you please give me first dibs?


"From my cold dead hands ................" :lmao: You may have a doxie pup before I give away/sell my iBook.

No, I like the iBook for going out on the back deck and chatting here in ehMacLand. It is like a tank. It was my first Mac since my Mac LCII, so I am keeping it since it still works well. It was the last version without a DVD player, which I regret not waiting another six months. Still, I waited nearly two years to get that version, so I figured "It's now or never." Had Sinc not told me the ins and outs of the Mac Mini, I would have gotten the updated version of that because of the FW port.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, a friend of mine, who could not read more than a few sentences, is now on some form of mild antidepressant. He is not depressed, but could not focus. Now, he is able to proofread my articles and papers without missing a miscue .............. and he is fast as well as accurate. I shall ask him what his doctor prescribed.


----------



## sharonmac09

Okay Marc, you are a meanie but hey no hard feelings!  At least I tried! I wanted your ibook just for the reason you mentioned. Again congrats.


----------



## SINC

Hey Marc, great news on the MBP, you will love it! Congrats!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Okay Marc, you are a meanie but hey no hard feelings!  At least I tried! I wanted your ibook just for the reason you mentioned. Again congrats.


Sharon, I envision my son using iWorks on the MBP, and my wife and I using iLife 09. She has a Dell 10 or 12" Vista laptop/netbook (whatever) from work , which I can't even see. So, I really don't want to take the MBP outside with all of the tree pollen and doxie dander floating about, so the iBook is ideal. If I was selling it I would sell it to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hey Marc, great news on the MBP, you will love it! Congrats!


Don, I owe it in part to you for talking me out of the MacMini. Luckily, Apple put back the FW port into the MBP. I considered the MM when it was updated, but decided to "pull the trigger" when the new MBPs came out this month. MUN giving me $3200 helped make my decision. In 32 years, I have only gotten one new computer from them .............. an IBM Aptiva. 

So, free beers for you until I get another computer, Don. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall now have to go back and find that link you gave me about the attachment from a FW 400 to 800 cable. My Canon Videocam has the 400 output but the MBP has the 800 input.


----------



## Dr.G.

"So, free beers for you until I get another computer, Don. Enjoy. " I don't remember when the G4 iBook came out, but that was my last computer which I bought. So, I expect Don to be singing "When Scottish eyes are smiling" all the way home ....................... with true Scottish pipers escorting you from The Hair of the Doxie Den pub. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Canada Day to one and all in The Shang. It starts here in St. John's in about 43 minutes.


----------



## SINC

If you haven't seen the bear rescue story on mybirdie.ca yet today, take a peek. It is remarkable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Canada Day to one and all here in The Shang. A strictly Canadian breakfast this morning, with products from all 10 provinces and 3 territories. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you haven't seen the bear rescue story on mybirdie.ca yet today, take a peek. It is remarkable.


Good one, Don. So was the moral of the story -- Take a nap. :lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

Happy Canada Day! Canadian breakfast eh? Well then, I will have Maple syrup on rye pancakes with peameal bacon and a glass of apple cider.


----------



## SINC

And today's story on the Panda Thai elephants is interesting too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And today's story on the Panda Thai elephants is interesting too.


True. That pic of the full moon. Would that have been a real pic, or done with PhotoShop? I once saw a huge moon coming out of the Atlantic over Cape Spear, but nothing quite as big as that moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Happy Canada Day! Canadian breakfast eh? Well then, I will have Maple syrup on rye pancakes with peameal bacon and a glass of apple cider.


Coming right up. Would you like some Montreal-style bagels and some partridgeberry jam from St.John's as well?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up. Would you like some Montreal-style bagels and some partridgeberry jam from St.John's as well?


Sorry, but I find bagels too heavy, like a ball of lead in my stomach, but the jam on toast would be nice, thanks.


----------



## SINC

That shot of the moon is likely more camera technique with the telephoto than Photoshop Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That shot of the moon is likely more camera technique with the telephoto than Photoshop Marc.


Still, it's a great pic ................ as were the animal pics. There are two people at MUN that I know who go to your site for pics of cats.


----------



## SINC

Now how would two people at MUN know about cats on my site?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have shown a few people your site when I know that there are articles or pics that might interest them. Two secretaries in the Fac. of Ed. visit your site every so often looking for cat pics.


----------



## SINC

Ah, I see, said the blind man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, your fame spread coast to coast to coast ................. and across the pond as well. I am still amazed at the uniqueness of the stories you find. Your sports fellow, Swivel Hips, comes up with some good articles as well.


----------



## bhil

*Happy Canada Day Everyone!*

I'm at work today, taking time off to go to the lake for an extended weekend instead. It's always nice to work stat holidays, since there are very few peope in the office and it makes getting work done a lot easier (less interruptions).

Congrats on your new MBP Marc! I would like to upgrade my laptop, but can't justify it until my PB G4 dies. Unfortunately, that doesn't look like it's going to happen any time soon. I've never had a computer last as long as this laptop has, it almost makes me hate Apple for making such dependable products, I want to upgrade! Oh well, my hope is now that it lasts until Apple has a tablet out, at which point it will die a mysterious death . . . whether it wants to or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> *Happy Canada Day Everyone!*
> 
> I'm at work today, taking time off to go to the lake for an extended weekend instead. It's always nice to work stat holidays, since there are very few peope in the office and it makes getting work done a lot easier (less interruptions).
> 
> Congrats on your new MBP Marc! I would like to upgrade my laptop, but can't justify it until my PB G4 dies. Unfortunately, that doesn't look like it's going to happen any time soon. I've never had a computer last as long as this laptop has, it almost makes me hate Apple for making such dependable products, I want to upgrade! Oh well, my hope is now that it lasts until Apple has a tablet out, at which point it will die a mysterious death . . . whether it wants to or not.


Morning, Sean. Happy Canada Day to you as well. I find working at home allows me to be more productive than if I had to teach on-campus or teach online from my office.

I am going to find a vast difference between my G4 iBook and this MBP. While I would use iWork for my research and MUN presentations, I really want iLife for iPhoto and iMovie. So, since I don't plan to retire for another 4-5 years, I get the computer to use as I want without the hassle of having to pay for it myself. We are allowed a new laptop every three years, but I shall not be switching to something new.


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, you would never know what MUN would do upon your retirement. They might be happy to see you go!  Or they might present you with a nice gift.


----------



## Cameo

HAPPY CANADA DAY EVERYONE
Happy Belated Birthday Sean
Diane - have you thought about Reader's Digest? Maybe you could train yourself to focus by starting to read short stories - you may find it less frustrating if you can read something in its entirety. I am like you used to be - I can read 400-500 page novels in about two days and I can't imagine not being able to read a book. That is probably my only ritual - reading in bed before going to sleep


I ended up being out all day yesterday, so it is cleaning, sanding and scanning today. My parents have gone beyond the call of duty with helping my situation lately and I want to create a family slideshow for them to say a little thank you as I know they have my passion for family photos.

Have a great day all.

Great pix of pups Marc. 

Don - I will go through mybirdie tomorrow when I take my laptop to the cafe - dial up is not user friendly  I hate it.


----------



## Dreambird

That's a good suggestion Jeanne, thanks! Actually that was always one of my favourite times to read also... bedtime... 



Cameo said:


> [Diane - have you thought about Reader's Digest? Maybe you could train yourself to focus by starting to read short stories - you may find it less frustrating if you can read something in its entirety. I am like you used to be - I can read 400-500 page novels in about two days and I can't imagine not being able to read a book. That is probably my only ritual - reading in bed before going to sleep


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Marc, you would never know what MUN would do upon your retirement. They might be happy to see you go!  Or they might present you with a nice gift.


Sharon, since I teach 15-20 sections each year (my required workload is 5 courses), MUN's Faculty of Ed might miss me ............ or not. If they forget to request the MBP that would be fine with me. If not, I could get another one which will be different from the one I am getting in a few weeks. 

My neighbor, who has a MacBook Air warned me not to be disappointed when it arrives .............. and it becomes outdated by Sept. I said that I still had an iBook on the go, so I am not trying to stay up with the latest and greatest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Creating a family slideshow is a great idea. This is why I can't wait to get iPhoto and iMovie on the MBP. I love to create these sorts of projects.

"Great pix of pups Marc." More have been taken and I shall send the little group more this evening. Paix.


----------



## KC4

HAPPY CANADA DAY Shang Gang! 


Dr.G. said:


> My wife is giving us a "gift" of one of these pups ................ and I am giving us a gift of a new MacBook Pro.
> 
> Now, with the new MBPs having this port, I can get iLife '09, which is what I wanted the MacMini for in the first place, and have the mobility that is handy. It is configured with a 15.4" LED screen, which I need for my vision, 2.8GHz with a 350GB 7200 HD, and since I got it with the Educational Price discount, I get an iPod Classic 120GB for $20 and a Canon MP240 All in One printer for $19. If I retire in 4-5 years I have to return it, but by then I will be ready for another laptop. We shall see.


WOOT! The new MBP sounds very similar to the one that my Husband just got for his Birthday. He loves it. Loves how clear and crisp the images are on the screen. He sits in front of the TV watching his faves (BNN or TSN) and surfs away wirelessly and does his work. I haven't yet, but I am also going to load windoze on it so he can use some of the financial sites that are moronically not Apple OS X friendly. 


sharonmac09 said:


> Okay Marc, you are a meanie but hey no hard feelings!  At least I tried! I wanted your ibook just for the reason you mentioned. Again congrats.


My Buddy and fellow ehMacian The G3 Man is soon to be selling some iBooks if you want to PM him. 


Dr.G. said:


> Happy Canada Day to one and all here in The Shang. A strictly Canadian breakfast this morning, with products from all 10 provinces and 3 territories. Enjoy.


GREAT! Back Bacon, Pancakes and BEER! Sign Me up!


Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Jeanne. Creating a family slideshow is a great idea. This is why I can't wait to get iPhoto and iMovie on the MBP. I love to create these sorts of projects.
> 
> "Great pix of pups Marc." More have been taken and I shall send the little group more this evening. Paix.


WOOT! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, ALL the current and new baby G-Doxies.

happy Canada Day to all! 

I'm stuck in a limbo with Canada Day. July 1st is the birthday of the country I love. July 1st is the day that the Chinese people were SPECIFICALLY NAMED and banned from entering Canada. So, you can see my dilemma. At any rate, i celebrate the birthday AND I attend the Chinese Canadian Railroad Worker's memorial services on Blue Jay's Way in Toronto. And i wonder why I'm SCHIZO?????

I seem to be missing birthdays and pictures here!! Not to mention new Macs and all that jazz. OK, time for a puppy update please? Could you please post a few pics of the newborn baby doxies Dr. G? They change SO MUCH every hour after birth, it's hard to stay current.

Someone, please list birthday wishes I'm supposed to observe! Everyone - Toronto has a city strike that is hampering fireworks so........someone go watch for me please?

Happy CD to all and thank you Dr. G, for giving the rest of 'us canucks' a refuge from the storms.

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light Continental-style buffet awaits you when you arise. We need to eat light for the special 4th of July breakfast and BBQ this Saturday. I have made some freshly brewed coffee and tea. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"OK, time for a puppy update please? Could you please post a few pics of the newborn baby doxies Dr. G? They change SO MUCH every hour after birth, it's hard to stay current." Vicki, did you not receive the latest rounds of pics I emailed to you???


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada -- 

Dog Days Begin

The dog days (a period of 40 days starting July 3 and ending August 11) are named for the Dog Star, Sirius, which is visible with the rising Sun at this time. Ancients associated this sky picture with the hot days that coincided with it ................... every place but in St. John's. 

Still, we are due for some much needed rain. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just dropped by for a cuppa while mybirdie.ca is uploading this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We have some fresh bagels and Saskatoon-berry jam .............. interested?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc and Don

Yes I would love some bacon and eggs with OJ and milk. Please and thank you

We have plenty of rain here and in fact we are soaked.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good morning, good nite*

Morning all!

Actually, Dr. G, i didn't get the last round of pics. For whatever reasons, I found one set in my 'spam' box and have now marked your address as 'friend'. I have the 1st round of pics.

How's 'my girl' Bridget doing today? She's very protective of the babies isn't she? What a wonderful mom. It's interesting to see how 'natural' the bond and love is between mother/child. Is it one particular puppy she cuddles or does she do the same for all? Which one is the lightest? I really like the names you've chosen. Where does 'joy' come from - I see the other three names in Disney movies but don't remember any character named Joy.

Thanks for breakfast but I'm going back to sleep after being rudely awakened by my 3 kids who are heading into camp this morning. i hope the weather remains friendly since the two boys are going on a field trip to Ontario Place today. My daughter is 'working' at another camp as a 'Counsellor In Training' - CIT. She gets an honoraria at the end of the 8 weeks - a whopping $200!! But it guarantees a job next year and it's the 1st real paycheque she's ever had outside of this home.

Good nite everyone, until I see you all again in the afternoon! Stay dry Sharon!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc and Don
> 
> Yes I would love some bacon and eggs with OJ and milk. Please and thank you
> 
> We have plenty of rain here and in fact we are soaked.


Morning, Sharon. Your breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.

Rain is on the way here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Vicki. I shall send you the second round of four pics of the pups. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks again for the Doxie Pic Email Marc - They are really growing. 

And since I know Don is not going to eat his Bagel, I will gladly snag it. Woot! 
Porridge for you, Don! 

I am preparing for a big dinner gathering here this evening. A huge Prime Rib roast (~14 ibs) mashed potatoes, gravy, Yorkshire Pudding (Popovers, actually) and probably a giant salad of some sort.

Nice fresh morning here after all the rain. Ahhhhhhhh.......


----------



## Cameo

Kim, now I am drooling - can I come for supper too????

Good day all, hope that everyone is well.

Thanks for breakfast and I am off to check my email and then out the door for this mornings errands. Catch you all later.


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Kim, now I am drooling - can I come for supper too????
> 
> Good day all, hope that everyone is well.
> 
> Thanks for breakfast and I am off to check my email and then out the door for this mornings errands. Catch you all later.


Yes! Y'all are welcome...just don't be late because the 6' 4" son will quickly vacuum up all unattended leftovers. :lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thanks and thanks*

Thanks Dr. G! I will anxiously await the pics. How's Bridget doing? I hope you don't mind me calling her 'mine' and I know she's Mrs. G's but I get a bit possessive over puppies from time to time - and i did always like Bridget....

Just before I try to go back to sleep - I need the rest, my 'artheritis' is really acting up these past couple of days, i wanted to say something....

In case I disappear again for a while or just get behind in reading after my job starts next week, I wanted to thank you Dr. G, for creating this sanctuary here in the Shang. I don't know if i've ever thanked you before but I'm doing it now. Although i've been an ehMac member since 2005, I've never participated with more than interests in the classifieds and at times, the technical support threads. After meeting and interacting with you in another thread, I became far more involved and with your kind invitation, joined a thread that has become my 'home' with a family. I'm an only child and after both my parents died in '87 and '92, I've only had my children as family - oh, and my pups. in the Shang, I have found three amazing friends- Sharon, Diane, and Kim, plus an incredible mentor in you Dr. G. I suffer from several maladies the most debilitating being my long-standing fight with depression. But even through the past year of some very depressing events, I have always been compelled to life through the Shang and its members. I find many of the other threads and members in ehmac, very contentious and personally offending - even though I'm not necessarily the person being offended. The Shang however, has one very golden rule: leave your nasties at the door upon entering. In addition to the wonderful atmosphere you have created in the Shang, i have the added delight of seeing the G-doxies play, sleep, and now - bring new life to an otherwise dreary and mundane world. My children, who all suffer beside me when i'm in the 'dumps', have also been extremely grateful for the 'extended family' I have in you and the Shang. So, a gigantic 'thank you' Dr. G and an extremely grateful hug to Mrs. G and all your little doxies who bring so much love to the Shang, myself, and my own children - including my dogs - who are also delighted with their new 'cousins'. i have honestly shown pics of your doxies to my pups. Sushi - the girl, actually investigates their pics when I enlarge them on my system! It's unfortunate that Hedgie - my 4-legged son, has no interest in starting a 'family' because Sushi would be an excellent mom. Recently, my son's girlfriend moved in with us. She has a guinea pig that is around 5 months old. Shockingly, Sushi and the gp - whose name is 'Puffball', are very close. i was stunned by the bond. I've never seen a gp and shih-tzu play with each other. Sushi is an overly affectionate doggy - ALWAYS licking to the point of annoyance. But with puffball, the affection is welcome and returned! Anyway, I will conclude this monologue with a reinforced 'thank you' for creating, maintaining, and always ensuring a home with a 'hearth'. I have come to regard you as my 'northern star'. Have a wonderful day Dr. G, and I hope to see Bridget and the pups very soon - but in case my email gets wonky again, perhaps I could ask that you post a very recent pic of mom and babies here - in the Shang - where everyone else can enjoy them as well?? Please - and thank you! Incidentally, have you seen Screature lately? 

Good nite AGAIN and I'm hoping that Mrs. G uses the Saskatoons for perhaps, a pie?? I hate pie but LOVE S'ktoon Berry Pie. Thanks!
Many many hugs from Vicki and her TO family of SEVEN


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Jeanne and Kim

OMG I am simply drooling here. Kim, you tell that boy of yours to save some for us.

Isn't this picture an absolute must have for your iphoto! Love it!
View attachment 9755


----------



## sharonmac09

GGOD MORNING Vicki!

MY aren't you active this morning for such a night owl!

Do you have any pics of Sushi and Puffball interacting with each other that you can post here?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good idea!*



sharonmac09 said:


> GGOD MORNING Vicki!
> 
> MY aren't you active this morning for such a night owl!
> 
> Do you have any pics of Sushi and Puffball interacting with each other that you can post here?


MORNING SHARON!!- my unwavering friend

Thanks for posting the pic - you're so right - it's simply beautiful. I just rec'd Dr. G's 2nd round of pics. They are SOOOO cute!!!!! I want to put them in my pockets and walk around, showing them off - even though I had NOTHING TO DO with their conception or birth - although I did eat the herbal fertility herbs  that were for Bridget.....

You guys aren't letting me 'go back to sleep'!! Between Wimbledon's semifinal match (S. Williams and Dementiava) KIM'S MOUTHWATERING SUPPER MENU :love2::love2::love2: and your puppy post pics, i'm having a hard time blanking my brain:lmao::lmao:

What you've just said about sushi and puffball interacting is an excellent idea. i'm going to grab one of the still cameras and have someone else on my mini-dv camcorder the next time Sushi and PB play. It is so cute!! Thanks for the idea. As soon as i capture something on 'tape', I'll post. 

Now, i'm going to TRY and lay down, ignore my system, and take a rest. I've just taken some of my painkillers hoping to knock out the joint/back pain so I won't be further distracted from sleep! MAybe i'll try a cup of herbal tea as well - although it is rather hot here today. 

Talk to everyone later (I'm lying - I'm off to steal Kim's amazing supper - I'm POSITIVE it's going to be incredible because Kim simply can't do anything poorly!!)
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Hahah! Vicki - You better be quick and agile - this is "The Big Guy's" favorite dinner....and did I mention he's a MMA fighter in his spare time?? :lmao:

If you like saskatoons, I know just the place for you - Just 10 minutes outside of Calgary city limits is a Saskatoon Farm - They have a Restaurant called Giddy Up Cafe that serves all things saskatoon and amazingly, the best mexican food that I've had since living in Texas. 

Next time you travel this far west - I'll be more than glad to take you and yours there. Woot!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ha!*



KC4 said:


> Hahah! Vicki - You better be quick and agile - this is "The Big Guy's" favorite dinner....and did I mention he's a MMA fighter in his spare time?? :lmao:
> 
> If you like saskatoons, I know just the place for you - Just 10 minutes outside of Calgary city limits is a Saskatoon Farm - They have a Restaurant called Giddy Up Cafe that serves all things saskatoon and amazingly, the best mexican food that I've had since living in Texas.
> 
> Next time you travel this far west - I'll be more than glad to take you and yours there. Woot!


Hi Your Honorable Wootness:

MMA??? then he doesn't stand a CHANCE against me - did i mention that I'm a RBLF (Roast Beef Lover Fighter)? I figure at 6'4 and me about 5/3, i can hit him in the tummy, disable him for 30 seconds, and grab your dinner then RUNNNNNNN!!

I've never made Yorkshire pudding but have eaten it and when made properly, they are amazing! i also happen to be a nut about mashed patooties and gravy. I'm grabbing ALL the roast which is even remotely pink. I LOVE rare but can be 'forced' to eat MR to M. As for the Saskatoons, I will take you up on your offer - I have never been a pie person but one summer, I spent two months in Prince Albert where a friend of mine had a grandma who made the most incredible crusts. i could just dine on the pie crusts alone. Then one day, she put a piece of S'ktoon berry pie in front of me and i thought i'd have to force it down - NO WAY!! It was SOOOOO good, i asked for a 2nd piece. The last time I actually ate 2 pcs of pie was WAYYYY back then - in '86. So to have another chance at Sktoon pie - well, that's not even a question!

What's the occasion for tonight's extravagant menu? Is it the MMA fighter's birthday or some other event? Please, please post pics so we can ALL drool and open a can of Chef Boy-R dee to stave off the hunger pains? Thank you!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Glad you folks got some rain. 

Yes, the pups are doing nothing more than nursing, sleeping, squeeking and then nursing some more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Good luck on your journies.


----------



## Dr.G.

"In case I disappear again for a while or just get behind in reading after my job starts next week, I wanted to thank you Dr. G, for creating this sanctuary here in the Shang. I don't know if i've ever thanked you before but I'm doing it now. " No need to thank me, Vicki. There's an old Jewish saying that "A candle loses nothing by lighting another candle". Paix, my friend.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Your Honorable Wootness:
> 
> MMA??? then he doesn't stand a CHANCE against me - did i mention that I'm a RBLF (Roast Beef Lover Fighter)? I figure at 6'4 and me about 5/3, i can hit him in the tummy, disable him for 30 seconds, and grab your dinner then RUNNNNNNN!!
> 
> What's the occasion for tonight's extravagant menu? Is it the MMA fighter's birthday or some other event? Please, please post pics so we can ALL drool and open a can of Chef Boy-R dee to stave off the hunger pains? Thank you!
> Vicki


:lmao::lmao::lmao: I'll tell you the secret to besting him. As big and skilled as he is, he actually is an extreme softy. So all you have to do is give him that sad puppy/kitten look (You know, like the ones in those velvet paintings) and he'll be as good as pinned. He'll be shoveling food off of his plate onto yours. :lmao::lmao:

Out of town visitors are the occasion for the gathering...so y'all will fit right in!

Oh and please be prepared for a Nerf Gun battle after dinner. A set of such high sponge artillery came into the house on my husband's birthday and are sure to make another appearance later today. 

They won't shoot the cook until the food's all made and probably gone...then it's open season on Mom.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Jeanne and Kim
> 
> OMG I am simply drooling here. Kim, you tell that boy of yours to save some for us.
> 
> Isn't this picture an absolute must have for your iphoto! Love it!
> View attachment 9755


Sharon, that is little Belle. I think that she is her mom's favorite since she does the least amount of nursing. The other three never seem to leave the "milk bar", but Belle likes to cuddle next to her mom, or even get under her ear. Strange, but Bridget used to do this to her mom, Daisy.


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, you have an endearing eloquent way of describing the doxie pics. Are you now just as passionate if not more than Mrs. G? 

Does this trait mean that Mrs. G. will most likely choose Belle to keep assuming she has the requisite physical and personality traits?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Marc, you have an endearing eloquent way of describing the doxie pics. Are you now just as passionate if not more than Mrs. G?
> 
> Does this trait mean that Mrs. G. will most likely choose Belle to keep assuming she has the requisite physical and personality traits?


Yes, I too love the doxies ............... but don't tell my wife. :love2:

Deborah is unsure of whether or not she wants to keep a pup now that the one she wanted is no longer with us. She wanted a show dog, and we won't know if there is one in the group until they are about 7 weeks old. She saw something in Jeannie the minute she was born that told her "this is the pick of the litter". Such is Life.

So, speaking of Life, how is it treating you these days?


----------



## sharonmac09

Life is treating me well these days but i will have to readjust my life with the inevitable arrival of my dad in law. It looks like he is coming but he is not healthy enough to be independent ie climbing stairs, lung clots and undiagnosed skin problems. I will probably retreat to the shang while hubby caters to him. As you say, such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sharon, so is the Path of Life ............ lots of obstacle and U-turns. Still, we find inner strength on these sorts of journies.


----------



## sharonmac09

Very true, Marc

A famous author's quote:

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover"


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Very true, Marc
> 
> This famous author quoted:
> 
> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover"


Amen, Sister. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nite nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, and ALL the G-doxies. An extra warm hug to Bridget and smothers of smooches for Belle, Joy, Buzz, and Woody. I hope we can learn their names and distinguish which puppy is who. How is Daisy doing with her grandpuppies? Does she pay much attention to them at this time? They're so teeny that I'm guessing their main interaction is with their moms- BOTH of them: Bridget and Mrs. G!!

Good night everyone and Kim, I'm sorry I ate the middle of your roast. I couldn't resist!! Your cooking is absolutely fantastic. Did you take pics for all to see?

Sharon, i hope that you FIL's doctors don't send him home to you when he's sick with some malady which is causing his current illness. Such is life is a phrase that only applies to conditions we can't change. The doctors can elect to keep your FIL until he is fully recuperated. 

See y'all in the day tomorrow. I'll be off to the 'meet and greet' for all those working at the camp. 

Nite nite everyone!
Vicki


----------



## KC4

YAHOOOO! 
I'm the first one up!

A warm Calgary Stampede Breakfast is served today...includes, pancakes fresh off the griddle, sausages, eggs, orange juice and hot tea and coffee. 

Calgary has a Stampede time tradition of offering free breakfasts throughout our city for the entire 10 days of Stampede..... Some have started to charge a small fee which usually goes to charity...but most are absolutely free to those who wish to line up for them. 

Most just serve pancakes with syrup and coffee..but some go all out - especially the charity ones. 

Some people will plan their day and their travels around them - basically eat free all day.. Nobody goes hungry in this city during Stampede.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, thanks for the Stampede breakfast. My wife is from Calgary, and has fond memories of this week.


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim and Marc. I always enjoy a pancake breakfast, thanks Kim

Whatever else you do today, DO NOT MISS the lead item on mybirdie.ca this morning. Five minutes of the most unusual music you will ever hear on a ukulele. It blew me away.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc, Vicki, Kim and Don

Thanks for the Stampede breakfast Kim! Are all of us here going to enjoy the free food for the next 10 days? Hey Kim are you gonna be the first one up to serve us for the 10 days duration?

Hi Marc, if i remember correctly the St. John's jazz festival is held on the grounds of the MUN in July. Are you a part of it?


----------



## ciaochiao

*how'd u know?*

Hi Everyone!

Thanks for breakfast Kimness. I LOVE pancakes and syrup. i don't even care what type of pancakes or what flavor syrup. i'll just have uhmmmm, 5ths please?

Sharon - how'd you know i was in - as Diane calls it, 'lurk mode' in the Shang this morning? I haven't posted yet because i have a ton of txt messages on my phone that I'm trying to delete and/or respond to so i was going to wait!! Are you the original Sherlock or what!!??

How are you this morning Dr. G? How's Mrs. G? How's Bridget and my baby puppies-until they find even better homes of course- but for now, i'm claiming honorary auntship of all four beauties. 

Kim -how did your SCRUMPTIOUS dinner go last nite? I'll bet there's nary a leftover aside from a few beef chips and I mean CHIPLETS on the platter!! 

interesting semi-finals today from Wimbledon. Federer vs Haas then Andy Murray vs Andy Roddick. Feddy should be a sure thing and Roddick will give murray a hard time if his serve is right on today. It would be really, really nice to see Roddick get in on the finals this year. He simply hasn't been 'up there' for the past few years yet still is able to maintain himself in the top 10. He's matured a lot as a player., Not nearly as arrogant and far more humility enters his interviews now. 

See you all later. I'm getting ready for work - yup, you read it right, 'work'. If my numbers are too high however, then i shall either insist upon a higher honoraria or not do this for the next 8 weeks. I heard that the student enrollment went up from 220 to 261 now. I'm betting that it'll be over 270 when classes start next week. 

Talk to you all later! Tell me what you thought of Don's ukulele story since i won't have a chance to look at it right now.
Vicki


----------



## KC4

That IS quite the ukulele music Don. I was also interested to see the acoustic bass guitar and very surprised to hear the musicians sing, whistle and otherwise provide sounds, tones and effects! Can say I've seen/heard a string ensemble do that before!

Glad Y'all are enjoying the Stampede breakfast....the Stampede parade is about to start soon....ya might be able to catch it on TV!


----------



## MLeh

*It's Parade Day!*

If you have to buy a meal in Calgary during Stampede, you're doin' something wrong.

I used to work in a building on 7th Avenue, downtown, and you could get free hamburgers, free chili, free all sorts of stuff at lunchtime, in addition to the free pancakes on every street corner in the morning during Stampede. 

(When I was younger, my dad worked at the Bay, downtown, in senior management, and so we would get prime seats for the parade every year. I loved the parade.)

Used to be very little work got done in those 10 days. Lots of times people would go out for lunch and forget to come back. Our suppliers would have Stampede parties galore. Good times.

I miss the music, and the square dancing in the streets.

It's probably changed in the 20 years since I left - but I have nothing but excellent memories of the Stampede. (Have only been back a couple of times since I left - it's different when you're a tourist.)


----------



## sharonmac09

hi ya Vicki

You said you are going to a "meet and greet" today so I figured it's probably this morning! So it's just elementary my dear Watson!

I have never had the fortune to attend the Calgary Stampede.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hi Marc, if i remember correctly the St. John's jazz festival is held on the grounds of the MUN in July. Are you a part of it? " No, Sharon. However, my wife is vice-chair of the Tuckamore Festival, which is two weeks of chamber music in August.


----------



## Dr.G.

"How are you this morning Dr. G? How's Mrs. G? How's Bridget and my baby puppies-until they find even better homes of course- but for now, i'm claiming honorary auntship of all four beauties. " Vicki, you may hold them now and cuddle them. They still squeek and squirm, but at over a pound each, they are starting to feel like real doxie pups. The neighborhood children are all requesting special visits, which shall start on July 11th.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

For most of the corporate types downtown, Stampede time has mellowed a wee bit. It used to be a 10 day party with people showing up late for work (stuffed to the gills with pancakes etc) and then leaving early for lunch and returning again very late (if at all) and typically not in any shape to do any serious work. Everybody would be dressed in western gear, especially cowboy hats. Ahhhhh, I remember those days fondly. 

Now most companies "deal" with the week by hosting their own Stampede breakfasts that keep their employees on site and by giving them usually the first Friday (today) off. It's nearly impossible to get downtown after about 7:30 a.m. due to road closures and crowds for the parade. Due to strict drug & alcohol policies now in place at most companies...no "liquid lunches" are permitted. So if you hit one of many saloons at lunch - don't bother coming back to work. Most wait until after work - then the lineups for these saloons can go around the city block. No worries - there is always entertainment on the street and the line ups typically have a party of sorts going on anyways. And yes, most everybody dresses western for the week. 

You can tell the greenhorns in an instant - They cannot walk in Cowboy boots and their hat is perched up on the back of their head instead of on the brow.... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Zowie!!*



Dr.G. said:


> "Hi Marc, if i remember correctly the St. John's jazz festival is held on the grounds of the MUN in July. Are you a part of it? " No, Sharon. However, my wife is vice-chair of the Tuckamore Festival, which is two weeks of chamber music in August.


Zowie Dr. G!! Mrs. G is VC of the chamber music festival??? That is extremely cool!! Who's coming this year? Does Mrs. G also play or is she there due to her excellent adjudication in all matters wonderful - doxie shows come to mind here I am an AVID chamber music fan. I've played with Bob Rogers (UBC), Dennis and Boris Brott, the Lowe family (Saskatchewan) and even spearheaded a summer students returning to Regina chamber music ensemble while still residing in Regina. I've also done a lot of work with horn (trumpet) players, wind, and voice. I was at the Banff School of Fine Arts for a few years as resident pianist for the chamber ensembles and was fortunate enough to work at both the Aspen and peace camp summer ensembles. Wow, I hope to attend one of Mrs. G's chamber festivals when i head east over the next year or so. please feel free to forward me any info on the Tuckamore Festival. I'd love to see who and what's on.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

I look like a fool in a cowboy hat regardless of how I wear it on my head. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I am not sure who is coming this year for the Tuckamore. She and two profs in the School of Music got this festival going about 7 years ago, and it has gone each year since.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow. That was interesting to see real music coming out of Ukuleles. Who knew???


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> This is the friendliest part of ehMac. One of the best ongoing online Love-ins that never stops  :love2:


Amen, Brother. Have a free cup of tea or coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc. It's on the house.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Echoed*



MazterCBlazter said:


> This is the friendliest part of ehMac. One of the best ongoing online Love-ins that never stops  :love2:


Your post is echoed MCB. Absolutely right. My post yesterday echoes your comment made today. Incidentally, I want to repeat that - it is and has been Dr. G who has maintained and nurtured this 'region' of ehMac. No one is ever turned away nor is anyone ever made to feel abandoned. Thank you Dr. G!!

Again, please send me emails for the chamber festival Mrs. G helps organize. I really would love to know that I can plan this festival into a summer vacation.

Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Vicki and Marc 

Here's the lineup for the Tuckamore:

Tuckamore Chamber Music Festival


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Sharon. I should have known.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, MCB.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Of course*



sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Vicki and Marc
> 
> Here's the lineup for the Tuckamore:
> 
> Tuckamore Chamber Music Festival


Thank you so much for the info Sharon! Of course, leave it up to Holmes to find out everything and ANYTHING!! ok, i really, really have to be off now....you've distracted me enough this morning my friend, but such a welcome distraction!

Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Go go go go go Vicki before i distract you again! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Cameo

Morning - ooops, it is actually afternoon. Does that mean I missed the pancakes?

Looks like the sun may pop out and stay today - it sure is trying hard to anyhow.

Someday I will see the Stampede. I like cowboy hats and boots - but I would embarrass my BF if I went public wearing one. I can't find my hat anymore anyhow - I don't think it moved with me and my boots I think I threw because they stunk from the barn........I shall have to look and see.

I keep telling myself I am going to get into an exercise routine - for cardio, not for weight loss (at 100 lbs I don't need to lose) - but I will go for a dancefit routine so that it is fun at the same time............I am just lousy at getting myself into any kind of routine. Here, there, everywhere...........that's me. 

I have to work on my floor some more today - my house looks like a tornado hit it - my kitchen table and chairs and carts etc are in my living room and hallway and the stove is in the pantry.......I finally decided on a colour though.......it is called Wine Barrel by Behr and it is dark, but I have enough white to set it off and the room is big with high ceilings so I believe it will work out well.

After this I tear out the window frames to paint. And then start painting the hallway - or visa versa maybe......


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. I know the feeling of the house struck by the tornado. Bon chance.

"Someday I will see the Stampede. I like cowboy hats and boots ......." Not one of ours, but owned by a friend who lives in Regina and who owns Bridget's father. Git a long little doggie ................


----------



## sharonmac09

Whoo Whee that's Bridget's father! Is he a show dog also? OMG i'm such a softie around doxie pups. No wonder you are smitten with them. You would never get tired of these little guys.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Jeanne. I know the feeling of the house struck by the tornado. Bon chance.
> 
> "Someday I will see the Stampede. I like cowboy hats and boots ......." Not one of ours, but owned by a friend who lives in Regina and who owns Bridget's father. Git a long little doggie ................


Hahaha! Now THERE'S a little cowpoke ready for the Stampede! YAHOOOOOOO!


----------



## SINC

Me 'n my gals are always ready for the stampede, rodeo or the Big Valley Jamboree . . .


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Me 'n my gals are always ready for the stampede, rodeo or the Big Valley Jamboree . . .


OH yeah pawdner, but can ya walk properly in Cowboy Boots? Or are ya a tenderfoot?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> OH yeah pawdner, but can ya walk properly in Cowboy Boots? Or are ya a tenderfoot?


Was raised on a ranch, had four quarter horses, rode junior rodeo and still have a pair of boots. Real cowboys never call 'em "cowboy" boots.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Was raised on a ranch , had four quarter horses, rode junior rodeo and still have a pair of boots. Real cowboys never call 'em "cowboy" boots.


:lmao::lmao:Yup, you kin walk in 'em.


----------



## Sonal

Hey, I'm a city girl, born and bred, and I can walk in cowboy boots.

Mind you, mine are black and silver and might be laughed off a real ranch.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Whoo Whee that's Bridget's father! Is he a show dog also? OMG i'm such a softie around doxie pups. No wonder you are smitten with them. You would never get tired of these little guys.


Sharon, Zorro, Bridget's father and the father of that little pup in Regina, SK, was the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada back in 2006. Right now, Bridget's sister, Gracie, is the #3 SWD in Canada. She is a classic show dog.


----------



## SINC

My boots are Lizard skin, dark brown.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now Don looks good wearing a cowboy hat ............... and a beer in his hand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last time I was in Calgary, my wife wanted me to at least try on a pair of boots. I did ........... and as I walked around the store I looked like a drunken giraffe on roller skates.


----------



## Bolor

My boots are medium brown. I haven't worn them in some time now. Like you Marc I look like a dork in any hat. I just have to suck it up in the winter now as old age seems to thin the blood.  

Looks like Mama and I will be heading west again this year. I just have to see that granddaughter of mine. Being this far away I miss her so much. Don you are very fortunate to be able to see your grandson as often as you do. You will cherish those days forever. Well be leaving here 26 July and be gone for over a month. We'll be heading over to Oliver again then to Calgary before heading back to Vancouver.


----------



## Bolor

A friend of mine saw me in the boots and started to laugh AT me, Then he said "oh well, I guess there old cowboys too". I thought that was funny. Of course he's from Nova Scotia.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Hey, I'm a city girl, born and bred, and I can walk in cowboy boots.
> 
> Mind you, mine are black and silver and might be laughed off a real ranch.


Sonal - we have gender advantage - Most women can walk well in Cowboy Boots because they've previously learned to walk in heels. Guys (if they are not used to it) just don't get the balance aspect right. 


Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, Zorro, Bridget's father and the father of that little pup in Regina, SK, was the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada back in 2006. Right now, Bridget's sister, Gracie, is the #3 SWD in Canada. She is a classic show dog.


WOW!:clap:


SINC said:


> My boots are Lizard skin, dark brown.


MIne are plain brown cowhide, scuffed and worn to softness. The heels have been replaced twice and the soles once. 


Dr.G. said:


> Last time I was in Calgary, my wife wanted me to at least try on a pair of boots. I did ........... and as I walked around the store I looked like a drunken giraffe on roller skates.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:BAAAAAhahahahahhaha! Good thing you left them in the store. But the funniest thing is watching the greenhorns walk around in them after a few hours (or more) in the saloons. Many just give up, take them off and walk around in stocking feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Gang's all here!!!*

Wowee!! Hi everyone...it looks like the gang's all here - plus a couple of extra new Shang Gang members - MCB - very, very cool, especially since it's going to be the 4th of 'Joooly' celebration! And on that note, Happy 4th of July to you Dr. G! Thank you for coming north and spreading your kind of warmth, wisdom, and welcome across the great Canadian lands! Are you planning any 4th of July celebrations for tomorrow? We are so very fortunate that the US reluctantly released their hold on you so that we Canuckers could share in their wealth of Dr. G-ness. 

The REAL reason that Don looks good in his hat is NOT because of the beer but because of those two beauties flanking him - I suspect those are wifey and daughter. Gee, they're good lookin' Don....you sure know how to pick 'em!

Kimness, I'm still feasting on your brekkie of pancakes and butter and syrup. I'm so stuffed but I don't care-I LOVE pancakes....and don't tell but I snuck into Dr. G's house and stole some of that deelicious Saskabush berry jam! 

Jeanne - you are a teeny, weenie at 100 lbs!! You certainly DON'T need to lose anything - and you'd better tell the rest of us when you decide to visit the Stampede because I don't know if you'd survive the throngs of people who would literally 'stampede' your teeniness into the ground!! We'll be there to protect you!

Dr. G......AHEM, AHEM....That little cowpoke puppy looks SUSPICIOUSLY like one of my puppies - Chuck and Wagon. I'm hoping that you did not puppynap Chuck or Wagon! i'm going to see if they're just hiding in the lilac bushes outside my house.....

Sharon, you're quite right - I'd never tire of looking at the doxie puppies either. What's softer than softee? I go all melty butter when I see the G-doxies or Jeanne's baby kittens.

BOB---WE NEED TO SEE A PIC OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL GRANDCHILD!! Picture please!

I seem to be the only one sans cowboy boots and hat here! I guess i'll have to get myself to the stores to update my wardrobe. Right now, I've only got mock-Crocs, runners, and oodles of thongs in my shoe repertoire. Oh, sorry - I mean 'flip flops'. My kids tell me that they're NOT thongs but flip flops. they accuse me of using arcane and colloquial English. Anyway, I needs me some cowboy boots and a nice Stetson like Don's. Sonal - can you point me to the TO store where you acquired yours?
Vicki


----------



## Ena

Good day from harbour side in Victoria. Been busy getting estimates and choosing colours etc for work that is allowed in order to get the tax credit. Took a day off from looking at sinks, faucets,bathtubs,counter tops and flooring. Too many choices! 

The only boots I have are rubber boots  Essential footwear out here.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thank you for coming north and spreading your kind of warmth, wisdom, and welcome across the great Canadian lands! Are you planning any 4th of July celebrations for tomorrow?" Thank you for the kind words, Vicki. Yes, I shall put out the American flag in the morning, just as I did the Canadian flag on the 1st. We shall have a BBQ on the evening of the 4th.

There were 4 pics from that litter, so that might be Chuck or Wagon. I just posted it for the hat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. I am about finished with the outside renovations that qualify for that tax credit. At least I get to see what all of my teaching this summer will bring to me in terms of spending the money I earn. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Bolor

Vicki this my little sweetheart


----------



## Dr.G.

What a cutie, Bob. You should be very proud. We should introduce her to Jett, Don's grandson ..................... in about 20 years. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday to Jeac5, who, along with Macspectrum, minnes and MacDoc, posted here in The Shang on April 4th, 2003 soon after I posted the first posting. She no longer posts here, but she is still part of our family.

Interesting to look back through those early postingss to see who is still posting after over 6 years. Luckily, like any family, there are new people joining in at different times. It helps keeps us vital and diverse. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Sonal

Vicki, I actually got my cowboy boots out in Vancouver at this place:
O.K. Boot Corral


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Vicki, I actually got my cowboy boots out in Vancouver at this place:
> O.K. Boot Corral


Notice it is not the "Cowboy" Boot Corral?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Notice it is not the "Cowboy" Boot Corral?


That's all right... not too much call to round up cattle here on the mean streets of downtown Toronto.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What a cutie, Bob. You should be very proud. We should introduce her to Jett, Don's grandson ..................... in about 20 years. We shall see.


Here is our little guy Jett on his first birthday.


----------



## SINC

OK, opinion time. Ann has this hung by the back gate. She thinks it's funny. I don't.


----------



## Sonal

I chuckled... make that one vote for Ann.


----------



## MLeh

It's only funny because it's true, Don.

Perhaps your loving wife will appreciate the bumper sticker I saw once:

"sometimes I wake up grumpy...

...
...
...

But usually I just let him sleep in."

 beejacon


----------



## sharonmac09

oh, what's the matter Don? She is the cute chick putting up with the old crow! She got that one right!  Point goes to Ann. :clap: Also a chuckle from me. hee hee


----------



## SINC

Yeah, sure, all the women side with Ann.


----------



## KC4

Well Don, I'm with you - I think the sign is inappropriate....tsk tsk tsk...

It should have said an old BUZZARD and a Cute Chick......


----------



## SINC

It's a good thing I am a easy going guy. I'd never make it in the Shang if I wasn't.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Beauty and the...*

Evening All!!

I suppose Dr. G's gone to bed so Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, Bridget, new tummy puppy doxies, and of course, ALL the G-doxies!!

Hmmmm, count me in as another vote for Ann!! GREAT sign. I love the bumper sticker staying as well. 

Well, well, we do have some beautiful 'grandkids/puppies' here in the Shang don't we? Your little princess is an absolutely adorable gem Bob! she is really, really beautiful. How old is she now? As for Jett,he's another looker - maybe they'll both be the next gen ehMacers in about 20 years! What say everyone? Wouldn't that be cool, the next generation gradually taking our places here in the Shang. 

Thanks for the link Sonal. I've got to 'get with it' in terms of foot and head gear! The Stampede is, from what i recall, a LOT of fun and quite insane for the week it's around. Wish I was there right now! i could go for a good session of bull/bronco riding. Mind you, I do enough 'Bull riding' with the political shenanigans from every level of government here in TO!

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have an All-American breakfast this morning, and a grand BBQ this evening to celebrate the 4th of July. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic of Jett, Don. Who knows, someday you and Bob will be related. Stranger things have happened. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, I would be a bit put off if Deborah put out such a sign. I would, however, ask her if the sign said something like "A wise old owl and a bat live here" would be acceptable to her if I was the wise old owl? I think that I would have to side with you, Don, and not just because we are men.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Happy 4th of July!


Same to you, Don. 

You folks getting any serious rain? All we are getting here is a slight mist that comes with the fog. We too need some rain, but not like you folks in central AB and SK.


----------



## SINC

We had a good shower that lasted an hour or so Friday night, but so far nothing that really helps the drought.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Don and Marc

Us batty women were only jesting! :lmao::lmao: Don't you realize that we love poking fun at our significant others? 

Happy 4th of July Marc

View attachment 9787


----------



## sharonmac09

AND happy 4th of July to the doxies in St John's!!!!

View attachment 9788


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Don and Marc
> 
> Us batty women were only jesting! :lmao::lmao: Don't you realize that we love poking fun at our significant others?
> 
> Happy 4th of July Marc
> 
> View attachment 9787


Thank you, Sharon. Same to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> AND happy 4th of July to the doxies in St John's!!!!
> 
> View attachment 9788


Cool doxie pic, Sharon. I prefer my doxies on a bun rather than on the flag.


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh so cool Marc

A wiener on a bun! And on Independence Day also! So cool to the max!!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Oh so cool Marc
> 
> A wiener on a bun! And on Independence Day also! So cool to the max!!


True, Sharon. Our doxie pups are now all over one pound, and thus, too plump to fit on a bun.


----------



## sharonmac09

Yes they would be too plump now. Are they doing more than squirming and squeeking nowadays? Are they now investigating their surroundings? I would love another batch of pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Yes they would be too plump now. Are they doing more than squirming and squeeking nowadays? Are they now investigating their surroundings? I would love another batch of pics.


No, Sharon, their eyes are still closed and all they do is nurse, sleep, squeek, nurse, sleep, squeek ............... you get the picture. In another week of so, when they open up their eyes, they will start to explore their surroundings. Until then, Bridget is nothing more than a milk machine that also provides some warmth. 

I'll send you folks another batch of pics, but, to be honest, they still look the same .............. just plumper.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!
Happy Fourth of July!!! 

Our neighborhood association in Texas used to place small American flags in the lawns of everyone's front yard the day before and then have a parade..We used to participate with pleasure ...

One year we put out a Canadian Flag on July 1st - knowing that our neighbors knew we were Canadian and would understand the reason for it....let's just say it was a mistake that we didn't repeat in future years.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> Happy Fourth of July!!!
> 
> Our neighborhood association in Texas used to place small American flags in the lawns of everyone's front yard the day before and then have a parade..We used to participate with pleasure ...
> 
> One year we put out a Canadian Flag on July 1st - knowing that our neighbors knew we were Canadian and would understand the reason for it....let's just say it was a mistake that we didn't repeat in future years.


Good afternoon Kim!

Out of curiousity, what did the neighbours do? Or you would rather not elaborate which is ok.


----------



## KC4

Not one, but three different neighbors contacted us with a strong recommendation to remove it as soon as possible. July 1st is too close to July 4th (American Flags were already coming out in honor of July 4th) and our Canadian Flag could be taken as an affront, insult, whatever to Americans, the American flag or even USA itself. None, of course, was intended.

Most Americans, I found, are very patriotic but reasonable about it. However there are also more than a few patriotic ZEALOTS that may be offended enough to act upon it. So to be safe and not wishing to rock any boat or attract the attentions of any zealot we immediately removed the flag from our front yard and flew it in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> Happy Fourth of July!!!
> 
> Our neighborhood association in Texas used to place small American flags in the lawns of everyone's front yard the day before and then have a parade..We used to participate with pleasure ...
> 
> One year we put out a Canadian Flag on July 1st - knowing that our neighbors knew we were Canadian and would understand the reason for it....let's just say it was a mistake that we didn't repeat in future years.


Kim, I have been here since 1977, and when we bought our first home in 1979, I have put out a Canadian flag on July 1st and an American flag on July 4th. Since I am the only one who puts out a Canadian flag from dawn to dusk, none of my neighbors complain about my US flag.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... and a Happy 4th of July, Marc! 

Yes, Kim... unfortunately...  I have many American friends that are as you say patriotic but reasonable... in fact we tease each other back and forth about the "goings on" in our respective countries all the time and laugh our butts off about it! However I had to leave the administration side of one board because I could not handle the more shall we say "zealous" types... it became a very sore point. Several of us left. Pity... some were Americans!

On a more cheerful note... I called someone yesterday about returning an item I got on the web and the girl wished me a Happy 4th... and then she caught herself, remembering I'd said I was calling from Canada and said "Oh, you had yours last week, right?" So I said it was on July 1st... so she wished me a very good weekend... I thought that was nice! 

May I ask if anyone has heard from Margaret lately?



KC4 said:


> Not one, but three different neighbors contacted us with a strong recommendation to remove it as soon as possible. July 1st is too close to July 4th (American Flags were already coming out in honor of July 4th) and our Canadian Flag could be taken as an affront, insult, whatever to Americans, the American flag or even USA itself. None, of course, was intended.
> 
> Most Americans, I found, are very patriotic but reasonable about it. However there are also more than a few patriotic ZEALOTS that may be offended enough to act upon it. So to be safe and not wishing to rock any boat or attract the attentions of any zealot we immediately removed the flag from our front yard and flew it in the back yard.


----------



## SINC

I hear from Margaret occasionally by e-mail. She is fine.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Don... I miss her here, but I'm glad to hear she's OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. It is turning out to be a fine day here in St.John's as we start to gather things for our BBQ. Most of the Americans that I know have left the country over the years, so we just invite Canadians, which is fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I hear from Margaret occasionally by e-mail. She is fine.


Thanks for this info, Don. Glad she is well. She is missed.


----------



## Dreambird

It's a fine day here too Marc. So far as I'm concerned the whole period between July1st and July 4th is special to me because I do have so many friends south of the border. So... PARTAI!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dianne, we have a Canada Day and 4th of July BBQ each year. 

Did you folks ever get the pics I sent? MUN's server has been having problems today.


----------



## KC4

Hi Marc - Yes, I got today's Doxie pics - Much thanks!


----------



## Dreambird

I got 5 pics today, Marc. Thank you!  Time stamp was 8:13am.


----------



## KC4

HEY!!! 

Happy Birthday Sonal!!!!

Woot!

Hope it's a Good ONE!


----------



## Sonal

Ah, thanks Kim.

I'm up to my ears in cooking right now... then just need to do a little tidying up and to set the table.


----------



## KC4

Woot! Sounds like a PARTY gonna happen at your house....

I'll BE RIGHT THERE!!!......


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Happy Birthday, Sonal. You party starts in about an hour. Enjoy.


----------



## Dreambird

Happy Birthday Sonal!!! Have fun!


----------



## Cameo

Happy Birthday Sonal - Hope it was a great one!

You know what? I am not sure if Ann's sign is funny or not. I think maybe it is just cute - it shows the owners have a wonderful sense of humour.

Well, baseboards and door frames are painted and floor is primered. If it dries in the next couple of hours I will paint the majority of it. Since it is plank floor and you can't walk on the paint for a couple of days I am going to leave a couple of planks unpainted so that we can get to the frig and to the washing machine. Then once all is back in place then I can paint those planks and we can just step over them until they are dry.......heres hoping that works.

Don, say hello to Margaret for me next time you converse with her - she is missed.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Happy Birthday Sonal - Hope it was a great one!
> 
> You know what? I am not sure if Ann's sign is funny or not. I think maybe it is just cute - it shows the owners have a wonderful sense of humour.
> 
> Don, say hello to Margaret for me next time you converse with her - she is missed.


Yes, have a great one Sonal!

Jeanne, the sign is cute, I was just playin' with the gals. 

Traded e-mails with Margaret just this afternoon and she is fine. will let her know you said hello.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Happy Birthday Sonal.


----------



## SINC

Hey Guy, long time no hear from. How're things?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi Don,
Been really busy this season. I do not get to spend much time on the computer during the summer. Early mornings and late nights. I was not sure if I could remember my password, Then i thought maybe no one would remember me.
Managed to take last weekend off after 18 days straight, we went camping at Dinosaur provincial park. What an unbelievable place. Found some old bones. Took lots of pictures with a new camera. and just about all of the shots were over exposed. Cant figure out all of the f stops and stuff. The wife quietly wishes I kept using the point and shoot. Took pictures of a rattle snake.
All in all a good weekend.
Good to be back.
How is every body else doing?


----------



## SINC

Guy, I love Dinosaur Provincial Park as long the sand flies are not out! 

Did you take your trailer?

Too bad about your pictures. Does your camera not have an "auto" setting? I can't imagine today's cameras not having such a setting.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Yes I took the trailer and stayed 3 days. Of course the camera has an automatic. But being the kind of guy that i am, you can bet I was not going to use it. That is why I bought one of these fancy new fangled picture taking machines. I was sure I could do better than that point and shoot. I figured i could do as good as those that have many years of experience. I should of known my skills are no better with a camera than with a computer. But like the computer it will take some time but i will eventually get it.
The pictures are not that bad just slightly over exposed.
The weather was awesome with a good steady wind to keep the bugs away.
I managed to get permission from the park warden to get a private tour in the no access areas for me and a friend of mine who is a pro with the camera. He writes and takes pictures for the Alberta Outdoorsmen magazine. Maybe I looked like I knew what i was doing with my camera set up and the warden thought I was a pro as well. Hmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hey, Guy ............ long time no see. We have missed you. Seems like photography might be your second calling.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening Marc,
I have missed you all as well.
Don't think I will be making any money any time soon. I am all thumbs.
How are things with you?


----------



## SINC

Way to go Guy! Getting into a restricted area is a great first step. since I no longer have a press pass, I must now rely on my business cards for mybirdie.ca to try and wrangle my way in places.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Don,
Where you in the news business before you hit the big times on the web?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Good evening Marc,
> I have missed you all as well.
> Don't think I will be making any money any time soon. I am all thumbs.
> How are things with you?


All is going well here, Guy. I too am all thumbs, and I am useless around the house for fixing up things. Luckily, I am a good teacher and am able to make extra money by teaching extra courses during the spring and summer sessions. That way, we are able to hire people who know what they are doing to fix up the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc


----------



## SINC

Sitting Bull said:


> Don,
> Where you in the news business before you hit the big times on the web?


Yep, but only for 42 years. I was the Chief Operating Officer of Bowes Publishers Limited, Sun Media's Canadian Community Newspaper division with 165 newspapers across Canada and 3,600 employees. We had 46 papers in Alberta alone.


----------



## medic03

Happy Birthday Sonal! Hope you had a nice birthday.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to the Sunday morning Heart's Desire buffet. Help yourself and have a great day with your families.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the breakfast ................. and my heart thanks you as well.

Any rain out your way yet?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the hearty  buffet Don...awesome. Loved the article on the Calgary Stampede in MyBirdie yesterday....Hilarious. I loved the quote, "It's not CHEATIN' it's STAMPEDIN'!':lmao:

What's the distinction between the terms "MyBirdie" and "St. Albert's Place"?

Hope Sonal had a good Birthday! Wonder what delectables she was cooking up...

Guy, It took me quite a while to get the hang of using my DSLR too - If it was something important, I'd use both the auto settings and the manual settings. THen I could use whichever image I liked better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## KC4

I'm doing great this morning thanks Marc... getting ready to head to a charity Stampede Breakfast where my daughter works... today she'll be painting faces and applying tattoos for any interested. 

There's even a rockabilly band there to entertain us. Nothin like Rockabilly music first thing in the morning. Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, my wife worked at the Stampede when she was a teenager. She can't look another corn-dog in the face any more as a result. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the hearty  buffet Don...awesome. Loved the article on the Calgary Stampede in MyBirdie yesterday....Hilarious. I loved the quote, "It's not CHEATIN' it's STAMPEDIN'!':lmao:
> 
> What's the distinction between the terms "MyBirdie" and "St. Albert's Place"?


Kim, St. Albert Place is the name of our city hall. I named the web site St. Albert's Place On the Web.

mybirdie.ca is simply the URL as I used to ask people to reply to my e-mail when I wrote the newspaper column for years at [email protected] and that grew from me using the term "My little birdie" tells me . . . to lead a rumoured story.


----------



## Sonal

Wow, thanks for all the kind birthday wishes everyone.

If anyone is not stuffed from Don's breakfast buffet, and would like to help themselves to some leftovers, I have lots. Last night's menu:
- Herbed spiced nuts
- Onion tarts
- Quinoa cranberry walnut salad
- Eggplant gratin
- Roasted asparagus
- Lemon sponge pudding
- Coconut cake (made by a friend)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Those herbed spiced nuts, onion tarts and Quinoa cranberry walnut salad sound good. I would love some.

So, how is Life treating you today now that you are a year and a day older???


----------



## Sonal

32 years and 1 day suits me, Marc. 

How are the doxie pups doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> 32 years and 1 day suits me, Marc.
> 
> How are the doxie pups doing?


That is certainly not old, Sonal. Kudos.

The pups are doing well. They are becoming real "cuddle plumps", which is what a neighbor's 7 year old daughter called them yesterday. If you want pics, send an email address via PM and I shall include you on the distribution list. That way, everyone who wants to see a few pics every few days will get them, and no one will fret over my posting them here in The Shang.

Have a great day.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

You all nicely missed my birthday, as I planned... I am 45 and holding...  
In the mid-forties was a good place to be for me physically, I liked it better than my thirties... however emotionally am better now... at 45. ...and holding...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. That is a good holding age if you are able to maintain your health.


----------



## Dreambird

Yes, well that might become an issue unfortunately... 

Thank you for today's Doxie pics... they're wonderful!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Yes, well that might become an issue unfortunately...
> 
> Thank you for today's Doxie pics... they're wonderful!


Diane, if you have your health, you are ahead of the game.

Glad you liked the pics. When I get my MBP I shall create some iMovie clips. Right now, all they want to do is nurse, sleep and then nurse and sleep some more.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone

Here is one doxie photo from today's batch for those who are not on the list. Enjoy.

View attachment 9796


----------



## Cameo

Well, Happy Belated Birthday then Diane.

I have now painted the kitchen floor - first coat anyhow. The paint I used is the same paint that I used on my bedroom, and I hope it dries quicker. It was humid then and it was a week before I could walk on the floor. I don't know if I will survive a week with my kitchen scattered all over my house.............

Guy. If it is sunny outside and you are unsure of a setting then you can use the sunny 16 rule..................Shutter speed of 250 and aperature of 16 and you shots should be fine. 
Another couple of things to remember........
The larger the aperature number the smaller the aperature opening is, the smaller the opening then more will be in focus. 
The smaller the aperature number is then the aperature opening is larger and less will be in focus. 
Choose the shutter speed according to the light - the darker it is the longer you want the aperature open to let in more light.

Confused yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, what skinny pups. My pups are much plumper than your pups ............ and cuter too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. I recall learning all about f-stops and shutter speed with my first real SLR camera, a Minolta XD-11. That was a great camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, my pups are already learning to spell. Here they are coordinating the word "HI" to all those in The Shang. Now, if I could only get them to not fall asleep in the middle of the maneuver. We shall see.


----------



## medic03

Sonal, do you have a recipe for the cranberry, walnut quinoa (more the vinagrette as I can figure out what the other ingredients are). I quite like quinoa. I made some last week loaded with roasted vegetables, feta, parsley and lots of fresh lemon juice.


----------



## SINC

And while you are at it Sonal, what's quinoa?


----------



## Sonal

Quinoa (pronounced keen-wa) is South American grain. When cooked, it's very similar to couscous, and a good source of protein.

Treena, here's the recipe. Tastes great and stays good in the fridge for quite a while.

Ingredients:
1 cup quinoa
1 cup dried cranberries
1 cup frozen green beans, defrosted (I use fresh and blanch them.)
1/4 cup chopped walnuts (I toast them for extra crunch.)
1/4 cup sliced green onions

1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
1½ tablespoons olive oil
4 cloves minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Directions:
Combine quinoa with two cups of water in a medium saucepan and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to a simmer, cover, and continue cooking until all water is absorbed. (About 20 minutes--I like the quinoa to have a bit of bite.) In a medium bowl, combine cooked quinoa, dried cranberries, green beans, walnuts, and green onions until well mixed. In a small bowl, whisk the balsamic vinegar, olive oil, and garlic until well blended. Pour over the quinoa mixture. Toss until well blended. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Chill in the refrigerator for at least 30 minutes before serving.


----------



## medic03

Thanks Sonal, definitely going to give that one a try. 

Don, quinoa is considered one of the power foods that is nutritionally very good for you - I like it for that reason but more importantly it tastes really good - nutty and chewy not at all gummy like barely (yuk I don't like barley). It does look kind of like barely - I don't know if you can make beer out of it though....


----------



## Dreambird

Thank you, Jeanne... 

From the pictures you had up of your house I truly envy you the floors! Beyond the pain in the butt of paining them they will be soooo much nicer than wall to wall carpet, especially with a pet or two, three in the house. 

What I finally did do for myself was grab onto a good deal on one of those Oreck air purifiers... my problem is more one of dryness and DUST... soooo dusty! I bought this machine on a 30 day money back guarantee and they are NOT getting it back! What a difference! When the sun shines through the windows now in the late afternoon... I DON'T see streams of dust and stuff. It also proved itself yesterday when I booed booed in the kitchen and produced a ton of thick smoke from a frying pan...  The dog and I headed for the bedroom and cranked the machine up to "high" and let it go for an hour while we napped...  

I got mine through the shopping channel NOT Oreck's site... much, much better deal and you can still have a few of month's of interest free payments.



Cameo said:


> Well, Happy Belated Birthday then Diane.
> 
> I have now painted the kitchen floor - first coat anyhow. The paint I used is the same paint that I used on my bedroom, and I hope it dries quicker. It was humid then and it was a week before I could walk on the floor. I don't know if I will survive a week with my kitchen scattered all over my house.............


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, what skinny pups. My pups are much plumper than your pups ............ and cuter too.


Heck no Marc, Nova Scotia pups are cuter than NL's.



Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, my pups are already learning to spell. Here they are coordinating the word "HI" to all those in The Shang. Now, if I could only get them to not fall asleep in the middle of the maneuver. We shall see.


Marc, the interpunct (which I believe it's called) is missing.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Heck no Marc, Nova Scotia pups are cuter than NL's." Not so, Sharon. Not so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good night Marc.

Good nitey nite everyone.


----------



## KC4

Happy belated Birthday Dreambirdie Diane!
I hope it was a fine one. 

Thanks for the recipe Sonal - I am going to try it.


----------



## sharonmac09

oops i forgot... thanks for the reminder Kim

Happy Birthday Dreambirdie Diane


----------



## SINC

Time for the west to take over until OUR bedtime, non?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening Don

It's not quite my bedtime yet as it is only 11:15 pm here.


----------



## SINC

Hi Sharon, take away three hours and the evening is young here.


----------



## SINC

Just finished cleaning up after the Sunday BBQ here.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi there Don, 

hey take it easy on the beer now!


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks for the Birthday wishes... I'm ready to face it now...  At the time I was in denial... sounds dumb but true... 

Good night Marc... sleep tight!

Here in the west... we'll be "carrying on" for awhile longer...


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi there Don,
> 
> hey take it easy on the beer now!


Now, now Sharon, did I mention beer?


----------



## KC4

*Hey!!*

Who wants to go Stampedin'! I got my disguise on! LOL!! (Yep - wore that all day - the teen painted it on me at the Breakfast)


----------



## Dreambird

Woo Hoo! :clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

Yee Haw! Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> yee haw! Looks like you had a great time!


had?? Had????!! 

HAVING!!! LOL!

YEEEE HAWWW!


----------



## Dreambird

*lol** Lucky you live on the other side of the city from me...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Guess we should start serving my wife's famous Stampede Brunch for one and all. They are all the things she would make for her family when they lived in Calgary. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, did not recognize you in the hat. Cool disguise.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Just finished up mybirdie.ca and can now concentrate on my day. Lemme see, what was I going to do? Oh yeah, back to bed. Right. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don .............. sleep well, Don.


----------



## SINC

Ah, that's better. An hours snooze and I'm rarin' to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning again, Don. Have some strong coffee .............. Stampede style .


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

I'll take some of that Stampede Brunch, please Marc. Especially the Stampede coffee - the kind you can stand a spoon in! Woot!

Off to check out St. Albert's Place.....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> I'll take some of that Stampede Brunch, please Marc. Especially the Stampede coffee - the kind you can stand a spoon in! Woot!
> 
> Off to check out St. Albert's Place.....


Morning, Kim. Yes, when my wife first made me Stampede-style coffee, served in a western-style tin cup, I said, "Deborah, this coffee tastes like mud!!!" To this she replied, "It should taste like mud since it was ground this morning." :lmao::clap:XX)


----------



## Cameo

Hey Kim!!!!! I LOVE the disguise - the resident teen did a nice job, would never have recognized you!

This pix was actually taken a couple of weeks ago - about 7 weeks.I need to take new pix

View attachment 9803


That's Patch up front, Dabs is laughin and Tips is concentrating on his next victim - Dabs tail.

Hope everyone has a great day. Off to do job search stuff and a second coat on the floor.XX)


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all

Hi Jeanne, cute pics of the kittens. I wonder if kittens and doxie pups play well together?


----------



## Cameo

Once the pups were bigger then they probably would - the kittens right now would be far too rough for them. When in my office below the bedroom, they sound like a herd of elephants thumping around as they chase each other. They are totally bizarre, chasing and jumping and attacking each other.......then they curl up together to nap. Hilarious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Great pic of your kittens, especially Dabs.

Good luck on your job search.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone from a very gloomy, rainy Calgary... we need the rain but I'm not sure how the people at the Stampede feel about it... only 15ºC as well.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yeee haaaaaww!!*

Well, it seems like everyone is in Stampede mode! I was also at a stampede today. It's called, 'the first day of camp and all the parents are Chinese and i don't speak their dialect of Chinese and Camp is,,,,,FREE' Stampede. I didn't get any teaching in today. I did however learn a great deal about self-restraint. In case you all aren't quite aware, the 'original' and Cantonese speakers differ greatly from the Mandarin speakers. The Mandarin speakers are both haughty and brusque. unfortunately, most the immigrants here and near the camp are Mandarin people. i speak, but not enough to fluently translate. Thankfully, we had a couple of counsellors who do speak and were able to try and straighten things out. The camp is not only free, but the children get a hot lunch - it's varied from day to day, and it's also very nutritious. Plus the kids get a fresh fruit and veggie snack in the afternoon. My sole role there this year, was to be an integrated Arts instructor. My role today however, was secretary, data entry, and translation. I was pretty miffed that it was so disorganized. Anyway, I'll be off til Wednesday so hopefully, they'll have sorted the issues out by that time.

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO EVERYONE'S B'DAY I MISSED!! i'm ashamed and so sorry but no less sincere in wishing you all the best!

i LOVE the hat and mask Kim!! The resident teen really did do an incredible job. Those kitty pics are adorable Jeanne. And Sharon, thanks for getting me here! I just got home and thought i'd check out my email. Voila, tons of interesting stuff in the Shang! By the way......DR. G.....WHERE ARE THE UPDATED PUPPY PICS????? Certainly, the Shang deserves to be graced by Belle, Joy, Buzz, Woody, and my girl Bridget mais non??

OK i'll be back. i really, really need to rest my head for a bit. i've got a mix of Mandarin and Cantonese running through it....i'se pretty mixed up right now!!
Vicki
PUPPY PICS PLEASE.......


----------



## ciaochiao

*happy Biffy baffy Birfday!!*

HAPPY BIFFY BAFFY BIRFDAY DREAMBIRDIE :clap::clap::clap:!! Oh my, you are young. From the way you speak at tines, i think you are much older. But alas! you are but a young thang!!

SONAL!! Et tu, Sonal?? You are REALLY young. You are, make me jealous of your age young!!

I never, ever would be in my 20s again. But take me back to 30-36 ANYDAY!! i loved those years so much!! Had i known, I would have sent you a birthday message right here in TO!! In the TTC would have read, 'HAPPY BIRTHDAY SONAL!!':lmao::lmao::lmao:

Who else's birthdays did i miss?? And THANK YOU SHARON - my wonderful, brilliant friend, FOR MAKING ME AWARE!!:love2::love2:

Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

That's right Vicki, these youngsters whose b-days we just celebrated are younger than me and i do feel jealous of them. Oh how i wish to be 39 years old forever and ever! My birthday is just around the corner and i will be another year older with a couple more crow's feet! Yecch!


----------



## SINC

Wishing your life away accomplishes nothing gals. Embrace your age and enjoy it for what it is. You may find you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wishing your life away accomplishes nothing gals. Embrace your age and enjoy it for what it is. You may find you don't know what you are missing.


Very true and very wise, Don.


----------



## Sonal

Getting older beats the alternative.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Getting older beats the alternative.


:clap::clap:
Yup! Agreed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I sent your group some new pics the other day. In all honesty, they are gaining a couple of ounces each day, but still look the same. Hopefully, by this time next week, their eyes will be open and they will start to move about. Then they look interesting. Right now, they are globs of fur and fat .......... that squeek a great deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Getting older beats the alternative.


True, Sonal .............. youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Getting older beats the alternative.


Having experienced "the alternative" for several minutes two times on August 23, 2000, I can assure you that Sonal's observation is very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night ............ at least here in St.John's. Luckily, the Stampede crowd out west shall be going strong long into the night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Hopefully, you shall share some good employment news with us soon. Bon chance et paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Wishing your life away accomplishes nothing gals. Embrace your age and enjoy it for what it is. You may find you don't know what you are missing.





Dr.G. said:


> Very true and very wise, Don.


Ok, o wise men, are you saying we will enjoy things more as we age?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ok, o wise men, are you saying we will enjoy things more as we age? " Sharon, you shall appreciate your youth more as you age. Keep looking forward but remember the past and learn from it to help you in the present.

So endeth the lesson. Good night, my friend.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good nitey nite everyone.

May those in the west continue their rollicking in the Stampede.


----------



## SINC

Yee Haw!


----------



## KC4

Yaaaaa HOOOOOO!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a Full Moon breakfast ready when you are up to fulfill all of your morning nutritional needs. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

˙ɔɹɐɯ ʇsɐɟʞɐǝɹq ɹoɟ sʞuɐɥʇ 'ǝuoʎɹǝʌǝ ƃuıuɹoɯ pooƃ


----------



## screature

Good morning Marc. Been away from the Shang for a long time now, but I am on holidays right now so I thought I would take the time to have a visit. Thanks for the breakfast, although I hope the Full Moon reference is in relation to the celestial body and not the corporal variety.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> ˙ɔɹɐɯ ʇsɐɟʞɐǝɹq ɹoɟ sʞuɐɥʇ 'ǝuoʎɹǝʌǝ ƃuıuɹoɯ pooƃ


Now I know I had too much to drink last night. XX) Good morning to you Don.


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, one has to have a little fun every day, so I chose to type upside down and backwards as a throwback to my letterpress days.


----------



## screature

How does one accomplish such a thing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I see that you are practicing your yoga positions once again. Good for you, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Good morning Marc. Been away from the Shang for a long time now, but I am on holidays right now so I thought I would take the time to have a visit. Thanks for the breakfast, although I hope the Full Moon reference is in relation to the celestial body and not the corporal variety.


Morning, S-man. Welcome home. Yes, the reference was for the July full moon.

How has Life been treating you these days?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, S-man. Welcome home. Yes, the reference was for the July full moon.
> 
> How has Life been treating you these days?


Much better now that I have time to myself to do the things that I want to do rather than I have to do. Oh I long for the day when they can be one and the same.

I really can't complain though, I have a job that pays the mortgage, a wonderful wife, two great dogs and a roof over my head. Much more than many others. So all in all life has been good. Thanks for asking Marc.

Do you have any courses that you are teaching over the summer or are you free as a bird?


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I am teaching 11 courses online this Spring/Summer session. This helps to pay for all of the things that need to be done around the house. Still, since they are all online, I am able to enjoy working out in the garden.


----------



## screature

11 courses?  That isn't normal is it? How do you manage to keep up?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the Full Moon Breakfast Marc - Maybe I will see some werewolves today at the Stampede grounds...never know WHAT one might see there at any given moment!

Neat Trick Don! Hahahaha! 

Nice to see you around Steve! Enjoy your holidays!

It's the resident teen's 14th birthday today and she want to go eat junk food and ride the midwayl rides - er, maybe not in that order...XX)...we have invited a friend her age along - so I won't have to be her riding companion...


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> It's the resident teen's 14th birthday today and she want to go eat junk food and ride the midwayl rides - er, maybe not in that order...XX)...we have invited a friend her age along - so I won't have to be her riding companion...


Smart move Kim!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> 11 courses?  That isn't normal is it? How do you manage to keep up?


Steve, they are asynchronous web courses, so I am able to spread out the work from about 6AM to 11PM, seven days a week. That way, I am able to have free time when I want to be outside doing what I want to do. I don't mind it since it means we are able to do major things around the house each year without having to borrow the money.

Normal teaching loads are 5 courses each academic year. I teach between 15 to 20 each year, all online.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Better to see werewolves at the Stampede than weredoxies. I want to see the chuck wagon races.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone.

I have high speed today as I am back at that little cafe. 

If we were to live the exact same life over again - then life is better in the forties. Life is still a struggle, but it is now MINE.  And when I get the job situation sorted out? Then watch out cause Life, here I come!!!!!!

Steve - nice to see you back!


.tib nwod edispu eht od ot woh wonk t'nod I tub ,ysae si sdrawkcab
It is toooo early in the morning for this..........

Kittens have decided that waking me up by going underneath the covers and playing with my feet is fun. XX)


Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. 

"Life is still a struggle, but it is now MINE. And when I get the job situation sorted out? Then watch out cause Life, here I come!!!!!!" Good attitude. Take Life on your terms. Excelsior, my dear friend.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, they are asynchronous web courses, so I am able to spread out the work from about 6AM to 11PM, seven days a week. That way, I am able to have free time when I want to be outside doing what I want to do. I don't mind it since it means we are able to do major things around the house each year without having to borrow the money.
> 
> Normal teaching loads are 5 courses each academic year. I teach between 15 to 20 each year, all online.


Well I guess when it is hay season....


----------



## screature

Cameo said:


> Steve - nice to see you back!


Thanks Jeanne, nice to have the time again. Kittens? I thought you were a shepherd woman...


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Little rain here this morning so a little slow getting going. Kind of enjoying it.


----------



## SINC

Are you enjoying the slow part, or the rain Guy?

I'm enjoying the rain.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Both Don,
Slow cause I can relax and get some equipment fixed up, later when I finish enjoying
And the rain, well we sure needed it. A lot of the sod jobs I have done lately could use the water, looking pretty rough. I did them on commercial sites and of course nobody is watering.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I love that 3 word game. I finally got enough nerve to try and then I noticed I had more than 3 words. So lets pretend that I did the last 3 of the sentence.


----------



## screature

Guy you can have some of our rain out here in the east. It has been a very wet and cool July so far. Just in time for my vacation.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Steve, My parents live in Orlean just outside of Ottawa , They have been complaining of poor weather and lots of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy. We could use a bit of rain but you foks need it far more. Getting our new sod laid tomorrow morning ................ just in time for our sunshine.


----------



## Cameo

Yes Steve, I am a shepherd person - at present living with me though are my two Shepherds, 3 cats, 3 kittens and my sons iguana. I think thats all..................unless you want to include my chipmunks that I feed and the bunny family that frequents my yard 

So, what do you do when you live in a zoo?????


----------



## Dr.G.

"So, what do you do when you live in a zoo?????" Good one, Jeanne. I remember the chaos here a couple of years ago with 6 adult doxies and 8 pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in Canada's far eastern coast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally got the doxie pups to learn to form a Morse Code formation. Was hoping for a "d" for doxies, but got a "b" instead. Dyslexic doxies?????

-... = "b"


----------



## ciaochiao

*Brilliant puppies*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, and all the beautiful G-doxies,

They're not dyslexic Dr. G!! They meant to spell a 'B' for Beautiful babies! So in fact, they're very, very intelligent aren't they? They are sooooo, darn cute. Finally they've become tummy puppies. How's Bridget doing? 

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made an "Over the Hump Day" breakfast with all of your favorites. As always, there is freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, and all the beautiful G-doxies,
> 
> They're not dyslexic Dr. G!! They meant to spell a 'B' for Beautiful babies! So in fact, they're very, very intelligent aren't they? They are sooooo, darn cute. Finally they've become tummy puppies. How's Bridget doing?
> 
> Vicki


Vicki, Bridget is doing well, thank you for asking.

How are you doing these days?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning All,

Thanks for the OTHD Breakfast, Marc. I can sure use a Stampede style coffee!

Managed to survive the Birthday Stampede yesterday - must have walked almost 10 miles around the city and Stampede Grounds.....and spent waaay toooo much money..

I cannot believe the prices at the Midway/Fairgrounds. It seemed everytime I turned around I was dropping $5 on ...nothing much. If it wasn't the teen's Birthday I would have abandoned the whole deal. 

I think the prices were prohibitive and many people just weren't buying. Even though the weather was (for the most part) perfect, there was only a few line-ups (compared to the usual line-ups everywhere)....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, KC4. Someday my wife wants to take me to the Stampede for a week.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all!

Thanks for the breakfast Marc

Kim, they are gouging you girl! There's enough fools there to fork over some serious coins or otherwise the vendors wouldn't return year after year!

Vicki, i see one tummy puppy! Pretty soon they will be comedians!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all from sick bay.

What a night. I was tired and went to bed about 9:30, but awoke at midnight for an urgent trip to the bathroom, and I mean urgent. Nearly didn't make it. I went back to bed only to have the same experience at 12:30 and again at 1:00. By 2:30, I was up again, this time sitting while I was sick in the waste basket, both ends at work now. I lay down on the couch where I fell alseep until 3:00 when I became violently sick again.

I have no idea what hit me and I am as weak as a newborn kitten this morning, so it is back to bed for this guy after about two ounces of warm ginger ale and a very fast upload of mybirdie.ca. I have to be sure I won't be sick again so I can take my heart meds without fear of bringing them right back up again.

I hat it when this happens, and it hasn't for many years. I just hope it is some kind of virus. Anything but the Swine flu, please.

Mmm, bah, ack . .


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Don

OMG you are sick - sounds like you have food poisoning.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Don, Sharon, Marc, Kim, Vicki.

Don - remember, lots of fluids and rest. People dehydrate faster then we think. Sounds like either something you ate was really bad or stomach flu to me. If you are still violently sick by this afternoon, I would call a physician.

Cool one last night- great for sleeping even though the air feels a little dampish. Kitchen floor is still tacky though, so I guess another couple of days before I can put it back together. sigh....... then we do the hallway floor. I would like to have done them both at once but it would have put both the frig, washing machine and bathroom out of order for the week.......by doing them separately we can at least get to all the rooms, just from different directions

Have a good day all. Don, feel better soon.


----------



## screature

Poor Don!!  Sounds like food poisoning for sure. I have had three or four bouts of it. If you also have the sweats, chills and body aches then I would say almost without doubt that is what you have.

Personally it is the sickest I have ever been and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. If it is food poisoning it may take a few days before you are back to your old (no pun intended ) self again. Make sure to keep your fluids up and when you start to feel well enough to eat something try toast to start with, definitely no milk or milk products.

Get better soon my friend.


----------



## KC4

Poor DON! Yep Yep - everybody has good advice IMHO...Lots of fluids (sports drinks are best to keep your electrolytes in balance) and go see a doc if it doesn't get better within 12 hours....

I agree, you've probably got Food poisoning - brutal..... after you are finally calmed down - eat some of that fancy yogurt with the acidophilus additive - that will get your gut back in balance. 

Get better soon!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. Luckily, you have Ann at home ........... and lots of advice here, so I shall not add to the advice. Rest and get better soon, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## KC4

...


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I assume that the Zipper is like a roller coaster?


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, the Zipper used to be one of my favourite rides. Only those who enjoy zipping and flipping around frantically upside down would go on one. 

View attachment 9827


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I assume that the Zipper is like a roller coaster?


Only WORSE! Used to be one of my favorite rides too..but prepare to get a thorough tossing!! (and perhaps do a little yourself) 

DON'T LOOK DON AND DEBORAH!!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon Kim or is it good morning in Calgary!

So you were one of those that can ride one without tossing the carnival foods! 

I find most rides are tame nowadays! Or I'm just jaded! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon Kim or is it good morning in Calgary!
> 
> So you were one of those that can ride one without tossing the carnival foods!
> 
> I find most rides are tame nowadays! Or I'm just jaded! :lmao::lmao:


It's still morning here, but barely.

I used to be able to ride all the rides (except for the ones with the centrifuge motion) without losing my mini-donuts. 

Now, I'm happy to watch others ride them. I have little to no interest in paying to be jerked around. (I have more than enough of that in OTHER aspects of my life)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Don. Luckily, you have Ann at home ........... and lots of advice here, so I shall not add to the advice. Rest and get better soon, mon ami. Paix.


Actually Ann is babysitting Jett now Monday through Thursdays each week at his house while his Mom is back at work, so she told me what to do, wished me better health, kissed my forehead and headed out the door at 6:45 a.m.

Just woke up after a long sleep and had dry toast and a bit of chicken noodle soup broth. If that stays down, I think I have this beat, whatever it was.

Then there is the motor home to take out and dump the holding tanks this afternoon. If I allow them to get any fuller, that will make me sick too. 

I await some energy to get going first though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. Hopefully the soup and toast work. Someone mentioned stale ginger ale which I hear also works in terms of your electrolytes.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall pass on the Zipper and take a few corn dogs to go.


----------



## SINC

Yep, there is a glass of it sitting on the coffee table now that I am propped up for a bit. I also have some Gatorade sport drink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wise, Sinc. It beats Pedeolyte, which has a strange taste.


----------



## ciaochiao

*The Don is Sick!*

Hi Everyone!

My days and nights have permanently become a mess. At times I wake up at the usual morning time - 8-9 a,m, Other nights, I awaken at 3 a.m. and fall back to sleep around 6 a.m. Arrrghhhhh. Anyway, I have helped myself to the OTHD breakfast - thanks Dr. G! And gazed with longing at Kim's pics of the corn dogs - I LOVE corn dogs, plus shivered with fear at Kim's pics of the rides-I LOATHE rides. And finally, been surprised by the most welcome presence of Steve - HI SCREATURE STEVE!! And saddened by the knowledge that the Don is so sick. 

I'm wondering why none of you think it's the flu. Are you all just being superstitious regarding saying the 'f' word? I too have had food poisoning and you're quite right Steve, it's something that I would never want to see anyone in my life, experience. If Don has the chills, body aches, and fever though, that's also indicative of the flu. I also join the other Shang members in wishing you a speedy recovery Don. Please let us know how you're feeling throughout the next 24 hours. Everyone's advice for the liquids and rest is right on. And Steve's menu for getting back onto solids is also right on. Either white bread toast with zero butter - jam's ok, or some rice gruel - seriously. Those are the only types of foods you should be putting into your delicate stomach right now. I hope you're ok. Again, let us know how you're doing later please.

Well, i'm off to do some reading. I don't have to go to work until tomorrow so, I'm going to read up on Clay animation and 'how to' do it. If anyone has ideas, please send them my way!!

Take care all, and especially you Don!
Vicki


----------



## KC4TheSequel

*Hi Everyone!*

I'm a new member on EhMac. I'm the resident teen at Kim's Home. My name is Kacey. Nice to meet everyone! I just had my 14th birthday so i get an EhMac account! Yay!!


----------



## KC4

KC4TheSequel said:


> I'm a new member on EhMac. I'm the resident teen at Kim's Home. My name is Kacey. Nice to meet everyone! I just had my 14th birthday so i get an EhMac account! Yay!!


OOOOOOHHHHHNOOOO! 
Lookout everybody!!!!


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4TheSequel said:


> I'm a new member on EhMac. I'm the resident teen at Kim's Home. My name is Kacey. Nice to meet everyone! I just had my 14th birthday so i get an EhMac account! Yay!!





KC4 said:


> OOOOOOHHHHHNOOOO!
> Lookout everybody!!!!


OMG look out!!!!!! Here comes double trouble beejacon - Now we have two KC4s to content with. GroaNnnnnn  

Welcome Kacey!:clap::clap:


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> OMG look out!!!!!! Here comes double trouble beejacon - Now we have two KC4s to content with. GroaNnnnnn
> 
> Welcome Kacey!:clap::clap:


:lmao::lmao::lmao:
Yep, Mini Me is on the loose!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Welcome!!!*

WELCOME KACEY!! 

i was wondering if you might be the resident teen!! Wow, now we have TWO versions of brilliance and talent in the Shang! i hope that your birthday celebrations went well. We look forward to seeing you here, chatting it up with everyone and causing double trouble the way your mom does. Incidentally, I saw the face painting job you did on your mom. It was absolutely incredible!! Now we have yet another talented and brilliant person in the Shang!! WELCOME TO YOUR EXTENDED FAMILY!!  My name is Vicki and i also have a kid close to your age. I hope that one day, she also joins in to chat. How was the Stampede yesterday?


----------



## KC4TheSequel

ciaochiao said:


> WELCOME KACEY!!
> 
> i was wondering if you might be the resident teen!! Wow, now we have TWO versions of brilliance and talent in the Shang! i hope that your birthday celebrations went well. We look forward to seeing you here, chatting it up with everyone and causing double trouble the way your mom does. Incidentally, I saw the face painting job you did on your mom. It was absolutely incredible!! Now we have yet another talented and brilliant person in the Shang!! WELCOME TO YOUR EXTENDED FAMILY!!  My name is Vicki and i also have a kid close to your age. I hope that one day, she also joins in to chat. How was the Stampede yesterday?


It was fabulous yesterday! thank you! we went on some of the rides. ( not the scary ones) and I loved al the food there! It made me happy!


----------



## KC4TheSequel

sharonmac09 said:


> OMG look out!!!!!! Here comes double trouble beejacon - Now we have two KC4s to content with. GroaNnnnnn
> 
> Welcome Kacey!:clap::clap:


Haha Thanks!


----------



## SINC

Well, as if my day hasn't been bad enough, now this issued five minutes ago:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was just going to post this from Environment Canada. Bon chance, mon ami.

City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park
12:59 PM MDT Wednesday 8 July 2009
Tornado watch for
City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park issued


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Kacey, my name is Marc ............... he of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, and owner of The Cafe Chez Marc ........... where anyone can make breakfast, lunch or dinner for The Shang Gang.


----------



## KC4

This image was taken Thursday night, April 2, 2009.
Lariat Sandridge Energy Rig - South of Ft Stockton , TX
(but a similar scene is quite imaginable here in Alberta)


----------



## Dr.G.

On July 31, 1987, the Edmonton tornado was the second-deadliest in Canadian history. Let us hope and pray that history does not repeat itself today.


----------



## Dr.G.

On July 31, 1987, the Edmonton tornado was the second-deadliest in Canadian history. Let us hope and pray that history does not repeat itself today.

Deadly Skies: Canada's Most Destructive Tornadoes | CBC Archives


----------



## KC4TheSequel

haha! I've always admired your puppies and i know want one REALLY BAD.. (*AHEM* cough cough ... MOM...) 
Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome!!


----------



## SINC

It has suddenly become very still. Winds were howling and they just quit. Quite eerie really. The sky is a pale gray green in colour.


----------



## SINC

The winds, which were howling have suddenly stopped and it is dead calm. Perhaps the calm before the storm? The sky is an eerie gray/green in colour and you can hear a pin drop outside right now.


----------



## KC4

I will always remember the date of the Pine Lake Alberta Tornado that killed 12 and injured over a hundred people - July 14, 2000 - same day as my wedding (in Calgary) . Many guests were distracted and anxious about any friends, relatives and co-workers that frequented the popular family campsite.


----------



## SINC

Bump


----------



## KC4TheSequel

thank you Doctor G for the warm welcome


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> This image was taken Thursday night, April 2, 2009.
> Lariat Sandridge Energy Rig - South of Ft Stockton , TX
> (but a similar scene is quite imaginable here in Alberta)


This is an incredible picture altho terrifying for those that live there. Did you live in that area before you moved back to Canada? Did you ever witness any tornadoes?


----------



## sharonmac09

Groannnnn......

What is the mayor going to do about the daily interruptions/freezes/phantom posts? It is really getting tiresome.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4TheSequel said:


> haha! I've always admired your puppies and i know want one REALLY BAD.. (*AHEM* cough cough ... MOM...)
> Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome!!


That's right Kacey. Put on your best woebegone expression and see if Mom can resist it! Perhaps Marc can post the cutest most aaawwwwww tummy puppy picture and Mom won't be able to say "NO, absolutely not, Kacey, i don't want to hear another thing about it!" 

Sharon


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Groannnnn......
> 
> What is the mayor going to do about the daily interruptions/freezes/phantom posts? It is really getting tiresome.


Please add your comments in the new thread I started in the ehMac info centre.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> This is an incredible picture altho terrifying for those that live there. Did you live in that area before you moved back to Canada? Did you ever witness any tornadoes?


We didn't live exactly in that area of Texas - we lived in Houston. Survived Rita - relatively unscathed...Katrina missed us but Houston took on a load of people from Louisiana - some temporarily - some permanently. Kacey and I volunteered our time for a few weeks helping the displaced - making and distributing food at our school/church, delivering bag lunches and beverages to people waiting in line for government assistance, and organizing clothing and basic goods depots. 

We hadn't been back in Canada long when Hurricane Ike (3rd worst, to make landfall in the States) came in the fall of 2008. 


sharonmac09 said:


> That's right Kacey. Put on your best woebegone expression and see if Mom can resist it! Perhaps Marc can post the cutest most aaawwwwww tummy puppy picture and Mom won't be able to say "NO, absolutely not, Kacey, i don't want to hear another thing about it!"
> 
> Sharon


:lmao::lmao::lmao:
Won't happen - unless she trades me in for a puppy (and I wouldn't put her past that either) - that was her solution when she was in Grade 2 and wanted a puppy but couldn't because (in her words) I was a lergic!
Dang those LERGICS!


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Groannnnn......
> 
> What is the mayor going to do about the daily interruptions/freezes/phantom posts? It is really getting tiresome.


Just downloaded the new version of Firefox 3.5 browser and all these troubles have disappeared. It would seem that Safari 4 is creating the issues, not ehMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4TheSequel said:


> haha! I've always admired your puppies and i know want one REALLY BAD.. (*AHEM* cough cough ... MOM...)
> Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome!!


Thanks, Kacey. They are already spoken for at prices between $750 to $1000. This might just about pay for the vet bills. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was in a tornado in Waycross, Georgia, which was a small but mean twister that came about 150 from where I stood at the doorway of the public school where I was teaching. The other tornado was in Athens, Georgia and we were about a mile away but it was a huge funnel cloud.


----------



## sharonmac09

> Groannnnn......
> 
> What is the mayor going to do about the daily interruptions/freezes/phantom posts? It is really getting tiresome.





SINC said:


> Just downloaded the new version of Firefox 3.5 browser and all these troubles have disappeared. It would seem that Safari 4 is creating the issues, not ehMac.


Don, you edited this post. You originally mentioned that you quoted my post in the new thread you started in Info Centre. FYI ehmac problems is present in Firefox.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Dr.G. said:


> I was in a tornado in Waycross, Georgia, which was a small but mean twister that came about 150 from where I stood at the doorway of the public school where I was teaching. The other tornado was in Athens, Georgia and we were about a mile away but it was a huge funnel cloud.


My family was in a hurricane in Houston. It was pretty wimpy. i was out cleaning the pool during the worst of the hurricane.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Don, you edited this post. You originally mentioned that you quoted my post in the new thread you started in Info Centre. FYI ehmac problems is present in Firefox.


Sharon, I actually didn't edit the post, I posted a second time advising that when I tried Firefox, the issues disappeared. I also posted it in the new thread, but now I see that TheDoug has posted there that he too has troubles with Firefox.

Still no word from the mayor, but we shall see what he has to say.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Sharon, I actually didn't edit the post, I posted a second time advising that when I tried Firefox, the issues disappeared. I also posted it in the new thread, but now I see that TheDoug has posted there that he too has troubles with Firefox.
> 
> Still no word from the mayor, but we shall see what he has to say.


oops, please accept my apologies Don.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Hi Sinc, I was wondering how you got your profile picture to move... its .gif file correct how do upload them to be my picture?


----------



## SINC

KC4TheSequel said:


> Hi Sinc, I was wondering how you got your profile picture to move... its .gif file correct how do upload them to be my picture?


Hi Kacey and welcome.

Yep it is a .gif file and you click on the "User CP" link in the upper left corner of any page (image below) Then go to settings> edit avatar and follow the instructions.

If you have any problems, let me know and I will try to help you through it.


----------



## Cameo

Hi Kacey!!!!!

If your mom won't let you have a doxie - what about one of these??????:lmao:
View attachment 9838


----------



## Cameo

View attachment 9839


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Cameo said:


> View attachment 9839


haha my moms even more allergic to cats than dogs...


----------



## Dr.G.

I am allergic to our doxies ................ but I still hold the pups even as I sneeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

Well Marc, you beat me to it. This is the photo i was going to post. As usual they are heartwarming. :clap::clap:

Good night Marc.

For those out west, carry on!


----------



## KC4

OK Marc and Jeanne - Enough with tantalizing the Sequel with babies...or she WILL be tossing me out so she can adopt them all! :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night everybody,


----------



## SINC

Time for me to try and get some sleep too. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A Continental style breakfast awaits you when you awaken, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee, and some freshly squeezed OJ. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, hopefully when you read this, you are on your way to a healthier intentinal system.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the good wishes. Yes I am much better this morning, although still a bit shy on the sleep end of things, but that will be rectified today. I am now convinced it was food poisoning and I don't wish that on anyone. Still raining and that is a good thing as the ground soaks it up as fast as it comes down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear of your better health, Don, and the rain in that area of AB. I heard that a tornado touched down outside of Edmonton yesterday. Was it near you folks? Say hey to Ann for me.


----------



## SINC

The tornado touched down within 10 km of our house Marc. I'll pass on your "hey" to Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is still too close for comfort. I was close to a small twister and about a mile from a huge tornado. I find that they are more destructive than hurricanes.


----------



## Cameo

Morning.

I used to spend my summers with my kids in the Muskoka's on the lake - my family is from there.

One summer, my grandmother stayed with my kids at my great great grandmothers place (deceased, but I used the house) while I came south to work a couple of days.
Just as I returned to Cape May (name of the house), on a very very hot day, I could hear thunder in the distance. I put in my sun roof in my car (it detached completely) and got the laundry out of the trunk. In the short distance it took from the car to the house I was almost blown over when the wind hit. 

As soon as I got in the house the water hit - and we spent about 6 minutes fighting to get the house windows closed - you couldn't see anything but sheets of water hitting the windows.

Grandma and I settled in the kitchen to make tea when my son came running into the room screaming at us to look outside...........a 100 year old tree, and this tree was HUGE, had crashed and missed the house by about 50 feet. We never even heard the tree hit the ground with the wind and water. A tornado had passed through the lake in front of the house - my Grandpa - at his place - saw the tornado scoope water from the lake - and then the silly bugger was so scared for us, he got into his boat and raced over to make sure we were okay.

There were trees on roofs, a boat on a trailer was cut in half by a tree and all we heard for days were chainsaws clearing roads. My grandparents were out of power for a week, although I had it in a couple of days as my lines came down the road.

That tree that came down - there were 8 trees on the property that came down altogether - we cut it up and there was enough wood from that tree to heat my house in the city for 2 years. (We only had a wood stove for our heat)

That was only one tornado - out of 2 - that happened when I was up north - the 2nd wasn't nearly so bad, but we had to drive under a tree held up by hydro lines to get out of the cottage the 2nd one.

Kim - okay, I will TRY not to tease Kacey - but not makin any promises!!!!!

Don - glad you are feeling better.

Floor still isn't ready to walk on


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning everybody,
Glad your feeling better as well Don.
I have had food poisoning as well and boy not a pleasant experience. What a storm, I got caught in just the heavy rain part of it in N.W Edmonton. Packed up my gear and went to South Edmonton to work. It was nice and dry.
Hope you all have a great day.
I owe, I owe, off to work I go...
Take care.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks for breakfast Marc, Mmmmmm sure hit the spot.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang GAng!

Glad to see that you are feeling better Don! Woot! Keep going on the recovery trail and hopefully that includes some extra ZZZZZZZZs.

Nice to see you around Guy! Have a good day at work.

Thanks for the Breakfast Marc. Yum! 

Jeanne - that's quite the experience - something you will never forget, I'm sure. Yes, the teen is still trying to campaign for a kitten...NO go!  Believe me, if I wasn't a "Lergic", we'd have a menagerie here - we all :love2love2: animals. So we'll just have to vicariously enjoy them through others....


----------



## screature

Good morning one and all. Glad to hear that you are on the mend Don!! Welcome to KC4 The Sequel!!

All this talk of tornados... While I have never been close to a fully formed one, when I was a boy my Dad and watched one begin to form right outside our back window, maybe half a kilometre away. The sky was a colour we had never seen before, a black yellow green colour, which in and of itself was kind of unnerving. Then the funnel started to form, it reached about half way to the ground before, poof it disintegrated. My Dad and just stood there watching the whole thing in stunned silence.

I think that is why to this day I have periodic recurring dreams about tornados, probably 3 or 4 times a year. They are always different but have the same element of being in impending danger of being struck by one and having to out run it or seek shelter and have it go right over top of me.

They are indeed an awesome force of nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Quite an experience you had with that tornado.

How is Life treating you this fine morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Thanks for breakfast Marc, Mmmmmm sure hit the spot.


My pleasure, Guy. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Glad you too liked the breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. I have made a special breakfast that is both light and cooling. It is currently 20C out on my back deck, and I have to shade both myself and my iBook from the sun. We have loads of fruits, veggies, a few heart-friendly dips, and all sorts of juices and smoothies made with skim milk.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Good Morning Everyone. Sorry for the late start, we teens need about as much sleep as we can get! Glad to hear that Don is feeling better ( although I'm not sure who this Don we speak of is!) Thank you Dr.G for the lovely breakfast! i am not able to stay and chat for long my sister is taking me shopping! Ah the glories of Birthday Money!


----------



## KC4TheSequel

screature said:


> Good morning one and all. Glad to hear that you are on the mend Don!! Welcome to KC4 The Sequel!!
> 
> All this talk of tornados... While I have never been close to a fully formed one, when I was a boy my Dad and watched one begin to form right outside our back window, maybe half a kilometre away. The sky was a colour we had never seen before, a black yellow green colour, which in and of itself was kind of unnerving. Then the funnel started to form, it reached about half way to the ground before, poof it disintegrated. My Dad and just stood there watching the whole thing in stunned silence.
> 
> I think that is why to this day I have periodic recurring dreams about tornados, probably 3 or 4 times a year. They are always different but have the same element of being in impending danger of being struck by one and having to out run it or seek shelter and have it go right over top of me.
> 
> They are indeed an awesome force of nature.


Thank You Screature!


----------



## bhil

KC4TheSequel said:


> Good Morning Everyone. Sorry for the late start, we teens need about as much sleep as we can get! Glad to hear that Don is feeling better ( although I'm not sure who this Don we speak of is!) Thank you Dr.G for the lovely breakfast! i am not able to stay and chat for long my sister is taking me shopping! Ah the glories of Birthday Money!


Wlecome to the Shang Kacey! I'm Sean, and in response to your question, Don is SINC


----------



## bhil

Afternoon everyone! Glad to see that Don is feeling better. We made it back from the cabin on Sunday night, but I've been crazy at work trying to make up for the lost couple of days. I'm still pretty backed up, but I had to at least pop in and welcome the new addition to the family. The cabin was a good time, however, it rained on and off the whole time (not on the day we left of course) so not as much time was spent in/on the lake as we would have liked. Anyway, I can hear the whip cracking so I should get back to work.


----------



## SINC

Not enough lake time versus badly needed rain? Oh, which to choose Sean!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4TheSequel said:


> Good Morning Everyone. Sorry for the late start, we teens need about as much sleep as we can get! Glad to hear that Don is feeling better ( although I'm not sure who this Don we speak of is!) Thank you Dr.G for the lovely breakfast! i am not able to stay and chat for long my sister is taking me shopping! Ah the glories of Birthday Money!


Afternoon, Kacey. Birthday money ................ let's see ........... $1000 doxie ............. minus your mom's discount ............ minus the fact that you can't have one .................. add on shipping ................ deduct the usual handling fee ................ deduct your discount ................. add on allergy shots for your mom ...................... that comes to $3.96. Will that be cash or Visa/MasterCard/American Express??? :lmao::greedy::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. I side with Don. Even we need some rain. City Council here in St.John's is considering an outside watering ban until Labor Day. We shall see.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Steve. How are you today?


Sorry Marc, been out and about, and then staining my deck... big job. I am good, thanks for asking. Once all my projects around the house are done maybe I can start to enjoy my vacation.


----------



## screature

KC4TheSequel said:


> Thank You Screature!


You're welcome Stacey... and in the Shang, it is Steve.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Not enough lake time versus badly needed rain? Oh, which to choose Sean!





Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sean. I side with Don. Even we need some rain. City Council here in St.John's is considering an outside watering ban until Labor Day. We shall see.


Hey, I have nothing against getting rain, before or after I'm at the lake, it's just while I'm at the lake I have the problem with it. As it is, it has been raining here since we got back.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> Hey, I have nothing against getting rain, before or after I'm at the lake, it's just while I'm at the lake I have the problem with it. As it is, it has been raining here since we got back.


Well, the farmers and ranchers really need the rain, so at least someone is grateful.

How has Life been treating you these days, Sean?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kacey. Birthday money ................ let's see ........... $1000 doxie ............. minus your mom's discount ............ minus the fact that you can't have one .................. add on shipping ................ deduct the usual handling fee ................ deduct your discount ................. add on allergy shots for your mom ...................... that comes to $3.96. Will that be cash or Visa/MasterCard/American Express??? :lmao::greedy::lmao:


MARC!!!!! Cut. It .OUTT! :lmao::lmao::lmao:



screature said:


> You're welcome Stacey... and in the Shang, it is Steve.


Oooh you gonna catch it for the "Stacey" Steve, .....it's *K*acey.....and Yes, she was named after me..


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, Kacey sent her money .............. $15.84 ....................... so, I guess she wants four pups. They are on their way. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to be up early to ship off Kacey's pups on the early morning flight to Calgary. We usually don't ship out pups until they are at least 10-12 weeks old, but this litter can already spell words in Morse code and all weigh in at more than 2 pounds. So, be sure to get in some goat's milk to have ready to feed them every hour or so for the next three weeks, and then we can send you the recipe for their food. That takes about three hours a day to prepare. Then there is the cleanup, puppy socialization, obedience, grooming, cuddling, singing, and exercise. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

To the rest of you, paix mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc,


----------



## Adrian.

Any night owls in the Shang?


----------



## SINC

Adrian. said:


> Any night owls in the Shang?


Hoot!


----------



## KC4TheSequel

adrian. said:


> any night owls in the shang?


whooo!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a TGIF breakfast for anyone up this early. Seems all the night owls are asleep in the tree. Rest peacefully, my friends.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Another week gone by and July is one third gone already. Where does the time go? Thanks for the breakfast and coffee while mybirdie.ca loads for this Friday. With my new system, it now only takes about two minutes to upload.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, Kacey sent her money .............. $15.84 ....................... so, I guess she wants four pups. They are on their way. Enjoy.





Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. I have to be up early to ship off Kacey's pups on the early morning flight to Calgary. We usually don't ship out pups until they are at least 10-12 weeks old, but this litter can already spell words in Morse code and all weigh in at more than 2 pounds. So, be sure to get in some goat's milk to have ready to feed them every hour or so for the next three weeks, and then we can send you the recipe for their food. That takes about three hours a day to prepare. Then there is the cleanup, puppy socialization, obedience, grooming, cuddling, singing, and exercise. Good luck.


Thank you for sending them for a nice visit! They will be thoroughly fed, smooched and cuddled before being sent on the return flight to St. Johns.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the TGIF Breakfast Marc....I need an order of Goat's Milk too please.....you, know, for my coffee and cereal....

Looks like the Sequel was up late - ah, the joys of Summer vacation....

Off to check out St. Albert's Place soon...then to watch the Tour de France! Woot!


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Thanks for breakfast.
Just a quick post this morning. Got a dentist appointment again today The last one 2 weeks ago left me with extremely sensitive teeth and still sore. Not looking forward to 8 am.
Take care.


----------



## Cameo

Morning gang!

Guy - man, I feel for you. I hate going to the dentist.

You did mention that there is a stopover on that flight to pick up Patch and Dabs right?
Tips has to keep me company. Kacey likes rising early I hope cause those two figure that 5:30 is kamakazee time

Well - off to face todays challenges, sigh. Have a good one all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Kim and Guy. Glad to see the Cafe filling up once again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Well - off to face todays challenges, sigh. Have a good one all. " Morning, Jeanne. Go get 'em. Excelsior.


----------



## Cameo

:lmao::lmao: We were posting at the same time.

Hi Marc


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

I'm normally a night owl, but yesterday I was so tired I hit it at only 11:30ish. Wacky weather here... muggy, yet too cold for me, T-Storms... don't know what else to blame it on... 

I wasn't ignoring you all... that sound of chains dragging... that was me! 

Thanks for all the pics Marc... Bridget looked a little tired too...  

Can I get an opinion? Honestly?

I want to treat myself to one these shirts:

THE KITE 1 by idea2lifestyle on Etsy

... but see where it says:



> Disadvantages:
> * Not suitable for girl with boring nature or lack of imagination


Well.. *I* was planning on getting the black and wearing it with black leggings... I can pull it off figure wise I think as I'm about a size 14 and 5'8" tall... put the right "stuff" under it and well... not bad. 

However I AM 52... maybe I don't look it... but I am... suitable or not? 

... oh with long dangle earrings... red coral droplets, short wavey hair... dark brown.


----------



## Dreambird

Oh... I almost forgot... WELCOME to the Sequel, Kacey...


----------



## MLeh

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> Can I get an opinion? Honestly?
> 
> I want to treat myself to one these shirts:
> 
> THE KITE 1 by idea2lifestyle on Etsy
> 
> ... but see where it says:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. *I* was planning on getting the black and wearing it with black leggings... I can pull it off figure wise I think as I'm about a size 14 and 5'8" tall... put the right "stuff" under it and well... not bad.
> 
> However I AM 52... maybe I don't look it... but I am... suitable or not?
> 
> ... oh with long dangle earrings... red coral droplets, short wavey hair... dark brown.


At twenty we worry about what other people think about us. At forty we don't care what other people think about us. At sixty we realize: they weren't thinking about us at all.

Go for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> :lmao::lmao: We were posting at the same time.
> 
> Hi Marc


Great minds think alike, Jeanne. This is one reason I have so much faith in your ability to soar in the near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with Elaine, Diane. "Go for it." The only person you have to please is yourself.


----------



## Dreambird

I do like your way of thinking! 
See... my problem was more one of "what would my mother think"... and that is a problem...  Little secret... she has a 65 yr. old gent paying her a bit of attention and her reaction is "but I'm 79 yrs. old!!!" So?



MLeh said:


> At twenty we worry about what other people think about us. At forty we don't care what other people think about us. At sixty we realize: they weren't thinking about us at all.
> 
> Go for it.


----------



## Dreambird

My posts are having trouble going through today...


----------



## Dreambird

Can you see my replies? I can't... no idea if they are going through or not...


----------



## Dreambird

OoooooKay! Now they all went through...


----------



## sharonmac09

Good day everyone!!!!

Dreambirdie as Vicki likes to call you, you go for the Kite girl!!!! I think it looks awesome. 

But i do have one question. What are you going to do if it's windy? The shirt is going to flare up and away and expose you to the world! Just be prepared to receive some admiring whistles.


----------



## Dreambird

Yes... I never thought of that...  Could be an issue around here... bring a jacket!


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> But i do have one question. What are you going to do if it's windy? The shirt is going to flare up and away and expose you to the world! Just be prepared to receive some admiring whistles.


A little camisole under the shirt solves that problem.

It's a very pretty top... get it and wear it happily.


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh Dreambirdie girl, I have never suggested that you should be modest. 

All I am saying is that you go for it girl and be prepared to hear some whistles coming your way. 

By the way you are only a few years older than me so I do understand your apprehension but girl you go for it and see what happens!


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> I do like your way of thinking!
> See... my problem was more one of "what would my mother think"... and that is a problem...  Little secret... she has a 65 yr. old gent paying her a bit of attention and her reaction is "but I'm 79 yrs. old!!!" So?


If your Mom doesn't like it???? 
PERFECT!!!!:lmao::lmao:beejacon

(I like it and would wear it) Go for it!


----------



## Dreambird

Kim! The Sequel is listening! :lmao:

Thanks for the support guys... I know it's genuine coming from you... I'll put in my order! I know just the place to find a camisole for cheap too... ready to go partai!!! 



KC4 said:


> If your Mom doesn't like it????
> PERFECT!!!!:lmao::lmao:beejacon
> 
> (I like it and would wear it) Go for it!


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Kim! The Sequel is listening! :lmao:
> 
> Thanks for the support guys... I know it's genuine coming from you... I'll put in my order! I know just the place to find a camisole for cheap too... ready to go partai!!!


Nah, The Sequel's down for the count today....seems to have come down with the Flu - big time - watching her carefully because there was a case of H1N1 at her school in the last days before school was out. 

Could barely get her interested in her cell phone to text people, let alone her MacBook....will try later....


----------



## Cameo

Ooooh noooo - hope Kacey feels better soon.

Diane - the shirt is cute and if you have the figure for it then I agree - go for it. And if you are concerned about your Mother - then wear it when she isn't around. beejacon

My mom may be able to get me into Tim's to work for a couple of days a week - this would add to my EI without affecting it. I don't want to get into a full time job just yet unless I find one that pays really well as I am still looking into going to school. According to the councellor I saw first - the Second Career program through EI allows me to collect EI while going to school as well as having a "survival job" as they put it....which is a job that is less then my capabilities. So I go speak to the big boss on Monday.
Now, if my son's EI gets sorted soon - it's been 6 weeks-or if he gets working soon- then I should be in decent shape to do the school bit. I think.


Hey - where did Beej go? Has he posted in any of the other threads lately? It has been some time.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening Jeanne!

Good luck on the second career and BTW what careers can you study for?

I'm a seasonal employee (construction) and it is common to be waiting for up to 6 weeks for the EI benefits to arrive.

Who is Beej?


----------



## SINC

Beej was a regular on ehMac and the Shang, (see list below). He is stil among the top 11 posters here in the Shang ever.

He was also responsible for inventing the beejacon in the smilies section. (It is known as the B e e j a c o n).

He now posts only on MAGIC. *Language Warning*

MAGIC


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening ladies. Jeanne, I think that Beej has dropped out of ehMacLand. He was not banned, as far as I know, but just stopped posting one day. Don might know some more info.

So, I shall let you get back to talk about fashion, clothes, self-actualization, empowerment and self-awareness. Paix, mes ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Evening ladies. Jeanne, I think that Beej has dropped out of ehMacLand. He was not banned, as far as I know, but just stopped posting one day. Don might know some more info.
> 
> So, I shall let you get back to talk about fashion, clothes, self-actualization, empowerment and self-awareness. Paix, mes ami.


Marc, I posted above you 10 minutes earlier about Beej.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I find it interesting to look down the entire listing of Shang posters ................ and various names bring about fond memories ........... lotus .......... Peter S. ............... minnes ................ et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

I know. I hit Post Reply and it just sat there ................. so I went to take the dogs out back.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Jeanne, I'm feeling good about that part of myself since I've lost about 45lbs in total... not quickly, over about a year and a half... but it's nice! I thought it was less until the Doctor dug up some records... *beam**

Kim... I really hope Kacey has NOT got that flu! I'll be sending good thoughts her way... I hope she feels better... SOON! Poor kid!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, sending Kacey some homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express ................ and some doxie pups free of charge to help her get back into her old self.


----------



## sharonmac09

oh Kim, your teen is sick! I hope Kacey recovers soon so that i can start teasing and torturing her soon. I sincerely hope it's not you know what.
Get well Kacey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

*What cute puppies!*

Marc, what cute puppies....I am a dog lover, but my wife is terrified of them...I thinking it was due to her being attacked when she was very young. Not sure what breed they are?

Anyway, just thought I would drop in and say hi to everyone. It is quite warm here in Bowmanville tonight. After finally being able to mow the lawns [ which I hate...I wish I could talk Gail into a condo ] I'm in for some reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Robert-Paul, and welcome to The Shang.


----------



## Rps

*Nice to drop in!*

Thanks Marc....please call me Rp, Robert-paul is too formal so I never use it once I am introduced to people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies are loving animals and there is no need to fear them ............... unless you are a badger or a wolverine.

Anyway, have a cup of tea or coffee Rp at The Cafe Chez Marc ............... on the house .............. or something stronger at The Hair of the Doxie Den. Just don't drink and drive. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, Saturday is Banjo Night at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. Do you play? Sunday night is Bag Pipe night, Monday night is Tuba night, Tuesday night is Drum Night, Wednesday night is Brass Instrument night, Thursday night is all vocal, and on Friday we rest ourselves, our instruments and our voices.


----------



## Rps

Oh! so that's what Max looked like when he was a pup. I had a dash, wire haired, before I met Gail. It was the best dog I ever had. They are not for everyone though....I wouldn't recommend them as a first dog....they are too independent. However, they can be quite loving....I know it may sound strange to say, but they have a "dogginess" about them that other dogs, at least to me, do not. They are characters.
Rp


----------



## Rps

Oddly enough, I do play [ poorly as yet ] the banjo. I also play a poor guitar...my first instrument is the bass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Rp, we could put you on tomorrow night just before our premier act, Dickie Dumbthistle and his Dancing Doxies. Interested?


----------



## Rps

Bella Fleck I'm not, so I will pass until you don't need the sheet music to see what it was I am playing. Are you a country/bluegrass fan? Personally, I'm into art rock, such as Yess and Jethro Tull. I also like Led Zep, trying playing stairway to heaven on the banjo...interesting. Right now I'm trying to arrange "Message in a bottle " for the banjo.

Other than on words, do you play?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Bella Fleck I'm not, so I will pass until you don't need the sheet music to see what it was I am playing. Are you a country/bluegrass fan? Personally, I'm into art rock, such as Yess and Jethro Tull. I also like Led Zep, trying playing stairway to heaven on the banjo...interesting. Right now I'm trying to arrange "Message in a bottle " for the banjo.
> 
> Other than on words, do you play?


Rp, my mother would say that it was a good thing I could teach well, since I could not sing, dance or play a musical instrument. Nor am I handy around the house. I learned to like bluegrass and "backwoods banjo pickin'" north Georgia hill country banjo pickin'" while I was teaching in Waycross, Georgia and working on my Ph.D. in Athens, GA at The University of Georgia. 

Still, according to my students over the years, I am an effective teleprofessor here at Memorial.

Marc Glassman - Memorial University of Newfoundland - RateMyProfessors.com


----------



## Rps

One of the nice things with technology is that you can get instant feedback. Myself, I'm completing my Masters at St FX. Been thinking about my project and whether I want to continue on after the masters. I am working on using inquiry cycles in an esl setting...what I would really like to do is develop communities of practice for esl learners, or even literacy learners. My initial intent was on non-directed problem solving but when I was "retired" at GM I lost my lab, if you will, so I had to go to plan B.
Rp


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, sending Kacey some homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express ................ and some doxie pups free of charge to help her get back into her old self.


Thanks! The soup and the mini-doxie express will surely expedite her recovery!


sharonmac09 said:


> oh Kim, your teen is sick! I hope Kacey recovers soon so that i can start teasing and torturing her soon. I sincerely hope it's not you know what.
> Get well Kacey!!!!!!!!!


Thanks! Will pass that along to her...


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc....please call me Rp, Robert-paul is too formal so I never use it once I am introduced to people.


Welcome to the Shang Rp! Love the avatar - is it YOUR dog and banjo??


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Thanks! The soup and the mini-doxie express will surely expedite her recovery!
> 
> Thanks! Will pass that along to her...


Kim, how is KC Mini Me now? Any improvement?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I am working on using inquiry cycles in an esl setting...what I would really like to do is develop communities of practice for esl learners, or even literacy learners." Very interesting, Rp. I would be interested to see/read more of your ideas. If you want, email these to my Memorial address at [email protected] for a more professional discussion.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Kim, how is KC Mini Me now? Any improvement?


Still under the weather - not substantially worse - still not time to get too worried....fever < 102 (Kacey's Pediatrician said not to even treat a fever unless it's over 102...let the fever naturally work it's magic......)

She's quite miserable though as I would be too....hopefully she has a quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I hope that Kacey feels better in the morning. I agree to let the fever run its course under 102F.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight!

... and good night to Kacey... I hope it's a quiet restful one! 

I'll be hanging around for a few yet...


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. The Saturday All You Can Eat Buffet is ready to go, enjoy!


----------



## screature

Thanks for the vittles Don. I think I am actually going to take today off. After staining the deck on Thursday and repairing two sets of concrete and stone stairs yesterday, my body is feeling a little fatigued.

Speaking of being fatigued, are you fully recovered from your bout of Montezuma's revenge?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, time to rise and shine. The Saturday All You Can Eat Buffet is ready to go, enjoy!


Thanks for breakfast, Don. I have been up since 7AM, but had to do some work in the garden prior to the days sun and heat. Already it is 20C. Hot for us here in St.John's this early in the day.

How are you feeling today? No signs of the food poisoning?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks for the vittles Don. I think I am actually going to take today off. After staining the deck on Thursday and repairing two sets of concrete and stone stairs yesterday. My body is feeling a little fatigued.
> 
> Speaking of being fatigued, are you fully recovered from your bout of Montezuma's revenge?


Morning, Steve. I was trying to think of that term, Montezuma's revenge, when Don first mentioned his illness. I could not think of it for "Life nor money" as my mom would say.


----------



## screature

Morning Marc. Yes I hate it when that happens. I usually find that if I just stop trying to think of whatever it is for a bit it will just pop into my head, seems that the subconscious continues to work on it while we consciously do something else (one of our brains form of multitasking). When that doesn't happen it makes me feel like I am getting old.


----------



## Rps

*Monty has a partner!*

Good morning All:

My son and his wife recently came back from Peru and, to put it mildly, they had quite a time with their systems.....I think Shawn lost about 10 pounds!

More closer to home, I truly believe that my wife got some form of food poisoning whenst last we are in Windsor.

Two CTs and a lumbar puncture later, they couldn't find anything...they were thinking heart or bleeding in the brain....I was thinking food poisoning. 3 days later she was fine.....only feeling the after effects of their cures.

Isn't going on vacation wonderful!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Yes, there are days when I feel my age ................ and days when I don't. Such if Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Peru is one country I have always wanted to visit. Sonal, who is part of our Shang family, went there and showed us some grand pics.


----------



## SINC

Morning guys, the answer to your query re my health, I am just fine. It lasted about 36 hours in total, 24 of which were bad, although there is one lingering condition I won't mention here. I'll just go out and buy a cork.


----------



## Rps

*There are some bargains*

Shawn and Lori got a tremendous deal on their trip. And the pictures are quite striking. He has them on Facebook....I'm not a Facebook guy, but I guess you can find them on there.

The travel industry must be really hurting this year. My daughter and her boy friend took a Holland America cruise touching Spain, Greece, Italy....as a graduation celebration.

I ask myself where did I go wrong....when I graduated from college I was only out 1 week and had to go to work....my daughter grads from Moo U and takes a cruise...times have changed.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

The Sequel is still sleeping after a semi-calm night but the fever seems to have broken this morning (and the nasty vomiting has finally quieted) - I hope it's for good. Sometimes these fevers have a way of returning on her???

So thanks for the well wishes - she is doing better, but not nearly enough to go to work today....

Thanks for the All We can Eat Breakfast Don - I won't mention it to Kacey yet - I think Food is a 4-letter "F" word in her mind today. 

I would like to travel to Peru one day too! It is such a mystical, spiritual place.

I'm doing that too Steve - I can't seem to access things as easily in my brain anymore - watching a Mother-in-law slowly succumb to Alzheimer's, does not help my anxiety level, either.

Off to do a quick check of SAP and then to watch the Tour....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How is Kacey feeling today?


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Happy to hear Don is feeling well again... thanks for what's left of breakfast, I found lots of leftovers... 

How is Kacey? I hope she starts feeling better as the day goes on....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. How are you today?


----------



## Dreambird

It's a good day, Marc... thank you...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> It's a good day, Marc... thank you...


That's good to hear, Diane.


----------



## KC4

Hi all...Kacey is doing better and better, little bit by little bit.

Thanks for your well wishes and concern...


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi all...Kacey is doing better and better, little bit by little bit.
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes and concern...


That is also good to hear, Kim. Give her my best. Here is a doxie pic to cheer her up. It is a hot day, and even the doxie pups are sleepy.


----------



## Dreambird

Hee hee... I like that one! Thanks for today's pics, Marc...


----------



## Dr.G.

Now that things have cooled down a bit (still 22C but there is a nice breeze now), the pups are more alert and some are even starting to try to walk, rather than move about like sand turtles.


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> Hee hee... I like that one! Thanks for today's pics, Marc...


BUMP to move this stuck post since 2:27 and it is now 6:13.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Thank you very much for the well wishes. i am feeling a little bit better, but still not great XX). Thank you for the doxie pictures they are very cute especialy the one with his mouth practically engulfing the other ones!


----------



## ciaochiao

*hello, good nite*

Hi All:

mini me-i'm so sorry you are sick. What a lousy way to start of summer holidays! I know that your brilliant mom will have you up and at it in no time at all. And you're quite right, the doxie pics are adorable. Do you already have yours picked out?

It is only 24 here in Toronto but it feels a lot warmer due to the crazy thunderstorms we had this morning causing all sorts of humidity. 

Don is all better right? Are you 'the Don'? 

you guys talk A LOT HERE in the Shang. I have about 10 pp to catch up on even though I was here last nite! Wow, yakety, yak, yak. But it's comforting knowing that everyone's in touch and connected. 

Take care all, I'll see you soon and Mini-me, GET BETTER LIKE, NOW!!
VICKI


----------



## Rps

Good evening, I guess I am the last one in...anyone else up?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yup yup yup*

Hi Rps-I'm sorry, I don't know your first name. Anyway, I'm ALWAYS up. Rarely am i asleep by this hour. But for some reason, ehMac's system isn't notifying me of all new posts. How's it working for you? So....you have a kid at Moo U? How does he/she like it? Mine is at the St. G campus of U of T. His gf goes to Mac. Just comparing notes!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I put on the coffee and the Heart Healthy Sunday brunch for all who follow today. Just finished up mybirdie.ca and am now off to hunt for more of that stuff I stick on that page every day. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light Sunday brunch awaits you when you arise to face the day. As always, tea and coffee shall be freshly brewed, along with some fine freshly baked goodies and treats to tempt you. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4TheSequel said:


> Thank you very much for the well wishes. i am feeling a little bit better, but still not great XX). Thank you for the doxie pictures they are very cute especialy the one with his mouth practically engulfing the other ones!


Glad to hear that you are doing better, Kacey. Be sure to ask your mom to show you the pics I send to her and a small group of the Shang family .................... women who call themselves "The Doxie Ladies" ................. not to be mistaken for "The Foxy Ladies" on New Orleans Burlesque fame.


----------



## SINC

Seems I beat you to breakfast this morning Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Seems I beat you to breakfast this morning Marc.


No problem, Don. I slept in until 8AM which is a rare treat for me.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Just fine thanks Marc. Top drawer even.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just fine thanks Marc. Top drawer even.


Good to hear, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Good morning, how is everything in Alberta.


----------



## SINC

A fine sunny day rp. Great for a BBQ too. Did I mention cold beer?


----------



## Rps

Sounds good to me. I'll be looking for an AC today in expectation of warmer weather. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. My wife and I have been outside gardening all day. Amazing how we are able to water the plants with recycled water, such as from washing our hands and taking a shower. There is an outside water ban so this is the only legal way to water plants.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Hello everyone! I am feeling 89% better today My mother bought me a fruit smoothie and i was watching How it's Made on the Discovery Channel!  thank you very much for the doxie pictures they helped me feel well. But before i was sick i went to the mall and there i went to Petland and at Petland, i was faced with my future pet. A Hedge Hog. It was 3 Months old and was so cute! I am now trying to persuade my mom into letting me get a hedge hog. how much harm could they do  I can see it now! " KACEY!!! Hedgy's quills are on the table!" and of course when guests come over , "KACEY!!! make sure our guests don't step on Hedgy!" Blah Blah Blah...


----------



## KC4

^^^HAH!  Not gonna happen! 

Good Day Shang Gang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, you never know ......................... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news, Kacey. Welcome back to the land of the well.

Here is a treat for you ............. some doxie pup video clips. Enjoy.

YouTube - HarbourDeep's Channel

YouTube - MVI 0792

YouTube - Bridget and Jack's Babies -June 27, 2009

YouTube - Brigitta


----------



## SINC

Bet you're glad to be feeling better Kacey. I know I sure was once I recovered.


----------



## Dreambird

Glad to hear you are BOTH feeling better, Kacey and Don... whatever you had sounded NASTY! 

Good luck with the Hedge Hog, Kacey... they are awful cute... *nudge, nudge** Kim...


----------



## SINC

But Mom, they're soooooo cute!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> But Mom, they're soooooo cute!


I agree. They are so very cute ............ far cuter than a doxie pup, and far easier to care for and train.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stacey, tell you mom the facts about hedge hogs and she will let you have one.

Hedgehogs feed on insects, snails, frogs and toads, snakes, bird eggs, carrion, mushrooms, grass roots, berries, melons, and watermelons. So, your home will be free of these insects, and who wants snails, frogs and toads in the house???

The purchase of domesticated hedgehogs has seen a considerable increase in the last few years, owing to their apparently innocent and playful looks. Hedgehogs are difficult to maintain as pets because of their low resistance to climate and temperature changes, and their inability to adapt to enclosed environments. So, outside of the change to your home's heating and cooling system, which might run about $25,000, they are cute and innocent looking.


----------



## KC4

^^^^ Hahah! verrrrry cute you guys.....expect a baby hedgehog (or 2) at your doorstep...anyday....


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> ^^^^ Hahah! verrrrry cute you guys.....expect a baby hedgehog (or 2) at your doorstep...anyday....


Whaaaat? I'm like Sgt. Schultz. I did nothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, our doxies would eat the hedge hogs as snacks. Here is Gracie, Bridget's sister, finishing off what is left of our neighbor's cat.


----------



## Dreambird

... and I live no where even close or easy to get to on the way to Don's place... 

I guess it matters which way you pick to get out of town... *whistling**


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. May visions of hedge hogs dance in your heads tonight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. My dear friend. Paix.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, our doxies would eat the hedge hogs as snacks. Here is Gracie, Bridget's sister, finishing off what is left of our neighbor's cat.


Oh the carnage!
:lmao:


Dreambird said:


> ... and I live no where even close or easy to get to on the way to Don's place...
> 
> I guess it matters which way you pick to get out of town... *whistling**


I don't get mad - I get even!


----------



## KC4TheSequel

haha I'm calling your bluff, Dr. G! that looks like a bone you would get out of a pet supply store. Haha! thanks everyone for the cute doxie and hedge hog pictures keep em coming my mother ought to have a breaking point!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh the carnage!" Oh, the humanity ..................


----------



## ciaochiao

*Adorable*



Dr.G. said:


> That is good news, Kacey. Welcome back to the land of the well.
> 
> Here is a treat for you ............. some doxie pup video clips. Enjoy.
> 
> YouTube - HarbourDeep's Channel
> 
> YouTube - MVI 0792
> 
> YouTube - Bridget and Jack's Babies -June 27, 2009
> 
> YouTube - Brigitta


Hahahaaaa!! That's so funny that you call you future pet, Hedgey Kacey!! We have a puppy named Hedgie. He was named after the last Hedgie we had who was named for - YOU GUESSED IT!! BECAUSE HE LOOKED LIKE A LITTLE HEDGE HOG!! So my eldest kid was so in love with that dog, he vowed that the next one would bear the same name. 

I'm so glad you're almost all better and ready to give the gears to mom again (heheheeee!!)

Dr. G, thanks for the links. Wow, is Bridget ever a good mommy! She doesn't move, flinch, or anything else with all the babies on her. Can you tell them all apart yet? And is that a pic of Jack as a puppy, a while back? I'd have to disagree completely. I think that hedge hogs are cute but the baby doxies have the 100% melting factor!

For everyone here in ontario, aside from the stupid City of Toronto strike, I hope the rest of summer goes on the way it has - comfortable and NOT so humid!

Back to the dishes. See you all later!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Kacey, I am not sure what "a bon eyou" might be in terms of a bone.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Dr.G. said:


> Kacey, I am not sure what "a bon eyou" might be in terms of a bone.


yeah i just fixed it sorry for the confusion i type really fast and i have a cover over my keys so sometimes i don't push hard enough on them.


----------



## KC4

kc4thesequel said:


> haha i'm calling your bluff, dr. G! That looks like a bone you would get out of a pet supply store. Haha! Thanks everyone for the cute doxie and hedge hog pictures keep em coming my mother ought to have a breaking point!!!


Never!!!:lmao:


----------



## KC4TheSequel

KC4 said:


> Never!!!:lmao:


And It Begins...beejaconbeejaconbeejaconbeejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, here is Jack and Abby, his sister, as puppies the day we got them. Jack is on my son's lap.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4TheSequel said:


> yeah i just fixed it sorry for the confusion i type really fast and i have a cover over my keys so sometimes i don't push hard enough on them.


Oh, I see. No, that is a real bone .................. it is from a rack of ribs we give to the dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now I shall really say goodnight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kacey, I am not sure what "a bon eyou" might be in terms of a bone.


It's apparently a good French (bon) Australian Electronics shop. EYou Electronics Shop

Does Bridget have one of those?


----------



## Dreambird

OMG!!! *roftlmao**

Help! I've fallen and I can't get up... *lmao**... think I'll just go to sleep here... G'nite all... :clap::lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh tea and coffee have now been brewed, and there is an "Everything you Want on a Monday Morning" breakfast when you arise. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, have not bought anything from eYou Electronics to date.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone from a soggy Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. My brother-in-law says that this is the wettest and coolest Stampede he can remember. Still, he says that they need the rain. Hopefully, ours shall come tonight. We shall see.

So, care for some breakfast ................. without any egg salad.


----------



## SINC

Just a coffee for me this morning Marc, and perhaps a bit of toast later. I am still stuffed from last night's gala lemon chicken BBQ I whipped up. I bought a fresh whole chicken, about 4 pounds, stuffed it with onion and lemon, then rubbed it with Caesar rim mixture and Bull'sEye BBQ sauce. Man was it good. Oddly enough the chicken was on sale for 30% off and it still cost $7.84. (It was originally over $11.00.) When I was in the US in May, a similar chicken cost me $2.96. One has to wonder why Canadians have to pay well over 100% more than down south?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife made us a Stampede BBQ feast yesterday, with steak and chicken in these exotic mix of herbs/spices and sauces. The two of you should get together and buy out Big Willy and run your own steak/rib house?

Yes, chickens in the US are subsidized commodities, so the price is unrealistically cheap compared to Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk about chicken reminds me of a joke.

A man walks into an up-scale piano studio and requests a Henway. The owner says that they have fine Steinway pianos for anyone to use. The man again requests a Henway. The owner finally asks, "What's a Henway?"

To this, the man replies "Oh, about two or three pounds."


----------



## SINC

An old joke to be sure, but i love them. As Henny Youngman used to say, "My wife will buy anything marked down. Last year she bought an escalator."


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Comedians....
Early Monday Morning Jokery - you guys are in fine form!

If I May, let me add one of my favorite Chicken jokes:

What do you call a chicken's ghost? 

A Poultrygeist! 

Don the Lemon Chicken sounds fabulous. I have never tried seasoning meat with a Caesar Salt Rim mixture. Interesting.I will give it a try next chance I get.

So Don, if you are suffering indigestion from your BBQ dinner last night, maybe you are possessed by Poultrygeists!  Eat a hot CROSS bun, drink some holy water and if that doesn't work, call the chaplain in Colonel Sanders' regiment in the morning. 

Re; Canadian price of Chicken: Not so funny. More than a year now after my return from living in the States - My eyes still pop at grocery and restaurant bills. I am still shocked.

Thanks for the Everything I want breakfast Marc. Just a simple coffee and fruit will be everything for me this morning. Stampede is officially over for the year and all that's left is the clean-up...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An old joke to be sure, but i love them. As Henny Youngman used to say, "My wife will buy anything marked down. Last year she bought an escalator."


Henny Youngman was one of the last of the Jewish Vaudeville persons to make the transition to TV and Hollywood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Just coffee????????? You need more than that .............. especially since today might be Hedge Hog Day in your home.


----------



## bhil

Good morning everyone! I'm not coming too close with all the sick people that seem to be around here, I'm suffering enough jsut because of my allergies. I'm allergic to grass, plants, flowers, weeds, pretty much anything that's green and growns, and this weekend was the weekend to try and get the yard under control. Pulling weeds, mowing the grass, pulling weeds, cleaning up from the landscaping projects, pulling weeds... did I mention we have a slight weed problem? Since neither of our neighbours have finished their yards yet, they just have fields of weeds that tend to spread into our yard. Anyways, comparing my allergy list to my work list, I'm sure everyone has a good idea of how I'm feeling. Even so, there is still the garden to weed, but I leave that to my wife as I can't tell the difference between most weeds and whatever she's trying to grow.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all!!!

Sean - sorry about your allergies - that is miserable.
Don - glad you are feeling better
Marc - thanks for breakfast and for puppy pix!!
Kacey - Hedgehogs are cute - but I have no idea what they are like as pets. Remember - you will eventually grow up and go on you own and you can have as many pets as you want without anyone suffering for it!!!

I decided to ride my bicycle into town yesterday - it took me an hour to get into town and where I wanted to go, all up hill along the highway. Then I walked for 2 hours and rode home. My back today hates me. But I can do it  I have decided I was entirely nuts though as there was traffic along the highway on the way home and the cars drive entirely tooo close to my for comfort. I ended up taking some side roads once I was able to - the only problem is that there were more hills, but hardley any traffic so it was much less nerve racking.

I have an interview for a part time job at timmies this afternoon - I can work a couple of days a week without affecting EI - and I will be making some cash working for my landlord - patching and painting a house that he is fixing up to rent.

My BF lost his dog the day before yesterday - apparently a heart attack:--(


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. I feel your pain re allergies, although my allergies don't seem to be as severe as yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck at the job interview, Jeanne. Hopefully, you shall have some good news to share with us soon.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Henny*

Haaaahahahaaaaa!!

So as Henny Youngman's wife used to say, "Take my husband, please!"

I love HY. I even have a book of all his jokes. I'll have to find it in my collection and post a few goodies here.

Allergies are horrid and to be honest with you, they actually get WORSE as you age!! I was rarely if ever bothered by allergens until the past two years. I have developed horrid sensitivities to several allergens and although I don't know what they are, I do know they are a sign of a decreasing immune system. My sympathies to you Sean!

I'll have to try these recipes you guys are posting. Honestly, I made ribs that my kids thought were amazing last nite - no, they weren't 'reheated', I actually MADE them. The recipe has 3 ingredients-seriously. I boiled the ribs to lessen the fat plus ensure tenderness/doneness.

Then you take your favorite 500 mL jar of spaghetti sauce, dump in one-third that volume in honey, and dump in another 100 mL of cornsyrup. That's it. That's Chiao's BBQ ribs. But really, kids love them. I don't know about you gourmands but it's got to do for my home. Feeling sorry for them yet??

Take care all, talk to you all later!
Vicki


----------



## Rps

Dr. G. I can't help but comment on how much Gracie looks like my Max. He certainly had his own personality, and in his way was the best dog I ever owned......I miss him.


----------



## sharonmac09

Gooood evening everyone!

'tis the season for allergies. I too suffer from hay fever and eczema but both diminished dramatically when i moved to NS. So for me my allergies actually improved with age! 

Nice to see you back again Vicki and yes i do feel sorry for your kids for having to endure your cooking all these years. :lmao: 

Loved the pics Marc :love2:

Jeanne - try to keep a straight line on your bike as an 18 wheeler whizzes by!


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Mini Me KC

Don't forget that hedgehogs love crickets and mealworms. So you are gonna have to coerce poor Mom to start crawling in the grass to catch the crickets and dig for the worms! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I thought that Rodney Dangerfield would say, "Please, take my wife!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Dr. G. I can't help but comment on how much Gracie looks like my Max. He certainly had his own personality, and in his way was the best dog I ever owned......I miss him.


Rp, I know the feeling. Our very first doxie was Rootie. He had a son from the first litter, Casey, whom we kept. Now, I look at Casey and at certain times, from certain angles, I think that I am looking at Rootie, what has been gone for just over 6 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sharon, glad you liked the pics. More shall come your way via email in the next few days.


----------



## Dreambird

Good evening all... 

I just crawled out from under the desk... it didn't stop thundering from noon til after 4pm and DARK! Anyway computer was OFF for this one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Good evening all...
> 
> I just crawled out from under the desk... it didn't stop thundering from noon til after 4pm and DARK! Anyway computer was OFF for this one!


Evening, Diane. Yes, Calgary gets some boomers, especially in July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Not sure if this posting will even get through. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Hopefully, you shall have some good employment news to share with us all soon. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some fresh tea and coffee, along with an "Anything you Want" buffet. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the grub. The new 40" Samsung flat panel HDTV I ordered arrived at the Edmonton courier terminal last night and I await their call to let me know what time they will deliver it, so I can be home when they arrive. I hope it is by noon or shortly after so I can begin the job of installing it in the motor home. Gonna be like a movie theatre in there real soon.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the breakfast Marc! 

Jeanne - I hope you get the P/T job at Timmy's - I'd enjoy doing that - but I may drink most of my wages! 

Heading for a quick check of St. AP and then off to watch the TOUR! WOOT!

BTW, our son took GOLD in his weight division in the provincial MMA Tournament in Edmonton Last weekend. In hindsight, I guess we should have gone to watch - but he told us he thought he was gonna get a beating - so we opted out! 

Mini Me is still suffering a bit - past the hardest part of it (thankfully) but now at the constant coughing and snorking stage.

Good luck with the Movie theatre installation Don! You gonna charge admission?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just getting lunch ready to serve later. Any requests?


----------



## MLeh

Morning, gang.

Jeanne: There are many days when I wished you lived closer to me, because I could really use someone with your tenacity, work ethic, and intelligence to help me out in my office. 

I've been having a bad week - did something (I don't know what) to my lower back/pelvis area early last week, and since then can't spend more than 15 minutes at a time sitting at my desk. My entire pelvis just freezes up, and it is extremely painful to stand up from a sitting position if I've been sitting for any length of time. Sitting itself is fine - it's when I try to stand up that the pain comes. Standing is fine too - I could do that all day without a problem. Walking isn't an issue either. Just getting up after sitting. I've tried everything - different chairs, different seating positions, and the only solution is to get up every 15 minutes or so, walk around, do some stretches - for about 15 minutes to loosen everything up. For a desk jockey who usually comes into the office at 5 am and works straight through until my husband calls me for lunch, this 'getting up and moving around every 15 minutes for 15 minutes' is really cutting into my productivity. 

(And I'm really tired of going to my teenaged doctor and having him tell me that everything that's wrong with me is just because "You're just getting old," and then handing me a prescription.)

/end of whine 

Hope everyone's days are going well.

(Off for a 'stretch'.)


----------



## Dr.G.

"And I'm really tired of going to my teenaged doctor and having him tell me that everything that's wrong with me is just because "You're just getting old," and then handing me a prescription.)" Sorry to hear of this situation, Elaine. I have sciatica, which most likely does not hurt as much as your back, but at least my doctor is understanding of my situation ................. and I am older than you. Bon chance.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the grub. The new 40" Samsung flat panel HDTV I ordered arrived at the Edmonton courier terminal last night and I await their call to let me know what time they will deliver it, so I can be home when they arrive. I hope it is by noon or shortly after so I can begin the job of installing it in the motor home. Gonna be like a movie theatre in there real soon.


Morining everyone! Don, where did you order your TV from? I assume you must have found a really good deal somewhere that wouldn't be matched by any of the big chain stores in Edmonton?


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of this situation, Elaine. I have sciatica, which most likely does not hurt as much as your back, but at least my doctor is understanding of my situation ................. and I am older than you. Bon chance.


Oh, it's not as bad as all that, Marc. He actually does listen. And _then_ tells me that most of my complaints are due to aging. 

I've had sciatica, but this is different. I wouldn't want to say one is worse than the other - just different. I just can't 'leap' out of my chair as I am used to doing. (I feel like the tinman - need to get the joints moving - and then I'm fine.) 

But to keep myself from sitting too long I'm using the printer upstairs instead of the one next to me. (The one upstairs is a colour laser network printer that all the computers in the house are hooked up to, while the one next to me in my office is just a multifunction b&w laser printer/fax/scanner.) By using the printer upstairs, every time I print something, I have to get up out of my chair, go upstairs, down the hall and back again, and that keeps me moving. I've tried to adjust to the situation.

Unfortunately my stash of Lindt chocolate is enroute to the printer. I may have to move it.

I've got a couple of business trips coming up in the next couple of weeks, and my biggest concern right now is not being able to drive the long distances I normally cover on one of these trips.


----------



## SINC

bhil said:


> Morining everyone! Don, where did you order your TV from? I assume you must have found a really good deal somewhere that wouldn't be matched by any of the big chain stores in Edmonton?


Yeah Sean, I did, it was free. It's called American Express Rewards.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, this is how my knees function. If I sit for too long, it is difficult to walk. So, I sit for about 1/2 an hour doing online teaching and then get up to walk up and down my stairs just to get the knee joints moving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Care for some lunch?


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Yeah Sean, I did, it was free. It's called American Express Rewards.


Hmmm, I was thinking I might have to get in on the good deal, but I guess that's not going to happen. Unless, of course, you are going to order one for me too? 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sean. Care for some lunch?


Lunch sounds great Marc, how about right after I get back from the gym. How are things out on the east coast?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Lunch sounds great Marc, how about right after I get back from the gym. How are things out on the east coast?" Sean, your lunch shall be ready when you arrive.

We got a bit of rain overnight, and now, no more rain is forecast until Friday. A humid 22C with a 26C humidex reading is made a bit easier by a southwesterly breeze.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> "Lunch sounds great Marc, how about right after I get back from the gym. How are things out on the east coast?" Sean, your lunch shall be ready when you arrive.
> 
> We got a bit of rain overnight, and now, no more rain is forecast until Friday. A humid 22C with a 26C humidex reading is made a bit easier by a southwesterly breeze.


We got more rain overnight as well, but the clouds are still here threating another thunderstorm. We are still waiting for the forecasted hotter, dryer than usual summer to start.

Now if you'll excuse me, that lunch smells fantastic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, I hope you like the Monte Cristo sandwich ............. I am just now perfecting my recipe.


----------



## bhil

It was perfect Marc, thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great. I have not made many of these before and have been experimenting upon myself.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Good Morning Everyone! How's Life in the Shang? I haven't logged on in a while! Today is Kim's Anniversary of nine years! YAY!!!


----------



## sharonmac09

Goooood Afternoon Kacey!

What's this anniversary of 9 years?

Sharon


----------



## KC4TheSequel

my mom's wedding anniversary!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kacey. How are you feeling?


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy anniversary, Kim. My 14th anniversary married to Deborah is in two weeks.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kacey. How are you feeling?



Not So Good. thanks. XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Happy anniversary, Kim. My 14th anniversary married to Deborah is in two weeks.


THANKS! Keeping it low key this year - but next year.. NEXT year we are going on an AFrican Safari... WOOT!


KC4TheSequel said:


> Not So Good. thanks. XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)


But not with you....LOL!!!!! 
But Get better SOON:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Hope you feel better, Kacey.


----------



## SINC

Just past noon and my install is all finished. The TV sits right in front of the old analogue set and simply lifts off and is stored in the bedroom when we travel.










And no Kim, I don't charge admission. Heck, I even provide free popcorn!


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Dr.G. said:


> Hope you feel better, Kacey.


thank you Dr. G


----------



## Dr.G.

Kacey, you need RFDP ................ which is Rest, lots of Fluids ................ and Doxie Pups. How is your hedge hog situation developing????


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Well, honestly not very well but i was thinking that since we dont know if my mom is allergic or not, we could have a trial period and take Hubert home with us for one week and see if my mom reacts! hen she will become attached and we will have to keep him!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine idea. My wife did this with our first doxie, Rootie, since I am allergic to dogs. That was over 9 years ago, and we now have 10 doxies in the house ................ and I am still allergic to them all.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Dr.G. said:


> A fine idea. My wife did this with our first doxie, Rootie, since I am allergic to dogs. That was over 9 years ago, and we now have 10 doxies in the house ................ and I am still allergic to them all.


Now to somehow go to petland and get the hedgehog....:heybaby::heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

Petland???????????? No, go to Harold's House of Hedge Hogs on 17th Street in Calgary. Tell them Dr.G. sent you and you will get a special discount.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kacey, I just emailed Harold Halpermandlebaum of Harold's House of Hedge Hogs and told him that you might be coming by to arrange a deal on a Honduran Hedge Hog.


----------



## MLeh

Just make sure you go to 17th _Street_ SE, because if you go to 17 _Avenue_ SW, it's a Bernard Callebaut and your hedgehog will be chocolate ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good advice, Elaine. How is your back?


----------



## Cameo

Hi All!!!


Elaine - I would LOVE to work with you if I could. You amaze me with your humour and your outlook on life. I have been to BC and I liked it there.

I don't know if my landlord will like what I did - cause I tore the window apart upstairs to paint it properly and he is going to have to replace some wood pieces  I am going to tell him I think we should use that stucco ceiling stuff too as it would make it look much better.

Anyhow - my son wants me to go for a drive with him so have a nice night.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4TheSequel said:


> Well, honestly not very well but i was thinking that since we dont know if my mom is allergic or not, we could have a trial period and take Hubert home with us for one week and see if my mom reacts! hen she will become attached and we will have to keep him!!!


Kacey, did you conveniently leave out the part where Mom will have to get down on her knees out in the backyard to snatch the crickets and dig for mealworms as they apparently are their fave food? 

Good evening Marc, Jeanne and Elaine!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Bon voyage.


----------



## KC4

:lmao::lmao::lmao:
You guys are having WAAAAAAAY TOOOO much fun with this......

There'll be no hedgehog (other than Bernard Callebaut's Chocolate kind) in THIS house...nor will there be any special Dr. G discounts, Nor any cricket snatching and worm grubbing... Harold's House of Hedgehog's will have to wait for another order! HAHHH HAHHHH!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, too late. Harold already selected a hedge hog for Kacey. Since she is sick, he is putting it on my account and all you have to do it to pick him up. His name is Horatio.


----------



## Rps

Hello All: I just thought I would drop in and say hello to everyone before sitting down to an exciting evening with Paulo Freire.....and all this and the All Star Game as well. How is everyone doing this evening...it is 7:18 pm in Bowmanville.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> You guys are having WAAAAAAAY TOOOO much fun with this......
> 
> There'll be no hedgehog (other than Bernard Callebaut's Chocolate kind) in THIS house...nor will there be any special Dr. G discounts, Nor any cricket snatching and worm grubbing... Harold's House of Hedgehog's will have to wait for another order! HAHHH HAHHHH!


Oh Kimmy you are a party pooper! :lmao::lmao:

Don't you have any sympathy for Kacey? She so wants a cute little furball animal that she can take to bed with her!


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, too late. Harold already selected a hedge hog for Kacey. Since she is sick, he is putting it on my account and all you have to do it to pick him up. His name is Horatio.


REALLY?!?!?!Im So excited! I can see him now my little honduran Horatio!!! Mom Can We Please go get Horatio????


----------



## KC4TheSequel

horatio here i come!!!


----------



## sharonmac09

That's right Kacey, Horatio also comes with his siblings!!!!!

View attachment 9913


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hello All: I just thought I would drop in and say hello to everyone before sitting down to an exciting evening with Paulo Freire.....and all this and the All Star Game as well. How is everyone doing this evening...it is 7:18 pm in Bowmanville.


(Ignoring the Hedgehog -mania)
Rps...I sheepishly admit I had to Google who Paulo Freire is...and after reading about him, am amazed that I was not previously aware. Looks like an amazing fellow. 

Which of his books are you currently enjoying?


----------



## Rps

He's okay, I guess he was quite the hell raiser in his day. However he is almost required reading in my studies. I'm sure that Marc has read his stuff. He certainly is the poster child for knowledge is power


----------



## Rps

As for his works that I am "enjoying" I have Education for Critical Consciousness [ two published essays ] Pedagogy of the Oppressed [ I think his landmark work ] Freire for the Classroom, Teachers as Cultural Workers. The one I did actually enjoy was Letter to Christina [ He wrote a series of letters explaining his life and outlook ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> He's okay, I guess he was quite the hell raiser in his day. However he is almost required reading in my studies. I'm sure that Marc has read his stuff. He certainly is the poster child for knowledge is power


True, and with the move towards socio-constructivism in the classrooms today, he is becoming relevant once again, along with Vygotsky and even John Dewey.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am just taking a short break from watching the All-Star game as there is a lull in the action.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ignoring the Hedgehog -mania." Kim, you can run ............. but you can't hide. Hedge hogs and doxies ............. the winning combo.


----------



## KC4

:lmao:Goodnight Marc.
Goodnight Hedgehogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our famous "Over the Hump Day" breakfast is now being served, along with some freshly brewed tea or coffee, and some exotic fruit juices. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine morning here in St.John's, sunny, 19C and a nice ocean breeze. Out on my back deck with my iBook and a cup of coffee.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc

I'll have the nicely brewed coffee and a couple slices of toast, please and thank you.

It's also a nice sunny morning of about 20 C predicted to be a high of 23C out at Caribou Point alongside the Northumberland Strait. The inland temp should be a couple of degrees warmer.

You folks in St. John's are surprisingly experiencing nice temps and weather for this summer.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Time to get going for another day. Seems the temps in the 20s are right across the country today.


----------



## Rps

Well, it's sunny here and will move to 21C, but showers this afternoon. Do they still have Klondike Day's out there?
When I lived in Edmonton a long long time ago it was big.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Well, it's sunny here and will move to 21C, but showers this afternoon. Do they still have Klondike Day's out there?
> When I lived in Edmonton a long long time ago it was big.


Klondike Days is no more as a title. It is now simply called "Capitol Ex", but it is still very big and 10 days long. I've lived here 22 years and never attended even once. Too much of a hassle to park and the entry fee with parking runs well over $30. I'm not paying that kind of dough to eat a corn dog and be pushed around by crowds.


----------



## Rps

I know what you mean, here, the CNE is the big fair. Lot's of crowds and toooooooo much money. When I was young you only had the CNE. You had small fairs, but for a kid the mid-way was the thing and that was the CNE. With the advent of Canada's Wonderland and such parks, those fair rides are really fare rides, and pale in comparison to the theme parks fair rides.


----------



## bhil

Kim did you even look at those hedgehog pictures? How can you say no to those cute little faces?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the Breakfast Marc. I love lichee juice - got any of that? 

Off to check out SAP and then perhaps a little Tour de France.



bhil said:


> Kim did you even look at those hedgehog pictures? How can you say no to those cute little faces?


:lmao:Et tu Sean!???


----------



## Dr.G.

"You folks in St. John's are surprisingly experiencing nice temps and weather for this summer. " Very true, Sharon, so much so that we have restrictions about outside watering as a means to conserve water until Sept. Sunny and 22C here at just past 1230PM.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> Kim did you even look at those hedgehog pictures? How can you say no to those cute little faces?


Sean, I agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the Breakfast Marc. I love lichee juice - got any of that? " Kim, check out the jug in the fridge labeled KC's Lichee -- Do Not Touch. That is for you. Enjoy.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nope nope nope*



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, too late. Harold already selected a hedge hog for Kacey. Since she is sick, he is putting it on my account and all you have to do it to pick him up. His name is Horatio.


NOPE NOPE NOPE!!!!!!!! If anyone gets that puppy, IT'S ME!!!!!!!! I GET THE PUPPY. I GET THE PUPPY. I'LL FIGHT MINI-ME FOR THE PUPPY!!!!!1 MINE MINE MINE. 

hey guys, do I sound like whatever-his-name is in the Lord of the Rings? Ashamedly, I have not read that encyclopedic epic trio of literature. 

I'm trying to catch up but you guys get so far ahead of my pea-brain in your discussions. HOWEVER, I have caught on to the fact that poor Kacey needs a sibling. MWAAAAHHHHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!! We shall get you that sibling Kacey. Don't you fret. Auntie Vicki is here - one nice little well-ventilated cardboard box that mom will NEVER see will be all the rest of us need. Now, all we have to do is do some plotting. [PLOT, PLOT, PLOT]. 

Kim, come on!! You want to have another human baby for your daughter or an 'adopted' baby?? Try the adopted one. That's exactly what my parents did. An adopted 'brother' for me. Boy, did I love him. Four legs, beautiful tail, incredible friend. To heck with the hair and stuff. that's why they've got Dyson vacuum cleaners!! my mom was SO against the idea. When my little brother passed away, she mourned the longest - like years. So Kacey, there is hope for your mom!! We'll just keep working on her. Maybe Dr. G can figure out a way to breed a non-shedding G-doxie? Dr. G??

Talk to you all later. I'm off to do stuff you don't want to know about!
Vicki


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> I'm off to do stuff you don't want to know about!
> Vicki


Oh no! Not THAT again!


----------



## ciaochiao

*You could actually...*



SINC said:


> Oh no! Not THAT again!


Yep, THAT again!! Actually, you could likely really help me out right now. Wish I lived in Edmonton or vice versa. The seal on my upstairs toilet broke. Guess where it is located?? RIGHT ABOVE MY KITCHEN!!!!!! Ya know that gravy last weekend?????:lmao::lmao:

OOPS!!! i forgot, we've got a Shanger with a delicate tummy this week - Kacey, I'm sorry. I sincerely apologize. I was trying to gross Don out!! How are you feeling today Mini-me?? Incidentally, I have the greatest respect for your mom so for me to call you 'Mini-me' is actually a sign of respect and warmth. I've got three kids. The 1st and 3rd are boys, 11 years apart but we call Nicki, 'Mini-me' because he not only looks like his bro but they are inseparable, just like you and 'Mini Hedgie' will be {plot plot plotbeejaconbeejacon)!!
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

:lmao::lmao::yikes::yikes::lmao::lmao::lmao:!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yikes, no cooking allowed today Vicki because it will smell ah..... flowery!  Unless your cooking is not much better than the gravy. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe I should stick with the cooking in The Cafe Chez Marc for the next week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

HAHA he's so wrinkly!


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Thank You Ciaociao! My Stomach Aches have ceased but my coughing is sure annoying my mother! 
haha i suure hope my mom will let me go down to Harolds House for Hedgehogs soon i want to see them and maybe they will let me test drive one.
speaking of driving i took my learners licence test today... I failed after 17 questions. and 17 dollars later. *sigh*


----------



## Dreambird

So... the conversation has eeerrrmm... gone to the ------- here a bit today, no? (insert whatever you think appropriate.) beejacon

Still working on that Hedgehog eh, Kacey?  I'm sorry to hear you didn't get your learner's license on this try... you will next time! 

Good Night Marc... sleep tight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a nice Continental-style buffet with all of your favorites, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee, and fresh fruit and fruit juices. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kacey, sorry to hear of your driving permit test. Right next to Harold's House of Hedgehogs is Dave's Driving Dilemma Solutions. He has all sorts of permits for people with problems getting their permits, driver's license, etc. For $12.83, you can get your driver's license and insurance all in one. And, conveniently, next to Dave's is Carl's Car Emporium, in which you could drive home in your very own Calgary "beater". So, drop by Dave's and Carl's and drive home your hedge hog, Horatio.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for breakfast. It will be a hot weekend for us here as we climb into the 30s. Great camping weather though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I recall those days in Georgia when it would get to be 90-100F ............... and then the humidity would bend you over. The hottest temps I ever experienced was 113F in Tucson, Arizona in August, 1973. Brutal .............. but no humidity.


----------



## bhil

Good morning everyone! Our temps here are driving up tot he 30's this weekend, I can't wait! It's about time we get some nice weather. The hottest I've ever experienced was down in Lousiana a few years back. It was 109F with 98% humidity. It was so bad even the locals were complaining how hot it was. 

Kacey: sorry to hear about the drivers test. How long do you have to wait before trying again?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. I don't think I could take the heat of a Georgia summer anymore, even after spending five years there, two in Waycross and three in Athens,GA.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 
Thanks for the breakfast and especially the exotic juices Marc! Slurp!

I passed my first attempt at the written driver's exam, but I EPICLY failed at the actual road test 2 years later...

My Dad drove me to get the road test, then FOLLOWED us throughout the streets watching us. I noticed early on. 

Dad's in the rear view mirror! Dad's pulling up alongside in the next lane! 

I was so rattled, I drove through a yellow-turning-red light ( The instructor/examiner actually SLAMMED on his brake at one point) and then I backed over somebody's flower garden trying to parallel park! FAIL! I think just ONE of those misdeeds alone would have caused the fail - but I made DOUBLY sure it was a goner. :lmao:

The next time I made sure my Dad stayed put and I passed. Whew!


----------



## sharonmac09

Gooood afternoon everyone! 

:lmao::lmao:
Kim, your dad probably had ulterior motives! beejacon He wanted you to fail and he didn't want you to drive his vehicle!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I trust that you shall not drive behind Kacey.


----------



## bhil

Of course not, she'll probably get one of us to follow her instead. beejacon


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I trust that you shall not drive behind Kacey.


No, but I do admit that I did follow her school bus to school, the first day of grade 1!



bhil said:


> Of course not, she'll probably get one of us to follow her instead. beejacon


Yes please! and report back, with details!


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone! 

The weather thingy on my menubar says it will hit 87ºF on Saturday... want to bet they will be totally wrong? 

It's beautiful right now! In fact IF the next few days are anything near the weather thingy on my menubar predicts I will finally be completely thawed out...  Any remnants of winter cold induced churlishness will be gone... 

How's Bridget and the puppies?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bridget and the pups are doing well, Diane. Thanks for asking. All over 3 pounds of fur and fat.


----------



## Dreambird

Wow!  They are a fine looking lot... shouldn't they be opening their eyes soon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Eyes are sort of open, and have been for the past few days. They are also just starting to walk about the whelping box.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night Marc... sleep tight. 

... sweet dreams, Vicki!


----------



## overkill

Good evening all, just wanted to let you know I am alive and well.

I hope that everyone is doing well these days, hopefully I can get back into a bit of a routine and be a part of the The Shang a little more often than recently.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our famous "TGIG" Breakfast awaits you all when you arise. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the breakfast, but shouldn't that be TGIF?


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good evening all, just wanted to let you know I am alive and well.
> 
> I hope that everyone is doing well these days, hopefully I can get back into a bit of a routine and be a part of the The Shang a little more often than recently.


Morning, Steve. You are an important member of our Shang family, so whenever you come by, we are all better for your time with us. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Hi Steve! Nice to see you hangin' 'bout. 

Thanks for the TGIG (Thank God It's Gravy) breakfast! Marc!

Off to check out SAP and then the TOUR!

WOOT!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Bon voyage.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Good Morning All! Hows The Shang Today... I found a Cute Picture of a Hedge Hog It is so cute!!! Im thinking of getting a hedge Hog is Boston so my mom will bond with it!!


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning everyone... 

Thanks for the breakfast... the Shang is an amazing place! I can get up hours after everyone else and I still find breakfast for myself! 

Kim... not wanting to sound stupid... but well if the shoe fits? What is SAP?


----------



## MLeh

Don't feel too stupid simply for not knowing what SAP stands for. Apparently SAP stands for more than 250 different things, according to Acronym Finder.

My favourite acronym misunderstanding occurred when my daughter was going off to play an "RPG", and my husband was wondering how they were going to play with rocket propelled grenades until I gently explained to him that RPG means 'role playing game' to her generation.

Personally, I'm a member of SPOAA (Society for the Prevention of Acronym Abuse).


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Less than an hour until 4PM High Tea. Any orders?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone!

Here's my two cents - what is SAP? 

I think she's referring to a collection of social networks such as youtube, facebook, etc.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Less than an hour until 4PM High Tea. Any orders?


Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.


Coming right up, Sonal. So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Good morning everyone...
> 
> Thanks for the breakfast... the Shang is an amazing place! I can get up hours after everyone else and I still find breakfast for myself!
> 
> Kim... not wanting to sound stupid... but well if the shoe fits? What is SAP?


SAP= St. Albert's Place, Don's website...
Sorry for the lazy use of acronyms...


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Sonal. So, how is Life treating you these days?


Not too bad, Marc. I'm collecting rejection slips from literary magazines again.


----------



## Dreambird

OoooKay! I've been guilty myself...


----------



## darkscot

Congrats Dr. G. I've got a handful of doxies at my house now, too. but these are mini dachshunds


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not too bad, Marc. I'm collecting rejection slips from literary magazines again.


Sonal, I know those well ............ from my poetry to academic articles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool, Darkscot. How many in the litter?


----------



## darkscot

there were 4, one of the two girls didn't make it. The rest are healthy


----------



## Dr.G.

Same situation here. The best female of the litter died after only five hours of life. We think that she got stuck under Bridget while nursing and suffocated. Sad, but she was the pick of the litter. Now, we have two boys and two girls, all over 3 pounds and they will be 3 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, Bridget, babies, and all the G-doxies!

OOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! more puppies!! Congrats to you too DS! they are so darn cute. Have you seen pics of Dr. G's lately? They're ADORABLE!! Their mom - Bridget, has always been one of my favorites. I think the babies are amazing. In fact, I'm sort of 'missing' the pics Dr. G!!!!

Hi everyone, how's everyone else? Sonal, I'm sorry about the stupid people 'rejecting' your work. They know nothing - just remember that when you get the Pulitzer!

And how's everything else here?
Vicki


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone.

Some hot tea and coffee along with a breakfast buffet is all set out and ready for all to enjoy!


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, et all from Longriders RV Park near Gibbons, Alberta where we spent the day and night and will overnight one more time before heading home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Thanks for breakfast. We had to rush Bridget to the vet for a shot of calcium and some meds. Seems the pups are really draining her. So, starting in about an hour, we begin to feed three week old pups goat's milk, organic brown rice pablum and some freshly ground chicken. It is messy, but luckily there are only four and my wife and I each have two hands. They eat this glop out of our hands.


----------



## Dr.G.

Poor Bridget is really not feeling well. We have had to feed the pups ourselves, and even brought Daisy, Bridget's mom, in to the whelping box to "pinch hit" so to speak. She can't nurse the pups but she is cleaning them up a bit and giving them comfort and a warm body to lie down next to in their whelping box.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Not too bad, Marc. I'm collecting rejection slips from literary magazines again.





Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, I know those well ............ from my poetry to academic articles.


Never quit writing and submitting your works Sonal and Marc....you'll never fail unless you quit! 

The Sequel's already been published about 5 times (mostly poetry competitions) ....



darkscot said:


> Congrats Dr. G. I've got a handful of doxies at my house now, too. but these are mini dachshunds


Awesome Darkscot - I like the patches of white. Congrats!



overkill said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Some hot tea and coffee along with a breakfast buffet is all set out and ready for all to enjoy!


Thanks for Breakfast Steve! 



SINC said:


> Morning Steve, et all from Longriders RV Park near Gibbons, Alberta where we spent the day and night and will overnight one more time before heading home.


Hi Don - how did the install of the new TV go? 


Dr.G. said:


> Poor Bridget is really not feeling well. We have had to feed the pups ourselves, and even brought Daisy, Bridget's mom, in to the whelping box to "pinch hit" so to speak. She can't nurse the pups but she is cleaning them up a bit and giving them comfort and a warm body to lie down next to in their whelping box.


Oh Marc, this sounds rather scary and stressful... I hope everything and everyone in this comes out just fine. Good luck with the hand feeding. Get better soon Bridget! Thank you Daisy for being such a good Grandmommy!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh Marc, this sounds rather scary and stressful... I hope everything and everyone in this comes out just fine. Good luck with the hand feeding. Get better soon Bridget! Thank you Daisy for being such a good Grandmommy! " Thanks for your concern, Kim.


----------



## ciaochiao

*My girl!*

Dr. G, how's Bridget now please? Update please. I love that little puppy and her babies who must be going nuts without mommy right now. Please tell Belle, Joy, Buzz, and Woody that we all love them. Please post a pic of grandmommy and the babies and please do post a pic of Bridget - she's so tiny, and such a good mom, she's naturally giving to all her kids. Damn! This is very upsetting news Dr. G. Please update, thank you.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> Dr. G, how's Bridget now please? Update please. I love that little puppy and her babies who must be going nuts without mommy right now. Please tell Belle, Joy, Buzz, and Woody that we all love them. Please post a pic of grandmommy and the babies and please do post a pic of Bridget - she's so tiny, and such a good mom, she's naturally giving to all her kids. Damn! This is very upsetting news Dr. G. Please update, thank you.
> Vicki


Vicki, Bridget is doing OK ............. not good, just OK. The temps have gone down, but she is not really her old self. The pups LOVE the new food of ground chicken, goat's milk and organic brown rice pablum. It is the closest thing to badger and mother's milk.

So, we are hoping she gets a bit better by tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, here are a couple of pics of the feeding and those waiting to be fed. What a mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am taking the midnight to 6AM shift to watch over Bridget. We shall see.
Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night Marc... good luck and best wishes for Bridget... 

... sweet dreams, Vicki!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our classic Sunday brunch is back, ready when you awaken. So, no rush, but everything is here when you join us here at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bridget is doing much better this morning, thanks to the antibiotics and the fact that the pups are only nursing a couple of times a day now that we are feeding them their "mixture". Thank you, everyone, for the emails and PMs re her condition. They were very kind and thoughtful.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc: I'm glad to hear that Bridget is doing better. I'm sure she was a worry for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Thanks for the kind words.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, things are the same here, which is not a bad thing. Saw my two grand kids yesterday, they live in Ottawa so I don't get to see them that often. You forget how quickly they grow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, while I don't have grandchildren, I still remember carrying my son around in a Snugli. Now he is taller than I am ............. but I am still stronger.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Relieved to hear that Bridget is doing better Marc....hope she continues in the fast lane to full recovery. Thanks for Breakfast too!

Speaking of fast lanes, just finished watched today's stage of the Tour de France. Woot! An exciting stage in the Alps. 

Weather is beautiful here in Calgary - house finally cooled off over night....there are about 20 days/year that I really miss having a/c....last night was one of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Still a calm 15C and lots of thick fog all around today.


----------



## chaitova18

hi I am new to this site. Is there anyone on that would like to chat?


----------



## sharonmac09

Goooood afternoon everyone. 

Hi Chaitova,

How's your day so far? Me, I'm preparing for the arrival of father in law who's coming here to live tomorrow. So i'm in a mad rush to clean the house and prepare his bedroom. BTW my name is Sharon and we use first names here so what's yours?


----------



## sharonmac09

chaitova, if you are more comfortable you can call me Miss Sharon or Auntie Sharon or Sharon if you are my generation.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Goooood afternoon everyone.
> 
> Hi Chaitova,
> 
> How's your day so far? Me, I'm preparing for the arrival of father in law who's coming here to live tomorrow. So i'm in a mad rush to clean the house and prepare his bedroom. BTW my name is Sharon and we use first names here so what's yours?


Good AFternoon!
HAhaah!
Nothin' like company coming to motivate my own cleaning spree!

Hi Chaitova! Welcome to the Shang! My name is Kim.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Glad to hear Bridget is feeling better, Marc.

It's a beautiful day here today, alas not as warm as yesterday but not bad at all. AND... my Sis, Wendy is coming to visit me next Thursday for a week and a half! *jumping up and down, happy, happy **


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 

Greetings, Chaitova. My name is Marc, owner of the Cafe Chez Marc. No one owns the Shangri-la Clubhouse. We just all hang out here as an oasis away from the storms that rage about out there in the real world.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Glad to hear Bridget is feeling better, Marc." Thanks, Diane. She now has a blocked milk duct which is becoming infected, so she is back on antibiotics once again. She is a bit haggard these days. Still, the pups are fine and getting plumper by the day.


----------



## Dreambird

Ah... poor Bridget! She has earned a good rest period for herself! If you have any Aloe gel to put on any area she may be swollen it's very good and soothing, if she doesn't lick it off... Calendula ointment is good too, my Mom swears by that stuff. Again it depends if you have a dog that will leave it alone, unfortunately Fidget wouldn't unless he was really ill. 

I'll keep sending good thoughts her way... and for you and Mrs. G. as well!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Diane. The milk duct has gotten infected, so she is on antibiotics and cold-compresses. This should help.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Rps

Hello All: Thought I would drop in and wish everyone a good evening! Marc, the pups look great, Mum looks a little tired though. Other than that, how is everyone to night. I'm doing this while I'm watching True Blood. If you haven't seen it, the show sucks!


----------



## MLeh

Evening everyone. Just got off the phone with my friend who lives in Westbank (aka West Kelowna, apparently) and has been evacuated from her home due to the fires. Fortunately she has relatives who live nearby so she's got a place to stay. They're close enough so she can sit on the deck and watch the fires encroach upon her home. (Fun!) We were going to be visiting her soon, but maybe it will work out better if she comes and visits us instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A Continental-style buffet awaits you when you awaken, along with some freshly brewed tan and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for Breakfast Marc....
Hope Bridget and pups are all doing well this morning.

Elaine - I hope your Westbank friend's home is spared and that things can get back to normal in Kelowna and area soon. I swear I can smell the smoke here in Calgary!

Dreambirdie Diane - have a good visit with your sister! Woot!

Rest Day for the Tour de France - so I'm actually going to attempt to get caught up this morning! Or maybe watch the replays from yesterday.beejacon


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning everyone... 

Thanks for breakfast and coffee.
3 more sleeps and my sister comes to visit...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Lunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim and Diane. 

Kim, Bridget is doing somewhat better today now that the meds are starting to take hold. One of the pups, Woody, just weighed in at 4 pounds. He's a real chub.


----------



## CubaMark

Still morning here in Tapachula, Chiapas  for another half-hour, anyway. Staying at the very lovely* Los Arcos Suites Ejecutivas* (no web site - they don't need it, usually at capacity due to word-of-mouth and repeat customers). 

On Saturday my wife and I took a tour of a coffee farm-resort (Argovia.com.mx) run by a fourth-generation Swiss family in the mountains north of the city. A really beautiful place, with a quality restaurant and lots of tours (vistas, coffee, exotic flowers, horseback, etc.). If we'd had more time, we would have stayed the night (great cabins!). Recommended if you're ever in the area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mark. You are missing out on some great weather here in the Atlantic Provinces. Still, you did not have to put up with winter where you are currently living. Kudos, mi amigo.


----------



## Dreambird

Kim: 



> Elaine - I hope your Westbank friend's home is spared and that things can get back to normal in Kelowna and area soon. I swear I can smell the smoke here in Calgary!


Yes, I too hope they get these fires under control soon! 
But when you mention "smelling" the fires in Calgary I remember one summer I don't remember how many years back now but it was a hot one, even here and the fires in B.C. were mainly in the Cranbrook area.... beautiful sunsets here.

But it got so back that one day I went out with the garbage here and there were these biggish "flakes" falling out of the sky... I called CTV to see what was up and they said it was ash fallout from the BC fires and apparently some woman had even called in from MacKenzie Lake that the fish were jumping at the flakes... The sun was blood red... You could take a peek at it, it was so obscured.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My wife and I are taking shifts keeping an ice pack of Bridget's tummy. I think her nursing days are over. Pups are doing quite well on the goat's milk, freshly ground up chicken and organic brown rice pablum. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## SINC

On June 25, my birthday, we camped with our best camping buddies Dennis and Marilyn and enjoyed a wonderful time at Seba Beach. They then left for a two week vacation in BC to see their son. On his return two weeks ago, Dennis was having trouble catching his breath and was admitted to hospital. His condition worsened and he was taken to intensive care on Friday. Today his family has been called in and he lies in a comma on a respirator. He's my best friend and I am sick at the thought of his passing. Marilyn said to me tonight, barring a miracle, he won't be coming home. If anyone here can pray for a miracle, please do so. I can't see for tears right now.


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh geez Don, I'm so sorry about your best buddy Dennis. I shall pray for him and keep him in my thoughts for you. I hear and feel your anguish so Don keep your hopes up. ok? :-(


----------



## darkscot

I'll say prayers too, SINC.


----------



## Dreambird

Ahh Don... I'm so sorry to hear this! :-( 
Of course I'll pray for your friend, the best I know how...
I'll keep you in my thoughts too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear of your best friend's condition. I know what is like to lose a best friend, as one of my best friends died a few months ago. Remember the good times you both shared and he shall remain with you always. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## ciaochiao

*My Deepest*

Don:
I am so very sorry about your friend. I don't know what it's like to lost a close friend but I do know what it's like to lose your BEST FRIEND, aka mother, less than 2 weeks prior to your first born's appearance. I shall pray to whatever Gods will listen. And although I've always thought it platitudes, I hope your friend remains for many centuries more, at your side, poking you with the lovable annoyance you've come to expect. If however, God or Allah decides that they would prefer your friends, or any friend's company a bit earlier than we think appropriate, then call upon me to give God a word or many, regarding those He choses to leave behind. i cannot foresee, in the proximal future, Dennis willingly making his departure before his time. Please know that our hopes, prayers, and love are with Dennis, his family, and of course- you- so that Dennis will up and AT YOU WITHIN moments.

As with Dr. G's puppies, we have four babies and one mother who have suffered both the ecstasy of success intimately accompanied by the blackest sorry of loss. Does your friend love animals? If so, perhaps Dr. G can grace us with some current pictures of the new life, which we all hasten but eventually admit, are the very essence of life's enigmatic yet necessary circle of life. 

All the best to Dennis, Don. And Dr. G, if you further ignore my requests for puppy pics, then I shall consider myself an unimportant and unnecessary member of your Shang. More than several times, I have asked that you please post pics of the puppies plus Bridget. Each time, you have referred me to a 'link' _sans_ visual display. Not only do I think the world of your Harbour Deep pups but I have obviously thought the world of you. You have, on several occasions, chosen to neglect or overlook my requests. Although this has deeply wounded me, I have considered that perhaps you were attempting to mollify the masses who would not be present without your steadfast anchor.

Alas, i am but one member of this thread. Should my remarks be offensive, then I shall abide by majority consensus and wish you all, the best.

Regards,
Vicki


----------



## MLeh

Don: my sympathies on your friend Dennis, and especially to his wife Marilyn. I pray you all will have the strength to cope with whatever comes along.

I do think it is a wonderful gift that they had a chance to visit with their son, (and with you on your birthday) so recently. Those memories will be precious to all.

Vicki: I'm sure the good Dr has not slighted you intentionally in his attempts to maintain some balance of Doxie pictures in the Shang. Everyone in the Shang is an equal and important part, and that includes you.


----------



## Cameo

Don - I am so very sorry to hear about your friend, that is just so very hard. I do think that miracles can happen and I hope for one for your friend, but should the worst case happen then you can be happy that at least your life was blessed with his friendship and he will remain with you in your heart for all time. 

Vicki - I think you have become a valuable member of the Shang and I am glad you are with us - but I do have to say this - I think it is unfair of you to continue to put Marc on the spot with his puppy pix. He is trying to please everyone by supplying pictures by email or links and trying not to go overboard here and I don't feel he should be made to feel like he is letting anyone down. 

I have been patching, sanding and painting one of my landlords rentals so have been really busy.

Will have to catch up further later - have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I have been sending you puppy pics via email, and just to you, since I am replying to your kind emails re Bridget. However, she is a priority now, and we have to feed the pups ourselves in that her nursing days are over. So, please be patient, since the pups come first.


----------



## CubaMark

When it comes to asking for help from on high, the more gods involved the better. I'll have the local Aztek deities put Dennis on their watch list. Hope things turn out for the best, Don.


----------



## sharonmac09

Vicki, I hear you.

Marc, we do realize that you are now hand feeding the pups but I think you are missing the issue here. You must remember that Vicki and I are members of the minority population in the real world and we struggle everyday against ignorance and for acceptance. We thought this forum is a sanctuary and in your words is "an oasis away from the storms that rage about out there in the real world". You Marc should understand this and not bow to the majority's wishes. I know you are trying to appease everyone but it doesn't work. Sending pics by email is a poor substitute because we can't converse in the shang about them which is what we love doing. Remember the blue eyed pup? That was a classic!!!! :lmao:

I do realize that I might be hurting your feelings about posting this publicly and your feelings were probably hurt when some of the members protested about the frequency of the pics. I do not feel that we should be chastised whatsoever. The non-participating members could have easily posted some of their pics or comments to interrupt the doxie pics or just ignore it until it died down. Yet they superimposed their will on you and you bowed. The majority had won once again and I would suppose that the shang is not impervious after all to the demands of the majority.

Marc, I do hold you in high esteem and I do respect you. I think you are a fantastic person and a valuable member of the shang and ehmac. Please do not let others tell you to post your passion in "moderation" and penalize the rest of us participating members who follow your passion and posted their comments. There are those of us members who post their passion everyday and they do not get chastised. Is this fair? NO!!

Sharon


----------



## KC4

Oh Don....I am so sorry to hear of your best friend Dennis' struggles. I sincerely hope that he is doing better today - and I will certainly pray - in my way - for him, his family and friends that love him dearly. 

It's hard, maybe the hardest, to be the one left behind in a significant relationship. But if Dennis has to go, the best thing a best friend can do for him is to let him and keep him only in your heart where he will forever be safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Vicki, I hear you.
> 
> Marc, we do realize that you are now hand feeding the pups but I think you are missing the issue here. You must remember that Vicki and I are members of the minority population in the real world and we struggle everyday against ignorance and for acceptance. We thought this forum is a sanctuary and in your words is "an oasis away from the storms that rage about out there in the real world". You Marc should understand this and not bow to the majority's wishes. I know you are trying to appease everyone but it doesn't work. Sending pics by email is a poor substitute because we can't converse in the shang about them which is what we love doing. Remember the blue eyed pup? That was a classic!!!! :lmao:
> 
> I do realize that I might be hurting your feelings about posting this publicly and your feelings were probably hurt when some of the members protested about the frequency of the pics. I do not feel that we should be chastised whatsoever. The non-participating members could have easily posted some of their pics or comments to interrupt the doxie pics or just ignore it until it died down. Yet they superimposed their will on you and you bowed. The majority had won once again and I would suppose that the shang is not impervious after all to the demands of the majority.
> 
> Marc, I do hold you in high esteem and I do respect you. I think you are a fantastic person and a valuable member of the shang and ehmac. Please do not let others tell you to post your passion in "moderation" and penalize the rest of us participating members who follow your passion and posted their comments. There are those of us members who post their passion everyday and they do not get chastised. Is this fair? NO!!
> 
> Sharon


Sharon, point is that I am really busy right now. I have 7 courses this summer, which is one and a half academic years of work in 13 weeks. Bridget was sick and is on the mend, there are five other dogs to care for and the four pups to feed with a homemade "mush". I am taking pictures but have not downloaded them. In all honesty, I could send you pics from last week and you would not know the difference. Holding them in your hand is when you see the difference.

So, I don't want to cause a fuss here, so I send out pics to those on the distribution list. Vicki was worried about Bridget so I sent her pics in each email. When I upload some new pics I shall send it out to the "Doxie Ladies" group.

So, I am not trying to offend anyone but my time is limited. Better to know that the pups are well and that Bridget, while upset over not being able to feed her pups, is getting a bit better. We are taking her to the vet tonight.
This, in my opinion, is better than flooding The Shang with doxie pics of the pups and Bridget. 

Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Would you believe that my new MacBook Pro, iPod, printer, etc is sitting over at Memorial's Computer Purchasing Center waiting for me since Monday??? The people there can't believe that I am not rushing over to pick it up. I told them my dogs and MUN work come first ............... the MBP shall have to wait until later this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Found a cute picture of Bridget (in the middle) and her sister Gracie (on the far right) at the same age as the pups are today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Hi Dr. G, nice photo of the pups. Thought I would drop in an wish everyone a good day. I'm sure your photos bring a smile to everyone's face. I'm mean, how can you resist those faces, now really!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Dr. G, nice photo of the pups. Thought I would drop in an wish everyone a good day. I'm sure your photos bring a smile to everyone's face. I'm mean, how can you resist those faces, now really!


Thanks, Rp. It is amazing how much Bridget's pups look like her.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Marc

Awesome pics of tummy puppies Bridget and Gracie. They are sooooo cute and like rp said how can you ignore those adorable faces! :love2: When did you say Bridget's babies would start getting into mischief? You may have to get an assistant/babysitter/doxie chef pretty soon as your workload increases!


----------



## Dr.G.

"You may have to get an assistant/babysitter/doxie chef pretty soon as your workload increases!" Neighborhood children are downstairs as we speak. They all own dogs, so they know how to handle pups. They were part of our Puppy Socialization group when Bridget was a pup, so they are used to pups. It really helps the pups to bond with humans other than my wife, me and my son.


----------



## medic03

Don, I am thinking of you and will say a prayer for your friends tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, your friends Dennis and Marilyn are in my thoughts this evening. Hopefully, tomorrow shall bring some good news. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.

And for you and the other Doxie Ladies, Bridget is doing much better and we are allowing her to nurse one pup at a time. She wants all four, but can't handle this many with her condition.


----------



## SINC

Thanks to all for your responses. We nearly lost Dennis last night, but he bounced back with much better vital signs this morning although still unconscious.

I had lunch with his eldest son David today and was very surprised to hear him speak of his father over and over again in the past tense. He even asked me to assist with some of his Dad's last wishes, which of course I will do.

I have more faith than that though and will continue to sit vigil and think positive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Keep the faith, Don. That will be helpful for both you and Dennis. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh tea and coffee are now brewed, and a Continental-style buffet awaits you when you all finally get moving today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for breakfast. It's hump day once again. I must admit that when I first heard that term many moons ago, the "over the midweek hump" idea did not cross my mind. I still giggle when I hear the term now.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Don, how are you this morning?


----------



## SINC

Pretty good rp. The wife is babysitting all day long, so I have the day to myself. I may just go out to the casino for a half hour and try my luck today before I drop in to the local for a pint with the boys. The casino makes a killer Reuben for just $1.99 on Senior Wednesdays.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for breakfast. It's hump day once again. I must admit that when I first heard that term many moons ago, the "over the midweek hump" idea did not cross my mind. I still giggle when I hear the term now.


Morning, Don. I heard this term when I was first out teaching many moons ago. It was at lunchtime that teachers would say, "Well, we are now over the hump".

How is your friend, Dennis, this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

"The casino makes a killer Reuben for just $1.99 on Senior Wednesdays." Sounds like competition for the Cafe Chez Marc. Still, we make a better Reuben and we let you win at Roulette ................... just like at Rick's in Casablanca.


----------



## Dr.G.

Picked up my MacBook Pro 15.4" 2.8GHz today. It is still in the box until I can find a moment to open it up and enjoy it fully.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Picked up my MacBook Pro 15.4" 2.8GHz today. It is still in the box until I can find a moment to open it up and enjoy it fully.


Enjoy your new machine Marc, but I bet once you see the amount of glare on that screen, you will do what I did and go buy a diffuser pronto. Other than that, I love my new MBP although the keyboard takes a bit of getting used to and more so for the track pad without the clicker tab. It becomes tricky when copying items to paste.


----------



## darkscot

Dr.G. said:


> Picked up my MacBook Pro 15.4" 2.8GHz today. It is still in the box until I can find a moment to open it up and enjoy it fully.


I'm almost jealous, Marc. I'm leaving for ex-home, PEI, in 3 days to bring the family to Ottawa with me for new job with Gov. Very excited to meet our new puppies and see how the mother is doing. She is nursing them so well, top notch job.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Enjoy your new machine Marc, but I bet once you see the amount of glare on that screen, you will do what I did and go buy a diffuser pronto. Other than that, I love my new MBP although the keyboard takes a bit of getting used to and more so for the track pad without the clicker tab. It becomes tricky when copying items to paste.


Don, the screen does not bother me because of how I have to position the light in my office for my eyes. Thus, no glare. I also bought a Mighty Mouse just in case the track pad gets tricky. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

darkscot said:


> I'm almost jealous, Marc. I'm leaving for ex-home, PEI, in 3 days to bring the family to Ottawa with me for new job with Gov. Very excited to meet our new puppies and see how the mother is doing. She is nursing them so well, top notch job.


Scott, glad to hear that all is well with your nursing doxie mom. Bridget is able to nurse one at a time if we watch over her, and we can't leave her in the whelping box alone with her pups. A sad situation, but it can't be helped due to her condition.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Don, I'm relieved to hear Dennis is doing better. Hope he continues steadily along the path of recovery. Mmmm...Rueben - I could eat a rueben sandwich for breakfast! 

Marc - Congrats on the new MBP! Sounds awesome - me husband is certainly enjoying the speed and convenience of his. 

Glad to hear that Bridget can visit with and nurse one pup at a time. Better than nothing...but I'm sure that is labor and time intensive for you and Deborah. 

I'll skip the roulette and take a rueben please.... 

Hi Rp! What are you up to these days!

Darkscot - we are headed to the Kensington area of PEI for about a week this summer! Woot!


----------



## darkscot

*Dr.G: *thanks. Poor Bridget  My wife is a doula so helping Sally give birth was second nature to her, but nature takes it's course anyways. p.s. My name's Aaron (scot is a reference to heritage: Scotland)

*KC4:* Nice! There's a great hamburger/ice cream shack there and a beautiful touristy garden to visit. have a great trip!


----------



## KC4

Aaron - My Name is Kim. I think I know the garden you speak of. It IS great and we will likely visit again. 

Do you know the name of the great hamburger place/ice cream shack? I'll stop by and do a review! Woot!


----------



## darkscot

KC4 said:


> Aaron - My Name is Kim. I think I know the garden you speak of. It IS great and we will likely visit again.
> 
> Do you know the name of the great hamburger place/ice cream shack? I'll stop by and do a review! Woot!


The name escapes me now, sorry Kim. I'll find out. As for "great", I'll put in terms of comparison, there being no GREAT hamburger spots that I could find on the Island. It's great because it reminds me of my childhood, ordering ice cream and burgers from a dairy bar, small town/touristy feel


----------



## Rps

Say Don, I have heard quite a bit about the screens....are the new machines that hard on the eyes? I would suspect it is the "glass" , do the diffusers work. It may sound silly, but I wear bifocals and I found that the diffusers were a pain for me to pick up what was on the screens...however that was with a desktop.


----------



## SINC

My diffuser works just fine and I cannot tell the difference from my old matte MBP, but that original glossy screen was nuts. No matter what I tried, I could not get rid of the reflections. Darn thing was like a mirror.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Congrats on the new MBP! Sounds awesome - me husband is certainly enjoying the speed and convenience of his. 

Glad to hear that Bridget can visit with and nurse one pup at a time. Better than nothing...but I'm sure that is labor and time intensive for you and Deborah. 

I'll skip the roulette and take a rueben please...."

Have not even opened up the box yet, Kim.
Bridget is doing much better today. She really wants to nurse the pups. 
No Roulette????????? But you shall win big time if you bet on #22.

YouTube - Casablanca 10 Watch at the 3 minute mark and enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr.G: thanks. Poor Bridget My wife is a doula so helping Sally give birth was second nature to her, but nature takes it's course anyways. p.s. My name's Aaron (scot is a reference to heritage: Scotland)" Sorry, Aaron. My wife, Deborah, is the main person other than the whelping bitch, to do deliveries. I just assist.

Bridget is doing much better tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time also to get sleepy doxie pups to sleep. They have no sense of day or night.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night Marc... sleep tight. 

Good evening everyone else... one more sleep and my sister is here to visit... to quote Kim: Woot Woot! She get's in at 9:15am tomorrow on Westjet so I guess I'll be an early riser IF I sleep... 

Glad to hear that Bridget is doing better now Marc, feeding one pup at a time is better than none.

Don, I hope all is still steady... you and your friend have been in my thoughts and prayers. 

I've been busy the last couple of days not so much "cleaning up" as "de-cluttering" so Wendy won't need a shovel to find her bed! ...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ahhhhhh*



Dr.G. said:


> Time also to get sleepy doxie pups to sleep. They have no sense of day or night.



Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, Bridget, new baby puppies, and all the G-Doxies!

AHHHHH, that pic of the sleepy puppies is much, much better!! MAkes the Shang so warm! thank you Dr. G!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of whining and barking pups who wanted to be fed at 4AM. Went back to sleep until 6AM and have been working at online teaching since then. So, it is about time to brew some more fresh tea and coffee along with a "hot" breakfast. Two days before I was to leave New York City to come here to St.John's back in 1977, July 23rd, NYC had its second hottest day on record -- 102F. So, today is a hot breakfast ................. and on Saturday, the Cafe Chez Marc will have all sorts of traditional Newfoundland and Canadian foods to celebrate my "landing" as a Landed immigrant here in Canada. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the hot breakfast Marc, much appreciated. Congrats on your immigration anniversary! 

Do the pups sleep through most of the night, or does somebody have to get up every few hours to feed them?


----------



## chaitova18

Good morning Marc: It's warm and wet here in Bowmanville so I guess I'll be spending the day indoors. I've often heard people say with rain that: " At least it's not snowing". I find the dull grey quite numbing. I've been to Vancouver and found that it was quite rainy and dull there for most of my trip. I couldn't wait to land in Calgary to see the high sky.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning everyone! 

Just coffee please... I'll be running around the house doing last minute things. I've got Wendy's flight on the tracker widget and she's supposed to leave in in about 15 min. but it says 15 late so we'll see.

Hee hee... Fidget is sleeping, unsuspecting in his bed under the computer table... he's gonna go coo-coo! He loves my sister...


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the hot breakfast Marc, much appreciated. Congrats on your immigration anniversary!
> 
> Do the pups sleep through most of the night, or does somebody have to get up every few hours to feed them?


Morning, Kim. We let Bridget nurse one pup at a time at about 11PM. Then, they wake one of us up at about 4AM to get fed some warm goat's milk and organic brown rice pablum. Then we feed them again at about 9AM with fresh meat, goat's milk and pablum. This keeps going throughout the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

chaitova18 said:


> Good morning Marc: It's warm and wet here in Bowmanville so I guess I'll be spending the day indoors. I've often heard people say with rain that: " At least it's not snowing". I find the dull grey quite numbing. I've been to Vancouver and found that it was quite rainy and dull there for most of my trip. I couldn't wait to land in Calgary to see the high sky.


Morning. We start to say that here in St.John's from about Remembrance Day until about May 24th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> Just coffee please... I'll be running around the house doing last minute things. I've got Wendy's flight on the tracker widget and she's supposed to leave in in about 15 min. but it says 15 late so we'll see.
> 
> Hee hee... Fidget is sleeping, unsuspecting in his bed under the computer table... he's gonna go coo-coo! He loves my sister...


Morning, Diane. Fidget would probably love playing with the doxie pups who are just the right size for a Min Pin.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Was up early to do mybirdie.ca and then back to bed for a couple more hours sleep. Felt good too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How is Dennis today?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I assume there is no change in Dennis or I would have heard from Marilyn or his eldest son David. David asked me not to try and visit any longer as he wishes me to remember his father for who he was, not for how he is now. Visitors have to gown up, wear a mask and can only stay five minutes anyway and with him not being conscious, David (who is in his mid 40s now) advises anyone but family to stay away unless there is some positive change. He promised he would let me know if there was any change either way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is just what my friend Howie's son advised me. Howie called me in October while he still had his voice, but then when he took a sudden turn for the worse, his son said that if I wanted to fly down to see him one last time in March that I should, but I would not be able to communicate with him nor him to me. So, he advised not flying down to NYC and remember him as I knew him in the past.

Those are the sorts of memories that prove helpful in remembering a person we loved or befriended in a meaningful manner. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dreambird

I don't know Marc... he does like other dogs but he can be a little rough. He's gotten quite the "I am the King and DON'T you forget IT! attitude around the house. He's a wonderful little companion and we get along super well, not to mention people that he knows well however sometimes I wonder if I did him a favour by taking him from a 3 dog, ? cats house to just me. I just dunno?  

All I can say is he fits the Min Pin profile pretty much to a "T".

Good Morning Don... some uuhhmmm interesting pictures you have there...


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Time also to get sleepy doxie pups to sleep. They have no sense of day or night.


Oh, beautiful and heartwarming pic - wish i can fall asleep as easily as they can!



chaitova18 said:


> Good morning Marc: It's warm and wet here in Bowmanville so I guess I'll be spending the day indoors. I've often heard people say with rain that: " At least it's not snowing". I find the dull grey quite numbing. I've been to Vancouver and found that it was quite rainy and dull there for most of my trip. I couldn't wait to land in Calgary to see the high sky.


Hi Tova, how's your day? At least our day matches weather wise. It's drizzling here!


----------



## Dreambird

We were all posting around the same time...

Don, I still keep your friend and you in my thoughts and prays... this is a difficult time for you... I don't know what else to say but I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> I don't know Marc... he does like other dogs but he can be a little rough. He's gotten quite the "I am the King and DON'T you forget IT! attitude around the house. He's a wonderful little companion and we get along super well, not to mention people that he knows well however sometimes I wonder if I did him a favour by taking him from a 3 dog, ? cats house to just me. I just dunno?
> 
> All I can say is he fits the Min Pin profile pretty much to a "T".
> 
> Good Morning Don... some uuhhmmm interesting pictures you have there...


Diane, Woody, who weighs in at just over 4 pounds would set Fidget straight as to who is boss. Here he is barking at his dad who wandered in to see "the fruit of his looms".


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon.

"Oh, beautiful and heartwarming pic - wish i can fall asleep as easily as they can!"
Might I suggest a midnight snack of warm goat's milk and pablum? Oh, and have someone cuddle you and rub your tummy.


----------



## Dreambird

*lol** Oh that is adorable Marc! It would be interesting to see Fidget put in his place by such a young'un...  *lol**


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> *lol** Oh that is adorable Marc! It would be interesting to see Fidget put in his place by such a young'un...  *lol**


Diane, the pups left a spot for Fidget when he decides to join the pack.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sharon.
> 
> "Oh, beautiful and heartwarming pic - wish i can fall asleep as easily as they can!"
> Might I suggest a midnight snack of warm goat's milk and pablum? Oh, and have someone cuddle you and rub your tummy.


:lmao::lmao:




Dr.G. said:


> Diane, the pups left a spot for Fidget when he decides to join the pack.


And they would set Fidget straight as to who's boss!!!


----------



## sharonmac09

oh BTW Marc, did you crack open your MBP yet?


----------



## chaitova18

Hi Sharon, My fingers and hands are hurting today as I am nursing approx. forty burns. I am tying in weighty gloves as I can't stand the stinging sensation. TTYL ---- Tova


----------



## chaitova18

Hi Marc, The puppies are quite small and very cute indeed! Where is Memorial University ---- in the middle of the city or on the outskirts? TTYL ---- Tova


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> oh BTW Marc, did you crack open your MBP yet?


Sharon, I could not resist and about 2o minutes ago I opened up the box. "Wow!" was my only expression. All I have done is plugged in the power cord to charge up the battery for the first time.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what is a correct order of startup things to do once the battery is fully charged? This is so unlike my G4 iBook that it is not funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

chaitova18 said:


> Hi Marc, The puppies are quite small and very cute indeed! Where is Memorial University ---- in the middle of the city or on the outskirts? TTYL ---- Tova


Hi, Tova. Sorry to hear of your burns.

Memorial University is right in the center of St.John's. I live about a 15 minute walk from my home to my office, which is on the far side of the campus, or about a 3-5 minute bike ride, depending upon the direction of the wind.

Memorial University


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, I could not resist and about 2o minutes ago I opened up the box. "Wow!" was my only expression. All I have done is plugged in the power cord to charge up the battery for the first time.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions as to what is a correct order of startup things to do once the battery is fully charged? This is so unlike my G4 iBook that it is not funny.


Marc, I believe that you are supposed to plug in the magsafe power adaptor to charge the battery not the power cord. If necessary use the ac power cord to extend the reach of the magsafe power adaptor by replacing the magsafe's ac with the ac power cord. MBP is a set and go machine. Have fun!


----------



## SINC

That is incorrect Sharon.

Marc, plug in the power cord and the mag safe adapter both. Otherwise you have to use an adapter for the mag safe to plug it in the wall and the ord is very short which is a pain in the butt. I have no idea why people do not use the power cord.

Go ahead and turn on the machine and use it as it is charging the battery. Why wait? It will not hurt and I have done this with all three of my MBPs with no harm. 

Then once the battery is charged, unplug the mag safe cable from the side of the MBP and use the computer until it shuts down by itelf. This will calibrate your new battery. 

Then plug in the mag safe again and leave it unused until the battery is fully charged. After that is done, use it just like your G4, charging when necessary. 

(You can leave the power plugged into the wall and simply attach the mag safe when you need to charge the battery again.}


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm incorrect Don? 

Marc said he plugged in the power cord to charge the battery and all i said that he's supposed to plug in the magsafe to charge it not just the power cord. I then suggested to couple the two together to extend the reach of the magsafe. Ya gotta slow down and read a tad better!


----------



## Dr.G.

Did what you said, Don, and it worked quite well. Set up my initial account and took a picture of myself. Then the MacBook Pro told me the pic was too ugly and shut down. Such is Life. I shall try again later when I look a bit better. We shall see.

No problems with the screen and the reflections/glare. Great clarity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, that is what I did in that there was no need for the power cord and the Magsafe since it was only two feet from an outlet. I am still using iBook terminology, sorry.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, that is what I did in that there was no need for the power cord and the Magsafe since it was only two feet from an outlet. I am still using iBook terminology, sorry.


Marc, I have MacBook envy at the moment, but give me a few days. AppleCare on my G4 iBook runs out next week, so I will be picking up a MacBook of my own soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, I have MacBook envy at the moment, but give me a few days. AppleCare on my G4 iBook runs out next week, so I will be picking up a MacBook of my own soon.


Sonal, no need for envy. The only reason I bought this is because the university gave me $3200 for computer equipment. Seems as if I have not had a new computer in 20 years from them, and we are allowed a new computer every three years. I did not need a new computer, but this enables me to access iLife which I do want and Keynote which I need for conference presentations.


----------



## Cameo

G'Even all! Too many posts to catch up to.

Hi Chaitova, welcome. My name is Jeanne and glad to have you aboard

Hope that everyone is well and happy. No news here on the job front, but the painting that I am doing for my landlord is going well. He is happy and also happy to help me out with my "jam" by letting me work for my rent at the moment. Benefits us both.

My puppies aren't overly happy with me......Shayla is in heat so they can't play together.
The kittens are getting bigger and more mischevious and it is funny cause they play so hard they absolutely drop with fatigue :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Glad to hear Bridget is doing alright and I am still hoping for your friend Don.

Anyhow, I am paint splattered (I have managed to get more paint on the walls then myself, but it is a close call  )

Take care all!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. How are you this evening?

"My puppies aren't overly happy with me......Shayla is in heat so they can't play together." Been there ............. with Jack and Casey howling late into the night over Fanny, Bridget and Gracie.


----------



## Rps

Hello Marc and Jeanne, its Rp. How is everyone this evening. Just settling down to watch the Als Ti-cat game....no baseball....so sad for me. Marc, how long do you think you will need to nurse the pups....another two weeks or so?
It has been so long since I have been around a newborn anything that I have forgotten.

Jeanne, we haven't talked before, but I'm guessing you're a dog lover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Rp. Go Als!! ( my mother was born in Montreal ............ and my wife is from Calgary).

"Marc, how long do you think you will need to nurse the pups....another two weeks or so?" Bridget is able to nurse one at a time so we have to feed the pups from a pan their meat/pablum/goat's milk mish-mosh. Another couple of weeks and they will be getting in teeth, which is when we wean the pups away from nursing.


----------



## Rps

Great. I must say I certainly love the picture of the dogs. I miss having a dog.....that is except when it is either raining or minus 40 or 4 in the morning. But, if you are going to have a dog......a Doxie is a great choice for an experienced dog owner. By the way, tell your wife I picked the Stamps to beat out my beloved Green Riders for the Grey Cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, yes, doxies are interesting dogs to own. Each has its own personality and quirks.

Things will get hot in this house should the Calgary Flames ever meet the New York Rangers for the Stanley Cup. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is also time for all doxie pups and their mom to call it a night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our famous TGIF Breakfast awaits you when you arise to face the day. Strong coffee and tea have also been freshly brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember to join me tomorrow for my celebration of being in Canada for 32 full years tomorrow. Foods from coast to coast to coast will be served all day ................. and it's free for people over 32 years as well as people under 32 years of age. Come one come all ........................

YouTube - O Canada


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the TGIF Breakkie Marc! Hope all the pooches are peachy this a.m. 
Have you been using the MBP this morning? Do you find it a lot faster than your previous system?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. No, the MBP sits in its box, fully charged and ready to go ............... when I have some real time to give her. Soon .................


----------



## Dr.G.

“A mind once stretched by a new idea never regains its original dimensions.” Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Kim. Just finished up mybirdie.ca. Got an e-mail from a reader who told me he had been having his breakfast whilst reading SAP yesterday morning and he snorted porridge through his nose at the comment I made on the acupuncture story. I love it when that happens.


----------



## Cameo

G'Morning everyone. Another wet looking day - I wish it would stop, I would like to paint my hallway floor and have it walkable before my uncle Fred comes out from BC. He wants to see my place - but my kitchen floor still feels a tad tacky after 3 weeks cause it has been either damp or humid and I only have a week before visitation sooooooooo - I guess he visits under construction. He won't mind so much - it is me that minds.


Hi there Rp!!!!! Yes, I am a dog lover, cat lover, bunny lover, chipmunk lover........ah heck - I am an animal lover. I presently live in a zoo consisting of 2 German Shepherds, 3 Cats (1 of mine, 1 of my sons and 1 of my other sons who gave her to me), 3 Kittens (not planned, but man oh man do they make me laugh) and my sons Iguana. I have various bunnies and chippies and squirrels that reside outside the house that I kind of consider mine too  I don't care for spiders though. I live in the country in an old farmhouse that I rent from a wonderful landlord and although I do like people - I don't care to be surrounded and I can go into town to see them 

Off to do the second coat on the railing and baseboard at my landlords other place and to tsp some walls to prepare for paint. Some more borders to remove as well.

Does anyone have any stencilling tips for me? I was thinking of stencilling some of my cupboard doors here and possibly the floor too.

Have a great day all

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I tend not to eat while reading SAP for that very reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. You should have guided tours of your zoo. Maybe you might make it a petting zoo? Just a thought.


----------



## Bolor

Hi Gang!
Just dropped in to say a quick hi. On Sunday, the wife and I leave for the (dry) coast to see our granddaughter.
We were planning to go to the Okanogan for a side trip but now I'm not so sure with fires from Salmon Arm all the way down to Oliver (or so I hear). We shall see. Planning to go over to Calgary for a few days too. I hope you all have a good summer and Don's friend Denis pulls through.

See y'all later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Sounds like you have a good plan set out for yourself. Enjoy your time with your grandchild.


----------



## Dr.G.

Uh oh ..............

"The Newfoundland and Labrador government is working on a plan to carry out a mass immunization against Doxie flu this fall.

The vaccination for D1D1 influenza will be made available to everyone in the province who wants it.

Dr. Greg Mercer, medical officer of health for western Newfoundland, said the Doxie vaccine should be available in the province by the third week in November."


----------



## Dr.G.

Frothing at the mouth is the first sign of a Doxie with D1D1.


----------



## Rps

Good evening all: How is everyone tonight? It's warm here in Bowmanville and we have possibly a chance for some thunderstorms.....oooooooooooooohhhhhhh scary! Dr. G, your most recent picture of the pup looks a lot how I feel lately.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Evening all!! those doxie pictures are cute but then the last one is pretty frightening how bad is d1d1?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Rp. Frothing at the mouth like that is the sign of one thing ................ the Plague of the WereDoxie ......................... Run everyone, run .........................

Carex was the last person with this condition, and we all know what happened to him ..................


----------



## Rps

I know him, Carex Sedges right, he fell off the ledges and landed in the hedges........


----------



## SINC

Actually Mac, I rather doubt that a even a handful of us understand the Carex reference. Most of those who do, have left the Shang for reasons that you might not like to know.


----------



## sharonmac09

So Don pray tell what or who is Carex? Googling turned up two references and they are the sedge hedges and condoms.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> So Don pray tell what or who is Carex? Googling turned up two references and they are the sedge hedges and condoms.


See Marc, whadidI tell ya?

Sharon, Carex was a long time member and poster here on the Shang.

Try clicking on the "number of posts" on the Shang in the menu page and see who are the Shang's top posters. Here is the one that is current with the top 14 posters, although many have been driven away:


----------



## Rps

I see, then my posting would be perceived by the regulars as some form of insult or slam in poor taste. That was not my intent....I was only using some alliteration with reference to a plant and not a person who, by unfortunate coincidence, is on the list that Don provided. If I offended anyone, please accept my apologies as I truly meant a reference to a plant and not a person. I am sorry if my post caused some pain.


----------



## SINC

No pain at all Rp. An understandable comment without full knowledge of the history of The Shang. That's why I made note to Marc that few people would understand his reference to Carex. No apology necessary my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4TheSequel said:


> Evening all!! those doxie pictures are cute but then the last one is pretty frightening how bad is d1d1?


Evening, Kacey. "How bad is it??????????" If you have to ask, you don't want to know. 

YouTube - The Wolf Man 1941 Trailer


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex .............. real name Scott, was a regular here in The Shang ............... until he caught Doxieitis and became a WereDoxie. May he rest easy ................ wherever he now roams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sad to think that Beej, Carex, RevMatt, et al, are no longer actively here with us. Still, new family members have joined us, and that is what keeps us vital. You and I are like old man river .......... we just keep rollin' along.

YouTube - Paul Robeson - Ol' Man River (Showboat - 1936) J.Kern O. Hammerstein II


----------



## Dr.G.

Nobody knows the truffles I've seen .................. 

YouTube - Nobody Knows


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember to join me tomorrow for my celebration of being in Canada for 32 full years. Foods from coast to coast to coast will be served all day ................. and it's free for people over 32 years as well as people under 32 years of age. Come one come all ........................

YouTube - O Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Canada. Thanks for letting me stay for awhile. Paix.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Nobody knows the truffles I've seen ..................
> 
> YouTube - Nobody Knows


Anybody know what year this is from?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Join me in my "Welcome to Canada" breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, the actual song dates back to just after the Civil War, about 1867, in Charleston, South Carolina.


----------



## darkscot

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Join me in my "Welcome to Canada" breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


Good morning, all  just finished packing for my PEI trip, coffee time now. 2 months without my kids and wife is 2 months too long. and new mini doxies to greet me there, too. 

Happy Welcome to Canada Day, Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Aaron. Have a good trip. PEI is the only province of the 10 provinces in Canada that I have not seen in person ............. yet. Someday .................

Yes, being greeted by doxies is a real treat ............ especially when they are pups and very lively.


----------



## darkscot

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Aaron. Have a good trip. PEI is the only province of the 10 provinces in Canada that I have not seen in person ............. yet. Someday .................
> 
> Yes, being greeted by doxies is a real treat ............ especially when they are pups and very lively.


You're ahead of me then. I've not visited Newfoundland nor British Columbia yet. Have only been to one of the 3 territories: Nunavut, in the dead of winter. Thinking of that helps remind me that it really is summer now, contrary to the general feeling


----------



## Dr.G.

I would love to visit PEI and the three Canadian territories. Someday ..................


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, hope you have a great trip home Aaron.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you this fine morning?


----------



## Rps

Good morning Don, Marc, et al: Congrats on 32 years in the Great White North Marc! You mentioned you would like to see the Territories... any chance you could do a professorial visitation at one of the Universities there? Room and board and being paid to visit. Would be an interesting way to actually see the country. Last year my wife and I stayed a month at St FX while I was preparing my studies....you really "experience" the area that way.


----------



## Bolor

Morning Don. Care to join me in a coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Don, Marc, et al: Congrats on 32 years in the Great White North Marc! You mentioned you would like to see the Territories... any chance you could do a professorial visitation at one of the Universities there? Room and board and being paid to visit. Would be an interesting way to actually see the country. Last year my wife and I stayed a month at St FX while I was preparing my studies....you really "experience" the area that way.


Good idea, Rp. Might consider it once I am retired in about 4-5 years.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Bob. If Don does not want some coffee, I sure do. How are you today?


----------



## Bolor

I'm good, thanks for asking. Nearly all packed and ready to go. (he said excitedly)


----------



## Bolor

I'd also love to join you for a coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> I'm good, thanks for asking. Nearly all packed and ready to go. (he said excitedly)


Bon voyage, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> I'd also love to join you for a coffee


Great. We are trying out a new version of the Bolor Special -- ice coffee for summertime enjoyment, just like the original version of the Bolor Special for wintertime survival in Timmins, ON and the arctic.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

I'd love to join the coffee group too, please and thanks!

Just finished watching the penultimate stage of the Tour du France. Lance has 3rd place. Tradition and honor say that no athletes will challenge each other in the last stage (tomorrow) for podium position.

In Lance's words, "Not too bad for an old fart!":clap::lmao:

Bon Voyage Bob and Aaron on your travels! I've only briefly flown over the Territories in a helicopter, but I hope to one day set foot in them and have a good visit.


----------



## Bolor

Glad to have you join us for a coffee, Kim. I think I'll try the revamped Bolor Special.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great. The Bolor Bob Summertime Specials coming up.


----------



## Cameo

Quiet day here - hope everyone is well.

So, I shall say hello and G'nite!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello and goodnight, Jeanne. Sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, mon cher amie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hope you slept well. 

Jeanne, you must have slept well, getting two good nights from Marc within an hour and a half of each other. 

The Sunday Heart's Desire buffet is out and ready to go and remember, there are no calories in anything you desire before lunch today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Not feeling the best today. I woke up with Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo, which sounds worse than it actually is, and requires a canalith repositioning procedure. My ENT does this in his office in about 5 minutes, but I won't be able to see him until tomorrow morning. I hope. We shall see.

Have a good day everyone. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, hardly anyone here today at all. Hope you feel better soon Marc.


----------



## KC4

Hi Boys,

Hmmm, It IS quiet in here today - 
Hope you feel better soon Marc....that vertigo is nasty. XX)

Have a nice quite day everyone.


----------



## Rps

Hello All: Hope you are better Marc, I get vertigo from time to time....not fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, hardly anyone here today at all. Hope you feel better soon Marc.


Thanks, Don. Tried the Epley maneuver and it seems to help. 
How are you today? How is Ann feeling these days? How big is Jett getting these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Boys,
> 
> Hmmm, It IS quiet in here today -
> Hope you feel better soon Marc....that vertigo is nasty. XX)
> 
> Have a nice quite day everyone.


Thanks, Kim. How are you today? How is Kacey feeling these days? How is her hedge hog?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello All: Hope you are better Marc, I get vertigo from time to time....not fun.


Evening, Rp. Thanks. When this comes every few months, I feel like a drunken giraffe on roller skates.


----------



## Rps

No kidding. I used to flop around even when I rolled out of bed....I usually wound up on the floor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No kidding. I used to flop around even when I rolled out of bed....I usually wound up on the floor.


That was me at 745AM this morning, Rps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just spent the past couple of hours updating my MBP and playing around with the various programs like Keynote and Pages. Still not quite sure about Time Machine. Time will tell ...........


----------



## Rps

Time Machine is the wireless backup correct? If so, would you run into trouble if you have two machines running at once....maybe this should be on another thread, but I don't know anyone who has timemachine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, Don is our local Mac maven. When I have time to start using things that I need backed up, I shall consult him via email. He provides great advice.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I've been trying to find some credible stuff on Vygotsky....would you know if he did any research with dialectic discussions? I've been reading some Freire and some Wenger....what I need is a conduit to balance the two. thoughts?


----------



## SINC

Time Machine is not wireless. You require either a USB or Firewire connection from an external hard drive to the MBP to use this feature. Personally I find that backing up my MBP hourly is a bit much so I do it daily when I go to bed so it is done and ready in the morning.

When you are ready, and have purchased an external drive Marc, if you have not already done so, I will happily guide you through the process to set it up which is relatively simple. You should also parition your external HD and set up a clone first, so if anything does go wrong with the drive in your MBP, you can boot off the external drive.

I bought a 1 TB Seagate Mac drive for $275 for this purpose, but I see now you can buy 1.5 TB Seagate Mac HDs for $199.


----------



## Rps

Evening Don, how is everything out west. My Mum, who is in Red Deer tells me it has been extremely hot out there this week... hope there is such a thing as an Eastie....could use the warm weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. When I start using iPhoto and iMovie and Keynote, which is why I got the MBP in the first place, I shall get an external drive and hook it up as per your instructions. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Yes Rp it has been in the 30s for days now. I leave Wednesday for the Big Valley Jamboree until Monday and I hope it cools off a bit by then. Camping on the bald prairie in those temps is brutal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I've been trying to find some credible stuff on Vygotsky....would you know if he did any research with dialectic discussions? I've been reading some Freire and some Wenger....what I need is a conduit to balance the two. thoughts?


Rp, I use a Socratic questioning strategy in my online discussion groups involving an oppositional discussion in which the defense of a point made by one of my students is then questioned against another supplementary question I pose. 

Right now, I am way too tired to get into this sort of intellectual discussion, since my brain is very tired ............ and I am still dizzy. Maybe tomorrow, mon ami.

Here is a good site re Vygotsky Vygotsky and Social Cognition


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. Paix.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, good night and I hope your vertigo goes away soon.. Robert-paul.. Don have a good time and watch the sun screen on those chaps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, good night and I hope your vertigo goes away soon.. Robert-paul.. Don have a good time and watch the sun screen on those chaps.


Thanks, Rp. We shall see tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the "Doxie Ladies" (you know who you are) who have trouble getting to sleep, here is a pic to help you sleep.


----------



## SINC

I lost my best friend Dennis tonight. He went peacefully, on his own terms, surrounded by his family. I shall miss him dearly. Thanks for everyone's concern. I appreciated it very much.


----------



## KC4

Don! I am so sorry to hear of Dennis' passing. I was so hoping that he would pull through.

I know you will miss him dearly and I am glad he was lucky enough to be surrounded by his family as he left. 

My thoughts are with you, Dennis and his family.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I lost my best friend Dennis tonight. He went peacefully, on his own terms, surrounded by his family. I shall miss him dearly. Thanks for everyone's concern. I appreciated it very much.


Don, sorry to hear of the loss of Dennis in your life. He shall be with you always in your memories of the times you shared together. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A busy day ahead as I struggle to upgrade my wireless system. I am now on turbo high speed at 10 - 15 mps and had to change my modem to handle the new speed. Now it would appear that my old Airport Extreme router will not handle the speed, so I am off to Westworld to pick up a new 5X faster Extreme when it opens this morning. I would go to the Apple store, but it is three km further in West Edmonton Mall and does not open until 10:00 a.m., while Westworld opens at 9:00 a.m.

Then at 1:00 p.m. a buddy is bringing over his iMac. He wants me to help him upgrade from Tiger to Leopard as he is not sure how to go about this, so we will sit in the back courtyard and enjoy the nice weather while working on his machine.

Who knows, we might even have a cold one. Or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your wireless system. I am still trying to feed in any and all passwords I recall into my MBP. For some reason, ehMacLand's password is not being accepted as it was on the iBook. Shall have to email ehMax for a new password.


----------



## SINC

Marc, if you can log in on your iBook, the issue is not with the password. Check to see that your login "name" is identical, the more likely problem.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

I've got the coffee on if anyone is interested! I'll even throw it over ice with some sweetened condensed milk for those that want cool caffeine this morning! 

Good luck with the wireless stuff Don - hope it all works smoothly for you...It can vex me at times, I know. I'm still trying to get my printers to work wirelessly through my Time Capsule/router as they should but aren't. 

Marc - must SUCK to have to sign in to ehMac all the time! (hee heeeeeeeeee)


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, I have the same issue with my printer using my current space ship Extreme. I was hoping the new router would also overcome this issue as I tire of switching the USB cable from my Mini to my MBP.

Marc, I NEVER log in to ehMac. Select the option to keep you logged in at all times and forget it.


----------



## SINC

Hell, I don't even log in to my computers. As admin account holder, the only time I need the password is when I am asked for it during an install. Ann uses both computers on my admin account too.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, I have the same issue with my printer using my current space ship Extreme. I was hoping the new router would also overcome this issue as I tire of switching the USB cable from my Mini to my MBP.
> 
> Marc, I NEVER log in to ehMac. Select the option to keep you logged in at all times and forget it.


Don - please let me know if and how you solved the problem....I have the biggest newest Time Capsule router and I can't figure out why it seems to recognize that the printer is attached but yet comm errs out when I try to print wirelessly. I too am getting tired of connecting and disconnecting my printer across the floor in my office.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Hell, I don't even log in to my computers. As admin account holder, the only time I need the password is when I am asked for it during an install. Ann uses both computers on my admin account too.


I password protect my Mac Pro. If you had a meddling teen in da house, you would too!
Previous unprotected machines have mysteriously had scary wallpaper replace the existing stuff and the desktop and settings "modified" and strange things downloaded and ...and...and....


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - please let me know if and how you solved the problem....I have the biggest newest Time Capsule router and I can't figure out why it seems to recognize that the printer is attached but yet comm errs out when I try to print wirelessly. I too am getting tired of connecting and disconnecting my printer across the floor in my office.


Will do Kim. I hope to have the problem sorted out today. Stay tuned.


----------



## KC4

Off on a road/day trip with The Sequel to visit family in Lacombe today! 

Y'all have a fine day today. Hope you are feeling better today Marc! 

Toodles!

KC4x2!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, if you can log in on your iBook, the issue is not with the password. Check to see that your login "name" is identical, the more likely problem.


My login name is Dr.G. but I forgot my password which is needed to get the computer to remember it the second time. So, I have that and I shall start up the MBP later today to put that password and my MUN Webmail password on it for future use.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I password protect my Mac Pro. If you had a meddling teen in da house, you would too!
> Previous unprotected machines have mysteriously had scary wallpaper replace the existing stuff and the desktop and settings "modified" and strange things downloaded and ...and...and....


Morning, Kim. I shall be the only one to use the MBP ........... since my son has taken over my iBook now.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Off on a road/day trip with The Sequel to visit family in Lacombe today!
> 
> Y'all have a fine day today. Hope you are feeling better today Marc!
> 
> Toodles!
> 
> KC4x2!


Thanks, Kim. See my ENT at 230PM. 

Bon voyage. Are you taking Kacey's hedge hog with you? Or, are you boarding it at Harry's House of Hedge Hog Botique and Emporium? He is more expensive than Harold, but the grooming he does on your hedge hog is great, or so I am told.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some quotes my students have been sending in to me recently. Very true.


- The task of the excellent teacher is to stimulate "apparently ordinary" people to unusual effort. The tough problem is not in identifying winners: it is in making winners out of ordinary people. - K. Patricia Cross


- It's easy to make a buck. It's a lot tougher to make a difference. - Tom Brokaw


- The dream begins with a teacher who believes in you, who tugs and pushes and leads you to the next plateau, sometimes poking you with a sharp stick called "truth." - Dan Rather


- If you find a path with no obstacles, it probably doesn't lead anywhere. - Author Unknown


- Learning is finding out what we already know. Doing is demonstrating that you know it. Teaching is reminding others that they known just as well as you. You are all learners, doers, and teachers. - Richard Bach.


- They may forget what you said but they'll never forget how you made them feel. - Carol Buchner


- Every time you wake up and ask yourself "What good things am I going to do today?," remember that when the sun goes down at sunset, it takes a part of your life with it. - Indian proverb


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh badger and goat's milk .................... yum , yum ............... if your a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone else hungry? If so, I shall be serving lunch now at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Will the person who ate all of what was in the green container in the fridge please see me. You just ate all of what was left of the fresh/raw badger. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freshly baked scones are coming out of the oven. 4PM High Tea is about to be served at the Cafe Chez Marc. Name your favorite tea and it shall be ready when you are ready to relax. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, how are you feeling today?


Went to my ENT specialist and he did the procedure, but I still feel a bit dizzy. Thanks for asking Robert. 

How are you today? Care for some tea? Or coffee?


----------



## Rps

I think I have the cazones for some scones....and you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I think I have the cazones for some scones....and you?


Did you mean to write "cazones" or "cojones"?


----------



## Rps

*Well*



Dr.G. said:


> Did you mean to write "cazones" or "cojones"?


I meant cazones, as cojone may border on bad taste.


----------



## Rps

*Well*



Dr.G. said:


> Did you mean to write "cazones" or "cojones"?


I meant cazones, as cojones may be in bad taste.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all from my family room with my trusty MBP on my lap. Got logged in at last. Amazing that I keep waiting to hear the fan kick in but this is a very quiet machine.


----------



## Dr.G.

I assume that my MBP is on since I can't hear anything. Still, it's a great machine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, enjoy the MPB. You will seldom hear the fans, even when they are at 6,000 rpm which is rare. You have to work the machine very hard to cause them to run that fast.

The sound of silence is worth getting used to, believe me.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Today should be prep day for our five day stay at the Big Valley Jamboree in Camrose. Dennis and I were to go down and set up camp tomorrow, but that is not going to happen. I guess I will prepare and be ready, but his funeral arrangements have not yet been finalized and I am reluctant to leave until I know what is going on.

I was hoping his obit would be in The Edmonton Journal today, but alas it is not. Perhaps since Dennis spent 35 years (half his life) as the Operations Manager of the Journal, they are planning to do a news story and have yet to finish it.

So for now I am in limbo, but will remain prepared to meet Dennis' son David there on Wednesday as we planned last week when we knew his Dad could not be there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sounds as if it shall be a bittersweet BVJ this year if you are able to go. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Marc, we will definately go to BVJ. We will host Dennis' famous "Hangover Breakfast" on Sunday morning as we have every year for the CFCW radio crew. This year it will be in his honour. I will just return to attend the funeral, an hour's drive each way from the grounds at BVJ.


----------



## bhil

Don, you have my condolences on the loss of your long time friend. I have yet to experience such a loss, and I don't welcome the inevitable time it must come, but I know it cannot be easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that sounds like a fitting tribute to Dennis' memory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sean, how are you doing these days?


----------



## Dreambird

Just a quick "Good Morning" to everyone... I have to run to a Doc's appointment and then my sister is still here. We've been keeping ourselves busy and the weather has actually been quite co-operative! It's been very nice all late last week and over the weekend... 

Don, do enjoy the jamboree in Camrose... may the weather behave for you and may you have good memories...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Good luck at the doctor's office.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Sean, how are you doing these days?


Busy Marc, very busy. I've been popping in to skim through the posts in case anything significant is brought up, but other than that I haven't had much time to post.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shangri-la!
How are you all today?

Hope your vertigo is completely gone Marc!

Hope you are dong OK today too Don - PLease post Dennis' obit/article here in the Shang please when it's available. 

Sounds like you have had a nice visit with your sister Diane..Yes, the weather has been gorgeous here over the last little while. (I miss air conditioning though!)

Getting prepared for a trip to Boston and the Maine Coastline and Nova Scotia and then PEI....WOOT!


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> Busy Marc, very busy. I've been popping in to skim through the posts in case anything significant is brought up, but other than that I haven't had much time to post.


I know the feeling, Sean. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hope your vertigo is completely gone Marc!" Somewhat gone, Kim. Thanks for asking.

Going as far as NS and not coming to see the doxies in person?!? Too bad, since they are at their cutest now.

Have a good trip.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Hope your vertigo is completely gone Marc!" Somewhat gone, Kim. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Going as far as NS and not coming to see the doxies in person?!? Too bad, since they are at their cutest now.
> 
> Have a good trip.


I KNOW! I Know! I'd love to see them in person (as would the Sequel) ...So close - and yet...so far! Maybe it's for the better, The Sequel would :love2: and never leave! 

We hope to visit NL in the next few years...Never made it past NS and PEI, so far.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hope you are dong OK today too Don - PLease post Dennis' obit/article here in the Shang please when it's available.


Will do Kim, but in the meantime, here is a shot of last year's Hangover Breakfast at the Big Valley Jamboree with the CFCW crew. That's Dennis sitting right in front of his motor home door in the cowboy hat, tending to the BBQ with my rig on the left. (I'm the guy on this side of the lens, BTW)










Our "Hangover Breakfast" is a concoction well worth trying and simple to do: 

Cut up a pound of bacon into half inch bits, chop up two large onions and fry them in the bottom of a roasting pan on the BBQ. When the bacon is done, add a couple of cans of diced tomatoes (NOT the spiced kind) and when back to simmering crack and poach a dozen eggs in the mixture. Scoop out eggs and mixture and serve over toast with freshly cracked black pepper.


----------



## KC4

Recipe sounds good Don! 

Did you ever get your wireless issues resolved?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## KC4

Good Night Marc Marc Marc et al!
Don't let the weredoxies BITE!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Night Marc Marc Marc et al!
> Don't let the weredoxies BITE!


I have built up an immunity so I am safe. 

How is Kacey? 

Bon nuit, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Did you ever get your wireless issues resolved?


I got my speed up to where it should be with the new Apple Extreme, but the printing is still an issue. Apple told me that the problem can only be one of two things. First, go to your printer's web site and download and install the proper driver. This solves 99% of non printing issues. Second, check that you have "added" the printer in the system prefs under "printer and fax". Do this even if you see your printer there to begin with as it has to be added again for wireless printing. And third, which may be my issue, my printer is not supported for wireless printing.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, I got up early to finish off mybirdie.ca and get a head start on prepping for BVJ this afternoon. Now that I have everything done, it is back to bed for this guy. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Have a good sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our famous "Over the Hump Day" breakfast is now being served, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

I coul not get back to sleep and am wondering what Dennis' family is doing regarding a memorial. For the third straight day there is nothing in the paper he worked at for 35 years. Very odd. I'm thinking they know that because this is BVJ week they are delaying any service until after the weekend, but I don't want to phone and ask to put added pressure on the family.

Therefore we will leave for Camrose as originally planned right after lunch today to set up the base camp and begin our stay of five nights. That way I will be there to tend the trailers parked this afternoon by those who work Thursday so there is no ransacking or damage done to them if left unattended.

Dennis' son David will be dropping off his trailer around 5:00 today so he will fill me in on what is going to happen.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> How is Kacey?


Kacey is doing much better thanks Marc...that was a nasty flu/virus she had...for all we know it may have been H1N1, but we will never know for sure as we did not get her "cultured". 



SINC said:


> I got my speed up to where it should be with the new Apple Extreme, but the printing is still an issue. Apple told me that the problem can only be one of two things. First, go to your printer's web site and download and install the proper driver. This solves 99% of non printing issues. Second, check that you have "added" the printer in the system prefs under "printer and fax". Do this even if you see your printer there to begin with as it has to be added again for wireless printing. And third, which may be my issue, my printer is not supported for wireless printing.


Thanks for the help Don...I'm betting the latter is MY issue too.....because my printer dates pre-wifi....but it's a really good one and still works great wired. 

I don't understand why a particular printer has to be "supported for wireless" when the Apple Extreme handles the wireless comm business??? Hmmpphhh! Maybe I am over simplifying it , but doesn't the Time Capsule Router and Apple Extreme merely perform the function of the printer cable, only wirelessly? 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Our famous "Over the Hump Day" breakfast is now being served, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


Thanks Marc! An XXX Large Coffee and a sesame bagel with butter & cheddar cheese would do the trick for me this a.m.!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I coul not get back to sleep and am wondering what Dennis' family is doing regarding a memorial. For the third straight day there is nothing in the paper he worked at for 35 years. Very odd. I'm thinking they know that because this is BVJ week they are delaying any service until after the weekend, but I don't want to phone and ask to put added pressure on the family.
> 
> Therefore we will leave for Camrose as originally planned right after lunch today to set up the base camp and begin our stay of five nights. That way I will be there to tend the trailers parked this afternoon by those who work Thursday so there is no ransacking or damage done to them if left unattended.
> 
> Dennis' son David will be dropping off his trailer around 5:00 today so he will fill me in on what is going to happen.


Consider this:
Phone to inquire how they are, if there is anything they need and to let them know your BVJ plans - in case they are trying to get ahold of you. They may volunteer where they are with Dennis' memorial plans etc. 

Hope the BVJ and the hangover breakfast goes great!


----------



## Cameo

Don - I am soooo sorry to read that your friend has passed. I did so hope that something could change for him. 


ps - it looks like unemployment has finally decided to restart my sons claim - so I might actually do a little catching up on bills.  Course, I had to phone them myself and tell them that things were getting a little "serious". After 7 weeks they had not even looked at his claim - the day after my call - voila!!!!! He is backpaid. I am working off the last of last months rent - landlord seems happy with the room I did upstairs - I stucco'd the ceiling and patched, painted the walls so now I am doing the rest of the house.

I have a group session with the Career Counsellor's a week Friday for the next step in getting into school.

I will have to catch up on my Shang reading later - off to do errands.

Take care

Jeanne


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Consider this:
> Phone to inquire how they are, if there is anything they need and to let them know your BVJ plans - in case they are trying to get ahold of you. They may volunteer where they are with Dennis' memorial plans etc.
> 
> Hope the BVJ and the hangover breakfast goes great!


I did consider that Kim, thanks, but like I said, I'll be seeing David this afternoon. Add to that David told me he would let me know once arrangements had been made and you can see why I don't want to call. All things in good time.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
I have a lot of catching up to do here, but I see the Shang has been busy. Just thought I would pop in a say hi!

Don - I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> I have a lot of catching up to do here, but I see the Shang has been busy. Just thought I would pop in a say hi!
> 
> Don - I am sorry for your loss.



Afternoon, Dana. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

'I have a group session with the Career Counsellor's a week Friday for the next step in getting into school." Good luck, Jeanne. Education is the key these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Glad to hear Kacey is feeling a bit better.


----------



## Bolor

Just popped in for a quick hi from Port Coquitlam.

Sorry to hear of your friends passing Don. It is particularly unsettling when that happens so quickly.

The good news (at least better) is that things seem to be happening for Jeanne.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning Marc. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Good morning Marc. How are you today?


Afternoon, Bob. Our Chilled Bolor Special is selling quite well in BC with all of their heat. Proceeds are going to help those who have lost their homes.


----------



## SINC

Well, after three hours of slaving the motor home is loaded and ready to head south to BVJ.

Dennis' memorial is not being held until the week of August 10th so I will miss that as well as that is when I make my annual trip with my budies from Calgary and Nipawin. Oh he, Dennis would understand that too.

Anyway, I'm off to have some fun for a change, it's been a tough week. Will heck in via cell modem each day.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. How is Life treating you these days?


Life is good. I am adjusting to the humidity here - after 3 summers in Alberta, this is difficult. But if that is my worst worry in life, then I am happy to NOT complain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a good philosophy, Dana.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Busy day today, so there shall be a Continental-style buffet for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning from the BVJ in Camrose as the sun shines brightly.

Ann and I were the only people who stayed the night although there are one motor home and five trailers here. People drove out last evening and set them up, then back to work this morning and then out for the full weekend tonight.

Dennis' motor home is parked in its usual spot right next to mine. His son David drove it out and his Mom, Marilyn is joining us tomorrow.

Cleared up the situation with Dennis and his obit, etc. They wanted to do an autopsy and they didn't get done until yesterday afternoon when the body was released to the funeral home. David then had to go and ID the body before cremation took place yesterday.

His memorial will be held the week of August 10th as they are having trouble renting a hall big enough for the hundreds they expect will attend. His request was a simple 15 minute service followed by music and a free bar, all "on him".

His obit will appear in the papers this weekend, both the Journal and the Calgary Herald.


----------



## Sonal

Don, I've been popping in and out, but I just wanted to say that I'm sorry to hear about your friend Dennis.

I think he had the right idea though--a short service, and then music and a round or two on him.


----------



## MLeh

Good Thursday, all.

Don: sorry to hear about your friend Dennis. My sincerest condolences. 

Now, I'm going to go back to trying not to melt in this heat. Had to go into the Fraser Valley yesterday (doing my usual job of standing outside all day with a bunch of men looking down a hole) and just about melted in the almost 40°C heat. (The requisite hard hat, steel toed boots and safety vest don't make for cool clothing options.) A few degrees cooler here on the coast, but still nothing like I've ever experienced on the coast before. It's not the heat so much as the humidity. Dry heat I can handle much better - but any physical exertion whatsoever in this humidity and I feel like I'm leaving puddles wherever I walk. I feel sorry for all those people who have to work outside in this.

Good way to lose (water) weight though!

Enjoy your days, everyone.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning everyone... 

Don, I also have been peeking in everyday but haven't had the time to post a lot... but I agree with Sonal. This sounds like a good Memorial and what Dennis wanted. 

I trust you got my email sending condolences. 

Sounds like BVJ - Camrose is shaping up to be an excellent weekend! I do hope the weather stays good for you, it sounds like it should be decent by the forecast.

My sister, Wendy and I have been having a great visit running all over Calgary! Well, at least "this" side that easier to access by transit. 

Marc, thank you for the note some pages back before my Doctor's visit wishing me luck with that... it went extremely well. In fact he said that I have looked after my "parts" very well...  I like his sense of humour. All major organs look excellent so anything really nasty is so far ruled out. I have medication now for the acid reflux and the other remaining issue is the lower back pain and lower left abdomen which he thinks might be due to a misalignment of my hips which has been with me all my life and never bothered me... ah.. the joys of aging!  There is therapy for that... and I'm probably headed for the dreaded "scopy". He's left that for last. 

More very good news... my house repairs are now approved and ready to go! I am so relieved about the roof! A couple of summer storms have about finished off my shingles so it is necessary to fix it this year. That was my major concern, the other issues were approved as well. So some good Karma seems to have come my way on the whole!

Wendy will be here until Saturday... I'm not sure what's up today, we're feeling like having a lazy day, maybe take the dog for a walk. Poor Fidget is so sick of being put in his pen! 

Have an excellent weekend everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

"... the other remaining issue is the lower back pain and lower left abdomen which he thinks might be due to a misalignment of my hips which has been with me all my life and never bothered me... ah.. the joys of aging!" Good luck, Elaine. My surgeon feels that my arthritic knees are caused, in part, by my being bow-legged, which has been with me since I was a teenager.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening in which my wife and I were able to have our dinner outside on our back deck. A nice half moon is rising in the south and all is quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A classic "TGIF Breakfast" awaits you when you roll out of bed this morning. Freshly brewed tea and coffee will be there as always. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Camrose where today we will enjoy being entertained by the legendary Glen Campbell, Gord Bamford,
Johnny Reid and Josh Turner among others.

A spring in my awning snapped yesterday and I can no longer use it, so we will be sitting on the shady side of the motor home as the sun moves today.


----------



## danalicious

Thank you for breakfast and coffee Marc.
Don, it sounds like you are in for a spectacular day!

Around here, we finally have a cool breeze outside. I could actually sit outside with my coffee without sweating. I am not complaining - I am saving that for late October when the rains start again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. We have a nice ocean breeze this afternoon, with 23C and 28C humidex levels with lots of sunshine. A hot day by St.John's standards.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I met Glen Campbell once, many, many years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings from my back deck with my new MBP and Mighty Mouse. Great combo.
Currently it is 23C, down from 25C and a 30C humidex. Now, there is a nice warm breeze and just 23C air temps. A great evening.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. We have a nice ocean breeze this afternoon, with 23C and 28C humidex levels with lots of sunshine. A hot day by St.John's standards.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Sounds nice. We just started getting our ocean breeze back this afternoon. I forgot how nice it smells.

Life is being very kind and generous these days. Keeps me smiling!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, only on very warm days do we not get some form of ocean breeze .............. like today, with the wind out of the west ............ which is dry and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light breakfast this morning since it seems to be warm across the country. Let us all just enjoy a light meal together and relax.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it's going to be 30 here at the BVJ today and my awning snapped a spring and will not come down. 30 with no shade is no fun, so I will have to sit under my neighbours' awnings for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. It was 30C with the humidex reading yesterday afternoon, but 30C out in the sun is no fun. Still, you shall have a blast at the BVJ.


----------



## Dr.G.

A short posting for the Doxie Ladies. Here are Buzz, Woody, Belle and Poppy yesterday. Enjoy.


----------



## danalicious

Oh my gosh Marc - they are so adorable. Completely huggable and loveable. I just want to squish them!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Yes, fur and fat at this age. 5 weeks old today. Buzz is just over 5 pounds and the other over 4 pounds.


----------



## KC4

*Hello from Sunny Warm, Boston*

Hello Shang Gang!

Boston is a very interesting city - we are staying in a 95 year old hotel in the historic district. 

This hotel also has a black lab as a mascot - and of course Kacey asked if she could take her for a walk - Yes! So out into the Boston Commons they went!

This morning we went on an amphibian Duck tour of the downtown and harbor...Kacey even got to "drive" for a while and luckily we didn't crash or sink. 

Later - a tour of Harvard's campus and then the Jersey Boys in the theatre.. Woot!

Hope everybody is doing well - thanks for the doxie pics Marc - they are really getting individual characters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Enjoy Boston. A great city.

"Hope everybody is doing well - thanks for the doxie pics Marc - they are really getting individual characters. " Very true, and I think my wife is bonding with Buzz. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear that there was a big storm at the BVJ where Don is today and that there was damage to the stage and some people were hurt. Let us all hope that Don was not one of these people.


----------



## KC4

Goodnight all from Baaaawston....
Just finished seeing "Jersey Boys" in the theatre (the story of Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons)....It was quite excellent. 

Kacey was lucky enough to get her photo taken with a couple of the cast members including the actor/singer who portrayed Valli himself. Woot!

Awesome seafood in this city - yummmmm.

Let's just say, we haven't eaten any beef since we've been here (and don't expect to for a couple of weeks)!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Kim and Kacey. Give my regards to the Charles River. Throw in a lucky penny for me. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

That BVJ accident was worse than first reported on the CBC.

One person is dead and several others critically injured after a storm knocked down the main stage Saturday at the Big Valley Jamboree near Camrose, Alta., about 95 kilometres southeast of Edmonton.

Witnesses said severe winds caused the stage to break apart, with parts of it collapsing on concertgoers.

Camrose police confirm that one person was killed, four suffered critical injuries, and 15 others were transported to hospital.

Numerous emergency vehicles are on the scene.

Camrose, Alta., stage collapse leaves 1 dead, 19 injured


----------



## SINC

Glad to report that Ann and I are fine, having weathered the storm in our motor home. Talk about rock and roll, baby.

Full story on mybirdie.ca tomorrow including video of the stage collapse.

Went from a dust storm on the horizon to black as night in less than a minute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that you and Ann are OK, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it too early to start making breakfast for everyone? It is now nearly 3AM here in St.John's.


----------



## darkscot

Dr.G. said:


> Is it too early to start making breakfast for everyone? It is now nearly 3AM here in St.John's.


Please do, Marc  I'll need it warm tho. I've got 4 days left to finish renovations before we move to Ottawa. Gorgeous morning on PEI


----------



## Rps

Hello All: Glad to hear you are okay Don, it sounded quite wild there.


----------



## KC4

I'm up ! I'll have a coffee please Marc!

Heading to Kennebunkport today - after a few stops in between.

Glad you and Ann are OK Don. That sounded like more than rock and roll! 

I've had Boston Clam Chowder, Baked Scrod, .....
now on the search for cannolis, boston baked beans and Boston Cream PIe! 

Went on the free tour of Harvard Campus yesterday - some amazing and amusing lore and facts there.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Got some of the details of the Big Valley Jamboree disaster on my web site now and more to follow as the day wears on.


----------



## Dr.G.

darkscot said:


> Please do, Marc  I'll need it warm tho. I've got 4 days left to finish renovations before we move to Ottawa. Gorgeous morning on PEI


Morning, Aaron. Made everything fresh once again for the 11AM crowd. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp, Kim and Don. I shall go over to SAP to see those video clips now.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone! Coffee sounds like a wonderful idea this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good morning everyone! Coffee sounds like a wonderful idea this morning.


Morning, Steve. Fresh coffee coming right up. How are you this fine sunny morning? 21C and a light ocean breeze at nearly noon here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

The video clip is now up. I will never forget the sound of that wind when it hit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Incredible clip, Don. Is what looks like a cross between smoke and fog just blowing dust?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Incredible clip, Don. Is what looks like a cross between smoke and fog just blowing dust?


Dust Marc, dirt and dust and it stung like hell and got in your eyes, even with them tightly shut.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's what it looked like, Don. I was in a sand storm in the Arizona desert for about five minutes. The entire side of the truck we were driving from Bolder, Colorado to LA in California looked as if it was sandblasted.


----------



## KC4

Hello from Kennebunkport!

We are staying in a former sea captain's house - now a quaint Inn.

It's cool and almost 100% humidity here. The fog is so thick one can barely see across the street.

A very long drive today - the traffic was as thick as the fog. 

WOW! That's quite the video and story Don. It is amazing that not more people were injured or killed.


Hope everyone is doing well...will try to send some photos later..


----------



## Dreambird

Good Evening everyone... 

Wow! That was quite some storm Don... I'm relieved that you and Ann are OK! I feel sad for the person who lost their life and all those injuries... I'll tell you what it looked like from my side... it was an eerie reminder for me of the horrible storm that spawned the 1987? tornado in Edmonton. Stiffling hot here... only 82ºF but dead still and muggy when I saw my sister off to the airport for her flight home to GP at about 5:30PM from my house. Very shortly after she left the wind started to pick up here dramatically, I didn't pay much attention thinking we were in for a T-Storm and went about doing a few things. By the time I opened a few windows to drive the heat down in house, I noticed something... the wind was blowing from a more southerly direction and all the blackness heading north/northeast from where I sit. 

That is rare... I don't think I've experienced since the tornado. That time I was outside when the wind was blowing from a northerly direction and very suddenly switched to southerly... don't know if that happened this time or if it just started that way.

Wendy's flight was delayed by a good half hour due to the wind and she did say she had a good view of the storm from her window, even though their path didn't take them through the thick of it there was some nasty turbulence until they reached the right altitude. 

It was just freaky here with the memory of the similarities and I wondered who bore the brunt of that storm. Missed the news on TV... your blog report covers it quite well. Thank you!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hello from Kennebunkport!" Thought you might be staying with George and Barbara Bush. If you see them, tell them you have seen "A thousand points of light in the eyes of doxie pups." He will understand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. My wife's brother was living in Edmonton back during the storm of 1987.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night as well to The Doxie Ladies who are silent these days. Paix.


----------



## KC4

*Boston Photos*

Aerial View of Boston and the the Charles River from the 50th floor of the Prudential Tower.

The famous Swan Boats that the public can ride for free in the USA's oldest public gardens, The Boston Commons Garden.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Aerial View of Boston and the the Charles River from the 50th floor of the Prudential Tower.
> 
> The famous Swan Boats that the public can ride for free in the USA's oldest public gardens, The Boston Commons Garden.


Kim, if you get a chance when you get home, how about sending me a recap of your trip with photos? I think readers would find it interesting. Or you could send some each day while you are away like I did in the US. That was a big hit with readers of SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast and freshly brewed tea and coffee are ready when you are up and about. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fine pics, Kim. I was in Boston once, on a stop over from Atlanta to St.John's, NL back in March, 1977. Never got out of the airport.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, if you get a chance when you get home, how about sending me a recap of your trip with photos? I think readers would find it interesting. Or you could send some each day while you are away like I did in the US. That was a big hit with readers of SAP.


Sure Don! 

I'll send when and as I can as time and internet service allow!

one quick one this morning... 500 Boyleston - where the TV series Boston Legal was filmed. Denny, Denny Crane ...

Good Morning ShaNG GANG!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. For those interested mybirdie.ca this morning has many more videos of the tragic storm that hit Camrose Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some of your video clips were more dramatic than those on CBC TV last night. Amazing how more were not hurt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an ecletic array of video clips on SAP re the BVJ disaster. That last clip showing the stage actually coming down was dramatic.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Don, thanks for the excellent reporting! Those videos are dramatic to say the least, I'm still a little awe struck as to the memories it brought back re: the view from my side. I knew someone was going to bare the brunt... 

Marc,
Gorgeous pics of the doxie pups!! Thanks for posting them... they are looking so fat and adorable... :love2:

Kim,
Gorgeous pics of where you are too, have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. How is Life treating you these days?

"Marc,
Gorgeous pics of the doxie pups!! Thanks for posting them... they are looking so fat and adorable..." Yes, Buzz weighs in at over 5 pounds and the other three over 4 pounds. That may not seem like a great deal, but for Buzz he has gained a pound for every week of his young life.


----------



## Dreambird

I'm well, thanks Marc... missing Wendy a bit.

How is Bridget doing these days? Much better I hope...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> I'm well, thanks Marc... missing Wendy a bit.
> 
> How is Bridget doing these days? Much better I hope...


Diane, Bridget is doing fine, except the pups are 5 weeks old now and have sharp baby teeth. This makes nursing painful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## KC4

Good Night all from Bar Harbour (BAH HAWBAH) 

It's was a beautiful drive from Kennebunkport - there are so many lobstah restaurants, tourist shops, antique shops, art or craft galleries, etc etc here...the road is lined with them. 

We stopped in Freeport so Kacey and he aunt could get their shopping fix. (I'm not much of a shopper, unless its groceries)...since Freeport is an outlet town, many things were cheaper, but definitely not free.

We are staying in a beach front hotel with a fabulous view of one of the harbour....a big tall ship came in to the dock right in front of the hotel....very cool. 

Will send photos when I figure out what to remove from Kacey's HD on this MB!!! It seems to be jammed to capacity! 

Amazing videos Don! Even scarier than the previous one.


TTYL


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A summer breakfast awaits you, full of fruit and yogurt. As always, we have brewed fresh tea and coffee as well. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, in the early days of cable here in St. John's, we would get a feed from Bar Harbour. Stacey's Better Buy Barn was the place to go for all sorts of things that were discounted from the outlet stores.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning from very sunny Bar Harbor!

We are headed up Cadillac mountain today to get what we are told is the best view in Maine. Will take pics.

Thanks for the coffee and breakfast - I will take it outside on the balcony and see what ships and boats have floated in or out overnight. I heard a ship's horn this morning - I love that sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. I got to like the sound of a fog horn when I first moved to St. John's. Still do like that sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is back out at noon and there is a 28C humidex reading with a nice ocean breeze. So, lunch shall be served out on the deck. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The second wave of lunchtime folks are coming in so please take a seat and you shall be served ASAP. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Interesting given we are barely past 10:00 a.m. here. The clientele must all be from the east, non? 

Just returned from dropping off our motor home in Stony Plain to have the awning repaired. I hope they can fix it without ordering parts as that will take two weeks. I leave Thursday morning for our Saskatchewan 10 day run and it would be nice to sit in the shade of the awning. If no, oh well, we will get by without using it and bring it in for repairs when the parts arrive after our return.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all. It's been a while since I've been in. How are you fine folks doing today?


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Interesting given we are barely past 10:00 a.m. here. The clientele must all be from the east, non?
> 
> Just returned from dropping off our motor home in Stony Plain to have the awning repaired. I hope they can fix it without ordering parts as that will take two weeks. I leave Thursday morning for our Saskatchewan 10 day run and it would be nice to sit in the shade of the awning. If no, oh well, we will get by without using it and bring it in for repairs when the parts arrive after our return.


Don't be too concerned Don, there's no sun out here to have worry about. Unless of course you are bringing it with you, in which case, feel free to bump up your departure time and extend your stay as long as you want.


----------



## bhil

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon all. It's been a while since I've been in. How are you fi e folks doi g today?


Warren! It's good to see you back, how have you been? Aside from the apparent problems with typing 'n' that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Imagine if the awning was down in that windstorm???


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon all. It's been a while since I've been in. How are you fine folks doing today?


Welcome home, Warren. Glad to see you again.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> Don't be too concerned Don, there's no sun out here to have worry about. Unless of course you are bringing it with you, in which case, feel free to bump up your departure time and extend your stay as long as you want.


Sean, friends of ours from Regina are coming to visit us here in late Aug. We told them not to expect too much sun, and they were disappointed. I thought that SK got the most sunshine on a yearly basis. Guess not this year.


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Sean, friends of ours from Regina are coming to visit us here in late Aug. We told them not to expect too much sun, and they were disappointed. I thought that SK got the most sunshine on a yearly basis. Guess not this year.


Normally, we are one of the sunniest locations, how ever this year, not so much. It's really funny that the weathermen were predicting this was going to be one of the hottest, driest summers that had occurred in a long time.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. Imagine if the awning was down in that windstorm???


Marc, my awning was damaged in our rush to get it up about five minutes ahead of the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> Normally, we are one of the sunniest locations, how ever this year, not so much. It's really funny that the weathermen were predicting this was going to be one of the hottest, driest summers that had occurred in a long time.



Sean, imagine what your winter will be like. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, my awning was damaged in our rush to get it up about five minutes ahead of the storm.


Sorry to hear of the damage, but from the clips on SAP, imagine if it had been all the way out???


----------



## SINC

Have to run to the West Ed Mall Apple store to drop off our son's iBook which has failed again. Then it is off to Stony Plain as they called and the motor home is repaired and the awning is back to workable. Only $213.44 too.


----------



## Dreambird

Marc, 10ºC here and humidex  ... It's raining. That's a drop from 30ºC weather a couple of days ago... 



Dr.G. said:


> The sun is back out at noon and there is a 28C humidex reading with a nice ocean breeze. So, lunch shall be served out on the deck. Enjoy.


I heard it was supposed to be a hot summer too... WRONG! I have my new shingles sitting up on my roof, the plan was to put them on today or tomorrow... don't think so. 

Speaking of Mac's acting up again... my MBP won't charge it's battery "again"... it's fine plugged in but I'll have to take it in for repair. Their just to busy right now and so am I trying to help friends on another board I help on catch up loading up a new server. 

Ah well... I'd like if it got foggy here at least... i like fog!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. I have been in Calgary during August and got caught in a hailstorm. I think of heat and hail when I think of Calgary in August.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a humidex reading still at 28C. A bit of a breeze helps somewhat. Had the pups outside again today.


----------



## KC4

Hey Diane,

I'm relieved to hear that it is raining in Calgary - nor that I wish you poor weather - only that I wish it to be easier on my neighbors who have volunteered to look after my house and garden while we are away. 


It's still quite nice here in Bahh Hawbahhh , but the thick fog meddled with our views on our trip up Cadillac Mtn and a nearby carriage ride around the many miles of carriage trails built by John Rockefeller on this island. 


I just spotted the CAT ferry go by Frenchman's Bay in front of our hotel...we'll be on that by 8:30 a.m. tomorrow morning on our way to NS! WOOT!


----------



## MaxPower

bhil said:


> Warren! It's good to see you back, how have you been? Aside from the apparent problems with typing 'n' that is.


I was posting from my iPhone. Typo's corrected.


Dr.G. said:


> Welcome home, Warren. Glad to see you again.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Things are going well, but about to change....for the better. Will keep you posted when they do.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Things are going well, but about to change....for the better. Will keep you posted when they do." Very good to hear. Always want to hear good news from you and Jeanne. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, Jeanne, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A special St.John's Regatta Day brunch awaits you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.

St. John's regatta a go


----------



## Sonal

Saying hello from my shiny new MacBook Pro.

Hey, that rhymes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal, from my MBP as well. Maybe they should mate. Mine is a 15" model. What is yours?


----------



## Sonal

A diminutive 13".

Wouldn't that be cute? We'd have several miniature netbooks that would one day grow up into full-fledged laptops.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a good match. Sort of like mating doxies. 
Seriously, I am really impressed with this laptop, having come from an iBook G4, the model just before they added a DVD R/W. 650MB of RAM was good back then, but now it seems slow. Still, it is built like a tank whereas the unibody MBP is like a fine yacht.


----------



## Cameo

G'day all!!!

Here is hoping everyone is well and happy - Hi Warren!!!!! I tried to catch up on some reading but too many posts - did I ever say how much I hate dial up? It is at least better then nothing.


Things are marginally better here - my son's EI is finally sorted out and reinstated - although it is finished completely in about a month. I got a notice in the mail stating my liscence was reinstated so I am driving again. I have a group session on Friday regarding what I need yet to do to get into the PSW course at my local College through the EI programme. I have a couple of leads on possible supplemental part time jobs to boost my EI too.

Weather has improved - we have had a few real "summer" days - although the weather really hasn't been awful anyhow - just hasn't been beach weather.

My uncle was out to see me from BC - he hasn't changed!!!

I have been working on my landlords house - I have so far, managed to get more paint on the walls then myself.

I have had a bit of a creativity spurt too and pleased with some results, although I have spent very little time on the computer lately.

I even managed to get some flowers for my garden - really cheap now that everyone else has finished their gardens!!! But I am pleased,

I have let the kittens loose on the household - the one grown cat has accepted them - the other has her nose out of joint - but she'll get over it. 

Anyhow, just a quick pop in - off to do some sanding. (I still have lots to do at my own home too.....)

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Glad to hear of the better news re the courses to help you upgrade. Bon chance, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

I upgraded from a 12" iBook. My mother thinks my laptop is too small, but it seems huge to me after the little 12".

I've re-named this laptop Slick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, my 15" MBP seems lighter than my 14" iBook.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a call from the Premier of SK's Communication Officer telling me to go to the following website to read of the news she was about to tell me. This was a big surprise since university professors have never received this award. 

So, drinks are on the house for everyone at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den.

Council of the Federation Announces Literacy Award Winners for 2009

REGINA, Aug. 5 /CNW Telbec/ - Canada's Premiers today announced the
recipients of the fifth annual Council of the Federation Literacy Award.
Presented in each province and territory, the award celebrates outstanding
achievement, innovative practice and excellence in literacy.
The recipients of the 2009 Council of the Federation Literacy Award are:

Ken Steele - Alberta
Laurie Gould - British Columbia
Donald Richard - Manitoba
Karon Campbell Connors - New Brunswick
Claudia Dubé - New Brunswick
Marc Glassman - Newfoundland and Labrador
Annie Whane - Northwest Territories
Blaise Sullivan - Nova Scotia
Quluaq Catherine Pilakapsi - Nunavut
Jean Doull - Ontario
Workplace Learning PEI Inc. - Prince Edward Island
Francine Guindon - Québec
Margaret Lipp - Saskatchewan
Emma Sam - Yukon


CNW Group | COUNCIL OF THE FEDERATION | Council of the Federation Announces Literacy Award Winners for 2009


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sonal. I was really surprised.


----------



## SINC

Congrats Marc, and well done!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you as well, Don.


----------



## danalicious

WOOHOO!!! Congrats Marc! A toast in your honor. That must feel really special.


----------



## sharonmac09

AWESOME, MARC!

Is this the first prestigious honour/award you have ever received?


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> WOOHOO!!! Congrats Marc! A toast in your honor. That must feel really special.


Thanks, Dana. Yes, I am feeling quite honored today.


----------



## bhil

Congratulations Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> AWESOME, MARC!
> 
> Is this the first prestigious honour/award you have ever received?


Thanks, Sharon. I won the Canada Post Literacy Award back in 2003 as well, which was also the first time someone at a university level won that award as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> Congratulations Marc!


Thanks, Sean.


----------



## KC4

WOW! WOW! WOW!

Congratulations Marc! That is absolutely fantastic news! I'm sure you deserve every bit of that award!!!

Is there any certificate, trinket, trophy, plaque, etc that you can take a picture of and show off, especially to us!


----------



## KC4

Jeanne - great to hear the encouraging news! Here's hoping it all keeps going in that direction for you and yours..

Hi Sonal - Hi Slick.....Great name....We name all of our computers too ....glad you two are getting along so well...


Hi Dana and Warren - nice to hear from you - how are your respective summers going so far?

Diane/Dreambirdieski- how's the weather in Calgary?


Hope everyone is doing great...we are now back on Canadian soil :love2: staying tonight in Wolfville, N.S.


----------



## Rps

Congtaulayshuns Marc on ur litterassy award. U have bean an inspirashun tu me.


----------



## Rps

I was cleaning out my desk this morning and came across my "Keep File" from work. I've been retired now for 8 months and finally decided to go through the boxes of stuff, which represented my office and 32 years at General Motors. 

One item I decided to share with you. It was sent to me by one of my best friends...she had sent it to me during a dark period of my working career and it had "lifted" me...so I kept it...and now would like to share.

Somehow reading this, again, brings a warm smile to my face....and I hope yours as well.

Remember that no man/woman is worth your tears and the only one who is, will never make you cry.

Remember that if you love someone, put their name in a circle inside of a heart..this is because hearts can break but circles go on forever.

Remember that everyone hears what you say. Friends listen to what you say. Best friends listen to what you don't say.

If all my friends were to jump off a bridge, I wouldn't jump with them, I'd be at the bottom trying to catch them.

Don't frown, because you never know who's falling in love with your smile.

If you judge people, you have not time to love them [ this is from Mother Teresa ]

Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a harder battle [ Marc, this is Plato isn't it? ]

It takes a minute to have a crush on someone, an hour to like someone and a day to love someone--but it takes a lifetime to forget someone.

Enthusiasm is contagious. You could start an epidemic!.

Yesterday is the past, tomorrow is the future. Today is a gift that is why we call it the present.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> WOW! WOW! WOW!
> 
> Congratulations Marc! That is absolutely fantastic news! I'm sure you deserve every bit of that award!!!
> 
> Is there any certificate, trinket, trophy, plaque, etc that you can take a picture of and show off, especially to us!


Thanks, Kim. There is a certificate ceremony here in St.John's, with a persentation of some form of medallion. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congtaulayshuns Marc on ur litterassy award. U have bean an inspirashun tu me.


Thank you, Rp. It is especially nice in that I am learning disabled in spelling. Still, it did not prevent me from getting four university degrees including a Ph.D.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hope everyone is doing great...we are now back on Canadian soil staying tonight in Wolfville, N.S. " Kim, my wife and I shall be in Wolfville, NS the first week in Sept. This is where she wants us to retire.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great comment and quotes, Rp. Very inspiration.

Yes, "Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle" is from Plato.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I was cleaning out my desk this morning and came across my "Keep File" from work. I've been retired now for 8 months and finally decided to go through the boxes of stuff, which represented my office and 32 years at General Motors. " Rp, I am 4 to 5 years from retirement, and I have already been at MUN 32 years. I will have similar boxes to sort through then ............. but not just now.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, not sure exactly where Wolfville? Is it somewhere near Acadia ? I was in Nova Scotia last summer in Antigonish, New Glasgow, Sydney area....is Wolfville south of there?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, not sure exactly where Wolfville? Is it somewhere near Acadia ? I was in Nova Scotia last summer in Antigonish, New Glasgow, Sydney area....is Wolfville south of there?


Yes, Acadia Univ. is located in Wolfville, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, mon amie. Good luck with the college enrollment. Paix.


----------



## Rps

I would have thought you would have chosen some place warmer, like Windsor. The second warmest winter in Canada that one can afford...we can always use an extra excellent professor here!


----------



## SINC

Time for me to head in and have a bite to eat, then to bed early. That way, I can get up and finish mybirdie.ca early tomorrow and then I depart for Calgary on the first leg of my trip to Sask.

Too bad Kim is in NS, I was gonna stop by and invite her into the motor home for a cold one.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, not sure exactly where Wolfville? Is it somewhere near Acadia ? I was in Nova Scotia last summer in Antigonish, New Glasgow, Sydney area....is Wolfville south of there?


Wolfville is near the Northeast Corner of the Bay of Fundy...in the Annapolis Valley...beautiful countryside here....I can see why Marc and the missus would want to retire here! 

Marc - looking forward to seeing the certificate and medallion! Woot! :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

Kim, did you by any chance travel by The Cat from Bar Harbor, Maine to Yarmouth, NS? If you did, did you take pictures of the trip?


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations Marc!!! Well done. Kudos to you.


----------



## SINC

Coffee and tea are on and hot for those who arise early today. I am off on a 10 day road trip today. Will drop in from time to time during that period.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee, Don. Bon voyage. Give my regards to the fine province of SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have set up a pre-TGIF Buffet for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Congratulations Marc!!! Well done. Kudos to you.


Thanks, Warren.

So, what news do you have to share with us??? You mentioned some big changes coming your way in a previous posting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I would have thought you would have chosen some place warmer, like Windsor. The second warmest winter in Canada that one can afford...we can always use an extra excellent professor here!


My wife, who is from Calgary, and I from New York City, would like a small college town. There are a couple of spots in ON that she would like to consider, but the Annapolis Valley is fine for us both.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wolfville is near the Northeast Corner of the Bay of Fundy...in the Annapolis Valley...beautiful countryside here....I can see why Marc and the missus would want to retire here!" Kim, this is our reasoning as well.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Kim, did you by any chance travel by The Cat from Bar Harbor, Maine to Yarmouth, NS? If you did, did you take pictures of the trip?


YES! WE rode the CAT from Bar Harbor to Yarmouth...I did take pictures along the journey but for scenery they will be rather unremarkable as it was socked in fog.

It is a huge vessel - 1600 passenger capacity, plus their vehicles. 3 movies theaters, 3 restaurants, a casino , many gift shops, etc. etc. 

Did you want to see photos of the inside?


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the coffee Don - and I would have gladly joined you for a brewski in the motor home and then cooked you and yours a meal! Maybe next time!


We are back on the road ourselves again today - this time, destination Halifax....

Good Morning Shang Gang! Hope all are doing well!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Warren.
> 
> So, what news do you have to share with us??? You mentioned some big changes coming your way in a previous posting.


Once the changes are final, I will spill the beans.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.

One more good thing about my MacBook Pro--the screen is far more visible in bright light. I get a lot of sun in my place in the mornings, and it was hard to see anything on the iBook screen. This one is beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Once the changes are final, I will spill the beans.


Warren, we shall have a big celebration for the big news. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> One more good thing about my MacBook Pro--the screen is far more visible in bright light. I get a lot of sun in my place in the mornings, and it was hard to see anything on the iBook screen. This one is beautiful.


Sonal, some people have complained about the shiny screen on the MBP, but I love it and get no glare, even outside.


----------



## Sonal

I'm with you Marc... I like the shiny screen. But most importantly, I like the idea that I can sit out on the balcony with my laptop and still see the screen.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Three things in human life are important. The first is to be kind. The second is to be kind. And the third is to be kind." -Henry James


----------



## Cameo

Marc!!!! Congratulations, I am sooo pleased for you. 

Warren - I am happy for you too, for your big changes.....whatever they may be.

I was out playing with my camera in the back forty this morning.....

View attachment 10100


View attachment 10099


Next time I am going to use my macro. I believe this is a type of thistle - I seem to have two different types out back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Thanks for the kudos.

Great pics. You can almost here the buzzing of the bee in the first pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm with you Marc... I like the shiny screen. But most importantly, I like the idea that I can sit out on the balcony with my laptop and still see the screen.


True. I find that there is greater clarity with this screen in terms of text, which I need to enlarge due to my vision.


----------



## Cameo

Don - have a great, safe trip. Rps? I hope your retirement was a planned one and not because of the troubles with GM.

There was a spot on the radio show this morning about a lady who wrote a book on being kind.....once a week she ensures she does something nice for someone, such as paying the toll for the person behind her or giving out hershey kisses to those who look unhappy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, that sounds like a great way of "paying it forward". Good Karma comes our way during times like this .................. may some come your way soon .......... very soon. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you folks like your shiny screens on your MBP. I could not stand the reflections on mine and frankly cannot understand how you can. Different strokes and all . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad to hear you folks like your shiny screens on your MBP. I could not stand the reflections on mine and frankly cannot understand how you can. Different strokes and all . . .


Don, I don't see the glare and really like the clarity of text and the sharpness of pictures. To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Rps

Hi All: While I did retire, you could say my decision was somewhat assisted. I found another piece of word fun that I use in my ESL classes....Marc I'm sure you have seen this:

1.	The bandage was wound around the wound

2.	The farm was used to produce produce.

3.	The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse.

4.	We must polish the Polish furniture.

5.	He could lead if he would get the lead out.

6.	The soldier decided to desert, his dessert in the desert.

7.	Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present.

8.	A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum.

9.	When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes.

10.	I did not object to the object.

11.	The insurance was invalid for the invalid.

12.	There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row.

13.	They were too close to the door to close it.

14.	The buck does funny things when the does are present.

15.	A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line.

16.	To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow.

17.	The wind was too strong to wind the sail.

18.	After a number of injections my jaw got number.

19.	Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear.

20.	I had to subject the subject to a series of tests.

21.	How can I intimate this to my intimate friend?


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> ...I believe this is a type of thistle - I seem to have two different types out back.


While I don't know the true name, this is commonly know (at least in thease parts) as Russian Thistle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi All: While I did retire, you could say my decision was somewhat assisted. I found another piece of word fun that I use in my ESL classes....Marc I'm sure you have seen this:
> 
> 1.	The bandage was wound around the wound
> 
> 2.	The farm was used to produce produce.
> 
> 3.	The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse.
> 
> 4.	We must polish the Polish furniture.
> 
> 5.	He could lead if he would get the lead out.
> 
> 6.	The soldier decided to desert, his dessert in the desert.
> 
> 7.	Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present.
> 
> 8.	A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum.
> 
> 9.	When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes.
> 
> 10.	I did not object to the object.
> 
> 11.	The insurance was invalid for the invalid.
> 
> 12.	There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row.
> 
> 13.	They were too close to the door to close it.
> 
> 14.	The buck does funny things when the does are present.
> 
> 15.	A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line.
> 
> 16.	To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow.
> 
> 17.	The wind was too strong to wind the sail.
> 
> 18.	After a number of injections my jaw got number.
> 
> 19.	Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear.
> 
> 20.	I had to subject the subject to a series of tests.
> 
> 21.	How can I intimate this to my intimate friend?


Rp, I used this during my very first class back in Sept. 1977. Still a classic.


----------



## SINC

I depart for Calgary in 15 minutes on leg one of our trip to stay overnight at a buddy's house in the extreme southest end of the city. Likely be a four hour trip, so should arrive about 8:00 p.m. amid showers and rain overnight. I love it when the rain beats on the roof of the motor home. I really sleep well.

Tomorrow, leg two will take us to Swift Current, SK. where I grew up.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks Sean - this is the other type of thistle that is growing alongside the Russian Thistles.......I don't think they are the same - they flower differently and the stems are different.










Unless one is the male version and the other the female version? They are all growing in the same area.

Don - I love the sound of rain on my RV roof - it is spectacular in a thunderstorm in the middle of the bush. I sleep very well there. Enjoy your trip.

Marc - I trust the doxies are well. I make a lousy breeder......I haven't even looked for homes for the kittens and fear they are a permanent guest......they make me laugh so.....


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - I trust the doxies are well. I make a lousy breeder......I haven't even looked for homes for the kittens and fear they are a permanent guest......they make me laugh so..... " Yes, quite well, Jeanne. They are growing like weeds and we have homes for three of them. I have a feeling that my wife wants to keep Big Buzz. We shall see.

How is your educational opportunity shaping up?


----------



## bhil

Cameo said:


> Thanks Sean - this is the other type of thistle that is growing alongside the Russian Thistles.......I don't think they are the same - they flower differently and the stems are different.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10101
> 
> 
> Unless one is the male version and the other the female version? They are all growing in the same area.
> 
> Don - I love the sound of rain on my RV roof - it is spectacular in a thunderstorm in the middle of the bush. I sleep very well there. Enjoy your trip.
> 
> Marc - I trust the doxies are well. I make a lousy breeder......I haven't even looked for homes for the kittens and fear they are a permanent guest......they make me laugh so.....


Interesting, I've never seen one like that. It looks similiar to the Russian Thistle in someways, but quite different overall. I know there are supposed to be different kinds of Russian Thistle so it might be one of them. Maybe someone else will be able to identify it.


----------



## KC4

Well, there's at least three gardeners in the room and nobody knows what that thistle -like thing is.

Very interesting looking specimen though.

We are in Halifax tonight- staying in the historic district and tonight is the start of the 10 day busker festival.Consequently, a lot of music and crowds and activity out on the boardwalk! That's great but hopefully the noise will die down at a reasonable time...


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax is a great city, Kim. Enjoy.
If you see this dog in Halifax tomorrow night, or over the weekend, it is Gracie, Bridget's sister, who is in Halifax for a dog show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess who??? 

today.mun.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a doctor's appointment early tomorrow morning, so someone else might have to make coffee. merci


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quick "TGIF Breakfast" and some freshly brewed tea and coffee before I head off for a doctor's appointment. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. I am working in the motor home parked in the back lane at my friend's house in Calgary this morning. I had to get up and turn on the furnace about 1:00 a.m. as it was a bit chilly in here. It is going to be raining all day in Swift Current, SK., our destination today. This run will take about five hours, maybe six with a lunch stop so we should arrive around 3:00 p.m. Come to think of it, we may arrive at 2:00 as SK. did not "spring ahead" to daylight savings time as we all did, so we gain an hour on arrival. That will be our base for the next three or four days.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the TGIF Breakfast Marc! Good luck at the Doc's office!

Don - Have a good trip today!

I'm a bit tired this morning - the noise continued until late (early) and then just switched locations from outside of the hotel to inside with incredibly noisy people in the hallways!!

We are on our way to Shediac (sp?) today where we will be staying at a cousin's cabin! Woot!


----------



## SINC

Sorry Kim, my son lives in Halifax and is a know partier.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. Have a safe and fruitful trip.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the TGIF Breakfast Marc! Good luck at the Doc's office!
> 
> Don - Have a good trip today!
> 
> I'm a bit tired this morning - the noise continued until late (early) and then just switched locations from outside of the hotel to inside with incredibly noisy people in the hallways!!
> 
> We are on our way to Shediac (sp?) today where we will be staying at a cousin's cabin! Woot!


Hi ya Kim! You are certainly taking in NS!

Don't forget to check out Peggy's Cove which is nearby! Just don't get too close to the edge of the rocks or you might get swept off. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain here at nearly 7PM, and the doxies wisely refuse to go outside. Nothing like the smell of a wet doxie on a hot and humid night to make one think of old socks.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Speaking of which.....*

Speaking of Doxies, Dr. G, i haven't seen updated pics of the baby doxies lately?? You've been referring to Buzz as Big Buzz...could we please have a look? I miss them terribly, to be quite candid.

I also would like to redundantly congratulate you on your Literacy Award. I'm not at all surprised and as far as I'm concerned, could have predicted this when we first met! If you'll recall my posts to you several months ago, I not only told you that you were the consummate educator but that you SHOULD write a series of books detailing how to evoke the love of literacy into all, not just children. Nonetheless, your award is greatly, greatly overdue. CONGRATULATIONS and the pic of you in your office is a wonderful image. Do you have to travel to SK to receive the award? If so, when?

Kim - Peggy's Cove is beautiful. We were lucky enough to see it back in 2001 when there was a candlelight vigil for those who had perished in that horrid plane crash. Very moving and painful. Hope you're having a great time.....
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Vicki. No, each recipient will receive their award in their home province.

All of our new pics are on my wife's camera and I have yet to download them. So, be patient.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Vicki. No, each recipient will receive their award in their home province.
> 
> All of our new pics are on my wife's camera and I have yet to download them. So, be patient.


"Each recipient will receive their award in their home province"..... So does this mean that you will be the first or last to receive it? Will there be a grand presentation and party organized? 

Marc, I hate to impose this on you but when you download the pics, can you please post them here? There are a few of us shang gang members who would love to banter with each other about the tummy puppies.


----------



## SINC

Oh for God's sake, what is it with "tummy puppies"? 

They are puppies pure and simple and if you gals don't know by now that neither puppies nor babies of any kind are not made or conceived in the "tummy" it's time you grew up.

Ever heard of a womb?

Sheesh.

Sorry in advance, but I have had enough and it is this kind of childish crap that has driven many long term members of the Shang away.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Misunderstood*

Don:

The reference to 'tummy puppies' is not wrt where they were conceived. Good Lord! Don't you think that most of us have taken gr. 6 sex ed? The reference rather, refers to the appearance of the puppies at a specific time in their development. Is that a more acceptable and scientific explanation? Moreover, although I have little doubt that you required a heavy hand when censoring and/or editing your staff or articles, I believe that it is flagrantly obtuse to inflict your censorship here. Your opinions, as always, are read and noted.

Vicki


----------



## Cameo

It is 3:30 am and I am exhausted. I had to check my email for a response I was waiting for so popped in here with my news......

My youngest son was hit by a tow truck this afternoon while biking. He went into surgery at 11:30 last night and had a pin and screws inserted into his leg to fix a compound fracture I think it was called. He has a mild concussion and they thought that his arm may have been broken but the x-rays showed only tissue damage. His shoulder, arm hurts and he has some broken bones in his foot that will heal on their own as well. It has been a long day - but I was so very thankful to find that his brothers, cousins, girlfriend and her brother and friends all got in touch with each other and showed up for support. I ran out of here without grabbing anything and my sons cousin just dumped her change purse out for me to ensure that I got something to eat if I could.

Anyhow - he is okay now and I am off to bed. Have a good night.

Take care


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, so sorry to hear of your son's accident. Hopefully, as you seem to indicate, there was no major damage. As he has his support system in the hospital, so too do you have your support system here in The Shang. Hang in there, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Fast mend*

OMG Jeanne! You must have been completely beside yourself! I'm so sorry to hear about your son-no matter how old/young they are, they will always be our children and the level of concern never fades. How is he doing? He's young, so his recovery will be healthy and quick - I'm hoping that's the case. I shattered my leg back in 1980 and was in the hospital for over 6 months. They didn't set the leg properly the 1st time so had to go back and reset it the 2nd time. The entire mess put me off my feet for almost a year. I'm quite certain that technology and techniques have progressed eons since then. How is your son feeling? Wow, to be hit by such a heavy auto. 

Please let us all know how he's doing and give him the best from all of us!
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all!

Jeanne, thank god your boy is going to be all right!

Good Morning Marc, I'm soooo sorry about Don's comment. I had no intention of invoking such a disrespectful response from Don. Again I'm sincerely sorry.

Don, you have intentionally or not insulted me directly since i was the one who coined the term "tummy puppies". It was meant as an endearment and such the name stuck. Isn't the shang meant to be a place of harmony and sanctuary? Each of the members have something different to offer and we have each posted our passions and I don't appreciate you voicing your disapproval and censuring our submissions. And BTW us "gals" are very well aware of where the babies come from and Don, you have just proven yourself to be an obnoxious man.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Vicki! My, aren't you up early!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Vicki and Sharon. Let us all hope that the next time Jeanne comes back to The Shang it will be with some good news about her son. We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning everyone... 

The last several days have been busy so although I haven't posted I've done my best to keep up!  I understand that Marc has earned some major CONGRATULATIONS!... I was so happy for you to see that... 

Jeane had some good news and then her son ended up injured and in hospital... kudos on the good news, but your son... nasty...  I hope he does well and recovers as quickly as possible. I had a similar injury on my right ankle in 1994 and FWIW, it healed very quickly. I need some physio. for all the wrecked tendons and ligments but still it's almost as perfect as the other now I'd say.
If you are interested in such things I can tell you the list of vitamins, herbals I started on immediately on release from hospital and the herbal ointment for application as soon as I got rid of the cast... not everyone believes in these things, but I believe they helped me get rid of the cast in just over 3.5 weeks... 

So... my roof is being put up yesterday and today... the weather co-operated! YAY... new roof!!! 

I was quite busy for about 3 days, "mothering" Fidget though... he was quite ill. He repeatedly vomited so bad on Wednesday it was becoming bloody... thankfully the worst ceased overnight. I'm thinking he'll be OK but he's still on a rice and baby food type diet for now. Last night he was not drinking enough, I had to fed him water via syringe. It stayed down... he just didn't feel like it.

... and that's life on the Funny Farm!


----------



## Cameo

G'morning.

I can't get in to see my son until 1:30 - I was okay yesterday while I was with him - today seems harder cause I can't get in yet.

They put in a rod (nail) and screws in his leg from just below the knee to just above the ankle and that will stay for life. I don't know what, if any, limitations there may be. Maybe none - but it may be the end of his bmx career. But he is alive and it could have been sooo much worse - especially since he never put on his helmet - he wasn't going far and forgot. They said 5-6 months to heal properly.

Thank you yet again for your support - it means alot.

Diane - I hope Fidget is better today. I have one with diarreaha right now - not constant, but too much - and he is on a off again on again starvation diet, followed by rice and then rice and food.

Anyhow - I am off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. I had to do that sort of forced-feeding/drinking with two of our dogs in the past. Not easy, but necessary. Hopefully, Fidget is over the worst of this and his bland diet will help him regain his health.


----------



## Dr.G.

"But he is alive and it could have been sooo much worse - especially since he never put on his helmet ...." Jeanne, yes, this is good news since it truly could have been worse. Hopefully, his recovery will be swift and without much pain. 

Hopefully, too, you will be able to get some balance back to your own life as well. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a nice pic of a neighbor's daughter and one of the pups. Shows you how much they have grown. When they were born, they were as big (not as fat, however) as that toy. Enjoy.


----------



## sharonmac09

OMG they have grown so much since the last time i have seen them! By the size this must be Big Buzz. Love it, love it :love2::love2: Are they now big enough to be mischievous and rumbustious?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> OMG they have grown so much since the last time i have seen them! By the size this must be Big Buzz. Love it, love it :love2::love2: Are they now big enough to be mischievous and rumbustious?


Yes. Buzz now weighs over 7 pounds and the others over 5 pounds. Buzz takes after his dad, Jack, and the others after Bridget.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow!!*

Wowee Dr. G!! Have the puppies ever grown!! I know they change so much each day when they are new but the pic is truly the proof. Have you any new videos on your Habour Deep site? Is Mrs. G still thinking about keeping Big Buzz? How's Bridget doing now? And I apologize, but would really like to see a pic of the four of them - especially Belle - since I THINK it was the puppy I picked out at the beginning. Thanks so much for the update. It really is a yin/yang thing to see them grow up isn't it? On one hand, it's a wonderful sight yet each day they grow, you know there's no longer an excuse to keep them from their new family - who is also so eager and excited to have a new addition to their home. I'm almost glad that my two STs are so clueless because it's painful to see them go. I've no doubt that the baby G-doxies are all spoken for already but of course, it's also :clap:

How's the weather over there Sheri and Dr. G?

Vicki


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Don, you have intentionally or not insulted me directly since i was the one who coined the term "tummy puppies". It was meant as an endearment and such the name stuck. Isn't the shang meant to be a place of harmony and sanctuary? Each of the members have something different to offer and we have each posted our passions and I don't appreciate you voicing your disapproval and censuring our submissions. And BTW us "gals" are very well aware of where the babies come from and Don, you have just proven yourself to be an obnoxious man.


Sharon, I could care less if you were offended. The fact of the matter is that many long time posters here, me included have pretty much had it with the childish fantasy crap.

I have never been called obnoxious by anyone here, but I am fed up with what is happening to the Shang. I call things as I see them, honestly and open and if you can't deal with that, well you have options, as do I, but one of them is not to sit by and watch the demise without protest.

It is postings like this with demands for more pictures that has driven away many posters here who were long time members and used to participate with real world interchange, not "tummy puppy" fluff. Sorry if that offends, but the fact of the matter is that it has offended many of those who used to post regularly and I miss their input. I miss hearing about their jobs and their families and there desires and their tough times when we tried to be supportive and help. and I sure don't care for the mood swings and the depression that seem to have taken over the thread in recent months. I certainly don't miss what passes for interchange here now.

Try speaking about what the Shang really is when you have thousands of posts here, or even a few thousand like Margaret or Warren or some of the others who won't visit here now due to the flights of fantasy that go on now.

Yep, I'm bitter and that is just my way of reacting to the wholesale change for the worse here.


----------



## Rps

Hello Don, looks like you are the only one on tonight. How are things going? Are you home or still on the road?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am here, Rp. How is Life treating you today?

Not sure what to say of the posts today. Yes, there may be "fluff" in some of the posts here in The Shang, but I think something Jeanne wrote earlier today is well worth our remembering, namely "Thank you yet again for your support - it means alot."

When one of us is hurting, physically, mentally or emotionally, we are here for each other. From the very first posting here in The Shang, I have never known anyone to openly ignore someone's pain. We might not be able to do much about it in the final analysis, but, as Jeanne wrote "Thank you yet again for your support - it means alot." Sometimes kind words and a gentle thought are helpful. I know it was for me when you all said caring things when my daughter died.

That is all I have to say just now on this matter. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## ciaochiao

*How's your son*

How's your son doing today Jeanne? good heavens, I had no idea his fracture was that serious. I am so very appalled that you are once again, experiencing tumult amidst your joy. I suppose that this is what everyone means by 'life'. I truly, truly hope that your son is mending properly and am certain he is. As stated before, there have been so many advancements in technology that a good orthopod would find it difficult to be remiss in such a case. How are his spirits? Good lord, how did the truck hit him? Do you know the details of the accident? I am however, extremely happy to know that he is 'ok'. At this time, I'd like to relate a story to you which I know to be true since I know the family.

Several years ago, when I was still living in Regina, I was active in the theatrical/musical communities. As such, I had the fortune to meet several incredible people. One individual in particular, stood out due to his unstoppable kindness. I sat to have a drink with him one evening and we began talking about our pasts. Apparently, he and his wife were traveling back from their cottage. Ahead, on the wide open prairie highway, was a road block. When they drove closer, my friend realized that the block was due to an accident. My friend is much like Dr. G, extremely benevolent, and thus, got out of the car to ask if there was anything he and his wife could do. The police and other emergency personnel told him that he could possibly keep others away from the crash site as the accident was fatal whereby a semi had hit a cyclist, instantly killing the cyclist (motorcycle). The body was still strewn all over the highway - I'm sure you can visualize without my narration. So my friend drew closer to the actual event itself and noted that the motorcycle was quite familiar. In fact, it was very familiar. He walked a little further and saw that the dead cyclist was his own son. Oh my God Jeanne, I don't know what i would have done. For my friend, his main concern became his wife plus the others who were blocked up on the highway. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that our God seems to work very strangely and this time, perhaps His message was more subtle but nonetheless, painful. I truly hope that your son is not in great pain, although I know he is, but he is alive and at times, with a loving mother and family/friends like he has, is all that matters. Rehab is pretty advanced these days as well. Chin up Jeanne. DON'T FORGET TO EAT!! You're likely really stressed and not eating right. So please, have something from Cafe Chez Marc plus 'Jeanne's Kitchen'. Between the two, you'll get through this, we'll make sure of that!

Please update regardless as to what time you get home. Even one line - 'He's sleeping now', would be helpful to us! Take care and give our love to your son!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, Jeanne is a survivor, and hopefully, her son inherited some of this strength. We shall see. Both he and Jeanne shall be in our thoughts and prayers. Paix.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Us too!*



Dr.G. said:


> I am here, Rp. How is Life treating you today?
> 
> Not sure what to say of the posts today. Yes, there may be "fluff" in some of the posts here in The Shang, but I think something Jeanne wrote earlier today is well worth our remembering, namely "Thank you yet again for your support - it means alot."
> 
> When one of us is hurting, physically, mentally or emotionally, we are here for each other. From the very first posting here in The Shang, I have never known anyone to openly ignore someone's pain. We might not be able to do much about it in the final analysis, but, as Jeanne wrote "Thank you yet again for your support - it means alot." Sometimes kind words and a gentle thought are helpful. I know it was for me when you all said caring things when my daughter died.
> 
> That is all I have to say just now on this matter. Paix, mes amis.


Hi Rp:

How's it going with you these days? I must agree with Dr. G, family is where one allows one's 'guard' to rescind. I have, as I know many, many others in the Shang have, felt completely at ease discussing very painful matters of the heart. I must thank Dr. G and many other members for supporting me through some very, very difficult times. These sorts of affections can truly mean the difference between LIFE OR DEATH to some members of the virtual community. Dr. G has been the Shang's 'Northern Star', just as my own mother was to me years ago. We seldom hear of forums that prevent suicides but we DO hear of virtual sites that have encouraged acts of horror such as suicides and mass murders. Your own daughter Rp, is a psych grad. I'm quite certain that modern education has more than touched upon the issue of the virtual society. I'm equally certain that she will attest to the influence of a society so driven by the anonymous yet crucial presence of virtual 'families'. And as is common with many families, we often forget to thank each other for the support and love, which we commonly take for granted. I would therefore like to apologize for any assumptions and thank the many members of the Shang who HAVE been there in my darkest moments, continuing to buoy me towards the sunshine.

Well Rp, did the T'ronna city strike affect you at all? We're just so happy the garbage is being picked up without reserve for at least 2 cycles!! Yayayayayaayyyy!!

So Dr. G, how's the weather there in St. J's? We've got that rain plus the heat and the humidity creeping up. Ewww, but hey, better than the frigid cold, I think....
Vicki


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Jeanne,

I wanted to post earlier but I wasn't able to.

None the less I am sorry to hear of your son's accident but I am thankful that he is OK. It will be a rough road ahead but if he is anything like his mother, I know that he is a survivor.

With regards to his rehab, if I can be of any service, please let me know. Although I can't diagnose, I can give you my opinion regarding the treatment.

Take care and God bless.


----------



## MaxPower

To second Don's opinion about the pups, the constant gushing over them is what drove me away. as well. Granted they are cute, but I really don't care to read about it every day, every post.

I have stood up for Don in the past and I will do so now in that comments about him being obnoxious is far from the truth. Don is one of the most kind, caring people I have known and it is quite evident that Sharron has not had the time to get to know Don. He sees things like they are and calls them like they are. Sometimes the truth hurts. Fact of the matter is Don will never resort to name calling, he will just stick to the topic. It is easy for comments to be misconstrued on a forum and for tempers to flare and I believe that if this was happening face to face none of this would be necessary.


----------



## medic03

SINC said:


> but the fact of the matter is that it has offended many of those who used to post regularly and I miss their input. I miss hearing about their jobs and their families and there desires and their tough times when we tried to be supportive and help. and I sure don't care for the mood swings and the depression that seem to have taken over the thread in recent months. I certainly don't miss what passes for interchange here now.
> 
> Try speaking about what the Shang really is when you have thousands of posts here, or even a few thousand like Margaret or Warren or some of the others who won't visit here now due to the flights of fantasy that go on now.
> 
> Yep, I'm bitter and that is just my way of reacting to the wholesale change for the worse here.


:clap::clap::clap:

I miss it too Don, and you are right on the mark with why, I for one haven't been around much here in the Shang. 


I miss harassing you  Course, I could just pm the harassing comments but that wouldn't be the same


----------



## medic03

MaxPower said:


> To second Don's opinion about the pups, the constant gushing over them is what drove me away. as well. Granted they are cute, but I really don't care to read about it every day, every post.
> 
> I have stood up for Don in the past and I will do so now in that comments about him being obnoxious is far from the truth. Don is one of the most kind, caring people I have known and it is quite evident that Sharron has not had the time to get to know Don. He sees things like they are and calls them like they are. Sometimes the truth hurts. Fact of the matter is Don will never resort to name calling, he will just stick to the topic. It is easy for comments to be misconstrued on a forum and for tempers to flare and I believe that if this was happening face to face none of this would be necessary.




Thanks Warren, I couldn't have said it better myself. 

In getting back to the old Shang - I can't wait to hear what your new 'project' is.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Jeanne,

I'm very sorry about your boy and I hope that he recovers fully from the operation. That was an extensive operation on his leg and it sounds like it was a success. However he will probably be in pain for the next few days. Oh Geez, Jeanne, what an awful feeling to have received the news initially. Thankfully Dr. G. has created the shang for us members to find support and to use as a haven for when we need it. Jeanne, we are here to provide support for you. OK? Oh yes, Jeanne, don't forget to eat! You are going to need your strength for your son.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May you and your son find the inner strength to deal with whatever the future holds for you both. We are here if you need to share your tears or laughter. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ciaochiao

*THe SHang*

Warren, Ena, and Don:

When i happened upon the Shang several months ago, only Don was a recurring poster. Dr. G was always present, without fail. I had not seen nor heard of either of you - MP or medic, until you, Ena, I'm guessing that's your name, decided to tell all of your addiction to the soap opera and MP apprised us of a patient's progress.

Warren, you appear to have some education. Possibly, you have taken a 1st year course in symbolic logic? If so, appealing to tradition in order to form a point is a fallacy. Thus, because you have 'stuck up for Don' in the past does not make a premise for your statements. I also assume that most of you know what 'Shang' stands for? Perhaps a better person than I, such as Dr. G, would be able to extract wisdom with kind verbal platitudes. I frankly, do not feel this is deserved. 

I am not tired of the gushing. I am not tired of hearing how many 'mood swings', sadnesses, or 'depressive' states our virtual family experiences. If you are looking for 'new project ideas', then by all means, start a new post.

The SHANG is as all 'living things' not static. Umm, learned that in 1st year bio aka my grade 12 year. I am truly troubled to hear that there are those resisting change. I'm not surprised, based upon the lack of progress our society has made, but nonetheless, disappointed. Again, please feel free to pick up a copy of Milton's work. It's likely available at the local thrift shop for all of, $0.50. If those of you feel that the Shang is too 'warm, kind, friendly, and fantasy-prone, aka as Paradise or idyllic, to mollify those with verbal rectitude, please pick up a newspaper, turn on your local and national news and have your 'dose' of reality. In the interim, I shall cut short this post to inform you all that you are NOT the essence of the Shang. I have been reading the posts since the Shang/Monster Thread's inception. The Shang has fortunately, NOT DIED alongside some of the more notable members who previously posted here but unfortunately died from some horrid disease or condition. The Doctor in the Shang is indisputably, Dr. G, aka Dr. Glassman. By affronting that which he loves, you have attempted to sabotage the spirit of the Shang. It was not any of you three above, who maintained the VERTEBRAL STRUCTURE nor reinforced the SKELETAL SCAFFOLDING of this thread. There, for two people supposedly in the medical field, does that suit your vocab better?? 

Being 'driven away' is your choice. You are the driver. By all means, choose a different destination. If it is sound, then you shall map the road to a wonderful new land. But for those of us who are comfortable in our Shangri La LA land, who are you to dictate the direction with insensitive landmarks that others may not consider POI's on their emotional GPS's? 

As for Sharon's comments, I have noticed that Sharon is a highly intelligent, kind, and warm member. For you to tell her Don, that you don't care whether she is offended is well, offensive. Certainly you have a thesaurus to correct my redundancy? If you are looking for static, try visiting the cemetery. Sharon has been both a feisty and loving voice on the boards. It is not your position, nor mine, to dissuade or make her any less comfortable-especially here, in the official emotive sanctuary on this board. If you are a significant financial contributor to this thread and own it, then by all means, state the 'rules' by which those who enter, must abide. I seem to recall however, that you also claimed the Shang was 'neutral' territory when documenting it's nature to a new member. That member incidentally, returned due to the warmth and levity expressed here. There is a great deal of space in the virtual world in addition to ehMac itself, for contention and tempestuous debate. Why are you insisting upon dripping your acid into an otherwise 'neutral base'?? And of the condolences we demonstrate to your plight with health? Dennis' plight? All of this is information that is not interesting to anyone other than those who give a damn. I believe that most of the time, you call that FAMILY AND FRIENDS.

So go ahead, shoot at me. i've got both your damn science, arts, and journalism backgrounds. I'm sick of the garbage I've read concerning the puppies. They are beautiful and quite frankly, it's Dr. G that has made me a consistent member of ehmac, certainly not the verbal refuse I've read in other posts. 

In the spirit of the SHANG, Milton, Marx, and Dr. G, I invite any of you to respond here, through pm or even better, start another thread. I would like to continue respecting the atmosphere of camaraderie that has been painstakingly built by who I consider, the mentor and emotional benefactor to the Shang. So in deference to you Dr. G, I now shall call a verbal armistice and propose to carry this type of discussion outside of the Shang. 

SO....NITEY NITE DR. G, MRS. G, ALL THE TUMMY PUPPY G-DOXIES plus ALL THE G-DOXIES. And Thank you Dr. G, for being our Northern Star. It gets very cloudy in our real world. We need to know that there is still a light that ne'er shines dull!

And Sharon, I am SO damn happy there's someone like you who has the heart to speak your mind, even though you have overcome so many other tribulations to get here. 

To the rest of the Shang family, who doesn't MIND the fantasy, good nite, cross all fingers, toes and other body parts that Jeanne's son is doing well and resting. Oh and Jeanne, eat something!
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh geez Vicki, that is one of the longest rants that I have ever read. 

Warren and Ena, we haven't met.... my name is Sharon. Yes I'm a new member in the shang but thanks to many of the members here I was accepted with open arms. 

However, I had never expected a long time member to insult me and the other female members in the way he did. That was uncalled for and it had taken me for a loop. When you chimed in and basically reiterated what Don said shows me that you like the shang to stay static. Nothing stays the same and to use an analogy, a viable business succeeds only when it grows with the times and to do otherwise is a fallacy. Well, the shang with or without you will grow and change. Hopefully you and Don can grow with us.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I don't think so...*

:lmao::lmao::lmao: Sharon!! Thanks for the honor but ummm, I don't think so...have you ever read any of Evan Pitt's posts?? I actually copy them out so I can read them again, after I've read them the 1st time!!

For a lighter touch, well, not really, I'm currently hammering out Chopin's 2nd mvt from his 2nd Sonata, also known as the Funeral Dirge. This is to mourn all those who are in an emotional cemetery. Shhhh....the loud part's coming up! We don't want to wake the dead.

Vicki


----------



## MLeh

As a female, I wish to state categorically: Don didn't offend me in the least. I agree with him, although I probably would have tried to state the same case somewhat less directly. But sometimes directness is the only way. It is certainly Don's way.

So please Sharon, Vicki: speak for yourselves, but not for 'all females'. It offends me.

I haven't been here for a while, exactly because of the tripe that has been spewed about 'tummy puppies' and the saintedness of Marc. 

Marc is a fine human being, but a human being nonetheless, with foibles just as all of us have, and for Vicki and Sharon to presume that they know the mind of the majority of posters in this thread is conceit at its highest.

I have striven for moderation in all things - but apparently moderation is not allowed if newer members decide that just because they are more vocal or recently active they have opinions that count more than other, more reticent members of the group.

Adios, fellow Shangers. Enjoy your emotionalism, your tummy puppies and your diatribes - it certainly is not to my taste.

Jeanne: best of luck with everything. You _are_ a survivor.

-Elaine


----------



## ciaochiao

*Do the same*

Then Elaine, if you are requesting that not one speak for you, then please heed your own words. in fact, I read your posts regarding more 'non-sainted' members such as MasterCB. To opine is your right. To belittle others while doing it is also your right albeit, not what you preach. I did not, this is Vicki here, lasso all females together. I have long come to know and understand that people are their own worst enemies, in particular, women. Nonetheless, I will ponder the fact that you do not feel that the terms used at times by male members of any group which lump females together, as derogatory. Again of course, your prerogative. It is unfortunate that you will not continue to regale us with anecdotes of your family dinners as they were, as all family stories are, amusing. Your husband's winter foray into allowing you the 'space' to cook your dinner without interference was exactly what I thought, made this place a 'family'. There is such a thing called a vacation. It appears that many members of ehMac decide to take that verbally abusive vacation, here. What IS fortunate is that the 'keeper' of this thread, the recently venerated Dr. G, has chosen to validate everyone's rants regardless as to how frustrating, agitated, depressing, or quite frankly, boring. And you need not tire of hearing how 'sainted' Dr. G is, all you need to do is read the manner in which he diffuses a volatile situation. Of course he is human, as are you, Don - who did not offend you, categorically, Warren and Ena. Nonetheless, I stand on terre firma simply due to the recent award bestowed upon him by thousands of UNIVERSITY STUDENTS and awarded outside of his own home province of NL. University students, those supposedly enrolled for higher learning - I believe you may have been at one time- as your daughter. Did any of you recall the one and possibly one thing learned during Anthro 100 - regarding the human condition? Hmmmm, oh my, it's so long ago but yes, I believe it's called....HOPE. 

And i am quite sure that when Dr. G does read these and their preceding posts, he will turn away with great humility because, that is what type of gentleman he is. He will also try to mollify those who are tired of the 'mushy' atmosphere because it does not suit the Twitter-esque nature of the boring day to day report as to what one is doing. Tell me, who cares about what anyone is doing at any particular time - outside of the employer and Big Brother? Could it be.....FAMILY? For those of you who have big ones, wonderful for you and i applaud you for your ancestors. For some of us, we have none. The Shang and Dr. G plus other members here, have been that family for the past months. Any of you who state anything other wise are well, categorically, lying. There. I've done it your way and Don's way Elaine. Is that better?

As stated before, when I get into my car, be it real or virtual, I map my own route. If it offends me, I shall bypass it rather than cast stones. Alas, was it a SAINT who said that? i think not, just a human female with a plethora of foibles. Have a nice trip Elaine. We'll perhaps see you in another locking of horns where you shall once again, blast but never return for the aftermath.

I sincerely suggest that we keep the Shang a neutral territory. There is enough space in ehmac to fire this through. So at this juncture, I will take upon myself, the liberty of posting replies to this type of matter, outside of Shangri La. Ahhh, Milton has just smiled at me.

How's your son Jeanne?
Vicki


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hello Don, looks like you are the only one on tonight. How are things going? Are you home or still on the road?


Hi Rp, I am still on the road and will be for another six days. Today we leave Swift Current and head south to Val Marie, Saskatchewan where we will spend a couple of nights and will be touring Grasslands National Park. 

My grandfather homesteaded near there, south of Ponteix in 1914 and I spent a good deal of my youth on that farm. I intend to find it again just to see what is left of the original barn and house. It is very familiar country to me for sure.

Jeannie, sorry to hear of your son's misfortune. I wish him a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I sense a disturbance in the Tranquility of the Shang.
> 
> *Peace love understanding*
> 
> Isn't this supposed to be a love in group huggin' fight free zone?
> 
> When in doubt, Beer Summit!​


Yes, there is a "disturbance" here in The Shang. Still, we are like the ocean here with tides coming in and out, huge waves and calm waters, and , at times, storms which rage and nearly swamp our little boats. We are all in our little boats, alone, but in the same ocean together. It is that togetherness that will see us through this storm.

People have always been free to come and go here in The Shang, for whatever their reasons. Just look at the long list of posters who have come here over the many years of our existence.

I don't want to gloss over what has been happening these past few days/weeks, since it is there for one and all to read. Real feelings were expressed by real people. Still, which is a credit to us all, no moderator has had to come in and threatened any one person for stepping over the line of being civil. In a way, we govern ourselves since there is no one leader or person in charge here.

I agree with Vicki that the Shang is not static, and should never be static. I agree with Elaine that moderation is a way to some form of balance, be it here or in Life. 

Still, as I wrote in the very first thread, I envision this thread as an oasis, away from the realities of some of the other threads. We have been respectful of each other then, even when disagreeing, and we shall again be respectful. Honesty is good to help keep us from becoming jaded and static. We share the highs and lows, the tears and the laughter, in our current lives. And, just as in all families, we share the trivial. My wife, for one, will listen to me go on and on about something pertaining to a topic she cares nothing about, such as baseball back in the 1950s. In a way, I know she tunes me out, but I go on in spite of it, since it makes me feel good. This is the way I see some of our postings. And, just as my wife does to me, we are each free to post, or to skip over posts made by others. This way, there is no censorship.

I have no more say than any other person in our Shang family. We are all free to come and go. I recall that when my daughter died I did not feel like coming here to ehMacLand and getting involved in the various threads. Still, I read the posts and when I saw people wondering where I had gone, I emailed Don to let him know what the situation was and why I was not being present each day. He shared that with all of you, and soon after that, I returned. Thus, like the tide, we come and go ........... but unlike the tides, we are not pulled one way or the other. We have freedom of choice,

So, my friends, choose to come and share, to simply read and not share, or not to come at all. All will be welcome and everyone's choices will, at least by me, be respected. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

As always I appreciate and respect your opinion Marc. You have an eloquent way of writing that always captivates me. I recall my first post on ehMac you were the first to greet and welcome me. 

In light of the recent backlash to Don, Treena, Elaine and myself. I won't be in the Shang anymore. It's original concept; peace and tranquility has left. It is no longer a safe have of harmless banter, rather it is turning into the dog thread. It was suggested that a new thread be started to accommodate those who would like the daily updates and talk about their pets but this never happened.

So to that end I I bid you all farewell.


----------



## Rps

Hello All: I've missed a few days of posting [ as a new member it seems a presumption to think this but anyway ] I've been reading the posts ... and yes some are extremely long! But, whether we agree with the subject matter or not I sense the Shang is a haven for people's emotions, thoughts, concerns and ... which I sense we may have on a slightly different tangent ... interests. Personally, I liked the pictures of the "Doxies". 

When you think of it, the posts weren't about dogs ... they were about sharing one's passion [ Marc's ] and having it resonate with others ... that exchange is what we call dialogue . It may not be the type of dialogue we all recognise but it is a dialogue just the same.

In the time I have been here I have read about your highs and lows, defeats and triumphs, expectations and outcomes ... what a place this is ... what it is "human".

It seems to me that there are very few opportunities for us to show our "humanness" these days.

While I am not a flowery writer, I envy those that are ... poetic .

What I see here is a community ... all different, all willing to share, and from that, we sometimes do not wish to partake of the offerings... that is normal and like all things the topics of the current interest series will evolve to other things ... as in life we should be open to sample everything, keep those things we like, don't keep those things we don't like and, respectfully move on to sample other things .... and with that:

I hope things work out well for all members of our little community ... of which I would like to continue being considered a member. For those of you who are thinking of moving on ... stay a bit longer ... I haven't had a chance to meet you ... 

Robert-paul


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> As always I appreciate and respect your opinion Marc. You have an eloquent way of writing that always captivates me. I recall my first post on ehMac you were the first to greet and welcome me.
> 
> In light of the recent backlash to Don, Treena, Elaine and myself. I won't be in the Shang anymore. It's original concept; peace and tranquility has left. It is no longer a safe have of harmless banter, rather it is turning into the dog thread. It was suggested that a new thread be started to accommodate those who would like the daily updates and talk about their pets but this never happened.
> 
> So to that end I I bid you all farewell.


Warren, I respect your opinions and decision as well. I still feel that The Shang is an area of "peace and tranquility". At least you know that the door shall always be open for you should you choose to return. You shall be missed, at least by me. Good luck with your new business opportunities. You deserve some good Karma to come your way. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello All: I've missed a few days of posting [ as a new member it seems a presumption to think this but anyway ] I've been reading the posts ... and yes some are extremely long! But, whether we agree with the subject matter or not I sense the Shang is a haven for people's emotions, thoughts, concerns and ... which I sense we may have on a slightly different tangent ... interests. Personally, I liked the pictures of the "Doxies".
> 
> When you think of it, the posts weren't about dogs ... they were about sharing one's passion [ Marc's ] and having it resonate with others ... that exchange is what we call dialogue . It may not be the type of dialogue we all recognise but it is a dialogue just the same.
> 
> In the time I have been here I have read about your highs and lows, defeats and triumphs, expectations and outcomes ... what a place this is ... what it is "human".
> 
> It seems to me that there are very few opportunities for us to show our "humanness" these days.
> 
> While I am not a flowery writer, I envy those that are ... poetic .
> 
> What I see here is a community ... all different, all willing to share, and from that, we sometimes do not wish to partake of the offerings... that is normal and like all things the topics of the current interest series will evolve to other things ... as in life we should be open to sample everything, keep those things we like, don't keep those things we don't like and, respectfully move on to sample other things .... and with that:
> 
> I hope things work out well for all members of our little community ... of which I would like to continue being considered a member. For those of you who are thinking of moving on ... stay a bit longer ... I haven't had a chance to meet you ...
> 
> Robert-paul


Afternoon, Robert-paul (might I call you that?). 

You make an excellent point with your opinion that "In the time I have been here I have read about your highs and lows, defeats and triumphs, expectations and outcomes ... what a place this is ... what it is "human".

It seems to me that there are very few opportunities for us to show our "humanness" these days."

So very true, and eloquent as well. I could not have said it better. The Shang is the creation of no one person. And, like the proverbial river, we can never step into the same river at different times. The river is constantly changing, and changing all around it in dramatic and subtle ways. 

I think back to all the depth of our humanity we have shared, as well as the trivial points (e.g., good old Macnutt's "salmon launches" -- how I miss them now that he is gone), but these things have all been part of our river which we call The Shang.

So, to you, Robert-paul, I say thank you for sharing a bit of your life with a bit of our lives. We are all richer for the sharing. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Encore!!*



Rps said:


> Hello All: I've missed a few days of posting [ as a new member it seems a presumption to think this but anyway ] I've been reading the posts ... and yes some are extremely long! But, whether we agree with the subject matter or not I sense the Shang is a haven for people's emotions, thoughts, concerns and ... which I sense we may have on a slightly different tangent ... interests. Personally, I liked the pictures of the "Doxies".
> 
> When you think of it, the posts weren't about dogs ... they were about sharing one's passion [ Marc's ] and having it resonate with others ... that exchange is what we call dialogue . It may not be the type of dialogue we all recognise but it is a dialogue just the same.
> 
> In the time I have been here I have read about your highs and lows, defeats and triumphs, expectations and outcomes ... what a place this is ... what it is "human".
> 
> It seems to me that there are very few opportunities for us to show our "humanness" these days.
> 
> While I am not a flowery writer, I envy those that are ... poetic .
> 
> What I see here is a community ... all different, all willing to share, and from that, we sometimes do not wish to partake of the offerings... that is normal and like all things the topics of the current interest series will evolve to other things ... as in life we should be open to sample everything, keep those things we like, don't keep those things we don't like and, respectfully move on to sample other things .... and with that:
> 
> I hope things work out well for all members of our little community ... of which I would like to continue being considered a member. For those of you who are thinking of moving on ... stay a bit longer ... I haven't had a chance to meet you ...
> 
> Robert-paul


Rps:
:clap::clap::clap:

I hereby nominate you and Dr. G as the official mediators for our war-torn world. I could not have expressed, regardless of post length, your salient points, with greater sincerity. You are quite correct. It is a human community and as a new member, you have already demonstrated the most powerful reason that the Shang has persisted: compassion, understanding, acceptance, and wisdom. You and Dr. G shall make a fine team!

I too, found that the pups were not only visually beautiful, but also an emotional springboard upon which other posters were able to extract their own thoughts about the day. 

I see that your daughter inherited her desire to help mankind from her parents. Thanks for 'adopting' this group of sometimes, muddled souls!

Are you also experiencing the thunderstorms plaguing Toronto right now? The power is flickering. But the city isn't on strike anymore so, there's always an up and down mais non?

Dr. G, have you introduced Rp to Cafe Chez Marc lately? Hows about the Den o the Doxie?? oh, and don't forget to warn him about the 'blue eyed weredoxies!!' Rp, you are in for a wonderful time! Welcome to your 'other family' here in the Shang!
Vicki


----------



## Rps

Hi Vicki: We haven't heard the thunder just yet....but I know it's coming. While warm and wet, it looks like it is 9 PM here. Since the power always browns out here, I am sitting with my flash light and battery radio...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Shangstock*



MazterCBlazter said:


> I sense a disturbance in the Tranquility of the Shang.
> 
> *Peace love understanding*
> 
> Isn't this supposed to be a love in group huggin' fight free zone?
> 
> When in doubt, Beer Summit!​


YAHHHHH!!!:clap::clap::clap: But me no likee beer, hows bout, 'Irish Whiskey' summit added to Beer summit??

Group hug? Welcome Peacenick, MCB! This is indeed, thanks to people like you, Dr. G, Rp, a fight-free zone. And so it shall be!

Please come to the 'Cafe' for a breakfast with the 'family' here! I've not yet looked to see what's on the 'menu'.

Peace to all.
Vicki


----------



## Sonal

Thunderstorms here. One cat is out and about, the other is in hiding somewhere.... poor guy. He's always been afraid of thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thunderstorms here. One cat is out and about, the other is in hiding somewhere.... poor guy. He's always been afraid of thunderstorms.


Afternoon, Sonal. Perhaps some herbal tea for your cat? 

How is Life treating you these days, mon amie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, Jeanne, if you are reading and not able to post today, we are thinking of you and your son. May some good Karma come to both of you today and in the near future. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I have no desire to be a "mediator" nor a moderator here in The Shang, just a poster.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon all!

I have just returned from the cottage country pricing some roofing/siding jobs. Wow what a beautiful day here and I was extremely reluctant to return back to town. The ocean sure was beckoning me to jump right in but alas I was only there on business. Oh well.

Hi Robert-paul or should I call you Rp? I absolutely love your last post and you are certainly quite eloquent to me but Marc still has the upper hand in the eloquence department 

MCB- hey we meet again and am happy to see you here!

Good Afternoon Vicki!


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, I have no desire to be a "mediator" nor a moderator here in The Shang, just a poster.


Good afternoon Marc,

Would you accept the position of a senior poster that we can look for direction/guidance from?

Sharon


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon Marc,
> 
> Would you accept the position of a senior poster that we can look for direction/guidance from?
> 
> Sharon


No, Sharon, I am just a poster. The number of posts means little here in The Shang. Look at Robert-paul, with few posts but great thoughts expressed. So, as Harry Truman said when he left the office of president, "I am just a citizen".


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
Wow, I missed a couple of days and things have gone a little sour here. I honestly don't know what to say...
Jeanne, I hope your son makes a speedy recovery - I am sending out some positive healing vibes.


----------



## ciaochiao

*A higher calling*



Dr.G. said:


> Vicki, I have no desire to be a "mediator" nor a moderator here in The Shang, just a poster.


Hi Dr. G:

Actually, i was thinking that you and Rp should be mediators not here, but in the UN where they seriously require the skills of eloquence. The Shang, although certainly worthy of everyone's input, isn't quite the 'higher calling' that you both should attend. If I were Obama, I'd hire you guys on the spot! Notice that i did not say Harper, because nothing could bring me to desire a likeness to him:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Sonal, my youngest pup is also running in circles and hopping onto the bed for comfort! I wonder what they feel - your cats, my dogs, when things like thunderstorms hit. I do so wish that I could effectively communicate and understand their thoughts! 

Speaking of communication and intellect, has anyone yet seen 'The Cove'? I am dying to see it. Although I suspect i will walk out of the film greatly disturbed just as I do when watching any abject abuse of other living creatures. Nonetheless, it isn't something we should avoid, I think I'll try to take my non-virtual family to see it.

Sharon, stop making the rest of us jealous with your beautiful weather and scenery!! We'll all be converging upon you for a visit if you don't stop!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*To quote Stitch...*



danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> Wow, I missed a couple of days and things have gone a little sour here. I honestly don't know what to say...
> Jeanne, I hope your son makes a speedy recovery - I am sending out some positive healing vibes.


DANA!!

How the heck are you? Any more cookie recipes to share? How about just the cookies?

Well, in terms of what to say about the past few days....hmmm, I'm not as learned as Dr. G or Rp but to quote another....'it is broken, but still good.' I KNOW you know that one Dana! i love that line. Lilo and Stitch, for those of you who have Disney-philes in your homes. When he was looking at a picture of Lilo's 'family' situation, those were his words. That's what I think here. 'Broken, but still good!' That's family.

What's new with your crew these days?
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> No, Sharon, I am just a poster. The number of posts means little here in The Shang. Look at Robert-paul, with few posts but great thoughts expressed. So, as Harry Truman said when he left the office of president, "I am just a citizen".


Ok Marc, I accept your reasoning and I shall look forward to many great thoughts, human triumphs and trials, support and musings expressed here!

Sharon


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning all...

I just got up off the couch... literally! I took a nice hot bath yesterday with a fizzy mineral ball or "bomb" as they call them... pampered myself a bit and laid down on the couch to watch TV for a bit. Next thing I knew it was this morning and I was some kind of confused... I slept so deeply I didn't know what day it was! I guess I needed that... after several days of hovering over my little companion while he was ill. He's much better now... I'd say pretty much back to normal... he's a pretty important part of my life so that's all I'll say on that matter.

Jeanne, I do hope your son is doing as well as possible... please do let us know how he's coming along. That IS a long recovery period... but I'm sure he will come through. 

As to the Shang... guys I'm torn... I don't want ANYONE to leave... perhaps it's easy for me to say but in some people's opinion, but I belief in showing a great deal of tolerance in these kind of place. Why? Because I've been picked up off my butt by the kindness of the people here myself a few times. I appreciate when Marc simply asks how I'm doing today... just a simple question. 

I think anyone can still talk about whatever they please here... I mean if you don't want to talk about one subject just don't. 

Ah... heck... PLEASE don't go!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> Wow, I missed a couple of days and things have gone a little sour here. I honestly don't know what to say...
> Jeanne, I hope your son makes a speedy recovery - I am sending out some positive healing vibes.


Afternoon, Dana. Yes, healing vibes might be helpful for Jeanne's son. 

So, how is Life treating you these days? Are you in one of the forest fire zones?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Actually, i was thinking that you and Rp should be mediators not here, but in the UN where they seriously require the skills of eloquence. " Oh, I see. My misunderstanding, Vicki. While I have always been a fan of the concept of the UN, these days I am not sure if I could be part to the politics and the pettiness of what goes on in the General Assembly. Still, thanks for the vote of confidence in my mediating abilities.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Ok Marc, I accept your reasoning and I shall look forward to many great thoughts, human triumphs and trials, support and musings expressed here!
> 
> Sharon


Good. Citizen Marc is all I ever wanted to be here in The Shang.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Perhaps some herbal tea for your cat?
> 
> How is Life treating you these days, mon amie?


Perhaps if one of those herbs is catnip. 

Life is pretty good, though very busy. One of our bookkeepers has been off sick for a while, so I have been helping out to cover her work as well as trying to keep up with my own. I'm heading into the office soon.

My learner has made some noticeable progress in the literacy tutoring I do, though we still have a lot of work to do. I am wondering how much longer I am going to be able to keep volunteering, though I am not sure I like the idea of giving this up for more work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. "I appreciate when Marc simply asks how I'm doing today... just a simple question. " Glad to hear that this is appreciated. I recall, many moons ago, when Jeanne said somewhat the same thing about my send off to her one night. Since then, I have been making it a point to wish her a sincere good night. Right now, she and her son can use all of our well wishes.

So, how is Life treating you these days? 

I have lost my address book so I have not been able to resend doxie pics to those who want them via email. If you want to get these pics, send me a PM with an email address and I shall recreate the distribution list for The Doxie Ladies.


----------



## Dreambird

*lol** Marc, considering I slept curled up on a couch with Fidget taking his "fair" share of space last night, I feeling remarkably well... My mood is greatly relieved now that he is really better too... thank you...


----------



## Dreambird

Oh... and I have a new roof now!!  Just waiting for the people who put up the eaves troughs and I'm all set. My roofer is a super good guy... his helper didn't show up yesterday and he was up there doing the north half of the roof all by himself and all he asked for was a glass of water! I'd recommend him to anyone in Calgary... need a new roof... Abri Contracting.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## ciaochiao

*What's for lunch?*

Hey Dreambirdie!

long time no see...well, you've been here, I've been absent. My bad.

How is Fidget now? Did you ever find out why he was so sick? I'm really glad he's doing better now. It's so painful when one of our 'kids' get sick. So difficult because they have no way of telling us what's wrong.

You've got a good roofer - hey Sharon!! Did you hear that?? Problem: he's in Calgary, you're in NS! Good to hear your roof is done without more complications. In Canada, the roof over our heads is not just metaphorically important!

Dr. G, what's for lunch at Chez Marc? me thinks I'm hungry.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> *lol** Marc, considering I slept curled up on a couch with Fidget taking his "fair" share of space last night, I feeling remarkably well... My mood is greatly relieved now that he is really better too... thank you...


Diane, good to hear that Fidget is feeling better and you are in a better headspace.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> So, how is Life treating you these days? Are you in one of the forest fire zones?


Thankfully, we are from removed from the fires. It is so scary and sad to see our forests disappearing. All in the course of nature I suppose, and nature always prevails.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Perhaps if one of those herbs is catnip.
> 
> Life is pretty good, though very busy. One of our bookkeepers has been off sick for a while, so I have been helping out to cover her work as well as trying to keep up with my own. I'm heading into the office soon.
> 
> My learner has made some noticeable progress in the literacy tutoring I do, though we still have a lot of work to do. I am wondering how much longer I am going to be able to keep volunteering, though I am not sure I like the idea of giving this up for more work.


Sonal, kudos to you and your learner. I volunteer at an ABE Level I program here in St. John's, and I am always amazed at how quickly some adult learners pick up their literacy abilities once they become actively engaged.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Thankfully, we are from removed from the fires. It is so scary and sad to see our forests disappearing. All in the course of nature I suppose, and nature always prevails.


Yes, Dana, I saw a map of BC as to the areas of danger of forest fire and the spots were large and all over Beautiful BC. Bon chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi everyone! Warmest greetings to all and thanks in advance for all your good vibes!


We have a lot of good vibes to share here in The Shang. Of course, judging from your avatar, you are the only Canadian superhero I know of so I am not sure what you super powers might be these days. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G, what's for lunch at Chez Marc? me thinks I'm hungry." Vicki, I thought I would have a "Make what ever you want for brunch/lunch/supper" day at the Cafe. I have loads of university grading to do so anyone who wants to make more of something to share with others will be much appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Ok Marc, I accept your reasoning and I shall look forward to many great thoughts, human triumphs and trials, support and musings expressed here!
> 
> Sharon


As it should be for us all, Sharon. We all have something to share with each other. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yes but...*



Dr.G. said:


> "Actually, i was thinking that you and Rp should be mediators not here, but in the UN where they seriously require the skills of eloquence. " Oh, I see. My misunderstanding, Vicki. While I have always been a fan of the concept of the UN, these days I am not sure if I could be part to the politics and the pettiness of what goes on in the General Assembly. Still, thanks for the vote of confidence in my mediating abilities.


WHat you say about the pettiness in the UN's GA is very, very true. But as one of my former classmates said to me, when I decided upon NOT pursuing a career in law due to being completely disillusioned with the legal system, he said, 'What did you expect to do?' I replied that i wanted to change the system. He then said, 'And by quitting, you are expecting to change things from the OUTSIDE?' And I was silent. So I still will nominate you in the event there is a vacancy: you shall be able to exact change, regardless as to degree, but only from the inside Dr. G, only from the inside.

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

"So I still will nominate you in the event there is a vacancy: you shall be able to exact change, regardless as to degree, but only from the inside Dr. G, only from the inside." Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I have my hands full here at Memorial for another 4-5 years. Then, when I retire, I would either like to volunteer and tutor adult learners, or students who are learning disabled. We shall see.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Will a chef please appear?*

Hmmm, i don't think anyone here has sinned enough to eat my cooking!XX) I will help serve the food if someone else will offer to make it!

Happy grading to you Dr. G! I do not envy you AT ALL. Have you the pot of non-stop coffee on? Seated near the bathroom? That was my necessary state when marking. Yuck!

How are the puppies and Mrs. G doing today?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> Hmmm, i don't think anyone here has sinned enough to eat my cooking!XX) I will help serve the food if someone else will offer to make it!
> 
> Happy grading to you Dr. G! I do not envy you AT ALL. Have you the pot of non-stop coffee on? Seated near the bathroom? That was my necessary state when marking. Yuck!
> 
> How are the puppies and Mrs. G doing today?
> Vicki


Thanks for the coffee, Vicki. I shall need it.
My wife and the potential buyer of one of the pups are down in the kitchen playing with the pups.

Sadly, back to grading. :-(XX)


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hey....*



MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi everyone! Warmest greetings to all and thanks in advance for all your good vibes!


HEY SUPERHERO,
Could we somehow bribe you to do the 'cooking' today? The eatery is called, 'Cafe Chez Marc' and it has a sister pub, 'Den o the Doxie' where many congregate for a night nip, or as you say, a beer summit (whisky for me please!).

I love your avatar. As Dr. G said, I've never seen a Canadian superhero before either! And of all places, he's HERE, in the Shang! Shang-man? HAHAHAAAA:lmao::lmao::lmao:

just kidding. But it is nice to have a hero around in the family. But...can you cook? I cannot and i like you so i shall not make you eat my excuse called 'food'. I'll serve it though!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*No!!!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the coffee, Vicki. I shall need it.
> My wife and the potential buyer of one of the pups are down in the kitchen playing with the pups.
> 
> Sadly, back to grading. :-(XX)


Which puppy Dr. G?? NO!!!!!!! Oh I know, you can't hold on to all of them, but they're so little! Which puppy do you think they'll choose?

Ok, back to your gradingXX)
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh no don't let Vicki cook any of her famous dishes but you can use those dishes if you want to get rid of your in-laws faster! 

No I'm not a gourmet cook either so is it you MCB superhero?

BTW has anyone heard from Jeanne concerning her son?

MCB are you lurking around here? Are you going to serve the beer and whiskey at the summit tonight?


----------



## ciaochiao

*or...*



sharonmac09 said:


> Oh no don't let Vicki cook any of her famous dishes but you can use those dishes if you want to get rid of your in-laws faster!
> 
> No I'm not a gourmet cook either so is it you MCB superhero?
> 
> BTW has anyone heard from Jeanne concerning her son?
> 
> MCB are you lurking around here? Are you going to serve the beer and whiskey at the summit tonight?


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:!!

Hahahaha!! Perhaps I could market my 'cuisine' under that name!! Don't forget, you could ALSO use my cooking to ditch an unshakable suitor, be it male or female! Hmmmm, perhaps there's something to your thoughts! That is hilarious Sharon!

A beer and whiskey summit, sounds PERFECT!! Oh no, I think we'll need some wine for the more 'civilized' members in the Shang. So perhaps a nice shiraz plus a nice cold chardonnay? i'm not good at the wines. Anyone else? 

Maybe we can lure Sonal into making us dinner....she's a pretty expressive cook. Healthy stuff from what I've seen!
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Hey Vicki! 

I've only just been reading and lurking for short periods here lately myself lately as Wendy, my sister was here from July 23 to Aug. 1 for MY portion of her holidays...  So we had a blast in the city... it was great, I only get her down here once a year if I'm lucky! 

We shopped too much and ate too much... now we have to pay the piper... but the pain now was so worth it... 

Fidget is just fine again, I'm not absolutely sure what made him sick. I have some theories which I'll pass by the Vet at his next visit and it's really just too gross and complicated to post. 

A-Yup... I got the good roofer and I'm much relieved to be heading into fall and winter with this roof over my head. There was in total 96ft. of rotten ply wood that had to be replace up there along the edges... they patch it with new stuff to 3" inches in. 



ciaochiao said:


> Hey Dreambirdie!
> 
> long time no see...well, you've been here, I've been absent. My bad.
> 
> How is Fidget now? Did you ever find out why he was so sick? I'm really glad he's doing better now. It's so painful when one of our 'kids' get sick. So difficult because they have no way of telling us what's wrong.
> 
> You've got a good roofer - hey Sharon!! Did you hear that?? Problem: he's in Calgary, you're in NS! Good to hear your roof is done without more complications. In Canada, the roof over our heads is not just metaphorically important!
> 
> Dr. G, what's for lunch at Chez Marc? me thinks I'm hungry.
> Vicki


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, kudos to you and your learner. I volunteer at an ABE Level I program here in St. John's, and I am always amazed at how quickly some adult learners pick up their literacy abilities once they become actively engaged.


My learner loves to read and wants to be able to read independently... though I notice that whenever something is hard for her, she starts falling asleep. Miraculously, she wakes up again when she's doing whatever she wants to do. Hmmm.....


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Diane, Hi Sonal! How are you folks nowadays?

Diane Dreambirdie girl! I'm sooo happy that you have gotten approved for the roof shingles replacement. UP to 100 sq. ft. is always included in my quotes for replacement of rotten/dry rot boards. Kudos for getting a conscientious contractor.

Sonal, if you have found a solution for the falling asleep part, please let me know as my hubby has the exact same problem!


----------



## ciaochiao

*What is*



Sonal said:


> My learner loves to read and wants to be able to read independently... though I notice that whenever something is hard for her, she starts falling asleep. Miraculously, she wakes up again when she's doing whatever she wants to do. Hmmm.....


What's ABE? What type of teaching are you doing Sonal? I know it's literacy, but is it designed specifically for adults, adults with disabilities, etc.? I'm poorly informed with this type of teaching and hope you'll excuse my ignorance. You must have great patience, both you, Dr. G, and all those who volunteer their time teaching, because it is a labor of love. As for your student Sonal, hmmm, she sounds just like me! I fall asleep through almost any lecture and awaken for the 'important stuff' like, 'OK, so, we're done.' or, 'Next week, mid-terms'.

Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Sharon, yes my roof and the front and back entrance doors, and master bedroom window have been approved for replacement as well. They won't be able to do them until Sept. though... the contractor has been here to take measurements and put it the order for the stuff. Nothing fancy, simple metal clad wooden doors with a peep hole but I'm happy! They'll be more secure than what I have and certainly less drafty... the master bedroon window... well it'll be nice to be able to open and close it again w/o straining a gut! Mine is so warped. 

Contractors are very busy in Calgary this summer it seems, that tax credit must be helping...


----------



## Sonal

I'm a volunteer adult literacy tutor. In Toronto, that can encompass a wide variety of situations but what I do is one-on-one tutoring in basic reading and writing. My learner can read and write a bit, but not enough to really manage independently (though she's come up with a lot of clever tricks for getting around.)

Sharon, I have no tricks except food. We try to keep going even if she's zoning out a little bit, but if it's getting bad then we stop and eat. Maybe you need to feed your husband more?


----------



## Rps

Hello Vicki and Sharon and all. Just dropped in and noticed Sonal post of being a volunteer literacy tutor...seems to be a few of those here. I'm in ESL and adult learning myself.

Vicki there are a lot of terms used to confuse people in the interests of clear communication. In my ESL world ABE stands for Adult Basic English, but in a literacy world it could stand for Adult Basic Education. I'm thinking Dr. G might be Adult Basic Education.


----------



## ciaochiao

*or not...*



Sonal said:


> I'm a volunteer adult literacy tutor. In Toronto, that can encompass a wide variety of situations but what I do is one-on-one tutoring in basic reading and writing. My learner can read and write a bit, but not enough to really manage independently (though she's come up with a lot of clever tricks for getting around.)
> 
> Sharon, I have no tricks except food. We try to keep going even if she's zoning out a little bit, but if it's getting bad then we stop and eat. Maybe you need to feed your husband more?


How old is your learner Sonal? I've tried doing literacy with others aside from my kids. I also was a teacher at one point. i'm not a good teacher because quite frankly, i have zero patience. Thankfully, my kids were all pretty bright and caught on quickly so they didn't have to endure me for long. I wouldn't inflict myself upon any learner ever again. Perhaps i should enroll in Dr. G's courses. THAT MIGHT help me. I started as a music teacher doing only beginners-children. Then i went onto full-fledged teaching in the school board at the elementary level. I THOUGHT i liked children until i started teaching....not sure what that says about me. I later reverted back to music only and only as an accompanist then coach. THAT type of teaching was incredible. For me, it wasn't teaching. The performers already knew their instrument, I was simply a 'coach'. But to do what you are doing, and by the sounds of it, Rp and eventually Dr. G, THAT is sincere teaching. It must feel so darn good when your learner actually learns because of you! Way to go Sonal. Maybe you could do this part-time as a profession as well? There are a few teaching ESL courses available online and perhaps even Dr. G might be able to make better suggestions. 

As for feeding your husband Sharon, FEED HIM MY FOOD! He'll be in so much pain he'll NEVER fall asleep!beejacon:lmao::lmao:
Vicki


----------



## Sonal

My learner is the same age as my father. She keeps asking me when I'm getting married, and then tells me that my boyfriend would appreciate it if I got regular manicures. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

[ The performers already knew their instrument, I was simply a 'coach' ]

Vicki, there is no such thing as simply a coach! When you coach someone you not only coach the curriculum side, but the discipline, ethical, and practical side of your subject. A coach, unlike a teacher, takes the holistic approach to enabling their charges to succeed! Coaches, unlike teacher, are also autonomous and do not have their creativity bound by educational boards...or boreds.... 

I know a ball player who gets paid in one afternoon what I made in a year...he has a coach and not a teacher...... so from my perspective you should pride yourself in acknowledging the skills you had to be recognised as a coach...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thank you!*



Rps said:


> Hello Vicki and Sharon and all. Just dropped in and noticed Sonal post of being a volunteer literacy tutor...seems to be a few of those here. I'm in ESL and adult learning myself.
> 
> Vicki there are a lot of terms used to confuse people in the interests of clear communication. In my ESL world ABE stands for Adult Basic English, but in a literacy world it could stand for Adult Basic Education. I'm thinking Dr. G might be Adult Basic Education.


Thanks so much Rp. I know your name, I'm just lazy. I do love your name though, Robert-Paul. It is very musical. And incidentally, just to touch on your prior post, I LOVE the word, 'dialogue'. It is a very lost term these days. I'm glad to see it used so expressively!

There are SO many acronyms floating around for EVERYTHING. I can't figure out half of what's being said online or in text messages these days anyway. Even though there's an online 'abbreviation' dictionary, it still doesn't dawn upon me to actually use it all the time. 

incidentally, I copied out your page of homographs. I'm TOLD that's what their official name is. COINCIDENTALLY, my youngest's new teacher surface mailed every student a welcome note. In that note, she told them that they should be searching for homographs! I couldn't believe the timing! I have NOT shown your paper to my son yet, I would like him to search for some of his own BEFORE using your excellent examples. So in advance, thank you for helping him with his 1st English assignment for grade 6!

When you guys do your ESL certifications, would you consider traveling abroad to teach English for a year or two? I think THAT MAY motivate me to become a better and more patient teacher.

Well, thank you - all of you, who WILL take up the labor of teaching. Without people who will and want to teach, our children would remain in an intellectual chasm, so thank you and great work people!
Vicki


----------



## Rps

Just a quick reply Vicki, I have had a number of offers to teach overseas...some quite nice, but had to turn them down for family reasons. If an opportunity did surface that was a fit for everyone, I would surely jump at it.

Most of the ESL world is familiar with DAVE's ESL Cafe...it is well used and would have walls of material for your son's English lessons. And my friends call my Rp....so can you.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Blush blush*



Rps said:


> [ The performers already knew their instrument, I was simply a 'coach' ]
> 
> Vicki, there is no such thing as simply a coach! When you coach someone you not only coach the curriculum side, but the discipline, ethical, and practical side of your subject. A coach, unlike a teacher, takes the holistic approach to enabling their charges to succeed! Coaches, unlike teacher, are also autonomous and do not have their creativity bound by educational boards...or boreds....
> 
> I know a ball player who gets paid in one afternoon what I made in a year...he has a coach and not a teacher...... so from my perspective you should pride yourself in acknowledging the skills you had to be recognised as a coach...


Thank you so much Rp, for your very kind and encouraging words. I've long felt that i was always the lucky one to be working with performers who were so talented. Do you listen to classical violin music very much? If so, there's an incredible artist named James Ehnes. I had the honor of watching him win his very 1st National competition at 12 years of age. I also was privileged to work with his father, who is a trumpeter, and the dad's senior student who is now a professor in North Carolina. But you are so right about a great coach-as i've seen with my children's athletics. My eldest son's high school football coach had to be the most tolerant man in the world as they didn't win ONE, not ONE game for all three seasons he played! Even I was getting dejected but not him! 

I guess that for me, knowing the number of hours put in by the performer and parent, by the time I arrived as 'coach', all the real work had been done. The blueprint was already there. All i did was 'interior decorating'- so to speak. But thank you anyway, i really miss coaching to be honest with you. If i could, that's one profession i'd LEAP back into without hesitation. I find it very difficult however, to sight read new material since I lost the vision in one eye PLUS I'm getting OLD and can't see small print! Now if they could put music scores into 'large note' format!!:lmao:

You were at GM for so many years Rp, how is it to be retired? Do you miss your work at all? When my dad retired, my mom went nuts with him around the house ALL THE TIME. It would have been a great base for a sitcom the way they'd talk to each other. But I know my dad's work was also his life so he DID miss it. You seem to have a few 'hobbies' or other interests so has retirement allowed you to finally do some things you couldn't when still at GM?

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> My learner loves to read and wants to be able to read independently... though I notice that whenever something is hard for her, she starts falling asleep. Miraculously, she wakes up again when she's doing whatever she wants to do. Hmmm.....


Sonal, have you tried Language Experience Approach stories/essays? Here, the learner dictates to you a story, either fictional or non-fictional, and you scribe it. Then, you type it out and give it back to the learner. This way, they are exposed to materials on their listening/speaking/meaning level, as well as their interest level. Then, try Reciprocal Questioning, in which you ask the learner questions about what was written, and she asks you questions. You should try to ask more thought provoking questions to get the person thinking. As well, use this passage to make a Cloze passage, with the deletion of every fifth or seventh word. The learner then has to fill in the blank with the actual missing word or a word which makes sense in the context of the passage.


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> Which puppy Dr. G?? NO!!!!!!! Oh I know, you can't hold on to all of them, but they're so little! Which puppy do you think they'll choose?
> 
> Ok, back to your gradingXX)
> Vicki


Vicki, we might keep Woody. Belle is going to a home here in St.John's and someone is looking at Buzz right now. That would mean one would go to Moncton, NB and Woody would stay here or go to Nova Scotia. We shall see.

Taking a break from grading. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello Vicki and Sharon and all. Just dropped in and noticed Sonal post of being a volunteer literacy tutor...seems to be a few of those here. I'm in ESL and adult learning myself.
> 
> Vicki there are a lot of terms used to confuse people in the interests of clear communication. In my ESL world ABE stands for Adult Basic English, but in a literacy world it could stand for Adult Basic Education. I'm thinking Dr. G might be Adult Basic Education.


Yes, ABE is Adult Basic Education. Level I deals with those who are non-readers to those reading on a grade six instructional level. Level II deals with those reading on a grade 7-9 instructional level, and ABE Level III deal with people trying to get a high school diploma, and who read somewhere on a grade 10-12 instructional level.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Where am i??*



Sonal said:


> My learner is the same age as my father. She keeps asking me when I'm getting married, and then tells me that my boyfriend would appreciate it if I got regular manicures. :lmao:


That is SO funny Sonal!!! It is very heartwarming as well. Just tell me when she's around. Let her see MY fingers. Yours will look like a Queen's hand!!



Rps said:


> Just a quick reply Vicki, I have had a number of offers to teach overseas...some quite nice, but had to turn them down for family reasons. If an opportunity did surface that was a fit for everyone, I would surely jump at it.
> 
> Most of the ESL world is familiar with DAVE's ESL Cafe...it is well used and would have walls of material for your son's English lessons. And my friends call my Rp....so can you.


Wow, see? It does pay off to be a true educator! I hope that a situation does come along for you and your family. It would be incredible for you AND those that you are teaching. As for DAVE's, I'm hoping that's an online cafe and I can see it. Sometimes I wonder where my brain is when people tell me things like this. I feel SO out of touch with information and just don't know how to keep up without gluing myself to the net or news 24/7! I'll take a look for DAVEs. Thanks!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> My learner is the same age as my father. She keeps asking me when I'm getting married, and then tells me that my boyfriend would appreciate it if I got regular manicures. :lmao:


Sonal, the learners I work with all want to know why I "talk so funny". It is not what I say, but rather, how I say things like "talk, ball, saw, dog, fall, tall, mall, call, mother and father". I pronounce these words with a New York City accent and they always smile when I pronounce the words this way.


----------



## Rps

Hi Vicki, say I do miss my work, but I am finding things to keep me busy. I haven't flowed into a routine yet. That piece has taken some time to develop. Also, when I retired, in some ways, I ceased being a "person". All my friends and workmates have gone with the recent rounds of reductions so, I am floating in this void right now. That is the toughest part. But I am slowly becoming whole again, and reconnecting with my town. I know that may seem strange, but you have an identity as an employee...when you retire you lose that identity and must develop a new one. I am no longer Rp at GM, I am now Rp in Bowmanville... in the long run, I will be better off. Thanx


----------



## Dr.G.

"... I am floating in this void right now. That is the toughest part. But I am slowly becoming whole again, and reconnecting with my town. I know that may seem strange, but you have an identity as an employee...when you retire you lose that identity and must develop a new one." Robert-paul, I am about 4-5 years away from retirement, and I am already starting to think this way. I have been at Memorial University for 32 years already. I can retire now, but I don't want to rush things just yet. We shall see.

Still, you put this feeling you are experiencing quite well. In a way, we are all looking for our identity, regardless of our age or occupation or employment status.


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh my I'm surrounded by teachers! Geez I'll have to be on my best behaviour linguistically in both spelling and syntax or otherwise I'll never hear the end of it from you guys. 

Rp, may I call you that? BTW my name is Sharon. I too copied the homographs list as I was fascinated by it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is hoping Jeanne's son received some good news today.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh my I'm surrounded by teachers! Geez I'll have to be on my best behaviour linguistically in both spelling and syntax or otherwise I'll never hear the end of it from you guys." Sharon, I am learning disabled when it comes to spelling, so don't fret about this around me. Of course, syntax and semantics are both another matter, but still, who am I to judge? Just call me Citizen Marc ............. and put on my headstone "Dr.G. -- Poet, Philosopher, Teacher, Student of Life".


----------



## Rps

Thanks Sharon, and yes Marc...good news is always welcome and cherished.


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh oh oh Rp! You live in Bowmanville!!?!?!! Awesome! What a beautiful little city and I love the downtown! My parents live in the next town of Newcastle in the gated community.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Sharon, and yes Marc...good news is always welcome and cherished.


Yes, it would be nice to hear some good news from Jeanne about her son .................. or from anyone who has some joy and laughter to share. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Well All, hope you all have a great afternoon [ what's left ] and a good evening. For me, I'm off to make my wife her Sunday dinner. Today we are having pot roast, potatoes, corn, sprouts and carrots, with cinnamon rolls for dessert. Then a few hours of reading and the ball game on the box. Have a good night all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well All, hope you all have a great afternoon [ what's left ] and a good evening. For me, I'm off to make my wife her Sunday dinner. Today we are having pot roast, potatoes, corn, sprouts and carrots, with cinnamon rolls for dessert. Then a few hours of reading and the ball game on the box. Have a good night all!


Robert-paul, sounds like a great meal. I am making my famous chicken fajitas tonight for us all. Great minds think and act alike.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Loud sigh!!*

You guys!! Enough of the food already!! My mouth is watering. Sounds just scrumptious. So tonight, I shall dine on Rp and Dr. Gs' cuisine! Man o man! Where were you guys when I was still marriageable material?? Both of your wives are SO fortunate to have you care enough to cook! Fajitas, roast, potatoes, corn......yummmm. OK Sharon, what are YOU making for dinner? I'm eyeing the can of Spam on my shelf :lmao::lmao:

As for retiring and finding one's self, i'm not 'quite' there yet - the retirement part, but I'm ALWAYS finding myself. I think that as a parent, I'm constantly astounded when I discover yet another trait that I didn't know existed within me, surfaces. I've also learned that I'm constantly learning so your proposed epitaph Dr. G, 'life long student', is extremely wise. Each year, i feel more and more stupid. I realize how little I actually know. That scares me. How on earth am I ever going to learn everything I should by the time I leave this world? And even then, what exactly SHOULD I know? I feel the same way about music. How am I ever going to hear every piece composed by the time I've died? In some ways, thinking about it really depresses me because I just feel as if I'm in a quicksand of knowledge. Thankfully, there are posters like you both, who know so much and impart it for my benefit! 

Have a wonderful supper you both and please save me a bite??

Sharon!! Could you please make me supper? My kids are all out, it's only me and the doggies and i'm not crazy about Hill's prescription diet....(that's a pet food, in case you were wondering). 
Vicki


----------



## Cameo

Geez Rps - now I AM hungary - and yes, I have been bad as I have eaten little in the past few days. When stressed I turn away from food.

My son has been discharged from the hospital, but has decided to stay at his cousins place in town and although I understand and agree with the reasons I find it very hard after coming so very close to losing him altogether. I am too far out of town. I have stairs and no tv. At his cousins he will be spoilt rotten, his friends will be able to visit a lot easier, he will have tv to keep himself occupied while incapacitated and biggest reason of all is that he will be able to get around as he won't have to negotiate stairs unless they go out and that won't be happening for him soon. He goes back in two weeks for the doctor to look at the cast and make any further decisions.

One cousin heard on the tv that the tow truck driver will be charged. The police officer decided to interview my son when he was discharged instead of hounding him at the hospital - which is just as well as my son didn't remember what happened right away anyhow - it came in bits and pieces as memory returned.

The Shang here has been my outlet, my sanctuary and support for a long time now and I sincerely hope that Ann, Scott, Margaret and the rest return to us, I miss them. I hope that Elaine doesn't leave, she is so wise and I would miss her terribly. I hope that Warren changes his mind and stays - he is a kind and caring soul and I somehow can't imagine never reading one of his posts again. I rarely post anywhere outside the Shang. There are others too that I miss.

I was going to post earlier - but after reading some of the posts I was upset and decided it was better off not posting at the time. 

After Don's initial posting regarding the amount of posts and pix on doxies, Marc did his best to "compromise" because he felt this was the best way to handle the situation.
He did not care for the Shang to become a place of turmoil and hurt feelings. This was his decision, he did the best he could think of to satisfy everyone (which he did not even have to try to do) and I respected his decision to try to moderate whether I agree or not.

That was his decision and some members here were not satisfied with this. I understand they were offended on his behalf because they felt it wasn't correct to "control" what others say. But to continually harrass Marc for his decision to email pictures instead of posting them was, in my opinion, very disrespectful to Marc. I know it wasn't intended to be - but I still think that it was. I felt it put him in an untenable position. I enjoy these members as well and hope that they aren't offended by my post here - but it was something that I felt needed to be said.

I believe that Don did not mean any disrespect with his post - he simply posted what he felt and found out that others felt the same way - so he spoke his mind. I am sure there was no intention to hurt Marc. I was upset at first - but I respect Marc and was quite happy to have the pictures emailed to me instead and Marc was kind enough to do so. 

I have found Don to be intelligent and kind and helpful - but he does speak plainly and I can appreciate that too - even when I disagree. I like Don.

I enjoy the fantasy and Fluff here - but this thread has also become to me - and to others - a support group in its own way, whether you like that or not. It has become a place to reach out to when loneliness sets in - I know that there will be someone here when I log in. And it has brought a smile to my face many times when I simply wished to just give up. Life is not easy. But the Shang has been fun and has often made me laugh or smile. When life is tough or has stomped on me too much - then I can leave reality behind just a bit here. It is something else too - I have made friends here, even though I haven't actually "met" anyone. But friends they are just the same.
I can be a small part of someones elses life and I can post my frustrations or hurt and get advice as well. If I am having trouble doing something then I can post a question and know that a friend is answering.

Sorry - I felt this had to be said.

Now, I trust that we can simply return to normal please????? Pretty please????? 

Thanks so much Marc, Don, Vicki, Sharon, Rps and everyone else for your thoughts and prayers. The past couple of days have been hell, but my son is fine and what he can do now is up to him, his attitude and what he really wants to be able to do. The rod in his leg may prevent him from the stunts he liked to do on his bike - but it may not, time will tell.


----------



## Cameo

This is my son and his favourite pastime.......
















If he got hurt then I always expected it to be because he was trying some silly new stunt, not just riding normally down the road. 

Take care all!!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Better at home*

Jeanne!

It's wonderful to hear that your son is out of the hospital. Of course you're wanting him there with you! You're his mom! But you've pointed out exactly why he will be at the cousins - the convenience of no stairs and proximity to the city is essential for his proper and speedy recovery. He'll be back with you in no time at all. I know that from my heart. I'm just happy he's out of the damn hospital. I hate hospitals and one mends far better in a loving, warm, personal environment. So please, give yourself a bit of a break, let him be spoiled rotten by the cousins, and all the best to your son.

I keep thinking you're in BC. i don't know why! I will certainly review our news in Toronto. I also mis-read your original post regarding what type of truck hit your son. I am now infuriated that it was a tow truck. I'm not surprised at all, they are WORSE than the cabbies in Toronto. I think many tow truck drivers here need to be hauled into line. They have created several hazardous situations. I hope the guy gets nailed for his stupidity. He was likely, speeding, on his cell, and on his radio, rushing to get to 'another' accident before the 'other' tow truck driver. 

We suspected that you wouldn't be eating. And yes indeedy, doesn't the supper offering from Rp and Dr. G just sound heavenly? Ummm, I have fried Spam Jeanne. But to be honest with you, I love Spam, Kam, and all that ucky stuff. Please do eat because you are and have endured so much stress over the past while. Life isn't easy but you DO have family here. Dr. G, Sharon, Rp, and the rest of us have all been rather worried about you and your son. Not hearing from you was a bit frightening. But now we know there's good news and better on the horizon! I actually missed the post detailing your GOOD news! Did you find a job?? If so, WAY TO GO JEANNE!!

How are the kitties? How's your little animal menagerie? I thought Dr. G's idea of a petting zoo was a GREAT idea, especially for little ones. Seriously. Where can they go to see a doggy, kittens, REPTILES, and whatever else is living with you these days? I think it would delight a 3 year old to no end!

Well go eat now, please. And give your son the best from his 'other' family here in the Shang!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

Cameo said:


> This is my son and his favourite pastime.......
> View attachment 10113
> 
> 
> View attachment 10114
> 
> 
> If he got hurt then I always expected it to be because he was trying some silly new stunt, not just riding normally down the road.
> 
> Take care all!!


Jeanne, for some reason, I thought your son was much, much older! Holy mackerel! he's just a young one! OMG, no wonder you are so stressed about not having him near you. But again, the decision is a sound one and you know that the cousins love him to pieces. Thanks for the pic, it really clarifies. I thought he was on a MOTOR bike. Wow, now THAT is very, very, very frightening since my kids also ride down the road. YIKES! So, so, so grateful he's ok Jeanne. He's young and that's good because the young heal so much faster than the likes of me! 
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Cameo said:


> This is my son and his favourite pastime.......
> View attachment 10113
> 
> 
> View attachment 10114
> 
> 
> If he got hurt then I always expected it to be because he was trying some silly new stunt, not just riding normally down the road.
> 
> Take care all!!


HOLY MACKEREL JEANNE! Geez I reread Vicki's post and she has used the exclamation. mmmmmm ok, HOLY SMOKES, he's just a kid! How old is he now? Now we can all rest easy knowing that he's doing well and on his way to recuperation. So Jeanne how are you now? Did you raid the fridge for sustenance yet? If not, girl, you better start poking your head in there and pick out some food!


----------



## Cameo

Yes, I ate. I did eat supper yesterday and I ate today......mushroom soup over hard boiled eggs on toast. One of my favourite meals as a kid.

Adam in 20 years old - those pix are a few months old and I never thought about clarifying that it was his bicycle, sorry.

I hate these rules about bicycles riding on the road. Even as a driver I hate passing a bicycle because I am afraid the biker will swerve or something as I pass. I think there should be a lane of pavement in between the road and the sidewalk for bicyclists. Safer for everyone - but they will never spend the money to do it.

Thanks again for all the thoughts and prayers. I am off to a hot soak I think and a book in bed.

Have a good night all. I will sleep easier myself I know. I was okay Friday when it happened.......I just fall apart after the fact and it was yesterday when I realized truely how close I came to losing him. Poor kid hurts, but he will heal and I think that one of the things this really brought home to him was just what good friends and family that he has and he is grateful. I am too.

Nitey nite!!!!


----------



## Cameo

PS. Zoo is fine, kittens are loose in the house now so lots of fun there, My female shepherd is finally out of heat and the lizard is good.

I will pass on to Adam your blessings with thanks.

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I am so glad to have read this news. You might not read this until tomorrow, but you son has been in my thoughts all day. My son is 22 and I kept thinking what would I feel if I was in your shoes ............... probably concern, fear, hope .................. and some pain since I take a size 12 shoe size now. 

Seriously, I echo Vicki's "loud sigh" of relief that he is out of the hospital.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sleep well!*

Jeanne, that is GOOD! YOU ATE! Now don't forget to nosh in the morning too. I'm sure there will be a Shang style buffet but sneak something at home as well. 

I agree with you about bike lanes. Toronto's been TRYING to get a 'bike street' going and boy, is there resistance. For heaven's sake, are they aware of how many OTHER streets they COULD ALSO USE? This is for the motorist, not cyclists. I get very antsy when my kids go riding, even in the neighborhood where traffic is not heavy. People are just too distracted these days with everything. I was a bit lax last summer regarding the helmet but this summer, I insisted that they all wear a helmet if cycling. I'd watched too many snips about injuries. And of course Adam must be in extreme pain. I can't fathom. i well recall the pain when i only shattered the tib and fib! His entire side was fractured. Poor kid! But he's on the mend and that's the key thing. You can now more comfortably rest and eat. He is very fortunate to have a loving mom PLUS loving relatives. 

HUH! my little pup just jumped up on the bed with his big eyes even bigger. The thunderstorm! I didn't realize how stressed he was with the sound until today! I've not been a very observant mom-shame on me. So now, i'll hold my 'youngest' and you shall go to a deserving rest Jeanne! Happy reading! Can you tell us what you're reading or is that a secret? I'm trying to read 'The Unbearable Lightness of Being'. Get frustrated with my lousy eyes, that's all. Nitey nite Jeanne!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thunder*

Dr. G, are the doxies sensitive to thunderstorms? Does any one of them dislike the sound and get stressed? I never noticed that Hedgie was scared until now! I feel so very badly and ashamed of myself. Poor guy! He's seriously not very happy at ALL. He RARELY jumps into my lap, usually only Alexei's and Nicki's or more recently, JEn. But rarely me. He's in my lap. He's overseeing my writing now and i'll get him to spell check my post!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Some of our dogs have not liked thunder, but we only get it about once every 3 years or so. I love thunder and lightening storms, but they are rare here in St.John's. Too close to the cold Atlantic Ocean I am told.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night Jeanne... sleep tight. 

Thank you for the comprehensive update on your son and how he's doing and feeling. I'll will keep him in my thoughts, I do know the pain of broken bones and it sounds like he had more than that as well. He sounds like a trooper though... he will come through...


----------



## Dr.G.

"He sounds like a trooper though... he will come through..." True, Diane, as is Jeanne.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Sharon, I could care less if you were offended. The fact of the matter is that many long time posters here, me included have pretty much had it with the childish fantasy crap.
> 
> I have never been called obnoxious by anyone here, but I am fed up with what is happening to the Shang. I call things as I see them, honestly and open and if you can't deal with that, well you have options, as do I, but one of them is not to sit by and watch the demise without protest.
> 
> It is postings like this with demands for more pictures that has driven away many posters here who were long time members and used to participate with real world interchange, not "tummy puppy" fluff. Sorry if that offends, but the fact of the matter is that it has offended many of those who used to post regularly and I miss their input. I miss hearing about their jobs and their families and there desires and their tough times when we tried to be supportive and help. and I sure don't care for the mood swings and the depression that seem to have taken over the thread in recent months. I certainly don't miss what passes for interchange here now.
> 
> Try speaking about what the Shang really is when you have thousands of posts here, or even a few thousand like Margaret or Warren or some of the others who won't visit here now due to the flights of fantasy that go on now.
> 
> Yep, I'm bitter and that is just my way of reacting to the wholesale change for the worse here.


I agree 100%!! I couldn't have said it better myself. I still thumb through the Shang on occasion hoping it will return to the older ways but I am losing hope. You won't see me post here again unless there is a wholesale return to the previous form. 

Like you, I miss it. Colour me slightly bitter. Maybe we should open a new 'coffee shop'.


----------



## sharonmac09

oh yes I forgot that Vicki asked what I had for supper! I simply had leftover Caesar salad mixed with shredded coleslaw and carrots and leftover steak chopped up and sprinkled onto the salad! That's it! Nothing sumptuous for this household!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sounds good to me!*



sharonmac09 said:


> oh yes I forgot that Vicki asked what I had for supper! I simply had leftover Caesar salad mixed with shredded coleslaw and carrots and leftover steak chopped up and sprinkled onto the salad! That's it! Nothing sumptuous for this household!


Well, your supper sounds better than what i concoct! You don't want to know what my stuff looks like. Even the doggies look at it questioningly! 

I had no idea that thunder only appeared once in a while on the Atlantic coast. I am constantly amazed by what i learn every day. Good lord, I wish I'd been born a bit later so that i could have had the wonder of the net as the reference library back then! What I meant is that had I been born later, as in so I am now younger, I would have the net for the larger portion of my formal education rather than now after my brain has become rusty! Whew, the English language is so easy to misconstrue! 

Well, we FINALLY have satellite back on but the storms are still ripping the sound barriers apart! You sound like my mom Dr. G, who lived on the WEST coast. She also loved the storms. I grew up on the prairies and do not really care for storms at all. They don't scare me but I don't like them. I don't know why. They are very acoustically interesting aren't they?

Hi Dreambirdie! how's Fidget?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis, those present and departed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A special good night, and good luck, to Adam. Peace and good health to you in the coming months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Here's a bit of fluff to comfort you this evening, and bring a smile to your heart. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nitey nite*

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, and all the baby plus adult G-doxies! Wow Dr. G, your family has suddenly expanded!

It was an incredibly active day in the Shang and I don't know the last time that my system got such a complete workout! Whew! But some amazing people have arrived injecting a fresh perspective and like any living system, LIFE! 

For those of you who have power, hahahaa, plus insomnia, I'm sure there will as Jeanne pointed out, SOMEONE to 'talk' to.

For anyone who wants to talk, just tell us what's up! Enquiring minds always want to know. Thank you all for a day well spent for a change. Now my kids can yell at me for being online all day!
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*NAme that Fluff!*

Wait Dr. G! you can't post and run! Who is that Fluff?? Is she from the last set of pups? Miss Daisy's group?? Aiiiyiiii!
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Wait Marc, who is this cutie? This has to be Bridget as a pup! 

Good nite everyone!


----------



## ciaochiao

*New but old*

Good morning to some, good nite to others. Just before finally giving my system a well-deserved break, I wanted to try and emulate Dr. G's method of friendship. In the incredible spirit of kindness and warmth, pervasive throughout the Shang's very, very busy day, I thought that perhaps we might like to 'start' our morning reading this, while noshing on one of Mrs. G's HOMEMADE bagels in Chez Marc. And I also believe I should have corrected myself, it's Hair of the Doxie isn't it Dr. G?

And hey you! Sharon, it LOOKS like a rant but it ain't so! Read on, I think you'll appreciate it! Thanks to all of you again, for making the Shang exactly Paradise but NOT Lost! Here you go...

Desiderata
Max Ehrman
1926

Go placidly amid the noise and haste, 
and remember what peace there may be in silence.
As far as possible, without surrender, be on good terms with all persons.
Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others,
even to the dull and ignorant; they too have their story.

Avoid loud and aggressive persons, they are vexations to the spirit.
If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter,
for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.
Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans.

Keep interested in your own career, however humble;
it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.
Exercise caution in your business affairs, 
for the world is full of trickery.
But let this not blind you to what virtue there is;
many persons strive for high ideals,
and everywhere life is full of heroism.

Be yourself. Especially do not feign affection. 
Neither be cynical about love;
for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment 
it is as perennial as the grass.
Take kindly the counsel of the years, 
gracefully surrendering the things of youth.
Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune.
But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings.
Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.

Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself.
You are a child of the universe no less than the trees and the stars;
you have a right to be here. And whether or not it is clear to you,
no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.

Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive Him to be.
And whatever your labors and aspirations, 
in the noisy confusion of life, keep peace with your soul. 
With all its sham, drudgery and broken dreams,
it is still a beautiful world. 
Be cheerful. Strive to be happy.

Max Ehrman​


----------



## SINC

> Here's a bit of fluff to comfort you this evening, and bring a smile to your heart.


Well, well, it would seem that you have made a decision to roost with the flight of fantasy birds Marc, now admittedly posting "fluff" yourself.

I have always had great respect for you Marc, but it would seem that you have made a choice that I cannot abide.

Think about it. You have encouraged the near psychotic ramblings of borderline cases over the core of the Shang membership for the past many years.

The disjointed ramblings of a relatively few new posters who spew volumes of nonsense and make demands of you, all the while worshipping you as some kind of mentor, founding father and perfect person here in the Shang.

You have successfully driven away the very core of those who made the Shang what it was by encouraging the frantic and frenzied ramblings of the barely balanced.

Gone are Treena, Margaret, Scott, Warren, rgray, Elaine and now me.

So I bid you adieu and leave you to soak in the instability that will surely become the Shang when the current crop of your favoured "new" posters entirely swamp the former serene and sensible Shang.

Those days are gone now and I trust that you will enjoy your new worshippers. As one disappointed member PM'd me, " I came to find the fantasies (puppies in particular) tedious and was uncomfortable reading the shared pathologies."

I wish you well and hope that when this current crop of semi stable posters disappear in fits of depression as they surely will, you find solace in the lonesome place the Shang is sure to become.

'Tis a sad ending to a once enjoyable experience. If you will forgive the dog reference, lap it up.

-30-


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quick breakfast for one and all since I am busy grading all week. Enjoy.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all!

I just heard the weather reports this morning and Southern Ontario (Toronto and westward) had a tremendous thunder storm show yesterday and will continue on today! Parts of Hamilton is flooded! WOW! :yikes::yikes:

Good morning Marc, how are you on this fine morning?


----------



## Sonal

Hi Sharon,

Yes, we had huge thunderstorms yesterday, though this morning I'm seeing weak sunshine, so I think (hope?) they are over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was sad to read your last posting. If you recall, Jeanne wrote the following -- "I enjoy the fantasy and Fluff here - but this thread has also become to me - and to others - a support group in its own way, whether you like that or not. It has become a place to reach out to when loneliness sets in - I know that there will be someone here when I log in. And it has brought a smile to my face many times when I simply wished to just give up. Life is not easy. But the Shang has been fun and has often made me laugh or smile." That is why I posted a picture of Belle last night. I thought that it might bring a smile to her at a time when she could really use a smile. No more, no less. I used the word "fluff" since it was the term she used. If she liked RVs, would you not post a picture of your motor home to help her just now?

I am only one person here in The Shang. I have not chosen sides. I have tried to moderate my own postings and topics of discussion and pictures posted. What others post, and the topics they discuss, be it depression, injuries, roofing, dogs, vacations, etc, are totally beyond my control. I am just one of many posters here in The Shang. Over the years, some have come and stayed, some have come and gone. All are free to do so whenever they want due to their own free will. No one person has control, or should have control, over who comes and goes here in The Shang. There is no rule book to guide our actions. We don't always get along or agree, but that is Life. Here in The Shang, we share parts of our lives, be they the deep parts or "the fluff", but everything is a reflection of who we are as people in real life. This is how, in my opinion, it should be for all of us.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I just heard the weather reports this morning and Southern Ontario (Toronto and westward) had a tremendous thunder storm show yesterday and will continue on today! Parts of Hamilton is flooded! WOW! :yikes::yikes:
> 
> Good morning Marc, how are you on this fine morning?


Morning, Sharon. I am fine this fine sunny morning. How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hi Sharon,
> 
> Yes, we had huge thunderstorms yesterday, though this morning I'm seeing weak sunshine, so I think (hope?) they are over.


Morning, Sonal. I would truly like to hear of your thoughts and experiences teaching literacy to an adult learner. I tip my hat to you and to all other volunteers who work with learners, regardless of age, and literacy. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

I really must go and grade now. See y'all later. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## sharonmac09

For all of the posters past, present and future the shang embodies the essence of the last two stanzas of "Desiderata":
View attachment 10117


The shang is for anyone who wishes to post whatever his/her heart desire - may it be serious, humourous or fluff. The shang's members can also be used as a virtual support group if you so desire.


----------



## bhil

SINC said:


> Well, well, it would seem that you have made a decision to roost with the flight of fantasy birds Marc, now admittedly posting "fluff" yourself.
> 
> I have always had great respect for you Marc, but it would seem that you have made a choice that I cannot abide.
> 
> Think about it. You have encouraged the near psychotic ramblings of borderline cases over the core of the Shang membership for the past many years.
> 
> The disjointed ramblings of a relatively few new posters who spew volumes of nonsense and make demands of you, all the while worshipping you as some kind of mentor, founding father and perfect person here in the Shang.
> 
> You have successfully driven away the very core of those who made the Shang what it was by encouraging the frantic and frenzied ramblings of the barely balanced.
> 
> Gone are Treena, Margaret, Scott, Warren, rgray, Elaine and now me.
> 
> So I bid you adieu and leave you to soak in the instability that will surely become the Shang when the current crop of your favoured "new" posters entirely swamp the former serene and sensible Shang.
> 
> Those days are gone now and I trust that you will enjoy your new worshippers. As one disappointed member PM'd me, " I came to find the fantasies (puppies in particular) tedious and was uncomfortable reading the shared pathologies."
> 
> I wish you well and hope that when this current crop of semi stable posters disappear in fits of depression as they surely will, you find solace in the lonesome place the Shang is sure to become.
> 
> 'Tis a sad ending to a once enjoyable experience. If you will forgive the dog reference, lap it up.
> 
> -30-


OK, I just caugt up on the weekend's activites, and I don't know if Don will be back to look for any follow up to his post, but I will post in defense of Marc for the fluff comment. I don't think Marc has chosen sides, or posted anything other than what he would have normally.

That being said, I am finding myself on the side of Don, Warren, Elaine, et al. Somewhere along the way I went from the person who went back and read every post ever written in the Shang, and even it's predecessor the Monster Thread to just skimming posts looking for any relevant news from people. It no longer feels like the same place anymore (not to say that I'm not guilty of posting to the fantasy and fluff side, I won't deny that I have), and it's obvious that the Shang core has changed from who it was to a new set of people. This is neither bad nor good, the people themselves are still fantastic people, it's just a different set of people aside from Marc who has been there since the beginning.

I think I'm going to add myself to "checking out" list for now. I'm sure I will check back in from time to time to see how everyone is doing, because it would drive me crazy not to know, but coming to the Shang on a daily basis now feels like it is a thing of the past. Take care everyone.

BTW: Jeanne I'm sorry to hear about your son. I wish him speedy recovery.


----------



## Rps

Hello All: Thought I'd drop in and see how everyone is doing this morning. Was a mixed emotion weekend here, as my second eldest son had to report to his unit on Saturday. It is with mixed emotions that we want him to do well and are concerned where that road leads...... 2011 can't come fast enough for me.

Anyway have a great day! I'm off to clear out my garage and basement as we make plans to move to Windsor.


----------



## Rps

Sonal, re post #47573, I, too, would like to hear of how you are doing.... I can always use help in lesson design and delivery. Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Back for a quick coffee break. Sharon, I also liked the last two lines of "Desiderata". I am not really a religious person, but I do "strive to be happy" and one with myself. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sean. Sorry to see you go from here in The Shang. You were always a valued member of our family, and shall always be a person of honor and value. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello All: Thought I'd drop in and see how everyone is doing this morning. Was a mixed emotion weekend here, as my second eldest son had to report to his unit on Saturday. It is with mixed emotions that we want him to do well and are concerned where that road leads...... 2011 can't come fast enough for me.
> 
> Anyway have a great day! I'm off to clear out my garage and basement as we make plans to move to Windsor.


Afternoon, Robert-paul. I can't say that I can truly understand what you are feeling right now, in that I was drafted but my son is safe and sound here in Canada. However, if he ever chose to go into the Canadian forces, I would be proud, but, as you are right now, concerned. 

May he have a safe tour of duty, wherever he is stationed, and may his roads lead him back to you and home. That is my hope for you. Peace ............. now more than ever.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc. it is a weird feeling this, but he knows what he is doing and who am I to challenge his decision. I know he will be fine ... My youngest son lost one of his best friends in Afghanistan a couple of years ago. In our town you can't buy a single piece of yellow ribbon. Not sure what they do in NFLD, but here they line the 401 when a fallen soldier comes home. They even stand in the highway with an honour review. There must be thousands of people on bridges along the road they call "The Highway of Heroes". I hear that the loved ones appreciate the showing of support. I'm not sure, and hope I never have to find out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sonal, re post #47573, I, too, would like to hear of how you are doing.... I can always use help in lesson design and delivery. Rp


Robert-paul, I have been asked to help out with our Association of New Canadians re literacy. I am to do a workshop for them in the Fall. It is interesting working with professionals who have English as their second language. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc. it is a weird feeling this, but he knows what he is doing and who am I to challenge his decision. I know he will be fine ... My youngest son lost one of his best friends in Afghanistan a couple of years ago. In our town you can't buy a single piece of yellow ribbon. Not sure what they do in NFLD, but here they line the 401 when a fallen soldier comes home. They even stand in the highway with an honour review. There must be thousands of people on bridges along the road they call "The Highway of Heroes". I hear that the loved ones appreciate the showing of support. I'm not sure, and hope I never have to find out.


With about 15% of the Canadian armed forces from NL, we pay close attention to the situation abroad. The communities of those fallen have a ceremony, but the province pays respect as well, from the Premier down to the common person with a minute of silence at some point in the day.

May you be proud and have your son return safe and sound. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rp- Earlier this year I visited my parents in Newcastle. Both to and from the airport I travelled the 401 and in both times I was actually awestrucked and humbled seeing all these people on the overpasses. Just tremendous Rp. Tremendous.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Rp- Earlier this year I visited my parents in Newcastle. Both to and from the airport I travelled the 401 and in both times I was actually awestrucked and humbled seeing all these people on the overpasses. Just tremendous Rp. Tremendous.


Yes, ordinary Canadians showing respect for extraordinary Canadians.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend emailed this URL with some Mark Twain motivational posters, and I thought I would share it with all of you. 

Mark Twain Motivational Posters | Sloshspot Blog


----------



## ciaochiao

*May....*



Rps said:


> Thanks Marc. it is a weird feeling this, but he knows what he is doing and who am I to challenge his decision. I know he will be fine ... My youngest son lost one of his best friends in Afghanistan a couple of years ago. In our town you can't buy a single piece of yellow ribbon. Not sure what they do in NFLD, but here they line the 401 when a fallen soldier comes home. They even stand in the highway with an honour review. There must be thousands of people on bridges along the road they call "The Highway of Heroes". I hear that the loved ones appreciate the showing of support. I'm not sure, and hope I never have to find out.


HELLO SHANGRI LA!!!

Don't you DARE comment on my lazy derriere Sharon!!!! I went to sleep at 815 and awakened at 2. That is still the customary 6 hours mais non?

Dr. G, you are still plugging through grading! You poor, poor man - richer in many ways I am sure, since you can actually see the fruits of your labor in your student's written words.

Rp: I will now officially keep in my heart, your son along with others who are with courage and sacrifice, serving our country. It is extremely coincidental that you speak of the Highway of Heroes. The Star did a brief article about it yesterday under the title 'Peacekeeping/1974 Dark Time for....' I must confess, that I am also a frequent poster on the Star's boards. Yesterday, I read the article then read the op-posts. Ummm, needless to say, another poster greatly insulted our military and hence, I did what I tend to do - fired a shot back. I don't like watching the procession because it just brings me to tears for hours. I do however, try to at least ay a silent prayer to my God and ask for the safe and speedy return of our boys and girls. 

Admittedly, I do not support the REASON they are there but that is mired in great debate, confused more so by surreptitious motives from political puppet-masters oft disguised in sheep's clothing. My own uncles were WW II vets and more than a few of my friends fought and some NOT, in vietnam. My best friend of over 25 years fought in Bosnia and I have read his journals. They have brought me both nightmares and deep, deep sadness. There is so little in place to assist our soldiers when they return from any war. This angers me. I have some comfort however RP, that your son will have you and your family to love and support him upon return. Knowing, or at least getting to know what a wise and wonderful person you are, Rp, gives everyone here, comfort. 

You said that your son knows what he is doing - by that, are you saying he has a focussed career path? What are his dreams Rp? Sometimes, when we truly listen to others with open hearts and minds, we learn so much more not only about them, but ourselves. Listening to the younger generation, filled with hopes, dreams, goals, and optimism often gives me a form of emotional levity that cannot be achieved through the jaded cynicism only too pervasive in our community/society.

I'm quite sure a few others here would also like to hear about your son- could you perhaps divulge a bit more?

We are with you Rp. We share your emotional dichotomy. We support him but as parents ourselves, share your loving trepidation. And you're quite right, 2011 couldn't come fast enough for me either. Together, we'll pass that time in a blink of our eye friend!
Vicki


----------



## Rps

Vicki, thank you for those kind words. I appreciate them. Also, I really enjoyed the Twain posters Marc, I take it he is a form of inspiration for you ... or, did you choose your avatar because of resemblance? While I like: reading, dogs, and the banjo, I could have just as easily selected Mr. Six as my avatar, since we have a strong resemblance with each other.


----------



## ciaochiao

*3rd That!!*



Rps said:


> Vicki, thank you for those kind words. I appreciate them. Also, I really enjoyed the Twain posters Marc, I take it he is a form of inspiration for you ... or, did you choose your avatar because of resemblance? While I like: reading, dogs, and the banjo, I could have just as easily selected Mr. Six as my avatar, since we have a strong resemblance with each other.


Mark Twain was a brilliant writer. So I 3rd that thought from Rp Dr. G!! Thanks - as they shall be passed on to my own children!

Umm Rp, at times I am very, very dense. Who is Mr. Six?
Vicki


----------



## Cameo

Rps - you have a brave boy, joining the military. Too scarey for a parent I think. It is hard enough trying to protect them at home. My thoughts are with you and your family.
I bet you are proud of him though.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Echoed*



Cameo said:


> Rps - you have a brave boy, joining the military. Too scarey for a parent I think. It is hard enough trying to protect them at home. My thoughts are with you and your family.
> I bet you are proud of him though.


Jeanne, you are right on with your comments! I think Rp's son is EXTREMELY brave. But as you've indicated as well, Rp is bloody brave as well. I could not bear the thought of my kids in the military, police, or firefighting. I just can't. The eldest here thought about it and while my friend in Regina/Moose Jaw somewhat encouraged it, I am far too histrionic in nature. i'd likely end up going over with him just to know if he got home that night! HEYYYYYY, MAYBE I'M THE SECRET WEAPON!! Tell me, WHO is more a zealot that a PARENT???? yes, can you see it now? Afghan troops withdraw after harangued by Canadian parent, VC. It is reported that the soldiers were quickly being driven insane by Ms. C's persistent attacks on their manner of teeth-brushing. A peace agreement is now being drafted.....

All kidding aside, i'm quite serious. To combat zealots, it takes zealots. Zealots with about the same strength in whatever it is they are zealous about. Any thoughts on this?

How's Adam today Jeanne? What's he being given for pain? Is he now in thumb pain from hopefully, playing video games with the cousins? HAVE YOU EATEN TODAY JEANNE??
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Who is...*

Dr. G,
Sharon and I are debating something only you can settle- don't worry, it's an easy one.

Last night, for Jeanne, you posted a beautiful pic of a Fluff puppy. WHO IS THAT FLUFF PUPPY//

An answer will surely stop an impending war!
Thank you!
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Vicki, you wanna fight? You're on!  Although I do admit that the puppy looks to be too large to be Belle. Unless there is another puppy with the same name from an earlier litter.


----------



## ciaochiao

*You win!*

Sharon, YOU WIN!! That is Belle! Wowee! She's gone from Tummy pup to Fluff puppy! There is a reason I did not see that, which will become apparent in the next post. But I concede, YOU WIN!!!
Vicki


----------



## Rps

Hi Vicki, Mr. Six is the character used to advertise SIX FLAGS theme parks .... I have changed my avatar to show you, as I think I look a lot like him.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Crystal Towers*



bhil said:


> "...skimming posts looking for any relevant news from people. It (not to say that I'm not guilty of posting to the fantasy and fluff side, I won't deny that I have), and it's obvious that the Shang core has changed from who it was to a new set of people. This is neither bad nor good, the people themselves are still fantastic people, it's just a different set of people aside from Marc who has been there since the beginning.


The abbreviated quote extracts the 'kindest' portions of this post.

This is the last time I will honor a post such as this, in the Shang of which there have been TWO, today IN SPITE of the fact that the SHANG was replete with incredibly wonderful vibes yesterday.

I take great offense to the label of psychotic. Whether or not I or anyone else may be is surely not for an unqualified, uneducated group of self-aggrandizing individuals to assess. While I have formal educations that WOULD permit me a medical diagnoses for others, I refrain. They have not asked.

I am also tired of posters treating the Shang as if it is a Twitteresque place. If you don’t have a cell phone, then get one. You’ll enjoy that form of mundane banter far more.

No one in their right mind wants to listen to another’s ramblings about:
1)	friends dying
2)	unreasonable employers
3)	vehicular repairs
4)	radio-styled reports of their travels (ie, blow by blow accounts)
5) what you are doing every moment of your day

This list could continue ad infinitum. The only people who will politely listen are:
1)	someone you are monetarily remunerating
2)	someone you have great power to oppress
3)	FAMILY

With some of you, I rather doubt that I have to remind you that your own families aren’t necessarily people you affiliate with. As such, the Shang is a family. And as all families, has members with varied views. When those views collide in irreconcilable manners, the individuals separate. For married couples it could be called, hmmmm, DIVORCE? Death is another relief.

If you don’t want to read it, then don’t. The past two months of the verbal refuse I have seen is quite enough. Dr. G is what I consider, the mentor and keeper of the Shang. Although he humbly turns this accolade away, I will not. Dr. G has, for ALL OF YOU, been the consummate therapist. Nary a time did he turn any of your comments into anything but valid emotions. What did you, those ‘OLD CORE MEMBERS' do? Bore me frankly, with your pedantic accounts of travels, illnesses, reluctant employers, oppressive presentations, ad nauseum. The ‘passions’ you held dear to your heart were not mine yet I found Dr. G validating your miseries. But you didn't hesitate ONCE before opining your unsolicited thoughts about pictures I DID find interesting. 

Diane, I don’t share your views on mediating this at all. In fact, Dr. G and the Shang have been extremely compassionate to your struggles. Yet you ask that someone who calls your posts: _“…the near psychotic ramblings of borderline cases over the core of the Shang membership for the past many years.”_ TO STAY?

I am heavily involved in politics at the civic and provincial levels in Toronto. I can disguise my thoughts so that they will appear magnanimous. At this time however, I choose candor. If those of you who insist upon TELLING US that you are going feel that we would ‘miss you’, then why do you feel the need to inform all? There are functions on this site that permit something called, ‘Private Messaging’. By all means, if a member ‘misses another’, they can use this very easy ‘button’. What instead it demonstrates, is a high degree of arrogance and vanity - or what a former member termed, "...conceit." For those of you who purport your psychological prowess, perhaps the term, 'delusions of grandeur' is more suitable. 

I will not miss the consistent assaults on anyone here but in particular, a man who has shown nothing but a peaceful, welcome, and generous nature to each and everyone of you. Dr. G in fact, did something none of the rest could: maintain a form of compromise even though it was regarding something he loved. And forgive my lack or erudition, but what exactly is 'MODERATION;? Did any of you demonstrate, feasibly, the meaning? Shame on you all. There are always new people joining the boards and with that, the dynamic nature of a living system will continue to thrive LONG after other unnecessary organisms have perished. Here’s a suggestion: DO start your own ‘club’ and DO call it the Ivory Tower or if you’d like, Crystal Tower. That way, you can live in your glass houses and throw stones at each other.

I apologize profusely to Dr. G. I know that this is not the spirit he has maintained. i am, unfortunately, not Dr. G. I am simply put, sick of the pontificating garbage from dictatorial morons. And yes, there IS a difference between Idiot and Moron. So for Dr. G, please forgive me. This is not the Verbage Dump of a Fascist regime. I will now return to the original essence of the Shang as it SHOULD be. FREE.

Vicki


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> The abbreviated quote extracts the 'kindest' portions of this post.
> 
> This is the last time I will honor a post such as this, in the Shang of which there have been TWO, today IN SPITE of the fact that the SHANG was replete with incredibly wonderful vibes yesterday.
> 
> I take great offense to the label of psychotic. Whether or not I or anyone else may be is surely not for an unqualified, uneducated group of self-aggrandizing individuals to assess. While I have formal educations that WOULD permit me a medical diagnoses for others, I refrain. They have not asked.
> 
> I am also tired of posters treating the Shang as if it is a Twitteresque place. If you don’t have a cell phone, then get one. You’ll enjoy that form of mundane banter far more.
> 
> No one in their right mind wants to listen to another’s ramblings about:
> 1)	friends dying
> 2)	unreasonable employers
> 3)	vehicular repairs
> 4)	radio-styled reports of their travels (ie, blow by blow accounts)
> 5) what you are doing every moment of your day
> 
> 
> Vicki


I have tried to refrain from weighing in on this discussion, but now I feel I must.

Up until a few months ago, the Shang was a place that I dropped in every morning with my first cup of coffee. No more.

Vicki, you and a few others have spoiled the place. Your long rambling posts make it nearly impossible to make any sense of what others post. I refuse to read your long posts and I think I "hinted" at one time that maybe you could scale back a bit. You continue. I know that I speak for many people as evidenced by the people who have left, that your long posts are spoiling the place. 

Two things. A plaque that my boss had on his wall. "Lord, fill my mouth with useful stuff, and nudge me when I've said enough" 

And, an long time friend who was an addictions counsellor had this on his coffee mug: "If one person calls you a horse, you can safely discount it. If a bunch of people call you a horse, you'd better start looking for hay."

I object to you suggesting that those of us who have tried to discourage the psychotic ramblings are "uneducated" - perhaps we are educated in the only way that matters. Maybe we are in recovery from the type of blather that has been spewed around here lately and we know that enabling the behaviour is at best not helping and at worst, doing grave harm.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Vicki, thank you for those kind words. I appreciate them. Also, I really enjoyed the Twain posters Marc, I take it he is a form of inspiration for you ... or, did you choose your avatar because of resemblance? While I like: reading, dogs, and the banjo, I could have just as easily selected Mr. Six as my avatar, since we have a strong resemblance with each other.


Robert-paul, I always liked Twain's books, as well as his sense of humor. I look nothing like him ................ yet.

Went to Six Flags in Atlanta when I was working on my doctorate at the Univ. of Georgia.


----------



## sharonmac09

*ok......*

Ok..... some people are tossing around words such as psychotic, ramblings, flights of fantasy birds, disjointed, volumes of nonsense, etc. to intentionally hurt some of us here and why? 

Guys, the use of the word 'psychotic' is especially disturbing to be tossing at us and let me inform you of the definition of this word:

"The narrowest definition of psychotic is restricted to delusions or prominent hallucinations, with the hallucinations occurring in the absence of insight into their pathological nature"

Source: Schizophrenia and Other Psychotic Disorders

So by this definition we are obviously not psychotic. Some of these people who are tossing these labels at us are delusional if they think we are psychotic!

Those of you who are complaining, the one thing I can't understand is why can't you skim over some of the submissions if they are not of any interest to you? If you don't like long posts then skim over them! If you don't like reading hardships both mental and physical then skim over them! If you don't like reading vacation accounts, postings of new stories in a certain member's website then skim over them! If you don't like pets, then skim over them! I could go on and on but you get my drift. 

Yes I know I'm one of the newer members and I do admit that many of the submissions do not interest me in the least but I don't tell anybody here to tone it down or to use "moderation" because it is rude.

Do any of you departed members understand what I am trying to do convey to you?
If any of you understand then I believe many of you owe most of us apologies.

Thank you for reading my longest post ever in ehmac!
Sharon


----------



## Rps

*Some reading is suggested!*

Okay let's take a breath shall we. Have any of you read the Guns of August by Barb Tuchman .... I'm thinking that now would be a good time to do so.

Take care and I will talk to you later.

Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay let's take a breath shall we. Have any of you read the Guns of August by Barb Tuchman .... I'm thinking that now would be a good time to do so.
> 
> Take care and I will talk to you later.
> 
> Rp


An excellent book, Robert-paul, and a realistic suggestion. For the past couple of days, I have been feeling like a cross between King Albert I of Belgium and US President Woodrow Wilson. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Can we simply start over? 

I have left some late night dessert in the Cafe Chez Marc. I am not telling anyone what it is, it is a surprise. Please enjoy.

I think summer finally arrived in Ontario. It is extremely hot and humid and we are expecting thunderstorms they say for tonight and the next day.

I did the ceiling in the rental house I have been working on - I am stuccoing it with texture paint and I will go in tomorrow to see how that has dried. I may need another coat.

Has anyone else used Behr porch and floor paint inside their house? It took almost a month for my kitchen floor to stop feeling tacky. My son suggests that I thin the paint out a bit - but I have never done this. Any help would be appreciated.

Have a nice night all. Sleep tight everyone.

PS. Yes, I did eat today. My son was more coherent today and they were trying to figure out the best way of bathing. I suggested he stick to the sponge bath for a bit.
I didn't go see him - trying not to smother  - but spoke to him on the phone.


----------



## Rps

Hi Jeanne, glad to hear that your son is on the mend, albeit a longer one than you would like I'm sure. Haven't used Behr, but with this humid weather it will take paint quite a long time to dry I'm sure.

A long time ago my wife's sister [ I think she was about 16 at the time ] broke both her legs in a skiing accident. I remember placing her on a chair which had an adjustable back and tipped it back. Her brother and I carried her into the bathroom so we could wash her hair. They had a swedish shower head. My wife helped tipping her back and I crawled in the tub with the shower head and washed her hair. Somewhere someone has the photos.... we still laugh at that t this day!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good News!*

Jeanne, it is WONDERFUL new that Adam is coherent. That is why you can eat today! Good for you and Adam!

I will always take suggestions for reading as it expands the mind. Unfortunately, too many people feel that mind expansion is a waste of time. Therein lays what i feel society lacks: education. One can have four degrees from university yet still be quite ignorant - using the formal definition of the word. The only path to the elimination of this ignorance is education. This is one of the reasons I so avidly support educators who hold close, their craft. 

Sharon, I will read your link asap! I have a few unexpected guests here and as the 'host', I must be, HOSPITABLE!!

I am so darn encouraged however, to know that your son is doing well Jeanne. As for you, Ms. Sharon, I again bow. I did not think that would be little Belle! Thank you for reading when I was not.

Rp, you must try the dessert Jeanne has left for us. I'm certain it will taste as good as your roast and Dr. G's fajitas!

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that you son is on the mend, Jeanne.

"Can we simply start over?" In New York City, when we were kids and had a disagreement over a call at the plate in punch ball, we would call out "Do Over!!". This fully satisfied no one, but everyone got back to playing once again and since we never really kept score, it was part of the fun of being a kid in summer. 

Not sure if it will help in this situation, however, since we are not kids ................ and we are not in New York City. Still, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. You need a "time out" from the woes that have been plaguing you recently. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Okay let's take a breath shall we. Have any of you read the Guns of August by Barb Tuchman .... I'm thinking that now would be a good time to do so.
> 
> Take care and I will talk to you later.
> 
> Rp


I haven't read the book! I shall check it out! Thanks Rp



Dr.G. said:


> Glad to hear that you son is on the mend, Jeanne.
> 
> "Can we simply start over?" In New York City, when we were kids and had a disagreement over a call at the plate in punch ball, we would call out "Do Over!!". This fully satisfied no one, but everyone got back to playing once again and since we never really kept score, it was part of the fun of being a kid in summer.
> 
> Not sure if it will help in this situation, however, since we are not kids ................ and we are not in New York City. Still, we shall see.


So true Marc, we are not kids and yet we are still kids at heart!



Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Jeanne, my dear friend. You need a "time out" from the woes that have been plaguing you recently. Paix, mon amie.


time out Jeanne! Now you can rest assured that your boy will be ok and that we all can breath a sigh of relief that both of you will be fine. 

Good nighty nitey Marc and don't let the bed bugs bite!

As for the rest of us we are not ready to turn in yet!


----------



## Dreambird

Vicki, I think I might have missed something... did someone call your posts "near psychotic ramblings... or mine for that matter? I've been busy with house etc. and doing a lot of speed reading through here so It would be easy for me to miss something.
I didn't ask for a mediator... I just don't want people that I've grown used seeing and like seeing here to leave. Any of you... I really don't know what to do... 

This one is tearing me up right now, I can't and won't take sides. I'm sorry... 




ciaochiao said:


> Diane, I don’t share your views on mediating this at all. In fact, Dr. G and the Shang have been extremely compassionate to your struggles. Yet you ask that someone who calls your posts: _“…the near psychotic ramblings of borderline cases over the core of the Shang membership for the past many years.”_ TO STAY?
> Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine traditional breakfast with everyone's favorites is being made as each of you arise to face the day. Enjoy. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc!

Another cloudy day with a chance of showers!

So how are you today Marc? Have you finished grading the papers yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc!
> 
> Another cloudy day with a chance of showers!
> 
> So how are you today Marc? Have you finished grading the papers yet?


Morning, Sharon. Rain here this morning as well.

I shall be finished grading by the 21st when I submit all of my grades. Then I will be able to start summer holidays. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Good morning All: How is everyone this morning. I'm just finishing my first cup of French Vanilla. Two more and I'm ready to go. Say Marc, was this a summer course you were teaching? With September just around the corner you won't have many days left for a holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning All: How is everyone this morning. I'm just finishing my first cup of French Vanilla. Two more and I'm ready to go. Say Marc, was this a summer course you were teaching? With September just around the corner you won't have many days left for a holiday.


Morning, Robert-paul. French Vanilla coffee is one of my favorite blends of coffee.

I am teaching three sections of a grad course in the teaching of writing to students in grades K-12, with 15 grad students, all of whom are teachers, in each section. Each section averages about 3500 postings, but the course lasts 13 weeks.

I teach one section of an undergrad course aimed at helping pre and in-service teachers learn to assess and then prescribe instruction for students with language learning problems/disabilities. That section has 27 students.

I teach three sections of an undergrad course aimed at pre/in-service teachers from grades 7-12. The course deals with reading in the content areas, and most of my students are in the social sciences, math and hard sciences, along with a few in English and French.

All in all, it is an interesting summer, just a long summer, since I taught four sections of the undergrad courses in Intersession, which is 6 weeks. 

Still, it paid for all of the needed repairs to the house this summer, so it was worth it.

My wife and I are going to Nova Scotia for about a week in early Sept. once all of the pups are sent to their new homes. We still might keep one of the pups, which will "thrill" my son, since he is looking after our adult dogs. He loves the pups, but does not like cleaning up after them. We shall see.

What does the rest of the summer hold for you, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

Well, I'm pounding through my reading material and setting up my annotations. I'm basing my project on a Freirian / Wenger methodology, so I have to have that in order to submit my REB submission. We are still trying to buy a house in Windsor, we have our daughter home, she has been trying to find a job but it is tough in Ontario. She is going to Brock to pick up her second degree in Adult Education [ I think I can help her out there ] to go with her one in Psych. Gail is apprehensive about moving, but with the warmer weather , from a medical stand point, it will help here immensely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert-paul, Wenger as in Etienne Wenger and the "apprenticeship model"?


----------



## Rps

Re Post 47617, Yep. I plan on using his Communities of Practice model folded into an Inquiry Based curriculum. My goal is to have more advanced ESL learners [ and I can see the application in Literacy as well ] work together in a linked inquiry base. My thoughts are to first conduct a session on "questioning vs inquiry" then have them select a topic which is of interest to them.

We would then catalogue issues and concerns and match to similar interest participants. We would then build session which would include the 4 skills using their research and presentations developed. Each segment would involve a CoP where they informally reflect on the issues and try to develop actionable items. In a sense, formally informal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Re Post 47617, Yep. I plan on using his Communities of Practice model folded into an Inquiry Based curriculum. My goal is to have more advanced ESL learners [ and I can see the application in Literacy as well ] work together in a linked inquiry base. My thoughts are to first conduct a session on "questioning vs inquiry" then have them select a topic which is of interest to them.
> 
> We would then catalogue issues and concerns and match to similar interest participants. We would then build session which would include the 4 skills using their research and presentations developed. Each segment would involve a CoP where they informally reflect on the issues and try to develop actionable items. In a sense, formally informal.


Very interesting and very unique, Robert-paul. How will you be documenting their interactions and progress?


----------



## Rps

I plan on using presentations, journals, problem resolution methodology, group discussion, group critique, and any multi-media to assist them in mastering the subject matter of discussion and English. I am a strong believer in group think, so the more they can do for themselves the more they will take ownership and retain.

There will be a lot of hands on, initially, I think, but once they get going I can unleash the hounds.


----------



## KC4

*Holy COW!*

Lots has transpired since my last post! Sheesh! It is disappointing, and 'm not sure what to say about all the strong words/messages....perhaps nothing at all is the best strategy. 

I am in PEI currently. Little or no internet service where we are staying (beachside cabin at Thunder Cove near Darnley) . Right now I am borrowing my uncle's computer to just check in. 

Jeanne - I am so sorry to hear of Alan's accident - I hope that he recovers rapidly and without lingering issues. 

Kacey sends her well wishes to Alan too.

Kacey in typical form has adopted buckets of sea creatures, all now sporting names such as Frank, Bob (a clam that floats), Sam etc etc......she must return them all to the sea in due course though.....

Hope everyone is doing OK. Will try to check in again before we leave...


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I plan on using presentations, journals, problem resolution methodology, group discussion, group critique, and any multi-media to assist them in mastering the subject matter of discussion and English. I am a strong believer in group think, so the more they can do for themselves the more they will take ownership and retain.
> 
> There will be a lot of hands on, initially, I think, but once they get going I can unleash the hounds.


Authorship will lead to ownership which will lead to empowerment. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Kim. Say hello to PEI for me, the only Canadian province I have yet to experience. Sounds like you and Kacey are having a grand time. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> G'Day all.
> 
> Haven't been able to keep up to all the massaging going on.
> 
> Best to everybody to have a great day.


Same to you, MCB. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## screature

Good afternoon one and all. As seems to be my way I have been away for a while, I seem to be like the prodigal son who returns intermittently when the mood strikes. I hope every one is well. In reading some of the past post to catch up I am sorry to have heard of the unrest here in the Shang where it is normally a place of respite, peace and tranquillity. I guess despite the ideals of its name sake the Shang is still populated with human beings, complete with their fallibilities and imperfections.

Had I happened along sooner I would have liked to remind everyone of the title of a very now famous book by Richard Carlson, Ph.D. "Don’t Sweat the Small Stuff…and it’s all Small Stuff". At any rate things are what they are and... "thus we dance"...

Hey Marc, you have been in Atlantic Canada for how long now, and Still haven't made a pilgrimage to the land of foundation and signing of the original Constitution?? For shame... I hope it is in your plans to rectify this in the near future.


----------



## sharonmac09

:lmao::lmao:

And BTW Marc, that's in Charlottetown!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Good afternoon one and all. As seems to be my way I have been away for a while, I seem to like the prodigal son who returns intermittently when the mood strikes. I hope every one is well. In reading some of the past post to catch up I am sorry to have heard of the unrest here in the Shang where it is normally a place of respite, peace and tranquillity. I guess despite the ideals of its name sake the Shang is still populated with human beings, complete with their fallibilities and imperfections.
> 
> Had I happened along sooner I would have liked to remind everyone of the title of a very now famous book by Richard Carlson, Ph.D. "Don’t Sweat the Small Stuff…and it’s all Small Stuff". At any rate things are what they are and... "thus we dance"...
> 
> Hey Marc, you have been in Atlantic Canada for how long now, and Still haven't made a pilgrimage to the land of foundation and signing of the original Constitution?? For shame... I hope it is in your plans to rectify this in the near future.


S-Man has returned .................. get out the fatted calf.

Yes, sadly, we had hoped to go to PEI and NS this summer, but my summer session went too long and our funds were too short. Another time.

So, how has Life been treating you these days?

Great book, by the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> 
> And BTW Marc, that's in Charlottetown!


Yes, I know. It was a question on my citizenship test -- along with the names, political affiliations and ridings of the first three Canadian Prime Ministers. It was a trick question since Sir John A. was #1 and #3, sandwiching Alexander Mackenzie. I am amazed that I got all 50 questions correct, since I had to guess at the longitude and latidude of the SK borders, and the five main minerals that are exported from the Canadian Shield. The trick question for the non-English speaking citizens-to-be were listing the 10 Canadian provinces in chronological order, but in reverse alphabetical order, so that Quebec was first, followed by Ontario, Nova Scotia and New Brunswick for 1867.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - O Canada 1908 English Lyrics

Different words ............. different flag back in 1908.


----------



## Dr.G.

Or, for the non-traditionalist cat lovers ...................

YouTube - Canada Day - July 1st 2008


----------



## Dr.G.

I still like the old signoff from CBC TV 

YouTube - O Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Canada Day ............ plus 41 days ............. to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, I vote for number 3!

I watched the first one (1908) version because I had never heard the original. Thanks for posting it! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Marc, I vote for number 3!
> 
> I watched the first one (1908) version because I had never heard the original. Thanks for posting it! :clap::clap:


To be honest, I never heard that version as well, Sharon.

So, how are you on this fine rainy day?


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm fine, thanks Marc.

It's no longer raining but it is still overcast and rather on the chilly side... perhaps 20C.
Oh wait, the sun is poking out now!

Question: The book that Steve mentioned "Don't sweat the small stuff......", is it written in a textbook style or in the more everyday conversational style that a layman can follow? Is it a short volume? Thanks Marc.

Sharon


----------



## ciaochiao

*Fatted calf and...*

Hi Everyone!!

NO Sharon, I did NOT just get up!!!:lmao: But I 'heard' Dr. G talking about the fatted calf and piggy that I am, wanted to ensure I didn't miss out on the festivities! 

Steve..., I ALSO have not yet been there. I've done the rounds in the US, mainly because my mom 'made' me go, but not yet here! I am ashamed. I shall put that on my list of MUST DO, alongside reading your Carlson suggestion!

How is everyone? Dr. G, YOU have rain too?? This is the 2nd consecutive day that Toronto has weathered t-storms. AGAIN, my power and satellite are unstable or absent. Oh well, at least I now know where all my candles and lighters are!

GARETT! Hi ya 'Real Canadian Superhero'! Did you guys know that Steve and Garett actually (almost) form the name of someone I truly did idol worship as a little kid? Does anyone remember 'Hawaii Five-0'? The lead character was Steve McGarett!! I even went so far as to get the autograph plus a HUGE, i mean HUGE wall poster of the guy. 

When my connection is consistent, I shall definitely go to see Dr. G's youtube links. I don't know how you find them Dr. G, but your anthem/patriotic song links are always incredibly interesting! Hmmm, 1908 version? OK. Keep my fingers crossed for smooth videos!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> I'm fine, thanks Marc.
> 
> It's no longer raining but it is still overcast and rather on the chilly side... perhaps 20C.
> Oh wait, the sun is poking out now!
> 
> Question: The book that Steve mentioned "Don't sweat the small stuff......", is it written in a textbook style or in the more everyday conversational style that a layman can follow? Is it a short volume? Thanks Marc.
> 
> Sharon


Sharon, pouring rain for most of the day (which we really need) and 17C.

Here is the site you might find interesting about sweating and small stuff. :lmao:

Kristine Carlson and Richard Carlson's "Don't Sweat the Small Stuff" site


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Vicki. We need the rain ............ but it might prove difficult to roast the fatted calf outside if it keeps raining. Maybe we should order a pizza from the Cafe Chez Marc? I hear that they make The Screature Man's Special ............ with 13 different toppings ............... and their own special sauce and seasons.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Deep dish and thin crust!*



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Vicki. We need the rain ............ but it might prove difficult to roast the fatted calf outside if it keeps raining. Maybe we should order a pizza from the Cafe Chez Marc? I hear that they make The Screature Man's Special ............ with 13 different toppings ............... and their own special sauce and seasons.


Oh my Dr. G, you're quite right. The fatted calf shall become the soggy cow! Yummmmmm!!!! Those pizzas from Chez Marc sound HEAVENLY. 13 different toppings? WOW. Do they come in both thin crust and deep dish? Speaking of deep dish, has anyone here ever tried an Uno's pizza? They used to be my FAVORITE - outside of the Cafe Chez Marc pizzas of course! But the no longer have one in Toronto although they're still prevalent in the US. Gee, this is really making me hungry!
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

How's the weather in TO and southern Ontario now?


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon: quite warm right now. We were supposed to get a T-Banger but so far it hasn't hit Bowmanville.

Very Humid. Walked to the Metro store downtown [ if you can call it downtown here ] and got some stuff for a BBQ, which we just finished. Peppercorn burgers, baked potatoes and corn. My first feed of corn this year ... I guess you could say I'm a stalker


----------



## Cameo

Hi!

Rps - where in Ontario is Bowmanville? Dial up is not mapquest friendly or I would look it up myself.

We did not have a thunderstorm here - but it did rain for a short bit and that has cooled off the humidity here. Supposed to be a nice couple of days.

Adam seemed fine today - he braved a shower with help as I understand it and they soaked out all of his grazes and cuts and cleaned them up as the hospital only used antiseptic and didn't clean them up I guess. He was tired from the shower and walking around but he sounded fairly chipper. I guess he is going to brave a car ride tomorrow as his cousins are taking him to their cottage for a couple of days.

I doubt that I will be able to get into the September start for my course and will have to start it in January as I received some misinformation as to who had to pay for what and I can't afford the prerequisites at the moment. I am okay with this though, January isn't far off. I may be able to get EI to pay for the prerequisites but this I doubt would be done in time for the September start.

Anyhow, towels should be dry so off for my soak.

Have a nice night all and I left a treat on the counter.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I guess you could say I'm a stalker " Robert-paul, with jokes like that you should headline at this weekend's stand-up comedy fest at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, good news re Adam, disappointing news re your course. Still, with Adam on the mend, maybe now is not the best time to start the course. You need a bit of a break from your emotional roller coaster ride you have been experiencing these past few months.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have made a freshly brewed pot of herbal tea for any and all who need/want to relax and enjoy the silence of the evening.


----------



## Rps

Well Marc, I guess I'll get an ear full for that one. Jeanne, Bowmanville is about 50 Km east of Toronto and about 15KM east of Oshawa. In fact, Clarington, which is the municipal area which contains Bowmanville butts up against the Oshawa Townline.

What courses are you taking Jeanne? And I would be remiss if I did not say how glad I am that Adam is feeling better.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Light be the earth upon you, lightly rest."
Euripides


----------



## Dr.G.

"Besides the noble art of getting things done, there is a nobler art of leaving things undone. The wisdom of life consists in the elimination of nonessentials." 
Lin Yutang


----------



## Dr.G.

"Well Marc, I guess I'll get an ear full for that one. " Sign him up, someone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Must call it a night. The herbal tea is putting me to sleep. It has been a hectic day grading .......... but a calmer day here in The Shang. So, all in all, a good time to say "Paix, mes amis." 

Peace, all my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, a special good night to you and Adam. May each day bring you both some good news, physically, emotionally, financially and even academically. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Good night Marc, I'm watching the ball game so I'll be drifting off soon as well. Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert-paul, you headline at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club this Saturday night. You go on after the great European act of Dame Dana, the Düsseldorf Darling and her Dancing Doxies. This is their first North American stop on a gala tour which starts here in The Shang, and ends up at the White House. So, there will be many people watching you, since we are being televised live to all of Europe. "Break a leg."


----------



## Dr.G.

Toronto is beating the Yanks. Go Jays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"In my opinion, their last electable leader was Ed. Right now they have too broad a bent! " And the hits keep coming from Robert-paul, regardless of the thread.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yuk yuks!*

Dr. G, Rp: you both are kernel to this thread!!!!!:lmao::lmao::lmao:

All I can say is: Dr. G, Rp, YUK YUK'S HERE YOU COME!

I must go back and read all about it. But from what I glean, Adam is doing ok today Jeanne? That is the best news i've heard today. 

The weather in TO is like Rps: warm and humid. I'm just holding my breath to see if there will be more storms of the electrical variety. 

Rp, your supper fixins sound mighty good!!

Sharon, how's the weather THERE? 

Nitey nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, all the bigger and baby G-doxies! A special hello to my two favorite 'nieces', Bridget and Belle:love2:
Vicki


----------



## Rps

Hello Vicki. Yes Marc, the Jays are leading, however I'm a National League fan so I'm watching the Braves and Nationals. Braves are ahead 5 - 1. Believe me, in the early 90's I think I was the only Braves fan here in Ontario.

Vicki I have a nice and easy recipe for you if you like chicken. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## sharonmac09

Geez you guys are really yukking it up there!

Just returned from an essential buying trip that we all hate.. well at least I do anyways. Grocery Shopping!!!!

The temps here is a balmy 20C which is beautiful for sleeping!

4 - 3 for the Jays! YAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Maybe its me, Sharon, but I love grocery shopping. I sit down every Saturday morning and plan my grocery list ... yeah I know, some guys just know how to live!


----------



## sharonmac09

HOLY MACKEREL Rp!.... You are a man and you love grocery shopping? Are you married? If you are then your wife is so fortunate to have someone to go to the supermarket! Do you also enjoy shopping for clothes with your wife?


----------



## Rps

I draw the line at clothes. The true difference between men and women is not traced to an X or a Y, but how they buy clothes and shoes. A man has 1 pair of running shoes, 1 black pair, 1 brown pair, and if he works in a dangerous environment, 1 pair of work boots. Tell me Sharon, how many shoes do you have??????

No, I don't do clothes shopping with my wife ... I don't have that level of patience.


----------



## ciaochiao

*The 'Sole' factor!*

You guys!!!!:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Quite true about the men and shoes, but not when they're in the 20-25 yr old stage. My youngest, a boy, is WORSE than you Rp - wrt how many. He wears ONE. He'll wear them til they are completely destroyed, then get ONE more pair. The eldest, also a boy, has a few, still, not as many as the middle one, who is....yup, a girl. I'm embarrassed to say that in my late teens to mid 20's, my friends called me 'Imelda'. I still have a ton of them but will only buy them when they've been marked down 10 times. But between the daughter and self, we have about 12 pr of 'flip flops'. I know. It's goofy.

As for food shopping, i LOVE it when I DON'T have to purchase something. I love looking. In fact, I used to just LOVE traveling around the US and one of my 'sight-seeing' habits was to go into the grocery stores. It's not that they have more variety of things we don't, but they have far more variety of the SAME things. Eg., peanut butter. I can find perhaps 5 types on the Loblaws shelves. In the states, there will be 15 types of peanut butter. I DON'T like shopping for clothes anymore. My HUGE weakness is the cosmetics section of any store. I'm a make up/fragrance junkie. But i figure that's better than being another type of junkie! Do you like clothes shopping Sharon?

A RECIPE FROM YOU RP? ABSOLUTELY! I LOVED, LOVED, LOVED the 'braised meat/pot roast' recipe. I haven't gone to buy the meat yet but have almost everything else! I'm going to try it hopefully, this weekend? I can't wait to see what you have in store for boring old chicken. 

EVERYONE, you really need to encourage Rp to post his recipes. They are really, really different, unique, and just look DEEE licious!! So YES PLEASE!! I'D LOVE an Rx from Rp!

Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

I have my hubby well trained to do the grocery shopping! heeeheheehee!

What recipe? braised meat/pot roast? I love pot roast. :love2: So where's the beef?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good nitey nite everyone! Well except for Vicki cuz she's a night owl!


----------



## ciaochiao

*ooooo, pick me, pick me!!*

Hey Sharon:

Since it's not my creation to share, you've GOT to ask Rp to send it to you. It looks AMAZING, seriously. I THINK I might be able to make it so that even my kids will eat it. I DO NOT know how to make pot roast well AT ALL. For that reason, we don't have it very often. I either under or overcook it and it hasn't much flavor by the time I'm done. But Rps recipe is the most unique pot roast recipe I've ever seen! Heyyyy, maybe YOU try making it and send me a chunk!!:lmao:

Nitey nite Sharon, hope you sleep tight!
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. An "Over the Hump Day Breakfast" awaits you all when you finally rise and shine. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert-paul, a Braves fan ........... interesting. When I was living in Athens, Georgia for three years working on my doctorate, I would try to see the NY Mets and the SF Giants whenever they played the Braves in Atlanta. I still recognize Henry Aaron as the all-time home run king, and NOT Barry Bonds.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc!

I'll have eggs and toast but no bacon! Please and thank you!

Beautiful sunny day today! Are still having warm days in St. John's?

Did you manage to get most of the papers graded?

How about Bridget's litter.... did you manage to find good homes for them?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc!
> 
> I'll have eggs and toast but no bacon! Please and thank you!
> 
> Beautiful sunny day today! Are still having warm days in St. John's?
> 
> Did you manage to get most of the papers graded?
> 
> How about Bridget's litter.... did you manage to find good homes for them?


Morning, Sharon. I have seven courses, so my grades have to be in by noon on Friday the 21st. That's when my grading is over. XX)

My wife and I are going to NS in early Sept. and hand delivering two of the pups to some folks in Halifax and a couple who are driving in from Moncton, NB. Belle is going to a fine home here in St.John's, and we are not sure about one of the boys. May keep him or co-own him with a neighbor.

So, how are you today?


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Marc, re post 47668, I'm of the opinion that everybody, no matter what era, used something. I recognise Bonds for his title. To me, sports, especially pro sports, is just entertainment. No one ever complains about Keith Richards and the hint of performance enhancing drugs..... The Olympics ... that's a different matter..

Vicki, you can share my pot roast recipe with Sharon. Or if any of you would like any of my recipes let me know... we can share.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Marc, re post 47668, I'm of the opinion that everybody, no matter what era, used something. I recognise Bonds for his title. To me, sports, especially pro sports, is just entertainment. No one ever complains about Keith Richards and the hint of performance enhancing drugs..... The Olympics ... that's a different matter..
> 
> Vicki, you can share my pot roast recipe with Sharon. Or if any of you would like any of my recipes let me know... we can share.


Here we differ, Robert-paul, but your views are in the record books. I saw both Aaron and Bonds play in person, and whereas I am a Willie Mays fan through and through, Aaron is one of the greatest living players these days, and they both did it natually.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Morning, nite!*

Good morning you early birds! 

i'd be happy to share the recipe Rp, but I also think that others may like to share as well - it even SOUNDS better coming from you!

"Yummmm, i'll take Sharon's bacon Dr. G!! I LOVE Bacon. My favorite style of bacon is usually thick cut but I also love the ones that are the 'odds and ends' which are strange in shape, and have a LOT of fat. Maple smoked just sends me around the world a few times! 

My empathy is with you while you grade Dr. GXX). It is so onerous. But as I said before, it's also energizing at a few moments at a time, when you see a student who actually 'got' it and expanded on it. THAT's when you know you really taught and they truly became edified.

Rp, i'd LOVE that chicken recipe too when you've got a moment!

Well, I'm grabbing the OTH breakfast and going back to sleep for a couple of hours so nite nite til a bit later! Have a wonderful morning everyone!
Vicki


----------



## Rps

Fair enough ... although, it could be that they didn't check as well in that period. However, I agree with your opinion on Willie Mays. While he is touted for "THE CATCH", it was really "THE THROW" that made that play great. I don't think I've seen a play to match the twin skills shown that day.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Huh!*

Huh!! Who knew!! Dr. G is a HUGE ball fan!!! I think you're going to have some GREAT company now Dr. G - Rp and Sharon seem to follow b-ball. I'm SO sorry, I don't. I like playing, especially when I had both eyes and depth perception, but know so little about the game. My youngest LOVES it. He is very, very fortunate. His school, which is considered an 'inner city, high risk' school, receives tickets for several sports events. One of them is the Jays games. It's a nice little treat for the students. The students themselves, are actually not all that 'high risk', IMO. But the school is smack dab in the middle of Chinatown and housing projects so there's a LOT of 'activity' in and around the area. Anyway, they get tickets for Raptors, Jays, Argo, and TFC games. The only tickets i HAVEN'T seen pass their way are of course, Leaf games. But to be completely honest with you, I'd rather watch on tv.

I never knew you were such a baseball lover Dr. G!! Does anyone else here follow tennis? THAT game I know. LOVE tennis and am currently going a bit 'batty' (hahahha!) because Wimby ended SO long ago. Masters and Rogers are coming up! 

Who's your favorite team - everyone?
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Meteor Showers*

Hi Guys,

Apparently, tonight NA will have a great view of the Perseid Meteor Showers, esp in the east coast region. If you have further suggestions as to how to view it, without me having to get out of the city lights area, please suggest!
Vicki


----------



## screature

Good "brunch" to everyone. Sorry I didn't reply to your asking me how I was doing Marc. Things heated up at work and then I had a business meeting in the evening that I only returned home from at 9:30 pm so I didn't get a chance to post back.

I am well thank you, I had an interview yesterday for a new position, my favourite kind of interview, interviewing when you don't *need* a job. I think it went really well and it will come down to whether or not they can afford me or decide to go with someone more junior.

Then it was off to home to walk the "kids", then back in the car to go across town to meet with one of my freelance clients to have a meeting regarding the websites that I will be developing for them. If I get the new position on top on developing these websites I will be even less frequent with my visits to the Shang. Ah, well such if life...

Anyway, glad to hear that Jeanne's son is doing better, sounds like it was quite the traumatic event and more than a little distressing.

Anyone going to try and see the Perseids this evening?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Fair enough ... although, it could be that they didn't check as well in that period. However, I agree with your opinion on Willie Mays. While he is touted for "THE CATCH", it was really "THE THROW" that made that play great. I don't think I've seen a play to match the twin skills shown that day.


Yes, Robert-paul, there we are in total agreement. 

YouTube - Willie Mays the Catch

One of my earliest real memories was of a few days prior to my third birthday when "the shot heard round the world" was hit by Bobby Thompson.
My father kept tossing me up into the air. To this day, I fear heights.

YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, I could talk about baseball for hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Good "brunch" to everyone. Sorry I didn't reply to your asking me how I was doing Marc. Things heated up at work and then I had a business meeting in the evening that I only returned home from at 9:30 pm so I didn't get a chance to post back.
> 
> I am well thank you, I had an interview yesterday for a new position, my favourite kind of interview, interviewing when you don't *need* a job. I think it went really well and it will come down to whether or not they can afford me or decide to go with someone more junior.
> 
> Then it was off to home to walk the "kids", then back in the car to go across town to meet with one of my freelance clients to have a meeting regarding the websites that I will be developing for them. If I get the new position on top on developing these websites I will be even less frequent with my visits to the Shang. Ah, well such if life...
> 
> Anyway, glad to hear that Jeanne's son is doing better, sounds like it was quite the traumatic event and more than a little distressing.
> 
> Anyone going to try and see the Perseids this evening?


Steve, I know the feeling of "heated up" work. I am grading like mad and just taking a short break.

Good luck with the interview. What is the position?


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Guys,
> If you have further suggestions as to how to view it, without me having to get out of the city lights area, please suggest!
> Vicki


A van full of fertilizer parked next to your nearest Hydro station.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all,

Steve - good luck with the position!!! Hoping for the best for you.

Vicki - did you see the lights? 

I don't watch tv and don't follow sports - so I don't have a favourite team.....
I wouldn't mind playing some of the sports maybe - but too restless a person to sit
through and watch a game.

So, Rps, you are about an hours drive in the opposite direction from TO then I am. I am about an hours drive SW I think is the direction.

Have a great day all


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, I know the feeling of "heated up" work. I am grading like mad and just taking a short break.
> 
> Good luck with the interview. What is the position?


Thanks Marc. Graphic Designer with a Communications Group.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. How is Life treating you today? Any good news re Adam?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Marc. Graphic Designer with a Communications Group.


Merci. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Hi Jeanne, I know where you are, your are on HWY 8, correct? Around the Lion Safari...Hamilton way.


----------



## sharonmac09

screature said:


> A van full of fertilizer parked next to your nearest Hydro station.


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Good one Steve!

It calls for clear skies tonight so I should be able to see Perseid Meteor showers! AND I don't have to do anything drastic here to find a nice spot.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Hi Jeanne, I know where you are, your are on HWY 8, correct? Around the Lion Safari...Hamilton way.


Maybe she lives close to EvanPitts!


----------



## Cameo

Very close to the African Lion Safari.......who is EvanPitts?


----------



## screature

Cameo said:


> Very close to the African Lion Safari.......who is EvanPitts?


Something tells me Jeanne you don't want to know.  But you can read his posts here on ehMac. He has well... shall we say very unique opinions about a great many things. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Very close to the African Lion Safari.......who is EvanPitts?


Jeanne, I thought the you took over the Aftrican Lion Safari and incorportated it into your petting zoo. Guess I was wrong ............ which would not be the first time. :lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Fertilizers and...*

Wow, wow, wow!! You guys have been busy busy busy here in the Shang!

Well, my headache has at least for now, been masked. So I'll read and write, trying to outrun its return!

Steve, if you want the new job, my fingers, toes, and eyes are crossed with positive wishes. I think you'd enjoy yourself in almost anything you do and can DO anything you want to as well, I've admired you for a long time. Having said that...hmmm, i DO have a few bags of fertilizer in my back yard.....GOOD LUCK!! Let us know as soon as you make a choice!

Jeanne, how IS Adam today? I'm really glad he's out of the hospital, honestly. I was stuck in the damn place for 6 months, leg in cast, sling, and immobile for the entire time. Boy, was I EVER bored! And the food, BLEAAACHHHHH! Even the Jello only LOOKED like jello and I didn't really like jello in the 1st place. WORSE, they were completely out of room on the orthopod floor and so put me on the burn unit floor. I was around the corner from the 'bathing room', the room with large huge tubs they fill with water and immerse the poor burn victim in to initiate the recovery process. The screams were enough to distress me for the rest of my life. So home and near people who love you is WAYYYYY better for full recovery. At least there's REAL food and REAL love. Let us know how he's doing and please give him our best from the Shang.

Dr. G, I must admit, I'm really sad to know the tummy and now, Fluff puppies are all spoken for. I know they HAVE to be adopted out but still, you can't really blame me for wanting them to stick around can you? How ARE the little Fluffers these days? I know you've been extremely busy with grading and suspect that your REAL break is only to the bathroom! But if you've got a moment, could you please show us a couple of pics? 

Steve, have you seen Dr. G's new 'kids'? They are adorable. My pick is Belle. I think she looks like her mommy who was ALSO one of my picks from Dr. G's video site - Harbour Deep on youtube. 

About Evan Pitts, yup, you've got that description pinned down right on Steve, but I must admit that although he has a very jaded view of many issues, he is ALWAYS courteous in his discourse. I've been trying to figure out what he does because he's certainly a smart guy with an ability to articulate with clarity, his thoughts. Any ideas on that Steve? Dr. G? And i think Steve's right Jeanne, just go read a few of his posts in some of the more 'contentious' threads. You'll likely disagree with many of his views but that's how progress is made, through respectful exchanges.

Sharon, I'm going to try and see the lights tonight. It's been too overcast for the past few days but today looks good! How are YOU this afternoon? Have you asked Rp for his recipes yet? I'm going to get that chicken recipe because i'm quite sure it's going to be a lulu too! Incidentally, i thought the Lion Safari was in Bowmanville, not Sheffield. What am I missing here? I've never been. Wanted to but not yet. I love the zoo - the REAL one, not downtown Toronto...:lmao:

Ok Rp, get ready for me to bug you for your chicken recipe!
Vicki


----------



## screature

CC you are right, despite his "unique views" which are sometimes strongly stated, EP is almost always respectful and does not engage in "flaming wars".

As my sister admits of herself, he is "strong drink" and as long as you are prepared for that, you can get along quite well with him.


----------



## Rps

Hi Vicki and all: Here is my Santa Fe chicken. I taught this recipe to my daughter who would use one dish and prepare the evening meal when she got home from Moo U. It takes about 1 hour,

1. Heat the oven to 400 - I wouldn't recommend it today unless you have central air .

2. Get a 9 x 13 baking dish

3. Open a 10oz can of cream of chicken soup. Pour the soup in the dish, mix in one can of water and stir until well mixed.

4. pour in 1 1/2 cups of minute rice

5. Open, drain, and rinse one 19 oz can of black beans [ we call them turtle beans ] pour drained and rinsed beans into dish.

6. Open a 12 oz can of corn, drain, pour corn into dish

7. Open 12 oz can of seasoned french cut green beans, drain, pour green beans into dish

8. Open 12oz sliced can carrorts, drain and pour carrots into dish.

9. Mix so all ingredients are evenly coated in the soup and that the mixture is even in the dish

10. Add uncooked chicken breasts I usually use the smaller ones, about 6 should cover the dish

11. Place chicken breasts over mixture , each breast will approx a serving when done

12 Cover the top of chicken and mixture will a layer of salsa sauce

Cook for 40 minutes in the over.

After 40 minutes, take out and cover with TEX MEX shredded cheese cook for 15 minutes more.

serve with hot rolls, and a side veggie [ I like broccoli ]

You can add seasonings if you like to make it more south west like.

Enjoy


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sighhhhhhh*

Rp, all I can say is, 'SIGGHHHHHHH' AND YUMMMMMMMM!!

And yes, it DOES sound doable for me and even my eldest, about the same age as your daughter! I've got everything except the tex mex cheese and minute rice, oh yes, and the canned carrots. I may use partially cooked baby ones instead. A couple of questions though, and please remember who you're dealing with 

1) do you remove the skins on the breasts or it's ok to leave them on?
2) do you cover the chicken & mixture for the 1st 40 min?
3) when you cover it with the cheese, do you then put it in ALSO using alum foil to cover the entire thing or leave it open so the cheese gets a nice browned effect?
4) what kind of spices could i use to make it more 'tex mex'? 
5) about how many people would this serve if using the size of breasts you're suggesting?
6) does it matter if the dish is non-stick, glass, or aluminum (with stick, ie, no teflon)?

Okay, so here you go! Sorry for the dummy questions but well, in the kitchen, i am exactly that!
Vicki


----------



## Rps

No problem. In order, use skinless= if you have an M&M Meat Shop near by their boneless skinless chicken breasts are great. You do not cover the mixture at any time. So when you put on the cheese there is no foil to remove.
To make it south western you would use chipolte seasoning. If you have many people coming for dinner you can slice the chicken breasts into strips, say 1 inch wide, and base your servings on this. Again as for chicken breast size, usually two should fit in the palm of your hand .. M&M are great for this. And it does not matter if it is glass or metal. I use glass because that is what I have.

Vicki, never make excuses for asking questions! It means that I, as the giver of information, didn't do a good enough job in the first place.

Have fun with this, if you like chicken you'll love this.


----------



## ciaochiao

*No no!!*



Rps said:


> Vicki, never make excuses for asking questions! It means that I, as the giver of information, didn't do a good enough job in the first place.
> 
> Have fun with this, if you like chicken you'll love this.


No no Rp!! Your instructions would COMPLETELY do for someone like Dr. G, Sharon, and Jeanne, plus Steve! It's ME!! The sign of a great educator is that he welcomes additional methods to teach the ummm, knowledge deficient (is that a better term?). The REAL sign of a good protocol, at least throughout my research years, was that there were CLEAR QUESTIONS I COULD ASK. Too many times, instructions themselves are so muddled, I can't even begin asking detailed questions that would clarify! 

Thanks! In fact, I do have an M/M meat shoppe, about 3 blocks from my house! Wow, am I in luck! So I take it that you approve of M/M's stuff? Do you think their quality merits the slightly higher price? What else do you purchase there - sides, salads, etc.?

What are YOU having tonight Dr. G? Is Mrs. G whipping up one of her tantalizing recipes? I'm still guessing that your only REAL break is to go bathroom! You and the pups. What a way to pass your day:-(

Vicki


----------



## Rps

Vicki, the meat side of their business is fine, and really the chicken breasts are a good deal. You can buy with confidence there.

Getting back the the questions you ask ... I repeat, never make excuses for seeking clarification ... it also shows your interested.


----------



## Cameo

Sigh - the one thing I am NOT is a good cook......we have survived the years and sometimes it was good - but I am just not into cooking I guess.......

Adam is good today according to his message......they left for the cottage today. Kid is going to be spoilt rotten and his cousin has threatened to pamper him to death. I am doing well at not smothering. 

Out of curiousity I guess I will go find EvanPitts.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thank you!*

Thank you Rp, for your generous words. I do ask a lot of questions at times and it tends to drive some people, nuts. it's not the 'nosey' type of inquiry, they're serious questions. I concluded, after being humiliated several times in lab meetings by senior investigators, was that their way of cutting off anything they COULDN'T answer was to belittle the question/person. in fact, it was to my GREAT horror, when this semester, my Crony U attending son (Crony U meaning U of T main campus), came home and wanted to drop one of his 3rd year phil courses. I asked why. He told me that he already didn't really like the prof but that day, he'd asked a question and the prof responded, 'You know, that was a really stupid question.' 

I was mortified. I wanted to go to the class myself and bombard this creature with my own and let him tell me it was stupid. Wow, I was upset. My son assured me that he could just pick up the course from another prof in the following semester so I let it go. but I tried to tell him that he is SUPPOSED to ask questions. That's the entire purpose of an education, isn't it? Now if he'd asked how that prof got his position, THAT may have been a stupid question!!:lmao::lmao:

i'm going to check out M/M tomorrow! Chicken breasts. Rp, what if I want to double the recipe and use two pans - assuming they both fit in the oven. What modifications-aside from doubling the ingredients? Why I ask. My eldest can likely devour almost an entire pan himself on certain days. That leaves 3 of us hungry! What do you think?
Vicki


----------



## Rps

Don't worry Vicki, there will be lots! But if you want to make 2 pans be my guest... you'll love it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, with all this talk about cooking maybe we should open up the Cafe Chez Marc to one and all to cook more than just breakfast. Great recipies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really buried under with grading, so I am going to call it a night for me. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to hear a bit of good news re Adam. Now, some good news needs to come YOUR way. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everybody! 

Rp, I have to confess something! I am also on the list of the incompetent cooks that seem to populate the shangri gang! I greatly appreciate the recipes and i'll be cooking the pot roast Sunday and use the leftover roast for the lunches. 

Good nitey nite Marc. I'm however not ready to turn in yet!


----------



## Rps

I hope you enjoy it Sharon. It is easy to do. It is quite a large amount of orange on a plate, so you need to balance the colour. But my daughter loves the stuff.


----------



## Znook

Good morning!

After traipsing the streets yesterday morning looking for this place I've finally found it. And what a place it is. Very nice decor, great coffee, and those croissants were to die for. I may have to call back in the afternoon for some raspberry jam donuts, and hopefully some piping hot tea . BTW, what's on the menu for dinner tonight, chicken breasts am I right to believe? If so, I can offer my services as chef for the night .

So what's been happening in the land of Znook? Not much with it being the school summer holidays, so I'm taking it easy for a change. A bit of gardening here, house repairing there, along with a good read to break up the day. Current tomes are the Long Way Down by Ewan McGregor (of Star Wars fame) & Charley Boorman (Deliverance), and Book 1 of the Wardstone Chronicles by Joseph Delaney (a local author). Both recommended, the first if you're into motorbikes, and the second if you like Harry Potter type stories. You'd have to import the latter books though as they're not listed on Amazon.ca.

Finally, amazingly, as Znook's middle name is unlucky, I won a Gardening magazine competition yesterday. £250, that's $450 Canadian dollars, worth of gardening power tools. At first I thought the e-mail was one of those scam ones, but following a bit of checking it was legit. Maybe the Znook household has hit a lucky patch for once .

Anyway I'd best be going. I've left a fresh jug of coffee on the hot plate...

See you all later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Znook, thanks for the coffee. My name is Marc. Long ago, I suggested that we use our real first names, if we wanted to, and most people did ................. so, I am Marc. 

Kudos on the prize of the gardening tools. Gardening is a passion of mine when I need to reunite with Nature. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Znook

Just popped back in for another coffee. Apologies Marc regarding the first names request; I must have missed it on the club notice board. No worries though, my name is Robert, or Robbie to my friends...


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Robert/Robbie. You folks "out east" sent us some beautiful morning sunshine. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## darkscot

G'morning Robbie, Marc. Clear skies in Nation's Capital here today. Thought I'd treat you to a video update of my baby mini dachshunds! Almost 4 weeks old


You are spared from the video for now until I get home.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc, Robbie, darkscot how are you today?

Robbie, i'm curious, you are a Canadian teacher are you not? If so, have you been teaching for a while in England?

Oh yes, thanks for the coffee Robbie!

Oh darkscot, you are having a bit of wee trouble there with the youtube!


----------



## darkscot

Just a wee bit. It worked on the preview  I'm good, thanks sharonmac09. Get to try out my new (used) pop-up tent trailer this weekend in wilderness Quebec with the kids!


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Nice and warm here in Bowmanville. Yard work today .... now there is excitement


----------



## Cameo

G'Morning Marc, Darkscot, Robbie, Rps, Sharon et al!!

Znook - welcome to the Shang, my name is Jeanne. Congrats on winning the contest. It is a really neat feeling and I am pleased for you - I won an Honerable Mention for a photo in a magazine once and I won a satellite dish from a radio station another time and I smiled for a week!! 

There wasn't a notice on the boards regarding the names - it was simply a suggestion in a post that we have adopted. Thanks for the brekkie too, yummmmm!

Not sure what I am going to do today......I have a little bit of work on the landlords house, possibly, but hydro is off for a couple of days sooooooooo.......

Have a great day all, I might pop back in later.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!

Nice to see things are a bit more "normal" around here now. 

I am a bundle of nerves this morning. I am presenting a video to the Ronald McDonald House of BC which will be broadcast at their annual fundraising gala and I know it is completely different from anything they have had before. I am not sure how my fellow committee members will take it. I am expecting some harsh feedback and I will be trying very hard not to take any criticism personally - but I am not very good at that.

Wish me luck!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> My first feed of corn this year ... I guess you could say I'm a stalker


Bahahahaa! :lmao::clap:


sharonmac09 said:


> Geez you guys are really yukking it up there!
> 
> Just returned from an essential buying trip that we all hate.. well at least I do anyways. Grocery Shopping!!!!


That's the ONLY type of shopping that I like to do....the rest I merely endure out of necessity.

Good Morning Shang Gang! I hope all are well today.

I am glad to hear Jeanne, that Adam is doing better....hopefully things continue on a good path for both of you... 

Welcome to the Shang Robbie! My name is Kim.

All this talk of cooking and recipes makes me miss my kitchen and cooking - I haven't been doing any cooking at all since I've been on vacation.....the recipes sound fabulous....I've been looking through my aunt's Maritime recipe books here...Solomon Gundy,fried cod tongues, oyster stews, Rappie Pie (had some of this in Yarmouth) ...etc etc....wish I could try them all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon EVERYONE. The place is blocked. Must make a special "Pre-TGIF" lunch for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

“‘Tis education forms the common mind, / Just as the twig is bent, the tree’s inclined.” 
Alexander Pope, The Art of Sinking in Poetry


----------



## sharonmac09

Afternoon everyone and everybody!

Hi Marc, Robbie (BTW my name is Sharon), Darkscot (what's your name?), Jeanne, Rp, Dana, and the last but not the least, Kim! Ok who's missing here........ VICKI! . Vicki is probably sleeping in! I hope I didn't miss anyone! 

Good afternoon also to those who are in the lurk mode! 

Thanks for the lunch/brunch Marc! I was starving since I have skipped breakfast! My bad.


----------



## darkscot

Hi Sharon, it's Aaron


----------



## Znook

Good afternoon to everyone in the Shang, and thanks to all who have mentioned me by name. To quote the starting line of a JN movie, "I'm oh so happy" to be here... 

That really is a nice coffee brew so thanks to whomever got it ready. Would anyone like some freshly prepared home-cooked meringues and whipped cream? It's one of my specialities.

@sharonmac09. Yes, I guessed your name was Sharon but I don't ask me why . No, I'm not a Canadian teacher here in England. I'm English, and teach 11-16 years olds Design Technology. I don't know what subject that would be in Canada, but it's the area specializing in the material world; woodwork, metalwork, plastics, electronics, pneumatics to name but a few.

@darkscot. Real name not mentioned? I'm looking forward to seeing your movie of your baby dachshunds. Though I'm not a canine lover as such, I don't mind seeing the little pups in playful mode.

@KC4. Hi Kim, those fried Cod tongues sound delicious. I'm a sucker for anything fish, though strangely not mussles, oysters etc. Maybe if I get over to Canada next year I'll just have to give those tongues a try.

@Cameo. The competition appears to be one where there was only one winner, rather than the ones where you get a main winner and runners-up. So with my name being the first out of the hat it makes the whole thing a bit more special. Anyone interested in what I've won this is it. Plus the hedge cutter and brush attachments.

Marc I already know and we've talked a lot over the past months. Hi Marc.

@danalicious. Another name unknown unless I missed it. Hope your presentation goes/went well. Were BigMacs on the menu?

Hope I've not missed anyone out but if I have please accept my apologies.

Before I go, should anyone want to know what I look like you can see a picture of me here. I do a spot of acting and this photo was taken just before the first of last year's 'Teechers' performances. I'm the ugly guy in the black sweater/white collar at the left-hand side .

Okay, I've had three cups of coffee, so I'd best go before the caffeine kicks in and I spill more of the beans...

See you all later.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi there Robbie! My maternal grandparents hailed from the Guernsey Islands so you are probably familiar with that particular area! The last time I was in London was a couple of decades ago and I still have memories of the trip! 

Darkscot = Aaron
Cameo = Jeanne
Danalicious = Dana
CiaoChiao = Vicki
Screature = Steve
Rps = Rp (Robert-Paul)

If I left anybody out, my apologies!


----------



## sharonmac09

oh geez ehmac is acting up again!


----------



## Znook

Hello Sharon!

Thanks for your input on the missing names. I can now take this opportunity to say hi to Aaron, Dana, Vicki, Steve and Robert-Paul. I've already mentioned Jeanne in my post above. Hope you're all well guys and gals.

I'm not familiar with Guernsey as it's quite a distance away. And London... it's been nigh on twenty-five years since I last visited there. I should really go back and check out the sights.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Robbie

You'll have to excuse my lack of knowledge of England. I've just checked out where Guernsey Island is located and it's in the English Channel close to the Normandy Coast. It is quite a distance away. From what I gleaned from your posts, you live close to Scotland? Sorry about the question but I'm cursed with an inquisitive brain!


----------



## Znook

I live just outside a town called Wigan, which is halfway between the cities of Liverpool and Manchester.


----------



## Rps

Hi Robbie, Rp here, so the obvious question is: What team do you support?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Getting ready to serve 4PM High Tea to welcome all of our transcontinental visitors who have just arrived at the ehMacLand International Airport from Great Britain. We even got the band to play for them. TTFN

YouTube - British/English National Anthem : : God Save The Queen : : with LYRICS


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi there Robbie! My maternal grandparents hailed from the Guernsey Islands so you are probably familiar with that particular area! The last time I was in London was a couple of decades ago and I still have memories of the trip!
> 
> Darkscot = Aaron
> Cameo = Jeanne
> Danalicious = Dana
> CiaoChiao = Vicki
> Screature = Steve
> Rps = Rp (Robert-Paul)
> 
> If I left anybody out, my apologies!


Dr.G. is Marc ................... and his evil twin brother is Cram. beejacon:lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Dr.G. is Marc ................... and his evil twin brother is Cram. beejacon:lmao:


whoops!  I forgot the oldest member here! My bad!


----------



## sharonmac09

Heads up folks!

Vicki just emailed me and she was extremely busy with some unexpected company from last night and they left in the wee hours this morning. Poor Vicki is tuckered! So right now she is recharging her batteries. So get ready for her carefree multi-topic posts!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wowee zowee!!!!!*



sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everybody!
> 
> Rp, I have to confess something! I am also on the list of the incompetent cooks that seem to populate the shangri gang! I greatly appreciate the recipes and i'll be cooking the pot roast Sunday and use the leftover roast for the lunches.
> 
> Good nitey nite Marc. I'm however not ready to turn in yet!


WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!! NO, NO NO!! YOU'LL BE SENDING ANY LEFTOVERS, which I don't think there will be, TO ME!!! ME ME ME ME ME ME!!! YUMMMMMM. Please?:-(



Rps said:


> I hope you enjoy it Sharon. It is easy to do. It is quite a large amount of orange on a plate, so you need to balance the colour. But my daughter loves the stuff.


Rp, I COMPLETELY forgot to ask, and although Sharon likely doesn't need to because she's not really a cooking dummy, WHAT TEMP DO I USE FOR THE POT ROAST?



Znook said:


> Good morning!
> 
> After traipsing the streets yesterday morning looking for this place I've finally found it. And what a place it is. Very nice decor, great coffee, and those croissants were to die for. I may have to call back in the afternoon for some raspberry jam donuts, and hopefully some piping hot tea . BTW, what's on the menu for dinner tonight, chicken breasts am I right to believe? If so, I can offer my services as chef for the night .
> .....
> Finally, amazingly, as Znook's middle name is unlucky, I won a Gardening magazine competition yesterday. £250, that's $450 Canadian dollars, worth of gardening power tools. At first I thought the e-mail was one of those scam ones, but following a bit of checking it was legit. Maybe the Znook household has hit a lucky patch for once .
> 
> Anyway I'd best be going. I've left a fresh jug of coffee on the hot plate...
> 
> See you all later.


Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!!!!!! YAYAYYYYYY!!!!!!!! ANOTHER FELLOW WHO SHARON CAN PICK ON AND CALL RANTER TOO!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH ROBBIE!! I have the solitary 'honor' of being the 'long-winded' poster in the Shang but please, please, please, continue with posts as this and ye shall be my hero!!

And yes, yes, aren't the croissants here heavenly? I've not yet seen any 'haggis' even on days that the Hair 'o the Doxie doubles as the local chippie, but with you and Aaron around, perhaps we'll have some haggis, pasties, and good 'ol bangers and mash! Mmmmmmmm. I'll have that with a nice, dark, molasses scottish ale, if you don't mind! While i'm waiting, could I please ask that the Jamey's gets put on the shelf? I'll be in for a wee shot in a few moments....AFTER I've indulged in Dr. G's scones!!! I need to warn you all, I am the Scone Scoffer. I steal scones at the sound of the butter being taken out of the fridge! So be warned! Grab thee thy scones or forever remain wanting! beejacon

I'm not always that eccentric Robbie, sometimes i can appear completely normal....:lmao: But congratulations on your gardening prize! I'll have to grab some tips from you. Wow, we have the most amazing panel of intellectuals here in the Shang these days, don't we? I sorely wish that I'd met you back when my eldest was failing DT. But the GREAT news was that after something of a row with the teacher, Principal, VP, and moi in the room, he pulled his marks up to a final grade of 89%!! But I shall still call upon your knowledge when the other two of my 2-legged children get to DT. That shall be in one and two years, respectively.



darkscot said:


> G'morning Robbie, Marc. Clear skies in Nation's Capital here today. Thought I'd treat you to a video update of my baby mini dachshunds! Almost 4 weeks old
> 
> 
> You are spared from the video for now until I get home.


Awwwww Aaron!!! I was so looking forward to seeing the babies!! I'm very, very much missing DR. G'S TUMMY WHICH ARE NOW FLUFF PUPPIES!! Hint, hint Dr. G They are, as you know Aaron, ADORABLE. My favorite of the current litter is Belle. Her mom, Bridget, was my favorite from the last litter. Are your mini-daschies at the 'tummy puppy' stage now? That stage just before they start to get REALLY, REALLY active and lose all that fat little tummy weight? Dr. G's are now in Fluff Puppy stage. Their long beautiful coats are just starting to really fill in - I think. I've been quite wanting for pics and ummm, Dr. G's been very busy so perhaps with a little nudge, nudge, and on his coffee break....hmmm Dr. G?



Cameo said:


> G'Morning Marc, Darkscot, Robbie, Rps, Sharon et al!!
> 
> Znook - welcome to the Shang, my name is Jeanne. Congrats on winning the contest. It is a really neat feeling and I am pleased for you - I won an Honerable Mention for a photo in a magazine once and I won a satellite dish from a radio station another time and I smiled for a week!!
> 
> There wasn't a notice on the boards regarding the names - it was simply a suggestion in a post that we have adopted. Thanks for the brekkie too, yummmmm!
> 
> Not sure what I am going to do today......I have a little bit of work on the landlords house, possibly, but hydro is off for a couple of days sooooooooo.......
> 
> Have a great day all, I might pop back in later.


JEANNE!! How is Adam today? We need to know, please? Is he loving the spoiled life? I know I sure would! Poor kid surely deserves it. And as for you being in 'hover' mode, of course you are going to be! You're a wonderful, loving mom so it's hard NOT to hover at the best of times and recently, it has NOT been the best of times AT ALL for Adam. It is now though! Games, yummy food, no ucky nurses to wake you up to take your vitals, no stuff that resembles jello but could actually be used for building blocks.:lmao:



danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> 
> Nice to see things are a bit more "normal" around here now.
> 
> I am a bundle of nerves this morning. I am presenting a video to the Ronald McDonald House of BC which will be broadcast at their annual fundraising gala and I know it is completely different from anything they have had before. I am not sure how my fellow committee members will take it. I am expecting some harsh feedback and I will be trying very hard not to take any criticism personally - but I am not very good at that.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Dana, never mind what they say. If YOU feel you did well, then it's a great video presentation. Who the heck cares what anyone else may say?? Besides, I know it's going to be amazing. You're way too creative to present anything except quality! So, go gettem! Anyway, they are lucky to have you. It's for fundraising! They'll love it Dana. Don't forget to explain it to us, or even if you can, post it so we can see it too! I'd love to see it. i do quite a bit of fundraising and press conference/special events/political campaign planning so I'd really love to see your work! But if you insist, GOOD LUCK, even though YOU don't need it!:clap::clap::clap:



KC4 said:


> Bahahahaa! :lmao::clap:
> 
> That's the ONLY type of shopping that I like to do....the rest I merely endure out of necessity.
> 
> Good Morning Shang Gang! I hope all are well today.
> 
> I am glad to hear Jeanne, that Adam is doing better....hopefully things continue on a good path for both of you...
> 
> Welcome to the Shang Robbie! My name is Kim.
> 
> All this talk of cooking and recipes makes me miss my kitchen and cooking - I haven't been doing any cooking at all since I've been on vacation.....the recipes sound fabulous....I've been looking through my aunt's Maritime recipe books here...Solomon Gundy,fried cod tongues, oyster stews, Rappie Pie (had some of this in Yarmouth) ...etc etc....wish I could try them all.


OHHHHH MY! Yer Honorable Wootness! You are making me SOOOOO hungry!! I've NEVER had cod tongues or seal flipper pie/stew. WOW! Can you PLEASE save some and Express Post to me?? YUMMMMMMMYYY!! 

I know what you mean about the recipe and food talk here! It's just driving me wild! Rp is the consummate tutor for me. His recipes are unique but really 'accessible' as in a mix of fresh, healthy, ingredients plus some 'ready made' spice/sauces. THAT would have been the way I SHOULD have learned to move around the kitchen but nope. Instead, I'm just a liability!! BUT, you really need to see his recipes Kim, I've actually told Rp that he should post in your Foodie Social group thingy. You've GOT to see his braised meat/pot roast recipe. WOWEEE....BUT, I'm not feeling a whole lot of pain for you right now-you're in one of the most beautiful places in Canada PLUS you're getting SEAFOOD plus getting stuff I can only virtually ingest! So i'll just pity you a TINY BIT ok?:lmao:



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Getting ready to serve 4PM High Tea to welcome all of our transcontinental visitors who have just arrived at the ehMacLand International Airport from Great Britain. We even got the band to play for them. TTFN
> 
> YouTube - British/English National Anthem : : God Save The Queen : : with LYRICS


Well Dr. G, if you thought you had me thwarted via this LONG post, but you're also wondering where ALL the scones are, they're mmmmph, mmmmph, smack, smack, mmmph, [crumbs falling, Vicki running, Daisy barking loudly, Vicki trying to run faster, G-doxies ALMOST catching her EXCEPT THIS TIME, Vicki strategically tosses out a fresh piece of.....BADGER LIVER!!] I've got the scones Dr. G!! They're DEEE-licious! Thank you!beejacon :love2::lmao:

Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Aaron and Robbie! Don't say I didn't warn you about Vicki! 

Robbie, can you beat or match Vicki's multi-topic errrmm.... animated posts?


----------



## Znook

Rps said:


> What team do you support?


That's easy, this one.

Hey Dr. G. thanks for the High Tea though I have to say it's not as good as the coffee .

Hmm, it looks like nobody in the Shang likes meringues & whipped cream . Well then, I made them so I'll eat them all for myself [licking lips smiley] .


----------



## Rps

Hi Vicki and Sharon: You cook the pot roast like and boiled dinner, once the meat is brown and the sauces carrots and celery and stuff added you allow it to boil then once it is bubbling, turn down to simmer and stir occasionally. It should simmer for about 2 or more hours, depending on the size of the meat chunks. Usually you start it off at medium high on the top of the stove and turn down to a simmer, which is about low or a tad higher., The idea is to have the sauce reduce itself and baste the meat and veggies.


----------



## Rps

Hi Robbie, not sure is many here know what a mer and cr is. So your a Celtic supporter ... isn't that in the Scottish League? If so, do they play for the FC? Or is only England ... I'm not a soccer [ football ] fan, but I do like many of the rules of the league. My son had the honour of being a mascot for Chelsea a number of years ago. He met Dennis Wise and has many autographed items, included a game jersey and an autographed photo of Ruud Gulliet


----------



## Znook

sharonmac09 said:


> Aaron and Robbie! Don't say I didn't warn you about Vicki!
> 
> Robbie, can you beat or match Vicki's multi-topic errrmm.... animated posts?


Geez, it took me ages reading it . Look, it's going to take me time to get genned* up on everyone and everything in the Shang, before I can do big long posts like Vicky's .

*to gain all the knowledge and facts



Rps said:


> not sure if many here know what a mer and cr is


Seriously ? An example taken from Google images: M&C plus cherries and almonds in this case. Made from whipped egg whites and white sugar beated together, then cooked on a low heat for three hours. Then served with double cream whipped up. Add strawberries, cherries or similar if required. Guaranteed to put on loads of calories, and a few added inches to the waistline .

Which brings me to this. If anyone doesn't recognize a word/s I use feel free to ask me what it/they mean/s. I won't bite . Rps, I don't understand what you mean by the 'do they play for the FC' reference in your post, however I can say yes they are in the Scottish League.


----------



## ciaochiao

*What??*



Znook said:


> That's easy, this one.
> 
> Hey Dr. G. thanks for the High Tea though I have to say it's not as good as the coffee .
> 
> Hmm, it looks like nobody in the Shang likes meringues & whipped cream . Well then, I made them so I'll eat them all for myself [licking lips smiley] .


EXCUUSSSSE ME???????? WHAT MERINGUES??????? WHERE? WHO, WHAT WHERE WHEN? ohhh, am I too late?:---(

Actually, I believe that you are doomed to be.....Robbie, i am often the only one up around 3/4 a.m. thisaway. So last nite was an oddity. I actually fell asleep early, 4:30 a.m. I'm known as the Nite Owl, Vampire, Night Stalker, Whatever you want to call me, i'm also an insomniac so please, if you're up, post post post!! Also, if you're cooking, I'M EATING!:love2::love2:



Rps said:


> Hi Vicki and Sharon: You cook the pot roast like and boiled dinner, once the meat is brown and the sauces carrots and celery and stuff added you allow it to boil then once it is bubbling, turn down to simmer and stir occasionally. It should simmer for about 2 or more hours, depending on the size of the meat chunks. Usually you start it off at medium high on the top of the stove and turn down to a simmer, which is about low or a tad higher., The idea is to have the sauce reduce itself and baste the meat and veggies.


WHAT??? You make pot roast ON TOP OF THE STOVE??? I thought it was in the oven!! Whoa, wow, you just blew my mind out Rp! Wait, I have to go collect it and cram it all back into my head here! On top of the stove. So no oven activity at all!? Jeez! Wow. Am I the only one here, never mind. I'm the only one here who's that stunned. OK. Braised meats will never be the same to me again! Wow!

Vicki


----------



## Cameo

Okay - now my head is spinning.....which way did that girl turn??????:lmao:
Hi Vicki. Adam went to his cousins cottage so I haven't heard from him today. I am going to assume that no news is good news.

Rps - I forgot your question. My couse is for a PSW - Personal Support Worker. I am thinking maybe Dr G is right - maybe January is a better start.

Robbie - it won't take you long to get to know us. We are a fun, kinda kooky, creative, intelligent, clever, caring and diverse group not afraid to let go of reality for a short time- at least that is how I see us


----------



## ciaochiao

*Silence can be...*

Hi All!

Yup, you're right on that one Jeanne, Silence, when someone has been injured/hurt, can be completely golden when you're not hearing anything because that means the docs aren't involved, the hospital's non-existent, and best of all, the patient is doing just great. He's forgetting about the incredible pain, that he must be suffering, but instead, has the best possible chance of healing because his frame of mind is HAPPY!! Good for you! As for the course, yes, right now, while Adam's just suffered this, it may be best that you're around and not trying to study and concentrate. It's not easy to concentrate when you have kids, never mind trying to concentrate your mind into reading material!

Where on earth is Dr. G right now?? I hope he's not too saturated with the marking! That would really suck the big one! Whose going to invite us to the Hair?? Where's everyone else except for us Jeanne? AS for your assessment of the people in the SHang, you got that right as well! I for one however, would LOVE to let go of reality for a lot longer than the time I spend here in the Shang! 

Hey hey Rp!! You're so right! I had no idea that those 'short forms' were for such a tasty treat! No wonder I missed out. Holy mackerel people, we are gonna get SO fat in the Shang!! We've got Kim, Dr. G, Rp, and now Robbie who know how to cook?? How lucky are we?? Also, we have people here - DANA - who know how to make the best cookies! I wonder how Dana's presentation went? 

Aaron, you'll have to hurry up and post those vids of the babies! I'm going through puppy withdrawal here....

Hope everyone's having a wonderful evening!
Vicki


----------



## danalicious

Good evening Shang!

Well, the presentation is over and done with and I have to say it went extremely well. I was nervous because there were people in the room who do creative for a large media company and would see things that others wouldn't. In any event, the only thing that was mentioned was something I had already noted. 

But my real test is what I call the Kleenex factor. This one was an 8. To give you an idea of my scale, I had a client who was a burly train engineer who was wracked - no lie - with sobs when he viewed the DVD I made for his daughter. That was an absolute 10!

While the committee was watching the video, I was watching the committee to see how much tissue was needed. The box was passed around, but everyone was pleased with the combination of tears and laughter.

So I am feeling pretty good right now. To celebrate I have chocolate chip cookies and toblerone-stuffed shortbread cookies for everyone!!!


----------



## Rps

Sorry Robbie, I miss typed, I meant to say FA Cup. Does your team play for that, or is it only England's teams that play. It looks as if every time in the various leagues can play for it. While I'm not a football fan, I like the concept.
We have many levels of baseball and hockey here. That approach would make for quite an interesting tourney.


----------



## KC4

Good Evening growing Shang Gang!

It's great to see so much lively pleasant chatter here and the recent gang additions...wish I had more time right now to participate.

There'll be no cod tongues(or cheeks) for me or any others here as cod is scarce and is no longer commercially fished. Supposedly one can charter a private boat and legally jig for cod - but I would feel bad doing that. It seems to be a touchy/hot subject here....many feel that their cod is still being fished illegally by foreign fishing boats, while they are prevented from doing so.

Robbie-the meringues sound fabulous- Key Lime please!

TTYL!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

MazterCBlazter said:


> 2 busy 2 keep up with all the foruming here.
> 
> So I thought I'd drop by in the best thread and say a quick hi.
> 
> bye bye


Hey hey hey MCB where are you going? Come back will ya! You can't be that busy to formally introduce yourself to the shang. Even though I know your name, I can't say it here without you posting it!


----------



## darkscot

ok, finally some time to post it 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## sharonmac09

That's right, it's about time you fixed the problem Aaron! I have waited all day for this.

Love the video. I have always loved watching puppies frolic around and of course their escapades are hilarious and amusing. So Aaron, what are their names including mama?


----------



## darkscot

Mama is Mustang Sally and the pups are Peter Constantine, Fletcher (arrow shaped mark on his neck), and Maggie Lisa


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Just got finished grading this days quota of students. This is the last summer that I take on 7 full courses, which is a year and a half workload for regular profs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great clip, Aaron. How old are the pups?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, that is a fairly heavy work load ... I don't envy you [ I do really but what the hey ] .


----------



## Dr.G.

"My couse is for a PSW - Personal Support Worker. I am thinking maybe Dr G is right - maybe January is a better start." Good luck, Jeanne. Take Fall to get your Life back in balance. Sounds like Adam is doing a bit better, which should help you find your "chi".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, that is a fairly heavy work load ... I don't envy you [ I do really but what the hey ] .


Robert-paul, there is no one else to teach these courses, and I figure that I can rest when I retire in 4 to 5 years. This way, I earn extra money to get rennovations done around the house that need doing, and without having to borrow the money.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm pooped, so it is a good time to pull the pin. With all of you folks remaining active throughout the night, might the last one out turn off the light? Merci, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Have a good night Marc ....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Have a good night Marc ....


Merci, you too, Robert-paul. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Rp and Marc

How are you this evening? 

Marc, that is a heavy load that you have taken on and the financial rewards must have been a motivating factor in your decision to take it on!


----------



## darkscot

Dr.G. said:


> Great clip, Aaron. How old are the pups?


Pups are 4 1/2 weeks now, Marc. 

KC4, the mover that transported our furniture from PEI was from Newfoundland and spoke very fondly of cod tongue and cheek. Myself, I've tried walleye (pickerel) cheeks and they are the best morsels to be found.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Groan!!!!!*



danalicious said:


> Good evening Shang!
> 
> Well, the presentation is over and done with and I have to say it went extremely well. I was nervous because there were people in the room who do creative for a large media company and would see things that others wouldn't. In any event, the only thing that was mentioned was something I had already noted.
> 
> But my real test is what I call the Kleenex factor. This one was an 8. To give you an idea of my scale, I had a client who was a burly train engineer who was wracked - no lie - with sobs when he viewed the DVD I made for his daughter. That was an absolute 10!
> 
> While the committee was watching the video, I was watching the committee to see how much tissue was needed. The box was passed around, but everyone was pleased with the combination of tears and laughter.
> 
> So I am feeling pretty good right now. To celebrate I have chocolate chip cookies and toblerone-stuffed shortbread cookies for everyone!!!


I KNEW IT WOULD BE A SUCCESS DANA!! I TOLD YA SOtptptptp:clap::clap::clap::clap:!!!!

And to PUNISH ME, rather than reward my confidence in you, YOU MAKE THAT TYPE OF COOKIE??????? GROANNNNNNN!!! I LOVE SHORTBREAD! I LOVE CHOC CHIP I LOVE TOBLERONE! Oh my, you are derailing my diet!!!!!! Kleenex factor, about 100, cause I'll need all of them to wipe the crumbs off of my piggy mouth!! 

Good show Dana, no pun intended!



KC4 said:


> Good Evening growing Shang Gang!
> 
> There'll be no cod tongues(or cheeks) for me or any others here as cod is scarce and is no longer commercially fished. Supposedly one can charter a private boat and legally jig for cod - but I would feel bad doing that. It seems to be a touchy/hot subject here....many feel that their cod is still being fished illegally by foreign fishing boats, while they are prevented from doing so.


Hmm, yes, the commercial fishing industry is a very heated topic the Maritimes, period. I won't comment at this time because this is Shangri La and that topic, considering the number of Maritimers here, is one that will remain scorching forever. 



MazterCBlazter said:


> 2 busy 2 keep up with all the foruming here.
> 
> So I thought I'd drop by in the best thread and say a quick hi.
> 
> bye bye


I AGREE WITH SHARON!! Wait wait! Oh darn, OFF he flies into the great Canadian skies, searching for another fire to extinguish, another baddie to spank, another......sighhhhh



Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Just got finished grading this days quota of students. This is the last summer that I take on 7 full courses, which is a year and a half workload for regular profs.


Dr. G, WHY on EARTH, aside from the $$, did you do that to yourself!! I would hope that you will not be exhausted by the time you retire so that you can ENJOY that reno and new home! Wowee! To be REALLY honest with you, I've only done one or two teaching stints over summer. There was no way I was giving up the shortest, most beloved season for anything academic. I really admire you Dr. G but then again, I've always admired you! NO WONDER you've been gone so much lately! I thought you were just busy spending time with SOME grading, NOT living in intellectual chaos!! Wow, I'm sure glad you're done!



darkscot said:


> Pups are 4 1/2 weeks now, Marc.
> 
> KC4, the mover that transported our furniture from PEI was from Newfoundland and spoke very fondly of cod tongue and cheek. Myself, I've tried walleye (pickerel) cheeks and they are the best morsels to be found.


Aaron, I am going to say, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! like Sharon, I have been waiting for that vid. i LOVE your puppie's names! They're so 'go get'em!!' I will confess now, I am writing this post 1st, because I wanted to say nite nite to most of you, once AGAIN say 'HI NEW ARRIVALS, AND WELCOME!!' But mainly, I'm sort of selfish. I love puppies SO much, Dr. G has been so busy and I've missed that entire tummy puppy stage and now, they're already Fluff puppies!! And I can watch my own pups for hours sometimes and they are my kleenex, when I'm experiencing a torrential downpour from those lacrimal ducts. My own pups ENDURE salt water baths from me from time to time. Good thing they're so hairy!! Lotsa 'kleenex' there! So, i'm waiting to watch the puppy vid RIGHT AFTER this. Hence, EXPECT A HUGE HUG after I've watched it!!!! Pssst, also expect a puppy stalker after that. Do you get sidetracked with a fresh piece of badger liver too?? OK, puppies, HERE I COME!!

Talk to anyone who's still up after!! Nite to most of you guys! May the faeries of peace and joy dance over your homes tonight. 

Vicki


----------



## danalicious

ciaochiao said:


> I KNEW IT WOULD BE A SUCCESS DANA!! I TOLD YA SOtptptptp:clap::clap::clap::clap:!!!!
> 
> And to PUNISH ME, rather than reward my confidence in you, YOU MAKE THAT TYPE OF COOKIE??????? GROANNNNNNN!!! I LOVE SHORTBREAD! I LOVE CHOC CHIP I LOVE TOBLERONE! Oh my, you are derailing my diet!!!!!! Kleenex factor, about 100, cause I'll need all of them to wipe the crumbs off of my piggy mouth!!
> 
> Good show Dana, no pun intended!
> 
> 
> Vicki


Thanks Vicki!

And I meant no harm or ill will in baking the cookies. Besides, didn't anyone ever tell you that if you break the cookie in half all the fat falls out without losing any of the flavor?? Sheesh.... :lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ahhhh!!*



danalicious said:


> Thanks Vicki!
> 
> And I meant no harm or ill will in baking the cookies. Besides, didn't anyone ever tell you that if you break the cookie in half all the fat falls out without losing any of the flavor?? Sheesh.... :lmao:


Ahhhh!! So there IS a secret! Okay!! Well, I'm only half done in then because i think I only piggied down oh, say, hmmm, about HALF of them so far? But while all the house is somnolent, I shall go scarf down half of what's left over!! And believe me, they will even harder NOT to devour rapidly due to the knowledge about the fat !!!! Thanks Dana!!:love2::love2:

Dana, seriously, is there a possibility I could view your video or is there some type of legal thing in place that I can't see it until it's broadcasted? I'd LOVE to watch your work! How about the DVD of your burly buddy who did that kleenex factor test for you? Do you think he'd mind if I was it too? I'm not hurt of you say no for intellectual property or other reasons. Just say the word. I love watching presentations that are pertinent. So, just a thought. Do you seriously have a recipe for toblerone stuffed into short bread? Short bread was one of the 'cookies' i made EVERY year as gifts to the people I was very fond of. As you know, me no cook too good! But with SB, I was able to hit it right a couple of times, including whipped, free-form, and in the pan with the perforated edges so they turn out like 'bars'. I love it anyway you make it! If you have a recipe, please share, if you'd like!

have a wonderful sleep and again, BRAVO Dana!:clap::clap::clap:
Vicki


----------



## ciaochiao

*Puppy Love!!*

Hi Aaron:

I just watched the main video, plus a few of the others including the birthing. WOW, what a tough time poor Mom had with the last one. She was SO tired but still a natural mommy! Mustang Sally's eyes are GORGEOUS. NO ONE in their right mind could say no and not fall in love with those eyes! They're beautiful Aaron, really beautiful. So, so cute! Who was the puppy obstetrician? I imagine the 'Big Mommy' of the house- Mrs. Darkscot? The pics of them doing what we affectionately call in our home, 'schizo' time, where they just randomly run around just to burn energy and play like crazy, was SO, SO, SO adorable! They grew considerably from the day they were born! They're SO sweet Aaron. You must be very, very proud as the new 'daddy'. Do you guys also own the daddy? Are you 'official' breeders with the CKC or pet-style breeders, not interested in showing them? I know both types, I was breeding pekes back in the 80 and for ME, it was for show-quality but pet puppies rather than show. But the two breeders I purchased them from wanted to show them so....I allowed it. Yikes, I never wanted to put my puppies through a show again, even though one of them won best puppy in show and one best in group. 

And I know this sounds like a really stupid question, but Mustang Sally had 5 pups. I thought I was seeing 3. The acuity of my vision isn't always very accurate. Could you please just edify me? But they really, really are beautiful Aaron :love2::love2::love2:

Sighhhhh, you and Dr. G makes me want to be a new mom again!! (TO PUPPIES, NOT HUMANS!) Do you think everyone here could clap loudly enough in Dr. G's direction which will let him know that we'd LOVE to see a vid of the G-doxie puppies!

Congratulations to Big and little mamas. The Mrs. really knows what she's doing with them! Congrats to you too Aaron! Beautiful new little babies you've got there! Thanks for sharing and ummmm, could you and Dr. G perhaps post a few more so we can follow their development and growth? Thank you so much!!!!!!!:love2::love2::love2:

Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quick TGIF Breakfast for one and all and then I am off to grade. One more week and then I am done with these grades. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## sharonmac09

GOOOD Morning, Marc!

You got that one right! Thank god it's friday! (TGIF) 

Just a coffee this morning, please and thank you!

I now have to stop procrastinating and hit the book keeping books and safety reports! 

So good morning to all of you and i'll check in later to see what pranks you guys are up to!


----------



## Rps

Hi Jeanne, re your post #47740. Where are you taking your PSW course?


----------



## Cameo

G'morning.

Rps - Conestoga College in Kitchener. I have to do my CPR/First Aid first - which is the biggest reason for not doing the September start as I don't have the funds myself and I was told that the program would pay for them.......but this is misinformation as I have to have my acceptance letter from the College to be approved for the Program, thus I need to have the prerequisites to gain the acceptance letter.......I have a few more phone calls to make as I still have some questions.

Dana - Congrats! I bet it was wonderful.

Hi MCB - glad you popped in.

Marc - I hope you are taking some time off after you finish grading - you should get a break too.

Darkscot - I will view your video next time I go to my moms - dial up in not video/photo friendly 

Have a good day all.


----------



## danalicious

Vicki,

I will dig up my recipe and PM you when I have it. I used to make them at holiday time, but the last couple of years have either a) not had time or b) moved to a new city where I knew nobody and ran the risk of eating an entire batch myself.

As for the videos, there are four short samples on my site. The Ronald McDonald House video will be on their site in mid-October (following the gala) and I will post the link once it's up. The burly man's video is long gone. Even with 2 external HDs I was quickly running out of space when we moved to BC and I began picking up clients. And in all honesty, I've gotten so much better since I made that video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Quick break for lunch.

"Marc - I hope you are taking some time off after you finish grading - you should get a break too." Yes, my wife and I are going to Nova Scotia in early Sept. We will carry two of the pups with us to hand deliver to their new owners in Halifax and Moncton, NB. Great homes for both of them. Then, we rent a car are drive over to the Annapolis Valley, since that is the only part of NS I have never seen.

Any more good news re Adam?


----------



## Dr.G.

"To read is to empower
To empower is to write
To write is to influence
To Influence is to change
To change is to live."
~ Jane Evershed ~


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a nice letter of congratulations from our Premier, Danny Williams, thanking me for my service to our province in the area of literacy, and for the award from the Council of the Federation. Seeing that he was not at the conference in Regina, I am glad someone told him who won from our province.


----------



## Dr.G.

Taking my grading outside on my back deck. With the clarity of the text on my MBP 15" glossy screen, I can read and record the grades of finals while enjoying the outdoors. Such is the Life of a teleprofessor.


----------



## lookitsmarc

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Quick break for lunch.
> 
> "Marc - I hope you are taking some time off after you finish grading - you should get a break too." Yes, my wife and I are going to Nova Scotia in early Sept. We will carry two of the pups with us to hand deliver to their new owners in Halifax and Moncton, NB. Great homes for both of them. Then, we rent a car are drive over to the Annapolis Valley, since that is the only part of NS I have never seen.
> 
> Any more good news re Adam?


Interesting:

1. My name is Marc
2. I am going to Nova Scotia in early September
3. I am bringing a dog with me!


----------



## Dr.G.

lookitsmarc said:


> Interesting:
> 
> 1. My name is Marc
> 2. I am going to Nova Scotia in early September
> 3. I am bringing a dog with me!


Coincidence??? Maybe ............. maybe not. Parallel universe exist .... could this be the predicted collision????? Actually, we are bringing three dogs with us, so that is where the coincidence ends.

Still, welcome to The Shang. My name is Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

I find Bridget's maternal bonds interesting. She has very little milk being produced and the pups have sharp teeth now, so nursing is painful. Still, she likes to be close to her pups. Of course, maybe it is a universal paternal instinct as well in that when my daughter was born profoundly disabled I would sit by her crib as she slept. 

God bless all the parents and childen out in The Shang and ehMacLand. And for those of you without children, God bless you as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, it's Rp. Sounds like you are almost done with the grading. Then vacation? Me, I've been up to my arm pits in plumbing today ... which is dangerous, as I am not the most mechanically inclined individual ... I tell my children to become plumbers .... you can never find one, and when you do, it's triple digits per hour.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

I just checked the weather report and it's predicting a high of 34C which is for the shoreline. I would think that it will probably reach a high of 36C inland plus humidity! :yikes: OMG I think we have received this system from southern Ontario.


----------



## Cameo

Yeah, beach weather has finally arrived.....now all I have to do is find a nearby beach 

Hot and humid, and the same predicted for the weekend. Does this mean that summer has finally, truely arrived?

Welcome Marc to the Shang - I am Jeanne, I hope you enjoy us here. 

Even though the kittens are almost 4 months, Mama cat still grooms them, only now she has to pin them down. She plays with them and now papa cat does too. Total chaos once five of them start........my other female cat still has hissy fits if the kittens get too close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, it's Rp. Sounds like you are almost done with the grading. Then vacation? Me, I've been up to my arm pits in plumbing today ... which is dangerous, as I am not the most mechanically inclined individual ... I tell my children to become plumbers .... you can never find one, and when you do, it's triple digits per hour.


Evening, Robert-paul. No, I still have five days of grading and then I am done with that part of my job. Have to finish a paper I am presenting at an international conference in Sept. and get my four web sites ready for Fall, and then I am done for the year.

How are you making out with your plumbing? I have no aptitude or abilities to do anything around the house, so my extra teaching, which I do well, pays for the pros. Everyone is then happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I just checked the weather report and it's predicting a high of 34C which is for the shoreline. I would think that it will probably reach a high of 36C inland plus humidity! :yikes: OMG I think we have received this system from southern Ontario.


Wow, Sharon, that is hot. We might hit 26C with no humidity tomorrow, and that is hot by St.John's standards.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Welcome Marc to the Shang - I am Jeanne, I hope you enjoy us here. " Thank you, Jeanne. I might like it here. Is there much talk about dogs here in The Shang? The only dogs I dislike are pit bulls and dachshunds. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good nite everyone! 

Dr. G, don't forget to order some Timmy's for me so that I can wake up to it already on the table! Please and thank you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine Saturday morning buffet awaits you when you arise, with cereals, fruit, bagels, juice, along with our fine tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good nite everyone!
> 
> Dr. G, don't forget to order some Timmy's for me so that I can wake up to it already on the table! Please and thank you!


Sorry, Sharon, no Tim Horton's here at The Cafe Chez Marc. Just heart-friendly foods.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc!

A hot melting day in the works here so i shall take advantage of the cereals and juice. Please and thank you. No cooking today!

You have a St. John's version of a hot day also so I would suppose you will not be working in the yard today.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc!
> 
> A hot melting day in the works here so i shall take advantage of the cereals and juice. Please and thank you. No cooking today!
> 
> You have a St. John's version of a hot day also so I would suppose you will not be working in the yard today.


Afternoon, Sharon. 24C with a 28C humidex reading ............. and the ocean breeze has died down. Hot and humid here at 3PM.

Good day for a beer ........... or some ice cream.


----------



## sharonmac09

OMG, a beer sounds fantastic right now! 

Temps right now recorded at 2 pm is it feels like 32C with a very hot breeze.

So off I go to enjoy the beer! 

Do you drink beer Marc?

BTW Vicki has a very itchy rash and she is besides herself. I'm thinking perhaps she is dehydrated brought on by the heat and thus it brought on the rash?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> OMG, a beer sounds fantastic right now!
> 
> Temps right now recorded at 2 pm is it feels like 32C with a very hot breeze.
> 
> So off I go to enjoy the beer!
> 
> Do you drink beer Marc?
> 
> BTW Vicki has a very itchy rash and she is besides herself. I'm thinking perhaps she is dehydrated brought on by the heat and thus it brought on the rash?


That is hot. We are not at 21C and a 25C humidex reading.

Yes, I love beer, but trying to lose weight does not lend itself to much beer drinking. tptptptp

Sorry to hear of Vicki's rash. Cool baths might help.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife wanted some "head shots" of the pups, so here they are ................. Woody, Belle, Poppy and Big Buzz .................. as well as one of Buzz falling asleep during the photo shoot. Enjoy all of you who like pups.


----------



## uPhone

Can someone quickly tell me what this thread is for?? I'm way too lazy to try and figure it out lol


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, uPhone. The Shang thread has no real purpose other than to serve as an oasis from the various other threads that co-exist here in ehMacLand.

Is that helpful?


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert-Paul will be headlining tonight at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. He will go on after the great European act of Dame Dana, the Düsseldorf Darling and her Dancing Doxies. This is their first North American stop on a gala tour which starts here in The Shang, and ends up at the White House. So, there will be many people watching DD and RP, since we are being televised live to all of Europe. "Break a leg."


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc: Just flew in from Toronto, and are my arms tired!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert-Paul, you are going to kill tonight. Kudos, mon ami. The Queen shall be watching, so we are being told.


----------



## Rps

I just tried this recipe and it is quite nice. Thought I'd share:

Ingredients:

125 g (1/3 of 375-g pkg.) whole wheat spaghetti, uncooked
2 Tbsp. KRAFT CALORIE-WISE Zesty Italian Dressing
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 lb. (225 g) boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into strips
2 cups small broccoli florets
1 cup chopped tomatoes
1/2 cup KRAFT Part Skim Mozzarella Shredded Cheese, divided
4 tsp. KRAFT 100% Parmesan Light Grated Cheese
1/2 cup cooked butternut squash

Instructions:

COOK spaghetti as directed on package.

MEANWHILE, heat dressing and garlic in large nonstick skillet on medium heat. Add chicken and broccoli; cook and stir 5 to 7 min. or until chicken is cooked through. Stir in tomatoes and 1/4 cup of the mozzarella cheese; cook 1 to 2 min. or until heated through, stirring occasionally.

DRAIN spaghetti; place on serving plate. Top with the chicken mixture, remaining 1/4 cup mozzarella cheese and the Parmesan cheese.

I got this off of the Kraft site, It is very good!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert-Paul, I get the Kraft magazine sent to me online as well. Some of the recipies are quiet good. There is a chicken bruchetta and cheese bake that my family likes when it gets cool enough to use the oven.


----------



## Rps

It was very hot and humid here today ... 30 plus. Does it get humid in Nfld, or does its size take away the fast skies?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It was very hot and humid here today ... 30 plus. Does it get humid in Nfld, or does its size take away the fast skies?


We got up to 28C with the humidex this afternoon, which is hot for St.John's. Anything that is over 30C with the humidex is very hot. We might get a day or two every couple of years when the air temps get to be about 30C, but that is rare. The same winds off of the ocean that bring tons of snow in the Winter also bring nice breezes to keep things a bit cooler and the air quality excellent.


----------



## Znook

Been busy over the past day or so, so not had the time to read through this expanding thread. Hoping everyone is okay healthwise, and that life is treating you well. When I get some time I'll try to add more to my posts. Until then, Sláinte!


----------



## Dreambird

Congratulations Marc! :clap:



Dr.G. said:


> Just received a nice letter of congratulations from our Premier, Danny Williams, thanking me for my service to our province in the area of literacy, and for the award from the Council of the Federation. Seeing that he was not at the conference in Regina, I am glad someone told him who won from our province.


We made it up to 13ºC today and I'm wearing my winter clothes...  I refuse to turn up the furnace in the summer!

Some new members here? Welcome to Znook!


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Been busy over the past day or so, so not had the time to read through this expanding thread. Hoping everyone is okay healthwise, and that life is treating you well. When I get some time I'll try to add more to my posts. Until then, Sláinte!


Evening, Znook ............ or night time where you are. Have a good day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Congratulations Marc! :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> We made it up to 13ºC today and I'm wearing my winter clothes...  I refuse to turn up the furnace in the summer!
> 
> Some new members here? Welcome to Znook!


Evening, Diane. I feel the same way about the furnace. Off on May 24th and back on after Remembrance Day. Of course, my wife has a thing or two to say on chilly days.

So, how is Life treating you other than the cold temps?


----------



## Dreambird

Life's good these days in spite of cold temps, thanks Marc... 

I can't get away with turning the furnace right off, most summers I barely need it at all but this eeerrrmm "summer" (I used the term loosely) it would have been just too darned cold some nights. But I have it at a set rate that I figure ought to be good enough, usually works well... except THIS year! 

Then they are saying that by the end of next week we could be in the high twenties again... I look forward to it, but it's like a monster roller coaster ride I tell ya!


----------



## uPhone

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, uPhone. The Shang thread has no real purpose other than to serve as an oasis from the various other threads that co-exist here in ehMacLand.
> 
> Is that helpful?


Yes thanks  Shall we discuss the economic situation in Zimbabwe? With an inflation rate of 231 million per-cent, I don't think I'll be moving there any time soon. How about you, Dr. G?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Life's good these days in spite of cold temps, thanks Marc...
> 
> I can't get away with turning the furnace right off, most summers I barely need it at all but this eeerrrmm "summer" (I used the term loosely) it would have been just too darned cold some nights. But I have it at a set rate that I figure ought to be good enough, usually works well... except THIS year!
> 
> Then they are saying that by the end of next week we could be in the high twenties again... I look forward to it, but it's like a monster roller coaster ride I tell ya!


Good luck, Diane. Usually, once Regatta Day is over here in St.John's (the first Wednesday in August), our Summer weather is over and we don't see temps in the 20s until late June. Not this year, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

uPhone said:


> Yes thanks  Shall we discuss the economic situation in Zimbabwe? With an inflation rate of 231 million per-cent, I don't think I'll be moving there any time soon. How about you, Dr. G?



uPhone, we normally don't talk politics here in The Shang. Our topics range from deep personal issues to trite comments, such as where did you get the cool avatar for your pic?

Looks a bit like one of my dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Just received a nice letter of congratulations from our Premier, Danny Williams, thanking me for my service to our province in the area of literacy, and for the award from the Council of the Federation. Seeing that he was not at the conference in Regina, I am glad someone told him who won from our province.



AWESOME Marc! That's one for the wall too! :clap:

It certainly was a hot humid day in the Maritimes (Hmmmmm, why is it called the Maritimes??) today. Spent the morning taking photos for and of my family on the beach in Thunder Cove PEI, drove through a bit of New Brunswick and now and settling for the night in Halifax before catching an early morning flight back to Calgary in the a.m.

Welcome to Marc#2 (Mach 2?) to the Shang.

Welcome also and stick around uPhone....you'll get the hang of the Shang in no time. 

Aaron - I have tried Hamachi cheeks done Japanese style when eating in a Japanese restaurant and I love them...but I cannot remember for the life of me right now, what the english name of the fish is. PS - cute pups! 

Diane - Cold in Calgary??? oohh nooo...I'll go into shock.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. Welcome home ........... almost.

"AWESOME Marc! That's one for the wall too!" That is what my wife said as well, Kim. I think I shall just leave it in the envelope.


----------



## Dr.G.

For those who did not catch Robert-Paul's act at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club this evening, I shall try to upload the video on to YouTube. He was GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uPhone

Dr. G, Sorry! Forgive my ignorance to the Shangri-La clubhouse (as I've only ever known the Shangri-La as an upscale hotel!)

It's my dog in the picture! I had to put some aviator sunglasses on her. They suit her well


----------



## Dreambird

Good Night Marc... sleep tight. 

Kim, tomorrow you're coming back? It's supposed to a little bit more livable! Forecast is showers with a high of 18ºC. 

But my two computer weather programs aren't exactly agreeing with what the CTV news weather dude said...


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the weather update Dreambirdie....that won't be so bad and if it rains - that'll help me catch up with watering...


Goodnight Marc1 - don't let the weredoxies bite!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our classic Sunday Brunch awaits you when you decide to face the day and smile. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quite Sunday afternoon here in St.John's. Taking a break from grading to have some tea at about 4PM. Anyone wanting a bit of a respite may join me "in a spot of tea" as my old neighbor from England used to say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Came across some interesting Yiddish sayings --

"The time to make friends is before you need them."

"Friendship doubles joy and halves grief."

"Happiness itself does not stay -- only moments of happiness do."

"The purpose of life is not to be happy – but to matter, to be productive, to be useful, to have it make some difference that you have lived at all."
- Leo Rosten, American teacher and humorist

"The Joys of Yiddish" is a book containing the lexicon of common words and phrases in the Yiddish language, primarily focusing on those words that had become known to speakers of American English due to the influence of American Jews. It was originally published in 1968 and written by Leo Rosten.


----------



## Rps

Re 4780, how true those sayings are. How's your day Marc, just watching the jays and rays.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang - this time from Calgary...
I see the weather has perked up from weather reports from this morning! Yay!

Good sayings Marc! I really agree with the friendship one..It is so true.


Rp - My aunt is celebrating her 80th Birthday and has been a Jays fan forever and has never been to a game. A week from today, my family and I will be in Toronto with my aunt, watching the Jays play (the Angels) in person!


----------



## Rps

Great! I hope she will enjoy the game, and if she is not from here, the city. Toronto has a lot to offer, especially the restaurant and theatre districts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Re 4780, how true those sayings are. How's your day Marc, just watching the jays and rays.


I thought so as well, Robert-Paul. Sadly, the Jays lost just like my SF Giants lost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Kim. Sounds as if you had a grand trip. Kudos.


----------



## Rps

I knew the loss was coming, you could see it develop. But being a National League fan I'm waiting for the Phillies / Braves. Should be a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great! I hope she will enjoy the game, and if she is not from here, the city. Toronto has a lot to offer, especially the restaurant and theatre districts.


Speaking of the theatre, I read the reviews of Robert-Paul's act last night at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. Rave reviews -- 

"I laughed ....... I cried ........ he did it all!!" Rubin Robinberg, NY Times.

"A smash hit, equal to the greats of yesteryear." Sir Rodney Tudor, London Times.

"What a memorable night, unequal to anything I have experienced." Roger Weaver, Washington Post.

I hear that the Queen is considering a command performance at The Royal Albert Hall in the Fall. 

Kudos to our own Robert-Paul. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning hang Gang!

I must still be on PEI time ...or should I say, MARI-Time!!  

I miss cooking so 'll be happy to short-order cook anything anyone wants - just lemme know what you want and how you want 'em!

Oh and the coffee pot is on as well as the tea brewing.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee and breakfast, Kim. Nice to have someone else cook in the morning. How are you and Kim adjusting to non-vacation time?


----------



## KC4

Both of me are still in vacation mode as we soon leave for T.O....
This is just a pit stop to do laundry and re-pack!

What can I make for you for breakfast today?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Both of me are still in vacation mode as we soon leave for T.O....
> This is just a pit stop to do laundry and re-pack!
> 
> What can I make for you for breakfast today?


Wow, you two are becoming real "jet-setters". Bon voyage.

I shall have some coffee, fresh fruit, Montreal-style bagels and some scrambled eggs. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## darkscot

G'morning, Marc, Kim. Mtl style bagels are my favourite. I especially enjoy making them. 

Kim, I know how you feel, I'm still on MariTIME as well 

Vicki, the father of our pups is owned by my wife's brother. We bred because she's beautiful and the soon-to-be-owners of 2 of the pups are responsible and caring. The mom and papa mini doxies are deeply in love, as well


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, you two are becoming real "jet-setters". Bon voyage.
> 
> I shall have some coffee, fresh fruit, Montreal-style bagels and some scrambled eggs. Merci, mon amie.


Hahah! As we flew over Ontario on the way back from Halifax, Kacey suggested that we should just parachute down and save the flight back!

Good morning Aaron - how about a Montreal style bagel for you too? Toasted? 

Marc - want your bagel toasted? Any thing else on it? Soft scrambled eggs commin' right up! With a side of fresh blueberries from PEI!


----------



## Dr.G.

darkscot said:


> G'morning, Marc, Kim. Mtl style bagels are my favourite. I especially enjoy making them.
> 
> Kim, I know how you feel, I'm still on MariTIME as well
> 
> Vicki, the father of our pups is owned by my wife's brother. We bred because she's beautiful and the soon-to-be-owners of 2 of the pups are responsible and caring. The mom and papa mini doxies are deeply in love, as well


Morning, Aaron. Coming from New York City, I love NYC bagels, but my mother is from Montreal so I love those as well.

Glad mother and father doxie are "in love". We have both the mother and father of our pups here, but the dad is just mildly curious about the pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Kim. A grand breakfast.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Kim, Aaron and Marc!

Thanks Kim, ok... I want bacon and eggs to go please? and thank you! Oh yes a cup of coffee, regular! Thank you!

So Kim when are you leaving for TO? What day are you attending the Jays game so i can look for your mug?!!


----------



## sharonmac09

Vicki says hi and she hopes that you'all are doing great! She'll be back in a couple of days.


----------



## Rps

Hello Sharon: How are things, I just dropped in for a quick coffee. How are things?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Sharon, Robert-Paul and Vicki (In absentia). I trust that all goes well with this fine group of friends.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Rp! Things are great here and the last couple of days however had been hot! But I'm not complaining.... cuz we don't have the cold temps that the prairies are experiencing! Right now the temps as of 10 am feels like 31C.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc! You must be getting close to completing the grading.


----------



## Rps

Yes, Sharon, [ and hello Marc and all ] when I was there last year I got the impression that you seldom get temps in the 30s. It is quite common here, and with the humidity, it can feel very warm and heavy. It must be my age, but I have been really feeling it the last couple of years.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc! You must be getting close to completing the grading.


Morning, Sharon. Yes, grades will be finalized by Wed. Hopefully, by Friday I shall be free of all academic work and be ready to enjoy the summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here in St.John's, because we are so close to the Atlantic Ocean, if we get a day when the humidex is 30C or higher, which happens a couple of times each summer, that is very hot for us. An air temp of 30C is almost unheard of and has only happened twice since I first came here back in July, 1977. 

Right now it is 18C, sunny and a nice ocean breeze to keep the air fresh. A grand day.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Kim, Aaron and Marc!
> 
> Thanks Kim, ok... I want bacon and eggs to go please? and thank you! Oh yes a cup of coffee, regular! Thank you!
> 
> So Kim when are you leaving for TO? What day are you attending the Jays game so i can look for your mug?!!


Bacon and eggs commin' right up! Oh and a cup o' Timmy's too! 

We'll be at the game this Sunday!


----------



## Sonal

Popping in for a hello. It's been a very crazy time at work. I've spent the last 3 Sundays in the office trying to get caught up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. Sounds as if some Sonal Special herbal tea might be in order. Enjoy.

Other than the hectic pace at work, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Evening Marc. Yes, some of my special herbal blend would be greatly appreciated.

For the last few weeks, the whole work/life balance has been about 95% work (in fact, I'm still at work) so really, I'm not quite sure how life is treating me... I haven't seen much life lately. 

Still, I managed to squeeze in the new Harry Potter movie, and did a little creative writing, so it's not all bad.


----------



## Rps

Hello Marc, Sonal, how are things this evening. Sonal,you are at work, so hopefully you will be up for some R&R

Marc, I've got two ball games on so it will be a quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Evening Marc. Yes, some of my special herbal blend would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> For the last few weeks, the whole work/life balance has been about 95% work (in fact, I'm still at work) so really, I'm not quite sure how life is treating me... I haven't seen much life lately.
> 
> Still, I managed to squeeze in the new Harry Potter movie, and did a little creative writing, so it's not all bad.


I know the feeling, Sonal. I take on way too much during summer school and then drag these last few days. Will get my last grades in by tomorrow and then work on my web courses for the Fall ............. and I MUST finish that paper I am presenting at an international conference. 

Sonal, to clear your tab at The Cafe Chez Marc, send some creative writing karma my way and we are even. Deal???


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello Marc, Sonal, how are things this evening. Sonal,you are at work, so hopefully you will be up for some R&R
> 
> Marc, I've got two ball games on so it will be a quiet evening.


Robert-Paul, the SF Giants are winning, so I am in a good mood. They are fighting for a wild card spot in the NL. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I know the feeling, Sonal. I take on way too much during summer school and then drag these last few days. Will get my last grades in by tomorrow and then work on my web courses for the Fall ............. and I MUST finish that paper I am presenting at an international conference.
> 
> Sonal, to clear your tab at The Cafe Chez Marc, send some creative writing karma my way and we are even. Deal???


Have I run up my tab again? Dear me. Well, let me buy a few rounds for the folks here first, then I'll send you some creative writing karma to clear the whole thing. 

In any case, as Marc is pulling the pin to go to bed, I am pulling the pin to go home from work. At long last.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a fine breakfast with all of your favorites this morning. There are hot foods if you are cold, and cooling foods if you are hot and humid. As well, both hot and cold tea and coffee are there for you throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Have I run up my tab again? Dear me. Well, let me buy a few rounds for the folks here first, then I'll send you some creative writing karma to clear the whole thing. " Sonal, that sounds fair.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc!

The cooling breakfast sounds perfect and may I please have this version. Thank you!

Oh yes, Vicki says hi and she also wants the same version! Please and thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc!
> 
> The cooling breakfast sounds perfect and may I please have this version. Thank you!
> 
> Oh yes, Vicki says hi and she also wants the same version! Please and thank you.


Morning, Sharon. Coming right up. We shall deliver Vicki's breakfast while it is still hot. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to take lunchtime orders, so let me know what you would like to eat this afternoon.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey hi Garett, you have finally managed to stay beyond a minute! 

So you are feeling wunderbar! You are not feeling the heat and the humidity?

Here it's currently feeling like 36C right now and i'm MELTINGGGG!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. Only 13C here at 2PM. Tomorrow, we should be back in the low 20s, so today's coolness and rain are a bit of respite. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Hello from Toronto! It's a nice day here! 

Kacey has been shopping up a storm already.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rps

Hello All: Just thought I would drop in and see how everyone is doing this fine, warm, humid, steamy, foggy .......you get the idea........evening


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello from Toronto! It's a nice day here!
> 
> Kacey has been shopping up a storm already.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


Hope she got some nice things for her hedge hog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello All: Just thought I would drop in and see how everyone is doing this fine, warm, humid, steamy, foggy .......you get the idea........evening


Evening, Robert-Paul. 14C and foggy here. A quiet night for one and all.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I would take 14C in a heart beat. Watching the Jays....not pretty. How are the Giants doing, are they 3 out of the wild card?


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Wunderbar!


Glück im Unglück (literally, "good luck in misfortune"). Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gute Nacht, Garett.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope Adam is feeling a bit better today. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
Once again, I am up late working. So I thought I would take a break and make some fruit salad that will be waiting for all of you to start your day. The coffee pot is set to start at 5:30 Atlantic time. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> Once again, I am up late working. So I thought I would take a break and make some fruit salad that will be waiting for all of you to start your day. The coffee pot is set to start at 5:30 Atlantic time. Enjoy!


Morning, Dana. Thanks for the fruit and coffee. How are you this fine foggy morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I would take 14C in a heart beat. Watching the Jays....not pretty. How are the Giants doing, are they 3 out of the wild card?


Morning, Robert-Paul. 

No, the Giants are only one game out of the Wild Card spot.

MLB Standings - CBSSports.com


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Hope everyone is doing well today...

Looks like it's going to be another nice day in Toronto. So far, all the people we have encountered here have been quite nice. 

Kacey so far has done a lot of shopping, but with the exception of snacks, has only bought a pair of shoes for school.....and those weren't for her hedgehog... :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Thanks for breakfast Dana - much appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Have a good time on the rest of your vacation.


----------



## Dr.G.

A lecturer, when explaining stress management to an audience, raised a glass of water and asked 'How heavy is this glass of water?'

Answers called out ranged from 1oz to 25ozs.

The lecturer replied, 'The absolute weight doesn't matter. It depends on how long you try to hold it.

If I hold it for a minute, that's not a problem.
If I hold it for an hour, I'll have an ache in my right arm.
If I hold it for a day, you'll have to call an ambulance.
In each case, it's the same weight, but the longer I hold it, the heavier it becomes.'

He continued, 'And that's the way it is with stress management.
If we carry our burdens all the time, sooner or later, as the burden becomes increasingly heavy, we won't be able to carry on. '

'As with the glass of water, you have to put it down for a while and rest before holding it again. When we're refreshed, we can carry on with the burden.'

'So, before you return home tonight, put the burden of work down. Don't carry it home. You can pick it up tomorrow.

Whatever burdens you're carrying now, let them down for a moment if you can.'

So, my friends, put down anything that may be a burden to you right now.
Don't pick it up again until after you've rested a while.

Here are some great ways of dealing with the burdens of life:

* Accept that some days you're the pigeon, and some days you're the statue.

* Always keep your words soft and sweet, just in case you have to eat them.

* If you can't be kind, at least have the decency to be vague.

* If you lend someone $20 and never see that person again, it was probably worth it.

* It may be that your sole purpose in life is simply to be kind to others.

* Never put both feet in your mouth at the same time, because then you won't have a leg to stand on.

* Since it's the early worm that gets eaten by the bird, sleep late.

* The second mouse gets the cheese.

* When everything's coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.

* Birthdays are good for you. The more you have, the longer you live.

* You may be only one person in the world, but you may also be the world to one person.

* Some mistakes are too much fun to only make once.

* We could learn a lot from crayons... Some are sharp, some are pretty and
some are dull. Some have weird names, and all are different colors, but they
all have to live in the same box.

*A truly happy person is one who can enjoy the scenery on a detour. 
Have an awesome day and know that someone has thought about you today... I did.




My wife sent this to me and I thought I would share it with all of you here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

I like the lesson on stress management Marc as well as the quotes, especially the bit about the crayon box...

Funny thing - here I am, many miles away from home and looking forward to trying some new interesting restaurants and add them to my urbanspoon list (Woot! Toronto restaurants to add)....and where do I find myself eating last night??????

McDonalds. BAAAAAAAAhahahahahahah!

Explanation: I had 2 teens in tow and was outnumbered.
Correction: 2 Teens had ME in tow, and I was outnumbered.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, those were my two favorite ones as well.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Dana, Marc and Kim!

And good morning to all the sleepy heads as well!

Thanks for the coffee Dana!

Kim, how are you going to sample TO's cuisine if the teens are with you? I know!!! You can dump them in a Future Shop and you and your hubby can dine in style in a 4 or 5 star restaurant for the next couple of hours! 

Marc, love the quotes! Thanks.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Kim, how are you going to sample TO's cuisine if the teens are with you? I know!!! You can dump them in a Future Shop and you and your hubby can dine in style in a 4 or 5 star restaurant for the next couple of hours!


Hahah! Already tried! Would you believe we've already been in the Eaton Center Apple Store!!?

At 14 & 15 I would have thought they would have been moving on from Mickey D's, but apparently not. ..yet.

Hubby not here until Friday - hence the outnumbering...I'm going to have to find my parental assertiveness power....hope I packed it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. The quotes are not mine, just the ending re the Shang.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.

Kim, if you are looking for a bit of foodie paradise in Toronto, be sure to come visit the St Lawrence Market--it's the oldest contiuously operating market in Canada, once the site of Toronto city hall, and was rated in Food and Wine magazine as one of the top 25 markets in the world. 

It would make a great place to stop for breakfast or lunch... lots of fresh ready-made food in addition to the market foods. Top recommendations are peameal bacon on a bun from the Carousel Bakery which is on the main floor on the right side, or a giant eggplant on foccacia sandwich at Mr Mustaches on the lower level.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Kim, if you are looking for a bit of foodie paradise in Toronto, be sure to come visit the St Lawrence Market--it's the oldest contiuously operating market in Canada, once the site of Toronto city hall, and was rated in Food and Wine magazine as one of the top 25 markets in the world.
> 
> It would make a great place to stop for breakfast or lunch... lots of fresh ready-made food in addition to the market foods. Top recommendations are peameal bacon on a bun from the Carousel Bakery which is on the main floor on the right side, or a giant eggplant on foccacia sandwich at Mr Mustaches on the lower level.


THANK YOU Sonal! Yummmmmmmm! I should be able to walk there! Woot! 
But it may take me awhile because I may be dragging two teens!


----------



## Sonal

From the Eaton's center, it's about a 15-20 minute walk. Corner of Front Street east and Jarvis.

I live across the street from the market... I'm running off to work in a bit, so you'll have to just settle for waving at my building. (East of the Market.) Closes at 6 PM on most days. Saturday morning is when the farmers come down to the north building, so if you think it's big now, it's bigger on Saturdays.

There are some good bakeries, plus some great cheese shops and veggies marts, and I would make a point of taste-testing some Kozlick's mustard. 

But if the teens are insistent, there is a MacDonalds one block east of the Market.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> From the Eaton's center, it's about a 15-20 minute walk. Corner of Front Street east and Jarvis.
> 
> I live across the street from the market... I'm running off to work in a bit, so you'll have to just settle for waving at my building. (East of the Market.) Closes at 6 PM on most days. Saturday morning is when the farmers come down to the north building, so if you think it's big now, it's bigger on Saturdays.
> 
> There are some good bakeries, plus some great cheese shops and veggies marts, and I would make a point of taste-testing some Kozlick's mustard.
> 
> But if the teens are insistent, there is a MacDonalds one block east of the Market.


Thanks again Sonal! Sorry to miss you...I'd love to buy you a coffee or tea at the market! 
P.M. or email me if your plans change and you have a half hour to meet me...I have my iPhone and it picks up my email.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Kim. this Sunday is your game correct? If you had planned on eating at the Rogers Centre better take out a loan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Kim, if you are looking for a bit of foodie paradise in Toronto, be sure to come visit the St Lawrence Market--it's the oldest contiuously operating market in Canada, once the site of Toronto city hall, and was rated in Food and Wine magazine as one of the top 25 markets in the world.
> 
> It would make a great place to stop for breakfast or lunch... lots of fresh ready-made food in addition to the market foods. Top recommendations are peameal bacon on a bun from the Carousel Bakery which is on the main floor on the right side, or a giant eggplant on foccacia sandwich at Mr Mustaches on the lower level.


Morning, Sonal. I have been to that market and could concur with your synopsis.

How are you today? Any less stressed at work? Sonal Special is brewing if you need some. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Kim. this Sunday is your game correct? If you had planned on eating at the Rogers Centre better take out a loan.


Afternoon, Robert-Paul. Yes, I have heard that seeing a Jays game is a "bit" expensive.

How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'm fine. Yes the ball park is no real deal for food. However if Kim is going to eat outside the park there are a number of good "general" food places, on Front Street. Actually, the ball park is within two blocks of restaurant row.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I'm thinking that the Giants have a chance for the wild card. Florida would be a problem. I think that the Cubs and my Braves are toast: games out and schedule are against them. However, I feel that West Coast teams have a harder time in the schedule than Central and East Cost. Time and Distance over that season drains you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm fine. Yes the ball park is no real deal for food. However if Kim is going to eat outside the park there are a number of good "general" food places, on Front Street. Actually, the ball park is within two blocks of restaurant row.


Sadly, I have not been to a Jays game. I love to watch baseball live.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Kim. this Sunday is your game correct? If you had planned on eating at the Rogers Centre better take out a loan.


Yes Rp, This Sunday is our Blue Jays game day.....
Thanks for the warning on the food prices at the Stadium and the tip to eat in restaurant row first...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I'm thinking that the Giants have a chance for the wild card. Florida would be a problem. I think that the Cubs and my Braves are toast: games out and schedule are against them. However, I feel that West Coast teams have a harder time in the schedule than Central and East Cost. Time and Distance over that season drains you.


A valid observation, Robert-Paul. Still, just like hockey comes down to having a good goalie, it will come down to pitching. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. I have been to that market and could concur with your synopsis.
> 
> How are you today? Any less stressed at work? Sonal Special is brewing if you need some. Paix, mon amie.


Work is calming down slightly, though I could still do with a cup of herbal tea. Dealing with my most aggravating tenant today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Work is calming down slightly, though I could still do with a cup of herbal tea. Dealing with my most aggravating tenant today.


Sonal, have your special blend of herbal tea ready and waiting whenever you are in need of such tranquility. Good luck with your tenant.


----------



## Rps

Hello All: Just thought I'd drop in to say hi to anyone who is interested. While I do have coffee on, beer is more my style.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Robert-Paul. In that The Cafe Chez Marc is an alcohol-free zone, we do serve all sorts of drinks and beers at The Hair of the Doxie Den. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Well, we can move there. I like the Bud Light with Lime .. being a lager and lime guy it's not a bad substitute. As for coffee, my fav is butter pecan. You wouldn't have any of that on hand would you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, we can move there. I like the Bud Light with Lime .. being a lager and lime guy it's not a bad substitute. As for coffee, my fav is butter pecan. You wouldn't have any of that on hand would you?


Robert-Paul, we shall have the butter pecan coffee now called the Rp Special, in honor of you. We shall bring some over from The Cafe to your table in The Den. We have all sorts of imported lagers as well as Canadian lagers if you want the real stuff. Limes we have plenty of for the G&T crowd, of which I am one ................. especially on a hot afternoon. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Zito is pitching a great game for the Giants ................ who can't score even a single run to help him out. We shall see.

MLB Scores - CBSSports.com


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I think the Jays are done tonight .... in the 6th, Sox up 5 to 1. Jays had the bases loaded with 2 out and zip. Say are you watching the Giants on cable or on the web. If the web, is that from MLB.com? If so, how is the quality of viewing? Kim will have a tough game to watch on Sunday with the Angels....they can't afford to lose a game to the Jays...it will be a tough series I'm afraid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I think the Jays are done tonight .... in the 6th, Sox up 5 to 1. Jays had the bases loaded with 2 out and zip. Say are you watching the Giants on cable or on the web. If the web, is that from MLB.com? If so, how is the quality of viewing? Kim will have a tough game to watch on Sunday with the Angels....they can't afford to lose a game to the Jays...it will be a tough series I'm afraid.


Robert-Paul, I just follow it online at MLB Game Center - CBSSports.com 

I pop in every few minutes to see what has happened. I like to watch live baseball, but get frustrated with all of the time wasted these days in a Major League game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I think the Jays are done tonight .... in the 6th, Sox up 5 to 1. Jays had the bases loaded with 2 out and zip. Say are you watching the Giants on cable or on the web. If the web, is that from MLB.com? If so, how is the quality of viewing? Kim will have a tough game to watch on Sunday with the Angels....they can't afford to lose a game to the Jays...it will be a tough series I'm afraid.


Robert-Paul, take a look at the Mets score. They are getting crushed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall leave out a midnight snack for all of those not calling it a night. Enjoy.


----------



## The G3 Man

KC4 said:


> I like the lesson on stress management Marc as well as the quotes, especially the bit about the crayon box...
> 
> Funny thing - here I am, many miles away from home and looking forward to trying some new interesting restaurants and add them to my urbanspoon list (Woot! Toronto restaurants to add)....and where do I find myself eating last night??????
> 
> McDonalds. BAAAAAAAAhahahahahahah!
> 
> Explanation: I had 2 teens in tow and was outnumbered.
> Correction: 2 Teens had ME in tow, and I was outnumbered.


HEY, Kacey wanted it and i was like whatever as long as it was food. 

Heey that other Bistro we went to was good too.

Dr.G thanks for the snack tonight, well done.

Morgan


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Kim, if you are looking for a bit of foodie paradise in Toronto, be sure to come visit the St Lawrence Market--it's the oldest contiuously operating market in Canada, once the site of Toronto city hall, and was rated in Food and Wine magazine as one of the top 25 markets in the world.
> 
> It would make a great place to stop for breakfast or lunch... lots of fresh ready-made food in addition to the market foods. Top recommendations are peameal bacon on a bun from the Carousel Bakery which is on the main floor on the right side, or a giant eggplant on foccacia sandwich at Mr Mustaches on the lower level.


AWESOME! The St. Lawrence market was a really great recommendation Sonal! 
We thoroughly enjoyed walking through it...walked in the main floor right side and saw peameal bacon sandwiches..THIS must be the place! ... Ordered one, loved it ..walked on a few more yards and saw another booth advertising them....(in hindsight) the one you recommended.... D'oh! 
Oh well, the one I ordered was huge and fabulous...

The Kozlik's Mustard shop was a blast...Once we got there and Kacey saw the jars she recognized them from the Calgary deli where she has a p/t job. Then the fun started....she explained to the Kozlik's rep how she knew of their product despite living in Calgary...pretty soon, she was behind the counter getting the full tour, and even a complimentary jar of mustard with a unique label (to any others they were selling).
I took a picture to prove to her fellow deli employees that she visited the mustard mother-ship!

Then the remainder of the afternoon we traipsed through Chinaton, eating and endlessly shopping for shoes, pets and whatever, with non other than the fabulous Vicki! Kacey and Vicki hit it off immediately with both of them being shoe addicts! No pets were purchased, but Kacey did score some candy and (compliments of Vicki) some great Chinese BAked goods...Woot! 

Vicki is awesome! Very smart, funny and pretty with a gorgeous smile! 
We had a ton of fun! Too bad we ran out of time! Too many things to do/people to see and not enough days to do them in!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I shall leave out a midnight snack for all of those not calling it a night. Enjoy.


Thanks for the snack Marc...I'll snack it down and head to bed, even though it's not midnight Toronto time. Kacey is already ZZZZZZ....


----------



## KC4

The G3 Man said:


> HEY, Kacey wanted it and i was like whatever as long as it was food.
> 
> Heey that other Bistro we went to was good too.
> 
> Dr.G thanks for the snack tonight, well done.
> 
> Morgan


Hahahah! Well, don't expect a repeat trip to McDippys on my watch - I have FOUND my parental ASSERTIVENESS! beejacon


----------



## The G3 Man

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the snack Marc...I'll snack it down and head to bed, even though it's not midnight Toronto time. Kacey is already ZZZZZZ....


Hey Kim, thought you went to bed? 

Morgan


----------



## The G3 Man

KC4 said:


> Hahahah! Well, don't expect a repeat trip to McDippys on my watch - I have FOUND my parental ASSERTIVENESS! beejacon


A$$ERTIVENESS>??? WHAT IS THAT>...

Come back on iChat u goober.

Morgan


----------



## KC4

The G3 Man said:


> Hey Kim, thought you went to bed?
> 
> Morgan


"You have reached Kim's ehMac Answering Service. Kim is unavailable to respond to your post at the moment. Ditto for The Sequel. Please leave a message at the sound of the ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!"


----------



## The G3 Man

KC4 said:


> "You have reached Kim's ehMac Answering Service. Kim is unavailable to respond to your post at the moment. Ditto for The Sequel. Please leave a message at the sound of the ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!"


heh, I TOLD YOU NOT TO INSTALL VISTA ON THE ANSWeRING MACHINE beejacon

Morgab


----------



## Sonal

Glad you enjoyed the Market, Kim. Virtually all my groceries come from there these days... selection is phenomenal--there's nothing I can't find at the Market. It can be a little expensive compared to Kensington Market--another little foodie neighbourhood which is slowing becoming home to Toronto's latino population (a lot of the little grocery shops there are now selling awesome burritos, etc in the back of the store). 

Sorry I missed you, but work has been a lot of long hours lately. No rest of the wicked it seems.


----------



## The G3 Man

Those burrito's are to die for!!!!!!! Which area in Toronto are you in Sonal? I am in Weston and 401.

Morgan


----------



## Sonal

The G3 Man said:


> Those burrito's are to die for!!!!!!! Which area in Toronto are you in Sonal? I am in Weston and 401.
> 
> Morgan


I'm down by the St Lawrence Market.


----------



## The G3 Man

Nice!!!!!!

Morgan


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made our infamour "TGIAF" Breakfast again this morning. So, eat up, drink up, and Thank God It's Amost Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, we just got a bit of thunder this morning. Have not heard that in a couple of years. No lightening that I can see, but suddenly it started to rain. Now, the rain has stopped .................. as has the thunder. Still, it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Getting ready for another day of Toronto adventures. I must say that the vast majority of the people that we have encountered here downtown, whether it is the financial or the fashion district, the market or chinatown, have been very pleasant and nice to us. I would not hesitate to recommend it to other prospective visitors and we would be happy to come back for another visit someday...lots of stuff that we would like to see and do that we are not going to have time for this visit.

I would like to try the Kensington Market Sonal. I really miss good, fresh burritos since leaving Houston. (errrr, but Kacey will drag her heels because she thinks I fed her too much Mexican food while in Houston and now her Mexican food eating is limited to nachos - just plain w/cheese, of course! !)

Thanks for the TGIAF breakfast Marc. I'm glad you enjoyed the thundershow, but since I am terrified of lightening, I would have been in hiding!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

Thanks for the brekkie, Marc!

Kim, it sounds like you had a fabulous time yesterday with the kids, Vicki and Morgan! So what other adventures are you up to today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim.

"Thanks for the TGIAF breakfast Marc. I'm glad you enjoyed the thundershow, but since I am terrified of lightening, I would have been in hiding! " Two rumbles of thunder were all we got. So much for this year. Maybe in 2011 we shall get some real thunder and lightening ............ which I love.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. Is your part of NS preparing for Hurricane Bill as we are here in St.John's?


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Kim while you are around the ball park, you should check out the CBC centre across the street. It has a really neat museum in it. Also, if you are into buildings, the BCE place is quite nice...its across the street from Union Station and the Hummingbird Centre. Also around there is the Old Spaghetti Factory ... around $12 for a meal including dessert and beverage ... If your into TexMex, they have a Lone Star, but I prefer the Armadillos just up from Union Station.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert-Paul. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

Good Mrac, and you. This will be your close week, is it not. Then on to vacation?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good Mrac, and you. This will be your close week, is it not. Then on to vacation?


Yes, Robert-Paul. My grades are in and my courses are ready to go for the Fall. I still have that paper to write, but I shall wait until next week to let my head clear a bit from anything academic.


----------



## Rps

Well then, enjoy your vacation. I'm in the process of finalizing my project, so I will be busy trying to get my act together. My daughter is going to Brock to pick up her second degree, this one in Adult Education, so I can help her with her studies, which will help me with mine.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Kim while you are around the ball park, you should check out the CBC centre across the street. It has a really neat museum in it. Also, if you are into buildings, the BCE place is quite nice...its across the street from Union Station and the Hummingbird Centre. Also around there is the Old Spaghetti Factory ... around $12 for a meal including dessert and beverage ... If your into TexMex, they have a Lone Star, but I prefer the Armadillos just up from Union Station.


If you are at the BCE place, the Richtree (or Movenpick or Marche or whatever they are calling it) can be a fun place to eat, though it can get expensive... might be better for brunch. But if you go, have the Rosti. It is to die for.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, I'm not sure what they call it, but you are right, it is a great place. What I like there is the butternut squash soup...it is almost as good as mine! [ insert joke comment here ]. I was wondering, is the EX on this week?

That might be an interesting place for Kim to see ... it's been a while since I've gone ... when we were kids, that and the Eaton's catalogue meant the end of summer ....


----------



## Sonal

Hi RP, yes, the Ex is on. 

Strange feeling when the Ex starts up, since that means summer is almost over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well then, enjoy your vacation. I'm in the process of finalizing my project, so I will be busy trying to get my act together. My daughter is going to Brock to pick up her second degree, this one in Adult Education, so I can help her with her studies, which will help me with mine.


Kudos, Robert-Paul. I was shortlisted for an administrative position in teleteaching at Brock, but, obviously, did not get the position.


----------



## screature

Hellllooo Sahng Gang!!

Just thought I would pop in for a quick visit.

Yes Sonal I know what you mean about the Ex signalling the end of summer, especially true in years gone by (when I was a kid and it also meant going back to school). 

But over the last few years (at least in the Ottawa area) it hasn't signalled the end of summer weather like it used to. For us our summers seem to be starting later and running longer (summer does actually run until Sept 20 on the calendar at least).

It used to be that by the end of August you could start to "smell" fall in the air, now here it takes until the middle to the end of September to get the same kind of weather. So for us I would say that the expression "climate change" as opposed to "global warming" if more reflective of the my anecdotal experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada issued a warning to the government of Newfoundland and Labrador and the City of St. John's that Bill is now tracking a bit more eastward so that the northeast quadrant, which is where all the wind is in a hurricane dur to the counter-clockwise spin, will be directly over St.John's. Due to our proximity to the Atlantic Ocean, that mean strong winds, heavy rain and pounding/rising tides. I think that EC wants to avoid another Hurrican Juan that pounded Halifax without much warning.

We are being issued "Doxie Floatation Suits" for all of our doxies, since flood waters could be over their heads in certain areas of the city.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Steve. How is Life treating you today?


Not too bad Marc, thanks for asking. It is "so happy it's Thursday" (you can figure out the acronym for yourself  )!

Well it looks like I was right about the job I applied for they couldn't afford me and were looking for a more junior person. Oh well, at least I didn't need the job. So I stay where I am, which isn't bad, I just get bored being in the same place to long. Once I stop feeling challenged my interest level just falls right off.

Anyway, Marc are you going anywhere with your well deserved time off or just "chillaxin" with a "staycation"?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Environment Canada issued a warning to the government of Newfoundland and Labrador and the City of St. John's that Bill is now tracking a bit more eastward so that the northeast quadrant, which is where all the wind is in a hurricane dur to the counter-clockwise spin, will be directly over St.John's. Due to our proximity to the Atlantic Ocean, that mean strong winds, heavy rain and pounding/rising tides. I think that EC wants to avoid another Hurrican Juan that pounded Halifax without much warning.
> 
> We are being issued "Doxie Floatation Suits" for all of our doxies, since flood waters could be over their heads in certain areas of the city.


Mmm, that photo is making me think about lunch. 

Well I guess you will be battening down the hatches Marc, hopefully you don't get hit too hard.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Once I stop feeling challenged my interest level just falls right off." I know the feeling, Steve. 

"Anyway, Marc are you going anywhere with your well deserved time off or just "chillaxin" with a "staycation"? " My wife and I are going to fly over to Halifax and rent a car so that we can wander about the Annapolis Valley. It is the only part of NS I have never visited and this is where my wife wants us to retire in 4-5 years. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Mmm, that photo is making me think about lunch.
> 
> Well I guess you will be battening down the hatches Marc, hopefully you don't get hit too hard.


Steve, we have great hot dogs at The Cafe Chez Marc if that is what you are in the mood for today.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> My wife and I are going to fly over to Halifax and rent a car so that we can wander about the Annapolis Valley. It is the only part of NS I have never visited and this is where my wife wants us to retire in 4-5 years. We shall see.


The Valley is where I was born, in Middleton, my Dad was stationed at CFB Greenwood at the time. It is beautiful.

My family ancestrally (and the family land, our family has been in the area since the 1750s) is from Maitland Bridge which basically borders Kejimkujik National Park. If you have a chance, a day trip to the Park is well worth it if you already haven't been. A walk along the banks of the Mersey or renting a canoe (which can be done right inside the Park) and paddling along it for a stretch is quite simply stunning in places.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, we have great hot dogs at The Cafe Chez Marc if that is what you are in the mood for today.


Thanks but I am eating one as I type this, I wasn't kidding when I said that picture was making me think of lunch...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> The Valley is where I was born, in Middleton, my Dad was stationed at CFB Greenwood at the time. It is beautiful.
> 
> My family ancestrally (and the family land, our family has been in the area since the 1750s) is from Maitland Bridge which basically borders Kejimkujik National Park. If you have a chance, a day trip to the Park is well worth it if you already haven't been. A walk along the banks of the Mersey or renting a canoe (which can be done right inside the Park) and paddling along it for a stretch is quite simply stunning in places.


We know a doxie breeder in Middleton. Deborah wants to live somewhere in or around Wolfville. We shall see.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> We know a doxie breeder in Middleton. Deborah wants to live somewhere in or around Wolfville. We shall see.


A good University town, you should feel right at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks but I am eating one as I type this, I wasn't kidding when I said that picture was making me think of lunch...


Yes, but our hot dogs are fresh ............ and cute. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> A good University town, you should feel right at home.


That is just what my wife said, Steve. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Rps

Hi Steve and Marc, nice pictures by the way. I was just thinking that the way you guys have been working lately, you must be working your fingers to the bonus.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Steve, Marc and Rp! Good afternoon

Great pics Marc, and yes they are too cute to eat! 

BTW Vicki says hi to everyone here and hopes that everything is going great! 

Great temps here.. didn't even break 30C today.

I have travelled to the Valley many times but haven't actually toured Wolfville so I'm not familiar with Acadia University but I have heard that it is a very nice university town.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Thanks for the brekkie, Marc!
> 
> Kim, it sounds like you had a fabulous time yesterday with the kids, Vicki and Morgan! So what other adventures are you up to today?


So far today we have ridden the TTC subway - just for the sake of riding it, then we rode the Trolley cars...again mostly for the fun of it - but we did get off at the harbor front and walked around there for awhile. Very nice!


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

We are promised 1 really hot day of the type that I like best tomorrow... 29ºC or 87ºF which sounds so much better IMO... 

As part of my ongoing renovations... I have a plumber coming over tomorrow to install a brand new "loo" ... my only one so have keys to neighbour's house in case, you know...


----------



## Dr.G.

"I was just thinking that the way you guys have been working lately, you must be working your fingers to the bonus. " Robert-Paul, are you looking for another command performance at the "What's up 
Dach?" Comedy Club this weekend? You were a hit last weekend, so this would be a great way to double up once again. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

I hope those in ON are through with the various tornadoes that have struck thoughout parts of that fine province. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, I have just watched the news and OMG the weather system that passed through Southern Ontario was vicious! I hope my brother in Newmarket, my parents in Newcastle and sister in Ajax are all ok. 

BTW Marc, Vicki says hi to you and hope you and Mrs. G and all the doxies are doing well.

Hi Kim, Vicki, Rp, Diane, Sonal, Steve, Aaron, Garett, Jeanne and all the other shang gang whose names escapes me members.


----------



## Sonal

It does sound like some tornados touched down in Newmarket, Sharon, but those seem to be just property damage.

Reports are that someone in Owen Sound died, but that seems to be the only death.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> and all the other shang gang whose names escapes me members.


As a reminder, they were:

Sean, Warren, Treena, Elaine, Margaret, Bob, Scott, Ann, Steve (1) and Don. Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sonal said:


> It does sound like some tornados touched down in Newmarket, Sharon, but those seem to be just property damage.
> 
> Reports are that someone in Owen Sound died, but that seems to be the only death.


Ok, thanks Sonal, you didn't hear anything about the Bowmanville/Newcastle area? According to one station that area seems to have been hit particularly hard.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> As a reminder, they were:
> 
> Sean, Warren, Treena, Elaine, Margaret, Bob, Scott, Ann, Steve (1) and Don. Gone, but not forgotten.


Hello Don, how are you? They are not gone as I see them in ehmac forums. And they are free to come to Shangri La anytime they wish and of course they are free to leave too.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Hello Don, how are you? They are not gone as I see them in ehmac forums. And they are free to come to Shangri La anytime they wish and of course they are free to leave too.


I'm fine thanks Sharon, but you are a tad down the posting pecking order to be making such statements:


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> Ok, thanks Sonal, you didn't hear anything about the Bowmanville/Newcastle area? According to one station that area seems to have been hit particularly hard.


Haven't seen or heard much about Bowmanville/Newcastle, but it seems most of it has been north and west of Toronto... seems like it's almost entirely property damage.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> I'm fine thanks Sharon, but you are a tad down the posting pecking order to be making such statements:


Yes that is true but I was merely only repeating what Dr. G had tirelessly stated that everyone is free to come and go as they wish. Furthermore the pecking order is not important in the shang and thus all members have equal say and content.


----------



## Sonal

Let's not get into all this tonight... I get enough arguments with the tenants.  

Don, it's nice to see you here again. How are you keeping these days?


----------



## Sonal

Watching the tornado damage reports on the local news... it's pretty wild.

There's a lot of property damage but few injuries reported so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our famous TGIF Breakfast awaits you when you arise. All proceeds go to the Red Cross who are helping those in need due to the tornadoes in Ontario.


----------



## screature

Good Morning Marc. Thanks for the TGIF breakfast, glad to see that the proceeds are going to a good cause.

I actually could have used the Red Cross' services last night. I had a little accident while doing some yard work. I was coming up the flagstone stairs at the side of our house and caught my toe on the top step and proceeded to literally do a face plant in the flagstone walkway. I am pretty banged, cut and scratched up and have a pretty bad headache this morning. So I am taking today to let some of the swelling go down and heal up a bit. I am quite the sight this morning! XX)


----------



## screature

Hey Don, nice to see you back in the Shang!! That little trick you did with the breakdown of who has posted how many times in a given thread I didn't even know existed. I had to poke around a bit myself just to figure out where and how you did it. Neat! I guess the Mayor must be into baseball, having that kind of stats keeping on EhMac.


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> Yes that is true but I was merely only repeating what Dr. G had tirelessly stated that everyone is free to come and go as they wish. Furthermore the pecking order is not important in the shang and thus all members have equal say and content.


Hi Sharon, I'm a bit late in posting this as our power was out for hours last night. Based on what I see and hear, Newcastle, seems okay. I think your parents had the same weather we had, lots of lightening, rain, some wind, but no tornados, we haven't had too many trees or branches down here. Hope this helps, if you couldn't get them on the phone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Sorry to hear of your accident. I am a klutz, as my wife and son can attest with total honesty, so I empathize with you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert-Paul. Yes, listening to the news on CBC had reports of all sorts of wind/rain damage in parts of ON. Glad you are safe and sound. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have brewed a fresh batch of Sonal Special Herbal Tea which will be served when you need a momentary respite in our Relaxation Grotto and Meditation Spa. Enjoy and relax.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Steve. Sorry to hear of your accident. I am a klutz, as my wife and son can attest with total honesty, so I empathize with you. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc. I am not usually klutzy, in fact I use to pride myself in my ability to "catch" myself from falling and rarely took a tumble even after freezing rain storms. But I have fallen 3 times this summer alone, all by catching my toe!  I think I need to get new sandals!


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I have brewed a fresh batch of Sonal Special Herbal Tea which will be served when you need a momentary respite in our Relaxation Grotto and Meditation Spa. Enjoy and relax.


Sounds good.... I will probably take a moment there after my coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Marc. I am not usually klutzy, in fact I use to pride myself in my ability to "catch" myself from falling and rarely took a tumble even after freezing rain storms. But I have fallen 3 times this summer alone, all by catching my toe!  I think I need to get new sandals!


My wife bought me a pair of Birkenstocks yesterday so that I would not be as klutzy in my walking about the house in my $10 sandals I bought at Shoppers Drug Mart last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good.... I will probably take a moment there after my coffee.


 Might I also recommend the cucumber and seaweed facial and body wrap. My wife loves it to relax.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Steve, Sonal, Marc and Rp!

Thanks for the TGIF brekkie, Marc!

Steve, that was quite a tumble into the flagstones! It must have been a terrifying hopeless feeling while you were falling and the aftermath sure had left you shaken up. I too just recently tripped over the vacuum cleaner cord and crashed onto the stair trends of the staircase. My forehead and chest took the brunt and immediately afterwards I was rendered so dizzy and had to lay down on the floor to keep from passing out. I did however pass out a few minutes later for a few seconds and spent the rest of the day recuperating on the couch. I fortunately did not suffer a headache from this. 

Steve, if you have a bad headache you might want to seriously consider consulting a doctor.

Rp and Sonal, thanks for the update on the storm in my parents' area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. Yes, I agree with you suggestion that should Steve's headache persist a doctor's visit might be in order.


----------



## screature

Thanks for the concern Sharon and Marc. My headache seems to be dissipating so I think I am Ok on that front but I agree if it isn't gone by this afternoon I will take a trip into the clinic.

I do think I was a little "shocky" afterwards or maybe it was just the adrenaline as I just went into the kitchen got some paper towels, wiped off the blood and went right back out and finished mowing the lawns. :lmao: Seemed kind of a funny thing to do in retrospect, you would have thought I would have at least sat down for a minute or two.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey Steve, I would guarantee you one thing... if your significant other had been home at the time, she would have demanded that you sit you a$$ down and take it easy for the next few hours!


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I fell straight backwards on the ice last year. I was dizzy for weeks, and went to an ENT who told me that I have "knocked my inner ear crystals out of alignment". So, take care of yourself.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, I fell straight backwards on the ice last year. I was dizzy for weeks, and went to an ENT who told me that I have "knocked my inner ear crystals out of alignment". So, take care of yourself.


Oouuccchhh! I did that in grade school in the hallway. Cracked my head right on the concrete floor. A lump came up the size and shape of an egg, so whenever I hear of someone going over backwards like that it always brings me back to that. Yowza!


----------



## screature

sharonmac09 said:


> Hey Steve, I would guarantee you one thing... if your significant other had been home at the time, she would have demanded that you sit you a$$ down and take it easy for the next few hours!


Yes Sharon, Nicki actually said it was a good thing she wasn't here to see it happen as she would have freaked out and I am sure you are right she would have forced me to sit my a$$ down and not go back out and keep mowing the lawn like a crazy man.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks for the concern Sharon and Marc. My headache seems to be dissipating so I think I am Ok on that front but I agree if it isn't gone by this afternoon I will take a trip into the clinic.
> 
> I do think I was a little "shocky" afterwards or maybe it was just the adrenaline as I just went into the kitchen got some paper towels, wiped off the blood and went right back out and finished mowing the lawns. :lmao: Seemed kind of a funny thing to do in retrospect, you would have thought I would have at least sat down for a minute or two.


Steve, I did not realize blood was involved. My son did something like this and got a low-level concussion. If you have difficulty walking, seeing blurry visions when sitting, or dizzy when you look up or down, go to see a doctor ASAP ................ Dr.G's orders.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, I did not realize blood was involved. My son did something like this and got a low-level concussion. If you have difficulty walking, seeing blurry visions when sitting, or dizzy when you look up or down, go to see a doctor ASAP ................ Dr.G's orders.


Thanks Marc, however I don't have any of those symptoms, but if any of them start I will follow your strict orders... promise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, we might have to send out the Doxie Emergency Squad to help with matters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting outside with my MBP. Too warm in the house, so I brought all the doxies outside to play (pups in their huge X-pen and the adults in the back garden) while I relax in the shade of a huge chestnut tree. I have some Sonal Special Herbal Tea that is now ice tea. Anyone want some?


----------



## Dr.G.

I was just contacted by the folks at http://www.mindsharelearning.com/ re an interview for a podcast. They want to interview profs from Canadian universities who have utilized the internet for web-supported on-campus courses and web courses. I shall let you know when you will be able to hear the "infamous voice of Dr.G." when it is uploaded.


----------



## The G3 Man

Congrats Dr. G! Also, jus out of curiousity you say you have an MBP? Still Have The G4? I think its time to update the siggy.

Morgan


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the reminder, Morgan. I forgot all about that detail. So, for the rest of the weekend, everything and anything you want at The Cafe Chez Marc is on the house. Merci, mon ami.

Update complete.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

Hi Marc, how are you this evening? Are you preparing for the inevitable arrival of Hurricane Bill? Did you find any life flotation devices for the doxies especially the puppies?  Which puppy have been adopted so far (left the household as of today)? 

Oh, Vicki says hi to everyone and that she will be back before you know it. She is having a hard time with the back spasms. 

Hi Rp, are you watching the hapless Jays tonight? I know that you are a National League fan but i forgot which team is your fave.

Sonal, how are you doing tonight? Anymore difficult tenants recently? 

Hi Diane and Kim, what are you doing tonight?

Jeanne, we haven't heard from you recently..... how's everything?

Hi Steve, how's your headache?

Hi Morgan, what are you doing tonight?

Hi Aaron and Garett and the other members, how are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sharon. Yes, the latest predictions from Environment Canada has Bill hitting St.John's early Monday morning with winds over 125km/h and rain from 3-6 inches. My fear is losing power, so we are going to stock up on things that do not need a fridge. The doxies get an organic kibble and water, so they are fine. We are not in a flood plane, so I am not worried about that either. We shall see.


----------



## screature

Hi Sharon, thanks for asking, the head is all gone now and I feel much better. The swelling in my face is almost all gone now. I feel (and look) less like a monster now.  Night all, I am off to bed early to recuperate.


----------



## Rps

Good evening everyone, Sharon I'm a Braves fan, and like the Jays they are also loosing. Marc, this might sound funny but make sure you have lots of bottled water ... you never know if you have to leave the area, with those winds and rain who knows what will happen. I'm not sure the last time a cane hit the rock, have you seen one before there? Steve, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Steve. Hope you are feeling even better in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert-Paul, I have our 3-5 day emergency "kit" all ready. My wife thinks I am crazy, but when we lost all power during a 3-day ice storm, or the two day blizzard with 83cm of snow in 30 hours with drifts over 4 meters high which closed St.John's for nearly two days, she is grateful that I took my Boy Scout oath seriously -- "Be prepared". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Best of luck, hope the storm fizzles out by the time it hits. Take care Rp


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 


screature said:


> Good Morning Marc. Thanks for the TGIF breakfast, glad to see that the proceeds are going to a good cause.
> 
> I actually could have used the Red Cross' services last night. I had a little accident while doing some yard work. I was coming up the flagstone stairs at the side of our house and caught my toe on the top step and proceeded to literally do a face plant in the flagstone walkway. I am pretty banged, cut and scratched up and have a pretty bad headache this morning. So I am taking today to let some of the swelling go down and heal up a bit. I am quite the sight this morning! XX)


Oh Boy Steve! That's sounds awful. How are the Flagstones feeling?? (just kidding ) I see you are feeling a bit better now...hope that continues.


Dr.G. said:


> My wife bought me a pair of Birkenstocks yesterday so that I would not be as klutzy in my walking about the house in my $10 sandals I bought at Shoppers Drug Mart last year.


As a Birkenstock wearing klutz myself, I must warn you that THEY can be trouble too, especially on steps and stairs because the soles are so thick (they catch on the edges).


I hope everyone is doing OK - storms and all...I'll always have coffee/tea and snacks for anyone if/when they want them! 

More family has converged on he berg of Toronto - we have been at Bond Park watching the Bantam Girls Canadian finals. Our niece plays for Team Alberta. We beat Saskatchewan, but Quebec spanked us! This morning we play BC and then????


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh, there's no breakfast here...... Ok guys, I'm heading out on a Timmy's run, so anybody here wants a coffee?


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi ya Kim! Good morning to ya!

Ok, I'll take a bagel also from ya. Do you want a Timmy's?

Your neice is on the Alberta team? Awesome!


----------



## screature

Good Morning Kim and Sharon. Still a little tender in spots, especially around my mouth, chin and forehead, but no more headache and no other signs of concussion. So it is just a matter of time... you know they say it heals all wounds.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Kim and Sharon: I'm a cinnamon roll type of guy with my French Vanilla [ it's a sad day today, the library's coffee shop is closed on Saturday ... not butter pecan this weekend ...]


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Steve and Rp!

Steve, you are one lucky dude! I'm so glad that you are feeling better and there is going to be no lasting aftereffects. Did any of your friends ask you if you were in a fight?

Rp, I didn't know that your local library has a coffee shop! Do you take your laptop there and relax in the solitude and peacefulness of the place?


----------



## Rps

Actually, Sharon, I refuse to study there as it is so loud. They have many programmes for all ages and it is so active that you can't find a quiet place in the thing. This isn't a complaint ... I want the libraries filled with people.

The thing is Wi-fied, so I used my Palm once just to see how it works ,,, I have also used my laptop there once as well. But other than that, I use my study.

Steve, usually when I have fallen and hurt myself, I create a historic epic to tell all my friends .... that way it eases the pain ... a least a little.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sorry about the non-breakfast this morning. I was helping a friend sandbag his home. He lives about 25 feet above sea level, and the storm surges are expected to bring 30 foot waves crashing into the NL coastline here in eastern NL. The latest estimate is now 4-6 inches of rain, falling down in either 6 hours or 15 hours, and winds of about 125km/h. The joke here in St.John's is that luckily it is not coming down as snow. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc!

I'm learning something everyday just browsing the forums here! I didn't know that the St. John's locals prefer hurricanes over blizzards!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The latest estimate is now 4-6 inches of rain, falling down in either 6 hours or 15 hours, and winds of about 125km/h. The joke here in St.John's is that luckily it is not coming down as snow. We shall see.


Wow! I didn't think the winds would still be that strong! That could cause a lot of problems for sure. Is your home in a "safer" area Marc?


----------



## screature

sharonmac09 said:


> Steve, you are one lucky dude! I'm so glad that you are feeling better and there is going to be no lasting aftereffects. Did any of your friends ask you if you were in a fight?


Hi Sharon, well not exactly, but a few asked, "What happened to you!!" I chuckled and said "You should see the other guy!!!

Robert Paul (RP, that's right isn't it?) This incident, aside from the effects, was just so colossally funny and stupid, it didn't need any embellishment.  Had someone been videotaping it, I am sure it would have been a good candidate for America's Funniest Home Videos. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

That's an honest answer .. however when stuff like that happens to me I never see the immediate humour in it.

And, yes I do go by Rp [ Rpbert-paul is toooooooooo long to say or type ]


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc!
> 
> I'm learning something everyday just browsing the forums here! I didn't know that the St. John's locals prefer hurricanes over blizzards!


Afternoon, Sharon. Yes, nor'easters in the winter bring 50-100cm of snow, usually whipped around by winds from 50-100km/h. So, you can imagine the drifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow! I didn't think the winds would still be that strong! That could cause a lot of problems for sure. Is your home in a "safer" area Marc?


Afternoon, Robert-Paul. My home is in a safe area re flooding, but there are many 75 foot trees surrounding much of my house. Power and phone lines are in the greatest danger. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Well, I think I am caught up on reading..................my hard drive crashed and burned so I am computerless............well, I have that dumb PC but the modem is malfunctioning.............so I will pop in and out as I get the chance when I visit my parents.....

I finally got to watch Aarons video, very cute.

Hi Don, glad to see you post - this isn't the Shang without you.

Sonal - I want to get to the St Lawrence Market and the other one sometime. We went to one of them a couple of years ago and it was amazing. I like our St Jacobs Market out here, but it is much smaller.

Hi to everyone else, welcome uPhone.

Steve - sorry to hear of your fall and glad you are alright. I remember once when I was running down some brick stairs and the handle of my purse caught the edge of the railing. I literally riccocheted headfirst into the brick stair - I actually saw my feet in front of my face just before I hit. :yikes:

Adam is fine - they have changed his cast and taken out the staples and he is mobile.

Anyhow, I will pop in when I can, take care all.

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Glad Adam is feeling a bit better. How are you holding up???


----------



## Rps

Hello All: Hi Marc, I see you are logged on this evening. Things set for the storm...if that's possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Robert-paul. Yes, I have been helping neighbors get their homes ready, since my house is as ready as can be expected. We shall see.

How are you this evening?


----------



## Rps

Well I hope it calms down before it hits land and that no major damage, and better still, no one is injured or worse as a result of this storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I hope it calms down before it hits land and that no major damage, and better still, no one is injured or worse as a result of this storm.


We shall see, Robert-paul. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good night everyone!

Tropical storm Bill is expected to make landfall tomorrow so hopefully the power remains on and the trees in my yard stay right where they are! 

Vicki also bids you good night and she will make her return as soon as she can recover from the severe back/neck spasms.


----------



## Dreambird

Just checking in to say Good Evening or Good Night as appropriate. I've been scarce the last few days as it appears that a "prat" fall I took and scraped my chin on the fence in the back yard... has turned into a major deal of a case of Strep infection and spread on down my neck. So I'm on a load of meds and if it doesn't improve by tomorrow it's off to hospital for intravenous antibiotics... *sigh** It was a minor scrape! :-( 

Hope it gets better!!! I don't want to go to hospital...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A Pre-Bill Sunday Brunch is now ready when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, I fear falling branches bringing down power lines and phone lines. May be both be spared from Bill's wrath ............. along with everyone else in the Atlantic Provinces. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, I hope that you are better when you read this and avoid a hospital stay. I have been placed on intravenous antibiotics in the past, so if the doctors say it is needed, then take their advice. Bon chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Look deep into nature, and then you will understand everything better" -- Albert Einstein


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

Hi Marc, I too fear limbs falling into the power lines. Last year one from one of our trees actually did take out a line and knocked out power for a few hours. The storm is not here yet and it's expected to be starting within a couple of hours. The forecasters are very uncertain as to what extent of rain and wind we will be getting. I don't mind the rain as we need it desperately.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Safety first*



KC4 said:


> AWESOME! The St. Lawrence market was a really great recommendation Sonal!
> 
> Then the remainder of the afternoon we traipsed through Chinaton, eating and endlessly shopping for shoes, pets and whatever, with non other than the fabulous Vicki! Kacey and Vicki hit it off immediately with both of them being shoe addicts! No pets were purchased, but Kacey did score some candy and (compliments of Vicki) some great Chinese BAked goods...Woot!
> 
> Vicki is awesome! Very smart, funny and pretty with a gorgeous smile!
> We had a ton of fun! Too bad we ran out of time! Too many things to do/people to see and not enough days to do them in!


Wow Kim, thank you for the compliments!! i've been literally, flat on my back from a back spasm plus unbearably itchy skin. the docs and I disagree as to what it is but nonetheless, the treatments are about the same regardless of condition. 

I too, am sorry we ran out of time. I think that Kim and Kacey are amazing people who are loads of fun, beautiful to look at, and extremely bright. Kacey was an absolute delight to meet. Smart, funny, extremely pretty, articulate, and very outgoing, plus teeny-tiny and boy, oh boy, what a pet lover. She'd be cuddling fish if they could stand the time out of water! Kim's no slouch either! A ball of fun, so much to talk about, so little time to fit it in. Hopefully, you guys will return for a visit soon and I shall take Kacey make-up gazing. If you thought we were bad in the SHOES, just wait until Kacey and I hit the make up counters!



Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Jeanne. Glad Adam is feeling a bit better. How are you holding up???


Jeanne, how IS Adam holding up? And how are you? Are you a bit more relaxed now?



sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Hi Marc, I too fear limbs falling into the power lines. Last year one from one of our trees actually did take out a line and knocked out power for a few hours. The storm is not here yet and it's expected to be starting within a couple of hours. The forecasters are very uncertain as to what extent of rain and wind we will be getting. I don't mind the rain as we need it desperately.


I will keep my fingers crossed that the storm literally whizzes by without so much as touching you guys over there! I shall worry until you're all heard from on this board! So please don't forget. i may be quite ill but I can still read. I'm sure you're not but please don't take the Fluff Puppies out. I loved that group of pics Dr. G. What soulful eyes they all have. Just beautiful babies. I had to laugh at Buzz. He does what i do - falls asleep through whatever is happening. Could you send or post a couple more before they all go to their respective homes [sniff sniff sniff]? 

To the rest of you,Dr. G, Rp, Steve, Garet, Sonal, Mini-me, Dana, Diane, Aaron, and Robbie, HI!!! The treatment suggested by both of my docs is to sedate as much as possible so that I stop scratching and give my shoulder as little motion as possible. Where's Robbie these days? I may have missed his posts in my haste to catch up but don't think I've seen him lately. Someone might perhaps give him a nudge this way! He and I shall fight over the scones! It's not as much fun when I'm the only culprit!

So good nite for a while and hugs to ALL the puppies in the Shang - Aaron's beautiful babies and my 'nieces and nephews' from the G-Doxie clan. How are my girls Bridget and Belle Dr. G? Pic possibly please? I could also use a fresh, adorable hotdog right now hint hint.
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

5PM and all is still here in St.John's. Very humid, with a 33C humidex reading. We actually need the rain that is forecast, although 4 inches in 6 hours is way too much too suddenly. It is the winds I fear most, since all of the trees are full of leaves. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vicki, glad you are feeling a bit better. Back pain is one of the most difficult pains to live with amd do anything that one would normally do in the run of a day.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Marc

It was very humid and hot before the storm arrived. So far, we have received some rain but not a significant amount and the winds had at times been very gusty. The eastern shoreline had taken the brunt of the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, it has "cooled" off to 25.5C with a 32C humidex reading. I shall be taking my third cold shower of the day soon. Glad you were spared the wrath of Bill. Many in NS were not as lucky.


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, it's right now 61 km sustained winds with up to 80 km winds gusts. Still not much rain so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, Bill is now 100 km from us and this is what is approaching, according to Environment Canada --"Winds of 70 km/h gusting to 100 with possible gusts to 120 km/h along parts of the coast are expected in the areas near and south of Bill's track.

Heavy rains associated with Bill are expected, with Amounts of 60 to 80 millimetres with locally higher amounts possibly exceeding 100 millimetres are forecast."

We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just in case my internet connection goes due to a downed power line or phone line, I shall say "Paix, mes amis" now, as well as "Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie." We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

hi all

I have just lost my power and am running on a generator that we have just purchased for the business. 

Marc, good luck,


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> hi all
> 
> I have just lost my power and am running on a generator that we have just purchased for the business.
> 
> Marc, good luck,


Good luck as well, Sharon. We have no alternate sources of electricity, just lots of candles and flashlights and battery-powered radios.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Please take care*



sharonmac09 said:


> hi all
> 
> I have just lost my power and am running on a generator that we have just purchased for the business.
> 
> Marc, good luck,


Hello Dr. G and Sharon:
You guys appear to be getting the same 'force' the northern Torontonians plus several northern Ontario regions experienced. I saw the destruction and was very grateful it didn't hit anywhere near my home. All three of my kids were actually up north on a camping trip when it hit and my main stress was them. They told me that it did in fact, touch upon the area they were in and all the kids were forced under the picnic table/eating area. Their tents were flooded and they were forced to use sleeping bags as towels. That was frankly, a really stupid idea from the senior director. Alexei got his kids to gather all the toilet paper and paper towels they could find in the bathrooms to use as towels. I wish my kids had been in his group rather than the dummy who told them to use their sleeping bags!

I'm holding my breath, well, almost - since doing that will just put my back into more spasms, And I truly, truly am quite ill at this moment but will check back from time to time and hear how you guys are all doing. I hope that the storm sees fit to bypass you with minimal collateral damage!

If you aren't too busy Dr. G, with the storm and all its possible woes, would you please favor me with a pic of the pups so that my health can begin an upward turn? Thank you so much and Aaron, if you'd like to post another video of your babies, please do. I'll look forward to seeing them romp again!

Rp, hope you're holding out well in the horrid humidity. It's quite unbearable at times. thank goodness for air conditioned grocery stores and Wal Mart!

Steve, I completely forgot to ask how you're feeling! I'm so sorry for the rudeness! I would have to agree with Dr. G You need to ENSURE that nothing is wrong from your fall, face first, into a cement/brick/stone structure. One can't ever be too cautious when dealing with matters of the brain, especially one like yours Steve, which is a precious one at that!

Take care all and please, updates as much as possible ok?
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to shut down my computer now. Have a good night one and all.

Vicki, a quick pic of Belle before I turn off my computer. Enjoy.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Marc, again good luck

Vicki might have already shut down her computer because she said the spasms are quiet as long as she is lying down and not moving. She told me that it will be on for only 5 minutes. 

I however love the pic as it is very heartwarming as usual. Thanks Marc.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Almost....*



Dr.G. said:


> Going to shut down my computer now. Have a good night one and all.
> 
> Vicki, a quick pic of Belle before I turn off my computer. Enjoy.


THANK YOU DR. G!! I knew you wouldn't disappoint me so i thought i'd just wait a few moments longer for a pic of the G-puppies. Is that my Belle? I mean, is that my very soon to be NOT my Belle? I can't tell them apart so much from the side. It's the head on shots which show their absolute unique features and soulful eyes. God they're beautiful Dr. G. All your G-doxies are beautiful Dr. G. And now, your puppies have little cousins they can play with - Aaron's baby puppies!! I wonder if Aaron's puppies have gone through the tummy puppy stage and are on their way to full adult-dom. I can't call them Fluff Puppies because they're not the long haired like Dr. G's are but they certainly are adorable as well!



sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Marc, again good luck
> 
> Vicki might have already shut down her computer because she said the spasms are quiet as long as she is lying down and not moving. She told me that it will be on for only 5 minutes.
> 
> I however love the pic as it is very heartwarming as usual. Thanks Marc.


Hi Sharon, yes, you're right, my back is killing me but the itching is preventing me from falling asleep immediately. In addition, i was hoping that Dr. G would post a pic of the puppies for me - and you and everyone else! But now, satisfied with a glimpse of a Fluff puppy, i shall close my system and my eyes for a little while!

Keep us updated about the storm please people!
Vicki


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

My power is now back on and it only took just over 3 hours which is not bad at all! So I ain't complaining. 

So how is everyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> My power is now back on and it only took just over 3 hours which is not bad at all! So I ain't complaining.
> 
> So how is everyone?


Morning, Sharon. I am fine. Have not looked outside to see what damage, if any, Bill did to my home. Still too dark and windy, but at least the rain has stopped. Quite a night.

I have made a buffet breakfast for one and all, along with some strong coffee and herbal tea. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took a walk about my property. Except for lots of leaves that were blown off of the trees, and some small branches, no major damage was caused by the 130km/h winds or 60mm of rain overnight. Not sure how my neighbors made out, so all I can do is hope for the best for their homes as well.

We even had some rare thunder and lightening at about midnight, which was a bit of a treat.

I trust all of you in the Atlantic Provinces are doing well ............. as well as the rest of you out there from out Shang family.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, and all: Glad to here that you didn't have much damage ... I, too, am hoping your friends and neighbours did as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, and all: Glad to here that you didn't have much damage ... I, too, am hoping your friends and neighbours did as well.


Morning, Robert-paul. Seems like one person in St.John's had half a maple tree come down on his house, and one huge maple tree came down across a road in downtown St.John's, but nothing else has been reported on the morning news. I am just glad it is all over.

How are you this morning?


----------



## Rps

No bad!, Marc. You must be getting ready for your holidays soon ... hope it will be uneventful. I'm just getting into my annotations [ in detail ] so I know what my days will be like the next month or so. Just finished reading a critique on Freirian pedagogy by Paul Taylor ... very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, all I have to do is finalize the paper I am writing. 

Hopefully, you shall not be jailed and/or exiled to Bolivia and then to Chile for five years like Paulo Freire.


----------



## Rps

That might not be a bad idea with the fall coming. What is interesting in Taylor's book is that he leads one to believe that Freire's plight was not as bad, nor not without his own influence. Interesting, no?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That might not be a bad idea with the fall coming. What is interesting in Taylor's book is that he leads one to believe that Freire's plight was not as bad, nor not without his own influence. Interesting, no?


Interesting, since one usually sees Freire's emphasis as being one of education for social justice based on critical literacy and the relationship between education and politics, as well as the relationship between education and life.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Rp and Marc

Thanks for the brekkie, Marc! Everything is fine here. Bill was more ferocious in St. John's than when it was passing through my area! Did you manage to sleep through the sounds of the roaring/howling winds and sudden thumps on the house?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Rp and Marc
> 
> Thanks for the brekkie, Marc! Everything is fine here. Bill was more ferocious in St. John's than when it was passing through my area! Did you manage to sleep through the sounds of the roaring/howling winds and sudden thumps on the house?


Morning, Sharon. From about midnight until 3AM, I was up listening to the pounding of the rain and wind on the southwestern side of the house, but then it subsided and I dozed off for a few hours. Must have a nap this afternoon. Luckily, we did not lose our power as you did last night.


----------



## Rps

*For the well "stressed" dog.*

Just what the well stressed dog needs. Not sold in stores.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute, Rp. However, not too many stressed doxies here.


----------



## Sonal

Clearly, those doxies have gotten into the herbal tea.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
Just checking in to see that all is well. Marc and Sharon, I am glad to hear the storm was more bark than bite for you.
I love wild storms - so exhilarating and terrifying at the same time. I have been caught in two tornadoes and one hurricane and have been fortunate to evade serious harm every time.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Clearly, those doxies have gotten into the herbal tea.


Good one, Sonal. Yes, a few drops of Sonal Special is all they need to relax. 

So, how is Life treating you today? Less hectic?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. I have been in two tornadoes and this is my fifth hurricane, but only the first one here in St.John's. Others have been in New York City, Waycross, Georgia and Tampa, Florida.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Sonal. Yes, a few drops of Sonal Special is all they need to relax.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you today? Less hectic?


Ah Marc, every time I think I am entering a less hectic time, something happens and it becomes hectic again.

Are you ready for the fall term to begin?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Ah Marc, every time I think I am entering a less hectic time, something happens and it becomes hectic again.
> 
> Are you ready for the fall term to begin?


Sonal, you need to spend some time in the Relaxation Grotto in our Meditation Spa. Seriously, sorry to hear of hectic times once again for you. 

I have all of my online courses ready to go for the start of Fall semester. I hope to finish my paper this week and be ready to go to Nova Scotia for a needed break. 

Any more exotic trips planned for you???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, you need to spend some time in the Relaxation Grotto in our Meditation Spa. Seriously, sorry to hear of hectic times once again for you.
> 
> I have all of my online courses ready to go for the start of Fall semester. I hope to finish my paper this week and be ready to go to Nova Scotia for a needed break.
> 
> Any more exotic trips planned for you???


I'm hoping for calmness in 6-8 months from now. We are, however, hiring someone to help out at the office... I will be training her, which will be a new challenge.

Nova Scotia sounds wonderful. I went there when I was fairly young, but would love to go back as an adult. I explored the a little bit west coast not long ago, and now I think I am due to explore the east coast.

I am going to India briefly in December, but that is to attend my cousin's wedding... probably not much touring around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I have been up and down the east coast of NS, but have never ventured to the west coast. We shall use Wolfville as our base of operations.

India is a place both my wife and I would love to go to someday when we retire.


----------



## Dr.G.

Banking in Toronto, Newfoundland Style

A Newfoundlander walked into a bank in Toronto and asked for the loans officer. He told the loans officer that he was going to Newfoundland on business for two weeks and needed to borrow $5,000, however he was not a depositor of the bank. The bank officer told him that the bank would need some form of security for the loan, so the Newfoundlander handed over the keys to a new Ferrari. The car was parked on the street in front of the bank. The Newfoundlander produced the title and everything checked out. The loan officer agreed to hold the car as collateral for the loan and apologized for having to charge 12% interest.

Later, the bank's president and its officers all enjoyed a good laugh at the Newfoundlander for using a$250,000 Ferrari as collateral for a $5,000 loan. An employee of the bank then drove the Ferrari into the bank's underground garage and parked it. Two weeks later, the Newfoundlander returned, repaid the $5,000 and the interest of $23.07. The loan officer said, 'Sir, we are very happy to have had your business, and this transaction has worked out very nicely, but we are a little puzzled. While you were away, we checked you out and found that you are a multimillionaire. What puzzles us is, why would you bother to borrow $5,000?'

The Newfoundlander replied: 'Where else in Toronto can I park my car for two weeks for only $23.07 and expect it to be there when I return?'

Ah, Newfoundlanders and Labradorians ...... See! Cod and fog is good for the brain.


----------



## Rps

This is a good story. Question for you, as someone who was raised in NYC, as well as schooled in Georgia, with a Quebecois parent, did you find a cultural shock when you went to the rock? I have many friends from NFLD and they are all very friendly, kind, generous and helpful ... I know this sounds like a travel ad, but as a people they appear to me to be that way. They also have their own language .. let's face it, what they speak is past a dialect, it must be the English equivalent of a creole .


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This is a good story. Question for you, as someone who was raised in NYC, as well as schooled in Georgia, with a Quebecois parent, did you find a cultural shock when you went to the rock? I have many friends from NFLD and they are all very friendly, kind, generous and helpful ... I know this sounds like a travel ad, but as a people they appear to me to be that way. They also have their own language .. let's face it, what they speak is past a dialect, it must be the English equivalent of a creole .


Interesting question, Rp. Yes and no. The biggest shock was that I was no longer a student at some university, but now, a professor at a university. I had planned to only stay here a few years ............ but that was 32 years ago. Early on, a traditional "outport" Newfoundland accent caused me to ask a person to repeat him or herself, but after all of these years, I am better able to understand someone who uses this sort of accent and dialect. Of course, I still have a New York City accent, and use Yiddish dialect every so often.

The one thing I detest is the "Newfie joke", and when people can't understand why I find many of them offensive in that I was not born here. 

So, how are you this fine evening?


----------



## Rps

I am well Marc. Yes, some people do not see the Newfie Joke as racist. It looks as if Kim's trip was good for the Jays.. maybe we should have her visit more often. Tell me, when you first started at Mem, how long until you got tenure? Did that play into your decision to stay longer than you thought?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I am well Marc. Yes, some people do not see the Newfie Joke as racist. It looks as if Kim's trip was good for the Jays.. maybe we should have her visit more often. Tell me, when you first started at Mem, how long until you got tenure? Did that play into your decision to stay longer than you thought?


I don't see the "Newfie joke" as racist, just an insult, much like the jokes one hears about Polish, Irish, Jewish, Scotish, and people from India and Pakistan, et al. 

I got tenure at the onset of year #6 of my stay here at MUN. My advancement to full professor took longer than usual since I put my efforts into teaching and community service rather than research and getting grants. These were the criterion points that helped me get awarded the Canada Post Literacy Educator of the Year Award in 2003, and the Council of the Federation Literacy Award this year. However, "publish or perish" at the university level is slowly being replaced with "get grants or else". Sadly, this means making compromises with corporate "sponsors" and funders, which, at times, compromises one's research.


----------



## Dr.G.

Re the Jays, Halladay needs Kim's help ASAP.


----------



## Rps

Yes I see your point on both posts. What is sad is that the tying runs were made on a great throw which hit a runner. How can a manager hold that against anyone? It was a tremendous and accurate throw ... they almost got him at third .....


----------



## Dr.G.

Where is Kim when the Jays need her???????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, if Kim can't help the Jays, maybe she will help out the SF Giants. This is a must-win game for them tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Go Jays ...................... Go Giants ................... we shall see.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang!

Sorry that I am unable to help the Jays or the Giants tonight - we are back in Calgary after a very enjoyable visit to Toronto.

Thanks again to all who posted and pm'ed with suggestions for activities, food and entertainment etc. Much appreciated! While we didn't get to see everyone/everything that we wanted to this time around, I will happily return in the future for another "tour" of Toronto. 

I'm happy to be home - after more than 3 weeks of travel, it's nice to have my own space and things around me. 

Things I learned/was reminded of while traveling this summer:

Just opening the in-room bar fridge merely to see what is inside- $25 (cleaning and re-inventory fee) 
1 six ounce jar of Cashews - $15
Finding out after that Dad simply lifting the jar from the sensor pad to sternly warn the teen of what NOT to eat in the room actually automatically charges it to your room account - PRICELESS! :lmao:

- taxis don't always take credit cards - make sure you ask before you enter one or carry sufficient cash (or have armored truck follow) . Make sure you are NOT taking said Taxi down Don Valley Parkway Friday rush hour.

- There is ALWAYS another shoe store around EVERY corner. Upon crossing the threshold of shoe stores, time will fly for some while others may turn to bones and gather cobwebs. Strict five minute time limits are riotously hilarious.

- While the in-room coffee maker/coffee may be free...pick up the phone and make a local call and it'll cost you $5.00+! Use your mouth to drink, not gab!

- As soon as you discover you are on the same floor as "the wedding party guests" request a new room, on a very different floor. Do not wait until after the 3rd time you've called security, nor after your sister has nearly gotten into fisticuffs with a drunken belligerent bridesmaid.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> I'm happy to be home - after more than 3 weeks of travel, it's nice to have my own space and things around me.


Welcome home!



KC4 said:


> Things I learned/was reminded of while traveling this summer:
> 
> Just opening the in-room bar fridge merely to see what is inside- $25 (cleaning and re-inventory fee)
> 1 six ounce jar of Cashews - $15
> Finding out after that Dad simply lifting the jar from the sensor pad to sternly warn the teen of what NOT to eat in the room actually automatically charges it to your room account - PRICELESS! :lmao:


Now THAT is funny!! lmao...


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> I'm happy to be home - after more than 3 weeks of travel, it's nice to have my own space and things around me.


Welcome home!



KC4 said:


> Things I learned/was reminded of while traveling this summer:
> 
> Just opening the in-room bar fridge merely to see what is inside- $25 (cleaning and re-inventory fee)
> 1 six ounce jar of Cashews - $15
> Finding out after that Dad simply lifting the jar from the sensor pad to sternly warn the teen of what NOT to eat in the room actually automatically charges it to your room account - PRICELESS! :lmao:


Now THAT is funny!! lmao...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some fresh fruit, bagels, muffins, etc, await you when you arise this morning. Freshly brewed tea and coffee are here throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, the headlines of today's Globe and Mail are as follows -- "Roy Hallada allows seven earned runs in six innings/Kim's luck has left TO"


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Dana. I can't believe those charges, Kim. Incredible. It makes this joke even more plausible ............... 


Banking in Toronto, Newfoundland Style

A Newfoundlander walked into a bank in Toronto and asked for the loans officer. He told the loans officer that he was going to Newfoundland on business for two weeks and needed to borrow $5,000, however he was not a depositor of the bank. The bank officer told him that the bank would need some form of security for the loan, so the Newfoundlander handed over the keys to a new Ferrari. The car was parked on the street in front of the bank. The Newfoundlander produced the title and everything checked out. The loan officer agreed to hold the car as collateral for the loan and apologized for having to charge 12% interest.

Later, the bank's president and its officers all enjoyed a good laugh at the Newfoundlander for using a$250,000 Ferrari as collateral for a $5,000 loan. An employee of the bank then drove the Ferrari into the bank's underground garage and parked it. Two weeks later, the Newfoundlander returned, repaid the $5,000 and the interest of $23.07. The loan officer said, 'Sir, we are very happy to have had your business, and this transaction has worked out very nicely, but we are a little puzzled. While you were away, we checked you out and found that you are a multimillionaire. What puzzles us is, why would you bother to borrow $5,000?'

The Newfoundlander replied: 'Where else in Toronto can I park my car for two weeks for only $23.07 and expect it to be there when I return?'

Ah, Newfoundlanders and Labradorians ...... See! Cod and fog is good for the brain.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Marc, it would seem the Giants lost in 14 ... not sure if that is a breaker or not, but they can't afford to loose too many more games. Right now it's winning games not series and it will be tight.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all. Glad you enjoyed your time in my hometown, Kim.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Sonal, how are you today? Sometime I would like to chat with you on your literacy work. I do ESL and I see many touch points between the two disciplines.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal and Robert-paul. How are you both this fine sunny morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Marc, it would seem the Giants lost in 14 ... not sure if that is a breaker or not, but they can't afford to loose too many more games. Right now it's winning games not series and it will be tight.


Sad, but all too true, Rp. We shall see.:-(


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 



danalicious said:


> Welcome home!


Thanks!


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some fresh fruit, bagels, muffins, etc, await you when you arise this morning. Freshly brewed tea and coffee are here throughout the day. Enjoy.


Yum! Thanks Marc...a toasted bagel and cheese would really hit the spot!


Dr.G. said:


> Kim, the headlines of today's Globe and Mail are as follows -- "Roy Hallada allows seven earned runs in six innings/Kim's luck has left TO"


(Speaking of hits...) 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Dana. I can't believe those charges, Kim. Incredible. It makes this joke even more plausible ...............


:lmao:I like it! I saw your earlier comments about "Newfie" Jokes.....Do you think the use the term "Newfie" is endearing or insulting or? A friend and coworker I worked with years ago was from Newfoundland and referred to herself as a Newfie. 


Sonal said:


> Good morning all. Glad you enjoyed your time in my hometown, Kim.


Thanks Sonal. I did ! And we will return again..maybe get a good burrito !


----------



## Sonal

Ah, RP--I'm just a volunteer tutor. I just work with my student for a couple of hours a week.

Truthfully, I have been so busy lately that it's kind of a relief when she cancels... gives me some time off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. We have some bagels fresh out of the oven.

Re the term "Newfie", when Newfoundlanders and Labradorians use the term to describe themselves, it is not meant as an insult. When others use the term, it is not usually meant as a compliment, and, at best, is used as a quaint term. 

Memorial's Folklore Dept. did a survey a few years ago re the use of this term, and this was the general concensus as well. Even after 32 years here in NL, I am still considered a "CFA" (i.e., come from aways).


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. We have some bagels fresh out of the oven.
> 
> Re the term "Newfie", when Newfoundlanders and Labradorians use the term to describe themselves, it is not meant as an insult. When others use the term, it is not usually meant as a compliment, and, at best, is used as a quaint term.
> 
> Memorial's Folklore Dept. did a survey a few years ago re the use of this term, and this was the general concensus as well. Even after 32 years here in NL, I am still considered a "CFA" (i.e., come from aways).


That's interesting Marc....and not unlike the very contentious "N" word. It all depends on who is using it. 

That could be said for many things. Something that is harmless in the hands of one could become threatening, even dangerous in the hands of another. (and that's why it takes at least 40 minutes to get through airport security)


----------



## danalicious

Marc, thanks for breakfast and a laugh this morning!
Today I am off to purchase a bluetooth headset - something I have been avoiding for a year now. I am not a fan and I always get a chuckle when I pass someone who I thought was talking to me, but was really talking on a bluetooth I couldn't see. But with the amount of time I spend on the road and the volume of calls I am receiving lately, it is a prudent choice to go hands-free. Sigh....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> That's interesting Marc....and not unlike the very contentious "N" word. It all depends on who is using it.
> 
> That could be said for many things. Something that is harmless in the hands of one could become threatening, even dangerous in the hands of another. (and that's why it takes at least 40 minutes to get through airport security)


Very true, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Marc, thanks for breakfast and a laugh this morning!
> Today I am off to purchase a bluetooth headset - something I have been avoiding for a year now. I am not a fan and I always get a chuckle when I pass someone who I thought was talking to me, but was really talking on a bluetooth I couldn't see. But with the amount of time I spend on the road and the volume of calls I am receiving lately, it is a prudent choice to go hands-free. Sigh....


Afternoon, Dana. I am the same way with people out in the street talking away on a bluetooth headset.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A clear night with a nip in the air with 14C and no wind. Fall will soon be here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jays are not doing so well, down 6-2 in the 4th.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Jays are not doing so well, down 6-2 in the 4th.


Me thinks the Jays are "done like dinner".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Me thinks the Jays are "done like dinner".


Sad, but all too true. Not looking any now in the 6th inning. They started off the season so well ............... shades of their Joe Carter World Series years. Such is Life. My Giants have not won a World Series since I was a little boy back in 1954.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, you and Adam are doing well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some freshly brewed coffee and tea for anyone up this early. I shall wait with breakfast until more of you greet the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just heard of the death of Sen. Edward Kennedy. It is the passing of a great man and politician. I still recall back in 1980, when, speaking at the Democratic convention, he invoked his brothers and promised: "For all those whose cares have been our concern, the work goes on. The cause endures, the hope still lives, and the dream shall never die."


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Garett. "Morning Marc and all all here today. May happy and good things come your way. " Yes, let us hope for this fine thought coming to all of those in our Shang family. Paix, mon ami.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc and Garett!

Hi Garett! How's life in BC? Are you still planning on taking on the challenging job of the ice roads?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I am making some herbal tea if anyone would like some. Come and relax and let your cares float away ............... naturally.


----------



## Rps

Good evening Marc, I would love some herbal tea. How are things with you. I haven't seen the sched yet, but are your Giant's 9.5 out?


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone. Just about to head home from work, and it's still light out. What will I do with all this time?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good evening Marc, I would love some herbal tea. How are things with you. I haven't seen the sched yet, but are your Giant's 9.5 out?


Evening, Rp. No, the Giants are 4 games out of the wild card spot for the NL.

Enjoy your tea.

MLB Standings - CBSSports.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Evening everyone. Just about to head home from work, and it's still light out. What will I do with all this time?


Evening, Sonal. Stop and smell the roses ................ and then join us for some herbal tea.


----------



## Rps

WoW, last time I looked they were in the 6 to 8 lanes.... they must have had a good series ... they are within reach.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sonal. Stop and smell the roses ................ and then join us for some herbal tea.


Sadly, the roses are not in bloom right now... but I think listening to the cats purr while I have my tea sounds just about right.


----------



## KC4

Good Evening Shang Gang!
I'll be happy to join y'all in sharing a pot of Sonal Special. 

I hope you enjoy a relaxing evening away from work Sonal...Nice for a change! 

Enjoy the sports games boys. Hope your fave team(s) win! 

Me? I'm getting into my kitchen and cooking! Woot! That's a happy and good thing for me Garrett, thanks!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Me? I'm getting into my kitchen and cooking! Woot! That's a happy and good thing for me Garrett, thanks!


 Watcha cookin!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Watcha cookin!


Nuttin fancy! 
I have wild-caught (I try to avoid farmed fish) salmon steaks, on which I am going to use one of the Kozlik's Mustards (Orange/Ginger) that we just bought in Toronto and broil.

....then I found some baby potatoes that I am going to boil and toss with some fresh herbs and budder :love2:....
aaand, then a mixed greens salad with mandarin orange slices, sesame seeds and miso dressing.....
Woot!


----------



## Rps

Sure beats the dead cow on a bun I had!


----------



## Dr.G.

I am thinking of setting up the Cafe Chez Marc for nightly snacks to tempt your taste buds ........... but not tonight. Very tired. So, time to pull the proverbial pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Sure beats the dead cow on a bun I had!


:lmao:
Better than a LIVE cow on the run! ( And THAT's no BULL!)

G'night Marc Marc Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Kim, Kim, Kim ................ and Kacey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made breakfast for one and all when you arise to face a new day. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

I hope everyone is happy and healthy today! All is well here in Cow-town....I'm happy to be getting back into the groove of my usual routine... 

Kacey started back at school today - first official class day, anyways - she's already been there the last couple of days as mentor/peer support for the new incoming students. 

Her school is unusual for many reasons, one being a significant challenge for new students (and parents). It's situated in an industrial area, in many buildings that were designed for large scale industrial use and now have been repurposed, joined by walkways, ramps, elevators and staircases and (until you get to know your way around) can be extremely confusing. It cuts the stress level down a great deal for the new students to have someone to go to, if only to ask where the washrooms are...

Thanks for Breakfast Marc.. a great start to the day!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

KIm! How are ya! The start of the new school year is earlier in Alberta than here! We don't start till after the Labour Day weekend and I don't imagine the kids here want to sacrifice the rest of the summer just to start school! 

Hi Marc, thanks for the brekkie! When are you leaving for NS?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. That program at Kacey's school sounds like a grand program for new students.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. Deborah and I leave for NS on the 3rd of Sept.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I have made a fresh pot of herbal tea if anyone needs to unwide.


----------



## Rps

Hello Marc, you are fine I hope. Soon will your vacation be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Rp. I have been relaxing, not wanting to start the paper just yet. I have it mostly completed, so I might wait for Sunday and Monday, when tropical storm Danny hits us here in NL. We shall see.

How are you this fine evening?


----------



## Rps

Hello All: Anyone up tonight?


----------



## KC4

Hi Rp - Great advice in the looking for a job thread...
Whatcha up to tonight?
I was cookin again - this time Dirty Rice......Loaded!


----------



## Rps

Hi, just watching the ball game between the sox and the sox. I don't think I have a recipe for Dirty RIce, what is yours?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi, just watching the ball game between the sox and the sox. I don't think I have a recipe for Dirty RIce, what is yours?


Easy Peasy...
One Box Zatarain's Dirty Rice Mix
1 Cup long grain rice
2 cups water
2 lbs x-lean ground cow
1/2 teaspoon Cajun seasoning salt (any brand)
Raw vegetables of your choice (about 1/2 pound) Tonight I used Carrots, broccoli and yellow pepper. Coulda/shoulda used some yellow onion too - but somehow missed it.

Brown beef in frying pan- if lean, do not drain (the liquid is mostly broth and not grease) 
Boil the water in a large lidded saucepan.
But harder vegetables in (like carrots) for a few minutes,
Then add the beef and broth to the water, plus the rice/spice packet from the Zatarain's box, plus the extra rice and and spice. Give it a good stir. 
Lower heat and simmer covered, adding the remaining vegetables on top - in the order of hardest first (with the objective is that all are cooked/steamed just right (al dente) in about 25 minutes)
You don't need to stir this dish while cooking. Not many dishes needed to prepare = easy clean up. Woot!

You're watching a PAIR of Sox?


----------



## Rps

Great, I will try this one. I was thinking some turnip might add some unique flavour to the mix. If you like lasagne I have a great vegetable one. It's work though, but very good. I use swiss and cheddar cheese in mine, it makes it firmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello All: Anyone up tonight?


Yes, I am still up, Rp. We have friends staying here from Regina, and we have been showing them around St.John's.


----------



## Rps

Great, watching your Giants, 3 zip top of 2 D'Backs on top. Plenty of time to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night, at least from this end of our beautiful country. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you and Adam well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have our famous TGIF Breakfast awaiting you when you arise. Enjoy.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc! That's right, TGIF!

I'm pricing jobs at the moment so i'll be busy for the rest of the day. We all have to work to make a living and to be able to afford the necessities and some luxuries. Such is life, eh?

So Marc, are you taking the boat to the mainland?


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh BTW, Vicki says a great big HI to everybody and she hopes that she can return here shortly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. Yes, as Karl Marx once said, "Work is the curse of the drinking class." Or was that Groucho Marx????

Whatever, no, we are flying to Halifax and renting a car. It takes too long to go on the ferry.


----------



## KC4

Goooood Morning Shang-land Gang.
!

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc....I hope your guests are still enjoying NL!

Sharon- Have a good day at work! The reward for work well done, is the opportunity to do more work!

I myself have a day full of appointments and errands and taxi driving, so I'd better eat n' run!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, they are enjoying the sites. They were born in central AB and now live in Regina. They are amazed at the ruggedness of this part of NL ............. and the ocean ........ that has really thrilled them, coming from the Prairies.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Yes, they are enjoying the sites. They were born in central AB and now live in Regina. They are amazed at the ruggedness of this part of NL ............. and the ocean ........ that has really thrilled them, coming from the Prairies.


 Yes, I agree...the ocean is fascinating for us Prairie folk.....so different than what we have grown up next to. Are they getting a good fill of lobster or other seafood?
I am going through (good) seafood withdrawal myself.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Neither wanted to have fresh lobster, but we shall have some fresh crab and scallops.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Neither wanted to have fresh lobster, but we shall have some fresh crab and scallops.


 Ooooooohh..WHaT KIND of crab???
We had the BEST (snow)crab we've EVER tasted on Cape Breton....that was about 7 years ago - nothing (even on this last trip to the East Coast) has come close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow crab caught off the NL coast.


----------



## overkill

Dusted off the dust from my keyboard and here I am 

To say that I have a lot to catch up on is an understatement, pot of coffee is on and let the reading begin!


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Dusted off the dust from my keyboard and here I am
> 
> To say that I have a lot to catch up on is an understatement, pot of coffee is on and let the reading begin!


Evening, Steve. I was just about to pull the pin, but be my guest to stay and "catch up". Glad you are here. Catch you tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night ............ at least for me. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc! Catch you in the cafe for breakfast...lots to catch up on.


----------



## sharonmac09

good evening everyone!

Good nite Marc! As usual you are off to bed ahead of everyone else but you have a good excuse since you live on the most easternmost portion of Canada! 

Hi Steve, I don't believe I met you. My name is Sharon. So how are you?


----------



## overkill

Hello Sharon, please to meet you as well. I am doing well this evening. Listening to the wind crash against the windows right now while playing catch up here in The Shang. I have not been around for a while and needed to stop in to the cafe for some coffee and Baileys which is still where I remember it being 

How are you doing?


----------



## sharonmac09

HI Steve

I'm doing well, thanks for asking. I'm a transplanted Bluenoser and I hailed from Belleville and lived 4 years in TO attending school. Hey take it easy on the Baileys! I want some for my Timmy's!


----------



## overkill

Oh dont worry Sharon, there is always plenty of Baileys in Cafe Chez Marc!

I do need to get back out to Halifax one day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine Saturday breakfast awaiting you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to see you back again, Steve.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, Giants are now 2 games out of the Wild Card spot in the NL ................. Jays are 15 out in the AL.


----------



## KC4

Hey Shang Gang! 
How's everyone this fine Saturday??

All is well here - going to catch up on some administrivia that's been building like plaque upon my desk....XX)

Nice to see you back Steve - anything new in Steve's world? 


Thanks for the Saturday Breakfast Marc - Just a pail of coffee will do for me right now...I may get into the bagels later...


----------



## Rps

Good morning all. just warming up my French Vanilla, I could certainly use a bucket of the stuff this morning.

Marc, Giants are moving, I will have to look at the sched again to see what series is "the series". Baseball is kind of funny .... you can be second in the division but well out of the wild card .... sounds like the old CFL.

Kim , how did you like the game in Toronto. I love walking into the Dome and seeing the see of green. Was the roof open, I can't remember the weather then. I've only been in the thing 3 times when the roof was open ... one a night game .... really nice.


----------



## KC4

Hi Rp - I used to :love2: flavored coffees - but for whatever reason, don't drink them as much anymore....My favorite was COCONUT coffee....Hmmmm...I think I still have some coconut syrup in the cupboard...somewhere...

I enjoyed the game, friends and family and just being in the Dome. The roof was closed due to a threatening forecast the Sunday that I was there...I was wishing that they would open it so I could watch the mechanical process....

The Jays are pretty much done for this year, don't you think?


----------



## Rps

Yep, they is done! They can't seem to get the pitching and hitting in sync. I don't know how many times they've had the bases loaded this year and not one run was scored. You watch Boston and the Yanks, with 2 out they can always bring someone home ... that is what makes for a winning team, no matter what game they play. Anyway, I love sitting in the ball park and walking in the city .


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Having a sluggish start this morning, but it's Saturday, it's meant to be sluggish.

Heading to the Market soon to pick up groceries and then I'm off to see Billy Bishop Goes to War.


----------



## Rps

Nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. "Thanks for the Saturday Breakfast Marc - Just a pail of coffee will do for me right now...I may get into the bagels later... " We, at the Cafe Chez Marc, serve tea in a cup and coffee in a mug. If you want a "pail of coffee", you have to go to Charlie's Pail o' Coffee and Engine Repair Factory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. I love French Vanilla with a touch of hazelnut. Care for some?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. When I was travelling across Canada in 1970, I met someone in Owen Sound, ON who actually knew Billy Bishop (I recall he kept calling him "Bish") in high school ............ or so he said. Enjoy your afternoon.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Glad to see you back again, Steve.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Thanks Marc. Its been pretty fast paced the last couple months with work which has made the summer move a little too fast for my liking, though the weather has not been the greatest so I dont want to complain too much 

How are things with you?


----------



## overkill

KC4 said:


> Nice to see you back Steve - anything new in Steve's world?


Thanks Kim. Trying to enjoy a nice weekend, got it kicked off with a game of squash with my friend, though I did not expect the legs to hurt as much as they are right now. Muscles that I forgot I had have now come back to introduce themselves in a painful way


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Thanks Marc. Its been pretty fast paced the last couple months with work which has made the summer move a little too fast for my liking, though the weather has not been the greatest so I dont want to complain too much
> 
> How are things with you?


I know what you are saying re work and the summer. The weather here has been great, which is atypical, but since I work from home, I was able to enjoy the nice days and work around these days.

Glad to have you back, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Good evening Marc how are you this evening?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good evening Marc how are you this evening?


Evening, Rp. I am fine. I am trying out my MBP on my back deck in the dark. The lighted keyboard is great as is the screen.

How are you this evening, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

Good, watching the Jays and Sox. 1 zip for Boston top of second. Hoping to finish my critique on Freire during the game, so I hope it doesn't get to "watchable".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good, watching the Jays and Sox. 1 zip for Boston top of second. Hoping to finish my critique on Freire during the game, so I hope it doesn't get to "watchable".


Jays are down to their last three out to score three runs ............ just to tie. So, your critique is safe. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the Jays got two of the three runs that they needed. At least they made it close, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Giants are beating Colorado 2-0, but it is only after 5 innings. So, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's as we approach midnight. I shall have Sunday Brunch for one and all when you arise to face the day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have brewed some fresh tea and coffee, and will be making Sunday Brunch when you awaken. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a bit chilly this afternoon, so I am making some homemade chicken soup ............ and my wife is making homemade banana bread and Montreal-style bagels. Anyone interested???


----------



## KC4

Hey Marc - I'm VERRRY intersted in a fresh warm bagel.. :love2:

I'm scheming some baking of my own this aft...I have banana, peaches and rhubarb.....Hmmmm....what to make., what to make.????...


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hey Marc - I'm VERRRY intersted in a fresh warm bagel.. :love2:
> 
> I'm scheming some baking of my own this aft...I have banana, peaches and rhubarb.....Hmmmm....what to make., what to make.????...


Evening, Kim. Fresh bagels are about to come out of the oven. With your ingredients, I think a cobbler might be in order.

How are you today?


----------



## KC4

I'm doing well today thanks Marc.....got distracted on a hardware run for Kacey (she's replacing the drawer knobs on her dresser) so haven't been baking yet....

Thanks for the bagel...and yes, I think a cobbler, maybe even a crisp is in order. While in PEI, I was treated to a homemade rhubarb "grunt"....very cobbler-like....but with full size biscuits on top.


----------



## sharonmac09

OMG Kimmy! That looks simply sumptuous and out of the world! Oh no, I'm on a diet so I can't partake on such a dish. :-( From all the PEI cooking you must have noticed your pants ahhh kind of shrunk! So Kim, how are you?

Hi Marc, how are you on this fine evening? You didn't eat all of the banana bread did you? May I have a small slice, please?


----------



## Dr.G.

A very unique dish, Kim. Save me some if you make it someday soon. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hi Marc, how are you on this fine evening? You didn't eat all of the banana bread did you? May I have a small slice, please?"

I have to admit that I ate most of the loaf, but my wife made two .............. since she knows me all too well.

All goes well here. One pup went yesterday, and both Bridget, the mom and Daisy, the grandmother, seem to be looking for Belle. Such is the Circle of Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, the Giants just beat the Rockies to tie them in the NL Wild Card spot with an identical 72 and 59 won/loss record. So, now it is a race for the finish line. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, should be good, but the sched is in Rockies favour this week. I would think the Mets would be easy prey at home for the Rockies. Philly and Giants would be great to watch. Watching my Braves and the Phillies, may pop a cold one for this game.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall root for the Braves, Rp, having lived in Georgia for five years and being able to see about 15 Braves game at home.


----------



## Rps

Were you at Fulton or Turner


----------



## Dr.G.

Fulton. This was back in 1974-77.


----------



## Rps

I think Turner looks like more fun. Don't cheer too much for my Braves, they are only 3 behind with 31 to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fulton was not very good for baseball, since most of the fans were in foul territory and far from the playing field. It was also hot, hot and hotter in July and August. Still, I got to see the Mets and Giants play, along with some other teams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all, just came in from my mom's husband's 60th birthday party. Nice gathering of family and friends, with music and dancing. Food was great as well which never hurts.

Time for a good nights sleep...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some strong coffee and tea to help you get started on this last day of August. As well, a Continental-style breakfast buffet awaits you when you awaken. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good evening all, just came in from my mom's husband's 60th birthday party. Nice gathering of family and friends, with music and dancing. Food was great as well which never hurts.
> 
> Time for a good nights sleep...


Morning, Steve. Sounds like a fine event.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shangorillas! 

Thanks for the Breakfast Marc....I can already feel the chill in the air..Fall is creeping up too fast......may have to beat it back!!!



Dr.G. said:


> " One pup went yesterday, and both Bridget, the mom and Daisy, the grandmother, seem to be looking for Belle. Such is the Circle of Life.


That has to be a bit melancholy for you and your family, to see your pups leave on their new start on life in the big world. Perhaps not unlike seeing our kids off to college/university...hopefully you can keep in communication with your extended family and get reports on their activities and progress.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Just dropped in to say hi. Soon I will be off for my daily Butter Pecan coffee....yum yum. Kim, how are things in Calgary, it is 9:30 am here, what time is it there, 7:30?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Just dropped in to say hi. Soon I will be off for my daily Butter Pecan coffee....yum yum. Kim, how are things in Calgary, it is 9:30 am here, what time is it there, 7:30?


Nope! It's 7:36 a.m. here! 

Thanks to you Rp, I am now enjoying a coconut flavored coffee.....I unearthed my bottle of coconut syrup from the deepest darkest recesses of my cupboards and it now prominently sits right by my Tim Horton's BUNN coffee maker. 

I think I am going to bake a PIE today - a Rhubarb PEACH pie........anyone want some???
It'll be ready about noonish...CALGARY TIME....


----------



## Rps

That sounds like a nice mix. I have to watch my sugar content, do you add any, or does the peach balance the 'bard?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> OMG Kimmy! That looks simply sumptuous and out of the world! Oh no, I'm on a diet so I can't partake on such a dish. :-( From all the PEI cooking you must have noticed your pants ahhh kind of shrunk! So Kim, how are you?


YEAH! What is it with my pants shrinking lately???? I obviously HAVE to change my laundry detergent! Or fire the Laundry Fairy! Or stop using the Bargain brand laundry soap.....

Diets = DIE+T! Good luck Sharon.....You can do it!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> That sounds like a nice mix. I have to watch my sugar content, do you add any, or does the peach balance the 'bard?


I add a little Splenda just to give the Peach team a bit of a sweet assist. Those 'barbs are such Tarts!  

My Mother-in Law is a diabetic , has a sweet tooth and is an avid fan of my creations so I typically watch the sugar content in all that I do. 

It's also better for the rest of us. My biological family also has significant history with diabetes, so it's just a good habit to get into.


----------



## Rps

I might play with that ... I am thinking a graham crust ...thoughts?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I might play with that ... I am thinking a graham crust ...thoughts?


A Graham crust would be an interesting change...I usually do straight fruit pies with a pastry crust as is traditional and save the grahams for the cream pies or cheesecake type desserts.....that said, I don't know why the graham WOULDN'T work. 

And since I like to eat graham crackers with cheese occasionally, it wouldn't mess up my inclination to eat a piece of (graham crusted) pie with sharp cheddar cheese either.... 

Today, I am sticking with the pastry shell as I have "discovered" pastry shells I forgot I had in my freezer.

Sheesh..you never know what you are going to find deep in MY freezer.....sometimes I feel guilty when I am forced to throw things out and I don't contact any archeological experts.

Don't worry - the pastry shells are from THIS era.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shangorillas!
> 
> Thanks for the Breakfast Marc....I can already feel the chill in the air..Fall is creeping up too fast......may have to beat it back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That has to be a bit melancholy for you and your family, to see your pups leave on their new start on life in the big world. Perhaps not unlike seeing our kids off to college/university...hopefully you can keep in communication with your extended family and get reports on their activities and progress.


Yes, Fall is in the air here as well, Kim.

Yes, it was melancholy, but since she is going to a great home, it is fine with us. And, since she will be living in St. John's, we will get to see her often. Woody and Poppy go with us to Nova Scotia on Thursday, and they will, most likely, not be seen again. Still, they too are going to good homes.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!

Nice to start the day with all this pie talk. YUMMMM!!

We have had a rough weekend around here.
For the 2nd time in less than 2 months, my youngest was attacked by sand mites while we were at the beach. It wouldn't be so awful except he seems to have developed an allergy to the bites. Within 24 hours the bites erupt into blisters and he gets a massive infection.
So after a trip to the Children's hospital, he is on a massive dose on antibiotics, and we have to cover his feet with gauze and polysporin to help the healing. Every time a blister bursts, a new one takes its place. Poor kid is hobbling around with two very swollen feet. But he is taking it like a true champion.

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. I am taking a liking to your flavored coffee myself as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, the pie sounds devine. Might I have some once it is out of the oven and cooled down a bit? Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Sorry to hear of your son's situation. How old is he?


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. Sorry to hear of your son's situation. How old is he?


He'll be 4 in October. He's a pretty tough and resilient kid.


----------



## KC4

Awww...sorry to hear about your little one's tangle with sand mites Dana! 

Are those the tiny hard to see creatures that when they bite they cause a small spot of blood to appear due to some anticoagulant properties they possess? 
Those are nassssty! tptptptp

Hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> He'll be 4 in October. He's a pretty tough and resilient kid.


Still, it's tough when you are that young to go through what he is going through. Good luck to you both.


----------



## KC4

Peach Rhubarb custard pie is ready for consumption! 
Want cheese or ice cream with that?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Peach Rhubarb custard pie is ready for consumption!
> Want cheese or ice cream with that?


Sounds great, Kim. I shall have some ice cream, please. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, I'll have cheddar with mine thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, read in another thread you are going over to England. When do you hope to go?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds great, Kim. I shall have some ice cream, please. Merci, mon amie.


A slice o' pie with cold cow commin' right up! 


Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I'll have cheddar with mine thanks!


Ah, a man after my own palate!! Sharp Cheddar, oui? 

Now in the oven.... Banana Pecan loaf....
Next on the runway....dry pork long ribs.....

Just help yourself Shang Gang!


----------



## sharonmac09

Kim! Must you talk about food in the shang! :-( 

But I'm getting hungreeeee! 

No problemo, I have a Star Trek food replicator so can you please enter the data for the peach rhubarb custard pie and the PEI rhubarb grunt complete with biscuit into your system and send it wirelessly to the replicator! Please and thank you!

View attachment 10383


----------



## KC4

OK Sharon - No Problem...as long as that Tribble I see hanging out on top doesn't somehow get back here!!

And I'll delete most of the calories and leave all of the flavor in before I hit "send" :d


----------



## sharonmac09

:lmao::lmao: I had to look for the 'tribble' to see what the heck you were talking about! Good eye! 

Kim, please leave in half the calories otherwise they wouldn't be super deeelicious!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Now in the oven.... Banana Pecan loaf...." Kim, I shall pass on the ribs to get some of this BP loaf. Yum.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I shall leave you in charge of the Cafe Chez Marc while I am in Nova Scotia. I am NOT taking my computer, since I was a true holiday. So, from late Thursday morning until late Sunday night, you may cook whatever you want in the Cafe. My son and his girlfriend are staying in our house with the dogs, but you will have free run of the Cafe. Deal???


----------



## KC4

dr.g. said:


> kim, i shall leave you in charge of the cafe chez marc while i am in nova scotia. I am not taking my computer, since i was a true holiday. So, from late thursday morning until late sunday night, you may cook whatever you want in the cafe. My son and his girlfriend are staying in our house with the dogs, but you will have free run of the cafe. Deal???


Woot!!!! DEAL!


----------



## Rps

Hello all: Hi Marc, I am thinking in the late fall or around Christmas, it will be a surprise gift for my wife, if she is well enough to take the trip. It has always been her favourite place, so, thought we should go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: Hi Marc, I am thinking in the late fall or around Christmas, it will be a surprise gift for my wife, if she is well enough to take the trip. It has always been her favourite place, so, thought we should go.


Rp, good luck. I would love to go to England. My wife has been there and my son studied in England for a semester. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, Jays winning 6-0 so far.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Two chefs*

Ummm, may i please inject my 2 bits here.....I LOVE Kim's creations and final products. She is a pretty busy lady with one back at school and all that jazz SO, may I please make a suggestion and ask that Rp ALSO share the Cafe/Hair of the Doxie menus with Kim? I KNOW Kim will welcome a break now and then and i have an ulterior motive, I want to taste Rps creations!!!! Me, the piggy, would like to have TWO amazing chefs to 'steal' from!! Is that ok with you guys??

Incidentally Kim, you'd best hid that Banana pecan loaf. It's GONZO as soon as it's out of the oven!!

OK Rp, what's your 1st tantalizing dish for the rest of us Shangers who uh, HANG ON EVERY MORSEL??
Vicki


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with the Labor Day weekend crowd, Kim.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, I'm sure it will be fun! As a lover of playing darts, it is dart paradise . You should be off to "schoonerland" soon correct?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Vicki. Glad to see you back. Yes, if Rp wants to cook in The Cafe Chez Marc, I have no problems with that situation. He is a great chef ........... and a fine person.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, I'm sure it will be fun! As a lover of playing darts, it is dart paradise . You should be off to "schoonerland" soon correct?


Evening, Rp. Jays are still winning. :clap:

Yes, we are off for Nova Scotia for a brief holiday and to hand deliver the two pups, Woody and Poppy. Buzz shall stay here with "the doxie pack" until we find a good home for him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, Jays are getting great pitching and solid hitting. A rare event for them this year.

Andy Pettitte is working on a one hitter.


----------



## Rps

Hi CC, nice to hear from you. Since desserts are the order of the day, here is my Black Forest Tart:

Ingredients: 1 9 inch graham pie crust.

Filling:

6 oz of semi-sweet chocolate
2 tablespoons butter
1/4 cup powdered sugar
8 oz, softened cream cheese
19 or 21 oz cherry pie filling

Topping:
1 cup whipping cream ( whipped ) 
1 oz. grated semi-sweet chocolate

Directions:

Filling: 
melt 6 oz chocolate and butter over low hear
in a small bowl combine sugar and cream cheese beat in 
add chocolate to mixture and beat till smooth

add cherry pie filling as follows: 1 cup to chocolate/cheese mixture, save the rest of the cherry filling as garnish

gently mix this mixture, spread into pie crust
chill 1 hour

Topping:

in a small bowl combine whipped cream and chocolate whip, and spread on chilled pie. Garnish with cherry filling.

Enjoy ... Jays just hit a grand slam now 10 zip.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Enjoy ... Jays just hit a grand slam now 10 zip. " Make that 11 zip.


----------



## Dr.G.

What happened to the Jays' pitching????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well, and Adam getting well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, I'm sure it will be fun! As a lover of playing darts, it is dart paradise . You should be off to "schoonerland" soon correct?


I used to play darts too....and yes, we brought our own darts to England just so we could play in the pubs...make sure they are NOT in your carry on! 



Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Vicki. Glad to see you back. Yes, if Rp wants to cook in The Cafe Chez Marc, I have no problems with that situation. He is a great chef ........... and a fine person.


Woot! The more the merrier! I Know - Let's set up a Dart Board in the Cafe!!!beejacon
And we could offer British specialities like Bangers and Mash, Fish & Chips, Lime n' Lager, Steak and Kidney Pie, Ploughman's Lunch..., Kippers and Toast.....mushy peas....

The BF Tart looks awesome! I'll give the recipe a try...Thanks!

.....Goodnight all...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. With all of this talk of England, we should have a traditional English-style breakfast. So, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee, we have some English muffins with homemade berry and fruit jams. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, the score in last night's Jays game was more like a football score. Luckily, they did not blow an 11 run lead.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been getting requests for Bangers and Mash. Might someone tell me what these are so that I might cook them for our patrons?


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Marc if I was Cito I would bench half of the rotation. I think one second after the end of the season JP is gone. The only guy who developed players in the last 10 years as Gord Ash, and they dumped him rather prematurely if you ask me. This "money ball" idea doesn't work. Baseball is a game of failures, it's how you deal with them that counts. That's why I think it is a great game for young children ... a life skill if you will.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I have been getting requests for Bangers and Mash. Might someone tell me what these are so that I might cook them for our patrons?


Bangers and Mash are sausages and mashed potatoes. Try Toad in the Whole


----------



## KC4

Thanks for "knocking us all up" this Morning Marc! 
I'd be pleased to have a spot of tea with a muffin and jam....If you have a kipper on you...I'd appreciate that too!

Maybe some chicks and chips for dinner later? 

Rp - what is the "money ball" idea reference you made yesterday - It has me intrigued...


Cheerio!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Marc if I was Cito I would bench half of the rotation. I think one second after the end of the season JP is gone. The only guy who developed players in the last 10 years as Gord Ash, and they dumped him rather prematurely if you ask me. This "money ball" idea doesn't work. Baseball is a game of failures, it's how you deal with them that counts. That's why I think it is a great game for young children ... a life skill if you will.


Rp, very valid points. You should be the new manager of the Jays, although I do like Cito Gaston.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Bangers and Mash are sausages and mashed potatoes. Try Toad in the Whole


Rp, I can do sausages and mashed potatoes, but I draw the line when cooking frogs, toads, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks for "knocking us all up" this Morning Marc!
> I'd be pleased to have a spot of tea with a muffin and jam....If you have a kipper on you...I'd appreciate that too!
> 
> Maybe some chicks and chips for dinner later?
> 
> Rp - what is the "money ball" idea reference you made yesterday - It has me intrigued...
> 
> 
> Cheerio!


Morning, Kim. I have a feeling I would not last long in England with their dialect. However, I love a British accent.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, money ball is a theory that small market [ read revenue ] teams would succeed if they dumped high priced help [ heavy hitters and speed ballers ] for lower cost hitters with higher on base percentage. They trouble with the Jays is that they are only running 1/2 the theory. Wells is a classic example, he has not performed to expectations this year, but many of their staff can be grouped in this silo, the money ball crime to me is Rios. Big bucks but nothing for him in replacement . Halliday is another example, When your ACE is and ACE, money ball does not work ... they kept him, but I think to his and the Jays detriment. The mix should be based on the philosophy of the team play. That's how money ball works, you only investing in cheaper players with the occasional star that fits your over all approach: running, base-hitting, or home runners. While the Yanks have the largest payroll, it is ironic that they are a money ball team. Look at their line up and how it fits the continued philosophy of play of what a Yankee is. They also have many in house developed players at key positions. The Jays do not because they spent their money for "show players" rather than on "style" players.

If you want to see what money ball looks like in its purest form, look at the Chicago Blackhawks of the NHL, that is money ball.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting take on this situation, Rp. Maybe you should be both the GM and the manager of the Jays. I will be your third base coach if you want. Deal?


----------



## Rps

Deal, then we can trade for some Giant's players ..deal


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Deal, then we can trade for some Giant's players ..deal


Rp, I was thinking the other way around. Let Halliday wear a World Series ring. Deal?


----------



## Dr.G.

My son, who lived in England for four months, explained to me what the Toad in a Whole was all about as a breakfast "treat". I am not a fried egg person, so I shall pass.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Jays' bat are suddenly silent tonight.


----------



## Rps

Just think Marc, we get to see them lose twice tonight!..


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just think Marc, we get to see them lose twice tonight!..


Rp, have faith in Rzepczynski. He is due to pitch a solid game. Final score, Jays 4 and Texas 2. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

With Tallet it is always a mystery .... limited run support. Maybe the loss in the first might wake them up but I am leaning to a 6 -1 Texas win. First run should be about the 3rd inning.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Evening everyone... 

I've been busy but NOT in hospital! My infection cleared up on heavy duty antibiotics orally some of which I'm still on. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rps

That does not sound like fun ... do you get any after affects with the meds or are you okay, so far?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> With Tallet it is always a mystery .... limited run support. Maybe the loss in the first might wake them up but I am leaning to a 6 -1 Texas win. First run should be about the 3rd inning.


Third inning is nearly over and no runs so far. Sadly, the Giants are losing, but the Mets are beating Colorado, so things might stay tight tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Good Evening everyone...
> 
> I've been busy but NOT in hospital! My infection cleared up on heavy duty antibiotics orally some of which I'm still on.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


Evening, Diane. That is good news in that the antibiotics are working. For how much longer do you have to be on these meds?


----------



## Rps

Quiet night tonight. Marc, the Giants appear to be down by a run in the 8th ...still time. 1 zip Texas in the 4th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Giants lost and the Mets and Jays are both losing. Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

have a good night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> have a good night Marc.


Same to you, Rp. See you, in a virtual sense, in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to all those who are not posting but reading these posts. you are not forgotten. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dreambird

Rps said:


> That does not sound like fun ... do you get any after affects with the meds or are you okay, so far?


Amazingly not too bad, I'm OK and getting better. The one bunch of Cephalasporin (sp?) antibiotics can upset one's stomach but I've been lucky and not a peep out of the gut. They taste awful though... like something out of a "tar pit"...  I just have a snack and something to drink and it's OK. The first five days I was on Cipro as well... again luckily no horrible side effects.

The only thing that's been a pain is that I've been dog tired... I guess that might be a side effect of all the meds, there were pain killers and antihistamines for the itching as well and the infection was systemic. But I'm OK... I really got lucky at the emergency walk in clinic with a fast thinking MD. who hauled out the Cipro! 

I'll have been on the Cephalosporin (Keflex is trade name) for 15 days in all... 3 more days to go. 



Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Diane. That is good news in that the antibiotics are working. For how much longer do you have to be on these meds?


Evening Marc... another 3 days for 15 days total on the one antibiotic. 5 days on the Cipro. They are working but I needed that boost from the Cipro... spared me going to hospital... that MD did! He's an angel in my eyes...  

Have a good night... and sleep tight!

Thanks all for asking, I appreciate it! It's been a bit hairy but I'm bouncing back... Hey... I can still do that!


----------



## ciaochiao

*pic me up*

hi everyone who's still up!

Dreambirdie, i'm glad you aren't in hospital. They are terrible places to recover.

Rp, well, you certainly have Dr. G talking about things i've never seen him discuss! Good for you! I think Dr. G is a bit like my mom-if her teams lost, she was silent, sullen, and irascible like crazy. i dared not go near her during american or canadian football season. So to retaliate, my dad picked up hockey and since i was being forced to play tennis, my love to watch became tennis. now my own kids don't come near me when i'm watching tennis. The beat goes on.....

Rp, have you a breakfast in mind to cheer Dr. G's sadness over his teams? A special, 'RP pick me up breakfast??

Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Thank you, Vicki... I'm glad I didn't end up there too!

I'm recovering much better at home with my Fidget and bopping to the good music of Bruce (Baby!) Springsteen! I still mean to see him in concert before one of us dies or quits...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. An "Over the Hump Day" breakfast awaits you when you arise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, that seems like a potent array of antibiotics. Hopefully, it shall do the trick and get you back to a state of being healthy. We shall see. Bon chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think Dr. G is a bit like my mom-if her teams lost, she was silent, sullen, and irascible like crazy." Not quite this bad, but close to it when, like back in 2002, the Giants, leading 5–0 with one out in the bottom of the 7th inning, 8 outs away from the Giants' first World Series title in San Francisco ................. lost.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

Hi Diane, I was starting to wonder how you were doing with the strep infection. I'm so glad you are recovering nicely.

Hi Vicki, how are you? How's your back coming along?

Hi Marc, thanks for the brekkie and I hate to rub it in, didn't Anaheim Angels beat your beloved Giants in the last game of the series?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Hi Diane, I was starting to wonder how you were doing with the strep infection. I'm so glad you are recovering nicely.
> 
> Hi Vicki, how are you? How's your back coming along?
> 
> Hi Marc, thanks for the brekkie and I hate to rub it in, didn't Anaheim Angels beat your beloved Giants in the last game of the series?


Morning, Sharon. Yes, the Giants lost that last game and the Series. :-(

How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## sharonmac09

Thanks Marc, I'm just fine and the weather today and for the next few days will be sunny and 25C. Perfect to be working outside!


----------



## Dr.G.

We leave St.John's for Nova Scotia tomorrow afternoon, and the weather will be ideal here in St.John's, sunny and in the low to mid 20s. So, I am hoping for the same in western NS. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Nice to see you CC! Marc I almost nailed the game last night [ inning and score ] oh well better luck next time. Jays will win tonight though. Giant's are in trouble for the division, but are still in the hunt for the wild card. What they need to do is make a few trades for the wild card series. I would, maybe get Halliday. It would cost, and he wouldn't be in the playoffs, but he would get them there, The Jays should have traded Halliday to Los Angles for Juan Peirre and a few prospects. Let them keep Manny, the jewel in that time is their second stringers .... Peirre would look nice in a Jays uni .... or even a Giants for that matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. The Giants had better get hot during the month of June, or the wild card spot will go to someone else. I had just turned six the last time the Giants won a World Series. We shall see.

How are you this morning, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

I fine Marc, and you. I'm on my way to St. Catharines to help my daughter set things up at Brock, so it will be a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong day! Take care my friend and have a good and safe vacation. Rp


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shangers!

Nice to see Vicki back! 

Thanks for the breakfast Marc....Rp and I (and any others who wish to join us and aren't afraid of a little kitchen fire or two) will hold down Chez Marc's while you are gone. Just relaaaax and have a good time.....and leave your insurance info by the sink....

Please keep your eye out for a delivery or two to the back door of Chez Marc's today. How many moose will fit into the cooler? One or two may have to go in the freezer.

Rp, got those other "special" deliveries on the way??


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. We have plenty of moose in our freezer already, so a few more won't hurt.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Associated Press: World's oldest dog dies in NY at 21 _ or 147

Sad, but this doxie lived a long and good life.


----------



## sharonmac09

Whoa Marc, this is an incredible and heartfelt article. I'm glad you dug it up and posted it here to share with us. Thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Whoa Marc, this is an incredible and heartfelt article. I'm glad you dug it up and posted it here to share with us. Thanks Marc.


Sharon, it was just sent to me, but now that I think of it I feel that it was an old story that I posted her some while ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting outside on my back deck with my doxies and the MBP. This is the last time the three doxies will be able to play outside together. Comes Labor Day, it shall only be Buzz and the older doxies.


----------



## KC4

That was a good article Marc..I liked that they captured the dog's personality in the write up. There was some confusion on the years though in my mind...Is the Oldest Dog 21 or 26 or ? 

Enjoy the extended Doxie clan while you can....I know it's a little sad to see them separated...even I am feeling somewhat melancholy about it.......but such is the rhythm of life....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> That was a good article Marc..I liked that they captured the dog's personality in the write up. There was some confusion on the years though in my mind...Is the Oldest Dog 21 or 26 or ?
> 
> Enjoy the extended Doxie clan while you can....I know it's a little sad to see them separated...even I am feeling somewhat melancholy about it.......but such is the rhythm of life....


Kim, the 21 year old doxie was recognized as the oldest dog. The one that is 26 has not been proven to be of this age yet.

Yes, it is sad to see them go, but they go to good homes. The little girl who died seemed to be the show female that Deborah wanted. So, we shall keep Buzz until a good home comes about for him. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon everyone. Enjoying the nice weather while sitting in the office 

Anticipating the weekend to get out and enjoy the air show down at the Ex.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve. How are you these days, my fine friend?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Compelled*

Hi All:

it's always nice to hear you guys talking, virtually of course. I must admit, I am extremely sad that the baby puppies are all leaving the roost, except Buzz for now. My favorite baby-Belle, was the 1st one chosen and i was SO saddened to learn she had a new home and mom. Please forgive the dark tone of my post, i have come to know the Shang as a home because of the wonderful people and incredible pets, especially, the G-Doxies. Whether in tummy pup stage or Fluff puppy stage, or fully grown and about to have babies stage, they've been the source of such warmth and love here. They've brought the tonality of family to the Shang. So i am suitably depressed about their respective departures. I know they're all going to wonderful families but somehow, I can't think of any family that's more wonderful that this one- the one we have here in the Shang. As I face my own sets of hardships and problems, I always was able to come to the Shang and see a pic or 3 of the pups. Well, I guess we'll still have the original G-doxies and of course, Fluffy Buzz. And my girl Bridget will still be there - and she did such a fine job of birthing more G-puppies. I haven't seen a pic of her in a while Dr. G? I know you're getting ready for your trek to the new homes so perhaps when you return, we could see a pic or 5 of the other G-Doxies?

Well, please give the pups a HUGE kiss and hug from Auntie Vicki and remind them to chew their bones and eat properly. I shall have to be satisfied with pics alone.:---(

Kim and Rp, I have ZERO doubt that you'll be holding down Chez Marc with grand success. I have suitably starved myself so that i can piggy out on EVERYTHING you both make! Kim, you MUST have Rp share some of his recipes with you. They are simply put, amazing. And Rp, you must sup with Kim some day. She is a TRUE food critic. She needs but a taste to know if something is 'not quite right'. I am very much looking forward to giving Dr. G a break and eating everything you both put on the menu! I love moose sausage! Venison roast, sea cucumber, and anything else you guys are going to concoct together!

Sharon, you and I shall be little freeloaders for a while huh? VERY WELL FED freeloaders! Speaking of delicious treats, where's Aaron and Robbie these days? And Steve (overkill), that's a nice new avatar. Whose eye? Is it the eye of one of your 'apples'? As in, the apples of your eye, your kids?

Talk to you all soon. Can hardly wait to see what you're making for midnite snacks, yummmmmmmmm.
Vicki


----------



## KC4

Good night All...
New server looks good so far! 
WOOT!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a quick breakfast for anyone up and about, along with some freshly brewed coffee. Not sure how often I shall be here in The Shang, so I wish all a grand Labor Day weekend in advance. Enjoy.


----------



## sharonmac09

good morning everyone!

Hi Marc, how are you? Today's the day for you to leave the Rock for a couple of weeks!
I hope you enjoy your vacation in my province and may you have excellent weather while you are here! Bon voyage!


----------



## ehMax

Ah... at least the Shang is still working after the server move! All is well in the world.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all, you to Mr. Mayor. I'm sitting with my French Vanilla looking out to the sunny day. Have a good trip Marc. Warming up some low sugar cinnamon rolls .... anyone want one?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shangorillas!

Happy to see the new server still seems to be working great!

Thanks for the breakfast Marc - Happy & Safe trails to you! Drop in and say hi when you can! I'd love to hear how the vacation is going.

Rp - a low sugar cinnamon roll sounds fabulous, please and thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> good morning everyone!
> 
> Hi Marc, how are you? Today's the day for you to leave the Rock for a couple of weeks!
> I hope you enjoy your vacation in my province and may you have excellent weather while you are here! Bon voyage!


Morning, Sharon. We leave for NS in about an hour. Great weather here ............. great weather there. Win/Win in my books. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Have a good trip Marc ... I bet the airport wait isn't like Toronto's .... that would be great, no four hour lineups. How are you Sharon? Getting ready for Labour Day. LD feels weird this year, we seem to be too much into Sept for it.


----------



## Rps

Say Sharon, I have a great recipe for CC, and others. It was one of my first dessert attempts. They are called Butterscotch bars. 

Ingredients:

1/4 cup butter
1 cup brown sugar [ thus the reason I don't eat these anymore ]
1 egg
3/4 cup flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 1/2 teaspoon vanilla [ you could use rhum flavour also ]

You can add 1/2 cup of chopped nuts as an option, I don't

Direction:

mix all ingredients

pour into a greased 8 x 8 baking pan

bake for 25 minutes at 350 F or 180 C

enjoy!


----------



## Sonal

Have a good trip, Marc, and see you soon.

RP, a cinnanmon rolls sounds like the perfect accompaniment to my coffee. Thanks.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Sonal, how are you today? Looks like we are going to have a good week end? Have you been to the EX yet, or do not not go?


----------



## Rps

Good morning Kim, I didn't see that you were on line, how are you today?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Good morning Kim, I didn't see that you were on line, how are you today?


Hey Rp - I'm doing fine, thanks....but not looking forward to lugging my Mac Pro into the Apple store today....that's just another problem when these large machines go wonky.....not easily ported.

I may go out this morning and buy myself a hand dolly - we used to have one - but it has disappeared?? (huh?) 

Alternatively, I can do what I did last time - borrow a Safeway shopping cart from the nearby Safeway, roll it to my truck, load the Mac, and roll the cart into the mall and Apple store. :lmao: Classy, eh? 

Don't have much choice...I can't carry it by myself for more than a few feet at a time. It will be all I can do to just get it packed up and in and out of the truck.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Good morning Sonal, how are you today? Looks like we are going to have a good week end? Have you been to the EX yet, or do not not go?


I actually went to the Ex last night... first time I've been in something like 15 years.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hey Rp - I'm doing fine, thanks....but not looking forward to lugging my Mac Pro into the Apple store today..:


 That's why I'm getting an Air, 3 pounds is pretty light when you have to carry it all day. I used to use a Compaq at work. That sucker must have weight 100 pounds at the end of the day.

Have fun.... talk to you tonight. Rp


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## danalicious

Rps said:


> Say Sharon, I have a great recipe for CC, and others. It was one of my first dessert attempts. They are called Butterscotch bars.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1/4 cup butter
> 1 cup brown sugar [ thus the reason I don't eat these anymore ]
> 1 egg
> 3/4 cup flour
> 1 tablespoon baking powder
> 1 1/2 teaspoon vanilla [ you could use rhum flavour also ]
> 
> You can add 1/2 cup of chopped nuts as an option, I don't
> 
> Direction:
> 
> mix all ingredients
> 
> pour into a greased 8 x 8 baking pan
> 
> bake for 25 minutes at 350 F or 180 C
> 
> enjoy!


Oooh...I love easy recipes. I will try this when my diabetic mom has left.


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Oooh...I love easy recipes. I will try this when my diabetic mom has left.


Rp - have you tried this recipe with Brown sugar Splenda? Sometimes the Splenda substitute (1 cup for 1 cup) works great - other times....nahhh...not so much....


Back from the Apple store. I did spurge $110 on a hand truck at Canadian Tire...and darned glad I did...I will need to bring the beast in again next week when the replacement video card comes in....and if that doesn't do the trick after another trial period at home - bring it again to replace the main logic board. ( I have an odd prototype MB that also may be causing an issue)

Thankfully all is on AppleCare....now, does Apple care cover human spines?


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, I haven't tried the brown sugar splenda ... does it have the sample granularity as regular brown, if so I will try it. Thanks. Are you interested in some of my other easy dessert recipes?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I haven't tried the brown sugar splenda ... does it have the sample granularity as regular brown, if so I will try it. Thanks. Are you interested in some of my other easy dessert recipes?


Splenda has a bit of a flaky texture - but it measures and sweetens cup for cup like sugar....but it doesn't caramelize as well and in some baked goods, that's a recipe for disaster! 

I sure would like some more recipes from you...I've been trying (without much success) to keep the What's Cookin thread alive in the social groups section here at ehMac......perhaps you can post them there? I can also "recipe-procate" with recipes of my own if you are interested.


----------



## Rps

No problem, would you like me to post my recipes there? I think CC sent out my Cranberry Pot Roast, not sure if you tried that one? But if you would like the recipe thread to be the spot no problem.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

You guys are talking food again! Hey, I doing ok cause I'm ignoring them! I've just returned from my daily walk and the weight is ever so slowly coming off.

Hey guys, Vicki is struggling mightily and she needs some support......


----------



## Rps

Say Kim, I looked in the Social Groups section and couldn't find the What's Cookin location, has it been pulled?
Rp


----------



## KC4

Hey Rp - It looks like it's still there to me...
try this...
http://72.52.243.84/group.php?groupid=10


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> You guys are talking food again! Hey, I doing ok cause I'm ignoring them! I've just returned from my daily walk and the weight is ever so slowly coming off.
> 
> Hey guys, Vicki is struggling mightily and she needs some support......


Oh Dear!  I'll shoot her an email...hope she's looking at her mail...


----------



## Rps

Thanks Kim, must be my old age...didn"t see it the first time, but of course once you pointed it out, how could I have missed it?.. I have a nice Lemon Slice recipe, very easy, so I'll post it tonight for anyone who is interested.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Hope all are are doing well this morning....I have a TGIF breakfast available for anyone interested in Chez Marc's.....hopefully the moose don't eat everything!


----------



## Rps

Good morning Kim, just sitting with my French Vanilla. I'll put my Lemon Slice recipe on the food site today.


----------



## KC4

Happy Birthday Treena! (Medico3)

Hope it's a great one!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Rp and Kim!

Good morning to everyone else who are lurking about in here! 

Thanks for the brekkie, Kim. As usual, I'm enjoying the regular Timmy's!

Hi Rp, how are you? Did you move to Ottawa yet or are you still in Bowmanville? You seem to be moving to or living in areas where my relatives live! The bulk of my father's relatives lives in Ottawa.


----------



## Znook

Hi shang-gang. It's me!

How is everyone because it's been a while since I was in here. Lovely coffee as usual so thanks to whomever got it ready. I really needed that after my recent fight with SL, or to be more exact DU which refuses to partition my MacBook HDD. Three attempts and it comes back with 'failed' every time . Looks like I'll have to splash out for a new disk before I can get to use Snowy, or even better someone could always give me one for a birthday prezzie (in just under four weeks, 500GB please ).


Edit: Hi Sharon!


----------



## sharonmac09

Znook said:


> Hi shang-gang. It's me!
> 
> How is everyone because it's been a while since I was in here. Lovely coffee as usual so thanks to whomever got it ready. I really needed that after my recent fight with SL, or to be more exact DU which refuses to partition my MacBook HDD. Three attempts and it comes back with 'failed' every time . Looks like I'll have to splash out for a new disk before I can get to use Snowy, or even better someone could always give me one for a birthday prezzie (in just under four weeks, 500GB please ).
> 
> 
> Edit: Hi Sharon!


Hey, hi Robbie, how are things in the old country? I also haven't splashed out any bucks for Snowy and I too have to buy a partition software. I haven't decided yet if I should get Parallels or one of its competitors. Good luck getting HD for your b-day prezzie! You are going have to do some major sucking up!


----------



## KC4

Good morning Robbie!

How's school going? Got a good crop of kids to grow this year? 

Ahhh CAFFEINE - my battle fuel of choice too! Shall I just leave the pot with you? 

Good luck with your quest to get Snowy and DU to partition your HDD. I haven't updated to SL yet - my Mac has been weirding out enough lately on me ( the vid card and/or the logic board is failing)...I am w/o replacement parts ....meanwhile, I continue to use it (save my work carefully) and endure the strange behavior...like it starting to play music via iTunes this morning at 4:00 a.m. all by itself....


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Good morning Robbie!
> 
> How's school going? Got a good crop of kids to grow this year?
> 
> Ahhh CAFFEINE - my battle fuel of choice too! Shall I just leave the pot with you?
> 
> Good luck with your quest to get Snowy and DU to partition your HDD. I haven't updated to SL yet - my Mac has been weirding out enough lately on me ( the vid card and/or the logic board is failing)...I am w/o replacement parts ....meanwhile, I continue to use it (save my work carefully) and endure the strange behavior...like it starting to play music via iTunes this morning at 4:00 a.m. all by itself....


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Hey, you have a poltergeist lurking about in your system! Careful, it might start posting some entries here! Or some dishes whizzing by your head!!! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Znook

Hello Kim. Kids eh, who needs 'em. Oh yeh, that's right I do . Just the usual crowd and some new babies, er, 11 yr olds but I'll get by. Hopefully.

And no to the coffee pot. Two small cups is enough for me. Hey, I hardly drink Coca-Cola come to think (caffeine) of it . And no I don't do the nicotine either. Oh heck, where am I going...

And no excuses for that 4AM iTunes wake-up call - isn't that the time you always get up .

Sharon I've been using, or trying to use, the disk utility on the Snowy install disc (I believe all other OS X install discs have it too) but it's not having it. Even after using the repair mode and it comes back with everything okay, it still fails to partition. So I've given up. For now. Until I get that new hard disk. Or I break down and try it again .

And thanks for the birthday wishes - only exactly 28 days to go . Yeh, yeh I know I said just under four weeks in my last post, my bad .

Edit: At least a Sharon post has been made so this one looks wierd starting with 'Hi Kim' . I guess I'll have to post shorter posts in future...


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao: Hey, you have a poltergeist lurking about in your system! Careful, it might start posting some entries here! Or some dishes whizzing by your head!!! :lmao::lmao:


:lmao:Yeah Sharon....a Ghost in the Machine....
(coincidentally, I am listening to Sting this morning...but not that particular song at the moment)


----------



## Znook

KC4 said:


> I am listening to Sting this morning...


Ah Sting. Yes, I like some of his songs, one of my favs being Fields Of Gold.


----------



## KC4

Hahahha! That's EXACTLY what song is playing right this moment! Spooky! 

How's it going with your Father in Law newly residing with you Sharon? My own elder care duties are also increasing day by day, week by week....


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Hahahha! That's EXACTLY what song is playing right this moment! Spooky!
> 
> How's it going with your Father in Law newly residing with you Sharon? My own elder care duties are also increasing day by day, week by week....



My FIL changed his mind about moving in on the day of his release from the hospital. Truthfully, I'm secretly happy beejacon and my privacy is still intact! Whew!

Kim, are you saying that you have elderly in-laws living with you?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> My FIL changed his mind about moving in on the day of his release from the hospital. Truthfully, I'm secretly happy beejacon and my privacy is still intact! Whew!
> 
> Kim, are you saying that you have elderly in-laws living with you?


I have none living WITH me (yet), but my MIL is 5 minutes away and I share elder care responsibilities with my in-law siblings. Today, I am taxi driver.

I also have an elderly aunt in the city that I keep a watchful eye on as well as my own Mom who lives about an hour and a half away.

Having my eldercare responsibilities constantly increasing and having spent both of my vacations this summer with an elder, I have found that I have become more aware of elders, care challenges, their own unique challenges and unfortunately, a distressing lack of tolerance and understanding by many. 

Both my MIL and aunt do everything very slowly. My aunt broke her hip last year and is still recovering. My MIL has many compounding health and agility challenges and is unsteady on her feet. 

We witnessed so many people acting rudely "put out" by the brief delay caused by having to step aside and around us as we walked, down the sidewalk, across the street, through the shopping centers, in a restaurant. etc.. 

We learned quickly to "shield" the elders from brusque brush-bys of passing strangers. These could easily knock them off their feet. So one of us would walk closely behind, and one or two others would walk beside...on both sides if the passage was wide enough to allow that and others to still pass without difficulty. 

People (obviously not seeing - or caring that there is a fragile elder to mind) would sigh, huff, shoot dirty looks, even fling their hands imploringly upwards at us, generally look VERY inconvenienced, shake their heads, etc as they strode by. One even cursed and ranted loudly at us as we stopped at the top of a long WIDE stairway to rest for just a moment. (It was all I could do to exercise tolerance myself for the ignorance of the ranter) 

We also would get looks of annoyance when we would slow down a revolving door to allow an elder to safely use it (when there wasn't a swing door option)....otherwise people would cause the back of the door to slam into the elder's heels. We had to be on guard all the time.

An unfortunate lack of awareness and sensitivity that I hope I never displayed in the past.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim and Sharon, I believe the terms are courtesy and respect, or lack there of. Too many times people are so wrapped up in themselves that they forget about other people. All you have to do is watch someone driving at rush hour, or as you know it in Calgary any time a bridge is under repair.


----------



## Dreambird

No one around?

Oh well...

Good night Marc... sleep tight. 

Sleep well, Vicki...


----------



## KC4

Good night Diane!
Good night Marc!
Good night Jeanne!
Good Night Rp! 
Good Night Sharon!
Good Night Robbie!
Good Night Sonal!
Good Night Vicki!
Good Night John Boy! 

Good night All!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

The All You Desire Breakfast Buffet is served on the terrace.


----------



## overkill

Good morning to all, hope the long weekend has started off well for you.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all, I have Butter Pecan and French Vanilla coffee waiting, along with some freshly made scones, at your service.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the All I Can Desire Breakfast Sonal! This morning I desire fresh fruit and yogurt with a sprinkling of granola....Yum..
....and then I'll sashay over to Rp's for a French Vanilla Coffee...

Perfect!

Happy Labor Day Weekend All! Anybody have any special plans?
Nothing much out of the ordinary for me and mine...


----------



## danalicious

Thanks for the coffee Rp. I may head over to Sonal's for breakfast, but I have to have my extra large coffee first!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

Oh my what an assortment of brekkies! I'll take them all!

Everything is fine on this end. Hubby and I are heading out late this afternoon to an outdoor BBQ party! 

Vicki says hi! She's feeling a bit better now thanks to you guys especially the two of you. Thanks guys! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Rps

Goodmorning all: for those of you who haven't slept in I have Hazelnut coffee on today.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the coffee Rp!

I have an assortment of fresh fruit, cereals, breads and yogurt ready for anybody that wants to add that to Rp's Hazelnut coffee...

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, everyone set for school where you are?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, everyone set for school where you are?


It's a daily struggle Rp...since both Kacey and I are organizationally "challenged"....
Kacey, loaded up with fresh new school supplies and uniforms (Ka-Ching! [email protected]!*$!) started her school year Sept 26th...so it has already begun! 

Kids getting ready to go back in your area?


----------



## Rps

Yeah, tomorrow. My daughter is taking a second degree at Brock, so she has already started. It will be time for the first PD day in October before we know it.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Yeah, tomorrow. My daughter is taking a second degree at Brock, so she has already started. It will be time for the first PD day in October before we know it.


How did the "move" to Brock go? PD day?


----------



## Rps

She is taking it on-line [ so we are not empty nest yet ] PD days are "professional development days". Schools are closed so teachers can meet and update their skill sets and other pedagogical issues ... bottom line ...paid day off.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon/or evening everyone... 

Kind of cool by my standards and cloudy here but it's a good day nonetheless... 

Hope everyone is enjoying the Labour Day weekend!


----------



## Rps

Hello Diane, nice to hear from you. Is the Labour Day Classic in Edmonton or Calgary this year?
I've forgotten if they alternate. What are your plans for the rest of the weekend .. mine is reading.


----------



## Dreambird

Hi RP... 

It's in Calgary this year... I'm not going though, not much of a sports fan unless it's NASCAR maybe.

I'm planning a leisurely weekend myself. In other words... lazy...


----------



## Rps

Hi Diane, when I lived in Edmonton I used to love the Eskies - Stamps games. I remember staggering to my feet at Clarke Stadium ... that was a while ago. I'm not a NASCAR fan ... not into motor racing, although I live not too far from Mosport. Haven't been to a race there in years ... I think it was a youth thing.


----------



## Dreambird

*lol** I understand! 

I'm not much into NASCAR anymore, since my separation and I had "my" Trans Am kicked out from under my butt it just doesn't seem to grab me so much anymore. Probably a good thing anyway...


----------



## Rps

Funny how that goes. Well I think I'll call it a night. I've ben reading all day and have been trapped in my study, so I think I will see if the rest of the world is still there. Take care Diane and I will talk with you tomorrow if you are around. Good Night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got back to St. John's. Just past midnight here so I shall put on a pot of fresh coffee for anyone still up. If not, I am having some herbal tea and calling it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

ehMax said:


> Ah... at least the Shang is still working after the server move! All is well in the world.


Thank you, Mr. Mayor. Moving the Shang to a new server must have been like moving an elephant out of a chair. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## The G3 Man

Well todays been a long day. 1 year today my Aunt was told she would have 3 months to live. I frequently visit her. Last year she was diagnosed with spine cancer, which quickly led to many different types of cancer. Ive been with her all day pretty much, until she had to go to the hospital do to not being able to move her neck. She already lost movement in her left arm, and has limited movement in her left leg. When she lost movement in her neck she had just woke up from sleeping (she sleeps A LOT!) I heard her start crying and went to see what was wrong. She said she went to ask me to turn on the tv for her but she couldnt move her neck to talk to me. So first i turned on the tv and carefully helped her position her head so she could see the tv. Then i called my mom and 911. One of her roomies was seeping so i also woke her up (the only one that was in the house) Now they are all at the Hospital, they left me some money to get dinner (which im eating now) Im left here to worry alone. I hope i did the right thing. Its now just me and 10 cats in her house. 

I hope shes ok.

Morgan


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight. 

Good night to you to RP... talk tomorrow... 

Morgan... I'm so sorry to hear all this...  I'm sure it's very hard on you but it seems you did the best thing you could. My hopes and thoughts are with you this night.


----------



## KC4

Hang in there Morgan...Hopefully all will be OK in the morning...we'll be thinking of you and hoping for the best....


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Just got back to St. John's. Just past midnight here so I shall put on a pot of fresh coffee for anyone still up. If not, I am having some herbal tea and calling it a night. Paix, mes amis.


Welcome Back Marc! - how was Wolfville?


----------



## The G3 Man

No real news yet. Thank-you DB and Kim for your kind words.

Morgan


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our famous Labor Day brunch awaits one and all when you arise to face this fine day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morgan, I am so sorry to hear this news. My mother had MS, and I had to care for her during her last days, so I know a bit of what you are experiencing. There are no easy solutions to provide to you at a time like this other than to say we are here for you in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Welcome Back Marc! - how was Wolfville? " Kim, Wolfville was great. Just the sort of spot I to where I would like to retire. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

The Labor Day Brunch sounds great to me, thanks Marc! Hope you didn't go to too much labor! Wolfville is gorgeous, isn't it - lots of character, scenery and nice people.

Hey Morgan - hope things are more stable this morning for you and yours....this is one of the tough times in life for you and your family. You can't get around it, you just have to get through it. 

Don't forget to feed the kitties!


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Labor Day Brunch sounds great to me, thanks Marc! Hope you didn't go to too much labor! Wolfville is gorgeous, isn't it - lots of character, scenery and nice people." Morning, Kim. Today's labor needs to be focused upon finishing an academic paper I have to present at an international conference in Oct. That is where my day needs to be focused.

Yes, Wolfville and the surrounding area is great.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc and Kim. How was your vacation Marc, there is nothing like settling down to write an academic paper on Labour Day ... you sure know how to top off a summer. 

Morgan, my name is Rp, I don't think we have talked before. I am indeed sorry to hear about your Aunt. It is always tough when we see loved one so very sick ... our blessings are with you and her. We are here to offer our support. Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How are you this fine Labor Day morning?

Yes, writing an academic paper is not my vision of a day of rest.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, do you have access to the Giants game today? If you have time to watch let me know via PM


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all! 

I am at my mom's so quickly checking up on things. Couldn't read all that has gone one, wow. 

BF is working on a hard drive for me and once I get my internet sorted out then I shall be online once more.

Morgan, don't worry, you did exactly the right thing in having your aunt taken to the hospital. She is lucky to have you and I hope things are better for her soon.

A lady in China, someone that I worked with at my last job, emailed me to say hello - it is funny cause just yesterday I found her business card in my drawer and wondered how she was doing.

I am still looking for part time work while trying to get into school for PSW and a dear friend arranged to have his administrator give me a tour of the LTC facility he works at. I was really really impressed with them - they put the residents first and the facility was immaculate and well thought out. I am going to try to volunteer there and that will benefit me as well as them.

Still doing reno for my landlord - things are slowly getting there, but I am sick of painting.....sigh

Take care all and hope to talk soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, do you have access to the Giants game today? If you have time to watch let me know via PM


Rp, I just follow the score on CBS Sports. CBSSports.com Sports News, Fantasy Scores, Sports Video


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi all


Afternoon, Garret. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Things are slowly starting to turn your way. How is Adam making out?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morgan, sorry to hear of your sad news re your aunt. I read of your aunt's death in another thread.

Still, as you said, "She died in a good state of mind, despite the cancer ...." That is a blessing. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon all!

Hey welcome back Marc! Marc, you had wonderful weather while you were here. Did you manage to travel around in that vicinity including the Annapolis Valley?

Morgan, I'm very sorry about your aunt. What you have done for your aunt is very admirable.


----------



## Bolor

G'day all. Just returned from the west early Sat. Morning. Still suffering with jet lag. This to shall pass, however. Spent a week in calgary, a few days in Kelona, a week in Victoria and a total of three weeks in POCO Withe our beautiful grand daughter. Boy has she changed in a year. She's A lot of fun now with boundless energy. I see we have some new people here ... welcome to the Shang. I have a lot of reading yo catch up on....


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Bob. Glad you had a good time with your grandchildren. Care for some Bolor Special??? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon everyone... 



Dr.G. said:


> "Welcome Back Marc! - how was Wolfville? " Kim, Wolfville was great. Just the sort of spot I to where I would like to retire. We shall see.


Sounds great Marc! Get a big house and a dozen years from now I shall come and live with you!...  *kidding** of course but I have not ruled out the area.

Hi Jeanne, so wonderful to see you here again... it sounds like you have some positive things happening... best of luck with it all!  I hope Adam is doing well... 

Morgan, condolences on the loss of your Aunt...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Good afternoon everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great Marc! Get a big house and a dozen years from now I shall come and live with you!...  *kidding** of course but I have not ruled out the area.
> 
> Hi Jeanne, so wonderful to see you here again... it sounds like you have some positive things happening... best of luck with it all!  I hope Adam is doing well...
> 
> Morgan, condolences on the loss of your Aunt...


Evening, Diane. We are thinking of a smaller home but with more land than we have now. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hey welcome back Marc! Marc, you had wonderful weather while you were here. Did you manage to travel around in that vicinity including the Annapolis Valley?" Evening, Sharon. Yes, we did a great deal of traveling around the area. Great weather and a great place to live.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dreambird

I think I missed you today Marc... but I've been feeling like I'm 44 the last few days, if you get my meaning...  Things have been good!

Good night and sleep tight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a Post-Labor Day Buffet waiting for one and all when you arise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> I think I missed you today Marc... but I've been feeling like I'm 44 the last few days, if you get my meaning...  Things have been good!
> 
> Good night and sleep tight!


Ah, to be 44 once again .................... That was a long time ago. Such is Life.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc!

Thanks for the brekkie! Marc, one of the purposes of the NS trip was to drop off two of the pups wasn't it? Do you or Deb interview the potential owners or is it first come first served?


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc and Sharon. Kind of cloudy here but warm. Sitting with my French Vanilla and oatmeal. I have some for you if you wish.....


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the PLD Buffet Marc.....just what the doctor ordered...or should I say PREPARED... 

I have a day of gathering and organizing ahead of me....

I am going back to school this week....going after a Graphic Art Certification at Alberta College of Art.....

I have been given a long list of supplies I will need...think I already have most, if not all of them...but have to dig, sort and measure to make sure. Some instructors are very particular it seems. I'm not sure whether that's a good or a bad thing....


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc!
> 
> Thanks for the brekkie! Marc, one of the purposes of the NS trip was to drop off two of the pups wasn't it? Do you or Deb interview the potential owners or is it first come first served?


Afternoon, Sharon. Yes, potential buyers are screened. There is also a 17 page test that they have to take and pass. Part One -- Dachshund Anatomy and Physiology, Part Two -- The History of Dachshunds Since 1500, Part Three -- A Psychological Screening Test. Personally, I flunked Part One, did well on Part Two and was questionable on Part Three. However, since I have been raising our doxies since Rootie, our first doxie, my wife grandfathered my in to being able to raise one of our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc and Sharon. Kind of cloudy here but warm. Sitting with my French Vanilla and oatmeal. I have some for you if you wish.....


Afternoon, Rp. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I have a day of gathering and organizing ahead of me....

I am going back to school this week....going after a Graphic Art Certification at Alberta College of Art."

Kudos, Kim and bon chance on this venture.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sharon. Yes, potential buyers are screened. There is also a 17 page test that they have to take and pass. Part One -- Dachshund Anatomy and Physiology, Part Two -- The History of Dachshunds Since 1500, Part Three -- A Psychological Screening Test. Personally, I flunked Part One, did well on Part Two and was questionable on Part Three. However, since I have been raising our doxies since Rootie, our first doxie, my wife grandfathered my in to being able to raise one of our doxies.


:lmao::clap: Now, if only there was something similar for prospective human parents........



Dr.G. said:


> "I have a day of gathering and organizing ahead of me....
> 
> I am going back to school this week....going after a Graphic Art Certification at Alberta College of Art."
> 
> Kudos, Kim and bon chance on this venture.


Thanks! I'm excited.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck on this new path you are taking. Education is the key that unlocks many doors.


----------



## Dreambird

Good morning (I have 10 min.) everyone... 



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the PLD Buffet Marc.....just what the doctor ordered...or should I say PREPARED...
> 
> I have a day of gathering and organizing ahead of me....
> 
> I am going back to school this week....going after a Graphic Art Certification at Alberta College of Art.....
> 
> I have been given a long list of supplies I will need...think I already have most, if not all of them...but have to dig, sort and measure to make sure. Some instructors are very particular it seems. I'm not sure whether that's a good or a bad thing....


You go girl! :clap:


----------



## Bolor

Good luck Kim on your new venture.

Marc are you serious about the test? I doubt many would be interested in a 17 page written test (I'm assuming it's written). I can understand the need or screening what with all the horror stories we see on the news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Good luck Kim on your new venture.
> 
> Marc are you serious about the test? I doubt many would be interested in a 17 page written test (I'm assuming it's written). I can understand the need or screening what with all the horror stories we see on the news.


Bob, I forgot to add the part about the lie dectector test. It is brutal ........... but so are our doxies. :lmao:

Seriously, my wife does screen the people to whom we sell our doxies.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dreambird

> Seriously, my wife does screen the people to whom we sell our doxies.


I'm happy to hear this... so does the breeder that Fidget came from...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> I'm happy to hear this... so does the breeder that Fidget came from...


Quality breeders have a contract, which we do, to protect the buyer, the seller and the pup.


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, are you saying that the 3 part 17 page test is a figment of your imagination? 

Well, it appears that you have succeeded once again! Marc, your wit is so sharp and you have the uncanny ability to make it seem true! :lmao::lmao::lmao: :clap::clap: And it shows how gullible I am.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Marc, are you saying that the 3 part 17 page test is a figment of your imagination?
> 
> Well, it appears that you have succeeded once again! Marc, your wit is so sharp and you have the uncanny ability to make it seem true! :lmao::lmao::lmao: :clap::clap: And it shows how gullible I am.


 Sorry, I did not think that anyone would believe a test that included the history of dachshunds since 1500, since the first doxie did not arrive on the scene in Germany until 1720.


----------



## sharonmac09

Well, Marc, don't be sorry! I don't mind it one bit! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Well, Marc, don't be sorry! I don't mind it one bit! :lmao::lmao:


I am glad you are so understanding, Sharon. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Good night Marc Marc Marc...... 
Don't let the Weredoxies Bite.....


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: How is everyone this morning? Sitting down with some Butter Pecan and cinnamon rolls, would you like some?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning sleepy heads! Except for Rp. 

Hi Rp, your brekkie sounds delicious. Sure i would like some, please and thanks!
So how's your morning so far?


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon, a bit slow this morning. we've had some family issues the last day or two, funny how families can take up your time, but we shall work through it. Hoping to buy a monitor for my laptop today, I'm thinking 24 inch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for brunch, Rps. Yes, I can empathize with you and your "family issues". Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

HI Rp, yes families can sometimes take up some of your time but I thank God that I have immediate family members that I can call for support if necessary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. How are you and the fine province of Nova Scotia?


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey look who's here! Good morning Marc..... did you sleep in today?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc. I'm fine and how are you ? As usual as it has been for the past two weeks, the weather has been absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hey look who's here! Good morning Marc..... did you sleep in today?


No, Sharon, I have been up since 6AM. Had to take my car in for a bit of servicing, and I needed to be there at 7AM. So, that is why I am here now.

Glad to hear the good weather is holding up for you in NS.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Rp, I have a 20" iMac and the size of the screen is quite adequate. I don't think I would like a larger one because it would seem to be too overwhelming for my eyes and my needs.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Hello all: finally some good news on the family situation, my eldest son and his wife presented us with a health 7 lb 7 oz baby girl this morning .... all well so far. So I'm a Grandpa again ... three and counting!


----------



## KC4

Congratulations Rp! That's AWESOME!:clap:

Best wishes to you and your Son and his (expanded) family!


----------



## Rps

Thanks Kim, hoping to have some pictures to share latter today... isn't technology wonderful.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Rp, I have a 20" iMac and the size of the screen is quite adequate. I don't think I would like a larger one because it would seem to be too overwhelming for my eyes and my needs.


Because I work with art and photos a lot, I have invested in a 30" display .... I love it and find it hard to go back to the regular size. I can't see! I can't SEEE!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, Rp. A grandpa three times over??? I thought you were in your 20s or early 30s. Still, Kudos to all of your family.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> G day all


Afternoon, Garett. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I find that I could go for a 30" screen over my 24" screen. Great for the vision. Someday.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Mazel tov, Rp. A grandpa three times over??? I thought you were in your 20s or early 30s. Still, Kudos to all of your family.


Thanks Marc, no I'm closer to 60 than 30.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, no I'm closer to 60 than 30.....


I too am closer to 60 than 30 .............. but I have past 60 11 months ago. Retirement in about four years. :clap::yikes:


----------



## Dreambird

Rps said:


> Hello all: finally some good news on the family situation, my eldest son and his wife presented us with a health 7 lb 7 oz baby girl this morning .... all well so far. So I'm a Grandpa again ... three and counting!


Congratulations, that's wonderful news! :clap:

I am closer to 44 than 60...


----------



## Dr.G.

Ah, to be 44 again ....................


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Ah, to be 44 again ....................


Tell me about it ... 

Congratulations on the latest family member, Rps!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, CI. My name is Marc. Glad to see you here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Today, we have a unique Patriots' Day menu at the Cafe Chez Marc, to celebrate the Patriots' Day celebration in the US. So, everything is red, white or blue. Enjoy.

Patriots' Day (sometimes incorrectly punctuated Patriot's Day or Patriots Day) is a civic holiday commemorating the anniversary of the Battles of Lexington and Concord, the first battles of the American Revolutionary War. It is observed in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and state of Maine (which was once part of Massachusetts), and is a public school observance day in the state of Wisconsin. 

So, "don't fire until you see the whites of their eyes".

The American Revolution (Bunker Hill)


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang GAng!

Thanks for the Patriots' Day menu today Marc. I'll start with some bluberries, strawberries and whipped cream!


We learned quite a bit of this history while we were living in the States. It is required learning for middle schoolers, including re-enactments of battles. We also noted that many street names and districts are named in honor of these battles (Bunker Hill, Breeds Hill, etc) 

It was also very cool to make the connection with some of these places on our travels this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang GAng!
> 
> Thanks for the Patriots' Day menu today Marc. I'll start with some bluberries, strawberries and whipped cream!
> 
> 
> We learned quite a bit of this history while we were living in the States. It is required learning for middle schoolers, including re-enactments of battles. We also noted that many street names and districts are named in honor of these battles (Bunker Hill, Breeds Hill, etc)
> 
> It was also very cool to make the connection with some of these places on our travels this year.



Morning, Kim. Your red, white and blue breakfast is coming up. I had blueberries, strawberries and milk .............. but added some Bran Buds to represent the battlefield at Lexington, MA.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Marc - if the Bran Buds don't work - maybe these restored relics can help? 

They were once very effective at discouraging long stays by British visitors to Bar Harbor......


----------



## KC4

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Someone please fedex me some breakfast. I'm too lazy today to make my own or even drive to a restaurant...
> 
> I think I've developed an allergy to my own cooking, and me woman is still sleeping.
> 
> You can always get Chinese food or pizza delivered at night, why not an omelete in the morning?


Hi Garrett! Great idea - a breakfast delivery company! Put your order in before you go to bed and in the morning, get a wake up ring of the doorbell - complete with breakfast! :clap:


----------



## Sonal

I've always thought it would be great if Tim Horton's would deliver....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. The Cafe Chez Marc delivers 24/7/365 via Doxie Express. What would you like?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc - if the Bran Buds don't work - maybe these restored relics can help?
> 
> They were once very effective at discouraging long stays by British visitors to Bar Harbor......


Nice pic, Kim. I was more of a Civil War buff rather than going to Revolutionary War sites.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I've always thought it would be great if Tim Horton's would deliver....


Afternoon, Sonal. We deliver at the Cafe Chez Marc and have better coffee and goodies than Tim Hortons.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Garrett! Great idea - a breakfast delivery company! Put your order in before you go to bed and in the morning, get a wake up ring of the doorbell - complete with breakfast! :clap:


Kim, The Cafe Chez Marc delivers and the Doxie Express crew serves you breakfast (or lunch and dinner) in bed, if that is where you want to eat.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I've always thought it would be great if Tim Horton's would deliver....


They DO! But only for corporate catering, mostly within the business core....
Now if we could only get them to deliver elsewhere....

Hey! You know the Ice cream trucks that lure kids of all ages out of every nook and cranny by playing the signature music? 

Why not a Tim Horton's TRUCK??? I can already imagine myself running behind it!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Nice pic, Kim. I was more of a Civil War buff rather than going to Revolutionary War sites.


About 200 yards from the earlier image.....
WAIT! Is that a Red Coat coming up the banks to attack?


oh..nope -(PHEW!) seems to be a Grey Jacket....and the only thing THAT Grey Jacket is going to mercilessly attack is a lobster roll.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon, everyone... 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Today, we have a unique Patriots' Day menu at the Cafe Chez Marc, to celebrate the Patriots' Day celebration in the US. So, everything is red, white or blue. Enjoy.


Great! I'll have a bowl of blueberries and raspberries and vanilla ice cream ... thank you, Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, we serve NL and NS Lobster Rolls at The Cafe Chez Marc ................ just in case you need to return fire. 

"One if by land, two if by sea."


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Good afternoon, everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> Great! I'll have a bowl of blueberries and raspberries and vanilla ice cream ... thank you, Marc!


Coming right up, Diane.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dreambird

Pretty good Marc, thanks for asking. 

Plagued with heartburn all last night and this morning, so asked Dr. for advice, he suggested doubling my dose of medication for that. There seems no pathological reason for it... my guess... I like my coffee in the morning too much maybe? I think I'll try cutting down and not eat too late.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, we serve NL and NS Lobster Rolls at The Cafe Chez Marc ................ just in case you need to return fire.
> 
> "One if by land, two if by sea."


Yes PLEASE! I have to return fire on THAT particular Grey Jacket often...It's a stubborn one! 

Please dispatch the Doxie Express (in full combat gear) with a round or two of Lobstah Rolls!


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Yes PLEASE! I have to return fire on THAT particular Grey Jacket often...It's a stubborn one!
> 
> Please dispatch the Doxie Express (in full combat gear) with a round or two of Lobstah Rolls!


You mean like this?


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> You mean like this?


:lmao::lmao::clap:YES! Except not having eaten the "ammo" !


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening

It's a sad day for me personally but i'll be back later. You all have a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Pretty good Marc, thanks for asking.
> 
> Plagued with heartburn all last night and this morning, so asked Dr. for advice, he suggested doubling my dose of medication for that. There seems no pathological reason for it... my guess... I like my coffee in the morning too much maybe? I think I'll try cutting down and not eat too late.


I experienced the same thing, and my doctor told me it was black coffee and stress. So, I switched to herbal tea in the morning and worked on the stress, and it did the trick.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes PLEASE! I have to return fire on THAT particular Grey Jacket often...It's a stubborn one!
> 
> Please dispatch the Doxie Express (in full combat gear) with a round or two of Lobstah Rolls!


They are on their way, Kim. Doxie Rolls might work just as well, which is served in some of the finest restaurants. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening
> 
> It's a sad day for me personally but i'll be back later. You all have a nice day.


Sorry to hear this, Sharon. Rejoin us when you feel the need for some comfort. That is what family are for. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You mean like this?


Good one, Sonal. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc and all. Cool but nice here in Bowmanville today. I have been eagerly awaiting pictures of my new grand daughter, so I'll share when I get them.

Marc, saw the Yanks game where Jeter caught Lou [ yeah I know it's a Yankee thing ] but was worth watching.

I have it on archive if you wish....


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Rp. I am a Lou Gehrig fan. I think he was the greatest Yankee of all time. One can only wonder how much longer he would have played had he not contracted ALS at the age of 35.

We all await your pics, grandpa. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I see your Jays won ............ but not too many people saw the game.

"One night after the teams drew 11,159, the smallest crowd in the 20-year history of Rogers Centre, attendance was 11,461, the second-lowest this season. Toronto averaged 12,315 for the four-game series."


----------



## Rps

Well, when you play so poorly that's what you get ...... I mean who do the Jays think they are: The Leafs?


----------



## KC4

Hey Sharon - sorry to hear you've had a sad day -- we are here for support when you want some.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> They are on their way, Kim. Doxie Rolls might work just as well, which is served in some of the finest restaurants. :lmao:


Look - A place that offers both Doxies and the rolls!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, when you play so poorly that's what you get ...... I mean who do the Jays think they are: The Leafs?


Most of the Jays' players were not even born the last time the Leafs won the Stanley Cup. :lmao:tptptptp:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Look - A place that offers both Doxies and the rolls!


Interesting. I wonder if their doxies are fresh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, when you log on again it will be to share some good news with us all. Bonne chance, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have prepared a fine TGIF breakfast for you when you arise to face this fine day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, how are you this morning? I have my French Vanilla on, would you like some? Have you started classes yet? I'm into Malcolm Knowles' work right now, currently"The History of Adult Education in the United States from 1680 to 1976, not bad but I think Welton's works is better defined.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning!

I'll have some of your FV coffee Rp and follow that up with a dip into Marc's TGIF breakfast offerings! Thanks!

I'm lugging the "Big Mac" in (again) today to have the vid card replaced...hope that cures it's quirky behavioral issues. 

Hope everyone is doing OK or even better today!


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, this is twice in the last mont isn't it? Are you taking it to an Apple store, and if so is this reflective of the store's level of service?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, this is twice in the last mont isn't it? Are you taking it to an Apple store, and if so is this reflective of the store's level of service?


The last time I lugged the beast in (glad I invested in a hand truck) they said that they would replace the vid card then and there but didn't have the part in stock...so they said I could leave it there and wait for parts or take it away and return with it when the part is in..I chose the latter. 

I'm just hoping that the vid card replacement does the trick... (it's one of those hard to pinpoint, intermittent issues) because if it doesn't, it's the logic board (which I notice is a prototype - not standard issue) and that may require yet another long haul back and forth. It's issues like this that I question my decision to buy a Mac Pro and not a MBP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, how are you this morning? I have my French Vanilla on, would you like some? Have you started classes yet? I'm into Malcolm Knowles' work right now, currently"The History of Adult Education in the United States from 1680 to 1976, not bad but I think Welton's works is better defined.


Morning, Rp. I am not familiar with Knowles, but I think that there was a Michael Welton at Dal. Is this the Welton to which you refer in your posting?

My online classes started on Wed.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I'll have some of your FV coffee Rp and follow that up with a dip into Marc's TGIF breakfast offerings! Thanks!
> 
> I'm lugging the "Big Mac" in (again) today to have the vid card replaced...hope that cures it's quirky behavioral issues.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK or even better today!


Morning, Kim. What is your "Big Mac"?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yep! that's him.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Is he still at Dal?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Is he still at Dal?


 Not sure Marc ... I would think he would be of retirement age, however I have never met the man so I cannot speak for certain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, many profs are retired or nearing retirement age. Wonder who shall replace us all when we go? We shall see.

How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## sharonmac09

HI Marc, Kim and Rp

How are you this morning?

I'm sorry guys, I'm still devastated but the hurt has been eased somewhat. 

So you and the other shang gang members have a nice day today. TTYL.

Sharon


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> HI Marc, Kim and Rp
> 
> How are you this morning?
> 
> I'm sorry guys, I'm still devastated but the hurt has been eased somewhat.
> 
> So you and the other shang gang members have a nice day today. TTYL.
> 
> Sharon


Afternoon, Sharon. Hope you will return soon to share some of your pain with your Shang family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. What is your "Big Mac"?


It's heavy - Bet it weighs 50 lbs+!XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> It's heavy - Bet it weighs 50 lbs+!XX)


That is heavy. Bonne chance, Kim.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon everyone... 

Kim... I have a MacBook Pro so I guess I should be grateful as it's been in the shop twice and headed back again for the third just as soon as I can spare it for several days. I take to MyMacDealer which is where I bought it and the techie there is bar none excellent in his work ethic and his respect of my "fussiness"! 

Sharon? Are you OK?


----------



## KC4

Hey Diane,
Do you know if MyMacDealer does AppleCare warranty work? 

I'm not totally pleased with my latest experience.....
First I suspect that my video card replacement may have been sub par.
http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-ipod-help-troubleshooting/79936-video-card-swap-better-same-worse.html

Next, when I finally lugged my Big Mac home, up a long flight of stairs etc etc...got it all hooked back up (cracked my bean on the bottom of my desk twice - but this is normal) and turned it on, it made a gawd awful buzzing and clicking sound like my hard drive(s) or something where about to fly apart. It has never made THAT noise before...how could they not notice THAT in the Apple store shop?
I phoned the 1-800 number and told them about the noise - even let them listen to it over the phone - YES , it was loud enough to hear over the phone. 

Then the apple rep had me reset the PRAM a couple of times...This seemed to do the trick...no more noise...thankfully I won't have to lug it the back in for the noise issue. That would have REALLY "choked" me! 

Too bad Apple store did not "finish" the job properly before releasing the machine to the customer .


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Sounds like some herbal tea is in order for many of us. Relax and enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dreambird

KC4 said:


> Hey Diane,
> Do you know if MyMacDealer does AppleCare warranty work?


I'm so sorry to take forever to look back in here and miss your question, Kim!  Yes, indeed MMD does AppleCare warranty work, that's all that's left on my machine. I did buy it there but still. 

Seems to me IIRC they have the contract with the U of C for their student's warranty work as well and I don't think that's changed. Having an Apple Store here doesn't seem to have impacted their service dept. much!
Unfortunately their hands are still tied by some of the rather "dumb" whims of Apple's but they do their best and NO, the machine does not leave the shop "unfinished"... 

You could call them and speak to the service dept. if you have further trouble:
mymacdealer - Who is your Mac dealer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light Saturday breakfast buffet awaits you when you rise to face the day, along with some special freshly brewed coffee and tea. That French Vanilla blend of Rp has taken off and has become one of our biggest sellers. We call it the Rp Special. Enjoy.


----------



## sharonmac09

good morning Marc, how are you?

Thanks for the breakfast.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc and all. How is everyone today.


----------



## Rps

Bt the way Marc, the Giants look like they are in trouble. I'm thinking this series is similar to the 4 pointer in hockey, hopefully they can regain the momentum, but if they are swept, out goes the Wild Card as well. Since my guys are not even on the radar, hopefully your guys will regroup.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> good morning Marc, how are you?
> 
> Thanks for the breakfast.


Morning, Sharon. I am fine. Still able to teach out on my back deck on a sunny Saturday morning.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc and all. How is everyone today.


Morning, Rp. I would rather not discuss the Giants just now. They are letting their last chance to make a playoff spot slip away. tptptptp:-(


----------



## Rps

Hopefully the Giants will turn around ... the game is on around 9 pm tonight if you wish to watch it. Did you get a chance last night, I know those west coast games can be killers starting so late.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hopefully the Giants will turn around ... the game is on around 9 pm tonight if you wish to watch it. Did you get a chance last night, I know those west coast games can be killers starting so late.


We shall see, Rp. Problem is, the game actually gets going about midnight here, which means that watching it to the end is not in the cards. Thanks for the offer, however.


----------



## Rps

There is an archive feature, which means you can watch at your convenience. It's pretty neat and the quality is not too bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> There is an archive feature, which means you can watch at your convenience. It's pretty neat and the quality is not too bad.


Thanks, Rp. We shall see. If they take an early lead while I am still up I might consider this offer. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

I'll have a big cup of that Rp Special and a piece of toast please & thanks Marc!

My Big Mac seems to be still working properly this morning - that a good sign... I'll put the hand truck back in the garage later today if it continues to behave. Right now, it's still parked in sight of the Big Mac. beejacon

Good luck to your Giants Rp! 

I have a busy day ahead of me today - so off I go!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> I'll have a big cup of that Rp Special and a piece of toast please & thanks Marc!
> 
> My Big Mac seems to be still working properly this morning - that a good sign... I'll put the hand truck back in the garage later today if it continues to behave. Right now, it's still parked in sight of the Big Mac. beejacon
> 
> Good luck to your Giants Rp!
> 
> I have a busy day ahead of me today - so off I go!



Afternoon, Kim. You should have more than just toast for breakfast.

Good luck with your "busy day".

FYI, the Giants are my team ............... Rp roots for the Jays and the Braves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't forget our special Grandparents Day Brunch tomorrow for anyone who is a grandparent. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all to our first Grandparents Day Brunch. The Cafe is starting to fill up and the buffet talbe is jammed with kids making their own meals. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all, how is everyone today. Sitting in my study with a cup of Butter Pecan and awaiting one of my favourite programmes on CNN -- Reliable Sources with Howie Kurtz ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Happy Grandparents Day to you.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,

I am hoping to be a grandparent one day. That would be awesome!

So for right now - I'll just be one of the kids at the Buffet table gathering my own meal! 
Woot! Thanks!

How are all the denizens of the Shang today?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang,
> 
> I am hoping to be a grandparent one day. That would be awesome!
> 
> So for right now - I'll just be one of the kids at the Buffet table gathering my own meal!
> Woot! Thanks!
> 
> How are all the denizens of the Shang today?


Afternoon, Kim. A quiet day here. How are you today?


----------



## KC4

*For all the teachers (and students) in the Shang...*

Heard this on CKUA radio a couple of days ago and enjoyed it so much I hunted it down so I could share....

Teacher and Poet Taylor Mali performing his work _The Miracle Workers_

Taylor Mali - Taylor Mali: Poem Videos


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. A quiet day here. How are you today?


It's a quieter day here too - I'm getting caught up from a busy week and doing my homework! School has begun!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Heard this on CKUA radio a couple of days ago and enjoyed it so much I hunted it down so I could share....
> 
> Teacher and Poet Taylor Mali performing his work _The Miracle Workers_
> 
> Taylor Mali - Taylor Mali: Poem Videos


I like this one from TM.

YouTube - Taylor Mali on what teachers make


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> It's a quieter day here too - I'm getting caught up from a busy week and doing my homework! School has begun!


Good luck, Kim. Education is everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Kim. Education is everything.


Or, as Taylor Mali says, "Education is the miracle, I'm just the worker. I'm a teacher and that's what we do."


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon Kim, Rp and Marc!

And also good afternoon to all of those lurking here!

So how's everybody here? Things are fine here in NS. And no school for me.... well at least for now anyways. I'm looking at the Abathasca University online courses but first I'm buying a new vastly improved hearing aid model that will allow me to hear sounds that were in my dead frequency zone. Somehow these sounds are incorporated into the frequency range that I can hear. Amazing huh?


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon. I took some courses there and found them very well constructed and the study kits were the best of all the distance schools that I have attended. If I may, what are you taking?


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Hi Sharon. I took some courses there and found them very well constructed and the study kits were the best of all the distance schools that I have attended. If I may, what are you taking?


I'm planning to start off with Sociology or Psych and that way these courses will count towards whichever program I decide on.


----------



## Rps

Excellent! It is always wise to credit shop, you never know what credits will be useful in other programmes. Will this be a first degree for you?


----------



## sharonmac09

Yes it would be and I have to thank you guys for inspiring me.

I do have my grade 13 so... I shouldn't have to brush up right?


----------



## Rps

One thing you should consider, Sharon, is what your final destination will be. Make sure to scope out all your credits and how they will relate to what you wish to finish with. The reason I suggest this is that many Universities have Second Degree programmes, which means that once you have your first degree, you can obtain a second degree with as little as 5 credits. In this job market it will look good on your resume [ you can PM me on one in particular if you like ]. As to the matter of brushing up, it depends on our credits and how long you have been out of grade 13 .... however use your study groups and network with your cohort and you will be fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Sharon. The road to education has many paths. What you are to be you are just now becoming. Bon voyage. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it's do or die time for the Giants. They are now 4 1/2 games behind the Rockies for the wild card spot in the NL. So, now would be a good time to go on a winning streak until the end of the season. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

I think they are done...not sure if they can make it up with Rockies series....too many games wasted last week. But, you can leap in a hurry if you sweep the team ahead of you .. let's hope they do


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all!

NO BREAKFAST? I'M HUNGREEEE! Ok, I'm drinking Timmy's and shall be raiding my cupboards for some eats.... okay dokie, I'll be cooking up some bacon and eggs. Anybody interested in some?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi ya Garett! How's your day???


----------



## sharonmac09

Me off to work. Later!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon and Garett. Why not delay going to work and have a find Monday morning breakfast at The Cafe Chez Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I think they are done...not sure if they can make it up with Rockies series....too many games wasted last week. But, you can leap in a hurry if you sweep the team ahead of you .. let's hope they do


We shall see, mon ami. We shall see. The memories of Oct.3rd, 1951 live on in every true Giant fan's mind and heart.

YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the bacon and eggs and mostly the TIMMY's Sharon! Woot!

That's very cool Sharon that you are going back to school too...I'm impressed with your course direction ...our son has his Masters in Psych and is now pursuing his Doctorate. (all while working full time - so he is distance learning too)


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the bacon and eggs and mostly the TIMMY's Sharon! Woot!
> 
> That's very cool Sharon that you are going back to school too...I'm impressed with your course direction ...our son has his Masters in Psych and is now pursuing his Doctorate. (all while working full time - so he is distance learning too)


Good morning!

Thanks for the extra eats Marc!

Kim, I don't have a direction yet, just taking Soc or Psych for starters as they are a common denominator in several programs. I'm leaning towards Law but undecided for now.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

sharonmac09 said:


> Yes it would be and I have to thank you guys for inspiring me.
> 
> I do have my grade 13 so... I shouldn't have to brush up right?


Good luck, Sharon, and keep us updated! I am on the same road after being downsized. I'm doing a 'certificate' program so I have a mere 9 credits, I believe, to get through, since I already have a BA. Hoping to be able to go for my Masters next year. I've only been to two classes so far -- this will be the first full week of classes -- and we are already looking at seminars and tutorial sessions and I don't know what else ... :yikes:


----------



## Rps

Good morning all, late start for me today.


----------



## sharonmac09

ComputerIdiot said:


> Good luck, Sharon, and keep us updated! I am on the same road after being downsized. I'm doing a 'certificate' program so I have a mere 9 credits, I believe, to get through, since I already have a BA. Hoping to be able to go for my Masters next year. I've only been to two classes so far -- this will be the first full week of classes -- and we are already looking at seminars and tutorial sessions and I don't know what else ... :yikes:


Hi CI
Are you attending classes or are they online?

I'm planning on registering for Athabasca University (Alberta) online courses.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon how are you this morning? Just getting ready to go to the library in town ... my usual morning trek.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. With all of you doing courses online, I don't feel as isolated being a teleprofessor. I have been told by the people in our Distance Ed division here at Memorial that I have taught more literacy education courses to more undergrad and grad students since 1997 than any other prof in Canada. I have not been in front of a classroom of students on-campus since the Fall semester of 2004. I still get students who have taken me on-campus and online and they say that the only thing they miss about not being with me in a classroom is that I don't tell my stories in a New York City accent.


----------



## sharonmac09

Whadsa madda wid da way Noo Yawkers tawk? Docta G tawk dat way?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Whadsa madda wid da way Noo Yawkers tawk? Docta G tawk dat way?


Sharon, that is the way my father, who was born and raised in Brooklyn, spoke. My mother, who was born and raised in Montreal, was able to balance my way of speaking. Thus, I have a New York City accent, but it is not as pronounced as your example. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting a pot of freshly brewed herbal tea ready for 4PM. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc I am, just finishing Knowles' History of Adult Education in the United States (1600 - 1976 ) not bad but not much especially geared to true Adult Education, a lot of back door stuff. I could use a cup of Earl Grey or Black Cherry tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. I think that I shall join you in a cup of Black Cherry tea.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Rp and Marc

Yes I could use a cuppa herbal tea! 

Rp, is this book a part of your studies? It doesn't sound like a book that you can curl up with!


----------



## Dr.G.

Another cup coming right up, Sharon. This blend might prove as successful as Sonal Special. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon, yes in a way, part of my studies are to develop an annotated list of readings. I'm open to my project but must include a segment on Foundations .. as Knowles was a founding father of Adult Education in the U.S. I am annotating a number of his works, as I am also doing with Freire. I'm working my way around to Welton and Selman in the next week or so. And while it's not exciting reading it is interesting in that he segments his work with an overview of the social setting in the period he is covering, such as 1600 - 1779 etc.. that is interesting, but lacks in citation, so much, from an academic view, might be considered his opinion. I will be doing a comparison of the Canadian and American history in the next month or so. That will be boring...........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Sharon, yes in a way, part of my studies are to develop an annotated list of readings. I'm open to my project but must include a segment on Foundations .. as Knowles was a founding father of Adult Education in the U.S. I am annotating a number of his works, as I am also doing with Freire. I'm working my way around to Welton and Selman in the next week or so. And while it's not exciting reading it is interesting in that he segments his work with an overview of the social setting in the period he is covering, such as 1600 - 1779 etc.. that is interesting, but lacks in citation, so much, from an academic view, might be considered his opinion. I will be doing a comparison of the Canadian and American history in the next month or so. That will be boring...........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Good luck, Rp. I had to do these sorts of things as a research assistant during my doctoral program ................ in the days long before the internet.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Rp. I had to do these sorts of things as a research assistant during my doctoral program ................ in the days long before the internet.


 Yes I bet that was fun! The trouble with the Net is that it looks just so credible. I'm a book guy, even though it may take me longer to get my copy done, at least I can see that it was real. I have a paper from St FX on the comparison of Freire and Coady. The thing was written by Anne Armstrong and looks like it was printed on typewritten paper [ published in 1977 ] I'm sure if I looked through the millions of hits I may have found it, but there is something about looking at someone's actual work that is quite satisfying to me. That is why I guess I like original drawings or paintings instead of numbered prints. To me, who cares if my print is 25/300, it isn't the original ... it, to me, doesn't represent the passion the individual put into it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes I bet that was fun! The trouble with the Net is that it looks just so credible. I'm a book guy, even though it may take me longer to get my copy done, at least I can see that it was real. I have a paper from St FX on the comparison of Freire and Coady. The thing was written by Anne Armstrong and looks like it was printed on typewritten paper [ published in 1977 ] I'm sure if I looked through the millions of hits I may have found it, but there is something about looking at someone's actual work that is quite satisfying to me. That is why I guess I like original drawings or paintings instead of numbered prints. To me, who cares if my print is 25/300, it isn't the original ... it, to me, doesn't represent the passion the individual put into it.


A valid point, Rp.


----------



## Rps

Well is anyone up for a late night chat, maybe some warm milk?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Rp, but it is time for me to pull the pin. Hopefully, there will be some to share that milk with you. I have a long day tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am busy this morning, so there is a Continental-style buffet waiting for you when you rise and shine. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, can I offer you some Black Cherry tea this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, can I offer you some Black Cherry tea this morning?


That would be fine, Rp. Merci, mon ami. How is your research coming along?


----------



## Rps

Good Marc, I am finding it interesting on his view of the future for Adult Education, not much of a difference than the 1921 to 1960 period .... interesting don't you think?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good Marc, I am finding it interesting on his view of the future for Adult Education, not much of a difference than the 1921 to 1960 period .... interesting don't you think?


1957 saw a dramatic shift in the entire American educational focus. Then, in the late 60's/early 70's there was another shift. Seems as if every decade has a focus and a shift in the emphasis in our educational directions.


----------



## Rps

Time and economics does that. In most cases, the governments have used the educational system as a whipping boy for poor economic planning. Thus the reason, I think, for the change in curricula almost every election ... not sure at your level, but I see it in the public system.

Looks like your Giant's are not going away quietly .... I think they've got to win this series or else it is done. But, if they get in I would be afraid to play them ... peaking at the right time certainly helps in series play.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Time and economics does that. In most cases, the governments have used the educational system as a whipping boy for poor economic planning. Thus the reason, I think, for the change in curricula almost every election ... not sure at your level, but I see it in the public system.
> 
> Looks like your Giant's are not going away quietly .... I think they've got to win this series or else it is done. But, if they get in I would be afraid to play them ... peaking at the right time certainly helps in series play.


I agree on both of your points. We shall see what the future, near and long-term, holds for education and the Giants.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I agree on both of your points. We shall see what the future, near and long-term, holds for education and the Giants.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well I'm off to help my daughter move into her new digs ... closer to empty nest! Have a good day Marc and all:
> 
> Rp


----------



## KC4

Good Morning All!

Thanks for the continental breakfast Marc! 

All this talk about education and going back to school. How exciting!

I hope Jeanne has some good news about her future in school! 

I have lots of homework already so I had better get to it! 

Cheers all!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> Thanks for the continental breakfast Marc!
> 
> All this talk about education and going back to school. How exciting!
> 
> I hope Jeanne has some good news about her future in school!
> 
> I have lots of homework already so I had better get to it!
> 
> Cheers all!


Morning, Kim. Yes, a good breakfast will help you with school and your homework.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on both of your points. We shall see what the future, near and long-term, holds for education and the Giants.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well I'm off to help my daughter move into her new digs ... closer to empty nest! Have a good day Marc and all:
> 
> Rp
> 
> 
> 
> Bon voyage, mon ami.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

I am getting some tea ready for out 4PM High Tea here in the Cafe. Anyone care for some???


----------



## KC4

Yes Marc, I would LOVE to join you for high tea in the Cafe Chez Marc....
..but please, if possible, anything BUT cherry flavored...

The only cherry flavored things I can eat are cherry pie and the cherries themselves.... 
everything else revolts me as I was "traumatized"  by too much cherry flavored cough syrup as a child...and now all I associate that flavor with is cough syrup. tptptptp

I'm working on a funny graphic design assignment - I am creating a design for a Mexican wrestling Mask. :lmao:

Let's just say I'm calling it "El Diablo Rosada"


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Yes Marc, I would LOVE to join you for high tea in the Cafe Chez Marc....
> ..but please, if possible, anything BUT cherry flavored...
> 
> The only cherry flavored things I can eat are cherry pie and the cherries themselves....
> everything else revolts me as I was "traumatized"  by too much cherry flavored cough syrup as a child...and now all I associate that flavor with is cough syrup. tptptptp
> 
> I'm working on a funny graphic design assignment - I am creating a design for a Mexican wrestling Mask. :lmao:
> 
> Let's just say I'm calling it "El Diablo Rosada"


You got that right Kim! Cherry flavoured is for cough syrup! 

The assignment sounds interesting! Did you purchase a particular software for this course?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, Sharon, I shall keep that in mind. No cherry flavored anything for the two of you. Rp and I shall enjoy it, however.


----------



## Rps

Kim you mean you wouldn't like a slice of Black Forest Cherry Cake? Really!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I love that sort of cake, Rp.


----------



## Rps

I posted a copy of my torte recipe in the Shang, you should try that Marc. When doing a cake I use 3 types of cherries and marinate them in a Kirsch for 3 days before layering them on the base. The key is to use the juice of the marinade when the cake is done ... I usually layer the cake with rum and brandy .... say how about them Giants.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I posted a copy of my torte recipe in the Shang, you should try that Marc. When doing a cake I use 3 types of cherries and marinate them in a Kirsch for 3 days before layering them on the base. The key is to use the juice of the marinade when the cake is done ... I usually layer the cake with rum and brandy .... say how about them Giants.


Cake recipe is great, Rp .................. let's hope I can say the same about the Giants at the end of the season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, when you return to The Shang, you shall share some good news re your situation and Adam's health. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim you mean you wouldn't like a slice of Black Forest Cherry Cake? Really!!!!!


No thanks - I will pass, but my new amigo, El Diablo Rosada would like a piece for his cake hole. ....as long as it's got the pie cherries and not the maraschino type cherries.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> You got that right Kim! Cherry flavoured is for cough syrup!
> 
> The assignment sounds interesting! Did you purchase a particular software for this course?


Right now I am using the basic tools such as paper/pencil/markers/crayons/erasers etc....but eventually I will need to move my work to an Adobe CS3/4 platform....which I already own.


----------



## Dreambird

Just dropping in to say "Hi" and I'm still alive... 

Busy last few days, but that's OK. 

Sounds and looks like you're getting right into the school thing, Kim! Good for you... :clap:


----------



## Cameo

Hi all.

Looks like I am back online at the moment.............on a _pc......._but online all the same. BF has a hard drive for me and is putting on my programs, so hopefully soon
will be back on a real machine. Can't wait...............

If we can manage to connect, it looks like I have been accepted as a volunteer at the LTC facility I toured as they emailed me to set up a time for orientation. I think my answering machine has gone kookoo though and I haven't been able to connect when I have called.

Not much else new...........still painting and reno at my landlords place.......it finally looks like we are getting someplace.

I have been cleaning up and sorting some of my gardens as well. I decided some time ago, regardless of my finances, that I am spending $5.00 each pay on a new plant. I waited all winter to work on my garden and I will be damned if I don't get something done this summer. I always seem to be planting in Sept/Oct - grand thing is that plants are CHEAP!!!! I only lost one plant last year. I hauled rocks from about a 1/4 mile back of my landlords and just about broke my back doing it. Had to stop and rest about four times - but I got the damn rocks. There are four beauties back there I have to figure out how to get up - they are too big for the wheel barrow I used for the others.

Anyhow, off to bed, busy day tomorrow. Hope everyone is well and I will try to catch up on reading so that I know how you all are. 

Nitey nite!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine breakfast for you, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee, to get you on your way. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Just dropping in to say "Hi" and I'm still alive...
> 
> Busy last few days, but that's OK.
> 
> Sounds and looks like you're getting right into the school thing, Kim! Good for you... :clap:


Glad to hear that you are still alive, Diane. We all know what busy is like, so drop in whenever you have a free moment. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Looks like I am back online at the moment.............on a _pc......._but online all the same. BF has a hard drive for me and is putting on my programs, so hopefully soon
> will be back on a real machine. Can't wait...............
> 
> If we can manage to connect, it looks like I have been accepted as a volunteer at the LTC facility I toured as they emailed me to set up a time for orientation. I think my answering machine has gone kookoo though and I haven't been able to connect when I have called.
> 
> Not much else new...........still painting and reno at my landlords place.......it finally looks like we are getting someplace.
> 
> I have been cleaning up and sorting some of my gardens as well. I decided some time ago, regardless of my finances, that I am spending $5.00 each pay on a new plant. I waited all winter to work on my garden and I will be damned if I don't get something done this summer. I always seem to be planting in Sept/Oct - grand thing is that plants are CHEAP!!!! I only lost one plant last year. I hauled rocks from about a 1/4 mile back of my landlords and just about broke my back doing it. Had to stop and rest about four times - but I got the damn rocks. There are four beauties back there I have to figure out how to get up - they are too big for the wheel barrow I used for the others.
> 
> Anyhow, off to bed, busy day tomorrow. Hope everyone is well and I will try to catch up on reading so that I know how you all are.
> 
> Nitey nite!!!!


Morning, Jeanne. Glad to hear of your opportunity to volunteer at the LTC facility. As well, your "plant fund" sounds like a good idea as well.

Hope this finds Adam well.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> No thanks - I will pass, but my new amigo, El Diablo Rosada would like a piece for his cake hole. ....as long as it's got the pie cherries and not the maraschino type cherries.


Kim, looks like you have taken up voodoo. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, seems as if the Jays are trying to give the Leafs some pointers for the coming season as to how not to get pushed around while you win a game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, Giants starting to make their move. Just the right time, and against the right team, to get hot. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Gang!


Dreambird said:


> Just dropping in to say "Hi" and I'm still alive...
> 
> Busy last few days, but that's OK.
> 
> Sounds and looks like you're getting right into the school thing, Kim! Good for you... :clap:


Glad you're alive too Diane - Thanks for the encouragement!


Cameo said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Looks like I am back online at the moment.............on a _pc......._but online all the same. BF has a hard drive for me and is putting on my programs, so hopefully soon
> will be back on a real machine. Can't wait...............
> 
> If we can manage to connect, it looks like I have been accepted as a volunteer at the LTC facility I toured as they emailed me to set up a time for orientation. I think my answering machine has gone kookoo though and I haven't been able to connect when I have called.
> 
> Not much else new...........still painting and reno at my landlords place.......it finally looks like we are getting someplace.
> 
> I have been cleaning up and sorting some of my gardens as well. I decided some time ago, regardless of my finances, that I am spending $5.00 each pay on a new plant. I waited all winter to work on my garden and I will be damned if I don't get something done this summer. I always seem to be planting in Sept/Oct - grand thing is that plants are CHEAP!!!! I only lost one plant last year. I hauled rocks from about a 1/4 mile back of my landlords and just about broke my back doing it. Had to stop and rest about four times - but I got the damn rocks. There are four beauties back there I have to figure out how to get up - they are too big for the wheel barrow I used for the others.
> 
> Anyhow, off to bed, busy day tomorrow. Hope everyone is well and I will try to catch up on reading so that I know how you all are.
> 
> Nitey nite!!!!


Even if you MUST use a PC to check in with us, we appreciate that you do so Jeanne. Congrats for getting accepted into the LTC volunteer program...that will definitely look good on your resume and give you some valuable experience. 

I hope you can get some help moving those big rocks - you don't want to hurt yourself in the attempt. I like the "Plant fund" idea too....I expect you are buying perennials, yes? I also like to swap baby perennials with my family, friends and neighbors. I call them friendship plants ....every spring I repot my "extras" in the little plastic pots that I save just for this purpose and go visiting my neighbors to give them away to whom ever wants them. I always come back with some new babies myself. 




Dr.G. said:


> Kim, looks like you have taken up voodoo. :lmao:


:lmao:Oh no, I think that's NEXT semester! Thanks for the breakfast!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc!

I'm doing some tedious paperwork here in the office. :yawn: I'll shall have to prepare some tea to get a caffeine fix so I won't nod off. :yawn: Later!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. We have some Sharon Special, which is the exact opposite of our Sonal Special, a mild herbal tea. Sharon Special has more caffeine than three cups of coffee. Interested???


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh no, I think that's NEXT semester! Thanks for the breakfast! " Kim, you have a strange program.


----------



## Rps

Hello Marc and Sharon, anyone for some Tangerine tea today ... as the Black Cherry is not to everyone's tastes.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to try and combine Tangerine and Black Cherry. We shall see, since I like both flavors.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I am going to try and combine Tangerine and Black Cherry. We shall see, since I like both flavors.


Would that make it Black Tancherine?


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Would that make it Black Tancherine?


Nope! BLAAgerine!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Would that make it Black Tancherine?


No, just a tangy and smooth drink. Cool ............

How is Life treating you these days, Sonal?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Nope! BLAAgerine!


Two each their own, Kim. These are two of my favorite flavors.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> No, just a tangy and smooth drink. Cool ............
> 
> How is Life treating you these days, Sonal?


Same as usual, Marc. Tenants getting under my skin, sorting out bookkeeping errors, and once in a while I actually make a dent in the mountain of work I am supposed to do.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, haven't talked to you in a while, it looks like you are busy... other than that how are things going?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Same as usual, Marc. Tenants getting under my skin, sorting out bookkeeping errors, and once in a while I actually make a dent in the mountain of work I am supposed to do.


Sorry to hear this, Sonal. Sounds like a Sonal Special moment. You sound like my wife and her work situation. Her job, just like yours, is time-consuming and stressful. My job as a teleprofessor is just time-consuming. Good luck and hang in there, which is what I tell my wife.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Two each their own, Kim. These are two of my favorite flavors.


El Diablo Rosada got a graphic upgrade (now running Rosada 1.3) - but he STILL doesn't like cherry flavor.. 
(So much for my earlier comment that he was done until the instructor said otherwise - I keep fiddling with details - I have been known to ruin a painting by overworking it.....must. stop. now.....) 

Glad the tea works for you Marc! I love the orange spice tea....


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Same as usual, Marc. Tenants getting under my skin, sorting out bookkeeping errors, and once in a while I actually make a dent in the mountain of work I am supposed to do.


Being a landlord must be one of the most challenging jobs ever Sonal...I'm not sure I could do it...


----------



## sharonmac09

good evening everyone!

Hi Sonal, long time no see!

Rp and Marc, I have never drank fruity teas, just regular and herbal tea. Just curious, but how do you brew fruity teas?


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Hi Sonal, haven't talked to you in a while, it looks like you are busy... other than that how are things going?


Hi RP,

Not that well, actually. Work is sucking up most of my time--our office staff now consists of myself, 1 new person, 1 person who has been here for a while but isn't really working out, occasional help from 1 person we had fired (for good reason), my mother (who despises office work) and myself to fill in the many, many gaps.

What time I have left has largely been spent dealing with, brooding over or escaping from some personal issues.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Sonal. Sounds like a Sonal Special moment. You sound like my wife and her work situation. Her job, just like yours, is time-consuming and stressful. My job as a teleprofessor is just time-consuming. Good luck and hang in there, which is what I tell my wife.





KC4 said:


> Being a landlord must be one of the most challenging jobs ever Sonal...I'm not sure I could do it...


Marc, Kim, thank you. A friend of mine has a saying: Property management would be a great business if it weren't for the tenants and the employees.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Hi RP,
> 
> Not that well, actually. Work is sucking up most of my time--our office staff now consists of myself, 1 new person, 1 person who has been here for a while but isn't really working out, occasional help from 1 person we had fired (for good reason), my mother (who despises office work) and myself to fill in the many, many gaps.
> 
> What time I have left has largely been spent dealing with, brooding over or escaping from some personal issues.


Oh Dear Sonal, that sounds tough. Here's hoping and sending good vibes your way to relieve at least some of the burden for you.....

How about some ice cream? I prescribe a pint of Hagen Daz and one spoon!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## overkill

Good late evening to all, and to some good evening...Just came back from being out east for a week. Got to get into Halifax, Moncton and other parts of NB for some business. Enjoyed some nice weather by looking out the window of my office most of the time 

Hope everyone is doing well. Good night!


----------



## KC4

Hi Steve! 
Nice that you could pop in to say hi! How are you these days (other than busy)?

Are you traveling more than usual lately?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have our New Moon Breakfast Special this morning. Nearly 5AM and no moon in the clear and chilly St.John's skies. Should be a grand sunrise. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good late evening to all, and to some good evening...Just came back from being out east for a week. Got to get into Halifax, Moncton and other parts of NB for some business. Enjoyed some nice weather by looking out the window of my office most of the time
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Good night!


Welcome back, Steve. So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## sharonmac09

good morning Marc!

As most mornings, I get the first pickin' at the breakfast!  Thanks Marc!

How are you this chilly morning?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> good morning Marc!
> 
> As most mornings, I get the first pickin' at the breakfast!  Thanks Marc!
> 
> How are you this chilly morning?


Morning, Sharon. I am fine this sunny morning. 10C with lots of sunshine and blue skies here in St.John's. How are you making out today?


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Happy thursday!


Happy Thursday to you as well, Garett. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, how are you this morning. Just sitting down for a cup of French Vanilla .... herbal tea for you?


----------



## Rps

Good morning Garett, haven't finished my first cup of coffee yet, so I didn't see you were on line, how are you today.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, how are you this morning. Just sitting down for a cup of French Vanilla .... herbal tea for you?


Morning, Rp. No, I need some coffee this morning. Lots of work and meetings today. How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, both the Mets and the Jays lost their respective games in the 9th inning ............... and the Giants almost pulled their game out of the fire in the 9th .............. but came up short.


----------



## KC4

Good morning to the Shang Gang!

Hopefully all all doing fine today!

Thanks for the New Moon breakfast Marc and I'll have a cuppa that FV too please and thanks Rp!

Sorry to hear about your Giants Marc. Are they finally kaput for the season? 

I'm going to go hang around the college today - check out the library and see what kind of student discounts I can get on thing, and in general, try to appear cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning to the Shang Gang!
> 
> Hopefully all all doing fine today!
> 
> Thanks for the New Moon breakfast Marc and I'll have a cuppa that FV too please and thanks Rp!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Giants Marc. Are they finally kaput for the season?
> 
> I'm going to go hang around the college today - check out the library and see what kind of student discounts I can get on thing, and in general, try to appear cool.


Afternoon, Kim. The Giants are not officially "kaput", but they needed that win last night. We shall see. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

We have beefed up the Doxie Riot Squad, which is in training as we speak, with three mounted horse patrol persons. They are being trained for riot control just in case the Toronto Maple Leafs somehow win the Stanley Cup this year. There are lots of Leafs fans here in St. John's, and our Royal Newfoundland Constabulary wanted to be ready. Here they are outside of my house this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to get some 4PM herbal tea brewing for anyone who is stressed out ............... when 4PM comes your way.


----------



## KC4

Yes please Marc - I can use a big cup of calming herbal tea...

It appears I messed up royally and somehow mixed the dates up on one of my classes...so I've missed the first class already in the one I was most looking forward too... hopefully the instructor will have mercy on me and let me in on the basic scoop (and assignments) prior to the next class. 

If not, I'll be playing catch up.....


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> We have beefed up the Doxie Riot Squad, which is in training as we speak, with three mounted horse patrol persons. They are being trained for riot control just in case the Toronto Maple Leafs somehow win the Stanley Cup this year. There are lots of Leafs fans here in St. John's, and our Royal Newfoundland Constabulary wanted to be ready. Here they are outside of my house this afternoon.


Uh huh.....are you SURE they weren't summoned to your location? Maybe some Weredoxies on the loose again? 

(Cool pics!)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes please Marc - I can use a big cup of calming herbal tea...
> 
> It appears I messed up royally and somehow mixed the dates up on one of my classes...so I've missed the first class already in the one I was most looking forward too... hopefully the instructor will have mercy on me and let me in on the basic scoop (and assignments) prior to the next class.
> 
> If not, I'll be playing catch up.....


Good luck, Kim. This is why with my web courses, I have no set schedule .......... just a start date and an end date.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Uh huh.....are you SURE they weren't summoned to your location? Maybe some Weredoxies on the loose again?
> 
> (Cool pics!)


No, these were riot patrol officers. Notice that they were unarmed. With horses this size, no officer needs fear a riot crowd. Each officer was between 5'10 to 6 feet tall, and they look like kids atop of these horses.

As for Weredoxies, tonight is the night of the NEW moon and not the FULL moon, which is Oct. 4th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have our famour TGIF Breakfast ready when you are, so get up and enjoy the day ........... and the meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rosh Hashanah (Jewish New Year) begins at sundown today and ends at nightfall on Sunday September 20th. So, if you like real Jewish foods, come to The Cafe Chez Marc and enjoy. Shalom, my friends.


----------



## MaxPower

I just wanted to pop in and mention that I have the pleasure of meeting two members of ehMac recently.

I met Jeanne (Cameo) not too long ago at the LTC facility where I used to work. She is every bit a pleasure in person as she is here. It was an honour to meet her.

This week I was in Kitchener and dropped in to see the Mayor of ehMac himself. A very nice guy and I thank him for the time he took for me out of his busy day.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Got a late start today. Say Marc, [ or anyone else for that matter ] I have a great Tzimes recipe if you are interested?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> Rosh Hashanah (Jewish New Year) begins at sundown today and ends at nightfall on Sunday September 20th. So, if you like real Jewish foods, come to The Cafe Chez Marc and enjoy. Shalom, my friends.


May you have a pleasant Rosh Hashanah Marc...Thanks for teh breakfast. Are there any traditions around Rosh Hashanah? 


MaxPower said:


> I just wanted to pop in and mention that I have the pleasure of meeting two members of ehMac recently.
> 
> I met Jeanne (Cameo) not too long ago at the LTC facility where I used to work. She is every bit a pleasure in person as she is here. It was an honour to meet her.
> 
> This week I was in Kitchener and dropped in to see the Mayor of ehMac himself. A very nice guy and I thank him for the time he took for me out of his busy day.


Hi Warren - nice to see your post. That's great that you were able to meet some ehMacers in person.. I've met a few so far - all great (of course) ...looking forward to meeting more in the future. I enjoy this community.


Rps said:


> Good morning all: Got a late start today. Say Marc, [ or anyone else for that matter ] I have a great Tzimes recipe if you are interested?


Hi Rp...errrr, what IS Tzimes? You stumped a foodie!


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, Tzimes are a dish made out of carrots, squash, sweet potatoes, apricots, prunes, [ I also use cranberries ] cinnamon, ginger, some orange juice and baked in the oven.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I just wanted to pop in and mention that I have the pleasure of meeting two members of ehMac recently.
> 
> I met Jeanne (Cameo) not too long ago at the LTC facility where I used to work. She is every bit a pleasure in person as she is here. It was an honour to meet her.
> 
> This week I was in Kitchener and dropped in to see the Mayor of ehMac himself. A very nice guy and I thank him for the time he took for me out of his busy day.


Warren, I am glad to hear you had the same positive experiences with ehMac members that I have found in the past.

Over my time here since 2001, I too have met many members and found them all to be great people. 

Among those I have met are winwintoo (Margaret) who visited Ann and I at a campground in Regina (that visit was supposed to include bhil (Sean) too, but something came up and he could not make it).

We met Bolor (Bob) when we were vacationing in Oliver, BC and had a great visit. His mild manner is as evident in person as it is online. Bob once volunteered to assist me to recapture some music from a cassette tape via his software so I could make a CD of said music when I was having difficulty doing it myself.

I met Chealion, our western moderator at a get together in the Rose and Crown in downtown Calgary a few years back along with three other ehMacers, talonracer (now in Vancouver), a chap whose name I forget (and haven't seen him post in years now anyway), and a great guy, FeXL.

FeXL brought his wife and three girls over to a campground in Lethbridge last May to have a BBQ supper with us.

Then much to my surprise on the afternoon of my 65th last June, up rolled FeXL on his purple Harley to surprise me on my birthday, having ridden some 500 km plus from Coaldale, AB .

I met MLeh (Elaine) who was right here in St. Albert in the course of installing some equipment for our city and called me for a get together. We chatted on the edge of a big hole in the ground, while she waited for another party to arrive. She is a pleasure to speak with and knows more about our city's sewage system than I do. We agreed the next time she is here that the chat will be over a glass of whiskey. ;-)

I have also talked to many members in the ehMac chat room, including video chats with too many to mention here.

I try to listen to our other moderator's "radio station" Radio Vexel whenever he is on broadcasting live and thoroughly enjoy him and his personality.

If you ever have the opportunity to meet an ehMacer, don't miss it.

Just sayin'


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, Tzimes are a dish made out of carrots, squash, sweet potatoes, apricots, prunes, [ I also use cranberries ] cinnamon, ginger, some orange juice and baked in the oven.


I would love to have this recipe; it sounds delicious! 

Have just fed and medicated the kitties and am off to an early start at school -- there's a guest speaker relevant to my program on campus at 12:30 p.m. Thank goodness I checked my notes; I thought it was at 9 a.m. ... :yikes:

Have a good day, all!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I just wanted to pop in and mention that I have the pleasure of meeting two members of ehMac recently.
> 
> I met Jeanne (Cameo) not too long ago at the LTC facility where I used to work. She is every bit a pleasure in person as she is here. It was an honour to meet her.
> 
> This week I was in Kitchener and dropped in to see the Mayor of ehMac himself. A very nice guy and I thank him for the time he took for me out of his busy day.


Hey, Warren. That is a great pair to meet in person. I have not had the chance to meet anyone from ehMacLand yet :-( but someday I shall. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Got a late start today. Say Marc, [ or anyone else for that matter ] I have a great Tzimes recipe if you are interested?


Afternoon, Rp. The trick to my tsimis is that I leave out the prunes that my grandmother was fond of putting into it and go overboard on the raisins and carrots and honey.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If you ever have the opportunity to meet an ehMacer, don't miss it." I would like to meet Don someday. My brother-in-law lives in Edmonton, so it is not out of the question someday. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. The trick to my tsimis is that I leave out the prunes that my grandmother was fond of putting into it and go overboard on the raisins and carrots and honey.


That's interesting, did she substitute the honey for the orange juice or the brown sugar [ which I left out of the intro recipe above ]?


----------



## Dr.G.

"May you have a pleasant Rosh Hashanah Marc...Thanks for teh breakfast. Are there any traditions around Rosh Hashanah? " Afternoon, Kim. Here are some good sites for some info re RH. L'shanah tovah! (For a good year!) 

Rosh Hashanah - Torah.org

Judaism 101: Rosh Hashanah


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> I would love to have this recipe; it sounds delicious!
> 
> Have just fed and medicated the kitties and am off to an early start at school -- there's a guest speaker relevant to my program on campus at 12:30 p.m. Thank goodness I checked my notes; I thought it was at 9 a.m. ... :yikes:
> 
> Have a good day, all!


CI, the foods of Rosh Hashanah are some of my fondest memories from childhood, especially the way my grandmother would make the various traditional dishes.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Jewish New Year is a time to begin introspection, looking back at the mistakes of the past year and planning the changes to make in the new year. This is what I hope to do this weekend. Shalom, my friends.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day everyone, especially everyones favorite: Dr.G.!
> 
> Happy Rosh Hashanah!
> 
> Best wishes to all


Afternoon, G-man. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunset at 7:08PM here in St.John's ............. just in case someone wants to drop in for a fine Jewish meal.


----------



## Rps

Hi all: I've had a request for my Tzimme recipe so here it is:

6 large carrots, peeled and chopped into 1 inch pieces
2 small to medium pepper squash, peeled, cleaned out and sliced into 1 inch chunks
5 good sized sweet potatoes peeled and sliced into 1 inch pieces
20 dried apricots chopped into quarters
20 prunes chopped into quarters
1/3 cup dried cranberries
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons cinnamon
1 teaspoon ginger
1/2 cup of orange juice.

In a large baking dish mix all ingredients EXCEPT the orange juice. Spoon ingredients into baking disk evenly and then pour orange juice evenly over the mix.

Cover with aluminum foil and bake in oven at 350F until tender usually about 40 minutes, remove from oven and test for tenderness.
Remove foil from baking dish and continue to bake for another 10 minutes if required.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, leave out the prunes and I really like this recipe. I am not a prune person.


----------



## Rps

I guess this is why your Grandmother used raisins.... what about a mixture of fresh sliced red, white and black plums .... that might be a nice change.....thoughts


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, plums I like .............. so you shall have the prime place at our RH table. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "May you have a pleasant Rosh Hashanah Marc...Thanks for teh breakfast. Are there any traditions around Rosh Hashanah? " Afternoon, Kim. Here are some good sites for some info re RH. L'shanah tovah! (For a good year!)
> 
> Rosh Hashanah - Torah.org
> 
> Judaism 101: Rosh Hashanah


Thanks for the interesting links Marc! I read it all with great interest and even sounded the virtual shofar. Do have your own shofar?

I'd love to arrive at St John's at 7:08 p.m. for a fine Jewish meal! 

L'shanah tovah!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi all: I've had a request for my Tzimme recipe so here it is:
> 
> 6 large carrots, peeled and chopped into 1 inch pieces
> 2 small to medium pepper squash, peeled, cleaned out and sliced into 1 inch chunks
> 5 good sized sweet potatoes peeled and sliced into 1 inch pieces
> 20 dried apricots chopped into quarters
> 20 prunes chopped into quarters
> 1/3 cup dried cranberries
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> 2 tablespoons cinnamon
> 1 teaspoon ginger
> 1/2 cup of orange juice.
> 
> In a large baking dish mix all ingredients EXCEPT the orange juice. Spoon ingredients into baking disk evenly and then pour orange juice evenly over the mix.
> 
> Cover with aluminum foil and bake in oven at 350F until tender usually about 40 minutes, remove from oven and test for tenderness.
> Remove foil from baking dish and continue to bake for another 10 minutes if required.
> 
> Enjoy!!


Thanks Rp - looks good - and I'll keep the prunes too! I love the tangy flavor they add...helps balance the sweetness of the dish.


----------



## Znook

Blimey I've not been in the here for what seems like ages now, just been too busy. Hope I've not missed anything, especially any questions by fellow Shangs, if I have my heartfelt apologies. Robbie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, balance is part of Rosh Hashanah. Shalom, my friend.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Warren, I am glad to hear you had the same positive experiences with ehMac members that I have found in the past.
> 
> Over my time here since 2001, I too have met many members and found them all to be great people.
> 
> Among those I have met are winwintoo (Margaret) who visited Ann and I at a campground in Regina (that visit was supposed to include bhil (Sean) too, but something came up and he could not make it).
> 
> We met Bolor (Bob) when we were vacationing in Oliver, BC and had a great visit. His mild manner is as evident in person as it is online. Bob once volunteered to assist me to recapture some music from a cassette tape via his software so I could make a CD of said music when I was having difficulty doing it myself.
> 
> I met Chealion, our western moderator at a get together in the Rose and Crown in downtown Calgary a few years back along with three other ehMacers, talonracer (now in Vancouver), a chap whose name I forget (and haven't seen him post in years now anyway), and a great guy, FeXL.
> 
> FeXL brought his wife and three girls over to a campground in Lethbridge last May to have a BBQ supper with us.
> 
> Then much to my surprise on the afternoon of my 65th last June, up rolled FeXL on his purple Harley to surprise me on my birthday, having ridden some 500 km plus from Coaldale, AB .
> 
> I met MLeh (Elaine) who was right here in St. Albert in the course of installing some equipment for our city and called me for a get together. We chatted on the edge of a big hole in the ground, while she waited for another party to arrive. She is a pleasure to speak with and knows more about our city's sewage system than I do. We agreed the next time she is here that the chat will be over a glass of whiskey. ;-)
> 
> I have also talked to many members in the ehMac chat room, including video chats with too many to mention here.
> 
> I try to listen to our other moderator's "radio station" Radio Vexel whenever he is on broadcasting live and thoroughly enjoy him and his personality.
> 
> If you ever have the opportunity to meet an ehMacer, don't miss it.
> 
> Just sayin'


It's funny. I arranged for Jeanne to take a tour of the LTC Facility that I used to worked in. I saw the restoritave care manager coming down the hall with someone and even though I have never seen her in person or knew she was coming, I knew immediately who it was.

As she mentioned she will be volunteering there and I hope Jeanne finds the LTC Facility as rewarding as I did.

BTW, I left my career as a PTA and am now a stay at home Dad wile focusing on growing both of my companies. I'm busier now than I ever was!


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> It's funny. I arranged for Jeanne to take a tour of the LTC Facility that I used to worked in. I saw the restoritave care manager coming down the hall with someone and even though I have never seen her in person or knew she was coming, I knew immediately who it was.
> 
> As she mentioned she will be volunteering there and I hope Jeanne finds the LTC Facility as rewarding as I did.
> 
> BTW, I left my career as a PTA and am now a stay at home Dad wile focusing on growing both of my companies. I'm busier now than I ever was!


I am so happy to hear that your businesses are doing well enough to allow that to happen Warren. 

I still have to hot link your ad manually on my web site each day, as I do those of Jeanne and Diane. It gives me pause to reflect on the bonds we formed here in the Shang over the years.

Much future success and best to you and your family. (Those boys must be growing by now too.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Blimey I've not been in the here for what seems like ages now, just been too busy. Hope I've not missed anything, especially any questions by fellow Shangs, if I have my heartfelt apologies. Robbie.


Robbie, there is always room at The Shang table for whomever and whenever they return.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

"BTW, I left my career as a PTA and am now a stay at home Dad wile focusing on growing both of my companies. I'm busier now than I ever was! " Warren, StatsCan actually shows that you are in a rising demographic in terms of more men doing just this throughout Canada. Kudos.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I am so happy to hear that your businesses are doing well enough to allow that to happen Warren.
> 
> I still have to hot link your ad manually on my web site each day, as I do those of Jeanne and Diane. It gives me pause to reflect on the bonds we formed here in the Shang over the years.
> 
> Much future success and best to you and your family. (Those boys must be growing by now too.)


The reason for the transition is my wife was recruited and her salary and perks that went along with the position far outweighed the meager wage that PTA's make. It was a no brainer really.

And sorry Marc. To answer your question, life is treating me well thank you. How about yourself?


----------



## Dr.G.

"And sorry Marc. To answer your question, life is treating me well thank you. How about yourself? " All goes well here, Warren. How are your children growing? Recent pics might be nice ......... hint, hint. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of children, Rp, how is your son making out? Where is his unit stationed?


----------



## Rps

My son is doing well Marc, but I'm not supposed to tell where he is.....


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Don for the kind words. I have not thought of myself as "gentle" but I guess others see us differently than the mirror image sees us. Your mention of the others you have met indicate that you too are "a good man, Charlie Brown"

BTW ... I hope everyone has a good weekend. It looks as though fall is settling in here.

Nite'all


----------



## KC4

Hi Bob! Nice to see your post too! 

How are you doing these days? Any news? 

Rp - OK so we won't ask any locations so you don't tell.  But please TELL us if you may, how is the new grand-baby doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My son is doing well Marc, but I'm not supposed to tell where he is.....


Of course, Rp. Stupid of me to ask. Just knowing that he is well will surfice.


----------



## Dr.G.

"BTW ... I hope everyone has a good weekend. It looks as though fall is settling in here.

Nite'all " Evening, Bob. It won't be long before Bolor Special is the order of the day. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Well I'll soon have to sign off for this evening, but thank you for asking about my son. As for the granddaughter, baby "Sophie Viola" is doing fine and I hope to have pictures to share with you soon.... take care and all have a safe and good weekend. rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I'll soon have to sign off for this evening, but thank you for asking about my son. As for the granddaughter, baby "Sophie Viola" is doing fine and I hope to have pictures to share with you soon.... take care and all have a safe and good weekend. rp


Good night, Rp. Peace be with you and your family, my friend. Shalom.


----------



## KC4

Rp - OOhhh Like the new granddaughter's name a lot! Looking forward to the pics when available.

Kacey's school had a Canadian Military presentation today - His name is Master Corporal Sean Markwell.

Bio (as provided by school):


> Highly experienced soldier, has taught many combat training courses for the military, including drill instructor for basic training
> He has commanded troops on domestic emergency operations (putting out Forest fires in Kelowna, 2003)
> He has been on three combat tours, 1 X Bosnia, 2 X Afghanistan
> He has been wounded three times overseas (Mortar shrapnel in leg, 2 x blown up by IEDs)
> He has received the Chief of Defence Staff commanders coin THREE times (The CDS himself has PERSONALLY recognized his outstanding contribution to the Canadian Forces, pretty damned rare.....)
> (He even has Gen Rick Hillier as a personal reference for his CPS application....)
> In short, he's a GI Joe. If you have a Canadian flag, bring it tomorrow.


What an honor for the kids and faculty!:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, Gen. Rick Hillier, Canada's retiring chief of defence staff, was appointed the new chancellor of Memorial University of Newfoundland. Fitting, in that Memorial University was created in 1925 as a living memorial to those Newfoundlanders who fought and died in WWI.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got an email from the folks in Moncton, NB who bought Woody, now named Drover. We sent along one of his favorite toys with him since he likes dog toys. Is this a spoiled dog or not? Actually, friends of the family that bought him bring over a toy when they come to see him. Shalom, my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. For this first morning of Rosh Hashanah, I have put together a meal focused upon apples and honey. So, be prepared for a taste treat. We do have some freshly brewed teas, but I have set aside the coffee until Rosh Hashanah is over on Sunday night. Enjoy. Shalom, my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

The San Francisco Giants just keep hanging around, figuring it's not too late to salvage the NL West wild card race. Rp, this could be the weekend of our discontent .............. or our celebration. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all!!!

Misjudged my timing, thought I could stay a short bit, but can't...............will pop in later hopefully.

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> Misjudged my timing, thought I could stay a short bit, but can't...............will pop in later hopefully.
> 
> Have a great day!!!


Afternoon, Jeanne. I trust that this finds you and Adam well.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon Marc and Jeanne and everybody else!

Marc, I love the pic of Woody aka Drover! The pup looks very happy and content in his new home.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon Marc and Jeanne and everybody else!
> 
> Marc, I love the pic of Woody aka Drover! The pup looks very happy and content in his new home.


Afternoon, Sharon. Yes, he seems quite happy. How are you today?


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm fine and you?

The weather is rather chilly and is calling for rain today. How's the weather there? Pretty soon we shall have to rake the leaves and get ready for the inevitable arrival of the white stuff!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. 

Marc, if you haven't already noticed, your photography skills are featured on mybirdie.ca this morning.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

I just loaded up on food at the Market this morning.... harvest is coming in, the food looks so fresh and beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> I'm fine and you?
> 
> The weather is rather chilly and is calling for rain today. How's the weather there? Pretty soon we shall have to rake the leaves and get ready for the inevitable arrival of the white stuff!


All goes well here. Yesterday's rain was needed, as was the rain this morning. Now, it is sunny and 18C.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Marc, if you haven't already noticed, your photography skills are featured on mybirdie.ca this morning.


I shall check it out. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> I just loaded up on food at the Market this morning.... harvest is coming in, the food looks so fresh and beautiful.


Afternoon, Sonal. Yes, tis the time of year. I love freshly grown fruit and produce. 

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Marc, if you haven't already noticed, your photography skills are featured on mybirdie.ca this morning.


Thanks, Don. Not sure of the validity of the "Newfoundland icebreaker", however.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Yes, tis the time of year. I love freshly grown fruit and produce.
> 
> How are you today?


I'm pretty good, Marc, how are you?

Picked up some Freestone peaches... I am seeing peach cobbler for dessert tonight.


----------



## Rps

Hello Sonal et al, how are you this fine afternoon. I have some blueberry recipes that I am playing with so if you are into fruit desserts, I can pass them along.

Marc, not sure if Fox is caring the Giant's game at 4, if you want to watch it on your laptop you can use the key I sent you, if you have misplaced it PM me and I will send it to you.

Going walkkies talk to you later.

Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm pretty good, Marc, how are you?
> 
> Picked up some Freestone peaches... I am seeing peach cobbler for dessert tonight.


Things are going well here, Sonal. My wife and I were in the Annapolis Valley, NS, two weeks ago. We brought back some fresh corn and apples. I think we would like to retire to that area someday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, not sure if Fox is caring the Giant's game at 4, if you want to watch it on your laptop you can use the key I sent you, if you have misplaced it PM me and I will send it to you.

Going walkkies talk to you later.

Rp " 

Thanks, Rp. We shall see about the Giants game. It shall be a big one, as this is one of the oldest rivalries in baseball.

Have fun with your "walkies".


----------



## Sonal

Ah, thanks RP... there are some lovely blueberries for sale, so I'm tempted still to nip down and pick some up.

I have a blueberry lemon loaf and a blueberry cobbler recipe that I'd like to make again... though perhaps peaches and blueberries together....


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don. Not sure of the validity of the "Newfoundland icebreaker", however.


Marc, the lady that sent me that is married to a Newfoundlander and it was he who suggested she send it to me.

Now, Ann and I are off to Elk Island National Park where I will shoot some pictures, roast some weiners fo lunch, burn a steak and sit around a campfire tonight.

Life is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, the lady that sent me that is married to a Newfoundlander and it was he who suggested she send it to me.
> 
> Now, Ann and I are off to Elk Island National Park where I will shoot some pictures, roast some weiners fo lunch, burn a steak and sit around a campfire tonight.
> 
> Life is good.


I see. Obviously, it was not someone from Newfoundland and Labrador that was in the water. We know how cold the water is .............. especially in one's birthday suit. :lmao:

Bon voyage. Give my best to Ann.


----------



## SINC

Oops, change of plan. the western sky has turned quite nasty looking and at 26 right now, that usually means some bad weather ahead. Oh well, I can pretend we're camping right in the back forty.


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh my all that talk of peach and blueberry cobblers! Any desert especially of the pie/cobbler/crisp a la mode variety.......... sigh.

Carry on folks!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Oh my all that talk of peach and blueberry cobblers! Any desert especially of the pie/cobbler/crisp a la mode variety.......... sigh.
> 
> Carry on folks!


Sharon, I agree. Any sort of cobbler (other than prune cobbler, if there is such a thing) is great, especially with vanilla ice cream on top. 

For my birthday each year, my wife makes me a Jewish apple cake, with lots of apples, raisins and and cinnamon. I gave her a Jewish cookbook for Hanukkah one year, and she tries out recipies for me ............ or on me. Still, I love her cooking as I love her. :love2: :love2:


----------



## Sonal

My cobbler inspiration came from my boyfriend mentioning that Breyer's ice cream is on sale...


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, does your wife use powered almonds or flour for you cake?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, does your wife use powered almonds or flour for you cake?


I am not sure, Rp. There is one recipe in which ground almonds are used.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, I agree. Any sort of cobbler (other than prune cobbler, if there is such a thing) is great, especially with vanilla ice cream on top.
> 
> For my birthday each year, my wife makes me a Jewish apple cake, with lots of apples, raisins and and cinnamon. I gave her a Jewish cookbook for Hanukkah one year, and she tries out recipies for me ............ or on me. Still, I love her cooking as I love her. :love2: :love2:


Ohhhhh, that sounds deeelicious! drooool... Where's the recipe?!?!??



Sonal said:


> My cobbler inspiration came from my boyfriend mentioning that Breyer's ice cream is on sale...





Rps said:


> Say Marc, does your wife use powered almonds or flour for you cake?


You guys never give up!


----------



## Rps

Well what's wrong with that? Sharon, I have a great recipe for an orange cake, that uses a large orange and almond flour .... really quite easy and very moist...... I'm wondering if that is the cake Marc's wife makes for him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well what's wrong with that? Sharon, I have a great recipe for an orange cake, that uses a large orange and almond flour .... really quite easy and very moist...... I'm wondering if that is the cake Marc's wife makes for him.


I would have to check the recipe book, Rp, but my wife is like my grandmother in that many of the meals she makes are changed over time.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> I would have to check the recipe book, Rp, but my wife is like my grandmother in that many of the meals she makes are changed over time.


Have you ever tried to bake or cook anything? Or are you a drunken giraffe on rollerblades in the kitchen too? :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Have you ever tried to bake or cook anything? Or are you a drunken giraffe on rollerblades in the kitchen too? :lmao::lmao:


Sharon, I am a drunken giraffe on roller skates when it comes to skiing, ice skating and roller skating. However, I am a good cook for certain things. I cook supper for us on weekdays, and my wife does the cooking on the weekends.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, I am a drunken giraffe on roller skates when it comes to skiing, ice skating and roller skating. However, I am a good cook for certain things. I cook supper for us on weekdays, and my wife does the cooking on the weekends.


So what is she cooking for us tonight? Make sure there's plenty for all of us! Thanks for the invite Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> So what is she cooking for us tonight? Make sure there's plenty for all of us! Thanks for the invite Marc.


Not sure, since my wife is in Calgary until tomorrow. I am having a Reuben sandwich for supper, however.


----------



## KC4

Hi all! 

MMMMmmm - lot's of cooking and food talk I've been missing..
Sonal - very funny that ice cream on sale has inspired the "need" for cobbler! :lmao:

I love a cobbler - or crisp or "grunt" as I was shown in PEI....all are fabulous with ice cream...

The Jewish Apple Cake also sounds fabulous! Mmmmmmm


Hope all are doing well today...


----------



## sharonmac09

Delete


----------



## SINC

Marc's used that one here many, many times too.


----------



## sharonmac09

Please don't get too depressed looking at the graphics below and you might want to refrain from eating while you are reading this.


Dog Pack Attacks Gator in Florida

At times nature can be cruel, but there is also a raw beauty, and even a certain justice manifested within that cruelty.

The alligator, one of the oldest and ultimate predators, normally considered the 'apex predator', can still fall victim to implemented 'team work' strategy, made possible due to the tight knit social structure and 'survival of the pack mentality' bred into canines. See the remarkable photograph below courtesy of Nature Magazine. Note that the Alpha dog has a muzzle hold on the gator preventing it from breathing, while another dog has a hold on the tail to keep it from thrashing. The third dog attacks the soft underbelly of the gator. Not for the squeamish!

























View attachment 10520


Laughter is good for the soul. Have a great day!


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Marc's used that one here many, many times too.


I'm sure there are many of us who haven't seen it as I haven't seen it.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Sonal - very funny that ice cream on sale has inspired the "need" for cobbler! :lmao:


I'm not a big fan of ice cream unless it is on a cobbler or crisp of some sort.


----------



## sharonmac09

BTW, Vicki says hi ya SHANG GANG!


----------



## sharonmac09

Sonal said:


> I'm not a big fan of ice cream unless it is on a cobbler or crisp of some sort.


Hi Sonal, how's your day today? I love crisps especially those with the extra layer of crisp. Did you ever pour some milk in it instead of ice cream?


----------



## Sonal

Hi Sharon,

Pretty lazy day today. Did a ton of shopping at the Market (I was pretty much out of food) and now I am making dinner for my boyfriend and I.

We're having portobello mushrooms stuffed with ricotta, parmasan and sundried tomatoes, a salad of chickpeas, roasted eggplant and roasted peppers, and some kind of cobbler for dessert.

Which reminds me--I should make that cobbler.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I'm not a big fan of ice cream unless it is on a cobbler or crisp of some sort.


I love ice cream so much - I'll even eat it al la mode!


----------



## Dr.G.

With all this talk of ice cream, I have decided to expand once again. Next to The Cafe Chez Marc is the Hair of the Doxie Den. Next to that is the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. Now, starting tonight, is the new Ye Olde Ice Cream Emporium. We have counter service and booths. Kids eat free (of course).

Order a Super Duper for Two, for a $1.00, and get enough ice cream, whipped cream (real) and assorted nuts and fruit to last a month or so. Other fine and fancy items on the menu are "The Kitchen Sink" (for as many as 6), "The Screwball's Delight" (if you try to eat this yourself you ARE a screwball), "The Boilermaker" (if you like hot fudge), "Joe Sent Me" (with a touch of liqueur), and our famous "The Doxie Special". 

So, enjoy one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is our first happy customer. He is enjoying a Doxie Special.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Thanks very much, Rps! This is definitely going on my menu for this week!
:clap:



Rps said:


> Hi all: I've had a request for my Tzimme recipe so here it is:
> 
> 6 large carrots, peeled and chopped into 1 inch pieces
> 2 small to medium pepper squash, peeled, cleaned out and sliced into 1 inch chunks
> 5 good sized sweet potatoes peeled and sliced into 1 inch pieces
> 20 dried apricots chopped into quarters
> 20 prunes chopped into quarters
> 1/3 cup dried cranberries
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> 2 tablespoons cinnamon
> 1 teaspoon ginger
> 1/2 cup of orange juice.
> 
> In a large baking dish mix all ingredients EXCEPT the orange juice. Spoon ingredients into baking disk evenly and then pour orange juice evenly over the mix.
> 
> Cover with aluminum foil and bake in oven at 350F until tender usually about 40 minutes, remove from oven and test for tenderness.
> Remove foil from baking dish and continue to bake for another 10 minutes if required.
> 
> Enjoy!!


----------



## KC4

Hahah! I'm glad to hear of the expansion to the Shang ! 

I will have a Doxie Special with as many spoons as there are people that wish to share with me! THANKS!
WOOT!


Goodnight Marc! Don't let the Doxies get into the chocolate sauce!
Goodnight CI! - Let us know how RP's recipe turns out for you
Goodnight Jeanne! Hope you have some good news soon to share!
Goodnight Sharon - Hello back to Vicki!
Goodnight Sonal - Hope the Cobbler was a hit..
Goodnight Don - Looking forward to seeing what's up in St. Albert's Place tomorrow.
Goodnight Rp - I wonder what you are going to be cookin' up tomorrow??
Goodnight all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The last of the customers has left the Emporium. I never saw so much ice cream consumed in one night. I am pooped. See you all in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Along with our traditional Sunday Brunch, we have some Classic Belgian Waffles (we have a great deal of freshly whipped real cream left from the Emporium). So, enjoy one and all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see you're up early as usual.



KC4 said:


> Goodnight Don - Looking forward to seeing what's up in St. Albert's Place tomorrow.


Kim, check out the "potty story" on mybirdie.ca this morning. It had me in tears.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Is the sun up where you are yet? How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, got a real chuckle from the "potty story". "Out of the mouths of babes" as the saying goes.


----------



## SINC

No Marc, it is still very dark. It does not begin to get light now until about an hour from now. I am not too bad, but I have some lingering side effects and an appointment mid week.


----------



## SINC

I just discovered an intereting feature in Firefox.

In the menu line, select Tools>Page Info>Security and it tells you how many times you have visited the site you are currently viewing. It seems I have visited ehMac 11,354 times to post 7,222 times in this thread.

I guess that means I read only about 30% of the time here.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc and Don et al: My G_d you guys get up early. Just prying my eyes open with a cup of Butter Pecan.


----------



## SINC

Morning rp, I am always up between 4:00 and 5:00 a.m. Mountain, but that is more like 6:00 and 7:00 your time is it not?


----------



## Rps

Let's see its 9:21 now, so is it 7:21 were you are?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning gentleman.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Sonal, how are you today?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, it is still very dark. It does not begin to get light now until about an hour from now. I am not too bad, but I have some lingering side effects and an appointment mid week.


May the sun shine upon you, Don. Good luck with you app't. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc and Don et al: My G_d you guys get up early. Just prying my eyes open with a cup of Butter Pecan.


Morning, Rp. One cup of Butter Pecan coffee coming up. Brunch????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning gentleman.


Morning, Sonal. What might we get you for brunch this fine morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> G'Day all.
> 
> Let's just Shang out eh?


Morning, G-man. "Shang out" ................. adding to the English language I see. Actually, this is exactly how the English language evolves. 

Some brunch, my friend?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Hate to say it Marc, but I think the Giants are done! Miracles notwithstanding, it's win the division or go home, much like the Cubs ... the real series to watch is the Twinkies and the Tigers .... that will be interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Shang Grill All Restaurant Franchise. " Garett, that is a great idea. If you staff it I shall fund it, since I need some way to direct the profits from The Cafe Chez Marc into a legit business.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hate to say it Marc, but I think the Giants are done! Miracles notwithstanding, it's win the division or go home, much like the Cubs ... the real series to watch is the Twinkies and the Tigers .... that will be interesting.


We shall see, Rp. We shall see. Never give up on the Giants ............ even though they break your heart most years. Imagine being a Cubs fan?????


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. What might we get you for brunch this fine morning?


Just some coffee and croissants... I had a nibble at last night's cobbler and ice cream already.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Seems all are in fine form here today.

HAhaha Garrett! I like the idea of the Shang Grill All Restaurant! We'll grill EVERYTHING! Even Spagetti!....and Ice Cream 

Thanks for the Brunch Marc. I'm eating lightly this morning but I'll have some Butter Pecan coffee too please Rp.mmmmmmm

It's our daughter in law's Birthday today and we always go out to the restaurant of the Birthday person's choice. We seem to be going to an all-you-can-eat-meat Brazilian restaurant - now WHY do I think our SON decided where to eat and not the birthday girl???????


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

^^^
Gives new meaning to the words "Big Mac Attack!" 


Garrett it's all in the Art of the grill - not all grilled foods are unhealthy...I suggest we offer a full range of choices - kind of a Free Will Grill...let the customers decide....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Just some coffee and croissants... I had a nibble at last night's cobbler and ice cream already.


A fine idea, Sonal. Any specific blend of coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, I have the ideal location for your grill ............. right next door to Ye Olde Funeral Parlor, Mortuary and Cemetery. Sonal's fine veggie dishes should go to The Cafe Chez Marc. As Kim said, "I suggest we offer a full range of choices - kind of a Free Will Grill...let the customer's decide.... "


----------



## Rps

This would be just like where I live, The Bowmanville Hospital and Grille. Cardiac specialist is 4 flights up.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Yes but did the animals we grilled give themselves to our BBQ out of their free will?
> 
> Can you hear the vegetables screaming?
> 
> :yikes:


:lmao::-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This would be just like where I live, The Bowmanville Hospital and Grille. Cardiac specialist is 4 flights up.


After a meal at Garett's Grille, I am not sure if anyone could walk up those 4 flights of stairs.


----------



## KC4

MazterCBlazter said:


> How do you grill ice cream


EAsy Peasy! The World's First-Ever Barbecue Ice Cream Recipe - Grilled Ice Cream Recipe


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that I am going to give my heart a break and have a salad for lunch.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> EAsy Peasy! The World's First-Ever Barbecue Ice Cream Recipe - Grilled Ice Cream Recipe


Isn't that just a Baked Alaska done on the grill?


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Isn't that just a Baked Alaska done on the grill?


Yep! Basically! Except the flames are under it - not ON it (and wouldn't it have a bit of a smoky flavor from the grill?)


----------



## SINC

One hour and counting to today's CFL action. Winnipeg is in Montreal and I will be rooting for Winnipeg and Edmonton is in Regina and I for sure will be cheering on my Riders.

It is always interesting to watch a Saskatchewan/Edmonton game in our house. Me=Saskatchewan, Girls=Edmonton.


----------



## KC4

A photo that I took in Florida. I use it as my avatar on UrbanSpoon..


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One hour and counting to today's CFL action. Winnipeg is in Montreal and I will be rooting for Winnipeg and Edmonton is in Regina and I for sure will be cheering on my Riders.
> 
> It is always interesting to watch a Saskatchewan/Edmonton game in our house. Me=Saskatchewan, Girls=Edmonton.


My wife = The Calgary Stampeders
Me = The Montreal Alouettes and the Stampeders
My Son = The Stampeders ........... and the Toronto Argonauts :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> A photo that I took in Florida. I use it as my avatar on UrbanSpoon..


Great pic, Kim. One can almost sense the flame.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Don, your children will actually still talk to you. My brother is an Eskimos fan and I've always been a Roughies fan, he hasn't talked to me in years.........


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, your children will actually still talk to you. My brother is an Eskimos fan and I've always been a Roughies fan, he hasn't talked to me in years.........


Rp, they are no longer children, but yes they still talk to me.

Our eldest, 41 lives in Lower Sakville, NS and is a big Riders fan.

Our daughter, 39 lives at home in our basement suite and is an Eskies fan, along with her Mother.

Our youngest son, 34 is an Eskimo fan too. He lives here in town and if he comes over to watch the game I am outnumbered three to one. I then get online for support from NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I just sell it, I sure as hell won't eat it
> 
> I'm going to Sonal's place for a high fiber veggie lunch  Then I'll check my investment portfolio income from my shares in the medical clinic close to the Grille...
> 
> :greedy:
> 
> Added:
> 
> I just want everyone to know that I care about my customers in the same way politicians care about their constituents


Garett, we have Sonal under exclusive contract at The Cafe Chez Marc. She supervises our trained staff in making various dishes from India. For this, she earns a retainer of $1,386,817.98 ............ and the Cafe still turns a profit each year.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Great pic, Kim. One can almost sense the flame.





MazterCBlazter said:


> Delicious with self burning calories. How can you go wrong?
> 
> :clap::love2:


Thanks guys,
I thought it an appropriate avatar as it's food and I am hot and cold on the various restaurants that I review.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I just want everyone to know that I care about my customers in the same way politicians care about their constituents " Good one, G-Man.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Bolor

KC4 said:


> Hi Bob! Nice to see your post too!
> 
> How are you doing these days? Any news?
> 
> Rp - OK so we won't ask any locations so you don't tell.  But please TELL us if you may, how is the new grand-baby doing?


Hi Kim
I guess you missed an earlier post right after we returned from a vacation west to see the granddaughter, my mother-in-law (in your home town). We also spent a week on Vancouver Island doing all the touristy things. We also ate at a small restaurant in Sidney-By The-Sea called Bistro Suisse. What a great meal. If you're up that way (it's near the ferry terminal) I recommend it. 
Our granddaughter turned four and we were at her birthday party. Good times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Hi Kim
> I guess you missed an earlier post right after we returned from a vacation west to see the granddaughter, my mother-in-law (in your home town). We also spent a week on Vancouver Island doing all the touristy things. We also ate at a small restaurant in Sidney-By The-Sea called Bistro Suisse. What a great meal. If you're up that way (it's near the ferry terminal) I recommend it.
> Our granddaughter turned four and we were at her birthday party. Good times.


Afternoon, Bob. Last Sunday was Grandparents Day, but I guess you got your gift early. It's good to be able to see family, especially the children. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Sonal has certain characteristics such as: class, education, personality, skill, etc.
> 
> Whereas most of the staff at Chateau Cholesterol are on a prison work release program. Getting those repeat offenders in the grease pit has been a far better deterrent to future criminal activity than anything Corrections Canada has to offer.
> 
> The rest are aspiring rock stars all on Salary with mandatory unpaid overtime, except for those in the country without a work permit.
> 
> Hells Kitchen's got nuthin on us.
> 
> Who else can unite human rights protesters, Womens rights protesters, the health department, Amnesty International, PETA, and the medical association, all at one time outside the facility bringing us lots of free publicity and making it a good draw to the news media. This makes it look like the busiest place in town with a huge lineup to get in.
> 
> We have a lawyer have every customer sign a waiver before entering the place to keep the lawsuits down...


Garett, might I recommend my lawyers from the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe? They are great at tax evasion ............ and malpractice suits. Just a thought.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Those guys are also great at tip evasion. They do it every day when they eat here.
> 
> Malpractice must be good tailors, their zoot suits make em look like wise guys.
> 
> The Karma of the Dead Cow is launching a counter strike in their arteries.


Garett, don't laugh, but they put you into 46 hours Nigerian Certificate of Deposits, and you just got a real return of $58,927.92. Not bad for two days. Do you want the check or care to roll it over into Bolivian Bollweevil Debentures?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.





Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


Sorry Marc, but . . . :yawn:

Surely at 730 repetitive posts per year, some things need to come to an end?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Busy morning today, so I shall leave a Monday Morning Buffet and you may pick and choose whatever you so desire. Enjoy.


----------



## Cameo

I don't know if it is my impatience or if dial up is sloooowwweeeeerrrrrrrrrr then usual today 

Hope everyone is well - healthy and happy 

The saying "Don't sweat the small stuff!" has become a motto of mine - and I find myself more relaxed and happy living by it. 

I have found another word for generosity - his name is Warren. I was so excited! Warren set up my meeting with the administrator of the LTC facility - and this Wednesday I have a meeting for orientation with the Program Director. This is a great first step for me - it will be giving me a taste of the career I have chosen as well as getting me known to the people there - hopefully giving me an advantage in either being hired on there when my course is done - or giving me experience, making it easier for me getting hired somewhere else.

I have to find out what is wrong with my resume..........I can't even get a part time job in Tim Hortons..........my experience is too heavy in Administrative??? I toned that down, and ramped up my little bit of retail.........but I am also thinking that maybe I shot myself in the foot by being honest and stating that what I need was a supplemental job - thus stating that my availability may not fit into their scheduling habits.

My connection is too slow to catch up on my reading here at the moment - so just a hi to everyone I guess.

Sigh, now my dog is crawling up my back.......she wants out........

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I don't know if it is my impatience or if dial up is sloooowwweeeeerrrrrrrrrr then usual today
> 
> Hope everyone is well - healthy and happy
> 
> The saying "Don't sweat the small stuff!" has become a motto of mine - and I find myself more relaxed and happy living by it.
> 
> I have found another word for generosity - his name is Warren. I was so excited! Warren set up my meeting with the administrator of the LTC facility - and this Wednesday I have a meeting for orientation with the Program Director. This is a great first step for me - it will be giving me a taste of the career I have chosen as well as getting me known to the people there - hopefully giving me an advantage in either being hired on there when my course is done - or giving me experience, making it easier for me getting hired somewhere else.
> 
> I have to find out what is wrong with my resume..........I can't even get a part time job in Tim Hortons..........my experience is too heavy in Administrative??? I toned that down, and ramped up my little bit of retail.........but I am also thinking that maybe I shot myself in the foot by being honest and stating that what I need was a supplemental job - thus stating that my availability may not fit into their scheduling habits.
> 
> My connection is too slow to catch up on my reading here at the moment - so just a hi to everyone I guess.
> 
> Sigh, now my dog is crawling up my back.......she wants out........
> 
> Have a great day all!!


Afternoon, Jeanne. I am just popping in myself for a quick visit, albeit on DSL. 

Re your comment that "... giving me experience, making it easier for me getting hired somewhere else." This is so very true, and I think that you shall find that along with your course AND this experience, doors shall open up for you. You not only deserve a break, you have earned it based on your own intelligence, stamina and determination. Just one more reason why I single you out for a special "good night" each night. You are a special person who has earned my respect. 

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, how are you this today? Forecast is for rain, and it sure looks like it is coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, how are you this today? Forecast is for rain, and it sure looks like it is coming.


Afternoon, Rp. Sunny here after a weekend of rain.

So, how is Life treating you today? May not be back for a few hours ........... much to do .............. places to go. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

I know the feeling. I have a lot of reading to do and with the annotations it will take up most of my day. However as my daughter is in a junior to my studies, my notes should help her out going forward. The trials and tribulations of being a Dad I guess......


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the Breakfast Buffet Marc! I nab some of that while I do my homework....Homework starting to pile up, but so far I am enjoying it.

Hi Jeanne - Nice to hear your update ...
Have you checked your references? Maybe your references aren't as good as you thought they were. A friend of mine was having no trouble getting interviewed (i.e. the resume was working to get her in the door) and I know she was interviewing acceptably...but she was never being hired......turned out that one of her main references (that she asked prior to using) was actually NOT providing a GOOD reference.

She found this out because a helpful prospective employer (in their rejection of her) suggested that she may wish to remove this person from her list of references.

She was hired two interviews after she removed and replaced this bad reference. Coincidence? I think not. 

I don't think a substantial admin background would be a detriment to working retail...in fact it shows that you have a good business head on your shoulder...that's a positive attribute.

Good luck Jeanne!


Rp - Good luck yourself with the notes - I'm sure your daughter is really going to appreciate all the work you have done, that you are going to make available to her. It will also be very nice and helpful for her to have someone that knows what she is talking about to bounce topics and issues around with. :clap:


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> ....I have found another word for generosity - his name is Warren. I was so excited! Warren set up my meeting with the administrator of the LTC facility - and this Wednesday I have a meeting for orientation with the Program Director. This is a great first step for me - it will be giving me a taste of the career I have chosen as well as getting me known to the people there - hopefully giving me an advantage in either being hired on there when my course is done - or giving me experience, making it easier for me getting hired somewhere else.


It was my pleasure to help. You will find that this home is, at least in my experience a 10 out of 10. It is a clean facility, all of the staff is great and even the residents! I think this all comes from the top, and the executive administrator is responsible for that. It's just too bad that I had to leave just when you're coming in. It would have been fun working with you.

But I will be coming in for the Alzheimer's Coffee Break that the home runs - an auction that raises money for the Alzheimer's Society. They have won for 4 or 5 years running now. I'm donating a couple of baskets to help out.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It was my pleasure to help. You will find that this home is, at least in my experience a 10 out of 10. It is a clean facility, all of the staff is great and even the residents! I think this all comes from the top, and the executive administrator is responsible for that. It's just too bad that I had to leave just when you're coming in. It would have been fun working with you.
> 
> But I will be coming in for the Alzheimer's Coffee Break that the home runs - an auction that raises money for the Alzheimer's Society. They have won for 4 or 5 years running now. I'm donating a couple of baskets to help out.


Afternoon, Warren. That was really kind of you to help out Jeanne. Look up the meaning of the Yiddish word "mensch" and you will see the root word for "menschlichkeit", which means "true humanity towards other people" and/or "real human dignity". You have both qualities, mon ami. Shalom.

How is life as a house husband treating you these days?


----------



## The G3 Man

Hi shang. In a wierd mood right now.... Hard to explain..............

I think my bipolar is f*cking with me...

Moogie


----------



## KC4

Hey Morgan,

Do what you need to do to get it under control.
Hope it gets better soon!

Kim


----------



## Dr.G.

The G3 Man said:


> Hi shang. In a wierd mood right now.... Hard to explain..............
> 
> I think my bipolar is f*cking with me...
> 
> Moogie


Morgan, I agree with Kim. We all go through "wierd moods", and while it is hard to explain, most of us here in The Shang understand. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

While things are quiet here I figure it's a good time to call it a night here in St.John's. Carry on, one and all, with the on-going saga that is The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, here's hoping your situation has begun to take a turn for the better. May some good karma come your way in the days to come. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Us folks on the east coast as usual go to bed first so good nitey nite all!


----------



## KC4

Good night all - hope everyone has a good and restful night. Enjoy the last open window nights of summer...too soon we will back into winter.

Talk to you All in the a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. With Fall less than 12 hours away, I thought I would have an "End of the Summer Brunch" this morning. So, sleep in, don't go in to work, and we shall deliver breakfast to you in bed. Enjoy.


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees already  - very grey tho - oops supposed to be in weather....pardon my myopia


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, David. Glad to see you here in The Shang. Have some tea or coffee ........... on the house. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> Don't dis Dr.G., and don't be a grouch. It's not very Shang of you
> 
> Keep it up Marc!


MCB, I was not dissing Marc at all. I was merely pointing out that repetitiveness gets boring and boring drives people away.

Imagine if you got up every morning for a full year and put on the same shirt and the same pair of pants. People would see them 730 times that year. Don't you think that someone near or dear to you would mention it to you?

No disrespect intended in any way.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> G'day all, time to Shang it now!


Morning, G-man. Yes, just about any time is a good time to "Shang it". How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I did not feel any disrespect was intended by your suggestion. So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Yeah Garrett! Let's SHANG it up today! Woot!

I've a pile o' homework to do today....Im going crank the tunes and just go for it!

Thanks for the Breakfast Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Good luck with your "pile o' homework" today. Me ......... I just have grading to do ...... and a real on-campus meeting. First one of the new academic year. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Kim and Don. Hope the day finds you well. I, too, have homework to do .... but sitting down with my Black Cherry tea this morning .... change is power!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am pretty good today but still going thorugh tests to try and figure out what has upset my system. Still more appointments to come over the next week. No energy has them baffled. I cannot do much physical work at all without being winded. I guess time will tell. As long as I don't exert myself, all is well. Go figure.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Warren. That was really kind of you to help out Jeanne. Look up the meaning of the Yiddish word "mensch" and you will see the root word for "menschlichkeit", which means "true humanity towards other people" and/or "real human dignity". You have both qualities, mon ami. Shalom.
> 
> How is life as a house husband treating you these days?


Morning Marc, et all.

Life as Mr. Mom is going well. I am thoroughly enjoying my time with my youngest. He is quite the character. Yesterday I couldn't call him by his name, just Spider-man. He cracks me up.

Today is my work day. So I have follow up to sales calls I made, send some stuff to the printers and I have to get some orders out. A busy day ahead of me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, Kim and Don. Hope the day finds you well. I, too, have homework to do .... but sitting down with my Black Cherry tea this morning .... change is power!


Afternoon, Rp. 21C under a hot sun .............. and some ice black cherry tea. Paradise.

How are your abstracts coming along, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I am pretty good today but still going thorugh tests to try and figure out what has upset my system. Still more appointments to come over the next week. No energy has them baffled. I cannot do much physical work at all without being winded. I guess time will tell. As long as I don't exert myself, all is well. Go figure.


Strange. Hopefully, the tests will show what the problem is and that it is not serious. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning Marc, et all.
> 
> Life as Mr. Mom is going well. I am thoroughly enjoying my time with my youngest. He is quite the character. Yesterday I couldn't call him by his name, just Spider-man. He cracks me up.
> 
> Today is my work day. So I have follow up to sales calls I made, send some stuff to the printers and I have to get some orders out. A busy day ahead of me.


Enjoy this time together, Warren. I still recall when I was a single parent my 4 year old son wanting to be called "Mr. Amazing", who was an actor, a magician and a superhero. Those were the days. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

For those who won't even consider iced black cherry tea, consider this ............ ""Anyone who has never made a mistake has never tried anything new." Albert Einstein


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting ready to serve 4PM High Tea. Starts in about 5 minutes here in St.John's and then moves westward when we hit 4PM in your area. Enjoy.


----------



## danalicious

Good afternoon Shang! Just popping in to say hi and try to catch up on what's been going on. Phew - lots to read!


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good afternoon Shang! Just popping in to say hi and try to catch up on what's been going on. Phew - lots to read!


Evening, Dana. So good to see you back here in The Shang. How is Life treating you?


----------



## danalicious

Marc,
My dad always says "Every morning that you wake up is going to be a good day".
Simple philosophy, but it keeps me grounded.
Short answer: life is treating me well!


----------



## SINC

danalicious said:


> Marc,
> My dad always says "Every morning that you wake up is going to be a good day".


As one ages and I am finding out, there is much more truth to that statement than most people even know.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Marc,
> My dad always says "Every morning that you wake up is going to be a good day".
> Simple philosophy, but it keeps me grounded.
> Short answer: life is treating me well!


A fine philosophy. My dad only would say, "Get up and go to school." Still, my education served me well. As the old New York City saying goes, "When you are laying sod, green side goes up." Very true as well. Glad to hear that you are feeling "grounded" these days. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Fall is officially upon us here in St.John's, and it is getting late. So I shall wish you all a peaceful and "grounded" (to steal a fine word from Dana) good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May you be "grounded" today ............ and tomorrow, you shall soar like an eagle. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## darkscot

top of the morning  up bright and early. we're crate training our sole remaining pup and yapyapyap at 4 am is not conducive to sleep. so coffee it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

darkscot said:


> top of the morning  up bright and early. we're crate training our sole remaining pup and yapyapyap at 4 am is not conducive to sleep. so coffee it is.


I know the feeling well, mon ami. Thanks for the coffee. Luckily, our last doxie pup is now able to sleep through the night ................ now that he is ready to go to his new home on Saturday. Such is Life.

Thanks for the coffee. I shall prepare breakfast for everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents, been up a good while myself working on mybirdie.ca. Coffee's good for me this morning and maybe a bit of brekkie around 8:00 would do fine.

Forecast high here today is 33, so will be hiding out in the shade today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I heard on the CBC News last night that temp records shall fall today in AB. Stay cool, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and Don. Don I don't think I ever saw 33 when I lived in Alberta ... not to worry snow is on the way.

But it is quite warm here in Bowmanville ... we live by the lake so that usually means thunderstorms, hopefully not.

I sitting with my usual French Vanilla, and watching the news before sitting down and read some Vella ...I would love to read some Dan Brown sometime in the future ..... text books can be a boring diet.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Don, Marc and Aaron!

THanks for the breakfastand coffee Marc..

Yep - I heard it's going to be a hot one in Alberta today too - better enjoy it while we have the warmth.

Puppy training, hah! That's an exercise in patience and perseverance if there ever was one. Glad to hear the last pup has a new home Marc!

My sister in-law just acquired a new pup, a 9 week old Maltese female...very cute. I'll see if I can get a photo to post.


----------



## Rps

Morning Kim how are you today?


----------



## KC4

Hi Rp! 
I am doing well this morning - still have a tone of homework to get through....maybe 3 courses at once was overly ambitious....


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hi Rp!
> I am doing well this morning - still have a tone of homework to get through....maybe 3 courses at once was overly ambitious....


Well, it's good discipline. However life tends to get in the way of good intentions doesn't it? When I started my Masters I was employed and with a lab to build my project. Now, I'm retired, had to change the skew of my research, am looking for a new home in another city, and I'm half way through my course by time, but not by material .... so I know of what you speak.......


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc, Kim, Aaron and Rp!

No homework for me here! Not yet because I haven't registered.

I hear you about puppy training! Watch out for the little puddles and poo in the middle of the kitchen floor! Of course the puppy will look at you with their innocent eyes and quizzical face and say "who me??!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and Don. Don I don't think I ever saw 33 when I lived in Alberta ... not to worry snow is on the way.
> 
> But it is quite warm here in Bowmanville ... we live by the lake so that usually means thunderstorms, hopefully not.
> 
> I sitting with my usual French Vanilla, and watching the news before sitting down and read some Vella ...I would love to read some Dan Brown sometime in the future ..... text books can be a boring diet.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, I hear what you are saying re text books. This is why I read and reread books like the ones Dan Brown writes every night before I go to bed. Even five minutes of free reading helps to clear my head.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, Buzz goes to his new home on Saturday. He had two days of a home visitation last weekend, which sold them on Buzzman Jack. This will be great for him.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc, Kim, Aaron and Rp!
> 
> No homework for me here! Not yet because I haven't registered.
> 
> I hear you about puppy training! Watch out for the little puddles and poo in the middle of the kitchen floor! Of course the puppy will look at you with their innocent eyes and quizzical face and say "who me??!"


Afternoon, Sharon. Ah, yes, "puppy training" ............... soon to be over for another litter.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I too find reading before bed makes me forget the day. I try and read a chapter each night when I get into bed, although some nights, I have to put the book down after only a few pages.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I too find reading before bed makes me forget the day. I try and read a chapter each night when I get into bed, although some nights, I have to put the book down after only a few pages.


Don, I would love to get a full chapter read, but with so much grading during the day, I find that some nights I only get a few paragraphs read. Still, that is enough to get me sleepy. :yawn:


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> I sitting with my usual French Vanilla


Oh The Horror!!!! I accidentally had some of that swill and nearly threw up. Give me coffee flavoured coffee any time.


Rps said:


> I would love to read some Dan Brown sometime in the future


I'm reading the Lost Symbol now. I can't put it down. Last night I was up until 12 AM reading it.


----------



## Rps

Max, I guess the Butter Pecan is out of the question then? I'm thinking of picking it up .... I really thought Angels and Demons was the best of his work so far .... The Code was over rated, and Deception et al were too "introductory". My fav is Wilbur Smith, I particularly enjoyed The Seventh Seal....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. I can't wait until the Lost Symbol Dan Brown comes out in paperback. I find that this sort of book is easiest to read in bed. I love the premise. I have and read all his books other than this one.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Max, I guess the Butter Pecan is out of the question then? I'm thinking of picking it up .... I really thought Angels and Demons was the best of his work so far .... The Code was over rated, and Deception et al were too "introductory". My fav is Wilbur Smith, I particularly enjoyed The Seventh Seal....


Rp, have you read Brown's "Digital Fortress" yet?


----------



## Rps

Yes Marc, I have. I found it also wanting in scope. To me, it read like a "B" film script. Not the same class as The Code or Angels and.... I'm thinking he has hit his stride and is becoming "Grishamed"


----------



## Rps

Actually Marc and Max, in re-reading my post on my favourite I misstated the name, it should be The Seventh Scroll....I guess you could say I was "scroll-dumb" on that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes Marc, I have. I found it also wanting in scope. To me, it read like a "B" film script. Not the same class as The Code or Angels and.... I'm thinking he has hit his stride and is becoming "Grishamed"


All too true, Rp, which is why I am hopeful for The Lost Symbol. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

I read all of Brown's novels out of sequence. I started with the Davinci Code, Then Angels and Demons, Deception Point and then Digital Fortress. I enjoyed them all but Angels and The Davinci Code was where he started hitting his stride. The Lost Symbol so far is not disappointing.

This sounds funny, but I rather enjoy the fact that Brown has short chapters. 1. It makes me feel like I am getting through the book faster and 2. The pacing of the book moves quicker.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day... everyone! 

It's a beautiful day... oh, I think someone already sang that... but it fits! I have 2 weather programs... Apple's widget states it is 24ºC while my other one up in the menubar declares it is 81ºF. I'll go with the menubar! 

I've just spent 45mins. give or take a few, catching up on missed posts. Man, miss a couple of days here and you are in for some reading...


----------



## SINC

Hey Diane, long time no talk. Beauty day here too at 25 on the way to 33 this afternoon.

Thank goodness the motor home, parked in the back forty has air conditioning, which is where I am hanging out for the day. I pity Ann today who is looking after our grandson Jett in a house with no A/C and west facing glass patio doors.

Come to think of it, "The Local" is air conditioned too. I may have to make a trip over there this afternoon too. beejacon


----------



## Dreambird

Hi Don! Nice to talk with you again... 

It sounds like *you* have it made for the day, but yes, poor Ann! I certainly hope those patio doors have some sort of shade or curtain or something!

My living room and dining room face west as well but I have the option of closing the curtains if it gets too hot.

*lol** Enjoy yourself at the Legion with the A/C.


----------



## SINC

Yes Diane, there are indeed blinds on those patio doors. And who said anything about the Legion?

"The Local" is my neighbourhood pub, just a block from our home. Belongs to a nice gal named Linda and I have gone there for over 20 years now. Ya might say it's within stumbling distance home if needed.


----------



## Dreambird

Oh OK... "the Local"... sorry 'bout that! I don't know why I was thinking "Legion" except maybe because they start with the same letter and it reminded me of a funny story my friend told me over refreshments the other night re: the Legion... 

Within stumbling distance from home is definitely a major plus! *lol**


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I read all of Brown's novels out of sequence. I started with the Davinci Code, Then Angels and Demons, Deception Point and then Digital Fortress. I enjoyed them all but Angels and The Davinci Code was where he started hitting his stride. The Lost Symbol so far is not disappointing.
> 
> This sounds funny, but I rather enjoy the fact that Brown has short chapters. 1. It makes me feel like I am getting through the book faster and 2. The pacing of the book moves quicker.


Good to know about The Lost Symbol being a good read, Warren. I too like his short chapters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day... everyone!
> 
> It's a beautiful day... oh, I think someone already sang that... but it fits! I have 2 weather programs... Apple's widget states it is 24ºC while my other one up in the menubar declares it is 81ºF. I'll go with the menubar!
> 
> I've just spent 45mins. give or take a few, catching up on missed posts. Man, miss a couple of days here and you are in for some reading...


Evening, Diane. Imagine someone new trying to start at the first posting and working his/her way to the end???? 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Marc, there are still a few of us who have read every single post in the Shang. Surprisingly, there are those who have come along recently who have tried to tell me (after 7,200 + posts within the Shang itself) what the Shang is all about. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, there are still a few of us who have read every single post in the Shang. Surprisingly, there are those who have come along recently who have tried to tell me (after 7,200 + posts) what the Shang is all about. Go figure.


Don, imagine starting today!?! By the time they got to this point, we would be far past this point. To be honest, I never thought it would have gone this far. Still, like the Mississippi, "we just keep rolling along". Paix, mon ami.

YouTube - Paul Robeson - Ol' Man River (Showboat - 1936) J.Kern O. Hammerstein II


----------



## Dreambird

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Diane. Imagine someone new trying to start at the first posting and working his/her way to the end????
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Hi Marc... I'm afraid actually reading the WHOLE entire Shang thread is beyond my comprehension... 

I have looked back here and there, but I think unless I was there from the beginning it's not something I'd try!

Life is good these days, thanks for asking... 

A few "people" and I use the term loosely, of the business type have been trying to drive me wild, I'm sure. The thing that truly amazes me... is how badly they've failed! They get a rise out of me and then I'm OK so tptptptp to them!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Hi Marc... I'm afraid actually reading the WHOLE entire Shang thread is beyond my comprehension...
> 
> I have looked back here and there, but I think unless I was there from the beginning it's not something I'd try!
> 
> Life is good these days, thanks for asking...
> 
> A few "people" and I use the term loosely, of the business type have been trying to drive me wild, I'm sure. The thing that truly amazes me... is how badly they've failed! They get a rise out of me and then I'm OK so tptptptp to them!


Evening, Diane. Reading the entire Shang thread might not be beyond your "comprehension", just your stamina or eye strength. 

Hang in there with those "business types". If you fall, fall forward. However, if you stand, stand tall. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

My eyes are tired, so it is time for me to pull the plug. I shall pass off to those to the west of me ............ which, I guess, is everyone. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well, and filled with good news to share with us. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep well.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Thought I would stop in and say hello and see how everyone was doing in The Shang. Seem like I am more of a stranger than anything now a days


----------



## SINC

Hi Steve, nice to hear from you again. Many of us were feeling that way re: your comment, "Seem like I am more of a stranger than anything now a days". Perhaps it is time for those who used to frequent here to reclaim the place?

Where are you Margaret, Elaine, Sean, Ann, Treena, and others?


----------



## overkill

Don, could not agree more  I did find the bottle of Baileys, so things have not changed that much!


----------



## SINC

Good to hear Steve, that bottle has been replaced many times in your absence.

Let's make it a toast to the real Shang.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, breakfast is ready with our infamous day before Friday Buffet. This used to be called our day after Wednesday buffet, but we've changed the menu.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for breakfast, Don. I think what makes the "Day before Friday Buffet" infamous is that it is comprised of left-overs from our "Over the Hump Day" buffet. Best not to tell anyone. Still, it was a grand way to start the day.

How are you feeling today? Tested out?


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good evening all. Thought I would stop in and say hello and see how everyone was doing in The Shang. Seem like I am more of a stranger than anything now a days


Morning, Steve. There are no real strangers here in The Shang .......... just wanderers. How is Life treating you these days?

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for breakfast, Don. I think what makes the "Day before Friday Buffet" infamous is that it is comprised of left-overs from our "Over the Hump Day" buffet. Best not to tell anyone. Still, it was a grand way to start the day.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Tested out?


I felt better yesterday than I have in weeks Marc, thanks. Although I have to admit I do feel just a bit like a pin cushion, but that too shall pass. My strength is beginning to return as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good to hear, Don. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

good morning all including the sleepy heads still zzzzzzzz!

Morning Marc, thanks for the 'day before Friday' brekkie! Let's see..... what can I have with my Timmy's... ok I'll have the cinnamon & raison bagel and a glass of OJ. Please and thank you.

It's raining cats and dogs here so no work today! How are things in your neck of woods today Marc?


----------



## sharonmac09

Big Buzz is leaving his beloved home in a couple of days to live with his new owners and Marc, do you have any recent pictures of him to share with us?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. Don't thank me for breakfast, since Don made it this morning. 18C with rain on the way here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Steve. There are no real strangers here in The Shang .......... just wanderers. How is Life treating you these days?
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


'no real strangers here in the Shang...... just wanderers'. I agree with you 100%. We are free to come and go and the Shang cannot be molded to only one particular person's liking. I love the fact that it is frequented by a diverse group of people.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sharon. Don't thank me for breakfast, since Don made it this morning. 18C with rain on the way here in St.John's. We shall see.


Okay dokey, wrong place for brekkie today! Off I go to Alberta to grab some! Thanks for redirecting me.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Sharon, Don, and Marc et al. How is everyone this morning. Nice and sunny here in Bowmanville.
Sitting with my Butter Pecan today ....


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Good morning Sharon, Don, and Marc et al. How is everyone this morning. Nice and sunny here in Bowmanville.
> Sitting with my Butter Pecan today ....


Good morning Rp! Your enjoyment of your butter pecan and french vanilla coffees are now starting to sink in me and I shall now include the specialty coffees on my grocery list. I did try the French Vanilla a while back but I'm addicted to Timmy's!

How are you today Rp?


----------



## Rps

I'm good, a bit tired, but I'll wake up soon. I find the Maxwell House French Vanilla about the best one the market. Folger's is okay if you want to try it out and not pay too much money... sometimes it's cheaper to do the Timmy's route. Do you have Country Style in Nova Scotia, they have coffee to rival Tims, but I think the last time I was down I only saw Robbin's there.


----------



## sharonmac09

Nope, just Timmy's along with a couple of independent coffee shops here in New Glasgow. So, I'll just buy some Maxwell House blends. But I wonder if the little shops have good specialty coffees..... mmmmm


----------



## Rps

I was not too far from your neck of the woods last year as I spent July in Antigonish ... you are just down the road correct?


----------



## SINC

I've been buying free trade coffee for some time now and it is great. I don't understand why Timmy's is good down east. The stuff that passes for coffee here at Tim's is swill, yet people still buy it. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Big Buzz is leaving his beloved home in a couple of days to live with his new owners and Marc, do you have any recent pictures of him to share with us?


Sharon, her is a pic of Buzz taken last night.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> I was not too far from your neck of the woods last year as I spent July in Antigonish ... you are just down the road correct?


Correct only 40 minutes drive as Antigonish is east of here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Sharon, Don, and Marc et al. How is everyone this morning. Nice and sunny here in Bowmanville.
> Sitting with my Butter Pecan today ....


Morning, Rp. I shall share some of the Butter Pecan coffee with you this morning. Interesting Wild Card race in the NL, between your Braves and my Giants to try and bump off Colorado. May the best team win. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I've been buying free trade coffee for some time now and it is great. I don't understand why Timmy's is good down east. The stuff that passes for coffee here at Tim's is swill, yet people still buy it. Go figure.


You know Don, I really think Tim's is at the "cultural" stage. I have friends who come up from the States and are amazed at the number of shops. When my son lived in Cambridge you could literally drive out of one Tim's and into another. I think Hamilton grows the things like weeds. In fact Bowmanville is the only town I know that only has just one store in it .... amazing. The more they build the better they do. For me, Country Style's coffee is just as good, and I agree local shops can have great product. Personally I have always liked The Second Cup as a chain, but there is a new one in our area lately called Coffee Culture, it is very nice. Still, when you have the time, nothing beats a good blend and a French Press.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I've been buying free trade coffee for some time now and it is great. I don't understand why Timmy's is good down east. The stuff that passes for coffee here at Tim's is swill, yet people still buy it. Go figure.


Don, we do the same here re "free trade coffee", and we support a farmer's coop down in Central America which plants and harvests the beans in an environmentally-friendly manner and does not employ child labor. The store here in St.John's buys their beans and roasts them itself.

My wife would agree with your view of TH's coffee ............... but I like it if I can get a freshly made oatmeal raisin cookie to help flatten the bitter aftertaste of their coffee.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I've been buying free trade coffee for some time now and it is great. I don't understand why Timmy's is good down east. The stuff that passes for coffee here at Tim's is swill, yet people still buy it. Go figure.





Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. I shall share some of the Butter Pecan coffee with you this morning. Interesting Wild Card race in the NL, between your Braves and my Giants to try and bump off Colorado. May the best team win. Paix, mon ami.


They problem with both teams is that they don't play each other in the final 10 games, so no "bonus games", you must, then, win everyone or it's done. Actually who I feel sorry for is the Cubs, 10 game out but 8 in the WC.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning All!

Nice to see so many around this morning.

I am a big fan of Tim Horton's coffee. It's my treat. Starbucks et al are all good (and expensive) but I keep returning to Timmy's. Whatever their standard blend is, fits just right with my taste buds. 

I was also completely amazed at how MANY T H locations there are in the Maritimes. They all seem to be doing a fair to fabulous business too! 

Thanks for Breakfast Don - It'll go good with my Timmy's (with coconut syrup) 

Cheers all - back to homework - I'm working on my 5th iteration (reiteration?) of the same piece...still not happy with it....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Keep at it and maybe we shall send you some TH's coffee to keep you going.


----------



## Sonal

What I have found about Tim Horton's coffee (I'm a fan) is that people who like mild-roast coffees tend to like it a lot. 

But people who prefer a dark roast cannot stand it.


----------



## Rps

Morning Kim, just thought I would say hi.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> What I have found about Tim Horton's coffee (I'm a fan) is that people who like mild-roast coffees tend to like it a lot.
> 
> But people who prefer a dark roast cannot stand it.


Bingo! So that's why it tastes like swill to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> What I have found about Tim Horton's coffee (I'm a fan) is that people who like mild-roast coffees tend to like it a lot.
> 
> But people who prefer a dark roast cannot stand it.


Morning, Sonal. An interesting take on TH coffee. I do like it early in the morning. 

So, how is Life treating you today? Less hectic, I hope. If not ............ well, there is always a cup of Sonal Special herbal tea ............ and a couple of hours in the Relaxation Spa and Meditation Grotto.


----------



## Sonal

It's been a rough morning, Marc, and it's only 10 AM here. 

Herbal tea would be well received, but I think I will have to book in for time in the Grotto sometime next March.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's been a rough morning, Marc, and it's only 10 AM here.
> 
> Herbal tea would be well received, but I think I will have to book in for time in the Grotto sometime next March.


Sorry to hear of this hectic pace, Sonal. You have been going strong for days/weeks/months now. Hang in there, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Aaaarggghhh...
I'll have a merciful cup of that Sonal Special Herbal Tea please...

I JUST wrecked an almost complete piece with an aberrant liquid marker.....I despise these things - when they work right they are great, when they fail - they fail BIG TIME. 

I can't salvage it - can't mask it - can't "work it in" ....MUST start all over...that's about 7 hours of work down the poopy shute. FLUSH!!

Deep Breath......

...and tool change! (pencil crayons are less deviant)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of this miscue, Kim. Herbal tea coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got a call from the Premier's Office. There will be a ceremony to present my award on Oct. 1st .......... but it will not be at Confederation Building, where Premier Williams has his office. So, I have selected a classroom at a local ABE Level I program at which I volunteer. Does not look as if Premier Williams will even be there, so it won't hit the news. There goes my 15 minutes of fame. Such is Life. 

So, everything at the Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den will be free all day for all who come. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have put on a fresh pot of coffee for those who need to keep working, and a pot of herbal tea for those who want to relax. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I have put on a fresh pot of coffee for those who need to keep working, and a pot of herbal tea for those who want to relax. Enjoy.


WHAT? No cold beer? Sheesh.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Got a call from the Premier's Office. There will be a ceremony to present my award on Oct. 1st .......... but it will not be at Confederation Building, where Premier Williams has his office. So, I have selected a classroom at a local ABE Level I program at which I volunteer. Does not look as if Premier Williams will even be there, so it won't hit the news. There goes my 15 minutes of fame. Such is Life.
> 
> So, everything at the Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den will be free all day for all who come. Enjoy.





Dr.G. said:


> I have put on a fresh pot of coffee for those who need to keep working, and a pot of herbal tea for those who want to relax. Enjoy.


Again congrats on the award Marc and it is too bad that it wouldn't be presented at the prestigious Confederation Building. Oh well... but still the award is an prestigious achievement. I would like to catch a glimpse of the award and if you don't mind can you please email me a pic? 

Thanks for invite to the Cafe and Doxie Den. I shall enjoy the relaxing atmosphere there after a long day here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> WHAT? No cold beer? Sheesh.


Beer is being served at The Hair of the Doxie Den once a person finishes all of their work. Remember, "Work is the curse of the drinking class", according to Karl Marx .................. or was that Groucho Marx???


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Again congrats on the award Marc and it is too bad that it wouldn't be presented at the prestigious Confederation Building. Oh well... but still the award is an prestigious achievement. I would like to catch a glimpse of the award and if you don't mind can you please email me a pic?
> 
> Thanks for invite to the Cafe and Doxie Den. I shall enjoy the relaxing atmosphere there after a long day here.


Actually, a presentation in the classroom of the ABE Level I where I volunteer is actually more fitting. 

Relax and have a beer with Don at the Doxie Den ............. on the house.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Beer is being served at The Hair of the Doxie Den once a person finishes all of their work. Remember, "Work is the curse of the drinking class", according to Karl Marx .................. or was that Groucho Marx???


Work? What's that? beejacon


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Work? What's that? beejacon


You admit to being part of the drinking class? beejacon


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> You admit to being part of the drinking class? beejacon


Sure, and why not?

Having been retired since July 21, 2001 (But who's counting?) a guy has to have something to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, a full day of work teaching has left me tired and in need of a glass of wine. So, I shall say good night to one and all, and ask the last one out of the Cafe and Den to turn off the lights. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Got a call from the Premier's Office. There will be a ceremony to present my award on Oct. 1st .......... but it will not be at Confederation Building, where Premier Williams has his office. So, I have selected a classroom at a local ABE Level I program at which I volunteer. Does not look as if Premier Williams will even be there, so it won't hit the news. There goes my 15 minutes of fame. Such is Life.
> 
> So, everything at the Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den will be free all day for all who come. Enjoy.


Congratulations on the award, Dr. G., and if it's 15 minutes of fame you are looking for ... there's always YouTube. 

I will be happy to drop in on both Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den to help with the celebrations. (The latter sounds like the type of place where you could order Butterbeer and Firewhiskey ...)


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Uh oh, nobody up yet. I guess brekkie would get cold if I made it now, so I'm off to do some work. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make some TGIF Buffet-style breakfast for everyone, and then, I too, am off to work. Strange having to go into my office for meetings. Later, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Congratulations on the award, Dr. G., and if it's 15 minutes of fame you are looking for ... there's always YouTube.
> 
> I will be happy to drop in on both Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den to help with the celebrations. (The latter sounds like the type of place where you could order Butterbeer and Firewhiskey ...)


Good idea. Enjoy yourself at our two venues. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Marc, it must have been a quick meeting as you weren't gone all that long. I liked short meetings best when I was working. One got a real feeling of accomplishment versus those that dragged on and on. And come to think of it, those ones in the board room at 333 King St. in Toronto were the worst.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for Breakfast Marc and again, Congratulations on the award - I wouldn't mind seeing a photo of too - if and when possible. 

Kacey and I went to see Michael Losier (Law of Attraction) speak last night. It was interesting and frightening at the same time. While what he was saying made sense because it is merely common sense, mapped out, branded and articulated, it was also a bit unnerving to watch the interaction between him and (what he required of) his audience. 

We all had to speak/respond in unison to his speaking points...or repeat/parrot what he said - like affirmations. I couldn't shake how I felt I was in a church with the congregation speaking in response to the minister's prompting...eeesssh.... if not a religion then maybe a CULT?....

I can think for myself thanks, but for the lost sheep that can't - maybe this is the kind of guidance they can use...hopefully they can afford to pay for it...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, it must have been a quick meeting as you weren't gone all that long. I liked short meetings best when I was working. One got a real feeling of accomplishment versus those that dragged on and on. And come to think of it, those ones in the board room at 333 King St. in Toronto were the worst.


Don, I just got back from the meeting. Boring ................. XX) :yawn:
Nothing accomplished ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for Breakfast Marc and again, Congratulations on the award - I wouldn't mind seeing a photo of too - if and when possible.
> 
> Kacey and I went to see Michael Losier (Law of Attraction) speak last night. It was interesting and frightening at the same time. While what he was saying made sense because it is merely common sense, mapped out, branded and articulated, it was also a bit unnerving to watch the interaction between him and (what he required of) his audience.
> 
> We all had to speak/respond in unison to his speaking points...or repeat/parrot what he said - like affirmations. I couldn't shake how I felt I was in a church with the congregation speaking in response to the minister's prompting...eeesssh.... if not a religion then maybe a CULT?....
> 
> I can think for myself thanks, but for the lost sheep that can't - maybe this is the kind of guidance they can use...hopefully they can afford to pay for it...


Morning, Kim. I guess I am "old school", since I know little of Michael Losier's Law of Attraction.

How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Kim and Don, how are you today. I, too, Marc am of the unwashed as I have never heard of Mr. Losier. Let me guess, take his course and you are on the way to riches: emotional and economic.

What is it Buffet states: Be wary when others are daring, and daring when other are wary ....


----------



## SINC

I'm afraid I too have little regard for the likes of a Losier. I've seen too many of these "hype their book" types that hoodwink the audience into their grand scams a la Tony Robbins.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all!

Thanks for the brekkie, Marc!

I'm in the same generation as Kim and I had to google both Micheal Losier and Law of Attraction. Never heard of him! Because Kim as in her nature is game for most new things, she attended it out of curiousity. Thankfully, she didn't come out brainwashed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, Kim and Don, how are you today. I, too, Marc am of the unwashed as I have never heard of Mr. Losier. Let me guess, take his course and you are on the way to riches: emotional and economic.
> 
> What is it Buffet states: Be wary when others are daring, and daring when other are wary ....


Afternoon, Rp. Who would not want to attract more of what we want? YouTube - Law of Attraction - Michael Losier (Making the Secret Work)

Good point re the Buffet quote.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm afraid I too have little regard for the likes of a Losier. I've seen too many of these "hype their book" types that hoodwink the audience into their grand scams a la Tony Robbins.


Losier makes some sense, albeit common sense. Tony Robbins puts me on edge for some reason.

YouTube - Tony Robbins: Why we do what we do, and how we can do it better


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Thanks for the brekkie, Marc!
> 
> I'm in the same generation as Kim and I had to google both Micheal Losier and Law of Attraction. Never heard of him! Because Kim as in her nature is game for most new things, she attended it out of curiousity. Thankfully, she didn't come out brainwashed!


Afternoon, Sharon. I don't see Losier as the leader of a cult. As Don says, he is there to hype his book. 

So, how are you today? Foggy where you are as it is here?


----------



## KC4

SnOrt! 

I attended it because my sister-in-law is a new "disciple" of Losier's and asked me to attend...so being the supportive sister I am, I went...

The hilariously funny and ironic thing now is that because I absentmindedly Twittered about how "I went to see Losier and found him interesting and scary".....I wound up ATTRACTING a bunch more of his disciples to follow me - so I've been blocking them left and right - Just as Losier SAID ...giving our attention to something even in a negative way is going to attract that same thing....:lmao::lmao::lmao:

I'm getting what I deserve. Just hope the followers soon get my "vibe" that I don't want them following me.


----------



## MLeh

Interesting discussion regarding Losier. I too had to google.

Seems the sort of thing I'd want to avoid, myself, especially the 'repeating the correct response in unison' bit.

But then, many people are sheep, and generally feel most comfortable in situations where they feel they are part of the crowd.

Words that make me run the other way: "Easy" "Formula" "Want"

(If more people could learn to distinguish the difference between what they really _need_ and what they just _want_, this ol' world would be a lot better off.)


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm getting what I deserve. Just hope the followers soon get my "vibe" that I don't want them following me. " Kim, since we are not allowed to use pepper spray in public, many people use mouth fresheners to ward off cult-members. I did not realize that there was that much of a following for Losier. Sounds strange.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> (If more people could learn to distinguish the difference between what they really _need_ and what they just _want_, this ol' world would be a lot better off.)


Amen, Elaine.

How is Life treating your wants/needs today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, G-Man. An interesting personal perspective on Losier.

How are you today?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Pretty good. Yourself?
> 
> Please just call me Garett. Nick names are bad luck.
> 
> 
> If you would have seen Michael years ago in Victoria, you probably would have avoided him. He was the ongoing disaster. If anything bad happened, it seemed to happen to him. He was so sick, miserable, depressed, and stressed out. It was a long time ago.
> 
> Never in my wildest dreams would I have thought that he would have been able to get his life together, let alone make it big and help others long the way. I've dug his book up out of the pile and after this weekend business seminar I will take another look at it.
> 
> I used to think he was the most likely to commit suicide, not succeed.
> 
> If he can turn his life around so dramatically, it's worth listening to what he has to say I would think.


Well, Garett, you will be G-Man, The Shang's Wonder Man, when you don your costume and ward off evil doers. Watch for the big G in the clouds, much like the bat symbol. Still, as you request, it shall be Garett under normal circumstances.

Good to see any person's life turn around. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Amen, Elaine.
> 
> How is Life treating your wants/needs today?


It's not so much how life is treating me, as how I'm treating life, Marc. 

My only complaints would be first world complaints - complaining about what I have - and generally having too much of it at that. Therefore, I really have nothing to complain about.

As far as Losier goes ... I have a theory on most of these 'self help' gurus, which is probably a little too pragmatic for general consumption.

It all comes down to goals and motivations, really.

It goes something like this:

1. Find some 'motherhood' type statement that is hard to dispute. In Losier's case this would be the premise of the benefits of positive reinforcement. It's hardly a world shaking revelation, but sometimes people forget the simple truths in the hustle and bustle of everyday life.

2. Build a 'system' that starts with this simple premise. Whenever anyone disputes the validity of your work, point back to the simple premise and ask people if they disagree with that. Through the power of persuasion and repetition you can get people to believe in your 'system'.

3. Appeal to people's greed and laziness. Offer them 'easy' 'quick' and 'effortless'. Ideally right up a set of 'simple rules' for people to follow.

4. Sell books and charge people to come to your seminars. Reinforce the 'simple rules'. Become rich and famous.

So, I'm not opposed to the original premise - positive reinforcement. The rest of it ... let's just say I'm a wee bit leery. Depends upon the end goal, of both the initiator and the adherents. 

I'm a very goal oriented person. I am constantly examining goals and motivations. Sometimes I wonder about the goals of the self-help gurus and the motivations of their followers.


----------



## sharonmac09

Vicki says hi to the shang gang members and to her beloved Bridget and her pups!


----------



## KC4

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning Shangsters!
> 
> He used to be very very fat, insecure, broke, and his life was a load of endless trouble. He had unbelievably bad luck. Then he started to study success and his bad luck started to go away. I knew him way back when I lived in Victoria. After a while, he began teaching his success principles to people and their lives started to improve too.
> 
> Way to go Michael, you've sure come a long way! Great to see it. :clap:


Hey Garrett,,
You are right, Michael stated that he did have a rough time earlier and since (using his principles of attraction) has gained what he wanted and lost what he doesn't (i.e 70 lbs) 

His basic message is as sound as common sense, because it IS common sense. Those that aren't in touch with their own internal store of common sense would undoubtedly benefit from his principles. 

It's the loosely veiled pyramid scheme of money making Coaches, trainers, trainees and followers etc that makes me uneasy. 



MLeh said:


> I
> 
> It all comes down to goals and motivations, really.
> 
> It goes something like this:
> 
> 1. Find some 'motherhood' type statement that is hard to dispute. In Losier's case this would be the premise of the benefits of positive reinforcement. It's hardly a world shaking revelation, but sometimes people forget the simple truths in the hustle and bustle of everyday life.
> 
> 2. Build a 'system' that starts with this simple premise. Whenever anyone disputes the validity of your work, point back to the simple premise and ask people if they disagree with that. Through the power of persuasion and repetition you can get people to believe in your 'system'.
> 
> 3. Appeal to people's greed and laziness. Offer them 'easy' 'quick' and 'effortless'. Ideally right up a set of 'simple rules' for people to follow.
> 
> 4. Sell books and charge people to come to your seminars. Reinforce the 'simple rules'. Become rich and famous.
> 
> So, I'm not opposed to the original premise - positive reinforcement. The rest of it ... let's just say I'm a wee bit leery. Depends upon the end goal, of both the initiator and the adherents.
> 
> I'm a very goal oriented person. I am constantly examining goals and motivations. Sometimes I wonder about the goals of the self-help gurus and the motivations of their followers.


Agreed. 
For the sake of my sister-in law, I have been to witness the supreme being, politely shook his hand, bought a signed book and visited all the cling-on booths selling related products and services. Been there, done that. Over and Out.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Vicki says hi to the shang gang members and to her beloved Bridget and her pups!


Sharon, tell Vicki I said hello. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night from here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. We have not heard from you for a few days, so I hope all is well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

A special good night to Lois (aka Lotus) who has not been here in The Shang for a long while. I hope this finds you well. Paix, mon cher amie.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Vicki says hi to the shang gang members and to her beloved Bridget and her pups!


Frankly, I just don't get this rely message from others stuff. Reminds me of smoke signals being relayed from hill to hill. No point to it whatsoever. If you don't care enough to post here in person, forget sending a messenger. Or worse, being the messenger.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Off to school in a moment. Just thought I'd drop in to leave some coffee/tea and breakfast treats for the Shang, say hello and see ya later!

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, et all.

School on a Saturday? That's too much to take! Do you at least have a recess?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Don & Kim.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Shang gang!

Thanks for the Timmy's coffee, Kim! How's everything at your end? It sure has been a long week hasn't it?

Good morning Sonal! Are you finally taking a break from the troublesome tenants today?


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Sonal! Are you finally taking a break from the troublesome tenants today?


I hope so, but I can never tell when my superintendent will call with an issue.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, et all.
> 
> School on a Saturday? That's too much to take! Do you at least have a recess?


Ditto! I look forward to weekends because of the absence of classes!

A good morning to all. The wind is blowing briskly here and apparently from all directions at once; I am getting snappy breezes in through my north-facing, east-facing _and_ south-facing windows! 

Off to a thrift store clothing sale, then a meal at my favourite cafe and then the library to get some school work done.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sonal said:


> I hope so, but I can never tell when my superintendent will call with an issue.


Perhaps you can call him with feigned sickness in your voice and plead exhaustion!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. We took the dogs out for a run this morning and then started to give them all a bath. What a mess!!!!!!! Even little Buzz is getting a bath, in that he goes to his new home in about three hours. We shall miss him. Hard to believe that he was born 13 weeks ago and weighed about 12 ounces. He is about 14 pounds now. How time flies. Here is Buzz with his mom using him as a pillow.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. We took the dogs out for a run this morning and then started to give them all a bath. What a mess!!!!!!! Even little Buzz is getting a bath, in that he goes to his new home in about three hours. We shall miss him. Hard to believe that he was born 13 weeks ago and weighed about 12 ounces. He is about 14 pounds now. How time flies. Here is Buzz with his mom using him as a pillow.


Yes, I shall miss Buzz too. In fact I miss his siblings also. But as you say, life must go on. Thanks for the farewell pics of the pups and even though the pics tug at my heart, I'm happy to see that they are being adopted by loving families. Did you say awhile back that Buzz is being adopted by a local family? I can't recall.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Yes, I shall miss Buzz too. In fact I miss his siblings also. But as you say, life must go on. Thanks for the farewell pics of the pups and even though the pics tug at my heart, I'm happy to see that they are being adopted by loving families. Did you say awhile back that Buzz is being adopted by a local family? I can't recall.


Yes, he is going to live about 6 blocks from here, and the we are the god parents to the children in this family. They visit every couple of weeks so we will watch him grow. Such is the Circle of Life.

Guess I fell down on my duties to make breakfast, so I shall make up for it with a fine lunch. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, seeing that the Giants are just about out of the wild card race, I shall root for your Braves. Five years in Georgia have earned me the right to root for them now. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, et all.
> 
> School on a Saturday? That's too much to take! Do you at least have a recess?


:lmao:Nah, they replaced recesses with coffee breaks!


sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Shang gang!
> 
> How's everything at your end? It sure has been a long week hasn't it?


Yes, long week for sure and a lot of issues, activities and work to deal with. At least I haven't started to eat my wax crayons yet. 



Dr.G. said:


> Yes, he is going to live about 6 blocks from here, and the we are the god parents to the children in this family. They visit every couple of weeks so we will watch him grow. Such is the Circle of Life.
> .


That's great to hear that you will still be somewhat "related" to the Buzz man and will be able to watch him grow and learn. Have you kept in direct contact with any other of your pups (that you haven't kept for yourself)? 

When does show season start? Are you actively showing them?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a cute little video clip of a French Bulldog pup trying to roll over. 

Pets on Yahoo! Canada on Yahoo! Video


----------



## Dr.G.

"That's great to hear that you will still be somewhat "related" to the Buzz man and will be able to watch him grow and learn. Have you kept in direct contact with any other of your pups (that you haven't kept for yourself)? 

When does show season start? Are you actively showing them? " 

Kim, yes, it was hard to let him go, but he is going to do well in his new home. We are in touch with most of the owners of our pups, but some don't contact us as much as we would like, since we love to see pics of how they are growing.

The show season starts here in St. John's in early Nov. Gracie, Bridget's sister, is the dog who will be shown the most, since she is Canada's #3 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund so far this year.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. We took the dogs out for a run this morning and then started to give them all a bath. What a mess!!!!!!! Even little Buzz is getting a bath, in that he goes to his new home in about three hours. We shall miss him. Hard to believe that he was born 13 weeks ago and weighed about 12 ounces. He is about 14 pounds now. How time flies. Here is Buzz with his mom using him as a pillow.


What a cutie! Glad to hear you will not lose him completely when he goes to his new home.



KC4 said:


> *snip*
> Yes, long week for sure and a lot of issues, activities and work to deal with. At least I haven't started to eat my wax crayons yet.


See if you can still say that round about mid-semester ...


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> What a cutie! Glad to hear you will not lose him completely when he goes to his new home.


 True. That is the hardest part of raising dogs. You are there when they are born, and then have to see them off to their new homes. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Tis getting late, and it's time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you and Adam well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

G'night, Dr. G.!


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep well.


----------



## KC4

Night all...
See you in the a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine Sunday brunch awaits you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, looks like Atlanta got hot at just the right time. They are only 2 1/2 games out of the wild card spot. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

good morning to the sleepy heads who haven't quite woke up yet!

Good morning Marc!
Thanks for the brunch.

I'm leaving for work in about one hour as we now are trying to make up for lost days due to inclement weather. It has been awhile since we worked on Sundays. In fact we don't usually work on weekends. Oh well, such is life.

You'all have a nice day!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> good morning to the sleepy heads who haven't quite woke up yet!
> 
> Good morning Marc!
> Thanks for the brunch.
> 
> I'm leaving for work in about one hour as we now are trying to make up for lost days due to inclement weather. It has been awhile since we worked on Sundays. In fact we don't usually work on weekends. Oh well, such is life.
> 
> You'all have a nice day!


Morning, Sharon. Good luck at work. Remember, we deliver coffee. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, looks like Atlanta got hot at just the right time. They are only 2 1/2 games out of the wild card spot. We shall see.


Good morning all, Marc I think the schedule is curious in this. Both teams will be playing a clinched club and a club which "shoulda-coulda". So I think it is over as the Braves will have to sweep and the Rockies only need to split. But it will be fun to watch. No sure how the Phillies will want to play, but the Dodgers will most certainly try to win all the remaining games .... should be fun to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all, Marc I think the schedule is curious in this. Both teams will be playing a clinched club and a club which "shoulda-coulda". So I think it is over as the Braves will have to sweep and the Rockies only need to split. But it will be fun to watch. No sure how the Phillies will want to play, but the Dodgers will most certainly try to win all the remaining games .... should be fun to watch.


True, Rp. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning men, et al. I am up late for me. The high winds kept me awake from 2:00 to 4:00 am., so I used the time to catch up on some work. Then back to bed once it died down a bit. It is still very windy though this morning.

I'm afraid I can't join in the baseball excitement. I find the game similar to watching paint dry. Now the CFL is another matter and I thoroughly enjoyed my Riders kicking some Eskimo butt yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, I'm a big Roughies fan myself, but I like the grace of baseball. We used to have it in hockey but those days are long gone .


----------



## SINC

I concur with the hockey rp. I forget exactly when I gave up watching after they expanded the original six. I think it was about when they added the 126th team to the NHL.


----------



## Rps

I don't mean to sound like an old codger, but I remember when they used to describe a hockey game and talk about the "tremendous" skating and speed of the game ... when was the last time you heard that other than from Foster's play by play?


----------



## SINC

Say Marc, isn't today Yom Kippur? You haven't mentioned it so I thought I would.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I don't mean to sound like an old codger, but I remember when they used to describe a hockey game and talk about the "tremendous" skating and speed of the game ... when was the last time you heard that other than from Foster's play by play?


Yeah, I can relate. My two favourite Fosters were Hewitt and Brooks.


----------



## Rps

Don, I think Yom Kippur is tomorrow, tonight is Kol Nidre.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, I think Yom Kippur is tomorrow, tonight is Kol Nidre.



Yom Kippur 2009:

In 2009 Yom Kippur (Jewish Day of Atonement) begins at sundown on Sunday September 27 and ends at nightfall on Monday September 28.

I rest my case.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Hope all is well with everyone today. 

I'm not much of a Sport's Fan - my Sister obviously got my share of the sports loving genes in the family - she LOVES most sports, especially Baseball. I can barely keep the team names straight and what sport they compete in, let alone knowing the rules, players and stats. ...

So when they all converge at our place to watch key games on our TV, I happily busy myself cooking for and feeding the sports fans. A win-win if you ask me....no matter what team wins.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I'm not much of a Sport's Fan - my Sister obviously got my share of the sports loving genes in the family - she LOVES most sports, especially Baseball. I can barely keep the team names straight and what sport they compete in, let alone knowing the rules, players and stats. ...
> 
> So when they all converge at our place to watch key games on our TV, I happily busy myself cooking for and feeding the sports fans. A win-win if you ask me....no matter what team wins.


This is a strategy that I use when invited to get togethers centred on a sport I don't particularly follow or enjoy. (NFL football for example.)

By offering to whip up some goodies, I am being sociable by being there, but happily distracted doing something that interests me. And I can't deny getting appreciative comments on the grub hurts either.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> This is a strategy that I use when invited to get togethers centred on a sport I don't particularly follow or enjoy. (NFL football for example.)
> 
> By offering to whip up some goodies, I am being sociable by being there, but happily distracted doing something that interests me. And I can't deny getting appreciative comments on the grub hurts either.


Yes Don, but don't forget, you could cook a banquet for 100 in the amount of time it takes to play a televised NFL game .... They should change the two minute warning to the two hour warning ... soon they will rival the NBA....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Say Marc, isn't today Yom Kippur? You haven't mentioned it so I thought I would.


Don, since this is a Jewish day of fasting, prayer and reflection, rather than a holiday, I did not feel it appropriate to mention it. Shalom, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yom Kippur 2009:
> 
> In 2009 Yom Kippur (Jewish Day of Atonement) begins at sundown on Sunday September 27 and ends at nightfall on Monday September 28.
> 
> I rest my case.


Don is correct. The Kol Nidre services would begin just prior to sunset, wherever one is located, and Yom Kippur, this year, goes from sunset this evening to sunset tomorrow night. Shalom.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Kim, I don't care for most sports but I'll come over and watch whatever to partake in your cooking! 



SINC said:


> Morning men, et al. I am up late for me. The high winds kept me awake from 2:00 to 4:00 am., so I used the time to catch up on some work. Then back to bed once it died down a bit. It is still very windy though this morning.


Wasn't that something, Don?
Hit here a bit earlier I think. Not too windy anymore... a stiff breeze I'd call it but I'm in a protected part of town. 

What kills me is the temperature... dropped from highs of 92ºF just days ago to 52ºF right now. I was just saying a couple of days ago rather wistfully that I wished the warm weather wouldn't end. C'est la vie!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

I largely lost interest in sports once I no longer had to cover them for any newspaper ... just as well as I do not have cable at the moment anyway.

Spent the day so far rushing around trying futilely to catch up with my To Do list. Some of it did get done, but not as much as I'd hoped. Ah well ... the day is nowhere near over yet!

We had clouds and chilly weather this morning but the clouds have now largely blown away and the sun is beaming down on us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. 

Diane, my wife is from Calgary and she could not sleep the first year or so she was her with the sound of the winds pounding against the side of the house and the fog horns from St.John's Harbor. Not, gusts of 120km/h wake me up but she sleeps like a baby.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> I largely lost interest in sports once I no longer had to cover them for any newspaper ... just as well as I do not have cable at the moment anyway.
> 
> Spent the day so far rushing around trying futilely to catch up with my To Do list. Some of it did get done, but not as much as I'd hoped. Ah well ... the day is nowhere near over yet!
> 
> We had clouds and chilly weather this morning but the clouds have now largely blown away and the sun is beaming down on us.


Mona, if you do finish up your "to do list", I still have loads on mine that you could help out with ............... if you felt so inclined. Do you know how to groom a doxie? Do you know how to get oil stains off of the garage floor? Might you clean out my gutters or clean the outside of the windows of the house? If so ...................... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some of the latest one-liners from last night's show at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. Enjoy.

1. Two antennas met on a roof, fell in love and got married. The ceremony
wasn't much, but the reception was excellent.

2. A jumper cable walks into a bar. The bartender says, "I'll serve you, but
don't start anything."

3. Two peanuts walk into a bar, and one was a salted.

4. A dyslexic man walks into a bra.

5. A man walks into a bar with a slab of asphalt under his arm and says: "A beer please, and one for the road."

6. Two cannibals are eating a clown. One says to the other: "Does this taste funny to you?"

7. "Doc, I can't stop singing 'The Green, Green Grass of Home.'"
"That sounds like Tom Jones Syndrome."
"Is it common?"
"Well, It's Not Unusual."

8. Two cows are standing next to each other in a field. Daisy says to Dolly, "I was artificially inseminated this morning." "I don't believe you," says Dolly. "It's true, no bull!" exclaims Daisy.

9. An invisible man marries an invisible woman. The kids were nothing to look at either.

10. Deja Moo: The feeling that you've heard this bull before.

11. I went to buy some camouflage trousers the other day but I couldn't find any.

12. I went to a seafood disco last week...and pulled a mussel.

13. What do you call a fish with no eyes? A fsh.

14. Two fish swim into a concrete wall. The one turns to the other and says
"Dam!".

15. Two Eskimos sitting in a kayak were chilly, so they lit a fire in the craft. Unsurprisingly it sank, proving once again that you can't have your kayak and heat it too.

16. A group of chess enthusiasts checked into a hotel and were standing in the lobby discussing their recent tournament victories. After about an hour, the manager came out of the office and asked them to disperse. "But why," they asked, as they moved off. "Because", he said, "I can't stand chess-nuts
boasting in an open foyer."


----------



## Dreambird

*lol** Marc... this one works better when spoken than written but:

M R Fish!
M R not Fish!
C D B D I's?
M R Fish!

As for the wind, I think you folks get more of it and more often... here it blows in like a train wreck sometimes!  I will however feel better (and warmer) once the entrance door phase of my renovations are done. It's been delayed a bit because the contractor is busy and backed up due to hail damage repairs from the wild, stormy "non-summer" we had a couple of months back...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> *lol** Marc... this one works better when spoken than written but:
> 
> M R Fish!
> M R not Fish!
> C D B D I's?
> M R Fish!
> 
> As for the wind, I think you folks get more of it and more often... here it blows in like a train wreck sometimes!  I will however feel better (and warmer) once the entrance door phase of my renovations are done. It's been delayed a bit because the contractor is busy and backed up due to hail damage repairs from the wild, stormy "non-summer" we had a couple of months back...


Good one, Diane. You could be our headliner next week.

Good luck with the renos. We are done for this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just sent this to me. Cute.


HEMA is a Dutch department store. The first store opened on November 4, 1926, in Amsterdam. Now there are 150 stores all over the Netherlands. Take a look at HEMA's product page. You can't order anything and it's in Dutch, but just wait a couple of seconds and watch what happens.

Don't click on any of the items in the picture, just wait and see what happens.

This company has a sense of humor and a great computer programmer.

HEMA - online winkelen


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine breakfast waiting for you, with special Sept. harvest fruits, and your special blend of coffee and tea. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the brekkie. At only 1 this morning, we barely avoided frost last night. For the first time in a very long time, I slept nine straight hours last night. Things are getting back to normal.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc! 

Another rainy day today and therefore no work! 

I have an important appointment with the audiologist this morning and in a couple of hours I shall be wearing my new hearing aid. Hopefully the new technology will enable me to hear new and improved sounds! Wish me luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the brekkie. At only 1 this morning, we barely avoided frost last night. For the first time in a very long time, I slept nine straight hours last night. Things are getting back to normal.


Morning, Don. Good to hear of your restful sleep .............. not good to hear about the frost. Are your leaves starting to turn colors yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc!
> 
> Another rainy day today and therefore no work!
> 
> I have an important appointment with the audiologist this morning and in a couple of hours I shall be wearing my new hearing aid. Hopefully the new technology will enable me to hear new and improved sounds! Wish me luck!


Morning, Sharon. Good luck with your new hearing aid.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Good to hear of your restful sleep .............. not good to hear about the frost. Are your leaves starting to turn colors yet?


Starting to turn colour? Nope, they've turned and fallen to the ground in many areas. I will take a few shots later today to show you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Starting to turn colour? Nope, they've turned and fallen to the ground in many areas. I will take a few shots later today to show you.


Wow! Is this early for you? Some leaves here are starting to turn colors, but the only leaves on the ground are green leaves that have been blown off of the trees with our rain and wind storms last week.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow! Is this early for you? Some leaves here are starting to turn colors, but the only leaves on the ground are green leaves that have been blown off of the trees with our rain and wind storms last week.


No Marc, it is not early. Some years all leaves are gone by September's end. While we have some trees that are still mostly green leaves, they are in the minority. In another couple of weeks, the trees will be barren. Many are already out raking leaves and bags of them sit on the curbside.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Don and Marc et al: Will be a quiet day here today. Say Don how did the Roughies do this week end, I missed the game [ I thought they played ]. Argos are going nowhere this year .... 

Marc, I think that blown call in the Cards game potentially put the Braves out of the Wild Card ... you watch they will be 1 game behind in the final standings all due to that call of out at 1st base. The Rockies stole that one.

Watched some NFL [ No Fun League ] last night ... You know Queen's first taught the American colleges football many many years ago ... I think they need to go down and give them a refresher. For those who think Baseball is boring, watch an average NFL game on television .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, it is not early. Some years all leaves are gone by September's end. While we have some trees that are still mostly green leaves, they are in the minority. In another couple of weeks, the trees will be barren. Many are already out raking leaves and bags of them sit on the curbside.


I recall Deborah saying that this was the case for Calgary. Here in St.John's, leaf raking begins in ernest after Remembrance Day.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Good morning Don and Marc et al: Will be a quiet day here today. Say Don how did the Roughies do this week end, I missed the game [ I thought they played ]. Argos are going nowhere this year ....


rp, I am so happy to report the Riders knocked off the Eskimos by a score of 23 to 20. YES!

And it was a great game that went back and forth all afternoon.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

A wet and windy good morning to all! The leaves are falling here in Niagara but most trees still have more leaves than bare branches. It's nearly 10 a.m. here but you'd never know it by the light levels! There's definitely some heavy cloud layers between us and the sun. And as windy as it is on the ground, it must be considerably worse higher up ... the clouds are scudding by at an amazing speed.

Off to jump-start my day -- have some volunteer work this morning and then a class this afternoon. Project deadlines are creeping ever closer ... :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Don and Marc et al: Will be a quiet day here today. Say Don how did the Roughies do this week end, I missed the game [ I thought they played ]. Argos are going nowhere this year ....
> 
> Marc, I think that blown call in the Cards game potentially put the Braves out of the Wild Card ... you watch they will be 1 game behind in the final standings all due to that call of out at 1st base. The Rockies stole that one.
> 
> Watched some NFL [ No Fun League ] last night ... You know Queen's first taught the American colleges football many many years ago ... I think they need to go down and give them a refresher. For those who think Baseball is boring, watch an average NFL game on television .


Morning, Rp. I shall have to watch the highlights of that "blown call" on Sportscenter. Actually, I would rather watch a half hour of highlights than to sit through nearly 3 hours of a baseball game. I will watch the first and last couple of innings if the game is of interest. 

Too many commercials on TV to watch football. Hockey and basketball will hold my interest for most of the game if there are teams of interest to me.

So, hiow is Life treating you on this fine Fall day? What of your academic work? Nearly compete?


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> A wet and windy good morning to all! The leaves are falling here in Niagara but most trees still have more leaves than bare branches. It's nearly 10 a.m. here but you'd never know it by the light levels! There's definitely some heavy cloud layers between us and the sun. And as windy as it is on the ground, it must be considerably worse higher up ... the clouds are scudding by at an amazing speed.
> 
> Off to jump-start my day -- have some volunteer work this morning and then a class this afternoon. Project deadlines are creeping ever closer ... :yikes:


Morning, Mona. Where do you volunteer?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'm just starting to pull my stuff together for my project and paper. I still have much research to review and annotate. Hopefully I can get it together for a Dec 2011 completion.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang (Yes, it IS still morning here in Alberta - but just barely)

Speaking of bare - there are already a few bare and several nearly nude trees around here - It's a combination of the wind and frost...

Boy, I sure needed a jacket going outside this morning...and it's time to retire the Birkenstocks until late Spring...I had popsicle toes this morning! 

Sharon - Good luck with the new and hopefully improved Hearing aid. 


Garrett - You dropped a zero ...the Shang is nearly 50,000 posts! Woot!


----------



## SINC

But is IS nearing 5,000 pages.


----------



## KC4

OK - I see - we have terminology confusion...
posts vs. pages vs. views..


----------



## SINC

Since the Shang is set to hold 10 posts per page, when the post count goes to 50,000 the page count becomes 5,000 at the same time. 'Twas ever thus here. This will be our fifth celebration as we held the first one at 10,000 posts and 1,000 pages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm just starting to pull my stuff together for my project and paper. I still have much research to review and annotate. Hopefully I can get it together for a Dec 2011 completion.


Good for you, Rp. It is a grind, I know all too well, but worth it when it is completed and published/utilized. Excelsior, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Gday all,
> 
> The Shang is gettin very close to the big 5000 posts.
> 
> How long would it take to read it all?
> 
> Detailed essays are expected on the Shang, It'll give the Dr something to Marc


Afternoon, Garett. "... something to Marc"?????????? We have a new headliner for this weekend's "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club routine. Interested????? :heybaby::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, we are approaching 50,000 total postings. Still, the figure that amazes me is the 1,405,348 Views.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Boy, I sure needed a jacket going outside this morning...and it's time to retire the Birkenstocks until late Spring...I had popsicle toes this morning!" My wife convinced me to get a pair this Summer, and I shall wear mine until the snow comes in Dec. Then, I shall wear them around the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

"This will be our fifth celebration as we held the first one at 10,000 posts and 1,000 pages. " And, once again, the celebration will be catered by The Cafe Chez Marc, with free everything there, as well as a few free drinks and cab fare home at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Starting to turn colour? Nope, they've turned and fallen to the ground in many areas. I will take a few shots later today to show you.


Here are those shots I promised you Marc. Top looking west along the side of our home, middle looking in the opposite direction and bottom my shop with our neighbours still green trees behind. All the trees on the streets here are Maples:


----------



## Dr.G.

There are a few red leaves in our neighborhood, but nothing has started to change colors yet here, Don. I do like Fall, however, so I am in no rush for it to go ........................ since Winter follows. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A fine evening so far. I have a freshly brewed pot of herbal tea ready for one and all who might be stressed. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Good night, one and all. Sleep well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, down early tonight I see.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm just starting to pull my stuff together for my project and paper. I still have much research to review and annotate. Hopefully I can get it together for a Dec 2011 completion.


Good luck, Rps! This is for a Masters?


Good night, Marc! I will be off soon too as I am freezing! I don't remember who posted recently about having blustery winds, but they seem to have come our way -- and they are c-c-c-COLD!


----------



## SINC

'Twas I who posted about the relentless wind and it is still howling here.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> 'Twas I who posted about the relentless wind and it is still howling here.


They obviously like you better ... sometime over the past hour or two it's gotten dead quiet around here.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, time to rise and shine. The day before Hump Day brekkie is ready to go.

And thankfully, our winds seem to have abated for the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast. 
How are you this fine "The day before Hump Day"?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am just fine thanks. I am working on tomorrow's mybirdie.ca site so I can free up my day from 8:00 a.m. on today.

I have to go out and get a quote on replacing the exhaust system on my '01 Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited 4 x 4 today. After nearly 10 years of use, it has holes in the manifold pipe leading to the catalytic converter and is quite noisy. 

I will ask them to tear off the entire system and replace it with dual exhaust and a set of mellow, flow through glass pack mufflers instead. The extra porting to allow exhaust to escape will add a few miles per gallon to the vehicle's performance and the bonus will be a much nicer sound with twin exhaust.

10 years back, I would have done the work myself, but my hip no longer allows me to crawl around under my cars. I need to hire someone to install a master cylinder kit in my '49 Meteor too, but that will have to wait for next spring as there is little point in doing the work now and letting it sit all winter long in the garage.

Come to think of it, I should likely sell that creeper I still have hanging on the shop wall. Not to mention the floor jack and jack stands too. Sadly, most of my equipment and tools now sit idle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, never having had the experience to drive until I was 35, I was never into cars ............. nor did I have any aptitude in car repairs. I know what a catalytic converter does, but I could not point it out to you. Still, I am told that the way cars are made now, with so much electronics and computerized systems, certain things should not be attempted by a person without the special equipment.

Sorry to hear about your hip keeping you from these tasks.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning you'all

How are you today? Gorgeous morning so far but is calling for more rain this afternoon! oh well! I'm off to work... heigh-ho, heigh-ho off to work! 

Later.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good morning, all. It's a chilly and cloudy day here in Niagara, but at least yesterday's howling winds have died down. Have to go chat with one of my profs about my peer teaching assignment (which comes up next week, *eeek*) and then go see my tutorial assistant (and hope she's there this week ...). Then four hours until my three-hour class begins at 5 p.m. ... I'm beginning to know what a hamster on a treadmill feels like.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning you'all
> 
> How are you today? Gorgeous morning so far but is calling for more rain this afternoon! oh well! I'm off to work... heigh-ho, heigh-ho off to work!
> 
> Later.


Morning, Sharon. Good luck at work.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Good morning, all. It's a chilly and cloudy day here in Niagara, but at least yesterday's howling winds have died down. Have to go chat with one of my profs about my peer teaching assignment (which comes up next week, *eeek*) and then go see my tutorial assistant (and hope she's there this week ...). Then four hours until my three-hour class begins at 5 p.m. ... I'm beginning to know what a hamster on a treadmill feels like.


Morning, Mona. Peer teaching is a good cooperative/collaborative activity if the dyads work well together. Good luck.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for Breakfast Don... My ex used to repair/tinker with/curb cars. At times our yard looked like a wrecker's lot....some of the cars were nice or had potential (55 Chev, Goat, etc) ..but most were junk. Filling the gas tank would have doubled their value.

In honor of Rp - I tried a FV coffee yesterday morning. Nope, still don't like it....Have to give it another try though. They sure SMELL wonderful though. 

Homework and more Homework again for me today. Mona - I am getting the Hamster on a tread mill feeling too. But even when I stop, the wheel keeps turning ...thump, thump! THUMP!


----------



## Rps

Kim you should try Butter Pecan next time.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Yes, FV coffee smells great ............... and, in my opinion, tastes just as good.

Homework has to be graded, so pity the poor teachers as well.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> In honor of Rp - I tried a FV coffee yesterday morning. Nope, still don't like it....Have to give it another try though. They sure SMELL wonderful though.


I gave up on all that artificial flavour stuff a long time back. A shot of Baileys in a black coffee is as good as it gets, even in some of the swill that they try and pass off as coffee these days.

Cowboy coffee done a on campfire in the coffee can itself is still king of the coffees.


----------



## Rps

Don, now your talking!!!!!!!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone!

Hey don't knock FV, BP, or any other flavours in our favourite coffees! Don't forget about the cappuchinos, caffe lattes, expressos etc! We all have our own fave coffees and teas and sure as heck can't do without our daily morning java and tea. Timmy's is my fave in the mornings and If I don't get it.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Yes, we have a wide selection of teas and coffees for one and all at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Cameo

WhooooHooooo!!!!! I am back on a REAL machine now!! Bf finished putting my programmes onto a new hard drive and back into my laptop.

Don - I found the high res pix in my sent box in my email program. I forgot to look there, so I can recreate the one pix I lost. Once I download my CF card from my camera I can recreate the other pix I did too, wooohooooooo!!!

Dial up too slow to catch up on reading so please excuse me. I have spent the past two days running around like crazy and plan on spending tonight working on some projects I have had to put off without my computer.

Kittens are going to be great in the winter......they have taken to sleeping beside me, under the covers and on top - and they radiate a bit of heat too.

CI - Niagara is only about 1.5 hrs away from me. We had some dandy winds yesterday too - we helped my landlord put up a large tent on his tennis court as his daughter is getting married this Saturday. They had to retie it about three times before noon yesterday. It is really feeling like autumn.

I have some roads I want to photograph very soon. Leaves are turning and the colour on the hills is starting to look good.

It looks like the program I was trying to go through to fund my schooling is on hold........sigh.

I start my volunteer work though on Thursday and will continue with that regardless of whether or not I get into school.

Anyhow - I have stuff to do so have a great afternoon all!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

Rp, I was just watching the CTV news and there was a report of tornadoes hitting Bowmanville! A roof was blown off and some trees uprooted. You didn't suffer any damage did you? Hopefully you're ok.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon: We are okay. We had a tonne of rain and some high winds but it cleared out in a hurry. We were out walking at noon shortly after the storm passed and it was fine .... but that is how they work ... you can not trust what you see with Tornados ... what was weird was we did not have the green sky that normally accompanies them.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, so good to see you back on line and glad you recovered your photos. 

Sharon, you can have your Timmies fix any time you want, long as I don't have to join you. 

rp, good to hear you had no damage. I've been way to close for comfort to a couple of those things in my day and do not wish them on anyone.


----------



## Rps

Yeah Don, it was early this spring wasn't it when you were also a first hand participant?


----------



## SINC

Actually rp it was the first day of August, but who keeps track?


----------



## Dr.G.

"It looks like the program I was trying to go through to fund my schooling is on hold........sigh.

I start my volunteer work though on Thursday and will continue with that regardless of whether or not I get into school."

Evening, Jeanne. Sorry to hear about the funding. Good luck with your volunteer work.
How is Adam making out these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, having been through two tornadoes, I am glad to hear that you are OK.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Sharon, you can have your Timmies fix any time you want, long as I don't have to join you.


Me drink Timmy's with you? Oh, heck no lest you destroy the relaxed ambience of Tim Horton's!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you can always enjoy the "relaxed ambience" of the Cafe Chez Marc ................. especially since you know where we hide the Baileys.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. Last one out of the Cafe please turn off the lights. Merci. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good to see you back with your extended family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Me drink Timmy's with you? Oh, heck no lest you destroy the relaxed ambience of Tim Horton's!


Hey, it's not your company in any way, it's just that awful Timmy's coffee that keeps me away.


----------



## MaxPower

Don, have you ever heard Dennis Leary's bit on coffee? It is very crude, but somehow I think you would appreciate it. I laugh every time I hear it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We are now serving our "Over the Hump Day" breakfast for anyone already up, and it shall be there for you when you arise. Re coffee, you may have anything you want ............. other than TH's coffee. While I like there coffee with their cookies, we serve the best here at The Cafe Chez Marc. So, enjoy and get a good start to the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Don, have you ever heard Dennis Leary's bit on coffee? It is very crude, but somehow I think you would appreciate it. I laugh every time I hear it.


Warren, you will be glad to know that we DO serve "coffee flavored coffee" here in The Cafe Chez Marc. Dennis Leary would be pleased with our coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the brekkie.

Warren, no I have not heard the Leary bit on coffee. To be honest, I find him so totally vulgar that I cannot stand the man. There is no reason for any performer to have such a full time foul mouth, so I doubt I will ever hear it.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: How is everyone this morining? Don I agree with you on Leary, I'm not a prud, but if I wanted to hear someone swear hours on end I'd listen to rap music for an hour. And Marc, I'm hearing you are now stocking my French Vanilla and Butter Pecan ... I'll have a double double please.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the breakfast Marc - and I will have a coffee flavored coffee, please and thanks.

I agree Don, I quickly get turned off on a comedian who uses an excessive amount of profanity and vulgarity in their performance. To me it is the sign of a truly weak entertainer - his/her humor is not funny enough to stand on it's own and needs the shock value additive. I also have no admiration for comedians who cruelly ridicule and bully audience members to get a laugh out of the rest. 

Kacey is home sick today - nothing serious - I believe it's just a bit of a reaction from school vaccinations yesterday. Time will tell. Or as Marc would say, "We shall see". 

I cannot believe how fast the daylight portion of the day is waning. Seems to be changing at a gallop.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I agree Don, I quickly get turned off on a comedian who uses an excessive amount of profanity and vulgarity in their performance. To me it is the sign of a truly weak entertainer - his/her humor is not funny enough to stand on it's own and needs the shock value additive. I also have no admiration for comedians who cruelly ridicule and bully audience members to get a laugh out of the rest.


Kim, the one exception I made with regard to language was George Carlin who was brilliant. He used foul language, but not in the same way as Leary. Like rp said, I'm not a prude either, but enough is enough some days.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Kim, how are you today ... looks like you'll be busy. Oddly enough, it is getting darker quicker here, I guess we know what that means .... will be looking for my snow shovel. I have often thought I would like to live on a house boat. The seasons would be timed by my feet .... put my feet on the floor and if it is cold sail south until they are warm. Then slowly drift back up as long as the weather passes the floor test. Now that! is retirement.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the brekkie.
> 
> Warren, no I have not heard the Leary bit on coffee. To be honest, I find him so totally vulgar that I cannot stand the man. There is no reason for any performer to have such a full time foul mouth, so I doubt I will ever hear it.


Sinc, I have to agree with your views about Leary. I am not really into vulgarity, and don't think that it adds much to a comedy act. This is why I did not insert the YouTube clip of his coffee routine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Yes, we are getting in a special blend of French Vanilla and Butter Pecan coffee, but, to be honest, I do not know what a "double double" is, although I assume that it involves milk and sugar. I take a bit of skim milk in my coffee, or drink it black, and never use sugar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Sorry to hear of her negative reaction to her vaccine. At least she has her hedge hog to keep her company as she does homework.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the brekkie.
> 
> Warren, no I have not heard the Leary bit on coffee. To be honest, I find him so totally vulgar that I cannot stand the man. There is no reason for any performer to have such a full time foul mouth, so I doubt I will ever hear it.





Rps said:


> Good morning all: How is everyone this morining? Don I agree with you on Leary, I'm not a prud, but if I wanted to hear someone swear hours on end I'd listen to rap music for an hour. And Marc, I'm hearing you are now stocking my French Vanilla and Butter Pecan ... I'll have a double double please.


I can certainly appreciate that, however this bit, while crude he is ranting about why we can't get coffee flavoured coffee anywhere anymore, especially at 7-11. That and he is making fun of kids with their underwear sticking out of their pants.

I do agree though. The more I age, the less I find profanity and vulgarity appealing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Kim, the one exception I made with regard to language was George Carlin who was brilliant. He used foul language, but not in the same way as Leary. Like rp said, I'm not a prude either, but enough is enough some days.


George Carlin was a genius and made a point of how he used language.


----------



## Cameo

I guess I only ever listened to him once - but I didn't find George Carlin at all funny.
I also don't care for comedians who have to rely on vulgar language to be "funny".
Then again - I like old musicals and old comedy shows - like Maude, Golden Girls, Mash etc.

I am FINISHED painting my landlords house - he now has to figure out what it is worth to him. BF is worried about him ripping me off - I am not. He paid my kids over $300.00 for the little bit of work they did. If I wasn't in a bind, then I would have done it all for nothing because I like my landlord and I feel he has always been fair to us. People forget that there are kind people in this world.

Warren - how is Mr Mom doing? I bet you are enjoying yourself. I bought my flat shoes for my volunteer start tomorrow and quite looking forward to it.

One of the first things I need to do is neuter that one darn cat when I get finances sorted. We have done our best to keep male and female apart and to watch for when the females go into heat - but it is hard to recognize the signs sometimes and the one female aborted four kittens last night. They were almost perfectly formed, but no fur yet and the faces weren't quite fully formed. It was for the best really - but quite sad all the same. Funny - the aborted kittens were almost the size of the kittens that were born six months ago - but the cat wasn't fat. Explains her hissy fits around the other cats though. Darn male would have been neutered long ago but.............................sigh. he will be.



Kim - did Kacey get a hedge hog or is Marc fooling around?

A girl I went to school with and whom I used to write to as a teenager found me on Facebook - I only have a page because of some friends I converse with in the states - and has contacted me. I am looking forward to catching up on her life - we haven't spoken since I was about 15 I gather.

Hope everyone is well. Talk later. Jeanne


----------



## SINC

Nice to hear from you again Jeanne. I'm sure, like you, that your landlord will be fair with you. Watch it happen.

Must be tough trying to keep the tom cats outta the hen house, so to speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Sorry to hear about the kittens, but, as you say, it was for the best. Sounds as if you and your landlord have a good working relationship. How is Adam doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, the Jays are crushing Boston 10-0 in the 7th. Why couldn't they do this earlier in the season???


----------



## KC4

Hi Jeanne,

I bet your landlord is so pleased with all you've been doing to maintain and renovate the home... I'm sure he will be fair. 

That's too bad about the kittens - it must be hell withstanding the yowling that goes on when cats are in heat.... Keep your eye out for any spay and neuter clinics that your local humane society may put on....they've done it occasionally around here I believe (or was that Houston??) ...I can't remember for sure - I don't have any pets so I didn't pay attention...but I do remember the fees were basically just cost covering. 

No, Kacey thankfully did not get a hedgehog....yet. Still campaigning for one though.

Marc and Rp - I think the Jays won at least one game against Boston the week we were in Toronto....you mean they haven't won one against them since then?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc and Rp - I think the Jays won at least one game against Boston the week we were in Toronto....you mean they haven't won one against them since then? " Well, Halladay blew away the Sox with a 3 hit shutout. Great game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you make it back to us soon on a regular basis. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"No, Kacey thankfully did not get a hedgehog....yet. Still campaigning for one though." There are no more doxie pups left, so it will have to be a hedgehog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Oct.1st to one and all. I am off to the awards ceremony in a bit, so I shall leave a buffet-style breakfast for you, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the brekkie. Enjoy yourself at the ceremony.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, cool here in Bowmanville today 4C. I guess my leaves will be dropping soon .... all 29 bags of them.

I've switched today to a Gevalia blend in honour of those who do not like French Vanilla or Butter Pecan.


----------



## Cameo

29 bags???? Oh my. If I was closer then I would come help - how far is Bowmanville again?

I have to get ready, so a quick pop in and hello. Thanks for brekkie - only I couldn't find the Baileys...............



I LOVE LOVE LOVE having my own computer back 

I found the filter packages and was able to pretty much recreate one of the pix I lost. I was able to shoot the same pix I took and should be able to redo the second one. Next year I can redo the thistle and bee shots and then I guess I am pretty much back to where I was. Can't think of anything else important that I lost when my hard drive crashed - most stuff was on external.

So - life is a real struggle and is tough - but I am still thinking it is a pretty good life all in all (at least I think so on the days I am not in a panic !!) - I manage to get by and there are many many little blessings.

Take care all!!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the Breakfast Marc - Enjoy the Ceremony - I'm sure it will be great. Pics?

Rp - Thanks for the Gevalia coffee. Sounds good....Like Jeanne, Kacey and I would also like to come help with the leaves if only we were closer....but we'd have to keep a close eye on Kacey....just as soon as we got all the leaves in one pile - and we turned our backs for a second - she'd be jumping into them and tearing through them at full tilt......:lmao:

Jeanne - Last I saw, Don had the Bailey's. Just sayin.


----------



## MLeh

Cameo said:


> So - life is a real struggle and is tough - but I am still thinking it is a pretty good life all in all (at least I think so on the days I am not in a panic !!) - I manage to get by and there are many many little blessings.
> 
> Take care all!!


Excellent attitude, Jeanne. It will take you far. You're not just a 'survivor', you're a 'conquerer'. 

There'd be a lot more happy people in this world if they'd focus on what they do have instead of worrying about what they don't.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. It was a grand ceremony. Lots of people and media. Nice to be recognized every so often.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There'd be a lot more happy people in this world if they'd focus on what they do have instead of worrying about what they don't. " Elaine, I strongly agree with this statement and attitude.


----------



## sharonmac09

Afternoon everybody!

Congrats on the award ceremony, Marc! Did you also receive a Cadillac from MUN?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Afternoon everybody!
> 
> Congrats on the award ceremony, Marc! Did you also receive a Cadillac from MUN?


Afternoon, Sharon. No, just a bronze medallion and a certificate.


----------



## KC4

Good Afternoon all,

Glad to hear the Award Ceremony was rewarding Marc. Kudos. 

Hi Sharon! Any success with the new audio aid? 

Hi Elaine - :clap:I agree with your statement about appreciating what we do have (especially while we have it) rather than bemoaning what we don't. 

Jeanne - I just thought of this today - and you are probably ahead of me....but have you considered hiring yourself out as a home handyperson/renovator? THere are many people that just do not have a clue how to do any of the stuff you have been doing for your landlord and would gladly pay a reasonable amount to have someone like you do it. You could even use your landlord as a reference. Woot!

Another funny sight while driving around today: A automatic sprinkler system was making an ice rink and ice sculpture out of trees by the side of the road...it's been below freezing most of the day here in Calgary - the lawns etc are still green, but probably not after today.


----------



## SINC

Don't forget about Indian Summer, Kim. 

(Fall warm spell after a killing frost.)

There will be many days to come that will be quite warm this month before old man winter really sets in.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.

Is Warren around? I drove by his neck of the woods this morning on my way to Welland. Had to attend a settlement conference for small claims court. The matter is at last settled and done.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Glad to hear the Award Ceremony was rewarding Marc. Kudos. " Thank you, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. Glad to hear a bit of your stress has now been laid to rest. A real "Sonal Special" moment, not to be mistaken with a Hallmark Card moment.


----------



## Rps

For those who must know why......

1.A day without sunshine is like night. 

2... On the other hand, you have different fingers.

3. 42.7 percent of all statistics are made up on the spot. 

4. 99 percent of lawyers give the rest a bad name. 

5. Remember, half the people you know are below average.

6. He who laughs last, thinks slowest.

7. Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm.

8. The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese in the trap.

9. Support bacteria. They're the only culture most people have.

10. A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory. 

11. Change is inevitable, except from vending machines.

12. If you think nobody cares, try missing a couple of payments.


13. How many of you believe in psycho-kinesis? Raise my hand.

14. OK, so what's the speed of dark?

15 When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane. 

16. Hard work pays off in the future. Laziness pays off now.

17. How much deeper would the ocean be without sponges?

18. Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.

19.. What happens if you get scared half to death, twice?

20. Why do psychics have to ask you your name?

21. Inside every older person is a younger person wondering, 'What the heck happened?' 

22. Just remember -- if the world didn't suck, we would all fall off. 

23. Light travels faster than sound. That's why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.


----------



## KC4

Great List Rp..:clap::lmao:


----------



## Cameo

"When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane." Now, THAT'S funny!!!!:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: I also like "Inside every older person is a younger person wondering, 'What the heck happened" and I think I shall add that to my signature. 

Kim - yes, my landlord said I should do reno - but it is hard work and I think that the PSW will still be more rewarding.

My volunteer shift today got shifted til tomorrow - the lady to provide my training got called into a meeting she couldn't get out of. Not a biggie.

Congrats Marc and I hope you enjoyed your ceremony. Did you have a nice speech done or did you "wing it"??? I am not good in the spotlight - I would have froze on the spot myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Great List Rp..:clap::lmao:


Very profound, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Congrats Marc and I hope you enjoyed your ceremony. Did you have a nice speech done or did you "wing it"??? I am not good in the spotlight - I would have froze on the spot myself. " Thanks, Jeanne. Our Dean of Education at MUN, who introduced the Minister of Education (Premier Williams was out of the province), read from notes, as did the Minister. I spoke from the heart (and mind), and since that is the way I teach, I felt it appropriate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, looks like none of our teams shall be in the baseball playoffs this year. Such is Life. Wait until next year.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, looks like none of our teams shall be in the baseball playoffs this year. Such is Life. Wait until next year.


Looks that way. I've always maintained the games you win in April you don't need to make up in September... I guess we lost too many April games.

By the way, forgive the delay on passing along congratulations on your very well deserved honours ... I'll raise a glass or Merlot on your behalf.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Great List Rp..:clap::lmao:


Thanks Kim, I think my fav is the last one ... sometimes this is tooooooo true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Looks that way. I've always maintained the games you win in April you don't need to make up in September... I guess we lost too many April games.
> 
> By the way, forgive the delay on passing along congratulations on your very well deserved honours ... I'll raise a glass or Merlot on your behalf.


Very true, Rp. Such is Life.

Thanks. I shall return your toast with a glass of Pinot Grigio. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Welcome home. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mona. Peer teaching is a good cooperative/collaborative activity if the dyads work well together. Good luck.


Thanks, Marc. The peer-teaching sessions are only 25 minutes each, so if I draw up a 45-minute lesson plan, I can just cut it when I hit the time limit.



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Homework and more Homework again for me today. Mona - I am getting the Hamster on a tread mill feeling too. But even when I stop, the wheel keeps turning ...thump, thump! THUMP!


:lmao: Yep, that's about it! You try to stop and get whacked alongside the head by the wheel!



Dr.G. said:


> *snip*
> 
> Homework has to be graded, so pity the poor teachers as well.


This is true. I sat through my first three classroom observations yesterday (Thursday) and what struck a few of us was how easy the teachers make it look -- but we are all wrestling with mock lesson plans and are well aware that until you gain experience it's not nearly as easy as you thought it was!



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Yes, we are getting in a special blend of French Vanilla and Butter Pecan coffee, but, to be honest, I do not know what a "double double" is, although I assume that it involves milk and sugar. I take a bit of skim milk in my coffee, or drink it black, and never use sugar.


I'll take a jumbo Butter Pecan, Marc. :love2:



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sharon. No, just a bronze medallion and a certificate.


Congratulations anyway! (The Cadillac will come next time ...)
__________________________
And in other news, we finally have tenants in the downstairs apartment. On the downside ... they're smokers and being a house, of course the smoke drifts up into my apartment ... *sigh*


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, the TGIF Buffet is set up and ready to go. Tean and coffee too, along with the Baileys I forgot yesterday.

Another frosty morning here in central Alberta. Had to dig out the frost scrapers yesterday too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all, the TGIF Buffet is set up and ready to go. Tean and coffee too, along with the Baileys I forgot yesterday.
> 
> Another frosty morning here in central Alberta. Had to dig out the frost scrapers yesterday too.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the breakfast and coffee. I shall pass on the Baileys until later this evening.

14C and the pouring rain from overnight has deminished to just light rain showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Thanks, Marc. The peer-teaching sessions are only 25 minutes each, so if I draw up a 45-minute lesson plan, I can just cut it when I hit the time limit.
> 
> This is true. I sat through my first three classroom observations yesterday (Thursday) and what struck a few of us was how easy the teachers make it look -- but we are all wrestling with mock lesson plans and are well aware that until you gain experience it's not nearly as easy as you thought it was!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a jumbo Butter Pecan, Marc. :love2:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations anyway! (The Cadillac will come next time ...)
> __________________________
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Mona, welcome to the real world of teaching. What grade are you observing/teaching?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a pic, as requested, of the Minister of Education, the Dean of Memorial's Faculty of Education, and yours truly.


----------



## SINC

And for those who don't know, "Yours Truly" is the handsome chap in the middle. 

Congrats Marc, nice shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And for those who don't know, "Yours Truly" is the handsome chap in the middle.
> 
> Congrats Marc, nice shot.


Thanks, Don. I need to lose some weight, however.


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Sonal,

I'm here. I poke my head in every morning, but usually have no time to post anything. I get up, make lunches, get the kids dressed off to school....


----------



## sharonmac09

good morning everyone!

Thanks for the brekkie and I'll also pass on the Bailey's!

NIce pic Dr. G! For a guy close to retirement, you have a good head of hair!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Hi Sonal,
> 
> I'm here. I poke my head in every morning, but usually have no time to post anything. I get up, make lunches, get the kids dressed off to school....


Morning, Warren. Yes, school lunches for the kids. Actually, I never had to do this, since we lived less than 200 feet from my son's elementary school, and he walked home for lunch every day. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> good morning everyone!
> 
> Thanks for the brekkie and I'll also pass on the Bailey's!
> 
> NIce pic Dr. G! For a guy close to retirement, you have a good head of hair!


Morning, Sharon. Yes, lots of hair .............. and lots of weight to lose. Still, I would rather lose my excess weight than my hair. We shall see.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!


SINC said:


> Good morning all, the TGIF Buffet is set up and ready to go. Tean and coffee too, along with the Baileys I forgot yesterday.
> 
> Another frosty morning here in central Alberta. Had to dig out the frost scrapers yesterday too.


Thanks for breakfast Don. Boy, you sure are an early riser. 

I'm going to have to get out the frost scrapers for INSIDE my house soon. I can't get the furnace to light. It's one of those newer mid efficient, self lighting ones...I've been poring through the manual, schematics and trouble shooting guide. I understand what the diagnostic codes are telling me is wrong...either the primary or secondary limit switch is open and for some reason won't close upon reset. I've tinkered in there all I can - I don't have an Ohm meter so can't tell by looking if these circuits are open or closed ..Time to call "the guy in heat"...




Dr.G. said:


> Here is a pic, as requested, of the Minister of Education, the Dean of Memorial's Faculty of Education, and yours truly.


AWESOME! Woot!:clap: (I got a chuckle out of the guardian angel) 


sharonmac09 said:


> NIce pic Dr. G! For a guy close to retirement, you have a good head of hair!


And a good face of hair too!


----------



## SINC

Kim, can you hear your furnace trying to ignite? (A clicking noise.)

If so oxydation is the issue. Modern furnaces have an igniter near the gas outlets and it can become oxydized when not in use for a long time, or even while in use in my case.

The solution is to shut the furnace off, remove the door and look just in front of the burners for a loop shaped thin bit of metal. Take a bit of emery cloth or sandpaper and gently rub that pipe on all sides. Then replace the door and turn the furnace back on. When I do this, mine lights every time. Matter of fact, I keep a piece of emery cloth near the door just for this problem.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, can you hear your furnace trying to ignite? (A clicking noise.)
> 
> If so oxydation is the issue. Modern furnaces have an igniter near the gas outlets and it can become oxydized when not in use for a long time, or even while in use in my case.
> 
> The solution is to shut the furnace off, remove the door and look just in front of the burners for a loop shaped thin bit of metal. Take a bit of emery cloth or sandpaper and gently rub that pipe on all sides. Then replace the door and turn the furnace back on. When I do this, mine lights every time. Matter of fact, I keep a piece of emery cloth near the door just for this problem.


Thanks Don,
Been there- tried that ( I use a $20 bill - it has just enough texture to do a light sand job without any damage) - it doesn't even get to the clicking stage...I don't think it can get through it's self diagnostic loop to allow it to get to the ignition point. 


My Brother in law just popped by with a meter. The Primary circuit is open - even unenergized - and should be closed - so it's pooched and needs to be replaced. If I can find the part- I should be able to do that. Seems there are no "guys in heat" available in town till next week anyways.tptptptp Same story every year when the temps first drop to freezing.


----------



## Cameo

Well I agree with Don - very handsome looking Marc. 

I mowed my lawn for most likely the last time yesterday and we put the barbecue and tables etc away for the winter. I brought in my annuals. We have to get on the roof and clean out the gutters yet - then the only thing I have to do is get last years oil bill paid so I can buy more for heat and replace the glass in the window that Shayla kindly went through on me and I am set for winter.

Morning Warren - good to see you here. You are missed when you are away.

Sonal - hope life is treating you well these days - I couldn't be a landlord - I couldn't stand the lack of respect some people have for others and their property.

Kim - you are quite the handy woman yourself - I am very nervous about touching anything like furnaces or electrical stuff. Nothing that can zap me or catch fire.....uh uh.

Dreary out today - they are calling for lots of rain in the next few days - but the weather man is often wrong.........I can't wait for indian summer to come.

Anyhow, off I go and have a great day.

I have to transfer my resume over to this machine again and get that sorted. A kind friend has offered to proof for me.

Take care all 


PS - I will not pass on the Baileys - thanks Don!!!!! My stomach does not have a time clock - at least not one that works


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Came across this for those of you who like cats (and possibly know some engineers):

An engineer's guide to cats - Snotr


----------



## Dr.G.

"AWESOME! Woot! (I got a chuckle out of the guardian angel) " Yes, I was told to move to my right so that the angel did not seem to be sitting on my shoulder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. When we bring in our BBQ, we know that Summer/Fall is over. It is still out on our back deck, and since we are still able to use it for another month or so, I have an excuse not to clear out the back of our garage, where the snow blower and snow tires are stored, and replace these items in the back with the BBQ and table/umbrella/chairs. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Came across this for those of you who like cats (and possibly know some engineers):
> 
> An engineer's guide to cats - Snotr


Cute. I liked the cat yodeling. 

So, how is Life treating you today, Elaine?


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Came across this for those of you who like cats (and possibly know some engineers):
> 
> An engineer's guide to cats - Snotr


Thanks Elaine - that's awesome. :clap::lmao:
I forwarded it to my son...who has 3 cats ......in a one bedroom apartment.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Elaine - that's awesome. :clap::lmao:
> I forwarded it to my son...who has 3 cats ......in a one bedroom apartment.


When Gracie comes home from her being shown in eastern Canada next month, I should try to do something like this with our 7 doxies ............ sort of a retro/21st century Snow White story. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I ran across this video today and I can think of many occasions where I could wish something similar on cell phone idiots. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. I don't own a cell phone and get really upset over people who use them in places where a degree of quiet is expected.


----------



## SINC

I do have and use a cell phone albeit for labout $30 a month in cost.

But I always turn off my cell when at a wedding or funeral or meeting or doctor's office or visiting at the hospital or any other venue where it will disturb others. Even when it rings in a pub or while shopping, I simply reach down and hit the kill ring button to silence it. Then I can open it up and see what the call was and respond appropriately.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

> Mona, welcome to the real world of teaching. What grade are you observing/teaching?


At the moment I'm only observing, thank goodness. They will foist us onto real students next semester, and then I will take all the Bailey's you can dole out. Possibly without the coffee.

I am observing various levels of university-prep English as a Second Language classes that are taught on the Brock campus. The highest level taught there, I think, is Level 5, and I observed a writing class at that level as my last observation of the day. The teacher warned me there would be little for me to observe since at that point, he feels the students should be well on their way to independent work -- the next step is enrolling in "real" university courses and of course at that point, they must have a good enough grasp of the language to be able to follow lectures and write their own papers without somebody peering over their shoulders.

My previous two observations were lower-level English classes; one focussed more on grammar and the other on speaking and listening, but they all overlap to a large degree.


----------



## Rps

Say Mona, did they give you a critique to base your observation? I'm sure they did, but if not, it may be a good idea to see if they have one out there. It helps you focus your attention on the technique as well as provide a self-assessment on your thoughts of your self image as a teacher.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> Say Mona, did they give you a critique to base your observation? I'm sure they did, but if not, it may be a good idea to see if they have one out there. It helps you focus your attention on the technique as well as provide a self-assessment on your thoughts of your self image as a teacher.


Hi, Rps. They did give us a list of things to take note of in each classroom. At the end of the semester we have to write up a report -- they've also given us some guidelines of what they will be looking for in the report (thank goodness, as I would not have had a clue where to start). So I sat diligently scribbling yesterday -- not only my observations of the classes but also bits of the various lectures, such as notes on English grammar from the writing class.  Never know what might come in handy in the future ...


----------



## Rps

Not sure of your texts on this, but I have one called : The Grammar Book by Celce-Murcia and Larsen-Freeman, it is for ESL and EFL courses. In my opinion it is the best book on grammar instruction that I have ever seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mona and Rps. I have a feeling that we are starting to form a new "Language and Literacy Triad". Many moons ago, Jeac5, who was a teacher, was an active member of The Shang. Then she went down to Virginia to teach and did not return. Such is Life.

Remember, as I tell my students each semester, "expect the unexpected from Life and from each day in the classroom". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

WOOOOOT! 

With help from my brother-in-law....I fixed the furnace! Oh the sweet soft roaring sound of fully lit burners. ..now I have to put up with that burning dust smell that typically accompanies the first furnace firing of the season. Oh....that's Just MY house, huh? 

It WAS the Primary limit switch. My husband's family owns and operates a transmission supply company in the city. All my brother-in-law had to do was wait behind the parts counter until a heating and a/c guy came in for a belt or bearing or something and then POUNCE. These guys usually keep well stocked vans. Nothin' like mugging your own customers for parts! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, KC. I had our furnace repair man in this morning for the yearly tune-up of our oil furnace. It is about 20 years old, but since we get it checked on each year, with needed repairs and upgrades each year, it still works about about 85% proficiency.


----------



## Sonal

Warren--nothing important. I just thought of you as I drove by the Grimsby exit.

Hey Don, my memory was jogged on another thread. I was wondering if you had heard about this:
CBC News - Books - Elmore Leonard to get PEN honour


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Care for some herbal tea?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Care for some herbal tea?


Would love some Marc. How is life treating you post-award?

Hey, does being your friend earn me a spot on one of those ships in 2012?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Would love some Marc. How is life treating you post-award?
> 
> Hey, does being your friend earn me a spot on one of those ships in 2012?


Some Sonal Special coming right up. 

My 15 minutes of fame are up, and now it is back to grading.

I have more than a spot on the ship, so now I have to choose whom I shall take with me. Your travels would be helpful in the schema-building of children, so I could see you having one of these extra spots. As well, you are a good person. So, welcome aboard.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Some Sonal Special coming right up.
> 
> My 15 minutes of fame are up, and now it is back to grading.
> 
> I have more than a spot on the ship, so now I have to choose whom I shall take with me. Your travels would be helpful in the schema-building of children, so I could see you having one of these extra spots. As well, you are a good person. So, welcome aboard.


Fame is fleeting, grading is forever it seems.

Thanks for the extra spot. Not that I needed an incentive to be your friend, but it's nice to have.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Fame is fleeting, grading is forever it seems.
> 
> Thanks for the extra spot. Not that I needed an incentive to be your friend, but it's nice to have.


Yes, fame is truly fleeting. Still, it was nice to be recognized for all of my work here in NL re community service.

Sonal, you shall be a valued member of our ship, aka The Good Ship DoxiePop, which is the twin to The Good Ship Lollipop.


----------



## KC4

I'll have some Sonal Special Tea please and thanks!

I'm just completing my HW for class tomorrow - An exercise in perspective - a school hallway - the assignment SEEMED simple enough at the time...but is proving more complicated than estimated. What the eye wants to see and what is really there can be two different things.

I'm enjoying a favorite but unusual to some, snack. Dried roasted and seasoned sheets of seaweed. Similar to what is used in making sushi rolls. But this is mainly meant to eaten on its own like chips....and like chips, it's hard to stop at just one. I have lots if anyone cares to join me !

Goes good with tea!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I shall join you in the Sonal Special, which is our best selling herbal tea here in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about a fleeting 15 minutes of fame............ My son knows Kurtis Coombs, as they are in the Political Science program together. Personally, to see the luck of the draw as the way to select the person to win a tied electoral vote is absurd. 

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - Paradise, N.L., chooses mayor by draw

YouTube - Middle Aged Politics


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Warren--nothing important. I just thought of you as I drove by the Grimsby exit.
> 
> Hey Don, my memory was jogged on another thread. I was wondering if you had heard about this:
> CBC News - Books - Elmore Leonard to get PEN honour


Although I haven't lived in Grimsby for 4 years now.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> Although I haven't lived in Grimsby for 4 years now.


True.... I noticed you moved Somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> True.... I noticed you moved Somewhere.


Somewhere, ON is the sister city of Anywhere, NL.

As my grandfather would say, "If you don't know where you are going, any road will take you there."


----------



## KC4

^^^
Or...
If you don't know where you came from, how do you know where you are heading?


----------



## Dr.G.

If you find that you are not on the right road, then you might not get to the wrong place.


----------



## Dr.G.

No matter where you look, that's where you are.


----------



## Sonal

Where am I?


----------



## Dr.G.

We are what we can become. Ours is a process, and our becoming is our personal possibility of being.


----------



## Dr.G.

What you are to be, you are just now becoming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Where am I?


YouTube - Twilight Zone intro.

Bon voyage, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

My head is hurting for all this metaphysical existentialism. Anyone for some Yogi Berra quotes???

"It's like déjà vu all over again." 

"It ain't over 'til it's over."


----------



## Sonal

How did I get from Shangri-La to the Twilight Zone?

I must have turned left at the fork in the road.... damn, I knew I should have gone right! 

But the sign said "The Road Less Travelled" and I suppose that has made all the difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

My favorite poem, Sonal.


Robert Frost 
The Road Not Taken 

TWO roads diverged in a yellow wood, 
And sorry I could not travel both 
And be one traveler, long I stood 
And looked down one as far as I could 
To where it bent in the undergrowth; 

Then took the other, as just as fair, 
And having perhaps the better claim, 
Because it was grassy and wanted wear; 
Though as for that the passing there 
Had worn them really about the same, 

And both that morning equally lay 
In leaves no step had trodden black. 
Oh, I kept the first for another day! 
Yet knowing how way leads on to way, 
I doubted if I should ever come back. 

I shall be telling this with a sigh 
Somewhere ages and ages hence: 
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I— 
I took the one less traveled by, 
And that has made all the difference.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> Not sure of your texts on this, but I have one called : The Grammar Book by Celce-Murcia and Larsen-Freeman, it is for ESL and EFL courses. In my opinion it is the best book on grammar instruction that I have ever seen.


Thanks for the referral Rps ... I will try to get a copy. If it doesn't mention count/noncount/crossover nouns, I will treasure it forever! 

And that was a very nice photo, Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

"And that was a very nice photo, Marc! " Thank you, Mona. How are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> "And that was a very nice photo, Marc! " Thank you, Mona. How are you doing today?


Doing well, Marc, if a trifle chilled -- autumn has definitely arrived.

Goodnight, and see you tomorrow!


----------



## Cameo

I had a pix to post - but I will have to do it tomorrow - the server isn't responding ??

Night Marc, Nite Don, Night all!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the Saturday Special breakfast is hot and ready to go. Blueberry pancakes are the dish of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Blueberry pancakes are not on my diet, but I can't resist anything with blueberries. Merci, mon ami.

How are you making out this fine Saturday morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Doing well, Marc, if a trifle chilled -- autumn has definitely arrived.

Goodnight, and see you tomorrow! " Glad to hear it, Mona ............... "doing well" and not the "trifle chilled" part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I had a pix to post - but I will have to do it tomorrow - the server isn't responding ??
> 
> Night Marc, Nite Don, Night all!


Morning, Jeanne. How is Adam mending? How are you two dogs making out these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Found some more goodies that I usually share with my students.

"In every task the most important thing is the beginning." 

"If you don't know where you are going, any road will get you there." 

"What I am to be I am just now becoming." 

"When you come to the end of what you should know, you will be at the beginning of what you should be."


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don et all: Chilly in Bowmanville today. I'm off the the library's book sale. Not that I short on books, but they do have some interesting texts in literacy, language and such which were not big draws, so I'll include them in my personal library. I have a French Vanilla on for those who are interested. I see Starbuck's is coming out with an instant .... just what we all need flash frozen battery acid .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Starbucks and instant coffee ................ strange mix.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Rps

Fine Marc and you? I guess it's that time of year to start doing the yard work for the "W" word.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Fine Marc and you? I guess it's that time of year to start doing the yard work for the "W" word.


Don't even say the W word out loud, Rp. Actually, with all the rain we have had and are still getting into next week, once the sun comes out, I am going to have to mow the lawn again. I wait until the leaves are down and then mow them up as well, and use it as mulch.


----------



## Rps

Yes I learned that last year ... as I live in a subdivision [ my lot is 75 by 150 ] 29 bags of leaves is the normal haul. Using the lawn mover certainly saves time. I have a blower / vacuum which I now channel directly into the lawn bags.


----------



## SINC

Our lot is 196 x 58 rp and produces about half that amount of leaves. The two garages and the courtyard in the rear cover a lot of space.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, my house backs onto CLOCA which is a conservation area, so lots of trees. But where the leaves really come from is the wind and other homes. My places seems to be a dead spot in the air stream, so guess who gets leaves and , dare I say it, snow dumped..... lots of fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes I learned that last year ... as I live in a subdivision [ my lot is 75 by 150 ] 29 bags of leaves is the normal haul. Using the lawn mover certainly saves time. I have a blower / vacuum which I now channel directly into the lawn bags.


Rp, what do you do with the leaves? I either rake the leaves and then compost them with grass, or use the mower to shred them for use as mulch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Don, my house backs onto CLOCA which is a conservation area, so lots of trees. But where the leaves really come from is the wind and other homes. My places seems to be a dead spot in the air stream, so guess who gets leaves and , dare I say it, snow dumped..... lots of fun.


Now, blowing snow is another matter. We get strange drifts in our driveway. Each winter, I get a call from our neighbor asking me to clear away his kitchen window with the snowdrift that has gotten up past the window. His is the blue house with the massive drift below the window.


----------



## Rps

Mainly I put my leaves in leaf bags and they are collected by the recycle company.


----------



## Dr.G.

At least they are put to good use, Rp.


----------



## KC4

Good afternoon Shang Gang,

Back from my Saturday class and shortly preparing to venture out into the chilly air to do some W-prep work in the yard myself. 

Part of this is giving the cottoneaster hedge a haircut. That'll be a big job.


Hope all are well this weekend.

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Sounds as if you have had a busy day.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, I didn't even notice until now that I slipped over another threshold, post wise. Hard to believe.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, I didn't even notice until now that I slipped over another threshold, post wise. Hard to believe.


30,000+ and counting. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

PHEW!
Hedgeward now looks neat and tidy. That WAS a big job - just got in the house now...My wrists are now officially LIMP! The hedge trimmer doesn't start out very heavy - but by the time I near the end of the job, I can barely lift it!

Tomorrow I will place the giant 6 ft tall inflatable turkey in the front yard. The neighborhood kids love it. While things like these were common enough sights when I lived in the States, they are truly a novelty here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Job well done, Kim. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow night there is a full moon ..................... and we all know what that brings ............... so, beware one and all.


----------



## KC4

Yes! Beware of the WERE-DOXIES!


AAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## SINC

I guess it's a bit early to make brekkie. BBL


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine Sunday Brunch waiting for you when you arise to face the day. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be there throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes! Beware of the WERE-DOXIES!
> 
> 
> AAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Please welcome Sophie Viola......


----------



## SINC

Morning guys, nice to see someone finally up and at 'em.

Thank for brekkie Marc. 

rp that's quite a head of hair Sophie has going for her.


----------



## Rps

Yeah, maybe I can borrow some! How are you this morning Don .... finally some sun here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, a cute little girl. You should be proud. Mazel tov, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, the baseball season finally ends today. Back when I was a boy, the World Series would be half-way completed by now. Of course, comes June, baseball will be in full swing and the Stanley Cup finals will be just starting.


----------



## SINC

Pretty good rp. Sun eh? Send some our way. Plus 1 with a high of 6 means an indoor day for us.

Think I will begin the process of emptying the motor home today. I will have to winterize it in a couple of weeks, so might as well start by cleaning out the pantry and bringing everything in the the pantry in the house. Then there's the bar to shut down, mix to move, printers to bring in, LCD TVs to take out. Touch screen GPS units too. 

Takes about two hours just to drain the fresh water tank, even when it says empty on the guages before I can pump antifreeze through the system.

That reminds me i have to run into the Edmonton RV shop to pick up an anode rod so I have one handy when I "go wet" again in the spring. Luckily my shop next door to the RV pad is heated so I don't have far to take things to store them over the cold weather.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I remember Bowie Kuhn sitting in Milwaukee in a golf shirt freezing his baseballs off to show that the season wasn't too long! Of course everyone else had winter coats on. I think baseball should increase the number of teams in the hunt for the wild card and reduce the length of the season. This will increase interest and possible be revenue neutral. 

Don I remember closing up my trailer about this time of year. I miss it, but such is life ... nothing sez fall and winter like a closing trailer part [ or in your case winterizing a motor home ] . Sort of brings a tear to your eye....


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Gentle Shangites,

Thanks for brekkie Marc - I have a coffee and Bailey's going this morning - it's sad, the measures one has to resort to when they are out of milk in the house. Tsk Tsk Tsk.

it's SNOWING HERE! BIG GIANT FLAKES! Staying on the lawn and newly trimmed Hedgeward, but melting on the streets and sidewalks. Ack! S N O W !!!tptptptp

Rp - Sophie Viola is adorable - Congrats! Thanks for sharing the picture. 

Don - good luck getting everything winterized before the snow gets up there too!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think baseball should increase the number of teams in the hunt for the wild card and reduce the length of the season. This will increase interest and possible be revenue neutral. " I agree, but then, what would happen to all of the 162 game records??? Shade of 1961 and the infamous "*" given to Roger Maris ........... an * that I did NOT feel was justified.

YouTube - 61* trailer


----------



## Rps

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, Bailey's and Expresso????????????????? Might be better than French Vanilla.........


----------



## SINC

BRB> Heading to find the Bailey's.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "I think baseball should increase the number of teams in the hunt for the wild card and reduce the length of the season. This will increase interest and possible be revenue neutral. " I agree, but then, what would happen to all of the 162 game records??? Shade of 1961 and the infamous "*" given to Roger Maris ........... an * that I did NOT feel was justified.
> 
> YouTube - 61* trailer


Marc, I'm not an asterisk type of guy, you can only play in the time you are in, so a record is a record. No matter what sport in North American [ save the CFL ] the teams have expanded. In hockey a 20 goal scorer was a big deal because they only played 40 games .... we still hold on to the 20 goal scorer as a standard. Baseball at one time had only 16 teams .... was Ruth a lessor player?


----------



## KC4

Don - Look what's only HOURS away! 

(Looking out my office window) I really deserve a Bailey's in my coffee this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, it is too early for talk of snow. May you get some sunshine to melt it all away and make it seem like a bad dream.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I'm not an asterisk type of guy, you can only play in the time you are in, so a record is a record. No matter what sport in North American [ save the CFL ] the teams have expanded. In hockey a 20 goal scorer was a big deal because they only played 40 games .... we still hold on to the 20 goal scorer as a standard. Baseball at one time had only 16 teams .... was Ruth a lessor player?


A valid point, Rp. We shall see. Now that all of my teams are out of the race for the World Series, I might watch some of the WS if the Yankees make it, just to see the new Yankee Stadium. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Don - Look what's only HOURS away!
> 
> (Looking out my office window) I really deserve a Bailey's in my coffee this morning.


:yikes:tptptptp Good luck, Kim. 10C with a light drizzle here.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

A somewhat belated good morning to all -- another 20 minutes or so and it would have been "good afternoon"! Today will be spent doing schoolwork, as I must get my teaching plan off to the prof via e-mail and I really don't know what I'm doing, so that will take up the bulk of the day. I was hoping to get some laundry done, but it's wet and windy out there, so I think I will let the laundry go for now. It can wait; the schoolwork can't.

Marc, I will have some of that excellent brunch, please and thanks ... 

Rp, what a beautiful little girl! Congratulations!

I've got a couple of sample packs of the Starbucks Instant -- freebies, yay! Haven't had the nerve (or desperation) to try them yet.

KC4, I am actually somewhat envious about your snow, although I will probably be singing a different tune as the winter goes on. I don't know whether the property management company for this place hires someone to clear the driveway or whether it's up to the tenants. I suspect the latter. Will need to dig out my 'back-saver' snow shovel ... Are you going to post a photo of your inflatable turkey?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mona. 

"I've got a couple of sample packs of the Starbucks Instant -- freebies, yay! Haven't had the nerve (or desperation) to try them yet." I would be interested in knowing your opinion of this instant coffee. I like instant, although we do NOT have it here when my wife is in St.John's, since she hates this sort of coffee.


----------



## Sonal

Mona, my boyfriend has tried the Starbucks instant coffee. He finds it surprisingly good. Mind you, he's worked out that the price per cup is more than just going to Starbucks and buying their drip coffee.

Then again, he's a dark roast coffee drinker--I love Tim Horton's, he can't stand it.


----------



## KC4

ComputerIdiot said:


> **Snip**
> Are you going to post a photo of your inflatable turkey?


Sure - this is last year's photo of Gibblets the Turkey. I don't have the courage to get out and get him set up in the yard today - the snow fall has worsened. 

I have homework to do today too - I'm tasked with designing an effective, enticing invitation using text only - no images - no drawings allowed. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Mona, my boyfriend has tried the Starbucks instant coffee. He finds it surprisingly good. Mind you, he's worked out that the price per cup is more than just going to Starbucks and buying their drip coffee.
> 
> Then again, he's a dark roast coffee drinker--I love Tim Horton's, he can't stand it.


Afternoon, Sonal. I can't see how instant could cost more per cup than instant. Still, I am starting to like Green Tea, which now comes in a special blend of Sonal Special Tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sure - this is last year's photo of Gibblets the Turkey. I don't have the courage to get out and get him set up in the yard today - the snow fall has worsened.
> 
> I have homework to do today too - I'm tasked with designing an effective, enticing invitation using text only - no images - no drawings allowed. Hmmmmmmmm.


Cool pic, Kim. 

I see you have ADT there as well. We have the sign, but for us, it stands for Attack Doxie Territory. :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Cool pic, Kim.
> 
> I see you have ADT there as well. We have the sign, but for us, it stands for Attack Doxie Territory. :lmao:


:lmao::clap:
Yeah - that's the ultimate level of Security!! A 24/7 or should I say 4 on the floor x 7 monitoring and automatic alarm system. We couldn't afford the automatic snack withdrawal system upkeep!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

KC4 said:


> Sure - this is last year's photo of Gibblets the Turkey. I don't have the courage to get out and get him set up in the yard today - the snow fall has worsened.
> 
> I have homework to do today too - I'm tasked with designing an effective, enticing invitation using text only - no images - no drawings allowed. Hmmmmmmmm.


He's great! :lmao: Makes me wish I still had a balcony -- although he'd have pretty much filled the balcony at my last apartment!

As for the invitation, have you considered *FREE BEER* in 100-point type? 

Marc, I'm not much of an instant coffee drinker and I've heard that SB's plain everyday coffee is really vile, so this could be interesting. I have two packets (Italian Roast and Colombia); will try them this week and post my reports.

Tim's isn't bad but my favourite coffee comes from a small locally-owned cafe. She offers plain and flavoured coffees, but unlike SB's, the flavouring in the cafe's coffees is in the coffee grounds themselves, not added by way of excessively sweet syrups (although as Christmas nears I do have to have my quota of Peppermint Mochas at SBs!)

Got a lesson plan more or less drawn up, although I'm not sure it's got all the features the prof wanted. However ... I also have two tests this week, not to mention assorted homework and a paper and, possibly, a pop quiz in grammar, so this may have to do. Must go now and check out APA style ...


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> :lmao::clap:
> Yeah - that's the ultimate level of Security!! A 24/7 or should I say 4 on the floor x 7 monitoring and automatic alarm system. We couldn't afford the automatic snack withdrawal system upkeep!


No upkeep, Kim. They hunt for their own food these days. Their favorite pray these days are unsuspecting customers coming out of Swiss Chalet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your lesson plan, Mona. Remember, in teaching, as in Life, expect the unexpected.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all.
We have Manitoba Maples and most of the leaves have gone. Been out four time to clean them up. Most other species still have their leaves, however. The ash tree and the linden are still green and I've picked all the crab apples. been wet here for a couple of weeks and promises to continue.
Kim you may keep your snow. We are not ready for it yet


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> No upkeep, Kim. They hunt for their own food these days. Their favorite pray these days are unsuspecting customers coming out of Swiss Chalet.


Awesome! Chicken stuffed snacks!


----------



## KC4

Bolor said:


> Hi all.
> We have Manitoba Maples and most of the leaves have gone. Been out four time to clean them up. Most other species still have their leaves, however. The ash tree and the linden are still green and I've picked all the crab apples. been wet here for a couple of weeks and promises to continue.
> Kim you may keep your snow. We are not ready for it yet


I wasn't ready for it either Bob....but it came along anyways. What was left of my flower garden is officially gone for the season now.....:-(

Are your ash trees the last to get their leaves in the spring? That's what I remember when I had one in the yard. Then, it's only fitting that they be the last to lose them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Hi all.
> We have Manitoba Maples and most of the leaves have gone. Been out four time to clean them up. Most other species still have their leaves, however. The ash tree and the linden are still green and I've picked all the crab apples. been wet here for a couple of weeks and promises to continue.
> Kim you may keep your snow. We are not ready for it yet


Evening, Bob. I would not worry as much about snow for you folks as the onset of the cold temps. We are stocking up with an over-supply of Bolor Special just in case. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Awesome! Chicken stuffed snacks!


They go for the people with a rack of back ribs first, Kim.


----------



## Sonal

Evening all.

I just tried out a recipe for a blue cheese lasagna... good lord, was it delicious. Just enough blue cheese to taste it, but not enough to overwhelm it. 

I have half a pan left if anyone wants to try some.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I just tried out a recipe for a blue cheese lasagna... good lord, was it delicious. Just enough blue cheese to taste it, but not enough to overwhelm it.
> 
> I have half a pan left if anyone wants to try some.


Blue cheese?

I have but one thing to say:


----------



## Sonal

Great, more for me. 

It's basically a white lasagna with mushrooms, spinach, and a bit of blue cheese mixed in with one of the layers. Very rich, though--uses a creamy bechamel instead of a tomato sauce.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I just tried out a recipe for a blue cheese lasagna... good lord, was it delicious. Just enough blue cheese to taste it, but not enough to overwhelm it.
> 
> I have half a pan left if anyone wants to try some.


I'll try some. I love lasagna, and, although I am not a fan of blue cheese, I will try most foods at least once. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Need to be up early tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I just tried out a recipe for a blue cheese lasagna... good lord, was it delicious. Just enough blue cheese to taste it, but not enough to overwhelm it.
> 
> I have half a pan left if anyone wants to try some.


SURE! I'll try it, thanks- and I'm not a fan of blue cheese by itself - but it is amazing as an ingredient. Care to share the recipe?


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> SURE! I'll try it, thanks- and I'm not a fan of blue cheese by itself - but it is amazing as an ingredient. Care to share the recipe?


Here you go.
http://www.foodtv.ca/recipes/recipedetails.aspx?dishid=7927

I like blue cheese in small doses, so this was a good recipe for me. It's not overwhelmingly blue cheese-y. Normally, I make something and then think of ways to change or fuss with it the next time around, but this one seemed very right just the way it is.

Nevertheless, it's a bit of work to put together, so I think this will become a dinner party dish for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine breakfast for one and all this morning, complete with your favorite dishes. Nothing too heavy. Think of it as a pre-Thanksgiving Day breakfast, with one week to go before the actual day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Here you go.
> http://www.foodtv.ca/recipes/recipedetails.aspx?dishid=7927
> 
> I like blue cheese in small doses, so this was a good recipe for me. It's not overwhelmingly blue cheese-y. Normally, I make something and then think of ways to change or fuss with it the next time around, but this one seemed very right just the way it is.
> 
> Nevertheless, it's a bit of work to put together, so I think this will become a dinner party dish for me.


Sonal, that looks interesting. Thanks for sharing this with all of us. Paix, mon amie.

Will this week be less stressful for you, or should I start brewing some Sonal Special soon?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, that looks interesting. Thanks for sharing this with all of us. Paix, mon amie.
> 
> Will this week be less stressful for you, or should I start brewing some Sonal Special soon?


So far, the week looks promising, but keep some of that Sonal Special on the back burner in case. The joy (and pain) in my work is that I never know what is going to happen.


----------



## Rps

Hi all: Sonal, your recipe looks very interesting. I can't remember if I have shared my cheddar=swiss vegetable lasagna with you, but I can also contribute to the recipe collection if you wish?


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, Marc and rp. You guys are just trying to make me hungry this morning, but cheese is not a breakfast favourite, and blue cheese, well, let's just say I don't care for it in any amount. And lasagna is on my never touch list too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> So far, the week looks promising, but keep some of that Sonal Special on the back burner in case. The joy (and pain) in my work is that I never know what is going to happen.


Sonal, I shall brew some fresh SS when you request it should the stress get too great. Hang in there, mon amie. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi all: Sonal, your recipe looks very interesting. I can't remember if I have shared my cheddar=swiss vegetable lasagna with you, but I can also contribute to the recipe collection if you wish?


Morning, Rp. Now, that sounds like a great recipe. Are the veggies from Switzerland, or just the cheese? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal, Marc and rp. You guys are just trying to make me hungry this morning, but cheese is not a breakfast favourite, and blue cheese, well, let's just say I don't care for it in any amount. And lasagna is on my never touch list too.


Morning, Don. The one cheese I enjoy in the morning would be cheese melted in my scrambled eggs.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. The one cheese I enjoy in the morning would be cheese melted in my scrambled eggs.


Cheese in scrambled eggs? Not for me thanks. I like cheese with grapes, crackers and a glass of port after a meal. Cheese like Brie and Camembert work best for this type of after meal treat.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Hi all: Sonal, your recipe looks very interesting. I can't remember if I have shared my cheddar=swiss vegetable lasagna with you, but I can also contribute to the recipe collection if you wish?


That would be interesting RP, please do. I have noodles for putting together another lasagna in my cupboard--was thinking of making another and freezing it in smaller portions for future quick dinners.



SINC said:


> Morning Sonal, Marc and rp. You guys are just trying to make me hungry this morning, but cheese is not a breakfast favourite, and blue cheese, well, let's just say I don't care for it in any amount. And lasagna is on my never touch list too.


Great then, more for us! 

I also picked up a bunch of staples for homemade granola, if oats and nuts baked with maple syrup and mixed dried fruit is more your fancy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning all.
> 
> See the Toast thread for all your breakfast and creativity needs.


Morning, Garett. Care for some tea and honey with your toast? :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Cheese in scrambled eggs? Not for me thanks. I like cheese with grapes, crackers and a glass of port after a meal. Cheese like Brie and Camembert work best for this type of after meal treat.


Don, have you ever tried Brie with a fresh, crisp apple? Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cheese in scrambled eggs? Not for me thanks. I like cheese with grapes, crackers and a glass of port after a meal. Cheese like Brie and Camembert work best for this type of after meal treat.


Don, this is what my wife's family said in Calgary when I was there last, but they quickly changed their mind when they sat down to some of my scrambled eggs, melted cheese, and other special ingredients and spices.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Great then, more for us!
> 
> I also picked up a bunch of staples for homemade granola, if oats and nuts baked with maple syrup and mixed dried fruit is more your fancy.


Oh it would be Sonal if nuts were not included. Nuts are a no-no on my heart diet. Too much fat, but the fruit and oats are fair game.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Cheese in scrambled eggs? Not for me thanks. I like cheese with grapes, crackers and a glass of port after a meal. Cheese like Brie and Camembert work best for this type of after meal treat.


Don, the French have been using Brie as an antacid for years after big meals. It works too.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I also picked up a bunch of staples for homemade granola, if oats and nuts baked with maple syrup and mixed dried fruit is more your fancy. " Sonal, that sounds great for cold winter mornings ............ and far cheaper than the boxed granola one might buy in a store. Merci.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> That would be interesting RP, please do. I have noodles for putting together another lasagna in my cupboard--was thinking of making another and freezing it in smaller portions for future quick dinners.
> 
> 
> 
> Great then, more for us!
> 
> I also picked up a bunch of staples for homemade granola, if oats and nuts baked with maple syrup and mixed dried fruit is more your fancy.


Hi Sonal, I will post it later today as I am on my way downtown [ in Bowmanville downtown seems kinds of funny to say...]


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Sonal, I will post it later today as I am on my way downtown [ in Bowmanville downtown seems kinds of funny to say...]


Does Bowmanville have an uptown and midtown section, Rp ............ sort of like New York City?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> CHecking out the Shang in the Moring helps me to determine what to have for breakfast :love2:


As well, you may have anything you want for breakfast, lunch or dinner at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,


Sonal said:


> I also picked up a bunch of staples for homemade granola, if oats and nuts baked with maple syrup and mixed dried fruit is more your fancy.





Dr.G. said:


> " Sonal, that sounds great for cold winter mornings ............ and far cheaper than the boxed granola one might buy in a store. Merci.


And I would also guess BETTER than store bought too! Store bought variety is usually cheap on the "goodies".

I have this recipe for "Clean out the cupboard granola bars"...basically an almost anything goes concoction of dried fruits, nuts, grains, cereals, honey, seeds, peanut butter, butter/margarine, melted marshmallows, chocolate chips, coconut, brown sugar, WHATEVER....even a couple eggs if you wish, mixed together and spread out on a cookie sheet and baked until crisp. Eat it like bars or break it up for granola cereal. It's a great way to use up those last bits of things hanging around in your cupboard. 
They are a hit every time too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds interesting, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Does Bowmanville have an uptown and midtown section, Rp ............ sort of like New York City?


No Marc, let's say Bowmanville has a centre-town.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would also guess BETTER than store bought too! Store bought variety is usually cheap on the "goodies".
> 
> I have this recipe for "Clean out the cupboard granola bars"...basically an almost anything goes concoction of dried fruits, nuts, grains, cereals, honey, seeds, peanut butter, butter/margarine, melted marshmallows, chocolate chips, coconut, brown sugar, WHATEVER....even a couple eggs if you wish, mixed together and spread out on a cookie sheet and baked until crisp. Eat it like bars or break it up for granola cereal. It's a great way to use up those last bits of things hanging around in your cupboard.
> They are a hit every time too.


This looks good Kim, I'll have to substitute due to the sugar content


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No Marc, let's say Bowmanville has a centre-town.



Love those sorts of communities, Rp. St.John's is getting far too big for me these days ........... too many cars.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> "I also picked up a bunch of staples for homemade granola, if oats and nuts baked with maple syrup and mixed dried fruit is more your fancy. " Sonal, that sounds great for cold winter mornings ............ and far cheaper than the boxed granola one might buy in a store. Merci.


I don't know about cheaper, but then, I tend to splurge and through in whole pecan halves and dried blueberries and sometimes pistachios... it can add up.

Tastes a heck of a lot better than boxed granola though, plus I can customize it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I don't know about cheaper, but then, I tend to splurge and through in whole pecan halves and dried blueberries and sometimes pistachios... it can add up.
> 
> Tastes a heck of a lot better than boxed granola though, plus I can customize it.


Well, even if it is not cheaper, it is better and healthier, in my opinion.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I don't know about cheaper, but then, I tend to splurge and through in whole pecan halves and dried blueberries and sometimes pistachios... it can add up.
> 
> Tastes a heck of a lot better than boxed granola though, plus I can customize it.


YEAH! THEM's the kind of goodies I was talkin' bout! WOOT! 
I put in a bunch of cashews too - and those are pricey little devils.


----------



## Bolor

KC4 said:


> I wasn't ready for it either Bob....but it came along anyways. What was left of my flower garden is officially gone for the season now.....:-(
> 
> Are your ash trees the last to get their leaves in the spring? That's what I remember when I had one in the yard. Then, it's only fitting that they be the last to lose them.


The ash trees are the last to leaf up in the spring and the last to shed them in the fall. They will stay green until snow fall. An interesting Indian fable is that snow never falls on tamarack needles. Ours are still green (in the bush) so maybe we are good for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Interesting fable. Hopefully, it shall come true for you. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

.


----------



## Dr.G.

This looks like a case for .............................. wait for it ...................... ta da da da ..................

The Duo Doxie Detectives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, it is only one stolen turkey ..................... or else we would need to call upon the Fearless Foursome. 

"Just the facts, ma'am."

YouTube - Theme Song to Dragnet (Theme and March)


----------



## KC4

THOSE Noses ought to be able to locate a filched fowl, if anyone can!


----------



## Dr.G.

We phoned the number to get a lead, Kim. Seems it is the Butterball Turkey Hotline with tips on how to prepare the perfect Thanksgiving Turkey.

Da da da da ................... The plot thickens.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Da da da da ................... The plot thickens.


No, that's just the gravy! beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> No, that's just the gravy! beejacon


Good one, Kim. :lmao::clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sharon. How are you doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is rolling in so this is going to look like a real Sherlock Holmes film once the doxies start on their search and rescue mission.


----------



## KC4




----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


>


Kim, 6PM passed here in NL, so the Doxie Detectives are combing the Maritime Provinces. Let you know what happens in a few minutes when they report in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops. I just realized the it is the 12th of Oct. at 6PM. So, now we are just searching for the turkey.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that I need a cup of Sonal Special Herbal Tea ................. the tea that relaxes. 

Ah .............................. "serenity now ............. serenity now ................"


----------



## Rps

Say guys, a buddy and myself are thinking of bringing Donkey Baseball to Bowmanville ... question for you, anyone ever been to a game and what do you think of it as a fun project.....


----------



## sharonmac09

ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz zzz snort, oh geez Marc did you put me to sleep?


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Rp! how are ya?

Yes I've been to a donkey baseball game and it's HILARIOUS! Absolutely put it on!


----------



## Rps

Thanks Sharon, my wife has never seen one and was questioning whether anyone would come...


----------



## sharonmac09

What makes it hilarious are the male players inability to stay on the poor hapless beasts! Just remember the men are bigger than the donkeys and thus guys have a tendency to slide backwards/sideways and every which way and ending up on their butts. The donkeys don't wear saddles and mouth bits, just ropes around their snouts and of course the men/women would be desperately trying to guide them! yes, absolutely put the event on!


----------



## SINC

Donkey ball you say? Wow, does that take me back. Haven't even heard of it since it used to be a regular thing in the summers during the 1950s. I thought it was a lost entertainment event, but yes, I fondly remember the laughs at such games.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say guys, a buddy and myself are thinking of bringing Donkey Baseball to Bowmanville ... question for you, anyone ever been to a game and what do you think of it as a fun project.....


How could anyone hit a home run riding on a donkey???

YouTube - The Natural: Smashing a Clock


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz zzz snort, oh geez Marc did you put me to sleep?



No, it's the herbal tea .............. and meditation spa in the Relaxation Grotto.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How could anyone hit a home run riding on a donkey???
> 
> YouTube - The Natural: Smashing a Clock


You don't hit while riding Marc, here are the rules:


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> How could anyone hit a home run riding on a donkey???
> 
> YouTube - The Natural: Smashing a Clock


hee, hee, hee! No, Marc, the batter is on terra firma swinging a bat and then mounts the donkey right beside him. He and the beast madly try to reach the base while the opposing players on donkeys race after the hit ball. I have seen this game a few times while at the cottage in Napanee, Ontario in the mid seventies.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess I am just old-fashioned and like my baseball without any animals ............... or an asterisk.

YouTube - 61* trailer


----------



## sharonmac09

That's right Marc, there are no Roger Maris type of athletes present at these games! Just wannabees!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> That's right Marc, there are no Roger Maris type of athletes present at these games! Just wannabees!


Such is Life. Must be hard on the donkey. I would hate for a poor donkey to try and hold me aloft.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> hee, hee, hee! No, Marc, the batter is on terra firma swinging a bat and then mounts the donkey right beside him. He and the beast madly try to reach the base while the opposing players on donkeys race after the hit ball. I have seen this game a few times while at the cottage in Napanee, Ontario in the mid seventies.


Hmmm, they musta played it differently in Napanee. No one was allowed to mount the donkeys in Saskatchewan. They could only ride them.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Such is Life. Must be hard on the donkey. I would hate for a poor donkey to try and hold me aloft.


But Marc, you are a tall man and surely you can use your two legs to move the poor donkey along? :lmao::lmao: man what a hilarious sight!


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Hmmm, they musta played it differently in Napanee. No one was allowed to mount the donkeys in Saskatchewan. They could only ride them.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: haahahaha Get yer dirty mind out of the gutter!


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: haahahaha Get yer dirty mind out of the gutter!


Hey, you started it.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> But Marc, you are a tall man and surely you can use your two legs to move the poor donkey along? :lmao::lmao: man what a hilarious sight!


I am only 5'10" tall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why a donkey and not a real horse?


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Hey, you started it.


Who me? NOOooo! It was your mind that had envisioned it!


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> I am only 5'10" tall.


I thought you are a tall man as you have described yourself as a drunken giraffe on rollerblades a few times?  Or are you teasing poor me again?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> I thought you are a tall man as you have described yourself as a drunken giraffe on rollerblades a few times?  Or are you teasing poor me again?


No, I am not tall, especially since the tallest giraffe in the world was a male named George, who was just under twenty (20) feet tall. Put me on ice skates or roller skates and I look like a drunken giraffe on roller blades.


----------



## sharonmac09

a drunk giraffe, monkeys and elephants!

YouTube - drunk elephants and giraffes


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> a drunk giraffe, monkeys and elephants!
> 
> YouTube - drunk elephants and giraffes


They are not on roller blades. Imagine that image and you will be able to visualize my skating abilities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, there is no such thing as Doxie Baseball. Of course, there is Fly Ball, which is dangerous for doxies.

YouTube - Dash Hounds - All Dachshund U-FLI Flyball Dream Team


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, we all know what an ounce of Bailey's will do to a doxie pup. Talk about not being able to hold your own under the influence of alcohol ................. shocking.

YouTube - MVI 0837


----------



## Dr.G.

Trying to get the adult doxies outside in the rain, after a night of drinking, is VERY difficult. Finally got them all to bed. You can just imagine the snoring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine breakfast for all of you this morning, very heart-friendly and warming to the insides. My wife is making some Irish oatmeal .............. and starting the makings of my Jewish Apple cake for tomorrow. Each year she asks "What do you want me to make for your birthday?" and each year I choose the same cake. It is actually a Hanukkah recipe, but I was born in Oct. and not December. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Another birthday eh? Ever creeping towards that significant number too. 

I'll have the oatmeal, a personal favourite since childhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Another birthday eh? Ever creeping towards that significant number too.
> 
> I'll have the oatmeal, a personal favourite since childhood.


A fine choice of breakfast foods, Don.

Yes, but I view tomorrow as just another day ................... as I inch towards retirement. Still, now that Memorial has done away with the "65 and out" retirement policy, getting older is no longer all that scary. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> . Each year she asks "What do you want me to make for your birthday?" and each year I choose the same cake. It is actually a Hanukkah recipe, but I was born in Oct. and not December. Such is Life.


Morning all: Marc, I guess you could say you were parshah to the apple cake.

Me, I'm a Black Forest type of guy .... of course that was in the bad ol days when I wasn't smart enough to watch my sugar intake.....


----------



## SINC

Black Forest cake? Yikes, you likely eat Christmas cake too then?


----------



## Rps

Don, you know as well as I that there is only one Christmas cake in the world and that it is circulated from house to house ... if I ate it on my watch then I would have destroyed the legacy.....


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Cute videos - giraffes, elephants, doxies etc! Hee hee...

I'll be very glad to have some irish oatmeal....yum! Please and thank you. 

The apple cake sounds good too....

But Christmas Cake ! I don't care HOW MUCH rum is in them, I'm still not eating them unless I am almost dead from starvation. Same goes for wedding cakes and any other cakes and bakery items with little candied citrus rinds and/maraschino cherries.....ack, Ack, ACK! It's an immediate phonograph needle drag across the record for me. tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Ah, that old myth, eh rp. Sorry to burst your bubble, but my wife and her sisters all bake Christmas cakes and the darn things are eaten each year over the holidays. A family tradition if you will. The wife makes a special one for me without those yucky things she puts in hers. Mine has no green or red foreign materials in it at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Marc, I guess you could say you were parshah to the apple cake.
> 
> Me, I'm a Black Forest type of guy .... of course that was in the bad ol days when I wasn't smart enough to watch my sugar intake.....


I like Black Forest cake, Rp, but find that it is too rich. I don't have to worry about my sugar intake ............... just my weight gain. :lmao:tptptptp


----------



## Rps

Yeah, I've never seen a green cherry in my life .... at least one that is worth eating.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Black Forest cake? Yikes, you likely eat Christmas cake too then?


I LOVE Christmas cake. I never had a piece until I came to St.John's, and have been making up for lost time ever since. People bring me these cakes to let me sample what they have made. No one has ever left here unhappy with my comments.


----------



## Sonal

I'm not a fan of marachino cherries or Black Forest Cake either.

But a good old-fashioned Christmas cake? Count me in. A friend of mine makes them--old family recipe--and it is terrific. Takes about 6 weeks to make but it's worth it.


----------



## KC4

rps said:


> yeah, i've never seen a green cherry in my life .... At least one that is worth eating.


+1!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, that old myth, eh rp. Sorry to burst your bubble, but my wife and her sisters all bake Christmas cakes and the darn things are eaten each year over the holidays. A family tradition if you will. The wife makes a special one for me without those yucky things she puts in hers. Mine has no green or red foreign materials in it at all.



Don, tell Ann that she can put a few green things and lots of red things in my cake this year. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh, Xmas cakes bring me fond childhood memories. My mother would make tons of this stuff and circulate them amongst relatives and friends. She mixed the ingredients in a giant tub and had us kids (my sister and I) jump in with our cleaned bare feet and stomp/shuffle the mixture until thoroughly mixed! Of course we had never told the recipients this! heeheehee!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm not a fan of marachino cherries or Black Forest Cake either.
> 
> But a good old-fashioned Christmas cake? Count me in. A friend of mine makes them--old family recipe--and it is terrific. Takes about 6 weeks to make but it's worth it.


Re marachino cherries ..................... :love2::love2::love2: I can eat them by the jar full.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Oh, Xmas cakes bring me fond childhood memories. My mother would make tons of this stuff and circulate them amongst relatives and friends. She mixed the ingredients in a giant tub and had us kids (my sister and I) jump in with our cleaned bare feet and stomp/shuffle the mixture until thoroughly mixed! Of course we had never told the recipients this! heeheehee!


OK, let's see ................. yes to an Ann-made Christmas cake :love2: ............ no to one that Sharon mixed. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that I have gained five pounds just reading this thread.


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> Oh, Xmas cakes bring me fond childhood memories. My mother would make tons of this stuff and circulate them amongst relatives and friends. She mixed the ingredients in a giant tub and had us kids (my sister and I) jump in with our cleaned bare feet and stomp/shuffle the mixture until thoroughly mixed! Of course we had never told the recipients this! heeheehee!


Hey, I've tried to mix Christmas cake batter.... using feet would be much easier. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> OK, let's see ................. yes to an Ann-made Christmas cake :love2: ............ no to one that Sharon mixed. XX)


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Hey, we were just little kids then! We had loads of fun! Of course we were very young and we had done this for only a couple of years. Since then my mother mixed them in the conventional manner.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

MazterCBlazter said:


> I've got gas XX)


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: Hi ya Garett! How are you besides the gas that is?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Oh, Xmas cakes bring me fond childhood memories. My mother would make tons of this stuff and circulate them amongst relatives and friends. She mixed the ingredients in a giant tub and had us kids (my sister and I) jump in with our cleaned bare feet and stomp/shuffle the mixture until thoroughly mixed! Of course we had never told the recipients this! heeheehee!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:Cake batter between your toes.....your mom must have some italian grape stomping in her background somewhere....hee heee....

My Mom used to make a Swedish strudel - that was an all day job....and took an entire full size 8 seater table surface to roll the dough out on. Raisins would sometimes be in it - but never candied fruit. Mostly cottage cheese, nuts, butter, sugar and cinnamon.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao: Hey, we were just little kids then! We had loads of fun! Of course we were very young and we had done this for only a couple of years. Since then my mother mixed them in the conventional manner.


Well, I shall cut you some slack on this one, Sharon. I trust you use your hands these days? :lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

Garett, I'm doing fine, thanks! So what adventures are you up to these days? Still planning on driving an 18 wheeler rig across the frozen highways up north?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:Cake batter between your toes.....your mom must have some italian grape stomping in her background somewhere....hee heee....
> 
> My Mom used to make a Swedish strudel - that was an all day job....and took an entire full size 8 seater table surface to roll the dough out on. Raisins would sometimes be in it - but never candied fruit. Mostly cottage cheese, nuts, butter, sugar and cinnamon.


Sounds like the sort of blintz my father's parents made, or the apfelstrudel (pple strudel) my mother's mom would make when I was little.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Garett, I'm doing fine, thanks! So what adventures are you up to these days? Still planning on driving an 18 wheeler rig across the frozen highways up north?


Garett, if you need a companion, I have one for you. His name is Zorro, he lives in Regina, SK (so he likes the cold temps), he has gone from AB to ON in a truck many times before, and he is a good navigator, especially in the snow. Interested?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:Cake batter between your toes.....your mom must have some italian grape stomping in her background somewhere....hee heee....
> 
> My Mom used to make a Swedish strudel - that was an all day job....and took an entire full size 8 seater table surface to roll the dough out on. Raisins would sometimes be in it - but never candied fruit. Mostly cottage cheese, nuts, butter, sugar and cinnamon.


Whoa, this sounds like a delicious treat! Do you remember assisting her? Kim, I can remember that my sister and I would discretely dip our fingers into the Xmas batter and pick out the candied fruit! That was our reward!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like the sort of blintz my father's parents made, or the apfelstrudel (pple strudel) my mother's mom would make when I was little.


YES! Apples would frequently be a main ingredient! Must be the same - or at least similar! ...

We would pull/roll the dough out paper thin on the table, spread it with butter and cinnamon and the other ingredients, roll it up from one end and then coil these huge lumpy rolls into deep baking pans, pour a quart of whipping cream over them and bake until sticky crisp. Not exactly diet food. 

There's a picture somewhere of my uncle passed out under the Christmas tree...:lmao: No, it wasn't the egg nog - it was a serious strudel overload. :lmao::lmao::lmao: He will forgo the rest of the Christmas fare just to eat strudel. Does it almost every year. ...obviously needs help to get off the stuff.


----------



## Sonal

One of these days, I want to try my hand at making a proper strudel... pulling the dough paper thin and all. Seems like an all-day task.

OR... I could go to the Market on Saturday mornings and buy one made by Mennonites for $5.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> The legend of Zorro! If I head up north on a big rig I'll swing by and get him. Not in the cards for this winter though.


Too bad. Still, he is a fine dog. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don, especially these days.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all! Just finished my second session of volunteering at the LTC facility. I am helping feed in the dementia section as that is where they need help the most. I was told I could work elsewhere if I wasn't comfortable - but I think that I am fine. I find it quite interesting actually and I feel good about it so far.

I am investigating the St Louis School for self learning as they offer the PSW course too. Tuition is free - but I have to find $600.00 for the books..........I may approach a family member for help. I will keep after the programme through EI until something is settled though - I have a couple of phone calls to make this afternoon with questions.

Adam is doing well enough. I no longer think that he will be able to continue with his bmx stunts though - he can feel the rod in his leg hit the back of his knee cap when he bends his leg. This was a real passion of his and he was doing well. He is in a walking cast now and has instructions to take it off in the house - on level ground only, making sure that he puts his foot down flat - and walk on it - but it MUST be flat and he MUST wear it at all times out of the house. He will have to wear it for another six weeks and then it will still be 3- 5 months before it is healed.

Hope everyone is well. I will catch up on reading later.

Take care,

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hi all! Just finished my second session of volunteering at the LTC facility. I am helping feed in the dementia section as that is where they need help the most. I was told I could work elsewhere if I wasn't comfortable - but I think that I am fine. I find it quite interesting actually and I feel good about it so far.
> 
> I am investigating the St Louis School for self learning as they offer the PSW course too. Tuition is free - but I have to find $600.00 for the books..........I may approach a family member for help. I will keep after the programme through EI until something is settled though - I have a couple of phone calls to make this afternoon with questions.
> 
> Adam is doing well enough. I no longer think that he will be able to continue with his bmx stunts though - he can feel the rod in his leg hit the back of his knee cap when he bends his leg. This was a real passion of his and he was doing well. He is in a walking cast now and has instructions to take it off in the house - on level ground only, making sure that he puts his foot down flat - and walk on it - but it MUST be flat and he MUST wear it at all times out of the house. He will have to wear it for another six weeks and then it will still be 3- 5 months before it is healed.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I will catch up on reading later.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Jeanne



Jeanne, glad Adam is doing better, health-wise. That must be a blow not being able to do his stunts anymore. Such is Life.

Good luck on your course. I am an advocate for distance learning. Bonne chance, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I couldn't help notice your comments in the pet thread on the Beagle situation. I was just wondering if your dogs learning of house training was one of "autodidoxy"......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I couldn't help notice your comments in the pet thread on the Beagle situation. I was just wondering if your dogs learning of house training was one of "autodidoxy"......


Rp, the concept of autodidoxy really speaks to the notion of a highly motivated learner with good concentration -- something which doxies do NOT have in their possession .......... unless food is involved.

"Get the ball" elicits no response, but "Cookie" causes a doxie to come running.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Remember, tomorrow, everything is on the house at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Who let the dogs out? Again?


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Who let the dogs out? Again?


Don't you know, Don, that Marc releases the fiercely protective doxies every night to protect us shang gang members from weredoxies!?!!!


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> The fiercely protective doxies are always out on the prowl every night guarding the shang doxie den! Good night everyone!





sharonmac09 said:


> Don't you know, Don, that Marc releases the fiercely protective doxies every night to protect us shang gang members from weredoxies!?!!!


Perhaps, but sometimes with photos that more properly belong in the "pets" thread. 

And after my 7,000+ posts here sharon, I think I know just a tiny bit more about the Shang than most. Even you, believe it or not.


----------



## sharonmac09

Looks like my edit was beaten by Don's post... oh well.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good night everyone!


----------



## KC4

^^^ Hahah! 
Woof! Woof! Woof!


Good Night all - 
May I be the FIRST to wish MARC a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Woot!
Woot!
WOOT!


----------



## MaxPower

Night all. I just finished work for the night (yes it is 12 am) and now I'm off to bed where I'll be up at 6:30 am. The joys of raising two kids and running two businesses.

Good times.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and welcome to the Marc's Big Birthday Bash Breakfast. It has all of Marc's favourites, along with your personal fav so no one is left out.

Enjoy your day Marc, and many more of them!


----------



## SINC

Hmm, still no one in for birthday breakfast and it's past 7:30 already??


----------



## darkscot

I'm up! Happy Birthday, Marc! I see my personal fav, coffee, is ready, thanks. Hopefully he's sleeping in for once


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. An "Over the Hump Day" breakfast awaits us all, compliments of Don, when you rise to face the middle of the week. Enjoy. Remember ............... it's ALL free today.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ^^^ Hahah!
> Woof! Woof! Woof!
> 
> 
> Good Night all -
> May I be the FIRST to wish MARC a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Woot!
> Woot!
> WOOT!


Thank you, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone and welcome to the Marc's Big Birthday Bash Breakfast. It has all of Marc's favourites, along with your personal fav so no one is left out.
> 
> Enjoy your day Marc, and many more of them!


Thanks, Don. One can only wonder how many more there shall be. All the more reason to lose weight and stay healthy now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

darkscot said:


> I'm up! Happy Birthday, Marc! I see my personal fav, coffee, is ready, thanks. Hopefully he's sleeping in for once


Thanks, Aaron. Slept in a bit this morning. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Night all. I just finished work for the night (yes it is 12 am) and now I'm off to bed where I'll be up at 6:30 am. The joys of raising two kids and running two businesses.
> 
> Good times.


Hang in there, Max. Someday you shall look back to this time and wonder were your kids ever that small, and were your businesses just starting up. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Happy Birthday Marc, and many more.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Happy Birthday Marc, and many more.


Thank you, Warren. How goes being a stay-at-home dad? How goes your business ventures? I wish the best for you and your family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Happy Birthday Marc, may you have as many more.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Happy Birthday Marc, may you have as many more.....


Thanks, Rp. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

Good Marc, organising my study so I can get down to brass tacks. Nothing like sitting down with Mezirow and a cup of coffee to start the day........unless of course you're having a root canal.


----------



## MaxPower

Life is well. Being at home is great. I am thoroughly enjoying my time with my youngest. I feel we are forming a tighter bond as a result. I've been working like mad at nights to keep up, but such is life these days.

"Workin' 9 - 5, What a way to make a living." How times have changed.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Birthday Marc!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Hope everybody is enjoying Marc's Birthday Breakfast Bash. Care to blow out those candles on the bran muffins Marc? I try to avoid eating food while it's still flaming. 

I actually did witness a work acquaintance try to drink a flaming Sambuca shooter BEFORE blowing it out.  She was already at least few shooters down and I don't think she felt it ....till the next day. One of my favorite reminders why to never drink more than I can appropriately handle. 

Rp - I haven't heard that saying "get down to brass tacks" in a while....I know it means getting the fundamentals of a job or task in action...but do you (or anyone?) know where it originated from?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Rp - I haven't heard that saying "get down to brass tacks" in a while....I know it means getting the fundamentals of a job or task in action...but do you (or anyone?) know where it originated from?





> Brass tacks is an object used in the expression "get down to brass tacks". The expression usually means clearing out confusing details and finding out the real facts about something.
> 
> The etymology of the expression is unclear. It may have roots in the way fabric manufacturers used to mark out a yard in tacks on the counter so customers could buy their fabric accordingly. It was common for some customers buying material or draperies to say to the salesperson "Let's use the brass tacks" which were embedded in the counter. Usually the salesperson would use his or her arm to measure the material. This has been seen in the UK even in the 1950s. This was done to save time overall, but the suspicious customer would often insist on having the material measured exactly, right up to the line of brass tacks.
> 
> Another fabric-related origin involves furniture upholsterers in the 17th and 18th century who used brass tacks to secure the initial layer of tightly-stretched cloth which forms the foundation of the padded seat assembly. On top of this layer was added a tightly-padded layer of horse or boar's hair to provide a springy resilience, on top of which is a softly padded layer and finish covering. After the transition to springs (and in modern construction), brass tacks were used for securing jute webbing and for securing the cords which tye and secure the springs. Therefore, to "get down to brass tacks" implies stripping away the many layers of covering and padding atop the foundational layer, or wear sufficient to expose this first layer of construction.
> 
> Another possibility is that in the 1860s the US government issued boots for soldiers that were constructed using brass tacks to hold the leather soles on to the bottoms of their boots. As the boots wore down, the tacks would protrude through the sole and in to the bottom of the soldier's feet. "Brass tacks" could mean to get to the absolute bottom of things in reference to shoes.
> 
> It is also argued that the idiom is derived from the "Brass Tax of 1854". When the makers of clothing, shoes, instruments, tools, etc. that required brass would gather the materials and count up the cost, accounting for the brass tax was the last—and most expensive—step. Therefore the phrase "get down to brass tax" could mean to get to the last and final thing, or to get past the formalities and get down to the crux of the matter.


Yer welcome.


----------



## Sonal

Don's source: 

Brass tacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Hey Gang....
Is that advertising between posts new? Gee, I hope it's not here to stay. I do not like it at all. tptptptp


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Cameo

Happy Birthday Marc! Gosh - it doesn't seem that long since your last birthday.

I called the College yesterday and they are still processing applications - so my aunt has offered to lend me the money for the application and I will put it through regardless. If all else fails then I will try to find my way through St Louis.........tuition is free but 600 for the books.

I plugged my itouch into my computer to update it and it crashed my OSX............????? I will have to find out if there is a conflict??

Windy day here - I could even feel it pushing my car.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## sharonmac09

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARC!

Let's see.....(calculator clicking).... you are now 39 years old? whooo!


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Everyone!



KC4 said:


> Hey Gang....
> Is that advertising between posts new? Gee, I hope it's not here to stay. I do not like it at all. tptptptp


???? what advertising???  I don't have it between my posts.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hey Gang....
> Is that advertising between posts new? Gee, I hope it's not here to stay. I do not like it at all. tptptptp


Then your only option will be to pay up:

http://www.ehmac.ca/info-centre/80713-new-ehmac-premium-memberships-coming-very-soon.html#post877899


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Life is well. Being at home is great. I am thoroughly enjoying my time with my youngest. I feel we are forming a tighter bond as a result. I've been working like mad at nights to keep up, but such is life these days.
> 
> "Workin' 9 - 5, What a way to make a living." How times have changed.


Glad to hear that things are going well, Warren. Very good to hear of the bonding, which is very important.

I have never had a 9-5 job, so I can't say how things have changed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good Marc, organising my study so I can get down to brass tacks. Nothing like sitting down with Mezirow and a cup of coffee to start the day........unless of course you're having a root canal.


Good luck, Rp. Stay focused. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy Birthday Marc!


Thank you, Sonal. Are things getting somewhat less hectic for you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hope everybody is enjoying Marc's Birthday Breakfast Bash. Care to blow out those candles on the bran muffins Marc? I try to avoid eating food while it's still flaming." They were raisin bran muffins, Kim, my favorite. Thank Don for the breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Happy birthday you know who


Thanks, Garett. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Happy Birthday Marc! Gosh - it doesn't seem that long since your last birthday." Thanks, Jeanne. Yes, how a year flies on by these days.

Good luck with your course.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARC!
> 
> Let's see.....(calculator clicking).... you are now 39 years old? whooo!



Thank you, Sharon. Have not been 39 in a great many years ........... too many years. :-(


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Then your only option will be to pay up:
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/info-centre/80713-new-ehmac-premium-memberships-coming-very-soon.html#post877899


Or you can download a free ad blocker! If you want to know what i use, I'll be more than willing to disclose it!


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Sonal. Are things getting somewhat less hectic for you these days?


Maybe by next June they will be less hectic.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning everyone... 

And a Happy Birthday to Marc! :clap:

Gosh... it took me... I dunno... a few hours of reading to catch up since I last posted... :

I'm freezing my tushie off here today and for good reason! It's 32ºF and they picked today to replace my master bedroom window, front and back entrance doors... brrrr! We're talking to someone here who doesn't turn off her furnace at all at any time in the year in Calgary... I just set it for my lowest tolerable temp. in the summer and it still comes on now and then. A fair bit this freezing August! 
Anyway... this is suffering for a good reason... when it's done, it's done... all my renovations done! Yay! No more drafty doors when winter really sets in. 

Last couple of weeks have been off and on hectic around here. I was "sans computer" for a couple of days as I had to take in to MyMacDealer to have the "battery not charging issue" fixed. It was the left I/O board... still under warranty, lucky for me. 3rd time in the shop in just over 2 years though... I HOPE it's good now!

I'm also in the process of "divorcing" my financial institution... well that's how it almost feels after being a client there for 33 years, suddenly they've turned into Mac The Knife! I simply could not take their crap anymore so I'm moving over to a more friendly environment. When I finally do close out of there completely and they ask as they usually do as to why... I really just don't know what to say? You've driven me crazy in 6 short months? 

Whatever... I'm taking control back for myself. Nuff said...


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Or you can download a free ad blocker! If you want to know what i use, I'll be more than willing to disclose it!


Once everything is in place, I doubt any ad blocker will do the trick.

The whole point is that it takes $$$ to run and maintain a site as large as this one. That said we should not be scheming how to work around it, rather we should be reaching into our pockets to support a valuable site to us all.

In the early years of this site, back in 2001 to 2006 when occasional appeals for funds were made, I tossed in a $100 bill on many occasions to keep ehMac up and running. I will happily do so again if that is what it takes to maintain it. 

I even came up with the paid membership rate of "a dime a day" or $36.50 when memberships were sold originally. It is part of the reason it says "Sponsoring Member" above my avatar.

We all should support the site either by buying a membership if we can afford it, or alternately, view the ads in return for a free ride here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Maybe by next June they will be less hectic.


June!?!  Sorry to hear this, Sonal. By then, you should take a long vacation. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Diane.

"Whatever... I'm taking control back for myself. Nuff said... " Good for you. I did the same thing and have not regretted the decision.


----------



## Dr.G.

"We all should support the site either by buying a membership if we can afford it, or alternately, view the ads in return for a free ride here. " I agree. I send the mayor small contributions to support the site, but sponsor him to the tune of a couple of hundred dollars when he and his family ride for MS. He has emailed me to say that this support actually means more to him, which is fine with me.

I can live with the ads.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Whatever... I'm taking control back for myself. Nuff said...


:clap::clap::clap:

Yep, 33 years is long "relationship" and it must feel like a divorce of sorts.... but if you feel that you have not been treated properly and your financial spidey sense is going off - it's a good time for a change. 


Re; The ads... I don't like them, but I understand why they are there now, and I agree with the approach to pay for ehMac - either through $ or tolerance of the ads.


----------



## Bolor

Many Happy Returns Marc and many more of them!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Many Happy Returns Marc and many more of them!


Thank you, Bob. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> OK so let's get this right,
> 
> you don't want me to send the Arabian dancers to your birthday party like I almost went to your wedding anniversary....


True, Garett. This will be very low key.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> True, Garett. This will be very low key.


Low key maybe, but not without perks....How's the Apple cake?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Low key maybe, but not without perks....How's the Apple cake?


What apple cake? All gone. Down to one party hat as well ............ guess who gets to wear it?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> June!?!  Sorry to hear this, Sonal. By then, you should take a long vacation. Bon voyage.


Well, if I am lucky it may be as early as March.

Mind you, who knows what new problems will show up between then and now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, if I am lucky it may be as early as March.
> 
> Mind you, who knows what new problems will show up between then and now.


March is good. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, if I am lucky it may be as early as March.
> 
> Mind you, who knows what new problems will show up between then and now.


Think positive, Sonal .................... and if it gets tough and hectic ......... there is alway some Sonal Special waiting for you in the Meditation Grotto under the Relaxation Spa here in The Shang. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. You late night party-goers continue to party on in The Cafe Chez Marc. Last one out please turn off the light. Merci. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> What apple cake? All gone. Down to one party hat as well ............ guess who gets to wear it?


Oh geez no apple cake for me? 

Vicki and I bid you all nitey nite and rest assured the guard doxies are now on patrol. Woof! Woof!


----------



## danalicious

Happy Birthday Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have a light breakfast awaiting you when you arise to help ease you into the Thanksgiving Day weekend. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Oh geez no apple cake for me?
> 
> Vicki and I bid you all nitey nite and rest assured the guard doxies are now on patrol. Woof! Woof!


Sharon, more is being made. We shall deliver some if you want. Say hey to Vicki for me. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Happy Birthday Marc!


Thank you, Dana. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning. Chilly, but the sun is shining and they say we should reach a high of 16 today - so that sounds all right!!

Have a great day.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the pre Thanksgiving Day Breakfast Marc!

Brrrr...it's -3 here this morning with more snow in the forcast.....Whaaaaaaaa:-(!

Lots of outside errands and tasks to do too.... ..oh well...better get over it - I'm not ready willing or able to to retire in Victoria yet. 

Hope everyone is doing well today - off to check out St. Albert's Place....


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, ladies, a light brekkie is all I need today thanks.

Kim, it's minus three here too, but no snow. All we've had is showers, but it is darn cold for the time of year.

You girls will appreciate the story about smart women on mybirdie.ca this morning. I got a real chuckle out of it, even if it does put down men in a humourous way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning all.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good morning. Chilly, but the sun is shining and they say we should reach a high of 16 today - so that sounds all right!!
> 
> Have a great day.


Morning, Jeanne. Hopefully, the sunshine shall bring you some peace ............. and some good news. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the pre Thanksgiving Day Breakfast Marc!
> 
> Brrrr...it's -3 here this morning with more snow in the forcast.....Whaaaaaaaa:-(!
> 
> Lots of outside errands and tasks to do too.... ..oh well...better get over it - I'm not ready willing or able to to retire in Victoria yet.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today - off to check out St. Albert's Place....


Morning, Kim. All we are getting is rain here with 9C temps, so no shoveling in in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I liked the SAP pics of the bales of hay that were rolling in the fields during a windstorm. Looked like natural crop circles. Still, the wind must have been quite strong to have blown things that heavy about as it did.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Kim, it's minus three here too, but no snow. All we've had is showers, but it is darn cold for the time of year.


Kim, please ignore the post above. I just looked out and the white stuff is beginning to fall here too. Yuk!


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


Not too bad. Just came from my doc's office for my annual checkup.

They drew some blood for tests, and surprisingly, I didn't get dizzy, even though I hadn't eaten anything beforehand. (Normally, I come close to fainting.)

How's life in NL?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not too bad. Just came from my doc's office for my annual checkup.
> 
> They drew some blood for tests, and surprisingly, I didn't get dizzy, even though I hadn't eaten anything beforehand. (Normally, I come close to fainting.)
> 
> How's life in NL?


Glad to hear that, Sonal. I get dizzy just waiting for a blood test in the hospital, so I get a private clinic to send someone to my house to draw the blood. The fee is $25, and not having to wait up to two hours in the hospital, only to pass out during or before the blood is drawn, is worth it to me. He is in and out in 15 minutes.

All goes well here as the rain continues to pour. Makes taking the "you know who" "you know where". If I use the word "out" they will rush to the back door, only to stop short of actually going outside once they see the rain.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, things here are now beginning to look very white indeed. This is waaaay too early for winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, things here are now beginning to look very white indeed. This is waaaay too early for winter.


My wife tells me that she can remember a bit of snow every month of the year during the time she lived in both Calgary and Edmonton. Hang in there, mon ami. It will soon be over .................... we hope.


----------



## Rps

Hello all: How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: How is everyone tonight?


Evening, Rp. All goes well here, especially if you like rain. Lots of it today and into tomorrow. 

How are you today?


----------



## KC4

I'm fine thanks Rp - How are you?

I am very disgusted however, with the cold and blowing snow. tptptptp

So, Kacey and I have agreed to simply ignore it in hopes that it will go away.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm fine thanks Rp - How are you?
> 
> I am very disgusted however, with the cold and blowing snow. tptptptp
> 
> So, Kacey and I have agreed to simply ignore it in hopes that it will go away.



That's the attitude, Kim. Now, if it was snowing here, I would be complaining ............... but at least the doxies would go outside. They love snow ........ but hate rain. Go figure.


----------



## Rps

Kim as friend of mine sent me some pictures of their pet. I'm not sure but I think KC would be interested.....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim as friend of mine sent me some pictures of their pet. I'm not sure but I think KC would be interested.....


Noooooooooooooo!
But I have to admit I did aid and abet her pet craving today - I sent her an article about "teacup" pigs that I found today.... CUTE! ....Maybe I wouldn't be allergic to them....


----------



## Rps

I am fine Marc, just doing some reading and watching the ball game. And you....


----------



## Dr.G.

Grading and going to the scores in baseball and hockey .......... and here. Back and forth we go ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Don sent me this pic. Cute ............


----------



## Rps

Are they smooth hairs nested with a miniature pig?


----------



## KC4

Don... is that an ALBINO DOXIE????
Wow!


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Glad to hear that, Sonal. I get dizzy just waiting for a blood test in the hospital, so I get a private clinic to send someone to my house to draw the blood. The fee is $25, and not having to wait up to two hours in the hospital, only to pass out during or before the blood is drawn, is worth it to me. He is in and out in 15 minutes.
> 
> All goes well here as the rain continues to pour. Makes taking the "you know who" "you know where". If I use the word "out" they will rush to the back door, only to stop short of actually going outside once they see the rain.


I wish they had that service here in Ontario. I'd be happy to stay home and lie back on my couch rather than wait at the clinic for an hour and a half. 

Weather is still holding up here. Chilly, but no rain or snow. Mind you, the cats are indoors (except for the occasion trip to the balcony) so the only one who suffers for the weather is me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Are they smooth hairs nested with a miniature pig?


This has been going around the internet for about a year. It is a mini smooth doxie and a newborn piglet.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Don... is that an ALBINO DOXIE????
> Wow!


Albino doxies are not pink ............ they are white.


----------



## Rps

I thought I read somewhere that "house pigs" are now becoming the "in" pet. Wouldn't Homer Simpson love one of those ....... don't tell him it's that magical animal that has: bacon, ribs and pork chops......


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Albino doxies are not pink ............ they are white.


Are albino doxies as rare as human ones????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I wish they had that service here in Ontario. I'd be happy to stay home and lie back on my couch rather than wait at the clinic for an hour and a half.
> 
> Weather is still holding up here. Chilly, but no rain or snow. Mind you, the cats are indoors (except for the occasion trip to the balcony) so the only one who suffers for the weather is me.


The last three times I went to go for bloodwork at the hospital I passed out, so my doctor suggested this service. They do some home visits if you are in a convenient area. I am near Confederation Building, where our provincial government meets, and the services are for people in these sorts of offices. So, they come to see me from 8-815AM and then are off for the government workers. Very convenient.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Are albino doxies as rare as human ones????


Albinism in humans is rare, but in doxies it is unknown. When this little guy grew up we realized that he was not a doxie, but a terri-poo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I thought I read somewhere that "house pigs" are now becoming the "in" pet. Wouldn't Homer Simpson love one of those ....... don't tell him it's that magical animal that has: bacon, ribs and pork chops......


Some communities are banning these sorts of pets. My wife wants a pygmy pot-bellied pig. I said she could have one ............... if we get rid of six doxies.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

How is everyone!

Love the pics of the piglet, hedgehogs, and the albino doxie. Can the albino doxie with the prerequisite features be a show dog? 

Hey Rp and Marc, now that your fave baseball teams are not in the playoffs, do you still watch the playoffs? Or you just keep an eye on the scores? 

Kim, are you serious about getting a little bitty pig? oink oink!


----------



## sharonmac09

A terri poo! How the heck did you mistake that?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> How is everyone!
> 
> Love the pics of the piglet, hedgehogs, and the albino doxie. Can the albino doxie with the prerequisite features be a show dog?
> 
> Hey Rp and Marc, now that your fave baseball teams are not in the playoffs, do you still watch the playoffs? Or you just keep an eye on the scores?
> 
> Kim, are you serious about getting a little bitty pig? oink oink!


Evening, Sharon. No, an albino doxie would never be allowed near a dog show. 

I am watching the scores, since I can't spend the time to watch the whole game. I might watch a bit of the World Series if the Yankees get in just to see what the new Yankee Stadium looks like.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon: I watch the games as I'm a ball fan as opposed to a team fan. I do have my favourites such as the Braves, Red Sox, Cards, and Cubs. For this series I'm not so sure that the Twins will be an easy goodbye... not sure if I would want to play them if they get out of the Wild Card.....


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> A terri poo! How the heck did you mistake that?


When we had to put down our 16 year old Old English Sheepdog, my son wanted another dog. So, we got Max.


----------



## sharonmac09

HI guys,

I'm a Jays fan. I fondly remember the Jays beating the Braves in the World Series of 1992. Were you a Braves fan then, Rp?


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, do you think that Max is the most popular name for a dog .... I had one and my son has one.


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I'm a Jays fan. I fondly remember the Jays beating the Braves in the World Series of 1992. Were you a Braves fan then, Rp?


Yes I pulled for the Braves, but I cheered for the Jays [ both times ] I had a friend who worked for them, so I pretty much had to cheer for them [ on occasion ].

I prefer the National style of game .... but the Jays were fun to watch!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I'm a Jays fan. I fondly remember the Jays beating the Braves in the World Series of 1992. Were you a Braves fan then, Rp?


Yes, those were the days. I was not a Jays fan, but I recall Joe Carter's home run to win it all. What a thrill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, do you think that Max is the most popular name for a dog .... I had one and my son has one.


Yes, according to the American Kennel Club, Max is one of the top 10 call names for a dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Noooooooooooooo!
> But I have to admit I did aid and abet her pet craving today - I sent her an article about "teacup" pigs that I found today.... CUTE! ....Maybe I wouldn't be allergic to them....


Tea cup piglets cause swine flu .............. but there is one cure .......... it's an oinkment. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Oh my, much too doggish for me. Don't we have a "pet" thread somewhere for this stuff? Just saying.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh my, much too doggish for me. Don't we have a "pet" thread somewhere for this stuff? Just saying.



Yes, let's talk baseball. Sadly, the last time my team won the World Series I was just turning 6 years old. :-(


----------



## SINC

I am a Detroit Tigrs fan. Lived across the river from Detoit and visited the old Tiger Stadium too many times to switch now.

Those where the days when the Red Wings played real hockey with Gordie Howe in the "Olympia" where I sat in the nose bleeds and enjoyed every moment of the games in the 70s.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am a Detroit Tigrs fan. Lived across the river from Detoit and visited the old Tiger Stadium too many times to switch now.
> 
> Those where the days when the Red Wings played real hockey with Gordie Howe in the "Olympia" where I sat in the nose bleeds and enjoyed every moment of the games in the 70s.


Frank Lary was my favorite Detroit pitcher growing up. He was one of the few Pitchers who beat the Yankees consistently!

As for Gordie Howe, I had the opportunity to see him play a few times as he tore apart my New York Rangers. He seemed massive as he planted himself in front of the NY goal and scored at will.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rangers won tonight. Maybe this will be their year? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, 6:00 a.m. and not a soul around yet. Better leave brekkie for a bit so it doesn't go cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, 6:00 a.m. and not a soul around yet. Better leave brekkie for a bit so it doesn't go cold.


Morning, Don. I am here now. I shall make some breakfast for us, and then go to my office for a meeting. Upon my return, we should make a TGIF Breakfast for those sleepyheads just getting up. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck with your meeting at the office. Is that not the second one in as many weeks? That is unusual for you is it not?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good luck with your meeting at the office. Is that not the second one in as many weeks? That is unusual for you is it not?


Morning, Don. Yes, two meetings in a week is very unusual for me. A few people at MUN think I have retired ................. and one person thought I had died. 

How are you feeling as the cold temps cover your area of AB?


----------



## SINC

I'm feeling great Marc. Since Ann babysits now Monday through Thursday, she is off today and we will celebrate our 44th wedding anniversary today. (It was actually yesterday.)

I think we will do a few things in Edmonton and I may even buy her lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm feeling great Marc. Since Ann babysits now Monday through Thursday, she is off today and we will celebrate our 44th wedding anniversary today. (It was actually yesterday.)
> 
> I think we will do a few things in Edmonton and I may even buy her lunch.


Kudos to you and Ann, Don. Sadly, not too many couples reach the Big 44 these days. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning all.
> 
> My friend that founded the Soloflex company has decided to run for governor of Oregon. He's a really great guy and we agree with most things politically and socially. It would be great if he became the governor!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great


Afternoon, Garett. Oregon is a great state. Very progressive.

How are you these days?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shangites!

Happy Anniversary Don! Woot! :clap:

It's a chilly -8 here in Calgary.......:--(
Just gonna have to suck it up and deal with it! I know. 

Somehow it seems we only had a day or two of fall..and I'm being generous. 
Apparently we skipped the frost and leaves browning stage. I have perfectly (until it thaws) preserved begonia blooms. ..frozen solid with all their color in suspended animation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. My wife's flowers are still blooming with all the rain we have been getting recently. They were a bit dormant with the lack of water, since we were not allowed to water lawns or gardens, and we had run out of rain water and water from the shower. But now they are colorful ............. on days when there is no sun .......... just more rain.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Cameo

G'day all. 

My aunt has kindly lent me the money for my admittance into my course - the college is still processing so I am getting it in anyhow - so I should have my package completed and submitted by the end of next week as I have to finish filling it in and then take it to Lutherwood for double and triple checking and they will submit for me.


Dreay, rainy day today - but hey - the weatherman was wrong all week. They called for rain Wed, Thurs and Friday and they were only right for today.


Happy Anniversary Don and Ann!!!!

I am trying to resync my itouch - new system and library - it seems to be going okay. I had to redo my iTunes Library as all my stuff was stored on my external and I updated my music and photos. Looks to be about half done right now. I shall soon know!!

Hope everyone has a great day

Jeanne


----------



## Sonal

Happy anniversary Don.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. That was nice of your aunt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Ready for some Sonal Special? I am having some right now. Smoooooth .............


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Pretty good. I've always liked Oregon.
> 
> I remember years ago when they had big economic problems, they made it law so that you could not pump your own gas, the attendant had to do it.
> 
> They also had a similar law for grocery stores, you were not allowed to bag your own groceries, a clerk had to do it.
> 
> This gave a lot of people jobs that otherwise would have been unemployed. Menial work, but better than having no employment options.


Interesting point, Garett. I am in favor of employment, but I like to do certain things myself. Still, if it allows a person a sense of self-respect, who am I to stand in their way of attaining this feeling.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Anyone know how to weld a car frame together? My car is shot - the frame is rusted through and broken right underneath the engine mounts.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Ready for some Sonal Special? I am having some right now. Smoooooth .............


Sounds good, Marc. I have a meeting Tuesday evening that I am just beginning to dread, so I think some Sonal Special is much needed.

Are you surviving the rain?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting point, Garett. I am in favor of employment, but I like to do certain things myself. Still, if it allows a person a sense of self-respect, who am I to stand in their way of attaining this feeling.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Heheh! This reminds me of a Texas experience. I noticed that I was one of the VERY FEW that would return their shopping cart to the store, right back in the lineup of carts, after I unloaded my groceries into the back of my vehicle. Most people would leave them next to their vehicles and drive away.

A Texan friend noticed this and asked why I always did that. I said, I don't know - I guess it's a Canadian thing - I've always done it and it feels strangely irresponsible to do otherwise. She responded with a "Well, you're doing someone else's job and if we all did that, that person wouldn't have a job, would he?"

Hey Jeanne - That's great news about your Aunt loaning you your school tuition. It's great to have such good friends and family that they will "lend" a hand sometimes.

Sorry to hear about your car - sounds baaaaad. I used to watch my Dad weld (I have a photo of me wearing welding goggles, but I never actually welded anything....so I cannot help you much with that one....


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 



SINC said:


> I'm feeling great Marc. Since Ann babysits now Monday through Thursday, she is off today and we will celebrate our 44th wedding anniversary today. (It was actually yesterday.)
> 
> I think we will do a few things in Edmonton and I may even buy her lunch.


Happy Anniversary Don and Ann! :clap: Have a wonderful day... 



KC4 said:


> It's a chilly -8 here in Calgary.......:--(
> Just gonna have to suck it up and deal with it! I know.
> 
> Somehow it seems we only had a day or two of fall..and I'm being generous.
> Apparently we skipped the frost and leaves browning stage. I have perfectly (until it thaws) preserved begonia blooms. ..frozen solid with all their color in suspended animation.


Kim... pathetic ain't it? Winter way too long last year, no summer until late August and September... fall, what's that... I'm back in my polar fleece one piece jammies... 
It ain't fair! :-(

However I do have my new doors with no draft...


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Anyone know how to weld a car frame together? My car is shot - the frame is rusted through and broken right underneath the engine mounts.


Sorry, Jeanne. Haven't a clue. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good, Marc. I have a meeting Tuesday evening that I am just beginning to dread, so I think some Sonal Special is much needed.
> 
> Are you surviving the rain?


Coming right up, Sonal. We shall deliver some to your meeting on Tuesday.

The heavy rain was yesterday, and there has been a light rain and drizzle all day today. I don't mind it, but it is tough getting the doxies out into the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Sounds like you could use some Bolor Special -- the finest hot chocolate in the land. Interested?


----------



## Dreambird

Oh yes please, Marc! That sounds delicious...


----------



## KC4

^^+!! Maybe the Doxie patrol could come out to Calgary with a Barrel flask of some Bolor Special....
and Bailey's?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Oh yes please, Marc! That sounds delicious...


Diane, it is what Bob, who lives in Timmins, has made famous. Hot and delicious. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ^^+!! Maybe the Doxie patrol could come out to Calgary with a Barrel flask of some Bolor Special....
> and Bailey's?


The Doxie Express is on its way with some Bolor Special. My wife, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, is chilled this evening .............. and it is drizzle, fog and 8C.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Sonal. We shall deliver some to your meeting on Tuesday.
> 
> The heavy rain was yesterday, and there has been a light rain and drizzle all day today. I don't mind it, but it is tough getting the doxies out into the back yard.


Did you tell them that there are badgers outside?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Did you tell them that there are badgers outside?


Sonal, they are too smart for that old trick. I can fool them once, but not twice. Such is Life.

Hope the Sonal Special helps to bring some calm to your day.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of your broken frame Jeanne, but once a frame is broken the vehicle is toast. I am not aware of any way you can insure such a vehicle if the condition is known. Once the frame is broken, the integrity of the entire car is jeopardized. It would be deemed not roadworthy by any competent mechanic.

You probably didn't want to hear that, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Remember, turkey for one and all the entire weekend, as well as Monday, in The Cafe Chez Marc. Don't forget your contributions to your local food banks. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Sorry to hear of your car, but I have a feeling that Don might be correct. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

You'll have to excuse me as I am still giggling whilst typing this tale.

Our daughter, who shares her Dad's sense of humour, was on her way out the door tonight when I casually asked where she was going. Why to a birthday party, she giggled. I asked why she was so happy to be going and she laughed aloud.

She's a teacher and one of her teacher friends is having a birthday party tonight and a bunch of them were going to the friend's house to celebrate.

The thing is, that same teacher held a garage sale a few weeks back to clean her garage of all those items that build up in garages over the years. Our daughter and her crafty friends had attended said garage sale and bought up all the stuff she had for sale and their friend was so pleased that all her teaching buddies could use all that junk and she made a handsome profit holding the sale.

Thing is though, this devious crew spent the last few weekends gift wrapping everything they bought at the friend's garage sale.

Wanna guess what the friend is getting for her birthday tonight as they all converge in her home bearing gifts?

Hilarious, I say! :clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## KC4

^^^^ Hahahah ! THat's PRICELESS Don....

We have a caper (capon?) of our own this weekend. Instead of setting Gibblets the giant inflatable turkey up in OUR Front yard, we are sneaking over to my Sister's place and setting it up under the cover of darkness. Mwwaaaaahhahahahhaaabeejacon


----------



## Dreambird

KC4 said:


> ^^+!! Maybe the Doxie patrol could come out to Calgary with a Barrel flask of some Bolor Special....
> and Bailey's?


... and they were here waiting for me with it all when I got home from having my hair "fixed" this evening... :clap: What a great service!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine and enjoy your weekend.

I've set out the Heart's Desire Buffett and the tea and coffee are freshly brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, time to rise and shine and enjoy your weekend.
> 
> I've set out the Heart's Desire Buffett and the tea and coffee are freshly brewed.


Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast .............. my heart thanks you as well.
Cute story. Should be interesting to see the reaction of your daughter's friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ^^^^ Hahahah ! THat's PRICELESS Don....
> 
> We have a caper (capon?) of our own this weekend. Instead of setting Gibblets the giant inflatable turkey up in OUR Front yard, we are sneaking over to my Sister's place and setting it up under the cover of darkness. Mwwaaaaahhahahahhaaabeejacon


The plot thickens ............................... beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> ... and they were here waiting for me with it all when I got home from having my hair "fixed" this evening... :clap: What a great service!


Glad to have been of service, Diane.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang GAng!

How's everyone doing this chilly (-9 in Calgary) morning?

I laughed at my husband - he just headed out the door to get Tim Horton's wearing Birkenstocks on his feet! :lmao:

Thanks for the Heart Smart breakfast Don! Off to check out St. Albert's Place in a minute...

I have a mammoth task ahead of me today - sorting out boxes and boxes of photos - perhaps scanning a few - but mostly just organizing them so when I want to find one - I have half a hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang GAng!
> 
> How's everyone doing this chilly (-9 in Calgary) morning?
> 
> I laughed at my husband - he just headed out the door to get Tim Horton's wearing Birkenstocks on his feet! :lmao:
> 
> Thanks for the Heart Smart breakfast Don! Off to check out St. Albert's Place in a minute...
> 
> I have a mammoth task ahead of me today - sorting out boxes and boxes of photos - perhaps scanning a few - but mostly just organizing them so when I want to find one - I have half a hope.


Morning, Kim. I have on my Birkenstocks, but will not be going far outside wearing them. It is 9C but cloudy, as the fog has lifted and the drizzle has stopped.

I have the same task with pics and slides.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Hi Garrett!

How are you today? 


What happens in the Shang...STAYS in the Shang.....beejacon


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, everyone. Just picked up cranberry scones at the Market this morning--anyone interested?

This of course, sparks the great scone debate.... is it pronounced skown or skawn?


----------



## SINC

Rhymes with "phone".


----------



## Rps

Hi all: Yes I agree Don, I have always heard it pronounced like "phone". 

Say Don, did I read you once lived in Windsor? That's were I am planning on retiring....


----------



## Sonal

I'm a rhymes with phone person as well.... what, no controversy?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi all: Yes I agree Don, I have always heard it pronounced like "phone".
> 
> Say Don, did I read you once lived in Windsor? That's were I am planning on retiring....


Hi rp. Nope not Windsor. We lived about 45 minutes north in a small city called Wallaceburg. Our youngest son was born there back in 1976. I was back for a visit in the 90s and it was worse. Much worse. I can't even imagine how much worse it is now.

Would never retire in that area though. Smog, heat, humidity and crowding, even back in the 70s was terrible.

I have a good buddy who is the current VP Advertising of the Windsor Star and he hates the heat and humidity there too. He claims it's way too hot and humid for eight months of the year.


----------



## Rps

Yeah I know, but my wife requires the heat to assist with her medical condition ... the winters are killers for her.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning Dwellers of the Shang
> 
> I have this idea to start a separate thread for Shang terminology. Anyone game, take the honors for creating it!
> 
> :love2:


Afternoon, Garret. 

Shang terminology? I can't tell you how many PMs I have receieved from people who lurk in The Shang and want to know what a "doxie" might be in reality. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Garrett!
> 
> How are you today?
> 
> 
> What happens in the Shang...STAYS in the Shang.....beejacon


Good point, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon, everyone. Just picked up cranberry scones at the Market this morning--anyone interested?
> 
> This of course, sparks the great scone debate.... is it pronounced skown or skawn?


Afternoon, Sonal. I agree with Don. Scone rhymes with phone .......... and is great with either Sonal Special tea or Bolor Special hot chocolate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I have just started to brew a fresh pot of tea if anyone is interested. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'll take some Earl Grey is you have any?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'll take some Earl Grey is you have any?


Evening, Rp. Coming right up. How have you been today?


----------



## Rps

Kind of tired Marc, but I'll get over it. I'm planning the Thanksgiving Day dinner for tomorrow, while watching the baseball game. I think the Cards are done like my dinner. And you....?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going well here, Rp. Finished grading for the day, and now helping my wife with tomorrow's Thanksgiving Day meal. we are having about 10 people in all tomorrow, so it is a big deal.


----------



## Rps

We're not sure how many might show up. With two of my kids in other cities and the other two floating I'm not sure the number. Probably will be thanksgiving for the thanksgiving day left overs on Monday.... I'm doing my Tzimmes with Chicken, buttered corn, and fresh peas. I was thinking of also doing turnip/sweet potato mix, but I would probably have too much orange on the plate. While I've kept the prunes in it this time Marc, I also am trying dried cherries to add a little zing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds very interesting, especially the use of dried cherries.


----------



## SINC

There will be seven of us tomorrow for the turkey day meal with mashed carrots and turnips, a must with a bit of butter. Yum.

Monday of course will be that much better with the leftovers, my favourite part of any holiday meal.


----------



## Rps

Oh gooddy Bubble and Squeak on Monday! I have used carrots with my turnip but I prefer using sweet potatoes.

Marc, this will be my first year using dried cherries. I'm not sure, but I think Tzimmes means something like " big deal" in Yiddish. Each year I try to push the envelope with them to put as much taste into the mix as I can. I'm thinking of using some clove as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There will be seven of us tomorrow for the turkey day meal with mashed carrots and turnips, a must with a bit of butter. Yum.
> 
> Monday of course will be that much better with the leftovers, my favourite part of any holiday meal.



Liove leftovers ............... which is why we are having the big dinner on Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Oh gooddy Bubble and Squeak on Monday! I have used carrots with my turnip but I prefer using sweet potatoes.
> 
> Marc, this will be my first year using dried cherries. I'm not sure, but I think Tzimmes means something like " big deal" in Yiddish. Each year I try to push the envelope with them to put as much taste into the mix as I can. I'm thinking of using some clove as well.


Rp, in Yiddish, "tsimis" means a "big fuss" or "a big deal".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My wife, with a bit of my help, has much of everything ready for tomorrow. Turkey goes in the oven about noon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, as well, to all those past, present and future members of our Shang family. May we reflect upon all that we have to be thankful for this Thanksgiving weekend. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Sweet turkey dreams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for our Sunday Thanksgiving Brunch. Rise and shine to the smell of turkey in the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## Znook

Mmmm, I can smell that turkey from here Dr.G. Beautiful. I'll take a slice or three when tis ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Mmmm, I can smell that turkey from here Dr.G. Beautiful. I'll take a slice or three when tis ready.


Morning, Z-Man. Interesting that the smell of turkey should travel all the way across "the pond". Still, you are welcome to some as soon as it comes out of the oven.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Znook

It sure is amazing .

Life is great so far Marc but it could be even better. And with that in mind a vacation across the pond to the land known as the true north strong and free is due for next year...


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> It sure is amazing .
> 
> Life is great so far Marc but it could be even better. And with that in mind a vacation across the pond to the land known as the true north strong and free is due for next year...


I would love to vacation in Great Britain someday as well. Someday ..........


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents and thanks for breakfast Marc. All the preparations for Mr. Turkey were done yesterday and he is cooling in the roaster right now, destined for the oven in about another five hours or so. I can smell him already, even though he is yet to enter the furnace.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Hahah! Garrett - I like the Shang Rules :clap:

MMMMMM...Tuuuurkey......
Our plans to place the giant inflatable turkey in my sister's yard were foiled! 1. they have no electrical outlet accessible from the front or side and their gate is locked. 
2, They have 2 Weimarainers that would surely give us away if we tried to sneak in to the back yard....
Hppppfffhhh.

While my brother in law is the main chef for today family dinner and is cooking a turkey....I am cooking a 6.2 kg Prime rib roast for those among us who have a poultry allergy. 

There will surely be leftovers from both and will be available to the Shang gang as they please.

Happy Thanksgiving all! 
Gobble Gobble Gobble!
:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

Good Lord, you mean some people are allergic to turkey?

Never heard of such a thing.

Sure glad it's not me.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Good Lord, you mean some people are allergic to turkey?
> 
> Never heard of such a thing.
> 
> Sure glad it's not me.


Yep, my poor Mom is allergic to ALL poultry/birds (as she says, "anything with a feather") ....loves to eat it ....but always really regrets it later. So we always make sure she has a choice at family & friend dinners. Also, our son CAN eat things with a feather, but much prefers beef - so I'm sure he is going to be partaking in the PR also.


----------



## SINC

I suppose that keeps her away from feather boas and dusters as well? 

Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> #1 - The first rule of Shang Club is, you do not talk about Shang Club.
> 
> #2 - The second rule of Shang Club is, you DO NOT talk about Shang Club.
> 
> #3 - If someone says stop, goes limp, types out, the Shang is over.
> 
> #4 - Two posters to a Shang.
> 
> #5 - One Shang at a time.
> 
> #6 - No PC's, no Window's.
> 
> #7 - Shangs will go on as long as they have to.
> 
> #8 - If this is your first time at Shang Club, you have to Shang.


Afternoon, Garett. Interesting rules. I, for one, would rather we go on just as we have for the past 6 1/2 years. This is why I like #7. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Never heard of a Capybara, Garett. Maybe the doxies would like to play with them ........... maybe not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. 

"Happy Thanksgiving all! 
Gobble Gobble Gobble!" 

Same to you. Hopefully, the sun shall shine on your inflatable turkey. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Turkey is in the oven and shall emerge in about 3 hours. So, I hope you all are hungry.


----------



## SINC

Our turkey just went in the oven to emerge in about four hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we should be serving turkey all day at this rate. Someone in ON needs to have a bird out soon as well to cover the whole country.


----------



## Rps

Well, the dead bird express will be arriving in Ontario about 5:30 or 2 1/2 hours from now....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, the dead bird express will be arriving in Ontario about 5:30 or 2 1/2 hours from now....


Great. So, we have the west, central and eastern parts of our fine land covered. Let us ALL be thankful for a moment for living in Canada. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Our bird is pretty near burned, so time to toss on the veggies. Start the countdown to the stuffing. Stuffing me that is.


----------



## Cameo

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.


Morning, Jeanne. It is 115AM here ............ the guests have all gone and we just finished cleaning up.

How was your Thanksgiving?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, well the Yankees made it past the first round. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. If I am not up early, would someone else prepare a light breakfast for one and all? Merci.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope that this finds you and your family well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

The Doxie Squad investigators were here investigating the case of the turkey napping....they have found a body and each taken substantial DNA samples of the bird home to their "lab" to do further testing. 

Strange...they also "needed" samples of the Prime rib roast too. I can't see how they are connected but perhaps they are just being thorough. 


Goodnight All.


----------



## SINC

Turkey napping eh? I would have loved to have a nap after all the turkey, but company prevented that so my turkey napping was not to be today.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and Happy Thanksgiving. I have set out a few pastries, scrambled eggs and fruit juices this morning to try and counter the effects of so much turkey yesterday.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Juice and a light breakfast is fine with me. More room for leftovers this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Brought some good cheer to some senior citizens last night. Helped them with a Turkey Fest. Interesting stories we all had to swap. Got a couple of people that were feuding in the old folks home for years to hug and make up and eat together. :love2:


What a fine thing to do, Garett. You are a real "mensch" and a true peacemaker. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Just thinking about the leftovers today has me drooling, Marc.


----------



## Rps

Speaking of left overs, goodbye Boston, must say that was a surprise.

I have some left over cauliflower so I thought I would try this .... to share...

Creamed Cauliflower
>
>Smooth and creamy cauliflower blended with cheese will turn this casserole
>into a star attraction.

>8 cups Chopped cauliflower (about 2)
>
>2 tbps Butter
>
>2 Onions chopped
>
>1 tsp Each fried thyme and salt
>
>1 Pkg (4 oz/ 125 g) cream cheese, softened
>
>¼ tsp Pepper
>
>
>
>Crumb Topping:
>
>¾ cup Fresh bread crumbs
>
>2 tbsp Chopped fresh parsley
>
>Pinch Each salt and pepper
>
>2 tbsp Butter melted
>
>
>
>In large saucepan of boiling salted water, cook cauliflower for about 12
>minutes or until softened. Drain well.
>
>Meanwhile, in skillet, melt butter over medium heat: cook onions, thyme and
>salt, stirring occasionally, for about 5 minutes or until softened.
>
>In food processor or blender, puree together cauliflower and onion mixture,
>in batches, until smooth. Return all of the mixture to processor, blend in
>cram cheese and pepper until smooth.
>
>
>
>Crumb Topping: Meanwhile, in small bowl, stir together fresh bread crumbs,
>chopped parsley, salt and pepper: drizzle with melted butter, stirring to
>moisten.
>
>
>
>(Cauliflower mixture and topping can be prepared to this point, cooled and
>frozen in separate airtight containers for up to 2 weeks: thaw in
>refrigerator for 48 hours before continuing).
>
>
>
>In saucepan, heat cauliflower mixture over medium heat, stirring
>occasionally, for 7 minutes or until bubbling: transfer to greased 11- x
>7-inch (2 L) baking dish. (Or microwave mixture in baking dish at
>Mediaum-High/70% for about 10 minutes, rotating once.)
>
>Sprinkle with topping: broil for 3 minutes or until golden brown.
>
>
>
>Makes 8 servings.
>
>Per serving: about 155 calories, 4 g protein, 12 g fat, 10 g carbohydrate.
>
>


----------



## SINC

Here is the recipe cleaned up of all those (>) marks and spelling corrected and now that I can read it easier, I am going to try this, thanks rp.

Creamed Cauliflower

Smooth and creamy cauliflower blended with cheese will turn this casserole into a star attraction.

8 cups Chopped cauliflower (about 2)
2 tbps Butter
2 Onions chopped
1 tsp Each fried thyme and salt
1 Pkg (4 oz/ 125 g) cream cheese, softened
1/4 tsp Pepper

Crumb Topping:

3/4 cup Fresh bread crumbs
2 tbsp Chopped fresh parsley
Pinch Each salt and pepper
2 tbsp Butter melted

In large saucepan of boiling salted water, cook cauliflower for about 12 minutes or until softened. Drain well.

Meanwhile, in skillet, melt butter over medium heat: cook onions, thyme and salt, stirring occasionally, for about 5 minutes or until softened.

In food processor or blender, puree together cauliflower and onion mixture, in batches, until smooth. Return all of the mixture to processor, blend in cream cheese and pepper until smooth.

Crumb Topping: Meanwhile, in small bowl, stir together fresh bread crumbs, chopped parsley, salt and pepper: drizzle with melted butter, stirring to moisten.

(Cauliflower mixture and topping can be prepared to this point, cooled and frozen in separate airtight containers for up to 2 weeks: thaw in refrigerator for 48 hours before continuing).

In saucepan, heat cauliflower mixture over medium heat, stirring occasionally, for 7 minutes or until bubbling: transfer to greased 11- x 7-inch (2 L) baking dish. (Or microwave mixture in baking dish at Medium-High/70% for about 10 minutes, rotating once.)

Sprinkle with topping: broil for 3 minutes or until golden brown.

Makes 8 servings.

Per serving: about 155 calories, 4 g protein, 12 g fat, 10 g carbohydrate.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

My mom is tired and my oven doesn't work so we didn't celebrate Thanksgiving this year. We are saving it all for Christmas - which is my favourite holiday anyhow!!! I love the christmas decorations. 

Forgot to add a cd into my itunes so trying to sort out my music and re update my touch. Of course, I was doing it backwards...................... Never mind how

Shayla has gotten so protective that I can't even speak with my neighbour if she is with me........all is fine til I speak and then she sets off barking like a nutball. Gonna have to fix that one.

Anyhow, left some goodies for brunch. Going to fix some new cracks in the walls - I am going to repaint the hallway once I get the paint for it.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Don, I pulled that from my e-mail file and got lazy in the proofing .... yours is easier to follow. I never use onion as I have a reaction to it .... so I use celery instead ... but the recipe called for onion.

Painting hallways .... I have to do the same thing, one of these days I'll get around to it ... most of my time is spent reading. My approach is when we buy the new house we'll decorate and fix up the old one when it is empty.

I think it will be quicker and cleaner that way.... but I applaud the effort.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning All!

Thanks for the breakfast Don - I'm looking forward to leftovers too. Thanks Jeanne for the extra goodies. Woot!

That was a perfect thing to do on Thanksgiving Garrett. Kudos!

Thanks for the recipe Rp! Looks interesting. I love cauliflower but my family can take it or leave - mostly leave it. 

BTW - Gibblets the giant inflatable turkey did appear in my sister's front yard - but it wasn't a surprise - had to get their cooperation with the electrical outlet source.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just thinking about the leftovers today has me drooling, Marc.


We had a great meal yesterday .............. but my wife knows how to replicate that culinary experience with leftovers. :love2::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Yes, this is turning up to be an interesting playoff season. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Morning all.
> 
> My mom is tired and my oven doesn't work so we didn't celebrate Thanksgiving this year. We are saving it all for Christmas - which is my favourite holiday anyhow!!! I love the christmas decorations.
> 
> Forgot to add a cd into my itunes so trying to sort out my music and re update my touch. Of course, I was doing it backwards...................... Never mind how
> 
> Shayla has gotten so protective that I can't even speak with my neighbour if she is with me........all is fine til I speak and then she sets off barking like a nutball. Gonna have to fix that one.
> 
> Anyhow, left some goodies for brunch. Going to fix some new cracks in the walls - I am going to repaint the hallway once I get the paint for it.



Afternoon, Jeanne. Sorry to hear on your non-Thanksgiving, but, as you say, Christmas will around the corner soon.

Shayla is just like most of our doxies. I talk to someone and they go nuts. Strange ................


----------



## Cameo

Hi,

I wasn't overly worried about Thanksgiving. 

I looked up recalls for my car - and guess what????? Read on....

Transport Canada
http://www.canada.gc.ca/home.html 
Transport Canada
www.tc.gc.ca
Skip to content | Skip to institutional links 


Transport Canada Recall # 2009123 *Recall Date:* 2009/04/23 *Notification Type:* Safety TC *System:* Stucture *Manufacturer Recall Number:* R0060 *Units Affected:*  34,786 *Category:* Car *Recall Details:* On certain vehicles operated in areas of heavy road salt usage (Ontario, Quebec, New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island, and Newfoundland & Labrador), road salt can collect in the rear portion of the side members of the subframe and may result in internal corrosion leading to thinning or perforation of the subframe steel. The corrosion may ultimately lead to separation of the lower control arm at the forward mounting point to the subframe. When separation occurs, in most cases, the movement of the arm will cause the axle to pull out of the transaxle and the vehicle will no longer have drive power to the wheels. In extreme cases, the wheel can also rotate off its designed axis and make contact with the fender or the wheel well. Both outcomes could result in a loss of vehicle control and a crash causing property damage, personal injury or death. Correction: Dealers will inspect and, if necessary, replace the front subframe assembly. Should the subframe not require replacement, drainage holes will be added, as well as treatment with rust-proofing material to arrest the corrosion process.


----------



## Cameo

Maybe I can get my car fixed for free.................


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, if you are the first owner of the car, you should have been notified of this recall by mail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Maybe I can get my car fixed for free.................


Don't laugh ............ you might be correct. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished a second turkey dinner, and it was almost as good as yesterday's meal. What a treat.


----------



## SINC

Yep and a double helping here tonight. (You do know there are no calories in leftovers, right?)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep and a double helping here tonight. (You do know there are no calories in leftovers, right?)


Great news!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hope that this Thanksgiving brought one and all some peace and tranquility.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, you shall be getting some good news this week. Good Karma happens, you know.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to be up and at 'em. I've put out the day before Hump Day fare with hot bevvies for all to enjoy. Have a good week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, time to be up and at 'em. I've put out the day before Hump Day fare with hot bevvies for all to enjoy. Have a good week.


Morning, Don. Great "Day Before Hump Day" breakfast. Merci.

How are you today?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all!

I had a great weekend and thoroughly enjoyed the extra day off work! Hubby and I took advantage of the holiday Monday to finish up the siding on my house. 

There's no sign of winter here yet as most of the trees still haven't shredded their colourful autumn/green leaves. :clap::clap: But I would imagine that they would soon start falling en masse!


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don, Sharon et all: I see everyone has survived another Thanksgiving feast (s). Has anyone tried the new Starbuck's instant coffee? My daughter tried it and she thought it was dreadful and too pricey. So I guess they were successful in making their instant like their store brews.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good morning, all. I will have some of that breakfast, Sinc, with extras on the hot bevvies, please and thanks! Rps, I haven't yet tried the new Starbucks instant coffee samples, but am not surprised to hear it's gotten a negative review. I've only bought Starbucks flavoured coffee drinks but I've heard people say that the company's plain ordinary coffee can't hold a candle to Timmie's.

A neighbour kindly offered to let me pick some of his surplus tomatoes and I got up with the sun (though it's hiding behind the clouds, in fact) in hopes of catching him outside so as to take him up on his offer ... but at 7:30 a.m. he had finished his tour of his garden and was heading back in! And usually once he's in he doesn't come back out.

KC4, how did Gibblets like his new venue for the day?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the hot bevvies and breakfast Don - awesome.

Gibblets seems to have enjoyed the new venue this year - but I had better go retrieve him soon - the snow is falling and is coming with a bit of a wind - and Gibblets is not tethered down.  For all I know he could be in Edmonton by now. 

Waiting for the snow to stop or at least slow before going out to shovel the walks for the first time this season. Groaaannnnn.

Mona - do you like green fried tomatoes? I do! But it's not always easy getting green tomatoes in the store - best if you grow them or get them from a grower directly...good luck getting some of your neighbor's before they freeze.


----------



## SINC

Oh wow, you guys are making me drool with all the talk of fried green tomatoes. I love them!

When I was a kid, my Mom used to make the most tasty green tomato pickles, but I have never found a recipe that tastes the same, never mind the green tomatoes. The only way I can get them is to grow them, but alas I did not this year.


----------



## Rps

Hello Don and Kim, My dad used to love fried tomatoes, but they were never my thing...I'm a sliced Beefsteak with salt and pepper kind of guy. I never heard of green tomato pickle .... is it like a chutney? I cruised for a recipe and found this .... is this what your mother made Don?

GREEN TOMATO PICKLE 
1 gallon green tomatoes
6 large onions
3 cups brown sugar
1/2 lemon
1 small whole hot red pepper (for each jar - optional)
3 red bell peppers
1 pint vinegar
1 pint water
1 tablespoon whole cloves
1 tablespoon allspice
1 tablespoon crushed celery seed
1 tablespoon whole mustard seed
1 tablespoon dry ground mustard
1 tablespoon whole black peppercorns
Wash and thinly slice the tomatoes and onions. Discard any with blemishes.
Sprinkle over the vegetables, one half cup of canning salt. Let stand overnight in a stainless steel or enamel pan or crock.

Tie the pepper, cloves, allspice and celery seed in a square of cheesecloth; fasten with cotton string. Slice the lemon and chop two peppers very finely.

Drain the tomato and onion well. Add all the seasoning except one of the pepper pods to the vinegar, then add the tomato and onion. Cook for 1/2 hour, stirring gently at intervals to prevent burning.

Remove spice bag to prevent darkening.

Pack in pint jars and garnish with slender strip of red bell pepper and 1 small hot pepper per jar (near the outer edge as decoration). Ladle hot vinegar mixture over jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace.

Adjust lids. Process for 15 minutes in a boiling water bath canner.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I had a great weekend and thoroughly enjoyed the extra day off work! Hubby and I took advantage of the holiday Monday to finish up the siding on my house.
> 
> There's no sign of winter here yet as most of the trees still haven't shredded their colourful autumn/green leaves. :clap::clap: But I would imagine that they would soon start falling en masse!


Morning, Sharon. A beautiful day here as well, with sunshine and 9C temps. Getting work done around the garden, although raking leaves will have to wait since the leaves are still on the trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, Don, Sharon et all: I see everyone has survived another Thanksgiving feast (s). Has anyone tried the new Starbuck's instant coffee? My daughter tried it and she thought it was dreadful and too pricey. So I guess they were successful in making their instant like their store brews.


Morning, Rp. I know someone who tried it and would concur with your daughter. At $1 a cup for instant, that is WAY too pricy.


----------



## SINC

Sorry rp, but not even close. There were no peppers of any kind involved. I stay far away from hot peppers 99% of the time. I see no point in burning one's mouth to enjoy food, although I can take a bit of jalapeno on nachos.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Good morning, all. I will have some of that breakfast, Sinc, with extras on the hot bevvies, please and thanks! Rps, I haven't yet tried the new Starbucks instant coffee samples, but am not surprised to hear it's gotten a negative review. I've only bought Starbucks flavoured coffee drinks but I've heard people say that the company's plain ordinary coffee can't hold a candle to Timmie's.
> 
> A neighbour kindly offered to let me pick some of his surplus tomatoes and I got up with the sun (though it's hiding behind the clouds, in fact) in hopes of catching him outside so as to take him up on his offer ... but at 7:30 a.m. he had finished his tour of his garden and was heading back in! And usually once he's in he doesn't come back out.
> 
> KC4, how did Gibblets like his new venue for the day?


Morning, Mona. Home grown tomatoes are great. I try to grow some each year here in St.John's, which is difficult.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the hot bevvies and breakfast Don - awesome.
> 
> Gibblets seems to have enjoyed the new venue this year - but I had better go retrieve him soon - the snow is falling and is coming with a bit of a wind - and Gibblets is not tethered down.  For all I know he could be in Edmonton by now.
> 
> Waiting for the snow to stop or at least slow before going out to shovel the walks for the first time this season. Groaaannnnn.
> 
> Mona - do you like green fried tomatoes? I do! But it's not always easy getting green tomatoes in the store - best if you grow them or get them from a grower directly...good luck getting some of your neighbor's before they freeze.


Moring, Kim. My wife spoke with her brother in Edmonton and her sister in Calgary, and both said that the temps were going to be in the low 20C range and sunny by Saturday. So, hang in there ............ help is on the way.


----------



## SINC

Sadly Marc, Deborah's kin are wrong:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly Marc, Deborah's kin are wrong:


Don, trust my brother-in-law, who is planning to work in his garden on Saturday ................. or trust Environment Canada. 

Edmonton, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Calgary, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Personally, I like to choose the weather predicition that is the best .............. such as in January when the Weather Network says that St.John's will be getting 45cm of snow, and Environment Canada predicts 60cm of snow. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

We shall see Marc, but I NEVER trust Environment Canada. They are wrong more than 50% of the time out here.


----------



## Rps

Don, what would expect from Environment Canada, they are a non prophet organisation.


----------



## KC4

MMMmmm..I Love Green tomato pickles - your recipe looks close to me Rp - I don't think the hot peppers actually add much in the way of heat to these preserves...just a slight kick. 

The snow has only worsened so I'll not be out shoveling it in the very near future. 
I think a cup o' Bolor Special is already in order for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We shall see Marc, but I NEVER trust Environment Canada. They are wrong more than 50% of the time out here.


Yes, but wouldn't it be nice if you had their forecast should they be correct this time??? Still, you folks have been experiencing rough weather this past week with the wind and cold and snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, what would expect from Environment Canada, they are a non prophet organisation.


Good one, Rp. You should use that in your act this weekend at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> MMMmmm..I Love Green tomato pickles - your recipe looks close to me Rp - I don't think the hot peppers actually add much in the way of heat to these preserves...just a slight kick.
> 
> The snow has only worsened so I'll not be out shoveling it in the very near future.
> I think a cup o' Bolor Special is already in order for the day.


One cup of Bolor Special coming right up, Kim. How deep is the snow?


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, you take them when you can.....


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> One cup of Bolor Special coming right up, Kim. How deep is the snow?


I think it's FOOT deep

(just kidding - It's only an inch or three at the most so far - but it's still coming!) :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap::lmao::clap:


Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, you take them when you can.....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I think it's FOOT deep
> 
> (just kidding - It's only an inch or three at the most so far - but it's still coming!) :-(


Is it dry snow or wet snow? My father-in-law said that he used a broom to sweep off his steps in Calgary SW rather than bother with a shovel.


----------



## MLeh

Don: the weather has nothing to do with forecasts and everything to do with what I pack today for my flight this afternoon.

For instance:

flying out of Vancouver this afternoon - forecast is for rain and wind
landing in Calgary tonight - forecast is -4°C and snow
flying out of Calgary on Friday - forecast is for +14°C and sunny
flying into Vancouver Friday - forecast is +17° and rain

What to pack, what to pack, what to pack?? (Seems silly to bring two suitcases for a three day trip, doesn't it ... but that's 'travelling to Calgary in the fall'.) 

So ... if I pack snowboots and my heavy winter coat, the weather will be sunny and glorious.

If I pack anything less than 'full prairie blizzard kit' ... it will blizzard (at least in Calgary) until Friday afternoon.

So, for the sake of all Calgarians, I'm packing my snow boots and winter clothing. You may thank me for the sunny, hot, weather which will appear once I arrive (but not until my flight has been delayed because of the snow).

You're welcome.

-Elaine


----------



## SINC

Now THAT was funny Elaine! :clap: :lmao:


----------



## ComputerIdiot

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the hot bevvies and breakfast Don - awesome.
> 
> Gibblets seems to have enjoyed the new venue this year - but I had better go retrieve him soon - the snow is falling and is coming with a bit of a wind - and Gibblets is not tethered down.  For all I know he could be in Edmonton by now.
> 
> Waiting for the snow to stop or at least slow before going out to shovel the walks for the first time this season. Groaaannnnn.
> 
> Mona - do you like green fried tomatoes? I do! But it's not always easy getting green tomatoes in the store - best if you grow them or get them from a grower directly...good luck getting some of your neighbor's before they freeze.


Yes, quick, go rescue Gibblets before he takes off for parts unknown! 

I love fried green tomatoes. I coat them with cornmeal and they are just excellent. I'll walk around the corner before I head off for errands and school and see if I can knock on Nice Neighbour's door -- I went over there on the weekend but there was a little sign on the front door: "Please do not knock on this door." I hope he's not ill. 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mona. Home grown tomatoes are great. I try to grow some each year here in St.John's, which is difficult.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


My SIL would sympathize with you, Marc. They live in Saskatoon and were never able to get even a first crop of tomatoes off the vine. She has said if she never has to eat another green tomato it will be too soon. 

Life is treating me well, how about you? The long weekend came just in time to avert a complete collapse -- I had forgotten how much work post-secondary education can be. My newly-expanded group (from two to four) had to get together Sunday to set up the preliminary stages of our Wiki page for one of our classes. With the four of us it took less than four hours ... *phew* Now we have to keep working on it to refine it and add materials to it for the final presentation later this semester.



Rps said:


> Don, what would expect from Environment Canada, they are a non prophet organisation.


*aaaaauuuugggghhhh* 
:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Mona. I let my students work in self-selected groups if they want to, or to work individually if they are like me, and care to sink or swim on my own merits. Free tea and/or coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc for you this semester. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Hang in there, Mona. I let my students work in self-selected groups if they want to, or to work individually if they are like me, and care to sink or swim on my own merits. Free tea and/or coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc for you this semester. Paix, mon amie.


Thanks for the freebies, Marc, I definitely appreciate them! I am getting the hang of things and am enjoying school, although I admit I wish I had the absolute confidence I did when I went back to school in my 30s (for journalism) that I would find work in my chosen field and it would all work out. I hear stories that the economy is coming back but to look around Niagara, you don't see much concrete evidence of that.

However, at least I had the option of school ...


----------



## Bolor

Hi all.
Yes it's time to break out the Bolor special for another season. We'll have to have a continuous pot brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Thanks for the freebies, Marc, I definitely appreciate them! I am getting the hang of things and am enjoying school, although I admit I wish I had the absolute confidence I did when I went back to school in my 30s (for journalism) that I would find work in my chosen field and it would all work out. I hear stories that the economy is coming back but to look around Niagara, you don't see much concrete evidence of that.
> 
> However, at least I had the option of school ...



Mona, what degree are you aiming for this time around?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Hi all.
> Yes it's time to break out the Bolor special for another season. We'll have to have a continuous pot brewing.


Sad, but all too true for part of the country these days, Bob. 

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We are in for a rough night with 2 inches of rain blown about by wind gusts of up to 140km/h. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. We are in for a rough night with 2 inches of rain blown about by wind gusts of up to 140km/h. We shall see.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.


That must be close to hurricane speed....take care Marc, hope all will be well.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Mona, what degree are you aiming for this time around?


This year I am aiming not for a degree but for a certificate in TESL. However, I am hoping to be accepted back next year to get my Masters in Linguistics.

If I can just get through this wretched grammar class, I may have a chance ... 

Heading off for the night. A restful night to all! I hope those winds calm down, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made our classic "Over the Hump Day" breakfast for when you folks arise. Still dark outside even as we approach 8PM. The storm is over us and the rain is starting as is the wind. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That must be close to hurricane speed....take care Marc, hope all will be well.


True. We are going to get the same amounts of wind and rain as we did during Hurricane Bill.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> This year I am aiming not for a degree but for a certificate in TESL. However, I am hoping to be accepted back next year to get my Masters in Linguistics.
> 
> If I can just get through this wretched grammar class, I may have a chance ...
> 
> Heading off for the night. A restful night to all! I hope those winds calm down, Marc.


Good luck on your program, Mona. Sounds like you are taking an important and needed route. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Over The Hump day is always a good day, although we got snow again last night and is forecast to continue today.

We have to run the van into Edmonton for an 8:00 a.m. appointment this morning with the Ford dealer. The front heater is not producing any heat, although the rear heater works fine. This is the van you may remember we traded to our son and his wife in exchange for their old Sunfire. They can't afford any repairs right now, so I guess it's Mom and Dad to the rescue again today. I shudder to think what the cost will be with labour rates now at $140 per hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Over The Hump day is always a good day, although we got snow again last night and is forecast to continue today.
> 
> We have to run the van into Edmonton for an 8:00 a.m. appointment this morning with the Ford dealer. The front heater is not producing any heat, although the rear heater works fine. This is the van you may remember we traded to our son and his wife in exchange for their old Sunfire. They can't afford any repairs right now, so I guess it's Mom and Dad to the rescue again today. I shudder to think what the cost will be with labour rates now at $140 per hour.


Morning, Don. Yes, heat in a van is important in your neck of the woods .......... just like windshield wipers here. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning Don and everybody.
> 
> 
> Why are you taking it to a dealer? Isn't there a good independent mechanic that can do the work at a much better rate?


I have a great independent mechanic Garett, but she lacks the tools to work on the enclosed computerized venting system that controls the air flow. It was she who suggested I take it to the dealer. She says she could do it, but it would take her many hours without the proper tools and the dealer can do it in under an hour.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck on your program, Mona. Sounds like you are taking an important and needed route. Bonne chance, mon amie.



Thank you, Marc. I'm enjoying the challenge, that's for sure. It's something that was lacking in my last job for most of the past decade.

Heading off to school now ... while my fellow tenants downstairs play Queen with the volume cranked at barely 9 a.m. ...


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Thank you, Marc. I'm enjoying the challenge, that's for sure. It's something that was lacking in my last job for most of the past decade.
> 
> Heading off to school now ... while my fellow tenants downstairs play Queen with the volume cranked at barely 9 a.m. ...



Have a good day, Mona. Yes, challenge in one's profession is important. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Well, time for me to toss on a warm set of sweats and follow Ann into Edmonton to drop off the van. We have at least two inches of snow on the ground and the weather guy says we will get between 8 and 10 more cm today. I hate going out in rush hour traffic when it is like this. So many idiot drivers out there during the first big snowfall. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, time for me to toss on a warm set of sweats and follow Ann into Edmonton to drop off the van. We have at least two inches of snow on the ground and the weather guy says we will get between 8 and 10 more cm today. I hate going out in rush hour traffic when it is like this. So many idiot drivers out there during the first big snowfall. Later . . .


Are drivers in AB required to have snow tires on all cars after a certain date? Our date here in NL is Dec. 1st.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Are drivers in AB required to have snow tires on all cars after a certain date? Our date here in NL is Dec. 1st.


There are no such laws in all of western Canada that I am aware of Marc. You can drive year round on summer tires if you want to take the chance.

The only tire law is that studded tires are forbidden.

Imagine legislating that you must switch to winter tires. You must have a hell of a tire shop lobby to get social engineering like that passed. 

Our 5 km return trip to the dealership took 35 minutes. Traffic is backed up for miles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, at least you are home safe now, Don.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc and Don. I know Quebec has mandatory snow tires [ currently in effect ]. Marc, what does your law say about visitors who drive in the province? I'm heading down to Quebec in November and was wondering? I intend to get a set anyway....I have a rear-wheel drive car now and I was slipping last year...I guess I've forgotten how to drive one ... but I think they are a good idea anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc and Don. I know Quebec has mandatory snow tires [ currently in effect ]. Marc, what does your law say about visitors who drive in the province? I'm heading down to Quebec in November and was wondering? I intend to get a set anyway....I have a rear-wheel drive car now and I was slipping last year...I guess I've forgotten how to drive one ... but I think they are a good idea anyway.



Morning, Rp. You know, I don't have a clue re the requirements for visitors and tires. The main problem is the insurance companies ........... no snow tires, no coverage in an accident.


----------



## Rps

That means I have something to look into before I go.......interesting.


----------



## SINC

Any driver in Canada should have winter tires. I run winter tires on my 4 x 4 year round. rp winter tires are a must for your rear wheel drive car. Same thing as my 4 x 4 unless I put it in four wheel drive.


----------



## Rps

Yeah, I am finding that out. I have driven FWD for so long I forgot about the weight distribution....my all season do not work as well, so I guess it's off to CT for a set and winter wheels........


----------



## KC4

Good Morrrrning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the OTH day breakfast Marc..I hope your weather has improved somewhat...mine has not - I'm just going to finish this cup of coffee and get out there with the snow shovel again this morning,



SINC said:


> This is the van you may remember we traded to our son and his wife in exchange for their old Sunfire. They can't afford any repairs right now, so I guess it's Mom and Dad to the rescue again today. I shudder to think what the cost will be with labour rates now at $140 per hour.


I hear ya Don. Kids may get older, but they never stop being your kids. 

I'm also at the point where I'm starting to "parent" my own parent... (sigh)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That means I have something to look into before I go.......interesting.


From Quebec into Labrador, which is part of the province of Newfoundland and Labrador, there will be snow on the ground that time of year. Snow is just starting now so in a month's time, there will be snow which require snow tires, just not required tires since it is not Dec.1st.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morrrrning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the OTH day breakfast Marc..I hope your weather has improved somewhat...mine has not - I'm just going to finish this cup of coffee and get out there with the snow shovel again this morning,
> 
> 
> I hear ya Don. Kids may get older, but they never stop being your kids.
> 
> I'm also at the point where I'm starting to "parent" my own parent... (sigh)


Afternoon, Kim. No, the weather is now deteriorating, with stronger winds and heavier rains. By this evening, we will be at the worst part of the storm. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a train is going by my house, and since there are no more trains on the island part of Newfoundland and Labrador, I can only assume that it is the wind and rain. Going to shut down my computer now rather than lose it to a power surge. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a train is going by my house, and since there are no more trains on the island part of Newfoundland and Labrador, I can only assume that it is the wind and rain. Going to shut down my computer now rather than lose it to a power surge. Paix, mes amis.


Marc, your doxies are going to be terrified! I hope you will escape unscathed but you are going to be raking up some serious amount of leaves and gathering up large branches and twigs tomorrow! :yikes:


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone. How is everyone today?


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey! Afternoon Sonal!

Everything's fine here other than the weather of course! 

How are you?


----------



## Sonal

Hi Sharon,

I'm the same as always... too much work, not enough play. But life is fairly good. Planning to finally buy a TV in the next day or two, though I have to admit, my boyfriend is much more excited by the idea of a new TV than I am. 

Mind you, I just bought a bunch of shoes, so at least I get some shopping excitement out of all this.


----------



## SINC

I don't know what it is with women, always out buying more shoes, following in the footsteps of Imelda Marcos.

I decided to count mine just now and to my surprise I have an even dozen pairs, but I suppose that is small potatoes compared to you ladies.  

Did I mention I gave four pairs to Goodwill last week?


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal outside right now. I was presenting at a conference here in St.John's. I left my home at about 2PM, got out at 6PM to see SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!! After about an inch of rain blown about by 70km/h winds, we had about a couple of inches of wet snow. Right now we have 1C temps and a mix of rain and sleet being blasted about with winds close to 100km/h. We are being told that the worst is yet to come, with more rain and 140km/h wind gusts. What a day!!!!!!!!!!! 

So, how is everyone else? I am doing a "double-double", which is a double shot of Bolor Special hot chocolate to warm up and a double shot of Sonal Special herbal tea to calm my nerves.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Marc, your doxies are going to be terrified! I hope you will escape unscathed but you are going to be raking up some serious amount of leaves and gathering up large branches and twigs tomorrow! :yikes:


They refuse to go outside, Sharon. They will like the fallen leaves, and a couple of them like to chew on the fallen branches. Of course, the one branch that has snapped off in my backyard is the thickness of my arm. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hi Sharon,
> 
> I'm the same as always... too much work, not enough play. But life is fairly good. Planning to finally buy a TV in the next day or two, though I have to admit, my boyfriend is much more excited by the idea of a new TV than I am.
> 
> Mind you, I just bought a bunch of shoes, so at least I get some shopping excitement out of all this.


Strange, my wife is bugging me to get a 42" LCD or plasma set, and I refused ......... so she said I could not go out an get another pair of snow boots. Of course, when I tell her that she has to go outside in Dec/Jan/Feb/Mar/April and dig a path in thigh-high snow drifts to get to the snowblower, I think she will relent. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> I don't know what it is with women, always out buying more shoes, following in the footsteps of Imelda Marcos.
> 
> I decided to count mine just now and to my surprise I have an even dozen pairs, but I suppose that is small potatoes compared to you ladies.
> 
> Did I mention I gave four pairs to Goodwill last week?


But Don, I _needed_ these...


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> But Don, I _needed_ these...


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. The rain/sleet/hail/snow have stopped ...................... just as the winds have picked up in speed and intensity. We have candles scattered around the house, and I move about with a flashlight and matches in my pocket .............. just in case. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

That is what, 3 major storms this year Marc, or is this normal weather for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That is what, 3 major storms this year Marc, or is this normal weather for you?


This would be considered a major storm, Rp. Rain over 2 inches with 100-140km/h winds is a major storm, as would be snow of 30-75cm with 100+km/h winds. Most of these storms come out of the northeast, but some, like Hurricane Bill, come from the southwest. We had only three major storms this winter, and this one, along with Bill, would make 5. So, this would be average to a bit below average. In the winter of 2000-01, we had 9 snow bombs which dumped 30-55 cm each time, with drifts two to four meters high. We got 21 feet of snow that year, a record for St.John's and any other major Canadian city.

As for what this winter shall bring ................ we shall see.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Hope everything is well battened down, Marc. We are having chillier weather than we've had in a long time at this time of year, but nothing else. Did you get any warning this was coming?


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Hope everything is well battened down, Marc. We are having chillier weather than we've had in a long time at this time of year, but nothing else. Did you get any warning this was coming?



Yes, Mona, all secure ready for the winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Goodnight. A peaceful sleep to all.


----------



## SINC

Ah, lots of you bedding down early tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made breakfast for all of you this fine sunny morning. I shall then take a walk around my house and neighborhood to look for storm damage. I woke up about 4AM to realize that I did not hear the wind pounding the house. It is currently sunny, 4C and with only wind gusts of 48km/h. What a difference a day makes. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> Up Since 4am here too.


Morning, Garett. What got you up so early? Don't tell me you bought a doxie??? :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, I too have been up since 4:15 finishing off mybirdie.ca for the day. A coffee to go and I'm off to begin the process for tomorrow. Seems it never ends and I guess with daily updates it never will. Well, not until, you know . . .


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning Garett, glad to see that YouTube tip helped you out, btw.

As for an all doxie site, Marc has already done that:

HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Cold here this morning, -1C. No breeze though. Could use a cup of joe this morning as I more tired than normal .... guess I'm getting old....

Say Marc, your doxies are standard wire hairs, and thoughts and experience on the mini wires. I'd like a smaller dog, not sure if my wife would be able to walk with a standard?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning everyone!

Thanks for breakfast Marc... A Fine looking All-Things-Doxie Site you have there. Very well put together, functional and organized. :clapid you and/or Deborah create it? 

I hope the storm damage is not severe....the silence must be deafening now that the winds have finally subsided. 

Looks like the weather may warm up a bit here today - hopefully not snow - Speaking of getting old, I don't think my shoulders could take another dump of heavy wet snow so soon. Yesterday's snow removal task took me 1.5 hours (my neighbor is away and so I am also doing his) XX)


----------



## Rps

Morning Kim. No snow here thank goodness but it is coming. -1 right now and going to -5 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning Don.
> 
> Always liked your site.
> 
> I wonder when Dr.G. will create an all things Doxie site?


Garett, this is as close as I shall get with that site. 

HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I never sleep for more than 3-4 hours at a time anymore. I'm hungry though. Doxies wouldn't be safe here right now.


I know the feeling ................ especially around Canada and the 4th of July. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Cold here this morning, -1C. No breeze though. Could use a cup of joe this morning as I more tired than normal .... guess I'm getting old....
> 
> Say Marc, your doxies are standard wire hairs, and thoughts and experience on the mini wires. I'd like a smaller dog, not sure if my wife would be able to walk with a standard?


Morning, Rp. 7C and sunny here this morning, which is normal for us ................ especially after yesterday's abnormal weather. Earliest snowfall that I have seen in St.John's in my 33 years here. 

Don't let my wife hear me say this, but I think that mini wirehaired doxies are cuter than our standards. The one problem is their backs. They don't have the structure of the standard doxie and they get back problems, especially from running up and down stairs and jumping off beds.


----------



## Rps

The problem with doxies is they are hunters and go to ground. With a standard, running about 30 pounds I don't know if she can walk with it, as she had mobility problems and I would be afraid of it pulling her down. They can be a handful as doxies are characteristically independent ..... notice I didn't say stubborn........


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Marc and Rp,

I just finished reading The Lost Symbol and was not disappointed, although the villain in the story was transparent (I guessed it halfway through).

What got me thinking was the final premise of the book - what this "lost symbol" is. Funny, this is something I have believed in for a very long time and have stated so many times. I have also seen this idea in several other well known books as well. I do think as a species we are on to a global "awakening" and these books are another medium to convey this message to help guide us.

Sorry for being cryptic, but I don't want to spoil the book for the rest who haven't read it.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Hi Marc and Rp,
> 
> I just finished reading The Lost Symbol and was not disappointed, although the villain in the story was transparent (I guessed it halfway through).
> 
> What got me thinking was the final premise of the book - what this "lost symbol" is. Funny, this is something I have believed in for a very long time and have stated so many times. I have also seen this idea in several other well known books as well. I do think as a species we are on to a global "awakening" and these books are another medium to convey this message to help guide us.
> 
> Sorry for being cryptic, but I don't want to spoil the book for the rest who haven't read it.


Afternoon, Warren. I am about 20 pages from the end of The Lost Symbol. A great book in my opinion. I did not guess the "villain" and we should not give away any more clues. 

As for the "global awakening", I think we need something in this world to help restore some sense of balance. We all need to find our personal "chi". We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days? How is your family and business growing? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Great review, i will pick up a copy ... our library has a waiting list of about 200 people, so I'll just buy the book.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The problem with doxies is they are hunters and go to ground. With a standard, running about 30 pounds I don't know if she can walk with it, as she had mobility problems and I would be afraid of it pulling her down. They can be a handful as doxies are characteristically independent ..... notice I didn't say stubborn........


Rp, it all depends upon the breeder. Only one of our doxies would be good in field trials in which they "go to ground" underground in search of a caged rat. My wife tried it with one of our dogs and he just wanted to play with the other doxies. People are amazed at how well our doxies go for walks with them. However, you would have to train a dog to heel if there are mobility problems. 

Think of a doxie as a medium sized dog with very short legs, which is what they are in reality. They are amazingly fast runners and can hike along for long distances over rough terrains. Still, a few of our doxies just go for normal walks alongside their owners. Early leash training is the key.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

Currently it's a gorgeous day here- sunny and perhaps 6 or 7C. It looks like Marc and I are the lucky ones with the warmer temps today!

Marc, did you get any fallen limbs in your yard? Are the trees stripped bare? Did the doxies try to tunnel through the floor boards to seek refuge from the howling winds?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Rp! How are ya? How goes the studies as in did you catch up yet?


----------



## Rps

I'm just organising my research and looking for a class to teach .... once I have that in place I will be on schedule for next year sometime. Still, everyday is a reading day.......


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Currently it's a gorgeous day here- sunny and perhaps 6 or 7C. It looks like Marc and I are the lucky ones with the warmer temps today!
> 
> Marc, did you get any fallen limbs in your yard? Are the trees stripped bare? Did the doxies try to tunnel through the floor boards to seek refuge from the howling winds?


Afternoon, Sharon. No, just some small branches fell, but there were some big trees in my neighborhood that were uprooted or snapped off at the base. There was a recorded gust of 152km/h and a period of a few minutes when there was a constant wind of 133km/h. This caused most of the damage. There are leaves all about, but still plenty of leaves on the trees. We don't usually get the last leaf falling until Remembrance Day ........... but then again, we don't usually get leaves until late June coming back on to the trees.

The doxies just refused to go outside, choosing instead to lounge about the house.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Warren. I am about 20 pages from the end of The Lost Symbol. A great book in my opinion. I did not guess the "villain" and we should not give away any more clues.
> 
> As for the "global awakening", I think we need something in this world to help restore some sense of balance. We all need to find our personal "chi". We shall see.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days? How is your family and business growing? Paix, mon ami.


Balance and and a sense of self is what we are trying to obtain.

Family life and the business are going well. I am having a great time with my youngest, getting an opportunity to forge a really strong bond with him. We are becoming the best of friends.

I am finding out that this industry is a very hard road to travel. But I am ever persistent and am looking at new ways to market the business without breaking the bank. Keep moving forward.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm just organising my research and looking for a class to teach .... once I have that in place I will be on schedule for next year sometime. Still, everyday is a reading day.......


Very true, Rp.

"The man who does not read good books has no advantage over the man who can't read these books." Mark Twain


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Balance and and a sense of self is what we are trying to obtain.
> 
> Family life and the business are going well. I am having a great time with my youngest, getting an opportunity to forge a really strong bond with him. We are becoming the best of friends.
> 
> I am finding out that this industry is a very hard road to travel. But I am ever persistent and am looking at new ways to market the business without breaking the bank. Keep moving forward.


I hear what you are saying re family, Warren. When I was a single parent for nearly 5 years, when Stephen was just 4 until almost his 9th birthday, we did become close. I tried to be a good father, and still do, even if he is now 23 today. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good Day everybody. My what delicious Doxies!


I like my doxies as fruit. :lmao:


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Evening, all. I am home briefly to feed the kitties; Thursday is my long and busy day and thus my "eat out" day.

Then I must study for my grammar progress test tomorrow ... and call my brother to ask if he'll help finance yet another move ... the couple downstairs had a knock-down, drag-out screaming fight at 7:30 this morning ... :yikes:


----------



## Rps

ComputerIdiot said:


> he couple downstairs had a knock-down, drag-out screaming fight at 7:30 this morning ... :yikes:


I trust you took the time to point out any of their grammatical errors to assist them in refining their arguments?


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Evening, all. I am home briefly to feed the kitties; Thursday is my long and busy day and thus my "eat out" day.
> 
> Then I must study for my grammar progress test tomorrow ... and call my brother to ask if he'll help finance yet another move ... the couple downstairs had a knock-down, drag-out screaming fight at 7:30 this morning ... :yikes:


Evening, Mona. Sorry to hear about the move.

What sorts of cats do you have?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I trust you took the time to point out any of their grammatical errors to assist them in refining their arguments?


I see that you are taking your comedy act to a higher level these days, Rp. Still, you are a hit headliner at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, it's always best to open with the low hanging fruit don't you think? Are you marking or watching the ball game. 1 zip Dodgers. It would be fun to the the Dodgers and Yanks in the final. Would certainly look good on ol' George. I've always thought you don't fire the manager if the players don't get it ....Torre suddenly didn't become stupid.... so now we'll see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, it's always best to open with the low hanging fruit don't you think? Are you marking or watching the ball game. 1 zip Dodgers. It would be fun to the the Dodgers and Yanks in the final. Would certainly look good on ol' George. I've always thought you don't fire the manager if the players don't get it ....Torre suddenly didn't become stupid.... so now we'll see.


Yes, that would be an interesting matchup. Would it be 1955 all over again? Or, 1956, 1977 and 1978? Those are the matchups I remember between these two teams. We shall see.

Torre has said that he would manage next year, and that would be his last year with LA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have an early doctor's appointment tomorrow, so someone else might have to make our famour "TGIF Breakfast". Merci. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope all goes well with your car. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

It's funny Marc, baseball has this thing that it was a country game created by Abner Doubleday [ but we know it was played in Canada prior to his time ] but the game was really born in the cities, like New York ...which I really think if the cradle of U.S. baseball. It's funny there are so few states with teams .... surely New Orleans could support a team. And Alabama, Mississippi, Oregon, Utah, Nevada, Nebraska, Montana could support a team if Kansas can. Strange ....must be the TV revenue thing .... no TV no team. Thoughts?


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> I trust you took the time to point out any of their grammatical errors to assist them in refining their arguments?


:lmao: If I could've made out any words, I might have.

Although personally I am in favour of something more direct ... like a 4x4 upside the head. Repeatedly.

Someone suggested I "open a dialogue" with them. With full-time studies on my hands, I really don't have the time (or, more importantly, the inclination) to play social worker. (Trust me, there is a reason I scored really, _really_ low on the 'helping professions' several years ago when I took a test to see if I could figure out what I could do besides journalism ...)

Marc: they are just garden-variety cats, although I think one has some Maine **** in him, and not too far back either. The other three are strays, two of which I literally picked up on the streets (the third I got from an animal shelter). Needless to say, I wouldn't have taken on the two younger ones if I'd seen the layoff coming ... but I didn't, so I did.


----------



## Rps

Mona, how are your classes going? You should be starting to think about your philosophy of teaching by now. Any thoughts on that front?


----------



## KC4

Good Evening to any of the Shang Gang hanging about at this time.

Mona, I agree with and support your lack of inclination to get involved with the downstairs drama. In my experience, almost every time I have tried to help someone, I usually end up taking some sort of hit, be it financial, time, stress and/or emotional baggage. Sometimes I'm willing to take the hit for the cause, sometimes I'm not - depends of course on the unique circumstances. 

But... Once you involve yourself, you're involved and can no longer be an "Innocent bystander". 

Anyways sorry to hear about the impending move - moving is one of my LEAST favorite things to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quick "TGIF Breakfast" shall await you when you arise. Now, I am off for the hospital. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. The hospital? Some tests?


----------



## Rps

Morning Don. Visited your "mybirdie" site for the first time yesterday ... quite nice ... great shots of the hand paintings and of China ... I'll make it a regular visit location, it's very well done! I used to write for the Voice of Caroline and was the editor for the Newcastle Gazette .... but we all now how small papers go, especially with Metroland buying them all up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. The hospital? Some tests?


Morning, Don. No tests, just cortisone injections in both knees. I thought I would go without the shots for over a year to see if the pain would force me to lose weight. I was down 32 pounds from my high, but then put back on 15 since Labor Day. Now, I have that to lose plus another 30. As my surgeon tells me, every 10 pound loss takes 40 pounds of stress off of my arthritic knees. We shall see.

How are you this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I have to loose a few my self. When I was out walking around in the plants I managed to keep it down, but now that I am retired my daily walks don't seem to match my pre-retirement walking times. I guess I have to pick it up. Sitting at a desk for most of the day doesn't help either....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I have to loose a few my self. When I was out walking around in the plants I managed to keep it down, but now that I am retired my daily walks don't seem to match my pre-retirement walking times. I guess I have to pick it up. Sitting at a desk for most of the day doesn't help either....


Rp, I have more than a few to lose. Still, I find that shovelling snow helps and this winter is forecast to be colder with more snow than average (i.e., more than our average of 13 feet), and I find that if I take my time, I protect my heart and get good exercise as well.


----------



## Rps

I do that too, but as I get older it is amazing how you can be overwhelmed ... it can sneak up on you very quickly. However, now that I'm retired time is somewhat meaningless ... very day is the same, as I am not bound by the 5 day work week. So I can take a long as I like to clear the drive way ....... great!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning Don. Visited your "mybirdie" site for the first time yesterday ... quite nice ... great shots of the hand paintings and of China ... I'll make it a regular visit location, it's very well done! I used to write for the Voice of Caroline and was the editor for the Newcastle Gazette .... but we all now how small papers go, especially with Metroland buying them all up.


Thanks for the kind words rp. I do get a lot of visitors to mybirdie.ca.

Perhaps you did not know, but before I retired in 2001 I was the Executive Vice President and Chief Operating Officer of Bowes Publishers, the community newspaper division of Sun Media. We operated all daily papers in North America with circulations under 50,000 and all weeklies and magazines. I had 165 Publishers with 3,600 employees reporting to me and in my spare time I was also publisher of the Edmonton Examiner, at the time Canada's largest weekly newspaper with a circulation of 220,000. I then bought our local paper the Saint City News and operated it for two years before selling in 2004.

It left me writing a column for the new owners until last year and then with nothing to do, mybirdie.ca was launched to occupy my time. So I come from a 42 year long love affair with the print media. I must say I have now adapted to the web quite nicely.


----------



## Rps

Yeah it must be a change. We've had discussions in this site about the retraction of the print media business. You and I both know that the local paper is a key factor in establishing a community's identity ... sadly more and more papers are going on-line to compete. Look at the Tribune, who I thought would be immune. I have often thought of developing a Sunday Reader.... not sure if I would get the support. It's like flying vs taking a train. Everyone wants to fly today, but to enjoy your traveling takes time .... thus the train analogy ... I think the rarest commodity today is not oil or fresh water, but in the minds of the populace: time.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. No tests, just cortisone injections in both knees. I thought I would go without the shots for over a year to see if the pain would force me to lose weight. I was down 32 pounds from my high, but then put back on 15 since Labor Day. Now, I have that to lose plus another 30. As my surgeon tells me, every 10 pound loss takes 40 pounds of stress off of my arthritic knees. We shall see.
> 
> How are you this morning?


I had forgotten about that Marc, but perhaps the whole thing will inspire you to drop that extra weight.

I too have been trying to lose some myself and I am now at 198, down from 220 in May. The trick now is to keep it off over the winter as I have to do it all with diet. My bad hip no longer allows me to hit the treadmill or walk much further than to the end of the block and back. My cane has become a permanent fixture in my vehicle which I need when out shopping, although groceries are no problem as I can use the shopping cart for support.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good morning, all. I am taking a break from studying for today's grammar test. 



Rps said:


> Mona, how are your classes going? You should be starting to think about your philosophy of teaching by now. Any thoughts on that front?


Rps, I'm not sure what you mean by my philosophy of teaching ... could you elaborate on that a bit? 

To tell you the truth, what I'm doing mostly these days is praying to get through each week without fouling up too badly. The certificate program is extremely heavy, particularly with the materials/curriculum design course, and I am treading water at a fast and furious rate, particularly since I don't want to "just pass," I want to do so with grades that will enable me to at least make a bid for the Masters program next year. So far the class I'm doing worst in is, of all things, a first-year class on linguistics ...



KC4 said:


> Good Evening to any of the Shang Gang hanging about at this time.
> 
> Mona, I agree with and support your lack of inclination to get involved with the downstairs drama. In my experience, almost every time I have tried to help someone, I usually end up taking some sort of hit, be it financial, time, stress and/or emotional baggage. Sometimes I'm willing to take the hit for the cause, sometimes I'm not - depends of course on the unique circumstances.
> 
> But... Once you involve yourself, you're involved and can no longer be an "Innocent bystander".
> 
> Anyways sorry to hear about the impending move - moving is one of my LEAST favorite things to do.


Thanks, KC4. It's not an emergency move, so I would like, actually, to put it off until classes taper off (although then, of course, I will be facing exams!) But I definitely don't want to put up with this on a regular (or even frequent) basis.



Rps said:


> *snip* I used to write for the Voice of Caroline and was the editor for the Newcastle Gazette .... but we all know how small papers go, especially with Metroland buying them all up.


Another journalist in search of an alternate career!  I know what you mean, the first paper I worked for fulltime no longer exists, I believe (The Durham Chronicle). They are just being bought up and closed down and then, of course, the communities they served have little or no coverage in the centralized papers that are left.

Marc, Rps, I empathize with you in your weight issues. I have to lose a fair amount and am losing some slowly just by my school attendance -- I am walking more in a week than I used to walk in a month. However, it's not enough; I think I have to find a way to squeeze some gym time in there. Perhaps on the weekends ...

Sinc: I checked out your mybirdie site a while ago but never posted about it. It's a great site; I plan to visit frequently (if not regularly, at least for the next little while ). And what a small world it is ... I think I might have been one of your employees. Bowes owns the Huron County newspapers, don't they?


----------



## SINC

ComputerIdiot said:


> Sinc: I checked out your mybirdie site a while ago but never posted about it. It's a great site; I plan to visit frequently (if not regularly, at least for the next little while ). And what a small world it is ... I think I might have been one of your employees. Bowes owns the Huron County newspapers, don't they?


That is highly likely as we did indeed own most of the papers in Huron County. Nice area and I always enjoyed visiting the branches although most times it was just the Signal-Star in Goderich, which was kind of "head office" before we bought the group.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I do that too, but as I get older it is amazing how you can be overwhelmed ... it can sneak up on you very quickly. However, now that I'm retired time is somewhat meaningless ... very day is the same, as I am not bound by the 5 day work week. So I can take a long as I like to clear the drive way ....... great!


The winter of 2000-01 we received 21 feet of snow. That was the year I blew out my knees. Three years later, it was my shoulder. Two winters ago I got a snowblower and that does the heavy stuff, and my shovelling is much easier, especially the EOTD (end of the driveway). As a teleprofessor, I have time to do this throughout the day, which helps get my son off to university and my wife off to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had forgotten about that Marc, but perhaps the whole thing will inspire you to drop that extra weight.
> 
> I too have been trying to lose some myself and I am now at 198, down from 220 in May. The trick now is to keep it off over the winter as I have to do it all with diet. My bad hip no longer allows me to hit the treadmill or walk much further than to the end of the block and back. My cane has become a permanent fixture in my vehicle which I need when out shopping, although groceries are no problem as I can use the shopping cart for support.


I find that gardening and snow shovelling are my two main exercises, but my wife wants me to do more on the treadmill and even some light weights. We shall see. Diet is what puts it on so diet is what I need to adjust to help get it off.


----------



## Dr.G.

'"To tell you the truth, what I'm doing mostly these days is praying to get through each week without fouling up too badly. The certificate program is extremely heavy, particularly with the materials/curriculum design course, and I am treading water at a fast and furious rate, particularly since I don't want to "just pass," I want to do so with grades that will enable me to at least make a bid for the Masters program next year. So far the class I'm doing worst in is, of all things, a first-year class on linguistics ..." Hang in there, Mona. If I can obtain four university degrees all the while being learning disabled, you can get into your Masters program. Of course, I did not know officially that I was learning disabled until nearly the end of my Ph.D. program when I was taking an advanced course on learning disabilities and I tested myself. Such is Life.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> That is highly likely as we did indeed own most of the papers in Huron County. Nice area and I always enjoyed visiting the branches although most times it was just the Signal-Star in Goderich, which was kind of "head office" before we bought the group.


That's where I was.  A great place to work.



Dr.G. said:


> Hang in there, Mona. If I can obtain four university degrees all the while being learning disabled, you can get into your Masters program. Of course, I did not know officially that I was learning disabled until nearly the end of my Ph.D. program when I was taking an advanced course on learning disabilities and I tested myself. Such is Life.


Wow! Is this an example of "ignorance is bliss"?  Thanks for the words of support, Marc. My main problem is a terminal case of disorganization-itis. Also it is too easy to get distracted around the house. Thankfully the local library will be open Sundays starting this weekend and they have small study rooms that nobody seems to know about. I plan to make good use of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good Day Shang Gang.
> 
> Raining heavy here. Blah.


Afternoon, Garett. Strong winds and heavy rain coming this way as well. 9C and sunny now, however.

So, how is our very own Super Hero doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Wow! Is this an example of "ignorance is bliss"?  Thanks for the words of support, Marc. My main problem is a terminal case of disorganization-itis. Also it is too easy to get distracted around the house. Thankfully the local library will be open Sundays starting this weekend and they have small study rooms that nobody seems to know about. I plan to make good use of them.


Now, "disorganization-itis" can be cured, unlike doxie-itis, with a schedule which you keep to throughout the day. I have a list of things to do each day, and at the top of each list is "Remember not to lose the list" .............. which I do each day since "Clutter-itis" is my main problem. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

ComputerIdiot said:


> G
> Rps, I'm not sure what you mean by my philosophy of teaching ... could you elaborate on that a bit?
> 
> To tell you the truth, what I'm doing mostly these days is praying to get through each week without fouling up too badly. The certificate program is extremely heavy, particularly with the materials/curriculum design course, and I am treading water at a fast and furious rate, particularly since I don't want to "just pass," I want to do so with grades that will enable me to at least make a bid for the Masters program next year. So far the class I'm doing worst in is, of all things, a first-year class on linguistics ...


Hi Mona: Don't panic is the first rule of the day ... I know it sounds easy for me to say, and having been through it myself may not console you, but just step back, take a deep breath and let's talk about it.

A philosophy of teaching is how you see yourself as a teacher and how you aim to conduct your classes. I take a facilitation approach, and I really try to avoid teaching grammar as a formal lesson ... I tend to bring out grammatical points during discussion to highlight the differences / similarities / general use forms in everyday English use. My focus is getting my students to do for themselves and to co-operatively learn together. So you could say my philosophy is not one of teaching the subject as jointly learning it together.

As for the course design, Brock has a very good module, which text do you use? And did my sample of lesson plan confuse, assist, or scare you? In fact, and I think Marc may assist here, once you get some classes under your belt the lesson plans become more general guidelines and not the indepth step by step approach. It will get easier. As for linguistics, you couldn't have chosen a better location to learn. I can probably help you with this as well if you wish. The key is the graphic representation of the sound ... it looks daunting but really it makes sense and many look as how we would sound them ... you would only need to really study about 9 of them.... Feel free to contact me and we can discuss, some of my stuff from USASK might be helpful to you.....

Don't panic .... I'm sure you are doing fine, I think you are just going through a reflection period that we all do ....I have asked those same questions and thoughts of myself when I took the course .... it just tells me you are "getting it".


----------



## Dr.G.

Fine words of wisdom, Rp. I could not have said it better. You are turning into a true "mensch" ......... and I say that with all due respect. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang, (wellll, it's morning in Western Canada) 

Thanks for the TGIF Breakfast Marc... Hope your kneezles  are on the mend. Do you ever use a brace or support when you are heavily using them? 

I have very bad shoulders - just came from a physio appt - they are doing IMS (Intra Muscular Stimulation) treatments. That's basically a deeper form of Acupuncture...
The jury is still out whether it has long term benefits , but I will say that it does provide me with some short-term relief. 



SINC said:


> **Snip** My cane has become a permanent fixture in my vehicle which I need when out shopping, although groceries are no problem as I can use the shopping cart for support.


 Hmmmm.. I think I see the problem here....



Dr.G. said:


> Now, "disorganization-itis" can be cured, unlike doxie-itis, with a schedule which you keep to throughout the day. I have a list of things to do each day, and at the top of each list is "Remember not to lose the list" .............. which I do each day since "Clutter-itis" is my main problem. :lmao:


(Sigh) I too suffer chronically from all of the above (with the exception of Doxie-itus) and to add to my burden, I also have a serious case of Persistently Occurring Occupational Procrastination (POOP). Why do it today when you can leave it till tomorrow - and tomorrow never comes!


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, I was going to procrastinate today, but tomorrow would be better.....


----------



## Sonal

I tend to vary from procrastinating because I am overloaded and overwhelmed, and then overloaded and overwhelmed because I am procrastinating. It's a viscious cycle.

Today, the fecal matter has hit the fan on several fronts... this is not a good day to have a complaint as a tenant; the wrath is building up. I understand that living in a building that is incurring major renovations is not enjoyable, but frankly that is too damn bad.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Sonal, I once had a job which involved dealing with a lot of people .... I loved the job, but the only thing that would have made it perfect would have been to not have an contact with them... working with the public can be very stressful as: everyone but you can have a bad day, everyone but you can forget something, everyone but you can make a mistake ..... I once saw a sign that one of my co-workers had placed in their office, it read: Your poor planning does not constitute my emergency ... that one sign would have taken care of about 1/2 my clients, the other 1/2 were just plain rude ..... I understand your pain I assure you. Do you have a TGIF, or do you work weekends as well?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang, (wellll, it's morning in Western Canada)
> 
> Thanks for the TGIF Breakfast Marc... Hope your kneezles  are on the mend. Do you ever use a brace or support when you are heavily using them?
> 
> I have very bad shoulders - just came from a physio appt - they are doing IMS (Intra Muscular Stimulation) treatments. That's basically a deeper form of Acupuncture...
> The jury is still out whether it has long term benefits , but I will say that it does provide me with some short-term relief.
> 
> Hmmmm.. I think I see the problem here....
> 
> (Sigh) I too suffer chronically from all of the above (with the exception of Doxie-itus) and to add to my burden, I also have a serious case of Persistently Occurring Occupational Procrastination (POOP). Why do it today when you can leave it till tomorrow - and tomorrow never comes!


Afternoon, Kim. I had some IMS on my shoulder. Seemed to have worked for me. 

I have never had POOP, but I do suffer from AAADD. I send this out to my online grad students along with essays of ADD and ADHD. Amazing how many read through it without realizing that I am joking .......... until the end. :lmao:

Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder

(AAADD)

Recently, I was diagnosed with AAADD: Age Activated
Attention Deficit Disorder. This is how it manifests:

I decided to wash my car. As I started toward the
garage, I spotted the mail on the hall table.

I should go through the mail before I wash the car.

I lay the car keys on the table, put the junk mail in
the trash can under the table, and notice that the
trash can is full.

So, I put the bills back on the table and take out
the trash first.

Since I'm going to be near the mailbox when I take
out the trash anyway, I might as well pay the bills
first.

I see my checkbook on the table, but there is only
one check left. My extra checks are in my desk in the
study, so I go to my desk, where I find the bottle of
juice that I had been drinking.

I'm going to look for my checks, but first I need to
push the juice aside so that I don't accidentally
knock it over.

But the juice is getting warm, and should be put in
the refrigerator to keep it cold.

Heading toward the kitchen with the juice, a vase of
flowers on the counter catches my eye. They need to be
watered.

I set the juice down on the counter, and find my
reading glasses, for which I've been searching all
morning

I had better put them back on my desk, but first I'm
going to water the flowers.

I set the glasses back down on the counter, fill a
container with water, and suddenly spot the TV remote.

Someone left it on the kitchen table. Tonight when we
sit down to watch TV, we will be looking for the
remote, but nobody will remember that it's on the
kitchen table.

I should put it back in the den where it belongs, but
first I'll water the flowers.

I splash some water on the flowers, but most of it
spills on the floor. So, I put the remote back down on
the table, and get some towels to wipe up the spill.

Then I head down the hall trying to remember what I
was planning to do.

At the end of the day:

the car isn't washed,

the bills aren't paid,

there is a warm bottle of juice sitting on the
counter,

the flowers aren't watered,

there is still only one check in my checkbook,

I can't find the remote,

I can't find my glasses,

and I don't remember what I did with the car keys.

I'm trying to figure out why nothing got done today;
it's quite baffling because I know I was busy all
day long, and I'm really tired.

I know this is a serious problem, and I'll try to get
some help for it, but first I'll check my e-mail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I tend to vary from procrastinating because I am overloaded and overwhelmed, and then overloaded and overwhelmed because I am procrastinating. It's a viscious cycle.
> 
> Today, the fecal matter has hit the fan on several fronts... this is not a good day to have a complaint as a tenant; the wrath is building up. I understand that living in a building that is incurring major renovations is not enjoyable, but frankly that is too damn bad.



Afternoon, Sonal. Sounds like you have having "one of those days". I won't try to be glib or trite with your situation, since I don't have any easy answers for you. Maybe a cup of Sonal Special might help a bit. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Kind of soggy, Flooded the Batmobile.


Well, luckily the G-Mobile is ready to go on land, on water and in the air. Up, up and away ..................................


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Newfoundland Ingenuity


Actually, "up, up and away" and "to infinity and beyond" are from the Pixar movie, Toy Story. We named one of our doxie pups "Buzz", after Buzz Lightyear. The young boy who owns him tells people he is named after Buzz from Toy Story, but his parents tell everyone he is named after Buzz Aldrin.

Still, it is nice to have a SuperHero here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going out tonight with my wife. A friend of hers, who works in the upper echelons of government, thought that I missed out by not being given my award by the premier. So, they have having a little TGIF party in my honor. Nice of them, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Very nice indeed! Have an enjoyable evening!

I am heading out for nachos ...


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Very nice indeed! Have an enjoyable evening!
> 
> I am heading out for nachos ...


Thank you, Mona. We had a true Newfoundland "skoff". Lots of food and music. A grand time was had by all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

:yawn: Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Now, "disorganization-itis" can be cured, unlike doxie-itis, with a schedule which you keep to throughout the day. I have a list of things to do each day, and at the top of each list is "Remember not to lose the list" .............. which I do each day since "Clutter-itis" is my main problem. :lmao:


I am a member of an online group of self-admitted 'messies.' We all find chaos creeping out from the corners to take over our lives. And most of us found that lists were the best way to keep things under control. Unfortunately, since I have started school, I have stopped posting there ... so don't make lists anymore. I have to get back to that since I found it really did work. 



Rps said:


> Hi Mona: Don't panic is the first rule of the day ... I know it sounds easy for me to say, and having been through it myself may not console you, but just step back, take a deep breath and let's talk about it.
> 
> A philosophy of teaching is how you see yourself as a teacher and how you aim to conduct your classes. I take a facilitation approach, and I really try to avoid teaching grammar as a formal lesson ... I tend to bring out grammatical points during discussion to highlight the differences / similarities / general use forms in everyday English use. My focus is getting my students to do for themselves and to co-operatively learn together. So you could say my philosophy is not one of teaching the subject as jointly learning it together.
> 
> As for the course design, Brock has a very good module, which text do you use? And did my sample of lesson plan confuse, assist, or scare you? In fact, and I think Marc may assist here, once you get some classes under your belt the lesson plans become more general guidelines and not the indepth step by step approach. It will get easier. As for linguistics, you couldn't have chosen a better location to learn. I can probably help you with this as well if you wish. The key is the graphic representation of the sound ... it looks daunting but really it makes sense and many look as how we would sound them ... you would only need to really study about 9 of them.... Feel free to contact me and we can discuss, some of my stuff from USASK might be helpful to you.....
> 
> Don't panic .... I'm sure you are doing fine, I think you are just going through a reflection period that we all do ....I have asked those same questions and thoughts of myself when I took the course .... it just tells me you are "getting it".


Thanks very much for the encouraging words, Rps. I am a little stressed since it has been five or more years since I took any post-secondary education courses, and two decades since I took courses intended to lead me into a new career, so I'm a little rusty on the whole 'student' thing.

I think my teaching philosophy is going to be very similar to yours. I don't want to be one of those who stands at the front of the room and lectures everybody into a sound sleep.

Your lesson plan samples left us rather in awe.  And I say that without sarcasm. They were _so_ incredibly detailed, including your thoughts about the class's response to each lesson. We have to quote the LINC Guidelines and the CLB for every step of the way, and we thought that was complex! Oddly, Brock's Intensive English Language Program for foreign students doesn't use CLB or LINC, from what we've heard -- they have textbooks and they work from those.

Our textbook for the materials and course design class is The Practice of English Language Teaching by Jeremy Harmer.

I'm glad to hear that it becomes more a matter of 'general guidelines' than step-by-step lesson preparation as you gain experience ... we were commenting that it takes three times as long to prepare the lesson as it does to teach it!

And, of course, I am looking at a mid-semester move ... *sigh*. Talked to my brother tonight and he said yes, you have to get out of there; this sounds like longstanding behaviour on their part and it ain't gonna get better. So I have four apartments marked to check out (three of which are run by one property management company) and two visits to area police stations to see if they will give me any advice on what areas (or better yet, which buildings) to avoid. I was hoping to not have to move until classes were over but I might as well get the ball rolling ASAP. It's too bad because the property management company has done a few nice things for me in this apartment, but it would take a lengthy period of time before they could hope to evict this pair and I frankly don't want to stick around long enough to wait for that to happen.



Sonal said:


> I tend to vary from procrastinating because I am overloaded and overwhelmed, and then overloaded and overwhelmed because I am procrastinating. It's a vicious cycle.
> *snip*


Sonal, are we related?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I see no one is around yet, so will put on the coffee and tea and leave it at that. Welcome to your weekend.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

:lmao:WAKE UP GARRETT!!!

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the coffee Don. I'll add some fresh cut fruit, toast, cottage cheese and juice to the breakfast table for any and all to enjoy.

Off to school this morning. Woot!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Going out tonight with my wife. A friend of hers, who works in the upper echelons of government, thought that I missed out by not being given my award by the premier. So, they have having a little TGIF party in my honor. Nice of them, n'est-ce pas?


Glad you had a good time Marc and that you got to celebrate the big award some more. 
Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don, and the fruit, Kim. Morning Garett.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: It's AppleFest in Bowmanville today. Lots of people, crafts, apples and apple goodies [ fritters are great! ] . Hopefully it will brighten up. Only one cup of my beloved French Vanilla left, so only one eye open this morning. I may actually have to break down and try that sample of VIA from Starbuck's my daughter gave me.

Hope you had a great dinner out Marc! And Mona, I haven't had nachos in a while ..... ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm NNNAAAAAAAACCCHOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSS! I have some blood work this week, nachos have all the food groups right?


----------



## Rps

Good morning Kim how are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. I love apples, so AppleFest sounds like my kind of celebration. My wife has been to Bowmanville and says that it is a great area of ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mona, remember that there are three basic teaching styles -- transmissional (i.e., lecturing), transactional (i.e., discussions) and transformational (i.e., activities and projects which are along a constructivist line and change one's attitudes towards knowledge/Life). The trick is to balance all three depending upon the needs/abilities of the learners and the content area/knowledge base. Bonne chance, mon amie. Excelsior.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yeah it was ... not to sound too down on the town, but we are now lumped in the GTA [ Greater Toronto Area ] the build up has been substantial in the past 10 years. That buildup has sort of split the town: Old Town vs New Town . Not complaining too much as we have more shopping, entertainment and such but the "quaintness" is gone. Soon we will be falling all over ourselves to become a "City". I guess that's the way it is when you have huge growth .... and growth is not only hard to manage, but to manage it in a way that everyone thinks it's fair.

Still, from where I live, which is on a ravine backing on to the conservation area, I can walk to all the services.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a fine place to live, Rp. My wife and I are looking at various small towns to which we might retire someday in the near future. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

ComputerIdiot said:


> I I am a little stressed since it has been five or more years since I took any post-secondary education courses, and two decades since I took courses intended to lead me into a new career, so I'm a little rusty on the whole 'student' thing.
> 
> *Hi Mona, most adults who return to schooling have these fears. In fact, it is probably rare that someone walks into a session and does not have any apprehension. Also key in this is the development of a learning journal ... I'm sure you have started one, but if you haven't it helps ... I would be surprised if Marc doesn't have one .... there are some excellent materials out there on the topic ...
> *
> 
> Our textbook for the materials and course design class is The Practice of English Language Teaching by Jeremy Harmer.
> 
> *We all have different methods of learning and taking in material. I find that I learn best when I review a number of related texts and not just the one issued for the course. Check out the library and see which ones are available to use for what I call a "reading mentor" not saying it will work for you, we all need to find our way on this path*
> 
> I'm glad to hear that it becomes more a matter of 'general guidelines' than step-by-step lesson preparation as you gain experience ... we were commenting that it takes three times as long to prepare the lesson as it does to teach it!
> * Yeah that is the surprise in course development .... but it is also influenced by a couple of things : your experience in teaching and your knowledge of the subject. As you gain more of each you will find you can decrease your prep time as your programme becomes set. What is interesting is how different the actual practice of teaching is from learning about how to teach. I can remember my first sessions observing and I was thinking how easy this is ... until I had to do my first session .... once I had a few sessions under my belt I began to "see" and develop some method of praxis to guide me .... and you will too.*


Take care 

Rp


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Good morning Kim how are you today?


I am well this morning thanks Rp. Just getting ready to head off to drawing class...think today may be self portraits. Uggh..I really like to do portraits of other people but any I have ever done of myself, I don't think look like me. But sketches that other people do of me I'm usually OK with. 

Here's one my friend and very talented artist, Cheryl Wooten did of me a few years back while we were at an Art show showing & selling our paintings. I bet it took her all of 15 minutes...

Funny how what we see in the mirror is sometimes different than in our mind's eye.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic, Kim. Remember Van Gogh's self portraits are quite famous. You might be next in line for this sort of fame? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Now that I have finished mybirdie.ca for both today and tomorrow, I can get on to more important things. For example, winterize the motor home.

First it's running the pump (think taps) alternately to put the now half full fresh water tank into both the black and gray holding tanks in equal amounts until the fresh water tank is empty. Then it's a trip to the sanitary dump to empty both holding tanks. That done, it's off to the local Husky to fill the propane tank to capacity and ditto for the fuel tank.

Then home and turn on the bypass valves to the hot water heater, and remove the anode rod and drain it completely. That's followed by opening the low water drain valves to drain what's left of the water in the system. This process usually takes about an hour.

Once that is done, open the drain valve on the fresh water tank and drain the lines and the pump. Then disconnect the water lines from the fresh water tank and hook up an eight foot line to the intake side of the pump. That line goes into an eight litre container of RV anti-freeze and the pump is turned on. Then each hot and cold water tap in the bathroom, the shower, the outside shower and the kitchen sink are turned on and run until the anti-freeze runs pink into the sink. Same treatment for the toilet. This runs the fluid into the two holding tanks as well to bathe the lower dump valves in anti-freeze too.

It makes for a long day of step by step procedures to ensure no parts of the water/sewer system suffers any frost damage over the winter. 

And oh yeah, then all the cupboards and pantries and the fridge have to be emptied, boxed and taken into the house too. I hate this job, but the dealer would charge me $200 to do it and I can do it by myself for the cost of the anti-freeze, about $20.

I'm off to get at it.


----------



## CubaMark

Sitting in the Benito Juarez international airport, Mexico City. Boarding at 13:30 local for Halifax via Montreal. New bride in tow... heading home to meet her in-laws.  Wish us luck! (and warm weather - she's freaking about the -3 overnight low and flurries forecast!)


----------



## SINC

Congrats to you and the new bride CM. Much future happiness. And relax, the in-laws are not nearly as scary as you think.

Have a great trip


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Sitting in the Benito Juarez international airport, Mexico City. Boarding at 13:30 local for Halifax via Montreal. New bride in tow... heading home to meet her in-laws.  Wish us luck! (and warm weather - she's freaking about the -3 overnight low and flurries forecast!)


Mazel tov, Mark. Here is the forecast for Halifax, compliments of Environment Canada. Bon chance, mon ami.

Halifax, Nova Scotia - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## KC4

Congratulations Mark! And to your new Bride! :clap:
Have a nice visit in Halifax!

Don - sounds like you have a marathon day ahead of you - hope it all goes smoothly and without any issues. 

Marc - Vincent Van Gogh is one of, if not my absolute FAVORITE artist of all time. I certainly am familiar with his self portraits. I could only hope to be half as good as Vincent.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc - Vincent Van Gogh is one of, if not my absolute FAVORITE artist of all time. I certainly am familiar with his self portraits. I could only hope to be half as good as Vincent.


Kim, with talent, motivation, practice, endurance ............. and a bit of insanity, you too might be as famous as Van Gogh. Then, we could say, "We knew her when." Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Well - one more battle won - and one possibly lost. BF heard that they have now cancelled all funding for the EI programme that I was working on getting my course through. I will look into the St Louis courses - tuition is free, but I have to pay for books. I heard that there may be funding for that too - not through the government so will have to look into that.

Anyhow - I won the car battle. Back on the road. New subframe installed under the recall and no surprise costs yaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone here is well. I am at my moms - my internet keeps dropping somehow so haven't been online much.

Take care


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Well - one more battle won - and one possibly lost. BF heard that they have now cancelled all funding for the EI programme that I was working on getting my course through. I will look into the St Louis courses - tuition is free, but I have to pay for books. I heard that there may be funding for that too - not through the government so will have to look into that.
> 
> Anyhow - I won the car battle. Back on the road. New subframe installed under the recall and no surprise costs yaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone here is well. I am at my moms - my internet keeps dropping somehow so haven't been online much.
> 
> Take care



Kudos about the car, Jeanne. That must be a big relief for you. Sorry to hear about EI and the tuition. How is Adam these days?

Remember we are all thinking of you ................ even when you are not online. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

That's great news Jeanne, so you have good wheels again!

Just finished the marathon Kim. Done without a hitch.

Now, to watch the last half of the Calgary / Sask. football game. Along with a cold one of course. But I earned one today!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, with talent, motivation, practice, endurance ............. and a bit of insanity, you too might be as famous as Van Gogh. Then, we could say, "We knew her when." Paix, mon amie.


Welllll , I'm sure there are some out there that would say that I have a good start on the insanity!




Cameo said:


> Well - one more battle won - and one possibly lost. BF heard that they have now cancelled all funding for the EI programme that I was working on getting my course through. I will look into the St Louis courses - tuition is free, but I have to pay for books. I heard that there may be funding for that too - not through the government so will have to look into that.
> 
> Anyhow - I won the car battle. Back on the road. New subframe installed under the recall and no surprise costs yaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone here is well. I am at my moms - my internet keeps dropping somehow so haven't been online much.
> 
> Take care


Hi Jeanne - sorry to hear about the cancelation of the EI program but glad to hear about the win on the wheels. Just in time for winter! WOOT!



SINC said:


> Just finished the marathon Kim. Done without a hitch.


Speaking of just in time for winter! Good (and FAST!) job Don! Glad there was no hitch involved - that would have probably meant something or someone had to be TOWED! 

Enjoy the beer!

Just came from visiting an art show held by a local Calgary Artist's group. I am a member of WASH (Watercolor Artist Society Houston) and I really miss the artsy interaction and community. I was thinking that this Calgary group might be a good one for me to join. Nope!

They have capped their membership at 100 and have a waiting list of 60 people!
Members relinquish their memberships by death or voluntary disassociation. It could be YEARS before my turn comes up. Even then, when and if it does (and I am not automatically disqualified because I'm already dead by that time) I submit my work and a jury process decides whether I am in or not. Then, if I am "in", I must commit, on writing, to a minimum of 9 meetings a year, plus assigned "volunteer" duties.

Now I have no problem with true volunteerism. When I get involved in something, I typically make a personal commitment to it and end up spending a significant amount of time and energy volunteering. However, having some one else dictate to me when and how I will volunteer makes the hair on my art brushes stand up! tptptptp

I also don't like a non-inclusive "club" . To me, anybody should be able to join and participate, regardless of talent or time they have available to "volunteer". A good community encourages beginners to learn and grow their talent...with the more experienced passing on their knowledge to the newbies and so forth. 

So that's got me thinking - maybe Calgary could use a new Watercolor Artist association??? Everybody WELCOME!


----------



## Cameo

Kim - that is a wonderful sketch!! Wish I had that kind of talent.

I am not sure that the EI battle is dead - I looked up our local newspaper online at my mom's - according to that, on Tuesday the Government boosted the program by $78 million dollars - and will only be processing 550 applications a month - so how could it be cancelled two days later? I couldn't find anything else - so making phone calls on Monday.

I didn't like the "capped, exclusive" bit about photography clubs either - so about 5 years ago I decided to start my own, with the help of 4 others. It was a lot of work, but we have I believe over 100 members so far. GRIPS if you wish to check out our website. I stepped down this year from the exec. They are doing well enough without me. You may wish to think about starting your own Kim.


----------



## SINC

As I sit here watching the Yankees and the Angels playoff game, I am reminded why I seldom watch baseball. Then again, I do so enjoy the World Series that I thought I would take a peek at the ALCS/NLCS series to see what the future holds.

Since you Marc, and rp too appear to be avid fans, I have one question.

Why the hell is the pitcher for the Yankees (#34 don't know his name) wearing a bicycle lock chain around his neck when trying to pitch in such an important game? Have management no longer any control over such stupid things?

A thing that heavy and stiff surely must impair his ability to control the ball, does it not?

And what's with the fans (wimps) sitting in the stands with parkas and face masks? Oh wait, the players are wearing face masks too. Oh the horror! It must be in the 50s F tonight to have them dressed for such polar weather.

We ought to invite them to the Grey Cup and show them what real fans dress like in cold weather.


----------



## SINC

And just so you don't forget hockey season, here's our grandson Jett on our front lawn in the leaves. He's nearly 15 months now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great picture of Jett, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As I sit here watching the Yankees and the Angels playoff game, I am reminded why I seldom watch baseball. Then again, I do so enjoy the World Series that I thought I would take a peek at the ALCS/NLCS series to see what the future holds.
> 
> Since you Marc, and rp too appear to be avid fans, I have one question.
> 
> Why the hell is the pitcher for the Yankees (#34 don't know his name) wearing a bicycle lock chain around his neck when trying to pitch in such an important game? Have management no longer any control over such stupid things?
> 
> A thing that heavy and stiff surely must impair his ability to control the ball, does it not?
> 
> And what's with the fans (wimps) sitting in the stands with parkas and face masks? Oh wait, the players are wearing face masks too. Oh the horror! It must be in the 50s F tonight to have them dressed for such polar weather.
> 
> We ought to invite them to the Grey Cup and show them what real fans dress like in cold weather.


Don, #34 for the Yanks, A.J. Burnett, pitched for both Florida and the Jays before he came over to NY. He was a bit of a flake with both teams, but a good pitcher. So, if he can do his job each time in the rotation, I don't think management will say anything. 

Temps are 45F in NYC right now, way too cold for baseball. Back when I lived and died with my team (the NY Giants), the World Series was over by my birthday or a day or so after if the series went 7 games. Now, the World Series will end in November with a 7 game series. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to watch the last part of the Yankees game. Hope they win. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good news about the car. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Hey Jeanne - That GRIPS Club looks awesome - and by the website they seem a very active and alive community....that's what I miss about my WAS-H (Welcome to WAS-H) involvement. There was always something going on and someone to participate with. 

I like how GRIPS is for ANYONE who is interested. That's MY KIND of community. With a membership of 100, how did you manage meeting venues? I would have trouble fitting more than a dozen people in my house at a time for a meeting. Less if we all wanted to paint. I can take up the whole 6 seater kitchen table by myself when I am painting.


----------



## KC4

Hey Don! Great photo of Jett - is he ever growing fast...
Too bad about the jersey though... 

P.S. I see your leaves fell off still green too! We still have dead, frozen green leaves on our elm too. I guess the wind will have to bring them down.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today is the Heart's Desire healthy buffet where there are no calories nor cholesterol in anything you consume. Coffe and tea are hot and ready to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today is the Heart's Desire healthy buffet where there are no calories nor cholesterol in anything you consume. Coffe and tea are hot and ready to go.


Great brunch, Don. Who would have thought that three eggs, with all the fixings, would have "no calories nor cholesterol"????  You are a genius. 

:clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, there's an interesting yarn about a many toed cat responded to by a reader within minutes of publishing it this morning on mybirdie.ca.

And the Maxine cartoon this morning is a real killer, so careful not to snort coffee through your nose when you read it.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Yesterday was nuts with AppleFest, the better weather made it so you couldn't move downtown. Everyone had a great time and I picked up some HoneyCrisp Apples they are great.

Not sure if the series is over yet, the Angels could surprise but being down by 2 can be scary. And yes the season has suddenly grown too long. What they should do is put in 2 more wild card teams for a total of 3 and take about 10 games out of the regular season. And yes Marc burnett is a flake, not Space Man level but still a flake.

Don, you must have pulled your hair out at the Roughies not going for that 3rd down. That was a great game and one the NFL should look at .... their overtime rules are really boring.

Doing some garage cleaning today. Not my favourite. Don I remember winterizing my trailer, Boy did I hate that. It always rained no matter what day I chose to do it .... I think of trailer parks, around this time of year, as a cemetery of summer's past ....

Have a good day all!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the Heart-smart Brunch Don - I'm off to check out St. Albert's Place in a minute. I LOVE Maxine cartoons..

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, how were your classes? I wish I could draw.....my hands are two left feet I'm afraid... I don't have an eye for it either .... which is probably the most important attribute don't you think?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, how were your classes? I wish I could draw.....my hands are two left feet I'm afraid... I don't have an eye for it either .... which is probably the most important attribute don't you think?


Hi Rp - My classes are going fine, thanks - I have a one week reprieve from having to do a self portrait...

YES! I strongly agree that a sketch artist's/painter's talent is not as much in their hands as in their eyes....you need to see the light and colors and shapes well in order to understand them well and then all you have to do is copy it.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, that sounds easier said than done...


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao:


SINC said:


> Morning Marc, there's an interesting yarn about a many toed cat responded to by a reader within minutes of publishing it this morning on mybirdie.ca.
> 
> And the Maxine cartoon this morning is a real killer, so careful not to snort coffee through your nose when you read it.


Cute story, Don. In all honesty, I did not know that cats had toes like that in the picture. 

I really liked the "Dirty Thunderstorm" Volcanos. Spectacular.

Fire extinguisher???????????? beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Yesterday was nuts with AppleFest, the better weather made it so you couldn't move downtown. Everyone had a great time and I picked up some HoneyCrisp Apples they are great.
> 
> Not sure if the series is over yet, the Angels could surprise but being down by 2 can be scary. And yes the season has suddenly grown too long. What they should do is put in 2 more wild card teams for a total of 3 and take about 10 games out of the regular season. And yes Marc burnett is a flake, not Space Man level but still a flake.
> 
> Don, you must have pulled your hair out at the Roughies not going for that 3rd down. That was a great game and one the NFL should look at .... their overtime rules are really boring.
> 
> Doing some garage cleaning today. Not my favourite. Don I remember winterizing my trailer, Boy did I hate that. It always rained no matter what day I chose to do it .... I think of trailer parks, around this time of year, as a cemetery of summer's past ....
> 
> Have a good day all!


It was a wild finish, Rp. Stayed up to see the end of the game, and I was not disappointed. Sad that it had to end on an error, but that is the nature of the game. I like sports events that don't end with the last seconds of a clock ticking away. 

I would like a shorter season as well. Not going to happen, however. Too much money is at stake.

Yes, no one was quite like Bill Spaceman Lee. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Sadly, along with musical talent, I have no artistic talent. I appreciate art, especially French Impressionism and Realism. I appreciate music as well even though I cannot produce anything that resembles real music.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone!

I have just returned from a walk with the hubby. Walking is easy but we have to be motivated to keep this up on a daily basis! It's difficult!


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon, I know of what you speak ... especially in the colder weather ... walking on a hot beach beats cold weather any day......


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> I have just returned from a walk with the hubby. Walking is easy but we have to be motivated to keep this up on a daily basis! It's difficult!


All too true, Sharon.


----------



## SINC

I'm off out to the back forty and watch the CDL with a couple of buddies in the motor home. Mmm, cold beer too!

Later . . .


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi gang,
Long time no chat. Been a long summer this year. Not much free time to spend on the computer. Things are slowing down now getting ready to change seasons now. Will be taking a few days off here and there in order to get back to some of my hobby's.
Hope all is well with everybody. I do not know if I can go back through all the posts to catch up on all the news.That would take me about 6 months
Take care.

Guy.


----------



## SINC

Hey Guy, nice to see you back. I guess you get a bit of rest between lawn cutting and snow removal seasons. Relax for a few weeks. It won't be long until you start pulling those midnight to 6:00 a.m. snow removal shifts.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Midnight to 6 shifts ! I wish, more like 18-30 depending on how much falls.tptptptp
How have you been Don? Sure good to be back.

I have been reading the post about the paid membership. Interesting, when does this start?


----------



## SINC

Sitting Bull said:


> Midnight to 6 shifts ! I wish, more like 18-30 depending on how much falls.tptptptp
> How have you been Don? Sure good to be back.
> 
> I have been reading the post about the paid membership. Interesting, when does this start?


Yeah, I know you work very long hours during the snow removal season Guy, just kidding you.

The paid thing is beginning soon according to the mayor. I PMd him today to see if he had made a decision yet, so will let you know if I get a reply.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

KC4 said:


> Welllll , I'm sure there are some out there that would say that I have a good start on the insanity!
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Just came from visiting an art show held by a local Calgary Artist's group. I am a member of WASH (Watercolor Artist Society Houston) and I really miss the artsy interaction and community. I was thinking that this Calgary group might be a good one for me to join. Nope!
> 
> They have capped their membership at 100 and have a waiting list of 60 people!
> Members relinquish their memberships by death or voluntary disassociation. It could be YEARS before my turn comes up. Even then, when and if it does (and I am not automatically disqualified because I'm already dead by that time) I submit my work and a jury process decides whether I am in or not. Then, if I am "in", I must commit, on writing, to a minimum of 9 meetings a year, plus assigned "volunteer" duties.
> 
> Now I have no problem with true volunteerism. When I get involved in something, I typically make a personal commitment to it and end up spending a significant amount of time and energy volunteering. However, having some one else dictate to me when and how I will volunteer makes the hair on my art brushes stand up! tptptptp
> 
> I also don't like a non-inclusive "club" . To me, anybody should be able to join and participate, regardless of talent or time they have available to "volunteer". A good community encourages beginners to learn and grow their talent...with the more experienced passing on their knowledge to the newbies and so forth.
> 
> So that's got me thinking - maybe Calgary could use a new Watercolor Artist association??? Everybody WELCOME!


KC4, I don't understand groups like that either. We have an "authors" group like that here, with a capped membership - the members are not so much authors themselves as invitees to hear guest authors speak. They too are full up and have a waiting list, but of course anybody is welcome to come stand by the door on nights when authors visit, just in case people don't show up ... I could never understand why the paper was willing to do a spread on each event, since it was basically closed to the majority of the public anyway ...

And dictated volunteerism also makes me go look for something else to do. Many years ago I was living in Toronto and called an organization that had people record books for the benefit of sight-impaired people. I wanted to volunteer to be a 'reader.' I got somebody on the other end who sounded as though she had been cloned from General Patton. She informed me that if I missed ONE scheduling, I would be out. Now, I too understand how frustrating it is to have people volunteer and then show up only when the spirit moves them ... but this was outrageous. I was a student at the time ... exams or assignments might interfere with my volunteer schedule, or even, heaven forbid, illness. I said thank you and I'd think about it, hung up and never thought about it again. I wonder if they had a problem getting and keeping volunteers ... and if anybody else in the organization ever wondered why.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yeah, I know you work very long hours during the snow removal season Guy, just kidding you.
> 
> The paid thing is beginning soon according to the mayor. I PMd him today to see if he had made a decision yet, so will let you know if I get a reply.


Hello All: Hi Don, did you see the Hamilton game, not a bad game but not as good as last nights ..... who do you think in the late game BC or Winnie ... I'm leaning towards Winnie on this one.

Hello Guy, I'm Rp, I live in Ontario near Toronto I don't think we've chatted this year.


----------



## SINC

Hey rp, Hamilton played much better than normal and just may be a playoff threat. Last night's game was so good it may never be repeated, but the playoffs are going to be wild and wooly this year.

I think Edmonton is toast though, the Danny Maciocia curse is alive and well.


----------



## Sonal

Hi Guy, nice to see you again.

Kim--you know there are probably a lot of people who feel the way you do about that group. There may already be a few other groups, or people would be thrilled to join yours.

Creative groups are great. I have a writer's group that I attend monthly to workshop our pieces... it's tricky to find the right energy among group members, but once you find it, it's wonderful.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi rp,
I know where Bowmanville is, I lived in T.O until I turned 18. Then decided to move to Calgary and now Edmonton.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, I agree. ol' Danny boy is the cause of his own demise in Edmonton. Not sure about Hamilton ... cross-over?

I must confess, I really like the shoot-out [ they could run the whole game that way from my perspective ] I think the No Fun League could learn something about overtime from we lowly Canadians.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I agree. ol' Danny boy is the cause of his own demise in Edmonton. Not sure about Hamilton ... cross-over?
> 
> I must confess, I really like the shoot-out [ they could run the whole game that way from my perspective ] I think the No Fun League could learn something about overtime from we lowly Canadians.


Yep rp, I too love the OT format in the CFL. That's excitement!

Whatever happens, Hamilton just may be the dark horse in this years playoffs.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi Sonal, Likewise.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yep rp, I too love the OT format in the CFL. That's excitement!
> 
> Whatever happens, Hamilton just may be the dark horse in this years playoffs.


Don't tell Evan ssshhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don't tell Evan ssshhhhhhhhhhh.


Not to worry, Evan will be too busy being depressed about something else to notice.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Mona, remember that there are three basic teaching styles -- transmissional (i.e., lecturing), transactional (i.e., discussions) and transformational (i.e., activities and projects which are along a constructivist line and change one's attitudes towards knowledge/Life). The trick is to balance all three depending upon the needs/abilities of the learners and the content area/knowledge base. Bonne chance, mon amie. Excelsior.


Thanks, Marc. From my own experience in trying to learn other languages, I've found that transformational (even something as basic as drills and repetition) were extremely helpful in the early stages -- not so much later on. Transactional can be interesting; I watched one class hold debates (in English, of course) and it seemed to catch the attention of everyone in the class, not just those doing the debating. Lecturing seems to be kept to a minimum in all three of the classes I'm observing. I try to avoid like the proverbial plague any book filled with 'jargon,' since it takes me longer to make sense of it than it's usually worth. But I have found some books on learning/teaching a second language that are written in plain, ordinary language and thus have considerable value.

Rps, I do have some books that are related to my field (some of them more distantly than others ) but I'm finding it hard to get to them. I've no doubt it's an organizational problem. If I don't get to them during the school year, I hope to do so over the holidays. I've already realized that teaching isn't nearly as easy as it appears to be -- just get up in front of the room and talk, yep! But you'd better have something relevant to talk about! No doubt once I have done it for a while I will have a better grasp of lesson structure ... but it's those first steps that have me nervous!

Somebody mentioned a 'learning journal' ... I think one of the classes that I observe (or perhaps all of them?) has the students keep them. I'd like to give it a try but I'm not sure what it is I'd be "journaling" -- can somebody enlighten me? (Just for the record I've never been one to keep a diary -- I did start a LiveJournal but decided I wasn't interested in posting all the minutiae of my life on a world stage -- and why on earth would anybody want to read it? It's still out there in cyberspace somewhere. :lmao


----------



## Rps

Hi Mona: a learning journal is a personal thing, and by that I mean everyone has their own style, if you will, on how and what they keep. I like to call it W5: What, Why, When, Who, and Whewww. There are a number of formats you can use. I use a blended method, which is: If I'm in a lesson, I divide the paper in half, one half is for details and other half is for opinion, ideas, how you feel about the lesson, teacher, that sort of thing.

When I'm teaching, shortly after I have completed my session, I reflect on the session and have a mental discussion about the session. Usually what worked well and why, what didn't do so well and why. What you are trying to do is what Mezirow calls transformative learning ... challenging what you know to discover something new, thus creating new learning. It is a good idea to take some time to journal both types of journals daily, initially, then as you get more comfortable you can choose to extend the time between entries.

Those lesson plans I sent you were really built in journaling on those sessions. I routinely build a reflection section in my lessons, in that way I "remember" the assumptions I have made and whether I can discover any new learnings from them.

Marc can comment further, and not meaning to drag this out into a teaching lecture, but many of us appear to be taking courses of some kind or another. 

It may be helpful for you to drop a line in the Shang and discuss any issues you may have, then you can journal the replies and test them against your own thoughts.

It's a pain sometimes, but well worth the effort. 

Take care Rp


----------



## Rps

Sitting Bull said:


> Hi rp,
> I know where Bowmanville is, I lived in T.O until I turned 18. Then decided to move to Calgary and now Edmonton.


Hello Guy, I used to live in Edmonton, but that we many many years ago. So long ago you could get 25 cent draft before the Eskies games around Clarke Stadium.

Yeah, I'm that old.......


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Not to worry, Evan will be too busy being depressed about something else to notice.


Now THAT'S FUNNY! :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

-
Just went for a long walk with the hubby in Weasel Head Nature Preserve in SW Calgary. It's actually a nice day temperature wise- just a little gloomy light wise. I'm surprised there weren't many more people there..it was nearly deserted! The gloomy light must have them fooled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Hi gang,
> Long time no chat. Been a long summer this year. Not much free time to spend on the computer. Things are slowing down now getting ready to change seasons now. Will be taking a few days off here and there in order to get back to some of my hobby's.
> Hope all is well with everybody. I do not know if I can go back through all the posts to catch up on all the news.That would take me about 6 months
> Take care.
> 
> Guy.


Evening, Guy. Yes, it has been a long time. Still, with you back, we are an even happier family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mona, I ask my students to keep learning journals for their own use. It is a metacognitive awareness activity in that they record things that they have experienced/learned and how this experience/new knowledge impacts upon their current views of teaching. Thus, is they observe a "token system" being used poorly, or a classroom organizational/management system of cooperative/collaborative small group learning stations being used well, I get them to record this surface level experience. Then, I get them to go deeper into the implications of their thoughts (i.e., why do they feel one was successful and the other not successful), and then to consider what they might do in this situation. Some students complain that I keep using a Socratic method of questioning, rather than just giving them THE correct answer. However, as I tell them, there is no one correct answer.

So endeth the lecture.


----------



## SINC

Oh WOW! Just found a great program called "An Evening With Wynton And Willie".

Friggin' fantastic if you like Wynton Marsalis or Willie Nelson. Man are they rippin' it up and bluing it down.

YES! :clap::clap::clap:

(Ooops, nearly forgot to add, it's on Bell TV satellite, channel 814, HDNet Concert series. Runs another hour and 15 minutes from now.)


----------



## Dr.G.

"What you are trying to do is what Mezirow calls transformative learning ... challenging what you know to discover something new, thus creating new learning." A great idea, Rp. Throw in a small group discussion or project, and you have an authentic form of social constructivism.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I knew I had something re Critical Reflection bookmarked in my "Research" file. Here is an interesing/informative site.

Critical Reflection


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night from Canada's eastern edge. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I knew I had something re Critical Reflection bookmarked in my "Research" file. Here is an interesing/informative site.
> 
> Critical Reflection


Thanks Marc, I am tacking it to my wall as I write this. This is great and very much appreciated ... I have to admit I struggle with his writing, I think it is a conflict of learning style, but this helps a lot. thanks.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a fine Canadian October breakfast for one and all, complete with gifts from the harvests across our fine country. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to Blueberry Pancake Monday. Real maple syrup and hot tea and coffee round out this morning's fare.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, I am tacking it to my wall as I write this. This is great and very much appreciated ... I have to admit I struggle with his writing, I think it is a conflict of learning style, but this helps a lot. thanks.....


Very true, Rp. The critical perspectives that Mezirow makes as the means to the sorts of reflections he feels are necessary, are not easily undertaken. Still, the path to Knowledge is a winding road with many obstacles and U-turns. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and welcome to Blueberry Pancake Monday. Real maple syrup and hot tea and coffee round out this morning's fare.


Morning, Don. Amazing that we posted at virtually the same moment. 

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

I'm just fine thanks Marc. Been up writing for mybirdie.ca this morning and am all done. Now I am beginning tomorrow's edition. I like to have tomorrow finished and done by 7:00 or 8:00 a.m. for the following day. That leaves the rest of my day for other things as well as dealing with reader mail and building files for future use.

I get at least two dozen or more reader mail items per day, as you can see by the current e-mail count in my Reader Response file:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what happens if there is a breaking news story that you would want to include in SAP? Can you just "stop the presses" and insert it into the site?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, what happens if there is a breaking news story that you would want to include in SAP? Can you just "stop the presses" and insert it into the site?


Marc, I keep a copy of the current days file in cyberspace (MobileMe) as well as backed up on an external drive. Ditto for the file I am currently working on for tomorrow.

That way the original file is available to me so I can make a change whenever I wish as I work on the file for the next day which is an expanded version. Then each morning before I upload the page, I simply change the dates from the day before to the current date as the program picks up the date and time in real time as you build the files.

So yes, if something comes up, I can copy and paste it into the file and have it online within three minutes. If I have to write it for something local, within 10 minutes.

It is surprisingly fast to accomplish.


----------



## Dr.G.

So much for "stop the presses". How the distribution of mass media has changed. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So much for "stop the presses". How the distribution of mass media has changed. Such is Life.


That term was not used nearly as much as one might think Marc. It had to be something major to "stop the presses".

In fact, even when it was something major, the presses were not stopped until the new plate was ready to be switched. So from the time the story broke until the time the plate was ready could be a full twenty minutes. And in that amount of time, a newspaper press could easily print 20,000 copies. The circulation folks would want the presses kept running while the story was prepped to meet delivery deadlines.

That is why you could conceivably get a paper with the updated story and your neighbour in the next block could get a copy that did not contain the update.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Gang!

Woot! Two Breakfasts. AWESOME! Thanks Marc and Don! 

That's interesting about the "stop the press" story ...it makes sense that everything would be timed and done to keep the machines rolling as much as possible. I've always wanted to tour a major newspaper production office and press....I wonder if any even give tours? 

If so, I'd better get on one - before they all go the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good thing breakfast is being served in the Shang.
> 
> My favorite all you can eat Sushi place closed it's doors. :-(


I dunno Garrett...Is that a bit of GUILT I hear????


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I've always wanted to tour a major newspaper production office and press....I wonder if any even give tours?
> 
> If so, I'd better get on one - before they all go the way of the dodo bird.


Any newspaper I have ever run would give tours happily and I did many myself over the years. I know the Calgary Sun used to do them. Call their promotions department and ask if they have a tour available. You might even be surprised to find you get a personal tour, rather than a group tour, but if you can round up a few more people it might help your chances.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

A hurried good morning to all, and thank you kindly for the breakfasts, gentlemen. My little study group has just discovered that we have spent the weekend focussing too much on a small subsection of our semester's lessons thus far -- an e-mail sent out to all by the prof says no, the test will not focus on teaching methods but rather key terms in general. 

Time for a swift and frantic regroup, as the test is on Wednesday ...


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Rp. The critical perspectives that Mezirow makes as the means to the sorts of reflections he feels are necessary, are not easily undertaken. Still, the path to Knowledge is a winding road with many obstacles and U-turns. Paix, mon ami.


Say Marc, just finished reviewing the Mezirow diagram, is he outlining Freire's idea of "praxis" here?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That term was not used nearly as much as one might think Marc. It had to be something major to "stop the presses".
> 
> In fact, even when it was something major, the presses were not stopped until the new plate was ready to be switched. So from the time the story broke until the time the plate was ready could be a full twenty minutes. And in that amount of time, a newspaper press could easily print 20,000 copies. The circulation folks would want the presses kept running while the story was prepped to meet delivery deadlines.
> 
> That is why you could conceivably get a paper with the updated story and your neighbour in the next block could get a copy that did not contain the update.


Yes, I have seen this happen in NYC, where there were numerous editions of the various daily papers. 

Still, mistakes do happen ................ :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good thing breakfast is being served in the Shang.
> 
> My favorite all you can eat Sushi place closed it's doors. :-(



Afternoon, Garett. Sorry to hear about your favorite Sushi place. My next door neighbor owns the sushi place here in St.John's, buy only my wife and son go there, since I am not a real fan of sushi.

Now, anyone opens up a real Jewish deli here in St.John's would have my business on a weekly basis.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> A hurried good morning to all, and thank you kindly for the breakfasts, gentlemen. My little study group has just discovered that we have spent the weekend focussing too much on a small subsection of our semester's lessons thus far -- an e-mail sent out to all by the prof says no, the test will not focus on teaching methods but rather key terms in general.
> 
> Time for a swift and frantic regroup, as the test is on Wednesday ...


Afternoon, Kim. Might I suggest a few rounds of Doxie Delight Coffee (also called "block and tackle" -- after three cups, if you can run around the block carrying a doxie in your arms, you will be able to tackle anything a prof sends your way in terms of a test, an assignment, a badger, etc.).


----------



## SINC

Marc, I see by watching NTV you can put studded tires on your car there, effective today, a couple weeks ahead of normal. They must be expecting some bad weather are they?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I see by watching NTV you can put studded tires on your car there, effective today, a couple weeks ahead of normal. They must be expecting some bad weather are they?



Yes, Nov. 1st is the date when studded tires is allowed in Labrador, but since there has been some bad weather, snow-wise, in central NL (e.g., 20+cm of snow), I heard that they were going to look the other way in rural NL. I am not sure if you could get away with it here in St.John's until Dec. 1st.


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Warnings - Environment Canada

Better to have studded tires on your car in this part of the province, since snow and ice makes driving difficult on rural roads.

Currently 5C and a light rain here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Nov. 1st is the date when studded tires is allowed in Labrador, but since there has been some bad weather, snow-wise, in central NL (e.g., 20+cm of snow), I heard that they were going to look the other way in rural NL. I am not sure if you could get away with it here in St.John's until Dec. 1st.


According to the NTV news report I watched, it applies right across the province Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, that will be news to the folks here in St.John's. No studded tires are allowed until Dec. 1st, and then must be off by April 1st. We get more snow/slush/sleet/hail/rain/ice/slush/snow/etc/etc than they do outside of the city, where they get mostly just snow. We shall see.

Rain and 5C so no snow tires are needed just yet.


----------



## KC4

*Travel Poster Homework- starring Kacey...*

Oww -the colors almost hurt mine eyes...


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, that is great, Kim. Almost looks like the shores of the coast line here in NL ............ except it is sand instead of rocks ............. the water is warm instead of cold ...................... the person is rejoicing rather than running from the waves and cold. All in all, a great travel poster.


----------



## Rps

My wife found this and I thought I would share ... 

Generally we call any group of birds a flock, but each species has its own title ..... so, what do you call a group of:

1. Hawks

2. Quail

3 Sparrows

4 Partridges

5. Swans

6. Peacocks

7. Herons

8. Crow

9. Geese [ on the ground ]

10. Geese [ in the air ]

Answers in my next post ....don't look now!


----------



## Rps

Rps said:


> My wife found this and I thought I would share ...
> 
> Generally we call any group of birds a flock, but each species has its own title ..... so, what do you call a group of:
> 
> 1. Hawks travel in CASTS
> 
> 2. Quail travel in a BEVY
> 
> 3 Sparrows travel in a HOST
> 
> 4 Partridges travel in a COVEY
> 
> 5. Swans travel in HERDS
> 
> 6. Peacocks travel in MUSTERS
> 
> 7. Herons travel in a SIEGE
> 
> 8. Crow travel in a MURDER
> 
> 9. Geese [ on the ground ] are called a GAGGLE
> 
> 10. Geese [ in the air ] but what I didn't know is in the air they are called a SKEIN
> 
> Answers in my next post ....don't look now!


Interesting....


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Might I suggest a few rounds of Doxie Delight Coffee (also called "block and tackle" -- after three cups, if you can run around the block carrying a doxie in your arms, you will be able to tackle anything a prof sends your way in terms of a test, an assignment, a badger, etc.).


It's Mona ...  but I do appreciate the Doxie Delight Coffee. Can I buy it in bulk? Can I just inject it??

We had a hasty conference but I think at this point we need to just check his handouts rather than guessing what "might" be on the test. Skimming through the text trying to guess is just asking for trouble, IMO. 

And I asked a different prof if I could drop in during her office hours to ask about some homework on which I received a dismal grade and she suggested I talk to my TA first ... didn't have the heart to say my TA seems to know as little about the subject matter as I do. Former and current profs: is this normal? Why have office hours if you don't want students coming in to ask about things? (I am remembering wistfully a professor, now retired, who said his office hours were whenever he was in his office -- and he was almost always in his office when he wasn't in the classrom.)

Neighbours started a ding-dong again this morning, about 8 a.m., but again shut it down quickly when they heard me shuffling around up here ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I only knew #2 and #9.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> It's Mona ...  but I do appreciate the Doxie Delight Coffee. Can I buy it in bulk? Can I just inject it??
> 
> We had a hasty conference but I think at this point we need to just check his handouts rather than guessing what "might" be on the test. Skimming through the text trying to guess is just asking for trouble, IMO.
> 
> And I asked a different prof if I could drop in during her office hours to ask about some homework on which I received a dismal grade and she suggested I talk to my TA first ... didn't have the heart to say my TA seems to know as little about the subject matter as I do. Former and current profs: is this normal? Why have office hours if you don't want students coming in to ask about things? (I am remembering wistfully a professor, now retired, who said his office hours were whenever he was in his office -- and he was almost always in his office when he wasn't in the classrom.)
> 
> Neighbours started a ding-dong again this morning, about 8 a.m., but again shut it down quickly when they heard me shuffling around up here ...



Sorry, Mona. Occupational hazard. 

No, we do NOT sell it in bulk in that it could be used as rocket fuel. Three cups is all you get for a few days at a time.

I don't use TAs, since I want my students to know that I grade their work and that I provide the guidance prior to submission. I hated dealing with TAs, so I did not want to inflict the same sort of dislike upon my students. I have used research assistants, but as for teaching/grading, ALL 8500+ grades I have given in my 33 years here at Memorial have been from me and no one else.


----------



## Rps

Hi Mona, re your post: and I asked a different prof if I could drop in during her office hours to ask about some homework on which I received a dismal grade and she suggested I talk to my TA first ... didn't have the heart to say my TA seems to know as little about the subject matter as I do.

My suggestion is to make an appointment with your prof and have a discussion. Tell the prof that you have had a disconnect with the TA and would appreciate a moment or two to get realigned in your studies. Your prof should be open to this. If the prof is unwilling [ and I'm sure you will note this in the assessment of the course ] ask your fellow cohort if they are experiencing the same thing. Approach your TA as a group and ask for clarification on the issues at hand and how can you all together improve the delivery of information.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

No harm, no foul, Marc.  I myself have a terrible time with names, which is going to be a bit of a problem if I manage to make it to actually teaching a class ...

Perhaps I will move to your neck of the woods and enrol at Memorial instead. One of the TAs in the linguistics Masters program has a previous degree in ... biochemistry. I'm not sure how she got from there to here, but I sat in on one of her seminars and she is really, really lost when it comes to linguistics. You can imagine how much help she is to "her" students. Other TAs either seem to be equally lost when it comes to the subject matter, or constrained by the profs in terms of what they can say. 

And this is helping us how ...?


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> No harm, no foul, Marc.  I myself have a terrible time with names, which is going to be a bit of a problem if I manage to make it to actually teaching a class ...
> 
> Perhaps I will move to your neck of the woods and enrol at Memorial instead. One of the TAs in the linguistics Masters program has a previous degree in ... biochemistry. I'm not sure how she got from there to here, but I sat in on one of her seminars and she is really, really lost when it comes to linguistics. You can imagine how much help she is to "her" students. Other TAs either seem to be equally lost when it comes to the subject matter, or constrained by the profs in terms of what they can say.
> 
> And this is helping us how ...?


She seems to be teaching way out of her field of expertise.


----------



## MLeh

I guess I'll have to tell my daughter how lucky she is with all her profs at UVic. She went in to see her Russian professor about an assignment, they got talking about different stuff and my daughter discovered her Russian prof had done her PhD in Russian morphology, so she's using her Russian prof as a resource for her morphology paper in one of her linguistics courses.


----------



## Cameo

Jusyt a quick "hi". Not feeling great at the moment (nothing serious, just a headache, ) but I was thinking about you all.

Hope everyone is well.

Wow, Marc, that is a lot of grading.........

Nite all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Jusyt a quick "hi". Not feeling great at the moment (nothing serious, just a headache, ) but I was thinking about you all.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Wow, Marc, that is a lot of grading.........
> 
> Nite all!


Evening, Jeanne. Sorry to hear about your headache. Calming thoughts might help. 

Re grading, it is a bit amazing all the students I have taught. A person in the Registrar's Office thinks that I have taught more students than any other prof in the history of MUN. Of course, that an $1.49 can get me a cup of coffee and a cookie at Tim Hortons. Such is Life.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

glilyzsuc said:


> Great, now people are botting for this title. Means my efforts of actually working for it were in vain


If you say so.


----------



## Sonal

I had both experiences in university. My computer science/math professors were (largely) unhelpful. They did know their material, but they were largely unhelpful and unsympathetic. 

My English professors, on the other hand, were terrific. Helpful, interesting, compassionate.... 

I remember one evening I was finishing off two assignments, one for math and one from English, both due the next day. A friend of mine called--she told me that she'd just been diagnosed with cancer and was undergoing chemo. I'd known her since I was 4. Work went out the window. I had a full day of classes the next day, but I called both professors and left messages explaining the situation and asked if I could get some extra time. My English professor called me right back, said she completely understood and asked me how much time I needed. I said 1 day. She asked if I was sure I didn't need more time. I said, no, just 1 day would be enough and that was that.

Kept working my math assignment as best I could while in the other classes. Kept working on it during my math class. At the end of class, the assignment was due. Spoke to the prof and asked if he got my message. He had, but the assignment was due at the end of class, and what's the big deal, it's only worth a couple of marks. I asked if I could just hand it in one hour later so I could finish it. He said no. Handed in what I had.

I had lots of similar examples. Wrote up one of them in the Math Faculty newsletter (I had a semi-humorous column in a largely humourous publication) and the Dean saw it. I got called into my advisor's office about it. Apparently, I had embarrassed the advisors to the Dean, and the purpose of the meeting was to try to appeal to some sense of journalistic integrity and make a bunch of excuses as to why they are not as bad I as I thought they were. Um, first of all, it's a humour/opinion column, and second of all, it was all true. 

Nothing really changed after that, but a lot of students liked my column.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. Interesting stories. I am a softy for giving extensions when students demonstrate times of stress. I am a basic believer in a person's honesty and integrity, and since I believe that the story is true, I don't want to add to their stress.

Care for some Sonal Special? How are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, did you catch any of the Yankees game this afternoon? Wild finish. Can't win them all, as the old saying goes. A strange performance by the offense despite the four home runs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rangers are losing to San Jose. Guess that this is not the night for New York City teams. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night here on the east coast. Over to you ................ whomever is there to the west of me. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

glilyzsuc said:


> Great, now people are botting for this title. Means my efforts of actually working for it were in vain


SPAM. Reported.


----------



## Sonal

Some Sonal special would be very welcome. I am weathering the storms as best as I can... the storms have been pretty big, but I am feeling okay. 

Honestly, I do not think that our math and computer science professors doubted our honesty--they simply did not care. No matter what the circumstances, we'd get the old song 'n' dance about how we should have better time management skills. I don't know a single person in that program who regularly got a full night's sleep because we were all studying that much.

I should dig up a few of those columns; they are floating around the internet somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you are feeling better tomorrow. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> SPAM. Reported.


Is that what it was? I thought it was just a strange posting.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Some Sonal special would be very welcome. I am weathering the storms as best as I can... the storms have been pretty big, but I am feeling okay."

I am trying a new blend of Sonal Special Chamomile tea for those who need to relax and drift off to sleep. Hang in there, mon amie. The storm clouds shall soon pass overhead. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Wow, this place seems to be turning into Academia Overload 101.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, this place seems to be turning into Academia Overload 101.


Yes, the trials and tribulations of university ................. as much as I enjoy teaching, I hate grading ...................... and I hated being in the "rat race" for grades as an undergrad in certain courses. The doctoral program was the worst.


----------



## SINC

Just thinking you folks might want to take a break from all this school/work stuff. It must be getting you down.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, all but the finish, I thought the Angels would win... Yanks had a blown hit and run [ the caught stealing ] if it was called it was sure a bad one ... everyone in the park knew he was going. And of course next hitter home run. Would have been the lead. But if he did it on his own, well such is life .... I don't mind aggressiveness in players ... both sides showed that. Let's see what happens next, would not want to go 7 games if I were the Yanks.... the Angels have, historically, been problems for them.....


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Just thinking you folks might want to take a break from all this school/work stuff. It must be getting you down.


I rely on the cold comfort that one day, all of this will be worth it.

I must need a vacation... I'm starting to sound like Evan.


----------



## SINC

Nope, not like Evan and you never will Sonal. You can't grovel or whine enough to even near qualify for the position he holds.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Wow, this place seems to be turning into Academia Overload 101.


I actually enjoy reading all these intellectual posts! Ya never know-ya might learn something! 



Sonal said:


> I rely on the cold comfort that one day, all of this will be worth it.
> 
> I must need a vacation... I'm starting to sound like Evan.


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Oh oh Sonal, you are in deep ****.  :lmao::yikes:


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I rely on the cold comfort that one day, all of this will be worth it.
> 
> I must need a vacation... I'm starting to sound like Evan.


OOOOOOOh that would be the PITTS!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine breakfast awaiting you, one that has all your favorites. As always, fresh tea and coffee are being freshly brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just thinking you folks might want to take a break from all this school/work stuff. It must be getting you down.


Not really. Mental stimulation is the path to new knowledge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, all but the finish, I thought the Angels would win... Yanks had a blown hit and run [ the caught stealing ] if it was called it was sure a bad one ... everyone in the park knew he was going. And of course next hitter home run. Would have been the lead. But if he did it on his own, well such is life .... I don't mind aggressiveness in players ... both sides showed that. Let's see what happens next, would not want to go 7 games if I were the Yanks.... the Angels have, historically, been problems for them.....


We shall see, Rp. I still think that it will be the Yanks in 6.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I rely on the cold comfort that one day, all of this will be worth it." Amen, Sister Sonal. I hear you.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I actually enjoy reading all these intellectual posts! Ya never know-ya might learn something!" I agree, Sharon. I find Rp's postings especially intellectual ............ and he uses satire quite well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all and thanks for the brekkie. Just finished up my site. You might find the video amusing this morning. Crafty young lady that.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Not really. Mental stimulation is the path to new knowledge.


I read this as 'mental institution'. Tells you where my head is.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et all and thanks for the brekkie. Just finished up my site. You might find the video amusing this morning. Crafty young lady that.


Hi Don, loved the video.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all; Just sitting with my French Vanilla, tired after watching the end of the Phillies game ... they have got to do something about these late night games ..... no young people will be up watching at 11:30 with school in the morning ... I don't get it, baseball is under siege, fan base wise, and they alienate the future generation from viewing a centre piece of the game ... sometime I think that sport is run by the chief engineer of the Disorient Express!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,

Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Always having "food on the table" here in the Shang gives it such a sense of welcome hospitality. 

I actually enjoy the way the topics of discussion in the Shang go from sports, to Doxies, to School, to family, to newspapers , to work etc etc...we may not all be interested and fully engaged in all topics but we have many common threads of interest in the overall fabric of the Shang. 

I think the video is cute too Don.

Hang in there Sonal! Hope today is a great day for you.

I'm off to get more homework done....


----------



## Rps

Morning Kim, how are you today? Homework is almost second nature to me now ... just once I'd like to take something fun .... like cake decoration .... one day....


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Morning Kim, how are you today? Homework is almost second nature to me now ... just once I'd like to take something fun .... like cake decoration .... one day....


I've taken cake decoration courses.... they are fun. 

I can do beautiful icing roses.


----------



## Cameo

Morning!!

Well Adam came home for a few days last night - his xrays look alright - still a gap between the bones where the break is and I gather that won't actually heal for the next 5-6 months.........so still walking on the rod. Other then that he is good. He is encouraged to walk without the walking cast (I may have mentioned this previously)
for short bursts on absolutely FLAT ground.


After 11.5 hrs sleep - headache gone YAAAYYY!!! Uh, I hope some of my posts don't sound like this Evan person - I don't care to sound like I am whining.

We are getting spam in the Shang??????

Sonal - hope you have a good day today. Maybe someday I will go back to the TO Market and we could meet up? Course, this won't be til next spring now.

Hi Elaine!!!!!! Hope all is good and well in your world.

Many people from my last place of employment have been getting in touch with me through Facebook. A girl from my teenage years has gotten in touch with me as well.
Don't use facebook much - only started because some friends in the states use it to communicate when our doggie forum went down. I just thought it strange that in the past month - four or five of my friends from work have contacted me in a short span of time. 

Anyhow - looks like a nice day out. I have volunteer today and I am going to have my package for my course double checked - they haven't received any notification to cease accepting applications - so I shall forge ahead anyhow. My transcript is in too - so maybe I shall have my application submitted in a couple of days and then it is waiting time!!!!!

Marc - did I hear something about snow in NL? I hope NOT......too early for that crap!

Don -sweet pix of Jett. What a cutie!! How old is he now? Are they thinking about a brother/sister for him yet?

Kim - how is Kacey?

Rp et al - hope you all have a great day!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et all and thanks for the brekkie. Just finished up my site. You might find the video amusing this morning. Crafty young lady that.


Just to get the remote????????? !!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Glad to hear that you are feeling well, and that you have an ache free head.  Sleep helps. Glad, as well, to hear of Adam's recovery. Give him my best.

Re snow, yes, there has been snow in parts of NL. We got a couple of inches on the 14th, but it is all gone now.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> I read this as 'mental institution'. Tells you where my head is.



Elaine, some herbal tea in our Relaxation Spa or Meditation Grotto might be of some help for you this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all; Just sitting with my French Vanilla, tired after watching the end of the Phillies game ... they have got to do something about these late night games ..... no young people will be up watching at 11:30 with school in the morning ... I don't get it, baseball is under siege, fan base wise, and they alienate the future generation from viewing a centre piece of the game ... sometime I think that sport is run by the chief engineer of the Disorient Express!


Morning, Rp. We get the games 1 1/2 hours later than you, so there are times when I just can't stay away for triple-overtime hockey games that are still going strong at 2AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. "Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Always having "food on the table" here in the Shang gives it such a sense of welcome hospitality." True. It is part of The Shang traditions that I like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I've taken cake decoration courses.... they are fun.
> 
> I can do beautiful icing roses.


My wife bemoans the fact that I don't like cakes with any sort of icing. Thus, her cake decoration abilities are wasted on me. :-(


----------



## Sonal

Cameo said:


> Sonal - hope you have a good day today. Maybe someday I will go back to the TO Market and we could meet up? Course, this won't be til next spring now.


That would be really great, Jeanne. Anytime. 

Today should theoretically be a good day... this is my day out of the office. I have a few things to deal with from home, but I'm at home, I can hide away from stuff. 

In a couple of hours I leave for tutoring, which is a nice break in all of this. And I have tickets to see Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf tonight.


----------



## KC4

Hi Rp - I'm doing well today, thanks for asking. The good part about homework with a deadline is that it helps me stop fussing the details (like I usually do) and get down to the real business of getting it done. 

Hi Jeanne - Kacey is also doing well, thanks - she's a very busy teen....I didn't have a quarter of the activities going on in my life at that same age (at ANY age, actually) that she does. It's no wonder these teens stress themselves out sometimes. 

She just started am extracurricular class of her own last night - Fashion Design. It's something she's been interested in for years and now she's enrolled in an actual class. There are 16 teens in this class....including one guy... Now, do you think that one guy is really interested in Fashion Design - or is he just really savvy and knows that this type of course is the PERFECT place to meet and hang out with stylish girls??? According to Kacey, he's already getting an inordinate amount of attention from his classmates. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That would be really great, Jeanne. Anytime.
> 
> Today should theoretically be a good day... this is my day out of the office. I have a few things to deal with from home, but I'm at home, I can hide away from stuff.
> 
> In a couple of hours I leave for tutoring, which is a nice break in all of this. And I have tickets to see Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf tonight.



Good for you, Sonal. You need some time to yourself. Tutoring will provide some needed relief, and "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf" is a classic Edward Albee play. Say hello for George and Marth for me ................ and tell them that this is one professor who chooses not to have a drink with them. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

The early morning sun will eventually melt the frost on the roof of the front garage, but for now, it illuminates the yellow/orange of the leaves left on the Birch tree. The tree on the right is our Shubert Cherry tree, always the last tree on our block to lose its leaves.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Sonal said:


> I rely on the cold comfort that one day, all of this will be worth it.
> 
> *snip*


I am hoping the same, Sonal. Otherwise I am going to seriously regret not taking the community college's pharm. tech. program instead ... or accepting the journalism job I was offered.

Thanks for the breakfast, Marc. It is very welcome today. I was studying last night for Wednesday's test when the phone rang at 10 p.m. ... it was somebody I'd been playing phone tag with for an interview for a freelance article. Needless to say, studying went out the window, as the article was intended for a weekly and needed to be written and sent off immediately.

On the bright side, I got a good mark on my first attempt at peer teaching, although apparently "teacher" has a tendency to take over (e.g. I did a few things I could've/should've called on students to do). I'll fix that in my next peer teaching attempt ... which is on grammar. Ugh. XX)

That's a beautiful photo, Sinc. We seem to be having the last few days of autumn here; the sun is bright and the temperature is up slightly from what it was a week or so ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

"On the bright side, I got a good mark on my first attempt at peer teaching, although apparently "teacher" has a tendency to take over (e.g. I did a few things I could've/should've called on students to do). I'll fix that in my next peer teaching attempt ... which is on grammar. Ugh." Kudos, Mona. This sort of teaching experience is sometimes the best education. Keep it up. Excelsior.


----------



## SINC

This strange ball of light suddenly appeared in the sky above our home. Does anyone have any idea what it might be?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> This strange ball of light suddenly appeared in the sky above our home. Does anyone have any idea what it might be?


Hmm... sounds strange... better protect yourself from it. It might cause cancer or something.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hmm... sounds strange... better protect yourself from it. It might cause cancer or something.



I agree with Sonal. Be careful, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Nice shot Marc.... Well I might as well get this out of the way ... Angels 4 Yanks 2 .....


----------



## SINC

I make it Angels 7, Yanks 3.


----------



## Rps

Good call, but I'm not so sure well see that many runs tonight ... obviously this is a pivotal game, so the managers will be controlling the flow ... but I could be wrong ... the baseball gods can be fickle......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nice shot Marc.... Well I might as well get this out of the way ... Angels 4 Yanks 2 .....


We shall see, Rp. We shall see. They want to bring a World Series title to the new Yankee Stadium.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good call, but I'm not so sure well see that many runs tonight ... obviously this is a pivotal game, so the managers will be controlling the flow ... but I could be wrong ... the baseball gods can be fickle......


5-3 in favor of the Yankees. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sabathia, who is pitching tonight, is 2-0 with a 1.13 ERA in his first postseason with the Yankees. If they lose this one, it's anyone's series. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you might want to consider this for SAP. Caused a bit of a stir this morning.

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - Halloween display prompts 911 call in St. John's


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Oops ... that's gotta be embarrassing ... Maybe he got the idea from all those decorations of witches that have "slammed" into the sides of houses ...


----------



## SINC

Ah, you mean one like this:


----------



## Rps

Don, I guess that display isn't very poplar with the witches..... she Oh pined.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> 5-3 in favor of the Yankees. We shall see.


Hi Marc, looks like you win!


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Oops ... that's gotta be embarrassing ... Maybe he got the idea from all those decorations of witches that have "slammed" into the sides of houses ...


He does it each year. Last year was a police car.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, looks like you win!


Yeah, "Dr. Baseball" is much better than we are at calling the game scores.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, looks like you win!


Game is not over, and, as a NY Giant fan, I have direct memories of Oct. 3rd, 1951.

YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, "Dr. Baseball" is much better than we are at calling the game scores.


The game is only half over, but at least the Yanks scored the five runs which I feel might be enough for a victory tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to watch the rest of the game now. Time to call it a night after the game. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

I think the baseball gods are at it again .... a blown double play that Stevie Wonder could have called .... almost as bad as the triple play taken away from the Jays....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I think the baseball gods are at it again .... a blown double play that Stevie Wonder could have called .... almost as bad as the triple play taken away from the Jays....


It's all part of this great game we call baseball. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening guys!

Good nite Marc.

Yes Rp, I remember the blown triple play-Kelly Gruber tagged the runner on the foot but the umpire wasn't in position to see the tag!


----------



## SINC

Hmm, the Angels are suddenly looking alive.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> Ah, you mean one like this:


Yep, that's it.



Rps said:


> Don, I guess that display isn't very poplar with the witches..... she Oh pined.


*groan*

:lmao:

Good night, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our famous "Over the Hump Day" breakfast awaits you when you arise. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that the Yanks will be nipped in the next game and then crush the Angels on Saturday at Yankee Stadium. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

good morning Marc! Thanks for the brekkie! I'll have the bacon and eggs, please and thank you!

How are you this morning? I'm pricing a job for a general contractor-it would be a nice job if he is awarded the contract! So I'm paying special attention to it and hopefully we get it!

As for the World Series, I think it would be interesting if the Dodgers and the Yankees play in the finals. However, I'm not a fan of the Yanks since the team take forever to play the game! WAAYYYYY too long!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> good morning Marc! Thanks for the brekkie! I'll have the bacon and eggs, please and thank you!
> 
> How are you this morning? I'm pricing a job for a general contractor-it would be a nice job if he is awarded the contract! So I'm paying special attention to it and hopefully we get it!
> 
> As for the World Series, I think it would be interesting if the Dodgers and the Yankees play in the finals. However, I'm not a fan of the Yanks since the team take forever to play the game! WAAYYYYY too long!


Good luck with the contract.

Yes, the only thing better than the Yankees against the Dodgers would be the Yankees against the Giants. Still, a rematch of the New York City teams back in the 1950s would be interesting. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh yes, I forgot about your beloved Giants! In your case, then it would be nicer if it's the Yanks and Giants! In my case, I would love to see the Jays vs Tigers! 

Off to work I go! 

Later!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about your beloved Giants! In your case, then it would be nicer if it's the Yanks and Giants! In my case, I would love to see the Jays vs Tigers!
> 
> Off to work I go!
> 
> Later!


The Jays can't meet the Tigers in the World Series ............. but they could meet the Giants or the Mets. We shall see. Wait until next year.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thanks for the brekkie Marc.

A windy day with rain will keep me inside most of the day. What to do?

Well, I guess there is always ehMac! 

If you are NOT a Leafs fan, you will enjoy the cartoon on mybirdie,ca this morning.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 
How are all the folks here today?

Thanks for the OTH breakfast Marc!

Whats' the topic of discussion today????How about peanuts?
Anybody like penauts?
Allergic to them?
Ever grow one? I tried but it didn't last very long and I never got any more peanuts off of it.


----------



## SINC

Feelin' a little nutty this morning are we Kim?


----------



## Rps

My dad tried once to little success. Don't you need sandy soil for them?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> How are all the folks here today?
> 
> Thanks for the OTH breakfast Marc!
> 
> Whats' the topic of discussion today????How about peanut?
> Anybody like penauts?
> A;;ergic to them?
> Ever grow one? I tried but it didn't last very long and I never got any more peanuts off of it.


Love peanuts here! I especially like the pistachios! 

BTW Kim, you and I seem to have the same problems typing the ; key rather than the L key!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Feelin' a little nutty this morning are we Kim?


:lmao:Always.


Rps said:


> My dad tried once to little success. Don't you need sandy soil for them?


Probably - I will have to ask Jimmy Cartter. I think regular watering helps too. 


sharonmac09 said:


> Love peanuts here! I especially like the pistachios!
> 
> BTW Kim, you and I seem to have the same problems typing the ; key rather than the L key!


Yep - you caught me before I had a chance to correct it...:clap:...I can usually type without looking at the keyboard, but not if I'm thinking about not looking at it.....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> How are all the folks here today?
> 
> Thanks for the OTH breakfast Marc!
> 
> Whats' the topic of discussion today????How about peanuts?
> Anybody like penauts?
> Allergic to them?
> Ever grow one? I tried but it didn't last very long and I never got any more peanuts off of it.


Morning, Kim. I love peanuts, but can't stand "penauts", since they are not food found in Nature. :lmao:

When I taught in Waycross, Georgia, my students would bring me fresh peanuts that they had grown.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and thanks for the brekkie Marc.
> 
> A windy day with rain will keep me inside most of the day. What to do?
> 
> Well, I guess there is always ehMac!
> 
> If you are NOT a Leafs fan, you will enjoy the cartoon on mybirdie,ca this morning.


Cute cartoon, Don ............ and true. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My dad tried once to little success. Don't you need sandy soil for them?


Yes, very sandy and well drained soil.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. I love peanuts, but can't stand "penauts", since they are not food found in Nature. :lmao:
> 
> When I taught in Waycross, Georgia, my students would bring me fresh peanuts that they had grown.


Geez, I am a typomaniac today... must s l o w d o w n . . . 

FRESH Peanuts? Wow! Are they waaaay better than the typical store bought ones? 

I also had BOILED peanuts while visiting some friends in Louisiana - meh...I like them roasted and salted much better.

I prefer the dark roasted variety too...especially when made into Peanut butter.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Love peanuts here! I especially like the pistachios!
> 
> BTW Kim, you and I seem to have the same problems typing the ; key rather than the L key!


Now, for pistacios, I would trade in my doxies. Love them ............ :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Probably - I will have to ask Jimmy Cartter. I think regular watering helps too." Kim, Jimmy Carter, from Arkansas, raised hogs. Former president Jimmy Carter was a peanut farmer in Plains, Georgia way back when.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Geez, I am a typomaniac today... must s l o w d o w n . . .
> 
> FRESH Peanuts? Wow! Are they waaaay better than the typical store bought ones?
> 
> I also had BOILED peanuts while visiting some friends in Louisiana - meh...I like them roasted and salted much better.
> 
> I prefer the dark roasted variety too...especially when made into Peanut butter.


I agree. Boiled peanuts is like eating sawdust. I like peanuts that are not salted in any way. 

Peanut butter and strawberry jam ...................... :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

And now for something completely different . . .


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. I love peanuts, but can't stand "penauts", since they are not food found in Nature. :lmao:


:lmao:
This reminds me of something I read yesterday while cooking a big pot of Beef and Barley soup. 

On the bag of barley, "*This is a natural product of the Earth*, please rinse and check thoroughly for foreign matter prior to use." 

I snorted and chuckled thinking one day we may read on packaging, "This is a natural product of the Planet Mars, please rinse and check thoroughly for alien matter..."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And now for something completely different . . .


Cute. Wish my mother was still alive ............. I would call her. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> :lmao:
> This reminds me of something I read yesterday while cooking a big pot of Beef and Barley soup.
> 
> On the bag of barley, "*This is a natural product of the Earth*, please rinse and check thoroughly for foreign matter prior to use."
> 
> I snorted and chuckled thinking one day we may read on packaging, "This is a natural product of the Planet Mars, please rinse and check thoroughly for alien matter..."



Good one, Kim. :clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cute. Wish my mother was still alive ............. I would call her. :-(


Ditto, but she's been gone for nearly 30 years. (1980)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ditto, but she's been gone for nearly 30 years. (1980)


18 years last month for me ............. and I still get the urge to call her on the phone every so often. Strange .......................


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> 18 years last month for me ............. and I still get the urge to call her on the phone every so often. Strange .......................


Yep - I know that feeling - my Dad passed away about 6 years ago - I still reach for the phone when I have something I want to tell or ask him. I also greatly miss his predictable call on Halloween to wish me a Happy Birthday. My Birthday is not really on Halloween, but somehow he would always think to call me that day. :love2:

Speaking of my Dad and peanuts, he loved peanuts and Peanut butter - so much so, he named one of his dogs (a miniature pincher ) Peanut!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yep - I know that feeling - my Dad passed away about 6 years ago - I still reach for the phone when I have something I want to tell or ask him. I also greatly miss his predictable call on Halloween to wish me a Happy Birthday. My Birthday is not really on Halloween, but somehow he would always think to call me that day. :love2:
> 
> Speaking of my Dad and peanuts, he loved peanuts and Peanut butter - so much so, he named one of his dogs (a miniature pincher ) Peanut!



Yes, it's a strange feeling, Kim.


----------



## SINC

I just fixed myself a mid morning snack. I had a sudden urge for toast with peanut butter and strawberry jam. I wonder where that came from?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just fixed myself a mid morning snack. I had a sudden urge for toast with peanut butter and strawberry jam. I wonder where that came from?


Make it two, Don. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning all


Afternoon, Garett. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Make it two, Don. :love2::love2::love2:


 I prefer PB and GRAPE jelly - knocks the socks off PB & Strawberry IMHO.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Not sure yet heavy rain outside.


Garett, in every life, a little rain must fall. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

When I was young and stoooopid I used to make BLTs with peanut butter.... no health issues there.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon all!

When I was young and stooooopid, I used to make myself PB and brown sugar on toast! :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> There is a limit though


All too true, G-Man.


----------



## SINC

Next time you folks do a stir fry with veggies, try tossing in a big tablespoon of peanut butter right near the end of cooking. Makes an awesome sauce, especially with a few bean sprouts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> When I was young and stoooopid I used to make BLTs with peanut butter.... no health issues there.


I still make these .................. at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> When I was young and stooooopid, I used to make myself PB and brown sugar on toast! :love2::love2:


Never had that, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## KC4

Hahaaa! 
OK - Here's a weird combo - but I hear it works - 

Peanut butter and SARDINE sandwiches!

I haven't tried it yet..
C'Mon - I DARE someone...ANYONE???

I have tried PB and sliced Medjool date sandwiches and can attest that THAT one really DOES work. Yummmm.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hahaaa!
> OK - Here's a weird combo - but I hear it works -
> 
> Peanut butter and SARDINE sandwiches!
> 
> I haven't tried it yet..
> C'Mon - I DARE someone...ANYONE???


Been there, done that. Good too!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Next time you folks do a stir fry with veggies, try tossing in a big tablespoon of peanut butter right near the end of cooking. Makes an awesome sauce, especially with a few bean sprouts.


I love making/eating Thai foods (mainly chicken) with a sate sauce base.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hahaaa!
> OK - Here's a weird combo - but I hear it works -
> 
> Peanut butter and SARDINE sandwiches!
> 
> I haven't tried it yet..
> C'Mon - I DARE someone...ANYONE???
> 
> I have tried PB and sliced Medjool date sandwiches and can attest that THAT one really DOES work. Yummmm.


I don't like sardines, so I shall pass. XX)


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Hahaaa!
> OK - Here's a weird combo - but I hear it works -
> 
> Peanut butter and SARDINE sandwiches!
> 
> I haven't tried it yet..
> C'Mon - I DARE someone...ANYONE???
> 
> I have tried PB and sliced Medjool date sandwiches and can attest that THAT one really DOES work. Yummmm.





SINC said:


> Been there, done that. Good too!


:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:

Kim, what's Medjool date?

Ok, how about PB and cheeze Whiz-hubby loves it! Yuck!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Next time you folks do a stir fry with veggies, try tossing in a big tablespoon of peanut butter right near the end of cooking. Makes an awesome sauce, especially with a few bean sprouts.


Yup! and have you ever tried rubbing a beef roast with PB? Take a little garlic, salt, lime juice, pepper (chiles if you want some heat) and mix it with PB and roast as usual. Very good and different from the usual beef roast.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Yup! and have you ever tried rubbing a beef roast with PB? Take a little garlic, salt, lime juice, pepper (chiles if you want some heat) and mix it with PB and roast as usual. Very good and different from the usual beef roast.


Wouldn't it taste rather peanuty?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> Kim, what's Medjool date?
> 
> Ok, how about PB and cheeze Whiz-hubby loves it! Yuck!


Just about one the best dates one can get....(other than Sean Connery) 
Medjool: A Date to Remember : NPR


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Wouldn't it taste rather peanuty?


Not as much as you would think...many asian meat sauces/dips have a basis in PB.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Been there, done that. Good too!


Awesome! :clap::clap:

Welll - If Don likes it - I'll have to be brave and give it try.. I like kippers and other canned fish - so I'd probably like it too...
I'll report in later.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Just about one the best dates one can get....(other than Sean Connery)
> Medjool: A Date to Remember : NPR


Sean Connery! mmmmmmm delectable idea! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Hi, hope you don't mind my joining in,  how many of you have added miso to your stir fried food and broth soups?
It is really good and high in protein....

Now here is some news I just heard on TV some financial advisor was talking about stocks, (sorry I didn't get the whoe segment, but the one final question was 'if you were going to pick a stock, right now, which one would you choose' and his answer folks was APPLE. Looks like there will be a lot of new apple owners soon!! and have you seen the newest? 
it's a 27' screen!! etc.

Glad to meet you all, and I am sending you all a lovely bowl of hot turkey soup with miso...... not a lot, just enough to add a unique flavour.... Enjoy!!


----------



## Rps

Since we are in a recipe mood, my friend Barb gave me her Atlanta Peanut Pie recipe, so I will share:

3 eggs
1/2 cup sugar
1 1/2 cup dark corn syrup
1/4 cup butter melted
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp vanilla
1 1/2 cup chopped, roasted peanuts ( or pecans and walnut pieces )
1 9 inch unbaked pie shell

Directions:

Beat eggs until foamy

add sugar, syrup, butter, salt and vanilla continue to beat until thoroughly blended

stir in peanuts

oour into unbaked pie shell

bake at 375 for 45 minutes

You can garnish with whipped cream or serve with ice cream.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hi, hope you don't mind my joining in,  how many of you have added miso to your stir fried food and broth soups?
> It is really good and high in protein....
> 
> Now here is some news I just heard on TV some financial advisor was talking about stocks, (sorry I didn't get the whoe segment, but the one final question was 'if you were going to pick a stock, right now, which one would you choose' and his answer folks was APPLE. Looks like there will be a lot of new apple owners soon!! and have you seen the newest?
> it's a 27' screen!! etc.
> 
> Glad to meet you all, and I am sending you all a lovely bowl of hot turkey soup with miso...... not a lot, just enough to add a unique flavour.... Enjoy!!


Afternoon, Leslie. Welcome to The Shang. You get your first year of tea and/or coffee free for naming our favorite computer -- Apple. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Since we are in a recipe mood, my friend Barb gave me her Atlanta Peanut Pie recipe, so I will share:
> 
> 3 eggs
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1 1/2 cup dark corn syrup
> 1/4 cup butter melted
> 1/4 tsp salt
> 1/2 tsp vanilla
> 1 1/2 cup chopped, roasted peanuts ( or pecans and walnut pieces )
> 1 9 inch unbaked pie shell
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Beat eggs until foamy
> 
> add sugar, syrup, butter, salt and vanilla continue to beat until thoroughly blended
> 
> stir in peanuts
> 
> oour into unbaked pie shell
> 
> bake at 375 for 45 minutes
> 
> You can garnish with whipped cream or serve with ice cream.


Rp, I had something like with peanuts (in south Georgia) and pecans (in north Georgia). Both were unique and tasted great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going out tonight to a RASC meeting, so I might not be here for the celebration as we pass post #50,000. Still, everything is ready for the gala celebration at The Cafe Chez Marc. Best of all, the person who posts #50,000 here in The Shang picks up the entire tab ......................


----------



## macdoodle

thank you Marc, it is nice to be here, wow! a whole years worth! It will be fun to take a cup with all of you! Thanks! 

that pie sound delicious! I have copied it to my favorite recipes and will surely make it for our upcoming 'pot luck' supper. We hold one a month in the town and it is a real' shmorg' of delights... !
Here is one for those of you with little time to prepare a tasty dessert.

This is Called 'Impossible Pie' (or cake) quite amazing really.... 

4 eggs
1 cup sugar
1 cup margarine (I do 1/2 butter)
1 Cup Cocoanut
1/2 Cup Flour
2 teaspoons Vanilla
2 Cups Milk

Blend all ingredients with mixer, liquids first, Blend well pour into 10'' greased pan 
Bake at 350 F (180C) 1 hour or until done.

this is what happens, Flour settles to form crust, Cocoanut forms topping, and the eggs and milk make the custard.

I don't know how it happens, all mixed together and separates while cooking!


----------



## Dr.G.

"thank you Marc, it is nice to be here, wow! a whole years worth! It will be fun to take a cup with all of you! Thanks! " You are quite welcome, Leslie.


----------



## Sonal

Hi Leslie, that recipe sounds good.... I may have to try it.

It is in some way similar to a recipe I make called Lemon Sponge Pie (except that you have to make/buy a pie crust). You mix it all together, and it magically separates into a lemon custard and a sponge cake-like topping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. I was just about to start to brew some Sonal Special. Interested?

How has your day been shaping up?


----------



## macdoodle

Hello Sonal, I would love to have that recipe I just LOVE lemon anything!! 

As for the impossible pie, you can make it in a pie dish, or sometimes I just use an 8x8 pan. works either way


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. I was just about to start to brew some Sonal Special. Interested?
> 
> How has your day been shaping up?


Very interested. I had the Sophie's choice of construction this morning... either run around like crazy to re-start one job that was shut down by one branch of government, or run around like crazy to re-start another job that was shut down by a different branch of government.


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> Hello Sonal, I would love to have that recipe I just LOVE lemon anything!!
> 
> As for the impossible pie, you can make it in a pie dish, or sometimes I just use an 8x8 pan. works either way


Excellent. I also like lemon anything... and coconut anything...

This is my friend Sue's grandmother's recipe, and I've discovered it's actually a very old Pennsylvania Dutch recipe. Sue has made this is the past with orange or limes instead of lemon as well. I've also seen a variation to make it without the crust so that it's more of a pudding with a sponge topping.

Lemon Sponge Pie

Ingredients:
Grated rind and juice of 1 lemon
1 cup granulated sugar
2 eggs, separated
3 tbsp softened butter
1 cup milk
2 tbsp flour
Unbaked 9" or 10" pie shell*

Directions:
Beat egg whites until soft peaks form. In a separate bowl, mix lemon zest and juice, the sugar, the egg yolks, the softened butter, milk and flour. Fold in beaten egg whites until well combined and pour into unbaked pie shell. Bake at 350 degrees until set and top of filling turns brown; I usually start checking after about 45 minutes or so. The top of the pie will resemble a sponge and there's a creamy lemon filling underneath.


----------



## MLeh

Sonal: I have something very similar to that recipe, without using the pie crust though. My grandmother labelled it 'Floating Island'. Family favourite.

My grandmother also wrote on the top of the recipe card "dirties every dish in the house". (She had to haul her wash water in by the bucketful from the cistern, so economy in number of dishes dirtied to create a meal was important to her.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Very interested. I had the Sophie's choice of construction this morning... either run around like crazy to re-start one job that was shut down by one branch of government, or run around like crazy to re-start another job that was shut down by a different branch of government.


All in all, sounds like a stressful day for you.


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> Sonal: I have something very similar to that recipe, without using the pie crust though. My grandmother labelled it 'Floating Island'. Family favourite.
> 
> My grandmother also wrote on the top of the recipe card "dirties every dish in the house". (She had to haul her wash water in by the bucketful from the cistern, so economy in number of dishes dirtied to create a meal was important to her.)


I feel the same about minimizing dishes, and I have indoor plumbing.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> All in all, sounds like a stressful day for you.


It's a day like any other.

The play last night was wonderful, however. And I did get a new TV delivered yesterday.

On the other hand, my boyfriend (who was supposed to come by to help me set it up) was not there to help me set up... he did come by before I got home (he'd borrowed my car, and the car keys were on the table) but was gone when I got there... no note, no message, no nothing.

I'm strongly considering banning him from watching the big TV.

Pardon me, I am a little cranky today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's a day like any other.
> 
> The play last night was wonderful, however. And I did get a new TV delivered yesterday.
> 
> On the other hand, my boyfriend (who was supposed to come by to help me set it up) was not there to help me set up... he did come by before I got home (he'd borrowed my car, and the car keys were on the table) but was gone when I got there... no note, no message, no nothing.
> 
> I'm strongly considering banning him from watching the big TV.
> 
> Pardon me, I am a little cranky today.


You are first in line now for a cup of Sonal Special and an hour or two in the Relaxation Spa. 

Glad to hear the play was well received. It is a classic.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Going out tonight to a RASC meeting, so I might not be here for the celebration as we pass post #50,000. Still, everything is ready for the gala celebration at The Cafe Chez Marc. Best of all, the person who posts #50,000 here in The Shang picks up the entire tab ......................


Sometime in the next day or two, mybirdie.ca will also pass a milestone with 200,000 visitors to my site. A double celebration.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don. What does that lucky person get as a prize?


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone in the Registrar's Office here at Memorial mentioned to me that if I kept up my current pace of student enrollments in my online courses, that in 5 years I could surpass having taught 10,000 students. I told her that I was hoping to cut back a bit in the number of courses I was teaching and would like to retire in 4 years. She seemed disappointed.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Don. What does that lucky person get as a prize?


If I could tell exactly who it was, it would be a free membership to the Shang. But since there is no cost to membership here, nor can I tell who the 200,000th visitor will be, they will have to be satisfied with reading the new material on the site that day.


----------



## Dr.G.

At the rate we are going, The Shang will have had 1,500,000 views by Hanukkah this December. That is the most amazing stat of all, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If I could tell exactly who it was, it would be a free membership to the Shang. But since there is no cost to membership here, nor can I tell who the 200,000th visitor will be, they will have to be satisfied with reading the new material on the site that day.


Too bad. I can just see you sending gifts to someone in Poland, or even here in St. John's. We shall see. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## macdoodle

you do know DrG that there is no such thing as a retired teacher????  it never ends.....


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> you do know DrG that there is no such thing as a retired teacher????  it never ends.....


Very true, Leslie. Very true. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I get first post on page 5000


It's all your, G-Man. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Leslie. Very true. Paix, mon amie.


So now you tell me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Oh well, I guess I will set up someone else to get the honor


Good for you, Garett. That is the true spirit of The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So now you tell me!!!!!!!!!


Rp, as the old saying goes, a teacher can lead a child to knowledge, but the trick is to make him/her think. Or ......... is that something about horses and water???


----------



## Rps

I still remember the famous: " Tell um whatcha gonna tell um, tell um, then tell um whatcha toll um"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I still remember the famous: " Tell um whatcha gonna tell um, tell um, then tell um whatcha toll um"


Good one, Rp. Off to my meeting now.


----------



## Rps

Speaking of baseball ..... do you think the Dodgers are done Marc, or can they muster one more game?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to whomever posts #50,000. Kudos, as well, to all of us. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Our famous "Over the Hump Day" breakfast awaits you when you arise. Enjoy.


A belated thanks for the breakfast, Marc. I've just finished my "Over the Hump Day" drink ...




SINC said:


> And now for something completely different . . .


I will have to print that off and send it to my mom ... and then she will frame it and send it back to me ...



Dr.G. said:


> 18 years last month for me ............. and I still get the urge to call her on the phone every so often. Strange .......................


Not so strange, Marc. I used to call my grandfather on Sundays ... he's been gone about three years now and every so often I find myself absently thinking, "Wow, I have to call Grandpa; it's been a while ..."



Rps said:


> When I was young and stoooopid I used to make BLTs with peanut butter.... no health issues there.


That sounds ... different ... :lmao:


----------



## Cameo

_5000 _pages? Wow!!.

Been trying to catch up on reading.......and now I am hungry!!!!!

Don - I am going to send that cartoon to my mom!!!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Rps

Hi Mona, how was your day. Was today the grammar test?


----------



## Rps

Hi Jeanne how are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Are we at 50,000 yet?


----------



## SINC

Yep and you had the honour Sonal.


----------



## macdoodle

Looks like you have post #1 towards the next 50,000 ..... Sonal, Congratulations!! :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Thank you, thank you.... I'd like to thank all of those who posted before me. Without you, I would not have this honour.


----------



## macdoodle

You now deserve to put your feet up, grab something good to drink, (how's a margarita sound??) and watch TV all night!!

Give yourself a toast....!


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> You now deserve to put your feet up, grab something good to drink, (how's a margarita sound??) and watch TV all night!!
> 
> Give yourself a toast....!


Ahh... and margaritas are my favourite drink...


----------



## macdoodle

Well then, I'll just send a pitcher right over, you grab a glass, salt the rim, (or sugar, whatever you prefer..I would like salted please) turn on the TV and start pouring!!!


----------



## Sonal

Oh, salt on the rim, naturally...


----------



## overkill

I tried to time my return for 50,000! Just a little later but better than not being here


----------



## SINC

Well Steve, 50 grand or not, you are most welcome. Nice to see you back here.


----------



## overkill

Nice to be back Don. How are things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## SINC

Pretty darn fine, thanks Steve, You still travelling to the Maritimes a lot?


----------



## overkill

I have been over the past 6 months, but looking to slow that down to end the year. I am a home body, business travel has not always been my thing.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Well, we really got over that hump in a hurry. 50,000 posts!!!!!!!!!!! Makes the Monster Thread look like a bug. So, drinks are on the house ................. and it's on to 100,000 posts. Kudos to one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to see an eclectic array of old and new members of our Shang family coming together once again. Still, it is getting late here in St.John's and I have an early morning. So, I shall bid those to the west of me a fine good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> Hi Mona, how was your day. Was today the grammar test?


Hi Rps. No, the grammar test was last Friday. Today was the, um, ... *flips frantically through calendar* ... learning theories test ... and next Thursday is the 'teaching listening' test ... and I think all that's left then is the first-year linguistics test ... at least I hope so! :lmao: 

I have a seminar coming up in the same class as the test on Thursday and my seminar partner is currently down with something nasty, possibly the flu ... has anybody heard anything about flu vaccinations yet, by the way?

Night, Marc!


----------



## SINC

Mona the normal flu shots are ready and being dispensed for about a week now. The H1N1 shots were OK's by Health Canada today and will be available starting tomorrow.


----------



## Sonal

ComputerIdiot said:


> Hi Rps. No, the grammar test was last Friday. Today was the, um, ... *flips frantically through calendar* ... learning theories test ... and next Thursday is the 'teaching listening' test ... and I think all that's left then is the first-year linguistics test ... at least I hope so! :lmao:
> 
> I have a seminar coming up in the same class as the test on Thursday and my seminar partner is currently down with something nasty, possibly the flu ... has anybody heard anything about flu vaccinations yet, by the way?
> 
> Night, Marc!


I was looking at this the other day... 
H1N1 Flu Virus - Getting your flu shots - MOHLTC


----------



## danalicious

Greetings Shang.

There is no way I am going to catch up with all the missed posts. I have been taking a mini-break from all things computer for the last couple of weeks and only popping on for a limited time.

But now I am back into the full swing of things. Business is good, my boys are a delight and my days are busy. Life is treating me very well (Marc - I know you would ask!).

Anyone want to summarize what I've missed over the last couple of weeks?:lmao:


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Thanks for the flu info, Sinc and Sonal. I will definitely be getting both (and will feel rather like a pincushion, as I did when my siblings and I set sail for Eastern Europe a few years ago :lmao


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Cute. Wish my mother was still alive ............. I would call her. :-(


Make me three. It will be 13 years come February for me. I bet my life would be so much different if she were still around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a warm breakfast for one and all, in that it looks like it it chilly across Canada this morning. Still, there are favorites amongst all of the healthy and heart-friendly foods (no Timmies, however), so enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Make me three. It will be 13 years come February for me. I bet my life would be so much different if she were still around.


How very true, Warren. I think that we don't really appreciate parents until they are gone. Such is Life.

How are you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw my doctor early this morning. She suggested that I get the H1N1 shot when it is available here in NL next week or the week after. She suggested that I wait for the regular flu shot until much later in the season. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a hot coffee will hit the spot. I am still wrestling with a vitamin pill gone astray this morning. The damn thing lodged part way down in my windpipe and I have been trying everything to get it to go down the rest of the way. Perhaps the hot coffee will help dissolve it, but meanwhile it is most uncomfortable. I hat it when this happens.

If they would not make the darn things the size of a horse pill, things would be so much easier. I cut them in half to try and avoid this, but every once in a long while . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a hot coffee will hit the spot. I am still wrestling with a vitamin pill gone astray this morning. The damn thing lodged part way down in my windpipe and I have been trying everything to get it to go down the rest of the way. Perhaps the hot coffee will help dissolve it, but meanwhile it is most uncomfortable. I hat it when this happens.
> 
> If they would not make the darn things the size of a horse pill, things would be so much easier. I cut them in half to try and avoid this, but every once in a long while . . .


Morning, Don. Yes, I know that feeling. Coffee should help.

Really liked the Savage Beauty pics in SAP.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Morning, all. Thanks for the hot breakfast, Marc. It is definitely welcome - temperatures seem to have dropped slightly here, back to more fall-like levels.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Morning, all. Thanks for the hot breakfast, Marc. It is definitely welcome - temperatures seem to have dropped slightly here, back to more fall-like levels.


Morning, Mona. Yes, a hot breakfast is in order for most of us today. Such is Life here in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just sent this to me. Very true.

Best Dog in the World
By T'Mara Goodsell

Years ago, I owned the very best dog in the world. I was a child when we got her. She was a graceful brown hound, a foundling who taught me that our pets are not purchased, but ordained. She romped when I did and knew how to smile in that funny way that only some dogs have. She grew up with me, always there when I needed her. My grown hand still remembers the sleek bump on the top of her head and that gentle divot just past her nose that fit my index finger just perfectly.

She passed away during one of my college vacations. My heart broke then, and I knew that there would never be another dog like her, and there hasn't been. I was sure that I could never love another dog as much as I'd loved her.

Fortunately, I was wrong about that part. My next dog came into my life when I was married. My husband traveled for a living, and I was often lonely. This dog grew into a lumbering Wolfhound and Sheepdog mix who taught me patience. He was a large, grizzled sentry, that dog. He rarely left my side until the children were born, and then he became their guardian, too. I can still feel that swirl of fur along his back and the weight of his chin when it rested in my lap.

When he passed away, my heart broke. As much as I had loved that childhood dog, I had been wrong. This was the very best dog in the world. There would never be another dog like him, and there hasn' t been. I was sure I would never love another dog as much as I'd loved him. I was wrong again.

We got the next one, a loping black Lab-and-Terrier mix, when the children were little. He taught me the importance of adapting. He was everyone's dog from the beginning, and that was just as it should be. When he played tug of war with the children, he dragged them across the kitchen floor as they shrieked with laughter. He always seemed to sleep in the room of the child who needed his company the most. These days his face is expressively gray, and he spends more time with me since the almost-grown children aren't around so much. The other day my oldest, home from college, played tug of war. We all laughed--just a little--as the dog was gently pulled across the kitchen floor. He is, of course, the very best dog in the world. I will never forget that exquisitely soft tuft of fur behind his ears or the tickly feel when he nuzzles. There won't be another dog like him. And that's okay, because we will never be at this point in our lives again.

Sometimes I've wondered why two species that get along so well should have such different life spans. It just doesn't seem right. And then I wonder if that's part of the lesson: To teach us that love itself has a spirit that returns again and again and never really dies. It's amazing, in a way, how they bring to our ever changing lives exactly what it is that we need at the moment. They make room for one another, this family of dogs who has never even met. And they fit--into our families, into our lives, into our memories, and into our hearts--because they always have been and always will be the best dogs in the world.........
:-love2:


One's first love is always perfect until one meets one's second love.
~Elizabeth Aston


----------



## KC4

WOOOT! The BIG FIVE OH!!! WOOT! WOOT! WOOT! 50,000 +! Posts!
Congrats Sonal! 



Sonal said:


> Ahh... and margaritas are my favourite drink...


Me too! 



SINC said:


> I am still wrestling with a vitamin pill gone astray this morning. The damn thing lodged part way down in my *windpipe* and I have been trying everything to get it to go down the rest of the way.. .


I think I SEE the problem again... WINDpipes are for air...esophaguses are for solids. :lmao. Need a Helpin' Heimlich? Off to SAP to see what's up there..

Thanks for Breakfast Marc! I liked the "Best Dog in the World" ...I will send that to my sister - she will definitely appreciate that too.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Glad to see the rain holding off this morning.

I will stay a bit for some coffee and a delicious montreal style bagel.


----------



## danalicious

Morning all.
Thanks for breakfast Marc - much appreciated! The weather here is overcast, but mild. I will make some soup for lunch to take the chill off the day for all. There will be chicken noodle (with matzoh balls on the side) and a hearty tofu and wild mushroom soup.

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## macdoodle

Good Morning ! 
Thanks for the great breakfast Marc, sure loved the wonderful story about the dog, certainly is very true....

Don, I would suggest perhaps an extra bite of toast to put that 'horsepill' down  you are correct, they seem to think everyone has PCV ( or whatever it is called) for a windpipe.... Hate it when things go awry in the 'swallow place'
hope you are fine now.
The sun is out and it is a great morning to take a good walk with the dogs..... 
have a great day, all of you!


----------



## SINC

All is well with the horsepill now thanks Leslie, but it did take the best part of an hour to regain my comfort level.


----------



## KC4

Glad to hear you are better Don.

...
But I have even BETTER NEWS!
Seems I am one of 2% of Canadians to have received an "Important Envelope" from the Readers' Digest! It appears that I have won at least $500,000! Woot!

(Of course, upon closer examination, I have not)

This actually tees me off - not only is it a junk mail nuisance and waste of time and resources, I note with anguish, just HOW crafty and manipulative these offers are becoming. It's no wonder that many get fooled only to get their hopes dashed. You really have to read carefully to understand that you haven't actually won anything...all obvious things say you have - including telling you your own personal travel itinerary to ride a limo to attend the winner's reception , the hotel you are booked into and even where you will be eating breakfast! Reader's Digest should be ashamed of themselves.

I do like some of the RD offerings, so I am on their Mailing list. I have specifically asked NOT to be included in any "special offers or mailings" but apparently this doesn't qualify. In the past I have simply marked "return to sender" on them and let the RD deal with their own junk mail....this time I notice that the envelope was plain and looked to me like it was actually a business or credit card statement...so I wouldn't have that option in this instance. tptptptp At least I can recycle it.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for Breakfast Marc! I liked the "Best Dog in the World" ...I will send that to my sister - she will definitely appreciate that too. " Afternoon, Kim. Yes, I thought the dog owners here in The Shang might like that piece.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good morning everyone. Glad to see the rain holding off this morning.
> 
> I will stay a bit for some coffee and a delicious montreal style bagel.


Afternoon, Steve. My wife makes her own Montreal-style bagels, but these are from a little bakery in Montreal. Enjoy.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Morning all.
> Thanks for breakfast Marc - much appreciated! The weather here is overcast, but mild. I will make some soup for lunch to take the chill off the day for all. There will be chicken noodle (with matzoh balls on the side) and a hearty tofu and wild mushroom soup.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!


Afternoon, Dana. I LOVE chicken soup with matzoh balls ............ just like my grandmother and mother used to make. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good Morning !
> Thanks for the great breakfast Marc, sure loved the wonderful story about the dog, certainly is very true....
> 
> Don, I would suggest perhaps an extra bite of toast to put that 'horsepill' down  you are correct, they seem to think everyone has PCV ( or whatever it is called) for a windpipe.... Hate it when things go awry in the 'swallow place'
> hope you are fine now.
> The sun is out and it is a great morning to take a good walk with the dogs.....
> have a great day, all of you!


Afternoon, Leslie. What sorts of dogs do you own?


----------



## macdoodle

I have Australian multigen Labradoodles, If I knew how to enter a photo I would share. 

they are used mainly for service dogs, and were an 'accidental find' in the 60's, ( a wonderful story.) 
They do not shed and are hypoallergenic.
there is a breeder here in Fort Macleod, when my beautiful Alaskan Malamute had to go to Rainbow Bridge,( at 14 ) 
I swore there would be no more dogs, yet here I am ... dog walking!! 
I would love to send you a photo of Enokie, my wonderful mal, (long haired, fairly rare) not sure how....


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> I have Australian multigen Labradoodles, If I knew how to enter a photo I would share.
> 
> they are used mainly for service dogs, and were an 'accidental find' in the 60's, ( a wonderful story.)
> They do not shed and are hypoallergenic.
> there is a breeder here in Fort Macleod, when my beautiful Alaskan Malamute had to go to Rainbow Bridge,( at 14 )
> I swore there would be no more dogs, yet here I am ... dog walking!!
> I would love to send you a photo of Enokie, my wonderful mal, (long haired, fairly rare) not sure how....


Hi Leslie - I'm Kim.

It's easy to attach a photo to a post. When you reply to a thread, the page will come up with the box to reply in. Scroll down until you see the Attach Files box and click the Manage Attachments button. Then a new little screen will pop up and ask you to Choose File. Click one of the Choose File buttons (you can attach more than one file at a time if you wish) and it will activate a browser so you can click on whatever file you are interested in attaching. Once the file name displays in the pop up window, click upload. When you see that your file has uploaded (takes a few seconds at least) you should be able to see it displayed in the Attach Files box. 

Then add any comments you wish in the regular Message box and Submit reply.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Spent my morning down at City Hall in the buildings department sorting through permits and paperwork. Ah, bureaucracy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, that would be an interesting looking dog. Service dogs are well trained.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Spent my morning down at City Hall in the buildings department sorting through permits and paperwork. Ah, bureaucracy!


Afternoon, Sonal. No need to ask ................. some freshly brewed Sonal Special coming up. I hate dealing with City Hall ............. regardless of the city. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Trying to rain here today ... hope it holds off until late this evening.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Leslie, posting a photo is easy:

1. Click on the "post reply button" in the lower left of the first image below.

2. Below the window that opens, click on "manage attachments" in the lower left of the second image.

3. Click "choose file" and navigate to your picture, then click "upload" in the third image and wait until you see the files appear under the "manage attachments" button as in the final image below. (Watch the window and you will see it flicker once when the upload is finished.)

4. Click "submit reply". You're done.


----------



## KC4

^^^ hahahah! Garrett - you always come up with the most creative stuff! :clap::clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Trying to rain here today ... hope it holds off until late this evening.


Afternoon, Rp. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Congrats Sonal, ya got it!
> 
> Kim, I'm still staring blankly at the screen. maybe I need to get a bigger one?
> 
> Everything just hunky dory out here Dr.G.
> 
> Best wishes to anyone I missed


Afternoon, Garett. Is that your new blockbuster movie???


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. How are you today?


Good Marc, and you? Just doing some reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good Marc, and you? Just doing some reading.


Grading away here, Rp. I shall take a bit of a real break at 4PM. Time for High Tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, the Yankee game does not start until about 930PM our time, and if it is another long one, I won't be able to watch until the end. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Speaking of creative stuff and uploading photos (of my latest homework) ....I have a little bragging to do - (not about my homework) - Kacey has been elected to lead her school's main social issue awareness campaign at her school this year. This year it is Cancer awareness. 

Her school ( as well as some other schools across the country) have joined and will be participating in the Cancer Connections Exhibition. This Exhibition is presented by PhotoSensitive (in partnership with the Canadian Cancer Society) and will be traveling across the country from St. Johns to Vancouver. 

PhotoSensitive is a non-profit, national collective of photographers that harness the power of the camera to contribute to dialogue and hopefully impact positively on important issues. In the past they have focussed (literally) on AIDS, child poverty, hospital care, racism, injustice, literacy among First Nations peoples and even the aftermath of the Tsunami disaster.

For the first time this year, PhotoSensitive is inviting both professional photographers and the general public to submit photos to this Exhibition. Just my kind of organization - everyone can participate, everyone can benefit. 

There are some amazing and powerful images on tour already for Cancer Connections.

Photosensitive: Cancer Connections


----------



## macdoodle

*Dogs*

Here is the Malamute I mentioned, I will get the 'doodles' if this works!!:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to Kacey, Kim. Give her a Dr.G. congrats. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Classic looking dog, Leslie.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Here is the Malamute I mentioned, I will get the 'doodles' if this works!!:lmao:


Handsome dog Leslie. See how easy it was to post the pic?


----------



## macdoodle

Waiting for the pups to get done, it's like anything else Don, when you know how it's easy..... 

Now, it's the 'remembering' part........


----------



## macdoodle

Well here is Midas, he is registered as a Golden Labradoodle, hence the name, 

then there are the 2 of them after a romp in the snow Zoey is a peach or Apricot (her colour is changing as she is growing) she is an abstract because she has white on her head and feet.... I tried to get one of her but it wouldn't upload, will find another....


----------



## macdoodle

Whoops, it didn't work.... back to the instruction sheet!!


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention there is a size limit. Downsize your pics to about 400 kb and they work fine.


----------



## macdoodle

Here is midas and Zoey


----------



## macdoodle

OK how do I make them smaller? this is terrible.... I feel so darn stoooopid!


----------



## macdoodle

OK once more, this is Midas


----------



## macdoodle

This is Zoey, both are medium size, the large are the ones used for seeing eye etc, but this size are good for those with disabilities, they fetch and things like that.... 
zoey has a fleece coat and Midas has a wool coat... neither shed, both great around allergies.


----------



## macdoodle

Darn.... will try later, have an appointment... sorry for my confusion !


----------



## SINC

You'll have to excuse me folks, but a reader just sent me an audio file that had me rolling on the floor laughing.

My God, my sides still hurt, but since it concerns viagra, a Daschund and a German Shepherd I thought some of you here might get a kick out of it.

If it offends anyone, I apologize in advance, but oh wow, is it funny.

You can download it here to listen to it:

http://files.me.com/plmnice/dhs3oy


----------



## Dr.G.

Really cute, Leslie. Love the curls.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You'll have to excuse me folks, but a reader just sent me an audio file that had me rolling on the floor laughing.
> 
> My God, my sides still hurt, but since it concerns viagra, a Daschund and a German Shepherd I thought some of you here might get a kick out of it.
> 
> If it offends anyone, I apologize in advance, but oh wow, is it funny.
> 
> You can download it here to listen to it:
> 
> http://files.me.com/plmnice/y80cfu


Don, it opens up iTunes and then nothing else happens. What am I missing?


----------



## SINC

Marc, now find the file "Dog_eats_pills-2" in iTunes and double click it to play.


----------



## SINC

Or to play all sound files on your desktop download and install both Perian and Flip4Mac:

Perian (Mac) - Download

Apple - Downloads - Video - Flip4Mac Windows Media Components for QuickTime


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, now find the file "Dog_eats_pills-2" in iTunes and double click it to play.


Can[t seem to find it in the list. :-(


----------



## SINC

I will e-mail you the file to see if it will play for you that way.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will e-mail you the file to see if it will play for you that way.


Merci. mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Marc, it is worth the listen. Very good Don!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc, it is worth the listen. Very good Don!


Do you think I can get away with running this on my web site?

I'm thinking I can as it is an adult audience and it's not really vulgar or anything. Opinions anyone?


----------



## Rps

Fine with me. There is nothing really "explicit" in this clip. If you want something that is vulgar and should be closeted from the young try the local and national news.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Do you think I can get away with running this on my web site?
> 
> I'm thinking I can as it is an adult audience and it's not really vulgar or anything. Opinions anyone?


Yeah, I think it's fine ......the laughter is infectious...Hard NOT to laugh.:lmao:

The Perian wouldn't download for me for some reason - but I didn't need it for this clip.
And Yes, I set the preferences first... ?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. No need to ask ................. some freshly brewed Sonal Special coming up. I hate dealing with City Hall ............. regardless of the city. Paix, mon amie.


My, the service here is excellent. 

I'm hopeful that this is the last of these particular set of City Hall issues. There will be others, of course, but these have been dragging on for quite some time--I was glad that I could get out of the office for long enough to get this done.

It's been a pretty good day--spent most of it running around on errands as opposed to sitting at my desk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> My, the service here is excellent.
> 
> I'm hopeful that this is the last of these particular set of City Hall issues. There will be others, of course, but these have been dragging on for quite some time--I was glad that I could get out of the office for long enough to get this done.
> 
> It's been a pretty good day--spent most of it running around on errands as opposed to sitting at my desk.


Sonal, we do also have, for a slight fee, a small "group" who know how to deal with City Hall. All you need to know is that there are "no questions asked, and satisfaction is guaranteed". Interested????


----------



## Dr.G.

A student just sent this to me and we are discussing the contents of this clip. Very interesting ................ 

YouTube - Pay Attention


----------



## Rps

So , who do you think will win tonight, the Yanks or the Angels? Discuss amongst yourselves....

Marc, question for you, I'm trying to obtain a book by Colin J. Titmus called Lifelong Education for Adults. Have you heard of him or his book and if so, is it worth the read?

Thanx Rp


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A student just sent this to me and we are discussing the contents of this clip. Very interesting ................
> 
> YouTube - Pay Attention


That IS very interesting...what do any of you, educators within the Shang, think about it ?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, we do also have, for a slight fee, a small "group" who know how to deal with City Hall. All you need to know is that there are "no questions asked, and satisfaction is guaranteed". Interested????


Very interested. No fee is too slight.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> A student just sent this to me and we are discussing the contents of this clip. Very interesting ................
> 
> YouTube - Pay Attention


Interesting. Marc have you heard of Michael Wesch? He is a professor of cultural anthropolgy at Kansas State. Great perspectives here:

YouTube - A Vision of Students Today


----------



## danalicious

And on the other hand, a woman I know (in her 30s btw) posted this in her facebook status:

*Can somebody answer this skill-testing question please 8x4+(22-7) =*

and FOUND THE ANSWER ON GOOGLE!!!!

So sad.....


----------



## Rps

Dana, that, too, was an interesting video. However, despite the intended message, if you critically looked at the messages written by the students you can see the built in bias of the author ... which if you think about it, why wouldn't he use his bias to make his point ... but it does cause one to pause and reflect on the learning establishment for all students today ... not just the ones in Kansas.


----------



## danalicious

I agree RP, it is biased. But it just got me thinking about what university will be like when my kids get there. Laptops were a rarity in my classes (they were too heavy, :lmao: ) but that was 17 years ago...


----------



## SINC

danalicious said:


> I agree RP, it is biased. But it just got me thinking about what university will be like when my kids get there. Laptops were a rarity in my classes (they were too heavy, :lmao: ) but that was 17 years ago...


Not to worry Dana, laptops will be implanted in your kids by the time they get to high school.


----------



## danalicious

SINC said:


> Not to worry Dana, laptops will be implanted in your kids by the time they get to high school.


That is only okay if they are apple-branded chips. 
Wait a minute - I think micro$oft already got to them. That would explain the irrational, unpredictable behavior, the meltdowns - which are crashes really. They must both have a virus :lmao:


----------



## Rps

If that were the case Don, what OS would they use?


----------



## Rps

danalicious said:


> I agree RP, it is biased. But it just got me thinking about what university will be like when my kids get there. Laptops were a rarity in my classes (they were too heavy, :lmao: ) but that was 17 years ago...


Dana, I'm not so sure things will change that much. The subjects will be different, but I could relate to most of what those students had written on their cards. Education is and always will be political. So what ever the politics of the day are will be reflected in the education system [ although somewhat behind at the university level ].


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> If that were the case Don, what OS would they use?


Not to worry rp, it would be your choice, just like walking into a store and choosing a PC or an Apple.

PS: You can still expect to pay more for the Mac!


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Thought I would check in before heading out to my indoor soccer game in a few minutes. Is it warm for anyone out there right now?


----------



## Rps

It's funny you should say that Don. When I was at St. FX last year I couldn't help notice all the iMacs in the education building .... I thought this strange, since most of the support appeared to be Windows based. Once I began to use the machines I soon found out they were running Windows. But, and this was interesting, I don't think I've ever been in a location that had so many students using the Whitebooks ... virtually everyone had one.

I would love to have been the Apple seller in that town!


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Good evening all. Thought I would check in before heading out to my indoor soccer game in a few minutes. Is it warm for anyone out there right now?


Hi Steve, we actually got up to 10 today and that is warm for October in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So , who do you think will win tonight, the Yanks or the Angels? Discuss amongst yourselves....
> 
> Marc, question for you, I'm trying to obtain a book by Colin J. Titmus called Lifelong Education for Adults. Have you heard of him or his book and if so, is it worth the read?
> 
> Thanx Rp


Here is the only citation I could find re Titmus, Rps. Hope it helps.

http://www.umsl.edu/~henschkej/henschke/lifelong_education_for_adults_titmus.pdf


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, regaring the Yankees game tonight, it will be 5-4 ........... but in favor of the Angels. Then, at Yankee Stadium, they capture a record 40th AL pennant. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, it is worth the listen. Very good Don!


I got a chuckle out of it ................... but my wife was horrified. 

"Weiners in kraut" ................ :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Very interested. No fee is too slight.


Your call, Sonal. They have waived their fee since you are a friend of mine. Someday, and that day may never come, they may call upon you for a favor. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Here is the only citation I could find re Titmus, Rps. Hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.umsl.edu/~henschkej/henschke/lifelong_education_for_adults_titmus.pdf


Thanks Marc, it does. I'm reading this book by Cyril Houle : The Literature of Adult Education and he mentions Titmus. This is an interesting book as it is a bibliographic essay. I think he has read and references over 1200 books in this piece. As my Masters is in Adult Education this is a fantastic resource on the literature.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Interesting. Marc have you heard of Michael Wesch? He is a professor of cultural anthropolgy at Kansas State. Great perspectives here:
> 
> YouTube - A Vision of Students Today


Interesting clip, Dana. I have not been in front of live students since the Fall semester, 2004 ................. and yet I have taught more courses to more students than any prof in the Faculty of Education here at MUN. 

I enjoy being a teleprofessor, and the vast majority of students like the freedom I give them being telelearners.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, regaring the Yankees game tonight, it will be 5-4 ........... but in favor of the Angels. Then, at Yankee Stadium, they capture a record 40th AL pennant. We shall see.


I think the Yanks will bury them tonight ... don't take chances if my motto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Dana, I'm not so sure things will change that much. The subjects will be different, but I could relate to most of what those students had written on their cards. Education is and always will be political. So what ever the politics of the day are will be reflected in the education system [ although somewhat behind at the university level ].


I disagree, Rp. My online students, especially the grad students, are sharing more about their knowledge, their beliefs and their problems than they would if we were in a classroom. Asynchronous online discussions allow a student to reflect upon what they want to say, and even revisit it later once it is posted and comment upon their own writing. This expression of one's ''freedom of speech" seems to be going against the trend of "chalk and talk" and "the sage on the stage". I hated chalk dust, and I am "a sage without the stage".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, it does. I'm reading this book by Cyril Houle : The Literature of Adult Education and he mentions Titmus. This is an interesting book as it is a bibliographic essay. I think he has read and references over 1200 books in this piece. As my Masters is in Adult Education this is a fantastic resource on the literature.



Yes, since Cyril Houle began his teaching at the University of Chicago in 1939, and I had a prof at the Univ. of Georgia in Adult Literacy and Learning who studied under him.

Maybe I could nominate you someday??? We shall see.

Cyril O. Houle Award


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Very interested. No fee is too slight.


Sonal, there was a building inspector, Jason L. Nitpicker, who was going to write up a bunch of citations for violations that did not exist in your apartment building ................... but now, that shall not be taking place. He was going to try and shake you down for a bribe ............... but, thanks to my friends, tonight he "sings with the fishes". XX)


----------



## Rps

Yes I can see your point Marc, but not everyone is lucky enough to have you as a Prof. My daughter would jump at the chance to have someone like you guide her. I've been a student at 4 universities ... sadly many are as shown in the video. What is most disturbing is that the high school students in North America, in general, appear to be echoing the students in the Kansas video ... that is trouble both for the education system and for society.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes I can see your point Marc, but not everyone is lucky enough to have you as a Prof. My daughter would jump at the chance to have someone like you guide her. I've been a student at 4 universities ... sadly many are as shown in the video. What is most disturbing is that the high school students in North America, in general, appear to be echoing the students in the Kansas video ... that is trouble both for the education system and for society.


Sadly, Rp, there are profs at universities that are just marking time until they retire. I am able to teach 16-21 sections a year during the Fall/Winter/Spring/Summer semesters (a regular prof in our faculty has a workload of 5 courses) mainly because the other profs don't want to teach my courses, or don't want to teach them online, or don't want to teach in the summer. They can't be forced to teach beyond the five required courses, but some of these people don't teach all that well on-campus in their required five courses. Such is Life here in The Academy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early tonight. Want to watch some of the Rangers hockey game, as well as some of the Yankee game. Want both teams to win, but I am not sure tonight. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Which begs the question Marc, who was your greatest teacher and why? I would like to ask all the Shang regulars this question. Mine was Anna N in high school. It was grade 9 and Instant Insanity was making the rounds. We were in a science class when she caught 3 of us fooling around with the thing. Rather than scream yell and dump it in the drawer, she said she could solve the puzzle mathematically. We all thought she was crazy. So, we brought up the four coloured blocks, she had a student mix them up and she turn to the blackboard and asked a helper to describe the colours of each block. She then went through the process of explaining the math of the thing and why and how the thing worked. She solved the puzzle on the board, we were in awe and .... it was the first time I actually saw a purpose for higher math. It was the best lesson I have ever had in my life and to this day I rate her as the best teacher I ever had. I only wish I was mature enough then to tell her so when I graduated.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Really cute, Leslie. Love the curls.


Well like everything else, the boys and the critters get the curls, (and long eyelashes!) the girls get the curlers, AKA curling iron!


----------



## macdoodle

Ahhh, teachers, Well I have been blessed with a few who made my learning memorable, but the one with the biggest impact on my life you might say, was my first grade teacher, Mrs Washburn, I am left handed, and we were learning to write, of course in 'the day' it was sometimes presumed that this was unnatural ... however after showing us how to hold our pens and place our paper for writing, she strolled around the room checking our work. When she came to me she simply said, my dear, you are left handed, so you must have your paper going the exact opposite, moving my page to the right,allowing me to 
be a mirror opposite to my right handed class.

Over the years I have wondered if she was the only teacher in the universe who taught left handed children to write correctly, so many of my friends through the years are curled up writing with a terrible twist over the top of their paper, it looks so uncomfortable, prompting 'someone' to say, oh! you're left handed.... like it was a disease....:lmao:
In my many years, I have only had a few people comment, and that was more of, 'I didn't realize you were left handed... (my scottish gran used to call me 'corey fisted' :lmao:

In grade 4 I had another teacher who HATED left handed kids, ( sadly for me I was the only one in that class) and she used to tie my hand to the seat, when she caught me trying to write with it, the steel edged ruler landed across my knuckles.... fortunately for me my dad had her fired and the principle banned her from both the protestant and catholic school boards of greater Montreal..... 
goodness knows where she went, I never saw her again.....


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone, time to rise and shine. Hot tea and coffee are ready to go and I have set out a table of assorted pastries with home made preserves and butter. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning everyone, time to rise and shine. Hot tea and coffee are ready to go and I have set out a table of assorted pastries with home made preserves and butter. Enjoy.


Morning, Don. Hot coffee sounds fine, but I shall pass on the pasteries. A bagel with those home-made preserves sounds great. Merci, mon ami.

Must rush now, so comments about teachers shall have to wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

One final comment ....................... wild 7th inning last night. Enough said ....................


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Which begs the question Marc, who was your greatest teacher and why? I would like to ask all the Shang regulars this question.


Teachers eh?

Funny thing about that is I can remember the name of every teacher I ever had in the public school system:

Grade 1 - Miss Carroll
Grade 2 - Mrs. Hofer
Grade 3 - Mrs. Anderson
Grade 4 - Miss Craig
Grade 5 - Mrs. Alcorn
Grade 6 - Miss Migowsky
Grade 7 - Mr. Billingsley
Grade 8 - Mr Burnett
Grade 9 - Mr. Shaw
Grade 10 - Miss Thornton
Grade 11 - Mr. Newlove
Grade 12 - Mr. Newlove

Grades 9 through 12 were home room teachers at a high school of over 1,000 students, thus by chance I had the same home room teacher for two years in grades 11 and 12, but we had teachers for each subject taken, so there were from 8 to 11 more each year dependant on how many subjects one took. Oddly enough, I can remember all their names too.

I coasted through school, never having to work very hard, did minimal homework and studying, but managed a (B+ at worst to A- at best) average and graduated with a senior matriculation. I received a complete recommendation from the teaching staff which allowed me to graduate without writing a single final exam.

My grade 8 teacher, Jim Burnett was the one I most admired. He was also the school's principal and was an all round great guy. He was funny, firm and participated with great enthusiasm in all of the school's activities. He was on the ball diamonds, the soccer fields, the badminton courts, the glee club and the school play acting group.

On the final day of school in June of 1958, he handed us a single 8 1/2 x 14 sheet of foolscap and asked us to project ourselves 10 years into the future and write a letter to him describing where we were, what we were doing and what the world was like in 1968. He then had us seal the page in an envelope and write our name on it, then put them all together in a large manilla envelope. He told us that if we could find him 10 years later, that we could pick up our letter from him and read it together. 

I found him 10 years later in Regina, where he was superintendent of public schools, visited his home, sat with him for a coffee and we read the letter together, him for the first time, after he opened the big envelope and found my envelope. I was the first to claim my letter.

I met him only one time again at a Riders football game about 1980. He was elderly, but fit and he told me only five people had claimed their letter out of a class of 35.

I have that letter to this day.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Don, Marc and all. Going to switch over to some nice hot chocolate this morning.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> Good morning everyone, time to rise and shine. Hot tea and coffee are ready to go and I have set out a table of assorted pastries with home made preserves and butter. Enjoy.


Good morning all. Don, that sounds wonderful, I will take a super-large hot tea and any pastry that can be heated ... it is C-C-C-COLD , wet and blustery out there today!


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, there was a building inspector, Jason L. Nitpicker, who was going to write up a bunch of citations for violations that did not exist in your apartment building ................... but now, that shall not be taking place. He was going to try and shake you down for a bribe ............... but, thanks to my friends, tonight he "sings with the fishes". XX)


Excellent. That Nitpicker fellow has always driven me nuts.

I think his brother-in-law, John D. Fussbudget, works for the Ministry of Labour.


----------



## macdoodle

Good Morning everyone! nice to see you all up and about, thanks Don for the wonderful breakfast offerings, coffee for me please, and a warm muffin if there is cranberry I'll have that. thank you 

Interesting how we have teachers who stand out in our minds,since I had tons of moves, I mostly can recall at least one in every school, and the event that made them special one way or another. Amazing because I can't recall where I left my keys 10 min. after I put them down! :lmao: 

Thanks for the breakfast, I will sit here and listen to you all chatting in the warmth of your kitchen


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Don - looks good - I'm off to check out SAP soon.

Leslie - Very cute pets and good photos of them too. I would have a housefull of pets if I could - but am a Lergic.  I grew up on a farm/acreage/orchard so I love animals of all kinds.

I'm not good at remembering names, so I'd have to get my old school yearbooks out to refresh my memory, but I remember that I had a few really good teachers, a couple of really poor ones and the rest, the vast majority, were completely unmemorable.


----------



## SINC

FWIW, mybirdie.ca did indeed break the 200,000 visitor mark this morning.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all. Rainy here in Bowmanville. I am preparing to attend the TESL Durham conference tomorrow. We have a presentation on how to use and create our own website and blog in ESL. So I have some reading to do.

The programme we are seeing is something called Wordpress, haven't heard of it before. Don what programme do you use ? Also I liked your post on teacher Don, it would make a great posting for mybirdie I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good morning Don, Marc and all. Going to switch over to some nice hot chocolate this morning.


Afternoon, Steve. We are experimenting with a new blend of Bolor Special Hot Chocolate this winter. Care for some?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Excellent. That Nitpicker fellow has always driven me nuts.
> 
> I think his brother-in-law, John D. Fussbudget, works for the Ministry of Labour.


Afternoon, Sonal. I passed on John D's name to my "friends", and they said by this evening, he will be singing a duet with Jason. Problem solved.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> FWIW, mybirdie.ca did indeed break the 200,000 visitor mark this morning.


Congrats Don!:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Good morning all. Rainy here in Bowmanville. I am preparing to attend the TESL Durham conference tomorrow. We have a presentation on how to use and create our own website and blog in ESL. So I have some reading to do.
> 
> The programme we are seeing is something called Wordpress, haven't heard of it before. Don what programme do you use ? Also I liked your post on teacher Don, it would make a great posting for mybirdie I'm sure.


rp, I use a program called RapidWeaver. It is a Brit program that I find extremely easy to use:

RapidWeaver 4 - Powerful Web Design Software for Mac OS X


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Which begs the question Marc, who was your greatest teacher and why? I would like to ask all the Shang regulars this question. Mine was Anna N in high school. It was grade 9 and Instant Insanity was making the rounds. We were in a science class when she caught 3 of us fooling around with the thing. Rather than scream yell and dump it in the drawer, she said she could solve the puzzle mathematically. We all thought she was crazy. So, we brought up the four coloured blocks, she had a student mix them up and she turn to the blackboard and asked a helper to describe the colours of each block. She then went through the process of explaining the math of the thing and why and how the thing worked. She solved the puzzle on the board, we were in awe and .... it was the first time I actually saw a purpose for higher math. It was the best lesson I have ever had in my life and to this day I rate her as the best teacher I ever had. I only wish I was mature enough then to tell her so when I graduated.


Greatest teachers??????????

Grade 6, Mrs. Russakoff, who inspired me to follow my love of astronomy.

Grade 9 English, Mrs. Jaffe, who got me to follow my love of writing/reading poetry.

Grade 11 English, Mr. Hoffman, who got me to follow my love of literature.

Dr. Mondello, freshman year university, who got me to follow my love of history.

Dr.Dinnan, doctoral dissertation supervisor, who got me thinking about teaching at a university level.

They are my top 5 in no particular order other than chronological. I can only hope that someday/somewhere, one of my students writes the same of me here in The Shang. 

I have gotten some isolated notes of thanks from students over the years. Probably the most touching one was from Charles Crews, who was a smart little boy I taught in grade six back in 1973 in Waycross, Georgia. I let him follow his love of social studies and the US Constitution, giving him ficticious cases of Constitutional law to consider. He emailed me a couple of years ago to let me know that he was a lawyer in South Carolina. 

I also get the children of former students of mine here at Memorial, who tell me that they have great chats with their mothers/fathers about taking a course with me. When I start to get the grandchildren of former students I will know it is time to retire. :lmao:

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Reading all that have replied to the question on your past [ and in some cases present ] teachers, looks like a best seller in the making Marc .... That's when you have some spare time of course .....maybe, what 3 years from now?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Reading all that have replied to the question on your past [ and in some cases present ] teachers, looks like a best seller in the making Marc .... That's when you have some spare time of course .....maybe, what 3 years from now?


My students have been bugging me for years to write a book of all of my creative ideas for teachers. I once wanted to make a CD or DVD of these activities. Time is my problem. Teaching my load of 5 courses, as well as 10-15 more courses every semester, leaves me little time for this activity. Then there are the doxies ...................... :love2:

Still, when I retire, there might be time for this undertaking. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Steve. We are experimenting with a new blend of Bolor Special Hot Chocolate this winter. Care for some?


Thank you Marc. I would like to try some for sure!


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!

Don - thank you for breakfast and congrats on the 200,000!

I remember some of my teachers:

Grade 1 - Mrs Day - who made me stand in the corner with gum on my nose for chewing in class
Grade 3 - Mrs Ferraris - who would not let me go the bathroom and I wet myself
Grade 6 - Mts Reinhart - who made you flush your Kleenex down the toilet and wash your hands after you sneezed (that was 30 years ago and way ahead of her time)
Grade 8 - Mrs Hagler - who punished me with 6 hours of translations because "she loves me" 
Grade 9 - Mrs Marcovici - who challenged me to build a DNA helix since I refused to dissect a frog
Grade 10 - Mr Baines - who was THE BEST MATH teacher ever and made me believe I understood geometry until
Grade 11 - when Mr Yorke suggested I withdraw from his math class.....


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Thank you Marc. I would like to try some for sure!


Good luck, Steve. We are testing it for taste, after taste, smoothness, whether or not it prevents H1N1/rabies/beri beri, and for its overall aroma. Let us know how you like it. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I can just hear good old Gerry MacNutt laughing out loud to this one. "Trust me on this."

http://movies.apple.com/media/us/mac/getamac/2009/apple-mvp-broken_promises-us-20091023_480x272.mov


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> G'day all.
> 
> I think the teachers topic deserves it's own thread.
> 
> Trying to get my forum up and running. Steep learning curve.


Great idea, Garett.


----------



## Sonal

Drinks all around.

My most frustrating tenant has sent me a letter telling me that she intends to move.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Drinks all around.
> 
> My most frustrating tenant has sent me a letter telling me that she intends to move.


Yes, I forgot to tell you about this forthcoming letter. Seems like my "friends" wanted to do you a special favor ............. and this tenant owed them a favor as well. So, everyone is happy.

Drinks are on me, Sonal. Meet you at The Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I can just hear good old Gerry MacNutt laughing out loud to this one. "Trust me on this."
> 
> http://movies.apple.com/media/us/mac/getamac/2009/apple-mvp-broken_promises-us-20091023_480x272.mov


Yes, that's for sure!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, that's for sure!


Don, not even sure how many of the posters these days knew about Gerry, but we did. So, let's raise one for good old MacNutt, wherever he is now.


----------



## macdoodle

Had a look at the video clip.... it was hilarious ..... Trust Me


----------



## Dr.G.

I have yet to purchase Snow Leopard, but will someday soon. Trust me.


----------



## SINC

Yep, here's to Gerry! May he RIP.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I forgot to tell you about this forthcoming letter. Seems like my "friends" wanted to do you a special favor ............. and this tenant owed them a favor as well. So, everyone is happy.
> 
> Drinks are on me, Sonal. Meet you at The Hair of the Doxie Den.


You can let your "friends" know that their slight fee is worth every penny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You can let your "friends" know that their slight fee is worth every penny.



Sonal, as I said, their "slight fee" is your promise to do them a favor someday, should they need some help from you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You can let your "friends" know that their slight fee is worth every penny.


YouTube - GODFATHER SPEAKS CLASSIC LINE THEN THEY WILL FEAR YOU

YouTube - The Greatest Quotes from The Godfather


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, as I said, their "slight fee" is your promise to do them a favor someday, should they need some help from you.


Not a problem.

I'm pouring some concrete at one of the properties next week. Just in case your "friends" are interested.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> I'm pouring some concrete at one of the properties next week. Just in case your "friends" are interested.


I shall pass on this info, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, it should be an interesting game on Saturday. In favor of the Yankees, game 6 will be at Yankee Stadium, with Andy Pettitte pitching (he is a good post-season pitcher). In favor of the Angels, there is in the forecast a huge rainstorm coming to NYC. This would give the Angels an additional day of rest and to get used to the Eastern Timezone. Still, if the game goes ahead on Saturday, it is going to be a 7-3 Yankee victory. 

We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Well I guess that's why they play the games Marc. The Angels were lucky last night, but in the end a victory is a victory whether by 1 or 10 runs.... Pettitte is usally reliable, but it was the pitching management that let the Yanks down last night .... I don't think the brain trust will make that mistake again .... if they do, and as I said before, I wouldn't want to play a game 7 ... if a team thinks it is one of destiny, they can be tough to beat.... but it should be fun... hope you get to watch all of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I guess that's why they play the games Marc. The Angels were lucky last night, but in the end a victory is a victory whether by 1 or 10 runs.... Pettitte is usally reliable, but it was the pitching management that let the Yanks down last night .... I don't think the brain trust will make that mistake again .... if they do, and as I said before, I wouldn't want to play a game 7 ... if a team thinks it is one of destiny, they can be tough to beat.... but it should be fun... hope you get to watch all of it.


Yes, I shall be watching tomorrow evening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The small child goes into school and finds that the school did not have him in mind," wrote Henry Levin (1990), designer of the Standford Program for Accelerated Schools.

The mismatch between what schools require and the individual diversity of learners has been accepted as inevitable and institutionalized in school systems. The delivery system for education is group or whole-class instruction because societies believe they cannot afford to instruct individuals, so classes are instructed. But classes do not learn. Only individuals learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops ............ meant to post this in the Teachers thread. Mea culpa.


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> 
> Don - thank you for breakfast and congrats on the 200,000!
> 
> I remember some of my teachers:
> 
> Grade 1 - Mrs Day - who made me stand in the corner with gum on my nose for chewing in class
> Grade 3 - Mrs Ferraris - who would not let me go the bathroom and I wet myself
> Grade 6 - Mts Reinhart - who made you flush your Kleenex down the toilet and wash your hands after you sneezed (that was 30 years ago and way ahead of her time)
> Grade 8 - Mrs Hagler - who punished me with 6 hours of translations because "she loves me"
> Grade 9 - Mrs Marcovici - who challenged me to build a DNA helix since I refused to dissect a frog
> Grade 10 - Mr Baines - who was THE BEST MATH teacher ever and made me believe I understood geometry until
> Grade 11 - when Mr Yorke suggested I withdraw from his math class.....


:clap::clap:
Great synopsis Dana!


----------



## Dr.G.

The "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club will be closed tonight out of respect for Soupy Sales, who died today. He was one of the great ones of early TV.

YouTube - Soupy Sales - Complete Show 1965 - Part 01

Soupy Sales Dies at 83: Radio-TV Host Kept Kids Laughing - TIME


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club will be closed tonight out of respect for Soupy Sales, who died today. He was one of the great ones of early TV.
> 
> YouTube - Soupy Sales - Complete Show 1965 - Part 01
> 
> Soupy Sales Dies at 83: Radio-TV Host Kept Kids Laughing - TIME


I guess I'm showing my age, but I remember " arrrr arrrr arrrr", " Don't Kiss"

And, what's for lunch...... to me, they had better programmes back then and actually had very inventive people on them ... Ernie Kovacs, Steve Allen, Red Skeleton, Uncle Miltie, Jack Benny and now to the list Soupy ....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess I'm showing my age, but I remember " arrrr arrrr arrrr", " Don't Kiss"
> 
> And, what's for lunch...... to me, they had better programmes back then and actually had very inventive people on them ... Ernie Kovacs, Steve Allen, Red Skeleton, Uncle Miltie, Jack Benny and now to the list Soupy ....


True, Rp. I remember them all. Ernie Kovacs was way before his time. Steve Allen got The Tonight Show going. Red Skelton had his own sort of humor that did not have to resort to bad language or put downs. Jack Benny was ......... well, he was Jack Benny, who always had a running battle with Fred Allen. Uncle Miltie was Mr. Tuesday Night, which is why, in New York City, movies in the 50s/60s always had their last day of their run on Tuesday nights. Add Sid Caesar and Your Show of Shows, and Burns & Allen, and you have much of the golden age of TV comedy in the 1950s and early 60s.

They are all missed. While I like certain comics of today, they don't hold a candle to this group.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, your right about Cid Caesar, I forgot about him. I'm wondering if radio had a lot to do with their abilities to be funny and long running? I know that they were of the radio era, but they certainly transferred to TV well .... maybe better than most today. I also think that the reason that Ronald Reagan was so successful with getting his message out was because he grew up in the radio era [ despite the fact that he had a film career which did not seem to enter into his communication skill set ]. Thoughts.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, your right about Cid Caesar, I forgot about him. I'm wondering if radio had a lot to do with their abilities to be funny and long running? I know that they were of the radio era, but they certainly transferred to TV well .... maybe better than most today. I also think that the reason that Ronald Reagan was so successful with getting his message out was because he grew up in the radio era [ despite the fact that he had a film career which did not seem to enter into his communication skill set ]. Thoughts.....


Interesting point, Rp. Sid Caesar, never did radio, but folks like Uncle Miltie, Jack Benny, Fred Allen, George Burns, et al, did hone their craft on the radio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting series coming to PBS.

A History of Stand-up Comedy


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I can't wait to see this! Would make for interesting course material do you not think ... it would beyond my guys but your classes would certainly benefit from the skill of language use these individuals have, and how they transfer their thoughts to their audience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I can't wait to see this! Would make for interesting course material do you not think ... it would beyond my guys but your classes would certainly benefit from the skill of language use these individuals have, and how they transfer their thoughts to their audience.


Good idea, Rp. Some of my students who have had me in class, as well as online, say that they miss my stories. Guess I am a child of the Borscht Belt up in The Catskills.

For example ....................

A little old Jewish lady sold pretzels on a street corner near the Wall Street district of New York City for 25 cents each. Every day a young man would leave his office building at lunch time, and as he passed the pretzel stand, he would leave her a quarter, but never take a pretzel. 

And this went on for more then 3 years. The two of them never spoke. One day, as the young man passed the old lady’s stand and left his quarter as usual, the pretzel lady spoke to him. 

“Sir, I appreciate your business. You are a good customer, but I have to tell you that the pretzel price has gone up to 35 cents.”
:lmao:


----------



## SINC

And I too recall all of those shows and loved them all. Then came the new era while most of these folks were still performing. I am thinking of people like Carol Burnett, Flip Wilson, Tim Conway, Harvey Korman, Dean Martin Roasts, Smother Brothers, Dan Rowan and Dick Martin's Laugh-In and more that I am forgetting right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And I too recall all of those shows and loved them all. Then came the new era while most of these folks were still performing. I am thinking of people like Carol Burnett, Flip Wilson, Tim Conway, Harvey Korman, Dean Martin Roasts, Smother Brothers, Dan Rowan and Dick Martin's Laugh-In and more that I am forgetting right now.


Now we are getting into the mid to late 60's and early 70s. Still, I can still recall the Tim Conway and Harvey Korman skit about the dentist. 

YouTube - Tim Conway - The Dentist

:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Always liked the Smothers Brothers and their stand for certain issues that they snuck into their shows. Recall when Pete Seeger was slowly being "unblacklisted" and he sang on their show. He did three songs, but CBC cut out "Waist Deep in the Big Muddy" as being against the war in Vietnam.

YouTube - Pete Seeger - Wimoweh & Flowers Gone

YouTube - Pete Seeger: Waist Deep in the Big Muddy


----------



## macdoodle

It is interesting how the 'censoring ' back then was so stringent, opposed to the total lack of it today, surely there can be a happy medium? I really hate some of the language and if I had small children around, they would be more 'well read' than have them TV influenced for their 'well spoken' ... if you catch my drift....


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Now we are getting into the mid to late 60's and early 70s. Still, I can still recall the Tim Conway and Harvey Korman skit about the dentist.
> 
> YouTube - Tim Conway - The Dentist
> 
> :lmao::lmao::clap:


Yep, that was indeed a classic. I recall seeing that for the first time and laughing uncontrollably with tears running down my cheeks. What a hoot!


----------



## Dreambird

Good evening everyone... I fear I'm so far behind... like 43 pages... there's no catching up... 

So I'll just say hello and I hope everyone has been well.

I've been having trouble with my stomach as in drop-dead vicious heartburn, in spite of all the tests I had being OK. So now I'm afraid my Doc. is insisting on the 'scopy one, however in light of the nightmare experience I had in 1980 up in Dawson Creek with it he is arranging for it to be done under general anesthetic. This of course has not contributed to a "happy camper" me!  

I'm coming to the end and final resolution of a stressful couple of months though so I'm hoping that will help.

Otherwise everything is good... all my renos are done and paid for. Yay! The doors and master bedroom window got replaced just under the wire before the weather turned really nasty. *sigh of relief** They are all nice and tight and draft free now. 

I need to catch up here, I don't think I'll read all those pages! Maybe skim.


----------



## Dreambird

*lol** Well that was a good start! Looks like Harvey Korman was just about laughing uncontrollably as well!


----------



## SINC

Hi Diane, sorry to hear of your health issues, but going under a general takes away much of the stress.

Good luck with it all.

Not to worry about doing more than skimming. Much of what we have been posting is boooorrriiinnngg. 

Keep us posted how you make out as you enjoy your snug new house.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> It is interesting how the 'censoring ' back then was so stringent, opposed to the total lack of it today, surely there can be a happy medium? I really hate some of the language and if I had small children around, they would be more 'well read' than have them TV influenced for their 'well spoken' ... if you catch my drift....


Very true. That is what I always liked about Red Skelton. He was the true gentleman clown on TV in the early days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, that was indeed a classic. I recall seeing that for the first time and laughing uncontrollably with tears running down my cheeks. What a hoot!


True, and Harvey Korman had difficulty keeping a straight face as well. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Good evening everyone... I fear I'm so far behind... like 43 pages... there's no catching up...
> 
> So I'll just say hello and I hope everyone has been well.
> 
> I've been having trouble with my stomach as in drop-dead vicious heartburn, in spite of all the tests I had being OK. So now I'm afraid my Doc. is insisting on the 'scopy one, however in light of the nightmare experience I had in 1980 up in Dawson Creek with it he is arranging for it to be done under general anesthetic. This of course has not contributed to a "happy camper" me!
> 
> I'm coming to the end and final resolution of a stressful couple of months though so I'm hoping that will help.
> 
> Otherwise everything is good... all my renos are done and paid for. Yay! The doors and master bedroom window got replaced just under the wire before the weather turned really nasty. *sigh of relief** They are all nice and tight and draft free now.
> 
> I need to catch up here, I don't think I'll read all those pages! Maybe skim.


Sorry to hear this, Diane. Hopefully, as you say, the stress will begin to ease as a resolution comes closer to reality. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hi Diane, sorry to hear of your health issues, but going under a general takes away much of the stress.
> 
> Good luck with it all.
> 
> Not to worry about doing more than skimming. Much of what we have been posting is boooorrriiinnngg.
> 
> Keep us posted how you make out as you enjoy your snug new house.


"Boooorrriiinnngg"????????? Well, I guess that fits in well with the eclectic nature of The Shang discussions. Still, never a dull moment. :lmao:


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Don...  I was looking at Wikipedia and it struck me how times flies and what WAS new technology etc. But I last had that test up in Dawson Creek in 1980 and it was brand new cutting edge technology and my guess would be that the Dr. would performed it on me didn't have the training to look at the instrument let alone use it. Unfortunately it turned into a "scene" for me... this is already a whole 29 yrs later! 

The house...  Yes, it is kind of like brand new to me and that last blast of windy, snowy weather that hit here was nice inside!  The difference from last winter, with the draft gone was wonderful! These are times I count my blessings that I live in Canada and the aid for this was available to me... and why I try my best not to lose it...  Best I know how anyway.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Marc... 

I loved Red Skelton!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Thanks Marc...
> 
> I loved Red Skelton!


As did I. :love2::clap:


----------



## macdoodle

I agree Marc, Red Skelton was good clean fun, and it had you laughing, with tears sometimes too! Good great belly laughs, don't think I have had that happen more than a couple of times in the ensuing years, and that is sad....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I agree Marc, Red Skelton was good clean fun, and it had you laughing, with tears sometimes too! Good great belly laughs, don't think I have had that happen more than a couple of times in the ensuing years, and that is sad....


Very true, Leslie. As Red would say, "And my God bless." Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St. John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Good night, pleasant dreams! :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Sonal

Good night Marc, and good evening to the night crew.

Braved the rain this evening to see my first opera performance of this season. Tonight was Madama Butterfly. It was simply fabulous. Started chatting with this older lady sitting next to me, which was nice since it's nice to share the whole opera experience, particularly when it's a really good one. When the performers were making their curtain calls, she booed the villain.  (I had the same reaction, only inside my head.)


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Now we are getting into the mid to late 60's and early 70s. Still, I can still recall the Tim Conway and Harvey Korman skit about the dentist.
> 
> YouTube - Tim Conway - The Dentist
> 
> :lmao::lmao::clap:


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
Oh My goodness...my sides hurt from laughing. I've seen that skit a dozen times and it never gets old. Thanks Marc.:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Good evening everyone... I fear I'm so far behind... like 43 pages... there's no catching up...
> 
> So I'll just say hello and I hope everyone has been well.
> 
> I've been having trouble with my stomach as in drop-dead vicious heartburn, in spite of all the tests I had being OK. So now I'm afraid my Doc. is insisting on the 'scopy one, however in light of the nightmare experience I had in 1980 up in Dawson Creek with it he is arranging for it to be done under general anesthetic. This of course has not contributed to a "happy camper" me!
> 
> I'm coming to the end and final resolution of a stressful couple of months though so I'm hoping that will help.
> 
> Otherwise everything is good... all my renos are done and paid for. Yay! The doors and master bedroom window got replaced just under the wire before the weather turned really nasty. *sigh of relief** They are all nice and tight and draft free now.
> 
> I need to catch up here, I don't think I'll read all those pages! Maybe skim.


Hi Dreambirdie Diane, 
Glad to see you are back - sorry about your health issues. Hope they are resolved once and for all soon. 

good to hear about the completed renovations too - must be nice a cosy in your place now.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> As did I. :love2::clap:


+1! Red Skelton was another of my faves....perfect balance of sweet and zany.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Good night Marc, and good evening to the night crew.
> 
> Braved the rain this evening to see my first opera performance of this season. Tonight was Madama Butterfly. It was simply fabulous. Started chatting with this older lady sitting next to me, which was nice since it's nice to share the whole opera experience, particularly when it's a really good one. When the performers were making their curtain calls, she booed the villain.  (I had the same reaction, only inside my head.)


I saw Madama Butterfly years ago when I lived in Houston - It was fabulous. Have you been to any other operas?


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> I saw Madama Butterfly years ago when I lived in Houston - It was fabulous. Have you been to any other operas?


Several others. I've been a Canadian Opera Company subscriber for the that 4 years, so I see everything they put on. They sucked me in with the under 30 discount, and each year there are just enough shows that I really want to see that the subscription price seems worth it.

This was a particularly good one, though.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Several others. I've been a Canadian Opera Company subscriber for the that 4 years, so I see everything they put on. They sucked me in with the under 30 discount, and each year there are just enough shows that I really want to see that the subscription price seems worth it.
> 
> This was a particularly good one, though.


We had season's passes for a couple of years ...but haven't subscribed since we returned to Canada. Out of all of them I have seen, I must admit Phantom is still my favorite. Do you have a favorite Sonal?


----------



## Sonal

I'm still pretty new to opera, but I'd have to say The Barber of Seville, though I did see a truly incredible performance of MacBeth a few years ago--there was once scene of MacDuff singing that has never left me.

But for musicals? Wicked.

I did like Phantom though. Apparently, Andrew Lloyd Webber is doing a sequel. I'm a little afraid...


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I'm still pretty new to opera, but I'd have to say The Barber of Seville, though I did see a truly incredible performance of MacBeth a few years ago--there was once scene of MacDuff singing that has never left me.
> 
> But for musicals? Wicked.


Yeah, Phantom is closer to a musical than a true Opera......but I still love it...:love2::love2::love2:I find the music so thrilling. 

For pure musicals, I love Fiddler on the Roof.


----------



## Sonal

I haven't seen Fiddler, oddly enough. But it's coming to Toronto this winter, so I think I will treat myself. My mother is disappointed that she will be away when it's playing.

The nice thing about Toronto is that it's a big theatre town... we get lots of productions coming through here.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I guess everyone slept in for the weekend so I will put out the Saturday Morning Help Yourself Buffet with all the trimmings. Me? I'm just having a coffee while I work on tomorrow's mybirdie.ca.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hearty and heart-friendly breakfast awaits you when you rise to face the day. Fresh tea and coffee shall be brewed fresh throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great minds think and act alike, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## SINC

I guess they do Marc. Odd how often that has happened to us in particular over the years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I envy you and your opportunities to see opera. I was going with someone who had a love of opera and she would take me each time to educate me. I got to like Italian and German opera, but have not had the chance here in St.John's to see any opera. 

Fiddler on the Roof is somewhat the story of my grandparents, who were forced out of Russia in 1903, just like Tevye and his family were forced to leave for America. My grandparents lived in the two shtetls on either side of Kiev, and somehow met in the lower east side in New York City.

Enjoy your show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I haven't seen Fiddler, oddly enough. But it's coming to Toronto this winter, so I think I will treat myself. My mother is disappointed that she will be away when it's playing.
> 
> The nice thing about Toronto is that it's a big theatre town... we get lots of productions coming through here.


YouTube - Fiddler on the roof - To Life

Shalom, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess they do Marc. Odd how often that has happened to us in particular over the years.


Don, I sneezed which caused me a few moments from not posting. Now, if you get my cold today, then we will know that it is more than coincindence our posting at the same moment. We shall see. 

How are you doing this fine chilly morning?


----------



## SINC

I'm pretty good today Marc, thanks. I am busy putting the final touches on tomorrow's mybirdie.ca. I hope to make the Sunday issue a bit lighter and jovial so readers can relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm pretty good today Marc, thanks. I am busy putting the final touches on tomorrow's mybirdie.ca. I hope to make the Sunday issue a bit lighter and jovial so readers can relax.


I am actually liking SAP without the sports, which I thought I would miss. Still, there were some interesting articles re sports that proved very informative.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning guys! Thanks for the brekkie but this morning I'll just have the java! Please and thank you.

Marc, you mentioned that your grandparents hailed from two shtetl on either sides of Kiev. Now this is the Russian Empire so didn't the holocaust cause most of these shtetl (small towns) disappear through mass exodus and extermination? Aren't these communities unique as in the language of Yiddish and a particular way of living? I recall some of the details in a documentary or some other production. Marc, sorry about the inquisitive nature of my mind and if you so desire, you don't have to answer these questions. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning guys! Thanks for the brekkie but this morning I'll just have the java! Please and thank you.
> 
> Marc, you mentioned that your grandparents hailed from two shtetl on either sides of Kiev. Now this is the Russian Empire so didn't the holocaust cause most of these shtetl (small towns) disappear through mass exodus and extermination? Aren't these communities unique as in the language of Yiddish and a particular way of living? I recall some of the details in a documentary or some other production. Marc, sorry about the inquisitive nature of my mind and if you so desire, you don't have to answer these questions. Thanks.


Afternoon, Sharon. 

Sharon, my grandparents came to America in 1903, which the first wave of the pogroms and the edict to rid Russia of all Jews. The Czar ordered all Jews to leave "beyond the Pale", which were the 25 districts where Jewish people were allowed to live. This is the basis of the end of Fiddler on the Roof. 

On my mother's side, only my mother's grandmother came to America. The rest stayed in Germany, south of Munich. All of this side was lost in the Holocaust. Hitler got rid of much of Europe's Jewish population with the "Final Solution".

"Aren't these communities unique as in the language of Yiddish and a particular way of living?" Yes, my grandparents spoke mainly Yiddish, and slowly learned English. They always had an accent, and would always say at US Thanksgiving "God bless America".

Shalom, my friend.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> And I too recall all of those shows and loved them all. Then came the new era while most of these folks were still performing. I am thinking of people like Carol Burnett, Flip Wilson, Tim Conway, Harvey Korman, Dean Martin Roasts, Smother Brothers, Dan Rowan and Dick Martin's Laugh-In and more that I am forgetting right now.


I've been watching clips of the best of Carol Burnett online ...  ... reminds me of how much I loved that show when it was on. The funniest parts were when the actors started to break up onstage in the middle of a skit -- one of the clips that's up is Tim Conway's famous meandering story about elephants during a "Mama" skit, leaving Carol, Vicki Lawrence and Dick Van **** completely unable to get the skit back on track. As he goes on, even Conway has trouble keeping a straight face:

YouTube - Carol Burnett Show outtakes - Tim Conway's Elephant Story

Of course, "Mama" manages to have the last word ... :lmao: 

Marc, the family of a former coworker of mine hailed from Poland and when his grandfather emigrated here, apparently Canadian officials could neither pronounce nor spell his last name ... so they gave him one they _could_ pronounce and spell! It had, of course, no relation whatever to their actual surname. The joys of officialdom ...


----------



## Sonal

Similar immigration story in my family. My father's last name was simply cut off, so they used his middle name (which was his father's first name) for his last name. Seeing how he just barely made it into the country as it was, he wasn't going to quibble.

This means that my parents, my brother and I are the only people in the world with our last name.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Sonal said:


> Similar immigration story in my family. My father's last name was simply cut off, so they used his middle name (which was his father's first name) for his last name. Seeing how he just barely made it into the country as it was, he wasn't going to quibble.
> 
> This means that my parents, my brother and I are the only people in the world with our last name.


It would be nice to think that doesn't happen anymore ...

I'm surprised it didn't happen to my mother's parents. Their last name went on and on and _on_ ... :lmao: I got the impression even my grandfather wasn't sure how it was supposed to be spelled! Several years after they immigrated, he went to court to have it legally shortened from umpteen-odd letters to the first five letters for everybody's convenience -- including his own, I'm sure!


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> I've been watching clips of the best of Carol Burnett online ...  ... reminds me of how much I loved that show when it was on. The funniest parts were when the actors started to break up onstage in the middle of a skit -- one of the clips that's up is Tim Conway's famous meandering story about elephants during a "Mama" skit, leaving Carol, Vicki Lawrence and Dick Van **** completely unable to get the skit back on track. As he goes on, even Conway has trouble keeping a straight face:
> 
> YouTube - Carol Burnett Show outtakes - Tim Conway's Elephant Story
> 
> Of course, "Mama" manages to have the last word ... :lmao:
> 
> Marc, the family of a former coworker of mine hailed from Poland and when his grandfather emigrated here, apparently Canadian officials could neither pronounce nor spell his last name ... so they gave him one they _could_ pronounce and spell! It had, of course, no relation whatever to their actual surname. The joys of officialdom ...


Afternoon, Mona. To be honest, I always liked the people Carol Burnett had on her show more that her, if the truth be known.

My grandfather's name was, we think, changed when he arrived at Ellis Island in New York City. I have a feeling that when asked "Name!" by the immigration offical, he said "Samuel Glazman", and the official changed it to Glassman, which is more German than Russian. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Similar immigration story in my family. My father's last name was simply cut off, so they used his middle name (which was his father's first name) for his last name. Seeing how he just barely made it into the country as it was, he wasn't going to quibble.
> 
> This means that my parents, my brother and I are the only people in the world with our last name.


Afternoon, Sonal. Same story here with my grandfather. He did not want to quibble. There was no turning back, and better to be in America with a new name and no money than to be sent back to Russia to face the Czar's pogroms and possible death. 

I am told that when he was transported off of Ellis Island and got off the ferry in lower Manhattan, he, and many others, got down and kissed the ground. He was the one who first took me to see The Statue of Liberty, and I kept asking him questions about the statue, but recall he merely stared up at it with tears in his eyes.

"Keep ancient lands, your storied pomp!" cries she

With silent lips. "Give me your tired, your poor,

Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,

The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.

Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,

I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"


----------



## Dr.G.

In honor of all of our grandparents, to whom we owe a great deal, I have made some special Grandparent's Tea. It is a special blend, and should prove warming and healthy on this chilly Saturday afternoon. Anyone want some???


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> In honor of all of our grandparents, to whom we owe a great deal, I have made some special Grandparent's Tea. It is a special blend, and should prove warming and healthy on this chilly Saturday afternoon. Anyone want some???


I will have some, thanks, Marc. A few years ago my brother (and his wife), my sister and I went to Europe to try to find the remnants of our maternal grandparents' birth village. It was quite the experience. If you know what to look for, you can still see the remains of some of the houses; the remains of the roads (especially the 'larger' ones -- about half the width of most roads today!) are visible and so are the village's drainage ditches. It was strange to think that at one time my grandparents had walked or run down those roads ...


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> I will have some, thanks, Marc. A few years ago my brother (and his wife), my sister and I went to Europe to try to find the remnants of our maternal grandparents' birth village. It was quite the experience. If you know what to look for, you can still see the remains of some of the houses; the remains of the roads (especially the 'larger' ones -- about half the width of most roads today!) are visible and so are the village's drainage ditches. It was strange to think that at one time my grandparents had walked or run down those roads ...



Coming right up, Mona. 

A prof I know traveled to Ukraine, and I asked him to take some pics of either of the small shtetl villages where my grandmother and grandfather grew up. Both were gone, with not a sign that person had ever lived in these two small villages. He asked around, and a professor at the university in Kiev merely told him that they "were long gone".


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Mona.
> 
> A prof I know traveled to Ukraine, and I asked him to take some pics of either of the small shtetl villages where my grandmother and grandfather grew up. Both were gone, with not a sign that person had ever lived in these two small villages. He asked around, and a professor at the university in Kiev merely told him that they "were long gone".


That's sad, that history can just vanish like that. I'm assuming they were destroyed in the war?


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> That's sad, that history can just vanish like that. I'm assuming they were destroyed in the war?


From what I know about the things that happened to the Jewish shtetls was that the land was taken over by the non-Jewish people of wealth in the 25 districts. Thus, large parts of "common land", that were once the Jewish shtetls, were passed to the major land-owners as otrezki ("cut off lands").


----------



## macdoodle

Good afternoon, I hope there is a hot something left and a muffin to nibble on? It is cold right now, as we had a power outage for a bit, but seems to be fine now... had a couple last snowfall a week or so ago. 

i am listening to the wonderful stories and can almost picture where these folks were, the hardships of the crossing, the tight quarters, the human sounds of crying, laughing sometimes, and the praying..... the smell of wet wool, the aroma of an occasional pipe, a child calling for his mama....

When I go to a place like this I wonder how anyone cannot love history, even the most tragic events bring knowledge, hopefully also a lesson so one can travel their path through life with less bumps in the road, thanks to those who travelled before.... 

I always liked history, but it wasn't until a wonderful teacher in grade 10, Amherst N.S. a retired army major turned teacher, helped me 'understand' history .. he was a marvelous story teller.... he taught us how to 'see' events as they unfolded from the page.... quite a unique individual... 

It must have been disheartening to hear the words,' long gone' ... it just sounds so final... and still not, they live in even the thoughts of today ... 

I shall sip coffee/ chocolate, and munch my muffin (I do know one of you have some...) and listen to your wonderful voices bringing history into my day.....  

Providing there are no more power glitches!!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

macdoodle said:


> Good afternoon, I hope there is a hot something left and a muffin to nibble on? It is cold right now, as we had a power outage for a bit, but seems to be fine now... had a couple last snowfall a week or so ago.
> 
> i am listening to the wonderful stories and can almost picture where these folks were, the hardships of the crossing, the tight quarters, the human sounds of crying, laughing sometimes, and the praying..... the smell of wet wool, the aroma of an occasional pipe, a child calling for his mama....
> 
> When I go to a place like this I wonder how anyone cannot love history, even the most tragic events bring knowledge, hopefully also a lesson so one can travel their path through life with less bumps in the road, thanks to those who travelled before....
> 
> I always liked history, but it wasn't until a wonderful teacher in grade 10, Amherst N.S. a retired army major turned teacher, helped me 'understand' history .. he was a marvelous story teller.... he taught us how to 'see' events as they unfolded from the page.... quite a unique individual...
> 
> It must have been disheartening to hear the words,' long gone' ... it just sounds so final... and still not, they live in even the thoughts of today ...
> 
> I shall sip coffee/ chocolate, and munch my muffin (I do know one of you have some...) and listen to your wonderful voices bringing history into my day.....
> 
> Providing there are no more power glitches!!


Good luck witht the power! It is chilly here but thank goodness there is no power outage so it is reasonably warm in my little apartment.

It does indeed make a difference when you see history as something other than just a collection of dates and names. The site of my grandparents' village is slowly getting more visitors; you can see crosses hung from a tree in the centre of the site (believed to be the site of the village church), where people have come to remember their ancestors -- those who made it out and those who didn't. 

It gives you a real feel for the millions who must have been displaced over the course of human history ... the overwhelming fear as they left everything that was familiar, with no idea where they would go nor what kind of reception they would receive, either on the road or wherever they finally found a place where they might settle.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good afternoon, I hope there is a hot something left and a muffin to nibble on? It is cold right now, as we had a power outage for a bit, but seems to be fine now... had a couple last snowfall a week or so ago.
> 
> i am listening to the wonderful stories and can almost picture where these folks were, the hardships of the crossing, the tight quarters, the human sounds of crying, laughing sometimes, and the praying..... the smell of wet wool, the aroma of an occasional pipe, a child calling for his mama....
> 
> When I go to a place like this I wonder how anyone cannot love history, even the most tragic events bring knowledge, hopefully also a lesson so one can travel their path through life with less bumps in the road, thanks to those who travelled before....
> 
> I always liked history, but it wasn't until a wonderful teacher in grade 10, Amherst N.S. a retired army major turned teacher, helped me 'understand' history .. he was a marvelous story teller.... he taught us how to 'see' events as they unfolded from the page.... quite a unique individual...
> 
> It must have been disheartening to hear the words,' long gone' ... it just sounds so final... and still not, they live in even the thoughts of today ...
> 
> I shall sip coffee/ chocolate, and munch my muffin (I do know one of you have some...) and listen to your wonderful voices bringing history into my day.....
> 
> Providing there are no more power glitches!!



Evening, Leslie. Re aromas, I can still smell my grandmother's kitchen. She cooked as she would in "the old country". Great memories ............. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Good luck witht the power! It is chilly here but thank goodness there is no power outage so it is reasonably warm in my little apartment.
> 
> It does indeed make a difference when you see history as something other than just a collection of dates and names. The site of my grandparents' village is slowly getting more visitors; you can see crosses hung from a tree in the centre of the site (believed to be the site of the village church), where people have come to remember their ancestors -- those who made it out and those who didn't.
> 
> It gives you a real feel for the millions who must have been displaced over the course of human history ... the overwhelming fear as they left everything that was familiar, with no idea where they would go nor what kind of reception they would receive, either on the road or wherever they finally found a place where they might settle.



Very true, Mona. My grandparents did not speak much of where they were from, much of it was gleaned by my mother who spoke a bit of Yiddish and understood some of what they were saying. Still, they were proud Americans, and took their hardships in stride. They sought to make life better for my father, aunt and uncle, who, in turn, tried to make things better for their children. I try to pass on some of my heritage to my son, but he does not seem too interested. Someday ............... we shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang...

Busy day for me so far - School this morning - it was self portrait day ....uuggghhh.. My model was not very cooperative at all!

Interesting discussions on family history - I find I am more intrigued by it the more I dig into my own family history.....I have been volunteered as the family documentarian and historian and I can tell you the job is immense....

Interesting name change story - My maternal great grandparents came from Germany/Russia - with the actual name of Fuchs. I guess the officials did not like the sound or spelling of it and changed it to Fox. I guess I can understand - that one doesn't translate to english well.


----------



## Rps

History is the telling of stories ... some of them not nice. However I guess we didn't listen very well as we seem to be on the road to repeat many of the unpleasant episodes of our past. Hopefully the next generation are better listeners.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang...
> 
> Busy day for me so far - School this morning - it was self portrait day ....uuggghhh.. My model was not very cooperative at all!
> 
> Interesting discussions on family history - I find I am more intrigued by it the more I dig into my own family history.....I have been volunteered as the family documentarian and historian and I can tell you the job is immense....
> 
> Interesting name change story - My maternal great grandparents came from Germany/Russia - with the actual name of Fuchs. I guess the officials did not like the sound or spelling of it and changed it to Fox. I guess I can understand - that one doesn't translate to english well.


Evening, Kim. Yes, models these days are quite fussy. 

Interesting how many names were changed simply because the immigration officials could not spell the actual last name. Still, this is all part of one's family story.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Mona. My grandparents did not speak much of where they were from, much of it was gleaned by my mother who spoke a bit of Yiddish and understood some of what they were saying. Still, they were proud Americans, and took their hardships in stride. They sought to make life better for my father, aunt and uncle, who, in turn, tried to make things better for their children. I try to pass on some of my heritage to my son, but he does not seem too interested. Someday ............... we shall see.


It seems to me a lot of youngsters are not really interested in the 'past' nor how it made the 'future', the now we live in.... sometimes I wonder about past civilizations, did they too come to a generation that ignored the past, lending credence to the saying, history repeats itself? I just don't get how we never seem to learn, the escalation of weapons over the centuries alone should make us all look around and say , enough, it is enough.

but that would be too simple it seems.....:-(


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang...
> 
> Busy day for me so far - School this morning - it was self portrait day ....uuggghhh.. My model was not very cooperative at all!


Perhaps your model will be more cooperative rustling up some supper for you later this afternoon.


----------



## Rps

Don looks like the Roughies and BC are in for a fight. Hopefully the D can handle Printers.


----------



## SINC

Yes rp, but I think it is advantage Riders. Printers has to be a bit out of shape and somewhat rusty. So far, they are containing him well.


----------



## Rps

I'm looking at the standings and the games left. I looks like the West is either everyone is going to be first or last. That would mean the riders need one more win and wouldn't they be in the cross-over in the East, since they would have more points than Hamilton or Winnipeg?


----------



## SINC

The cross over has way too many options yet. Even the Esks can still make it mathematically, but I doubt they will after last night's embarrassment. I hate to even hazard a guess yet. There are way too many possibilities in terms of win/loss combos that might happen.

If SK wins today, they will be in second all alone 3 points up on BC and 5 on Esks.


----------



## Rps

Maybe we should just dump the East West thing and go with top 6 get in like the old hockey days [ 4 out of 6 ] we would have 6 out of 8.


----------



## SINC

But, but, but, but, that would also dump the East/West Grey Cup rivalry, an institution in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> History is the telling of stories ... some of them not nice. However I guess we didn't listen very well as we seem to be on the road to repeat many of the unpleasant episodes of our past. Hopefully the next generation are better listeners.


All too true, Rp .................. so long as it can be downloaded and played back on an iPod. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

We've both lived in the East and the West .... you know that the CFL is only big from Alberta to Winnipeg. For the most part we could care less about the season, what we want is the party of the Grey Cup. Something the Super Bore can't match. The Grey Cup is for real football fans not suits...... Hell, you could buy a CFL Team for what a corporate box goes for at the SuperBore. Although this and next year might be different, I bet big buck sales are down in the U.S. of A....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> It seems to me a lot of youngsters are not really interested in the 'past' nor how it made the 'future', the now we live in.... sometimes I wonder about past civilizations, did they too come to a generation that ignored the past, lending credence to the saying, history repeats itself? I just don't get how we never seem to learn, the escalation of weapons over the centuries alone should make us all look around and say , enough, it is enough.
> 
> but that would be too simple it seems.....:-(


Sad, but all too true, Leslie. Still, there is hope in each generation that there will not be the same mistakes as in the past. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'll watch bits of the SuperBowl if the Giants, Jets or Buffalo Bills or San Francisco 49ers are in but won't waste my time on more than the first quarter and the last quarter. I never watch the halftime show. I would spend some time watching the CFL championship game, regardless of who is playing, since I find a CFL game far quicker and fast-paced.

I would like to see a Calgary Stampeders/Montreal Alouettes final, however.


----------



## Rps

At one time, Marc, the leaders of a country had to physically fight challengers for that position. They lead their troops in battle, and if they were killed the leadership was a part of the spoils, if they were captured then the country was ransomed. Since we have lived in a time of relative peace [ read no World Wars ] maybe we should bring that method back. With my family as it currently stands, I would have more faith if our leaders actually either fought a battle or lead one ..... maybe if we insisted on this world wide we would find fewer military solutions and more political ones ..


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> At one time, Marc, the leaders of a country had to physically fight challengers for that position. They lead their troops in battle, and if they were killed the leadership was a part of the spoils, if they were captured then the country was ransomed. Since we have lived in a time of relative peace [ read no World Wars ] maybe we should bring that method back. With my family as it currently stands, I would have more faith if our leaders actually either fought a battle or lead one ..... maybe if we insisted on this world wide we would find fewer military solutions and more political ones ..


A valid point, Rp. Personally, I would rather work for peace than fight in a senseless war. 

Don, how is your neighbor who had a tour in the Canadian Armed Forces?


----------



## Dr.G.

Game 6 of the American League Championship Series between the Los Angeles Angels and the New York Yankees has been postponed because of rain.

Boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was all set for a game tonight. My predictions of a 7-2 Yankee victory will now have to be re-evaluated.


----------



## MLeh

macdoodle said:


> It seems to me a lot of youngsters are not really interested in the 'past' nor how it made the 'future', the now we live in.... sometimes I wonder about past civilizations, did they too come to a generation that ignored the past, lending credence to the saying, history repeats itself? I just don't get how we never seem to learn, the escalation of weapons over the centuries alone should make us all look around and say , enough, it is enough.
> 
> but that would be too simple it seems.....:-(





Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but all too true, Leslie. Still, there is hope in each generation that there will not be the same mistakes as in the past. We shall see.


I disagree. I think the youth of today are FAR more aware of world events and the connection of past and present than any of us were or could have been at that same age. They have a technological advantage we simply did not have.

As for the old complaining about the young ...



> "I see no hope for the future of our people if they are dependent on frivolous youth of today, for certainly all youth are reckless beyond words... When I was young, we were taught to be discreet and respectful of elders, but the present youth are exceedingly wise (disrespectful) and impatient of restraint"


 (Hesiod, 8th century BC).


----------



## Dr.G.

"I disagree. I think the youth of today are FAR more aware of world events and the connection of past and present than any of us were or could have been at that same age. They have a technological advantage we simply did not have.

As for the old complaining about the young ..." I agree, Elaine, which is why I spoke of hope in each generation. I think that the election of Obama generated a great deal of hope and optimism amongst people of all ages. Now, we shall see if our youth can maintain their momentum to help the "older generation" change some of their ways. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> I disagree. I think the youth of today are FAR more aware of world events and the connection of past and present than any of us were or could have been at that same age. They have a technological advantage we simply did not have.
> 
> As for the old complaining about the young ...
> 
> (Hesiod, 8th century BC).


I very nearly snorted my drink through my nose when I read that one Elaine.

Sorry, but you must live in a bubble. People between the ages of 18 and 25 who are not in university, but rather in the work force are perhaps the poorest informed on history and its connection to current day events in many long years.

I continue to be both shocked and appalled at just how little they know about many things, never mind history. If it isn't about current music or video games, not only do they not know, they don't care.

The reality can be found in any mall at any food court at any time of the day.


----------



## macdoodle

Have to go with Don on this one, also I didn't say All I said many, I do know there are many who are very concerned, and I also agree that Obama in the White House will give the youth of many nations the hope they so long for..... as well as those who are older... he is, for many, the light at the end of the tunnel, I think with his emphasis on education more of our youth will see a reason, but for right now, those who never finished school, don't really care as long as their phones work and they don't have to....( not all.) I work with adults in their mid 30's and 40's and they aren't much better, not just history, but lots of things, as Don pointed out, and it saddens me how they are not really interested.... you don't need a university or college to learn, just natural curiosity and an ability to read....

I am sure we all know well read and well spoken people out there who have no degree, but are very successful in all aspects of life, and vice versa... for some reason there doesn't seem to be desire or goals .... no personal pride in achievement ... (not all, just too many...)

Having said all that I must add that the ones who do 'give a damn'  SHINE! and are a credit to their community and society in general... they are the ones who want the brass ring and are not afraid to work for it .... no matter their circumstances at this moment.


----------



## Rps

Don, I don't think thats fair. While I agree that, to we adults, the kids look clueless, I think they network better than we ever did ... they network globally. And they will use it to there advantage. What is disturbing is the lack of grasp of history. You can't blame them, since most of what goes on in their world is scripted via the networks, which if the truth be known their parents would probably be just as guilty. There is a skepticism, generally, of all things authority ... read the threads on this site from highly intelligent individuals, they all seem to be antigovernment, anti-politics .... and if you are one of those who fall within that group, you, too, will become anti-history. By the way, do you think it's Yanks in 6?


----------



## SINC

rp, the proof is out there for anyone to find. While the ignorance and non caring attitude prevails in certain age groups, it's not the young people's fault. It the fault of the education system as they turn out far too many kids today with no respect for society or authority. Kids with too much money in their pockets provided by their parents who are too busy to give a darn about them. In this city with one of the highest per capita incomes in Canada, the results are far too obvious to me.

I think it will be the Yankees in seven, but I would rather see the Angels win.


----------



## Rps

Well I can't argue with you on both points. Watching the Roughies, what is it with that team, don't they know their supposed to loose .... man are they good!


----------



## Rps

thought I'd wish everyone a good night, I'm off to watch Sure-lock Homes and Pwaughrow on PBS. Hope everyone has a good night and talk to you tomorrow. [ Which hopefully will be a Roughie win!!!!]


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Mona. My grandparents did not speak much of where they were from, much of it was gleaned by my mother who spoke a bit of Yiddish and understood some of what they were saying. Still, they were proud Americans, and took their hardships in stride. They sought to make life better for my father, aunt and uncle, who, in turn, tried to make things better for their children. I try to pass on some of my heritage to my son, but he does not seem too interested. Someday ............... we shall see.


Sometimes it takes a while for interest in the family history to get going ... what prompted mine was stories from my grandfather about life in the old country. Some of them were hilarious and some were rather horrifying, but they were definitely not boring.



KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang...
> 
> Busy day for me so far - School this morning - it was self portrait day ....uuggghhh.. My model was not very cooperative at all!
> 
> Interesting discussions on family history - I find I am more intrigued by it the more I dig into my own family history.....I have been volunteered as the family documentarian and historian and I can tell you the job is immense....
> 
> Interesting name change story - My maternal great grandparents came from Germany/Russia - with the actual name of Fuchs. I guess the officials did not like the sound or spelling of it and changed it to Fox. I guess I can understand - that one doesn't translate to english well.


Does each student have a model? Is it possible to request a different one if yours isn't working out?
My brother is much further ahead on the family genealogy but I will get going myself once things overall settle down. I have managed to get hold of a book detailing the parish records and it is quite the job to track people down in it ... but I know they're there somewhere! (My grandmother's family, at least; haven't yet been able to track down anything similar for the village grandpa's family was from -- which is odd, since I think it's still a functioning town/village).



macdoodle said:


> It seems to me a lot of youngsters are not really interested in the 'past' nor how it made the 'future', the now we live in.... sometimes I wonder about past civilizations, did they too come to a generation that ignored the past, lending credence to the saying, history repeats itself? I just don't get how we never seem to learn, the escalation of weapons over the centuries alone should make us all look around and say , enough, it is enough.
> 
> but that would be too simple it seems.....:-(


I believe there is a saying that goes something like "We get old too soon and smart too late." Sometimes all it takes to spark an interest in history is a curiosity about a particular era, or even a person or event. However, it's true that, for whatever reason, history seems to be awarded little value -- and not just by the young. In one of the ESL classes I observe, the teacher was talking about making sure you have a speech topic that will catch your listeners' interest. The Second World War came into the discussion and at one point he said something to the effect of, "Of course, it wouldn't interest anybody here; it was too long ago." :yikes: For what it's worth, he's younger than I am ...

And, of course, the argument against restricting or banning weapons escalation, if you try to use history as an example, often boils down to, "Yes, but it's different nowadays."



Dr.G. said:


> All too true, Rp .................. so long as it can be downloaded and played back on an iPod. We shall see.


I'm hoping to be able to put some of Grandpa's stories online ... would be _really_ nice if I could find a way to get the audiotapes converted to CDs and actually put the stories online in his own voice ...



Rps said:


> At one time, Marc, the leaders of a country had to physically fight challengers for that position. They lead their troops in battle, and if they were killed the leadership was a part of the spoils, if they were captured then the country was ransomed. Since we have lived in a time of relative peace [ read no World Wars ] maybe we should bring that method back. With my family as it currently stands, I would have more faith if our leaders actually either fought a battle or lead one ..... maybe if we insisted on this world wide we would find fewer military solutions and more political ones ..


I would definitely second that! Perhaps they would be less willing to launch wars if they knew they were going to be dodging bullets and bombs with all those they were sending off to fight. On the flip side, it would be quite a few points in their favour if they _were_ willing to personally lead the troops in battle.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> thought I'd wish everyone a good night, I'm off to watch Sure-lock Homes and Pwaughrow on PBS. Hope everyone has a good night and talk to you tomorrow. [ Which hopefully will be a Roughie win!!!!]


It was rp, 33-30 for the Riders, now tied with Calgary for first place. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

"We get old too soon and smart too late." Very true, Mona. Very true.


----------



## macdoodle

How many here have said, If I only knew then what I know now..... ???

I recall my Dad telling me how, when he was 17 he couldn't believe how uninformed his father was on 'life'....

and how surprised he was at age 21, to see how much his father had learned!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> How many here have said, If I only knew then what I know now..... ???
> 
> I recall my Dad telling me how, when he was 17 he couldn't believe how uninformed his father was on 'life'....
> 
> and how surprised he was at age 21, to see how much his father had learned!



We each have two lives. Our first life we use for learning about Life, and our second life is spent using that knowledge to live in the second life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Sunday brunch tomorrow for one and all ............... made fresh by the first one who ventures in to The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Sunday brunch tomorrow for one and all ............... made fresh by the first one who ventures in to The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mes amis.


I'll be there for brunch.  

Goodnight, Marc!


----------



## KC4

“We have a powerful potential in our youth, and we must have the courage to change old ideas and practices so that we may direct their power toward good ends.”

Mary McLeod Bethune 
(American Educator and adviser to US president Franklin D. Roosevelt on the problems of minority groups. 1875-1955)

And even though this lady died before I was even born, I think her message rings just as, if not even more, true today....it's all about the potential in our youth of today - and their power ...now let's just help them direct it towards good and not ruin. 

Our youth is our future.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I very nearly snorted my drink through my nose when I read that one Elaine.
> 
> Sorry, but you must live in a bubble. People between the ages of 18 and 25 who are not in university, but rather in the work force are perhaps the poorest informed on history and its connection to current day events in many long years.
> 
> I continue to be both shocked and appalled at just how little they know about many things, never mind history. If it isn't about current music or video games, not only do they not know, they don't care.
> 
> The reality can be found in any mall at any food court at any time of the day.


Who's living in the bubble, Don? I don't hang out at the food court. My interaction with the youth of today is via my daughter, her friends, plus a large group of young people I met via a webboard (not THIS one), with whom I have been friends for coming up 10 years, most of whom I have met 'in real life'. They're open, intelligent and involved. One of the things I've been told many times is that they appreciate that I treat them as equals, and we have many far ranging discussions on many topics. I learn many things from them, and try to give them some of the benefits of my experiences in life too. 

I firmly believe that our youth will fulfill our expectations of them. Perhaps the ones you meet live DOWN to your expectations, but the ones I know live UP to mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday brunch is now being served. I have made all of your favorites, and they shall be ready when you are up and about. Enjoy.


----------



## rgray

One of the great privileges of my life has been to work with and to communicate with young people (besides my own spawn) on a daily basis in the context of teaching at universities for the past 20 years. It is my observation that both *SINC* and *MLeh* are both correct AND incorrect in their assessments, which are in point of fact stereotypes, of the young people of today. As in every generation the youth of today exist in all stripes and types. I certainly run into the kind that *SINC* describes but I also see plenty of *MLeh*'s kind too, and a whole range in between. Like the rest of us, all are trying to get on day-to-day, at best to 'make a difference' and, perhaps the other end of the scale although not mutually exclusive, to just survive. I think sweeping generalisations of any sort are guaranteed to be inaccurate. Stereotyping is always dangerous and will always be unfair to the majority. Each individual should be treated as just that, an individual, and measuring all by a single yardstick is not doing justice to anyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Robert.

"Stereotyping is always dangerous and will always be unfair to the majority. Each individual should be treated as just that, an individual, and measuring all by a single yardstick is not doing justice to anyone. " Very true. This way, we may remain hopeful for our youth and our seniors, and all those inbetween. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## rgray

Morning, Marc

I have left a large pot of homey-made leek 'n' potato soup on the stove for lunch. I have to go out an re-fill the holes I dug to repair a broken joint in the pipe from my house to the septic tank and I'd appreciate someone turning on the heat a bit before noon to bring it to a low bubble - no need to boil - so that it is hot when I drop by after I'm done outside hopefully in time to watch the NASCAR race from Martinsville this afternoon. Maybe someone can come up with some interesting bread(s) to go with....


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Morning, Marc
> 
> I have left a large pot of homey-made leek 'n' potato soup on the stove for lunch. I have to go out an re-fill the holes I dug to repair a broken joint in the pipe from my house to the septic tank and I'd appreciate someone turning on the heat a bit before noon to bring it to a low bubble - no need to boil - so that it is hot when I drop by after I'm done outside hopefully in time to watch the NASCAR race from Martinsville this afternoon. Maybe someone can come up with some interesting bread(s) to go with....


That soup sounds good. Maybe my wife will cook some fresh challah to go with the soup. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> One of the great privileges of my life has been to work with and to communicate with young people (besides my own spawn) on a daily basis in the context of teaching at universities for the past 20 years. It is my observation that both *SINC* and *MLeh* are both correct AND incorrect in their assessments, which are in point of fact stereotypes, of the young people of today. As in every generation the youth of today exist in all stripes and types. I certainly run into the kind that *SINC* describes but I also see plenty of *MLeh*'s kind too, and a whole range in between. Like the rest of us, all are trying to get on day-to-day, at best to 'make a difference' and, perhaps the other end of the scale although not mutually exclusive, to just survive. I think sweeping generalisations of any sort are guaranteed to be inaccurate. Stereotyping is always dangerous and will always be unfair to the majority. Each individual should be treated as just that, an individual, and measuring all by a single yardstick is not doing justice to anyone.


So, the truth lies somewhere between the two observations. I can accept that.

But the sheer numbers of the kind of high school dropouts I describe, who hang out in a culture of mall rats and raves, drug deals and gangs packing handguns, driving $80,000 vehicles in their early 20s that I see in the city of Edmonton scare the hell out of me.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Leek 'n potato soup eh Robert, sounds just fine for me on a peaceful Sunday. I'm rather partial to honey whole grain breads, so tossed in a loaf myself.

Remember to wear your gum boots when filling in those holes you dug.


----------



## rgray

g'day Don

Yeah. The initial dig was fairly disgusting, but it is just backfill now. At least it is outside this time.... I wonder what alien anthropologists will think when they arrive to excavate our civilisation and find that many of us keep 1000 gallons of sh!t buried in our yards...


----------



## SINC

I only deal with 37 gallons of it at a time Robert, but I do so many times over a summer in the motor home.


----------



## Rps

Hi all: Robert I remember having to dig up my parents septic line. City water and sewer never looked so good as when I finished that job!

Don, from what I read about Edmonton, I agree. Things have certainly changed from when I lived there, it seems to be the gang capital of the world. Also what's up with the young girls doing tricks for treats? That is a bad situation when it is that public [ read known out here ].


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, 
I hope you all slept well and I see breakfast is well in hand. I made a pot of Chai tea, with honey for a bit of a change, so give it a try, 
i hope all your teams that you were rooting for won their respective games  (and continue to do so) I did pop in to a hockey game last evening for a moment and got there in time to see a fight, sorry but that was not for me so I left. 
I did watch the curling though, and since the 2 teams were equal in my 'like' i just rooted for great shots. Sadly the Martin team were not close to their best and the Gushue team were on top of it! 
did't even go down to the wire, which is a big surprise given the calibre of players in that game, got conceded in 6th end. 
I will be watching today to see the outcome .... anyone interested?

Thanks Marc for the challah loaf, it has been many a year since I have had it, and Don I also like the grain breads, I make one using molasses and oatmeal, very hearty. 

As for the septic, Rps it is easier to pay those guys with the big trucks.... 

Have a good day , and may all your teams win!


----------



## Sonal

Ah, I love chai. Thank you.


----------



## rgray

macdoodle said:


> As for the septic, Rps it is easier to pay those guys with the big trucks....


Excellent plan, however require $$$.... The work is just grunt-work and the plumbing part is dead simple requiring only the most rudimentary of physics and fluid dynamics.. . The grunt part passes for my exercise program - the plumbing is just fun.

I was pleased to see Saskatchewan win last night.

Any other NASCAR fans here?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How is Life treating you today? 

Mona, Brad Gushue could not take it all the way. 

"Have a good day , and may all your teams win!" That would be the Yankees, who shall win tonight, 6-4 over the Angels. Andy Pettitte is looking to set a pair of major league records. The Yankees' left-hander owns four series-clinching wins among his 15 career postseason victories, which are both tied for the most in baseball history. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Ah, I love chai. Thank you.


Make that two cups, please. I am trying to break away from coffee after noon each day. Tea is the beverage of choice, especially as the weather gets cooler here in St.John's.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning all!

Thanks for Breakfast Marc - I hope Mrs. G does make the Challah...Mmmm
In any event I'll have a slice of Don's whole grain bread too.

Thanks for the leek and potato soup Robert..one of my faves...sometimes I add a bit of bacon to it too...

I grew up in the country and yeah, septic tanks are just fine, until they fail...and when they fail...OMG.  

Don's comments about gum boots reminded me of one of my dear grandfathers who (hailed from Britain and) would always get us juveniles giggling when he said he needed his "rubbers" to go outside in the garden.:lmao: 

Thanks for the Chai Tea too Leslie - another of my faves..


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, from what I read about Edmonton, I agree. Things have certainly changed from when I lived there, it seems to be the gang capital of the world. Also what's up with the young girls doing tricks for treats? That is a bad situation when it is that public [ read known out here ].


A few weeks ago, rp, I was in the Apple store in West Edmonton Mall just after the lunch hour. I was by myself and was buying an Apple Extreme dual base station at the time. I was at the end of the Genius Bar, where they ring in your purchase, having been taken there by a blue shirt off the display floor.

As I stood awaiting the clerk behind the counter, two young men walked up to the area carrying items they had taken off the shelves, including a very expensive large computer bag/backpack in which they had stuffed the items, which included Apple Extremes, Expresses, keyboards, a Time capsule, software and an Apple TV among others. They shoved the items onto the counter in front of mine and asked the clerk, "How much?"

The guy who asked was fairer skinned, but perhaps part oriental and about 6 foot. His partner, who stood right behind him was black and easily 6 foot 6. Both were well over 200 lbs. and wore heavy gold chains and bracelets. The fine gold chain I wear around my neck to hold my Medic Alert medallion cost me $380. Their gold chains were easily a half inch thick and looked the colour of at least 18K gold and would cost in the thousands of dollars. Ditto for the gold bracelets on their arms, not to mention the pure gold teeth the black guy sported. Both wore bright red bandanas tied under ball hats, worn backwards, an obvious gang symbol.

The lead guy pulled out a wad of $100 and $50 bills big enough to choke a horse when he asked how much. The clerk looked at me and I just nodded at her to serve them ahead of me.

She stopped my transaction and immediately processed their items. Their total came to just over $2,100. They tossed 22 $100 bills on the counter, said keep the change and walked out with their receipt in hand and the items in the bag. I saw them in the parking lot about a half hour later as I was leaving the mall getting into a Cadillac Escalade with the biggest fancy wheels I have ever seen. (They had come out the exit of the Palace Casino.)

When one cannot even have a pleasant experience in an Apple store full of people, something has gone wrong with the world.

I see these types all over Edmonton and now refuse to go near the city after dark to attend anything. I fear for my safety if it is not daylight.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Make that two cups, please. I am trying to break away from coffee after noon each day. Tea is the beverage of choice, especially as the weather gets cooler here in St.John's.


Perhaps we should bring back high tea? Cucumber sandwiches, anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How is your artwork coming along today? How is Kacey doing these days?


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Perhaps we should bring back high tea? Cucumber sandwiches, anyone?


Yes, please ....let me get on my rubbers to retrieve some watercress from the garden as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Perhaps we should bring back high tea? Cucumber sandwiches, anyone?


Sounds interesting. I shall bring some freshly baked scones.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> A few weeks ago, rp, I was in the Apple store in West Edmonton Mall just after the lunch hour. I was by myself and was buying an Apple Extreme dual base station at the time. I was at the end of the Genius Bar, where they ring in your purchase, having been taken there by a blue shirt off the display floor.
> 
> As I stood awaiting the clerk behind the counter, two young men walked up to the area carrying items they had taken off the shelves, including a very expensive large computer bag/backpack in which they had stuffed the items, which included Apple Extremes, Expresses, keyboards, a Time capsule, software and an Apple TV among others. They shoved the items onto the counter in front of mine and asked the clerk, "How much?"
> 
> The guy who asked was fairer skinned, but perhaps part oriental and about 6 foot. His partner, who stood right behind him was black and easily 6 foot 6. Both were well over 200 lbs. and wore heavy gold chains and bracelets. The fine gold chain I wear around my neck to hold my Medic Alert medallion cost me $380. Their gold chains were easily a half inch thick and looked the colour of at least 18K gold and would cost in the thousands of dollars. Ditto for the gold bracelets on their arms, not to mention the pure gold teeth the black guy sported. Both wore bright red bandanas tied under ball hats, worn backwards, an obvious gang symbol.
> 
> The lead guy pulled out a wad of $100 and $50 bills big enough to choke a horse when he asked how much. The clerk looked at me and I just nodded at her to serve them ahead of me.
> 
> She stopped my transaction and immediately processed their items. Their total came to just over $2,100. They tossed 22 $100 bills on the counter, said keep the change and walked out with their receipt in hand and the items in the bag. I saw them in the parking lot about a half hour later as I was leaving the mall getting into a Cadillac Escalade with the biggest fancy wheels I have ever seen. (They had come out the exit of the Palace Casino.)
> 
> When one cannot even have a pleasant experience in an Apple store full of people, something has gone wrong with the world.
> 
> I see these types all over Edmonton and now refuse to go near the city after dark to attend anything. I fear for my safety if it is not daylight.


That IS a frightening story Don - you gotta know that there's a good chance that the money they threw on the counter was "dirty". 
I also think they enjoy intimidating people.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, please ....let me get on my rubbers to retrieve some watercress from the garden as well.


Don't fret, Kim. I shall arrange for a catered affair. 

H u n g r y H e a r t C a f é


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Perhaps we should bring back high tea? Cucumber sandwiches, anyone?


I love cucumber sandwiches. Here is one of my favourite ways to prepare a bit different version:

1 lg. cucumber, cleaned but not peeled
8 oz. cream cheese, softened
3 green onions, chopped
Mayonnaise as needed
Celery salt
Garlic powder
Paprika, if desired
Sandwich bread, white or other

Shred the cucumber and allow to drain over a paper towel until most of the liquid is gone. Mix the cream cheese and mayonnaise until smooth and spreadable. Stir in chopped onions and add garlic powder and celery salt as desired. Add drained cucumber, stir.

May be spread on open faced sandwiches and topped with paprika or other garnishes or served between slices of sandwich bread cut into small, crustless decorative shapes.

YUMMY!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How is your artwork coming along today? How is Kacey doing these days?


It's going well, thanks Marc - Lots of homework to do - but I enjoy the learning process for the most part. It's been a while since I was involved with adult education - kinda nice being the student for a change.

The most challenging for me is the Digital Lab course, where we are now learning CS3/4. Other than having to break a whole bunch of bad habits that I developed trying to teach myself the software, the newest challenge is keeping my file sizes manageable. The last poster I did for PhotoSensitive got up to 111MB! (snort!) and I didn't really notice it (my Mac's fairly powerful) until I tried to email it (double SnOrT!!!) and choked my outbox. Ooops. 

Kacey is also doing well thanks - she's a busy teen.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes Don, I hear you loud and clear, many years ago I had to go to Edmonton, my first trip, and it was the strangest thing, I was on edge all the time and could not wait to finish my work there and get back to Vancouver, I swore I would never go back. As life has it, I did have to return years later, and I cannot explain the fear that gripped me after just a few minutes back in it's energy. My friend who lived there all her life, had a bang at the door one night, and when she didn't answer it the police axed it down ) made her get down on her knees (at gunpoint) and proceeded to ransack her house, she tried to explain she lived alone and was afraid to answer the door, (they were looking for drugs from a tip) 
Well as you can guess it was the wrong house and all they did was replace the door, no apology, nothing..... let me tell you, she sold out and moved to a small town more to the east, but it took a long time for her to stop jumping....
She contracted cancer a few years later, and when she crossed over was when the fear left....
She said she couldn't believe how bad edmonton had become .. as she bolted the 5 locks on the door, (and one of her dogs were poisoned in the back yard with bad meat) and these things were not yesterday, it all happened since 2001...

I can certainly understand why you don't want to go out at night.... daytime isn't so great anymore either in some areas, or so I have been told.... it is very very sad....


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> The last poster I did for PhotoSensitive got up to 111MB! (snort!) and I didn't really notice it (my Mac's fairly powerful) until I tried to email it (double SnOrT!!!) and choked my outbox. Ooops.


It is things like that I use my MobileMe account for, to do an end run on the e-mail. If you have one, simply upload it to the documents file and then use the share option to allow the recipient to download it. You can set the share option for anything from one day to 100 days or more and it solves all of my issues moving large files.

Just remember to delete the file a few days later so as not to eat up all your cyberspace!


----------



## macdoodle

Love those sandwiches, I do one similar to Don's but don't shred the cucumber, I just slice it thin, but I do add fresh slices of garlic, lettuce and mao .. salt and pepper, it is delicious and very healthy, I call it my garlic sandwich and trust me, I only eat one when I don't have to go anywhere or see anyone ... :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Don't fret, Kim. I shall arrange for a catered affair.
> 
> H u n g r y H e a r t C a f é


Wow! That's awesome! What a great idea!
It appears that this is also open to the general public ....I think it needs to be on Urban Spoon, don't you? Maybe one day I'll even get the chance to review it. 

Tell Mrs. G that I'd :love2: to take a friend for lunch there.....


----------



## Dr.G.

"Shred the cucumber and allow to drain over a paper towel until most of the liquid is gone." A great idea, Don. I would usually have it thinly sliced, but this is unique.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> It's going well, thanks Marc - Lots of homework to do - but I enjoy the learning process for the most part. It's been a while since I was involved with adult education - kinda nice being the student for a change.
> 
> The most challenging for me is the Digital Lab course, where we are now learning CS3/4. Other than having to break a whole bunch of bad habits that I developed trying to teach myself the software, the newest challenge is keeping my file sizes manageable. The last poster I did for PhotoSensitive got up to 111MB! (snort!) and I didn't really notice it (my Mac's fairly powerful) until I tried to email it (double SnOrT!!!) and choked my outbox. Ooops.
> 
> Kacey is also doing well thanks - she's a busy teen.


Well, hang in there. Study hard and stay focused.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Love those sandwiches, I do one similar to Don's but don't shred the cucumber, I just slice it thin, but I do add fresh slices of garlic, lettuce and mao .. salt and pepper, it is delicious and very healthy, I call it my garlic sandwich and trust me, I only eat one when I don't have to go anywhere or see anyone ... :lmao:


Garlic is a good way to prevent colds, especially in the winter ............ and to keep vampires and weredoxies away as well. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Wow! That's awesome! What a great idea!
> It appears that this is also open to the general public ....I think it needs to be on Urban Spoon, don't you? Maybe one day I'll even get the chance to review it.
> 
> Tell Mrs. G that I'd :love2: to take a friend for lunch there.....


Yes, it is the training site for their adults who are being reintroduced into the workforce. It is hard to get a reservation, but my wife works just over the cafe. She is the person responsible for raising the funds for Stella Burry Community Services, and raised over a million dollars for these sorts of training programs in the past year or so. 

I suggested that it be called the Hungry Hippo, but they turned my idea down quite quickly. :-(


----------



## SINC

Leslie sent me an e-mail with the following sound bite to see if I could post it here to share with the Shang Gang. It concerns an elderly American couple visiting Canada. The gal at the tourist booth in Namaimo BC suggest they might want to go bungee jumping and the hilarity starts.

While you should download and listen to the whole thing, I particularly enjoyed the part where she laughed so hard her water broke. (And she wasn't even pregnant!)

Enjoy it here.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it is the training site for their adults who are being reintroduced into the workforce. It is hard to get a reservation, but my wife works just over the cafe. She is the person responsible for raising the funds for Stella Burry Community Services, and raised over a million dollars for these sorts of training programs in the past year or so.
> 
> I suggested that it be called the Hungry Hippo, but they turned my idea down quite quickly. :-(


Wow! Kudos to Mrs. G for raising the funds...If it is so hard to get a reservation - maybe it's time they consider opening for dinner or breakfast as well as lunch. Sounds like a growing opportunity to me.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Leslie sent me an e-mail with the following sound bite to see if I could post it here to share with the Shang Gang. It concerns an elderly American couple visiting Canada. The gal at the tourist booth in Namaimo BC suggest they might want to go bungee jumping and the hilarity starts.
> 
> While you should download and listen to the whole thing, I particularly enjoyed the part where she laughed so hard her water broke. (And she wasn't even pregnant!)
> 
> Enjoy it here.


OK - THAT's Hilarious!


----------



## macdoodle

glad to share a giggle, you must know that left brain is her husband.... 
I have it in my iTunes, and as it cycles through every once in awhile it plays, I still laugh out loud when I hear it! :lmao:


----------



## rgray

OK, done digging for the day! I hope someone put the leek&potato to heating because a big mug of it would go great. I think I'll take a side of those cucumber sandwiches, too - nice contrast to the tangy taste of the soup.. A nice Keith's red amber will wash the whole thing down. 

Then I'm sitting down! and relaxing to the melodious strains of about 35000 horsepower at the Martinsville NASCAR race.

I dug and plumbed all day Friday.

Saturday I gave a Mac basic tips and tricks day long workshop for the over fifty program at the local community college. Eighteen attendees made for a very busy day in the workshop format, trust me!

Today I filled in holes...

I figure I've earned a break!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. Liked the southern accent as well. I miss that sort of twang ................


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Wow! Kudos to Mrs. G for raising the funds...If it is so hard to get a reservation - maybe it's time they consider opening for dinner or breakfast as well as lunch. Sounds like a growing opportunity to me.


Staffing is a problem, since it is also a training facility.


----------



## macdoodle

I don't think it would be the same without the accent....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I don't think it would be the same without the accent....


True. "Jump 'necked' ........" My students in Waycross, Georgia spoke like this and got a laugh out of my New York City accent. :lmao:


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> It is things like that I use my MobileMe account for, to do an end run on the e-mail. If you have one, simply upload it to the documents file and then use the share option to allow the recipient to download it. You can set the share option for anything from one day to 100 days or more and it solves all of my issues moving large files.
> 
> Just remember to delete the file a few days later so as not to eat up all your cyberspace!


Thanks for the tip Don - I do have a Mobile Me account - and I should learn to use iDisk for more than photos.


----------



## Rps

Robert, just wondering if with all your work this weekend if you are anti-septic?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Robert, just wondering if with all your work this weekend if you are anti-septic?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the tip Don - I do have a Mobile Me account - and I should learn to use iDisk for more than photos.


Just be sure to access your account through Safari at mobilem.com, then upload your file, then choose the share option. If you keep a copy of iDisk on your desktop, like I do, it will not work from there. I learned this the hard way. 

Then just send your e-mail contact a link to download.


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the help Don....

I've tried it with a video of some Yellow Crested Night Herons playing in our back yard a few years ago in Houston... I don't know what causes me to giggle more ...the young herons or Kacey's attempt at narrating the video like a professional wildlife show. :lmao:

http://files.me.com/kc4art/f4w1dj


----------



## ComputerIdiot

rgray said:


> One of the great privileges of my life has been to work with and to communicate with young people (besides my own spawn) on a daily basis in the context of teaching at universities for the past 20 years. It is my observation that both *SINC* and *MLeh* are both correct AND incorrect in their assessments, which are in point of fact stereotypes, of the young people of today. As in every generation the youth of today exist in all stripes and types. I certainly run into the kind that *SINC* describes but I also see plenty of *MLeh*'s kind too, and a whole range in between. Like the rest of us, all are trying to get on day-to-day, at best to 'make a difference' and, perhaps the other end of the scale although not mutually exclusive, to just survive. I think sweeping generalisations of any sort are guaranteed to be inaccurate. Stereotyping is always dangerous and will always be unfair to the majority. Each individual should be treated as just that, an individual, and measuring all by a single yardstick is not doing justice to anyone.


Robert: this is very much on the money. I doubt that the proportion of slack-jawed young people to intelligent and involved ones is not a whole lot different than the proportion of spam-brained adults to intelligent and involved ones. In any given generation you can find splendid examples of both. I admit I do not interact with young people on any kind of personal level, as I have no children to bring their friends around, but from what little I do see -- mostly from my years at the paper -- those who _are_ aware and involved are far, far more so than most of my generation was ... and we were convinced we would remake the world.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4,
I had a look at your video, and it was so cute, and funny!! Did I hear correctly ... oh, by the way it's 2007?? that was a hoot... loved the descriptions.

Did you live close to a lake that would have these herons in the yard?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the help Don....
> 
> I've tried it with a video of some Yellow Crested Night Herons playing in our back yard a few years ago in Houston... I don't know what causes me to giggle more ...the young herons or Kacey's attempt at narrating the video like a professional wildlife show. :lmao:
> 
> http://files.me.com/kc4art/f4w1dj


Cute. Too bad that Marlin Perkins died in 1986, since Kacey would be a great host of the television program "Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom". :lmao:


----------



## rgray

Rps said:


> Robert, just wondering if with all your work this weekend if you are anti-septic?





Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:


Cute... but no (ignoring the pun for the moment ), not really. This kind of system is actually remarkably simple to deal with. Mostly it just a matter of grunt labour which I pass off as my exercise program. This house is about 200 years old. Colonel John By (well his 'grunts'), of Rideau Canal fame, built the oldest part of it. Like all old houses, there is plenty of opportunity for grunt labour and up until a couple of years ago we heated with wood, so I remain in fairly good shape for an older guy - when at UNBSJ, I am the oldest guy on faculty in our department and the only one not on some kind of regular medication , so something is working.

Mind you, I washed all my work clothes twice in pretty heavy duty cleaner and had a hot, hot bath as much to get clean as to hot-soak out the aches and pains.

Interestingly when I woke up in the middle of last night, I was haunted by a ghost of the odour of the hole, so to speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Interestingly when I woke up in the middle of last night, I was haunted by a ghost of the odour of the hole, so to speak. " Better this than the ghost of Christmas past, Robert. "God bless us everyone", or so said Tiny Tom .................. not to be mistaken with Tiny Tim of Charles Dickens fame.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of God blessing everyone, here is my favorite bagpipe piece. Enjoy. Paix, mes amis.

YouTube - John Newton & Amazing Grace


----------



## Dr.G.

I first heard "Amazing Grace" sung in a little church about a block from where I was living in Waycross, Georgia. It was an all black church, and the choir suddenly stopped when I wandered into the church. The minister asked me what I wanted, and I replied that I came to listen to the music, since it was so beautiful. I was escorted to the front of the church, introduced, and sat there as the choir and entire congregation sang this song. I can hear it still.


----------



## Rps

rgray said:


> Interestingly when I woke up in the middle of last night, I was haunted by a ghost of the odour of the hole, so to speak.


Reading your post Robert, this makes scents......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Reading your post Robert, this makes scents......


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## rgray

Rps said:


> Reading your post Robert, this makes scents......


OK, that one got me.... :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The nose knows, as the old saying goes.


----------



## Rps

You still thinking Yanks Marc?


----------



## SINC

The word seepage is getting to me here. God nose what else you guys will drain out of this stink tank.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The word seepage is getting to me here. God nose what else you guys will drain out of this stink tank.


:lmao::lmao:XX)


----------



## Rps

You know working with your septic system can make one weep!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You still thinking Yanks Marc?


Yes, I am sticking with my earlier prediction. Win or lose, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You know working with your septic system can make one weep!


That would have been better had Robert been replacing his weeping tile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early so that I can watch the Yankee game. See you all in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> You know working with your septic system can make one weep!


But I did always wonder why they called those things my Dad used to use when he cut himself shaving, a septic stick?

Just what do you suppose they had in them?


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> But I did always wonder why they called those things my Dad used to use when he cut himself shaving, a septic stick?
> 
> Just what do you suppose they had in them?


:lmao: The word is "styptic'..... :lmao:



> Styptics (also spelled stiptics) are a specific type of antihemorrhagic agent that work by contracting tissue to seal injured blood vessels. Styptic pencils contain astringents.


Those thing stung like heck... Antihemorrhagic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> KC4,
> I had a look at your video, and it was so cute, and funny!! Did I hear correctly ... oh, by the way it's 2007?? that was a hoot... loved the descriptions.
> 
> Did you live close to a lake that would have these herons in the yard?


No we lived near the center of Houston proper but lived next to a large green belt that was an abandoned Pecan orchard and we had a large pool and yard. All of that combined must have been attractive to them because they would visit every year about January. Yep - sounds about right, January 2007.

One time Kacey and I went out to the local fish monger and bought 10 pounds of live crawfish, brought them home and put them in a large ceramic plant pot near the pool. Lee laughed at us thinking that the herons would never eat them, but with in hours they were all gone! It was hilarious to watch them circle the pot, and then dive in with their head to nab one...then a big exaggerated display about eating it of course....Pretty soon all I had were shells to clean up. 

I was going to get them more but Lee put a stop to it saying that we were upsetting the balance of nature and these babies would never leave on their natural migration if we kept feeding them. I had to agree that he was probably right (I hate when that happens) and we limited ourselves to only one feed of crawdads for the Herons every year when they came through.

If you come to my house expect to be fed well - maybe only once/year - but well.  



Dr.G. said:


> Cute. Too bad that Marlin Perkins died in 1986, since Kacey would be a great host of the television program "Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom". :lmao:


Glad you liked it. I met Marlin Perkins when I was a kid because he came - with a cougar - to visit our school! I'm not sure Mr.Perkins would have said "getting down and dirty" :lmao: on his program, nor would he have confused any bird parts as "gills"  I guess that's the result of only having a goldfish as a pet. 


Rps said:


> Reading your post Robert, this makes scents......


Rp - :lmao::lmao::lmao:- you are really on a "roll" today aren't you??


SINC said:


> But I did always wonder why they called those things my Dad used to use when he cut himself shaving, a septic stick?
> 
> Just what do you suppose they had in them?


Alum was a major component of septic sticks (aka styptic sticks) as well as frequently used around septic tanks (and horse stalls/ cow pens) to disinfect them.


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> :lmao: The word is "styptic'..... :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Those thing stung like heck... Antihemorrhagic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ah, another childhood memory solved! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

My dad used one of those when he shaved, he used a straight razor.... Gillette was around with safety razors, but he liked the straight razor, until he nicked himself! 

I watched him often, and one day I licked the 'pencil' it was sour, foul and sharp tasting, I swore then I would never shave!

(one of my childhood fantasies!) :lmao:


----------



## SINC

I still use a straight razor on Sundays when I feel like I need a treat. The one I have is my grandfather's who passed in 1967. 'Tis a delicate task indeed and certainly not for the faint of heart. I love to take it out in a campground and shave in a mirror hung on the back ladder of the motor home, just to see the reaction of the people camped around me. I usually draw a crowd. 

Oh, here is the beast:


----------



## macdoodle

LOL! Yes i can imagine you do, the razor my dad had belonged to his father, with the leather 'strop' and the sharpening stones, it had a pearl handle, and came from England I assume, as that was my grandfathers birthplace, Lancashire, I believe. As time went by and dad had to be away on business most of the week, I think he conceded to the razors
'du jour', but like you, weekends were his straight razor time, and upon recall, he seemed to relish in the smooth shave.
It is a childhood memory that I had quite forgotten, the steamy bathroom, shaving mug, brush, soap smell .... mmmm, most comforting .. thank you for evoking this memory  

Your razor looks very beautiful, and like most good ones,taken care of, hardly used ... no wonder you draw a crowd, this type of shaving is only seen in movies on TCM!


----------



## rgray

I learned early about styptic pencils and their sting/burn because I started shaving with a Roll's Razor just like this one. It was given to me by my grandfather who had an, um, interesting sense of humour... With a calm hand it would produce a shave every bit as smooth as a straight razor, however it rewarded inattention with the necessity to use a styptic pencil. With three boys in the house, my mom kept a supply of the nasty little sticks on hand. If memory serves, you wet the thing slightly and touch the lacerated spot. If you hit the spot right you were rewarded with a sharp sting... I quicky abandoned it in favour of one of the ubiquitous Gillette "Safety" razors.









Vintage Rolls Razor 1927 Nickle Plated Shaving Kit Complete - England - MG655



> What an ingenious invention. This portable shaving razor come in a nickle plated box that include a whet stone on one lid and a rubber strop on the other.
> Made circa 1930's, this is the Imperial 2 model Rolls Razor in the nickle plated case.
> 
> This set is complete with the whet stone, strop, razor handle, razor and spindle for attaching to the operating handle.
> 
> To sharpen, the blade is attached to the operating handle inside the case. It is then rolled back and forth over the stone. Turn it over and roll it against the strop. The blade can then be removed and attached to the handle for shaving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have breakfast waiting for all of you once you awaken ............... or finish shaving. Hopefully, you are awake prior to shaving. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I picked the correct winner, but my 7-2 score in favor of the Yankees was a bit off. Still, they won #40, which is amazing when you think that the Highlanders became the New York Yankees in 1913.

With one on and one out in the seventh, Pettitte left to a standing ovation and tipped his cap to the sellout crowd of 50,173, the largest at the new ballpark. He earned his 16th postseason win, breaking a tie with John Smoltz, and his fifth to close out a postseason series -- also a major league record. Pettitte also owns postseason records with 38 starts and 237 1/3 innings pitched.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, the Yankees go for their record 27th title. When manager Joe Girardi was hired two years ago, he took jersey No. 27 with that in mind.

Of course, part of the storyline is the attrition -- only Pettitte, Rivera, Derek Jeter and Jorge Posada have played a World Series game in pinstripes -- and the top-dollar, free-agent signings New York has brought in. Sabathia, Alex Rodriguez, Mark Teixeria and A.J. Burnett will all be making their Series debuts. And they are now four wins away from joining the club's inner sanctum.

The World Series will feature each league's highest-scoring offense and most prolific home-run hitting offense. The Yankees and Phillies have met in one prior Series, in 1950, which New York swept 4-0.

"To be a Yankee, you've got to win a World Series," said Hall of Famer Reggie Jackson.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc! :yawn: 

Thanks for the coffee and I shall need it for the caffeine! :yawn:

I'm heading out to an island in a few minutes. No boats for this one! The access is by 3 or 4 miles of sandbar heading out into the Northumberland Strait and the bar has up to 10' of sloping sand and grass dunes on either side of the poorly paved road. There's sand encroaching onto the road and there are no guardrails! GULP!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I see Robert was by far and away the first up this morning.

I nearly chocked when I saw that photo of the Rolls Razor Robert! I have exactly the same razor, but this one came to me from my father who carried and used the razor in his kit bag during his service in Europe in World War II. 

I too have shaved with this thing, but one needs to be oh so careful. I find it gives me a false sense of security compared to the straight razor and I cut myself more often with the Rolls. My set has two blades though.


----------



## rgray

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc! :yawn:
> 
> Thanks for the coffee and I shall need it for the caffeine! :yawn:
> 
> I'm heading out to an island in a few minutes. No boats for this one! The access is by 3 or 4 miles of sandbar heading out into the Northumberland Strait and the bar has up to 10' of sloping sand and grass dunes on either side of the poorly paved road. There's sand encroaching onto the road and there are no guardrails! GULP!










Reminds me of St. Mary's Island off the coast of Scotland. This is a photo of a painting we have that was done at low tide. The short posts you see in the foreground are used for some kind of fishing. You can make out a road (no guard rails, guide posts or anything) slanting down to the right from the lighthouse and runs across the ocean floor. The road is drivable at low tide, but at high tide it is submerged by several feet. Half way across is a pole like a hydro pole. It has a ladder and a platform at the top as a refuge for those foolish enough to try to cross too late in a tide flow cycle. Last time I was there we linger for photos on the way across. The water was about to the middle of the hub cabs of our rented VW bug - enough depth of the water to make the Beetle (olde skule and still fairly airtight) start to feel a little light in its loafers. The water comes in much faster than one expects and we were informed that we would not have been the first Beetle to "float out to sea".

Go careful


----------



## Cameo

Sheesh - I don't show up for a few days and they are displaying instruments of torture in the Shang!!!! Don - you are a brave man to use that thing on your face. _(shudder)_

I have my acceptance letter from the College, so going to spend the morning filling out the
paperwork for the funding and maybe this will be the week it finally gets submitted. What
a process!!!!!

I also have a newsletter ( which I will get paid for) I am working on and a webpage ( another volunteer thingy) so have been busy.

I need to rehome two of the kittens and the mother cat. Going to miss the kittens - they are 6 months now and so very loving and funny, but our adult male REALLY doesn't like the male kitten 
now that he is coming of age - and really, I have to accept that 6 cats is too many. I make a lousy breeder - it is hard to let go. 

They only go to really good homes though - if anyone knows someone who wants a sweet, soft gray kitten with white tips on his feet, a couple of splashes of white on his tummy and a white tip on his tail, then please let me know. The little girl only has white toes on her back feet and a couple of splashes of white on her tummy. They are used to lots of hugs and cuddles.

Cars floating out to sea!!! Oh MY!!!! I would love to visit someplace like the scene in that pictures though. I have Scottish roots - so Scotland is on my wish travel list.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Rps

Cameo said:


> I have my acceptance letter from the College, so going to spend the morning filling out the
> paperwork for the funding and maybe this will be the week it finally gets submitted. What
> a process!!!!!


Congrats on the acceptance .... now the fun begins.

Marc, will be a good series in the "winter classic", I think the Phillies will take them in four straight .... Yanks made that series way to close for their power .... what was it 3 times with bases loaded in this series and couldn't bring anyone home .....curious!

Don and Robert, I used a straight razor when I was younger, I still have the marks to prove it.


----------



## rgray

Cameo said:


> I need to rehome two of the kittens and the mother cat. Going to miss the kittens - they are 6 months now and so very loving and funny, but our adult male REALLY doesn't like the male kitten
> now that he is coming of age - and really, I have to accept that 6 cats is too many. I make a lousy breeder - *it is hard to let go*.


It is even harder to "get rid". We took in a semi-feral stray - pregnant of course - is there any other kind? While the kittens where new numerous people said for sure they would take one or two. Right about the time the kittens were weaned and ready to go, those miserable lying individuals stopped taking cat related calls!!!! In consequence, we had six cats for a while and to be honest they were a delight. A lot yes, too many absolutely, but a delight none-the-less. Five plus years on and illness and accident have reduced us to the three sisters, who remain a delight. They are indeed sisters in many sense - offend one and you offend them all.... Enjoy...


----------



## Rps

Hi Robert, I'm not a "cat" guy, but is there anything more cute than a pile of kittens?


----------



## rgray

Rps said:


> Hi Robert, I'm not a "cat" guy, but is there anything more cute than a pile of kittens?


Do you want to see about 1000 pictures of proof of that statement? Hmmmm, I thought not... Well here's one of the mother and all 5 kittens - it was difficult to get them all in the same frame at the same time... They were ±6 months old here.


----------



## Rps

Nice shot Robert, is the one on the edge gray or a Russian Blue?


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

We too once took in an abandoned pregnant cat. Not feral - the neighbours next door moved and just left her behind. (How can people do that?) She only had three kittens - one black, one orange, one grey. Fortunately the people who said they'd take the kittens followed through on their promises, and then the three guys who lived next door took the mother cat off our hands. 

One of the kittens picked his new home - soon after they were born we had a friend come over for dinner, and after dinner he looked down and the kitten was curled up sleeping on his foot. I guess he felt chosen, because when the kitten was old enough to leave, he came back and and got it.


----------



## Sonal

My little cat is part of the litter of an adopted pregnant stray that a friend of mine took in. And my ex-husband took in two kittens from a pregnant stray cat that his mother had taken in. 

Sad though... so many kittens, so hard to find homes for them all.


----------



## rgray

Rps said:


> Nice shot Robert, is the one on the edge gray or a Russian Blue?


Russian blue?  I know there is an art paint colour called Prussian blue.... 

I think the correct term would be 'feral-cross'... 

As for people abandoning cats, I think that is likely the source of our mother. She really was not much more than a kitten herself although she did an excellent job of raising and training the kits. Timing was such that she was probably some mindless clod's idea of a cheap but impressive xmas gift for their spawn. Cheap being the functional word in this analysis - as in too cheap to get the cat spayed.... I suspect that the first time the kitten went into heat the mindless clod (I could easily resort to nastier terminology but I would get banned from this board if I used the description I really feel) said, "hey, kitty-kitty, want to go for a ride in the country?" and promptly abandoned it in or near our village (as appears to happen fairly often around here). Fortunately my vet has been very generous - he gave us a "bulk rate" on the spay/neuters and does a house call whenever shots and so on are required. I suspect he doesn't want six beasts brought into the tiny clinic at once.


----------



## Rps

Valid point, many people take pets without thinking .... they are disposable in their minds. I would love a dog, but taking it out in the early morning to do its business is not my idea of fun, especially when it is cold, snowy or raining. Also, who would look after it when we are away from the house. Pets are like having children, they are always there and you must be responsible for them. I grew up in a rural area and, yes and sadly, the roadsides were strewn with the evidence of that lack of responsibility of their owners . These people are not pet lovers ... just pet owners.


----------



## macdoodle

morning All!
Well I have seen you having your shaves this morning which look like lethal weapons!! I assume there were no mishaps and your throats are all 'safe' !

I have to agree with you rgray, the way some people regard cats (especially) is like a disposable commodity .. sadly there are those who do the same to dogs ... but not seemingly as often as cats, there are a few city folk who drive down here and just dump a housecat off into a feral situation and it is not always good for the newcomer....  
It just kills me that people can be so cruel to any living thing ... a 2 legged or 4 legged animal ....

I hope you do find homes for your babies, and make sure the new owners know not to 'declaw" (a terrible misnomer BTW)

Good Luck!


----------



## rgray

People who advocate declawing cats should have their fingernails ripped out just so they know what they are doing. It seems to escape them that, in some circles, is considered an effective torture technique....


----------



## macdoodle

I agree, but it is not the removal of the claw as it implies, but the removal of the first joint, which in people fingers is amputation of your finger at the first joint, thus the cat cannot walk on her toes, nor defend her / him self, personality changes are not only common, but a given, I always say, if you don't want a few bruises on your furniture, don't have ANY animals or children ... no friends over and make sure you keep your mate in a box! 

In europe, if a vet performs a de-claw on a cat, he will loose his license .... 
I know many vets who will not preform this torture, and have had others say, well If I don't do it someone else will....

They charge exorbitant fees , some in the hopes of making the owner re- think, but they either go ahead or dump poor kitty off .... 

Yes, not animal lovers, just owners.....


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc! :yawn:
> 
> Thanks for the coffee and I shall need it for the caffeine! :yawn:
> 
> I'm heading out to an island in a few minutes. No boats for this one! The access is by 3 or 4 miles of sandbar heading out into the Northumberland Strait and the bar has up to 10' of sloping sand and grass dunes on either side of the poorly paved road. There's sand encroaching onto the road and there are no guardrails! GULP!


Afternoon, Sharon. Watch out for the tides. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I have my acceptance letter from the College, so going to spend the morning filling out the
paperwork for the funding and maybe this will be the week it finally gets submitted. What
a process!!!!!

I also have a newsletter ( which I will get paid for) I am working on and a webpage ( another volunteer thingy) so have been busy." 

Kudos, Jeanne. Some good fortune has come your way, and now, it shall keep coming. You have earned this experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrats on the acceptance .... now the fun begins.
> 
> Marc, will be a good series in the "winter classic", I think the Phillies will take them in four straight .... Yanks made that series way to close for their power .... what was it 3 times with bases loaded in this series and couldn't bring anyone home .....curious!
> 
> Don and Robert, I used a straight razor when I was younger, I still have the marks to prove it.


Yankees in 7 games, Rp. May or may not happen, but if so, you heard it here first. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Robert, I'm not a "cat" guy, but is there anything more cute than a pile of kittens?


I agree, Rp ................... just don't tell my wife .............. or my doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Do you want to see about 1000 pictures of proof of that statement? Hmmmm, I thought not... Well here's one of the mother and all 5 kittens - it was difficult to get them all in the same frame at the same time... They were ±6 months old here.
> View attachment 10950


Robert, I know the feeling. Thank God for digital cameras. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Valid point, many people take pets without thinking .... they are disposable in their minds. I would love a dog, but taking it out in the early morning to do its business is not my idea of fun, especially when it is cold, snowy or raining. Also, who would look after it when we are away from the house. Pets are like having children, they are always there and you must be responsible for them. I grew up in a rural area and, yes and sadly, the roadsides were strewn with the evidence of that lack of responsibility of their owners . These people are not pet lovers ... just pet owners.


Good point, Rp. This is why if you bought one of our doxies, it states in the contract that if for some reason you could not take care of it, or did not want it anymore, we take it back. We brought these pups into the world by choice, and it is our responsibility to see that they have a good home.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang (well it's still morning in Alberta)


sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc! :yawn:
> 
> Thanks for the coffee and I shall need it for the caffeine! :yawn:
> 
> I'm heading out to an island in a few minutes. No boats for this one! The access is by 3 or 4 miles of sandbar heading out into the Northumberland Strait and the bar has up to 10' of sloping sand and grass dunes on either side of the poorly paved road. There's sand encroaching onto the road and there are no guardrails! GULP!


Be careful Sharon - we wouldn't want to have to call a sand crane  to lift you out! A co-worker of mine once left a rental car too long and too far down the beach in Galveston , TX (there's a place were you can drive along the sand if you wish) . He came back just in time to see the waves breaking over the hood. 

Nice painting Robert - reminds me a little of Bar Harbor/Bar Island. ME that we visited this summer.


----------



## KC4

Congratulations Jeanne on the acceptance into college. That's awesome. :clap::clap::clap:

I look forward to hearing more about how your classes are going.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Good night ... pleasant dreams to all, :yawn:


----------



## Sonal

Good night everyone.


----------



## SINC

Me too. :yawn: Night all.


----------



## KC4

And to all a Good Night!


----------



## rgray

0430 - Mornin' all. I'll just grab a cuppa joe and split. I'm already a bit behind on an airport run. Later...


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Wow, Robert's up and at 'em early today! Off to mybirdie.ca.


----------



## macdoodle

everyone is up early this morning! Well the coffee is on, hot biscuits jams and honey are available here, and the snow is covering the ground.... 

Tis a sloppy kind of snow, wet, and it is warm out, so I don't think it will be around for long ... X (fingers crossed)


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, sitting with my French Vanilla awaiting the rest of my leaves to fall ...


----------



## SINC

Morning again all. Just finished up mybirdie.ca for tomorrow and can now do a bit of research for future dates.

Meantime if you've ever wondered why dogs hate Halloween, wonder no more:


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, I'm surprised some pet store hasn't had a best costume contest .....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast, Leslie. Much appreciated.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

Where's Marc? I hope he's alright.


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh there you are Marc! Glad to see you there!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again all. Just finished up mybirdie.ca for tomorrow and can now do a bit of research for future dates.
> 
> Meantime if you've ever wondered why dogs hate Halloween, wonder no more:


My wife wants to try and dress up some of our doxies for Halloween. She saw these pics online and thought they looked cute. When she brought out a sample costume, it sent one of our doxies running .............. and leaping over obstacles. Remember, doxies are digging dogs, and not jumping or leaping dogs, so major obstacles pose problems for them ............ unless they are highly motivated by escaping costume humiliation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I'm surprised some pet store hasn't had a best costume contest .....


Some pet stores do this, Rp, and PETA stages illegal mass protests in front of the store.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Where's Marc? I hope he's alright.


I am fine, Sharon. Thanks for thinking of me. I had an early doctor's appointment and then an appointment to see my banker. 

How are you today?


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey Marc, nice pics! Don't forget to unleash the weredoxies to protect your property on Halloween night!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hey Marc, nice pics! Don't forget to unleash the weredoxies to protect your property on Halloween night!


Yes, we are going to "Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war. That this foul deed shall smell above the earth. With carrion men, groaning for burial." (Julius Caesar Act 3, scene 1) :lmao:beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Marc, hope your doctor found you in rousing good health! 
As for the doxies and halloween, be careful they don't dig a big hole in front of the steps to your front / back door and you don't cover it with leaves.... wouldn't want any children falling into the hole, heard but unseen!! Now wouldn't that be a scary Halloween for them?? :lmao: (just kidding....)


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all. Wow, Robert's up and at 'em early today! Off to mybirdie.ca.


Hi Don, some great shots on your mybirdie site .... I especially liked the shots of the forest and the swans on the lake.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, what do you think Yanks in 6, I'm leaning to Phillies in 4


----------



## Rps

Morning Sharon and Mona, how are you this morning?


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm just dandy here Rp and how's things at your end?


----------



## macdoodle

Rps, I am not sure who Mona is, but if you mean me, I am Leslie, if not and there is a Mona I apologize...

If it is me, then I am fine, I hope you are too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hi Marc, hope your doctor found you in rousing good health!
> As for the doxies and halloween, be careful they don't dig a big hole in front of the steps to your front / back door and you don't cover it with leaves.... wouldn't want any children falling into the hole, heard but unseen!! Now wouldn't that be a scary Halloween for them?? :lmao: (just kidding....)


Thanks, Leslie (I think I called you Mona in a previous posting. Mea culpa.)

We keep the doxies in the back so as not to have them bark and scare the children.


----------



## sharonmac09

uh oh, Hi Leslie, how are you? So who's Mona? Is there a Mona in the shang?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, what do you think Yanks in 6, I'm leaning to Phillies in 4


I would like to think of the Yankees in 6, but that will only happen if the Phillies get a split in the first two games at Yankee Stadium. I think that all of the home teams will win, so that is a Yankees victory in 7 games. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> uh oh, Hi Leslie, how are you? So who's Mona? Is there a Mona in the shang?


Leslie is macdoodle and Mona is ComputerIdiot. 

Scorecard ............ get your scorecard ............... can't tell the players without a scorecard.

Maybe we should wear numbers on our Shang uniforms. I am #7.


----------



## Rps

Sorry Leslie, me bad. I'm still trying to remember everyone's name and I got yours wrong .... sorry. Just wondering where deep south Alberta is ..... Lethbridge?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie is macdoodle and Mona is ComputerIdiot.
> 
> Scorecard ............ get your scorecard ............... can't tell the players without a scorecard.
> 
> Maybe we should wear numbers on our Shang uniforms. I am #7.


Ok, I'll bite, Marc. Why the #7?

Right, I should have known that Mona is ComputerIdiot. I forgot! Sorry about that Mona!


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Sharon, Not sure if there is a Mona here, I think it was a mistaken identity case ...


----------



## macdoodle

Got that posted a bit early, don't feel bad Rps, I don't know everyone either, Sorry Mona, I hope I didn't offend you.... 

as far as deep SA not quite that far, in the macLeod area slightly north, but my friends in Calgary say they are from SA...
the put me in the deep south... (I have the drawl too when I need it!) :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Okay, I don't think I've been there .... my niece lives in Adrie and my mother in Red Deer.


----------



## macdoodle

It is a nice drive down, I am about 3 hours south of Red Deer, 5 from Edmonton, depending on who's driving 

don't come until summer, and go to Head Smashed In Buffalo Jump , the first mountie outpost in Ft Macleod, and the Empress theatre, the first in Alberta, couple of years ago it was $3.00 on tuesday night, I heard it was up to $5.00 now.
It has live theatre as well as movies. Lots to see!


----------



## MLeh

"Slightly north of Fort MacLeod" would be either Granum or perhaps Claresholm? Anyone along 23 might be more likely say 'north of Lethbridge'. 

(I've been to 'em all, including Raymond, Standoff & Cardston, which are what I consider 'deep south'.)

Did you hear about the time the wind stopped blowing in Southern Alberta?

Everyone fell down.

---

Morning all.

*goes back to work*


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, MLeh, I too would consider it more south than where i am, North of Lethbridge, would be a better description.... 

Perhaps i will change my profile, it was just a joke as my friends in Calgary always say they are from Southern AB. and I am from the deep south...., but I do agree, there are deeper (south) places than mine....


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang....

Thanks for the biscuits Leslie. Woot!I love fresh biscuits.

I've been up trying to catch some morning light to do some sketching by -but the light is nasty flat this morning and doesn't look like it's even trying to improve itself. tptptptp Flat light is not good for trying to sketch, ski or take photos in.


Oh well - no worries - the model is happy to put it off till later or tomorrow, or the next day...or the day after......beejacon

If we are picking Shang Team numbers - I call dibs on #4! 


Hahah! Elaine - Good one re windy Southern Alberta...I can sure relate ...the acreage I grew up on in the Rocky View District had strong winds 360 days a year.... it was actually mentally exhausting. I never want to live anywhere like that again.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Ok, I'll bite, Marc. Why the #7?
> 
> Right, I should have known that Mona is ComputerIdiot. I forgot! Sorry about that Mona!


I was born on the 7th.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> It is a nice drive down, I am about 3 hours south of Red Deer, 5 from Edmonton, depending on who's driving
> 
> don't come until summer, and go to Head Smashed In Buffalo Jump , the first mountie outpost in Ft Macleod, and the Empress theatre, the first in Alberta, couple of years ago it was $3.00 on tuesday night, I heard it was up to $5.00 now.
> It has live theatre as well as movies. Lots to see!


Leslie, my wife took me to Head Smashed In Buffalo Jump and Frank Slide. Unique spots in AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. So, no we have a #4 and #7 for our Shang uniforms. Anyone else????


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey, Marc and Kim, if #4 & 7 are your days you were born on then I claim #1 as that day is the day I was born on! YAAHHHH I'm #1! WOOT! :lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh wait! #4 is not the day Kim is born on! It's her special number based on a certain name!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I was born on the 7th.


Kacey may have one or two up on you - she was born the 7th hour of 7th day of the 7th month!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hey, Marc and Kim, if #4 & 7 are your days you were born on then I claim #1 as that day is the day I was born on! YAAHHHH I'm #1! WOOT! :lmao:


My second favorite number is 13. I chose #7, but would move to #13 if someone really needed/wanted #7. It's your favorite number, not necessarily your date of birth.


----------



## MLeh

I'll claim #8. (8th day, 8th month, of a year ending in '8')

Leslie: you don't have to change your description. It's all relative.


----------



## Dr.G.

So now we have numbers 1, 4, 7 and 8. 

Scorecard, get your scorecard.


----------



## macdoodle

Oh well it's 'fait accompli' now, a moot point I agree, 

as for those #'s can I be #3? since there is no 21.... is there?? how many guys on a team?? I haven't watched hockey in a zillion years... if there is a 21 I will take that. Thanks...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Oh well it's 'fait accompli' now, a moot point I agree,
> 
> as for those #'s can I be #3? since there is no 21.... is there?? how many guys on a team?? I haven't watched hockey in a zillion years... if there is a 21 I will take that. Thanks...



You may have any number up to 999, Leslie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> You may have any number up to 999, Leslie.


One other one may already be spoken for ...


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> One other one may already be spoken for ...


That is not our team colors, Kim. So, he is on another team.


----------



## macdoodle

O.K. I'll be 21, what are our team colours? they will have to be unique .... not like any others.... 

are there any purple and white"s or Maroon and White?? 
Looking for some suggestions...


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> That is not our team colors, Kim. So, he is on another team.


Phew - I'm glad - I must say that the Bengals' latest uniform iteration hurts mine eyes. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> O.K. I'll be 21, what are our team colours? they will have to be unique .... not like any others....
> 
> are there any purple and white"s or Maroon and White??
> Looking for some suggestions...


So now we have numbers 1, 4, 7, 8 and 21.

Scorecard, get your scorecard. 

Our team colors are red with white for home games, and white with red for away games.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Phew - I'm glad - I must say that the Bengals' latest uniform iteration hurts mine yes. XX)


I agree. Always liked the NY Giants and NY Jets team colors .............. even though they are now playing in New Jersey.


----------



## macdoodle

Perfect, I apologize if the colours were already chosen, I didn't know.... 

Red and white... of course!


----------



## sharonmac09

O Canada!

Go shang, go shang! Score!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Perfect, I apologize if the colours were already chosen, I didn't know....
> 
> Red and white... of course!


Yes. We are Team Shang ............ with red jerseys and white numbers for our home games, and white jerseys with red numbers for when we travel for away games. The doxie is our mascot and we have borrowed the tune from "Fair Harvard" for our team song.

http://fightmusic.com/mp3/ivy/Harvard_Fair_Harvard.mp3


----------



## macdoodle

Sounds just perfect, do you have a uniform for our mascot??


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Sounds just perfect, do you have a uniform for our mascot??


Indeed we do:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed we do:


Cute. That's Gretta.


----------



## macdoodle

Looks like a little Sveedish girl ya? or is this the uniform of a Fraulein?

either way she is a knockout! We are sure to win with her happy face... very sweet... 

is she wearing shoes on her back feet?? love it! the tail ribbon and the socks really are the perfect touch.... :clap:


----------



## SINC

Allow this time to finish loading:

Happy Halloween!

You just know this one is gonna show up on mybirdie.ca, don't you?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Looks like a little Sveedish girl ya? or is this the uniform of a Fraulein?
> 
> either way she is a knockout! We are sure to win with her happy face... very sweet...
> 
> is she wearing shoes on her back feet?? love it! the tail ribbon and the socks really are the perfect touch.... :clap:


Gretta is a Fraulein from southern Germany, land of the dachshunds. She had a little girl (from a mixed mating with a standard wirehaired doxie) name Gertrude. In turn, Gertrude had a little girl named Liesel, again from a mixed mating with a standard wirehaired doxie. All the girls were cute ....... Ja?


----------



## macdoodle

Just too darn funny!!! Good one! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Allow this time to finish loading:
> 
> Happy Halloween!
> 
> You just know this one is gonna show up on mybirdie.ca, don't you?


Good one, Don. :clap::lmao:beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

Oh they are soo sweet Marc, of course she is a German girl, but I thought the blond braids added a' Svedish' flair.... 

maybe from the mixed heritage....  You must get smooth and wirehaired in a litter? with certain breedings are there more of one type than the other? or just the luck of the draw??


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Gretta is a Fraulein from southern Germany, land of the dachshunds. She had a little girl (from a mixed mating with a standard wirehaired doxie) name Gertrude. In turn, Gertrude had a little girl named Liesel, again from a mixed mating with a standard wirehaired doxie. All the girls were cute ....... Ja?


In Germany, dachshunds are also called Teckels. So someone might say "Shayna teckel" when they want to say "beautiful dachshund". Das ist ein braver hund (That is a good dog).


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Oh they are soo sweet Marc, of course she is a German girl, but I thought the blond braids added a' Svedish' flair....
> 
> maybe from the mixed heritage....  You must get smooth and wirehaired in a litter? with certain breedings are there more of one type than the other? or just the luck of the draw??


We breed only standard wirehaired doxies, Leslie. However, if we breed Fanny with Casey, we might get a standard black and tan, since she has this in her line. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

World Series Notes 

New York won a World Series title in its first season at the original Yankee Stadium in 1923 and played exactly 100 Series games there. 

The Yankees were the last team to win consecutive titles when they captured three in a row from 1998-2000. 

The Phillies are the first team to reach consecutive World Series since the New York Yankees in 2000-01. 

If the Phillies win the World Series, they would be the first repeat champs from the NL since the 1975-76 Reds. 

We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, for us here in NL, both teams are in the Eastern Time Zone, so we will be seeing the start of each game only 1 1/2 hours after it starts in the east. Still, on the down side, Thurday, Nov. 5th, could be the last game if the Series goes to 7 games. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Ahh, yes the off- chance of the throwback... it is exciting is it not? Genetics are such an interesting puzzle !


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

I need a favour... it's kind of a strange request but my Mom is driving me CRAZY worrying about things she just shouldn't be. I don't know where she comes up with these things except that she's a 79 yr. old lady with time on her hands and a very conspiracy oriented mind where none is there. 

I need a place I can go on the web where I can print a relatively easy to understand explanation of what "release of dower rights" means to her.

In short... when my ex and I separated I bought out the house so I now own it free and clear and he signed a release of dower rights and it is so recorded at land titiles. However... she, Mom... is convinced that he will come back to "get me." Not possible... please help me convince her!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. I had the same clause in my divorce settlement with my ex-wife. So, if I win the lottery tonight, she can't come back and claim part of my winnings.

Not sure where your mom can go for a Coles-note version of this clause.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> I need a favour... it's kind of a strange request but my Mom is driving me CRAZY worrying about things she just shouldn't be. I don't know where she comes up with these things except that she's a 79 yr. old lady with time on her hands and a very conspiracy oriented mind where none is there.
> 
> I need a place I can go on the web where I can print a relatively easy to understand explanation of what "release of dower rights" means to her.
> 
> In short... when my ex and I separated I bought out the house so I now own it free and clear and he signed a release of dower rights and it is so recorded at land titiles. However... she, Mom... is convinced that he will come back to "get me." Not possible... please help me convince her!!! XX)


Alberta Queen's Printer:

Here you go Dreambirdie - Hope that helps.


----------



## SINC

Kim beat me to it Diane, but that is the site for the various forms and should convince your Mom that properly executed, the home is yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Ahh, yes the off- chance of the throwback... it is exciting is it not? Genetics are such an interesting puzzle !


Very true. Yet, with line breeding, you basically know what the pups will be like.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hey gang,
Hope you all had a great day! I did.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Hey gang,
> Hope you all had a great day! I did.


Evening, Guy. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi Marc,
Totally awesome thank you. I completed my last fall clean up for the year. Now just waiting for my winter contracts to start Nov 1st. I will be heading out of town for 3 days tomorrow . little bit of a break.


----------



## Rps

Evening all: How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Hi Marc,
> Totally awesome thank you. I completed my last fall clean up for the year. Now just waiting for my winter contracts to start Nov 1st. I will be heading out of town for 3 days tomorrow . little bit of a break.


Good to hear, Guy. Hopefully, you will be busy this winter, but not too busy to the point of break down. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Evening all: How is everyone tonight?


Evening, Rp. Just finishing up the last of my grading and ready to call it a night for teaching online.

How are you this fine Fall evening?


----------



## Rps

Wow Diane, I haven't heard the phrase " release of dower" since I worked in the bank over 30 years ago! That and the ILA.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Rp. Just finishing up the last of my grading and ready to call it a night for teaching online.
> 
> How are you this fine Fall evening?


Fine Marc, and you? I'm just settling in to do some reading on Narrative Inquiry, I always have such riveting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Fine Marc, and you? I'm just settling in to do some reading on Narrative Inquiry, I always have such riveting.


One of my grad students just sent me this site about an hour ago. Great minds think alike.

Narrative Inquiry in Education - Home


----------



## Rps

Ohhhhhhhhh this looks quite good, thanks Marc. I shall return the favour:

contents @ the informal education homepage great site for informal learning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for this unique site, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well and full of more good news to share with us. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

good night everyone, ... I have some work to complete, so shall say goodnight also...


----------



## Sonal

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## SINC

Yep, me three.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Kim and Don... that's the right stuff.  Much appreciated, before she has a stroke or drives me nuts over nothing! 

RP, yeah it sounds archaic somehow... but it's listed right on my title for the house along with the date... "Release Of Dower Rights by so and so... 
It all had to be legally executed, witnessed and filed at Land Titles at a fee for each individual involved. It's not great memories and she insists on pestering me with things that are shadows in closets... she likes me to phone her but if she doesn't cease the crap... well... 

Good night Marc and all who are heading off to bed already... sleep tight.


----------



## MaxPower

NIght everyone. The family and I are off to get our H1N1 shot tomorrow. Wish us luck.


----------



## SINC

My annual flu shot appointment is tomorrow, but my H1N1 appointment is not until Monday. That is unless I want to stand in line for hours on end at a public shoot to try and get one sooner. No way I'm gonna do that.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Cameo said:


> Sheesh - I don't show up for a few days and they are displaying instruments of torture in the Shang!!!! Don - you are a brave man to use that thing on your face. _(shudder)_
> 
> I have my acceptance letter from the College, so going to spend the morning filling out the
> paperwork for the funding and maybe this will be the week it finally gets submitted. What
> a process!!!!!
> 
> I also have a newsletter ( which I will get paid for) I am working on and a webpage ( another volunteer thingy) so have been busy.
> 
> I need to rehome two of the kittens and the mother cat. Going to miss the kittens - they are 6 months now and so very loving and funny, but our adult male REALLY doesn't like the male kitten
> now that he is coming of age - and really, I have to accept that 6 cats is too many. I make a lousy breeder - it is hard to let go.
> 
> They only go to really good homes though - if anyone knows someone who wants a sweet, soft gray kitten with white tips on his feet, a couple of splashes of white on his tummy and a white tip on his tail, then please let me know. The little girl only has white toes on her back feet and a couple of splashes of white on her tummy. They are used to lots of hugs and cuddles.
> 
> Cars floating out to sea!!! Oh MY!!!! I would love to visit someplace like the scene in that pictures though. I have Scottish roots - so Scotland is on my wish travel list.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Congratulations on your acceptance letter, and good luck with the funding. And bless you for taking in a (probably) abandoned or neglected animal ... that's how I've gotten most of the cats in my life: literally picked 'em up off the street. With the last one a friend asked how I could know it wasn't somebody's pet and "somewhere some kid is crying his eyes out" ... I said letting your pet, with no collar/ID tag/tattoo/etc. roam around very busy streets is a good way to get him/her picked up by somebody who thinks, "Awwww, poor little thing doesn't have a home..." Not to mention the fact he looked like a paper towel tube on legs when I first took him in _and_ he hadn't been neutered.

An aunt and uncle of mine once took in a pregnant stray ... or at least semi-adopted her. They decided they'd have her spayed after the kittens were weaned. But they didn't take her in the house ... you can see where this is going, right? Eventually the kittens are weaned and they take her to the vet ... who checks her over, looks at them and sighs ... pregnant again ... I think this happened maybe three times, at which point they decided desperate measures were needed. They managed to get her and her latest litter into their basement and kept them there until the kittens were weaned and finally the spaying could go as planned.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> NIght everyone. The family and I are off to get our H1N1 shot tomorrow. Wish us luck.





SINC said:


> My annual flu shot appointment is tomorrow, but my H1N1 appointment is not until Monday. That is unless I want to stand in line for hours on end at a public shoot to try and get one sooner. No way I'm gonna do that.


Good Luck Warren and Don with your shots.

We are going in for them too - but waiting for the line-ups to get to a more reasonable level....my husband's back will not allow it and my Mother-in-law is not steady on her feet at the best of times for a limited period of time. If we have to we'll bring lawn chairs with us.

Goodnight all!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Good point, Rp. This is why if you bought one of our doxies, it states in the contract that if for some reason you could not take care of it, or did not want it anymore, we take it back. We brought these pups into the world by choice, and it is our responsibility to see that they have a good home.


You're obviously a caring animal owner, Marc. Interestingly, one of the cats I adopted from a cat rescue operation made a similar request of me.



Dr.G. said:


> My wife wants to try and dress up some of our doxies for Halloween. She saw these pics online and thought they looked cute. When she brought out a sample costume, it sent one of our doxies running .............. and leaping over obstacles. Remember, doxies are digging dogs, and not jumping or leaping dogs, so major obstacles pose problems for them ............ unless they are highly motivated by escaping costume humiliation.


I have been trying to get any one of my cats into a Santa hat for years. Luckily the one I've tried most often has no front claws ... (just for the record, he was declawed when I got him. I prefer water guns and other deterrents  and otherwise just resign myself to a certain amount of damage).



macdoodle said:


> Rps, I am not sure who Mona is, but if you mean me, I am Leslie, if not and there is a Mona I apologize...
> 
> If it is me, then I am fine, I hope you are too!!


:lmao: There is a Mona but she is off-again, on-again as it is midterm time here at uni ... we need another holiday weekend, and soon!



MLeh said:


> "*snip*
> 
> Did you hear about the time the wind stopped blowing in Southern Alberta?
> 
> Everyone fell down.
> *snip*


 :lmao:



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. So, no we have a #4 and #7 for our Shang uniforms. Anyone else????


#12, if nobody else needs it ...

Good luck to all those getting flu shots. I have to remember to make arrangements here to get both the H1N1 and the regular shot ... gonna feel a bit like a pincushion this year ...

Night all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have our classic "Over the Hump Day" breakfast awaiting you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am hoping to go on Friday to get my H1M1 shot. Regular people are not supposed to go until next Monday, but people with a high risk of complications are able to go sooner. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the Over The Hump Day brekkie.

Just finished up mybirdie.ca after editing a late item from midnight last night for the lead story this morning. I hate it when that happens (having to write any amount of copy when I am still half asleep at 3:45 a.m.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the Over The Hump Day brekkie.
> 
> Just finished up mybirdie.ca after editing a late item from midnight last night for the lead story this morning. I hate it when that happens (having to write any amount of copy when I am still half asleep at 3:45 a.m.)


Morning, Don. SAP may not be "hot off the press", but you still do your profession of being a newspaper person proud. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I was down at my cell dealer, a Telus agent yesterday and he wants to give me a new 3GS 32 GB iPhone to use to promote his business. He is the major sponsor of mybirdie.ca and knows I am out and about and use my iPod Touch to communicate with my web site when WI-FI is available. He is getting me a special usage deal with Telus for data and will pick up the cost of the data plan over and above my normal cell plan of $25/month.

It seems I am being dragged into this but a new iPhone is not to be turned down. Now I guess I will have to sell my 32 GB iPod Touch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don. Free is a great price.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have our classic "Over the Hump Day" breakfast awaiting you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


Thank you, Marc, ad very welcome it is, as I stare out the window at a wet and gloomy day ...

KC, is there nowhere you can make appointments for shots, rather than having to just take your chances? "My" pharmacy lets you do that (haven't checked them this year yet, oops) and Brock has just announced it will do the same thing at an upcoming health fair. Making people stand in line for an unknown period of time goes a long way to ensure people won't bother to get the shots at all ...

Congrats on your new iPhone, Don.  As Marc, says, free is a great price!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Mona. I agree with the idea of not wanting to stand in line, but here in NL, we have no other option.


----------



## SINC

Our forecast here is dismal for the balance of the week and next week as well.

It's too bad that Halloween will be such bad weather for the little guys who still go door to door for candy, although that seems to be falling out of favour with many folks.

When we moved to this neighbourhood back in 1988 we had well over 200 children appear at our door and weather permitting we used to sit out on lawn chairs to watch the comings and goings.

Sadly, that is no more as we have had less than 10 children at the door for the past five year now, and they are neighbours children or grandchildren.

Anyone else noticing this trend?


----------



## Dr.G.

The trend here in my neighborhood has been up. There are dozens each year, depending upon the weather. It is supposed to be 7C on Sat. night, so we are going to stock up. The most we have had since we moved in was four years ago. That was the year that the doxie pups were just born on the 29th and we had 13C temps. So, kids came for treats and a look at the pups.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> Our forecast here is dismal for the balance of the week and next week as well.
> 
> It's too bad that Halloween will be such bad weather for the little guys who still go door to door for candy, although that seems to be falling out of favour with many folks.
> 
> When we moved to this neighbourhood back in 1988 we had well over 200 children appear at our door and weather permitting we used to sit out on lawn chairs to watch the comings and goings.
> 
> Sadly, that is no more as we have had less than 10 children at the door for the past five year now, and they are neighbours children or grandchildren.
> 
> Anyone else noticing this trend?


I suspect it's not too bad in my current neighbourhood -- have only been here since the summer and won't be here on Halloween night so I won't know, alas, but I do see children playing at nearby houses. In my last neighbourhood, costumed kiddies were pretty much nonexistent. Granted, I lived in an apartment building, but we were very visible through the front door, sitting at a table with goodies on it ... Even if you stepped out and looked up and down the street it was almost always still and silent. Most of the kids who did come to our building were relatives of a tenant.

I think it must've just been the neighbourhood demographics, since I was told a few streets away, trick-or-treaters were in such high numbers that it wasn't unusual for people to rush out halfway through the night to buy more treats ...

Marc, sorry to hear you have no option but to stand in line. That's not very good organization.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, sorry to hear you have no option but to stand in line. That's not very good organization. " I agree, Mona, but there are only two centers here in St.John's to distribute the shots. Of course, two centers for a population of 100,000 is better than the four centers in Calgary with a population over a million. So far, the longest wait has been 1 1/2 hours. Now, it seems down to about 20 minutes. We shall see.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Yeah, down to 20 minutes from 1.5 hours isn't bad at all. As least you don't feel as though you should bring your own folding chair or something. 

Off to class. Hope everybody has a good day.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All,
thanks for the breakfast Marc, I hope none of you have a long wait now that the rush is over??

Has anyone here tried the 'onion' thing? the onions actually absorb 'germs' (no the house does not smell ... promise, and if I can find the article on it I will post it here, apparently the onions absorb bacteria in the air and eliminate a lot of germs that cause colds and flu,,,

I think it is a possibility, since onions and garlic are known for their 'anti - flu ' properties when eaten. I placed a few halves of onion around ( in unseen places) and they cannot be noticed by sight or odour when coming in from out....
don't know if it helps, but who knows, haven't had even a stuffy nose ... yet!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 


SINC said:


> I was down at my cell dealer, a Telus agent yesterday and he wants to give me a new 3GS 32 GB iPhone to use to promote his business. He is the major sponsor of mybirdie.ca and knows I am out and about and use my iPod Touch to communicate with my web site when WI-FI is available. He is getting me a special usage deal with Telus for data and will pick up the cost of the data plan over and above my normal cell plan of $25/month.


Woot! Great deal! Congratulations on the new phone. I really like mine.


ComputerIdiot said:


> KC, is there nowhere you can make appointments for shots, rather than having to just take your chances? "My" pharmacy lets you do that (haven't checked them this year yet, oops) and Brock has just announced it will do the same thing at an upcoming health fair. Making people stand in line for an unknown period of time goes a long way to ensure people won't bother to get the shots at all ...


I heard Ed Stelmach on the radio this morning trying to explain the long lineups, "We also have a healthcare System to run at the same time". ...I'm sure it's simply a staffing issue....Luckily they are opening up more clinics in Calgary ...but that won't happen overnight....One wonders if in a few days when these additional clinics are about to open, the lines will have subsided anyways? 
Yes, we can make appointments with our own Doctors to get the vaccinations sometime in November. It's only those that want their vaccinations sooner than later that are standing in line. Seems backwards - the highest risk groups should be able to go to their own doctors for the shots first. 


SINC said:


> Our forecast here is dismal for the balance of the week and next week as well.
> 
> It's too bad that Halloween will be such bad weather for the little guys who still go door to door for candy, although that seems to be falling out of favour with many folks.
> 
> When we moved to this neighbourhood back in 1988 we had well over 200 children appear at our door and weather permitting we used to sit out on lawn chairs to watch the comings and goings.
> 
> Sadly, that is no more as we have had less than 10 children at the door for the past five year now, and they are neighbours children or grandchildren.
> 
> Anyone else noticing this trend?


Yep - Door to door trick or treating is really waning fast. Last year, despite having our house decorated to the nines, we only had about a dozen groups come to collect. Looking down the street (approx 30 houses), ours may have been the only house that was actively dispensing treats....the others were dark and quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. Yes, I have tried the "onion and garlic thing", but only internally. Onions are very bad for dogs, and since I like onions and garlic, I use them widely in cooking.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Yeah, down to 20 minutes from 1.5 hours isn't bad at all. As least you don't feel as though you should bring your own folding chair or something.
> 
> Off to class. Hope everybody has a good day.


Work hard and make us all proud, Mona.


----------



## Rps

*Had to get my shot today!*

Good morning all, I had to get my H1N1 shot today, I guess it was pretty evident I had contracted something....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Nice picture. I thought you were a bit taller.


----------



## Sonal

Door-to-door trick or treating is one of the things I miss about living in a condo building, though it's not like they get many kids in my parents' neighbourhood either. (My building collects candy from all the residents who wish to participate, and hands it out in the lobby.)

Whenever I've handed out candy, there is always at least one little kid who is too adorable for words, and at least one surly teenager who is not even dressed up and demanding candy. I have no problem with the teenagers trick or treating, but they should at least put some effort into it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Door-to-door trick or treating is one of the things I miss about living in a condo building, though it's not like they get many kids in my parents' neighbourhood either. (My building collects candy from all the residents who wish to participate, and hands it out in the lobby.)
> 
> Whenever I've handed out candy, there is always at least one little kid who is too adorable for words, and at least one surly teenager who is not even dressed up and demanding candy. I have no problem with the teenagers trick or treating, but they should at least put some effort into it.


Morning, Sonal. 

The one year we nearly ran out of candy, I went around trick or treating myself to get some more candy to hand out. When asked "What are you dressed up as?", I replied, knowing that I was asked a grammatically incorrect question, "I am dressed up as someone who is too old to go trick or treating." I got my candy, however. beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

Yes the onions are bad for dogs, so I just put the halves up high, top of bookcase, and fridge, they can't get at them, but they do love garlic, so they get a bite of my garlic sandwich once and awhile 

We don't have many kids either, we used to hold a party at the 'hall' and anyone with candy etc. dropped off the goodies and they were all packaged for the children, after games and contests were all done, they were given the treats to take home as they left... it was a great system and no danger of them out in the street, (or doing mischief ... it was easy to catch the ones who did however) now they don't do that anymore,  For the last couple of years, it has been door to door, they start at around 4 - 5 pm (the wee ones) and it is over by 8:30 ... and just a few at that, I do think it is going the way of the dinosaur. ( the parents are driving behind them and watching their every move ....)
Can't say I blame them with all the potential for crime these days. 

I remember getting dressed for Halloween and roaming the streets willy nilly! the only concern my dad had, was if I had any peanut butter kisses in my bag! :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Hi all: Our numbers have been dwindling the past year or so for Halloween. Usually less than 50. But our neighbourhood is refreshing itself as I noticed a fair number of youngsters this summer so we may have to stock up. I usually buy only things that I or my family would eat [ candies are usually out of the question ] usually chips and such ... what do you usually give out?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. Yes, I have tried the "onion and garlic thing", but only internally. Onions are very bad for dogs, and since I like onions and garlic, I use them widely in cooking.


And no doubt to repel weredoxies too, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, my neighborhood is safe and parents and neighbors look out for the children. I sometimes go up and down the street with a doxie or two just to patrol when there are some teenages out just going door to door for candy.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal.
> 
> The one year we nearly ran out of candy, I went around trick or treating myself to get some more candy to hand out. When asked "What are you dressed up as?", I replied, knowing that I was asked a grammatically incorrect question, "I am dressed up as someone who is too old to go trick or treating." I got my candy, however. beejacon


At least it's a creative response.

I never denied anyone candy, but I'd give them a hard time about it. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And no doubt to repel weredoxies too, non?


That is an old tale with no sense of reality. beejacon


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Whenever I've handed out candy, there is always at least one little kid who is too adorable for words


Sonal, please keep your camera handy. I would love to see one of these kids you mentioned.


----------



## Rps

I Don, just got back from "mybirdie" nice piece on the Royal look-a-likes. The other photos are great as well, very entertaining site.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi all: Our numbers have been dwindling the past year or so for Halloween. Usually less than 50. But our neighbourhood is refreshing itself as I noticed a fair number of youngsters this summer so we may have to stock up. I usually buy only things that I or my family would eat [ candies are usually out of the question ] usually chips and such ... what do you usually give out?


I just give anything wrapped, candies, chips, etc. (nothing I don't like if there is some leftover ) :lmao:

I used to give out fudge when we owned the shop on the Halifax Pier, but I put a business card in each bag so the parents knew where it came from.... (some of the kids complained that they didn't get the fudge because their parents 'checked it' until it was all gone....


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Sonal, please keep your camera handy. I would love to see one of these kids you mentioned.


Don, I am probably not going to be up at my parent's place this year, so I'm going to end up missing handling out the candy.

Still, I remember one year, this little boy who could not have been more than 4 years old, was about to receive his candy but then spotted my cat. This look of joy and surprise lights up his face "You have a kitty!" From that point on, the candy didn't matter at all, he could not stop staring at the kitty. I could hear him telling his dad about the kitty when they walked away.

I remember a lot of kids who were too shy to even look at me and could only whisper trick or treat. I let the kids choose their own candy from the bowl, so they would oh-so-carefully take one, whisper thank you, and scurry off.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I just give anything wrapped, candies, chips, etc. (nothing I don't like if there is some leftover ) :lmao:
> 
> I used to give out fudge when we owned the shop on the Halifax Pier, but I put a business card in each bag so the parents knew where it came from.... (some of the kids complained that they didn't get the fudge because their parents 'checked it' until it was all gone....


Great idea, Leslie. One year, we gave out little doxie heads to advertise our kennel, Harbour Deep. HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


----------



## macdoodle

AWWWW how adorable! (Looks like someone put some work into that sweater Marc, perfect for holding puppies and keeping them warm


----------



## rgray

Sonal said:


> Whenever I've handed out candy, there is always at least one little kid who is too adorable for words, ........


That's the decoy to distract you while the rest of the spawn of satan are soaping you windows, egging your masonry, deflating your tyres, turning over the outhouse and preparing the flaming bag of wet doggy-doo shtick.... just like we used to do as kids....


----------



## Rps

Marc, your pictures have created a convert. My daughter Tamara just loves the pictures of your Doxies. One of these days I may actually breakdown and get one. I have mentioned before that I had a wire hair and he was the best dog I ever had ... independent and really quite a character, he was unlike any dog I have ever had. I miss him.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I Don, just got back from "mybirdie" nice piece on the Royal look-a-likes. The other photos are great as well, very entertaining site.


Thanks rp, it's comments like that, that make it easier to continue to toil away at it day after day. 

Oddly enough, I had three requests just yesterday for advertising space on the site. I have been running free ads for some Shang members daily, but I may have to reduce the frequency to get the paid ads in place. I may yet make this a financial success as well.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, just a rookie question here. In the old days of the Mac your got a database which I think was called "Hypercard", I'm thinking the net must work something like it. Is there any way that a web page would be able to look and act as a book [ page turning ] rather than scrolling?


----------



## macdoodle

Hi, can anyone tell me how to make a 'tiff file' into one that will upload to this forum?

Is it even possible??


----------



## rgray

Open in Preview (or whatever, like Graphic Converter)...

Save as .jpg, .jpeg, or .png...


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Thanks rp, it's comments like that, that make it easier to continue to toil away at it day after day.
> 
> Oddly enough, I had three requests just yesterday for advertising space on the site. I have been running free ads for some Shang members daily, but I may have to reduce the frequency to get the paid ads in place. I may yet make this a financial success as well.


It's always nice to have a hobby that pays for itself.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, just a rookie question here. In the old days of the Mac your got a database which I think was called "Hypercard", I'm thinking the net must work something like it. Is there any way that a web page would be able to look and act as a book [ page turning ] rather than scrolling?


Yes rp, this is much more common than you might think. I tried to find a saved file from magazines I receive in that format as an example for you, but alas I must have trashed them. I can't help you on the "how to do it" bit though. I suspect Flash is involved but I don't know for sure.


----------



## macdoodle

Duh... how easy was that, I have no idea what I was thinking when I tried it before...
Thanks... anyway hopefully this will post.....


----------



## ComputerIdiot

macdoodle said:


> Morning All,
> thanks for the breakfast Marc, I hope none of you have a long wait now that the rush is over??
> 
> Has anyone here tried the 'onion' thing? the onions actually absorb 'germs' (no the house does not smell ... promise, and if I can find the article on it I will post it here, apparently the onions absorb bacteria in the air and eliminate a lot of germs that cause colds and flu,,,
> 
> I think it is a possibility, since onions and garlic are known for their 'anti - flu ' properties when eaten. I placed a few halves of onion around ( in unseen places) and they cannot be noticed by sight or odour when coming in from out....
> don't know if it helps, but who knows, haven't had even a stuffy nose ... yet!


Unfortunately, this appears to be an urban legend ... snopes.com: Onions Versus Swine Flu

Although I think there may be some evidence that onions and garlic taken internally may be helpful in warding off germs ... if for no other reason than if you eat enough of both, other people stay far, far away from you ... 



Dr.G. said:


> Work hard and make us all proud, Mona.


I will try, Marc, but am having problems in one class ... and it is one of the two classes most likely to use TAs in the Masters program ... 



Rps said:


> Good morning all, I had to get my H1N1 shot today, I guess it was pretty evident I had contracted something....


:lmao: I hope the vaccine had a beneficial effect!

All these Halloween stories remind me of the year, long LONG ago, in which my mother dressed up as a witch to hand out candy. She put a green light bulb in the socket by the front door and would ooze around the open door, cackling appropriately. It was going over very well with the trick-or-treaters ... until one particular little voice piped, "Trick or treat!" Mom did her usual ooze and cackle only to discover, to her horror, that it wasn't a group of kids on the porch, nor even a single older child, but one lone little two-year-old, who was staring up at her in mounting terror. The child's dad was standing a ways back on the sidewalk. I think the child may have started to cry, at which point Mom began apologizing profusely and the father ran up the sidewalk to scoop her up ... and then he started laughing. Mom: "What? What??" Father: "She's wet herself ..." He pulled himself together and began comforting the child, but poor Mom was a wreck. She felt absolutely awful and made me hand out candy for the rest of the night, even though the remainder of the kids that night were all plenty old enough to have been amused by and appreciative of her efforts.


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Mona,
thanks for clearing that up, it sort of sounded too simple, but I do recall my mother cutting an onion in half when my dad would smoke his pipe, to clear the air ??? Can't recall if it worked or not, I loved the smell of his pipe! 

Your poor mom! she must have felt beyond dreadful .... we had a guy on our street who scared us so badly one year, we never went back, I bet he saved a lot on candy.

Hopefully that wasn't the case with your mom .. 

Has anyone here had to do a trick for a treat? there was a family on our block who invited us in and we had to perform, that also scared us so much we never went back :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

I case you were wondering

http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=11003&stc=1&d=1256767910


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Has anyone here had to do a trick for a treat? there was a family on our block who invited us in and we had to perform, that also scared us so much we never went back :lmao:


Just wondering Leslie if they were Scottish or English? It is a tradition in those countries that the children had to "perform" before getting the treat.


----------



## Sonal

That cartoon is really cute, Leslie.


----------



## Sonal

I don't know where this is from, but a friend of mine just shared it with me.


----------



## Rps

Sonal, now THAT is cooooooooooool.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps, actually they were a french speaking family, and there were at least 8 adults to entertain! one of them must have been married to an english person, or it is also a tradition in the french community.

Now that you mention it, seems my dad used to ask the kids what they wanted to do, he was Canadian, but my mom and grandmother were Scots. 
To this day I remember singing (badly) the only song I remembered from Sunday School .... When Mothers of Salem ... when I told my mother she said that would be the Bouchards ...( a strong catholic family) I think she secretly wondered why they didn't toss me out .... (things were very different back then) 

They may not have understood it, but I got a round of applause and a huge candy bar! (I think I was about 5 or 6.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> That cartoon is really cute, Leslie.


Thanks, I thought so too, after all, we witches have to remain hairless!!


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Sonal, now THAT is cooooooooooool.


The moment I saw that, I thought "I _so_ want to do this!"


----------



## Rps

Leslie, I can also remember my kids getting caroling money when they were young. I haven't seen a child sing at the door in about 30 years. I guess another "old country" tradition gone.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal, I L:love2:VE it!! how great is that!! wouldn't that be fun to do! :clap:


----------



## Rps

Sonal, I remember [ with some difficulty ] going around my neighbourhood trick or treating with a wine glass one year. I carried a gallon of wine with me and shared at each house I stopped. Many had their own beverage to share as well. My wife was not impressed!


----------



## macdoodle

For the last few Christmas Eve's we have had the choirs from the churches sining in the park, all the trees are lit (each family has a tree to decorate) the horses and sleigh wait in the cold, and we all climb aboard and go for a tour of the town to see all the lights, if there is no snow farmer Tom uses a hay wagon... 
When we get back there is hot chocolate for all and a wonderful sing song around the lighted Christmas Trees.... 

That is about all the caroling that gets done around here ...


----------



## macdoodle

WHOOPS! I meant singing!! :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Sonal, I remember [ with some difficulty ] going around my neighbourhood trick or treating with a wine glass one year. I carried a gallon of wine with me and shared at each house I stopped. Many had their own beverage to share as well. My wife was not impressed!


I would love to do something like that with a large thermos of my mulled wine, but somehow, I'm not sure that would go over so well in the condo.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

macdoodle said:


> Hi Mona,
> thanks for clearing that up, it sort of sounded too simple, but I do recall my mother cutting an onion in half when my dad would smoke his pipe, to clear the air ??? Can't recall if it worked or not, I loved the smell of his pipe!
> 
> Your poor mom! she must have felt beyond dreadful .... we had a guy on our street who scared us so badly one year, we never went back, I bet he saved a lot on candy.
> 
> Hopefully that wasn't the case with your mom ..
> 
> Has anyone here had to do a trick for a treat? there was a family on our block who invited us in and we had to perform, that also scared us so much we never went back :lmao:


I've heard that about onions clearing away cigarette smoke too. My mother favours scented candles ... and I can't bring myself to tell her that at _best_ they mask the smell; they don't actually get rid of the smoke!

I've never heard of people having to 'perform' for tricks or treats -- were you supposed to sing or what? ("The Monster Mash," maybe? )

Love the cartoon, by the way!



Sonal said:


> I don't know where this is from, but a friend of mine just shared it with me.


How creative!



Rps said:


> Sonal, I remember [ with some difficulty ] going around my neighbourhood trick or treating with a wine glass one year. I carried a gallon of wine with me and shared at each house I stopped. Many had their own beverage to share as well. My wife was not impressed!


Also creative ... and I wish you were in my neighbourhood! :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Sonal, maybe you with your wine and Leslie's church group could get together in the park.


----------



## MLeh

Ah, back in the olden days, growing up in Calgary, (where all hallowe'en costumes are augmented by winter coats and toques) we'd go around in the freezing temperatures and have the neighbours pull us into the houses to warm up with a glass of hot cocoa before we went to the next house. It was cold! We had to sing or perform at more than one place. 

Great fun, and not a parent in sight.

Another Calgary tradition was to say 'Halloween Apples' instead of the more common 'Trick or Treat'. When my (future) husband moved to Calgary from the west coast he couldn't understand what it was the kids were yelling at his door.

We also went Christmas carolling, (mostly to some of the older shut-ins from our congregation) and we'd be given cookies or chocolates after singing our songs.

I must be old.


----------



## Sonal

Well, I'm a long way from Lethbridge, but sure...


----------



## macdoodle

Well why not? you could start a new tradition ... use a little wagon, and offer you 'special Halloween treat" I think you would be surprised... next year it's their turn.... (the little devil won't play so...


----------



## Rps

MLeh said:


> A
> I must be old.


I don't think it's getting old, rather I think we have forgotten that we are allowed to be "young".


----------



## macdoodle

When I talk to the children around here they can't believe we went out alone, and into someone's house.... they are really shocked... and to walk to school and take a city bus... what's that all about...  
I feel as if it was a different universe I was raised in, and now.... and I guess that's about right.
Kids don't know how to just have fun, it's as if they have lost their imaginations....
or don't know how to exercise them.. 

I must be old too, but I do have some funny memories....


----------



## Rps

Leslie, one of the issues I see, as I too grow older, is the societally imposed "self-image" an Adult is supposed to have. Think about this, what is the definition of an adult. We use words like grown-up, mature, but what do those words really mean? The term adult has many meanings, physiological = able to procreate , sociological = conducting "adult" roles, lexical = dictionary meaning of the word, see grown up or mature, legal = some age where you are allowed to do something, psychological = your self image. No wonder we feel we are old, kids can just be kids, but look at the stuff we have to be......................


----------



## rgray

macdoodle said:


> For the last few Christmas Eve's we have had the choirs from the churches *sining* in the park, .............





macdoodle said:


> WHOOPS! I meant singing!! :lmao:



I thought you meant sin*n*ing.......


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> For the last few Christmas Eve's we have had the choirs from the churches sining in the park,


Did anyone take pictures? Hey? Huh?


----------



## Rps

Don, that post would be a fine candidate for "mybirdie" don't you think ....


----------



## SINC

Indeed it would rp, but what happens in The Shang, stays in The Shang, as you likely already know.


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> For the last few Christmas Eve's we have had the choirs from the churches sining in the park


You were doing trigonometry?


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> WHOOPS! I meant singing!! :lmao:


:lmao::lmao:Hilarious Typo - THANKS!



MLeh said:


> Ah, back in the olden days, growing up in Calgary, (where all hallowe'en costumes are augmented by winter coats and toques) we'd go around in the freezing temperatures and have the neighbours pull us into the houses to warm up with a glass of hot cocoa before we went to the next house. It was cold! We had to sing or perform at more than one place.
> 
> Great fun, and not a parent in sight.
> 
> Another Calgary tradition was to say 'Halloween Apples' instead of the more common 'Trick or Treat'. When my (future) husband moved to Calgary from the west coast he couldn't understand what it was the kids were yelling at his door.
> 
> We also went Christmas carolling, (mostly to some of the older shut-ins from our congregation) and we'd be given cookies or chocolates after singing our songs.
> 
> I must be old.


I too remember "HAAALLoWEEEN AAAAAAPPLES!" ....and I remember running around with a parka and toque augmented costumes....whereever we wanted and no parents with any of the kids except for the wee ones. 

Funny thing when I took Kacey Trick or Treating for the first time...she would have been about 2-3 years old. People would open their doors to give her treats. Because they opened their doors to her, she would step in and immediately start chatting them up.....What's your Name? My name is Kacey. Do you have any pets? My Mom's a Lergic. What's your Pet's name? Do you have any kids? What are their names? Do they have any pets?....and so on and so forth...

I don't think we made it to the end of our block....:lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> You were doing trigonometry?


Maybe it wasn't a whole sin, since I missed the second 'n' :lmao:


Trig?? ... too funny!! (is that a sin??):yikes:


----------



## ComputerIdiot

macdoodle said:


> When I talk to the children around here they can't believe we went out alone, and into someone's house.... they are really shocked... and to walk to school and take a city bus... what's that all about...
> I feel as if it was a different universe I was raised in, and now.... and I guess that's about right.
> Kids don't know how to just have fun, it's as if they have lost their imaginations....
> or don't know how to exercise them..
> 
> I must be old too, but I do have some funny memories....


I agree ... and I thought it was a whole 'nother universe when my grandfather used to tell me stories about the old country! I too can remember running up and down the street, usually in the company of friends (and occasionally a parent) ringing doorbells and coming home with enough processed sugar to give a modern-day nutrionist a heart attack. 

A lot of the opportunity for children to exercise their imagination has been swaddled in the name of safety. Perhaps it's because we no longer live in small towns or villages where you know most of the people, and also we have become a very mobile society ... someone can drive into a community, swipe a kid and vanish long before anybody knows he/she has even been there. I don't deny there are adults out there -- and even occasionally other children -- who are walking menaces, but the result is that children are much more constricted than they were even in the decades since I was young. It's a shame. I have no idea how to turn it around, or even whether it can be done.



KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao:Hilarious Typo - THANKS!
> 
> I too remember "HAAALLoWEEEN AAAAAAPPLES!" ....and I remember running around with a parka and toque augmented costumes....whereever we wanted and no parents with any of the kids except for the wee ones.
> 
> Funny thing when I took Kacey Trick or Treating for the first time...she would have been about 2-3 years old. People would open their doors to give her treats. Because they opened their doors to her, she would step in and immediately start chatting them up.....What's your Name? My name is Kacey. Do you have any pets? My Mom's a Lergic. What's your Pet's name? Do you have any kids? What are their names? Do they have any pets?....and so on and so forth...
> 
> I don't think we made it to the end of our block....:lmao:


But I bet your neighbours really enjoyed it!


----------



## Dr.G.

What have I been missing???????????? All this talk of attempting to commit mortal sins and trigonometry???? Too much work keeps me out of the loop. Still, as Don correctly stated, "What happens in The Shang stays in The Shang", so none of this will come out in the morning news ......... at least not from me.

Met with our Minister of Education most of the afternoon re adult literacy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Met with our Minister of Education most of the afternoon re adult literacy.


So Marc, do they have any?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So Marc, do they have any?


Not sure what your question means, Rp. Our province might be coming out with a new adult literacy initiative so we shall see.


----------



## Rps

That sounds good. You leading?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That sounds good. You leading?


Doubtful. He just wanted to pick my brain. At times, people in government want to hear from those who have no agendas or hidden motives. I just want to see adults provided with authentic help in literacy development. He seemed to keep waiting for me to request money from him, and all I did was provide possible directions that the province might take to help with this problem. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Still, I'm sure you have gotten further along than most with this. I have often thought of literacy as the educational equivalent of mental health. It is a large and growing problem that seems to be ignored and very much under funded .... to the government it appears to be invisible. I'm glad to see that, at least, your Minister is interested.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. I pass the torch on to you folks to the west of me ............ which is, I guess, everyone else. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Still, I'm sure you have gotten further along than most with this. I have often thought of literacy as the educational equivalent of mental health. It is a large and growing problem that seems to be ignored and very much under funded .... to the government it appears to be invisible. I'm glad to see that, at least, your Minister is interested.


He is a former high school teacher and principal. Hopefully, he will put this issue on the front burner. We shall see.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Met with our Minister of Education most of the afternoon re adult literacy.


Pro'ly easier to sell adultery to politicians than adult literacy......


----------



## Rps

Hi Robert, that's how I feel here in Clarington.


----------



## Sonal

rgray said:


> Pro'ly easier to sell adultery to politicians than adult literacy......


Now to be fair, Robert, which topic do you think is more fun?


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Doubtful. He just wanted to pick my brain. At times, people in government want to hear from those who have no agendas or hidden motives. I just want to see adults provided with authentic help in literacy development.  He seemed to keep waiting for me to request money from him, and all I did was provide possible directions that the province might take to help with this problem. We shall see.


He's probably still combing over your conversation in painstaking detail, trying to figure out where the request for money was hiding ... he's sure it's in there somewhere, if only it weren't so devilishly well disguised ...


----------



## SINC

Am watching the first game of the world Series and am reminded once again why I don't like baseball anymore.

Stay tuned for my rant on mybirdie.ca first thing in the morning.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

I and my coffee will be there ...


----------



## SINC

Morning all, mybirdie.ca is up and running for the day. Now I can concentrate on tomorrow's issue. The java jug is on for early risers who need an eye opener.


----------



## SINC

Well, I see no one put any brekkie out yet so I've tossed out the Over The Hump Day goodies this morning. That of course features eggs over easy, really crisp bacon and over cooked pancakes too.


----------



## rgray

Damn it's dark at this hour - we shift clocks this weekend, right?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don. I shall make breakfast fresh when people arise. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Am watching the first game of the world Series and am reminded once again why I don't like baseball anymore.
> 
> Stay tuned for my rant on mybirdie.ca first thing in the morning.


It was a good game if you enjoy a well pitched game, Don. Give Lee credit. In the days of specialized relief pitchers, going a full nine innings for a complete game is rare, especially in a World Series game.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> He's probably still combing over your conversation in painstaking detail, trying to figure out where the request for money was hiding ... he's sure it's in there somewhere, if only it weren't so devilishly well disguised ...


Mona, I actually volunteered my services, which is where he was perplexed. Many at the university level offer their services to the government, for a fee. Still, my Council of the Federation Literacy Award was for public service, so I have a history of provinding my services on a pro bono basis. We shall see.

How are you this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Damn it's dark at this hour - we shift clocks this weekend, right?


This is what my wife tells me. Soon after the last trick or treater is tucked away in bed, I turn my clocks back an hour. Then, on Sunday, I replace the batteries in the varioius smoke detectors around the house.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don. *I shall make breakfast* fresh when people arise. Enjoy.


Marc, I guess you missed this post:



SINC said:


> Well, I see no one put any brekkie out yet so I've tossed out the Over The Hump Day goodies this morning. That of course features eggs over easy, really crisp bacon and over cooked pancakes too.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All1
Thanks Don for the great breakfast, I made whole wheat molasses bread last night, so am happy to share (I have to be honest, I ate almost 1/2 of it when it was still hot!) me bad 
As for the dark it is very quiet, I hear an owl outside calling for light enough to hunt by before he settles to sleep for the day...


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> I made whole wheat molasses bread last night, so am happy to share (I have to be honest, I ate almost 1/2 of it when it was still hot!) me bad


mmmmmmmmmmmmm whole wheat molasses bread...... recipe?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Am watching the first game of the world Series and am reminded once again why I don't like baseball anymore.
> 
> Stay tuned for my rant on mybirdie.ca first thing in the morning.


Don, if we tried to introduce baseball today I'm sure the stands would be empty, something like soccer at the pro level. But a complete game is so rare today..... you could really speed up the game by a few things, one would be to make the batter stay in the batters box, you step out it's a "strike" .... that would do it. Second, there is no such thing as a "held up swing" I don't care if the head of the bat doesn't cross the plate, you make an attempt and miss it's a strike. I used to think a limit on the number of foul balls would be a good idea, say a maximum of 10 pitches to any batter, if he can't hit it in play he's done ..... I would have to think about that though.... might take the challenge out of the game for those who like a pitching duel.


----------



## Rps

Again, Don, nice job on "mybirdie", I especially liked the runner on the building .... that would get my attention.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Again, Don, nice job on "mybirdie", I especially liked the runner on the building .... that would get my attention.


If you enjoyed that "Royals look alike" item, stay tuned rp. I've got an interesting bit coming up in the next few days about "Liz Herself" that might warrant you reading.


----------



## Rps

Great! can't wait to see it.........


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I guess you missed this post:


Didn't miss the post, Don. I just did not see that you were tossing the leftovers from OTHD breakfast. So, merci for a fresh breakfast while I read from the lastest SAP.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm whole wheat molasses bread...... recipe?


Have to confess that this is for my bread machine, hope that is ok with you, 


Water Warm___________ -------------------- 1- 1/4 Cups + 3 Tbsp.

Egg Large___________ -------------------- 1

Molasses___________ --------------------1- 1/2 Tbsp.

Honey ___________ --------------------1-1/2 Tbsp.

Butter or Marg___________-------------------- 2 Tbsp

Whole wheat flour________ -------------------- 4-1/4 Cups

Dry Milk (usually skim, but I use Buttermilk)____ 2 Tbsp

Salt--------------------------- - 1-1/2 tsp.

Active dry yeast--------------------------- 2 -1/4 tsp..
OR
bread machine/
fast rise yeast --------------------------- 2 tsp.


this is for a 2lb loaf I do have the same for a 1-1/2 lb if that is better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, if we tried to introduce baseball today I'm sure the stands would be empty, something like soccer at the pro level. But a complete game is so rare today..... you could really speed up the game by a few things, one would be to make the batter stay in the batters box, you step out it's a "strike" .... that would do it. Second, there is no such thing as a "held up swing" I don't care if the head of the bat doesn't cross the plate, you make an attempt and miss it's a strike. I used to think a limit on the number of foul balls would be a good idea, say a maximum of 10 pitches to any batter, if he can't hit it in play he's done ..... I would have to think about that though.... might take the challenge out of the game for those who like a pitching duel.


Rp, I agree that the games need to be speeded up a lot more. The one advantage for all of the delays is for TV ads ............. advantageous for the companies, NOT the viewers.

A shorter season might help, but that won't come about anytime soon. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you enjoyed that "Royals look alike" item, stay tuned rp. I've got an interesting bit coming up in the next few days about "Liz Herself" that might warrant you reading.


When Charles visits St.John's on Tuesday to start his Canadian tour, he will be visiting my wife's organization, Stella Burry Community Services, to dedicate a new house they built for low-income housing. She will be presenting him with a tea pot made by SBCS students. Luckily, Princess Anne did not ask Charles to bring her back one of our doxies, since Anne is trying to breed dorgies (corgi-dachshund hybrids).


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I agree that the games need to be speeded up a lot more. The one advantage for all of the delays is for TV ads ............. advantageous for the companies, NOT the viewers.
> 
> A shorter season might help, but that won't come about anytime soon. tptptptp


Hi Marc, yeah I agree on the season .... have I missed something when did we jump to late October and early November?


----------



## Dr.G.

The season is stretched out to allow for more travel coast to coast. New playoff format adds more time and thus, we are into November.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## macdoodle

Good Morning Sonal, 
How does your day look??


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The season is stretched out to allow for more travel coast to coast. New playoff format adds more time and thus, we are into November.


One of the things I really like is the Inter-league play, do you think that is a contributing factor in the longer season? Personally I would never get a chance to see the Dodgers [ unless in a WS with the Jays ] without it. But it seems illogical that they would allow the season to drag so long ... in the smaller markets for baseball they usually have other sports to compete with the dollar. It will certainly hurt them in the long run.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Sonal and Leslie , how are you today. I've got some minor plumbing to due today so if you hear this loud roar in your areas and a substantial drop in water pressure, it's me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> One of the things I really like is the Inter-league play, do you think that is a contributing factor in the longer season? Personally I would never get a chance to see the Dodgers [ unless in a WS with the Jays ] without it. But it seems illogical that they would allow the season to drag so long ... in the smaller markets for baseball they usually have other sports to compete with the dollar. It will certainly hurt them in the long run.


As a purist, I am not in favor of the idea of interleague play or the designated hitter. As a fan, I like both moves.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> As a purist, I am not in favor of the idea of interleague play or the designated hitter. As a fan, I like both moves.


You know what would be interesting Marc, is to find out if there is a difference in complete games between the leagues? Just wondering if there is a difference, one might think the American League would have more due to the DH, but I bet it may be surprising . I think MLB should schedule more like the NFL, I bet they would be able to keep the Inter-league [ as many seem against it ] and shorten the season.

I think their approach is in a 10 year cycle you meet ever team in the entire league, rather than the way the Inter-league is now: I know Yanks/Mets and Cubs/Sox appears to be a natural, but what if you are in Seattle, Toronto, KC, or the Dodgers.

They have to pull at least 10 games or play days out of the season.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

How are you all? Everybody doing well, I hope?

Thanks for breakfast Don - off to check out St. Albert's Place in a few...

mmmmmm - Molasses bread - I will have a piece please Leslie and thanks for the recipe. I have a bread machine and will certainly try it. 

I have been trying to duplicate a recipe for molasses bran muffins that I had many years ago when I worked downtown. A little Mom & Pop shop near my office made and sold these huge soft and tasty bran muffins and I just loved them. I did ask for the recipe, but they said that there wasn't one and that grandma made them at home and brought them in every day. I've come close to them, but somehow, they are not quite the same. Tsk! Grandmas and their secret ingredients!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you today.


----------



## Sonal

Looks like a busy day.

Off to the Tribunal this afternoon to deal with a tenant. Should be a pretty straightforward thing, but it's still a pain to have to go.


----------



## macdoodle

I have an old recipe book (1940's) that my mother used, I will look and see if there is a recipe for molasses muffins, I can ask around too, there are a lot of 'grandmas' around, who knows?? 

I always use black strap 'lasses, it has the deepest flavour! 

i also have the most interesting oatmeal cookie recipe from an 80 year old who got it from her mother, they are very crunchy if you don't care for the softer kind, most interesting, I will be doing a little experimenting with it too, it would be a great base for my home made Almond Rocca (made with pecans)  
I only make it at Christmastime, because once I make it I cannot seem to get it into the packages, it keeps falling in my mouth! :lmao:


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Mona, I actually volunteered my services, which is where he was perplexed. Many at the university level offer their services to the government, for a fee. Still, my Council of the Federation Literacy Award was for public service, so I have a history of provinding my services on a pro bono basis. We shall see.
> 
> How are you this morning?


Hi Marc. Not too well, I'm afraid, partly because I am heading off to take a mid-term for which I am ill-prepared ... oh well. Can only do my best and make sure this doesn't happen again. How's the day going for you so far?


----------



## macdoodle

Anyone here had a look at the new iMac?? 27 inch screen??? starting to look bigger than my TV and I can't sit close to it or I will get eyestrain .... the screen I have now almost does that .... thinking about wireless keyboard etc. 
but then I would have to put my glasses on to see and I never can find them when I need them ... :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

[email protected] this is what I got today....


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Hi Marc. Not too well, I'm afraid, partly because I am heading off to take a mid-term for which I am ill-prepared ... oh well. Can only do my best and make sure this doesn't happen again. How's the day going for you so far?


Well, do your best, Mona. That is all that can be asked of anyone. We shall see.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Sonal said:


> Looks like a busy day.
> 
> Off to the Tribunal this afternoon to deal with a tenant. Should be a pretty straightforward thing, but it's still a pain to have to go.


Hope all goes well for you, Sonal!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Looks like a busy day.
> 
> Off to the Tribunal this afternoon to deal with a tenant. Should be a pretty straightforward thing, but it's still a pain to have to go.


Good luck, Sonal. I shall have a fresh pot of Sonal Special awaiting for you when you return.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Looks like a busy day.
> 
> Off to the Tribunal this afternoon to deal with a tenant. Should be a pretty straightforward thing, but it's still a pain to have to go.


Hope all goes well Sonal, thumbs up for your success!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How are you today.


Just fine thanks - Should be a good day for me. ...it's my 49th BD today and hubby is treating me to lunch downtown at a restaurant I've been wanting to try...Then home to complete the 2 self portraits for homework (due Saturday) and then perhaps I'll play in the kitchen and see what else I can create. 


Sonal said:


> Looks like a busy day.
> 
> Off to the Tribunal this afternoon to deal with a tenant. Should be a pretty straightforward thing, but it's still a pain to have to go.


Good luck Sonal - hope it's as straightforward as you anticipate it will be. 


macdoodle said:


> Anyone here had a look at the new iMac?? 27 inch screen??? starting to look bigger than my TV and I can't sit close to it or I will get eyestrain .... the screen I have now almost does that .... thinking about wireless keyboard etc.
> but then I would have to put my glasses on to see and I never can find them when I need them ... :lmao:


Yep - I have a 30" Cinema display - I had to get my bi-focals ground with a wider than usual focal point in order for me to see the whole screen in focus. 
Re your glasses - have you looked on top of your head? That's where I usually eventually find mine after a bit of searching. 


macdoodle said:


> [email protected] this is what I got today....


Hmmm - can't get this linky to work. ??? It sends me to an email screen. ???

Hahah...Don - I find the Koi "drinking milk" story in St. Albert's Place incredible. Fish don't drink, not even water and need solids to grab in order to "swallow"...Most of the milk would pass through their gills????I imagine that would hurt just as much as the time I snorted milk through my nose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday, Kim. Be sure to come to your party here at The Cafe Chez Marc this evening.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Birthday Kim!

And thanks everyone--heading off now.


----------



## macdoodle

Apple Canada

hopefully this will work 
and yes i do find them on my head at times, and wonder how they got there ..


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Just fine thanks - Should be a good day for me. ...it's my 49th BD today and hubby is treating me to lunch downtown at a restaurant I've been wanting to try...Then home to complete the 2 self portraits for homework (due Saturday) and then perhaps I'll play in the kitchen and see what else I can create.
> 
> .AHHH, the magic age,  all your hidden potential will now begin to spill forth, and you will be amazed at what you create.... :clap:
> 
> Very happy birthday to you, and have lobster!! :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Happy birthday, Kim. Be sure to come to your party here at The Cafe Chez Marc this evening.





Sonal said:


> Happy Birthday Kim!
> 
> And thanks everyone--heading off now.





macdoodle said:


> KC4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just fine thanks - Should be a good day for me. ...it's my 49th BD today and hubby is treating me to lunch downtown at a restaurant I've been wanting to try...Then home to complete the 2 self portraits for homework (due Saturday) and then perhaps I'll play in the kitchen and see what else I can create.
> 
> .AHHH, the magic age,  all your hidden potential will now begin to spill forth, and you will be amazed at what you create.... :clap:
> 
> Very happy birthday to you, and have lobster!! :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all - and heading out to lunch I go.....It might be lobster..we'll see.
Click to expand...


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hahah...Don - I find the Koi "drinking milk" story in St. Albert's Place incredible. Fish don't drink, not even water and need solids to grab in order to "swallow"...Most of the milk would pass through their gills????I imagine that would hurt just as much as the time I snorted milk through my nose.


Now how did I know you would comment on THAT story? 

Happy BD by the way, you youngster you! I just know that was a typo and it's really 39. Right?


----------



## Rps

Happy Birthday Kim. I remember when I was 49 ..... vaguely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Happy Birthday Kim. I remember when I was 49 ..... vaguely.


Yes, those were the good old days for some of us ............... long, long ago.


----------



## macdoodle

Were they? I don't remember ..:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes .............. the good old days ............... when things were far less complex than they are today.


----------



## Dreambird

Happy Birthday Kim !!!

Lobster... ummm... *drool**... I'm jealous! But it's your BD so you enjoy yourself, you deserve all the pampering you get. I hope you have the best day ever and the coming year is also the best ever...


----------



## Dreambird

I don't believe I've said "Hi" or "welcome to the forum" to Macdoodle yet so... 

Hi Macdoodle and welcme to the forum!!! I hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## macdoodle

[QUOTE I've got some minor plumbing to due today so if you hear this loud roar in your areas and a substantial drop in water pressure, it's me.[/QUOTE]

Not a loud roar, but water leaking, tiny wee drops.... got it fixed no problem, wrentches are good to have around every ten or fifteen years...... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. We were going to have some Newfoundland lobster for Kim's surprise party this evening at The Cafe Chez Marc. Now I shall have to release them back into the ocean. Such is Life. 

How are you today?


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> How are you all? Everybody doing well, I hope?
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Don - off to check out St. Albert's Place in a few...
> 
> mmmmmm - Molasses bread - I will have a piece please Leslie and thanks for the recipe. I have a bread machine and will certainly try it.
> 
> I have been trying to duplicate a recipe for molasses bran muffins that I had many years ago when I worked downtown. A little Mom & Pop shop near my office made and sold these huge soft and tasty bran muffins and I just loved them. I did ask for the recipe, but they said that there wasn't one and that grandma made them at home and brought them in every day. I've come close to them, but somehow, they are not quite the same. Tsk! Grandmas and their secret ingredients!


you might find your muffins here,

Cooks.com - 

I hope this helps, I have made the ones with molasses and apple ... very tasty.....

if it doesn't work google cooks .com and go to molasses muffins, there are a ton of them....

I am still going to look in yea olde recipe book, who knows what will be there.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone!

HAAPPPY BIRRRTHDAAY TOOOO YOUUU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUU
HAPPYYYY BIRRRTHDAAAYY DEAR KIMMMMM
HAPPYYYY BIRRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUU

Hey Kim, enjoy your lunch with the hubby! Does he have anything else planned for ya? HOW ABOUT A WEEKEND GETAWAY! OR A SHOPPING TRIP! No wait, he's probably saving towards next year!


----------



## Sonal

Back from the Tribunal. Tenant didn't show, so I win by default.


----------



## macdoodle

Dreambird said:


> I don't believe I've said "Hi" or "welcome to the forum" to Macdoodle yet so...
> 
> Hi Macdoodle and welcme to the forum!!! I hope you enjoy yourself here.


Hello Dreambird, I thank you for your welcome.... 

I went to check out your shop, and there are a lot of beautiful things there, I thoroughly enjoyed my visit, keep up the good work. :clap:


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Now how did I know you would comment on THAT story?
> 
> Happy BD by the way, you youngster you! I just know that was a typo and it's really 39. Right?





Rps said:


> Happy Birthday Kim. I remember when I was 49 ..... vaguely.


Thanks Guys! No typo -it's really only one away from the big 5 Ohhhh! 

Don - lunch was at the newly re-invented La Caille. I know you are familiar with La Callie from your business lunches in the past. 

It's now called Q Haute (at least the upstairs is) and I like it much better than the old La Caille. Q is much less snooty and pretentious...and the food, for the most part, is just as good. I didn't have lobster - instead opting for a good ol' pork chop which was perfectly prepared with a fig sauce.

The soup was a little too weird for me though (and I am known to usually enjoy the fringe elements of cuisine) ...after all the recent talk in the Shang about Leek and Potato soup - I was delighted to see it as the SOTD. 

I enjoyed the crisp fried leek garnish, but didn't relish the slithers of raw beef tenderloin plopped in the middle. I did eat it - but I definitely wouldn't order it again. tptptptp Plus the basic soup itself was bland.


----------



## Rps

Hello all: Just thinking about getting older and what my life is like now that I am retired .... so I thought I would share:


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Happy Birthday Kim !!!
> 
> Lobster... ummm... *drool**... I'm jealous! But it's your BD so you enjoy yourself, you deserve all the pampering you get. I hope you have the best day ever and the coming year is also the best ever...


Thank you ! No lobster yet - but I hear there is going to be some at the Shang party later today!


macdoodle said:


> you might find your muffins here,
> 
> Cooks.com -
> 
> I hope this helps, I have made the ones with molasses and apple ... very tasty.....
> 
> if it doesn't work google cooks .com and go to molasses muffins, there are a ton of them....
> 
> I am still going to look in yea olde recipe book, who knows what will be there.



Awesome - Thanks - I'll look through and see if I see any with any secret ingredients that I may have been missing...


sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> HAAPPPY BIRRRTHDAAY TOOOO YOUUU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUU
> HAPPYYYY BIRRRTHDAAAYY DEAR KIMMMMM
> HAPPYYYY BIRRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUU
> 
> Hey Kim, enjoy your lunch with the hubby! Does he have anything else planned for ya? HOW ABOUT A WEEKEND GETAWAY! OR A SHOPPING TRIP! No wait, he's probably saving towards next year!


Oh - and very well sung too, thanks.... A "get out of shopping" card would be a better gift for me - I am not an avid shopper - unless it's for groceries!


Sonal said:


> Back from the Tribunal. Tenant didn't show, so I win by default.


Woot! Congrats! That WAS straightforward...


----------



## Rps

Sorry about that the video didn't up load.....


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Diane. We were going to have some Newfoundland lobster for Kim's surprise party this evening at The Cafe Chez Marc. Now I shall have to release them back into the ocean. Such is Life.



Come baaaaack! Come baaaack!!!
(Line from Titanic)


----------



## macdoodle

welcome back from your 'date'  no matter if you had lobster, Marc will have some at your party tonight, and I shall bring the fresh drawn garlic butter, nothing says lovin' to a lobster like garlic butter! (JMHO) 

I also love it on french fries, since I only eat those when I go out, and that is rare, it is a real treat for me.

I have converted many waiters and waitresses over the years, they try it and are pleasantly surprised.


----------



## macdoodle

Re read Marc's post .... you mean you sent them back to that cold cold ocean, when they could have snuggled into a warm warm pot????  

What WERE you thinking .... :lmao:

well garlic goes on bread and that goes with spaghetti, how does italian sound.

Perhaps some shrimp in garlic, would appease??


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Woot! Congrats! That WAS straightforward...


I miss the old days where if the tenant didn't send in a form saying that they were going to be there, it was assumed they would not show up and I could win by default without actually attending.

Waited 2.5 hours for a 5-minute hearing. Such is life.


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> well garlic goes on bread and that goes with spaghetti, how does italian sound.


Haha! How? 



+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






(he sings again at approx the 8 minute mark )


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I miss the old days where if the tenant didn't send in a form saying that they were going to be there, it was assumed they would not show up and I could win by default without actually attending.
> 
> Waited 2.5 hours for a 5-minute hearing. Such is life.


One wonders why they do not still have that system? I'm guessing it is because it is an administrative load for the judicial system - so they transferred the burden to the public...same as not being given a time for a hearing...just a date and if you wish to participate - you are forced to wait until your turn comes up - if it even does that day.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> One wonders why they do not still have that system? I'm guessing it is because it is an administrative load for the judicial system - so they transferred the burden to the public...same as not being given a time for a hearing...just a date and if you wish to participate - you are forced to wait until your turn comes up - if it even does that day.


It's a much bigger load for the judicial system to have hearings for everything.

I believe the argument for the change was that it would help give the any tenants facing eviction every possible chance to avoid it.

Ontario is the most tenant-friendly province by far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Back from the Tribunal. Tenant didn't show, so I win by default.


"It's not whether you win or lose, but how you play the game." Kudos, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Come baaaaack! Come baaaack!!!
> (Line from Titanic)


Sorry, those lobsters were set free ............. with a smile on their faces. So, we shall have grilled cheese sandwiches ............... served on our private jet which will take you and a dozen friends to sunny Hawaii. Interested? Happy birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Re read Marc's post .... you mean you sent them back to that cold cold ocean, when they could have snuggled into a warm warm pot????
> 
> What WERE you thinking .... :lmao:
> 
> well garlic goes on bread and that goes with spaghetti, how does italian sound.
> 
> Perhaps some shrimp in garlic, would appease??


Sorry. Still, if you are one of the lucky dozen, you shall have grilled cheese sandwiches ................... in Hawaii. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I miss the old days where if the tenant didn't send in a form saying that they were going to be there, it was assumed they would not show up and I could win by default without actually attending.
> 
> Waited 2.5 hours for a 5-minute hearing. Such is life.


Such a waste of time.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, those lobsters were set free ............. with a smile on their faces. So, we shall have grilled cheese sandwiches ............... served on our private jet which will take you and a dozen friends to sunny Hawaii. Interested? Happy birthday.


Woot! Yep - let them crusty crustaceans go! 

And let all my ehMac peeps go too (to Hawaii!) 

ALOHAAAA!

P.S. maybe we can have some pineapple with those Grilled Cheezers??:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, you may have whatever you want, so long as you also have grilled cheese sandwiches. The plane is being loaned to us by Honest Greg's Grilled Cheese Emporium. We are going to go coast to coast to coast here in Canada, picking up your dozen lucky friends here in The Shang (don't include me, in that I have to navigate the plane next to Honest Greg and his co-pilot, Honest Ed). So, make your choice and let's fly away to paradise ...................... and some warmer temps.

PS -- Don't worry if you are a few people over the limit of a dozen, in that we won't be carrying any winter clothes, so the load on the plane is lessened, enabling you to bring along more friends. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Can I get a grilled cheese on whole grain bread with chedder, dijon mustard and heirloom tomatoes?


----------



## Rps

Sonal, if you are going to get one of those sandwiches you have to use Air Harold coming to Toronto. Air Harold's motto used to be " we wing it".


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Sonal, if you are going to get one of those sandwiches you have to use Air Harold coming to Toronto. Air Harold's motto used to be " we wing it".


Is Air Harold related to Bargain Harold's?


----------



## Rps

Sonal, same sort of deal. In the old days of Q107 they used to have fake travel ads with Air Harold ... that was a long time ago ...... I guess that's why time flies.......


----------



## KC4

I choose any and all my Shang friends that want to come along! 

I see Marc is navigating, Sonal has joined us, I will be happily Stewarding (would you like a straw, umbrella or both with your Pina Colada?) and Kacey :love2: s both Hawaii and Grilled cheese with pineapple, so she will surely be flying Shang Air to Hawaii too...
I think we'll need at least a couple of Doxies for security too. 

Who else is "in"??


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Sonal, same sort of deal. In the old days of Q107 they used to have fake travel ads with Air Harold ... that was a long time ago ...... I guess that's why time flies.......


Must be before my time, since I listen to Q107... mind you, as I understand it, the music hasn't changed at all....


----------



## Rps

Yeah Sonal, that was way before Keith Richards was using his walker on stage.


----------



## KC4

I'm looking forward to a big group expedition! 

It reminds me of the time I travelled with a large choir (58) to Vancouver for Expo 86. 
We were the entertainment at one of the pavilions.

Taxiing down the runway to take-off at the airport in Calgary, suddenly one among us broke out in the "Up, up and Away" song ...and the entire choir joined in... in loud multipart harmony. I think we startled the remainder of the passengers at first (they later cheered and applauded), but then the pilot came on over the PA system laughing, thanking us and announcing to the rest of the passengers who we were and correcting that we were really flying in a 747 and not actually a balloon. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

I'm in, I guess if we are flying you could say we are Shang high!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Can I get a grilled cheese on whole grain bread with chedder, dijon mustard and heirloom tomatoes?


Yes. You may have anything you want, just so long as you also order a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm in, I guess if we are flying you could say we are Shang high!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Who else is "in"??" Kim, you need to get more people or we shall be awash in grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## macdoodle

I'll gladly give up your lobster for a grilled cheese and warmer weather.... :clap:

I will bring my suntan lotion, so I don't get as red as those lobsters from a warm warm pot! :lmao: There will be enough for everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I'll gladly give up your lobster for a grilled cheese and warmer weather.... :clap:
> 
> I will bring my suntan lotion, so I don't get as red as those lobsters from a warm warm pot! :lmao: There will be enough for everyone.


Leslie, if Kim says you can be part of the group, welcome aboard.


----------



## macdoodle

Do you call this trip a Shang Grill A loha ??


----------



## SINC

Me? Being allergic to both seafood and restaurants, I'm gonna hang out and look after The Shang.


----------



## Rps

Now that's cute Leslie .... but if we keep making jokes like this the rest may sue for pun-ative damages.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Do you call this trip a Shang Grill A loha ??


Good one, Leslie. You and Rp can be the headliners at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club in Maui.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Me? Being allergic to both seafood and restaurants, I'm gonna hang out and look after The Shang.


I don't know Don, doesn't beer have all the food groups......?


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Forecast: Honolulu, Hawaii - The Weather Network

Here is where we land.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Now that's cute Leslie .... but if we keep making jokes like this the rest may sue for pun-ative damages.


Good one :clap: I do admit that is a possibility, hard not to though, when the universe tickles your 'punny' bone! :lmao:


----------



## ComputerIdiot

*Happy birthday Kim! Hope you are having a wonderful day!*



Sonal said:


> Back from the Tribunal. Tenant didn't show, so I win by default.


Congratulations, although it must've been annoying to sit around waiting and then have them not show up at all. Some people ...



KC4 said:


> Come baaaaack! Come baaaack!!!
> (Line from Titanic)


:lmao:



Rps said:


> Yeah Sonal, that was way before Keith Richards was using his walker on stage.


*mwa-ha-ha-haaaa* Oooh, that's evil ... but really, really funny ... beejacon

------------------------------------

I know my exam didn't go as well as it should have (had I been better prepared) but I also suspect it didn't go as poorly as I feared it might, so it evens out in the end ...

One more mid-term to go!! :clap:

Am off now for a hamburger and perhaps even a drink at my favourite restaurant ...


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Leslie. You and Rp can be the headliners at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club in Maui.


I don't think I would be good at stand up comedy.... sit down maybe


----------



## Rps

Leslie the best lines I ever heard was from a friend of mine who just came back from the then USSR. I asked him about his trip and the sites and he began to tell of all the things he saw, such as the housing, markets, that sort of thing, we then asked him if he saw the Kremlin and he said yes, then what about Lenin's Tomb, and he said "no, after all it's just another Russian plot".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Leslie the best lines I ever heard was from a friend of mine who just came back from the then USSR. I asked him about his trip and the sites and he began to tell of all the things he saw, such as the housing, markets, that sort of thing, we then asked him if he saw the Kremlin and he said yes, then what about Lenin's Tomb, and he said "no, after all it's just another Russian plot".


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ComputerIdiot

*aaaaarrrrrggghhhh!!*


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> *aaaaarrrrrggghhhh!!*


That was a good one, Mona.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> That was a good one, Mona.



Thanks Marc. I wanted to say something about cruel and unusual pun-ishment but I think somebody beat me to it ...


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Leslie the best lines I ever heard was from a friend of mine who just came back from the then USSR. I asked him about his trip and the sites and he began to tell of all the things he saw, such as the housing, markets, that sort of thing, we then asked him if he saw the Kremlin and he said yes, then what about Lenin's Tomb, and he said "no, after all it's just another Russian plot".


That is hilarious!! Love it!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

That's okay Mona, we who enjoy puns have thick skins and are steely eyed ... you can say we have a vitreous humour.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Thanks Marc. I wanted to say something about cruel and unusual pun-ishment but I think somebody beat me to it ...


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

We have a reserved pool spot with free bar service waiting for us.


----------



## Rps

So Marc, this isn't St. John's?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So Marc, this isn't St. John's?


Not quite!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Wow is that cruise ship tall. Can we see MUN in this shot, I was in Sydney last summer and their harbour looked very similar .... but I think St. John's looks much bigger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow is that cruise ship tall. Can we see MUN in this shot, I was in Sydney last summer and their harbour looked very similar .... but I think St. John's looks much bigger.



Yes, that is a cruise ship. MUN is just above the cruise ship. It is the light colored buildings above the cruise ship.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to watch the ballgame. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Look at how many views The Shang thread has received prior to this posting. Wow.

1,499,108


----------



## Rps

I bet it is impressive when one of those comes in .... We had an office for our St. Catharines operations, which we called the Black Box, it was right on the Welland Canal ... I mean not 20 feet from it. On year Jacques C and his ship went through, you could feel the building tip toward the canal as everyone ran to the window to see it. Big boat!


----------



## Sonal

Somewhere, I have a button that I think a lot of you all deserve.

"Incorrigible punster. Do not incorrige."


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> That's okay Mona, we who enjoy puns have thick skins and are steely eyed ... you can say we have a vitreous humour.


 If I'd known I was coming back to this, I definitely would've had a second glass of wine with dinner .... :lmao:



Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. I want to watch the ballgame. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight, Marc. Hope the best team wins! 



Sonal said:


> Somewhere, I have a button that I think a lot of you all deserve.
> 
> "Incorrigible punster. Do not incorrige."


Love it!


----------



## macdoodle

Here is a recipe for Molasses /bran muffins from 1942..... 

Hope it is what you are looking for ...


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. I want to watch the ballgame. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight Marc, 
Hope your team wins... the Red and White one wasn't it?? (shang colours!)


----------



## Sonal

Good night everyone.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Somewhere, I have a button that I think a lot of you all deserve.
> 
> "Incorrigible punster. Do not incorrige."


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


macdoodle said:


> Here is a recipe for Molasses /bran muffins from 1942.....
> 
> Hope it is what you are looking for ...


Woot! Thanks - I will give it a try and report my findings!


Cool pics of St. John's Marc! I don't think I have ever seen it before! 


Thanks for all the Birthday Fun Gang!:clap::clap:
XOOXOXO

Goodnight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made our famous "TGIF Breakfast" for all of you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I bet it is impressive when one of those comes in .... We had an office for our St. Catharines operations, which we called the Black Box, it was right on the Welland Canal ... I mean not 20 feet from it. On year Jacques C and his ship went through, you could feel the building tip toward the canal as everyone ran to the window to see it. Big boat!


True. Then, 5000 people get off of the boat and roam around St.John's for the day. It is a great boost for the city and good for the tourists and crew to get out and stretch their legs prior to going back across the Atlantic or having just crossed the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Goodnight Marc,
> Hope your team wins... the Red and White one wasn't it?? (shang colours!)


Leslie, I have been rooting for the Yankees (not really my team, but at least they are from New York City), and their colors are blue pinstripes.


----------



## Dr.G.

I want to apologize to all of you who did not get on our plane for Hawaii. I, as the navigator, take full responsibility. As you can see by the sign post, I was to tell Honest Greg to head west to pick up our Nova Scotia contingent .................... and I goofed. We took the wrong turn, and I am now sitting in a pub in Dublin, Ireland. Still, we exchanged all of our grilled cheese sandwiches for pints of beer, so we are feeling no pain or jetlag. Such is Life. I shall be home soon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, that person making your TGIF breakfast is my evil twin brother craM. We bring him out of the attic just before Halloween each year.


----------



## Dr.G.

1,501,009 visits to The Shang thread. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc.

With over 1.5 million views, I'm just on the cusp of 1,000 posts in the Shang. It's been a record-breaking few days.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc!

I trust you didn't drink too much Guinness ale at Paddy's ale house! You'll be so addled by now and don't forget to face due west for your trip home and you'll eventually find The Rock!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Sonal!

I hear you had an easy day at the Tribunal yesterday! If only all the tenants pull no shows! Then you'll be cruising for your paycheque and enjoying your evenings at home with no interruptions.  Yeah, dream on right Sonal?


----------



## sharonmac09

Over 1.5 million views here?!!!! So that works out to approximately 200,000 views per year in the shang. Holy Mackeral !!!!!!


----------



## Sonal

Yeah, that would be great, Sharon. I'd take 'em all in on trumped up issues and get rid of 'em all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just finished up today's edition of mybirdie.ca. rp, the Queen Elizabeth oddity item is included in today's issue for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning Marc.
> 
> With over 1.5 million views, I'm just on the cusp of 1,000 posts in the Shang. It's been a record-breaking few days.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today? 

Enjoy the "cusp" -- it's a great view.

I sent out a notice to "befriend" you in ehMacLand but have not received a reply. Did you not get it .................. or are we just no longer friends?:-(

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc!
> 
> I trust you didn't drink too much Guinness ale at Paddy's ale house! You'll be so addled by now and don't forget to face due west for your trip home and you'll eventually find The Rock!


Morning, Sharon. I am currently over the Atlantic Ocean enroute back to NL. Strange day. Still, we are flying into the sun, so it should be a sunny cool day in St.John's. I have a case of Guinness for everyone who wants some ................. and some left over grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you today?
> 
> Enjoy the "cusp" -- it's a great view.
> 
> I sent out a notice to "befriend" you in ehMacLand but have not received a reply. Did you not get it .................. or are we just no longer friends?:-(
> 
> Paix, mon amie.


Speaking of which Marc, I have you on my user page data as a friend, but you don't have me as one on yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Elizabeth's son, Charles, will be in St.John's on Monday for the first leg of his Canadian tour. Instead of staying in Government House, which we keep for the royals when they visit and is where our Lt. Governor resides, they are staying in a fancy B&B here in town. Go figure.


----------



## Sonal

I have a few friend requests, including yours, Marc.... I haven't replied to any of them yet.


----------



## Sonal

There... now I am friends with everyone who wants to be friends with me.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast craM! Hope there's no "tricks" in the oatmeal this morning! beejacon!

I ate way too much yesterday XX) and will keep my consumables to a bare minimum today in hope of recovery. Those grilled cheese sammies where awesome though!Hmmm...maaybe just one more for lunch...

Off to mybirdie.ca to see what's going on there, then next to a meeting and then if that doesn't go too long - back at the homework....

Anybody seen Garrett lately? 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, guess I missed you. Well have a good day and maybe we can all chat later this evening.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Working from home this morning and will he heading into the office after lunch.

TGIF and Happy Halloween to all... I am going old school and buying a white blanket, cut some eye holes out and a ghost I shall be!


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, rp and Steve. Thanks Kim for the heads up on the bad link on mybirdie.ca this morning, it is fixed now. Not sure what happened as it looked OK so all I did was upload it again and it worked. Go figure.

Did you see the Queen bit rp? I never thought of it before, but it is amazing.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all,
seems I am late for TGIF breakfast  however for those of you who like a bit of sweet after breakfast, there are cinnamon 
pinwheels in the dining room, they have got pecans in them in case anyone is allergic, but no peanuts.... 

Hope you had a good trip to the emerald Isle Marc, and as for the team, (the blue one) I wish you all the best. 


Will check out mybirdie Sinc, before I get on with my day, it seems to be off and running without me this morning. :lmao:

Grab a cinnamon as you head out , keep it for lunch if you wish..... 
Good day to you all....


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, rp and Steve. Thanks Kim for the heads up on the bad link on mybirdie.ca this morning, it is fixed now. Not sure what happened as it looked OK so all I did was upload it again and it worked. Go figure.
> 
> Did you see the Queen bit rp? I never thought of it before, but it is amazing.


Hi Don, yes I did see it. LBJ looks like the only one she missed. But that is quite a record. Say did you get the email I sent you on growing old?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, yes I did see it. LBJ looks like the only one she missed. But that is quite a record. Say did you get the email I sent you on growing old?


I sure did rp and some of the shots are filed for future use. I had used many of them before, but there were some newer ones in the e-mail that I cherry picked. Many thanks.


----------



## macdoodle

Went and had a look at the Queen, those are wonderful shots, how did you find them all?

Really nice... a walk down memory lane, hard to believe she has been around so long, I barely remember her father.


----------



## macdoodle

thought you might like to go bowling tonight!!

http-//www.brandextract.com/catbowling


----------



## Dr.G.

Got on line for my H1N1 shot at 1130AM. Just got home at 630PM. Long lines, but amazingly, not chaotic. Things were hectic but orderly. Sadly, NL has one of the greatest acceptance rates for the vaccine in the country, but our weekly supplies will run out by Sunday. So, clinics will have people wanting the shot, but no vaccines until Wed. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of which Marc, I have you on my user page data as a friend, but you don't have me as one on yours.


Don, you are on my list of friends. Strange.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Got on line for my H1N1 shot at 1130AM. Just got home at 630PM. Long lines, but amazingly, not chaotic. Things were hectic but orderly. Sadly, NL has one of the greatest acceptance rates for the vaccine in the country, but our weekly supplies will run out by Sunday. So, clinics will have people wanting the shot, but no vaccines until Wed. We shall see.


Yes, we had heard that here that you did not have any riots and such, I guess that just goes to show that St. John's habours no ill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, we had heard that here that you did not have any riots and such, I guess that just goes to show that St. John's habours no ill.


Yes, we were lucky ............ but we shall run out of vaccines sometime tomorrow or Sunday.

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - Swine flu shots begin for high-risk groups


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Got on line for my H1N1 shot at 1130AM. Just got home at 630PM. Long lines, but amazingly, not chaotic. Things were hectic but orderly. Sadly, NL has one of the greatest acceptance rates for the vaccine in the country, but our weekly supplies will run out by Sunday. So, clinics will have people wanting the shot, but no vaccines until Wed. We shall see.


Brock has just sent out a mass e-mail (and announced on its home page) that the H1N1 vaccination clinic scheduled for Monday's Health Fair has now been scaled back due to -- you guessed it! -- a shortage of the vaccine ...

They will no concentrate on immunizing only those who are high-risk; anyone else who had booked an appointment will not be immunized until supplies are replenished (hopefully in about two weeks).

Oh well. I have my appointment for my regular flu shot and will just have to wait and see what develops with the H1N1 shot. The local YMCA was supposed to have a clinic on Nov. 3, but it, like all others in the region, will be prioritized. A news item says it may take until January to get everybody vaccinated ... by which point I think many will have given up or forgotten about it.


----------



## Rps

Hi Mona and Marc, I've had my regular flu shot last week. I remember a few years ago our local Pontiac Buick dealer had a drive through clinic. You pulled up to the service bay doors, drove in , filled out the forms, had the shot, parked the car , had cookies and orange juice, Timmies coffee and do-nuts, looked at a few new vehicles and left. It was great. We actually had a few buses pull in and everyone got their shots. It was the fastest and easiest shots I have ever had. So the next year the dealer wanted to do it again and guess what .... the local health branch wouldn't allow it .... evidently it was too successful and well organised!


----------



## Dr.G.

My doctor had her regular flu clinic last week, but she suggested that I get the H1N1 instead, in that I was nearly hospitalized the one time I got the regular flu, but she felt that I would most certainly be hospitalized with respiratory problems with this flu.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> Hi Mona and Marc, I've had my regular flu shot last week. I remember a few years ago our local Pontiac Buick dealer had a drive through clinic. You pulled up to the service bay doors, drove in , filled out the forms, had the shot, parked the car , had cookies and orange juice, Timmies coffee and do-nuts, looked at a few new vehicles and left. It was great. We actually had a few buses pull in and everyone got their shots. It was the fastest and easiest shots I have ever had. So the next year the dealer wanted to do it again and guess what .... the local health branch wouldn't allow it .... evidently it was too successful and well organised!


Well, of course! Nothing offends professionals like success by an amateur!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> My doctor had her regular flu clinic last week, but she suggested that I get the H1N1 instead, in that I was nearly hospitalized the one time I got the regular flu, but she felt that I would most certainly be hospitalized with respiratory problems with this flu.


I can see that, but you also probably get Teachers Disease: 30 students = 30 colds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I can see that, but you also probably get Teachers Disease: 30 students = 30 colds.



I actually was healthy when I taught in a grade school classroom. It was teaching university students in the Winter semester that would give me a cold. XX)


----------



## MLeh

Sorry to interrupt the H1N1 vaccine discussion (I had to check and make sure I was in the right thread for a moment), but I thought a few people here might appreciate hearing about my daughter's costume for a party she's going to tonight:

She's dressed as a zombie. She's wearing a sign that says 'Latin'.
.
.
.
.
.

She's a dead language.

We now return you to your regular programming.

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I am again going trick or treating in my normal street clothes .............. and when asked what I am dressed up as, I merely reply "Someone who is too old to go trick or treating."


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Elaine. :lmao:

I was thinking of taking one of the doxies with the phrase "Cave canem" (Beware of the dog) on a little sign, but felt that it was not in the spirit of Halloween.

You should go with your daughter as an angel with the sign "Dum spiro, spero" (While I breathe, I hope.).


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone else going trick or treating?????????????? Or, maybe we should just have a party here in The Shang???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone else going trick or treating?????????????? Or, maybe we should just have a party here in The Shang???


Uh, sorry Marc, but Halloween isn't until tomorrow night.


----------



## MLeh

Tonight it's a just a costume party.  Trick or treating tomorrow.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone else going trick or treating?????????????? Or, maybe we should just have a party here in The Shang???


I'm 'rescuing' a friend who does not want to go trick-or-treating with a relative's child.  She and I and a third friend are going to dinner at a Vietnamese restaurant and then coffee at Starbucks.

Am watching a fascinating short series on the internet about Ancient Warriors - The Highlanders. It focuses primarily on the Campbells and the MacDougalls (spelling of that latter name may not be correct ...) and Robert the Bruce.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you are on my list of friends. Strange.


:lmao:Yes, he IS a little strange at times... 


MLeh said:


> Sorry to interrupt the H1N1 vaccine discussion (I had to check and make sure I was in the right thread for a moment), but I thought a few people here might appreciate hearing about my daughter's costume for a party she's going to tonight:
> 
> She's dressed as a zombie. She's wearing a sign that says 'Latin'.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> She's a dead language.
> 
> We now return you to your regular programming.
> 
> Night all.


:lmao::clap:


Dr.G. said:


> Anyone else going trick or treating?????????????? Or, maybe we should just have a party here in The Shang???


We all went to a cousin's costume party tonight. Lee went as Bugsy Segal (sp?) and I went as Lady Bugsy (actually a lady bug) ..Kacey as Artemis the Greek goddess of Animals (of course) ...

Wow..was my cousin's house and yard ever dressed and decorated to the nines. I took some pics - but too tired right now to download/look/upload etc....and I have an early morning in class... Will share any good ones tomorrow. 

Thankfully my homework is done. Phew!


Goodnight everyone.. TTYT!


----------



## SINC

My goodness, you mean people (adults even) still dress up for Halloween?

I haven't had on a Halloween costume since I shed my last one at about age 12.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, just remembered I saw Ann bring in a container of chocolate ice cream this afternoon and she's asleep on the couch as I watch the football game. Shhh, I'm headed for the fridge.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> Hmmm, just remembered I saw Ann bring in a container of chocolate ice cream this afternoon and she's asleep on the couch as I watch the football game. Shhh, I'm headed for the fridge.


Walk softly and carry a big bowl ...


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to your weekend. Hot tea and coffee are on and the Saturday Heart Smart Buffet is up and running.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and welcome to your weekend. Hot tea and coffee are on and the Saturday Heart Smart Buffet is up and running.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast. I really liked your Saturday Heart Smart Buffet, since it is similar to the one they serve at The Hungry Heart Cafe. H u n g r y H e a r t C a f é

Was out raking leaves most of the early morning. Sunny and 4C temps make this a pleasant time of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, sorry Marc, but Halloween isn't until tomorrow night.


Now I know why people were so surprised with me showing up at their doors. Still, I got loads of candy and treats.


----------



## macdoodle

Good Morning All 

Thanks for the breakfast Don, I applaud your enterprising effort to keep us all healthy .... was that because of the ice-cream last night??? 

Can't tell yet if it will be sunny or not, but it is 12C and the weather widget says partly cloudy... so that is fine.

The trick or treaters will have a good evening I 'm thinking.... 

If anyone is looking for a different costume, how about this. 

Get an old coat, all the socks and gloves you can find, and safety pins, stuff the socks with whatever. even 
plastic bags, put a stuffed glove on the end.( I would secure it with a safety pin or two), then pin the free end of the socks to the coat, all over, front and back. Now what do you become ?
Why the COAT of ARMS ..... :lmao:

It is a good one if you are going to a party and they play the guessing game ....

Making a cake with orange butter cream icing for tonight, sometimes I get big kids after the wee ones hit the hay, just for coffee and a natter.... 

Have a fun day, and may all your teams win in their various sports today ....


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!


SINC said:


> My goodness, you mean people (adults even) still dress up for Halloween?


And that's why you da resident curmudgeon
It a big business selling/renting costumes to adults this time of year - maybe even bigger than the kiddie costume market. 

We just mostly "make" our costumes by throwing together what we already have. 

Thanks for Breakfast - I'm off to check out SAP before I head to class. 



macdoodle said:


> If anyone is looking for a different costume, how about this.
> 
> Get an old coat, all the socks and gloves you can find, and safety pins, stuff the socks with whatever. even
> plastic bags, put a stuffed glove on the end.( I would secure it with a safety pin or two), then pin the free end of the socks to the coat, all over, front and back. Now what do you become ?
> Why the COAT of ARMS ..... :lmao:


:lmao::clap:


----------



## macdoodle

this gives new meaning to the term 'Living on the Edge' :lmao:


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Good Morning All
> If anyone is looking for a different costume, how about this.
> 
> It is a good one if you are going to a party and they play the guessing game ....


Good morning all: Actually Marc could put 3 Doxie pups in his pocket and go as Three Dog Night.


----------



## macdoodle

is this the way to the 'Shang' from your house Dr.G ???


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Actually Marc could put 3 Doxie pups in his pocket and go as Three Dog Night.


or as 3 dog Knight.... 

Dig out the armor Marc ... few tin cans might do... :lmao:


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> or as 3 dog Knight....
> 
> Dig out the armor Marc ... few tin cans might do... :lmao:


That too! You could walk around bent over loudly whining and say you're a Hump Back Wail!


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> That too! You could walk around bent over loudly whining and say you're a Hump Back Wail!


:clap::clap: Love it!

(do you think we'll get arrested by the "punster police??')

How about the humpback of MUNster Lane... ???


----------



## Rps

Well you never know .... how ever I love puns.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, they do make the mind 'move' .... this is a good thing, isn't it??


----------



## SINC

rp, thanks for the PM with the heads up on the mybirdie.ca typo, although Kim will be jealous she didn't find it first. 

It is fixed now and my fresh install of Snow Leopard on my MBP is very fast.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> Morning all and welcome to your weekend. Hot tea and coffee are on and the Saturday Heart Smart Buffet is up and running.


Thanks very much for the breakfast and I'll take a jumbo mug of coffee, please. It's a cold, cloudy day here with the wind screaming around the eaves ...


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

I love dressing up for Hallowe'en... I still miss trick or treating.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

I miss the dressing up part a bit more ... only because at this point the last thing I need is a ton of candy. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Don, your BMW video reminds me very much of the show Canada's Worst Driver. A new season started--it's a guilty pleasure. Mind you, some of those people will have you scared off the roads for life.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, that thought crossed my mind too Sonal, but I just couldn't believe it when the woman did this and then calmly drove away. She returned to the same parking lot the following day and police were waiting for her, with the video evidence and arrested her.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> this gives new meaning to the term 'Living on the Edge' :lmao:


Cute .............. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Actually Marc could put 3 Doxie pups in his pocket and go as Three Dog Night.


Good idea, Rp. The doxie with the red collar is not ours, but the other three are our doxies, so I would go with them.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> is this the way to the 'Shang' from your house Dr.G ???




Yes, Leslie, that's the final road. Head out of your part of AB and head for the rising sun. Get off the main highway if you want to avoid the traffic jam. If you go too far east, you may end up stuck in the Atlantic Ocean. Bon voyage, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> or as 3 dog Knight....
> 
> Dig out the armor Marc ... few tin cans might do... :lmao:


That's a good idea. How does this look?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> I love dressing up for Hallowe'en... I still miss trick or treating.


Afternoon, Sonal. You and your boyfriend could go as a tea pot and a Sonal Special tea bag. Just a thought.:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> I miss the dressing up part a bit more ... only because at this point the last thing I need is a ton of candy. :lmao:


I hear you, Mona. I told my wife I did not get treats that either of us liked, so as not to snack.


----------



## Dr.G.

The son of the family that bought Woody (now called Drover) sent us this pumpkin carving picture. Not sure who carved this image of a doxie.


----------



## SINC

There are many similar dog-o-lanterns on mybirdie.ca today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There are many similar dog-o-lanterns on mybirdie.ca today.


Don, some of those pumpkins are works or art. Incredible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to get dark here in St.John's at 535PM, and we had our first little trick or treaters come to the door. Wanted to see the doxies moreso than to get a treat, but we gave them both a pet of Bridget and some treats.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. You and your boyfriend could go as a tea pot and a Sonal Special tea bag. Just a thought.:lmao:


I'd be up for it, but I don't see him doing it.... 

Still, he could have a song: I'm a little teapot, short and stout....


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> rp, thanks for the PM with the heads up on the mybirdie.ca typo, although Kim will be jealous she didn't find it first.
> 
> It is fixed now and my fresh install of Snow Leopard on my MBP is very fast.


lmao:I obviously was in a hurry this morning...Good catch Rp, whatever it was! 


Sonal said:


> I'd be up for it, but I don't see him doing it....
> 
> Still, he could have a song: I'm a little teapot, short and stout....


:lmao:

It's quite windy here today - Kacey is out helping our neighbor rake leaves... I don't think they are winning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'd be up for it, but I don't see him doing it....
> 
> Still, he could have a song: I'm a little teapot, short and stout....


Good idea, Sonal. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea, Sonal. :lmao:


I'm not sure he'd go for singing that he's short and stout, however. :lmao:

Still, I'd love to video tape that and put it on youtube.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm not sure he'd go for singing that he's short and stout, however. :lmao:
> 
> Still, I'd love to video tape that and put it on youtube.


No need for a video, Sonal. We shall laugh with the two of you rather than laugh at the two of you, in keeping with the Halloween tradition of being kind to the trick or treaters. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

macdoodle said:


> is this the way to the 'Shang' from your house Dr.G ???


What a beautiful shot! Thanks for posting.




Dr.G. said:


> I hear you, Mona. I told my wife I did not get treats that either of us liked, so as not to snack.


Dang ... the friend I was going to 'save' from having to go trick-or-treating with a relative's child has found another 'out' - courtesy of a coworker who came to work very, VERY sick ... my friend definitely would have preferred Plan A! XX) So I have no candy to hand out because I didn't expect to be home tonight -- and there _are _a respectable number of kids in this neighbourhood_. _And next year I'll likely be back in another apartment building ...  ... oh well, so it goes. 

That's an amazing pumpkin carving, Marc. Off now to see the ones at mybirdie.ca ...


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a fair number of trick or treaters. One creative person came with a sign on reading only "H1N1 Virus" with a surgical mask on his face. I asked if he had the flu, and he replied "No, I am the virus." Good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just turned all of my clocks back an hour and and it has messed up my son and wife. They wondered why it seemed later than 8:40PM. Oops ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

While working in the garden this afternoon raking leaves, I got the strangest feeling that I was being watched. Strange sensation ...............


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc and Sonal, Trick or Treaters just a dwindle now. Leafs just scored on the Habs....1 zip, that is a change. I think it will only make the Habs mad. No ball game tonight due to the weather. Just wondering if this is a reign delay, of if the Yanks win, the Phillies would be reigned out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc and Sonal, Trick or Treaters just a dwindle now. Leafs just scored on the Habs....1 zip, that is a change. I think it will only make the Habs mad. No ball game tonight due to the weather. Just wondering if this is a reign delay, of if the Yanks win, the Phillies would be reigned out.


Just a rain delay in the park of the reigning champs. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

What do you think Marc, who takes this next one wins, or is it way too early to make a call . Yanks certainly have poise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> What do you think Marc, who takes this next one wins, or is it way too early to make a call . Yanks certainly have poise.


Phillies win two at home and then lose both games at Yankee Stadium for yet another Yankess World Series win at home. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, baseball talk. 

I should venture down to the lobby to see if we have any small costumed folk still coming by, but it's very comfortable here on the couch.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Ah, baseball talk.
> 
> I should venture down to the lobby to see if we have any small costumed folk still coming by, but it's very comfortable here on the couch.


Yep, I'm surprised they're not spitting and grabbing their crotches too. 

Not a single trick or treater here at 6:35 p.m.


----------



## Rps

Very jock-u-lar Don, how are you tonight ?


----------



## SINC

I'm great rp. I kind of think the only trick or treater we will have tonight is well known to us and about 15 months old. Go figure!


----------



## Rps

It's been pretty quite here. I think we had around 35, which is getting fewer each year. It's about 8.42 here so I've shut off the lights. Fortunately my daughter likes Twizzlers so she has more than enough to satisfy her candy craving.


----------



## SINC

6:45 saw our first trick or treater, a three year old from five houses down. Dad made sure she said the appropriate words and thanks.


----------



## SINC

Uh, oh, it's a rush. The 9 year old from next door and then a few minutes later the three year old from across the street. Yikes! That's THREE of them now!


----------



## SINC

Harock Tooie!

That was a big honkin' spit, the game is on after a rain delay!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 6:45 saw our first trick or treater, a three year old from five houses down. Dad made sure she said the appropriate words and thanks.


"Appropriate words"??? Like, "OK, old man, what's it going to be .......... some candy or a rock through your front window???"  More likely "Twick or tweet ............ Tank you." :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

I want to watch the baseball games, so I have a big sign out front -- "Stay away ............. big dogs are hungry". Luckily, a doxie barking sounds like a much larger dog ............ and we have six adult doxies. Actually, since about 845PM, all has been quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night so that I can watch the game. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Baseball update 7:36 p.m. Mountain.

A-Rod lifts right index finger to close right nostril and blows snot out left nostril. Disgusting SOB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

I just saw Batman and the "Wooverween" and not one but THREE Spidermans (Spidermen?)

The neighborhood should be crime free tonight!


----------



## KC4

One of Kacey's friends splashed red paint all over an apron and then glued Cheerios everywhere.....
She's a Cereal Killer.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Baseball update 7:36 p.m. Mountain.
> 
> A-Rod lifts right index finger to close right nostril and blows snot out left nostril. Disgusting SOB.


Yuck. On National TV no less. Just because you have money, fame or talent (?) doesn't automatically make you a class act. XX)


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> One of Kacey's friends splashed red paint all over an apron and then glued Cheerios everywhere.....
> She's a Cereal Killer.


Really like that one! it's a keeper.... (I could use that in my next life):lmao:

We hardly had any kids, about 10 and so far apart I kept going to the window to see if I was deaf!! 

Got a zombie biker and a dracula, a witch, couple with no costumes, a princess and a mud swamp thing...  couple more and that was it,  I was hoping for at least as many as we had last year.... sounds as if it was down all over, and it is such a beautiful night,,,, the moon is bright and the wind has blown itself out.... 

I will not be rushing into town next year in fear of not having enough.

I really thought the calm night would bring them out in droves.

I know a family with 5 kids and 3 X's as many kid relatives, so I will just drop the excess off to them. (not the butterfingers, I will keep the butterfingers.. :lmao


----------



## SINC

We had six kids in total.

I only recognized the last one who showed up

'Twas grandson Jett disguised as Chewbacca from Star Wars:


----------



## macdoodle

Got a couple of shots, the one redhead made me laugh, when I asked if I could take her photo, she said wait, let me fix my hair :lmao:
(Like how far can you go in a synthetic wig ??) the one on the right had to fix her 'do' 
the princess and the mud swamp guy below


----------



## macdoodle

this was my only witch, she said she was a good witch, I said but you're green!
She said , well my sister took the blue, so I had to be green, 
but I'm not really sick... :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> We had six kids in total.
> 
> I only recognized the last one who showed up
> 
> 'Twas grandson Jett disguised as Chewbacca from Star Wars:


what a beautiful boy! he sure has incredible eyes! (did he inherit them from you??)
What a sweetheart....:love2:


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> what a beautiful boy! he sure has incredible eyes! (did he inherit them from you??)
> What a sweetheart....:love2:


Uh, yeah, sure, whatever you say!

Here he is with Dad (Luke Skywalker) and Mom (Princess Leia)


----------



## macdoodle

Awwww! that is cute! Think he has mom's eyes, (very merry!! )


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Awwww! that is cute! Think he has mom's eyes, (very merry!! )


You may be right. Best we zoom in and check those eyes:


----------



## KC4

More Halloween sights (from Last night's party)....Do you see that I caught a ghost on film in the top one.


----------



## KC4

Great Photos Leslie and Don....
Jett is very cute in his Chewbacca outfit...but shouldn't he have been an Ewok instead??


----------



## SINC

Morning all, it's Sunday and you can't sleep all day, even if the clock seems a bit out. I got up thinking it was 4:30 but when I opened the MBP it told me otherwise. Oh well, I will set the clocks back when I have time and mybirdie,ca is done.

Meanwhile the Special Sunday Buffet is ready to go with this mornings special scrambled eggs, ham, bacon and sausage. Hot tea and coffee of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great "Special Sunday Buffet". I would like some scrambled eggs, but can't decide amongst the possibilities of ham, bacon and sausage. Far too much fat/cholesterol to have all three. Decisions, decisions.

One thing to easily decide upon is the cuteness of Jett. What a sweetheart. Great smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazingly, I am typing this outside on my MBP. I have a cup of coffee, doxies running about through the leaves that got blown down overnight and I am ignoring the weather warning since it is 16C and sunny.

St. John's and vicinity
8:42 AM NST Sunday 01 November 2009
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Coastal wind gusts up to 100 km/h are occurring this morning along the east coast.


----------



## MLeh

Happy All Saints Day everyone. AKA All Hallowed Day. (Hallowe'en being 'All Hallowed Eve')

We had 7 children (and assorted parental units) at our door last night. Our house is on the 'rural' side of the street - no sidewalks, no streetlamps and fairly long driveways - so except for the children who live right on our block we don't get that many.

Across the street from us, though, is a major subdivision with small houses on small lots with very short driveways. They have sidewalks and streetlamps and a street layout that is very conducive to trick or treating. Stay on the sidewalk and you'll do the entire subdivision eventually. We watched a continuous parade of children go up the street opposite our house last night - many of them being trailed by parents in vehicles. I bet the people opposite us had over 200 kids. (Makes me kinda glad I live on the 'wrong' side of the street.)

The subdivision is actually a strata development, so they had a 'block party' and fireworks display for a good portion of the evening in the centre park area. I think they get a lot of kids who don't actually live in the neighbourhood (judging from the cars trailing the kids - it was a glorious night and no real reason to be in a car unless you'd come from 'away'.)

Breakfast for me will probably be left-over Hallowe'en candy. (We only buy what we like for this very reason.)

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine. That sounds like a civilized way of celebrating Halloween as a small community. Kudos.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone, and happy November.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of civilized, what I don't think is civilized is the World Series in November. Granted, the Yankees went about their game and showed up for Halloween dressed as sluggers. A bit of history was made, when Alex Rodriguez, whose double clanked off a television camera in the right-field corner and was ruled a home run, was the first instant replay call in World Series history. 

Still, baseball in November??????????? Such is Life. Yankees in 7 is still my call. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone, and happy November.


Morning, Sonal. I trust that today shall be restful and stress-free for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might appreciate this trivia tidbit.

Nine of the last 10 teams to win Game 3 when the World Series was tied 1-all went on to take the title. The exception was the 2003 Yankees, who lost the next three games to Florida. 

We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished grading, and now I have to go outside once again to do some mowing. I usually use a hand push mower for the grass, but comes the fall, I use the electric mower to mulch the leaves that have fallen. The Rite of Fall for me here in St.John's. Back later .............................


----------



## macdoodle

Good Morning All 

Seems everyone had a good evening even if attendance was a bit low .... (except for those on the 'other side' of the street!! 

What is everyone going to do with their extra hour today?? 

I will have some of the scrambled eggs Marc, and a small coffee please.

Kc4, loved the 'ghostly image ' in your photo ... 

Have a fun day.... extra hour and all!


----------



## Sonal

Leslie, I've slept through my extra hour.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: If you were a Phillies fan you have to be thinking; " What happened". However I agree with Don, Kim and Sonal on the graphic displays shown on TV. I think that the directors need to show a better image.

And your right Don, the dugouts are disgusting .... I've been in one and the reason they have cleats is to raise their feet above the floor.... it is cluttered, sticky and just plain awful to walk around in.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Leslie, I've slept through my extra hour.


:clap::clap: Good for you!!

(At least you did something productive with it!! :lmao


----------



## overkill

Good morning all, extra hour was a welcomed need. Had a great time at my friend's halloween party last night. Some really good customs.

What was somewhat of a surprise was the lack of kids out trick or treating...it felt like it was very sparse from what I saw.


----------



## macdoodle

Seemed to be that way right across the country! Just spoke to a friend in High River and she prepared for 40 and got 10...

(now there are 2 of us looking for 'skinny people' who can take the leftovers!!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Seems everyone had a good evening even if attendance was a bit low .... (except for those on the 'other side' of the street!!
> 
> What is everyone going to do with their extra hour today??
> 
> I will have some of the scrambled eggs Marc, and a small coffee please.
> 
> Kc4, loved the 'ghostly image ' in your photo ...
> 
> Have a fun day.... extra hour and all!


Afternoon, Leslie. I lost my "extra hour" by watching the ball game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Leslie, I've slept through my extra hour.


Good for you, Sonal. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Yankees will win tonight, then lose the next two. In a wild game 7, in which the lead shifts back and forth, the Yankees get clutch hitting from Matsui, Swisher and Damon in the last two innings. Then, "old man river", Mariano Rivera comes in to shut down the Phillies in the last couple of innings to win it all for the Yankees. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good morning all, extra hour was a welcomed need. Had a great time at my friend's halloween party last night. Some really good customs.
> 
> What was somewhat of a surprise was the lack of kids out trick or treating...it felt like it was very sparse from what I saw.


Afternoon, Steve. Yes, we all needed that extra hour this morning. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

How are you keeping this morning, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Seemed to be that way right across the country! Just spoke to a friend in High River and she prepared for 40 and got 10...
> 
> (now there are 2 of us looking for 'skinny people' who can take the leftovers!!!)


Don't look my way, Leslie. :-D


----------



## macdoodle

I used my extra hour to poke about on the internet, I am certain most, if not all of you have found this site, but in case you haven't it is freeware for Mac. I likes the Widgets, there are ones that keep track of the football and hockey teams, among other stuff, and for you who love to cook there is a cook book in the 'home-stuff category' havend checked it all ot, but thought you might like the addy.... 

Mac Freeware and Free mac Software for OSX


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> How are you keeping this morning, Marc?


Quite well. I was out with the lawn mower in my shorts and shirt sleeves in 18C temps mulching the leaves that are being whipped about by strong winds. Now, the doxies are out back wondering where all of their leaves went. 

Enjoying some of Don's coffee and a bit of sunshine. If I turn my MBP just right, I can see myself.  Think I need a haircut.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Everyone,

Hope everyone had a Happy Hallowed Eve! I think we only had about a dozen kids come to our place. Again, most houses were dark and quiet along our street. 

I think most of the kids were at private and public parties. As I was saying to a friend while we were discussing the differences between Halloween then and now....It's not really better or worse - it's just different for the different generations. 

Road trip today to Lacombe.. (about an hour and a half drive North from Calgary) ..Weather looks good for driving. The extra hour will come in handy.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Don't look my way, Leslie. :-D


don't you need a few extra layers to ward off the coming winters blast?? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone had a Happy Hallowed Eve! I think we only had about a dozen kids come to our place. Again, most houses were dark and quiet along our street.
> 
> I think most of the kids were at private and public parties. As I was saying to a friend while we were discussing the differences between Halloween then and now....It's not really better or worse - it's just different for the different generations.
> 
> Road trip today to Lacombe.. (about an hour and a half drive North from Calgary) ..Weather looks good for driving. The extra hour will come in handy.



Afternoon, Kim. Drive carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> don't you need a few extra layers to ward off the coming winters blast?? :lmao:


Any more "layers" and I shall drop dead of a heart attack comes winter shovelling. I use this shovelling as my main source of exercise to get rid of the pounds. Hopefully, my gardening today is enough to ward off the few pounds I might have put on by doing "quality control" on some of the candy I distributed last night. We shall see.

Nice outside right now, but luckily I am in a sheltered spot on my back deck or else my MBP would become airborne. Waiting for one of the doxies to glide past me with those big ears flapping. :lmao:


----------



## rgray

I thought I posted this, but must have got distracted.... 

Today, and its extra hour are devoted to changing batteries in smoke detectors, gas fireplace controllers and remotes, and just for good measure all TV remotes.... Between the last F1 race of the season and the NASCAR race from Talledega.


----------



## macdoodle

Nice outside right now, but luckily I am in a sheltered spot on my back deck or else my MBP would become airborne. Waiting for one of the doxies to glide past me with those big ears flapping. :lmao:


All you need is one of those beenie hats with the propeller on top...... then the Doxies will flyyyyyyyy!!! :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Quite well. I was out with the lawn mower in my shorts and shirt sleeves in 18C temps mulching the leaves that are being whipped about by strong winds. Now, the doxies are out back wondering where all of their leaves went.
> 
> Enjoying some of Don's coffee and a bit of sunshine. If I turn my MBP just right, I can see myself.  Think I need a haircut.


Tell the doxies not to worry... the leaves will be back. 

It's still fairly mild out this way, but hardly shorts and t-shirt weather. Took a brief walk this morning, and then came back to sit on my balcony in my leather jacket and tall boots. Lake Ontario is a flat gray this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> I thought I posted this, but must have got distracted....
> 
> Today, and its extra hour are devoted to changing batteries in smoke detectors, gas fireplace controllers and remotes, and just for good measure all TV remotes.... Between the last F1 race of the season and the NASCAR race from Talledega.


Afternoon, Robert. I cheated with the changing of the batteries and did it yesterday evening. 

I actually knew someone at the University of Georgia who was from Eastaboga, Alabama where the Tallledega SuperSpeedway is located. We drove around the area when we were going to visit her father in Birmingham, Alabama. Quite the site.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Nice outside right now, but luckily I am in a sheltered spot on my back deck or else my MBP would become airborne. Waiting for one of the doxies to glide past me with those big ears flapping. :lmao:
> 
> 
> All you need is one of those beenie hats with the propeller on top...... then the Doxies will flyyyyyyyy!!! :lmao:


No "beenie hats" needed, Leslie. Some, like the picture I got from SAP, shows that strong winds can launch doxies from the ground. Others, need to be thrown up into the wind to get airborne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tell the doxies not to worry... the leaves will be back.
> 
> It's still fairly mild out this way, but hardly shorts and t-shirt weather. Took a brief walk this morning, and then came back to sit on my balcony in my leather jacket and tall boots. Lake Ontario is a flat gray this morning.


Yes, the leaves shall be back. There are still about 25% leaf cover on the trees now, but the next really cold sub-zero day will bring them down in the next strong wind. Still, today, things are golden out back.


----------



## macdoodle

This is priceless!! , I see you have a leaf cleaner help!


----------



## MaxPower

rgray said:


> Between the last F1 race of the season and the NASCAR race from Talledega.


Yup. Just Sittin' down to watch 'Dega now.


----------



## rgray

MaxPower said:


> Yup. Just Sittin' down to watch 'Dega now.


I wonder what it'll look like this time.... Smaller restrictor plate, no bump drafting in the corners... kinda 'bunny class'...........  As DrG says, we shall see..


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> I wonder what it'll look like this time.... Smaller restrictor plate, no bump drafting in the corners... kinda 'bunny class'...........  As DrG says, we shall see..


Don't you dudes get dizzy watchin' those cars go round in circles for hours on end?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> This is priceless!! , I see you have a leaf cleaner help!


That is not one of my doxies, Leslie. It was a pic I got from Don's SAP. My doxies run through the piles of leaves I make, so I don't bother with that sort of raking anymore, except when they are bored. I use the mower to mulch which is much better for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Yup. Just Sittin' down to watch 'Dega now.


Let's hope that the Talladega Jinx does not rear its ugly head this year, and that all drivers, crews and fans have a safe experience. We shall see.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Don't you dudes get dizzy watchin' those cars go round in circles for hours on end?


The round and round isn't the point. It is about delivering and controlling 900 BHP @ ±195 MPH through 4 contact patches of rubber, each about the size of your hand - there are lot of subtleties involved....


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> I wonder what it'll look like this time.... Smaller restrictor plate, no bump drafting in the corners... kinda 'bunny class'...........  As DrG says, we shall see..


Back in the mid-90s, didn't Team Toyota Europe use an illegal device to bypass the restrictor plates? I recall someone talking about this five years ago as I was waiting for my snow tires to be put on to my Toyota Echo. I never heard of the device before, but from their conversation, I learned what it was used for and why it helps to slow down speeds.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> The round and round isn't the point. It is about delivering and controlling 900 BHP @ ±195 MPH through 4 contact patches of rubber, each about the size of your hand - there are lot of subtleties involved....


I recall in the late 80s when Bobby Allison's car experienced a tire failure. His car was sent airborne.


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> The round and round isn't the point. It is about delivering and controlling 900 BHP @ ±195 MPH through 4 contact patches of rubber, each about the size of your hand - there are lot of subtleties involved....


Yep, I know all that. Used to race stock cars myself in the early 60s. Just pulling your leg. I'm a fan, just not a rabid one, hence I am watching the CFL and peek occasionally at the race.


----------



## Rps

Well I guess it's time to stir up the hornets nest. Personally, and I'm with Don here, I'd rather watch the CFL. And if you're an Argo's fan, you can sit in the end zone for $6 and watch 1/2 the game really close up. As for NASCAR, I think it's the F1 equivalent to Monster Truck. I don't know the skill, so don't get me wrong, but the whole purpose of watching NASCAR to me is to watch a smash up! I liked CART and F1, however their problem is win the pole win the race .... at least I can say that is not the case with NASCAR, you certainly can say anyone can win it in the top 5.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would love to be able to go to see a major league baseball game, a hockey game, a basketball game, and an NFL or college football game like when I was growing up in New York City. That was the beauty of living in NYC, a city with all sorts of professional teams.


----------



## rgray

My 60th b'day present... :clap:


----------



## SINC

Now THAT'S a fan!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I would love to be able to go to see a major league baseball game, a hockey game, a basketball game, and an NFL or college football game like when I was growing up in New York City. That was the beauty of living in NYC, a city with all sorts of professional teams.


Hi Marc, and Robert. I've often thought that the Right Coast has been forgotten.

There must be some sport that could fit in there. Not sure about St. John's but surely Halifax could hold a CFL or hockey team .... after all how big was Hartford?


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Now THAT'S a fan!


My wife knows that! Done it twice..


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, and Robert. I've often thought that the Right Coast has been forgotten.
> 
> There must be some sport that could fit in there. Not sure about St. John's but surely Halifax could hold a CFL or hockey team .... after all how big was Hartford?


We had the Toronto Maple Leafs AHL team here in St.John's, but they left, even though they were playing to capacity crowds each game. :-(


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We had the Toronto Maple Leafs AHL team here in St.John's, but they left, even though they were playing to capacity crowds each game. :-(


Yeah, the trouble is virtually all sports requires a large TV base. However you would be able to do something regionally, such as a Maritime team. But no one is looking to these markets. If I had the money I would put a CFL team in Newfoundland and that would bring teams to all of the Maritimes, save maybe PEI. After all Green Bay is really a regional team. For baseball, why a team hasn't gone to Regina is amazing, there is a lot of ball out there. More so than Washington.


----------



## Dr.G.

I say, put an NHL team in Winnipeg and maybe Hamilton. I think Halifax might be able to support an NHL team as well.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I say, put an NHL team in Winnipeg and maybe Hamilton. I think Halifax might be able to support an NHL team as well.


Well, I'm not so sure about Winnipeg. I know they had a team but they didn't pony up the money of a new arena, which is the international currency for a team these days. My choice would be Saskatoon. Halifax has a small arena [ last time I was there was at a Kinsmen Convention and it was that big ] but I think it would do well there. I'm not convinced that Hamilton is the answer. No TV [ leafs have that tied up ] and poor economy. I could care less about about Buffalo or Toronto's territory, but they don't have the Corporate or walkup base for the long haul.. My choice would be London, that way it is out of the territorial battle and has over 2 million people regionally who would pony up the funds. Kitchener, which is near by, and London has many small to mid companies for Corporate sponsors and like Hamilton, has an airport, but London's actually get used.


----------



## Dr.G.

All fine ideas, Rp, but it's not going to happen.


----------



## Rps

Don't be too sure. Big Jim may have to cool his jets a bit and learn to play nice, but there are 7 teams in the US who are going broke and last time I looked he was the only one with a real cheque book


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don't be too sure. Big Jim may have to cool his jets a bit and learn to play nice, but there are 7 teams in the US who are going broke and last time I looked he was the only one with a real cheque book


And they will find more US cities in the south and south west, with no hockey culture (or winter ice) to be the new locations for these bankrupt clubs. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Yankee game starts in about 15 minutes and I like to catch the start when they play the national anthem. My wife leaves the room when I stand at attention, and with hand over my heart, sing along. She have nothing against the Americans, nor the national anthem, just my singing. She does the same thing when I sing out loud to O Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost turned off my computer before I wished everyone a pleasant and restful good night. Play safe, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Back from the road trip safe and sound. 

There's a full moon tonight so it never really got pitch dark... Was on the look out for but didn't see any weredoxies around. I'm sure they saw ME though! 

Good Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some candy-free breakfast delights for you this morning. Ask and ye shall receive just what you want to get you started on this new week in this new month. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Back from the road trip safe and sound.
> 
> There's a full moon tonight so it never really got pitch dark... Was on the look out for but didn't see any weredoxies around. I'm sure they saw ME though!
> 
> Good Night all.


Welcome home, Kim. Yes, there were WereDoxies about, but you are a lover of doxies, so they love you in return and would never harm you or Kacey. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Watched last night's baseball game. Quite the finish. I was stunned as Feliz rocked Chamberlain with a two-out, solo home run in the eighth that tied it at 4. 

Then, the 9th inning for the Yankees were put them outs from their record 27th title. Rodriguez delivered a go-ahead, two-out double in the ninth inning off Brad Lidge and the Yankees took advantage of Johnny Damon's daring dash for a rare double steal. As they say here in NL, "That's all she wrote". 

I still stand by my prediction of Yankees in 7, but I would like it to end tonight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too watched the game and was not as pleased as you. Out this way we're cheering for the Phillies, so "Damn Yankees" was muttered after the game.


----------



## SINC

Marc, there are a couple of most interesting videos on mybirdie.ca this morning. First a woman who sings the blues, then plays the trumpet. Without a trumpet. Not a very good quality video, but she has such a sweet voice and the trumpet thing is so amazing that it is worth a peek.

Then there is the video called "The Luckiest Man Alive". Pay very close attention to this track inspector who nearly gets hit by a train, not once, but twice in mere seconds.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Don you are right the Trumpet Lady is amazing! Great photos as well, I really liked the one of the bridge to the clouds ... very interesting shot. Great page today.

Marc, don't think it will go 7 games. Phillies are making too many mental errors and the Yanks are, well , the Yanks.
They don't panic....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too watched the game and was not as pleased as you. Out this way we're cheering for the Phillies, so "Damn Yankees" was muttered after the game.


Morning, Don. I would not normally root for the Yankees, but since neither the Giants nor the Mets, the teams I root for are in the Series, I will go for a NYC team. However, if a team like the Cubs was playing, I would root for them, or any other team that had not won a Series in many years.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, there are a couple of most interesting videos on mybirdie.ca this morning. First a woman who sings the blues, then plays the trumpet. Without a trumpet. Not a very good quality video, but she has such a sweet voice and the trumpet thing is so amazing that it is worth a peek.
> 
> Then there is the video called "The Luckiest Man Alive". Pay very close attention to this track inspector who nearly gets hit by a train, not once, but twice in mere seconds.


Amazing how he was not hit by either of the trains. 

That woman also sounded just like a jazz trumpet. Amazing as well. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute picture of the sleeping Cocker pups as well. Much cuter than sleeping doxie pup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Don you are right the Trumpet Lady is amazing! Great photos as well, I really liked the one of the bridge to the clouds ... very interesting shot. Great page today.
> 
> Marc, don't think it will go 7 games. Phillies are making too many mental errors and the Yanks are, well , the Yanks.
> They don't panic....


I think the Phillies will win tonight, quiet the New York fans early in game six, and then blow it at the end of the game in game seven when Matsui, Swisher and Damon give the lead to Rivera, who shuts them down in the 9th. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shangrilites!
How are all the denizens today? 

Thank you Marc for the candy free breakfast this morning. It is much appreciated because I have consumed more than my fair share of sweet treats this weekend. 

Yesterday this included a sizable chunk of homemade heavy dark chocolate (german style) cake, complete with a boiled caramel icing. (belated BD cake) Yummm! I barely managed to wrestle the leftovers of my cake from my brother-in-law who was spouting some nonsense about possession being 9/10ths of the law and that he was going to call his police buddies to back him up (he's a paramedic) ....

I got all the way to the Balzac turnoff (about 15 minutes from Calgary) and then I realized he still had the tub of extra icing! :lmao: (which basically turns into fudge)....

So, there's leftover cake for anyone who would like a piece - just no extra icing....

Off to check out the trumpet lady at SAP.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. I am not a fan of cakes with icing, which is why my wife makes apple cakes for my birthday.


----------



## SINC

Chocolate cake with chocolate icing is my favourite cake. Yum!


----------



## Rps

Morning Kim, the cake sounds great. How many types of chocolate in it? Mmmmmmmmmmmmchoccolate!!!!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. I am not a fan of cakes with icing, which is why my wife makes apple cakes for my birthday.


Well I'd be willing to slice the top off your piece of cake and "take care of it" for you if you wish. The sacrifices friends have to make some times....Tsk Tsk. 


SINC said:


> Chocolate cake with chocolate icing is my favourite cake. Yum!


Spoken like a true chocoholic....lemme guess...with a big cold glass of milk, right?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Kim, the cake sounds great. How many types of chocolate in it? Mmmmmmmmmmmmchoccolate!!!!


Would you believe only 3 heaping tablespoons full of cocoa...that's all! ...and it's a really dark chocolaty cake. I have the recipe if you are interested...


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Then there is the video called "The Luckiest Man Alive". Pay very close attention to this track inspector who nearly gets hit by a train, not once, but twice in mere seconds.


Lucky or stupid? 

I figure Darwin missed on this one.... after all evolution is all about chance. 

Oh well, maybe Darwin will get him next time.... :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

morning all!

I will forgo the cake thanks! I am settling for a bowl of porridge with trail mix stirred in, quite delicious, and I think I need the cholesterol lowering properties this morning ... 

i am a great fan of apple cake too, i have a great recipe for 'Basic Cake' which you can literally do anything with, make upside down cake, or stir in fruit, it is a heavy cake, (very moist) and will adapt to any fruit you choose. 
I just make a cinnamon/ dark brown sugar, topping it is more than enough.

i know not everyone likes heavy cake, but if you want the 'directions'  I will share.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Would you believe only 3 heaping tablespoons full of cocoa...that's all! ...and it's a really dark chocolaty cake. I have the recipe if you are interested...


Hi Kim, I'm always interested in a recipe. Thanx


----------



## Rps

Great! I would love the recipe, I'll look through some of mine, maybe we can share. Don you should have a favourite recipe section on your "mybirdie"....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Great! I would love the recipe, I'll look through some of mine, maybe we can share. Don you should have a favourite recipe section on your "mybirdie"....


Yep, count me in for sharing the chocolate cake recipe please Kim.

rp, that is one heck of an idea. A recipe corner might indeed be very popular.

Or come to think of it, is anyone (or two) interested in writing a food type column with a recipe once a week? The pay is lousy (nothing) but the exposure is pretty good.


----------



## Sonal

Kim, I have a few good chocolate cake recipes, but I would interested in that boiled caramel icing.


----------



## KC4

OK - Cake and Icing Recipes coming up! I'll transcribe them exactly as my Mom wrote them - you'll get a good sense of her own unique character ...:lmao:

I have had a surprise in the works for y'all... I've been collecting all the ehMacian recipes posted for a while ...Don's S&S Pork Ribs, Sonal's lentil salad, Macified's Beef Stronganoff, 
Vicki's Cheater Chicken,, Marc's Whiplash Chicken...etc etc...

I already have photos of some them prepared.....

The plan is to organize them all into one document and then have it downloadable by anyone here on ehMac. 

ehMac really Cooks! So keep 'em coming please!


----------



## KC4

Kim's Mom's Chocolate Cake (as written by Kim's Mom)

Pot's on Stove & boil, - 1 cup water. 1/3 cup butter + 3 very heaping tablespoons cocoa

boil for 3 to 4 minutes - slowly - not "flat out" OK?

Bowl: - 2 cups sugar, 1/2 tsp salt
add what's in stove pot & *mix together*

Add *2 cups flour, 
*1 tsp baking powder
*1 1/2 tsp baking soda

** mix together with fork or sifter b4 adding to above mess
*
Now add *3* large eggs
1/2 cup sour milk (make your own) 

mix and pour in (buttered & floured) pan
Bake 350 for 40 minutes

Be sure oven is not too hot - do not over bake - use toothpick at 35 minutes - if it comes out clean - get your cake the hell out of the oven to cool - (right to cold stage) B4 putting its icing on (does not work on warm cake)


lmao:Good luck!:lmao


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Well I'd be willing to slice the top off your piece of cake and "take care of it" for you if you wish. The sacrifices friends have to make some times....Tsk Tsk.
> 
> Spoken like a true chocoholic....lemme guess...with a big cold glass of milk, right?


Thanks, Kim, but I really need to lose some weight, so I shall pass.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> morning all!
> 
> I will forgo the cake thanks! I am settling for a bowl of porridge with trail mix stirred in, quite delicious, and I think I need the cholesterol lowering properties this morning ...
> 
> i am a great fan of apple cake too, i have a great recipe for 'Basic Cake' which you can literally do anything with, make upside down cake, or stir in fruit, it is a heavy cake, (very moist) and will adapt to any fruit you choose.
> I just make a cinnamon/ dark brown sugar, topping it is more than enough.
> 
> i know not everyone likes heavy cake, but if you want the 'directions'  I will share.


Afternoon, Leslie. This sounds a bit like the cake my wife makes. She uses a Jewish recipe from a Jewish cookbook I gave her one Hanukkah.


----------



## KC4

Kim's Mom's Boiled Caramel Icing recipe (as written by Kim's Mom) 

Heavy bottom pot on stove - 2 cups Demura Sugar, 1 cup heavy whip cream 

Boil for 4 minutes or till you see crystals washing down (steam) on sides of pot -
Uncover & boil to 240 degree stage - use thermometer.(KC4 note: What? Does she think I'm gonna use my finger?) 

Remove from stove & add 3 heaping tablspoons butter & teaspoon (good, not cheap) vanilla - Beat the hell out of this till thick and spreadable - spread over cooled chocolate cake. *Never* spread this icing on a warm cake - This icing also very yummy on Angel Food Cake - you will be loved by all, so try it! (KC4 note: Is that all I have to do?) 

Note
This icing can fail for some reason - like - it can curdle or not thicken up - not sure why this happens. So just use for extra sauce on cake with vanilla ice cream *& start over*. I have many times - everyone loves the sauce as well. 

(KC4 note: Icing did not "fail" last night..that's why it was STOLEN!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, it is not my Whiplash Chicken recipe. It is from a cookbook of my wife's mother from a country club bridge group in Calgary.


----------



## SINC

Kim, please define "(buttered & floured) pan". Do you butter first, then sprinkle powder over it or how exactly does one do this?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Kim, please define "(buttered & floured) pan". Do you butter first, then sprinkle powder over it or how exactly does one do this?


Butter the bottom and sides of the pan first.

Then put about 2 tablespoons of flour in the pan and shake it around until the bottom and sides of the pan are covered with flour. Shake out the excess flour--I usually just dump that out into the sink.

(The corners are the tricky part of all of this.)


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, it is not my Whiplash Chicken recipe. It is from a cookbook of my wife's mother from a country club bridge group in Calgary.


OK - I can include it or omit it as you wish .....if I include it I can also reference where it comes from. Everybody's recipes always come from or start somewhere....

Since I am not planning to sell the ehMac collection, there are no major legal tangles. If anyone does not wish their recipe to be included, since it is an eCookbook, all they need to do is tell me and it can be deleted and made unavailable in minutes.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good day, all. Great Halloween photos, thanks for uploading! My nephew (2) went out to the six houses in their circle dressed as a doctor and giving everyone flu shots ... He was a bit reluctant at first but decided when he saw the candy that it was a pretty good idea after all!

Sinc, normally you butter the pan first. You then toss in a spoonful or two of flour and shake the pan around to make sure all the butter-covered areas also are covered in flour. Then you empty out the excess flour. (That's the way I learned it anyhow. )

Off to take my final mid-term -- introductory linguistics. Wish me luck ...


----------



## Sonal

Kim, the lentil salad I had posted came from Mark Bittman's "How to cook everything vegetarian."

Truthfully, I think the salad needs a little something. I find it a touch bland. I think some fresh cilantro and some finely chopped tomato would do nicely... in which case, it's no longer Bittman's recipe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck on your test, Mona.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Kim, the lentil salad I had posted came from Mark Bittman's "How to cook everything vegetarian."
> 
> Truthfully, I think the salad needs a little something. I find it a touch bland. I think some fresh cilantro and some finely chopped tomato would do nicely... in which case, it's no longer Bittman's recipe.


Exactly - It becomes Sonal's recipe.

What do you think? A 1/2 cup of finely chopped fresh tomato and 1 tablespoon of finely chopped fresh cilantro?


----------



## Sonal

I like fresh cilantro, so I would use a good handful--say 1/2 cup, or to taste.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I like fresh cilantro, so I would use a good handful--say 1/2 cup, or to taste.


I love just about anything that has cilantro included in the recipe. :love2::love2:


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I like fresh cilantro, so I would use a good handful--say 1/2 cup, or to taste.


Me too! I love Cilantro! 
Got the change locked and loaded Sonal.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. I hear you about gaining weight, ane here I am trying to lost those tewo pounds.


----------



## Sonal

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day fabulous folks
> 
> A quick look in here and I put on two pounds already....
> 
> All is well, just trying to get my online forum configured, but so far it sucks trying get SMF to do what I want it to do.


Try the lentil salad--low in fat, high in protein and complex carbs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Try the lentil salad--low in fat, high in protein and complex carbs.


I shall have some lentil salad, please.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MLeh

You paying members can't see it, but the Google ads for this page are now all for weight-loss systems.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yep, count me in for sharing the chocolate cake recipe please Kim.
> 
> rp, that is one heck of an idea. A recipe corner might indeed be very popular.
> 
> Or come to think of it, is anyone (or two) interested in writing a food type column with a recipe once a week? The pay is lousy (nothing) but the exposure is pretty good.


Hi Don I would be glad to contribute. We need a name to catch their attention, like a Lunchbucket Lucy type of thing, but once you get it rolling your readers will contribute. What you could do is run it for a series, have a contest for the best recipe in that 1/4 year, then run the 1/4s for the best of the year. You would be able to backfill with grocer ads or products, not sure if Western Family is still going out there? But you can see where I'm going....


----------



## Rps

Oh Don, by the way, it might be a good idea if you do get ads to have a specific printable coupon from your site. That way your advertiser can get a direct relationship between your site and their ad. You could do that for your free ads as well, then when they see the coupons you can gain a count for retail ads for your site. I did this when I ran my wine shows .... the turn around was immediate and the advertisers were impressed with the coverage .... which really is what they are paying for.


----------



## SINC

Good thoughts all rp, will put them in my future to do file.

Meanwhile, after a trip to the local Safeway for a couple of missing ingredients, Kim's Mom's chocolate cake will come out of the oven in just 15 minutes now. Boy are my girls gonna be surprised.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Good thoughts all rp, will put them in my future to do file.
> 
> Meanwhile, after a trip to the local Safeway for a couple of missing ingredients, Kim's Mom's chocolate cake will come out of the oven in just 15 minutes now. Boy are my girls gonna be surprised.


Woot! A Beta tester!  Let me know how it turns out.

Make sure to "use a toothpick at 35 minutes and if it comes out clean - get the cake the hell out of the oven"


----------



## SINC

Just did the toothpick thingy and it didn't come out clean, so 10 more minutes.


----------



## SINC

Update: Five minutes later, still gooey in centre, so at least five more.


----------



## KC4

It is a very moist cake but it should not be gooey.


----------



## SINC

Five more minutes and just a tiny bit on toothpick. Two minutes I'm gonna get it the hell outta the oven.


----------



## KC4

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
Good idea...You really don't want to incur the wrath of my Mom for overcooking the sucker. :lmao::lmao:Reaally, really.


----------



## SINC

Ta da!


----------



## KC4

YEp! That looks right!


----------



## SINC

It kinda fell a bit in the middle when I poked it with the toothpick the last time, but it looks good.

I'll report on the taste test after tonight's dessert. Slurp. I'll bet a bit of vanilla ice cream on it will go well.) I don't "do" icing.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> It kinda fell a bit in the middle when I poked it with the toothpick the last time, but it looks good.
> 
> I'll report on the taste test after tonight's dessert. Slurp. I'll bet a bit of vanilla ice cream on it will go well.) I don't "do" icing.


Yep - that's the traditional way we serve it - with a big scoop of vanilla ice cream. 
Yeah - the darned cake is notorious for falling a bit in the middle....I'll have to investigate to see if a few more minutes in the oven would prevent that.......but I might incur wrath for overcooking it.


----------



## SINC

Oh no! NOT MOM!

Later . . . the local beckons.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks good, Don. I would like some with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> It kinda fell a bit in the middle when I poked it with the toothpick the last time, but it looks good.
> 
> I'll report on the taste test after tonight's dessert. Slurp. I'll bet a bit of vanilla ice cream on it will go well.) I don't "do" icing.


Don to use just vanilla .... nooooooooooooooo ... try Butter Pecan or Rhum, Creme Brule, Pralines and Cream


----------



## Dr.G.

Pralines and Cream sounds good, Rp ............... with a cup of vanilla coffee.


----------



## Rps

Marc, we have a local dairy here that has the best Butter Pecan I have ever had. When served at the right temperature the aroma is almost overwhelming. It has a lovely texture and subtle flavour. When it comes to ice cream nothing beats a local dairy.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a big butter pecan lover, Rp, although I love pecans.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yankees jump to an early lead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix.


----------



## KC4

How was the cake Don?

Did the girls like it?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> How was the cake Don?
> 
> Did the girls like it?


Well THE girl said it was the best "real" chocolate cake she had since childhood. 

As for the younger gal, (and BTW she's just eight years younger than you) she is still teaching school and meeting with parents. She left at 7:30 a.m. and it is now just after 9:00 p.m. and she is not home yet.

Damn teachers. Get all summer off you know. 



Rps said:


> Don to use just vanilla .... nooooooooooooooo ... try Butter Pecan or Rhum, Creme Brule, Pralines and Cream


rp, I can think of nothing any MORE repulsive than any of those flavours with chocolate.

Vanilla it is and will always be.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Well THE girl said it was the best "real" chocolate cake she had since childhood.


Awesome! Woot!
I'll pass that comment on to my Mom too, thanks - she'll appreciate that.

The cake reminds me of my own childhood too...as it's the one my Mom used to bake the most frequently for dessert. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a light breakfast buffet this morning for those of you on cake-hangovers. "Death by Chocolate" has been cancelled at The Cafe Chez Marc until further notice. This morning, there are whole grain cereals, breads/bagels and lots of fruit. As always, fresh tea and coffee are brewed throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is nervous about meeting Prince Charles. I told her to pretend that she is presenting the teapot and scones to me .............. just not ending it with a goodbye kiss. We shall see. :love2::lmao:


----------



## rgray

^^^
Just remind her that Chuck is the result of centuries of inbreeding. Think 'Deliverance' banjo and she'll be fine.... :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, great line Robert!

And for the record Kim, the teacher kid agreed with her Mom about that chocolate cake.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

And I say get rid of Liz and her ditzy band of misfits. This is the 21st century and it is time we offed the royals and the Governor General as well. We are, after all, an independent nation.

Come to think of it, The Shang is just the wrong place to post this type of crap anyway.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> My wife is nervous about meeting Prince Charles. I told her to pretend that she is presenting the teapot and scones to me .............. just not ending it with a goodbye kiss. We shall see. :love2::lmao:


:lmao::lmao: Your wife is not leaving you! You are handsomer and have a fuller head of hair than he does so you are safe.  :lmao:

Thanks for the brekkie Marc!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## rgray

The Royals are a nasty bunch of freeloaders. Virtually everything they own was stolen from someone else or gifted by fawning acolytes. Wait until you see the bill* we Canadians* are going to have to pay for Chuck's little vacation in the colonies. Canadians actually pay more per capita for these sponging Royals than do the Brits.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning Garett.


----------



## sharonmac09

MazterCBlazter said:


> Prince Charles goes out of his way to do a lot of charity work that he does not have to do. He is an extremely intelligent and educated man who feels guilt about being born into his privileged position, and does his best to try to give back to the world and improve it. He has been effective and successful with his efforts.
> 
> I have much more respect for the Royal families of the world than most politicians, many of who were voted in by the "Deliverance" crowd (current Republicans). The Russians made a big mess out of their country after they killed their Royal family. Then communism fell and they tried to implement duh-mockracy. Today it is a bastion of corruption run by tough violent gangsters.
> 
> The Russians would have been much better off to leave things in the hands of the Royals. Democracy is well on its way out, as the systematic dumbing down of the people makes them less and less capable of electing anyone worthwhile. The people that would make the best candidates and leaders don't want to run for political office.
> 
> Eventually British Democracy will fall apart. Then they are lucky enough to have kept the Royal family around, who would do a far better job of running things than having the sort of politicians they get in office that are elected by gullible morons.
> 
> I say scrap democracy and put a good King in place to run the show with absolute power. Make the elected representatives of the people figureheads of stupidity, for that is really all they are.


Hi Garett, how are you this morning?

Very interesting view, Garett. Monarchy does have its advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Good morning all: It seems we have a nasty bunch of colonials here this morning. For my two cents, I've looked high and low and it is my considered opinion that the best form of government is a benevolent dictator .... with me as the dictator.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all.

I had to check (again) to see if this was indeed the Shang. 

*inserts rainbows and skipping bunnies*

There. Back to normal.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Good morning all: It seems we have a nasty bunch of colonials here this morning. For my two cents, I've looked high and low and it is my considered opinion that the best form of government is a benevolent dictator .... with me as the dictator.


I've always said, there are advantages to a dictatorship. (Particularly if you are the dictator.) 

My feeling on the Queen is that it's cheaper to keep her--the time and expense of officially removing her is more trouble than the increasingly diminished importance that the Royal family has is worth.


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I had to check (again) to see if this was indeed the Shang.
> 
> *inserts rainbows and skipping bunnies*
> 
> There. Back to normal.


I did the same... um, minus the rainbows and bunnies.

In any case, shouldn't that be rainbows and doxies?


----------



## sharonmac09

Sonal said:


> I did the same... um, minus the rainbows and bunnies.
> 
> In any case, shouldn't that be rainbows and doxies?


+1 

Good morning Sonal, how are you on this royally beautiful day?


----------



## Rps

Morning Sonal, Sharon and all: Like them or not, the Royals are a big draw and they are what separate us from our US cousins. We are, after all, Americans [ in the sense we live in North America ] on our links to the Monarchy makes us different. Now this is coming from a guy who thinks Guy Fawkes should be a national holiday in every country that has elected officials.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Rp!

How are ya? Still digging into those tomes?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Rp!
> 
> How are ya? Still digging into those tomes?


Yeah, just finishing a riveting book on the academic side of Narrative Inquiry ... I think it may have been better is Dan Brown wrote it.


----------



## MLeh

Sonal said:


> I did the same... um, minus the rainbows and bunnies.
> 
> In any case, shouldn't that be rainbows and doxies?


There are enough doxies in this thread without needing to add more.

Just read back to Kim's recipes. Your fudge icing recipe is the same as the one we use (without the Kim Mom-isms, obviously) on top of my dad's favourite cake, which is a spice cake with raisins. We call it 'boiled raisin cake'. But usually I can't be bothered with the topping, because the cake is good just as it is.

If anyone would like the recipe, let me know.

BTW, I agree with Don: any flavour icecream except vanilla on top of chocolate cake (or apple pie for that matter) is sacrilege. 

Back to doing my corporate year end ... later all.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## rgray

MazterCBlazter said:


> Obviously prejudiced and misinformed.


Au contraire, mon ami. I am British born and partially British educated. I am, FWIW, a British citizen and passport holder. I am quite well educated on matters of the British royals and their history, which is where my distaste for them comes from.... The more you learn about these people, the lower your opinion of them will be.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> ^^^
> Just remind her that Chuck is the result of centuries of inbreeding. Think 'Deliverance' banjo and she'll be fine.... :clap:


I shall pass this on to her, Robert. She might be on The National tonight as well, in that they are interviewing her about the dedication. We shall see.

YouTube - Duelling Banjos - scene from Deliverance


----------



## Rps

rgray said:


> Au contraire, mon ami. I am British born and partially British educated. I am, FWIW, a British citizen and passport holder. I am quite well educated on matters of the British royals and their history, which is where my distaste for them comes from.... The more you learn about these people, the lower your opinion of them will be.


Hi Robert, the problem with history, especially at it was taught in Canada, was that it was written by White European Males .... the "Royals" have had a scandalous history [ no matter what Royal you speak ] because of their believe of entitlement.

If we actually could re-learn our history lessons and through a critical lens at that our opinion of them might change. Really our constitutional monarchy has only one true value: at least we have someone to break a tie.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao: Your wife is not leaving you! You are handsomer and have a fuller head of hair than he does so you are safe.  :lmao:
> 
> Thanks for the brekkie Marc!


True, Sharon ............. but she could be a Dutchess ........... and raise doxies at her castle. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I shall pass this on to her, Robert. She might be on The National tonight as well, in that they are interviewing her about the dedication. We shall see.
> 
> YouTube - Duelling Banjos - scene from Deliverance


Hi Marc, I will be looking forward to see if she is on the news. BTW, would you tell her to tell Chuck that I'm sorry I missed the wedding.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Anyone that has met him says he is very charming and puts people at ease around him. I am confident that she will enjoy this opportunity. He really is a great man and it is a shame that circumstances did not allow him to become King.


We shall see, Garett. Now she is nervous about possibly being on The National. I told her to think of me interviewing her and no one watching.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> True, Sharon ............. but she could be a Dutchess ........... and raise doxies at her castle. :lmao:


I'm not sure how the doxies would get along with the corgis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. You will be pleased that along with the tea pot and scones my wife is presenting to Charles this afternoon, I have slipped in a few bags of Sonal Special.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. You will be pleased that along with the tea pot and scones my wife is presenting to Charles this afternoon, I have slipped in a few bags of Sonal Special.


Ah, well then your wife need not worry at all. Charles will very relaxed and pleased to meet her.


----------



## SINC

Somehow I've developed a royal PITA this morning. 

Is it OK to have home made chocolate cake for breakfast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I did the same... um, minus the rainbows and bunnies.
> 
> In any case, shouldn't that be rainbows and doxies?


Here's the rainbow .............. and the doxies.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Somehow I've developed a royal PITA this morning.
> 
> Is it OK to have home made chocolate cake for breakfast?


Yes, but ONLY if it is homemade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I will be looking forward to see if she is on the news. BTW, would you tell her to tell Chuck that I'm sorry I missed the wedding.



I shall, Rp. Did you send them a wedding gift?


----------



## SINC

By the look of it, we need a much bigger rainbow this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm not sure how the doxies would get along with the corgis.


Princess Anne, Charles' sister, is breeding "dorgies" -- a dachshund cross with her mom's corgis.

Dorgi, Dorgis, Dorgie, Dorgies, Dachshund / Corgi Hybrid


----------



## SINC

Warn your wife to beware of some of Chuck's well known habits Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> By the look of it, we need a much bigger rainbow this morning:


That's psychedelic, man. Don is The Man ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Warn your wife to beware of some of Chuck's well known habits Marc.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Warn your wife to beware of some of Chuck's well known habits Marc.












Caption, please....


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> If you want to hide something on ehMac, post it in the Shang, it will get buried deeply and quickly


Not always true, Garett. Still, we have the doxies, who are digging dogs, to root out all sorts of things underground. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All 
Well I was out this morning in a sweater, and the sun was coming up in the east and the moon was hanging in the sky as bright and bold as it could be in the west, it was really interesting..... 

I shall be glad to partake in the lovely 'cakeless' breakfast you have prepared Marc, I am not a fan of chocolate Don but that cake looked mighty good. 

Where do we post any recipes? I do have a couple to share and one huge favourite of my family, and it is chocolate cake ... :lmao: (I just don't eat it) 

I like my other cake with apples/ cinnamon and whatever....


----------



## Sonal

MazterCBlazter said:


> If you want to hide something on ehMac, post it in the Shang, it will get buried deeply and quickly


So then this would be the spot to discuss my plans to stage a coup and wrest power from the Mayor?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. I love anything with apples and cinnamon.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

And this is such a good time of year for cooking with apples too. I should make an apple crisp sometime soon.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Somehow I've developed a royal PITA this morning.
> 
> Is it OK to have home made chocolate cake for breakfast?


Yes.

Chocolate comes from cocoa beans. Beans are a vegetable.

Flour comes from wheat. So that's a grain.

Sugar (in Alberta), comes from beets. Beets are a vegetable.

Eggs are protein.

Obviously cake is the PERFECT breakfast food.

Fortunately I don't have to justify the icing, as you don't use it.

However, if you're having icecream: the dairy council is advertising that people don't consume enough dairy products. So the icecream, if you have it, is good for your bones.


----------



## SINC

Oh my, what big medals you have.


----------



## macdoodle

Mmmmm Love apple crisp with heavy cream, not whipped, just poured over.... miss the Spy from the Annapolis Valley, they make the best pies etc.... but I will take what I can get, usually grannies .... !


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> Mmmmm Love apple crisp with heavy cream, not whipped, just poured over.... miss the Spy from the Annapolis Valley, they make the best pies etc.... but I will take what I can get, usually grannies .... !


I usually eat mine warm with vanilla ice cream... I'm not a huge ice cream fan, but I love it with apple crisp.


----------



## SINC

M & M Food Meat Shops out west sell a dessert item called Apple Blossoms. They come frozen and you just pop them in the microwave. I'm nearly addicted to them with a bit of ice cream on top.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> M & M Food Meat Shops out west sell a dessert item called Apple Blossoms. They come frozen and you just pop them in the microwave. I'm nearly addicted to them with a bit of ice cream on top.


Hmmm, tempting looking. I wonder if it's as good as a homemade crisp, though?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> M & M Food Meat Shops out west sell a dessert item called Apple Blossoms. They come frozen and you just pop them in the microwave. I'm nearly addicted to them with a bit of ice cream on top.


Morning Don, nice job on mybirdie, I liked the picture of the house with the "eyes" very interesting. Sonal, the blossoms are good at M&Ms, I like the Bumbleberry.

My daughter has them for breakfast when they are in the house.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Hmmm, tempting looking. I wonder if it's as good as a homemade crisp, though?


They are pretty darn good Sonal and at $1.19 very affordable.

They also have Apple Crisp, but I have never tried them:


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Wow! A lot of activity in here today!

Thanks for the breakfast Marc...Hope the Mrs enjoys her encounter with the Royals. 

I haven't really thought much about the Royals... good or bad....Isn't the Queen one of the top ten wealthiest people on the earth? I'd have to look that up to confirm. I also cannot remember how that was calculated..Net worth? Cash Flow? etc? 

Leslie - I think anywhere is fine for a recipe posting - the social groups (where there was a food thread) are being decommissioned. 

Don - glad to hear the cake was a continued success. I gave a chunk of it to the neighbors and they also wanted the recipe. Off to check out SAP soon..

Anybody ever try Cheese quesadillas with a jalapeno spiked applesauce?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Gang,
Well not trying to turn off the 'food' discussion (BTW those apple blossems are incredible... the have them at Costcos, or did have, 10 or something for about $8.00

A friend said they don't have them anymore ... I don't know because the only thing I allow myself as a treat are the ciabatta buns, (triangle) they are soo good toasted, and make wonderful hamburger buns too! 

Anyhow, I was chatting to a cashier yesterday, and she told me about this site where you could track your bills and find out where they go ... 

It is called Where's Willy? ® 2.2 it will track US and Canadian, this is the Canadian site... if someone has already entered your bill # you will see where it came from, it is interesting ...


----------



## KC4

Good Job on SAP today Don - Lots of amusing and interesting stuff...

That's cool Leslie - I never knew there was such a site that you could go to track the whereabouts or origins of the dollars that pass through your hands. 

Sounds like a cool add on activity for the coin collector type hobbyists.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> And this is such a good time of year for cooking with apples too. I should make an apple crisp sometime soon.


I shall be first in line, Sonal. I LOVE apple crisps. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## macdoodle

Not sure how it works exactly, but I think if someone registers a bill that has been registered before you can get the info.

I tried it on a couple of $2.00 bills I have but it just came up old bills.  (I knew that) wonder if they are worth more than a couple of $$ ??


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I usually eat mine warm with vanilla ice cream... I'm not a huge ice cream fan, but I love it with apple crisp.


I am with you, Sonal. What a treat. :love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> M & M Food Meat Shops out west sell a dessert item called Apple Blossoms. They come frozen and you just pop them in the microwave. I'm nearly addicted to them with a bit of ice cream on top.


Don, this is what we have when my wife does not feel like cooking a desert, but we heat them in the oven. Still, with vanilla ice cream on top, no one complains and there are never any left over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hmmm, tempting looking. I wonder if it's as good as a homemade crisp, though?


Not as good as my wife's homemade apple crisp, but it is very good and worth the effort to find an M&M store.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They are pretty darn good Sonal and at $1.19 very affordable.
> 
> They also have Apple Crisp, but I have never tried them:


Now, I personally don't like their apple crisp in that I have been spoiled by my wife's homemade version. M&M's rates a "good" in my books.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, my wife is due to make the presentation in a couple of hours. Being an anti-monarchist, I am not allowed withing 1000 meters of the event. Not sure what will happen tomorrow when he visits a local New Canadians workshop and takes a walk to Churchill Park to see the bust of Winston Churchill -- he will have to walk right past my house. Maybe that is why they have had those Royal Newfoundland Constabulary horse patrols going back and forth past my house into Churchill Park?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Now, I personally don't like their apple crisp in that I have been spoiled by my wife's homemade version. M&M's rates a "good" in my books.


I think it is time to share your wife's 'crisp' Marc, everyone makes them a little differently,

I could use a good one, tried and true, I stumble through the 'books' but cannot find one like my Gran used to make, and like all good scottish cooks, it was 'in her head' along with the shortbread and plumb pudding.... among other 'greats'  She left this world with it tightly tucked away .... 

Please ask your wife if she would share? Hmmm?? :love2:

(also what type of apples)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Must try that tracking site if we are talking about the same kind of "bills".

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I am Anti-Olympics in Vancouver, same here.


I am not against the Olympics, just what the Olympics have become these days. 

How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I think it is time to share your wife's 'crisp' Marc, everyone makes them a little differently,
> 
> I could use a good one, tried and true, I stumble through the 'books' but cannot find one like my Gran used to make, and like all good scottish cooks, it was 'in her head' along with the shortbread and plumb pudding.... among other 'greats'  She left this world with it tightly tucked away ....
> 
> Please ask your wife if she would share? Hmmm?? :love2:
> 
> (also what type of apples)


The recipe is from a Jewish cookbook I gave to her and it's a variation of a German recipe from that book. I could give you the recipe, but she will NEVER reveal her personal recipes. Still, as I tell her, once she dies, it dies with her if she does not write them down ........... or share them with other people. We shall see.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> The recipe is from a Jewish cookbook I gave to her and it's a variation of a German recipe from that book. I could give you the recipe, but she will NEVER reveal her personal recipes. Still, as I tell her, once she dies, it dies with her if she does not write them down ........... or share them with other people. We shall see.


Tell her I live too far away to compete,:lmao: It is like my friends daughter-in-law, who makes Kosher pickles without vinegar, they are soo good, and every time I asked for the recipe, i was told, yes, yes, i'll get it for you, but I moved away, sadly she passed away, and I will have nothing but a memory of those delicious pickles .... any hits on this one?

(name of cookbook??)


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, she was raised in Calgary and Edmonton, so you being in AB puts you off-limits for this recipe. I think that she would give it to you if you were living in somewhere a bit further away .............. like Costa Rica.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Tell her I live too far away to compete,:lmao: It is like my friends daughter-in-law, who makes Kosher pickles without vinegar, they are soo good, and every time I asked for the recipe, i was told, yes, yes, i'll get it for you, but I moved away, sadly she passed away, and I will have nothing but a memory of those delicious pickles .... any hits on this one?
> 
> (name of cookbook??)


My grandfather used to make his own pickles. He would use what I have seen to be a Kirby cucumber (I once tried to grow these for my own pickles). Never heard of non-white vinegar brine, but it could exist. The key if Kosher salt.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, she was raised in Calgary and Edmonton, so you being in AB puts you off-limits for this recipe. I think that she would give it to you if you were living in somewhere a bit further away .............. like Costa Rica.


That is too bad,  I guess the name of the book is also out of the question.... ??

Tell her I am moving to Mexico .... in fact I am packing right this minute .... 

(Tell her where I live is almost as remote from Calgary and Edmonton as Costa Rica.... :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> My grandfather used to make his own pickles. He would use what I have seen to be a Kirby cucumber (I once tried to grow these for my own pickles). Never heard of non-white vinegar brine, but it could exist. The key if Kosher salt.


Actually she claimed there was no vinegar, could have been pulling my leg though, as I have searched high and low for non vinegar pickles, but it doesn't sound possible.
It is hard to find Kosher Salt, must try the health food stores, it isn't in our local stores for sure.... 

Interesting on the cukes, Marc, we only get the regular kind, burpies and non burpies....

have to find my organic friend in BC and see if they have heard of these that you mention.... they like to grow different things so that might be something they'd be interested in...


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Actually she claimed there was no vinegar, could have been pulling my leg though, as I have searched high and low for non vinegar pickles, but it doesn't sound possible.
> It is hard to find Kosher Salt, must try the health food stores, it isn't in our local stores for sure....


Leslie, I bought Kosher salt off the shelf in our Safeway store a couple of weeks back. Superstore carries it as well.

And yes, you can make pickles without vinegar. Here is a very old recipe to do just that:

No Vinegar Kosher Dill Pickles (Makes one quart)

INGREDIENTS:

2 tablespoons kosher salt
1 tablespoon mixed pickling spice
2 cloves garlic (optional)
2 heads fresh dill seeds
Small pickling cucumbers to fill jar and filtered water at room temperature

DIRECTIONS:

1. Put quart jar(s) in large pot of water and bring to boil to sterilize.
2. Boil for 10 minutes.
3. Remove and empty jar(s).
4. Put the salt, spices and garlic in the bottom of sterilized jar(s).
5. Add a little water to dissolve the salt.
6. Pack, I say PACK with cucumbers and dill as tightly as possible without breaking the cucumbers.
7. Fill with water leaving a one inch headroom at the top.
8. Cap tightly with sterilized caps and rings.
9. Boil jar(s) again for five minutes.
10. Store for 24 hours, then re-tighten and store for six weeks in cool dark place on newspaper in case they leak while fermenting. A cool basement cement floor is ideal.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> That is too bad,  I guess the name of the book is also out of the question.... ??
> 
> Tell her I am moving to Mexico .... in fact I am packing right this minute ....
> 
> (Tell her where I live is almost as remote from Calgary and Edmonton as Costa Rica.... :lmao:



I'll look for the title of the book, Leslie. I got it from Amazon.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

Kosher salt is a must. Someone must have it in Calgary, since they have a fairly large Jewish population. My wife gets hers shipped in from Montreal.

Kirby pickles are thin skinned and this is ideal for kosher dill pickles.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon Marc!

Did your wife manage to say a few words to Prince Charles? If so, how did she do?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon Marc!
> 
> Did your wife manage to say a few words to Prince Charles? If so, how did she do?


Not sure. I think the event is at 3PM. She is incommunicado, and I am barred from getting close to the event, which is by invitation only. PM Harper and GG Jean were invited, but both declined. Premier Williams had to go to a special cabinet meeting re the lack of H1N1 vaccines here in NL, so he won't be there either. We shall see.

CBC News - Canada - Royals tour historic N.L. sites


----------



## KC4

Recipe looks interesting Don - I assume you meant no VINEGAR Kosher pickles...


Any report in yet from the Mrs Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Recipe looks interesting Don - I assume you meant no VINEGAR Kosher pickles...
> 
> 
> Any report in yet from the Mrs Marc?


This just in from my wife -- 

"It was great...very nerve wracking...but good. He spoke with me for a few minutes about social housing for the poor."

She was also invited to an invitation-only social for him at The Rooms here in St.John's. I am NOT invited ........... for obvious reasons.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Recipe looks interesting Don - I assume you meant no VINEGAR Kosher pickles...


Good catch there Eagle Eye. It has been edited.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> This just in from my wife --
> 
> "It was great...very nerve wracking...but good. He spoke with me for a few minutes about social housing for the poor."
> 
> She was also invited to an invitation-only social for him at The Rooms here in St.John's. I am NOT invited ........... for obvious reasons.


Sounds like, despite the nerves, she is enjoying herself. Woot!


----------



## rgray

MazterCBlazter said:


> Cmon' crash the party already. See he cares about helping the poor get housing.


Did he leave any money for the purpose....... Hmmm, didn't think so...


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Cmon' crash the party already. See he cares about helping the poor get housing.


Since I am a Canadian citizen, I can't be deported back to the US, but 7-15 years in a maximum security prison is not my idea of a "party favor". I shall stay home and grade.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sounds like, despite the nerves, she is enjoying herself. Woot!


Yes. She supports the monarchy ......... I don't ........... so we don't discuss the matter much. Keeps our marriage together. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Did he leave any money for the purpose....... Hmmm, didn't think so...


No, just dedicated the building. Most of the funding came from Chevron Oil.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes. She supports the monarchy ......... I don't ........... so we don't discuss the matter much. Keeps our marriage together. :love2::love2::love2:


GIve her my best wishes Marc, there are millions of people who dearly love to see the Prince and his wife. And with all those interested parties, she had to earn that right to be recognised .... which she obviously has ... so in a way, he really came to see her didn't he................. not everyone can say that whether they like the Monarchy or not. I was wondering if she had monarchy butterflies before the meeting?


----------



## Sonal

Thanks for the recipe Don--I love kosher pickles. Never tried making them, though.

Might be tricky to find and appropriate cool and dark place in my little condo, except possibly my storage locker. (But god help me if they ferment and leak!)


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Thanks for the recipe Don--I love kosher pickles. Never tried making them, though.
> 
> Might be tricky to find and appropriate cool and dark place in my little condo, except possibly my storage locker. (But god help me if they ferment and leak!)


Sonal, I would be your worst nightmare as a tenant. Years ago I made 5 gallons of root beer in my apartment. I had them sitting on the floor in the kitchen. We left for a family event one weekend in Port Hope and when I returned home to Renfrew there was 5 gallons of black, sticky, ooze on the kitchen floor. And guess what, we had a downstair renter as well....... oh that was fun!


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Sonal, I would be your worst nightmare as a tenant. Years ago I made 5 gallons of root beer in my apartment. I had them sitting on the floor in the kitchen. We left for a family event one weekend in Port Hope and when I returned home to Renfrew there was 5 gallons of black, sticky, ooze on the kitchen floor. And guess what, we had a downstair renter as well....... oh that was fun!


Oh RP, you are so far from my worst nightmare as a tenant it's almost cute. 

A former super of ours (he passed away last year) told me once about one building he was managing. One day, a tenant complained that they was dirty water leaking into his apartment from the unit above. He went upstairs and discovered that the family in the unit above had basically confined themselves to living in one room--and in the rest of the apartment, they'd laid down thick sheets of plastic, then a thick layer of soil, and then they had planted vegetables throughout the soil to grow their own food IN the apartment.

5 gallons of root beer is nothing.


----------



## rgray

Sonal said:


> Oh RP, you are so far from my worst nightmare as a tenant it's almost cute.
> 
> A former super of ours (he passed away last year) told me once about one building he was managing. One day, a tenant complained that they was dirty water leaking into his apartment from the unit above. He went upstairs and discovered that the family in the unit above had basically confined themselves to living in one room--and in the rest of the apartment, they'd laid down thick sheets of plastic, then a thick layer of soil, and then they had planted vegetables throughout the soil to grow their own food IN the apartment.
> 
> 5 gallons of root beer is nothing.


A vegetable grow-op?...


----------



## Sonal

rgray said:


> A vegetable grow-op?...


I'm not sure which is worse--this kind or the other kind.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Kosher salt is a must. Someone must have it in Calgary, since they have a fairly large Jewish population. My wife gets hers shipped in from Montreal.
> 
> Kirby pickles are thin skinned and this is ideal for kosher dill pickles.



Our Sobey's store is pretty good at ordering things in, I think I am too late this year, but will be ready for the baby cukes next year I will ask a few of the locals if they will hold some for me. I am going to ask about the Kirby cukes too, they have brought in a lot of different squash after I asked for a few varieties, as the man said, if you don't ask how do we know what folks want ... they are very good at trying anything (in small doses) to see how it goes... 

Thanks so much for the recipe, I do know they were the most wonderful pickles I'd ever had, (I don't like too much vinegar in pickles.)

will let you know how it comes along.... thanks so much!


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Show her the monarchy thread I posted....


Garett, I would like to stay married. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> GIve her my best wishes Marc, there are millions of people who dearly love to see the Prince and his wife. And with all those interested parties, she had to earn that right to be recognised .... which she obviously has ... so in a way, he really came to see her didn't he................. not everyone can say that whether they like the Monarchy or not. I was wondering if she had monarchy butterflies before the meeting?


Merci, Rp. I may get to see him if he takes a walk past my house. I shall have Bridget outside with me. She is the doxie who, amazingly, is able to sit up and hold the position for 30 seconds or so. We shall see.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Send her an anonymous email...


Won't work. Better to stay at home and let her have some fun at the gala event/ball.


----------



## macdoodle

Many years ago, Prince Phillip and the Queen were giving out gold medals to deseving young students who had the most rounded grades, (similar to the Rhodes Scholar requirements) there was the son of a friend of mine who was to receive such an award when they docked in Halifax.
However, before this, they were in Newfoundland, and had youngsters serving the state dinner. As Prince Philip told it in an interview, " all was going so well and the youngsters were really spot on, then the final dishes were being cleared, the young server to the Prince said, you might want to keep your fork sir, I asked him why, and he said 'because sir, there's dessert' when the interviewer asked the prince what he did ,Phillip said, "why I kept my fork, I didn't want to miss dessert " 

He has repeated this story as one of his most memorable moments ... myself, I find it charming and very polite when he could have been a snob and made the child feel dreadful. 

As for my friends son, I went to visit them after he got his scholarship medal, I was a week after the event, and made Matt promise he would let me shake the hand that shook the hand of the Prince and Queen, when I stuck out my hand for the shake, imagine my surprise when his came forth wrapped in a plastic bag!!! :lmao:

Matt said thank goodness you got here, this was getting to be a bit much! We had a good laugh over that!


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting story, Leslie.


----------



## SINC

I, on the other hand (if you will pardon the pun) would have been scrubbing my hand vigorously having been in contact with one of Liz's motley crew.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I, on the other hand (if you will pardon the pun) would have been scrubbing my hand vigorously having been in contact with one of Liz's motley crew.


I would have committed a faux pas in that I am always the first one to extend my hand to someone. Protocol has it that you do not extend your hand to royalty. Of course, you could have also refused to shake his hand when he extended it, striking a blow for liberty.


----------



## macdoodle

Don't forget to get a photo of your princess in her finery.... it is still a most special moment to her no matter what anyone else thinks.... 

(hurry, get the camera!)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Don't forget to get a photo of your princess in her finery.... it is still a most special moment to her no matter what anyone else thinks....
> 
> (hurry, get the camera!)


What princess?


----------



## SINC

I think she is referring to Deborah.


----------



## macdoodle

If Deborah is the lady in your life, (rhymes with wife) ... then that is who I mean.....  I would have underlined 'your' but don't know if it is an option here.... or how, if it is...


----------



## rgray

macdoodle said:


> ....... Would have underlined 'your' but don't know if it is an option here.... Or how, if it is...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think she is referring to Deborah.


Oh .......................


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> If Deborah is the lady in your life, (rhymes with wife) ... then that is who I mean.....  I would have underlined 'your' but don't know if it is an option here.... or how, if it is...


Oh, I see. Deborah just got back from the ball. A grand time was had by all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Oh .......................


Or should that have been, "Oh my!"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

Hmmm.... Deborah, Duchess of Doxies.... has a nice ring to it.


----------



## KC4

G'night Gang!


----------



## Sonal

Goodnight!


----------



## SINC

Time for me to crash too. Night.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

lol! No, not running it, but I do have XP Pro on my MBP via VMWare Fusion.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. The tea and coffee are hot and ready to go along with a special pastry and bagel table with homemade preserves and cream cheese this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great bagel table spread. You went all out for "Over the Hump Day". Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hmmm.... Deborah, Duchess of Doxies.... has a nice ring to it.


Cute, Sonal. Of course, when the moon is full, strange sounds can be heard from the dungeon beneath the castle, an on the moors. Yes, I am afraid that behind the glitz and glitter of royalty lies an evil reality -- Deborah, Duchess of Doxies, has an evil twin sister, Debbie, who resides in Little Debbie's Den o' Doxie Doom. 

Be afraid ............. be very afraid.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All 

Thanks for the bagels Don, they will go well with my morning cuppa. It is a bit chilly here and that will warm me up nicely.

Trust the Duchess slept well last night Marc, no peas in the bed I presume ...  (only doxies) 

Perhaps we will be privvy to a peek into her day with royalty ... hmmmm??


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning guys!

MMMmmm bagels! Awesome! Ok, I'll have cinnamon & raison bagel with cream cheese, please and thank you! 

So how's everyone here?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning Sharon, how is your day shaping up?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Leslie!

How's your day so far? It's also a bit chilly and raining here. It's hard to get any construction work done! Clients are complaining!


----------



## sharonmac09

Seems this Royalty visit is not drawing any significant crowds that Charles and Diana did years ago!


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don, Sharon, Leslie, Sonal, Garrett, how are you this morning? Just stilling with me French Vanilla and a Cinnamon Roll....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning Sonal, your comments of the grow-op remind me of when we lived in Ottawa. There was an apartment that some moron used as a track for his dirt bike! Made a mess of the floor and walls. I bet the complaints were incredible......


----------



## SINC

When I was publisher of the Wallaceburg Daily News (ON) in 1972, I was also landlord to the apartment located over the downtown offices. Our tenant used to ride his motorcycle up the stairs and do oil changes on old newspapers on the floor and store it there all winter. I had a devil of a time evicting him back in those years.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> When I was publisher of the Wallaceburg Daily News (ON) in 1972, I was also landlord to the apartment located over the downtown offices. Our tenant used to ride his motorcycle up the stairs and do oil changes on old newspapers on the floor and store it there all winter. I had a devil of a time evicting him back in those years.


Don, I think this fall under my Rule # 2 of Government: Any Government legislation will invariably hurt those which it was designed to protect. Let me guess Renter Lobby groups using using the Tenant Act to beat back the big bad landlord. It's amazing, we all have these stories, and it's not just renting stories, and yet common sense seems lost on the legislative and enforcement end. You should put a reader request piece on these types of things I bet you would be shocked at the volume of replies .... unfortunately you probably wouldn't be shocked at what you read.


----------



## Sonal

I keep thinking that one day I should write a book of tenant stories.

In all fairness, I have seen some horrible landlords before, but good grief the tenants sometimes!

My favourite was the guy I had who decided to move out and re-rent his unit to escorts--it was $70 for the day, or $70 for the night. He started in February. I found out in early March. Took me until mid-June to actually get him out.

The best part is that he stopped paying rent, and then told me it was because the landlord (me) was interfering in his ability to run his business.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> I keep thinking that one day I should write a book of tenant stories.
> 
> In all fairness, I have seen some horrible landlords before, but good grief the tenants sometimes!
> 
> My favourite was the guy I had who decided to move out and re-rent his unit to escorts--it was $70 for the day, or $70 for the night. He started in February. I found out in early March. Took me until mid-June to actually get him out.
> 
> The best part is that he stopped paying rent, and then told me it was because the landlord (me) was interfering in his ability to run his business.


You've got to admire the guy's initiative. However the security of your building would be decreased due to the number of keys out there. That's what would concern me.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning All
> 
> Thanks for the bagels Don, they will go well with my morning cuppa. It is a bit chilly here and that will warm me up nicely.
> 
> Trust the Duchess slept well last night Marc, no peas in the bed I presume ...  (only doxies)
> 
> Perhaps we will be privvy to a peek into her day with royalty ... hmmmm??


Morning, Leslie. No peas ............ just doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> MMMmmm bagels! Awesome! Ok, I'll have cinnamon & raison bagel with cream cheese, please and thank you!
> 
> So how's everyone here?


Morning, Sharon. You and I share the same love of warm cinnamon and raisin bagels, with cream cheese. :love2::love2::love2:

I am fine. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Seems this Royalty visit is not drawing any significant crowds that Charles and Diana did years ago!


That is true here in St.John's. Thousands turned out here in St.John's when they both came here, but Charles and Camilla have only drawn hundreds.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning All...

Thanks for the bagel brekkie Don - You are too quick for me this morning - you beat me to posting the Flames fiasco by one minute..ONE MINUTE. I'd better get up earlier if I want to beat you to the story! Off to see what's up in SAP soon.

You SHOULD write a Troubles with Tenants book Sonal... It would be great. Hope you have some photos to put in there too...


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. No peas ............ just doxies.


Hi Marc, is this a new group or are they pictures of the last bunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, Don, Sharon, Leslie, Sonal, Garrett, how are you this morning? Just stilling with me French Vanilla and a Cinnamon Roll....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Morning, Garett. I am getting to love FV coffee in the morning now ....... just not cinnamon rolls. I find them too sticky.

So, how are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. I have a feeling that this will an unexpectedly quite and stress-free day for you today. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, is this a new group or are they pictures of the last bunch?


No, that's an old bunch of doxies. These days, we only have Casey and Bridget as what we call "bed dogs".

How are you doing this fine sunny day, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> No, that's an old bunch of doxies. These days, we only have Casey and Bridget as what we call "bed dogs".
> 
> How are you doing this fine sunny day, mon ami?


Great Marc thanks for asking. I'm off to do some shopping so that will be fun. Take care all and talk to you later.


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm, no mention of tonight's ball game. I find that odd. I hope the Phillies will win. A game seven is always exciting!


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy shopping, Rp. You have earned a break from all the research you have done.

Luckily, I am done with my Christmas/Hanukkah shopping. I pride myself not to let this shopping go past Remembrance Day, and this year I am early.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the bagel brekkie Don - You are too quick for me this morning - you beat me to posting the Flames fiasco by one minute..ONE MINUTE. I'd better get up earlier if I want to beat you to the story! Off to see what's up in SAP soon.


When one spent 42 years beating deadlines as a career, it becomes habit to continue into retirement.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmmm, no mention of tonight's ball game. I find that odd. I hope the Phillies will win. A game seven is always exciting!


I already made my prediction that the Phillies would win games 5 and 6, with game 7 going back and forth until the late innings, when Matsui, Swisher and Damon would come through for the Yankees, and Rivera would shut down the Phillies in the 9th inning. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

I will peek in on the game from time to time to see what is going on, seems every time I do though they are spitting, and that puts me off I'm afraid... worse, they do a close- up so you have no choice ... ugh!


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> I will peek in on the game from time to time to see what is going on, seems every time I do though they are spitting, and that puts me off I'm afraid... worse, they do a close- up so you have no choice ... ugh!


Yep, the spitting, as Daffy Duck used to say,


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

I'll take a cup of Sonal Special, please.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I'll take a cup of Sonal Special, please.


Coming right up. Stressful morning, Elaine?


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up. Stressful morning, Elaine?


Scale of 1-10, it will probably end up being a 9.5. (It's all to come, but why wait when you can stress out in advance?  )


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Scale of 1-10, it will probably end up being a 9.5. (It's all to come, but why wait when you can stress out in advance?  )


Sorry to hear this, Elaine. Maybe a session in the Relaxation Spa or the Meditation Grotto might be in order. Hopefully, this will help.

Seriously, I hope that this is not an extreme moment of stress for you, like a serious illness or death in the family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> You've got to admire the guy's initiative. However the security of your building would be decreased due to the number of keys out there. That's what would concern me.


Front door was a card system, so he couldn't easily replicate the cards, though he'd managed to acquire 4 of them (he rented out another unit for his sister*). Unit locks were changed after he moved.

But in any case, we later changed the front door lock and upgraded all the unit doors to high-security keys that cannot easily be replicated.

*There really was a sister. She is a law student in the UK, and was very, very pissed off to come home on vacation and find out that her brother had used her name in all this.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Good Morning All...
> 
> Thanks for the bagel brekkie Don - You are too quick for me this morning - you beat me to posting the Flames fiasco by one minute..ONE MINUTE. I'd better get up earlier if I want to beat you to the story! Off to see what's up in SAP soon.
> 
> You SHOULD write a Troubles with Tenants book Sonal... It would be great. Hope you have some photos to put in there too...


I am actually writing a book write now, though at the moment, there's not much to do with tenants in it. I actually have no idea what it's about, so I'll have to see where it takes me.

It's part of a marathon writing challenge. National Novel Writing Month The goal is to write 50,000 words in 30 days. It started November first. I'm up to 8100+ words.

I'd tried it once before and won it in 2004. Then I tried it again in 2006 and my back went into spasms after about 5 days from sitting hunched over, so I had to quit.

I now sit properly at a desk when I write so my back has been fine, but now my right wrist is aching.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. I have a feeling that this will an unexpectedly quite and stress-free day for you today. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


Well, the morning started with my boyfriend calling me up to kvetch because he couldn't sleep all night... that was not fun.

But the rest of the day is looking okay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, the morning started with my boyfriend calling me up to kvetch because he couldn't sleep all night... that was not fun.
> 
> But the rest of the day is looking okay.


Sorry to hear that, Sonal. Still, an appropriate use of "kvetch", one of the Yiddish words that has made it into mainstream Western vocabularies.


----------



## Dr.G.

The leaves are turning golden now, which is the last color of the year for the maple trees around my house. In another couple of weeks they shall be bare until next June/July.  Such is the Circle of Life.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Elaine. Maybe a session in the Relaxation Spa or the Meditation Grotto might be in order. Hopefully, this will help.
> 
> Seriously, I hope that this is not an extreme moment of stress for you, like a serious illness or death in the family. Paix, mon amie.


Thanks, Marc. No one has died, and we're hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Elaine. We are here if you need a shoulder to cry on or a place to vent.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> The leaves are turning golden now, which is the last color of the year for the maple trees around my house. In another couple of weeks they shall be bare until next June/July.  Such is the Circle of Life.


the nice thing is your leaves are golden, mine froze and turned black ... even my mountain ash did not have it's red glow this year. :-(

I hope they don't get confused by the mild weather and try to grow again.... it has been a confusing fall for all of nature this year...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> the nice thing is your leaves are golden, mine froze and turned black ... even my mountain ash did not have it's red glow this year. :-(
> 
> I hope they don't get confused by the mild weather and try to grow again.... it has been a confusing fall for all of nature this year...


When these trees have their leaves turn golden, it means another couple of weeks of Fall is with us ............... and then months upon months of Winter is upon us. We shall see. :-ptptptptp


----------



## macdoodle

Question here, i cannot seem to make my mouse scroll up, only down, sometimes it is fine, but lately it is not behaving, 
Is there some way to clear / clean it? Can I take it apart?? or is it just being difficult?? (it is an attached mouse)


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange. Is the laser light still on?


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Question here, i cannot seem to make my mouse scroll up, only down, sometimes it is fine, but lately it is not behaving,
> Is there some way to clear / clean it? Can I take it apart?? or is it just being difficult?? (it is an attached mouse)


What type of mouse is it Leslie?

If it is a Mighty Mouse, take a fresh sheet of white paper and rub the mouse upside down on the ball in a circular motion on the paper to see if that will release it. Rub on the tiny track ball on top is what I mean.


----------



## macdoodle

WOW I am impressed, thanks Sinc, it worked just fine, does this happen due to residue on our fingers?? 

(bagel and cream cheese perhaps??) I wash my hands a lot during the day, so just wondering what made it (obviously) sticky.


----------



## macdoodle

Here is an Albino Moose, I have a series of them if you want to see more, I can send them for my birdie if you don't have them Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Here is an Albino Moose, I have a series of them if you want to see more, I can send them for my birdie if you don't have them Don.


Cool pic, Leslie. Never heard of one before, so this is a real find.


----------



## macdoodle

As you can see they are very rare.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear your mouse issue was solved Leslie. Just do the paper trick when it bogs down again, as it surely will. And yes it is from the oil on your finger that collect minute particles of dust which the clean paper removes.

As for the albino moose, I have already used those shots on mybirdie.ca about a year back, but keep trying.


----------



## Dr.G.

Albino doxies are even more rare.


----------



## Dr.G.

Three Cheese Chicken Penne Pasta Bake

It is in the oven as I write, and I made extra. Anyone interested?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Yep, the spitting, as Daffy Duck used to say,


Yep thathhhzz whut Daffy ushually sprays. 



Sonal said:


> I am actually writing a book write now, though at the moment, there's not much to do with tenants in it. I actually have no idea what it's about, so I'll have to see where it takes me.
> 
> It's part of a marathon writing challenge. National Novel Writing Month The goal is to write 50,000 words in 30 days. It started November first. I'm up to 8100+ words.
> 
> I'd tried it once before and won it in 2004. Then I tried it again in 2006 and my back went into spasms after about 5 days from sitting hunched over, so I had to quit.
> 
> I now sit properly at a desk when I write so my back has been fine, but now my right wrist is aching.


That's great Sonal...do you win for best book or most words? Can you type it or do you have to handwrite it?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Three Cheese Chicken Penne Pasta Bake
> 
> It is in the oven as I write, and I made extra. Anyone interested?


ooohhh looks good - Yup - I'll be more than pleased to have some.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Yep thathhhzz whut Daffy ushually sprays.
> 
> 
> That's great Sonal...do you win for best book or most words? Can you type it or do you have to handwrite it?


It's more of an organized personal challenge than a competition--kind of a like running a marathon, but without a single winner. If you reach 50,000, you win! I type it--most people do. (Makes counting the words way easier.)


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> I am actually writing a book write now, though at the moment, there's not much to do with tenants in it.


Was that an intentional pun, or a teeny error? 

Writing a book "write now" -vs- "right now"?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ooohhh looks good - Yup - I'll be more than pleased to have some.


Kim, everyone raved about this meal ............. which is rare, since there is usually a complaint or two about when I cook, which is Mon-Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Marc, you have a Doxie for every occasion :clap:


Garett, my wife tells me that "doxies are like peanuts, you can't just have one". 

To be honest, that is Max, who was a terri-poo cross. He died just before our first litter of pups were born.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Was that an intentional pun, or a teeny error?
> 
> Writing a book "write now" -vs- "right now"?


Good catch--error.

Since I no longer write for a living, my typing errors have been on the rise.


----------



## Rps

Well have a good night all, I'm off to watch the ball game. Phillies are in a good position right now as the Yanks may have some pitching problems .... Marc, you may be right on with the 7 games call. As they say, We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

I also will bid you adieu, I am off for a bit. 
Hope you all enjoy your game, see you in the AM!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well have a good night all, I'm off to watch the ball game. Phillies are in a good position right now as the Yanks may have some pitching problems .... Marc, you may be right on with the 7 games call. As they say, We shall see.


Same here, Rp. Just finished grading for the night. Yes, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I also will bid you adieu, I am off for a bit.
> Hope you all enjoy your game, see you in the AM!!


Good night, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess maybe it is a good time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Haven't heard from you if a few days. I hope all is well with you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Good night Marc, Leslie and RP.

And good night Jon Boy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good night Marc, Leslie and RP.
> 
> And good night Jon Boy!


Good night, Sonal. Good night, Don-boy. Good night, grandpa. 

YouTube - The Waltons say goodnight


----------



## SINC

Yeah, yeah, night all.


----------



## SINC

Well, so much for the Phillies. 6th inning, 6 behind. Night for them too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a fine Canadian breakfast for one and all, with treats from coast to coast to coast to entice you to get up and face the day. Freshly brewed coffee will be ready when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I was correct about Matsui and Rivera .............. just in the wrong game. Still, it was a good game, and with a power hitting team like the Phillies, anything could happen. All in all, a good World Series. 

Maybe next year my SF Giants will win for the first time since 1954 .......... when the Giants were my team in New York City. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. I'll just grab one and head off to do mybirdie.ca for tomorrow. Today's edition is up and running as of 10 minutes ago. Interesting tale about an old man to lead off this morning.


----------



## macdoodle

Good Morning All,
Well Marc I am guessing the Yankees won last night, I peeked in a few times and it wasn't looking good for the Phillies,I watched for a bit, but I haven't kept up with the teams or players in many a year, but it was still interesting for the few minutes I did watch, missed the end though, but I assume NY won. 
Seem weird to have baseball, football and hockey all in one night.... doesn't leave much else for the rest of us, so I curled up with a good book and fell asleep! ( that was the plan)


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Nice pictures of the renovated church - home Don, it must be mass - ive. There are some older churches north of here that some people have converted to homes. Older schools seem to be the rage here for that. I was wondering, if you convert a church to a home has it been e- manse- cipated.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. I'll just grab one and head off to do mybirdie.ca for tomorrow. Today's edition is up and running as of 10 minutes ago. Interesting tale about an old man to lead off this morning.


Morning, Don. Bit hectic here this morning. Will check out SAP later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good Morning All,
> Well Marc I am guessing the Yankees won last night, I peeked in a few times and it wasn't looking good for the Phillies,I watched for a bit, but I haven't kept up with the teams or players in many a year, but it was still interesting for the few minutes I did watch, missed the end though, but I assume NY won.
> Seem weird to have baseball, football and hockey all in one night.... doesn't leave much else for the rest of us, so I curled up with a good book and fell asleep! ( that was the plan)


Morning, Leslie. Yes, baseball in Nov. is just about as strange as the Stanley Cup finals in June. tptptptp

How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Nice pictures of the renovated church - home Don, it must be mass - ive. There are some older churches north of here that some people have converted to homes. Older schools seem to be the rage here for that. I was wondering, if you convert a church to a home has it been e- manse- cipated.


Morning, Rp. I see you are back in fine form, tuning up your act for headlining this weekend's "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club show.


----------



## Rps

Well Marc, you have to start somewhere .... I guess Joe's job is safe for this year. It will be sad to see the old Yankee Stadium go though. When I was younger Maple Leaf Gardens was like a shrine [ but of course the shriners often met there ] it was classed as a historical building, and as soon as you do that it leads to its down fall as any up keep needs historical board approval .... now that the Leafs have moved to the ACC no one cares about the place. It will be the same for old Yankee Stadium I think .... which is too bad. Maybe MLB should have bought it and made that the Baseball Hall of Fame .... baseball was more the stuff of New York City than Cooperstown.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

There have been a few loft/condo developments in Toronto where the developer converted an old church to living space--those can be really nice. 

In fact, around the corner from me is an event hall that was once a church. Built in 1871--beautiful space. Went to a great party there once.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> There have been a few loft/condo developments in Toronto where the developer converted an old church to living space--those can be really nice.
> 
> In fact, around the corner from me is an event hall that was once a church. Built in 1871--beautiful space. Went to a great party there once.


Morning Sonal, there are some great older buildings in Toronto that a creative mind could renovate into wonderful homes.....


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. Yes, baseball in Nov. is just about as strange as the Stanley Cup finals in June. tptptptp
> 
> How are you this fine sunny day?


Yes, I agree, to many teams and too little time.... I think greed and not need, created the overflow in all sports, makes it impossible (for me) to even consider following them all, so I don't bother anymore. I used to watch all the playoff finals in all sports until a few years ago, I found I didn't recognize the players anymore, so lost interest. XX)

Who wants to watch hockey in June as you say, it ain't natural!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well Marc, you have to start somewhere .... I guess Joe's job is safe for this year. It will be sad to see the old Yankee Stadium go though. When I was younger Maple Leaf Gardens was like a shrine [ but of course the shriners often met there ] it was classed as a historical building, and as soon as you do that it leads to its down fall as any up keep needs historical board approval .... now that the Leafs have moved to the ACC no one cares about the place. It will be the same for old Yankee Stadium I think .... which is too bad. Maybe MLB should have bought it and made that the Baseball Hall of Fame .... baseball was more the stuff of New York City than Cooperstown.



I recall that the first night game I ever attended was at Yankee Stadium. It was an amazing site. Got to walk out on the field at the end of the game and wander out to Death Valley where the monuments were placed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> There have been a few loft/condo developments in Toronto where the developer converted an old church to living space--those can be really nice.
> 
> In fact, around the corner from me is an event hall that was once a church. Built in 1871--beautiful space. Went to a great party there once.


Morning, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## SINC

I've never been to NYC, but I did get to walk the turf many times at Tiger Stadium in Detroit in the 70s. The media was invited for "Press Day" every spring, followed by a great meal at Strohhouse, the media centre at the Stroh's Brewery, sponsors of the Tigers in those days. We not only got to interview all the players, we go to try and hit some of the pitchers too. That, by the way, was impossible. By the time I swung the bat, the ball delivered by Mickey Lolich was in catcher Bill Freehan's mitt. Good times remembered.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny morning?


Well it's a cloudy morning out this way, but otherwise I am well. How are you, Marc?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning all!

It's a dull grey morning so far in Calgary....I'll crank up the tunes and jazz it up inside while I do my homework. Today I am working on a snowboard design..Hopefully my instructor thinks it's SICK when I'm all done, Duuudes!

Thanks for the coast to coast treat breakfast Marc.

I'll have some Pacific Smoked salmon on an Atlantic bagel with some prairie dairy cream cheese! Please and thanks...Woot!

Off to check out SAP soon, Don.

How's the writing coming along Sonal? How many words are you up to now? How often do you allow yourself to check your word count? You Go girl! :clap:


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> How's the writing coming along Sonal? How many words are you up to now? How often do you allow yourself to check your word count? You Go girl! :clap:


I'm up to 10,166 words. Went a bit slow last night because my boyfriend was having a bad day and kept calling (once he was feeling better I told him to go away because I had to write) and my wrist is bothering me--I'm using an old cell phone as a wrist support while I write, so that helps.

The first 800 words or so come pretty easily... after that, I find myself checking every 100 to 200 words or so.

But I'm glad that I'm keeping to my goal of 2,000 words before I'm allowed to sleep. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> I'm up to 10,166 words. Went a bit slow last night because my boyfriend was having a bad day and kept calling (once he was feeling better I told him to go away because I had to write) and my wrist is bothering me--I'm using an old cell phone as a wrist support while I write, so that helps.
> 
> The first 800 words or so come pretty easily... after that, I find myself checking every 100 to 200 words or so.
> 
> But I'm glad that I'm keeping to my goal of 2,000 words before I'm allowed to sleep. :lmao:


Good for you! it must keep you thinking all day to come up with what's next! quite tiring I imagine... :yawn: But sending you a burst of energy to help you carry onward and upward to success! :clap:


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal. This is great, maybe you can write some of my stuff! I don't think I've ever written 50,000 words in my life. I admire you.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I'm up to 10,166 words. Went a bit slow last night because my boyfriend was having a bad day and kept calling (once he was feeling better I told him to go away because I had to write) and my wrist is bothering me--I'm using an old cell phone as a wrist support while I write, so that helps.
> 
> The first 800 words or so come pretty easily... after that, I find myself checking every 100 to 200 words or so.
> 
> But I'm glad that I'm keeping to my goal of 2,000 words before I'm allowed to sleep. :lmao:


That's Great Sonal! Keep it up.....I can imagine that the more tired you are, the more you check your word count...that's what would be happening if it was me.....

go Sonal..Go Sonal GO SONAL!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Don, I used to have clients in Windsor. We would go over to Detroit via the Tunnel when we had a chance. But lately our designated driver did not want to drive anymore ... it seems he has car pool tunnel syndrome!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Sonal. This is great, maybe you can write some of my stuff! I don't think I've ever written 50,000 words in my life. I admire you.


I would hate to even think about the number of words I have written. An average day on mybirdie.ca is about 1000 words and weekly rants/editorials are about 1200 words. And answering reader mail and research email adds still more words. Then there were those 28 years of 1200 word weekly columns I did. Add in enough words to get to my current post total here, and it does come to a tidy sum.

Oh, and then there are the RV, Early Ford V-8 and ancestry forums/discussion groups I belong to as well. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I've never been to NYC, but I did get to walk the turf many times at Tiger Stadium in Detroit in the 70s. The media was invited for "Press Day" every spring, followed by a great meal at Strohhouse, the media centre at the Stroh's Brewery, sponsors of the Tigers in those days. We not only got to interview all the players, we go to try and hit some of the pitchers too. That, by the way, was impossible. By the time I swung the bat, the ball delivered by Mickey Lolich was in catcher Bill Freehan's mitt. Good times remembered.


Good one, Don. A major league batter has about 1/4 second to make up his mind whether to hit the ball or not .............. or at least try to hit the ball. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well it's a cloudy morning out this way, but otherwise I am well. How are you, Marc?


I am fine, Sonal. 

Remember the words of Wordsworth -- 

"THOU, too, write on, O Ship of State! 
Sail on, O Sonal, strong and great! 
Humanity with all its fears, 
With all the hopes of future years, 
Is hanging breathless on thy fate! "

Keep the faith, mon amie. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Remember, home work is important. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Wow, thanks everyone for your support on all of this.

Leslie: the beauty of this type of challenge is that it frees you from the tyranny of having to write something good.  I don't plan very much as I go, I just write whatever occurs to me. Sometimes, that takes me in a really good direction, sometimes my character makes a very detailed observation of her shoes. The last time I did this, anytime I was stuck for a direction, my character would end up gardening and raving out peonies...

RP: I used to write professionally. I could write your stuff for you, but I don't think you'd like my prices. 

Kim--that's exactly what happens. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Wow, thanks everyone for your support on all of this.
> 
> Leslie: the beauty of this type of challenge is that it frees you from the tyranny of having to write something good.  I don't plan very much as I go, I just write whatever occurs to me. Sometimes, that takes me in a really good direction, sometimes my character makes a very detailed observation of her shoes. The last time I did this, anytime I was stuck for a direction, my character would end up gardening and raving out peonies...
> 
> RP: I used to write professionally. I could write your stuff for you, but I don't think you'd like my prices.
> 
> Kim--that's exactly what happens. :lmao:


LOL!! you could put her in the kitchen trying out different recipes, that could make a lot of 'words' and a place to rant!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Our latest forecast is for 10+cm of snow tomorrow .......... followed by nearly an inch of rain on Sat. Call us slush city.  Guess who hates to go outside in the slush????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight Marc, pleasant evening, put on your gum rubbers tomorrow and slush it out with the doxies... big warm towels for them when you return, and hot (butter) rum toddy
for you.... (dark rum) 

(best part of living where it's cold is the fun of warming up! :lmao


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone and welcome to the TGIF Buffet along with our usual assortment of hot beverages. Enjoy the last day of your work week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the breakfast and coffee. Much appreciated. 

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Goodnight Marc, pleasant evening, put on your gum rubbers tomorrow and slush it out with the doxies... big warm towels for them when you return, and hot (butter) rum toddy
> for you.... (dark rum)
> 
> (best part of living where it's cold is the fun of warming up! :lmao


I shall, Leslie. No fun in winter here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Thanks for the breakfast and coffee. Much appreciated.
> 
> How are you today?


Morning Marc, I am well thank you. I have a very busy day so I got up at 3:00 a.m. and did today's issue of mybirdie.ca. It has an interesting video sent to me by Rp, BTW.

Then I did some research and thought, what the heck, I'm up anyway so I might as well do tomorrow's issue too. So, all I have to do tomorrow is change the date and time on each item which only takes me about five minutes.

My web program notes the real date and time of day when I post the entry to the template, so I have to repost them in the morning to have them dated correctly.

Now I am free to do other things, among them go down and pick up my new 32 GB iPhone today.

I also have to go to my son's home and take a few pictures of the bottom end of his basement stairs. A friend is making some pre-cut capping to give the stairs a fresh new look, but we measured it so long ago, he forgets how he had planned the bottom cut and is missing one measurement. I will take the shots, do the measure and email the info to him.

Once that is done, I have an appointment to do an ad feature and pictures for a local accounting firm for use on both mybirdie.ca and their new brochure now that they have moved into their new building.

Toss in looking after feeding our neighbour's cat and turtle twice today while they are in Calgary visiting their son.

A friend is coming over this afternoon and wants me to help him make some chili so he can freeze it and take it in to work with him next week. He likes my style of chili and apparently his firm is holding a chili cooking contest and he wants to enter it.

By the time we finish that it will be time to head over to the local for a cold one with the boys on a Friday evening.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Finally stopped raining here in Bowmanville. Very cool outside, about 5C for the high. Just waiting for my Butter Pecan to brew ..... yummmmmmm!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like you have a busy day ahead of you, Don. All I have to do is grade ........... and shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Finally stopped raining here in Bowmanville. Very cool outside, about 5C for the high. Just waiting for my Butter Pecan to brew ..... yummmmmmm!


Morning, Rp. Might I have a cup of your butter pecan coffee? Thought I would try it one more time. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Up to 12,250+ words last night. I'm just shy of 25% of the way there.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Might I have a cup of your butter pecan coffee? Thought I would try it one more time. We shall see.


Sure thing Marc, will that be a cup or a mug?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Up to 12,250+ words last night. I'm just shy of 25% of the way there.


Good for you, Sonal. I could send you my my masters thesis which is about 4000 words, and my doctoral dissertation which is about 7500 words. That could help if you could work it into your plot-line.


----------



## (( p g ))

Mid-morning greetings and salutations to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow and hail seem to be sandblasting the northeast walls of my home. Luckily, many of the leaves have blown off the trees in the wake of this wet and icy snow.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Sonal. I could send you my my masters thesis which is about 4000 words, and my doctoral dissertation which is about 7500 words. That could help if you could work it into your plot-line.


Marc, how many pages is that. I have to do a 45 pg lit review, is that in the thesis range or the masters range?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!
Thanks for the Breakfast Don. Sounds like a busy day for you...Care to share the chili recipe? In Texas, chili is a staple and special course grinds of beef are routinely on the grocery shelves labeled for it. I bet you could get a butcher to special grind you some here if you want. Off to check SAP in a minute or two....



Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like you have a busy day ahead of you, Don. All I have to do is grade ........... and shovel.


Can you shovel slush? Isn't it more like "SHOVE...L"? Wet slush is too heavy for me to lift, so I just shove it off the walks. 

Take care with your back! 



Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Up to 12,250+ words last night. I'm just shy of 25% of the way there.


Woot! You'll pass the 25% mark no problemo today... 

Go Go Go! 
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the Breakfast Don. Sounds like a busy day for you...Care to share the chili recipe? In Texas, chili is a staple and special course grinds of beef are routinely on the grocery shelves labeled for it. I bet you could get a butcher to special grind you some here if you want. Off to check SAP in a minute or two....


Kim, back in the early 80s when I was publisher of the Daily Herald-Tribune in Grande Prairie, we were a twinned city with Grand Prairie, TX.

As a member of our Stompede committee, I travelled to GP, TX a few times and picked up some chili making tricks there.

True Texas chili as you likely well know does not contain anything but meat and spices and I am aware of the course cut meat.

But I like a chili that has some white beans and kidney beans and a tiny bit of celery, tomatoes and some mushrooms. The heat in my chili comes from red pepper flakes, chili powder, cumin and Franks's red hot.

I do not have a recipe persay because each time I make it, I wing it and use whatever I have around the house, but one thing it must have is a bit of ground pork to round out the flavour.

I must write down what I put in and how much today and then I can give you the recipe for however I make it today.

I prefer my method because it turns out just a tad different each time and the taste is always a pleasant surprise.

So there you have my silly way of making chili, but it sure does work for me.

Come to think of it, other than your Mom's cake the other day, I rarely use a recipe. I prefer to be adventurous, especially with ribs and soups and the like. I just grab a pot and go for it!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> Thanks for the Breakfast Don. Sounds like a busy day for you...Care to share the chili recipe? In Texas, chili is a staple and special course grinds of beef are routinely on the grocery shelves labeled for it. I bet you could get a butcher to special grind you some here if you want.


Hello Kim, I was in Texas a number of years ago and the biggest disappointment was not being able to sample real Texas style chili. We have chili cookoffs here, as you do there, and I always thought they should be national holidays. At one time I was working on a fund-raiser for heart research, I was going to call it "heartburn day". People would vote for the best chili with donations [ they would receive an antacid gift pack for their donation and vote ] all the money would go to research.

Still like the idea, thinking I might try it this year sometime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, how many pages is that. I have to do a 45 pg lit review, is that in the thesis range or the masters range?


Figure on 250 words per page. A thesis is usually 100 -200 pages, and a dissertation is double that (or more). However, it all depends upon the topic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sure thing Marc, will that be a cup or a mug?


Mug, please. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

(( p g )) said:


> Mid-morning greetings and salutations to all.


And to you as well, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, I better start keeping my finger nails clipped!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. 

"Can you shovel slush? Isn't it more like "SHOVE...L"? Wet slush is too heavy for me to lift, so I just shove it off the walks. 

Take care with your back! " 

Yes, what I do is shovel the snow/hail before the sleet/rain makes it too heavy to life. My wife thinks that I am crazy ................ until she comes out and tries to lift a few inches of slush. Then she sees the wisdom of my madness of going out and shovelling every few inches of snow. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Yes in Texas, they keep their beans and their chili separate. It's sacrilege to put beans in your chili....if you do, some Texan will derogatorily label it a bean casserole. 

While doing research on a Tex-Mex cookbook, I spent a few days with the chef in her hometown of Brownsville. Brownsville is literally right on the Tex-Mex border..right on the Rio Grande. While we were there the Frijolympics were on....a charro style bean making competition. Competitors come from near and far - and it's just as serious (and fun) as any Chili making competition. (Frijoles is Spanish for beans) 

I agree about adding a bit of ground pork to a chili mix (try a ground well smoked side bacon)

The other trick I learned down in Texas was to finish your chile with a topping of corn bread, dumpling style. 

After your chile is finished on the top of the stove, put a thick corn bread batter on the top and move it to the oven . Bake until the corn bread is done. It's awesome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, I better start keeping my finger nails clipped!


----------



## Dr.G.

We may have dodged a bullet here weather-wise. We got an inch of snow, but it quickly changed to sleet and that melted all of the snow. It is 1C now and should go up to 4C overnight, so there won't be any ice on the roads. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


>


Hi Marc, short nails for typing on the keyboard. You could say I'm padding my paper


----------



## macdoodle

Good Mid morning to some, Afternoon to others.... 
Many thanks for the hot stuff Don... I needed it this morning... 

What is worse than a big blow? Cleaning up the debris all morning, and it's still trying to move heaven and earth!! :lmao:

Dr G you have it worse, so I am counting my blessings  

Don you make chili like I do, taste, add, taste, add... pinch of this, dollop of that... little more 'woster', pinch more salt... 
Cooking is fun, and that is why many men enjoy cooking, it is an art, baking on the other hand is a science, not that it cannot be artful, just that it is precise, you cannot play the 'taste and add game' (Except with icing....) 

There are 2 chefs in my family, both are great with sweets, but it is too boring for them, however, one of them made a buttercream icing for a chocolate / mocha cake and he used chocolate and hazelnut in the icing trust me it was to die for, and I only had a bit to be polite, but after the first bite, polite went out the window... (I am known for my dislike of chocolate in large doses, but with the coffee in the cake and the hazelnut in the icing it was stupendous) 

the hazelnut comes from the Nutella Jar ...  you might like it on your next Chocolate cake, (after the chili of course)

Off to check if any more branches have left the trees, or other stuff from other yards... nedd my wind-breaker today!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, short nails for typing on the keyboard. You could say I'm padding my paper


I see .................


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr G you have it worse, so I am counting my blessings." Leslie, actually Nova Scotia got the snow that was forecast for us, and our snow drifted to the northwest of St.John's. So, we just have 100=km/h winds and sleet/rain.


----------



## macdoodle

A great day to be inside, with blinds drawn, and a good fire, and a good book (even if it's a MacBook! ) and the gentle snoring of the 4 leggeds.... Ahhhh that is comfort amid the raging of mother nature.... (unless she is really ticked off!)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> A great day to be inside, with blinds drawn, and a good fire, and a good book (even if it's a MacBook! ) and the gentle snoring of the 4 leggeds.... Ahhhh that is comfort amid the raging of mother nature.... (unless she is really ticked off!)


"Gentle snoring ...."? Obviously, you don't have doxies in your house. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Gentle snoring ...."? Obviously, you don't have doxies in your house. :lmao:


Nope! and those that may snore on occasion are not the dogs, but the cats and it is gentle.... like a purr - pause :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

here is something I thought was funny..


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Nope! and those that may snore on occasion are not the dogs, but the cats and it is gentle.... like a purr - pause :lmao:


Well, doxies snore with those long snouts.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> here is something I thought was funny..


Very true, Leslie.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day everyone
> 
> Hey Sonal, what are you working on? I tried to look back in time here and got buried by a zillion posts? It looks important.



Afternoon, Garett. Sonal is trying to write the great Canadian novel.


----------



## Sonal

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day everyone
> 
> Hey Sonal, what are you working on? I tried to look back in time here and got buried by a zillion posts? It looks important.


Importance is in the eye of the beholder. 

I'm doing a marathon writing challenge: write a 50,000 word novel in 30 days. It's an annual event held every November, though it's been some years since I last participated in it.

National Novel Writing Month

To make it to 50,000, you must average 1,667 words a day, so at the moment I am ahead of the game, since I wrote 4,000 the first day, and at least 2,000 every subsequent day. (I like to give myself a healthy buffer.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Importance is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> I'm doing a marathon writing challenge: write a 50,000 word novel in 30 days. It's an annual event held every November, though it's been some years since I last participated in it.
> 
> National Novel Writing Month
> 
> To make it to 50,000, you must average 1,667 words a day, so at the moment I am ahead of the game, since I wrote 4,000 the first day, and at least 2,000 every subsequent day. (I like to give myself a healthy buffer.)



Sonal, a quick cup of Sonal Special at 4PM and then back to writing. :clap::greedy::clap:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, a quick cup of Sonal Special at 4PM and then back to writing. :clap::greedy::clap:


I wish.  Writing comes after the work day is done. (I don't seem to settle in to write until after 10 PM.)

Still, the Sonal Special is quite welcome.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I wish.  Writing comes after the work day is done. (I don't seem to settle in to write until after 10 PM.)
> 
> Still, the Sonal Special is quite welcome.


Sonal Special coming right up. However, remember what Karl Marx said in The Communist Manifesto, which he wrote in The London Museum rather than go to work, "Work is the curse of the writing class." Or was that "Work is the curse of the drinking class."?


----------



## SINC

Well, the pics at our son's home are done, the email with them in it sent to the guy doing the woodwork.

I went to get my iPhone and was greeted by a jammed to the rafters store. Apparently huge line ups all day yesterday too. The owner told me it was taking well over an hour to activate a single iPhone due to some glitches in the new system.

I told him I could wait and would come back on Monday and I could see the relief in his face.

Instead I went and did the feature at the accountants and now have the pics in the file and the notes to write the feature itself too.

Time to go out and pick up my weekly beer supply now, then off to the local. I'm feeling lucky today so I may just play a little KENO. Last time I felt this way I put $40 in a KENO machine and won $1,000.


----------



## Sonal

MazterCBlazter said:


> Keep the olde coffee pot a brewin
> 
> Good luck Sonal. Are any of us staring in your words of wonder?


Not so far, but the story is still young--I have another 75% to write. Who knows where this will go?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

MazterCBlazter said:


> Pulitzer prize


Only Americans can get those.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Pulitzer prize


Giller Prize .............. Nobel prize for Literature .................


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Come to think of it, other than your Mom's cake the other day, I rarely use a recipe. I prefer to be adventurous, especially with ribs and soups and the like. I just grab a pot and go for it!


Same here. I often watch friends stumble for lack of some arcane ingredient specified in a recipe. I tend to grab a pot and something from the fridge and build around it with whatever else comes to hand. 

The other day my wife asked about the "recipe" for my crumble crust (as in apple or peach crumble) as she wanted to emulate it. I unthinkingly said some fine rolled oats, some butter and some brown sugar. *She was not amused* so I made it for her and even then I couldn't in all honesty tell her specific quantities because it is always a bit more of this or a tad of that. I just melt a chunk of butter and throw in some brown sugar 'til it looks right. Then I stir in the oats until it feels right while keeping an eye on the size of the bowl of cooked fruit and add bits of this and that if necessary to get the quantity right. I am pretty sure it is never exactly the same twice, yet every time, if I may pat myself on the back, it gets fine reviews... Same goes for my (famous ) butter icing, pasta sauce, soups, stews and just about everything I cook (and I am the chief cook and bottle washer around here). Actually the only thing I ever actually get the recipe out for is my xmas shortbreads, and even there I've found that close is good enough - last year I didn't have lemon juice so I just squeezed a lime....

Everything is done by look and feel, and no one ever turns down my dinner invitations.... 

Real cooks don't use recipes. If you ever get a chance to watch episodes of a very early, very young Jamie Oliver you will see that he operates that way too. He makes a meal from whatever is at hand. His "recipes" are after the fact for the punters.


----------



## Sonal

MazterCBlazter said:


> Recognition and status on ehMac?


A PDF certificate congratulating me for writing 50,000 words in one month. (I have one already, but another would be nice.)


----------



## Sonal

rgray said:


> Real cooks don't use recipes. If you ever get a chance to watch episodes of a very early, very young Jamie Oliver you will see that he operates that way too. He makes a meal from whatever is at hand. His "recipes" are after the fact for the punters.


If I am cooking, I either wing it, or I use a recipe as a rough guideline/inspiration point. Everything else is worked out by taste and feel. 

Though in baking, I am a little more exacting, since anything leavened requires a bit more balance. Mind you, I have a pretty good feel for what can be easily altered in a cake recipe (spices, etc) and what can't, so I tend to play around a bit there too.

The only time I cook exactly to the recipe is if I am trying something entirely new. I like to be exact once just to get the feel of it, and then fiddle with it afterward.


----------



## KC4

sonal said:


> if i am cooking, i either wing it, or i use a recipe as a rough guideline/inspiration point. Everything else is worked out by taste and feel.
> 
> Though in baking, i am a little more exacting, since anything leavened requires a bit more balance. Mind you, i have a pretty good feel for what can be easily altered in a cake recipe (spices, etc) and what can't, so i tend to play around a bit there too.
> 
> The only time i cook exactly to the recipe is if i am trying something entirely new. I like to be exact once just to get the feel of it, and then fiddle with it afterward.


+1!


----------



## SINC

This just in, the chili I told you that my friend wanted to know how to make won first prize in the contest at his workplace today. As it turned out, we did not make it together, I just told him roughly what to do and he made it himself. He's one happy guy and says he saved me a sample and will bring it over after work. No recipe either.  Yum.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> This just in, the chili I told you that my friend wanted to know how to make won first prize in the contest at his workplace today. As it turned out, we did not make it together, I just told him roughly what to do and he made it himself. He's one happy guy and says he saved me a sample and will bring it over after work. No recipe either.  Yum.


Woot!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> A PDF certificate congratulating me for writing 50,000 words in one month. (I have one already, but another would be nice.)


We will offer you more. Doctorate of Letters here from ehMac U.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The only time I cook exactly to the recipe is if I am trying something entirely new. I like to be exact once just to get the feel of it, and then fiddle with it afterward. " This is what my wife does with Jewish cooking, until she has tried it enough times on me for me to say "This is nearly like my mother's or grandmother's cooking." Then she knows that she has a winner.


----------



## SINC

I was looking forward to Friday Night Football on TSN tonight. Trouble is, the dorks selected the Edmonton BC game tonight. In BC. Kickoff at 7:30 PST. What the hell is the matter with the idiots who schedule a playoff spot game to start at 10:30 p.m. EST, 11:30 in Halifax and midnight in NL?

It's bad enough it will go to 11:30 p.m or later here for goodness sake.

Somebody needs their baggage knackered.


----------



## CubaMark

Hey everyone (Hi Dr. G.!),

Sitting in a cold car outside a very kind friend's house, borrowing WiFi in the boonies of Nova Scotia. I'm 3-weeks in to a 4-week visit, and am rushing to wrap up as much as I can with family and friends here before returning to Mexico.

My wife enjoyed her first visit to Canada, survived my family (!) and the cold (with the help of generous layering). In a year's time (depending on the wicked spirits at Immigration), we'll be back on Canadian soil permanently.

In two weeks, we travelled a good portion of the province and exposed her to every local dish we could find. Her favourite? Smart girl: mom's pumpkin pie! 

Now... off to bed. Tomorrow is another day grouting the porcelain tile floor I spent the week putting down at the folks' place. Cheers!


----------



## KC4

Hey Mark -
Nice to hear from you....
You both look a little chilled - but happy! Glad you are enjoying your visit here. Are you staying on NS for your entire stay?


----------



## Dr.G.

Buenos dias, Mark. You picked a great time to bring your new bride to Nova Scotia. I hear you folks got snow!!!!!!!!!!! Still, love wins out over everything ........... even a few inches of snow.

Good to have you back in Canada, NS and The Shang. Good luck to you both with immigration, and your new lives together. Pax, mi amigo.


----------



## sharonmac09

SNOW!!??!? WHat snow?? No no not yet Marc! Ain't no snow here! Not even a flurry!
BTW the snow fell in the highlands of Cape Breton.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> SNOW!!??!? WHat snow?? No no not yet Marc! Ain't no snow here! Not even a flurry!
> BTW the snow fell in the highlands of Cape Breton.


Sorry, Sharon. I took my news from the CBC. Mea culpa.

CBC News - Nova Scotia - Wintry weather hits Nova Scotia


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

Just finished watching the Raptors win tonight! Anybody here follow the Raps?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, Sharon. I took my news from the CBC. Mea culpa.
> 
> CBC News - Nova Scotia - Wintry weather hits Nova Scotia


Oh! I didn't know that! Ok this system missed my area then! WHEW!!!! All we received were the winds and rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Just finished watching the Raptors win tonight! Anybody here follow the Raps?


Yes, and the Maple Leafs also won. A rare double-double for TO.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to your weekend. The Saturday health food table is out for all along with hot bevvies.

CM, glad to hear you trip is going well and that your new bride is enjoying Canada. Best wishes to you both for a long and happy marriage. I must say though, that I do envy you returning to Mexico while we are stuck in a Canadian winter. Hasta la vista!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and welcome to your weekend. The Saturday health food table is out for all along with hot bevvies.
> 
> CM, glad to hear you trip is going well and that your new bride is enjoying Canada. Best wishes to you both for a long and happy marriage. I must say though, that I do envy you returning to Mexico while we are stuck in a Canadian winter. Hasta la vista!


Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast. I really like the "health food" theme since we ALL need to get into better shape for winter. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Don and Marc (and anyone else that's lurking)

Thanks for the Healthy Breakfast Don - I 'll need it - I'm off to check out SAP, then to class....we have a live model today (as opposed to last week in which we sketched a skeleton) and that means an intense class of productive activity. Models work by the hour and every minute counts. Not sure how much Skelly was paid last week. Think he must work for bare bones wage. 

Are you shove-l-ing snow yet Marc? 

TTYL gang!

P.s. What's the word count today Sonal??? Go Go Go !!!


----------



## SINC

Good luck sketching that live nude model Kim. Is it a he or a she?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Good luck sketching that live nude model Kim. Is it a he or a she?


Thanks Don....I don't know the gender until the model arrives.. Don't even know whether he/she will be nude - sometimes they aren't....Skelly certainly was, in the extreme. 
The art college gets models of all ages - the minors are never nude of course, but the adults can range in age from 18 to 100...and yes, the seniors are sometimes nude. 

Loved the owl shots on SAP...:love2: I just about snorted coffee through my nose at the one on the post.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

MazterCBlazter said:


> I'm awake now
> 
> I came here lookin for food, all I got was nude beejacon


:lmao::lmao:

Talk about a NUDE awakening! 

It's the NUDE and Improved Shang this morning!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim.

"Are you shove-l-ing snow yet Marc?" No. 6C and foggy this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I'm awake now
> 
> I came here lookin for food, all I got was nude beejacon


Morning, Garett.

"Talk about a NUDE awakening! 

It's the NUDE and Improved Shang this morning! " 

You and Kim should headline the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club tonight. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Thanks Don....Loved the owl shots on SAP...:love2: I just about snorted coffee through my nose at the one on the post.


Yep, those two made me smile too.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I was looking forward to Friday Night Football on TSN tonight. Trouble is, the dorks selected the Edmonton BC game tonight. In BC. Kickoff at 7:30 PST. What the hell is the matter with the idiots who schedule a playoff spot game to start at 10:30 p.m. EST, 11:30 in Halifax and midnight in NL?
> 
> It's bad enough it will go to 11:30 p.m or later here for goodness sake.
> 
> Somebody needs their baggage knackered.


Don, try watching Sunday Night Football and the recent World Series, 12:30 endings are the norm. I remember when the things ended at 10:30.... But the CFL has so few teams the geography does get in the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, those two made me smile too.


One wonders how the second owl was able to turn his/her head in that manner.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> One wonders how the second owl was able to turn his/her head in that manner.


Morning all: I had a friend whose parents kept a pet owl in their kitchen. It was perched high up in the corner . The first time I saw it I didn't realise it was real, it just stood there motionless for the longest time then it blinked. I guess the expression on my face was priceless. They then told me it was indeed real. However that's not the freaky part. What got me was they kept mice frozen in the freezer and would thaw the things out to feed it. They didn't have microwaves back then but if they did I'm sure they would do the PowerLevel 4 for 40 sec deal.... And would you like you coffee warmed up now


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> P.s. What's the word count today Sonal??? Go Go Go !!!


*slinks in* Wrote nothing last night.

I plan to make up the wordcount today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Think I shall pass on the coffee just now, Rp.

How are you this afternoon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> *slinks in* Wrote nothing last night.
> 
> I plan to make up the wordcount today.


Write On, Sister Sonal (not to be mistaken with "Right On, Sister Sonal). Paix, mon amie.

No need to slink in to The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor wants me to go in with him on a snowplow and salter. I thought we were going to get a small little thing for the driveways, but he thinks big ............ very big.


----------



## sharonmac09

:lmao: :clap::clap: Yeah, go for it Marc! It'll be an awesome experience sitting in a giant snowplow especially watching your neighbours shaking their fists at you for filling in their freshly shovelled driveways! 

As long as you don't find yourself in this situation! :yikes: 




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao: :clap::clap: Yeah, go for it Marc! It'll be an awesome experience sitting in a giant snowplow especially watching your neighbours shaking their fists at you for filling in their freshly shovelled driveways!
> 
> As long as you don't find yourself in this situation! :yikes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


That's why I wait until the plows have come down twice before I do the front of the driveway. 

Of course, there are others who resort to Molotov cocktail attacks on these drivers, a move I do not support.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, this was last January here in St.John's when someone's neighbor was plowing snow from his driveway and his truck caught fire.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Snow Removal Operations - St. John's, NL

YouTube - Newfoundland Ferry in massive waves!!

YouTube - winter driving in St. John's

YouTube - St. John's Snow

Ah yes ............... Winter in St. John's.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

Just hit 15,000 words. Catching up is a tough slog.


----------



## SINC

Way to go Sonal! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Just hit 15,000 words. Catching up is a tough slog.


:clap::clap::clap:
Chugga chugga chugga ...chugga Chugga Chugga.....Chugga Chugga CHUGGA!

Wooooot Woooooot! 

(The Sonal Train)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Just hit 15,000 words. Catching up is a tough slog.


Go! Go!! GO!!!!!!!!!! Yea, Sonal.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> You were saying?​


Yes, how the other half lives.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to all the members of The Shang Family, present and departed. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. The Sunday Brunch is out and ready whenever you choose to have it. 

It has been a great weekend so far, with my Saskatchewan Riders defeating Calgary and winning first place in league standings for the first time in 33 years. Now Calgary has to play Edmonton next weekend while the Riders rest. The winner will have to return to Regina to play the Riders for the right to represent the west in the Grey Cup.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for Breakfast Don. I'll pass for now though. I need to wake up first so a pot of coffee will do me just fine. I was up until 1 AM working and up at 7 AM with the boys. So a little groggy and bumping into things.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, nice to see you here this morning.


----------



## overkill

Good morning Done, Warren and all. Back to back bright and sunny mornings to start off the weekend. My Mom's 50th birthday party is today. She is having a small get together with family, should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Say Don, nice to see Cow Town green with envy! Should be some good games coming up. 

Say Marc, in the video of the truck catching fire, is that due to it being so cold there you leave them running for extended periods and they overheat? I had a friend in the Yukon who told me they leave their cars running all the time as it is so cold there they'd freeze if they shut them off. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Just over 16,000 words, so I'm pretty much caught up.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Just over 16,000 words, so I'm pretty much caught up.


Morning Sonal: I see your word counts a rising rather quickly. That's Great!. What's your deadline date? This weekend will be very warm here, might be tough getting the keys going .... will be 15 in T.O. today ....


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

MazterCBlazter said:


> I wonder if I downloaded the Shang into a document if that would count?


That would be, what, two days worth to get 50,000 words. You miss a day or two here and you have a novel the size of War and Peace read. Very active thread, which is great.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Morning Sonal: I see your word counts a rising rather quickly. That's Great!. What's your deadline date? This weekend will be very warm here, might be tough getting the keys going .... will be 15 in T.O. today ....


The contest deadline is to write 50,000 words by midnight on November 30th. I'm trying to write 2,000 words a day, so in theory, I should be done on the 25th.

Have a sore neck and shoulders this morning, so I'm going to hit the walk-in massage place around the corner before I really get going today.... I do seem to write a lot faster at night, though.


----------



## Sonal

I did a quick word count on the page--about 1,100 words. 

If we take a rough estimate of 1,000 words per page, there are (so far) 5,127 pages... the Shang is over 5,000,000 words.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Nice to see you Warren and Steve! 

Thanks for Brunch Don - off to check out SAP soon to see what's up there.

Steve - hope your Mom has a good 50th..I have to wait one more year before I can celebrate mine. 

Sonal- Way to GO! Hope your neck doesn't slow you down! 5 million words in the Shang! WOWEEEE!

I wonder if Marc is out shoveling snow? :yikes: It's minus 4 here but sunny and clear.

Rp - what are you up to today? More reading?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Just over 16,000 words, so I'm pretty much caught up.


Morning all. Had some phone problems here and with DSL, no phone means no internet. 

Thanks for brunch Don.

I know that feeling well, Warren. Hang in there, mon ami.

Afternoon Steve. Give my best to your mom.

Afternoon, Rp. I am not sure what caused the fire, but it was not one of the snowplows that were firebombed here in St.John's, since that was back in 2001.

Good for you, Sonal. Write on, Sister!!!!!!!!!!!

Afternoon, Garett and Kim.

I think that is everyone. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Wow Marc, can I say I am impressed with that post?

It is sooo much easier to read your responses to folks all in one post. I sure beats having to scroll down through seven posts to get the same result.

Way to go! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow Marc, can I say I am impressed with that post?
> 
> It is sooo much easier to read your responses to folks all in one post. I sure beats having to scroll down through seven posts to get the same result.
> 
> Way to go! :clap:


I do this when I want to make short comments to each person. Personalized comments need to be personal and directed to the specific person.


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Good morning Done, Warren and all. Back to back bright and sunny mornings to start off the weekend. My Mom's 50th birthday party is today. She is having a small get together with family, should be a lot of fun.


Say happy birthday to your Mom from the Shang Gang Steve!



Rps said:


> Good morning all: Say Don, nice to see Cow Town green with envy! Should be some good games coming up.


Yeah, they now get the by and that is a good thing. Now if Calgary can beat Edmonton and come back for another thrashing, things will indeed be very good!



Rps said:


> Morning Sonal: I see your word counts a rising rather quickly. That's Great!. What's your deadline date? This weekend will be very warm here, might be tough getting the keys going .... will be 15 in T.O. today ....


Way to go Sonal, you can do it!



Sonal said:


> Have a sore neck and shoulders this morning, so I'm going to hit the walk-in massage place around the corner before I really get going today.... I do seem to write a lot faster at night, though.


I hope it's not one of *"those"* massage places. 



Sonal said:


> I did a quick word count on the page--about 1,100 words.
> 
> If we take a rough estimate of 1,000 words per page, there are (so far) 5,127 pages... the Shang is over 5,000,000 words.


Never thought of this before. Wow, that IS impressive.



Dr.G. said:


> I do this when I want to make short comments to each person. Personalized comments need to be personal and directed to the specific person.


As you can see here, using the new multi quote function makes personalized comments all in a single post. Much easier to read and tons less scrolling.


----------



## Rps

Morning Kim, I doing well and you? Yes I have some reading to do, I'm starting my Lit Review so nose to the grind stone.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Kim, I doing well and you? Yes I have some reading to do, I'm starting my Lit Review so nose to the grind stone.


Sounds Good Rp....don't wear your nose down too much! 

I'm doing homework - in Photoshop - struggling with how to use 3rd party filters/effects... Luckily, I have some ehMac buddies that are helping me in the Everything Mac forum :clap:

Man, I find this Creative Suite package of software very complicated to learn.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, how does your course work .... do you get a theme, then choose the media, or is it a media and theme assignment? It must be tough with art work as sometimes the creative juices run dry. I used to write for two newspapers and a local magazine and some days ...... crickets in the background..... I must say though, the best gig I ever had was being the restaurant critique for the local mag ..... $100 bucks a column and free meals for my wife and me ..... THAT was a job......


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, how does your course work .... do you get a theme, then choose the media, or is it a media and theme assignment? It must be tough with art work as sometimes the creative juices run dry. I used to write for two newspapers and a local magazine and some days ...... crickets in the background..... I must say though, the best gig I ever had was being the restaurant critique for the local mag ..... $100 bucks a column and free meals for my wife and me ..... THAT was a job......


Rp, I am in 3 different classes...the drawing one is hand work only - and typically the medium and subject are dictated or suggested. The next is Graphic Design...the subject/objective/theme is assigned and sometimes we can pick the medium to produce our work and other times it is dictated. The Digital Lab course is, of course, all digitally produced work, with the themes/objectives set and sometimes even the source files limited. 

Geez, I know the crickets in the background feeling. Been there, heard them.

My biggest challenge recently, especially with the digital media is picturing some idea and then NOT being able to make it happen digitally. I could do it with pen and brush and paper - but digitally - arrggghhhhhh....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Rp, I am in 3 different classes...the drawing one is hand work only - and typically the medium and subject are dictated or suggested. The next is Graphic Design...the subject/objective/theme is assigned and sometimes we can pick the medium to produce our work and other times it is dictated. The Digital Lab course is, of course, all digitally produced work, with the themes/objectives set and sometimes even the source files limited.
> 
> Geez, I know the crickets in the background feeling. Been there, heard them.
> 
> My biggest challenge recently, especially with the digital media is picturing some idea and then NOT being able to make it happen digitally. I could do it with pen and brush and paper - but digitally - arrggghhhhhh....


Kim, writers also know of this being able to "picture" something but not being able to make it happen with words. Be it an academic paper, or my first and only novel ("On the Road With Mr. Whistle"), I feel your pain and frustration. Hang in there, mon amie. Inspiration and expertise shall see you through the day.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I must say though, the best gig I ever had was being the restaurant critique for the local mag ..... $100 bucks a column and free meals for my wife and me ..... THAT was a job......


And THAT's EXACTLY why Professional Restaurant Critics zealously guard their identity. As soon as they are a recognized person, their usefulness as a paid critic diminishes greatly. Sometimes that means the gig is up for them.

I guard my identity even though I am not a Pro - only a hobby Restaurant Critic....but being one of top critics on UrbanSpoon (in Calgary) has its perks...I am given the honor of bestowing Urbanspoon Favorite window stickers on deserving restaurants of my choice. I only have been given 2 stickers to give out so far...and I gave out one last night to a small hard working Family owned restaurant that really deserved it. I've been there over half a dozen times and they are consistently great and reasonably priced. The restaurant owner was so grateful that he surprised me with a huge bear hug! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, when do we see the review of The Cafe Chez Marc ................ or an Urban Spoon sticker? I know that we have "earned" some health department "certificates of warning" for violations such as having doxies roam about the Cafe, but since the health inspectors cannot make it past the front door because of these very same doxies, our windows are bare.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, when do we see the review of The Cafe Chez Marc ................ or an Urban Spoon sticker? I know that we have "earned" some health department "certificates of warning" for violations such as having doxies roam about the Cafe, but since the health inspectors cannot make it past the front door because of these very same doxies, our windows are bare.


Oh yes, but instead - perhaps the Doxies can provide their own taste review of the critics that have attempted a visit to The Cafe Chez Marc? 

And having hot and cold running Doxies in the kitchen is much more desirable than some of the other types of critters that have been known to roam the kitchens of other eateries. XX)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

G'Day Viking Garrett!

Have you been pillaging the pantry and refrigerator yet today? If so, what say you , are the spoils of your expedition today?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh yes, but instead - perhaps the Doxies can provide their own taste review of the critics that have attempted a visit to The Cafe Chez Marc?
> 
> And having hot and cold running Doxies in the kitchen is much more desirable than some of the other types of critters that have been known to roam the kitchens of other eateries. XX)



Doxies will eat just about anything, so they are not as objective as a human critic of food and treats.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> G'DAy  all


Afternoon, Garett. How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Doxies will eat just about anything, so they are not as objective as a human critic of food and treats.


I was just wondering if the Doxies thought some of the Food Critics tasted better than others? Sounds like they all "taste like chicken" to the Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> G'Day Viking Garrett!
> 
> Have you been pillaging the pantry and refrigerator yet today? If so, what say you , are the spoils of your expedition today?


G-Man a Viking??? Cool.

YouTube - NEW 2009 Newfoundland Labrador Tourism - #1

YouTube - Newfoundland Tourism - Video - Edge of the World


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> I hope it's not one of *"those"* massage places.


 The first time I saw the place, I wondered about that, since the offer non-RMT massage for cheaper if you choose... the area has gentrified considerably, but *"those"* services are still available within a 20 minute walk or so. (Neighbourhood changes every couple of blocks around where I live.)

But it's legit, and they do a good job.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> My biggest challenge recently, especially with the digital media is picturing some idea and then NOT being able to make it happen digitally. I could do it with pen and brush and paper - but digitally - arrggghhhhhh....


Happens a lot in writing too, though sometimes it's hard to see until someone else reads it--or when I take a long break from the story and then look at it again.

Still, I feel the same way when I paint, and even more so when I draw. (Those are my substitutes for creative writing.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Brewing a fresh pot of Sonal Special for our 4PM High Tea. Care for any?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Brewing a fresh pot of Sonal Special for our 4PM High Tea. Care for any?


Would love some, Marc, thank you.

I'm contemplating my lunch options at the moment... the St Lawrence Market had it's 205th birthday yesterday while I was shopping. Too bad they weren't offering prices from 205 years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Would love some, Marc, thank you.
> 
> I'm contemplating my lunch options at the moment... the St Lawrence Market had it's 205th birthday yesterday while I was shopping. Too bad they weren't offering prices from 205 years ago.


We could serve a late lunch for you as well, Sonal. Just a thought. 

Creative minds need food as well as motivation.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have one for my, G-Man. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

MazterCBlazter said:


> Burp ​


GOLD! Awesome haul! Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, sing praise to Odin when you down one of those beers for me. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Stella Artois, viking beer?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

MazterCBlazter said:


> Burp ​


My ex-husband was a Viking... I wonder if he drinks this?

It's too bad they don't make Viking appliances anymore... you could take the Viking beer out of the Viking fridge...


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> Burp ​


There is no such thing as a bad beer, some are just better than others.



Dr.G. said:


> Have one for my, G-Man. Paix, mon ami.


Careful Marc, I too am having one for you. Don't want you over imbibing now do we?



Sonal said:


> My ex-husband was a Viking... I wonder if he drinks this?
> 
> It's too bad they don't make Viking appliances anymore... you could take the Viking beer out of the Viking fridge...


Ah yes, Viking appliances. Of course that is because they were an Eaton's brand and we all know what happened to Eaton's.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> YouTube - Stella Artois, viking beer?


OKAY! That explains why Stella is my (I am another Viking descendant) FAVORITE beer. I was totally despondent when I couldn't get it in Houston. 

I would always request two favors of my Canadian Visitors....PLEASE bring me some Stella and Tim Horton's coffee..


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, you are a true son of Odin. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> At least one Viking in the Shang, one descendant of the Vikings, and one ex-wife of the Vikings...
> 
> Where will this lead?


I guess it would end with me. No Viking blood as far as I can tell, with Jesish descendants from Russia and Germany. Of course, my descendants are possibly from Judah Maccabee, or Judah The Hammer. The Maccabees would make the Vikings looks like Sparks. 

Sparks - Girl Guides of Canada


----------



## KC4

MazterCBlazter said:


> At least one Viking in the Shang, one descendant of the Vikings, and one ex-wife of the Vikings...
> 
> Where will this lead?


Sounds like a VIKING RAID in the making to me! ...What shall we raid? How about the pantry at Cafe Chez Marc...appropriately in the part of Canada where the Vikings first landed....

But since we are modern Vikings, we shall not burn down the place....Only take and consume comestibles..(but no cutlery required) and of course, stop over to "visit" Stella at the Hair of the Doxie Den.

Do doxies eat Vikings? If we share some of the spoils with them, will they remain at peace with us (or will they rather HAVE A piece of us?)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sounds like a VIKING RAID in the making to me! ...What shall we raid? How about the pantry at Cafe Chez Marc...appropriately in the part of Canada where the Vikings first landed....
> 
> But since we are modern Vikings, we shall not burn down the place....Only take and consume comestibles..(but no cutlery required) and of course, stop over to "visit" Stella at the Hair of the Doxie Den.
> 
> Do doxies eat Vikings? If we share some of the spoils with them, will they remain at peace with us (or will they rather HAVE A piece of us?)


Vikings did not fear the unknown, the ocean, the cold, the loneliness of long voyages, or the isolation upon reaching Lance aux Meadows in northern Newfoundland. The only things the Vikings feared were doxies. 

The legendary Vineland of Viking sagas may have been written on the unearthed and oft-disputed Vineland Rune Stone, The Sigurd Runestone. 

The primary characteristic which distinguishes a runic alphabet from other alphabets is that each letter, or rune, has a meaning. For example, whereas "ay", "bee", "cee" and "dee" are meaningless sounds denoting the first four letters in our alphabet, the names of the first four runes, "fehu", "uruz", "þurisaz" and "teckle" are actual words in the Germanic language, meaning "cattle", "aurochs", "giant", and "dachshund" respectively. In Germany, the dachshund is also called the "teckle hund".

The end of the Viking-era in Norway is marked by the Battle of Stiklestad in 1030, where King Olav met defeat to a peasant army that used dachshunds to protect their front lines. "Fram! Fram! Teckles" (Forward, forward, doxies) was their battle cry.

Thus, the only fear any true Viking might have would be to face down a doxie .......... especially one protecting their treats in The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Not a chance, we Vikings can eat any of them under the table any day, and we all have the cholesterol to prove it.


Actually, a Viking's diet of fish and their undertaking of extreme physical activity would have kept their cholesterol levels down.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The end of the Viking-era in Norway is marked by the Battle of Stiklestad in 1030, where King Olav met defeat to a peasant army that used dachshunds to protect their front lines. "Fram! Fram! Teckles" (Forward, forward, doxies) was their battle cry.
> 
> Thus, the only fear any true Viking might have would be to face down a doxie .......... especially one protecting their treats in The Cafe Chez Marc.


Marc, the use of domestic animals in revolutionary battles is well cataloged. In fact, in the U.S. during the British rule period, Washington and his army used to have chickens ramble through the yards in the houses where they held their conspiratorial meetings. It was such an effective technique, since chickens scatter easily, that the British banned the keeping of chickens. The U.S. founding fathers honoured the chicken, in really a perverse way when you think about it, with a national dish ............... what you never heard of chicken-catch-a-tory!


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> In my younger days in my hometown I used to go do heavy work and workouts, and then hit the smorg. I was banned at two Chinese smorgs and the all you can eat Greek place.
> 
> Pizza Hut used to have all you can eat lunches and I set the official record at one of them, 37 slices. I was a legend.
> 
> Now that the pillaging is over, we have become domesticated, and follow a modern diet. The smorgasbord owners tremble with fear whenever I show up. This year I put the all you can eat Kabob place and a Sushi all you can eat out of business.
> 
> The legend lives on....


Garett, you may eat my share of Sushi. I am not a fan. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> So that's why you have your Doxies, to protect Newfoundland from the next Viking Raid!
> 
> You have a Doxie story for all occasions!


True. Death before Dishonor. ........ just like Thomas More, "A Man for All Seasons"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, the use of domestic animals in revolutionary battles is well cataloged. In fact, in the U.S. during the British rule period, Washington and his army used to have chickens ramble through the yards in the houses where they held their conspiratorial meetings. It was such an effective technique, since chickens scatter easily, that the British banned the keeping of chickens. The U.S. founding fathers honoured the chicken, in really a perverse way when you think about it, with a national dish ............... what you never heard of chicken-catch-a-tory!


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope that this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Garett, you may eat my share of Sushi. I am not a fan. XX)


Yep, me too, raw fish wrapped in dead weeds holds no temptation for me to eat anything remotely close to Sushi. XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, me too, raw fish wrapped in dead weeds holds no temptation for me to eat anything remotely close to Sushi. XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)


Amen, Brother Don. Still, even more for Garett.


----------



## SINC

Oh yeah, he or anyone else can have all they want of that stuff. XX)


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Oh yeah, he or anyone else can have all they want of that stuff. XX)


PICK ME! PICK MEEEEE! I :love2: SUSHI!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Oh yeah, he or anyone else can have all they want of that stuff. XX)


I like the Veggie-version. Avocado rolls... Mmmm....


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

MazterCBlazter said:


> Sushi is not limited to fish.


True. There's a place near where I used to live that made the best yam tempura rolls.

Done writing for the night, and finished early too. I'm at 18,335 words. On track to hit 20,000 tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Way to go Sonal! You're doing the write thing!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> True. There's a place near where I used to live that made the best yam tempura rolls.
> 
> Done writing for the night, and finished early too. I'm at 18,335 words. On track to hit 20,000 tomorrow.


Woot WoOOOT WHOOOOT!
(There goes the evening Sonal Train again!) 
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## KC4

Good Night Marc, Sonal, Doxies, Vikings, Don, Garrett, Steve, Rp, Trains, Sushi, Warren, Sharon, Jeanne, Mona, Leslie, Fish, Words, Shangri-la Clubhouse, Stella, Homework, Dead Weeds, Avocados, 5,000,000 Words, Cod Liver oil and any other Shang Member out there past and present, lurking or posting!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Time to rise and shine folks. It's Monday and the start of a new week. Monday Morning Mush is ready to go. For the uninitiated, that's oatmeal and toast with light cream, brown sugar and a touch of real Maple syrup. And of course the tea and coffee are hot as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time to rise and shine folks. It's Monday and the start of a new week. Monday Morning Mush is ready to go. For the uninitiated, that's oatmeal and toast with light cream, brown sugar and a touch of real Maple syrup. And of course the tea and coffee are hot as well.


Morning, Don. You make Monday Morning Mush sound good. I shall try some, along with some coffee. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> So I guess you guys aren't too into Cod Liver Oil?


Yes, I take both cod liver, salmon and seal oil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> True. There's a place near where I used to live that made the best yam tempura rolls.
> 
> Done writing for the night, and finished early too. I'm at 18,335 words. On track to hit 20,000 tomorrow.


Gopd for you, Sonal.

Now, Yam Tempure Rolls sound interesting, since I like yams.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning guys!

Gorgeous morning here-sunny and forecasted to be in the low double digits! :clap::clap:

The employees are probably enjoying this weather out on the job site! I'm as usual working in the office but I'm actually envying the guys! I shall have to find some excuse to get out. 

So Marc, how are things on the Rock?


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Garett, you may eat my share of Sushi. I am not a fan. XX)





SINC said:


> Yep, me too, raw fish wrapped in dead weeds holds no temptation for me to eat anything remotely close to Sushi. XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)


I knew there was a reason I didn't show up... 

I love most seafoods but Sushi (as SINC aptly describes it) just turns me over inside -














- the texture of raw fish on the tongue just triggers an instant and uncontrollable gag reflex -














.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 



SINC said:


> Time to rise and shine folks. It's Monday and the start of a new week. Monday Morning Mush is ready to go. For the uninitiated, that's oatmeal and toast with light cream, brown sugar and a touch of real Maple syrup. And of course the tea and coffee are hot as well.


MMM ...Monday Morning Mush sounds good to me too, thanks. My grandmother would have stirred in a tsp of butter into that too. 
Off to check SAP soon too. 


Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I take both cod liver, salmon and seal oil.


SEAL oillll??? :lmao::lmao::lmao:Snort!


rgray said:


> I knew there was a reason I didn't show up...
> 
> I love most seafoods but Sushi (as SINC aptly describes it) just turns me over inside -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - the texture of raw fish on the tongue just triggers an instant and uncontrollable gag reflex -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


OK Robert, we'll make sure not to drag you along next time we go on a sushi foraging mission....
:lmao:The vomiting smilies are a hoot..


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: On our way to La Belle Province to see my son off to his new assignment. It is supposed to be great weather so that will be good. Got new snow tires just in case you Easterner export any of the white stuff.

All have a great day!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> Time to rise and shine folks. It's Monday and the start of a new week. Monday Morning Mush is ready to go. For the uninitiated, that's oatmeal and toast with light cream, brown sugar and a touch of real Maple syrup. And of course the tea and coffee are hot as well.


Good morning all! I will take a double helping of that mush, thanks.  Temperatures here were unseasonably and (to my mind) unpleasantly warm yesterday. Seems to be returning to normal today ...

Have a good trip, Rp.

Off to my volunteer work and then classes. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 

Neck and back are much better this morning. I think the 30 minute massage is did the trick.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Neck and back are much better this morning. I think the 30 minute massage is did the trick.


Glad to hear the massage "did the trick" Sonal. Hmmm, trick eh? You sure it wasn't *that* kind of massage? 

In other developments, I am off to the cell phone store this morning to try once again pick up my new 32GB G3S iPhone. I'll go about mid morning and see what happens.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Glad to hear the massage "did the trick" Sonal. Hmmm, trick eh? You sure it wasn't *that* kind of massage?
> 
> In other developments, I am off to the cell phone store this morning to try once again pick up my new 32GB G3S iPhone. I'll go about mid morning and see what happens.


I'm pretty sure I'd notice if it were *that* kind of trick. 

Good luck with the iPhone.


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning all! 

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood!! looks as if you have all had a productive weekend, I was out and about with much ado about nothing, but company and cooking / baking and all seemed to enjoy, so it was worth it. 

Glad you are on track with your writing Sonal, and keep up the good work!! 

Thanks for the brekki Don, I will have my morning mush sans maple syrup if that's fine by you.

Off to clear up the remnants of the weekend, will check in from time to time, hope you aren't getting any snow Marc.....?

TTFN


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> Gorgeous morning here-sunny and forecasted to be in the low double digits! :clap::clap:
> 
> The employees are probably enjoying this weather out on the job site! I'm as usual working in the office but I'm actually envying the guys! I shall have to find some excuse to get out.
> 
> So Marc, how are things on the Rock?


Afternoon, Sharon. Things are going well here, especially with the sun out and 9C temps. 

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> I knew there was a reason I didn't show up...
> 
> I love most seafoods but Sushi (as SINC aptly describes it) just turns me over inside -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - the texture of raw fish on the tongue just triggers an instant and uncontrollable gag reflex -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Afternoon, Robert. Even more sushi for Garett now. 

Kim, seal oil in capsules is tasteless and is very good for you.

Leslie, no snow in sight just yet. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: On our way to La Belle Province to see my son off to his new assignment. It is supposed to be great weather so that will be good. Got new snow tires just in case you Easterner export any of the white stuff.
> 
> All have a great day!


Bon voyage, Rp. Arrive alive and return home to us in one piece. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mona. Send us your warm temps if you don't like double digits. Merci.

Afternoon, Sonal. Glad you are feeling better. Having had both neck and back problems over the years, I know some of what you are experiencing. Sonal Special shall be freshly brewed throughout the day should you need a cup.


----------



## SINC

Every once in a while I remember that I can see a snapshot of who is currently on mybirdie.ca through the analysis that I run on the site. I don't know why I don't do this more often as it always amazes me where people are who are reading the page and how long some of them stay. (0.00 means they are still on the page and have yet to leave when the snapshot was taken) Note the length of time the last visitor on the list spent on site.

Here is a snapshot of the last 10 visitors from 9:00 to 9:12 this morning:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Every once in a while I remember that I can see a snapshot of who is currently on mybirdie.ca through the analysis that I run on the site. I don't know why I don't do this more often as it always amazes me where people are who are reading the page and how long some of them stay. (0.00 means they are still on the page and have yet to leave when the snapshot was taken) Note the length of time the last visitor on the list spent on site.
> 
> Here is a snapshot of the last 10 visitors from 9:00 to 9:12 this morning:


Looks great Don, nice to know yo are being 'read' by such a varied audience, 

Makes things worthwhile doesn't it?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Glad you are feeling better. Having had both neck and back problems over the years, I know some of what you are experiencing. Sonal Special shall be freshly brewed throughout the day should you need a cup.


Who knew writing was this hard on the body? :lmao:

This past weekend was tough slogging, but I'm pretty happy with where this story is going again. It's fun not knowing and letting it point in various directions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Who knew writing was this hard on the body? :lmao:
> 
> This past weekend was tough slogging, but I'm pretty happy with where this story is going again. It's fun not knowing and letting it point in various directions.


Sonal, when I wrote my doctoral dissertation I would end my writing by about 2-3AM each morning. I would take a walk around in the early morning stillness and calm, which would help both my mental and physical tiredness. 

As my grandfather used to say, "If you don't know where you are going, any road will take you there."

Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, seal oil in capsules is tasteless and is very good for you.


 I apologize and retract my ":lmao:" ....I thought it was another Marc "badger blood" _special_ story.

I Googled Seal OIl and YES! It is a readily available supplement in Canada..especially in NL. I wrongly assumed seal product consumption was largely limited to _some_ Northern hemisphere aboriginals, polar bears and killer whales. 

According to the sites, it has a slight advantage over conventional "fish oils" as the unique molecular structure of the seal oil lends itself to better/faster assimilation by the human body. In addition to the Omega 3&6 value, it is also curiously and unexpectedly beneficial for asthma and arthritis sufferers. Wow. 

I learn something everyday here on ehMac. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

"In addition to the Omega 3&6 value, it is also curiously and unexpectedly beneficial for asthma and arthritis sufferers. Wow. " Kim, this is what I use it for each day.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Neck and back are much better this morning. I think the 30 minute massage is did the trick.


It's too bad you weren't closer Sonal. Since I am trained to give massage, I could have fixed you up for free. Glad to hear you are feeling better though.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> It's too bad you weren't closer Sonal. Since I am trained to give massage, I could have fixed you up for free. Glad to hear you are feeling better though.


Ah, that would have been fabulous.

I had a friend here who was a registered RMT in the UK, but not registered in Canada. She didn't have the time and money to redo all the coursework to get registered here, so she would give us free massages to keep her skills up. (She'd sometimes ask for donations that she'd give to charity.) 

Sadly, she's moved to California now.

One of these days, I need to get into a regular course of deep-tissue massage for my shoulders--I have sneaky tension that tends to lock up the muscles underneath my shoulder blades, particularly my right shoulder. (I can be a massage challenge.) I've switched to a laptop backpack, which helps a lot, but it would be nice to be free of knots.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It's too bad you weren't closer Sonal. Since I am trained to give massage, I could have fixed you up for free. Glad to hear you are feeling better though.


Afternoon, Warren. There is a place that opened very close to here that does laser treatments, acupuncture, Chinese massage therapy and Chinese herbal therapy. What might be Chinese massage therapy?

How is Life treating you these days as a stat-at-home dad?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> The Stoic Scandinavian Viking always had a drum of fermented cod livers outside the door of his home.​


I like my cod liver oil fresh and made in Canada.


----------



## macdoodle

Chinese Massage works differently than Swedish, or conventional massage, it has been around for centuries and is not as well known to the western world as the others, however, as in all asian therapies, mindfulness plays a huge part in the healing, it brings the correct energies to the healing. I have been doing reflexology for 30 years, and when I was taught, the attitude and mindfulness were a huge part of my training, I never enter a session without a brief meditation on the client and it is amazing when I start to work how things come to me on their condition and what is causing certain conditions. 
Chinese Therapy, I understand, embodies the whole person, not just the massage part.... 

I found this site, I didn't read it yet, but you may be interested in it, I offer above only my thoughts as I was taught. 
Chinese Massage Therapy


----------



## KC4

The problem with Fish Oil is that it repeats. 
The problem with Fish Oil is that it repeats. The problem with Fish Oil is that it repeats. The problem with Fish Oil is that it repeats. The problem with Fish Oil is that it repeats. The problem with Fish Oil is that it repeats. The problem with Fish Oil is that it repeats. The problem with Fish Oil is that it repeats. The problem with Fish Oil is that it repeats. The problem with Fish Oil is that it repeats. tptptptpXX)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.Yum Yum.


Fish oil might, repeat, but not seal oil. Try Flax oil also.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Chinese Massage works differently than Swedish, or conventional massage, it has been around for centuries and is not as well known to the western world as the others, however, as in all asian therapies, mindfulness plays a huge part in the healing, it brings the correct energies to the healing. I have been doing reflexology for 30 years, and when I was taught, the attitude and mindfulness were a huge part of my training, I never enter a session without a brief meditation on the client and it is amazing when I start to work how things come to me on their condition and what is causing certain conditions.
> Chinese Therapy, I understand, embodies the whole person, not just the massage part....
> 
> I found this site, I didn't read it yet, but you may be interested in it, I offer above only my thoughts as I was taught.
> Chinese Massage Therapy


Thanks for this info, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I have made a freshly brewed pot of herbal tea for anyone who wants a relaxing break from the trials and tribulations of a busy Monday. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally sent in my order for Snow Leopard. The person I spoke to on the phone at Apple Canada, since the online form would not let me register, was pleasant, knew that NL was part of Canada ........... but was amazed that I had waited this long. She said that people were frantic to get it and then kept tracking the delivery every dayto see where it was being shipped. She said it was worse for the new MBPs when they first came out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, how might what you were taught differ from this form of therapy?

Chinese Massage Therapy


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening you'all

A nice cup of herbal tea sounds fantastic and yes, Marc, I would love one, please and thank you!

Now I'm heading to the fridge to see what I can scrounge up for supper! Probably a little bit of that and a little bit of this and hopefully the end result resembles an edible meal!

TTYL!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening you'all
> 
> A nice cup of herbal tea sounds fantastic and yes, Marc, I would love one, please and thank you!
> 
> Now I'm heading to the fridge to see what I can scrounge up for supper! Probably a little bit of that and a little bit of this and hopefully the end result resembles an edible meal!
> 
> TTYL!


My wife made a lamb, curry and lentil soup, which is to die for, Sharon. Plenty left, so enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Success, I am now using a new 32 GB iPhone 3GS. Much to learn though.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting foursome joined the NHL's Hall of Fame today. Steve Yzerman, Luc Robitaille, Brian Leetch, Brett Hull were all outstanding players who deserved their HoF ring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight Marc.... 
sleep well


----------



## sharonmac09

Good nite everyone! Us easterners have to head to bed and shall be snoring/snorting shortly while you folks out west are just settling down watching TV or perhaps snuggling up with a good book. Have a nice nite you'all.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, how might what you were taught differ from this form of therapy?
> 
> Chinese Massage Therapy


Chinese Massage encompasses the entire body as a whole. It is a holistic approach to massage that is common in all Chinese medicine. Western medicine tends to treat the symptoms rather than the root of the problem. For example, with Chinese Massage, lets take Sonal's problem, where she has a sore shoulder. While it is sore there, traditional massage will tend to focus on that area, where in Chinese Massage, the root could be somewhere else, perhaps on the opposite side of the neck, causing strain to the opposite side.

I am trained to do some Swedish Massage, Sports Massage and Deep Tissue Massage as well as some active release. When I give a massage it isn't a a feel good massage, it is because you are hurt and to get to the root, I usually have to dig deep and hurt you. Lets just say if my wife wants a massage it usually kills the mood


----------



## Sonal

Good night everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a hot breakfast for one and all, with my special scrambled eggs as the centerpiece of this meal. Fresh bagels are just now coming out of the oven, so enjoy and be happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Chinese Massage encompasses the entire body as a whole. It is a holistic approach to massage that is common in all Chinese medicine. Western medicine tends to treat the symptoms rather than the root of the problem. For example, with Chinese Massage, lets take Sonal's problem, where she has a sore shoulder. While it is sore there, traditional massage will tend to focus on that area, where in Chinese Massage, the root could be somewhere else, perhaps on the opposite side of the neck, causing strain to the opposite side.
> 
> I am trained to do some Swedish Massage, Sports Massage and Deep Tissue Massage as well as some active release. When I give a massage it isn't a a feel good massage, it is because you are hurt and to get to the root, I usually have to dig deep and hurt you. Lets just say if my wife wants a massage it usually kills the mood


Thanks for the info, Warren. This was my understanding as well from reading various things online. Still, you are the expert and sometimes it is best to get one's information from a maven. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. Just finished mybirdie.ca and dropped in to pick up a coffee. I need one as I now return to the page to do tomorrow's tribute to Remembrance Day, so I expect to take a bit longer than usual to compose it.

Those scrambled eggs do sound good, so I shall return in an hour or so to try some.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et all. Just finished mybirdie.ca and dropped in to pick up a coffee. I need one as I now return to the page to do tomorrow's tribute to Remembrance Day, so I expect to take a bit longer than usual to compose it.
> 
> Those scrambled eggs do sound good, so I shall return in an hour or so to try some.


Morning, Don. The eggs shall be hot and fresh when you return. I await to read your Remembrance Day piece tomorrow. Paix, mon ami. Lest we forget.


----------



## SINC

Back for a quick refill.

Just got an e-mail with a report on a meeting held last night and I now have to do a rewrite and a quick comment piece and add it to today's issue. I hate it when this happens.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Hit the 20,000 mark yesterday, so I am chugging along.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

A good morning to all. Those eggs and bagels sound wonderful, Marc -- and the coffee sounds even better! :yawn: One cat is squalling in the bedroom ... for what, I don't know, as there is still canned food in his dish and kibble in the other one. I am off to an earlier-than-normal Tuesday; my Wiki group has to meet the prof this morning to get some input on the plans we have for our site (a class project). A series of projects, papers and tests are barrelling down on us -- and they're all going to hit us around the same time.


----------



## SINC

Ahhh, done and ready for some eggs and while the virtual ones in Chez Marc sound good, I'm actually going to toss some in a pan here and enjoy them now.

20,000 eh Sonal? Write on! :clap:


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the bagel and eggs Marc...sounds great. 



SINC said:


> Back for a quick refill.
> 
> Just got an e-mail with a report on a meeting held last night and I now have to do a rewrite and a quick comment piece and add it to today's issue. I hate it when this happens.


ahhh, the life of a Newsman........Off to check out the news in SAP soon. 


Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Hit the 20,000 mark yesterday, so I am chugging along.


WOoot Wooooot WHOOOOT! :clap::clap::clap:


ComputerIdiot said:


> A good morning to all. Those eggs and bagels sound wonderful, Marc -- and the coffee sounds even better! :yawn: One cat is squalling in the bedroom ... for what, I don't know, as there is still canned food in his dish and kibble in the other one. I am off to an earlier-than-normal Tuesday; my Wiki group has to meet the prof this morning to get some input on the plans we have for our site (a class project). A series of projects, papers and tests are barrelling down on us -- and they're all going to hit us around the same time.


Good Luck Mona! I've always thought that events and tasks are cowards...they never travel alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Hit the 20,000 mark yesterday, so I am chugging along.


Kudos, Sonal. The end is in sight. Excelsior!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Mona and Kim. Glad you liked the breakfast. I try my best.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Hit the 20,000 mark yesterday, so I am chugging along.


Good for you!! :clap::clap: There is nothing better than to see your progress in actual fact is there? You must keep up your strength however so be sure to take the vitamins and eat lots of hot chicken/turkey soup with miso for extra boost of energy.... don't want you to have a big wind-down as you come to the finish line!! :yawn:


----------



## macdoodle

Thought this was pretty darn cute, so I am sharing!!


----------



## Dr.G.

What a pair of cuties, Leslie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Awwwww, that's so cute Leslie! Are they yours? 

Good afternoon everyone! I hope all the shang gang members are healthy! No H1N1 right? A good friend's two kids came down with H1N1 and the symptoms are nasty!!!! This flu will make you very sick-possibly the sickest you have ever felt in your life.

Take care everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Awwwww, that's so cute Leslie! Are they yours?
> 
> Good afternoon everyone! I hope all the shang gang members are healthy! No H1N1 right? A good friend's two kids came down with H1N1 and the symptoms are nasty!!!! This flu will make you very sick-possibly the sickest you have ever felt in your life.
> 
> Take care everyone!


Afternoon, Sharon. My H1N1 vaccine should have provided me with immunity today, having gotten the shot 10 days ago. We shall see.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Marc, I feel great. I haven't received my shot so I'll have to forego most activities except grocery shopping. My hubby has a season pass for the Jr. A hockey here and he skipped the last home game! 

Marc, I'm happy you got your shot!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Marc, I feel great. I haven't received my shot so I'll have to forego most activities except grocery shopping. My hubby has a season pass for the Jr. A hockey here and he skipped the last home game!
> 
> Marc, I'm happy you got your shot!


Good luck, Sharon.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening Ladies and Gents. Just popping my head in for a quick bite to eat and then it it is back to work - probably for another late night filling orders. Up until Wednesday of last week I had to check my phone to see if it was still working then all of a sudden all of my customers conspired against me and wanted product yesterday.

Oh well I can't complain. I'd rather be busy than not busy.


----------



## danalicious

Good afternoon everyone.

H1N1 has reared it's ugly head in my house. Hubby and the boys all have it, but I have escaped it's wrath. My boys got their shot on Friday, which was too late for my eldest who fell ill on Saturday, and just in time for my youngest who just fell ill last night. Hubby has been suffering for 6 days.

I have been further immunizing myself and my family with Jewish penicillin a.k.a. chicken soup, but it has been a long haul.

I will be making more chicken soup to cover everyone here in the Shang.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

danalicious said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> H1N1 has reared it's ugly head in my house. Hubby and the boys all have it, but I have escaped it's wrath. My boys got their shot on Friday, which was too late for my eldest who fell ill on Saturday, and just in time for my youngest who just fell ill last night. Hubby has been suffering for 6 days.
> 
> I have been further immunizing myself and my family with Jewish penicillin a.k.a. chicken soup, but it has been a long haul.
> 
> I will be making more chicken soup to cover everyone here in the Shang.


Good evening Dana!

OMG, I hear you about the H1N1. Be careful Dana. The two kids that I mentioned above are now in their second week and so far the mother and the youngest child had escaped it but the mother has a bad cold herself to contend with.


----------



## danalicious

Sharon, I cannot imagine going into week two. I feel for your friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Evening Ladies and Gents. Just popping my head in for a quick bite to eat and then it it is back to work - probably for another late night filling orders. Up until Wednesday of last week I had to check my phone to see if it was still working then all of a sudden all of my customers conspired against me and wanted product yesterday.
> 
> Oh well I can't complain. I'd rather be busy than not busy.


Hang in there, Warren. You are your own boss .................. just don't tell your kids. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> H1N1 has reared it's ugly head in my house. Hubby and the boys all have it, but I have escaped it's wrath. My boys got their shot on Friday, which was too late for my eldest who fell ill on Saturday, and just in time for my youngest who just fell ill last night. Hubby has been suffering for 6 days.
> 
> I have been further immunizing myself and my family with Jewish penicillin a.k.a. chicken soup, but it has been a long haul.
> 
> I will be making more chicken soup to cover everyone here in the Shang.


Sorry to hear about your situation, Dana. That can't be easy on any of you. How olds are your boys?


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I almost forgot to say Hi today..
> So here it is:
> 
> Hi


Evening, Garett. Hello to you as well, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to get my wife to the airport at 545AM.  Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation, Dana. That can't be easy on any of you. How olds are your boys?


My boys are 4 and 5.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

macdoodle said:


> Thought this was pretty darn cute, so I am sharing!!


They are so cute! And I love the shirts! 



sharonmac09 said:


> Awwwww, that's so cute Leslie! Are they yours?
> 
> Good afternoon everyone! I hope all the shang gang members are healthy! No H1N1 right? A good friend's two kids came down with H1N1 and the symptoms are nasty!!!! This flu will make you very sick-possibly the sickest you have ever felt in your life.
> 
> Take care everyone!


Doing fine so far, Sharon, more out of luck than anything else, I think. There's probably a fair number of students wandering the campus who are sick but attending classes anyway ... or have just become ill and don't even know it yet. And did you know cats can also get H1N1? H1N1 (Swine) Flu Confirmed in Iowa Cat



danalicious said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> H1N1 has reared it's ugly head in my house. Hubby and the boys all have it, but I have escaped it's wrath. My boys got their shot on Friday, which was too late for my eldest who fell ill on Saturday, and just in time for my youngest who just fell ill last night. Hubby has been suffering for 6 days.
> 
> I have been further immunizing myself and my family with Jewish penicillin a.k.a. chicken soup, but it has been a long haul. I will be making more chicken soup to cover everyone here in the Shang.


I'm sorry to hear that, Dana. I hope everyone recovers quickly.



Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Have to get my wife to the airport at 545AM.  Paix, mes amis.


Good night, Marc.


----------



## SINC

Stay well folks. Good night.


----------



## Sonal

Work rears its ugly head, but I'm about to dive into another 2,000 words. Good night everyone.


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> My boys are 4 and 5.


Hang in there Dana - Hope everyone is feeling better quickly....and that you do not catch it.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Work rears its ugly head, but I'm about to dive into another 2,000 words. Good night everyone.


Keep the Sonal train rollin:clap::clap::clap:.....Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Not sure how many are up this early, since it is 6:37AM here in St.John's. Still, I shall start to make freshly brewed tea and coffee, along with a Remembrance Day buffet so that you may have the time to reflect upon the meaning of this day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> My boys are 4 and 5.


Good luck, Dana. That's a tough age to be sick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise happening right now. Blue skies up above us here in St.John's on this day of remembrance. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the brekkie and coffee. I am off to compose tomorrow's edition of mybirdie.ca.

I have an interesting tribute story for this special day up on the site now. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the brekkie and coffee. I am off to compose tomorrow's edition of mybirdie.ca.
> 
> I have an interesting tribute story for this special day up on the site now. Later . . .


Morning, Don. Might visit SAP a bit later. I would like to walk down to our local War Memorial for Remembrance Day services. Sunny and 3C, so the weather for the vets should be better than it has in the past. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 

22,336 words.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 22,336 words.


Morning, Sonal. Kudos on your word count. Take a few minutes as a break at 11AM. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Right on Sonal, write on! :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> Awwwww, that's so cute Leslie! Are they yours?
> 
> Good afternoon everyone! I hope all the shang gang members are healthy! No H1N1 right? A good friend's two kids came down with H1N1 and the symptoms are nasty!!!! This flu will make you very sick-possibly the sickest you have ever felt in your life.
> 
> Take care everyone!


No, they were sent to me by a friend, I just thought it (the writing on the shirts) was pretty cute for twins!


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again. It was a somber service at the War Memorial this year. There were fewer and fewer WWII vets there this year. The one person I know and meet up with each year, a Korean War vet, was not there this year. He is in bad health. I think back to my father, who died 30 years ago, and who was with the US Army and would have been 93 if he were still alive ............ and then I look at the few dozen WWII and Korean War vets and just imagine what they went through.

It was somber this year as remembrance was including the 7 Newfoundlanders and Labradorians who have died in Afghanistan. 

Lest we forget. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All!!
It is bright and sunny here this AM and the wind died down with the rising sun... a blessing, as it was howling all night, I am fair worn out from hearing it...XX)

Question to y'all this morning, I heard on the radio yesterday about a nasty Mac Virus in Australia, I didn't catch the whole segment as I was just getting into my car ... something I think I caught was it was from non- authorized software .... ??
Does anyone know more about this, and is there protection software for Mac? Do we need it?

I am also in possession of a Mac that did not ship with inkwell, (when I tried to find it, I got a message that said not all Macs with Leopard shipped with inkwell) Should I just contact Apple and see if there is a download somewhere? (I looked but couldn't find it.)

Forgive all the questions this early in the day, any help would be much appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Back home again. It was a somber service at the War Memorial this year. There were fewer and fewer WWII vets there this year. The one person I know and meet up with each year, a Korean War vet, was not there this year. He is in bad health. I think back to my father, who died 30 years ago, and who was with the US Army and would have been 93 if he were still alive ............ and then I look at the few dozen WWII and Korean War vets and just imagine what they went through.
> 
> It was somber this year as remembrance was including the 7 Newfoundlanders and Labradorians who have died in Afghanistan.
> 
> Lest we forget.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.


Yes Marc,
There are less and less veterans each year, but it seems we always come up with some war or another to add to the numbers:-( 
I always thought that if we could get down to no more Vets, it would mean there were no more wars..... and that would be a good thing, sadly it is not the case, I too mourn with you the loss of our Canadian and American soldiers who gave their lives....
Sometimes I wish they solved these things in a different way. 

Apparently in ancient times there was a king who solved his' wars over land' with a game of chess, some of these games took up to 3 years, but no lives were lost and the land they were 'fighting' for was not destroyed.... too bad we are not as civilized :-(

But please, let us remember .... and never forget.... Peace friends....


----------



## danalicious

Morning everyone!
Things are getting better around here. My youngest woke up a 2:30 in the morning screaming with stomach pain. We thought he was going to throw up, but he kept screaming for food. We relented and gave him some cereal and water, fully expecting him to get sick. He never did - he went back to bed and slept well for the rest of the night. 

Everyone here is fever free. I have mild cold symptoms which I can live with.

We are going to have a quiet, reflective Remembrance Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

"But please, let us remember .... and never forget.... Peace friends.... " Amen, Sister Leslie. Amen.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Morning everyone!
> Things are getting better around here. My youngest woke up a 2:30 in the morning screaming with stomach pain. We thought he was going to throw up, but he kept screaming for food. We relented and gave him some cereal and water, fully expecting him to get sick. He never did - he went back to bed and slept well for the rest of the night.
> 
> Everyone here is fever free. I have mild cold symptoms which I can live with.
> 
> We are going to have a quiet, reflective Remembrance Day.


Dana, my wish for you is a quiet and restful Remembrance Day. May you all get some sleep at some point today. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

danalicious said:


> Morning everyone!
> Things are getting better around here. My youngest woke up a 2:30 in the morning screaming with stomach pain. We thought he was going to throw up, but he kept screaming for food. We relented and gave him some cereal and water, fully expecting him to get sick. He never did - he went back to bed and slept well for the rest of the night.
> 
> Everyone here is fever free. I have mild cold symptoms which I can live with.
> 
> We are going to have a quiet, reflective Remembrance Day.


Hi Dana, it's awesome that your boys are recovering! The two kids that I mentioned have both recovered initially but there seemed to be a second stage and soon afterwards they became sick again! Hopefully that won't happen to your boys.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon Marc!

Good afternoon everyone! How's everybody today?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon Marc!
> 
> Good afternoon everyone! How's everybody today?


Afternoon, Sharon. All goes well here on a tranquil Remembrance Day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> I am also in possession of a Mac that did not ship with inkwell, (when I tried to find it, I got a message that said not all Macs with Leopard shipped with inkwell) Should I just contact Apple and see if there is a download somewhere? (I looked but couldn't find it.)
> 
> Forgive all the questions this early in the day, any help would be much appreciated!
> Thanks


Apple Inkwell 1.1.1 software download - Mac OS X - VersionTracker

Yer welcome!


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine Remebrance Day tribute in SAP, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. I agree with your +1. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife flew to Halifax to pick up Gracie, who has been shown by a handler in eastern Canada since March. Now, we are back to 7 doxies once again. This would make a great Disney/Pixar movie -- Snow White and the Seven Doxies. Maybe not. 

Still, my wife took a small empty suitcase for all of her ribbons and the little suitcase was filled with blue, red, yellow and white ribbons. She is currently the #3 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, based on show points from winning first, second, third and fourth place in the Hound Group.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is anyone else finding that the time listed for each posting you make is off? It is now 3:50PM here in St.John's, but this will not be seen on my posting. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems to be an hour off, but that means we went past the 1/2 hour time zone difference in the Atlantic Time Zone, and we are half way into the Eastern Time Zone. Guess ehMacLand does not "Spring ahead and Fall back."


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> My wife flew to Halifax to pick up Gracie, who has been shown by a handler in eastern Canada since March. Now, we are back to 7 doxies once again. This would make a great Disney/Pixar movie -- Snow White and the Seven Doxies. Maybe not.
> 
> Still, my wife took a small empty suitcase for all of her ribbons and the little suitcase was filled with blue, red, yellow and white ribbons. She is currently the #3 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, based on show points from winning first, second, third
> 
> :clap::clap::clap: CONGRATULATIONS! It isn't easy to do these shows and to have to truck all your stuff to the mainland is an extra chore most cannot imagine!
> 
> Good for you all!! (Hey, what's one more Doxie ...eh?)


----------



## Dr.G.

"CONGRATULATIONS! It isn't easy to do these shows and to have to truck all your stuff to the mainland is an extra chore most cannot imagine! " She lived with her handler somewhere in Nova Scotia, and was shown in NS, NB, PEI, ON and Quebec.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Is anyone else finding that the time listed for each posting you make is off? It is now 3:50PM here in St.John's, but this will not be seen on my posting. Strange.


sure do notice it, and asked about it when the time first changed, I was really confused the first few days, I knew my clocks were correct, my mac was ticking along fine, but the posts were not going into standard time ....
Glad you noticed it too, I thought I was the only one with this problem, but Sinc said he had the right time, so I let it go, thinking it was just my system or something....

However I noticed when anyone from this time zone posted they were an hour later than the time, so I waited, (still waiting) for the time change..... :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, yes, your posting is showing 5:01PM here when it should be 4:01PM. Such is Life.


----------



## macdoodle

Well, it is 12:36 here and you show as 1:33 so I think it is time to wake up Rip Van Winkle ...


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao:



macdoodle said:


> Well, it is 12:36 here and you show as 1:33 so I think it is time to wake up Rip Van Winkle ...


----------



## Sonal

Hmm.... no time travel over here. Perhaps because Toronto really is the centre of the universe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hmm.... no time travel over here. Perhaps because Toronto really is the centre of the universe?



Maybe so ................ but we we have the world's supply of Sonal Special even if TO has Sonal The Writer. Evens things up, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Hmm.... no time travel over here. Perhaps because Toronto really is the centre of the universe?


:lmao: ...or it could be that DrG is close to Lands End, and we in mountain elevations are above it all ....

(Time is either not able to lower it'self to the sea, or cannot rise to the mountainous occasion! :lmao


----------



## SINC

It is currently 1:09 here. we shall see what ehMac says when I hit the post button.


----------



## SINC

Well, no time issues here with ehMac, the post read 1:09. I suspect it is your computers at fault Marc and Leslie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Let's see-it's now 4:12 pm local time. posting......


----------



## sharonmac09

Nope no time issues here!


----------



## SINC

Just click on the time in the menu line, then open time and date prefs from the drop down menu.

Reselect your time zone from the map and click OK should solve your problems.


----------



## rgray

Enough of the doxie dirge.. Here's a couple for the cat people - my girls after an exhausting day of holding down the furniture... 














.. while i was outside enjoying the great weather and blitzing cleaning out the perennial garden. Got all the clearing done. A quick go through cultivating with the ho-mi and pile it deep in leaves and she'll be good for the long winter's night.

And now for a reward....


----------



## macdoodle

all is correct with time zone time etc. are you set on international time??


----------



## macdoodle

Made a change, lets see what happens....


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe so ................ but we we have the world's supply of Sonal Special even if TO has Sonal The Writer. Evens things up, n'est-ce pas?


Especially since the stocks of Sonal Special tea are shared worldwide. 

Speaking of, it's tea time here.


----------



## macdoodle

nope, didn't work.... will call Apple to see ' what's up Mac?'


----------



## macdoodle

rgray said:


> Enough of the doxie dirge.. Here's a couple for the cat people - my girls after an exhausting day of holding down the furniture...
> View attachment 11200
> 
> View attachment 11201
> 
> .. while i was outside enjoying the great weather and blitzing cleaning out the perennial garden. Got all the clearing done. A quick go through cultivating with the ho-mi and pile it deep in leaves and she'll be good for the long winter's night.
> 
> And now for a reward....


Love these photos, (good thing they like their job, or the furniture would just fly away!!)
as you can see, my picture is of my blue/cream Jazz .... she is a beauty for sure!!


----------



## rgray

macdoodle said:


> Love these photos, (good thing they like their job, or the furniture would just fly away!!)
> as you can see, my picture is of my blue/cream Jazz .... she is a beauty for sure!!


Very nice colouring. My girls are all from the same litter tho' you'd never know by appearance! An object lesson in the fact that a litter can have multiple fathers.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Enough of the doxie dirge.. Here's a couple for the cat people - my girls after an exhausting day of holding down the furniture...
> View attachment 11200
> 
> View attachment 11201
> 
> .. while i was outside enjoying the great weather and blitzing cleaning out the perennial garden. Got all the clearing done. A quick go through cultivating with the ho-mi and pile it deep in leaves and she'll be good for the long winter's night.
> 
> And now for a reward....


Really cute cats, Robert. I am also a cat person, but my wife and son are not, nor are the doxies, so I lose out. Still, they are cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Especially since the stocks of Sonal Special tea are shared worldwide.
> 
> Speaking of, it's tea time here.


The "stocks" may be shared "worldwide", but The et cetera Tea Company, controlled by yours truly, owns the shares of the company that controls these stocks. So, we grow the tea in envrionmentally friendly manners, do not employ child labor, pay the farmers and workers a good wage with benefits and profit sharing, and we donate any and all capital gains to various charities that help women and children (e.g., UNICEF). 

So, yes, the world "shares" in the delights of Sonal Special, but just like only the GTA may share in the delights of having the real Sonal live in that region, the wealth that the joys of Sonal Special brings in is also spread around world wide.

I think that I shall have some tea now. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great composite shot, Leslie. Is Jazz the name of the cat?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just helped my new neighbors, who are from San Diego, California, dig out their driveway ........... so that they can get the moving van in tomorrow. They are moving!!!!!!!! Seems that they don't like snow, and only have one shovel. Told them that all the snow would be gone by the end of the month ................ the month of June. beejacon


----------



## sharonmac09

I have an update on the two kids.... their mother now has H1N1. :yikes:


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Just helped my new neighbors, who are from San Diego, California, dig out their driveway ........... so that they can get the moving van in tomorrow. They are moving!!!!!!!! Seems that they don't like snow, and only have one shovel. Told them that all the snow would be gone by the end of the month ................ the month of June. beejacon


I must have missed something... That picture is today?


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> I must have missed something... That picture is today?


Uh, no, that shot is part of a joke.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Uh, no, that shot is part of a joke.


OK... Got it.. I lived in Newfoundland for 2 years ('74-'76) while at grad school and I have to say that a picture like that for this time in November is entirely possible.... An amazing place, but it can be pretty tough too.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> I have an update on the two kids.... their mother now has H1N1. :yikes:


Sorry to hear this, Sharon. It is so hard to see children very sick. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> I must have missed something... That picture is today?


April Fool!!!!!!!! No, that is a late Dec/early Jan. pic. :lmao: We will have more snow than that on April 1st, so we do our April Fool's jokes early to have more time for shovelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> OK... Got it.. I lived in Newfoundland for 2 years ('74-'76) while at grad school and I have to say that a picture like that for this time in November is entirely possible.... An amazing place, but it can be pretty tough too.


Missed you by a year, Robert. I came here in July, 1977. My first winter here had about 11 feet of snow. I could not believe the amount of snow ............... until I was told that this was below average. We has about the same amount last year, and as we did in 1978, we had a water ban in July and August.

What did you study at grad school? Was it at MUN? Marine Institute?


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> What did you study at grad school? Was it at MUN? Marine Institute?


I studied Physiological Psychology and I held concurrently a graduate scholarship at MUN and a research fellowship at the Marine lab. It was pretty good support for the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> I studied Physiological Psychology and I held concurrently a graduate scholarship at MUN and a research fellowship at the Marine lab. It was pretty good support for the time.


Sounds like a unique area of inquiry. Did you have to write a thesis?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have been up since 520AM and I am pooped. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie. Hope Adam is recuperating well from his accident.


----------



## SINC

I'd say good night here, but I know you're not done yet. 

Whooops, missed it by seconds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'd say good night here, but I know you're not done yet.
> 
> Whooops, missed it by seconds.


Great minds think alike, Don. 

As I said earlier, great Remembrance Day issue in SAP. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a unique area of inquiry.


Phi-Psy is not so uncommon - it seeks to relate behaviour to the underlying nervous infrastructure, and like psychology itself has evolved into a number of sub-disciplines while at the same time has also become the main thrust of general psych.



Dr.G. said:


> Did you have to write a thesis?


No such straight line course for my life. I didn't write a thesis at MUN. A number of (chance) encounters and a couple of universities later I received an unsolicited offer of a research position in behavioural toxicology and teratology.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Great composite shot, Leslie. Is Jazz the name of the cat?


Yes, her name is Jazz!


----------



## macdoodle

Calling it a night, thanks for the lovely day all!! 

And a special prayer to all those who are still serving our country, keeping it safe, to you a prayer, you too, will be safe on your journey..... Blessings,

Good night ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a hot breakfast waiting for you when you arise. All your favorites, and even a few non-Tim Horton treats, with far less sugar, fats, etc. Enjoy. Tea and coffee, as always, will be freshly brewed throughout the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Phi-Psy is not so uncommon - it seeks to relate behaviour to the underlying nervous infrastructure, and like psychology itself has evolved into a number of sub-disciplines while at the same time has also become the main thrust of general psych.
> 
> 
> 
> No such straight line course for my life. I didn't write a thesis at MUN. A number of (chance) encounters and a couple of universities later I received an unsolicited offer of a research position in behavioural toxicology and teratology.


Fascinating, Robert. I actually became aware of the field of teratology and teratogenesis when my daughter was born. She did not have any genetic birth defects, her problems stemmed from umbilical cord hematoma. However, in the ICU at the Janeway Children's Hospital were a few children born with these defects. This is where I first heard these terms utilized in reference to some of the children there. 

What would "behavioural toxicology" encompass?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Calling it a night, thanks for the lovely day all!!
> 
> And a special prayer to all those who are still serving our country, keeping it safe, to you a prayer, you too, will be safe on your journey..... Blessings,
> 
> Good night ...


Leslie, what a fine prayer. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -1C this morning, even with full sunshine, means that yesterday's snow/sleet/hail is still on the ground. The doxies actually like running about the crunching leaves that is did not have a chance to rake up. At least there is no wind and the sun is shining brightly, which makes this an actually pleasant morning.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have a hot breakfast waiting for you when you arise. All your favorites, and even a few non-Tim Horton treats, with far less sugar, fats, etc. Enjoy. Tea and coffee, as always, will be freshly brewed throughout the day.



Good morning to all. I'll take some of that breakfast, Marc, and thanks very much -- especially for the hot tea! It's 3C and there's frost on the ground and roofs this morning ... I think we have seen the last of our unseasonably warm weather.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Mona. It's a chilly -6 here this morning, but we are supposed to see the sun in an hour or so. Oddly enough, it is forecast to be +11 by Monday, pretty darn nice for mid November.

Thanks for the coffee, I'm off to do tomorrow's mybirdie,ca.


----------



## sharonmac09

Chilly this morning! It's the first time I've seen frost on the car's windows this fall. brrrrrr!!!!! Thankfully the forecast is for sunny and a high of 9C.

Good morning all! Thanks for the hot brekkie Marc.

So how's everybody on this fine sunny morning? Well it is nice here in the Atlantic Canada region!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 


Thanks for the Hot Breakfast Marc! It's -8 here and overcast , so I appreciate any warmth I can get! 



rgray said:


> No such straight line course for my life. I didn't write a thesis at MUN. A number of (chance) encounters and a couple of universities later I received an unsolicited offer of a research position in behavioural toxicology and teratology.


Hahah - There I go, learning something again on ehMac....Thanks Robert - I had to look up teratology as I had never heard the term before. Very interesting. Behavioral toxicology I'm guessing is related to drug/chemical/toxin use/abuse/exposure ?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Hahah - There I go, learning something again on ehMac....Thanks Robert - I had to look up teratology as I had never heard the term before. Very interesting. Behavioral toxicology I'm guessing is related to drug/chemical/toxin use/abuse/exposure ?


Same here Kim, we are always learning something here!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Finally got the online forum up and running


Awesome Garett! :clap::clap::clap: Do you have the link in your sig?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mona, Don, Sharon, Kim and Garett. We are about to be serving lunch, so don't eat too much breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I do Sharon
> 
> Soloflex Forever - global community and forum • Index page


Interesting site, G-Man. I shall pass it on to my son, who uses the Sonoflex-like machines at the gym he goes to on the MUN campus.

Semper Sonoflex -- Forever Sonoflex.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 2C right now, but only snow out in the full sun is melting. Sun and 5C in the next few days will hopefully melt all of the snow. We shall see.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning/afternoon Shang.

Anyone making soup today? I sure could use some.
I have a horrible head cold - actually, I think it's all in my sinuses. My head is so stuffed and my teeth hurt. So no chewing for me today - just liquids.

How is everyone else on this fine day?


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning/afternoon Shang.
> 
> Anyone making soup today? I sure could use some.
> I have a horrible head cold - actually, I think it's all in my sinuses. My head is so stuffed and my teeth hurt. So no chewing for me today - just liquids.
> 
> How is everyone else on this fine day?



Dana, I shall send out some freshly made chicken noodle soup via Doxie Express, so you get it while it's still fresh and hot. Good luck.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mona, Don, Sharon, Kim and Garett. We are about to be serving lunch, so don't eat too much breakfast.


Morning All!
It is bright and sunny, but -10 right now, so it is brisk out there, but the warmth of the sun is beginning to take hold, so X (fingers crossed) it will warm us up for another day...

I will take any leftover breakfast Marc and a strong cuppa please.... I could wait for lunch but I doubt if I would make it ....:lmao:

Glad you liked the prayer, I say it most nights as I drift off to wherever .....


----------



## Dr.G.

Olympic Torch Relay Interactive Map : Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympics

The Olympic Torch will be carried within a couple of blocks from my house. Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mona, no leftover breakfast, so I shall make you some fresh brunch, although I just finished lunch (homemade grilled cheese sandwiches and OJ).


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks DRG but don't send it to Mona, she may have already started her day with the first serving, express it to me, Leslie 
I will gladly share if she is in the neighbourhood ...

Mmmm maybe a grilled cheese is fine for brekkie just don't forget the tea... Thanks a bunch, you don't need to make brunch if you have the grilled cheese....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks DRG but don't send it to Mona, she may have already started her day with the first serving, express it to me, Leslie
> I will gladly share if she is in the neighbourhood ...
> 
> Mmmm maybe a grilled cheese is fine for brekkie just don't forget the tea... Thanks a bunch, you don't need to make brunch if you have the grilled cheese....


Goofed again, Leslie. Mea culpa. Guess it is all the snow.  Grilled cheese and some fresh tea coming up. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Goofed again, Leslie. Mea culpa. Guess it is all the snow.  Grilled cheese and some fresh tea coming up. Paix, mon amie.


Thanks so much, I don't mind if Mona doesn't,  

How much snow???


----------



## sharonmac09

danalicious said:


> Good morning/afternoon Shang.
> 
> Anyone making soup today? I sure could use some.
> I have a horrible head cold - actually, I think it's all in my sinuses. My head is so stuffed and my teeth hurt. So no chewing for me today - just liquids.
> 
> How is everyone else on this fine day?


huh oh! Sounds like the mother. She was all stuffed up etc for a few days before she ultimately progressed to H1N1. Hope you don't get it!!!!!!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone!

Marc, are there any fixings left over from the lunch? If so, send me some! Please and thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Marc, are there any fixings left over from the lunch? If so, send me some! Please and thanks.


We don't do leftovers, Sharon. We make it fresh when you want it and have it sent to your door hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks so much, I don't mind if Mona doesn't,
> 
> How much snow???


Not a great deal of snow, but it is still on the ground. This needs to melt so as not to form the base of dozens of feet of snow. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

You could use a hairdryer to help it melt .... 

Hopefully it will all be gone in 2 days!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> You could use a hairdryer to help it melt ....
> 
> Hopefully it will all be gone in 2 days!!


No, I shall let the sun and the rain do it naturally.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> No, I shall let the sun and the rain do it naturally.


There is a man down the road, he uses his leaf blower in the winter.... if it's not too deep....


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Thanks Dr.G.
> 
> Hope all are having an excellent experience today.


Could not register because I don't want to give my date of birth.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> There is a man down the road, he uses his leaf blower in the winter.... if it's not too deep....


I was in Calgary one Christmas, and I cleared off my father-in-laws front steps with a broom. Snow there is so very light due to the cold. Here, it is wet and heavy.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> We don't do leftovers, Sharon. We make it fresh when you want it and have it sent to your door hot.


Aw shucks!  Next time I'll make sure I'm first in line. :lmao:



macdoodle said:


> You could use a hairdryer to help it melt ....
> 
> Hopefully it will all be gone in 2 days!!


:lmao::lmao: A super sized industrial hairdryer will be necessary in the next few weeks!



MazterCBlazter said:


> Thanks Dr.G.
> 
> Hope all are having an excellent experience today.


Yes I was there and was amazed at the picture depicting a very elderly lady doing the splits on a pole!



macdoodle said:


> There is a man down the road, he uses his leaf blower in the winter.... if it's not too deep....


Huh! Leslie, you must have an eccentric neighbour! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

No need to be first in line. When you want it your meal will be there ............ fresh and hot.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> No need to be first in line. When you want it your meal will be there ............ fresh and hot.


Oops. I should slowww down when reading! Sorry!  I'm coming!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Oops. I should slowww down when reading! Sorry!  I'm coming!


No need to come. We deliver to your door.


----------



## macdoodle

Huh! Leslie, you must have an eccentric neighbour! :lmao::lmao:[/QUOTE]

:lmao: well he certainly is , and he is cranky too, must be those hip replacements, they don't work so good I'm thinking! :lmao:

Lots of times it is so light that's all it takes, the snow has no moisture here, it is air dried before it hits the ground!!


----------



## Cameo

Hullo there!!

Here is hoping everyone is well and happy. Since it has taken over 6 minutes just to load the last page, I shall have to catch up on my Shang reading when I get someplace with high speed.

Waiting game now for my course - everything is submitted, hopefully with all t's crossed and i's dotted. They are still promoting the program - only now with stricter guidelines - but I think that I meet them all.

Check out my updated website - the photo book page books The top pictures use my own photography,
the others provided to me.

I have the word out now for rehoming a couple of the kittens as well as the mom. Much as I love them, I can't afford all the shots etc, so they are better off in new homes. I have done my job and spoilt them rotten - they are overloved and have high expectations of their new homes - namely a really clean litter box, lots of hugs and cuddles and they expect to pile up under the covers curled up in their humans tummy.
I shall miss having three furry warmers peeking at me from under the covers.

Volunteering is going well and I am enjoying that. Adam can walk now without the cane for short distances and other then finances, things are good enough I guess.
I have repainted the downstairs hallway and part of the upstairs is done when I get another can of paint. My landlord said he would pay, even though this is simply a change of colour that I wanted.

Anyhow - have to get my email sorted out so best make another phone call. Just wanted to pop in and say hello.


----------



## SINC

Hi Jeanne, nice to hear from you. Glad to hear that things are improving for you. I took a peek at your web site to see what you have done. The thought occurred to me that you might want to offer Family Reunion books too. Everyone wants a copy of the group photos, but there are always those who do not bring cameras. Just saying.

Stay well, warm and safe.


----------



## sharonmac09

hello Jeanne! Things sound great for you! Hopefully you have passed the requirements to get registered for the course. The course is PCW isn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Glad things are starting to look up for you. Very glad to hear that "Adam can walk now without the cane for short distances", which must be a relief for you both. Great website. You are truly an artist with the camera. 

Re your kittens, we feel the same way about the doxie pups. They are far better off with a family that loves them and where they are the only dog in the house. It may be hard, but it is in everyone's best interest. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Fascinating, Robert. I actually became aware of the field of teratology and teratogenesis when my daughter was born. She did not have any genetic birth defects, her problems stemmed from umbilical cord hematoma. However, in the ICU at the Janeway Children's Hospital were a few children born with these defects. This is where I first heard these terms utilized in reference to some of the children there.
> 
> What would "behavioural toxicology" encompass?


Teratology is an interesting word that appeared around the end of the 17th century meaning "study of marvels and monsters" constructed from a combination of 'teras' or 'teratos', from the Greek meaning marvel or monster and 'ology' as in the study of. Teratology is less interested in the 'defect' _per se_ than it is in the process, be it chemical, physical, genetic, that leads up to the defect. The defect may not necessarily be at birth but may appear later in life to interest teratology. 

The journal we published most frequently in was '_Neurotoxicology and Teratology_' so that will give you some clue. If you take the 'neuro' from neurotoxicology and the 'behavioural' from behavioural toxicology together I think you'll see that you have what is pretty much a homolog for 'physiological psychology'. (Don't mean to be pedantic, but I like words.)

Toxicology is the study of effects of substances foreign to the organism. These substances are also known as 'teratogens'. 

Behavioural toxicology is the study of effects of toxins or teratogens by measuring behaviour. In our case 'behaviour' was cognitive function: all sorts of tests of cognition.

The putative teratogens we were interested in were, among others, nicotine, caffeine, alcohol, marijuana and nutrition as measured by multiple interviews of mothers during pregnancy and then testing the offspring from birth right through young adulthood.


----------



## KC4

Hey Garrett! Awesome new Soloflex site!:clap: That must have been so much work! I like the simplified color scheme - easy on the eyeballs! Good job! I hope you get lots of members and activity going.

Jeanne- I love the photo books - they look very slick and I could see how they would be very popular. Good luck with the upcoming courses. My 1st semester will be over soon and then I will have a short break for Xmas and then recommence in January. 

Robert - Thanks for the further explanation of Teratology....even more intriguing! 

Dana- I sure hope you are NOT coming down with H1N1.... glad to hear your little ones are still fairing OK....

Marc - some chicken soup sent via Doxie express would be great please.....

I am babysitting ...my brother-in-law who had laser eye surgery this morning. He is supposed to have a responsible adult with him for the first 24 hours.....I guess all they could find was me. :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - some chicken soup sent via Doxie express would be great please....." On its way, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Teratology is an interesting word that appeared around the end of the 17th century meaning "study of marvels and monsters" constructed from a combination of 'teras' or 'teratos', from the Greek meaning marvel or monster and 'ology' as in the study of. Teratology is less interested in the 'defect' _per se_ than it is in the process, be it chemical, physical, genetic, that leads up to the defect. The defect may not necessarily be at birth but may appear later in life to interest teratology.
> 
> The journal we published most frequently in was '_Neurotoxicology and Teratology_' so that will give you some clue. If you take the 'neuro' from neurotoxicology and the 'behavioural' from behavioural toxicology together I think you'll see that you have what is pretty much a homolog for 'physiological psychology'. (Don't mean to be pedantic, but I like words.)
> 
> Toxicology is the study of effects of substances foreign to the organism. These substances are also known as 'teratogens'.
> 
> Behavioural toxicology is the study of effects of toxins or teratogens by measuring behaviour. In our case 'behaviour' was cognitive function: all sorts of tests of cognition.
> 
> The putative teratogens we were interested in were, among others, nicotine, caffeine, alcohol, marijuana and nutrition as measured by multiple interviews of mothers during pregnancy and then testing the offspring from birth right through young adulthood.


Very educational, Robert. Here in NL, there have been a great many children born with Spina Bifida and our health department is finally doing an all out push re the association of SB and folic acid.

I too love words so keep them coming. One is never to old to learn about new things, and this area is fascinating. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to hear that things are going somewhat well for you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Good night Marc, and everyone else who is having a nightcap ! (wearing it or drinking it :lmao: doesn't matter!)

See you all tomorrow sometime.... :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Does a ginger ale count as a nightcap?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am currently making our famous "TGIF Breakfast" for those of you who are up early to see the sunrise. Freshly brewed tea and coffee will also be there when you are up. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Keep the B-complex flowing, included in any good multivitamin mineral daily tablet." I agree, Garett. I take a few other things as well (e.g., C, E, D, et al), but this is what I might take if I was in a real hurry. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc!

Thanks for the brekkie. 

Looks like it's just the two of us are awake and about. So how's your morning so far?

Everything is fine here. It's another fine morning-sunny and forecasted to be 10C. It sure is a fantastic day to be working outside on the construction site.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc!
> 
> Thanks for the brekkie.
> 
> Looks like it's just the two of us are awake and about. So how's your morning so far?
> 
> Everything is fine here. It's another fine morning-sunny and forecasted to be 10C. It sure is a fantastic day to be working outside on the construction site.


Morning, Sharon. Fine morning here, with sunshine and 5C temps. Sadly, my work is all inside doing online teaching. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wanted to go see this sunrise event, but I got up too late. 

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - Olympic torch sunrise ceremony at Cape Spear


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc - The Olympic torch bearer sunrise is a thrilling sight. Kudos to those who get the honor of carrying it. 

Sharon - Not such a good day for an outside construction job here in Calgary - it's -5 and breezy. Hope your crew gets a lot done today!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Kim!

How goes school? How's the digital art coming along? Did you figure out the softwares CS3(?) and PS?

My hubby's cousin won the honour to carry the Olympic torch for 300 feet in Truro before handing it off to the next bearer. It's quite an honour! Of course she gets to keep the clothes and other knicknacks.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Sharon and Kim. Cold one here at -10 this morning and we'll crawl up to 3. Was up working on mybirdie.ca until 3:30 a.m., then back to bed and just up again. Today is mine to do whatever I please, but what to do?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Kim!
> 
> How goes school? How's the digital art coming along? Did you figure out the softwares CS3(?) and PS?
> 
> My hubby's cousin won the honour to carry the Olympic torch for 300 feet in Truro before handing it off to the next bearer. It's quite an honour! Of course she gets to keep the clothes and other knicknacks.


Cool - I hope you get photos! 
I still have a full set of clothes, ID and other souvenirs from when I volunteered for the 88 Olympics in Calgary. I just can't decide whether I should display them or send them all to Good Will. Neither seems appropriate. So they sit in a box.

P.S. I'm getting better at the CS3 package (which includes PS) but I am just a beginner with it....the more I learn, the more I realize there is to learn. I haven't even got a handle on the tip of the tip of the tip of the iceberg yet.  But thanks for asking.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Cool - I hope you get photos!
> I still have a full set of clothes, ID and other souvenirs from when I volunteered for the 88 Olympics in Calgary. I just can't decide whether I should display them or send them all to Good Will. Neither seems appropriate. So they sit in a box.
> 
> P.S. I'm getting better at the CS3 package (which includes PS) but I am just a beginner with it....the more I learn, the more I realize there is to learn. I haven't even got a handle on the tip of the tip of the tip of the iceberg yet.  But thanks for asking.


:lmao::lmao: tip of the tip of the tip...... I imagine that you will eventually become king of the iceberg soon enough! No problemo!

Kim, if you don't want the clothes, you can always donate them to me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Kim. The torch will be run a couple of blocks by my house in a couple of hours. Might go to see it zip on by. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was sitting out on my back deck with my doxies ............ who are lounging in the sun and warmth of 6C temps. Luckily, all of the snow has melted, so we start off next week with 0cm on the ground, and 8cm already on the record books for the Winter of 2009/10. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Wanted to go see this sunrise event, but I got up too late.
> 
> CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - Olympic torch sunrise ceremony at Cape Spear


Loved the article and the photo in the sunrise is beautiful, sorry you were too late to witness this, perhaps you can drive to the next spot and pass them on your way there??


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. The torch will be carried a couple of blocks from here in a couple of hours. Still, it would have been nice out at Cape Spear, North America's most easterly point.

How are you today?


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, I agree, sorry you missed it there, but you might get a photo of the runner coming closer to home....

Thanks so much for breakfast, I will have bagels and lox, with a touch of cream cheese and garlic... (I know you have some somewhere!)  I will take a cup of coffee this morning, loaded. (a Friday indulgence)


----------



## SINC

I've never been a fan of Olympics, especially the winter variety other than the hockey when they added it to the agenda. If the NHL played the same way by the same rules, I would watch it again. It is pure hockey without fights and goons, just finesse in passing and playmaking. Too bad about the NHL.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> I've never been a fan of Olympics, especially the winter variety other than the hockey when they added it to the agenda. If the NHL played the same way by the same rules, I would watch it again. It is pure hockey without fights and goons, just finesse in passing and playmaking. Too bad about the NHL.


I've always been a fan of the Olympics simply because of the patriotic aspect of it and additionally don't forget most of the athletes are passionate about their pursuit of excellence in their chosen field. I feel that we should at least honour the athletes' hard work and dedication to represent Canada to the best of their abilities.


----------



## macdoodle

I am not a skier, but I enjoy watching it, and of course, skating and for certain the curling.... as for the hockey, I lost that passion a long time ago along with some of the other sports I enjoyed, too much fighting, spitting and general rudeness,

I still haven't figured out why aggressive, rude, and disgusting habits are tolerated by the fans, is this how we want to teach our children 'good sportsmanship'? It is really sad how people embrace vulgarity and in some cases encourage it....

JMPO....


----------



## sharonmac09

MazterCBlazter said:


> Things sound Olympian around here today.
> 
> I still think that the money could have been better diverted towards social problems that badly needed to be addressed instead of this expensive party for the rich and elite athletes.
> 
> Funding for many of the ongoing events in BC have been cancelled, the funds diverted towards the Olympics and long held events like the Kelowna regatta, Merritt music festival, Tour de Gastown bicycle race, have all been killed off along with many other ongoing BC events.
> 
> There will be a huge bill to pay at the end of all of this in an uncertain economy. The lost funding for the above lost events will not be restored, it will be sent towards paying the huge Olympic bill. Funding for many young peoples sporting activities has also been cancelled and will not be restored.
> 
> I could have been a torch bearer, and was asked to volunteer and participate in the local Olympics. I told them to go shove it.
> 
> If we had our house in order and took care of our social issues and the continuation of events that boosted BC long term then I would have been OK with it.
> 
> In any case I hope that I am wrong and the Olympics will overall produce more benefits and positive effects than negative ones.


Yes it's true about the funding. I have always thought that the proceeds from the lotteries are being diverted to the Olympics' athletes but they don't appear to be so.


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> I've always been a fan of the Olympics simply because of the patriotic aspect of it and additionally don't forget most of the athletes are passionate about their pursuit of excellence in their chosen field. I feel that we should at least honour the athletes' hard work and dedication to represent Canada to the best of their abilities.


In this context I agree, most of these athletes have been striving for years at great expense and sacrifice, and I have not seen them fall from grace the way some of the 'pros' have done in my previous post...


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

macdoodle said:


> I am not a skier, but I enjoy watching it, and of course, skating and for certain the curling.... as for the hockey, I lost that passion a long time ago along with some of the other sports I enjoyed, too much fighting, spitting and general rudeness,
> 
> I still haven't figured out why aggressive, rude, and disgusting habits are tolerated by the fans, is this how we want to teach our children 'good sportsmanship'? It is really sad how people embrace vulgarity and in some cases encourage it....
> 
> JMPO....


+1 I don't watch hockey as much as I used to... in fact almost none at all. Unless the Maple Leafs make the playoffs! I'm turned off for much the same reason as above. 

Skiing and speedskating (both long and short track) are two of my favourite Olympic sports.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> I've always been a fan of the Olympics simply because of the patriotic aspect of it and additionally don't forget most of the athletes are passionate about their pursuit of excellence in their chosen field. I feel that we should at least honour the athletes' hard work and dedication to represent Canada to the best of their abilities.


The event has become so commercialized that it no longer holds the so called "patriotism" it once, if it ever, did.

If you think athletes do it for patriotism, carry on dreaming. They do it for the endorsements and the money pro status brings. No one puts in that much effort for "country". Their patriotism is secondary to the dough.

As Garett so rightly points out, the lavish spending is a crime when health care and homelessness shortfalls still exist. In fact, it's a bloody embarrassment.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> The event has become so commercialized that it no longer holds the so called "patriotism" it once, if it ever, did.
> 
> If you think athletes do it for patriotism, carry on dreaming. They do it for the endorsements and the money pro status brings. No one puts in that much effort for "country". Their patriotism is secondary to the dough.
> 
> As Garett so rightly points out, the lavish spending is a crime when health care and homelessness shortfalls still exist. In fact, it's a bloody embarrassment.


I do believe that most athletes put in thousands of hours and pay for most of their training just for the chance to be an Olympian and to stand on the podium. The endorsements are secondary.... in fact most of the medal winning athletes do not get endorsements. They do it for pride and a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> I do believe that most athletes put in thousands of hours and pay for most of their training just for the chance to be an Olympian and to stand on the podium. The endorsements are secondary.... in fact most of the medal winning athletes do not get endorsements. They do it for pride and a sense of accomplishment.


Yeah, right, that's why web site like this one don't exist:

Olympic Athlete Speakers, Product Endorsements and Sports Speaker Personal Appearances

And then there is this:

Olympic medal winners go home with cash rewards, even new cars - Worldnews.com


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## danalicious

sharonmac09 said:


> I do believe that most athletes put in thousands of hours and pay for most of their training just for the chance to be an Olympian and to stand on the podium. The endorsements are secondary.... in fact most of the medal winning athletes do not get endorsements. They do it for pride and a sense of accomplishment.


I agree with you Sharon. Call me naive, but I always thought the Olympics were the pinnacle of an athlete's career.

I am sure there are some who do it merely for the endorsements.

But I am sure there are some moms and dads out there who feel it was worth it to take junior to all those early morning practices. I know I would be proud as a peacock if either of my kids took their athletic ability to that level.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I still think that the money could have been better diverted towards social problems that badly needed to be addressed instead of this expensive party for the rich and elite athletes." Amen, brother. Not all athletes are "rich", however.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I've never been a fan of Olympics, especially the winter variety other than the hockey when they added it to the agenda. If the NHL played the same way by the same rules, I would watch it again. It is pure hockey without fights and goons, just finesse in passing and playmaking. Too bad about the NHL.


I agree, especially the way the Europeans pass around before they take a shot, rather than just dumping it into the corner and then swarming in for the puck.

I recall watching Bobby Orr skate from behind the Boston net and skate all the way up to NY Rangers, put a fake or two on the defense and the goalie, and slide in a shot for a goal. Great play, even against my beloved Rangers. I was also at the game when Bobby Hull of the Chicago Blackhawks used the first curved stick to put a slap shot through the net -- it did go all the way through the net and the only way they could prove it was a goal, since it was then on the ice and being played was when the whistle was blown and they looked at the net. I have never seen a shot that was hit so hard than that shot, and sadly, that changed the nature of the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> You probably get all the C and E you need from the Mutlivitamin mineral tablet if it is good quality. Most people don't really need more than 200 mg per day of vitamin C, and 100 iu of E is all most people need. There should be 400 iu of D in a good multivitamin as well, which is adequate in the summer. There may be benefit to taking extra in the winter months.
> 
> Vitamin A and Zinc in extra quantities have better immune boosting qualities than extra C and E. Lots of A and D in Cod Liver Oil.
> 
> If you eat a can of sardines 3x per week you should get lots of A and D plus Omega 3 Oils and all the CoQ-10 the body needs.
> 
> I used to work in the health food stores and I think that Linus Pauling was wrong, high doses of C and E should not be taken daily, only periodically for specific reasons.


True about the A and Zinc, G-Man, which I take in the afternoon. Not so true about the C and E, however. E protects Vitamin C and C is depleted when you drink water (or coffee/tea/beer and then return the fluids, if you know what I mean), so I take some C and E a couple of times a day. Not mega-doses, just about 500mg of C and 50mg of E to keep my balance of these two.

I take Omega 3 Oils and CoQ-10, Flax and Evening Primrose because I hate sardines and because I feed this to the doxies. When they smell this they come running.

I believe in Linus Pauling so we disagree there. However, I am a member of Semper Sonoflex and it might actually get me into some form of exercise. We shall see. Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The event has become so commercialized that it no longer holds the so called "patriotism" it once, if it ever, did." Don, if you were to see the tension that existed between the US and Russia back in the 1950's and 60's and 70's, you might see it as uber-patriotism (which is not to be mistake for true patriotism that I feel you intended in your accurate posting). Back then, from the time that Bob Mathias was nearly forced to defend his decathalon gold medal because it was the first year the Russians were to participate in the Olympics back in 1952, to the headlines on the front page of the New York Newspapers when an American won a gold medal in a major event, it was "USA ALL THE WAY!!!"

Actually, the proudest I have ever been of a US team was the 1980 US Hockey Team that won the gold medal. These were college students that first best the Red Army team to go to the finals, which they won.

I have to admit that I was rooting for the Canadian men's and women's hockey teams when they beat the Americans in hockey.

I hate it, however, that there are now professionals in basketball, hockey, et al, playing in the Olympics. I think back to how Jim Thorpe was stripped of his decathalon and pentathalon medals because he played semi-pro baseball for meal money.


----------



## Dr.G.

Full disclosure -- I did try out and was named to Canada's 1980 Hide and Go Seek Team, but decided to boycott the games in Moscow. I made the team again in 1984, but was asked to leave when it was found out that I only had a US passport and was only a Landed Immigrant, and not a citizen of Canada, back then. 

Sadly, in 1988, the Olympics were held in Seoul, Korea, and Hide and Go Seek was replaced as a team sport by table tennis. 

Thus, my one chance at Olympic fame ended before it even began. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Miracles DO happen, at times.

YouTube - Original Miracle On Ice Live

YouTube - Miracle 1980 Hockey Clip

YouTube - Miracle - Coach Brooks Addresses Team Pre Game


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Full disclosure -- I did try out and was named to Canada's 1980 Hide and Go Seek Team, but decided to boycott the games in Moscow. I made the team again in 1984, but was asked to leave when it was found out that I only had a US passport and was only a Landed Immigrant, and not a citizen of Canada, back then.
> 
> Sadly, in 1988, the Olympics were held in Seoul, Korea, and Hide and Go Seek was replaced as a team sport by table tennis.
> 
> Thus, my one chance at Olympic fame ended before it even began. Such is Life.


:lmao::lmao: and don't forget NL seems to play hide and go seek when call centres say that NL is not part of Canada. :-(


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, you are 100% right that the Olympics should be reserved for the amateur athletes. I don't like the 'commercialism' aspect of the event but I still watch my favourite Olympic sports. Whoever is able to 'win' commercial endorsements in these events is similar to winning the lottery.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao: and don't forget NL seems to play hide and go seek when call centres say that NL is not part of Canada. :-(


Good one, Sharon. Still, I learned the words to O Canada back in 1980 just in case we managed to beat out the East Germans, the British and the Australian teams, all of which were considered the favorites back in 1980. 

May God bless Canada from sea to sea to sea. Paix, mes amis.

YouTube - O Canada

YouTube - O Canada


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> In Eastern Bloc European countries none of their athletes were ever "amateur".


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Marc, you are 100% right that the Olympics should be reserved for the amateur athletes. I don't like the 'commercialism' aspect of the event but I still watch my favourite Olympic sports. Whoever is able to 'win' commercial endorsements in these events is similar to winning the lottery.


An interesting idea, Sharon.

I have to admit that I sang along with Chandra Crawford when she sang O Canada after winning the gold medal in the cross-country sprint event at the Torino 2006 Olympics. She was a true amateur. 

YouTube - Chandra Crawford's Gold Medal Oh Canada


----------



## macdoodle

I hate it, however, that there are now professionals in basketball, hockey, et al, playing in the Olympics. I think back to how Jim Thorpe was stripped of his decathalon and pentathalon medals because he played semi-pro baseball for meal money.[/QUOTE]

I have to agree with you here Marc, Olympics are supposed to be for amateurs period.
Letting the pros back in any event crushes the hopes of that amateur before they even begin... self doubt is a huge hurdle as it is, but when pros return to the sport it is a bit like having another bigger mountain to climb. ( like in the singular events, more than teams, but that is not right eithertptptptp)

Jim Thorpe was an exceptional athlete, and the Jim Thorpe Movie (Burt Lancaster, I believe) is a rousing tribute to an exceptional man.... they did restore his medals in 1980 something, but it was to his family and this poor soul probably lived the rest of his life in shame among other emotions.... (I only surmise here, how I would have felt, to loose my medals for taking $25.00 for helping out a kids Baseball team.... (I think this is what happened, if I remember correctly) ... these days its chancy:lmao:

anyhow, just my personal thoughts...


----------



## Dr.G.

Another touching Canadian amateur Olympic moment, albeit during the Summer Olympics.

YouTube - Canada National Anthem Played When Carol Huynh Received Gold


----------



## Dr.G.

"... anyhow, just my personal thoughts... " And fine thoughts they are, Leslie.


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> In Eastern Bloc European countries none of their athletes were ever "amateur".


Correct, they were professionals and groomed for the Olympics. That was the beginning of the end.



Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but all too true.


Most people readily admit this, but those who promote "patriotism" ignore those facts.



macdoodle said:


> I have to agree with you here Marc, Olympics are supposed to be for amateurs period.


But the Olympics haven't been for years now and anyone who denies that fact is naive.


----------



## Dr.G.

As a kid, I always liked to run. However, I took up running around a track at what was to be my high school after I saw this run on TV way back in 1964. 

YouTube - Billy Mills 10k Finsh


----------



## macdoodle

SINC;89476
But the Olympics haven't been for years now and anyone who denies that fact is naive.[/QUOTE said:


> I agree with you here Don, just pointing out how far we've come from the
> original 'ideal' :-(
> 
> How most sports in most places are run is shameful, it seems it is no longer for the fun of it, and the child who would love to play, just to be part of, is not 'good enough' and gets tossed off .... and that is the shame of pro sports where '$$$$' are the goal and this is the message we are sending.... no wonder we are such a materialistic society ... we are loosing our hearts to bank accounts ...
> (I heard 'selling our souls' out there somewhere!)
> 
> i know it is not 'all' but there is enough of it going around that it filters down to the least of us, and THAT is a crying shame.... :-(


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting idea, Sharon.
> 
> I have to admit that I sang along with Chandra Crawford when she sang O Canada after winning the gold medal in the cross-country sprint event at the Torino 2006 Olympics. She was a true amateur.
> 
> YouTube - Chandra Crawford's Gold Medal Oh Canada


OMG, this is an awesome video... goose bumps!!! Yes I do remember this and thanks for bringing it up again!



Dr.G. said:


> Another touching Canadian amateur Olympic moment, albeit during the Summer Olympics.
> 
> YouTube - Canada National Anthem Played When Carol Huynh Received Gold


Again awesome. This is why I love the gold medal O Canada moments-especially the emotional ones.



macdoodle said:


> I hate it, however, that there are now professionals in basketball, hockey, et al, playing in the Olympics. I think back to how Jim Thorpe was stripped of his decathalon and pentathalon medals because he played semi-pro baseball for meal money.
> 
> I have to agree with you here Marc, Olympics are supposed to be for amateurs period.
> Letting the pros back in any event crushes the hopes of that amateur before they even begin... self doubt is a huge hurdle as it is, but when pros return to the sport it is a bit like having another bigger mountain to climb. ( like in the singular events, more than teams, but that is not right eithertptptptp)
> 
> Jim Thorpe was an exceptional athlete, and the Jim Thorpe Movie (Burt Lancaster, I believe) is a rousing tribute to an exceptional man.... they did restore his medals in 1980 something, but it was to his family and this poor soul probably lived the rest of his life in shame among other emotions.... (I only surmise here, how I would have felt, to loose my medals for taking $25.00 for helping out a kids Baseball team.... (I think this is what happened, if I remember correctly) ... these days its chancy:lmao:
> 
> anyhow, just my personal thoughts...


+1 I have to admit that I don't remember Jim Thorpe but I do remember the 1980 US Olympic hockey miracle win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

G'Night Shang Gang...
TTYT


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a bit of time to make a grand breakfast for anyone up and about just now. Fresh tea and coffee are being brewed as well speak. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise this morning here in St.John's. Hopefully, it comes and spreads out over all of Canada. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I can see the sun just starting to peek at us from your way. Had a great sleep and now am Off to do some work on tomorrow's mybirdie.ca.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Garett. How are you both this fine sunny day?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All! 
Hope you all had a refreshing sleep and are ready to face whatever this day brings ... 
I made cinnamon spirals with pecans and raisins this morning, and some buttermilk biscuits to go along with the tea and coffee from Chez Marc! 
Help yourselves there are lots of condiments and cheeses to go around...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning All!
> Hope you all had a refreshing sleep and are ready to face whatever this day brings ...
> I made cinnamon spirals with pecans and raisins this morning, and some buttermilk biscuits to go along with the tea and coffee from Chez Marc!
> Help yourselves there are lots of condiments and cheeses to go around...


Afternoon, Leslie. I would love some cinnamon spirals with pecans and raisins. Merci, mon amie.

How are you today?


----------



## sharonmac09

good morning everyone!

A gorgeous morning here temperature wise! Sunny and 12C is the prediction and I shall be out and about enjoying this fantastic weather. A nor'easter apparently is brewing to the southwest of us and shall be pounding us tomorrow before heading out to Marc's neck of the woods. You'all have a wonderful day today.

TTYL


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. I would love some cinnamon spirals with pecans and raisins. Merci, mon amie.
> 
> How are you today?


A lot planned, and the fact that I am breathing means 'all is well' :lmao:

Helping someone re- learn Qi Gong this afternoon, it is very gentle and very powerful, great for 'old bones' (and young ones too!)

Cinnamon swirls on the way!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> A lot planned, and the fact that I am breathing means 'all is well' :lmao:
> 
> Helping someone re- learn Qi Gong this afternoon, it is very gentle and very powerful, great for 'old bones' (and young ones too!)
> 
> Cinnamon swirls on the way!!


Leslie, is this anything like ch'i kung?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Same thing, different spelling.



Merci, mon ami. Sounds like a fine way to become more connected with the "Tao".


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> Same thing, different spelling.


I am assuming the spelling was changed to reflect the pronunciation actually Qi Gong is pronounced 
Chee Gooon (closest I can do! )

I was taught by a Shaolin Priest/ Master Peng , he didn't speak english but it was amazing how we all could communicate with him.... (hie wife did speak some english with many gestures and stick drawings.... it was wonderful!! 

It was one of the the most amazing experiences of my life journey so far!


----------



## Dr.G.

Keep us informed of your training, grasshopper macdoodle ............... until you become Leslie the Wise.

YouTube - The Tao of Kung Fu #10 - "Trust, but expect the unexpected."


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Keep us informed of your training, grasshopper macdoodle ............... until you become Leslie the Wise.
> 
> YouTube - The Tao of Kung Fu #10 - "Trust, but expect the unexpected."


:lmao:It will be many lifetimes I fear I can't even catch a fly with a swatter.... 
I'm afraid to kill it!! (sprays don't give me the same angst however) :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Someone (Leslie?) was mentioning a while back their Mountain Ash trees didn't have red berries this year.

Here is our neighbour's Mountain Ash, taken through our dining room window. Berries are sure red here.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao:It will be many lifetimes I fear I can't even catch a fly with a swatter....
> I'm afraid to kill it!! (sprays don't give me the same angst however) :lmao:


Remember that the journey of a thousand miles begins with but a single step ........... and, as it is written, it is easier for a doxie to get into heaven than it is for me to poke a camel in the eye .......... or something like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Someone (Leslie?) was mentioning a while back their Mountain Ash trees didn't have red berries this year.
> 
> Here is our neighbour's Mountain Ash, taken through our dining room window. Berries are sure red here.



Don, those tress are called Ronan trees (by those who come here from England) and Dogberry trees by those who live here in St.John's and who were born and raised in this area. Our trees are also full of berries, which local folklore has as meaning a harsh winter (it is Nature's way of providing food for birds). We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Marc, in the 20 plus years we have lived here, that tree has never been without lots of berries and Bohemian Waxwings show up every late January or early February to clean it off.

That fact leads me to very much doubt the berries forecast any kind of weather as we have had extremely mild winters with lots of berries.

An old wive's tale perhaps?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, in the 20 plus years we have lived here, that tree has never been without lots of berries and Bohemian Waxwings show up every late January or early February to clean it off.
> 
> That fact leads me to very much doubt the berries forecast any kind of weather as we have had extremely mild winters with lots of berries.
> 
> An old wive's tale perhaps?


Could be, or just local folklore. The waxwings come here as well and strip the trees of all of their berries in a day or so. The first time I looked under our dogberry tree, I thougth one of the doxies was bleeding for all of the red stains on the snow. Turned out to be juice and seeds from the red berries.


----------



## SINC

Went in to shave and shower this morning and looked in the mirror at my left elbow. I look like Popeye for goodness sake. Seems I have developed bursitis. I noticed my arm was sore for the past few days, but it was not sore enough to investigate with only a general numbness that has been with me since my heart attack. 

But now it is painful so I have to begin to try and treat it. Elevation, ice and rest are recommended, along with anti-inflamatory drugs. Since I take voltaren anyway, that part is handled.

I hate looking like Popeye.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Remember that the journey of a thousand miles begins with but a single step ........... and, as it is written, it is easier for a doxie to get into heaven than it is for me to poke a camel in the eye .......... or something like that.


I think something got lost in translation there, Marc ... :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Afternoon Shang Gang!

Hope everyone is doing well. I have already been to class and back. We had a very interesting exercise today. The instructor split us up in groups of two and then had each group set their easels up one behind the other, slightly offset. Then the person at the front was given a picture of something, and he had to sketch it - the next (second) person behind him had to sketch what the first person was drawing, the third had to sketch what the 2nd was drawing and so forth...with no one able to look at the original image except the first guy in line. I was fourth in line.

It was extremely interesting to see how the image successively changed - and of course to compare the original with the last drawing in line was the best.

It reminded me of those fun exercises where one person tells a story to another, who passes it to another, who passes it to another..and when it gets to the end, it's barely recognizable. 



SINC said:


> Went in to shave and shower this morning and looked in the mirror at my left elbow. I look like Popeye for goodness sake. Seems I have developed bursitis. I noticed my arm was sore for the past few days, but it was not sore enough to investigate with only a general numbness that has been with me since my heart attack.
> 
> But now it is painful so I have to begin to try and treat it. Elevation, ice and rest are recommended, along with anti-inflamatory drugs. Since I take voltaren anyway, that part is handled.
> 
> I hate looking like Popeye.


You might want to lay off the spinach for awhile Don... Hope your L-bone is better soon!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Went in to shave and shower this morning and looked in the mirror at my left elbow. I look like Popeye for goodness sake. Seems I have developed bursitis. I noticed my arm was sore for the past few days, but it was not sore enough to investigate with only a general numbness that has been with me since my heart attack.
> 
> But now it is painful so I have to begin to try and treat it. Elevation, ice and rest are recommended, along with anti-inflamatory drugs. Since I take voltaren anyway, that part is handled.
> 
> I hate looking like Popeye.


I have known people with bursitis and it does not seem to be a kind condition. Do you have something for the pain as well as the anti-inflamatory medications?


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> I think something got lost in translation there, Marc ... :lmao:


Evening, Mona. No, it's there somewhere in the Bible ............ I think. Something about rich men, camels, eye of a needle, a tent, a doxie, dancing, etc, ect. 

How are you this evening?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, sounds like a unique activity.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I have known people with bursitis and it does not seem to be a kind condition. Do you have something for the pain as well as the anti-inflamatory medications?


Uh, yeah, I just happen to have a medicine cabinet full. Ibuprofen, Tylenol, Tylenol 3s and if they don't do the trick the Percocet surely will, but I'll be happy too! :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, yeah, I just happen to have a medicine cabinet full. Ibuprofen, Tylenol, Tylenol 3s and if they don't do the trick the Percocet surely will, but I'll be happy too! :heybaby:


Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> Uh, yeah, I just happen to have a medicine cabinet full. Ibuprofen, Tylenol, Tylenol 3s and if they don't do the trick the Percocet surely will, but I'll be happy too! :heybaby:


Happy is always a bonus.  Hope your arm recuperates soon, Don.

Marc, isn't that rowan trees (not ronan)? And weren't they often planted to keep witches and/or fairies away?

I'm doing well, thanks, Marc, although I've got an action-packed week ahead of me ... the second stage of a group project is coming due, as is my second peer teaching assignment (grammar -- ugh) and two tests ... I _think_ that's all for this week. If I can make it through this week without losing any major marks the rest of the semester should be comparatively smooth sailing.

And I am having some serious doubts about the new career path I've chosen. Ah well ... all part of being a Libra, I guess ... forget all that 'well-balanced' nonsense; what it really means is that you flip back and forth like a teeter-totter!


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Happy is always a bonus.  Hope your arm recuperates soon, Don.
> 
> Marc, isn't that rowan trees (not ronan)? And weren't they often planted to keep witches and/or fairies away?
> 
> I'm doing well, thanks, Marc, although I've got an action-packed week ahead of me ... the second stage of a group project is coming due, as is my second peer teaching assignment (grammar -- ugh) and two tests ... I _think_ that's all for this week. If I can make it through this week without losing any major marks the rest of the semester should be comparatively smooth sailing.
> 
> And I am having some serious doubts about the new career path I've chosen. Ah well ... all part of being a Libra, I guess ... forget all that 'well-balanced' nonsense; what it really means is that you flip back and forth like a teeter-totter!


You might be correct, Mona. The person that I know who was born in Bristol, England, and pronounced it this way, has since moved. I still call it the dogberry tree.

"And I am having some serious doubts about the new career path I've chosen. Ah well ... all part of being a Libra, I guess ... forget all that 'well-balanced' nonsense; what it really means is that you flip back and forth like a teeter-totter." As one Libra to another, get used to this for the rest of your life. 

Still, as I tell my students, "If you fall, fall forward, since you have just taken two steps forward in the right direction. However, if you stand, stand tall in your choice of education as a profession." Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> You might be correct, Mona. The person that I know who was born in Bristol, England, and pronounced it this way, has since moved. I still call it the dogberry tree.
> 
> "And I am having some serious doubts about the new career path I've chosen. Ah well ... all part of being a Libra, I guess ... forget all that 'well-balanced' nonsense; what it really means is that you flip back and forth like a teeter-totter." As one Libra to another, get used to this for the rest of your life.
> 
> Still, as I tell my students, "If you fall, fall forward, since you have just taken two steps forward in the right direction. However, if you stand, stand tall in your choice of education as a profession." Paix, mon amie.



Ah, I see. I've only ever seen it spelled 'rowan' but the English language being what it is ... :lmao:

You are also a Libra? Thanks for the advice. I don't remember this happening when I trained for journalism ... of course, that was more than 20 years ago ... 

I don't have to make a decision tonight ... or even this year. I'll finish out my TESL certificate program and meanwhile I'm going to hedge my bets by applying for the Masters in linguistics and the alternative career choice. At some point next summer, just before classes begin again, I will have to make my decision but by then I hope things will be clearer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mona, I kept changing my university major, and ended up with two majors and three minors. Then, I made a major shift from teaching the social sciences at an intermediate/secondary level, to teaching elementary grades. Then I made a major shift and went for a Ph.D. in Literacy Education ........... which I have now been teaching for the past 33 years.

As my grandfather used to tell me, "If you don't know where you are going, any road will take you there." He also told me, "No matter where you slice the bagel, you will always hit the center hole."


----------



## SINC

Yikes, just checked my elbow again and it's now my whole bicep. If you think those large ladies have arm flab, you outta see mine. 

Ever seen the mating bulge of the Frigate Bird? That's kinda where I'm at . . .


----------



## Rps

ComputerIdiot said:


> ... the second stage of a group project is coming due, as is my second peer teaching assignment (grammar -- ugh) and two tests ... I _think_ that's all for this week. If I can make it through this week without losing any major marks the rest of the semester should be comparatively smooth sailing.
> 
> And I am having some serious doubts about the new career path I've chosen. Ah well ... all part of being a Libra, I guess ... forget all that 'well-balanced' nonsense; what it really means is that you flip back and forth like a teeter-totter!


Hello all: Mona, you have no idea how many times I had doubt about my programme. But, it's just a matter of knowing you can't take 25 years of sitting in a class and expect to be able to take 1 year and be a teacher. Those 25 prior years have coloured you lens on teaching ... informed it more really. As for grammar, for the most part ESL grammar lessons are "backdoored" you draw out a grammar point in a lesson [ framed in their discussions or writing ] rather than building a whole lesson around a point. I once designed what I thought was the greatest grammar lesson I ever saw -- and it was practical as well -- I never heard so many crickets as that day. I also thought I had choose the wrong profession. Marc will tell you that this will probably occur more often than not until you get a side routine and cadence of the class .... which you can only do by doing. The fact that you have doubts really means that "reflectively" you are asking the right questions about your practice .... you just don't see your self in it as yet. It will come.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Someone (Leslie?) was mentioning a while back their Mountain Ash trees didn't have red berries this year.
> 
> Here is our neighbour's Mountain Ash, taken through our dining room window. Berries are sure red here.


Actually Don, my mountain ash didn't turn colour this year, it froze and turned black...
Usually it looks as pretty as your neighbours, and the leaves go (sort of ) red.... alas, not this year:-(


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> Don is having a swell day?
> 
> Hope it gets better soon.


:lmao::lmao: too funny....
don, get some Buckleys Cream, it is very good at helping reduce swelling and pain.... 
I used a ziillion things when I tore both rotor cuffs, and the one thing (external) that seemed to help the most was Buckleys Cream, I found it by accident, I didn't even know they made it, smells a bit like Tiger Balm, and that is also pretty good... 

BTW it smells really nice compared to some!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I trust and hope that by tomorrow, all of our Shang family will be feeling better, physically, emotionally, spiritually, professionally and rationally. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight Marc, hope you figure out that whole bible /camel/doxie/needle thing .... :lmao:

sweet dreams....


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone and welcome to CFL playoff Sunday.

I set out a huge pot of oatmeal and tossed a bunch of go-alongs out as well. Some five grain bread, bagels, brown sugar, toast, maple syrup and of course hot tea and coffee.

Now, I'm off to compose tomorrow's mybirdie.ca so I can watch football all day long. I even stocked up on beer for the occasion. Go Calgary!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the bagels ........... and the beer. 

Go Calgary???????? I am rooting for Calgary, but you are rooting for them over Edmonton?

When I first came to Canada and became aware of the CFL, all anyone spoke of was the Edmonton Eskimos. Montreal beat them the first Gray Cup year I was in Canada, but then the Esks took the next five years. Reminded me of the NY Yankees when I was a kid.

I assume that you are rooting for The Saskatchewan Roughriders. The folks who own the father of the second litter of doxie pups lives in Regina and are part of the "Rider Nation". The wife dresses her doxies up in Rider Green. However, as she told us, she can't bring the doxies to the stadium in Regina because of Gainer the Gopher, who I guess is the mascot of the Saskatchewan Roughriders. Such is Life in SK. :clap:


----------



## rgray

Go Riders.... 

My wife says I have to do some yardwork before game time and there's the NASCAR from Phoenix to consider... Busy day ahead..


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Go Riders....
> 
> My wife says I have to do some yardwork before game time and there's the NASCAR from Phoenix to consider... Busy day ahead..


Morning, Robert. Yes, yardwork is a must these days as we prepare for winter. Still, with sunny 9C temps, the work out in the garden is not too bad. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Goodnight Marc, hope you figure out that whole bible /camel/doxie/needle thing .... :lmao:
> 
> sweet dreams....


Leslie .................. it's there somewhere ................ I think.


----------



## SINC

Yep, you got it right Marc, GO RIDERS! What you got wrong is the spelling of the Grey Cup. (No "a", it's Grey)

And yes, I am cheering for Calgary over Edmonton. I think the Riders can beat Calgary, but Edmonton may be more of a problem, thus my support for Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, you got it right Marc, GO RIDERS! What you got wrong is the spelling of the Grey Cup. (No "a", it's Grey)
> 
> And yes, I am cheering for Calgary over Edmonton. I think the Riders can beat Calgary, but Edmonton may be more of a problem, thus my support for Calgary.


Oops ................. I am still making that same mistake .......... even after all these years here in Canada. Still, as it says in the Bible, "To err is human, to forgive divine."

Speaking of divine, anyone remember Andy Devine? He died just before I came to Memorial for my interview back in 1977. We have the same birthday, albeir many years apart. Always liked his roles and characters.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. How is your elbow Don? I have come across bursitis once and anti-inflamatory drugs and ice were the prescription. If it doesn't settle down go see your doctor.



rgray said:


> Go Riders....
> 
> My wife says I have to do some yardwork before game time and there's the NASCAR from Phoenix to consider... Busy day ahead..


How do you think Martin will do today? Do you think he can take the lead from Johnson?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## rgray

MaxPower said:


> How do you think Martin will do today? Do you think he can take the lead from Johnson?


I am beginning to think the only way to stop JJ will be to wreck him early in the race . His lead into the second to last race is bigger than in previous years so it won't be easy for Mark (my current personal fave - as they say, old guys rule!) to overcome without a little help from lady luck in the form of someone's 'chrome horn' .

It bothers me some that JJ's pit boss, Chad Knaus, has been caught for cheating more times than anyone else in NASCAR.....


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. How is Life treating you these days?


Life is good. Just counting down the days until our Florida vacation at the end of the month. We are heading to the Magic Kingdom for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party | Walt Disney World Resort. I've rented a 200mm zoom lens from Lens Lenders and am set to go. We rented a house with a pool and hot tub, so I am looking forward to kicking back and relaxing in the Hot tub with a cold beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Life is good. Just counting down the days until our Florida vacation at the end of the month. We are heading to the Magic Kingdom for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party | Walt Disney World Resort. I've rented a 200mm zoom lens from Lens Lenders and am set to go. We rented a house with a pool and hot tub, so I am looking forward to kicking back and relaxing in the Hot tub with a cold beer.


Sounds like it is going to be a great experience for you and the kids. Luckily, the hurricane season is now over. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

rgray said:


> I am beginning to think the only way to stop JJ will be to wreck him early in the race . His lead into the second to last race is bigger than in previous years so it won't be easy for Mark (my current personal fave - as they say, old guys rule!) to overcome without a little help from lady luck in the form of someone's 'chrome horn' .
> 
> It bothers me some that JJ's pit boss, Chad Knaus, has been caught for cheating more times than anyone else in NASCAR.....


Hmmm. My thoughts exactly. JJ has had his moment and I am really hoping Martin can pull off a championship. It is long overdue for him. I've kind of given up on my driver this year - Jr. Neither he or his team got it together this year. Not sure what the problem was.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like it is going to be a great experience for you and the kids. Luckily, the hurricane season is now over. Bon voyage, mon ami.


I am excited. My wife and I recently celebrated out 10 year anniversary and this is our gift to each other.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I am excited. My wife and I recently celebrated out 10 year anniversary and this is our gift to each other.


Cool!!! You will be there just after American Thanksgiving, which is a good time to be in Florida. The weather is fine and not hot and humid. Kudos to you all.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Cool!!! You will be there just after American Thanksgiving, which is a good time to be in Florida. The weather is fine and not hot and humid. Kudos to you all.


Yup. Another plus. Nice weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Yup. Another plus. Nice weather.


I have been to Tampa in mid-Nov. and the weather is great. Temps in the 70s and not much rain. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of temps, it is up to 9.3C on my back deck. Nice .............


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All! 
Looks like a rousing day for all of you! Grey Cup, racing, yard work, Pheww,:yikes: I am worn out listening to all your (proposed) hard work (I know watching those games takes a lot out of you :lmao 

It is a balmy 2 here and it was at 6:30 when I went out for 'doggy duties' ( we had some leftover cooked meat and I let the doodles have it, bad call XX) they had early morning 'have to go now's' thus the treat of gorgeous weather... :yawn:

Managed to get a cuppa and see how you are all faring....
Don, I hope your arm has subsided overnight, (can't throw a pass if you are still injured!! 

Marc, as for the 2 teams here it is amazing how many 'locals' to the team areas support the other team, miles away ... I never get in a conversation headed toward football... I am certain to offend someone with passion, and end up listening to a tirade of facts etc. which have no meaning to me tptptptp :lmao:

hot bread in the oven for later , in case you want a healthy snack, 
(oatmeal and honey ) while you while away your afternoon cheering and calling plays from your armchair advantage... :clap:


----------



## KC4

Good Morning all!

Yes, It does sound like an activity filled day for many here in the Shang. 

Don, thanks for breakfast - I love :love2atmeal...I take mine with a bit of butter. brown sugar, raisins and cinnamon. I hope your arm has regained it's health...I'm off to check SAP In a few...

Other than finishing up some homework, I'm hoping for a nice long walk today - maybe down by the Glenmore dam ....Right now, however, there are gusty winds - which is not conducive for a walk for me..the wind hurts my ears and causes dust to blow which will only just trigger my asthma. tptptptp...

I'm sure hubby will be watching the game - he and our son have tickets to attend the Grey Cup here in Calgary - would be nice to have the home team at McMahon. I see they are already adding extra seating....

Go Stamps Go! :clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all!

You'all have a great day today celebrating/watching CFL games. I have zero interest in this game as I'm more of NBA and MLB fan. 

Hubby and I are off to do tons of leaf raking tptptptp so TTYL.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Kin, Marc, Don and Sharon: Don are you actually rooting for Calgary? I think the Eskies would be a better choice for the Riders. I would be afraid of the Stamps secondary if I were the Roughies, Edmonton would be better for us.

Sharon, as for leaves, I'm up to 31 bags........ and I live in a subdivision.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Good morning Kin, Marc, Don and Sharon: Don are you actually rooting for Calgary? I think the Eskies would be a better choice for the Riders. I would be afraid of the Stamps secondary if I were the Roughies, Edmonton would be better for us.
> 
> Sharon, as for leaves, I'm up to 31 bags........ and I live in a subdivision.


Problem with a subdivision, depending on the wind, you get everyone elses leaves!
take a walk around the block.... someone has no leaves and has never owned a rake!!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. Hot bread sounds great. Merci.

I still root for the SF Giants in baseball, and that is a distance from St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. You, as well, are rooting for the Stamps. Seems like we have a trend.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> You'all have a great day today celebrating/watching CFL games. I have zero interest in this game as I'm more of NBA and MLB fan.
> 
> Hubby and I are off to do tons of leaf raking tptptptp so TTYL.


Morning, Sharon. Why not mow them into the soil and compost some, or use it as leaf mulch? Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Kin, Marc, Don and Sharon: Don are you actually rooting for Calgary? I think the Eskies would be a better choice for the Riders. I would be afraid of the Stamps secondary if I were the Roughies, Edmonton would be better for us.
> 
> Sharon, as for leaves, I'm up to 31 bags........ and I live in a subdivision.


Morning, Rp. I am actually going around and taking some of the bags of leaves from the front of neighbor's homes to use in my garden. They don't seem to mind.


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Problem with a subdivision, depending on the wind, you get everyone elses leaves!
> take a walk around the block.... someone has no leaves and has never owned a rake!!:lmao::lmao:


You know that is very true ..... maybe I should consider them "lost" and return them to their proper owners ....... no eyebrows raised there......


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. I am actually going around and taking some of the bags of leaves from the front of neighbor's homes to use in my garden. They don't seem to mind.


I wouldn't mind either if I were your neighbour. I don't have a garden, but I do live on a conservation area. Many times I have dumped the leaves "down the back" of the area to build up the ledge [ there is some erosion ] .


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I mow most of the leaves where they fall in my back garden. This way, they help to level out the lawn that you know who have dug holes in to try to find you know what.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I mow most of the leaves where they fall in my back garden. This way, they help to level out the lawn that you know who have dug holes in to try to find you know what.


Say Marc, speaking of that, I wanted to ask you about "you know who", I have been having some pangs to get a doxie. Do you think they would dig themselves out of my fenced yard to explore [ since I live on a conservation area ].

Also, as they are a hound, I am concerned about them going to ground if my wife goes walkies. She's not to good on her pins and I don't want her to be pulled down. So I'm thinking of a [ don't cringe ] a mini wire haired.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Oops ................. I am still making that same mistake .......... even after all these years here in Canada. Still, as it says in the Bible, "To err is human, to forgive divine."
> 
> Speaking of divine, anyone remember Andy Devine? He died just before I came to Memorial for my interview back in 1977. We have the same birthday, albeir many years apart. Always liked his roles and characters.


Oh yeah, I remember Andy. He played a lot of character actor sidekick roles in westerns with many famous actors like John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart. I also recall him playing with Audey Murphy in "Destry Rides Again".


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. How is your elbow Don? I have come across bursitis once and anti-inflamatory drugs and ice were the prescription. If it doesn't settle down go see your doctor.


It's feeling good enough to stir up a big pot of chili this morning for the CFL games later today, thanks Warren.


----------



## macdoodle

Chili!! :clap: Perfect Football food!!

Here is something I make when there is a crowd, and folks may not be able to eat nuts...

Raw pumpkin seeds, put into DRY skillet and stir until they sort of 'pop' add some soy sauce, stir up quickly, and then when it appears 'dry' 1-2 minutes... if that....
dump into bowl... toss to cool... voila! instant nuts!! they are a great snack food and take about 10 minutes start to finish ... and if you think nuts are addictive??? HUH! :lmao:

sometimes the seeds are a bit old, (not bad)I will soak them in water for about 10 min. then dry them on a clean towel, and then add to a pan, it takes a little longer to get them to popping stage (not like popcorn, just a sort of 'snap') Delicious and nutritious, and usually gone before the bowl of nuts.... fast and easy to refresh however... Enjoy!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, speaking of that, I wanted to ask you about "you know who", I have been having some pangs to get a doxie. Do you think they would dig themselves out of my fenced yard to explore [ since I live on a conservation area ].
> 
> Also, as they are a hound, I am concerned about them going to ground if my wife goes walkies. She's not to good on her pins and I don't want her to be pulled down. So I'm thinking of a [ don't cringe ] a mini wire haired.


Rp, our doxies only dig up a hole in the Springtime, as do most dogs to get some sort of nutrient from the ground. The holes are only an inch or two deep. As for "going to ground", ours will do this when we have 4-7 out at the same time. Then, they are a pack. My wife knows some fine mini wire breeders, which is important, since some people will breed a mini to a standard and try to get "tweenies". Let me know via email and I shall send you all of the info. Mini wires are real clowns.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh yeah, I remember Andy. He played a lot of character actor sidekick roles in westerns with many famous actors like John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart. I also recall him playing with Audey Murphy in "Destry Rides Again".



My favorite Andy Devine role was for his character, "Jingles", alongside Guy Madison in "The Adventures of Wild Bill Hickok". Watched this show as a kid.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's feeling good enough to stir up a big pot of chili this morning for the CFL games later today, thanks Warren.


Glad to hear your elbow is doing better today, Don.

I made this last night and everyone raved about it, although I changed the recipe a bit to make it a bit spicier.

I could contribute this to any CFL party today. 

Layered Fiesta Casserole


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> It's feeling good enough to stir up a big pot of chili this morning for the CFL games later today, thanks Warren.


Now you're talkin!!


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Chili!! :clap: Perfect Football food!!
> 
> Here is something I make when there is a crowd, and folks may not be able to eat nuts...
> 
> Raw pumpkin seeds, put into DRY skillet and stir until they sort of 'pop' add some soy sauce, stir up quickly, and then when it appears 'dry' 1-2 minutes... if that....
> dump into bowl... toss to cool... voila! instant nuts!! they are a great snack food and take about 10 minutes start to finish ... and if you think nuts are addictive??? HUH! :lmao:
> 
> sometimes the seeds are a bit old, (not bad)I will soak them in water for about 10 min. then dry them on a clean towel, and then add to a pan, it takes a little longer to get them to popping stage (not like popcorn, just a sort of 'snap') Delicious and nutritious, and usually gone before the bowl of nuts.... fast and easy to refresh however... Enjoy!!


Hey Leslie - This sounds good - I'll have to try it. Just yesterday I made a big pot of Hubbard Squash soup and I roasted the seeds with a bit of olive oil and sea salt/herb mixture. I actually prefer other types of squash seeds to strictly pumpkin seeds. 

What a good idea to substitute these for people who cannot eat nuts. 

Chili sounds great to me too - and with the fresh bread! YUM!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Chili sounds great to me too - and with the fresh bread! YUM!


Dammit, now I gotta get out the bread machine!


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Hey Leslie - This sounds good - I'll have to try it. Just yesterday I made a big pot of Hubbard Squash soup and I roasted the seeds with a bit of olive oil and sea salt/herb mixture. I actually prefer other types of squash seeds to strictly pumpkin seeds.
> 
> What a good idea to substitute these for people who cannot eat nuts.
> 
> Chili sounds great to me too - and with the fresh bread! YUM!


Yes, you can use other types of seeds, in fact I save the seeds from squash and let them dry out, if you get the green pumpkin seeds from the store you can blend them together, the great part about Soy Sauce (I use the Japanese kind, no caramel or preservatives like the Chinese soy ... ) you don't have to add any salt or herbs, just the soy.... (I made some for the Christmas Pageant at the school, just an add on to the table of assorted goodies presented at the end of the show, and they were a huge hit...
I had a lot of calls for the recipe .... (one of the children had never had nuts due to allergies, and she was on my doorstep the next day because she had tried them and had no reaction.... she makes them all the time, must tell her to save the squash seeds too!!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> It's feeling good enough to stir up a big pot of chili this morning for the CFL games later today, thanks Warren.


Darn it Don. Your post has me wanting Chili myself. Off to the grocery store for some ingredients.

Chili and sweet cornbread on the menu tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is the chili making person in our house, since I have not gotten the knack. Still, I just got the ingredients for making this dish once again comes the middle of next week, when snow is being forecast. We shall see.

Layered Fiesta Casserole


----------



## SINC

I dropped the fresh bread idea. In addition to the chili, I have a chicken in the oven and some lazy man's cabbage rolls too. (Ann and Crystal both take lunch everyday you see. )

I'm goin' with buttermilk biscuits instead. If anyone wants some, here is an oldie, but a goodie recipe. HINT: Use the lard! It's waaay better!

2 Cups White flower
2 Tbs. Lard (can be substituted with butter, but the texture is different)
1 cup Buttermilk
2 tsp. Baking powder
1/4 tsp. Baking soda
1/4 tsp. Salt

When mixed this makes a gooey sticky mess, so handle it with floured hands.

Make it into small blobs of about baseball size and drop it into a greased baking pan. Bake for about 30 minutes more or less at 350 degrees. Test with a toothpick to see when it’s done. Makes nice BIG fluffy biscuits.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I dropped the fresh bread idea. In addition to the chili, I have a chicken in the oven and some lazy man's cabbage rolls too. (Ann and Crystal both take lunch everyday you see. )


Say Don, the lazy man's cabbage rolls, is that like a cabbage roll casserole?


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I dropped the fresh bread idea. In addition to the chili, I have a chicken in the oven and some lazy man's cabbage rolls too. (Ann and Crystal both take lunch everyday you see. )
> 
> I'm goin' with buttermilk biscuits instead. If anyone wants some, here is an oldie, but a goodie recipe. HINT: Use the lard! It's waaay better!
> 
> 2 Cups White flower
> 2 Tbs. Lard (can be substituted with butter, but the texture is different)
> 1 cup Buttermilk
> 2 tsp. Baking powder
> 1/4 tsp. Baking soda
> 1/4 tsp. Salt
> 
> When mixed this makes a gooey sticky mess, so handle it with floured hands.
> 
> Make it into small blobs of about baseball size and drop it into a greased baking pan. Bake for about 30 minutes more or less at 350 degrees. Test with a toothpick to see when it’s done. Makes nice BIG fluffy biscuits.


Do you prefer daisies or chrysanthemums?


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Do you prefer daisies or chrysanthemums?


Pork fat rules!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, the lazy man's cabbage rolls, is that like a cabbage roll casserole?


I assume so Rp, just use everything you would when making regular cabbage rolls in a big dutch oven, toss in a whole bunch of shredded cabbage, stir it up and bake it in the oven.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon everyone... 

Gee... everyone is busy making wonderful, delicious food! Yummmy... may I join and mooch... please?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Good afternoon everyone...
> 
> Gee... everyone is busy making wonderful, delicious food! Yummmy... may I join and mooch... please?


Evening, Diane. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Diane. How are you today?


Why does evening start at 5:31 p.m. in NL? It doesn't start out here until after 6:00 p.m.  beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Why does evening start at 5:31 p.m. in NL? It doesn't start out here until after 6:00 p.m.  beejacon


For some reason, evening starts after 5PM here in St.John's. As well, dinner is actually lunch. Go figure.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Good afternoon everyone...
> 
> Gee... everyone is busy making wonderful, delicious food! Yummmy... may I join and mooch... please?


Hi Dreambirdie! Long time - no see! Hope you are doing well! Sure! Mooch away!

I'm planning on grilling up some AAA Beef burgers and putting them on a Ciabatta bun, with thick slices of cheddar, tomato, onion and Kosher pickle...accompanied by a big Stella. 




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







SINC said:


> Why does evening start at 5:31 p.m. in NL? It doesn't start out here until after 6:00 p.m. beejacon


Hah! Evening is also a state of mind!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. That video clip is a heart attack waiting to happen. Far too much fat.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hi Dreambirdie! Long time - no see! Hope you are doing well! Sure! Mooch away!
> 
> I'm planning on grilling up some AAA Beef burgers and putting them on a Ciabatta bun, with thick slices of cheddar, tomato, onion and Kosher pickle...accompanied by a big Stella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah! Evening is also a state of mind!


I'll take two, hold the onion, and a Stella or two will do me until the Western Final, by the way Tabbies lost in OT. Maybe I'll take three Stellas........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I have a neighbor that would not think highly at your calling the Ti Cat "tabbies". Of course, he is busy draping his house in black crepe at the moment, so I think you are safe.


----------



## Dreambird

Too much fat? Maybe, but it sure made me hungry! 

It's a good day, Marc... thanks for asking. 

... and things are going really well at the moment, Kim... can't complain now that I have that financial institute squared away and I'm in a better place, I've been winding down and "chilling". 
Things have been quite alright around here, I just haven't had a lot to say which at times may be a good thing!  *lol**


----------



## Dreambird

Oh... I should mention though... if anyone does want anything out of my store Images From The Rim... link in my signature... I'm going to close shop around New Year, so get it now... 

The people who run the place have put some new ways of doing things in place that few of us like or agree with for one thing and secondly, I'm just not selling anything this year to speak of at all. Not even to cover the rent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear that, Diane. You are a fine member of our Shang family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"What I hear, I forget.What I hear and see, I remember a little. What I hear, see and ask questions about, or discuss with someone else, I begin to understand. What I here, see, discuss and do, I acquire knowledge and skill. What I teach to another, I master." Silberman


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I have a neighbor that would not think highly at your calling the Ti Cat "tabbies". Of course, he is busy draping his house in black crepe at the moment, so I think you are safe.


Gee Marc, where I grew up you quite often called a cat a tabbie, especially one that has recently been neutered! I guess the team couldn't hold on to its balls ... ouch!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Gee Marc, where I grew up you quite often called a cat a tabbie, especially one that has recently been neutered! I guess the team couldn't hold on to its balls ... ouch!


All I am telling you is that he wears his black and yellow with pride.

Of course, I won't touch your comment re neutering with a 10-foot pole. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> All I am telling you is that he wears his black and yellow with pride.
> 
> Of course, I won't touch your comment re neutering with a 10-foot pole. :lmao::lmao:


I keep an eleven foot pole in my garage just for these types of emergencies.


----------



## macdoodle

Well it's done!! 
Homemade Italian Spaghetti Sauce, (bought the pasta)
French bread smothered in garlic and butter for those who wish for it ....
Fresh made Oatmeal honey bread, cinnamon /raisin spirals, from sweet biscuit dough,
Roasted pumpkin Seeds (AKA fake peanuts):love2: 

If there is room for dessert, other than the above, hot apple pie w/ raisins and cheddar cheese, and if you must, ice cream ..... 

This is it for the football crowd, and anyone else who would like to join us.....


----------



## SINC

*YES!*

Calgary wins 24 - 21!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> *YES!*
> 
> Calgary wins 24 - 21!


WOOT!

In the words of my husband..." The Edmonton Puke-a-mos go DOWN!":lmao:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "What I hear, I forget.What I hear and see, I remember a little. What I hear, see and ask questions about, or discuss with someone else, I begin to understand. What I here, see, discuss and do, I acquire knowledge and skill. What I teach to another, I master." Silberman


Love it! Good one!:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well it's done!!
> Homemade Italian Spaghetti Sauce, (bought the pasta)
> French bread smothered in garlic and butter for those who wish for it ....
> Fresh made Oatmeal honey bread, cinnamon /raisin spirals, from sweet biscuit dough,
> Roasted pumpkin Seeds (AKA fake peanuts):love2:
> 
> If there is room for dessert, other than the above, hot apple pie w/ raisins and cheddar cheese, and if you must, ice cream .....
> 
> This is it for the football crowd, and anyone else who would like to join us.....


Sounds great, Leslie. Count me in.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> *YES!*
> 
> Calgary wins 24 - 21!


Much closer than expected.


----------



## Sonal

Good evening everyone.

The writing train got derailed this past weekend. I'd intended to hit 32,000 by the end of tonight, but I'm just at 27,000+. Still, I'm half-way through the month and more than half-way through the challenge so I'm not in terrible shape. But I'm chugging along again, so we'll see how far I get tonight.


----------



## SINC

Right on Sonal, write on!


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Right on Sonal, write on!


 That joke just never gets old.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> The writing train got derailed this past weekend. I'd intended to hit 32,000 by the end of tonight, but I'm just at 27,000+. Still, I'm half-way through the month and more than half-way through the challenge so I'm not in terrible shape. But I'm chugging along again, so we'll see how far I get tonight.


Evening, Sonal. Keep the faith, Sister. Excelsior, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Thunder storms are being forecast for all of this rain and I don't want to take a chance. So, paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> That joke just never gets old.


Certainly not until the end of the month, non?


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, SYT.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Certainly not until the end of the month, non?


Definitely not until then, though ideally I'd like to keep some version of this going through the year... I need to set some concrete writing goals for myself for the whole year.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Thunder storms are being forecast for all of this rain and I don't want to take a chance. So, paix, mes amis.


Good night Marc, hope your dreams are not interrupted by the crashing and banging of thunder... (I do hate it when they let the children into the music room and they haven't had lessons!!):lmao:

Balmy and nice here, 3 and no wind ... so far! 
Sleep well... :yawn:

Whoops!! spoke too soon... the wind has just started up... <sigh.>


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Just popped in to put on the coffee pot. I'm off to upload mybirdie.ca. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I am up and about now, so I shall prepare a fine breakfast to get everyone on their way ............... to wherever they are going. Still, as my grandfather used to say "If you don't know where you are going, any road will take you there." Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, my uploading is done for the day as is tomorrow's issue of mybirdie.ca. I'm glad to have that out of the way as I am just a bit off this morning. Not sick, but feeling just a tad south of normal. I hope it is not the beginning of something.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc & Don. 30,000 words.


----------



## SINC

Way to go Sonal! A great way to start the day! :clap:


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, my uploading is done for the day as is tomorrow's issue of mybirdie.ca. I'm glad to have that out of the way as I am just a bit off this morning. Not sick, but feeling just a tad south of normal. I hope it is not the beginning of something.


Could be your body reacting to the bursitis - it takes energy for your system to fight the inflammation. Also could just be side effects of any substances taken to assist the body in this work. 

BTW - the Spanish gov't's "hands on" item was a laugh. Are the spanish so lame that the need help with that?? Seems like the kind of function that just comes naturally to hand, so to speak... :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Way to go Sonal! A great way to start the day! :clap:


What? No "Write on, Sonal!"?


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> What? No "Write on, Sonal!"?


I gave that line a rest today. I nearly wore it out the past couple of days.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everybody!

Way to go Sonal! :clap::clap: Sonal, are you permitted to submit this electronically?


----------



## SINC

Just a reminder for some of us although I'm not saying who 'cause I forgot.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## sharonmac09

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

How many of you looked high and low for the peanut butter only to find it in the fridge?


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> What? No "Write on, Sonal!"?


Good morning all: I guess that chapter has been closed. Although Don could "re-verse" his decision. 

30,000 is quite an effort! Not being smart-ass with this Sonal, but as you have done this before I am interested, which is more difficult the first 1/3, the middle, or the last 1/3? When I write I tend to think in paragraphs, but I need to "see" the first few, so for me the first 1/3 is the hardest. I can always find the middle, and can play around with the end. But starting was alway the toughest for me.....


----------



## SINC

I have to agree with you Rp. Any story I write, the lead is what is hardest. Once I have that pegged, the rest simply flows.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I have to agree with you Rp. Any story I write, the lead is what is hardest. Once I have that pegged, the rest simply flows.


Hi DOn, this is especially true in with a paper, as you have limited space to get your catch and point. You can sit in budget meetings and have your piece go grey because it didn't catch some editors attention .... I think this would be more so with a tab than a broadsheet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, my uploading is done for the day as is tomorrow's issue of mybirdie.ca. I'm glad to have that out of the way as I am just a bit off this morning. Not sick, but feeling just a tad south of normal. I hope it is not the beginning of something.


How is your elbow? Might it be the combination of medications you are taking that is making you feel "off"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal, Robert, Sharon and Rp. Guess we are going to have a packed Cafe for lunch. Must get cooking .............. and grading.

How is Life treating you all today?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Thanks for coffee and breakfast Don and Marc.....

How is your elbow doing today Don? I agree with Marc - Your less than 100% status may be attributable to that. I love the Ode to Forgetfulness - thanks! :lmao: Off to check out SAP in a few minutes...

Sonal! Woot! Woot! Woot! Awesome - Keep that Sonal train rollin! 

Rp - what's up with you these days? 

Sharon - Yeah Peanut Butter, Soya Sauce and pancake syrup are continually getting misplaced around this household...the things that don't NEED to be put in the fridge, but I like to.


----------



## friend

Joy and delight. 
I was hoping there was a thread like this on the forum. :clap:

The Swedes have one tread like it on theirs and it be the most pleasant one on the forum. That's where I mostly hang out, looking in several times per day to see what my fellow Maciens are at. 
So this is good. 
After the move to Bellevue the time difference will kick in and they be at sleeping 
when I'm wide awake. 
So I'll better start buggin´ ye now, so ye be ready for later. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Welcome Friend. That's a long ride from Stockholm to Bellevue........ it must be for the winters......


----------



## KC4

Hi friend/Caman - I am Kim, (we go by first names here in the Shang, if you are comfortable with that) 

What a coincidence. I was just checking your music out on iTunes. Awesome sound. What an eclectic mix - what would you call it, style wise. Simply "Pop" doesn't even try to cover it...From the short samples, it sounds like a real fusion of styles. 

Welcome to the Shang!


----------



## SINC

Welcome aboard friend. Hope you enjoy your time here. I'm Don.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All! the wind is up and running, however I am not, just had a lazy morning trying to find the 40 extra winks I know are hidden in the sleep zone .... 

Thanks for the brekkie.. I will just have a nibble, I think this wind has thrown me off my feed I am feeling a bit off, but the tea I had earlier will get me back on track.... Maybe I can find those 40 winks this afternoon...
just too much Football and food and company with horns.. (the kind you blow, not grow!)

Welcome also to Friend, what brings you to our fair part of the world from one of the most beautiful countries abroad??

Great going Sonal, you have done yourself proud and so you must 'write on' to the end...as we all know you will do with flair!! :clap:


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everybody!
> 
> Way to go Sonal! :clap::clap: Sonal, are you permitted to submit this electronically?


I can do whatever I want with it. 

If I'm hoping to publish it, it's best that I don't post it online, but most of what I have is probably not publishable... at least, not with out a heck of a lot of editing.



Rps said:


> Good morning all: I guess that chapter has been closed. Although Don could "re-verse" his decision.
> 
> 30,000 is quite an effort! Not being smart-ass with this Sonal, but as you have done this before I am interested, which is more difficult the first 1/3, the middle, or the last 1/3? When I write I tend to think in paragraphs, but I need to "see" the first few, so for me the first 1/3 is the hardest. I can always find the middle, and can play around with the end. But starting was alway the toughest for me.....


It depends on what I am writing. 

When I was doing professional writing (non-fiction) I'd spend a lot of time plotting out the structure of the whole thing and figuring out the order of all of my points, so the toughest part was starting the whole thing because I needed to come up with a sufficiently compelling sentence. The rest of it more or less wrote itself because I already knew what I had to say. Documents such as a press release were particularly easy because the structure is so clearly defined. 

With fiction, the beginnings and ends are easiest for me, but I stumble in the middle--particularly in a contest like this where I am literally making it up as I go along. I usually know where I want to start with a story and then I see where it takes me, but once I hit the middle I tend to falter trying to figure out what should happen next or how I will get there... this is where I tend to stop writing for a long time, and why I have a number of half-finished stories.

But once I've come through the middle, I usually know where I need the story to go, so the ending comes quite quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Joy and delight.
> I was hoping there was a thread like this on the forum. :clap:
> 
> The Swedes have one tread like it on theirs and it be the most pleasant one on the forum. That's where I mostly hang out, looking in several times per day to see what my fellow Maciens are at.
> So this is good.
> After the move to Bellevue the time difference will kick in and they be at sleeping
> when I'm wide awake.
> So I'll better start buggin´ ye now, so ye be ready for later. :lmao:


Afternoon, friend. My name is Marc (we use first names here in The Shang for those who want to use first names). As a new person, you get a free week of tea and/or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc. Please be careful not to step on the doxies as you walk up to the Executive Lounge. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Welcome friend/Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I can do whatever I want with it.
> 
> If I'm hoping to publish it, it's best that I don't post it online, but most of what I have is probably not publishable... at least, not with out a heck of a lot of editing.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what I am writing.
> 
> When I was doing professional writing (non-fiction) I'd spend a lot of time plotting out the structure of the whole thing and figuring out the order of all of my points, so the toughest part was starting the whole thing because I needed to come up with a sufficiently compelling sentence. The rest of it more or less wrote itself because I already knew what I had to say. Documents such as a press release were particularly easy because the structure is so clearly defined.
> 
> With fiction, the beginnings and ends are easiest for me, but I stumble in the middle--particularly in a contest like this where I am literally making it up as I go along. I usually know where I want to start with a story and then I see where it takes me, but once I hit the middle I tend to falter trying to figure out what should happen next or how I will get there... this is where I tend to stop writing for a long time, and why I have a number of half-finished stories.
> 
> But once I've come through the middle, I usually know where I need the story to go, so the ending comes quite quickly.


Sonal, an interesting process. This is exactly why I teach the grad students I have in a course entitled "The Teaching of Writing from K-12" to have their students understand the importance of all aspects of the writing process, and especially the importance of revisiting one's writing and not just for editing purposes. 

Kudos to you on your efforts. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, an interesting process. This is exactly why I teach the grad students I have in a course entitled "The Teaching of Writing from K-12" to have their students understand the importance of all aspects of the writing process, and especially the importance of revisiting one's writing and not just for editing purposes.
> 
> Kudos to you on your efforts. Paix, mon amie.


Thanks Marc.

Even though the first novel I wrote through this process was (speaking frankly) mostly crap, I learned a lot about myself as a writer in doing it and reviewing the whole thing afterward. 

The first half or so meandered pointlessly and was awful to read--but that was because I had no idea what I wanted to say, so I was meandering pointlessly. The second half was a lot better and far more focused, but that was because after I'd hit 25,000 words, I realized I was halfway through the words and no where in the story, so I needed to start moving the plot along and start wrapping things up. I was more focused, and the writing reflected that. So I now know that I write a lot better with milestones, though the story can go in interesting directions when I don't plan it.

I'd also realized that I'd spent a lot of words avoiding a particular scene (a love scene) because I was afraid to write it--I'd never written anything like it before. But it turned out to be one of the better scenes in the book, so I learned that I really need to just go for it.

This time around, so far I'm seeing that I really need to work on my dialogue... it sounds stilted and I feel like I'm writing it the same way every time. 

The story as a whole probably won't go anywhere, but there are a lot of ideas for short stories in there.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Welcome Friend. That's a long ride from Stockholm to Bellevue........ it must be for the winters......


Thanks Rps.
I don't like the winters, so yes part of it, but mostly because of the wife. :lmao:
I miss the mild winters of Ireland, so moving to Bellevue will be a bit like going home.
The accent is a small, wee bit like Cork as well, with a wee slide up worth at the end of the sentenceses.



KC4 said:


> Hi friend/Caman - I am Kim, (we go by first names here in the Shang, if you are comfortable with that)
> 
> What a coincidence. I was just checking your music out on iTunes. Awesome sound. What an eclectic mix - what would you call it, style wise. Simply "Pop" doesn't even try to cover it...From the short samples, it sounds like a real fusion of styles.
> 
> Welcome to the Shang!


Hi Kim. 
Camán is fine. That's what most people call me, even the wife.
Thanks for the kind words about my music.
What to call it.... Well a friend, previously working for a Music magazine, said when
he listen to one of the song: 
-This sound like..... It sounds like...... Ahhh... It doesn't sound like anyone else! Me like. :lmao:
It's just what I wanted to achieve, music with a kind of familiar touch but still original enough. I couldn't choose one style, so I went for all of them. 



SINC said:


> Welcome aboard friend. Hope you enjoy your time here. I'm Don.


Hi Don.
Thanks. I'm sure I will. 



macdoodle said:


> Welcome also to Friend, what brings you to our fair part of the world from one of the most beautiful countries abroad??


Thanks macdoodle.
Got married to a woman from Bellevue and since she couldn't move her kids, 4 in colleague and 1 in university, I'll be taking my 6 to them. But WA isn't too bad. 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, friend. My name is Marc (we use first names here in The Shang for those who want to use first names). As a new person, you get a free week of tea and/or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc. Please be careful not to step on the doxies as you walk up to the Executive Lounge. Merci, mon ami.


Hi Marc.
Rushing around as I do with all those kids, recording, planing for the move and allI can sure use all the nutrition I can get my hands on. I'm a coffee lover too, so thank boy.
Go raibh mile agat.  I'll watch out for the lovely dogs.
(ah I did it again The wife told me to go easy on the boy thing, since it's used in a negative way over there. In Cork we use it instead of _man_ or _mate_)




Sonal said:


> Welcome friend/Caman.


Thanks Sonal. 

Mind ye though. 
I spell like a drunken, blind monkey with boxing gloves and sun glasses. :lmao:
Speak 4 different languages, can't spell any of them.


----------



## macdoodle

Writing is such a personal journey, and we all come through it in different ways, I used to write a lot of poetry, reams of it, tucked away now, but I know when I 'got in the zone' most of the time the ending verse would come to me in a flash and I would build the beginning to dovetail and climax in the last verse.... seems when I write short story type things it goes the same way, the point is made at the end... and then comes the building up from there.... but I never read like I write!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Writing is such a personal journey, and we all come through it in different ways, I used to write a lot of poetry, reams of it, tucked away now, but I know when I 'got in the zone' most of the time the ending verse would come to me in a flash and I would build the beginning to dovetail and climax in the last verse.... seems when I write short story type things it goes the same way, the point is made at the end... and then comes the building up from there.... but I never read like I write!


Leslie, I strongly concur with your notion of writing being a "personal journey". I too have loads of poetry tucked away .......... written years ago. May someday get back to it ............ someday. We shall see.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The story as a whole probably won't go anywhere, but there are a lot of ideas for short stories in there. " We shall see, Sonal. When you make the finals of the Giller Prize, we can all say "We knew her when." Until then, keep the faith. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, I strongly concur with your notion of writing being a "personal journey". I too have loads of poetry tucked away .......... written years ago. May someday get back to it ............ someday. We shall see.
> 
> Paix, mon amie.


Yes, someday.... <sigh> that word is the bane of my existence somedays! :lmao:

It is fun to go back and see where your head was at that time, it sort of gives you a peek into your former thoughts and see how you have changed and hopefully grown in those thoughts.... and sometimes you find you feel the same way about things, only more so, or with greater understanding.... like your own personal history book!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hi Marc.
Rushing around as I do with all those kids, recording, planing for the move and allI can sure use all the nutrition I can get my hands on. I'm a coffee lover too, so thank boy.
Go raibh mile agat. I'll watch out for the lovely dogs.
(ah I did it again The wife told me to go easy on the boy thing, since it's used in a negative way over there. In Cork we use it instead of man or mate)" 

Camen, here in Newfoundland and Labrador, it is spelled "bye" and pronounced like "buy". It would be used as in "Yes, bye", as in "yes, sir". Of course, back where I was born, in New York City, say "boy" to the wrong person, and you could be in big trouble. When I taught it Harlem as a sub, I quickly got rid of my expression "oh boy", which I picked up back when I was a kid and Buddy Holly had a song by this title.

YouTube - Buddy Holly & His Crickets - Oh Boy!

YouTube - Breaking News: The Day the Music Died & Peggy Sue


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes, someday.... <sigh> that word is the bane of my existence somedays! :lmao:
> 
> It is fun to go back and see where your head was at that time, it sort of gives you a peek into your former thoughts and see how you have changed and hopefully grown in those thoughts.... and sometimes you find you feel the same way about things, only more so, or with greater understanding.... like your own personal history book!!


Yes, but it seems like a lifetime ago when I wrote these poems. Such is Life.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Hi Marc.
> Rushing around as I do with all those kids, recording, planing for the move and allI can sure use all the nutrition I can get my hands on. I'm a coffee lover too, so thank boy.
> Go raibh mile agat. I'll watch out for the lovely dogs.
> (ah I did it again The wife told me to go easy on the boy thing, since it's used in a negative way over there. In Cork we use it instead of man or mate)"
> 
> Camen, here in Newfoundland and Labrador, it is spelled "bye" and pronounced like "buy". It would be used as in "Yes, bye", as in "yes, sir". Of course, back where I was born, in New York City, say "boy" to the wrong person, and you could be in big trouble. When I taught it Harlem as a sub, I quickly got rid of my expression "oh boy", which I picked up back when I was a kid and Buddy Holly had a song by this title.


Yes but unlike in parts of the U.S., "boy" in NL it is not usually considered a derogatory term, right?


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Thanks macdoodle.
> Got married to a woman from Bellevue and since she couldn't move her kids, 4 in colleague and 1 in university, I'll be taking my 6 to them. But WA isn't too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Mind ye though.
> I spell like a drunken, blind monkey with boxing gloves and sun glasses. :lmao:
> Speak 4 different languages, can't spell any of them.


Sorry Camen, I didn't introduce myself, I am Leslie, I don't speak 4 languages, and I can spell like a drunken monkey with sunglasses and boxing gloves too!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yes but unlike in parts of the U.S., "boy" in NL it is not usually considered a derogatory term, right? " No, if used here the person figures you are not from here and are trying to say "bye". These people might also be called "CFAs" as in Come From Aways. After 33 years here in NL, I am still a CFA.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "Hi Marc.
> Camen, here in Newfoundland and Labrador, it is spelled "bye" and pronounced like "buy". It would be used as in "Yes, bye", as in "yes, sir". Of course, back where I was born, in New York City, say "boy" to the wrong person, and you could be in big trouble. When I taught it Harlem as a sub, I quickly got rid of my expression "oh boy", which I picked up back when I was a kid and Buddy Holly had a song by this title.


OK. Almost like us then. We pronounce it like by in "by and by".


KC4 said:


> Yes but unlike in parts of the U.S., "boy" in NL it is not usually considered a derogatory term, right?


Ah good to know. I'll be safe there then. 
But perhaps my accent might give me a bit of leeway.
I have to check with a black person, so I know.
(Our son Daniel was born in Etiophia so he would be a true african-american, but he prefers black, so that's what we use. It sound OK, I think, if you don't use it in a demeaning way)



macdoodle said:


> Sorry Camen, I didn't introduce myself, I am Leslie, I don't speak 4 languages, and I can spell like a drunken monkey with sunglasses and boxing gloves too!:lmao::lmao:


Hi Leslie. Almost a club then so. :lmao:

By the way. It's Camán,a pronounced kAmaaan, kA as in cardio and maaan as in Jamaican "man". It's Gaelic and means semi note and hurling club.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "Yes but unlike in parts of the U.S., "boy" in NL it is not usually considered a derogatory term, right? " No, if used here the person figures you are not from here and are trying to say "bye". These people might also be called "CFAs" as in Come From Aways. After 33 years here in NL, I am still a CFA.


There is an Irish expression that i myself finds OK, but some people finds demeaning:
Blow-in.
You can actually be more or less down the road and still be considered to be a blow-in.

When I lived in West Cork I spoke to a lad about my neighbor's 
and he referred to them as blow-in.
I asked how long they lived there.
-Ah, not long at all. Just past 35 years or so. 
It also came forth that they had really moved from far away.
They had come from the next town land, some 4-5 mile away. :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Welcome to the Shang "friend".
> 
> Sorry I can't seem to keep up with the shang today.


Thanks boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> There is an Irish expression that i myself finds OK, but some people finds demeaning:
> Blow-in.
> You can actually be more or less down the road and still be considered to be a blow-in.
> 
> When I lived in West Cork I spoke to a lad about my neighbor's
> and he referred to them as blow-in.
> I asked how long they lived there.
> -Ah, not long at all. Just past 35 years or so.
> It also came forth that they had really moved from far away.
> They had come from the next town land, some 4-5 mile away. :lmao:


Camán, you would fit in well here in Newfoundland and Labrador, with 40% of the population tracing their roots back to Ireland. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Welcome to the Shang "friend".
> 
> Sorry I can't seem to keep up with the shang today.


Afternoon, Garett. Hang in there, mon ami, and wait for the wheel to come around once again. Then, jump on ................. and hold on tight. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> There is an Irish expression that i myself finds OK, but some people finds demeaning:
> Blow-in.
> You can actually be more or less down the road and still be considered to be a blow-in.
> 
> When I lived in West Cork I spoke to a lad about my neighbor's
> and he referred to them as blow-in.
> I asked how long they lived there.
> -Ah, not long at all. Just past 35 years or so.
> It also came forth that they had really moved from far away.
> They had come from the next town land, some 4-5 mile away. :lmao:


'
:lmao::lmao: if the wind is any indication here today, it would 'blow in' a lot of folks 'from away' :lmao:

interesting interpretation of your name.... we should all go and see what our names mean... and the origin, it is fun for sure.... 

Names - Meaning of Names - what do you think??


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Camán, you would fit in well here in Newfoundland and Labrador, with 40% of the population tracing their roots back to Ireland. Paix, mon ami.


I will certainly come up for a gig or two late next year. 
I like the Canadiens, met quite a few over the years during my travels,
and I'm looking forward to seeing the county.
Well more like a big part of the world then a country, init.


----------



## SINC

I just had a quick listen to your songs on iTunes Camán and I liked what I heard.

Do you do your own guitar work? There is some nice pickin' there. 

I especially liked "All Our Days".


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> '
> :lmao::lmao: if the wind is any indication here today, it would 'blow in' a lot of folks 'from away' :lmao:
> 
> interesting interpretation of your name.... we should all go and see what our names mean... and the origin, it is fun for sure....
> 
> Names - Meaning of Names - what do you think??


Fun indeed.
Mine wasn't in there though. 

Camán is a nickname/stage name like Bono, 
that I use in every day use as well as he does.
Like Bono, I've become inseparable with the name. 

My passport sez Frank Christopher Ravenson,
but back home I officially go by the Gaelic Criostóir O'Fiaích.
Both names are unusual and there are few Criostóir's around.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I will certainly come up for a gig or two late next year.
> I like the Canadiens, met quite a few over the years during my travels,
> and I'm looking forward to seeing the county.
> Well more like a big part of the world then a country, init.


Many Canadians never come this far east when they travel around Canada. C'est la vie. They miss out on our joie de vivre.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I just had a quick listen to your songs on iTunes Camán and I liked what I heard.
> 
> Do you do your own guitar work? There is some nice pickin' there.
> 
> I especially liked "All Our Days".


Thanks, very kind of you. 

I wrote the songs and lyrics, did the lead singing and I'm playing a small bit of guitar, 
but is't my buddy Anders "Molle" Molin who plays most of the instruments.
He also did the sound engineering, mixed the album and did the arrangements.
He is a genius, he really is.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife calls me "The King of Korn" and the "Mensch who will revive Jewish Vaudeville in the Catskills". Here are some jokes she sent me from the greats of the past. Keep in mind that I am Jewish. Enjoy.


You are old enough to remember the old Jewish Catskill comics of Vaudeville days:

Red Buttons, Totie Fields, Joey Bishop, Milton Berle, Jan Murray, Danny Kaye, Henny Youngman, Buddy Hackett, Sid Caesar, Groucho Marx, Jackie Mason, Victor Borge, George Burns, Allan Sherman, Jerry Lewis, Carl Reiner, Shelley Berman, George Jessel, Alan King, Mel Brooks, Phil Silvers, JacK Carter, Rodney Dangerfield, Jack Benny and so many others.


Here are some of their jokes. Not one single swear word in their comedy, back then.


I just got back from a pleasure trip. I took my mother-in-law to the airport.

I've been in love with the same woman for 49 years! If my wife ever finds out, she'll kill me!

Someone stole all my credit cards but I won't be reporting it. The thief spends less than my wife did.

We always hold hands. If I let go, she shops.

She was at the beauty shop for two hours. That was only for the estimate. She got a mudpack and looked great for two days. Then the mud fell off.

The Doctor gave a man six months to live. The man couldn't pay his bill so the doctor gave him another six months.

The Doctor called Mrs. Cohen saying, "Mrs. Cohen, your check came back." Mrs. Cohen answered, "So did my arthritis!"

Doctor: "You'll live to be 60!" Patient: "I am 60!" Doctor: "See! What did I tell you?"

A doctor held a stethoscope up to a man's chest. The man asks, "Doc, how do I stand? " The doctor says, "That's what puzzles me!"

Patient: "I have a ringing in my ears." Doctor: "Don't answer!"

The Harvard School of Medicine did a study of why Jewish women like Chinese food so much. The study revealed that this is due to the fact that Won Ton spelled backward is Not Now.

Q: Why don't Jewish mothers drink? A: Alcohol interferes with their suffering.

Q: Have you seen the newest Jewish-American-Princess horror movie? A: It's called, 'Debbie Does Dishes'.

Q: Why do Jewish mothers make great parole officers? A: They never let anyone finish a sentence!

A man called his mother in Florida, "Mom, how are you?" " Not too good," said the mother. "I've been very weak." The son said, "Why are you so weak?" She said, "Because I haven't eaten in 38 days." The son said, "That's terrible. Why haven't you eaten in 38 days?" The mother answered, "Because I didn't want my mouth to be filled with food if you should call."

A Jewish boy comes home from school and tells his mother he has a part in the play. She asks, "What part is it?" The boy says, "I play the part of the Jewish husband. "The mother scowls and says, "Go back and tell the teacher you want a speaking part."

Q: How many Jewish mothers does it take to change a light bulb? A: (Sigh) "Don't bother. I'll sit in the dark. I don't want to be a nuisance to anybody."

Q: What's the difference between a Rottweiler and a Jewish mother? A:Eventually, the Rottweiler lets go.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> My wife calls me "The King of Korn" and the "Mensch who will revive Jewish Vaudeville in the Catskills". Here are some jokes she sent me from the greats of the past. Keep in mind that I am Jewish. Enjoy.
> Here are some of their jokes. Not one single swear word in their comedy, back then.


  :lmao::lmao::lmao: 

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

They are actually funnier if told in a New York City Jewish accent. Even after 33 years here in St.John's, NL, I still have that accent.


----------



## Sonal

In my head, I can do a perfect NYC Jewish accent... it doesn't come out of my mouth quite so well, though.


----------



## SINC

All this talk about one liners takes me back to the Ed Sullivan show:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Thanks, very kind of you.
> 
> I wrote the songs and lyrics, did the lead singing and I'm playing a small bit of guitar,
> but is't my buddy Anders "Molle" Molin who plays most of the instruments.
> He also did the sound engineering, mixed the album and did the arrangements.
> He is a genius, he really is.


My compliments to you both. Well done! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> In my head, I can do a perfect NYC Jewish accent... it doesn't come out of my mouth quite so well, though.


"Such a deal .... Such is Life." I can still hear my grandfather say this ............ and he died when I was about 9 years old.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> All this talk about one liners takes me back to the Ed Sullivan show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


That brings back memories. Thanks, Don. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

I still remember a one-liner Rodney Dangerfield told one time I was in Vegas.

He said, "My wife used to be afraid of the dark, then one day she saw me naked and now she's afraid of the light."


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I still remember a one-liner Rodney Dangerfield told one time I was in Vegas.
> 
> He said, "My wife used to be afraid of the dark, then one day she saw me naked and now she's afraid of the light."


He was on the Simpson's.
So funny: -By something, anything. Papa needs a new pair of everything. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I still remember a one-liner Rodney Dangerfield told one time I was in Vegas.
> 
> He said, "My wife used to be afraid of the dark, then one day she saw me naked and now she's afraid of the light."


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## friend

Not only funny, but a good actor as well.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






But so funny too. :lmao:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

Time to retire.
It's 00:25 over here and I go up at 6:30
Still have some chores to do.
Later dudes


----------



## Dr.G.

"I get no respect. I played hide-and-seek, and they wouldn't even look for me." 

"I grew up in a tough neighborhood. Tough neighborhood! Teachers would get notes from parents saying, 'Please excuse Johnny for the next 5-to-10 years!'"


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Time to retire.
> It's 00:25 over here and I go up at 6:30
> Still have some chores to do.
> Later dudes


8PM here ....... what time is it there?

Goodnight, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

I need to get up early for an early morning physio appointment, so I best call it a night and pass the torch to those of you to the west of me. Paix, mon amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, good luck with the physio.

It's not even supper time here yet so we will carry on.


----------



## Sonal

Good night Marc.

Supper has just finished over here. Since work is at my parents' home office, supper today was cooked for me by my boss... there are perks to being in a family business.  (Even though I'm eating at my desk.)

In any case, dinner is done and so is the workday, so home I go.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Camen, here in Newfoundland and Labrador, it is spelled "bye" and pronounced like "buy". It would be used as in "Yes, bye", as in "yes, sir".


When I was a CFA (come from away) at MUN I was told the spelling was "b'y" as in boy abbreviated.


----------



## SINC

So, when you get home Sonal, write on! (Which of course would be right on! )


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Mona, I kept changing my university major, and ended up with two majors and three minors. Then, I made a major shift from teaching the social sciences at an intermediate/secondary level, to teaching elementary grades. Then I made a major shift and went for a Ph.D. in Literacy Education ........... which I have now been teaching for the past 33 years.
> 
> As my grandfather used to tell me, "If you don't know where you are going, any road will take you there." He also told me, "No matter where you slice the bagel, you will always hit the center hole."


Marc, I like your grandfather's homilies.  I was speaking to someone outside the university the other day (had just asked if they could changed a toonie for the parking meters) and when I mentioned I was a student, he asked what I wanted to be when I grew up. I had to tell him I haven't figured that out yet ... 



Rps said:


> Hello all: Mona, you have no idea how many times I had doubt about my programme. But, it's just a matter of knowing you can't take 25 years of sitting in a class and expect to be able to take 1 year and be a teacher. Those 25 prior years have coloured you lens on teaching ... informed it more really. As for grammar, for the most part ESL grammar lessons are "backdoored" you draw out a grammar point in a lesson [ framed in their discussions or writing ] rather than building a whole lesson around a point. I once designed what I thought was the greatest grammar lesson I ever saw -- and it was practical as well -- I never heard so many crickets as that day. I also thought I had choose the wrong profession. Marc will tell you that this will probably occur more often than not until you get a side routine and cadence of the class .... which you can only do by doing. The fact that you have doubts really means that "reflectively" you are asking the right questions about your practice .... you just don't see your self in it as yet. It will come.


That's the problem, Rps, one year's training is all I'm getting. And what's really overwhelming is the lesson prep stuff. It takes me 3 or 4 hours to put together ONE lesson, what with all the 'footnotes' I have to attach from the Canadian Language Benchmarks and LINC -- how can I teach fulltime when that would mean 16 to 20 hours of pre-class work? I wouldn't even have time to teach the classes!

I'm not going to drop out; that would be just plain stupid. However, I'm going to hedge my bets by applying both for the Masters program in linguistics and the local community college for a different field altogether. I hope to get some practical teaching experience over the summer, and then I will, I think, have enough to make a decision on which way to go.

We just had the midterm for one of our classes -- a first-year linguistics class. The prof informed us that the class average was 68 ... and that was UP from last year! :yikes: (I got 78, which was fine with me, although I wish I'd gotten that extra two points to make it 80 ... ah well. We'll see what I can do on the Christmas final.)



MaxPower said:


> Life is good. Just counting down the days until our Florida vacation at the end of the month. We are heading to the Magic Kingdom for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party | Walt Disney World Resort. I've rented a 200mm zoom lens from Lens Lenders and am set to go. We rented a house with a pool and hot tub, so I am looking forward to kicking back and relaxing in the Hot tub with a cold beer.


That sounds wonderful. Here's wishing you a great trip!



SINC said:


> Just a reminder for some of us although I'm not saying who 'cause I forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Don, that is a classic! Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> "Yes but unlike in parts of the U.S., "boy" in NL it is not usually considered a derogatory term, right? " No, if used here the person figures you are not from here and are trying to say "bye". These people might also be called "CFAs" as in Come From Aways. After 33 years here in NL, I am still a CFA.


At what point do you cease to be a CFA, Marc?


----------



## macdoodle

Marc, my most favourite comedian of all time, was Myron Cohen.... I was not very old at the time, but I remember him making me laugh until my tummy hurt... maybe it was his accent, We lived in a Jewish neighbourhood for awhile and most of my friends were Jewish, their moms and dads had the strong accent and loved to hear it, it was so warm sounding to me.... Myron Cohen gave me the same feeling, and how he would close one eye.... I loved it! 
Again, good clean jokes, and that NY accent was hilarious... (If I was good a quiet, I was allowed to watch the Ed Sullivan Show, and believe you me, my parents thought my tongue had been removed! :lmao: (in our house, no talking meant EXACTLY that, and any peep would land you in bed ... pronto!)


----------



## SINC

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## rgray

ComputerIdiot said:


> At what point do you cease to be a CFA, Marc?


The day after you die...


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


He's got a nice dry delivery ... not to mention a very expressive face. :lmao: Thanks for posting!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

ComputerIdiot said:


> At what point do you cease to be a CFA, Marc?





rgray said:


> The day after you die...


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Well, time to turn in, night all.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Well, time to turn in, night all.


And time for me to get going. 
Weird with the time difference eh. 
This is why it's sometimes difficult for me to have contact with the wife.
Can't wait to move.

Night Sinc and all ye others.


----------



## friend

Time to take Liam to playschool.
Then home again to rehearse a bit and at noon
we will try to record some vocals on one of the songs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast is now being served, along with some fresh tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, I like your grandfather's homilies. I was speaking to someone outside the university the other day (had just asked if they could changed a toonie for the parking meters) and when I mentioned I was a student, he asked what I wanted to be when I grew up. I had to tell him I haven't figured that out yet ..." Hang in there, Mona. When you least expect it, you shall see where you want to go in Life. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> When I was a CFA (come from away) at MUN I was told the spelling was "b'y" as in boy abbreviated.


Robert, that battle is still being waged. "B'y" and "bye" are both used, depending upon the demographics. "Bye" is normally used when dealing with "CFAs", either "on the mainland or across the pond", since "b'y" makes no sense to the average person who speaks English.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, would you believe that Myron Cohen spoke perfect English, without an accent? Still, his accent was similar to most of the people I knew growing up. Loved his humor.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Robert, that battle is still being waged. "B'y" and "bye" are both used, depending upon the demographics. "Bye" is normally used when dealing with "CFAs", either "on the mainland or across the pond", since "b'y" makes no sense to the average person who speaks English.


Interesting. To me "b'y" always made perfect sense as an abbreviation according to usual usage. The use of 'bye' made no sense at all in the context we are talking about.

I also enjoyed sorting out the subtleties of the almost universal use of the term 'buddy'.


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents. I got off to a late start as I slept a solid eight hours for a change. Just finished uploading mybirdie.ca. Now to get to work on tomorrow's edition. BTW there is some stunning photography there this morning that I came across quite by accident. Really gorgeous scenics.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for Breakfast Marc. How's the weather in NL? It's been very mild around Calgary the last couple of days. 

Another day of homework and organization for me. Kacey is feeling under the weather today - don't think it is anything serious....just not well enough to go to school.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

32,000 words.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 32,000 words.


Right on Sonal, write on!


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Right on Sonal, write on!


Don has punned. My day is complete.... and it's not even 10 AM here.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Interesting. To me "b'y" always made perfect sense as an abbreviation according to usual usage. The use of 'bye' made no sense at all in the context we are talking about.
> 
> I also enjoyed sorting out the subtleties of the almost universal use of the term 'buddy'.


Argue with those in the English Department, Robert. I see your point, however.

Re "Buddy", I thought that this was the most common name here in St.John's until I was told what it actually meant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Kim and Sonal. Busy day here, so I hope all is well with all of you.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 32,000 words.


:clap::clap::clap:Woot!
Where are you in the story? Half way? Almost done? Chapter 1?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Shang Gang including Caman! I hope I have the spelling of our Swedish member's name correct or otherwise the spelling police officer Don will swoop down and correct me! 

So how's everyone?


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Morning all and thanks for the breakfast, Marc, and also the words of wisdom. The sun's out here but the wind is howling like a banshee. Temperature is about 6C ... must remember to take some gloves when I leave the house ... and the bottles of water in my car should be nice and chilly! 

Congratulation, Sonal! I skimmed through the back posts but may have missed it ... are you writing for the NaNoWriMo?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon and Mona. Just put on a fresh pot of tea to brew and coffee is now ready.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sharon and Mona. Just put on a fresh pot of tea to brew and coffee is now ready.


Cofffffeeeeee ...


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

I'll take one of each, Marc ... I think I'll need 'em.


----------



## sharonmac09

Coffeeeeeeeee! Which flavour is it Marc? How about French Vanilla? To go please! Thanks


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> :clap::clap::clap:Woot!
> Where are you in the story? Half way? Almost done? Chapter 1?


I think I just finished writing Chapter 5, though as I recall, Chapter 3 was a really long chapter about a pomegranate, so there is probably going to be a lot of cutting and revising, if I decide that there's something revisable in here.

I have a lot of story left to cover, so I need to get the plot moving faster.



ComputerIdiot said:


> Congratulation, Sonal! I skimmed through the back posts but may have missed it ... are you writing for the NaNoWriMo?


Thanks Mona. That's exactly what I'm doing. I'd done it and won it 5 years ago, so I'm trying it again.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Sonal said:


> I think I just finished writing Chapter 5, though as I recall, Chapter 3 was a really long chapter about a pomegranate, so there is probably going to be a lot of cutting and revising, if I decide that there's something revisable in here.
> 
> I have a lot of story left to cover, so I need to get the plot moving faster.
> 
> Thanks Mona. That's exactly what I'm doing. I'd done it and won it 5 years ago, so I'm trying it again.


Wow, best wishes for a second win! Creativity never ceases to amaze me, partly because I have little or none myself. I like to think I was a good reporter but the ability to write fiction ... I think I was snoozing behind the door when they handed that out. 

Er ... a really long chapter about a pomegranate?? Are you allowed/willing to elaborate a bit? 
:lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Loved it Don, thanks for finding this, I didn't know there was anything out there, I believe he crossed over in the 80's. 
He is hilarious when he really 'gets into' his accent.... :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, would you believe that Myron Cohen spoke perfect English, without an accent? Still, his accent was similar to most of the people I knew growing up. Loved his humor.


Yes, I knew this, and his gift of accents is a bonus, not many people knew he spoke without an accent, or even could, his 'take' is so perfect.... :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

I will partake of anything left over this morning .... 
Had a decent sleep and didn't want to arise , the wind made it a perfect 'snuggling into the blankets' morning. 
However i am hungry and up for 'scraps... :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

thought you should all be aware of this, it may not be happening in your area, but it could, it did happen to me last year, only once and when I went back the next day I was given my' cash back' I have shopped at this store many times since and this has never been a problem, I like to think it was just an isolated error... and the person is still working there. but it is good to be aware....


----------



## ComputerIdiot

That's rather alarming. Most people (myself included) are usually grab their purchases and wander off without bothering to check their reciepts.

I'm off to the local library to study and then off to my 5 p.m. class. Wish me luck with my last peer teaching assignment ... I decided to use Remembrance Day as the theme (nobody did last week, oddly enough) and it was fun trying to fit a grammar lesson into that, let me tell you ...


----------



## sharonmac09

Wow Leslie, that's quite a scam. I have always checked my invoices but admittedly sometimes I would just give them a cursory glance to check the total to make sure it matches the one entered in the debit machine. 

There is another example that people should be aware of and that is lottery ticket purchases when purchased with other items. I bought one week of tickets worth $23 along with some other items and was told the total was $48.00. I quickly added it up in my head and knew that it was too high. She said the tickets were $33! Whether or not she made an honest error I don't know but the ticket purchases are manually entered into the cash register. Be careful and be observant!


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> Wow Leslie, that's quite a scam. I have always checked my invoices but admittedly sometimes I would just give them a cursory glance to check the total to make sure it matches the one entered in the debit machine.
> 
> There is another example that people should be aware of and that is lottery ticket purchases when purchased with other items. I bought one week of tickets worth $23 along with some other items and was told the total was $48.00. I quickly added it up in my head and knew that it was too high. She said the tickets were $33! Whether or not she made an honest error I don't know but the ticket purchases are manually entered into the cash register. Be careful and be observant!


Yes, there seem to be so many ways that people can get scammed these days, and I think most of it is due to our false sense of 'trust' in machines and people... I too seldom look at the receipt, and unless it seems really out of whack I don't contest it, but I will certainly be more 'present' from now on ... I do watch carefully the entries on 'sale' things especially at the grocery store, a couple of times the 'sale' price did not ring in, but by just watching the entry on the register I was able to catch it, sometimes the cashier watches more carefully if you point out it is a sale item.... 

guess it is time to hit the old PAY ATTENTION button again..... I sometimes am guilty of being on 'snooze' ... and you know what happens then!!


----------



## macdoodle

How painful is this epitaph, how loud it's voice , how shameful the message ...


----------



## Sonal

ComputerIdiot said:


> Wow, best wishes for a second win! Creativity never ceases to amaze me, partly because I have little or none myself. I like to think I was a good reporter but the ability to write fiction ... I think I was snoozing behind the door when they handed that out.
> 
> Er ... a really long chapter about a pomegranate?? Are you allowed/willing to elaborate a bit?
> :lmao:


Everyone is creative... we're all just differently creative.

The pomegranate bit is one of those strange things that happen when you are writing unplanned... there's no way I could planned it.

Anyway, my main character is a bit over-preoccupied with what people think of her, and this stresses her out. She's in the supermarket late one night, and she sees this couple buying a single pomegranate, and thinks "Who on earth goes out a 10 PM on a Tuesday night just to buy a pomegranate?" And then she realizes that no one else notices or cares, least of all this couple, and it's a bit of a revelation for her that no one is looking at anyone nearly as much as she thinks they are. So as an experiment, she buys her own pomegranate and walks home with it and is amazed to discover that no one notices or cares. It's a freeing thought. 

The pomegranate then goes on to be a source of artistic inspiration for her, as well as a bit of a lucky charm--a reminder not to worry so much. She's been carrying it around with her.

Which I guess raises the question, how long does a pomegranate last before it goes bad? And what happens when a pomegranate rots?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I busy day of meetings and grading. Taking a bit of time to brew some Sonal Special and relax for a bit. Anyone interested???


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> How painful is this epitaph, how loud it's voice , how shameful the message ...


So sad. I knew one person who was gay back in high school. Keep in mind, being gay back then was very difficult in terms of the views of the society. My view was "live and let live". Steve was a great goalie in our Sunday games of street hockey in the parking lot of a local department store (these were also the days of no Sunday shopping, so we had the parking lot to ourselves). His father found out that he was gay and was horrified. Steve's father demanded that he either join the Army or leave the house. Sadly, he chose the Army, and was killed in Vietnam.

I later found out that his father was more proud of his son for having served and died as a teenager in Vietnam, rather than having been ashamed of him living in NYC as a gay man. I never understood his father's rationale. 

This is why I sometimes toast with the expression "To the class of 1970, those present and departed", in that too many of my friends from university who graduated with me in 1970 went to Vietnam and were killed. :-(

RIP, mes amis.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now with the scanning of the bar codes, I make notes of the prices of items on sale and then tell them when an item, which is advertised on sale for $5 was scanned in at $8.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Now with the scanning of the bar codes, I make notes of the prices of items on sale and then tell them when an item, which is advertised on sale for $5 was scanned in at $8.


Totally agree here, when I have a longer than usual list, I use a calculator, enter the price and drop item into basket, then make check mark. CM = entered (basket and cart)
my memory being what it is some days it goes off shopping without me!! ...running ahead most times! :lmao

Any mark downs I clump together in my basket, that way I can keep my eye on it all.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Everyone is creative... we're all just differently creative.
> 
> The pomegranate bit is one of those strange things that happen when you are writing unplanned... there's no way I could planned it.
> 
> Anyway, my main character is a bit over-preoccupied with what people think of her, and this stresses her out. She's in the supermarket late one night, and she sees this couple buying a single pomegranate, and thinks "Who on earth goes out a 10 PM on a Tuesday night just to buy a pomegranate?" And then she realizes that no one else notices or cares, least of all this couple, and it's a bit of a revelation for her that no one is looking at anyone nearly as much as she thinks they are. So as an experiment, she buys her own pomegranate and walks home with it and is amazed to discover that no one notices or cares. It's a freeing thought.
> 
> The pomegranate then goes on to be a source of artistic inspiration for her, as well as a bit of a lucky charm--a reminder not to worry so much. She's been carrying it around with her.
> 
> Which I guess raises the question, how long does a pomegranate last before it goes bad? And what happens when a pomegranate rots?


A fresh pomegranate can last weeks on the shelf without refrigeration...but over the weeks they gradually wizen, losing their roundish shape and becoming more angular. The ridges between the seeds protrude like bones, the gloss fades and the robust red color dulls to weak terra-cotta. 

If you catch them at the right point along this continuum, the seeds are sweeter but perhaps not as juicy.

If you are too late, the jewel-tone seeds turn mushy and a cloudy grey. 

Does everyone know the trick to quickly deseeding a pomegranate without wearing it?


----------



## Sonal

I just knew you'd know, Kim. 

What is the secret to getting the seeds out of a pomegranate? (I know there is a secret, i just have no idea what it is.)


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I just knew you'd know, Kim.
> 
> What is the secret to getting the seeds out of a pomegranate? (I know there is a secret, i just have no idea what it is.)


The trick is to split them open in a large bowl of cold water. You will likely have to start the splitting with a knife to the crown, but once you get a decent purchase on the hide, just go for it - working all the seeds loose with your hands - all under water... You don't wear the spritzing seed juice, the seeds sink and the white pulp floats. When you are done, just pour off the bits of bitter pulp and skin, rinse the seeds and voila - you can eat them with a spoon! 

Much better than when I was a kid. I was sent outside to eat them - with my worst outfit on and it would take me hours. I guess that was one way to keep a kid busy.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Which I guess raises the question, how long does a pomegranate last before it goes bad? And what happens when a pomegranate rots?


Not sure, but it looks like this is another "seedy" story.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> The trick is to split them open in a large bowl of cold water.


Kim I remember placing my daughter in a bath tub when she was younger and having her eat the things. My wife hated them because the juice was worse than ink to get out of stuff. Now I just open them under running water and place the seeds in a bowl for her. The seeds are great in salads for those who have not tried them. My wife never saw one until we were married. She didn't know what they were.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Not sure, but it looks like this is another "seedy" story.


:lmao::lmao:
Yep! and it's a pulp friction thriller too - crown jewels, knives, plunging under water, the red stained clothing......


----------



## Dr.G.

Pomegranate juice, unsweetened and chilled, is the new health drink these days ............. especially for men with prostate problems. I like this juice, but love blueberry juice.


----------



## macdoodle

pomegranate and cranberry juice is really good, ever substituted juice for water in say ... (cranberry )muffins, or plain golden or white cake? It isn't half bad if you are adding fruit to the mix or icing.... 

I may just try it in those raisin bran muffins I make once in awhile, didn't think of it before....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> pomegranate and cranberry juice is really good, ever substituted juice for water in say ... (cranberry )muffins, or plain golden or white cake? It isn't half bad if you are adding fruit to the mix or icing....
> 
> I may just try it in those raisin bran muffins I make once in awhile, didn't think of it before....


Sounds like interesting combinations, Leslie.


----------



## macdoodle

Here is some fun for everyone!! 

Holiday recipes, Christmas activities, Christmas stories and more!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Passing the "talking stick" over to whomever is to the west of me and who is still up and about tonight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

macdoodle said:


> How painful is this epitaph, how loud it's voice , how shameful the message ...


How awful ...



Sonal said:


> Everyone is creative... we're all just differently creative.
> 
> The pomegranate bit is one of those strange things that happen when you are writing unplanned... there's no way I could planned it.
> 
> Anyway, my main character is a bit over-preoccupied with what people think of her, and this stresses her out. She's in the supermarket late one night, and she sees this couple buying a single pomegranate, and thinks "Who on earth goes out a 10 PM on a Tuesday night just to buy a pomegranate?" And then she realizes that no one else notices or cares, least of all this couple, and it's a bit of a revelation for her that no one is looking at anyone nearly as much as she thinks they are. So as an experiment, she buys her own pomegranate and walks home with it and is amazed to discover that no one notices or cares. It's a freeing thought.
> 
> The pomegranate then goes on to be a source of artistic inspiration for her, as well as a bit of a lucky charm--a reminder not to worry so much. She's been carrying it around with her.
> 
> Which I guess raises the question, how long does a pomegranate last before it goes bad? And what happens when a pomegranate rots?


Thanks for the explanation; I was thinking it was some bizarre fantasy chapter (e.g. the pomegranate was sentient or something ... I think I need to add some more sober genres to my current reading list, eh? )

As for pomegranates going bad, I've found they generally just dry up into something that could quite effectively concuss somebody.

And about creativity: I started my peer teaching session in class ... only to discover that I had omitted to print off copies of the fill-in-the-blank exercise I wanted to use.  Thoroughly rattled, I was going to just end my session early and take my lumps (session must be as close to 25 minutes as you can make it; the prof doesn't mind you falling a couple of minutes short but I suspect anything over 5 minutes will cost you marks). I started handing something else out and one member of my study group was hissing, "WRITE IT ON THE BOARD! WRITE IT ON THE BOARD!!" Really saved my bacon. I owe her something tasty from Starbucks for that. 



Rps said:


> Not sure, but it looks like this is another "seedy" story.





KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> Yep! and it's a pulp friction thriller too - crown jewels, knives, plunging under water, the red stained clothing......


*AaaaAaUUgggghhhHH ...*


----------



## macdoodle

ComputerIdiot said:


> *AaaaAaUUgggghhhHH ...*


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap: We have lots of ' pun-tificators' here tonight! Such fun :lmao:


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Does everyone know the trick to quickly deseeding a pomegranate without wearing it?


Found this video. 
Poor fruit or maybe it likes it. It's not complaining. 

Deseeding trick


----------



## friend

Good morning all ye good people. 

Time for us on this side of the puddle
to get going with all chores of November 18.

I'm going to have a go at the friggin´song that I failed at
putting vocals on yesterday.
Don't really fancy doing it. It's my music alright, but I it's
my take on_ I Tell My Ma _, the famous tune, so there are
soooooo many word and sooooo little room to house them all.
I only have my self to blame. 
Molle likes it though, so I get it to work like always.

Se ye later, have a good nights sleep.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> thought you should all be aware of this, it may not be happening in your area, but it could, it did happen to me last year, only once and when I went back the next day I was given my' cash back' I have shopped at this store many times since and this has never been a problem, I like to think it was just an isolated error... and the person is still working there. but it is good to be aware....


Worrying indeed. 

It is alway a good idea to check the receipt.
Sometimes I have noticed that the retailer have forgot to reg. a discount
in the system and it will of course not show up and we lose the saving. 
I have noticed that this is not uncommon at all, as well as fx. 
buying 3 and paying for 4, which has also happen to me a few times.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and the rest sure to follow. Just finished uploading mybirdie.ca and am now off to compose tomorrow's edition. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Camán and Don. I shall put on the tea and coffee for the others, and start making an "Over the Hump Day" breakfast for any and all who hunger and thirst.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up tomorrow's edition of mybirdie.ca.

Today is day three of the great sauerkraut making caper. Monday we went out and bought 500 pounds of cabbage, 100 pounds of onions, 10 pounds of salt and some pickling spices. Then we moved my 4 x 4 out of my heated garage and set up saw horses and a sheet of plywood to make a table. An old Ukrainian friend, his son-in-law and myself do this every other year. The old guy is getting pretty frail health wise, so for the first time, he is giving us the recipe so we can make it when he is gone.

The evening didn't begin well when the son in law was coring a head of cabbage with a very sharp knife and slipped, cutting the web between his thumb and first finger. It was off the the doc for stitches. Luckily we know the doc and he did it without benefit of freezing at his clinic and Doug was back on the job in about twenty minutes.

We got five bags of cabbage shredded, along with one bag of onions and five pounds of salt into the 45 gallon barrel by about 8:00 last night. We resume shredding and packing at 10:00 a.m. this morning.

We always put 10 complete heads in the bottom of the barrel for use in making cabbage rolls as well.

It's a big project, but the results are a beautiful pure white sauerkraut that is firm and crunchy and oh so good! We usually get about 60 two litre jars when we preserve it, this year right around Christmas since it takes that long to ferment at 50 degrees F.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is quite the project. I love sauerkraut, but I am the only one here in my family that likes it, so making our own is not a viable option. Sorry to hear about your son-in-laws injury. Enjoy this treat over Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that is quite the project. I love sauerkraut, but I am the only one here in my family that likes it, so making our own is not a viable option. Sorry to hear about your son-in-laws injury. Enjoy this treat over Christmas.


Not MY son-in-law, Marc. I don't have one. Yet.

'Twas the old timer's son-in-law.

The old boy BTW is one tough old bird. He is 79 and last year had 16" of his lower intestine removed due to cancer. He now has prostate cancer, is a diabetic, and has a pace maker due to a heart condition, yet there he was on Monday with me unloading 50 pound bags of cabbage. Mind you, I was taking 90% of the weight intentionally, but he thought he was helping.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

My mother used to cook up a pot of saurekraut and hocks! Did any of you guys have hocks with it?


----------



## ComputerIdiot

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao::clap: We have lots of ' pun-tificators' here tonight! Such fun :lmao:


Double that *AaaaAaUUgggghhhHH ...* :lmao:



SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished up tomorrow's edition of mybirdie.ca.
> 
> Today is day three of the great sauerkraut making caper. Monday we went out and bought 500 pounds of cabbage, 100 pounds of onions, 10 pounds of salt and some pickling spices. Then we moved my 4 x 4 out of my heated garage and set up saw horses and a sheet of plywood to make a table. An old Ukrainian friend, his son-in-law and myself do this every other year. The old guy is getting pretty frail health wise, so for the first time, he is giving us the recipe so we can make it when he is gone.
> 
> The evening didn't begin well when the son in law was coring a head of cabbage with a very sharp knife and slipped, cutting the web between his thumb and first finger. It was off the the doc for stitches. Luckily we know the doc and he did it without benefit of freezing at his clinic and Doug was back on the job in about twenty minutes.
> 
> We got five bags of cabbage shredded, along with one bag of onions and five pounds of salt into the 45 gallon barrel by about 8:00 last night. We resume shredding and packing at 10:00 a.m. this morning.
> 
> We always put 10 complete heads in the bottom of the barrel for use in making cabbage rolls as well.
> 
> It's a big project, but the results are a beautiful pure white sauerkraut that is firm and crunchy and oh so good! We usually get about 60 two litre jars when we preserve it, this year right around Christmas since it takes that long to ferment at 50 degrees F.


Ow ow ow ... that sounds horribly painful.

But the end result sounds worth it. I bought a small plastic bag of homemade sauerkraut during my last foray at the local market and am eating it with sausages (bought at the supermarket, alas, not at the market). It's very good.



sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> My mother used to cook up a pot of saurekraut and hocks! Did any of you guys have hocks with it?


I've never tried hocks. Do you cook them in the sauerkraut?

Marc, I'll be right over for some OtH Day breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not MY son-in-law, Marc. I don't have one. Yet.
> 
> 'Twas the old timer's son-in-law.
> 
> The old boy BTW is one tough old bird. He is 79 and last year had 16" of his lower intestine removed due to cancer. He now has prostate cancer, is a diabetic, and has a pace maker due to a heart condition, yet there he was on Monday with me unloading 50 pound bags of cabbage. Mind you, I was taking 90% of the weight intentionally, but he thought he was helping.


"An old Ukrainian friend, his son-in-law and myself do this every other year." Ooops, once again.  Maybe I should stop listing to Pink Floyd on iTunes and get back to serious grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon and Mona. With all of my miscues this morning, make sure that I remembered to turn on the coffee maker. Merci.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Mona!

I actually can't remember how my mother cooked them. I think Kim or RP probably has that answer! Whoo hoo... where are you Kim and Rp????


----------



## SINC

ComputerIdiot said:


> I've never tried hocks. Do you cook them in the sauerkraut?


Oh man Mona, you don't know what you're missing. Buy a couple of hocks and get a big can of sauerkraut (It's cheaper in a can), then use the recipe below. So simple it's stupid. I like to put a bit of uncooked sauerkraut on top of them on the plate so it retains it's crunch along with the cooked stuff mixed in with the hocks.

Here is how:

PORK HOCKS AND SAUERKRAUT

1 or 2 pork hocks
2 c. sauerkraut
1 c. plus sauerkraut juice and water
1 medium to large onion
Celery seed (Celery salt can be used too)

Place pork hocks in 2 to 3 quart casserole dish. Cover with sauerkraut. Add juice and water. Put sliced onions on top and sprinkle with celery seed. Cover dish tightly and bake at 350 degrees for 3 to 4 hours. Serve with sharp mustard and horseradish.

YUM!

If you have never done this before, don't be turned off by the hocks. The skin produces a lot of fat, but most will stay in the dish. Just remove the skin and pull apart the meat with a fork. It ain't pretty, but it IS delicious.


----------



## sharonmac09

So my mother cooked it in the oven! Okay doke. The meat IS DEEElicious and so tender!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> Oh man Mona, you don't know what you're missing. Buy a couple of hocks and get a big can of sauerkraut (It's cheaper in a can), then use the recipe below. So simple it's stupid. I like to put a bit of uncooked sauerkraut on top of them on the plate so it retains it's crunch along with the cooked stuff mixed in with the hocks.
> 
> Here is how:
> 
> PORK HOCKS AND SAUERKRAUT
> 
> 1 or 2 pork hocks
> 2 c. sauerkraut
> 1 c. plus sauerkraut juice and water
> 1 medium to large onion
> Celery seed (Celery salt can be used too)
> 
> Place pork hocks in 2 to 3 quart casserole dish. Cover with sauerkraut. Add juice and water. Put sliced onions on top and sprinkle with celery seed. Cover dish tightly and bake at 350 degrees for 3 to 4 hours. Serve with sharp mustard and horseradish.
> 
> YUM!
> 
> If you have never done this before, don't be turned off by the hocks. The skin produces a lot of fat, but most will stay in the dish. Just remove the skin and pull apart the meat with a fork. It ain't pretty, but it IS delicious.


Thanks, Don, I will give it a try ... sometime this week is grocery day so it's the perfect opportunity!

As for "not pretty" ... when my brother was in university he and his roommates once bought and cooked a beef heart. Now _that's_ not pretty ... XX)


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!
Thanks for Breakfast Marc! Woot!



friend said:


> Found this video.
> Poor fruit or maybe it likes it. It's not complaining.
> 
> Deseeding trick


Interesting Caman, thanks - I'll have to try it!.. Looks even more efficient than the under-water method. 




sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> My mother used to cook up a pot of saurekraut and hocks! Did any of you guys have hocks with it?


Oh - yeah! I love Pork hocks - didn't think many people did - but it seems there are a few fans here in the Shang. Yes, they are as simple to cook as Don explained. 

Speaking of Don - I'm off to check out SAP in a few.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Mona!
> 
> I actually can't remember how my mother cooked them. I think Kim or RP probably has that answer! Whoo hoo... where are you Kim and Rp????


Hello Sharon and all: I've am in the middle of a course on Lit Reviews at StX so that has been interesting. Noticed some new recipes here. Not much of a pork eater, bacon accepted and only when on a tomato sandwich, my wife never touches the stuff. However the "white meat" is probably the most eaten meat in the world ... cheap to, so nice you can pig out without going into hock for it.......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> However the "white meat" is probably the most eaten meat in the world ... cheap to, so nice you can pig out without going into hock for it.......


*groans*


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> *groans*


I know you find puns boar-ing!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I know you find puns boar-ing!


What a pair of HAMS!


Sonal! How many words???


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> What a pair of HAMS!
> 
> 
> Sonal! How many words???


Morning Kim. Don's just ribbing me!, I thought I would have gotten a good roasting over that last one!


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> What a pair of HAMS!
> 
> Sonal! How many words???


I will never be able to complete in a punning contest here... you guys go the whole hog on the puns.

I'm at 34,000 and change.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> I will never be able to complete in a punning contest here... you guys go the whole hog on the puns.
> 
> I'm at 34,000 and change.


Excellent progress Sonal! I doubt that I could do that in such a short period of time, great work. 

As for puns, it's just a "braise -'nd" attempt at humour.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sonal said:


> I will never be able to complete in a punning contest here... you guys go the whole hog on the puns.
> 
> I'm at 34,000 and change.


I, too, don't think I can compete in this contest either! Geez, what a bunch of rib ticklers!


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Excellent progress Sonal! I doubt that I could do that in such a short period of time, great work.
> 
> As for puns, it's just a "braise -'nd" attempt at humour.


'Great work' might be pushing it. I suspect that when I come to edit, I'll find that I'm trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> 'Great work' might be pushing it. I suspect that when I come to edit, I'll find that I'm trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


That's just sow bad.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I will never be able to complete in a punning contest here... you guys go the whole hog on the puns.
> 
> I'm at 34,000 and change.


Woot! Keep that Sonal train steaming along!

And as for the rest of you...
I never sow sausage a thing! You all certainly have your creative chops down this morning!


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Woot! Keep that Sonal train steaming along!
> 
> And as for the rest of you...
> I never sow sausage a thing! You all certainly have your creative chops down this morning!


The creative energy certainly is 'cracklin' today.


----------



## SINC

And to think it all started with that recipe for bacon the hocks in the oven.


----------



## KC4

ComputerIdiot said:


> As for pomegranates going bad, I've found they generally just dry up into something that could quite effectively concuss somebody.


:lmao::lmao:
Mona, I'm STILL chuckling at this line and the visual imagery caused by it. Conjures up a Monty Python type scene where someone launches a dried up pomegranate at someone else's head and knocks them out cold. 

Imagine trying to explain that in the hospital, "Yes, Doctor, he was badly beaned by a pomegranate! ...No. No...that's not blood."


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that is quite the project. I love sauerkraut, but I am the only one here in my family that likes it, so making our own is not a viable option. Sorry to hear about your son-in-laws injury. Enjoy this treat over Christmas.


Hi Marc,
You should be able to get the Tannacook Sauerkraut From the Tannacook Island, 
I have been told it is the best ever made... I don't care for it so couldn't say from experience, but I do know people who have gone to this island specifically for this item... 
I heard it was being sold in stores.... (comes in small bags I think, so would be enough for your personal consumption ....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. With all of this talk about sauerkraut, I am longing for a Nathan's hot dog ............. like the ones I used to get at Coney Island.


----------



## Dr.G.

Memorial University just got a new president. He is from Alberta ............

"A new president has been named for Memorial University of Newfoundland.

Education officials announced Wednesday that Gary Kachanoski, a former vice president of research at the University of Alberta, has been named to the job."


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

ComputerIdiot said:


> Thanks, Don, I will give it a try ... sometime this week is grocery day so it's the perfect opportunity!
> 
> As for "not pretty" ... when my brother was in university he and his roommates once bought and cooked a beef heart. Now _that's_ not pretty ... XX)


when I cook Beef Heart, I stuff it with a bread dressing, (like Turkey) and roast it in the oven in a bit of water... it makes a great base for gravy , add some beef cubes make flour /butter rue, add juices and serve, slice like a roast, amazing how ''beefy' it is, inexpensive, and very healthy too!! Mashed / roasted potatoes, yorkshire pudding, and mixed veggies ... makes a perfect meal.... :love2:


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> when I cook Beef Heart, I stuff it with a bread dressing, (like Turkey) and roast it in the oven in a bit of water... it makes a great base for gravy , add some beef cubes make flour /butter rue, add juices and serve, slice like a roast, amazing how ''beefy' it is, inexpensive, and very healthy too!! Mashed / roasted potatoes, yorkshire pudding, and mixed veggies ... makes a perfect meal.... :love2:


I love beef heart, but alas I cannot have it. I also question the "healthy" bit. My cardiologist specifically prohibited me from eating ANY kind of organ meat. He told me it is full of cholesterol and to stay away from it.

Sadly, I love liver and onions and kidney pie too.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Memorial University just got a new president. He is from Alberta ............
> 
> "A new president has been named for Memorial University of Newfoundland.
> 
> Education officials announced Wednesday that Gary Kachanoski, a former vice president of research at the University of Alberta, has been named to the job."


U of A is very well respected - Here's hoping that his appointment at Memorial is a continuing success. 


MazterCBlazter said:


> Pepto Bismol ice cream​


Yeah Garrett- we might need that after all this talk of food and injuries!

How is the video making going? I was just visiting Soloflex Forever and didn't see it.


----------



## friend

Morning all. 
(though evening here)

I'm at laughing my self silly. 
I read this: _"A new president has been named for Memorial University of Newfoundland."/I]

Picture this. I had not scrolled down all the way, 
so I only see a wee, small bit of the picture below and thus looking at it from the corner of my eye thinking that is was a picture of the new president, right. 
A wee bit red-ish scalp here, but I though: well, skin condition or something.
Then I scroll down and lo and behold, it a dollop of ice cream!!!!!
:lmao::lmao:_


----------



## sharonmac09

friend said:


> Morning all.
> (though evening here)
> 
> I'm at laughing my self silly.
> I read this: _"A new president has been named for Memorial University of Newfoundland."/I]
> 
> Picture this. I had not scrolled down all the way,
> so I only see a wee, small bit of the picture below and thus looking at it from the corner of my eye thinking that is was a picture of the new president, right.
> A wee bit red-ish scalp here, but I though: well, skin condition or something.
> Then I scroll down and lo and behold, it a dollop of ice cream!!!!!
> :lmao::lmao:_


_

:lmao::lmao: Garett must have did some preparation for the timing of his posting!_


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning all.
> (though evening here)
> 
> I'm at laughing my self silly.
> I read this: _"A new president has been named for Memorial University of Newfoundland."/I]
> 
> Picture this. I had not scrolled down all the way,
> so I only see a wee, small bit of the picture below and thus looking at it from the corner of my eye thinking that is was a picture of the new president, right.
> A wee bit red-ish scalp here, but I though: well, skin condition or something.
> Then I scroll down and lo and behold, it a dollop of ice cream!!!!!
> :lmao::lmao:_


_

Afternoon, Camen. No, we actually got a good person for the position. He was born in Dauphin, Manitoba, and raised in Saskatchewan, and is coming to us from the Univ. of Alberta in Edmonton. He shall be used to the cold weather .............. but not our winter snow, which is why they are starting him on July 1st, rather than the expected Jan. 1st._


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I love beef heart, but alas I cannot have it. I also question the "healthy" bit. My cardiologist specifically prohibited me from eating ANY kind of organ meat. He told me it is full of cholesterol and to stay away from it.
> 
> Sadly, I love liver and onions and kidney pie too.


there are lots of healthy stuff in organ meats, I am not a meat eater per se but once or twice a year I will break down and eat some beef, (my neighbour raises Black Angus, she sometimes brings me meat from the 'private' reserve ... (no drugs) this I can tolerate, but any from the store makes me very ill.... I think the beef on the market today in any form is more dangerous than an occasional heart, or liver,( liver and onions is the best!!!:clap

I wouldn't eat it every day for sure, but it is more of a wee treat ... everything in moderation and you should be fine ....


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Eh Garret.
I clicked on your KIVA link.
I'm at cooking dinner so I only had time to read a wee bit.
It seam like a good project. 
I'm going to have a closer look later.
Might be something for the charity part that I raise through my music.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"U of A is very well respected - Here's hoping that his appointment at Memorial is a continuing success. " Let's hope so, Kim. He seems like a good person for the job. We shall see.

All this talk about liver and onions (one of my faves) is getting me hungry.


----------



## Rps

MazterCBlazter said:


> It may take a while to produce it.
> 
> When I upgraded my Mac to OS 10.5, I got out the olde software and it won't run on it at all. My old versions of iPhoto won't even run
> 
> I am probably going to have to bite the bullet, get a 27" iMac with a bunch of RAM and buy all brand new software. My credit card shudders at the thought....
> 
> So for the time being, I uploaded a Soloflex commercial onto youtube that no one else has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Soloflex is a gas​


Interesting video, suitable, I'm sure, for anyone with "ass-perations" of being a weight lifter.......


----------



## Dr.G.

I am thinking of getting a statue of Seabiscuit for in front of the Cafe. While we don't sell horse meat, we have been having some success with our Sonal Special and Seabiscuit Scones. 

CBC News - Calgary - Alberta rancher funds Seabiscuit statue


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received the estimate for the life size statue of Seabiscuit. I am going to have to raise the price of our tea and coffee to cover the cost of this monument. Maybe I should not have suggested it be made from solid gold ................ since gold just hit a record $1,151 US an ounce today. 

Oh well, it's just money ................ your money. So, keep drinking tea and coffee and having some throughout the day. Luckily, all the profits from selling food goes to more relevant things, like food banks and school breakfast/lunch programs.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I am thinking of getting a statue of Seabiscuit for in front of the Cafe. While we don't sell horse meat, we have been having some success with our Sonal Special and Seabiscuit Scones.
> 
> CBC News - Calgary - Alberta rancher funds Seabiscuit statue


Seabiscuit Scones... is that like hard tack?
Hardtack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Seabiscuit Scones... is that like hard tack?
> Hardtack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Good Lord, No!!!! These are like the scones that were presented to Prince Charles when he was here in St.John's. 

Hardtack is what the Union soldiers had during the US Civil War.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is getting close to 4PM so I am thinking of brewing a fresh pot of Sonal Special since the Sonal Special Scones shall just be coming out of the oven. Anyone interested???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Just received the estimate for the life size statue of Seabiscuit. I am going to have to raise the price of our tea and coffee to cover the cost of this monument. Maybe I should not have suggested it be made from solid gold ................ since gold just hit a record $1,151 US an ounce today.


You could always save costs by making it out of sea biscuits. :lmao: :lmao:



Dr.G. said:


> It is getting close to 4PM so I am thinking of brewing a fresh pot of Sonal Special since the Sonal Special Scones shall just be coming out of the oven. Anyone interested???


Ah, tea time. My favourite part of the day. A cup would be lovely.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> It is getting close to 4PM so I am thinking of brewing a fresh pot of Sonal Special since the Sonal Special Scones shall just be coming out of the oven. Anyone interested???


Beat you to it. 
I'm making a late dinner for the family.
Home made pea soup and spice rolls. 
(cinnemonroll, but with various spices and herbs instead)
Saved some dough, so they _are_ actually getting cinnemonrolls for afters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You could always save costs by making it out of sea biscuits. :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, tea time. My favourite part of the day. A cup would be lovely.


Coming right up, Sonal. Of course, your cup and scones are on the house. Enjoy, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Beat you to it.
> I'm making a late dinner for the family.
> Home made pea soup and spice rolls.
> (cinnemonroll, but with various spice instead)
> Saved some dough, so they _are_ actually getting cinnemonrolls for afters.


Sounds good. Maybe we could get you as a part-time chef for The Cafe Chez Marc. We are always looking for good help, ever since Chef Pierre left in a salary dispute. His position is still available, along with his salary of $381,912.88, plus health and retirement benefits. Interested???


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds good. Maybe we could get you as a part-time chef for The Cafe Chez Marc. We are always looking for good help, ever since Chef Pierre left in a salary dispute. His position is still available, along with his salary of $381,912.88, plus health and retirement benefits. Interested???


Money?
Big money?
Give me, give me, give me .... :clap:

Ah, hmmmm. 
I mean, that sounds nice. 
I'm a reliable worker. 
As long as there is no spelling qualification required it's all good.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> It is getting close to 4PM so I am thinking of brewing a fresh pot of Sonal Special since the Sonal Special Scones shall just be coming out of the oven. Anyone interested???


Ahhh, some wonderful Scones, I will have to bring the homemade (no preservatives) strawberry jam, and one I make a lot that always has a line up Strawberry /Banana Jam
(it doesn't last very long once the neighbors get wind of it!) :lmao:
anyway, Jams and of course, Clotted Cream.... Mmm Mmm Good!! :clap:

And a cuppa please...


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Money?
> Big money?
> Give me, give me, give me .... :clap:
> 
> Ah, hmmmm.
> I mean, that sounds nice.
> I'm a reliable worker.
> As long as there is no spelling qualification required it's all good.


For immigration purposes, you might have to change your name to Conan, the Bagel-maker. And, as I told Chef Pierre, who left because I would not provide profit-sharing, since all profits go to food banks and hungry children, the salary is capped, and only has a COLA clause.

As for spelling, in that I am learning disabled in spelling, we hire people for that task. Still interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Ahhh, some wonderful Scones, I will have to bring the homemade (no preservatives) strawberry jam, and one I make a lot that always has a line up Strawberry /Banana Jam
> (it doesn't last very long once the neighbors get wind of it!) :lmao:
> anyway, Jams and of course, Clotted Cream.... Mmm Mmm Good!! :clap:
> 
> And a cuppa please...


Scones and tea coming right up, Leslie.


----------



## macdoodle

I can smell them already!! Thanks a bunch... (I hope your wife appreciates your culinary expertise as much as we do!)


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in --

(CNN) - "Hollywood is getting behind Dr. G's effort to build a solid gold replic of the horse, Seasbiscuit, with a party Wednesday night in Los Angeles.

The fundraiser at Sandy Galin's house in Bel Air is co-hosted by Kate Capshaw and Steven Spielberg, Jeffrey and Marilyn Katzenberg, Diane von Furstenburg and Barry Diller, David Geffen, and Larry Ellison among others. Galin is a top Hollywood talent manager.

The expected donation for Wednesday night's event? $25,000 for a sponsorship group, $10,000 for an couple and $5,000 for an individual."

Sadly, I have a meeting this Wed. night (The Royal Astronomical Society of Canada) and can't make it out to LA in time. Would anyone like to go in my place instead? It's free, and the Doxie Express private jet will take you there in style.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> For immigration purposes, you might have to change your name to Conan, the Bagel-maker. And, as I told Chef Pierre, who left because I would not provide profit-sharing, since all profits go to food banks and hungry children, the salary is capped, and only has a COLA clause.
> 
> As for spelling, in that I am learning disabled in spelling, we hire people for that task. Still interested?


Vlery. 

How about Cronos, the timeless bagels-inventor. 
"You will crave another bagel in no time".
"Yum bagels. This time and every time."


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Vlery.
> 
> How about Cronos, the timeless bagels-inventor.
> "You will crave another bagel in no time".
> "Yum bagels. This time and every time."


We already have a person like that -- Kronos, The God of Boundless Bagels, Time and of the Cycles. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I can smell them already!! Thanks a bunch... (I hope your wife appreciates your culinary expertise as much as we do!)


Leslie, you do NOT want to eat anything I bake. Now, stir fry meals are my specialty.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, you do NOT want to eat anything I bake. Now, stir fry meals are my specialty.


I love stir fry the best, I sometimes use noodles and sometimes rice.... etc etc etc!:lmao:

One question Dr G, I went to my local grocery and the only Kosher Salt I could find was made by Windsor... I have never seen it packaged commercial like ... I used to get mine from the health stores, and they were in marked brown type bags, or white like the sugar bags. Is this truly Kosher? I know it says it is for the holidays, but wondering what brand/label you use, in Montreal it was never a problem finding it, but even there I never saw a commercial company brand name .... is there a difference that you know of..?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I love stir fry the best, I sometimes use noodles and sometimes rice.... etc etc etc!:lmao:
> 
> One question Dr G, I went to my local grocery and the only Kosher Salt I could find was made by Windsor... I have never seen it packaged commercial like ... I used to get mine from the health stores, and they were in marked brown type bags, or white like the sugar bags. Is this truly Kosher? I know it says it is for the holidays, but wondering what brand/label you use, in Montreal it was never a problem finding it, but even there I never saw a commercial company brand name .... is there a difference that you know of..?


I would have to check the brand, but if it says "Kosher for Passover", you have the genuine thing, be it salt or wine or juice or ............ whatever. You may not use that phrase unless it is true.


----------



## macdoodle

I shall check again, I am sure it said Kosher for holidays, and that made me put it back... strangely it 'didn't feel right' 

I can wait to go to a deli in the city somewhere, when I make my 'non vinegar' dills, I want the proper stuff, and Kosher Salt is a must .... !


----------



## friend

The French cheated and stole our World Cup place. XX)
(footboll South Africa 2010)
It was handboll, it was!
I'm going to bed. 
Nite. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> The French cheated and stole our World Cup place. XX)
> (footboll South Africa 2010)
> It was handboll, it was!
> I'm going to bed.
> Nite. :-(


"Thou ancient, thou free" ............... "For Sweden – With the Times" .................. let's fight on down the field for the old "ljust mellanblå" and "guldgult" .

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "Thou ancient, thou free" ............... "For Sweden – With the Times" .................. let's fight on down the field for the old "ljust mellanblå" and "guldgult" .
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Oh no no. 
Ireland played France. 
It was a swede though, Martin Hansson the referee, that made a big misstake.
Thierry pass the ball to Gallas who scored the winning goal. :-(
But it was handball on Thierry before he made the pass. :yikes:
Hansson missed it, the nincompoop. tptptptp

Lousy swede, he's been bad on many occasions before. 
And this time ..... grrrrrrr! 

Now, off to bed I go.

Nite


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh no no.
> Ireland played France.
> It was a swede though, Martin Hansson the referee, that made a big misstake.
> Thierry pass the ball to Gallas who scored the winning goal. :-(
> But it was handball on Thierry before he made the pass. :yikes:
> Hansson missed it, the nincompoop. tptptptp
> 
> Lousy swede, he's been bad on many occasions before.
> And this time ..... grrrrrrr!
> 
> Now, off to bed I go.
> 
> Nite


Mea culpa.

YouTube - Put 'Em Under Pressure - Italia '90

YouTube - irish football song, the game

YouTube - Ireland Anthem In Stuttgard, Cool

YouTube - The Republic of Ireland National Anthem


----------



## macdoodle

Nite Caman, sleep well..... :yawn:


----------



## macdoodle

This is quite amazing information..... YouTube - Did You Know?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> This is quite amazing information..... YouTube - Did You Know?


I saw this earlier in the year and have shown it to my students for a critical discussion. The facts are amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another early day tomorrow, so I shall call it a night now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Rejoin us soon to let us know how you are making out these days. You are missed. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

I'm still pissed off. 

Just have a look at this.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

Good morning all of ye good people. 

No one related to Thierry Henry I hope.

Now I will have a cup of coffee to calm down.

"Why can't the French play tennis?
They are all racket and no balls."


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. I guess since I am the first here on this side of the pond, I will put on the day after Hump Day brekkie. Help yourself to the blueberry pancakes and assorted toppings as well as the hot tea or coffee.


----------



## SINC

Camán I tried to have a look at the video you posted, but alas it has been taken down as you can see below:


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning sleepy heads! Wakey wakey! 

Caman, the video is blocked due to copyright. I downloaded another one for you. There is definitely a hand ball there! No doubt about it! 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning! Blueberry pancakes! Yummyyyyy! With real maple syrup too?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Love blueberry pancakes. On my third helping now. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Camán and Sharon. I have to admit that I am not much of a soccer fan, but I shall share in your pain for dear old Erin.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you this morning? How is the writing coming along? As I first said many moons ago, "Keep the faith ..... and write on, Sister Sonal. Right on."


----------



## friend

Morning Marc, Don, Sharron and Sonal.
Hope ye are having a grand day.

Strange this.
Here we are fast approaching evening.

Been recording a wee bit.
Worked better then Tuesday, but still not as well as I would have liked.
Maybe I'll nail it tomorrow, so I can go on to the next song.
It's quite mild for this time of year, but I'm not complaining.
I like snow, but only on postcards and maybe a wee, small bit a few days at X-mas.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Camán and Sharon. I have to admit that I am not much of a soccer fan, but I shall share in your pain for dear old Erin.


Good morning all: Sorry, but as a Buffalo Sabres fan with a long memory and holding a grudge, I've have enough whine to build quite a nice cellar. Caman, my team lost the final in overtime with the winning goal clear in violation of the rules.

Now that was a loss!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,



SINC said:


> Good morning everyone. I guess since I am the first here on this side of the pond, I will put on the day after Hump Day brekkie. Help yourself to the blueberry pancakes and assorted toppings as well as the hot tea or coffee.


Thanks Don! I :love2::love2::love2: Blueberry pancakes....off to check out SAP soon.



Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Good Morning Sonal...How's the train rollin' today? ANy ETA to your final station?



friend said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Sharron and Sonal.
> Hope ye are having a grand day.
> 
> Strange this.
> Here we are fast approaching evening.
> 
> Been recording a wee bit.
> Worked better then Tuesday, but still not as well as I would have liked.
> Maybe I'll nail it tomorrow, so I can go on to the next song.
> It's quite mild for this time of year, but I'm not complaining.
> I like snow, but only on postcards and maybe a wee, small bit a few days at X-mas.


Good luck in the Studio Caman...Hope you are able to lay down some keeper tracks. When I was much younger I spent many a night in the recording studio (We could never afford studio time during daylight hours:lmao and sometimes when a song just wasn't coming together, the best thing we could do would be to take a short break, and then run through another piece that we had all been previously successful with...find our groove again...and then return to the problem piece....Most times, it worked like a charm. 

Interesting soccer/football/futbol (which one? ) video - Looked like a blatant illegal move to me - but I'm no expert. Our son played at the semi-pro level for a few seasons...but now mostly only for recreation. He used to hold his own self named Soccer Camp for kids in the city - and he enjoyed "semi-idol" status with his 8-15 yr/old groupies... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"I like snow, but only on postcards and maybe a wee, small bit a few days at X-mas. " 

Camen, I have been here in St.John's since the summer of 1977, and there has only been two Christmas mornings when there was no snow on the ground. On one of those Christmas days, we had about 30 cm of snow that evening, and on the other Christmas day we received no snow, but had about 35cm on Boxing Day. On average, there will be about 25-100cm of snow on the ground by Christmas morning. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Sorry, but as a Buffalo Sabres fan with a long memory and holding a grudge, I've have enough whine to build quite a nice cellar. Caman, my team lost the final in overtime with the winning goal clear in violation of the rules.
> 
> Now that was a loss!


Afternoon, Rp. I was able to see the Sabres in their first two seasons at the Buffalo Memorial Auditorium, when I was going to university working on my master's degree from 1970-71. Got to shake Gilbert Perreault's hand and use what little French I had remembered from high school.

I also recall the sixth game of the 1999 Stanley Cup finals, when Dallas Stars winger Brett Hull's "scored" his triple-overtime goal. Hull's skate was clearly visibly in Hasek's crease. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How is Kacey doing these days?


----------



## macdoodle

(Late) Morning All!

Lots of goings on this AM so off to a late start, Thanks for brekkie Don, buit I had oatmel with trail mix boiled in, filling for sure, but I will happily take a coffee this morning....
I sure could use it...:yawn:

the wind kept me up most of the night, and re-awoke me around 5:30 and dozed in fits and starts until 8 .... the wind hasn't calmed much with the dawn..... 

I will take an afternoon kip if I get the shopping done in time ... 

Wishing you all a great day if I don't get back for awhile! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Yes, I have been woken up many times by the winds pounding on the walls of our home. It is as if someone is running against the walls and banging into them with their shoulder.

How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I also recall the sixth game of the 1999 Stanley Cup finals, when Dallas Stars winger Brett Hull's "scored" his triple-overtime goal. Hull's skate was clearly visibly in Hasek's crease. tptptptp


Yup, we was robbed! What was particularly upsetting was the Ref's called that all year ... so consistent it was probably the only rule change that year that was evenly applied .... until the Finals. That's what got Lindy so upset, and I can't blame him.

I honestly believe it was the TV networks in the U.S. who couldn't take the triple OT, which cut into their normal revenues. If it had been an afternoon game, the Sabres would have had the call go the right way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, we was robbed! What was particularly upsetting was the Ref's called that all year ... so consistent it was probably the only rule change that year that was evenly applied .... until the Finals. That's what got Lindy so upset, and I can't blame him.
> 
> I honestly believe it was the TV networks in the U.S. who couldn't take the triple OT, which cut into their normal revenues. If it had been an afternoon game, the Sabres would have had the call go the right way.


Interesting speculation, Rp.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting speculation, Rp.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Good Marc, outside of having to rethink my project, but I'm doing okay. Change is good I guess. I bet you've changed your scope on your projects once or twice in your career .... sooooooooooooooooooooooo, Page Once, Chapter One .... It was a dark and stormy thesis..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good Marc, outside of having to rethink my project, but I'm doing okay. Change is good I guess. I bet you've changed your scope on your projects once or twice in your career .... sooooooooooooooooooooooo, Page Once, Chapter One .... It was a dark and stormy thesis..........


Changed the focus of my master's thesis twice and my doctoral dissertation once. What a pain ................


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. Yes, I have been woken up many times by the winds pounding on the walls of our home. It is as if someone is running against the walls and banging into them with their shoulder.
> 
> How are you today?


Well I am awake, I have been out and must go out again, I am waiting to see if the winds will drop a bit, 6 semi's went off the road day before yesterday, north of here.... 
I don't want to be on the highway until most of 'em have passed.... they may be gone by noon.. 
It is 9:22 right now and so I will bake some bread in case power goes out ... homemade bread is more substantial when it's nasty out! :lmao:

Other than that I am fine, sun is out, and how is your day shaping up?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I will bake some bread in case power goes out ... homemade bread is more substantial when it's nasty out! " A grand idea, Leslie. Save me a slice.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How is Kacey doing these days?


Kacey has been ill with some stomach bug the last couple of days, but is mostly better and back at school today, thanks. 


Rps said:


> Good Marc, outside of having to rethink my project, but I'm doing okay. Change is good I guess. I bet you've changed your scope on your projects once or twice in your career .... sooooooooooooooooooooooo, Page Once, Chapter One .... It was a dark and stormy thesis..........


Ohh Noooo Rp....you are starting all over again??? Uuuuugh...sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Kacey has been ill with some stomach bug the last couple of days, but is mostly better and back at school today, thanks.
> 
> 
> Ohh Noooo Rp....you are starting all over again??? Uuuuugh...sorry to hear about that.


Hi Kim, yup square one! You could say that thesis writing is not necessarily academic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about Kacey, Kim. Give her my best.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Robbed' Irish demand replay with France

This could mean war!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> 'Robbed' Irish demand replay with France
> 
> This could mean war!!!!!!!!!


I guess you could say that game wound some people up to a "ferveur's pitch", de guale of some people!!!!


----------



## sharonmac09

Did anybody hear from Dana? I wonder how she and her boys are doing re H1N1? I hope they are recovering.


----------



## Sonal

Word count is at 36,200+ this morning. It was a good night for writing last night... I'm really happy at how it came out. Mind you, I haven't actually read it over or anything...


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Word count is at 36,200+ this morning. It was a good night for writing last night... I'm really happy at how it came out. Mind you, I haven't actually read it over or anything...


Great work Sonal! You should be proud and are on track by my count to finish prior to the 30th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess you could say that game wound some people up to a "ferveur's pitch", de guale of some people!!!!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Word count is at 36,200+ this morning. It was a good night for writing last night... I'm really happy at how it came out. Mind you, I haven't actually read it over or anything...


Kudos, Sonal. I shall brew a fresh pot of Sonal Special and take some freshly baked scones out of the over. Right on, Sister. Excelsior.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Did anybody hear from Dana? I wonder how she and her boys are doing re H1N1? I hope they are recovering.


No, I don't think she has been online for a few days. I too with her well.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> How's the food in here today?


Afternoon, Garett. All goes well here. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Did anybody hear from Dana? I wonder how she and her boys are doing re H1N1? I hope they are recovering.



As you can see below from the last activity time, she was online on ehMac just three minutes before you made the post above at 11:01 MST:


----------



## Dr.G.

Gone is the red sky and we are in total darkness just now at just before 5PM here in St.John's. Still, sun will be shining through the bedroom window at just after 7AM to wake us all up.


----------



## friend

The days pass like honey on a stick,
licked by a sugar thirsty kid.

Here goes the 19th of November 2009.
Flying past with no concern that it was aging me a wee bit as it travels us goodbye.
It will retire handsomely into the annals of time. 
Leaving me here a tad older, but no wiser, and small bit nearer to gray.
I have to keep walking the path of life, meanwhile it sits its everlasting rest, 
like a rosebud in the buttonhole of Cronos smoking jacket. 
I do not complain. 
No sir, not me. I do not.
I just flutter my banner in the wind.

What might the banner say then so? 
Not much, not much. 
Solely a few carefully sellected words of slight discontent and an incy whincy frustration over a closing decay that will eventually descend upon my wary shoulders. 
Well then, what about the banner and its message?
With the uttermost sensitivity and only hinting at a whiff of smoking guns it states:
"Time you degenerating bastard. Feck off."


----------



## macdoodle

Came across this today..... can you believe it!!


----------



## friend

That is sooo cool Leslie. 
So weird and so wrong. 

I should know.
My da worked for Coca-Cola for over 30 years
and look what it did to me.   :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Came across this today..... can you believe it!!


Luckily, my parents could not afford Coke when I was a kid. It was water or dry skim milk for me back then. Still, I can still recall the taste of a cherry coke made at a local soda fountain near where I grew up. That was a real treat for me back then.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> The days pass like honey on a stick,
> licked by a sugar thirsty kid.
> 
> Here goes the 19th of November 2009.
> Flying past with no concern that it was aging me a wee bit as it travels us goodbye.
> It will retire handsomely into the annals of time.
> Leaving me here a tad older, but no wiser, and small bit nearer to gray.
> I have to keep walking the path of life, meanwhile it sits its everlasting rest,
> like a rosebud in the buttonhole of Cronos smoking jacket.
> I do not complain.
> No sir, not me. I do not.
> I just flutter my banner in the wind.
> 
> What might the banner say then so?
> Not much, not much.
> Solely a few carefully sellected words of slight discontent and an incy whincy frustration over a closing decay that will eventually descend upon my wary shoulders.
> Well then, what about the banner and its message?
> With the uttermost sensitivity and only hinting at a whiff of smoking guns it states:
> "Time you degenerating bastard. Feck off."


:lmao::clap:


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Came across this today..... can you believe it!!


OMG! Talk about false advertising... You should post this in MCB's thread on lies.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Luckily, my parents could not afford Coke when I was a kid. It was water or dry skim milk for me back then. Still, I can still recall the taste of a cherry coke made at a local soda fountain near where I grew up. That was a real treat for me back then.


Golly! THAT is rough Marc...having to drink Skim Milk DRY!  (Just kidding - I know what you mean) 

I've never enjoyed the taste of a cherry cola, although I've tried them many times (with and without booze) ... I think it's the cherry flavor reminding me of cough syrup syndrome again. tptptptp

While living in Texas, I always made sure to have a supply of Dr.Pepper in the fridge....9/10 times, that's what my local visitors wanted to drink. I never touched the stuff.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> :lmao::clap:


Go raibh maith agat. 
(thank you in Gaelic)

Well, this is me like. 
This is why the lads on the Swedish Mac Forum thought I smoke illegal substances.
But I don't even drink. I'm just wired differently. :lmao:

By the way.
Is it possible to use your own smilies here?
I have bucket loads of them, which I use on other forums.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Golly! THAT is rough Marc...having to drink Skim Milk DRY! (Just kidding - I know what you mean)" 

Good one, Kim. Still, when the money was really tight, my mother would water down the skim milk powder and it seemed to be more water than milk. 

Got to thinking about this time in my life and I just logged on to the UNICEF website to make donations of therapeutic milk, high-energy biscuits, water sanitation kits, and various other things. Since my wife once worked for UNICEF, I have a feeling that this gift will mean more to her than the $400 I was going to spend on a brooch and a new scarf for her. These children need these things more than she needs those things. We shall see.

Gifts of Magic | Shop UNICEF Canada


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "
> Got to thinking about this time in my life and I just logged on to the UNICEF website to make a donations of therapeutic milk, high-energy biscuits, water sanitation kits, and various other things. Since my wife once worked for UNICEF, I have a feeling that this gift will mean more to her than the $400 I was going to spend on a brooch and a new scarf. These children need these things more than she needs those things. We shall see.
> 
> Gifts of Magic | Shop UNICEF Canada


Good man yourself.
Well done. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good man yourself.
> Well done. :clap:


Merci, mon ami.

I am tired of giving gifts that people like, but really don't need. This year, we are giving gifts to various organizations that help children, women, senior citizens, et al, rather than gifts of materials. For material things, dozens of cans of good soup will be exchanged for distribution to local food banks. 

Does anyone know an easy way to wrap a can of soup? I would rather just get a big box and bypass wrapping altogether.


----------



## friend

Sitting in my little bedroom, where I mostly sit with my Mac.
Sitting next to the window, we are on the top floor/5th floor,
with a few lovely flowers on the window sill. 
The kids are all asleep now. 
I've lit loads candles and made myself a cup of non-alcoholic glüwien.
Said my evening prayer and will now watch a bit of TV on the net.
Life IS good.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Does anyone know an easy way to wrap a can of soup? I would rather just get a big box and bypass wrapping altogether.


Place in large box.
Wrap the box.

You could individually roll each can in tissue paper, and then twist the ends.


----------



## friend

Good night.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Came across this today..... can you believe it!!


I suppose this was the same lab that did the work-up on how cool, refreshing, and healthful smoking is ... just wonderin'


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami.
> 
> I am tired of giving gifts that people like, but really don't need. This year, we are giving gifts to various organizations that help children, women, senior citizens, et al, rather than gifts of materials. For material things, dozens of cans of good soup will be exchanged for distribution to local food banks.
> 
> Does anyone know an easy way to wrap a can of soup? I would rather just get a big box and bypass wrapping altogether.


Marc, I have a friend who hands out baked potatoes to the homeless during the Christmas holidays. He does this for two reasons: first, wrapped in foil, two potatoes will keep their hands, or feet, warm, second, they can eat them. I thought this was very clever .... he has done this for years.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sitting in my little bedroom, where I mostly sit with my Mac.
> Sitting next to the window, we are on the top floor/5th floor,
> with a few lovely flowers on the window sill.
> The kids are all asleep now.
> I've lit loads candles and made myself a cup of non-alcoholic glüwien.
> Said my evening prayer and will now watch a bit of TV on the net.
> Life IS good.


If glüwien is mulled wine, I have had some, but it was alcoholic. Still, this would be interesting. Good night, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Place in large box.
> Wrap the box.
> 
> You could individually roll each can in tissue paper, and then twist the ends.


Good idea, Sonal, but I think that just a plain box will do for us both since we are going to have to give them out to the various people who come to our door collecting for the various food banks prior to Christmas.

I got my wife a jar of Saskatoon Berry Jam, made on the prairies, and that shall be wrapped in the tissue paper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I have a friend who hands out baked potatoes to the homeless during the Christmas holidays. He does this for two reasons: first, wrapped in foil, two potatoes will keep their hands, or feet, warm, second, they can eat them. I thought this was very clever .... he has done this for years.


Interesting idea, Rp. My wife works for an organization that provides low cost housing for those who would be homeless, so we just contribute to this organization. I donate my clothes, which are in good condition, but which I have gotten too big to wear, to many of the men in this organization. I outfitted a man with some of my good clothes that I won't be able to fit into unless I lose 75 pounds, and he used this outfit to get a full time job. I was thrilled, and so I can just imagine what this man felt.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Banana Test

There is a very, very tall coconut tree and there are 4 animals,

A Lion 
A Chimp 
A Giraffe 
.....AND...
A Squirrel 

They decide to compete to see who is the fastest to get a banana off the tree.

Who do you guess will win?


Your answer will reflect your personality.


So think carefully . . ..
Try and answer within 30 seconds. Got your answer?


Now scroll down to see the analysis.


:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:





If your answer is:

Lion = you're dull.
Chimpanzee = you're dense.
Giraffe = you're a complete moron.
Squirrel = you're hopeless.





A COCONUT TREE DOESN'T HAVE BANANAS.



Obviously you're stressed and overworked.
You should take some time off and relax 


This was sent to me by my god daughter who now owns one of our pups, Buzz. She is 10.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, BTW the first time I heard the story with the question you posed some 10 years ago, the initial statement ID'd the tree as Palm tree, not a coconut tree. It presumed that an alert person would know that Palm trees grow coconuts, not bananas.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Got to thinking about this time in my life and I just logged on to the UNICEF website to make donations of therapeutic milk, high-energy biscuits, water sanitation kits, and various other things. Since my wife once worked for UNICEF, I have a feeling that this gift will mean more to her than the $400 I was going to spend on a brooch and a new scarf for her. These children need these things more than she needs those things. We shall see.
> 
> Gifts of Magic | Shop UNICEF Canada


Awesome! Woot! I like those kinds of gifts too!


Dr.G. said:


> I am tired of giving gifts that people like, but really don't need. This year, we are giving gifts to various organizations that help children, women, senior citizens, et al, rather than gifts of materials. For material things, dozens of cans of good soup will be exchanged for distribution to local food banks.
> 
> Does anyone know an easy way to wrap a can of soup? I would rather just get a big box and bypass wrapping altogether.


Us too. We've started to give charitable gifts in the recipients names. Last year we gave the gifts of goats, chickens, a cow etc....and these were appreciated by the ones that we gave the gifts in their name ....BUT, we learned afterward that there may be negative impacts on the impoverished communities/families of the sudden gift of livestock... (you think these would be thoroughly thought out by the likes of Oxfam, but...) ....
....so this year...maybe some more research is required, or maybe a change....
I was wondering about KIVA gift certificates?


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Place in large box.
> Wrap the box.
> 
> You could individually roll each can in tissue paper, and then twist the ends.



Or just stick a bow on the top (which then can be reused) and be done. No muss, no fuss, no waste.


----------



## friend

Good morning lads. 

Still dark here and we are closing in on x-mas.
Time passes quickly, as if it was paid by the pound.
It was summer just days ago, wasn't it.
Well, well. That how it goes like. 
Its all good anyway.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and everyone else. Am up early working on mybirdie.ca so am off to complete tomorrow's edition. Today's version has just been uploaded. Be back later for brekkie. Coffee will do for now.


----------



## friend

Morning Don.

Well I'm off then.
Taking Liam to playschool and then a wee trip to the studio.
I have a stomach bug or it might be a side effect of the H1N1 vaccine,
so I'm not the elaborate nightingale today as I wishes.
Have a grand day.
See ye later.


----------



## SINC

Have a good one yourself Camán.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make some TGIF Breakfast for the early risers, as well as some fresh tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, BTW the first time I heard the story with the question you posed some 10 years ago, the initial statement ID'd the tree as Palm tree, not a coconut tree. It presumed that an alert person would know that Palm trees grow coconuts, not bananas.


Obvioiusly, but keep in mind that she is 10 years old and trying to stump the adults. I thought it was cute, although I caught it immediately with the title, but did not let on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Camán. It is 806AM here in St.John's, NL. What time is it where you are this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Awesome! Woot! I like those kinds of gifts too!
> 
> 
> Us too. We've started to give charitable gifts in the recipients names. Last year we gave the gifts of goats, chickens, a cow etc....and these were appreciated by the ones that we gave the gifts in their name ....BUT, we learned afterward that there may be negative impacts on the impoverished communities/families of the sudden gift of livestock... (you think these would be thoroughly thought out by the likes of Oxfam, but...) ....
> ....so this year...maybe some more research is required, or maybe a change....
> I was wondering about KIVA gift certificates?


Great idea, Kim. My wife wanted to give animals last year, but was too late. I guess she forgot about Oxfam this year, as did I. Still, we balanced out giving to organizations like UNICEF and Save the Children, as well as local groups that help people here in St.John's and NL. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> thought you should all be aware of this, it may not be happening in your area, but it could, it did happen to me last year, only once and when I went back the next day I was given my' cash back' I have shopped at this store many times since and this has never been a problem, I like to think it was just an isolated error... and the person is still working there. but it is good to be aware....


A little late to the game but...

Things like this are more common than you may think. My wife works in Loss Prevention in retail (Loss Prevention controls the loss of a company which can occur through shoplifting for example). Performing transactions such as the cash back happen all the time. Although false refunds are more common.

Its sad really when an 18 year old employee decides to do these kinds of refunds and throw their life away when charges are pressed.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang GANG!

Thanks for teh coffee and breakfast Marc and Don...I hope everyone is faring well enough today...

Sorry to hear you have some sort of bug Caman...need some bug spray???
Seriously, it's hard to sing worth a rat's butt when you are not feeling well.. ..or..maybe you can???

For a day or two after a particularly throaty cold I could do a pretty decent imitation of Kim Carnes' sound.. :lmao:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







Off to check out SAP in a bit...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I have been out since 10AM working in the garden, getting things ready for winter. It is sunny and 8C here and a great day to be outside. I brought in my picnic table and chairs from the back deck or else I would be outside with my MBP in the sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Just heard my new MBP has arrived in Canada. Now it will be shipped to me, so I should have it by Wednesday or Thursday. It is a special order with a 500 GB HD and 8 GB RAM and a matte screen.

The new one I got in late April will become our daughter's machine, upgrading her from a Black MacBook.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. I have been out since 10AM working in the garden, getting things ready for winter. It is sunny and 8C here and a great day to be outside. I brought in my picnic table and chairs from the back deck or else I would be outside with my MBP in the sunshine.


Woot!


SINC said:


> Just heard my new MBP has arrived in Canada. Now it will be shipped to me, so I should have it by Wednesday or Thursday. It is a special order with a 500 GB HD and 8 GB RAM and a matte screen.
> 
> The new one I got in late April will become our daughter's machine, upgrading her from a Black MacBook.


Woot! 

Enjoy!


----------



## friend

Back from he studio.
I might finally have nailed the vocal for my blues take on 
"I Tell My Ma". 
My goodness, how tired I get hearing a song 
over and over and over and ....
I hope all the good people out there will like it better. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Papa gotta sing the blues .................. especially if you are knee deep in the big muddy waters.
Sing on, C-Man. Sing on, brother.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Back from he studio.
> I might finally have nailed the vocal for my blues take on
> "I Tell My Ma".
> My goodness, how tired I get hearing a song
> over and over and over and ....
> I hope all the good people out there will like it better. :lmao:


Fabulous! Way to go Camán! :clap::clap:I look forward to listening to it when it becomes available. 

I am familiar with song-burn-out syndrome.....and it's a lasting one. Still to this day, I quickly get very irritated with and tired of hearing the same song too many times in a short period (even if it's a good one) ...and the resident teen loves to play the same song over and over and over and over again whenever she finds a new fave .....which just serves to ensure that it won't ever be on my playlist.


----------



## Dr.G.

"...and the resident teen loves to play the same song over and over and over and over again whenever she finds a new fave." I did this with Bob Dylan along with Simon and Garfunkel.  Drove my mother crazy.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "...and the resident teen loves to play the same song over and over and over and over again whenever she finds a new fave." I did this with Bob Dylan along with Simon and Garfunkle.  Drove my mother crazy.


OY VEY! You kids want that I should gouge my own ears out????

P.S.LOVE Simon and Garfunkle:love2: Do you have a favorite song of theirs?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> OY VEY! You kids want that I should gouge my own ears out????
> 
> P.S.LOVE Simon and Garfunkle:love2: Do you have a favorite song of theirs?


Kim, love all of the early Simon and Garfunkel songs. They graduated from my high school just as I was entering grade 10. They did a concert for the students, but back then, they were Tom and Jerry. "I am a Rock" and "Sounds of Silence" drove my mom crazy because I played it so often.

"OY VEY! You kids want that I should gouge my own ears out????" So, nu? Since when did you start speaking Yiddish??? :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, love all of the early Simon and Garfunkel songs. They graduated from my high school just as I was entering grade 10. They did a concert for the students, but back then, they were Tom and Jerry. "I am a Rock" and "Sounds of Silence" drove my mom crazy because I played it so often.


Oh HOW COOL is THAT! You went to the same HS as Simon and Garfunkel??? WOW! What an experience to see them perform in their early years too..


Dr.G. said:


> "OY VEY! You kids want that I should gouge my own ears out????" So, nu? Since when did you start speaking Yiddish??? :lmao:


HAhah! I don't know - It just comes over me at times - I must have some in my heritage somewhere... Either that or I'm intermittently possessed by the spirit of a Jewish Mother.  (Hey - maybe THAT' explains why I love to feed people and cook in huge portions!)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh HOW COOL is THAT! You went to the same HS as Simon and Garfunkel??? WOW! What an experience to see them perform in their early years too..
> 
> 
> HAhah! I don't know - It just comes over me at times - I must have some in my heritage somewhere... Either that or I'm intermittently possessed by the spirit of a Jewish Mother.  (Hey - maybe THAT' explains why I love to feed people and cook in huge portions!)


Yes, S&G were probably the most famous grads of Forest Hill High School.

My mother was an atypical Jewish mother in that she did not make "huge portions". Now, my two grandmothers did, and they could cooks quite well ............... as can my wife, who is 1/4 Jewish.


----------



## friend

Isn't this wonderful.
What fine gentlemen. 

I had the honor seeing them live back in June of 1982. 
A real treat. :clap:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw them live at The Forest Hills Tennis Stadium twice when they were the intro act for Joan Baez and then The Mamas and the Papas. The next time I saw them perform there, someone was the intro act for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Four of my favorite S&G songs, albeit lesser known. 

YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel- Kathy's Song

YouTube - Wednesday Morning 3 A.M.

YouTube - 03 - Bleecker Street

YouTube - April Come She Will--Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## SINC

My favourite S & G song is Mrs. Robinson. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Isn't this wonderful.
> What fine gentlemen.
> 
> I had the honor seeing them live back in June of 1982.
> A real treat. :clap:


Cool Thanks Camán!
They still sound good - not better or worse, but in some ways a little different. 

Also :love2: the Mamas & Papas!

Obviously a sucker for well performed harmony vocals.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My favourite S & G song is Mrs. Robinson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


"Where have you gone Joe DiMaggio?" A classic line from a great song, Don. Good choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Replay 'fairest solution' says Henry - CNN.com

Sorry, Camán.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I just read your account re the time wasted with Bell. I think that I shall put on a fresh pot of Sonal Special just for you.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, I just read your account re the time wasted with Bell. I think that I shall put on a fresh pot of Sonal Special just for you.


Thank you Marc, that's much appreciated.

What I didn't related is the story of going through some similar frustration with Enbridge gas yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thank you Marc, that's much appreciated.
> 
> What I didn't related is the story of going through some similar frustration with Enbridge gas yesterday.


Wow. Maybe I should make yours a Sonal Special Double.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Maybe I should make yours a Sonal Special Double.


I spent 20 minutes on the phone trying to navigate through Enbridge's service line to find the option to put in a request for a service call to move a gas line. (It's going right through where we are putting in a foundation.)

There's no such option in their menu, and when you go to "any other request" you get to another menu that has nothing remotely related. But there's no option to speak to someone personally. Half the menus will not allow you to go back to the previous menu either, so you have to hang up and call back.

I called their sales line, and spoke to a person immediately. She couldn't help me, but at least I was speaking to someone.

I finally worked it out by hitting the option to request an inspection.

Had we just dug down and broke the gas line, I could have talked to someone immediately and had a service person show up that day. But if I want to be responsible and move it, it takes me 20 minutes of pushing buttons and then 10 working days for them to get to us.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Replay 'fairest solution' says Henry - CNN.com
> 
> Sorry, Camán.


Ah, well. That's how it goes.
Nobody died anyway.
Thanks for the sympathy Marc.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

MazterCBlazter said:


> Sometimes you can just press 0 and get an operator quicker.


Tried that. Nope.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Are the telecom and other companies as bad in Sweden as here for malfeasance and incompetence?


Phone companies are not too bad, 
but Broadband suppliers are the pits. XX)
I have ComHem and they are incompetent and about 50% of the staff are 
stupid or rude, sometimes both. They are solely interested in your money.

At least they give you a 10/1 up to 100/100 Mbit connection 
for a moderate $23.00 - 75.00


----------



## friend

Something nice and Irish. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






John Spillane third from the left is singing of my album.
He wrote the song here.




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Here he is on his own.




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## KC4

Good music Caman, thanks.

The second linky doesn't work? 

In the third link - Johnny Don't Go......I spied an interesting instrument being played by the guy on the far left. It looks like it has 8 strings...Do you know what that is?


----------



## SINC

As most of you know, I'm always game for a laugh and in this day and age, finding a clean comedy bit can be a rare experience.

So here is a bit entitled "Lutheran Airlines" that gave me quite a chuckle. I uploaded it so you can download the mp3 file here.

I'm saving this one for mybirdie.ca as well. 

Enjoy!


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> In the third link - Johnny Don't Go......I spied an interesting instrument being played by the guy on the far left. It looks like it has 8 strings...Do you know what that is?


That is Donal Lunny and he is playing an Irish_bouzouki


----------



## friend

If I can find me a few gigs in Canada next autumn I'll be playing 
these and a few other fine tunes, as well as me own music.
Lovely song they are.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, we should have you headline at the Shang Music Hall, which is about the size of Radio City Music Hall. Interested? 

Thanks for the music clips.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, we should have you headline at the Shang Music Hall, which is about the size of Radio City Music Hall. Interested?
> 
> Thanks for the music clips.


I'll be honored. :clap:

Good night Marc and all ye good people 
of this fine forum.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'll be honored. :clap:
> 
> Good night Marc and all ye good people
> of this fine forum.


Night, Caman. Catch you at sunrise. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> Borrowed and put into the health lies section.


This is an ad from the 30's or 40's I am guessing.... the fact that dark colas will eat out your stomach was not known then..... 

Marc, we must have had the same parents!! :lmao: Although I had whole milk, there was never candy, pop / soda, or gum in our home, chips (french fries) were a RARE treat, reserved for restaurants ( where parents gave in without an argument) and restaurants were even more rare... dessert was only on Sunday, no sweets during the week .....
To this day I do not like pop, except for ginger ale occasionally, and Tonic Water ( with quinine) in juice on a hot day ... (very refreshing....) 

I actually survived, and my children are not big 'snack eaters' either .... but their kids are awful.....


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> As most of you know, I'm always game for a laugh and in this day and age, finding a clean comedy bit can be a rare experience.
> 
> So here is a bit entitled "Lutheran Airlines" that gave me quite a chuckle. I uploaded it so you can download the mp3 file here.
> 
> I'm saving this one for mybirdie.ca as well.
> 
> Enjoy!


Too funny!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> This is an ad from the 30's or 40's I am guessing.... the fact that dark colas will eat out your stomach was not known then.....
> 
> Marc, we must have had the same parents!! :lmao: Although I had whole milk, there was never candy, pop / soda, or gum in our home, chips (french fries) were a RARE treat, reserved for restaurants ( where parents gave in without an argument) and restaurants were even more rare... dessert was only on Sunday, no sweets during the week .....
> To this day I do not like pop, except for ginger ale occasionally, and Tonic Water ( with quinine) in juice on a hot day ... (very refreshing....)
> 
> I actually survived, and my children are not big 'snack eaters' either .... but their kids are awful.....


Leslie, my not having these things were mainly due to our economic condition. Growing up poor in NYC was no joy, but I had a good childhood nonetheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Here is a beautiful song with amazing vocals from Andre Bochelli and Celene Dion,
It was a song they sang on a holiday special a few years ago... for me it was one of the most haunting songs I'd heard in a long time.... :love2:
So I am sharing.... 
Download it here.


----------



## SINC

Stumbled across this one for all you Shang recipe lovers.

Enjoy:

TasteSpotting | a community driven visual potluck


----------



## SINC

This ought to bring back some memories for some of us Marc, Rp, Robert, Leslie and it might be fun for others:

Growing Up In The Fifties


----------



## KC4

Good Night Shang Gang! 
Lot's of good music and chuckles today. Thanks.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Hi Everyone! I haven't been online in a while but I thought I would check in and see how you guys are doing... my hedgehog attempts are pretty much gone. I'm currently raising money for an iPhone ( ) How is Everyone!?


----------



## SINC

Nighty night girls!


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

The sun is shining here, breakfast is on its way and the kids are not trying to kill each outer,
so all is well and by the grace of God it will last the whole day.

I will work a bit on my new gig list, which I intend to be usable both with band and for solo performance.
Then we will tidy up a bit and bake both bread and a few cakes.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Too funny!!!


Indeed. :clap:

Who wrote it?


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, et all and welcome to your weekend.

I've put out the Heart Smart buffet this morning for all to enjoy at your leisure as you arrive.

We awoke here to a winter wonderland with an inch or so of freshly fallen snow.

As for who wrote the bit about Lutheran Airlines Camán, I'm sorry, but I don't know. The mp3 was forwarded to me by a reader of my web site at St. Albert's Place.

I've just updated it for today and am now off to work on tomorrow's edition.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## SINC

Just popped in for a look and still nobody up yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Camán. Thanks for the Heart Smart buffet. It is 11C here this morning, so we thought that we would take the doxies out to a local golf course for a run.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just popped in for a look and still nobody up yet.


Cute. :lmao::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4TheSequel said:


> Hi Everyone! I haven't been online in a while but I thought I would check in and see how you guys are doing... my hedgehog attempts are pretty much gone. I'm currently raising money for an iPhone ( ) How is Everyone!?


Good luck, Kacey. How are you feeling these days? You mom tells us you were quite sick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leading News Channel for News, Sports and Entertainment brought to you by COLD-FX

Who knew??????????


----------



## Rps

*The non-ballad*

With all the great music posted on this thread I thought I would find a non-ballad to post to, here goes......


----------



## Rps

Well, that didn't work, so I'll e-mail them to you Don, maybe if you would let me know where I screwed up on the attachment .... is it the format?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 
Off to school in a few...
Thanks for Breakfast Don - Will check out SAP a bit later.



Dr.G. said:


> Leading News Channel for News, Sports and Entertainment brought to you by COLD-FX
> 
> Who knew??????????


Hahah! Congrats! They could have done better on the billboard...

The caption should have read, " On your MARC, SET GO!"


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Leading News Channel for News, Sports and Entertainment brought to you by COLD-FX
> 
> Who knew??????????


Cool. :clap:

I did one too.
I tricked my 10 year son Ciarán thinking that I had 
instantly gone mega famous.
-When did this happen, he said. I didn't know that you did sports too. :lmao:

Now I owe him an ice cream for tricking him, he sez.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Leading News Channel for News, Sports and Entertainment brought to you by COLD-FX
> 
> Who knew??????????


:lmao::lmao: :lmao: I had a good laugh at this one! So cool. Marc, you had better start installing the doxies on the perimeter of your property to keep your adoring screaming fans from swarming you and tearing off your clothes and selling them on ebay! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> Off to school in a few...
> Thanks for Breakfast Don - Will check out SAP a bit later.
> 
> 
> Hahah! Congrats! They could have done better on the billboard...
> 
> The caption should have read, " On your MARC, SET GO!"


Good one, Kim. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Cool. :clap:
> 
> I did one too.
> I tricked my 10 year son Ciarán thinking that I had
> instantly gone mega famous.
> -When did this happen, he said. I didn't know that you did sports too. :lmao:
> 
> Now I owe him an ice cream for tricking him, he sez.


All my wife said was, "Great, now vacuum the house."


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao: :lmao: I had a good laugh at this one! So cool. Marc, you had better start installing the doxies on the perimeter of your property to keep your adoring screaming fans from swarming you and tearing off your clothes and selling them on ebay! :lmao::lmao:


A great idea, Sharon. The Doxie Perimeter Protection Squad could be rented out for protecting pop stars ................ and politicians.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> This ought to bring back some memories for some of us Marc, Rp, Robert, Leslie and it might be fun for others:
> 
> Growing Up In The Fifties


:clap::clap::clap: this was amazing... so much of it is like yesterday for me.... :lmao:
and as far as A&W drive in's, well I was a car-hop at A&W Decarie Blvd. before the Metro (overhead highway) was installed, I made 67 cents an hour, and the government took 10% of your salary to count for tips..... this was great because one Easter I had to work double shifts due to someone elses misfortune, and that weekend I made $800.00 in tips.... 
I never made less than 300.00 a week in tips, and that was a lot of root beer and burgers to sling.... especially as the 'average tip' was a quarter .... ( I used to be faster in my young age :lmao I loved it and I miss it, things are so secular these days, ....:-(


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leading News Channel for News, Sports and Entertainment brought to you by COLD-FX
> 
> Who knew??????????


:clap::clap::clap::lmao: this was wayyy too cool! 250,000.00 for your thermal underwear??? (must have been combed, carded and spun, then hand knit by those wizards of wool in Cape Breton:lmao Maybe even had some 'Doxie Fluff' tossed in for luck!! :lmao:

Will we see you in Vancouver in the coming months?? (will you be the one in the red and white bandages??)  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap::clap::lmao: this was wayyy too cool! 250,000.00 for your thermal underwear??? (must have been combed, carded and spun, then hand knit by those wizards of wool in Cape Breton:lmao Maybe even had some 'Doxie Fluff' tossed in for luck!! :lmao:
> 
> Will we see you in Vancouver in the coming months?? (will you be the one in the red and white bandages??)  :lmao:


Thanks, Leslie. 

Yes, I shall be in Vancouver in the Winter Olympics. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This ought to bring back some memories for some of us Marc, Rp, Robert, Leslie and it might be fun for others:
> 
> Growing Up In The Fifties


Good one, Don. I could relate to most of those things, other than milk being delivered in bottles, the outhouse and the wash tub/wringer. Life seemed so much simplier back then. Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shaping up to be a beautiful afternoon. Sunshine and 10C here in St.John's. A rare treat for this time in November.


----------



## friend

Making dinner.
Thai stirfry with rice and noodles.
All done, now I'm going for a shower meanwhile the rice cooks.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Kacey. How are you feeling these days? You mom tells us you were quite sick.


 Yepp, i had some virus or something.  ( not swine ) We even wen today to get our vaccines... i was nervous about it ( hate needles) and i saw this big, burly looking police officer pouting and holding a teddybear while he got his shot. Glad to know these are the people protecting our city. *sighs* Thanks for the well wishes. My mother is at a museum at the moment drawing a 30 foot long baby sculpture. *rolls eyes* . My iPhone attempts are futile but i am raising money buy getting tim horton's every monday morning for my friends and i charge a little more so i get profits... a quarter of the way there !! How is every one in the Shang? So many new faces ( or usernames). For all of you who do not know, My name is Kacey and I'm Kim's daughter. Glad to meet you guys!!
Dr. G, how are the doxie puppies?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Don. I could relate to most of those things, other than milk being delivered in bottles, the outhouse and the wash tub/wringer. Life seemed so much simplier back then. Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


We had our milk delivered and bread too,out milkman was Mr Baker, and our bread man was Monsieur Paine (french for bread I believe) :lmao:

As for the wash tub/wringer, I loved them, clothes were cleaner and it was just a great afternoon to get the wash on the line (especially diapers!) it was time consuming I admit, but I would use one again if I had one... I have no problem with the new ones, I think it was just an easier time, when time was not seemingly so scarce... 

I recall outhouses but none were in use growing up .... far off in the backwoods perhaps...:yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Making dinner.
> Thai stirfry with rice and noodles.
> All done, now I'm going for a shower meanwhile the rice cooks.


Sounds good, Caman. I am the king of stirfry in our house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you are feeling better, Kacey. Your mom was worried about you when you were sick.
Good luck with your iPhone fund.

"Dr. G, how are the doxie puppies?" They are doing well, according to all of their new owners. The last one to go, Buzz, lives about 5 blocks from here, and is owned by very close friends of ours, so we see him often.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Dr.G. said:


> Glad you are feeling better, Kacey. Your mom was worried about you when you were sick.
> Good luck with your iPhone fund.
> 
> "Dr. G, how are the doxie puppies?" They are doing well, according to all of their new owners. The last one to go, Buzz, lives about 5 blocks from here, and is owned by very close friends of ours, so we see him often.


 Thats good!


----------



## Dr.G.

Any luck with your hedge hog, Kacey?


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Making dinner.
> Thai stirfry with rice and noodles.
> All done, now I'm going for a shower meanwhile the rice cooks.


I will be right over, this is one of my favourite meals, I have homemade spaghetti sauce 'burbling' gently in a slow cooker... I usually by a nice roast and grind it myself, this makes for better sauces and great hamburgers, and you would be shocked at how much ground meat you end up with.... best about it though is it is not all the leftover scraps that is in most packages.... and since all my animals eat only raw, any extras are a welcome treat for them too! 

I am coming for stir fry, sauce is better on day 2 and you are all invited ... there will be spaghetti and rigatoni ready for the sauce... it is serve yourself night, french bread and 
molasses bread (whole wheat) are available too ...carrot cake for dessert.

thats tomorrow gang ...tonight we head to Caman's house :clap:


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Nope. :-( . I think I am now onto Maltese puppies.. sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4TheSequel said:


> Nope. :-( . I think I am now onto Maltese puppies.. sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


Cute and VERY expensive, especially if you get one with a championship bloodline.

This is from dogsincanada.com

MALTESE 
TOYS GROUP 
ORIGIN
The Maltese is believed to be the oldest European Toy breed. Art objects dating back 3,000 years bear likenesses of the dainty little dogs. The Maltese was described in writings of 200 BC under the Latin name of Canis Melitaeus, which may refer to the island of Malta or to the Sicilian town of Melita. From early times, the breed appears to have been known and admired throughout Europe and often had its portrait painted as it lounged on the laps of aristocratic ladies. It was also well known in Britain at the time of Elizabeth I (1558-1603). Some historians claim the breed was brought by Roman invaders while others theorize returning Crusaders brought the small charmers back as gifts for their ladies. 
TEMPERAMENT
The Maltese is said to be among the gentlest mannered of all little dogs. The breed is intelligent, affectionate and seemingly fearless. 
ACTIVITY LEVEL
A vigorous canine, the Maltese is always ready for a romp. Its small size makes the Maltese a fine pet for limited accommodations. His exercise needs are minimal. 
COAT
The single coat (no undercoat) is flat, silky and hangs straight to the ground from a centre part running from nose to tip of tail. 
COLOUR
The glamorous coat is white. Dark, luminous eyes and pigmentation of nose, lips and eye rims enhance the breed’s beautiful expression. 
GROOMING
That lovely coat needs daily brushing to stay tangle-free and frequent bathing to keep it sparkling white.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Dr.G. said:


> Cute and VERY expensive, especially if you get one with a championship bloodline.


hmmmmmmm seriously?!?!  sad face.


----------



## friend

Hi Kacey.
I'm Camán.
Glad to hear that you are better

Dinner was OK, but I didn't have Korean sweet soysause and no Sambal,
so the yum factor was on medium setting.
Still, quite eatable.

Now for a treat: Popcorn, since I'm trying to lose weight.
Got to look good for the wife when I see her next,
which probably wont be until March or even Juni. :-(
But I have a wonderful wife and that's what matters.
We have great craic over the web anyway.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Well, that didn't work, so I'll e-mail them to you Don, maybe if you would let me know where I screwed up on the attachment .... is it the format?


Rp, here are the two songs you e-mailed to me. Song one is a .wav file and song 2 is a mp3 file.

Download song 1 here.

Download song 2 here.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

friend said:


> Hi Kacey.
> I'm Camán.
> Glad to hear that you are better


Hi Caman ( sorry i would do the accent but i don't know how to do it on my computer.) and Thank you for the well wishes!


----------



## KC4

Good evening Shang Gang!

I see the resident teen has been hanging out in the Shang.....

I didn't know about the Maltese puppy wish ...I thought she'd moved onto to Teacup piglets.....(I think thanks to Garrett posting pics of them in the Pet thread) 

Yes, I was drawing giant babies at the Glenbow Museum Today (as well as other things).
The Glenbow Museum > Exhibitions > Special Exhibitions
Ron Mueck: Hyper-Realist Sculptor | paintalicious
The full model baby is 800 lbs and about 30 feet long (I think) .. Amazing realism. 

I've also been flying around the house cleaning..... my Mom is coming into town.


----------



## SINC

Here is a story I will share with all, but it is really for Marc, who will appreciate the subtle humour:

How about the two old men, one a retired professor of psychology and the other a retired professor of history? 

Their wives had talked them into a two week stay at a hotel in the Catskills. 

They were sitting around on the porch of the hotel watching the sun set. 

The history professor said to the psychology professor, "Have you read Marx?" 

To which the professor of psychology professor said, "Yes, I think it's the wicker chairs."


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Rp, here are the two songs you e-mailed to me. Song one is a .wav file and song 2 is a mp3 file.
> 
> Download song 1 here.
> 
> Download song 2 here.


Thanks Don, I tried to up load from the upload manager on the thread but they never took ... maybe they were too large and I didn't wait long enough to get them to the post. Anyway thanks, I'll get the hang of this sooner or later.


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> Now for a treat: Popcorn, since I'm trying to lose weight.
> Got to look good for the wife when I see her next,
> which probably wont be until March or even Juni. :-(
> But I have a wonderful wife and that's what matters.
> We have great craic over the web anyway.


H Caman, how are you, I guess it must be morning there now? We had our Santa Claus parade here in Bowmanville today ... nice weather for it for once... not snow, rain, or cold. Good for the kids. How are things with you?


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Yes, I was drawing giant babies at the Glenbow Museum Today
> The full model baby is 800 lbs and about 30 feet long (I think) .. Amazing realism.


Very realistic, but a bit freaky too.
Wouldn't want any of those at home.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Thanks Don, I tried to up load from the upload manager on the thread but they never took ... maybe they were too large and I didn't wait long enough to get them to the post. Anyway thanks, I'll get the hang of this sooner or later.


RP, you can't upload them via ehMac. I uploaded them to my MobileMe account and then allowed people to download them here in the Shang so they could listen to them. It's the only way to do it on a board like this.


----------



## Rps

Great thanks Don, that explains a lot, so I guess a MobileMe account will be forth coming with my new iMac.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> H Caman, how are you, I guess it must be morning there now? We had our Santa Claus parade here in Bowmanville today ... nice weather for it for once... not snow, rain, or cold. Good for the kids. How are things with you?


We are all fine.
Thanks for asking. Hope you are well too.
Santa eh. 
X-mas is really on the move and closing in.

It's acctually 00:45 AM here so the 3 small kids are asleep and
the 3 teens are going to bed now, and so are their tired auld da too. 
I'm still a bit lost on the time difference, but I know that Bellevue is 9 hours 
behind us, but it sooo hard to get a grip of all the time zones. 
Such a big continent.

Good night all.
Camán signing off.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Great thanks Don, that explains a lot, so I guess a MobileMe account will be forth coming with my new iMac.


Rp is doesn't have to be a MobileMe account. Some people mess with Flicker and other accounts that let you post, but I prefer to be seamless with Apple and not mess with all those other options. They may be free or cheaper, but for $99 bucks a year, I stay with .Mac, which is what I grew up on and still prefer as a name over MobileMe. It somehow sounds kinda, oh, say Microsoftish to me.


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> We are all fine.
> Thanks for asking. Hope you are well too.
> Santa eh.
> X-mas is really on the move and closing in.
> 
> It's acctually 00:45 AM here so the 3 small kids are asleep and
> the 3 teens are going to bed now, and so are their tired auld da too.
> I'm still a bit lost on the time difference, but I know that Bellevue is 9 hours
> behind us, but it sooo hard to get a grip of all the time zones.
> Such a big continent.
> 
> Good night all.
> Camán signing off.


Yeah I know, my mother lives in Red Deer and many times I would get a phone call from her when it's 9 pm her time ..... zone can be a bother ... I agree. Have a good night.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> It somehow sounds kinda, oh. say Microsoftish to me.


Very nicely done!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4TheSequel said:


> hmmmmmmm seriously?!?!  sad face.


MALTESE 
TOYS GROUP 
ORIGIN
The Maltese is believed to be the oldest European Toy breed. Art objects dating back 3,000 years bear likenesses of the dainty little dogs. The Maltese was described in writings of 200 BC under the Latin name of Canis Melitaeus, which may refer to the island of Malta or to the Sicilian town of Melita. From early times, the breed appears to have been known and admired throughout Europe and often had its portrait painted as it lounged on the laps of aristocratic ladies. It was also well known in Britain at the time of Elizabeth I (1558-1603). Some historians claim the breed was brought by Roman invaders while others theorize returning Crusaders brought the small charmers back as gifts for their ladies. 
TEMPERAMENT
The Maltese is said to be among the gentlest mannered of all little dogs. The breed is intelligent, affectionate and seemingly fearless. 
ACTIVITY LEVEL
A vigorous canine, the Maltese is always ready for a romp. Its small size makes the Maltese a fine pet for limited accommodations. His exercise needs are minimal. 
COAT
The single coat (no undercoat) is flat, silky and hangs straight to the ground from a centre part running from nose to tip of tail. 
COLOUR
The glamorous coat is white. Dark, luminous eyes and pigmentation of nose, lips and eye rims enhance the breed’s beautiful expression. 
GROOMING
That lovely coat needs daily brushing to stay tangle-free and frequent bathing to keep it sparkling white.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is a story I will share with all, but it is really for Marc, who will appreciate the subtle humour:
> 
> How about the two old men, one a retired professor of psychology and the other a retired professor of history?
> 
> Their wives had talked them into a two week stay at a hotel in the Catskills.
> 
> They were sitting around on the porch of the hotel watching the sun set.
> 
> The history professor said to the psychology professor, "Have you read Marx?"
> 
> To which the professor of psychology professor said, "Yes, I think it's the wicker chairs."



Really good one, Don. Classic Borscht Belt joke. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm still a bit lost on the time difference, but I know that Bellevue is 9 hours 
behind us, but it sooo hard to get a grip of all the time zones." Camam. you are only 4 1/2 hours from here in NL, where we have our own time zone because we are so far east into the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of time zones, it is time for me to pass the torch on to those in times zones to the west of me. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> MALTESE
> TOYS GROUP
> ORIGIN
> The Maltese is believed to be the oldest European Toy breed. Art objects dating back 3,000 years bear likenesses of the dainty little dogs. The Maltese was described in writings of 200 BC under the Latin name of Canis Melitaeus, which may refer to the island of Malta or to the Sicilian town of Melita. From early times, the breed appears to have been known and admired throughout Europe and often had its portrait painted as it lounged on the laps of aristocratic ladies. It was also well known in Britain at the time of Elizabeth I (1558-1603). Some historians claim the breed was brought by Roman invaders while others theorize returning Crusaders brought the small charmers back as gifts for their ladies.
> TEMPERAMENT
> The Maltese is said to be among the gentlest mannered of all little dogs. The breed is intelligent, affectionate and seemingly fearless.
> ACTIVITY LEVEL
> A vigorous canine, the Maltese is always ready for a romp. Its small size makes the Maltese a fine pet for limited accommodations. His exercise needs are minimal.
> COAT
> The single coat (no undercoat) is flat, silky and hangs straight to the ground from a centre part running from nose to tip of tail.
> COLOUR
> The glamorous coat is white. Dark, luminous eyes and pigmentation of nose, lips and eye rims enhance the breed’s beautiful expression.
> GROOMING
> That lovely coat needs daily brushing to stay tangle-free and frequent bathing to keep it sparkling white.


:lmao::lmao: Thanks for the "help" Marc! I'll be sure to look for ways to repay you...beejacon


Good Night Shang Gang...


----------



## friend

Good morning Shang Gang.
Been up for an hour now with the two youngest.
Not a bad day, but overcast.

It will be work on the website and a bit of playing the axa today.
Then tiding up, the Sisyphus chores, and baking with the kids.
Oh yes, almost forgot again, getting on top of all the documents 
that the Gov. wants to have from me for me little company.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> we have our own time zone because we are so far east into the Atlantic Ocean.


I didn't know that.
Cool.


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Yep Camán Newfoundland and Labrador do indeed have a special time zone. It is currently 4:42 a.m. here, but make that 8:12 a.m. in NL. That's 3 1/2 hours ahead of us. By contrast it is 7:42 in Halifax on the mainland.


----------



## SINC

Now, I'm off to compose tomorrow's edition of mybirdie.ca to clear the deck for the rest of my football Sunday

Today is the Eastern CFL final at 11:00 a.m. in Montreal who host the BC Lions.

The Western final goes in Regina at 2:30 p.m. with the Riders hosting Calgary.

Go BC and go Roughies!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Morning Camán and Don. 

Nothing seems to be made, so I shall start to make Sunday Brunch for one and all, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

" Thanks for the "help" Marc! I'll be sure to look for ways to repay you..." Kim, just tell Kacey that a quality Maltese will sell for the cost of 10-20 iPhones.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Yep Camán Newfoundland and Labrador do indeed have a special time zone. It is currently 4:42 a.m. here, but make that 8:12 a.m. in NL. That's 3 1/2 hours ahead of us. By contrast it is 7:42 in Halifax on the mainland.


Camán, Don is totally accurate in these times. It takes a year or so to get used to things that would traditionally being at the top of the hour (e.g., the national news), coming at half-past the hour. Still, we get everything first that is based on the hour of midnight (e.g., New Year's Eve), or based on the sunrise. 

One of my most spiritual moments with Nature was when I went down to the St.John's Harbor before dawn on the day of my first birthday since moving here, and waiting for the sunrise as it came up through the St.John's Narrows. I was not disappointed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now, I'm off to compose tomorrow's edition of mybirdie.ca to clear the deck for the rest of my football Sunday
> 
> Today is the Eastern CFL final at 11:00 a.m. in Montreal who host the BC Lions.
> 
> The Western final goes in Regina at 2:30 p.m. with the Riders hosting Calgary.
> 
> Go BC and go Roughies!


Total contrast here, Don. I shall be rooting for Calgary and Montreal. Then, regardless of who wins, will be rooting for the Western Division winner. My wife was born and raised mostly in Calgary, and her parents are from SK. So, even though my mom was born in Montreal, I want peace in this house during the finals. Should be a great day for Canadian sports. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Camán, Don is totally accurate in these times. It takes a year or so to get used to things that would traditionally being at the top of the hour (e.g., the national news), coming at half-past the hour. Still, we get everything first that is based on the hour of midnight (e.g., New Year's Eve), or based on the sunrise.
> 
> One of my most spiritual moments with Nature was when I went down to the St.John's Harbor before dawn on the day of my first birthday since moving here, and waiting for the sunrise as it came up through the St.John's Narrows. I was not disappointed.


Beautiful picture. 

I hope I will be able to come there to play a gig some day.
An outdoor, summer-midnight gig would be fab. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Beautiful picture.
> 
> I hope I will be able to come there to play a gig some day.
> An outdoor, summer-midnight gig would be fab. :clap:


Caman, one of the best concerts I experienced here was out at Cape Spear at the old WWII gun bunkers, which were set up to shoot at German subs off the coast of St.John's as they waited for the convoys to England.

It was local Celtic music singers/musicians playing as we sat ......... and watched a full moon rise out of the Atlantic Ocean. A fantastic sight.

With 40% of the people here in NL tracing their roots back to Ireland, you would fit in quite well, especially in the music scene.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Now, I'm off to compose tomorrow's edition of mybirdie.ca to clear the deck for the rest of my football Sunday
> 
> Today is the Eastern CFL final at 11:00 a.m. in Montreal who host the BC Lions.
> 
> The Western final goes in Regina at 2:30 p.m. with the Riders hosting Calgary.
> 
> Go BC and go Roughies!


That would be an interesting final, but B.C.'s world will end at 7pm et, 7:30 in NL.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, one of the best concerts I experienced here was out at Cape Spear at the old WWII gun bunkers, which were set up to shoot at German subs off the coast of St.John's as they waited for the convoys to England.
> 
> It was local Celtic music singers/musicians playing as we sat ......... and watched a full moon rise out of the Atlantic Ocean. A fantastic sight.
> 
> With 40% of the people here in NL tracing their roots back to Ireland, you would fit in quite well, especially in the music scene.


Caman, we have a constant battle in this country about distinct culture, which usually translates into French and English, but many Canadians forget that the Maritimes have their own unique culture .... none more so than Newfoundland. As an Easterner [ viewed from Alberta ] and a Westerner [ viewed from Newfoundland ] I can tell you that Newfoundlanders have their own unique dialect, music, food, sense of self that constitutes a culture .... and a fine one at that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That would be an interesting final, but B.C.'s world will end at 7pm et, 7:30 in NL.


Afternoon, Rp. 7PM ET is 830PM in NL. Go back to Don's post and do the math. 

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Newfoundlanders have their own unique dialect, music, food, sense of self that constitutes a culture .... and a fine one at that." Very true, Rp. Very true. There have been many people, me included, who came here to NL intending to only spend a year or two, and then chose to stay.


----------



## Rps

Duh, your right! Bit tired from last night. Feeling good today, will make some chili and corn muffins for the games.

Go Roughies, but there will be no piece in the household Marc, as I'm certain Montreal will prevail. It would be quite an upset if B.C. wins .... which would be fine with me. Not sure I would want my Roughies and Montreal in a shoot out.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "Newfoundlanders have their own unique dialect, music, food, sense of self that constitutes a culture .... and a fine one at that." Very true, Rp. Very true. There have been many people, me included, who came here to NL intending to only spend a year or two, and then chose to stay.


Yes, I'm sure it must have been a shock when you arrived. If I remember the geography of you career path it looks something like: New York, Georgia, [ some where else right ] then Newfoundland. Quite a varied landscape. But I have quite a few friends who came from Newfoundland and they are gregarious, charming, hard working and, above all, loyal to their friends. For years Newfoundlander's have been the highest contributors to charity per capita .... I can understand it, they are a generous people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Duh, your right! Bit tired from last night. Feeling good today, will make some chili and corn muffins for the games.
> 
> Go Roughies, but there will be no piece in the household Marc, as I'm certain Montreal will prevail. It would be quite an upset if B.C. wins .... which would be fine with me. Not sure I would want my Roughies and Montreal in a shoot out.


Rp, I think that a 2009 Grey Cup, being held in Calgary, would make a good venue for a match between the Als, with the best record in the CFL, and the home teach Stamps. Still, my wife tells me that the stands would be "a sea of green" if the Roughies make the finals. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I've been to a number of CFL games in the various cities: Toronto, Hamilton, Ottawa [ when they had Rough Riders, Montreal, Winnipeg, Calgary, and Edmonton. Never Regina, unfortunately. But the one thing I can say is, whether in Edmonton, Calgary, Winnipeg, Toronto, Roughie Fans show up .... I really haven't seen that in the East much, with the exception of Toronto - Hamilton. Western fans travel to the games .... I don't see that so much with the East.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have invited over close friends of ours for supper. Should prove interesting. He is from SK, his wife from Quebec, so we know who they are rooting for, with my wife wanting Calgary to win. Maybe I should wear my green shirt to even things out tonight. I have a green #4 jersey somewhere from my Brockport days (the green and gold of the Golden Eagles), and that is Darian Durant's number. He went to university at North Carolina, and I finished my university days at the University of Georgia, so there are some sort of strange connections there. So, go Roughriders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We have invited over close friends of ours for supper. Should prove interesting. He is from SK, his wife from Quebec, so we know who they are rooting for, with my wife wanting Calgary to win. Maybe I should wear my green shirt to even things out tonight. I have a green #4 jersey somewhere from my Brockport days (the green and gold of the Golden Eagles), and that is Darian Durant's number. He went to university at North Carolina, and I finished my university days at the University of Georgia, so there are some sort of strange connections there. So, go Roughriders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Marc, better forget that green shirt if it comes from that far back. It's likely shrunk by now and won't fit any more.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc! 

A quick check of SAP and we're off to the Saskatoon farm for lunch! 


GO STAMPS! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, better forget that green shirt if it comes from that far back. It's likely shrunk by now and won't fit any more.


Go ahead, and rub it in .............................. tptptptp:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Marc!
> 
> A quick check of SAP and we're off to the Saskatoon farm for lunch!
> 
> 
> GO STAMPS! :clap::clap::clap:


Afternoon, Kim. Nice to be able to go to another province for lunch.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, I'm sure it must have been a shock when you arrived. If I remember the geography of you career path it looks something like: New York, Georgia, [ some where else right ] then Newfoundland. Quite a varied landscape. But I have quite a few friends who came from Newfoundland and they are gregarious, charming, hard working and, above all, loyal to their friends. For years Newfoundlander's have been the highest contributors to charity per capita .... I can understand it, they are a generous people.


True, Rp. Throw in traveling half way across Canada (as far as Lake Winnipeg), hitch hiking across the US (to California and back) and hitch hiking around Europe for a few months, and you have my Life in a nut shell. Of course, there was being drafted into the US Army, but that is another story.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I've been to a number of CFL games in the various cities: Toronto, Hamilton, Ottawa [ when they had Rough Riders, Montreal, Winnipeg, Calgary, and Edmonton. Never Regina, unfortunately. But the one thing I can say is, whether in Edmonton, Calgary, Winnipeg, Toronto, Roughie Fans show up .... I really haven't seen that in the East much, with the exception of Toronto - Hamilton. Western fans travel to the games .... I don't see that so much with the East.


I have never been to a CFL game, Rp. I have been to NHL hockey games in NYC, Atlanta and Calgary, but fans in an arena are different than those outdoors.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day Shangeroonies,
> 
> I just bought a new iMac 20.5" yesterday, almost finished the files transfer. Paid $1169 plus tax.
> 
> This is a bit nicer than the used 24" iMacs I checked out. The price difference didn't make sense to get the used setups.
> 
> Like the tiny keyboard and magic mouse all wireless.


Kudos, Garett. I too like the little keyboard and mouse of the iMacs. Don't have one, but have used one. I did get a mouse for my MBP since I sometimes find the touchpad difficult to use.

Still, may you have many happy moments with your new "baby". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day Shangeroonies,
> I just bought a new iMac 20.5" yesterday.


Congratulaton. :clap:
Nice going. 

Have you named it yet.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Now, I'm off to compose tomorrow's edition of mybirdie.ca to clear the deck for the rest of my football Sunday
> 
> Today is the Eastern CFL final at 11:00 a.m. in Montreal who host the BC Lions.
> 
> The Western final goes in Regina at 2:30 p.m. with the Riders hosting Calgary.
> 
> Go BC and go Roughies!


I'm flipping channels. I'd like to see Montreal kick butt and also the Riders. But over in NASCAR we are possibly (likely) to see an team win its fourth championship in a row! Four in a row is a rare event in any sport and it has never been done in NASCAR. Go Mark! - the only guy with a chance to break the streak is 50 years old and has to finish first while the 48 finishes 25th or worse... As Dr.G. is so fond of saying, we shall see.... :clap:


----------



## rgray

MazterCBlazter said:


> Like the tiny keyboard and magic mouse all wireless.


Congrats! I totally love that new tiny keyboard. I have been wanting something like that since I first sat down to a computer (LanPar line terminal).


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon Robert, and probably evening Caman, well Don and Marc, you know how they say it ain't over til it's over [ currently Montreal 45, B.C. 18 ] ....... well, it's over..... Looks like Montreal and X for the cup. Roughies better watch out Calgary can be motivated to do the short game. B.C. didn't exploit the deep routes and couldn't establish pass protection .... Montreal won't have that problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon Robert, and probably evening Caman, well Don and Marc, you know how they say it ain't over til it's over [ currently Montreal 45, B.C. 18 ] ....... well, it's over..... Looks like Montreal and X for the cup. Roughies better watch out Calgary can be motivated to do the short game. B.C. didn't exploit the deep routes and couldn't establish pass protection .... Montreal won't have that problem.


Rp, luckily for BC fans, due to the time difference, the game has not even started here in NL, so they still have a chance. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, luckily for BC fans, due to the time difference, the game has not even started here in NL, so they still have a chance. We shall see.


So what you are saying is , like the game, they won't know what hit them.:clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

MazterCBlazter said:


> Now tiny keyboards, they're all the rage. Go figure.


Just wondering .... do you think it is because of all the laptop and netbooks used we've gotten used to the size?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Thanks everyone about the new iMac.
> 
> Named it?


Of course.
A Mac is a mans best friend and it deserves a name. 

My previous PowerBook was named SilverSarah
and my new MacBooPro is called The SiverSurfer. 

Quite a few of the Swedish Mac forum lads have named their Macs.
Its a friend and a friend need a name.


----------



## friend

Time for beddy bye-byes.
Good night mes amis.


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> Time for beddy bye-byes.
> Good night mes amis.


Good night Caman, talk to you tomorrow. rp


----------



## SINC

The Riders are looking pretty good right now leading 27-11 in the final quarter.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> The Riders are looking pretty good right now leading 27-11 in the final quarter.



just waitin' for the YES Don


----------



## Rps

rps said:


> just waitin' for the yes don


yes


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like CB vs Clagary in the Green Cup finals. Interesting Bizarro World championship game. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I named my new MBP Gus. Seemed appropriate at the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

All the computers at our house have names (and assigned genders):

Mine was Leo - but when he started behaving strangely - he was nicknamed MacWeirdo, and it stuck. 
Kacey named her MB Snapple....

And Lee is still trying to decide for his MBP. Can't rush these things, you know. 

The old Dell Tower - Dellbert. 

An old Toshiba Laptop - Nanny....after my dearly departed grandmother, because they both were temperamental! 


Our vehicles all have names too...:lmao: A family tradition since before I was born. 
Anybody else have names for their vehicles?


Good Night all gentle Shang Denizens.....


----------



## The G3 Man

My iBooks name is iPiz, as it replaced my Pismo as my school machine. My MacBooks name is... Macbook? My Towers name is MT2, and my networks name is MCN4


----------



## SINC

Sadly, I choose the high ground and recognize one simply does not name inanimate objects, so I refer to my three computers as the MBP, the Mini and the eMac. I realize it is quaint, but it is very real and more accurate than anything I have read here.


----------



## Dreambird

OK... so how it THIS fair to me or the consumer? It works well for CafePress I'm sure it does.

Take for example one of my round Peace Ornaments.... if you hit the link in my signature and go straight to my store the price of 1 is $8.50 CDN and my commission (which I...ME chose) is $1.50. Seemed fair enough to me.

Now go to just CafePress.com and search for say "peace ornament" and mine seems to come up right on the first page and always the same one... #22. So now you get to pay $14.00 CDN and I get a crummy $1.20... or 10%. Their new rulez... as to "where" the order was generated "from the marketplace" or "in your store directly" tptptptp 
Well guess where most of the traffic comes from? 

I've sold NOTHING in the last several months but a handful of #22 peace ornaments... finally got curious as to why people like only that one so much. And I think I know why I'm selling NOTHING... 

The store is getting closed! Period, enough of that.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Diane, sorry to hear you are closing, but please let me know when you close the store so I can take down your ad on mybirdie.ca.


----------



## friend

Good morning Shang gang.

Dark, but no snow and not cold at all.
Waiting for the taxi that takes Aiofe (iifa, 6 years) to her playschool.
She has problems with her speech, but through 1 year of excellent work with
the teachers we are starting to notice a big change.
The playschool is so nice that I wouldn't mind going there meself. 

Then I'm going for a nice cup of java, before waking Liam up for his playschool.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Our vehicles all have names too...:lmao: A family tradition since before I was born.
> Anybody else have names for their vehicles?


Of course. 
Anything else would be just rude. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Dreambird said:


> The store is getting closed! Period, enough of that.


----------



## Dreambird

SINC said:


> Diane, sorry to hear you are closing, but please let me know when you close the store so I can take down your ad on mybirdie.ca.


Thank you Don... I'll send an email. I do think it'll be soon as there hasn't even been the slightest rise with Christmas coming, but even more so I think CafePress which used to be a good place has joined the ranks of "gougers in good standing"  That just is not fair to my customers or myself.


----------



## friend

I have to show ye something that one of the lads on the Swedish Mac forum 
recently came up with. It's really silly, but funny.
It's called "Ninja Monday".
Ok what the thing with a ninja?
A ninja is invisible, so what we do is that we make the text in our posts white. :lmao:
To read it you have to mark it, as like when you are about to copy a text.
To be able to read it we also increase the font size.
As I said, silly, but funny too. 
An example in to be found in this post.

]See, you got it. 
Well done.
Silly eh?
Oh no, it doesn't work on this forum. 
It's the gray background.


----------



## friend

If there is a will, there is a way.

It's just to write EEEEEE instead of the chosen colour.

My ma said that I was a clever boy.
I'm older but some thing has not changed. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Other than Caman, not sure how many are awake ........... or still celebrating the win by the Roughies. So, I have made a warm Monday morning breakfast, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, glad to hear of the successes by your daughter re her speech. My area of expertise is literacy, and I have worked closely with many find speech-language pathologists here in NL. Most are great people to work with in collaboration to help a student. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, sorry to hear about that situation re your business venture. Does not seem fair at all.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, glad to hear of the successes by your daughter re her speech. My area of expertise is literacy, and I have worked closely with many find speech-language pathologists here in NL. Most are great people to work with in collaboration to help a student. Bon chance, mon ami.


Thanks Marc.
I was quite concerned over the fact that not much had happen,
so it's a relief to finally see progress.
She is so sweet and so nice and I just know that she will be exposed
to bullying later in life if we can't fix this now.
I feel hopeful though.

My wife, Anna, is teaching English as a second language and a few of her
students have a low literacy level. Some doesn't even know
how to read a book, so she has to show them where to start on a page
and where to continue on the next.

Literacy is a prison they carry with them every where they go.
The key to the door is people like yourself. 
Well done mon ami, fair play to you. :clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning shang gang!

How are you guys on this fine morning? Oops except for Caman! He's probably getting lunch ready! 

No name for my iMac- I just call it "the good one" and the PC "the crappy one". 

Geez, so sorry to hear about your business Diane. :-( 

Thanks for the brekkie Marc! Are you delivering the coffee and bagel to my door? Please and thank you!


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. We had great fun watching our Riders put Calgary in their place. You see Rp, this is why I cheered for Calgary to win last week as our record against them is much better than those pesky Eskimos.

Now, a quick coffee and I'm off to compose mybirdie.ca for tomorrow as I just finished uploading today's issue. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon and Don. It was a good game, Don, not a blowout like the BC loss.

Yes, Sharon, we deliver via Doxie Express.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Spent most of yesterday playing catch-up on the writing front. I'm at 42,700+ words.


----------



## SINC

Right on Sonal, write on! :clap:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! (an internationally time zone friendly greeting) 

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Can you throw in a cup of Sonal Special with that please. My Mom is still here.  Yes, hard loss by the Stamps to witness. The Grey Cup may be in town here but the Stamps will be in the stands, not on the field. My husband says they played so poorly that they actually didn't deserve the points they did get. 

Dreambirdie - Sorry to hear about CafeExpress - another Artist friend of mine is considering pulling all her stuff out for the same reasons. Maybe if enough artists/business people do that, some changes will be made. 

Caman - Good to hear that your daughter is making noticeable progress. Your kids all seem to have very Gaelic sounding names. Hard to know how to pronounce them, but I like them. 

Sonal - WOOT! WOOOOOT! WOOOOOT! Keep that Sonal train rolling....are you nearing the final station yet? 

Don - off to check out St. ALbert's Place in a minute....

Sharon - I'm going for a Timmy's run...Whatcha want?


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Kim!

Yeah, awesome, I want a medium regular, please and thanks! Whoo!


----------



## Rps

Good morning Kim, Sharon, Sonal, Daine, Don and Marc, good evening Caman, hope eveyone will have a good day. 
It is a sad day here as the last of my French Vanilla is done and I have to wait for a back order .... I think I missed the Timmies run as well.

Caman, I am an ESL instructor and quite often our students do not know how to read or write. In fact, for many, our classes are the first ones they have ever attended in their lives. Makes for an interesting day.

Don should be a great GC. Hoping the Roughies win, but Montreal looks very determined, they've been there, what, 7 times in the last 10 years and only have one to show for it? Could be a tough game for us.

Sharon, any word on how CC is doing?


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Spent most of yesterday playing catch-up on the writing front. I'm at 42,700+ words.


Good going Sonal, finish line will be close, but you will get there. Do we get to read it?


----------



## friend

Waiting for a call from my GP regarding an appointment for tomorrow.
I've got pain from the lower part of my stomach and bladder.

I hope its nothing serious, since my kids still needs me.
Also, the wife said I better not go and die anytime soon
or I'll be in big trouble.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> I am an ESL instructor


Good morning Rp.

Fair play to you. 
That's what my wife is too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Spent most of yesterday playing catch-up on the writing front. I'm at 42,700+ words.


Kudos, Sonal. The end is in sight. Excelsior!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Sonal Special coming up.

"Sharon - I'm going for a Timmy's run...Whatcha want?" Your loss. Today we have free samples of German and Austrian treats that make Timmie's stuff look and taste like cotton and coal dust.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Caman, what time is it there, around 6:30 pm? Any snow yet? I don't have a great knowledge of the geography of Sweden, I'm thinking something like our Labrador?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Waiting for a call from my GP regarding an appointment for tomorrow.
> I've got pain from the lower part of my stomach and bladder.
> 
> I hope its nothing serious, since my kids still needs me.
> Also, the wife said I better not go and die anytime soon
> or I'll be in big trouble.


Good luck, Caman. Pain can be a way of your body telling you something, so hopefully whatever this is has been detected early. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Caman, what time is it there, around 6:30 pm? Any snow yet? I don't have a great knowledge of the geography of Sweden, I'm thinking something like our Labrador?


Afternoon, Rp. I see Sweden as greener and warmer than Labrador.

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. I see Sweden as greener and warmer than Labrador.
> 
> How are you today, mon ami?


I am fine Marc, and you and yours? I'm starting to research my Lit Review [ again!] this time I'm interested in the works of Paulo Freire and his contemporaries. Not sure if it will fly, but I am struggling with taking a social change bent, or examining the man and the myth. Much of what has been attributed to Freire, I also read in Lindeman, so I guess great minds think alike, no matter what era....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I am fine Marc, and you and yours? I'm starting to research my Lit Review [ again!] this time I'm interested in the works of Paulo Freire and his contemporaries. Not sure if it will fly, but I am struggling with taking a social change bent, or examining the man and the myth. Much of what has been attributed to Freire, I also read in Lindeman, so I guess great minds think alike, no matter what era....


Good luck, mon ami. Luckily, lit reviews are easier these days with the Internet. Bon chance.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Sonal. The end is in sight. Excelsior!!!


It's been a tough slog, but what is left is entirely do-able.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all.

Just popping in to say Hi. I'm flying solo for the next couple of days with the boys as my wife is currently en route to LA. She is in Houston right now and will depart for LA shortly. FYI, she is being flown in for a job interview, and in case you're interested, here is the hotel she will be staying at:

http://www.standardhotels.com/los-angeles/

So picture this. A country girl staying there. A little out of our element.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Just popping in to say Hi. I'm flying solo for the next couple of days with the boys as my wife is currently en route to LA. She is in Houston right now and will depart for LA shortly. FYI, she is being flown in for a job interview, and in case you're interested, here is the hotel she will be staying at:
> 
> The Standard Hotel - Downtown Los Angeles Hotels
> 
> So picture this. A country girl staying there. A little out of our element.


Oh, I went for drinks on their roof bar with friends of mine when I was visiting LA last year. Very cool, but very LA.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Just popping in to say Hi. I'm flying solo for the next couple of days with the boys as my wife is currently en route to LA. She is in Houston right now and will depart for LA shortly. FYI, she is being flown in for a job interview, and in case you're interested, here is the hotel she will be staying at:
> 
> The Standard Hotel - Downtown Los Angeles Hotels
> 
> So picture this. A country girl staying there. A little out of our element.


Don't leave any dishes for when she comes home.  

Nice place. 
Will ye be moving to LA if she gets the job?


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> Don't leave any dishes for when she comes home.
> 
> Nice place.
> Will ye be moving to LA if she gets the job?


No her position will be in Canada. Actually ALL of Canada. Head office is in LA. I really wouldn't want to live in LA. I'm from a small town, and now live in an even smaller town, actually a village. Big cities are not my idea of fun.

I have the dishwasher running as we speak, but I have run out of dishwasher detergent. Any suggestions?


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> I have the dishwasher running as we speak, but I have run out of dishwasher detergent. Any suggestions?


For god sake don't use washingup liquid anyway. 

Send one of the boys to the shop, if they are old enough. 
Da needs his rest.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Oh, I went for drinks on their roof bar with friends of mine when I was visiting LA last year. Very cool, but very LA.


When we were checking out the hotel, (the cost of the room was $89 per night, must be a corporate rate) we thought it was going to be a real dump. Couldn't be further from the truth. Looking at how chic the hotel is, stressed her out even more about going to LA. I just kept reminding her that she has the job already and they don't fly just anyone out for an interview.

BTW, good work on your writing Sonal.


----------



## MLeh

There are some very rough neighbourhoods in that area, especially around the Convention Centre, so if she's used to a small town you'll have to tell her to be very careful of where she goes for a walk. 

I'm used to walking everywhere, but people at the hotels there look at me sideways when I ask how long it will take to walk somewhere. Everything is '10 minutes away ... depending on traffic', and I remember once I asked how long it would take to walk when I was told it was 'only 5 minutes away' and got the response ... "Um ... nobody WALKS".

Hope she has a successful trip.


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> For god sake don't use washingup liquid anyway.
> 
> Send one of the boys to the shop, if they are old enough.
> Da needs his rest.


I was going to do that to a buddy of mine when he first moved into his house, put a cup of dish soap in the dishwasher, but I didn't have the heart to do so, nor did I want to pay for a repair bill either.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> When we were checking out the hotel, (the cost of the room was $89 per night, must be a corporate rate) we thought it was going to be a real dump. Couldn't be further from the truth. Looking at how chic the hotel is, stressed her out even more about going to LA. I just kept reminding her that she has the job already and they don't fly just anyone out for an interview.
> 
> BTW, good work on your writing Sonal.


Thanks Warren. I'm most impressed that my back is still holding up, though it's a bit stiff today. (Got bored working in my office, so I did about 1,000 words on the couch.)

They are probably putting her up at The Standard because they are trying to impress her, not intimidate her. But it sounds like they would have done better to put her in a nice B&B outside the city, and give her a driver to take her wherever she needs to go.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> There are some very rough neighbourhoods in that area, especially around the Convention Centre, so if she's used to a small town you'll have to tell her to be very careful of where she goes for a walk.
> 
> I'm used to walking everywhere, but people at the hotels there look at me sideways when I ask how long it will take to walk somewhere. Everything is '10 minutes away ... depending on traffic', and I remember once I asked how long it would take to walk when I was told it was 'only 5 minutes away' and got the response ... "Um ... nobody WALKS".
> 
> Hope she has a successful trip.


She's used to Canadian cities, just not LA. As soon as she arrives at the hotel tonight she will get something to eat at the hotel and go straight to bed. In the morning, she will go straight to the interview and back tot he airport. There will be no time for sight seeing. She is pretty street smart though.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Thanks Warren. I'm most impressed that my back is still holding up, though it's a bit stiff today. (Got bored working in my office, so I did about 1,000 words on the couch.)
> 
> They are probably putting her up at The Standard because they are trying to impress her, not intimidate her. But it sounds like they would have done better to put her in a nice B&B outside the city, and give her a driver to take her wherever she needs to go.


I don't think they are trying to impress her, if you knew the company (fashion) everything would make sense. Let's just say they have had models like Claudia Schieffer modeling their clothes.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I was going to do that to a buddy of mine when he first moved into his house, put a cup of dish soap in the dishwasher, but I didn't have the heart to do so, nor did I want to pay for a repair bill either.


The other dishwasher uses thread that MCB started suggests baking soda to clean things up if you have any kicking around.

Linky.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> The other dishwasher uses thread that MCB started suggests baking soda to clean things up if you have any kicking around.
> 
> Linky.


Good to know. I think I'll take a trip to the store to grab a jug. I have to go anyway.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's been a tough slog, but what is left is entirely do-able.


Run towards the daylight, Sonal, as you approach the finish line.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, advanced kudos to your wife. Let's hope for the best on this trip. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.

When my wife is away and there is no dishwasher tablets or dish soap, I just let the doxies have a field day. I usually do this when someone drops in and I don't want this person to accept an invitation to dinner in the near future. Works every time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. Might you be interested in staring in a remake of the movie "G-Men"? It would be entitled "G-Man", with you as the star. You play an FBI agent, with secret powers no one knows about buy you. Interested?

YouTube - G-Men (1935) Trailer


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> When we were checking out the hotel, (the cost of the room was $89 per night, must be a corporate rate)


When we got married on the 22nd of May of this Anna had
booked us in to The Sheraton in Bellevue, since we wanted to have a mini honeymoon.
3 days in a big double room for US$200.00
She said that they do a few of those low rates to have the rooms booked.
So that's what to look out for when booking.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all! My internet is down for a couple of days - should be up shortly. Hope everyone is well.

Things are about the same here - we are hanging on, with good days and bad days.
I am doing some scanning for a friend - over 250 slides and I have created a document for him to use as reference per slide as well, so that is keeping me busy. I just about fell on the floor when I priced what companies were charging for it - One company - if over 200 slides they are only charge .60 cents per slide. Blacks charge $1.99 per slide - that would be almost $500!!!!!!! Wow!!!!!

I had a job interview on Friday night - but sorry, the interviewer was a real bubblehead.................and I am sure they will be looking for the same type. 

My son called me at 3:30 am this morning......he had received an "urgent help needed" message on his facebook chat, supposedly from my brother..........evidently he had been mugged at gunpoint and needed a loan for his hotel bill............when I called they were safely asleep at home. Another scam. I felt bad, not so much for waking him up to find out if they were okay - but because he just lost his father in law whom he was very close to.

Zoo is fine, I have finished painting the hallway and pleased with the result.

Warren - I hope your wife gets the job, good to hear things are going well with you all.

Marc, I trust all is well with you and yours and Don I trust you are well also.

Dreambirdie - are you going to find another site for your business? Good luck to you.

Good day and good health to everyone and take care.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Hi all! My internet is down for a couple of days - should be up shortly. Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Things are about the same here - we are hanging on, with good days and bad days.
> I am doing some scanning for a friend - over 250 slides and I have created a document for him to use as reference per slide as well, so that is keeping me busy. I just about fell on the floor when I priced what companies were charging for it - One company - if over 200 slides they are only charge .60 cents per slide. Blacks charge $1.99 per slide - that would be almost $500!!!!!!! Wow!!!!!
> 
> I had a job interview on Friday night - but sorry, the interviewer was a real bubblehead.................and I am sure they will be looking for the same type.
> 
> My son called me at 3:30 am this morning......he had received an "urgent help needed" message on his facebook chat, supposedly from my brother..........evidently he had been mugged at gunpoint and needed a loan for his hotel bill............when I called they were safely asleep at home. Another scam. I felt bad, not so much for waking him up to find out if they were okay - but because he just lost his father in law whom he was very close to.
> 
> Zoo is fine, I have finished painting the hallway and pleased with the result.
> 
> Warren - I hope your wife gets the job, good to hear things are going well with you all.
> 
> Marc, I trust all is well with you and yours and Don I trust you are well also.
> 
> Dreambirdie - are you going to find another site for your business? Good luck to you.
> 
> Good day and good health to everyone and take care.


Hi Jeanne! Nice to hear from you. I was starting to wonder where you were. 

Sorry to hear about the airhead interviewer - yep - you most certainly don't want to work there.

What type of scanner do you use? - do you like it? Would you buy another like it or a different one if you had the chance? I'm in the market for a scanner and am having trouble deciding on which model to buy.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> My son called me at 3:30 am this morning......he had received an "urgent help needed" message on his facebook chat, supposedly from my brother..........evidently he had been mugged at gunpoint and needed a loan for his hotel bill............when I called they were safely asleep at home. Another scam. I felt bad, not so much for waking him up to find out if they were okay - but because he just lost his father in law whom he was very close to.


Good health to you too. 

My God. 
Is there no end to the scams. 
I wonder if they ever feel sick from taking what doesn't belong to them.
Well if they find use for the stolen money now, it wont benefit them
after their number comes up, that's for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Jeanne. Your ship is due in someday soon. May the wait be untraumatic. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Looks like a typical day to me


Yes, but the remake will be less violent and more of a thriller that has you outwitting the "bad guys". No special effects stunts either -- you do it all live to film ................... and with only one take.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hello?*

Hi Everyone!

It's going to be absolutely impossible for me to read through everything I've missed over the past couple of months but I'm trying to get bits and pieces everywhere! Wow, you guys sure get to diverse topics and I am in awe.

How is everyone? I've had a lot going on in my life and still do but I think that the majority of the din has finally toned down. Has Rp published any more scrumptious recipes? I see we have a few new Shang members! Welcome- I'm Vicki and known to be somewhat longwinded plus recently - due to an unstable net connection, absent for long periods of time.

So everyone, tell me what's the most important stuff I need to know in order to catch up??

Take care and talk to everyone soon.
Vicki


----------



## Rps

ciaochiao said:


> So everyone, tell me what's the most important stuff I need to know in order to catch up??
> 
> Take care and talk to everyone soon.
> Vicki


Hi CC, nice to have you back! Hope things are indeed quietening down for you and yours. Take care...


----------



## Dr.G.

Hi, Vicki. Good to have you back. We have a new person, Caman, aka friend, who lives further east than I do ............ all the way to Sweden.


----------



## KC4

Hi Vicki! Woot! Nice to see you back in the Shang! Lots of recipes and stories - too many to recant....You're gonna have to visit MCB's Speed Reading thread to catch up.


----------



## Sonal

Hi Vicki,

I'm trying to do this: National Novel Writing Month

I'm at 42,700+ words, trying to get to 50,000 by the end of the month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, sending you some Spiced Sonal Special to see if you like it ............. since it is helpful for curing tension, writer's block, arthritis, headaches and tiredness.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey there Vicki!

Yep, you have lots to catch up!  Recipes, football, writing contest, doxies, school, etc etc etc etc etc............ new members.... yep perhaps hundreds of pages!


----------



## Sonal

Ah, thank you, Marc. I will have to dedicate this book to you and the Sonal Special Tea.

It's unlikely to be published, but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Ah, thank you, Marc. I will have to dedicate this book to you and the Sonal Special Tea.
> 
> It's unlikely to be published, but it's the thought that counts.


No need for the dedication, Sonal, but it was a kind and thoughtful gesture. Dedicate it to all of the folks in The Shang, and to every teacher who believed in you when you were in school. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Hi Vicki.

I'm Camán.
(pron. kAmaan)
I'm a Mick with a Mac, 
and as Marc said living in Sweden,
but moving to my wife in Bellevue WA next summer.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

I am after watching the sports revue on the box.
A Swedish hockey player got another player convicted for assault in court
after he had got in a fight with him during a game.
Eric Beaudoin (Ottowa) was interviewed about it and said he never heard of such a thing
and that he would never sue a fellow athlete.
By the way, in todays game Eric scored a goal and passed to another.


----------



## friend

Good night all.
Bed time.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night all.
> Bed time.


Night, Caman. See you tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, just getting home for supper in an hour or so and they're off to bed in Sweden. That nine hour ahead bit makes quite a difference although so does St. John's where it is approaching 8:30p.m. already.

Good thing I am an early riser. I get to communicate more with Marc and Camán both in the early mornings here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, just getting home for supper in an hour or so and they're off to bed in Sweden. That nine hour ahead bit makes quite a difference although so does St. John's where it is approaching 8:30p.m. already.
> 
> Gpod thing I am an early riser. I get to communicate more with Marc and Camán both in the early mornings here.


Don, having you online in the early morning is always a treat. There were times when I would come on some mornings and no one would be there. :-( Breakfast got cold  and I would drink coffee by myself. 

I always seem to be a day or so behind in reading SAP, but since it's there, I go through at my leisure. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

friend said:


> Hi Vicki.
> 
> I'm Camán.
> (pron. kAmaan)
> I'm a Mick with a Mac,
> and as Marc said living in Sweden,
> but moving to my wife in Bellevue WA next summer.


Hi Caman, I think you and Vicki might have some common grounds to talk about as I believe she was in WA and I think she might have lived there for a bit.



friend said:


> Good night all.
> Bed time.


Nitey nite Caman!


----------



## Dr.G.

I hate to be a party pooper, but it is time to call it a night. I have an early day tomorrow, and I want to do a bit of stargazing tonight. So, I wish one and all a peaceful good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to hear that things are not in crisis-mode. Things shall start to look up for you soon. Keep the Faith. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everybody!

Anybody reading a good book? I haven't had a good read in a while.


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh! Ok good night Marc. Pleasant dreams and TTYS.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon, how are you today?


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm feeling fantastic Rp! 

How about you?


----------



## Rps

Good, a little tired, but just doing some reading and watchin' the Leafs .... i know I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## sharonmac09

haahhaha, no Rp you are not a glutton for punishment.. in fact the Leafs may be the cinderella team of this year. They just lost another overtime game!! Yeah I know they are dead last but ya never know they might just start to turn the corner... hopefully sooner rather than later!

Marc's beloved team the Rangers have won tonight.


----------



## The G3 Man

ciaochiao said:


> 's the most important stuff I need to know in order to catch up??


The G3 man got an intel. Evan Pitts has moved to Linux, and became a lurcher, Snow Leopard came out, spelling doom for the powerPC in the long run :'( . Many got iPhone's. KC4 is still a goober. ehMac got rid of MacWorld Canada, and Social Groups are now gone.

Morgan


----------



## friend

Good morning Shang gang.

Sun is shining here and it quite mild still.
I'm about to take Liam to playschool and then to off
my GP. Got an early appointment to check why I have pain
in my lower stomach area.

Have good continuous sleep, still in bed all of ye I presume,
and a great morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have made a fine breakfast to get you all moving up the "hump" until Wednesday. So, enjoy some of you favorite treats and eats for the morning, and as always, freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be there throughout the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc and all who will follow. Just popped in for a quick coffee. Have a bit of writing to do this morning before I upload mybirdie.ca for the day so I'm off to do just that with a coffee. Then of course there is tomorrow issue to get going on. Later . . .


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, gone over and hour and all finished today's issue and still no one about.

Oh well, not to worry, they will show up sooner or later.

BULLETIN: Don't miss the story of Wylie Coyote on mybirdie.ca this morning. It's an unbelievable yarn about the good fortune of a certain coyote.

Now, I'm off again to compose tomorrow's edition.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, you heading to Calgary for the Cup this weekend?


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, no way am I going to Calgary for the big game. Ever since I got a 40" HDTV and satellite, being at home in the comfort of my arm chair and seeing every little detail with a cold one in my hand, beats freezing my butt on a plastic seat.

The advances in TV have kept me out of the stadiums for a few years now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Rp. I would go to the game if I had a ticket ......... and the time .......... or the money. Such is Life.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the coffee and breakfast Don and Marc....Off to check out Wiley in SAP soon. 
Hubby and son have tickets for the cup - hope they don't freeze their butts off in the stands. 

Caman- Good luck with your Doc appt - Hope it's nothing serious. 



The G3 Man said:


> Evan Pitts has moved to Linux, and became a lurcher.


:lmao:It's lurKER Morgan, LURKER....unless Evan has just starting driving a car with a manual transmission for the first time.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the coffee and breakfast Don and Marc....Off to check out Wiley in SAP soon.
> Hubby and son have tickets for the cup - hope they don't freeze their butts off in the stands.
> 
> Caman- Good luck with your Doc appt - Hope it's nothing serious.
> 
> 
> :lmao:It's lurKER Morgan, LURKER....unless Evan has just starting driving a car with a manual transmission for the first time.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: Thanks for the laugh Kim!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning shang gang!

How's everybody here! I'm fine and enjoying my Timmy's.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon, I'm still in French Vanilla withdrawal, but am coping with my Columbian .....


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 44,200 words. I'm taking a stroll to the finish line.

Thanks for the coffee and breakfast.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: Thanks for the laugh Kim!


You're welcome! 


sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning shang gang!
> 
> How's everybody here! I'm fine and enjoying my Timmy's.


Me too - Home brew style. Interestingly enough, in class last night we were comparing and contrasting the history, marketing and packaging strategies of Tim Horton's vs. Starbucks. The instructor told me something I didn't realise - Tim Horton's is no longer Canadian owned, although they hold on strong to the Canadian identity. I must have missed that news flash while I was down in Texas. Going to have to look it up.


Rps said:


> Hi Sharon, I'm still in French Vanilla withdrawal, but am coping with my Columbian .....


:-( Poor Rp....I don't think the Doxie express delivers flavored coffees either....hope your research is going well despite the lack of preferred fuel.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, gone over and hour and all finished today's issue and still no one about.
> 
> Oh well, not to worry, they will show up sooner or later.
> 
> BULLETIN: Don't miss the story of Wylie Coyote on mybirdie.ca this morning. It's an unbelievable yarn about the good fortune of a certain coyote.
> 
> Now, I'm off again to compose tomorrow's edition.



That is an amazing story if it is true. How could the car function with the coyote in the grill? How did they not notice something when they stopped for gas? 

Liked the children's notes to God. Cute. :love2:


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. 44,200 words. I'm taking a stroll to the finish line.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee and breakfast.


AWESOME! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. 44,200 words. I'm taking a stroll to the finish line.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee and breakfast.


Kudos, Sonal. The end is in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Me too - Home brew style. Interestingly enough, in class last night we were comparing and contrasting the history, marketing and packaging strategies of Tim Horton's vs. Starbucks. The instructor told me something I didn't realise - Tim Horton's is no longer Canadian owned, although they hold on strong to the Canadian identity. I must have missed that news flash while I was down in Texas. Going to have to look it up.
> :-( Poor Rp....I don't think the Doxie express delivers flavored coffees either....hope your research is going well despite the lack of preferred fuel.


Kim, on September 28, 2009, Tim Hortons Inc. announced it had completed the reorganization of its corporate structure to become a Canadian public company. On June 29, 2009, Tim Hortons Inc. announced that, pending shareholder approval (expected in September), the chain's operations would be reorganized under a new publicly-traded company, also named "Tim Hortons Inc." 

Owning the Cafe Chez Marc franchises all over the world made it impossible to own TH stock. Still, we outsell them each year, so that matters little in the total scheme of things.

Of course we deliver flavored coffees/teas to any and all of our regular customers.


----------



## SINC

Way to go Sonal, keep going write to the end.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That is an amazing story if it is true. How could the car function with the coyote in the grill? How did they not notice something when they stopped for gas?
> 
> Liked the children's notes to God. Cute. :love2:


When I think about it I could easily not notice something in my grill. I exit my 4 x 4 from the drivers door and walk back to the gas lid, use my debit card to activate the pump, fill up and then head from there right back to the drivers door, never seeing the front of the vehicle. Easily done if you ask me.


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Hi Sharon, I'm still in French Vanilla withdrawal, but am coping with my Columbian .....


Keep up the will power. You can do it. Soon you'll be off of that crap they try to pass off as coffee. 

Me? Having 16 oz of instant Maxwell House. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When I think about it I could easily not notice something in my grill. I exit my 4 x 4 from the drivers door and walk back to the gas lid, use my debit card to activate the pump, fill up and then head from there right back to the drivers door, never seeing the front of the vehicle. Easily done if you ask me.


True, but would you not even look at the front of your car after hitting something???


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, on September 28, 2009, Tim Hortons Inc. announced it had completed the reorganization of its corporate structure to become a Canadian public company. On June 29, 2009, Tim Hortons Inc. announced that, pending shareholder approval (expected in September), the chain's operations would be reorganized under a new publicly-traded company, also named "Tim Hortons Inc."
> 
> Owning the Cafe Chez Marc franchises all over the world made it impossible to own TH stock. Still, we outsell them each year, so that matters little in the total scheme of things.
> 
> Of course we deliver flavored coffees/teas to any and all of our regular customers.


Hahah- I'm so far behind in the news I missed both announcements - Glad to hear that it's back as a Canadian company again. Apparently my instructor missed the latest announcement too!
Harper welcomes Tim Hortons back to Canada


"Stephen Harper" said:


> In 1995 when Tim Hortons merged with an American firm it effectively became an American company. That decision was undoubtedly made in the best interests of the company, but here we are today, 14 years later, because it is now in the best interest of the company to come back to Canada today."


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> When I think about it I could easily not notice something in my grill. I exit my 4 x 4 from the drivers door and walk back to the gas lid, use my debit card to activate the pump, fill up and then head from there right back to the drivers door, never seeing the front of the vehicle. Easily done if you ask me.


I was on the ferry and noticed the car of the lady next to me had a bird stuck in the grill. She ... um ... freaked out a bit when I pointed it out.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> True, but would you not even look at the front of your car after hitting something???


I would - but apparently not everyone does...
snopes.com: Dead Body on Car
Warning: Grisly content


----------



## Dr.G.

Some of those stories are amazing, Kim. All the more reason NOT to drink and drive.


----------



## KC4

Excellent SAP today Don!:clap:

Wily Coyote, the solder's view of Iraq, the anti-Monket Butt Powder (which I bought as a Gag gift for my son last year and he loved it and bought more) , the old Ford trucks (my grandfather had a 1940's vintage Ford Flatbed which he named "John Henry" ...so he would say things like "John Henry and I are going to town!")...the distlefink, etc etc...


----------



## macdoodle

CULTURE GENERIC ST_UIP

Thought you might get a kick out of this from 'down under' :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Excellent SAP today Don!:clap:
> 
> Wily Coyote, the solder's view of Iraq, the anti-Monket Butt Powder (which I bought as a Gag gift for my son last year and he loved it and bought more) , the old Ford trucks (my grandfather had a 1940's vintage Ford Flatbed which he named "John Henry" ...so he would say things like "John Henry and I are going to town!")...the distlefink, etc etc...


Glad you enjoyed your visit Kim, do come again.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day all


Evening, Garett. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

I just returned from a retirement social at the Faculty of Education of someone for whom I served on the search committee when she was hired. When I came to MUN, I was #93 in terms of seniority, and now I am tied for #3. A lot of water has gone under the bridge since those first days here at Memorial.


----------



## Cameo

KC4 said:


> Hi Jeanne! Nice to hear from you. I was starting to wonder where you were.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the airhead interviewer - yep - you most certainly don't want to work there.
> 
> What type of scanner do you use? - do you like it? Would you buy another like it or a different one if you had the chance? I'm in the market for a scanner and am having trouble deciding on which model to buy.


 
I like my scanner - it is the Canon 5200F. It seems to do a very good job, it is a flat bed scanner with the options to also scan negatives and 4 slides at a time. It saves the slides as separate files too, so you don't have to separate them after scanning.
It is about 4 years old though I believe, but they should have updated versions of it.
Good luck.


----------



## MaxPower

My wife is on her way home from LA and overall she wasn't impressed with the city. Massive and dirty is how she described it. The hotel she was at wasn't near what the web site depicts it - no heat and so so. Basically she didn't feel safe and not even safe enough to eat there. She said she didn't want to get sick.

All in all though, the interview went well and she is confident the job is hers. We shall see though.


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Jeanne,

Nice to hear from you again.

How's the volunteering at SH? Say Hi to some of the residents for me. Please PM me though if there is any significant change in status in any of the Residents though. After spending the amount of time that I did with them, it's hard to not get attached.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I like my scanner - it is the Canon 5200F. It seems to do a very good job, it is a flat bed scanner with the options to also scan negatives and 4 slides at a time. It saves the slides as separate files too, so you don't have to separate them after scanning.
> It is about 4 years old though I believe, but they should have updated versions of it.
> Good luck.



Evening, Jeanne. How is Life treting you today?

I have an Epson V500 Scanner which I got for my many, many slides I have taken over the many years of using a Minolta SLR.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> My wife is on her way home from LA and overall she wasn't impressed with the city. Massive and dirty is how she described it. The hotel she was at wasn't near what the web site depicts it - no heat and so so. Basically she didn't feel safe and not even safe enough to eat there. She said she didn't want to get sick.
> 
> All in all though, the interview went well and she is confident the job is hers. We shall see though.


Evening, Warren. The two of you should go to New York City when she gets this position. I shall be your personal guide.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> So far so good, hope you are too, and the same for everyone else


Good to hear this, G-Man. The movie deal is starting to gain momentum. Are you still interested?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Count me in :greedy:


Great. "G-Man Redux -- The Silent Super Hero" is the initial title, with Stephen Spielberg directing. You will be a combination of Harrison Ford's Indiana Jones character for adventure, Liam Neeson in Schindler's List for drama, Tom Hanks in Saving Private Ryan for reality, and a touch of Gary Cooper in The Pride of the Yankees for the touch of humanism. Are you up for your role???


----------



## Dr.G.

Further proof that the Cafe Chez Marc is far superior to Tim Hortons -- This just in from CNN. "The president, first lady and their guests will dine on pumpkin pie tart or pear tatin with whipped cream and caramel sauce for desert during Tuesday night's state dinner at the White House. The deserts were prepared by The Cafe Chez Marc, one of the Obama's favorite places for Sunday Brunch."


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> The deserts were prepared by The Cafe Chez Marc, one of the Obama's favorite places for Sunday Brunch."


I need to wake up earlier on Sundays... I never seem to see President Obama at the Cafe for brunch. Or is that the doings of the Secret Service?


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I only play lead


Yes, you have top billing, but SS wants this to be his finest movie. You have to combine the roles of some of his favorite leading men from his movies, and one of his favorite roles, that of Lou Gehrig played by Gary Cooper. You need to cry ............. and you die at the end. It shall be a movie that has men and women crying as they exit the theater. 

YouTube - Lou Gehrig's speech

YouTube - Pride of the Yankees part 14

YouTube - Pride of the Yankees part 15 [FINAL]


----------



## Dr.G.

Steven Spielberg intends to have the ending of this movie as gut wrenching as Old Yeller.

YouTube - Old Yeller in 5 seconds


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I need to wake up earlier on Sundays... I never seem to see President Obama at the Cafe for brunch. Or is that the doings of the Secret Service?


Sonal, we have to deliver to The White House on Sunday for their Sunday brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to go out stargazing once again with it being a clear and mild night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, we have to deliver to The White House on Sunday for their Sunday brunch.


Ah, but the food is not the same without the atmosphere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you are able to make it back to The Shang more often now. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Ah, but the food is not the same without the atmosphere.


That is so very true, Sonal. Still, I am working on an arrangement where we could have Sunday brunch at The White House. We could bring the whole Shang crowd ........... even the doxies, who could have fun with Bo. We shall see.

Keep the Faith with your writing, Sister Sonal. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Just arrived home for supper.

Went out after spending three hours plus on the phone, 2 1/2 of them with Apple trying to get my new iPhone to send an email.

Even Telus can't figure it our after Apple involved them. Damn depressing I must say.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Just arrived home for supper.
> 
> Went out after spending three hours plus on the phone, 2 1/2 of them with Apple trying to get my new iPhone to send an email.
> 
> Even Telus can't figure it our after Apple involved them. Damn depressing I must say.


Boy Don, if Telus is like Rogers, you must be rich to handle the data charges on that deal ..... talk about bandits..... my daughter got a data phone from Rogers, but we soon realised the scam on the "data" portion of the phone. So we signed a document stating we understand the "data" charges and then cancelled the use of the phone for data. However, because it was a data phone we still had to pay a premium. A premium for a data less data phone. You know I think being a pimp or crack dealer is a more honourable profession.


----------



## SINC

Rp, my plan is the Telus 80 for $80/month.

350 anytime minutes
5 phone numbers anywhere in Canada free and unlimited calling
Free evenings and weekends
No system access fee
2 GB data
Includes voicemail, call waiting and caller ID


----------



## Rps

Don, that is a fraction of what Rogers wants. I wonder if Telus is the same here? I will check it out.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, that is a fraction of what Rogers wants. I wonder if Telus is the same here? I will check it out.


Rp, as far as I can tell it is nationwide wherever Telus has service. Here is the link:

Clear Choice? Plans for iPhone |  Plans for iPhone |  Plans |  TELUS Mobility


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have an early bird "Over the Hump Day" breakfast ready for anyone up this early. For those who are still sleeping, breakfast shall be ready when you awaken.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning once again. Our regular "Over the Hump Day" breakfast is now being served, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Shang Gang! 

Well Marc, it looks like just the two of us are awake and about. Thanks for the brekkie and I'll have bacon and eggs please and thank you.

Well looks like our fantastic weather over the past couple of weeks is ending :-( as it's going to be raining for the next few days. 

So Marc how are you today? Are you going to be watching the Rangers game tonight?


----------



## SINC

Morning all! I slept in a bit this morning so just finished mybirdie.ca for another day and now it is time to go compose tomorrow's edition. Today is the day for my H1N1 shot, so I will be at the clinic mid morning for that.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Shang Gang!
> 
> Well Marc, it looks like just the two of us are awake and about. Thanks for the brekkie and I'll have bacon and eggs please and thank you.
> 
> Well looks like our fantastic weather over the past couple of weeks is ending :-( as it's going to be raining for the next few days.
> 
> So Marc how are you today? Are you going to be watching the Rangers game tonight?


I am fine, Sharon. Thanks for asking. And how are you?

Let's Go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!!

YouTube - New York Rangers Goal Song


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all! I slept in a bit this morning so just finished mybirdie.ca for another day and now it is time to go compose tomorrow's edition. Today is the day for my H1N1 shot, so I will be at the clinic mid morning for that.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Good luck with your shot, Don. I had no problems or reactions ........... just a 6 hour wait.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Warren. The two of you should go to New York City when she gets this position. I shall be your personal guide.


She has always wanted to go to NYC. I'm not a fan of big cities, but I'll try anything once.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Don, loved the Maxine spot today. How is everyone else today, Marc, Caman, Sharon Warren?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> She has always wanted to go to NYC. I'm not a fan of big cities, but I'll try anything once.


Warren, with me as your guide, we will see all of the main tourist sights, such as The Empire State Building, The Statue of Liberty, Ellis Island, Wall Street, The Metropolitan Museum of Art, The International Dachshund Museum, The Museum of Natural History, Times Square, China Town, Little Italy, Central Park, The Museum of Modern Doxies, Broadway, 5th Avenue ............ and more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How are you today?


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Don, loved the Maxine spot today. How is everyone else today, Marc, Caman, Sharon Warren?


Good Morning RP. I'm doing well thanks.

Enjoying a cup of my kettle's finest Instant Maxwell House. I was tempted to go to the local cafe, but I couldn't stomach the wait for a Cup o' Joe. If there's more than 2 people in line you're guaranteed to wait at least 20 min. $2 for the largest medium roast coffee they have. I'll gladly pay the premium, beats Tim Horton's, too bad it doesn't justify the wait.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, with me as your guide, we will see all of the main tourist sights, such as The Empire State Building, The Statue of Liberty, Ellis Island, Wall Street, The Metropolitan Museum of Art, The International Dachshund Museum, The Museum of Natural History, Times Square, China Town, Little Italy, Central Park, The Museum of Modern Doxies, Broadway, 5th Avenue ............ and more.


I'm sure it would be a grand tour. Maybe someday I'll take you up on it.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All!
Happy' over the hump day' to you all  it is a beautiful calm morning with an incredible sunrise.... looks like a good day on the rise 
The Montreal Alouettes are now in town according to the radio last night, I am rooting for them , (any other team I would be rooting for the west) so I may peek in more than usual to the game.... 
Any calls from those of you who actually follow these games?? I think they will have their hands full with Sask, but who knows ... still they need someone in their corner this far away from home! :lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

Well, gotta get back to work. Yesterday I made about 2/3 of my quota and now I have to get my orders out by Friday before we leave for Florida. Yup going to see M I C K E Y M O U S E.

We rented a house with a pool and Hot Tub. I'm just excited to lounge in the Hot Tub with a cold beer. I also rented a lens for my Nikon from Lens Lenders. We shall see how it goes. So far they have been very good to deal with.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'm sure it would be a grand tour. Maybe someday I'll take you up on it.


Great idea, Warren. We shall rendezvous at the corner of Walk and Don't Walk ............ then take a stroll across The Brooklyn Bridge into Manhattan, and from there ................ our Magical Mystery Tour begins. Your limo shall be there when you are. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. I shall be rooting for the Roughies, since that is the team my wife will be rooting for and I want to keep peace in this house.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Warren. Say hey to Mickey for me. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> She has always wanted to go to NYC. I'm not a fan of big cities, but I'll try anything once.


Ahhh... New York! it isn't like any other for it's energy and wonder... 

there is so much to see it gets overwhelming, but I think our day in Battery Park was most interesting , artists everywhere and paintings for sale before the ink dries...

I loved it but it wore me out after a week, I am not certain I would live in the city, (anymore than I would live in a city here) but I would live outside, with it's availability no less than an hour or so away.... that way I could choose ...:lmao:

But if possible everyone should go to New York city at least once in their lives, it is an experience you will treasure all your life.... :clap:

(I wouldn't want to live there, but it's a hell (is this word allowed? if not change it to heck.... doesn't have the same impact somehow) of a place to visit!! :love2:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the OTHD Breakfast Marc....the tour sounds fabulous...including the Museum of the Modern Doxie. :lmao: I'm in! I've always wanted to visit NYC!

Off to check out SAP soon Don - Good luck with your shot... I had a sore arm for a few days but it's completely gone now. 

How is everybody doing today? Any new word count from Sonal?


----------



## Sonal

Haven't been to NYC since I was a child... been meaning to go for some time now that I am an adult. 

45,355 words today.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> 45,355 words today.


No pun today Sonal. 

Just write on as you're in the clubhouse turn and headed for the finish line! :clap:


----------



## friend

Good evening (my timezon) Shang gang.

I went to my GP and from there to the A&E (ER) and I got admitted.
They found out after a MR scan that I have diverticulitis.
I'm getting antibiotics intravenous and I'l just home checking on the kids.
I have to go back and stay over night.
They are still not 100% sure that they wont have to put me under the knife.
So for the diverticulitis and remote chance of an operation they have put me on a fast.
No food since breakfast yesterday and me tummy wont see another bit for 1-2 days. 
Pain has more or less gone, but now I suffer from an empty stomach.


----------



## Dr.G.

"But if possible everyone should go to New York city at least once in their lives, it is an experience you will treasure all your life.... " Very true, Leslie.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear that Camán. Let's hope they keep the knives at bay and this can be corrected soon.

Having read up on the condition, it seems they avoid surgery on first time patients, although, I must say I don't envy the suggested diets associated with treatment.

Get well soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Haven't been to NYC since I was a child... been meaning to go for some time now that I am an adult.
> 
> 45,355 words today.


All the way, Sonal ........... to NYC ............ the finish line ............ and beyond. Excelsior.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Good evening (my timezon) Shang gang.
> 
> I went to my GP and from there to the A&E (ER) and I got admitted.
> They found out after a MR scan that I have diverticulitis.
> I'm getting antibiotics intravenous and I'l just home checking on the kids.
> I have to go back and stay over night.
> They are still not 100% sure that they wont have to put me under the knife.
> So for the diverticulitis and remote chance of an operation they have put me on a fast.
> No food since breakfast yesterday and me tummy wont see another bit for 1-2 days.
> Pain has more or less gone, but now I suffer from an empty stomach.


Sorry to hear that Caman... A few of my friends and family also suffer from this condition. The diet change is the main thing - and if strictly adhered to, is very likely to alleviate most if not all of the symptoms. The surgery can also be good for the fact that they remove the most troublesome section and immediately your symptoms dissipate. ...with little or no long lingering negative impact from having the section removed. 

Good Luck - get better soon and sorry as well to hear about the IV - (I tptptptp IVs)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of the diverticulitis, Caman. Knew someone who had it and he did not need surgery, just a change in diet once the antibiotics took effect. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Act the way you would like to be, and soon you will be the way you act." Bob Dylan


----------



## SINC

Well, I got poked about 10:24. No wait, no lineup. I didn't even cry. (The little guy next to me did.) Was out by 10:44.

Three hours later, I have a numbness in my left arm, but no pain as such. Tiny bright red mark that I've never seen with any other flu shot over the past 10 years. The needle looked to me to be twice as long as the one my doctor normally uses. The nurse said it was a one inch needle. Damn thing looked six inches long to me. Felt like a sharp pin prick and I've never felt that either with any other flu shot.


----------



## KC4

Don, expect that your arm with get quite sore tonight and you will not likely be able to sleep laying on that same side. Both Lee's and my own arm soreness went away completely in a few days. The first 24 hours was the worst for us. 

Kacey's skinny little arm reacted the longest - but the swelling and redness has finally subsided as of this morning with only a minimal lingering soreness.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I got poked about 10:24. No wait, no lineup. I didn't even cry. (The little guy next to me did.) Was out by 10:44.
> 
> Three hours later, I have a numbness in my left arm, but no pain as such. Tiny bright red mark that I've never seen with any other flu shot over the past 10 years. The needle looked to me to be twice as long as the one my doctor normally uses. The nurse said it was a one inch needle. Damn thing looked six inches long to me. Felt like a sharp pin prick and I've never felt that either with any other flu shot.


Good for you, Don. No lollipop?

They are running out of vaccine here in NL, so the date of Groundhog Day for all to get their shot looks more likely now. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Don, expect that your arm with get quite sore tonight and you will not likely be able to sleep laying on that same side. Both Lee's and my own arm soreness went away completely in a few days. The first 24 hours was the worst for us.
> 
> Kacey's skinny little arm reacted the longest - but the swelling and redness has finally subsided as of this morning with only a minimal lingering soreness.


That's the way it was with me as well, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got a nice note from Barack Obama re American Thanksgiving. Thought I would share it with my Shang Family, since I am thankful for knowing all of you. We shall have a nice Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow at The Cafe Chez Marc.

"Marc -- 

Tomorrow, Thanksgiving Day, Americans across the country will sit down together, count our blessings, and give thanks for our families and our loved ones.

American families reflect the diversity of this great nation. No two are exactly alike, but there is a common thread they each share.

Our families are bound together through times of joy and times of grief. They shape us, support us, instill the values that guide us as individuals, and make possible all that we achieve.

So tomorrow, I'll be giving thanks for my family -- for all the wisdom, support, and love they have brought into my life.

But tomorrow is also a day to remember those who cannot sit down to break bread with those they love.

The soldier overseas holding down a lonely post and missing his kids. The sailor who left her home to serve a higher calling. The folks who must spend tomorrow apart from their families to work a second job, so they can keep food on the table or send a child to school.

We are grateful beyond words for the service and hard work of so many Americans who make our country great through their sacrifice. And this year, we know that far too many face a daily struggle that puts the comfort and security we all deserve painfully out of reach.

So when we gather tomorrow, let us also use the occasion to renew our commitment to building a more peaceful and prosperous future that every American family can enjoy.

It seems like a lifetime ago that a crowd met on a frigid February morning in Springfield, Illinois to set out on an improbable course to change our nation.

In the years since, Michelle and I have been blessed with the support and friendship of the millions of Americans who have come together to form this ongoing movement for change.

You have been there through victories and setbacks. You have given of yourselves beyond measure. You have enabled all that we have accomplished -- and you have had the courage to dream yet bigger dreams for what we can still achieve.

So in this season of thanks giving, I want to take a moment to express my gratitude to you, and my anticipation of the brighter future we are creating together.

With warmest wishes for a happy holiday season from my family to yours,

President Barack Obama"


----------



## Dr.G.

"I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel." Maya Angelou


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in ..............

(CNN) -- Oprah Winfrey will interview President Obama and his wife, Michelle, next month for a 60-minute program to air before Christmas, the talk show host announced Wednesday.

"Christmas at the White House: An Oprah Primetime Special" will air at 10 p.m. ET December 13 on ABC, her Web site said.

"The intimate, informative and entertaining hourlong special will include a one-on-one conversation with the president at Sunday brunch, catered by The Cafe Chez Marc, marking the first time Oprah has interviewed him since he took office, as well as an exclusive sit-down interview with the first couple."


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Sorry to hear that Camán. Let's hope they keep the knives at bay and this can be corrected soon.
> Get well soon.





KC4 said:


> Sorry to hear that Caman.
> Good Luck - get better soon and sorry as well to hear about the IV - (I tptptptp IVs)





Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of the diverticulitis, Caman. Bon chance, mon ami.


Thanks lads.
I'm back at the hospital now.
This time WITH my Mac. :clap:

I'm not too bad, most of the pain has gone.
Going to try to get some shut eye and hoping that I can go
home tomorrow to my 6 monstes, I mean children. 

Have a good afternoon and night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Sleep well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

We should have a grand party for Sonal when she reaches 50,000 words. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We should have a grand party for Sonal when she reaches 50,000 words. Anyone interested?


Count me in! That would certainly speak volumes about the Shang members.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Count me in! That would certainly speak volumes about the Shang members.


Good. I found some old hats, but they don't seem appropriate. Might have to get some new ones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I search for unique and fitting hats for Sonal's victory party. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I trust that this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Thanks lads.
> I'm back at the hospital now.
> This time WITH my Mac. :clap:
> 
> I'm not too bad, most of the pain has gone.
> Going to try to get some shut eye and hoping that I can go
> home tomorrow to my 6 monstes, I mean children.
> 
> Have a good afternoon and night.


Have a good sleep Caman. Here's hoping you wake up greatly improved and ready to be sprung from the Big House.


----------



## KC4

dr.g. said:


> we should have a grand party for sonal when she reaches 50,000 words. Anyone interested?


WOOT! WOOT! Woot! Yes!!!


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good. I found some old hats, but they don't seem appropriate. Might have to get some new ones.


Hey, they say "Happy Birthday" on them. That brings me two words closer. 



Dr.G. said:


> We should have a grand party for Sonal when she reaches 50,000 words. Anyone interested?





Rps said:


> Count me in! That would certainly speak volumes about the Shang members.





KC4 said:


> WOOT! WOOT! Woot! Yes!!!


You all are terrific. Honestly. 

I came home from work at 10:30 PM today, tired and not wanting to write a word, read about my upcoming party in the Shang and then sat down and moved the story forward ahead by over 1,000 words. It's really wonderful to share all the joy and struggle of all of this personal challenge with all of you.

In any case, 46,667 words down, and I'm going to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hey, they say "Happy Birthday" on them. That brings me two words closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all are terrific. Honestly.
> 
> I came home from work at 10:30 PM today, tired and not wanting to write a word, read about my upcoming party in the Shang and then sat down and moved the story forward ahead by over 1,000 words. It's really wonderful to share all the joy and struggle of all of this personal challenge with all of you.
> 
> In any case, 46,667 words down, and I'm going to bed.


Sleep well, Sonal. Remember, the difficult you do right away ........... the impossible will take a bit longer. Excelsior!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a fine breakfast for one and all this morning. Currently brewing some fresh tea and coffee to get you started on your way. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for brekkie.

Well, Kim was right about a sore arm. And yes Kim, I sure could not sleep on my left side. I got up at 4:00 and struggled to update and upload SAP. Damn dull ache just would not let my brain function. Now I will take my morning meds and perhaps that will help as I have all of tomorrow's issue to gather and compose. I neglected to do that yesterday and left myself far too much work this morning. I had forgotten just how bad that was when I used to do that every day.

To be honest, SAP is becoming more work than fun the past month or so. The daily grind, now at well over 500 consecutive days is beginning to wear on me. I wish I had enough revenue to recruit a helper and take a couple days off each week. Sigh.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> To be honest, SAP is becoming more work than fun the past month or so. The daily grind, now at well over 500 consecutive days is beginning to wear on me. I wish I had enough revenue to recruit a helper and take a couple days off each week. Sigh.


Hi Don, been there as well. Do you have any local service clubs and high schools.

Often the service clubs can provide the material and the high school can provide the labour. In Ontario student are required to conduct 40 hours of service work before they can graduate from high school, not sure if Alberta has that, but if they do you can incorporate the two.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Hi Don, been there as well. Do you have any local service clubs and high schools.
> 
> Often the service clubs can provide the material and the high school can provide the labour. In Ontario student are required to conduct 40 hours of service work before they can graduate from high school, not sure if Alberta has that, but if they do you can incorporate the two.


Good morning everybody!

Rp, I wasn't aware of this service work until Vicki told me about it. When I graduated from high school in Ontario in 1979, we didn't have this requirement. When did this start? It seems to me that this creates more stress on the teens.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the brekkie Marc...awesome, as usual!

Hey Don - I've already been to SAP this morning! Looks great. I've always admired your perseverance with getting SAP updated and online every day - I don't think I could do it, but I'm not a lifetime newsperson either....takes a special kind to be able to do that day after day. 
Do you think you would lose your readership if you took a vacation every once in a while? You may lose a few - but not many, in my opinion. 

Anybody heard from Caman? Should we all go visit him in the big house?

Sonal - Lookin' good! Woot! - Gee - you are getting sooooo close......How's the pomegranate character doing? Any concussing going on? :lmaooes it die at the end? Oh - No..wait - don't tell me - I don't want any spoilers here....


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everybody!
> 
> Rp, I wasn't aware of this service work until Vicki told me about it. When I graduated from high school in Ontario in 1979, we didn't have this requirement. When did this start? It seems to me that this creates more stress on the teens.


It only does so if you don't plan for it. The ones who had the toughest time were the first year grads of the programme. When the law was passed it was in Feb. and they had to have all 40 hours in before they could graduate. There has been much talk about this, but the kids are lucky I didn't draft the law, it would have been 400 hours. Think about it, 40 hours from grade 9 to grade 12 .... what is that 1 video game every two weeks per year?


----------



## Rps

Don I liked the scorned lover's story in "mybirdie", I always wondered what a "cul du sac" meant?


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> It only does so if you don't plan for it. The ones who had the toughest time were the first year grads of the programme. When the law was passed it was in Feb. and they had to have all 40 hours in before they could graduate. There has been much talk about this, but the kids are lucky I didn't draft the law, it would have been 400 hours. Think about it, 40 hours from grade 9 to grade 12 .... what is that 1 video game every two weeks per year?


Oh ok, so they have four years. It should be a breeze then. In that case it's a fantastic program. So it wasn't implemented too long ago then?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don I liked the scorned lover's story in "mybirdie", I always wondered what a "cul du sac" meant?


Geez Rp, you have me snorting coffee through my nose with that one!

:clap::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost afternoon to Don, Rp, Sharon and Kim. Did I leave out anyone???

Don, that is the common reaction to the shot, but by this evening you should be up and about without pain. 

Sending some chicken soup to Caman via Doxie Express ................. in our new transatlantic solar-powered jet. We use the wind to get it out of St.John's, and then the sun takes over. No jet fuel to pollute the atmosphere. Obama might take it rather than Air Force One when he goes to Oslo to pick up his Nobel Prize. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Late good morning to all, and to some good afternoon
Sonal, it is marvelous to see how well you are doing on your story.... you sure have a lot of fortitude :clap: keep on keeping on, I am making you a special treat for your 50,000 word debut... home made almond rocca.... I usually only make it at major holidays, it is too good to stay away from  but I think when you reach your 50,000th word, it will be time for a holiday!! :love2: how does a day at the spa sound before you jet off to never never land ?? 

Caman, I hope you are still with us and not snoring on a table somewhere??

Marc thanks for brekkie, the coffee was exceptionally good this morning.... few grains of salt perhaps?? I know it makes a lot of difference but I forget it more often than I remember!! 

Don, there must be someone who could help you with your chores, a youngster who would like to learn 'the trade' perhaps, in exchange for milk and cookies and invaluable knowledge? Never hurts to ask at the school if there is such a soul who wants to learn about web design and how to get the news out there... 

The day is starting off well, 10C and no wind... big ring around the moon last couple of nights.... supposed to be a singn of 'weather' usually snow.... :yikes:

weel all have a great day, and how do you all feel about the coming Grey Cup...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. No salt in the coffee, just coffee beans grown in an environmentally-friendly manner.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> weel all have a great day, and how do you all feel about the coming Grey Cup...


I feel like this:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Hate to say it but I am an Alouette fan from Waaaaaayyy back....

I don't really care who wins, as long as it is clean and no miseries, I had the honour of meeting Pat Abbrusie, George Broncato And Ray Cicia, at my friends home when I was around 10 or so, we were taking George Broncata's baby daughter for a walk, I didn't know who all those people were, but I did know who the Alouettes were, and I stayed a huge fan until it all changed, now I only sorta' watch the Grey Cup.... 
I was planning to watch Calgary, and then I could have rooted for good plays at least, but alas it is not to be, :-( so I will hope for the Al's, i am not up to date on the stats, but my feeling is they need all the help they can get, I will not be disappointed, no matter who wins, but I do have some wonderful lasagna and home made garlic bread to go with..:love2: that is more interesting to me than football! :lmao: (poor excuse, but I'll take it!!:clap


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. No salt in the coffee, just coffee beans grown in an environmentally-friendly manner.


Purrr- fect!! thanks, and I am certain you are digging into your thanksgiving meal and enjoying every bite... :love2:

I wish you and yours a wonderful day (do you celebrate Canadian T.G. too??)

What a way to get all the 'goodies' in a row.... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife's nephews, who live in Calgary, say that 17th Street is going green for SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Happy American turkey day.


Same to you, Garett. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Purrr- fect!! thanks, and I am certain you are digging into your thanksgiving meal and enjoying every bite... :love2:
> 
> I wish you and yours a wonderful day (do you celebrate Canadian T.G. too??)
> 
> What a way to get all the 'goodies' in a row.... :lmao:


Sadly, no. My wife is really under the gun raising funds to fill 500+ Christmas hampers for the poor of St.John's, raise funds for building low-income housing and raising funds to build another shelter for battered women. Makes my grading seem small by comparison.

Still, I don't know how to make a turkey, so I am doing a Bruschetta Chicken Bake which both my wife and son like.

Yes, we had a locally raised organic turkey for Canadian Thanksgiving.


----------



## macdoodle

Seems what you and your wife are doing is so much more important than having lots of 'goodies', I am a great fan of helping those less fortunate, as much as I am able, again this year a hamper will be left on the front porch of a family, anonymously left by secret santa... it isn't much, but it fills the stockings in my heart. 
I applaud you for all your good works.... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Seems what you and your wife are doing is so much more important than having lots of 'goodies', I am a great fan of helping those less fortunate, as much as I am able, again this year a hamper will be left on the front porch of a family, anonymously left by secret santa... it isn't much, but it fills the stockings in my heart.
> I applaud you for all your good works.... :clap:


My wife is doing the "good works" .............. I am just doing end of the term grading. People will have warm shelter, food, clothing, hope and a bit of love because of her efforts ............... students will get grades because of my efforts. 

I love the idea of a "secret Santa". Good for you, Leslie. In the Jewish faith, this is called a "mitzvah" (i.e., a good deed).


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> My wife is doing the "good works" .............. I am just doing end of the term grading. People will have warm shelter, food, clothing, hope and a bit of love because of her efforts ............... students will get grades because of my efforts.
> 
> I love the idea of a "secret Santa". Good for you, Leslie. In the Jewish faith, this is called a "mitzvah" (i.e., a good deed).


Ahhh.. a full tummy and a full mind.... who could ask for anything more!

I like doing 'mitzvah's' as often as I can, the Secret Santa is something not known by anyone here, the family get to keep their dignity, and those who gossip cannot humiliate them .... but for the grace of God go I.... 

more folks should try this approach .... but you cannot do it if you have an ego that needs to be fed ....


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a single mom who lives across the street. She has two children and won't accept any sort of Christmas charity. So, I give her gift certificates to a local supermarket, her kids, who deliver our paper, get a big tip in November, and I let her son have my old Dell laptop when he went to Memorial this Fall. I tell her that it is for Hanukkah and not Christmas. For some reason, this is acceptable to her, even though they are not Jewish, but they know that I am Jewish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how is your arm feeling now?


----------



## SINC

Better thanks Marc, it has now been 25 hours since the injection and it is easing and not so stiff.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Better thanks Marc, it has now been 25 hours since the injection and it is easing and not so stiff.


That's what I found to be the case as well. In a week to ten days, the immunity will have taken hold.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> There is a single mom who lives across the street. She has two children and won't accept any sort of Christmas charity. So, I give her gift certificates to a local supermarket, her kids, who deliver our paper, get a big tip in November, and I let her son have my old Dell laptop when he went to Memorial this Fall. I tell her that it is for Hanukkah and not Christmas. For some reason, this is acceptable to her, even though they are not Jewish, but they know that I am Jewish.


There are many avenues to charity, and sometimes we have to be inventive....:clap:

Good for you to find ways for your 'means' ... I am quite partial to the traditions of the Jewish Religion, I think it was because I was always taught to never judge until I knew and understood everything about a religion / culture etc. Then if I had anything to say it had to be with respect for the differences... I thank my parents for this ... it has opened the world to me from a very young age....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> There are many avenues to charity, and sometimes we have to be inventive....:clap:
> 
> Good for you to find ways for your 'means' ... I am quite partial to the traditions of the Jewish Religion, I think it was because I was always taught to never judge until I knew and understood everything about a religion / culture etc. Then if I had anything to say it had to be with respect for the differences... I thank my parents for this ... it has opened the world to me from a very young age....


Good for you, Leslie ......... and your parents. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

I am brewing some fresh Sonal Special since it is just after 4PM here in St.John's. Hopefully, it will bring Sonal out to let us know where she is at in her race for the finish line. Of course, anyone else in need of a moment's respite may partake in this fine blend of herbal teas.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I am brewing some fresh Sonal Special since it is just after 4PM here in St.John's. Hopefully, it will bring Sonal out to let us know where she is at in her race for the finish line. Of course, anyone else in need of a moment's respite may partake in this fine blend of herbal teas.


I'm always here for tea-time. 

The race is on hold for a moment so that I can participate in the Race-To-Get-Work-Done. It's a daily event, currently intensified by the fact that my folks leave for India this weekend, and I leave for India next Tuesday, so everyone who can sign a cheque or make a major decision is away until I get back about 2 weeks later.

Still, I need to write like a madwoman tonight. 3,333 words to go.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I am brewing some fresh Sonal Special since it is just after 4PM here in St.John's. Hopefully, it will bring Sonal out to let us know where she is at in her race for the finish line. Of course, anyone else in need of a moment's respite may partake in this fine blend of herbal teas.


Hello All: In honour of Sonal's writing prowess, I found this material in one of my books that I would like to share .... Marc, I would guess that you already have this somewhere, but I found it interesting. This would be especially true for my ESL learners when faced with a new language. I think it gives them hope.....

Half of all writing consists of:

the, is, to , and, of , a in, that, have, I, it, for, be not, on , with, he, as, you, do, at, this, but, his, by, from, we, say, they, her, she, will, an, or, my, one, all, would, there, their, what, so, up, go, out ,who about, if, get, which, when, more, make, me, can, like, people/person, time, just, know, no take, him, year, into, see, some, good, could, them , your, think, look, other, than, come, now, then, over, its, only, also, back, after, use, us, two, work, well, our, how, first, because, want, way, even, these, very, any, give.....

So, being the enterprising individual I am, I will seek to copyright all of these words and gain a royalty .... thanks Sonal and Don.........


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Hello All: In honour of Sonal's writing prowess, I found this material in one of my books that I would like to share .... Marc, I would guess that you already have this somewhere, but I found it interesting. This would be especially true for my ESL learners when faced with a new language. I think it gives them hope.....
> 
> Half of all writing consists of:
> 
> the, is, to , and, of , a in, that, have, I, it, for, be not, on , with, he, as, you, do, at, this, but, his, by, from, we, say, they, her, she, will, an, or, my, one, all, would, there, their, what, so, up, go, out ,who about, if, get, which, when, more, make, me, can, like, people/person, time, just, know, no take, him, year, into, see, some, good, could, them , your, think, look, other, than, come, now, then, over, its, only, also, back, after, use, us, two, work, well, our, how, first, because, want, way, even, these, very, any, give.....
> 
> So, being the enterprising individual I am, I will seek to copyright all of these words and gain a royalty .... thanks Sonal and Don.........


I have a hunch Don would be able to fight you on that based on prior use...


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Anybody heard from Caman? Should we all go visit him in the big house?





Dr.G. said:


> Sending some chicken soup to Caman via Doxie Express ................. in our new transatlantic solar-powered jet.





macdoodle said:


> Caman, I hope you are still with us and not snoring on a table somewhere??


Hi Shang Gang.
Thanks for the concern about my wellbeing.
I'm home and have been really busy with the kids and have a story about 
a lost bag that ye will find interesting.
I will write about it later.
Thanks for the soup. It was really nice, but being a vegetarian
I set the chicken free before gobbling it up. 

They gave me antibiotics, en mass, and had me fasting for 2 1/2 days. 
The staff was wonderful and thank God I was still in Sweden, 
since the stay will only cost me a total of $150.00. :clap:
I do not dare to think about what the cost might have been if I've been in Bellevue.

I'm going to change my diet introducing more fibre, as you mention Marc,
less fat and starting the day with yogurt with health-stuff topping.
The wife sez I also need to get liquid chlorophyll, a teaspoon a-day
and have 1-2 green drinks as well.
She is treating me with sending me to herb-doctors and for massages too
after the move. That will be the end of my rock-nd-roll image.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. Care for some SS tea? How is your day shaping up, work-wise, writing-wise?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Shang Gang.
> Thanks for the concern about my wellbeing.
> I'm home and have been really busy with the kids and have a story about
> a lost bag that ye will find interesting.
> I will write about it later.
> Thanks for the soup. It was really nice, but being a vegetarian
> I set the chicken free before gobbling it up.
> 
> They gave me antibiotics, en mass, and had me fasting for 2 1/2 days.
> The staff was wonderful and thank God I was still in Sweden,
> since the stay will only cost me a total of $150.00.
> I do not dare to think about what the cost might have been if I've been in Bellevue.
> 
> I'm going to change my diet introducing more fibre, as you mention Marc,
> less fat and starting the day with yogurt with health-stuff topping.
> The wife sez I also need to get liquid chlorophyll, a teaspoon a-day
> and have 1-2 green drinks as well.
> She is treating me with sending me to herb-doctors and for massages too
> after the move. That will be the end of my rock-nd-roll image.


Evening, Caman. Sorry about the chicken soup mixup. Next time, it will be matzoh ball soup, if you can have that in your diet. Glad you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello All: In honour of Sonal's writing prowess, I found this material in one of my books that I would like to share .... Marc, I would guess that you already have this somewhere, but I found it interesting. This would be especially true for my ESL learners when faced with a new language. I think it gives them hope.....
> 
> Half of all writing consists of:
> 
> the, is, to , and, of , a in, that, have, I, it, for, be not, on , with, he, as, you, do, at, this, but, his, by, from, we, say, they, her, she, will, an, or, my, one, all, would, there, their, what, so, up, go, out ,who about, if, get, which, when, more, make, me, can, like, people/person, time, just, know, no take, him, year, into, see, some, good, could, them , your, think, look, other, than, come, now, then, over, its, only, also, back, after, use, us, two, work, well, our, how, first, because, want, way, even, these, very, any, give.....
> 
> So, being the enterprising individual I am, I will seek to copyright all of these words and gain a royalty .... thanks Sonal and Don.........


Rp, I believe these are from Coleman's High Frequency Word List. We saw this list back in 1976, back when there was just 600,000 in the English language. I still give the first word to my students each year and tell them "The word "the" comprises 5% of the English language in terms of usage in written and oral language usage. Now, what does the word "the" mean? Sadly, of the 8500+ students I have taught since 1977, only about a dozen get its meaning quickly and correctly.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. Sorry about the chicken soup mixup. Next time, it will be matzoh ball soup, if you can have that in your diet. Glad you are feeling a bit better.


Thanks. 
Well that sounds delicious. Looking forward to it.
Ahhh, to the soup that is, not to be sick again. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sonal. Care for some SS tea? How is your day shaping up, work-wise, writing-wise?


Work-wise, rather crazy. 

Can't even think about writing until the work day is done.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks.
> Well that sounds delicious. Looking forward to it.
> Ahhh, to the soup that is, not to be sick again. :lmao:


It is on its way, Caman.

Vegetarian Matzoh Ball Soup :: theppk.com Vegan Recipe Database


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hey Shang Gang,
> 
> Sorry I am unable to keep up with all the goings on here. I think I need to learn speed typing on top of speed reading. Good luck with the book Sonal,
> 
> Cheers all,
> 
> Garett


Evening, Garett. How are you doing these days? How is the web site coming along?


----------



## KC4

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi Caman,
> Make sure that you and all of your family get complete head to toe physicals before you move to Bellevue WA, Get all the treatments any of your family members may need before you go.
> 
> Unless Obama or someone else fixes the healthcare mess in the USA you do not want any of your family to get sick anywhere in the USA. As much as I love the USA, I have declined moving there due to the healthcare fiasco.
> 
> Best of luck and I hope your move works out for you guys.
> 
> Garett.


If you have good health care coverage there - it's awesome... Fast, always available and high quality. 

If you don't have good coverage or any coverage - Garrett is right - it can be a huge and costly challenge.


----------



## Dr.G.

It will depend upon what his job is there in the State of Washington. My closest friend is a retired principal in the State of Georgia, and he has excellent coverage. He had a minor heart attack and was hospitalized and had a bill of only $150 after a week in hospital.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi Caman,
> Make sure that you and all of your family get complete head to toe physicals before you move to Bellevue WA, Get all the treatments any of your family members may need before you go.
> 
> Unless Obama or someone else fixes the healthcare mess in the USA you do not want any of your family to get sick anywhere in the USA. As much as I love the USA, I have declined moving there due to the healthcare fiasco.
> 
> Best of luck and I hope your move works out for you guys.
> 
> Garett.


Hi Garett.
Thanks. I'm sure it will go fine.
We have rented a nice house and half the family moved in Sunday of last.
The only thing is that next summer seems so far away.

Absolutely. No question about it, health check-ups must be done.
But if it ever gets bad on the health front, I will move to Vancouver.
I mean, WA is more Canada then US anyway, and so sez the wife too. :clap:


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> If you have good health care coverage there - it's awesome... Fast, always available and high quality.
> 
> If you don't have good coverage or any coverage - Garrett is right - it can be a huge and costly challenge.


I know 
That's one thing I'll miss about Sweden.
Mind you, Ireland is pretty OK too.
But I'll keep a Swedish or Irish passport when I get an American one,
so I can slip back to Europa and get treatment if I have to.


----------



## KC4

We had excellent coverage while there too. Good thing - that's where Lee was first diagnosed with the cancer and had his surgery - at one of the best cancer hospitals in the world - M.D. Anderson:love2:. 

We only had to pay a small percentage of the bills but we did see all of them as each and every one of them passed through our hands....Isolating only those charges that applied to the cancer diagnosis, surgery, 1 week hospital stay and treatment...the bills racked up to more than $450K USD.  

No wonder some people without adequate coverage end up having to sell their homes in the event of a medical emergency. I saw more than one billboard advertisement pleading for donations for someone's life saving surgery.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I mean, WA is more Canada then US anyway, and so sez the wife too. " Except for the form of state and federal government, taxation, health care, the Constitution and the Bill of Rights, voting, history, etc, etc.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> It will depend upon what his job is there in the State of Washington. My closest friend is a retired principal in the State of Georgia, and he has excellent coverage. He had a minor heart attack and was hospitalized and had a bill of only $150 after a week in hospital.


Anna has an insurance through the college and we will be added 
as soon as we arrive, which is really good and a life saver.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> We had excellent coverage while there too. Good thing - that's where Lee was first diagnosed with the cancer and had his surgery - at one of the best cancer hospitals in the world - M.D. Anderson:love2:.
> 
> We only had to pay a small percentage of the bills but we did see all of them as each and every one of them passed through our hands....Isolating only those charges that applied to the cancer diagnosis, surgery, 1 week hospital stay and treatment...the bills racked up to more than $450K USD.
> 
> No wonder some people without adequate coverage end up having to sell their homes in the event of a medical emergency. I saw more than one billboard advertisement pleading for donations for someone's life saving surgery.


Good thing x 1.000.000


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "I mean, WA is more Canada then US anyway, and so sez the wife too. " Except for the form of state and federal government, taxation, health care, the Constitution and the Bill of Rights, voting, history, etc, etc.


The People, accent, low stress factor and very little US-minded madness.
And the fact that people are nice and kind to each other for no
other reason then that it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I know
> That's one thing I'll miss about Sweden.
> Mind you, Ireland is pretty OK too.
> But I'll keep a Swedish or Irish passport when I get an American one,
> so I can slip back to Europa and get treatment if I have to.


Caman, I am not sure if you are able to hold dual passports in the US with those two countries. The citizenship oath in the US is sticky about that point.

"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state or sovereignty, of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the armed forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, thinking about it now, I don't know your wife's citizenship, which might be a factor.

The US will allow for citizenship to be passed on to spouses and children if --

You were born on territory belonging to, or claimed by, the US (often called ius soli, or sometimes jus soli -- Latin for "right of the soil"). 

One or both of your parents were citizens of that country (often called ius sanguinis or jus sanguinis -- Latin for "right of the blood").


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, thinking about it now, I don't know your wife's citizenship, which might be a factor.
> 
> The US will allow for citizenship to be passed on to spouses and children if --
> 
> You were born on territory belonging to, or claimed by, the US (often called ius soli, or sometimes jus soli -- Latin for "right of the soil").
> 
> One or both of your parents were citizens of that country (often called ius sanguinis or jus sanguinis -- Latin for "right of the blood").


Something like that, yes.
We checked it and the wife can get back her Swedish passport. 
She was born in Sweden and moved to the US at the age of 6.

Actually, me ma was Norwegian, so I can get a Norwegian passport if I like.
they are not in the EU, so there might be a reason in the future.
Best to have all doors open.


----------



## Dr.G.

If her parents became US citizens she may also be a US citizen, which would help your process. It is so complicated these days. 

Of course, I almost was denied entry into Canada when I first arrived. I was asked for alternate forms of ID and when I showed them everything I had, one of the items was a membership card in the IRA ............ the International Reading Association. Of course, the immigration person thought that it was the other IRA, and that caused a delay.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> If her parents became US citizens she may also be a US citizen, which would help your process. It is so complicated these days.


She is, and so are the 5 kids too.
As well as my mother in-law.
(Annas father stayed in Sweden and is now no more) 



Dr.G. said:


> Of course, I almost was denied entry into Canada when I first arrived. I was asked for alternate forms of ID and when I showed them everything I had, one of the items was a membership card in the IRA ............ the International Reading Association. Of course, the immigration person thought that it was the other IRA, and that caused a delay.


 :lmao::clap:


----------



## friend

Good night all.
Time for a wee kip. 
All the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


>


MCB, on the card was IRA in bold letters, and under it was International Reading Association. So, I was cleared of being a member of that organization.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> A couple of new members joined in, the more the merrier


Good to hear. I am trying to get my son to check out your site, since he uses that sort of equipment at the MUN gym.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> She is, and so are the 5 kids too.
> As well as my mother in-law.
> (Annas father stayed in Sweden and is now no more)
> 
> :lmao::clap:


That will make things much easier for all of you. 

Good night, my friend. Speak to you in the morning. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. Was up at 4AM yesterday and 6AM this morning, so I am pooped. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Going to pull the pin early. Was up at 4AM yesterday and 6AM this morning, so I am pooped. Paix, mes amis.


Just don't ask us to change your diaper!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> one of the items was a membership card in the IRA ............ the International Reading Association. Of course, the immigration person thought that it was the other IRA, and that caused a delay.


where *IS* that southern accent when you need it???:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Here is a wee chuckle I got from the radio on my way home this evening.....
The announcer was talking about all the team reps that were on the streets of Calgary for the pre - pre game parties...

He was naming the different uniforms and teams he could see, and then he spoke about a rare team.... apparently
there were a group of maritimers sitting with this on a sign, 'Schooners ... the team that never was....':lmao:

I am guessing they don't much care who wins, as long as there is enough Alexander Keith and his buddies to keep the party hail and hearty ... so fear not my dear bluenosers, herring chokers, spud islanders, and newfies..... 
You are well represented at this grey cup... never fear, I think half of Atlantic Canada is living in Alberta, and working in Fort Mac Murray.... As a maritimer, I am proud to champion the team that never was.... our schooners!! :love2:

Who knows, maybe they will run out of real estate for fields, and we could incorporate the causeway to Cape Breton.... that could open a ton of 'alternate plays!!' 
(a punt could be a wee boat that races to the other side for a 'rowdown' :lmao


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dreambird

My little companion dog, Fidget has a sore front left leg in the shoulder area. Too much jumping around I think and he's always up on the couch back barking out the window... he fell off there... well he "thinks" he's the King but alas he's not... 

Does anyone know what I can do for him? Ice packs? Heat? Can I give him a baby aspirin? I don't even want to call the Vet because they'll want to see him and I just do not have the $$$ to pay him up front IF what he does is even insurable at all. 

Things are looking up for me, but it will be many months before I'm completely in the clear again.

I need to help my little friend... ideas please?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just finished making our TGIF Breakfast for everyone who is up and about at this hour. I shall keep serving for a few hours for those out west.

Already send another CARE Package via Doxie Express to Camam. Hope it helps, C-Man. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, for our doxies, we use heat treatments for chronic conditions to help relax and loosen tissues, and to stimulate blood flow to the area. Ice is for swelling, like a bad bump or sprain. 

We use the 81mg tablets of ASA when we don't have the prescription for pain from our vet. I would say use the ASA first for pain. Let me know how this works. Bon chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is shipping in a few big watermelons for us for Grey Cup day, and some smaller green melons from Costa Rica for the doxies. Please tell me that she is NOT going to do what she plans on doing to make a SK Fashion Statement here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the TGIF spread.

I seem to have had some kind of relapse this morning and although my arm is fine, I was not feeling well at all when I awoke. I was light headed and very weak. Ann is watching me carefully in case it is some kind of reaction to the H1N1 shot. I've been up for an hour and a half now and there is some improvement, especially after I took my morning meds.

I struggled through mybirdie.ca to get it uploaded and am now taking a break with a coffee to allow more time to shake whatever this is.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 



Dreambird said:


> My little companion dog, Fidget has a sore front left leg in the shoulder area. Too much jumping around I think and he's always up on the couch back barking out the window... he fell off there... well he "thinks" he's the King but alas he's not...
> 
> Does anyone know what I can do for him? Ice packs? Heat? Can I give him a baby aspirin? I don't even want to call the Vet because they'll want to see him and I just do not have the $$$ to pay him up front IF what he does is even insurable at all.
> 
> Things are looking up for me, but it will be many months before I'm completely in the clear again.
> 
> I need to help my little friend... ideas please?


Sorry to hear Fidget is hurting. Hope he gets better fast. Maybe the Doxie Express can come for a visit with a treat or two. 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Just finished making our TGIF Breakfast for everyone who is up and about at this hour. I shall keep serving for a few hours for those out west.
> 
> Already send another CARE Package via Doxie Express to Camam. Hope it helps, C-Man. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks for the Breakfast Marc. If you are sending the Doxie Express out for Fidget, perhaps they can swing by here with a bagel and cheese? 
Glad to hear they are already out for a run to Sweden to cheer Caman. 



Dr.G. said:


> Diane, for our doxies, we use heat treatments for chronic conditions to help relax and loosen tissues, and to stimulate blood flow to the area. Ice is for swelling, like a bad bump or sprain.
> 
> We use the 81mg tablets of ASA when we don't have the prescription for pain from our vet. I would say use the ASA first for pain. Let me know how this works. Bon chance, mon amie.


Yep - sounds like what my family does for their pets too. 


SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the TGIF spread.
> 
> I seem to have had some kind of relapse this morning and although my arm is fine, I was not feeling well at all when I awoke. I was light headed and very weak. Ann is watching me carefully in case it is some kind of reaction to the H1N1 shot. I've been up for an hour and a half now and there is some improvement, especially after I took my morning meds.
> 
> I struggled through mybirdie.ca to get it uploaded and am now taking a break with a coffee to allow more time to shake whatever this is.


Don, quit fooling around and get back to work. 
(hahah - just kidding - hope you're back to normal - your normal anyways ASAP. 
We'll send the Doxie Express out your way too with some beverages of your choice.
Off to check out SAP soon...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the TGIF spread.
> 
> I seem to have had some kind of relapse this morning and although my arm is fine, I was not feeling well at all when I awoke. I was light headed and very weak. Ann is watching me carefully in case it is some kind of reaction to the H1N1 shot. I've been up for an hour and a half now and there is some improvement, especially after I took my morning meds.
> 
> I struggled through mybirdie.ca to get it uploaded and am now taking a break with a coffee to allow more time to shake whatever this is.


Sorry to hear this, Don. Soreness is a symptom, but not sure about being light headed. Good thing Ann is there and knowledgeable . Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, we might have to make a transcontinental run of the Doxie Express, with Cafe Chez Marc take-out and medical supplies ................. and some treats for the various dogs and cats along the way.

Very foggy here so the doxies refuse to go outside. The fog is so thick and so low, that I can look out my second floor window and not see them in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

The watermelons Deborah just ordered have arrived at the door. My neighbor, who lived in Saskatoon for a few years, asked if I was going to make "green heads" from these watermelons. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning.

Came home from work at 11:30PM. Sat down and wrote. I'm at 48,025.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Came home from work at 11:30PM. Sat down and wrote. I'm at 48,025.


WOW!!!! :clap:

I can see the station! Wooooooot WOOOOOT!


----------



## friend

Good evening/morning all.
All good I hope. 

Pitch dark outside my window.
Going to go and pick up mini-me from playschool now.
The dinner and an episode of Eureka on the dumb box. 
On a new healthy "diet", so it will be popcorn and a cuppa
as companions watching the show with me on the sofa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Came home from work at 11:30PM. Sat down and wrote. I'm at 48,025.


The end is in sight, Sonal. Ever onward ............


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening/morning all.
> All good I hope.
> 
> Pitch dark outside my window.
> Going to go and pick up mini-me from playschool now.
> The dinner and an episode of Eureka on the dumb box.
> On a new healthy "diet", so it will be popcorn and a cuppa
> as companions watching the show with me on the sofa.


Afternoon, Caman. Glad to hear you are doing a bit better.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Caman, glad to hear you are on the mend. Sonal, almost done! That is great you should be proud of your achievement.


----------



## macdoodle

Dreambird said:


> My little companion dog, Fidget has a sore front left leg in the shoulder area. Too much jumping around I think and he's always up on the couch back barking out the window... he fell off there... well he "thinks" he's the King but alas he's not...
> 
> Does anyone know what I can do for him? Ice packs? Heat? Can I give him a baby aspirin? I don't even want to call the Vet because they'll want to see him and I just do not have the $$$ to pay him up front IF what he does is even insurable at all.
> 
> Things are looking up for me, but it will be many months before I'm completely in the clear again.
> 
> I need to help my little friend... ideas please?


one thing I do for my 'friends' is to gently massage them from the back of the neck to tail, on either side of the spine, a slow rotating (thumb on one side ,two fingers on other, )
and go down each vertebrae, it is most relaxing and also gets blood flowing into sprained areas.... if you think it is in the shoulder joint, once he is relaxed from his spine massage, gently take your thumb and slowly massage around the shoulder joint in a 1-2-3 pressure motion....lifting the thumb to move to the next spot.. this is not a rubbing kind of movement, but a pressure circular motion, (not too hard...) 

I think this will help a lot along with other excellent suggestions here... 
Let us know how you manage...


----------



## SINC

Well, my light headedness turned into a dilly of a headache, and I never get headaches. Took a Tylenol and it has disappeared and I feel normal again. Strange swings this morning.

Way to go Sonal! With only 1,800 words or so left you can finish in an hour or so. Well done! :clap:

Camán go easy with the butter on that popcorn, but you've given me an idea for a movie tonight. (I ordered an Apple TV today to watch rental movies in HD. )

GO RIDERS!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Well, my light headedness turned into a dilly of a headache, and I never get headaches. Took a Tylenol and it has disappeared and I feel normal again. Strange swings this morning." Could be male menopause. 

Seriously, glad you are feeling better now.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

"Male menopause"? :lmao: Glad you're feeling better, though.

Dreambird, is there any chance your little friend has arthritis? I have a kitty with that in one of her front legs; she gets shots ($25 apiece) which seem to ease it. The massage sounds like a good idea, though, especially if a vet visit isn't really feasible at the moment.

Wow, Sonal, congratulations on your progress! You must be very proud!

Life is easing off a bit here as the semester draws to a close. The absolute worst week is over although we still have odds and sods to fix up and/or finish before various due dates. I was fortunate to be able to book the kitty sitter for Christmas so now I only have to decide on my return date and buy my train ticket.

And I got my first parking ticket at Brock ... I parked in one of the metered areas because they are closer to the buildings. They do give you a grace period when your meter expires but it doesn't stretch to 90 minutes . At least a ticket is all I got -- a fellow student who was parked across the street doing her classroom observations parked in a non-metered area (thus, not under Brock's control) which has a 45-minute limit. I don't know whether she was unaware of the limit or what, but her car was towed ... :yikes:


----------



## Dreambird

Dr.G. said:


> Diane, for our doxies, we use heat treatments for chronic conditions to help relax and loosen tissues, and to stimulate blood flow to the area. Ice is for swelling, like a bad bump or sprain.
> 
> We use the 81mg tablets of ASA when we don't have the prescription for pain from our vet. I would say use the ASA first for pain. Let me know how this works. Bon chance, mon amie.


I will try that Marc... thank you! I wasn't sure if low dose aspirin were OK or not. Fidget is a little more limber after a good night's sleep however the pain sets in toward evening. Key is to keep him from jumping around like a crazy fool... this is impossible! I have the curtains behind the couch closed today so there is no impetus to jump up on it. 
I'll get some ASA for him today.

Thank you for your concern too Kim. 

Sorry if I sounded like a "drama queen" .... I'm used to just picking up the dog and going to the vet... lately has been more of a "what can "I" do myself and I do admit, I freak every time!  I have an insurance plan for him but they nor the Vet will work together... it's $$$ upfront and then a lot is not covered.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Male menopause"? Yes, Mona. Do you think that only women have all this "fun"?

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, we use MediCal for extreme pain for our doxies, but ASA seems to work just as well, along with rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just got back from an hour session with an acupuncturist. She is from China, studied in China, and hopefully, it will help with my arthritis. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

(shudder) boy Marc, I hope it helps........I can't imagine doing it myself......

I am back online anyhow. Diane - doggies definately do get arthritis. My vet gave me
a prescription for Snickers - I will have to look up the name, but it did help her a lot.
Poor little pupper. Bet he is a trooper though.

Hope everyone is well.

Susan Boyle has a new CD out.....I have to check for it, I don't know if it is in Canada yet.
What a beautiful voice.


----------



## SINC

Hi Jeanne, glad you stopped by and glad to see you back online. I've been trying to link your ad to your site but it is still down. Could you please e-mail me when it is up so I can resume the linking? Thanks.


----------



## SINC

And for the record, I am back to fit as a fiddle again. I wonder what that was all about this morning?

Anyway, I'm good enough to hit the local for the Friday chat with the boys.


----------



## Dreambird

macdoodle said:


> one thing I do for my 'friends' is to gently massage them from the back of the neck to tail, on either side of the spine, a slow rotating (thumb on one side ,two fingers on other, )
> and go down each vertebrae, it is most relaxing and also gets blood flowing into sprained areas.... if you think it is in the shoulder joint, once he is relaxed from his spine massage, gently take your thumb and slowly massage around the shoulder joint in a 1-2-3 pressure motion....lifting the thumb to move to the next spot.. this is not a rubbing kind of movement, but a pressure circular motion, (not too hard...)
> 
> I think this will help a lot along with other excellent suggestions here...
> Let us know how you manage...


I missed this earlier... sorry. Good advise and I will give him a massage session this evening while we loll in front of the TV... 

Jeanne, yes arthritis is a possibility at just over 5 yrs. old I suppose, but then hopefully the ASA will help control it for awhile. He on enforced resting at the moment...  No where to jump as I have the living room curtain behind the couch closed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> (shudder) boy Marc, I hope it helps........I can't imagine doing it myself......
> 
> I am back online anyhow. Diane - doggies definately do get arthritis. My vet gave me
> a prescription for Snickers - I will have to look up the name, but it did help her a lot.
> Poor little pupper. Bet he is a trooper though.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Susan Boyle has a new CD out.....I have to check for it, I don't know if it is in Canada yet.
> What a beautiful voice.


Afternoon, Jeanne. How is Life treating you these days? How are you two "troopers"? How is Adam?


----------



## Dr.G.

My son and I shall be going to see Bill Cosby when he comes to St.John's on Dec.4th..

The Telegram - St. John's, NL: Arts & Entertainment | Comedy superstar returns to Newfoundland 50 years later

"The real reason my wife and I had children, is the same reason that Napoleon had for invading Russia: It seemed like a good idea at the time." Bill Cosby. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I just got back from an hour session with an acupuncturist. She is from China, studied in China, and hopefully, it will help with my arthritis. We shall see.


Hi Marc, were you on pins and needles waiting for the appointment?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, were you on pins and needles waiting for the appointment?





No, but I was a big boy and tried my best not to pass out. Did not even cry. :-( :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and the fog has lifted, and it is back up to 12C. A nice night.


----------



## Rps

How will you know when or if it works? Was it immediately better? When I lived in Ottawa they had a place kicker, Gerry Organ I think, had back problems and that seemed to be the only method that worked for him .... not sure if I buy it, but like all meds and procedures you can do yourself a service if you have confidence in the practitioner and truly believe in the cure ....hope it works for you..


----------



## SINC

Good ending to the day. Back from the local $500 richer. Ya gotta love that KENO game. Woohoo!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I just got back from an hour session with an acupuncturist. She is from China, studied in China, and hopefully, it will help with my arthritis. We shall see.


Holey ! 
I had a similar treatment today with the physiotherapist...Intramuscular stimulation..(IMS) ..needle driven too....and believe me "driven" is the right word. The needles are driven deep into the muscles, then in a second or two they spasm (which hurts like hell) and then they completely relax. I joke that they have passed out... It immediately releases any tension in the muscles (my shoulders feel like they hang a foot lower after treatment:lmao 


SINC said:


> Good ending to the day. Back from the local $500 richer. Ya gotta love that KENO game. Woohoo!


WOOT! WOOT! Lucky Grey Cup Loot! Go GREEEEEEN!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> How will you know when or if it works? Was it immediately better? When I lived in Ottawa they had a place kicker, Gerry Organ I think, had back problems and that seemed to be the only method that worked for him .... not sure if I buy it, but like all meds and procedures you can do yourself a service if you have confidence in the practitioner and truly believe in the cure ....hope it works for you..


I should see some improvement soon, and I know what to look for and feel for in my left knee especially. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I had a similar treatment today with the physiotherapist...Intramuscular stimulation..(IMS) ..needle driven too....and believe me "driven" is the right word. The needles are driven deep into the muscles, then in a second or two they spasm (which hurts like hell) and then they completely relax." Kim, this was just traditonal Chinese acupuncture. She would like me to stop drinking alcohol, which is fine with me, drink tepid water during the day, which is fine with me, drink green tea throughout the day, which is fine with me, but to give up spicy foods ................ which will be difficult for me.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "She would like me to stop drinking alcohol, .


She's a quack, get rid of her!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> She's a quack, get rid of her!


No, what she says makes sense so far. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No, what she says makes sense so far. We shall see.


I'm always suspicious of women who want me to abstain.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I'm always suspicious of women who want me to abstain.


Abstinence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## friend

I went to get some medication at my local pharmacy.
I think business might be bad and that they are 
looking into different markets. 
They asked if wanted to sign a card and become an organ donor.
I said: -Sorry, I just play the guitar and I have non of those to give away either. :lol:


----------



## friend

Good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night all.


Night, Caman. Hope you are feeling better. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, glad things have improved for you!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I just got back from an hour session with an acupuncturist. She is from China, studied in China, and hopefully, it will help with my arthritis. We shall see.


It is wonderful you are going Marc, it is an ancient therapy that has survived centuries.... as you know it treats the 'whole body' and so the recommendations are for your own good... parts known and not known! 
I was fortunate to be in the hands of a chiropractor who is also an acupuncturist when I tore both my rotor cuffs, he couldn't do manipulation the pain was so intense, so he did his 'needle trick' the relief was almost immediate, I felt blessed I didn't have to go to another Dr 

There is also MSM] and it will help everyone, as it is used as a preventative as well as a big help.... go to 
Dr. Jacob's® MSM-DMSO
there is a lot more there than I can tell you, I do have his book and have taken MSM for years, I believe it was this that helped the treatments work so well, and it is excellent for animals too..... the book is well worth the read and it is a good reference book .... (when I grind up a roast for the animals, I add a capsule to the meat along with L-Lysene (good for people too drugstore) and they love it, (well I haven't had any complaints....:lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good night all.


Good Night Caman, sleep well..... :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> It is wonderful you are going Marc, it is an ancient therapy that has survived centuries.... as you know it treats the 'whole body' and so the recommendations are for your own good... parts known and not known!
> I was fortunate to be in the hands of a chiropractor who is also an acupuncturist when I tore both my rotor cuffs, he couldn't do manipulation the pain was so intense, so he did his 'needle trick' the relief was almost immediate, I felt blessed I didn't have to go to another Dr
> 
> There is also MSM] and it will help everyone, as it is used as a preventative as well as a big help.... go to
> Dr. Jacob's® MSM-DMSO
> there is a lot more there than I can tell you, I do have his book and have taken MSM for years, I believe it was this that helped the treatments work so well, and it is excellent for animals too..... the book is well worth the read and it is a good reference book .... (when I grind up a roast for the animals, I add a capsule to the meat along with L-Lysene (good for people too drugstore) and they love it, (well I haven't had any complaints....:lmao:


Interesting, Leslie. Thanks for the citation.


----------



## KC4

Good Night all Shangrilites!

Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Night all Shangrilites!
> 
> Pleasant dreams!


Good night, Kim. If you are pulling the plug, maybe it's time for me to say the same?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dreambird said:


> I will try that Marc... thank you! I wasn't sure if low dose aspirin were OK or not. Fidget is a little more limber after a good night's sleep however the pain sets in toward evening. Key is to keep him from jumping around like a crazy fool... this is impossible! I have the curtains behind the couch closed today so there is no impetus to jump up on it.
> I'll get some ASA for him today.
> 
> Thank you for your concern too Kim.
> 
> Sorry if I sounded like a "drama queen" .... I'm used to just picking up the dog and going to the vet... lately has been more of a "what can "I" do myself and I do admit, I freak every time!  I have an insurance plan for him but they nor the Vet will work together... it's $$$ upfront and then a lot is not covered.


No such thing as a "drama queen" when pets are involved, Dreambird. It's very hard to see them in distress.



Dr.G. said:


> "Male menopause"? Yes, Mona. Do you think that only women have all this "fun"?
> 
> How are you today?


Doing well, thank you, Marc. Although you know it's time for the semester to end when you start drawing little frowny faces on your test papers ... :lmao: If nothing else, it will give the TA a laugh. How are you doing? Did you notice any improvement from the acupuncture?



Rps said:


> Hi Marc, were you on pins and needles waiting for the appointment?


Rps, you will have to be severely _pun_ished one of these days ... beejacon


----------



## SINC

ComputerIdiot said:


> Rps, you will have to be severely _pun_ished one of these days ... beejacon


Nope. I was actually cheering him on for threading the needle and sticking it to him!


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all,
Hope I stick around a little longer this time. Been a while again.
Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## SINC

Evening Guy, nice to see you back. How are things with you?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Evening Don,
Bad back for the last 2 weeks. L5 disk in bad shape. Taking prescription muscle relaxants. anti-inflammatory cream and advil. Not to mention countless visits to the chiro. I walk like I am 95 years old. Other than that just duckyyy Had to lift a pile of 50lb bags of ice melt today, some how I don't think that helped my cause any.


----------



## SINC

I know too well what you are going through Guy. This old guy has zero, none, nada cartilage left in L1 through L4. It's an ouchy whenever I do too much. Hang in there!


----------



## Sitting Bull

Wow, 
I guess I have nothing to complain about Don. I can imagine your pain when you go down.


----------



## SINC

Oh, I can get down all right Guy. It's the "getting up" that is the problem.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, the Saturday Special is being served and the tea and coffee are hot and ready to go.

Seems I was the last out and the first back in The Shang this morning. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. The Saturday Special looks great. Thanks for the wakeup call. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. All I have is sciatica, which is nothing compared to the pain you are experiencing. My kness are arthritic and I am trying acupuncture to see if I can stop with the twice yearly cortisone shots. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Although you know it's time for the semester to end when you start drawing little frowny faces on your test papers ... " All too true, Mona .............. and I am the one grading all of those papers. Only 129 this semester in my four courses, but once the end of the term assignments are graded the finals start to come in via email attachments. Hope to have this semester done by the 18th of Dec. We shall see.

Still, hang in there, because the end is in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking about the end being in sight, I have the arrangements all set for Sonal's Gala Celebration Party. Still can't find the right hats but I have everything else in place.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Speaking about the end being in sight, I have the arrangements all set for Sonal's Gala Celebration Party. Still can't find the right hats but I have everything else in place.


Right on Sonal, write on!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good image, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

People are starting to line up outside of The Cafe Chez Marc for Sonal's victory celebration party. She had better finish soon or we might have a mob scene on our hands.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally got all of the lights up around the Relaxation Spa for Sonal's relaxation/meditation/decompression period after her writing is done ................... rather than just to send her into the fray of her gala celebration.

Has ANYONE come up with some hats for this event?????


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Tell the waiting crowds that we're still at 48,000+ words. Didn't get any writing done last night. 

Didn't get home from work until 11:30 PM, in part because I was dealing with a tenant who did not want to temporary move our of his apartment into a hotel room that I had booked for him, because he believes the ghost who lives in the house will protect him from harm. (We are doing extensive structural repairs to the roof, and do not think it will be safe or comfortable for him to be there.)


----------



## Cameo

Hi all. Please cross your fingers for me this morning. I have a job interview at a jewellery store. I had dropped off a resume and then a few days later, I stopped by again and the fellow seemed impressed by the follow up. It is only a few shifts over the holiday season, but will provide me with recent retail experience which should help. He states we are just going to do some paperwork this morning and a bit of an interview.......hopefully, this means he has already made up his mind......???????? This would be a huge help to me right now.

When is Sonal's party?????? I havent caught up on reading yet.....she has - not surprisingly as she is gifted, intelligent and talented as we know - accomplished ??????

Anyhow, all dressed and ready to go. Nervous as all get out.

Rp - I did get my resume down to one page, though it wasn't easy. Hope you are doing well.

Don - my site is up and running again.....I just have to call them to figure out why my email went screwy.

Take care all!!!!


----------



## friend

Good morning lads and lasses.

Evening here and it's getting dark outside.
Going to go and sort out the cellar with to of the kids now.
Must get ready for the big move.



Dr.G. said:


> Has ANYONE come up with some hats for this event?????


Might be a good place for the launch of my next album,
since it's called Love and Apricity.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Still in French Vanilla hell, but my order will come in soon .... dare I say it, I actually am drinking ...............................................shudder....shudder.....Maxwell House. May my taste buds forgive me.....


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, thanks Don for the goodies, i really liked the bagel with the seeds...

Marc,hoping to find some hats today for the upcoming celebration, (I have a line on a couple)

Cameo, I wish you a lot of success with your interview, you may be asked to design something soon for a gift... (do you do this??)

Sonal, a day off is not a crime, it is time for a break before the next (last?) big push to the end.... if you write like me I usually have the end done first and then 'write into it' :lmao: hopefully we can get your party as a contination of the Grey Cup celebrations.... no matter who wins! :clap:

Caman, take it easy with getting things ready to move, don't want to strain anything to bring on another bout of the nasties!! 

Have a great day everyone.... (even if there is snow on the ground tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Tell the waiting crowds that we're still at 48,000+ words. Didn't get any writing done last night.
> 
> Didn't get home from work until 11:30 PM, in part because I was dealing with a tenant who did not want to temporary move our of his apartment into a hotel room that I had booked for him, because he believes the ghost who lives in the house will protect him from harm. (We are doing extensive structural repairs to the roof, and do not think it will be safe or comfortable for him to be there.)


No problem, Sonal. We have a stand in for you until you are finished. No offence at what she looks like, but it is the best we could do on a moment's notice. Excelsior, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Jeanne. You deserve a bit of good luck these days. Let us know how this goes. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. When is the big move? How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Still in French Vanilla hell, but my order will come in soon .... dare I say it, I actually am drinking ...............................................shudder....shudder.....Maxwell House. May my taste buds forgive me.....


Morning, Rp. Why don't you just come back from "the dark side" (dark roast, that is) and enjoy some FV ............. on the house?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc,hoping to find some hats today for the upcoming celebration, (I have a line on a couple)" Thank you, Leslie. Doxies in Happy Birthday hats might cause a riot.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Why don't you just come back from "the dark side" (dark roast, that is) and enjoy some FV ............. on the house?


That sounds like a plan, thanks Marc. Will you be finished marking in time for the GC tomorrow? I'll be making my chili and corn muffins, I'll save you some if you like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That sounds like a plan, thanks Marc. Will you be finished marking in time for the GC tomorrow? I'll be making my chili and corn muffins, I'll save you some if you like.


Thanks, Rp. I shall have the TV on and if something big happens, I usually dash in to see the replay. I really have too much grading to do between now and the 18th to take time out for a whole game. As well, TSN has a great show of the plays of the game.

Go Roughies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Morning all, t
> Caman, take it easy with getting things ready to move, don't want to strain anything to bring on another bout of the nasties!!
> Have a great day everyone.... (even if there is snow on the ground tptptptp


I will. 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. When is the big move? How are you feeling today?


I feel OK.
Thanks for asking. 
The big move is in June of next, but we need to sort
out a lot before then.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good to hear, Caman. Good luck with your health, and your pre-packing.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Tell the waiting crowds that we're still at 48,000+ words. Didn't get any writing done last night.
> 
> Didn't get home from work until 11:30 PM, in part because I was dealing with a tenant who did not want to temporary move our of his apartment into a hotel room that I had booked for him, because he believes the ghost who lives in the house will protect him from harm. (We are doing extensive structural repairs to the roof, and do not think it will be safe or comfortable for him to be there.)


Oooohh How Spooky.  I can't say I really believe in ghosts....Why can't anyone ever get a REAL picture of one or real evidence? But I have fun joking about them. 


Cameo said:


> Hi all. Please cross your fingers for me this morning. I have a job interview at a jewellery store. I had dropped off a resume and then a few days later, I stopped by again and the fellow seemed impressed by the follow up. It is only a few shifts over the holiday season, but will provide me with recent retail experience which should help. He states we are just going to do some paperwork this morning and a bit of an interview.......hopefully, this means he has already made up his mind......???????? This would be a huge help to me right now.


My fingers and toes are crossed...Good luck - that would great to get this extra work around the holiday season. 


friend said:


> Good morning lads and lasses.
> 
> Evening here and it's getting dark outside.
> Going to go and sort out the cellar with to of the kids now.
> Must get ready for the big move.
> 
> Might be a good place for the launch of my next album,
> since it's called Love and Apricity.


Hi Caman - Glad to see you are feeling well enough to tackle the cellar.....If it's anything like my basement ......
...a Mammoth task....
Good thing you have a "crew" helping you. 


Hi Guy! Nice to see you in the Shang again - sorry about your back...that's a pain - literally. 

Off soon to check out SAP and then off to class.... TTYL


----------



## macdoodle

hopefully these will 'fit the bill,' they were the only ones that had overnight delivery....


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Oooohh How Spooky.  I can't say I really believe in ghosts....Why can't anyone ever get a REAL picture of one or real evidence? But I have fun joking about them.


Kim, if the ghost is who we think he is--someone who died in a fire in the house over 30 years ago (and a big part of the reason why the roof needs so much work: fire damage)--then clearly, the ghost was unable to protect himself. Why would the ghost be able to protect the tenant?

Nevertheless, he insists, so he's signing a waiver. His roommate is in a hotel, and I've asked him to make sure that he gets a hotel key in case he changes his mind or if there are days that are extremely cold, dangerous or uncomfortable.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all! Oh my what a busy morning in the shang!

Sonal, concerning the waiver, don't forget to add the caveat that he can't demand any concessions from and/or interfere with the operations of the contractor. In fact, he shouldn't have any contact whatsoever with the contractor. BTW good luck on finishing the 50,000 word story!


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Don - my site is up and running again.....I just have to call them to figure out why my email went screwy.


Jeanne, I am still just getting this page:


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Kim, if the ghost is who we think he is--someone who died in a fire in the house over 30 years ago (and a big part of the reason why the roof needs so much work: fire damage)--then clearly, the ghost was unable to protect himself. Why would the ghost be able to protect the tenant?
> 
> Nevertheless, he insists, so he's signing a waiver. His roommate is in a hotel, and I've asked him to make sure that he gets a hotel key in case he changes his mind or if there are days that are extremely cold, dangerous or uncomfortable.


You have to approach him in 'his' thinking mode, remind him that sometimes spirit send someone 'physical' to help, you are that help, they often times the put situations or solutions before you, and you must use common sense, they are big on you using your head.... 

Tell him you would hate it if he met his spirit friend due to lack of common sense and his friend said to him.... I sent you a hotel room because I knew something would happen, and you wern't smart enough to use it????

You can show him this reply and if he wants to talk to me I will be happy to help him see what he is missing in his equation.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> hopefully these will 'fit the bill,' they were the only ones that had overnight delivery....


That should fit the bill, Leslie. Merci. Beats Happy Birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim, Sharon and Garett. Time to get ready for the you know what when you know who finishes up her writing you know what. Until then and there ...............


----------



## macdoodle

YouTube - The X Factor 2009 - Daryl Markham - Auditions 2 (itv.com/xfactor)

This is a tear jerker.... in a good way! 

Britain's Got Talent


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> YouTube - The X Factor 2009 - Daryl Markham - Auditions 2 (itv.com/xfactor)
> 
> This is a tear jerker.... in a good way!
> 
> Britain's Got Talent


Good one, Leslie. :-( :clap:


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> Oooohh How Spooky.  I can't say I really believe in ghosts....Why can't anyone ever get a REAL picture of one or real evidence? But I have fun joking about them.


I've got a true story from my childhood that I will tell you and the others later.
I don't think they don't really exist like other things we can see.
They could be more like a visual projection as when when we think hard on
somethin and we can almost see it in front of us
If they are projected to us as more like a thought, a memory they can't be 
caught on camera, but might still appear as real as anything else to us.
By George, I think I'm on to something here.  



Sonal said:


> Kim, if the ghost is who we think he is--someone who died in a fire in the house over 30 years ago (and a big part of the reason why the roof needs so much work: fire damage)--then clearly, the ghost was unable to protect himself. Why would the ghost be able to protect the tenant?


:lmao::clap:



sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning all! Oh my what a busy morning in the shang!


Morning Sharon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just before I was born, my mother was with her mother and grandmother, discussing how good it would be to have a boy as the first born. Suddenly, there was a knock at the door. My mother got up to see who it was, and there was no one there. So, they went back to talking. Then, there was a knock at the door once again. This time, my grandmother got up and got to the door much quicker than my mother had done, only to find the same result ............ no one there. It actually happened a third time, with my great grandmother standing by the door to quickly open it up. No one was there. In that this was an old apartment building, someone running up or down the stairs would have been immediately heard, if not seen. 

My great grandmother decided to go to see the local Rabbi. He told her that the only explanation was that the baby was knocking to come out. The next day, my mother went into labor ............. and I was born. :baby: 

Not much of a ghost story, but it's all I have right now.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Finally got all of the lights up around the Relaxation Spa for Sonal's relaxation/meditation/decompression period after her writing is done ................... rather than just to send her into the fray of her gala celebration.
> 
> Has ANYONE come up with some hats for this event?????


Marc, I will be there watching the lighting of Cinderella's Castle in person on Tuesday. I might have to post pictures when I get back. It's ironic that you would post that picture giving I am leaving in 2 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Marc, I will be there watching the lighting of Cinderella's Castle in person on Tuesday. I might have to post pictures when I get back. It's ironic that you would post that picture giving I am leaving in 2 hours.


Stay here, Warren. She is here for you and your children. We brought her up to see you on your way. Bon voyage.


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Morning all: Still in French Vanilla hell, but my order will come in soon .... dare I say it, I actually am drinking ...............................................shudder....shudder.....Maxwell House. May my taste buds forgive me.....


Bravo my friend. Bravo. :clap::clap:

Soon you shall learn the true power of the Maxwell House. Come with me and together we shall rule the Universe.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Oooohh How Spooky.  I can't say I really believe in ghosts....Why can't anyone ever get a REAL picture of one or real evidence? But I have fun joking about them.


My wife was once watching some surveillance footage of a stock room. All of a sudden on the tape, a garment (no one was in the room) lifted off of the shelf, came out of the shelf, hovered in mid air and went to rest back on the shelf. She played it over and over, showing it to everyone in the office and all saw the same thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now that is spooky, Warren.


----------



## Cameo

macdoodle said:


> Cameo, I wish you a lot of success with your interview, you may be asked to design something soon for a gift... (do you do this??)


Yes, I most likely can help with that. You can pm me for my phone number or for my email address if you wish.


----------



## Cameo

Well....................I was hired on the spot. I was the only one interviewed. We filled in all the paperwork, including the forms for direct deposit. I start on Thursday - so long as the police check they are required to do comes back clear.....I am not worried about that, all they will find is an unpaid ticket.

WooHoooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## friend

We have frequently seen a little boy in our apartment, but he alway
appear sort of in the corner of our eyes.
The first time I saw him was the summer of last through the window coming in from the balcony.
I though it was Liam that was up, but when I went in through the door a second later he was gone. 
Then I realized that he had been taller then Liam but shorter then Ciarán, so none of them.
But he did really look like my child, if ye know what I mean. Like a three year older Liam.
Since then I've seen him going around corners or into the next room several times, 
but always gone when I try to catch a proper look at him.
And now Dylan has seen him a few times too!


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> Well....................I was hired on the spot. I was the only one interviewed. We filled in all the paperwork, including the forms for direct deposit. I start on Thursday - so long as the police check they are required to do comes back clear.....I am not worried about that, all they will find is an unpaid ticket.
> 
> WooHoooooooo!!!!!!!!


Concratulations Jeanne. 

That's great news. Well done. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Cameo said:


> Well....................I was hired on the spot. I was the only one interviewed. We filled in all the paperwork, including the forms for direct deposit. I start on Thursday - so long as the police check they are required to do comes back clear.....I am not worried about that, all they will find is an unpaid ticket.
> 
> WooHoooooooo!!!!!!!!


Congratulations Jeanne!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Well....................I was hired on the spot. I was the only one interviewed. We filled in all the paperwork, including the forms for direct deposit. I start on Thursday - so long as the police check they are required to do comes back clear.....I am not worried about that, all they will find is an unpaid ticket.
> 
> WooHoooooooo!!!!!!!!


Kudos, Jeanne. Good Karma is coming your way ........... may it keep coming for you and your family.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> We have frequently seen a little boy in our apartment, but he alway
> appear sort of in the corner of our eyes.
> The first time I saw him was the summer of last through the window coming in from the balcony.
> I though it was Liam that was up, but when I went in through the door a second later he was gone.
> Then I realized that he had been taller then Liam but shorter then Ciarán, so none of them.
> But he did really look like my child, if ye know what I mean. Like a three year older Liam.
> Since then I've seen him going around corners or into the next room several times,
> but always gone when I try to catch a proper look at him.
> And now Dylan has seen him a few times too!


Caman, that sort of thing happened to someone I know when she was growing up. They were convinced that it was the child that her mom lost in an unexpected miscarriage.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, that sort of thing happened to someone I know when she was growing up. They were convinced that it was the child that her mom lost in an unexpected miscarriage.


It can be something like that here as well.
I have four children that never made it to birth from
my previous relationships.
Two was aborted due to ectopic pregnancy
and I pray for them every day, so that might be a reason
that one of them are visiting.
Soon we might have all four here visiting.
Would be quite a nice actually, since non of us have ever felt 
any discomfort by his presence.


----------



## KC4

WOOOOT! Congratulations Jeanne! Woot! Woooot! 

(Dance Dance Dance!)


Cool Ghost and supernatural stories gang...so I wonder why so many people are afraid of ghosts...when I don't think anyone has ever been physically harmed by one....

I can believe they are not really spirits of the dead but visualizations though. Especially, being an artistic type I can visualize many things that do not exist.


----------



## SINC

Camán, that is quite a tale. Very interesting.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Camán, that is quite a tale. Very interesting.


Indeed.
As a bahái I believe that the soul is created at conception
and that it never dies.
And that our bodies are just a tool for its development.
So it make sense that it would be a child of mine.
Anyway I really look forward meeting them all in the next life
after I am done here.

By the way, in the bahái writings it actually sez that "the soul is not within the body",
which is a very interesting point.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting points, Caman. We had friends who were Bahái, and they would volunteer with our home physiotherapy program for my daughter who was born profoundly disabled. Their reasons for helping out year after year were faith-based, and when they explained it to me I told them that it sounded much like Jewish "mitzvahs", which are "good deeds" all Jewish people are to perform for their family, their community, the environment, etc.


----------



## macdoodle

this is the crowd outside the cafe Chez Marc as I left Paris today... they are waiting for the arrival of the Shang gang and Sonal's big party... they are very excited about it... I changed the name of the place but they just seemed to know it was Chez Marc! 

#2 is a dear soul looking for the train to take him to the party,

#3 is the staff... taking a bbreak before the onslaught! :lmao:

#4 well who better to seve inside the cafe?? Adds a bit of 'other worldly charm' like a painting come to life ... :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Leslie. Not sure what a French Poodle was doing in The Cafe ............... which is usualy a Doxies-Only Zone. Must have been an invited guest .................. or a gate crasher.


----------



## friend

A friend of mine, that I haven't see for 20 years, went as a young artist to Belle Paris
back in the 50-th to get inspiration and maybe meet one of the greats. 
He was one day in a bar having, as it so happen, a drink to many.
The bartender has been standing drying and stacking clean glasses
and suddenly my friend had to relieve himself of his stomach content.
He through up al over the hugh stack of glasses.
The bartender just froze and my friend, who knew very little french, through out his arms
and said: A la bonnour, Sacré coeur. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Actually Marc this is the translator for the Doxies and the Doodles.... (they are allowed to come are they not??) 
they need a translator as one is Australian, and the other speaks in a western drawl, and the rest of them speak Newf- aneese! :lmao: Surely we cannot have them wandering the 

streets of Paree without a guide, speaking 4 languages, including the above ... you know how those Gallic men can pursuade our pooches to leave home  So I thought it best to have Jacques the poodle be a safety guard... just in case they wanted to wander a bit about town....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Actually Marc this is the translator for the Doxies and the Doodles.... (they are allowed to come are they not??)


Yes, as an invited guest.


----------



## KC4

Now I'm intrigued by the Bahai faith...I'll have to read up on it..

While I might not strongly believe in ghosts, I do believe in fate and a connectiveness between people. I think the people that are in our lives (and we in theirs) are there for a reason - even though that reason may not be readily apparent. These people cross paths with you in many ways and many occasions, but you may not be aware of it. 

Here are just a couple of examples from my own family. 
1. My sister's husband grew up 10 houses away from where we were living about 40 years ago in Edmonton....but they never "met" until about 7 years ago. They met in Calgary.

2. I went to an art sale and rudely and irrationally insisted on buying a (for display only) painting of two old trucks that I was inexplicably attracted to. I walked away from it at first when I confirmed with the artist that it wasn't for sale, but I kept coming back to it. Why a young career minded woman wanted a painting of two old trucks that didn't go with anything in her house, was a mystery - but I just knew I HAD TO have it. After much badgering the artist finally caved and sold it to me for an exorbitant price (didn't think I'd accept that price, huh? Ooops, I did.) About 8 months later I met Kacey's dad. We were both astonished when he recognized the trucks in the painting hanging in my house. One truck was his and the other was his brother's, parked out behind the garage of his boyhood home in the neighborhood that the artist frequently wandered for painting inspiration.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Now I'm intrigued by the Bahai faith...I'll have to read up on it..
> 
> While I might not strongly believe in ghosts, I do believe in fate and a connectiveness between people. I think the people that are in our lives (and we in theirs) are there for a reason - even though that reason may not be readily apparent. These people cross paths with you in many ways and many occasions, but you may not be aware of it.
> 
> Here are just a couple of examples from my own family.
> 1. My sister's husband grew up 10 houses away from where we were living about 40 years ago in Edmonton....but they never "met" until about 7 years ago. They met in Calgary.
> 
> 2. I went to an art sale and rudely and irrationally insisted on buying a (for display only) painting of two old trucks that I was inexplicably attracted to. I walked away from it at first when I confirmed with the artist that it wasn't for sale, but I kept coming back to it. Why a young career minded woman wanted a painting of two old trucks that didn't go with anything in her house, was a mystery - but I just knew I HAD TO have it. After much badgering the artist finally caved and sold it to me for an exorbitant price (didn't think I'd accept that price, huh? Ooops, I did.) About 8 months later I met Kacey's dad. We were both astonished when he recognized the trucks in the painting hanging in my house. One truck was his and the other was his brother's, parked out behind the garage of his boyhood home in the neighborhood that the artist frequently wandered for painting inspiration.


It pays to listen to your 'gut' no matter what you want to call it, when you pay attention to the non-sense... it eventually makes sense.... 
Loved this story....


----------



## Rps

Cameo said:


> Well....................I was hired on the spot. I was the only one interviewed. We filled in all the paperwork, including the forms for direct deposit. I start on Thursday - so long as the police check they are required to do comes back clear.....I am not worried about that, all they will find is an unpaid ticket.
> 
> WooHoooooooo!!!!!!!!


Wonderful news, now that is inspiration for me, I've been trying to get a domestic position for a few months.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Now I'm intrigued by the Bahai faith...I'll have to read up on it..


Kim my mother is a Bahai, it is quite an interesting faith, and like so many, the originators were very much oppressed. I had friends who "missioned" in Ice Land.

Very cool pictures when they returned.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Cameo

I have always had some sort of an interest in "ghosts". I would have to say that I would lean towards believing in them though. I can't say for sure if there are any or not as I have never actually "seen" one. I have had "feelings" and I would say that if we have a resident here, then 
he/she is friendly and something happened on the stairs. Once in a while in bed, I have felt a rather chilly wind blow right past my face. My bed is not near a window and the windows have
been closed.

We can't see God - but many believe in him. I also believe that there is life elsewhere in the universe - I couldn't say what form it is in obviously, but it blows my mind to think that in all of space, if it goes into infinity, that there would only be one planet with life on it????? I think not - I think there is all sorts of it out there. Have they visited us? I have no idea what to really believe on that subject - but I do believe that I have an open mind.

I know a friend who has had objects taken off the wall and thrown across the room in the middle of the night when no one else was in the house.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Now I'm intrigued by the Bahai faith...I'll have to read up on it..


As Rp sez, it an interesting Faith. 
The Bahái Faith - The international Web site of the Bahái's of the world
Bahái Community of Canada



Rps said:


> Kim my mother is a Bahai, it is quite an interesting faith, and like so many, the originators were very much oppressed. I had friends who "missioned" in Ice Land.
> 
> Very cool pictures when they returned.


Iceland.  
Never been, but the Icelandic people are as fascinating and cool as their country.

Tell you ma _Allah'u'abhá_ from me.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> it pays to listen to your 'gut' no matter what you want to call it, when you pay attention to the non-sense... It eventually makes sense....
> loved this story....


Me too.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> As Rp sez, it an interesting Faith.
> The Bahái Faith - The international Web site of the Bahái's of the world
> Bahái Community of Canada
> 
> 
> Iceland.
> Never been, but the Icelandic people are as fascinating and cool as their country.
> 
> Tell you ma _Allah'u'abhá_ from me.


"O ye beloved of the Lord! The greatest of all things is the protection of the True Faith of God, the preservation of His Law, the safeguarding of His Cause and service unto His Word."
(The Will and Testament of 'Abdu'l-Bahá, p. 3)

“Guard ye the Cause of God, protect His law and have the utmost fear of discord."
(The Will and Testament of 'Abdu'l-Bahá, p. 19)


Change around the source to the biblical laws in the Torah and you have something similar to Judaism.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> We can't see God - but many believe in him. I also believe that there is life elsewhere in the universe - I couldn't say what form it is in obviously, but it blows my mind to think that in all of space, if it goes into infinity, that there would only be one planet with life on it????? I think not - I think there is all sorts of it out there. Have they visited us? I have no idea what to really believe on that subject - but I do believe that I have an open mind.


I was baffled and stunned when I found a passage in the Bahái Writings
where it sez: "It would be foolish of man to think that he is alone in the universe".
(I hope that was the correct words)
Just that one sentence, told by a Messenger of God.
Prof enough for me. :clap:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "O ye beloved of the Lord! The greatest of all things is the protection of the True Faith of God, the preservation of His Law, the safeguarding of His Cause and service unto His Word."
> (The Will and Testament of 'Abdu'l-Bahá, p. 3)
> 
> “Guard ye the Cause of God, protect His law and have the utmost fear of discord."
> (The Will and Testament of 'Abdu'l-Bahá, p. 19)
> 
> Change around the source to the biblical laws in the Torah and you have something similar to Judaism.


That's the good part.
We are all one people with one God watching over us. 
Elohim Gadol, אלוקים נהדר


----------



## SINC

Odd that many here seem to believe in "something" when the whole world is more and more secular.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Odd that many here seem to believe in "something" when the whole world is more and more secular.


I don't know if it is so much that the whole world is that much more secular as it is less interested in a formal, organized religion. 

Lots of people have that "I'm not religious, but I am spiritual" line going.

It's a hard thing to quantify though, what with secularism being so taboo not that long ago, and informal beliefs being hard to gather statistics on.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That's the good part.
> We are all one people with one God watching over us.
> Elohim Gadol, אלוקים נהדר


As my grandfather would say to you, "From your lips to God's ear."


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> I don't know if it is so much that the whole world is that much more secular as it is less interested in a formal, organized religion.
> 
> Lots of people have that "I'm not religious, but I am spiritual" line going.
> 
> It's a hard thing to quantify though, what with secularism being so taboo not that long ago, and informal beliefs being hard to gather statistics on.


I met a lot of Swedish people that sez "I don't believe in God but I'm a religious person".
Hmm. Isn't that just what it is?

R_eligious person - a person who manifests devotion to a deity
Deity (Christian Religious Writings / Theology) the. the Supreme Being; God_

And when you then start to talk about religion, by George, don't you know
they are true believes I tell youse. 

I think it could have to do with the fact that in many countries it's a bit iffy 
to believe in God, so people have a different official point of view.

"I go into a church on occasion, because it so peaceful. 
I don't pray or anything, but sometimes I talk to God".
Isn't that sweet.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> As my grandfather would say to you, "From your lips to God's ear."


Thank you.
What a wonderful thing to say to someone.
I'll keep it in my heart always remember who told me it and from whom it came. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I don't know if it is so much that the whole world is that much more secular as it is less interested in a formal, organized religion.
> 
> Lots of people have that "I'm not religious, but I am spiritual" line going.
> 
> It's a hard thing to quantify though, what with secularism being so taboo not that long ago, and informal beliefs being hard to gather statistics on.


Good point, Sonal. Personally, I am not a person that partakes in the formal organized Jewish religion, even with a small temple here in St.John's. I try to be a good person as I see goodness, and much of it falls within the Jewish faith, but some falls in various other faiths. I was born in the Jewish faith, but if I had to choose something right now it would be Deism. I like the reality that Deism is a natural religion. Deists believe in the existence of God, on purely rational grounds, without any reliance on revealed religion or formal or religious authority. 

I guess I am more of a freethinker, as was Thoreau.

"Do not be too moral. You may cheat yourself out of much life. Aim above morality. Be not simply good; be good for something.'

"Go confidently in the direction of your dreams! Live the life you've imagined. As you simplify your life, the laws of the universe will be simpler."

And my favorite HDT quote --

"If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you.
> What a wonderful thing to say to someone.
> I'll keep it in my heart always remember who told me it and from whom it came. :love2:


I don't recall this, but my mother told me that I asked my grandfather if I spoke to God would God talk to me. My grandfather replied, "Nu (which means Well in English), maybe you talk and he will listen. From your lips to God's ear."

Shalom, my friend.


----------



## sharonmac09

Wow, Baha'l faith is VERY interesting. I have to admit that I have very little knowledge about it so I researched it. Now I'm very intrigued..... I can understand why its reach is global and growing in popularity. 

Carry on folks! TTYL!


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, two of my favorite songs are Amazing Grace and Nearer My God to Thee.

YouTube - Amazing Grace - Judy Collins and the choir (1970 RARE!!)

YouTube - Titanic Violin: Nearer My God To Thee


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, just checking today and I see the "Two Word Game" thread now has reached 10% of the posts in the Shang since it was started back on August 18 just over four months ago. Look out Shang, here we come, two by two.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Wow, Baha'l faith is VERY interesting. I have to admit that I have very little knowledge about it so I researched it. Now I'm very intrigued..... I can understand why its reach is global and growing in popularity.
> 
> Carry on folks! TTYL!


In talking with my friends who are of the Baha'l faith, they said that it was similar to the Jewish faith is that the persecution of Bahá'ís is seen throughout the world, much like Judiasm. Interesting.


----------



## sharonmac09

Yes Marc, indeed very interesting! I have also found your quotes from Thoreau illuminating! Awesome, I'm always learning something from the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Yes Marc, indeed very interesting! I have also found your quotes from Thoreau illuminating! Awesome, I'm always learning something from the Shang.


I read Thoreau's "Civil Disobedience", which was originally published as "Resistance to Civil Government" (Henry David Thoreau - 1849) when I was 17, and it was then I realized that I could not go to Vietnam as a combat soldier. I used much of what he wrote, along with Gandhi and Martin Luther King, Jr. in my application to become a Conscientious Objector.

While Thoreau's "Walden" can be applied to almost anyone's life, "Civil Disobedience" is something for those who are moved to protest acts that they feel are personally and morally unjust.

"I became convinced that noncooperation with evil is as much a moral obligation as is cooperation with good. No other person has been more eloquent and passionate in getting this idea across than Henry David Thoreau. As a result of his writings and personal witness, we are the heirs of a legacy of creative protest." - Martin Luther King, Jr, Autobiography

"Thoreau was a great writer, philosopher, poet, and withal a most practical man, that is, he taught nothing he was not prepared to practise in himself. ... He went to gaol for the sake of his principles and suffering humanity. His essay has, therefore, been sanctified by suffering. Moreover, it is written for all time. Its incisive logic is unanswerable." - Mohandas Gandhi


----------



## friend

Dear friends.
As much as I enjoy youse company, I must leave ye for
some much needed shut eye.
All the best, have a great rest of the evening.
Until tomorrow then.

Shalom, Oíche mhaith. 
Go mbeannaí Dia is Muire duit.


----------



## friend

Before I go I must share this good-night poem 
I just wrote to my lovely wife.
I might shape and mold it a bit still, but for now: 


Ride with me my lovely on the sultry sea.
To master and to conquer and all victorious be.
We'll fly past the wind
and chase the lazy sun.
So when they day is over
and all our tasks are done.
I'll be at your mercy and you'll belong to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Dear friends.
> As much as I enjoy youse company, I must leave ye for
> some much needed shut eye.
> All the best, have a great rest of the evening.
> Until tomorrow then.
> 
> Shalom, Oíche mhaith.
> Go mbeannaí Dia is Muire duit.


Good night, good friend. "Parting is such sweet sorrow." Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Before I go I must share this good-night poem
> I just wrote to my lovely wife.
> I might shape and mold it a bit still, but for now:
> 
> 
> Ride with me my lovely on the sultry sea.
> To master and to conquer and all victorious be.
> We'll fly past the wind
> and chase the lazy sun.
> So when they day is over
> and all our tasks are done.
> I'll be at your mercy and you'll belong to me.


Beautiful, Caman. Truly beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Early morning tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. It was so good to hear of your uplifting and positive news .......... the first of many, I hope. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Knock, knock.

Hmmm, lights on but nobody home. 

Now where have I heard that expression before?


----------



## KC4

Very interesting, all this chatter about god, religion and deities. Coincidentally, I have spent most of the day drawing Ganesha... the Hindu Deity with a man's body and the head of an elephant.

Ganesha is (among other things) the Lord of letters and learning. Ganesha's main mantra: 

Aum Gan Ganapatye Namah
Aum Gan Ganapatye Namah
Aum Gan Ganapatye Namah.

(3 time's the charm) 

Goodnight fair Shang Gang....
Till the morrow..


----------



## Sonal

Let the celebrations begin. 

50,393 words, and the story is done.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Let the celebrations begin.
> 
> 50,393 words, and the story is done.


Congratulations. 
Well done. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Let the celebrations begin.
> 
> 50,393 words, and the story is done.


Kudos, Sonal. Well done. Your ship has arrived. Let the celebrations begin. We shall have a sunrise service (non-denominational) and give thanks to the Muse of Words who has helped guide your creativity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is Sonal's ship ................... filled with party hats and favors. We should all get on board and enjoy the warm temps and sunshine ................. because we are going on a cruise. My treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you feeling this fine morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am making Sunday brunch for those who are just now getting up and would rather not eat on Sonal's ship. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all.
Wonderful picture.
Where will it dock?
The West Indies?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc and all.
> Wonderful picture.
> Where will it dock?
> The West Indies?


Caman, that picture was taken in Oct.,1977 here in St.John's. I was down at the St.John's Harbor, at the spot that was to become the starting point for the Terry Fox "Marathon of Hope" run. I lived a few blocks from there and was able to see him run past me on the start of his run.

On April 12, 1980 at St. Johns, Newfoundland, Terry dipped his artificial leg in the Atlantic Ocean and began what he called the Marathon of Hope. Terry planned to run across Canada, some 6,000 miles to raise money and awareness for cancer research. For the next 142 days he ran 26 miles per day, the marathon distance, crossing 3,000 miles until, on September 1, 1980 near Thunder Bay, Ontario, he was forced to stop. The cancer had spread to his lungs. He died on June 28, 1981, a month shy of his 23rd birthday.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán and welcome to Grey Cup Sunday. This is the day I shall cheer on my home province team to victory in the Grey Cup this afternoon in Calgary.

I still have much to do, although I have finished today's edition of mybirdie.ca, I must now return to the seat shop and produce tomorrow's fair if I am to enjoy the Grey Cup later this afternoon. The fools are not starting the game until 4:30 p.m. local time so that make it an 8:00 p.m. start for Marc.

*GO RIDERS!*


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Let the celebrations begin.
> 
> 50,393 words, and the story is done.


Right on, Sonal, writ . . . er, right on.  :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, it is a bit late start here to the Grey Cup, but I should be finished with my grading by then so I can watch it on TV.

How are you this morning? No more dizziness?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Very interesting, all this chatter about god, religion and deities. Coincidentally, I have spent most of the day drawing Ganesha... the Hindu Deity with a man's body and the head of an elephant.
> 
> Ganesha is (among other things) the Lord of letters and learning. Ganesha's main mantra:
> 
> Aum Gan Ganapatye Namah
> Aum Gan Ganapatye Namah
> Aum Gan Ganapatye Namah.
> 
> (3 time's the charm)
> 
> Goodnight fair Shang Gang....
> Till the morrow..


Yes, it is nice to have this sort of "chatter about god, religion and deities" here in The Shang, since these intellectual discussions won't break down into name calling and arguements, as might be seen in other threads.

Sadly, many children's knowledge re Ganesha is from the Simpsons, in that this is Apu's religious icon in his QuikiMart (yes, I admit that I watch the Simpsons, off and on).


----------



## SINC

I'm just fine now Marc, that only lasted a few hours. I am reading while I wait on a few updates so I can finish tomorrow's mybirdie.ca. Then it is off to the M&M store for a couple of boxes of ribs. I'm too lazy to make my own today and they go well with a cold beer and the Grey Cup game.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife loves to use the ribs from our local M&M store and then uses her special homemade BBQ sauce. She and her sister made up a batch in Victoria and she brought some home over the summer. There is a bit left, but we shall save that for New Year's Eve.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Right on, Sonal, writ . . . er, right on.  :clap:


You were just waiting to do that, weren't you.  :lmao:



Dr.G. said:


> I am making Sunday brunch for those who are just now getting up and would rather not eat on Sonal's ship. Enjoy.


Pssst! All the good food is on the ship.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> You were just waiting to do that, weren't you.  :lmao:


Who, moi? Surely you jest. And yeah I know, stop calling you Shirley.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Pssst! All the good food is on the ship." No, there are some people who get sea sick, so I have some good land fare as well.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, that picture was taken in Oct.,1977 here in St.John's. I was down at the St.John's Harbor, at the spot that was to become the starting point for the Terry Fox "Marathon of Hope" run. I lived a few blocks from there and was able to see him run past me on the start of his run.
> 
> On April 12, 1980 at St. Johns, Newfoundland, Terry dipped his artificial leg in the Atlantic Ocean and began what he called the Marathon of Hope. Terry planned to run across Canada, some 6,000 miles to raise money and awareness for cancer research. For the next 142 days he ran 26 miles per day, the marathon distance, crossing 3,000 miles until, on September 1, 1980 near Thunder Bay, Ontario, he was forced to stop. The cancer had spread to his lungs. He died on June 28, 1981, a month shy of his 23rd birthday.


Some story. 
I admire how some people give their last for a good cause. :love2:
Fair play to him. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Some story.
> I admire how some people give their last for a good cause. :love2:
> Fair play to him. :clap:


Yes, as Terry Fox said, luckily the people in St. John's gave him a fine send-off and good support. He said it helped once he hit the TCH across NL, which is miles and miles of nothing but trees in some places.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> While Thoreau's "Walden" can be applied to almost anyone's life, "Civil Disobedience" is something for those who are moved to protest acts that they feel are personally and morally unjust.


Yes Walden is a great book, but if you want to keep what you have won you need to read and follow The Prince by Machiavelli........sadly.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Let the celebrations begin.
> 
> 50,393 words, and the story is done.


Congrats Sonal, this calls for a beer .....you buyin?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes Walden is a great book, but if you want to keep what you have won you need to read and follow The Prince by Machiavelli........sadly.


Good morning, Rp. Interesting idea. Rp, you would make a good prince, and try to maintain some sense of stability in your Principality of Shangri-la while not being too Machiavellian.

However, I don't like Machiavelli's suggestion that a successful prince rid the land of dissenters, and the constant preparation for war. Nor do I advocate his suggestion not to be generous. Malthus picked up on this point as a way to help with "natural" population control.

Come to think of it, don't become the prince of Shangri-la. Stay you own admirable self. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I think The Prince is misunderstood .... we need to understand the context as well as the content. I once used the methods of The Prince to institute an internal control programme where I worked. While "Mach" would advise to kill certain people [ and yes that would have been easier ] in today's environment you would use "kill" as information or promotion pipelining. You only need to change the control event to meet today's standards. Education is a case in point. Education is all about politics, at least in the elementary and secondary systems [ but I'm sure it is also present in the university and college systems ] The Prince is a book about how to get what you want in a political environment ..... we just don't kill or torture people today, but in Mach's day that was normal activity, but I can assure you his approach works, you just need ensure the methods are more contemporary.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,



Sonal said:


> Let the celebrations begin.
> 
> 50,393 words, and the story is done.


WOOOOT! WOOT! WOOOOT! THe Sonal Train has arrived! :clap::clap::clap::clap:
I'm joining the party at the station! (and on the big boat! and in the streets.....And at the Cafe Chez Marc.....Oh and there's a big party here in Calgary too ....must be another Sonal celebration....


SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Camán and welcome to Grey Cup Sunday. This is the day I shall cheer on my home province team to victory in the Grey Cup this afternoon in Calgary.
> 
> I still have much to do, although I have finished today's edition of mybirdie.ca, I must now return to the seat shop and produce tomorrow's fair if I am to enjoy the Grey Cup later this afternoon. The fools are not starting the game until 4:30 p.m. local time so that make it an 8:00 p.m. start for Marc.
> 
> *GO RIDERS!*


WooooooooT! There are GREEN PEOPLE EVERYWHERE! This City is lousy with them...every movie theater, shopping mall, restaurant, on the streets downtown, in every pub, on the C-train....I think I see a couple of them in my back yard too!  



SINC said:


> I'm just fine now Marc, that only lasted a few hours. I am reading while I wait on a few updates so I can finish tomorrow's mybirdie.ca. Then it is off to the M&M store for a couple of boxes of ribs. I'm too lazy to make my own today and they go well with a cold beer and the Grey Cup game.


M&M's ribs are good but they can't bone up to Sinc's S&S ribs... Nope. Nope. No way.

Off to check out SAP and then organize a couple of Big Greenies (Hubby and Son) for their trek later to McMahon Stadium. Not sure how to tackle this yet....Parking , C-Train and traffic are a nightmare around McMahon with normal games.... Just how early does one have to get there to avoid the most of that? I hear people are there already tailgating. Luckily the weather is above zero. ...so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I think The Prince is misunderstood .... we need to understand the context as well as the content. I once used the methods of The Prince to institute an internal control programme where I worked. While "Mach" would advise to kill certain people [ and yes that would have been easier ] in today's environment you would use "kill" as information or promotion pipelining. You only need to change the control event to meet today's standards. Education is a case in point. Education is all about politics, at least in the elementary and secondary systems [ but I'm sure it is also present in the university and college systems ] The Prince is a book about how to get what you want in a political environment ..... we just don't kill or torture people today, but in Mach's day that was normal activity, but I can assure you his approach works, you just need ensure the methods are more contemporary.


True, Florence in the 16th century was in a state of flux, thus his call for stability. Still, Machiavelli justified rule by force rather than by codified laws. 

Not sure of the politics in the primary and elementary systems, but I can see it in the intermediate and secondary schools. As well, our college and university systems are becoming far too political, or being influenced by politics and corporate interests. Research is compromised by the funding sources (e.g., major companies). In my 33 years here at Memorial I have seen these sorts of changes. When I came to MUN, we were a second-rate university that dealt with mainly the students here in NL. Now, we are a first-rate university in certain areas, and have the largest student population east of McGill. 

Still, I see how the agendas of some in my faculty of education are changing the direction for our programs. Slowly, areas such as literacy, science and numeracy are being pushed aside with course pertaining to social justice and gender equality. Not that these issues are not important, but when they become the required courses, and all but the basic literacy courses become electives, something is out of balance.


----------



## sharonmac09

If allegory books are no longer part of the required curriculum, then how can one think in other courses? I can understand your point Marc.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Congrats Sonal, this calls for a beer .....you buyin?


A round for everyone... I'll pay for it out of my future royalties.


----------



## sharonmac09

Woot! ok what's the most expensive beer? Heineken? Thanks Sonal 

Again congrats! What's your next step now? Do you have to transfer it onto a hard copy of some sort to deliver it?


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> Woot! ok what's the most expensive beer? Heineken? Thanks Sonal
> 
> Again congrats! What's your next step now? Do you have to transfer it onto a hard copy of some sort to deliver it?


I submitted it online to get my word count verified, and won my very own PDF certificate saying that I won.  It's more of a marathon than a contest, really... completing it makes you a winner.

I'm probably not going to even look at it for a couple of months, since at the moment, if you asked me if there was a worthy story in there, I'd say "No way." I'll see what I want to do with it after some time passes... most likely, not much.


----------



## Rps

Sonal, you never know what sells. I think it was in the 80's that a news editor at the Times contacted 5 of his newies, just gave them the smallest of outline [ of course it was scandalous ] and had each of them write a chapter of this expose. All he did was bang it together and had it published .... it was a hit. So to keep the scam going he hired a worman to pretend to be the main character. He is still getting the royalties .....


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> If allegory books are no longer part of the required curriculum, then how can one think in other courses? I can understand your point Marc.


A valid point, Sharon. An emphasis in one of my courses which will go by the wayside if our new program is put in place here at MUN is as follows -- "Help your students to read the lines (i.e., literal comprehension), to read between the lines (i.e., inferential comprehension), to read beyond the line (critical comprehension) and to make some form of judgment based on this understanding."


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> A round for everyone... I'll pay for it out of my future royalties.


Thanks, Sonal, but on your cruise everything is free for one and all.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Let the celebrations begin.
> 
> 50,393 words, and the story is done.


bit late in Sonal, but a big congratulations to you for running the distance..... :clap::clap:

Now you will be able to enjoy the Grey Cup..... 

I am in hiding and have pillows to cover my mouth, I don't want anyone to hear me cheering for my team.... I may get ambushed!!! :lmao: I think I am the only fan the Als have today!! 
But it really matters not to me who wins, as long as it is played fair and square, :clap:

Lasagna is in the oven garlic bread baking and apple dumplings for dessert:love2:

I will be on the boat if I am still welcome (after this horrible disclosure) to help you 
'sell-abrate' your story, you just never know who might be in the wings waiting for just such an opportunity...


----------



## Dr.G.

"I am in hiding and have pillows to cover my mouth, I don't want anyone to hear me cheering for my team.... I may get ambushed!!! I think I am the only fan the Als have today!!" I would be rooting for the Als if they were not up against either Calgary or SK. Still, they are the favorites, so I bet against them in ProLine to put my money where my mouth is today. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Marc, guess who I found making pancakes in the kitchen this morning!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Marc, guess who I found making pancakes in the kitchen this morning!!


Leslie, that is one ugly dachshund. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "I am in hiding and have pillows to cover my mouth, I don't want anyone to hear me cheering for my team.... I may get ambushed!!! I think I am the only fan the Als have today!!" I would be rooting for the Als if they were not up against either Calgary or SK. Still, they are the favorites, so I bet against them in ProLine to put my money where my mouth is today. We shall see.


Just so you know how little attention I have been paying, I had no idea they were the faves... what do you know.... around here, and on all the local news all you hear about are the' Roughies' If Calgary had been in on it I would have rooted for them, but they are not:-( so I feel more free to choose the team I want... 

Not sure if I want you to win or loose your bet Marc :lmao: 

You are all welcome for Grey Cup Smorg ... before we all head out on that 'sell-ebration' cruise... :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, that is one ugly dachshund. :lmao:


I agree, why do you think I was so suspicious ?? I counted the 4 leggeds in the house to make sure they hadn't been 'battered up' I think it could be another in disguise, trying to make me think there were 'doxies afoot" :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, my wife is from Calgary, her parents are both from SK, so it was a no brainer who to root for here in our house. Still, I think that the little watermelon hats she made for the doxies is going way too far .................. especially since she is at a conference in Toronto!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I agree, why do you think I was so suspicious ?? I counted the 4 leggeds in the house to make sure they hadn't been 'battered up' I think it could be another in disguise, trying to make me think there were 'doxies afoot" :lmao:


The snout is a bit long for a real doxie, however.


----------



## Ottawaman

Merry Christmas


----------



## macdoodle

Not sure I needed it to the second.... Panic is a terrible thing!!! :lmao:

You however will be ready sooner than I, since it gets to you before me!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Hanukkah to you, O-man. Only 13 days until we light the first candle. Paix, mon ami.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, that is one ugly dachshund. :lmao:


That's not a dachshund, young man.
Show some respect here.
That my ex-mother in-law. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Be very careful what you write online, Caman. I could come back to bite you.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Be very careful what you write online, Caman. *I could come back to bite you.*


Marc, you aren't part Were-Doxie, are you? :lmao:


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Just wanted to say that Fidget seems to be responding quite well to the little ASA tablet. I only give him one a day and "some" days he looks like he could do with another but I try to get him by on one. I enforce rest on him if I have to, it's hard to keep the little bugger from jumping around but it can be done! 

I've put his water and food bowls up on a thick yellow pages book so he doesn't have to lean down for his food, seems easier on him.

Otherwise he's his usual crabby little self!  The other night though I was worried about him and I was sitting on the couch have myself a good cry... he was sitting beside me and he got up and just "leaned" on me and looked up at me with those big brown eyes. Whoever said dogs are dumb has it all wrong IMO!


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Be very careful what you write online, Caman. I could come back to bite you.


Wait for the antibiotics to leave my system though.
If I taste anything like the taste I have in my mouth,
I'ld be a rather foul piece of meat. 

Couldn't they have made penicillin out of roses instead of mold. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, you aren't part Were-Doxie, are you? :lmao:


Oops.  Should have been "It". Mea culpa. Leave it to The Wordsmith of The Shang to catch my spelling miscues. Such is Life.

So, has the thrill of completing this marathon remained with you throughout the day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> Just wanted to say that Fidget seems to be responding quite well to the little ASA tablet. I only give him one a day and "some" days he looks like he could do with another but I try to get him by on one. I enforce rest on him if I have to, it's hard to keep the little bugger from jumping around but it can be done!
> 
> I've put his water and food bowls up on a thick yellow pages book so he doesn't have to lean down for his food, seems easier on him.
> 
> Otherwise he's his usual crabby little self!  The other night though I was worried about him and I was sitting on the couch have myself a good cry... he was sitting beside me and he got up and just "leaned" on me and looked up at me with those big brown eyes. Whoever said dogs are dumb has it all wrong IMO!



Good to hear, Diane. No more than three a day, spaced out over the day every 5/6 hours or so for a dog his size. The phone book is also a good idea.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Oops.  Should have been "It". Mea culpa. Leave it to The Wordsmith of The Shang to catch my spelling miscues. Such is Life.
> 
> So, has the thrill of completing this marathon remained with you throughout the day?


I think between that, and getting some excellent feedback on my other story at my writer's group meeting this morning, I've been in an excellent mood all day. 

I've been spending part of the day on the NaNoWriMo forums encouraging other participants who haven't hit 50,000 yet. Some of them are so close....


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Oops.  Should have been "It". Mea culpa. Leave it to The Wordsmith of The Shang to catch my spelling miscues. Such is Life.


As I though, but the other way is was much more fun to imagine. 
Picture the scene, a growling Canadian snapping at the heals
of an limping Irishman. :lmao: :clap:

(I had my knee joint permanently fixed 30 years ago due to an accident)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> As I though, but the other way is was much more fun to imagine.
> Picture the scene, a growling Canadian snapping at the heals
> of an limping Irishman. :lmao: :clap:
> 
> (I had my knee joint permanently fixed 30 years ago due to an accident)


Caman, being bitten by a WereDoxie is no laughing matter. 

I am hoping to get by with my own knees, in that someone I know had a knee replacement and now can't garden or kneel down to play with their mini doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I think between that, and getting some excellent feedback on my other story at my writer's group meeting this morning, I've been in an excellent mood all day.
> 
> I've been spending part of the day on the NaNoWriMo forums encouraging other participants who haven't hit 50,000 yet. Some of them are so close....


Good for you, Sonal. Spread the word "Excelsior!!" to others. Paix, mon amie. You have earned your freshly brewed cup of Sonal Special tonight.


----------



## Sonal

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> Just wanted to say that Fidget seems to be responding quite well to the little ASA tablet. I only give him one a day and "some" days he looks like he could do with another but I try to get him by on one. I enforce rest on him if I have to, it's hard to keep the little bugger from jumping around but it can be done!


Glad Fidget is doing better.

I remember trying to keep one of my cats from jumping because of a knee injury... that was not easy at all, especially after he was feeling a bit better, but the knee still needed some time to heal.

It's tough when you can't explain it to them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just heard a CBC Radio 1 announcer, who is in Calgary covering the game, calling it the "Green Cup". Maybe he knows something that we don't. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, being bitten by a WereDoxie is no laughing matter.
> 
> I am hoping to get by with my own knees, in that someone I know had a knee replacement and now can't garden or kneel down to play with their mini doxies.


I had so much pain and back in those days of old there was no option really
but to fix the knee. But my life got so much better after the operation
so I don't complain. As well, how would my wife been able to catch me 
if I had been _running free with the buffalo_. (from Cowboy song, Thin Lizzy)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I had so much pain and back in those days of old there was no option really
> but to fix the knee. But my life got so much better after the operation
> so I don't complain. As well, how would my wife been able to catch me
> if I had been _running free with the buffalo_. (from Cowboy song, Thin Lizzy)


Good one, Caman. :lmao: Glad to hear the knee is better now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Montreal 3 
Saskatchewan 13 

Upset in the making.


----------



## friend

Way tooooo late now.
Spoke to Anna on Skype for 1,5 hours meanwhile she was cooking for the kids.
It's 2:21 here. And I have 4 hour until Aiofe has to be woken up to go 
to her playschool. So I say good night to ye all. Until tomorrow then.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was just talking on Skype with my wife as well. Of course, she is in Toronto, and that is only 1 1/2 hours away. So, it's 10PM here and 830PM there. What time is it now, Caman, where you are?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is getting late and I would like to watch the end of the Grey Cup live. This is going to be an interesting ending. My son has taken over my MCB, so I can't watch the game and surf at the same time. 

So, good night one and all. See you in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope all goes well in your new position.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we set sail on the Good Ship Sonal at dawn. I trust that are ready to sail to climes warm and serene. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Diane - I finally remembered the name of the painkiller my dog took. She developed arthritis so bad at 13 that she would stumble sideways a bit or shake on her feet. She was a shepherd, so a good age. Metacam worked well for her - it is a prescription, and not too expensive if I remember correctly.

Found a pix of Shayla from xmas a couple years ago.
Her solution to her predicament was to eat the ears.......I haven't told her I am buying new ones










Now- Snickers was much more dignified - I put the rabbit ears on her. Should look for that pix.....


----------



## SINC

AAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

Too many men?

Montreal didn't win - we gave it to them. XX)


----------



## macdoodle

I am ready now to set sail.... the Al's took it home! :clap::clap::clap:

I wasn't ready for that though, I was sure Sask had it in the bag.... my' gut' kept telling me Al's would win, but at the 3 (or less) min. mark i was sure I was getting a bad
reception, still I could not walk away even after the first miss through the uprights. 
I was shocked to learn the call.... as were many many others, sask was robbed for sure, but of their own doing....:-( 
I was sorry to see Bragg ?? hurt, you could see his neck sort of snap sideways and i thought oh oh, that's not good... I do hope the injuries are not serious.... 

i must say it was a great game, starting in the 4th quarter, and close most of the way....

i am sorry the roughies lost the way they did, but sometimes the universe has other plans for people .... no matter what game you are playing.....


----------



## KC4

XX)tptptptp:yikes::-(
Riders lose Grey Cup over dumb -too many men on field- error. 
City and all it's visiting and resident green people are mostly quiet.

Awaiting the return of the sure to be wounded green warriors from my household.....


----------



## SINC

On a brighter note, some of my comments made it through the editor's pen at the Toronto Sun Family Web Site today:

Toronto Sun Family: 1971 - 2009


----------



## macdoodle

i view of the recent snow, I thought you might enjoy this!!
Goodnight All :yawn: Sleep well.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> "Although you know it's time for the semester to end when you start drawing little frowny faces on your test papers ... " All too true, Mona .............. and I am the one grading all of those papers. Only 129 this semester in my four courses, but once the end of the term assignments are graded the finals start to come in via email attachments. Hope to have this semester done by the 18th of Dec. We shall see.
> 
> Still, hang in there, because the end is in sight.


Well, I only drew one at a question I could not answer ... it was one of the last questions I worked on and between that and the end of the semester, I think I'm a bit punch-drunk. :lmao:

Good grief, 130 tests ... that is a lot of tests to draw up and then grade! We get into that next semester. I am thinking it will be quite the eye-opener. From my POV, up until now, tests just "happened."



Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Tell the waiting crowds that we're still at 48,000+ words. Didn't get any writing done last night.
> 
> Didn't get home from work until 11:30 PM, in part because I was dealing with a tenant who did not want to temporary move our of his apartment into a hotel room that I had booked for him, because he believes the ghost who lives in the house will protect him from harm. (We are doing extensive structural repairs to the roof, and do not think it will be safe or comfortable for him to be there.)


Couldn't he invite the ghost along?

And if you have a haunted premises, where is it? I am looking for a new dwelling. 

Jeanne: Congratulations on your job! That is no mean feat in today's economy! 



Cameo said:


> I have always had some sort of an interest in "ghosts". I would have to say that I would lean towards believing in them though. I can't say for sure if there are any or not as I have never actually "seen" one. I have had "feelings" and I would say that if we have a resident here, then
> he/she is friendly and something happened on the stairs. Once in a while in bed, I have felt a rather chilly wind blow right past my face. My bed is not near a window and the windows have
> been closed.
> 
> We can't see God - but many believe in him. I also believe that there is life elsewhere in the universe - I couldn't say what form it is in obviously, but it blows my mind to think that in all of space, if it goes into infinity, that there would only be one planet with life on it????? I think not - I think there is all sorts of it out there. Have they visited us? I have no idea what to really believe on that subject - but I do believe that I have an open mind.
> 
> I know a friend who has had objects taken off the wall and thrown across the room in the middle of the night when no one else was in the house.


I'm sitting on the fence on this one. I've never seen anything that couldn't be explained away by something other than the paranormal, but I'm hardly prepared to say "they don't exist" on that basis alone.

And +1 gazillion about life elsewhere in the universe.


----------



## Dreambird

Jeanne, yes I remember Metacam... Spencer took it for his back. I imagine Fidget might end up with something similar once I can get him into the Vet. He needs a good check up and maybe a tooth cleaning, in any case I need $200 or $300 before I walk in there as he may want to do an x-ray of that area to see how it compares to the baseline done a couple of years ago. I can claim that back but they take their time about and don't give over easily. Last time they bothered the Vet 3 times for more info, which he's good about but it delays things a lot.

Anyway here's a picture of Fidget in a Fleecy sack I got him... he likes it a lot but needs a little help to get into it...


----------



## Dr.G.

Ahoy, one and all, from the Good Ship Sonal. We set sail at dawn, and it is a fine sunrise here in St.John's. So, be down at the dock wherever you are and we shall pick you up and set sail for the sunny south. Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner will be on board the ship. So, relax and enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a finish to the Grey Cup. I could not remember a more exciting final 3 minutes of a game. What a letdown for the Riders fans to think that they had won with 5 seconds left .................. only to have it lost on a technicality. Still, that is part of the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, yes, it is Metacam that we give the doxies when they are in pain. I could not think of the name.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee, I sure can use one this morning after that awful finish to the game. Just uploading mybirdie.ca and am now off to comp tomorrow's edition.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Quite the finish to the Grey Cup game last night. Sorry for all of the Riders fans.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Quite the finish to the Grey Cup game last night. Sorry for all of the Riders fans.


Good morning all: Good game! I've watched a number of Grey Cups and I'd say I've only seen about four stiffs ...... Eric might be looking for a new coach, that is if he is still around after January 4th.......


----------



## Sonal

ComputerIdiot said:


> Couldn't he invite the ghost along?
> 
> And if you have a haunted premises, where is it? I am looking for a new dwelling.


Downtown Toronto. We'll be selling off units in the spring. If you want the haunted one, that's extra.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Downtown Toronto. We'll be selling off units in the spring. If you want the haunted one, that's extra.


So, Sonal, does that mean your are spiriting them away until then?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How are you today? How are your lit reviews coming along???


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

I'm well, Marc, thank you. How are you?

It's a very sunny day in Toronto. Here's hoping I don't have to spend too much of it at the office.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm well, Marc, thank you. How are you?
> 
> It's a very sunny day in Toronto. Here's hoping I don't have to spend too much of it at the office.


Good to hear that, Sonal. You need some time in the sun ......... especially now that you are in the spotlight.

All goes well here. Sunny and 5C. Took two of our doxies for a walk in the park.


----------



## friend

Hi gang.
I hope everyone is well.
Evening here already, 4:15 pm.
The days pass by quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi gang.
> I hope everyone is well.
> Evening here already, 4:15 pm.
> The days pass by quickly.


Hello, Caman. It is 1145AM here, so we are 4 1/2 hours apart. Same distance in terms of time zones as I am from BC and WA. We are a big continent here in North America.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Spent the morning accompanying the resident teen to get a dental appliance installed in preparation for braces. The appliance alone is a mouthful and of course, Kacey is not smiley faced with the whole business. 2 years and it should be all done hopefully. 

How all are well this morning!

Have a ton of errands to run today - plus school later...oh and homework to finish...
so TTFN everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, you must keep up with your homework.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Spent the morning accompanying the resident teen to get a dental appliance installed in preparation for braces. The appliance alone is a mouthful and of course, Kacey is not smiley faced with the whole business. 2 years and it should be all done hopefully.


Kacey probably won't appreciate this, but getting the braces and getting the whole thing sorted out properly from the start is a good thing.

When I was about 12, I was given a choice: they could remove my 4 eye-teeth and give me braces and fix my teeth properly, OR they would remove one of my top canines, and disk my front lower teeth (removing some of the enamel to make them a little smaller) and give me a retainer and try to straighten them as best that they could.

Being 12 (and who the hell thinks a 12-year old should make this decision?) I went with the retainer. It's among the few decisions I've made that I have completely regretted.

My top teeth are okay--slightly off-center (which I knew would happen) but farirly straight. My bottom teeth as still crooked, and because they were disked, the sides are no longer perfectly smooth, so they catch onto a lot more plaque and bacteria. It's extremely difficult to clean and floss this thoroughly, so I spend a lot more time at the dentist getting cleanings to try and stave off gum disease. Not fun at all. 

I'm seriously considering getting braces as an adult to try and fix this properly, though I will always have to cope with rough tooth enamel.

Fix 'em properly once...


----------



## Dr.G.

Got pics of the view from our private balcony at the hotel where we will stay when we dock. Cool.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> Right on, Sonal, writ . . . er, right on.  :clap:


:lmao: It's hard to stop when you've got a good thing going, eh?

Many congratulations on your success, Sonal!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mona. How are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Anyone else experiencing problems opening up, or posting replies to any threads? I can't open up the GHG thread, or reply to the Two Word thread, among others less populated threads. Strange.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, just posted to the GHG thread no problems.....


----------



## Dr.G.

I can't even open up that thread, nor post in the two word thread. Luckily, I am able to open and post here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

I just tried both and they work normally Marc, try quitting Safari and then open it again. That will usually clear things up.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have tried that and it does not seem to work.  This is happening in a few other of the minor threads that I don't fret over not seeing/posting. Strange.


----------



## SINC

Might be time to either run OnyX or do a permissions repair then. Applications>Utilities>Disk Utility>Repair permissions.

OnyX


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Might be time to either run OnyX or do a permissions repair then. Applications>Utilities>Disk Utility>Repair permissions.
> 
> OnyX


Merci, will try this later. Now I can't get into the Weather thread.


----------



## Rps

*Quiz for Shang Gang*

Hope this works, I use it in some of my Multiple Intelligence sessions with my ESL students.......

Okay, didn't up load ...... better luck next time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Where is the quiz, Rp?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Where is the quiz, Rp?


Hi Marc, emailed it to you as it won't up load [ I need mobileme ]


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Hope everyone is doing well. Just got back from a weekend at my Dad's. Had to go see him before taking off for the holidays. We were able to get some fishing in yesterday but unfortunately the fish seemed to have better things to do than help us out


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, emailed it to you as it won't up load [ I need mobileme ]


If you email it to me, I can upload it and give you the link as I have MobileMe

plmnice at mac.com


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> If you email it to me, I can upload it and give you the link as I have MobileMe
> 
> plmnice at mac.com


On it's way, not sure if you can use this in SAP but I don't see why not.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good evening all. Hope everyone is doing well. Just got back from a weekend at my Dad's. Had to go see him before taking off for the holidays. We were able to get some fishing in yesterday but unfortunately the fish seemed to have better things to do than help us out


Evening, Steve. How is Life treating you these days? Did you catch "the one that got away?" Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> On it's way, not sure if you can use this in SAP but I don't see why not.


Thanks, I may just do that.

Your download link is sent via email.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, emailed it to you as it won't up load [ I need mobileme ]


Interesting presentation, Rp. Sadly, I don't think like an executive. :-heybaby:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Might be time to either run OnyX or do a permissions repair then. Applications>Utilities>Disk Utility>Repair permissions.
> 
> OnyX


May I ask a question?? as a relative newbie to Mac is this a program that I need to download or is it an automatic upgrade sort of thing, also, is there a way to 'clean' (defrag) or a program to clean / clear unwanted stuff ??


----------



## macdoodle

Just a few thoughts ....


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> May I ask a question?? as a relative newbie to Mac is this a program that I need to download or is it an automatic upgrade sort of thing, also, is there a way to 'clean' (defrag) or a program to clean / clear unwanted stuff ??


OnyX is a free program no Mac owner should be without and yes, you have to download it. 

Be very sure you download the proper version of OnyX for your OS be it Leopard or Snow Leopard (or Tiger on an older system). They are clearly labelled on that site. If you don't know what OS you are running, simply click the Apple menu in the upper left corner of the menu bar, select "About this Mac" and a window will open telling you what is installed on your Mac. It cleans up your Mac and I run it every two weeks or so to keep things running smoothly.

You do not have to "defrag" a Mac like a PC, it is not necessary. Trick is to keep your system clean, trash files once you are done with them and empty your trash on a regular basis.


----------



## macdoodle

Thank you, I knew it didn't defrag, but was not sure how to clean it, the apple folks have said to remove the caches from the library uner your name in finder and in the HD in upper right... library and caches, just dump them in the trash and empty, this clears the system, a new cache is replaced .... I had been doing this, but wondered if there was something else i could do too. 
Thanks for the information Don, perhaps it has helped others also...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Just a few thoughts ....


Fine thoughts, Leslie. Here is one of my favorites.

“I expect to pass through life but once. If therefore, there be any kindness I can show, or any good thing I can do to any fellow being, let me do it now, and not defer or neglect it, as I shall not pass this way again.” William Penn


----------



## Dr.G.

And here is one of my favorite poems that I love to recite.

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveller, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could 
To where it bent in the undergrowth; 

Then took the other, as just as fair, 
And having perhaps the better claim, 
Because it was grassy and wanted wear; 
Though as for that the passing there 
Had worn them really about the same, 

And both that morning equally lay 
In leaves no step had trodden black. 
Oh, I kept the first for another day! 
Yet knowing how way leads on to way, 
I doubted if I should ever come back. 

I shall be telling this with a sigh 
Somewhere ages and ages hence: 
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I-- 
I took the one less traveled by, 
And that has made all the difference

...Robert Frost


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Thank you, I knew it didn't defrag, but was not sure how to clean it, the apple folks have said to remove the caches from the library uner your name in finder and in the HD in upper right... library and caches, just dump them in the trash and empty, this clears the system, a new cache is replaced .... I had been doing this, but wondered if there was something else i could do too.
> Thanks for the information Don, perhaps it has helped others also...


OnyX does all that for you in Automator mode.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Fine thoughts, Leslie. Here is one of my favorites.
> 
> “I expect to pass through life but once. If therefore, there be any kindness I can show, or any good thing I can do to any fellow being, let me do it now, and not defer or neglect it, as I shall not pass this way again.” William Penn


Indeed!! :clap::clap: that is also one of my faves.... there are so many that touch the soul in some way.... 

I don't know who wrote the quote I found, but I liked the content....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Indeed!! :clap::clap: that is also one of my faves.... there are so many that touch the soul in some way....
> 
> I don't know who wrote the quote I found, but I liked the content....


It is "unattributed", but inpirational nonethe less.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, this is why I urge my teachers-in-training to get their students to write, be it poetry or prose, from an early age. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> And here is one of my favorite poems that I love to recite.
> 
> Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
> And sorry I could not travel both
> And be one traveller, long I stood
> And looked down one as far as I could
> To where it bent in the undergrowth;
> 
> Then took the other, as just as fair,
> And having perhaps the better claim,
> Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
> Though as for that the passing there
> Had worn them really about the same,
> 
> And both that morning equally lay
> In leaves no step had trodden black.
> Oh, I kept the first for another day!
> Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
> I doubted if I should ever come back.
> 
> I shall be telling this with a sigh
> Somewhere ages and ages hence:
> Two roads diverged in a wood, and I--
> I took the one less traveled by,
> And that has made all the difference
> 
> ...Robert Frost


another poem i love, thank you, 

Have you read the Road less Travelled?? it is quite interesting... I am sure you have, the name alone would drive you to read it as it did me....


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, is that Peck's book on spiritual psychology? I have not read it but know of it somewhat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. "Good night, good night! parting is such sweet sorrow. That I shall say good night till it be morrow."

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Bring us some good news of your new job. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

The book I have is ' The Road Less Travelled and Beyond' by M. Scott Peck MD and it is just one of many. It is the only one I have and found it (as I recall) very informative on many levels.... he also authored further Along the Road Less Travelled I am thinking it came before this one, and he did Different Drum, People of the Lie, what Return can I make....etc. 
I haven't read these, but I liked the one I did read.... it had, for me, a lot of thought provoking content... not all was for me, but then what is? You choose that which stirs you, these are the ideas, philosophies that mke you explore beyond the norm.... who knows what you will discover?


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Steve. How is Life treating you these days? Did you catch "the one that got away?" Paix, mon ami.


Life is quite busy right now Marc, how about yourself?


----------



## macdoodle

YouTube - Animal miracles


this is worth a watch..... it is filmed in BC ... at God's little Acre....


----------



## Cameo

Okay - playing around creating a xmas card for my family.........what do you think? I am not sure if I want to add anything to the center or not.....probably not......









Wanted something bold and fun


----------



## Cameo

Bottom text is easier to read on proper size.

I got my final call from the Jewellery store - I start on Thursday.
I wasn't worried about the background check - but it is comforting to get
the final call anyhow!! Woo hooooooo!!!!!

Nite all!!


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Kacey probably won't appreciate this, but getting the braces and getting the whole thing sorted out properly from the start is a good thing.
> 
> When I was about 12, I was given a choice: they could remove my 4 eye-teeth and give me braces and fix my teeth properly, OR they would remove one of my top canines, and disk my front lower teeth (removing some of the enamel to make them a little smaller) and give me a retainer and try to straighten them as best that they could.
> 
> Being 12 (and who the hell thinks a 12-year old should make this decision?) I went with the retainer. It's among the few decisions I've made that I have completely regretted.
> 
> My top teeth are okay--slightly off-center (which I knew would happen) but farirly straight. My bottom teeth as still crooked, and because they were disked, the sides are no longer perfectly smooth, so they catch onto a lot more plaque and bacteria. It's extremely difficult to clean and floss this thoroughly, so I spend a lot more time at the dentist getting cleanings to try and stave off gum disease. Not fun at all.
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting braces as an adult to try and fix this properly, though I will always have to cope with rough tooth enamel.
> 
> Fix 'em properly once...


Thanks Sonal - We can use all the encouragement we can get right at the moment. Kacey went to bed about 8:30 p.m. (about 2 hours earlier than usual) . She is exhausted from her day battling her own mouth. 


SINC said:


> OnyX does all that for you in Automator mode.


Thanks Don - I will download that and give it a try. 


Cameo said:


> Okay - playing around creating a xmas card for my family.........what do you think? I am not sure if I want to add anything to the center or not.....probably not......
> 
> Wanted something bold and fun


Looks awesome! They both look so engaged and even excited. Perfect for a card! 


Cameo said:


> Bottom text is easier to read on proper size.
> 
> I got my final call from the Jewellery store - I start on Thursday.
> I wasn't worried about the background check - but it is comforting to get
> the final call anyhow!! Woo hooooooo!!!!!
> 
> Nite all!!


Congrats again - not long until you start! 


Good Night all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a buffet-style breakfast so that you may pick and choose whatever you want this morning. Enjoy. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be ready when you are throughout the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Okay - playing around creating a xmas card for my family.........what do you think? I am not sure if I want to add anything to the center or not.....probably not......
> 
> View attachment 11462
> 
> 
> Wanted something bold and fun


Great picture, Jeanne. Who is who once again? Is Shayla on the right?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> YouTube - Animal miracles
> 
> 
> this is worth a watch..... it is filmed in BC ... at God's little Acre....


Cute. I am not really a cat or a horse person, but I liked this clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> The book I have is ' The Road Less Travelled and Beyond' by M. Scott Peck MD and it is just one of many. It is the only one I have and found it (as I recall) very informative on many levels.... he also authored further Along the Road Less Travelled I am thinking it came before this one, and he did Different Drum, People of the Lie, what Return can I make....etc.
> I haven't read these, but I liked the one I did read.... it had, for me, a lot of thought provoking content... not all was for me, but then what is? You choose that which stirs you, these are the ideas, philosophies that mke you explore beyond the norm.... who knows what you will discover?


Leslie, the title "Different Drum", I believe, is derived from the writings of Henry David Thoreau. 

"If a man loses pace with his companions, perhaps it is because he hears a different drummer. Let him step to the music which he hears, however measured, or far away. "


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Life is quite busy right now Marc, how about yourself?


Morning, Steve. I guess being busy is better than being dull. All goes well here as I busily grade, off and on, throughout the day ........... for the next three weeks.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Shayla is on the left, Failte the right. Since Shayla ate the xmas ears, Failte never got to wear them.

Thanks for breakfast - I am on the run again this morning, and I have volunteer at lunch.
Have a great day all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Shayla is on the left, Failte the right. Since Shayla ate the xmas ears, Failte never got to wear them.
> 
> Thanks for breakfast - I am on the run again this morning, and I have volunteer at lunch.
> Have a great day all!!


Morning, Jeanne. Thanks for the clarification. Have a good day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Jeanne. Thanks for brekkie. Just finished uploading SAP and am now off to comp tomorrow's edition. Interesting video there this morning on a cat and dog who are best friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cute how Gabriel And Stanley cuddled at the end of the clip. That final pic of the man on the ledge made me dizzy. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> G'day Shang gang.
> 
> I guess Sonal has written her novel and much other goings on in the Shang. I uploaded another home made video to try to get people to join my little forum.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/82096-how-make-video-2.html#post902099
> 
> The great December is upon us...


Afternoon, Garett. I shall check out your video a bit later. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, do you know what Jasper Ave. in Edmonton is like today, and what it was like 30 years ago or so? There is a discussion of downtown development here in St.John's, and the example of Jasper Ave. was raised as something to avoid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, sadly, I would be a great example of your "before" pics.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, some hair ............ but moreso weight and "love handles".


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang....

Thanks for the breakfast and coffee Marc Marc Marc! Hope you are getting through all of your students homework with ease.

Cool video MCB - you are getting noticeably more adept at putting these together. Didn't know that exercise was rumored to cause hair loss...Seems ridiculous. But hey, if one is looking for a reason, any reason NOT to exercise - that'd be a doozy. 


Heading to check out SAP in a minute.....


----------



## Sonal

Briefly waving as I run around like crazy this morning. 

Leaving for India in a couple of hours.... work exploded with issues yesterday. Am rapidly trying to sort those out.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, do you know what Jasper Ave. in Edmonton is like today, and what it was like 30 years ago or so? There is a discussion of downtown development here in St.John's, and the example of Jasper Ave. was raised as something to avoid.


Marc, Jasper Ave. is a very broad street and way back when the street was established, they chose to run the utilities right down the centre of the street because it was so wide. That was just after the turn of the century. Telephone and power poles bisected the businesses on each side of the street.

Those service are now underground, but still in the same location, the centre of the street.

In the 70s and 80s some committee came up with a plan to beautify the street and they built really ugly "bunkers" down the centre of the street to "hide" the services. They are huge concrete dividers with round globs of cement on top and matching globe lighting. They also went nuts with overhead signage that really clutters things up as you can see.

Now there is a push to once again "spruce up the street", but with what? The services like power, sewer, water and communications are still in the centre of the street and no one is quite sure what to do with them.

Here are two pictures of the downtown section I allude to, and then one lone shot of the avenue to the west of downtown where they did not build the "bunkers" and it remains wide open.

I think they speak for themselves.


----------



## friend

Hi gang.

Been to the studio an Molle has been busy tweaking and molding
an old recording that now qualifies on the new record.
Going to put new, fresh vocals on it tomorrow.

Nice video Leslie.
Love the fact that she just forgot to drink.
Well done to her. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Briefly waving as I run around like crazy this morning.
> 
> Leaving for India in a couple of hours.... work exploded with issues yesterday. Am rapidly trying to sort those out.


Wow!! Bon voyage, Sonal. Take lots of pics. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. I guess there is a concern that there will be rapid development in the downtown here in St.John's and not much planning going in to the consideration for massive glass structures being placed right next to buildings from the early 1900s. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi gang.
> 
> Been to the studio an Molle has been busy tweaking and molding
> an old recording that now qualifies on the new record.
> Going to put new, fresh vocals on it tomorrow.
> 
> Nice video Leslie.
> Love the fact that she just forgot to drink.
> Well done to her. :clap:


Afternoon, Caman. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the breakfast and coffee Marc Marc Marc! Hope you are getting through all of your students homework with ease." Cute, Kim. Actually, I am off for acupuncture in about 10 minutes, so marking shall have to wait.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Briefly waving as I run around like crazy this morning.
> 
> Leaving for India in a couple of hours.... work exploded with issues yesterday. Am rapidly trying to sort those out.


Have a good trip and take care of yourself. 
Try to get to a computer whilst there and let us know you are safe.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. How are you feeling today?


Not bad at all, thanks for asking Marc.
The antibiotics seem to do the trick.
Still a drug we can rely on, at least for some time still.
I have that foul taste in my mouth, but what a small price to pay
compared to going under the knife.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!! Bon voyage, Sonal. Take lots of pics. Paix, mon amie.


It's my cousin's wedding... truthfully, I'd rather not go--too much going on--but I'll never be able to convince my grandmother of that.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Briefly waving as I run around like crazy this morning.
> 
> Leaving for India in a couple of hours.... work exploded with issues yesterday. Am rapidly trying to sort those out.





Sonal said:


> It's my cousin's wedding... truthfully, I'd rather not go--too much going on--but I'll never be able to convince my grandmother of that.


Bon Voyage - I would love to take a trip to India one day....:love2:


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Not bad at all, thanks for asking Marc.
> The antibiotics seem to do the trick.
> Still a drug we can rely on, at least for some time still.
> I have that foul taste in my mouth, but what a small price to pay
> compared to going under the knife.


Glad to hear you are feeling better and back in the studio. 
Looking forward to hearing the completed album. How many songs are you planning on putting on it?


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Bon Voyage - I would love to take a trip to India one day....:love2:


I would love for you to go in my place....


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I would love for you to go in my place....


I would if I could, but BOTH of us would probably suffer Grandma's wrath. 

But maybe not as badly as my best friend Linda who was invited to a large and traditional Indian wedding by her co-worker. She asked if she should wear a sari and the answer was a resounding yes, but should have been accompanied by some advice.

Linda went to very good sari shop, explaining what she was wearing it to and they sold her a beautiful full sari.......RED. 

Linda did not know until she arrived and incurred the disapproving stares of many and very vocal wrath of both grandmothers that ONLY the bride was to wear red at a wedding.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better and back in the studio.
> Looking forward to hearing the completed album. How many songs are you planning on putting on it?


Thanks Kim.
It going in the right direction, as it seem.

It will be 11 like the precious one or 12 song, if we have the time.
(read 12: if I am able to write another good one  ) :lmao:

It will go for $15.70 + postage, but then I give $5.00 to charity for children.
My thought is that an organization for children with disability, a children's charity
or a company can order a few albums with a discount to the amount of dontion
and sell it for the full price, thus retain the donation part for their worthy cause.
Otherwise anyone can order and sell the album and tell us where they 
want us to send the money.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Linda went to very good sari shop, explaining what she was wearing it to and they sold her a beautiful full sari.......RED.
> :


I tried to wear one of those one time. It was Hallow'een, being rather chubby and balding I couldn't pull the thing over my body .... so not to worry I when as a "Fringe with a Sari on top".


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, the title "Different Drum", I believe, is derived from the writings of Henry David Thoreau.
> 
> "If a man loses pace with his companions, perhaps it is because he hears a different drummer. Let him step to the music which he hears, however measured, or far away. "


Yes I am certain it is, Henry David Thoreau is one of my favourite people, and this quote of his, is one I had taped to my mirror in high school, I would read it often, and more when I was called 'strange, or weird' I was never a joiner, and found many kids I went to school with childish.... eventually they grew up, but sometimes in school I felt so old....
so i convinced myself I was marching to a different tune ....  it was a great help.... 

Time eventually evens it all out, and you draw to you the people you need in your life to mutually further the ambitions of all....


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Not bad at all, thanks for asking Marc.
> The antibiotics seem to do the trick.
> Still a drug we can rely on, at least for some time still.
> I have that foul taste in my mouth, but what a small price to pay
> compared to going under the knife.


Good to hear, Caman. Anything is better than "going under the knife".


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I would love for you to go in my place....


I'll go. I can teach online from there ............. but may I bring the seven doxies?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Time eventually evens it all out, and you draw to you the people you need in your life to mutually further the ambitions of all.... " An excellent point, Leslie. Yes, you would do well at Walden Pond. 

Have you ever read James Hilton's "Lost Horizon", which is where the idea of Shangri-la comes from in actuality?


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> I would love for you to go in my place....


I would also love to take this trip... for you and myself!! 

Weddings are hard, but still once it is over you will be able to relax and take in a few sights, (or shops) (take an empty suitcase.... for some of those wonderful spices...if you are allowed) 

Enjoy! at least you will be out of the snow, and don't think about all the work, I promise you it will still be here waiting....


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Linda went to very good sari shop, explaining what she was wearing it to and they sold her a beautiful full sari.......RED.
> 
> Linda did not know until she arrived and incurred the disapproving stares of many and very vocal wrath of both grandmothers that ONLY the bride was to wear red at a wedding.


In our family, all the married women wear a special kind of red sari--but only relatives, and the bride. (The bride will wear the same sari at family weddings in the future.)

I'm divorced... we're not sure what the protocol is on whether I get to wear the sari or not. :lmao: (If I do, I'm going to get a lot of questions about where my husband is... if I don't, I'm going to get a lot of questions about why I'm 32 and not yet married, which will be answered by "but I was married...")

My ghost-loving tenant has decided to stay in the hotel. I wonder if this is more of the ghost's intervention, but if so, I owe him a spiritual thank you.


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> I would also love to take this trip... for you and myself!!
> 
> Weddings are hard, but still once it is over you will be able to relax and take in a few sights, (or shops) (take an empty suitcase.... for some of those wonderful spices...if you are allowed)
> 
> Enjoy! at least you will be out of the snow, and don't think about all the work, I promise you it will still be here waiting....


I'll be checking in on work... it's a good distraction from family.  (We're talking 6 solid days worth of wedding events.)

But I'll bring books and some stuff for writing.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Time eventually evens it all out, and you draw to you the people you need in your life to mutually further the ambitions of all.... " An excellent point, Leslie. Yes, you would do well at Walden Pond.
> 
> Have you ever read James Hilton's "Lost Horizon", which is where the idea of Shangri-la comes from in actuality?


ABSOLUTELY!! I even had the hard copy 20 odd years ago, and read it many times.... 
I gave it to a young person somewhere along the way, she assured me it would be well treasured....  It is a marvelous read....


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> I'll be checking in on work... it's a good distraction from family.  (We're talking 6 solid days worth of wedding events.)
> 
> But I'll bring books and some stuff for writing.


Sounds like a plan... where in India are you headed??


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> Sounds like a plan... where in India are you headed??


Mumbai--staying with family. Not much sight-seeing to be done, as I'm sort of in the suburbs on Mumbai, but what can you do?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> ABSOLUTELY!! I even had the hard copy 20 odd years ago, and read it many times....
> I gave it to a young person somewhere along the way, she assured me it would be well treasured....  It is a marvelous read....


Great minds think alike. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It will go for $15.70 + postage, but then I give $5.00 to charity for children." Kudos, Caman. How much is postage to Canada?


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I'm divorced... we're not sure what the protocol is on whether I get to wear the sari or not. :lmao: (If I do, I'm going to get a lot of *questions about where my husband is*... if I don't, I'm going to get a lot of questions about why I'm 32 and not yet married, which will be answered by "but I was married...")


Wear it and just answer what instead of where.beejacon


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "It will go for $15.70 + postage, but then I give $5.00 to charity for children." Kudos, Caman. How much is postage to Canada?


Regular mail is $1.80
It goes from Bellevue.
I have some at the house already, in case someone
in the US or Canada want to get a copy. 
Brought them with me when we got married.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Regular mail is $1.80
> It goes from Bellevue.
> I have some at the house already, in case someone
> in the US or Canada want to get a copy.
> Brought them with me when we got married.


Sounds reasonable. How would payment have to be made?


----------



## KC4

*Free ink*

Anybody have an HP printer that uses ink cartridge 94? My HP that did has expired and will not be repaired......


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Kim, but I am using the Canon 240 that came with my MBP.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds reasonable. How would payment have to be made?


I get back to you on that.
Have to check with Anna.
She knows this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Canadian dollars? American dollars? Doxie drachmas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal must be on her way to India by now. Bon voyage to our Word Maven.


----------



## Rps

*Lessons from Geese!*

Marc, Don, et all: I found this in my files and thought you might like this. Don if you haven't used this before it might be a good article for "mybirdie" the citation is attached:

Lessons From Geese

Contributor: Al Schiafano

*Fact 1*: As each goose flaps its wings it creates an "uplift" for the birds that follow. By flying in a "V" formation, the whole flock adds 71% greater flying range than if each bird flew alone. 

_Lesson 1_: People who share a common direction and sense of community can get where they are going quicker and easier because they are traveling on the thrust of one another.

*Fact 2:* When a goose falls out of formation, it suddenly feels the drag and resistance of flying alone. It quickly moves back into formation to take advantage of the lifting power of the bird in front of it. 

_Lesson 2:_ If we have as much common sense as a goose, we stay in formation with those headed where we want to go. We are willing to accept their help and give our help to others. 

*Fact 3:* When the lead goose tires, it rotates back into the formation and another goose flies to the point position.

_ Lesson 3:_ It pays to take turns doing the hard tasks and sharing leadership. As with geese, people are interdependent on each others' skills, capabilities, and unique arrangements of gifts, talents, or resources. 

*Fact 4*: Geese flying in formation honk to encourage those up front to keep up their speed.
_
Lesson 4:_ We need to make sure our honking is encouraging. In groups where there is encouragement, the production is much greater. The power of encouragement (to stand by one's heart or core values and encourage the heart and core of others) is the quality of honking we seek.

*Fact 5*: When a goose gets sick, wounded, or shot down, two geese drop out of formation and follow it down to help protect it. They stay with it until it dies or is able to fly again. Then, they launch out with another formation or catch up with the flock. 
_
Lesson 5:_ If we have as much sense as geese, we will stand by each other in difficult times as well as when we are strong.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, valuable lessons might be learned from geese. Thanks for sharing this list. We need to stick together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Best to call it a night. The winds are howling and I can just see the power and/or phone lines coming down. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, valuable lessons might be learned from geese. Thanks for sharing this list. We need to stick together.


Ah Rp, but you failed to answer that age old question:

When a "V" formation of geese fly across the sky, why is one line of the "V" longer than the other?

Answer gladly provided if necessary.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Ah Rp, but you failed to answer that age old question:
> 
> When a "V" formation of geese fly across the sky, why is one line of the "V" longer than the other?
> 
> Answer gladly provided if necessary.


The easy answer is one side is longer than the other, the harder answer is probably less wind resistance on one side than the other. Close?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> The easy answer is one side is longer than the other, the harder answer is probably less wind resistance on one side than the other. Close?


Close, no cigar though.

There is one more goose on that side.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Close, no cigar though.
> 
> There is one more goose on that side.


:lmao:Snort!


----------



## macdoodle

Rp I am assuming then, when people say about someone that they haven't got the sense God gave a goose... it is a positive ... for the goose! 

Maybe we should say we only have the good sense God gave a goose.... 

unless folks understand the loyalty of the goose (mate for life, I believe, and also mourn those that perish.... live communally, and all the good things you sited in your post ) they would think we were being derogatory...


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Close, no cigar though.
> 
> There is one more goose on that side.


Wouldn't one side being longer than the other qualify as one more goose on one side than the other. Say Don, I'm clearing out some of my files, would you like some more "junk" maybe you can use some of it on "mybirdie".


----------



## SINC

Sure, send it along, my files are never full.


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Rp I am assuming then, when people say about someone that they haven't got the sense God gave a goose... it is a positive ... for the goose!
> 
> Maybe we should say we only have the good sense God gave a goose....
> 
> unless folks understand the loyalty of the goose (mate for life, I believe, and also mourn those that perish.... live communally, and all the good things you sited in your post ) they would think we were being derogatory...


There is a "sense" and a "poetry" in everything if we only too the time to look for it. Most of the time we are too wrapped up in our self image as "being top of the food chain" .... we forget we can learn a lot from other people and other things .... I'm not what one would call a religious person, but I sometimes think that the other species who share this earth with us are probably closer to G_d than we are at this point in time. So you are probably right, we should say we have the good sense that G_d gave a goose .. Good call!


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Canadian dollars? American dollars? Doxie drachmas?


Icelandic dinars 
Marion, our daughter, goes to school in London, Ontario and has a Canadian
bank account that can be used if you want to get the album.


----------



## friend

Good morning gang.


----------



## friend

Sitting in the recording studio surfing with my MBP using USB connection
on my Sony Ericsson K850i at speed pending between 2.33-1.37 MBit/sec.
Slow up with only 0.33 MBit/sec, but it's OK.
Not too bad, me thinks. 

And the song we are working on starts to sound goooood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you feeling this fine morning?

Icelandic dinars? Well, we get some tourists from Iceland every year, so maybe the banks have some of their money floating about for exchange. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. How are you feeling this fine morning?


Not to bad Marc.
Stomach getting better and better.
And music starting to sound like a ring in the bell. :lol:

I hope you are well and are ready for a new day with all its challenges.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Late getting out "Over the Hump Day" breakfast going. The winds kept pounding the south side of the house all night. Amazingly, no major damage to the trees in my area, despite fairly constant 110km/h winds hitting us throughout the night. Sounded like trains rushing by and over the house.

A beautiful sunrise and 2C temps greeted us all this morning.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at -20 this morning, no wind so it is deceptive.... 

Supposed to go up to -6 today.... guess winter is here to stay.... tptptptp


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone. Thanks for Brekkie, Marc. Wonderful as usual.

Running around again today - and then I have to get those pants hemmed today, as I start tomorrow morning. Excited and nervous - shouldn't be, only a retail job - but a key to a more
permanent part time position for me after as I will have recent retail with cash experience, that I didn't have before. Baby steps forward, but still forward right?

Caman, what style of music do you produce? Is there a site that we can hear you and enjoy?
Have you found out how we would pay for your new recording? I remember a post about that I think from yesterday.

I don't know what temp it was this morning - other then cold. We had a heavy frost last night. I don't have heat yet, so I am a good judge of that at this time The dryer is my friend - I can warm up my clothes before dressing!!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

Whoops, thought I was in the weather place, sorry!

How is everyone this morning? Thanks so much for OTH brekkie, I have some warm hot cross buns if anyone is wanting some....
I know it is not the season for them, but then I like them for a chilly day... they are baking as we speak, there is also a bowl of cream cheese icing and one of vanilla so you will have to add your own topping.... butter for the inside ....


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> Caman, what style of music do you produce? Is there a site that we can hear you and enjoy?
> Have you found out how we would pay for your new recording? I remember a post about that I think from yesterday.


Don't really know what to label it as.
You can hear traces from the 60/70-th, 
but it no copy of any other artist music. 
If you have iTunes account look under Camán and Smiling Politely.
It's my son Ciarán at the age of 7 on the cover. 
He is 10 now and such a sweetheart.

I'll get back shortly about the payment.
Marion, our daughter, goes to college in London, Ottawa and has
a Canadian bank account, so I just have to get the details.


----------



## macdoodle

Cameo said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks for Brekkie, Marc. Wonderful as usual.
> 
> Running around again today - and then I have to get those pants hemmed today, as I start tomorrow morning. Excited and nervous - shouldn't be, only a retail job - but a key to a more
> permanent part time position for me after as I will have recent retail with cash experience, that I didn't have before. Baby steps forward, but still forward right?


Just take a deep breath and let it out slowly, there is nothing to fear, sales are simple if you remember you are NOT trying to sell something, you are simply explaining the benefit of the goods and then you give them the opportunity to own it.... I was in sales for 30 odd years, I was very successful, sometimes, I would simply say... how many do you want?? and keep quiet,( the next one to speak looses...) they would laugh and say just one, and out would come the order book.... i was also selling very high priced items.... but it works in every level of sales.... never try to sell it, only show it, remember you cannot sell anything to anyone, they have to choose to own it, how you present it, gives them one more reason to to make it their own.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. A rare sleep in for me today. Had a long and tiring day yesterday so I guess my body needed some catch up time. I awoke to no internet connection, so that slowed me down a bit. It seems my new Apple TV was the culprit so I will have to investigate that further. Just finished uploading SAP and am now off to compose tomorrow's edition. Have a good one all.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. A rare sleep in for me today. Had a long and tiring day yesterday so I guess my body needed some catch up time. I awoke to no internet connection, so that slowed me down a bit. It seems my new Apple TV was the culprit so I will have to investigate that further. Just finished uploading SAP and am now off to compose tomorrow's edition. Have a good one all.


Morning Don, hope you had a restful sleep, everyone should sleep in as often as they can. It is the body's way of healing it's self.... maybe a bit of left over battle from your 'shot' ?? Never know...


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Late getting out "Over the Hump Day" breakfast going. The winds kept pounding the south side of the house all night. Amazingly, no major damage to the trees in my area, despite fairly constant 110km/h winds hitting us throughout the night. Sounded like trains rushing by and over the house.
> 
> A beautiful sunrise and 2C temps greeted us all this morning.


Thanks for the good start to the day as usual Marc... 110km winds EEEK! It IS amazing that no major damage has occurred. Are you sure that wasn't just the Sonal train going by overhead on her way to India? 


macdoodle said:


> Whoops, thought I was in the weather place, sorry!
> 
> How is everyone this morning? Thanks so much for OTH brekkie, I have some warm hot cross buns if anyone is wanting some....
> I know it is not the season for them, but then I like them for a chilly day... they are baking as we speak, there is also a bowl of cream cheese icing and one of vanilla so you will have to add your own topping.... butter for the inside ....


Thanks for the report weather lady -  ..and is it the kind of Hot cross buns with the little candied fruit bits ? Or the plain ones? I'll be happy to relieve you of a few plain ones, but the fruit bit littered ones are safe with you - they make me go aaaah - OOOOO-Gaaahhhhh..tptptptp Good advice on the sales tactics! 

Caman - good to hear that things are clicking in the studio...do you have your own recording studio set up? 

Jeanne - I am getting excited for you.....looking forward to hearing how your first day went. 

Don - off to check out SAP and then I have a bunch of appointments at the hospital to attend to with my hubby.


----------



## SINC

I received this e-mail this morning from Leslie:

"I would love to get this on the Shang ... the music alone is great .... Don, can you do it....?? 

Lots of people will have not heard of Tennessee Ernie Ford, but he had a wonderful voice ..... Watch the little boy on Tennessee Ernie's right."

Glad to oblige Leslie:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the report weather lady -  ..and is it the kind of Hot cross buns with the little candied fruit bits ? Or the plain ones? I'll be happy to relieve you of a few plain ones, but the fruit bit littered ones are safe with you - they make me go aaaah - OOOOO-Gaaahhhhh..tptptptp Good advice on the sales tactics!


these do not have candied fruit, I also am not a fan, but they do have raisins and cranberries,1/2 with both and 1/2 with just raisins... (experimenting you know) 

hope these are fine for you.... 

Have a good day, and hopefully the hospital visit is a success!!


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> these do not have candied fruit, I also am not a fan, but they do have raisins and cranberries,1/2 with both and 1/2 with just raisins... (experimenting you know)
> 
> hope these are fine for you....
> 
> Have a good day, and hopefully the hospital visit is a success!!


OK - I'll take a couple - one each - it's just the candied cherries and citrus peel that is repellant to me. 

Hilarious video with Tennessee Ernie Ford....what a beautiful voice....I'm amazed he kept his composure as well as he did..I was losing it just watching him and the little boy.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> OK - I'll take a couple - one each - it's just the candied cherries and citrus peel that is repellant to me.
> 
> Hilarious video with Tennessee Ernie Ford....what a beautiful voice....I'm amazed he kept his composure as well as he did..I was losing it just watching him and the little boy.


Yes, it was amazing the way he kept trying not to laugh, especially when the audience was laughing....
You must know that this was back when TV was new and all was 'live' with real audiences, there were no retakes.... and what a precious moment we would have lost had there been..... 

It cracked me up too!!! :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Don that was the joy of "live TV" of which we have little today .... too bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I have made some homemade soup, and heated it up on the woodstove. It is sunny and 2C here and I thought I would take a break and build a fire to cook the soup. So, with wood that a neighbor was going to throw away, and a few old branches that I gathered this morning after last night's wind storm, I have a nice warm fire going. The doxies are all gathered around the woodstove as I type this on my MBP. The wonders of wifi combined with the old-fahioned way of cooking.

So, anyone is free to have some for lunch if you want, sent to you hot and fresh via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Viewed Leslie's Ernie Ford clip. Yes, it was cute. As well, Rp is correct ........... today, that would most likely have been edited out and redone, or the child would have been removed. Reality TV goes just so far, from what I have been reading as to taped shows that use real people as props. Sad .............


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Caman - good to hear that things are clicking in the studio...do you have your own recording studio set up?


Hi Kim.

No, it belongs to a friend of mine.
I hired him full time for 6 month to produce 2 albums for me.
He spoke to the unemployment office and they decided to pay all taxes
which saves me 62.44 %, which otherwise would have had been added.
A good deal for all parties. 

He is recording, mixing, arranging and playing most of the instruments,
so it's a great deal for me. He is a wizard in the studio and did 
the last record for me as well.


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> No belongs a friend of mine.
> I hired him full time for 6 month to produce 2 albums for me.
> He spoke to the unemployment office and they decided to pay all taxes
> which saves me 62.44 %, which otherwise would have had been added.
> A good deal for all parties.
> 
> He is recording, mixing, arranging and playing most of the instruments,
> so it's a great deal for me. He is a wizard in the studio and did
> the last record for me as well.


Hi Caman, sounds like a very good deal! Was it part of a cultural grant or does you employment office have these types of programmes on an on-going basis. Studio time can be very very expensive........


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. Just checking in. All is fine here now. Winter is settling in after a pretty good Nov. I see there are some new faces here since I was here last ... Welcome to the Shang.
I hope this finds you all well. (Marc ... get the Bolor special ready. We will be needing it soon.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. I have made some homemade soup, and heated it up on the woodstove. It is sunny and 2C here and I thought I would take a break and build a fire to cook the soup. So, with wood that a neighbor was going to throw away, and a few old branches that I gathered this morning after last night's wind storm, I have a nice warm fire going. The doxies are all gathered around the woodstove as I type this on my MBP. The wonders of wifi combined with the old-fahioned way of cooking.
> 
> So, anyone is free to have some for lunch if you want, sent to you hot and fresh via Doxie Express.


Just came in from out Marc, and doodles got 'cold feet':yikes: so trust me, i will have your wonderful hot soup and a sit to get warmed up .... (this is a shock to my system, last week out in a sweater,,, this week mukluks  will take me a week or so to become acclimatized .... no gradual change this year.... tptptptp

put another log on the fire Marc, and we'll all come in from the cold!


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Hi Caman, sounds like a very good deal! Was it part of a cultural grant or does you employment office have these types of programmes on an on-going basis. Studio time can be very very expensive........


Hi Rp.

It a "new start" job deal that they have.
He goes to the culture section of the unemployment office
so they get it. He had been unemployed for awhile, so this came in handy for him too.

Studio time, as you know, is a finical killer for any indi record company.
Here it could cost $80.00 - 200.00 per hour or more.
I pay $10.00 per hour or even a bit less since he puts in more hour
if needed, so I cant complain. 

I need the albums with me when I move to Bellevue.
I have a bad ticker, cardiomyopathy, and Hemophilia.
I can't get that much work since physical labour is out of the question.
Don't have a masters either, which ticks the wife off.
Sez she: -You stupid man. With your brilliant mind you could have
got any job, if you had a masters.
But no, you silly goose, you didn't study. tptptptp :lol:

She is right, education should be a priority.
I played music and theatre instead. 
Still, I've got to try to feed the kids with what I got.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, might you consider teaching music in WA?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Hi all. Just checking in. All is fine here now. Winter is settling in after a pretty good Nov. I see there are some new faces here since I was here last ... Welcome to the Shang.
> I hope this finds you all well. (Marc ... get the Bolor special ready. We will be needing it soon.


Afternoon, Bob. I have been sipping some Bolor Special Deluxe as I wait for my homemade soup to boil ............ on the woodstove in the family room. Down below 2C with 75-100km/h gusts here in St.John's.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, I should tell you that all of the profits from this new batch of Bolor Special Deluxe shall be donated to the Tiny Tim's Toy Take of Timmins. Seems they take old toys and make them like brand new again, for free distribution at Christmas. A fine idea.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, might you consider teaching music in WA?


Can't read music. 
Maybe song writing and creative writing.
Also I might try to get a sales job if I can find a decent job.
Wouldn't sell any old rubbish. :lol:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Can't read music.
> Maybe song writing and creative writing.
> Also I might try to get a sales job if I can find a decent job.
> Wouldn't sell any old rubbish. :lol:


Not sure if reading music is required for some music teachers. Still, check out the Dept. of Education for the State of Washington. You could sub in a music class ................. I did in New York City, and I cannot read music, play any sort of music, nor can I sing or dance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had my soup and I must say it was good. Anyone else interested?  I don't know how to bake bread, but if anyone wants to supply some freshly baked bread to the meal, all the better. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure if reading music is required for some music teachers. Still, check out the Dept. of Education for the State of Washington. You could sub in a music class ................. I did in New York City, and I cannot read music, play any sort of music, nor can I sing or dance.


OK, good idea. I will.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just found my home on Google Maps. Great view. Of course, they have me as 54 Cork Place in Saint John's, NL. There is no 54 on Cork Place, nor is there a Saint John's in NL (we are St.John's). Still, it was a nice summer shot ................. sadly, no doxies were in the shot.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Just found my home on Google Maps. Great view. Of course, they have me as 54 Cork Place in Saint John's, NL. There is no 54 on Cork Place, nor is there a Saint John's in NL (we are St.John's). Still, it was a nice summer shot ................. sadly, no doxies were in the shot.


Nice house. 

Found ours.
4342 129th place SE, Bellevue WA


----------



## Dr.G.

I'll check it out later, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just read an interesting article on CBC.com, entitled "Is gold a 'real' investment?" He concludes the article with a very Shang-friendly comment.

"So when it comes right down to it, gold isn't really real.

Real is what you can eat. It is happiness, health, friends and family. It's a warm place to sleep and a useful life. Real is a beautiful world, a healthy community, well-fed children, self respect, good memories."


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nice house.
> 
> Found ours.
> 4342 129th place SE, Bellevue WA


Fine looking home, Caman. It is huge. Looks like an estate. Do you have serfs?


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, with all of that land and the many trees, the doxies would have a field day. Let me know if you have badgers or wolverines on your property.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Fine looking home, Caman. It is huge. Looks like an estate. Do you have serfs?


Yes, me sez the wife. 



Dr.G. said:


> Caman, with all of that land and the many trees, the doxies would have a field day. Let me know if you have badgers or wolverines on your property.


I'll check. 
We were actually going to name Dylan, our soon 14 year old, Wolverine.
That was just before the X-men came out. :lol:
Could have been interesting, but also weird for him.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Just found my home on Google Maps. Great view. Of course, they have me as 54 Cork Place in Saint John's, NL. There is no 54 on Cork Place, nor is there a Saint John's in NL (we are St.John's). Still, it was a nice summer shot ................. sadly, no doxies were in the shot.


And the have named Bellevue Issaquah instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Yes, me sez the wife.
> 
> 
> I'll check.
> We were actually going to name Dylan, our soon 14 year old, Wolverine.
> That was just before the X-men came out. :lol:
> Could have been interesting, but also weird for him.


Caman, if you are legally married, with a marriage certificate, you are NOT a serf ................. you are an indentured servant. 

Doxies attack real badgers and wolverines .......... but love children. We could set up an orange badger trap to test whether or not you have these varmints on your estate. The doxie rushes out and catches the badger or wolverine until you can tranqualize it and ship it out of the territory, or even out of the country.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And the have named Bellevue Issaquah instead.


I found both addresses, but there was not such address in Issaquah.


----------



## friend

It might appear funny, but I find this really sad.
Lord, what harm alcohol can do to a person.
I just to drink a lot before a became a bahái, 
and I'm so glad those days are over.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I found both addresses, but there was not such address in Issaquah.


It sez Issaquah in the little field next to the navigator top left.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, if you are legally married, with a marriage certificate, you are NOT a serf ................. you are an indentured servant.


:lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It sez Issaquah in the little field next to the navigator top left.


I specified Bellvue and got both places.


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> Hi Rp.
> Studio time, as you know, is a finical killer for any indi record company.
> Here it could cost $80.00 - 200.00 per hour or more.
> I pay $10.00 per hour or even a bit less since he puts in more hour
> if needed, so I cant complain.


Hi Caman, costs are quite similar here, depending on what you want to lay down. You certainly want to do it in one take. My brother in law has turned his basement into a studio [ sound proof and all ] with his computer it is amazing the quality he can get .... multi-track and all.

As for education, his son is attending university but both father and son are making good coin playing in their home town. I think they clear around $1000 a night each. Not bad change for a hobby....... makes me wish I had kept playing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Caman, costs are quite similar here, depending on what you want to lay down. You certainly want to do it in one take. My brother in law has turned his basement into a studio [ sound proof and all ] with his computer it is amazing the quality he can get .... multi-track and all.
> 
> As for education, his son is attending university but both father and son are making good coin playing in their home town. I think they clear around $1000 a night each. Not bad change for a hobby....... makes me wish I had kept playing.


Makes me wish the same, Rp. Of course, I have no musical aptitude or talent whatsoever. The family joke was my mother telling me, once I completed my Ph.D. and got my position here at Memorial, "It's a good thing you are able to teach well ................ because you can't sing or dance." :lmao: 

My wife adds to this that "It's a good thing you like to teach extra courses for extra pay, because you have no DIY abilities, and you need to hire the experts to do everything around the house." :lmao::lmao:

Still, she is amazed at how poorly I hammer in one nail, but how well I am with a 12 pound maul splitting wood for the woodstove.


----------



## Rps

Marc I get the same from my wife. I can kill plastic plants, sing so poorly that when I sing the National Anthem no one stands, can't drive a nail straight to save my soul. I hate plumbing and electrical work, and being typical of all males, seldom read the instructions .... like being mechanically inclined is genetically ingrained in all men. The only thing I have managed to build is a fort for my kids .... still standing .... but of course all my kids have left to go off on their own ... so it stands. Typical, it's the only thing in my back yard I want down and it's still standing .... my wife doesn't trust me to take it down so I'm looking for someone to do it for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc I get the same from my wife. I can kill plastic plants, sing so poorly that when I sing the National Anthem no one stands, can't drive a nail straight to save my soul. I hate plumbing and electrical work, and being typical of all males, seldom read the instructions .... like being mechanically inclined is genetically ingrained in all men. The only thing I have managed to build is a fort for my kids .... still standing .... but of course all my kids have left to go off on their own ... so it stands. Typical, it's the only thing in my back yard I want down and it's still standing .... my wife doesn't trust me to take it down so I'm looking for someone to do it for us.


Deborah kills off indoor plants, but I nurse them back to health. I sing O Canada at the top of my lungs when outside or at an arena. I don't care what anyone else thinks about my poor singing abilities, although oftentimes I am the only one singing.

I admit that I have no abilities in these areas (e.g., building, plumbing, electrical), so I do what I do well (i.e., teaching) to earn the money to pay for the experts and their expertise. It's a win-win situation.


----------



## Cameo

LMAO!! As a single mother, I have learned how to patch holes, paint, I can wired in a simple light fixture, won't touch plumbing though. I know how to check the fluid levels in my car and I have the concept down for how to bleed brakes, although I have never done it. I can use a belt sander, a drill and a hammer!! I am going to learn how to do caulking shortly.


I received another phone call from a resume I handed out at the mall. I told the lady I was just hired for seasonal help, part time and if they were willing to work around my present hours that I was interested in the interview. They think it possible, so I will be stopping by for an interview when I am done my first shift tomorrow.

So, I have still to hem my pants and do my nails. If I am working with jewellery then I think my own hands should be as presentable as possible.

I can't sing worth a plugged nickle, but I love singing along with the radio in the car. It is a good thing the windows are rolled up and no one can hear me. 

Have a good evening all!!


----------



## friend

Rp
$1,000 per night eh.
And that's for a amateur band.
That's not bad, since the money is crap both here and in Ireland now a-days.

I'm hoping to put a band together for next autumn and I definitely want to play Canada.
I was, as I mentioned awhile ago, going to move to Vancouver or Montreal, 
but now it will be WA which is almost as good. 
I might ask if anyone here for a tip on where to play.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> I received another phone call from a resume I handed out at the mall. I told the lady I was just hired for seasonal help, part time and if they were willing to work around my present hours that I was interested in the interview. They think it possible, so I will be stopping by for an interview when I am done my first shift tomorrow.


That's sound nice Jeanne. 
Good luck tomorrow. :clap:


----------



## KC4

Back from the hospital - good check-up - he's good to go for another 6 months till the next one! Woot! 

But funny thing - he just found out he's allergic to BARLEY! THat's means BEER! 

STELLAAAAAAAAA!


HAhahha..No biggie - He's a wine drinker mostly anyways.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Back from the hospital - good check-up - he's good to go for another 6 months till the next one! Woot!
> 
> But funny thing - he just found out he's allergic to BARLEY! THat's means BEER!
> 
> STELLAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> 
> HAhahha..No biggie - He's a wine drinker mostly anyways.


That's good Kim.
More value as a trade in for the new model then. 

I think most wife would like their husbands to have such an allergy. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> LMAO!! As a single mother, I have learned how to patch holes, paint, I can wired in a simple light fixture, won't touch plumbing though. I know how to check the fluid levels in my car and I have the concept down for how to bleed brakes, although I have never done it. I can use a belt sander, a drill and a hammer!! I am going to learn how to do caulking shortly.
> 
> 
> I received another phone call from a resume I handed out at the mall. I told the lady I was just hired for seasonal help, part time and if they were willing to work around my present hours that I was interested in the interview. They think it possible, so I will be stopping by for an interview when I am done my first shift tomorrow.
> 
> So, I have still to hem my pants and do my nails. If I am working with jewellery then I think my own hands should be as presentable as possible.
> 
> I can't sing worth a plugged nickle, but I love singing along with the radio in the car. It is a good thing the windows are rolled up and no one can hear me.
> 
> Have a good evening all!!


Evening, Jeanne. Kudos on the second interview. When it rains it pours.

I envy you your abilities at doing all those sorts of things around the house. Growing up in an apartment building, I had no real opportunity to learn. Now, I have the opportunity ............. but not the expertise. So, I do what I can to pay for those who do a great job around the house. 

How is Adam these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, be kind to your husband in his hour of need. Beer I could give up, but would find wine more difficult. Now, I have to give it all up ........... according to my acupuncturist. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Good night gang.


----------



## Rps

Cameo said:


> I received another phone call from a resume I handed out at the mall. I told the lady I was just hired for seasonal help, part time and if they were willing to work around my present hours that I was interested in the interview. They think it possible, so I will be stopping by for an interview when I am done my first shift tomorrow.


That is great news Jeanne, I, as yet, have still been unable to get a domestic position, but I know it will come .... even if it is supply teaching. Most things in life come in threes, so don't be surprised if you get another call. The important thing is to establish a network that you can expand and, as I know you will do well, support your future career goals. Many times we get frustrated when we don't get " that call " right away, but good people will always be hired .... I am very pleased for you.


----------



## SINC

sorry double post, ehMac is sooo slow here today.


----------



## SINC

I used to be able to fix most anything. My wife still marvels at things that break and I can always bring them back to use, be it her hair dryer or a dripping tap.

I have completely finished the basements of two of our houses over the years. I did all the framing, ran the electrical (and had it inspected) soundproofed and insulated the walls, installed bathrooms and laundry room sinks, plumbing, drywalled walls and ceilings, stippled ceilings and painted walls, installed all the carpeting, underlay, lighting fixtures, etc, etc.

I have installed new brakes in our vehicles, tuned them up, changed tires for winter, did my own oil and filter changes for many years. Also done body work, replaced exhaust systems and done some minor painting of small vehicles. I have torn down and repaired small engines in lawn mowers, chain saws and such.

I have replaced elements in stoves and repaired or replaced timers in many appliances. I have rewired many vehicles from six to twelve volt and have installed cruise control systems in cars without them.

I installed the satellite tracking auto seeking dish on the roof of our motor home as well as CB and ham radios in many vehicles.

I could go on, but I am tired just thinking about all the things I have done and still do when physically possible. Nothing defeats me including the mainspring on my grandfather's pocket watch which I successfully replaced.

The guy who used to be my IT head at the paper now comes to me for advice on Macs and using or installing certain programs.

There you have it.

Oh, I won a boys alto singing contest at the age of 10. Still have the certificate when awarded 86 marks. Can't sing worth a sh!t anymore and can't play anything but the spoons. Used to drum a bit as a teen, but now I am having difficulty trying to learn a little guitar.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Can't sing worth a sh!t anymore and can't play anything but the spoons. Used to drum a bit as a teen, but now I am having difficulty trying to learn a little guitar.


Well I can feel for you there .... used to be one of the best Bass players around, did the coffee house circuit with me 12 string, and used to try to play the banjo .... but my fingers are now getting stiffer ..... I had some arthritis problems with my hands which is deadly for a string player .... so now I have a flute which I hope to play once I finish my Lit Review ..... although, I must have been the only guy on earth who couldn't master the harmonica...... so my flute playing does not bode well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night gang.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> sorry double post, ehMac is sooo slow here today.


Slow, and still not letting me get into certain folders or not letting me reply.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I can feel for you there .... used to be one of the best Bass players around, did the coffee house circuit with me 12 string, and used to try to play the banjo .... but my fingers are now getting stiffer ..... I had some arthritis problems with my hands which is deadly for a string player .... so now I have a flute which I hope to play once I finish my Lit Review ..... although, I must have been the only guy on earth who couldn't master the harmonica...... so my flute playing does not bode well.


Always wanted to learn to play the banjo, Rp. Saw Pete Seeger play once, and was amazed at his abilities. Still, I am grateful for my education, since my hands just don't do what I want them to do. :lmao: 

Seriously, along with finding out that I was learning disabled in spelling, I have a learning disability that deals with mixed dominance and cross laterality. Right now, if I tried to unscrew a light bulb, I could not explain which way it should go uness I closed my eyes and visualized myself unscrewing this bulb. I have trouble following directions on something like Ikea. This stemmed from the fact that when I was 4 years old, and my mother was giving birth to my sister, I stayed with my grandmother ........... who was shocked to see me writing with my left hand. She immediately "corrected" me telling me only to use my right hand. Fine with me .............. but she forgot to tell my brain, which was hot wired to this sort of left handedness.

Amazingly, I only found out about my learning disabilities during one of my last courses in my doctoral program dealing with advanced learning disabilities. 

Thus, as I tell my students, even learning disabled kids who are klutzy (I am able to ride a bike but not ice skate) are able to succeed in school. I tell them NOT to write any child off because of a learning disability. 

So endeth the lesson.


----------



## SINC

Just a beautiful full moon tonight, peeking through the leafless trees out my office window:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool, Don. It is crystal clear here in St. John's, about 45 degrees above the horizon.


----------



## KC4

Cool Shot Don! 

Yes, yes, I will be nice to my hubby even though he likes to tell people that I am mean to him just to get a laugh...he even tries to tell his Mom on me, right in front of me....of course, she has heard this many times before and after seeing all I do for and with him, pays him absolutely no mind about his falsified complaints. :lmao:

The funniest though was when we were in The Tom Baker Cancer Center, he was about half way through his radiation treatment and was experiencing expected fatigue. I was accompanying him as usual to his appointments..and this day we were being interviewed by his oncologist's humorless nurse. 

She was asking about his fatigue and Lee quipped that he thought it was because in addition to him holding down a full time job, his wife made him clean the whole house top to bottom everyday along with cooking all the meals and doing the laundry and that I wouldn't ever let him rest. 

Instead of laughing, she gave me SUCH a horrid look and proceeded to lecture me soundly on how to properly care for a cancer patient.....while Lee tried to stifle laughter and glee. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Instead of laughing, she gave me SUCH a horrid look and proceeded to lecture me soundly on how to properly care for a cancer patient.....while Lee tried to stifle laughter and glee." Good one, Kim.

Calling Nurse Mildred Ratched ............. Nurse Ratched, will you come to "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club ............ Nurse Ratched ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Here we go again ...............

St. John's and vicinity
9:49 PM NST Wednesday 02 December 2009
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Strong westerly winds gusting upwards of 110 km/h will persist into Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night here in St.John's. See you all bright and early tomorrow morning .......... so long as a tree branch does not bring down my power and/or phone line. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I am so pleased that you are getting some good things coming your way. Hang in there ............. the best is yet to come. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Well, nitey nite. Pants are hemmed, nails are done, I am clean and set to go in the morning. I am wiped and off to bed!

Have a good nite all and a great day tomorrow.

I am hoping the third will be the phone call from Lutherwood stating that the MTCU has granted me my funding for school. It is getting close.

:yawn:


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Rain has not stopped all night and rumors of 10cm of snow come next week has the town talking now!


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> The funniest though was when we were in The Tom Baker Cancer Center, he was about half way through his radiation treatment and was experiencing expected fatigue. I was accompanying him as usual to his appointments..and this day we were being interviewed by his oncologist's humorless nurse.


That's though Kim.
Didn't know this since I came to the forum quite recently,
so I hope I didn't offend with my comment yesterday.


----------



## friend

overkill said:


> Good evening all. Rain has not stopped all night and rumors of 10cm of snow come next week has the town talking now!


You have my sympathy Steve.
Don't like the snow, other the on a Christmas card.
I don't ever think God intended to have snow,
but being God he is patiently waiting for His apprentice
to fix what was messed up in the first place.
-When you are done with that, sez God,
remove wrinkles, hemorrhoids and all those silly Idols TV shows
and stop second guess me. It is futile, I am God and no
man can understand me and my ways.
-But I'm a woman.
-Silence you! Go and work on the evolution of the giraffe.
I said long neck. I did not say all neck.
And put the legs back on the snake, poor thing.
And NO MORE SHOPPING MALLS!


----------



## friend

Good morning gang.
It's 7:50 am and the day is breaking here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. 8:23AM here as the sunshine is coming through my easterly windows. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a dry and hot and heavy breakfast for us today, since it seems that many of us are either experiencing rain, cold or winds this morning. Still, there will be something for everyone, and freshly brewed tea and coffee will be there when you are ready to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Well, nitey nite. Pants are hemmed, nails are done, I am clean and set to go in the morning. I am wiped and off to bed!
> 
> Have a good nite all and a great day tomorrow.
> 
> I am hoping the third will be the phone call from Lutherwood stating that the MTCU has granted me my funding for school. It is getting close.
> 
> :yawn:


Good things come in three, Jeanne, so expect this piece of good news soon. Kudos to you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I don't ever think God intended to have snow,
but being God he is patiently waiting for His apprentice
to fix what was messed up in the first place.
-When you are done with that, sez God,
remove wrinkles, hemorrhoids and all those silly Idols TV shows
and stop second guess me. It is futile, I am God and no
man can understand me and my ways.
-But I'm a woman.
-Silence you! Go and work on the evolution of the giraffe.
I said long neck. I did not say all neck.
And put the legs back on the snake, poor thing.
And NO MORE SHOPPING MALLS! "

I knew it!!! I keep telling my wife that giraffes, sea manatees, tree sloths AND dachshunds are all freaks of nature, and now you have provided me with some proof. Of course, she then just tells me that doxies are just average sized dogs with overly short legs. Thank you, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

This morning's lesson, class. Enjoy.

Why is English so hard to learn?

(author/s unknown)

1) The bandage was wound around the wound. 
2) The farm was used to produce produce.
3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse. 
4) We must polish the Polish furniture.
5) He could lead if he would get the lead out.
6) The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert.
7) Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present.
8) I did not object to the object.
9) There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row. 
10) They were too close to the door to close it.
11) Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear. 
12) How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend? 
13) I shed my clothes in the shed.

Let's face it - English is a ridiculous language. There is no egg in eggplant, nor ham in a hamburger; neither apple nor pine in a pineapple. 

English muffins weren't invented in England, nor French fries in France. 
Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat.

We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig.

And why is it that bakers bake, but grocers don't groce?
If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth beeth? 
One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices?
If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught?
If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat? 
Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane.

In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital?
We ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?

How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites?

You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down, in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which an alarm goes off by going on.

English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race (which, of course, isn't a race at all). That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out, they are invisible.


----------



## Cameo

Okaaayyyyy....that was a load for a morning quick read. I will have to sift through it later :lmao::lmao:
Have a great day all. I got up a bit earlier then needed it seems so I have about 15 minutes to kill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Okaaayyyyy....that was a load for a morning quick read. I will have to sift through it later :lmao::lmao:
> Have a great day all. I got up a bit earlier then needed it seems so I have about 15 minutes to kill.


Morning, Jeanne. Use your 15 minutes wisely. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc and Jeanne. I hope your first day on the job is a breeze Jeanne. You go girl!

SAP is up and I am off to do tomorrow's edition. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Saw your projected temps in the weather thread. That is so cold I can't even imagine it for early Dec.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everybody!

Caman, love your last post! Awesome! I had a good chuckle over it. It's quite a humorous theory that the wisdom of man tolerates the lunacy of God. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc, how are you?

Marc, I enjoyed reading about the lunacy of the English language. This language is composed from a potpourri of other languages such as German, French and Latin, isn't it?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


friend said:


> That's though Kim.
> Didn't know this since I came to the forum quite recently,
> so I hope I didn't offend with my comment yesterday.


No offense taken at all- only humor.  We both have a very positive outlook on this chapter in our lives and it seems to be ending on a good note. 

If he's 51, does that mean I could trade him in for two 25's plus change? 
Just kidding - would never trade him in. Drive, repair, maintain, drive, part replacement, maintain, repair, oil change, drive, etc....he's got many, many happy miles left in him to go....



friend said:


> You have my sympathy Steve.
> Don't like the snow, other the on a Christmas card.
> I don't ever think God intended to have snow,
> but being God he is patiently waiting for His apprentice
> to fix what was messed up in the first place.
> -When you are done with that, sez God,
> remove wrinkles, hemorrhoids and all those silly Idols TV shows
> and stop second guess me. It is futile, I am God and no
> man can understand me and my ways.
> -But I'm a woman.
> -Silence you! Go and work on the evolution of the giraffe.
> I said long neck. I did not say all neck.
> And put the legs back on the snake, poor thing.
> And NO MORE SHOPPING MALLS!


Hahha! Good one Caman!


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Okaaayyyyy....that was a load for a morning quick read. I will have to sift through it later :lmao::lmao:
> Have a great day all. I got up a bit earlier then needed it seems so I have about 15 minutes to kill.


Wooot! Good Luck Jeanne - Hope your first day is great!


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the Breakfast Marc....how's the Harmattan in St. John's?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon and Kim. How are you both today?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc, how are you?
> 
> Marc, I enjoyed reading about the lunacy of the English language. This language is composed from a potpourri of other languages such as German, French and Latin, isn't it?


Yes, English is truly a mutt when it comes to languages.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the Breakfast Marc....how's the Harmattan in St. John's?


"Harmattan in St. John's?" Not sure what you mean, Kim.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. 8:23AM here as the sunshine is coming through my easterly windows. How are you feeling today?


Not bad at all Marc.
Good afternoon as it suddenly is here. 



Dr.G. said:


> This morning's lesson, class. Enjoy.
> Why is English so hard to learn?


I saw a English comedian read a children's book
exactly as it was spelt.
Absolutely hilarious.
He too had a point there.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Harmattan in St. John's?" Not sure what you mean, Kim.


A Harmattan is a hot dry wind - I thought it was good to go with your hot dry breakfast offerings and the wind forecast. Are you still experiencing high winds in St, John's?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Not bad at all Marc.
> Good afternoon as it suddenly is here.
> 
> 
> I saw a English comedian read a children's book
> exactly as it was spelt.
> Absolutely hilarious.
> He too had a point there.


Afternoon, Caman. It must be just past 5PM there, so is the sun setting/getting dark?


----------



## friend

Afternoon Don.



sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everybody!
> Caman, love your last post! Awesome! I had a good chuckle over it. It's quite a humorous theory that the wisdom of man tolerates the lunacy of God. :lmao::lmao:


Afternoon Sharon.
Thanks. 



KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> Hahha! Good one Caman!


Afternoon Kim.
Thanks


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> A Harmattan is a hot dry wind - I thought it was good to go with your hot dry breakfast offerings and the wind forecast. Are you still experiencing high winds in St, John's?


I see. Thanks for the clarification. Yes, the winds are gusting at only 71km/h, but it seems stronger. One of my doxies, Fanny, who has very big ears, almost was lifted off of the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CBC.com

"Canadian Tire is adding a $1 coin to the famous multicoloured bills considered by many as the country's unofficial second currency.

Canadian Tire Corp. announced Wednesday it will begin offering the new addition this weekend for a time-limited period. Customers will get the coin if they spend $25 or more.

Canadian Tire money, which debuted in 1958, can be used like cash at the retailer's stores and gas bars. It was previously available in denominations between five cents and $2, all stamped with the grinning image of Sandy McTire, the company's tam-o'-shanter bedecked and mustachioed fictional character."

The US government is considering making Canadian Tire money legal in the US ............... in place of US money which is slowly losing its value.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. It must be just past 5PM there, so is the sun setting/getting dark?


5:17 pm. 
And as dark as the mind of a dishonest politician.


----------



## friend

Made the kids Thai stir fry.
I stuck to yoghurt with loads of fibre thingybobs on.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Made the kids Thai stir fry.
> I stuck to yoghurt with loads of fibre thingybobs on. :lmao:


Sounds good, Caman ............ the Thai food that is. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Very quite here today.
Well I'm of to Sandman territories now.
Good night all.
See ye tomorrow.
Live well and prosper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Sleep well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to go and get snow tires put on my car at 7AM tomorrow, so might someone else do the Classic TGIF Buffet? Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. 6AM comes awfully early here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck on your third piece of good news. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. (6:15 AM in India right now.)

Just thought I'd check in and say hello. I made it here in time for Day 3 of the wedding, which was yesterday, which involved something small at the temple in the morning and a party at night. Dawn has not quite come to Day 4 (today) and tomorrow is the actual wedding, so I seem to be right in the swing of things, jet lag and all.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## SINC

Glad you made it safely Sonal. Enjoy the festivities and a picture or two would be nice, um, er, right on.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all. Hope warmer weather where you are Sonal than here 

Quiet night so far, trying to get some work done from home ahead of the weekend. Two weeks today that I take off for South America


----------



## friend

Great Sonal.
I hope you will have a wonderful time. 
My best wishes to the happy couple. :clap:


----------



## KC4

HI Sonal - Cool to be getting a post from India..

Hope the festivities are fun for you and that the weather is pleasant.


I too would enjoy seeing some photos if you have the technology with and available to you. 

Goodnight all from Western Canada...


----------



## friend

Good night Kim.

And good morning to ye all
from Eastern Sweden.


----------



## KC4

Ja ja ! I know you are just risin' there.. Have a good morning Caman..I'll TTYL today!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning all from eastern Canada. We are quite transcontinental today. So, we shall have a special TGIF Breakfast, with treats from around the world. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. (6:15 AM in India right now.)
> 
> Just thought I'd check in and say hello. I made it here in time for Day 3 of the wedding, which was yesterday, which involved something small at the temple in the morning and a party at night. Dawn has not quite come to Day 4 (today) and tomorrow is the actual wedding, so I seem to be right in the swing of things, jet lag and all.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


Morning/Evening, Sonal. Glad all is going well with you. Have a good time and be at peace with the world. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good evening all. Hope warmer weather where you are Sonal than here
> 
> Quiet night so far, trying to get some work done from home ahead of the weekend. Two weeks today that I take off for South America


Sounds like an interesting trip, Steve. Exactly where in SA do you intend to travel?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night Kim.
> 
> And good morning to ye all
> from Eastern Sweden.


Morning, Caman. By now, it must be about 10:35AM your time. How are you feeling today, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. I thought you were not making brekkie this morning Marc? Or did you cancel the appointment to have your winter tires put on? Or is that where you've gone right now?

Just finished today's SAP edition and am off to comp tomorrow's fare.

Got a notice from Canada Post yesterday that my shiny new MBP will be delivered here today. With a 500 GB HD and 8 GB RAM, it should be smokin' hot. That of course means that a good part of my day will be consumed by switching data from this MBP (New in May of this year with a 320 GB HD and 4 GB RAM) to the new one. Then an erase and reinstall of the software on this MBP, then switching the data from our daughter's MacBook to this MBP which becomes hers, and finally an erase and reinstall on the MacBook which I used as a trade on my new MBP. I have to ship it to the dealer early next week. The things I don't do for my gals,


----------



## Dr.G.

"Morning Camán and Marc. I thought you were not making brekkie this morning Marc? Or did you cancel the appointment to have your winter tires put on? Or is that where you've gone right now?"

Morning, Don. No, I got up at 5AM rather than my intended 6AM, so after the doxies were fed, I was able to make the TGIF breakfast.


----------



## friend

Good morning/afternoon Marc and Don.
Hope ye are well.

I'm fine Marc, thanks. My stomach is in much better shape now.
Just back from the studio and the vocals is finally done on one of the tracks.

You are a lucky lad Don.
A new Mac is a joy.
Congratulations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad you are feeling better. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Marc, forgot to mention there are a couple of dog videos on mybirdie.ca this morning. Kind of both amazing and sad at the same time. Well worth watching.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don, Kim, and good evening Caman and Sonal . Hope everyone has a great day, and Sonal I agree with Don, I would love to see the wedding pictures .... I hear the weddings are very colourful .... great! Hope you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, is the "I went for a ride last night" piece there for Sonal?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, is the "I went for a ride last night" piece there for Sonal?


Actually it's there for FeXL who sent it to me.


----------



## Rps

Say Don did you see the Bills Jets game last night? That's two boring games in a row for the NFL at the Rogers .... half of me says that the Argos don't need to worry, the other half is worried that the writing is on the wall. Not sure where the Argos would go to if they don't get BMO field ..... not sure if the CFL East would survive without them. Would seem sad to see such a great game do ...... But I don't think Toronto can afford the NFL .... even the Leafs are advertising tickets this year. Don't get why Buffalo is interested their stadium must be twice as big as the Rogers ....


----------



## SINC

Sorry Rp, but I am only a CFL fan. I never watch the NFL as I find it flat out boring. Run, run, run, kick, run, pass run, run, kick and on it goes.

Some power brokers in TO have wanted the NFL for years, but I doubt they will ever get it. They would do well to market the team they have. they could be the best in a much better league.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, forgot to mention there are a couple of dog videos on mybirdie.ca this morning. Kind of both amazing and sad at the same time. Well worth watching.


Poor Skidboot. Still, he lived a good life, and that is what we hope for with each dog we own. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Don did you see the Bills Jets game last night? That's two boring games in a row for the NFL at the Rogers .... half of me says that the Argos don't need to worry, the other half is worried that the writing is on the wall. Not sure where the Argos would go to if they don't get BMO field ..... not sure if the CFL East would survive without them. Would seem sad to see such a great game do ...... But I don't think Toronto can afford the NFL .... even the Leafs are advertising tickets this year. Don't get why Buffalo is interested their stadium must be twice as big as the Rogers ....


Hey, the Jets won ............. that shold be good news.


----------



## macdoodle

Great videos Don, it is sad that he has gone to Rainbow Bridge, but think of the joy he imparted to so many, this alone is a wonderful gift, be it 4 legged, or 2 legged.... thanks for sharing....


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Great videos Don, it is sad that he has gone to Rainbow Bridge, but think of the joy he imparted to so many, this alone is a wonderful gift, be it 4 legged, or 2 legged.... thanks for sharing....


Leslie your last post intended for here wound up in the "Visually Humourous" thread. You may want to move it.


----------



## macdoodle

TGIF Morning All,

busy day ahead, just peeking in to wish you all a great weekend, there are crumpets and jams available with some herbal teas and of course coffee. please help yourselves, it is a 'brunch 'n munch day ... good for grazing.... 

Sorry I am late.... took a wrong turn.... 
__________________
at night all cats become Leopards...


----------



## macdoodle

Wondered about this myself at times..... :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Hope all are doing well today - Lots of preparations and errands for the family business Christmas Open House.....we are prepared to feed approx. 250 people at lunch time.....

....and it is storming out - so bad some roads are already near impassable. - Hope we don't end up with 200 people worth of food left over. 

Y'all come help yourself!


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Hope all are doing well today - Lots of preparations and errands for the family business Christmas Open House.....we are prepared to feed approx. 250 people at lunch time.....
> 
> ....and it is storming out - so bad some roads are already near impassable. - Hope we don't end up with 200 people worth of food left over.
> 
> Y'all come help yourself!


Yikes, that doesn't sound so good!!  Hope some of them get there and bring 'doggy bags' ... or you may be eating leftovers until New Years!! :lmao:


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Yikes, that doesn't sound so good!!  Hope some of them get there and bring 'doggy bags' ... or you may be eating leftovers until New Years!! :lmao:


We have a plan to bring the leftovers to a goodwill kitchen. Just hope we can get to them through the storm...It's getting vicious out there...I cannot see across the street!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim and Leslie. Sounds like busy times for one and all.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> We have a plan to bring the leftovers to a goodwill kitchen. Just hope we can get to them through the storm...It's getting vicious out there...I cannot see across the street!


Thought you might have that plan on your agenda... :clap: Great plan 'B'


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> We have a plan to bring the leftovers to a goodwill kitchen. Just hope we can get to them through the storm...It's getting vicious out there...I cannot see across the street!


Great idea, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Wondered about this myself at times..... :lmao:


Good one, Leslie ............ and so true. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going off to hear Bill Cosby speak in about an hour. I have always liked him as a standup comic, but I think that he talks more about education and self-respect these days. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Going off to hear Bill Cosby speak in about an hour. I have always liked him as a standup comic, but I think that he talks more about education and self-respect these days. We shall see.


Hope you both have a wonderful evening Marc, perhaps you can sneak a photo or 2 (turn off the flash!) 

I am sure with his 'talking' there will be humorous parts to 'make a point' .... 

it is an easy way for people to retain what is said about the serious things.... 
So off you go and enjoy!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hope you both have a wonderful evening Marc, perhaps you can sneak a photo or 2 (turn off the flash!)
> 
> I am sure with his 'talking' there will be humorous parts to 'make a point' ....
> 
> it is an easy way for people to retain what is said about the serious things....
> So off you go and enjoy!! :clap:


Not sure if they are allowing cameras in the Mile One Stadium, although we are in the sixth row on ground level. My son and his friend got the tickets and his friend can't go, so I bought his ticket. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

if your camera is like mine you can turn off the LCD screen and flash, without the 'light' from the LCD or flash, you can usually get one... only if you have a small camera with a view lens.... 
most times they don't want cameras because they would be going off all over the place and very distracting, i took 3 of the Lion King this way and no one said anything, someone behind me wasn't so lucky, he left on the flash etc....
Even though he was behind me it was noticeable.... We also were about 6 rows in the front, so the stage light was more than enough....


----------



## SINC

Woot! First post with new MBP. Film at eleven.


----------



## macdoodle

Looks Perfect Don!! the wind is doing a fine dance here with the snow! tptptptp

I have been out to shovel, not perfectly but enough that there won't be heaps and heaps tomorrow... lots of drifts, good thing I went out, the drifts were 1/2 way up the door.... 

(do you know how hard it is to get the snow out of the porch before it melts...!!tptptptp :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hope you both have a wonderful evening Marc, perhaps you can sneak a photo or 2 (turn off the flash!)
> 
> I am sure with his 'talking' there will be humorous parts to 'make a point' ....
> 
> it is an easy way for people to retain what is said about the serious things....
> So off you go and enjoy!! :clap:


Got back from seeing The Cos. I can't remember laughing that much. He went non-stop for 1 hour and 45 minutes ............ talking about his early days in NL at the Argentia Naval Base (back in 1959), and about his family, kids, marriage, the dentist ................. on and on he rambled in typical Cosbey fashion.

CBC Newfoundland and Labrador - Newfoundland and Labrador This Week


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Woot! First post with new MBP. Film at eleven.


Kudos, Don. I love the big track pad and lighted keyboard ................ and the glossy sceeen, which I know you don't like. SAP should fly with that baby.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Don. I love the big track pad and lighted keyboard ................ and the glossy sceeen, which I know you don't like. SAP should fly with that baby.


Actually Marc, it is the same speed as my old MBP which was new seven short months ago so no gain there although with 8GB of RAM and a 500 GB HD, I should have no beach balling. 

But the matte screen has really opened my eyes to what true colour really is. That glossy screen that I covered with a diffuser is crap compared to one of these IMHO.

Not only could I not stand the reflection, the colour is so far off it isn't even funny. My photographs look like they should once again.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Got back from seeing The Cos. I can't remember laughing that much. He went non-stop for 1 hour and 45 minutes ............ talking about his early days in NL at the Argentia Naval Base (back in 1959), and about his family, kids, marriage, the dentist ................. on and on he rambled in typical Cosbey fashion.
> 
> CBC Newfoundland and Labrador - Newfoundland and Labrador This Week


Didn't think for a moment the 'Cos' would leave you without a laugh...:lmao::lmao:

sounds like you had a great time.... good for you,:clap::clap:

(we are buried in snow, I have shoveled once... it's all in again....too dark to do more... tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually Marc, it is the same speed as my old MBP which was new seven short months ago so no gain there although with 8GB of RAM and a 500 GB HD, I should have no beach balling.
> 
> But the matte screen has really opened my eyes to what true colour really is. That glossy screen that I covered with a diffuser is crap compared to one of these IMHO.
> 
> Not only could I not stand the reflection, the colour is so far off it isn't even funny. My photographs look like they should once again.


I have never seen the beachball on the MBP .............. and I love the range of the wifi.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Didn't think for a moment the 'Cos' would leave you without a laugh...:lmao::lmao:
> 
> sounds like you had a great time.... good for you,:clap::clap:
> 
> (we are buried in snow, I have shoveled once... it's all in again....too dark to do more... tptptptp


My son and I were there together and had a grand time. A very memorable moment.

Good luck with your snow ............ ours comes on Sunday ........... up to 30cm of very wet snow with temps at 0C.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Got back from seeing The Cos. I can't remember laughing that much. He went non-stop for 1 hour and 45 minutes ............ talking about his early days in NL at the Argentia Naval Base (back in 1959), and about his family, kids, marriage, the dentist ................. on and on he rambled in typical Cosbey fashion.
> 
> CBC Newfoundland and Labrador - Newfoundland and Labrador This Week


Glad you enjoyed it Marc - didn't think you'd be disappointed. 


SINC said:


> Actually Marc, it is the same speed as my old MBP which was new seven short months ago so no gain there although with 8GB of RAM and a 500 GB HD, I should have no beach balling.
> 
> But the matte screen has really opened my eyes to what true colour really is. That glossy screen that I covered with a diffuser is crap compared to one of these IMHO.
> 
> Not only could I not stand the reflection, the colour is so far off it isn't even funny. My photographs look like they should once again.


Congrats - sounds great. 


macdoodle said:


> Didn't think for a moment the 'Cos' would leave you without a laugh...:lmao::lmao:
> 
> sounds like you had a great time.... good for you,:clap::clap:
> 
> (we are buried in snow, I have shoveled once... it's all in again....too dark to do more... tptptptp


Yep - we are buried in snow too...One shovel all around done - but it appears to have been a mostly wasted effort already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Having to shovel often if, in my opinion, better than having to do it all at once. My wife thinks otherwise .............. especially since she does none of the shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 
Gloomy outside and I'm being a bit sluggish today.
Sold the van and going to empty it today.
It's being picked up on Monday.
Didn't get all that I asked for , but still, one less problem.
I need to get rid of it before we move and I have gone off driving.
Most people on the road really do confirm what species we derive from.
Too much monkey business and going ape ****e over every little thing.

Hi hi, we Irish can use our word ****e but ye Canadians get snow flakes. :lmao:
That's why ye have snow and we don't. :clap::lmao:
Sensorship. 

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you this fine morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early today so I shall have a grand Saturday brunch on the go whenever you folks are up and running to start your day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warnings from Environment Canada 

St. John's and vicinity
5:15 AM NST Saturday 05 December 2009
Snowfall warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

Snowfall accumulations between 20 and 30 centimeters expected on Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc and welcome to the weekend. Got SAP done for today, but tomorrow's issue is yet to be done.

Temps here are dropping fast now as an Arctic high moves in and we'll be near -30 by Monday. I guess winter is here a couple of weeks earlier than the official date.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc and Don.
I'm fine, hope ye are too. 

Snow Marc! 
Ahhh, take cover. 
That stuff is lethal. XX)
At least not as likable as a cup of hot chocolate with cream on top
and a cinnamonroll to accompany it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, Marc and welcome to the weekend. Got SAP done for today, but tomorrow's issue is yet to be done.
> 
> Temps here are dropping fast now as an Arctic high moves in and we'll be near -30 by Monday. I guess winter is here a couple of weeks earlier than the official date.


Guess you folks are going to have a white Christmas, Don, unless you get some rain and warm sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc and Don.
> I'm fine, hope ye are too.
> 
> Snow Marc!
> Ahhh, take cover.
> That stuff is lethal. XX)
> At least not as likable as a cup of hot chocolate with cream on top
> and a cinnamonroll to accompany it.


Morning, Caman. Yes, snow can be lethal. First the forecasts were for 20-30cm, then for 30cm and now for 35+cm of wet snow. This is heart attack shoveling, but I take it snow, have different ergonomic shovels for different kinds of snow, and a snow blower. We shall see.

Love hot chocolate with cinnamon on top.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Yes, snow can be lethal. First the forecasts were for 20-30cm, then for 30cm and now for 35+cm of wet snow. This is heart attack shoveling, but I take it snow, have different ergonomic shovels for different kinds of snow, and a snow blower. We shall see.
> 
> Love hot chocolate with cinnamon on top.
> 
> How are you feeling today?


Fine Marc.
Getting better all the time.

I've gone off snow big time after so many years here,
so I'm looking forward to the move to Bellevue for more the 
the obvious reason, being with the wife and kids.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Fine Marc.
> Getting better all the time.
> 
> I've gone off snow big time after so many years here,
> so I'm looking forward to the move to Bellevue for more the
> the obvious reason, being with the wife and kids.


Glad to hear that you are improving, Caman. 
Re snow, while I have never been to the State of Washington, I assume that Bellevue is wet in the winter.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Glad to hear that you are improving, Caman.
> Re snow, while I have never been to the State of Washington, I assume that Bellevue is wet in the winter.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Washington State get the same weather as Vancouver Canada, so if it's snowing in Vancouver, it's snowing in Washington.....  the thing is, most winter time in Vancouver is spent under an umbrella... and you don't have to shovel rain....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Washington State get the same weather as Vancouver Canada, so if it's snowing in Vancouver, it's snowing in Washington.....  the thing is, most winter time in Vancouver is spent under an umbrella... and you don't have to shovel rain....


That's what I hear, Leslie. I would like to visit that part of North America some day. I have been to Victoria and partly up Vancouver Island by car and private yacht (not mine), so I have seen some beautiful areas of Canada.


----------



## macdoodle

Mornin' All,

the snow has stopped, but not the wind, (died down a bit is all) I do have bread rising, and will have to depend on all my cooking / baking skills this weekend as I can't get to a store to take 'the easy way out' :lmao:

most of today will be working on my relationship with my shovel.... we started out pretty well last night on a couple of trial runs ...

Going for the gold today.... (it is easier to shovel more often then once.... and i am sure all the kids on the block will be digging their own families out today)

get your snowshoes on and drop in for some hot bread and tea in about an hour....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Mornin' All,
> 
> the snow has stopped, but not the wind, (died down a bit is all) I do have bread rising, and will have to depend on all my cooking / baking skills this weekend as I can't get to a store to take 'the easy way out' :lmao:
> 
> most of today will be working on my relationship with my shovel.... we started out pretty well last night on a couple of trial runs ...
> 
> Going for the gold today.... (it is easier to shovel more often then once.... and i am sure all the kids on the block will be digging their own families out today)
> 
> get your snowshoes on and drop in for some hot bread and tea in about an hour....


Morning, Leslie. Freshly baked bread and tea sounds great. I don't have any snowshoes, but I shall hitch up the doxies to the sled and head on out. 

Let's see ............... go to the inukshuk and head west. That should be easy. 

Merci.


----------



## Rps

Don't mean to sound like a whiner but it is cold here this morning ..... I thought I saw my neighbour's dog stuck to a tree. Some sun though so should warm up. Can't complain, I have a son in Winnipeg and it is -26 or so. You know, spring-time! Good morning Marc, Kim, Leslie, good evening Caman and Sonal . We had our Christmas Tree lighting last night, nice to see the lights on at City Hall. Would be better if the guys who ran the city had them on "upstairs" as well.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> That's what I hear, Leslie. I would like to visit that part of North America some day. I have been to Victoria and partly up Vancouver Island by car and private yacht (not mine), so I have seen some beautiful areas of Canada.


The wonder of Canada's scenery is lost on most however, they go off to other countries and never truly see their own... it is sad , especially when you hear tourists rave on about how beautiful Canada is.... both coasts are uniquely beautiful and different in their own right, I have stopped being shocked by the assumption that 'down east' or' back east' means Toronto.... to most westerners... i then duty up and remind them that Ontario is in in the center of the country and their are 5 more provinces ... 4 of them are called Atlantic Canada... I have become an ambassador for my home (N.S) and my adopted home( Nfld)

I have convinced 2 friends to go to 'the Atlantic's' (my word):lmao: and one has already planned another return trip.... :clap: they couldn't believe how beautiful it was and how I could ever leave ... and they both have been to BC many times... I am proud of my country, it's beauty and unique 'flavour' from coast to coast is very appealing to me, and I only hope i can get more Canadians to look outside the box and see another province to visit, not another country...


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. Freshly baked bread and tea sounds great. I don't have any snowshoes, but I shall hitch up the doxies to the sled and head on out.
> 
> Let's see ............... go to the inukshuk and head west. That should be easy.
> 
> Merci.


You have the directions correct.... just take a sharp left somewhere and head south, towards Montana, and come on down!! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> I am proud of my country, it's beauty and unique 'flavour' from coast to coast is very appealing to me, and I only hope i can get more Canadians to look outside the box and see another province to visit, not another country...


This is very true. I love the Province of Quebec, very beautiful as are the Maritimes.
To me Cape Breton Island should be a national park ... I defy anyone to find a more prettier place than the drive from Antigonish to Sydney!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. While I hate snow, I hate cold just as much. We don't get too much cold here in St.John's, just a great deal of snow ............ so my hatred is directed towards the snow.

Still, it is a sunny Saturday, so why all this talk of hating snow and cold?

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> The wonder of Canada's scenery is lost on most however, they go off to other countries and never truly see their own... it is sad , especially when you hear tourists rave on about how beautiful Canada is.... both coasts are uniquely beautiful and different in their own right, I have stopped being shocked by the assumption that 'down east' or' back east' means Toronto.... to most westerners... i then duty up and remind them that Ontario is in in the center of the country and their are 5 more provinces ... 4 of them are called Atlantic Canada... I have become an ambassador for my home (N.S) and my adopted home( Nfld)
> 
> I have convinced 2 friends to go to 'the Atlantic's' (my word):lmao: and one has already planned another return trip.... :clap: they couldn't believe how beautiful it was and how I could ever leave ... and they both have been to BC many times... I am proud of my country, it's beauty and unique 'flavour' from coast to coast is very appealing to me, and I only hope i can get more Canadians to look outside the box and see another province to visit, not another country...


Very true, Leslie. Sadly, it costs so much to get to NL, that oftentimes many people just don't make the effort. My son works in Pippy Park during the summer, where they have the largest trailer camping grounds in the city. Massive RVs from all over North America pull in to these campgrounds. People are amazed at the facilities like this in the center of the city of St.John's. They are also amazed at the rugged beauty of this province.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> You have the directions correct.... just take a sharp left somewhere and head south, towards Montana, and come on down!! :lmao::lmao:


OK. I shall follow the car in front of me that is headed for Lethbridge, AB. See you soon.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> I have stopped being shocked by the assumption that 'down east' or' back east' means Toronto.... to most westerners... i then duty up and remind them that Ontario is in in the center of the country and their are 5 more provinces ... 4 of them are called Atlantic Canada...


And you'd be technically wrong then Leslie. Ontario is most certainly in eastern Canada and is NOT the centre of Canada. The longitudinal centre of Canada is just west of Dufresne, MB. Ontario is often referred to as "central Canada" but in truth that could also apply to Manitoba based on longitude.

The geographic centre of Canada is Baker Lake, Nunavut which lies due north of the eastern border of Manitoba, again far from Ontario.

I do agree however that "down east" does indeed mean the Atlantic provinces.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> And you'd be technically wrong then Leslie. Ontario is most certainly in eastern Canada and is NOT the centre of Canada. The longitudinal centre of Canada is just west of Dufresne, MB. Ontario is often referred to as "central Canada" but in truth that could also apply to Manitoba based on longitude.
> 
> The geographic centre of Canada is Baker Lake, Nunavut which lies due north of the eastern border of Manitoba, again far from Ontario.
> 
> I do agree however that "down east" does indeed mean the Atlantic provinces.


Sorry Don, my reference is merely a division of provinces, when in a conversation I do not wish to get so technical....  For me Ontario is center enough...


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> OK. I shall follow the car in front of me that is headed for Lethbridge, AB. See you soon.


 he's going the wrong way Marc.... he's supposed to be heading out, not in!!
Turn around.... :lmao: can you make a Uee??


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> he's going the wrong way Marc.... he's supposed to be heading out, not in!!
> Turn around.... :lmao: can you make a Uee??


Too late. We are stuck in a snow bank. Now we have to wait for the plows and snow blowers to get us out. 

I shall send one of the doxies to you to get some food so we don't starve. Merci.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> This is very true. I love the Province of Quebec, very beautiful as are the Maritimes.
> To me Cape Breton Island should be a national park ... I defy anyone to find a more prettier place than the drive from Antigonish to Sydney!


I agree, Quebec is a stunning province, but many won't go there (a) because of the politics and (B) because they think everyone speaks only French.... the french speaking people I have met and known, try very hard to help you, even if they are from an area that is mainly french speaking.. as anglophones, we often let our own fear stop us, political issues aside, you have much to learn and enjoy from the French Canadian culture... it is filled with joy .... and 'tortieres' MMMM! :lmao:

Cape Breton is indeed the home of my heart, :love2: I will return, snow and all to live somewhere along the Baddeck area, or the Margaree Valley.... God's little acre is my private name for the Cape... I also attribute it to a couple of places in Nfld. (I love the Codroy Valley.... had a unique experience there, very surreal.

Many years ago when people would ask why on earth would you live in the 'Maritimes" my answer was God made it and the rest of the world forgot it, so it is untouched by the greedy and power hungry ... a handshake was a contract and you would never go back on it ... your word was good enough.... sadly it is not the same now.... hasn't been for a long time ... however that being said, in small communities where all have lived for many generations, it is the same.....


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Sorry Don, my reference is merely a division of provinces, when in a conversation I do not wish to get so technical....  For me Ontario is center enough...


Fine by me, just as long as you know the term is wrong.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Too late. We are stuck in a snow bank. Now we have to wait for the plows and snow blowers to get us out.
> 
> I shall send one of the doxies to you to get some food so we don't starve. Merci.


:lmao::lmao: and a good hot meal will be waiting, I may send him back with a 'wee nip' for the cold, (for you, not him/her) looks like he / she has a great start!! :clap::clap:

wonderful photo!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao: and a good hot meal will be waiting, I may send him back with a 'wee nip' for the cold, (for you, not him/her) looks like he / she has a great start!! :clap::clap:
> 
> wonderful photo!


She was Toots when we had her, but now is called Lucy. She is a dear. We have her two sisters, Gracie and Bridget, still with us.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Fine by me, just as long as you know the term is wrong.


Actually when I am referring to it I usually say that Ontario is *in* central Canada, not that it *is* central Canada....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Actually when I am referring to it I usually say that Ontario is *in* central Canada, not that it *is* central Canada....


Luckily, NL is Canada's far east, and there is no mistaking that we are the easterly part of Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

I wonder how Sonal is doing at the wedding? We shall soon know, I am sure.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. While I hate snow, I hate cold just as much. We don't get too much cold here in St.John's, just a great deal of snow ............ so my hatred is directed towards the snow.
> 
> Still, it is a sunny Saturday, so why all this talk of hating snow and cold?
> 
> How are you today, mon ami?


Hi Marc, somewhat busy day today, helping my daughter move [ again! ] oh well, what's a parent to do......


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> most of today will be working on my relationship with my shovel...


Afternoon Leslie.
I read this a bit wrong and thought you were in disagreement
with you partner. 
:lmao:


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> The wonder of Canada's scenery is lost on most however,
> ...shortend...
> to look outside the box and see another province to visit, not another country...


I'm really looking forward to travel around Canada.
Hopefully I will get gigs, so I can cover the fuel.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> OK. I shall follow the car in front of me that is headed for Lethbridge, AB. See you soon.


Ahhhhhhh. 
That's one intimidating picture Marc, if I ever seen one. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, somewhat busy day today, helping my daughter move [ again! ] oh well, what's a parent to do......


I plan to keep them at home for as long as I can. 
The wife is looking forward to some one-on-one time in the future,
but I want them all to stay at home. All 11. :lmao:
I'm happy that Julie (20) has decided to move back home. :clap:
The wife sez I'm nuts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, somewhat busy day today, helping my daughter move [ again! ] oh well, what's a parent to do......


All too true, Rp. Of course, I can't get my son to clean up his room, and he is 23. If he ever moved out I think he would leave his mess behind.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ahhhhhhh.
> That's one intimidating picture Marc, if I ever seen one. :lmao:


That was the easy one ............... it was digging out that proved to be difficult. This is the result of 83cm of snow in a 30 hour period, blown about by 110+km/h winds.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Afternoon Leslie.
> I read this a bit wrong and thought you were in disagreement
> with you partner.
> :lmao:


today, the shovel IS my partner!!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> today, the shovel IS my partner!!:lmao::lmao:


Amen, Sister Leslie. 

Just got in from getting some gas for the snowblower, starting it up to make sure it is ready for tomorrow. Brought in a couple of shovels, just in case we have dig our way out of the front door. My wife is in TO, and might not get in tomorrow afternoon if they shut down the city on Sunday and Monday, which actually makes sense to give everyone a chance to dig out. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Amen, Sister Leslie.
> 
> Just got in from getting some gas for the snowblower, starting it up to make sure it is ready for tomorrow. Brought in a couple of shovels, just in case we have dig our way out of the front door. My wife is in TO, and might not get in tomorrow afternoon if they shut down the city on Sunday and Monday, which actually makes sense to give everyone a chance to dig out. We shall see.


they are talking 30cm for you Marc....  

Get those engines fueled and running..... get out the emergency 'doxie-boggin' to carry you supplies as you go into the crevasse of oncoming snow......


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> they are talking 30cm for you Marc....
> 
> Get those engines fueled and running..... get out the emergency 'doxie-boggin' to carry you supplies as you go into the crevasse of oncoming snow......


Sadly, 30cm is for Sunday ................ 5cm tonight ............. 30cm all day Sunday ............... 5-10cm on Monday. With temps ranging from 0C to -3C, this is wet snow. This is where the ergonomic shovels comes in handy to protect my back. I shovel often, to protect my heart. So, I am as ready as I can be for the first big storm of the Winter of 09/10. We shall see.


----------



## friend

40 - 45 cm in 2 days?
Great googley moogley.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> 40 - 45 cm in 2 days?
> Great googley moogley.


The record for St.John's was back in the Winter of 2000/01, which was the winter we received over 21 feet of snow from late Nov. until early June. It is the Canadian record for the most snow in a major Canadian city. 

In one 9 day period, we received 152cm of snow ......... which is over 5 feet of snow. We had no place to put it, since that was coming on top of 11 feet of snow already. That made 16 feet by late Feb. and the snow kept coming until the first week in June. The last of the snow did not melt until Canada Day, July 1st.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyway, enough talk about snow .............. since it will be here in the next few hours.

I am making some herbal tea, Sonal Special, for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 
Thanks for Breakfast Marc.... I am back from my last drawing class of the semester :-(
Off to check out SAP in a few minutes.


Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Yes, snow can be lethal. First the forecasts were for 20-30cm, then for 30cm and now for 35+cm of wet snow. This is heart attack shoveling, but I take it snow, have different ergonomic shovels for different kinds of snow, and a snow blower. We shall see.
> 
> Love hot chocolate with cinnamon on top.


I love Mexican Hot chocolate - It almost always has a generous dose of cinnamon in it and sometimes ground nuts such as almonds. Chocolata mixology is an art in part of south central Mexico. 

In many places you can get customized blends or grinds. 



Dr.G. said:


> All too true, Rp. Of course, I can't get my son to clean up his room, and he is 23. If he ever moved out I think he would leave his mess behind.


Eeeshhhh - not good news....does not bode well for me and my resident teen. XX)


macdoodle said:


> today, the shovel IS my partner!!:lmao::lmao:





Dr.G. said:


> Amen, Sister Leslie.
> 
> Just got in from getting some gas for the snowblower, starting it up to make sure it is ready for tomorrow. Brought in a couple of shovels, just in case we have dig our way out of the front door. My wife is in TO, and might not get in tomorrow afternoon if they shut down the city on Sunday and Monday, which actually makes sense to give everyone a chance to dig out. We shall see.


You all be careful out there with the snow. It is very bad today here too - Many of the residential districts are snowed in and at a standstill with significant drifting. Was a little dicey getting out of the neighborhood - even with a 4WD..and I almost was blocked from approaching the college as two city buses had jackknifed across the access road, making a very effective road block. 


friend said:


> 40 - 45 cm in 2 days?
> Great googley moogley.


Yep, welcome to NL!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. Any pics of what you created in drawing class?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Cafe Chez Marc is joining the cause to save the Jewish Deli. 

YouTube - Save The Deli Trailer (Canada)


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. Any pics of what you created in drawing class?


Yup - I just posted one of the self portraits in the Faces thread...As a requirement of my Digital Lab class - we are required to provide a digital portfolio.... I am organizing my work so far into a series of folders on Mobile me...when I am done with all classes and work this semester, I will provide a link for any who wish to see what I have been up to lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ben's Best Gourmet Delicatessen - Ben's Best Kosher Delicatessen - Kosher Catering - NYC Kosher Delicatessen - Kosher Delicatessen

This was my neighborhood deli back home in Queens, NY.

On October 12, 2008 Ben's Best was selected by Martha Stewart as having one of the 14 best Hot Dogs in New York. To view the entire segment on the 14 Best Hot Dogs visit the Martha Stewart website.

A Mission To Save Real Jewish Delis, A Dying Breed : NPR


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yup - I just posted one of the self portraits in the Faces thread...As a requirement of my Digital Lab class - we are required to provide a digital portfolio.... I am organizing my work so far into a series of folders on Mobile me...when I am done with all classes and work this semester, I will provide a link for any who wish to see what I have been up to lately.


Just saw this picture in that thread. Excellent work.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> The Cafe Chez Marc is joining the cause to save the Jewish Deli.
> 
> YouTube - Save The Deli Trailer (Canada)


Ooooohhh that looks soooo goood ! Yummmmm...


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Ooooohhh that looks soooo goood ! Yummmmm...



Yes, there are so few real Jewish delis left in the US. Sad ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

This is now starting to look really bad for us here in St.John's. Noreasters are "killer storms" because of the snow mixed with ice pellets. We shall see.

"Snow associated with this system will begin over southern portions of the island overnight and become heavy at times and mixed with ice pellets on Sunday. The highest snowfall accumulations are expected over the Avalon and Burin peninsulas where 25 to 35 centimeters are forecast with amounts between 15 and 25 centimetres expected along the south and east coasts. As well, strong northeasterly winds gusting to 100 km/hour are expected to develop Sunday evening and into Monday morning."


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Marc, I hope things ease off for you out there on the East Coast. We have no snow here in Niagara yet, although we had a few flurries venture in over the past day or two ... but they didn't turn into anything noticeable and they certainly didn't last. It's cold enough, though, so I expect we will see the white stuff soon enough. We are already behind schedule; last year by this time we'd had a 12 days of snowfall (not straight through! :yikes Some of our international students are a tad disappointed ...

I am supposed to be frantically working on a paper but am taking a breather to go visit Starbucks with some friends and former co-workers. The paper will get done ...


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Marc, I hope things ease off for you out there on the East Coast. We have no snow here in Niagara yet, although we had a few flurries venture in over the past day or two ... but they didn't turn into anything noticeable and they certainly didn't last. It's cold enough, though, so I expect we will see the white stuff soon enough. We are already behind schedule; last year by this time we'd had a 12 days of snowfall (not straight through! :yikes Some of our international students are a tad disappointed ...
> 
> I am supposed to be frantically working on a paper but am taking a breather to go visit Starbucks with some friends and former co-workers. The paper will get done ...


Evening, Mona. You may have some of our snow/sleet/hail if you want, no charge. We shall have plenty more where this is coming from. We shall see.

Hope you do well on your paper.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yup - I just posted one of the self portraits in the Faces thread...As a requirement of my Digital Lab class - we are required to provide a digital portfolio.... I am organizing my work so far into a series of folders on Mobile me...when I am done with all classes and work this semester, I will provide a link for any who wish to see what I have been up to lately.


Saw the self portrait Kim, lovely! Of course look at the subject matter you had to work with.......................................... I wish I could draw or paint, not in it for me as I can't "see" stuff like that ......


----------



## Rps

Hi Mona, long time no talk. How are things going ...... seems like it's paper chase time. I know your pain in that regard.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> The Cafe Chez Marc is joining the cause to save the Jewish Deli.
> 
> YouTube - Save The Deli Trailer (Canada)


OMG! how mouth watering!! When I lived in Montreal there was a deli not far from our place in the Norgate Shopping centre... called Curly Q's... they had the BEST bar none, smoked meat in the whole city.... those big places in the city couldn't come close.... 

it was a very special treat to go there and have a 'medium fat' on rye..... (real rye bread)

sadly it is not a delicacy found here or anywhere close, as far as I know.... when they had smoked meat at the Subway shop in town my mouth was fairly watering from memories it evoked.... and then I ordered one.... I knew I should have got out in a hurry when she asked what kind of bread..... there was a line up and so I went on.... what did I want on it, also threw me for a loop ... that came after i found out there was NO rye bread..... 
But i did find a place in Montreal that will deliver anywhere in Canada.... one of the oldest smoked meat places around and here it is...

Lestersdeli /at Montreal, depuis/since 1951 (1-866-LESTERS) .... just in case I made you all hungry.... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

If I lived in Montreal, my favorite Canadian city, I would be living at Schwartz's Deli, the oldest deli in Canada.

Schwartz's - Montreal Hebrew Delicatessen - A Montreal Tradition Since 1928


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, I have eaten at Lesters Deli in Outremont, which is where my mother was born.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, I have eaten at Lesters Deli in Outremont, which is where my mother was born.


Yes, it is an amazing place, I am having them send me the whole schamozzel :love2:
for New Years.... (with extra Fat.... mmmm , gonna be a good start to a new year!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes, it is an amazing place, I am having them send me the whole schamozzel :love2:
> for New Years.... (with extra Fat.... mmmm , gonna be a good start to a new year!! :lmao:


"... the whole schamozzel"??? That's a new word to me, Leslie. Shlimazl in Yiddish means "a born loser" or an unlucky person, but I have never heard of that word before. What does it mean?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Saw the self portrait Kim, lovely! Of course look at the subject matter you had to work with.......................................... I wish I could draw or paint, not in it for me as I can't "see" stuff like that ......


Thanks Rp - You're very kind! 


Dr.G. said:


> "... the whole schamozzel"??? That's a new word to me, Leslie. Shlimazl in Yiddish means "a born loser" or an unlucky person, but I have never heard of that word before. What does it mean?


I've heard this expression before - but more pronounced "schamoozle" ....and I've always taken it to mean "all inclusive", "Lock, stock and barrel", " everything, including the kitchen sink"...


?? Maybe it's not Yiddish but another language...???

I've also heard the term "schmozzel" applied to a big mix up, usually something very tangled and confusing...


----------



## KC4

Here we go... German! (No wonder I've heard it before - part of my ancestry) 

dict.cc Wrterbuch :: Schlamassel :: Deutsch-Englisch-bersetzung

There also seems to be an Irish application - meaning small fight...Where's Caman?


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that those words are being derived from Yiddish, but mispronounced and misinterpreted.

Shlimazl in Yiddish means "a born loser" or an unlucky person.
Schlemiel in Yiddish means "a jerk".
Shmageggie in Yiddish means "a dope" or an uncoordinated person (i.e., "a klutzy person").

If I wanted to say "all inclusive", "Lock, stock and barrel", " everything, including the kitchen sink"...", I would say, "The whole megillah" if I was talking about things, or "the whole mishpawkha" (i.e., the extended clan) if I was talking about people.

So endeth the lesson.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is how some of these words are pronounced.

YouTube - Some Yiddish expressions JewU 167 Rabbi Jonathan Ginsburg


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been fighting off the urge to make a late night sandwich for myself, especially after all this talk of deli food. Maybe a cup of herbal tea?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Lots of shoveling tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Great job on the self portrait Kim. I could not even begin to do anything like that. I have trouble drawing stick men, although most people compliment me on my writing and printing abilities. Go figure.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "... the whole schamozzel"??? That's a new word to me, Leslie. Shlimazl in Yiddish means "a born loser" or an unlucky person, but I have never heard of that word before. What does it mean?


Well my yiddish has never been good, but I was told (obviously incorrectly) that (pronounced sha-mozz-al) meant the whole ball of wax, the full deal, the whole.... 
well you know what i mean... maybe it is just a play on words, but the word was used by a lot of the Jewish kids I grew up with.... (probably that darn Bernard Fisher telling me stories again.... in grade 4-5 ... he was the class clown and he loved to pull out his 'sundown rule' when his homework wasn't done.... :lmao: he also used to tell us words from hebrew lessons... and if you were seriously interested he would tell you an untruth... most we found out about.... perhaps this one we didn't... :lmao:
Who knows, maybe they just made it up, and 'got' us all... i have used it for years,and now there is a few gentiles out there using this word for the ' full deal' 
Good one Bernard ... wherever you are!! :lmao::lmao::clap:
We were only 9 non Jewish kids in a 42 kid class, Bernard and some of his cronies played tricks on us all the time... mostly harmless...:lmao:

Who knows, maybe it's a word you can add to your private vocabulary..... :love2:


----------



## friend

Good morning gang. 

A bit wet here, but no snow yet.
I hope that ye wont be snowed in over there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. No snow here yet. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have the time to make Sunday brunch this morning, since it has not started to snow yet. I woke up to the sound of a snowblower, only to find that it was my neighbor starting his up (at 645AM!!!!) to get it ready for today. Latest word is now even bleaker in terms of the intensity of the storm, since we are in the northeast Avalon, which will take the brunt of the Nor'easter --

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
5:18 AM NST Sunday 06 December 2009
Winter storm warning for St. John's and vicinity 
changed from Snowfall warning

Snowfall accumulations between 15 and 40 centimetres and northerly winds gusting upwards of 100 km/hour are expected today.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well my yiddish has never been good, but I was told (obviously incorrectly) that (pronounced sha-mozz-al) meant the whole ball of wax, the full deal, the whole....
> well you know what i mean... maybe it is just a play on words, but the word was used by a lot of the Jewish kids I grew up with.... (probably that darn Bernard Fisher telling me stories again.... in grade 4-5 ... he was the class clown and he loved to pull out his 'sundown rule' when his homework wasn't done.... :lmao: he also used to tell us words from hebrew lessons... and if you were seriously interested he would tell you an untruth... most we found out about.... perhaps this one we didn't... :lmao:
> Who knows, maybe they just made it up, and 'got' us all... i have used it for years,and now there is a few gentiles out there using this word for the ' full deal'
> Good one Bernard ... wherever you are!! :lmao::lmao::clap:
> We were only 9 non Jewish kids in a 42 kid class, Bernard and some of his cronies played tricks on us all the time... mostly harmless...:lmao:
> 
> Who knows, maybe it's a word you can add to your private vocabulary..... :love2:


Leslie, our former mayor, Andy Wells, said the same thing as you. He actually used the same term as you when being interviewed on CBC national radion news and on Cross Country Checkup. He lives near me, and when I met him in the drugstore, I told him how he was misunsing the word. Strangely enough, he told the same story of being told by a Jewish classmate that this is what that word meant. :lmao:

Here is a website my wife found to learn the Yiddish words I commonly utilize most days.

The Yiddish Handbook: 40 Words You Should Know

Shalom, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. No snow here yet. How are you today?


Very well Marc, thanks.
Hope you are well too.

Going to take the last stuff out of the car
and have it ready for tomorrow.
Good to get rid of it and save some money on road tax and insurance.
Underground and busses will do me fine.
Good for the environment too.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Very well Marc, thanks.
> Hope you are well too.
> 
> Going to take the last stuff out of the car
> and have it ready for tomorrow.
> Good to get rid of it and save some money on road tax and insurance.
> Underground and busses will do me fine.
> Good for the environment too.


I agree, Caman. I find that I use my car less and less each year. Of course, it helps that I work from home.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc, we have a ton of snow and our city residential streets are near impassible in some areas. The city only plows residential streets once a year so it will likely be February until that is done. Meanwhile, having a 4 x 4 is your best bet not to get stuck. One good thing is that when they do plow, they have two bobcats follow the plow and clean out the windrow from every single driveway.

I spent 10 hours yesterday on my old MBP. Seems the first install did not go well as Windows XP Pro would not install. So for the second day in a row I first did a new Time Machine backup, erased the HD, reinstalled Snow Leopard, used Software Update to get the machine current. Then used the Time Machine backup to migrate the data, then installed windows, then installed all the drivers, then installed AVG virus and spyware filter and set up the wireless connection for XP Pro.

It worked like a charm the second time, but after doing that two days in a row I was done in last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Once a year!!! St.John's would be closed if some streets were not plowed hourly. I hate it when I just finish clearing away my driveway and the plow comes up the road. Then, two hours later, they come down again to widen the road by a foot. That, to me, is a waste.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone!!

Back from sunny, warm Florida. We had a wonderful, magical time. The weather was calling for some rain and thunderstorms but for some reason it seemed to go around us except for the last day which we planned on doing some shopping any way (for you ladies, my wife got two Coach bags for $200 at the Coach outlet)

Any way, here are some of my shots from the trip. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Don and Warren.

Warren, did they let you blow anything up yourself?


----------



## MaxPower

Unfortunately, no.

That was part of Disney Hollywood Studio's stunt spectacular. I rented a 18-200mm lens from Lens Lenders and I can't say enough about the lens and their service.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Hope everyone has a great day. Before I'm off to SAP quick question for you Marc, and all really... I'm thinking of volunteering at one of the local agencies in town who work with adults who are mentally challenged .... I'm looking at helping out with the literacy side of things. Any suggestions on programme and references? Thanx


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Here we go... German! (No wonder I've heard it before - part of my ancestry)
> 
> dict.cc Wrterbuch :: Schlamassel :: Deutsch-Englisch-bersetzung
> 
> There also seems to be an Irish application - meaning small fight...Where's Caman?


this is most interesting... i didn't even know there was such a word... obviously I used it in the wrong context, unless it might mean the whole mess.... (a whole mess of stuff)
incorrect usage I agree, but 'slang' would fit in right about now! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

I forgot to mention that there is a really good turkey recipe for the holidays on SAP this morning, not to be missed! (I did this just for Kim. )

Welcome home Warren, glad you had a good time. Nice set of shots. Especially like the purple lighting on the castle.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all... first coffee of the day is warming my hands, hope you all had a good sleep and welcome the new dawn.... (it will be here in about another 1/2 hour)

brunch later if you are interested, assorted finger foods from sausage rolls, shrimp spring rolls, cheeses and whatever you want to drink...( some mulled cider in the crock pot )

Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Sounds as if you had a great time in Florida. Great pics. That rented lens was worth it if your other pics are just as good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Hope everyone has a great day. Before I'm off to SAP quick question for you Marc, and all really... I'm thinking of volunteering at one of the local agencies in town who work with adults who are mentally challenged .... I'm looking at helping out with the literacy side of things. Any suggestions on programme and references? Thanx


Morning, Rp. There is little that I have come across re adults, but I suggest Language Experience stories, which then would be based on their schema and utilize their own language from their listening/speaking/meaning vocabularies. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning all... first coffee of the day is warming my hands, hope you all had a good sleep and welcome the new dawn.... (it will be here in about another 1/2 hour)
> 
> brunch later if you are interested, assorted finger foods from sausage rolls, shrimp spring rolls, cheeses and whatever you want to drink...( some mulled cider in the crock pot )
> 
> Enjoy.


Morning, Leslie. That mulled cider sounds good. Maybe I should go out and shovel once before I start in on something warm. Merci.


----------



## Rps

Thanx Marc, that helps, I couldn't find a lot on this. Leslie, it is very cold here today so mulled cider would hit the spot.

I'm trying to make a rhubarb and sour cherry compote for our roast chicken dinner today. If it goes okay I'll pass along the recipe....


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Rp. Re you rhubarb and sour cherry compote for our roast chicken, I shall be over when it is ready. Going out to shovel now ............ the first of many times, I fear. Wish me well.


----------



## KC4

A Good Sunday to all Shang Gang!



SINC said:


> Great job on the self portrait Kim. I could not even begin to do anything like that. I have trouble drawing stick men, although most people compliment me on my writing and printing abilities. Go figure.


Thanks Don! Lee prides himself on his "marvelous stick people drawings" and frequently states that if he were to hang them up at my art sales/shows..he would outsell me....:lmao::lmao::lmao:...you never know, he might!



macdoodle said:


> Well my yiddish has never been good, but I was told (obviously incorrectly) that (pronounced sha-mozz-al) meant the whole ball of wax, the full deal, the whole....
> well you know what i mean... maybe it is just a play on words, but the word was used by a lot of the Jewish kids I grew up with.... (probably that darn Bernard Fisher telling me stories again.... in grade 4-5 ... he was the class clown and he loved to pull out his 'sundown rule' when his homework wasn't done.... :lmao: he also used to tell us words from hebrew lessons... and if you were seriously interested he would tell you an untruth... most we found out about.... perhaps this one we didn't... :lmao:
> Who knows, maybe they just made it up, and 'got' us all... i have used it for years,and now there is a few gentiles out there using this word for the ' full deal'
> Good one Bernard ... wherever you are!! :lmao::lmao::clap:
> We were only 9 non Jewish kids in a 42 kid class, Bernard and some of his cronies played tricks on us all the time... mostly harmless...:lmao:
> 
> Who knows, maybe it's a word you can add to your private vocabulary..... :love2:


Leslie - How hilarious - a multigenerational and widespread Jewish practical joke on all of us that didn't know better.:lmao::lmao::lmao: My family has been using that word and the short form "Schmozz" (usually intended mean "mess") for years.


Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, our former mayor, Andy Wells, said the same thing as you. He actually used the same term as you when being interviewed on CBC national radion news and on Cross Country Checkup. He lives near me, and when I met him in the drugstore, I told him how he was misunsing the word. Strangely enough, he told the same story of being told by a Jewish classmate that this is what that word meant. :lmao:
> 
> Here is a website my wife found to learn the Yiddish words I commonly utilize most days.
> 
> The Yiddish Handbook: 40 Words You Should Know
> 
> Shalom, mon amie.


Amazing Marc! There are so many words that I am familiar with and have used (some incorrectly) for years....told ya I must have some Jewish in my background somewhere! 


MaxPower said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Back from sunny, warm Florida. We had a wonderful, magical time. The weather was calling for some rain and thunderstorms but for some reason it seemed to go around us except for the last day which we planned on doing some shopping any way (for you ladies, my wife got two Coach bags for $200 at the Coach outlet)
> 
> Any way, here are some of my shots from the trip. Enjoy.


Totally Awesome shots Warren - If you haven't already - you should consider posting some in the Photography threads.:clap::clap: Glad to hear that you and yours had a great time.


Rps said:


> Good morning all: Hope everyone has a great day. Before I'm off to SAP quick question for you Marc, and all really... I'm thinking of volunteering at one of the local agencies in town who work with adults who are mentally challenged .... I'm looking at helping out with the literacy side of things. Any suggestions on programme and references? Thanx


Good for you Rp - I'm sure it will be a worthwhile challenge. :clap::clap::clap:


SINC said:


> I forgot to mention that there is a really good turkey recipe for the holidays on SAP this morning, not to be missed! (I did this just for Kim. )
> 
> Welcome home Warren, glad you had a good time. Nice set of shots. Especially like the purple lighting on the castle.


Heading to SAP in a moment to check out the recipe.....



macdoodle said:


> Morning all... first coffee of the day is warming my hands, hope you all had a good sleep and welcome the new dawn.... (it will be here in about another 1/2 hour)
> 
> brunch later if you are interested, assorted finger foods from sausage rolls, shrimp spring rolls, cheeses and whatever you want to drink...( some mulled cider in the crock pot )
> 
> Enjoy.


Mmmmmm.......shrimp spring rolls please (are they the crispy kind or the soft rice wrapper kind?) ....and Yes, I'll be happy to help consume the mulled cider too thanks! 


Rps said:


> Thanx Marc, that helps, I couldn't find a lot on this. Leslie, it is very cold here today so mulled cider would hit the spot.
> 
> I'm trying to make a rhubarb and sour cherry compote for our roast chicken dinner today. If it goes okay I'll pass along the recipe....


Oh Yum - the compote sounds good - looking forward to the recipe..I love almost anything with Rhubarb in it. Missed it greatly while living in Texas - not a common item in the grocery stores and not grown locally. 


Dr.G. said:


> No problem, Rp. Re you rhubarb and sour cherry compote for our roast chicken, I shall be over when it is ready. Going out to shovel now ............ the first of many times, I fear. Wish me well.


Good luck and be careful out there....time for the winter workout season to commence.


----------



## KC4

:lmao::lmao::lmao:Funny Turkey recipe Don. 

Reminds me of one I heard a while back..

1 Large turkey
1/4 lb butter
5 cups unpopped Popcorn
Salt & Pepper

Stuff Turkey with Butter, Salt and popcorn. Sew tightly closed. Place turkey in oven at 395 degrees. When the a$$ blows off the turkey and knocks your oven door open, it's done.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good luck and be careful out there....time for the winter workout season to commence. " Thanks, Kim. Off to kick the doxies outside and to knock the snow off of the phone and power lines.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, our former mayor, Andy Wells, said the same thing as you. He actually used the same term as you when being interviewed on CBC national radion news and on Cross Country Checkup. He lives near me, and when I met him in the drugstore, I told him how he was misunsing the word. Strangely enough, he told the same story of being told by a Jewish classmate that this is what that word meant. :lmao:
> 
> Here is a website my wife found to learn the Yiddish words I commonly utilize most days.
> 
> The Yiddish Handbook: 40 Words You Should Know
> 
> Shalom, mon amie.


this is tooo funny... maybe he went to school with Bernard also, or in NB where I also went to school.... I may have done some serious damage to the language, I went to school in 4 different provinces, and a couple of schools within that ... who knows what havoc I have strewn across 'Language Land'


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Leslie. I use all of these phrases in the course of a week other than "feh!", "mishpocheh" , "shikse" and "yiddisher kop".


----------



## friend

Good afternoon all.

May I offer ye some delight for ye fine ears, me good friends.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






This song makes me think of us and our kids.
If ye come to see me play, ye be hearing this song.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Cameo

macdoodle said:


> Well my yiddish has never been good, but I was told (obviously incorrectly) that (pronounced sha-mozz-al) meant the whole ball of wax, the full deal, the whole....


 
Well, my family has been using the term Scha-mozz-al ever since I can remember with the same meaning.

Hope everyone is well. Welcome back Warren. I am enjoying my volunteer work. I find the quests there very sweet actually. 

Don, please keep the snow for awhile yet, I don't have my furnace filled yet!!!!

The new position is going well, the manager and people are great. The lady from my second interview all of a sudden showed up in the store, and from her behaviour, was only pretending to be looking for "something bright and dazzling". Interesting.

Robert-Paul - I think you will find that volunteering is very rewarding, I know I am feeling very good about it.


----------



## Rps

Hello all, following is the recipe for my Rhubarb-Sour Cherry compote. 

1 cup diced rhubarb

1 cup pitted sour cherries

1/4 cup sugar ( however I used 3 table-spoons of the juice from the cherries as I have to watch my sugar )

1 tsp lemon

Mix and bring to boil the ingredients on medium heat stirring often, when reaching bubble point, cover and cook for 7 minutes.

Uncover and continue cooking for 3 more minutes or until rhubarb has "broken" down . 

You can chill and serve or, as I do, serve heated over chicken. Enjoy!


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> May I offer ye some delight for ye fine ears, me good friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song makes me think of us and our kids.
> If ye come to see me play, ye be hearing this song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Caman, EXCELLENT!!!!! The first song reminds me of a mix of Seals and Crofts - The Chieftans -- and Bluegrass. Very nice. The second is just plain beautiful......


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Caman, EXCELLENT!!!!! The first song reminds me of a mix of Seals and Crofts - The Chieftans -- and Bluegrass. Very nice. The second is just plain beautiful......


I like Seals and Croft. Fine musicians.
Funny enough they are also bahái's,
so I'm looking forward meeting them after I've moved to WA.
Sadly Dan Seals, James brother, died a few months ago.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Well, my family has been using the term Scha-mozz-al ever since I can remember with the same meaning.
> 
> The new position is going well, the manager and people are great. The lady from my second interview all of a sudden showed up in the store, and from her behaviour, was only pretending to be looking for "something bright and dazzling". Interesting.
> 
> Robert-Paul - I think you will find that volunteering is very rewarding, I know I am feeling very good about it.



Afternoon, Jeanne. Glad to hear that your new position is going well and that you have good people to work with at your job. It makes life so much easier.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great clips, Caman. I agree with Rp about the Seals and Croft comparison. I have always liked them as a duo. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Great clips, Caman. I agree with Rp about the Seals and Croft comparison. I have always liked them as a duo. Paix, mes amis.


Duos seem to be a thing of the past, don't you think? One of my favs was Brewer and Shipley. Saw them at a Jethro Tull concert [ yeah I know the booking agent had to be stoned that day ] but they were great. Their albums were like the Argos, two and out.........


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Duos seem to be a thing of the past, don't you think? One of my favs was Brewer and Shipley. Saw them at a Jethro Tull concert [ yeah I know the booking agent had to be stoned that day ] but they were great. Their albums were like the Argos, two and out.........


Listen on a few of Brewer and Shipley's songs on YouTube.
Nice, they were good.
I like them. 
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> Listen on a few of Brewer and Shipley's songs on YouTube.
> Nice, they were good.
> I like them.
> Thanks for the tip.


Caman, when you come over we can share some of our "folk" music, not sure how much you get there, but we have some great artists in Canada, especially in the Maritimes. One of my favs is Loreena McKennitt, do you know her?

Marc, not sure if you are familiar with her, but she lives in Stratford Ontario and is known to my brother in law. He being a Kinsmen as well had a CF auction and she donated a signed copy of all her CDs. He didn't tell me of course, and the whole batch went for $100. I would have bid twice that........ who knew.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Duos seem to be a thing of the past, don't you think? One of my favs was Brewer and Shipley. Saw them at a Jethro Tull concert [ yeah I know the booking agent had to be stoned that day ] but they were great. Their albums were like the Argos, two and out.........


Loved the mellow sounds of Brewer and Shipley, especially their '71 hit.

YouTube - One Toke Over the Line

Having made Nixon's enemy's list and special rebuke from VP Spiro T. Agnew, Lawrence Welk played their song thinking it was a gospel song. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Caman, when you come over we can share some of our "folk" music, not sure how much you get there, but we have some great artists in Canada, especially in the Maritimes. One of my favs is Loreena McKennitt, do you know her?
> 
> Marc, not sure if you are familiar with her, but she lives in Stratford Ontario and is known to my brother in law. He being a Kinsmen as well had a CF auction and she donated a signed copy of all her CDs. He didn't tell me of course, and the whole batch went for $100. I would have bid twice that........ who knew.


Yes, I have heard of her and her music. Great voice with a good range.

Quinlan Road - A Mediterranean Odyssey


----------



## Rps

Yeah, I really like Yankee Lady, thought it was their best song. Also, but not protest music, was Loggins and Messina .... nice stuff.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Caman, when you come over we can share some of our "folk" music, not sure how much you get there, but we have some great artists in Canada, especially in the Maritimes. One of my favs is Loreena McKennitt, do you know her?


Yes, I've listen to a few of her tracks. She's good
I think she sound more Gaelic rock and Kate bush then Enya,
as some people say.


----------



## friend

Well, what can you say. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah, I really like Yankee Lady, thought it was their best song. Also, but not protest music, was Loggins and Messina .... nice stuff.


My favorite L&M song ............ not sure why, just that it speaks to me.

YouTube - WATCHING THE RIVER RUN / LOGGINS & MESSINA


----------



## Rps

Enya ... that's interesting. One of my daughter in laws loves her. I don't see her as a celtic artist.... maybe I haven't listened to enough of her music. In some ways her music strikes me as a type of harmonic elevator music ... very background .... not like Clannand [ probably spelt the name wrong but I know you know who they are. }


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of Celtic music, Liam Clancy, died on December 4 aged 74, and was the last surviving member of the Clancy Brothers and Tommy Makem.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Enya ... that's interesting. One of my daughter in laws loves her. I don't see her as a celtic artist.... maybe I haven't listened to enough of her music. In some ways her music strikes me as a type of harmonic elevator music ... very background .... not like Clannand [ probably spelt the name wrong but I know you know who they are. }


Enya is not bad at all, but Clannad is way better I think. 
I'm not sure why she left the band, 
but it might have to do that she was in her sister Máire's shadow.
I love Clannad. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> Enya is not bad at all, but Clannad is way better I think.
> I'm not sure why she left the band,
> but it might have to do that she was in her sister Máire's shadow.
> I love Clannad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Yes I really like them. Not sure why they don't get major recognition, but they are wonderful!


----------



## friend

I was just going to send this to the wife,
but it so sweet with Liam calling for me in the background at the end.
So forget that I hardly ever have played the song in question. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great, Caman. Cool Liam calling out "Daddy .............". Give him a hug for me. How old is he? My son, who I used to carry around in a Snugli while I lectured on-campus at Memorial, is not a few inches taller than me.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Speaking of Celtic music, Liam Clancy, died on December 4 aged 74, and was the last surviving member of the Clancy Brothers and Tommy Makem.


Oh, I didn't hear that. 
A friend of mine, Tara who was in family with him,
was going to ask him to be on one of my songs
when I was recording in Youghal, but I didn't
return home but stayed in Sweden. 
We were going to wait until the next recording on Irish soil.
My loss.
Fair thee well Liam. :clap:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Great, Caman. Cool Liam calling out "Daddy .............". Give him a hug for me. How old is he? My son, who I used to carry around in a Snugli while I lectured on-campus at Memorial, is not a few inches taller than me.


I will. 
He is turned 4 in april.
He is sooo sweet.
Him calling is why I made it public, otherwise it's just a little 
thingybob for the wife, that I haven't played more then 4 times or so.


----------



## SINC

A couple days back I promised film at eleven and finally got it done. Here is the shot of the transfer of the data from Crystal's black MacBook to my old MBP:










And below is the shot of my new MBP today:










As you can see by the bottom photo, the new MBP is the matte screen and it just looks so much better than the old one. I always thought the screen looked too big for the computer with that ugly black border all the way round it.

Had a break in the action from this afternoon's golf to take the second shot.

Now all I have to do is erase and reinstall the original software on the black MacBook and ship it off as the trade-in.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> I was just going to send this to the wife,
> but it so sweet with Liam calling for me in the background at the end.
> So forget that I hardly ever have played the song in question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


:clap::clap::clap:Awesome Caman! And that is cute ; Liam calling you in the background. 
Not bad sound quality either - did you use your built in mic and camera on your MacBook to do that?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I will.
> He is turned 4 in april.
> He is sooo sweet.
> Him calling is why I made it public, otherwise it's just a little
> thingybob for the wife, that I haven't played more then 4 times or so.


Great age for a boy, Caman. He has a talented dad.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> :clap::clap::clap:Awesome Caman! And that is cute ; Liam calling you in the background.
> Not bad sound quality either - did you use your built in mic and camera on your MacBook to do that?


Thanks Kim. 
Jepp. Photobooth. 
I'm a true Mac nerd, I am.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh, I didn't hear that.
> A friend of mine, Tara who was in family with him,
> was going to ask him to be on one of my songs
> when I was recording in Youghal, but I didn't
> return home but stayed in Sweden.
> We were going to wait until the next recording on Irish soil.
> My loss.
> Fair thee well Liam. :clap:


Yes, growing up in New York City, there was an obvious connection to all things Irish. However, growing up in a Jewish neighborhood, I did not get to experience this Irish side of NYC. Still, when I was in university, one summer I heard them play at an Irish pub, and was hooked on Irish music.


----------



## friend

Good night my friends. 
Don't get lost in the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night my friends.
> Don't get lost in the snow.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good night my friends.
> Don't get lost in the snow.


thanks Caman, we'll try not to.... :lmao:

Here is something to warm your Irish Heart, and perhaps send you into slumberland! YouTube - Enya - Silent Night (in Irish) Christmas Lyrics


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> thanks Caman, we'll try not to.... :lmao:
> 
> Here is something to warm your Irish Heart, and perhaps send you into slumberland! YouTube - Enya - Silent Night (in Irish) Christmas Lyrics


Wow!!! That was great, Leslie. Haunting and soothing all at the same time.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!! That was great, Leslie. Haunting and soothing all at the same time.


I do love Enya, she is not the bouncy side of folk / Celtic but , the more elusive and mysterious as you pointed out haunting side.... 
when I have people in for therapy it is her music they most comment on about relaxation, 

I found this... since you know the Avalon Peninsula you would like this, 
YouTube - Enya - The Mists Of Avalon

And this is also in Irish Gaelic, and this is Enya in this video.... she also does the Avalon song with Laureen MacKinnet, once you open one of these on the right you will find many more....  YouTube - Enya - Na Laetha Geal M'Oige


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> thanks Caman, we'll try not to.... :lmao:
> 
> Here is something to warm your Irish Heart, and perhaps send you into slumberland! YouTube - Enya - Silent Night (in Irish) Christmas Lyrics


I really like Enya's sound ...so does the hubby.

Thanks


----------



## KC4

Marc - I remember you saying that your all time favorite song was "Amazing Grace" 

Have you ever heard the Blind Boys of Alabama's version?

They came as an opening act to Calgary about 7 years ago. I can't remember the main act anymore, but have never forgotten the "Blind Boys" 




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Marc - I remember you saying that your all time favorite song was "Amazing Grace"
> 
> Have you ever heard the Blind Boys of Alabama's version?
> 
> They came as an opening act to Calgary about 7 years ago. I can't remember the main act anymore, but have never forgotten the "Blind Boys"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Wow! I love Amazing Grace, and I love 'blues and Blues Jazz... this is a wonderfully different rendition ... I love it!! 
I have never heard of this group.... thanks so much! :clap:


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, this would be my first post with this computer since about 2001.

Found my old Mac Powerbook Lombard bronze keyboard laptop that I paid over $5,100 for back then. Fired it up today and even the battery still works.

This post direct from 2001.

You'll find the old gal in the classifieds soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc - I remember you saying that your all time favorite song was "Amazing Grace"
> 
> Have you ever heard the Blind Boys of Alabama's version?
> 
> They came as an opening act to Calgary about 7 years ago. I can't remember the main act anymore, but have never forgotten the "Blind Boys"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Great rendition of Amazing Grace, Kim. Thanks for the clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight Marc, Sleep well  I'm off for a good kip myself.... shortly :yawn:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Hmmm, this would be my first post with this computer since about 2001.
> 
> Found my old Lombard bronze keyboard laptop that I paid over $5,100 for back then. Fired it up today and even the battery still works.
> 
> This post direct from 2001.
> 
> You'll find the old gal in the classifieds soon.


is this a Mac? or it's own brand?


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> is this a Mac? or it's own brand?


A Lombard is a Powerbook G3 Mac laptop, vintage 1999;


----------



## macdoodle

That is pretty interesting, I know I had a desktop a few years younger (1994) and it was working perfectly when I gave it away 3 years ago.... they sure work for a long time....  (I paid just over 4,000. at that time... and a gazillion books to boot!


----------



## friend

Good morning gang.
7:06 and no snow.
Aiofe off to her playschool and I have tons to do,
starting now with scanning documents for the move.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Have a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a warm breakfast for one and all before I venture outside to tackle the snow and drifts. What a mess. Enjoy.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall make a warm breakfast for one and all before I venture outside to tackle the snow and drifts. What a mess. Enjoy.


Thanks for breakfast Marc, I won't be out for awhile, it is like a deep freeze out there!

Still too dark anyway. I will just grab a coffee for now and warm up some.... 

Take care with those drifts... they can be hazardous to your health


----------



## macdoodle

Found this quote from Steve Jobs, just thought I would share...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. I have tackled some of the snow in the driveway so that at least we can walk in and out of the house. What a mess!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Found this quote from Steve Jobs, just thought I would share...


Good one from SJ, Leslie. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

This Bear Hug is to help you keep warm and fuzzy... :love2:
I know I'll be using it today....:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning folks, a good day to stay inside and watch a movie which is exactly what I plan on doing after I compose tomorrow's issue of mybirdie.ca.


----------



## macdoodle

Got to agree with you there.... ! Are your doors frozen in?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning shang gang!

Well, winter has made its announcement here yesterday! We received approximately 5 cm of the white stuff. :-( At least we don't have to shovel anyways. Marc, have fun with those drifts! :lmao: 

Leslie, I love the bear hug pic! Sooo cute!

Have a great day you'all! TTYS.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Brrr - it's almost 30 below here........shudder....Thanks for Breakfast Marc...take care out there with those drifts! 

Cute Bear Hug Leslie! - I'll take a dozen of those, please and thanks. 

What movie are you planning on watching Don? I'm off to check out SAP and then finish my homework....

Good luck with your doc scanning Caman - hope you have one with an automatic feeder - otherwise the one page at a time can be painfully slow.... I may venture out today and purchase a scanner. Then again - I may wait until January too....theoretically the prices should be better....

My last class of the semester is today....then a break till next year.  It will give me a chance to catch up with a bunch of stuff that I have been neglecting.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Kim! How are you?

Whew, your last day of the semester has finally arrived! Now you can do some serious Xmas shopping. What are you getting for me?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> This Bear Hug is to help you keep warm and fuzzy... :love2:
> I know I'll be using it today....:lmao:


Now that is one cute picture, Leslie. You would almost want to hug the bear ............... but not quite.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Kim! How are you?
> 
> Whew, your last day of the semester has finally arrived! Now you can do some serious Xmas shopping. What are you getting for me?


I am well thanks......and a TIMMY's of course! 

How have you been? Get your big construction project finished?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> What movie are you planning on watching Don? I'm off to check out SAP and then finish my homework....


Now that is where I could use some help Kim. I have the following movies to choose from:

The Patriot
Evan Almighty
State Of Play
The Horseman
Marley And Me
Star Trek 2009
The Shooter
Indiana Jones And The Crystal Skull
The Bucket List

The last three are Blue Ray. Which one should I watch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Sharon and Kim. Lunch is just being made ............... unless you want breakfast first?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Now that is where I could use some help Kim. I have the following movies to choose from:
> 
> The Patriot
> Evan Almighty
> State Of Play
> The Horseman
> Marley And Me
> Star Trek 2009
> The Shooter
> Indiana Jones And The Crystal Skull
> The Bucket List
> 
> The last three are Blue Ray. Which one should I watch?


Hi Don, for my two cents, Star Trek 2009 is a great movie, State of Play is okay, Marley and Me is very good, the rest are a toss up [ according to my tastes ] seen them all .... Trek is the best of the bunch IMO


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Now that is where I could use some help Kim. I have the following unwatched movies to choose from:
> 
> The Patriot
> Evan Almighty
> State Of Play
> The Horseman
> Marley And Me
> Star Trek 2009
> 
> Which one should I watch?


The only one I haven't seen is "The Horseman" so can't comment.

All are good..Marley and Me a bit on the sappy side if you like that kind of stuff....Evan Almighty was actually better than I thought it would be....The Patriot and State of Play good drama/action and Star Trek is just plain fun and action filled...I guess it depends on what you are in the mood for...How 'bout watching two of them?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> How 'bout watching two of them?


Now there is a great plan. Maybe three?


----------



## KC4

Oh you added some more - one stands out for me above ALL the rest...
The Bucket List.....
That's a MUST!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now that is where I could use some help Kim. I have the following movies to choose from:
> 
> The Patriot
> Evan Almighty
> State Of Play
> The Horseman
> Marley And Me
> Star Trek 2009
> The Shooter
> Indiana Jones And The Crystal Skull
> The Bucket List
> 
> The last three are Blue Ray. Which one should I watch?


The Patriot is one of Mel Gibson's best movies, in my opinion.
Evan Almighty is a great laugh.
Marley and Me will bring a tear or two to your eyes ............ even for a non-dog owner.
The Bucket List will inspire and make you laugh/think.
Indiana Jones is actually interesting, and a nice switch from his last movie.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> I am well thanks......and a TIMMY's of course!
> 
> How have you been? Get your big construction project finished?


I've been great, thanks Kim. I've already had my Timmy's!! I'm up earlier than you!  Hubby always buys one for me every morning before he heads out. 

The big construction project is 2/3rd completed and am waiting for the general to complete the 3rd unit so we can start on it. 

I imagine Kacey is a tad jealous that you are on your Xmas break already!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Oh you added some more - one stands out for me above ALL the rest...
> The Bucket List.....
> That's a MUST!


Yeah, I added the Blue Ray ones I have. Am just starting the collection of BR. Can't argue with your choice of The Bucket List. I love the movie, but have never seen it in HD or Blue Ray so it will be a bit further down on my list of "good enough to watch again" movies.


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning shang gang!
> 
> Well, winter has made its announcement here yesterday! We received approximately 5 cm of the white stuff. :-( At least we don't have to shovel anyways. Marc, have fun with those drifts! :lmao:
> 
> Leslie, I love the bear hug pic! Sooo cute!
> 
> Have a great day you'all! TTYS.


Hi Kim,
Seems you dodged a weather bullet that went right over to the rock....:lmao:
hopefully it won't make a U=turn and pepper you with more snow... 

( I'm going to crawl in beside baby bear, he's looking for company :lmao


----------



## SINC

I have a friend in the business who gives me free movies for my collection and I sometimes have so many, I don't have time to watch them all. Maybe when I retire I will have time. Oh wait, I AM retired . . .


----------



## sharonmac09

macdoodle said:


> Hi Kim,
> Seems you dodged a weather bullet that went right over to the rock....:lmao:
> hopefully it won't make a U=turn and pepper you with more snow...
> 
> ( I'm going to crawl in beside baby bear, he's looking for company :lmao


Hi Leslie, it's Sharon here! Kim is over in Alberta! Yes, I'm so glad the Rock got the snow! In fact all winter us Bluenosers always say Moncton or St John's can have the snow! hee hee!


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> I've been great, thanks Kim. I've already had my Timmy's!! I'm up earlier than you!  Hubby always buys one for me every morning before he heads out.
> 
> The big construction project is 2/3rd completed and am waiting for the general to complete the 3rd unit so we can start on it.
> 
> I imagine Kacey is a tad jealous that you are on your Xmas break already!


Hah! You are spoiled - but not rotten of course! 
My hubby brings me and Kacey Timmy's goodies on the weekends frequently. :love2:

But Kacey and I are both jealous that he gets to go to Houston today......while we freeze our keesters off up here. 

I'm expecting a call from him sometime this evening as he is sitting down in one of our favorite Tex-Mex restaurants, sipping a margarita and then he'll read the menu to me. Long distance harassment phone call!


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Hah! You are spoiled - but not rotten of course!
> My hubby brings me and Kacey Timmy's goodies on the weekends frequently. :love2:
> 
> But Kacey and I are both jealous that he gets to go to Houston today......while we freeze our keesters off up here.
> 
> I'm expecting a call from him sometime this evening as he is sitting down in one of our favorite Tex-Mex restaurants, sipping a margarita and then he'll read the menu to me. Long distance harassment phone call!


Your hubby is in Houston? Oh my, now I'm jealous too! How long is he going to able to bask in the deep south warm weather and consequently boast about it?


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Leslie, it's Sharon here! Kim is over in Alberta! Yes, I'm so glad the Rock got the snow! In fact all winter us Bluenosers always say Moncton or St John's can have the snow! hee hee!


I am so sorry Sharon, I was not paying attention... (frozen brain this morning)
where in NS are you located? I used to live in St Margarets Bay.... many many years ago... before it 'grew up' :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Hah! You are spoiled - but not rotten of course!
> My hubby brings me and Kacey Timmy's goodies on the weekends frequently. :love2:
> 
> But Kacey and I are both jealous that he gets to go to Houston today......while we freeze our keesters off up here.
> 
> I'm expecting a call from him sometime this evening as he is sitting down in one of our favorite Tex-Mex restaurants, sipping a margarita and then he'll read the menu to me. Long distance harassment phone call!


Houston! How great is that...?? surely there is room in his suitcase for you?? :lmao:

you could hide down there until we let you know the 'deepfreeze' is over ... take enough milk and cookies for a few weeks!! :lmao:


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Your hubby is in Houston? Oh my, now I'm jealous too! How long is he going to able to bask in the deep south warm weather and consequently boast about it?


He should be back up here in the great white north by tomorrow night...too bad he doesn't have time to shop - I'd ask him to pick me up some "supplies" of ingredients that are hard to find up here.


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Houston! How great is that...?? surely there is room in his suitcase for you?? :lmao:
> 
> you could hide down there until we let you know the 'deepfreeze' is over ... take enough milk and cookies for a few weeks!! :lmao:


Yeah I know - I miss Houston on cold weather days like this. If Kacey and I didn't have school - we'd be tagging along for sure...Maybe next time. He travels there rather frequently.


----------



## sharonmac09

macdoodle said:


> I am so sorry Sharon, I was not paying attention... (frozen brain this morning)
> where in NS are you located? I used to live in St Margarets Bay.... many many years ago... before it 'grew up' :lmao:



No problem, ye frozen brain. We are all guilty of brain freezes. 

I'm located in New Glasgow. St. Margaret's Bay is a beautiful rather touristy area. How long ago did you live there?


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> No problem, ye frozen brain. We are all guilty of brain freezes.
> 
> I'm located in New Glasgow. St. Margaret's Bay is a beautiful rather touristy area. How long ago did you live there?


Longer than I care to recall:lmao: I moved from there in1987, it was sparse then and we were only one of 6 houses on the street at the top of Jacks hill, turn left, we had the cedar house on the right about 3 houses in... (that was then, I am sure there are many more now...


----------



## SINC

Well, I tried Star Trek and lasted 24 minutes before I shut it off. Not my kind of thing, way too predictable and boring for my taste.

Onward to State Of Play.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, save Marley when you want a good cry. It is sort of like a modern-day "Old Yeller".


----------



## Dr.G.

It is snowing again, but we should only get about 5cm .............. nothing like yesterday's 40cm. The temps are cold, with a -2 feeling like -10, and the air is dry. Of course, my wife keeps telling me of the feeling from the brutal cold that AB/SK/MB are experiencing today, since she experienced winters in Calgary, Edmonton, Regina and Winnipeg. I have to put on a sweater when she tells these stories.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Well, I tried Star Trek and lasted 24 minutes before I shut it off. Not my kind of thing, way too predictable and boring for my taste.
> 
> Onward to State Of Play.


Not a Trekkie obviously - I am and I :love2: it! 

Hope you enjoy State of Play better.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> It is snowing again, but we should only get about 5cm .............. nothing like yesterday's 40cm. The temps are cold, with a -2 feeling like -10, and the air is dry. Of course, my wife keeps telling me of the feeling from the brutal cold that AB/SK/MB are experiencing today, since she experienced winters in Calgary, Edmonton, Regina and Winnipeg. I have to put on a sweater when she tells these stories.


Yeah - It really is cold here...so cold that even in a relatively well built newer home, it's chilly in the house. If I raise the thermostat just one degree, the furnace seems to work double time just to achieve that one degree improvement. Not worth it.

I'll just put on another sweater.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife was telling my son and I when she had to walk to school in Edmonton when the windchills were at -50C. I got the woodstove going with a roaring fire just to listen to these stories. Amazing that her eyeballs did not freeze. I guess it was "make school .......... or die trying".


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> My wife was telling my son and I when she had to walk to school in Edmonton when the windchills were at -50C. I got the woodstove going with a roaring fire just to listen to these stories. Amazing that her eyeballs did not freeze. I guess it was "make school .......... or die trying".


Yeah - those are the days when the radio warns that exposed skin freezes within seconds. That's when you learn to completely cover your face with a scarf and squint through the fabric. Or wear ski goggles. Otherwise your eyeballs DO freeze - well, at least tear up and freeze shut.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and her brother and sister are about 3 years apart (Deborah is the middle child), and they all walked to school together. She had to drag her brother to school some days .................... which was all of 5 blocks or so away.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Yeah - It really is cold here...so cold that even in a relatively well built newer home, it's chilly in the house. If I raise the thermostat just one degree, the furnace seems to work double time just to achieve that one degree improvement. Not worth it.
> 
> I'll just put on another sweater.


I live in a house that is over 100 years old, it has been updated through the years
( put in a bathroom :lmao and I have the temp around 65... with the snow blocking all the 'air leaks' and a blanket strung across the hall to the upstairs to hold the heat down, it is pretty cosy.... (long underwear, a big sweater and socks make it just fine.....:lmao:

the other residents are wearing fur coats.... but they still crawl under the blankies for a snuggle  keeps me warm too!! 

the good thing about this old house is it is ALWaYS cool on the hottest day, I seldom have to put on a fan, right now I will put on the fire, and watch the curling....


----------



## SINC

Just took a break, with an hour left of State Of Play. Mucho better movie for sure. I even understand the whole thing, newsroom and all. Now back to finish it off.


----------



## friend

Hmmmm. 
I became really ill for about few hours with bad stomach and nausea.
Went to the little boys room and took a rest in bed for two hours.

Scared the bejesus out of me, thinking I had a relapse of my diverticulosis.
Feeling better now though.
Wonder if it was a stomach bug or a bad veggie burger that I had out on town?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just took a break, with an hour left of State Of Play. Mucho better movie for sure. I even understand the whole thing, newsroom and all. Now back to finish it off.


My wife and I saw State of Play in the theater. Great flick, in my opinion. Deborah did not like Russell Crowe as Cal McCaffrey, although she love Russel Crowe in real life. 

Did you catch the song from NL's Great Big Sea at the onset of the movie? RC is friends with the lead singer of GBS.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hmmmm.
> I became really ill for about few hours with bad stomach and nausea.
> Went to the little boys room and took a rest in bed for two hours.
> 
> Scared the bejesus out of me, thinking I had a relapse of my diverticulosis.
> Feeling better now though.
> Wonder if it was a stomach bug or a bad veggie burger that I had out on town?


Sorry to hear that you are ill, Caman. Good luck on this having passed and being able to get through the night. When I was a single parent getting sick was always my biggest fear, since my two children were totally dependent upon me.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear that you are ill, Caman. Good luck on this having passed and being able to get through the night. When I was a single parent getting sick was always my biggest fear, since my two children were totally dependent upon me.


Thanks Marc.
Me too, horrible to leave them on their it is. 
Even for one night. 

Luckily I seem fine now, touch wood.
I'm at eating my evening yogurt mix and it's going well so far.


----------



## friend

Good night my friends. 

Time for little me to hit the sack.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> My wife and I saw State of Play in the theater. Great flick, in my opinion. Deborah did not like Russell Crowe as Cal McCaffrey, although she love Russel Crowe in real life.
> 
> Did you catch the song from NL's Great Big Sea at the onset of the movie? RC is friends with the lead singer of GBS.


I too thought it was a great flick Marc and I did hear the song in his car in the opening part of the movie. Tomorrow is going to be "The Horseman".

I have not been in a theatre for over 20 years now Marc. The day they turned up the volume to ear splitting level was the day they lost me as a theatre client. It is just too loud to bear.

I run my home theatre system on mono so I do not have to turn up the dialogue and turn down the car chases, time after time. Any action, the volume jumps, any dialogue, it becomes too soft to hear. Mono solves the issue nicely for me. 

Why is there a car chase scene in everything but a western anyway?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night my friends.
> 
> Time for little me to hit the sack.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán. In my case, I will type to you in the morning.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good night my friends.
> 
> Time for little me to hit the sack.


Good night Caman, hope your tummy settles overnight!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Why is there a car chase scene in everything but a western anyway?


:lmao:Still are: It's just the traditional type of horsepower used in those chase scenes.


----------



## KC4

Goodnight Camán...Hope you are back too 100% in the morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too thought it was a great flick Marc and I did hear the song in his car in the opening part of the movie. Tomorrow is going to be "The Horseman".
> 
> I have not been in a theatre for over 20 years now Marc. The day they turned up the volume to ear splitting level was the day they lost me as a theatre client. It is just too loud to bear.
> 
> I run my home theatre system on mono so I do not have to turn up the dialogue and turn down the car chases, time after time. Any action, the volume jumps, any dialogue, it becomes too soft to hear. Mono solves the issue nicely for me.
> 
> Why is there a car chase scene in everything but a western anyway?


There are some movies I like to see in the actual theater ............ but sometimes it is such a hassle to go out and fight the crowds for certain movies.

I did get really good Polk speakers for surround sound with our DVD player. My son cranks it up for movies like the "Lord of the Rings". When the sub-woofer gets goings so do the doxies. The hide when they hear the Orcs.


----------



## Rps

Good evening Marc, Don, Kim. Leslie and Caman . Well it finally came .............................. white and ugly but nothing like the levels you guys on the West and East got.

Say Don, speaking of oaters ...... recently my wife and I have been watching "Deadwood" in DVD. Not a bad series, if you haven't seen it give it a whirl. As for other very watchable series, my fav is Rome ... got both seasons. Tudors is great too, you can watch it on CBC via the net. Not many western movies out lately. Maybe Brokeback Mountain .... so that's where cow poke comes from...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Rp. How are you this fine chilly evening?


----------



## Rps

I'm good Marc. Hopefully it will warmup for tomorrow and the streets will be not a slick as they are now. How did you weather the storm? You guys seem to have had a few whacks early this year ..... is this normal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm good Marc. Hopefully it will warmup for tomorrow and the streets will be not a slick as they are now. How did you weather the storm? You guys seem to have had a few whacks early this year ..... is this normal?


Yes, snow came early this year. We get a bit of snow in Oct. and some in Nov., but it never seems to last. This snow is so deep and so tightly packed that it will be the bottom layer of the snow that comes this Winter. We shall see.

I ache since it is the first time I have had to use the snowblower and shovel heavy snow. 

How is your lit review coming along?


----------



## Rps

I find out on Monday if my review will be okay to proceed further. As I have to tie it into my project, that too has to be approved in principle and then off to the ethics board for approval. Hopefully I can get an okay on the Lit and then process to the ethics board. It seems to never end .................. good thing I like the subject.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good to hear, Rp. Good luck with the ethics board approval, since that is crucial these days.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, snow came early this year. We get a bit of snow in Oct. and some in Nov., but it never seems to last. This snow is so deep and so tightly packed that it will be the bottom layer of the snow that comes this Winter. We shall see.
> 
> I ache since it is the first time I have had to use the snowblower and shovel heavy snow.
> 
> How is your lit review coming along?


Evening Rp..:lmao: -33 right now (5:30 here) ...

DrG, for your aches and pains, may I recommend *Buckleys White Rub..*.. it does a great job and doesn't smell awful!:lmao: I use it at night and then wrap up warm, it is quite amazing ... Watkins also have a good one out, but I find the smell too strong ....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Evening Rp..:lmao: -33 right now (5:30 here) ...
> 
> DrG, for your aches and pains, may I recommend *Buckleys White Rub..*.. it does a great job and doesn't smell awful!:lmao: I use it at night and then wrap up warm, it is quite amazing ... Watkins also have a good one out, but I find the smell too strong ....


I might look into this, because if it has a smell, my wife won't let me use it, especially at night.


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Evening Rp..:lmao: -33 right now (5:30 here) ...
> 
> DrG, for your aches and pains, may I recommend *Buckleys White Rub..*.. it does a great job and doesn't smell awful!:lmao: I use it at night and then wrap up warm, it is quite amazing ... Watkins also have a good one out, but I find the smell too strong ....


Actually, I would have suggested a large glass of red wine or a brandy..... works for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually, I would have suggested a large glass of red wine or a brandy..... works for me.


A fine idea ........... but I have to drive to pick my son up from the MUN gym and I never drink and drive.


----------



## Rps

That is a very wise practice ..... I wish more would follow your lead in this regard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, I am usually the designated driver ............ or we take cabs if I am with my wife and we both would like a drink.


----------



## Rps

You know that is such a simple solution ...... I can't understand why more people do not follow that piece of advice. We have an almost perpetual RIDE programme here ..... it won't go away unless the people wise up .... I know it's a pain when your caught in one of those things, but the way I look at it, the police are protecting us from the dumb asses who insist on drinking and driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Rp. This is why when I learned to drive at Young Drivers of Canada, they drilled into us being a defensive driver for the ipeople who don't drive well, and for those who have been drinking.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Actually, I would have suggested a large glass of red wine or a brandy..... works for me.


I don't have either, but I do have some Irish Cream and it is wonderful in hot coffee.... you have to let the coffee cool a bit so as not to ruin the 'irish' :lmao:
and you also have to be sure there is not more than 1/2 cup of coffee don't want to curdle the cream!! 

Ahhh, Tanks, me son, tis a foine idea you have....I'm off to make some brew....


----------



## Rps

My daughter went through that programme and I think it is one of the best ones to teach people how to drive. She would often recite what she was doing when driving and I immediately saw the logic in it and soon began to follow her practices myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

I love Bailey's .................... and will drink it anytime ................ so long as I don't have to drive.


----------



## Rps

Marc just wondering if you are familiar with a tv series called: Empire of the Word - The Magic of Reading . It runs on TV Ontario [ which you can get on the web at TVO.ORG | Home and it is under the video section. I was watching it and immediately thought of you.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, speaking of oaters ...... recently my wife and I have been watching "Deadwood" in DVD. Not a bad series, if you haven't seen it give it a whirl. As for other very watchable series, my fav is Rome ... got both seasons. Tudors is great too, you can watch it on CBC via the net. Not many western movies out lately. Maybe Brokeback Mountain .... so that's where cow poke comes from...............


RP, that awful movie ruined modern western genre for me.

I am no fan of the chosen lifestyle it portrayed. Poke indeed. tptptptp

I did like Deadwood. Watched the initial series on TV a few years back. Was it on A & E or Showcase? I recall it was the latter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My daughter went through that programme and I think it is one of the best ones to teach people how to drive. She would often recite what she was doing when driving and I immediately saw the logic in it and soon began to follow her practices myself.


I have avoided two major accidents because of my YDC training. I was able to see the potential for an accident with a careless/drunk driver both times and avoided head on crashes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc just wondering if you are familiar with a tv series called: Empire of the Word - The Magic of Reading . It runs on TV Ontario [ which you can get on the web at TVO.ORG | Home and it is under the video section. I was watching it and immediately thought of you.


I have heard of this series, but, in all honesty, have not seen it to date. I shall rectify this when my grading is completed. Merci, mon ami.

Have you ever read the book, or seen the movie, "The Freedom Writers"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to be up early again to bring the Toyota Echo in for snow tires. So, someone else should get breakfast and tea/coffee ready for tomorrow. Merci.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

some wonderful animal antics....

The Orangutan and the Hound Video by National Geographic - MySpace Video


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Let us know how your new job is going for you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> some wonderful animal antics....
> 
> The Orangutan and the Hound Video by National Geographic - MySpace Video


I shall check this out tomorrow, Leslie. I love orangs, and support saving their natural habitat. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I shall check this out tomorrow, Leslie. I love orangs, and support saving their natural habitat. Paix, mon amie.


 Wonderful wake up moments await you Marc, :lmao: it will give you something to do while the rest of us sleep :lmao:

I am getting ready to head that way m'self.... down to -35 right now....extra blankets are the order of the night.... (for everyone!! )

Irish cream, a good book, and a down duvet... that's my goal....:love2:


----------



## SINC

Our electric blanket is on under the duvet. I'll be cosy tonight in spite of the icy temps.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.
Feeling better today, but quite tired.
Well well, just to get going anyway.
Up up and away.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán and everyone who follows. Since Marc is off getting the tires on his Echo installed, I have put out a table of pastries, bagels and sticky buns to enjoy with your tea, coffee or hot chocolate as the case may be this morning. the deep freeze is still on in the west, so it will be another indoor day for me.


----------



## SINC

Whoops! I nearly forgot to mention there's breaking news from Bowmanville on mybirdie.ca this morning.

And what could be happening in Bowmanville that it would make the pages of SAP? Other than Rp living there that is!

You have to visit the link in my sig to find out.


----------



## CubaMark

Buenos Días from México. My wife had a 6:00am flight, so I've been up for a couple of hours here... and I'm *not* a morning person.










Finally warming up a bit here... temps overnight only down to 14 (that's plus-14). It's been between -2 and +4 the last week or so overnight. In a country with no central heating, no insulation, and leaky windows, it's far worse than being in Canada with -40 outside. At least back home I could throw another log on the fire...


----------



## SINC

Morning CM. You mean to say that you have no way to add any heat to your residence at all? That does seem odd. Not even a fireplace?


----------



## CubaMark

Few homes / apartments in Mexico have heating of any sort. We're relying on hot water bottles and just purchased a small space heater, which takes a bit of the chill off. We're up in the mountains / desert - about 8700 feet - with a fair bit of wind this time of year. Drafty!

Takes me back to my childhood... every winter, putting plastic sheeting over the windows to keep the drafts out... going out to the wood shed for the morning's armful to get the kitchen stove warmed up...


----------



## SINC

Yep, know what you mean about growing up with a wood stove and getting outta bed in a cold house. But life was good back then in spite of it all.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


macdoodle said:


> Wonderful wake up moments await you Marc, :lmao: it will give you something to do while the rest of us sleep :lmao:
> 
> I am getting ready to head that way m'self.... down to -35 right now....extra blankets are the order of the night.... (for everyone!! )
> 
> Irish cream, a good book, and a down duvet... that's my goal....:love2:


Heh heh - Would you believe, Leslie, that I have the Irish Cream out already this morning??? Yep yep.


SINC said:


> Good morning Camán and everyone who follows. Since Marc is off getting the tires on his Echo installed, I have put out a table of pastries, bagels and sticky buns to enjoy with your tea, coffee or hot chocolate as the case may be this morning. the deep freeze is still on in the west, so it will be another indoor day for me.


Thanks for breakfast Don! (sigh) Yeah...It's still a deep freeze here too.... and the hubby phoned last night, as predicted, from one of our favorite Texas BBQ restaurants - Rudy's ...just to gloat. When the sound of chewing came over the phone, I hung up.  Obscene.


CubaMark said:


> Buenos Días from México. My wife had a 6:00am flight, so I've been up for a couple of hours here... and I'm *not* a morning person.
> 
> Finally warming up a bit here... temps overnight only down to 14 (that's plus-14). It's been between -2 and +4 the last week or so overnight. In a country with no central heating, no insulation, and leaky windows, it's far worse than being in Canada with -40 outside. At least back home I could throw another log on the fire...


Buenos Dias Mark - Donde esta su toque? U orajeras?

You probably have a tile floor too - which just makes it worse. 

Maybe you need some Bailey's in your coffee too? 

Yesterday I broke out a pack of Majordomo hot chocolate from my secret reserve stash...Can't get it in Canada....have to beg friends to send me some from Texas or Mexico.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Nice story on us Don, but some of those drinking holes in the story have very bad reputations and the officer is right .... we've had more than our share of drunks on the street in the late hours. I think it's a tolerance thing .... they've gone past the line and the police are taming the herd. I'm sure Alberta would have the same laws, in Ontario it is against the law to serve a person who is drunk .... the one bar is lucky it didn't have a fine. But , yes it does send a wrong message on one hand, but the real message is done get blasted at all.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Good morning Camán and everyone who follows. Since Marc is off getting the tires on his Echo installed, I have put out a table of pastries, bagels and sticky buns to enjoy with your tea, coffee or hot chocolate as the case may be this morning. the deep freeze is still on in the west, so it will be another indoor day for me.


BRRRR! Good morning Don, thanks for the 'spread' it is delicious.... hot chocolate / coffee is the order for this AM ... and an extra big mug, together they make a wonderful drink, sort of Mocha-ish.... 

The cold snap has everyone hunkered down for another day around here...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Not really in a chatty mood just now -- just heard the news about that little boy in Nova Scotia. Later. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning everyone. Not really in a chatty mood just now -- just heard the news about that little boy in Nova Scotia. Later. Paix, mes amis.


I was just hearing on Canada AM that he is in rough shape..... has he worsened... ?:-(


----------



## SINC

Sadly he died last night.

CBC News - Nova Scotia - Rescued boy dies in hospital


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Sadly he died last night.
> 
> CBC News - Nova Scotia - Rescued boy dies in hospital


I didn't hear this, I am greatly saddened by this,:-( he must have been needed more at Heavens Gate, where he will be able to speak, and greet .... God Bless, James.


----------



## SINC

Perhaps a bit of a musical break would be good for all of us today. I have received numerous requests from my readers for this clip. Some of you may have seen it, "The Incredible Music Machine" before, but here it is to enjoy again. If you haven't seen it before, you're in for a treat.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Still feeling down about that little boy who died in NS. Guess it is coming close to the date my daughter died, and it got me thinking. Still, must not let it get me down for too long. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Still feeling down about that little boy who died in NS. Guess it is coming close to the date my daughter died, and it got me thinking. Still, must not let it get me down for too long. Paix, mes amis.


I agree Marc, when it comes close to our own experiences it triggers something thought tucked away,safe and secure... My Mom crossed over around this time too.

I do not grieve the forward journey for those who cross over, I grieve the physical loss for myself... however, my belief system allows me to celebrate the joy of having known this soul, and how much it taught me on my journey down that 'path less travelled' 
and how to cope .... so my memories are mostly pleasant, i realize as the day of her crossing comes close, my sadness is more for me ....

The life lessons, even if they were not evident at the time, are the gifts these wonderful children come here to share, you have learned from your daughter, patience, tolerance, mastering frustration, but best of all, unconditional love, these gifts have helped make you the person you are today.....

I know, because I leaned these lessons too while tending a child with Downes Syndrome, he also taught me joy in the simplicity of life.....

Hopefully these parents will come to learn how much they have been blessed to be given such a special child.... God only gives these souls to the most loving, strong hearts.....


----------



## Cameo

It is always hardest when someone passes during or close to a holiday. So sad.

Job is going well - I made a sale yesterday, so that is a first for me. The kitten I want to keep has started having seizures so I haven't had a lot of sleep. Thank goodness my vet will put a visit on tab - I scooped her up and we went this afternoon, I forgot to stop and make an appointment so we are at mom's waiting for an hour til I can get her in.......hopefully she comes home. She crawled out from under the covers last night, fell sideways, her front legs went stiff and then she went completely limp. Scared the bedoobers right out of me. So, we are going to find out what is wrong and worry about paying later.

I have seen that clip about the musical machine - that is amazing.

They say we are expecting snow tonight.

Anyhow, I am off. Take care


----------



## macdoodle

Cameo said:


> It is always hardest when someone passes during or close to a holiday. So sad.
> 
> Job is going well - I made a sale yesterday, so that is a first for me. The kitten I want to keep has started having seizures so I haven't had a lot of sleep. Thank goodness my vet will put a visit on tab - I scooped her up and we went this afternoon, I forgot to stop and make an appointment so we are at mom's waiting for an hour til I can get her in.......hopefully she comes home. She crawled out from under the covers last night, fell sideways, her front legs went stiff and then she went completely limp. Scared the bedoobers right out of me. So, we are going to find out what is wrong and worry about paying later.
> 
> I have seen that clip about the musical machine - that is amazing.
> 
> They say we are expecting snow tonight.
> 
> Anyhow, I am off. Take care


Hopefully it is nothing serious, I am sure the vet will pay close attention to the heart and check for other stuff, sometimes when they are playing they pull a muscle and the next time they move strange stuff happens, I had thet happen once and insisted on a sub-Q the vet said he didn't think he would make it.... 18 hours later he was fine.... it was a pinched nerve in the neck, no walking, no head up, momma cat must have tried to move him and he was really too big for such stuff, I figure she bumped his head on the scratch post..... hopefully this is all it is....  

Good news on the sale.... are you on commission, or half and half??


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I agree Marc, when it comes close to our own experiences it triggers something thought tucked away,safe and secure... My Mom crossed over around this time too.
> 
> I do not grieve the forward journey for those who cross over, I grieve the physical loss for myself... however, my belief system allows me to celebrate the joy of having known this soul, and how much it taught me on my journey down that 'path less travelled'
> and how to cope .... so my memories are mostly pleasant, i realize as the day of her crossing comes close, my sadness is more for me ....
> 
> The life lessons, even if they were not evident at the time, are the gifts these wonderful children come here to share, you have learned from your daughter, patience, tolerance, mastering frustration, but best of all, unconditional love, these gifts have helped make you the person you are today.....
> 
> I know, because I leaned these lessons too while tending a child with Downes Syndrome, he also taught me joy in the simplicity of life.....
> 
> Hopefully these parents will come to learn how much they have been blessed to be given such a special child.... God only gives these souls to the most loving, strong hearts.....


Very good points, Leslie. Thanks for this ray of light on a cloudy day. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> It is always hardest when someone passes during or close to a holiday. So sad.
> 
> Job is going well - I made a sale yesterday, so that is a first for me. The kitten I want to keep has started having seizures so I haven't had a lot of sleep. Thank goodness my vet will put a visit on tab - I scooped her up and we went this afternoon, I forgot to stop and make an appointment so we are at mom's waiting for an hour til I can get her in.......hopefully she comes home. She crawled out from under the covers last night, fell sideways, her front legs went stiff and then she went completely limp. Scared the bedoobers right out of me. So, we are going to find out what is wrong and worry about paying later.
> 
> I have seen that clip about the musical machine - that is amazing.
> 
> They say we are expecting snow tonight.
> 
> Anyhow, I am off. Take care


Kudos on the success in your new job, Jeanne. May there be many, many more sales in the near future.

Sorry to hear of your cat. Yes, that can be a scary situation.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

0I don't make commission - I gave it to another. That's okay for now, it is new for me and I can consider it practice. If they hire me permanent part time then maybe I can talk to the manager about it.

Cat has a very high temperature - and the seizures were probably caused by that. Probably an infection. He put her on antibotics and if she doesn't improve after a couple of days then we have to go back and decide what to do., The testing and xrays could come up to $500.00 and he doesn't do tab anymore, don't know what to do if that is the case. It feels like I have to decide between her life and costs and I hate that..........there has to be a way. I don't even have oil for heat for the house at the moment. So, I am going to believe that the antibotics are going to help.

Roast in the oven so better get the potatoes going. Take care


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> Cat has a very high temperature - and the seizures were probably caused by that. Probably an infection. He put her on antibotics and if she doesn't improve after a couple of days then we have to go back and decide what to do., The testing and xrays could come up to $500.00 and he doesn't do tab anymore, don't know what to do if that is the case. It feels like I have to decide between her life and costs and I hate that..........there has to be a way. I don't even have oil for heat for the house at the moment. So, I am going to believe that the antibotics are going to help.


That's a sad and such a difficult decision, so yes, lets hope for the antibiotics. 
And good luck with the job. :clap:


----------



## friend

I have just finished a Skype session with my dear wife Anna.
We managed to stell us 2 whole hours. 
And for ye young people out there:
Being in love is still fun at 50.


----------



## friend

Good night my snow covered friends.
Here it's 00:46 AM and still 4 degrees C.
Weird really, it's Dec. 9th.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night my snow covered friends.
> Here it's 00:46 AM and still 4 degrees C.
> Weird really, it's Dec. 9th.


Good night, Caman. We could send you some snow, but I have a feeling that snow is not rare in Sweden. Be speaking with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> 0I don't make commission - I gave it to another. That's okay for now, it is new for me and I can consider it practice. If they hire me permanent part time then maybe I can talk to the manager about it.
> 
> Cat has a very high temperature - and the seizures were probably caused by that. Probably an infection. He put her on antibotics and if she doesn't improve after a couple of days then we have to go back and decide what to do., The testing and xrays could come up to $500.00 and he doesn't do tab anymore, don't know what to do if that is the case. It feels like I have to decide between her life and costs and I hate that..........there has to be a way. I don't even have oil for heat for the house at the moment. So, I am going to believe that the antibotics are going to help.
> 
> Roast in the oven so better get the potatoes going. Take care


Jeanne, have you tried the 81mg aspirin with your cat? We give it to the doxies when they have a temp or are in pain.


----------



## macdoodle

Cameo said:


> 0I don't make commission - I gave it to another. That's okay for now, it is new for me and I can consider it practice. If they hire me permanent part time then maybe I can talk to the manager about it.
> 
> Cat has a very high temperature - and the seizures were probably caused by that. Probably an infection. He put her on antibotics and if she doesn't improve after a couple of days then we have to go back and decide what to do., The testing and xrays could come up to $500.00 and he doesn't do tab anymore, don't know what to do if that is the case. It feels like I have to decide between her life and costs and I hate that..........there has to be a way. I don't even have oil for heat for the house at the moment. So, I am going to believe that the antibotics are going to help.
> 
> Roast in the oven so better get the potatoes going. Take care


Hopefully your vet gave you Clavamox, and if you can, get kitty to eat some RAW meat,,,do not give her milk, cats cannot digest milk, it makes them sick... L-Lysene is inexpensive and available at the drugstore, sprinkle some into her food with warm water, just try and keep her warm, massage down the spine gently on either side, it will loosen any 'kinks' .... the other problem of course is the one you are facing, if it is a disease, or a bad heart, it may be kinder to let her go to rainbow bridge if there is no improvement, did the vet not tell you even his suspicions?? 
What kind of cat is it? How old..... ?


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife wants our 7 doxies to do this .................... "Right!!!!!!!!!!!" I told her ............ "When pigs fly."

YouTube - A doggy Christmas surprise - Karácsonyi kutyás meglepetés


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> My wife wants our 7 doxies to do this .................... "Right!!!!!!!!!!!" I told her ............ "When pigs fly."
> 
> YouTube - A doggy Christmas surprise - Karácsonyi kutyás meglepetés


You beat me to it Marc....:clap::lmao:
I think it is one of the best I have seen in a long time!!!:clap:

(remind your wife that Doxies don't fetch and carry, they lie down and chew.... dig, and pursue!! :lmao


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> You beat me to it Marc....:clap::lmao:
> I think it is one of the best I have seen in a long time!!!:clap:
> 
> (remind your wife that Doxies don't fetch and carry, they lie down and chew.... dig, and pursue!! :lmao


Leslie, you left out "sleep" ............. That is my son trying to get some sleep when the doxies want to play.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, you left out "sleep" ............. That is my son trying to get some sleep when the doxies want to play.


:clap::clap::lmao::lmao: sleep?? what's THAT???? :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sleep is something I need to do now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

For those with children, a husband, wife, significant other, or just a friend, give them a special hug tonight and tell them that you love them.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mona. You may have some of our snow/sleet/hail if you want, no charge. We shall have plenty more where this is coming from. We shall see.
> 
> Hope you do well on your paper.


A belated hello, Marc. We've had flurries drop in for a visit, but they don't stay.

I am not happy with either of my papers (and to judge by the mark on the one I've gotten back so far -- 78 -- neither was that prof). However, I will endeavour to do better next semester ...



Rps said:


> Hi Mona, long time no talk. How are things going ...... seems like it's paper chase time. I know your pain in that regard.


Thanks, Rps. All I have left at the moment is a report from my classroom observations, which I expect to have no problem with, and the blasted Wiki pages. At least the latter is a group project, which helps spread the misery ...



KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:Funny Turkey recipe Don.
> 
> Reminds me of one I heard a while back..
> 
> 1 Large turkey
> 1/4 lb butter
> 5 cups unpopped Popcorn
> Salt & Pepper
> 
> Stuff Turkey with Butter, Salt and popcorn. Sew tightly closed. Place turkey in oven at 395 degrees. When the a$$ blows off the turkey and knocks your oven door open, it's done.


My kind of cooking! :lmao:



Rps said:


> Hello all, following is the recipe for my Rhubarb-Sour Cherry compote.
> 
> 1 cup diced rhubarb
> 1 cup pitted sour cherries
> 1/4 cup sugar ( however I used 3 table-spoons of the juice from the cherries as I have to watch my sugar )
> 1 tsp lemon
> 
> Mix and bring to boil the ingredients on medium heat stirring often, when reaching bubble point, cover and cook for 7 minutes.
> Uncover and continue cooking for 3 more minutes or until rhubarb has "broken" down .
> You can chill and serve or, as I do, serve heated over chicken. Enjoy!


Sounds delicious, Rps! Somebody asked me if I remembered my maternal grandmother's sour cherry something-or-other that she used to serve with roast chicken ... I had to say no, I didn't. Wonder if it was something like this?



Dr.G. said:


> Loved the mellow sounds of Brewer and Shipley, especially their '71 hit.
> 
> YouTube - One Toke Over the Line
> 
> Having made Nixon's enemy's list and special rebuke from VP Spiro T. Agnew, Lawrence Welk played their song thinking it was a gospel song. :lmao:


I remember that song! But how on earth do you get _gospel_ music out that??


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Sleep is something I need to do now. Paix, mes amis.


Sleep well Marc, and peace be with you also....


----------



## KC4

Hi Mona!

You must be busy these days...my school semester just ended for the season - so I have a lot of "other" catching up to do. 

When does your semester end for the season?


----------



## KC4

Good Night Shang Denizens...TTYT..


----------



## ComputerIdiot

KC4 said:


> Hi Mona!
> 
> You must be busy these days...my school semester just ended for the season - so I have a lot of "other" catching up to do.
> 
> When does your semester end for the season?


It officially ended Dec. 2, but I think pretty much everybody had one last class Dec. 3 ... a makeup class for Thanksgiving. I still have two projects to do and yeah, am trying to sandwich them in between a ton of holiday things that need to be done. Since much of my family is very much elsewhere (brother out west, sister in Texas) parcels must get into the mail quickly. Could be tricky as I haven't even gone shopping yet ...

I'll be going home to visit mom for Christmas so will just take her gifts with me. I'm wondering if I can take my car in for its long-overdue checkup and leave it at the dealer's for 4 or 5 days until I return ... don't ask me why I feel it would be safer there, because I have no rational reason to give. (It's a Toyota Corolla, which does not exactly say "I'm BAAAAD" in anybody's language, I wouldn't think! :lmao

Kitty-sitter is coming while I'm gone so the place must be seriously tidied up before I leave. 

Meanwhile, something is rattling at the windows ... and I don't think it's rain ... or at least, not liquid rain ...


----------



## friend

Good night Mona, Kim, Leslie and ye others.
Marc already asleep I take it. 
Here it's good morning now. 
And no snow has arrived yet Marc,
thanks for sending, but I will return to sender if you don't mind. 
No snow-lad me.


----------



## friend

Some Irish humor. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, I guess you and I are the only two up at this time of day (It's 1:33 a.m. here) a bit early for brekkie. I'm hard at work uploading today's issue of mybirdie.ca.

Have a good one!


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Good morning Camán, I guess you and I are the only two up at this time of day (It's 1:33 a.m. here) a bit early for brekkie. I'm hard at work uploading today's issue of mybirdie.ca.
> 
> Have a good one!


You too Don.


----------



## SINC

Just finished up today's SAP and will now throw on a pot of tea and coffee for those who need an eye opener this morning. Still a bit early for brekkie, so I'm off to do tomorrow's edition. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee, Don. I shall make an "Over the Hump Day" brunch for everyone as they arise, and brew some fresh tea and coffee throughout the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

"And no snow has arrived yet Marc,
thanks for sending, but I will return to sender if you don't mind. 
No snow-lad me. "

Caman, what about all of this "Swedish toughness" that I hear about whenever it snow here in St.John's? We have been told that it is the Swedish men, the Finnish men, and then the Russian women, in that order, who break down and cry by the onset of April because of all of the snow we get. So, you should be wanting some snow ............ we have plenty of it already ............. and we deliver!!!!!

Still not interested???

Seriously, how are you feeling this fine chilly morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sleep well Marc, and peace be with you also....


Thank you for the kind thought, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I am not happy with either of my papers (and to judge by the mark on the one I've gotten back so far -- 78 -- neither was that prof). However, I will endeavour to do better next semester ..." Mona, what is a 78% there? Here, which I have never gotten used to, a 78% is an A-. Our A range is 80-100%, B from 65-79%, C from 55-64%, D from 50-54% and an F is anything below 50%. A very strange range if you ask me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!! Look what I found????? I was in the back room clearing out a spot for the doxies to sleep during the day, and I came across an old photograph from those early days here in The Shang. I am the one in the top hat. My, don't I look "dashing"? Personally, I would describe it with some other unkind word, but I am speaking about myself, and this is a family-oirented thread, so I shall refrain. Still, I have saved the top hat, just in case it comes back into vogue.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc!

Nice OLD 'doctored' pic! You look like you could switch the Samual Clemens' persona with Sam Elliott's at a drop of a hat! 

So how are you today? It's a bit cold here -will only reach 0C but it is sunny.


----------



## SINC

Morning again folks. I was up until 3:00 a.m. trying to figure out what was going on with our furnace. (isn't there a rule written somewhere that if you have furnace problems, it will be during a deep freeze?) It kept starting and immediately shutting off. It would do this eight or nine times before it would finally stay on and provides some heat, thus the house was getting cooler and cooler as it struggled for the past couple of days.

Usually when this happens, I simply take a fine piece of emery cloth and clean the sensor. It worked every time before, but would not do the trick this time as I cleaned it a half dozen times over the past few days since the FAM struck.

Finally at 1:45 a.m., I got out the big lantern, turned it on, lay on my back on the cold basement floor and actually looked at what I was trying to do, rather than go by feel inside a darkened furnace. Turns out the sensor was about four inches to the left of the part I had been cleaning. I had forgotten exactly where the sensor was located as I had not cleaned it in a couple of years. I cleaned the sensor and the furnace started right up. 

I then stayed up for another hour and in the quiet of the darkened house did some work on my MBP and could hear the furnace start up on the first attempt every single time for that hour, turning in at 3:00 a.m.

Damn Oldtimer's disease. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc!
> 
> Nice OLD 'doctored' pic! You look like you could switch the Samual Clemens' persona with Sam Elliott's at a drop of a hat!
> 
> So how are you today? It's a bit cold here -will only reach 0C but it is sunny.


Morning, Sharon. I am fine. Trying to clear away the snow before tomorrow's storm. What the GTA is getting we will be getting tomorrow afternoon.  We shall see.

How are you this chilly morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Damn Oldtimer's disease. I hate it when that happens." What are the symptoms, Don?

I saw in the Weather thread that you took a dog for "a constitutional". Do you now own a dog, or are just dog-sitting?


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Kind of crappy here today .... some snow and rain .... but is supposed to move to 5c later today. But will be very very windy. Good day to work inside I think.


----------



## macdoodle

'Morning folks...
Thanks Marc for OTH breakfast... it is a welcome sight... Loved you in the Top hat it is very dashing... 

Glad you got your furnace up and running Don, you are lucky you know how to do these little repairs, it sure saves $$ 

Caman,I hope you are over your flu like symptoms for good now, will go and look at the clip you sent when I get another coffee .... I like to be wide awake so I can enjoy it!! 

Mona, don't fret too much about 'marks', think of all the knowledge you have they haven't asked you about....  this is the stuff that will carry you through life .... 
Enjoy your visit with mom.... where does she live? It sounds like a long way off. 
As for your car, there isn't much goes wrong on a Toyota I agree, but it won't hurt to have a tune up every 2=3 years!! :lmao: i am sure they will let you leave it until you return.... (they want to get paid after all!! )

Have a good day everyone, keep your toes and fingers out of the cold!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Damn Oldtimer's disease. I hate it when that happens." What are the symptoms, Don?
> 
> I saw in the Weather thread that you took a dog for "a constitutional". Do you now own a dog, or are just dog-sitting?


Marc, the symptoms are singular. Forgetfullness!

Since Ann began babysitting Jett Monday through Thursday of every week from 7:00 a.m. to 5:30 p.m., I have had to babysit my least favourite dog, Tao, thus the job of taking him outside three times a day falls to me. Grrrrrrrr.

Incidentally, yesterday was a big day at our son's home when Jett took off walking on his own. He'd been hanging on for dear life to anything he could grasp for over a month, when suddenly he just took off. Now Ann really has her hands full!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> . He'd been hanging on for dear life to anything he could grasp for over a month, when suddenly he just took off. Now Ann really has her hands full!


Hi Don, is that a note of pride I read ..... or is it the knowing smile of "revenge".... yes I remember the first few steps of our first ..... we couldn't wait. First it's the "walking", then comes the walking and grabbing ..... then we learned!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Kind of crappy here today .... some snow and rain .... but is supposed to move to 5c later today. But will be very very windy. Good day to work inside I think.


Morning, Rp. 5C should melt the snow away, hopefully. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, the symptoms are singular. Forgetfullness!
> 
> Since Ann began babysitting Jett Monday through Thursday of every week from 7:00 a.m. to 5:30 p.m., I have had to babysit my least favourite dog, Tao, thus the job of taking him outside three times a day falls to me. Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Incidentally, yesterday was a big day at our son's home when Jett took off walking on his own. He'd been hanging on for dear life to anything he could grasp for over a month, when suddenly he just took off. Now Ann really has her hands full!


Forgetfullness?????????? Yes, that's it ............ I forgot.

Have you tried to make friends with Tao?

Kudos to Jett ............. I recall Stephen's first steps. Amazingly, I have it on VHS video, which I had out at the time.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for coffee and OTHD Breakfast Don and Marc. It's still cold here (-15) but loosening the deep freeze grip a little bit from yesterday. That's a relief. I have some errands to run via bus and foot downtown today... Brrrrr.

Thanks for the lively tune Caman... It's a charmer! Hope you are feeling well today.

Don- High Five! You didn't have to call a repair guy for your furnace. That would have been at least a $50 touch for him/her to clean the sensor. In any event, I'm sure that part you kept blindly cleaning is appreciative too. ....and Oh YEAH>>>>Ann will have her hands full. JETT IS ON THE LOOSE!!!:lmao::lmao:

Rp - Whatcha workin' on today inside? Cookin anything?

Lee is back from Houston. In reparation for the obscene phone call, he bought a big bottle of Rudy's BBQ sauce to bring home. Only problem was that he only had one bag - a carry on and he forgot about the liquid limitations. Houston airport security is now the proud owner of a big bottle of Rudy's "sawse".


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, making some room for all my daughter's stuff as she is returning home and planning meals for this week.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> Lee is back from Houston. In reparation for the obscene phone call, he bought a big bottle of Rudy's BBQ sauce to bring home. Only problem was that he only had one bag - a carry on and he forgot about the liquid limitations. Houston airport security is now the proud owner of a big bottle of Rudy's "sawse".


Awww thats too bad, surely they could see it was sealed.... sometimes they just go a bit overboard... (JMHO) so now that the weather has gone to a balmy minus ( anything in the teens and up  you will not have the BBQ you have been waiting for with your special 'sawse', that is a shame.... have to get out the blender and whip up some homemade... :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

hope you enjoy this amazing artist.... enlarge and see the real beauty of this talent...


Galleries


----------



## Dr.G.

Incredible, Leslie. Sadly, it depicts a sort of Americana that never really was in reality. How many in the US treated the native Americans was criminal. Still, the images are fantastic, and look like photographs.


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Awww thats too bad, surely they could see it was sealed.... sometimes they just go a bit overboard... (JMHO) so now that the weather has gone to a balmy minus ( anything in the teens and up  you will not have the BBQ you have been waiting for with your special 'sawse', that is a shame.... have to get out the blender and whip up some homemade... :lmao:


Well, Rudy's special spicy variety of "sause" CAN be rather incendiary. No mistaking that.  This weren't no "Sissy Sause" he was packin'. 

https://rudysbbq.com/store/c-2-sause.aspx

And if you look at the packaging - it is made to look "homemade"...that wouldn't have helped get it through security. 

I'm going to see if they can ship me some. Last time a tried about a year ago - they didn't ship to Canada. Interestingly however, Rudy's WILL ship not only their sauses and rubs but also their BBQ'ed meats to troops overseas. When you go to Rudy's there's a provision where you can if you wish, donate $ towards their next shipment to troops.


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> hope you enjoy this amazing artist.... enlarge and see the real beauty of this talent...
> 
> 
> Galleries


Wow! He is an excellent artist. I love to see work of artists who really honor the light in their images. (But not over do it like Kinkaidtptptptp)

Thanks for the link...


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Incredible, Leslie. Sadly, it depicts a sort of Americana that never really was in reality. How many in the US treated the native Americans was criminal. Still, the images are fantastic, and look like photographs.


I do understand, the natives were never treated with human kindness, but it portrays such incredible and obvious love for these people, I like to think he restores their dignity ,
I had a few native friends in BC and they are well educated and are the exact opposite of todays stereotype, they have jobs and careers, and do a lot in the native community to encourage the youngsters to 'make something of themselves'

Sadly it is not the case for all the rest of the tribes... but I do see some effort, not much, but some, around here too.... the white man basically destroyed a culture that got along without our help for eons, by trying to force them to be 'us' ...when will we ever learn...

JMHO


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Well, Rudy's special spicy variety of "sause" CAN be rather incendiary. No mistaking that.  This weren't no "Sissy Sause" he was packin'.
> 
> https://rudysbbq.com/store/c-2-sause.aspx
> 
> And if you look at the packaging - it is made to look "homemade"...that wouldn't have helped get it through security.
> 
> I'm going to see if they can ship me some. Last time a tried about a year ago - they didn't ship to Canada. Interestingly however, Rudy's WILL ship not only their sauses and rubs but also their BBQ'ed meats to troops overseas. When you go to Rudy's there's a provision where you can if you wish, donate $ towards their next shipment to troops.


Ahhh, that IS a dilemma... tell them you have some US soldiers(on leave) in the kitchen, maybe that will make a difference.....:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Ahhh, that IS a dilemma... tell them you have some US soldiers(on leave) in the kitchen, maybe that will make a difference.....:lmao:


Tell them that the sauce of for the Doxie Attack Squad, which is on border patrol duties as we speak.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Tell them that the sauce of for the Doxie Attack Squad, which is on border patrol duties as we speak.


Am i to assume this doxie is named 'Trooper' :clap:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "And no snow has arrived yet Marc,
> thanks for sending, but I will return to sender if you don't mind.
> No snow-lad me. "
> 
> Caman, what about all of this "Swedish toughness" that I hear about whenever it snow here in St.John's? We have been told that it is the Swedish men, the Finnish men, and then the Russian women, in that order, who break down and cry by the onset of April because of all of the snow we get. So, you should be wanting some snow ............ we have plenty of it already ............. and we deliver!!!!!
> 
> Still not interested???
> 
> Seriously, how are you feeling this fine chilly morning?


Ah, I've been exposed to loads of nastiness, like snow, in my lifetime.
At my tender age of 50, I've decided to have a smooth ride instead. 

A tad stomach pain, but not much.
Think it can be the but end of the course of antibiotics that I'm taking.
Should clear up after the weekend, since it finishes on Saturday morning.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Tell them that the sauce of for the Doxie Attack Squad, which is on border patrol duties as we speak.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Am i to assume this doxie is named 'Trooper' :clap:


Sergeant S. Trooper (super trooper)


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Well, Rudy's special spicy variety of "sause" CAN be rather incendiary. No mistaking that.  This weren't no "Sissy Sause" he was packin'.
> 
> https://rudysbbq.com/store/c-2-sause.aspx
> 
> And if you look at the packaging - it is made to look "homemade"...that wouldn't have helped get it through security.
> 
> I'm going to see if they can ship me some. Last time a tried about a year ago - they didn't ship to Canada. Interestingly however, Rudy's WILL ship not only their sauses and rubs but also their BBQ'ed meats to troops overseas. When you go to Rudy's there's a provision where you can if you wish, donate $ towards their next shipment to troops.


At least next autumn I could help you to get some across the border.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Am i to assume this doxie is named 'Trooper' :clap:


No, Rambo Doxie, of the US Border Patrol. They have the same motto as the Doxie Attack Squad -- "Death before Dishonor" and "Don't bite until you see the whites of their eyes."


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ah, I've been exposed to loads of nastiness, like snow, in my lifetime.
> At my tender age of 50, I've decided to have a smooth ride instead.
> 
> A tad stomach pain, but not much.
> Think it can be the but end of the course of antibiotics that I'm taking.
> Should clear up after the weekend, since it finishes on Saturday morning.


Good luck with your meds, Caman. Get your body back in shape, and then the mind shall follow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sergeant S. Trooper (super trooper)


Caman, that is a two star general ............. notice the stars on his holster. Just like George S. Patton prior to taking over command of Third Army prior to The Battle of the Bulge.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck with your meds, Caman. Get your body back in shape, and then the mind shall follow. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc.
Anna sez that I need to take more care of myself, herbal remedies, diet, exercise.
She apparently need me for some reason. 
Sez she -No croaking before 75 at least or I will kill you. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, that is a two star general ............. notice the stars on his holster. Just like George S. Patton prior to taking over command of Third Army prior to The Battle of the Bulge.


I see.
They even look a bit alike.


----------



## Cameo

Good day all.

[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Two of my sons and myself were in a grocery store today – we found a charge card and just as we were going up to the front to hand it in so that it could be returned to the owner, a pile of police officers and store employees were literally charging towards the end of the store. Turns out that someone, stoned out of his skull from the look and sound of him, had tried to snatch an 18 month old baby. I guess he was only wearing a jacket, undone, and someone tried to grab him by the jacket, so he was running through the store in just his pants. They caught him thank goodness, he was screaming he was "sorry". He looked an entire scruffy person, long dirty hair and tattoos everywhere. Thank goodness child is safe.[/FONT] 

Kitten sometimes seems slightly better today in that she seems a little more alert, but she is still taking seizures.

Caman, hope you are feeling better today. My kittie is on antibiotics too. Did I read that you have 11 children? I have four boys and most thought that I had a lot.

Marc - anymore doxies on the way yet? Any new shows/wins? How are the troops? Other then the one little kitty, my zoo is fine.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> Anna sez that I need to take more care of myself, herbal remedies, diet, exercise.
> She apparently need me for some reason.
> Sez she -No croaking before 75 at least or I will kill you. :lmao:


My wife says the same thing ................... unless I die of accident death, and then she is rich.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good day all.
> 
> [FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Two of my sons and myself were in a grocery store today – we found a charge card and just as we were going up to the front to hand it in so that it could be returned to the owner, a pile of police officers and store employees were literally charging towards the end of the store. Turns out that someone, stoned out of his skull from the look and sound of him, had tried to snatch an 18 month old baby. I guess he was only wearing a jacket, undone, and someone tried to grab him by the jacket, so he was running through the store in just his pants. They caught him thank goodness, he was screaming he was "sorry". He looked an entire scruffy person, long dirty hair and tattoos everywhere. Thank goodness child is safe.[/FONT]
> 
> Kitten sometimes seems slightly better today in that she seems a little more alert, but she is still taking seizures.
> 
> Caman, hope you are feeling better today. My kittie is on antibiotics too. Did I read that you have 11 children? I have four boys and most thought that I had a lot.
> 
> Marc - anymore doxies on the way yet? Any new shows/wins? How are the troops? Other then the one little kitty, my zoo is fine.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.


Jeanne, that is an amazing story. Luckily, it seemingly had a happy ending.

Glad to hear your kitten is feeling a bit better.

No doxies on the way. Fanny went into "false heat", which is fine with me. I do NOT want pups in the dead of winter. Spring is best, because then they are ready to go when it is summertime. We shall see.

How is Adam these days?


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> At least next autumn I could help you to get some across the border.


Great! I have a "sause" runner if I need one! Thanks!


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Good day all.
> 
> [FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Two of my sons and myself were in a grocery store today – we found a charge card and just as we were going up to the front to hand it in so that it could be returned to the owner, a pile of police officers and store employees were literally charging towards the end of the store. Turns out that someone, stoned out of his skull from the look and sound of him, had tried to snatch an 18 month old baby. I guess he was only wearing a jacket, undone, and someone tried to grab him by the jacket, so he was running through the store in just his pants. They caught him thank goodness, he was screaming he was "sorry". He looked an entire scruffy person, long dirty hair and tattoos everywhere. Thank goodness child is safe.[/FONT]
> 
> Kitten sometimes seems slightly better today in that she seems a little more alert, but she is still taking seizures.
> 
> Caman, hope you are feeling better today. My kittie is on antibiotics too. Did I read that you have 11 children? I have four boys and most thought that I had a lot.
> 
> Marc - anymore doxies on the way yet? Any new shows/wins? How are the troops? Other then the one little kitty, my zoo is fine.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.


Holy smoke! That must have been a little frightening to be right there amongst all that commotion. Glad you and yours are OK...and that the child is unharmed. Now hopefully the scruffy guy gets some obviously much needed help too. 

That's good that the kitten seems a little better today -hopefully the seizures will subside as the antibiotic works it magic. 

Hope work is going great too.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> Good day all.
> 
> [FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Two of my sons and myself were in a grocery store today – we found a charge card and just as we were going up to the front to hand it in so that it could be returned to the owner, a pile of police officers and store employees were literally charging towards the end of the store. Turns out that someone, stoned out of his skull from the look and sound of him, had tried to snatch an 18 month old baby. I guess he was only wearing a jacket, undone, and someone tried to grab him by the jacket, so he was running through the store in just his pants. They caught him thank goodness, he was screaming he was "sorry". He looked an entire scruffy person, long dirty hair and tattoos everywhere. Thank goodness child is safe.[/FONT]
> 
> Kitten sometimes seems slightly better today in that she seems a little more alert, but she is still taking seizures.
> 
> Caman, hope you are feeling better today. My kittie is on antibiotics too. Did I read that you have 11 children? I have four boys and most thought that I had a lot.
> 
> Marc - anymore doxies on the way yet? Any new shows/wins? How are the troops? Other then the one little kitty, my zoo is fine.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.


My word. 
That was scary. Lucky that he didn't turn violent. 

A bit better, thanks Jeanne.
Yes, me and wife has 11 kids. 
I was alone with 6, age 15-4, and she with 5, age 14-20.
It will be a gas when we all get together in our house in Bellevue.
I'm hoping they never move out. 
The wife sez I'm nuts.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Great! I have a "sause" runner if I need one! Thanks!


Washington is not that far away.... you could meet at the border..... if Caman wants a road trip, he could meet you in Montana....

'meet me in Montana Kc, meet me at the line, I will give you all the 'sawse' and even some of mine' :lmao::lmao: (tune to Meet me in St Louis) lol!

might be an 'international hit' called the 'Sawse Line' (just one TOE over the (border) line tho):lmao:


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Great! I have a "sause" runner if I need one! Thanks!


Anytime.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Washington is not that far away.... you could meet at the border..... if Caman wants a road trip, he could meet you in Montana....
> 
> 'meet me in Montana Kc, meet me at the line, I will give you all the 'sawse' and even some of mine' :lmao::lmao: (tune to Meet me in St Louis) lol!
> 
> might be an 'international hit' called the 'Sawse Line' (just one TOE over the (border) line tho):lmao:


:lmao::clap:

Actually, you might be on to something there.
I don't think anyone written a song on that subject before.
Seriously, I will give it a try.
If it works it would be quite interesting.


----------



## Cameo

macdoodle said:


> Hopefully your vet gave you Clavamox, and if you can, get kitty to eat some RAW meat,,,do not give her milk, cats cannot digest milk, it makes them sick... L-Lysene is inexpensive and available at the drugstore, sprinkle some into her food with warm water, just try and keep her warm, massage down the spine gently on either side, it will loosen any 'kinks' .... the other problem of course is the one you are facing, if it is a disease, or a bad heart, it may be kinder to let her go to rainbow bridge if there is no improvement, did the vet not tell you even his suspicions??
> What kind of cat is it? How old..... ?


Yes, he did give me 8 days worth of Clavamox. I bought wet food so that she gets more moisture into her system as I haven't seen her drinking. I am also using a syringe to get more water down her as I don't want her to dehydrate. She is Prussian blue, I think the term is that was given to me by a breeder who saw her picture previously. The vet thought at first maybe epileptic, (this is the age when it might show up if that is the case), but after taking her temp, listening to her heart, feeling around her stomach and talking to us stated most likely an infection. Since her urine is very dark, I am worried about stones, which means surgury. Biggest problem being that I am entirely broke and he no longer takes payments. I don't care about the money aspect, but if he won't decide to do payments and I can't find another vet to do so, then I may have to put her down as I won't have her suffer for no reason. If it is epilepsy - I will deal with that, I dealt with Diabetes in a cat previously. She is 7 months old.
I will get her raw meat if that will help, maybe kidney? She is eating and using the litter box. (or my boot tray, for now I don't care, it cleans)


----------



## macdoodle

Cameo said:


> Yes, he did give me 8 days worth of Clavamox. I bought wet food so that she gets more moisture into her system as I haven't seen her drinking. I am also using a syringe to get more water down her as I don't want her to dehydrate. She is Prussian blue, I think the term is that was given to me by a breeder who saw her picture previously. The vet thought at first maybe epileptic, (this is the age when it might show up if that is the case), but after taking her temp, listening to her heart, feeling around her stomach and talking to us stated most likely an infection. Since her urine is very dark, I am worried about stones, which means surgury. Biggest problem being that I am entirely broke and he no longer takes payments. I don't care about the money aspect, but if he won't decide to do payments and I can't find another vet to do so, then I may have to put her down as I won't have her suffer for no reason. If it is epilepsy - I will deal with that, I dealt with Diabetes in a cat previously. She is 7 months old.
> I will get her raw meat if that will help, maybe kidney? She is eating and using the litter box. (or my boot tray, for now I don't care, it cleans)


I would not go for kidney just yet, it is an organ meat and very strong, I would try ground beef, mix a bit in her canned food and always add water,(warm, it brings out the aroma, and cats do eat from aroma first) just add the raw meat slowly and reduce the canned, it is amazing how many cats and dogs have had a complete turnaround on a raw food diet, I sometimes add some beef heart into the mix, and the odd time kidney or liver, but just in small amounts, organ meats will give them the runs if there is too much. 
it is a good sign that her heart is strong, hopefully she does not have epilepsy but I have heard it is something they can sometimes grow out of... I am not sure how reliable this info is tho... but meds can control it to a great degree.... 
At 7 mos she could have jumped or fallen, and pinched a nerve, she would be heavy enough to do this, but it is just a guess.... I would keep up the massage down the spine (from the bak of the neck thumb and forefinger on either side slow rotate, slight pressure on and off... starting behind the ears to the base of the tail) 

hope this helps, and kitty prayers are on the way... for both of you....


----------



## Dr.G.

I can't say that I know anything about cat ailments, Jeanne. Still, I would hold off on surgery just yet and see what happens. Water is the key, as is eating some protein. We shall see. Bon chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, the place to meet would be here in St.John's. I think tht I am a bit closer to Caman than to Kim, but this is a reasonable half-way point. As well, you could meet the doxies.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, the place to meet would be here in St.John's. I think tht I am a bit closer to Caman than to Kim, but this is a reasonable half-way point. As well, you could meet the doxies.


I think they are talking of when Caman moves to Washington State... that is where he is headed is it not?? but it will be a long time before he can make the 'sawse' run....:lmao:

heading for St.John's is not a bad idea.... perhaps the spring would be easier for both....:clap:


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> I think they are talking of when Caman moves to Washington State... that is where he is headed is it not?? but it will be a long time before he can make the 'sawse' run....:lmao:
> 
> heading for St.John's is not a bad idea.... perhaps the spring would be easier for both....:clap:


Yes, after the move.

But I'm working on a multi-media performance with music, theatre, 
poetry, visual art, story telling and a bit of humor in it,
and I would like to take it on the road the summer after next
and bring it up to Canada. I might work since Canadians are much closer
to us Europeans the the majority in the states.

To extend funds, if there are not enough tickets sold,
I might make my own sauces and sell it after the performances.
I'm said to be a good cook, so I might make more money that way. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Yes, after the move.
> 
> But I'm working on a multi-media performance with music, theatre,
> poetry, visual art, story telling and a bit of humor in it,
> and I would like to take it on the road the summer after next
> and bring it up to Canada. I might work since Canadians are much closer
> to us Europeans the the majority in the states.
> 
> To extend funds, if there are not enough tickets sold,
> I might make my own sauces and sell it after the performances.
> I'm said to be a good cook, so I might make more money that way. :lmao:


A grand idea, Caman. You could start here in St.John's and work your way west to Victoria, BC. Then, you could borrow the private yacht that we bought here in The Shang for family members, and go down to Washington State.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Yes, after the move.
> 
> But I'm working on a multi-media performance with music, theatre,
> poetry, visual art, story telling and a bit of humor in it,
> and I would like to take it on the road the summer after next
> and bring it up to Canada. I might work since Canadians are much closer
> to us Europeans the the majority in the states.
> 
> To extend funds, if there are not enough tickets sold,
> I might make my own sauces and sell it after the performances.
> I'm said to be a good cook, so I might make more money that way. :lmao:


sounds like a plan... you can nalme it Caman's .'Original Hot Island Sauce' ... :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Better never use the expression 'when fish fly' ..... :lmao:


Flying fish. [VIDEO]


----------



## Dr.G.

That's incredible, Leslie. Now, if they could take pictures of pigs flying, that would be even more incredible. Of course, my doxies have been trying to launch themselves for years now, but have not been successful. Bridget once got up about three or four inches off the ground gliding on her ears, but one ear flipped up and down she came.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset happening right now here in St.John's. Just the right time to have High Tea. Anyone interested???


----------



## friend

OS Xbox Pro

The worlds first router


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> A beautiful sunset happening right now here in St.John's. Just the right time to have High Tea. Anyone interested???


Ahhh just in time for lunch.... I will bring the crumpets and clotted cream if you supply the strawberries .... beats a can of soup any day!! :clap:


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Ahhh just in time for lunch.... I will bring the crumpets and clotted cream if you supply the strawberries .... beats a can of soup any day!! :clap:


But it can also beat the heart. 
I decided that I don't like to eat anything fat anymore, sez the wife.  :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> OS Xbox Pro
> 
> The worlds first router


Just cannot imagine where one would put such a thing :lmao:

very interesting to see the 'beginnings'' (this is a case where 'little acorns from mighty oaks grow!) :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> But it can also beat the heart.
> I decided that I don't like to eat anything fat anymore, sez the wife.  :lmao:


Believe me when I say it is not an everyday thing Camen, a 2wice yearly treat , if that....:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Ahhh just in time for lunch.... I will bring the crumpets and clotted cream if you supply the strawberries .... beats a can of soup any day!! :clap:


Enjoy, Leslie.

Caman, we have some fat-free goodies for the likes of you and me.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> "I am not happy with either of my papers (and to judge by the mark on the one I've gotten back so far -- 78 -- neither was that prof). However, I will endeavour to do better next semester ..." Mona, what is a 78% there? Here, which I have never gotten used to, a 78% is an A-. Our A range is 80-100%, B from 65-79%, C from 55-64%, D from 50-54% and an F is anything below 50%. A very strange range if you ask me.


Marc, that's a good question ... I don't know. I've done a quick search of Brock's website and can't find it. My guess would be a 78% is at best a B, or perhaps a B-. And you are right, that is a *very* strange grade range there! (However, I should add that to qualify for a Masters program at all at Brock, you need a minimum 75% ... so perhaps our range is not so much different from yours ...)


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Marc, that's a good question ... I don't know. I've done a quick search of Brock's website and can't find it. My guess would be a 78% is at best a B, or perhaps a B-. And you are right, that is a *very* strange grade range there! (However, I should add that to qualify for a Masters program at all at Brock, you need a minimum 75% ... so perhaps our range is not so much different from yours ...)


Here at MUN, you need a 70% average to apply, but won't get in with anything lower than a 77% average. Grad school here in the Faculty of Education is even higher. We have to turn away about two for every three applications we receive since we just don't have enough room in the program, and we have the largest education program east of Ontario.

Having one of the lowest tuitions in the country also helps the students who come from other provinces ..................... just not the profs, who are also some of the lowest paid in Canada.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

macdoodle said:


> 'Morning folks...
> Thanks Marc for OTH breakfast... it is a welcome sight... Loved you in the Top hat it is very dashing...
> 
> Glad you got your furnace up and running Don, you are lucky you know how to do these little repairs, it sure saves $$
> 
> Caman,I hope you are over your flu like symptoms for good now, will go and look at the clip you sent when I get another coffee .... I like to be wide awake so I can enjoy it!!
> 
> Mona, don't fret too much about 'marks', think of all the knowledge you have they haven't asked you about....  this is the stuff that will carry you through life ....
> Enjoy your visit with mom.... where does she live? It sounds like a long way off.
> As for your car, there isn't much goes wrong on a Toyota I agree, but it won't hurt to have a tune up every 2=3 years!! :lmao: i am sure they will let you leave it until you return.... (they want to get paid after all!! )
> 
> Have a good day everyone, keep your toes and fingers out of the cold!!


Marc, that top hat really suits you ... 

Caman, hope you are feeling better. My left arm is still unhappy over the H1N1 flu shot, so of course I got the 'regular' flu shot in the same arm ... at least this leaves me one arm I can still use!

Don, I think there is also a rule that furnaces will go out in the wee hours ... never during regular business hours when you could actually get hold of a service person! (Glad to hear you got it started yourself, though!)

Leslie, thanks for the kind words. I will keep them in mind when approaching employers! As for my mom, she lives in Windsor, which is about 5 hours away by train -- which is how I will travel down there. I drove down there once; never again. You have the choice of the 401, which is similar to the surface of the moon, in my opinion (and I've heard they've closed up a couple of the service stations along the route ... nice! Now there's even fewer places for people to stop to use the loo or get food!). Or you can travel the smaller highways and take ... well, it took me seven hours to get there.At least with the train I can doze off, and there is both food and washrooms aboard!

Weather today is wet and blustery, but it has warmed up from last night. When I looked out the window at 9 a.m. today, there was a light covering of snow and ice everywhere. Now there's just water. Much as I like snow, this will suit me fine until I can figure out where my winter boots are ...

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Haven't heard from Bob (aka Bolor) recently, but he is going to get pounded tonight with snow and wind, so we are sending out a shipment of Super Bolor Special Deluxe to him. Anyone in the freezing cold zones of the prairies can also get in on this delivery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Haven't heard from Garett or Vicki lately either. Hope they are also doing well. 
Waiting to hear from Sonal re her trip.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Cameo said:


> Yes, he did give me 8 days worth of Clavamox. I bought wet food so that she gets more moisture into her system as I haven't seen her drinking. I am also using a syringe to get more water down her as I don't want her to dehydrate. She is Prussian blue, I think the term is that was given to me by a breeder who saw her picture previously. The vet thought at first maybe epileptic, (this is the age when it might show up if that is the case), but after taking her temp, listening to her heart, feeling around her stomach and talking to us stated most likely an infection. Since her urine is very dark, I am worried about stones, which means surgury. Biggest problem being that I am entirely broke and he no longer takes payments. I don't care about the money aspect, but if he won't decide to do payments and I can't find another vet to do so, then I may have to put her down as I won't have her suffer for no reason. If it is epilepsy - I will deal with that, I dealt with Diabetes in a cat previously. She is 7 months old.
> I will get her raw meat if that will help, maybe kidney? She is eating and using the litter box. (or my boot tray, for now I don't care, it cleans)


Prayers going out for your kitty, Jeanne. It's tough when they are not well and you can't afford treatment. When I lost my job, my uncle asked if I was going to give up my cats. I asked why he would even ask that ...

"Somebody" is using the boot tray in front of one of my litter boxes too. As you say, it doesn't matter ... it cleans easily enough, and I'd much rather they do that than use the carpet.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, that top hat really suits you ... " Thank you, Mona. My wife thinks I look like a dork.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, we have some fat-free goodies for the likes of you and me.


It's like swearing in church. :lmao:
Life's har my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It's like swearing in church. :lmao:
> Life's har my friend.


Caman, I do not swear in church ............ of course, being Jewish, I don't go to church ............ but I would not swear there if I did go to church.

Life is hard .......... yes, but we still have some fat-free goodies for those of us who need to stay away from this sort of food.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, I do not swear in church ............ of course, being Jewish, I don't go to church ............ but I would not swear there if I did go to church.
> 
> Life is hard .......... yes, but we still have some fat-free goodies for those of us who need to stay away from this sort of food.


Well I got to the point where I can enjoy a non-alcoholic beer,
so maybe low-fat could appeal to me too.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Well I got to the point where I can enjoy a non-alcoholic beer,
> so maybe low-fat could appeal to me too.



I like non-alcoholic beer on hot day. Still, I have to lose some weight, so that is a type of drink I should avoid. I really like Gin and Tonics in the late afternoon, but tonic water is full of sugar. tptptptp

So, I guess I shall have to stick with water.


----------



## SINC

Give me beer or give me death! - SINC Dec. 9, 2009.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Give me beer or give me death! - SINC Dec. 9, 2009.



"Give me Liberty, or give me Death!" Patrick Henry, March 23, 1775.

Great minds think alike, Don. 

For the record, I love beer on a hot day after I have been working in the garden.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Hi Garret.
Try, it does take some time to keep up.
I just to spend quite a lot of time on the Swedish Mac forum, but I just don't have the time.
Now I do like I do here, look in a few times a day.
When I move to Bellevue I presume it will be a few times a week
taking care of 11 kids. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Good night all.
Have a lovely day.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hey everyone:
> 
> I have had a problem that I was dealing with. I'm sure it will all work out though.
> 
> I love the Shang but I find that so much happens there that on a good day I just can't keep up. I worry that if I miss responding to someones post or remark they might take offence or think I dislike them.


Evening, Garett. Glad you could join us, ever for but a moment. Know that we are here for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Garret.
> Try, it does take some time to keep up.
> I just to spend quite a lot of time on the Swedish Mac forum, but I just don't have the time.
> Now I do like I do here, look in a few times a day.
> When I move to Bellevue I presume it will be a few times a week
> taking care of 11 kids. :lmao:


Wow!!!!!!!! And I thought that taking care of a pack of 7 doxies was tough. I wish you well, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night all.
> Have a lovely day.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


Night too Camán.

I will not speak with you tomorrow, rather I will type to you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night too Camán.
> 
> I will not speak with you tomorrow, rather I will type to you tomorrow.


Don, you don't get a wake up call from Camán? Pity, since it is a great guitar tune played with the laughter of children in the background. Before I got these calls, I got up to the sound of doxies barking wanting to go out. You should try it .................. For a small fee, he calls you between 10:30-11:30AM his time, which is 7-8AM my time .................... and 330-430AM your time. 

Still, we chat over coffee and get the day going on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc, that top hat really suits you ... " Thank you, Mona. My wife thinks I look like a dork.


:lmao::lmao:
Nonsense! It's ... distinguished!

I am expecting to be airborne at any moment ... the winds are screaming through the streets here, hard enough to rock my Corolla as I was returning from the laundromat. Does anybody know whether this is the season for the Wild Hunt to be out ... ? 



macdoodle said:


> Better never use the expression 'when fish fly' ..... :lmao:
> 
> Flying fish. [VIDEO]


That was an amazing sight! Have you seen the series The Future is Wild -- speculating on what the earth's landmasses will look like, and what will inhabit them, in 5 million, 100 million and 200 million years? (Alas, mammals don't make it ... )


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nonsense! It's ... distinguished!" Maybe ........... maybe not.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Haven't heard from Bob (aka Bolor) recently, but he is going to get pounded tonight with snow and wind, so we are sending out a shipment of Super Bolor Special Deluxe to him. Anyone in the freezing cold zones of the prairies can also get in on this delivery.


Yes - me and Kacey too please .......


Dr.G. said:


> " Thank you, Mona. My wife thinks I look like a dork.


:lmao::lmao:


MazterCBlazter said:


> Hey everyone:
> 
> I have had a problem that I was dealing with. I'm sure it will all work out though.
> 
> I love the Shang but I find that so much happens there that on a good day I just can't keep up. I worry that if I miss responding to someones post or remark they might take offence or think I dislike them.


Hey Garrett - sorry to hear about the problem -glad to hear that it will all work out....and don't worry about missing a post or two of mine - I know you mean no slight and I will never take offense.


friend said:


> Good night all.
> Have a lovely day.


G'night Caman.....TTYT! Thanks for the XBox pro video link - I forwarded that to a friend I think would also get a kick out of that. Wow! 

Leslie - Loved the flying fish! They really do sail through the air don't they - It's more than just an elongated jump. :clap:

Mona - Hope your home has a solid foundation!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, it is on its way. Hope you and Kacey enjoy this fine blend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin and call it a night from eastern Canada. I sign off to you folks to the west of me. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

ComputerIdiot said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> Nonsense! It's ... distinguished!
> 
> I am expecting to be airborne at any moment ... the winds are screaming through the streets here, hard enough to rock my Corolla as I was returning from the laundromat. Does anybody know whether this is the season for the Wild Hunt to be out ... ?
> 
> 
> 
> That was an amazing sight! Have you seen the series The Future is Wild -- speculating on what the earth's landmasses will look like, and what will inhabit them, in 5 million, 100 million and 200 million years? (Alas, mammals don't make it ... )


No, I haven't see it, is it on TV? I don't get all the channels, it gets too expensive and so much is a repeat... so compared to most I get 'peasant TV' :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good night all.
> Have a lovely day.


thanks Caman, you have a good sleep and we shall see you tomorrow... :yawn:


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hey everyone:
> 
> I have had a problem that I was dealing with. I'm sure it will all work out though.
> 
> I love the Shang but I find that so much happens there that on a good day I just can't keep up. I worry that if I miss responding to someones post or remark they might take offence or think I dislike them.


Why in the world would anyone take offense? You do have a life you have to deal with, and not everyone can be here all the time, so everyone pops in and out sort of , all day.... some in the evening too.... 
It is always nice to have you stop by for whatever time you have .... no one would be upset, I am sure... 

So drop in when you can, the welcome mat is always out ...


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Guess it is time to pull the pin and call it a night from eastern Canada. I sign off to you folks to the west of me. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight Marc, I am off to do a few exercises and then to watch some curling....


----------



## SINC

And so another night in the Shang ends exactly the same as every other night in the Shang. Will it ever end? Booooorrrrrriiiiiinnnnngggg. :yawn:


----------



## friend

Good morning Shangarinous. 

Still dark outside and still no snow.
Aiofe off to playschool in her taxi in a minute, to her speech training playscool,
and I will make meself a cup of coffee before waking Liam.
The other kids are calm and comprised this morning.


----------



## friend

Off with Liam and then to the studio.
I'll bring my little Mac friend with me, 
so I'll pop in later to check what ye are up to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Seems like you are up and about this morning. I have made a fine hot breakfast for everyone here in The Shang. Over at The Cafe Chez Marc will be all sorts of good foods to get us going this chilly morning ........... along with our famous teas and coffees. Enjoy.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc.
I'm fine stomach wise, but feeling a small bit down on and off.
I think it can be the antibiotics, I remember reading that about side effects.
I'm not a person that get depressed, so I'm sure its related to the medication.
Only two more days left anyway.  

How are thing at you end?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc.
> I'm fine stomach wise, but feeling a small bit down on and off.
> I think it can be the antibiotics, I remember reading that about side effects.
> I'm not a person that get depressed, so I'm sure its related to the medication.
> Only two more days left anyway.
> 
> How are thing at you end?


Sorry to hear of the side effects, Caman. Hopefully, it shall not last.

All goes well here as I try to get my grading done. The 18th is my target date for submitting grades. We shall see.

What exactly is "speech training playschool"?


----------



## friend

She has a speech impairment, which we don't know the origin of.
She are about two years late in her speech development.
She goes to "Bamse" a playschool that specializes working with children
with various speech impairments.
They are wonderful with the kids and they have more staff then an ordinary playschool
and one speech therapist per 10 children. 
Finally after 1 year of hard work we are starting to notice quite a progress.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a great idea, Caman. We have one preschool here in St.John's that has a speech pathologist on staff and offers a similar service.


----------



## friend

It's so important the one is able to express oneself.
It a demand in todays society, much more then 20-30 years ago.
She also need to be able to communicate well for when we get to Bellevue.
Aiofe (pron. iifa) is very sociable and needs friends much more then any of the other kids.
Luckily there is a simular set up for kids like her in Bellevue, so no worries there.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good to hear. Yes, socialization is a crucial factor in language development. One's listening/speaking/meaning vocabulary is the basis for one's reading and writing development.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning. Coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, just grabbing a quick coffee while mbirdie.ca uploads this morning. I did a bit of a site redesign in the left column which means the entire site had to be uploaded instead of just the normal 40 or so changes, so will take about 10 minutes to finish. Later . . .


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> It's so important the one is able to express oneself.
> It a demand in todays society, much more then 20-30 years ago.
> She also need to be able to communicate well for when we get to Bellevue.
> Aiofe (pron. iifa) is very sociable and needs friends much more then any of the other kids.
> Luckily there is a simular set up for kids like her in Bellevue, so no worries there.


You are right there Caman, but the good news is that she is outgoing, it will be easier for her to cope than if she had been an introvert. How fortunate there is a similar program in your new residence.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning. Coffee.


Morning, Warren. I take it you want your coffee strong this morning. Kids getting excited about the approach of Christmas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Leslie.

Leslie, you are so true about the importance of being friendly and outgoing.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don and Leslie.
> 
> Leslie, you are so true about the importance of being friendly and outgoing.


Morning All, I'll have just coffee for now thanks, 

Yes Marc, it is a trait that one looks for in children with difficulties, it seems to make their progress so much quicker and easier ...


----------



## SINC

I came across some fodder for SAP in the form of this story while doing some research yesterday. I laughed until I had tears running down my cheeks when reading it. I didn't have room for it today, but thought some of you here might get a kick out of it, so see if it hits you the same way it got me:

Making A Baby

The Smiths were unable to conceive children and decided to use a surrogate father to start their family. On the day the surrogate father was to arrive, Mr. Smith kissed his wife goodbye and said, "Well, I'm off now. The man should be here soon."

Half an hour later, just by chance, a door-to-door baby photographer happened to ring the doorbell, hoping to make a sale. "Good morning, Ma'am", he said, "I've come to . . ."

"Oh, no need to explain," Mrs. Smith cut in, embarrassed, "I've been expecting you."

"Have you really?" said the photographer. "Well, that's good. Did you know babies are my speciality?"

"Well that's what my husband and I had hoped. Please come in and have a seat".

After a moment she asked, blushing, "Well, where do we start?"

"Leave everything to me. I usually try two in the bathtub, one on the couch, and perhaps a couple on the bed. And sometimes the living room floor is fun. You can really spread out there."

"Bathtub, living room floor? No wonder it didn't work out for Harry and me!"

"Well, Ma'am, none of us can guarantee a good one every time. But if we try several different positions and I shoot from six or seven angles, I'm sure you'll be pleased with the results."

"My, that is a lot!", gasped Mrs. Smith.

"Ma'am, in my line of work a man has to take his time. I'd love to be in and out in five minutes, but I'm sure you'd be disappointed with that."

"Don't I know it," said Mrs. Smith quietly.

The photographer opened his briefcase and pulled out a portfolio of his baby pictures. "This was done on the top of a bus," he said.

"Oh, my God!" Mrs. Smith exclaimed, grasping at her throat.

"And these twins turned out exceptionally well - when you consider their mother was so difficult to work with."

"She was difficult?" asked Mrs. Smith.

"Yes, I'm afraid so. I finally had to take her to the park to get the job done right. People were crowding around four and five deep to get a good look".

"Four and five deep?" said Mrs. Smith, her eyes wide with amazement.

"Yes", the photographer replied. "And for more than three hours, too. The mother was constantly squealing and yelling - I could hardly concentrate, and when darkness approached I had to rush my shots. Finally, when the squirrels began nibbling on my equipment, I just had to pack it all in."

Mrs. Smith leaned forward. "Do you mean they actually chewed on your, uh...equipment?"

"It's true, Ma'am, yes... Well, if you're ready, I'll set-up my tripod and we can get to work right away."

"Tripod?"

"Oh yes, Ma'am. I need to use a tripod to rest my Canon on. It's much too big to be held in the hand very long."

Then Mrs. Smith fainted.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Hi Caman, I hear you about the speech impairment. Mine was related to partial hearing loss and I didn't receive any speech therapy until age 6 and that was because I was enrolled into a deaf school. I agree whole heartedly with Marc. Thankfully nowadays there are programs available for preschoolers. 

Hi Marc, looks like us east coast folks are in the warm zone of Canada! It's predicted to be 7C here. BTW thanks for the brekkie.

Hi Leslie! You still cuddling up in that bear hug of yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. 

Morning, Sharon. -2C with heavy snow falling here in St.John's. We were to get about 5-10cm of snow and ice pellets, but we are nearly 10cm of snow already, with no let up in sight. We shall see.

How are you today?


----------



## MaxPower

That was a good one Don. I'll have to send it to my photographer friend.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. I take it you want your coffee strong this morning. Kids getting excited about the approach of Christmas?


Strong coffee is great. Actually I don't prefer strong coffee. Contrary to popular belief, strong coffee (or dark roast such as espresso) has a lower caffeine content than lighter roast coffee. Roasting makes the coffee taste strong, but in the process takes away the caffeine. Lighter roast coffee has less flavour, but more caffeine. I tend to go in the middle with a medium roast. This way I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## SINC

I used to be a big coffee drinker, medium roast as well, but since my heart attack, I am limited to a single cup a day. I was a huge Postum fan, but they stopped making it. I found Caf-Lib as a tea and coffee replacement and love it. It is a terrific hot drink especially in the evening before bed time as it contains no caffeine.

Caf-lib Tea and Coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, someone recommended this to me recently. Is the taste OK? I don't like the taste of most decaf coffees. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Strong coffee is great. Actually I don't prefer strong coffee. Contrary to popular belief, strong coffee (or dark roast such as espresso) has a lower caffeine content than lighter roast coffee. Roasting makes the coffee taste strong, but in the process takes away the caffeine. Lighter roast coffee has less flavour, but more caffeine. I tend to go in the middle with a medium roast. This way I get the best of both worlds.


Interesting, Warren. I am no expert on coffee, but I do like to drink lighter roasted coffees .......... whereas my wife likes the darker roasts.


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> Hi Leslie! You still cuddling up in that bear hug of yours.


 Yes, Sharon, but I have unwound a bit now as it is only -12, I hear it's going down again, so won't be kicking the bear out yet!:lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I used to be a big coffee drinker, medium roast as well, but since my heart attack, I am limited to a single cup a day. I was a huge Postum fan, but they stopped making it. I found Caf-Lib as a tea and coffee replacement and love it. It is a terrific hot drink especially in the evening before bed time as it contains no caffeine.
> 
> Caf-lib Tea and Coffee


Is it available in stores? Someone told me it is only available online.... another thought was it could be found in specialty stores.... ??

I like Ovaltine when I can get it....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. "I like Ovaltine when I can get it...." Now, there is a blast from the past.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Is it available in stores? Someone told me it is only available online.... another thought was it could be found in specialty stores.... ??
> 
> I like Ovaltine when I can get it....


I buy mine at Safeway Leslie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, someone recommended this to me recently. Is the taste OK? I don't like the taste of most decaf coffees. Merci, mon ami.


Marc, don't use this expecting it to taste like coffee in the instant form. It isn't meant to even remotely taste like coffee. It has its own unique flavour and I quite like it.

I have yet to try the grounds that you brew, so I can't comment on that. I am not a tea drinker, but the wife says it tastes like tea.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> And so another night in the Shang ends exactly the same as every other night in the Shang. Will it ever end? Booooorrrrrriiiiiinnnnngggg. :yawn:


Yeah, I'm waiting for you to sing and/or dance Don! 
Enjoyed SAP already this morning - I am completely enamored with that photo of the snail. It needs a caption. ..."Outta my way...Commin' through..." 



friend said:


> Good morning Shangarinous.
> 
> Still dark outside and still no snow.
> Aiofe off to playschool in her taxi in a minute, to her speech training playscool,
> and I will make meself a cup of coffee before waking Liam.
> The other kids are calm and comprised this morning.


Oh - I love that early morning quiet time.. don't always get to enjoy it.


MaxPower said:


> Strong coffee is great. Actually I don't prefer strong coffee. Contrary to popular belief, strong coffee (or dark roast such as espresso) has a lower caffeine content than lighter roast coffee. Roasting makes the coffee taste strong, but in the process takes away the caffeine. Lighter roast coffee has less flavour, but more caffeine. I tend to go in the middle with a medium roast. This way I get the best of both worlds.


That's interesting Warren. I wrongly assumed that the darker roasts were akin to expresso and therefore had more caffeine. Thanks for the lesson.

Thanks for Breakfast Marc....gonna get all your marks in today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, don't use this expecting it to taste like coffee in the instant form. It isn't meant to even remotely taste like coffee. It has its own unique flavour and I quite like it.
> 
> I have yet to try the grounds that you brew, so I can't comment on that. I am not a tea drinker, but the wife says it tastes like tea.


That's good to know. I don't like the taste of decaf, be it instant or brewed coffee.

I like the taste of tea, so this will be acceptable. We shall see now if any store carries it here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

Hmmm -- speaking of tea .....


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, where might be the Shaw Conference Centre in Edmonton? Is it downtown?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, where might be the Shaw Conference Centre in Edmonton? Is it downtown?


Jasper Ave and 98 Street right on the river bank in the heart of downtown Marc. Just near from the Hotel MacDonald. It is shown here. Escalators take you from street level down under the staired glass roof to the convention rooms below. Second photo is a street level view looking across the river at night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool, thanks, mon ami. There is a conference there in July, and I was thinking of applying to present a paper. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

SINC said:


> And so another night in the Shang ends exactly the same as every other night in the Shang. Will it ever end? Booooorrrrrriiiiiinnnnngggg. :yawn:


But appreciated, just as other people are appreciated as well.

Hope everyone has a great day. Kitty seems a little better, vet says the antibiotics are what is killing her appetite. If I can't get food down her, then to stop the pills for a day or too. I got some salmon and juice down her today though, so I was happy with that and with the fact that she is finally interested in water. She nailed my finger with a tooth while trying to get water down her with a syringe, so that finger is kinda fat!!

I showed a couple of people at work some of my graphics, I keep some on my ipod, and the one lady who has a daughter getting married in June was very interested in the photo book layouts.

Cold here today, roads a bit slippy, have to hope that everyone on the road remembers that it is now "winter driving".

Leslie, very cute tea story. My dad will love it.

Cooking supper, so catch you all later. I will be glad when they finally get high speed out here, then I can read Don's site easier and view pix much faster.

Take care


----------



## sharonmac09

macdoodle said:


> Hmmm -- speaking of tea .....


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Thanks Leslie, OMG that's a good one!!!!!! snOrt :lmao::lmao:


----------



## KC4

WHEN YOU THOUGHT I WASN'T LOOKING

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you hang my 
first painting on the refrigerator, and I immediately 
wanted to paint another one. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you feed a 
stray cat, and I learned that it was good to be kind 
to animals. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you make my 
favorite cake for me, and I learned that the little 
things can be the special things in life. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I heard you say a 
prayer, and I knew that there is a God I could always 
talk to, and I learned to trust in Him. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you make a 
meal and take it to a friend who was sick, and I 
learned that we all have to help take care of each other. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you take care 
of our house and everyone in it, and I learned we have 
to take care of what we are given. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw how you 
handled your responsibilities, even when you didn't 
feel good, and I learned that I would have to be 
responsible when I grow up. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw tears come 
from your eyes, and I learned that sometimes things 
hurt, but it's all right to cry. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw that you 
cared, and I wanted to be everything that I could be. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I learned most of 
life's lessons that I need to know to be a good and 
productive person when I grow up. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I looked at you and 
wanted to say,'Thanks for all the things I saw when 
you thought I wasn't looking' 

THIS IS FOR ALL OF THE PEOPLE
WHO DO SO MUCH FOR OTHERS, 
BUT THINK THAT NO ONE EVER SEES. 
LITTLE EYES SEE A LOT . 

Each of us (parent, grandparent, aunt, uncle, teacher, friend) 
influences the life of a child. 

Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply. 
Speak kindly. 
Leave the rest to God.


----------



## macdoodle

Cameo said:


> But appreciated, just as other people are appreciated as well.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day. Kitty seems a little better, vet says the antibiotics are what is killing her appetite. If I can't get food down her, then to stop the pills for a day or too. I got some salmon and juice down her today though, so I was happy with that and with the fact that she is finally interested in water. She nailed my finger with a tooth while trying to get water down her with a syringe, so that finger is kinda fat!!
> 
> I showed a couple of people at work some of my graphics, I keep some on my ipod, and the one lady who has a daughter getting married in June was very interested in the photo book layouts.
> 
> Cold here today, roads a bit slippy, have to hope that everyone on the road remembers that it is now "winter driving".
> 
> Leslie, very cute tea story. My dad will love it.
> 
> Cooking supper, so catch you all later. I will be glad when they finally get high speed out here, then I can read Don's site easier and view pix much faster.
> 
> Take care


so glad that kitty is showing some interest in food, water tho is the most important... they can survive a long time without food, but not water... (like the rest of us) 

Keep showing the graphics, there will be a few 'hits' there for you!! :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> WHEN YOU THOUGHT I WASN'T LOOKING
> 
> When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you hang my
> first painting on the refrigerator, and I immediately
> wanted to paint another one.
> 
> When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you feed a
> stray cat, and I learned that it was good to be kind
> to animals.
> 
> When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you make my
> favorite cake for me, and I learned that the little
> things can be the special things in life.
> 
> When you thought I wasn't looking I heard you say a
> prayer, and I knew that there is a God I could always
> talk to, and I learned to trust in Him.
> 
> When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you make a
> meal and take it to a friend who was sick, and I
> learned that we all have to help take care of each other.
> 
> When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you take care
> of our house and everyone in it, and I learned we have
> to take care of what we are given.
> 
> When you thought I wasn't looking I saw how you
> handled your responsibilities, even when you didn't
> feel good, and I learned that I would have to be
> responsible when I grow up.
> 
> When you thought I wasn't looking I saw tears come
> from your eyes, and I learned that sometimes things
> hurt, but it's all right to cry.
> 
> When you thought I wasn't looking I saw that you
> cared, and I wanted to be everything that I could be.
> 
> When you thought I wasn't looking I learned most of
> life's lessons that I need to know to be a good and
> productive person when I grow up.
> 
> When you thought I wasn't looking I looked at you and
> wanted to say,'Thanks for all the things I saw when
> you thought I wasn't looking'
> 
> THIS IS FOR ALL OF THE PEOPLE
> WHO DO SO MUCH FOR OTHERS,
> BUT THINK THAT NO ONE EVER SEES.
> LITTLE EYES SEE A LOT .
> 
> Each of us (parent, grandparent, aunt, uncle, teacher, friend)
> influences the life of a child.
> 
> Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply.
> Speak kindly.
> Leave the rest to God.



This is incredibly beautiful, and more true than anyone can imagine....
Children copy what they see.... and this is a testament to this fact.... 
Thank you for sharing it....


----------



## ComputerIdiot

That was hilarious, Leslie! 

A belated good day to all. Another school project done and ready to be delivered ... :clap: ... provided I can get to Brock. High winds are still blasting away, although not as high as last night, thank goodness -- it was definitely a Wizard of Oz night!

Got some snow, although thankfully not much -- and I'm told we're supposed to get rain on Monday ... Mother Nature is having one of her 'undecided' periods ... And at least the blowing snow as stopped (matter of fact, the sun's out). A friend in nearby Port Colborne who opted to work from home today said there have been times when she couldn't see across the street.

And I wish I had a clue where my winter boots are ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Glad you appreciate my thinking of you, for you are a special friend to many here in The Shang. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply. 
Speak kindly. 
Leave the rest to God. " 

Amem, Sister Kim. Amen. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"High winds are still blasting away, although not as high as last night, thank goodness -- it was definitely a Wizard of Oz night!" Evening, Mona. You got the flying monkeys over your house as well??? 

YouTube - Flying Monkeys attack

"And I wish I had a clue where my winter boots are ..." They are right where you left them ............. which is what my mother would tell me when I asked the same sort of question.


----------



## friend

Good evening dear people of the land of snow galore.
Here it's still as mild as a grandmothers smile and slightly damp
as the forehead of a bankteller caught with his hands in the pie. 

I'm getting a wee, small bit frustrated over the lack of food
entering the gates of me crocked smile I wear, trying to give 
the impression that I enjoy this satanic torture they call A DIET.

Cursed be the nutritionist and the horse he rode in on. 
I'm brave, I'm strong, I'm witty and smart, not as handsome as I was in my younger days, 
but ha ha ha, I can still break down the gates of any castle and save the princess. 
Twice in a day if so needed.
BUT NOT ON AN EMPTY STOMACH. 

For havens sake, give me fooood.
I'll get at bigger horse, a lighter sword and charge even so. Fat, breathless and all.
Tallyhooo................

-Waiter! Cheese, white bread, three cups of sugar, chocolate pudding with 1 litre whipped cream 
and two pounds of butter.
Oh, wait a bit. Skip the cheese. It sound a bit over the top. 
Put it in a bowl and get me the biggest spoon you've got.
And call for a ambulance.
Someone is about to have a fit. :lmao:


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Good evening dear people of the land of snow galore.
> Here it's still as mild as a grandmothers smile and slightly damp
> as the forehead of a bankteller caught with his hands in the pie.
> 
> I'm getting a wee, small bit frustrated over the lack of food
> entering the gates of me crocked smile I wear, trying to give
> the impression that I enjoy this satanic torture they call A DIET.
> 
> Cursed be the nutritionist and the horse he rode in on.
> I'm brave, I'm strong, I'm witty and smart, not as handsome as I was in my younger days,
> but ha ha ha, I can still break down the gates of any castle and save the princess.
> Twice in a day if so needed.
> BUT NOT ON AN EMPTY STOMACH.
> 
> For havens sake, give me fooood.
> I'll get at bigger horse, a lighter sword and charge even so. Fat, breathless and all.
> Tallyhooo................
> 
> -Waiter! Cheese, white bread, three cups of sugar, chocolate pudding with 1 litre whipped cream
> and two pounds of butter.
> Oh, wait a bit. Skip the cheese. It sound a bit over the top.
> Put it in a bowl and get me the biggest spoon you've got.
> And call for a ambulance.
> Someone is about to have a fit. :lmao:


OhhhNooo....hang in there Caman.....you can do it.......don't go towards the light.....in the fridge............


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> OhhhNooo....hang in there Caman.....you can do it.......don't go towards the light.....in the fridge............


:lmao:


----------



## friend

Good night my friends.

Enjoy the rest of this day and have a good nights sleep. 
Peaceful dreams.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night my friends.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of this day and have a good nights sleep.
> Peaceful dreams.


Good night, Caman. Have dreams of food .............. and that will help your diet. Speak with you early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tawa hallae was a doxie-sized bipedal carnivore that lived 214 million years ago in the Triassic era. Notice the similarities???? Strange ...................


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, time to hang a few decorations and get into the Christmas spirit in the old Shang . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. Let the Christmas season begin here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow night, at sundown, which is 4:10PM here in St. John's, is the first night of Hanukkah. Don't think that there are any other Jewish folks in our Shang family, but I shall wish you all a Happy Hanukkah nonetheless. Shalom, my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Everyone should start getting into the holiday spirit, in that we have less than a day before Hanukkah, and a little over two weeks before Christmas and Kwanza. We have more time to prepare for the Festival of Ridvan (April 21, 2010 is the first day of the 12-day Baha'i festival), which is the only Baha'i holiday I know, and for Diwali, which Sonal celebrates, in that this Hindu festival does not come until Nov.5th, 2010. Then there is Hanukkah once again on Dec.1st ............... which leads us once again to Christmas. God bless us everyone.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you and your family in good health ........... all of your family members, even the furry four-legged kind. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.
Happy Hanukkah. 

Here it's still as dark as the inside of a coal sack,
but still no snow although it is coming, so I hear.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, et all. I just popped in to put on the tea and coffee and to take on with my while I compose tomorrow's edition of SAP. Today is uploaded and done. I will leave brekkie for someone else as I don't want it to ket cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Camán and Don.

Happy Hanukkah to you as well, Camán. Was I correct with the Festival of Ridvan? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess that I shall start our famous TGIF Breakfast for those of you who are just now waking to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and a Happy Hanukkah to you. Just back from comping tomorrow's mybirdie.ca and see you have the TGIF brekkie ready to go, thanks.

I think I might just grab another couple of hours sleep, then start my day over again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same to you, Don. Sleep well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and a Happy Hanukkah to you. Just back from comping tomorrow's mybirdie.ca and see you have the TGIF brekkie ready to go, thanks.
> 
> I think I might just grab another couple of hours sleep, then start my day over again.


I wish I could catch a few more hours Don.

I've been pulling a couple of midnights lately since this is our busy season and everyone wants their orders yesterday.

Why is it though that people wait until the last minute to place an order for their business and then expect it next day, across the country and don't want to pay for the inflated shipping costs?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I wish I could catch a few more hours Don.
> 
> I've been pulling a couple of midnights lately since this is our busy season and everyone wants their orders yesterday.
> 
> Why is it though that people wait until the last minute to place an order for their business and then expect it next day, across the country and don't want to pay for the inflated shipping costs?


Morning, Warren. Sounds as if you could use some high-octane coffee this morning. Hang in there and good luck with your orders. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I guess that I shall start our famous TGIF Breakfast for those of you who are just now waking to face the day. Enjoy.


Indeed you were Marc.
In addition we have Naw-Ruz, New Year, on the 21st of March
with a 19 day fast leading up to it, similar to Ramadan.

We have all in all 9 Holidays, where we refrain from school or work:
The two above and
May 23 Declaration of The Bab
May 29 Ascension of Baha'u'llah
July 9 Martyrdom of The Bab
October 20 Birth of the Bab
November 21 The Birth of Baha'u'llah
And to days which we celebrate, wherein work is not suspended.
November 26 The Day of The Covenant
November 28 The Passing of Abdul Bahá


----------



## friend

Good afternoon all.
Back from Liam's playschool where they had a Lucia celebration.
The children where dressed up and sang, and then we had cinnamon snaps and lusse-buns.
Really nice.
I will try to upload a few picture of them.


----------



## friend

Lucia celebration from 2008.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for the update on the various significant days/holidays in your faith. It is always interesting to learn about new religions, even though I am not very religious, in a formal sense. Organized religion seems to put me off at most times.

Interesting video clips.


----------



## friend

I haven't got the hang in the technical side of this forum yet.
Could someone explain how I upload pictures please.
Can I upload data from my Mac, like my own smilies and pictures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Click on "Go Advanced" and then "Manage Attachments". Then, Browse wherever the pic is located. Be sure to then upload and then Submit Reply.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Click on "Go Advanced" and then "Manage Attachments". Then, Browse wherever the pic is located. Be sure to then upload and then Submit Reply.


Or click on "Post reply" in the lower left corner of the last post in the thread which opens the window directly, then use manage attachments. Note that there must be some copy to post as well as a picture. A picture cannot be posted on its own.

You can also post pictures directly if you have a host page such as Flicker, MobileMe or any of a dozen other hosting options.

The advantage of such posting, using the "image" button is that you can control where the picture appears within the post.

For example, here is an image posted in that manner:










And the other image is posted using the "manage attachment" method which is relegated to the box below when posted, thus giving no choice as to where inside the post it will appear. The box labelled "Attached Images" is the only option.


----------



## friend

Liam's playschool Lucia celebration.
Liam is the one on his own in the second picture.


----------



## macdoodle

Caman, what fun they seem to be having, and what a handsome little soul you have there.... !


----------



## friend

Thanks Marc and Don for the info. 
Now I'm all set.
Going to activate my pictures on MobileMe too.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Caman, what fun they seem to be having, and what a handsome little soul you have there.... !


Thanks Leslie.
Yes he is soooo sweet and cuddly.
They had loads of fun and sang so well.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> "High winds are still blasting away, although not as high as last night, thank goodness -- it was definitely a Wizard of Oz night!" Evening, Mona. You got the flying monkeys over your house as well???
> 
> YouTube - Flying Monkeys attack
> 
> "And I wish I had a clue where my winter boots are ..." They are right where you left them ............. which is what my mother would tell me when I asked the same sort of question.


If there were flying monkeys out there, I think they've been blown way off course by now. :lmao: That's the scene that used to scare me the most out of that whole movie -- particularly the early part of the scene where you see the witch haranguing the two monkeys in her tower, with the swarm already in the sky in the background. It scared a friend of mine so badly when she was young that I don't think she's ever watched the rest of the movie!

As to my boots -- yep, that's what my mom would say too. Of course, that's the problem ... not sure where I left them ...  Not to worry, though, I'm sure they'll turn up -- probably next spring!


----------



## friend

Here is the other with me in a picture
that we used for a birthday card to Mom.


----------



## Cameo

Hi Marc, Leslie, Don, Caman, et al!!

Cold here today - I think they said it went to -20 with wind chill last night.

Kitten not good, going to vet again this afternoon at his request after my phone call this morning. No more seizures, but he is concerned about her lack of appetite and the fact that she is so weak she can barely walk. I fear I won't be bringing her back home.

Liam - boy is he a cutie!! 

I remember the monkeys in the Wizard of Oz as being very frightening to me as a child. Then again, I detest horror movies and always have. Life is frightening enough as it is thank you very much.

Well, just wanted to say hello. I have to get kitty to vets and get home to get to work.

Take care


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics of Liam's playschool Lucia celebration, Caman, as well as a touching birthday card for your wife. You are a loving father and a good husband ........... a regular "mensch" in Yiddish. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> If there were flying monkeys out there, I think they've been blown way off course by now. :lmao: That's the scene that used to scare me the most out of that whole movie -- particularly the early part of the scene where you see the witch haranguing the two monkeys in her tower, with the swarm already in the sky in the background. It scared a friend of mine so badly when she was young that I don't think she's ever watched the rest of the movie!
> 
> As to my boots -- yep, that's what my mom would say too. Of course, that's the problem ... not sure where I left them ...  Not to worry, though, I'm sure they'll turn up -- probably next spring!


Mona, that was my most freightening moment as well, along with her melting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hi Marc, Leslie, Don, Caman, et al!!
> 
> Cold here today - I think they said it went to -20 with wind chill last night.
> 
> Kitten not good, going to vet again this afternoon at his request after my phone call this morning. No more seizures, but he is concerned about her lack of appetite and the fact that she is so weak she can barely walk. I fear I won't be bringing her back home.
> 
> Liam - boy is he a cutie!!
> 
> I remember the monkeys in the Wizard of Oz as being very frightening to me as a child. Then again, I detest horror movies and always have. Life is frightening enough as it is thank you very much.
> 
> Well, just wanted to say hello. I have to get kitty to vets and get home to get to work.
> 
> Take care


Sorry to hear about your kitten, Jeanne. I know all too well the feeling of bringing a pet to the vet and coming back without him or her. We are here for you if you have to make that tough decision. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Great pics of Liam's playschool Lucia celebration, Caman, as well as a touching birthday card for your wife. You are a loving father and a good husband ........... a regular "mensch" in Yiddish. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc.
Actually mom is my mother in-law. 
I call her mom too.
She sez I'm a good son in-law and not all son in-law's
get to hear that. Lucky me. God bless her, she is very nice.

Jeanne.
I'm sorry about the kitten.
Hope she recovers.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> Actually mom is my mother in-law.
> I call her mom too.
> She sez I'm a good son in-law and not all son in-law's
> get to hear that. Lucky me. God bless her, she is very nice.
> 
> Jeanne.
> I'm sorry about the kitten.
> Hope she recovers.


Thanks for the clarification, Caman. Still, it is a fine gesture. You are still a mensch ............ which is just about the best thing you can say about another person in Yiddish. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the clarification, Caman. Still, it is a fine gesture. You are still a mensch ............ which is just about the best thing you can say about another person in Yiddish. Paix, mon ami.


Todah Rabbah תודה רבה Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to light the first Hanukkah candles. Later .......... Shalom, my friends.


----------



## macdoodle

Cameo said:


> Hi Marc, Leslie, Don, Caman, et al!!
> 
> Cold here today - I think they said it went to -20 with wind chill last night.
> 
> Kitten not good, going to vet again this afternoon at his request after my phone call this morning. No more seizures, but he is concerned about her lack of appetite and the fact that she is so weak she can barely walk. I fear I won't be bringing her back home.
> 
> Liam - boy is he a cutie!!
> 
> I remember the monkeys in the Wizard of Oz as being very frightening to me as a child. Then again, I detest horror movies and always have. Life is frightening enough as it is thank you very much.
> 
> Well, just wanted to say hello. I have to get kitty to vets and get home to get to work.
> 
> Take care


I will be so sorry if there is nothing that can be done.... it is a heartbreaker for sure..:-(


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Off to light the first Hanukkah candles. Later .......... Shalom, my friends.


Shalom, Marc.... (does this mean we will not see you after sundown ?)


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Off to light the first Hanukkah candles. Later .......... Shalom, my friends.


Shalom Marc.


----------



## SINC

And now for something completely different.

A Japanese guy on the toilet:

(>_<)

(o_o)

(0_0)

(^_^)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Shalom, Marc.... (does this mean we will not see you after sundown ?)


Back again. The first candle was lit at 4:11PM, sunset here in St.John's ..................... and then the first latkes were eaten. Now we rest before the main meal is made and served. Shalom, one and all.

YouTube - The Latke Song


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Todah Rabbah תודה רבה Marc.


Rav todot רב תודות. (You're welcome!)


----------



## KC4

Happy Hanukah Marc. Eat an extra latke for me and have a peaceful first night. Shalom.


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Kitten not good, going to vet again this afternoon at his request after my phone call this morning. No more seizures, but he is concerned about her lack of appetite and the fact that she is so weak she can barely walk. I fear I won't be bringing her back home.
> 
> Well, just wanted to say hello. I have to get kitty to vets and get home to get to work.
> 
> Take care


Oh dear - how distressing.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Happy Hanukah Marc. Eat an extra latke for me and have a peaceful first night. Shalom.


Thank you, Kim. Tonight, it was just family (my wife, son, yours truly .......... and the doxies). We hope to have friends over on Saturday. We shall see.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh dear - how distressing.


Yes. For those who have never lost a pet there is no way to describe how one feels about this loss.

I always liked "The Rainbow Bridge" in times like this, so hopefully this will help Jeanne a bit.



Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Cameo

That is a wonderful poem Marc and I have read it many times.

The kittens liver was shutting down and there wasn't anything anyone could do to fix it. I had her put to sleep, I won't have an animal suffer.

Thanks all for listening. Have a nice night, I have to get ready for work. That should keep me focused for the night. I half expected this, so I think I have already accepted it. I know I did the right thing.

Take care

Jeanne


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Back again. The first candle was lit at 4:11PM, sunset here in St.John's ..................... and then the first latkes were eaten. Now we rest before the main meal is made and served. Shalom, one and all.
> 
> YouTube - The Latke Song


How much fun was that!! :clap: do you do the little dance too Marc??


----------



## macdoodle

Cameo said:


> That is a wonderful poem Marc and I have read it many times.
> 
> The kittens liver was shutting down and there wasn't anything anyone could do to fix it. I had her put to sleep, I won't have an animal suffer.
> 
> Thanks all for listening. Have a nice night, I have to get ready for work. That should keep me focused for the night. I half expected this, so I think I have already accepted it. I know I did the right thing.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Jeanne


Know in your heart you did do the right thing, once the liver starts to go, there isn't really anything anyone can do... best to let kitty go and not suffer.... Perhaps she will be the purrr-fect pet for young James.... I like to think so....

Blessings....


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> That is a wonderful poem Marc and I have read it many times.
> 
> The kittens liver was shutting down and there wasn't anything anyone could do to fix it. I had her put to sleep, I won't have an animal suffer.
> 
> Thanks all for listening. Have a nice night, I have to get ready for work. That should keep me focused for the night. I half expected this, so I think I have already accepted it. I know I did the right thing.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Jeanne


I'm sorry to hear that jeanne,
but of cause you did the right thing.
We can't let animals suffer because we don't want to part with them.
You were brave and fair.


----------



## Rps

Hello all:

Jeanne sorry to hear about kitty .... for those of who have faith, the love that you shared with her will be rewarded and never forgotten. There are many in the world today who have never had anyone who loved them .... that is truly sad.


----------



## Rps

Marc and all, Happy Hanukah! I will be busy making the meals and thinking of all of you who have become to mean so much to my daily life so to you and your families:

Marc, Don, Kim, Jeanne, Caman, Mona, Sharon, Vicki .... Happy Hanukah and Season's Greetings .... may you and yours always go in peace and may you find love in all thngs.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

To ye to Rp and MCB.


----------



## Rps

thanx Caman. Must be late there, what is it around 1:00 am?


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> thanx Caman. Must be late there, what is it around 1:00 am?


It is 00:47 AM
Time for bed soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> That is a wonderful poem Marc and I have read it many times.
> 
> The kittens liver was shutting down and there wasn't anything anyone could do to fix it. I had her put to sleep, I won't have an animal suffer.
> 
> Thanks all for listening. Have a nice night, I have to get ready for work. That should keep me focused for the night. I half expected this, so I think I have already accepted it. I know I did the right thing.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Jeanne


Sorry to hear this, Jeanne, but it was the kindest thing to do for the little kitten. Yes, this was the correct decision, hard as it was to make. Paix, mon amie. :-(


----------



## SINC

So sorry for your loss Jeanne. But better that than suffering. My sympathies. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Happy Hanukkah Christmas Solstice New Year etc.


Same to you, Garett. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> How much fun was that!! :clap: do you do the little dance too Marc??


My son does ............ with one of the doxies. It's a strange dance to say the least.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc and all, Happy Hanukah! I will be busy making the meals and thinking of all of you who have become to mean so much to my daily life so to you and your families:
> 
> Marc, Don, Kim, Jeanne, Caman, Mona, Sharon, Vicki .... Happy Hanukah and Season's Greetings .... may you and yours always go in peace and may you find love in all thngs.


Evening, Rp. Same to you, my friend. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It is 00:47 AM
> Time for bed soon.


Well, when you tuck the kids into their beds, smile the way only fathers may smile when they know their children are safe and warm. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, when you tuck the kids into their beds, smile the way only fathers may smile when they know their children are safe and warm. Paix, mon ami.


So true.
It's a wonderful feeling. 

Good night my friends.
See ye tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> So true.
> It's a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Good night my friends.
> See ye tomorrow.


Cute, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> So true.
> It's a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Good night my friends.
> See ye tomorrow.


Goodnight Caman, thanks for the lovely photo.... (of you and the children, and the wee pup ...'Napper' :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Rp. Same to you, my friend. How is Life treating you today?


I am well Marc. My son will be home tomorrow for awhile so that is good news! It is really cold here -12, you guys from the West would laugh at that, but we are not used to that here .... up Barrie way the got 80cm straight drop of snow, must being trying to make the Newfoundlanders there feel at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I am well Marc. My son will be home tomorrow for awhile so that is good news! It is really cold here -12, you guys from the West would laugh at that, but we are not used to that here .... up Barrie way the got 80cm straight drop of snow, must being trying to make the Newfoundlanders there feel at home.


Good to hear that your son shall be home for awhile. My son is still living here as he finishes up his final year of university. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. My heart goes out to you knowing what you had to face with your kitten. Still, it was the best decision for the little one. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning sleeping beauties. 

It's 10:15 here and I and Ciarán has just come back from the shop.
They had reduced price on clementines and ginger snap dough today.
$1.00/kg for the clementines and $0.45 for 0.5 kg dough.
Max 3 kg + 1 dough per household,
but we cheated a wee bit and went both and payed separately.
We noticed that we had both taken 1 kg too much, 
but we got away with it. :lmao:
To our defense, most families are only 3-4 people here so we got a fair share. 
8 kg clementines for $4.00 is a nice treat.
Food is quite expensive here and in Ireland, so it will be nice to get to
Bellevue for that reason too.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, just what are clementines?


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, just what are clementines?


Good morning Don. 

Orange yum-yum.
That's what they are. 

Clementine


----------



## SINC

Ah, I see, over here we call them Mandarin Oranges:


----------



## friend

I never get the hang on which is which.
It's as with people, only one kind really. 

T_he Mandarin orange is but one variety of the orange family.
The mandarin has many names, some of which actually refer to crosses between the mandarin and another citrus fruit.
Mikan, the source of most canned mandarines, of which there are over 200 cultivars
Owari, a well-known mikan cultivar which ripens during the late fall season
Clementine, becoming the most important commercial mandarin variety, have displaced mikans in many markets
Tangerine, sometimes known as a 'Christmas Orange', as its peak season is December and children would often receive one in their Christmas stockings.
Satsuma, a seedless variety growing in popularity in the U.S. for its ease of consumption
Tangor, also called the temple orange, a cross between the mandarin and the common orange; its thick rind is easy to peel and its bright orange pulp is sweet, full-flavored, and tart_


----------



## SINC

Yes, they are called many things, but mostly "good".

And the Christmas Orange is another name, yes. Tangerines here are much smaller, kind of like mini Mandarins.

Been up since a noisy neighbours truck with dual exhaust and no mufflers was fired up at 1:30 a.m. right below our bedroom window to warm it up while he cleared the windows. It ran for so long I finally gave up and got up to do some work.

Today's issue of mybirdie.ca is uploaded and tomorrow's issue is in the can and ready to go too, so I can now go back to bed for a bit. It's now 4:21 a.m. here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. I love clementines. They are different than the Mandarin oranges that are sold here in NL. "Clems", as son still calls them, are smaller than "Mans". As well, Mans will come with a more natural orange/green skin color. Whichever, they are great at this time of year. I go through about 5-10 clems a day.


----------



## rgray

deleted


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been outside shoveling (15cm overnight and more on the way), so I shall leave out cereals, freshly baked bagels, muffins, an assortment of jams ................. and some clems. Freshly brewed tea and coffee are there as well. Enjoy.

Now, back outside to do battle with the elements.


----------



## friend

rgray said:


> Around here this image is inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top layer in a box in our stores looks OK like this, but the blue 'fur' would show through from the bottom layers...
> 
> Which is a shame because I really like them.


But it's a picture of them in their natural habitat.
They gather around in the evening to groom each other
before the start of the hunt for rodents and rabbits at sunset.
It's their only food except for the spikes of a rare cacti 
called iSting Terribliously Grande.
Your should see them roam the dessert in their hunt for food.
A mighty sight.
Sometimes they are in such numbers that they colour the sky orange.
Oh, did I mention that they can fly? :lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

I have always thought that the clementines and mandarins are two different oranges and the mandarins are the sweeter and seedless kind.

Anyways here's a message from Vicki. "Vicki says hi to the Shang members in the know AND who matter. She's also wondering when the next set of puppies will be gracing the pages of the Shang."

Here's a couple of pictures that I dug out and they are for the members who have just joined the Shang and for those of us who love the "tummy puppies" stage of development. They are Marc's doxies -Bridget and her pups In June/09. Enjoy!

View attachment 11708


View attachment 11707


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman and Don. I love clementines. They are different than the Mandarin oranges that are sold here in NL. "Clems", as son still calls them, are smaller than "Mans". As well, Mans will come with a more natural orange/green skin color. Whichever, they are great at this time of year. I go through about 5-10 clems a day.


It's a "must" at Christmas.
Just the smell is wonderful. 
Tasty little buggers too.


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Here's a couple of pictures that I dug out and they are for the members who have just joined the Shang and for those of us who love the "tummy puppies" stage of development. They are Marc's doxies -Bridget and her pups In June/09. Enjoy!


Good morning Sharon.

My God how cute.
I will not show those pictures to the kids
or I'll have to let them talk me in to getting us a puppy.


----------



## sharonmac09

friend said:


> Good morning Sharon.
> 
> My God how cute.
> I will not show those pictures to the kids
> or I'll have to let them talk me in to getting us a puppy.


Good afternoon Caman (it's afternoon there ain't it?)

Or they might talk you into getting hedgehogs!


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Around here this image is inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top layer in a box in our stores looks OK like this, but the blue 'fur' would show through from the bottom layers...
> 
> Which is a shame because I really like them.


Exactly. This is why I go through the box and pick out the bad ones and replace them with better clems. 

How are you this morning, Robert?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. Pass on a "hello" to Vicki for me. Merci. Tell her the pups are doing well, as Belle and Buzz come to visit every so often, and Bridget plays with them. No pups on the horizon, however, as we wait for Fanny to come into season.

How are you this fine snowy morning?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sharon. Pass on a "hello" to Vicki for me. Merci. Tell her the pups are doing well, as Belle and Buzz come to visit every so often, and Bridget plays with them. No pups on the horizon, however, as we wait for Fanny to come into season.
> 
> How are you this fine snowy morning?


Ok, I shall pass along your message.

I'm fine and no snow here! That's right there's no snow gracing the grounds here! However the forecast is calling for up to 5cm of flurries. We haven't brought out the shovels yet this season.

How are you Marc? You getting tired of shovelling yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Ok, I shall pass along your message.
> 
> I'm fine and no snow here! That's right there's no snow gracing the grounds here! However the forecast is calling for up to 5cm of flurries. We haven't brought out the shovels yet this season.
> 
> How are you Marc? You getting tired of shovelling yet?


Thanks, Sharon. The tough shoveling was Sunday/Monday/Tuesday. The snow since then has been light, but deep. So, I go out every hour or so and clear it away so I don't have to face really deep snow. Better for the heart and back this way, and it is good exercise. 

Had to chuckle about Caman not wanting to show his children the pics of the doxie pups. Children in the neighborhood have been asking the same thing as to when Fanny will have some pups. I am in no rush, and pups once the snow goes in May or June is fine with me. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Sad story.
He was going to move to your town Marc, I gather.

Police ID man killed on Truro work site


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sad, Caman.  

All the more reason we should appreciate Life today ............. and tell those we love how much we actually do love them. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon Caman (it's afternoon there ain't it?)
> 
> Or they might talk you into getting hedgehogs!


To solve that problem, give the selfish little animals a hedge each.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Sad story.
> He was going to move to your town Marc, I gather.
> 
> Police ID man killed on Truro work site


This is terribly sad, it makes it worse because of the time of the year.... 

Actually Caman he was going to live in St. John New Brunswick, (this province is between Quebec and Nova Scotia.... ) Mark lives in St. John's .... it is easy to confuse for sure.... and a common error even by the 'natives'


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> "Vicki says hi to the Shang members in the know AND who matter. She's also wondering when the next set of puppies will be gracing the pages of the Shang."
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures that I dug out and they are for the members who have just joined the Shang and for those of us who love the "tummy puppies" stage of development.


Lovely.









Let's drive away some more members.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Cold here today ..... I thought I saw my neighbour's dog stuck to a tree this morning. But al least we are not as bad a Barrie and Bracebridge area ... 100cm drop of snow! Add the drifts on top ..... WOW!


----------



## SINC

At -35 here this morning, I'll spend my day inside baking cinnamon raisin bread. Seems like the only sand thing to do and it is so good over the holidays.


----------



## sharonmac09

MazterCBlazter said:


> I'm here in body but not in mind or lack thereof.


Hi Garret! Where did you leave your mind??? did you go partying last night!!??? Can you remember where you were...... still confused? 



Rps said:


> Morning all: Cold here today ..... I thought I saw my neighbour's dog stuck to a tree this morning. But al least we are not as bad a Barrie and Bracebridge area ... 100cm drop of snow! Add the drifts on top ..... WOW!


Hi Rp, how are you?
100cm??!!!??:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: Holy mackeral! Did all this fall in 24 hours or so? Did all this snow fall in the neighbourhood of Milton too? I have relatives living there.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon, Milton is okay but north of the ridges they got buried. And, yes, it was a one day drop. Then came the winds, which means you guys will get this later.... but it has suddenly gotten warmer .... -1 so it's like spring.

Don, care to share the recipe for the cinnamon bread ? Nothing is better than warm cinnamon bread on a cold day. Do you have snow out there yet, at -35 I would think very little.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi Sharon, Milton is okay but north of the ridges they got buried. And, yes, it was a one day drop. Then came the winds, which means you guys will get this later.... but it has suddenly gotten warmer .... -1 so it's like spring.
> 
> . Do you have snow out there yet, at -35 I would think very little.


Snow swirling about again.... the natives are getting restless.... :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, care to share the recipe for the cinnamon bread ? Nothing is better than warm cinnamon bread on a cold day. Do you have snow out there yet, at -35 I would think very little.


We got a big dump last weekend and it is over a foot deep now, but snow is not in the forecast until next Thursday when it warms up. Until then we're stuck in the FAM.

As for that *Cinnamon Raisin Bread* recipe, sure thing, but I use a Black and Decker bread machine so I hope you can adapt it to suit your needs:

2 Large eggs at room temperature
1 1/2 Cups water at 80-90 F
1/4 Cup dry skim milk powder
3 Tbsp firmly packed dark brown sugar
1 1/2 Tsp ground cinnamon
2 Tsp salt
1/3 cup butter or margarine cut into pieces
3 Cups bread flour (All purpose is OK too)
2 1/4 Tsp active dry or bread machine yeast
1 Cup raisins

Combine all ingredients except for the raisins and knead in bread machine on sweet cycle. When the alarm beeps, add the raisins. (It's about 10 minutes into the cycle on my machine.)

Allow cycle to continue until done, then cool and remove kneading paddles.

Sprinkle the top with icing sugar.

My machine makes this a three hour ordeal with kneading done in the first 15 minutes and the baking done in the last hour for a two pound loaf. The rest of the time the dough is simply resting and rising.

Good luck with it.


----------



## rgray

deleted


----------



## rgray

deleted


----------



## Cameo

friend said:


> But it's a picture of them in their natural habitat.
> They gather around in the evening to groom each other
> before the start of the hunt for rodents and rabbits at sunset.
> It's their only food except for the spikes of a rare cacti
> called iSting Terribliously Grande.
> Your should see them roam the dessert in their hunt for food.
> A mighty sight.
> Sometimes they are in such numbers that they colour the sky orange.
> Oh, did I mention that they can fly? :lmao:


 
:lmao::lmao: Okay - I needed that laugh!!! You are soo cute Caman. On the subject of clementines, I just love them, but the past few years they have been expensive and not really looking good enough for the price.

Don - I really liked the animal christmas video. I am on my moms machine so able to read through your site today. Nice treat. I emailed it to my parents, they will get a kick out of it.


----------



## Cameo

I am going to try the Recipe Don I think. Only I don't have a machine, when I make bread it is manual. Would you know what oven temp and how long it would take to bake in a regular oven?

Marc, hope you are well. Robert, Marc, Leslie, Caman - thanks for the posts re: kitten. Dabsy doodle (which was my silly nickname for her, she could be so goofy) is in a better place for her now. Just hard and sad.

My Grandfather lives just around Bracebridge, and my Aunt outside Bala, which is close to Bracebridge so I will have to get hold of them and find out how they are doing. Hopefully no one has to go onto roofs to remove snow. My land up there will be totally inaccessible now. I will have to check out the live cams.

Garrett - I hope your mind shows up soon....can you find mine while you are at it? It should be the one with all the thoughts flitting here and flitting there......

Have a great day all. I am going to try to find the motivation to decorate my tree today. And clean house, it is in dire need.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I'm here in body but not in mind or lack thereof.


Afternoon, Garett. Hang in there, mon ami. Good Karma shall come your way soon. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Cold here today ..... I thought I saw my neighbour's dog stuck to a tree this morning. But al least we are not as bad a Barrie and Bracebridge area ... 100cm drop of snow! Add the drifts on top ..... WOW!


Afternoon, Rp. That is a great deal of snow. We have had "only" 75cm of snow, but the last 35cm has not been wet snow and it did not drift too much.

I know where Barrie is located, but not Bracebridge. How close are these communities from you?


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> I thought I was doing well, Marc, until I turned up a week early  on a Mac-teaching house call! Better than late, I suppose. I'm going to have to get more rigorous with my iCal stuff.
> 
> I got the snow under control yesterday so I don't have that to worry about until next time...


I am trying to use iCal on my MBP to help organize my days. 

Why do you call your community the "gulag"? Just curious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. You too are in need of some good Karma coming your way, along with Garett ......... some smiles and laughs as well. Bonne chance, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. That is a great deal of snow. We have had "only" 75cm of snow, but the last 35cm has not been wet snow and it did not drift too much.
> 
> I know where Barrie is located, but not Bracebridge. How close are these communities from you?


HI Marc, Barrie is about 1 hour 20 min north of Toronto straight up the 400. We are about 40 minutes east of Toronto, so about 2 hours from us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> HI Marc, Barrie is about 1 hour 20 min north of Toronto straight up the 400. We are about 40 minutes east of Toronto, so about 2 hours from us.


So you are not in this snowbelt?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> So you are not in this snowbelt?


No, actually I am about 1/2 mile from Lake Ontario, and Bowmanville is right on the lake. But we have a section of the morraine north of us called the ridges, anything above that gets it. So if you know of Uxbridge, Sutton, Port Parry, Peterborough, Lindsay those spots get whacked big time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, my considered us moving to Peterborough when we retire. I want to get away from the snow of St.John's, so this is a good bit of info. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Cameo said:


> That is a wonderful poem Marc and I have read it many times.
> The kittens liver was shutting down and there wasn't anything anyone could do to fix it. I had her put to sleep, I won't have an animal suffer.
> Thanks all for listening. Have a nice night, I have to get ready for work. That should keep me focused for the night. I half expected this, so I think I have already accepted it. I know I did the right thing.
> Take care
> Jeanne


Jeanne, I am so, so sorry to hear about the kitten. You did the only thing you could for her, but I know that doesn't make it any easier. :-(



friend said:


> Lucia celebration from 2008.


Those were beautiful. Thanks for uploading! And Liam is quite the handsome little fellow!



Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Let the Christmas season begin here in The Shang.


I love the Christmas doxie ... 



SINC said:


> I used to be a big coffee drinker, medium roast as well, but since my heart attack, I am limited to a single cup a day. I was a huge Postum fan, but they stopped making it. I found Caf-Lib as a tea and coffee replacement and love it. It is a terrific hot drink especially in the evening before bed time as it contains no caffeine.
> 
> Caf-lib Tea and Coffee


I've found myself drinking way, way too much coffee since I went back to school -- partly because one of the little on-campus 'convenience' stores has excellent flavoured coffee. You can buy tickets (10 for $10, or 11 for $10 if you buy the tickets for 'bring-your-own-mug') so you don't even have to worry about not having cash.

I've got quite the collection of decaf teas and coffees and herbal teas here at home ... next semester I'm going to try to remember to carry a few decaf/herbal teabags with me so I'm not mainlining caffeine again.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> I am going to try the Recipe Don I think. Only I don't have a machine, when I make bread it is manual. Would you know what oven temp and how long it would take to bake in a regular oven?


Jeanne, I looked up other similar breads and it calls for a 375 oven for 45 to 60 minutes so that should work. It does take about an hour and a half to rise and should be covered and in a warm place while rising.

If it turns out like mine, yum!


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> The kittens liver was shutting down and there wasn't anything anyone could do to fix it. I had her put to sleep, I won't have an animal suffer.


Sorry to hear this Jeanne. Thankfully you are smart and strong enough to have done the best thing for the kitten.



Rps said:


> Marc, Don, Kim, Jeanne, Caman, Mona, Sharon, Vicki .... Happy Hanukah and Season's Greetings .... may you and yours always go in peace and may you find love in all thngs.


Thanks Rp - that's very nice. Same to you! 



Rps said:


> Morning all: Cold here today ..... I thought I saw my neighbour's dog stuck to a tree this morning. But al least we are not as bad a Barrie and Bracebridge area ... 100cm drop of snow! Add the drifts on top ..... WOW!


Wow! - It is cold here too (-26) but the bright sunshine belies the bracing cold one experiences by poking their nose out of the door. Whooo! 


SINC said:


> As for that *Cinnamon Raisin Bread* recipe, sure thing, but I use a Black and Decker bread machine so I hope you can adapt it to suit your needs:
> 
> 2 Large eggs at room temperature
> 1 1/2 Cups water at 80-90 F
> 1/4 Cup dry skim milk powder
> 3 Tbsp firmly packed dark brown sugar
> 1 1/2 Tsp ground cinnamon
> 2 Tsp salt
> 1/3 cup butter or margarine cut into pieces
> 3 Cups bread flour (All purpose is OK too)
> 2 1/4 Tsp active dry or bread machine yeast
> 1 Cup raisins
> 
> Combine all ingredients except for the raisins and knead in bread machine on sweet cycle. When the alarm beeps, add the raisins. (It's about 10 minutes into the cycle on my machine.)
> 
> Allow cycle to continue until done, then cool and remove kneading paddles.
> 
> Sprinkle the top with icing sugar.
> 
> My machine makes this a three hour ordeal with kneading done in the first 15 minutes and the baking done in the last hour for a two pound loaf. The rest of the time the dough is simply resting and rising.
> 
> Good luck with it.


Woot!Another recipe for my "collection"...thanks. 


Cameo said:


> I
> Garrett - I hope your mind shows up soon....can you find mine while you are at it? It should be the one with all the thoughts flitting here and flitting there......


I found your brain Jeanne.... Here 'tis....


----------



## KC4

^^^ Forgot to add....
Every one of those little blue balls is a thought about something that needs to be done, a decision to be made or a problem that needs to be solved.

Typically, most men only have 2 balls and they consume all his thoughts.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> ^^^ Forgot to add....
> Every one of those little blue balls is a thought about something that needs to be done, a decision to be made or a problem that needs to be solved.
> 
> Typically, most men only have 2 balls and they consume all his thoughts.


Good afternoon Kim!

Oh yikes! Now my brain is  and dizzy!

True true about the 2 balls..... :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Speaking of recipes, the sauerkraut is still bubbling away nicely and will be ready the week between Christmas and the new year. All you do is shred 500 lbs. of cabbage and 100 lbs. of onions and add cheese cloth bags of pickling spices here and there in the barrel and dump in 10 pounds of salt. Easy peasy.

These pics taken during the process and we since added another barrel half the size of the one shown as we filled the big one quickly.

And don't worry about all that salt. We wash the cabbage before we put it in the canning jars.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Juste having one of those duh moments, a few days long.
> 
> No hangover involved, I don't drink. For me December is a busy month. Thanks all.


Garett, if you can get here in the next five minutes, some latkes will help your mood.

Seriously, my wife falls into these sorts of moods that seem to last for days. It is brought on by the lack of sunshine that we get here in St.John's during the winter. Hang in there, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Cameo

KC4 said:


> .
> 
> I found your brain Jeanne.... Here 'tis....


:lmao::lmao::lmao: By Gosh, By Golly, I think ye found it matey!!!! Sure looks like what I feel like anyhow!!!! No wonder I feel like a ping pong ball most days.

Marc - maybe your wifes moods could be hormonal? I think sometimes mine are, they don't last for days though. I am menopausal, early, and maybe Deborah falls
into that category. It isn't easy being female. I understand that there is a sort of male menopause too.

Thanks Don. As soon as I have heat I am going to make bread. I used to make it and let it rise beside the woodstove or sometimes I would heat up the oven to a lower temp, turn it off, and then let the bread rise inside the oven. Ummmm, I can already taste it.........

Haven't gotten to my tree yet.............or my cleaning..........so I had better get to it instead of just thinkin about it. The other kittens are going around the house looking for Dabsy.

So - off to try to start again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao: By Gosh, By Golly, I think ye found it matey!!!! Sure looks like what I feel like anyhow!!!! No wonder I feel like a ping pong ball most days.
> 
> Marc - maybe your wifes moods could be hormonal? I think sometimes mine are, they don't last for days though. I am menopausal, early, and maybe Deborah falls
> into that category. It isn't easy being female. I understand that there is a sort of male menopause too.
> 
> Thanks Don. As soon as I have heat I am going to make bread. I used to make it and let it rise beside the woodstove or sometimes I would heat up the oven to a lower temp, turn it off, and then let the bread rise inside the oven. Ummmm, I can already taste it.........
> 
> Haven't gotten to my tree yet.............or my cleaning..........so I had better get to it instead of just thinkin about it. The other kittens are going around the house looking for Dabsy.
> 
> So - off to try to start again.


Evening, Jeanne. Yes, it could be hormonal (i.e., menopause), but more likely SAD. She did not have this living in Calgary or Edmonton, but they get far more winter sunlight than we get here in St.John's. We shall see.

When Bridget lost one of her pups, who was only five hours old, she looked for her for over a week. :-(

Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had some latkes to take the edge off of waiting for supper. Luckily, my wife loves to cook .......... and I love to eat her cooking ............ especially over Hanukkah.

On Hanukkah, we light eight candles, one for each of the eight days of celebration. On the first day we light one candle, two on the second day, and so on, up to eight on the last day.

The significance of the menorah has two parts; one is to symbolize the Menorah in the temple and the other is to mark the eight days of Hanukkah. While the Menorah used in the Temple had seven branches, the menorah we light on Hanukkah is a nine branch candelabra with 8 of the candles on one level and 1 candle (usually at the end or the middle) separated from the others. The extra candle is called the 'Shamash' and is the one used to light the others candles. 

Shalom, my friends.


----------



## friend

ComputerIdiot said:


> Those were beautiful. Thanks for uploading! And Liam is quite the handsome little fellow!


Thanks. 

He is, but time will change that. 
We'll see how cute he is in 40 years from now,
the show off. tptptptp

I was cute once too, you know. 
LOL :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, my considered us moving to Peterborough when we retire. I want to get away from the snow of St.John's, so this is a good bit of info. Merci, mon ami.


Marc, I don't think Peterborough gets the amount you do, but if you want less snow you should look at St. Catharines [ Brock University is there ] or our place to be which is Windsor [ University of Windsor is there ] and many across the bridge in the U.S. Windsor has probably the best all around weather in the country next to Vancouver .... and much much cheaper. You should check it out ....


----------



## macdoodle

Thought you might want an' awww.' moment this cold winters day!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> you should look at St. Catharines [ Brock University is there ] or our place to be which is Windsor [ University of Windsor is there ] and many across the bridge in the U.S. Windsor has probably the best all around weather in the country next to Vancouver .... and much much cheaper. You should check it out ....


Have to disagree there Rp. 

We lived in Wallaceburg, 40 miles or so across Lake St. Clair from Windsor for seven long years and it got damn cold there in the winter. Below zero weather was the norm for the winters we spent, bone chilling wet cold and nothing even remotely close to the west coast.

And as for the summers? Dreadful. Hot. Muggy. And then hotter. 112 F was not uncommon there.

Gimme the west coast every single time.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Aw shucks,
> 
> I missed the latkes.


Well, we could deliver, Garett, but they are best fresh. So, you have six more nights, since this was just night two. Shalom, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thought you might want an' awww.' moment this cold winters day!


That's amazing. Not sure if the doxies would let a fawn into the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I don't think Peterborough gets the amount you do, but if you want less snow you should look at St. Catharines [ Brock University is there ] or our place to be which is Windsor [ University of Windsor is there ] and many across the bridge in the U.S. Windsor has probably the best all around weather in the country next to Vancouver .... and much much cheaper. You should check it out ....


Actually, I applied for a position at Brock Univ. once, but did not get short-listed. We are looking for a rural academic community, which is why Wolfville, NS, with Acadia right there in the center of the town, is #1 on our list.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Have to disagree there Rp.
> 
> We lived in Wallaceburg, 40 miles or so across Lake St. Clair from Windsor for seven long years and it got damn cold there in the winter. Below zero weather was the norm for the winters we spent, bone chilling wet cold and nothing even remotely close to the west coast.
> 
> And as for the summers? Dreadful. Hot. Muggy. And then hotter. 112 F was not uncommon there.
> 
> Gimme the west coast every single time.


Yes, I have a former grad student who is teaching at Wayne State in Detroit, but living in Windsor. He says it is quite hot and humid in the summertime, and so he summers here and does his research semester just outside of St. John's.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Have to disagree there Rp.
> 
> We lived in Wallaceburg, 40 miles or so across Lake St. Clair from Windsor for seven long years and it got damn cold there in the winter. Below zero weather was the norm for the winters we spent, bone chilling wet cold and nothing even remotely close to the west coast.
> 
> And as for the summers? Dreadful. Hot. Muggy. And then hotter. 112 F was not uncommon there.
> 
> Gimme the west coast every single time.


Agreed, but very little snow these last years ... but it is hot!!!!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> If this happened in the wrong house, it could be interpreted as a fresh food delivery.


I agree here, good thing there were no 'too big for the doggy door' dogs on the other side, and no hunters either.....


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> If this happened in the wrong house, it could be interpreted as a fresh food delivery.




That's like eating Bambi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Agreed, but very little snow these last years ... but it is hot!!!!!!!


I came to St.John's after two years in Waycross, Georgia, and three years in Athens, Georgia. Heat and humidity there are far worse than in ON. Still, I have been here in St.John's for 30+ years, so I have forgotten what temps over 30C might be like during the summer.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> That's like eating Bambi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree, but there are some hunters who wouldn't think 2wice....beejacon believe me...!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I agree, but there are some hunters who wouldn't think 2wice....beejacon believe me...!


 :--ptptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife made a fine Hanukkah meal, and for some of the dishes she used a cookbook from Ceylon, SK, written back at the turn of the 20th century. It was a reprint of a hundred year old prairie cookbook.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I came to St.John's after two years in Waycross, Georgia, and three years in Athens, Georgia. Heat and humidity there are far worse than in ON. Still, I have been here in St.John's for 30+ years, so I have forgotten what temps over 30C might be like during the summer.


over 30 in the more central part of the country is like living in a steam bath, with no relief day or night, XX) at least here we do get cool nights without AC. and few mosquitos , (I can only speak for myself) the weather in the summer in NS is similar as it does seem to cool in the evenings (as I recall).... I guess it depends where you are really.. but almost anywhere in NS it is cool in the summer and not terrible in the winter most areas....


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Evening, all! Back from the first round of Christmas shopping -- the stuff that has to cross the border.



Dr.G. said:


> Back again. The first candle was lit at 4:11PM, sunset here in St.John's ..................... and then the first latkes were eaten. Now we rest before the main meal is made and served. Shalom, one and all.
> 
> YouTube - The Latke Song


A very festive song, Marc! :lmao: Happy Hanukah!

Thank you, Rp, for the kind holiday wishes. I am scrambling to get parcels in the mail on time, prepare for exams, clean up the place, get two cats to the vet, pack for Windsor ... XX) A variant of this goes on each year but I love this time of year nonetheless.

I posted this in the 'weather' thread ... my brother e-mailed us early this morning to tell us the temperature (including wind chill -- I hope!) was -51F and falling ... sister in Texas responded by saying they were expecting 51+ out her way. I think brother started packing at that point ... :lmao:



friend said:


> Thanks.
> 
> He is, but time will change that.
> We'll see how cute he is in 40 years from now,
> the show off. tptptptp
> 
> I was cute once too, you know.
> LOL :lmao:


Just tell yourself you are still cute -- inside, where it counts! I sympathize, believe me ... I look at my childhood pictures and then look in the mirror and wonder WTH happened?!? As one of Terry Pratchett's characters said, "Life has a lot to answer for." My nephew is also quite the cutie-pie at the moment (three years old) but as you say, we will see how long that lasts ... I don't think we'll have to wait 40 years ... waiting until he hits adolescence will probably do it ...



Rps said:


> Marc, I don't think Peterborough gets the amount you do, but if you want less snow you should look at St. Catharines [ Brock University is there ] or our place to be which is Windsor [ University of Windsor is there ] and many across the bridge in the U.S. Windsor has probably the best all around weather in the country next to Vancouver .... and much much cheaper. You should check it out ....


A boost for my hometown! Windsor, I think, is VERY cheap at the moment because as far as I know, it's the most economically depressed area in the entire country ... closely followed by Niagara ... The weather here can be a bit "iffy"; St. Catharines can sometimes get serious snowfall, particularly in the north end, and Port Colborne can get the same -- although nothing gets the kind of winters Buffalo does. Welland often escapes the worst of the weather, I think because we are not sitting next to a lake.

Windsor's winters these days are usually warm enough to have more rain than snow. The white stuff usually falls after Christmas; "green" Christmases are largely the norm. However, Sinc is quite right about the summers, hot, hot, HOT and MUGGY. You feel as though you're spending a few weeks or months with a wet wool blanket over your head.



macdoodle said:


> Thought you might want an' awww.' moment this cold winters day!


Very definitely an "awwwww" moment! The dog's expression looks as though he's denying all responsibility ... "I dunno, he followed me home ..."


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> over 30 in the more central part of the country is like living in a steam bath, with no relief day or night, XX) at least here we do get cool nights without AC. and few mosquitos , (I can only speak for myself) the weather in the summer in NS is similar as it does seem to cool in the evenings (as I recall).... I guess it depends where you are really.. but almost anywhere in NS it is cool in the summer and not terrible in the winter most areas....



That is what my wife and I are hoping for, Leslie. My retirement is at least 4-5 years away, depending upon our finanacial situation at the time. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Hanukkah to you as well, Mona. Amazing, but next year, the first day of Hanukkah is Dec. 1st.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Deer, Bambi’s Dinner
> 
> Chili con Bambi (and Quorn) in slow cooker Recipe
> 
> Bambi Burgers - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


Who could shoot or eat Bambi??????????????? 

YouTube - Bambi (1/7)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St. John's. Speak with you all tomorrow. Stay safe and warm. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Here is hoping that this finds you and your family warm and well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Cameo

Darn dial up - I can't load youtube stuff............

Guess I am kind of slow - I just noticed that we can choose our own titles now, under our names.............

Anyhow. Started with the xmas deco. Got some cleaning done. 

Does MSN work on Mac?

Nite all, sleep tight.


----------



## macdoodle

Night All,
Cheryl Bernard (Calgary) is the captain of the women's curling team that will go to the olympics as Team Canada.... 

Tomorrow will be another battle between Martin and Howard, as far as who would represent Canada better, well either one has my vote... I like them both, and both are accomplished and would do well as our rep. 
I know it will be a close game, I will be rooting for great shots, and an extra cheer for the AB team.... (I think they will win...)


----------



## ComputerIdiot

MazterCBlazter said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*GO BAMBI!!* :lmao::clap::clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Night Shang Gang,

May you all slumber in peace and contentment. 

TTYT


----------



## CubaMark

'morning folks. 3:15am in Mexico and we're just landing home from a wedding fiesta. Not nearly enough tequila, and 'way too much really bad Mexican-interpreted western pop music (think "YMCA").

Hitting the shower, heading to bed...


----------



## SINC

Morning CM, night CM and morning everyone else.

The Sunday Heart Smart Buffet is ready to go, as is the hot coffee and tea.

We got a bit of a reprieve this morning as it is only -35, not -40 as thought.

Enjoy your Sunday folks.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and ye others.

Been a slow morning here, since we were up early
to watch Lucia on TV. Lazy bones after that.
We had snow yesterday
for 15 min. :lmao:
It's getting colder though and we expect it to snow tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the Sunday Heart Smart Buffet. I was outside shoveling and could not make it this morning. Hot coffee is much appreciated.

Morning, Caman. How much snow would you get in a normal winter?

Buenos dias, Mark. Sounds like you are having a grand time. Paz, mi amigo.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. How much snow would you get in a normal winter?


Morning Marc.
When I was young living in Sweden we used to get a lot of snow
and it mostly stayed for the whole winter.
Now adays it's 5-20 inch in total.
In Ireland on the other hand it would be a max. of 1 inch.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> When I was young living in Sweden we used to get a lot of snow
> and it mostly stayed for the whole winter.
> Now adays it's 5-20 inch in total.
> In Ireland on the other hand it would be a max. of 1 inch.


I can't even imagine that little snow in a whole winter. We usually get 1-5 storms of over 20 inches in a day during a normal winter. Still, you must be a great deal colder than us here in St.John's. 

So, how are you feeling today, mon ami? How are your children coping with the eventual move to WA?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I can't even imagine that little snow in a whole winter. We usually get 1-5 storms of over 20 inches in a day during a normal winter. Still, you must be a great deal colder than us here in St.John's.
> 
> So, how are you feeling today, mon ami? How are your children coping with the eventual move to WA?


I'm fine thanks. Hope you are well too.
Dylan, my 14 years old, is getting a bit restless about the move
but the others are calm and hopeful.
Me, well I'm getting fed up not being with my dear wife.
It's really hard sometimes, but thank God for Skype.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Caman. Have you children ever been to the US before?


----------



## SINC

Camán you may have already posted this, but I am curious as to why the delay for the move to WA?

Is there something holding you there that prevents you from moving? All that comes to mind is keeping the children in the same school for the full term.


----------



## SINC

Here is an interesting web site I came across doing some research:

Timelines 1900_2000

It gives you the opportunity to look up the year of your birth, then read about significant events that took place during that year, on your birthday and every year since. I wound up spending way too much time there, but it was fun looking up the wife and children as well.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Camán you may have already posted this, but I am curious as to why the delay for the move to WA?
> 
> Is there something holding you there that prevents you from moving? All that comes to mind is keeping the children in the same school for the full term.


Full term yes, but mostly a wee, small thing called Green cards.
It takes ages.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is an interesting web site I came across doing some research:
> 
> Timelines 1900_2000
> 
> It gives you the opportunity to look up the year of your birth, then read about significant events that took place during that year, on your birthday and every year since. I wound up spending way too much time there, but it was fun looking up the wife and children as well.


Interesting. The IBM Pavillion at the 1964 World's Fair had something like this for people who lined up to see the latest in computer technology. You were able to key in your date of birth and get the significant events on that day. For me, it was the Georgia Tech college football game in which Georgia Tech was victorious 222–0 ............. over Cumberland Dental College. It was the highest score to this day in college football, and the most lopsided victory.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Full term yes, but mostly a wee, small thing called Green cards.
> It takes ages.


When my son was born, I applied for US Citizenship for him and then applied for a Social Security number. I had the SS Card mailed to my mother's address in Queens, NY, so there was no problem. Now, if he ever wants to go and live in the US and work, he can put down "US" for citizenship and have a SS# to provide for proof of this citizenship. Now, it is much, much harder to get these things.


----------



## Cameo

Well, yucky weather here today. Freezing rain, likely to stay for the day I hear. oh well.

Caman - you are still moving in January correct? I gather your wife is aleady there.
It isn't long then if that is the case. Hard though, I am sure, to be apart. 

Don't know how I want to occupy my day today.................I know what I could do, that isn't necessarily what I am going to do.

Have a good one.


----------



## Cameo

Morning Marc, how are you today? How is your weather? Don, thanks for brekkie! How old is Jett now? This will be a fun christmas for him I think!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Glad to see you up and about here in The Shang.

"Don't know how I want to occupy my day today.................I know what I could do, that isn't necessarily what I am going to do.

Have a good one." This is a fine way to spend a quite Sunday.


----------



## KC4

Good DAy Shang Gang!



SINC said:


> Morning CM, night CM and morning everyone else.
> 
> The Sunday Heart Smart Buffet is ready to go, as is the hot coffee and tea.
> 
> We got a bit of a reprieve this morning as it is only -35, not -40 as thought.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday folks.


Thanks Don - off to check out what's going on in SAP soon.


friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> When I was young living in Sweden we used to get a lot of snow
> and it mostly stayed for the whole winter.
> Now adays it's 5-20 inch in total.


Eeesh..another first hand account of Global warming? 


friend said:


> Full term yes, but mostly a wee, small thing called Green cards.
> It takes ages.


Yes it really does. When we moved to the States, we opted for work visas instead. We had L1and L2 status. Quicker to receive but a bit of a PITA as they had to be renewed constantly. 

Canadian friends of ours that are still living in the States are still waiting to receive a green card for their 18 year old son that wishes to work ..that they applied for 3 years ago.  Luckily he is a full time university student and the work is wanted only for extra cash. 

I am doing Christmas cards (homemade... Mac style using Photoshop and iPhoto) and wrapping up parcels to send away....need to break out my Christmas CDs to put me in the right frame of mind.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Morning Marc, how are you today? How is your weather? Don, thanks for brekkie! How old is Jett now? This will be a fun christmas for him I think!!!


Jeanne, Jett is 17 months now and walking all over the place. He has this "Mr. Clean" thing going right now and every piece of paper he can find in snatched and it's off the the garbage can with it.

Mom and Dad are missing all kinds of things now and they must do a garbage sifting before dumping. Here is a shot of him when he was over for Halloween in his Chewbacca outfit:


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> Caman - you are still moving in January correct? I gather your wife is aleady there.
> It isn't long then if that is the case. Hard though, I am sure, to be apart.


If it was so well. 
No, we are hoping for June and by then I haven't seen
Anna for almost 9 months.
But things can go wrong and it can take longer.


----------



## SINC

As noted in the other thread, I did try to watch the meteor showers early this morning but there was so much ice fog, I saw only but a few of the very brightest.

W're stuck right on -35 and my office window is beginning to ice up now as you can see from the photo below.


----------



## Cameo

Isn't he just a darling! Maybe he could come fot a visit and teach my adult children where the garbage can is. 

I miss little Dabsy. She followed me around and was snuggled up to me every morning. The other two still snuggle in, but Dabsy was "the one". I was keeping her.:-(

Life goes on.

I am enjoying the new position, hoping that it will continue on after Christmas. The manager is great - he has been treating me with the same trusts and responsibilities as the rest of the employees. He has also been teaching me about jewellery and the stores policies - some of which I think are unnecessary for me to know as just a three week temp. I do know he has already talked to his district manager about possibly keeping me on afterwards. That would be good. 

I am making a slideshow for my parents for christmas. I guess I should get working on that today. I am going to use their wedding pictures and our early childhood pictures. I will use Johnny Reids "Dance with me" I think - after I have listened to the words once more to ensure they say what I wish.

Okay - have a good one. Everyone.


----------



## friend

Cute kid Don.


----------



## Cameo

friend said:


> If it was so well.
> No, we are hoping for June and by then I haven't seen
> Anna for almost 9 months.
> But things can go wrong and it can take longer.


 
Caman - I feel for you. That IS so very hard. BUT - I and I bet the others here in the Shang - will cross fingers and toes and keep positive thoughts that nothing will go wrong. MAYBE, something will happen sooner. We never know and I will hope for that for you. At least there is Skype and contact with her. I often thought on Rememberance days, about soldiers during the war, how hard it would have been for the wifes and families back home not knowing what was going on and where their loved ones were, with little communication. Keep your chin up and know that it will be all right in the end. And keep hoping for a sooner rather then a later


----------



## friend

Thanks Jeanne.
I include a wee request about it in my daily prayers
and as you say Skype is a life saver.
I also try to remember that there are many people
who have it much, much worse then we do.


----------



## Cameo

Yes- but some days it is very hard to remember that, when things are so tough at home. I have started to take things one day at a time, one battle at a time. That way, when I win the battle, I can feel good about it and it isn't swallowed up by the big battle. Pluggin forward, best as we can.

We are rooting for you Caman. Keep on pluggin!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I miss little Dabsy. She followed me around and was snuggled up to me every morning. The other two still snuggle in, but Dabsy was "the one". I was keeping her.

Life goes on." Very true, Jeanne. Sad, but all too true. Still, you have some memories of her. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I am enjoying the new position, hoping that it will continue on after Christmas. The manager is great - he has been treating me with the same trusts and responsibilities as the rest of the employees. He has also been teaching me about jewellery and the stores policies - some of which I think are unnecessary for me to know as just a three week temp. I do know he has already talked to his district manager about possibly keeping me on afterwards. That would be good. "

Kudos, Jeanne. The manager might have an agenda for you that goes beyond being a temp. Maybe he sees talent and knows how to utilize it effectively. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> If it was so well.
> No, we are hoping for June and by then I haven't seen
> Anna for almost 9 months.
> But things can go wrong and it can take longer.


Good luck, Caman. Soon after my wife and I were married, she had to go back to Calgary to be with her mother, who was dying of cancer. She ended up staying there for three months. Still, your separation is far longer and over a far greater distance.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> We are rooting for you Caman. Keep on pluggin!


Merci.


----------



## macdoodle

Belated good morning to some and good afternoon to others.... if there is any coffee left Don I will gladly have a cup... Thanks,

We have climbed up to -28 (as of 10:30 Am) and there is a light snow falling.... the good news is there is no wind....(NE 9km) nothing to worry over... 

Have a great day, and pop in on the curling to watch the men's battle for the one who represents us at the Olympics.... 
(does anyone follow curling here?)


----------



## macdoodle

Sunday chuckle for all!!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

friend said:


> Full term yes, but mostly a wee, small thing called Green cards.
> It takes ages.


My sis (last I heard) was applying for US citizenship and she would sympathize with you wholeheartedly. All those procedures seem to move at the pace of a heavily tranquilized snail. I hope the pace picks up and you can be together as a family again soon.



Cameo said:


> *snip*.
> 
> Don't know how I want to occupy my day today.................I know what I could do, that isn't necessarily what I am going to do.
> 
> Have a good one.


I know that feeling ... am supposed to be wrapping gifts and/or cleaning as I write this ...  And good luck with your job, Jeanne -- I will cross my fingers that they do keep you on after the holidays. You are obviously doing a great job if the store manager is hoping to do so!

Temperatures here have obviously climbed a bit; the sky is overcast but what's falling is liquid, not fluffy white stuff.



macdoodle said:


> Sunday chuckle for all!!


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
The Microsoft officials must've been less than thrilled!


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> If it was so well.
> No, we are hoping for June and by then I haven't seen
> Anna for almost 9 months.
> But things can go wrong and it can take longer.


Oh Man Caman, that's a long wait... I hope things go smoothly and US Immigration processes all your family's paperwork without snags or delays. Since 9/11, the whole process has been bogged down with greater scrutiny, checks and administrivia...The work VISA process for me was supposed to take 30 days - but took 6.5 months.

With both moves - to the States and then back...my husband had to go (3 and then 5) months ahead for work reasons, while Kacey and I stayed back to finish her school year and deal with the home sale & move process. So I can relate to being unwillingly separated from one's beloved spouse. 

As Jeanne says, we're rootin' for you! 


Cameo said:


> Isn't he just a darling! Maybe he could come fot a visit and teach my adult children where the garbage can is.
> 
> I miss little Dabsy. She followed me around and was snuggled up to me every morning. The other two still snuggle in, but Dabsy was "the one". I was keeping her.:-(
> 
> Life goes on.
> 
> I am enjoying the new position, hoping that it will continue on after Christmas. The manager is great - he has been treating me with the same trusts and responsibilities as the rest of the employees. He has also been teaching me about jewellery and the stores policies - some of which I think are unnecessary for me to know as just a three week temp. I do know he has already talked to his district manager about possibly keeping me on afterwards. That would be good.
> 
> I am making a slideshow for my parents for christmas. I guess I should get working on that today. I am going to use their wedding pictures and our early childhood pictures. I will use Johnny Reids "Dance with me" I think - after I have listened to the words once more to ensure they say what I wish.
> 
> Okay - have a good one. Everyone.


Yeah, I bet you miss Dabsy...:-( 
Glad to hear that the new position is going well and that there seems to be a good chance of staying on longer. That would be awesome! 

The slideshow present sounds great too - those are the kind of gifts that keep giving and are enjoyed for years and years to come.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> And the snow starts to fall in Vancouver.




Rick Mercer is going to have a field day with this one.

YouTube - Snow In Toronto!!

Seriously, didn't you folks have some snow last December???


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Rick Mercer is going to have a field day with this one.
> 
> YouTube - Snow In Toronto!!
> 
> Seriously, didn't you folks have some snow last December???


Hahahaaa - that video is hilarious, thanks....I forwarded to some friends in the States...:lmao:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Rick Mercer is going to have a field day with this one.
> 
> YouTube - Snow In Toronto!!
> 
> Seriously, didn't you folks have some snow last December???


Hahaha.


----------



## rgray

deleted


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> The Army ain't takin' TO's calls no mo'...


:lmao::lmao:

St. John's actually sent a couple of snow plow crews to the GTA back then to help out. When they finally got to TO, there was not that much snow on the ground in the streets, so they came back home once again.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Have a great day, and pop in on the curling to watch the men's battle for the one who represents us at the Olympics....
> (does anyone follow curling here?)


Leslie, I sure do follow curling. I curled for many years before my knees, then hip went south.

I am watching as I type this.

So far, Howard is just not at his best, nor is his third and when you are not sharp, getting by Martin is tough if not impossible. He's down by two after four ends and Martin has the hammer once again, not an enviable spot to be in playing the final.


----------



## SINC

Make that Howard four down to Martin after five ends. It will take a miracle for him to win now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished off another fine Hanukkah meal, complete with latkes. We shall take a hiatus with the fancy meals and latkes until the last night of Hanukkah. Too much fried foods are bad for the heart. We shall light the candles and exchange little gifts as always.


----------



## Dr.G.

I curled once here in St.John's. I had been here in NL only a few months and was asked if I would like to join a faculty team. I said yes .............. foolishly. I thought they were wanting me to partake in hurling. Irish Hurling -- A True Amateur Game

When I got to the curling rink, I still agreed to try, since I was told that it was like American bowling. 

My first rock dragged me down the ice, since it turned on me and I could not let go.
My second rock was thrown like a bowling ball, and it bounced a couple of times and then jumped into the rink of the team next to us. I knocked over the President of the NL Curling Association, and was banned from curling for 30 years. My expulsion ended last Fall, but my knees are shot, so I won't be making a comeback.

Still, I like to watch curling.


----------



## SINC

Well, stick a fork in Howard, he's done, down four with a single end left to play. Martin will slowly run him out of rocks and head for the Olympics.

Shotmaking:

Howard 74%

Martin 93%


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, stick a fork in Howard, he's done, down four with a single end left to play. Martin will slowly run him out of rocks and head for the Olympics.
> 
> Shotmaking:
> 
> Howard 74%
> 
> Martin 93%


Let's hope for another Canadian gold medal. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Yes, that will be the only olympic game I will be interested in so hope he prevails. I have no interest in any other sports.

Martin humiliated Howard today whose entire team was off.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, that will be the only olympic game I will be interested in so hope he prevails. I have no interest in any other sports.
> 
> Martin humiliated Howard today whose entire team was off.


I was hoping that Gushue would repeat, but he and his team also were "off", and never even got this far. I like hockey, curling, bobsleigh/bobsled, ski jumping and cross-country ski races.


----------



## SINC

Alberta shivers amid record lows

Last Updated: Sunday, December 13, 2009

CBC News

Edmonton has established a record it would probably rather forget.

The Alberta capital recorded the lowest temperature in North America overnight Saturday — and set a record as the lowest temperature on a Dec. 13 in the city's history — as the current deep freeze established records across the province.

"Edmonton International Airport was the coldest place in Canada," Peter Spyker, a meteorologist with Environment Canada, said Sunday. "It was –46.1 [C] without the wind chill. I believe at one point it got to –58 with the wind chill."

The previous record for Dec. 13 was –36.1 C, set in 2008.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's amazing, Don. It is going to get very cold here in St.John's overnight, with -15C temps, but that is nothing compared to your record lows. Are there problems with pipes freezing, or cars starting?


----------



## SINC

Well, there are plenty of cars that won't start, but none of ours are affected. Crystal's 2003 Nissan Xterra is in the unheated attached garage, not plugged in and it starts just fine. Ann's 98 Sunfire is outside in the front driveway and she plugs it in for three hours, then it starts fine.

My Suzuki 4 x 4 is in the heated rear garage and is the best of the three. It starts right up in that 60 F garage. 

No pipes are frozen that I know of but we do have thick frost on the inside of many windows in the house in bedrooms where we keep the doors closed so they only get a bit of heat when the furnace runs.

It is great to sleep in rooms with little heat and lots of covers and saves on the energy bill too.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is great to sleep in rooms with little heat and lots of covers and saves on the energy bill too. " That is what my wife likes to do as well. I am always warm, so the cooler the better for me. However, not sure if I would want to be outside shoveling in those sorts of frigid temps.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "It is great to sleep in rooms with little heat and lots of covers and saves on the energy bill too. " That is what my wife likes to do as well. I am always warm, so the cooler the better for me. However, not sure if I would want to be outside shoveling in those sorts of frigid temps.


Thing is Marc, when it is this cold, there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, I sure do follow curling. I curled for many years before my knees, then hip went south.
> 
> I am watching as I type this.
> 
> So far, Howard is just not at his best, nor is his third and when you are not sharp, getting by Martin is tough if not impossible. He's down by two after four ends and Martin has the hammer once again, not an enviable spot to be in playing the final.


I have never felt so bad for anyone as I did for Glenn, he is such a top notch player, but it was as if his wheels came off.... I don't think he would have minded losing had the game been closer, I think he was more embarrassed at how poorly he played... after being so spot on all week, yes, I feel for him.... 

Hopefully Martin and Bernard can stave off all comers in the Olympics.... (I always think of Sandra Schmirler and the first Olympic Win.... :clap


----------



## friend

Fell asleep on the sofa,
but now I'm making it for the bed.
Good night friends.


----------



## macdoodle

Good Night Caman, 
Here is a little music to send you into sleep?? 


YouTube - Silent Monks Singing Halleluia


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Good Night Caman,
> Here is a little music to send you into sleep??
> 
> 
> YouTube - Silent Monks Singing Halleluia


Hahaha. 
Thanks Leslie. 
God bless ye all.
Good night.


----------



## macdoodle

For those of you who have been to San Francisco in this century..... 

you can appreciate how much it has changed..... 

San Francisco: Footage from 1905. [VIDEO]


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thing is Marc, when it is this cold, there is nothing to shovel.


That is what my wife tells me .............. it's actually too cold for snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Fell asleep on the sofa,
> but now I'm making it for the bed.
> Good night friends.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> For those of you who have been to San Francisco in this century.....
> 
> you can appreciate how much it has changed.....
> 
> San Francisco: Footage from 1905. [VIDEO]


Love that city ................. where "I left my heart" ............... :love2::love2:


----------



## Cameo

I am wearing three layers of fuzzies under two blankets and flannel sheets. Sleep great.

I chased a coyote out of my barn this afternoon. I think that is what has been prowling around my house and getting into my garbage. Even now, my dogs are going nuts inside barking at something. I guess it is the four legged varmit. I have gone out and yelled, but I don't think it is all that nervous of me. 

Anyhow, I am off to snuggle under the covers with a book. Have a nice night Marc.
Sleep tight Don, Caman and all the other Shangers!! TTYT as Kim says.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is getting late and I am tired, so I shall pass the torch over to those of you to the west. Stay safe and warm. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I am wearing three layers of fuzzies under two blankets and flannel sheets. Sleep great.
> 
> I chased a coyote out of my barn this afternoon. I think that is what has been prowling around my house and getting into my garbage. Even now, my dogs are going nuts inside barking at something. I guess it is the four legged varmit. I have gone out and yelled, but I don't think it is all that nervous of me.
> 
> Anyhow, I am off to snuggle under the covers with a book. Have a nice night Marc.
> Sleep tight Don, Caman and all the other Shangers!! TTYT as Kim says.


Interesting. I would think that your two dogs would easily be able to take on a coyote. 

I hope that you too have a good night. Stay warm, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thoughts to keep us warm and to ward off visions of snow and ice. Enjoy.


----------



## Sonal

I'm home.

Just waving before I go take another nap to try and sleep off some of the time difference.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. I would think that your two dogs would easily be able to take on a coyote.
> 
> I hope that you too have a good night. Stay warm, mon amie. Paix.


I am restless tonight it seems. Marc, yes, they could take the coyote on - but I don't want them bitten or have them get into any droppings etc in case of disease. The coyote wasn't particularly nervous of me and they don't normally show up in the middle of the day. It looked healthy enough - but heck, my finger is infected just because I caught it on one of Dabs' tooth trying to get her to take water from a syringe. I am sure that coyote's teeth carry a variety of bacteria.

I have also heard stories (I don't know how true) that coyotes will lure dogs away to their pack and then the pack attacks. 

I am warm and toasty in bed, it is warmer tonight and they are calling for rain tomorrow, so warmer still. I may have figured out how to get heat by the middle of next week. Yaaaayyyyy!!!!!!

I have a shift every day this week and I think I work on Saturday too. 

I tried looking through our stores website. I think they have some issues and going to mention that to my manager tomorrow.

Okay - going to try again to settle with my book. Dogs are barking at something again so shall check that out first.

Again - have a nice night all!!! Nite Marc.


----------



## macdoodle

Cameo said:


> I am restless tonight it seems. Marc, yes, they could take the coyote on - but I don't want them bitten or have them get into any droppings etc in case of disease. The coyote wasn't particularly nervous of me and they don't normally show up in the middle of the day. It looked healthy enough - but heck, my finger is infected just because I caught it on one of Dabs' tooth trying to get her to take water from a syringe. I am sure that coyote's teeth carry a variety of bacteria.
> 
> I have also heard stories (I don't know how true) that coyotes will lure dogs away to their pack and then the pack attacks.
> 
> I am warm and toasty in bed, it is warmer tonight and they are calling for rain tomorrow, so warmer still. I may have figured out how to get heat by the middle of next week. Yaaaayyyyy!!!!!!
> 
> I have a shift every day this week and I think I work on Saturday too.
> 
> I tried looking through our stores website. I think they have some issues and going to mention that to my manager tomorrow.
> 
> Okay - going to try again to settle with my book. Dogs are barking at something again so shall check that out first.
> 
> Again - have a nice night all!!! Nite Marc.


You are correct, Coyotes do lure the domestic dogs away and then are attacked by the pack.... I have been told some awful stories by ranchers and farmers.... they will also attack a cow giving birth and run off with the newborn calf, this I saw with my own eyes, and called the rancher right away, he came out with his rifle and managed to get 2 of them, the calf however was gone.... they were the ones who warned me not to allow my dog loose at sunrise or sundown ... especially in the fall and spring... (mating times) but if I heard them howling when out to leash the dog right away and get home... I wasn't sure I wasn't being told a tale, but have heard it since, and no one was 'twinkling' (a look in the eye that tells when the wool is about to descend)

I think it would be wise for you to keep them indoors for all your reasons, plus... 

for the infection, if you have any colloidal silver it is a the best for killing germs and bacteria... safe on humans and animals, and wonderful for burns... it removes pain on contact and heals without scarring if you get to the damage right away... 

sleep well, stay warm, and enjoy your book!:yawn:


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all,

We got in about three hours ago from a friends of our son's (the boys went over to play and the adults had a nice visit). Going in, I knew this family was wealthy, but I had no idea. Mind you they are extremely nice, down to earth, and to look at them you wouldn't know they had money.

The father took us to his "garage" to show the boys. The first half had their vehicles in the nice heated three car bay. We then walked into the second "wing" and it was loaded with snowmobiles, ATV's, Razors, and a Lamborghini Murcielago. For those that don't know this car is Lamborghini's flagship vehicle and was fully loaded. Only 6 were made for Canada. The cost? $500,000  I had the opportunity to sit in it and WOW. This thing must be a jet to drive. And stupid me forgot to pull out the iPhone and take a picture of me in it.

But man. What a piece of machinery.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> I'm home.
> 
> Just waving before I go take another nap to try and sleep off some of the time difference.


Welcome home. 
Hope you had a really good time.


----------



## friend

God morning.
Waiting for Aiofe's taxi.
It's a bit cold outside and it's snowing a wee bit.
But it's only icing sugarish on the ground.


----------



## friend

Going out on town for tis´and tat. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a hot breakfast and brew up some tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm home.
> 
> Just waving before I go take another nap to try and sleep off some of the time difference.


Welcome home, Sonal. How was your trip?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Yes, from what you say, your choice was wise.

Morning, Caman, Leslie, Warren, et al. How is everyone today?


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone! It's colder than a well digger's butt here again today and now we have severe wind chill warnings on top of everything else. The furnace has been working overtime for sure.

Just finished up today's issue of SAP and am off to do tomorrow's edition. Have a good day all.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Hope all are doing well despite, severe cold, coyotes, jet lag, icing sugarish snow, and forgetting to take one's picture while sitting in a Lamborghini (I have a picture of myself sitting in the Bat- mobile! nyah nyahhhh) ......

Thanks for breakfast Marc...off to check out SAP soon....


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> I'm home.
> 
> Just waving before I go take another nap to try and sleep off some of the time difference.


Glad to see you back! hope you will have some interesting stories about your trip.... and that you got a good sleep and will be back in your 'time zone' shortly ...


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Evening all,
> 
> We got in about three hours ago from a friends of our son's (the boys went over to play and the adults had a nice visit). Going in, I knew this family was wealthy, but I had no idea. Mind you they are extremely nice, down to earth, and to look at them you wouldn't know they had money.
> 
> The father took us to his "garage" to show the boys. The first half had their vehicles in the nice heated three car bay. We then walked into the second "wing" and it was loaded with snowmobiles, ATV's, Razors, and a Lamborghini Murcielago. For those that don't know this car is Lamborghini's flagship vehicle and was fully loaded. Only 6 were made for Canada. The cost? $500,000  I had the opportunity to sit in it and WOW. This thing must be a jet to drive. And stupid me forgot to pull out the iPhone and take a picture of me in it.
> 
> But man. What a piece of machinery.


Sounds like an adventure in wonderland.... what type of business is your friend in?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall make a hot breakfast and brew up some tea and coffee. Enjoy.


Big hot tea for me please, it is bitter out, -41 with the wind chill..... unreal how long it's gone on.... tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Kim, Leslie, et al. Yes, hot tea sounds good just now. Things are warming up here a bit (we are at -7C with the windchill), but you folks are really cold again today. So, tea and coffee are on the house at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc, Kim, Leslie, Warren, Sonal, Caman, et al. How are you folks?

Its a balmy +1 right now and on its way to +5 with some showers. Not a bad day at all!  Much better than the deep freeze! 

I'm off to work so ta ta for now. Have a great day!


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc, Kim, Leslie, Warren, Sonal, Caman, et al. How are you folks?
> 
> Its a balmy +1 right now and on its way to +5 with some showers. Not a bad day at all!  Much better than the deep freeze!
> 
> I'm off to work so ta ta for now. Have a great day!


+1 is tropical to us right now.... and seemingly unattainable ... (these gloves weren't made for typing!! 

Have a great day at work!!


----------



## macdoodle

Something you may or may not have seen....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon.

Cool pic, Leslie. I have never seen an albino deer before.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sharon.
> 
> Cool pic, Leslie. I have never seen an albino deer before.


Neither have I, but along with the albino moose, it seems mother nature is playing with the 'whiteout' pencil a lot these days.... :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cool pic, Leslie. I have never seen an albino deer before.


You must not have read SAP the day I ran this story three weeks ago then:

Albino Fawn In Kamloops Area | None | St. Albert


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> Hope all are doing well despite, severe cold, coyotes, jet lag, icing sugarish snow, and forgetting to take one's picture while sitting in a Lamborghini (I have a picture of myself sitting in the Bat- mobile! nyah nyahhhh) ......
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Marc...off to check out SAP soon....


.....pricless. 

The Bat-Mobile just has a coolness factor all in its own.


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> Sounds like an adventure in wonderland.... what type of business is your friend in?


This sounds very Soprano's-ish but he is in Garbage. he's a broker and contracts out different waste companies to other companies for their garbage collection.

Who would have thought garbage could be so lucrative.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> This sounds very Soprano's-ish but he is in Garbage. he's a broker and contracts out different waste companies to other companies for their garbage collection.
> 
> Who would have thought garbage could be so lucrative.


Afternoon, Warren. How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## Dr.G.

By three methods we may learn wisdom: first, by reflection, which is noblest; second, by imitation, which is easiest; and third by experience, which is the bitterest.
~ Confucius ~


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> Who would have thought garbage could be so lucrative.


Since the City of Toronto went to pay-per-use for apartment buildings, we've been looking at private contractors for our garbage... it's extremely lucrative. Especially at the City's rates...


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> This sounds very Soprano's-ish but he is in Garbage. he's a broker and contracts out different waste companies to other companies for their garbage collection.
> 
> Who would have thought garbage could be so lucrative.


Well, everyone throws things away, no one wants to clean it up.... and since this person is doing what no one else wants to do.... why not.... ?
( for him, people are throwing away money.... and he is on the collecting side.... :clap::clap: good for him... !


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> Glad to see you back! hope you will have some interesting stories about your trip.... and that you got a good sleep and will be back in your 'time zone' shortly ...


I fell asleep at 3PM and woke up at 9PM... tried staying up a bit and then going back to bed in the hopes it would get me on a more normal sleep schedule, but that backfired on me in that I couldn't fall back asleep at all.

I'm going to fight to stay awake all day today, though I will probably need an afternoon nap... I'm at work, so that will help, since there is too much going on to sleep.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> I fell asleep at 3PM and woke up at 9PM... tried staying up a bit and then going back to bed in the hopes it would get me on a more normal sleep schedule, but that backfired on me in that I couldn't fall back asleep at all.
> 
> I'm going to fight to stay awake all day today, though I will probably need an afternoon nap... I'm at work, so that will help, since there is too much going on to sleep.


Yes, it will take one day of 'normal' to re-regulate the body clock... and 2 days of this should 'bring you back home'


----------



## Dr.G.

In the words of the famous Dr. Seuss, “The more that you read, the more things you will know. The more that you learn, the more places you'll go!”


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I fell asleep at 3PM and woke up at 9PM... tried staying up a bit and then going back to bed in the hopes it would get me on a more normal sleep schedule, but that backfired on me in that I couldn't fall back asleep at all.
> 
> I'm going to fight to stay awake all day today, though I will probably need an afternoon nap... I'm at work, so that will help, since there is too much going on to sleep.



Some Sonal Special might help you with your nap a bit later.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM is fast approaching, so I shall set aside some freshly brewed herbal tea. Sunset is at 4:10PM here in St.John's, which is when I light the 4th of 8 Hanukkah candles.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> 4PM is fast approaching, so I shall set aside some freshly brewed herbal tea. Sunset is at 4:10PM here in St.John's, which is when I light the 4th of 8 Hanukkah candles.


Is there a reason that their are different spellings.... I have seen Chanukah in quite a few places...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Is there a reason that their are different spellings.... I have seen Chanukah in quite a few places...


Sixteen ways to spell Hanukkah

Unbecoming Levity :: How to Spell Hanukkah

When determining the proper spelling of a word, one criteria used by orthographers is popularity of use. The following ranking gauges popularity according to Google hits. 

12,700,000 for Hanukkah 
2,440,000 for Chanukah 
739,000 for Hanukah 
631,000 for Hannukah 
465,000 for Chanukkah 
377,000 for Hanuka 
359,000 for Chanuka 
191,000 for Channukah 
163,000 for Hanaka 
119,000 for Chanukka


----------



## Rps

Good day all: Welcome back Sonal, hope you had a wonderful time. 

Marc, I got good news today as I obtained approval to proceed with my thesis project .... I guess I know what I will be doing in my spare time .......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good day all: Welcome back Sonal, hope you had a wonderful time.
> 
> Marc, I got good news today as I obtained approval to proceed with my thesis project .... I guess I know what I will be doing in my spare time .......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


Kudos, Rp. Do you need an external examiner? I am a full professor here at Memorial, and have supervised 40 master's theses in my 33 years here at MUN.


----------



## friend

Good evening Ladies and Gents.

All well here.
Ah, almost that is.
The snow has come to stay 
-3 C and 1/2 inch of snow.
I like white, but not all over and not cold.

Isn't it pretty, some say, with all the snow.
Well, women are pretty too, 
but I wouldn't want to have them laying all around either. 
I have a pretty one myself and I have some of that white stuff in my freezer.
That all I need, catfish! :lmao:
(Bart Simpson's miss perception on the word Capish)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening Ladies and Gents.
> 
> All well here.
> Ah, almost that is.
> The snow has come to stay
> -3 C and 1/2 inch of snow.
> I like white, but not all over and not cold.
> 
> Isn't it pretty, some say, with all the snow.
> Well, women are pretty too,
> but I wouldn't want to have them laying all around either.
> I have a pretty one myself and I have some of that white stuff in my freezer.
> That all I need, catfish! :lmao:
> (Bart Simpson's miss perception on the word Capish)


Evening, Caman. I don't see -3C or 1/2 inch of snow as being representative of Sweden. This is the Sweden that is considered a Scandinavian country, correct?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. I don't see -3C or 1/2 inch of snow as being representative of Sweden. This is the Sweden that is considered a Scandinavian country, correct?


No, it's a country located in the West Indies. 
In my dreams at least.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Sixteen ways to spell Hanukkah
> 
> Unbecoming Levity :: How to Spell Hanukkah
> 
> When determining the proper spelling of a word, one criteria used by orthographers is popularity of use. The following ranking gauges popularity according to Google hits.
> 
> 12,700,000 for Hanukkah
> 2,440,000 for Chanukah
> 739,000 for Hanukah
> 631,000 for Hannukah
> 465,000 for Chanukkah
> 377,000 for Hanuka
> 359,000 for Chanuka
> 191,000 for Channukah
> 163,000 for Hanaka
> 119,000 for Chanukka


Amazing! liked the site, it was interesting.... thanks


----------



## friend

Down loaded WebKit.
Going to see if it will increase the speed, compared to Safari.
Chrome was not faster, same if not slower, but dull.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> No, it's a country located in the West Indies.
> In my dreams at least.


I see.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Amazing! liked the site, it was interesting.... thanks


Leslie, I spell it Hanukkah, but pronounce it as if it were spelled Chanukah.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Down loaded WebKit.
> Going to see if it will increase the speed, compared to Safari.
> Chrome was not faster, same if not slower, but dull.


What version of OS X are you running Camán? Chrome is very fast on my MBP running 10.6.2.


----------



## friend

friend said:


> Down loaded WebKit.
> Going to see if it will increase the speed, compared to Safari.
> Chrome was not faster, same if not slower, but dull.


Oh mama.
Snap. Swooosh. Bam.
Can feel that it's not altogether stable, but that was expected.
But speedwise.
Wroooooom...............


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> What version of OS X are you running Camán? Chrome is very fast on my MBP running 10.6.2.


Same as you on a MBP 2.2GHz but with only 2GB RAM.

Try WebKit. 
Swooooosh...... :clap:


----------



## SINC

Hmm, that is odd, but I doubt my 8 GB of RAM makes any difference. Nor would the speed bump to 2.66 Ghz. Have you tied to unistall, then reinstall and see if there might be a wee bug?


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Hmm, that is odd, but I doubt my 8 GB of RAM makes any difference, Nor would the speed bump to 2.66 Ghz. Have you tied to unistall, then reinstall and see if there might be a wee bug?


I plan to do a re-install of SL in the next few days to 
see if I can get rid of some small, wee glitches.
Sometimes it feels a bit sticky-gluelike, 
so a re-installation might just do the trick all together.


----------



## SINC

The re-install and a full run of OnyX cleared mine right up.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> The re-install and a full run of OnyX cleared mine right up.


Good idea.


----------



## friend

Good night my friends.

Should have been asleep long ago,
but I Skyped with my lovely wife for an hour,
as well as talking with ye good people,
so the time was well spent.

Until tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Night sir, sleep well.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Good day all: Welcome back Sonal, hope you had a wonderful time.
> 
> Marc, I got good news today as I obtained approval to proceed with my thesis project .... I guess I know what I will be doing in my spare time .......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


:clap::clap::clap::clap: Congratulations Rp! That's awesome. How long do you think you'll need to complete your thesis?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. Early morning tomorrow with lots of meetings. I hate meetings. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I trust that this finds you safe and warm. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning, Good afternoon and Good night all.

Check it out. My design and my friend did all the technical parts to get it up and running. 
index

Didn't make a penny on it, strictly volunteer - but the next one I am charging for now that I have a couple for my portfolio.

Congrats Rp - I am pleased for you. I bet it is a lot of work. I have never even attempted to write a thesis.

Caman - I find chrome faster............uh, but on dialup I hate to admit it - internet is quicker on the pc then my mac. Guess a pc had to be good for something.

Anyhow, off to bed. Have a good night sleep all!


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good day all: Welcome back Sonal, hope you had a wonderful time.
> 
> Marc, I got good news today as I obtained approval to proceed with my thesis project .... I guess I know what I will be doing in my spare time .......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


Concrat. 
How long will it take you to complete?


----------



## friend

Good morning gang. 
Still -3 and a wee bit more of the white stuff.
I wish ye all a good day/sleep for those in bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. 1C and a nice sunrise about to happen. How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have made a nice Tuesday morning buffet for any and all, along with some freshly brewed coffee and tea. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool site, Jeanne. I was waiting for Captain America to come roaring out on the page. Kudos.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. 1C and a nice sunrise about to happen. How are you feeling this morning?


I'm grand Marc.
How are you?

More snow here now and yet more to come I've been told.
A Police woman I spoke to told me that she knew why.
A child she met had said:
-It's because they have a snow ball fight in heaven. :clap: :love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc from the cold country where we are still at -32 with a wind chill warning in effect. Just finished SAP and am off to compose tomorrow's edition. 

Nice job on the bike page Jeanne!

Gotta grab a coffee and run. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm grand Marc.
> How are you?
> 
> More snow here now and yet more to come I've been told.
> A Police woman I spoke to told me that she knew why.
> A child she met had said:
> -It's because they have a snow ball fight in heaven. :clap: :love2:


Good one, Caman. What is your average snowfall in a year? What is your average temp for Dec.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, was looking through SAP, and the Canadian Farmers Almanac was correct for us here in St.John's. They were only off by a couple of days our 40cm snowstorm.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, was looking through SAP, and the Canadian Farmers Almanac was correct for us here in St.John's. They were only off by a couple of days our 40cm snowstorm.


Yes, I find the Farmer's Almanac to be so accurate that it is scary. It is why I have bought one every year for 45 years now.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

I am definitely sick... seem to be down for the count with a bad cold. Airplanes are terrible for that.

Managed to get into work yesterday until about 4PM before jetlag and illness sent me home, but fortunately I don't have to go anywhere today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I am definitely sick... seem to be down for the count with a bad cold. Airplanes are terrible for that.
> 
> Managed to get into work yesterday until about 4PM before jetlag and illness sent me home, but fortunately I don't have to go anywhere today.


Sorry to hear of your cold, Sonal. Or, might it be something more serious? Did you get an H1N1 shot prior to leaving for India? Still, we shall nurse you back to health. Bed rest, Sonal special, some soup and more bed rest is the order from this doctor.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, I find the Farmer's Almanac to be so accurate that it is scary. It is why I have bought one every year for 45 years now.


Don, I was just about to say "they are so accurate that it's scary" as well. Great minds think alike. They seem to get the severe weather correct and miss out on the less severe weather, which I find most helpful.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap: Congratulations Rp! That's awesome. How long do you think you'll need to complete your thesis?


Thanks Kim, with a little luck I'm hoping to have it done my March 2011.
How are things with you?


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> Concrat.
> How long will it take you to complete?


Good afternoon Caman, I'm looking at March 2011 to finish it. How are things with you.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Thanks Kim, with a little luck I'm hoping to have it done my March 2011.
> How are things with you?


Wow! That quick, eh Rp?


----------



## Rps

Cameo said:


> Good morning, Good afternoon and Good night all.
> 
> Check it out. My design and my friend did all the technical parts to get it up and running.
> index
> 
> Didn't make a penny on it, strictly volunteer - but the next one I am charging for now that I have a couple for my portfolio.
> 
> Congrats Rp - I am pleased for you. I bet it is a lot of work. I have never even attempted to write a thesis.
> 
> Caman - I find chrome faster............uh, but on dialup I hate to admit it - internet is quicker on the pc then my mac. Guess a pc had to be good for something.
> 
> Anyhow, off to bed. Have a good night sleep all!


Thanks Jeanne, I agree with Don nice work on the page.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Wow! That quick, eh Rp?


Actually, I am pushing it at that rate..... I look at it as the world's biggest book report, except that I'm also writing the book......... but it should keep me out of trouble....


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


Cameo said:


> Good morning, Good afternoon and Good night all.
> 
> Check it out. My design and my friend did all the technical parts to get it up and running.
> index
> 
> Didn't make a penny on it, strictly volunteer - but the next one I am charging for now that I have a couple for my portfolio.
> 
> Congrats Rp - I am pleased for you. I bet it is a lot of work. I have never even attempted to write a thesis.
> 
> Caman - I find chrome faster............uh, but on dialup I hate to admit it - internet is quicker on the pc then my mac. Guess a pc had to be good for something.
> 
> Anyhow, off to bed. Have a good night sleep all!


Very Cool Site Jeanne..very Professional, of course. That one was worth a lot of money...next time - paid for sure. It is nice to have them in your portfolio though. 



Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I am definitely sick... seem to be down for the count with a bad cold. Airplanes are terrible for that.
> 
> Managed to get into work yesterday until about 4PM before jetlag and illness sent me home, but fortunately I don't have to go anywhere today.


Awwww - that sucks Sonal...Hope it is nothing more serious....My family always tops up with those "Airborne" supplements before we fly and they seem to work for us. If we forget - BAmmo! somebody gets sick. So we are convinced.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Great site Jeanne, you will have orders for more I am sure 


Hope you are just bothered by exhaustion Sonal, it can take a lot out of you, stay warm and get some good chicken soup down... (do what the Dr orders!) 

I will have a hot cuppa Marc.... it has been a late start to my day.... but things will get better .... 

*The Lost Horizon* (1936) was on TCM last night, it was fun to watch.... pretty good 'effects' for a movie made so long ago.... fairly dangerous too since a lot of them had to be the real deal.... 

Have a wonderful day everyone.... Spring is only *15 weeks* away (give or take a few days...)


----------



## macdoodle

Just a happy wish for all this season, a fun thing..... ! (Mark, you can sub in Happy Hannakah)


http://www.icq.com/img/friendship/static/card_7944_rs.swf


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually, I am pushing it at that rate..... I look at it as the world's biggest book report, except that I'm also writing the book......... but it should keep me out of trouble....


Rp, I supervised the longest master's thesis in the Faculty of Education here at Memorial -- over 900 pages. In comparison, my master's thesis was about 175 pages and my doctoral dissertation a bit over 300 pages. Here work was astounding, and I was honored to have been her supervisor.

So, good luck on your undertaking. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Great site Jeanne, you will have orders for more I am sure
> 
> 
> Hope you are just bothered by exhaustion Sonal, it can take a lot out of you, stay warm and get some good chicken soup down... (do what the Dr orders!)
> 
> I will have a hot cuppa Marc.... it has been a late start to my day.... but things will get better ....
> 
> *The Lost Horizon* (1936) was on TCM last night, it was fun to watch.... pretty good 'effects' for a movie made so long ago.... fairly dangerous too since a lot of them had to be the real deal....
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone.... Spring is only *15 weeks* away (give or take a few days...)


Leslie, do yourself a treat and read Hilton's "Lost Horizon" and you shall get more out of the concept of Shangri-la.


----------



## Rps

Hello all: Thanks Marc, I have my work cut out for me, but it is in my area of expertise so it should help with the flow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: Thanks Marc, I have my work cut out for me, but it is in my area of expertise so it should help with the flow.


That does help. If I can be of any assistance, let me know. Excelsior.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, do yourself a treat and read Hilton's "Lost Horizon" and you shall get more out of the concept of Shangri-la.


I have read it many times Marc, I had the hard copy and passed it on to a young friend
many years ago 

The movie was shorter, and easier on the eyes, even though I knew the story well, it was nice to just watch... of course the details were not there, but that is where the book (s) are so much better when telling an epic tale... so many do not translate well into movies, so it is good to read the book, then see the movies, memory will fill in the cracks and crevasses with the book details!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: Thanks Marc, I have my work cut out for me, but it is in my area of expertise so it should help with the flow.


Rp, remember that in education, sometimes the rapids are swift, othertimes the rapids are slow, but whether swift or slow, we try to navigate the best we can through the waters that we find. The waters are wide in the passing, but may you make it to the next shore unharmed. Paix, mon ami.

Remember also the Hebrew proverb that says, “A child is not a vessel to be filled, but a lamp to be lit.”


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I have read it many times Marc, I had the hard copy and passed it on to a young friend
> many years ago
> 
> The movie was shorter, and easier on the eyes, even though I knew the story well, it was nice to just watch... of course the details were not there, but that is where the book (s) are so much better when telling an epic tale... so many do not translate well into movies, so it is good to read the book, then see the movies, memory will fill in the cracks and crevasses with the book details!!


Good, now you have the full Shangri-la experience. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

Thought of Marc when I saw this one today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thought of Marc when I saw this one today.


:lmao::lmao: I have seen this before, but it is still cute. The father of the second litter of pup, Zorro, lives in Regina. When he was here in March a few years ago, he could not get used to the deep wet snow.

Any warmer today in St. Albert???


----------



## SINC

About 10 degrees warmer than yesterday but relief is on the way, or so they say.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> About 10 degrees warmer than yesterday but relief is on the way, or so they say.



Have faith in Mother Nature ................. and the Canadian Farmer's Almanac.


----------



## friend

Busy today.
A lot of snow, 7-8 inches, and cold. 

Must sleep.
Nite, later dudes.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Busy today.
> A lot of snow, 7-8 inches, and cold.
> 
> Must sleep.
> Nite, later dudes.


Good night, Caman. Sleep well and get up tomorrow ready to face another "over the hump day". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> About 10 degrees warmer than yesterday but relief is on the way, or so they say.


There is joy in 'cold-ville' we are at -1 C and that is a wonderful feeling.... major wind this day, must have been a chinook!! (because it is 3:30 pm and warmer than this AM....)

Did you get a chinook Don??


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> There is joy in 'cold-ville' we are at -1 C and that is a wonderful feeling.... major wind this day, must have been a chinook!! (because it is 3:30 pm and warmer than this AM....)
> 
> Did you get a chinook Don??


Kudos, Leslie. You prairie folk are hardy and ride out the cold weather until warm sunshine returns to your land.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone. I spent pretty much all day in bed, so I am feeling a bit better.

I don't seem to have a fever, so it's likely not H1N1.


----------



## SINC

Have you not been vaccinated against H1N1 Sonal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone. I spent pretty much all day in bed, so I am feeling a bit better.
> 
> I don't seem to have a fever, so it's likely not H1N1.


That's the key, Sonal. The fever hits and you have hours before you start to feel truly sick. Hopefully, it is a cold and fatigue. A bit of R&R is what Dr.G. prescribes for you just now.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Have you not been vaccinated against H1N1 Sonal?


No--didn't have time to go.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> No--didn't have time to go.


Perhaps it is something to consider. It only took me about 40 minutes total, there back and wait time. Might be time well spent given your age group.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Nite peoples.


Good night, Garett. I trust that you have a peaceful and restful sleep. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I wish sir. I haven't had one in a very very long time. Can't remember what are they like.
> 
> I hope that everyone else sleeps like a log.


Towards the end of the semester, when all I can think about is grading, I use melatonin to help me get to sleep. The use of melatonin helps to synchronize my "circadian clock" to "environmental cycles" and can have beneficial effects for certain forms of insomnia. I find that I get up early to get a jump on grading, and then literally doze off at my computer by 3PM. So, to get to sleep quickly once The National is over on CBC, I take a couple of melatonin capsules (you may get them over the counter -- I use the Shopper's Drug Mart Life brand), and a half hour later, as I am reading, I realize that I have to go to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk of sleep is getting me sleepy, so I guess I should take my own advice and call it a night. Have a good sleep one and all.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May some pleasant dreams come your way this evening .......... and some good Karma your way tomorrow. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

I have a question for you Don, being a car guy and all.

I have a tiny bit of rust visible underneath the trim of my hatch on the Lexus. Any ideas on how I can get rid of it?


----------



## SINC

Warren, a picture would help, but is the rust on metal or chrome? Is it through the paint? Is the trim plastic or metal?


----------



## MaxPower

It's on the metal, just on the edge of the trim which is plastic. It is starting to discolour and a tiny bubble. In all it is probably 1/8" dia.

I should note, however that I'm not sure how deep under the trim it goes.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Leslie. You prairie folk are hardy and ride out the cold weather until warm sunshine returns to your land.


Nite all to the east,,, 

(and just so you know Marc...I am not hardy at all... just can't afford to move!)(yet!) :lmao::lmao:


----------



## friend

Good morning all.
More snow during the night.

Hope you feel better today Sonal.

Good luck finding a solution with the sleep depravation MCB.

Warren, to my experience there is nothing to do but to get rid of all the
rust down to the bare metal, cover with plastic padding and sander it to a smooth surface, 
put a rust stop primer on and then let a painter re-paint it, since it extremely difficult to do.
If it's an old car of cause you could try to do it yourself, but if it's a newer one
any DIV paint job would depreciate the value of the car significantly.


----------



## friend

Of to the studio to produce more fluttering notes. 
It started off poorly yesterday, but after biting the sour grapes
I managed to put down a decent vocal on "Then the Angels Came"
(or as I named it by mistake "Then the Angles Came" and the wife
asked synically if I had gone in to the hardware trade). :lmao:

We'll see what the day has in (hardware) store today. 
Have a grand day me lads. 
(dear female forumites, in Ireland _lads_ can refer to both gender, as it does in this case)

Later dudes.


----------



## friend

In the studio where I received a post on my Facebok wall:
Camán's music is being played on Radio Nur. 

Radio Nur is a California based radio station that plays
music from a bahái perspective. 
Some of it is really good, some is excellent.
The music is recorded both by professionals, by good amateurs and 
youth and kids music groups.
Worth given a try, it's always a positive experience. 
radioNUR.com - Uniting the World one song at a time...


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán et all. Been up and at 'em for an hour now and just finished SAP for today. B back once I've done the preliminary for tomorrow's issue which always takes much longer. Later . . .


----------



## friend

Good morning Don.
How are this fine morning?
It's early over there, init´?


----------



## SINC

I's doing fine this morning, thanks Camán. It is just after 4:00 a.m. I like to be up early and have my site ready for readers by no later than 5:00 a.m.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> It's on the metal, just on the edge of the trim which is plastic. It is starting to discolour and a tiny bubble. In all it is probably 1/8" dia.
> 
> I should note, however that I'm not sure how deep under the trim it goes.


Uh oh, that is a tough one. The only way to properly repair that is to remove the trim first. Then you will have some idea of just how far along the rust has gone under that piece of trim.

This has been a common problem with vehicles for many years where decorative trim is your enemy as it holds moisture between it and the paint below and allows the rusting to take place.

My 1970 Monte Carlo had the same issue way back then on the bottom of the rear window where water would get trapped under the chrome trim and rust would form.

I would not even attempt to tackle that type of thing myself. Take it to a body shop and see what they say. They will likely have to pull the trim off to assess the progress of the rusting and give you an estimate.

The issue becomes, how much do you want to spend to fix what is now a relatively minor thing, knowing that if not repaired, it will continue to become a bigger issue with each passing year.

If you do not plan on keeping the vehicle more than two or three years, I doubt it is worth the trouble. The sooner you sell it, the better it looks and it is no longer your problem.

On the other hand if you want to keep the car, it is better to fix it sooner than later. It is a tough call, since it is cosmetic and does not affect the vehicle's performance, but is sure will affect its value with each passing year.

The decision becomes repair or trade in my mind and I think no matter where you take it to be repaired, the cost will run to low four figures at a minimum.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have an early-bird "Over the Hump Day" breakfast for those of us who are awake already, and a regular breakfast for those who shall arise shortly. Enjoy. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be available throughout the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I used to work in health food stores and have tried pretty much every pill and potion. Unfortunately those things don't work for me anymore Marc. Nothing in alternative or conventional medicine and healing has been able to help including the UBC sleep disorders lab.
> 
> I'm sure I will be able to figure it out eventually. For now, I just sleep a little here and there. thanks for the suggestion though. I know that works for most people.
> 
> Sleep well my friends.


Garett, what was the verdict from the UBC sleep disorders lab? Sorry to hear of this situation.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> They are baffled by my case, never seen one like it.
> 
> Not to worry, sure I will beat it eventually.


Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> They are baffled by my case, never seen one like it.
> 
> Not to worry, sure I will beat it eventually.


Morning Garett.
Though stuff sleep depravation, not good at all in the long run.
Molle, the lad I work with on the album, has the same problem.
He as well slept only 3 hour last night.
Could bring on depression, amongst other things as you surely know yourself.
Good luck sorting it out.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Uh oh, that is a tough one. The only way to properly repair that is to remove the trim first. Then you will have some idea of just how far along the rust has gone under that piece of trim.
> 
> This has been a common problem with vehicles for many years where decorative trim is your enemy as it holds moisture between it and the paint below and allows the rusting to take place.
> 
> My 1970 Monte Carlo had the same issue way back then on the bottom of the rear window where water would get trapped under the chrome trim and rust would form.
> 
> I would not even attempt to tackle that type of thing myself. Take it to a body shop and see what they say. They will likely have to pull the trim off to assess the progress of the rusting and give you an estimate.
> 
> The issue becomes, how much do you want to spend to fix what is now a relatively minor thing, knowing that if not repaired, it will continue to become a bigger issue with each passing year.
> 
> If you do not plan on keeping the vehicle more than two or three years, I doubt it is worth the trouble. The sooner you sell it, the better it looks and it is no longer your problem.
> 
> On the other hand if you want to keep the car, it is better to fix it sooner than later. It is a tough call, since it is cosmetic and does not affect the vehicle's performance, but is sure will affect its value with each passing year.
> 
> The decision becomes repair or trade in my mind and I think no matter where you take it to be repaired, the cost will run to low four figures at a minimum.


I was afraid you would say that.


----------



## friend

I've just sent a PM to a Swedish TV presenter with his own show.
He is an active member on the Swedish Mac forum.
I asked if he could have any use for my music or the band on his program.
We'll see what he sez. Keep youse fingers crossed.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I've just sent a PM to a Swedish TV presenter with his own show.
> He is an active member on the Swedish Mac forum.
> I asked if he could have any use for my music or the band on his program.
> We'll see what he sez. Keep youse fingers crossed.


Good luck, Caman.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman.


Thanks Marc.

One of the members on that forum posted just now about
having listened to my album on iTunes.
He liked it a lot and said that my voice reminded him of Bob Dylan,
although I sang more in tune. :lmao:
(I must say that I think Bob Dylan is a really good singer
and I don't think he sing out of tune at all)


----------



## Dr.G.

Making some fresh coffee right now for those who need a bit of an early morning boost.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> One of the members on that forum posted just now about
> having listened to my album on iTunes.
> He liked it a lot and said that my voice reminded him of Bob Dylan,
> although I sang more in tune. :lmao:
> (I must say that I think Bob Dylan is a really good singer
> and I don't think he sing out of tune at all)


Cool. I actually met Bob Dylan way back in 1966 ............ way back when "the times they were a changin'."


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. I actually met Bob Dylan way back in 1966 ............ way back when "the times they were a changin'."


Now that's cool.


----------



## SINC

Back again for a coffee refill, but need to spend a fair amount of time on research to build a bit of a library for over the Christmas holidays. If I play my cards right, I can reduce my workload per day to about a half hour to keep the site updated.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Santa takes a hit!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Busy day for the Shang Gang....

Don's squirreling away data loot for SAP over the holidays, Garrett is trying to figure out his lack of long sleeps, Caman is in the studio laying down many awesome tracks (hopefully), Marc is making breakfast (thanks) and probably marking test after test, Warren is trying to rid himself of rust - one way or another and the rest are probably doing other preparations and activities for the Holiday season. ....

...and that includes me too- I am going over to my elderly aunt's to spend the day today ...she needs a ride to the doctor, her christmas decorations put up (including outside lights - glad it's warmed up a bit), some christmas shopping done (ugh) and then, if we have time - we'll go out somewhere for lunch..


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> (dear female forumites, in Ireland _lads_ can refer to both gender, as it does in this case)
> 
> Later dudes.


_Lads_ must be akin to the expression _guys_ here...I've used it and seen it used for both genders here too. 

I wonder if the practice derives from the practice (Japanese and Spanish in my experience) of giving a group of people a male gender if there is one male amongst them? 



friend said:


> In the studio where I received a post on my Facebok wall:
> Camán's music is being played on Radio Nur.
> 
> Radio Nur is a California based radio station that plays
> music from a bahái perspective.
> Some of it is really good, some is excellent.
> The music is recorded both by professionals, by good amateurs and
> youth and kids music groups.
> Worth given a try, it's always a positive experience.
> radioNUR.com - Uniting the World one song at a time...


Kudos Caman - I will give radio Nur a listen.


friend said:


> I've just sent a PM to a Swedish TV presenter with his own show.
> He is an active member on the Swedish Mac forum.
> I asked if he could have any use for my music or the band on his program.
> We'll see what he sez. Keep youse fingers crossed.


Fingers crossed! Good luck! 


Dr.G. said:


> Cool. I actually met Bob Dylan way back in 1966 ............ way back when "the times they were a changin'."


Marc - you have attended the same schools as and met some of the coolest people....


MazterCBlazter said:


> Love the Moose


Me too - It's a perfect Christmoose!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> Thanks Caman
> 
> For me a 3 hour sleep at a stretch is better than usual.


I have to say i agree with Caman on this one, one of the side effects of non sleep is depression, and vice versa, you can have it for years and not know it.... sounds strange, but true.... 

However on those nights when sleep is but a memory for me, I use this technique ...

get comfortable concentrate on your breath (brings you into the 'present moment')
start with your toes, tighten and let go (3 times) move to the ankles, calves, thighs, etc. moving up your body concentrating only on tighten and release.... 

I am usually asleep before I hit waist.... I have no idea why you cannot sleep, but obviously you have explored all avenues, this exercise my not work the first time, but if you keep at it, it provides a pattern that will teach your body / mind to relax and sleep... (took me a bit to get into the 'habit' of sleeping, )

I am sure you have tried everything, but sometimes worrying if you will fall asleep is the one thing that stops you 

I wish you luck on your journey to la la land.... perhaps you will find it in your dreams!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim.

"Marc - you have attended the same schools as and met some of the coolest people...." Yes, Simon and Garfunkle, when they were Tom and Jerry, graduated from my high school a few years before me. I met Dylan up in Woodstock, NY. My English prof at the time was a cabinet maker, and had made something for him, and asked if I would help with a delivery. He did not tell me where we were going, and when we arrived at the place and brought it into the den, Dylan's wife merely said "Robert will be out in a moment." Then, in walks Dylan. All he said to me during the hour that he and my English prof were chatting was, "Kid, you are going to have to stop staring at me." I was all of 18 at the time, and I have to admit that I was tongue-tied and star-struck.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Making some fresh coffee right now for those who need a bit of an early morning boost.


Thanks for the coffee, i will enjoy taking it outdoors this morning on my dog walk!!

to breath air that doesn't dry and burn your nose will be a pleasure (that is through the scarf mind you.... :yikes

Thrilled to be at +3 this am, but Don is still having colder temps.... it will warm up, up there Don... just need a 'chinook' (I'll send you one!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks for the coffee, i will enjoy taking it outdoors this morning on my dog walk!!
> 
> to breath air that doesn't dry and burn your nose will be a pleasure (that is through the scarf mind you.... :yikes
> 
> Thrilled to be at +3 this am, but Don is still having colder temps.... it will warm up, up there Don... just need a 'chinook' (I'll send you one!!


+3C here but there are snow flurries falling rather than rain. tptptptp


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Then, in walks Dylan. All he said to me during the hour that he and my English prof were chatting was, "Kid, you are going to have to stop staring at me." I was all of 18 at the time, and I have to admit that I was tongue-tied and star-struck.


:lmao:
Absolutely brilliant. :clap:

I was "trained" by my da meeting famous people from an early age.
He worked for Coca-Cola and was a coordinator on big event
where Coca-Cola was represented and he used to take me with him.
I remember meeting a lot of sports people like
Arthur Ash, Björn Borg, Kevin O'Shea who gave me his hockey stick which I still have,
and Princess Kristina of Sweden and Queen Margaret of Denmark (still princess back then) as well as Agneta before she joined ABBA.
Then later I had Fridas son, Hasse, as drummer in my band when I was 17 and 
Hasse was living at home. so I met Frida and Benny quite frequently 
as well as meeting Björn in the studio.

Especially after meeting superstars like ABBA one get used to 
them being just ordinary people. 
Funny enough, I've never ran into Bono, everybody else seam to,
even though we have at least one mutual friend. 
Ireland is very laid back about fame and it's not something to bother 
with or you will get taken down from your high horses in a jiffy. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, that is quite a list of celebs. Of the list, I have only met Arthur Ash once. No one recognized him as he was walking towards the Forest Hills Tennis Stadium during his early days.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone. Am feeling a lot better after taking a day of complete rest. I still have my cold, but at least I have some energy to function--which is fortunate, since we run a family business here, and the rest of the family will be in India for another month. I am needed at the office.

Seems like we have many Shangers here that have rubbed elbows with the rich and famous. I had no idea we were all such an illustrious crowd. 

For myself, I think the only really famous person I have met was Arthur Gould, who is the author of Memoirs of a Geisha. I met him on a boat on the Irrawady River in Burma--we spoke briefly, though I was completely starstuck and grinned like an idiot with not a single intelligent question to ask. I got a photo with him as well as his autograph.

In high school, I also had the opportunity to meet Dr. John Polyani, who is a Nobel Prize winning chemist. I loved his explanation of how he chose to go into chemistry as an undergrad. He knew he wanted to study some kind of science, but "physics seemed too arrid and biology too messy."


----------



## friend

Afternoon Leslie and Kim.

I'm happy to hear you are feeling better Sonal. 

Apart from sometimes being recognize from a play or through my music,
the most funny thing that has happen to me was when I was in a Mac retailer shop in Stockholm.
One of the young lads working there mention the MacWorld forum and he said that he was on it.
-Me too, sez I. 
-What your nick, sez he. 
-Friend.
He turn to he work mate and sez. 
-Do you know who that is? It's friend!
-Wow, nice to meet you, sez he and I can see that he is blushing and is as red as a tomato. 
I never thought that you could get "famous" as a member on a forum, but apparently you can. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Why does the forum keep logging me out.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Why does the forum keep logging me out.


That was an intermittent problem for a while... happened to me. As I recall, clearing your cache fixes it.

If it keeps happening, I would also try posting here about it.
Bug Tracker - ehMac.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

How are you feeling today, Sonal?

Oops ............. just read your earlier posting. Mea culpa. Glad that the rest helped.


----------



## SINC

I met so many celebs over my career I cannot even count them all. Among the ones I recall were, Tommy Douglas, John Diefenbaker, Ralph Klein, Peter Lougheed, Ross Thatcher, Doug Creighton, Wayne Gretzky, Walter Gretzky, Mark Messier, Glenn Anderson, Normie Kwong, Ron Lancaster, George Reed, Matt Dunigan, Eric Malling, Knowlton Nash, Kevin Costner, Rex Murphy, Michelle Wright, Reba McIntyre, George Jones, Mel Tillis, Bobby Curtola, Paul Anka, Adam Gregory, Paul Newman and Gene Simmons to name but a few.

There were dozens more and all of them had one thing in common. They were just ordinary people with extraordinary talent.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> A lull in the shang?
> 
> Or the calm before the posting storm?
> 
> I thought I was the only one to snooze in the middle of teh day.
> 
> Must be out Xmas shopping.


For me, it is the eye of the grading storm. Got all of my shopping done weeks ago, so that is not the problem. Students who are effective writers and write long final exams of 30-50 pages are not a problem, but they deserve to have my full attention when I am reading their papers.


----------



## friend

Time to exploration of Sandman territory.
See ye tomorrow.
Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Time to exploration of Sandman territory.
> See ye tomorrow.
> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Grade - on!
> 
> This is probably the best post meal holiday season song:
> 
> Bloat On



"Don't bogart that joint, my friend .......... pass it over to me." 

I am going to try and not eat so many treats this holiday season. We shall see.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Nite Caman,
> 
> If you have a chance to talk with the Sandman, ask him to drop around here a little more often.


I will of cause Garret.
I even ask him to send his sister.
But she is only coming to put you to sleep. 
Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, once again, Caman. Sleep well, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Goodnight Caman and Marc...
Get some good rest for all the singing and marking to be done on the morrow. 

You get some good rest too Garrett:yawn:


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight All! 
Chat with you tomorrow.... 

Blessings, and sleep well...


----------



## friend

Good morning all.
I should never had said anything about not having snow here.
It ust keeps on snowing now
and it creeping down towards -10 and is windy like I don't know what.
Me and my big mouth. 
Well at least I'm inside.
Oh right. I have to take Liam to playschool soon.


----------



## friend

Yeah!!!!
Got a message from the TV presenter that's on the other Mac forum
and he likes to hear the album and will have a think about using us
in the future. :
Thank you God and all of ye that was rooting for me. :clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Great to hear that Caman
> 
> Hope all rested well tonight.


Thanks Garret.
Did you get any sleep?
Did Ms Sandman turn up?


----------



## friend

Going to the studio, but not bringing the Mac,
so have a good day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Garett. 

Great news, Caman. Kudos to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a fine Thursday Buffet waiting for each of you when you arise to face a new day. Only two more more days of Hanukkah and a week before Christmas Eve. Where has this month flown?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gnag! 



friend said:


> Yeah!!!!
> Got a message from the TV presenter that's on the other Mac forum
> and he likes to hear the album and will have a think about using us
> in the future. :
> Thank you God and all of ye that was rooting for me. :clap:


WOOOOT! That's great news Caman! I bet you'll have a great day in the studio today! 

Thanks for Breakfast Marc - I bet you have a busy day of grading ahead of you. Hopefully the snow is staying at bay around your house so you are not required to go out and shovel as well.

Hi Garrett - hope you got a decent amount of sleep ....

No Rp ??? - he too busy I bet....better send the Doxie squad with some fortification...

Off to check out SAP soon..

Have a good day all....


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I guess the sandman's sister mistook me for Garett. Went to bed at 10:00 and didn't wake until 7:00. Very unusual for me so was late getting SAP up and running. A quick coffee and I am off to compose tomorrow's edition.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Busy week this week, I have to finalise my shopping and such. Hope you all have a good day and a great holiday if we don't link up in the next week or so. Take care and be safe.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Anyone ready for lunch???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Anyone ready for lunch???


At 9:00 a.m.? Not likely, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> At 9:00 a.m.? Not likely, but thanks anyway.


Call it a late breakfast or an early brunch.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Anyone ready for lunch???


Well, it's 11:25 here, and I've only just dug out my breakfast sandwich from my purse and my morning coffee is still 3/4 full... but sure, why not?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, it's 11:25 here, and I've only just dug out my breakfast sandwich from my purse and my morning coffee is still 3/4 full... but sure, why not?


Good for you, Sonal. I shall make something special for our special someone this afternoon, along with a Sonal Special especially brewed for you. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Sonal. I shall make something special for our special someone this afternoon, along with a Sonal Special especially brewed for you.
> 
> How are you feeling today?


A fair bit better. My nose is still stuffed up, but my headaches are gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> A fair bit better. My nose is still stuffed up, but my headaches are gone.


That's good to hear. Some rest will do wonders for you. Do you get much of a break over Christmas?


----------



## friend

Hi all.
A bit tired today. Guess the snow does that to you, if you are not a snow person.
Cold and loads of snow and the buss routes are taking one in the timetable.
Was at Aiofe's playschool today for parent talks. She is doing nicely now
after one year of little progress, thank God, so that's a relief. 
Not much done in the studio today, since I had to cut it short.
Going full throttle tomorrow.

Hope ye all are well and happy.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> That's good to hear. Some rest will do wonders for you. Do you get much of a break over Christmas?


Well, contractors mostly don't work over Christmas, so things should be somewhat calmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hi all.
A bit tired today. Guess the snow does that to you, if you are not a snow person."

Very true, Caman. Very true. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, contractors mostly don't work over Christmas, so things should be somewhat calmer.


Well, this is good for you, Sonal. Rest your mind and body. Any new writing projects on the horizon?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "Hi all.
> A bit tired today. Guess the snow does that to you, if you are not a snow person."
> 
> Very true, Caman. Very true. How are you feeling today?


Not bad at Marc.
Still felling a bit sad not being with the wife, but a cup
of non-alcoholic molded wine might cheer me up.
How are yourself today young man?


----------



## rgray

deleted


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Not bad at Marc.
> Still felling a bit sad not being with the wife, but a cup
> of non-alcoholic molded wine might cheer me up.
> How are yourself today young man?


I am well, Caman. Keep telling yourself that soon you shall be with your wife.


----------



## friend

rgray said:


> Alcoholic *mulled* wine would work a lot better for the purpose... Just sayin'....


:lmao::clap:

It's probably because I was on that antibiotic cure. 
Actually I've always called it Glüewein as they do in the germanic countries.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I am well, Caman. Keep telling yourself that soon you shall be with your wife.


Yeah, the only way to go.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> :lmao::clap:
> 
> It's probably because I was on that antibiotic cure.
> Actually I've always called it Glüewein as they do in the germanic countries.


I make a mean Glüewein... both my friend from Germany and my friend who hates mulled wine like it. 



Dr.G. said:


> Well, this is good for you, Sonal. Rest your mind and body. Any new writing projects on the horizon?


I have a story to revise, and an idea for another one that I'd like to start. 

I am quite seriously thinking of writing a novel about tenant stories... so far, my opening line is "Tenants. Dealing with them was enough to make you lose faith in humanity...."


----------



## rgray

deleted


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Yeah, the only way to go.


Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I make a mean Glüewein... both my friend from Germany and my friend who hates mulled wine like it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a story to revise, and an idea for another one that I'd like to start.
> 
> I am quite seriously thinking of writing a novel about tenant stories... so far, my opening line is "Tenants. Dealing with them was enough to make you lose faith in humanity...."


Good for you, Sonal. Let's hope to see this in the bookstores someday soon. Excelsior, mon amie.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - It's A Wonderful Life - Ending

In the final analysis, it truly is a wonderful life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I make a mean Glüewein... both my friend from Germany and my friend who hates mulled wine like it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a story to revise, and an idea for another one that I'd like to start.
> 
> I am quite seriously thinking of writing a novel about tenant stories... so far, my opening line is "Tenants. Dealing with them was enough to make you lose faith in humanity...."


I just heard a funny story about my Mom's landlord. Well, actually not so funny...just amazing. My Mom has been having trouble keeping her basement suite warm over these last few extremely cold weeks.

It's a brand new house and the upstairs is currently empty but the landlord assured her that the heat was on upstairs at but at a minimum. She is not permitted to go upstairs. 

Today her suite was flooded....frozen pipes burst upstairs. The toilet bowls were filled with solid ice and the tanks had frozen and burst as well. Ice and water is everywhere. Looks like it has been slowly spraying/leaking up there for a little while but freezing almost immediately. Today's weather is above zero - so all hell and water broke loose. 

It was also discovered that the heat was actually off - and locked that way by the landlord. Ooops.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I just heard a funny story about my Mom's landlord. Well, actually not so funny...just amazing. My Mom has been having trouble keeping her basement suite warm over these last few extremely cold weeks.
> 
> It's a brand new house and the upstairs is currently empty but the landlord assured her that the heat was on upstairs at but at a minimum. She is not permitted to go upstairs.
> 
> Today her suite was flooded....frozen pipes burst upstairs. The toilet bowls were filled with solid ice and the tanks had frozen and burst as well. Ice and water is everywhere. Looks like it has been slowly spraying/leaking up there for a little while but freezing almost immediately. Today's weather is above zero - so all hell and water broke loose.
> 
> It was also discovered that the heat was actually off - and locked that way by the landlord. Ooops.


I hope that he had insurance, Kim.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> I just heard a funny story about my Mom's landlord. Well, actually not so funny...just amazing. My Mom has been having trouble keeping her basement suite warm over these last few extremely cold weeks.
> 
> It's a brand new house and the upstairs is currently empty but the landlord assured her that the heat was on upstairs at but at a minimum. She is not permitted to go upstairs.
> 
> Today her suite was flooded....frozen pipes burst upstairs. The toilet bowls were filled with solid ice and the tanks had frozen and burst as well. Ice and water is everywhere. Looks like it has been slowly spraying/leaking up there for a little while but freezing almost immediately. Today's weather is above zero - so all hell and water broke loose.
> 
> It was also discovered that the heat was actually off - and locked that way by the landlord. Ooops.


And then there are the landlords that make you lose faith in humanity...

Hope your mom is okay, and is able to recover her stuff from the flood without too much trouble.


----------



## KC4

Thanks all for your concern. I believe the landlord does have insurance. Luckily, the water was shut off quickly, and my Mom was home when it first began to pour through the ceiling, so damage to her belongings were relatively minimal. (compared to what devastation could have happened if she was not home at the time) .

Good night fair Shangers.... TTYT.


----------



## Dr.G.

In from shoveling a path for the doxies out back. Luckily, the snow is light an it is about -2C, so not slushy. Best to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Fell asleep on the sofa again. 
Time for a last two hours of sleep.
This time I'll try the bed. 
Good night me friends.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.
Time to get going and do all that need to be done.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I am up and at work so I can use the balance of my day to do some Christmas shopping. Later . . .


----------



## friend

Good night Garret and good morning Don.

In the studio gearing up to fling some fluttering notes around.


----------



## SINC

While you fling those notes, I will now head back to bed for a few more hours sleep.


----------



## friend

Sweet cloud-synced dreams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have prepared our famous "TGIF Breakfast" for those of you up and about this fine sunny morning. So, enjoy and rise to face another day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ah, three more hours sleep and things are looking better. Now off to comp tomorrow's edition, then shop 'til I drop. Then later I have to help a friend who bought his son a new MacBook by installing Windows on it for him.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

I hope everyone is doing very well today.

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc. How's all the grading going? Almost done? 

Off to check out SAP soon....

I have a busy day ahead of me too - lots of Seasonal preparations to get done...and as usual..not enough time to do them in. ..Good thing I have a deadline.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> I have a story to revise, and an idea for another one that I'd like to start.
> 
> I am quite seriously thinking of writing a novel about tenant stories... so far, my opening line is "Tenants. Dealing with them was enough to make you lose faith in humanity...."


Another line I have used when dealing with the flotsom and jetsome of humanity is ....

'They are enough to drive a crazy man sane' :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Yeah!!!!
> Got a message from the TV presenter that's on the other Mac forum
> and he likes to hear the album and will have a think about using us
> in the future. :
> Thank you God and all of ye that was rooting for me. :clap:


There are many blessings about this time of year! Congratulations Caman, cheering for you and your success!! :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning to all, I will take some brekkie this morning, thank you Marc.
It is calm so far, and seems as if the gifting is under full steam ahead for all... 

It is around here in case the forecast cold comes rushing back 

Have a great day all and be careful shoveling... (those of you who have this chore on your 'to do' list)


----------



## KC4

Goodmorning Leslie ,

How are you doing today? Ready for the Holidays? 
I'm not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A fine day here in St.John's. Sad to think that I am stuck inside grading. Still, 'tis the nature of the beast as a university prof. My son moans and groans about taking tests, as I did when I was in university, but now he is sleeping in and I am here grading. Such is Life. 

Still, I shall let him shovel last night's snow. 

Finished my Christmas shopping. My son is part of a Christmas hamper for a woman and her two young daughters is a women's shelter. Sadly, some of his friends did not get what they were supposed to for the two girls, so I said I would step in and fill the breech. Seemed strange buying Dora the Explorer toys, but it was fun shopping for a child once again. I went a bit overboard, but these children have so little that it was worth it in the final analysis. 

Have a good afternoon everyone. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Well, I will try to have a good afternoon, but it is odd thinking that way when it is only 8:30 here.

Kim, glad you liked the fish slapping video. If others want to see it, I posted it in the "test" thread.

I have a humdinger of a video coming up tomorrow on SAP featuring a young lad who can kick a soccer ball at a target and hit it every time. Really odd targets too.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Goodmorning Leslie ,
> 
> How are you doing today? Ready for the Holidays?
> I'm not.


Morning to you too!! 

No I am not done, but I have learned over my many christmases that it really doesn't matter, and the gift you 'forgot about' is a perfect start on next year! :lmao:

Am I ready for the holidays? What holiday? (never figured that one out, it is no holiday when everyone is being crazy around you wondering what they have forgotten etc. :lmao

I tell them,(Friends and acquaintances) you act as if this is a big surprise, as if Christmas was just invented! I remind them it comes every year, and on the same day!! :lmao: (not like Easter that 'floats around the calendar like a winged elf... subjecting us to it's whims and fancy)

And this year , like any other, no I am not 'done' I am not ready, and I am oK with it, because I will get another chance at it next year.... (God willing!) :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> There are many blessings about this time of year! Congratulations Caman, cheering for you and your success!! :clap:


Thanks Leslie.
It would really be a x-mas gift 
if I can get on the dumb box next year.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon all.
Back from the studio.
Went well today and I'm gearing up to put down the final vocals 
on one of the tracks on Monday.

On the way home I bought a small cheese tray, four cheeses on 
a little wooden tray and it tasted heavenly.
Two kinds of Camembert, 1 blue Camembert 
and one cream-cheese coated with black pepper.:clap:


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good afternoon all.
> Back from the studio.
> Went well today and I'm gearing up to put down the final vocals
> on one of the tracks on Monday.
> 
> On the way home I bought a small cheese tray, four cheeses on
> a little wooden tray and it tasted heavenly.
> Two kinds of Camembert, 1 blue Camembert
> and one cream-cheese coated with black pepper.:clap:


sounds like a full day, and such a lovely treat after all your hard work.... 

Keep on keeping on.... that is the sure road to success... one step at a time
(with a bit of cheese and strawberries once in awhile..:lmao


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning all
> 
> You could do one of me, I can miss any target any time, any where.


Afternoon, Garett. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good afternoon all.
> Back from the studio.
> Went well today and I'm gearing up to put down the final vocals
> on one of the tracks on Monday.
> 
> On the way home I bought a small cheese tray, four cheeses on
> a little wooden tray and it tasted heavenly.
> Two kinds of Camembert, 1 blue Camembert
> and one cream-cheese coated with black pepper.:clap:


Afternoon, Caman. Kudos on your studio work. It shall pay off for you sometime soon ............ keep the faith, brother. Excelsior.

I am a cheese lover, but not of soft cheeses. Do you have some good crackers or breads to go with the cheeses?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> With my hands mostly


That's good to hear ................. :lmao:

Care to headline this weekend at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club?


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> With my hands mostly


How would you feel with this your hands on? 

Filmjölk


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> How would you feel with this your hands on?
> 
> Filmjölk


Sounds like Kumis, a fermented dairy product made from mare's milk. There is actually a Mongolian restaurant here in St.John's that serves this to its patrons. Actually, it seems more like Balken-style yogurt than Kumis, which is a drink.


----------



## friend

It's actually quite nice and refreshing.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It's actually quite nice and refreshing.


Unlike Kumis, which tastes worse than it sounds.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I think it is meant to be ingested like other fermented dairy products. Does it have qualities that nourish the skin?


Not many qualities that I can think of ......................... maybe paint removal.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## rgray

.


----------



## KC4

Sometimes you are encouraged when you see something like this. Specifically, there is an annual contest at Texas A&M University calling for the most appropriate definition of a contemporary term. This year's term was "Political Correctness." The winner wrote:



"Political correctness is a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end."


----------



## friend

Good night Ladies and Gentlemen.
Deep bow, 
big smile, 
exit left, 
rumble, 
rattle, 
crash, 
light swearing, 
mumbling, 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx silence.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Isn't Coca Cola good for that too?


Coke strips paint and is good for sand blasting as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sometimes you are encouraged when you see something like this. Specifically, there is an annual contest at Texas A&M University calling for the most appropriate definition of a contemporary term. This year's term was "Political Correctness." The winner wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Political correctness is a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end."


When I returned to the University of Georgia, where I received my Ph.D., from my interview here at Memorial University, there was a telegram (they still used them back then), offering me a position at Texas A&M. Not sure if I wanted to go from the heat and humidity of Athens, GA, to the heat of College Station, TX.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night Ladies and Gentlemen.
> Deep bow,
> big smile,
> exit left,
> rumble,
> rattle,
> crash,
> light swearing,
> mumbling,
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx silence.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night here in The Shang. Everyone is pooped from shopping I would assume. Still, there is a freshly brewed pot of herbal tea, and even a spot of Baileys for any and all. Enjoy.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Sometimes you are encouraged when you see something like this. Specifically, there is an annual contest at Texas A&M University calling for the most appropriate definition of a contemporary term. This year's term was "Political Correctness." The winner wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Political correctness is a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end."


:lmao::lmao: I would say it sums it up quite nicely, wouldn't you?? :lmao::lmao::clap:

Nite All!! :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, Leslie. Guess that is the cue to call it a night here in St.John's as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Well, it's about 2:32 in the morning so I guess I really should be in bed. Tired, but not overly sleepy tonight.

Work is going well. But I won't be going to school in January as I wished. Under the new "guidelines" for funding I no longer qualify as this is a "career change" and I don't have the appropriate "background". Sigh. So, I will just look into St Louis adult school, as I believe they offer the course, they pay the tuition and I pay the books. Good deal at about $600.00 if I can get that much put away by Sept. This is a delay I think of about 9 months to
start.tptptptptptptptptptptptp

Oh well. So, looking for a full time job now again. I guess I am mostly ticked, that they tell me this 3 weeks before my course should have started and I have been working on this for 6 months now. It has been a totally disjointed process - no one person seemed to be able to tell me the same thing another did - so of course there was misinformation and then the new quidelines - both of which did me in.

Going to decorate my tree this afternoon, I hope. Work tonight. Learning all sorts of stuff and this is good.

Hope everyone is well and has a great day. I would put out breakfast - but it would be awfully mushy by the time you all get up as I am quite early here

TTYL


----------



## friend

Good morning all.
Still cold and loads of snow.
Today is tidy up day here, but first I have to get some space in
my ex-wifes cellar since her tenant need to take some stuff out of the flat.
(she lives in California but still has a flat here over the courtyard)

Jeanne. I'm sorry to here about the course.
Not a good x-mas present.


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne and Camán.

Gee that's too bad about the course Jeanne. I guess the silver lining is that you may find a permanent postiion that you like in the meantime.

Just finished SAP and am now off to comp tomorrow's issue. Later . . .


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sorry to hear of your course not being available to you. To have waited this long to get that sort of information if not fair. Still, you are strong, a survivor, and this too shall come to pass. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Don and Garett. Anyone make coffee??? I have been out shoveling since 9AM, trying to keep up with the snow. The two inches forecast for overnight, has turned into 8 inches and the wind is strong so the drifts are high. Soon, the snow is to stop, replaced by a couple of inches of ice pellets, which will be replaced by sleet, until the rain starts overnight. Such is Life.


----------



## friend

Breakfast.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!
Thanks for Breakfast Caman! Looks good! Good luck cleaning out the cellar - I am doing something similar - I'm jamming a bunch of stuff I pulled out of basement storage (while searching for art stuff) BACK into the cubby hole beneath the stairs. I was FULLY intending on organizing it first, (sNoRt) but there are up to 35 people converging within my home on Christmas Day - so, no time for that nonsense now...... It'll all be fine - Just don't open the door to the storage area please.

Jeanne - Sorry to hear about the course plans blowing up ....what a gong show. I'm thinking the future holds something better for you though - that's the fates taking care of you - although I know - it's not much fun to be forcefully redirected like that. Grrrrr.

Don - Heading of to check out SAP soon.

Marc - Good luck and stay safe with the snow. Kacey was amazed when she saw one of those big ride'em snowblowers (more like removers) working on our city streets yesterday. The revolving blades look positively sinister. 

Garrett - What are you up to today? How's the new site going?


----------



## SINC

Don't forget to watch the kid kick the soccer ball!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Don't forget to watch the kid kick the soccer ball!


:lmao:As YOU know, these eyeballs miss nuttin, honey! The soccer player kid IS impressive, but I just about sprayed coffee (with Bailey's) through my nose at the lottery ticket winner video. OMG! :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Good luck and stay safe with the snow. Kacey was amazed when she saw one of those big ride'em snowblowers (more like removers) working on our city streets yesterday. The revolving blades look positively sinister."

Yes, Kim, these sorts of monster snowblowers are the only things that can get through the huge chunks of ice and snow that build up on the sidewalks and the side of the curb.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> :lmao:As YOU know, these eyeballs miss nuttin, honey! The soccer player kid IS impressive, but I just about sprayed coffee (with Bailey's) through my nose at the lottery ticket winner video. OMG! :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


> Always giving, never taking.


----------



## macdoodle

Jeanne, sorry to hear that plans have gone awry  but there is always a reason,,, sometimes it isn't always apparent... right away.... but as you have to know when one door closes usually it's because there is an open window where the sun is much brighter, and more perfect for you.... 
Look for the window... the one with the silver lining.... it's there 

To all of you a good day, since it is nearly noon here, I will be happy to put out some hot soup and biscuits.... I am working on a new type recipe this afternoon, (yes, it is sweet) but I think it will be quite good if I get it right, I will mark down everything I do so I will know where I might need to change things... :lmao: I will let you know!! 

Have a wonderful productive day! :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> :lmao:As YOU know, these eyeballs miss nuttin, honey! The soccer player kid IS impressive, but I just about sprayed coffee (with Bailey's) through my nose at the lottery ticket winner video. OMG! :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


THis was too funny!! I think this kid with the ball must have been snatched up already by some team or another.... ??? :clap:

As for the lottery.... :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: that was just too much!! 

(Wish I had the foresight to get some of your coffee blend... but I might have choked on it....) :lmao::lmao::clap: 

Memo to me, 'scratch all tickets before giving out!!! ' :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"To all of you a good day, since it is nearly noon here, I will be happy to put out some hot soup and biscuits...." Quarter to four here, but the soup sounds great. Merci, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

This was sent to me by a friend, so I thought I would share it with my Shang family. Shalom, mes amis.


Oh, Chanukah, Oh, Chanukah! - Videos - Chanukah - Hanukkah


----------



## friend

On Monday we hope to record the final vocals of a song that I wrote
to Anna for our wedding.
She was pleasantly surprised.
It is of cause called The Wedding Song. 

Here are the lyrics.

_As the shore need the sea to belong, to be free
Like the time spent with you
When the stars suit the sky with diamonds and black tie
Like the time spent with you

Hear the rain seek the land, harken its command
Like the time spent with you
See the bird befriend the wind, gently teasing then rescind
Like the time spent with you

And God heard me pray
For this wonderful day
Forever I’m yours

Every single day I’ll let the world know I’m happy
And at night as we lay us down to rest .....

Snow will melt, sun will shine. Summer comes, yours and mine
Like the time spent with you
Day by day, all through time love abundant and sublime
Like the time spent with you

And God heard me pray
For this wonderful day
Forever I’m yours

Every single day I'll let the world know I’m happy
And at night as we lay us down to rest ....

Day by day, all through time love abundant and sublime_


----------



## friend

Good night gang.
Time for bed.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> This was sent to me by a friend, so I thought I would share it with my Shang family. Shalom, mes amis.
> 
> 
> Oh, Chanukah, Oh, Chanukah! - Videos - Chanukah - Hanukkah


That's great - I love the sound of harmonious children's voices.
:clap::clap:


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> On Monday we hope to record the final vocals of a song that I wrote
> to Anna for our wedding.
> She was pleasantly surprised.
> It is of cause called The Wedding Song.
> 
> Here are the lyrics.
> 
> _As the shore need the sea to belong, to be free
> Like the time spent with you
> When the stars suit the sky with diamonds and black tie
> Like the time spent with you
> 
> Hear the rain seek the land, harken its command
> Like the time spent with you
> See the bird befriend the wind, gently teasing then rescind
> Like the time spent with you
> 
> And God heard me pray
> For this wonderful day
> Forever I’m yours
> 
> Every single day I’ll let the world know I’m happy
> And at night as we lay us down to rest .....
> 
> Snow will melt, sun will shine. Summer comes, yours and mine
> Like the time spent with you
> Day by day, all through time love abundant and sublime
> Like the time spent with you
> 
> And God heard me pray
> For this wonderful day
> Forever I’m yours
> 
> Every single day I'll let the world know I’m happy
> And at night as we lay us down to rest ....
> 
> Day by day, all through time love abundant and sublime_


That's beautiful Caman..:clap::clap::clap::clap:...no wonder your wife was pleased.
I look forward to hearing you sing it one day.
Goodnight!


----------



## SINC

Yep, I enjoyed it too. Took a break from PHC to listen. Great PHC this evening BTW.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> On Monday we hope to record the final vocals of a song that I wrote
> to Anna for our wedding.
> She was pleasantly surprised.
> It is of cause called The Wedding Song.
> 
> Here are the lyrics.
> 
> _As the shore need the sea to belong, to be free
> Like the time spent with you
> When the stars suit the sky with diamonds and black tie
> Like the time spent with you
> 
> Hear the rain seek the land, harken its command
> Like the time spent with you
> See the bird befriend the wind, gently teasing then rescind
> Like the time spent with you
> 
> And God heard me pray
> For this wonderful day
> Forever I’m yours
> 
> Every single day I’ll let the world know I’m happy
> And at night as we lay us down to rest .....
> 
> Snow will melt, sun will shine. Summer comes, yours and mine
> Like the time spent with you
> Day by day, all through time love abundant and sublime
> Like the time spent with you
> 
> And God heard me pray
> For this wonderful day
> Forever I’m yours
> 
> Every single day I'll let the world know I’m happy
> And at night as we lay us down to rest ....
> 
> Day by day, all through time love abundant and sublime_


What a beautiful song, Caman. Very poetic and from the heart. You are a true romantic. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> That's great - I love the sound of harmonious children's voices.
> :clap::clap:


Yes, any group of children singing together is music to one's ears.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> On Monday we hope to record the final vocals of a song that I wrote
> to Anna for our wedding.
> She was pleasantly surprised.
> It is of cause called The Wedding Song.
> 
> Here are the lyrics.
> 
> _As the shore need the sea to belong, to be free
> Like the time spent with you
> When the stars suit the sky with diamonds and black tie
> Like the time spent with you
> 
> Hear the rain seek the land, harken its command
> Like the time spent with you
> See the bird befriend the wind, gently teasing then rescind
> Like the time spent with you
> 
> And God heard me pray
> For this wonderful day
> Forever I’m yours
> 
> Every single day I’ll let the world know I’m happy
> And at night as we lay us down to rest .....
> 
> Snow will melt, sun will shine. Summer comes, yours and mine
> Like the time spent with you
> Day by day, all through time love abundant and sublime
> Like the time spent with you
> 
> And God heard me pray
> For this wonderful day
> Forever I’m yours
> 
> Every single day I'll let the world know I’m happy
> And at night as we lay us down to rest ....
> 
> Day by day, all through time love abundant and sublime_


:clap: Wonderful Caman, words from the heart, put to music is a melody that sings forever.... :love2:

Any chance of sining it on a video for us??


----------



## Cameo

Thanks all - I am good. It is a pain in the patoody, but c'est la vie. Yes, maybe a full time job is a better plan for the moment.

Caman - WOW!!!! The lyrics are wonderful. I too hope to hear you sing it.

Anyhow - I am off. I have the day off tomorrow so should be able to pop in. Going to decorate my tree........uh, how many times have I posted that........:lmao:

Nite all


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I admire your spirit and strength. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just looked at the calendar .............. tomorrow is the last day of Fall. You could have fooled me .....


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Just looked at the calendar .............. tomorrow is the last day of Fall. You could have fooled me .....


Goodnight DrG, Yes, 20/ 21 is first day of winter.... I am assuming what we have had so far was a 'practice run' by our friend?? Jack Frost....  well now we know how well he works, I hope he goes back to the north pole for 'fine tuning'  (and stays there!! ) he is not to visit the rest of Canada!! 

i can understand your being fooled!!


----------



## SINC

Yeah, you could of fooled me too. winter's been here once for sure.

Just spent the last half hour putting up some stuff in the guitar riff thread, If yer old like me, you'll like it and I made 'em downloadable too.


----------



## friend

Good morning my friends.

It's snowing like mad here.
Thanks for your kind words about the lyrics.
I'll see if I can fix a preview of it when the vocals are down.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning my friends.
> 
> It's snowing like mad here.
> Thanks for your kind words about the lyrics.
> I'll see if I can fix a preview of it when the vocals are down.


Morning, Caman. All of our "kind words" were justified, and the praise earned. The Shang has yet another wordsmith. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting Sunday Brunch made here in The Cafe Chez Marc for one and all. Some final Fall classics are being made, along with some hot Winter treats. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. All of our "kind words" were justified, and the praise earned. The Shang has yet another wordsmith. Kudos, mon ami.


Go raibh mile maith agat.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

I have just changed my Web hosting to FatCow.com
They are green and as they say "No Bull****". :lmao: 
It seem to be a good company with excellent track record.
I also bought www.caman.us 

Sitting and trying to get it all working, 
since I'm going to use Joomla this time.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang and any Shangalurkers,

Thanks for Sunday Brunch Marc....MMmmmm. Have you caught up to the snow yet. How is the grading going? Almost done?

Caman - do you have much that you have to shovel? Do you get your whole crew out there? (and then the snowball fights start )

No Don yet? I'll have to check out SAP to see what he's been up to lately... those songs he posted in the guitar riff thread were awesome.:clap:

Garrett - What's NEW in the MCB zoo today? 

More housecleaning for me today (Nothing like a bunch of company coming over to provide motivation for cleaning ) 

I managed to get everything back into the storage space...but the door to it is quivering.  Don't look aunt Ethel!


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> I have just changed my Web hosting to FatCow.com
> They are green and as they say "No Bull****". :lmao:
> It seem to be a good company with excellent track record.
> I also bought www.caman.us
> 
> Sitting and trying to get it all working,
> since I'm going to use Joomla this time.


:-(The linky doesn't work Caman!

What's the hold-up?????

(Just kidding)


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Had me a bit of a sleep in this morning but SAP is up and running. Now for tomorrow. We got a lot more snow again yesterday and it is piling up quickly on the sides of the driveway.


----------



## KC4

Don- SAP is great again today - lots o' great pictures and loved the Kiss-Moose! :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don- SAP is great again today - lots o' great pictures and loved the Kiss-Moose! :love2::love2::love2:


Either I am doing something right or you are awfully easy to please, but thanks for the kind words Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The Breakfast Club has arrived. 

A quiet Sunday weather-wise here in St.John's. There is a current forecast for sunshine on Christmas day with 0C temps, which has not happened since the late 1980s. We shall see.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> :-(The linky doesn't work Caman!
> 
> What's the hold-up?????
> 
> (Just kidding)


It's coming up during the coming week.
I have to transfer it from my old web address, but it will be updated first.

No shoveling at all. 
I live in a nice apartment block at the moment.
The house is in Bellevue.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

For the dog lovers among the Shang Gang..
http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/preview/flash/pdShell.swf?ihost=http://ak.imgag.com/imgag&brandldrPath=/product/full/el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3173936/graphic1


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> No snow here, just rain, all the christmas shopping has been done so todays agenda consists of eating, doing some barbell dead lifts, and bench presses. There is a sale on at Safeway so it's that and relaxing.
> 
> How is Vicki doing, haven't seen her here for a while? I knew she was having some difficulties. I hope they worked out ok.


A kind thought about Vicki, Garett. Yes, from what I hear, she is having a really tough time, but somehow surviving. 

What exactly is a "dead life" with a barbell?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> For the dog lovers among the Shang Gang..
> http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/preview/flash/pdShell.swf?ihost=http://ak.imgag.com/imgag&brandldrPath=/product/full/el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3173936/graphic1


Cute, Kim. Sadly, the doxies would eat the cookies and go nuts with barking the minute Santa came close. Of course, a Jack Russell Terrier is so much smarter than a doxie. 

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. I see that one palm was face up on the bar and the other face down. Is this a standard procedure/grip?


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, none of the supplements I take (Vitamins B, C, D, E, et al) are banned. Would not want to give up my title.

Leading News Channel for News, Sports and Entertainment brought to you by COLD-FX


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> The tweet says you just had a bagel :lmao:


Bagels are Jewish soul food.


----------



## SINC

If any of you are looking for a different but healthy Christmas snack, think parsnips. Baby parsnips work best, but they are so easy to prepare.

These are almost addictively delicious.

Ingredients

* Whole baby parsnips
* 250ml groundnut oil for frying
* Fine sea salt

Method: How to make parsnip crisps

1. Peel the parsnips and then cut them into matchstick-sized pieces.

2. Heat the oil in a heavy-bottomed, deep frying pan until a thermometer reads 180°C or a cube of white bread dropped into the oil turns golden in a minute.

3. Carefully drop the parsnips into the fat and deep fry for 30 seconds.

4. Drain on absorbent paper, lightly season with salt and serve immediately.

They are just soooo yummy!


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> For the dog lovers among the Shang Gang..
> http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/preview/flash/pdShell.swf?ihost=http://ak.imgag.com/imgag&brandldrPath=/product/full/el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3173936/graphic1


AWWW that is too cute for words, :clap: I don't think cookies would last too long at my house.... they looked good, and i didn't have to bake them! (i would definitely have to get my share, the dogs and kitties would get the rest!! :lmao


----------



## macdoodle

Some sage holiday advice.... any holiday will do!!:lmao:


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Some sage holiday advice.... any holiday will do!!:lmao:


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If any of you are looking for a different but healthy Christmas snack, think parsnips. Baby parsnips work best, but they are so easy to prepare.
> 
> These are almost addictively delicious.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> * Whole baby parsnips
> * 250ml groundnut oil for frying
> * Fine sea salt
> 
> Method: How to make parsnip crisps
> 
> 1. Peel the parsnips and then cut them into matchstick-sized pieces.
> 
> 2. Heat the oil in a heavy-bottomed, deep frying pan until a thermometer reads 180°C or a cube of white bread dropped into the oil turns golden in a minute.
> 
> 3. Carefully drop the parsnips into the fat and deep fry for 30 seconds.
> 
> 4. Drain on absorbent paper, lightly season with salt and serve immediately.
> 
> They are just soooo yummy!


My wife makes these each year at about this time of year, and we mix them with my homemade sweet potato french fries, which are made by cutting the sweet potato in french fry size strips, coating them lightly in olive oil and baking them in the over on a cookie sheet. 

The parsnips and sw fries make a great combo.


----------



## MaxPower

Here's a question for you Alberta folks:

My wife has to travel to AB in January as part of her new position. Now us Ontario folks are not used to your sub zero temperatures. I suggested getting a really good coat for these temperatures. I just checked the temperatures for Calgary, Edmonton and Red Deer but the temps were not really that different than they are here.

So what is the average temps in January? Also, any suggestions on outerwear?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. How is Life treating you these days?

Can't be of much help with the clothing suggestions, but with Sinc, Leslie, Kim, et al in AB, they should give you some suggestions.


----------



## friend

Trying to down load MAMP and Joomla and
get it to work. Not as easy as I thought.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Warren. How is Life treating you these days?
> 
> Can't be of much help with the clothing suggestions, but with Sinc, Leslie, Kim, et al in AB, they should give you some suggestions.


Since it is clothing for a lady, I will defer to the gals to give advice. Me? I wear a horse blanket lined jean jacket with an eiderdown vest and a wool Tilley hat.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Here's a question for you Alberta folks:
> 
> My wife has to travel to AB in January as part of her new position. Now us Ontario folks are not used to your sub zero temperatures. I suggested getting a really good coat for these temperatures. I just checked the temperatures for Calgary, Edmonton and Red Deer but the temps were not really that different than they are here.
> 
> So what is the average temps in January? Also, any suggestions on outerwear?


The temps are all over the map and hard to predict here in Alberta, especially Southern Alberta. 

I just wear a medium weight jacket most of the time....dress in layers so you can add and delete as necessary. The one common thing locals say about the weather here is "If you don't like it, just wait a minute."


----------



## friend

Good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night all.


Night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it might be a good time to call it a night here in St.John's. 

May tomorrow be a gentle first day of Winter for us all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well and ready for a new chapter in your life. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Me kids had a brisk, surpricing awakening this morning.
With a firm, calm voice I woke them up saying rice within 30 min.
Then the chores was laid out for them and computer usage explained with the coming
limitations and they were told that from the start of the next semester education
will be utterly focused on. If this fails privileges will be cut and any disrespect to us as parents
will result in solely adequate care provided, i.e. food but only sufficient nutrition not tasty food,
no TV, no computers, no mobile phones, no new clothes, no bus cards so they will walk to school (25 min)

Da, the Captain, is back at the rudder.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán. Some times it takes a wee bit of tough love to steer the family vessel. 

SAP is up and running and I'm off to complete tomorrow. Bye.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don.

"Da, the Captain, is back at the rudder." Good one, Caman. Bon chance, mon ami.

"Sail on, Oh Ship of State!
Sail on, Oh Union strong and great.
Humanity with all its fears
With all the hope of future years
Is hanging breathless on thy fate." Longfellow


----------



## Dr.G.

Winter does not start until 2PM here in St.John's, so I shall create a traditional Fall breakfast, and a Winter-style lunch. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be hot regardless of when you rise to face the first day of Winter. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Marc.

I was up late finishing up some work and watching the survivor finale (I know, I know) and had a rude awakening this morning when I heard the recycling truck at 7:30. With the kids off we are taking advantage of some sleeping in. When I heard the truck I bolted up, raced out to get the recycling and garbage out. fortunately, he comes up the court later, so I made it, otherwise, I wouldn't have.

Nothing like below freezing temperatures in just your pajamas to wake you up. It's a good thing I don't sleep in the nude.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good morning Marc.
> 
> I was up late finishing up some work and watching the survivor finale (I know, I know) and had a rude awakening this morning when I heard the recycling truck at 7:30. With the kids off we are taking advantage of some sleeping in. When I heard the truck I bolted up, raced out to get the recycling and garbage out. fortunately, he comes up the court later, so I made it, otherwise, I wouldn't have.
> 
> Nothing like below freezing temperatures in just your pajamas to wake you up. It's a good thing I don't sleep in the nude.


Morning, Warren. Sounds like an interesting way to rise and face the day.

"It's a good thing I don't sleep in the nude." :lmao:

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## MaxPower

Life is good Marc. Business is steady, my wife starts her new Job Jan 4, the kids are healthy (and behaving so Santa will come). All in all I can't complain.

And yourself?


----------



## SINC

Morning again gents. All done with tomorrow's issue and ready to go.

I have an appointment at 10:00 a.m. to train a friend's son who is off to TV journalism school right after the holidays. He bought him a new 13" MacBook Pro and I've had it all weekend installing software for him, including Windows so he can access his files from his most recent course. He needs the Mac and Final Cut Pro for this course. (Man that Final Cut program is expensive.)

Then at 2:00 p.m. I meet a gal who used to be one of my publishers for a Christmas drink. She also wants to use me as a reference for a job she is applying for at the local weekly. I haven't seen her since I retired 10 years ago, so there will be a lot to catching up to do today.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Life is good Marc. Business is steady, my wife starts her new Job Jan 4, the kids are healthy (and behaving so Santa will come). All in all I can't complain.
> 
> And yourself?


Good to hear, Warren. Kids are a joy to watch at this time of year.

All goes well here. Sent in my last grades an hour ago, so now I am on holidays until Jan.4th.

Helping get things done around the house, and I am going to give my neighbor an early Christmas gift by shoveling out the driveway of her parents, who are away until tomorrow. As a single mom, she never got around to doing it for her parents, so she will be surprised when she sees it done this evening ........... Hanukkah Elves are free now to help out Santa.


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> Here's a question for you Alberta folks:
> 
> My wife has to travel to AB in January as part of her new position. Now us Ontario folks are not used to your sub zero temperatures. I suggested getting a really good coat for these temperatures. I just checked the temperatures for Calgary, Edmonton and Red Deer but the temps were not really that different than they are here.
> 
> So what is the average temps in January? Also, any suggestions on outerwear?


Packing clothes for travel to Alberta on business in winter can be a real challenge.

I like to make sure I have something wind-proof, because although the temperatures may not be all that different from Ontario, the wind can make a real difference. Doesn't matter how thick a coat is - if the wind can get through it it'll be cold. The temperature fluctuations also depend upon what part of the province she'll be travelling in. 

My preference is for leather. I have a nice full length leather coat, lined with 'thinsulate' which takes me through most weather fluctuations in Alberta without having to pack too great a variety of clothing. Under that I wear various levels of sweaters, and take off/add on as necessary. Hats and gloves of course.

I've shown up in Calgary on a business trip when it is -25°C and the temperature has been +10° when I departed 3 days later - but that's Calgary. So she needs footwear that is waterproof as well as warm, to deal with the occasional large puddles that form in Calgary during a chinook. 

Edmonton doesn't get chinooks, so your wife can just be prepared for 'cold' and 'windy' if that's her destination.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


friend said:


> Good morning me friends.
> 
> Me kids had a brisk, surpricing awakening this morning.
> With a firm, calm voice I woke them up saying rice within 30 min.
> Then the chores was laid out for them and computer usage explained with the coming
> limitations and they were told that from the start of the next semester education
> will be utterly focused on. If this fails privileges will be cut and any disrespect to us as parents
> will result in solely adequate care provided, i.e. food but only sufficient nutrition not tasty food,
> no TV, no computers, no mobile phones, no new clothes, no bus cards so they will walk to school (25 min)
> 
> Da, the Captain, is back at the rudder.


Aye Aye Captain. Good Luck with that. I have just one at home now and I can vouch that these "military rules" sound good in theory but are hard to enforce. Just don't agree to go for a walk down any long wooden boards.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Aye Aye Captain. Good Luck with that. I have just one at home now and I can vouch that these "military rules" sound good in theory but are hard to enforce. Just don't agree to go for a walk down any long wooden boards.


Morning, Kim. Will Kacey be getting her Christmas Hedgehog this year???


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Good morning Marc.
> 
> I was up late finishing up some work and watching the survivor finale (I know, I know) and had a rude awakening this morning when I heard the recycling truck at 7:30. With the kids off we are taking advantage of some sleeping in. When I heard the truck I bolted up, raced out to get the recycling and garbage out. fortunately, he comes up the court later, so I made it, otherwise, I wouldn't have.
> 
> Nothing like below freezing temperatures in just your pajamas to wake you up. It's a good thing I don't sleep in the nude.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:
I'm sure the trash/recycling collectors have seen EVERYTHING! I've been out there in my housecoat a couple of times in my life....We're all conditioned to listen for the distinct sound of those big trucks, momentarily panic while we recall whether we've put the stuff out there - then relax, fly or shrug it off to to next week.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Winter does not start until 2PM here in St.John's, so I shall create a traditional Fall breakfast, and a Winter-style lunch. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be hot regardless of when you rise to face the first day of Winter. Enjoy.


Thanks for Breakfast Marc - and I hope to be around for some winter lunch later.  HAhah! No Hedgehog....Kacey has an iPhone and a sewing machine on her wish list this year. 

We'll see if Santa brings either...might be a lump o' coalbeejacon!


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don, Kim et all, good evening Caman. Hope you all will have a great day! We're off to see the other half of the family today, then setting up the Tree and getting ready for the holidays and that mean's time to catch up on my movie watching ....


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Morning again gents. All done with tomorrow's issue and ready to go.
> 
> I have an appointment at 10:00 a.m. to train a friend's son who is off to TV journalism school right after the holidays. He bought him a new 13" MacBook Pro and I've had it all weekend installing software for him, including Windows so he can access his files from his most recent course. He needs the Mac and Final Cut Pro for this course. (Man that Final Cut program is expensive.)
> 
> Then at 2:00 p.m. I meet a gal who used to be one of my publishers for a Christmas drink. She also wants to use me as a reference for a job she is applying for at the local weekly. I haven't seen her since I retired 10 years ago, so there will be a lot to catching up to do today.


Hey Don - I'd like to learn how to use Final Cut Pro too someday - How much are the tutorials???

Off to check out SAP soon......


----------



## KC4

Hey Elaine - Nice to see you in the Shang...

How are your Holiday plans going? Having a gathering at your home this year?

I'm having a bunch over here - This year's Christmas theme is "A Cajun Christmas" ..
after all, Cajuns are just displaced Canadians, right?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, Don, Kim et all, good evening Caman. Hope you all will have a great day! We're off to see the other half of the family today, then setting up the Tree and getting ready for the holidays and that mean's time to catch up on my movie watching ....


Rp - Have a good visit - Do you have a real tree or a fake tree? 

I have a fake tree, named "Slim" . He's 9.5 feet tall and only about 3.5 feet across at the base. I'm a "Lergic" with real trees.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, I have a couple of fake ones .... I'm not sure I like the mess of the real ones. My fav is a small one that has fib-optics and changes colour on a continuous cycle. So that one will be the one going up. Last year I have the big one up, and as my wife likes colour, my front room looked like the Griswalds........... we'll tone it down this year I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks for Breakfast Marc - and I hope to be around for some winter lunch later.  HAhah! No Hedgehog....Kacey has an iPhone and a sewing machine on her wish list this year.
> 
> We'll see if Santa brings either...might be a lump o' coalbeejacon!


No Christmas Hedgehog??? :-( Might a pair of Christmas Doxies ease her pain???


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, Don, Kim et all, good evening Caman. Hope you all will have a great day! We're off to see the other half of the family today, then setting up the Tree and getting ready for the holidays and that mean's time to catch up on my movie watching ....


Morning, Rp. Sounds like a full day. It sure beats doing a lit review. :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> No Christmas Hedgehog??? :-( Might a pair of Christmas Doxies ease her pain???


OH No - as soon as she sees these....I'm DONE fer!  One and a spare. When one long just ain't enough to go 'round.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> OH No - as soon as she sees these....I'm DONE fer!  One and a spare. When one long just ain't enough to go 'round.


Good one, Kim. :lmao:

Well, we do have last year's model still in stock .......... and at a reduced price. Interested???


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Sounds like a full day. It sure beats doing a lit review. :lmao:


Marc, how could anything possibly beat a Lit Review, now really! Nothing like cataloguing 90 books and rolling that into something you would actually want to read. I've heard some people actually sit around with their families at this time of year, eating turkey dinners, drinking, giving gifts and have a whale of a time [ or wail of a time if you have young kids ] I'm sure these are just urban legends....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, how could anything possibly beat a Lit Review, now really! Nothing like cataloguing 90 books and rolling that into something you would actually want to read. I've heard some people actually sit around with their families at this time of year, eating turkey dinners, drinking, giving gifts and have a whale of a time [ or wail of a time if you have young kids ] I'm sure these are just urban legends....


True, on Christmas eve, we sit around the woodstove and read Freire's "Twas the night before Christmas". I like the part where he writes,

"Education either functions as an instrument which is used to facilitate integration of the younger generation at Christmas into the logic of the present system and bring about conformity or it becomes the practice of freedom, the means by which men and women deal critically and creatively with reality and discover how to participate in the transformation of their world, while still trying to believe in the Spirit of Santa Claus."


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> Packing clothes for travel to Alberta on business in winter can be a real challenge.
> 
> I like to make sure I have something wind-proof, because although the temperatures may not be all that different from Ontario, the wind can make a real difference. Doesn't matter how thick a coat is - if the wind can get through it it'll be cold. The temperature fluctuations also depend upon what part of the province she'll be travelling in.
> 
> My preference is for leather. I have a nice full length leather coat, lined with 'thinsulate' which takes me through most weather fluctuations in Alberta without having to pack too great a variety of clothing. Under that I wear various levels of sweaters, and take off/add on as necessary. Hats and gloves of course.
> 
> I've shown up in Calgary on a business trip when it is -25°C and the temperature has been +10° when I departed 3 days later - but that's Calgary. So she needs footwear that is waterproof as well as warm, to deal with the occasional large puddles that form in Calgary during a chinook.
> 
> Edmonton doesn't get chinooks, so your wife can just be prepared for 'cold' and 'windy' if that's her destination.


Thanks for the info. I'll pass it along.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Hey Don - I'd like to learn how to use Final Cut Pro too someday - How much are the tutorials???
> 
> Off to check out SAP soon......


I used to edit video in Adobe Premier, until FCP came along. I used that for a while (*cough* gray market version *cough*) and got pretty good at it. It's really not a hard program to figure out. I switched over to iMovie and because I was so used to a professional suite, I couldn't get my head around the simplicity of iMovie. I've since figured out iMovie and use that exclusively now since it has fewer hiccups than FCP.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Busy here this Solstice day.


Yes, it starts in about two hours. We are getting ready around the site of the Solstice Stones. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> I used to edit video in Adobe Premier, until FCP came along. I used that for a while (*cough* gray market version *cough*) and got pretty good at it. It's really not a hard program to figure out. I switched over to iMovie and because I was so used to a professional suite, I couldn't get my head around the simplicity of iMovie. I've since figured out iMovie and use that exclusively now since it has fewer hiccups than FCP.


Ohhh...Great to Know Warren....Especially since I already have iMovie....
Plus I am struggling as it is just to learn the Adobe Photoshop, In Design and Illustrator. Maybe I should get a better handle of those three before I venture forth and try to learn yet another....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> True, on Christmas eve, we sit around the woodstove and read Freire's "Twas the night before Christmas". I like the part where he writes,
> "


Yes that is one of my favs. I also like" But what of Christmas, to be Christmas is to be not Christmas, but to be not Christmas is to be Christmas, but that is of the purpose of our ontological extremes. We must say the word to be the world, and what of the oppressors .......


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> True, on Christmas eve, we sit around the woodstove and read Freire's "Twas the night before Christmas". I like the part where he writes,
> 
> "Education either functions as an instrument which is used to facilitate integration of the younger generation at Christmas into the logic of the present system and bring about conformity or it becomes the practice of freedom, the means by which men and women deal critically and creatively with reality and discover how to participate in the transformation of their world, while still trying to believe in the Spirit of Santa Claus."





Rps said:


> Yes that is one of my favs. I also like" But what of Christmas, to be Christmas is to be not Christmas, but to be not Christmas is to be Christmas, but that is of the purpose of our ontological extremes. We must say the word to be the world, and what of the oppressors .......


.......

Goes to get the Bailey's for the coffee....


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> Hey Elaine - Nice to see you in the Shang...
> 
> How are your Holiday plans going? Having a gathering at your home this year?
> 
> I'm having a bunch over here - This year's Christmas theme is "A Cajun Christmas" ..
> after all, Cajuns are just displaced Canadians, right?


Thanks, Kim. I read the Shang occasionally but it's just too much to try to keep up sometimes. Work keeps me busy.

Our daughter is home for the holidays from University, but the rest of the extended family are all doing other things this year, so this year will be just a very small gathering. We had a bit of an early Christmas yesterday with some of them though before they head of to other parts.

Hope everyone has a lovely winter solstice - may all your days be brightening.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> I'm sure the trash/recycling collectors have seen EVERYTHING!


They have indeed.
I asked one of them a few years back and he said: If you only knew.
One of the worst times was when we opened a rubbish room in an apartment block 
and found half a moose. Sez he, blood everywhere, buckets of it.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it starts in about two hours. We are getting ready around the site of the Solstice Stones. Paix, mon ami.


Isn't that Mick Jagger to the right 
and all the rest of the auld lads in The Rolling Stonehenge?


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> I used to edit video in Adobe Premier, until FCP came along. I used that for a while (*cough* gray market version *cough*) and got pretty good at it. It's really not a hard program to figure out. I switched over to iMovie and because I was so used to a professional suite, I couldn't get my head around the simplicity of iMovie. I've since figured out iMovie and use that exclusively now since it has fewer hiccups than FCP.


Is it possible to use iMove to make a YouTube video to a 
professional standard? I need to make a few videos to promote my music,
but as it goes finances are pretty tight at the moment due to the cost of 
the recording of the present album.
Which do you prefer? iMovie HD or iMovie 8?


----------



## MLeh

Recycling day here too. Thanks for the reminder. (It's just barely 8 am here right now). We're on the early part of their route, so I just threw a long waterproof coat on over my housecoat, traded in my sheepskin slippers for a pair of Birkenstocks, and rolled the bin out to the street. (it's raining and about +6°C right now)


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Ohhh...Great to Know Warren....Especially since I already have iMovie....
> Plus I am struggling as it is just to learn the Adobe Photoshop, In Design and Illustrator. Maybe I should get a better handle of those three before I venture forth and try to learn yet another....


If you need any tips, please let me know. I use Photoshop, and Illustrator quite a bit and even though I'm self taught, I've got a pretty good handle on them.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> If you need any tips, please let me know. I use Photoshop, and Illustrator quite a bit and even though I'm self taught, I've got a pretty good handle on them.


OHHH , THank you Thank You Thank you.... I will probably take you up on that offer..

I've found that I have been doing things the long-hard way with most projects and have to relearn my strategies.... I still arrive sort-of and eventuall, at my destination....but I was taking the walk-on-my-lips-over-broken-glass-long-uphill-path to get there. :yikes:


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> Is it possible to use iMove to make a YouTube video to a
> professional standard? I need to make a few videos to promote my music,
> but as it goes finances are pretty tight at the moment due to the cost of
> the recording of the present album.
> Which do you prefer? iMovie HD or iMovie 8?


I don't use iMove all that much any more and the MiniDV tapes are piling up. I really should get into it a bit more. It is possible to export "iMovies" to YouTube. If memory serves, you can export them for web and then upload them to YouTube.

As far as iMovie 8 or HD, I'm still on 7 so I really have no opinion to that question. But I am always partial to the latest and greatest of whatever it is....

Since you're a musician, Check out The Change in Farming. My best friend is a composer in Toronto and composed this piece and has won several awards for it including in 1999, the Prix Italia for Best Cultural Radio Documentary of the Year and the Premios Ondas International Radio award in Spain.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> The temps are all over the map and hard to predict here in Alberta, especially Southern Alberta.
> 
> I just wear a medium weight jacket most of the time....dress in layers so you can add and delete as necessary. The one common thing locals say about the weather here is "If you don't like it, just wait a minute."


This is about the best advice, I would recommend good lined gloves and a toque- like hat, if it gets cold. you may not notice it right away as you do in the east, but fingers and ears (noses too) can freeze very quickly without notice... our air is very dry, so you can 'freeze dry' pretty fast!


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Hey Elaine - Nice to see you in the Shang...
> 
> How are your Holiday plans going? Having a gathering at your home this year?
> 
> I'm having a bunch over here - This year's Christmas theme is "A Cajun Christmas" ..
> after all, Cajuns are just displaced Canadians, right?


You are so right, the history of how the 'Acadian's' (N.B. /N.S) became 'Cajuns is very interesting, I have met folks from Louisiana who have mentioned their 'Canadian' heritage.... I have also met a lady from Boston who claimed the Bluenose sitting in the Halifax pier was an american ship.... (had to dig out a dime and ask her why then was it on our money... eh?) :lmao:


----------



## friend

Good night gang.
Time for the sack.
See ye tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Good night Caman, happy dreams of the future!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Leslie. How are you today?


----------



## KC4

G'Night Caman...sleep well.


There are GIANT, thankfully fluffy snowflakes falling here in Calgary. Looks positively Christmas-card like. 

OK OK OK - despite me dissing Winter in the Solstice thread, I have to admit - THIS Christmasy look was sorely missed while in Texas.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> G'Night Caman...sleep well.
> 
> 
> There are GIANT, thankfully fluffy snowflakes falling here in Calgary. Looks positively Christmas-card like.
> 
> OK OK OK - despite me dissing Winter in the Solstice thread, I have to admit - THIS Christmasy look was sorely missed while in Texas.


Enjoy it while you can, Kim. We are once again guaranteed a white Christmas here in St.John's. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> OK OK OK - despite me dissing Winter in the Solstice thread, I have to admit - THIS Christmasy look was sorely missed while in Texas.


B U L L F E A T H E R S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can see nothing wrong with Santa driving his big red seadoo and landing on a warm and sunny beach .... with me in a beach house looking out upon the hot sand when its 86 F degrees outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> B U L L F E A T H E R S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can see nothing wrong with Santa driving his big red seadoo and landing on a warm and sunny beach .... with me in a beach house looking out upon the hot sand when its 86 F degrees outside.


Evening, Rp. I forget what 86F feels like anymore. This was typical for an early June day in Georgia .............. and it would last until mid-Sept. Then, Fall would hit and the temps would dip down into the 50s by this time of the year, and even get a bit of snow in Jan. or Feb. In my five years in Georgia, I saw 5 inches of snow. Here in St.John's, we can get than in one to two hours.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, been a good day, got to spend time with my niece and nephew, one in 2nd year at U of T, the other going to university in sept. I don't get to see much of them so it was nice to spend some actual quality time. We had lunch at one of my favorite restaurants and everyone had a great time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear of your "quality time", Rp. 

I think back to my first year in university. Seems like a lifetime ago. I was sure I would never be able to get through, be it because of academics or finances. Somehow, I paid my way through nearly 11 years of university with only a $5600 student loan, and made Dean's List every semester I was ever in University.

I took my Ph.D. back to my old high school to show my high school guidance counsellor, in that she told me I would not amount to much in college or university, and I should take up a trade instead. I would most likely have made more money being a plumber or electrician, but I would not have been as happy. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

The lights are starting to flicker, due to the heavy winds (110km/h winds are forecast for tonight). So, I best turn off my computer and model. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope that this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, hang on tight in those kind of winds.


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm BAAACK ready to torture you guys again!

So how's everybody here? I read only a few pages here and it sure is difficult to keep up with the shang's news! Sounds like everybody is doing well including Jeanne. 

It will be a green Xmas here - not a spot of snow! nada, zilch, zero! Above 0C all week.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> The lights are starting to flicker, due to the heavy winds (110km/h winds are forecast for tonight). So, I best turn off my computer and *model*. Paix, mes amis.


Woot! You have an electric model? Does Mrs. G know about this?????


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> The lights are starting to flicker, due to the heavy winds (110km/h winds are forecast for tonight). So, I best turn off my computer and model. Paix, mes amis.





KC4 said:


> Woot! You have an electric model? Does Mrs. G know about this?????


hahaha! My imagination is running rampant! I think he's modeling and gyrating in front of his wife! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good morning, day, night and/or Solstice!


Same to you Garett...You hanging up your barbells for the night?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

MazterCBlazter said:


> Busy with other things today, hope to get in a dance or two with them before Christmas.


:clap:Just make sure they don't _step_ on your toes.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening Garett and Kim, how are you folks tonight? Are you all ready for Xmas?

I'm not ready! :yikes: But I'm not worried as many of the department stores are open all day till Xmas! Whew.


----------



## KC4

After my third eggnog, I have decidededly determinated that I am COMPLETELY preparated for KissMoose. 
.
.
.
.
In the Christmas Spirit of full misclosure, I should tell my husband I _accidentally_ kissed an ungulate. XX)Just don't tell Mrs. Moose. 
.
.
.
.
That would be a moostake.


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> hahaha! My imagination is running rampant! I think he's modeling and gyrating in front of his wife! :lmao::lmao:


:lmao::clap:


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> After my third eggnog, I have decidededly determinated that I am COMPLETELY preparated for KissMoose.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> In the Christmas Spirit of full misclosure, I should tell my husband I _accidentally_ kissed an ungulate. XX)Just don't tell Mrs. Moose.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> That would be a moostake.


:lmao:


----------



## friend

Good morning Gang.
Aiofe off to last day in playscholl.
I'm having a coffee and reading your posts from yesterday.
It a nice treat in the morning.
I'm off to thge studio in an hour for some music making.
Then we will get the house ready for Christmas and a bit of relaxing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, hope you have a great day at the studio.

We're under a heavy snowfall warning after getting 15 cm yesterday, we are to get about the same amount today. Streets are crappy to drive on.

SAP done, but tomorrow awaits. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Don. I'll make some fresh coffee and some breakfast if anyone wants something to get them started. I was outside cleaning up some of the small branches that broke off overnight. The 110km/h winds overnight have died down to about 80km/h and there is a light rain falling. Have to watch out that the doxies don't become airborne.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, on my way for my morning walk -16 outside. Don I loved the jokes in SAP this morning.

Marc, is it always so windy in St. John's? You seem to be hit almost every week since October.

Good afternoon Caman, hope your day is going well.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, on my way for my morning walk -16 outside. Don I loved the jokes in SAP this morning.
> 
> Marc, is it always so windy in St. John's? You seem to be hit almost every week since October.
> 
> Good afternoon Caman, hope your day is going well.


Morning, Rp. Enjoy your walk. 

Yes, St.John's is one of the windiest major cities in Canada. It is because we are stuck out into the Atlantic Ocean so much. The only advantage of this wind is that smog and air pollution are very rare here, and only happens on hot days in July when the air pollution for the GTA makes it way to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Garett. I love the Muppets. Always felt that it was written on two levels, one for children and one for adults.


----------



## SINC

Morning again all, back for a coffee. Glad you got a giggle from those jokes this morning Rp. The particular reader that sent them in is a regular with a good eye for a smile.

Last two things left to do before Christmas to accomplish today. Buy beer, get haircut.

Then tomorrow is the former newspaper boys Christmas drink at "The Rink" which is curler Randy Ferbey's new pub here in the city and finally Christmas Eve afternoon with all the patrons and the owners of The Local where Pat and I (husband of co-owner Linda) have too many eggnogs and too much fun. 

By the way if anyone wants to put a free Christmas greeting on SAP, be my guest. I would be happy to put something up for distant friends and relatives. mybirdie at telus.net


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc, Caman,Rp, et al.

Thanks for the brekkie Marc. As usual they hit the mark-especially the caffeine hit.

Hi Marc, did you have some good times 'modelling' last night? 

Hey Rp, did you get your thesis started yet?

Hi Caman, I hear you are getting walloped with snow!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Gang...
Wow... My head hurts...and why does my mouth taste like swamp grass????tptptptptptptptptptptptp

.
.
.
.JUst kidding gang....Thanks for Breakfast Marc...

It is snowing here too - hubby out taking the first layer of snow away. So far it's light fluffy snow. We have a 10 ft tall snow globe in our front yard that seems to be attracting a lot of visits from the neighborhood kids. 

Have a good walk RP - we went for a walk last night - it's just like a Christmas card out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Sharon and Kim.

The model fixed the modem in the morning.


----------



## macdoodle

Good Morning All! 
Everyone is in a festive mood it seems and that is great to see! :clap:

The light dusting of snow we had last night made the backyard into a 'Christmas Card' here too!! It's very peaceful and lovely to see... 

I will take my morning cuppa Marc, and just sit a few moments at the window to enjoy for a few moments before the 'baking begins' :lmao:

Have one for me .. those of you who are out and about, but take care driving, I hear the roads are not up to snuff yet today!! 

Have a good one!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. I am dreaming of a green Christmas. With +4C temps and some light rain falling, the snow is slowing melting away. In my 33 years here in St. John's, we have only had two green Christmas days, and one of them was ruined by a snow storm that began at about 6PM on Christmas day and lasted until about 11PM on Boxing Day, dumping about 50cm of snow on St.John's. We shall see.

Yes, drive carefully and defensively, since one never knows if the other person has been drinking or is on their cell phone.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, drive carefully and defensively, since one never knows if the other person has been drinking or is on their cell phone.


These days I think the cell phone is a greater threat.... and since everyone seems to have one, my prayer is that they are not being irresponsible ... what happened to calling from a service station? 

(Can't wait until everyone gets a handle on mental telepathy!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> These days I think the cell phone is a greater threat.... and since everyone seems to have one, my prayer is that they are not being irresponsible ... what happened to calling from a service station?
> 
> (Can't wait until everyone gets a handle on mental telepathy!!


I don't own a cell phone and I would never call or text if I had one. Still, I watch out for those who do and are oblivious to other drivers or when I am walking.


----------



## SINC

For the recipe fiends, here is the best whipped shortbread recipe ever and anyone can make it. I learned it from my Mom way back when.

Ingredients:

1 cup butter (at room temperature)
3 cups flour
1 cup icing sugar

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

In a mixer, mix butter until soft and well blended. Add flour, a cup at a time while mixer is running until blended. Then add icing sugar and allow it to mix for 10 full minutes to whip thoroughly. 

Drop heaping tablespoon size globs on to a cookie sheet and bake for 17 minutes at 350.

(As an option you can add sprinkles to the top of each cookie before baking.)

Best shortbread you ever tasted!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife is going to make shortbread tonight with a recipe from her mom. Moms are great to pass on their prize recipes. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Woot! Another recipe for the collection..Thanks


----------



## friend

Godd afternoon all.

Back from the studio.
Recordings went well.

Sharon: More then we deserve. XX)
Kim: How do you know what swamp grass tastes like? 
Don: Sounds yummy. I will definitely try that recipe with the kids. Thanks.
Marc, Leslie: Don't like them either. I just have one to use as a modem for my Mac
and so that I can be contacted if there is anything with the kids.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Do you get a break this Christmas season?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. Do you get a break this Christmas season?


What's a break.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon, no I haven't started it yet. I'm doing my Lit Review and then flowing it. I'm hoping to have it completed by March 2011.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> What's a break.


Yes, I remember being a single parent of a disabled 7 year old daughter and a 4 year old son. You have a far more difficult task on your hands these days. Back then, it was get Shaina off to school on the disability bus, get Stephen off to preschool, and then go to work. Coming home it was all in reverse. Never had much of a break back then, which is why I tell people that when Deborah came into my life, it was the best thing that ever happened to me. 

Bon chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Sharon, no I haven't started it yet. I'm doing my Lit Review and then flowing it. I'm hoping to have it completed by March 2011.


Do you have to take comprehensive exams for this masters program, Rp? An oral defence of the proposal and then of the final thesis?


----------



## macdoodle

I know you are all into the seasonal spirit, and maybe you may not care for this artist, but this is a wonderful piece of music, sung by the most unlikely.... and I like to play it this time of year, it brings back a lot of good memories for me.... i usually play Nat King Cole's version, but found this on a tape I bought, not sure it would be any good, but curious.... 
I was delighted with what I heard.... was playing it today, and thought if I could find it, I would share it... (sorry it is not a christmasy song)

Hope you are as pleasantly surprised as was I, 10 years ago.... 



YouTube - Willie Nelson Vid Vote 2 - Stardust


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sharon. I like some of Willie Nelson's songs over the years. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Do you have to take comprehensive exams for this masters program, Rp? An oral defence of the proposal and then of the final thesis?


Hi Marc, no not with this one. I am required to:

a. develop a learning plan for myself, evaluate it upon completion of the programme
b. write my Lit Review
c. write a Lit Review and take an oral exam or
d. write a lit review and write a thesis
e. develop and supply a portfolio of my practice for review

Looks easy enough ................ fortunately I have a number of lesson plans and product I have developed over my practice that I can supply, plus any new material.

My thesis will be on using Freirean methodology and integrating communities of practice and other non-directed problem solving techniques to augment advanced LINC levels in ESL instruction, as well as effecting cultural and social change within my student community [ thus the Freirean approach ] I am essentially developing LINC material which [ when you substitute literacy for ESL ] provides student centered approach to recognise and identify barriers to their "needs' and create action plans [ praxis ] to change while enhancing their English language skills.

Based on my discussions with my AA it seems to have continuing possibilities if I choose to go that way ... I'm thinking I'd be too old for the Doc title .... but first things first, I will be happy with my Masters, and will see what happens from that.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, no not with this one. I am required to:
> 
> a. develop a learning plan for myself, evaluate it upon completion of the programme
> b. write my Lit Review
> c. write a Lit Review and take an oral exam or
> d. write a lit review and write a thesis
> e. develop and supply a portfolio of my practice for review
> 
> Looks easy enough ................ fortunately I have a number of lesson plans and product I have developed over my practice that I can supply, plus any new material.
> 
> My thesis will be on using Freirean methodology and integrating communities of practice and other non-directed problem solving techniques to augment advanced LINC levels in ESL instruction, as well as effecting cultural and social change within my student community [ thus the Freirean approach ] I am essentially developing LINC material which [ when you substitute literacy for ESL ] provides student centered approach to recognise and identify barriers to their "needs' and create action plans [ praxis ] to change while enhancing their English language skills.
> 
> Based on my discussions with my AA it seems to have continuing possibilities if I choose to go that way ... I'm thinking I'd be too old for the Doc title .... but first things first, I will be happy with my Masters, and will see what happens from that.


Sounds like an interesting program, Rp. I have offered to provide some language instruction for new Canadians at the Association for New Canadians here in St.John's. Association for New Canadians: Newfoundland And Labrador

If I can be of any help with your program, let me know. 

And remember, you are never to old to believe in Santa Claus ............ or to start a doctoral program. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> 3 daze 2 Xmas


Very true, G-man. Hanukkah Harry has offered Santa some help in delivering the packages this year.


----------



## friend

I feel a bit low.
The kids have been nice, so no bother there like.

It could be the recording.
Sometimes I feel sick and nauseous after
and sometimes even sad and down.
It is really tough to sing if you want to say something, 
express the true meaning of the words and move people.

I was asked takes to record music and I said 60-120 hours.
-That's not bad for an album.
-No, per song and sometimes more.
The woman was stunned and even more so when I said that in addition
there is writing the music, lyrics arranging the music, mixing the album and doing the mastering.
People doesn't really know how much work there is involved.
And me, a lot of it makes me physically sick, but what the heck.
The show must go on.


----------



## Cameo

Hullo all!!!!

Well - I have had two very good days. I also have HEAT!!!!!!

Well, I was in the drive through yesterday at a different Timmies and when I got to the window I was told that the fellow in front of me wished me a Merry Christmas and he had paid for my tea

A few days ago while I was in line at Timmies, an older gent with a walker was having difficulty getting in the door. So I left my place in line and held the door open.
I went to the end of the line, as I wouldn't bud back in of course, and the fellow who came in after the older gent, asked me if that was a "random act of kindness". I told him I never thought about it. But I like the whole idea.

My tree is finally decorated. Work is going well. I am NO where near ready for christmas - I am hoping that I get to spend some time on the computer tomorrow as it is a homemade christmas.

Seems like you all are doing well, that is good. I am going to try that shortbread recipe too.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, I am so glad to hear that you have heat. I was pretty worried about that to be honest.

A very Merry Christmas to you and yours and may you have nothing but sunshine and success in your life in 2010. 

And lots of heat too!


----------



## SINC

I got this in my e-mail today by mistake.

It certainly was meant for the ladies of The Shang:


----------



## macdoodle

Cameo said:


> Hullo all!!!!
> 
> Well - I have had two very good days. I also have HEAT!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I was in the drive through yesterday at a different Timmies and when I got to the window I was told that the fellow in front of me wished me a Merry Christmas and he had paid for my tea
> 
> A few days ago while I was in line at Timmies, an older gent with a walker was having difficulty getting in the door. So I left my place in line and held the door open.
> I went to the end of the line, as I wouldn't bud back in of course, and the fellow who came in after the older gent, asked me if that was a "random act of kindness". I told him I never thought about it. But I like the whole idea.
> 
> My tree is finally decorated. Work is going well. I am NO where near ready for christmas - I am hoping that I get to spend some time on the computer tomorrow as it is a homemade christmas.
> 
> Seems like you all are doing well, that is good. I am going to try that shortbread recipe too.


Glad you have heat Jeanne, I was a bit fearful for you too, I loved your story about the RAOK... it is something many of us do without thinking, and in some way the universe makes sure it is acknowledged.... 

Keeping you and your family in my prayers, and wishing you all the best in the brand new shiny year.....


----------



## Cameo

Thanks!

You know? I enjoy having you all in my life. I feel good about sharing my "victories" with you all and although I often feel quilty about my posts that aren't quite so upbeat, ( I hate feeling like I am whining, but it would be a lie to say things were good when they just aren't), it is fun sharing the good stuff. I enjoy hearing about your lives.

I shall say goodnight though and will talk to you all tomorrow.

Cheers

Jeanne


----------



## friend

Good night my friends.
Fell asleep on the sofa again,
so now its of to the bed.
Until tomorrow then.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I feel a bit low.
> The kids have been nice, so no bother there like.
> 
> It could be the recording.
> Sometimes I feel sick and nauseous after
> and sometimes even sad and down.
> It is really tough to sing if you want to say something,
> express the true meaning of the words and move people.
> 
> I was asked takes to record music and I said 60-120 hours.
> -That's not bad for an album.
> -No, per song and sometimes more.
> The woman was stunned and even more so when I said that in addition
> there is writing the music, lyrics arranging the music, mixing the album and doing the mastering.
> People doesn't really know how much work there is involved.
> And me, a lot of it makes me physically sick, but what the heck.
> The show must go on.


Sorry to hear of your blue mood, Caman. No, those of us on the other end of the recording industry have no idea of all the work that goes into creating and making the final song/album. Hang in there, my friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hullo all!!!!
> 
> Well - I have had two very good days. I also have HEAT!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I was in the drive through yesterday at a different Timmies and when I got to the window I was told that the fellow in front of me wished me a Merry Christmas and he had paid for my tea
> 
> A few days ago while I was in line at Timmies, an older gent with a walker was having difficulty getting in the door. So I left my place in line and held the door open.
> I went to the end of the line, as I wouldn't bud back in of course, and the fellow who came in after the older gent, asked me if that was a "random act of kindness". I told him I never thought about it. But I like the whole idea.
> 
> My tree is finally decorated. Work is going well. I am NO where near ready for christmas - I am hoping that I get to spend some time on the computer tomorrow as it is a homemade christmas.
> 
> Seems like you all are doing well, that is good. I am going to try that shortbread recipe too.



Kudos, Jeanne. See, good Karma is coming your way. Have faith, mon amie.

We just finished decorating our tree as well. It is a real tree, grown here in NL, and it looks grand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You know? I enjoy having you all in my life. I feel good about sharing my "victories" with you all and although I often feel quilty about my posts that aren't quite so upbeat, ( I hate feeling like I am whining, but it would be a lie to say things were good when they just aren't), it is fun sharing the good stuff. I enjoy hearing about your lives.
> 
> I shall say goodnight though and will talk to you all tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jeanne


Good night, Jeanne. We also enjoy having you as part of our lives as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is a good time to call it a night here as well. Paix, mes amis. Speak with you all tomorrow.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

I hope to be here tomorrow but will be at mom's and never have any idea what condition her computer is in ... i.e. whether it's crawling with viruses that won't let me sign in to anything ... so in case I can't make it, let me wish everybody a wonderful Christmas (or whatever holiday you happen to be celebrating!) and all the best in the new year!


----------



## macdoodle

ComputerIdiot said:


> I hope to be here tomorrow but will be at mom's and never have any idea what condition her computer is in ... i.e. whether it's crawling with viruses that won't let me sign in to anything ... so in case I can't make it, let me wish everybody a wonderful Christmas (or whatever holiday you happen to be celebrating!) and all the best in the new year!


Wishing you also the very best, drive safely, and enjoy your holiday feast!! :clap:


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> I feel a bit low.
> The kids have been nice, so no bother there like.
> 
> It could be the recording.
> Sometimes I feel sick and nauseous after
> and sometimes even sad and down.
> It is really tough to sing if you want to say something,
> express the true meaning of the words and move people.
> 
> I was asked takes to record music and I said 60-120 hours.
> -That's not bad for an album.
> -No, per song and sometimes more.
> The woman was stunned and even more so when I said that in addition
> there is writing the music, lyrics arranging the music, mixing the album and doing the mastering.
> People doesn't really know how much work there is involved.
> And me, a lot of it makes me physically sick, but what the heck.
> The show must go on.


In addition there is finding the studio, reserving the time(s), finding any support musicians, getting them up to speed on the music, making sure everybody involved can make the studio time slots, running the ropes of obtaining necessary rights and signatures, applying for your own material copyrighting and other protections, design of the packaging and contents (including applying for bar code numbers) , going to press/printing/copying (after you have decided your run numbers) and don't forget marketing and shipping. And that's all if it goes smoothly...and it rarely does.

It's understandable why this can get a body down, both physically and mentally. Hang in there Caman - It will be sooo worth it when you get it all done.


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Hullo all!!!!
> 
> Well - I have had two very good days. I also have HEAT!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I was in the drive through yesterday at a different Timmies and when I got to the window I was told that the fellow in front of me wished me a Merry Christmas and he had paid for my tea
> 
> A few days ago while I was in line at Timmies, an older gent with a walker was having difficulty getting in the door. So I left my place in line and held the door open.
> I went to the end of the line, as I wouldn't bud back in of course, and the fellow who came in after the older gent, asked me if that was a "random act of kindness". I told him I never thought about it. But I like the whole idea.
> 
> My tree is finally decorated. Work is going well. I am NO where near ready for christmas - I am hoping that I get to spend some time on the computer tomorrow as it is a homemade christmas.
> 
> Seems like you all are doing well, that is good. I am going to try that shortbread recipe too.


Great to hear the HEAT is on! Woot! 

I've had my coffees paid for a few times by strangers at Tim Hortons too. Isn't that a great surprise? I typically respond by paying for the order the next person in line after me...Kacey and I will occasionally start it ourselves....maybe tomorrow we'll go to Timmy's again. It works best at the drive through. By the time they realize their order has been paid for, we're long gone and out of sight. 

I'm not a frequent Starbucks customer. I wonder if this sort of thing happens there too...or at Second Cup?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.
We have had more snow and more to come.
I'm listening to RTÈ radio and the temp. is dropping down towards -7
and road conditions are bad.
This is not usual for Ireland and the lowest temp. for the last 10 years.
Feeling better today.

Marc and Kim: Thanks for your support.
I might have a "preview" of The Wedding Song soon 
Mona: Merry Christmas and good luck with your mom's computer repairs.
Garret: I'm sure if I was less pink, but had a bit more nice colour on me, my music would
have a better groove. I don't know if it's genetic or culture related but black musician
do get it much hotter and groovier. I do envy them. God must have blessed them with this, 
so they can stand living with the pink ones.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Get a tan?


Too pink, wont stick.
I'm growing a beard and long hair.
Going for the early David Gilmore look, it might work.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, hot tea and coffee are on for all and our famous Over the Hump Day special buffet is set out for all to enjoy.

I've been up for two hours and finished up all my work for today and tomorrow. I am thinking about taking Christmas and Boxing Day off. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. "Marc and Kim: Thanks for your support.
I might have a "preview" of The Wedding Song soon." We shall await this "preview". As for "support", that is what the Shang Family is known for here in ehMacLand. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, hot tea and coffee are on for all and our famous Over the Hump Day special buffet is set out for all to enjoy.
> 
> I've been up for two hours and finished up all my work for today and tomorrow. I am thinking about taking Christmas and Boxing Day off. We shall see.


Thanks for making breakfast this morning, Don. I was busy getting all of the recycling ready for pickup. He is coming early this morning. 

How are you feeling these days re your hip and back?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, my back has actually been pretty good thanks. My hip is another matter. As long as I walk at a leisurely pace and not too far, it is fine. But if I do a trip around a mall with Ann, I am in great pain unless I stop and rest frequently most times. I do have the odd day that I can go for a couple of hours pain free. I try to remember to carry my cane which I keep in the car when I go to a mall, but I often forget to take it along. You can bet the day I remember to take it is always the day I don't need it, or it sure does seem that way to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear this, Don. My knees were really hurting after all the snow shoveling last week, and someone suggested I try one Aleve a day. It seemed to have worked wonders on my chronic pain. It is over the counter and seems to work. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, my back has actually been pretty good thanks. My hip is another matter. As long as I walk at a leisurely pace and not too far, it is fine. But if I do a trip around a mall with Ann, I am in great pain unless I stop and rest frequently most times. I do have the odd day that I can go for a couple of hours pain free. I try to remember to carry my cane which I keep in the car when I go to a mall, but I often forget to take it along. You can bet the day I remember to take it is always the day I don't need it, or it sure does seem that way to me.


Sorry to hear that Don.
You might know this, but still, use the cane on your good side 
and it will support you better and be easier on your back.
A physiotherapist told me that people often do this mistake.
I have tried it myself and she was right,
much better and more provides a more stabile walk.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, my back has actually been pretty good thanks. My hip is another matter. As long as I walk at a leisurely pace and not too far, it is fine. But if I do a trip around a mall with Ann, I am in great pain unless I stop and rest frequently most times. I do have the odd day that I can go for a couple of hours pain free. I try to remember to carry my cane which I keep in the car when I go to a mall, but I often forget to take it along. You can bet the day I remember to take it is always the day I don't need it, or it sure does seem that way to me.


Just remember to use the cane on the _opposite_ side where your pain is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. How are you this fine day? Any less stressed? Hopefully, the children are feeling well and not sick, which helps lessen the level of stress. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All!! 
Thanks for the breakfast this morning Don... hot and delicious for sure!!

As for the chronic pain, get some MSM start with about 2tabs in the Am and 2 around noon, but before 3 (it gives you energy and if you take them too late in the day you are awake all night.... because it is natural to your system, you must take it every day, it leaves your body in 12 hours, unlike most drugs that 'collect' and then cause problems... it is inexpensive and available at Walmart among other places... (drugstores) in a few weeks you will be amazed at how chronically 'good' you feel.... 

It is non addictive and does take a bit of time to' kick in' but it is well worth it, when I told my DR I was taking it, he told me to double the dose for a week or 2.... he supported mt 'drug? of choice' Most won't ...they give you something else that bind you up, cloggs you up, throws you up, or sits you down to sleep any old time it wants! :lmao:

Have a great day all, get that last minute shopping out of the way, it will make tomorrow seem like a day off.....


----------



## macdoodle

This is just adorable, shows how well animals can interact..... 



+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. I take MSM which comes with my glucosamine and chondroitin tabs. It is for the arthritic knees I have, and it seems to work a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Peace, Love and Harmony" to you as well, Leslie. What a beautiful clip. Love Old Satchmo.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. I take MSM which comes with my glucosamine and chondroitin tabs. It is for the arthritic knees I have, and it seems to work a bit.


If you take it as a separate entity the results will be better, I have the combo, and the glucosamine and MSM separately also, I find they work better as individuals... 

You can up the dose if needed, also take some Vitamin C with it, it will absorb into the system more quickly....


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for Breakfast Don - off to check out SAP in a minute....that's a great idea and timing to take a break for the next 2 days...many people are so busy they probably aren't going to have time to read it anyways...

That's interesting about what side to use a cane on....seems counterintuitive to me to use the extra support on the strongest side. . . but those that know have spoken. I'll make sure my aunt is using her cane on the better side. She is actually feeling much better and does not need the cane as much since she has started acupuncture. It has made a material difference in her ability to walk for longer distances/times. She tried physio, meds and they both help, but the acupuncture has taken her even farther.

Thanks for the lovely song and video Leslie...That happens to be my husband's and my wedding song. :love2: One anniversary we were in a famous Houston landmark restaurant, Brennan's...where they have a Sunday Jazz brunch. ..and it was a Sunday, so we were listening to the awesome sounds of the Jazz musicians that were traveling around the 3 story restaurant playing their repertoire. When they got next to us, they started (without prompting or request) a bang on version (complete with Satchmo impersonation) of this song. We were thrilled. 

Unfortunately, this restaurant burned down to the ground in 2008 when Hurricane Ike blew through. :-( 

Caman - Growing long hair and a beard? ZZ Top? Izzat you?


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the lovely song and video Leslie...That happens to be my husband's and my wedding song. :love2: One anniversary we were in a famous Houston landmark restaurant, Brennan's...where they have a Sunday Jazz brunch. ..and it was a Sunday, so we were listening to the awesome sounds of the Jazz musicians that were traveling around the 3 story restaurant playing their repertoire. When they got next to us, they started (without prompting or request) a bang on version (complete with Satchmo impersonation) of this song. We were thrilled.
> 
> Unfortunately, this restaurant burned down to the ground in 2008 when Hurricane Ike blew through. :-(


This is a wonderful memory for you to have, it is too bad it ended sadly, but you have those moments to cherish and re-live for the rest of your lives... and can always share it with your hubby .... I would have loved to have seen that place, I do love the old blues Jazz .. I am not a big fan of the progressive stuff....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> If you take it as a separate entity the results will be better, I have the combo, and the glucosamine and MSM separately also, I find they work better as individuals...
> 
> You can up the dose if needed, also take some Vitamin C with it, it will absorb into the system more quickly....


I shall keep this in mind, Leslie. I take Zinc, Vitamins B and E to protect the Vitamin C, and Vitamin D just because we get so little sun here in St.John's.


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> This is a wonderful memory for you to have, it is too bad it ended sadly, but you have those moments to cherish and re-live for the rest of your lives... and can always share it with your hubby .... I would have loved to have seen that place, I do love the old blues Jazz .. I am not a big fan of the progressive stuff....


Yes it is a wonderful memory.

Progressive Jazz is one of the very few styles of music that I cannot take for very long. It very quickly gets on my one remaining nerve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. I got to really like jazz when I heard it live in New Orleans.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Yes it is a wonderful memory.
> 
> Progressive Jazz is one of the very few styles of music that I cannot take for very long. It very quickly gets on my one remaining nerve.


I so hear you there, your "one remaining nerve.".. :lmao::lmao: described perfectly!
Love it!! :love2::lmao:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. I got to really like jazz when I heard it live in New Orleans.


Yep, agreed. Lee and I had a wonderful experience in New Orleans listening to all the live jazz everywhere - in the restaurants, on the streets, in the hotels...day and night. 
Even while we were enjoying early morning chicory coffee and beignets at Cafe Du Monde.

I note the metadata on these photos of mine say they were taken July 26, 2005. Hurricane Katrina made landfall Aug 25, 2005...I'm grateful that I got to see it before the devastation...About 80% of this grand old city was flooded and damaged beyond repair and almost 2000 people lost their lives... the city will never be the same. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

I always loved the little outdoor cafes and the places in the squares formed by buildings (I can't think of the proper term for these spots).

Sadly, Katrina destroyed much of the classic NO.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Jazzy round here 2 day.


True, Garett. How are you today?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

I take that as you are feeling "royal", Garett.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. How are you this fine day? Any less stressed? Hopefully, the children are feeling well and not sick, which helps lessen the level of stress. Bon chance, mon ami.


No stress here Marc. Just busy. Things are starting to slow down as I only have a few more things on my list to complete. The goal is to finish today and to be able to rest (somewhat) tomorrow.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> That's interesting about what side to use a cane on....seems counterintuitive to me to use the extra support on the strongest side. . . but those that know have spoken. I'll make sure my aunt is using her cane on the better side. She is actually feeling much better and does not need the cane as much since she has started acupuncture. It has made a material difference in her ability to walk for longer distances/times. She tried physio, meds and they both help, but the acupuncture has taken her even farther.


Perhaps I was a bit misunderstood. Let's say for example that you sprained your right ankle and needed a cane for assistance. You would use the cane on your left side. Take a look at how your arms swing in relation to your stride. the opposite arm swings forward in relation to the opposite leg. This is natures counter balance. Likewise for the cane. Having the cane on the opposite side, allows you to take the weight off of the affected side, allowing the stronger side and the cane to support your weight. In essence, you are gaining a third leg.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> No stress here Marc. Just busy. Things are starting to slow down as I only have a few more things on my list to complete. The goal is to finish today and to be able to rest (somewhat) tomorrow.


Sounds like a reasonable and pragmatic plan, Warren. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Perhaps I was a bit misunderstood. Let's say for example that you sprained your right ankle and needed a cane for assistance. You would use the cane on your left side. Take a look at how your arms swing in relation to your stride. the opposite arm swings forward in relation to the opposite leg. This is natures counter balance. Likewise for the cane. Having the cane on the opposite side, allows you to take the weight off of the affected side, allowing the stronger side and the cane to support your weight. In essence, you are gaining a third leg.


I never could understand the rationale for the cane position, Warren, but now, the way you explain it, this seems so reasonable. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> I never could understand the rationale for the cane position, Warren, but now, the way you explain it, this seems so reasonable. Merci, mon ami.


It is a hard concept to get your head around. Once you practice and understand the logic, it is quite simple.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It is a hard concept to get your head around. Once you practice and understand the logic, it is quite simple.


The idea of the natural balance and sway of arms and legs is what makes sense now. I only had to use a cane once and crutches once, and I could not get the swing (pardon the pun) of these aides. Not being too coordinated does not help matters.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> It is a hard concept to get your head around. Once you practice and understand the logic, it is quite simple.


If we think of leaning away from the weak leg/foot/side
it is easy to see why to put the cane.
As well, when someone lets you lean on them, the are always
on your "good" side, since you are leaning towards them.


----------



## SINC

No damn wonder my cane never helps much. Right hip and I use the cane on the right side. Will try it next time on the left.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> If we think of leaning away from the weak leg/foot/side
> it is easy to see why to put the cane.
> As well, when someone lets you lean on them, the are always
> on your "good" side, since you are leaning towards them.


That is something else I would always do backwards, in terms of having someone lean on my. Very interesting.


----------



## friend

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> No damn wonder my cane never helps much. Right hip and I use the cane on the right side. Will try it next time on the left.


Geezz Don, I guess that means you'll be cane and able..........


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Geezz Don, I guess that means you'll be cane and able..........


:lmao::clap:

The Germans consider crutches and other walking support gone to the dogs.
-Cane, nein.


----------



## Rps

Hi Caman, how are you, I guess it's Thursday morning, where you are...


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Hi Caman, how are you, I guess it's Thursday morning, where you are...


Hi Rp.
I'm fine, thanks.
Actually it's way past bed time for me. 
It's 2:56 AM, and I don't want to go to bed.
I'm sitting here trying to make a video of one of my songs.
I should know better, but I obviously has reverted to the age of 10. 

How are you doing yourself?


----------



## Rps

I good, it's 9pm here. I've had some time in a studio myself [ that was in my younger days ] sometimes it's a good idea to step away and sleep on it. Say, do you and your family celebrate Christmas on the night of the 24th or on the 25th. We usually have our big meal of the holiday on the night of the 24th, then chaos on the 25th. But now that my kids are all grown, the 25th is usually quiet. Christmas day we usually go to the movies and see two or three of them .... any special traditions on your end....


----------



## friend

Being bahái's we just celebrate Christmas a small bit.
Putting up lights and some decorations, getting a tree.
Then we have something nice to eat and honor and remember that it's 
God Messenger Jesus that the holiday is all about.

This year the wife and I have decided that the kids will get one present each.
Something to make them happy, something to tell them we love them.
They are OK with that and we are so lucky that they are not materialistic,
both when it comes to upbringing, but also when it comes to finances.
Getting expensive x-mas presents for 11 kids could break most families budget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Caman, how are you, I guess it's Thursday morning, where you are...


Morning, Rp ............. morning here in St.John's as well as where Caman lives.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Geezz Don, I guess that means you'll be cane and able..........


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well ......... and warm. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good night all.

Tomorrow will be tough, since I stayed up so late.
Still, it was fun


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

Christmas Eve and I have to go out and get
the kids a small present each, since that's what Anna
and I decided. I hope people will be calm and comprised.
Two years ago I went food shopping on the 23rd and they
shouted and drove their shopping cart into each other. 
I went home and got the food the next day, silly buggers. 
Yesterday when I was out it was pretty calm all together,
so I should be safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your Christmas shopping. It can be hectic. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Happy Christmas Eve morning to one and all. I shall make some non-fattening, non-sugar based meals this morning since later ................... well, I know how the Christmas holidays are with such foods. So, we have fruits and some whole grain cereals and oatmeal for breakfast this morning. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be ready when you are up and about. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, Marc et all.

Yesterday's gathering of the clan who formerly worked together went very well. Eight of showed up and we followed our tradition by each attendee buying a round. Five hours and eight light beers later, the wives arrived to take us all home safely.

I had a great meal when I arrived home at 7:00 p.m., then a rum and eggnog with nutmeg nightcap and went to bed at 8:30. I slept soundly until 5:00 a.m. when I awoke feeling great.

That was when I checked my e-mail and found two letters sent by readers that messed up my carefully laid plan to just upload SAP this morning as I had comped it yesterday. So I had to tear apart what I had done and rebuild the whole page after writing responses to said letters.

Now I will grab a quick coffee and finish up tomorrow's edition. I do believe I will leave that one up for two days and do nothing on Christmas day but enjoy the festive spirit, or is that spirits?


----------



## Rps

Morning and evening all: Hope you all have a great day. Today is wrapping day and getting ready for the annual 24th "Dead Bird Dinner", which is our traditional turkey dinner time. Hope you all have a safe, happy, and healthy holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Rp. Yes, the day before the "big day" is here. I am the one cleaning up the house, since my wife is the one who cooks the turkey.

We have about 50 friends and neighbors coming by at various times this evening for a Christmas Eve party. Since Deborah can't get back home to Calgary each year for Christmas, this has become an annual event which she enjoys. Tomorrow, will just be me, my son and my wife for Christmas dinner, so tonight is when she entertains. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All,
Well the shopping seems to be all done in the Shang, and you are all off to finish up for the various festivities,
I hope the joy and peace, the forgiveness towards all, for whatever.... extends beyond this time period, for all in the universe... 

Whatever holiday you are celebrating I wish you all peace, joy and unconditional love in your hearts and homes now and into the coming year .... for as long as you can sustain it....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning All,
> Well the shopping seems to be all done in the Shang, and you are all off to finish up for the various festivities,
> I hope the joy and peace, the forgiveness towards all, for whatever.... extends beyond this time period, for all in the universe...
> 
> Whatever holiday you are celebrating I wish you all peace, joy and unconditional love in your hearts and homes now and into the coming year .... for as long as you can sustain it....


Same to you, Leslie. A fine wish for those here in The Shang, those who have been part of our Shang family, and those who just lurk.


----------



## KC4

Good Day and a pleasant Christmas Eve to all in the Shang, lurking or present. 

I have been on hyperdrive for the last 24 hours - and still going. 

Thanks for the fat free breakfast Marc - I'll add that to my coffee and Bailey's. 

I'm glad I have a couple of Days to catch up on SAP - no time to play now...

I have greetings to season....


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all. Just finished wrapping up the last of the presents to go under the tree. We have a tradition in our house that we don't put who the gift is from (because it's a 'gift', not an exchange), so the hardest part of wrapping is labelling them with clever tags. Part of the fun Christmas morning is trying to guess what the gift is from the (usually very bad) pun on the label.

My pièce de résistance this year is the label on the 'immersion blender' that is under the tree for my husband. You have to understand our family's fairly obscure sense of humour to see why the 'from' label says _'L'ecole de Poulet'_. Because all the schools that are called "l'ecole" out here are French Immersion schools, and ... it's an immersion blender. And he uses our old (cracked, dangerous, needed to be replaced one) mostly for blending soups. Usually made from chicken stock.

Anyway ... now that I've left you all scratching your heads and wondering at my sanity ... Best wishes of the Season to all.

-Elaine


----------



## Rps

Today is wrapping day, and as most of you know, I'm not adverse to including an occasional pun in my posts. But I also include them in the name tags of the gifts I give. I would like to share one with you and was also wondering what gift tag puns you might have used or, now that I mention it, might create now.

I have a family member who loves action films, especially the Bourne series [ Bourne Identity etc..] he has seen them all, so I thought I would get him the boxed DVD set. As his first name is Christian.... wait for it ....................................................................................... I tagged his gift : Bourne Again Christian.............


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim and Elaine. Merry Christmas to you both. 

Rp, that was a good play on words. You should become a stand-up comic ............. with a TV show all your own. We need a replacement for Seinfeld. Interested?


----------



## Sonal

Hi folks, and happy holidays.... been very hectic at work lately, so I have been absent.

In a couple of hours, I'm picking up my boyfriend's brother from the airport. He hasn't seen him in 20 years, but it's not exactly a joyful reunion, so Christmas will be very interesting this year. His brother might be back for good...

In any case, I have my fairly minimal Christmas shopping done--I just need a few minutes at some point to make my contribution to Christmas dinner for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. A peaceful and restful holiday season for you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. A peaceful and restful holiday season for you. Paix, mon amie.


And the same to you, Marc. Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> And the same to you, Marc. Have a wonderful holiday.


Thank you, Sonal. Being Jewish, I don't have the traditions that my wife has and is trying to establish. Still, I go along with the spirit of the season and try to make this a joyous time for one and all. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Hi all.
I hope ye are having a good and restful time.
We have just finished our x-mas dinner, which was made by Hanna and Siobhán.
Very nice, peaceful and fun meal had by all.
The shopping trip went well, no casualties or injuries, 
since very few people were out on town.

Aiofe found a nice jacket that was marked down from $ 60.00 to $30.00
They had only one left and it had a small, wee pink stain on it, maybe from make-up,
so I asked kindly if they consider half and we went away with a happy Aiofe with her
new x-mas jacket and a da that got away with paying $15.00 for a $60.00 jacket.
That's my kind of shopping I tell youse. 

A nip in to the grossers for some greens and a few other things and then a cab home.
(I sold the car a few weeks ago, since we are moving)
Now I will have a cup of java and watch a film on the dumb box.

See ye later.
Don't egg nog youseselves silly now.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Sonal. Being Jewish, I don't have the traditions that my wife has and is trying to establish. Still, I go along with the spirit of the season and try to make this a joyous time for one and all. Paix, mon amie.


Being Jain, I am like you in that I have no traditions around this time of year. Still, the spirit of the season is pretty universal.

Caman--great score on the jacket! That's my kind of shopping.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Hi all.
> I hope ye are having a good and restful time.
> We have just finished our x-mas dinner, which was made by Hanna and Siobhán.
> Very nice, peaceful and fun meal had by all.
> The shopping trip went well, no casualties or injuries,
> since very few people were out on town.
> 
> Aiofe found a nice jacket that was marked down from $ 60.00 to $30.00
> They had only one left and it had a small, wee pink stain on it, maybe from make-up,
> so I asked kindly if they consider half and we went away with a happy Aiofe with her
> new x-mas jacket and a da that got away with paying $15.00 for a $60.00 jacket.
> That's my kind of shopping I tell youse.
> 
> A nip in to the grossers for some greens and a few other things and then a cab home.
> (I sold the car a few weeks ago, since we are moving)
> Now I will have a cup of java and watch a film on the dumb box.
> 
> See ye later.
> Don't egg nog youseselves silly now.


What a great find Caman!!:clap: It never hurts to ask in cases like this, all they can say is no... and you haven't lost anything.... I am never afraid to ask if it is possible... sometimes when you least expect it, good things happen!! 

Sounds as if you had a wonderful day, I wish you and yours the very best in the coming year..... 
As for the egg nogging.... I will be adding a bit of rum, (it makes the egg nog go down better!) 

Blessings to all!!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi all.
> I hope ye are having a good and restful time.
> We have just finished our x-mas dinner, which was made by Hanna and Siobhán.
> Very nice, peaceful and fun meal had by all.
> The shopping trip went well, no casualties or injuries,
> since very few people were out on town.
> 
> Aiofe found a nice jacket that was marked down from $ 60.00 to $30.00
> They had only one left and it had a small, wee pink stain on it, maybe from make-up,
> so I asked kindly if they consider half and we went away with a happy Aiofe with her
> new x-mas jacket and a da that got away with paying $15.00 for a $60.00 jacket.
> That's my kind of shopping I tell youse.
> 
> A nip in to the grossers for some greens and a few other things and then a cab home.
> (I sold the car a few weeks ago, since we are moving)
> Now I will have a cup of java and watch a film on the dumb box.
> 
> See ye later.
> Don't egg nog youseselves silly now.


A fine purchase, Caman. Enjoy this evening, since it is nearly 7PM where you are right now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Being Jain, I am like you in that I have no traditions around this time of year. Still, the spirit of the season is pretty universal.
> 
> Caman--great score on the jacket! That's my kind of shopping.


True. One gets caught up in the spirit of things. I actually enjoy giving gifts more than receiving them, especially giving gifts to children.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blessings to you as well, Leslie.

Afternoon, Garett.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to help my wife get ready for our traditional Christmas Eve party which starts in a couple of hours. So, if I am not back online by midnight NL time, I wish you all a very merry Christmas. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I have to help my wife get ready for our traditional Christmas Eve party which starts in a couple of hours. So, if I am not back online by midnight NL time, I wish you all a very merry Christmas. Paix, mes amis.


To you too my friend. 
Give my best to the wife.


----------



## friend

Time for the cup of java I never got around to.


----------



## macdoodle

Thought you might enjoy this incident!! 

I was out shopping and in the line up at the cash, two men, both in ranch gear... 
( stetsons and boots) were talking behind me, 

One of them was discussing the milk and cookies he was going to enjoy later in the evening.... 

The other replied, (as he looked for 'little ears' close by) that he was trading in the cookies and milk for Santa this year, and was leaving Bourbon and Beef Jerky!!:lmao::lmao:

Merry HO! HO! to all and to some a good night!!


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

May ye have sweet dreams and a restful night
and wake up to a glorious morning in celebration of our Lord.


----------



## MaxPower

As I probably won't be around tomorrow, I want to wish everyone in the Shang and on ehMac a very Merry Christmas.

No to go and feel bloated as I ate too much turkey, stuffing, potatoes, gravy, egg nog (with Rum) white wine, more rum and apple pie. Best thing is, there is more to come tomorrow.

The kids are in bed waiting for Santa to come. This is turning out to be one of the best Christmases in a long time. It reminds me of when I was a kid.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> This is turning out to be one of the best Christmases in a long time. It reminds me of when I was a kid.


You mean you're not? 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Mom's computer works, thank goodness, so here's wishing a very Merry Christmas to all here in the Shang!


----------



## Cameo

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*

Have a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

And a very merry Christmas for one and all from St.John's .............. where it is almost 2AM and we have just finished cleaning up. I am doing Christmas day brunch, and my wife is making the Christmas turkey dinner. A fair deal if you ask me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night ........... or morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*
> 
> Have a good one.


Same to you, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning and Merry Christmas everyone.
+2 today, so we have a bit of snow melting going on.
Kids happy and well behaved, so da can be relaxed and have his coffee. 
I hope ye will have a wonderful Christmas morning.


----------



## friend

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## KC4

Merry Christmas Shang Gang from Calgary!

I'm up and getting geared up to put the Turducken in the oven - Cooks 9-10 hours....Woot!

Hope everyone has a great Christmas Day!:love2:

Kim and Kacey


----------



## SINC

Moening Camán, that's quite a collection of videos. No time to watch now, but I will come back to them.

Wow Kim, that must be some turkey. Ours will only take about four hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas, Caman, Kim, Don ................... and to ALL of our Shang Family. May this be a peaceful and restful time for us all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Cinnamon buns out and Triple Birdie in the oven.....

Just sitting down for a couple of minutes...checkin in with my other ehMac "Framily" 

Thanks for all the videos Caman - they look good, but I'll have to check them out a little later......


----------



## friend

Hi Don, Mac and Kim.
Hope the x-mas is to youse liking. 

The videos are a good selection of Irish culture.
We like a tune and a laugh.
Most also like a pint or ten as well, me no exception,
so I'm off to the grossers now for a few non-alcoholic ones 
and a few pints of milk.


----------



## Sonal

Merry Christmas!


----------



## macdoodle

Have a wonderful day, don't drink and drive, don't 'cell' and drive, both are hazardous to your health!! 

Have a Merry Christmas ... the music from the outdoor speakers at the church is wafting across town, and when you go out it is beautiful to hear.... 
We hear it every Sunday for an hour or so, but longer on Christmas Day.... 

Eat slowly, chew well, remember your stomach doesn't have teeth!! :lmao:

(that is my recipe for non bloating!)


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> You mean you're not?
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


By age. Not in spirit.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## MaxPower

Oh just to make a few of you jealous.

I got a Nikkor 18 - 200mm lens (the same one I rented for FL). 

And for Kim, I got a LIVESTRONG long sleeve t-shirt and Lance's new book - Comeback 2.0

I am one happy camper this Christmas.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

Merry Christmas Garrett.


----------



## SINC

Our grandson Jett just arrived with his Mom and Dad. Lunch first, then we will open our gifts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I made our breakfast and assisted with tonight's turkey. 

I got a goat, some sheep, food and medical supplies for women and children in Africa, and some donations to local and national charities. My wife got similar sorts of gifts as well. I gave the doxies 100 pounds of dry dog food, which they donated to the local animal shelter. Not much wrapping paper to recycle, but I feel much better about gift giving/receiving this holiday season. 

I hope that this finds all of you well and at peace with yourself. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dreambird

Merry Christmas, everyone! 

All is well here in spite of all the snow and deep-freeze temperatures all of December. The new doors and reliable old furnace have served me well... 

I received some $$ for Christmas so I indulged in an Amazon Kindle. I quite like it... it's been harder for me to read books since being saddled with progressive lens glasses and this little device brings some pleasure back to reading for me as I'm not either trying to hold a book where I can see it or taking off the glasses and holding the book in my face. The Kindle is easy to adjust for font size and has a wonderful reading screen which I can see with my glasses on.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Oh just to make a few of you jealous.
> 
> I got a Nikkor 18 - 200mm lens (the same one I rented for FL).
> 
> And for Kim, I got a LIVESTRONG long sleeve t-shirt and Lance's new book - Comeback 2.0
> 
> I am one happy camper this Christmas.


Woot! Both AWESOME! ...I haven't opened up all my gifts yet - hoping that Comeback 2.0 is somewhere under the tree with my name on it too...

and I was just wearing MY LIVESTRONG shirt this morning, coincidentally.. (and the yellow wrist band rarely leaves my wrist) 

Lemme guess, the lens is already hard at work.....I have my Nikon out too - but trying to keep it out of the food...


----------



## friend

Good night all.

Taking Hanna in to the railroad station early tomorrow.
She is flying from Gothenburg to London for some bahái youth
activities and the she will attend the Swedish bahái winterschool 
on the was back from London.
So I better get some sleep now.
See ye tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

Boy, you are busy Caman... how long will she be away? and what is winter school??

have a good rest friend, and a deep breath before you start out tomorrow.... 

Sleep well....:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night all.
> 
> Taking Hanna in to the railroad station early tomorrow.
> She is flying from Gothenburg to London for some bahái youth
> activities and the she will attend the Swedish bahái winterschool
> on the was back from London.
> So I better get some sleep now.
> See ye tomorrow.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Boxing Day one and all. It just started here in St.John's, and I can imagine the rush at Future Shop about now. Big sales. My son suggested that we get a wide-screen TV at the sale, but I told him I was tapped out from spending for Christmas. As a family gift, we got a well for a village in Africa, along with some medical supplies and a nurse for a month. He sort of understood why that was of a greater priority than a new TV, BluRay DVD player, speakers, amp, etc. I also reminded him that he was going to graduate university in about a years time with no student loans. Enough said. 

I hope you all are having a fine Christmas ............ which is now yesterday here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Happy Boxing Day one and all. It just started here in St.John's, and I can imagine the rush at Future Shop about now. Big sales. My son suggested that we get a wide-screen TV at the sale, but I told him I was tapped out from spending for Christmas. As a family gift, we got a well for a village in Africa, along with some medical supplies and a nurse for a month. He sort of understood why that was of a greater priority than a new TV, BluRay DVD player, speakers, amp, etc. I also reminded him that he was going to graduate university in about a years time with no student loans. Enough said.
> 
> I hope you all are having a fine Christmas ............ which is now yesterday here in St.John's.


I am sure your son will appreciate the family gift, if not right now, it will be something he will speak of with pride someday..... 

Tell him he can get the 'family gift' next year and you will carry on as usual with your private mission.... (the pries will be down by then foe sure.... Jan is coming up and usually there are some exceptional bargains then.... maybe he would like to contribute)

It is hard sometimes to teach what is really important DrG , but they do get it, even if they don't like it at the time..... 

Tell him I think you are doing a fine job ....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I am sure your son will appreciate the family gift, if not right now, it will be something he will speak of with pride someday.....
> 
> Tell him he can get the 'family gift' next year and you will carry on as usual with your private mission.... (the pries will be down by then foe sure.... Jan is coming up and usually there are some exceptional bargains then.... maybe he would like to contribute)
> 
> It is hard sometimes to teach what is really important DrG , but they do get it, even if they don't like it at the time.....
> 
> Tell him I think you are doing a fine job ....



Thank you, Leslie. I shall tell him ............ but he shall still have to go to a friend's home to see the Super Bowl on a wide-screen TV. To that I say, "OK."

We actually watch so little TV that to spend any amount of money on a new set is not worth it in the final analysis. Our old set works fine even after 10 years.

So, how was your Christmas, Leslie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a day here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis. May your sleep tonight be peaceful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Good Night Shang Gang - Hope you all had a great day - peaceful or busy.

Mine was incredibly busy....This is first time I have sat down since I posted here earlier today. 

Many happy and stuffed people fed, friends and neighbors and family...all went home with huge "to go" packages...enough for a couple more meals each...

Talk to you all on Boxing DAy - Kacey wants to go shopping, but I am not interested in the least. XX)


----------



## Dreambird

I hope y'all aren't mad at me? 

I know I've been quiet... but I have been lurking a bit. I believe Congrats are in order to Kim's Hubby and the family... that his 6 month tests came back good? 

I'm sorry, I just haven't been feeling very chatty and the holiday season is always a hard time for me... why foist it on everyone else? My Mom as per usual gave my gift one try... just one little try, declared it to be not good for her... my sister will be sending it back to me so I can return it. I give up trying to help!


----------



## KC4

Nah - Dreambirdie - how could anyone be mad at you for lurking - at least you lurking!

Yep - the 6 mth test came back good...so we are happy - best present ever! 

Sorry your Christmas wasn't as great as it could be....The most important part is that you tried to help....nobody can fault you for that..


Have a good night Dreambirdie Diane...TTY in the morning..


----------



## friend

Dreambird said:


> I hope y'all aren't mad at me?
> 
> I know I've been quiet... but I have been lurking a bit. I believe Congrats are in order to Kim's Hubby and the family... that his 6 month tests came back good?
> 
> I'm sorry, I just haven't been feeling very chatty and the holiday season is always a hard time for me... why foist it on everyone else? My Mom as per usual gave my gift one try... just one little try, declared it to be not good for her... my sister will be sending it back to me so I can return it. I give up trying to help!


Diana, a good forum is a friend and friends understand the need for silence.
Friends are also there for each other, so if you need to talk about thing please do.
I've found that my friends on the Swedish Mac forum is very good listeners,
and this forum seem to be equal good for that as well.

Some people are hard to please and it is really their hurt.
You tried and if it is not appreciated it's not your fault.
You are being a good daughter and that all that can be expected from you.
You deserve all credit for that, so don't worry.  
Now it time to pamper yourself. :clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the Boxing Day Buffet is up and ready to go along with juices and your favourite hot beverage. Enjoy.

Welcome back Diane. Nice to see you here again.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all.

Woke up waaay too early today. Should start getting ready for work soon though, two more days of my contract left.

Hope everyone had a great christmas. Mine was quiet and homemade, but nice. Lots of good food.

Diane - this sounds cruel maybe - but try not to stress out over your mom. Some people you just can't please, no matter how hard you try. This is hard because it is your mom, I know. 

I am leaving some treats in the frig, too early to leave it out for breakfast. 

Have a great day all.


----------



## friend

Good morning all, second round. 
I had a back log of sleep to catch up on,
so I worked on it for 2 hours, i.e. slept for 2 hours.
If it had been a weekend I would have been stressed up by
my behavior, but this feels OK.
(I have a thing about sleeping too much and too much in my case it's over 6 hour/night)

I hope ye all are enjoying youseselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The place is very busy this morning. Just got back with my wife from taking five of the doxies out to a local golf course, which is amazingly free of snow in spots and the ground is solid rather than muddy, for a Boxing Day run-about. They had a grand time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> I hope y'all aren't mad at me?
> 
> I know I've been quiet... but I have been lurking a bit. I believe Congrats are in order to Kim's Hubby and the family... that his 6 month tests came back good?
> 
> I'm sorry, I just haven't been feeling very chatty and the holiday season is always a hard time for me... why foist it on everyone else? My Mom as per usual gave my gift one try... just one little try, declared it to be not good for her... my sister will be sending it back to me so I can return it. I give up trying to help!


Diane, I agree with Kim, why would we be angry at you? Sorry to hear of your mom's decision to reject your gift. Take some comfort in the fact that you tried, and in the reality that your is who she is with gifts from you. You have no reason to feel guilty. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for Boxing Day Breakfast Don.... can I take it in a box - to go???

What's in the fridge Jeanne? I may go snooping later...

Today is going to be a day of winding down from the Christmas commotion....a blessedly peaceful day, hopefully, after the extreme levels of noise, activity, comings and goings and doings.

There was one point in time yesterday that I just stopped for a moment and observed... the music was playing, about 20 people were talking at once (only about 15 were listening ), the phone was ringing, stuff was cooking in the oven, and on 3 of the 4 burners on the stove, a few were just coming in the door. There were people upstairs , downstairs (probably playing games on the Wii) and on the main floor. Plates of food and snacks everywhere. Wrapping paper was flying, Xmas crackers popping....people laughing...kids running and singing.....for all I know , there may STILL be guests hanging around here somewhere....

I just laughed and decided that safe in the kitchen was where I was gonna stay. I tend to be an introverted type and that was waaaay too much commotion for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I just laughed and decided that safe in the kitchen was where I was gonna stay. I tend to be an introverted type and that was waaaay too much commotion for me." Sounds interesting, Kim. I would take you for the extroverted person in the crowd. Still, so long as one and all had a grand time, it shall be a Christmas to remember for one and all. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Hahahaaa - I can be rather extroverted in a smaller crowd, especially one I am familiar with...

But larger crowds and excessive noise/activity and noise can easily overwhelm me and I have to push myself to "enter the fray" . 

Kacey on the other hand :love2:s high activity and crowds, etc and seems to thrive on the energy from them. She wants to go shopping today - I'd rather gouge my own eyeballs out with a rusty spoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hahahaaa - I can be rather extroverted in a smaller crowd, especially one I am familiar with...
> 
> But larger crowds and excessive noise/activity and noise can easily overwhelm me and I have to push myself to "enter the fray" .
> 
> Kacey on the other hand :love2:s high activity and crowds, etc and seems to thrive on the energy from them. She wants to go shopping today - I'd rather gouge my own eyeballs out with a rusty spoon.


Very interesting, Kim. How one perceives someone else from only an online commentary over many months is not, so it seems, the accurate perception. 

As for going out shopping today, I am with you. Spare your eyes and tell Kacey "NO way!!!" Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Kim. I'm the same actually, even though I'm n artist and have
no problems performing for 5000 people or more, 
even being on my own on stage.
If I'd been there we could have left our hubbies and all guest and snuck off
with a backgammon board or a few poetry book and waited for them all to leave. 
Or we could have brought them back with us, two by two's.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Kim. I'm the same actually, even though I'm n artist and have
> no problems performing for 5000 people or more,
> even being on my own on stage.
> If I'd been there we could have left our hubbies and all guest and snuck off
> with a backgammon board or a few poetry book and waited for them all to leave.
> Or we could have brought them back with us, two by two's.


Caman, I love to play backgammon, and to read/write poetry. Great minds act and think alike. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Kim. I'm the same actually, even though I'm n artist and have
> no problems performing for 5000 people or more,
> even being on my own on stage.
> If I'd been there we could have left our hubbies and all guest and snuck off
> with a backgammon board or a few poetry book and waited for them all to leave.
> Or we could have brought them back with us, two by two's.


Yep, exactly. I can really relate. 

I have no trouble being the _source_ of noise or commotion (i.e. singing or public speaking/presentation) For years working in another industry I was a frequent speaker at conferences and luncheons with 100s - 1000s of people attending- It's when the commotion is all around me from different sources - audibly and visually, that I stress. It's information overload and my instinct is to either flee, hide or shut down. 

It's impossible for me to pay adequate attention to many things/people at once, but I can and do _hyper_ focus on usually one or at the most, a couple of things at a time. This is to my great advantage when doing any kind of public speaking. I don't suffer from stage fright at all, not because I am fearless, but because I am so focused on what I am doing, nothing else is even a consideration.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yep, exactly. I can really relate.
> 
> I have no trouble being the _source_ of noise or commotion (i.e. singing or public speaking/presentation) For years working in another industry I was a frequent speaker at conferences and luncheons with 100s - 1000s of people attending- It's when the commotion is all around me from different sources - audibly and visually, that I stress. It's information overload and my instinct is to either flee, hide or shut down.
> 
> It's impossible for me to pay adequate attention to many things/people at once, but I can and do _hyper_ focus on usually one or at the most, a couple of things at a time. This is to my great advantage when doing any kind of public speaking. I don't suffer from stage fright at all, not because I am fearless, but because I am so focused on what I am doing, nothing else is even a consideration.


You would do well as a teacher, Kim. I am amazed at how many students tell me that they fear being in front of children. I tell them not to be "the sage on the stage", but to re-place yourself around the classroom, moving about and not being the one source of knowledge.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> You would do well as a teacher, Kim. I am amazed at how many students tell me that they fear being in front of children. I tell them not to be "the sage on the stage", but to re-place yourself around the classroom, moving about and not being the one source of knowledge.


Thanks Marc. 
I have done some ADULT ed teaching (business or art) but I wonder how well I would fair with a classroom of children. 

Actually, if I could gain the students' respect and attention and maintain a fairly orderly classroom environment I _migh_t be OK. Otherwise, I'd be a goner. Kids can smell fear, can't they?

However, the cacophony of the general school environment would likely have me hiding in a corner of the teachers' lounge, sucking my thumb.


----------



## KC4

Hey Don - Nice to be able to check out SAP today :clap:and not have missed anything yesterday! 
Woot!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc.
> I have done some ADULT ed teaching (business or art) but I wonder how well I would fair with a classroom of children.
> 
> Actually, if I could gain the students' respect and attention and maintain a fairly orderly classroom environment I _migh_t be OK. Otherwise, I'd be a goner. Kids can smell fear, can't they?
> 
> However, the cacophony of the general school environment would likely have me hiding in a corner of the teachers' lounge, sucking my thumb.


I have found that teaching grades four, seven and eight to be some of the toughest groups of students to teach. I could never be an effective teacher in K either, since I am not very organized.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


>


If you say so, mon ami. How are you today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I have found that teaching grades four, seven and eight to be some of the toughest groups of students to teach. I could never be an effective teacher in K either, since I am not very organized.


My daughter in law teaches Language Arts and Social Studies to the "most challenged" class of Grade 8's in one of the highest "at risk" districts in the city. Think she has her work cut out for her? 

Actually, her students adore her.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> My daughter in law teaches Language Arts and Social Studies to the "most challenged" class of Grade 8's in one of the highest "at risk" districts in the city. Think she has her work cut out for her?
> 
> Actually, her students adore her.


Kim, it takes a special person to teach students with challenging needs, regardless of the grade level. To teach in junior high school also takes a special person, regardless of the abilities of the students. To teach both sorts of students takes an extra special teacher, at least in my opinion. I have the expertise but not the patience for this age student. Thus, your daughter-in-law is a very special teacher. Tell her that she gets a Dr.G. Seal of Approval for her efforts. The fact that her students "adore her" is a bonus.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Leslie. I shall tell him ............ but he shall still have to go to a friend's home to see the Super Bowl on a wide-screen TV. To that I say, "OK."
> 
> We actually watch so little TV that to spend any amount of money on a new set is not worth it in the final analysis. Our old set works fine even after 10 years.
> 
> So, how was your Christmas, Leslie?


Quiet and uneventful, had a bit of TV watching, book reading, and a fairly long walk, spoke to a few friends, and went to bed early, I have people coming tomorrow to share a turkey dinner, and a few laughs.... Thank you for asking.
How was your day?


----------



## macdoodle

Dreambird said:


> I hope y'all aren't mad at me?
> 
> I know I've been quiet... but I have been lurking a bit. I believe Congrats are in order to Kim's Hubby and the family... that his 6 month tests came back good?
> 
> I'm sorry, I just haven't been feeling very chatty and the holiday season is always a hard time for me... why foist it on everyone else? My Mom as per usual gave my gift one try... just one little try, declared it to be not good for her... my sister will be sending it back to me so I can return it. I give up trying to help!


There is no anger, there is understanding though, sadly I had such a situation too, so I ended up giving a gift card to Timmys, (her favourite coffee) and a store whre she loved to shop but found things too expensive all the time.... it worked out perfectly as she was able to take what she thought was a fair price (her money) and the card and boxing day sales and came away with the perfect fit, colour, and style of whatever she liked... at a price she could live with....  It was the first time she was truly excited over anything I gave her... I don't know if it solves your problem, but sometimes it is the best way to go ... not quite as personal I agree, but it solved a lot of hassle and worry for me, and since then I mixed them up a bit and one time gave her one from Walmart, and the Canadian Tire store... (she liked to poke around these places, and was able to get the new wipers she kept putting off... so if the scarf and gloves I wrapped these in were not perfect, they were useful and warm for her shopping forays with the git cards, and she loved it! 

I am sure this doesn't take away your disappointment, and feelings of frustration, but perhaps it may be a solution for a terrible problem... (BTW, when my mother asked me why a gift card, I said I live so far away it is hard for me to know what you really would like... so I thought this way you could get what you want, when you want....
Thank goodness she accepted this answer and the few remaining years she had were more peaceful and happy at this time of year....
hope this helps, or gives you an idea..


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Quiet and uneventful, had a bit of TV watching, book reading, and a fairly long walk, spoke to a few friends, and went to bed early, I have people coming tomorrow to share a turkey dinner, and a few laughs.... Thank you for asking.
> How was your day?


Things are going well here. Very quiet. I might even try to get a nap, a rare treat for me.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Things are going well here. Very quiet. I might even try to get a nap, a rare treat for me.


Sounds like a perfect plan.... these are the moments we treasure most in our busy lives...:clap:


----------



## SINC

Nap coming up shortly here too.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sounds like a perfect plan.... these are the moments we treasure most in our busy lives...:clap:


Nothing like trying to nap with five doxies on the bed with you. Still, once everyone got into position, we became one big lump of warmth for each other.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Goodie Goodie Gum Drops


I guess that this is a good way to be on Boxing Day ........... or any other day, Garett.


----------



## KC4

:yikes:Sounds like a mini plague of nap attacks has struck the Shang ...why fight it??...I think I'll (happily) succumb too...:yawn:
zzzzzzz


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> :yikes:Sounds like a mini plague of nap attacks has struck the Shang ...why fight it??...I think I'll (happily) succumb too...:yawn:
> zzzzzzz


Very good idea, Kim. Bon soir.


----------



## MaxPower

Hey Kim.

Did you get your Lance Book?

A lazy day here today, although I am looking at the mess left from yesterday. The kids decided to bring up every last toy for Oma and Opa to see. Combine that with the gifts they got from them and all of the empty boxes, wrapping paper and the last bit of dishes left in the sink and you get an idea of what my normally tidy house looks like. Now off to tackle it.


----------



## Dreambird

Thank you all so much for your support and comfort... today is better. Christmas Day is over, which is good by me... I try never to spoil it for anyone else hence the silent mode but it's been quite meaningless to me for a long time now, especially since my departure from the Catholic faith. Lately my interests have been turning sharply to Eastern faiths, in particular Tibetan Buddhism. I believe strongly in the chakras, I have an amulet - Dharma Wheel that never comes off except when I have a bath or wash. Also I found the most inspiring set of Tibetan Master Chants on iTunes performed by Lama Tashi. 

I'm sure not everyone would appreciate it... he has a very deep steady monotone... steady... relaxed... when I play it it can sometimes "snap" me into a more relaxed head space. I love the mantra which I'm familiar with... Om Mani Padme Hum (or Hung) and have learned the pronunciation. I use that one when relaxing in a hot bath... it can really start to resonate... amazing stuff! My spiritual self has taken this direction of it's own accord.

I talked with my Sis, Wendy today... and I'm so happy for her!!! She's been using a PC for years now at home, well this Christmas her Hubby presented her with a 24" iMac that will run circles around my machine...  

As for Mom... well I think macdoodle (Leslie?) has a good idea there with the gift card. I'll give that a wack next year... Mom loves the Walmart up there... it's a big place where she can walk slowly, leaning on a cart and the prices are right for her! Which brings me to the concept of tact and grace... she sent me a parcel of largely (if I'm being honest) unwanted garments that she got on sale at Walmart. When she asked if I liked my gift I told her yes and thank you very much. These items will unfortunately mostly hang in my closet and she even included a couple of things that brought back *painful** memories although I'm sure she didn't think they would. I may donate them... I don't know yet. Imagine if I had said nothing suited me and could she return them? She did the same thing last year... I have worn anything from then either yet. It's a waste... I think I should donate it all to a place where someone might find it and like it. 

Caman, I have seen back in the past pages some pictures of you and your children. You have a lovely family!  

Thanks Marc, Don and Kim... Kim I hope things STAY this way for your Hubby! Or better if possible!

Oh... Jeanne, PM received and replied... *big hugs**


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks MCB (Garret?)... that was soothing...


----------



## Cameo

Today was kind of a long day at work. So many unhappy people!! My husband bought me this but I don't like it.......etc etc etc. That's fine, but most seemed utterly miserable about it......

Oh well, as the world turns.

Marc - isn't it amazing how a much heat furrie little bodies produce? My kittens keep me warm at night.

Hope everyone had a great day. I just remembered that I left my ice cream unattended.........see ya!


----------



## SINC

It always amazes me just how tuned in to you an animal really is and our daughter's dog is no exception.

I have had the worst case of heartburn ever since I awoke around 2:00 a.m. Christmas morning. I got up and sat and surfed the net and took my mind off it while drinking some warm water. It abated in an hour or so and I was off to bed.

I was fine all Christmas day, but ate too much for dinner which we did not have until about 7:30 p.m. two and a half hours later than normal. It was then I could feel it beginning to return, so I lay down while the rest of the family carried on. (I think the hot Caesar right before supper was a bad idea.)

The dog sensed something was not right and although he and I are far from "pals" he sought me out and lay beside me which I must admit made me feel much better.

I then crawled under the covers about 11:00 and fell asleep. I awoke at 3:00 a.m. and the burning was terrible. I took an antacid tablet and it subsided within an hour and I went back to bed.

I have been fine all day, but ate very little at a time and just finished a fine meal of leftovers from last night's turkey dinner. Then I took an anti gas tablet and so far, so good.

I trust I am now over it and all will return to normal tomorrow, but I must say I did little today, most of it on the couch and that damn dog was at my feet all afternoon long. I guess there is some part of him that actually cares for me. Life is full of surprises.


----------



## MaxPower

Today my wife and I embraced the true essence of the Shang today.

The family and I were at the Tim Horton's drive through today. The way the drive through is set up you have to go around one lane of the parking lot and cross the other. We left a gap to allow cars to pass when a couple of teens butted in front of us in the gap we left. We honked the horn and pointed to the line behind us. They just turned their heads and ignored us. The man behind us got out of his vehicle and approached their car to tell them to go tot he back of the line when the male passenger gave him a nice f*** you. The gentleman got back in his car and we were fuming. Trying to not loose our composure in front of our kids my wife and I finally got to the window where the Timmy's employee told us that the female driver of the car paid for one of our coffee's. I said to my wife to pay for the gentleman's coffees behind us since he was the one who took all of the abuse for the whole line, which she gladly did.


----------



## Dr.G.

A suggestion, Diane, re the clothes that you receive but don't wear ........... give them away. I have decided that my son and I, who have outgrown much of our clothes (he due to height, me due to weight), would ask my wife to fold them up nicely and we would give them to those who would have some use for them, rather than let them hang in our closets and drawers. You shall never know the warmth that it shall give to another person, but just knowing that you "passed in on" to someone in need should help to ease some of your feelings of pain. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Today was kind of a long day at work. So many unhappy people!! My husband bought me this but I don't like it.......etc etc etc. That's fine, but most seemed utterly miserable about it......
> 
> Oh well, as the world turns.
> 
> Marc - isn't it amazing how a much heat furrie little bodies produce? My kittens keep me warm at night.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day. I just remembered that I left my ice cream unattended.........see ya!


Yes, Jeanne, "as the world turns" we find ourselves back where we started, but changed. As for those who complain, all you should do is empathize and move on. You have found an inner strength to help you overcome the things that might make one truly "unhappy" and "utterly miserable", and you are a better person for it in the final analysis. 

For what it it worth, I feel privileged for having met you here in The Shang, and honored to be able to call you "mon amie". Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Today my wife and I embraced the true essence of the Shang today.
> 
> The family and I were at the Tim Horton's drive through today. The way the drive through is set up you have to go around one lane of the parking lot and cross the other. We left a gap to allow cars to pass when a couple of teens butted in front of us in the gap we left. We honked the horn and pointed to the line behind us. They just turned their heads and ignored us. The man behind us got out of his vehicle and approached their car to tell them to go tot he back of the line when the male passenger gave him a nice f*** you. The gentleman got back in his car and we were fuming. Trying to not loose our composure in front of our kids my wife and I finally got to the window where the Timmy's employee told us that the female driver of the car paid for one of our coffee's. I said to my wife to pay for the gentleman's coffees behind us since he was the one who took all of the abuse for the whole line, which she gladly did.


What a great story and experience, Warren. The spirit of Christmas lives on. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I trust I am now over it and all will return to normal tomorrow, but I must say I did little today, most of it on the couch and that damn dog was at my feet all afternoon long. I guess there is some part of him that actually cares for me. Life is full of surprises." Glad you are feeling better, Don. Yes, dogs can sense when one is not feeling well, either emotionally or physically. True, "Life is full of surprises." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Hey Kim.
> 
> Did you get your Lance Book?
> 
> A lazy day here today, although I am looking at the mess left from yesterday. The kids decided to bring up every last toy for Oma and Opa to see. Combine that with the gifts they got from them and all of the empty boxes, wrapping paper and the last bit of dishes left in the sink and you get an idea of what my normally tidy house looks like. Now off to tackle it.


No - I didn't get the Comeback 2.o book - but I DID get a Chapter's Gift card - as soon as the Boxing Day crowds subside - I'm getting it! 

Hahah! My house looks like a bomb went off inside too..but I have it mostly on hard ignore today....tomorrow I will tackle it .... maybe...


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Today my wife and I embraced the true essence of the Shang today.
> 
> The family and I were at the Tim Horton's drive through today. The way the drive through is set up you have to go around one lane of the parking lot and cross the other. We left a gap to allow cars to pass when a couple of teens butted in front of us in the gap we left. We honked the horn and pointed to the line behind us. They just turned their heads and ignored us. The man behind us got out of his vehicle and approached their car to tell them to go tot he back of the line when the male passenger gave him a nice f*** you. The gentleman got back in his car and we were fuming. Trying to not loose our composure in front of our kids my wife and I finally got to the window where the Timmy's employee told us that the female driver of the car paid for one of our coffee's. I said to my wife to pay for the gentleman's coffees behind us since he was the one who took all of the abuse for the whole line, which she gladly did.


:lmao:Gotta love what won out over the nastiness....:love2::love2::love2:
Good Story!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I trust this finds one and all in our Shang family feeling a bit better about Life today. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon cher amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine Sunday Brunch waiting for you when you awaken, along with lots of freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Marc,

Thanks for breakfast and the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good morning Marc,
> 
> Thanks for breakfast and the coffee.


Morning, Warren. How are you and the family today?


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Warren and all.
Well, it's 1:22 here. 

Diana: Thanks. They are nice kids too. Makes me a proud da.

Warren: Nice going with loads of Christmas spirit too.

Marc: You are right there. Giving of our abundance is not only the right thing to do,
but makes us feel better about us selves too. God gave us a intuitive way of knowing 
what is right and what is not. We should alway be guided by it.

Kim: Might we have bought the explosives at the same supplier? 

Jeanne: Makes you wonder how well some husband really know their wife's.


----------



## MaxPower

Doing well thanks. We're just waiting for my wife to get up so we can give her her birthday gifts.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Doing well thanks. We're just waiting for my wife to get up so we can give her her birthday gifts.


Give her our best.


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> Give her our best.


Will do. I got her this:

Life Experiences


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Doing well thanks. We're just waiting for my wife to get up so we can give her her birthday gifts.


Letting her sleep is one gift that she might enjoy. I let my wife sleep in yesterday, and she slept until 1PM. She was exhausted from our Christmas eve party. I cooked Christmas day breakfast and she cooked our turkey. 

Still, having some time with your children, just the three of you, is also a nice family moment. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Will do. I got her this:
> 
> Life Experiences


Cool. :clap:
Did you sing for her as well?




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Will do. I got her this:
> 
> Life Experiences


Now that is a unique gift, Warren.


----------



## MaxPower

No. I don't want to ruin her birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you today? 

"Marc: You are right there. Giving of our abundance is not only the right thing to do, but makes us feel better about us selves too. God gave us a intuitive way of knowing what is right and what is not. We should alway be guided by it." A fine thought, Caman.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Now that is a unique gift, Warren.


She is always going on how she wants to get her pilots license - for the big jets. I figured this is pretty close for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> No. I don't want to ruin her birthday.


:lmao::lmao: I hate to say it but my wife would request that her gift to be me NOT to sing.


----------



## MaxPower

BTW Marc. I told my wife about you and your wife purchasing a well etc. and she said that is how you do Christmas. Well done.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> She is always going on how she wants to get her pilots license - for the big jets. I figured this is pretty close for now.


Which makes it thoughtful and unique, Warren. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> BTW Marc. I told my wife about you and your wife purchasing a well etc. and she said that is how you do Christmas. Well done.


The community well in Africa was our family gift. Each holiday season (Hanukkah and Christmas) we get one major gift. Ten years ago I got us a new TV, DVD player, speakers, amplifier, etc. That was our last major gift of a material nature. Since then, we gave to various charities for the major gift, and then gave regular gifts to each other. Last year I suggested that we only give one gift that was $25 or less. So, this year, I received a bottle of Jewish wine, my wife got the DVD "Julie and Julia", and my son got a $20 Coles gift card. All the other gifts were for local, national and international charities. 

I had to chuckle because on Christmas eve, people kept asking if we were hiding our gifts until Christmas morning, since there were only three little things under the tree. It did look sort of empty, but we spent more time talking on Christmas morning than ripping open various gifts. I certainly felt better about this sort of Hanukkah/Christmas.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

That type of gift is more meaningful and helpful than any big screen TV and encompasses the true meaning of Christmas. Pure, unselfish giving.


----------



## friend

I OK Marc thanks.
Hope ye are fine.

I'm a bit worried for the future:
When and if the green cards will come.
Then it will be difficult to make ends meet for the next 3 months,
since there is so much to pay: green cards, passports and so and I'm forking out
1/3 of my monthly budget on paying for wages for Molle working on the records.
It will be money saved in the end and I'm saving him from unemployment and giving
him an option to sign on for 300 days from April, if he need too, in the process, 
but it's taking a toll on our finances.
I have to start shifting the debut album soon, but first the website needs to be up and
running with web-shop and all. 
Well, I will pray, be a good person and put my faith in God and things might be OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> That type of gift is more meaningful and helpful than any big screen TV and encompasses the true meaning of Christmas. Pure, unselfish giving.


Tell that to my son. Still, I think that deep down he realizes that there is nothing wrong with our 27 inch CRT, and that while he might want a new wide-screen TV, we don't need it and people DO need water. Our other TV is a 20 inch CRT, which is 19 years old. We shall see.

Have things gotten a bit less hectic for you work-wise these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, hopefully, all will work out well for you and your family. I grew up very poor, so I have some sense of what your children are going through just now. Still, April shall be here very soon, and you shall be reunited as a family in a fine spot in North America. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Work has slowed down for Christmas. Traditionally, January and February are slower.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Work has slowed down for Christmas. Traditionally, January and February are slower.


Well, this might give you some quality family time. How old are your boys now?


----------



## SINC

Morning guys, lots of chatter here this morning. Had a great 10 hour sleep with no heartburn and feel super this morning. Just finished SAP and am now off to do tomorrow's edition. Thanks for the coffee. Later . . .


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

Sorry I wasn't around for the past few days as I was struck down with a serious case of corneal ulcer. The optometrist had me on a schedule of an aggressive treatment of hourly antibiotics plus daily visits to his office. The last visit was Xmas day. The ophthalmologist is on vacation and that's the reason my optometrist treated me! The doc declared the ulcer is now history and I am now on 4 times daily drops regime until the next visit which is Tuesday. Whew! It sure is difficult to function with only one eye around the Xmas holidays!

So I hope all the shang gang members are well and stay away from the scale! I know I gained a couple of pounds and I ain't stepping on it!


----------



## friend

Morning Sharon and Don.

Sorry to hear that Sharon. Good that you're in the clear now.
Don: Fingers crossed.

My dishwasher is playing up.
I think a rubber seal might have gone missing.
The top department seem not to be washed at all.
I hope that's the problem, since there is no money for major repairs.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning guys, lots of chatter here this morning. Had a great 10 hour sleep with no heartburn and feel super this morning. Just finished SAP and am now off to do tomorrow's edition. Thanks for the coffee. Later . . .


Glad to hear you're feeling better Don.


----------



## MaxPower

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Sorry I wasn't around for the past few days as I was struck down with a serious case of corneal ulcer. The optometrist had me on a schedule of an aggressive treatment of hourly antibiotics plus daily visits to his office. The last visit was Xmas day. The ophthalmologist is on vacation and that's the reason my optometrist treated me! The doc declared the ulcer is now history and I am now on 4 times daily drops regime until the next visit which is Tuesday. Whew! It sure is difficult to function with only one eye around the Xmas holidays!
> 
> So I hope all the shang gang members are well and stay away from the scale! I know I gained a couple of pounds and I ain't stepping on it!


It's a good thing you got that looked after Sharon. It's best to get things treated right away as there is a greater success rate. But I am glad to hear that you are feeling better.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, hopefully, all will work out well for you and your family. I grew up very poor, so I have some sense of what your children are going through just now. Still, April shall be here very soon, and you shall be reunited as a family in a fine spot in North America. Paix, mon ami.


Hope and Faith.
Two companions we have for our journey through life,
who are less likely to part from our side.
I make sure they stay.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the breakfast Marc! Did you ever complete are your grading or are you still going? 

Don - Glad to hear that you had a good heartburn free sleep....I'm off to check out SAP soon.

Warren - Awesome Flight simulator gift....How COOL Is THAT!? I LOVE getting and giving those kinds of gifts - life experiences instead of material goods. Woot!

Caman- Things always have a way of working out eventually - because you and yours will find the way....I may become concerned about things, but I never worry; that has no value and provides no remedy...I redirect that effort and energy into doing. 

Sharon - Sorry to hear about the eyeball - glad that it's on the mend though. 


Well - After a yesterday of supreme loafing, grazing leftovers, watching a Star Trek marathon yesterday - I am ready to tackle the explosion that is my house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. That sounded serious. Hopefully the antibiotics shall work for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hope and Faith.
> Two companions we have for our journey through life,
> who are less likely to part from our side.
> I make sure they stay.


Very profound, Caman. Deep down, you are a poet and a philosopher, and a student of Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I saw adversites that Star Trek marathon, but had to pass. Actually had another nap this afternoon, a rare treat.

"Thanks for the breakfast Marc! Did you ever complete are your grading or are you still going?" Yes, everything was signed, sealed and delivered by Dec.21st. I am now off until the 4th of Jan.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Afternoon everyone...  It's still too cold for my liking out there but at least the sun has been shining brightly the last few days... much more cheerful!



friend said:


> I OK Marc thanks.
> Hope ye are fine.
> 
> I'm a bit worried for the future:
> When and if the green cards will come.
> Then it will be difficult to make ends meet for the next 3 months,
> since there is so much to pay: green cards, passports and so and I'm forking out
> 1/3 of my monthly budget on paying for wages for Molle working on the records.
> It will be money saved in the end and I'm saving him from unemployment and giving
> him an option to sign on for 300 days from April, if he need too, in the process,
> but it's taking a toll on our finances.
> I have to start shifting the debut album soon, but first the website needs to be up and
> running with web-shop and all.
> Well, I will pray, be a good person and put my faith in God and things might be OK.


Such a hassle, all the paperwork, waiting etc! I hope all goes well for you and your family! May I ask a question... of course feel free to tell me to "butt out" because it isn't really any of my business but I'm of German descent... first generation Canadian actually. My parents entertained the idea of moving back to Germany before I started school and then decided against it... sometimes I think I wish they would have. But Canada is a good place to live. May I ask why your wife wouldn't join you in Sweden? I realize I may have missed a of "story" here, I've been lurking but not reading every post... 



sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Sorry I wasn't around for the past few days as I was struck down with a serious case of corneal ulcer. The optometrist had me on a schedule of an aggressive treatment of hourly antibiotics plus daily visits to his office. The last visit was Xmas day. The ophthalmologist is on vacation and that's the reason my optometrist treated me! The doc declared the ulcer is now history and I am now on 4 times daily drops regime until the next visit which is Tuesday. Whew! It sure is difficult to function with only one eye around the Xmas holidays!
> 
> Sharon, I'm so glad you got good care for this! I had a Strep infection that started in an innocent looking enough scrape on the chin and traveled all the way down my neck, started to move over to other side of my neck and chin and even a couple of spot upward and a fast thinking doctor at the Walk In Clinic close to saved me a trip to hospital with some powerful antibiotics and careful monitoring as my family MD was on vacation.
> 
> So I hope all the shang gang members are well and stay away from the scale! I know I gained a couple of pounds and I ain't stepping on it!


I don't allow scales in my house!  Too stressful. I get weighed at the MD's office... every 2 months or so and his scales are accurate. Over the last couple of years I've gone down from a high of about 215ish lbs to last I was weighed a couple of months ago 163lbs. I can tell by the measuring tape and the fit of my cloths how things are "on a trend" and I believe I'm still headed in the right direction even if I blew it a little over Christmas... I limited myself. I've always been a yo-yo dieter... this time I am determined it will NOT come back on. I still don't know how I will pull this off given my record of failure except hopefully by mindset!


----------



## Dreambird

Warren... I agree, what a cool gift! Happy Birthday wishes to your wife and I hope she enjoys herself completely!


----------



## friend

Dreambird said:


> May I ask why your wife wouldn't join you in Sweden? I realize I may have missed a of "story" here, I've been lurking but not reading every post...


No bother, it's public knowledge anyway. 

Four of the kids are in college in bellevue and one in University, so moving them would be too difficult, language and all. We were going to move back to Ireland anyway, so it was easier for us to move to the US.
My kids speak the local lingo or something similar me thinks. 
Also, Anna had promised her kids that they would stay in Bellevue 
until they graduate.

I think you can thank your parents for staying in Canada.
Germany is OK and the Germans too, but it is a very organized country.
Think Mercedes. Solid and precise, but not particularly oozing Rock n´Roll eh.
The Sweden and Swedish are OK too, but not as easy going as the Irish. 
Then again it's much more organized here and life is smoother then in Ireland.
There is perfect no perfect place to live, but a lot of nice places.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

Time to call it quits. 
Until tomorrow so.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> Time to call it quits.
> Until tomorrow so.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Rps

Good evening Marc, Diane and good morning Caman. I see everyone survived Christmas ... next stop New Years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good evening Marc, Diane and good morning Caman. I see everyone survived Christmas ... next stop New Years.


Evening, Rp. Good to see you here in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.
I hope ye are sleeping tight in youse beds now.
It's 9:40 AM here and I'm going to make my way
to the Irish Embassy to renew Aiofe's passport.
Sleep well.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Time to rise and shine. Today's SAP is up and I am off to do tomorrow. Coffee's on, help yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Time to rise and shine. Today's SAP is up and I am off to do tomorrow. Coffee's on, help yourself.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Guess I shall prepare a light non-turkey buffet for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> I hope ye are sleeping tight in youse beds now.
> It's 9:40 AM here and I'm going to make my way
> to the Irish Embassy to renew Aiofe's passport.
> Sleep well.


Good luck, Caman. That reminds me that I have to renew my Canadian passport.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman. That reminds me that I have to renew my Canadian passport.


Hmmm.
Didn't work as I hoped it would do.
They needed a signature from someone that knows both me and Aiofe
and it has to be a person with an office, i.e. Police, Priest, Doctor, Bank Manager,
Commissioner of Oaths (not commissioner of oats as I did think it was)

I have to wait until the 6th of January my friend, who is a GP, comes back to town.
Then they wanted a birth cert, which they previously said they didn't need.
I sent the one I had to Anna to go with the Green card application.
What a mess. XX)


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning shang gang!

Gorgeous day here!!! 8C sunny. No snow on the grounds whatsoever.

Caman, you sure are having fun with the immigrations authorities! Did you hear about the increased security measures implemented by airport authorities for all US bound flights? How are you holding up?

Marc, you must be getting tons of exercise from all that white stuff shovelling! So how are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning shang gang!
> 
> Gorgeous day here!!! 8C sunny. No snow on the grounds whatsoever.
> 
> Caman, you sure are having fun with the immigrations authorities! Did you hear about the increased security measures implemented by airport authorities for all US bound flights? How are you holding up?
> 
> Marc, you must be getting tons of exercise from all that white stuff shovelling! So how are you?


Morning, Sharon. -1C and cloudy here. We have not had much snow lately, but yes, that is my main source of exercise in the winter.

So, how are you feeling today?


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning shang gang!
> 
> Gorgeous day here!!! 8C sunny. No snow on the grounds whatsoever.
> 
> Caman, you sure are having fun with the immigrations authorities! Did you hear about the increased security measures implemented by airport authorities for all US bound flights? How are you holding up?
> 
> Marc, you must be getting tons of exercise from all that white stuff shovelling! So how are you?


+1 and I'm not going outside today.

Sharon: I'm considering eating clue
and velcro myself to the wall. 

I think I fixed the washing machine though.
All clogged up inside the sprinklers.
Didn't have any glue to put them back together,
so I have temperary used hockey stick tape.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, sorry to hear of the mess with the passports. Hopefully, all will be settled to your satisfaction soon.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, sorry to hear of the mess with the passports. Hopefully, all will be settled to your satisfaction soon.


Thanks Marc.
I do need some positive support at the moment. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> I do need some positive support at the moment. XX)


I almost did not get into Canada as a Landed Immigrant back in 1977 because the Canadian Consulate spelled my first name Mark on my application papers and when I got to the border in Montreal, they questioned the different spellings.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I almost did not get into Canada as a Landed Immigrant back in 1977 because the Canadian Consulate spelled my first name Mark on my application papers and when I got to the border in Montreal, they questioned the different spellings.


Oh Lord. 
I sure that something like that will happen to us.
On Aiofe's birth cert. it sez Ní Fhiaích which is Gaelic for Ravenson
and I didn't take out an Irish passport when I could have and now
I have to wait a few years, so on my passport its Ravenson and so:
-Who is then this little girl with a different name to the person claiming 
he is her father. Why do they have different names? 
I know we will have trouble with this at some point.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh Lord.
> I sure that something like that will happen to us.
> On Aiofe's birth cert. it sez Ní Fhiaích which is Gaelic for Ravenson
> and I didn't take out an Irish passport when I could have and now
> I have to wait a few years, so on my passport its Ravenson and so:
> -Who is then this little girl with a different name to the person claiming
> he is her father. Why do they have different names?
> I know we will have trouble with this at some point.


That sounds complicated. Luckily, while my mother was still alive and living in New York City, I applied for a social security number for my son, as I had already established his US Citizenship as a child born abroad to a US citizen.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all, good evening Caman. Hope all is well. 

Caman, hopefully things will work out on the pass port and green card front .


----------



## macdoodle

Ahhh, catching up on all the goings on.... 

So many conflicts and strangeness going on out in the world, from gvt hassels, to bad behaviour at Timmies.... (which turned out well in the end it seems 

The world seems to stop and be nice for a day, and the moment it is the midnight hour so many go back to the rudeness they are accustomed to.... 

As for the gifts from your mom Dreambird... the best is to quietly give them to others, there are so many who would be grateful.... and if Mom asks just say it didn't fit you but you found someone it did fit and gave it to them, other than her asking, there is no need to cause hurt feelings by offering any info.... 

I am thinking of all of you and Don in particular who suffered with indigestion over the holidays, that all you need to do is drink Ginger Ale before or after your meal, even flat, it will prevent/ get rid of heartburn.... no other 'pop' will do this, the other thing is a nice cup of ginger tea, it does the trick every time...

Now I know this is not something everyone knows but ladies, (and gentlemen) 
when you make your stuffing or dressing, instead of adding water to round out the butter contribution, add ginger ale, the stuffing tasted the very same but heartburn and gas, will no longer cause any more problems.... there are many things when cooking where you can sub ginger ale for water, even flat.... 

I hope this helps those of you who do have heartburn on occasion, I always have a few cans / bottles of good old Canada Dry on hand.....

BTW, I have never made homemade beans with it, (I don't care for them at all) but it would be a fun test .... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, things are fine with me. I agree with the post on ginger ale ..... it works for me. Also, Brie is sometimes used after a big meal as an antacid.

Heading down to Windsor this week for a few days so I'm looking forward to that. Hope everyone has a healthy and happy new year.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are fine with me. I agree with the post on ginger ale ..... it works for me. Also, Brie is sometimes used after a big meal as an antacid.
> 
> Heading down to Windsor this week for a few days so I'm looking forward to that. Hope everyone has a healthy and happy new year.


Same to you! and have a wonderful time in Windsor, (didn't know about the Brie, thanks for the info!!) 
Drive safely and cell free.... ( side of the road and outdoors of restaurants is fine! )


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Drive safely and cell free.... ( side of the road and outdoors of restaurants is fine! )


Thanks for the well wishes. You know you are right on the cell phones. I can't tell you how many people drive and use their cell phones here in Ontario. Our local member finally got a law passed against their use while driving, but ..... people seem to refuse to follow the law. Same with seat belts .... I think we could finance the provincial debt in Bowmanville with the idiots who still refuse to buckle up.

Any way, ranting over.... I would like to thank all of the Shang members for there posts and friendship this year .... I really appreciate your help, insights, encouragement and support. 

Rp


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning everyone...  No, you aren't hallucinating... Dreambird is up and awake and is it still relatively early morning morning by me (9:38am) in Calgary! 



friend said:


> No bother, it's public knowledge anyway.
> 
> Four of the kids are in college in bellevue and one in University, so moving them would be too difficult, language and all. We were going to move back to Ireland anyway, so it was easier for us to move to the US.
> My kids speak the local lingo or something similar me thinks.
> Also, Anna had promised her kids that they would stay in Bellevue
> until they graduate.
> 
> I think you can thank your parents for staying in Canada.
> Germany is OK and the Germans too, but it is a very organized country.
> Think Mercedes. Solid and precise, but not particularly oozing Rock n´Roll eh.
> The Sweden and Swedish are OK too, but not as easy going as the Irish.
> Then again it's much more organized here and life is smoother then in Ireland.
> There is perfect no perfect place to live, but a lot of nice places.


Thank you, Caman for the "catch me up"...  It sounds like you have things well planned, I've never been to Ireland but have seen the many lovely pictures a friend's daughter took on her trip there... it is definitely a place I'd like to go to and spend some time.

I'm so sorry to hear of all the vexations and troubles you're going through right now, I do hope things will go through with a minimum of fuss and troubles.

As for Germany, well I may be remembering it with a very fond heart... :love2: I spent several lenghthy visits over there during my childhood... starting at 1yr. old for Christmas, with both my Mom and Dad visiting my maternal Oma and Opa. That was the longest visit. We came home in May after I turned 2 over there on April 21 in 1958. That was my first Christmas and birthday... I have pictures, though not many memories... but the odd very faint one or two is prompted now and then.  Then I was there again at 7, 10, 13 and 16 mostly just with my Mom as Dad could never get enough time off work except for once. 

My Oma and Opa were, of course IMO the best as they doted on me... I'd go shopping for fresh milk, buns, cheese, sausage etc with Oma every morning and get spoiled by all the shop keepers in the village along the way. Opa and I would walk out to the edge of the village where they had a little summer cottage and their main garden with I'm sure every kind of veggie and a lot of fruits, but I loved the HUGE flower beds and always came back with an equally HUGE bouquet for Oma. Sometimes we'd carry on further down the road into the woods and go mushroom hunting, Opa knew all the edible ones... I loved to look for them... hated to eat them! *lol** Have developed a taste for them since childhood.
These were some of the finest times of my life! 

All the very best to you and your fine family, Caman... things will come together!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,


SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Time to rise and shine. Today's SAP is up and I am off to do tomorrow. Coffee's on, help yourself.


Thanks for the coffee Early Burd...off to check out SAP soon...


Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Guess I shall prepare a light non-turkey buffet for one and all.


Thank you for the Turkey Free buffet... am maxed out on Turkey for a while. 


Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman. That reminds me that I have to renew my Canadian passport.


Just finished doing that for Kacey and I - next time Kacey's passport requires renewal - she will do it herself as an adult. That's a good thing because every time it's been renewed before it's been an epic venture with much paper being copied and notarized and discussions and explanations and corrections and further paper being examined etc etc....


friend said:


> Oh Lord.
> I sure that something like that will happen to us.
> On Aiofe's birth cert. it sez Ní Fhiaích which is Gaelic for Ravenson
> and I didn't take out an Irish passport when I could have and now
> I have to wait a few years, so on my passport its Ravenson and so:
> -Who is then this little girl with a different name to the person claiming
> he is her father. Why do they have different names?
> I know we will have trouble with this at some point.


Yep..count on it... Just make sure you have multiple copies of all papers, preferably notarized and prepare for a long visit to the passport office (i.e. pack a lunch) . Eventually, everyone there will finally satisfy themselves that there is nothing untowards about your application and approve it. 
The challenge for me is keeping my temper - but I do because it is never in my best interest to lose it...I'll just buy myself greater scrutiny, hassle and delay if I do.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon all.

Leslie: One day, maybe not during our lifetime, there will be peace on earth.
Not only foretold by Gods Messengers, but plain to see. It can't go on like this
with injustice, profit chasing, lies and indecency and no respect for nature.

Rp: They passed a law in Ireland prohibiting the use of mobiles whilst driving
and had to scrap it because it meant that drivers of emergency vehicles couldn't
use their com radios, so it all fell to pieces. Madness. 

Diana: Thanks for your support. 
A wonderful story. It must be great to have those memories.
Germany is a nice country.I've been there a few times. 
Little bit too safe, like Sweden, though. I enjoy the freedom in Ireland,
but if something happens then both Germany and the Scandinavian countries are a better 
place to be because you do get what is stipulated in the law. In Ireland it's harder and you are
more on your own if you are down on your luck. I remember back in the early -90th.
There were times when I didn't eat dinner, so there would be more food for the kids.
we could only heath the kitchen and bathroom and had to move the gas radiator
up to the attic bedroom awhile before going to bed otherwise we would have turned into ice sickles.
No running hot water, no fridge and a stove we fired up with turf for both heat and cooking.
I'm so grateful for what ever I have today and can never see reason to complain.

Kim: I'm really looking forward to the day it's all done and we can book the flight tickets.

Garret: Lets.


----------



## SINC

Just fired up the my first laptop, the 400 Mhz Lombard PowerBook G3 to give the battery a run after being on the charger for a couple of weeks now. Time will tell.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all!!!!

We have a little snow here now, looks a little more like winter. Only 3 months to go and it is finished!!!!!! I have spent the day running around and cleaning house.

Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hi all!!!!
> 
> We have a little snow here now, looks a little more like winter. Only 3 months to go and it is finished!!!!!! I have spent the day running around and cleaning house.
> 
> Hope you all had a good day.


Evening, Jeanne. How is Life treating you today?

"Only 3 months to go and it is finished!!!!!!" May 24th is usually our last day of winter here in St.John's. Still, it has not been too bad, in that we have only had one bad storm this month. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I would like to thank all of the Shang members for there posts and friendship this year .... I really appreciate your help, insights, encouragement and support. Rp"

To you as well, Rp. You are a valued and important member of our Shang family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Hi Jeanne. All well I hope. 

Marc: Scary picture that. 

Good night. 2:29 am and late to bed again.
See ye tomorrow me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have an 8AM eye surgeon appointment tomorrow morning, so someone else shall have to do our breakfast and tea/coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope that this finds your well and happy. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Goodnight Caman and Marc - 

Hope your Eyeball appt goes well Marc... Hard to grade without your eyeballs in top condition.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

-9 here today. 
Have to go out on town and run some errands.
Better dress well then.
After a few days without internet the wife has got it back for Sunday.
We had to change supplier and it took a bit of time.
Now I can see her pretty face and it makes the wait less painful. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and all who will follow. Since Marc is busy at the eye doctor, I have put out the pastry table with sticky buns, bagels, croissants and butter along with a fruit platter and tea and coffee as usual.

Jut uploaded SAP and am off to search the web for more fun stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thanks for the bagels and coffee, Don.

So, how is everyone this morning?


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, good afternoon Caman, how are you today? Cold here [ for Bowmanville - 16 ] but will warm up tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Glad to see you up and about here in The Shang. Currently +5C here in St.John's with lots of wind and rain. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, things are good. My wife hates the winter so will be looking to stay warm today. Very little snow, which is good. How about you .... new semester coming up?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are good. My wife hates the winter so will be looking to stay warm today. Very little snow, which is good. How about you .... new semester coming up?


My wife hates the lack of sunshine, Rp, having grown up in Calgary and Edmonton. The cold does not bother her, just the non-sunny days during Winter, which lasts here in St.John's at least until May 24th.

Taking a break from anything academic until Jan. 4th. Our semester starts on the 7th, so there is time to get prepared.

How is your academic work coming along?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I still have about 18 books to come. I've been mapping my Lit Review, so I hope to start in Feb/Mar timeframe. Somewhere in there I have to find a class to teach .... probably volunteer in the ESL world. We've been tied up with the Windsor move ... its an on again - off again thing but we will work it out soon. That is the biggest problem for me right now as I'm in the middle of everything . Once that is completed I can get on track.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I still have about 18 books to come. I've been mapping my Lit Review, so I hope to start in Feb/Mar timeframe. Somewhere in there I have to find a class to teach .... probably volunteer in the ESL world. We've been tied up with the Windsor move ... its an on again - off again thing but we will work it out soon. That is the biggest problem for me right now as I'm in the middle of everything . Once that is completed I can get on track.



I hate moving. Our last move was in 1996, and we only moved two blocks into a bigger house. Took a total of 10 hours to move everything, but there are still some boxes we have yet to unpack.

How far are you from Windsor?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, on a good traffic day we would be about 5 1/2 hours drive. When we were first married I worked for the Bank. and we moved something like 6 times in 3 years. We've been here the longest or anywhere, about 25 years .... and we still have unopened boxes from our last move........


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, Rp. Why the move this time to Windsor?


----------



## Rps

Warmer weather and cost of living. It also has a higher population of potential ESL students, so a job prospect seems good. For a small city it has a lot going for it.


----------



## MaxPower

My wife hates the cold as well. She always says that she belongs in the south.


----------



## MaxPower

Just back from the Lexus dealer. I'm getting my timing belt done. Even though you pay a price for the service, it can't be beat. Then I went to get a walker for my mother-in-law and some compression stockings for my father-in-law. Over to Starbucks where they proceeded to screw up my order - well a part of it anyway. Oh well in the end it all worked out.


----------



## Rps

Say Warren, have you tried the Starbucks instant coffee. My daughter gave me some, and when you make it according to directions it tastes exactly like the store brew ... not saying that is a good thing, as I'm a Second Cup kind of guy, but it is remarkable ..... very expensive but remarkable.


----------



## friend

Good evening Rp, Marc and Warren. 

Lads, both the wife and I hate the cold too. 
Well she does anyway, I just dislike, despise, loathe, castigate and revile it. :lmao:

Rp: Good luck with the move. I know the downside of it.
I have moved 39 times since I moved out of my ma's flat.
Now I hope there will only be a few more moves until till put me in the ground.

Marc: Unpack those boxes lad. 

Warren: I notised how important it is to have those major repairs done by an
authorized garage when I sold my van. Otherwise they want to cut the asking price,
so it's money save in a way.


----------



## Rps

Good evening Caman. Yep moving is a pain, but when you consider this will be our retirement home it isn't all bad. It is nothing like the move you are contemplating. I've looked at job offers in China and Korea but have been reticent about taking them [ as my wife's supply of meds is an issue ], that would be a move..... however your's is probably just as dramatic.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good evening Caman. Yep moving is a pain, but when you consider this will be our retirement home it isn't all bad. It is nothing like the move you are contemplating. I've looked at job offers in China and Korea but have been reticent about taking them [ as my wife's supply of meds is an issue ], that would be a move..... however your's is probably just as dramatic.


Not as dramatic as Korea maybe, but the problem is that we can't take that
much stuff with us to Bellevue. I want to bring my pots and pans.


----------



## Rps

Yeah I get that, if I took the jobs we would only take a token amount of stuff with us .... key being its not the going but the leaving that is the problem and in that area you might want to leave quickly.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Warmer weather and cost of living. It also has a higher population of potential ESL students, so a job prospect seems good. For a small city it has a lot going for it.


Yes, those points make sense, Rp. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> My wife hates the cold as well. She always says that she belongs in the south.


Afternoon, Warren. My wife would not want to move to the US south, in that she does not like the high heat and humidity. The only thing that she likes about the weather here in St.John's is that it is not drying her skin as happened during the winters in Edmonton and Calgary.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Morning everyone...  Yep, it's me again at 10:07am Calgary time! I've been waking up earlier since they "messed" with the time and that "hour back" it seems. It's the only way, and my body seems to know to get enough LIGHT to stay out of the dumps... 

Don... curious... what does this do for it?:



SINC said:


> Just fired up the my first laptop, the 400 Mhz Lombard PowerBook G3 to give the battery a run after being on the charger for a couple of weeks now. Time will tell.


I'm wondering because I still have my second laptop, a 333Mhz Pismo PowerBook G3 that after a period of sitting just refused to start up. It's certainly nothing like a logic board as the one in there is pretty much brand new... mebbe PRAM battery but MyMacDealer tech suggested leaving it plugged in for a lengthy period of time and see if it wouldn't start. They didn't specify, and I didn't persue it after it still didn't start after a two day period on the AC. There was nothing wrong with it... it simply sat w/o being used for about 3 months and *bliff** ... no start. Would a really long time on the AC perhaps if I'm lucky do the trick?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


SINC said:


> Morning Camán and all who will follow. Since Marc is busy at the eye doctor, I have put out the pastry table with sticky buns, bagels, croissants and butter along with a fruit platter and tea and coffee as usual.
> 
> Jut uploaded SAP and am off to search the web for more fun stuff.


Thanks for the sticky buns Don...I'll go straight for those  Off to check out SAP In a few...


Dr.G. said:


> I hate moving.


+ 1 with a bullet
I find moving to be one of the most anxiety causing events in my life. I have moved too many times. XX) Nothing extremely bad has happened - but I always lose something through each process.... And dealing with change is always a challenge for me...I naturally thrive on routines and must suffer through changes until I can establish and adapt to a new routine. Despite the experience gained by age , the older I get the harder it is.....

Being an Oil & Gas brat is much like an Army brat - your family moves many times to follow the work....I've lost track of how many times I've moved over my lifetime....over 30 for sure and I am 49 years old. Then what do I end up doing for a living? Oil & Gas. And who do I marry? An O&G exec. So the moves shall continue....at least until Lee retires...and that might be a while.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone!

Hi there Dreambirdie! 

I've heard that after being on the AC for a extended period of time, you should be able to 'jump start' the system by having another system hooked up to it or have another monitor hooked to it and press the on button on the monitor. Its the same idea as jumping a car. I'm not keen on using a working system to do the trick. Somebody else might know more about it as I'm not an expert on this. Good luck!


----------



## Dreambird

friend said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Diana: Thanks for your support.
> A wonderful story. It must be great to have those memories.
> Germany is a nice country.I've been there a few times.
> Little bit too safe, like Sweden, though. I enjoy the freedom in Ireland,
> but if something happens then both Germany and the Scandinavian countries are a better
> place to be because you do get what is stipulated in the law. In Ireland it's harder and you are
> more on your own if you are down on your luck. I remember back in the early -90th.
> There were times when I didn't eat dinner, so there would be more food for the kids.
> we could only heath the kitchen and bathroom and had to move the gas radiator
> up to the attic bedroom awhile before going to bed otherwise we would have turned into ice sickles.
> No running hot water, no fridge and a stove we fired up with turf for both heat and cooking.
> I'm so grateful for what ever I have today and can never see reason to complain.


I understand Caman, and we keep politics out of this forum to my pleasure so I won't do much more than a cursory mention so you have a better understanding of me...  My parents grew up living what one would call a simple farming life in the Sudetenland. They weren't rich by any means so my background is from that anyway as well and when my father's family fled and became refugee's in Canada in 1938 their life was full of hard work and things were tough at first... so that is my background. However I also come from that same family being socialist...  Canada has been a good place for us as it's not as "severe" as the US. Germany and Sweden are OTOH even more socialist than Canada, but I'm thinking I could fit in. But then I wouldn't be adverse to trying Ireland either given a chance... to me. I do know how tough life could be in Ireland just from all that I learned about it etc. But I have very good reason to be grateful that I'm in Canada... 

So... probably I'd guess you and I are placed in slightly different places on the political scale... but that's OK. Doesn't matter to me, if it doesn't to you!  I'm just as happy to ignore all that in the Shang... if I'm in the mood for a debate I go to the appropriate forums. I find I haven't really been (in the mood) much lately.


----------



## MLeh

Dreambird said:


> I'm wondering because I still have my second laptop, a 333Mhz Pismo PowerBook G3 that after a period of sitting just refused to start up. It's certainly nothing like a logic board as the one in there is pretty much brand new... mebbe PRAM battery but MyMacDealer tech suggested leaving it plugged in for a lengthy period of time and see if it wouldn't start. They didn't specify, and I didn't persue it after it still didn't start after a two day period on the AC. There was nothing wrong with it... it simply sat w/o being used for about 3 months and *bliff** ... no start. Would a really long time on the AC perhaps if I'm lucky do the trick?


Is it a Pismo? As far as I know the Pismos only came with 400 MHz or 500 MHz processors. The 333 MHz would be an earlier incarnation of the G3 PowerBook. (The easiest way to tell if it is a Pismo is if it has a FireWire port).

If it is a FW equipped Pismo, you can run it in 'Target Mode', but that still requires being able to boot it.

Anyway, we still have our 400 MHz Pismo, leave it booted in OS 9 to play some old games that never made it into OSX. The battery is completely shot, so we just leave it plugged into the AC all the time. These computers can run without the battery, but if it isn't firing up you may want to look at the small lithium battery (not the big removable one).

By the way, my first laptop was a PowerBook 170 which I eventually donated to our local school when I got the Pismo.


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> Good Morning everyone...  Yep, it's me again at 10:07am Calgary time! I've been waking up earlier since they "messed" with the time and that "hour back" it seems. It's the only way, and my body seems to know to get enough LIGHT to stay out of the dumps...
> 
> Don... curious... what does this do for it?:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering because I still have my second laptop, a 333Mhz Pismo PowerBook G3 that after a period of sitting just refused to start up. It's certainly nothing like a logic board as the one in there is pretty much brand new... mebbe PRAM battery but MyMacDealer tech suggested leaving it plugged in for a lengthy period of time and see if it wouldn't start. They didn't specify, and I didn't persue it after it still didn't start after a two day period on the AC. There was nothing wrong with it... it simply sat w/o being used for about 3 months and *bliff** ... no start. Would a really long time on the AC perhaps if I'm lucky do the trick?


My machine sat unused for six years, but when I plugged it in to the AC, it fired right up. I let the battery get to 100% then tried to run it, but it lasted only 10 minutes, so I plugged it back in and left it for two full weeks. Now the battery lasts about an hour.

Yours should have started right up. 

The bad news is there is no way you can "jump start" the laptop. I think what Sharon is thinking is that it is like booting from an external drive with a clone copy, but my bet is you don't have a cloned backup.

And even if you did, it would still be of no help as your machine has to power up to connect to an external drive.

I don't think that any amount of time plugged in will help it, but if I were you, I would try one thing and that is to take the battery right out of the machine and then try plugging it into the AC and hit the power switch.

If it does not start then, there is a bad circuit somewhere. Something has deteriorated over time.

And by the way, it is more likely a Lombard like mine than a Pismo. Lombards only had two models the 333 and the 400 like mine if I recall.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day Kim and Sharon... 

So kind of like hooking the 2 up in Firewire target mode? Both my present lappies are capable... so long as it doesn't harm my main one as it's my well... my MAIN one as in only for all intents and purposes. 

Moving... bleeech! I haven't done much at all in my lifetime and certainly not really long distance and I still hate the whole idea! I would like to look at a townhouse in Calgary instead of my house... easier for me to look after. However the two things that turn me off are the packing and moving and my uncertainty about community fees.

Kim... a question, if you don't mind. My neighbour and I would like spend a nice quiet New Year's Eve at home and order in Chinese food. Any recommendations? My favourite is no more. Neither of us is really into dressing up and going out... I'm always too cold and she's just been worked to death at the Bay.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks for the advice Don, I shall try it. 

It's a shame as the machine is otherwise in pristine condition.

AFAIK it's a Pismo... I was never told any different but then... ? My first Mac was indeed a Lombard. Anyway the serial # from this one is QT0481HGK34 if that helps any.


----------



## SINC

Moving day here is it?

Ann and I moved 11 times between 1965 when we married and 1988 when we moved into our present home. That's an average of once every two years. The longest was when we lived in Wallaceburg, ON for seven years.

Our three children were born in three different provinces, SK, AB and ON.


----------



## SINC

And now for something completely different. 

Tired of all the Christmas carols yet? 

Well here is one you can download and have a chuckle while you listen. It really made my day.

Download it here!

You're welcome.


----------



## Dreambird

Yeah, no luck on the AC I'm afraid. The battery is out of it for storage anyway, it just has that weight saver in it right now.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Dreambird said:


> So... probably I'd guess you and I are placed in slightly different places on the political scale... but that's OK. Doesn't matter to me, if it doesn't to you!  I'm just as happy to ignore all that in the Shang... if I'm in the mood for a debate I go to the appropriate forums. I find I haven't really been (in the mood) much lately.


Just incase you got me a bit wrong.
I'm not interested in party politics at all and I only vote because
it carries a potential danger not to exercise that right and leave the plate
open to extremist of any kind or origin.
My reference and reflection was solely based on the facts of what is offered to a 
resident in the varios countries and only from a non-political view. 
I do no judge or take any stand how different countries got were they are today.
For me it's of utter importance that I will have access to good 
heath care for my kids and that I will have medication for my hemophilia,
since I'll be bedridden with out it. So I start there when I plan to move anywhere.
And as a bahái I see no need for party politics in a distant future.


----------



## Dreambird

*lol** Make that "doesn't know if it's a Lombard or Pismo"...  I was just checking a little freebie program I have called MacTracker and according to that there was a Lombard Bronze Key that fits the description of mine as for the 333Mhz/400Mhz. However there are no mention of Firewire ports yet and the model was discontinue long before I got mine.

The next one is indeed a Pismo (Firewire), however it doesn't fit mine in the description for the 400Mhz/500Mhz. Mine is definitely a 333Mhz... it was discontinue in Jan, 2001 and I got my machine up via third party from the States in June, 2001 brand spanking new at a splendid price. And it performed very well for about 5 years in all. But it is a bronze key 333Mhz... so it's some kind of hybrid Lombard/Pismo...  The marking under the display would suggest Pismo as they went from calling them MacIntosh PowerBook to just PowerBook as is mine. 

Mebbe I have something of value here?


----------



## SINC

Diane, if it has the bronze keyboard, as mine does, it is without question a Lombard. As I noted earlier they only made two models the 333 and the 400.

Here is a link with all the info about them:

PowerBookG3 (Lombard)

PS: Did you or anyone listen to the mp3 I posted on the previous page? It is too funny.


----------



## Dreambird

Well, then I owe you an apology perhaps. It sounds like we both want the very same things and I pretty much go out to vote for the same reasons... please pardon my assumptions which are entirely wrong. 



friend said:


> Just incase you got me a bit wrong.
> I'm not interested in party politics at all and I only vote because
> it carries a potential danger not to exercise that right and leave the plate
> open to extremist of any kind or origin.
> My reference and reflection was solely based on the facts of what is offered to a
> resident in the varios countries and only from a non-political view.
> I do no judge or take any stand how different countries got were they are today.
> For me it's of utter importance that I will have access to good
> heath care for my kids and that I will have medication for my hemophilia,
> since I'll be bedridden with out it. So I start there when I plan to move anywhere.
> And as a bahái I see no need for party politics in a distant future.


----------



## Dreambird

Here's just part of the rub, Don:



> This was the last PowerBook with built-in SCSI support and the first with New World ROMs


Mine has NO built in SCSI support, in fact I remember having a royal hassle get my Lombard's Orb disks to run with a "go between" device. And mine did have Firewire ports. 

It's an oddball. I might snap some pics.

Sorry haven't had a chance to listen to your file yet...


----------



## friend

Dreambird said:


> Well, then I owe you an apology perhaps. It sounds like we both want the very same things and I pretty much go out to vote for the same reasons... please pardon my assumptions which are entirely wrong.


No worries.
It is difficult to communicate via the net and I'm amazed that it works at all.
It's sooo easy to add a wee laugh, a smile, a frown, a hand gesture
to emphasize on what we want to say. All we have posting are a few smilies. :clap:
Truly a wonder that it works so well as it does.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Diane, if it has the bronze keyboard, as mine does, it is without question a Lombard. As I noted earlier they only made two models the 333 and the 400.
> 
> Here is a link with all the info about them:
> 
> PowerBookG3 (Lombard)
> 
> PS: Did you or anyone listen to the mp3 I posted on the previous page? It is too funny.


I did.
Funny stuff.


----------



## Dreambird

Mine sounds closer to what this guy says he got on Ebay except for that mine is definitely a 333Mhz... but he doesn't mention if his find has Firewire ports. Mine will also play DVD's.

Lombard PowerBook: Almost a Pismo for Less


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all.

I think that I hate moving as much as I hate snow ............ even though I have only moved twice in 33 years.


----------



## Dreambird

You're so right, Caman! That's one thing I like about the Shang... people do get to know each other here as best as possible, it's good place. 



friend said:


> No worries.
> It is difficult to communicate via the net and I'm amazed that it works at all.
> It's sooo easy to add a wee laugh, a smile, a frown, a hand gesture
> to emphasize on what we want to say. All we have posting are a few smilies. :clap:
> Truly a wonder that it works so well as it does.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> You're so right, Caman! That's one thing I like about the Shang... people do get to know each other here as best as possible, it's good place.


Very true, Diane. And while we can't supply any direct sunshine to those who need this sort of boost, we can share some understanding and friendship. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dreambird

That's what I'm saying... it is truly an oddball. I bought it brand new in June, 2001 with a reputable company called Smalldog in the States and since they can not ship to Canada I had to use a third party. I enlisted the aid of a friend in Portland. It was always serviced when it needed it at MyMacDealer here in Calgary who honoured the warranty plus the extended. They usually referred to it as either PowerBook Bronze Key or Pismo... no one ever said anything about those Firewire ports not coming with the machine. Especially when I managed to fry one and they had to get the replacement parts from Apple.

And... fairies wear boots... I tell no lie. I saw it, I saw it with my own two eyes... 
Just like I saw the papers for those parts.

My point being that when doing service work, Apple will not supply upgraded parts... they supply what they have on record as coming with that machine only.



MazterCBlazter said:


> The Lombard has no firewire ports, the only G3 powerbook with them was the Pismo at 400 or 500 MHz, unless it had an upgrade chip.


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> And... fairies wear boots... I tell no lie. I saw it, I saw it with my own two eyes...


Fairies do indeed wear boots and I can confirm it in this rare photo of the Snow Fairy. 

He shovels people's walks when they aren't looking.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Fairies do indeed wear boots and I can confirm it in this rare photo of the Snow Fairy.
> 
> He shovels people's walks when they aren't looking.


That's great, Don. Send them over this way. All we have here are Snow Idiots, people who shovel and wonder why they are even here during the Winter months. Here is one of those SIs who each Winter swears that it shall be his last Winter.


----------



## SINC

Geez, they're even spamming the Shang now, but I reported it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Geez, they're even spamming the Shang now, but I reported it.


Good idea, Don. Seems to have hit the Movies thread as well.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea, Don. Seems to have hit the Movies thread as well.


Yeah, I reported it there too Marc.


----------



## ehMax

SINC said:


> Geez, they're even spamming the Shang now, but I reported it.


Zapped and banned in under 10 minutes.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Happy New Year's!!!!*



MazterCBlazter said:


> No snow here, just rain, all the christmas shopping has been done so todays agenda consists of eating, doing some barbell dead lifts, and bench presses. There is a sale on at Safeway so it's that and relaxing.
> 
> How is Vicki doing, haven't seen her here for a while? I knew she was having some difficulties. I hope they worked out ok.


Wow people! I haven't seen you in such a long time and have missed all, ok, well-not ALL but the majority and as in this 'democracy' we abode within, DEMOCRACY rules!

Thanks for the thoughts Garrett. My family is an amazing replica of the Great Wall. They have managed to still do exceptionally well in every stream of their life in spite of the adversity we're facing. It doesn't hurt that people like Dr. G, However, RP, Sharon, plus you, think of me now and then. . My heart skips beats when you guys think of me - and that's a DANGEROUS THING since I have hypertension :lmao::lmao::lmao:!!! But I believe the opposite: your thoughts and kind actions are actually the electrical impulses which regulate my heart and soul when they think they are on the brink of extinguishing! So to all of you out there, and you KNOW who you are, THANK YOU SO MUCH. I hope you have had a wonderful Holiday Season until now and I shall hope to be online in order to wish all of you, PLUS ALL THE PUPPIES IN EHMAC AND A SPECIAL New Year's toot toot to Dr. G's beautiful House of G-Doxies. Talk to you all later!!

Great warm from your truant member, 
Vicki


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Fairies do indeed wear boots and I can confirm it in this rare photo of the Snow Fairy.
> 
> He shovels people's walks *when they aren't looking*.


Might be a good thing :lmao:
The audio clip is hilarious - I'm guessing that is Rich Little doing his best Porky PIg impersonation..  THanks :clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

ciaochiao said:


> I hope you have had a wonderful Holiday Season until now and I shall hope to be online in order to wish all of you, PLUS ALL THE PUPPIES IN EHMAC AND A SPECIAL New Year's toot toot to Dr. G's beautiful House of G-Doxies. Talk to you all later!!
> 
> Great warm from your truant member,
> Vicki


Hi Vicki.
Hope you have had a good Christmas too.
If you are not online until 2010:
Take care, pamper yourself and have a Happy New Year.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks, Elaine... I missed this further back. I'm trying to figure out just what the thing is but yes it does have native Firewire ports. 



MLeh said:


> Is it a Pismo? As far as I know the Pismos only came with 400 MHz or 500 MHz processors. The 333 MHz would be an earlier incarnation of the G3 PowerBook. (The easiest way to tell if it is a Pismo is if it has a FireWire port).
> 
> If it is a FW equipped Pismo, you can run it in 'Target Mode', but that still requires being able to boot it.
> 
> Anyway, we still have our 400 MHz Pismo, leave it booted in OS 9 to play some old games that never made it into OSX. The battery is completely shot, so we just leave it plugged into the AC all the time. These computers can run without the battery, but if it isn't firing up you may want to look at the small lithium battery (not the big removable one).
> 
> By the way, my first laptop was a PowerBook 170 which I eventually donated to our local school when I got the Pismo.


Don... good .mp3 file... I just listened! :lmao::clap::lmao:

Oh and gee whiz! Guy who shovels my walks doesn't come a-lookin' like that... :-(

Hi Vicki!


----------



## Dr.G.

ehMax said:


> Zapped and banned in under 10 minutes.


This is why they pay you the big bucks, Mr. Mayor. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> Wow people! I haven't seen you in such a long time and have missed all, ok, well-not ALL but the majority and as in this 'democracy' we abode within, DEMOCRACY rules!
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts Garrett. My family is an amazing replica of the Great Wall. They have managed to still do exceptionally well in every stream of their life in spite of the adversity we're facing. It doesn't hurt that people like Dr. G, However, RP, Sharon, plus you, think of me now and then. . My heart skips beats when you guys think of me - and that's a DANGEROUS THING since I have hypertension :lmao::lmao::lmao:!!! But I believe the opposite: your thoughts and kind actions are actually the electrical impulses which regulate my heart and soul when they think they are on the brink of extinguishing! So to all of you out there, and you KNOW who you are, THANK YOU SO MUCH. I hope you have had a wonderful Holiday Season until now and I shall hope to be online in order to wish all of you, PLUS ALL THE PUPPIES IN EHMAC AND A SPECIAL New Year's toot toot to Dr. G's beautiful House of G-Doxies. Talk to you all later!!
> 
> Great warm from your truant member,
> Vicki



Welcome home, Vicki. Glad to see you back with your Shang family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

ehMax said:


> Zapped and banned in under 10 minutes.


Thank you sir, well done as usual. :clap:

Happy New year to you and yours!


----------



## KC4

ehMax said:


> Zapped and banned in under 10 minutes.


Thank you for "taking out" the trash so quickly....:clap:must keep the streets of ehMac clean and tidy....


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

ehMax said:


> Zapped and banned in under 10 minutes.


ehMax Flash. 




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dreambird

Well... I am embarrassed! 

I had to dig up the sales receipt for the machine to figure it out... it IS a 400Mhz, so a legitimate Pismo. I'll have my crow with anything that will make it more palatable... XX)

I don't know if it used to say so on the bottom cover's label as when I fried the Firewire port it blew a hole right through the original and I had the bottom cover replaced and the label is now saved in with the papers somewhere.


----------



## ehMax

SINC said:


> Thank you sir, well done as usual. :clap:
> 
> Happy New year to you and yours!


Happy New Year! 

I'm in the middle of hell week as I call it. Boxing day week mixed with Retail. Add in year-end inventory. 

Is it spring yet?


----------



## friend

ehMax said:


> Is it spring yet?


I will definitely claim it is, if you back me up. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

ehMax said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I'm in the middle of hell week as I call it. Boxing day week mixed with Retail. Add in year-end inventory.
> 
> Is it spring yet?


I think a cup of Sonal Special Supreme, our fines blend of herbal teas when used for relaxation, might be in order, Mr. Mayor. On the house, and only at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

Dreambird said:


> Well... I am embarrassed!
> 
> I had to dig up the sales receipt for the machine to figure it out... it IS a 400Mhz, so a legitimate Pismo. I'll have my crow with anything that will make it more palatable... XX)
> 
> I don't know if it used to say so on the bottom cover's label as when I fried the Firewire port it blew a hole right through the original and I had the bottom cover replaced and the label is now saved in with the papers somewhere.


No need to be embarrassed - I just wanted to make sure you had a Pismo as it is slightly different than the other models. (And normally I'd say to check the 'About This Mac' under the Apple Menu to see what processor speed it is, but that's sort of hard to do when you can't get the thing to boot.)

But if it won't fire up, odds are it is the smaller battery in the computer. It's what actually provides the signal for it to boot up when you press the 'Go' button. If you really want to resurrect it you'd probably be looking at a new one. A quick google found this. . There's also a link to a pdf manual on the same site.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Watching Scarface on the


----------



## Rps

Hi CC nice to see you back!


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

See ye tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> See ye tomorrow.


Good night, Caman. Speak with your tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Brrrrr....*



friend said:


> Watching Scarface on the


Wow, are you serious Caman? You're really watching on the console b/w tv? I used to have one of those!! I love b/w photography and don't mind watching b/w movies. Color is overrated! :lmao:



Rps said:


> Hi CC nice to see you back!


Hi Rp! It's nice to access a net connection and say hi! How's our resident chef? Your recipes have tied my wandering thoughts over throughout the past few months. Whenever I've tried to calm my mind and think of pleasant things, Dr. G's pups and your recipes spring to mind. I don't think I've see that much ingenuity from one who is not or boasts of being a cook of sorts. I've yet to try your pot roast recipe but did do one thing Elaine commanded of me last year: I finally acquired a meat thermometer! This way, I can finally make a roast without slivering it to death in order to test doneness. But I have progressed Rp: I now have the sirloin roast I shall be using to try your recipe. It's in the deep freeze. I've also tried your chicken recipe. It was a HUGE hit with my children. I added some black beans for extra protein but it resulted in fueling our home with human gas:lmao:. How was YOUR Xmas? How was your granddaughter's 1st Xmas? 



Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


Nite nite Dr. G, Mrs. G, all the G-doxies. May the angels of back pain use their wings to keep snow from your doorstep! I remember how much back pain you experienced last year!

Nite All.
Vicki


----------



## Dreambird

Yes the PRAM battery. Thanks for the link Elaine...  It was the tech people at the store trying to spare me having to buy one to suggested that sometimes having the machine plugged into the AC for a few days would do the trick. 

Since those little batteries aren't the cheapest thing areound...  But I might get one anyway... seems to me the machine should be useful for something.

Good Night to everyone who already went to bed... sleep tight! My own system kicked in and did what it does most days lately... I wake up earlier but then when the sun starts to go away between 4PM and 5PM I get a "nap call" that I can't always resist. I sure do wish they would leave that 1hour twice a year alone! 



MLeh said:


> No need to be embarrassed - I just wanted to make sure you had a Pismo as it is slightly different than the other models. (And normally I'd say to check the 'About This Mac' under the Apple Menu to see what processor speed it is, but that's sort of hard to do when you can't get the thing to boot.)
> 
> But if it won't fire up, odds are it is the smaller battery in the computer. It's what actually provides the signal for it to boot up when you press the 'Go' button. If you really want to resurrect it you'd probably be looking at a new one. A quick google found this. . There's also a link to a pdf manual on the same site.


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Say Warren, have you tried the Starbucks instant coffee. My daughter gave me some, and when you make it according to directions it tastes exactly like the store brew ... not saying that is a good thing, as I'm a Second Cup kind of guy, but it is remarkable ..... very expensive but remarkable.


I have tried their instant when I was in Florida. For instant it is a pretty good cup o' joe. Although very expensive.

And I'm with you. I'm a Second Cup kind of guy.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> G'Day Kim and Sharon...
> 
> 
> Kim... a question, if you don't mind. My neighbour and I would like spend a nice quiet New Year's Eve at home and order in Chinese food. Any recommendations? My favourite is no more. Neither of us is really into dressing up and going out... I'm always too cold and she's just been worked to death at the Bay.


Gee Dreambirdie - I'm not ignoring your question - I haven't yet personally tried any and therefore I don't have a strong for sure recommendation for your area.(i.e that will surely deliver to you) ..and sending anything via Cab on New Year's Eve is a fool's game.

Here is a link to Urbanspoon Chinese in your area....Bill's Peking House has good reviews from reviewers I trust...but I don't know whether Bill's would deliver to you or not. 
Southeast - Chinese Restaurants - Calgary | Urbanspoon

Kam Han is another one I trust the reviewers on.


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Kim,

Just curious as well, what brought your family to the Houston area originally? We visit McAllen to see my wife's brother and fell in love with Texas.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> Just curious as well, what brought your family to the Houston area originally? We visit McAllen to see my wife's brother and fell in love with Texas.


OIl & Gas work related move...always...
McAllen is great....I may be traveling that way for a bit in January. That Celebrity chef I am working with is doing a filming location scouting trip and wants me along. We will mostly be along the border there near and around Brownsville, TX.


----------



## Dreambird

S'okay Kim, thanks for the link... I'll have a look around. If nothing else the place that took over Ginger Beef at Sunridge while not quite as good is fine enough. I'm sure we'll find a good one... 

Texas? In January? You sure you don't need someone to come along to assist you... or something?


----------



## Dreambird

Woo Hoo!!! There are still Ginger Beef restaurants in Calgary:

Ginger Beef Peking House - Calgary Locations | Urbanspoon

That northeast one would be closest to me... I'm barely in the SE. Maybe I can get them...


----------



## friend

ciaochiao said:


> Wow, are you serious Caman? You're really watching on the console b/w tv? I used to have one of those!! I love b/w photography and don't mind watching b/w movies. Color is overrated! :lmao:


:lmao::clap:
Hi Vicki.
Not really no. 
That is one of my smilie TV thingybobs that I use.
They work best on white background though.
They are cute. Here are the other two and the radio's.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.
Hope the night has been restful and dreamy. 

Breakfast anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for breakfast. I see you have hired some staff in The Cafe Chez Marc. Fine with me. 

How are you this morning?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Thanks for breakfast. I see you have hired some staff in The Cafe Chez Marc. Fine with me.
> 
> How are you this morning?


No bad at all Marc, thanks.
Hope you are well.
Only today and tomorrow left on this years.
Feels a bit weird.
It went fast, didn't it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, this year did go by quickly. My wife and I are going to spend New Year's Eve together, just the two of us, for the first time in years. Usually, we go to or have a big party. I like the idea of it being just the two of us. 

And soon, you shall be reunited with your wife and other children.


----------



## friend

My son was telling me about racists and he said he had heard about 
The Cous-Cous Klan. :lmao::clap:

At least he can tell right from wrong when it comes to 
action and deeds.

This lad might have more problems with that then my son.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, I once had a "visit" from the KKK when I was teaching at a Freedom School in Coy, Alabama. They are a scary group of "morans". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, I once had a "visit" from the KKK when I was teaching at a Freedom School in Coy, Alabama. They are a scary group of "morans". Paix, mon ami.


I know.
Strange really, that people can go so wrong
and still retain some human features.
Then again, few animals would act like they do.

I mean, we are all and evryone of us africans and 
we all descend from the same small group of people.
Some of us have ancestors that left Africa a long time ago, and thus look sickly pail as I do, and some have ancestors that stayed beyond.
That's really all. 
We are all more closely related the different kind of Chimpanzees are
and there is only one race of humans, no several, as with Chimp's.
I'm proud to be related to all people, but feel sad over some of them that
are still blind as a bat. (I know bats arn't blind, but it's a fun saying)

Love, peace and understanding. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Love, peace and understanding." Amen, brother. Amen.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Love, peace and understanding." Amen, brother. Amen.


Upon reading these last posts, an old, but beautiful song filled my mind, 
I share it here with you... the words are wonderful, the music haunting.... 

YouTube - luther vandross the impossible dream live


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc and Leslie. Slept in a wee bit this morning, but that is just fine with me. SAP is up and I am off to work on tomorrow. Later . . .


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don and Leslie. How is everyone today? I'm off to SAP, have a good day.


----------



## Rps

Now I've seen everything....Marc there is actually a company which is selling orthopedic beds for dogs...for two payments of $20 your dog can sleep on a bed which is probably better designed than the one I sleep on.

The site is : www.buydogpedic.com, I'm sure all your Doxies would love them.........


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for Breakfast Caman..Looks good..I'l take a scone please. 

UH oh - I think a cold has finally caught me... I've been trying to fend it off with Cold Effects....I thought I had won yesterday but today ...XX)

On the bright side - it looks magical outside today - thick hoar frost on the elms and fog hanging in the air...

Off to check out SAP soon..

Cous Cous Clan - :lmao: Kids can be so cute without even trying....

The KKK - not so cute - just twisted and scary. It IS hard to believe that sort of thing still exists today. 

Rp - We all have those tempur-pedic beds in this household and can't stand to be away from them for very long. I bet the doxies would love them - they must be plagued with back problems....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now I've seen everything....Marc there is actually a company which is selling orthopedic beds for dogs...for two payments of $20 your dog can sleep on a bed which is probably better designed than the one I sleep on.
> 
> The site is : www.buydogpedic.com, I'm sure all your Doxies would love them.........


Yes, we got our doxies the giant size (aka a queen sized bed). Those two chairs are where my wife and I sleep. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. It was sunny for a bit of today, but now it is cloudy again and +1C. We have less snow on the ground going into New Year's eve as I can ever remember in my 33 years here in St.John's, with only about 70cm of snow all month. Amazing.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone!

Hi ya Vicki! Good to see you back in the shang! The more the livelier! 

OMG Marc, you spoil your doxies rotten! Their own queen size bed? How many still live there? BTW Marc, since you are talking about breeding again, you had better hide the enticing food used for breeding from Vicki! Remember she munched on them on one of her nightly fridge raids? She actually left crumbs on the floor leading back to her bedroom so we knew who the guilty party was. :lmao::lmao: Thank god you had the antidote! 

It's snowing here! Brrrrrrr! Wind chill factor of -20C! :yikes: I ain't stepping outside today... no siree. I'm sending my hubby out on a Timmy's run! Thank God for hubbies who will do anything for us wivies! We have them trained. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Hi ya Vicki! Good to see you back in the shang! The more the livelier!
> 
> OMG Marc, you spoil your doxies rotten! Their own queen size bed? How many still live there? BTW Marc, since you are talking about breeding again, you had better hide the enticing food used for breeding from Vicki! Remember she munched on them on one of her nightly fridge raids? She actually left crumbs on the floor leading back to her bedroom so we knew who the guilty party was. :lmao::lmao: Thank god you had the antidote!
> 
> It's snowing here! Brrrrrrr! Wind chill factor of -20C! :yikes: I ain't stepping outside today... no siree. I'm sending my hubby out on a Timmy's run! Thank God for hubbies who will do anything for us wivies! We have them trained. :lmao::lmao:


Afternoon, Sharon. Actually, only two are allowed to sleep with us at night (Daisy and Bridget -- motherhood has its perks).

0C here at nearly 4PM with a cold -10C windchill. Good time to get the woodstove up and going again. 

So, how are you today?


----------



## friend

Hi gang.

8:45 PM here and -9.
The dishwasher is playing up and washing no more.
Must be a blockage somewhere.

Me no happy like. 
Need dish sooo clean.
Dirty dish make small water in eye. :-(
Me no many money, me no buy paper dish plate much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. 4:18PM here in St.John's.

Good luck with your dishwasher. Our hot water tank started to leak two weeks after the warrenty ran out.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. 4:18PM here in St.John's.
> 
> Good luck with your dishwasher. Our hot water tank started to leak two weeks after the warrenty ran out.


And my dishwasher warranty expired 4 weeks ago.
Is this how they build them. Lousy manufacturers.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And my dishwasher warranty expired 4 weeks ago.
> Is this how they build them. Lousy manufacturers.


Laugh, but I was told by the Sears installer that Sears will only have a warrenty for as long as they expect their appliances to last. A hot water tank is now down to 5 years from 8 years.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Laugh, but I was told by the Sears installer that Sears will only have a warrenty for as long as they expect their appliances to last. A hot water tank is now down to 5 years from 8 years.


And they have the nerve to charge for an extended warrantee that never covers the problems they know will break down.... interesting don't you think??

I am wondering Caman if the water is working in the washer? If so get a huge containor of white vinegar.... add it to the washer, let sit and then do a light rinse, it will unclog and stuff that might have formed in the drain.... also clear out sinks/ drains, sometimes that causes a washer problem.... I never use the commercial cleaners for drains, I use a product from Home Hardware for clearing roots out of the septic drains, a cup of that in the household drains a month and you wouldn't believe how clear they stay, it is most cost efficient (a bucket can last almost 3 years!! and at around 27 dollars that is pretty inexpensive to keep the plumbing working ... (does not harm plastic pipes BTW)

If the water isn't running then all this was irrelevant....


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, I only get extended warrenties on things that are used every few days, like the washer and dishwasher. Never had problems with a Kenmore fridge, stove, dryer, etc. Only problem was with the hot water tank, which was not a Kenmore.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> And they have the nerve to charge for an extended warrantee that never covers the problems they know will break down.... interesting don't you think??
> 
> I am wondering Caman if the water is working in the washer? If so get a huge containor of white vinegar.... add it to the washer, let sit and then do a light rinse, it will unclog and stuff that might have formed in the drain.... also clear out sinks/ drains, sometimes that causes a washer problem.... I never use the commercial cleaners for drains, I use a product from Home Hardware for clearing roots out of the septic drains, a cup of that in the household drains a month and you wouldn't believe how clear they stay, it is most cost efficient (a bucket can last almost 3 years!! and at around 27 dollars that is pretty inexpensive to keep the plumbing working ... (does not harm plastic pipes BTW)
> 
> If the water isn't running then all this was irrelevant....


I will try the vinegar, the water is running.
Clogging somewhere might very well be what is wrong with it.
I'll also try to clue the pieces together, since the hockey tape
might not hold it tight enough. I haven't been able to get the right type of 
sticky glue that they had on it, but I chance a stronger adhesive and fix it
permanently instead.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> Fairies do indeed wear boots and I can confirm it in this rare photo of the Snow Fairy.
> 
> He shovels people's walks when they aren't looking.


*EEEEEEEEK!!* :lmao:

Hope everybody had a wonderful Christmas Day. It snowed heavily the day I returned from Windsor and the snow is still with us, so it looks like winter ... and of course _now_ it looks like Christmas!

Rp, good luck with your move! I was in Windsor visiting mom over Christmas and I don't know what real estate prices are like down there, but if they're anything like rents, they are practically at rock bottom. There are 'vacancy' signs at apartments all over the city and some buildings are advertising two-bedroom apartments for less than you pay for one-bedrooms even here in Niagara (which is only slightly less economically depressed than Windsor). Now if I could only find work there ...

I am also moving but not nearly so far. For $22 a month more than I pay here I can get a nice (albeit small) unit in a beautiful, locally owned apartment complex, so I am going for it. I explained the whole story to the superintendent -- laid off, on EI, going back to school -- and he seemed unfazed. I guess I don't look like a scammer :lmao: I'm hoping to move in during Reading Week in February but will probably have access the last week in January so can start moving stuff in then. This will be a much faster move than the one from my last apartment to here, as I have much less stuff to move -- which means a lower bill from the movers, thank goodness. My brother is basically bankrolling this move, so I hope to heaven this is the last one for quite a while.

I visited mom, as I mentioned, and she isn't doing terribly well. For one thing she seems stuck in a permanently negative frame of mind and nothing I say makes even a dent in it. I am hoping that -- assuming I get into Niagara College this fall -- she is still with us in two years, as upon graduation I will go home for a week or two and distribute resumes everywhere. If I am lucky and land a job there at least one of her kids will be nearby and perhaps I can drag her out of the house now and again, if only to the nearest Zeller's for dinner. If that works out, Rp, perhaps you and I will bump into each other at an ESL classroom somewhere ... I would still like to teach. I just need something that can provide me with a stable fulltime income a lot faster than teaching.

I applied to the pharmacy technician program at St. Clair College in Windsor as well as at Niagara College, but holy outdated education, Batman!! Mature students must take an admissions test to get into St. Clair and it includes maths that I have _never_ taken (e.g. probabilities) and maths (pretty much any other type!) that I learned in high school and haven't used in the many decades since. Niagara College seems to require only an interview ... 

What are everybody's plans for New Year's Eve?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mona. Good to hear of your renewed educational plans, albeit with obstacles. Education is a path to "new found lands". Bonne chance, mon amie.

"What are everybody's plans for New Year's Eve?" My wife and I are both pooped. She has suggested we stay in and she would make one of Julia Child's beef recipes. We shall sit home after supper and ring in Canada's new year from our home, by the woodstove, with a glass of wine and the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just read the list for Canada's Olympic Hockey team, and the latest list for those who have been awarded The Order of Canada. I was on neither list. 

Of course, since I am unable to skate, that might have hurt my chances for getting on the Olympic hockey team. Since I was not nominated, being awarded the Order of Canada was also a long shot. So, that makes no Nobel prizes for another year, and no Olympic gold medal or the OC pin once again. Such is Life.


----------



## Sonal

Cheer up, Marc. There's always next year.


----------



## friend

Hi Mona.
Hope you had a good Christmas too.
Sorry to hear about you ma.
It's a tough place to get out of. Luckily she has your support.

New Year will be me and 6 of the kids, with a hope that 2010
will let us join the others in Bellevue, when summer comes.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Just read the list for Canada's Olympic Hockey team, and the latest list for those who have been awarded The Order of Canada. I was on neither list.
> 
> Of course, since I am unable to skate, that might have hurt my chances for getting on the Olympic hockey team. Since I was not nominated, being awarded the Order of Canada was also a long shot. So, that makes no Nobel prizes for another year, and no Olympic gold medal or the OC pin once again. Such is Life.


I award you this trophy for being a good person, teacher and friend.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Just read the list for Canada's Olympic Hockey team, and the latest list for those who have been awarded The Order of Canada. I was on neither list.
> 
> Of course, since I am unable to skate, that might have hurt my chances for getting on the Olympic hockey team. Since I was not nominated, being awarded the Order of Canada was also a long shot. So, that makes no Nobel prizes for another year, and no Olympic gold medal or the OC pin once again. Such is Life.


I will start gathering signatures now for your nomination on both counts next year, Marc. 

I'll probably be spending NYE either here at home or at a friend's house, depending on how riotous the neighbours downstairs get ... although I'd rather be here for the kitties if the ruckus gets too loud ... and at least I don't have to go anywhere the next day. 

Thanks for the encouragement, guys. Marc, left to my own devices (and with a limitless supply of money :lmao I would become a perpetual student. Alas, one does have to earn a living at some point ...

Friend, yeah, it's too bad about mom. My primary New Year's resolution is to keep in better contact with her, even if it's one-way (as it likely will be) from now on: two calls a month (they tend to be LONG calls so I can't afford more than that) and a couple of letters a month, even if all I have to write about is the latest antics of my cats.


----------



## friend

ComputerIdiot said:


> Friend, yeah, it's too bad about mom. My primary New Year's resolution is to keep in better contact with her, even if it's one-way (as it likely will be) from now on: two calls a month (they tend to be LONG calls so I can't afford more than that) and a couple of letters a month, even if all I have to write about is the latest antics of my cats.


One thing to do could be to sign up for calls trough Skype.
They have a few different pay plans that are quite reasonable and
you call to landlines and mobiles or if she has a computer then
Skype will be free.
Me and the wife use it as much as we can to keep costs down.
Do check it out.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 
Must leave ye and tumble in to bed.
See ye tomorrow.


----------



## friend

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Battle Hymn of the Baby Boomers (HD)

Sadly, I am in this group. Where did my youth go???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Cheer up, Marc. There's always next year.


I don't have many more years left for the Olympics. Leading News Channel for News, Sports and Entertainment brought to you by COLD-FX

Still, the Nobel prizes and Order of Canada are every year, so I still have a shot. We shall see.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I award you this trophy for being a good person, teacher and friend.


Thank you, Caman. That means a great deal to me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> Must leave ye and tumble in to bed.
> See ye tomorrow.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I will start gathering signatures now for your nomination on both counts next year, Marc." Thank you, Mona. Much appreciated. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> YouTube - Battle Hymn of the Baby Boomers (HD)
> 
> Sadly, I am in this group. Where did my youth go???????????


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: Ain't it the truth! I want a sweatshirt that reads, "Inside each old person is a young person wondering what the hell happened."

Here's another ... it's aimed at the U.S. Senate, of course, but could apply equally well here:
YouTube - God Help Ye, Chatty Senators


----------



## ComputerIdiot

friend said:


> One thing to do could be to sign up for calls trough Skype.
> They have a few different pay plans that are quite reasonable and
> you call to landlines and mobiles or if she has a computer then
> Skype will be free.
> Me and the wife use it as much as we can to keep costs down.
> Do check it out.


I am hoping to get her to be able to just use Yahoo Instant Messenger's video capabilities. However, mom is a technophobe second to none and has absolutely zero interest in learning anything about computers, so it is likely to be an uphill battle. She already has the necessary equipment for something like Skype but has not yet had it hooked up ... in fact, it's been gathering dust in her computer room for months now. Perhaps I will see what I can do on my next visit ...

Goodnight, Friend!


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Hi gang.
> 
> 8:45 PM here and -9.
> The dishwasher is playing up and washing no more.
> Must be a blockage somewhere.
> 
> Me no happy like.
> Need dish sooo clean.
> Dirty dish make small water in eye. :-(
> Me no many money, me no buy paper dish plate much.


ohhh noooo - the dirge of the dishwater hands.:-(

Hope it get repaired quickly Caman - I don't much like hand washing dishes myself eitherXX)


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: Ain't it the truth! I want a sweatshirt that reads, "Inside each old person is a young person wondering what the hell happened."
> 
> Here's another ... it's aimed at the U.S. Senate, of course, but could apply equally well here:
> YouTube - God Help Ye, Chatty Senators


Good one, Mona. Sad, but all too true. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ohhh noooo - the dirge of the dishwater hands.:-(
> 
> Hope it get repaired quickly Caman - I don't much like hand washing dishes much eitherXX)


I actually don't mind washing dishes. Gives me a chance to think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I actually don't mind washing dishes. Gives me a chance to think.


EVERYTHING goes into the dishwasher here - It if doesn't survive the wash, it didn't belong in this household ...(no point in getting me fine china) .....


----------



## KC4

G'Night Marc .....Don't let the weredoxies bite!


----------



## sharonmac09

Approximately 15 years ago (when I was younger and clueless) I had a dishwasher. It became clogged and no matter what I can do to unclog it, it remained clogged. So I went out and got some Draino. I proceeded to dump some of that into it and started it up. Needless to say, I killed it.  

Do you have a duh moment or story to tell us about?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> G'Night Marc .....Don't let the weredoxies bite!


Full moon is tomorrow night.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Well, time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.



Goodnight, Marc. See you tomorrow.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

sharonmac09 said:


> Approximately 15 years ago (when I was younger and clueless) I had a dishwasher. It became clogged and no matter what I can do to unclog it, it remained clogged. So I went out and got some Draino. I proceeded to dump some of that into it and started it up. Needless to say, I killed it.
> 
> Do you have a duh moment or story to tell us about?


Nothing to do with home appliances, but when my former newspaper office in Goderich first got computers, they were, of course, _extremely_ slow (and extremely primitive, by today's standards). I was trying to download something from a sister paper and it seemed to be taking forever.

So I pulled the plug.

:yikes::yikes::yikes:

Fried the 'puter. Company was reasonably kind but it was obvious their forgiveness was a one-time-only deal ...

*Makes mental note to self: do not EVER use Drano on dishwasher, if you ever get one*


----------



## macdoodle

The Drano... or whatever you use does not go into the washer but into the drains of the sink and bathtub.... all the drains meet somewhere, if there is a clog in one of those drains, it could be blocking the washer. at least by clearing them you know where the blockage is not..... and if it is clear, the block to the washer may just 'drop down' and flow away..... 

Root cleaner is the best for stubborn clogs, follow directions, it even dissolves hair deep in the drains.... and cleans those pipes in minutes .... it says the cleaner is for toilets.... and drains....


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Full moon is tomorrow night.


Not only is it a full moon, it is a blue moon, the first one since 1982.

(Somebody didn't read SAP today)


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

Welcome to the last day of the year 2009.
I hope it will be to youse liking.

Please help youseselves to some breakfast.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning Caman. Looks yummy. 3 am here.


Good morning.
Garret my friend.
3am?
You should be in bed young man. 
Stay-up night is tonight, remember.
You'll miss the fireworks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for the breakfast. We might have to hire you on. Ever since Chef Pierre left The Cafe Chez Marc, we have been without a real chef. His pay was $572,927.72 a year, plus benefits. Interested? You couild also do a gig at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club, for $50,000 a show.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning Caman. Looks yummy. 3 am here.


Morning, Garett. Not sure if you are still up. I got up early, but we took some of the doxies for a run at a local golf course. The ground is now frozen and with a dusting of snow and -4C temps, it was a nice day to let them have a run.

How are you at this end of the year point in your Life?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> One door closes, and another one opens .


True, G-man. My grandfather used to say something about God closing some doors and opening up windows. As I lived on the 5th floor of an apartment house, I never quite understood this comment.

Still, may this year be one of good health and peace for us all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Garett and Marc. Thanks for brekkie Camán. SAP was up just after mdinight, so am now off to comp tomorrow's fare.

Some great funny stories on mybirdie.ca this morning, one of them courtesy of Kim. Thanks Kim.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Thanks for the breakfast. We might have to hire you on. Ever since Chef Pierre left The Cafe Chez Marc, we have been without a real chef. His pay was $572,927.72 a year, plus benefits. Interested? You couild also do a gig at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club, for $50,000 a show.


Good morning Don, Garret and Marc.

I would be an honor.
I will consider it after the record has been made.
I have to bake the music first.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, Garett and Marc. Thanks for brekkie Camán. SAP was up just after mdinight, so am now off to comp tomorrow's fare.
> 
> Some great funny stories on mybirdie.ca this morning, one of them courtesy of Kim. Thanks Kim.


Morning, Don. I really liked the family tree for Van Goug. :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Don, Garret and Marc.
> 
> I would be an honor.
> I will consider it after the record has been made.
> I have to bake the music first.


Great. You shall have to live above the Cafe, but with 17 rooms and four full bathrooms, you could bring your whole family together under one roof. We no longer have a limo for the chef, but I think that total dental care for your whole family would be a better perk. Still interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Just practicing for the new year.
> 
> Just got 2.5 hours of ZZZ's in.


I was up and down all night with the howling of the doxies ............ mating season is again upon us. So, I shall have a nap this afternoon so as to last until midnight.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> up and down all night with the howling of the doxies ............ mating season is again upon us.


An interesting phrase indeed to describe doxie mating.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> During mating season you need to get a good rest during the day


True. It is the strangest sort of howling and just from the two males.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Great. You shall have to live above the Cafe, but with 17 rooms and four full bathrooms, you could bring your whole family together under one roof. We no longer have a limo for the chef, but I think that total dental care for your whole family would be a better perk. Still interested?


Well yes. 
Better to have good teeth then a polluting car.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Well yes.
> Better to have good teeth then a polluting car.


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An interesting phrase indeed to describe doxie mating.


Very true. Did not think of that when I wrote the phrase. :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I was up and down all night with the howling of the doxies ............ mating season is again upon us. So, I shall have a nap this afternoon so as to last until midnight.


Morning Marc, Don, et all: Gee Marc, I always thought your life was so exciting, never thought you'd be caught in a rut.......


----------



## Rps

Don loved the birthday story on SAP .... that is a keeper!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!



MazterCBlazter said:


> I say we all raise a little health in the new year  beejacon​



I agree Garrett....Good idea...

Now if I could just shake this cold.. XX) I think it will be a low-key NYE for me this year...I'll go to bed early with a bottle of Nyquil..

Off to check out SAP soon Don.

Good luck with the Doxies Marc...Hope you are able to get some decent sleep soon.​


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, et all: Gee Marc, I always thought your life was so exciting, never thought you'd be caught in a rut.......


Afternoon, Rp. I never liked going out on New Year's Eve to big parties. Was in Times Square one NYE with 250,000 other people. I enjoy the quiet time together with my wife on NYE. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> I agree Garrett....Good idea...
> 
> Now if I could just shake this cold.. XX) I think it will be a low-key NYE for me this year...I'll go to bed early with a bottle of Nyquil..
> 
> Off to check out SAP soon Don.
> 
> Good luck with the Doxies Marc...Hope you are able to get some decent sleep soon.



Afternoon, Kim. My wife made some homemade turkey soup. Would you like some to help out with your cold?


----------



## KC4

Yes puullease Marc - some Turkey soup would be perfect...if the Doxies aren't too buzy

Snork.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Rp and Kim.

Gearing up to the end of 2009?
Kim: Hope that cold wont follow you into 2010.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes puullease Marc - some Turkey soup would be perfect...if the Doxies aren't too buzy
> 
> Snork.


On its way via Doxie Express, Kim. Hope it helps your cold. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good afternoon Rp and Kim.
> 
> Gearing up to the end of 2009?
> Kim: Hope that cold wont follow you into 2010.


New Year's Eve will be there when it hits 730PM here in St. John's, and when it is midnight here, it will be 730PM where those in BC are located. We cover a great many time zones here in The Shang.


----------



## MLeh

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, et all: Gee Marc, I always thought your life was so exciting, never thought you'd be caught in a rut.......


Don't worry RP, I got it.

Happy last day of 2009 everyone.


----------



## SINC

RP, that birthday yuk was provided courtesy of Kim. I can take no credit.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Elaine.

Good 2009 end to you too.

Just under 6 hours left here.


----------



## friend

Rats.
One of my teeth just broke in two.
More money to fork out.


----------



## KC4

OH NO Caman! That's awful! Hopefully you can get into a dentist to get it fixed today...


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Rats.
> One of my teeth just broke in two.
> More money to fork out.


Really sorry to hear this, Caman. Will you be able to see a dentist today?


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> OH NO Caman! That's awful! Hopefully you can get into a dentist to get it fixed today...





KC4 said:


> OH NO Caman! That's awful! Hopefully you can get into a dentist to get it fixed today...


Today?
No go. 
I've no money, but small change, left until the 19th. 
I have had the other one on hold for 5 weeks.
There have been so many unexpected bills and stuff to pay for
these last two months and since I'm paying wages for Molle money is sparse.
But in the end it will all be OK, not complaining,
especially if people start buying my albums. (hint, hint) :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Caman. Exactly how might one purchase an album of yours? Guess I missed it in a previous thread.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman. Exactly how might one purchase an album of yours? Guess I missed it in a previous thread.


They are available on iTunes, Marc. Just search "Camán" and they pop right up.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, et all: Gee Marc, I always thought your life was so exciting, never thought you'd be caught in a rut.......


Morning All, seems you are all up and at 'em this morning / afternoon / evening...:clap:

Getting all ready for a chance at the New Year.... Fresh start sort of thing.... 
Wouldn't it be nice if it really was a brand new page, all debts, cleared off, all excess accumulation of $$ put into a fund to clear the way.... well just a thought! 

Nothing like a good punny phrase to start the day!! LOL!! good one! :clap:

Thanks for the brekkie Caman, I hope you can get your tooth / teeth attended to soon, it is not fun to have toothaches at any time.... 

Have a good day all, drive safely into the upcoming year, and may all the roads wind gently to your heart's desires.... :love2:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman. Exactly how might one purchase an album of yours? Guess I missed it in a previous thread.


It goes for $16.70CAD + postage from the US.
But then $5.70 goes to charity for children.

Maybe I could ask John if the album could be promoted for the forum member 
and EhMac could pick a charity for the purpose.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> They are available on iTunes, Marc. Just search "Camán" and they pop right up.


The only thing is that it's MP3 and that the charity bit will be smaller,
since Apple takes 30% of the money.
I give 1/3 to charity for children of the money I get,
so there is less after Apples cut is deducted.

It's not that I think I'm losing out, it's that I get less money
to give to charity and also I personally like to have a CD, since the 
sound quality is much better.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> It goes for $16.70CAD + postage from the US.
> But then $5.70 goes to charity for children.
> 
> Maybe I could ask John if the album could be promoted for the forum member
> and EhMac could pick a charity for the purpose.


It would be helpful if you could post a link as to where it can be purchased.


----------



## KC4

How hard would it be to get an autographed copy Caman?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They are available on iTunes, Marc. Just search "Camán" and they pop right up.


Merci, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It would be helpful if you could post a link as to where it can be purchased.


Yes, or PM me where I might order the CD. Merci.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> It would be helpful if you could post a link as to where it can be purchased.


It's being set up on my website and should be fixed and ready 
in about a week. The lad that does is a slow worker. tptptptp
(I'm doing it myself)

Will get back with link to new website soooon.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It's being set up on my website and should be fixed and ready
> in about a week. The lad that does is a slow worker. tptptptp
> (I'm doing it myself)
> 
> Will get back with link to new website soooon.


Merci. Count me in for a CD or two. Should make a good gift for my wife and son, who like different sorts of music.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> How hard would it be to get an autographed copy Caman?


That would be a great idea.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Merci. Count me in for a CD or two. Should make a good gift for my wife and son, who like different sorts of music.


.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone!

Hi Kim, Marc, Leslie and Caman and of course whoever else is lurking here!

Caman, count me in too! Can I get an autograph version too???? Puleease?


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> How hard would it be to get an autographed copy Caman?





Dr.G. said:


> That would be a great idea.





sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> Caman, count me in too! Can I get an autograph version too???? Puleease?


Of couse.
It would be my pleasure. 
I'll get back to ye about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. How are things with you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Of couse.
> It would be my pleasure.
> I'll get back to ye about it.


We can all say "Gee, we knew him when", and get free tickets to his Hollywood Bowl New Year's Eve bash.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sharon. How are things with you today?


Oh yes, how impolite of me. 
Afternoon Sharon. 
All well?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> We can all say "Gee, we knew him when", and get free tickets to his Hollywood Bowl New Year's Eve bash.


.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I reached 40 friends for this year. The only person who refused to be my friend is ehMax. Guess he does not like doxies.


----------



## friend

Maybe mayby it will work. 
Doing the second load in the dishwasher.
First one was OK.


----------



## Rps

Hello all: You can count me in on the signed copies as well....


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Hello all: You can count me in on the signed copies as well....


Yes Sir.
Gladly. 
Will tell you when I have fixed it up.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Afternoon, all, and a Happy Almost-New-Year's-Eve!

Caman, I'd like to add myself to your list for an autographed CD, please. 

The new apartment is signed and sealed ... although in a distinctly bizarre fashion. The super said the company wanted 'cash' for first and last ... that's $1,200 and a bit. I can understand why they didn't want a cheque but I really couldn't see myself lugging that much loose cash around, even though it was just across town (and Welland is not a big city by any stretch of the imagination!) 

So I got a money order. He looked a bit bemused and explained that as management had left at noon, he (the super) had already paid my 1st and last so as to hold the unit for me because it had to be in before they left ...  

Definitely a first, in my experience. I have no idea what recourse he would've had if I'd backed out of the deal. Anyway, after a bit of fencing (he said the company wouldn't reimburse him if I made out the money order to the company) I made it out to him. 

Am going to spend a few hours with a friend this evening, though I will be home long before the new year is rung in. I'm hoping the characters downstairs are going out to somebody else's house rather than hosting a loud and drunken bash here, but I'll find out when I get home. At least I don't have anywhere I have to be tomorrow ... except the laundromat. That is a necessity. :lmao:


----------



## KC4

ComputerIdiot said:


> Afternoon, all, and a Happy Almost-New-Year's-Eve!
> 
> Caman, I'd like to add myself to your list for an autographed CD, please.
> 
> The new apartment is signed and sealed ... although in a distinctly bizarre fashion. The super said the company wanted 'cash' for first and last ... that's $1,200 and a bit. I can understand why they didn't want a cheque but I really couldn't see myself lugging that much loose cash around, even though it was just across town (and Welland is not a big city by any stretch of the imagination!)
> 
> So I got a money order. He looked a bit bemused and explained that as management had left at noon, he (the super) had already paid my 1st and last so as to hold the unit for me because it had to be in before they left ...
> 
> Definitely a first, in my experience. I have no idea what recourse he would've had if I'd backed out of the deal. Anyway, after a bit of fencing (he said the company wouldn't reimburse him if I made out the money order to the company) I made it out to him.
> 
> Am going to spend a few hours with a friend this evening, though I will be home long before the new year is rung in. I'm hoping the characters downstairs are going out to somebody else's house rather than hosting a loud and drunken bash here, but I'll find out when I get home. At least I don't have anywhere I have to be tomorrow ... except the laundromat. That is a necessity. :lmao:


D: Gee Mona, I hope that transaction was on the up and up... Sounds terribly fishy to me. I hope you don't have any problem with it in the future. My first instinct would be that the Super is somehow benefitting from this ..hopefully he really did put the deposit on your apartment on your behalf.


----------



## friend

ComputerIdiot said:


> Afternoon, all, and a Happy Almost-New-Year's-Eve!
> 
> Caman, I'd like to add myself to your list for an autographed CD, please.
> 
> The new apartment is signed and sealed ... although in a distinctly bizarre fashion. The super said the company wanted 'cash' for first and last ... that's $1,200 and a bit. I can understand why they didn't want a cheque but I really couldn't see myself lugging that much loose cash around, even though it was just across town (and Welland is not a big city by any stretch of the imagination!)
> 
> So I got a money order. He looked a bit bemused and explained that as management had left at noon, he (the super) had already paid my 1st and last so as to hold the unit for me because it had to be in before they left ...
> 
> Definitely a first, in my experience. I have no idea what recourse he would've had if I'd backed out of the deal. Anyway, after a bit of fencing (he said the company wouldn't reimburse him if I made out the money order to the company) I made it out to him.
> 
> Am going to spend a few hours with a friend this evening, though I will be home long before the new year is rung in. I'm hoping the characters downstairs are going out to somebody else's house rather than hosting a loud and drunken bash here, but I'll find out when I get home. At least I don't have anywhere I have to be tomorrow ... except the laundromat. That is a necessity. :lmao:


Evening Mona.
Comgrat to your new apartment. 
How big is it, do you have a view?
By the way, did you get a receipt that clearly sez that the money 
was a deposit for the apartment?

I will gladly ut you on the list for an album with my finest hand writing on.


----------



## Sonal

Keep receipts from your money order, Mona... that sounds a bit fishy to me as well. And I would mention it to the building's management to confirm that they know who you are and that they know that your first and last are paid just make sure that everything is on the up and up.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Keep receipts from your money order, Mona... that sounds a bit fishy to me as well. And I would mention it to the building's management to confirm that they know who you are and that they know that your first and last are paid just make sure that everything is on the up and up.


Mona. I think Kim and Sonal is right in feeling a bit suspicious about the
way yerman dealt with the whole thing.
You should check straight away on Monday with the Super
and make sure all is OK. 
It probably is, but it was indeed a strange way to do business .
Good luck.


----------



## Sonal

I know a building where the super told management that certain units were vacant... when really, the super had rented them under the table to someone and kept the money. (Friends of ours bought that building, and were in for a big surprise when they went to renovate the "empty" units.)

It may be just fine, but do check in case.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> I wish Buffy Sainte Marie would join us


She is good. 
I know a few Native Canadians.
I'll ask if the know her, since I will have a few prayers
read and sung in different languages on the album after this.
One will most likely be read/sung in Lacota and since she is a friend 
of the Bahái Faith I might see if I can ask her to read or sing some to.
I have to have a few Canadiens on the album eh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Keep receipts from your money order, Mona... that sounds a bit fishy to me as well. And I would mention it to the building's management to confirm that they know who you are and that they know that your first and last are paid just make sure that everything is on the up and up.


I agree with Sonal, Mona, and she should know.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> famous musicians here
> 
> rock on
> 
> I wish Buffy Sainte Marie would join us


Yes, that would be a fine concert, Garett.


----------



## Cameo

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, et all: Gee Marc, I always thought your life was so exciting, never thought you'd be caught in a rut.......


_*Groaaaannnnn!!!!!*_ Another like my good ole Da!


----------



## Dr.G.

Won't be long now for Caman .............. and then for us here in St.John's ............ and then for the rest of you west of me.


----------



## Cameo

Anyhow, if I don't get back on later,

Have a wonderful, peaceful, healthy and prosperous New Year everyone. Remember to count your blessings and only dwell on the positive.

I am going to have a nice hot bath, put clean sheets on my bed and watch old movies. I spent some money today on a dvd - with four old musicales - Singin in the rain (one of my faves), Meet me in St Louis, Easter Parade and The Band Wagon.
Tonight this sounds great to me.

Take care all and maybe I will get on later and catch up on reading.

Hugs all!!


----------



## friend

Happy New Year.

2010


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> _*Groaaaannnnn!!!!!*_ Another like my good ole Da!


I had to ask my wife, who spent some time on a ranch in AB, what this meant .......................... NOW I see. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. I hope that this finds you well.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> Have a wonderful, peaceful, healthy and prosperous New Year everyone. Remember to count your blessings and only dwell on the positive.
> Hugs all!!





Dr.G. said:


> Won't be long now for Caman .............. and then for us here in St.John's ............ and then for the rest of you west of me.


To ye too me friends.


----------



## macdoodle

ComputerIdiot said:


> Afternoon, all, and a Happy Almost-New-Year's-Eve!
> 
> Caman, I'd like to add myself to your list for an autographed CD, please.
> 
> The new apartment is signed and sealed ... although in a distinctly bizarre fashion. The super said the company wanted 'cash' for first and last ... that's $1,200 and a bit. I can understand why they didn't want a cheque but I really couldn't see myself lugging that much loose cash around, even though it was just across town (and Welland is not a big city by any stretch of the imagination!)
> 
> So I got a money order. He looked a bit bemused and explained that as management had left at noon, he (the super) had already paid my 1st and last so as to hold the unit for me because it had to be in before they left ...
> 
> Definitely a first, in my experience. I have no idea what recourse he would've had if I'd backed out of the deal. Anyway, after a bit of fencing (he said the company wouldn't reimburse him if I made out the money order to the company) I made it out to him.
> 
> Am going to spend a few hours with a friend this evening, though I will be home long before the new year is rung in. I'm hoping the characters downstairs are going out to somebody else's house rather than hosting a loud and drunken bash here, but I'll find out when I get home. At least I don't have anywhere I have to be tomorrow ... except the laundromat. That is a necessity. :lmao:


Lots of bells and whistles went off for me too, on this one....
I hope you wrote on the M.O. it was for rent at Apt# 42 or whatever it is.... 

I too think it sounds fishy, everyone knows the banks are closed at noon and why would the super pay for you when he doesn't know you? You might have chosen to tell him the deal was off... and usually they ask for the deposit when you sign the papers, before you can move in, the cheque has to clear.... just doesn't sound 'right' somehow, glad I am not the only one with 'suspicious' thoughts.... make certain you call the leasing company Monday or Tuesday AM and I would also be asking them the cost of the unit, the policy for renting etc. BEFORE you tell them why you are calling.... 
It never hurts to just check on things..... (the unit may even be a bit less if there is a scam going on....) which means if you give your rent to the super, he would pay the Company and pocket the difference..... even if it was $10.00 it is yours.... 

I pray for your sake it is all on the up and up, but you don't know him, nor he you....
if the office was closed at noon he wouldn't have rented it anyhow on NYE, and would have had to wait for the office to reopen to place any $$, banks too are closed....

I am with everyone else here, sort of a buyer beware type of thing.....


----------



## SINC

Yep Mona, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck . . . be very, very careful with that bird of a manager.

Camán, please add me to the list of people who want that autographed CD.

And a Happy New Year to all who are in 2010 already, and all who will follow. In our case it is still over eight hours away.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Camán, please add me to the list of people who want that autographed CD.
> 
> And a Happy New Year to all who are in 2010 already, and all who will follow. In our case it is still over eight hours away.


Happy New Year to you too Don.
I be happy to add you to the list. 

Lesli. A happy New Year to you too.


----------



## macdoodle

To all of you who are near the bewitching hour  and those who are still waiting to be bewitched.... this is my wish for all of you,


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> To all of you who are near the bewitching hour  and those who are still waiting to be bewitched.... this is my wish for all of you,


A fine thought, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Happy New Year.
> 
> 2010


It must be 2010 where you are, Caman. Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> To all of you who are near the bewitching hour  and those who are still waiting to be bewitched.... this is my wish for all of you,


Thanks Leslie - awesome wish!
I am a big fan of Neil Gaiman the writer.....


----------



## KC4

Marc - It must also be time to "turn the page" in St. John's, yes?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc - It must also be time to "turn the page" in St. John's, yes?


Yes, in two hours and 15 minutes.


----------



## friend

Just 2 wee, small hours and 37 lightly clinging minutes into the fine new year
of swinging, floating, humming 2010, I am enlighten and cautioned 
to follow a little fluttering tough that pops up in my head stating gently:
-Get into bed, ya flaming nincompoop ya. 

I alway follow lustrous thoughts, undertones of grand stature, leading by mine, 
stretching out from were ever they want to take me to and thus I swiftly howl
-Good night me friend.
Talk to ye tomorrow.
Ruff, ruff and away.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Speak with you tomorrow morning, Caman. You have been one of the highlights here in The Shang for 2009, along with Rp. Both of you just showed up one day, and all of our lives have been richer for you being in our family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I are going to sit down to a splendid dinner in a few minutes, so I shall wish one and all a happy new year should I be away from the computer when the time comes. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

That's right Garett, see ya next year! However I'll be in the new year first (after Marc of course)


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> That's right Garett, see ya next year! However I'll be in the new year first (after Marc of course)


Marc will be 1/2 hour earlier than anyone anywhere in Canada.... :lmao:

Happy New Year Sharon, and to all the Bluenosers/ Herring Chokers or Spud Islanders you meet on the way.... while you while away the last moments of the old, and greet the new unblemished year..... we will still be getting ready to don the dancing shoes, and line dancing, 2 step, and a waltz or two are still in our future here in the west, while for you it has already become a part of your past...... 

Interesting this is all in one country, when in Europe, you would be speaking to many different countries in the same land space as ours..... 

I will have to dance in my memories, they are fine ones... and no one steps on my toes.... :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Heading off to a good movie, but had to share this with all of you first... I think you will like it!! :clap:


Steve Jobs: How to live before you die | Video on TED.com


----------



## Ena

Happy New Year everyone! The best of everything for 2010!


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Happy New Year everyone! The best of everything for 2010!


ANN! So nice of you to drop by! Happy New Year to you too!

Don't be a stranger and especially not if others drove you away.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful full moon is shining brightly here and illuminates the park as bright as I have ever seen it reflecting off all the undisturbed snow. A lovely New Year's Eve gift.


----------



## KC4

*Happy New Year Shang Gang! *

May you all have a Happy, Healthy and Successful 2010!

Thank you ALL for all the fun, friendship, laughs, helpful information and support throughout my first year as an EhMacian. 

Friends are like stars- even when you can't see them, they are always there. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year to one and all here in The Shang ................... regardless of where you are in Canada. May this year be one of health and happiness for us ALL. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## sharonmac09

HAPPY NEW YEAR SHANG GANG!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Happy New Year everyone! The best of everything for 2010!


Happy New Year to you as well, Ann. Good to see you here in The Shang once again. How has Life been treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May this new year be kind to you and your family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> *Happy New Year Shang Gang! *
> 
> May you all have a Happy, Healthy and Successful 2010!


You on a different time zone in Calgary Kim?

We're still well over two hours away in this part of Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A beautiful full moon is shining brightly here and illuminates the park as bright as I have ever seen it reflecting off all the undisturbed snow. A lovely New Year's Eve gift.


Very true. Nice and bright here as well, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> You on a different time zone in Calgary Kim?
> 
> We're still well over two hours away in this part of Alberta.


She's probably getting revved up! I hope her cold has subsided enough to celebrate!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> You on a different time zone in Calgary Kim?
> 
> We're still well over two hours away in this part of Alberta.


 Well, I'm probably not going to be awake at Midnight Calgary Time....so I'm getting my New Year's celebrations completed early. 

G" Night all...


----------



## sharonmac09

Good nitey nite Kim! I'm not ready for bed yet! Still drinking my beer here.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

*Happy New Year from Niagara!*
:clap:


----------



## MaxPower

Happy New Year everyone. All the best for 2010.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: Still an hour to go and I can't stay awake. 2010 will just have to arrive without me. :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Had a short nap and woke up in a new year. 

Missed midnight again for about the 10th year running. Oh well.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Ar least someone can sleep around here.


Still up? 
Happy New Year to you my friend. 

Now, in to bed now young man.
You need your beauty sleep.


----------



## friend

Good morning all (good night Garret).

I hope ye are waking up to a bright New Year filled with 
love, niceness, happiness and maybe Mac goodies.

-8 here and the sky has during the night powdered us with fine, crisp snow.
I let it go on for another few days. 
Then I will put a stop to this nonsense.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Happy New Years all. Little tired from watch the WJC last night, one of the best games I've seen in a while. Tough loss for the U.S. I must admit.

How was your evening Caman, it must be late afternoon there now?


----------



## MLeh

Happy New Year, all.

RP: I think the game became really good the last five minutes of the third, and then into overtime. Quite honestly the USA team was at least half a step ahead of the Canadian squad most of the first and second period, and a full step ahead of them for 15 minutes of the third. It's like they just ran out of 'go' in the last five minutes and the Canadians got a second wind.

Enjoyable game though. Canada needs to work on their power play though. 

I'm still not a big fan of the shootout format ... but in this case – a round robin game - I guess it's okay. I don't think medals should be determined by shootout though.


----------



## Rps

Well I can't argue there, but I never did see anything wrong with a tie in a regular schedule [ but I would give 3 points for a win and 1 for a tie ] . In the championship you need to end the thing, and I like the overtime/shootout combination. I bet you never left your set during the shootout....and that is what it was designed to do ...it's all about the TV ratings.

As for the Canadian team .... there was a lot of goal post ringing that would have sealed their fate, they were lucky. Defensively they gave the puck up too much .... that will kill them if they don't tighten up. I really feel sorry for the U.S. team, but you've got to play the whole game and they didn't. I really like this tourney ... half of me wishes this was the Canada Cup .... but to grow the programmes you need to move it around. It would be a good thing for the event if Canada lost the occasional series....but the Canadian in me sez: eh! Oh! Canada Go!


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, Elaine and Camán. Hockey eh? Not much of a fan so don't tune in. Got SAP up early this morning and will now run to work on tomorrow's stuff. 

Big New Year's dinner with the whole family, (except Greg of course who lives in Halifax). Scalloped potatoes and peppercorn ham with pineapple comin' up.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Happy New Years all. Little tired from watch the WJC last night, one of the best games I've seen in a while. Tough loss for the U.S. I must admit.
> 
> How was your evening Caman, it must be late afternoon there now?


Happy New Year to you too.
Indeed. It's 3:25 PM and darkness is falling, preparing to tuck us in for the night.
We had a quite evening. 
The wee ones stayed up to see the fireworks. They are very tired today.

Making pancakes for them to the music of Jethro Tull.


----------



## friend

Good morning/evening Elaine and Don.
All well I hope.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Morning Rp, Elaine and Camán. Hockey eh? Not much of a fan so don't tune in. Got SAP up early this morning and will now run to work on tomorrow's stuff.
> 
> Big New Year's dinner with the whole family, (except Greg of course who lives in Halifax). Scalloped potatoes and peppercorn ham with pineapple comin' up.


World Juniors is a different style of hockey than regular hockey, Don. Quicker, no fights (at least, not supposed to be), tighter rules regarding checking. They don't have the passing down quite as well as the older players, but man, there are some quick shots off those sticks. If you like hockey at all you might enjoy it. 

(Go back to watching NHL after watching the Juniors and the old guys look so SLOW.)

I always thought the Juniors should be the ones playing at the Olympics.



Rps said:


> Well I can't argue there, but I never did see anything wrong with a tie in a regular schedule [ but I would give 3 points for a win and 1 for a tie ] . In the championship you need to end the thing, and I like the overtime/shootout combination. I bet you never left your set during the shootout....and that is what it was designed to do ...it's all about the TV ratings.
> 
> As for the Canadian team .... there was a lot of goal post ringing that would have sealed their fate, they were lucky. Defensively they gave the puck up too much .... that will kill them if they don't tighten up. I really feel sorry for the U.S. team, but you've got to play the whole game and they didn't. I really like this tourney ... half of me wishes this was the Canada Cup .... but to grow the programmes you need to move it around. It would be a good thing for the event if Canada lost the occasional series....but the Canadian in me sez: eh! Oh! Canada Go!


I generally don't leave the room during the game. (Hockey fan, especially the Juniors, from way back.)

As my goalie friends would say "They hit the posts because that's all they could see." 

But you're right - they were very fortunate with a couple of 'post saves'. (A lot of people don't know this, but if you hit the post or the crossbar it doesn't even count as a shot on net.)

Looking forward to more good games as we progress through the quarter and semi-finals.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> World Juniors is a different style of hockey than regular hockey, Don. Quicker, no fights (at least, not supposed to be), tighter rules regarding checking. They don't have the passing down quite as well as the older players, but man, there are some quick shots off those sticks. If you like hockey at all you might enjoy it.
> 
> (Go back to watching NHL after watching the Juniors and the old guys look so SLOW.)


Can't argue with that Elaine. Kind of like Olympic hockey or the NHL All Star game where it is clean and pure. 

Sadly it is not enough to attract me back to the game. Expansion destroyed NHL hockey for me by the early 80s. It quickly became the watered down mess, complete with enforcer goons that it is today.

Wild horses couldn't drag me back to being a fan. Gimme the CFL anytime for excitement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone and a happy new year to one and all here in The Shang.

I know that Caman is making pancakes to the music of Jethro Tull, but I shall set out some fruits for those, like myself, who need to turn over a new leaf, eating wise. Of course, freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be ready throughout the day. Bon appetit, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Voila´.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, now you see why I pay you the big bucks to be our chef in The Cafe Chez Marc.

How is your tooth this morning?


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> Making pancakes for them to the music of Jethro Tull.


Hi Caman, Tull is one of my favs. My brother in law paid the best tribute to them that I ever heard. He heard them live and said he just went home an put his guitar away for a month ...... and he is one of the best guitarists that I have ever heard. 

I hope you weren't playing "Thick as a Brick" not good pancake music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How are you this morning?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Can't argue with that Elaine. Kind of like Olympic hockey or the NHL All Star game where it is clean and pure.
> 
> Sadly it is not enough to attract me back to the game. Expansion destroyed NHL hockey for me by the early 80s. It quickly became the watered down mess, complete with enforcer goons that it is today.
> 
> Wild horses couldn't drag me back to being a fan. Gimme the CFL anytime for excitement.


HI Don, can't argue about the CFL. However the NHL could make one rule change to ensure your continued watching .... make it a bylaw that all new arenas adopt the European ice surface .... that would make the game much more exciting in my opinion.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. How are you this morning?


I'm fine Marc, Happy New Year to you and yours.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm fine Marc, Happy New Year to you and yours.....


Thank you, Rp. Glad to hear this. Slow going this morning as we took two shifts of doxies up to a local golf course for a bit of a run. Had to keep the two boys away from the two girls in season, so we made two trips this morning. All are now pooped.

May this year be one of good health and solid academic work for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Rp. Glad to hear this. Slow going this morning as we took two shifts of doxies up to a local golf course for a bit of a run. Had to keep the two boys away from the two girls in season, so we made two trips this morning. All are now pooped.
> 
> May this year be one of good health and solid academic work for you. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc, and the same to you! Did you hear about the new laws they passed in Washington state. Dog breeders can only have 50 dogs or less. I guess this is to avoid the puppy mills, but it wouldn't take too long to have 50 dogs at litter time or am I wrong on that?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, and the same to you! Did you hear about the new laws they passed in Washington state. Dog breeders can only have 50 dogs or less. I guess this is to avoid the puppy mills, but it wouldn't take too long to have 50 dogs at litter time or am I wrong on that?


Yes, this might be a way to try and prevent the big puppy mills, but won't stop true breeders with AKC registered dogs.

The most we ever had were five adult doxies and eight pups. Now, all we have are seven adult dogs. Professional breeders who sometimes might have 75+ dogs in their kennels would have to be registered and have inspected facilities. We are not professional breeders, but we make sure that our pups are placed in good homes, and have a contract to protect the new buyer and the pup.

Still interested in a mini-doxie?


----------



## Rps

Maybe, I might move towards the full sized models .... but only after we move, it would not be fair to the dog if we got one before moving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe, I might move towards the full sized models .... but only after we move, it would not be fair to the dog if we got one before moving.


Yes, that is wise. We have a contract for new buyers, and where they live is part of the processing. We sold one pup to someone who lived in a small house, and was having a bigger home, with lots of land, but only when the new home was near completion. 

Our last pup sold, Buzz, is being walked each day by the son and daughter of the new owners, a seven and ten year old boy and girl. I was afraid that Buzz would pull them down on the walks, but he is being trained to heel, which is great to see.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Twice the Good Wishes!*

Happy New Year to many of the wonderful members in ehMac who just happen to reside right here in the Shang! Thank you for making it a warm, inviting, and lively home! May the best of 2010 sweep into your life and last throughout the year! And incidentally, Lunar New Year's coming so if you don't get your New Year's wishes today, there's always Lunar New Year on Feb. 14!! 
OUR BEST TO ALL - THE CHIAO FAMILY


----------



## KC4

Good First Day of 2010 Gang,


MLeh said:


> But you're right - they were very fortunate with a couple of 'post saves'. (A lot of people don't know this, but if you hit the post or the crossbar it doesn't even count as a shot on net.)


You're right Elaine, I did not know that and assumed otherwise. I think it should be counted, don't you? 


Rps said:


> Hi Caman, Tull is one of my favs. My brother in law paid the best tribute to them that I ever heard. He heard them live and said he just went home an put his guitar away for a month ...... and he is one of the best guitarists that I have ever heard.
> 
> I hope you weren't playing "Thick as a Brick" not good pancake music.


:lmao:Rp - you are such a card! :lmao:
I went to a Jethro concert many years ago and really enjoyed it. 


Rps said:


> HI Don, can't argue about the CFL. However the NHL could make one rule change to ensure your continued watching .... make it a bylaw that all new arenas adopt the European ice surface .... that would make the game much more exciting in my opinion.


Is the European ice surface that different? 

Hope everyone has a great start to the year..


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim and Vicki, Happy New Year to you both.

Kim the European ice surface is considerably bigger especially behind the net. This opens up the game. Our rinks are so small and the players are so much bigger today it's like having an extra player on the ice. That's why, I think, the 4 on 4 is much quicker .... the body mass matches the ice surface. Watch the Spengler Cup and notice how much surface in the circles ..... would be a better game here.


----------



## macdoodle

HAPPY 2010 TO ONE AND ALL !!

YouTube - Happy New Year 2010 with Music from Abba


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, now you see why I pay you the big bucks to be our chef in The Cafe Chez Marc.
> 
> How is your tooth this morning?


But I don't have to swear like Gordon Ramsey I hope. 

Tooth still half full.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> But I don't have to swear like Gordon Ramsey I hope.
> 
> Tooth still half full.


:lmao::lmao: you are just too funny Caman... no swearing allowed, I swear!!


----------



## KC4

Hi Vicki - Happy New Year to you too!

What is the next Lunar Year coming up ..The Year of the....?


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Hi Caman, Tull is one of my favs. My brother in law paid the best tribute to them that I ever heard. He heard them live and said he just went home an put his guitar away for a month ...... and he is one of the best guitarists that I have ever heard.
> 
> I hope you weren't playing "Thick as a Brick" not good pancake music.


I was playing Heavy Horses, Bourée, Aqualung, Skating on thin ice, Songs from the wood and one loooong solo flute piece.
I tell the pancakes not to dance around in the pan, but to fry with dignity
or I will fry them without using butter which will nip them whilst flipping.

Hmmm. How do I get rid of a smilie that doesn't belong there?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Roarrrr*



KC4 said:


> Hi Vicki - Happy New Year to you too!
> 
> What is the next Lunar Year coming up ..The Year of the....?


Tis the year of the Tiger!! What sign are you? Actually, what sign is everyone here?
Vicki


----------



## friend

ciaochiao said:


> Tis the year of the Tiger!! What sign are you? Actually, what sign is everyone here?
> Vicki


Hi Vicki, Happy New Year to you too.
I'm a bad sign.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Hi Vicki, Happy New Year to you too.
> I'm a bad sign.


:lmao::lmao:
We saw this while on vacation this year and all had a good chuckle at the hypocrisy of it.


----------



## KC4

Don - the itchy toad in SAP was adorable.....now THAT's a pet I would love to have and I shouldn't be allergic to it either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Vicki, Kim and Leslie. Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - the itchy toad in SAP was adorable.....now THAT's a pet I would love to have and I shouldn't be allergic to it either.


Yeah, when I ran across him, I could not resist putting him there and found a way to make the video fit the page too.

Cutest darn thing indeed.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

KC4 said:


> D: Gee Mona, I hope that transaction was on the up and up... Sounds terribly fishy to me. I hope you don't have any problem with it in the future. My first instinct would be that the Super is somehow benefitting from this ..hopefully he really did put the deposit on your apartment on your behalf.


It did sound weird as all get-out, but I do have a receipt signed by him, so ... hopefully all will be well, especially as I am going to drop off my 60 days' notice on my current place today.



friend said:


> Evening Mona.
> Comgrat to your new apartment.
> How big is it, do you have a view?
> By the way, did you get a receipt that clearly sez that the money
> was a deposit for the apartment?
> 
> I will gladly ut you on the list for an album with my finest hand writing on.


Thanks, Caman!

The receipt does seem to cover all the bases (she sez hopefully). The apartment is quite small; he showed me the "one-bedroom junior" and the standard one-bedroom. The latter certainly had "a view" but it was, of course, more expensive and right now I have to go with what I can afford, rather than what I might prefer (I did notice the the view came with a distinct chill in the living room due to the huge windows, LOL). The one I'm taking is probably the size of my current one, maybe even a bit smaller, and doesn't have the floor-to-ceiling windows, but that's fine. I will probably have to get rid of more "stuff" which is rarely a bad thing.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Sonal said:


> Keep receipts from your money order, Mona... that sounds a bit fishy to me as well. And I would mention it to the building's management to confirm that they know who you are and that they know that your first and last are paid just make sure that everything is on the up and up.


Thanks for the suggestion to mention it to the management; I hadn't thought of that. The building is owned by a local construction company so I will drop by next week -- just to tell them what a beautiful building it is. 

What do you think, should I mention the super's kind gesture on my behalf?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Mona. Hopefully, some good Karma shall come your way. You have earned a bit of a break. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.icq.com/img/friendship/static/card_16961_rs.swf

Hope this works. We shall see.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

macdoodle said:


> Lots of bells and whistles went off for me too, on this one....
> I hope you wrote on the M.O. it was for rent at Apt# 42 or whatever it is....
> 
> I too think it sounds fishy, everyone knows the banks are closed at noon and why would the super pay for you when he doesn't know you? You might have chosen to tell him the deal was off... and usually they ask for the deposit when you sign the papers, before you can move in, the cheque has to clear.... just doesn't sound 'right' somehow, glad I am not the only one with 'suspicious' thoughts.... make certain you call the leasing company Monday or Tuesday AM and I would also be asking them the cost of the unit, the policy for renting etc. BEFORE you tell them why you are calling....
> It never hurts to just check on things..... (the unit may even be a bit less if there is a scam going on....) which means if you give your rent to the super, he would pay the Company and pocket the difference..... even if it was $10.00 it is yours....
> 
> I pray for your sake it is all on the up and up, but you don't know him, nor he you....
> if the office was closed at noon he wouldn't have rented it anyhow on NYE, and would have had to wait for the office to reopen to place any $$, banks too are closed....
> 
> I am with everyone else here, sort of a buyer beware type of thing.....


Dang, I didn't write that on the MO but the receipt has my name, the amount, 230-511 (the building number and unit number), LMR (last month's rent, I'm guessing) and written out "& 1st payment," plus "paid cash" ... and I also have the stub of the MO with the date and of course the amount and my name ... 

I should add that I found the place on the internet with the rent listed there and called specifically asking to see this particular unit because of the rent.

The owners are a locally owned construction company.

*sigh* I didn't think fast enough; this was a weird situation and I've never run into one like it before. What am I looking for when I ask about their "policy for renting"? Feel free to message me privately.

Also, the banks weren't necessarily closed at noon ... my small local credit union was open until 3 p.m. I don't know about the bigger banks.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

friend said:


> Mona. I think Kim and Sonal is right in feeling a bit suspicious about the
> way yerman dealt with the whole thing.
> You should check straight away on Monday with the Super
> and make sure all is OK.
> It probably is, but it was indeed a strange way to do business .
> Good luck.


That was partly the reason I went with the money order to begin with (aside from the fact I really didn't want to cart $1,200+ around in cash!) Now, of course, it occurs to me I should've called the construction company at the start and verified some of this stuff ...



Sonal said:


> I know a building where the super told management that certain units were vacant... when really, the super had rented them under the table to someone and kept the money. (Friends of ours bought that building, and were in for a big surprise when they went to renovate the "empty" units.)
> 
> It may be just fine, but do check in case.


Oh man ... I bet that super didn't keep his job for long after that. The management here is local so I would hope that would make them a bit harder to fool, but of course with four high-rise buildings, anything is possible.



Dr.G. said:


> I agree with Sonal, Mona, and she should know.


I will call them Monday. As I said above, I only wish I had thought to contact them before this and verify some of what the super was telling me ... oh well. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> Had a short nap and woke up in a new year.
> 
> Missed midnight again for about the 10th year running. Oh well.


I just realized I missed the New Year's concert from Vienna this year. :yikes: This is what comes of trading in your radio for a batter-operated alarm clock ...


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> http://www.icq.com/img/friendship/static/card_16961_rs.swf
> 
> Hope this works. We shall see.


It worked fine, Marc :lmao:. I'll have to remember those for next year.

Are you a member of ICQ?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> http://www.icq.com/img/friendship/static/card_16961_rs.swf
> 
> Hope this works. We shall see.


I think I blew the bears arse of with the dynamite stick. :lmao:


----------



## ComputerIdiot

MazterCBlazter said:


> Gday all.
> 
> National Hangover day.
> 
> Polar Bear swim anyone?


You first ...


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Polar Bear swim anyone?


We are asked to help *saving* the polar bear.
Not scare them to death with our pale naked bodies.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Whales?


No, Ireland.
I'm Irish.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

friend said:


> We are asked to help *saving* the polar bear.
> Not scare them to death with our pale naked bodies.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ComputerIdiot

MazterCBlazter said:


> Whales?
> 
> I know, the Mayor said he wanted to start the year with a boot camp program to get into shape and be healthy.
> 
> Lets throw him in the drink first beejacon
> 
> and then see what happens....


Sounds good to me!




MazterCBlazter said:


> Whales?





friend said:


> No. Irish.


A mature pun is fully groan ....


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> It worked fine, Marc :lmao:. I'll have to remember those for next year.
> 
> Are you a member of ICQ?


No, someone sent it to my wife who sent it to me.


----------



## friend

We have just received request for Affidavit of Support fee and additional info 
from National Visa Center Portsmouth, New Hampshire.
That means that we have gone to step 2.  :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> We have just received request for Affidavit of Support fee and additional info
> from National Visa Center Portsmouth, New Hampshire.
> That means that we have gone to step 2.  :clap:


Good for you, Caman. Slowly but surely, you are getting closer to going to America.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> We have just received request for Affidavit of Support fee and additional info
> from National Visa Center Portsmouth, New Hampshire.
> That means that we have gone to step 2.  :clap:


Awesome news Caman.... forward and onward...WOOT!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Yet one more step in your journey complete Camán, well done.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Shuck shucks*



friend said:


> No, Ireland.
> I'm Irish.





Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Caman. Slowly but surely, you are getting closer to going to America.


I think that there are the makings of some real Yuk Yuk stars here!! Between Rps' puns and the responses, I've enough to keep me laughing well into 2010!!

I'm not sure of what the problem is but obviously there are some unscrupulous people trying to take advantage of a well-liked Shang member. Does anyone here live or know of someone who lives where this MO has been sent? Can we check the business out that way?

No one else has logged in their Chinese zodiac sign? C'mon people!! What sign is everyone? Go here, or any other google site you like, and let's see what the new year of the Tiger holds for you!! We're out of the metals (well, almost), so it should be good stuff for all! Here's a link...with calculator. I'm a 'horse'. Et tu mes amis?

Chinese Zodiac - Chinese Astrology from ChineseZodiac.com

Vicki


----------



## friend

ciaochiao said:


> No one else has logged in their Chinese zodiac sign? C'mon people!! What sign is everyone? Go here, or any other google site you like, and let's see what the new year of the Tiger holds for you!! We're out of the metals (well, almost), so it should be good stuff for all! Here's a link...with calculator. I'm a 'horse'. Et tu mes amis?
> 
> Chinese Zodiac - Chinese Astrology from ChineseZodiac.com
> 
> Vicki


I'll check, but being Irish and acting the maggot a lot
my sign might not have any legs to it.


----------



## friend

Hmmmm.
Is it because I like Pink Floyd or the way I eat?
Apparently I'm a pig. 
Oink Oink.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Okay CC, I'm a rabbit, which is surprising since I don't have a hare on my head......


----------



## friend

It might be right.
We even look alike.


----------



## Rps

Good evening Caman, how was your day today, it was pretty quiet here.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## KC4

.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good evening Caman, how was your day today, it was pretty quiet here.


Hi Rp.
It's been quite nice.
Especially with the news regarding the Green cards application.
How's yours been?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> Hi Rp.
> It's been quite nice.
> Especially with the news regarding the Green cards application.
> How's yours been?


Good Caman, how long before the move now?


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> What?
> 
> No Doxies


Diamonds are forever ................. doxies a bit shorter.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

friend said:


> We have just received request for Affidavit of Support fee and additional info
> from National Visa Center Portsmouth, New Hampshire.
> That means that we have gone to step 2.  :clap:


Great news, Caman! :clap:


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good Caman, how long before the move now?


_When there is an immediate visa available or likely to be available within the next nine months, NVC will send a letter enclosing the Choice of Agent and Address Form (DS-3032) to all of the applicants with a few exceptions. 
_
I'm hoping for summer of next and rather June then July or August.
I'll know more in a month or two.


----------



## friend

Thanks all for youse kind support.

Good night and see ye tomorrow.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good night, Caman, and sweet dreams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May this be the start of a good year for you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Double post


----------



## Cameo

ciaochiao said:


> Chinese Zodiac - Chinese Astrology from ChineseZodiac.com
> 
> Vicki


Well - according to this my sign is the Tiger.........

Have a great night all. I will catch up with reading tomorrow.

Nite Marc


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good night, all. May 2010 bring you nothing but good.


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> No one else has logged in their Chinese zodiac sign? C'mon people!! What sign is everyone? Go here, or any other google site you like, and let's see what the new year of the Tiger holds for you!! We're out of the metals (well, almost), so it should be good stuff for all! Here's a link...with calculator. I'm a 'horse'. Et tu mes amis?
> 
> Chinese Zodiac - Chinese Astrology from ChineseZodiac.com
> 
> Vicki


Ok, I logged into my sign. I'm a 'dog'.. 

View attachment 12129


----------



## macdoodle

Sleep tight all of you, and dream of the real Shangri-la..... lost somewhere in Tibet.....


----------



## sharonmac09

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!

Yes I know it's kinda late...

Nitey nite


----------



## KC4

G'Night All...
One day done, 364 to go.....


----------



## friend

Good morning sleeping Shang beauties. 

-8 again and I've been up for an hour.
I'm the only one, it's so still, I can't see
a single person everywhere.
I might go back to bed for a second helping. 

I've got to get to a hardware store and get waterproof glue,
since the parts I glued for the dishwasher came apart last night
and left me with kitchen mayhem. 
Ah well, new year, new challenges, and this one wont stick with me.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, sorry to hear about those ongoing dishwasher problems.

I popped in to put on the coffee and tea and set out the Saturday Heart Smart Buffet for all who will follow us.

Just finished SAP for today and tomorrow as well, so am off to scour the web for more "stuff" for future editions.

Have a good day my friend!


----------



## friend

You to Don.
Time for coffee then and 
then to go in search for that sticky stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sorry to hear of the continued woes with the dishwasher. Not the best way to start off the new year.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the Saturday Heart Smart Buffet and coffee. This is one of the goals I have set for myself for this year ............. and the rest of my life. Lose weight and help out my heart, for it's the only one I have. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing +4C outside and last night's fog is lifting. No sun, but it is bright outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am a combination of an ox, horse and goat. That is a stranger beast than a doxie.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All! 
The morning is warm here +3 thanks to the Chinook.... :clap:

I hope you can get some plumbers tape Caman, it is good to wrap around the pipes to hold them securely and stop leaks.... this is not fun to deal with so I am wishing you good luck with the project.... 

Thanks for the brekkie Don, nice of you to help start the new year in a healthy way...:clap:

Sharon, you are such a sweet little dog, someone may want to take you home!!

Me I am a Wood Monkey... 

I don't know what kind of animal you are DrG but it sure sounds interesting.... mixed breed of astrology ... (as are we all) makes for sound stock!! so ye shall be around for a good while yet!! :clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

ComputerIdiot said:


> <snip>
> 
> The new apartment is signed and sealed ... although in a distinctly bizarre fashion. The super said the company wanted 'cash' for first and last ... that's $1,200 and a bit. I can understand why they didn't want a cheque but I really couldn't see myself lugging that much loose cash around, even though it was just across town (and Welland is not a big city by any stretch of the imagination!)
> 
> So I got a money order. He looked a bit bemused and explained that as management had left at noon, he (the super) had already paid my 1st and last so as to hold the unit for me because it had to be in before they left ...
> 
> Definitely a first, in my experience. I have no idea what recourse he would've had if I'd backed out of the deal. Anyway, after a bit of fencing (he said the company wouldn't reimburse him if I made out the money order to the company) I made it out to him.
> 
> <snip>


Good morning everyone!

Mona, I'm sorry I didn't see this post until the other members commented on it.

In my business experience, when a company wants payment in cash, a red flag immediately pops up. The first obvious reason is that the company had previous business with you and you paid for it with an insufficient funds cheque. Beyond this, there could only be one of three reasons:

1. There is a lien/judgement order most likely Revenue Canada levied on the business bank account. 
2. The company is not yet registered with the Registrar of Joint Stocks and consequently is unable to open a business bank account.
3. He is attempting to do business with you under the counter and you will still be able to move in. This is risky.

Hopefully, the company is registered and everything is above board. If you know the name of the business you could visit the Joint Stocks online.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Leslie! 

Oops it is afternoon now! Good afternoon Leslie!

Yes, I'm a dog and you a monkey. What could result from this combination? You probably would succeed in driving me absolutely bonkers! haahahaaha!


----------



## macdoodle

No doubt !! but I am a loyal monkey if nothing else!!


----------



## Sonal

Snake here.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang...

Thanls for the Heartsmart Buffet Don - Great move......I'm of to check out SAP soon too...

Sorry to hear about your continuing Dishwasher troubles Caman - Hope you get it fixed for good this time. I'm imagining you have a big watery mess to clean up every time it "blows"....

Here's a song for you in the meantime: 




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







Kacey has been saving money for awhile to get an iPhone and as of yesterday has enough...guess where we are going today?


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim and all:

Kim not sure what the data charges are like in Alberta, but read the fine print on the contract. Here in Ontario, and especially with kids and the data phones, you actually sign a document which states you understand the data charges. Some of the data use bills have been in the hundreds per month, an unexpectant surprise to the holder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just got back from taking the two male doxies out on a local golf course, all the while my first movie was downloading on to iMovie. Wish me luck.

Great day here in St.John's, with +4C temps, sunshine and no wind. Amazing .................


----------



## Dr.G.

"I don't know what kind of animal you are DrG but it sure sounds interesting.... mixed breed of astrology ... (as are we all) makes for sound stock!! so ye shall be around for a good while yet!! " Leslie, this is how it turned out, in that there was a trait or two from each one that excluded me from being a single entity. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Just got back from taking the two male doxies out on a local golf course, all the while my first movie was downloading on to iMovie. Wish me luck.
> 
> Great day here in St.John's, with +4C temps, sunshine and no wind. Amazing .................


Morning Marc, minus 28 here in Bowmanville.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang...
> 
> Thanls for the Heartsmart Buffet Don - Great move......I'm of to check out SAP soon too...
> 
> Sorry to hear about your continuing Dishwasher troubles Caman - Hope you get it fixed for good this time. I'm imagining you have a big watery mess to clean up every time it "blows"....
> 
> Here's a song for you in the meantime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kacey has been saving money for awhile to get an iPhone and as of yesterday has enough...guess where we are going today?


:clap::clap::clap: some of the joy is for your shopping trip, the rest is for the fun video!!


----------



## friend

Now I have cleaned one of the sprinklers of glue residue 
and put it back together with glass silicon that can withstand 
temperatures up to 200 degrees.
Is there a problem?
IT TAKES 48 HOURS TO SET! XX)
Damn my eyes. tptptptp
I didn't see that until now. 
###%€/&%€#"%/&€#% and his brother.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Now I have cleaned one of the sprinklers of glue residue
> and put it back together with glass silicon that can withstand
> temperatures up to 200 degrees.
> Is there a problem?
> IT TAKES 48 HOURS TO SET! XX)
> Damn my eyes. tptptptp
> I didn't see that until now.
> ###%€/&%€#"%/&€#% and his brother.


Sorry to hear this, C-man. To be honest, I have "overlooked" things on labels many times. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Looks like a case of dish pan hands for a couple of days Camán!


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, C-man. To be honest, I have "overlooked" things on labels many times. Bon chance, mon ami.


I didn't have my reading glasses on when I bought it
and had Siobhán to read it to me just now.

Well if God wants me to exercise patience,
that is what I will do. 
I might yell a bit at it, calling it names like you slimy thing you,
but then again I might just have a cup of coffee or maybe ten.
I've seen professionals dealing with patience being at waiting
to carry on with their tasks and it looks easy.
I might even get a spade to lean on and a coffee thermos.
Tools of the trade. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Patience is a virtue, Caman. Remember the old prayer, "Lord, grant me patience in these trying moments ................. just please hurry with the deliver. Amen."


----------



## Dr.G.

We are down to +3C as the fog is rolling in once again. My wife and I are debating which movie to go and see ............. and we are down to four in the final cut. This may take some time to decide .......... We shall see.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

sharonmac09 said:


> Ok, I logged into my sign. I'm a 'dog'..
> 
> View attachment 12129


I'm a goat ... :lmao:


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> I am a combination of an ox, horse and goat. That is a stranger beast than a doxie.


How did you get that??


----------



## SINC

ComputerIdiot said:


> How did you get that??


Mona, Marc was born in three different years.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Mona, I'm sorry I didn't see this post until the other members commented on it.
> 
> In my business experience, when a company wants payment in cash, a red flag immediately pops up. The first obvious reason is that the company had previous business with you and you paid for it with an insufficient funds cheque. Beyond this, there could only be one of three reasons:
> 
> 1. There is a lien/judgement order most likely Revenue Canada levied on the business bank account.
> 2. The company is not yet registered with the Registrar of Joint Stocks and consequently is unable to open a business bank account.
> 3. He is attempting to do business with you under the counter and you will still be able to move in. This is risky.
> 
> Hopefully, the company is registered and everything is above board. If you know the name of the business you could visit the Joint Stocks online.


It's a very weird situation indeed, Sharon. It's not someone renting out a house, which would certainly have sent up more red flags than it did, but rather the super at one of four high-rise buildings. If there is something dubious going on, I'm leaning towards #3 -- someone else here mentioned a similar incident, in which a superintendent was renting out units and pocketing the cash while telling management the units were standing empty.

The owners are a local family-owned construction company -- would they even have to be registered with the Registrar of Joint Stocks?

I'll be checking into it once the week starts and businesses are open again ...


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, C-man. To be honest, I have "overlooked" things on labels many times. Bon chance, mon ami.


Ditto here. Hang in there, Caman ...

Weather here is periodically cloudy, with the sun peeking through every so often, and the high hovering around -10C. I think I will use that excuse to unpack from my Windsor trip, write my thank-you notes, and gather up the next load of laundry (which will be done tomorrow).

Oh, and make _another_ attempt to locate my winter boots ...


----------



## friend

ComputerIdiot said:


> It's a very weird situation indeed, Sharon. It's not someone renting out a house, which would certainly have sent up more red flags than it did, but rather the super at one of four high-rise buildings. If there is something dubious going on, I'm leaning towards #3 -- someone else here mentioned a similar incident, in which a superintendent was renting out units and pocketing the cash while telling management the units were standing empty.
> 
> The owners are a local family-owned construction company -- would they even have to be registered with the Registrar of Joint Stocks?
> 
> I'll be checking into it once the week starts and businesses are open again ...


Read the small print.
You haven't rented a apartment.
You now own 1/96 time-share of a free-standing 12 SqFt hut in the Guatemalan Mountains. 
Si Senorita. Buenos Dias. Zorro rules.


----------



## friend

ComputerIdiot said:


> Ditto here. Hang in there, Caman ...


Gratias.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

friend said:


> Read the small print.
> You haven't rented a apartment.
> You now own 1/96 time-share of a free-standing 12 SqFt hut in the Guatemalan Mountains.
> Si Senorita. Buenos Dias. Zorro rules.


Now all I need is a helicopter to get there ...


----------



## friend

ComputerIdiot said:


> Now all I need is a helicopter to get there ...


Transport included two time a year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mona, Marc was born in three different years.


I just read the pieces about each animal's qualities, and was a combo of all three. Or, maybe I have been reincarnated and born three different times?


----------



## friend

Oh sorry, that was only for those who paid into the B. Madoff Swiss bank account.

Here's your transportation.
Special New Year Rip-Off transaction bonus. Choice of two.


----------



## sharonmac09

ComputerIdiot said:


> It's a very weird situation indeed, Sharon. It's not someone renting out a house, which would certainly have sent up more red flags than it did, but rather the super at one of four high-rise buildings. If there is something dubious going on, I'm leaning towards #3 -- someone else here mentioned a similar incident, in which a superintendent was renting out units and pocketing the cash while telling management the units were standing empty.
> 
> The owners are a local family-owned construction company -- would they even have to be registered with the Registrar of Joint Stocks?
> 
> I'll be checking into it once the week starts and businesses are open again ...


Hi Mona, Registry of Joint Stocks is for Nova Scotia only-sorry about that. For Ontario, it would be ServiceOntario and I'm not sure how to navigate through this to find out if a business is registered or not. However the business should have a copy of a license to show you. Yes, all businesses must be registered in their respective provinces and have a business ID number obtained from Revenue Canada. I hope this helps you.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

Nasty day here weather wise. It is warm perhaps 3C with huge wet snow flakes/rain. Yuck!

So how is everyone here?


----------



## KC4

A big pot of turkey & ginger egg drop soup is on the stove if anybody wants any! 



Good for a chilly evening ..not too bad here (-15) ...


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> A big pot of turkey & ginger egg drop soup is on the stove if anybody wants any!
> 
> 
> 
> Good for a chilly evening ..not too bad here (-15) ...


Thanks, I'll have a bowl.
But lets set the turkey free, please.


----------



## SINC

Ann's babysitting tonight, so I get to watch whatever movie I want.

Tonight will be Hombre with Paul Newman on my 37" HDTV via my AppleTV in my office as I recline in my exec chair the company gave me out of my office when I retired. (I had just had it reupholstered and it is super comfy.)

After which, on will go the iTunes on the Mac Mini, mostly blues played too loud on the stereo speakers and I will make all my LD phone calls to wish friends and former workers a Happy New Year.

Anybody here want a call? I'm feeling like some fun tonight. beejacon


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention the grandson was over last night.

Jett was wearing a brand new shirt which is sure to become my favourite.

It read:

"If you think I'm cute, you ought to see my Grandpa!"

Gotta love that kid!


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Forgot to mention the grandson was over last night.
> 
> Jett was wearing a brand new shirt which is sure to become my favourite.
> 
> It read:
> 
> "If you think I'm cute, you ought to see my Grandpa!"
> 
> Gotta love that kid!


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap: he sure is a handsome little fella..... does he take after Grandpa?


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao::clap::clap: he sure is a handsome little fella..... does he take after Grandpa?


Of course he does! Why do ya think his Grandma bought him that shirt?


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> A big pot of turkey & ginger egg drop soup is on the stove if anybody wants any!
> 
> 
> 
> Good for a chilly evening ..not too bad here (-15) ...


Sure do love egg drop soup, haven't tried it with ginger tho... how much do you add??

I have a pot of turkey broth having a final bubble now that the bones are out and extra turkey has been added, so will try out the egg drop.... (I add some miso sometimes, but just in the bowl before the soup, not in the pot, not everyone likes it) 

Taking soup, turkey stuffing, veggies etc. to a friend tomorrow who is an amputee, I think I will also make some fresh mince tarts tonight, (I do them in a perogie maker,
( small one ..easy,quick and not overwhelming, and the best for any type of tarts....)

Hoping for another chinook as there is a long country road off the hwy to the house....
don't want to get stuck anywhere ..


----------



## friend

Good night dudes.

Time to try to sleep.


----------



## Bolor

Earth Tiger
More grounded in reality, Earth Tigers don’t get carried away by the circumstances of their situations. Instead, they sit back and evaluate all angles before jumping in. They’re able to stay focused on their tasks; a trait that helps ensure success.

Hear me roar


----------



## SINC

Hey Bob, glad to hear from you. I was beginning to worry that you might not be well or something.

Hope you and yours had a great Christmas and all the best in the new year.

Are you headed for the Okanagan this summer? If so we may have to have a coffee again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Of course he does! Why do ya think his Grandma bought him that shirt?


Good one, Don. Seriously, he is a good looking boy. You all should be proud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Earth Tiger
> More grounded in reality, Earth Tigers don’t get carried away by the circumstances of their situations. Instead, they sit back and evaluate all angles before jumping in. They’re able to stay focused on their tasks; a trait that helps ensure success.
> 
> Hear me roar


Evening, Bob. Not even frigid temps hold back Earth Tigers .............. or is that the Timmins' Tigers? 

Whatever, glad to see you back. Just finished making up a new blend of Super Bolor Special for those cold winter nights. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> A big pot of turkey & ginger egg drop soup is on the stove if anybody wants any!
> 
> 
> 
> Good for a chilly evening ..not too bad here (-15) ...


I have had my fill of my wife's homemade turkey soup, but the ginger egg drop soup sounds great. +3C temps here this evening, but good soup is fine whenever. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Nasty day here weather wise. It is warm perhaps 3C with huge wet snow flakes/rain. Yuck!
> 
> So how is everyone here?


Evening, Sharon. Did you folks get much snow prior to the rain?


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Of course he does! Why do ya think his Grandma bought him that shirt?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Independence Bowl

TEXAS A&M
(6-7) 20 
GEORGIA
(8-5) 44 


Drinks are on the house. I realize that this means little to all of you, but I came to Canada because of the job at Memorial. Upon my return to the Univ. of Georgia, where I was completing my doctoral program, I was was the #1 candidate for a teaching position at Texas A&M. I chose coming to Memorial ............ and Canada. The rest, as they say, is history.

So, drink whatever you want ............ just don't drink and drive. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

What an interesting peek into your life's journey Marc, 

Seems you have no regrets with your decision..... (except for the snow, I know I know...

I have the same reservations at times and I was born here!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> What an interesting peek into your life's journey Marc,
> 
> Seems you have no regrets with your decision..... (except for the snow, I know I know...
> 
> I have the same reservations at times and I was born here!! :lmao:


No, no regrets ............ just a dislike of the snow. Still, life here in St.John's has been good to me. I have a good job that I enjoy, my wife has a great job which she enjoys very much. She is now earning about half of what she was earning in Calgary back in 1994, but this job is more fulfilling since it directly helps people. And, if I had gone to College Station, Texas and Texas A&M, I would never have met Deborah, the love of my life. So, Life is good. 

She does not want to move back to AB, and we can't afford to live in the US. So, we have set our sights on rural NS. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I hope that this finds all of you safe and well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

I hope ye had a restful sleep.
-10 and we have had a small bit of sunshine on and off.
Tidy up time today and tomorrow Liam and Aiofe goes back to playschool
and da can start working again.
Today we get internet back in the house, so if there is time Anna will Skype
me. Otherwise tomorrow. She is really busy with kids and work, poor thing.

I started writing from a bahái daybook to Anna every day
and I might try to post it here to. Just to see what ye think.
Please tell me if anyone finds it offensive or inappropriate.
It's short extract from the bahái Writing and some from the bible,
but I find it uplifting.


----------



## friend

Sharaf 3 / January 3rd

_O Son of Utterance!
Thou art My stronghold; enter therein that thou mayest abide in safety. 
My love is in thee, know it, that thou mayest find Me near unto thee._
Bahá'u'ulláh
.....
From yesterday:

God grant that the light of unity may envelop the whole earth, 
and that the seal, "the Kingdom is God's," may be stamped upon 
the brow of all its peoples.
Bahá'u'ulláh


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán. I am up early again after getting to bed only four hours ago. My body clock tells me it is time to work for a couple of hours and then head back to bed. Later . . .


----------



## friend

Morning Don.

Just what I did. 
A 1,5 hours wee kip.


----------



## SINC

Well tomorrow's edition is done and I can now relax, although I am still pondering that pink snow bit this morning on SAP.

Marc must have slept in as it is mid morning in NL??


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, Caman, Marc et all: Nice piece on the Canadian Girls Don, I also liked the sign of the times. I have some of those somewhere I will send them to you when I find them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got back from taking the doxies on a run of a local golf course. Usually by this time of the year, the course is under waist deep snow drifts. Now, no snow to speak of. Strange.

Still, I shall now prepare the first Sunday Brunch of the year.  Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Camán, those are beautiful thoughts. Have you ever read Gibran? He wrote in a style similar to those postings. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning guys!

Hi Caman, no I don't mind reading your little uplifting quotes. It's nice to read them first thing in the morning. Marc enters quotes from time to time and I also take pleasure in them.

Say Caman, do you watch the World Junior Hockey and if so, do you root for Sweden?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. Yes, I too find these sorts of quotes inspirational and educational.

How is Mother Nature treating you folks in NS today? I hear that NB is getting pounded. 

+3C and a foggy mist here this morning.


----------



## Rps

Morning Sharon. Is all of the Maritimes under snow? We just have a dusting here, but it is very cold for us.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good Morning Rp and Marc! Thanks for the brekkie!

Are you going to be watching Canada play Switzerland today?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good Morning Rp and Marc! Thanks for the brekkie!
> 
> Are you going to be watching Canada play Switzerland today?


Fingers crossed for Canada ................ :love2::clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

We have a little bit of snow but it is mostly rain. This area has so far escaped storms and heavy snow fall. We have perhaps 5 cm of snow on the ground and haven't shovelled yet this year. Our winter hasn't really arrived yet!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> We have a little bit of snow but it is mostly rain. This area has so far escaped storms and heavy snow fall. We have perhaps 5 cm of snow on the ground and haven't shovelled yet this year.


We had about 70cm of snow from Oct. until today, which is about a third of our normal snowfall. There are patches of snow where it was piled up, but most of the front and back gardens are free of snow. The Canadian Farmers' Almanac was predicting the weather for NS, and says that what NB is getting will come our way. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> We had about 70cm of snow from Oct. until today, which is about a third of our normal snowfall. There are patches of snow where it was piled up, but most of the front and back gardens are free of snow. The Canadian Farmers' Almanac was predicting the weather for NS, and says that what NB is getting will come our way. We shall see.


Wow! This is highly unusual for St. John's!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> We have a little bit of snow but it is mostly rain. This area has so far escaped storms and heavy snow fall. We have perhaps 5 cm of snow on the ground and haven't shovelled yet this year. Our winter hasn't really arrived yet!


Sharon, how close are you to Mahone Bay, NS? That is another place my wife says would be nice to move to when we retire.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, how close are you to Mahone Bay, NS? That is another place my wife says would be nice to move to when we retire.


It's at least 2 hrs from here. Mahone Bay is located south of Halifax and is along the eastern shore. Here's a pic of it. 

View attachment 12177


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> Good Morning Rp and Marc! Thanks for the brekkie!
> 
> Are you going to be watching Canada play Switzerland today?


Hope to .... I would be wary of the Swiss if I were coaching Team Canada, I wouldn't be surprised if they won. They are a very dark horse and should not be taken lightly.


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> It's at least 2 hrs from here. Mahone Bay is located south of Halifax and is along the eastern shore. Here's a pic of it.
> 
> View attachment 12177


Hi Sharon, is that near Dartmouth?


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Hope to .... I would be wary of the Swiss if I were coaching Team Canada, I wouldn't be surprised if they won. They are a very dark horse and should not be taken lightly.


Apparently the Russians had taken the Swiss lightly and had been accused of being arrogant.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Sharon, is that near Dartmouth?


Our son works in Dartmouth and bought a home in Lower Sackville last spring. I understand it is about 20 minutes from there.

We've never been to the Maritimes, but that may change this summer.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Our son works in Dartmouth and bought a home in Lower Sackville last spring. I understand it is about 20 minutes from there.
> 
> We've never been to the Maritimes, but that may change this summer.


Don it is a great trip. Halifax is one of the best "walking cities" that I've been in.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don it is a great trip. Halifax is one of the best "walking cities" that I've been in.


Good to know Rp, but with my hip, a "walking city" is nothing I seek nor want.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dartmouth and Halifax are part of the HRM (Halifax Regional Municipality) similar to GTA (Greater Toronto Area). I believe that Lower Sackville and Bedford are part of this 'greater' area.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> It's at least 2 hrs from here. Mahone Bay is located south of Halifax and is along the eastern shore. Here's a pic of it.
> 
> View attachment 12177


Sharon, I have been to Mahone Bay once before. Just was curious how close you are to this area. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Wow! This is highly unusual for St. John's!


Unusual!?!? In my 33 years here in St.John's, I have never been able to walk across Churchill Park without being in knee-deep snow. We won't have this for the whole winter, but at least we shall have some place to put the snow. I have only had my snowblower out twice this winter, when I would normally have had it out at least 5-7 times by now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don it is a great trip. Halifax is one of the best "walking cities" that I've been in.


I agree, along with Montreal (except in the dead of winter).


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Dartmouth and Halifax are part of the HRM (Halifax Regional Municipality) similar to GTA (Greater Toronto Area). I believe that Lower Sackville and Bedford are part of this 'greater' area.


Our doxie handler, who showed Gracie in Atlantic Canada, lives in Lower Sackville and she does NOT consider herself part of the HRM. This is why my wife wants us to retire away from major cities and settle in a rural area. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

To answer your question Rp, Mahone Bay is at least 1/2 hour south of HRM.

As for you Don, you could purchase 2 wheelie stand on transportation thing.  I've forgotten the name of it. You could zip around Halifax on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> To answer your question Rp, Mahone Bay is at least 1/2 hour south of HRM.
> 
> As for you Don, you could purchase 2 wheelie stand on transportation thing.  I've forgotten the name of it. You could zip around Halifax on it.


The Segway Human Transporter


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> The Segway Human Transporter


That's it! Thanks Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, I was never on one, but would like to give it a spin. St.John's was rated as one of the worst cities in Canada for these sorts of devices, due to our deep snow, potholes and strong winds.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, I was never on one, but would like to give it a spin. St.John's was rated as one of the worst cities in Canada for these sorts of devices, due to our deep snow, potholes and strong winds.


Still, it would be a vast improvement over rollerblades for you!


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day Shang gang.
> 
> the Segway is fun and easy to ride. It is interesting that it feels like an extension of yourself. Just riding around on it, seems to give a workout and tone up the system, even though you are just standing there.
> 
> Unfortunately the local Segway rental place went out of business
> 
> If you get a chance to try one, take it.


Afternoon, Garett. How are you today?

I would love to ride on a Segway.


----------



## sharonmac09

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day Shang gang.
> 
> the Segway is fun and easy to ride. It is interesting that it feels like an extension of yourself. Just riding around on it, seems to give a workout and tone up the system, even though you are just standing there.
> 
> Unfortunately the local Segway rental place went out of business
> 
> If you get a chance to try one, take it.


Good afternoon Garett!

Wow, you actually zipped around on it! Was it expensive to rent it?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Still, it would be a vast improvement over rollerblades for you!


Sharon, I am like a drunken giraffe on rollerskates on anything that is attached to my feet with wheels and blades.


----------



## sharonmac09

Garett, are you allowed to ride one similar to a bicycle on the streets?


----------



## MLeh

Rps said:


> Hope to .... I would be wary of the Swiss if I were coaching Team Canada, I wouldn't be surprised if they won. They are a very dark horse and should not be taken lightly.





sharonmac09 said:


> Apparently the Russians had taken the Swiss lightly and had been accused of being arrogant.


I think the Swiss goaltender stopping 50 of 52 shots on net had more to do with the win than any perceived arrogance on Russia's part. Quite the exciting game.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Garett, are you allowed to ride one similar to a bicycle on the streets?


I enjoy riding on a bicycle, Sharon. Here in St.John's, one has to ride a bike with a helmet and moving with the flow of traffic. Other than for little children, bikes are not allowed on the sidewalks, just in the road. As well, hand signals are required.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


sharonmac09 said:


> It's at least 2 hrs from here. Mahone Bay is located south of Halifax and is along the eastern shore. Here's a pic of it.


I've visited here. They grow some of the best oysters in the world in this bay IMHO. I prefer them raw. 



Dr.G. said:


> Fingers crossed for Canada ................ :love2::clap:


+1 Tomorrow's game between Canada and USA will be very interesting.


Dr.G. said:


> The Segway Human Transporter


Me, on a Segway? LOOK OUT! I've actually never tried one but would like to. 

As of this morning, I seem to have lost my voice. I just can't shake this danged cold bug. XX) We all wanted to go skiing/snowboarding before school started again, but that doesn't look likely.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> I think the Swiss goaltender stopping 50 of 52 shots on net had more to do with the win than any perceived arrogance on Russia's part. Quite the exciting game.


I think the Russians sometimes forget they are on a _team_.


----------



## Dr.G.

"As of this morning, I seem to have lost my voice. I just can't shake this danged cold bug. We all wanted to go skiing/snowboarding before school started again, but that doesn't look likely." Afternoon, Kim. Care for some homemade chicken soup?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "As of this morning, I seem to have lost my voice. I just can't shake this danged cold bug. We all wanted to go skiing/snowboarding before school started again, but that doesn't look likely." Afternoon, Kim. Care for some homemade chicken soup?


Yes Please Marc - with a very generous dose of red hot chili peppers! That might get the voice back.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes Please Marc - with a very generous dose of red hot chili peppers! That might get the voice back.


It is on its way, Kim. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> It's at least 2 hrs from here. Mahone Bay is located south of Halifax and is along the eastern shore. Here's a pic of it.
> 
> View attachment 12177


AHHH! (Great pic) Mahone Bay, I always said if I didn't live in St. Margaret's Bay I would have chosen this place, it is a wonder and a treat for the eyes, I lived but a half hour away, and travelled there often... 
(dawdled mostly, on the shore road, not the highway 

it has a fascinating history, as does all of NS and there are a couple of towns / hamlets on the way too, Hubbards, Chester and some other wee places.... 

Since it is on the south shore, it is not prone to violent weather, not much anyway... 
there was always more snow on the north shore... but NS doesn't get a lot of snow generally, so anywhere would be like summer compared to what you are used to Marc :lmao:

The Teazer (old sailing ship) is part of the Mahone Bay history ... quite facinating actually, and still seen ....:yikes: 

The fun of Mahone Bay is it is moments away from Lunenberg, and Bridgewater, if you want diverse accents, well you will have them there for certain.... adds to the local colour... and of course, Lunenberg is where the Bluenose was built... 'nother story...

It is quite a remarkable province history wise that I don't think there is anyplace that isn't incredible..... (JMO)


----------



## SINC

Well Sharon, getting me on a Segway might be quite a trick too. First I have to get there from here and from web based mileage charts, it is 5007 km one way from Edmonton and that's just to get there, never mind driving back. In our motor home, at an average speed of 90 kph that's 56 hours of driving and since I don't go any longer than five hours a day, it becomes a 12 day journey. Say 10 days there and 12 back and it becomes a 34 day trip.

Then there is SAP to do every single day along the way. I usually write travelogues when I go places, so that too adds hours to the job.

Now if I can only convince Ann to take six weeks off.


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> +1 Tomorrow's game between Canada and USA will be very interesting.
> (


I think we have to beat the Swiss first. And the USA needs to beat Sweden.

Or if both teams lose they'll meet too.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, Chester is another place Deborah wants us to consider as our retirement locale.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I rode them around Granville Island on the sidewalks. I forget the rules and regs but it was fun.


Good old, G-man ............ always the rebel. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, I see you more as the Lone Ranger.
YouTube - The Lone Ranger Opening Theme Song


----------



## ComputerIdiot

I made some homemade macaroni and cheese last night ... forgot to add the eggs ...  ... not much of a big deal as they are mostly a binding agent. I decided I'd better make the blasted casserole before I ate the entire block of cheddar cheese with crackers, as a side dish or (more likely) a late-night snack ...

Weather here is currently -9C with snow falling lightly but steadily ... but we have a snow squall warning for all of southern Niagara. Was going to go into St. Catharines later today to get a nice peppermint mocha from Starbucks -- I think it will have to wait.



friend said:


> Oh sorry, that was only for those who paid into the B. Madoff Swiss bank account.
> 
> Here's your transportation.
> Special New Year Rip-Off transaction bonus. Choice of two.


Is it too late to pay into the B. Madoff Swiss bank account? 'Cause I really like the little blue plane.




sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Mona, Registry of Joint Stocks is for Nova Scotia only-sorry about that. For Ontario, it would be ServiceOntario and I'm not sure how to navigate through this to find out if a business is registered or not. However the business should have a copy of a license to show you. Yes, all businesses must be registered in their respective provinces and have a business ID number obtained from Revenue Canada. I hope this helps you.


Thanks very much, Sharon. I'll see what I can find out.




Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, I am like a drunken giraffe on rollerskates on anything that is attached to my feet with wheels and blades.


That's quite the image, Marc. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Someone here in town has a Segway type trolly, (can't see the brand) an she uses it to walk her dog.... 

I do think they would be marvelous for going *up* the hills :lmao:

I would use one in the city for sure..... 

Canada All the way tomorrow... ... setting a taping in case I am home late!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"That's quite the image, Marc." Laugh if you will, Mona, but I am coordinated on a bike, but now any sort of skates.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Someone here in town has a Segway type trolly, (can't see the brand) an she uses it to walk her dog....
> 
> I do think they would be marvelous for going *up* the hills :lmao:
> 
> I would use one in the city for sure.....
> 
> Canada All the way tomorrow... ... setting a taping in case I am home late!!


Yes, another reason why a Segway is of little value here in St.John's, in that we have steep hills.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> "That's quite the image, Marc." Laugh if you will, Mona, but I am coordinated on a bike, but now any sort of skates.


I am okay on a bicycle - I can roller skate/inline blade in a fashion, but I can't stop. 
I have to hit grass and run a few steps to stop. I can ice skate - but I have to slow to a halt or hit the boards to stop.  Works quite well actually.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I am okay on a bicycle - I can roller skate/inline blade in a fashion, but I can't stop.
> I have to hit grass and run a few steps to stop. I can ice skate - but I have to slow to a halt or hit the boards to stop.  Works quite well actually.


Afternoon, Jenne. How is Life treating you these days?

I am able to sort of ice skate in a straight line, but can't stop. Of course, I have not be on ice skates since Stephen was about 4, so that is nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## Cameo

:lmao::lmao::lmao: I just googled a Seway - I had never heard of them!!! Cool!

Marc, I am all right. I took my xmas decorations down yesterday and my house is cleaned up and back to normal.... I always hate taking the stuff down, but it does feel good to have a clean house.

I am at my mom's at present, when I get home I have some computer work to do.
Tomorrow is the start of serious full time job hunting. Nothing in the papers during the holidays.

This is the year of the Tiger and my sign is Tiger............so I guess you and others are right and things are going to turn around this year....YAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't been ice skating for a few years, but about 5 years ago I did buy a pair on inline skates as I wasn't letting the boys get the better of me!! Of course they did, since I never learned how to stop, but we all had fun. I didn't wipe out so I consider it a success on my part!

How is life with you? I am thinking that when I run away from home I will either go to BC or the East Coast - that Mahone Bay looks right pretty. What would the winters be like?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with the job hunt, Jeanne. I have a good feeling about your success. We shall see.

"How is life with you? I am thinking that when I run away from home I will either go to BC or the East Coast - that Malone Bay looks right pretty. What would the winters be like?" My wife knows doxie owners throughout NS, and they have mini-doxies, and all report no major problems with the snow. This has been an atypical winter for us here in St.John's, and we can still get snow from now until May 24th or beyond. So, except for the Cape Breton region, which is beautiful, most of NS has far better weather than we get here in St.John's. 

We would like a smaller home than the one we have here in St.John's (nearly 3500 square feet), but more land for the doxies. I would like to get back into growing vegetables once again. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

I thought about a vegetable garden here - but I don't know about keeping the rabbits and the deer out of it. I guess I would have to fence it in. Maybe once I finish with flower beds. That has turned out to be much more work then I anticipated and I imagine there is more work then appears for a vegetable garden as well.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I thought about a vegetable garden here - but I don't know about keeping the rabbits and the deer out of it. I guess I would have to fence it in. Maybe once I finish with flower beds. That has turned out to be much more work then I anticipated and I imagine there is more work then appears for a vegetable garden as well.


Yes, there is a great deal more work growing vegetables, but there is something special about working in this sort of garden. I feel closer to nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Such a deal ............


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Camán, those are beautiful thoughts. Have you ever read Gibran? He wrote in a style similar to those postings. Paix, mon ami.


I found his complete work on a website.
Very interesting.
Will start reading it.
Thanks for the tip.

Gibran


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Hey everyone! How are you guys!? Dr. G how are the Puppies? any new bundles of joy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Camán, Gibran's "The Prophet" is something that most university students way back when I was an undergrad would read.


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> Hi Caman, no I don't mind reading your little uplifting quotes. It's nice to read them first thing in the morning. Marc enters quotes from time to time and I also take pleasure in them.
> 
> Say Caman, do you watch the World Junior Hockey and if so, do you root for Sweden?


That' good Sharon.

Hockey, since I be a fool rooting for Ireland
it´ll be a mixture of Sweden, US and Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That' good Sharin.
> 
> Hockey, since I be a fool rooting for Ireland
> it´ll be a mixture of Sweden, US and Canada.



What about hurling, Caman?

I played once in Churchill Park, which is close to my house. The handed me the wooden stick called a hurley and told me to hit a small ball called a sliotar. I did get the hang of it after a bit, and actually hit one between the opponents' goalposts over the crossbar for one point, and then under the crossbar into a net guarded by a goalkeeper for one goal/three points. Both were based on sheer luck and not any skill on my part.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day Shang gang.
> 
> the Segway is fun and easy to ride. It is interesting that it feels like an extension of yourself. Just riding around on it, seems to give a workout and tone up the system, even though you are just standing there.
> 
> Unfortunately the local Segway rental place went out of business
> 
> If you get a chance to try one, take it.


If I get some money one day it would be a good buy for me.
I have problems with my legs and feet on and off due to
my hemophilia. A Segway would do the trick.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> +1 Tomorrow's game between Canada and USA will be very interesting.


If the Swedes don't beat them that is.
I might watch that game, but it doesn't start until 3 am local time,
so I wouldn't be able to sleep at all after that,
so maybe not then.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Such a deal ............


Wasn't it just. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> What about hurling, Caman?
> 
> I played once in Churchill Park, which is close to my house. The handed me the wooden stick called a hurley and told me to hit a small ball called a sliotar. I did get the hang of it after a bit, and actually hit one between the opponents' goalposts over the crossbar for one point, and then under the crossbar into a net guarded by a goalkeeper for one goal/three points. Both were based on sheer luck and not any skill on my part.


Dangerous sport that.
Do you know what that stick is called? :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

KC4TheSequel said:


> Hey everyone! How are you guys!? Dr. G how are the Puppies? any new bundles of joy?


Hi Kacey.
I'm good.
How are you doing yourself? 

(did I misspell your name now, didn't I  )


----------



## KC4TheSequel

friend said:


> Hi Kacey.
> I'm good.
> How are you doing yourself?
> 
> (did I misspell your name now, didn't I  )


 No not at all! haha Im doing just fine! Everyone in our house hold is sick.. ( they all got it from me... ...)


----------



## friend

KC4TheSequel said:


> No not at all! haha Im doing just fine! Everyone in our house hold is sick.. ( they all got it from me... ...)


I'm sorry to hear that.
I hope they get better soon.


----------



## KC4

Woot! 2 nuttin 4 Canada!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

6-1 Can AA DAAAAAA


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Dangerous sport that.
> Do you know what that stick is called? :lmao:


Yes, it is a very dangerous sport. Still, it was fun to do it once.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I loved reading his works.


Very true, Garett, and he is still relevant today.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4TheSequel said:


> Hey everyone! How are you guys!? Dr. G how are the Puppies? any new bundles of joy?


Evening, Kacey. Things are well here. In a few weeks we shall know if Fanny is pregnant.

So, your mom is sick because of you??????? Not the best way to start off the new year. Tell her that the chicken soup is on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> 6-1 Can AA DAAAAAA


Canadian juniors advance to gold-medal game 
Canada now has an opportunity for an unprecedented sixth gold medal in a row. 
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> 6-1 Can AA DAAAAAA


.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> I've got a cure for you:


Hmmm.
Didn't he get them all killed? 
I'm not sure if that is such a good solution.  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hmmm.
> Didn't he get them all killed?
> I'm not sure if that is such a good solution.  :lmao:


True. Rasputin was not called the "mad monk" for nothing. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

I have an early day tomorrow with the start of work, so I shall call it a night now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck with the job search. Success is but an interview away for you. Bonne chance. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc!


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

No hockey on the box, and I can't find 
any other reason to stay up other then stubbornness.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Cameo said:


> I am okay on a bicycle - I can roller skate/inline blade in a fashion, but I can't stop.
> I have to hit grass and run a few steps to stop. I can ice skate - but I have to slow to a halt or hit the boards to stop.  Works quite well actually.


This is fine for the skates.... Please don't tell me you have the same problem when swimming in the pool....


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

-8 again and snow in the air.
Today I will go to the studio and see if we can get something done.
Have a good day all.


----------



## friend

DayBook.

Sharaf 5 / January 4th

_O rules of the earth! 
Be reconciled among yourselves, that ye may need no more armaments 
save in a measure to safeguard your territories and dominions. 
Beware lest ye disregard the counsel of the All-Knowing, the Faithful.

Be united, O kings of the earth, 
for thereby will the tempest of discord be stilled amongst you, 
and your people find rest, if ye be of them that comprehend. 
Should any one among you take up arms against another, 
rise ye all against him, for this is naught but manifest justice._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Again, the quotes are a way to start the day. Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like Philosopher Caman has replaced Chef Caman, so I shall make breakfast for us all this morning. For most of us, it is back to work, so rise and shine to face a new day/month/year/decade. As always, tea and coffee shall be freshly brewed throughout the day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Seems like Philosopher Caman has replaced Chef Caman,


:lmao: 

Good morning Marc.

Thank for breakfast. 
How are you this morning?
I'm trying to get stuff done at home,
since my sound engineer has gone walkabouts.
Working on the website, that will contain a blog and all.
Fun but tedious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I am fine. Getting ready to start my online prep at 9AM, so I have 10 whole minutes to spend doing what I want to do this morning. 

How is your tooth?


----------



## friend

Not painful yet anyway,
but I need to get it done before it goes off.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Not painful yet anyway,
> but I need to get it done before it goes off.


Good idea. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> For most of us, it is back to work, so rise and shine to face a new day/month/year/decade.


Good morning Camán and Marc. Back to work eh? Other than my requirement to keep SAP updated, which is done for today, I have little work to do.

I am busy helping to arrange a reunion of our former company's management committee. It has been 10 years since it was disbanded and we've invited some 125 people to attend.

Now, I am off to comp tomorrow's SAP. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

At the Seattle Special Olympics, nine contestants, all physically or mentally challenged, assembled at the starting line for the 100-yard dash. At the gun, they all started out, not exactly in a dash, but with a relish to run the race to the finish and win. All, that is, except one little boy who stumbled on the asphalt, tumbled over a couple of times, and began to cry. The other eight heard the boy cry. They slowed down
and looked back.

Then they all turned around and went back......every one of them. One girl with Down's Syndrome bent down and kissed him and said, "This will make it better." Then all nine linked arms and walked together to the finish line. Everyone in the stadium stood, the cheering went on for several minutes. People who were there are still telling the story...

Why?

Because deep down we know this one thing:

What matters in this life is more than winning for ourselves. What matters in this life is helping others win, even if it means slowing down and changing our course.

"A candle loses nothing by lighting another candle"

"Take into account that great love and great achievement involve great risk." The Dalai Lama


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good luck organizing the reunion. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Have a good time at the reunion. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc, but it is not until June 11 and 12, so I can't have a good time just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, but it is not until June 11 and 12, so I can't have a good time just yet.


Then have a good time with the organization of this reunion. Get some practice in for your speech making, your toasting, telling jokes and remembing the good times you all shared.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> At the Seattle Special Olympics, nine contestants,...
> People who were there are still telling the story...
> Why?
> Because deep down we know this one thing:
> What matters in this life is more than winning for ourselves. What matters in this life is helping others win, even if it means slowing down and changing our course.
> "A candle loses nothing by lighting another candle"
> "Take into account that great love and great achievement involve great risk." The Dalai Lama


And I grateful to that they do.
Thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, Caman. As I tell my students, "Teachers make every other profession possible". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, here is another story I give to my students, which I think you might enjoy.

Here's a story that speaks to the difference that one person can make.
We should never stop trying to make a difference even if it is only in the life of one child!

The Star fish Story

Once upon a time there was a wise man who used to go to the ocean to do his writing. He had a habit of walking on the beach before he began his work.

One day he was walking along the shore. As he looked down the beach, he
saw a human figure moving like a dancer. He smiled to himself to think of someone who would dance to the day.

So he began to walk faster to catch up. As he got closer, he saw that it was a young man and the young man wasn't dancing, but instead he was reaching down to the shore, picking up something and very gently throwing it into the ocean.

As he got closer he called out, "Good morning! What are you doing?"

The young man paused, looked up and replied, "Throwing starfish in the
ocean." "I guess I should have asked, why are you throwing starfish in the ocean?"

"The sun is up and the tide is going out. And if I don't throw them in they'll die."

"But, young man, don't you realize that there are miles and miles of beach and starfish all along it. You can't possibly make a difference!"

The young man listened politely. Then bent down, picked up another starfish and threw it into the sea, past the breaking waves and said- "It made a difference for that one."


----------



## SINC

Wow, am I in trouble or what?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, am I in trouble or what?


Alas, poor Don, I knew him, Horatio.


----------



## Dr.G.

A student sent this to me last semester. Very true ............

The Wizard
By Keith Harvie

The kids walk in, stroll in, bounce in,
flounce in, strut in, dance in, and
finally stagger into my classroom.

There are even a few who look and act
like they have been swept up by a
tornado and dropped in the back row.

Each in his or her own way is following
the yellow brick road to my door in search
of the Emerald City and the Wizard of Oz.

Some need courage and I support
and believe in them until they believe
in themselves.

Some want a heart and I introduce them to art, music, theater, and poetry
and let them explore their feelings.

Some are in search of a brain and I
help them locate theirs and show them
how to use it to the best of their ability.

Some are trying to find a home and I
give them a safe, secure place to be
with an adult who listens and cares.
I am not really a wizard so I use my
teaching skills to help my students learn
that the magic is within them, not me


----------



## SINC

Ah, that's better, all done for the day.

Now for the worst part of my job. It's time to collect those overdue accounts. While I love the folks who sponsor SAP, I hate it when I have to go ask for money, but such is life. Thankfully, I have only a small group of advertisers and half of them pay right on time. The other half? Not so much.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang...

Lots of activity in here already today.

Thanks for Breakfast Marc...Hope your first day of 2010 prep and instruction goes well.

Don - good luck with planning the reunion.. It would be great if you could assemble some photos and/or get the guests to submit photos of your time together that you could make into a slide show...
I'm off to check out SAP soon..

Garrett - That is interesting about the boat names - makes sense in a way.. Change the Karma of the ship by changing its name. 

Speaking of names, my sister's name is Janice but she always goes by Jan...and she has the same last name as me. ... so today, as usual, I will be wishing her a Happy Jan 4 Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garret and Kim. How are you all this afternoon .............. or morning where you are right now?


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, be sure to check out the shadow puppets featuring your song on SAP today.


----------



## SINC

Garett, I suppose if I had a boat and called in SINC and it sank I would have to name it sunk?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> We have all heard how a successful retail store or restaurant will move to a supposedly more favourable location close by and then the nature of the business will change (different customers, different purchases made) or the sales will nosedive for no logical reason?
> 
> In my years as a commercial fisherman lots of superstitious beliefs are part and parcel of life at sea. Changing the name of a commercial fishing vessel has an immediate and dramatic effect upon how well the crew gets along, the rate of accidents and breakdowns, and the amount of fish caught. If a boat has had a major accident or series of them, or sank, crewmen will refuse to return to duty on that ship until it's name has been changed.
> 
> Same thing can happen when a business gets it's name changed.


I have a story from the far North of Norway, Tromsö, where my mother comes from.
This is a long time ago, but don't know when.
The native people, the Sami, was not well treated.
An old woman had tried to hitch hike, but had been standing a very long time until
a local fisherman stopped and gave her a lift into town.
He dropped her of down by the docks and the others gave out to him for giving 
her a lift and was mocking him.
The old woman said since trey were treating her badly they would come back with no fish, but he that had given her a lift would have the boat full.
After being to sea for a few days they all returned with empty hulls, but the kind fisher man had so much fish that he was dangerously low in the water.
True story, well my friend claimed it was.


----------



## KC4

Hi Marc - I am still suffering a bit with this cold - but seem to be heading in the right direction. My voice is somewhat back but not normal. I should be able to sing like Kim Carnes today.

We have been trying to convince the resident teen to wait until the 4G iPhone comes out (probably within the next 6 months) to buy an iPhone, but I am losing the debate......Hard to rationalize today's "needs" with tomorrow's benefits... sigh...


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Don,Garret and Kim.
All well I hope.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Marc - I am still suffering a bit with this cold - but seem to be heading in the right direction. My voice is somewhat back but not normal. I should be able to sing like Kim Carnes today.
> 
> We have been trying to convince the resident teen to wait until the 4G iPhone comes out (probably within the next 6 months) to buy an iPhone, but I am losing the debate......Hard to rationalize today's "needs" with tomorrow's benefits... sigh...


Good luck, Kim. Tell Kacey to wait until the doxie pups are born (possibly early March). Then, she will forget about the iPhone for a bit and bug you about getting a doxie pup ............. which you will refuse. Then, after a few months of this you will let her get a 4G iPhone. Bonne chance, mon amie.

Need any more chicken soup?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Kim. Tell Kacey to wait until the doxie pups are born (possibly early March). Then, she will forget about the iPhone for a bit and bug you about getting a doxie pup ............. which you will refuse. Then, after a few months of this you will let her get a 4G iPhone. Bonne chance, mon amie.
> 
> Need any more chicken soup?


Yes Yes, I have already been approached for one (or more) of the next Doxie pups....

and Yes, please squeeze another chicken out and send some of it westward,,,.thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes Yes, I have already been approached for one (or more) of the next Doxie pups....
> 
> and Yes, please squeeze another chicken out and send some of it westward,,,.thanks.


Freshly made chicken soup is on its way, Kim. Hope it helps you feel better.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> I don't know much about the Sami, but they seem to be different for the Eskimos and the North American natives. I understand that the white Norwegians and Swedes are quite racist and prejudiced against them, and constantly give them all a hard time on many levels. I don't know why, they don't seem to bother anyone.
> 
> 
> The tales of commercial fishing are full of stories like this around the world.


A lot of them are that unfortunately.
The Sami people are wonderful and have a lot in common with the Inuits and other 
native people of North America.


----------



## KC4

Awesome collection in SAP today Don - I liked the shadow puppet show enough to attempt to send it along to friends - but was unable to find it's location to send it. I just sent the link to SAP instead.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

A bit tired so,
good night me friends.
See youse tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Hello all, good night Caman, just thought I would drop in an say hi..... how is everyone today.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> A bit tired so,
> good night me friends.
> See youse tomorrow.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all, good night Caman, just thought I would drop in an say hi..... how is everyone today.


Evening, Rp. Good to see you here in The Shang. You have a way of brightening things up here when you pop in to say hello.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all. I just finished up BBQing some ribs. That's right I was out in -8° BBQing. I call it extreme grilling.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Hi Marc - I am still suffering a bit with this cold - but seem to be heading in the right direction. My voice is somewhat back but not normal. I should be able to sing like Kim Carnes today.
> 
> We have been trying to convince the resident teen to wait until the 4G iPhone comes out (probably within the next 6 months) to buy an iPhone, but I am losing the debate......Hard to rationalize today's "needs" with tomorrow's benefits... sigh...


That reminds me of something a classmate said to me when she had a cold and it affected her voice. And I quote:

"I sound like I could charge 3.99/minute." :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Evening all. I just finished up BBQing some ribs. That's right I was out in -8° BBQing. I call it extreme grilling.


Evening, Warren. Glad to see you here as well. You and my wife were on the same wavelength as she BBQed some chicken for us. Of course, it was cloudy and +3C here so she is not a candidate for the new TV reality series "Extreme Grilling". 

So, how is Life treating you these days? How goes the business and the children?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, thanks for the kind words. Just "chillin" with a glass or three of wine, a bad of Ol'Dutch and will be watchin the hockey game [ Boston / NY ] should be a good game. And you.................


----------



## SINC

Howdy folks, just got home from a beer with a friend at a different pub. Tossed a twenty in the KENO machine and took out a grand. I love it when that happens.

RP, I got you PM re writers, but have not yet had time to think about it. Will do soon I promise.

Now for a Corona and lime before supper. YES!


----------



## MaxPower

Hey Don, feel like sending some of that Scottish luck over here?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Howdy folks, just got home from a beer with a friend at a different pub. Tossed a twenty in the KENO machine and took out a grand. I love it when that happens.
> 
> RP, I got you PM re writers, but have not yet had time to think about it. Will do soon I promise.
> 
> Now for a Corona and lime before supper. YES!


GREAT DON! .... I don't have that type of luck, so I don't gamble. But I have to admit, I love free money......... Just for my own interest, the In and Out here sells Corona for $38 a 24, what is it in Alberta??????


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> GREAT DON! .... I don't have that type of luck, so I don't gamble. But I have to admit, I love free money......... Just for my own interest, the In and Out here sells Corona for $38 a 24, what is it in Alberta??????


I buy it here for about $20 for a 12 pack, so about the same RP.

I actually prefer Real Canadian Superstore (Loblaws to you) brand PC Choice light beer. It sells here for $21 for 24 cans. They make Light, Pilsner, Honey Red and one other that I can't remember for the same price too and you can mix and match six packs.


----------



## Rps

Mix and match would be nice. I prefer Heineken or Becks. Do you get Sleeman out there. They have wonderful beer. I'm not much for Canadian, or Export.


----------



## MaxPower

I think the other one is PC Low Carb. 2.6 grams of carb and might I add, a pretty darn good tasting beer.


----------



## SINC

Yeah we get Sleeman's, but I have never tried one that I like. Most Sleeman's are just plain awful to me and there Honey brand in particular is real bad.

Different strokes for different folks applies here I guess.


----------



## Rps

That's why they make sooooooooooooo many brands. To me, what ever you like is what it is all about.


----------



## MaxPower

Although Sleeman's is local to us, I still can't stomach it. I think it went downhill since the Japanese bought it. Their beer tastes like dirty socks to me.


----------



## Rps

Actually, tomorrow is my birthday so we will be going to the new mexican restaurant in town, and I would suspect a Corona or two might appear at my table......


----------



## MaxPower

Happy Birthday RP. I'll have a toast for you tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Thanx ...


----------



## SINC

Indeed, happy birthday Rp! I will toast it with a Corona "Extra" tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Got to admit, Corona is a pretty good beer .... surprising since you can't drink the water in Mexico .... but the sacrifices we make.......... "will that be with line or without".....


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy pre-birthday, Rp. How about a trip to sunny Mexico? We can arrange it if you are willing to travel under the pseudonym of Wibur Collum Crunchmeyer ............. and you are an ex-CIA agent going on a pleasure vacation. Interested?

If not, we shall have a fine feast for you tomorrow at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. Have one for me, since I won't be drinking a beer until at least Canada Day.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Happy pre-birthday, Rp. How about a trip to sunny Mexico? We can arrange it if you are willing to travel under the pseudonym of Wibur Collum Crunchmeyer ............. and you are an ex-CIA agent going on a pleasure vacation. Interested?
> 
> If not, we shall have a fine feast for you tomorrow at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.


Thanx, Marc, I will be 59 for the first time! Maybe I'll go to the Doxie Deli......and order a Kosher Hot Dog!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope we hear from you soon with some good news about a permanent job that you enjoy. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## overkill

Good evening all...just got back this morning from my vacation in Argentina. Was there for the past few weeks soaking up some much needed sun and heat. Had a wonderful time exploring places and seeing old friends and family.

Had a chance to travel up to Iguazu as well and got some really great pics:










Nice to be back home though, you always do miss it


----------



## SINC

Welcome home Steve. I sure hope that is not the only pic you intend to post. Bring 'em on!


----------



## overkill

Thanks Don, it is nice to be back although I do miss the food that I was able to eat while I was there. So very delicious, they know their BBQ...

I took about 1500 pics in total and did some 30 short videos...I will post some more...

Shot on Dec 31 where tradition is to throw papers from the office building:









Bullet holes remaining from the day when Juan Peron was forced out of office. This building is directly across the street from the government house:









They love their horses in Argentina, especially in racing and polo. This is from the Palermo race track, a gorgeous track with beautiful scenery and right downtown:


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

-16 here.  What have I done to deserve this. 

Steve: Welcome home. Nice pics. The track one looks like it could have
been taken in the 40-ties. Cool. Nice country, like to go there sometimes.
I ones met a Irish bahái that had moved to Argentina when he was a small lad. 
He had a Irish name, looked Irish and spoke English with a really strong Argentinian accent. A bit surreal actually.


----------



## friend

Happy Birthday Rp.


----------



## friend

DayBook.

Sharaf 6 
January 5

_Today, this Servant has assuredly come to vivify the whole world 
and to bring into unity all who are on the face of the earth. 
That which God willeth shall come to pass and thou shalt see the earth 
even as the Abhá (Most Glorious) Paradise._
Bahá'u'lláh

_Our Father which are in heaven, Hallowed be thy name. 
Thy kingdom come. Thy will be done, as it is in heaven._
Matthew 6:9-10


----------



## friend

Up, up and away. 
Go web.
Shazam. 

Time to go to the studio.
Have a brilliant day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, good job on the birthday fanfare for Rp.

Rp, many happy returns.

Steve, nice shots indeed, thanks for the quick peek.

SAP done, now off to do tomorrow's issue.

Put on the coffee, tea and left bagels along with a big pot of oatmeal this morning.

Go easy on the maple syrup though. 

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all.

Welcome home, Steve. Great pics from a beautiful country.
Morning, Caman. Inpirational as always.
Thanks for the bagels and coffee, Don. Much needed this morning.

Happy Birthday, Rp. Let the party begin.


----------



## MaxPower

Happy Birthday RP and many more.


----------



## MaxPower

Great pics steve. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Great to see you back as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Warren, just finished up my work for the day. Now I can do as I wish for the balance of today.

No dogs on SAP this morning, but there is a cute video of a cat on a vacuum cleaner.  The darn thing is a dead ringer for my son's cat Neo.

I think I might just have another go at making another of Kim's Mom's chocolate cake today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Warren, just finished up my work for the day. Now I can do as I wish for the balance of today.
> 
> No dogs on SAP this morning, but there is a cute video of a cat on a vacuum cleaner.  The darn thing is a dead ringer for my son's cat Neo.
> 
> I think I might just have another go at making another of Kim's Mom's chocolate cake today.


Don, wait until PETA gets a look at SAP!!!!!!!! They will say that chocolate is bad for dogs ................ and a cat in a vacuum cleaner is not a healthy situation as well.


----------



## Rps

Good Morning Marc, Don, Steve, Warren, and good afternoon Caman. Thank you for the birthday wishes. Not as cold here today. Steve the pictures are great! I wish I had a photographers eye .... actually I had one once but it rolled under the stove.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Happy Birthday. 

How is Life treating you on this your day of days?


----------



## Rps

Good Marc, will be heading out for my Butter Pecan coffee soon at the local library. See what an exciting lifestyle I have....


----------



## Sonal

Happy Birthday RP.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Sonal. How are things with you today? Busy I would suspect.


----------



## KC4

Happy Birthday Rp! Have a Great Day and enjoy an extra large Butter Pecan Coffee!




MaxPower said:


> Evening all. I just finished up BBQing some ribs. That's right I was out in -8° BBQing. I call it extreme grilling.


Woot! I will Q in the winter too....it's an especially good time to use the smoker too if your grill has one. 


MaxPower said:


> That reminds me of something a classmate said to me when she had a cold and it affected her voice. And I quote:
> 
> "I sound like I could charge 3.99/minute." :lmao:


:lmao::lmao:That's a good one - I'll have to use it while I can.  I'm feeling much better today but my voice is still doing the Kim Carnes thing.



SINC said:


> Howdy folks, just got home from a beer with a friend at a different pub. Tossed a twenty in the KENO machine and took out a grand. I love it when that happens.


Woot! Way to go Don! :clap: Thanks for Breakfast - Soon I'll be checkin out the cats and dawgs in SAP...Good luck with the cake; just remember to get it the hell out of the oven in time.  (actually a little extra time won't hurt it)


----------



## KC4

Welcome Back Steve - Great Photos - loved the one of all the paper falling. 

More photos please if you will......


----------



## Rps

Good morning Kim, thanks for the wishes. How are you today?


----------



## KC4

I'm doing well this morning Rp....getting back into my usual schedule, thankfully.

As soon as it gets light outside, I'll go out to take a layer of snow off the walks - looks like we are in for a dump of it today. tptptptp

It's also our son's BD today -(as well as my late Dad's) ....Apparently a great day in History!


----------



## MaxPower

It seems I am officially a bachelor for the next couple of days as my wife is in LA again on business. So I am holding down the fort with the two boys.

Anybody in for some poker tonight?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It seems I am officially a bachelor for the next couple of days as my wife is in LA again on business. So I am holding down the fort with the two boys.
> 
> Anybody in for some poker tonight?


Would love to play, Warren. Poker is one of the few things my father actually taught me to play as a boy.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Would love to play, Warren. Poker is one of the few things my father actually taught me to play as a boy.


Let's just say that I have never played poker in my life and if we were playing for money........


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day all.
> 
> I've never played Poker nor been in a Casino. The whole idea of gambling is repulsive to me. I have no clue how to play any of the games.
> 
> Never been to Vegas or Reno either. It just has no appeal to me.


Garett, you are just the sort of player we need at our table. Bring lots of cash.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, it was fun catching up from yesterday....

Rp ..hope you have a great day and year ahead, it is the only time you can celebrate this age, so go for it!! :clap:

As for the post on changing names changes luck, it is very true, sometimes just changing a letter in a name can do the same thing.... if any of you have been interested in the science of numerology, I am certain you know this already... letters have vibration ..... it affects things we are about.... 

Loved the posts Marc, and Caman, very touching, gave me the shivers it did! 

Don you must have had that lucky 20 I had to spend over the holidays!! :lmao:

To all of you a wish for a great year... good beer, and lots of lucky 20's ...:love2::lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day all.
> 
> I've never played Poker nor been in a Casino. The whole idea of gambling is repulsive to me. I have no clue how to play any of the games.
> 
> Never been to Vegas or Reno either. It just has no appeal to me.


Gambling has no appeal to me either. We have two casino's a short distance away and I am proud to say I have never stepped foot in either. I would get the same results if I took a $20 and lit it on fire.

My Brother-in-Law goes to Vegas quite a lot and I joke with him calling him a lab rat - pulling on the lever in hopes of the prize.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Let's just say that I have never played poker in my life and if we were playing for money........


OK. I guess we can play for fun and chips ........... and to teach Garett how to play.

When I was in university and ran out of money, I would borrow $5 from my friend and go off to find a poker game on campus. The students with expense accounts and cars from their parents were usually my main opponents. I figuered that they could afford to lose some money. I made up to $50 some days, which was a great deal back then for me, and never lost the $5 I borrowed from my friend. I don't cheat, but I know how to bluff and when to leave the table.


----------



## macdoodle

Don't forget! CANADA goes for the GOLD tonight!! :clap:

Marc, it will be hard for you to choose, so you will have to do as I do when 2 favourite teams compete, I just root for great plays, no matter who makes them!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Gambling has no appeal to me either. We have two casino's a short distance away and I am proud to say I have never stepped foot in either. I would get the same results if I took a $20 and lit it on fire.
> 
> My Brother-in-Law goes to Vegas quite a lot and I joke with him calling him a lab rat - pulling on the lever in hopes of the prize.


I would never play the slots ............ no challenge there. What I really like to play is Backgammon. Finished 7th in a Memorial University Backgammon Challenge way back when.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> Don't forget! CANADA goes for the GOLD tonight!! :clap:
> 
> Marc, it will be hard for you to choose, so you will have to do as I do when 2 favourite teams compete, I just root for great plays, no matter who makes them!


It looks to be an exciting game tonight.

I am curious Marc. Who are you cheering for tonight?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

My family is convinced I possess some sort of luck when it comes to gambling...they've taken me to Vegas a few times and I always win at the dumb luck (not skill) games. ...they ask me to pick out machines for them, they sit next to me, have me sit next to them, etc., but it only seems to work for me. 

One time I sat at a $5 Vegas slot machine - put in about $50....and at the same time the machine started flashing, heaving and ringing, I suddenly had half a dozen Mandalay Bay security people flanking me. I won the machine's top Jackpot.....$8800 USD. Paid for the entire vacation for the whole family that was with us, plus extra. 

I've also won many smaller Jackpots - $2-$5K - the machines somehow like me...but I'm afraid to return to Vegas... sooner or later Vegas will try to get even with me... it just needs an opportunity.


----------



## KC4

I've never been to any of the Casinos in Calgary, and likely never will. 

Gambling to me is a vacation only entertainment and not a regular activity. I set a budget for my "entertainment", and when that amount has been run through the machines once...I'm done. I walk away with whatever, if anything, that resulted in. I never put any winnings back in.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I've never been to any of the Casinos in Calgary, and likely never will.
> 
> Gambling to me is a vacation only entertainment and not a regular activity. I set a budget for my "entertainment", and when that amount has been run through the machines once...I'm done. I walk away with whatever, if anything, that resulted in. I never put any winnings back in.


I wise decision, Kim.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. How is Life treating you today?


Morning Marc, 
Life has allowed me to wake up , breathe deeply, and be grateful for the ability to do both.... 

So I must say life is treating me pretty well thank you....  And you?


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> I thought Keno was a form of gambling?


That was Don (SINC).


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning Marc,
> Life has allowed me to wake up , breathe deeply, and be grateful for the ability to do both....
> 
> So I must say life is treating me pretty well thank you....  And you?


Sounds good, Leslie. Glad to hear that you are in good spirits and ready to face whatever Life brings your way. That is a healthy attitude.

All goes well here as I am ready to start teaching on Thursday. Still seems strange not having to teach on-campus, but I hated to try and get in for a 9AM class on a Monday morning, after spending two hours digging out my driveway, only to have 15% of my class show up.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Don't forget! CANADA goes for the GOLD tonight!! :clap:
> 
> Marc, it will be hard for you to choose, so you will have to do as I do when 2 favourite teams compete, I just root for great plays, no matter who makes them!


Not hard for me ................... CANADA ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!! :love2:

YouTube - O Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It looks to be an exciting game tonight.
> 
> I am curious Marc. Who are you cheering for tonight?


CANADA ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love2:

YouTube - O Canada

My wife, who was born a Canadian citizen, always think that I am a bit crazy but I stand and sing O Canada whenever and wherever it is played ....... even on TV. Paix, mon ami.

However, for full disclosure, if the US does win, I shall stand and sing the Star Spangled Banner as well.

YouTube - United States of America Anthem (The Star-Spangled Banner)


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> CANADA ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love2:
> 
> YouTube - O Canada
> 
> My wife, who was born a Canadian citizen, always think that I am a bit crazy but I stand and sing O Canada whenever and wherever it is played ....... even on TV. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> However, for full disclosure, if the US does win, I shall stand and sing the Star Spangled Banner as well.
> 
> YouTube - United States of America Anthem (The Star-Spangled Banner)


Good for you!! :clap::clap: Why not, ?

If it is half as exciting as people predict, it will be it will be a great watch!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good for you!! :clap::clap: Why not, ?
> 
> If it is half as exciting as people predict, it will be it will be a great watch!!


True, but I still would like to see Canada win in the end. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Canan, I noticed on my calendar that the 17th is World Religion Day for the Baha'i. What exactly is the significance of this day? Now, you can be an educator as well as an inspirational philosopher. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good evening me friends 

Back from the studio.
Today we found out why I sounded a wee. small bit like 
a lobotomized wildcat with it's ears oatmeal.
There was a plug-in on that was making the vocal a bit thicker,
but all it did was to make it sound a wee bit out of tune.
No I'm happy again. 
I though I was starting to lose my voice. XX) :lmao:

I also put harmonies on another song and now that one sounds grand too.
I'm a bahái and we are sposed to be somewhat modest about our selves,
so I'm thinking who can I then, without going sideways in Faith,
say: Great Googely Moogely, I'm goooood.  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Caman, you are good ............. in your music, fatherhood and beliefs. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Marc: I found that this explains it better the I can.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am still unsure what you would observe on the 17th.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Caman, you are good ............. in your music, fatherhood and beliefs. Paix, mon ami.


Thank buddy.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank buddy.


No problem ............ justified praise.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I am still unsure what you would observe on the 17th.


Oh, sorry. 
.............

A Message to the event organizers

Dear friends,
We urge all humanity to rally in unity and host an event to mark the 2010 World Religion Day on Sunday January 17th in each cluster. We propose "A Time of Bright Prospects" as the theme for the 2010 observances.
The purpose of World Religion Day is to promote understanding and dialogue between the followers of all religions, to call attention to the common foundation of their spiritual principles, and to emphasize that "Religion must be the cause of unity." The attendees at World Religion Day global observances in 2010 will benefit by knowing that God's promised kingdom is at hand, and thus all humanity must, without any further hesitation, unite as members of one family.
Please send us a brief description of your program, as well as host/contact information. Your information will be added to our website. Your ideas may inspire and encourage others.
We are with you in prayer.
With loving greetings,
WORLD RELIGION DAY PROGRAM
World Religion Day


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Marc: I found that this explains it better the I can.


In our community we observe this day even though it is not anyone's faith here, we observe it as a prayer day for the coming together of all faiths and beliefs..... 
the common goal is based on the Golden Rule, something *all* religions have in their doctrine, even if it is worded differently.....


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> In our community we observe this day even though it is not anyone's faith here, we observe it as a prayer day for the coming together of all faiths and beliefs.....
> the common goal is based on the Golden Rule, something *all* religions have in their doctrine, even if it is worded differently.....


That's what we do too. 
That is actually one of our corner stones.
All major religion comes from the same source, God.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> That's what we do too.
> That is actually one of our corner stones.
> All major religion comes from the same source, God.


I didn't know this, (about the corner stone part, I mean) it is something all faiths should be based on, but I am sure even if it is, not all practice it .... if they did, there would be no wars , fighting and hate, discrimination, or all the other terrible injustices we heap upon each other in the name of 'rights' .....
these are the things that make my soul cry...:-(

Sometimes i think God must be so sorry he gave us a chance, and free will..... 

Still there are many who do constantly try to do the right thing even in the smallest of ways, and when I see this, my heart seems to sing it's own little ditty of Joy!! (and hope and faith follow quickly) :clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The purpose of World Religion Day is to promote understanding and dialogue between the followers of all religions, to call attention to the common foundation of their spiritual principles, and to emphasize that "Religion must be the cause of unity." " This explains it well, Caman. Merci.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> True, but I still would like to see Canada win in the end. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


I hope for a well played game, with well executed plays and good sportsmanship exhibited by all. May the better team win.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sometimes i think God must be so sorry he gave us a chance, and free will..... " I am not sure where our free will came from, but without it, we are no different than my doxies. 

YouTube - Inherit the Wind scene, creationism vs. evolution


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> I hope for a well played game, with well executed plays and good sportsmanship exhibited by all. May the better team win.


Good point, Elaine. I tire of the fighting in the NHL, and like the playmaking seen in Europe and in the junior leagues.


----------



## MaxPower

This is precisely why I prefer the Juniors to the NHL. The pros seem like they don't give a damn about playing the game until the playoffs. The juniors are completely different. They play with heart because they are out to prove something.


----------



## macdoodle

Ahhh question of the ages...Master C, I do not see God as a person in any way, but as a word that represents the* energy* of the universe that evolves and in that evolvement creates.... universal consciousness wherein all who put their energy into one thought can actually create that thought.... I more often use the words Universal Energy in my 'god perception' but will use the more common term for ease of understanding, when I speak to the natives I will use the words 'Great Spirit' or Walkantanka (sp) this is to describe an energy force in words they are familiar with.... 

The use of different words to represent a greater force, or energy, or power, does not diminish my belief, faith or understanding of that same power or how it works....


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> This is precisely why I prefer the Juniors to the NHL. The pros seem like they don't give a damn about playing the game until the playoffs. The juniors are completely different. They play with heart because they are out to prove something.


Warren, you hit the proverbial nail on the head with you notion of "heart". We had a Quebec Junior team here in St.John's, playing here once the Baby Leafs, the Toronto Maple Leafs farm team in the AHL left here, and I thought that their play was better than the AHL play, and the NHL play as well. More teamwork and less stars. More heart ..................


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Good point, Elaine. I tire of the fighting in the NHL, and like the playmaking seen in Europe and in the junior leagues.


I just find nationalism and religion* (two topics being discussed today in the Shang) to be the cause of 99% of the problems in the world. Just trying to do my bit to make for a better world. 

*religion is not to be confused with faith. Religion is the 'organization' and 'control' of humans by other humans based on a claimed superiority inferred by supposed direct communication and commandments from 'on high'. I'm all for 'The Golden Rule', but I sure wish more people would 'act' it instead of just 'talk' it.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Ahhh question of the ages...Master C, I do not see God as a person in any way, but as a word that represents the* energy* of the universe that evolves and in that evolvement creates.... universal consciousness wherein all who put their energy into one thought can actually create that thought.... I more often use the words Universal Energy in my 'god perception' but will use the more common term for ease of understanding, when I speak to the natives I will use the words 'Great Spirit' or Walkantanka (sp) this is to describe an energy force in words they are familiar with....
> 
> The use of different words to represent a greater force, or energy, or power, does not diminish my belief, faith or understanding of that same power or how it works....


An interesting perspective, Leslie. I especially liked your point about "universal consciousness". In this sense, we truly all are one .......... pieces of a great cosmic puzzle ............ a puzzle that is constantly evolving.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Sometimes i think God must be so sorry he gave us a chance, and free will..... " I am not sure where our free will came from, but without it, we are no different than my doxies.
> 
> YouTube - Inherit the Wind scene, creationism vs. evolution


Thanks for this clip Marc.... and who better to deliver it with his own brand of passion than Spencer .....:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks for this clip Marc.... and who better to deliver it with his own brand of passion than Spencer .....:clap:


Yes, he once said that this movie, and his role as Santiago in "The Old Man and The Sea", were his best roles.


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> I just find nationalism and religion* (two topics being discussed today in the Shang) to be the cause of 99% of the problems in the world. Just trying to do my bit to make for a better world.
> 
> *religion is not to be confused with faith. Religion is the 'organization' and 'control' of humans by other humans based on a claimed superiority inferred by supposed direct communication and commandments from 'on high'. I'm all for 'The Golden Rule', but I sure wish more people would 'act' it instead of just 'talk' it.


Couldn't have said it better myself.... this is why I don't belong to an organised 'religion, but try to embrace them all for the basic principles, and not for the 'dogma to dictate' so many hold.... 
There are many good basic 'rules' for good life and living, seems many a bent on breaking them all and making the 'broken' the new way of life ... too many are buying into this too....:-( 

Spirituality is something we all have, it is inherent to our being, but too many ignore that 'still small voice' .... sadly some organized 'religions' do too...


----------



## MaxPower

Two topics I try to stay away from: Politics and religion. Both are very personal and can cause some very emotional responses. This philosophy has served me well.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Two topics I try to stay away from: Politics and religion. Both are very personal and can cause some very emotional responses. This philosophy has served me well.


A valid point, Warren. Still, I enjoy open discussions on these topics so long as it does not lead to recriminations and arguements.


----------



## macdoodle

Snowball fight anyone!!??? Via Nature
]


----------



## Dr.G.

An oldie but a goodie, Leslie.

YouTube - Sprint Dachshund Commercial


----------



## macdoodle

Budweiser Clydesdale Snowball Fight Video


Couldn't make this work before... here is a vision of fun, but i don't want to play with these big boys!!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> An oldie but a goodie, Leslie.
> 
> YouTube - Sprint Dachshund Commercial


:lmao::lmao::lmao: too cute, haven't seen this one....


----------



## overkill

MaxPower said:


> Great pics steve. Glad to see you back.


Thanks Warren, nice to see again. How is life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Snowball fight anyone!!??? Via Nature
> ]


Why did you take away the link? No horse was harmed in the filming of that clip .............. and I like Budweiser beer.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> An oldie but a goodie, Leslie.
> 
> YouTube - Sprint Dachshund Commercial


Is that commercial what started the original Monster thread??


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Couldn't make this work before... here is a vision of fun, but i don't want to play with these big boys!!


Here you go Leslie:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MaxPower

overkill said:


> Thanks Warren, nice to see again. How is life treating you these days?


Life is good Steve. At home running my business (it's our slow time in January, hence ehMac  ) and I also have my youngest here with me. I get to work and be with my son. Life is good.

How are thing in your neck of the woods?


----------



## MaxPower

Here is one of my favourite Bud Light commercials:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

There are some great Bud Light spots, but this one is my favourite:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Why did you take away the link? No horse was harmed in the filming of that clip .............. and I like Budweiser beer.


I redid it, see back to 891.... I had a wrong link first.... duh! 
thanks Don....


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Here is one of my favourite Bud Light commercials:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


This is tooo funny..... :clap::lmao::lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> There are some great Bud Light spots, but this one is my favourite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


don't want to be on that sleigh!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Is that commercial what started the original Monster thread??


To be honest, I am not sure, Warren. It was over 7 years ago, and the Monster Thread got to an astronomical (for that time) 50 pages of postings.


----------



## macdoodle

Have a great photo of a Snow Leopard if anyone wants it for their desktop???


----------



## Bolor

Hi all.
I drop in now and then and "lurk". 
Don, my health has been good ... my RA is in remission and I hope it stays that way. My brother in law that lived in Oliver is getting a divorce and is selling his house. We now have no reason to visit there although we drove right up from Osoyoos through last summer to the connector. We have made the trek to BC for the last five years so I think we'll slow down for a while.  We will have to get together somewhere though.
In case you missed it in the faces of ehMac thread. This picture was taken last August.
http://www.ehmac.ca/attachments/everything-else-eh/11796d1260893389-faces-ehmac-6x4.jpg

BTW, Don your grandson has grown into a good looking boy.:clap:

Marc thanks for the Bolor Special. I really need it these days. Wind chills down to -37 in some cases. Not bad now tho'.... only -20. That Bolor special will sure come in handy.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Have a great photo of a Snow Leopard if anyone wants it for their desktop???


Cool .......... should add it to my stock photos. Such beautiful animals. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Hi all.
> I drop in now and then and "lurk".
> Don, my health has been good ... my RA is in remission and I hope it stays that way. My brother in law that lived in Oliver is getting a divorce and is selling his house. We now have no reason to visit there although we drove right up from Osoyoos through last summer to the connector. We have made the trek to BC for the last five years so I think we'll slow down for a while.  We will have to get together somewhere though.
> In case you missed it in the faces of ehMac thread. This picture was taken last August.
> http://www.ehmac.ca/attachments/everything-else-eh/11796d1260893389-faces-ehmac-6x4.jpg
> 
> BTW, Don your grandson has grown into a good looking boy.:clap:
> 
> Marc thanks for the Bolor Special. I really need it these days. Wind chills down to -37 in some cases. Not bad now tho'.... only -20. That Bolor special will sure come in handy.



Afternoon, Bob. Glad you are feeling better. I shall keep a steady supply of Super Bolor Special coming your way all winter. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Bolor said:


> Hi all.
> I drop in now and then and "lurk".
> Don, my health has been good ... my RA is in remission and I hope it stays that way. My brother in law that lived in Oliver is getting a divorce and is selling his house. We now have no reason to visit there although we drove right up from Osoyoos through last summer to the connector. We have made the trek to BC for the last five years so I think we'll slow down for a while.  We will have to get together somewhere though.
> In case you missed it in the faces of ehMac thread. This picture was taken last August.
> http://www.ehmac.ca/attachments/everything-else-eh/11796d1260893389-faces-ehmac-6x4.jpg
> 
> BTW, Don your grandson has grown into a good looking boy.:clap:
> 
> Marc thanks for the Bolor Special. I really need it these days. Wind chills down to -37 in some cases. Not bad now tho'.... only -20. That Bolor special will sure come in handy.


Hello Bolor, I am Leslie, I want to know who is the sweetness you have in your photo??
You both look very well, and happy to be together..... I am assuming she is your granddaughter?

sounds like Alberta weather of late.... tptptptp


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Cool .......... should add it to my stock photos. Such beautiful animals. Merci.


Well don't they look like they are giving you a good talking too!! :clap: 
Really cute, I love Snow Leopards.... :love2:


----------



## friend

Hi Bob.
Yes I saw that nice picture in the faces tread.
Lovely looking lass that one she is indeed. 
I've no grandchildren yet, but with 11 kids I'm sure
there will be a whole bunch in time to keep me busy. 
I'm glad to hear that you are feeling netter.
A good start of the new year.


----------



## friend

I saw in the paper that they have found a new species of crab in Taiwanese waters.
The have named it Strawberry Crab, but I think it more resembles a mushroom found
in the woods over here called Fly Agaric or Death Cap.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## KC4

Caman! I see a word forming in that piece of bread. 
I think it's trying to tell us something! 

Yes, yes, that's it... _send a Super Bolor Special to Kim right now_.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Caman! I see a word forming in that piece of bread.
> I think it's trying to tell us something!
> 
> Yes, yes, that's it... _send a Super Bolor Special to Kim right now_.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Caman! I see a word forming in that piece of bread.
> I think it's trying to tell us something!
> 
> Yes, yes, that's it... _send a Super Bolor Special to Kim right now_.


Kim, it is on its way. Is that with toast or without? how about a pair of puffins?


----------



## KC4

One toast, one XL Bolor Special...hold the Puffins. Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> One toast, one XL Bolor Special...hold the Puffins. Thanks!


Joe ............ one whole wheat brown doxie ........... one BSXL .............. no peas ..................... 

Would you like a flap cat with that order? You get a free soda.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Joe ............ one whole wheat brown doxie ........... one BSXL .............. no peas .....................
> 
> Would you like a flap cat with that order? You get a free soda.


The free soda is tantalizing..but no cats for me, remember? I am a Lergic. Lergics avoid cats at all costs, even in the face of gratis grape gulp.
Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> The free soda is tantalizing..but no cats for me, remember? I am a Lergic. Lergics avoid cats at all costs, even in the face of gratis grape gulp.
> Thanks!


OK. If Canada wins tonight, you get a free doxie pup for Kacey. If the US wins tonight, she gets a free doxie pup for you.

Either way .................... Canada is ahead 1-0.

5-4 will be the final score, with Canada winning, and Luke Adam from NL scoring the winning goal. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Gambling update.

Went to the local this afternoon and put it $40 of my winnings from the grand yesterday and won $630. Then an hour later after my friend left, I thought, why not? So I put in another $60 of today's winnings and won another $1,000 again today! WOOOOOT!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bug humbar!!! US just tied up the score.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now the US is up 2-1 ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Tie score .............. Don is bringing Canada good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to watch the rest of the game on TV. So, best to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Gambling update.
> 
> Went to the local this afternoon and put it $40 of my winnings from the grand yesterday and won $630. Then an hour later after my friend left, I thought, why not? So I put in another $60 of today's winnings and won another $1,000 again today! WOOOOOT!


send a little of that luck to my lotto ticket would you Don,....pleeze!!

good for you! Where is that machine???


----------



## macdoodle

Nite All, off to watch the rest of the game, good thing windows are down tight, I haven't heard myself hoot and hollar this much in years!!! 

it is a good game, but has my nerves on edge ..... (hoping for a win from someone (overtime maybe? don't think my heart could take it .... ) so that Hockey Doxie finds a sweet girl to love..... she will have to call him Hock, or if a her, 
it will have to be Key....:clap: or a pair,  doxies love company..... :lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

Holy S****!!! I didn't think they could do it but Canada has tied the game and is now in OT!!! I think I've lost what little hair I have left.

What a game!!!

Go Canada!!!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Gambling update.
> 
> Went to the local this afternoon and put it $40 of my winnings from the grand yesterday and won $630. Then an hour later after my friend left, I thought, why not? So I put in another $60 of today's winnings and won another $1,000 again today! WOOOOOT!


Way to go Don!!!


----------



## macdoodle

What a heartbreaker,:-( it was truly anyone's game.... and they played their little hearts out, both teams, luck of the draw, or shot one might say .....

Sure was a great game, (that which I could bear to watch....:lmao:

Did catch the OT and it nearly put me out for the count ....:lmao:

They both deserved to win..... <sigh> until we meet again.... next year....:clap:


----------



## friend

Good night all.

Was watching the game on the TV, but I fell asleep on the sofa.
Missed most of it.
It was 1-1 and now at 6:47 I see that the US team won. 
Hmmmm. I was hoping for another result.
Well, that's life, init.


----------



## KC4

G'Night all - Too bad about the game - but it was an exciting one. 

TTYL.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

Took and went back to bed twice to try
to "repair the damage" staying up to see the game did.
Fell asleep anyway and missed half the game anyway.


----------



## friend

DayBook.

Sharaf 7
January 6

_The world in the past has been ruled by force, 
and man has dominated over woman by reason of his more 
forceful and aggressive qualities both of body and mind. 
But the balance is already shifting: 
force is losing its dominance, 
and mental alertness, intuition, 
and spiritual qualities of love and service, 
in which woman is strong, are gaining ascendancy._
Abdu'l-Bahá

_Humanity is like a bird with its two wings-
the one is male, the other female. 
Unless both wings are strong and impelled 
by some common force, 
the bird cannot fly heavenwards._
Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have an "Over the Hump Day" breakfast awaiting you when you rise and face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was an exciting game, especially with Emberle's heroics at the end to tie it 5-5. Still, the US won fair and square, and Canada has nothing to be ashamed of ............ disappointed maybe, but they played well. I fear we put too much emphasis upon winning the gold medals and not enough consideration of the pride one must feel to even get as far as he/she had in some competition. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Humanity is like a bird with its two wings-
the one is male, the other female. 
Unless both wings are strong and impelled 
by some common force, 
the bird cannot fly heavenwards."

Very true, Caman. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc my friend.

I hope you are well this morning.
Here it only -16, yesterday it was down to -22. 
I just got hold of a lad at the Dep. of Gaeltacht Affairs in Galway
and he will write the letter we need for Aiofe to explain why the name is in Gaelic.
A weight has lifted from my shoulders. 

It was an interesting and exiting game last night, but I fell asleep.

There are many passages dealing with equality between people in the bahái Writings
reminding us that we are one people and all are equal. 
I like that a lot.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There are many passages dealing with equality between people in the bahái Writings
reminding us that we are one people and all are equal. 
I like that a lot. " Again, very true, Caman.

I had to explain why my passport had my name spelled as Marc and my Canadian Landed Immigrant Papers with my name as Mark. I was almost denied entry into Canada because of a miscue at the Canadian Consulate in Atlanta, Georgia. Good luck with your son, C-man.


----------



## SINC

Good morning gents. I am working away after uploading SAP for today. Later . . .


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "There are many passages dealing with equality between people in the bahái Writings
> reminding us that we are one people and all are equal.
> I like that a lot. " Again, very true, Caman.
> 
> I had to explain why my passport had my name spelled as Marc and my Canadian Landed Immigrant Papers with my name as Mark. I was almost denied entry into Canada because of a miscue at the Canadian Consulate in Atlanta, Georgia. Good luck with your son, C-man.


Thanks Marc.
Yes, it's a bit scary since they have the power to deny us 
entry, which would be devastating. But I pray and keep my fingers crossed. 

Aiofe likes me to tell you she is a girl.  
The second picture is from 4 years ago when she used to do her faces. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Caman. Mea culpa.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don.

Nice pics of the French houses.
I like trains too. Going to build up my old electric train set
with the boys when we get to Bellevue. I used to love having it.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Good morning gents. I am working away after uploading SAP for today. Later . . .





Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, Caman. Mea culpa.


She is such a sweet child.
She likes you anyway, because you are da's friend 
so you are a good person, she sez.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Good morning Don.
> 
> Nice pics of the French houses.
> I like trains too. Going to build up my old electric train set
> with the boys when we get to Bellevue. I used to love having it.


Here are the last 25 visitors to mybirdie.ca.

That would be Camán in the number three position, but it is interesting to see the other locations that have visited this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> She is such a sweet child.
> She likes you anyway, because you are da's friend
> so you are a good person, she sez.


What a sweet child, Caman. :love2:


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Here are the last 25 visitors to mybirdie.ca.
> 
> That would be Camán in the number three position, but it is interesting to see the other locations that have visited this morning:


Cool. 
Rumania, that surprising in a way.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> It was an exciting game, especially with Emberle's heroics at the end to tie it 5-5. Still, the US won fair and square, and Canada has nothing to be ashamed of ............ disappointed maybe, but they played well. I fear we put too much emphasis upon winning the gold medals and not enough consideration of the pride one must feel to even get as far as he/she had in some competition. Such is Life.


Morning all: Good game last night, but in away, I'm not disappointed that Canada lost. I really like this tourney and if we keep winning the thing it will devalue the event. Would like to see the Swiss or Swedes win for once.

That said, I wish they would have called the thing the "Canada Cup". What is nice to see is that the Juniors and the Pros are actively interested in International events. I'm not a soccer fan, but the international aspect of their game is front and centre .... that they certainly have gotten right.... it grows the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How are you today?

Yes, it was an interesting series of very good hockey.


----------



## Rps

I'm good Marc, and you? Are you back in session or do you still have a few days off to go?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm good Marc, and you? Are you back in session or do you still have a few days off to go?


The semester starts tomorrow, but I am just putting on my finishing touches to each of the four web courses. They are all packed, yet again, which shows the importance of putting on web courses in the Winter semester. Of the 8500+ student I have taught (including this semester), over 2500 have been online.


----------



## Rps

Grading must take much of your time .... personally I hate grading, would rather have them supply their own evaluation.

Don nice job on mybirdie, must agree with Caman the train pictures are great. I liked the joke about the peanuts.

Afternoon Caman, how are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I grade each posting that students make and record their grade once I finish reading all the postings from each class. I am on and off-line about 7-10 times a day, so I have clumps of postings to read, rather than dozens or even hundreds to read each day. With postings ranging from a few sentences to a few pages, and with 2500-5000 postings per class, this is the only way I am able to keep up. Still, it is 50% of their grade, so I expect quality postings.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!
Nice to see your bright cheery posts and pics here already.

Thanks for Breakfast Mark Marc ...I'm looking forward to getting back to school soon too. 

Aoife is very sweet Caman...they certainly do look to their parents for cues as who is "good" to be friends with. Great to hear the progress with the name game. 

It is very surprising to see the reach of SAP ...and I chuckled to note (in the first page) that Texas was the furthest away. In my mind' eye I tend to think of other continents as the most distant - but it's not actually so. 

Speaking of Texas and sweet, it reminds me of when we first moved down there and started to become acquainted with the locals...Kacey and I were constantly being startled with sudden huge embraces and exclamations of "Aren't y'all so Saaweeet???"
(Kacey can be at times, but I've never considered myself as such) 

Hi Rp - How are you today?


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> DayBook.
> 
> Sharaf 7
> January 6
> 
> _The world in the past has been ruled by force,
> and man has dominated over woman by reason of his more
> forceful and aggressive qualities both of body and mind.
> But the balance is already shifting:
> force is losing its dominance,
> and mental alertness, intuition,
> and spiritual qualities of love and service,
> in which woman is strong, are gaining ascendancy._
> Abdu'l-Bahá
> 
> _Humanity is like a bird with its two wings-
> the one is male, the other female.
> Unless both wings are strong and impelled
> by some common force,
> the bird cannot fly heavenwards._
> Abdu'l-Bahá


Enjoyed this quote very much, and it is very true, the patriarchal rule is coming to an end, and the matriarchal energy is coming into play, but we must be more balanced as we all have a combination of masculine and feminine energy, they must balance within to bring equality out where it can be nurtured.

It is hard to do when there are societies who still believe that women are property, and women who believe a beating is normal.... and they deserve no better...:-(

However in many places, our own included, the balance is shifting to a more harmonious energy.... men are beginning to embrace their more gentle side and not see it as a weakness, and women are becoming less afraid to embrace the stronger side....

Neither can dominate in equality, but walk hand in hand, complimenting the strengths of the other and supporting the weaknesses.... 

(I can hear you all now.... 'In a perfect world' .... etc) but it can happen one person at a time.:love2:


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all!

Very sweet Caman! Love the pics and quote.

Hey Kim, when my parents were in Florida, the locals in the RV trailer park would exclaim loudly "OMG you guys are sooooo cuuute! My mom is only 4'9" and dad is 5'5" and they are both in the mid 80s. Instead of using a car, they used a scooter to zoom around the park and to other places. So imagine them with their leather jackets and helmets on, they make quite a sight. You and Kacey must be small in stature and look so cute together!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> It is very surprising to see the reach of SAP ...and I chuckled to note (in the first page) that Texas was the furthest away. In my mind' eye I tend to think of other continents as the most distant - but it's not actually so.


Kim, don't be mislead by those mileage figures. Did you note that Sweden is closer than Texas? That is not so if you think of the miles as being from SAP.

The miles shown are actually miles from the Sitemeter server location, the firm who give me the data on my site. I have no idea where that server is located though.

Here is a look at the visitors since Camán. Note that "St. Albert" is over 4,500 miles away:


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Enjoyed this quote very much, and it is very true, the patriarchal rule is coming to an end, and the matriarchal energy is coming into play, but we must be more balanced as we all have a combination of masculine and feminine energy, they must balance within to bring equality out where it can be nurtured.
> 
> It is hard to do when there are societies who still believe that women are property, and women who believe a beating is normal.... and they deserve no better...:-(
> 
> However in many places, our own included, the balance is shifting to a more harmonious energy.... men are beginning to embrace their more gentle side and not see it as a weakness, and women are becoming less afraid to embrace the stronger side....
> 
> Neither can dominate in equality, but walk hand in hand, complimenting the strengths of the other and supporting the weaknesses....
> 
> (I can hear you all now.... 'In a perfect world' .... etc) but it can happen one person at a time.:love2:


You are so right Lelie.
One person at the time. 
If I start with me, without expecting others to go with me, I'm on my way.
If I wait for the others, they might wait for me, and we all be standing still.
Lets walk when the time is right for us as individuals and lets inspire each others.
That's my philosophy.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all.

Found this via a friend of mine.

The words are the message.

YouTube - Symphony of Science - 'We Are All Connected' (ft. Sagan, Feynman, deGrasse Tyson & Bill Nye)

I loved Carl Sagan's 'Cosmos', and Bill Nye the Science Guy (because "Science RULES").

More stuff here: Symphony of Science

Edit: I can't get the stupid 'youtube' thing to work


----------



## macdoodle

* 
AN ACTUAL CRAIG'S LIST PERSONALS AD*
To the Guy Who Tried to Mug Me in Downtown Savannah night before last.
Date: 2009-05-27, 1 :43 a.m. E.S.T.
I was the guy wearing the black Burberry jacket that you demanded that I hand over, shortly after you pulled the knife on me and my girlfriend, threatening our lives. You also asked for my girlfriend's purse and earrings. I can only hope that you somehow come across this rather important message.
First, I'd like to apologize for your embarrassment; I didn't expect you to actually crap in your pants when I drew my pistol after you took my jacket.. The evening was not that cold, and I was wearing the jacket for a reason.. My girlfriend had just bought me that Kimber Model 1911 .45 ACP pistol for my birthday, and we had picked up a shoulder holster for it that very evening. Obviously you agree that it is a very intimidating weapon when pointed at your head ... isn't it?!
I know it probably wasn't fun walking back to wherever you'd come from with that brown sludge in your pants. I'm sure it was even worse walking bare-footed since I made you leave your shoes, cell phone, and wallet with me. [That prevented you from calling or running to your buddies to come help mug us again].
After I called your mother or "Momma" as you had her listed in your cell, I explained the entire episode of what you'd done. Then I went and filled up my gas tank as well as those of four other people in the gas station, -- on your credit card. The guy with the big motor home took 150 gallons and was extremely grateful!
I gave your shoes to a homeless guy outside Vinnie Van Go Go's, along with all the cash in your wallet. [That made his day!]
I then threw your wallet into the big pink "pimp mobile" that was parked at the curb ... after I broke the windshield and side window and keyed the entire driver's side of the car.
Later, I called a bunch of phone sex numbers from your cell phone. Ma Bell just now shut down the line, although I only used the phone for a little over a day now, so what 's going on with that? Earlier, I managed to get in two threatening phone calls to the DA's office and one to the FBI, while mentioning President Obama as my possible target.
The FBI guy seemed really intense and we had a nice long chat (I guess while he traced your number etc.).
;In a way, perhaps I should apologize for not killing you ... but I feel this type of retribution is a far more appropriate punishment for your threatened crime. I wish you well as you try to sort through some of these rather immediate pressing issues, and can only hope that you have the opportunity to reflect upon, and perhaps reconsider, the career path you've chosen to pursue in life. Remember, next time you might not be so lucky.Have a good day!
Thoughtfully yours,
Alex


----------



## SINC

Here's your video Elaine. HINT: If you click on "Share" under a video and then copy and past the link that will appear using only the code that follows the "=" mark, it will post fine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGK84Poeynk


----------



## Rps

Good morning Kim, Leslie, Sharon and Don. Distance is a funny thing .... we tend to forget how big Canada and the U.S. is. Our maps also skew the appearance of "distance" for some reason the U.S. always looks bigger than we do. When I was heading down to Nova Scotia last two years ago, it was about the same time frame as driving to Orlando. Which is about 18 hours [ under my driving ] .

Caman, how many countries would an 18 hour drive take you through in Europe ?


----------



## SINC

Yep, big indeed Rp. We are about 22 hours driving time from Las Vegas, but if I wish to visit my son in Halifax, that becomes about 55 hours. (Based on an average 55 mph)


----------



## MLeh

Thanks Don.

If anyone has trouble understanding the words, hit the 'close captioning' button on the bottom right, and the words will be shown.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> *
> AN ACTUAL CRAIG'S LIST PERSONALS AD*
> To the Guy Who Tried to Mug Me in Downtown Savannah night before last.
> xxxxxx
> Thoughtfully yours,
> Alex


If that is true, well he had it coming didn't he. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good morning Kim, Leslie, Sharon and Don. Distance is a funny thing .... we tend to forget how big Canada and the U.S. is. Our maps also skew the appearance of "distance" for some reason the U.S. always looks bigger than we do. When I was heading down to Nova Scotia last two years ago, it was about the same time frame as driving to Orlando. Which is about 18 hours [ under my driving ] .
> 
> Caman, how many countries would an 18 hour drive take you through in Europe ?


Depending where you start from, I reckon 6-10 maybe.
Road are not tip-top in the former East block and
from Stockholm to Oslo f.x. it takes 7.5 hours and the road is really good.
It's bigger then it looks.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> If that is true, well he had it coming didn't he. :lmao:


Sure did!! :clap::lmao:


----------



## Bolor

macdoodle said:


> Hello Bolor, I am Leslie, I want to know who is the sweetness you have in your photo??
> You both look very well, and happy to be together..... I am assuming she is your granddaughter?
> 
> sounds like Alberta weather of late.... tptptptp


Hi Leslie, I'm Bob.
You are right ... that sweetness is my Granddaughter. Unfortunately she lives in Port Coquitlam and I live across the country in northern Ontario. Unlike Alberta, we don't get chinooks to warm things up now and then. It usually stays cold all wintertptptptp

Thanks for keeping up the supply of Bolor Special. I'm going to need it for a while yet.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Found this via a friend of mine.
> 
> The words are the message.


Fabulous Find Elaine - Thanks for sharing.


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Found this via a friend of mine.
> 
> The words are the message.
> 
> YouTube - Symphony of Science - 'We Are All Connected' (ft. Sagan, Feynman, deGrasse Tyson & Bill Nye)
> 
> I loved Carl Sagan's 'Cosmos', and Bill Nye the Science Guy (because "Science RULES").
> 
> More stuff here: Symphony of Science
> 
> Edit: I can't get the stupid 'youtube' thing to work


Thank you for this.... inspiring and 'teaching' too ...:clap:


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Please excuse my absense lately--having some personal problems. I still have them, actually, but I'm feeling a bit better about the whole thing. 

We've only just had any real snow in Toronto, and I have yet to fish out my snow boots from my closet, so my toes are a bit chilled. Fortunately, for the last couple of days I have not actually been outside for very long... apartment living has its advantages. No shovelling, and the underground garage is not as cold as the great outdoors.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Very sweet Caman! Love the pics and quote.
> 
> Hey Kim, when my parents were in Florida, the locals in the RV trailer park would exclaim loudly "OMG you guys are sooooo cuuute! My mom is only 4'9" and dad is 5'5" and they are both in the mid 80s. Instead of using a car, they used a scooter to zoom around the park and to other places. So imagine them with their leather jackets and helmets on, they make quite a sight. You and Kacey must be small in stature and look so cute together!


Kacey is tiny - I'm about 5'4" on a good day ...Apparently many Texans have a different idea of personal space than I have.

Also it's quite common for many friendly Texans to pepper their casual conversations and salutations with "saaWEEET" terms for who they are addressing...Hon, Honey, Sugar, etc. Both the men as well as the women, friends and strangers....and it's not typically meant in a condescending way.


----------



## SINC

Sonal, I hope your problems are small and quickly pass.


----------



## macdoodle

Bolor said:


> Hi Leslie, I'm Bob.
> You are right ... that sweetness is my Granddaughter. Unfortunately she lives in Port Coquitlam and I live across the country in northern Ontario. Unlike Alberta, we don't get chinooks to warm things up now and then. It usually stays cold all wintertptptptp
> 
> Thanks for keeping up the supply of Bolor Special. I'm going to need it for a while yet.


Hi Bob, Well we haven't had our usual amount of Chinooks, we get more than Calgary, but just a couple of weak ones up to the nice one we had a week or so ago, it is again
-21 today and no arch in sight....

Hoping that will change soon!! I know just how cold and damp it can get in central Canada, and I do not envy you at all....


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Please excuse my absense lately--having some personal problems. I still have them, actually, but I'm feeling a bit better about the whole thing.
> 
> We've only just had any real snow in Toronto, and I have yet to fish out my snow boots from my closet, so my toes are a bit chilled. Fortunately, for the last couple of days I have not actually been outside for very long... apartment living has its advantages. No shovelling, and the underground garage is not as cold as the great outdoors.


Hi Sonal - Sorry to hear that you are in problem territory. As Don said - I hope they are small and fleeting. 

Are you writing anything currently?


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Hi Sonal - Sorry to hear that you are in problem territory. As Don said - I hope they are small and fleeting.
> 
> Are you writing anything currently?


Thank you both... one way or another, this too will pass.

At the moment, the only thing I am writing are a lot of cheques for work. Folks are still away, so I sign for everything right now. If I could go back to when I was 10 or something, when I developed my signature, I would tell my younger self to make it a lot shorter. 

I do have my writer's group meeting soon, so I should finish revising one story that I was working on, and try to start something new.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Please excuse my absense lately--having some personal problems. I still have them, actually, but I'm feeling a bit better about the whole thing.
> 
> We've only just had any real snow in Toronto, and I have yet to fish out my snow boots from my closet, so my toes are a bit chilled. Fortunately, for the last couple of days I have not actually been outside for very long... apartment living has its advantages. No shovelling, and the underground garage is not as cold as the great outdoors.


Sorry to hear of your problems, Sonal. Not sure if these are stemming from the hassle with the rental truck and insurance claim. If now, we are here for you, although you have proven yourself to be a capable and steady person in the face of adversity. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, big indeed Rp. We are about 22 hours driving time from Las Vegas, but if I wish to visit my son in Halifax, that becomes about 55 hours. (Based on an average 55 mph)


Don, it would be even longer to come here to St.John's. Let's see, St. Albert, Alberta to St. John's is 6212km. Of course, that is by air. So, 55 hours to Halifax, NS ........... another few hours to get to North Sydney, NS to catch the ferry over here ................ 10 hour ferry ride ............ and then about 10-15 hours from Port aux Basques, NL to St.John's. 

Of course, I would have a cold one or two waiting for you when you finished your drive. Bon voyage, mon ami.

Amazing to think that here in St.John's, I am closer to Athens, Greece than I am to St.Albert, AB!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still, I have just finished the Shangri-la Guest house (that's the big building in the center of the picture) for any and all visitors.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, don't be mislead by those mileage figures. Did you note that Sweden is closer than Texas? That is not so if you think of the miles as being from SAP.
> 
> The miles shown are actually miles from the Sitemeter server location, the firm who give me the data on my site. I have no idea where that server is located though.
> 
> Here is a look at the visitors since Camán. Note that "St. Albert" is over 4,500 miles away:


Good SAP again today Don..yes, I was thrown by those mileage figures - thanks for the clarification. 

I note Abbotsford on the list. Do you know who is viewing SAP there? I have to wonder if it could be some of my family that live there. I have forwarded them the link to SAP when I have seen something that I think would particularly amuse them. Perhaps they keep visiting!


----------



## friend

Good evening Sonal.
Sorry to hear that you are not well.
I'll keep you in my prayers and ask for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I have just finished the Shangri-la Guest house (that's the big building in the center of the picture) for any and all visitors.


Is ther a stage so I can come and perform? 
I'll bring a few fellow artists. Maybe Bono and the lads and Christy Moore.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Is ther a stage so I can come and perform?
> I'll bring a few fellow artists. Maybe Bono and the lads and Christy Moore.


Yes, we have a 2000 seat auditorium, a 500 seat concert hall, and some smaller venues throughout the guest house. Come with whomever and stay for however long you can take our weather.


----------



## friend

Is this it?
In that case I want one.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Is this it?
> In that case I want one.


:love2::love2::love2:
Me too! Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. We still have 3 weeks of speculation, but it should be an interesting device. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems, Sonal. Not sure if these are stemming from the hassle with the rental truck and insurance claim. If now, we are here for you, although you have proven yourself to be a capable and steady person in the face of adversity. Paix, mon amie.


Only tangentially-related. And thank you for the compliment.

Whatever happens, I will be fine, it's just going to be a few tough days now and again to get there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Only tangentially-related. And thank you for the compliment.
> 
> Whatever happens, I will be fine, it's just going to be a few tough days now and again to get there.



As you said, Sonal, "And this too shall pass." This was Lincoln's favorite saying which he used oftentimes during the US Civil War. Hang in there, mon amie. You are worthy of my compliments, since it is the person that you are today.


----------



## sharonmac09

friend said:


> Is this it?
> In that case I want one.


WOOOO, is this what I think it is? Where did you see this Caman? Where's the linky? 

I want one too! :love2::love2:


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Marc, how are you today?

We are having a nice sunny afternoon here of perhaps 2 or 3C! Whooo!


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> WOOOO, is this what I think it is? Where did you see this Caman? Where's the linky?
> 
> I want one too! :love2::love2:


Sharon, those kinds of pics are all mock ups of what people think and Apple tablet might look like.

Use Google images and search "apple tablet" and you will see dozens of so-called pictures of them, all speculation at this point.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Marc, how are you today?
> 
> We are having a nice sunny afternoon here of perhaps 2 or 3C! Whooo!


I am fine, Sharon. The clouds are just now rolling in and obstructing the clouds. Still, it has been as high as +5C most of the afternoon with sunshine and blue skies. We don't get that sort of thing comes the first week in Jan.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> WOOOO, is this what I think it is? Where did you see this Caman? Where's the linky?
> 
> I want one too! :love2::love2:


Here;

Cult of Mac

Don: I know it might not look like this, But I meant if it does I want one.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Here;
> 
> Cult of Mac
> 
> Don: I know it might not look like this, But I meant if it does I want one.


I understood that Camán, no problem. I just wanted people to know there are dozens of them out there that claim to be "the one" as a Google image search will show you. Which one is close or not remains to be seen.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I understood that Camán, no problem. I just wanted people to know there are dozens of them out there that claim to be "the one" as a Google image search will show you. Which one is close or not remains to be seen.


I agree. 
Sometimes it is soooo funny with ridiculously bad pictures. 

I've been so excited for it too arrive 
and I did "predict" that there would beone for about 4 years ago. 
Now I won't have the dough to get it. :lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Sharon, those kinds of pics are all mock ups of what people think and Apple tablet might look like.
> 
> Use Google images and search "apple tablet" and you will see dozens of so-called pictures of them, all speculation at this point.


Sure, I'm quite aware of the speculations of what the tablet would look like but I'm allowed to dream of what the end product could look like.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> I am fine, Sharon. The clouds are just now rolling in and obstructing the clouds. Still, it has been as high as +5C most of the afternoon with sunshine and blue skies. We don't get that sort of thing comes the first week in Jan.
> 
> How is Life treating you today?


Thanks Marc, life is treating me well! I should head outside to soak in some of this sun! 

Later!


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> Sure, I'm quite aware of the speculations of what the tablet would look like but I'm allowed to dream of what the end product could look like.


It might even be a design like this tablet. :lmao:
Perfect for me, text and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It might even be design like this tablet. :lmao:


:lmao:

Still, 250,000 mg?????????????? That is one big tablet.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Still, 250,000 mg?????????????? That is one big tablet.


Indeed. 
Just what I need, father of 111 kids. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Indeed.
> Just what I need, father of 111 kids. :lmao:


111 kids?????????????? Wow!!!!!!! Do you have a harem?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> 111 kids?????????????? Wow!!!!!!! Do you have a harem?


Well, it's the same kind of feeling when you suddenly feel 80 years old.
If I had a harem, there be at least 50 wife's looking after those
111 kids. Me, I'ld be in the Caribbean.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Well, it's the same kind of feeling when you suddenly feel 80 years old.
> If I had a harem, there be at least 50 wife's looking after those
> 111 kids. Me, I'ld be in the Caribbean.


:lmao::lmao:

I'll save you a chair on the balcony of our Caribbean condo.


----------



## Rps

*Does anyone know how to cancel a bid on E-Bay?*

Hi Friends - PLEASE HELP ME !!!!! 


Does anyone know how to cancel a bid on E-Bay?



I put in a bid for a "Mickey Mouse Outfit", and now it seems I am only six minutes away from owning the TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS!


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Hi Friends - PLEASE HELP ME !!!!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to cancel a bid on E-Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> I put in a bid for a "Mickey Mouse Outfit", and now it seems I am only six minutes away from owning the TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS!


Oh deary me. 
I found this on the net:
_As a general rule, you can’t retract or cancel a bid. When you place a bid, you agree to pay for the item if you’re the winning bidder. 

However, honest mistakes sometimes occur. You can retract a bid if you have a valid reason for doing so as defined by eBay policy and you retract the bid within the required time period. 

Valid reasons for retracting a bid include: 

* 

You accidentally entered the wrong bid amount due to a typographical error. 
* 

The item’s description changed significantly after you entered your last bid. 
* 

You can’t reach the seller by telephone or email. 

Changing your mind is not a valid reason for retracting a bid. Before bidding, be sure to carefully review the listing. 

If you need to retract a bid, review the conditions for retracting a bid. If you meet the conditions and understand the results of doing so, fill out a Bid Retraction form. To retract a best offer, use the Best Offer Cancellation form._


----------



## SINC

Uh, Camán, it's a joke! :lmao:

Mickey Mouse outfit (team) = Make Beliefs, (Maple Leafs) get it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Friends - PLEASE HELP ME !!!!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to cancel a bid on E-Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> I put in a bid for a "Mickey Mouse Outfit", and now it seems I am only six minutes away from owning the TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS!


Don't retract your bid. Sell the Leafs to Jim Balsillie of RIM. If he was going to buy the Phoenix Coyotes for $200 million, the Leafs might be worth that, and he could move them to Hamilton.


----------



## Rps

Yeah, but it's Hamilton...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah, but it's Hamilton...............


If he wants to keep the team in TO, that's his business. You walk away with $200 million. I could put you on to my accountants from the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe, and they could conservatively invest you new found wealth. Interested? :greedy:


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Uh, Camán, it's a joke! :lmao:
> 
> Mickey Mouse outfit (team) = Make Beliefs, (Maple Leafs) get it?


Young man.
I'll talk to you father about this.


----------



## friend

Good night all.

To late to turn back.
I must find that Sandman.
Come on Laurence, lets move on.
There is friggin´ sand everywhere. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Young man.
> I'll talk to you father about this.


Uh oh ..................... beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night all.
> 
> To late to turn back.
> I must find that Sandman.
> Come on Laurence, lets move on.
> There is friggin´ sand everywhere. XX)


Had Moses had turned right instead of left, Israel would be on top of most of the world's oil. Such is Life.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

G'Night Caman - Beware of drooling dromedaries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I should call it a night as well. Early day tomorrow as it is the first day of classes. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds your well, and in finding a permanent job which you enjoy. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Had Moses had turned right instead of left, Israel would be on top of most of the world's oil. Such is Life.
> 
> Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


Good night Marc, ..... 

From your comment, I would have to discern that Moses was left handed,( they always get the left and right mixed up ... especially when they are in a hurry....) 

Now if he had Mrs Moses along, she would have halted the masses and asked the camel driver the right way to the oil pumps!


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

Just -6 here and they say that it will get milder now.
Well, I wont complain. 

Going to the studio soon to try to achieve something good.


----------



## friend

DayBook.

Sharaf 8
January 7

_Women have equal rights with men upon earth; 
in religion and society they are a very important element. 
As long as women are prevented from attaining 
their highest possibilities, 
so long will men be unable to achieve 
the greatness which might be theirs._
Abdu'l-Bahá

_Woman must goon advancing; 
they must extend their knowledge of 
science, literature, history, 
for the perfection of humanity. 
Erelong they will receive their rights._
Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make breakfast this morning for any and all who hunger, and freshly brew some tea and coffee for any and all who thirst. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Garett. I see we have our morning prayers ready to go. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good night Marc, .....
> 
> From your comment, I would have to discern that Moses was left handed,( they always get the left and right mixed up ... especially when they are in a hurry....)
> 
> Now if he had Mrs Moses along, she would have halted the masses and asked the camel driver the right way to the oil pumps!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's. +1C and gentle winds. Rise and shine all you Shangers ........... it's a great day for the race ................ the human race.


----------



## Dr.G.

On the Scent: Missing Dachshund Turns Itself In at Lost-and-Found - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International

Panic in Germany: Is the Trusty Dachshund Dying Out? - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International


Don, you might find these of interest for SAP.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> On the Scent: Missing Dachshund Turns Itself In at Lost-and-Found - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International
> 
> Panic in Germany: Is the Trusty Dachshund Dying Out? - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International
> 
> 
> Don, you might find these of interest for SAP.


Morning All  thanks for the coffee Marc, first of the day, 

The news about the doxies was most interesting, and /i didn't know about the nosedive in population... it is a shame, they are very sweet dogs, and I have been privileged to know quite a few over the years...

Me thinks you had better stay in the Doxie Business for awhile, pretty soon the German folks will be coming to you for their bundles of joy!!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang....

How are all in the Shang today?

Thanks for the breakfast Marc.. Black coffee please 

Interesting Doxie news....that would be sad to see a breed die out. Have any recognized breeds of dogs actually done that? I know there are a few breeds of horses that have. 


Speaking of news - I'm off to check out SAP soon...no Don in the house yet?

Good luck in the studio Caman - Hope it clicks...and if it does, hope you were recording at the time!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning All  thanks for the coffee Marc, first of the day,
> 
> The news about the doxies was most interesting, and /i didn't know about the nosedive in population... it is a shame, they are very sweet dogs, and I have been privileged to know quite a few over the years...
> 
> Me thinks you had better stay in the Doxie Business for awhile, pretty soon the German folks will be coming to you for their bundles of joy!!


Morning, Leslie. One of our doxies from the last litter, Poppy, was sold to a German family who live outside of Halifax. He was going to send for one in Germany, but we were going to Wolfville, NS for a bit of a vacation, and we dropped it off at his house.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.

A friend of mine just told me that they are expecting snow in Fort Lauderdale.... so much for all those snowbirds gone south for the winter.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Speaking of news - I'm off to check out SAP soon...no Don in the house yet?


Morning all!

I was up very early to do SAP and then tomorrow's edition, then it was off to breakfast with the Mayor. I was impressed this morning when he called me at 5:00 a.m. to invite me and even more impressed with what he shared with me.

I had asked him some pretty pointed questions a couple of days back and it turns out my request caused him to uncover some rather questionable events tied to some city admin types.

He is giving me the scoop, since it was I who uncovered it.

Now, I am off to give a new Mac owner some lessons, something I find myself doing more and more lately. I ought to be charging for this type of tutoring.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning Morning Morning
> 
> Food Food Food


Afternoon, Garett. We have lunch ready as well if you are interested. :lmao:

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> A friend of mine just told me that they are expecting snow in Fort Lauderdale.... so much for all those snowbirds gone south for the winter.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you feeling today?

Yes, a friend of mine living outside Atlanta emailed me yesterday to tell me that St.John's was warmer than any spot in Georgia, and parts of Florida.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I was up very early to do SAP and then tomorrow's edition, then it was off to breakfast with the Mayor. I was impressed this morning when he called me at 5:00 a.m. to invite me and even more impressed with what he shared with me.
> 
> I had asked him some pretty pointed questions a couple of days back and it turns out my request caused him to uncover some rather questionable events tied to some city admin types.
> 
> He is giving me the scoop, since it was I who uncovered it.
> 
> Now, I am off to give a new Mac owner some lessons, something I find myself doing more and more lately. I ought to be charging for this type of tutoring.


Don, you are becoming an investigative reporter. Any chance we will see you on CBC's "The Fifth Estate"? Seriously, they do some local pieces like this once a local person has done the groundwork.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you feeling today?
> 
> Yes, a friend of mine living outside Atlanta emailed me yesterday to tell me that St.John's was warmer than any spot in Georgia, and parts of Florida.


I am doing okay, Marc. How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I am doing okay, Marc. How are you?


Glad to hear that, Sonal. These may be tough times for you, but you shall overcome.

I am doing well. Began teaching this morning.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son went to see Avatar once again, and asked if we could get a 3-D TV set sometime in the next year or two, since we don't only any sort of wide-screen TVs. I told him that I would think about it for a year or two and then let him know my decision. 

Still, I can hardly wait for 4D.

1) Length 
2) Width 
3) Depth 
4) Time 

Get a PVR ............. Press "Rewind".............. instant 4th Dimension.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hopefully with some candy or good snacks as I have missed lunch.


No, it's a healthy lunch ............ except for the deli sandwiches which are selling fast. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hopefully with some candy or good snacks as I have missed lunch.


Garett, you could also try the banana splits we are making.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a call from my local Toro Snowblower dealer, who was getting my snowblower ready for the storm this weekend. He shall have it back to me tomorrow morning ............ just in time for Saturday's snow. The Canadian Farmers' Almanac had us for a snowstorm by the 7th ......... today ......... so they are off by a couple of days. I am still amazed at how accurate they have been this year. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> No, it's a healthy lunch ............ except for the deli sandwiches which are selling fast. Interested?


Wouldn't I just die for one of those right now.... I miss them sooooo much!!


----------



## macdoodle

> >>>Pass The Butter .. Please. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>> This is interesting . .. . 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Margarine was originally manufactured to fatten turkeys. 
> When it killed the turkeys, the people who had put allthe 
> money into the research wanted a payback so they put their 
> heads together to figure out what to do with this product to 
> get their money back. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>It was a white substance with no food appeal so they added 
> the yellow colouring and sold it to people to use in place of 
> butter. How do you like it? They have come out with some 
> clever new flavourings.. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>> DO YOU KNOW.. The difference between margarine and 
> butter? 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Read on to the end...gets very interesting! 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Both have the same amount of calories. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Butter is slightly higher in saturated fats at 8 
> grams; compared to 5 grams for margarine. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Eating margarine can increase heart disease in women by 
> 53% over eating the same amount of butter, according to a 
> recent Harvard Medical Study. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Eating butter increases the absorption of many other 
> nutrients in other foods. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Butter has many nutritional benefits where margarine has 
> a few and 
> >>>>>only because they are added! 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Butter tastes much better than margarine and it can 
> enhance the flavours of other foods. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Butter has been around for centuries where margarine has 
> been around for less than 100 years . 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>And now, for Margarine.. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Very High in Trans fatty acids. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Triples risk of coronary heart disease . 
> >>>>>Increases total cholesterol and LDL (this is the bad 
> cholesterol) and lowers HDL cholesterol, (the good cholesterol) 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Increases the risk of cancers up to five times.. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Lowers quality of breast milk. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Decreases immune response. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Decreases insulin response. 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>And here's the most disturbing fact.... HERE IS THE 
> PART THAT IS VERY INTERESTING! 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Margarine is but ONE MOLECULE away from 
> being PLASTIC... and shares 27 ingredients with PAINT 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>These facts alone were enough to have me avoiding margarine 
> for life and anything else that is hydrogenated (this means 
> hydrogen is added, changing the molecular structure of the 
> substance). 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>You can try this yourself: 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Purchase a tub of margarine and leave it open in your 
> garage or shaded area. Within a couple of days you will notice 
> a couple of things: 
> >>>>>
> >>>>> * no flies, not even those pesky fruit flies will go near 
> it (that should tell you something) 
> >>>>>
> >>>>> * it does not rot or smell differently because it has no 
> nutritional value ; nothing will grow on it. Even those teeny 
> weeny microorganisms will not a find a home to grow. Why? 
> Because it is nearly plastic . Would you melt your Tupperware 
> and spread that on your toast? 
> >>>>>
> >>>>>Share This With Your Friends.....(If you want to butter 
> them up')! >>>>>
> >>>>>Chinese Proverb: When someone shares something of value 
> with you and you benefit from it, you have a moral obligation 
> to share it with others. 
> >>>>>Pass the BUTTER PLEASE


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Wouldn't I just die for one of those right now.... I miss them sooooo much!!


Yes, Leslie. Growing up in a Jewish neighborhood .......... as well as being Jewish, I considered this Jewish Soul Food. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yuk!!! I like Becel margerine, but I might have to give this a second thought now, Leslie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Leslie. Growing up in a Jewish neighborhood .......... as well as being Jewish, I considered this Jewish Soul Food. :love2:


I grew up in a Jewish neighbourhood, but I was not Jewish, however my father once remarked to a visiting friend, 'we have never told her there is a difference, she likes being the same as everyone else' :lmao: 

And my comfort food was at Curly Q's in Norgate Shopping Center, Ville St Laurent, it is not there anymore but there was nothing better than their extra fat on rye.... !

As for butter and Marg, I have only ever used margarine on occasion and only Imperial (canadian) as it is made with soy and canola oil.... the Imperial in the U.S. is not made from the same ingredients. 

As DrOZ says, when they take something out of natural food to make it fat free, they replace it with something chemical and often that is worse than eating natural, something your body can digest and eliminate, the liver cannot process many of these additives, this is a big reason why I never eat processed food and try very hard to make all my own sauces, breads and meats for sandwiches, I also grind my own burger and sauce meats from roasts, it tastes much better and you get 2-3 times as much ground meat for the same $$ as ready ground....


----------



## SINC

Posting unsubstantiated information about a product (Likely received in an e-mail) as truth is not without risk and the butter/margarine bit is full of myths and half truths.

For example consider this:










I always check e-mails before forwarding to be sure I am not spreading falsehoods.

While they may be some truth in that long diatribe, there is too much that is not and it should be made clear that is a single author's opinion and no more.

After my heart attacks, I spent three months in rehab and the courses I took at the Glenrose Rehab Hospital in Edmonton had dieticians on staff who highly recommend margarine for heart attack patients as healthy and REDUCING the risk of heart attacks, NOT raising them. And Marc, I too use Becel at their recommendation.

I urge you not to believe what appears in your mail box blindly when I know it could be totally false. Contrary to that posting and since using margarine in my diet since the year 2000, my cholesterol has dropped to healthy levels.

I urge you to disregard that information and please folks, check the facts of emails before posting.

Sorry, but misinformation has to be exposed for what it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, re your comment that "And my comfort food was at Curly Q's in Norgate Shopping Center, Ville St Laurent, it is not there anymore but there was nothing better than their extra fat on rye.... !", that sort of stuff will kill you over time.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sorry, but misinformation has to be exposed for what it is. " This is good to hear, Don. I have been doing some searching and have not found many dieticians or doctors that were warning about margerine. I like the Becel with safflower and canola oil.


----------



## SINC

I like the taste of it too Marc, and Becel is Canadian too. Oddly enough, we could not find a margarine that tasted anywhere near is good on our last month long trip to the US. "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter" is the top seller down there, but the texture and taste is very different from our margarines. Actually Ann, an RN has used margarine for many years before I had my heart attack, but I always used butter until the attacks.

Truth be known, butter is much more dangerous and puts your heart at risk more than any margarine on the market. I know this to be true because I found out the hard way.


----------



## Sonal

Well my personal opinion is that butter or oil is better for the average person than margarine, as it is less processed. 

However, that doesn't mean that a particular health condition doesn't warrant the choice of a more processed food. Saccarine isn't very good for you either, but if you are diabetic, then it's certainly better for you than other sweeteners.

Besides oil is very difficult to spread on toast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I like the taste of it too Marc, and Becel is Canadian too. Oddly enough, we could not find a margarine that tasted anywhere near is good on our last month long trip to the US. "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter" is the top seller down there, but the texture and taste is very different from our margarines. Actually Ann, an RN has used margarine for many years before I had my heart attack, but I always used butter until the attacks.
> 
> Truth be known, butter is much more dangerous and puts your heart at risk more than any margarine on the market. I know this to be true because I found out the hard way.


Really glad to hear this, Don. My father and maternal grandmother both died in their mid to late 60s due to heart attacks. I have lost 4 pounds since New Year's Day, and am determined to get down to 200 pounds. My cholesterol and blood pressure are now in the normal range, and I don't smoke. So, if I can lose the weight, and eat in a heart-smart manner, I hope to be able to win out over genetics. We shall see.

Any and all heart-smart tips you might like to share would be greatly appreciated. It is one thing to read something online, and something else to speak with someone who has been there and come back alive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well my personal opinion is that butter or oil is better for the average person than margarine, as it is less processed.
> 
> However, that doesn't mean that a particular health condition doesn't warrant the choice of a more processed food. Saccarine isn't very good for you either, but if you are diabetic, then it's certainly better for you than other sweeteners.
> 
> Besides oil is very difficult to spread on toast.


I like the low salt Becel margerine made from Safflower Oil, or Canola Oil (whichever is on sale). Some folks in Newfoundland leave out their margerine and I cannot even imagine what it must taste like .............. or what it might do to you over time. XX)


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I like the low salt Becel margerine made from Safflower Oil, or Canola Oil (whichever is on sale). Some folks in Newfoundland leave out their margerine and I cannot even imagine what it must taste like .............. or what it might do to you over time. XX)


It must be really cold in Newfoundland, because any time I've ever seen margarine left out it turns liquid...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It must be really cold in Newfoundland, because any time I've ever seen margarine left out it turns liquid...


No, it is not that cold here ............. and it does not turn to liquid. Major brands produced by the Newfoundland Margarine Company were Good Luck and Eversweet.

"Unless the Parliament of Canada otherwise provides or unless the sale and manufacture in, and the interprovincial movement between, all provinces of Canada other than Newfoundland, of oleomargarine and margarine, is lawful under the laws of Canada, oleomargarine or margarine shall not be sent, shipped, brought, or carried from the Province of Newfoundland into any other province of Canada."

– Official text of British North America Act 1949 (c.22) as amended and in force today within the United Kingdom, from the UK Statute Law Database


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you today?


I'm well, thanks Marc - busy, mostly putting my digital portfolio together and gearing up for the location scouting trip. 


SINC said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I was up very early to do SAP and then tomorrow's edition, then it was off to breakfast with the Mayor. I was impressed this morning when he called me at 5:00 a.m. to invite me and even more impressed with what he shared with me.
> 
> I had asked him some pretty pointed questions a couple of days back and it turns out my request caused him to uncover some rather questionable events tied to some city admin types.
> 
> He is giving me the scoop, since it was I who uncovered it.
> 
> Now, I am off to give a new Mac owner some lessons, something I find myself doing more and more lately. I ought to be charging for this type of tutoring.


Cool! A Scoop! Look forward to seeing it in SAP....


Sonal said:


> Well my personal opinion is that butter or oil is better for the average person than margarine, as it is less processed.
> 
> However, that doesn't mean that a particular health condition doesn't warrant the choice of a more processed food. Saccarine isn't very good for you either, but if you are diabetic, then it's certainly better for you than other sweeteners.
> 
> Besides oil is very difficult to spread on toast.


Yup - except for baking that requires butter, I cook almost exclusively with olive oil and grape-seed oil....and I spread Olivina on toast & baked potatoes - an Olive oil based margarine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, my wife and I are using olive oil more and more these days for cooking. It's the heart-friendly oil.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Yup - except for baking that requires butter, I cook almost exclusively with olive oil and grape-seed oil....and I spread Olivina on toast & baked potatoes - an Olive oil based margarine.


Yes, I almost always cook with olive oil and bake with butter... thought toast gets butter as well.

Once in a while, I like mushrooms sauteed with butter as well.

Overall though, my diet is by nature pretty low in saturated fats, so a little extra butter doesn't do much harm for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Once in a while, I like mushrooms sauteed with butter as well." My wife does this for herself and my son, since I HATE mushrooms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Making up a pot of freshly brewed Sonal Special (not the Super Sonal Special, which is for special situations) if anyone wants some.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, re your comment that "And my comfort food was at Curly Q's in Norgate Shopping Center, Ville St Laurent, it is not there anymore but there was nothing better than their extra fat on rye.... !", that sort of stuff will kill you over time.


Yes, but I haven't had one in nearly 40 years! So I don't think one would do much damage... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes, but I haven't had one in nearly 40 years! So I don't think one would do much damage... :lmao:


OK. We would not want to lose one of our valued Shang family to heart failure. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Notice how quiet things get when Caman, Garett and Rp are not online???


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Yes, I almost always cook with olive oil and bake with butter... thought toast gets butter as well.
> 
> Once in a while, I like mushrooms sauteed with butter as well.
> 
> Overall though, my diet is by nature pretty low in saturated fats, so a little extra butter doesn't do much harm for me.


Have to go with you here, I use olive oil in all my baking and cooking where I can make the substitute, I too have used Olivera , but mostly if I have to eat margarine I use the soy/canola mix, sometimes I mix the margarine and 1/2 the amount of butter together, 
Becel is good too because of it's ingredients.... , but i find for me the other (imperial) tastes more like butter. 

in the fry / sauté pan I always put olive oil and a smidgen of butter, it keeps the butter from burning, and the oil /butter combo give a nice flavour.... (depends what you are cooking as to whether you add some butter or not... )


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, I should ask my wife what she uses when she bakes, since I am NOT the person to bake anything in this house. Last thing I baked was rye bread and we are still using is as a brick outside after 7 years.


----------



## macdoodle

Sounds like the first loaf of bread I made in my teens ... I think it is still holding up the corner of the porch in Amherst N.S. :lmao:

Here is the link to the margarine / butter question, my friend obviously didn't read the whole article, but just sent on the bottom half.... 

i agree I should have checked it out first, (my bad) so here it is, and you can make your own informed decisions from this.... :


)Butter versus Margarine-Truth! and Fiction!


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

Today busy, busy, busy.
Sorry for not popping in earlier. 
Have been in the studio making sweet music, taken care of kids.
resting due to stomach pain and spent 2,5 hours Skyping with my favorite wife. 
Talk to ye tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sounds like the first loaf of bread I made in my teens ... I think it is still holding up the corner of the porch in Amherst N.S. :lmao:
> 
> Here is the link to the margarine / butter question, my friend obviously didn't read the whole article, but just sent on the bottom half....
> 
> i agree I should have checked it out first, (my bad) so here it is, and you can make your own informed decisions from this.... :
> 
> 
> )Butter versus Margarine-Truth! and Fiction!


Leslie, I have heard of that porch ............ it is on the Visit Nova Scotia website. It is a provincial tourist attraction. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> Today busy, busy, busy.
> Sorry for not popping in earlier.
> Have been in the studio making sweet music, taken care of kids.
> resting due to stomach pain and spent 2,5 hours Skyping with my favorite wife.
> Talk to ye tomorrow.


Good night, Caman. Sorry to hear you are now feeling well. Have a good sleep and I shall speak with you early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I had a long nap today. I think I blew my workout, got a half decent walk in though.


Hey, Garett. Glad to hear that you are at least alive and well. We should get you one of our doxies to walk ............... pick one. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, I have heard of that porch ............ it is on the Visit Nova Scotia website. It is a provincial tourist attraction. :lmao:


Yes! it's the one on the edge of the Tantramar Marsh, on the edge of town... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. 
I shall try to be up early enough to have a real TGIF Breakfast for one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes! it's the one on the edge of the Tantramar Marsh, on the edge of town... :lmao:


I should try to go there the next time we are in NS. I'll take a picture and post it for you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> So cute, a tough choice. Are their collars a bit too tight? their tongues are all hanging out?


No, those are not choke collars. Their tongues are out because we just had a long walk around Bowering Park here in St.John's on a warm day in July.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> Today busy, busy, busy.
> Sorry for not popping in earlier.
> Have been in the studio making sweet music, taken care of kids.
> resting due to stomach pain and spent 2,5 hours Skyping with my favorite wife.
> Talk to ye tomorrow.


Do hope you are feeling more 'in the pink' tomorrow Caman, have a good rest, and say Hi to your favourite wife for me!! 


:yawn: off you go, and dream of good things... to music!!


----------



## Dr.G.

finally ................ good night to one and all.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Nite Nite nIte


and to you, my friend. :yawn:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> finally ................ good night to one and all.


Good night Marc, sleep well, maybe you can help Caman with his 'music dream' ..
a bit of newfie bounce inserted to give it 'flavour' :lmao:

:yawn: rest well all who are off to slumber-land... see you tomorrow...


----------



## friend

God morgon all.

Colder again. -11.
No end to this.
Trying to get a little difficult girl ready.
My kids have a lot of wax in their ears at the moment,
so they can't hear and listen to da.


----------



## friend

_Arts, crafts and science uplift the world of being, 
and are conductive to its exaltation. 
Knowledge is as wings to man's life, and a ladder for his ascent. 
Its acquisition is incumbent upon everyone. 
The knowledge of such sciences, however, should be acquired 
as can profit the people of the earth, 
and not those which begin with words and end with words._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. What a beautiful thought and picture. How are you this fine morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

As this is Chef Caman's day off, I shall make our famous TGIF Breakfast. Fresh bagels are coming out of the oven, as are the scones. Freshly brewed tea and coffee are ready when you are, so rise and shine and face a new day.


----------



## friend

I'm pretty OK Marc, thanks.
Hope you are well.
Thanks for breakfast.

I have to start taking it easy and not get upset over the kids when they are messing.
The wife spoke to all of them last night and told them that they have
to behave and stop arguing with each other and with me or I will have a relapse
from my diverticulitis and end up in hospital.
I think they got the message.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Woke at 3:00 so got SAP up and tomorrow done too. Time to head back to bed for a few more hours. Have a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents. Woke at 3:00 so got SAP up and tomorrow done too. Time to head back to bed for a few more hours. Have a good one.


Morning, Don ............. good night, Don. Sleep well.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Cold here, Don just got back from "mybirdie", just wondered if the article with the Mayor had a Freudian Slip [ City oof St. Albert ].....


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, how are you today? If I may, I have been investigating buying a condo .... I was wondering if you could recommend a good book or web site on the subject of buying a condo in Ontario? Thanks Rp


----------



## friend

Good morning, evening here, Sonal and Rp.
Sweet dreams Don.

Still in the studio, but little been done on my part.
Trying to finish a lyrics from which a few lines have gone walkabouts
and are nowhere to be found. I hope the new lines are better.
If I write about rollerblades, will it be considered to be inlines then?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Sonal, how are you today? If I may, I have been investigating buying a condo .... I was wondering if you could recommend a good book or web site on the subject of buying a condo in Ontario? Thanks Rp


Mornging, Rp. How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, I am fine, Good afternoon Caman. 
Say Caman, when you write, do you write the tune first or the lyrics? I usually do the tune then try to bang the words into the thing. Makes one appreciate Elton John and Bernie Taupin doesn't it?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Thanks for Breakfast Marc. How is school going so far? Students eager to get going? Is this the beginning of a new semester? 

Hope you are feeling better today Caman and that your kids keep it "cool" for awhile for your sake. Have a good day in the studio.

Don- Good SAP today - Yep - I caught the funny "oof" too as well as eagle eye Rp...:lmao:

Rp - I'd love to hear or read some of your music if you'd like to share....

Speaking of writers...Hi Sonal - How are you doing today? 

No Leslie or Garrett in the house yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim and Rp. No Leslie or Garett yet.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, I am fine, Good afternoon Caman.
> Say Caman, when you write, do you write the tune first or the lyrics? I usually do the tune then try to bang the words into the thing. Makes one appreciate Elton John and Bernie Taupin doesn't it?


I mostly does the same thing, tune first.
But in a way, when I think about it, I start with a part of the tune and find
some lyrics that often stays in the final version.
Then I develop the whole song, more or less, and finish a draft of the lyrics.
When the tune is all done I do the final version of the lyrics.

Yes Elton John and Bernie Taupin are great songwriters and work sooo
well together. "To Hanna, Straight From the Heart" is actually inspired
by "Your Song". I will tell them that when our paths cross.

Hi Kim.
I think they got the message from the wife yesterday.
Anna is very worried about me and the kids are getting that now I think.
All is fine, unless I end up in hospital with diviculitis again,
because they will most certainly have to operate on me.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Rp - I'd love to hear or read some of your music if you'd like to share....
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Oh know you wouldn't..."no pipes" on my part.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> KC4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rp - I'd love to hear or read some of your music if you'd like to share....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh know you wouldn't..."no pipes" on my part.
Click to expand...

Please help yourself.


----------



## friend

Time to go home and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Hi Sonal, how are you today? If I may, I have been investigating buying a condo .... I was wondering if you could recommend a good book or web site on the subject of buying a condo in Ontario? Thanks Rp


Hi RP,

I tend to buy based on gut feel (and then a check at the numbers to make sure my gut isn't insane) so I don't have much by way of recommendations for you. But buying a condo is not that dissimilar from buying a house.

I'd compare condo fees vs. amenities to the other condo buildings in the area to get a good feel for whether or not you are getting value for your money. Checking out the reserve fund is less of a concern than it once was, since there are more laws to ensure that it stays healthy--but it doesn't hurt to ask if there have been any special assessments, or there are any major renovations/repairs due in the next few years. 

Also, ask the people in the building what they think of the management company. By sheer coincidence I happened to have done a little bit of work with the management company at my building (Simerra) and so I skipped that step as I knew that they are very good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, don't forget to ask about the policy re dogs. Most condos do not allow dogs. Just a thought.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, don't forget to ask about the policy re dogs. Most condos do not allow dogs. Just a thought.


Or at least pets above a certain height. Shouldn't be a problem if you are still thinking about a Doxie.

Now, if _length_ was a criterion....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Or at least pets above a certain height. Shouldn't be a problem if you are still thinking about a Doxie.
> 
> Now, if _length_ was a criterion....


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

True ......... some people under-estimate doxies since they don't under-stand their personalities. Doxies always seem to be the under-dog.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Or at least pets above a certain height. Shouldn't be a problem if you are still thinking about a Doxie.
> 
> Now, if _length_ was a criterion....


Or more often a certain weight, or type of pet, or number of pets.

Though the real estate agent would usually know that, and you'd normally ask for the condo rules as part of the offer.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Cold here, Don just got back from "mybirdie", just wondered if the article with the Mayor had a Freudian Slip [ City oof St. Albert ].....


Whoops, proofed that one too early, thanks for the heads up, it is fixed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got this from a student in one of my web courses --

"Good Morning To All,

Another exciting day here at Sir Alexander Mackenzie School (SAMS) in Inuvik, NT. Our temperature outside is very cold (approx. -38C with windchill) and we have decided to keep our students inside for recess. Meanwhile, directly outside school, Tropicanna Juice is setting up shop to do a commercial to coincide with the returning of the Sun. They are going to raise a giant air balloon, orange in colour, to represent the sun. The sun has returned and today it is predicted that we will get about one hour twelve minutes of sunlight. I will attempt during the course to keep all my virtual classmates & professor informed on things happening in and around our school. If any of you are interested in information pertaining to teaching in the North, let me know and I will do my best to help you. Have a great day!

Ted "


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Just got this from a student in one of my web courses --
> 
> "Good Morning To All,
> 
> Another exciting day here at Sir Alexander Mackenzie School (SAMS) in Inuvik, NT. Our temperature outside is very cold (approx. -38C with windchill) and we have decided to keep our students inside for recess. Meanwhile, directly outside school, Tropicanna Juice is setting up shop to do a commercial to coincide with the returning of the Sun. They are going to raise a giant air balloon, orange in colour, to represent the sun. The sun has returned and today it is predicted that we will get about one hour twelve minutes of sunlight. I will attempt during the course to keep all my virtual classmates & professor informed on things happening in and around our school. If any of you are interested in information pertaining to teaching in the North, let me know and I will do my best to help you. Have a great day!
> 
> Ted "


Good Day All!! 

this is not a possibility for you is it Marc?? I mean you could move to southern Alberta and get the same temps with a mall!! :lmao:

(for some reason, my 'shift key' doesn't work all the time and capitals do not emerge ...
I have tried cleaning the keyboard, but is not any help, is there somewhere I can go to adjust the 'pressure' for the keys? I don't hit them hard enough I guess. )


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, he was making the case about seeing the sun once again in Inuvik. My wife misses the sun in Edmonton and Calgary during the winter months.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, he was making the case about seeing the sun once again in Inuvik. My wife misses the sun in Edmonton and Calgary during the winter months.


Oh! I guess I read it too fast.... sorry  

Tell Deborah there hasn't been a lot to miss this year, it has been more dull than usual, however the sun is out right now and the temps are rising, little if any wind, Bathing Suit Weather don't you think?? :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Wow Marc, -38 and little sun light. Shoot me now!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow Marc, -38 and little sun light. Shoot me now!!!!!!!


Yes, the pics he posted were very interesting. Just above the horizon is this yellow and orange ball ............ and that was their first sun in weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Oh! I guess I read it too fast.... sorry
> 
> Tell Deborah there hasn't been a lot to miss this year, it has been more dull than usual, however the sun is out right now and the temps are rising, little if any wind, Bathing Suit Weather don't you think?? :lmao:


The only thing Deborah said is good about our damp weather is that it does not dry out her skin as happened in Calgary.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> The only thing Deborah said is good about our damp weather is that it does not dry out her skin as happened in Calgary.


Absolutely!! The skin cream gods make a fortune in Alberta!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Absolutely!! The skin cream gods make a fortune in Alberta!! :lmao:


She still gets the various creams here as well, just not the industrial strength brands.


----------



## KC4

Hi Gang,

I just had one of those "oh crudddd" moments. I was carrying an armload of groceries up my front walk. Without leave to do so, an X-Large glass bottle of Soya Sauce pops out of a previously unnoticed hole in the bottom of one of the bags...SMASH! Glass and Soya Sauce everywhere.

I cleaned up the snowy/slushy walkway as best as I could but I am positive that I didn't get all of the glass shards (or the soya sauce for that matter). It's one of those pebbled texture walks and it's not the easiest surface to clean. 

On the bright side, it smells pretty good out there now...that is, if you like the fragrance of soya sauce. 

Now my walk really smells like a wok.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I just had one of those "oh crudddd" moments. I was carrying an armload of groceries up my front walk. Without leave to do so, an X-Large glass bottle of Soya Sauce pops out of a previously unnoticed hole in the bottom of one of the bags...SMASH! Glass and Soya Sauce everywhere.
> 
> I cleaned up the snowy/slushy walkway as best as I could but I am positive that I didn't get all of the glass shards (or the soya sauce for that matter). It's one of those pebbled texture walks and it's not the easiest surface to clean.
> 
> On the bright side, it smells pretty good out there now...that is, if you like the fragrance of soya sauce.
> 
> Now my walk really smells like a wok.


I'll let RP take this one... puns are his specialty.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Rps

Sonal, I wouldn't change a word of Kim's post .... the key is to know when to leave well enough well enough!

You know what they say: " thread lightly and carry a big schtick!"


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Beautiful, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sonal, I wouldn't change a word of Kim's post .... the key is to know when to leave well enough well enough!
> 
> You know what they say: " thread lightly and carry a big schtick!"


Jewish Vaudeville is alive and well in the head of Rp. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Now my walk really smells like a wok." Good one, Kim. Sorry to hear of your bottle, however. No doxie pups for Kacey until all the glass is picked up.


----------



## friend

Good night good people.

Time for a time out. 
Have a good time.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Sonal, I wouldn't change a word of Kim's post .... the key is to know when to leave well enough well enough!
> 
> You know what they say: " thread lightly and carry a big schtick!"


Ah, I've learned much from you about the art of puns.

I guess it's true... you have to wok before you fry.


----------



## Rps

That is a good one Sonal .... you should be the headliner at Chez Marc's this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night good people.
> 
> Time for a time out.
> Have a good time.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> That is a good one Sonal .... you should be the headliner at Chez Marc's this weekend.


I really should credit Wok with Yan for that one...

Wok with Yan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Smell so good! Too bad this not Smell-o-vision!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Ah, I've learned much from you about the art of puns.
> 
> I guess it's true... you have to wok before you fry.


Good one, Sonal. You and Rp should headline together at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. You act could be "Lip Schtick and The Kid", a modern-day Beauty and the Best (not to be mistaken with Beast, since Rp is the best vaudevillian we have).


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Sonal. You and Rp should headline together at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. You act could be "Lip Schtick and The Kid", a modern-day Beauty and the Best (not to be mistaken with Beast, since Rp is the best vaudevillian we have).


Today, we'd have to rename that "Wok's Up Dach?"


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao::clap::lmao:



Sonal said:


> Today, we'd have to rename that "Wok's Up Dach?"


Long live the Queen and King of Jewish Vaudeville.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Long live the Queen and King of Jewish Vaudeville.


It isn't easy being Queen.

Soy vey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It isn't easy being Queen.
> 
> Soy vey.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

"Heavy is the head that wears the crown."


----------



## Dr.G.

You seem in much better spirits today, Sonal. I am glad for you if this is the actual case.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> You seem in much better spirits today, Sonal. I am glad for you if this is the actual case.


I do feel a lot better, though the same problem still looms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I do feel a lot better, though the same problem still looms.


Glad and sorry to hear this, Sonal. Still, as you and Lincoln once said, "And this too shall pass." Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal and Rp, you might want to listen to this to help out with your Yiddish accents. Shalom.

YouTube - Some Yiddish expressions JewU 167 Rabbi Jonathan Ginsburg


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Absolutely!! The skin cream gods make a fortune in Alberta!! :lmao:


Uh, well, only if you're a woman or a wimp.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening guys and gals,
Been gone for a while, spend the Christmas holidays on a Caribbean cruise. First holiday my little woman and I have had together in 20 years. Sure we had 4-5 days here and there for camping and never far from the cell phone. This time it was an ultimatum that she gave me. Sure glad I did agree. Had a great time except for all the hassles with delayed flights , lost luggage, missed connections and of course security. Now I need an other holiday just to recover from all the other stuff. 
Hope you all had a great Christmas and are on your way to a fantastic New year.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting Bull said:


> Good evening guys and gals,
> Been gone for a while, spend the Christmas holidays on a Caribbean cruise. First holiday my little woman and I have had together in 20 years. Sure we had 4-5 days here and there for camping and never far from the cell phone. This time it was an ultimatum that she gave me. Sure glad I did agree. Had a great time except for all the hassles with delayed flights , lost luggage, missed connections and of course security. Now I need an other holiday just to recover from all the other stuff.
> Hope you all had a great Christmas and are on your way to a fantastic New year.


Nice to hear you had a great time, xcept 4 all the 'stuff' but can you deal with the sub zero temps?? must be a total body shock!! 

Welcome back to' snowmans land.....' :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Uh, well, only if you're a woman or a wimp.


Well it is too bad you feel that way, there is a lotion out there that is the best I have ever used in this dry climate, and it is made from Hemp Seed oil, it is called* HEMPZ* and soaks into your skin right away, no greasy feel at all, I have convinced many of my male patients to use it for the windburn and some of the dry chapped hands they get out in the fields, they are ranchers and farmers, their skin is tough and sometimes peeling from the dryness, none of them are even close to 'wimp' ....

As one put it to me, why would my wife want to get close when I have a snake's skin?
I like her to feel soft, why shouldn't I try to feel nice for her? (this man BTW has passed away, but he was still riding and roping 3 years ago at the age of 82 ..... )


----------



## Sitting Bull

Actually I much prefer the cold. I seem to function better. I have no problem working in -30+ temps.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting Bull said:


> Actually I much prefer the cold. I seem to function better. I have no problem working in -30+ temps.


I am not a hot weather person either, I may not like it so cold, but the heat really finishes me off, in winter you can add on stuff, but in the heat you can get down to 'bare bones' and still be mighty uncomfortable.... :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Sitting Bull said:


> Actually I much prefer the cold. I seem to function better. I have no problem working in -30+ temps.


Ah, see, and I am happy to function in 30+ temps.

I live in the wrong country for the climate I enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Hey Guy, long time no hear. Cruisin' eh? Beats pushing snow around at this time of year. glad you had a good time.


----------



## JerusalemJim

Sonal said:


> Ah, see, and I am happy to function in 30+ temps.
> 
> I live in the wrong country for the climate I enjoy.


 We live in the Kootenays BC so the four seasons are great- lots of hills n water to play in on and under
jj:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Good evening guys and gals,
> Been gone for a while, spend the Christmas holidays on a Caribbean cruise. First holiday my little woman and I have had together in 20 years. Sure we had 4-5 days here and there for camping and never far from the cell phone. This time it was an ultimatum that she gave me. Sure glad I did agree. Had a great time except for all the hassles with delayed flights , lost luggage, missed connections and of course security. Now I need an other holiday just to recover from all the other stuff.
> Hope you all had a great Christmas and are on your way to a fantastic New year.


Welcome home, Guy. Sounds as if you and your wife had a grand time. You have earned it, mon mai.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, would HEMPZ work for me? How might this be obtained?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Ah, see, and I am happy to function in 30+ temps.
> 
> I live in the wrong country for the climate I enjoy.


I am with you, Sonal. I survived five years in Georgia far easier than any five year period here in St.John's. Still, my wife is not a hot-weather person, so I would rather be with her than in another place without her. C'est l'amour.


----------



## Dr.G.

JerusalemJim said:


> We live in the Kootenays BC so the four seasons are great- lots of hills n water to play in on and under
> jj:


Sounds like a nice spot, Jim. 

FYI, my name is Marc. Welcome to The Shang. Have a cup or tea or coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc ........... on the house.

Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Well it is too bad you feel that way, there is a lotion out there that is the best I have ever used in this dry climate,


Leslie, no offense, but I never knew a single guy who ever used lotion, nor have I ever used lotion and that included 20 years on a farm/ranch not that far from your location.

We used a thing called gloves and I used them all the time when I rode and roped and rodeo'd back in the 1950s and 60s around Medicine Hat, Maple Creek and Swift Current. We never did a day's combining, swathing, haying or anything else without gloves. Riding fence was another gloves only type job as was shovelling grain.

I have to admit that the gloves didn't work so well a couple of times though when shoeing my horses. Seems those darn horseshoe nails go right through gloves. 

At any rate, if today's ranch and farm hands need lotion, they either don't know about gloves, or they're wimps. 

Windburn can happen yes, but I never had it in those 20 years and I can attest to those winds that are so infamous in that area. I guess they never used neckerchiefs either, a staple in the winds for us in those years. 

Chapped lips were a problem the odd time, but we simply rubbed horse dung on 'em. It didn't help heal 'em at all, but it sure kept us from lickin' 'em.


----------



## MaxPower

Sitting Bull said:


> Good evening guys and gals,
> Been gone for a while, spend the Christmas holidays on a Caribbean cruise. First holiday my little woman and I have had together in 20 years. Sure we had 4-5 days here and there for camping and never far from the cell phone. This time it was an ultimatum that she gave me. Sure glad I did agree. Had a great time except for all the hassles with delayed flights , lost luggage, missed connections and of course security. Now I need an other holiday just to recover from all the other stuff.
> Hope you all had a great Christmas and are on your way to a fantastic New year.


This is completely bizarre hearing from you Guy. I was driving today and thought how we haven't heard from you in a while. You just blew my mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I watched my neighbor play with his son outside today and thought of you. While I would not want to relive being a single parent once again, I miss my son at a young age and us playing outside together. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> Well it is too bad you feel that way, there is a lotion out there that is the best I have ever used in this dry climate, and it is made from Hemp Seed oil, it is called* HEMPZ* and soaks into your skin right away, no greasy feel at all, I have convinced many of my male patients to use it for the windburn and some of the dry chapped hands they get out in the fields, they are ranchers and farmers, their skin is tough and sometimes peeling from the dryness, none of them are even close to 'wimp' ....
> 
> As one put it to me, why would my wife want to get close when I have a snake's skin?
> I like her to feel soft, why shouldn't I try to feel nice for her? (this man BTW has passed away, but he was still riding and roping 3 years ago at the age of 82 ..... )


Of course that stuff is not as good as my body care line that I created and now manufacture. 

In my eyes, everything else is just crap.

BTW, you referred to patients. What line of work are you in?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, I watched my neighbor play with his son outside today and thought of you. While I would not want to relive being a single parent once again, I miss my son at a young age and us playing outside together. Paix, mon ami.


I was shoveling the driveway watching my youngest play in the snow happily pretending he was a dinosaur. Lots of fun and I completely forgot about the cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I was shoveling the driveway watching my youngest play in the snow happily pretending he was a dinosaur. Lots of fun and I completely forgot about the cold.


I know that sort of moment well, Warren. No need for pictures or video clips of the moment, because I am able to visualize it still. :love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

I just ran across this and you folks just have to see it. It simply blew me away:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a positive and inspirational clip, Don. It is true what was said about potential.

Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I just ran across this and you folks just have to see it. It simply blew me away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Simply awesome Don. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Simply awesome Don. Thanks for sharing that.


+1 That was really great...

Hey nice to see Guy back! - Glad you enjoyed your vacation Guy (for the most part)...Do you have any photos that you can share??


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, I guess being first in means the Saturday Buffet needs to be set up and the tea and coffee brewed. It's a touch job, but someone has to do it.

Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, I guess being first in means the Saturday Buffet needs to be set up and the tea and coffee brewed. It's a touch job, but someone has to do it.
> 
> Have a nice weekend all.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the Saturday Buffet and coffee. It's not that tough of a job once you get the hang of it after these many years.

How are you today, my friend?


----------



## friend

Good morning/afternoon Don, Marc and all.

-10 and a grand sunny day it has been.
Dishes waiting for my attention.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you today?

0C and snowing here, but the snow is light so far, so we shall see.


----------



## JerusalemJim

Hi Guys
nice to see some other eye rubbers in the am
up earlier but not much happening so filled the stove and went back to the sack for a while
got a nice cuppa going here now- just me and the night hawk cat here
nice moon last night riding high in the clouds
got my hound back yesterday - she fnally came home
shes a young dog and followed a local wandering dog up into the bush
might have to put a trailer rope on her for a while if I let her out there 
when I am trimming lines etc
looks like a good Sat coming up- maybe do a bit of pruning
Jim


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jim. What sort of a hound do you have? We raise standard wirehaired dachshunds ......... aka doxies.


----------



## JerusalemJim

gd morning!
she was spupposed to be a small lab
she is half a s big as my wife with her long legs . a rott wieler look and a whippet body
very sensitive dog and too smart- we have had a lot of dogs but she is unique
we are seniors so hoping to get smaller dog but this thing needs a tread mill ha ha
so i am out walking 3 times a day
ha ha
whata ya gonna do eh


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like an interesting cross mix, Jim. Do you have a picture of your dog? I am curious to know what this sort of cross might look like.


----------



## JerusalemJim

Hi Dr G
the pics are still in the wifes camera - I will see if I can bring one up when I get my hands on it
the dog has a little white slash on her chest as well and has the lab mouth

can you upload straight from here or does it have to go on a site first?
I have had about 25 dogs since a little guy
the last was a nice shepherd from 100 mile abandoned
we have rescued quite a few animals and they all were family


----------



## friend

DayBook.

Sharaf 10
January 9

_Unto every father hath been enjoined the instruction 
of his son and daughter in the art of reading and writing 
and in all that hath been aid down in the Holy Tablet._
Bahá'u'lláh

_Train up a child in the way he should go; 
and when he is old, he will not depart from it._
Proverbs 22:6


----------



## friend

Hi Jim.

I'm Camán.
Don't think we have met before. 
Nice to make your acquaintance.


----------



## friend

Sitting Bull said:


> Good evening guys and gals,
> Been gone for a while, spend the Christmas holidays on a Caribbean cruise. First holiday my little woman and I have had together in 20 years. Sure we had 4-5 days here and there for camping and never far from the cell phone. This time it was an ultimatum that she gave me. Sure glad I did agree. Had a great time except for all the hassles with delayed flights , lost luggage, missed connections and of course security. Now I need an other holiday just to recover from all the other stuff.
> Hope you all had a great Christmas and are on your way to a fantastic New year.


Hi Guy.

Ah, the Caribbean. Lucky lad you. 
Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## JerusalemJim

Good morning Caman!
nice to meet you - I like your grape comment
I raise a few grapes here for the bears and us ha ha
Jim


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I just ran across this and you folks just have to see it. It simply blew me away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Thanks for posting that video Don.
A friend on the Swedish Mac forum posted this as a response.
A great uplifting video too.






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast Don.

I'm off to get the Lexus back from the shop this morning. After the timing belt was done, I noticed a vibration when driving at 40 - 70 km. Wasn't like that when I originally took it in and of course they won't admit they did something wrong. None the less they fixed it for free (I hope). Before I brought it in I noticed the rear struts for the hatch were rusting out so I asked for a price to buy replacement parts. $250 per strut!!! I then mentioned that I have extended warranty. Guess what? They were covered so I had those replaced as well.

Gotta love it when that happens.


----------



## friend

JerusalemJim said:


> Good morning Caman!
> nice to meet you - I like your grape comment
> I raise a few grapes here for the bears and us ha ha
> Jim


Ah, you noticed. :lmao:
Good man. 
It just came to me one day and isn't it the truth.


----------



## JerusalemJim

Hi
Quite the misquote because old Balzac was refering to quite a lower level of 'love' I think
Jim


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast Don.
> Guess what? They were covered so I had those replaced as well.
> Gotta love it when that happens.


Morning Warren.

That was sooo lucky. 
What a relief. :clap:
Cars eh.
We should have stuck with horses.


----------



## friend

JerusalemJim said:


> Hi
> Quite the misquote because old Balzac was refering to quite a lower level of 'love' I think
> Jim


Ah so. 
Well, I really went for the flowers anyway. :lmao:
I used it first for my morning greeting e-mail to the wife. :love2:


----------



## JerusalemJim

friend said:


> Morning Warren.
> 
> That was sooo lucky.
> What a relief. :clap:
> Cars eh.
> We should have stuck with horses.


I put up one of those canvas tube carports this fall alone and one of the frames fell and dinged the fender on our suzuki suv
I got a heat gun on it and popped it out some but still damaged
the wife has not noticed it yet 
I am going to ignore it- I hate dealing with Ins and body shops


----------



## friend

JerusalemJim said:


> I put up one of those canvas tube carports this fall alone and one of the frames fell and dinged the fender on our suzuki suv
> I got a heat gun on it and popped it out some but still damaged
> the wife has not noticed it yet
> I am going to ignore it- I hate dealing with Ins and body shops


They are all very expensive, regardless of what country you are in.
That's my experience.
They need to bleed us dry. it in their job description.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## JerusalemJim

Hey Friend
I see you are moving to the pacific north west
great country- I am on the columbia drainage nearby
Morning Maztor-Baiter
[ thanks for killing my thread dead head]
I am off for a while studying 2 Corinthians and cant hip hop that well
later


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone, and welcome to the Shang, Jim,

I am seeing Fiddler on the Roof this afternoon, so I am very excited about that.


----------



## JerusalemJim

Hey thanks Shanal
that is quite a movie
My wife's folks were victims of a pogrum in Belarus Russia
Jim


----------



## friend

Good morning Sonal and Garret.

All well I hope.


----------



## MaxPower

I just saw on the news that people are suing over not receiving winning scratch and win lottery tickets. Well what did they think? That they would get a winner every time?


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone, and welcome to the Shang, Jim,
> 
> I am seeing Fiddler on the Roof this afternoon, so I am very excited about that.


Is that a stage production Sonal, if so I am very envious. I'll probably spend the rest of the day sitting in the corner in a pre-natal position listening to the sound track on my CD player. Hope you have a wonderful time! It is truly a great piece, whether stage or film.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

JerusalemJim said:


> Hey thanks Shanal
> that is quite a movie
> My wife's folks were victims of a pogrum in Belarus Russia
> Jim


I'm sorry to hear that.
The cruelty of some, 
just because they misunderstand God. 
How can anyone this that the Lord wants someone to kill in his name
or kill anyone that doesn't believe exactly what they believe ?
Beats me.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> I just saw on the news that people are suing over not receiving winning scratch and win lottery tickets. Well what did they think? That they would get a winner every time?


Amazing, unbelievable . :lmao::clap:


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Good morning Sonal and Garret.
> 
> All well I hope.


Very well, thank you.



Rps said:


> Is that a stage production Sonal, if so I am very envious. I'll probably spend the rest of the day sitting in the corner in a pre-natal position listening to the sound track on my CD player. Hope you have a wonderful time! It is truly a great piece, whether stage or film.


Yes, on stage. I was lucky to get a ticket, as the performance leaves Toronto tomorrow.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon Caman, how are you today? It's cold here [ at least for us ] - 21 with the wind chill, but the sun is out so that's good.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good afternoon Caman, how are you today? It's cold here [ at least for us ] - 21 with the wind chill, but the sun is out so that's good.


Not to bad thanks.
Thing are a bit slow here today, luckily.
-14 now, at 4:30 PM.


----------



## friend

Time for a refreshing shower and a cup of java.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, no offense, but I never knew a single guy who ever used lotion, nor have I ever used lotion and that included 20 years on a farm/ranch not that far from your location.
> 
> We used a thing called gloves and I used them all the time when I rode and roped and rodeo'd back in the 1950s and 60s around Medicine Hat, Maple Creek and Swift Current. We never did a day's combining, swathing, haying or anything else without gloves. Riding fence was another gloves only type job as was shovelling grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapped lips were a problem the odd time, but we simply rubbed horse dung on 'em. It didn't help heal 'em at all, but it sure kept us from lickin' 'em.



Loved the last thought Don, got me a good laugh it did!! :lmao:

I am certain all cowboys / ranch hands were gloves and kerchiefs, hats pulled low to keep wind /sun/ rain from them, however it does not remove the fact that the air here is dry, it sucks the life out of it, and your skin, is the largest organ you body has, when it gets dried out it feels tight and confining, do you think only women want to have relief from dry itching skin??

Maybe you were one of the fortunates who had oily skin, the dry air would not bother you the same way.... 
Everyone is different, and react to things differently, the women in the 'old days' were not concerned about their skin either, not the way they are today. 

You may call them wimps, and that is fine, it is your opinion, but I call it common sense to want to protect your skin. Men and women do not have different skin compositions ... why would it be fine for a woman to care for her skin, and not a man...?
Do you use sunblock?? Years ago it was unheard of and many wouldn't use it, those are the people who have a higher documentation of skin cancers.... 

I just believe that an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.... from inside out... and that is JMHO


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, would HEMPZ work for me? How might this be obtained?


Yes, it is available in hair salons, or you can go to the website

Hempz ~ A Higher State of Body Care

I use it on my people, men and women, what they like the best, is how it soaks immediately into the skin with no waiting.... and gives fast relief to that tightness you get out here in the dry air... 

I just use the *original,* it is not expensive, and is a great product... (JMHO)


----------



## SINC

Leslie, I've just been pulling your leg about "real" men using lotion, but hell, we couldn't afford lotion when I was growing up in the southwest. I threw in that little bit about chapped lips as a joke and glad it caught you off guard. 

You'll have to go a long way though, to prove to me that more than a tiny few men use lotion. No man I see ever uses it, at least around me at any time, and I spend a lot of time out camping/fishing every year with a lot of different guys.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Leslie, I've just been pulling your leg about "real" men using lotion, but hell, we couldn't afford lotion when I was growing up in the southwest. I threw in that little bit about chapped lips as a joke and glad it caught you off guard.
> 
> You'll have to go a long way though, to prove to me that more than a tiny few men use lotion. No man I see ever uses it, at least around me at any time, and I spend a lot of time out camping/fishing every year with a lot of different guys.


Yeah, but I swear there is this new generation of men who spend way more time and effort on their hair and skin than I do.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I just ran across this and you folks just have to see it. It simply blew me away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


This is absolutely amazing... thanks Don, it made my day!! No wonder you were blown away!!


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Leslie, no offense, but I never knew a single guy who ever used lotion, nor have I ever used lotion and that included 20 years on a farm/ranch not that far from your location.


As an actor I use it after a performance, since the makeup
is pretty tough on the skin.
I also use it on and off as home, since i might be able to delay the raisin look.
The Keef gets away with it, but I might not be so lucky. 
But I'm in the same bad boys club as he is anyway,
regardless of my baby skin complexion. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone, and welcome to the Shang, Jim,
> 
> I am seeing Fiddler on the Roof this afternoon, so I am very excited about that.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?

My grandparents have a very similar story as the folks in "Fiddler". They were forced out of Russia in 1903 and came to New York City as teenagers.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning all.


Afternoon, Garett. How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Yeah, but I swear there is this new generation of men who spend way more time and effort on their hair and skin than I do.


Hi Sonal, Leslie and Don: I use lotion on my hands and face, as I have very dry skin.

When I was working, there were plenty of guys who used creams and lotions ... those paper cuts are deadly!


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, I've just been pulling your leg about "real" men using lotion, but hell, we couldn't afford lotion when I was growing up in the southwest. I threw in that little bit about chapped lips as a joke and glad it caught you off guard.
> 
> You'll have to go a long way though, to prove to me that more than a tiny few men use lotion. No man I see ever uses it, at least around me at any time, and I spend a lot of time out camping/fishing every year with a lot of different guys.


They don't use it when you can see them Don, anymore than you would, if you did, 

It would surprise you the # of men- folks who are 'closet cream users' :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I just saw on the news that people are suing over not receiving winning scratch and win lottery tickets. Well what did they think? That they would get a winner every time?


Afternoon, Warren. How are you and the boys today?

That should be an interesting lawsuit. Watch these folks win. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Time for a refreshing shower and a cup of java.


An interesting combo, Caman. We should try that in The Cafe Chez Marc. We should call it "Scrub and Rub and Grub", with showers, a massage and then coffee and breakfast ................. all in the shower. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes, it is available in hair salons, or you can go to the website
> 
> Hempz ~ A Higher State of Body Care
> 
> I use it on my people, men and women, what they like the best, is how it soaks immediately into the skin with no waiting.... and gives fast relief to that tightness you get out here in the dry air...
> 
> I just use the *original,* it is not expensive, and is a great product... (JMHO)


Thanks for the link, Leslie. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Yeah, but I swear there is this new generation of men who spend way more time and effort on their hair and skin than I do.


Sad, but all too true, Sonal. The new look is hairless ............ body hair that is. One of my son's friends is trying this look ......... with long hair on his head and not hair anywhere else on his body. :yikes:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting combo, Caman. We should try that in The Cafe Chez Marc. We should call it "Scrub and Rub and Grub", with showers, a massage and then coffee and breakfast ................. all in the shower. :lmao:


Well, it's pretty nice as long as you don't get water in you coffee. :lmao:

I hardly ever smoke, but sneaked in and had half a cig a few days ago
whilst showering, so the kids wouldn't notice.
Can't recommend it due to the obvious humidity
combined with an open window, to let the smoke out into
the cold -15 air outside.
The cig got wet and it looked like I was in a glass of milk
due of the tick condensation. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Well, it's pretty nice as long as you don't get water in you coffee. :lmao:
> 
> I hardly ever smoke, but sneaked in and had half a cig a few days ago
> whilst showering, so the kids wouldn't notice.
> Can't recommend it due to the obvious humidity
> combined with an open window, to let the smoke out into
> the cold -15 air outside.
> The cig got wet and it looked like I was in a glass of milk
> due of the tick condensation. :lmao:



Luckily, the Cafe Chez Marc is a smoke-free environment.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the link, Leslie. How are you today?


Morning All,
I am fine Marc, it took awhile to get through all the posts, but most interesting.... 
with all the 'dry skin' talk I am ready for an extra dose of 'lo' after my shower :lmao:

We are in the middle of a chinook... maybe it has started to calm down.... 

How's by you??


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning All,
> I am fine Marc, it took awhile to get through all the posts, but most interesting....
> with all the 'dry skin' talk I am ready for an extra dose of 'lo' after my shower :lmao:
> 
> We are in the middle of a chinook... maybe it has started to calm down....
> 
> How's by you??


Good to hear that you are well, Leslie.

The snow is really coming down now, so I shall have to go outside and start to shovel rather than let it get over 15cm. Have a good day, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Can't you get those doxies to pull the blade, angled' just so' to scrape the snow to the side?? 

It is better to shovel often than to wait for the stuff to stop.... easier on all the body parts, inside and out!!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,



Sonal said:


> I am seeing Fiddler on the Roof this afternoon, so I am very excited about that.


I am excited for you Sonal - That has to be one of my favorites. I'm looking forward to hearing your "review" of it. Enjoy! I'm betting you'll be singing the tunes to yourself for weeks afterward. 

Looks like a good day weather wise to tackle that garage and try to reclaim some order. Let's hope it lasts a while this time.


----------



## KC4

JerusalemJim said:


> Hi Guys
> nice to see some other eye rubbers in the am
> up earlier but not much happening so filled the stove and went back to the sack for a while
> got a nice cuppa going here now- just me and the night hawk cat here
> nice moon last night riding high in the clouds
> got my hound back yesterday - she fnally came home
> shes a young dog and followed a local wandering dog up into the bush
> might have to put a trailer rope on her for a while if I let her out there
> when I am trimming lines etc
> looks like a good Sat coming up- maybe do a bit of pruning
> Jim


Good Morning Jim. 
Welcome to the Shang. I am Kim.

The Shang is one thread at ehMac that is free from flaming and abusive comments, regardless of what may be happening in other threads.


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Leslie,

I think you may have missed my post earlier regarding lotions. BTW, I use lotion for my hands as well as a salt scrub to exfoliate. And Don, I still do manly things like fix things, fish and drink beer. 



> Of course that stuff is not as good as my body care line that I created and now manufacture.
> 
> In my eyes, everything else is just crap.
> 
> BTW, you referred to patients. What line of work are you in?


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Hi Leslie,
> 
> I think you may have missed my post earlier regarding lotions. BTW, I use lotion for my hands as well as a salt scrub to exfoliate. And Don, I still do manly things like fix things, fish and drink beer.


Me too. 
Motorcycles (getting one soon, missing my old 1400 cc monster)
Guitars, Power tool, rock AND roll, beer (non-alcohlic), super hot food.

Then again I mend and fix clothes, like baking, cooking and gardening,
writes poetry, have fruit tea and scones, enjoy candlelight dinners and moving films.
Oh well, only a real man can get away doing sissy stuff, 
with coming out looking like a wimp. :lmao:

(picture: Me and Mötörhead)
(I didn't put that bad red background there)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Can't you get those doxies to pull the blade, angled' just so' to scrape the snow to the side??
> 
> It is better to shovel often than to wait for the stuff to stop.... easier on all the body parts, inside and out!!


The snow is getting so heavy and so deep that it would take oxen to pull a plow. I have been out three times and the 25cm of snow, which is still falling rapidly, is getting heavier to shovel. When the wind dies down I shall try to use my snowblower.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> No BBQ?


Yes, we have a BBQ, but no tobacco products.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Hi Leslie,
> 
> I think you may have missed my post earlier regarding lotions. BTW, I use lotion for my hands as well as a salt scrub to exfoliate. And Don, I still do manly things like fix things, fish and drink beer.


Sorry, I didn't miss it, just got distracted and had to go off to help someone.... 

I am a reflexologist and do reconnective therapy, I also work a lot with creams, aromas, etc and make my own cream, I do give it to some clients depending on their skin condition., but I have no desire to 'manufacture' it in any way, this cream seems to be wonderful for those with excema, psoriasis type conditions. 

And yes, many men do exfoliate their skin, cleanse properly, and protect it, i have taught many how to make a honey/salt scrub and how to administer it, I was taught this bathing method by a ( lady) Buddest monk, not only to cleanse the body but the energy field... I learned this over 30 years ago... I do this ritual once a month at least... it is most relaxing and powerful!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sorry, I didn't miss it, just got distracted and had to go off to help someone....
> 
> I am a reflexologist and do reconnective therapy, I also work a lot with creams, aromas, etc and make my own cream, I do give it to some clients depending on their skin condition., but I have no desire to 'manufacture' it in any way, this cream seems to be wonderful for those with excema, psoriasis type conditions.
> 
> And yes, many men do exfoliate their skin, cleanse properly, and protect it, i have taught many how to make a honey/salt scrub and how to administer it, I was taught this bathing method by a ( lady) Buddest monk, not only to cleanse the body but the energy field... I learned this over 30 years ago... I do this ritual once a month at least... it is most relaxing and powerful!


Leslie, I have been looking for a good reflexologist here in St.John's. I saw one about 25 years ago for my feet and it worked wonders for me. 

As for that honey/salt "scrub", that sounds very interesting, especially the part about clensing the "energy field".


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Sorry, I didn't miss it, just got distracted and had to go off to help someone....
> 
> I am a reflexologist and do reconnective therapy, I also work a lot with creams, aromas, etc and make my own cream, I do give it to some clients depending on their skin condition., but I have no desire to 'manufacture' it in any way, this cream seems to be wonderful for those with excema, psoriasis type conditions.
> 
> And yes, many men do exfoliate their skin, cleanse properly, and protect it, i have taught many how to make a honey/salt scrub and how to administer it, I was taught this bathing method by a ( lady) Buddest monk, not only to cleanse the body but the energy field... I learned this over 30 years ago... I do this ritual once a month at least... it is most relaxing and powerful!


Oh, this I want to know more about.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> I hope that all is well and happy in the Shang today.


All well, but a bit quiet.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> It comes and goes in waves. Sometimes I get drowned.


Garett, whenever you feel this way, just call out and someone will throw you a lifeline. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> All well, but a bit quiet.


True ........... but quiet is good sometimes. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> It comes and goes in waves. Sometimes I get drowned.


I'm the same way, some days there are just so many unnecessary posts it gets hard to follow.

If everyone did what Kim and I do and reply to all posters in a single post, we wouldn't have this mess to wade through.


----------



## Sonal

Ah well if I've missed too much, I just read the first page or two and leave it at that. If I missed something, I missed something.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> If everyone did what Kim and I do and reply to all posters in a single post, we wouldn't have this mess to wade through.


.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I'm the same way, some days there are just so many unnecessary posts it gets hard to follow.
> 
> If everyone did what Kim and I do and reply to all posters in a single post, we wouldn't have this mess to wade through.


I would like to learn how this is done, I tried it a few times, but there is something I am missing for sure.... can you explain it please? and thank you.


----------



## MLeh

There is a small quotation mark with a + under each post. When you hover over it you should see "Multi-Quote This Message" Click on each post you wish to reply to, (they will turn red as they are selected) and then click on "Post Reply". 

To unselect a post, just click on the quotation mark + again.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Good night me friends.


Goodnight Caman - may the only dish in your dreams be your lovely wife...



macdoodle said:


> I would like to learn how this is done, I tried it a few times, but there is something I am missing for sure.... can you explain it please? and thank you.


Hi Leslie - It's simple in theory but can be a little tricky in practice...
The multi-quote button is the middle one in the bottom RH corner of every post. 

As you scroll through all the posts that you haven't read and find one that you want to respond to, click the multi-quote button on such post and keep going until you have read them all and selected the ones that you wish to address.
Then click the Post Reply button and the system will place them all in the reply window.

The tricky part is making sure to type your response to each _between_ each end quote and the next selection's beginning quote. It's easy to make the mistake of typing your response accidentally within a quote. 

Using "Preview Post before" submitting it will give you a chance to see how it looks, and correct any errors before you submit it.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Goodnight Caman - may the only dish in your dreams be your lovely wife...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Leslie - It's simple in theory but can be a little tricky in practice...
> The multi-quote button is the middle one in the bottom RH corner of every post.
> 
> As you scroll through all the posts that you haven't read and find one that you want to respond to, click the multi-quote button on such post and keep going until you have read them all and selected the ones that you wish to address.
> Then click the Post Reply button and the system will place them all in the reply window.
> 
> The tricky part is making sure to type your response to each _between_ each end quote and the next selection's beginning quote. It's easy to make the mistake of typing your response accidentally within a quote.
> 
> Using "Preview Post before" submitting it will give you a chance to see how it looks, and correct any errors before you submit it.


Thank you both for this information, it will make it easier once I master it, sometimes I cannot get to the 'puter often, and I am pages behind, then cannot find what I wanted to reply too...
bless you both for your help... tomorrow I will give it a go, I am off to some unfinished work right now....


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> I would like to learn how this is done, I tried it a few times, but there is something I am missing for sure.... can you explain it please? and thank you.


Hmm, Elaine beat me to it, but as you can see it is easy and makes for far less congestion.



MLeh said:


> There is a small quotation mark with a + under each post. When you hover over it you should see "Multi-Quote This Message" Click on each post you wish to reply to, (they will turn red as they are selected) and then click on "Post Reply".
> 
> To unselect a post, just click on the quotation mark + again.


Thanks Elaine. you saved me doing it. 



KC4 said:


> Goodnight Caman - may the only dish in your dreams be your lovely wife...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Leslie - It's simple in theory but can be a little tricky in practice...
> The multi-quote button is the middle one in the bottom RH corner of every post.
> 
> As you scroll through all the posts that you haven't read and find one that you want to respond to, click the multi-quote button on such post and keep going until you have read them all and selected the ones that you wish to address.
> Then click the Post Reply button and the system will place them all in the reply window.
> 
> The tricky part is making sure to type your response to each _between_ each end quote and the next selection's beginning quote. It's easy to make the mistake of typing your response accidentally within a quote.
> 
> Using "Preview Post before" submitting it will give you a chance to see how it looks, and correct any errors before you submit it.


Kim knows how!



macdoodle said:


> Thank you both for this information, it will make it easier once I master it, sometimes I cannot get to the 'puter often, and I am pages behind, then cannot find what I wanted to reply too...
> bless you both for your help... tomorrow I will give it a go, I am off to some unfinished work right now....


And you too can learn. there is zero need to post four times to answer four questions. See how easy it is?

Now, can we all learn to do this and cut the Shang page counts down by at least half?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here as we approach midnight here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, have a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, have a good one.


You too, brother Don. Paix, mon frere.

Really signing off now. Paix.


----------



## KC4

You guys really crack me up.....
Thanks!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some Sunday Brunch. Will need something warm and filling before I tackle going out with the snowblower. The hot tea and coffee shall be freshly brewed throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all.

How are you this morning.
2:20 pm and just -6 here.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, Camán and those who follow. A leisurely Sunday here and having just finished today's upload to SAP, I will leave tomorrow until this afternoon. Thanks for brekkie Marc.


----------



## JerusalemJim

Morining Samuel Clemens /Dr G, friend and Maz and Sinc and all
I am stil waking up - there is coffee on my keyboerad
j nice n cold here - b no snow jobs 
the dog is still in bed and the boss
earthquake in kinkyfornia


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and Jim.

......................
DayBook.

_In the world of existence there is no more powerful 
magnet then the magnet of love._
Abdul'-Bahá

_O My Servant!
Ye are the trees of My garden; ye must give forth
goodly and wondros fruits, that ye yourselves and
others may profit therefrom._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## JerusalemJim

o0000hh 
where are my sunglasses 
hi friend
I was just thinking of doing some pruning today


Jesus said to Nicodemus, “Ye must be born again.”




friend said:


> Good morning Don and Jim.
> 
> ......................
> DayBook.
> 
> _In the world of existence there is no more powerful
> magnet then the magnet of love._
> Abdul'-Bahá
> 
> _O My Servant!
> Ye are the trees of My garden; ye must give forth
> goodly and wondros fruits, that ye yourselves and
> others may profit therefrom._
> Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## JerusalemJim

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good night Caman and those far east of lotus land.


say maz, why do you have a bunch of ads on your posy - is it coincidense or does google ang macpa you
jusy curious
typing 1 hand 
jim



mmmmm
i guess evrybdy went out to do chores 
catch y later
j


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning to all, it is nice to see you up and about....

Thanks for breakfast, I had some raisin toast so will down it with a cuppa thanks.... 

Anyone know if there is a pressure sensitive setting for the keyboard? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> Huh?


Translation:

MCB, why do you have a bunch of ad links in your signature?

Do Google and Mac pay you?

Just curious.


----------



## Sonal

Jim, I think you are mistaking the Google ads that come below the first post as part of someone's post.

In any case, good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Jim, I think you are mistaking the Google ads that come below the first post as part of someone's post.
> 
> In any case, good morning everyone.


Ah yes Sonal, since I no longer see those Google ads, I had forgotten all about them. Good point and more likely the reason for the questions.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Ah yes Sonal, since I no longer see those Google ads, I had forgotten all about them. Good point and more likely the reason for the questions.


I'm not just a pretty face....


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> I'm not just a pretty face....


Well, you do have that advantage too Sonal.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Ah yes Sonal, since I no longer see those Google ads, I had forgotten all about them. Good point and more likely the reason for the questions.


I instaled AdBlock a long time ago,
so i see hardly ever any ad's anywhere. 


Sonal said:


> I'm not just a pretty face....



Good morning handsome.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> I'm not just a pretty face....


Good morning all: Actually Sonal you are more than a pretty face! How did the show go? It was yesterday wasn't it. And did it meet your expectations?

I saw Les Mis and I could have walked right back in and watched it again! Was Fiddler that way for you?????


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Actually Sonal you are more than a pretty face! How did the show go? It was yesterday wasn't it. And did it meet your expectations?
> 
> I saw Les Mis and I could have walked right back in and watched it again! Was Fiddler that way for you?????


Fiddler was fantastic. A really wonderful show. I'm not sure it was quite up to Les Mis (I cried both times I saw Les Mis, but not in Fiddler) but it was very, very close. Definitely one of the better shows I've seen, and I'd absolutely see it again.

Today is its last day in Toronto, so I'm glad I caught it before it left town.


----------



## Rps

You know Sonal, the live theatre is something I will probably miss about Toronto when I move to Windsor. And it's not just the "A" level shows ... there is a considerable strata of theatre in Toronto that is well worth watching. Haven't found it in Windsor yet, but I'm sure Detroit will have something other than the "HEE HAW" road show.


----------



## SINC

It's nice to see that some of you enjoy those types of productions. I saw my last musical while in high school and only because it was during school hours and was mandatory attendance. 

I've never willingly been to one since as I do not enjoy them, nor live theatre or even dinner theatre. I once accepted an invitation to a dinner theatre in Edmonton some 15 years back with a group of co-workers. It featured some well known, but washed up older actors who had been in successful major TV series and I suffered through it by escaping to the lounge next door on the premise of using the bathroom when the lights dimmed and returning for the final curtain call.


----------



## Rps

That's the thing with entertainment isn't it Don .... so many choices. But I have to tell you, when you are dropping $16 bucks for a movie, a $20 matinee ticket doesn't look to bad. Grade A is not Stage West, but some of those shows are worth watching, it is interesting to see a seasoned pro do their craft. It took me a while to get into musicals, and I must tell you a movie version of a musical drives me crazy .... what a waste of time, I haven't found a good one to watch since Sound of Music. But live, that is a different story. What I haven't been able to watch is a straight comedy or drama, Stratford and Niagara on the Lake notwithstanding.


----------



## JerusalemJim

Sonal said:


> Jim, I think you are mistaking the Google ads that come below the first post as part of someone's post.
> 
> In any case, good morning everyone.


 You are right
sorry bout that
j


----------



## MLeh

At the Mayfield, Don?

My husband is also a graduate of the 'old guy curmudgeon school' and doesn't like musicals either - doesn't even like to watch them on TV - so I have to find friends who are willing to go.

Last musicals I've been to were my daughter's high school productions. A good time was had by all (including my husband, who may be a curmudgeon, but is also a good father).

Some day I'm going to spend a week in London (UK) and do the waiting in line for cheap tickets the morning of the show.


----------



## JerusalemJim

friend said:


> I instaled AdBlock a long time ago,
> so i see hardly ever any ad's anywhere.
> 
> 
> Good morning handsome.


 got adblock but still seeing them
aha rt clicked and blocked 
jhttp://www.ehmac.ca/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> You know Sonal, the live theatre is something I will probably miss about Toronto when I move to Windsor. And it's not just the "A" level shows ... there is a considerable strata of theatre in Toronto that is well worth watching. Haven't found it in Windsor yet, but I'm sure Detroit will have something other than the "HEE HAW" road show.


Yeah, and in fact, a lot of the little theatre is fantastic with the added benefit of much cheaper tickets. Still, sometimes that can be hit and miss. I've been a subscriber at the Soulpepper theatre for a couple of years, though, which has usually been excellent.

I was lucky enough to see a show at the Fringe Festival last year that was actually picked up by Mirvish and is now playing on a much bigger stage. I'm really thrilled for the actors in this, because (despite the crazy title) it is actually a wonderful show and it's nice to see the little guy make it big. It's called My Mother's Lesbian Jewish Wiccan Wedding: The Musical. (It's a true story of the writer/main character.)


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> My husband is also a graduate of the 'old guy curmudgeon school' and doesn't like musicals either - doesn't even like to watch them on TV - so I have to find friends who are willing to go.


Ah, see, I just go alone rather than miss the show.

I do have friends who are willing to go but can't afford it or are too busy, so it's nice to share in something when I can. But I'd rather see something than miss it because I couldn't find someone to see it with.

Plus, when you are looking for just 1 ticket, you sometimes land better seats.


----------



## Rps

HI Sonal, that sounds interesting ..... if David picked it up it must be good .... he hasn't had too many flops in his career.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Plus, when you are looking for just 1 ticket, you sometimes land better seats.


We actually had a spin on this when we went to see Les Mis. My daughter, wife and I went ... we couldn't find 3 in a row, but they had 2 in the rafters [ which is where the leg room is ] and one in a balcony box on the stage. My wife and daughter took the rafters and I took the balcony.... They had plenty of room and I could see how the staging actually worked during the show [ which is also an interest of mine ] at intermission I offered a "switch" but each of us liked the seats we had so, we stayed put. The seats were around $18 each .... very nice indeed.


----------



## MLeh

Sonal said:


> Ah, see, I just go alone rather than miss the show.
> 
> I do have friends who are willing to go but can't afford it or are too busy, so it's nice to share in something when I can. But I'd rather see something than miss it because I couldn't find someone to see it with.
> 
> Plus, when you are looking for just 1 ticket, you sometimes land better seats.


This is true. I travel a lot, so I have in the past gone to sporting events by myself - got a great seat on the 55 about 8 rows up for a football game in Calgary one year, and have also gone to hockey games when out of town. (One memorable time in Anaheim I got tickets on the centre red line from a scalper for about 50% of the face value. Had to start walking away to get those ones ...) 

I guess I just got spoiled for theatre stuff when my daughter was at home as she was always willing to go to the shows with me. (Our first foray was when she was about 4 and we went into Vancouver to see the Vancouver Symphony. No way to go into Vancouver for that particular show without having to stay overnight due to the ferry schedule, so we stayed at the Hotel Vancouver that night. Dress circle seats too. Explains her champagne tastes now.) Now she's off at University I've fallen out of the habit. Too much travel and too many lonely hotel rooms as it is.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> At the Mayfield, Don?
> 
> My husband is also a graduate of the 'old guy curmudgeon school' and doesn't like musicals either - doesn't even like to watch them on TV - so I have to find friends who are willing to go.


Yep, 'twas so Elaine, but I will give them credit, the food was great.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> HI Sonal, that sounds interesting ..... if David picked it up it must be good .... he hasn't had too many flops in his career.


Lord of the Rings was a notable one... I didn't see it, though am still somewhat curious.

But yes, MMLWW was terrific. Very heartwarming. The person who wrote it (David Hein) is a singer/songwriter I saw once at some low-budget event and I kind of liked his style, and he stars in it, plays all the music, etc. His wife is in it as well, though they had actors for all the other parts. 

It's much less controversial than the title might imply. 

I've been telling everyone I know to see it since I found out it was being picked up by a mainstream company.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just spent the last 3 1/2 hours clearing out my driveway, the driveway of the two single moms who live across the street, and the driveway of an elderly couple who live around the corner. I was driving my son home from his girlfriend's home when we passed the two struggling to clear the driveway. When we got home, my son grabbed a couple of shovels and I got the snowblower up and running again and we went around the corner to do their driveway. We really surprised them since they had given up after doing about two feet of their front door. We had it done in 20 minutes. We were invited in for some tea, which my son declined, but I accepted. They are a fine elderly couple and I was amazed at how old they were since they did not look their age. I gave them my phone number to call if ever they needed help with clearing out their driveway. I even got a kiss on the cheek from the wife. Made my day. 

So, how is everyone this afternoon?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Fiddler was fantastic. A really wonderful show. I'm not sure it was quite up to Les Mis (I cried both times I saw Les Mis, but not in Fiddler) but it was very, very close."

Sonal, I still get a lump in my throat when I see the final scene of Fiddler, when Tevye says "And God be with you", then the whole village marches off out of their homes towards the unknown. My grandparents were the age of Fyedka and Chava﻿ when the Czar's edict forced all Jews out of Russia.

YouTube - Fiddler on the roof part 18

Shalom, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon Marc, this reminds me of the story of the cub reporter for the local newspaper. He had been given the task of doing a story on twin sisters[ who lived together] and were celebrating their 98th birthday. One had problems seeing and the other hearing. He conducted the interview, with much repeats and clarifications and was setting up for the story's picture shot. He had them sit on a small sofa and found that he had to move them in this pose and that pose until he got the shot he wanted. Finally set set he mentioned that he just had to focus, to which the one sister asked: "what did he say?" and the one sister clarified that" he wants to focus".

"WHAT BOTH OF US????" the other replied.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon Marc, this reminds me of the story of the cub reporter for the local newspaper. He had been given the task of doing a story on twin sisters[ who lived together] and were celebrating their 98th birthday. One had problems seeing and the other hearing. He conducted the interview, with much repeats and clarifications and was setting up for the story's picture shot. He had them sit on a small sofa and found that he had to move them in this pose and that pose until he got the shot he wanted. Finally set set he mentioned that he just had to focus, to which the one sister asked: "what did he say?" and the one sister clarified that" he wants to focus".
> 
> "WHAT BOTH OF US????" the other replied.


I heard this story in a different context, Rp. beejacon

Hiow are you today?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Just spent the last 3 1/2 hours clearing out my driveway, the driveway of the two single moms who live across the street, and the driveway of an elderly couple who live around the corner. I was driving my son home from his girlfriend's home when we passed the two struggling to clear the driveway. When we got home, my son grabbed a couple of shovels and I got the snowblower up and running again and we went around the corner to do their driveway. We really surprised them since they had given up after doing about two feet of their front door. We had it done in 20 minutes. We were invited in for some tea, which my son declined, but I accepted. They are a fine elderly couple and I was amazed at how old they were since they did not look their age. I gave them my phone number to call if ever they needed help with clearing out their driveway. I even got a kiss on the cheek from the wife. Made my day.
> 
> So, how is everyone this afternoon?


Good man. Well done.
That's the spirit.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc I am fine. Just packing up to head off to Windsor for a few days.


----------



## SINC

One good reporter story deserves another Rp.

A cub reporter was assigned to do a story on an elderly British vet about his days in India.

As the old gent told tale after tale, then recited the story, of an eventful day concerning a Tiger.

"The Tiger jumped out of the jungle right in front of me with a ferocious GRRRRRRRRRR!," he said. "I soiled myself".

"Just as the Tiger jumped?", asked the reporter.

"No", said the old gent, "just now when I went GRRRRRRRRRR!"


----------



## Rps

Well .... certainly wasn't your typical anal retentive Brit now wasn't he. Reminds me of the two British old soldiers in the men's club. They began talking about their life experiences and eventually got around to sex.

"Well", sez the first, "When was the last time you had your way .... you know.... with a woman". 
The second tells him it was about 4 years ago. He was in a hotel and the maid came in, he was feeling a bit randy and she didn't seem to mind and one thing lead to another .... and you?"

The first sez: " 1940 old boy", to which the other states: " that that seems like a beastly long time"
"I don"t know" states the first: "It's only 21:00 now....."


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> "Fiddler was fantastic. A really wonderful show. I'm not sure it was quite up to Les Mis (I cried both times I saw Les Mis, but not in Fiddler) but it was very, very close."
> 
> Sonal, I still get a lump in my throat when I see the final scene of Fiddler, when Tevye says "And God be with you", then the whole village marches off out of their homes towards the unknown. My grandparents were the age of Fyedka and Chava﻿ when the Czar's edict forced all Jews out of Russia.
> 
> YouTube - Fiddler on the roof part 18
> 
> Shalom, mon amie.


Yes, the tears were pricking up at the end, but they didn't quite overflow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Caman. 

Bon voyage, Rp.

"Yes, the tears were pricking up at the end, but they didn't quite overflow. " I know the feeling, Sonal. So, how are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> "Yes, the tears were pricking up at the end, but they didn't quite overflow. " I know the feeling, Sonal. So, how are you today?


All things considered, I'm all right.

The personal issue I've been dealing with is that I've broken up with my boyfriend of 2 years. Wasn't sure if this was something that could at least be put on a friendly note after a little time, but evidently not.

I'm actually catching up on some work right now, but I am going to a friend's later for some chocolate cake, as chocolate is the pancea for all woes.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear that Sonal, but it was the first thing that came to my mind when you first mentioned a "problem".

Here's to a brighter future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> All things considered, I'm all right.
> 
> The personal issue I've been dealing with is that I've broken up with my boyfriend of 2 years. Wasn't sure if this was something that could at least be put on a friendly note after a little time, but evidently not.
> 
> I'm actually catching up on some work right now, but I am going to a friend's later for some chocolate cake, as chocolate is the pancea for all woes.


Sonal, I am glad you are dealing with this situation in a positive manner. Such a situation is never easy, and while chocolate may help, I think that you sense of self and inner strength will be of greater help to you. You are a fine person, and you make the lives of us here in The Shang richer by your presence. Bonne chance, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

A student just sent this to me, wanting to know if I knew all of the references. I told her yes, since I lived through most of them and was a lover of history. 

We Didn't Start The Fire


----------



## KC4

Hey Shang Gang,

Late check in today - lots going on.

Sorry to hear the news Sonal, ending relationships is always tough. Hang in there and keep positive...meanwhile, let's all go for a drive, OK? I'll bring the spoons.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> All things considered, I'm all right.
> 
> The personal issue I've been dealing with is that I've broken up with my boyfriend of 2 years. Wasn't sure if this was something that could at least be put on a friendly note after a little time, but evidently not.
> 
> I'm actually catching up on some work right now, but I am going to a friend's later for some chocolate cake, as chocolate is the pancea for all woes.


I'm sorry to hear that. 
Not a pleasant situation.
Chocolate cake could be some comfort though.
Pamper yourself and do something that you enjoy to do.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A student just sent this to me, wanting to know if I knew all of the references. I told her yes, since I lived through most of them and was a lover of history.
> 
> We Didn't Start The Fire


Thanks Marc, that was a good clip; I am a Billy Joel fan. i knew most, if not all of the references. 

I chuckled at the "don't sue me" plea at the front. 

That's awesome that you and your son have been out shoveling neighbor's walks. You may be sore tomorrow though....hope not.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc, that was a good clip; I am a Billy Joel fan. i knew most, if not all of the references.
> 
> I chuckled at the "don't sue me" plea at the front.
> 
> That's awesome that you and your son have been out shoveling neighbor's walks. You may be sore tomorrow though....hope not.


Yes, Kim, as a history buff, I prided myself on knowing all of the references.

I am sore now, but it is a good feeling. Did my good deed for the day.


----------



## friend

Nite all.
Have a good afternoon over there.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.
> Have a good afternoon over there.


Good night, Caman. It is 845PM here, so I shall wish you a good sleep and I shall speak with you tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## JerusalemJim

Dr.G. said:


> "Fiddler was fantastic. A really wonderful show. I'm not sure it was quite up to Les Mis (I cried both times I saw Les Mis, but not in Fiddler) but it was very, very close."
> 
> Sonal, I still get a lump in my throat when I see the final scene of Fiddler, when Tevye says "And God be with you", then the whole village marches off out of their homes towards the unknown. My grandparents were the age of Fyedka and Chava﻿ when the Czar's edict forced all Jews out of Russia.
> 
> YouTube - Fiddler on the roof part 18
> 
> Shalom, mon amie.


 Hi G
n It is a touching story with deep history and a warning to the world- have you seen Schindler's list and the Piano Player?
Just finished reading a book on the lost hero Raoul Wallenberg.
We are off to beautiful Israel in March to refresh
shalom
JJ

Messianic


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all,
Hope you all had a great day. I sure am enjoying this wonderful weather.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Evening Guy. Glad to hear you are liking the warm days, but are they, not so good for business? beejacon

I thought the more it snowed the better business was for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Jim, I have seen both seen Schindler's list and the Piano Player, and know of the heroism of Raoul Wallenberg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Good evening all,
> Hope you all had a great day. I sure am enjoying this wonderful weather.


Evening, Guy. How are you today? Glad to see you back on a more regular basis here in The Shang. You are an important member of our family.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks Marc, 
Doing great. Sometimes I find myself with not a whole lot to say, so I just kind of hang out. Other times I just do not know anything about the topic at hand.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Yes Don that is right. But if truth be known I am getting tired of relocating that white stuff. At least the bigger snow falls. The light stuff I just use a back pack blower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Thanks Marc,
> Doing great. Sometimes I find myself with not a whole lot to say, so I just kind of hang out. Other times I just do not know anything about the topic at hand.


Good to hear that you are well, Guy. I have requested a friendship with you in the Befriend section, along with ehMax. He has not accepted nor have you. 

Still, stay healthy this winter. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sitting Bull

What is this Marc?, What do I do with it? Will I make more money and speed up my retirement?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> What is this Marc?, What do I do with it? Will I make more money and speed up my retirement?


Click on your name and it takes you to your own spot here in ehMacLand. There you see your friends, and people who have visited this spot. I have tried to befriend those here in The Shang, and a few in ehMacLand. So far, just you and ehMax have not replied.

Sadly, it will not help out with your retirement. You might have to do as I am doing and continue working until all my debts are paid off. Luckily, there is no forced retirement due to age here at Memorial. Still, I have been working and going to university for the past 44 years, and I see the possible end in sight in the next 4-5 years. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just checked my friends list ............. thank you, Guy. You are a gentleman and a true friend. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Good night Marc.


I guess Guy is trying to tell me something. Maybe I should take his sage advice. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Marc, I clicked on accept.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, this week you shall have some good news to share with all of us here in The Shang. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Hey Shang Gang,
> 
> Late check in today - lots going on.
> 
> Sorry to hear the news Sonal, ending relationships is always tough. Hang in there and keep positive...meanwhile, let's all go for a drive, OK? I'll bring the spoons.


Wonderful idea! I will have pralines and cream thanks! Sonal, I am so sorry to hear of this, it is hard, even when you know it is the right thing to do.... 



friend said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> Not a pleasant situation.
> Chocolate cake could be some comfort though.
> Pamper yourself and do something that you enjoy to do.


Hi Caman, I know the others will enjoy the chocolate cake, and the waffley one on the bottom looks mighty tempting, may I bring along an apple cake, home made? 
Chocolate is not my best friend.... but you dig right in Sonal!! I am sure some chocolate ice cream will help tons!! 

Awhile back you sent a lovely chant, I have a different version and love the melody very much, not sure if you have heard it, so enclose it here .

YouTube - ROBERT GASS - OM NAMAH SHIVAYA


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sitting Bull

The only comfort I can offer is that I as well can help out with the cake


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night everybody.


----------



## KC4

Good Night Guy..
and Caman and Marc...
and the rest of the Shang Gang as they eventually retire for the evening.


----------



## JerusalemJim

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Jim, I have seen both seen Schindler's list and the Piano Player, and know of the heroism of Raoul Wallenberg.


Cool.
but touchy topic eh


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight all, east and west, north and south.... Sleep well!


----------



## JerusalemJim

macdoodle said:


> Goodnight all, east and west, north and south.... Sleep well!


\ g nite g nite 
I am going to stay up till prob 10 or so
although the dog is sacking it out till her pre bed treat time
been a nice day thank the Lord!
shalom
j


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

Time to get cracking.
-12 and of to the studio I go.
Have a brillant day.

.........................
Daybook.

Sharaf 12
January 11

_O Son of Spirit!
I created thee rich, why dost thou bring thyself down in poverty? 
Noble I made thee, wherewith dost thou abase thyself? 
Out of the essence of knowledge I gave thee being, 
why seekest thou enlightenment from anyone beside Me? 
Out of the clay of love I molded thee, 
how dost thou bus thyself with another? 
Turn thy sight unto thyself, that thou mayest find Me standing 
within thee, mighty, powerful and self-subsisting._
Bahá'u'lláh

_But now, oh Lord, thou art our father,; 
we are the clay, and thou our potter; 
and we all are the work of thy hand._
Isaiah 64:8


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Wonderful idea! I will have pralines and cream thanks! Sonal, I am so sorry to hear of this, it is hard, even when you know it is the right thing to do....
> 
> Hi Caman, I know the others will enjoy the chocolate cake, and the waffley one on the bottom looks mighty tempting, may I bring along an apple cake, home made?
> Chocolate is not my best friend.... but you dig right in Sonal!! I am sure some chocolate ice cream will help tons!!


Good idea.
I will bring the guitar and sing the latest song we worked on: I tell my ma.
The last lines goes "She's as nice as apple pie".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Caman and Garett, and all to follow. I shall make a hot breakfast for us all and then brew some fresh tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's, but it's -6C with a windchill of -19C. That is VERY cold for us at any time of the year. Doxies did not want to stay out back and play in the fresh snow.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Awhile back you sent a lovely chant, I have a different version and love the melody very much, not sure if you have heard it, so enclose it here .
> 
> YouTube - ROBERT GASS - OM NAMAH SHIVAYA


Beautiful prayer. 
Reminded me of this:




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and Garett.
All well I hope.

I'm in the studio trying to make the music swing.
It's more work behind recording then most listener know.
Before I started to record i thought it would be much easier
and that i would just walk in the booth and sing once or twice
and that would be it.
Not so, not so at all. 
I find that it's easier to get it right on the theatre stage 
then in the recording booth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with becoming the new "king of swing". Paix, mon ami.

How are you and the children this morning?


----------



## friend

Hi Marc.

The kids are grand, I'm a bit tired, thanks.
They are all in school and playschool.
A little bit difficult for them to settle in last night,
but in the end sleep conquered them all. 

I'll try to post some music, but I'm not sure
where to post, without it being downloadable.
The songs are not finished and I don't want them to go walkabouts
and come back and bite my musical behind later. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Camen, that is a problem. Why not send the music via PM to folks here in The Shang who you trust?


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. How is everyone this fine spring morning? Well, it feels like spring here as we lucked out and got a warming trend for a few days, a nice break from old man winter.


SAP is up for the day and I'm off to comp tomorrow's edition.

My old pal Al Popil is back with his latest picture, so if you do nothing else today, DO NOT MISS his shot on SAP today of an owl in a local park. The camouflage of the owl's winter coat of feathers in uncanny.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Don, Marc, Camen et all.

I'm heading over to SAP now Don......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That owl had such good camouflage that I had to look twice to see it in the tree. I liked the pics at the end of the children and the animals. Cute.

Send some Spring this way. It is sunny but very cold, at least by St.John's standards.

Morning, Warren. How are you today?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. That owl had such good camouflage that I had to look twice to see it in the tree. I liked the pics at the end of the children and the animals. Cute.
> 
> Send some Spring this way. It is sunny but very cold, at least by St.John's standards.


Ditto.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc.

I am well today, a little cold this morning, but it is winter after all.

I started a project yesterday painting the boys room in a Disney theme. My wife had the idea of painting the walls one colour and then decorating with linens pictures, shelves etc. I'm taking it one step further by painting bold, bright designs on the wall. I'll post pictures when it is done.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the breakfast Marc...glad to hear you are having some nice Spring weather there. Hopefully that will give you a break from the snow. 

HI Don - off to check out SAP soon - I love Al Popeil's photography.

Good luck in the studio Caman - hope it clicks today. 

Warren - Good idea about the bright designs on the wall... Make sure you visualise where the furniture will go before you plan your design. It would be a shame to block the best part of the design with a nowhere-else-to-put-it bookshelf or something. As a teen/young adult I used to paint murals on walls and windows to make a few bucks. Don't forget to take "before" as well as after pics! I'm looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Camen, that is a problem. Why not send the music via PM to folks here in The Shang who you trust?


I remembered that I do have a MySpace account, 
so I will upload the songs when I come home and have access 
to a faster internet. 

Good morning Kim, Don and Warren.
All well I hope.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> HI Don - off to check out SAP soon - I love Al Popeil's photography.


Morning Kim, there is no "e" in Al's name, it is just Popil. He's not related to Ron Popeil of "Pocket Fisherman" fame. 

Breaking News: The "+" sign you were wondering about simply designates that the person who has one, is on your "friend or buddy" list.

You're welcome!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> I am well today, a little cold this morning, but it is winter after all.
> 
> I started a project yesterday painting the boys room in a Disney theme. My wife had the idea of painting the walls one colour and then decorating with linens pictures, shelves etc. I'm taking it one step further by painting bold, bright designs on the wall. I'll post pictures when it is done.


A fine project, Warren. Do it when they can appreciate it.


----------



## JerusalemJim

slept in 
full day yesterday visiting friends
g mrning all


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Thanks again for all your support yesterday.

I do still have 1/4 of a chocolate cake left, but I am not sharing. Get your own.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Thanks again for all your support yesterday.
> 
> I do still have 1/4 of a chocolate cake left, but I am not sharing. Get your own.


Morning, Sonal. I don't like chocolate cake, so support and friendship is all I shall share with you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> I do still have 1/4 of a chocolate cake left, but I am not sharing. Get your own.


Well, that's it then, I am gonna resort to Kim's Mom's chocolate cake today. So there.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Warren - Good idea about the bright designs on the wall... Make sure you visualise where the furniture will go before you plan your design. It would be a shame to block the best part of the design with a nowhere-else-to-put-it bookshelf or something. As a teen/young adult I used to paint murals on walls and windows to make a few bucks. Don't forget to take "before" as well as after pics! I'm looking forward to seeing them.


Done, done and done.

I have been visualizing for the past week. The furniture will stay put and the design shouldn't interfere with the shelves in any way as they are going to appear from the ceiling line. Shouldn't (fingers crossed) be a problem.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Thanks again for all your support yesterday.
> 
> I do still have 1/4 of a chocolate cake left, but I am not sharing. Get your own.


And here I thought we were friends Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, you may have my piece, since I don't like chocolate cake ................. and Sonal might be willing to trade her piece of cake for a doxie puppy. We shall see.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> Taking someones source of chocolate after a breakup could be a high risk activity.


Oooh. Never thought of that. thanks for the warning Garrett.

Sonal, I recede my previous comment.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## kezia

Hi everyone! I don't think I've posted in here before. I just thought I'd ask you people a question.

I'm starting a new job this week (just graduated with a B. in Business Admin). The pay isn't amazing, but it seems like a good start. That being said, I need a car to get me around. I know there are many options...buying a junker for $2k, financing a nicer car for $8k-$12k, doing a lease-busters thing. Do any of you have tips/suggestions for buying a first car? I'm a 23-year old male, so I have to be careful with insurance, despite being accident- and ticket-free.

A family friend is strongly suggesting getting a Golf/Jetta TDI because of their lasting durability and fuel efficiency. My dad is pushing me to get an '07 or '08 domestic, such as the Chevy Cobalt.

Thanks everyone  I hope to be hanging around here a little more often.
-Steve


----------



## MaxPower

I just switched from Rogers Cable to Bell ExpressVU with HD and I am not one bit sorry for the switch. Even in SD the colours are more vivid and bright, but the real difference comes in HD. We didn't get the HD package, but we do get some HD channels and WOW. Can't wait to see the Daytona 500 in HD!!

The boys and I are watching National Geographic HD - a show on some archeologists searching for evidence of Noah's ark. Stunning!!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

kezia said:


> Hi everyone! I don't think I've posted in here before. I just thought I'd ask you people a question.
> 
> I'm starting a new job this week (just graduated with a B. in Business Admin). The pay isn't amazing, but it seems like a good start. That being said, I need a car to get me around. I know there are many options...buying a junker for $2k, financing a nicer car for $8k-$12k, doing a lease-busters thing. Do any of you have tips/suggestions for buying a first car? I'm a 23-year old male, so I have to be careful with insurance, despite being accident- and ticket-free.
> 
> A family friend is strongly suggesting getting a Golf/Jetta TDI because of their lasting durability and fuel efficiency. My dad is pushing me to get an '07 or '08 domestic, such as the Chevy Cobalt.
> 
> Thanks everyone  I hope to be hanging around here a little more often.
> -Steve



Afternoon, Steve. My name is Marc, owner of the Cafe Chez Marc ......... no one owns the Shangri-la Clubhouse, however. Glad to see you here.

I currently have two Toyota's and we buy them for their long life and few needs re repairs.

Cool looking bulldog avatar. We raise standard wirehaired dachshunds (aka, doxies).

Welcome to The Shang.


----------



## JerusalemJim

MazterCBlazter said:


> Our Arnold, whose arms are heavy,
> Vascular be thy veins
> Nine sets of lunges, ten reps be done,
> To add girth as it is to strengthen.
> Give us this day our daily protein, and forgive us our fats,
> As we forgive those who eat fat too.
> And lead us not into overtraining, nor deliver us pizzas,
> For thou art the king of the dumbell, the power clean, and the steroids forever,
> Amen.


 
How quickly the dead flesh overcomes the spirit

<< 1 Timothy 4:8 >>
New American Standard Bible (©1995)
for bodily discipline is only of little profit, but godliness is profitable for all things, since it holds promise for the present life and also for the life to come.
jj


----------



## JerusalemJim

kezia said:


> Hi everyone! I don't think I've posted in here before. I just thought I'd ask you people a question.
> 
> I'm starting a new job this week (just graduated with a B. in Business Admin). The pay isn't amazing, but it seems like a good start. That being said, I need a car to get me around. I know there are many options...buying a junker for $2k, financing a nicer car for $8k-$12k, doing a lease-busters thing. Do any of you have tips/suggestions for buying a first car? I'm a 23-year old male, so I have to be careful with insurance, despite being accident- and ticket-free.
> 
> A family friend is strongly suggesting getting a Golf/Jetta TDI because of their lasting durability and fuel efficiency. My dad is pushing me to get an '07 or '08 domestic, such as the Chevy Cobalt.
> 
> Thanks everyone  I hope to be hanging around here a little more often.
> -Steve


2000 bucks can get you into not a bad machine really- and you can learn a bit of mechanics to boot
One of the best cars I ever had I got for 65 bucks 
driven a lot of so callled junkers and they all served


----------



## Sonal

Hi Steve, and welcome. You might get more responses by posting outside of the Shang, since not everyone reads this thread.

At 23, you might be better off driving a junker for a couple of years until you turn 25 and your insurance goes down. In any case, I've always had good luck with Nissan cars--they've always been very reliable for me, and have withstood a fair bit of abuse.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all 
and welcome to Steve.
Hope you all are set up for a great day. I will do my part today to brighten someone else's . Wont be around much today as I have lots on my plate. I don't know were the expression that I should feel relaxed when you come back from holidays. I got more to do then when I left.
Talk to you much later tonight.

Guy.


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> HI um I can't remember everyones names properly, you are Warren I think?
> 
> Garett


It is Warren.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Beautiful prayer.
> Reminded me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


this is very beautiful Caman, do you know if there is an album with this music?
I like to use this type of music when I am giving treatments, it seems to be appreciated if not always understood ... (by the mind, not the soul, it always understands) 



SINC said:


> Morning everyone. How is everyone this fine spring morning? Well, it feels like spring here as we lucked out and got a warming trend for a few days, a nice break from old man winter.
> 
> 
> SAP is up for the day and I'm off to comp tomorrow's edition.
> 
> My old pal Al Popil is back with his latest picture, so if you do nothing else today, DO NOT MISS his shot on SAP today of an owl in a local park. The camouflage of the owl's winter coat of feathers in uncanny.


Morning Don, that is an uncanny photo, hard to get for sure, amazing how the owl blends into the tree trunk.I do have an unusual photo of an owl, not as riviting as the one on SAP, but quite stunning in it's own way, I will post it next post. 



MaxPower said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> I am well today, a little cold this morning, but it is winter after all.
> 
> I started a project yesterday painting the boys room in a Disney theme. My wife had the idea of painting the walls one colour and then decorating with linens pictures, shelves etc. I'm taking it one step further by painting bold, bright designs on the wall. I'll post pictures when it is done.


Ohhh, you must send us the finished project, this is so exciting to do.... 



Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Thanks again for all your support yesterday.
> 
> I do still have 1/4 of a chocolate cake left, but I am not sharing. Get your own.


Not a big fan of chocolate, so you may also keep my portion.... don't forget to breathe deeply a couple of times a day, ( helps make more room for chocolate, and clears the bad feelings!) 


MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Welcome to the Shang, In my experience Japanese imports, specifically toyota, generally are extremely reliable and long lasting and the best value. From what I know and I am light years away form being a car expert, the Golf is made in Mexico and has electrical component reliability problems that the European models do not have.
> 
> Maybe start a fresh thread on that subject, more people would see it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your experience here.
> 
> All the Best,
> 
> Garett


have to agree with you here Garett, I have a 1995 Toyota, it turns on a dime in the coldest day, (just realized my outdoor plug hasn't been working for awhile, so no plug in) ... and even on the coldest day, it started, the GMC has been dead in the water most of the winter.... 

I have had 5 Toyotas among others in my life, and I always go back to them (when affordable) I got this one second hand, too it to a reputable mechanic down here who was a Toyota Mechanic before he opened his own shop, got a clear bill of 'car health' no charge, and the little bomb is still getting me from point A to B without a hassle....

I think it is better to get a second hand Toyota, Kia, Hundai or Honda than a new other brand.... (JMHO) BTW My first Toyota, was new, a trade in for a Mercury Montago Station Wagon, also new but the notice from the dealer that the rear axles were breaking sent me running .... i got the new Toyota, and $2,000.00 cash for my Wagon (4 mos old) back then, they were the new kid on the block, and very inexpensive


----------



## macdoodle

Here is a Snowy Owl, (I was told) in his domain....


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I just switched from Rogers Cable to Bell ExpressVU with HD and I am not one bit sorry for the switch. Even in SD the colours are more vivid and bright, but the real difference comes in HD. We didn't get the HD package, but we do get some HD channels and WOW. Can't wait to see the Daytona 500 in HD!!
> 
> The boys and I are watching National Geographic HD - a show on some archeologists searching for evidence of Noah's ark. Stunning!!


I've had Bell TV (It is no longer ExpressVu BTW) for a dozen years now and know the difference in signal quality. The HD is stunning as you noticed. That's because cable first has to receive the signal via satellite, then code it and send it for miles along the cable, then decode it for viewing. With a dish, you get the signal direct from the satellite, with no loss in quality. I kept telling my neighbour this, but until he came in and looked at my reception, he didn't believe me. Now he has satellite.



kezia said:


> Hi everyone! I don't think I've posted in here before. I just thought I'd ask you people a question.
> 
> I'm starting a new job this week (just graduated with a B. in Business Admin). The pay isn't amazing, but it seems like a good start. That being said, I need a car to get me around. I know there are many options...buying a junker for $2k, financing a nicer car for $8k-$12k, doing a lease-busters thing. Do any of you have tips/suggestions for buying a first car? I'm a 23-year old male, so I have to be careful with insurance, despite being accident- and ticket-free.
> 
> A family friend is strongly suggesting getting a Golf/Jetta TDI because of their lasting durability and fuel efficiency. My dad is pushing me to get an '07 or '08 domestic, such as the Chevy Cobalt.
> 
> Thanks everyone  I hope to be hanging around here a little more often.
> -Steve


By all means buy an import. My 2001 Suzuki has been bulletproof since I bought it new 10 years ago. Not a single issue, nor brakes nor tune-up nor even a battery in 100 K driving and another 40 K towing. Just one set of tires.


----------



## kezia

Thanks for the replies!

What's the general consensus on the Mazda 3? This is one I'm currently looking at. It seems like a pretty good deal to me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Good morning all
> and welcome to Steve.
> Hope you all are set up for a great day. I will do my part today to brighten someone else's . Wont be around much today as I have lots on my plate. I don't know were the expression that I should feel relaxed when you come back from holidays. I got more to do then when I left.
> Talk to you much later tonight.
> 
> Guy.


Afternoon, Guy. Have a good day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Arrggh. Speaking of imports and batteries....my 2002 Honda left me stranded for the first time this morning. The teen and I were out to the Orthodontist's and when we attempted to leave there for school...dead battery.. Wouldn't even turn over a bit...just clicked and fluttered the dashboard gauge needles like eyelashes. 

Luckily my sister works nearby and came to rescue me and give me a boost. Actually another guy saw two damsels in "distress" and came to help and actually used his car to boost....but that's another story. 

The surprising part was at first my Pilot still wouldn't turn over even though connected to this guy's battery with his car running. I got out to check the connections and my sister wiggled the clamp on the positive post on my vehicle's battery. My car started - instantly....no one was sitting in the driver's seat!  

I do have a remote start in the vehicle but I was not triggering it ... the remote control is attached to the keys which were hanging in the ignition, 5 feet away from anybody. 

Now I am home - I let it run for about an hour - turned it off and tried to restart. Dead again. 

The battery is not that old (approx 2 years) but I notice a bunch of corrosion around the positive post, which I cleaned off. I could remove the post and clean it in baking soda and reinstall it....but I think the problem is more complex than that. It may be time for a trip to the dealer. (sigh) 

What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## Dr.G.

kezia said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> What's the general consensus on the Mazda 3? This is one I'm currently looking at. It seems like a pretty good deal to me!


Back in 2004, I was torn between a Toyota Echo and a Mazda 3. Went with the Echo, but I have owned a Mazda MPV and they build good cars. I would be a bit concerned about the milage on that Mazda for only a two year old car. Still, it depends upon how those miles/kilometers were put on the car.

We might have to call you Bulldog Steve, in that we already have a Steve (aka Overkill). Is that your dog?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I had a Honda Civic way back when and they could take anything a St.John's winter could throw at it. I know a doxie owner with a Pilot in Nova Scotia, and I shall email her to see if her 2 year old Pilot has had this sort of problem.


----------



## kezia

Dr.G. said:


> Back in 2004, I was torn between a Toyota Echo and a Mazda 3. Went with the Echo, but I have owned a Mazda MPV and they build good cars. I would be a bit concerned about the milage on that Mazda for only a two year old car. Still, it depends upon how those miles/kilometers were put on the car.
> 
> We might have to call you Bulldog Steve, in that we already have a Steve (aka Overkill). Is that your dog?


I wish that was my dog. Hopefully someday! But feel free to call me Bulldog Steve. I like the sound of that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bulldog Steve it is ............. since it does have a good ring to it. Why did you select that avatar?


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Arrggh. Speaking of imports and batteries....my 2002 Honda left me stranded for the first time this morning. The teen and I were out to the Orthodontist's and when we attempted to leave there for school...dead battery.. Wouldn't even turn over a bit...just clicked and fluttered the dashboard gauge needles like eyelashes.
> 
> Luckily my sister works nearby and came to rescue me and give me a boost. Actually another guy saw two damsels in "distress" and came to help and actually used his car to boost....but that's another story.
> 
> The surprising part was at first my Pilot still wouldn't turn over even though connected to this guy's battery with his car running. I got out to check the connections and my sister wiggled the clamp on the positive post on my vehicle's battery. My car started - instantly....no one was sitting in the driver's seat!
> 
> I do have a remote start in the vehicle but I was not triggering it ... the remote control is attached to the keys which were hanging in the ignition, 5 feet away from anybody.
> 
> Now I am home - I let it run for about an hour - turned it off and tried to restart. Dead again.
> 
> The battery is not that old (approx 2 years) but I notice a bunch of corrosion around the positive post, which I cleaned off. I could remove the post and clean it in baking soda and reinstall it....but I think the problem is more complex than that. It may be time for a trip to the dealer. (sigh)
> 
> What do you guys/gals think?


I wouldn't take it to the dealer, myself, I would get it to a good mechanic, someone who won't charge those awful prices.. i am sure you wouls know someone who knows someone...etc. might just need a good cleaning, or a new connector ... 

your car is in the same league with mine, too old / expensive to go to the dealer, too young to give up on....

Actually,that's me! :lmao:


----------



## friend

Good evening all.

I think I have fixed it.
If it works like it is sposed to
ye should be able to listen to three of the song
from the "old" album and three from the new one "Love and Apricity"
via this link. Remember that the three new song has not yet been mastered
and that they still need to be tweaked and molded into their final shape. 
There should be lyrics there too.
Camán's Music on MySpace

I hope ye enjoy them.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, loved "To Hannah, Straight from The Heart".


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Arrggh. Speaking of imports and batteries....my 2002 Honda left me stranded for the first time this morning. The teen and I were out to the Orthodontist's and when we attempted to leave there for school...dead battery.. Wouldn't even turn over a bit...just clicked and fluttered the dashboard gauge needles like eyelashes.
> 
> Luckily my sister works nearby and came to rescue me and give me a boost. Actually another guy saw two damsels in "distress" and came to help and actually used his car to boost....but that's another story.
> 
> The surprising part was at first my Pilot still wouldn't turn over even though connected to this guy's battery with his car running. I got out to check the connections and my sister wiggled the clamp on the positive post on my vehicle's battery. My car started - instantly....no one was sitting in the driver's seat!
> 
> I do have a remote start in the vehicle but I was not triggering it ... the remote control is attached to the keys which were hanging in the ignition, 5 feet away from anybody.
> 
> Now I am home - I let it run for about an hour - turned it off and tried to restart. Dead again.
> 
> The battery is not that old (approx 2 years) but I notice a bunch of corrosion around the positive post, which I cleaned off. I could remove the post and clean it in baking soda and reinstall it....but I think the problem is more complex than that. It may be time for a trip to the dealer. (sigh)
> 
> What do you guys/gals think?


My first guess would be the battery. Failing that, the alternator.

I would suggest carrying one of these puppies around with you: Black & Decker Jump Starters

I have one charged at all times in the winter and leave it in my trunk.


----------



## kezia

Dr.G. said:


> Bulldog Steve it is ............. since it does have a good ring to it. Why did you select that avatar?


I just have a thing for dogs. Bulldogs are the coolest.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I've had Bell TV (It is no longer ExpressVu BTW) for a dozen years now and know the difference in signal quality. The HD is stunning as you noticed. That's because cable first has to receive the signal via satellite, then code it and send it for miles along the cable, then decode it for viewing. With a dish, you get the signal direct from the satellite, with no loss in quality. I kept telling my neighbour this, but until he came in and looked at my reception, he didn't believe me. Now he has satellite.


Ooops. Sorry Don. I know you hate the multiple posts. I just remembered to reply to your post.

Bell TV. I forget that they changed their name. We used to have "ExpressVu" way back when and when we first moved to this house and for some reason we decided to switch to Rogers. The customer service with Rogers is fantastic, but their programming is awful. Hence why we went back to Bell.

I just have to get the one HD receiver hooked up with HDMI, which might be a problem seeing that I only have 1 HDMI port on my TV and it is being used by my Apple TV. I'll have to look for some type of HDMI Splitter if such a thing exists.


----------



## Dr.G.

kezia said:


> I just have a thing for dogs. Bulldogs are the coolest.


True. My wife keeps saying that she wants to get a bulldog ............ and an Irish Wolfhound ............... to go with our seven doxies.


----------



## SINC

Kim, if it's electrical beyond cleaning the battery connections, I would get it looked at before it damages something else. Electronics are finicky. But I like Warren, carry a portable power pack year round in my vehicle. It has save more people's bacon that I can recall, but never mine. 

Warren, I have never heard of an HDMI splitter, but I will look when I have more time.

Marc, you forget we already have TWO Steves, overkill and screature so Bulldog Steve is most appropriate.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, you forget we already have TWO Steves, overkill and screature so Bulldog Steve is most appropriate." Yes, I forgot about screature. Mea culpa.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, loved "To Hannah, Straight from The Heart".


Thanks. 
It was written to Hanna when she was born.

Did you see that you could scroll down and listen to 
altogether 6 songs. I'm new to MySpace, so I do't know how 
obvious these thing are to people.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

I really like the new music Caman...sent you a PM.

My favorite so far is "But she was"....that one is quite crank-able. Woot! :clap:

I'll be wanting a signed copy of that CD too please when it eventually gets released.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks.
> It was written to Hanna when she was born.
> 
> Did you see that you could scroll down and listen to
> altogether 6 songs. I'm new to MySpace, so I do't know how
> obvious these thing are to people.


Yes, I listened to all the songs, but that was my favorite.


----------



## Ottawaman

One of yours, Dr. G. ?


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> I really like the new music Caman...sent you a PM.
> 
> My favorite so far is "But she was"....that one is quite crank-able. Woot! :clap:
> 
> I'll be wanting a signed copy of that CD too please when it eventually gets released.


Thanks Kim.
Appreciate your support.
I get back to you about the signed copy of the album. 

The signed copies of the first album will be sent to the wife in
her birthday package (it's her birthday 1st of February) 
on the 20th of this and she will be sending them to out.
It's to expensive to post them individually from Sweden.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I listened to all the songs, but that was my favorite.


Ah good.
I wasn't sure that it worked.
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman said:


> One of yours, Dr. G. ?


No. I raise standard wirehaired dachshunds. These are long haired doxies.

Cute pic, however, O-man. :love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I really like the new music Caman...sent you a PM.
> 
> My favorite so far is "But she was"....that one is quite crank-able. Woot! :clap:
> 
> I'll be wanting a signed copy of that CD too please when it eventually gets released.


My we have great taste Kim, "But she Was" is my pick too.

Quite a mix of nearly blues, rock, not sure what else, but crankable to the limit indeed. :clap:

Well done Camán!


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> No. I raise standard wirehaired dachshunds. These are long haired doxies.
> 
> Cute pic, however, O-man. :love2::love2:


Sorry, thought they might be "boxers".


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap:



Ottawaman said:


> Sorry, thought they might be "boxers".


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## KC4

Ottawaman said:


> Sorry, thought they might be "boxers".


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> My we have great taste Kim, "But she Was" is my pick too.
> 
> Quite a mix of nearly blues, rock, not sure what else, but crankable to the limit indeed. :clap:
> 
> Well done Camán!


Thanks Don. 

By the way the last one, Sunshine Morning, is a song from a musical
that I'm writing. It's a story about a visibly impaired 30 years old woman
and how peoples cruelty ..... Well, I wont give the story away. 
It's a number that will be sung by her character, but Molle wanted me to 
record it with me singing it for this album.


----------



## Rps

Hello from Windsor! Guess what it's snowing here................

Kezia buying a car is a personal thing, but the best advice I ever got, and this is especially true when you don't have much money is: make a list of what you can afford of the models you might like, then go to the used car lot and buy the one you don't see. You don't see it because everyone wants it, or no one wants to get rid of it.

With the lease retires lately you can get flooded with models which, on first blush, appear a good buy but will have little resale ... there are some deals out there in the Pontiac and Saturn line but I wonder about the resale?

Consumers Reports have an issue on used vehicles, make sure you get the Canadian version, sometime they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Don.
> 
> By the way the last one, Sunshine Morning, is a song from a musical
> that I'm writing. It's a story about a visibly impaired 30 years old woman
> and how peoples cruelty ..... Well, I wont give the story away.
> It's a number that will be sung by her character, but Molle wanted me to
> record it with me singing it for this album.


Very interesting. Being visually impaired, that is a unique way to approach this sort of situation.


----------



## MaxPower

My boys are out on the deck shoveling the snow. My oldest just came in and said he is going to shovel all of the snow out of the yard. I told him to go for it.

BTW, we have a 1/2 acre. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hello from Windsor! Guess what it's snowing here................" Hey, Rp .................. Welcome to Windsor!!! How are things shaping up with the move?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "Hello from Windsor! Guess what it's snowing here................" Hey, Rp .................. Welcome to Windsor!!! How are things shaping up with the move?


Hi Marc, will be out on the town tonight and tomorrow so I will let you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Doxie Cola





MaxPower said:


> My boys are out on the deck shoveling the snow. My oldest just came in and said he is going to shovel all of the snow out of the yard. I told him to go for it.
> 
> BTW, we have a 1/2 acre. :lmao:


Doxie Cola??????????? Is that like Coke Classic???? 

Warren, send the boys over here in late Feb. for Snow Shoveling Boot Camp. We normally pass the 15 feet of Winter snow mark by then. Seriously, it is nice to see one's children partake in helping around the house.


----------



## MaxPower

That's one thin both boys love to do is to task. My oldest will help me shovel mulch in the summer without complaining once. He loves to work.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Thanks Don.
> 
> By the way the last one, Sunshine Morning, is a song from a musical
> that I'm writing. It's a story about a visibly impaired 30 years old woman
> and how peoples cruelty ..... Well, I wont give the story away.
> It's a number that will be sung by her character, but Molle wanted me to
> record it with me singing it for this album.


Please keep me in mind for an autographed album too Camán!



MaxPower said:


> My boys are out on the deck shoveling the snow. My oldest just came in and said he is going to shovel all of the snow out of the yard. I told him to go for it.
> 
> BTW, we have a 1/2 acre. :lmao:


Warren, that is the way to bring 'em up! They will one day be hard to outwork at whatever career they choose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, will be out on the town tonight and tomorrow so I will let you know.





MaxPower said:


> That's one thin both boys love to do is to task. My oldest will help me shovel mulch in the summer without complaining once. He loves to work.


Rp, a former grad student of mine lives in Windsor .............. he said it is a nice place to live. Bon chance, mon ami.

Warren, send them this way ................... I have plenty of shovels for both snow and earth. My son likes to help sometimes, but when he is in class and my wife is at work, it just leaves me at home to clear away the snow before the next storm. Still, as Don mentioned, this is the way to get them used to responsibility. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Please keep me in mind for an autographed album too Camán!


Noted Don.
Thanks.


----------



## friend

Good night all.

Off to Sandman territories now.


----------



## kezia

Thanks for the car advice, everyone. I'll keep you posted as the purchase nears.

In other, semi-related news, I officially got my first job (post-grad) today. The company is Just Junk...I'm pretty excited. Should be a good stepping stone! To boot, I'm working one floor above Silicon Knights, the Microsoft-owned game development studio responsible for Too Human.


----------



## SINC

Congrats and good luck with the new job Bulldog Steve. :clap:

I was gonna abbreviate you new handle, but then thought better of it. :lmao:


----------



## Cameo

I swear that dial up gets slooooowerrr and slooooooweeerrrr every day, sigh......
Hoping every one is well.

Looks like we have some new shangers? Welcome.

Caman, if you have a list of people interested in an autographed album of yours then add me to it. If I am working then I would love to purchase one.

Rp - you're moving to Windsor? That's only 2-3 hours from me!

Cold here, been looking after my landlords dogs while they are away. Looking for work and sanding my hall floors. Not too much new - which, sometimes is a good thing - I have had enough excitement this past year to do me for awhile


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Nothing new on the employment situation? Something will come your way soon .......... I can feel it.

As for dogs, we use some of the doxies as "bed dogs", as well call them. My wife explained what a "three dog night" meant. I just thought it was a unique name for a 60s band.

I hope this finds you well. How is Adam making out these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Bulldog Steve. While we don't have the Just Junk here in St.John's, there is a similar company that does the same thing. They are doing a booming business, and make an honest effort to recycle most of what they collect.


----------



## SINC

Well, the great sauerkraut caper is nearly over. All of the jars are packed and sealed and three of my dozen quota have been given as promised. Now the cabbage heads, all 30 of 'em, have to sit in the brine for another month to fully pickle them. Then and only then will my rear garage be free of the smell, but to be honest, I'm kinda liking it more every day.

Now all that remains is to try the stuff, but since I have an open jar of the commercial variety in the fridge, that may be a while. Once that day comes, I will be making cabbage rolls with those heads.


----------



## Rps

Cameo said:


> Rp - you're moving to Windsor? That's only 2-3 hours from me!


Yep, about 2 hours from London, and maybe 3 from the Hammer. There goes the neighbourhood!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Warren, that is the way to bring 'em up! They will one day be hard to outwork at whatever career they choose.


That's the plan any way.



Dr.G. said:


> Warren, send them this way ................... I have plenty of shovels for both snow and earth. My son likes to help sometimes, but when he is in class and my wife is at work, it just leaves me at home to clear away the snow before the next storm. Still, as Don mentioned, this is the way to get them used to responsibility. Paix, mon ami.


Would love to Marc. But how will I get my work done? 



SINC said:


> Congrats and good luck with the new job Bulldog Steve. :clap:
> 
> I was gonna abbreviate you new handle, but then thought better of it. :lmao:


When did that ever stop you Don?

BTW, Welcome Bulldog Steve.


Cameo said:


> I swear that dial up gets slooooowerrr and slooooooweeerrrr every day, sigh......
> Hoping every one is well.
> 
> Looks like we have some new shangers? Welcome.
> 
> Caman, if you have a list of people interested in an autographed album of yours then add me to it. If I am working then I would love to purchase one.
> 
> Rp - you're moving to Windsor? That's only 2-3 hours from me!
> 
> Cold here, been looking after my landlords dogs while they are away. Looking for work and sanding my hall floors. Not too much new - which, sometimes is a good thing - I have had enough excitement this past year to do me for awhile


HI Jeanne. Nice to see you back. Are you still volunteering at SH LTC?


----------



## MaxPower

BTW, I just made some Wings and reheated some chili for dinner tonight. Feel like I ate a truck. Off to the treadmill I go. XX)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> As for dogs, we use some of the doxies as "bed dogs", as well call them. My wife explained what a "three dog night" meant. I just thought it was a unique name for a 60s band.


Now you know it's cold when you have a 3 dog night. After all, one is the loneliest number, and when it's cold it's easy to be hard. But when the spring comes it's joy to the world, but don't get a cold or you may have a chest fever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now you know it's cold when you have a 3 dog night. After all, one is the loneliest number, and when it's cold it's easy to be hard. But when the spring comes it's joy to the world, but don't get a cold or you may have a chest fever.


Good one, Rp. Enjoy Windsor.

"Would love to Marc. But how will I get my work done?" Warren, a winter here will turn them into lean, mean shoveling machines. They could also play with the dogs and learn The Way of the Doxie ........... sort of like Kung Fu, Tai Chi and yoga.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I think I have fixed it.
> If it works like it is sposed to
> ye should be able to listen to three of the song
> from the "old" album and three from the new one "Love and Apricity"
> via this link. Remember that the three new song has not yet been mastered
> and that they still need to be tweaked and molded into their final shape.
> There should be lyrics there too.
> Camán's Music on MySpace
> 
> I hope ye enjoy them.


:clap::clap::clap: loved every one for different reasons, had 2 favorites, Hannah, and But she was.... great intro on the sunhine one...
Sorry I can't recall the exact titles.... but keep the talent coming.... :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> Doxie Cola


Boxed Dox, or Boxie Doxie ... with a cherry on top!

Cola Dox Boxed ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, I like the idea of a Boxie Doxie. In this age of recycling, we could have Blue Boxie Doxies .......


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess this is a good time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> Will the treadmill be jet propelled tonight?


I just may have to "Tool Man Taylor" the treadmill one of these days. V8, bored out with over head cams. Oh Yeah!! Feel the burn.....or my legs falling off.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Guess this is a good time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight Marc, hope your dreams are 'snow free' 
( as well as your walkway tomorrow!)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Cameo

Warren - yes, I am still volunteering. I really enjoy it. I assist with feeding in the Dementia section and I end up wheeling/walking with some of the residents or I sit and talk to some of the others. Some I have found out how to "calm" them down or redirect. Some manage to communicate even though they can't speak and I am slowly figuring this out. It is sad, because even in the short time I have been going, two that I came to know and enjoy have passed away. I knew this going in, but I find it sad regardless. The PSW's there really feel it. 

Nite Marc, Nite All!!!!


----------



## KC4

Hi Jeanne,

Nice to see you in the Shang.

I hope your job prospects improve greatly soon. It must be a little discouraging at times. Hang in there and keep your ever positive attitude. That really saves the day for sure. 

That's good that you really enjoy the volunteering. You never know, it may lead to a full time position somewhere. It certainly cannot hurt job prospects anyways.

Keep us posted!
Good night all!~


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Hi Jeanne,
> 
> Nice to see you in the Shang.
> 
> I hope your job prospects improve greatly soon. It must be a little discouraging at times. Hang in there and keep your ever positive attitude. That really saves the day for sure.
> 
> That's good that you really enjoy the volunteering. You never know, it may lead to a full time position somewhere. It certainly cannot hurt job prospects anyways.
> 
> Keep us posted!
> Good night all!~


Ditto! keep the sunny side up! you just never know who knows who!! Talk to the families of these souls, things do happen in the strangest ways sometimes....


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> Caman, if you have a list of people interested in an autographed album of yours then add me to it. If I am working then I would love to purchase one.


Hi Jeanne.
I have added you to the list, thanks. 


macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap::clap: loved every one for different reasons, had 2 favorites, Hannah, and But she was.... great intro on the sunhine one...
> Sorry I can't recall the exact titles.... but keep the talent coming.... :clap:





MazterCBlazter said:


> I'm listening to Caman's music now on myspace.
> 
> Very nice Caman. Thanks for sharing that with us. Very soothing.
> :clap::love2:


Thank you both.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

-11 here and morning is breaking.
Going to the hospital for an xray to my elbow at noon,
so I'm working at home today until then. 



Cameo said:


> Warren - yes, I am still volunteering. I really enjoy it. I assist with feeding in the Dementia section and I end up wheeling/walking with some of the residents or I sit and talk to some of the others. Some I have found out how to "calm" them down or redirect. Some manage to communicate even though they can't speak and I am slowly figuring this out. It is sad, because even in the short time I have been going, two that I came to know and enjoy have passed away. I knew this going in, but I find it sad regardless. The PSW's there really feel it.


I did worked in geriatrics myself in my younger days, and it can be quite tough.
But, as I see it, since you helped to make their last time pleasant 
it is easier to see them go and they are going to a better place anyway. 

.............................
DayBook.
Sharaf 13
January 12

_The fundamentals of the whole economic condition are divine in nature and are associated with the world of the heart and spirit...
Strive, therefore, to create love in the hearts
in order that they may become glowing and radiant... 
When the love of God is established, everything else will be realized. 
This is the true foundation of all economics._
Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, et all.

Milder weather here is a nice break. I guess I had better set up the DBHD breakfast for all to enjoy along with juices and your favourite hot breakfast. 

SAP's up and running and I'm off to start tomorrow's issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Don, et al. Thanks for the warm breakfast. A cold morning here in St.John's.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. I got very little sleep last night. My oldest has been up with a nagging cough and I have been looking after it. Maybe a nap may be in order today.

Thanks for the DBHD breakfast Don. I assume you put the coffee on?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning shang gang! How's everyone here?

Another cold morning here, -9C with a wind chill of -18C but it is sunny. The men are working in the outdoors today at a resort lodge! Not me! 

Did you hear about a record breaking cold snap in southern Florida? Here's the linky from the Toronto Star Bundled up Florida catches Canada's cold - thestar.com


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Thanks for the DBHD breakfast Don. I assume you put the coffee on?


I did so Warren.



sharonmac09 said:


> Did you hear about a record breaking cold snap in southern Florida? Here's the linky from the Toronto Star Bundled up Florida catches Canada's cold - thestar.com


Yeah, that global warming is everywhere.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all from Windsor. -3 here as I type. Sunny as well. Nice job on the SAP Don. Say Don I lost the link you had sent me on the software you use for the build. I'm thinking of starting a site for ESL learners and teachers and you seem to really like your programme.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Yeah, that global warming is everywhere.


That's why they now call it 'climate change'. 

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Sonal. I truly hope things are going well for you.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Yeah, that global warming is everywhere.


Ha, I knew you couldn't resist it!  Right on cue!


----------



## sharonmac09

Sonal said:


> That's why they now call it 'climate change'.
> 
> Good morning everyone.





Rps said:


> Good morning Sonal. I truly hope things are going well for you.


Good morning Sonal and Rp. How's things there?


----------



## Rps

Things are going well Sharon, and you?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Good morning all from Windsor. -3 here as I type. Sunny as well. Nice job on the SAP Don. Say Don I lost the link you had sent me on the software you use for the build. I'm thinking of starting a site for ESL learners and teachers and you seem to really like your programme.


Here you go Rp:

RapidWeaver 4 - Powerful Web Design Software for Mac OS X



Sonal said:


> That's why they now call it 'climate change'.


Sure, change is good, but they have yet to notice it's getting colder. Uh, for over 10 years now. 



sharonmac09 said:


> Ha, I knew you couldn't resist it!  Right on cue!


Always happy to be able to correct folks about the earth's cooling. All the AGW models promoting the chicken little warming syndrome ignore the recent cooling.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Thanks for the breakfast Don. Off to check out SAP soon. Nice to see Al Popeil's work again. 

Hey Warren - Hope the young one's cough goes away quickly. You need to keep your little helpers in tip-top condition at all times. 

Hi Rp - How's your project going so far? 

How's it going this morning Sonal? Busy as usual? Still at the helm of the business by yourself? 

Sharon - In weather like that, I am glad that I am not an outside worker. I did hear about the Florida cold snap. It sure is making the OJ futures spin. Reminds me of my very short stint as a commodities broker assistant. Nope, that wasn't the line of work I wanted to stay in.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I did so Warren.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that global warming is everywhere.


You know the old saying..... It has to get worse before it gets better!! 

Guess we are in worse ... better yet to come!


----------



## SINC

OK, so here's the deal. 

Ann has a wooden clock in the kitchen in the shape of an apple given to here by our youngest when he was still in grade school. She loves the darn thing and it suddenly quit running yesterday.

I took it apart and finally got the mechanism out. It is just one of those square plastic mechanisms that run on a single AA battery. But now the problem is, where in the heck can I find one of these things?

I've never seen them in stores, but they must make replacements and sell them somewhere. All I can think of is a hobby shop, but we don't have such an animal in the city.

Is there an online source for these? I'm off to try and hunt one down, but if anyone knows where to get one, I would appreciate knowing where.


----------



## Sonal

Found it for you.

These guys (Clock Parts - The World Leader in Clock Parts ) have the part and their Canadian divison is here ClockParts.ca - Innovation Specialties

EDIT: This look right? Movements - Innovation Specialties


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> OK, so here's the deal.
> 
> Ann has a wooden clock in the kitchen in the shape of an apple given to here by our youngest when he was still in grade school. She loves the darn thing and it suddenly quit running yesterday.
> 
> I took it apart and finally got the mechanism out. It is just one of those square plastic mechanisms that run on a single AA battery. But now the problem is, where in the heck can I find one of these things?
> 
> I've never seen them in stores, but they must make replacements and sell them somewhere. All I can think of is a hobby shop, but we don't have such an animal in the city.
> 
> Is there an online source for these? I'm off to try and hunt one down, but if anyone knows where to get one, I would appreciate knowing where.



Go to the bargain store,/Fields/ Dollar store/ buy an inexpensive wall clock, remove the mechanism ... cost you about $10.00...


----------



## SINC

Thanks Sonal, that looks right. Now I have to figure out what size the shaft is, 10 or 13 mm and how long is the stem. I need a micrometer to do that and I don't have one any longer.

Maybe my best bet would be to find a local source and take the movement with me to compare. I'll keep looking for now.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Go to the bargain store,/Fields/ Dollar store/ buy an inexpensive wall clock, remove the mechanism ... cost you about $10.00...


Now there's a thought. Thanks Leslie. I will try that.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Now there's a thought. Thanks Leslie. I will try that.


I have done this. Now look to see if your clock has screws or glue, you should be able to find one similar, the glue ones work well even on the screw clocks, get jiffy glue or whatever they call it.... Nail polish remover should loosen the glue on the old clock/ new clock

Good luck, glad to help.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just popped in for some fresh coffee and then it is back to work. Busy, busy, busy all day today. Later.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> OK, so here's the deal.
> 
> Ann has a wooden clock in the kitchen in the shape of an apple given to here by our youngest when he was still in grade school. She loves the darn thing and it suddenly quit running yesterday.
> 
> I took it apart and finally got the mechanism out. It is just one of those square plastic mechanisms that run on a single AA battery. But now the problem is, where in the heck can I find one of these things?
> 
> I've never seen them in stores, but they must make replacements and sell them somewhere. All I can think of is a hobby shop, but we don't have such an animal in the city.
> 
> Is there an online source for these? I'm off to try and hunt one down, but if anyone knows where to get one, I would appreciate knowing where.


Do you have a Michaels in your area? They may have parts.


----------



## friend

Good evening all.

Been working on one of the lyrics.
It's fun to see what will happen.
I had it finished, since it was to be a wee a cappella,
but then we decided to expand it and make it a full song.
So I didn't really know what would happen and started to write and
the plot opens and develops in to a really nice story.
It's almost finished and i might have it ready for tomorrows recording session.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Caman. As the Muse told the musician, "Play on, my friend."


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman. As the Muse told the musician, "Play on, my friend."


The moose? 

Sorry.
Thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Caman.


----------



## friend

It's a chocolate moose.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It's a chocolate moose.


I still say that you and Rp should headline on the stage of the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman as the Swedish Chef ................... Rp as the moose???? What is your role, Garett?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning all in BC/ and whatever time of day it is in your time zone


Afternoon, Garett. 2:41PM here in St.John's.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> 10:14 am here
> 
> I have an idea, for a universal greeting, coast to coast and overseas,
> 
> drumroll please:
> 
> *HAPPY TIME ZONE*
> 
> :heybaby:


Good one... and very apropos! 

what are you up to today? Going on a hike??


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Good one... and very apropos!
> 
> what are you up to today? Going on a hike??


At least once a day.
Between 12-1, Greewich Mean Time
Everywhere it's 12:30 for an hour.

Happy Hour Time Zones


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> At least once a day.
> Between 12-1
> Everywhere it's 12:30 for an hour.
> 
> Happy Hour Time Zones


Yup, even a broken clock is right twice a day!


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Yup, even a broken clock is right twice a day!


And for a WHOLE hour too.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

The "Happy Hour Time Zones" sounds like a grand idea. Since the Cafe Chez Marc is alcohol free, we could hold it at The Hair of the Doxie Den, our local watering hole here in The Shang. First round is on me.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> The "Happy Hour Time Zones" sounds like a grand idea. Since the Cafe Chez Marc is alcohol free, we could hold it at The Hair of the Doxie Den, our local watering hole here in The Shang. First round is on me.


Thanks! I'll have a ginger tea and we can watch the 'lemon twist'


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks! I'll have a ginger tea and we can watch the 'lemon twist'


Coming right us, Leslie. How are you today?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> That is the million dollar question :greedy:


You could be our Million Dollar Man ............... part man, part bionic parts made by Apple.


----------



## friend

Good night me friend.

Time for my beauty sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Sleep well. Speak with you in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight Caman, happy dreams....


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right us, Leslie. How are you today?


Fine thanks Marc, day is pretty well done here, but the work doesn't quit at nightfall... 

Not this day anyway...  

Hope your day was as good as it sounded, the weather seems to be giving y'all a good respite from the winter ... that makes the days more pleasant and the winter shorter.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Fine thanks Marc, day is pretty well done here, but the work doesn't quit at nightfall...
> 
> Not this day anyway...
> 
> Hope your day was as good as it sounded, the weather seems to be giving y'all a good respite from the winter ... that makes the days more pleasant and the winter shorter.


Yes, it was a quiet day. Cold with the windchill, but I took my MBP into the family room, got the woodstove going and with the doxies around me, and some freshly brewed tea using the heat of the woodstove, I was able to grade most of the day ............. and slip into ehMacLand every so often during the quite moments.


----------



## Dr.G.

I can't seem to stop yawning, so my body is trying to tell me something. Best to pull the pin now and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.

First one in to The Cafe Chez Marc may start the "Over the Hump Day" breakfast. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to Sonal as well. Hopefully, you are experiencing some inner peace today. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

G'Night Caman and Dr. G...
TTYT


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Kim. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good night to Sonal as well. Hopefully, you are experiencing some inner peace today. Paix, mon amie.


I had my hair done today... after have the same hair since I was 14, I have new hair and it is fantastic.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> I had my hair done today... after have the same hair since I was 14, I have new hair and it is fantastic.



Nothing like a new do to make you feel wonderful!! 

I assume you have the same hair, different style? 

Good for you, I had my first cut at 17 ... I could sit on my hair, now I'm thinking shaving it off might make things easier!!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> I had my hair done today... after have the same hair since I was 14, I have new hair and it is fantastic.


Say Sonal, did you remember to save me some ...... I'm working on a weave.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> I had my hair done today... after have the same hair since I was 14, I have new hair and it is fantastic.


Film at eleven?


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

-11 and cloudy here this morning.
Off to the studio soon.

.....................
Daybook.
Sharaf 14
January 13
_
The days of your life flee away as a breath of wind,
and all your pomp and glory shall be folded up as
were the pomp and glory of those gone before you._
Bahá'u'lláh

_Be not thou afraid when one is made rich, 
when the glory of his house is increased; 
For when he dieth 
he shall carry nothing away; 
his glory shall not disend after him._
Psalm 49:16-17


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán. I guess since Marc is not around it is my turn to set up the Over The Hump Day breakfast along with hot beverages of your choice. Just finished up SAP and I am now off to hunt for tomorrow's material.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don.
How are you today?
I'll have a cup of hot chocolate thanks. 

When I was ready and Liam was all dressed he complained over stomach pain.
Got undressed and put him on the bed with a bowl on the floor, just if.
It took 2 min and the he trough up, poor thing.
He's sleeping now, but no work for da today.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear Liam is not well Camán. It is always tough when a little one is under the weather.

And losing a day of valuable studio time is no fun, but your need as a Dad comes first.

One hot chocolate coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. 

Yes, poor little Liam. It's hard to watch a young child experience pain and discomfort. Good luck, mon ami.

Thanks for breakfast and coffee, Don. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I had my hair done today... after have the same hair since I was 14, I have new hair and it is fantastic.


Good for you, Sonal. The fact that you think you look "fantastic" is all that counts. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don and good afternoon Caman. How is everyone today?

Say Don, fumble brained me keeps typing mybirdie.com instead of mybirdie.ca and today when I typed the com I noticed that someone has that domain up for sale. Is a .ca site a completely different site than a .com for copy right purposes?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How are you today? Still in Windsor?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. How are you today? Still in Windsor?


Hi Marc, yes still here. Looked at some nice condos yesterday and will be looking at houses today. Will send you photos [ if you like ] if we select one this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes still here. Looked at some nice condos yesterday and will be looking at houses today. Will send you photos [ if you like ] if we select one this week.


Good luck, mon ami. I wish you well in your search.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, Don and good afternoon Caman. How is everyone today?
> 
> Say Don, fumble brained me keeps typing mybirdie.com instead of mybirdie.ca and today when I typed the com I noticed that someone has that domain up for sale. Is a .ca site a completely different site than a .com for copy right purposes?


Morning Rp. The short answer to your question is yes.

Domains are sold with the .com or .ca designation, the latter being Canada which I wanted for my site to show the world where I am located. Of course there are hundreds of others out there as well and when you apply for the rights to a domain name, you purchase the right to use it for a set number of years, then it has to be renewed. In a sense, you are only renting the name.

But anyone else could have mybirdie.org or mybirdie.net or whatever. The person who has mybirdie.com obviously bought it on spec and is using domain names to make money. That practice is being frowned upon by the courts now as evidenced by Apple's recent win to regain control of a whole bunch of trademark sites like iPhone.org at no cost from the speculator who bought them up.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Garett. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, nice hairdo!


----------



## Sonal

Why thank you Don, how nice of you to notice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


Life is good, Marc, thank you. Starting to give some serious thought to doing an MFA in creative writing, though I'd have to get busy pulling a portfolio together.

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Life is good, Marc, thank you. Starting to give some serious thought to doing an MFA in creative writing, though I'd have to get busy pulling a portfolio together.
> 
> How are you?


That is a great idea, Sonal. Advancing one's education to a higher level is something I suggest to many of my students. Excelsior.

All goes well here. Thanks for asking.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, check out the Red Cross. They might accept PayPal.


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning to you all,

Sonal I see your new hairdo has given you energy and drive... you look like you feel..Great! :clap: (novel in the works?)

Don thanks for breakfast... it looks wonderful 

Marc, hope you aren't staring down the handle of a snow shovel yet.... 

Caman, sorry to hear your little one is ill, dry crackers and ginger ale will do wonders to settle the tummy, (yours too) 

Garret, since you have had a bit of rest, be sure not to strain anything with overdoing it!! 

Rp, are condos as expensive there as here? You can buy a house for what they charge here, and no monthly 'fees'.... . Are the stipulations the same ... my friends sister went into hospital, as for her 'ownership' of her condo, she cannot leave it to her next of kin, and the condo owners will buy it back at the original buying price.... no matter the upgrades etc she had done... is this common?

Wishing you all a good and productive day.


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> Rp, are condos as expensive there as here? You can buy a house for what they charge here, and no monthly 'fees'.... . Are the stipulations the same ... my friends sister went into hospital, as for her 'ownership' of her condo, she cannot leave it to her next of kin, and the condo owners will buy it back at the original buying price.... no matter the upgrades etc she had done... is this common?


That's not a condo... sounds more like a co-op or a co-ownership.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Leslie, all of the problems you list concerning condos are why I would not even touch a condo with a 10 foot pole.

I have known so very many people who bought one thinking they could afford it, only to have some very nasty surprises show up that left them without the means to live in their own home any longer.

People on a fixed income should stay away from condos. Never forget that it many be yours on paper, but it is the condo association who will tell you what you can or cannot do with your own property.

One is far better off in a single detached home than any condo ever built. If I had no option but a condo, I would rent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, some coffee might help. Good luck with your search.

Leslie, no snow on the horizon, just very cold weather this weekend, at least by St.John's standards. How are you today?


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> That's not a condo... sounds more like a co-op or a co-ownership.


What is known as a condo here, is not the same as where you are.
I have learned that different places call the same thing by different words.... 

In my eastern thinking, a duplex was an up and down accommodation, and a side by side dwelling, was a semi- detached....

Here they are all called a duplex. At least this is what I have encountered...


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, all of the problems you list concerning condos are why I would not even touch a condo with a 10 foot pole.
> 
> I have known so very many people who bought one thinking they could afford it, only to have some very nasty surprises show up that left them without the means to live in their own home any longer.
> 
> People on a fixed income should stay away from condos. Never forget that it many be yours on paper, but it is the condo association who will tell you what you can or cannot do with your own property.
> 
> One is far better off in a single detached home than any condo ever built. If I had no option but a condo, I would rent.


I totally agree with you on this Don... you never own it, and you have to pay those monthly fees to 'not own it' it is really just a paper shuffled legal scam... and all done up with' hype' so you think you are really getting something special.... 

The mess that has ensued from this since Dorothy went into hospital is awful, worse because in her understanding she owned the condo ... 350,000 dollars should mean she owns it .. (JMHO)... (this place is in Calgary) 

I would live in someone's basement first.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Leslie, I would not touch a condor with a 10 foot pole.


They don't like to be poked at all.
Here is one that has it's own area code.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for Breakfast Don - a Bolor Special would be great right now, thanks. Off to SAP soon.

Caman- Sorry to hear that Liam is ill today - hope it resolves itself soon. I second Leslie's suggestion of ginger-ale...I usually stir it to get most of the bubbles out first...seems to help. 

Rp - Happy home hunting - yep - photos of your choice would be great...

Garrett - Good morning - Happy workout - I have to start into some kind of regular workout routine too I think... 



Sonal said:


> Life is good, Marc, thank you. Starting to give some serious thought to doing an MFA in creative writing, though I'd have to get busy pulling a portfolio together.


Awesome idea Sonal. I really enjoy being back in school....I too have been eyeballing some other writing related classes for after this art bit is complete. I've never had any formal education along those lines (since high school) and I could use it. 

Nice hair! (pics?)


----------



## friend

Good afternoon everyone.
I hope ye are all well.

Liam is feeling much better, thanks.
No fun with sick kids. 
I think he can go to playschool tomorrow. 

The post above has been friendlinged, as the Swedish Mac people call it.
I came up with it as a joke, where I remove letter or/and words to give a quote post
a different message then it originally had.
(although I cheated and added a R to condo)


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> They don't like to be poked at all.
> Here is one that has it's own area code.


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao::clap:


.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> The bird is the word, no matter how you spell it
> 
> Morning Kim, I hope you find an exercise program that you enjoy


"O, be some other name! What's in a name? that which we call a rose. By any other name would smell as sweet...."


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "O, be some other name! What's in a name? that which we call a rose. By any other name would smell as sweet...."


True, true, but how often do we find words, names, that are off putting, just by the sound of them.... would that same rose smell so sweet were it called stink-weed? of course it would, but who would chance it??


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "O, be some other name! What's in a name? that which we call a rose. By any other name would smell as sweat...."





:lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> :lmao:


 Caman, funny! :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> I totally agree with you on this Don... you never own it, and you have to pay those monthly fees to 'not own it' it is really just a paper shuffled legal scam... and all done up with' hype' so you think you are really getting something special....
> 
> The mess that has ensued from this since Dorothy went into hospital is awful, worse because in her understanding she owned the condo ... 350,000 dollars should mean she owns it .. (JMHO)... (this place is in Calgary)
> 
> I would live in someone's basement first.





macdoodle said:


> What is known as a condo here, is not the same as where you are.
> I have learned that different places call the same thing by different words....
> 
> In my eastern thinking, a duplex was an up and down accommodation, and a side by side dwelling, was a semi- detached....
> 
> Here they are all called a duplex. At least this is what I have encountered...


From what you describe, sounds like the legal meaning and rights of a condo are very different where you are versus in Ontario. That doesn't mean that there haven't been problems with condos here, but a number of changes in law have come through to help fix that (largely with respect to how much stays in the reserve fund.)

There are a number of subtle legal differences between a condo and a co-ownership and a co-op, though the latter two are fairly uncommon here. (We've done some work in condo and co-ownership development--the legal differences get very hairy, though we actually met the guy who wrote the book on it.)

But for me, the condo bylaws dictate primarily what I can do to any part of the common parts of the unit... just about everything else is up to me. (From the drywall in, basically.) If I want to something major like removing a wall, I have to check since that may affect the physical structure. Also, the condo's insurance only protects the base unit--any upgrades I need to insure separately. 

But in a condo, at least here, they should not be able to dictate who can and cannot own the unit. They can do that in a co-op though, which is what makes me think this is not truly a condo, at least not the way the laws in Ontario dictate it.

For me--and I have a different perspective because I deal in rental property--a duplex is one physical structure that has one legal deed, but two living units. A semi-detached is one physical structure, two legal deeds and two living units. Basically, it comes down to what the survey says.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that The Bard's legal team will be calling upon Caman ............ with the edict of "Out, damn Caman, out I say" .................. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Awesome idea Sonal. I really enjoy being back in school....I too have been eyeballing some other writing related classes for after this art bit is complete. I've never had any formal education along those lines (since high school) and I could use it.
> 
> Nice hair! (pics?)


I've been thinking about the MFA for a long time as a "one day". But I may as well go for it... nothing to lose but a little time to put my portfolio together, but that's just another excuse to write more.  There are not that many programs out in Canada for this, but the one I like best is at UBC--they have an optional residency program, so I'd go to Vancouver for a week or so, and then do the rest part-time and online from Toronto. (Oh darn, an excuse to visit Vancouver.)

It's hard to photograph your own hair, but here it is. The highlights and layers are new:


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> They don't like to be poked at all.
> Here is one that has it's own area code.


Saw some condors while in Peru... beautiful birds. Really hard to photograph. But they are so amazing in flight--the Incas regarded them as holy.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> It's hard to photograph your own hair, but here it is. The highlights and layers are new:


You're right - that is awesome! Woot! :clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> From what you describe, sounds like the legal meaning and rights of a condo are very different where you are versus in Ontario. That doesn't mean that there haven't been problems with condos here, but a number of changes in law have come through to help fix that (largely with respect to how much stays in the reserve fund.)
> 
> There are a number of subtle legal differences between a condo and a co-ownership and a co-op, though the latter two are fairly uncommon here. (We've done some work in condo and co-ownership development--the legal differences get very hairy, though we actually met the guy who wrote the book on it.)
> 
> But for me, the condo bylaws dictate primarily what I can do to any part of the common parts of the unit... just about everything else is up to me. (From the drywall in, basically.) If I want to something major like removing a wall, I have to check since that may affect the physical structure. Also, the condo's insurance only protects the base unit--any upgrades I need to insure separately.
> 
> But in a condo, at least here, they should not be able to dictate who can and cannot own the unit. They can do that in a co-op though, which is what makes me think this is not truly a condo, at least not the way the laws in Ontario dictate it.
> 
> For me--and I have a different perspective because I deal in rental property--a duplex is one physical structure that has one legal deed, but two living units. A semi-detached is one physical structure, two legal deeds and two living units. Basically, it comes down to what the survey says.


Sound right to me, and as I only have 2nd hand knowledge of this condo thing, I cannot say for sure it is not a co-op, only that it was believed to be transferable at the time of purchase, it is sad when things are not clearly explained or understood by the parties.:-(

However your description of the duplex thing is my understanding, but once when speaking to a friend who lived in a semi-detached, she kept calling it a duplex and I was surprised when I went there to see it was side by side and not a single unit...

Strange how words can affect the 'pictures in our mind'


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> I've been thinking about the MFA for a long time as a "one day". But I may as well go for it... nothing to lose but a little time to put my portfolio together, but that's just another excuse to write more.  There are not that many programs out in Canada for this, but the one I like best is at UBC--they have an optional residency program, so I'd go to Vancouver for a week or so, and then do the rest part-time and online from Toronto. (Oh darn, an excuse to visit Vancouver.)
> 
> It's hard to photograph your own hair, but here it is. The highlights and layers are new:


Looks Wonderful! did you recognize yourself this morning??

(and any excuse is a good one to visit Vancouver, it is a beautiful city)


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> Sound right to me, and as I only have 2nd hand knowledge of this condo thing, I cannot say for sure it is not a co-op, only that it was believed to be transferable at the time of purchase, it is sad when things are not clearly explained or understood by the parties.:-(
> 
> However your description of the duplex thing is my understanding, but once when speaking to a friend who lived in a semi-detached, she kept calling it a duplex and I was surprised when I went there to see it was side by side and not a single unit...
> 
> Strange how words can affect the 'pictures in our mind'


You absolutely have to know what you are buying. And it could very well be different where you are, since the Condominium Act is a provincial law. If it was not transferrable, that should have been made very clear.

If your friend owns both units and they are legally one plot of land, then she's in a duplex that happens to be in a style of a semi-detached house. But if she owns just one, she owns a semi-detached house and is confusing you with words.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I've been thinking about the MFA for a long time as a "one day". But I may as well go for it... nothing to lose but a little time to put my portfolio together, but that's just another excuse to write more.  There are not that many programs out in Canada for this, but the one I like best is at UBC--they have an optional residency program, so I'd go to Vancouver for a week or so, and then do the rest part-time and online from Toronto. (Oh darn, an excuse to visit Vancouver.)
> 
> It's hard to photograph your own hair, but here it is. The highlights and layers are new:


Go for it, Sonal. One never knows where a path leads until you start the journey. There will be forks in this road, and obstacles, but you have overcome these before, so as I have said before ........ Excelsior .......... "ever upward". Paix, mon amie.

Great pic.


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> Looks Wonderful! did you recognize yourself this morning??
> 
> (and any excuse is a good one to visit Vancouver, it is a beautiful city)


I woke up this morning, and my messy bed-head looked good. 

I owe my friend for referring me to her hairdresser. The best part about him is that he always gives lessons about how to style it and maintain it at home so that it stays looking good--I had a blowdry and hairspray lesson. (He figures that if my hair always looks good, then he looks good.) Next time I go, he's going to teach me how to use hot rollers.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> I woke up this morning, and my messy bed-head looked good.
> 
> I owe my friend for referring me to her hairdresser. The best part about him is that he always gives lessons about how to style it and maintain it at home so that it stays looking good--I had a blowdry and hairspray lesson. (He figures that if my hair always looks good, then he looks good.) Next time I go, he's going to teach me how to use hot rollers.


Sounds like you have the perfect hairdresser there, many will help, but there are many who won't.... 
you are so right, if you look good he looks good.... :clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> Alternative Ways to Donate to the Haiti Hurricanes Emergency Fund for Children
> 
> I found a charity that is legit that takes paypal donations. Lots of questionable sites with charities I've never heard of.
> 
> I sent in a small donation, and encourage others to do the same. Without the earthquake, things are already very tough down there.


Thanks for the info, I agree things are bad anyway.... any donation is a good thing....


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Alternative Ways to Donate to the Haiti Hurricanes Emergency Fund for Children
> 
> I found a charity that is legit that takes paypal donations. Lots of questionable sites with charities I've never heard of.
> 
> I sent in a small donation, and encourage others to do the same. Without the earthquake, things are already very tough down there.


Garett, I am a regular contributor to Canadian Save the Children, since it is a category A charity, which means that at least 80%+ goes to the people and not the organizational overhead.


----------



## macdoodle

Thought this was interesting.... 


Ten rules for being human 


1. You will receive a body. You may like it or hate it, but
it's yours to keep for the entire period.

2. You will learn lessons. You are enrolled in a full-time
informal school called, "life".

3. There are no mistakes, only lessons. Growth is a process of
trial, error, and experimentation. The "failed" experiments are
as much a part of the process as the experiments that ultimately
"work".

4. Lessons are repeated until they are learned. A lesson will
be presented to you in various forms until you have learned it.
When you have learned it, you can go on to the next lesson.

5. Learning lessons does not end. There's no part of life that
doesn't contain its lessons. If you're "alive", that means there
are still lessons to be learned.

6. "There" is no better a place than "here". When your "there"
has become a "here", you will simply obtain another "there" that
will again look better than "here".

7. Other people are merely mirrors of you. You cannot love or
hate something about another person unless it reflects to you
something you love or hate about yourself.

8. What you make of your life is up to you. You have all the
tools and resources you need. What you do with them is up to
you. The choice is yours.

9. Your answers lie within you. The answers to life's questions
lie within you. All you need to do is look, listen, and trust.

10. You will forget all this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very interesting, and very true, Leslie.


----------



## macdoodle

Tried to edit the above because I found the original piece ..... from the book... I think it is more complete... 

The Rules for being Human

When you were born, you didn't come with an owner's manual; these guidelines make life work better.

1. You will receive a body. You may like it or hate it, but it's the only thing you are sure to keep for the rest of your life.

2. You will learn lessons. You are enrolled in a full-time informal school called "Life on Planet Earth". Every person or incident is the Universal Teacher.

3. There are no mistakes, only lessons. Growth is a process of experimentation. "Failures" are as much a part of the process as "success."

4. A lesson is repeated until learned. It is presented to you in various forms until you learn it -- then you can go on to the next lesson.

5. If you don't learn easy lessons, they get harder. External problems are a precise reflection of your internal state. When you clear inner obstructions, your outside world changes. Pain is how the universe gets your attention.

6. You will know you've learned a lesson when your actions change. Wisdom is practice. A little of something is better than a lot of nothing.

7. "There" is no better than "here". When your "there" becomes a "here" you will simply obtain another "there" that again looks better than "here."

8. Others are only mirrors of you. You cannot love or hate something about another unless it reflects something you love or hate in yourself.

9. Your life is up to you. Life provides the canvas; you do the painting. Take charge of your life -- or someone else will.

10. You always get what you want. Your subconscious rightfully determines what energies, experiences, and people you attract -- therefore, the only foolproof way to know what you want is to see what you have. There are no victims, only students.

11. There is no right or wrong, but there are consequences. Moralizing doesn't help. Judgments only hold the patterns in place. Just do your best.

12. Your answers lie inside you. Children need guidance from others; as we mature, we trust our hearts, where the Laws of Spirit are written. You know more than you have heard or read or been told. All you need to do is to look, listen, and trust.

13. You will forget all this.

14. You can remember any time you wish.

(From the book "If Life is a Game, These are the Rules" by Cherie Carter-Scott)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the citation, Leslie. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> :clap:
> 
> I know that you are a donation kind of guy. I want to give a lot more but my cash flow and reserves have plummeted. Hopefully I can find something suitable in the future to bring back the flow.


Garett, growing up poor taught me one thing, namely that money can't solve all of a person's problems, but it helps. Thus, I have a full time job, which pays well, and I feel as if I should share some of what I earn with those who don't have as much. What my family donated this year might have bought the wide screen TV (which my son wants) and a Cuban vacation (which my wife wants), but I see that our donations made a greater impact upon the lives of real people.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Garett, growing up poor taught me one thing, namely that money can't solve all of a person's problems, but it helps. Thus, I have a full time job, which pays well, and I feel as if I should share some of what I earn with those who don't have as much. What my family donated this year might have bought the wide screen TV (which my son wants) and a Cuban vacation (which my wife wants), but I see that our donations made a greater impact upon the lives of real people.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


:clap: 

If we all do what we can , be it at home or abroad, with whatever resources we have to share, then eventually, it will all be alright.... that is a long way off perhaps, but you cannot stop trying....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap:
> 
> If we all do what we can , be it at home or abroad, with whatever resources we have to share, then eventually, it will all be alright.... that is a long way off perhaps, but you cannot stop trying....


An excellent point, Leslie. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> If I win a million in the lottery or come up with a business plan that will give me the same result, I will buy you a big screen TV and send you and your family to Cuba.
> 
> I think you deserve it.


Thanks for the offer, Garett ....... but I would still ask you to donate the money to a good charity. We don't watch TV enough to justify getting a new TV since our 10 year old Sony still works fine. As for Cuba, maybe someday my wife and I shall return. We shall see.

Again, thanks for the offer.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Ok then, if the win or the business is big enough, I will charter a plane and go to Cuba myself. With a quick stop in Newfoundland where you and your family will be kidnapped and forced against your will, taken to a first class trip with me and my woman to Cuba. We can discuss your favorite charities and how much to give to them over a drink with an umbrella in it while relaxing in hammocks on the beach.
> 
> (No Arabian dancers, I promise)
> 
> There you will all be forced to enjoy first class entertainment, accommodation, food, pampered at the spas, and travel.


Cool. Merci, mon ami. Actually, I am closer to Cuba than you are, so we could both fly down and meet there .................. and then let the fun begin. :clap:

I bought a lottery ticket for tonight. Played the time and dates of the birth of my daughter, who died two years ago today. If I win the 3.5 million, half of it goes to the various charities for her disabilities (e.g., CNIB, CP Association of Canada, etc). We shall see.

So, if I win, I take you to Cuba. Deal?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Merci, mon ami. Actually, I am closer to Cuba than you are, so we could both fly down and meet there .................. and then let the fun begin. :clap:
> 
> I bought a lottery ticket for tonight. Played the time and dates of the birth of my daughter, who died two years ago today. If I win the 3.5 million, half of it goes to the various charities for her disabilities (e.g., CNIB, CP Association of Canada, etc). We shall see.
> 
> So, if I win, I take you to Cuba. Deal?


I have a deal with my superintendent. If I win the lottery, I buy her a Harley.

If she wins the lottery, I'll sell her the building and she can be my boss instead.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Garett, growing up poor taught me one thing, namely that money can't solve all of a person's problems, but it helps. Thus, I have a full time job, which pays well, and I feel as if I should share some of what I earn with those who don't have as much. What my family donated this year might have bought the wide screen TV (which my son wants) and a Cuban vacation (which my wife wants), but I see that our donations made a greater impact upon the lives of real people.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


.


----------



## friend

Now they saying that as many as 100.000 people might have died 
in the earthquake in Haiti.
If so, it is horrendous and unbelievable.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, I have picked out a spot for us in Cuba just in case we win the big one in tonight's lottery. Anyone else interested in coming for some sun and fun???


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> You are under no obligation to take me or do anything for me if you win. I think you are a much better person than I am and I see your sacrifices and difficult situations you have had raising your handicapped daughter under very difficult circumstances. Not that my life has been a picnic or worked out as planned. You do real sacrifices to help others by denying yourself and giving generously to those in real need. Think of my offer to you as karma.
> 
> It would be an honour to go with you.


No need to compare the two of us, Garett. I am who I am and you are who you are, and neither is better or worse than the other. Paix, mon ami.

Let's hope for some good Karma for those here in The Shang who are in need of this lift (e.g., Jeanne, Vicki, Diane, Lois, et al).


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> No need to compare the two of us, Garett. I am who I am and you are who you are, and neither is better or worse than the other. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> Let's hope for some good Karma for those here in The Shang who are in need of this lift (e.g., Jeanne, Vicki, Diane, Lois, et al).


Second that motion ... 100%


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, would you like to come to Cuba with Garett and yours truly?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, would you like to come to Cuba with Garett and yours truly?


I sure would.... :clap: I'm not so sure my spanish would make it through though :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Looks awesome Dr. Marc G.! Thanks for that.
> 
> Got todays workout done. It went quite well.





macdoodle said:


> I sure would.... :clap: I'm not so sure my spanish would make it through though :lmao:


Thanks, Garett. 

No problem, Leslie. Part of our package is a tour guide just for us. I have blocked off a whole hotel for us, as well as a section of the beach. See the pics for where we shall be located. 

FYI, spouses, significant others, et al, are, of course, welcome. My wife insisted upon this clause in the agreement should I win the 6-49 Jackpot tonight.


----------



## Cameo

Wait for me....I'm coming, I'm coming....wouldn't miss it!!!!!! 

Hope everyone is well....going to catch up on posts and shall be back later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Wait for me....I'm coming, I'm coming....wouldn't miss it!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well....going to catch up on posts and shall be back later.


Evening, Jeanne. Yes, by all means join us in sunny Cuba. Hasta la vista.


----------



## Dr.G.

You might want to learn some important Spanish prior to our trip. For example,

Somos de los Shang. = We are from The Shang.

Doctor G estará pagando por todo. = Dr. G. will be paying for everything.

¿Cuánto es ese doxie? = How much is that doxie?

Me encanta Dachshunds. = I love dachshunds.


----------



## friend

Sweet Lord.
Over 100.000 dead and maybe as many as 200.000 injured.
Poor people. 
I'm in tears. 

I have no money at the moment to send.
I can only offer them my prayers.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sweet Lord.
> Over 100.000 dead and maybe as many as 200.000 injured.
> Poor people.
> I'm in tears.
> 
> I have no money at the moment to send.
> I can only offer them my prayers.


Sad, but all too true. I have sent contributions to four different organizations, so consider some of that your contribution as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Garett.
> 
> No problem, Leslie. Part of our package is a tour guide just for us. I have blocked off a whole hotel for us, as well as a section of the beach. See the pics for where we shall be located.
> 
> FYI, spouses, significant others, et al, are, of course, welcome. My wife insisted upon this clause in the agreement should I win the 6-49 Jackpot tonight.


Well my question is will there be any 'spare' significant others for those of us who have none??:lmao:





Dr.G. said:


> You might want to learn some important Spanish prior to our trip. For example,
> 
> Somos de los Shang. = We are from The Shang.
> 
> Doctor G estará pagando por todo. = Dr. G. will be paying for everything.
> 
> ¿Cuánto es ese doxie? = How much is that doxie?
> 
> Me encanta Dachshunds. = I love dachshunds.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, you may bring a friend if you like.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Sweet Lord.
> Over 100.000 dead and maybe as many as 200.000 injured.
> Poor people.
> I'm in tears.
> 
> I have no money at the moment to send.
> I can only offer them my prayers.


Same here Caman, but I believe that prayers last longer and can make it into the hearts of those who can do what we, right now, cannot.... 

collective consciousness reacts and creates to the most pressing needs... so our's and many others who are praying for these people, will continually act for the good.... 

this is just my belief...


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but all too true. I have sent contributions to four different organizations, so consider some of that your contribution as well. Paix, mon ami.


Good man
and thank you Marc.
Means a lot to me hear you say that.



macdoodle said:


> Same here Caman, but I believe that prayers last longer and can make it into the hearts of those who can do what we, right now, cannot....
> 
> collective consciousness reacts and creates to the most pressing needs... so our's and many others who are praying for these people, will continually act for the good....
> this is just my belief...


I think you are right Leslie.
We must have Faith in God and faith in yourselves.
Togetherness and minds and hearts working together
are powerful tool in times of great need.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Same here Caman, but I believe that prayers last longer and can make it into the hearts of those who can do what we, right now, cannot....
> 
> collective consciousness reacts and creates to the most pressing needs... so our's and many others who are praying for these people, will continually act for the good....
> 
> this is just my belief...


Good idea, Leslie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, you may bring a friend if you like.


O.K. I am sure there are many who would love to come..... Thanks!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good man
and thank you Marc.
Means a lot to me hear you say that." 

No problem, Caman. We share what we have here in The Shang. I have helped out some of our Shang members with some financial help, so this is the least I could do for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

A good point re reality and helping, and in doing our best, Garett.


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> Marc, I know that you are the sort of person that would do this for people.
> 
> 
> 
> Caman I know that you are the sort of person that helps people when you are able to.
> 
> I have a saying that I got from a native Indian man I met a few times:
> 
> "It is 100% unrealistic to expect 100% of the people to be 100% self sufficient 100% of the time."
> 
> It is also unrealistic to expect anyone to always be able to help when help is needed. All we can do is our best when and however we can.


:clap: Well said, and so true...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> O.K. I am sure there are many who would love to come..... Thanks!!


Leslie, you would need to learn the following phrase for "This is my friend, _____" -- "Este es mi amigo ____" , or "Este es mi amiga _____ " , depending upon whether it is a male or female friend.

I am amazed at how much of my university Spanish is coming back to me, along with the Spanish Language CDs I bought prior to going to Cuba.


----------



## KC4

I have heard on the radio that the dead and injured toll in Haiti could reach 500,000. (Rueters) I hope I heard that wrong.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> I have heard on the radio that the dead and injured toll in Haiti could reach 500,000. (Rueters) I hope I heard that wrong.


Way too painful to even contemplate.... :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I have heard on the radio that the dead and injured toll in Haiti could reach 500,000. (Rueters) I hope I heard that wrong.





macdoodle said:


> Way too painful to even contemplate.... :-(


It is a tragedy compounded by the reality that there is little internal governmental infrastructure to help the people there. All the more reason why the NGOs that are already there are going to be taxed to the limit. The four organizations through which I made contributions all sent out emergency emails to regular contributors re the urgent need NOW for contributions. :-(


----------



## macdoodle

Can you imagine losing these hospitals???


TELUS, news, headlines, stories, breaking, canada, canadian, national


----------



## Dr.G.

Canada seems set for the deployment of Canada's Disaster Assistance Response Team (DART). That should provide some help. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I was out at the hospital for a test and stopped at our local Red Cross office and made a substantial contribution as well. The Shang is now is playing an important role in the recovery efforts as I made it from the Shang Gang on the form I signed.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I was out at the hospital for a test and stopped at our local Red Cross office and made a substantial contribution as well. The Shang is now is playing an important role in the recovery efforts as I made it from the Shang Gang on the form I signed.


:clap::clap: THANK YOU SO MUCH! this is a generous and warm gesture... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I was out at the hospital for a test and stopped at our local Red Cross office and made a substantial contribution as well. The Shang is now is playing an important role in the recovery efforts as I made it from the Shang Gang on the form I signed.


Good for you, Don. Paix, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> I was out at the hospital for a test and stopped at our local Red Cross office and made a substantial contribution as well. The Shang is now is playing an important role in the recovery efforts as I made it from the Shang Gang on the form I signed.


Thank you Don, and good for you for contributing. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Don! That's Great...

I also made a donation in the name of the Shang Gang to the Partners In Health Care in Haiti...
Partners In Health (PIH), Health Care for the Poor

I first learned about this organization when I read Tracy Kidder's Book "Mountains Beyond Mountains" the story of Dr. Paul Farmer and how he would come to build a hospital (which still stands because it is outside of Port au Prince in a plains area) in Haiti. 

Fabulous story and person.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Thanks Don! That's Great...
> 
> I also made a donation in the name of the Shang Gang to the Partners In Health Care in Haiti...
> Partners In Health (PIH), Health Care for the Poor
> 
> I first learned about this organization when I read Tracy Kidder's Book "Mountains Beyond Mountains" the story of Dr. Paul Farmer and how he would come to build a hospital (which still stands because it is outside of Port au Prince in a plains area) in Haiti.
> 
> Fabulous story and person.


:clap::clap: Thank you for your thoughtfulness, sharing with us all.... most generous!

Did you hear that the hospitals have been destroyed? is this one of them?? (I hope not)


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: Thank you for your thoughtfulness, sharing with us all.... most generous!
> 
> Did you hear that the hospitals have been destroyed? is this one of them?? (I hope not)


Nope, according to the PIH website statement: 



> We have already begun to implement a two-part strategy to address the immediate need for emergency medical care in Port-au-Prince. First, we are organizing the logistics to get the medical staff and supplies needed for setting up field hospital sites in Port-au-Prince where we can triage patients, provide emergency care, and send those who need surgery or more complex treatment to our functioning hospitals and surgical facilities. To do this, we are creating a supply chain through the Dominican Republic. *Second, we are ensuring that our facilities in the Central Plateau are ready to serve the flow of patients from Port-au-Prince.* Operating and procedure rooms are staffed, supplied, and equipped for surgeries and we have converted a church in Cange into a large triage area. Already our sites in Cange and Hinche are reporting a steady flow of people coming with medical needs from the capital city. In the days that come we will need to make sure our pharmacies and supplies stay stocked and our staff continue to be able to respond.
> 
> Currently, our greatest need is financial support. Haiti is facing a crisis worse than it has seen in years, and it is a country that has faced years of crisis, both natural disaster and otherwise. The country is in need of millions of dollars right now to meet the needs of the communities hardest hit by the earthquake. *Our facilities are strategically placed just two hours outside of Port-au-Prince and will inevitably absorb the flow of patients out of the city.* In addition, we need cash on-hand to quickly procure emergency medical supplies, basic living necessities, as well as transportation and logistics support for the tens of thousands of people that will be seeking care at mobile field hospitals in the capital city. Any and all support that will help us respond to the immediate needs and continue our mission of strengthening the public health system in Haiti is greatly appreciated. Help us stand up for Haiti now.


Emphasis mine.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I was out at the hospital for a test and stopped at our local Red Cross office and made a substantial contribution as well. The Shang is now is playing an important role in the recovery efforts as I made it from the Shang Gang on the form I signed.





KC4 said:


> Thanks Don! That's Great...
> 
> I also made a donation in the name of the Shang Gang to the Partners In Health Care in Haiti...
> Partners In Health (PIH), Health Care for the Poor
> 
> I first learned about this organization when I read Tracy Kidder's Book "Mountains Beyond Mountains" the story of Dr. Paul Farmer and how he would come to build a hospital (which still stands because it is outside of Port au Prince in a plains area) in Haiti.
> 
> Fabulous story and person.


Well done Don and Kim. :clap:
When the money comes in on the 19th of this
I will follow suit.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

Time for bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Camen. Speak with your tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Nope, according to the PIH website statement:
> 
> 
> Emphasis mine.


thank goodness, no matter where they are they will be more than swamped.... this is so overwhelming....:-(


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight all, my prayers and thoughts will be with the survivors and their families, and for the souls that left this earth, a peaceful journey .... 


Until the morrow!! Sleep well. :yawn:


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Goodnight all, my prayers and thoughts will be with the survivors and their families, and for the souls that left this earth, a peaceful journey ....
> 
> 
> Until the morrow!! Sleep well. :yawn:


+1

G'night all...


----------



## SINC

Safe journey tomorrow Kim.


----------



## friend

God morning gang.
I hope ye have had a good sleep.

Off to the dentist in a little while.
Must fix all those heath issues before the move.
It's so much more expensive in the US then it is here.
I don't like to go to dentist that I don't know, so I'm off to
a friends clinic. Only drawback is that it includes a 2 hours bus ride.
So 4 hours on the bus, but I'm bringing my Mac so I can work.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> God morning gang.
> I hope ye have had a good sleep.
> 
> Off to the dentist in a little while.
> Must fix all those heath issues before the move.
> It's so much more expensive in the US then it is here.
> I don't like to go to dentist that I don't know, so I'm off to
> a friends clinic. Only drawback is that it includes a 2 hours bus ride.
> So 4 hours on the bus, but I'm bringing my Mac so I can work.


Good Morning Caman, I haven't been to sleep yet, just not tired tonight I guess...

Wishing you a successful time at the dentist, and he can fix whatever is needed so you don't have to go back on the long drive.... Buses are wonderful as you don't have to pay attention to the road, and you can 'Mac Away' to your hearts content ... that is a plus I never had on a bus, I only had a book, and those bumps made it hard to read.... 
Hope you don't have the same problem!!


----------



## friend

Daybook.
Sharaf 15
January 14

_O Son of Man!
Should prosperity befall thee, rejoice not, and 
should abasement come upon thee, grieve not, 
for both shall pass away and be no more._
Bahá'u'lláh

_The solution of economic questions will not be
brought about by array of capital agains labour,
and labour against capital, in strife and conflict,
but by the voluntary attitude of goodwill 
on both sides. Then the real and lasting 
justness of conditions will be secured...._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Good Morning Caman, I haven't been to sleep yet, just not tired tonight I guess...
> 
> Wishing you a successful time at the dentist, and he can fix whatever is needed so you don't have to go back on the long drive.... Buses are wonderful as you don't have to pay attention to the road, and you can 'Mac Away' to your hearts content ... that is a plus I never had on a bus, I only had a book, and those bumps made it hard to read....
> Hope you don't have the same problem!!


Good morning Leslie and good night.
Thanks, I'm sure it will be fine.
My friend is a brilliant dentist and a good friend.
Sleep well.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good morning Leslie and good night.
> Thanks, I'm sure it will be fine.
> My friend is a brilliant dentist and a good friend.
> Sleep well.


Then I leave you in good hands... 

Too early for breakfast, for me anyway.. 1: am right now... :yawn: guess it's time ....
Good morning to you and good night for me! 

thanks for the inspirational teaching.... something to think on as I drift off!!


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán and good night Leslie. I've just finished uploading for the day. 'Tis a bit early for breakfast, but I will throw on the tea and coffee, grab a cuppa and I'm off to do a day's worth of updates for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Leslie and Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall make a warm breakfast for everyone when they arise to face the new day.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman, Leslie and Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall make a warm breakfast for everyone when they arise to face the new day.


Good morning all: The sun is starting to rise here in Windsor and it is about +2 so not bad.

Don I loved the Mother's Day gift idea as shown on SAP


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How are you making out today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. How are you making out today?


I'm good Marc, we put an offer on a condo, so now we are just waiting to see what happens. If we don't get it, there will be others.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> I'm good Marc, we put an offer on a condo, so now we are just waiting to see what happens. If we don't get it, there will be others.


Oooooh! How exciting!


----------



## SINC

Rp, I nearly died laughing when i saw that Mother's day shot. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Oooooh! How exciting!


Morning Sonal, yes we are quite excited. I will send you some pictures if we get it.
It is surrounded by walking trails, close to the river and has tons of shopping and such near by.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Morning Sonal, yes we are quite excited. I will send you some pictures if we get it.
> It is surrounded by walking trails, close to the river and has tons of shopping and such near by.


Terrific... I'd love to see photos. It sounds like a great location.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Sonal, yes we are quite excited. I will send you some pictures if we get it.
> It is surrounded by walking trails, close to the river and has tons of shopping and such near by.


Sounds like a great spot. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

So, how is our new-look/new-attitude Sonal this morning?


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. My youngest and I are hanging out with a nasty cough that we got from my wife and oldest. No other symptoms. Just a bronchial cough. Oh well, it could be worse.

Don and Kim, thank you very much for your kind contributions in the name of the Shang. Very thoughtful. I was watching CTV news last night (not turning this into a political discussion) and they were interviewing Layton. In the same sentence, he went from talking about the disaster in Hati, to bashing Harper. Does this guy have no decency? Can he not let go of politics for just one minute and focus on what he was being interviewed for instead of his own agenda?

My wife and I just turned to each other and at the same time said did he just do that? We changed the channel shortly after. [/end rant]

Did you win the lottery Marc? For those who have little Spanish all you need to know is: Dos cervezas por favor. That simple phrase will get you by in any situation. 

I'll pass on the trip Marc. I will give up my spot for those who have never experienced the island. Now if it were Hawaii.....


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Morning Sonal, yes we are quite excited. I will send you some pictures if we get it.
> It is surrounded by walking trails, close to the river and has tons of shopping and such near by.


It sounds like a nice place Rp. I hope you get it!1


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> So, how is our new-look/new-attitude Sonal this morning?


I'm writing up a list of the top 10 reasons a great hairdresser is better than a boyfriend.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> I'm writing up a list of the top 10 reasons a great hairdresser is better than a boyfriend.


Hell Sonal, we could do that:

1. A great hairdresser mould the beauty that is already there rather than trying to change the beauty within.

2. When a great hairdresser says, " yes, dear" they are actually listening!

3. A great hairdresser's only concern is to bring out your highlights rather than colour over.

Marc, Don .... your turn......

My daughter tells me that there are two thoughts with men:

1. Finding the right guy is like walking into a library, you may have to go through volumes but a good read will help in finding a treasure who's experience you will cherish the rest of your life ....... the other view is:

2. Men are like parking spaces, all the good one's are currently taken and the only one's left are either handicapped or too small. 

You sound like a library approach to me.......


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> I'm good Marc, we put an offer on a condo, so now we are just waiting to see what happens. If we don't get it, there will be others.


This is the hard part... the waiting, but you are correct, if it doesn't work out more are out there, sometimes if things like this don't happen, it's because something better is waiting, just for you! It is very exciting and sounds like a great place .. I do hope you get good news today! 




Sonal said:


> I'm writing up a list of the top 10 reasons a great hairdresser is better than a boyfriend.


:lmao: Good idea, can't wait to see the list... 

how about, when the HD gives you a compliment, all he _really_ wants is a good tip!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Sorry to hear of your cold, along with your son. 

"Did you win the lottery Marc? For those who have little Spanish all you need to know is: Dos cervezas por favor. That simple phrase will get you by in any situation." No, I did not win last night. Such is Life. Next time .......... 

I did win $102 in ProLine on a few $2 bets I made for some hockey and basketball games. Going to send that off to the Canadian Red Cross to add to the $400 I sent to the four organizations already on the ground in Haiti. I shall try to do what Don and Kim did as to a contribution for The Shang Gang. Hopefully, I will be able to do that online since the location of the nearest Red Cross center would require me to drive there. We shall see.

Good luck with your cold. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

I applaud all of your efforts Marc.

The cold isn't a typical cold. It's just a nagging cough that hurts like hell when I cough. More of an annoyance than anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I applaud all of your efforts Marc.
> 
> The cold isn't a typical cold. It's just a nagging cough that hurts like hell when I cough. More of an annoyance than anything.


Thanks, Warren. A painful cough is not something to ignore. Without wanting to gross everyone out, but it is an important point, when you cough up any flem, what color is it?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Warren. A painful cough is not something to ignore. Without wanting to gross everyone out, but it is an important point, when you cough up any flem, what color is it?


No phlegm, just a dry hacking cough.

Agreed the wet cough could indicate a more serious issue. As a side note though, I had a bad case of bronchitis in the past and every time I get a cough, my bronchioles tend to get irritated. It will be gone in a couple of days. Good Ol' Buckley's!! :clap: XX)


----------



## friend

Good afternoon me friends.

Back home after the trip to the dentist.
My friend Bakhtiar wanted to by me lunch, but I settled 
on a free salad instead from the saladsbar, since I'm trying to lose some weight.
Then he would not charge me for the full price of the cap he put in
and charged me for a filling instead.
So I had two teeth done for only $245.00. 
He is such a nice man and a gentleman as well.

The bus ride was productive too, as I almost managed to complete the lyrics
to "The Phone Call" which we intend to record tomorrow.
And on the way there I saw that it was possible to donate to the Haiti victims using the cell phone,
so I put in a few bob. Although I could not mention the Shang, since you should only write the word _catastrophy_.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> I applaud all of your efforts Marc.


And so do I. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> No phlegm, just a dry hacking cough.
> 
> Agreed the wet cough could indicate a more serious issue. As a side note though, I had a bad case of bronchitis in the past and every time I get a cough, my bronchioles tend to get irritated. It will be gone in a couple of days. Good Ol' Buckley's!! :clap: XX)


Warren, no phlegm that is a greenish color like this XX) means no infection. However, where is the pain?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Glad to hear of your successful dentist trip, lyrics and contribution. In Canada, we call that "a hat trick". Paix, mon ami.

How is your daughter feeling today?


----------



## MaxPower

Oh, Marc, you're making mountains out of molehills. It's nothing really. I can still function. Don't forget, you are talking to a health care professional, although "retired" 

If it does get worse, I will seek the advice of my Doctor.

I do thank you for your concern though.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good afternoon me friends.
> 
> Back home after the trip to the dentist.
> My friend Bakhtiar wanted to by me lunch, but I settled
> on a free salad instead from the saladsbar, since I'm trying to lose some weight.
> Then he would not charge me for the full price of the cap he put in
> and charged me for a filling instead.
> So I had two teeth done for only $245.00.
> He is such a nice man and a gentleman as well.
> 
> The bus ride was productive too, as I almost managed to complete the lyrics
> to "The Phone Call" which we intend to record tomorrow.
> And on the way there I saw that it was possible to donate to the Haiti victims using the cell phone,
> so I put in a few bob. Although I could not mention the Shang, since you should only write the word _catastrophy_.


Glad to hear you had a successful day Caman, and how lucky to have such a kind and considerate friend.... 

Finished Lyrics is a good thing too, are you happy with them?

And I think the fact you were able to donate a few bob is great.... thanks for thinking of us... it is the thought that counts... 

I am certain there is a jar in one of the banks around here, and as I am heading into town later, I will also add my 2 cents worth to the cause, I feel they will be needing help for awhile, so later when more flush will add more.... I think the 'jars' will be out for a few more weeks / months .....


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Glad to hear you had a successful day Caman, and how lucky to have such a kind and considerate friend....
> 
> Finished Lyrics is a good thing too, are you happy with them?
> 
> And I think the fact you were able to donate a few bob is great.... thanks for thinking of us... it is the thought that counts...
> 
> I am certain there is a jar in one of the banks around here, and as I am heading into town later, I will also add my 2 cents worth to the cause, I feel they will be needing help for awhile, so later when more flush will add more.... I think the 'jars' will be out for a few more weeks / months .....


Yes he a really nice lad.
The lyrics is coming on great and are pretty funny.
I'l post them when they are finished.
It's good to have the opportunity to give at least a few bob, 
but as you said yesterday the prayers might be even more important.
My wife agreed with that, we spoke of that this morning.
But it will require a massive action and contribution of 
money, support, labour, supplies and prayers to save and rebuild Haiti
for the poor people. It's on the news now. 
My God the devastation, poor people. A mammoth task ahead.


MazterCBlazter said:


> Keep making nice music Caman.


I will my friend.
It's what I know and my small contribution to the world.
If I can make someone feel better or happy, raise some money or/and 
maybe inspire someone it is surely worth doing.

Although, the wife wont let me go chocolatelly, I'm sure. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Yes he a really nice lad.
> The lyrics is coming on great and are pretty funny.
> I'l post them when they are finished.
> It's good to have the opportunity to give at least a few bob,
> but as you said yesterday the prayers might be even more important.
> My wife agreed with that, we spoke of that this morning.
> But it will require a massive action and contribution of
> money, support, labour, supplies and prayers to save and rebuild Haiti
> for the poor people. It's on the news now.
> My God the devastation, poor people. A mammoth task ahead.


Like so many things in these past years, I cannot wrap my mind around the devastation
of these natural disasters.... and the un-natural ones either.
Every penny . nickel dime or quarter counts, and hopefully the lost people will be found alive... I imagine there will be a lot of medical personnel heading out.... as well as anyone with any sort of medical training.... from all over the world...


----------



## macdoodle

Got this today, not sure if you all get this new stuff, but here it is anyway, it is FREE and for mobile things.... 

Apple - MobileMe - Your iPhone, Mac, and PC. In perfect sync.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Got this today, not sure if you all get this new stuff, but here it is anyway, it is FREE and for mobile things....
> 
> Apple - MobileMe - Your iPhone, Mac, and PC. In perfect sync.


Ah, that's why. 
I turned on the internet just before the bus left the town where my dentist friend
has his surgery and I borrowed a weak internet connection that didn't work well
at all, but Mail went into action and just seconds after logging in I had my e-mails.


----------



## SINC

I just received a series of e-mails from Kim, aboard a flight to Houston. Being the great reporter she is, she took pictures and wrote a story on a team of Canadian sniffer dogs and their owners aboard the plane and her seat mates on their way to Haiti.

Can you imagine pounding out a 587 word report on an iPhone? She's a sweetheart and you can read her works tomorrow on mybirdie.ca.

I always knew she had the right stuff! :clap::clap:


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I just received a series of e-mails from Kim, aboard a flight to Houston. Being the great reporter she is, she took pictures and wrote a story on a team of Canadian sniffer dogs and their owners aboard the plane and her seat mates.
> 
> Can you imagine pounding out a 587 word report on an iPhone? She's a sweetheart and you can read her works tomorrow on mybirdie.ca.
> 
> I always knew she had the right stuff! :clap::clap:


Well done Kim. :clap:
Thanks Don, looking forward reading it tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Well done Kim. :clap:
> Thanks Don, looking forward reading it tomorrow.


Just edited my first post to include the fact those dogs and owners are on their way to Haiti to help victims. Mea culpa.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I just received a series of e-mails from Kim, aboard a flight to Houston. Being the great reporter she is, she took pictures and wrote a story on a team of Canadian sniffer dogs and their owners aboard the plane and her seat mates on their way to Haiti.
> 
> Can you imagine pounding out a 587 word report on an iPhone? She's a sweetheart and you can read her works tomorrow on mybirdie.ca.
> 
> I always knew she had the right stuff! :clap::clap:


Well isn't that a 'scoop' for you Don,? is she getting special pay for this messaging genius?? 

Looking forward to seeing it, and nice to know they are going to Haiti, they should be a great help finding lost people... :clap:


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Well isn't that a 'scoop' for you Don,? is she getting special pay for this messaging genius??
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it, and nice to know they are going to Haiti, they should be a great help finding lost people... :clap:


Hey Leslie, I'm no cheapskate. I'm gonna double her salary for this yarn!


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Hey Leslie, I'm no cheapskate. I'm gonna double her salary for this yarn!


Good for you!!! So that is ...er... 2X 0 = 00 ...

Well a good hearty lunch at Chez Marc might square it a bit.... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Oh, Marc, you're making mountains out of molehills. It's nothing really. I can still function. Don't forget, you are talking to a health care professional, although "retired"
> 
> If it does get worse, I will seek the advice of my Doctor.
> 
> I do thank you for your concern though.


Just concerned, Warren. Still, you are the best one to assess your current situation. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Just concerned, Warren. Still, you are the best one to assess your current situation. Bon chance, mon ami.


It's good that you keep an eye open regarding healthcare issues.
To many times have I experienced reluctance to get assessment 
and treatment. And to many times has it ended badly.
Both my mother and my grandma got to the hospital to late to save them. 
I, meself, have been reluctant to seek hep when I have been quite ill
and I worked for many years in healthcare during the 80-ties and early 90-ties.

Warren, don't wait to long if you get worse, OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. How are you today?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. How are you today?


Good thanks Marc.
You are well too, I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good thanks Marc.
> You are well too, I hope.


Yes, just very busy with work. Speak with you later. Paix.


----------



## friend

Good night all.

Off to bed.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Just concerned, Warren. Still, you are the best one to assess your current situation. Bon chance, mon ami.


I really do appreciate the concern Marc. Like I mentioned, it is just an annoyance. The cough. Not you.


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> It's good that you keep an eye open regarding healthcare issues.
> To many times have I experienced reluctance to get assessment
> and treatment. And to many times has it ended badly.
> Both my mother and my grandma got to the hospital to late to save them.
> I, meself, have been reluctant to seek hep when I have been quite ill
> and I worked for many years in healthcare during the 80-ties and early 90-ties.
> 
> Don, don't wait to long if you get worse, OK.


Will do Camen. There is one thing my experience in health care has taught me. The longer you wait, the harder it is to treat.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Will do Camen. There is one thing my experience in health care has taught me. The longer you wait, the harder it is to treat.


Before I go to bed.
I wrote Don, but meant Warren. 
Sorry, but you got it anyway. 
take care and get well. 

Trues, it get harder.
I'm not to good to get to the doctor myself.
Quite bad actually. 

Nite all.


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> Before I go to bed.
> I wrote Don, but meant Warren.
> Sorry, but you got it anyway.
> take care and get well.
> 
> Trues, it get harder.
> I'm not to good to get to the doctor myself.
> Quite bad actually.
> 
> Nite all.


Health care professionals make the worst patients.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night all.
> 
> Off to bed.





MaxPower said:


> I really do appreciate the concern Marc. Like I mentioned, it is just an annoyance. The cough. Not you.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.

No problem, Warren. I have asthma, so I am conscious of various sorts of breathing problems. Hope your son feels better as well. Some chicken soup is on its way to the two of you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good nightt people of a time zone far far away.


Good night, Garett. Going to be so soon????


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk of sleep has gotten me tired. Best to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I will be maintaining contact with Kim whose last missive concerned "travelling back in time".

She may have to use a slate board for her next report. Note that it is NOT an iSlate either.


----------



## macdoodle

Nite to all of you who are off to la la land... Sweet dreams...


----------



## Rps

Good night all, just got off the phone from our real estate agent .... We got it!


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations RP!


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.
Just -3 here this morning.
Almost summer then so. :lmao:

.................
Daybook.
Sharaf 16
January 15

_O Son of Man.
Bestow My wealth upon My poor, that in heaven 
thou mayest draw from stores of unfading splendor
and treasures of imperishable glory. But by My
life! To offer up thy soul is a more glorious thing
couldst thou but see with Mine eyes._
Bahá'u'lláh

_He that oppresseth the poor reproacheth his Master: 
but he that honoreth him hath mercy on the poor_.
Proverbs 14:30


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good night all, just got off the phone from our real estate agent .... We got it!


Congratulations my friend. 
That's brilliant.
You have to show us some pic's later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just finished making our famour TGIF Breakfast, and brewing some coffee and tea. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good night all, just got off the phone from our real estate agent .... We got it!" Kudos, Rp. We shall have a housewarming party for you when you move in to your new home.

Morning, Caman. How are you feeling today?


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.
I not too bad now.
How's it going yourself?

I'm in the studio waiting for Molle to put down the double bass,
so I can try my new lyrics for the song.


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Good night all, just got off the phone from our real estate agent .... We got it!


Whoo hoo!!

Congratulations RP!!


----------



## MaxPower

Wow no one around this morning. Oh well. The coffee's on and our Hearts Desire Friday Buffet is ready to go. Enjoy all.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Warren.
How are you today.
I'll join you for a cup of java.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. I'm a bit late but I was putting the final touches on Kim's story on SAP this morning. I also spent a few minutes and posted a new thread on the story and Kim's efforts to get it to me here:

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else...s-haiti-bound-dog-search-team.html#post921797

If you have time, give it a read. 

I am so impressed that she composed the entire 600 word story at 35,000 feet on her iPhone! That's an awful lot of one finger typing folks. Thank you Kim! :clap:


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Don. 
How are you today?

There is a : in the link.
You might want to remove it, otherwise it doesn't open.


----------



## MaxPower

FYI Don,

The link to your site on the other thread has a typo and therefore cannot link to SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Wow no one around this morning. Oh well. The coffee's on and our Hearts Desire Friday Buffet is ready to go. Enjoy all.


Morning, Warren. I had already made our TGIF Breakfast an hour and a half ago, but this is great for a buffet-style brunch. Merci.

How are you and your son feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Great story, Kim. Thanks for posting it, Don.


----------



## friend

dr.g. said:


> great story, kim. Thanks for posting it, don.


+1


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> I not too bad now.
> How's it going yourself?
> 
> I'm in the studio waiting for Molle to put down the double bass,
> so I can try my new lyrics for the song.


Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> FYI Don,
> 
> The link to your site on the other thread has a typo and therefore cannot link to SAP.


Thanks Warren. I had an extra ":" in there. I fixed it so it works now. Good catch.


----------



## friend

friend said:


> There is a : in the link.
> You might want to remove it, otherwise it doesn't open.





SINC said:


> Thanks Warren. I had an extra ":" in there. I fixed it so it works now. Good catch.


.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don, Warren, Sonal and good afternoon Caman. Very nice for the time of year here today in Bowmanville. I will send some pictures when we take possession in the mid of Feb. But the walking trails are superb. Don I didn't know you could use an electronic device on a plane. I don't have one, but I bet typing on an iPhone would suck for large texts, that would certainly show dedication. I suppose the tablet would be the same type of input.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Good night all, just got off the phone from our real estate agent .... We got it!


:clap::clap: Great news, when do you move in?? it will be all hustle and bustle and boxes for awhile... good time to throw out / donate the unnecessary  
You must be excited.... !


----------



## macdoodle

Forgot to wish you all a good morning, sorry... 

Thanks for the breakfast's there is now so much to choose from I can't decide, so a little of everything thanks! (I am hungry this AM) 

The wind is beginning to give me a headache, I used to get migraines from it when I first arrived, now it is just a headache if it goes on too long.... 

I think I am blaming the wind when it is more an empty tummy..

Is everyone experiencing the 'short term' not working on their weather widget, or is it just a few of us? 

We have been trying to contact them for days, nay, weeks, and there has been no reply, I am just wondering how widespread it is...

off to SAP ...


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: Great news, when do you move in?? it will be all hustle and bustle and boxes for awhile... good time to throw out / donate the unnecessary
> You must be excited.... !


Yes we are excited. We move in around the middle of Feb, so not too long to wait.
Actually, we will be keeping both homes until we sort things out. So for now the Condo will be our "cottage". It's off to Leon's.

Don, nice work on SAP, Kim's article is quite good. Doing what they will be doing would be both exciting and sad at the same time.

I have a son who is with OVERT, it is never a good thing when he is working.


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> Good afternoon Don.
> How are you today?
> 
> There is a : in the link.
> You might want to remove it, otherwise it doesn't open.





SINC said:


> Thanks Warren. I had an extra ":" in there. I fixed it so it works now. Good catch.


I think Camen beat me to the punch. Not by much mind you.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> I think Camen beat me to the punch. Not by much mind you.


Quicker, but not as handsome.  :lmao:

Time to go home to the kids.


----------



## MaxPower

You obviously have not seen a picture of yours truly.


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Don I didn't know you could use an electronic device on a plane. I don't have one, but I bet typing on an iPhone would suck for large texts, that would certainly show dedication. I suppose the tablet would be the same type of input.


 There's a setting called Airplane mode that disables the phone of the iPhone and allows you to use the other features of the device.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. How are you today?


----------



## friend

Hola Garett.
Que pasa?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, I have to admit that I hated the "Wassup" commercial, but this clip made me chuckle. Shalom, my friend. 

I think fish on Friday was something that Catholics did, and some still do, or so I am told.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Care for some herbal tea, Garett??? It should calm your nerves a bit.


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> I think I covered a few bases here, the Bahai, the Jewish, the Catholic, I was a fisherman, and I am an Atheist. This covers 5 points, hey the pentagram has 5 points....
> 
> Then there is beer the wassup comes from, that's 6 points, lotto 6/49 requires 6 numbers, to win so we can all go to Cuba, that's 7 points, 7 is a lucky number, so that's 8 points.....


And 8 is the money number, so thats 9 points and 9 indicates endings....
which brings us back to 1 ... new beginnings.... :lmao:

numerology can be quite fascinating!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Herbal tea for you as well?

Numerology is actually a part of the Jewish faith for some.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. Herbal tea for you as well?
> 
> Numerology is actually a part of the Jewish faith for some.


Love some tea, ginger and lemon with honey to sweeten... please 

Yes, numerology is very ancient, and was used a great deal in the Jewish faith, 
it is really an interesting study, 
A good book I have is called *The Divine Triangle *... quite in depth and if you wish some more exactness it is there for you too, it has a lot of good information and explanation...

If I am correct, (haven't checked it out for sure) I do believe the Masons used numerology a great deal too.


----------



## friend

I'm going to have a large cup of non-alcoholic mulled wine. 

If I was a fisherman with a sore leg, I could limp
out to the kitchen and have a mullet whine instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea coming right up for you, Leslie. Mulled wine for you, Caman

"If I was a fisherman with a sore leg, I could limp
out to the kitchen and have a mullet whine instead." Caman, if you were a writer of prose like Sonal, we could get you a chicken as an unexpected award ................ we could name it your Pullet Surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beyond Words - a Draw the Dog cartoon inspired by the late Gretl

A unique site you might want to check out.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Tea coming right up for you, Leslie. Mulled wine for you, Caman
> 
> "If I was a fisherman with a sore leg, I could limp
> out to the kitchen and have a mullet whine instead." Caman, if you were a writer of prose like Sonal, we could get you a chicken as an unexpected award ................ we could name it your Pullet Surprise.


:clap::clap::clap: good and punny Marc... I like that!!


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap::clap: good and punny Marc... I like that!!


It was witty and funny, indeed. :clap:
We will see more of that.
Marc my words.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

you guys crack me up!! :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> you guys crack me up!! :clap::lmao:


They may have to headline tonight at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. Dame Deborah DeDunderklop and her Devilish Dancing Doxies can't make it tonight.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

I remember those egg commercials.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I remember those egg commercials.


Hi Guys, just watching the hockey game, Yolkenin just scored. Scrambled defense and the back checkers were a bunch of ouefs.

Just wonderin, how soon do you think the Shang will hit 2 million posts, June?


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi Guys, just watching the hockey game, Yolkenin just scored. Scrambled defense and the back checkers were a bunch of ouefs.
> 
> Just wonderin, how soon do you think the Shang will hit 2 million posts, June?


Probably sooner with all the punny stuff going on!!:lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

One more post.


----------



## SINC

Rp typed "posts", but clearly meant page views seen on the "Everything Else, eh!" menu page, two very different things.


----------



## friend

It's 2:12 am and I don't want to go to bed.


----------



## SINC

I too have those kinds of nights Camán. Solitaire perhaps?


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I too have those kinds of nights Camán. Solitaire perhaps?


Could work, but then I have to listen to Jazz or classical music,
and then I never get to bed.
I will try in a few minutes. Sleep is just so boring sometime.
Watching "The miracles of Jesus" that i had on the TV harddrive.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Rp typed "posts", but clearly meant page views seen on the "Everything Else, eh!" menu page, two very different things.


Good catch Don, that is really what I meant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Guys, just watching the hockey game, Yolkenin just scored. Scrambled defense and the back checkers were a bunch of ouefs.
> 
> Just wonderin, how soon do you think the Shang will hit 2 million posts, June?


2 million posts or 2 million views???

"In under 6 years the posts are still under 60,000. 

So in around the year 2200." Wait and see if another litter of doxie pups are born in early March ............... that will bring out the Shang crowd.


----------



## friend

Ah, me eyes goes and I'm missing half of the program.
So conclusion:
Good night me friends.
Until tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami. Give your little ones a kiss for me.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Ah, me eyes goes and I'm missing half of the program.
> So conclusion:
> Good night me friends.
> Until tomorrow.


:yawn::yawn: off ye go man.... sleep well.... :yawn:

see you tomorrow ....


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk of sleep has gotten me tired. Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## macdoodle

Nite Marc, I have some stuff to do too... so I am off to get it done... 

goodnight all,


----------



## SINC

Must be movie time, Friday night and all. Some soft cheeses, tasty grapes with biscuits and a glass of port sounds good right about now.


----------



## overkill

Don that sounds like a greta idea, now if I could only pic a movie to watch :S

I guess I will continue to work on some picture processing.


----------



## SINC

Hi Steve, ever since I got my Apple TV, there is always a movie to watch. I love this thing. And to be able to see all our family pictures on a 40" HDTV screen is fantastic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a nice Saturday morning brunch for one and all, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee to get you going today. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and everyone.
How are yo this morning Marc?
All well I hope. 
Thanks for coffee.
Now it's time to get cracking with tidying up the kitchen.

..................
Daybook.
Sharaf 17
January 16

_Today one of the chief causes of differences in Europe 
is the diversity of languages. We say this man is a German, 
the other is an Italian, then meet an Englishman 
and then again a Frenchman.
Although they belong to the same race, 
yet language is the greatest barrier between them. 
Were a universal auxillary language in operation 
they would all be considered as one._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you and the children this morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán aabd welcome to your weekend. Thanks for the brekkie, SAP's done for today, now off to work I go!


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Caman and Don. Fairly warm in Bowmanville today. Don I liked the church lady story in SAP.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and Rp.
Don, I didn't know that mould could be so beautiful.

The kids are fine, thanks Marc.
I do feel some pressure to get the place in order.


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp. Yep, the church lady and her sunday paper made me smile too. I love to include some humour every day if I can, still it is a tough grind to do this every single day.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Rp. Yep, the church lady and her sunday paper made me smile too. I love to include some humour every day if I can, still it is a tough grind to do this every single day.


Would you like [ at least it is funny to me ] a humorous true story?


----------



## SINC

Any time you have a tale to tell, by all means send it along Rp. All submissions welcome.

And speaking of humour, you ought to see the report I got last night from Kim on her "Foodie Expedition" to Texas. I about peed myself reading it. It will be up on SAP tomorrow morning for your Sunday morning reading pleasure.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal. Nice hairdo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Rp, Caman and Sonal. Guess I had better start making more brunch and coffee. How is everyone today?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal. Nice hairdo.


 My parents came back from India yesterday... for a change, my mom actually liked my hair.

Today, I have to tackle the task of learning to style it with a blowdrier...


----------



## Rps

Well, I don't mind sharing this in the Shang:

My wife and I were reflecting on our 40 years together and the topic of anniversary celebrations came up. For some reason we have always been reserved about our celebrations: going to a movie, my making a special dinner, but one celebration, in particular, seemed to be a hallmark.

It was when I was working for a major bank. I had just been transferred to a Toronto area branch who had a very nice restaurant as a client. I had mentioned to the owner that I would like to have our anniversary dinner at his restaurant. Beaming, he told me that he would plan a special meal for us and that he had a location within the restaurant that was used for groups [ it was a seating area with a horseshoe shaped wall around it, which was about 4 feet high ] as no groups were booked that day it would be our own private "room".

I jumped at the chance and that week my wife and I went to the restaurant for our "special meal". Seated, by ourselves, we were waiting for the waitress to arrive to take our drink order. In the course of our conversation I was telling my wife about, what I thought was, a funny cartoon I had seen that day. It was a man and a woman in a restaurant, however the woman appeared to be sitting on the man's lap. The caption read: " I hope you don't think I'm unsophisticated, but I've never screwed in a restaurant before".

Just as I as telling my wife the punch line, the waitress came over to take our order ..... it was the best service at a restaurant we had ever had.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> My parents came back from India yesterday... for a change, my mom actually liked my hair.
> 
> Today, I have to tackle the task of learning to style it with a blowdrier...


Kudos, Sonal. So starts the new Sonal ........... Excelsior!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, I don't mind sharing this in the Shang:
> 
> My wife and I were reflecting on our 40 years together and the topic of anniversary celebrations came up. For some reason we have always been reserved about our celebrations: going to a movie, my making a special dinner, but one celebration, in particular, seemed to be a hallmark.
> 
> It was when I was working for a major bank. I had just been transferred to a Toronto area branch who had a very nice restaurant as a client. I had mentioned to the owner that I would like to have our anniversary dinner at his restaurant. Beaming, he told me that he would plan a special meal for us and that he had a location within the restaurant that was used for groups [ it was a seating area with a horseshoe shaped wall around it, which was about 4 feet high ] as no groups were booked that day it would be our own private "room".
> 
> I jumped at the chance and that week my wife and I went to the restaurant for our "special meal". Seated, by ourselves, we were waiting for the waitress to arrive to take our drink order. In the course of our conversation I was telling my wife about, what I thought was, a funny cartoon I had seen that day. It was a man and a woman in a restaurant, however the woman appeared to be sitting on the man's lap. The caption read: " I hope you don't think I'm unsophisticated, but I've never screwed in a restaurant before".
> 
> Just as I as telling my wife the punch line, the waitress came over to take our order ..... it was the best service at a restaurant we had ever had.....


:lmao::lmao: Sadly, Rp, you won't get that sort of service at the Cafe Chez Marc. We are a family-oriented establishment.


----------



## friend

Good morning Sonal. 

I found two extra verses for A White Shade of Pale on a Procol Harum website.
They apparently use them in concert, but has never recorded them.

_3. She said, 'I'm home on shore leave,'
though in truth we were at sea Procol Harum 
so I took her by the looking glass
and forced her to agree
saying, 'You must be the mermaid
who took Neptune for a ride.'
But she smiled at me so sadly
that my anger straightway died

4. If music be the food of life
then laughter is its queen
and likewise if behind is in front
then dirt in truth is clean
My mouth by then like cardboard
seemed to slip straight through my head
So we crash-dived straightway quickly
and attacked the ocean bed _


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, I always loved their "A White Shade of Pale". Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have made a nice Saturday morning brunch for one and all, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee to get you going today. Enjoy.


Thank you so much, I feel fortunate when the chef is up wayyy before me and I just have to sit and sip or munch... wonderful! 



friend said:


> Good morning Marc and everyone.
> How are yo this morning Marc?
> All well I hope.
> Thanks for coffee.
> Now it's time to get cracking with tidying up the kitchen.
> 
> ..................
> Daybook.
> Sharaf 17
> January 16
> 
> _Today one of the chief causes of differences in Europe
> is the diversity of languages. We say this man is a German,
> the other is an Italian, then meet an Englishman
> and then again a Frenchman.
> Although they belong to the same race,
> yet language is the greatest barrier between them.
> Were a universal auxillary language in operation
> they would all be considered as one._
> Ábdu'l-Bahá


A poem of truth Caman, we would not have differences in the same way if we all spoke the same language... however many do, and we still don't always understand each other.... :lmao:



Sonal said:


> My parents came back from India yesterday... for a change, my mom actually liked my hair.
> 
> Today, I have to tackle the task of learning to style it with a blowdrier...


:clap: well it is hard to win over Mom's sometimes, but glad it worked out for the good this time... maybe you could convince her to do the same ... 




Rps said:


> Well, I don't mind sharing this in the Shang:
> 
> My wife and I were reflecting on our 40 years together and the topic of anniversary celebrations came up. For some reason we have always been reserved about our celebrations: going to a movie, my making a special dinner, but one celebration, in particular, seemed to be a hallmark.
> 
> It was when I was working for a major bank. I had just been transferred to a Toronto area branch who had a very nice restaurant as a client. I had mentioned to the owner that I would like to have our anniversary dinner at his restaurant. Beaming, he told me that he would plan a special meal for us and that he had a location within the restaurant that was used for groups [ it was a seating area with a horseshoe shaped wall around it, which was about 4 feet high ] as no groups were booked that day it would be our own private "room".
> 
> I jumped at the chance and that week my wife and I went to the restaurant for our "special meal". Seated, by ourselves, we were waiting for the waitress to arrive to take our drink order. In the course of our conversation I was telling my wife about, what I thought was, a funny cartoon I had seen that day. It was a man and a woman in a restaurant, however the woman appeared to be sitting on the man's lap. The caption read: " I hope you don't think I'm unsophisticated, but I've never screwed in a restaurant before".
> 
> Just as I as telling my wife the punch line, the waitress came over to take our order ..... it was the best service at a restaurant we had ever had.....


Gulp ...I just bet it was... :lmao:



friend said:


> Good morning Sonal.
> 
> I found two extra verses for A White Shade of Pale on a Procol Harumwebsite.
> They apparently use them at concerts, but has never recorded using them.
> 
> _3. She said, 'I'm home on shore leave,'
> though in truth we were at sea Procol Harum
> so I took her by the looking glass
> and forced her to agree
> saying, 'You must be the mermaid
> who took Neptune for a ride.'
> But she smiled at me so sadly
> that my anger straightway died
> 
> 4. If music be the food of life
> then laughter is its queen
> and likewise if behind is in front
> then dirt in truth is clean
> My mouth by then like cardboard
> seemed to slip straight through my head
> So we crash-dived straightway quickly
> and attacked the ocean bed _


Whiter Shade of Pale was a song a friend of mine used to play on the guitar all the time, I didn't know it had more verses, they are beautiful. Wonder why they were never recorded??


----------



## friend

Good morning Garett and Leslie.

No they have never recorded them, which is a pity.
But some of it is on a live recording according to the website:

_The two verses printed here in green are not both available on any official record but they have quite often been heard in concert. 
The 'mermaid' verse is played on the Union Chapel Live DVD 
Read about the history of the 'extra' verses here

[Roland from BtP notes: inspection of the typescript in Gary Brooker's album compiling all Keith Reid's original lyrics shows the order of the two 'extra' verses reversed, and reveals 'life', not 'love', in the 'ocean bed' verse (which enriches the Shakespeare quotation there in the same way as 'fandango' enriches Milton's 'light fantastic' earlier in the song). These two facts were first published in my liner note to Secrets of the Hive – to which Keith and Gary have both given the thumbs-up]_


----------



## friend

Kids are funny. 
Aiofe wanted to help me do some of the washing up 
and I said for her to be careful since the water was hot.
So she did some of it and said:
-It IS hot. My hands are on fire. Isn't hot for you da?
-Not that bad, sez I.
Sez she, 
-Well, you have big hand and mine so small. :love2:

Anna's response was:
Very logical thinking, actually. 
Hot and cold DO penetrate faster into smaller objects.
Good one, Dr. Aiofe!!


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Stuck in the office doing paperwork this morning, after a week on the road.

Re: LSoP, extra verses: I would imagine that the full version would not have got any airplay at the time, due to the time constraints of AM radio programming at the time. (Most songs had to be 3 minutes or less - this one was stretching the boundaries at almost 4). Had they recorded the song 10 years later, when the FM programming style was more in tune with playing longer songs, the additional time for the additional verses would not have made such a difference. But 10 years later they'd moved on to other things. I don't know any musicians who like to go back to old stuff and re-record it.

Amusing content of the day: Sleep Talkin' Man The blog has gone viral. Some amusing stuff there.

Edit: upon reading back: Sonal: nice haircut. Rp: Congrats on the condo purchase. May all your neighbours be quiet, and if they're throwing a party, may you be invited!

This place just has too much happening to keep up.


----------



## friend

Good morning Elaine. 
Absolutely. That was more or less the rule then.
Thank God it changed.
I sometime write too long songs, but it is amazing how much some writers 
can fit in a song only 2:30-3:00 minutes long. 
It like being hit by a snowball.
A short acquaintance, a brief encounter, leaving behind so much to contemplate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett, Leslie and Elaine. Spent the past hour digging out my album of TLSoP. Cool. Brings back memories .................


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Garett, Leslie and Elaine. Spent the past hour digging out my album of TLSoP. Cool. Brings back memories .................


:lmao: seems I wrote 'whiter' instead of 'lighter' oops! didn't notice ... was thinking of something else re fabric I have to 'whiten'... duh, can't be thinking of other stuff for sure!! :lmao: 

The day is so busy, just a wee break to see how you all are doing, it is dull right now, snow may be on the way... who knows anymore... 

TTFN 

BTW Caman, that is one smart cookie you have there!!


----------



## Dr.G.

My son is making us some 4PM tea. Care for some, Leslie?


----------



## Sonal

I'd be happy to take some if your son is making a fresh pot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, he is pouring it as we speak. We are experimenting with a Sonal Special Supreme, which is a blend of three types of teas from all over the world. Enjoy.

How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

I'm well, Marc, though I am procrastinating terribly. 

How are you?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> My son is making us some 4PM tea. Care for some, Leslie?


You bet, I'll take my break then thanks!!


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> BTW Caman, that is one smart cookie you have there!!


Aiofe or the wife?
No, don't answer that. You can get us both killed. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Aiofe or the wife?
> No, don't answer that. You can get us both killed. :lmao:


Well, Seems your wife was smart enough to choose you, and you she, so together you have one smart cookie!! 

Pretty good cookin' I'd say.... :lmao:


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Well, Seems your wife was smart enough to choose you, and you she, so together you have one smart cookie!!
> 
> Pretty good cookin' I'd say.... :lmao:


Nice save Leslie. Nice save indeed. :lmao::clap:


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.
Until tomorrow then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm well, Marc, though I am procrastinating terribly.
> 
> How are you?


Sonal, my son came across a blend of non-herbal tea with is sort of a Supercharged Sonal Special. Really picks one up, especially in the morning, and keeps you focused. You should try some during these moments.


----------



## Sonal

Sounds good Marc... I'll be sure to try some when I get around to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good Marc... I'll be sure to try some when I get around to it.


Good idea ............ just not at night. I had a few sips and am wide awake, even after some nice wine at dinner.

How if Life treating you today, mon amie?


----------



## Sonal

Pretty good, Marc, though I haven't gotten much done today. I need to set some deadlines for myself if I am going to get my portfolio put together for the MFA application.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Pretty good, Marc, though I haven't gotten much done today. I need to set some deadlines for myself if I am going to get my portfolio put together for the MFA application.


When I am stuck in a rut Sonal, I choose something to do (dishes, bedroom, kitchen etc.) and I give myself a time limit, I enter it on the timer, take 3 long deep breaths (in nose out mouth) hit the timer and go, The idea is to beat the clock because the game is anything that isn't done, stops right there, find another chore set the clock go... if I beat the clock, i can go back with the remaining minutes to finish up chore #1

When I get each chore done in the allotted time, I get to sit and have a tea, cookie while plotting the next move... it ends up a bet with myself, bet I can do that in 15 min.... :lmao:

I know it sounds kinda dumb, but it is amazing how much gets done... then you feel better ... not guilty !

Try it tomorrow... 
nite for now...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pretty good, Marc, though I haven't gotten much done today. I need to set some deadlines for myself if I am going to get my portfolio put together for the MFA application.


Good luck, Sonal. If you need a reference, let me know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Sonal. If you need a reference, let me know.


I very well might, Marc, so thank you very much. I will let you know.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight All, the time has come.... :yawn:

Will drop in tomorrow...


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> I know it sounds kinda dumb, but it is amazing how much gets done... then you feel better ... not guilty !


I think it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

Just -2 to here and the day will be dedicated to fixing and tidying up.

...........
Daybook.
Sharaf 18
January 17

_The day is approaching when all the peoples of the world 
will have adopted one universal language and one common script. 
When this is achieved, to whatsoever city a man may journey, 
it shall be as if he were entering his own home._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you this morning? -10C here with a -20C windchill and about 6 inches of snow on the ground to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

I fugured I would make us all a hot Sunday Brunch before I go out to shovel. It is still snowing here, so I might as well wait. So, eat up and enjoy. The fresh Montreal-style bagels and buckwheat waffles with Quebec maple syrup are compliments of my wife. Bon appetite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I very well might, Marc, so thank you very much. I will let you know.


No problem, Sonal. If I can help this way, just let me know. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc.
I'm not to bad thanks.
Hope you are good too.
Thanks for brekkie.
Time to get cracking now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. It is a slow start for me this morning .......... I am in no rush to go out and shovel in this extreme cold.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> When I get each chore done in the allotted time, I get to sit and have a tea, cookie while plotting the next move... it ends up a bet with myself, bet I can do that in 15 min.... :lmao:
> 
> I know it sounds kinda dumb, but it is amazing how much gets done... then you feel better ... not guilty !
> 
> Try it tomorrow...
> nite for now...


Leslie, in our old company we had a saying for tasks that had time limits. Someone would invariable pipe up and say, "this one's a heads down, tails up" problem. 



friend said:


> Good morning me friends.
> 
> Just -2 to here and the day will be dedicated to fixing and tidying up.


A fine thing to do on a lazy Sunday Camán. I think I will do a bit of cooking today to give Ann a break. Besides she always enjoys it when I do an entire meal.



Dr.G. said:


> I fugured I would make us all a hot Sunday Brunch before I go out to shovel. It is still snowing here, so I might as well wait. So, eat up and enjoy. The fresh Montreal-style bagels and buckwheat waffles with Quebec maple syrup are compliments of my wife. Bon appetite.


Thanks for the brekkie Marc, and take it easy on that shovel today. Those are cold temperatures for your neck of the woods.

And finally, don't forget to read part one of Kim's travelogue on mybirdie.ca this morning and see her photos as well.

I received part two from her last night so am off to edit that and resize her latest pictures for publication tomorrow.

She really is a talented writer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. No, I am in no rush to go outside to shovel in these temps. We shall see. 
Found Kim's piece interesting, especially since I have actually seen a Texas Longhorn up close.


----------



## SINC

This just in from Kim via e-mail this morning:

Good morning Don,

Yes please save the SAP article as a web archive. I cannot easily surf web pages but email will eventually go through.

Another day in Mexico is shaping up. Don't know if I will be able to report in tonight or not. It might be a couple of days.

Say hi to the Shang Gang for me please!

Ttyl,

Kim


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, Marc, and all: Nice here today around 4C which will certainly melt the snow away if we get some sun.
Just sitting with my French Vanilla, I didn't find any in Windsor, most of the coffee tastes like the typical U.S. variety you find in their restaurants ... must be the water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Stick with the Cafe Chez Marc coffee for consistent taste.

-12C now with a -23C windchill. I still can't push myself outside to shovel. Maybe later ..............


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Stick with the Cafe Chez Marc coffee for consistent taste.


Yes Marc that is a good idea, that way I'll be de-caffine-hated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes Marc that is a good idea, that way I'll be de-caffine-hated.


I see that you shall be the hit of Windsor's YukYuks, Rp. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone... 

Have my writer's group this morning, so I'm off in a few minutes to that.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> I think it sounds like a good idea.


Works for kids too! they each get an equal task, or team up. whichever team gets the most done at the time of the bell .... they get a treat, 1/2 hour to play, or read, or a muffin!! :lmao:


Note) much diplomacy and forethought must go into this , (who needs the arguing??)
the best thing to do (I think) is to allow the children to decide on the reward/ no reward .... 
when they all agree on a system they can live with, your on your way....

I would only play the cleanup game with the kids once a month or so, they become tired of it and the 'fun' is gone, plus you don't want to foster the 'need to win at all costs,' that has done enough damage in society already, a healthy spirit of competition is the goal.... 

JMO


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I fugured I would make us all a hot Sunday Brunch before I go out to shovel. It is still snowing here, so I might as well wait. So, eat up and enjoy. The fresh Montreal-style bagels and buckwheat waffles with Quebec maple syrup are compliments of my wife. Bon appetite.


BOY !! did you luck in!! I will have a Montreal Bagel *Pleese*
no maple syrup tho... maple butter, (just a tad) will do.... 

I will sit with you in spirit, and just inhale!! :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, in our old company we had a saying for tasks that had time limits. Someone would invariable pipe up and say, "this one's a heads down, tails up" problem. .


The idea behind this is not time limits, it is to get you up and at it when the mind and body are not co-operating with the 'must, should, need to' list. 
when you are alone it is sometimes then that you just can't get the motor running...
this is just a personal, fun thing I do when I am in one of those 'places'.. and have to get going because someone is on their way over... when you are partenered with someone it doesn't seem to happen as much as you have each other to encourage.



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. No, I am in no rush to go outside to shovel in these temps. We shall see.
> Found Kim's piece interesting, especially since I have actually seen a Texas Longhorn up close.


There are herds of Texas Longhorns out here too, they are so beautiful, a ranch down the road has them, It is a rare privilege to see them up close and personal!!
Buffalo too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone...
> 
> Have my writer's group this morning, so I'm off in a few minutes to that.


Afternoon, Sonal. Let us know how the group meeting went.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cleared out my driveway, the driveway of the two single moms and the driveway of the elderly couple around the corner. Needless to say, I am frozen to the core with -25C temps with the windchill. My wife keeps telling me that this is nothing compared to the windchills she experienced in Edmonton and Calgary. Of course, this was just told to me with her sitting comfortably in our living room. 

Good day for a fire going in the woodstove.


----------



## SINC

Here is a thought for a Sunday, a video by a 20-year-old young lady on today's so-called "Lost Generation".

Please watch the ENTIRE video as it has a surprising ending with a great message.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Here is a thought for a Sunday, a video by a 20-year-old young lady on today's so-called "Lost Generation".
> 
> Please watch the ENTIRE video as it has a surprising ending with a great message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


:clap::clap::clap: this is wonderful Don, thanks so much for sharing it, very well done isn't it..... I don't believe they are a lost generation, any more than we were when our parents thought there was no hope for us..... 
I think it is something that has been felt by all 'older generations' down through the ages..

i look for great things from our young, I may not see it, but hope does live eternal...


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I saw this clip once before, but it is still true and has an impact no matter how often one views it online. Hopefully, this generation is not "lost" and shall find its way ........... somewhere ......... someday. We shall see.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Works for kids too! they each get an equal task, or team up. whichever team gets the most done at the time of the bell .... they get a treat, 1/2 hour to play, or read, or a muffin!! :lmao:
> Note) much diplomacy and forethought must go into this , (who needs the arguing??)
> the best thing to do (I think) is to allow the children to decide on the reward/ no reward ....
> when they all agree on a system they can live with, your on your way....
> I would only play the cleanup game with the kids once a month or so, they become tired of it and the 'fun' is gone, plus you don't want to foster the 'need to win at all costs,' that has done enough damage in society already, a healthy spirit of competition is the goal....
> JMO


Good tip Leslie. Thanks.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I saw this clip once before, but it is still true and has an impact no matter how often one views it online. Hopefully, this generation is not "lost" and shall find its way ........... somewhere ......... someday. We shall see.


I've seen it before too,
but it's worth seeing a few times.

Where there is life, there is hope,
Where there is hope, there is love.
And where there is love, there is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I've seen it before too,
> but it's worth seeing a few times.
> 
> Where there is life, there is hope,
> Where there is hope, there is love.
> And where there is love, there is life.


Caman, you are our very own Cicero. "Dum vita est spes est".


----------



## SINC

When searching my files today for another item, I ran across this I had saved many years ago. It is perhaps one of the most profound stories I have ever heard:

One evening an old Cherokee told his grandson about a battle that goes on inside people.

He said, "My son, there is a battle between two wolves inside us all.

"One is Evil - It is anger, envy, jealousy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego.

The other is Good - It is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion and faith."

The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather: "Which wolf wins?"

The old Cherokee replied, "The one you feed."


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> When searching my files today for another item, I ran across this I had saved many years ago. It is perhaps one of the most profound stories I have ever heard:
> 
> One evening an old Cherokee told his grandson about a battle that goes on inside people.
> 
> He said, "My son, there is a battle between two wolves inside us all.
> 
> "One is Evil - It is anger, envy, jealousy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego.
> 
> The other is Good - It is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion and faith."
> 
> The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather: "Which wolf wins?"
> 
> The old Cherokee replied, "The one you feed."


Yes, I have this printed also... it is very profound, and very true.... 
thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When searching my files today for another item, I ran across this I had saved many years ago. It is perhaps one of the most profound stories I have ever heard:
> 
> One evening an old Cherokee told his grandson about a battle that goes on inside people.
> 
> He said, "My son, there is a battle between two wolves inside us all.
> 
> "One is Evil - It is anger, envy, jealousy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego.
> 
> The other is Good - It is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion and faith."
> 
> The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather: "Which wolf wins?"
> 
> The old Cherokee replied, "The one you feed."


Good one, Don. I have a poster with this quote somewhere ........... but it is very true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> When searching my files today for another item, I ran across this I had saved many years ago. It is perhaps one of the most profound stories I have ever heard:
> 
> One evening an old Cherokee told his grandson about a battle that goes on inside people.
> 
> He said, "My son, there is a battle between two wolves inside us all.
> 
> "One is Evil - It is anger, envy, jealousy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego.
> 
> The other is Good - It is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion and faith."
> 
> The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather: "Which wolf wins?"
> 
> The old Cherokee replied, "The one you feed."


I remember you posting this quite some time ago. Thanks for sharing again.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Late it is for little me,
so off to bed I got.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight Caman, sleep well, friend....


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> First time I get around to checking in here today and people already saying goodnight?
> 
> :lmao:


:lmao::lmao: only those one the other side of the sun!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> Late it is for little me,
> so off to bed I got.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> First time I get around to checking in here today and people already saying goodnight?
> 
> :lmao:


Evening, Garett. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> We need to get some Australians, New Zealanders, and South aftricans here to give us a reverse weather repost, as we have the time zones covered already


Some of you may remember the Africam site first pointed out to us by Jeanne. I still visit often to enjoy viewing the wildlife and joined their chat group. With a 12 hour time difference, I am always assured of someone to chat with at any hour of the day when combined with ehMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

It's only -1 here and spring is coming.
No, that was me being too hopeful. 
Going to the cardio-consultant for the annual check up
before going to the studio.

.................
Daybook.
Sharaf 19
January 18

[I]As to spiritual happiness, this is the true basis of
the life of man, for life is created for happiness, 
not for sorrow; for pleasure, not for grief.
Happiness is life, sorrow is death.
Spiritual happiness is life eternal.[/I]
Ábd'ul-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your checkup.


----------



## Dr.G.

In honor of Caman's cardio-consultant, I shall make a Heart-Friendly Breakfast Buffet for one and all. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be ready when you are thoughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc, thanks for brekkie. Just uploaded Rp's anniversary story and kim's second installment of her foodie expedition to SAP. Some good pictures of bull whips by Kim today, although I didn't know she was into whips. 

Off to work on tomorrow. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. My wife chuckled as I went outside to start the car as she was getting on her coat to go to work. With -21C windchills, I returned inside after about 20 seconds outside frozen. She said I would never survive a winter in Alberta. How right she is on this reality.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán and Marc, thanks for brekkie. Just uploaded Rp's anniversary story and kim's second installment of her foodie expedition to SAP. Some good pictures of bull whips by Kim today, although I didn't know she was into whips.
> 
> Off to work on tomorrow. Later . . .


Very eclectic SAP today, Don. Great pics, especially of Scotland and China.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

I just read Kim's report on Matamoros and funny thing is I dined at the restaurant that she was writing about. Small world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Very eclectic SAP today, Don. Great pics, especially of Scotland and China.


Glad you enjoyed it Marc. 

With regard to our PMs of yesterday, to keep you in the loop, there was zero further reaction although there won't be a similar situation repeated. One learns every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Marc.
> 
> With regard to our PMs of yesterday, to keep you in the loop, there was zero further reaction although there won't be a similar situation repeated. One learns every day.


Good to hear, although I know of a few who would be most offended. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. How is Life treating you these days?


Not bad. For a Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Not bad. For a Monday.


Good to hear, Warren. If your children stay healthy this winter, all the better. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Hi lads. 
Doctor said that nothing had changed since last examination and that it probably meant 
that my heart problem was a birth defect and will most likely not change,
so there was nothing to get worried about.
Guess I'll be around for awhile longer then. 
The pain and problems that I have I can live with,
so that OK then.


----------



## macdoodle

Interesting articles in SAP today Don, Great job!! 
I too loved the photos of Scotland, (especially) as my mom was a Scot and her favourite place was Cape Breton, because it reminded her so much of 'home' 
Having been to Scotland, I have to agree... 
Loved Kim's piece too, she has a marvelous sense of humor!! 

Glad to see you all up and about, thanks for breakfast, didn't eat earlier because the 'torch' was going through town.... All the bells and whistles and the big blue bus etc. 
Quite a morning, !
Drove right past my house, and I couldn't lay hands on my camera... 

Rushing about and thinking = can't remember .... nothin' :lmao:

Caman, glad to hear you are normal as apple pie... no major concerns.... 

Marc," there's a warm west wind a blowin'...." :lmao: I'm sending it on this afternoon,
hope it hasn't blown it'self out before it gets there! 

Photo for Deborah ..chinook arch last night...  about 5:30 pm


----------



## macdoodle

Around 5:30 pm...or so last night


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, good to hear that you are well. You only have one heart and it is best to take good care of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting picture, Leslie. My wife has told me about this Chinook, but I have never seen the arch nor experienced the warmth .............. which we could use here in St.John's. It has warmed up to -9C with a -17C windchill.


----------



## macdoodle

It was still there this morning....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> It was still there this morning....


Keep the arch ............ send the warmth.


----------



## macdoodle

No arch, no warm.... the warm comes behind the arch....


----------



## eMacMan

*Missed BC Bud*

So the torch was blazing its way through Southern AB early this morning. Big stop was Head Smashed In Buffalo Jump at around 8:30. Had I awakened early enough I would have made the one hour drive to see it, however  at that hour of the morning an extra hours sleep seemed much more important than seeing a torch that was modeled after BCs main export crop. 

Will just have to see it on the news tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> So the torch was blazing its way through Southern AB early this morning. Big stop was Head Smashed In Buffalo Jump at around 8:30. Had I awakened early enough I would have made the one hour drive to see it, however  at that hour of the morning an extra hours sleep seemed much more important than seeing a torch that was modeled after BCs main export crop.
> 
> Will just have to see it on the news tonight.


Sad to say, but this torch does have that shape.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all. I managed to leave my laptop powercord at home today, so I've been lurking quietly from the PC at work.

Sorting out some tenant accounts today, so that I know who to evict... Monday is a good day for being a mean landlord.


----------



## SINC

Every once in a while, I get an e-mail that makes my day. Today was such a day when I opened and read the following:

Hi Don:

Back in 1979, around Christmas, I had a few beers with Don Sinclair. Three weeks later I was working with Sinc at the Miner. Hiring date was Jan. 18, 1980.

Thirty years ago today.

Now, going on 61 years of age, I'm still employed with the Bowes/Sun Media/Quebecor Media company.

Just wanted to say thanks, Donald. I owe you a lot of beers.

Hope all is well with you and your family.

Cheers,

Ross Porter
London, Ont.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all. I managed to leave my laptop powercord at home today, so I've been lurking quietly from the PC at work.
> 
> Sorting out some tenant accounts today, so that I know who to evict... Monday is a good day for being a mean landlord.


I can't see you as a mean landlord, Sonal. Tough but fair, yes .......... but not mean.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Every once in a while, I get an e-mail that makes my day. Today was such a day when I opened and read the following:
> 
> Hi Don:
> 
> Back in 1979, around Christmas, I had a few beers with Don Sinclair. Three weeks later I was working with Sinc at the Miner. Hiring date was Jan. 18, 1980.
> 
> Thirty years ago today.
> 
> Now, going on 61 years of age, I'm still employed with the Bowes/Sun Media/Quebecor Media company.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks, Donald. I owe you a lot of beers.
> 
> Hope all is well with you and your family.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ross Porter
> London, Ont.



Great letter, Don. Thanks for sharing it with us. Nice to be remembered.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Power was out today.
> 
> Really relaxing, no internet, no TV, no hot food though.
> 
> So hello everybody


Evening, Garett. Remember, the Cafe Chez Marc delivers hot food via Doxie Express. Interested?


----------



## Rps

Evening Marc ... how are you tonight?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Evening Marc ... how are you tonight?


Fine, Rp, thanks for asking. How are you today? Still in the hectic pace of moving?


----------



## Rps

Well yes and no. The hectic part is the closing but we are moving slowly ahead. We intend to use the condo as a "cottage" if you will. Then if we find we are spending more time in LaSalle than here, we will simply move there. Might keep the condo as a refuge though. But I do have some pictures, would you like to see????


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting idea, Rp. Love to see the pics.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, here are a few pictures of the condo:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I can't see you as a mean landlord, Sonal. Tough but fair, yes .......... but not mean.


Depends on which tenant you talk to. Some of 'em clearly have a very different opinion. 

Of course, those people are on my list....



MazterCBlazter said:


> Roll the dice...
> 
> Put their pictures on the wall, and throw darts at them
> 
> Someone get Sonal some extra strength chocolate, quick!!


Well, I'll take the chocolate, but I think it's the tenants that will need it more than me.


----------



## Sonal

RP -- thanks for the pictures. The condo looks great. You have a really nice-sized kitchen in there (as condo kitchens go  ) and the fireplace is a nice bonus.


----------



## Rps

thanks Sonal: It has two bedrooms, the master is the largest of course, but the second is quite large, even for a condo. The master has an ensuite and walk in closet, which is a very good size, in suite laudry, lots of closets and an enclosed balcony. There are two full washrooms so it is "livable" if you are coming from a house. But what is really nice is the location. It is very much like where we live here in Bowmanville, surrounded by green and walk ways. We have many "themes" here in Bowmanville: Maplefest, 50s Weekend, Applefest, Jazz and Winefest, free concerts, and our Midnight Madness [ twice a year ] and the annual Xmas lighting .... many similar things are in LaSalle. I know I sound like a small town hick [ which I confess I am ] but these things contribute to the community in which one lives .... it's nice to see similar [ but different ] things in our new one.. I have always said that there is always something going on in Bowmanville .... Sonal [ and all who live within driving distance of us ] should drop in for a visit.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, here are a few pictures of the condo:


Looks terrific Rp, cosy even and that is most important....
I think you will be living it up at the cottage!! :lmao:

You could rent out your other place, I am sure Sonal can give you great tips, I have a friend who does this when they go on sabbatical for a year, but they rent to the Japanese business people , great $$ and any damage is fixed or replaced before they leave.... 

Mostly they just use it to sleep and eat, they never had a problem, don't know if they are still doing this or not, but if I recall correctly got the tenant from some fortune 500 type of place, ... just a thought...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, G-man. You should put in a standing order for daily/weekly deliveries.
Sweet Sonal ....... making a list and checking it twice. Seems I heard this song last month.
Great looking condo, Rp. Do they allow dogs?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I trust that this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Looks terrific Rp, cosy even and that is most important....
> I think you will be living it up at the cottage!! :lmao:
> 
> You could rent out your other place, I am sure Sonal can give you great tips, I have a friend who does this when they go on sabbatical for a year, but they rent to the Japanese business people , great $$ and any damage is fixed or replaced before they leave....
> 
> Mostly they just use it to sleep and eat, they never had a problem, don't know if they are still doing this or not, but if I recall correctly got the tenant from some fortune 500 type of place, ... just a thought...


Thanks! We will keep the house and just use the condo as a vacation home. We thought about renting it [ to our kids ] but renters are renters [ even if they are your kids ] so we will keep it until we decide where we would like to stay as our permanent home. But, hey, I always wanted a "cottage" in a city... talk about best of both worlds. With the condo it's a lock and leave......


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Thanks! We will keep the house and just use the condo as a vacation home. We thought about renting it [ to our kids ] but renters are renters [ even if they are your kids ] so we will keep it until we decide where we would like to stay as our permanent home. But, hey, I always wanted a "cottage" in a city... talk about best of both worlds. With the condo it's a lock and leave......


I hear you, sometimes if it is your kids they take advantage.... 
on too many levels...

However my question is....
are the house and 'cottage' far apart? Like in different cities / towns?

You may have answered this somewhere, if so I missed it....


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> I hear you, sometimes if it is your kids they take advantage....
> on too many levels...
> 
> However my question is....
> are the house and 'cottage' far apart? Like in different cities / towns?
> 
> You may have answered this somewhere, if so I missed it....


Hi Leslie, the two towns are about 5 hours apart. Windsor is across the river from Detroit and Bowmanville is about 50 kms east of Toronto. Once you get by Toronto's traffic [ which can take some time if there is an accident or the perpetual construction ] it's not a bad drive. Think of Calgary with the bridges out......


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi Leslie, the two towns are about 5 hours apart. Windsor is across the river from Detroit and Bowmanville is about 50 kms east of Toronto. Once you get by Toronto's traffic [ which can take some time if there is an accident or the perpetual construction ] it's not a bad drive. Think of Calgary with the bridges out......


:lmao::lmao: well it will be most 'relaxing' to spend a weekend at the ''cottage' :clap:

Different shops, restaurants etc... good idea... (takes the 'bugs' out of 'cottage' )


----------



## Rps

I agree. I love Bowmanville ... the small town, but I am looking forward to the cottage. We had a trailer went the kids were young .... I missed it, but it was quite a lot of work keeping it in order. I'm thinking the condo will not be as bad as the trailer. Winterizing will be easy........ and it will appreciate in value [ I'm hoping ]


----------



## Sonal

Sounds like a great setup RP--and in some ways similar to my condo, though I could definitely use more closet space and more kitchen around here.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Sounds like a great setup RP--and in some ways similar to my condo, though I could definitely use more closet space and more kitchen around here.


Hi Sonal, which do you think is more "sellable" big kitchen or big bedroom? I've got to tell you we looked at one that had the best kitchen setup I have ever seen, but it was the location that made the sale .... having said that .... what would you choose kitchen or bedroom?


----------



## Sonal

Tough call, RP. Conventional wisdom is that kitchens sell houses, but in condos, most people expect a smaller kitchen so I don't think it makes as much of a difference as it does in houses. 

Personally, I'd actually go for the bigger kitchen... my bedroom contains my bed and not much else. My kitchen could use more counter space. But like you, I bought this place more for the location than anything else.


----------



## Rps

Just for my interest, and I don't mean for you to tell me where you live exactly, but generally where do you call home" Habour Front [ I would move there tomorrow if I could afford it ] that sort of general location. I know that there are many places in a city [ and I also know you like Toronto --- I must admit I do too! ]


----------



## Sonal

No problem, RP. I live beside the St Lawrence Market--I'm about a 10-15 minute walk from Harbourfront.


----------



## Rps

OMG! No wonder you like where you are..... you have choices for everything. What a wonderful spot. We were looking at the London condos a few years ago, but they the larger ones were bi-level and the stairs would not help my wife. Talk about the best of all worlds .... do you visit the market much ... I would think you would be European in buying habits. We are trying to be that way now ... but what a nice location ... I envy you.


----------



## Sonal

I buy almost everything I eat from the Market... it's a sad day for me when I have to go to the supermarket. 

I'd like to be a bit more Euro in my shopping habits, but I'm a little busy for that... But I usually go on Saturday mornings and pick up most of what I need for the week.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Only -1 here today again, so we might see some
thawing at last. Whopeee! :clap:

....................
Sultán 1
January 19
_By Thy sovereignty, O Thou Who art glorified in 
the hearts of men! I have turned to Thee,
forsaking mine own will and desire, that Thy 
holy will and pleasure may rule within me and 
direct me according to that which the pen of 
Thy eternal decree hath designed for me._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning Caman,
> 
> Hope everything goes well on your side of the planet today


Morning Garett.
I'm sure it will.
Going to the studio to try out two old song that I forgotten I had,
to see if I can use them on the record.
Going to sleep soon, late at your side of the pond, in'it?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman .......... and Garett if you are still awake.

I shall make breakfast for us all, with some freshly brewed coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and thanks for the breakfast Marc. Just uploaded SAP and it has an update on the rescue dog mission from Kim. The team found six live people in the rubble. Off now to do tomorrow.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## JerusalemJim

SINC said:


> Morning everyone and thanks for the breakfast Marc. Just uploaded SAP and it has an update on the rescue dog mission from Kim. The team found six live people in the rubble. Off now to do tomorrow.


good morning all
Some local kids [ Mt Sentinel ]who got stuck in Haiti are on the way back now - devastating experience and the wisdom of such a trip I am sure some of the parents are questioning but thankfully they are getting out of that poor place. I know their Pastor leader- what he lacks in foresight he makes up in zeal.
An organization I support has a team there in that chaos:
''
On Friday, El Al and IDF planes came into Haiti, carrying 250 medical personnel -- doctors, nurses, lab and x-ray technicians and even a psychiatrist -- and supplies for the first mobile hospital, including a pharmacy, a surgical unit, and a maternity ward. A young Haitian mother who was the first to deliver in this ward, early this morning, named her baby Israel.


Members of ZAKA, the Israeli ultra-Orthodox volunteer rescue organization, were on the scene as well. Yesterday, on Shabbat, they labored, digging in the rubble of a collapsed multi-story university building, where cries were heard. After hours of effort, they succeeded in pulling eight students from that rubble, alive. 

These ZAKA members then took time, in the midst of the chaos, to wrap themselves in their tallitot(prayer shawls) and recite their Shabbat prayers. Undoubtedly most if not all of the Haitians on the scene had never seen such a sight. 

When the men had finished praying, a crowd of people gathered around them and kissed their tallitot.
According to one report, head of the ZAKA mission, Mati Goldstein said:

"With all the hell going on outside, even when things get bad Judaism says we must take a deep breath and go on to save more people.

"We did everything to save lives, despite Shabbat. People asked, 'Why are you here? There are no Jews here', but we are here because the Torah orders us to save lives…" 
snip
jj


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Sonal. How are you both today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"People asked, 'Why are you here? There are no Jews here', but we are here because the Torah orders us to save lives…" " Very true, JJ.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning everyone and thanks for the breakfast Marc. Just uploaded SAP and it has an update on the rescue dog mission from Kim. The team found six live people in the rubble. Off now to do tomorrow.


That is wonderful news. 
Makes us Shangians part of it a small way.


----------



## JerusalemJim

Dr.G. said:


> "People asked, 'Why are you here? There are no Jews here', but we are here because the Torah orders us to save lives…" " Very true, JJ.


 Hi Dr G
it speaks volumes
j


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That is wonderful news.
> Makes us Shangians part of it a small way.


Yes, it does in a way, Caman. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

JerusalemJim said:


> Hi Dr G
> it speaks volumes
> j


Yes, a major mitzvah, JJ.


----------



## friend

From the US bahái's: 

Our care and concern encompasses the entire nation of Haiti, both in its hour of dire need and in the coming months and years of long-term reconstruction. While such devastating natural disasters fill us with feelings of awe and consternation, we find hope in the thought that through these tests, humanity is brought closer together. 
The Baha'i writings on suffering and tests state: 
"... When such a crisis sweeps over the world no person should hope to remain intact. We belong to an organic unit and when one part of the organism suffers all the rest of the body will feel its consequence. This is in fact the reason why Baha'u'llah calls our attention to the unity of mankind. But as Bahá'ís we should not let such hardship weaken our hope in the future... "


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don, Sonal, Warren, JJ and all, and good afternoon Caman. How is everyone today? Nice to see some good news coming out of Haiti, the sadness of that place must be a pretty heavy weight to carry around right now. Hopefully there will be some relief before the civil war starts between the survivors. Probably the best thing we could send is a large police force.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"We belong to an organic unit and when one part of the organism suffers all the rest of the body will feel its consequence. " Very true, Caman. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, Don, Sonal, Warren, JJ and all, and good afternoon Caman. How is everyone today? Nice to see some good news coming out of Haiti, the sadness of that place must be a pretty heavy weight to carry around right now. Hopefully there will be some relief before the civil war starts between the survivors. Probably the best thing we could send is a large police force.





MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day all. I hope all our donations to Haiti are doing some good.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, all too true in a volitile situation such as Haiti. We shall see.

Afternoon, Garett. My latest donation was directly to an orphanage run by a Newfoundland woman. She is amazing.


----------



## friend

What a wonderful story. :love2::clap:

_A man in Haiti refused to believe that his wife lay 
dead underneath the rubble of her workplace. 
He placed his ear to the debris every time heavy equipment 
scraped away a layer. Finally, he heard a voice. It was his wife._

Miracles do happen!


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, what do you know about Arbonne skin care products, if anything?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> What a wonderful story. :love2::clap:
> 
> _A man in Haiti refused to believe that his wife lay
> dead underneath the rubble of her workplace.
> He placed his ear to the debris every time heavy equipment
> scraped away a layer. Finally, he heard a voice. It was his wife._
> 
> Miracles do happen!


Wow. Quite the story of one's faith.


----------



## SINC

Remarkable indeed. :clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Couldn't resist this, had to share.... the first sentence in each is the quote, the second is the 1st grader's response..... :lmao:



1st grade school teacher had twenty-six students in her class.

She presented each child in her classroom the 1st half of a well-known proverb and asked them to come up with the remainder of the proverb.
It's hard to believe these were actually done by first graders.

Their insight may surprise you. While reading, keep in mind that these are first-graders, 6-year-olds, because the last one is a classic!



1.
Don't change horses
Until they stop running.
2.
Strike while the
Bug is close.
3.
It's always darkest before
Daylight Saving Time.
4.
Never underestimate the power of
Termites.
5.
You can lead a horse to water but
How?
6.
Don't bite the hand that
Looks dirty.
7.
No news is
Impossible
8.
A miss is as good as a
Mr.
9.
You can't teach an old dog new
Math
10.
If you lie down with dogs, you'll
Stink in the morning.
11.
Love all, trust
Me.
12.
The pen is mightier than the
Pigs..
13.
An idle mind is
The best way to relax.
14.
Where there's smoke there's
Pollution.
15.
Happy the bride who
Gets all the presents.
16.
A penny saved is
Not much.
17.
Two's company, three's
The Musketeers.
18..
Don't put off till tomorrow what
You put on to go to bed.
19.
Laugh and the whole world laughs with you, cry and
You have to blow your nose.
20.
There are none so blind as
Stevie Wonder.
21.
Children should be seen and not
Spanked or grounded.
22.
If at first you don't succeed
Get new batteries.
23.
You get out of something only what you
See in the picture on the box
24.
When the blind lead the blind 
Get out of the way.
25.
A bird in the hand
Is going to poop on you. 
And the WINNER and last one! 
26..
Better late than
Pregnant



Looking for the perfect gift? Give the gift of Flickr!

Spread the cheer with Messenger for mobile. Learn more.


----------



## friend

Thanks Leslie for posting.
Gave me a good laugh.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Thanks Leslie for posting.
> Gave me a good laugh.


Thanks, with all the sadness right now, I thought it might brighten the mood for a moment anyway, 
I am finding it so hard to be more cheery these days, wishing i could do more...
i am sure many people feel the same way..... 
Haiti is never far from my thoughts....


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute, Leslie. I shall send this on to my students who are teachers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Anyone up for some nice herbal tea ........... freshly brewed???


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good night Shagrianiens.

Time to snooooze away.
Until tomorrow.


----------



## MaxPower

I've heard of them and just went to check out their website. Honestly, it is hard to keep track of all of the skin care products on the market. They all claim the same thing - made with botanicals, paraben free, etc. Without seeing the full ingredient list for each product, I can't make an educated evaluation on the products.

That being said, they claim to not have most of the nasty stuff found in skin care products and appear to be a good line. Probably expensive though.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night Shagrianiens.
> 
> Time to snooooze away.
> Until tomorrow.


Good night, Caman. Sleep well and speak with you in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> How about some really awful Chinese medicinal herbal concoction? I got the weird witches brew from the chinese doctor the other day.
> 
> Eeyuch blech phooey XX)


Sounds interesting, Garett. What are the ingredients?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I've heard of them and just went to check out their website. Honestly, it is hard to keep track of all of the skin care products on the market. They all claim the same thing - made with botanicals, paraben free, etc. Without seeing the full ingredient list for each product, I can't make an educated evaluation on the products.
> 
> That being said, they claim to not have most of the nasty stuff found in skin care products and appear to be a good line. Probably expensive though.


Thanks, Warren. Thanks for the info.

Yes, it is expensive, and I have to admit that I am not a believer in the things my wife, and some other women, but on their face. We shall see.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Various insects, animal parts, sea creatures." Think we shall pass on this, Garett, and stick to Chinese herbal green tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Speak with you all tomorrow as I prepare a special "Over the Hump Day" Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Never was a fan of so-called herbal medicines. I've done just fine without them too.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good night Shagrianiens.
> 
> Time to snooooze away.
> Until tomorrow.


Goodnight Caman... sleep well... 



Dr.G. said:


> "Various insects, animal parts, sea creatures." Think we shall pass on this, Garett, and stick to Chinese herbal green tea.


Marc, have you tried Japanese green tea? it is different, and very tasty, I don't know if it comes in bags, but I just get the loose tea, and have a tea ball I use or the coffe pot with the plunger, (Bodkin I think it is called.... something like that ) it makes the best coffee if you don't want to be drinking it all day, but is wonderful for loose tea preps ...
Not Garetts tho, I would be afraid of what might be left behind.....

But he will probably live longer, (he might not enjoy it more if this is the new beverage of choice.... tptptptp)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> Didn't you have a heart attack though? I recall you have expressed a number of very preventable health problems.
> 
> Chinese traditional medicine is a completely different ball of wax from what the health food stores are selling. Stuff works wonders. The Chinese doctors I have gone to take multiple pulses on both hands, look at your tongue and carefully study your face. Then they write out a recipe and give the best instructions they can in broken English. The chinese pharmacist then puts the dried mix into little bags.
> 
> You take them home and cook them in a ceramic pot, metal reacts with and wrecks the effectiveness, according to the directions. Stink up the neighbourhood, hold your nose, and down the hatch. Every after a few days go back for a fresh evaluation and often the next batch is totally different.
> 
> Makes you feel really great in a short period of time.
> 
> Conventional western medicine is rather useless except for emergencies and often does far more damage than good. Everyone I have sent to the good Traditional Chinese doctors in Vancouver have always reported back feeling dramatically better .Provided the gag reflex didn't overpower the ability to consume the concoction.


You are correct in all you have to report, I too was blessed with a good oriental hebalist in Vancouver, they make you stick out your tongue in the store, they don't care what you think.... 
I too felt unbelievably 'clear' on so many levels .... it seems to clear the system of bad habits too, like eating sugar, and wanting those 'petrified meats' some people put on a sandwich...
and boy does it clean out the toxins... years of them, especially the liver....


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> What I consume is very specific for a short period of time administered by a very professional Traditional Chinese Doctor. I get a supply to consume for a few days, after it is used up, I return for a re-evaluation. Then I might get the same thing, but most likely it will be a new formula adapted to the changes made in my body from the last batch.
> 
> If someone else were to consume the batch I had, and they had much different health needs, the result could be disastrous if not outright dangerous. It has to be very specific to an individual for a short period of time. This is powerful stuff, the changes in the body it induces is very strong.
> 
> Eg.
> 
> If I get a formula for a clogged liver, I take it, then I feel great. If someone sees how much better I feel, and they take it and they have a depleted liver, it will make them much worse.


I was just joshing a bit, I am a firm believer in asian herbal medicine, as a westerner my big question has always been how is it that the orientals have longer life spans, way fewer (almost non existent ,) heart, lung, liver problems, no high blood pressure, little if any cancers....
And this was the norm until 'McDonalds' moved in.... now there is the same incidence of disease as there is in the Americas...
The biggest reason for their health was their simplicity of food .... 

We on the NA continent seem unable to do anything in moderation, and instead of holdin back on something that is 'de-lish' we eat it with great abandon and then wonder why 'all hell breaks loose' in our body parts. 

I think you are fortunate to have these Dr's so close to you.... :clap:


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> Didn't you have a heart attack though? I recall you have expressed a number of very preventable health problems.


Not when it is genetics MCB.

My Mom's Dad, dead at 74. Heart attack.
My Mom's Mom, dead at 69. Heart attack.
My Mom's brother Stanley dead at 34. Heart attack.
My Mom's brother Roy dead at 60. Heart attack.
My Mom herself dead at 61. Heart attack.
My Dad's Dad, dead at 80. Heart attack.
My Dad. Dead at 65. Heart attack.
My sister's daughter, dead at five. Heart failure.
Me, heart attack at 56. Survived.

I kind of feel like I am the lucky one at 65 and still here in spite of my heart attack nearly 10 years ago.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## JerusalemJim

SINC said:


> Not when it is genetics MCB.
> 
> My Mom's Dad, dead at 74. Heart attack.
> My Mom's Mom, dead at 69. Heart attack.
> My Mom's brother Stanley dead at 34. Heart attack.
> My Mom's brother Roy dead at 60. Heart attack.
> My Mom herself dead at 61. Heart attack.
> My Dad's Dad, dead at 80. Heart attack.
> My Dad. Dead at 65. Heart attack.
> My sister's daughter, dead at five. Heart failure.
> Me, heart attack at 56. Survived.
> 
> I kind of feel like I am the lucky one at 65 and still here in spite of my heart attack nearly 10 years ago.


 Hi Sinc
Since I gave my heart to Christ years ago I lean on one of the special promises He gives no matter what dark clouds loom:
My times are in His hand. 
..and He has kept me through many dark valleys and dangers
good stuff 
jj

"But as for me, I trust in You, O Lord, I say "You are my God." My times are in Your hand; deliver me from the hand of my enemies and from those who persecute me. Make Your face to shine upon Your servant; save me in Your lovingkindness." (Psalm 31:14-16)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> Like you say, people that have had long lifespans for generations get the "benefits" XX) of living in a westernized world. Excessive stress, avoidable degenerative disease, shortened lifespans.
> 
> Adopted children seem to get the same lifespans and health issues when they live the same as their adopted parents. Even when they come from a different race.



Well children see children do.... sadly they are not genetically programmed with the good sense of the 'ancestors' 

But then neither are we!! They at least had a garden out back...

(Our back yard garden is filled with toxic everything, well almost everything, and we pay money for it and then take it home for dinner.... XX) AKA Shopping for groceries) 

I had a friend in BC (White Rock,) who never fed her son anything not made by her, nothing 'packaged came into her home..... when Sam started school he had never had 'store bought' anything... 
Someone traded him lunch (he had Tofu and such as he was accustomed) his friend wanted to 'try' ... poor Sam was sick as a sick puppy can get inside of an hour....

He never shared his lunch again.... ( He hasn't been ill a day since....)


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. I've been up for an hour now and SAP is loaded. Did not hear from Kim yesterday so she really must be in the boonies as she predicted she would be for some of this expedition.

I took the easy way out for breakfast with a large pot of oatmeal, toast and your choice of brown sugar or maple syrup. For those who don't eat oatmeal, I set up the pastry table with a big supply of bagels and sticky buns and some sugar coated doughnuts, but go easy on them. The coffee this morning is a special dark blend with robust flavour.

Now, I must be off to compose tomorrow's SAP.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a fine "Over the Hump Day" Breakfast for everyone. So, enjoy and relax as we are at midweek.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, my Chinese Acupuncturist does the same thing in terms of my pulse and tongue. I am out of balance, according to her. She can't get the special herbs from China that she wants, nor get a permit from NL to practice traditional Chinese medicine. Still, she has a Ph.D. and is a trained Acupuncturist.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have made a fine "Over the Hump Day" Breakfast for everyone. So, enjoy and relax as we are at midweek.


What?

You didn't like my breakfast? 



SINC said:


> Good morning everyone. I've been up for an hour now and SAP is loaded. Did not hear from Kim yesterday so she really must be in the boonies as she predicted she would be for some of this expedition.
> 
> I took the easy way out for breakfast with a large pot of oatmeal, toast and your choice of brown sugar or maple syrup. For those who don't eat oatmeal, I set up the pastry table with a big supply of bagels and sticky buns and some sugar coated doughnuts, but go easy on them. The coffee this morning is a special dark blend with robust flavour.
> 
> Now, I must be off to compose tomorrow's SAP.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon all.
Home today with a stomach bug, so I'm going to take it a bot easy.
Then later make a cake for Dylan who is 14 today. 

..................
Sultán 2
January 20
_
Gather the people around this Word that hath made 
the pebbles to cry out:"The Kingdom is God's, 
the Dawning-Place of all signs!"_
Bahá'u'lláh

_Sing, O heavens; and be joyful, O earth; and break 
fourth into singing, O mountains: for the Lord hath 
comforted his people, and will have mercy upon 
his afflicted._
Isaiah 49:13


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What?
> 
> You didn't like my breakfast?


Don ............ I was hoping that you did not notice ............ the doxies ate all of the oatmeal and I have been cleaning them up for the past hour or so. Sorry. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning Caman,
> 
> Happy Birthday Dylan.


Same from me as well, Caman. Hope you are feeling better soon.

Garett, I want my Chinese herbalist to assess me and keep track of my progress, not order on my own. She is still trying to get certified here in NL.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don, Garett and good afternoon Caman, how is everyone today? Just having my second French Vanilla. Don nice work on SAP. I enjoyed reading about the politics of St. Albert. Here we are just finishing up the closing of the condo and I've been helping my daughter with her B'AED studies. It's nice that I, as a father, can finally help my daughter with something .... for years she has always gone to her mother for advice and such.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. When does your daughter graduate?


----------



## Rps

As an aside, TCM had "Inherit The Wind" on last night, watched it and thought how "current" that movie seems to be ..... frightening don't you think?


----------



## Dr.G.

One of my favorite movies, Rp. Loved Spencer Tracy and his final summation.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. Sorry I missed Don's oatmeal, but the other breakfast looks pretty good too.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone. Sorry I missed Don's oatmeal, but the other breakfast looks pretty good too.


Morning Sonal, how are you today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> One of my favorite movies, Rp. Loved Spencer Tracy and his final summation.


Yeah! I saw it in the listing and had to "Scopes" it out........


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone. Sorry I missed Don's oatmeal, but the other breakfast looks pretty good too.


Morning, Sonal. Sorry about the breakfast. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah! I saw it in the listing and had to "Scopes" it out........


As Ronald Reagan would say, "There you go again ...........", always monkeying around.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. Sorry about the breakfast.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Life is treating me fairly well Marc. How are you?


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning All, 
Thanks for breakfast, TCM has some wonderful old classics on, and many I have never seen, it is interesting when some things of the past reflect much of the present.... 

Caman, heres hoping Dylans tummy bug is short lived..... (don't forget the ginger ale)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Life is treating me fairly well Marc. How are you?


I am doing well, Sonal. Getting my mind and body ready for the snowstorm tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If she has proper credentials it should be quick and easy to get the licensing set up. " She has two doctorates, one from UBC and the other from a major university in China. She can be accredited in BC but not here. NL is very slow in letting various alternative practices allowed here. We shall see.


----------



## JerusalemJim

good morning
hows the club this am
Whatever does the job I guess but there are a ton of quacks in this area hiding under the name Practitioner- they have done some serious damage over the years preying on desparate locals
There is mumbo jumbo here to suit any taste or pocket book


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "If she has proper credentials it should be quick and easy to get the licensing set up. " She has two doctorates, one from UBC and the other from a major university in China. She can be accredited in BC but not here. NL is very slow in letting various alternative practices allowed here. We shall see.


This is indeed a shame, but Atlantic Canadians have always been slow to embrace what they do not understand.... I recall a time when I went to an acupuncturist in Halifax, many years ago and the outrage of many I spoke to was indescribable .... it wasn't anything more than their lack of understanding, and then there was no internet or anywhere they could go to educate themselves on the pros and cons. 
I do not blame them in any way, because as a former resident I know how 'cut off' they are from the rest of the country, (or were) but I would hope things are beginning to loosen up a bit by now.

It reminds me of when I moved to AB from BC, my advisors told me I was 'crazy' to go to AB because 'those people don't know anything about alternative treatment' my answer was simple, if you don't think people are aware of these things, stop complaining about it and teach them, how can anyone know anything if they are not taught, or made aware. I don't believe there are 'stupid' people, just uneducated.

Again this was a time when alternative medicine and treatments we not as prevalent as they are now .... 

i wish your Dr. the best success in getting approval Dr G ...it will be a big breakthrough for all when it happens, have to get some of those old thinkers off the boards and drag them (kicking and screaming) into the 20th century ...

Can you join one of those boards to get it started ???


----------



## SINC

Just got in from an hour out in a very chilly unheated garage. Our daughter Crystal, who parks her Nissan Xterra 4 x 4 in the garage next to my stored 1949 Meteor left the lights on in her vehicle when she got home last night around 6:00. The battery was stone cold dead this morning.

But not to worry, I keep a portable booster battery in the garage, plugged in and ready to go, so I got dressed and went out to give her a hand.

April fool. Someone, no doubt thinking because the ready light was on, unplugged the booster battery, not realizing it will go dead in a week or less. Foiled again, it too was dead.

Plan B was to get my Suzuki 4 x 4 out of the rear heated garage and loan it to Crystal for the day. So much for my plan to buy groceries before 9:00 a.m. this morning.

After I got her off to school, I went back to the cold garage and plugged in the booster pack so I could try and start the Xterra in a few hours. Then I thought to myself, self, why don't you put the battery charger on the Xterra to help rebuild the battery's charge. Good plan, eh what?

But when I peeled back the rubber covers on the battery posts, I was greeted with a bunch of acid built up on the posts. Oh well, it was back into the house for some water and baking soda and a brush to clean up the terminals. That took me 15 minutes, but when I went to get my wrenches to take the connectors off the battery posts, I realized I had left it in the Suzuki which was now at school with Crystal.

A bit of emery cloth solved that problem as I was able to clean up the post tops to get a good connection to the battery charger. Since I have two battery chargers, I selected the 12 volt/10 amp unit which was on a high shelf, so it was back into the house for the kitchen stepladder to reach it. Since the nearest plug-in is located on the passenger's side of the Xterra, and I might add on the wall behind the 49 Meteor, I realized I would need a long extension cord to reach the outlet.

So it was off the the motor home in the back forty to get my 50 foot cord, then back to the front garage and I plugged in the 12 volt/10 amp charger. Then of course, I have to go all the way around the Xterra to get to the battery again as it is handily located on the passenger's side to connect the cables from the charger to the posts as the front bumper is six inches from the front wall of the garage. The minute I did, the darn thing began to pulsate and make a loud scream every other second. Unhooked the cables and went to plan C. The 12 volt/4 amp charger would have to do as the other one was obviously toast.

But I keep that one in the heated rear garage/shop, so it was off down the lot to the back forty again for the charger. After a repeat dance on both sides of the Xterra to hook up the smaller charger, I was done.

Now all I have to do is wait until either the resident battery in the Xterra or the battery booster pack has enough juice to start the Xterra. I figure that will take until at least noon if not longer. Then if I do get it going, I will have to run it north up the highway to recharge the battery which will take me another hour or so.

I shuda stayed in bed. If I do get it going, I'm gonna hit the local and celebrate with a cold one.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, my daughter will graduate this April, then off to Graduate School, hopefully.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## JerusalemJim

I call that problems with prosperity
no fun in cold weather
off to do some tiling after our bsmt flood
club seems to be in shun mode- too bad- so much for 'mac' creative thinking eh


----------



## Rps

JerusalemJim said:


> I call that problems with prosperity
> no fun in cold weather
> off to do some tiling after our bsmt flood
> club seems to be in shun mode- too bad- so much for 'mac' creative thinking eh


Hi JJ, you're right seems kind of vacant here today ... I guess everyone is either fixing their cars or shoveling snow...... or in your case tiling the basement. I hope it was a small flood, however any water is a major problem isn't it.


----------



## Sonal

Every once in a while, I spend time doing this thing that I call 'my job'. 

Crazy concept, I know.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> <car troubles>





JerusalemJim said:


> I call that problems with prosperity
> no fun in cold weather
> off to do some tiling after our bsmt flood
> club seems to be in shun mode- too bad- so much for 'mac' creative thinking eh


I call it 'first world problems' - where we have problems with all that we have. (versus third world problems, where they have problems with what they don't have).



Sonal said:


> Every once in a while, I spend time doing this thing that I call 'my job'.
> 
> Crazy concept, I know.


Me too!

I will not complain about the 'construction zone' that my house currently is - because I have a house, and for that I am thankful. Not looking forward to next week though - the hardwood will be installed upstairs (replacing some really awful original equipment shag carpet in our 30+ year old house), which means endless pounding of nails over-top my office. Maybe I'll go on a road trip (which is what I did when we had the kitchen renovated a couple of years ago). Will be nice once it's all done though. I think my cleaning lady is more excited than I am, though. She hates that carpet.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone! How's everybody here? 

I'm taking a teeny little break away from work to reconnect here as I haven't been around for the last little while!

Nothing is really work unless you would rather be doing something else.
-James Matthew Barrie


----------



## friend

Good afternoon all and thanks for support.
I'm not to bad, but still not well.

Don, sorry to hear about your battery trouble.

I am really angry. 
The lad I'm working with and a mutual friend just have to, for the fifth time, 
bring up the issue of accents. 
According to them I sound too Irish when i sing and I should sing
using an English standard English. What the hell is going on in their heads!!
A standard English, what is that for starters?
I have heard about the Queens English and BBC English, but to my knowledge 
there is no standard English.
And why should I sound English?
Well, apparently when some Swedes hear a Irish accent they associate with 
folk and trad music.
And then when i confronted that other lad about it he said that I didn't want 
to admit that they were
right because I was unsure of the potential of my music!!!!!
I spoke to a chief editor of the culture section on the second largest new paper in Sweden, and his conclusion:
Sounding Irish, well that a good and i think that is the general opinion 
of the Swedish people.
What does that lad respond that that? -That's his subjective opinion, what does he know.
I'm going to be so glad to get out of this "know it all" society.
It's with them like when they debated if Sweden was to join the european Union.
The attitude of the politicians that Sweden should join 
because they had so much to teach the rest of Europe. 

So me forum friends, from a Canadian perspective is it good or bad for my
music career to sound Irish?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Every once in a while, I spend time doing this thing that I call 'my job'.
> 
> Crazy concept, I know.


I hear you, Sister Sonal. I have been working all day. I don't come into The Shang unless I have some real time to chat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, my daughter will graduate this April, then off to Graduate School, hopefully.


Kudos for her, Rp. What grad school?

"This is indeed a shame, but Atlantic Canadians have always been slow to embrace what they do not understand." All too true, Leslie. My acupuncturist has the training, but can't do it here in NL. So, she does the acupuncture well and let's it go at that.

Good luck with the cars, Don. What a mess!!!

No shunning here, Jim.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon everyone! How's everybody here?
> 
> I'm taking a teeny little break away from work to reconnect here as I haven't been around for the last little while!
> 
> Nothing is really work unless you would rather be doing something else.
> -James Matthew Barrie


Afternoon, Sharon. Remember what Marx said, "Work is the curse of the drinking class." Not sure if that was Karl Marx or Groucho Marx. 

Afternoon, Elaine and Caman.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> So me forum friends, from a Canadian perspective is it good or bad for my
> music career to sound Irish?


I think as long as you don't sound like you come from the midwest US, you should be just fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

"So me forum friends, from a Canadian perspective is it good or bad for my music career to sound Irish? " Here in Newfoundland and Labrador, it would be a plus. Might be true for other places in Canada, but there are a few successful musicians here in NL who moved here from Ireland before I came to St.John's and are still here. There is a linkage with Ireland, with 40% of the population with roots there, and we send our musicians there for a month or so each year, and they send Irish musicians here to perform and share the culture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I think as long as you don't sound like you come from the midwest US, you should be just fine.




If you have a New York City accent like I do ................. consider a different profession.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> If you have a New York City accent like I do ................. consider a different profession.


Marc says "Ah'm from Noo Yawk"  

But seriously Canada is known for a wide diversity of cultures and accents! Irish accents should blend right in with us. We wouldn't bat an eyelash and we would actually be amused when we hear an Irish brogue as it has been voted the world's sexiest accent in 2009!!! 

Irish Accent Voted World's Sexiest - Lemondrop.com


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MLeh

Caman: I think you should sing however feels good to you. Nothing worse than people trying to pretend to be something other than what they are. (The notable exception to this is Hugh Laurie.)


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc says "Ah'm from Noo Yawk" " Sharon, are you making fun of my accent????? Next you will be making fun of Hugh Laurie's "House" accent. Tread very carefully when it comes to accents .......... remember "Heavy is the head that wears the crown" .......... since he/she is not able to look down to see the doxies attacking your ankles.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I also think Irish accents are cool.


As do I, Garett. I still can't get the St.John's Irish accent down pat to where someone thinks I was born here.


----------



## SINC

Camán, for the record I like the accent in all your music. Be true to yourself lad.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Thank you all.
Thanks so much for youse support.
I've calm down now and made pizza and cake for Dylan the birthday boy.
(Dylan in red)


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc says "Ah'm from Noo Yawk" " Sharon, are you making fun of my accent????? Next you will be making fun of Hugh Laurie's "House" accent. Tread very carefully when it comes to accents .......... remember "Heavy is the head that wears the crown" .......... since he/she is not able to look down to see the doxies attacking your ankles.


OW! OW! OW! Yikes! Who let the doxies out! woof woof woof woof! Ow ow.... 
MARRRRC! Call them off! They are vicious!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Caman. Happy Birthday, Dylan.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> OW! OW! OW! Yikes! Who let the doxies out! woof woof woof woof! Ow ow....
> MARRRRC! Call them off! They are vicious!


As they say in Brooklyn, NY, "That will loin ya." 

Down, doxies, down. Friend ........... friend .............. good boys and girls.


----------



## friend

Dylan sez thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## sharonmac09

Happppy Birrrthday Dylaaaan! Awesome pizza cake! Is that real icing or is it cheese?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Dylan sez thank you for the birthday wishes.


Kudos to him, Caman ............. and to you for raising these children on your own for this period in your life.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dylan is a handsome boy! Apparently he didn't inherent his looks from you Caman!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Dylan is a handsome boy! Apparently he didn't inherent his looks from you Caman!


Careful, Sharon ............ the doxies will kill on command, and Dylan has some birthday doxies there ............


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos to him, Caman ............. and to you for raising these children on your own for this period in your life.


Thank you Sir. 



sharonmac09 said:


> Dylan is a handsome boy! Apparently he didn't inherent his looks from you Caman!


Eh you.  :lmao:
The wife sez I still am, but I can only see the handsome young man
of 25 that is gone now. I was a Ladies man when I was young. 
But I'm a lucky man ending up with my Anna.


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> Happppy Birrrthday Dylaaaan! Awesome pizza cake! Is that real icing or is it cheese?


This is the pizza.
It picture doesn't give it full credit though. 
It tastes awesome the kids sez. 
Dylan said for me to tell that he ate the whole pizza on his own..


----------



## Dr.G.

Love the pineapple in the pizza, Caman. Save me a slice. Someone can take all of my olives, however.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Love the pineapple in the pizza, Caman. Save me a slice. Someone can take all of my olives, however.


Coming via Fed Ex. Olives will be confiscated at the border.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos for her, Rp. What grad school?
> 
> "This is indeed a shame, but Atlantic Canadians have always been slow to embrace what they do not understand." All too true, Leslie. My acupuncturist has the training, but can't do it here in NL. So, she does the acupuncture well and let's it go at that.
> 
> Good luck with the cars, Don. What a mess!!!
> 
> No shunning here, Jim.


She hoping to get into MLS at U of T, so we are keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> If you have a New York City accent like I do ................. consider a different profession.


Didn't hurt Babbs' career.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Love the pineapple in the pizza, Caman. Save me a slice. Someone can take all of my olives, however.


I'll take your olives, Marc.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Love the pineapple in the pizza, Caman. Save me a slice. Someone can take all of my olives, however.


I could do with a slice of that as well Caman. And Marc, if you don't want your olives I have the perfect container for them ... just a small glass with a little Vodka and Gin in it ..........


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Looks a little tastier than the herbal juice I had today


.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

Time to go dreaming.
Until tomorrow then.


----------



## macdoodle

So me forum friends, from a Canadian perspective is it good or bad for my
music career to sound Irish?

More than half the time once anyone opens their mouth to sing there is no really audible accent, you can hear it if you are listening for it , but most times you cannot.
Most folks like a little 'Irish', it is often added to non animate objects for luck, or sometimes added to liquids ...



friend said:


> Thank you all.
> Thanks so much for youse support.
> I've calm down now and made pizza and cake for Dylan the birthday boy.
> (Dylan in red)


wonderful birthday party... Dylan is a most handsome lad... you are coping better than I would with this lovely brood! :lmao: food looks great too!!


----------



## SINC

UPDATE: The battery booster pack no longer will charge and the trickle charger did nada. Broke down and called AMA who boosted me in a heartbeat. Drove it around for a half hour and it is as good as new. Crystal will be pleased when she gets home with my Suzuki.


----------



## macdoodle

In case anyone gets snow and cold this winter.......


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Coming via Fed Ex. Olives will be confiscated at the border.





Sonal said:


> I'll take your olives, Marc.





Rps said:


> She hoping to get into MLS at U of T, so we are keeping our fingers crossed.


Thank you, Caman. Sonal may have my olives.

Good luck to her, Rp. U of T is a great university, especially for grad work.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> UPDATE: The battery booster pack no longer will charge and the trickle charger did nada. Broke down and called AMA who boosted me in a heartbeat. Drove it around for a half hour and it is as good as new. Crystal will be pleased when she gets home with my Suzuki.


Wow!!! You can't get an American Medical Association doctor to make a house call for a very sick person, but they will send someone to give you a boost. Cool. What next?? The American Psychological Association doing tune up and a lube job on your RV???


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> In case anyone gets snow and cold this winter.......


Someone sent me this, Leslie. I might try the rubbing alcohol on my windshield wipers.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, ever the comic.

AMA = Alberta Motor Association.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Someone sent me this, Leslie. I might try the rubbing alcohol on my windshield wipers.


Your money is better spent buying winter rated wiper blades. The alcohol works in the short term, but deteriorates the rubber and severely shortens the life of the blades.

A simple windshield cover is far superior to anything else. Even an old piece of cloth the right size tossed over the windshield and secured by closing the doors on it works well.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah yes, ever the comic.
> 
> AMA = Alberta Motor Association.


Got to try out new material to try and get an act with Rp. My wife actually used the AMA the first time I went out to visit her folks in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Your money is better spent buying winter rated wiper blades. The alcohol works in the short term, but deteriorates the rubber and severely shortens the life of the blades.
> 
> A simple windshield cover is far superior to anything else. Even an old piece of cloth the right size tossed over the windshield and secured by closing the doors on it works well.


I have very good winter wipers. The "old piece of cloth" does not work in St.John's. It sticks to the windshiels.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> :clap:
> 
> Those guys have their hands into everything


Why do I see a doctor joke coming from Rp???????????? 

Good one, Garett.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I have very good winter wipers. The "old piece of cloth" does not work in St.John's. It sticks to the windshiels.


I use ammonia to clean windows,(house and car and alcohol with water sometimes,) I have never had a problem with the wipers 'rotting' and that is coast to coast winter driving,

You are right Dr G cloth would work only in Alberta, where the cold is dry. We seldom even get ice on our windshields....


----------



## macdoodle

forgot to mention this, as I heard only part of it on the news today, but something about Apple buying out Google... or taking it over .... ???

Anyone hear this ..?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I use ammonia to clean windows,(house and car and alcohol with water sometimes,) I have never had a problem with the wipers 'rotting' and that is coast to coast winter driving,
> 
> You are right Dr G cloth would work only in Alberta, where the cold is dry. We seldom even get ice on our windshields....





macdoodle said:


> forgot to mention this, as I heard only part of it on the news today, but something about Apple buying out Google... or taking it over .... ???
> 
> Anyone hear this ..?


True about the ice on the windshield.
Not sure about Apple buying Google.


----------



## MaxPower

Dog question for you Marc. Rather Breeder question.

The wife and kids are bugging me to get a pet Shih Tzu (allergy reason for me and my wife used to have one). What should we look for in a breeder and in the puppies? Also any info on the breed (if you have any) would be helpful as well.

What should we expect with a 10 wk old puppy, what kind of diet would be recommend, basic care, training etc.

As you can tell I am completely clueless when it comes to caring for pups so any and all info is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is from dogincanada.com 

SHIH TZU 
NON-SPORTING GROUP 
ORIGIN
The Shih Tzu is believed to trace its ancestry back to the temple dogs of Tibet, which had been bred in that country for over 2,000 years. Contact between the rulers of Tibet and China led to several of these dogs being presented as gifts of esteem to Chinese royalty. There, the Lhasa-like dogs were crossed with resident Pekingese to produce the breed we now call the Shih Tzu, meaning “lion dog” in Chinese. The Shih Tzu lived a life of luxury as a pampered palace pet and was not seen outside the court until 1912 when China became a republic. On a visit to China in 1920, General Sir Douglas and Lady Brownrigg saw the breed and brought a pair back to Britain where the Shih Tzu quickly caught the public fancy. 
TEMPERAMENT
The role of companion and housepet is the sole purpose of the Shih Tzu. Therefore, the personality is outgoing, affectionate, happy and friendly. Intelligent and docile, the breed readily attracts admirers. 
ACTIVITY LEVEL
This alert and lively dog carries itself with a distinctly arrogant air. Though the Shih Tzu enjoys a good walk, it does not require an excessive amount of exercise and adapts well to apartment dwelling. 
COAT
The coat is dense, long and flowing. There is also a soft undercoat. 
COLOUR
All colours are acceptable, but black noses, lips and eye rims are a must. 
GROOMING
Daily brushing is essential.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for the info Marc. That's what I expected about the breed.

Here is the breeders web page. What are your thoughts:

Schutzu Kennel


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> forgot to mention this, as I heard only part of it on the news today, but something about Apple buying out Google... or taking it over .... ???
> 
> Anyone hear this ..?


I think it's more rumours that Google will buy Apple.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Dog question for you Marc. Rather Breeder question.
> 
> The wife and kids are bugging me to get a pet Shih Tzu (allergy reason for me and my wife used to have one). What should we look for in a breeder and in the puppies? Also any info on the breed (if you have any) would be helpful as well.
> 
> What should we expect with a 10 wk old puppy, what kind of diet would be recommend, basic care, training etc.
> 
> As you can tell I am completely clueless when it comes to caring for pups so any and all info is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Warren, do NOT get a pup younger than 10 weeks old. Make sure the breeder is a CKC registered breeder and wants you to sign a contract with your responsibilities and his/her responsibilities spelled out in full. 

We feed our dogs a raw diet in the afternoon (we make it ourselves from ground beef, chicken, liver and veggies --NO corn), and a grain-free kibble in the morning.

This is a good site for the breed. Much like the Dachshund site.
The Canadian Shih Tzu Club
Ontario

Read their Code of Ethics. This should guide the contract.

Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Thanks for the info Marc. That's what I expected about the breed.
> 
> Here is the breeders web page. What are your thoughts:
> 
> Schutzu Kennel


This is a professional breeder for show dogs, which means that they HAVE to maintain standards (e.g., no brother and sister matings).

They will be expensive, but this person seems legit.

Her site is like out website at HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, do NOT get a pup younger than 10 weeks old. Make sure the breeder is a CKC registered breeder and wants you to sign a contract with your responsibilities and his/her responsibilities spelled out in full.
> 
> We feed our dogs a raw diet in the afternoon (we make it ourselves from ground beef, chicken, liver and veggies --NO corn), and a grain-free kibble in the morning.
> 
> This is a good site for the breed. Much like the Dachshund site.
> The Canadian Shih Tzu Club
> Ontario
> 
> Read their Code of Ethics. This should guide the contract.
> 
> Good luck.


They are a CKC registered breeder, we are required to sign a contract and all of the pups come microchipped. She stated in an email that the earliest she would let the pups go is 10 weeks, however if she feels they are not ready she won't release them.


----------



## Cameo

Hi everyone!

Warren, here are some of my reccommendations.........I agree with Marc, don't feed anything with corn - it is only a filler and not good for dogs. Some dogs even develop allergies to corn.

Also - don't feed anything with a lot of Lamb to puppies.... Lamb is good for older dogs and dogs with sensitive stomachs - I think the objection to lamb for puppies is that the stomach doesn't develop enough strength to handle stronger foods.

I crate train my dogs - for several good reasons. 
In the wild a dog makes a den - which is smaller then a crate. The crate then becomes his own place.
It keeps my dog in a safe place while I am gone - and it keeps my house safe. Dog can't eat or swallow anything poisonous.
It provides a great way to potty train - MOST dogs don't like to mess their sleeping areas - so they will hold it til away from their bed. Take the dog outside immediately upon coming out of the crate and the dog will get the idea quickly where he/she is supposed to do it's business.

Dog forums are a great place for information. We just started (restarted) up one mainly for big dogs - but a lot of the advice is good for all dogs.

www.bigdoghood/forum is the site.

Hope this is helpful. 

I also agree with going with a ckc registered breeder - most of these people put a lot of effort and money into their dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> They are a CKC registered breeder, we are required to sign a contract and all of the pups come microchipped. She stated in an email that the earliest she would let the pups go is 10 weeks, however if she feels they are not ready she won't release them.


Warren, this is just what we do. Sounds like a great breeder.

You would have to pass a 3- part test to get one of our doxie pup, with Part 1 being The History of Dachshunds Since 1500, Part 2 being The Anatomy and Physiology of Dachshunds, and Part 3 being a psychological screening test. I failed part 2, just barely passed part 1 and failed part 3 .................. but since I have helped to raise the puppies I was grandfathered in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Warren, here are some of my reccommendations.........I agree with Marc, don't feed anything with corn - it is only a filler and not good for dogs. Some dogs even develop allergies to corn.
> 
> Also - don't feed anything with a lot of Lamb to puppies.... Lamb is good for older dogs and dogs with sensitive stomachs - I think the objection to lamb for puppies is that the stomach doesn't develop enough strength to handle stronger foods.
> 
> I crate train my dogs - for several good reasons.
> In the wild a dog makes a den - which is smaller then a crate. The crate then becomes his own place.
> It keeps my dog in a safe place while I am gone - and it keeps my house safe. Dog can't eat or swallow anything poisonous.
> It provides a great way to potty train - MOST dogs don't like to mess their sleeping areas - so they will hold it til away from their bed. Take the dog outside immediately upon coming out of the crate and the dog will get the idea quickly where he/she is supposed to do it's business.
> 
> Dog forums are a great place for information. We just started (restarted) up one mainly for big dogs - but a lot of the advice is good for all dogs.
> 
> • Big Dog Hood is the site.
> 
> Hope this is helpful.
> 
> I also agree with going with a ckc registered breeder - most of these people put a lot of effort and money into their dogs.


I agree with Jeanne, Warren ............... especially about crate training.



How are you today, Jeanne???


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. The snowstorm is tracking faster this way so it shall be an early morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Checked out your site. I shall register tomorrow. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm just on the fence about getting a dog. I like pets, had a cat and a hundred or so hamsters when I was a kid (all buried in pringles cans in our back yard) but I know exactly what will happen. I will be the one looking after it, scooping poop, getting up with it etc. Not too thrilled about that. Not to mention that we can't go away for extended periods unless we want to pay for boarding. Then again it's not all about me.

On the other hand, our kids deserve a pet and would probably be good for them and teach them some responsibility.


----------



## Cameo

It is a good lesson for kids Warren - but it doesn't have to be a dog to teach the lesson. Make sure the kids know that this is a commitment for the life of the dog - and that could be a 15 year commitment.


On the other hand - even if you do end up being the keeper of the dog - you may end up with a bond with the dog that you didn't expect. My father was NEVER going to have a cat.............now Casper lives on his lap.

Going away can be a problem - but do you have family members that can take the dog while away? I have boarded my dogs at my vets for weekends, but never for any extended periods. 

Lots of things to think about.......vet bills, neutering/spaying, dog food, crate, treats, clean up........do you have anyone who can lend the kids a dog for a couple of weeks - of course, they would have to do all the clean up etc. Just a thought.

Nite Marc - I hope you don't have lots of snow.

Hello to all the rest - I have lots of catching up to do here.


----------



## Cameo

PS - training is another consideration. A trained dog can be a real joy - one who sits, stays, comes on command and who will "leave it" on command. An untrained, wild dog is a terror. AND dogs can/do chew on things they shouldn't if not trained otherwise.

My two year old GSD just ate my mitten last week.......I am not sure if he ate both, I can only track one - but I can't find the other...........


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> It is a good lesson for kids Warren - but it doesn't have to be a dog to teach the lesson. Make sure the kids know that this is a commitment for the life of the dog - and that could be a 15 year commitment.
> 
> 
> On the other hand - even if you do end up being the keeper of the dog - you may end up with a bond with the dog that you didn't expect. My father was NEVER going to have a cat.............now Casper lives on his lap.
> 
> Going away can be a problem - but do you have family members that can take the dog while away? I have boarded my dogs at my vets for weekends, but never for any extended periods.
> 
> Lots of things to think about.......vet bills, neutering/spaying, dog food, crate, treats, clean up........do you have anyone who can lend the kids a dog for a couple of weeks - of course, they would have to do all the clean up etc. Just a thought.
> 
> Nite Marc - I hope you don't have lots of snow.
> 
> Hello to all the rest - I have lots of catching up to do here.


We've put it into the kids head that the dog would be their responsibility. At this stage, we can't expect too much with a 4 and 6 year old. We've considered my Father-in-Law to look after the dog when we go away and will probably take it with us on day trips. We have also considered Dog insurance for those unexpected vet bills. Thoughts?



Cameo said:


> PS - training is another consideration. A trained dog can be a real joy - one who sits, stays, comes on command and who will "leave it" on command. An untrained, wild dog is a terror. AND dogs can/do chew on things they shouldn't if not trained otherwise.


I think training is a must. We would probably go to McCan's in Flamborough. Have you heard anything about them?


----------



## SINC

I want to throw out a few things about pet dogs here, but I do so with great caution. While I don't want to make enemies, I am a strong believer that any child's first dog should not be a purebred. And being the kind of guy who never backs down from expressing an opinion, I'm going to stick my neck out and give you some thoughts to ponder.

First let me be clear that I understand how emotional and attached people who live and breathe purebred dogs are in regard to their particular breed. I have nothing but respect for the care and effort some of them give to their chosen breed.

But while I understand passing tests and such to become a privileged owner of a purebred is the norm for breeders, it smacks of snobbism to me.

I would never purchase a dog from anyone who looks down on me as a potential owner, or who asked me to write some kind of test to prove I am some kind of ego inflated ninny aptly qualified to have the privilege of spending my hard earned money to own one of their precious babies.

Every dog I have ever owned has either been rescued from a pound of a gift from a breeder of a dog they didn’t want, ie the runt of the litter.

There are more people out there who have intelligent dogs that have more talent than most purebreds and they are of the Heinz 57 variety.

If I had small children, I’d be damned if I bought them a purebred of any kind and especially not if it cost in the thousands of dollars. That would be such a waste for the hundreds of thousands of puppies stuck in shelters all across this land.

Every single dog out there, purebred or not becomes special to an owner. And that owner feels no less emotion for that rescued pet from the pound they paid $100 for in sterilization and chip implant fees, than any $3,500 purebred.

Instead of a prima dona fragile ego, upper class, blue ribbon manufactured dog, a result of the breeding preferences of dog fanatics, get the kids a mutt. Save a puppy from a shelter and let the kids grow to love their mutt. It’s been proven time and again that mutts make the best pets and are among the most loyal dogs you will ever find. And if it doesn't work out and you find a dog is not for your family, it can be returned to the shelter, no questions asked, unlike any purebred I know and you are not out thousands of dollars.

Oh, and by the way, be sure to go into mutt ownership knowing full well that mutt or not, it will require the very same level of vet care, sterilization, health insurance, walk time, food choices and most of all love.

(If anyone would like to know about one example of a bad purebred dog, I can tell you stories that would curl your hair. A Lhasa Apso is not that far removed from a Shih Tzu and our daughter’s dog has to be locked up so as not to harm our toddler grandson.)

If we ever have another dog, you can bet your butt it will be another mutt, the best dogs I’ve ever owned.

They really ought to breed them and give them a fancy name. 

Maybe they could call them Loyalists?

Again excuse me, but it had to be said.


----------



## MaxPower

Don, 

As always I value and respect your opinion(s).

If I had my choice, a Shih Tzu would not be my first choice. I would prefer a Lab or variation of. And I would prefer to get the dog from a shelter rather than have the animal put down. The biggest problem is allergies for me. Unfortunately there are not many dogs that are hypoallergenic. My wife had a Shih Tzu growing up, hence the choice for the breed. As well their temperament is ideal with children. Point taken it does not matter what breed of dog it is, the bottom line is that it is still an animal and has the capacity to behave like an animal (purebred or mutt). If _any_ dog _ever_ took a bite at one of my kids, it would be its last.

Agreed, I find it somewhat unusual that there are contracts to be signed etc. but I suppose in the defense of the breeders they want to make sure that there is no inbreeding or competing show dogs and that the dog goes to a loving home. It does air an appearance of snobbery.

And please Don. No excuse necessary.


----------



## Cameo

Don - lots of good points and I should clarify my post.

Warren stated he wanted a certain kind of dog, due to allergies - in my opinion, if you are going to get a certain breed - then go for one from a certified breeder. I used to think like you, that a pedigreed dog was "snobbish". Let me tell you why I got a pedigree'd dog this time around, as both of my dogs are from a certified breeder.

My last dog was a rescue from the pound - Snickers. I loved that dog to pieces and she was my "heart" dog. She was mostly German Shepherd, maybe part husky.
At 12, she developed hip and joint problems and her hind end eventually gave out altogether. I had to put her to sleep, she couldn't stand or walk properly anymore, she didn't have a real life and I did what I had to do.

I did a lot of thinking and when looking for another dog, decided I really wanted another German Shepherd, as Snickers was so wonderful. Wanting this certain breed and knowing that some develop hip/joint issues - I did some research and found that the only way I could get a GSD and not worry about hip/joint problems was to buy a pedigree'd dog - where I could trace the family history back 5 generations - thus lessening the chance of problems later the best way I could.
It isn't a guarantee - but I also have a "warranty". Should my dog develop anything genetic - then I will get another dog from the breeder. I would keep Shayla of course, but as far as my breeder is concerned I paid for a healthy dog and that is what I will have. I also have all the support I could wish for and help with training or any question I may have. She keeps track of her dogs and is there for them all, as much as she can.

Breeders who care about their dogs try to place them in the best homes that they can - and the only way they can do this is by interviewing the people interested, or by "tests" etc. They aren't trying to insult you or belittle you - they don't know you, but they care about their pups.

I don't care if the dog cost me $800-$1000.00. Shayla did. I am buying a LIFE, something that is, to me, priceless. She is a companion, she is a loving friend.
I co- own Failte - but again, he is an $800.00 dog if you want to think of it in terms of money.

I am all for rescueing dogs from the pound - most of my dogs have been mutts.
But I wasn't going after a certain breed when I got them and that is the difference. BUT - I don't agree with returning them to the pound. If you are going to get a dog, make sure that it is what you want and that you are committed to them. If you can't keep them, then re home the dog. They aren't some "gift" to be exchanged or refunded. AND, my breeder and many others, would re home one of their dogs if it didn't work out for the family. The one's that I know go the distance for their dogs.

My opinion.


Warren - McCan's has a very good name. 

I could show you how to train your dog for a lot less - sit, stay, come, leave it, halt, drop it etc. Free.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> I want to throw out a few things about pet dogs here, but I do so with great caution. While I don't want to make enemies, I am a strong believer that any child's first dog should not be a purebred. And being the kind of guy who never backs down from expressing an opinion, I'm going to stick my neck out and give you some thoughts to ponder.
> 
> First let me be clear that I understand how emotional and attached people who live and breathe purebred dogs are in regard to their particular breed. I have nothing but respect for the care and effort some of them give to their chosen breed.
> 
> But while I understand passing tests and such to become a privileged owner of a purebred is the norm for breeders, it smacks of snobbism to me.
> 
> I would never purchase a dog from anyone who looks down on me as a potential owner, or who asked me to write some kind of test to prove I am some kind of ego inflated ninny aptly qualified to have the privilege of spending my hard earned money to own one of their precious babies.
> 
> Every dog I have ever owned has either been rescued from a pound of a gift from a breeder of a dog they didn’t want, ie the runt of the litter.
> 
> There are more people out there who have intelligent dogs that have more talent than most purebreds and they are of the Heinz 57 variety.
> 
> If I had small children, I’d be damned if I bought them a purebred of any kind and especially not if it cost in the thousands of dollars. That would be such a waste for the hundreds of thousands of puppies stuck in shelters all across this land.
> 
> Every single dog out there, purebred or not becomes special to an owner. And that owner feels no less emotion for that rescued pet from the pound they paid $100 for in sterilization and chip implant fees, than any $3,500 purebred.
> 
> Instead of a prima dona fragile ego, upper class, blue ribbon manufactured dog, a result of the breeding preferences of dog fanatics, get the kids a mutt. Save a puppy from a shelter and let the kids grow to love their mutt. It’s been proven time and again that mutts make the best pets and are among the most loyal dogs you will ever find. And if it doesn't work out and you find a dog is not for your family, it can be returned to the shelter, no questions asked, unlike any purebred I know and you are not out thousands of dollars.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, be sure to go into mutt ownership knowing full well that mutt or not, it will require the very same level of vet care, sterilization, health insurance, walk time, food choices and most of all love.
> 
> (If anyone would like to know about one example of a bad purebred dog, I can tell you stories that would curl your hair. A Lhasa Apso is not that far removed from a Shih Tzu and our daughter’s dog has to be locked up so as not to harm our toddler grandson.)
> 
> If we ever have another dog, you can bet your butt it will be another mutt, the best dogs I’ve ever owned.
> 
> They really ought to breed them and give them a fancy name.
> 
> Maybe they could call them Loyalists?
> 
> Again excuse me, but it had to be said.


Sighhhhh.... I'm quoting you just in case you decide to edit this at a later time.

All I"m going to say is that you have a habit of posting your acrimonious opinions through dogmatic invective in both the shang and the other threads of ehmac. As my mother quite often said to me and my siblings, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have set out a buffet breakfast so I can go out and shovel the snow. So enjoy yourselves when you wake up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I agree with Don re the possibility of a shelter dog, and with Jeanne with her comment that "Breeders who care about their dogs try to place them in the best homes that they can - and the only way they can do this is by interviewing the people interested, or by "tests" etc. They aren't trying to insult you or belittle you - they don't know you, but they care about their pups." 

I trust you realize that I was joking about the tests, but not the contract. We brought these dogs into the world by choice, and thus, we are responsible for them. Luckily, all of our pups have gone to good homes. People have been insulted when we did not want to sell them one of our pups, but we explained to them that keeping the dog outside year-round, even if BC, was not how we envisioned the lives of our dogs. You would be getting what is called a "non-breeding contract", and thus, telling the breeder that you don't want to show the dog, nor use it for breeding.

The plus about a dog with a pedigree is that you then know the breed, the size, and the past history of the dog. I personally would have chosen a rescue dog or a dog in a shelter, but my wife chose dachshunds. The rest is history.

Children at the age of 4 and 6 are a bit young to learn to be fully responsible for the dog, but old enough to start helping. Sending the dog to obedience is a good idea. I can't say anything about pet insurance, since we have never had that for any of our dogs. However, just as the dog will be expensive coming from a professional breeder, so will the vet bills. 

Good luck with your final decision, and let me know if I can be of any help with making this a good experience for you all once you make your choice. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and Garett and anyone else waking up soon. 
Hope ye are well.

Still above 0 with -2 here.
Feel a bit better, but am home from work so I wont pass it on to Molle.
Got some form to send in to the NVC regarding our Green Cards, so we have progress.

...........
Sultán 3
January 21

_Know that nothing will benefit thee in this life save
supplication and invocation unto God, service in
His vineyard, and, with a heart full of love, be in
constant servitude unto him._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Sighhhhh.... I'm quoting you just in case you decide to edit this at a later time.
> 
> All I"m going to say is that you have a habit of posting your acrimonious opinions through dogmatic invective in both the shang and the other threads of ehmac. As my mother quite often said to me and my siblings, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it!!!!


Apparently you don't read very well. I did have something nice to say and that was to save a pup from a shelter, an option not brought up until I did it. I also wanted Warren to know that some purebred dogs can be a problem, I know as we live with one, do YOU?

As for my opinions and what I post, they are MY opinions and you are free to disagree with them.

If I made the "quoted you in case you edited it" comment to you, would you not be offended? No need to have done that though, I stand by what I post and no one else here took it badly, Warren least of all.

As usual, you choose to chafe at me, but I'm getting used to that from you.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Marc, I guess the doxies left some brekkie for us this morning, thanks for that. SAP's up and done and yet another day went by with no news from Kim in Texas. She really must be deep in the boonies. I'm off to finish up my work day. Later . . .


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, I agree with Don re the possibility of a shelter dog, and with Jeanne with her comment that "Breeders who care about their dogs try to place them in the best homes that they can - and the only way they can do this is by interviewing the people interested, or by "tests" etc. They aren't trying to insult you or belittle you - they don't know you, but they care about their pups."
> 
> I trust you realize that I was joking about the tests, but not the contract. We brought these dogs into the world by choice, and thus, we are responsible for them. Luckily, all of our pups have gone to good homes. People have been insulted when we did not want to sell them one of our pups, but we explained to them that keeping the dog outside year-round, even if BC, was not how we envisioned the lives of our dogs. You would be getting what is called a "non-breeding contract", and thus, telling the breeder that you don't want to show the dog, nor use it for breeding.
> 
> The plus about a dog with a pedigree is that you then know the breed, the size, and the past history of the dog. I personally would have chosen a rescue dog or a dog in a shelter, but my wife chose dachshunds. The rest is history.
> 
> Children at the age of 4 and 6 are a bit young to learn to be fully responsible for the dog, but old enough to start helping. Sending the dog to obedience is a good idea. I can't say anything about pet insurance, since we have never had that for any of our dogs. However, just as the dog will be expensive coming from a professional breeder, so will the vet bills.
> 
> Good luck with your final decision, and let me know if I can be of any help with making this a good experience for you all once you make your choice. Paix, mon ami.


I agree too.
Warren: I knew who would end up taking he dog out in snow, sleet and rain,
so my kids got a hamster. 
Now it gone to hamster heaven and no new hamster will take its place.
Since we are moving to Bellevue and will have a garden, well we'll see.
Otherwise, in any other circumstances, I don't want a dog, since I know
how sweet a warm bed is to a teenager at 7 am. :lmao:

Good morning Don.
All well?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Garett. Leave some for the rest of the Shang family.

Morning, Caman. Glad you are feeling a bit better, and that the immigration process is moving along well.

Morning, Don. The doxies left the breakfast ............ but I am not sure how much Garett left for you. Want me to make something fresh for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I agree too.
> Warren: I knew who would end up taking he dog out in snow, sleet and rain,
> so my kids got a hamster.
> Now it gone to hamster heaven and no new hamster will take its place.
> Since we are moving to Bellevue and will have a garden, well we'll see.
> Otherwise, in any other circumstances, I don't want a dog, since I know
> how sweet a warm bed is to a teenager at 7 am. :lmao:
> 
> Good morning Don.
> All well?


All too true, Caman. Multiply this by 5-7 doxies, and you see why our dogs love to get into bed with us.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett ..................... bad boy ............ no ............. out of the house now ............. go play in the back garden .................


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Garett ..................... bad boy ............ no ............. out of the house now ............. go play in the back garden .................


:lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

I'm doing well this morning Camán, thanks for asking. Morning Garett as well.

I ordered an HDMI adapter to allow my MBP to use the screen on my 37" HDTV as a monitor, so am going to put off working on tomorrow's SAP until after Ann and Crystal leave for work so I can experiment with the big screen. The adapter was on sale on Amazon.com for only $17 or so freight included. And if anything does not work right and the odd $%^@ slips out, no one will be here to notice!


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I'm in the dog house now.


Speaking of the doghouse, Garett .............

YouTube - JC Penney: Beware of the Doghouse

YouTube - JCPenny Christmas 2009 "Return To The Dog House"


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Garett today:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

MazterCBlazter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGnMlWyLONo​


Good morning shang gang!

hahahahahahha :lmao::lmao::lmao: Good one Garett! You caught my earlier reference to "who let the doxies out, woof woof woof woof" I love the video! 

Thanks for the brekkie Marc.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have set out a buffet breakfast so I can go out and shovel the snow. So enjoy yourselves when you wake up.


Thanks so much Marc, and good day to you, I see Garett has left a crumb or two, 

Morning Caman, Don, and everyone else on the rise.... 

I hear no wind out there this AM and that is a good thing.... will venture out in an hour or so ... I hope you are not overdoing it with the snow shovel Marc... I heard there is more snow expected for you.... 

Wishing all a good day .... mine is a busy one, so until later, keep smiling


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone, and thanks for breakfast Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Garett today:





MazterCBlazter said:


> A typical Vancouver sized apartment.
> 
> I could fit a gym in that thing


Good one, Don. :lmao:

Garett, your dog house might come with it's own fitness room downstairs in the "basement".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon, Leslie and Sonal. How are all of you today?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sharon, Leslie and Sonal. How are all of you today?


Morning Marc, all is well here in the morning dark.... apparently we are being warned about ice fog... (from a widget no less ... So later will have to go and see!! 
Sure you have seen some of these? I may have but didn't realize it... 

I'll take and extra hot tea to go , thanks!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, an extra hot tea to go it is for you. I am not sure what ice fog is, but my wife has told me of this situation in Calgary and Edmonton. I actually like real fog, one of the things St.John's has lots of year-round.

Would you like a fresh scone with that tea?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, an extra hot tea to go it is for you. I am not sure what ice fog is, but my wife has told me of this situation in Calgary and Edmonton. I actually like real fog, one of the things St.John's has lots of year-round.
> 
> Would you like a fresh scone with that tea?


A scone would be perfect, thanks!! 

I am with you, there is nothing more peaceful, and hauntingly beautiful than fog and water... it's like being in a cocoon, hearing every sound amplified, the fog horn off the coast, almost like being the only one around.... I have had the feeling at those times that even for a moment I was within the soul of the universe.... it is eerie and beautiful at the same time, I wish everyone could experience it at least once in their lives.....


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> I have had the feeling at those times that even for a moment I was within the soul of the universe.... it is eerie and beautiful at the same time, I wish everyone could experience it at least once in their lives.....


Leslie, what you describe is the same thing to me as a lake on a foggy, still morning and the haunting cry of a Loon is the only sound, amplified by the fog.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, what you describe is the same thing to me as a lake on a foggy, still morning and the haunting cry of a Loon is the only sound, amplified by the fog.


Yes, that too, it is such and incredible moment.... the loon on the lake is another soul stirring experience, I was privilege to that when I lived beside the Shuswap in the interior.... Beautiful...


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Leslie, what you describe is the same thing to me as a lake on a foggy, still morning and the haunting roar of a Lion is the only sound, amplified by a frog.


 :lmao:


----------



## MLeh

I'll take regular fog over ice-fog any day of the week though. Ice-fog is COLD.

We live on the top of a hill, so often we have the pleasure of seeing fog coating the coastline and Strait of Georgia, while we are up in brilliant sunshine (and can usually see the top of Mount Washington gleaming in the sunshine over on the Island). This is such a morning - blue sky overhead, fog below.

Yesterday when I walked to the corner to pick up our mail (we have community mail boxes down on the corner) there were a couple of ravens flying overhead, gently croaking back and forth at each other as they flew. Reminded me of my husband and I having a casual conversation as we go for a walk. They were quite far up, but the air was so still and quiet that I could hear the sound of their wings cutting through the air as they flew overhead.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

Haven't seen ice-fog around here, though living near the lake there's often fog--the CN tower gets lost in it. 

Clear and sunny day here. We've been having some unseasonably mild weather (around 0) but I am not complaining at all. (Makes it easier on the guys doing the roof.)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> A scone would be perfect, thanks!!
> 
> I am with you, there is nothing more peaceful, and hauntingly beautiful than fog and water... it's like being in a cocoon, hearing every sound amplified, the fog horn off the coast, almost like being the only one around.... I have had the feeling at those times that even for a moment I was within the soul of the universe.... it is eerie and beautiful at the same time, I wish everyone could experience it at least once in their lives.....





SINC said:


> Leslie, what you describe is the same thing to me as a lake on a foggy, still morning and the haunting cry of a Loon is the only sound, amplified by the fog.


Leslie, add to this the sound of the fog horns and you have a fine moment.

Don, the first time I heard a loon was at a provincial park in Wawa, ON. I thought that someone was being attacked until the park ranger assured me it was just a loon.  Truly a haunting and beautiful sound.


----------



## SINC

Good one Camán! :lmao:

Do I see just a bit of the beejacon in you?


----------



## MaxPower

Morning just got in so perhaps some lunch and a coffee instead of breakfast.

Had a busy morning driving my son to school where I realized his mitts were wet, so back home I go to get the spare and back to school to drop off the dry pair. Back home to grab the skates and take my youngest to Tot Skate at the arena. He's coming along but I figure one of those skate trainers would help. So off to Canadian Tire we go after skating. A skating trainer, Some hardware to fix his helmet, hockey tape, a hockey stick, hockey ball and a roasting pan completed my shopping trip. Back home to make lunch. Soon he will fall asleep and I can get back to painting his room.

I think this weekend we are going to look at the puppies. Still on the fence about getting one. Another factor holding me back is Shih Tzus are not the manliest of dogs. I just can't get past these "cute" little things that have a yappy bark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. Ah, the joys of being a dad and teaching one's son to skate. Actually, my son could skate better than I could when he was in pre-school. Such is Life.

Good luck with the dog. Keep in mind that there is no such phrase "we are just going to look at a puppy". Here is the puppy we were just going to look at ............... and then bought.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Good one Camán! :lmao:
> 
> Do I see just a bit of the beejacon in you?


.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. How are you doing today?


----------



## friend

Fine Sir M.
I'm after having a wee nap, to get some energy back.


----------



## Dr.G.

You know, a nap sounds good. I have been grading and shoveling all day ............ so maybe I can get in a few winks myself. Thanks for the idea. Later ...........


----------



## SINC

:yawn:

That really sounds good guys, I think I'll . . . oh wait, I have to run down to CTC and pick up a new battery booster.

And oh yeah, then it's off to the son's house for lunch with Ann and Jett.

Drat, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again. That was nice. I do like naps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> :yawn:
> 
> That really sounds good guys, I think I'll . . . oh wait, I have to run down to CTC and pick up a new battery booster.
> 
> And oh yeah, then it's off to the son's house for lunch with Ann and Jett.
> 
> Drat, maybe tomorrow.


Yes, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, tomorrow is another day.


No it's not.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> No it's not.


You mean its just an extension of today  

i would love to hear a lion roar in the fog, I think it would throw me from the rocks into an icy sea however...... :lmao: You are too funny Caman!!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> No it's not.


Caman, of course it is ............... today is the tomorrow that you dreamed about yesterday ................ except here in NL where it is 1/2 hour later or earlier, depending upon where you are in this fine world of ours.


----------



## friend

But tomorrow will straight away turn into today and tomorrow will be the day after that,
so tomorrow will be in two days really. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> But tomorrow will straight away turn into today and tomorrow will be the day after that,
> so tomorrow will be in two days really. :lmao:


Caman, none of your metaphysical existentialism for us, please. 

The day after tomorrow is the yesterday that was dreamed about on New Year's Eve, and today is the yesterday that you dreamed about tomorrow .............. wait, let me start over ..................... 

The day after tomorrow ............

Forget it ............... Caman, you are correct. Metaphysical existentialism is the key to this solution. You are a scholar as well as being a fine father and musician. :clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

I have it.... 

Today is Yesterday's Tomorrow,.... soooo there is never more than today, that's why tomorrow never comes..... :lmao:

Anyone interested in the Google / Apple discussions?? 


Rivalry between once-cozy Google, Apple heats up as their ambitions increasingly collide


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> While everyone is having a nap, I will sneak out of the doghouse and head over to Warrens to eat all the lunch while nobody is looking. :heybaby:


But you got all the breakfast ... didn't you?? :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> While everyone is having a nap, I will sneak out of the doghouse and head over to Warrens to eat all the lunch while nobody is looking. :heybaby:


Has Warren's House of Waffles opened???? Great. It will be a fine place to help with the Cafe Chez Marc's overflow each morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Today is Yesterday's Tomorrow,.... soooo there is never more than today, that's why tomorrow never comes..... "

Leslie, now you are on the same page as Caman. Of course, some pseudo-existentialists, like logical positivists, have argued that the agenda of metaphysics is largely pointless and can’t accomplish anything. According to them, metaphysical statements cannot be either true or false — as a result, they don’t really carry any meaning and shouldn’t be given any serious consideration.

Still, you are not one of those .................


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I'm just a growing boy. When lifting weights, you gotta eat, everything in sight.


Tell that to my son, Garett. When he is into weights, he is constantly eating. Then he complains when I am gaining more strength in my arms and shoulders from shoveling snow than he is by working out in the weightroom.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

MazterCBlazter said:


> If I am here, was I really over there?


No, you are two streets over to the left.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> I'm just a growing boy. When lifting weights, you gotta eat, everything in sight.


I suppose .... 



Dr.G. said:


> " According to them, metaphysical statements cannot be either true or false — as a result, they don’t really carry any meaning and shouldn’t be given any serious consideration.
> 
> Still, you are not one of those .................


I am thinking they must have given them thought to come to this conclusion .... 



MazterCBlazter said:


> If I am here, was I really over there?


Another tree in the forest type thing.... 

However they do make your brain work, and that is good for something... no?

I used to have a science teacher in grade 8 who used to throw out these types of questions, and no matter what you thought, he took the opposite side, and then made you defend your perspective.... Mr Corra taught a lot of us to think things through.....

As he put it, it makes you see things from a different perspective, helps you put yourselves into another mans moccasins!! 

He was one of my favourite teachers.


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> The right kind of manual labour will build lots of strength. Too much will decrease strength.


I always thought Manual Labour was a Spaniard?


----------



## Dr.G.

"If I am here, was I really over there?" It all depends upon if there was anyone in the forest to hear you scream.

"No, you are two streets over to the left." Now, Sonal has raised the issue of Quantum Mechanics and time travel. 

"I used to have a science teacher in grade 8 who used to throw out these types of questions, and no matter what you thought, he took the opposite side, and then made you defend your perspective.... Mr Corra taught a lot of us to think things through.....

As he put it, it makes you see things from a different perspective, helps you put yourselves into another mans moccasins!! 

He was one of my favourite teachers." The fact that you remember him after all these years is a credit to his ability as a teacher to influence his students.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> The right kind of manual labour will build lots of strength. Too much will decrease strength.
> 
> Most peoples weight training programs do more to wear them down than increase their strength. See my current signature.


Interesting point, Garett. My son has a schedule which he follows re physio and cardio training, so that he does not over do any one sort of workout.

Re my snow shoveling, I do it often to protect my heart, rather than do it all at once, especially with wet snow.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> He's the neighbours gardener, he always hides behind a bush whenever immigration comes around.


:lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"What if cat, really meant dog? " Now you are just playing mind-games with us, Garett.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> If one trains cardio and weight trains at the same time, you get poor results in both. If you just concentrate on cardio, your endurance will go way up. If you only strength train correctly your muscular strength will go way up.
> 
> Strength training is the opposite of endurance training. The bodies ability to recover from exertion is limited. One has to be able to calculate the correct exertion and exercise within that recovery ability.


This is why he and a friend of his have a balanced schedule to avoid this sort of conflict.


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> What if cat, really meant dog?


A Rose by any other name perhaps??

Ever wonder who gave names to things when they had no name. ??
How it was decided this group of sounds meant that object?? 

Especially english, as it is such a combination of other languages and dialects... 


Have to go to language evolvement classes .... it is a fascinating class BTW (AKA Research!)


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> If one trains cardio and weight trains at the same time, you get poor results in both. If you just concentrate on cardio, your endurance will go way up. If you only strength train correctly your muscular strength will go way up.
> 
> Strength training is the opposite of endurance training. The bodies ability to recover from exertion is limited. One has to be able to calculate the correct exertion and exercise within that recovery ability.


Very interesting, do you feel cardio is better to begin with, as a beginner? What would you recommend (I have been down for just over a year so need to go slowly, also both rotor cuffs were torn... ) I need to do something besides walking.... any thoughts??


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> If I am here, was I really over there?


No.
There is an illussion.
Go to "there" and see for yourself.
When you get there you can really see that you are here and that
there is nowhere to be found. Not where you are anyway.
And it's no use going to there, because there you have been and it
was here then and it wont be there at all when you get back.

It's the same with the future and with the present.
The future doesn't exist and the present has been, since when you notice 
what happen the present is the past and it,like the future, doesn't exist anymore. That's why we are all living in the past and should not worry about the future. 
And if someone ask what you are doing you can
only tell them what you did and not what you are up to.

Did I write this and are you reading this?
Who gives a rats arse. 
It's all in the past anyway and we will never see it happen again,
since we will not be here, but we might have been.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

MazterCBlazter said:


> Deep thoughts....
> 
> Is the answer 42?


Yes.

But what is the Question?


----------



## Sonal

Speaking of Deep Thoughts... anyone remember these?

Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Deep thoughts....
> 
> Is the answer 42?


Amongst others, so be it.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Yes.
> 
> But what is the Question?


The answer.
The question is the answer. 
As simple as that it is.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 
I have retired.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> What is a balanced schedule?


Not to do physio and cardio on the same days.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> I have retired.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Speaking of Deep Thoughts... anyone remember these?
> 
> Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey


:lmao::lmao:



friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> I have retired.


Goodnight Caman, sleep well... :yawn:



MazterCBlazter said:


> It depends on many factors. The goals of a marathon runner are quite different from the person that wants to be a sumo wrestler.
> 
> Every training program needs to be individualized, along with dietary needs.
> 
> In your case heavy bench presses and high rep pushups would probably not be a good idea.
> If deadlifts don't aggravate your shoulders, and you can do them properly, and do no other lift, you will get far better results than most people that train with weights in the gym.
> 
> It depends on where you are now, and where you want to go. This may call for a separate thread.
> 
> At the moment, I weigh 285. If I continue to increase my size and strength to a bodyweight of 350, I might be able to have close to world record power lifts, and poor endurance and need a lot of sleep. If I drop down to under 200 pounds with low bodyfat I will have lots of agility, endurance, and stamina. Different training and diet will get me to either direction.


Thanks, I understand the importance of you words, I am not into weights so have no idea what a deadlift is, (I can imagine tho!) sounds painful... I do take daily supplements and MSM (it has helped tremendously) my recovery rate has improved by half to what my Dr has seen with similar injuries (so he says) 

Anyhow, what exactly is a deadlift??


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I had a long talk over supper and we have decided to try and adopt a child who is an orphan in Haiti. It is a big decision for us both, but we felt it was the right thing to do since we have so much to offer a child who has nothing. It won't be an easy process, because of our age, but we shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> My wife and I had a long talk over supper and we have decided to try and adopt a child who is an orphan in Haiti. It is a big decision for us both, but we felt it was the right thing to do since we have so much to offer a child who has nothing. It won't be an easy process, because of our age, but we shall see. Paix, mes amis.


That is a wonderful gesture Marc, you and Deborah are to be commended for trying to take on such a responsibility at this time in your lives. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is a wonderful gesture Marc, you and Deborah are to be commended for trying to take on such a responsibility at this time in your lives. :clap:


Thanks, Don. As I said, because of our age, it might not happen. However, we feel that because of the situation there some of the rules might be relaxed, especially if we agree to take a child with a disability. Shaina died just over two years ago, so maybe this is a way to continue caring for a child in need. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Marc, to me a child is under the age of 16. It may not be as tough as you might think. Good luck with your wish to contribute positively to a child's life.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> My wife and I had a long talk over supper and we have decided to try and adopt a child who is an orphan in Haiti. It is a big decision for us both, but we felt it was the right thing to do since we have so much to offer a child who has nothing. It won't be an easy process, because of our age, but we shall see. Paix, mes amis.


That's wonderful Marc. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rps

Marc, my father taught me that you measured a man by his actions, it is what he gives to those he loves and the rest of the world that counts not what he has. This is a remarkable action on the part of your family, and it will be a family effort make not mistake about that .... the giving of oneself is indeed the greatest gift of all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, to me a child is under the age of 16. It may not be as tough as you might think. Good luck with your wish to contribute positively to a child's life.


Thanks, Don. My wife and I tried to have a child of our own, but she had two miscarriages. We shall see if this time we may share parenting together. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That's wonderful Marc. Best of luck to you.


Thank you, Sonal. The only problem is that we can't choose a Christian adoption agency, in that both parents have to be Christian. Still, there are many that just want loving parents. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, my father taught me that you measured a man by his actions, it is what he gives to those he loves and the rest of the world that counts not what he has. This is a remarkable action on the part of your family, and it will be a family effort make not mistake about that .... the giving of oneself is indeed the greatest gift of all.


Rp, this is one of the main beliefs of the Jewish faith. It is considered one of the main "mitzvahs" (good deeds) a Jewish person is to show or demonstrate. In all honesty, we are not doing this because I am a good Jew or my wife is a good Anglican. In fact, neither of us is very religious. We just figure that we have so much to offer/share and maybe we shall be given that opportunity. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> :clap::love2:
> 
> Pretty hard to top that.



We thought about the possibility of adopting siblings, which would make our chances even better. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, was that you??? Why were the hands positioned differently, in that one faced the lifter and the other was holding the bar the other way?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Thanks for all of the well wishes. I was not sure if I should mention what my wife and I were hoping to do, but I felt that I needed to see it in print, since it is a big step for us both, and who better to share it with than my Shang family. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> My wife and I had a long talk over supper and we have decided to try and adopt a child who is an orphan in Haiti. It is a big decision for us both, but we felt it was the right thing to do since we have so much to offer a child who has nothing. It won't be an easy process, because of our age, but we shall see. Paix, mes amis.


How wonderful Marc, I am sure the Christian orphanages would forgive you, the fact that you are the same religion as their founder ...... and all 

I think this is a very brave and generous move, siblings would be easier, twins 1 boy and 1 girl .... :lmao:

I applaud you ,and support you in your decision, and efforts .... :clap:

Please do keep us informed of any progress, older children would be a consideration, and a good one , possibly easier..

Blessings


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all! I went to bed early so I could get up and do some work in the still of the night. I thought perhaps Camán might have made an appearance by now, but perhaps he is getting some beauty sleep. 

I have a slew of local pictures to be resized and tweaked so I better go and get at it for todays SAP. Then it's onward to tomorrow's edition. I put on tea and coffee, but I will leave breakkie to someone else. Later . . .


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don, Garett and all.

-2 here and spring is still on holidays.
I wish it was summer, so I could go to my wife.

...............
Sultán 4/ January 22


_Waste not your hours in idleness and sloth, 
but occupy yourself with what will profit 
you and others. Thus hath it been decreed in 
this Tablet from whose horizon hath shone 
the daystar of wisdom and utterance. 
The most despised of men in the sight of 
God are they who sit and beg. Hold ye fast 
unto the cord of means and place your 
trust in God, the Provider of all means._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and I suppose soon to be good night to Garett. 

Camán where do you find those lovely flower pics you post each morning? Such vivid colours and all.


----------



## friend

Morning Don.

On a recommendation of my olderst daughter, Julie, I swiched
to using © free picture, so now I get them from:

StockXchng/SXC


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Thanks Garett. 
Time for bed soon, is it?
Lucky you.


----------



## SINC

I'm thinking I too might just hop back in bed for a few more hours. All my day's work is done so I can rest. Besides it 3:13 a.m. here now.


----------



## friend

Good night lads.
Going for a walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all ............ not sure who is up just now. Thanks for the coffee, Don. I shall make some TGIF Breakfast for the rest of the Shang Gang. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> How wonderful Marc, I am sure the Christian orphanages would forgive you, the fact that you are the same religion as their founder ...... and all
> 
> I think this is a very brave and generous move, siblings would be easier, twins 1 boy and 1 girl .... :lmao:
> 
> I applaud you ,and support you in your decision, and efforts .... :clap:
> 
> Please do keep us informed of any progress, older children would be a consideration, and a good one , possibly easier..
> 
> Blessings


Leslie, there is a really good adoption agency in Manitoba that deals with Haitian children, but it specifies that the parents must be married and Christians. Luckily, there are other agencies that don't deal in religion at all. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Garett, about the hands on the bar. I have wondered that and always felt it was more than just common sense, since I have tried it both ways myself.


----------



## MaxPower

My secret to Inner Peace

I am passing this on to you because it definitely works and we could all use a little more calmness in our lives. By following this simple advice, you too can find inner peace.

'The way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things that you've started and have never finished.'

So, I looked around my house to see all the things I started and hadn't finished, and before leaving the house this morning, I finished off a bottle of Crown Royal, a bottle of Tequila, a package of Oreos, the remainder of my old Prozac prescription, the rest of the cheesecake, some Doritos, and a box of chocolates. You have no idea how freaking good I feel right now.

Pass this on if you know anyone you think might be in need of inner peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall finish off these goodies to find inner peace.

How are you this morning?


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the morning laugh Warren, you just made my day. :lmao::clap:


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> My secret to Inner Peace
> 
> I am passing this on to you because it definitely works and we could all use a little more calmness in our lives. By following this simple advice, you too can find inner peace.
> 
> 'The way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things that you've started and have never finished.'
> 
> So, I looked around my house to see all the things I started and hadn't finished, and before leaving the house this morning, I finished off a bottle of Crown Royal, a bottle of Tequila, a package of Oreos, the remainder of my old Prozac prescription, the rest of the cheesecake, some Doritos, and a box of chocolates. You have no idea how freaking good I feel right now.
> 
> Pass this on if you know anyone you think might be in need of inner peace.


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap: I'm thinking if you finished all this, you would have inner peace with a tummy ace .... (AKA Inner pieces) :lmao:





Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, there is a really good adoption agency in Manitoba that deals with Haitian children, but it specifies that the parents must be married and Christians. Luckily, there are other agencies that don't deal in religion at all. We shall see.


Boy, does discrimination never end?? (That lets me out, I'm not married, and I subscribe to no particular religion... )

Well it may be better to go to another place, decide what you want, once the decision is clear, just ask the universe to guide you to the right place.... those prayers will be answered .... 

Are there no adoption places closer? Halifax, or NB? I am sure you have checked into a lot of the agencies, and probably this one too, but in case you haven't , this might help.... I know it is a long process... always has been from that country, but who's to say it cannot happen... 


Info.com - Search the Web


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, some are church-based agencies, so I can understand their views. Still, each province has to sign off on the adoption as does the Canadian Govt. My wife and I have an appointment with our provincial person in charge of adoptions on Feb. 2nd. We shall see.

There seems to be a good agency in Montreal, TO and Calgary dealing with Haitian adoptions. These agencies only require that you be a married couple or a single woman. Single men are rarely eligible for adoptions in Canada.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, some are church-based agencies, so I can understand their views. Still, each province has to sign off on the adoption as does the Canadian Govt. My wife and I have an appointment with our provincial person in charge of adoptions on Feb. 2nd. We shall see.
> 
> There seems to be a good agency in Montreal, TO and Calgary dealing with Haitian adoptions. These agencies only require that you be a married couple or a single woman. Single men are rarely eligible for adoptions in Canada.


Looks like you are moving along... I am confident there will be a soul you can bring into your hearth and home, and I do understand how serious a move this is for you, with luck there will be some good news for you both when you meet on the 2nd.

And to this end I wish you both only the very very best...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Looks like you are moving along... I am confident there will be a soul you can bring into your hearth and home, and I do understand how serious a move this is for you, with luck there will be some good news for you both when you meet on the 2nd.
> 
> And to this end I wish you both only the very very best...


Thanks, Leslie. Yes, there must be some child/children that needs some parents and love in Haiti. We shall see. :love2:


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Thanks for the morning laugh Warren, you just made my day. :lmao::clap:





macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao::clap::clap: I'm thinking if you finished all this, you would have inner peace with a tummy ace .... (AKA Inner pieces) :lmao:


I'm glad you both enjoyed it.

Funny. When I read it this morning, I immediately thought of Don.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> My wife and I had a long talk over supper and we have decided to try and adopt a child who is an orphan in Haiti. It is a big decision for us both, but we felt it was the right thing to do since we have so much to offer a child who has nothing. It won't be an easy process, because of our age, but we shall see. Paix, mes amis.


Brilliant. :clap:
That is spirit, well done. 
Anna and I spoke about it yesterday too. We would have done it if I
had been in the US already, so we will see how things goes later
next year or there abouts. We need to settle in and all first,
but we will keep the intention alive.
Good luck with the adoption plans Marc.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> Very interesting, do you feel cardio is better to begin with, as a beginner? What would you recommend (I have been down for just over a year so need to go slowly, also both rotor cuffs were torn... ) I need to do something besides walking.... any thoughts??


Hi Leslie.

I wanted to wait until I had the time before I replied to this regarding your rotator cuffs. I'm a physiotherapy Assistant and I have done a _lot_ of rotator cuffs. If you feel like you don't want to answer any of my questions, please feel free to PM me.

Was there surgery involved post injury? Did you get any physio after your injury? If not, there could be some serious scar tissue built up and this could lead to frozen shoulder, which is hard to correct and very painful to do so.

What is your range of motion with your rotator cuffs. We can do some simple tests to assess the ROM. Also your age could be a factor (how old are you)? Is there any arthritis in the joints? Osteoporosis?

To assess your range, slowly raise your hands above your head as if you were going to clap your hands together. If you can do this pain free, that is good. Second, lift one arm at a time in front of you and try to touch the back of your head. You should get about 180°, again pain free. The next is to cross one arm at a time trying to touch your forearm to your opposite shoulder. If you feel pain, there's something going on - could be soft tissue (scaring), Osteoporosis, Arthritis etc. A registered Physiotherapist can assess you more thoroughly.

There are exercises to do to build up your strength. The stronger your muscles are, the less chance of a repeat injury. However without knowing the extent of your injury, I am hesitant to suggest any at this point without risking injuring you. If you are having any problems with your shoulders, I urge youto go see a physiotherapist. They are direct access, meaning you do not need a referral.

With regards to cardio, there are again several factors to consider. Age, medical conditions (if any) and general fitness level. I prefer ellipticals, since they are no impact and you get really good cardio benefits. These were the trainer of choice at the clinic, however with the rotator cuff issue, you may want to stay away from them. Treadmills are a good option as are bikes.

Your shoulder is nothing to ignore. It is a fascinating piece of machinery when you get into the mechanics. the rotator cuff consists of five muscles that connect your humerus to the glenoid cavity (GH joint). The rotator cuff muscles are called your SITS muscles (supraspinatus, infraspinatus, teres major, and sub scapularis)

Any way, I hope this was helpful to you and take care.


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> Mornings all from the pacific time zone.
> 
> Warren your advice on inner peace is one that most people can probably accomplish, I will take this practical advice to heart  :clap:
> 
> I wonder about the VooDoo tradition in Haiti, if there is any requirement to raise an adopted child in that religion?


Funny. I thought of Voodoo as well


----------



## MaxPower

Marc,

I do applaud your decision to adopt a child from Haiti. When I read that it brought a tear to my eye. Adoption is a subject near and dear to me as I am adopted as well. Adoptees should feel blessed that there are people in this world that care enough to bring a child into their home unconditionally.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Brilliant. :clap:
> That is spirit, well done.
> Anna and I spoke about it yesterday too. We would have done it if I
> had been in the US already, so we will see how things goes later
> next year or there abouts. We need to settle in and all first,
> but we will keep the intention alive.
> Good luck with the adoption plans Marc.


Thank you, Caman. I was going to ask if any of you children were adopted, since you have a large family.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Marc,
> 
> I do applaud your decision to adopt a child from Haiti. When I read that it brought a tear to my eye. Adoption is a subject near and dear to me as I am adopted as well. Adoptees should feel blessed that there are people in this world that care enough to bring a child into their home unconditionally.


Thanks, Warren. Did not know that you were adopted. We are hopeful that our age will not be held against us, especially since we will agree to take a sibling pair rather than to split up a family, as well as certain disabilities. Since my daughter Shaina was profoundly disabled from birth, I know what is involved with caring for this sort of child. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm a physiotherapy Assistant and I have done a lot of rotator cuffs. If you feel like you don't want to answer any of my questions, please feel free to PM me." Warren, I had to rest my shoulder for nearly a year to see if the problem went away on its own without surgery. It did. I am not able to shovel as I once did, since that is what blew out my shoulder, but I had to get a snowblower for the really heavy and deep snow at the end of the driveway.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Caman. I was going to ask if any of you children were adopted, since you have a large family.


Yes, Daniel, who's 16, is adopted from Ethiopia and Marion, who's 15,
was adopted in Korea when Anna lived there.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Yes, Daniel, who's 16, is adopted from Ethiopia and Marion, who's 15,
> was adopted in Korea when Anna lived there.


Thanks, Caman. Our second country if Haiti does not work is Ethiopia. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Caman. Our second country if Haiti does not work is Ethiopia. We shall see.


If ye decide to adopt from Ethiopia Anna will be happy
to give you all info about her experience and how she
dealt with the agencies. Apparently there are some that
conceal info regarding the children's past. In certain cases
they do have parents, so one have to be very careful. 
Anna knows all about this anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Caman. We understand these precautions, having heard what UNICEF said today re adoptions from Haiti. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Miracles do happen ............

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## macdoodle

This is indeed a miracle... I am certain there are many of them happening there, just happen to capture this one, how wonderful! :clap:

I didn't like the question of the interview person... she asked if the photog was thinking of a Pulitzer when he took this.....

It drives me nuts when you do something from the heart, or as a matter of record, and someone else infers it was done for money or glory..... GRRRRR!

how can people think like this ...( i think they are very ego driven and assume everyone else is too....)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> This is indeed a miracle... I am certain there are many of them happening there, just happen to capture this one, how wonderful! :clap:
> 
> I didn't like the question of the interview person... she asked if the photog was thinking of a Pulitzer when he took this.....
> 
> It drives me nuts when you do something from the heart, or as a matter of record, and someone else infers it was done for money or glory..... GRRRRR!
> 
> how can people think like this ...( i think they are very ego driven and assume everyone else is too....)


Yes, I look beyond the hype of these sorts of things. Such pictures need to just happen, and let events happen as they unfold.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Caman. We understand these precautions, having heard what UNICEF said today re adoptions from Haiti. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> How are you feeling today?


Not bad at all Marc, thanks.
At watching a film with the boys. 
How are yourself?


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> This is indeed a miracle... I am certain there are many of them happening there, just happen to capture this one, how wonderful! :clap:
> 
> I didn't like the question of the interview person... she asked if the photog was thinking of a Pulitzer when he took this.....
> 
> It drives me nuts when you do something from the heart, or as a matter of record, and someone else infers it was done for money or glory..... GRRRRR!
> 
> how can people think like this ...( i think they are very ego driven and assume everyone else is too....)


Wonderful.  :clap:
What a darling that boy. :love2:

You are right Leslie. Not a nice question, unfortunately we have to do deal 
with a lot of stupid people in the world. And there are plenty as it looks.


----------



## MaxPower

Not a nice question, but I think McDermot handled the question rather well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Not bad at all Marc, thanks.
> At watching a film with the boys.
> How are yourself?


Sounds like a fine family moment. My wife and I are going to get the woodstove going and watch a movie while sharing a bottle of wine.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Not a nice question, but I think McDermot handled the question rather well.


He did.  
He is one of the non-eejets.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a fine family moment. My wife and I are going to get the woodstove going and watch a movie while sharing a bottle of wine.


Although, we watched Blade 2. 
A lot of blood and goo.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Not a nice question, but I think McDermot handled the question rather well.


Totally agree, he most certainly did, Kudos to his gentlemanly conduct!



MazterCBlazter said:


> I think that is great how you guys have adopted, or wanted to adopt and been otherwise charitable in your lives.
> 
> That is part of why everyone likes you all so much.


+1 :clap::clap:


----------



## friend

Good night all.
Time for beauty sleep,
of which I am in need of plenty. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Although, we watched Blade 2.
> A lot of blood and goo.


Just got back from shoveling out the driveway of an elderly couple that lives around the block. I am frozen, and the woodstove is nice and warm. My wife chuckles at my being so cold with only -15C temps, since she grew up in Alberta. Of course, she has been next to the woodstove with the doxies, while I have been outside in the cold.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I look beyond the hype of these sorts of things. Such pictures need to just happen, and let events happen as they unfold.


Great moments in history... depicting history for posterity, things we would never have known of or seen, had it not been for the soul who took these photos....

Sadly we never will know the man / woman behind the camera, yet the image lives on...


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I think that is great how you guys have adopted, or wanted to adopt and been otherwise charitable in your lives.
> 
> That is part of why everyone likes you all so much.


Thanks, Garett. Not sure if "everyone likes me", but I try to be likeable.

Still, with the current climate of adoptions from Haiti, which might be put on hold, my wife was informed that we might be better off picking another country, like Ecuador. We could actually be more able to adopt a child from there in that for some reason, Canada will fast-track children from this country, which is one of the poorest countries in South America. As well, the fact that I speak a bit of Spanish will help our chances. We shall see.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Just got back from shoveling out the driveway of an elderly couple that lives around the block. I am frozen, and the woodstove is nice and warm. My wife chuckles at my being so cold with only -15C temps, since she grew up in Alberta. Of course, she has been next to the woodstove with the doxies, while I have been outside in the cold.


You may not have a warm body right now Marc, but your warm heart will fix it up shortly,
I am certain the couple down the road are more than grateful, maybe they will baby sit for you in the summer....

Tell Deborah cold is cold, and if you feel it, doesn't matter where you are....AB or Nfld...
Cold is cold!tptptptp
trust me on that one....  

(Can you tell I'm feeling chilled this evening??)

Now go by the fire, warm your toes and fingers ... have a hot chocolate, i 'll join you both later.... thanks!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Great moments in history... depicting history for posterity, things we would never have known of or seen, had it not been for the soul who took these photos....
> 
> Sadly we never will know the man / woman behind the camera, yet the image lives on...


Joseph Rosenthal. the American photographer who received the Pulitzer Prize for his iconic World War II photograph "Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima", taken during the Battle of Iwo Jima, became one of the best-known photographs of the war. I heard him speak in Atlanta, Georgia, in February, 1975, around the 30th anniversary of his picture. 

Thomas E. Franklin is the photographer who took the picture "Raising the Flag at Ground Zero", which depicts firefighters raising the American flag at the World Trade Center after the September 11, 2001 attacks.

Neil Armstrong took the pic of Buzz Aldrin on the moon next to the American flag. 

I think that the Willie Mays picture of "The Catch" was made from the tape of the 1954 World Series. Sadly, that was the last time the Giants won a World Series. I shall not rest, nor die, until they win another series. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Noble thing that you and Caman are doing/ have done/ intend to do.


Camen is really the "noble warrior" of The Shang. I was a single parent to Shaina and Stephen ................. he has six children, and trying to get ready for a major move.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> You may not have a warm body right now Marc, but your warm heart will fix it up shortly,
> I am certain the couple down the road are more than grateful, maybe they will baby sit for you in the summer....
> 
> Tell Deborah cold is cold, and if you feel it, doesn't matter where you are....AB or Nfld...
> Cold is cold!tptptptp
> trust me on that one....
> 
> (Can you tell I'm feeling chilled this evening??)
> 
> Now go by the fire, warm your toes and fingers ... have a hot chocolate, i 'll join you both later.... thanks!!


We might pass on the movie ............. since the iBook and the MCB are being used for these sorts of postings ............. she has the MCB. 

Yes, there is a slight chance of a child by August, although it might not be a toddler. Again, we are willing to accept siblings so as not to break up a family. However, with our ages, a child from 5-9 is more likely. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet time here in The Shang. A good point to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Post #50,000. I could not have done it without the support and friendship of my Shang family, those present and departed. You are ALL truly beautiful and understanding people, and deserve my utmost praise and respect. 

None of us knows what lies ahead at the fork in the road, but it is comforting to know that there will be people like all of you with whom to share the tears and laughter that is Life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## chasMac

Hi everybody,

Long time (shang) lurker, first time poster. Name's Chase, but I prefer the elidation present in chasMac (sounds like: chazMac, right?). chaseMac is just weird. Anyways, of utmost importance to me now is how to post images on ehmac; I seem to be incapable of performing this simple act.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## MaxPower

Marc, Congrats on #50,000. Quite a feat. ehMac would not be the same without you.

Although, I am surprised it took you this long to get here.


----------



## SINC

Welcome chasmac, glad to see you here in the Shang.

As for posting images, there are two ways. Easiest is to use the "post reply" button in the lower left corner of the last post in the thread in which you wish to post an image. You will find that button right below the avatar of the person making the last post:










Click on it and type your post, then scroll down a bit below the window and you will see a clickable button marked "manage attachments":










Click on that and a window will open like this:










Click on choose file and navigate to the image you want to post, then click "upload" and wait a few seconds for the upload to complete. You will see your file in red right below the "manage attachments" button. Then simply click on post reply.

Hope this helps.

(I used the second method to post the images within this post, but that is a bit more involved and can be learned later.)


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Marc, Congrats on #50,000. Quite a feat. ehMac would not be the same without you.
> 
> Although, I am surprised it took you this long to get here.


Yep 50,000 is a milestone to be sure. Congrats indeed.

Now that you've accomplished what no other ehMacian ever will, you can start to combine your posts so there are not so many to wade through in the Shang as you don't need to build numbers any longer.


----------



## chasMac

Wicked! Thanks SINC.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## chasMac

MazterCBlazter said:


> Welcome Chase.
> 
> This place can be hard to keep up with, but it's got the best community vibe anywhere bar none.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Garett


Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make some hot breakfast for us all, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee Enjoy.

Greetings, chasMac. Glad you could join our Shang family. I am Marc, of The Cafe Chez Marc. No one owns or controls The Shangri-la Clubhouse. Somehow, it operates on its own. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Garett. How are you this morning?

You forgot to add "Do NOT step on the grass ............ or the doxies."


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents and welcome to the weekend. I am free to begin work this morning as I uploaded SAP just after midnight local time. I've got some really neat content for SAP tomorrow and in the days to follow.

Still no word from Kim and not sure if that should worry me, but it does. I sent her an e-mail again this morning so hope to hear back today.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations on post 50,000 Marc.

And welcome to the Shang, Chase. 

And for the rest of you all, good morning.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Not sure how long I can stay around today as my machine and especially Safari has been acting weird. For some reason it keeps bouncing me out ... So how is everyone today and this afternoon for you Caman?


----------



## Rps

Don, nice job on SAP, I enjoyed the story of the Letter to G_d!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal, Rp and Don ........... and anyone else lurking about The Shang this morning.


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning Everyone, welcome to the Shang Chas, Hope you are all well rested this morning and enjoying breakfast at Cafe Chez Marc .... 

Looks like the shovel will see some action today, not as much as Marc's but some... 

Rp, I have noticed here when the weather is poor it seems to bounce about the internet connected / not connected... do you think that is it? (I have cable) my friend not far from me has satellite, hers is even worse sometimes.
Can weather have something to do with this ? (it only does it in bad weather and not long, but sort of 'spotty')


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. Too cold to shovel here today ............ but any flurries are very light. Good luck with your tasks. Got the woodstove going and boiling up some water for some herbal tea. Care for some?


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Good morning Everyone, welcome to the Shang Chas, Hope you are all well rested this morning and enjoying breakfast at Cafe Chez Marc ....
> 
> Looks like the shovel will see some action today, not as much as Marc's but some...
> 
> Rp, I have noticed here when the weather is poor it seems to bounce about the internet connected / not connected... do you think that is it? (I have cable) my friend not far from me has satellite, hers is even worse sometimes.
> Can weather have something to do with this ? (it only does it in bad weather and not long, but sort of 'spotty')


No sure Leslie, but it appears to be working now. The problem seems to come when I shift from my hotmail account to something else, but having said that, it will some times lock out moving through panes. It is annoying, I've had to got back to IE which I detest.......


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. Too cold to shovel here today ............ but any flurries are very light. Good luck with your tasks. Got the woodstove going and boiling up some water for some herbal tea. Care for some?


Still can't get you on the French Vanilla, eh Marc? Or how about Butter Pecan ... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, do you utilize Firefox? I find it good on the Mac. Bon chance, mon ami.

Rp, I am brewing some Lipton French Vanilla herbal tea ............ but I am still not a fan of butter pecan.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, do you utilize Firefox? I find it good on the Mac. Bon chance, mon ami.


No, should I? I've only had one experience with it and that was on a Windows machine [ but it was on a network ]. I'm not a tekkie, and I find the fewer programmes on my machine the better .... but if Safari keeps bombing out I will definitely shift to something else ..... many ehMacers use Firefox I think, so it is worth a try. Thanks Marc.


----------



## Rps

Well Gail's up, she has not been feeling well lately so I'm off to get her breakfast. Have a good day all....


----------



## friend

Good morning/afternoon me friends.
How are ye all this day, well I hope.

Welcome to The Shang Chase. 

Liam has a tummy ace and some fever, so has been sleeping most the day.
I'm at watching the fundraising for Haiti on the box.

............
Sultán 5 / January 23

_Say: True liberty consisteth in man's submission unto 
My commandments, little as ye know it.
_Bahá'u'lláh

_Every verse which this Pen hath reveled is a bright and shining 
portal that discloseth the glories of a saintly and pious life, of 
pure and stainless deeds. The summons and the message which 
We gave were never intended to reach or to benefit one land or 
one people only. Mankind in its entirety must firmly adhere to 
whatsoever hath been reveled and vouchsafed unto it. 
Then and only then will it attain unto true liberty._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## MaxPower

I've found Google Chrome to be a decent browser as well. Not much experience with it, but from what I have used it appears very stable. Worth a try.

In other news, the main colour on the boys wall is now complete. Buzz Blaster Blue. Next step is to paint the gears in red (red alert), blue (Star command), greens (sonic boom), yellows (sunny spot) and orange (orange blast)....you get the point. Will post before and after pics.

Off to make the boys lunch now.

Oh and good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Sorry to hear of Liam's illness. Tis the season .........

Afternoon, Rp. Sorry to hear of Gail's illness. Seems this is becoming a trend.

Afternoon, Warren. Why not let the boys help you with lunch? Stephen liked doing that at this age.


Re Firefox, I like it better than IE on any Window's machine, and use it on my Macs becasue I am used to it.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. Too cold to shovel here today ............ but any flurries are very light. Good luck with your tasks. Got the woodstove going and boiling up some water for some herbal tea. Care for some?





Rps said:


> No, should I? I've only had one experience with it and that was on a Windows machine [ but it was on a network ]. I'm not a tekkie, and I find the fewer programmes on my machine the better .... but if Safari keeps bombing out I will definitely shift to something else ..... many ehMacers use Firefox I think, so it is worth a try. Thanks Marc.


I am no tekkie either Rp, so perhaps someone can answer my questions, I know Leo (lab with Leo) recommends Firefox for Mac (he is a big Mac fan) but since i only know it is a web browser I want to know will I loose Safari if I install it? I have a lot of things on Safari (bookmarks etc. that I don't want to lose, mail and folders I don't want to have go astray, if I install Firefox, can I still use Safari ?? I don't know how these things work, so how (if possible) do I switch from one browser to another?

sorry if this is a 'dumb' question to some of you, but I am from the 'untaught generation',( unlike my grandkids who grew up with this in school,they unlike me, still cannot count change backwards ) I have to learn by asking those who know more...

thank you for any help....


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, my son used Safari to bookmark on the MBP and I use Firefox so that we don't get them confused. So, it should work on your computer.


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> I am no tekkie either Rp, so perhaps someone can answer my questions, I know Leo (lab with Leo) recommends Firefox for Mac (he is a big Mac fan) but since i only know it is a web browser I want to know will I loose Safari if I install it? I have a lot of things on Safari (bookmarks etc. that I don't want to lose, mail and folders I don't want to have go astray, if I install Firefox, can I still use Safari ?? I don't know how these things work, so how (if possible) do I switch from one browser to another?
> 
> sorry if this is a 'dumb' question to some of you, but I am from the 'untaught generation',( unlike my grandkids who grew up with this in school,they unlike me, still cannot count change backwards ) I have to learn by asking those who know more...
> 
> thank you for any help....


No Safari will remain intact. Firefox will import your bookmarks etc as well. You will not loose any information in Safari and you can switch between browsers if you choose.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, nice job on SAP, I enjoyed the story of the Letter to G_d!


Yeah Rp, that one snuck up on me too. Ya gotta love old Edna!


----------



## macdoodle

found this, and the sunbird you are seeing is called 

Sugarbirds, Sunbirds and Flowerpeckers of the World


----------



## SINC

^^ Didn't you mean to post that in the weather thread Leslie? I already posted an explanation there too.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> ^^ Didn't you mean to post that in the weather thread Leslie? I already posted an explanation there too.


forgive me Don,I couldn't remember where I had seen the original post, too many sudden interruptions,  so thought I had done something weird to have lost it, so put it here...
I do apologize... I guess my 'rememberer' isn't working too well this morning... it is the 'weakend' no??:lmao::lmao:


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> Still can't get you on the French Vanilla, eh Marc? Or how about Butter Pecan ... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Butter Pecan is my undoing at the university, Rp. A member of my study group was threatening to take my "coffee tickets" hostage because I was drinking way too much. The really tough day is Friday because I have an 8-11 a.m. class with two breaks, then a three-hour gap, than another three-hour class with two breaks ... gives you time for an awful lot of coffee. 

Good afternoon to all in the Shang; I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. It is warm enough in Niagara today that the kitty who has claimed the top of the scratching post is watching birds dart everywhere. The snow is melting and it feels rather unnervingly like early spring. (But wait for it ... we usually get a last blast of winter in February in the form of a blizzard that briefly causes everything to grind to a halt.)

I am not even within screaming distance of being a techie, but I have both Firefox and Safari on my iMac and there is no problem at all. So far I find it easier to bookmark things on Safari because Firefox gives you choices such as folders and 'tags' and I haven't figured out how to work those yet ... 

In fact, the limits of my 'techie-dom' are so pronounced that I was recently _extremely_ proud of myself for figuring out how to switch the default keyboard on my little Acer notebook from Canadian International (which gave me French vowels everytime I hit the punctuation keys) to American English. Now all I need is a mini-mouse ... I really don't do well on the fingerpad, or whatever it's called.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> forgive me Don,I couldn't remember where I had seen the original post, too many sudden interruptions,  so thought I had done something weird to have lost it, so put it here...
> I do apologize... I guess my 'rememberer' isn't working too well this morning... it is the 'weakend' no??:lmao::lmao:


No apology necessary Leslie, I just thought if I pointed it out, you might want to repost it in the weather thread with mine as another example of a sunbird for Marc, that's all. 


BTW, did you notice the weather widget was fixed?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Hi Mona, long time no chat. How are the studies going? Are you doing a practicum this year?


----------



## macdoodle

Well i want to thank all of you for addressing my concerns about Firefox, I would like to give it a try as there are some things I want to keep separate, (I could do this in that other PC program as it had a 'divider' thing, and I liked it until i took it in for repairs, and the tech decided I didn't need it....tptptptp well HE didn't need it, but it was perfect for my needs ...everything got mixed up then.... XX)

this Firefox might be just the ticket!! THANKS!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Mona, long time no chat. How are the studies going? Are you doing a practicum this year?


Afternoon, Mona. Welcome back to The Shang. I was going to ask the same questions as Rp. The "Wonder from Windsor" is fast these days, be it with a posting or a joke.


----------



## Rps

*Well, I guess my Adonnis Days are over!*

I went out to do the grocery shopping today, and as it was around lunch, I decided to drop by Wendy's to buy a couple of their stacks [ a very small hamburger which has two patties, but it's 1.69 so I ordered 3 ] the drive through voice said " that will be $5.73, please drive ahead". Which I did. I pulled out a 5 and 3 quarters to give to her .... when my change came I noticed she had given me back 2 quarters and a nickel. Shocked that someone could screwup that amount of correct change I was going to draw it to her attention when she said" don't worry, I gave you the senior's discount". I didn't know whether to laugh or cry....... I guess my Adonnis days are over!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I guess my Adonnis days are over!" Yes, it is a sad day when this happens .................. of course, it has not happened to me yet.  Actually, I now get a senior's discount at Shoppers Drug Mart and I am asked if I would like to have a "senior's chair" while I wait at CIBC. I accept the discount, but pass on the chair. There are only four, and they are always filled with those who need them rather than to stand online.

So, welcome to the Club, Rp. Paix, mon ami. Go have a nap.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> Hi Mona, long time no chat. How are the studies going? Are you doing a practicum this year?





Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mona. Welcome back to The Shang. I was going to ask the same questions as Rp. The "Wonder from Windsor" is fast these days, be it with a posting or a joke.


Hi guys! "The Wonder from Windsor"? Rp, does that mean you've arrived and are settled in?

Yes, I am doing a (*gulp*) supervised teaching course this year. For the first half of the semester I am teaching a very advanced 'listening' class and for the second half a mid-level grammar class. Believe it or not, I am looking forward to the grammar class with great enthusiasm. As a newbie teacher, I welcome anything with structure at this point! For the first two classes you merely observe (and are introduced) and then you start 'team-teaching', although one of my classmates says her mentor teacher has basically handed over an entire day's class to her ... luckily mine is more willing to do the team teaching for a while.

Part of our grades in this class involve our lesson plan preparations, which I think is going to be a bit sticky ... my mentor basically lays out a week's plan for each chapter at the end of the preceding week. The best I may be able to do is suggest some different source for the audio material; I doubt she'll appreciate it if I want to go in there and drag the entire class off in a completely different direction. Still, as I said, structure is good at this point!

I also want to contact somebody in charge of the adults' ESL classes and see if I can observe a couple of those later in the semester (after Reading Week, which is when I move). That's what I'm interested in but they are a whole different ballgame in terms of lesson preparation and so on.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> I went out to do the grocery shopping today, and as it was around lunch, I decided to drop by Wendy's to buy a couple of their stacks [ a very small hamburger which has two patties, but it's 1.69 so I ordered 3 ] the drive through voice said " that will be $5.73, please drive ahead". Which I did. I pulled out a 5 and 3 quarters to give to her .... when my change came I noticed she had given me back 2 quarters and a nickel. Shocked that someone could screwup that amount of correct change I was going to draw it to her attention when she said" don't worry, I gave you the senior's discount". I didn't know whether to laugh or cry....... I guess my Adonnis days are over!



:lmao::lmao::lmao:
I hear ya, Rp! I've been asked a few times, "Are you 55?" I keep forgetting to say, "Can I lie and say 'yes'? I'm _only_ two years away!"

Mom and I were at Zellers over Christmas having lunch in the restaurant and the server asked if we were both eligible ... mom of course said yes and I said, "Sadly, not quite yet." Mom later point out that nobody would have asked me for proof of age ... she's probably right, but ...


----------



## macdoodle

ComputerIdiot said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> I hear ya, Rp! I've been asked a few times, "Are you 55?" I keep forgetting to say, "Can I lie and say 'yes'? I'm _only_ two years away!"
> 
> .


:lmao: I used to say 'no, but I am headed in that direction....  it was amazing how many times I got the discount anyway.... 

Now they don't even ask..... :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

macdoodle said:


> :lmao: I used to say 'no, but I am headed in that direction....  it was amazing how many times I got the discount anyway....
> 
> Now they don't even ask..... :lmao:


I'll keep trying ... maybe I'll be lucky and get the student discount at the same time ... :lmao:


MazterCBlazter, that doesn't sound good ... :yikes: ... what "smelly herbs" would those be?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

ComputerIdiot said:


> Hi guys! "The Wonder from Windsor"? Rp, does that mean you've arrived and are settled in?


Hi Mona, partially, Gail and I bought a condo in LaSalle and we will be spending half our time there. I am hoping to get a teaching job in Windsor to finish out my masters, but if not, then I'll just do one on theory. We like the area, but also like our home here in Bowmanville, so we'll split. 

When you are "viewing" your classes watch the session critically ... try to understand the sense of the lesson and the technique. Also, picture yourself as the instructor, what would you have done different, what [ and why ] would you have done the same. Watch for class reaction, it is important that you learn to read the class ... when you are a student teacher you sometimes get so wrapped up in programme that you forget to "look and see".

Marc, any other tips for Mona?

Mona I would be interested in your impressions of the lessons you witness.


----------



## friend

ComputerIdiot said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> I hear ya, Rp! I've been asked a few times, "Are you 55?" I keep forgetting to say, "Can I lie and say 'yes'? I'm _only_ two years away!"
> 
> Mom and I were at Zellers over Christmas having lunch in the restaurant and the server asked if we were both eligible ... mom of course said yes and I said, "Sadly, not quite yet." Mom later point out that nobody would have asked me for proof of age ... she's probably right, but ...


Hi Mona.
All well I hope.

Gosh, I've not thought about me approaching that stage of my life.
I'm 51 this year and time goes quickly. It feels just like yesterday getting a driving license, moving to my own apartment, being 20-25, having my first child.
Maybe all time really exists parallel instead in a chronological timeline.
It's a boy......Shwoooosh......... End stop, all passengers leave the train please.


----------



## Cameo

Evening all! 

Myself, I had expected that once I hit 40, I would finally look my age (an explode, weightwise) - but at only a few months shy of 48, still being mistook for someone
a few years younger. Embarrassed someone last year, he was in his early thirties and quite "friendly" - til he found out I was some older then he thought I was. 
So, I shan't complain! Yet.

Has anyone heard from Diane lately? Hoping she is well.

Bleached my house today..............now it feels clean.

Peanut butter, steak, spinach.......what else is high in iron? Iron pills make me ill, I try to take one at bedtime every other night - I am thinking that is why I am tired so much lately and I do tend to become anemic.

I thought someone had hijacked my banner from Bigdoghood this morning. Turns out it is a problem with Safari, as the banner is there in firefox. I couldn't even find it in the ACPanel. I can't find any preferences blocking images - so no idea.


----------



## SINC

Update: Good news! Just heard from Kim who is back in Canada as of this afternoon. She'll be checking in tomorrow, so she says.


----------



## Dr.G.

"When you are "viewing" your classes watch the session critically ... try to understand the sense of the lesson and the technique. Also, picture yourself as the instructor, what would you have done different, what [ and why ] would you have done the same. Watch for class reaction, it is important that you learn to read the class ... when you are a student teacher you sometimes get so wrapped up in programme that you forget to "look and see".

Marc, any other tips for Mona?"

Rp, this sounds good to me. 

Mona, should you have any specific questions, I am on my Memorial Univ. email more than ehMacLand, so you may email me at [email protected] to ask any specific questions re your teaching. 

I shall tell you what I tell my students at the end of each semester -- "If you fall, fall forward ...... at least you took two steps forward the hard way. However, if you stand at all ........... stand tall and proud."

Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Update: Good news! Just heard from Kim who is back in Canada as of this afternoon. She'll be checking in tomorrow, so she says.


:clap::clap::clap: Yea!! maybe she wasn't lost... just shopping!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I sent Diane a PM to see if she was OK. She is, somewhat, but will return at a later time when she is able to participate more with our family.

Re Iron, here are some sources ....... other than the three you mentioned. Deborah had a similar problem years ago, and this was a way to get iron into her throughout the day. 

PARSLEY,DRIED : 70.9mg Iron
SPEARMINT,DRIED : 61.4mg Iron
MARJORAM,DRIED : 61mg Iron
GENERAL MILLS,WHOLE GRAIN TOTAL : 46mg Iron
CUMIN SEED : 35.4mg Iron
KELLOGG,KELLOGG'S COMPLETE OAT BRAN FLAKES : 36mg Iron
PARSLEY,FREEZE-DRIED : 39.8mg Iron


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Update: Good news! Just heard from Kim who is back in Canada as of this afternoon. She'll be checking in tomorrow, so she says.


This is good news, Don. Hopefully, she shall be posting pics, and the tales of how Kacey caught a rattlesnake. That should be interesting!!!


----------



## Rps

Hi all: Just got to use the PVR I bought my wife for christmas. I am recording the Leaf game. It's great, I can enjoy the game so much more as I can fast forward through the play to get to the commercials.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi all: Just got to use the PVR I bought my wife for christmas. I am recording the Leaf game. It's great, I can enjoy the game so much more as I can fast forward through the play to get to the commercials.....


 Fast forward to the commercials????????? You will miss the goals scored by Beauchemin, Bozak, Finger, two by Kessel, Mitchell and a hat trick in the first period by Ponikarovsky ............ first time that was done by a Leaf player since Dave Keon against my beloved NY Rangers. 

The Leafs have pulled their goalie, Gustavsson, and not put on an additional player to try and make things even for the Panthers.

Leafs are up 9-0 half way through the first period. Turn on the game NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

I'm not so sure that gift was ultimately intended for the wife, was it Rp?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :
> 
> Leafs are up 9-0 half way through the first period. Turn on the game NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sure Marc, just noticed your list of items high in iron, just wondering if marijuana was high in iron ..... or should that be high on iron...........


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi all: Just got to use the PVR I bought my wife for christmas. I am recording the Leaf game. It's great, I can enjoy the game so much more as I can fast forward through the play to get to the commercials.....


:lmao::lmao::lmao: too funny Rp ... I do this with curling but reverse my strategy, and run through the commercials to get to the game!!! you are a hoot!! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, three of us post at the exact same minute??


----------



## ComputerIdiot

MazterCBlazter said:


> Traditional Chinese Medicinal Herbs. Smell bad taste bad feel bad, for an hour, then feel good.


Ah, I see. Isn't there an old saying to the effect of, "Medicine's got to taste bad"?



Rps said:


> Hi Mona, partially, Gail and I bought a condo in LaSalle and we will be spending half our time there. I am hoping to get a teaching job in Windsor to finish out my masters, but if not, then I'll just do one on theory. We like the area, but also like our home here in Bowmanville, so we'll split.
> 
> When you are "viewing" your classes watch the session critically ... try to understand the sense of the lesson and the technique. Also, picture yourself as the instructor, what would you have done different, what [ and why ] would you have done the same. Watch for class reaction, it is important that you learn to read the class ... when you are a student teacher you sometimes get so wrapped up in programme that you forget to "look and see".
> 
> Marc, any other tips for Mona?
> 
> Mona I would be interested in your impressions of the lessons you witness.


Good luck on landing the teaching job, Rp. As you mentioned earlier, Windsor has a considerable pool of immigrants, so your skills should attract some offers.

Thanks for the advice, Rp, I'll keep it in mind. I'll be doing a lot less observing this semester than last. We had to type up a report at the end of the semester about three notable incidents -- I could send you the 'expanded' version of that, if you like (I misread the instructions and ended up writing about twice as much as was wanted ... there was a maximum length for the paper as well as a minimum length ... and had to cut it to get it to fit. :lmao

Also, what is a PVR? (Someday I really must get more up-to-date on some of this newfangled technology ... )



friend said:


> Hi Mona.
> All well I hope.
> 
> Gosh, I've not thought about me approaching that stage of my life.
> I'm 51 this year and time goes quickly. It feels just like yesterday getting a driving license, moving to my own apartment, being 20-25, having my first child.
> Maybe all time really exists parallel instead in a chronological timeline.
> It's a boy......Shwoooosh......... End stop, all passengers leave the train please.


That's *exactly* what it feels like! :yikes:



Dr.G. said:


> "When you are "viewing" your classes watch the session critically ... try to understand the sense of the lesson and the technique. Also, picture yourself as the instructor, what would you have done different, what [ and why ] would you have done the same. Watch for class reaction, it is important that you learn to read the class ... when you are a student teacher you sometimes get so wrapped up in programme that you forget to "look and see".
> 
> Marc, any other tips for Mona?"
> 
> Rp, this sounds good to me.
> 
> Mona, should you have any specific questions, I am on my Memorial Univ. email more than ehMacLand, so you may email me at [email protected] to ask any specific questions re your teaching.
> 
> I shall tell you what I tell my students at the end of each semester -- "If you fall, fall forward ...... at least you took two steps forward the hard way. However, if you stand at all ........... stand tall and proud."
> 
> Bonne chance, mon amie.


Thanks for the e-mail, Marc, I feel sure I'll be using it before too long! And thanks also for your philosophy; I will pass that on to my study group. We are all in the same age range and the only thing that has kept us going this year is the fact we are propping each other up!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sure Marc, just noticed your list of items high in iron, just wondering if marijuana was high in iron ..... or should that be high on iron...........


No, just some herbal tea. Now the score is 13-0 and the Panters have put Tomas Vokoun in the Leafs goal crease to try and give themselves a chance to score a goal ........... since now the Leafs are shooting at him, not realizing that they will put it into their own net and score for Florida. 

What a game!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Meanwhile, the Rangers are losing to Montreal. :-(


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Hmmm, three of us post at the exact same minute??


interesting no??


----------



## ComputerIdiot

A case of GMTA?


----------



## friend

I wish I had something inteler, intlege, intertell... smart to say,
but my brain dosed off due to the late hour and my body is eager to follow pursuit.
Until tomorrow me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I wish I had something inteler, intlege, intertell... smart to say,
> but my brain dosed off due to the late hour and my body is eager to follow pursuit.
> Until tomorrow me friends.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow, my friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Caman, I know how you feel. :lmao:

Goodnight, all. Will be going off shortly as well.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> I wish I had something inteler, intlege, intertell... smart to say,
> but my brain dosed off due to the late hour and my body is eager to follow pursuit.
> Until tomorrow me friends.


I have wished the same wish many times Caman, and have had the same symptoms... often ... :lmao:
Sleep well Friend....:yawn: See you tomorrow.. or is it later today???




Dr.G. said:


> Time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


Good night Marc, will be in for breakfast, so save me some!! 



MazterCBlazter said:


> Good night all.
> 
> Doing my workout now.


That will tire you out pronto!!  

And to all ready to retire, sweet dreams..... (no hockey fights!)


----------



## SINC

Hmmmmm, guess I am the only guy up.


----------



## Sonal

I suppose that makes me the only woman up. 

Just came home from a play... taking a few moments to wind down before going to bed.


----------



## SINC

Well, at least we're not alone, er, are we?


----------



## Sonal

Well, if we aren't, you will be soon.... good night, Don.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I set out the Heart Smart Buffet this morning along with tea and coffee for all to enjoy.

Just finished up SAP for the day and if you have a moment the "Parrot Chute" caper is a giggle. Now off to comp tomorrow. Have a good Sunday all.

Welcome home Kim!


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all other friends.
How are you this morning?
A cup of black coffee would suit me like a glove, thanks. 
Indeed, welcome home Kim. How was the trip?

-4 here and spring still not honoring us with it presence.
Doing some tidying up that I didn't finish yesterday.
Then I will work a wee bit on my text and lyrics.
Will try to take a walk with the kids to,
if I can detach them from their computers.
.............
Sultán 6 / January 24

_Knowledge is love. Study, listen to exhortations, 
think, try to understand the wisdom and greatness of God. 
The soil must be fertilized before the seed is sown._
Ábdu'l-Bahá
_
Study to shew thyself approved unto God, 
a workman that needed not to be ashamed, 
rightly dividing the word of truth._
2 Timothy 2:15


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Good morning Don and all other friends.
> How are you this morning?
> A cup of black coffee would suit me like a glove, thanks.


I'm just fine this morning thanks Camán.

Your photo this morning reminds me of one I took a few years back:


----------



## friend

That's a great photo Don.
Flowers are just a part of the wonders of nature and I really like
foliage and all the different colours of Gods wonderful earth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the Heart Smart Buffet, so long as it is hot. Very cold here this morning.

Morning, Caman. How are you this fine morning?

I agree, leaves are some unique and wonderful "wonders of nature".


----------



## friend

I well Marc, thanks.
getting there with the tidying up and trying to find
a subject for the lyrics of a song that is more or less finished.
I normally let the two parts develop together, but Molle wrote some of
this song whilst recording it, so it possesses a different challenge.
But I have written lyrics to others music and lyrics for others,
so it's no worries there. It will be done.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It will be done." That's the spirit, Caman. Who knows, soon we will be able to see your name on the Grammy Awards nomintion. Paix, mon ami.

GRAMMY.com | The Official Site of Music's Biggest Night


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "It will be done." That's the spirit, Caman. Who knows, soon we will be able to see your name on the Grammy Awards nomintion. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> GRAMMY.com | The Official Site of Music's Biggest Night


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> We'll see.


Caman, we can all say, "We knew him when." Bon chance, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

I'm having my cousins over for dinner tonight, and I have planned to make homemade mac and cheese, a green salad with pears, and maybe brownies for dessert.

Last night, I went to a friend's house for dinner before we went to the play, and she made homemade mac and cheese, a green salad with pears... and lemon merangue pie for dessert.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I'm having my cousins over for dinner tonight, and I have planned to make homemade mac and cheese, a green salad with pears, and maybe brownies for dessert.
> 
> Last night, I went to a friend's house for dinner before we went to the play, and she made homemade mac and cheese, a green salad with pears... and lemon merangue pie for dessert.


Copy cat. :lmao: 

Good morning Sonal.
Isn't it difficult to get the cheese of the Mac's keyboard?


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I'm having my cousins over for dinner tonight, and I have planned to make homemade mac and cheese, a green salad with pears, and maybe brownies for dessert.
> 
> Last night, I went to a friend's house for dinner before we went to the play, and she made homemade mac and cheese, a green salad with pears... and lemon merangue pie for dessert.


Gee! Sonal, I thought everyone liked craft dinner?


----------



## Sonal

I swear, I bought all the ingredients at the Market yesterday morning before I knew...

Except that I somehow forgot that I needed noodles....


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> I swear, I bought all the ingredients at the Market yesterday morning before I knew...
> 
> Except that I somehow forgot that I needed noodles....


Well, you have time, it's only 5 minutes pasta the hour.


----------



## Sonal

*rim shot*


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> *rim shot*


Well, the "craft dinner" joke didn't get a reaction so you just keep going.....


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Well, the "craft dinner" joke didn't get a reaction so you just keep going.....


Well RP, you are an incorrigible punster.

I didn't want to incorrige you.


----------



## MaxPower

rps said:


> well, you have time, it's only 5 minutes pasta the hour.


lol


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you today? I see you set off our resident "funny man", the ever-humorous Rp. 

Rp, you do have a way with words. How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you today? I see you set off our resident "funny man", the ever-humorous Rp.
> 
> Rp, you do have a way with words. How are you today?


I'm okay Marc, Gail had another rough night last night but hopefully we can work through it. I think the move in the next few weeks will help. As you say, we shall see.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> I swear, I bought all the ingredients at the Market yesterday morning before I knew...
> 
> Except that I somehow forgot that I needed noodles....


In todays society it's difficult to keep everything in the noodle.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Well, you have time, it's only 5 minutes pasta the hour.


Is it illegal to walk around in the noodle whilst cooking pasta?


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> In todays society it's difficult to keep everything in the noodle.


Caman, I think in my case it is just old age......


----------



## Rps

Say Caman, and others who are reading this, I would be interested in what a top 5 list of you favourite songs would look like [ if some of them are yours that's fine as well ]

Mine, not in any order, would be:

1- Hello by Lionel Ritchie

2- Sorry by Elton John

3- Do you feel the way we do [ presuming I can also play the guitar as well ] Peter Framption

4- Impossible Dream

5- Anything from Les Mis


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

MazterCBlazter said:


> It looks like an Italian food and musical day in the Shang today


Morning Garett, how are you today? Say do you have a song list to share?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm okay Marc, Gail had another rough night last night but hopefully we can work through it. I think the move in the next few weeks will help. As you say, we shall see.


Good luck, Rp. My wife will be able to empathize with you -- we moved our entire household effects in mid-Dec. back in 1996 (albeit all of two blocks). However, I had just returned from Halifax from emergency eye surgery to reattach my retina. Thus, I was of no help. Still, Deborah got us in to the new home, got a Christmas tree decorated and made a great Christmas Day dinner all in about three weeks. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Only five songs, eh Rp?

Lemme see now:

1. - Ooby Dooby by Roy Orbison

2. - Wicked Game by Chris Isaak

3. - I'm In The Mood For Love by John Lee Hooker and Bonnie Raitt

4. - Green Onions by Booker T and the MGs

5. - High Heel Sneakers by Tommy Tucker

Honourable mentions to:

Ring Of Fire by Johnny Cash

Bring Me Some Water by Melissa Etheridge

Long Cool Woman In A Black Dress by The Hollies

Save A Horse (Ride A Cowboy) by Big And Rich

Blue Moon Of Kentucky by Patsy Cline

And most anything by Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Mel Torme, Doris Day, Eric Clapton, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Clint Black, The Beatles, Ray Charles and Norah Jones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. How are you today? Pull up a chair and wait to be entertained by the wit and wisdom of Rp and Caman .............. they are better than Abbot and Costello.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, I must admit you have a nice list. Wicked Games is a very sexy song don't you think. I'm not so much in the early rock and roll stuff, with the adolescent era of the Kingsmen Louie Louie. Still one of the best guitar riffs in rock, when you consider how it fits the song.....


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Caman, and others who are reading this, I would be interested in what a top 5 list of you favourite songs would look like [ if some of them are yours that's fine as well ]
> 
> Mine, not in any order, would be:
> 
> 1- Hello by Lionel Ritchie
> 
> 2- Sorry by Elton John
> 
> 3- Do you feel the way we do [ presuming I can also play the guitar as well ] Peter Framption
> 
> 4- Impossible Dream
> 
> 5- Anything from Les Mis


"The Way we Were" by Barbara Streisand

"Leaving on a Jet Plane" by Peter, Paul and Mary

"Amazing Grace", sung by anyone who is good at it or even by bagpipers.

"The Times they are a Changing/Blowing in the Wind" (at tie) by Bob Dylan

"This Land is Your Land" and "We Shall Overcome" (another tie) by Pete Seeger.

These are songs you could sing along to, rather than music such as "Fanfare to the Common Man" (Copeland), the playing of Yo-Yo Ma, Dvorak's "New World Symphony", or pieces by Mozart, Beethoven, et al.


----------



## Rps

MazterCBlazter said:


> I prefer to mostly be in silence. I like the sounds of birds chirping outside. I probably listen to much less music than most people. I usually find my own thoughts more entertaining.


Well I can't argue with your last point, Nature is by far the greatest composer don't you think? Especially on a warm spring morning..... my Bowmanville home is attached to a conservation area so I get to hear Nature's Orchestra daily.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I would have pegged you for a Seeger or Dylan listener. Probably The Weavers had they come to mind. But I'm also surprised not to see Phil Ochs .... I'm thinking he would have been in your wheel house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I can't argue with your last point, Nature is by far the greatest composer don't you think? Especially on a warm spring morning..... my Bowmanville home is attached to a conservation area so I get to hear Nature's Orchestra daily.


I strongly agree with this feeling, Rp. 

As well, I can agree with Garett's first four points on his list.

Great minds think alink here in The Shang ........... 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I would have pegged you for a Seeger or Dylan listener. Probably The Weavers had they come to mind. But I'm also surprised not to see Phil Ochs .... I'm thinking he would have been in your wheel house.


Rp, grew up listening to The Weavers, and I love Pete Seeger and early Bob Dylan. Listened to Phil Ochs in conert at an anti-War in Vietnam rally. Really like him as well.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Nice to be back in the Shang! I missed all of you! I am still dead-on-my-feet exhausted from all of the constant activity, early mornings, late nights and constant need to pay attention (probably my biggest challenge since I'm rather ADD). I've learned a tremendous amount over the last week and a half about the business of television entertainment and the craft of television production..In some respects it's way simpler than one would expect and in other aspects incredibly more complicated. My head is still _reeling_. 

I lost reliable internet connectivity part way through my adventures. I would try to send emails/photos and they would seem to get part way through and then fail. I will catch up the details of my tales of food and travel through Don & SAP.

I must have over 2000 photos to sort through too...Hope I got some good ones. 

I've skimmed through the Shang and WOW - lots of stuff happening...

RP - Congratulations on the new condo - it looks great.:clap::clap: Sorry to hear that Gail has been unwell. Hope that has improved or will improve soon. 

Marc - That's absolutely fabulous that you and Deborah are considering adopting another child, perhaps from Haiti....:clap::clap::love2::love2: My in-laws are also considering the same thing. 

Caman- That's awesome to learn that some of your children are adopted too..:love2:...hope they are all feeling well as of late. How are you doing in the studio this past week and a half? On the topic of your irish accent - I think that is what gives you your unique sound and style and I wouldn't change a thing. 

Don - thanks for watching out for me - I thought you might be wondering what had happened to me. I saw your story about the car trouble and eventually resorting to AMA.... Did you know that you can wear out your welcome with AMA? I found that out about 12 years ago when I owned this POS Jeep Cherokee that was constantly leaving me stranded for a myriad of reasons. When I was told that I had one more "free" rescue for the year and it was only April, I knew I had to find the funds to replace the vehicle.

Garrett - I think I've gained about 10 pounds on my adventures - I'm afraid to weigh myself (won't be pretty) I need to start a Garrett exercise routine for sure! 

Chase - Welcome to the Shang! The more the merrier! 

Warren - How's the progress on the bedroom painting? Any photos yet?


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> Nice to be back in the Shang! I missed all of you!


Hi Kim.
Nice to have you back.
It sounds like you have had a great time.
Progress in the studio is slow, but steady.
Getting closer to the finish line now. 
It was Anna that adopted the 2 of our children, but
we don't make any destinations any more about them. They are all our children
and if Daniel wants me to I would be happy to adopt him legally too,
since he is the only one that doesn't have a father "on paper". 
Anna and I have spoken about adopting a child or a par of siblings later,
but I rather not adopt small children since my changing-nappies-days are over. 

I though that this could have been an even a more interesting post.  :lmao:


KC4 said:


> Warren - How's the progress in the bedroom? Any photos yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Welcome home. Care for some herbal tea?

"Marc - That's absolutely fabulous that you and Deborah are considering adopting another child, perhaps from Haiti.... My in-laws are also considering the same thing." Thanks. It might not be a child from Haiti, since it seems as if there is a hold on adoptions there while they sort out who is truly an orphan. Still, there are children all over the world for whom we could give a loving home. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Came across a unique writing site from Sholastic ........... and it's free.

Story Starters | Scholastic.com


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good afternoon to the Shang Gang from soggy Niagara. Went into Zellers for brunch after church and when I came out it was pouring RAIN. In JANUARY.

And of course my umbrella was in the car ... 



Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I'm having my cousins over for dinner tonight, and I have planned to make homemade mac and cheese, a green salad with pears, and maybe brownies for dessert.
> 
> Last night, I went to a friend's house for dinner before we went to the play, and she made homemade mac and cheese, a green salad with pears... and lemon merangue pie for dessert.


Homemade mac and cheese??

HI COUSIN!! 



Rps said:


> Well, you have time, it's only 5 minutes pasta the hour.


*aaaaauuuuggghhh*

------------------------------

As for music, I have to go with MazterCBlazter: my likes and dislikes shift often -- and often quickly. Currently I prefer to listen to classical music or something along those lines. In no particular order:

* Vivaldi, Four Seasons, Winter
* Almost anything by Loreena McKennitt
* Almost anything by Mozart
* Trans-Siberian Orchestra: Wizards of Winter, Christmas at Sarajevo, Queen of the Winter Night
* much of the early to mid-60s music, including and especially the protest songs and ... the drug songs (White Rabbit comes immediately to mind ...), as well as early Rolling Stones, Beatles, and so on ...

What I like best about Wagner is Anna Russell's synopsis of his Ring Cycle. It's hysterical. 

Welcome back, Kim!


----------



## Cameo

MazterCBlazter said:


> So far so good. A song list to share? That's a tall order.
> 
> My tastes, preferences, and recollection of musical titles changes by the hour if not by the minute. I'll try but it is subject to change without notice.
> 
> 1) Ride of the Valkyries, Richard Wagner
> 
> 2) The four Seasons, Spring, Vivaldi
> 
> 3) Bolero, Ravel
> 
> 4) I prefer pop from the 60's Hippy Era
> 
> 4) For working out usually Hard rock and Metal (without the vulgarity)
> 
> 5) Rap is not music, just social unrest.
> 
> 6) I can't stand most of the music on the radio today, and prefer to shut it off while driving.
> 
> I prefer to mostly be in silence. I like the sounds of birds chirping outside. I probably listen to much less music than most people. I usually find my own thoughts more entertaining.


A man after my own heart - someone who can appreciate silence. When I am home alone - silence. Peace and solitude. I like the radio on when driving though.

My music taste is eclectic and I would be hard pressed to make a list - but I will try.

Canon in D by Pachabel
Whiter shade of Pale - (I think that is what it is called)
Into the West -Annie Lennox
Gotta be somebody - Nickelback
First time I saw your face - Roberta Flack
Empty Garden - Elton John
No matter what - Boyzone
Madly, deeply - Savage Garden
Most songs by Yanni

Okay - so that is more then five.

I like Reba McIntyre, Garth Brooks, Jimmy Reid, Roy Orbison, Elvis, Lisa Marie, Michael Jackson, Tina Turner,Olivia Newton John, Barbara Streisand....just to name a few. There are so many talented musicians out there.

I enjoy Susan Boyle as well, she does a magnificent job.


----------



## MaxPower

It's official kids.

We went. We Saw. We put a deposit down on the Shih Tzu pup we went to see.

He's a 5 month old male with tri-colour markings. We have decided to name him Sawyer. We pick him up on Wednesday. Maybe Tuesday if my wife can't hold out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. How are you today?

We are in agreement with your list, especially "First time I saw your face" by Roberta Flack. I am humming it now. Merci, mon amie.

Afternoon, Mona. How are you today .......... even with the rain?

We too are in agreement re Vivaldi's "Four Seasons" and Mozart.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It's official kids.
> 
> We went. We Saw. We put a deposit down on the Shih Tzu pup we went to see.
> 
> He's a 5 month old male with tri-colour markings. We have decided to name him Sawyer. We pick him up on Wednesday. Maybe Tuesday if my wife can't hold out.


Kudos, Warren. This is a good age for a pup, in that it has been weaned properly, and might even be house trained. May you have many, many years of love and affection together. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, Shih Tzu pups are REALLY cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## friend

Good evening Mona and Jeanne and all I haven't said hello to.
Ye are well I hope. 
...........

My music list would be a bit like this, not ranking the 5 songs:
1. Everybody's Talking, Harry Nilsson
2. Pastoral Suit, Lars-Erik Larsson
3. Air, J.S Bach
4. Wish You Were Here, Pink Floyd
5. Here comes the Sun, The Beatles

Then, even as I wrote it myself, I love To Hanna Straight From the Heart,
because it was written to my first born and since I think it's a great song.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm just trying to research what kind of food would be suitable for the Pup. Suggestions and places to buy are welcome.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Nice to be back in the Shang! I missed all of you! I am still dead-on-my-feet exhausted from all of the constant activity, early mornings, late nights and constant need to pay attention (probably my biggest challenge since I'm rather ADD). I've learned a tremendous amount over the last week and a half about the business of television entertainment and the craft of television production..In some respects it's way simpler than one would expect and in other aspects incredibly more complicated. My head is still _reeling_.
> 
> I lost reliable internet connectivity part way through my adventures. I would try to send emails/photos and they would seem to get part way through and then fail. I will catch up the details of my tales of food and travel through Don & SAP.
> 
> I must have over 2000 photos to sort through too...Hope I got some good ones.
> 
> I've skimmed through the Shang and WOW - lots of stuff happening...
> 
> RP - Congratulations on the new condo - it looks great.:clap::clap: Sorry to hear that Gail has been unwell. Hope that has improved or will improve soon.
> 
> Marc - That's absolutely fabulous that you and Deborah are considering adopting another child, perhaps from Haiti....:clap::clap::love2::love2: My in-laws are also considering the same thing.
> 
> Caman- That's awesome to learn that some of your children are adopted too..:love2:...hope they are all feeling well as of late. How are you doing in the studio this past week and a half? On the topic of your irish accent - I think that is what gives you your unique sound and style and I wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> Don - thanks for watching out for me - I thought you might be wondering what had happened to me. I saw your story about the car trouble and eventually resorting to AMA.... Did you know that you can wear out your welcome with AMA? I found that out about 12 years ago when I owned this POS Jeep Cherokee that was constantly leaving me stranded for a myriad of reasons. When I was told that I had one more "free" rescue for the year and it was only April, I knew I had to find the funds to replace the vehicle.
> 
> Garrett - I think I've gained about 10 pounds on my adventures - I'm afraid to weigh myself (won't be pretty) I need to start a Garrett exercise routine for sure!
> 
> Chase - Welcome to the Shang! The more the merrier!
> 
> Warren - How's the progress on the bedroom painting? Any photos yet?


Hi Kim welcome back. The bedroom is 95% dome. Will post pics this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'm just trying to research what kind of food would be suitable for the Pup. Suggestions and places to buy are welcome.


Warren, we are into organic and giving our doxies homemade raw food. The #1 thing to watch out for in feeding your dog is that it does NOT have any corn or corn by-products in the food. What were they feeding him at the kennel? We send our pups home with about a week's supply of food to ease in the transition, since many don't want to keep up with the cost of grain-free foods. #2 thing to watch for is WHERE the food is from (e.g., China). It is hard to tell, but this is why we stick to Canada Only foods.


----------



## friend

Not a great day at all this.
If anyone had sold me it, I would have asked for me money back. 
If it had been a pint of milk it would have been off.
If it had been a car there would have been no gas in the tank 
and at least one tires would have been flat.
If it had been a doughnut, the baker would have forgotten to put jam
in the centre and put it on the outside instead, which I wouldn't have noticed 
until I got it all over my clean white shirt.
The best thing about this day is that it's soon history.
Good riddance. tptptptp


----------



## KC4

Congratulations on the new addition to the family Warren. I looking forward to those photos too. 

Caman- sorry to hear your day hasn't gone very well...hopefully tomorrow more than makes up for it. Have a good sleep.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

So this is where all the cool kids are hanging out? Been on the site nearly 3 years now and never even poked my head in here before today


----------



## SINC

Welcome Andrew. Hope you enjoy taking part in some of the conversation.


----------



## MaxPower

Andrew Pratt said:


> So this is where all the cool kids are hanging out? Been on the site nearly 3 years now and never even poked my head in here before today


Woah.

Welcome to a strange new world.


----------



## chasMac

Hi all,

Speaking of puppies, I have a question: are choke chains cruel? Is it just the name, I mean choking as a form of discipline sounds awful. That said, thinking of investing in one, as our little guy is a handful.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

You guys may come to regret letting me in


----------



## friend

chasMac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Speaking of puppies, I have a question: are choke chains cruel? Is it just the name, I mean choking as a form of discipline sounds awful. That said, thinking of investing in one, as our little guy is a handful.


Hi Chase.
I not sure, but I really don't see any use for them.
A firm voice and a firm mind combined with experience
I see as the only tool you need.
Maybe for a very big and strong dog, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## friend

Andrew Pratt said:


> You guys may come to regret letting me in


Hi Andrew and welcome.
Ah sure, it'll be fine. :lmao:


----------



## Andrew Pratt

Depends on the Dog but yes they do have there uses. When training they can be very effective when used properly in getting the dog to listen...but I see way to many people using them incorrectly and literally choking the dog. If you buy the chain from a proper pet store they should be able to show you the proper technique. I also recommend looking into obedience lessons as they'll teach you the proper ways to use the various kinds of collars


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, sorry to hear of your day. May tomorrow be better for you and your family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Andrew Pratt said:


> So this is where all the cool kids are hanging out? Been on the site nearly 3 years now and never even poked my head in here before today


Greetings, Andrew, and welcome to The Shang. I am Marc, of the Cafe Chez Marc. No one owns the Shang, so people come and go as they please. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Dr.G.

chasMac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Speaking of puppies, I have a question: are choke chains cruel? Is it just the name, I mean choking as a form of discipline sounds awful. That said, thinking of investing in one, as our little guy is a handful.





Andrew Pratt said:


> Depends on the Dog but yes they do have there uses. When training they can be very effective when used properly in getting the dog to listen...but I see way to many people using them incorrectly and literally choking the dog. If you buy the chain from a proper pet store they should be able to show you the proper technique. I also recommend looking into obedience lessons as they'll teach you the proper ways to use the various kinds of collars


I agree with Andrew that they need to be a quality chain, used properly and for the correct purposes. We don't use them on our doxies, since they are show dogs, and these chains are bad for the coat and their necks. 

What sort of dog do you own, Chase?


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations on the new puppy, Warren.

Welcome to the Shang, Andrew.

Dinner is basically ready here... just waiting for my guests to arrive. One of them is just 3, so it's an early dinner.


----------



## chasMac

Dr.G. said:


> What sort of dog do you own, Chase?


He is a beagle. I love the little guy, but :-( ... I've come to the conclusion that when you get a puppy you accept that all your current furniture is disposable, kind of like a test run for the dog. Buy furniture you plan to keep when the pup has achieved a calmer state. We have, (now pretty much had) Italian leather sofas, :-(. But Chester thinks he's a cat, I've never seen a dog with this kind of balance, still he does have his tumbles, and when he tries to catch himself by digging his nails into the furniture ... Plus, he pretty much despises all chew toys, with the exception of our cherrywood tables.

Regardless, at this point, if it's a choice between the davenports or the beagle, I choose the beagle.


----------



## Rps

I like Beagles, if I had one I would call him Darwin.


----------



## chasMac

Rps said:


> I like Beagles, if I had one I would call him Darwin.


Wolfgang was an option, but if ever I have a boy, that's what I want to name him; and that would be awkward.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, we are into organic and giving our doxies homemade raw food. The #1 thing to watch out for in feeding your dog is that it does NOT have any corn or corn by-products in the food. What were they feeding him at the kennel? We send our pups home with about a week's supply of food to ease in the transition, since many don't want to keep up with the cost of grain-free foods. #2 thing to watch for is WHERE the food is from (e.g., China). It is hard to tell, but this is why we stick to Canada Only foods.


What brand of food would you recommend Marc? I've been scouring the net looking for a decent brand without corn, but cannot find one. HELP!!!


----------



## Andrew Pratt

We've got a 3 year old SpringBoard (Border collie / Springer Spaniel cross) name Piper. She's obsessive about her balls and will spend all day retrieving sticks, balls or what ever else you toss away


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Tomorrow is another day.
> 
> They can't all be perfect.


True. 
And it's already here.


----------



## friend

Andrew Pratt said:


> We've got a 3 year old SpringBoard (Border collie / Springer Spaniel cross) name Piper. She's obsessive about her balls and will spend all day retrieving sticks, balls or what ever else you toss away


Nice dog.


----------



## friend

Good night all.
Reluctantly I'm off to bed.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone...  Just dropping in to let you all know I'm still alive here... sort of. 

Issues with S.A.D. major time this year... allergic to the Meds the Dr. had me try so spent a few days "itching"... and now I'm just well... I dunno... half asleep! But I'm here, just don't ask me to think and we'll be fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Piper is a fine looking dog, Andrew.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night all.
> Reluctantly I'm off to bed.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...  Just dropping in to let you all know I'm still alive here... sort of.
> 
> Issues with S.A.D. major time this year... allergic to the Meds the Dr. had me try so spent a few days "itching"... and now I'm just well... I dunno... half asleep! But I'm here, just don't ask me to think and we'll be fine.


Evening, Diane. Glad to see you back, but sorry to hear of your situation. My wife has SAD and she uses a light to help her a bit. Good luck with your meds. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dreambird

Yes, Marc I do have one of those lights too and it does help, just not enough I've found the last 2 years. These have been unusually cold snowy winters the last couple and this one has been just downright gloomy more than I'm used to in Calgary. Someone might laugh at seeing me sitting near one of those things fast asleep...  It does happen!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Yes, Marc I do have one of those lights too and it does help, just not enough I've found the last 2 years. These have been unusually cold snowy winters the last couple and this one has been just downright gloomy more than I'm used to in Calgary. Someone might laugh at seeing me sitting near one of those things fast asleep...  It does happen!


Diane, my wife's SAD did not manifest itself until the first winter here, when she moved from Calgary to St.John's. We get the least amount of sunlight from mid-Oct. until mid-June of any major Canadian city. 

Good luck. Have you tried Melatonin during the daytime? It is over the counter and Shoppers Drug Mart sells their own brand for a good price. Seems to help my wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Our dog's name has been put to rest. He is no longer Sawyer.

I am open to suggestions. Who knows we may pick that name. The dog has some spunk to it, so the name has to be fitting.


----------



## sharonmac09

MaxPower said:


> Our dog's name has been put to rest. He is no longer Sawyer.
> 
> I am open to suggestions. Who knows we may pick that name. The dog has some spunk to it, so the name has to be fitting.


Good evening everyone!

Okay, Warren, how about these names.... Cooper, Gizmo, Shamu (the Killer Whale), and Wicket (Ewoks from Star Wars if you are a fan of it).


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> What brand of food would you recommend Marc? I've been scouring the net looking for a decent brand without corn, but cannot find one. HELP!!!





MaxPower said:


> Our dog's name has been put to rest. He is no longer Sawyer.
> 
> I am open to suggestions. Who knows we may pick that name. The dog has some spunk to it, so the name has to be fitting.


Well I like names of people , just a preference, or a word that is different and unique in character....
Like, if puppy has black spots or happy disposition, you may want to see how those words sound in a different language, ie) I called my Alaskan Malamute 'Enokie'... this is actually a type of Japanese mushroom, (so named because as a pup her tail feathered out like a mushroom, it was a name that would suit her as an older dog and it 'sounded' Eskimo - ish to me.... 

On the following website, you can find words of different cultures (drop down list 1/2 way down) and look up the word for (whatever) in different languages.... 
I would look up the country of origin for your breed, and other info... go to that country, or ones close, and see what the different words are for different things.... 
It is quite fun actually, ... Also I would give puppy a few days to settle in and see what the disposition is, and any funny little quirks he may have.... ( peeing in your shoe is NOT a 'quirk' :lmao

If all else fails.... and you can't find a perfect name (i had a pair of cats once called Bogey and Bacall ... so you could look for those type names.... I had a dog named B.J. too.. a mini ... depending on how the day was going BJ stood for big John, or big jerk!! ( mostly he got Beej... like the Dr in Mash...

Any how here is the site for names and meanings , click on Baby names .. Baby Names & Baby Name Meanings at Parenthood.com 

or, Male Dog Names: The Top Cute, Unique And Popular Male Dog Names

As for dog food, I feed Raw,(beef, buffalo,chicken) and for crunchy, I use Innova, or Evo....closest dry to raw diet... 

Hope this makes some sense and is of help.... Good Luck!! 
Innova is made in Canada....


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Our dog's name has been put to rest. He is no longer Sawyer.
> 
> I am open to suggestions. Who knows we may pick that name. The dog has some spunk to it, so the name has to be fitting.


Need Pics please......easier to suggest names if we can see......

G'Night all....thanks for the pleasant welcome back.


----------



## KC4

Andrew Pratt said:


> So this is where all the cool kids are hanging out? Been on the site nearly 3 years now and never even poked my head in here before today


And Yes Andrew - this IS were all the cool kids hang out. 

Welcome to the Shang!


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for all the suggestions and help everyone. So far Sharon is in the lead with Gizmo. After my post my wife and I sat down and hammered out a couple of names and this was on the top of the list. Unfortunately we have to name him for the CKC registration. Currently he is named Coors. As in the beer. I also thought of Moosehead. :lmao:

Nice to have you back Kim. I was reminiscing about the restaurant in Matamoros. I ate there once. You made me jealous with your culinary adventure. Although I am mad you didn't invite me. I am always up for some botanos (sp) and a trip or two to Whattaburger.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

-6 here and more snow and cold weather to come I've been told.
Home today to try to sort out the lyrics.
Going to tidy up some too.

................

Sultán 7/ January 25

_Do not despair! 
Work steadily. Sincerity and love will conquer hate....
Take courage! God never forsakes His children who 
strive and work and pray._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## friend

First up and energetic.
Please take a seat. Ye will be served at the table.
Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for the breakfast. However, have you renamed The Cafe Chez Marc the Cafe Roma? Whatever, so long as the food is good. Merci, mon ami.

Hopefully, today will be a better day for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions and help everyone. So far Sharon is in the lead with Gizmo. After my post my wife and I sat down and hammered out a couple of names and this was on the top of the list. Unfortunately we have to name him for the CKC registration. Currently he is named Coors. As in the beer. I also thought of Moosehead. :lmao:
> 
> Nice to have you back Kim. I was reminiscing about the restaurant in Matamoros. I ate there once. You made me jealous with your culinary adventure. Although I am mad you didn't invite me. I am always up for some botanos (sp) and a trip or two to Whattaburger.


Warren, keep in mind that you shall have to call this dog, not just consider what to call the dog. Bridget was such a sweet name, and fit our theme (i.e., pups conceived on St.Patrick's Day), but now we call her Bridge or Smidge. Go to one part of your house and call out the possible names for your dog ................. and then listen to how it sounds. Thinks about how it will be shortened (e.g., Moosehead to Moose, Gizmo to Giz, etc). 

Be creative but fair to the dog, especially if your pup will be going to obedience. Madame Butterfly sounds cute, but is a terrible call name in obedience. 

Or, do as we do .............. watch the pup and see it in action and asleep and a name will come to you.

Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Thanks for the breakfast. However, have you renamed The Cafe Chez Marc the Cafe Roma? Whatever, so long as the food is good. Merci, mon ami.
> 
> Hopefully, today will be a better day for you.


Good morning Marc and Garett.

I'm having the sign washed and polished. 
It's just a temp. replacement.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

Our next dog will likely be called Gromit 

Woke up this morning to a blizzard with many of the highways closed so I get a 'work at home day' which suits me just fine as I'm the guy responsible for driving the car pool van every day and given where I work that can be a scary drive.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,

Thanks for Breakfast Caman, it all looks so delicious. Good luck with tidying up the lyrics and the household.

Hi Andrew - That's a cool place to work, literally and figuratively today. Do you take visitors out for marsh tours yourself? 

Hi Garrett - how's everything with you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Garett, Andrew and Kim.

Andrew, exactly where is your location in relationship to Winnipeg ........... which is one of my favorite Canadian cities?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

You know, the best part about having people over for dinner is that I have great leftovers in the fridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> You know, the best part about having people over for dinner is that I have great leftovers in the fridge.


Morning, Sonal. Very true. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Andrew Pratt

> Hi Andrew - That's a cool place to work, literally and figuratively today. Do you take visitors out for marsh tours yourself?


No. Oak Hammock Marsh Conservation Centre is also the national headquarters for Ducks Unlimited Canada. We get half the building and the other half is a joint venture between us and the MB government to promote conservation etc. I'm in the GIS dept largely responsible for our online mapping applications etc. It is a great place to work though as I grew up in the country and the thought of working downtown everyday makes my skin crawl...and while the drive can be challenging some days its typically an easy 30 min ride which is about what it'd take me to drive downtown and that's never easy 

The centre's about 15 minutes north of the city. (map)


----------



## Sonal

Not too bad, Marc. How are you?


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I was up late working on SAP and now have to bear down on tomorrow's bits. Being alone in the house four days a week from 7:00 to 5:00 each day allows me plenty of time to do "my thing", but it does get lonesome. Today is day one of this week's four days. Have a good one all.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good morning me friends.
> 
> -6 here and more snow and cold weather to come I've been told.
> Home today to try to sort out the lyrics.
> Going to tidy up some too.
> 
> ................
> 
> Sultán 7/ January 25
> 
> _Do not despair!
> Work steadily. Sincerity and love will conquer hate....
> Take courage! God never forsakes His children who
> strive and work and pray._
> Ábdu'l-Bahá


Ahh, thanks Caman, reminders that the days ahead will change to something warmer and more beautiful! thanks....
And what a wonderful brekkie you have prepared! i hardly know where to begin ... Coffee I think... to start!



Dr.G. said:


> Warren, keep in mind that you shall have to call this dog, not just consider what to call the dog. Bridget was such a sweet name, and fit our theme (i.e., pups conceived on St.Patrick's Day), but now we call her Bridge or Smidge. Go to one part of your house and call out the possible names for your dog ................. and then listen to how it sounds. Thinks about how it will be shortened (e.g., Moosehead to Moose, Gizmo to Giz, etc).
> 
> Be creative but fair to the dog, especially if your pup will be going to obedience. Madame Butterfly sounds cute, but is a terrible call name in obedience.
> 
> Or, do as we do .............. watch the pup and see it in action and asleep and a name will come to you.
> 
> Bon chance, mon ami.


Have to agree here, it is important to not go with some words for names as they sound silly when you are calling out the back door.... 
and a few days will not matter while you figure out a name, try out different names, it has been found that names with strong E or S sounds are easier for the animal to hear and respond to, you also have to consider the energy the name creates, if you want a calm dog you want to choose a calm name, whatever 'picture/thought' the name brings to mind will be the 'energy' your dog responds to.:

As for the name the breeder chooses, it is only for 'shows' and is known on paper should he be used for breeding, but I assume he is already neutered, since he was sold as a pet, (most breeders neuter before they are sold) so you have the freedom to call him anything you wish......


----------



## Dr.G.

Andrew, a contribution to Ducks Unlimited Canada is the perfect gift for my father-in-law who never did get me out duck hunting with he and his sons ............... but still likes the organization.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not too bad, Marc. How are you?


Doing well, Sonal. The semester is in full swing now so I am busy at work. My wife is researching the various adoption agencies prior to our initial visit with the provincial adoption agency here in NL. Fanny may be pregnant, so there is that to consider as well.

As the old Shaker motto said, "Hands to work, heart to God." Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. I was up late working on SAP and now have to bear down on tomorrow's bits. Being alone in the house four days a week from 7:00 to 5:00 each day allows me plenty of time to do "my thing", but it does get lonesome. Today is day one of this week's four days. Have a good one all.



Afternoon, Don. Are you no longer pet sitting? Any chance of volunteer work in your area, such as at a local school?


----------



## macdoodle

Biertijd.com // Media » Greg Pritchard

you won't believe this!! Amazing.... click link ABOVE actually


----------



## Sonal

Oh, I saw that one some time ago, Leslie... very unusual.

What was ironic is that same week I saw that one, I went to see an opera that had a singer with the same type of voice...


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. Are you no longer pet sitting? Any chance of volunteer work in your area, such as at a local school?


Yes, it's just me and Tao here all day. I actually have little time to volunteer. A second business to SAP has sprung up as I am in demand as a Mac tutor and I am considering actually charging for my time as word spreads about my assistance to many folks with their new Macs.

Seems to me I may as well take things in that direction as the opportunity opens.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

> Andrew, a contribution to Ducks Unlimited Canada is the perfect gift for my father-in-law who never did get me out duck hunting with he and his sons ............... but still likes the organization.


Thanks! DU's an interesting proxy for illustrating Canadian / American cultural differences. DU Inc (our sister organization in the US) is more focused on hunting and gets a lot of its support from hunters etc. Here in Canada though our focus is much more on conserving wetlands and promoting their benefits in improving water quality, providing habitat and acting as a carbon sink. Its a difficult message to sell to urban dwellers that the wetlands out in the watersheds act as filters to help mitigate flooding and clean the water that we all drink...yet at the same time we're all seeing the effects of increased flooding and poor water quality (esp here in MB!)


----------



## Andrew Pratt

What are you tutoring the newbies Sinc? I'm going to be giving my mother my MBP this spring to finally rid her of the old Dell she has now. Its been a long road trying to support all the various quirks that come up with that machine and living out of province means its even more difficult to provide assistance. 

We're going to be flying to England together in late April and I intend on using that time to bring her up to speed so to speak so I'm curious just what you cover in your tutorials.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Leslie, Don, Andrew, Sonal, and good afternoon Caman. 6 degrees here in Bowmanville and foggy. Just on my way for a Butter Pecan coffee and a new pair of specs .... to bad at my age that mean new glasses. How are you all today.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Andrew Pratt said:


> What are you tutoring the newbies Sinc? I'm going to be giving my mother my MBP this spring to finally rid her of the old Dell she has now. Its been a long road trying to support all the various quirks that come up with that machine and living out of province means its even more difficult to provide assistance.
> 
> We're going to be flying to England together in late April and I intend on using that time to bring her up to speed so to speak so I'm curious just what you cover in your tutorials.


Actually it is a broad range of things that I cover Andrew. I do so in 1 to 1 1/2 hour sessions as I find that more than that is far too much to absorb in a single lesson. I try to do several things during the initial meeting. First I show them how to find and install OnyX, Perian and Flip4Mac. This provides an opportunity to detail the procedure and explain how to manage downloads of any kind using Safari and Google to find the download sites, which most of them have never heard of before. (They think IE)

Initial sessions with new users also cover the basics of helping them set up their e-mail and the general operation of their new Macs. Since e-mail is a large portion of what most people do with new Macs, most are amazed by the ease of drag and drop images in their e-mails and that naturally leads to a demo of using iPhoto to download pics from their digital cameras. (I always ask them to have a digital camera on hand with images on it to download.)

Since most folks I deal with are not "power users" by any means, I find most want to communicate with family and friends via e-mail and include photos. They are usually impressed with how easy the procedure is compared to their old PCs and remember here, most are middle aged or older with five to eight year old towers moving to iMacs or MacBooks. I have also taught students headed to university how to use their new MacBooks, but most of them are quick to pick it up as they have been exposed to Macs in high school.

WIFI is another area we touch on as most have been hard wired to their towers, but those with new MacBooks want the freedom of WIFI, but need a bit of help setting up once they have an Apple Extreme, which I always recommend for the ease of installation. (Most sessions take place in their own homes.)

I always encourage them to experiment and not be afraid to try anything with their Mac and show them where to find Apple support and video tutorials for their various programs. I then leave them to their own ends for a month and we get together for a second session to discuss questions they may have or problems they encounter. (I encourage them to keep a notebook handy and write down things that they encounter and can't solve themselves.)

That second session for laptops is almost always at our neighbourhood Safeway as they have a very quiet corner at a Starbucks outlet with free WIFI and it affords the opportunity for them to use their new laptops outside the home. iMacs of course require a return to the home.

The second go round is driven by the new Mac owners with their questions and gives me the opportunity to discover their interests and also allows me to teach them a few tricks and shortcuts once I know what they do most.

No two sessions are the same and to be frank, some can be pretty frustrating when you encounter a technically challenged individual or someone timid to try things on their own. One thing rings true for most I deal with in that they are afraid to try things, "because I once did that with my PC" and it screwed everything up and "cost me a fortune to unscramble" kind of attitude.

Once they realize they can't "screw up their Macs" by playing with them, their confidence level rises. Usually two session are all that is required, but there are the odd third session for those who want to get into their Macs a bit deeper. But to be honest, those types usually dig deep themselves and no longer need any assistance from me.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, thanks for the tip on FireFox, loaded the thing up and I haven't had a hang yet .... although I like Safari, something has been weird with it lately so I'll shift to FireFox. Once again thanx for the tip.

Don, I liked the Sunday School story on SAP today ....


----------



## Andrew Pratt

I like FireFox if for no other reason then the plugin's make my job easier. 

Quite the stormy day here with winds howling and making some good sized snow drifts. I just got in from clearing our driveways and sidewalks (ours and our elderly neighbours)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Biertijd.com // Media » Greg Pritchard
> 
> you won't believe this!! Amazing.... click link ABOVE actually


Unreal. I have heard a woman soprano sing those high notes, but never a man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Andrew, now that my father-in-law no longer hunts, he is into the preservation and conservation of the Candian wetlands. 

Good luck with your second job. Is this what retirement is like???????

Afternoon, Rp and Garett.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Say Marc, thanks for the tip on FireFox, loaded the thing up and I haven't had a hang yet .... although I like Safari, something has been weird with it lately so I'll shift to FireFox. Once again thanx for the tip."


Rp, I use it for my university web courses in that it remembers my thread headings from semester to semester, as well as certain passwords that I want to be remembered.


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Say Marc, thanks for the tip on FireFox, loaded the thing up and I haven't had a hang yet .... although I like Safari, something has been weird with it lately so I'll shift to FireFox. Once again thanx for the tip.
> 
> Don, I liked the Sunday School story on SAP today ....


Rp. You could try to fix your preferences to get Safari working properly.

Applications > Utilities > Disk Utility

Just go and run repair preferences and most of the time that fixes any quirks an application is having.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful moon is up in the southern sky as the sun sets. Still not a cloud in the sky. The end of a beautiful day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Time to head for the local for my Robbie Burn's Day single malt. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time to head for the local for my Robbie Burn's Day single malt. Later . . .


Have fun, Don. Tip one for me ........... since I hate Scotch.


----------



## MLeh

Marc, saying you don't like 'Scotch' is like saying you don't like 'water'.

There are as many types of Whiskey (or Whisky) as there are rivers.

As for myself - a wee dram of Glenmorangie Lasanta ...


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> Marc, saying you don't like 'Scotch' is like saying you don't like 'water'.


As it happens, I don't like water.... or 'Scotch'....


----------



## friend

I used to like whiskey, but as a bahái it's a no go.
Still, a small price to pay. 
Alcohol was not really a friend of mine anyway.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Niagara was nearly afloat after a few days' steady rain, but I am told there is an very _cold_ cold front heading our way at top speed, and I think we are getting the first hints of it -- in the form of a blasting, icy wind and a noticeable plunge in temperature. Winter, it seems, is hanging in there yet ...



Dr.G. said:


> Warren, we are into organic and giving our doxies homemade raw food. The #1 thing to watch out for in feeding your dog is that it does NOT have any corn or corn by-products in the food. What were they feeding him at the kennel? We send our pups home with about a week's supply of food to ease in the transition, since many don't want to keep up with the cost of grain-free foods. #2 thing to watch for is WHERE the food is from (e.g., China). It is hard to tell, but this is why we stick to Canada Only foods.


Marc, what exactly do you mean when you say homemade raw food? Reason I ask: a local pet store was offering raw meat for cats and dogs but they emphasized that once started on it, the animal could never eat anything else (no commercial canned food or kibble), nor even any vegetables. I found this a bit odd since, to my knowledge, out in the wild predators do get some veggies (in the digestive system of their prey if nowhere else) and was a bit worried about putting my cats on a diet that was expensive and so very exclusive.



Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...  Just dropping in to let you all know I'm still alive here... sort of.
> Issues with S.A.D. major time this year... allergic to the Meds the Dr. had me try so spent a few days "itching"... and now I'm just well... I dunno... half asleep! But I'm here, just don't ask me to think and we'll be fine.


Sorry to hear about your tussle with S.A.D., Diane. I hope you feel better soon. It's hard to get away from it when you find yourself trying to remember every three or four weeks what that bright yellow thing in the sky is ... I could swear my mother has a touch of S.A.D. but it might just be the fact that I don't think she uses any lights stronger than 40W. I am trying to convince her to use those "full-spectrum" lights ... or even the compact fluorescents ... anything to get rid of that miles-deep-underground-cavern ambiance.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

I'm partial to Lagavulin but Glenmorangie's very nice too. That said I'd rather drink Newcastle Brown Ale (nectar of the gods IMO)


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Marc, saying you don't like 'Scotch' is like saying you don't like 'water'.
> 
> There are as many types of Whiskey (or Whisky) as there are rivers.
> 
> As for myself - a wee dram of Glenmorangie Lasanta ...


Sorry, Elaine, I just don't like Scotch .......... any kind ...... any brand. My wife is a Scotch drinker, as is her family, and they get the best ...... and I mean the best, and are amazed when I take a bit of a sip and then screw up my face. 

Now, Southern Comfort, which many people don't like, is something I love, along with gin and tonics on a hot summer's day.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## friend

Baking bread for tomorrows breakfast.
I've decided that it's better for the kids to have organic
homemade bread, and it's cheeper too.


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> Baking bread for tomorrows breakfast.
> I've decided that it's better for the kids to have organic
> homemade bread, and it's cheeper too.


You make it with little birdies?



Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, Elaine, I just don't like Scotch .......... any kind ...... any brand. My wife is a Scotch drinker, as is her family, and they get the best ...... and I mean the best, and are amazed when I take a bit of a sip and then screw up my face.
> 
> Now, Southern Comfort, which many people don't like, is something I love, along with gin and tonics on a hot summer's day.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Life is treating me just fine, thanks, Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

I don't mind Scotch, but I prefer Rum or Vodka if drinking hard liquor. My drink of choice is good old fashioned beer.

My Father-in-Law brought back some local Rum from St. Martin and gave me some at Christmas - straight on the rocks. I have never tasted anything like it. I thought it would be like gasoline, but this was the smoothest, most flavorful liquor I have _ever_ tasted. It would be very easy to form a habit with this stuff laying around. Needless to say, I have my order in for a couple of bottles the next time he goes.


----------



## SINC

Uh, not sure if I should even mention this, but when sipping my single malt and playing a little KENO this afternoon, I hit $1,000 for the fifth time in the past 21 days. My fellow regulars at The Local are dumbfounded, as am I, but I will take it. I now have double what I need in my fuel fund to make Halifax and back. (I should mention that was followed by a $500 hit within 15 minutes. I may send this to Ripley's!)

Ya gotta love it!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Uh, not sure if I should even mention this, but when sipping my single malt and playing a little KENO this afternoon, I hit $1,000 for the fifth time in the past 21 days. My fellow regulars at The Local are dumbfounded, as am I, but I will take it. I now have double what I need in my fuel fund to make Halifax and back.
> 
> Ya gotta love it!


Woot! That's awesome! :clap::clap::clap:
Are you planning a trip to Halifax? (I may have missed that post - haven't quite caught up on all that I missed yet)


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Woot! That's awesome! :clap::clap::clap:
> Are you planning a trip to Halifax? (I may have missed that post - haven't quite caught up on all that I missed yet)


Just added that a $500 hit followed shortly thereafter to that post. Ann is done baby sitting the end of July, and I am going to try and persuade her to go see our son who lives there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> As it happens, I don't like water.... or 'Scotch'....





friend said:


> I used to like whiskey, but as a bahái it's a no go.
> Still, a small price to pay.
> Alcohol was not really a friend of mine anyway.


I do like water, Sonal. As for Caman's whiskey, I can do without it these days, since I too don't need it, even though I have not abused alcohol much since I was an undergrad ............... many, many years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, what exactly do you mean when you say homemade raw food? Reason I ask: a local pet store was offering raw meat for cats and dogs but they emphasized that once started on it, the animal could never eat anything else (no commercial canned food or kibble), nor even any vegetables. I found this a bit odd since, to my knowledge, out in the wild predators do get some veggies (in the digestive system of their prey if nowhere else) and was a bit worried about putting my cats on a diet that was expensive and so very exclusive."

Never heard of this, Mona. Our dogs have grain-free organic kibble in the morning, and raw meat/liver/fresh chicken/veggies (we blend it together with a meat grinder) at night. On the weekend we give them a can of sardines and skim milk cottage cheese, which they love. It is more expensive, but people comment how nice the coats of our dogs are all the time, and how they don't smell like dogs. We save on vet bills as well. Our dogs have never had canned dog food, especially not since we looked at the label and the ingredients. 

How are you today?

Glad you are doing well, Elaine. Have a free cup of tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Cameo

Mona - some people I know who feed raw also feed kibble. A lady in Florida with two German Shepherds feed them raw in the morning and then kibble at night. I don't know anything about feeding raw other then that she feeds them chicken. For kibble, though, don't get anything that states corn as the first ingredient.

You can ask question of those who feed raw at www.Big Dog Hood.com. Check out the food section. Hope that helps.

Congrats Don, happy for you.

Two drinks and I am drunk so I don't drink much hard liquour. 

Hoping everyone has had a good day.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> You make it with little birdies?


:lmao::clap:
Well, no Elaine. Not any more. 
I'm so bad at spelling, in all languages as a matter of fact.
Lucky me marrying an English teacher, a professor actually. 
She checks my text and lyrics so I don't give my slightly dyslexic
side away. If she had time I could do with her here at the forum as well.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

Time to dance with the Sandman and
dream about my Anna.
Until tomorrow then.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

The wind has died down but the temperature seems to be still dropping ... no surprise since the last I heard the winter storm that has buried the Prairies is headed this way.



SINC said:


> Uh, not sure if I should even mention this, but when sipping my single malt and playing a little KENO this afternoon, I hit $1,000 for the fifth time in the past 21 days. My fellow regulars at The Local are dumbfounded, as am I, but I will take it. I now have double what I need in my fuel fund to make Halifax and back. (I should mention that was followed by a $500 hit within 15 minutes. I may send this to Ripley's!)
> 
> Ya gotta love it!


Ah, is THAT the secret!



Dr.G. said:


> Never heard of this, Mona. Our dogs have grain-free organic kibble in the morning, and raw meat/liver/fresh chicken/veggies (we blend it together with a meat grinder) at night. On the weekend we give them a can of sardines and skim milk cottage cheese, which they love. It is more expensive, but people comment how nice the coats of our dogs are all the time, and how they don't smell like dogs. We save on vet bills as well. Our dogs have never had canned dog food, especially not since we looked at the label and the ingredients.
> 
> How are you today?
> 
> *snip*





Cameo said:


> Mona - some people I know who feed raw also feed kibble. A lady in Florida with two German Shepherds feed them raw in the morning and then kibble at night. I don't know anything about feeding raw other then that she feeds them chicken. For kibble, though, don't get anything that states corn as the first ingredient.
> 
> You can ask question of those who feed raw at www.Big Dog Hood.com. Check out the food section. Hope that helps.
> 
> *snip*


Just looked at the kibble I feed the two young cats ... Purina Cat Chow for indoor cats ... guess what the first ingredient is ... 

The elderly pair get a variety of brands of canned food, although they seem to be stuck on the turkey and giblets flavour. The cans range from 80+ cents per can up to $2 per can ... just tried to see what the ingredients on the latter were, but the label was unreadable and I don't have an unopened can to check.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Good to see you here once again. How is Life treating you these days?

Good night, Caman. As one who is learning disabled in spelling, I empathize with you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mona. Keep in mind that corn is NOT for dogs, but I can't say that it is bad for cats. We don't feed our doxies certain types of grains, but that is us. The pet food industry spends millions on ads to tell people otherwise. We just know what we want for our doxies.


----------



## macdoodle

ComputerIdiot;926139)
Marc said:


> Someone is pulling your leg/purse strings.... I feed my cats (and dogs) Raw meat I grind myself, you can get some pretty inexpensive roasts to grind up (I have and electric grinder that has paid for it'self many times over.... found it in London Drugs.
> 
> The cat is the consummate carnivore and so meat is a priority, (raw chicken necks and wings are a favourite here too) on occasion....
> 
> Mostly it is beef or buffalo, and wild game if I can get someone to share... (they know I don't eat meat (fish and poultry odd pork chop) and are appalled I would feed it to my 4 leggeds!!:lmao
> I always add L- Lysine to their food, (people should take it too) and a vitamin couple of times a week.
> No body odour, no odour in the stool, no bad breath....
> you have to start them slowly if they are not used to it, (I just drop a bit on the floor by accident.... get them started that way, hard to change, but not impossible....
> 
> Dry Kibble is Ori-gen (made in Canada, or Evo (pet stores only) these are dry foods that are closest to raw meat... I also treat them out with a wee mix of TD in their dry food a couple of times a week... (good for the teeth/gums ...from the vet (science diet)
> 
> I have a couple of friends who breed dogs, and one of the has in her contract that if the dog is given other than RAW meat, the health guarantee is nul and void !
> this is how strongly she feels about it.
> 
> Cats can be a bit more choosy, so you really have to go slowly, and be persistant, I would hide it in the 'canned food, and over a few weeks keep decreasing the canned and bulk up with the raw... you will find that animals on Raw food do not constantly want to eat, the only reason animals eat continuously is there is no nutrition in what they are eating to satisfy them ...with Raw, this behaviour stops, Morning and night I feed the raw, during the day is free feed with the nibbles ...it sometimes takes a few days for them to disappear.... they aren't that interested..... hope this helps.


----------



## MLeh

> Well, no Elaine. Not any more.
> I'm so bad at spelling, in all languages as a matter of fact.
> Lucky me marrying an English teacher, a professor actually.
> She checks my text and lyrics so I don't give my slightly dyslexic
> side away. If she had time I could do with her here at the forum as well.


My husband is severely dyslexic, Camán. Part of life is him telling us what he reads on billboards or sees in advertising copy, which can be quite amusing. He comes out with a lot of puns based on homophones which I miss completely.

As far as pet food goes ... the last cat we had got from us dry kibble only, and caught the rest of his diet himself. Lived a good long time, and was the best smelling cat I've ever been around. Spent 90% of his life out of doors. He was a stray who adopted our daughter, and was never fully 'house trained' - he'd some in for some lap time in the evening, but was never fully comfortable inside. 

Big cat though - got him weighed when I took him to the vet for his shots - tipped the scales at over 20 lbs. Not an ounce of fat on him - all muscle.

Sometimes he'd bring a dead shrew to the door for us and leave it in a conspicuous place. Or sometimes he'd bring one to the door and then show us how to eat it correctly. According to a cat book I read, a cat bringing you a kill isn't a 'present', but rather them trying to teach you to hunt. (I'm sure ol' Rascal thought we were hopeless - we never progressed to the point where he would bring us a 'live catch' so we could practice catching it.)


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> My husband is severely dyslexic, Camán. Part of life is him telling us what he reads on billboards or sees in advertising copy, which can be quite amusing. He comes out with a lot of puns based on homophones which I miss completely.
> 
> As far as pet food goes ... the last cat we had got from us dry kibble only, and caught the rest of his diet himself. Lived a good long time, and was the best smelling cat I've ever been around. Spent 90% of his life out of doors. He was a stray who adopted our daughter, and was never fully 'house trained' - he'd some in for some lap time in the evening, but was never fully comfortable inside.
> 
> Big cat though - got him weighed when I took him to the vet for his shots - tipped the scales at over 20 lbs. Not an ounce of fat on him - all muscle.
> 
> Sometimes he'd bring a dead shrew to the door for us and leave it in a conspicuous place. Or sometimes he'd bring one to the door and then show us how to eat it correctly. According to a cat book I read, a cat bringing you a kill isn't a 'present', but rather them trying to teach you to hunt. (I'm sure ol' Rascal thought we were hopeless - we never progressed to the point where he would bring us a 'live catch' so we could practice catching it.)


Yes, this is believe it or not a balanced diet... wet and dry the dry makes up for 'some' of the 'bones' a cat will eat, (natures tooth brush) and wet (live prey) is also part of the diet, many people (and some vets too) insist on only dry food... this is not natural, the cat especially need wet for liquid, I always add water to their wet food to be sure they get enough moisture... cats don't drink like dogs do, either in method, or in amount, so wet is vital...most problems come from the 'strictly dry' camp ... 
A cat outdoors with indoor supplements can be very healthy, sadly most who can go out doors, do not live where they are not prey themselves, either from cars or other hunters.... so providing them with the 'closest to nature' diet is the best for all concerned....


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sometimes he'd bring a dead shrew to the door for us and leave it in a conspicuous place. Or sometimes he'd bring one to the door and then show us how to eat it correctly. According to a cat book I read, a cat bringing you a kill isn't a 'present', but rather them trying to teach you to hunt. (I'm sure ol' Rascal thought we were hopeless - we never progressed to the point where he would bring us a 'live catch' so we could practice catching it.) " Very interesting. I am always amazed at animal behavior.

We think that our breeding of Fanny might have been successful, since she is starting to build "nest" out of blankets on the floor, and a couple of our other doxies are gathering up their toys and placing them in this nest. Sort of some strange "getting ready for motherhood" behavior, we think. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

_Happy January 25th everyone!!! Just over a week before Groundhog Day. _


----------



## friend

Good morning gang. 

-11 here, so it's going in the wrong direction.
When will it end.

..................
Sultán 8 / January 26

_In truth, knowledge is a veritable treasure for man 
and a source of glory, of bounty, of joy, of exaltation, 
of cheer and gladness unto him._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. -11C here as well. How are you this fine morning?

I shall make some hot breakfast for us and for whomever follows. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc and a hot breakfast is good as it is -22° here this morning. Just finished SAP, so am off to work on tomorrow,


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How does your hip react to really cold and dry temps?


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> _Happy January 25th everyone!!! Just over a week before Groundhog Day. _


XMas *was* a *month ago!* Oh oh now to dread the harbinger of the post Xmas bad news the Letter Carrier.


----------



## SINC

Marc, my hip does not react to the weather, but my lower back is like a weather vane. The arthritis in my lower spine tells me if the RH is high without ever checking.  

I do most of my work now on my MBP sitting upright on the end of the couch, propped up with a couple of pillows and my legs straight out in front of me. This relieves the pressure of sitting from my hip and I can work for much longer periods of time in this position compared to sitting in my chair.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> XMas *was* a *month ago!* Oh oh now to dread the harbinger of the post Xmas bad news the Letter Carrier.


Sad, but all too true. The last few days of this week, and into Groundhog Day, will see snow for St.John's. Except for a few times in my 33 years here in St.John's, St. John's Johnny, North America's first groundhog prognosticator, is buried under snow. He can't see his shadow since there is no sun, but he can't get out of his hutch when it is buried under mounds of snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, my hip does not react to the weather, but my lower back is like a weather vane. The arthritis in my lower spine tells me if the RH is high without ever checking.
> 
> I do most of my work now on my MBP sitting upright on the end of the couch, propped up with a couple of pillows and my legs straight out in front of me. This relieves the pressure of sitting from my hip and I can work for much longer periods of time in this position compared to sitting in my chair.


Interesting. My wife has been having trouble with her hip (bursitis, she thinks), and it reacts the same way as your lower spine. We have been having lots of cold and dry days here in St.John's, but today, as the clouds form and it gets warmer, with snow/sleet/rain in the forecast, it is starting to hurt her once again.


----------



## BigDL

SINC said:


> Marc, my hip does not react to the weather, but my lower back is like a weather vane. The arthritis in my lower spine tells me if the RH is high without ever checking.
> 
> I do most of my work now on my MBP sitting upright on the end of the couch, propped up with a couple of pillows and my legs straight out in front of me. This relieves the pressure of sitting from my hip and I can work for much longer periods of time in this position compared to sitting in my chair.


When I was a boy I could, without opening my eyes, detect the damp days. http://www.nslps.com/sound_video/Chebucto Head Diaphone.mp3

Now like you Don my lower back provides me with extra sensory perceptions.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Uh, not sure if I should even mention this, but when sipping my single malt and playing a little KENO this afternoon, I hit $1,000 for the fifth time in the past 21 days. My fellow regulars at The Local are dumbfounded, as am I, but I will take it. I now have double what I need in my fuel fund to make Halifax and back. (I should mention that was followed by a $500 hit within 15 minutes. I may send this to Ripley's!)
> 
> Ya gotta love it!


As I would say to any of my friends - You suck. 

But congratulations none the less. Couldn't have happened to a better guy.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

Cold and clear here this morning. youngest daughter (4) had a fever all last night so I'm working from home again today to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, you make a good fog horn .................... maybe you should get a job with Environment Canada.

Morning Warren. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Andrew Pratt said:


> Cold and clear here this morning. youngest daughter (4) had a fever all last night so I'm working from home again today to keep an eye on her.


Andrew, I know that feeling .......... and the worry. Good luck, mon ami. I hope she feels better.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,

About - 15 here and snowing. I hope the snow clears - I have a funeral to attend in Edmonton tomorrow morning and would really rather not drive in the snow, especially in the dark. I don't see as well in the dark anymore.

My last remaining Grandparent passed. I feel lucky to have had her around for as long as I did.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Do, Dana, Warren, Andrew and Kim.

Sunshiny goddy turned to gloomy bleakness. 

Why oh why spring not here. Still so far away.
I be but shy, to take a flight. In fact I'll go today.
Please send me to a sunny beach
I'll swim, I'll play, I'll rest.
I'll leave the wife with the kids.
That's probably the best.


----------



## friend

Andrew Pratt said:


> Cold and clear here this morning. youngest daughter (4) had a fever all last night so I'm working from home again today to keep an eye on her.


I'm sorry to hear that. 
I hope she gets better soon.
It's so sad when the kids are sick, especially the wee ones.


----------



## SINC

BigDL said:


> When I was a boy I could, without opening my eyes, detect the damp days. http://www.nslps.com/sound_video/Chebucto Head Diaphone.mp3
> 
> Now like you Don my lower back provides me with extra sensory perceptions.


Ah yes, the unmistakeable sound of a lonesome cow in a foggy pasture!


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Marc, my hip does not react to the weather, but my lower back is like a weather vane. The arthritis in my lower spine tells me if the RH is high without ever checking.
> 
> Morning Don, I know how it is with pain, and you do have my utmost sympathy, having had a broken bone in my back at one time, and believe it or not, being told it was 'all in my head' for 3 years ... (until a new Dr showed up) I do empathize.
> Have you ever tried MSM? You can get it over the counter at Wallmart and London Drugs, I am certain other places too , but this is where I get it. It is important to take it every day as it leaves the body unlike other 'drugs', it is natural to the body but we cannot get enough in our foods to make the huge difference a concentrated dose can... it does take a few weeks to rev up and make a difference, it is no 'instant relief' thing, because it is 'natural'. it is harmless to the body, and you can take more at the beginning without danger, whatever the body doesn't need it gets rid of.
> There is a book out there called The Miracle of MSM by Dr Stanley Jacobs... I have had this book for 10 years and loaned it out to many, the library would also have a copy yo could read.... and here is a quick look for you..... MSM & Joints | Information, Benefits, Research | MSMGuide.com





Andrew Pratt said:


> Cold and clear here this morning. youngest daughter (4) had a fever all last night so I'm working from home again today to keep an eye on her.


I hope she is well, it is hard to have little ones ill at home, they are hard to entertain sometimes...



Dr.G. said:


> I shall make some hot breakfast for us and for whomever follows. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks for the breakfast Marc, there are days when it never seems to end and those where you wonder where the time has gone..... yesterday was one of those days, so a good breakfast will help me keep on with yesterday's chores, and get them done!! :lmao:

To the rest of you, I wish a good day and hope wherever you are, it warms up to 'comfortable' -12C right now..... in view of our last cold snap, this is 'comfortable' for me...


----------



## SINC

Condolences on the passing of your Grandparent, Kim.


----------



## SINC

Leslie, thanks for the tip about MSM, even if you did place the info inside the quote from me! 

Every time I mention an herbal remedy to my cardiologist, he turns me down flat. He has pointed out to me many times that I am on 11 drugs per day and I must be very careful at taking "over the counter" medicines for fear of a reaction with the current drugs I take, so I won't be trying MSM either.

The only non-prescription drugs he allows me to take are Coenzyme Q10 which I have been on for nearly 10 years now. He also allows Tylenol, T3s or Percocet for pain.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang,
> 
> About - 15 here and snowing. I hope the snow clears - I have a funeral to attend in Edmonton tomorrow morning and would really rather not drive in the snow, especially in the dark. I don't see as well in the dark anymore.
> 
> My last remaining Grandparent passed. I feel lucky to have had her around for as long as I did.


I am sorry to hear this Kim, but you are right,to have had her as long as you did, sometimes we are more blessed than we know, I was mid 20's when I lost my last grandparent, and still I think of her fairly often.... they do live on in your heart.....


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang,
> 
> About - 15 here and snowing. I hope the snow clears - I have a funeral to attend in Edmonton tomorrow morning and would really rather not drive in the snow, especially in the dark. I don't see as well in the dark anymore.
> 
> My last remaining Grandparent passed. I feel lucky to have had her around for as long as I did.


I sorry to hear that Kim.
But you will see them all again. 

I have a firm believe in the after life, especially after my mother 
came to visit us to say goodbye when she passed away 4 years ago.
It was wonderful to know that it wasn't all in vain
and that we had been told by Gods Messengers was true. 
(I kind of expected that it was)

Keep your mind and senses open for the next few days.
I'm sure she will come and say goodbye to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

"My last remaining Grandparent passed. I feel lucky to have had her around for as long as I did." Sorry to hear this, Kim. Still, you have your memories of your grandmother forever. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

My condolences, Kim.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Kim I'm very sorry to hear of the passing of your Grandparent. While it hurts, over time you will remember the good times you had . The memories of the ones we love are the most precious possessions we have .... no one can ever take them away.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

My condolences


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the thoughtful condolences Gang. You're always such a supportive bunch and I appreciate it immensely. 

I am lucky enough to have known all of my grandparents and have fond memories of each. Many people never had the chance to meet or were too young to remember firsthand one or more of their grandparents.


----------



## SINC

Yes, that is true, my paternal grandmother died when my father was 11 years old of appendicitis, something we would not think of today, but when horse and wagon was the only node of transport and the hospital was 43 miles away, they could not make it in time.

I did know the other three and grew up with my paternal Grandad as my best friend and mentor. That's him with the watch fob third from left in the back row with his parents and all his brothers and sisters just before he left for Canada from Caithness, Scotland in 1914. I still have that fob and watch.


----------



## Sonal

That is very true. I never knew one of my grandfathers, and one of my grandmothers was bedridden and unable to communicate until she passed away when I was a child.

My other grandparents are still alive and well in India, though there is a language barrier between my grandmother and me.


----------



## Dr.G.

I knew my father's mother and father when I was a boy. I can still hear their accents now if I concentrate a bit. Never knew my mother's father, but did know her mother, who died when I was about 19. I guess now, the only family I have left is my wife and son. Still, with a bit of luck, the three of us shall all get a chance to share our love with an adopted child or two. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Same here.
My grandfather, ma's da, died when I was 3 years old and my grandmother, 
who lived really far away from us, died when I was 11, so I hardly knew her either. 

Now they are all gone, including my parents. 
I only have my mother in-law.
Oh yes, and a wife and 11 kids of course.


----------



## MaxPower

Sorry to hear of your Grandmothers passing Kim. Sometimes in the elderly it is a blessing. I certainly hope this was the case. At any rate, you have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## friend

Making pea soup, tomato soup and baking spice buns with cheese.


----------



## BigDL

friend said:


> Making pea soup, tomato soup and baking spice buns with cheese.


A Big Yummy! For getting yourself into the soups, if you'll pardon the pun. I am not familiar with spice buns with or without cheese. Are they a sweet or a bread?


----------



## MaxPower

Off in an hour to go pick up Gizmo, our new Shih Tzu Pup. Will post pics as soon as they become available.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Off in an hour to go pick up Gizmo, our new Shih Tzu Pup. Will post pics as soon as they become available.


:clap::clap: good for you! don't forget the 'sleep crate' it will save you a lot of annoying nights.... :yawn: lots of info on crate training... it works like a charm! 

Need some photos to welcome Gizmo into his new family ... :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Spice buns sound good Caman - are they Allspice buns? 

Looking forward to seeing pictures of Gizmo Warren. Hope there are no barf-cidents in the car on the way home. You may wish to carry a supply of paper towels.


----------



## friend

BigDL said:


> A Big Yummy! For getting yourself into the soups, if you'll pardon the pun. I am not familiar with spice buns with or without cheese. Are they a sweet or a bread?


They are spinn-off on the Cinnamon rolls that the Suedes bake.
The dough is basically the same, but have a wee drop of olive oil 
and wholemeal flour in it. Then you put some chilli pepper, paprika powder,
sage and thyme and sprinkle cheese on it before rolling it up.
(no butter, sugar and cinnamon in them of cause)
They are delicious. 

Here is a recipe on cinnamon roll.
I don't use icing sugar on them and most people I know leave out
the raisin. I like raisin in them myself.
Cinnamon Rolls


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Spice buns sound good Caman - are they Allspice buns?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of Gizmo Warren. Hope there are no barf-cidents in the car on the way home. You may wish to carry a supply of paper towels.


I hope not!!! Not in my Lexus.  Paper towels may be a good thing.

As of now we don't have a crate, however we are getting one on the weekend from my brother in law.

15 minutes and I leave....


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Off in an hour to go pick up Gizmo, our new Shih Tzu Pup. Will post pics as soon as they become available.


Cool Warren. :clap:


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Off in an hour to go pick up Gizmo, our new Shih Tzu Pup. Will post pics as soon as they become available.


Every time I hear that name I think of the only Gizmo I ever knew. Gizmo Williams of Eskimo fame. Does the dog play football too?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Off in an hour to go pick up Gizmo, our new Shih Tzu Pup. Will post pics as soon as they become available.


Good luck, Warren. Start crate training ASAP. Let us know how Gizmo (aka GizMan Jack, son of Wolfman Jack) makes out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow is National Family Literacy Day! So, we shall all be reading here in The Shang, in ehMacLand and throughout Canada, to those young and old. 

Remember, reading if FUNdamental. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Yep, I plan on reading my lottery ticket carefully. 

Off the the Local it is now for a pint and a bit of KENO.


----------



## friend

Good night all.
Off to bed.


----------



## macdoodle

Good night Caman... hard to imagine with the sun poking through the window behind me!! 
Sleep well....


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night all.
> Off to bed.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sung to the tune of "Frere Jacques"

Brother Warren, brother Warren,
Where are you? Where are you?
How's your little puppy? How's your little puppy?
Up at dawn ....... for poop and pee.


----------



## MaxPower

Gizmo is home now and starting to adjust. He has adopted me as his safe person and the boys just adore him.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Gizmo is home now and starting to adjust. He has adopted me as his safe person and the boys just adore him.


Great news, Warren. What, no pics???? Might have to supply some doxie puppy pics until you post yours ............. and you know the reaction of some to doxie puppy pics!!!

Seriously, good for you and your family. May it be a long and loving relationship. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Woot!

Good news to see that Gizmo is home. :clap::clapics please!


----------



## Sonal

We need Gizmo pictures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> We need Gizmo pictures.


Evening, Sonal. I agree!!!!!!!!! We love puppy pics ......... :love2:

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

So I guess this is a "dog day afternoon".........


----------



## BigDL

..and tired in the morning


----------



## Sonal

Doing well here, Marc... though I have resorted to bribery. I am not allowed to eat the brownies that are sitting in my kitchen all chocolate and lucious until I finish revising my story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Doing well here, Marc... though I have resorted to bribery. I am not allowed to eat the brownies that are sitting in my kitchen all chocolate and lucious until I finish revising my story.


Sonal, in teaching, this is called "contingency management", as in "if/then". So, if you finish the revision then you may have the brownies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Guess I shall have to see Warren's puppy pics tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So I guess this is a "dog day afternoon".........





BigDL said:


> ..and tired in the morning


:lmao::clap:


----------



## MaxPower

Will post Gizmo pics as soon as they become available. It's been a very busy afternoon getting him used to his surroundings. On the trip home he did throw up - forgot the paper towels. Luckily I had a supply of napkins and wet naps.


----------



## Carex

boo!


----------



## friend

Good morning Shang gang.

-8 here, but a wee bit sunshine.
Going in to the hospital to have my hand checked out.
I think it's a trapped nerve, since I've lost some felling in 
parts of it. We will see.

...............
Sultán 9 / January 27

_In accordance with the Divine Teachings, the acquisition of sciences 
and the perfection of the arts is considered as acts of worship. 
If a man engages with all his power in the acquisition of a science 
or in the perfection of an art, it is as if he has been worshiping 
God in the churches and temples._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> boo!


Howdy Scott! Boy, long time no hear from. How the heck are you? Still on the island?

Welcome home.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, you're up bright and early this morning. How are things across the pond today?

I just finished uploading SAP. I fell asleep on the couch five hours ago and just awoke so I may as well stay up and work on tomorrow's issue before I try and go to bed. Currently 1:26 a.m. here.


----------



## friend

Hi Don.
It snowing and worse wether to come. 
I'm at the hospital waiting for my doctor to check
my hand. It's rather numb. It might be a trapped nerve.

How are you this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make some "Over the Hump Day" breakfast for everyone, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex said:


> boo!


Morning, Scott. Welcome home. How is Life treating you these days? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Will post Gizmo pics as soon as they become available. It's been a very busy afternoon getting him used to his surroundings. On the trip home he did throw up - forgot the paper towels. Luckily I had a supply of napkins and wet naps.





friend said:


> Hi Don.
> It snowing and worse wether to come.
> I'm at the hospital waiting for my doctor to check
> my hand. It's rather numb. It might be a trapped nerve.
> 
> How are you this morning?


We shall await the pics, Warren. Sometimes, it is best just to let the pup wander about the house. This is why it is best to have the baby gates up in place prior to his arrival. Bon chance, mon ami. Enjoy your new arrival.

Caman, sorry to hear about your hand. Has this ever happened to you before? Bon chance, mon ami.

Morning, Don ............ or did you go back to bed?


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Welcome back Scott.

Was up most of the night as Gizmo decided not to sleep. Every sound, he had to investigate and check out the house.

How strong is the coffee this morning? I'll take a double.


----------



## BigDL

good morning all. Thanks for the coffee Dr.G.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. Welcome back Scott.
> 
> Was up most of the night as Gizmo decided not to sleep. Every sound, he had to investigate and check out the house.
> 
> How strong is the coffee this morning? I'll take a double.





BigDL said:


> good morning all. Thanks for the coffee Dr.G.


Warren, I know the feeling well. We got a pup who was way too young to be taken away from his mom (these were the days before we started to breed dogs), and I had to sleep with him on the floor for the first two nights. Luckily, by night three, he got tired of my snoring and fit in well. My wife and son got the easy job of feeding him with a bottle for the first couple of days. So, hang in there, the end will be in sight soon.

Morning, Dana. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Welcome back Scott. Warren, sounds like you are right in the throes of puppy parenting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Welcome back Scott. Warren, sounds like you are right in the throes of puppy parenting.


Morning, Sonal. Having you online here in The Shang this early in the morning is a great way to start the day. How are you this morning?


----------



## Sonal

I'm usually here in the morning, but I come in the back way.... no one can see me. You might have noticed the disappearing pastries.

Doing well. My brownie bribe seems to have worked on myself, so I can bask in the knowledge of having finished one story before I start having to bribe myself into starting another one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm usually here in the morning, but I come in the back way.... no one can see me. You might have noticed the disappearing pastries.
> 
> Doing well. My brownie bribe seems to have worked on myself, so I can bask in the knowledge of having finished one story before I start having to bribe myself into starting another one.


Good for you, Sonal. Since I am trying to diet, I have no problems with the "disappearing pastries". I love brownies, and I had to show will power not to knosh. Still, you brighten up my day on this gloomy Wed. morning. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Considering Gizmo is only 5 months old, the all nighters shouldn't last long. He was already sleeping through the night at his old house, so once he adjusts here, we should be golden.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Considering Gizmo is only 5 months old, the all nighters shouldn't last long. He was already sleeping through the night at his old house, so once he adjusts here, we should be golden.


A valid point, Warren. Did you get the crate yet?? This is vital, especially in the early days. 

Pictures?????????????


----------



## Carex

Yes still on the island. I am enjoying life Good to see all the familiar names and faces here.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> A valid point, Warren. Did you get the crate yet?? This is vital, especially in the early days.
> 
> Pictures?????????????


We're getting the crate on the weekend from my brother in law. Unfortunately he lives an hour away so we won't be able to get it until then.

The pictures will have to wait until this evening as I am on the iBook through the day and I upload my pictures to my iMac which is in the office and today is my wife's office day (we stay out).


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex said:


> Yes still on the island. I am enjoying life Good to see all the familiar names and faces here.


Morning, Scott. Glad to see you back amongst the Shang Family. We have added a few new names to the family list, but you shall meet them in the days/weeks/years to come. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> We're getting the crate on the weekend from my brother in law. Unfortunately he lives an hour away so we won't be able to get it until then.
> 
> The pictures will have to wait until this evening as I am on the iBook through the day and I upload my pictures to my iMac which is in the office and today is my wife's office day (we stay out).


Well, if he is used to a crate, then this should be fine. At his age, he needs to know that the crate is his friend in times of stress. All we have to say is "cookie" and our doxies race for their crates .......... or when there is thunder (which is very rare) or with fireworks.

We shall await the pics.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Good evening Caman. How is everyone today? In the "get a life" department, just waiting for the Apple announcement. Hoping it will replace my Sony Reader [ which my daughter "borrowed" ] and I might see sometime in the next decade......

Say Caman, how does one get their music on iTunes? My daughter is in a band who is pressing a record, but I think the web is the way to go today .... but the issue is how do you get "discovered" since there are no record companies pushing you today [ as in my day ]. Thoughts

Scott, welcome, my name is Rp [ short for Robert no middle name paul ] glad to meet you.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall make some "Over the Hump Day" breakfast for everyone, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


Thanks for breakfast Marc, and hello to everyone else ,'bon appetit'


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don ............ or did you go back to bed?


I did sneak back for a couple of hours, but I had one eye open. 



MaxPower said:


> Considering Gizmo is only 5 months old, the all nighters shouldn't last long. He was already sleeping through the night at his old house, so once he adjusts here, we should be golden.


Isn't five months old quite advanced for adopting a puppy? Our daughter's Lhasa was brought home when he was three 1/2 months and he had already picked up some nasty habits, thus our current issues with him. Most ads I see offer pups for sale at eight weeks.

Marc, can you shed some light on what's desirable adoption timing as our vet has always told us we got Tao too late as a puppy in that he was set in his ways? He also thinks that he may have been abused by the breeder which has caused his extremely vicious behaviour when reprimanded for the smallest thing (like piddling on the floor, for example).


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did sneak back for a couple of hours, but I had one eye open.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't five months old quite advanced for adopting a puppy? Our daughter's Lhasa was brought home when he was three 1/2 months and he had already picked up some nasty habits, thus our current issues with him. Most ads I see offer pups for sale at eight weeks.
> 
> Marc, can you shed some light on what's desirable adoption timing as our vet has always told us we got Tao too late as a puppy in that he was set in his ways? He also thinks that he may have been abused by the breeder which has caused his extremely vicious behaviour when reprimanded for the smallest thing (like piddling on the floor, for example).


Morning, Rp and Leslie. How are you both today.

Welcome back with two eyes open, Don.

Re adoption dates, puppies should NOT be brought home earlier than 9-10 weeks of age, once they are properly weaned and socialized. That little white pup in the pics, Max, was brought home at 5 1/2 weeks of age. We are horrified to think we brought him home that young, but amazingly, his brothers and sisters went a week earlier. 

We once sold a pup at 5 months of age. She was my favorite, and I would not let her go to just any home. However, when a good person came to visit to see her, and she jumped out of my lap and into her lap, the decision was made. She is now the center of Dave and Natalie's life and found a great home. 

It really depends upon the breed and the socialization the puppy has experienced. At birth, our pups are handled by my wife, my son and me, but no one else until they get their first shots. They don't even see our other doxies until they get these shots. Only their mom is with them. Then, once they start walking on their own at about 4 weeks, we bring them out into the kitchen. There, they have more space to move about and explore. A couple of weeks later, puppy socialization with adults and children take place. Neighborhood kids are constantly in and out of our house, handling and playing with our pups. The kids love it and the pups need this experience, especially if they are going to pet homes. Show dogs need to be able to be around other dogs and not be playful, but that ability does not come until they are about 6 months of age. 

"... our vet has always told us we got Tao too late as a puppy in that he was set in his ways? He also thinks that he may have been abused by the breeder which has caused his extremely vicious behaviour when reprimanded for the smallest thing (like piddling on the floor, for example)."

Don, this is somewhat true, since age is a factor, but the initial home experience is a far greater factor. Puppy mills give the pups no affection or socialization -- they are bred for profit and nothing else. Home breeders may "reprimand", as we do, in a positive manner. A stern "no" when they pee off of the paper is all we do, and lavish them with praise when they do pee on the paper. We try to send our pups to homes paper-trained (if it is winter time) and trained to go outside in the spring and summer. New owners like this training. All of our puppies have gone to loving pet or show homes, and we get reports from people who see our doxies outside that they are so friendly and loving to strangers. This is how they were initially brought up.

The "extremely vicious behaviour" of Tao might be his breed, or his upbringing. Nature vs Nurture, so to speak.

(Wow!!! This is a long posting.)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I did sneak back for a couple of hours, but I had one eye open.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't five months old quite advanced for adopting a puppy? Our daughter's Lhasa was brought home when he was three 1/2 months and he had already picked up some nasty habits, thus our current issues with him. Most ads I see offer pups for sale at eight weeks.
> 
> Marc, can you shed some light on what's desirable adoption timing as our vet has always told us we got Tao too late as a puppy in that he was set in his ways? He also thinks that he may have been abused by the breeder which has caused his extremely vicious behaviour when reprimanded for the smallest thing (like piddling on the floor, for example).


Most puppies are ready to go to their forever homes 8 weeks and up, however, any dog at any age who has been abused will react in a willful manner, big or small breed, age does not make a difference when it is adopted, if it did, older dogs, cats and children would never get new homes..... 
if the breeder treated her animals with care and love, it wouldn't matter how old the dog is, if the breeder was abusive to the animals.... no matter the age, they would react the same way... this is why it is important to know your breeder, and talk to others who have her animals.... not all breeders are created equal .....


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I did sneak back for a couple of hours, but I had one eye open.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't five months old quite advanced for adopting a puppy? Our daughter's Lhasa was brought home when he was three 1/2 months and he had already picked up some nasty habits, thus our current issues with him. Most ads I see offer pups for sale at eight weeks.
> 
> Marc, can you shed some light on what's desirable adoption timing as our vet has always told us we got Tao too late as a puppy in that he was set in his ways? He also thinks that he may have been abused by the breeder which has caused his extremely vicious behaviour when reprimanded for the smallest thing (like piddling on the floor, for example).


The reason we went with the older pup was the younger ones do not have the survival skills the older ones do - that is getting out of the way with little boys around and they are a bit more sturdy (little boys around).

He is very well socialized. Shih Tzu's are a very social breed, they love to be around people.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> The reason we went with the older pup was the younger ones do not have the survival skills the older ones do - that is getting out of the way with little boys around and they are a bit more sturdy (little boys around).
> 
> He is very well socialized. Shih Tzu's are a very social breed, they love to be around people.


Oh, I fully understand why you chose your pup Warren, no issue with that. What I am trying to figure out is where our daughter went wrong which leaves me holding the bag four days a week for 10 hours a day.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, sorry to hear about your hand. Has this ever happened to you before? Bon chance, mon ami.


I had a nerv in my left hand damaged between 6th and 7th vertebra.
Happend back in Ireland in 2001 and left me with out any feeling on the
right side of my index finger. Luckily I can still play the guitar.
If it had been on the left side I would not.
Now I have the same thing in my right hand and have more or less no feeling
in half of my hand. It's been like that for 2 weeks and it's getting worse.

I waited for 1,5 hour and finally when Professor Paperbrain turned up he
would not see me. Friggin´pompus.....
I wont bother him again.

Health care has gone down the drain Sweden.
The Swedes are still so proud over their country.
Can't really see why.
Well, in a few months I'll be gone.
Good riddance to them sez I.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, might this be Carpal tunnel syndrome (CTS), or median neuropathy of the hand/wrist? Warren might know more about this since he is the trained specialist. 

"What I am trying to figure out is where our daughter went wrong which leaves me holding the bag four days a week for 10 hours a day." Don, are you trying to be friendly with Tao and he is mean to you?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, might this be Carpal tunnel syndrome (CTS), or median neuropathy of the hand/wrist? Warren might know more about this since he is the trained specialist.
> 
> "What I am trying to figure out is where our daughter went wrong which leaves me holding the bag four days a week for 10 hours a day." Don, are you trying to be friendly with Tao and he is mean to you?


Carpal Tunnel was my thought too, years ago I had a bad fall, on stairs, my left hand 'bumping' it's way down left me with damaged nerves in my hand, one specialist I went to, wanted to get me in the hospital that afternoon for surgery...

I refused and went to another specialist, he took tests to see the range of sensitivity in both arms, and felt it might be the 'last option considered' (surgery) after weeks of physio, there was no improvement so we were looking at plan B.
I asked him however for a few weeks to work on it myself, no improvement, we would go ahead.
i went to see him about 6 weeks later, i had applied reflexology techniques to my hand ( vigorously, and consistently) the improvement when tested again was such as the surgery option was no longer considered, he asked me exactly what I had done, as he wanted to use it to help others, before they went to last option.
i have seen so many of those surgeries go wrong (and as many right) but being left handed was not willing to take the chance..... 
I teach a lot of folks how to do this massage, and it can be mighty painful 
but if they do it 3-4 times a day minimum, even if they don't have any issues, it can prevent a lot of problems..... 
So everyone, get into the soft bed of the thumb, (with other thumb, or something round (golf ball is good) and press VERY hard, then rotate, move to another spot and repeat, go to the other side and do this, then do the rest of your hand... I often just put the ball on the floor and rotate it around my hand.... 

It will free up the 'tunnel' from inflammation, and the nerves that pass through this sheath will begin to respond better, if the circulation is improved to any area, inflammation reduces (but you all know this anyway! )

Hope this helps, just make surgery plan 'D'


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Say Caman, how does one get their music on iTunes? My daughter is in a band who is pressing a record, but I think the web is the way to go today .... but the issue is how do you get "discovered" since there are no record companies pushing you today [ as in my day ]. Thoughts


I have to make food for the kids, but I will answer you later tonight.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, might this be Carpal tunnel syndrome (CTS),
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Hello all: We are quite familiar CTS in Windsor. Each morning lots of vehicles line up at the NEXUS crossing to go to work in Detroit ... many have carpool tunnel syndrome.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caman, might this be Carpal tunnel syndrome (CTS),
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Hello all: We are quite familiar CTS in Windsor. Each morning lots of vehicles line up at the NEXUS crossing to go to work in Detroit ... many have carpool tunnel syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao::lmao::clap:
Click to expand...


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Oh, I fully understand why you chose your pup Warren, no issue with that. What I am trying to figure out is where our daughter went wrong which leaves me holding the bag four days a week for 10 hours a day.


Sorry Don. Can't help you much there. I'm a noob to all of this.



Dr.G. said:


> Caman, might this be Carpal tunnel syndrome (CTS), or median neuropathy of the hand/wrist? Warren might know more about this since he is the trained specialist.
> 
> "What I am trying to figure out is where our daughter went wrong which leaves me holding the bag four days a week for 10 hours a day." Don, are you trying to be friendly with Tao and he is mean to you?


From what Caman described, this is not CTS. CTS happens when the medial nerve is impinged in the wrist or carpals. What he described the impingement is coming from the vertebrae, causing a similar reaction. His whole arm to his fingers would be affected.

A good Chiropractor might be able to help with the impingement.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "What I am trying to figure out is where our daughter went wrong which leaves me holding the bag four days a week for 10 hours a day." Don, are you trying to be friendly with Tao and he is mean to you?


No Marc, he is not mean to me, matter of fact he sleeps most of the day, some of it at my feet. He comes to me every morning for his "rub" when I give him a couple of minutes attention and a pat.

He goes out with me and does tricks for a couple of treats the size of a small marble, then does his business. He can sit, roll over, gimme five on command and mention carrot and he immediately heads for his cage where I feed him a few small pieces every afternoon or when someone strange comes over to get him locked up.

My friend Russ drops over once a week or so and he has never had an issue with Tao. He is not afraid of dogs and simply ignores him, no eye contact and lets him sniff his jeans as he has two dogs at home.

But the past few times he has been over, if Ann and the dog are in the kitchen and he sticks his head in the room to say hello or goodbye, Tao immediately snarls, growls and launches an attack at his shins, although he has yet to bite him.

When our son was home from Halifax last time, he attacked him when he entered the room where we were sitting from the hallway leading to his bedroom. He bit through and ripped his dress slacks and dealt a glancing blow to his leg with his teeth.

He was sleeping under the kitchen table by my feet one morning and when I moved my foot to get up, he bit my right toe repeatedly and badly bruised my toenail. It took a full year for that to grow out.

If he pees on the floor, and he does so regularly as he "marks" everywhere and I catch him at it, I say "no" loudly and he begins to snarl and growl at me, If I berate him further and tell him "bad dog" he will go ballistic and stand right at my feet barking and growling and threatening to bite me. (For the record he has been neutered.)

Ann and Crystal were sitting on the couch Christmas day with Tao between them near Crystal's lap. Ann reached across Crystal to get a Kleenex from a box on the table and he bit her and drew blood as he has done to me too many times to count.

Ann walks him daily and he goes with her willingly. He won't walk with me or Crystal though, He just sits down and won't move unless it is in the direction of home.

Our vet says he is a "red zone" dog and suggested we put him down, but neither Ann or Crystal will have any part of that.

As long as I am careful around him we get along just fine, but if someone rings the doorbell or knocks, he is in full attack mode at the door and I cannot control him or calm him down so I can answer the door. I have given up trying to clam him and just holler, "just a minute" to whoever is at the door and then go out the back door and walk around the house to get a parcel or whatever.

He's 10 now and I hate to think that he will live another five years. It is a living hell with him. Crystal has full run of the basement and I cannot even go down there to get something out of the fridge or the dryer or check the furnace unless she confines him. He attacks me the minute I try to come down the stairs.

If she is away during the day, he has no issue with me going downstairs. He lays at the top of the stairs and watches me, but that is it.

I am trapped in that the women support him and I have to live within what he allows me to do in my own home and that just plain sucks.

Ann is a big fan of Caesar Milan, the Dog Whisperer On National Geographic and that is how she got him to walk with her by using some of his techniques. She keeps telling me that the dog knows that I am afraid of it and that is why when he goes ballistic, I make matters worse when I holler at it to shut up.

I am tired of the whole 10 years and I swear there will never be another dog in this house as long as I am alive. I am also tired of watching Ann go round the house with a flashlight cleaning up "markings" every single day.

It is no fun and I've pretty much had it with this SOB.


----------



## MLeh

Don: my husband says that if I ever 'go insane and get a dog' (direct quote), the first time I leave the house the dog is going to 'run away'. (We have 5 acres, a shotgun, and a shovel.)

Just for your consideration.


----------



## Cameo

Woohoo! Hey Carex! Glad to see you pop in!

Don - I have patience with animals - but you have more . Sorry, much as I love animals, I wouldn't put up with a dog in my house that bites. Unpleasant - and you run a liability risk if the dog bites someone who comes to your house. I will ask some questions of my dog people and see what they say to help.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.
Sooo tired, so I just go straight to bed.

Rp: I'll write about the music business tomorrow.
Brain no good now, yes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Mark, he is not mean to me, matter of fact he sleeps most of the day, some of it at my feet. He comes to me every morning for his "rub" when I give him a couple of minutes attention and a pat.
> 
> He goes out with me and does tricks for a couple of treats the size of a small marble, then does his business. He can sit, roll over, gimme five on command and mention carrot and he immediately heads for his cage where I feed him a few small pieces every afternoon or when someone strange comes over to get him locked up.
> 
> My friend Russ drops over once a week or so and he has never had an issue with Tao. He is not afraid of dogs and simply ignores him, no eye contact and lets him sniff his jeans as he has two dogs at home.
> 
> But the past few times he has been over, if Ann and the dog are in the kitchen and he sticks his head in the room to say hello or goodbye, Tao immediately snarls, growls and launches an attack at his shins, although he has yet to bite him.
> 
> When our son was home from Halifax last time, he attacked him when he entered the room where we were sitting from the hallway leading to his bedroom. He bit through and ripped his dress slacks and dealt a glancing blow to his leg with his teeth.
> 
> He was sleeping under the kitchen table by my feet one morning and when I moved my foot to get up, he bit my right toe repeatedly and badly bruised my toenail. It took a full year for that to grow out.
> 
> If he pees on the floor, and he does so regularly as he "marks" everywhere and I catch him at it, I say "no" loudly and he begins to snarl and growl at me, If I berate him further and tell him "bad dog" he will go ballistic and stand right at my feet barking and growling and threatening to bite me. (For the record he has been neutered.)
> 
> Ann and Crystal were sitting on the couch Christmas day with Tao between them near Crystal's lap. Ann reached across Crystal to get a Kleenex from a box on the table and he bit her and drew blood as he has done to me too many times to count.
> 
> Ann walks him daily and he goes with her willingly. He won't walk with me or Crystal though, He just sits down and won't move unless it is in the direction of home.
> 
> Our vet says he is a "red zone" dog and suggested we put him down, but neither Ann or Crystal will have any part of that.
> 
> As long as I am careful around him we get along just fine, but if someone rings the doorbell or knocks, he is in full attack mode at the door and I cannot control him or calm him down so I can answer the door. I have given up trying to clam him and just holler, "just a minute" to whoever is at the door and then go out the back door and walk around the house to get a parcel or whatever.
> 
> He's 10 now and I hate to think that he will live another five years. It is a living hell with him. Crystal has full run of the basement and I cannot even go down there to get something out of the fridge or the dryer or check the furnace unless she confines him. He attacks me the minute I try to come down the stairs.
> 
> If she is away during the day, he has no issue with me going downstairs. He lays at the top of the stairs and watches me, but that is it.
> 
> I am trapped in that the women support him and I have to live within what he allows me to do in my own home and that just plain sucks.
> 
> Ann is a big fan of Caesar Milan, the Dog Whisperer On National Geographic and that is how she got him to walk with her by using some of his techniques. She keeps telling me that the dog knows that I am afraid of it and that is why when he goes ballistic, I make matters worse when I holler at it to shut up.
> 
> I am tired of the whole 10 years and I swear there will never be another dog in this house as long as I am alive. I am also tired of watching Ann go round the house with a flashlight cleaning up "markings" every single day.
> 
> It is no fun and I've pretty much had it with this SOB.



Don, that is not an easy situation. Sounds like a very difficult situation for you. The dog is very territorial and has attachment issues with/for Ann and your daughter, which leaves you out of the picture. 

I have no easy answers, but I agree with Jeanne that biting a person is an issue.

By the way, who is Mark???


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Warren, Leslie, Elaine, Rp and Jeanne. Good night, Caman.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that is not an easy situation. Sounds like a very difficult situation for you. The dog is very territorial and has attachment issues with/for Ann and your daughter, which leaves you out of the picture.
> 
> I have no easy answers, but I agree with Jeanne that biting a person is an issue.
> 
> By the way, who is Mark???


Sorry Marc, it is corrected. I had just sent an e-mail to Mark Fraser and I guess it was still in my head.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I am going to be very busy for the next while. So My participation here may be very minimal for a while.
> 
> Hi everyone and all the best.


Good luck, Garett. You may be gone for a short while, but not forgotten. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry Marc, it is corrected. I had just sent an e-mail to Mark Fraser and I guess it was still in my head.


Just kidding with you, Don. 

Still, that is not an easy situation you are in with little Tao. Strange that he acts the way he does around you when the two of you are alone, but is totally different when Ann or Crystal comes into the scene. My wife says that this is like our dog, Max, the white puppy in my pics. He loved to be with me, but did not want me to be with Deborah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I am not going to see pics of Warren's new puppy.  Still, Scott has returned, so that is cause for joy. 

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Ladies and Gentlemen. May I present to you Gizmo!!!! AKA Giz-Man.


----------



## KC4

Woot! Hello Giz-MAN!
He LOOKS like a Gizmo/Giz-Man too.. that name really suits him (good call Sharon!)

What a face Gizmo has...lots of character in it already! Enjoy! 

Thanks for the pics Warren. They are great. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

Whooooo he sure looks like Gizmo! Way to go Warren! He sure is cute! 

Just remember one of the rules! Don't feed him after midnight. beejacon


----------



## KC4

Hi Scott! Welcome back to the Shang - I am Kim and have been here for about a year now. 


Caman- Sorry to hear about your nerve damage. I hope it clears up quickly. 

Don- Tao's behavior sounds exactly like my sister-in-law's 7 year old neutered Maltese's _former_ behavior...growling when reprimanded, marking territory, biting and snapping at people, especially those he didn't "like" and super aggressive at the door. I hated the little thing and wanted to punt him to the moon. He was an aggressive menace. With people in danger, including small children, something needed to change and fast.

A professional trainer came to the house. She sat back and simply assessed the Maltese for a few hours, having my sister attempt various things with him. 

The trainer advised that the dog felt that he was the "alpha" being in the household and as such had no respect for anyone else. What he wanted goes. He always got what he wanted even though the humans wanted otherwise. 

The first exercise was to demote him from household Alpha being. The exercise that was done immediately was for my sister to become and assert herself as the Alpha being by (wearing thick leather gloves for protection) gently but firmly pinning the dog to to floor on his back until he stopped snarling and snapping and relaxed. This took several minutes. 

Then she let him up and he shook himself off and walked around a bit to cool off. Then the trainer had someone ring the doorbell to set him off again and this time when he reacted as expected, my sister was to stop him from his vicious reaction by using the word STOP and again pinning him to assert dominance.

The trainer suggested the command change from "no" to "stop" because the word no had been overused, and abused by being ignored. No meant nothing to the dog. The trainer asked her to emphasize the "S" sound in stop to make it distinctive. 

I sat there and watched this 2 hour training session. After a few pinning exercises I was amazed to see that the dog was rapidly losing aggression. 

The next exercise was to curb excessive barking and to restrict the area of the house that the dogs were not supposed to be in without baby-gates. This included being on certain furniture. 

The trainer handed my sister a tin can containing a handful of rocks. When the dog barked or jumped on the wrong furniture, she was told to shake the can and firmly say Stop. The can made an incredibly loud and abrasive noise - it hurt my ears so I understand why the dog was immediately adverse to it. 

Within a half hour, the dog understood and all my sister needed to do was pick up the can (without shaking it) utter "Stop!" and the dog would immediately stop the unwanted behavior. Three hours prior, he would have ignored her, and/or barked and growled at her. 

I was amazed. I had endured and barely tolerated this dog's horrible behavior for so long. I would have been pleased to pay this trainer myself. 

After a week of reinforcing this training herself, my sister could leave the can on the shelf and just firmly say Stop and the dog would immediately stop. Another week of this and she was already shortening the Stop to "ssss" and it _still_ worked. 

Because he lost his Alpha status, he AUTOMATICALLY stopped marking his territory. Not once more did he mark inside the house. 

Word of warning though: Remain consistent with what is allowed and what is not allowed. Always take the time and effort to correct when the dog starts to do something in the not allowed zone. My sister became lax and started to allow small indiscretions to occur without correction and slowly the dog started to assert himself again. Another couple of pinning exercises was needed to reestablish the rightful Alpha. 

Now I actually like this dog.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen. May I present to you Gizmo!!!! AKA Giz-Man.


:clap::clap: What a cutie!! Looks like a heartbreaker too!! I see you taking him with you in the car everywhere!! :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

All over the radio today... has anyone seen it??

Apple - iPad - The best way to experience the web, email, & photos


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> All over the radio today... has anyone seen it??
> 
> Apple - iPad - The best way to experience the web, email, & photos


Spent all morning in the ehMac chat room with about 50 others as we watched a live feed of the event from a half dozen different sources.

There is a whole new forum and has been for over a week now on this tablet.

Surely you didn't miss all that did you?


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Spent all morning in the ehMac chat room with about 50 others as we watched a live feed of the event from a half dozen different sources.
> 
> There is a whole new forum and has been for over a week now on this tablet.
> 
> Surely you didn't miss all that did you?


Obviously I did.

Where is this forum?


----------



## friend

Good morning dear Macarinos. 

-4 here and Lord of mercy have we got snow over night.
And of course walking is immensely difficult with a pram.
Siobhán is taking Liam to playschool and she cam barely get there.
................
Sultán 10 / January 28

_Men who suffer not, attain no perfection. 
The plant most pruned by the gardeners is 
that one which when the summer come,
will have the most beautiful blossoms
and the most abundant fruit._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> All over the radio today... has anyone seen it??
> 
> Apple - iPad - The best way to experience the web, email, & photos


I have watched the keynote.
Interesting device, but I would have wanted a camera,
so I could use it for Skype.
Multi tasking is a must for me and it doesn't seem to do that.
Nice though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make breakfast for us, as well as brew some fresh tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.

Morning, Caman. How is your hand?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall make breakfast for us, as well as brew some fresh tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.
> 
> Morning, Caman. How is your hand?


Morning Marc.
How are you this today?

Thanks for breakfast.
The hand still numb. I have to go and see someone else
on Monday if it doesn't get better. Maybe a chiropractic.
It's not carpool tunnel syndrome anyway. :lmao:
I had that in the early 90-ties. It's more likely a trapped nerve in my neck.
I'm getting auld and starting to fall appart. 
Everything will crumble and so must I.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, thanks for the coffee Marc, I am off to upload SAP. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

"Everything will crumble and so must I." Not you, Caman!!! Not you!!!! We shall see. Paix, mon ami. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Warren. Now that is one cute dog. May you both have a lifetime of love and affection and obedience together. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Coffee refill, SAP's done. Now off to do tomorrow's build.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee refill, SAP's done. Now off to do tomorrow's build.


Morning, Don .............. bye, Don. See you later, alligator.


----------



## SINC

I'm still working, but always take a minute to check in on ehMac to see what's going on.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Caman- Sorry to hear about your nerve damage. I hope it clears up quickly.
> 
> Don- Tao's behavior sounds exactly like my sister-in-law's 7 year old neutered Maltese's _former_ behavior...growling when reprimanded, marking territory, biting and snapping at people, especially those he didn't "like" and super aggressive at the door. I hated the little thing and wanted to punt him to the moon. He was an aggressive menace. With people in danger, including small children, something needed to change and fast.


Thanks Kim. 

We had a enormously large 3 month old puppy back when Hanna was a wee child. 
We also had my ex-wife 4 year old son living with us at that time.
The puppy tried to advance himself over the kids and so I wrestled
him to the floor, growled and put my teeth over his throat.
He agressive behavior stopped instantly. 

Maybe that could work on teenagers too. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm still working, but always take a minute to check in on ehMac to see what's going on.


That is exactly what I do when I am teaching online. Once I finish one class, I come over to ehMacLand to clear my head, and then go to the next class. With four different groups, I need to keep some sense of order.

How is you hip doing these days?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "Everything will crumble and so must I." Not you, Caman!!! Not you!!!! We shall see. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> Have a good day.


:lmao:

Morning Don.
All well?


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, yes all is well and I have now finished work for the day. That leaves me some time to see what I might do with the rest of my day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That is exactly what I do when I am teaching online. Once I finish one class, I come over to ehMacLand to clear my head, and then go to the next class. With four different groups, I need to keep some sense of order.
> 
> How is you hip doing these days?


The hip is about the same Marc, I have good days and bad, but thankfully the good days far outnumber the bad.

One has to accept that growing old is not for sissies and learn to live with whatever cards you are dealt.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The hip is about the same Marc, I have good days and bad, but thankfully the good days far outnumber the bad.
> 
> One has to accept that growing old is not for sissies and learn to live with whatever cards you are dealt.


That's how I feel about my knees. I will go "Oy!!!" when I feel a twitch of pain, but don't take any painkillers. If I could lose some weight, that would help. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Gizmo is adorable Warren... thanks for posting photos.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Thanks for the coffee Marc. Hope your day "at" school goes well.

I'm getting back to the regular grind today and that's a good thing.

Yesterday's long drive to Edmonton and back with the teen was pleasant enough, especially early in the morning as the sun started to rise. 

It was quite cold with the outside temperatures registering from -18 to -25. The roads and skies were clear with the rest of the landscape blanketed in thick frost and snow. 

We were treated to a couple of amazing scenes. The orange sunrise bouncing off banks of snow covered evergreens and a thin band of ice fog hanging in the air also catching the light made me regret that I had not taken my camera. In hindsight, it was probably a good thing I wasn't packing because I would most certainly have pulled over to try to capture it, As it was without photo delay, we arrived only 15 minutes prior to the service. 

Sometimes cameras just can't adequately capture the real splendor of mother nature. These stunning scenes are just for the viewers' awe and pleasure for the moments they are gifted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal and Kim.

"Sometimes cameras just can't adequately capture the real splendor of mother nature. These stunning scenes are just for the viewers' awe and pleasure for the moments they are gifted." How very true, Kim.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Last night was better with Gizmo sleeping most of the night, but was restless for the remainder. My left eye is a bit bloodshot, so I'm not sure if it is from being tired, or allergies from Gizmo. Time will tell.

He's a really good dog. Very affectionate and loves to be around people. Housebreaking is coming along, with a few mishaps here and there, but we are slowly getting there.

Any coffee left??


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Gizmo is adorable Warren... thanks for posting photos.


+1 :love2:


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks everyone for the comments about Gizmo. We fell in love with his markings.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. Last night was better with Gizmo sleeping most of the night, but was restless for the remainder. My left eye is a bit bloodshot, so I'm not sure if it is from being tired, or allergies from Gizmo. Time will tell.
> 
> He's a really good dog. Very affectionate and loves to be around people. Housebreaking is coming along, with a few mishaps here and there, but we are slowly getting there.
> 
> Any coffee left??


Yes, lots of coffee for you, Warren. Sounds like a typical early puppy experience. It gets better, but sounds like you are having a good start to the bonding process. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments about Gizmo. We fell in love with his markings.


It will be fun to 'watch him grow' here on the Shang.... 

Glad to hear he is coming along with his house-breaking, it won't take him long once he and the family figure it out!! 

I wish you many happy years, and I hope your sore eye is from non sleep and not an allergy, (I know people with allergies, who have adjusted to *their* pet, but remain allergic to others,) the body is quite remarkable in it's adaptation ...might just be a short time response to 'something new' in the home.... it happens... 

Don't forget to post photos of the Shang's new Gizmo!! :love2:


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Don't forget to post photos of the Shang's new Gizmo!! :love2:


Leslie, he did post photos some four pages back. 

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-5647.html#post927528


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, he did post photos some four pages back.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-5647.html#post927528


Yes, I saw them... I meant in the future....


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Yes, I saw them... I meant in the future....


Ah, good enough then, I thought otherwise from your post.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I know people with allergies, who have adjusted to their pet, but remain allergic to others,) the body is quite remarkable in it's adaptation ...might just be a short time response to 'something new' in the home.... it happens..." Leslie, I am allergic to dust, mold ............. and dogs. My allergist was amazed when I told her that I had 7 dogs. She asked how I managed, and I told her "I adapt."


----------



## MaxPower

I a red eye is my allergies coming out I can deal with that. Usually I am wheezing and coughing. A red eye I'll take any day.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I a red eye is my allergies coming out I can deal with that. Usually I am wheezing and coughing. A red eye I'll take any day.


Good luck, Warren. My dog allergies did not start until we had doxie puppies ............ and then more and more doxies in the house. Still, the love they provide to us, as Giz-man Jack shall do for you, is worth the allergic reaction.


----------



## MaxPower

I've been reading the iPad (does anyone else here think that is a horrid name) threads. It's an interesting device, but if someone wants to use it as a laptop, they will be disappointed. On the other hand, If they want a device for entertainment and not work, it is perfect. Internet, email, photos, books, movies. Very cool. I'm not impressed with the price though. This thing will be a kindle killer though.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I've been reading the iPad (does anyone else here think that is a horrid name) threads. It's an interesting device, but if someone wants to use it as a laptop, they will be disappointed. On the other hand, If they want a device for entertainment and not work, it is perfect. Internet, email, photos, books, movies. Very cool. I'm not impressed with the price though. This thing will be a kindle killer though.


Yep, the name is wide open to abuse and it has already started. I cannot see how this thing will sell like an iPhone though, and I fear it may well be a huge failure for Apple. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would love it as a book reader and a picture frame if it shows iPhoto slideshows, or even iMovies. Hate the name, but I am not holding my breath until it is available in Canada. Would be a nice device to get the Globe and Mail, as well as CBC TV ......... and even CBC Radio 1, if that is possible. We shall see.

Hate the name as well.


----------



## KC4

I agree, the iPad name is a serious fail. 

I'm surprised that Apple, a leader in product marketing, would have chosen this crotchety incontinent label. However, IBM's Think Pad name didn't get abused too much, did it? 

As for the product itself, I think it's interesting, but haven't decided whether it would be useful enough for me (or my Mom) to spend the $ on it. I'll stay in the weeds for a while and watch the feedback come in from people who have purchased and used it.


----------



## MaxPower

I've been thinking about the price. For a top of the line unit, I could drop a couple hundred more and get a MacBook that is capable of doing the exact same thing and more....


----------



## macdoodle

I am not sure one way or the other about the name, I really didn't think of it the way some did, but I suppose another name would have been better, like iSlate, or iCan, iDo,

iAm.... (as in I am able to do ......) but there would be controversy no matter what... 
however, I don't think the price is totally unreasonable,( or am I missing something here?) I would not have a use for it, but given the high prices for their other stuff, I was thinking it would be much higher...


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> I've been thinking about the price. For a top of the line unit, I could drop a couple hundred more and get a MacBook that is capable of doing the exact same thing and more....


Me too Warren.
I'm thinking of getting a MBP 13" for $350.00 more and give my MBP 15"
to Anna who needs a new laptop.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> I've been thinking about the price. For a top of the line unit, I could drop a couple hundred more and get a MacBook that is capable of doing the exact same thing and more....


BINGO! That's exactly where my thought processes are noodling. The slight increase in cost, size and weight of the tool are negligible, compared to the added benefit.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I agree, the iPad name is a serious fail.
> 
> I'm surprised that Apple, a leader in product marketing, would have chosen this crotchety incontinent label. However, IBM's Think Pad name didn't get abused too much, did it?
> 
> As for the product itself, I think it's interesting, but haven't decided whether it would be useful enough for me (or my Mom) to spend the $ on it. I'll stay in the weeds for a while and watch the feedback come in from people who have purchased and used it.





MaxPower said:


> I've been thinking about the price. For a top of the line unit, I could drop a couple hundred more and get a MacBook that is capable of doing the exact same thing and more....





KC4 said:


> BINGO! That's exactly where my thought processes are noodling. The slight increase in cost, size and weight of the tool are negligible, compared to the added benefit.



Cost is not a factor for me, since the university gives us $1600 a year for conferences, computers, books, etc. I got my MBP with this grant last year by pooling two year's worth of grants. Still, if I can't use is as a book reader, it is not worth it for me to use the grant for this purpose. Once I could justify using it to read textbooks, I could try it out to see if it would work with our students ............ or at least some of our students. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I am not sure one way or the other about the name, I really didn't think of it the way some did, but I suppose another name would have been better, like iSlate, or iCan, iDo, ..." "Apple's iPad's name may lead to a trademark feud With Fujitsu who says that they hold this patent name. We shall see.

An interesting chat with Walt Mossberg and Steve Jobs.

Video: Walt Mossberg and Steve Jobs Talk About the Apple iPad at Launch Event | Kara Swisher | BoomTown | AllThingsD


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "I am not sure one way or the other about the name, I really didn't think of it the way some did, but I suppose another name would have been better, like iSlate, or iCan, iDo, ..." "Apple's iPad's name may lead to a trademark feud With Fujitsu who says that they hold this patent name. We shall see.
> 
> An interesting chat with Walt Mossberg and Steve Jobs.
> 
> Video: Walt Mossberg and Steve Jobs Talk About the Apple iPad at Launch Event | Kara Swisher | BoomTown | AllThingsD


I thought it was an interesting interview Marc, and a few of the other articles were good too, thanks for sharing, I do believe it is a 'wait and see' kind of thing.....
For some it will be perfect, for others not so much... and it is that way with all things in the marketplace these days, just personal preference....


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I've been thinking about the price. For a top of the line unit, I could drop a couple hundred more and get a MacBook that is capable of doing the exact same thing and more....


Don't forget that the prices announced so far are only for the US market in USD. Since Apple traditionally charges anywhere from a hundred or two more in Canada for product, the iPad might be very closely priced to a base MacBook here.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Don't forget that the prices announced so far are only for the US market in USD. Since Apple traditionally charges anywhere from a hundred or two more in Canada for product, the iPad might be very closely priced to a base MacBook here.


So does this mean that MacBook prices are likely to go up?


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> So does this mean that MacBook prices are likely to go up?


I doubt MacBook prices will go up. I am just saying not to expect the identical pricing for the iPad in Canada, that's all. And with a fully loaded 3G capable iPad going for $850 USD it is likely to be $950 or more here.

What I am saying is, if that happens, it would be a no brainer to get the laptop instead for the reasons Warren pointed out for $1099.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> So does this mean that MacBook prices are likely to go up?


No, I wouldn't think so. 
We should be safe. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I doubt MacBook prices will go up. I am just saying not to expect the identical pricing for the iPad in Canada, that's all. And with a fully loaded 3G capable iPad going for $850 USD it is likely to be $950 or more here.
> 
> What I am saying is, if that happens, it would be a no brainer to get the laptop instead for the reasons Warren pointed out for $1099.


I agree. Even as the Canadian dollar approaches par, there still will be the factor of the 3G "hookups", contract or no contracts. I will wait and see if there is any value in the next generation of iPads to warrent using my university grant to get one. I still think that it could be good as a textbook IF one is able to underline and bookmark pages. We shall see.

I hear that there are already iPad clones hitting the streets of Hong Kong, as well as a new James Cameron movie entitled "Invasion of the iPads".


----------



## MLeh

My opinion on the iPad is that people shouldn't mistake this for a productivity tool. If you want to be productive - you'll still need to buy the MB or MBP.

The iPad is pure and simply a 'consumer' product - it is built for consumption of content provided by others - music, books, internet content.

The price point is perfect for people who want something to take to the local Starbucks to sit, listen to music, read a book or surf the internet, and perhaps occasionally reply to an email or hold an IM conversation, while they drink their fancy coffee. It is built for people of leisure.

Start adding features that make it 'productive', and you'll quickly price it out of the 'consumer product' category for which it is obviously intended.

(The money isn't to be made on the iPad - but rather on the delivery of the content. Just like the iPod revolutionized music listening & buying, the iPad will kill the Kindle and redefine our online book-reading experience.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. "... the iPad will kill the Kindle and redefine our online book-reading experience." We will have to wait here in Canada to see if this will happen. Still, I would like to try to design an online text for my students to see if I can make this a different experience than is currently online in my web courses using my online text. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

SInce all the discussion of the iPad and it's preceived impact on the written word .... I thought I would offer some on the recent converations we have had......

1. A bicycle can't stand on its own because it is two-tired.
2. A backwards poet writes inverse.
3. In a democracy it's your vote that counts, but in a feudal system it's your count that votes.
4. When a clock is hungry it goes back for seconds.
5. A local area network in Austrailia is called a LAN down under.
6. A plateau is a high form of flattery.
7. Baker's trade recipes on a knead to know basis... and finally
8. Acupuncture is a jab well done!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> SInce all the discussion of the iPad and it's preceived impact on the written word .... I thought I would offer some on the recent converations we have had......
> 
> 1. A bicycle can't stand on its own because it is two-tired.
> 2. A backwards poet writes inverse.
> 3. In a democracy it's your vote that counts, but in a feudal system it's your count that votes.
> 4. When a clock is hungry it goes back for seconds.
> 5. A local area network in Austrailia is called a LAN down under.
> 6. A plateau is a high form of flattery.
> 7. Baker's trade recipes on a knead to know basis... and finally
> 8. Acupuncture is a jab well done!


Good one, Rp. I give something like this to my students each semester.

BE FOREWARNED BEFORE YOU PROCEED
MASSIVE GROANING AHEAD !!!
THIS IS YOUR LAST WARNING.
REMEMBER, I TOLD YOU SO.

FOR THOSE WHO ENJOY LANGUAGE

1. Those who jump off a bridge in Paris... are in Seine.
2. A backward poet writes... inverse.
4. Dijon vu - the same mustard as before.
5. Practice safe eating - always use condiments. 
8. A hangover is the wrath of grapes.
9. Dancing cheek-to-cheek is really a form of floor play.
10. Does the name Pavlov ring a bell?
12. Reading while sunbathing makes you well red.
13. When two egotists meet, it's an I for an I.
14. A bicycle can't stand on its own because it is two tired.
15. The definition of a will?... (It's a dead giveaway.)
17. In democracy your vote counts. In feudalism your count votes.
19. A chicken crossing the road is poultry in motion.
20. If you don't pay your exorcist, you get repossessed.
22. When a clock is hungry, it goes back four seconds.
23. The man who fell into an upholstery machine is fully recovered.
26. He often broke into song because he couldn't find the key.
27. Every calendar's days are numbered.
29. A boiled egg in the morning is hard to beat.
30. He had a photographic memory that was never developed.
31. A plateau is a high form of flattery. 
34. Once you've seen one shopping center, you've seen a mall.
35. Bakers trade bread recipes on a knead-to-know basis.
36. Santa's helpers are subordinate clauses.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> SInce all the discussion of the iPad and it's preceived impact on the written word .... I thought I would offer some on the recent converations we have had......
> 
> 1. A bicycle can't stand on its own because it is two-tired.
> 2. A backwards poet writes inverse.
> 3. In a democracy it's your vote that counts, but in a feudal system it's your count that votes.
> 4. When a clock is hungry it goes back for seconds.
> 5. A local area network in Austrailia is called a LAN down under.
> 6. A plateau is a high form of flattery.
> 7. Baker's trade recipes on a knead to know basis... and finally
> 8. Acupuncture is a jab well done!


:clap::clap::lmao::lmao::love2: you are a riot!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Then, there is the classic ............

How to Write Real Good [sic]


1. Verbs has to agree with their subjects.

2. Prepositions are not words to end sentences with.

3. And don't start a sentence with a conjunction.

4. It Is wrong to ever split an infinitive, in spite of what the Oxford
Dictionary now says!

5. Avoid using a cliche like the plague. (They're old hat)

6. Also, always avoid annoying alliteration.

7. Also too, never, ever use repetitive redundancies.

8. Be more or less specific.

9. Parenthetical remarks (however relevant) are (usually) unnecessary.

10. No sentence fragments.

11. Contractions aren't necessary and shouldn't be used.

12. Foreign words and phrases are not apropos.

13. Do not be redundant; do not use more words than necessary; it's
highly superfluous.

14. Never generalize.

15. Comparisons are as bad as cliches.

16. Don't use no double negatives.

17. Eschew ampersands & abbreviations, etc.

18. One-word sentences? Eliminate.

19. Analogies in writing are like feathers on a snake.

20. The passive voice is to be avoided.

21. Eliminate commas, that are, not necessary. Parenthetical words
however should be enclosed in commas.

22. Never use a big word when a diminutive one will suffice.

23. Kill all exclamation points!!!

24. Use words correctly, irregardless of how others use them.

25. Don't write an incomplete

26. Understatement is always the absolute best way to put forth
earthshaking ideas.

27. Use the apostrophe in it's proper place and omit it when its not needed.

28. Eliminate quotations. As Ralph Waldo Emerson said, "I hate
quotations. Tell me what you know."

29. If you've heard it once, you've heard it a thousand times: Resist
hyperbole; not one writer in a million can use it effectively.

30. Puns are for children, not for groan readers.

31. Go around the barn at high noon to avoid colloquialisms.

32. Even if a mixed metaphor sings, it should be derailed.

33. Who needs rhetorical questions?

34. Exaggeration is a billion times worse than understatement.

And finally...

35. Proofread carefully to see if you any words out.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> I doubt MacBook prices will go up. I am just saying not to expect the identical pricing for the iPad in Canada, that's all. And with a fully loaded 3G capable iPad going for $850 USD it is likely to be $950 or more here.
> 
> What I am saying is, if that happens, it would be a no brainer to get the laptop instead for the reasons Warren pointed out for $1099.


Which to me means that either the iPad is a strategy to upsell people until a laptop... or the laptop price will change soon.

I don't know... pricing a bit of a black art in marketing.... I have a feeling Apple will need to rejig things a bit.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Then, there is the classic ............
> 
> How to Write Real Good [sic]
> 
> 
> 1. Verbs has to agree with their subjects.
> 
> 2. Prepositions are not words to end sentences with.
> 
> 3. And don't start a sentence with a conjunction.
> 
> 4. It Is wrong to ever split an infinitive, in spite of what the Oxford
> Dictionary now says!
> 
> 5. Avoid using a cliche like the plague. (They're old hat)
> 
> 6. Also, always avoid annoying alliteration.
> 
> 7. Also too, never, ever use repetitive redundancies.
> 
> 8. Be more or less specific.
> 
> 9. Parenthetical remarks (however relevant) are (usually) unnecessary.
> 
> 10. No sentence fragments.
> 
> 11. Contractions aren't necessary and shouldn't be used.
> 
> 12. Foreign words and phrases are not apropos.
> 
> 13. Do not be redundant; do not use more words than necessary; it's
> highly superfluous.
> 
> 14. Never generalize.
> 
> 15. Comparisons are as bad as cliches.
> 
> 16. Don't use no double negatives.
> 
> 17. Eschew ampersands & abbreviations, etc.
> 
> 18. One-word sentences? Eliminate.
> 
> 19. Analogies in writing are like feathers on a snake.
> 
> 20. The passive voice is to be avoided.
> 
> 21. Eliminate commas, that are, not necessary. Parenthetical words
> however should be enclosed in commas.
> 
> 22. Never use a big word when a diminutive one will suffice.
> 
> 23. Kill all exclamation points!!!
> 
> 24. Use words correctly, irregardless of how others use them.
> 
> 25. Don't write an incomplete
> 
> 26. Understatement is always the absolute best way to put forth
> earthshaking ideas.
> 
> 27. Use the apostrophe in it's proper place and omit it when its not needed.
> 
> 28. Eliminate quotations. As Ralph Waldo Emerson said, "I hate
> quotations. Tell me what you know."
> 
> 29. If you've heard it once, you've heard it a thousand times: Resist
> hyperbole; not one writer in a million can use it effectively.
> 
> 30. Puns are for children, not for groan readers.
> 
> 31. Go around the barn at high noon to avoid colloquialisms.
> 
> 32. Even if a mixed metaphor sings, it should be derailed.
> 
> 33. Who needs rhetorical questions?
> 
> 34. Exaggeration is a billion times worse than understatement.
> 
> And finally...
> 
> 35. Proofread carefully to see if you any words out.


Actually Marc, I've saved this as it is one of the best "lessons" I've seen on writing and is definitely a keeper.....


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Then, there is the classic ............
> 
> How to Write Real Good [sic]
> 
> 
> 1. Verbs has to agree with their subjects.
> 
> 2. Prepositions are not words to end sentences with.
> 
> 3. And don't start a sentence with a conjunction.
> 
> 4. It Is wrong to ever split an infinitive, in spite of what the Oxford
> Dictionary now says!
> 
> 5. Avoid using a cliche like the plague. (They're old hat)
> 
> 6. Also, always avoid annoying alliteration.
> 
> 7. Also too, never, ever use repetitive redundancies.
> 
> 8. Be more or less specific.
> 
> 9. Parenthetical remarks (however relevant) are (usually) unnecessary.
> 
> 10. No sentence fragments.
> 
> 11. Contractions aren't necessary and shouldn't be used.
> 
> 12. Foreign words and phrases are not apropos.
> 
> 13. Do not be redundant; do not use more words than necessary; it's
> highly superfluous.
> 
> 14. Never generalize.
> 
> 15. Comparisons are as bad as cliches.
> 
> 16. Don't use no double negatives.
> 
> 17. Eschew ampersands & abbreviations, etc.
> 
> 18. One-word sentences? Eliminate.
> 
> 19. Analogies in writing are like feathers on a snake.
> 
> 20. The passive voice is to be avoided.
> 
> 21. Eliminate commas, that are, not necessary. Parenthetical words
> however should be enclosed in commas.
> 
> 22. Never use a big word when a diminutive one will suffice.
> 
> 23. Kill all exclamation points!!!
> 
> 24. Use words correctly, irregardless of how others use them.
> 
> 25. Don't write an incomplete
> 
> 26. Understatement is always the absolute best way to put forth
> earthshaking ideas.
> 
> 27. Use the apostrophe in it's proper place and omit it when its not needed.
> 
> 28. Eliminate quotations. As Ralph Waldo Emerson said, "I hate
> quotations. Tell me what you know."
> 
> 29. If you've heard it once, you've heard it a thousand times: Resist
> hyperbole; not one writer in a million can use it effectively.
> 
> 30. Puns are for children, not for groan readers.
> 
> 31. Go around the barn at high noon to avoid colloquialisms.
> 
> 32. Even if a mixed metaphor sings, it should be derailed.
> 
> 33. Who needs rhetorical questions?
> 
> 34. Exaggeration is a billion times worse than understatement.
> 
> And finally...
> 
> 35. Proofread carefully to see if you any words out.


:clap::clap::clap::lmao: Right on, especially the last one.... you are also in the 'what a hoot' camp.... good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually Marc, I've saved this as it is one of the best "lessons" I've seen on writing and is definitely a keeper.....


Rp, I use this with my Ed.6641 grad course, "The Teaching of Writing in K-12". It is my most popular grad course, and this is one of the most discussed pages in my online textbook.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> My opinion on the iPad is that people shouldn't mistake this for a productivity tool. If you want to be productive - you'll still need to buy the MB or MBP.
> 
> The iPad is pure and simply a 'consumer' product - it is built for consumption of content provided by others - music, books, internet content.
> 
> The price point is perfect for people who want something to take to the local Starbucks to sit, listen to music, read a book or surf the internet, and perhaps occasionally reply to an email or hold an IM conversation, while they drink their fancy coffee. It is built for people of leisure.
> 
> Start adding features that make it 'productive', and you'll quickly price it out of the 'consumer product' category for which it is obviously intended.
> 
> (The money isn't to be made on the iPad - but rather on the delivery of the content. Just like the iPod revolutionized music listening & buying, the iPad will kill the Kindle and redefine our online book-reading experience.)


Precisely. The book feature is cool and will be a Kindle and Sony Reader killer.



Sonal said:


> Which to me means that either the iPad is a strategy to upsell people until a laptop... or the laptop price will change soon.
> 
> I don't know... pricing a bit of a black art in marketing.... I have a feeling Apple will need to rejig things a bit.


A good point, but I wonder if they wouldn't be shooting themselves in the foot if they upped the prices of the MB & MBP.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> A good point, but I wonder if they wouldn't be shooting themselves in the foot if they upped the prices of the MB & MBP.


I think they would be shooting themselves in the foot if they did. 

I'd like to see the iPad prices come down a bit.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> I think they would be shooting themselves in the foot if they did.
> 
> I'd like to see the iPad prices come down a bit.


If the iPad prices came down I think they would sell much better. But they have to make up for all of that R&D they put into the thing. I expect a price drop on the next revision.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> If the iPad prices came down I think they would sell much better. But they have to make up for all of that R&D they put into the thing. I expect a price drop on the next revision.


I suppose that's the price you pay for being an early adopter...

Wasn't the iPhone pricing also way too high on Rev 1? I can't recall.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> I suppose that's the price you pay for being an early adopter...
> 
> Wasn't the iPhone pricing also way too high on Rev 1? I can't recall.


The iPod Touch is a good example of how things progress. I bought a first gen 16 GB and paid $449. By the time the second gen 32 GB model came out, they were only $439. Now the third gen G3 models with 64 GB are only $429. Or you can buy an 8BG model for $199 that was $349 day one.

The iPad will likely follow along the same track with higher capacity and cheaper prices to get the low end down from the current $499 USD to around that $199 mark in a year or two.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> The iPod Touch is a good example of how things progress. I bought a first gen 16 GB and paid $449. By the time the second gen 32 GB model came out, they were only $439. Now the third gen G3 models with 64 GB are only $429. Or you can buy an 8BG model for $199 that was $349 day one.
> 
> The iPad will likely follow along the same track with higher capacity and cheaper prices to get the low end down from the current $499 USD to around that $199 mark in a year or two.


I would have to agree Don. As the iPad evolves, there will be higher capacity, and lower prices. Hopefully new features as well, not just software (ie. SD Slot, Web Cam etc).


----------



## Rps

*Fan cfl rule changes*

Say Don:

the CFL is looking for fan input into rule changes again. I've asked them to keep the overtime format, award 3 points for a win and 1 for a tie, eliminate the single point on a missed field goal or non returnable punt [ you can get a single if the ball could be caught and potentially run out ] but ensure the game keeps its actual action speed . In an average NFL game there is only 13 minutes of play, for a 60 minute game which is about 3 1/2 hours on TV...... we want no part of that.

You can suggest your rules changes to the commish at : [email protected] 

You know, they actually listen......


----------



## Rps

Forgot to add, I also wanted them to tinker with the rules to encourage more run or pass extra points. That would make the game more exciting as well I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

"In an average NFL game there is only 13 minutes of play, for a 60 minute game which is about 3 1/2 hours on TV...... we want no part of that." Amen to that. I can't watch NFL games anymore. Way too long. I watch the highlights of each game if I am interested. Won't even watch the Super Bowl. Of course, it will be interesting to see is the SB can match the last five minutes of excitement that we saw in the GC game in Calgary.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "In an average NFL game there is only 13 minutes of play, for a 60 minute game which is about 3 1/2 hours on TV...... we want no part of that." Amen to that. I can't watch NFL games anymore. Way too long. I watch the highlights of each game if I am interested. Won't even watch the Super Bowl. Of course, it will be interesting to see is the SB can match the last five minutes of excitement that we saw in the GC game in Calgary.


I am a football fan, but I think I've only ever seen 3 exciting Super Bowls in my life, now Grey Cups ...... plenty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I am a football fan, but I think I've only ever seen 3 exciting Super Bowls in my life, now Grey Cups ...... plenty.



I have watched more than three exciting Super Bowls in my lifetime, but I just can't sit through the constant pre-game hype, pre-game commentary, commercials, and then the game. So, I watch the highlights.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to take my wife to the airport at 5AM to catch her flight to Regina. Then, I have to see my eye surgeon at 8AM. Inbetween, I have to take out and feed the doxies. Busy morning for me, so someone else might make the TGIF Breakfast. Merci. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.

Good luck with Giz-man Jack, Warren.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight Marc, sleep well, drive safely, and with such an early 'up' time ...keep your eyes open!!


----------



## MaxPower

See everyone in the AM. Get the coffee on please.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friend. 

-11 here and more snow. 
I don't misstrust God, but what is this. 
Enough now, if ye want my penny worth off.
............

_Humility exalteth man to the heaven of glory and power,
whilst pride abaseth him to the depths of wretchedness and degradation_.
Bahá'u'lláh

_And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be abaseth;
and he that shall humble himself shall be exalted_
Matthew 23:12


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Goodnight Marc, sleep well, drive safely, and with such an early 'up' time ...keep your eyes open!!





MaxPower said:


> See everyone in the AM. Get the coffee on please.


Morning, Caman. How are you this morning?

Leslie, my eyes are open ................... Warren, the coffee is on and ready when you are in need of a cup. Off for the airport shortly, so I shall let someone else make breakfast.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc.
I have a cup of coffee thanks,black please.

I'm fairly OK. Had a long nice skype conversation
with the wife earlier this morning.
Still, the kids are giving me some grief, but that's 
to be expected I presume. Come with the position.
Going to the hospital in a little while to sort out the hand issue.

How are yourself?
Well, I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I am back from the airport. I hope that all goes well with your hand. In your profession, it is a needed part of the body. Good luck, my friend. Paix.


----------



## BigDL

Hello all. I'm again up with the dog who trying to be the best dog he can. 

He has Cushings Disease and last night was a rough one. His "mileage" of sleep to wake for trips outside was only 2 hours between trips. Normally he manages 3 to 3 and 1/2 hours. So I'm a tad sleepy this morning.:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Dana. One of our dogs had Cushings Disease. Good luck with him. Coffee for you shall be forthcoming throughout the day .......... on the house. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good morning Dana.
How things this morning?
All well I hope.

Sitting waiting at the A&E (ER I think ye call it).
Hoping not to be here all day, but I have to find out
what's wrong with my hand. As you said Marc, not a good
thing to be exposed to in my line of work.


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning. I'll take that coffee now Marc. Thanks.

Morning Caman.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Camán, Dana and Warren, you boys are a busy bunch this morning. Just finished SAP and will now go scour the web for tomorrow.

Marc, how far a drive is the airport from you home?


----------



## friend

Finished at the hospital.
A nice and competent doctor.
It's a trapped nerve, simular to carpel tunnel syndrome, 
but located in the elbow. It will be OK, but might take a small
operation if it doesn't go away in 3-4 months.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good Morning. I'll take that coffee now Marc. Thanks.
> 
> Morning Caman.





SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Camán, Dana and Warren, you boys are a busy bunch this morning. Just finished SAP and will now go scour the web for tomorrow.
> 
> Marc, how far a drive is the airport from you home?


Back home from my eye surgeon appointment -- OK for another year. 

Coffee coming right up, Warren. How is Gizmo doing?

Don, it is a 10 minute drive to the airport early in the morning, because there is no traffic. With lots of traffic, it might take 20 minutes. My wife once made it in a bit more than 5 minutes at 5AM in the morning for a 540AM flight. I was clinging on for dear life as she drove like the proverbial bat out of hell.

Caman, hope your news is good re your hand as the months progress. An operation is not what you need at that point in your move.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear it is nothing serious Camán, that is a relief, but it will be a bit of a niggly problem to deal with if it lasts three or four months.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Don, it is a 10 minute drive to the airport early in the morning, because there is no traffic. With lots of traffic, it might take 20 minutes. My wife once made it in a bit more than 5 minutes at 5AM in the morning for a 540AM flight. I was clinging on for dear life as she drove like the proverbial bat out of hell.


:lmao::lmao: Thanks for the morning chuckle Marc. Thanks for coffee. I have a big pot of oatmeal and all the fixins if anyone is interested. 

Good Day Shang Gang!

Caman - Glad to hear that the hand problem was a nerve in your elbow and not your spine or neck somewhere....the latter are much harder to fix. Hope it clears up without surgical intervention. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. I should be finished the travelogue sometime today if I don't get pulled away again. I like the Webbits section - hope it stays for a while. 

Dana - Sorry to hear that your dog has Cushings. Cushings makes them need to urinate frequently? 

Warren - How's Gizmo doing today? Did he sleep through the night yet?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Back home from my eye surgeon appointment -- OK for another year.
> My wife once made it in a bit more than 5 minutes at 5AM in the morning for a 540AM flight. I was clinging on for dear life as she drove like the proverbial bat out of hell.


That's good Marc. Then you still will be looking good. 
Better driving like one then being one eh.

Good morning Don, Kim and Sonal.

Thanks for the support all.
It's a bit of a relief not being that serious.
I need less drama in my life right now.


----------



## friend

"What? No multi tasking."
The most evil man in history get upset over the iPad performance. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Finished at the hospital.
> A nice and competent doctor.
> It's a trapped nerve, simular to carpel tunnel syndrome,
> but located in the elbow. It will be OK, but might take a small
> operation if it doesn't go away in 3-4 months.


Well I am glad to hear it isn't in a 'worse' place, get out the liniment and keep the inflammation down, I would still do the 'press rub' on the thumb pad, it will affect the nerves all up your arm, and perhaps with improved circulation get that nerve 'un-pinched'

To all of you this chilly AM Good morning, I am glad to see you all safe and sound, 
and all in good humour... 


Thanks for breakfast, right now a hot tea will do it for me... but save me some oatmeal, it is a favourite of mine!! I'll have it in an hour or so, hope there is some left!!


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: How is everyone today?

Caman, is it your fret hand or your picking hand which has the problem? The reason I ask is, sometimes you hold your instrument can put extra strain on the fret hand, such as a non centered hold under the neck. You have been playing a lot recently with the sessions and maybe you might want to consider a different hold.... just a thought.


----------



## Rps

Marc, Sonal, Don and all ... if you haven't checked out the performance on the "moving tribute" thread you should it is amazing.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> "What? No multi tasking."
> The most evil man in history get upset over the iPad performance.


:lmao::lmao:That's crazy funny Caman - thanks for posting it. 


macdoodle said:


> Thanks for breakfast, right now a hot tea will do it for me... but save me some oatmeal, it is a favourite of mine!! I'll have it in an hour or so, hope there is some left!!


Good Morning Leslie! How are you today? 

There will be lots of oatmeal for when you are ready. Do you prefer it with cinnamon, nuts and raisins? Milk? How about like me, no milk, but butter? (Something my Swedish grandmother taught me) 


Rps said:


> Good morning all: How is everyone today?
> 
> Caman, is it your fret hand or your picking hand which has the problem? The reason I ask is, sometimes you hold your instrument can put extra strain on the fret hand, such as a non centered hold under the neck. You have been playing a lot recently with the sessions and maybe you might want to consider a different hold.... just a thought.


That's an interesting thought Rp! Alternatively, if it's Caman's strumming hand, it could be where his arm continually rests on the body of the guitar that is causing the impinged nerve. 

BTW, Rp - I thought of you when I saw this early one morning while in Oklahoma City last week. It was closed at the time or I would have wandered in.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Kim. The Banjo has a great history and the walk through would have been entertaining I'm sure. I went down to Tennessee / Virginia and such to find a banjo a number of years ago, but the best deal and model was located at the 12th Fret in Toronto .... so that's where I got it. Grant set the thing up and it's been a fun instrument to try to learn how to play. Bach on a banjo is neat.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc, Sonal, Don and all ... if you haven't checked out the performance on the "moving tribute" thread you should it is amazing.


Yes, very powerful and I snagged it for a future SAP.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Yes, very powerful and I snagged it for a future SAP.


Yep - I think it's powerful too. I saw it here on ehMac a couple of months ago - I think ehMax was the one to post it.

It's so good it bears repeating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim, Sonal, Caman, Leslie, Rp, et al.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim, Sonal, Caman, Leslie, Rp, et al.


Afternoon Marc, though it is still morning here, you have had a preview of how the day has gone so far... is it good? Is there anything for us to look forward to that we don't know of??  

Ahhh yes, lunch..... after I finish my oatmeal!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternnon, Leslie. A beautiful day here in St.John's, with +3C temps and lots of sunshine and blue skies. A rare treat for late January.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao:That's crazy funny Caman - thanks for posting it.
> 
> Good Morning Leslie! How are you today?
> 
> There will be lots of oatmeal for when you are ready. Do you prefer it with cinnamon, nuts and raisins? Milk? How about like me, no milk, but butter? (Something my Swedish grandmother taught me)
> .


 well that sounds interesting Kim, I have never heard of this before, I do like trail mix and demerera sugar, no cinnamon ... must try the butter, sometimes I use Gimashio (if I have any made) so butter would be great with that.... mmmm i can almost taste it now!! thanks for the tip.... grandmas have such wonderful ideas don't you think??


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> well that sounds interesting Kim, I have never heard of this before, I do like trail mix and demerera sugar, no cinnamon ... must try the butter, sometimes I use Gimashio (if I have any made) so butter would be great with that.... mmmm i can almost taste it now!! thanks for the tip.... grandmas have such wonderful ideas don't you think??


What is Gimashio? This foodie has never heard of that and is immediately intrigued....


----------



## Sonal

I like my oatmeal with maple syrup (or brown sugar) and a bit of milk. 

But Gimashio... what is this?


----------



## BigDL

Good afternoon everyone, Caman your arm may have a not too invasive procedure to correct the malady. Good to hear you have year long "pass" for your vision Marc. 

Good to hear everyone's day is going well. 
For my oatmeal it's equal measures of rolled oats and oat bran with no fat yogurt.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good afternoon everyone, Caman your arm may have a not too invasive procedure to correct the malady. Good to hear you have year long "pass" for your vision Marc.
> 
> Good to hear everyone's day is going well.
> For my oatmeal it's equal measures of rolled oats and oat bran with no fat yogurt.


Afternoon, Dana. How are you this fine sunny day?

We like our oatmeal the same, just add some raisins and/or blueberries in my oatmeal, SVP. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> What is Gimashio? This foodie has never heard of that and is immediately intrigued....


Well gomashio is a Japanese condiment, made from sesame seeds and sea salt, the seeds (whole, not the white ones) are soaked in water and then dry roasted in skillet with the salt, stir constantly, once the water has evaporated you put it into a (phonetic sp)
sur-a botchi a special bowl with groves, and with the wooden stick you befin to grind it into a powder (sort of a mortar and pestle thing, but for cooking, found at most asian places that sell food and dishes) I just keep it in the fridge and sprinkle away, there is very little salt and the seeds give a wonderful nutty flavour, my favourite is to make millet and add chunks of squash into it, mix together , and add the gomashio with butter, I often have this for breakfast, you can do it with rice also.... great for getting the taste of salt without the amount of salt...


----------



## macdoodle

Just discovered this site, you may like to have a look, I was taught using a sorobotchi, but this is a good alternative.... 

gomasio recipe | seasoning recipes


----------



## friend

Gomashio


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like an interesting addition to a variety of foods.


----------



## Sonal

Sounds yummy, Leslie...


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like an interesting addition to a variety of foods.


It does, doesn't it. 
I'm going to try to make it.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> It does, doesn't it.
> I'm going to try to make it.


+1 Thanks Leslie! This would also be a good way to get that sesame flavor without the complications that seeds can sometimes cause for people.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> the complications that seeds can sometimes cause for people.


How so?


----------



## KC4

My Mom also suffers from diverticulosis and grinding the seeds like this would probably allow her to eat them again. She loves them and right now the only way for her to get the flavor of sesame is to use the oil. 

I'm going to make her some - I have a mexican mortar and pestle (called a molcajete) that will work perfectly.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> My Mom also suffers from diverticulosis and grinding the seeds like this would probably allow her to eat them again. She loves them and right now the only way for her to get the flavor of sesame is to use the oil.
> 
> I'm going to make her some - I have a mexican mortar and pestle (called a molcajete) that will work perfectly.


Perfect!! the thing is to grind it very finely, it will work well in a salt shaker , as you are grinding you will get the warm aroma of the seeds... you won't believe how wonderful is smells.... if you have a mushroom brush, it is a great tool for getting stuff out of the grooves, if not a clean soft baby toothbrush should do the trick, (I used this until I got a mushroom brush... it works fine. )

This is super, you will all be on a low salt condiment and won't even know it, (sea salt by it's nature has a more 'salty' taste, so you don't need much to do your condiment... 

I think this would be good for mom's problem and will not cause the upset that whole nuts/ seeds can do.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Gomashio


This is a great page Caman, it describes it perfectly, I use more seeds to salt, works out just fine...


----------



## friend

Thanks Kim.
Good to know.

Leslie: I have gone over to sea salt, since its also much cheeper. 
Using it making Gomashio sounds really nice and healthier.


----------



## friend

Got an e-mail just now with the new LaCie model.
Looks a bit boring I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

I always wanted a Mac Cube. Caman.


----------



## macdoodle

Just received this from a friend, showing how random acts of kindness worked in her
family's lives, especially her dad's ....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Just received this from a friend, showing how random acts of kindness worked in her
> family's lives, especially her dad's ....


That is really a nice item to read in these cynical times. Amazing, after 33 years vs my wife's 5 years with her current employer, she gets more holiday time and more sick leave than I do at Memorial. I would love to be able to bank and share my sick leave/vacation time with someone in need.


----------



## macdoodle

I do think it would be a wonderful policy for any company to have, most of them to my knowledge, don't allow for accumulated vacation /sick time .... some for only 2 years.... but even so, to be able to give it to another in a time of real need would be a bonus everyone could live with....


----------



## Dr.G.

We get 10 days of sick leave, and now that I passed the 30 year mark here at Memorial, I am allowed 3 weeks of holidays. However, since summer school always seems to end at about the third week of August, and Fall semester starts just after Labor Day, I have never taken the full three weeks. Still, it would be nice to be able to transfer it to someone who really needed some time for a family crisis or medical emergency.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> We get 10 days of sick leave, and now that I passed the 30 year mark here at Memorial, I am allowed 3 weeks of holidays. However, since summer school always seems to end at about the third week of August, and Fall semester starts just after Labor Day, I have never taken the full three weeks. Still, it would be nice to be able to transfer it to someone who really needed some time for a family crisis or medical emergency.


I agree, is there any way you could bring it up, a suggestion sort of at a meeting ....
starting with, ..there is a company that......  (it could work, never know, take a poll... )


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I agree, is there any way you could bring it up, a suggestion sort of at a meeting ....
> starting with, ..there is a company that......  (it could work, never know, take a poll... )


Each contract negotiation it is brought up, and each time it is turned down. Memorial profs basically look at what the NL teachers are getting and figure we will be lucky to get half of what they receive (e.g., they are able to bank up to two years of sick leave, although they cannot transfer it, so many just retire two years early). Still, if I did not teach extra courses, I would have to teach 5 courses in the run of an academic year, and conduct research and do community service (e.g., PD workshops). So, it is a good life to be a university professor. I have no complaints.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Each contract negotiation it is brought up, and each time it is turned down. Memorial profs basically look at what the NL teachers are getting and figure we will be lucky to get half of what they receive (e.g., they are able to bank up to two years of sick leave, although they cannot transfer it, so many just retire two years early). Still, if I did not teach extra courses, I would have to teach 5 courses in the run of an academic year, and conduct research and do community service (e.g., PD workshops). So, it is a good life to be a university professor. I have no complaints.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


:lmao:I hear you... as for me, well I can have all the days I want except for my helping others when I can, those are the only days I can give away I'm afraid, but other than that I have no real complaints ... as long as I'm breathing, I'm happy  and when I quit doing that ... I might be happier ..who knows... :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Forgot , isn't this interesting??


----------



## Dr.G.

Is that in JL's own handwriting?


----------



## SINC

It might be if I could read it. The handwriting is abysmal.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It might be if I could read it. The handwriting is abysmal.


Don, so is mine, but I have an excuse ........... I should have been left-handed, but my grandmother convinced me to switch hands when I was 4 years old. It was not until one of my final courses in literacy learning disabilities during my doctoral progrmam at the Univ. of Georgia that I discovered the type of dysgraphia I had, and what had caused it.

Still, I can't compose or sing like Lennon, so he is two up on me in that count.

How are you this evening, mon ami?


----------



## KC4

Yes, I've seen that before - It's John Lennon's hand written version of the lyrics for "Imagine".


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, I've seen that before - It's John Lennon's hand written version of "Imagine".


Cool. Sadly, imagine if he were still alive. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is missing this here in St.John's for this in Regina. Still, when she calls me I am sure she will say that a dry -30C is better than our damp cold temps here in St. John's. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Regina, Saskatchewan - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, so is mine, but I have an excuse ........... I should have been left-handed, but my grandmother convinced me to switch hands when I was 4 years old. It was not until one of my final courses in literacy learning disabilities during my doctoral progrmam at the Univ. of Georgia that I discovered the type of dysgraphia I had, and what had caused it.
> 
> Still, I can't compose or sing like Lennon, so he is two up on me in that count.
> 
> How are you this evening, mon ami?


I am great thanks Marc.

Just getting ready for a big day tomorrow. A buddy of mine with a small graphics firm wants me to upgrade his equipment tomorrow. So, I will be taking a G5 tower dually into an iMac 3 GHZ with 8 GB RAM and a 500 GB HD. Transferring all the newspaper files and installing new versions of Photoshop Suite, Quark, etc to bring him into the Intel Mac age, making it an all day job I would guess.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all. Hope you all had an awesome day.
I did. got lots done and ready for the next snow event this weekend.


----------



## friend

Fell asleep on the sofa. 
Good night all.
Until tomorrow then so.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sweet dreams.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Evening Don,
I am enjoying your web site, The bicycle seat kills me.


----------



## SINC

Sitting Bull said:


> Evening Don,
> I am enjoying your web site, The bicycle seat kills me.


Hey Guy, nice to see you here again. Glad you like SAP, I do try to keep it entertaining and believe me it is a ton of work to keep it going daily for nearly two years now.

How is the snow removal business going this year?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Snow is good. Finalized my year end yesterday and 2009 was the best year ever for me. I have some good contracts this year again. 
I was able to take the first holiday in 20yrs with the little woman. Went on a cruise over Christmas. How stupid of me to not have made a point of taking time off. I kind of burnt out lately physically emotionally and in my personal life.
So all that to say 
Life is good today, and for that I am thankful.


----------



## SINC

Good to hear that Guy, and how is that darling little granddaughter? Any recent pics to share?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Good evening all. Hope you all had an awesome day.
> I did. got lots done and ready for the next snow event this weekend.


Evening, Guy. So good to see you once again here in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?

"I was able to take the first holiday in 20yrs with the little woman. Went on a cruise over Christmas. How stupid of me to not have made a point of taking time off. I kind of burnt out lately physically emotionally and in my personal life." I know somewhat of this sort of feeling. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Here she is, taken this summer


----------



## SINC

Ah, she is so a sweetie! :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, she is so a sweetie! :love2:


I agree. Sweet and cute. :love2:


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks guy's


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks Guy.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening Marc,
Nice to know others have been there as well.
How have you been keeping?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks as well Don, Marc and others for not giving me any grief about making an appearance and then disappearing for a while. My work does not always allow me to spend time at the computer. As well, I need to do the balancing thing....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Good evening Marc,
> Nice to know others have been there as well.
> How have you been keeping?





Sitting Bull said:


> Thanks as well Don, Marc and others for not giving me any grief about making an appearance and then disappearing for a while. My work does not always allow me to spend time at the computer. As well, I need to do the balancing thing....


No need to apologize, Guy. I am only online as much as I am since I am teaching online all the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. There is a beautiful moon in the night sky tonight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Hi Guy! 
Nice to see you around - I know what it is like to be busy and distracted. We're just pleased that you get a break every once in a while to pop in and touch base with us. 

Your granddaughter looks adorable. Thanks for sharing the pic. 

Also glad to hear that 2009 was the best year yet and here's hoping for an even better 2010 for you!


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting Bull said:


> Here she is, taken this summer


Awwww, bet she is 'grampas girl' and you are her 'guy'  grampas and grammas are so important to little ones...enjoy!


As Erma Bombeck said... If I knew grandchildren were this much fun, I would have had them first....


----------



## macdoodle

Was sent info today about this, I must say I was surprised at this claim to copyright... doesn't seem right... the old 'greedy goblins out to play again....

I am sure you fellas know about this, but I was quite shocked.... 


Copyfutures: NFL Cracks Down on Super Bowl IP


----------



## KC4

Goodnight All. I have had a long day.

Leslie - I like the new thread you've started about Food, Tips and tricks. Looks interesting - I'll try and add a few myself over the next bit. 

I'm also interested in trying the vinegar one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a Saturday buffet so that you may eat when you awaken, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beatiful sunrise is happening right now, with the sky aflame. "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning." We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Quiet this morning. Where is everybody??

Off to take Gizmo to the vets for his first check up (for us) this morning.

How are things today Marc?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Warren, sounds like a good day going for you two.

Just uploaded SAP and now have work to do for tomorrow.

Later fellas . . .


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Goodnight All. I have had a long day.
> 
> Leslie - I like the new thread you've started about Food, Tips and tricks. Looks interesting - I'll try and add a few myself over the next bit.
> 
> I'm also interested in trying the vinegar one.


 Thank you, I think it will be a good place to share our 'cost saving ideas'
I hope you will add to it too, even some good recipes that are 'economical' to prepare.



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall make a Saturday buffet so that you may eat when you awaken, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.


 Marc, that sounds delicious, what would we all do without your early preparations??
Thank you.



MaxPower said:


> Morning all. Quiet this morning. Where is everybody??
> 
> Off to take Gizmo to the vets for his first check up (for us) this morning.
> 
> How are things today Marc?


Well we are drifting in slowly, even the sun hasn't made it up yet though, 
Looks like you are off for an adventure, I hope the vet gives Gizmo a treat so he will look forward to seeing him again....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren, Don and Leslie. How is everyone today?

Good luck at the vet, Warren. If it is a good experience, it will last Giz-man's lifetime, and he won't fret going in to see the vet. Will you be getting his chipped?

Thanks, Leslie, but I am not the only one who gets up early and makes breakfast. Still, the tradition here at the Cafe Chez Marc lives on.


----------



## macdoodle

I was up extra early today, I was fortunate enough to catch the biography of Mark Twain,
with Fredric March . I hadn't seen that one so it was most engaging.... 
Set a good tone for the day.... I am a big fan of his, just one among many! 

While you watch the snow blowing in, Marc, what will you be doing? 
do you teach on Saturdays too?


----------



## SINC

The easy part of my day is done with tomorrow's SAP in the can. I made a big slow cooker pot of stew yesterday so I will put it on low and have it available today as we work on Macs.

My friend brought over his G5 dually tower and his new 27" iMac last night. Today starting at noon, we will set it up and transfer all his files from the G5 to the iMac and set up a couple of external back up drives. This computer is used by his only employee to compose three newspapers per month, so I have only the weekend to accomplish his move from PPC to Intel.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don, Warren and Leslie and Good afternoon Caman. Very cold here today [ for us ] -21, but sunny. 

Nice piece in SAP with Mrs. Hughes, and you are right it's hard to find a comedian today who does not use profane language. Just thinking what the Masters would have been like if they still toured today: Red Buttons, Red Skelton, Bob Hope, Milton Berle, Sid Ceasar, maybe Erine Kovacs would have pushed the limit. I'm thinking that no one is left from the Vaudville era, not sure about Mickey Roonie ..... was he ever in Vaudville or just the child moive route?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I was up extra early today, I was fortunate enough to catch the biography of Mark Twain,
> with Fredric March . I hadn't seen that one so it was most engaging....
> Set a good tone for the day.... I am a big fan of his, just one among many!
> 
> While you watch the snow blowing in, Marc, what will you be doing?
> do you teach on Saturdays too?


That is a classic, Leslie. One of my favorite movies. YouTube - The Adventures of Mark Twain

YouTube - Thoughts From Mark Twain

YouTube - Hal Holbrook in "Mark Twain Tonight!" (1967)


Yes, I grade everyday. This avoids having to read 100+ postings on Monday morning. My left eye can't take that much reading all at once, so I spread out my work over 7 days, mornings, afternoons and evenings. Still, I work from home, so I don't lose time going to and from work. I enjoy it.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How are you today?

I agree what you say about the classic persons of comedy from yesterday, compared to those of today.


----------



## Rps

Tell me Marc, do you use a supplemental monitor or do you just use the lap top screen?


----------



## friend

Good morning Warren, Don, Leslie, Marc, Rp
and all who are up.
I hope ye are all well today.

We had -19 at 5:15 here. Now it's -13 and it will get colder they say.
Aiofe woke me up at 5 with stomach pain.
She did eventually throw up and went back to sleep.
I had promised Anna to Skype at 6:30 so we did it a bit earlier.
I had to get a wee bit shut eye, so I slept a while after 9.
Aiofe is OK now and was out for a little while with Ciarán skating.
..........
Sultán 12 / January 30

_O Son of Man!
Wert thou to speed through the immensity of space
and traverse the expanse of heaven, yet thou
wouldst find no rest save in submission to Our
command and humbleness before Our Face._
Bahá'u'lláh

_He that hath my commandments, and keepeth
them, he it is that loveth me; and he that loveth 
me shall be loved by my Father, and I will love 
him, and will manifest myself to him._
John 14:21


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Tell me Marc, do you use a supplemental monitor or do you just use the lap top screen?


When I am not using my MBP and the 15" monitor, I use my old Dell and a 24" Samsung monitor. When I do a great deal of reading, I blow up the font and use an 800x600 screen size.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Glad to hear that Aiofe is OK. How might you pronounce this name?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> A beatiful sunrise is happening right now, with the sky aflame. "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning." We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


Got Pictures? I love to see them. I have a painting titled _Red Sky Morning_ that does well for me. 
Thanks for breakfast and coffee Marc- fabulous as usual. 

I have a 30" Cinema Display that I bought to avoid eye strain. When I write or work for long periods of time I increase the font size to 20 pts. and it really does help. It was expensive but worth every penny. 



SINC said:


> The easy part of my day is done with tomorrow's SAP in the can. I made a big slow cooker pot of stew yesterday so I will put it on low and have it available today as we work on Macs.
> 
> My friend brought over his G5 dually tower and his new 27" iMac last night. Today starting at noon, we will set it up and transfer all his files from the G5 to the iMac and set up a couple of external back up drives. This computer is used by his only employee to compose three newspapers per month, so I have only the weekend to accomplish his move from PPC to Intel.


Wow! That's quite the project you have lined up - Good luck! I hope it goes smoothly. (Something always snags up - but here's hoping it's minor) 

Hi Caman - Glad to hear Aiofe is better. How is your hand doing?


----------



## Rps

Morning Kim, how are you today? I was thinking of Don's setup with his friends computer, wouldn't it be nice if you could just pull the drive out and just pop it in, remember the old Vic 20 days with the rom cartridges .... to bad we couldn't incorporate ram cartridges as our disk drives .... just slide the slot open and pop them in, no problem, not cables, no hours of file transfers ..... just pop and go. That I could live with......


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. Glad to hear that Aiofe is OK. How might you pronounce this name?


 Hi Marc. Yes, it's no sad when the kids get ill. 
Her name is pronounce iifa dropping from i to fa (i as in ill and fa as in do re me fa)



KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> I have a 30" Cinema Display that I bought to avoid eye strain. When I write or work for long periods of time I increase the font size to 20 pts. and it really does help. It was expensive but worth every penny.
> 
> Hi Caman - Glad to hear Aiofe is better. How is your hand doing?


Hi Kim.
30" Cool. 
The hand is same all, same all. As long as it's not getting worse it's OK.
I will have surgery to the elbow anyway, so they can fix it then if
it's not gone by then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Thanks for the phonetics lesson, Caman. I would never have come up with that pronunciation.


----------



## friend

People can be so cruel and unjust. 
Why are they afraid of a sweet girl like Haleh?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

Marc, did you hear anything about this?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, sadly, of all the countries in the world, I think that Iran has treated members of the Baha'i faith the worst.

Yes, that is major news here in NL. 

"Defence Minister Peter MacKay said Friday that he doesn't know what people in southern Newfoundland saw recently but he promised the federal government does have plans to help them.

"We will provide money to build a landing strip for UFOs at Harbour Mille," said MacKay, speaking in St. John's to announce federal funding for road construction in the province."



Read more: CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - MacKay promises landing strip for UFOs


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> That is a classic, Leslie. One of my favorite movies. YouTube - The Adventures of Mark Twain
> 
> YouTube - Thoughts From Mark Twain
> 
> YouTube - Hal Holbrook in "Mark Twain Tonight!" (1967)
> 
> 
> Yes, I grade everyday. This avoids having to read 100+ postings on Monday morning. My left eye can't take that much reading all at once, so I spread out my work over 7 days, mornings, afternoons and evenings. Still, I work from home, so I don't lose time going to and from work. I enjoy it.
> 
> How are you today?


I am fine thank you, and you? I hope all is well with your grading.... 



friend said:


> People can be so cruel and unjust.
> Why are they afraid of a sweet girl like Haleh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


This was most painful to watch Caman, I feel so helpless in a situation like this, is there anyway they can be made free?? letters, calls? 
I am just furious that someone is judged for their beliefs, but it seems to be a recurring theme when tyrants and control freaks get loose ... and so many are not in government positions, they are on the streets, among us.... tptptptp


----------



## Sitting Bull

My heart dropped, I do not know what else to say.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, sadly, of all the countries in the world, I think that Iran has treated members of the Baha'i faith the worst.





Sitting Bull said:


> My heart dropped, I do not know what else to say.





macdoodle said:


> This was most painful to watch Caman, I feel so helpless in a situation like this, is there anyway they can be made free?? letters, calls?
> I am just furious that someone is judged for their beliefs, but it seems to be a recurring theme when tyrants and control freaks get loose ... and so many are not in government positions, they are on the streets, among us.... tptptptp


I know, it made me cry. :-(
I will ask the LSA in Bellevue if there is something that we can do, 
actions to be taken, as you said letters, call.....
Oppression really disgust me too.


----------



## Cameo

G'day all!

Cold here today, has been for the past couple, but they are promising it will warm up to plus temps again by next week.

I was sitting here at my computer a little while ago when I glimpsed what I thought was a large dog running down the road. After peering out the window I saw it was actually a doe with winter coat. She changed direction just past my house and headed for the hwy. I watched her and she waited, I believe she crossed fine. Hopefully.

I had a job interview on Thursday and found a couple more to send off that I think I have a chance with.

My son called me at 2:30 am the other morning. An officer had pulled him over after running my plate for whatever reason and then stated that my son's license is invalid. He was ticketed for $300.00 - all of which is hogwash as my son's license IS valid. Due to the drivetest strike he was unable to write his test to renew. I had contacted the MTO last Nov and have an email from the Field Administration Supervisor stating that licenses that expire after Aug 24/09 are automatically extended until July 2010. This letter is in the car and was shown to the officer who stated it was garbage and he still had to pay for his license.....uh, he can't pay to renew his license, he has to do a road test to renew......so here are my sons, including Adam, stuck in town at 2:30 in the morning. He at least didn't impound my car. I had to call my parents to pick them up........

I called the MTO next morning and they state YES, my son's license is valid, they are having these issues all the time, I need to settle it with the police......so I spoke to a constable who said that this isn't in their system and they can only go by that. So, I emailed the letter to her and she is having it set up for their next briefing to be read out to the officers. My son still has to have the court throw the ticket out.........stupid lack of communication between police and MTO.

I can't watch the video on dial up so will have to wait.

Hoping everyone is doing well. I have a presentation to put together on Microsoft Word for our MAC club meeting at the end of February so I had best get started on that and I have a project to finish amongst others.

Wish me luck with the job thingy - that needs to get going quickly now.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren, Don and Leslie. How is everyone today?
> 
> Good luck at the vet, Warren. If it is a good experience, it will last Giz-man's lifetime, and he won't fret going in to see the vet. Will you be getting his chipped?
> 
> Thanks, Leslie, but I am not the only one who gets up early and makes breakfast. Still, the tradition here at the Cafe Chez Marc lives on.


He was already chipped so we have to register him so we can have all of his medical information and our information available in case he gets lost.

The vet we have in town is very good. The facility is up to date and very clean and the vet made Gizmo feel very comfortable - bribed him with some treats

He just does not like the car. He has a nervous stomach I think and this time a short two minute trip he pooped in his carrier, so I had to bring him in poop and all. But they were really good about it. The assistant cleaned out his carrier for me and the vet washed off his paws.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> I know, it made me cry. :-(
> I will ask the LSA in Bellevue if there is something that we can do,
> actions to be taken, as you said letters, call.....
> Oppression really disgust me too.


Yes, that is utterly heartbreaking. Please let us know if you learn of anything that one can do to help.


----------



## KC4

Hi Jeanne,

Too bad about your son's license snag. What a lot of trouble to go through when the problem is not caused by you or yours. 


Good luck with the Job interview and ongoing projects!


----------



## friend

Hi Jeanne.
What a story. How can such a glitch happen?
Amazingly bad communication. What do we pay them for? Drinking coffee?

Good luck with the job.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wish me luck with the job thingy - that needs to get going quickly now." Jeanne, good luck with the interview. What a mess with that police and MTO incident. You don't need this sort of stress in your life just now. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> My heart dropped, I do not know what else to say.


Evening, Guy. Yes, this is how I felt as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

"He just does not like the car. He has a nervous stomach I think ...." Has anyone thought of holding them in their arms in the back seat? It is not as safe as a carrier, but it might ease his nerves a bit when driving in the car.


----------



## MaxPower

It's a thought. I was going solo at the time. My wife could hold him, but for a simple two min drive down the road, it would be a whole family outing. I could do the distraction thing with him on my lap.

I think what the problem was is he peed on the carpet just prior to going to the vet. I scolded him and put him outside and immediately after, put him in the carrier and took him to the vet. Could have been his fright from the sequence of events.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Could have been his fright from the sequence of events." Possibly, but a dog's crate is their "safe home" and where they will not get hit or scolded. We sometimes feed our dogs in their crates so that they feel even more comfortable there and dogs will not pee or poop in their crates if they eat there as well.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "Could have been his fright from the sequence of events." Possibly, but a dog's crate is their "safe home" and where they will not get hit or scolded. We sometimes feed our dogs in their crates so that they feel even more comfortable there and dogs will not pee or poop in their crates if they eat there as well.


But he has only been in his carrier the once when we brought him home. It's just like a big soft duffel bag. His proper crate is not a portable solution.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> It's a thought. I was going solo at the time. My wife could hold him, but for a simple two min drive down the road, it would be a whole family outing. I could do the distraction thing with him on my lap.
> 
> I think what the problem was is he peed on the carpet just prior to going to the vet. I scolded him and put him outside and immediately after, put him in the carrier and took him to the vet. Could have been his fright from the sequence of events.


Could have been a factor, the funny thing about animals, they seem to 'sense' the difference between a ride to the country and a ride to the vet, I took my puppies in the car, no kennel, just a few miles down the road, there was a huge field off the h'way, and let them out, (on command only and *never* out the drivers side)

After a couple of days of this, (it was good for me too) they played ball, come / fetch etc back in the car with a 'let's go' and home for dinner, they lost the fear of the car, and at some time had to go to the vets, on the way home we stopped at the field.... and it was fun... now they can;t wait to go into the car.... they don't care where they are going.... 

So maybe getting Gizmo to see the car as a way to a good free run might help him settle. (just a few thoughts)


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> But he has only been in his carrier the once when we brought him home. It's just like a big soft duffel bag. His proper crate is not a portable solution.


Where does he sleep?


----------



## Cameo

Failte gets car sick - I did notice it was worse when he travelled in the crate. Once he was big enough to see out the window it was much better.

I was thinking about pronunciation while reading Caman's post - Failte is gaelic for Welcome and pronounced "fall" "sha". I find it interesting how different languages spell and pronounce.

Marc - this stress I can handle - it is just a pain in the petudy. Out of the whole thing something good did come to light. I found out my license is suspended due to my inability to pay a ticket due to finances......I wasn't the one pulled over, so it could have been much worse. If I had been driving we would have truely owed the $300.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Failte gets car sick - I did notice it was worse when he travelled in the crate. Once he was big enough to see out the window it was much better.
> 
> I was thinking about pronunciation while reading Caman's post - Failte is gaelic for Welcome and pronounced "fall" "sha". I find it interesting how different languages spell and pronounce.
> 
> Marc - this stress I can handle - it is just a pain in the petudy. Out of the whole thing something good did come to light. I found out my license is suspended due to my inability to pay a ticket due to finances......I wasn't the one pulled over, so it could have been much worse. If I had been driving we would have truely owed the $300.


Jeanne, I would not have pronounced Failte's name correctly either. 

You are due to have some good Karma come your way, with the job interviews, family stress, etc. Bonne chance, mon cher amie.


----------



## friend

Oíche mhaith agus codladh sámh. 
(Good night and sleep well)


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here as well. Paix, mes amis. First one up in the morning may make Sunday Brunch for us all. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Where does he sleep?


SInce we did not have a crate until yesterday, he slept on our bed since he was adjusting and would roam the house all night. I've had him in the crate now for about an hour while I am working and I haven't heard a peep out of him.



macdoodle said:


> Could have been a factor, the funny thing about animals, they seem to 'sense' the difference between a ride to the country and a ride to the vet, I took my puppies in the car, no kennel, just a few miles down the road, there was a huge field off the h'way, and let them out, (on command only and *never* out the drivers side)
> 
> After a couple of days of this, (it was good for me too) they played ball, come / fetch etc back in the car with a 'let's go' and home for dinner, they lost the fear of the car, and at some time had to go to the vets, on the way home we stopped at the field.... and it was fun... now they can;t wait to go into the car.... they don't care where they are going....
> 
> So maybe getting Gizmo to see the car as a way to a good free run might help him settle. (just a few thoughts)


Will have to try that.



Cameo said:


> Failte gets car sick - I did notice it was worse when he travelled in the crate. Once he was big enough to see out the window it was much better.


Gizmo is a Shih Tzu. Even if he tried, he wouldn't be able to see out of the window.  I think I just have to go on more rides with him.


----------



## MaxPower

Here's one for your morning chuckle.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macdoodle

How do you pronounce Cead Mile Failte? "kaid meel-aa fall-cha" 

On the bridge entering Cape Breton this is the welcome, it means a hundred thousand welcomes. 
I had never heard it pronounced and according to this I was way off base ...:lmao:

I had a Westie once, and called her bein breaugh.. it is gaelic for Beautiful mountain, we just called her Bree - ahh ... it was also the mountain Alexander Graham Bell had his summer home , and you can see it from his museum in Baddeck, Cape Breton. NS

All people remember him for is the telephone, but one of his claims to fame among many, he taught Helen Keller to speak, no mean feat....


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> SInce we did not have a crate until yesterday, he slept on our bed since he was adjusting and would roam the house all night. I've had him in the crate now for about an hour while I am working and I haven't heard a peep out of him.
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to try that.
> 
> 
> 
> Gizmo is a Shih Tzu. Even if he tried, he wouldn't be able to see out of the window.  I think I just have to go on more rides with him.


I think that will do the trick, a 5 month old pup (20 weeks old) who has never been in a car is like a prairie man going on a boat, bound to be a bit queasy at first, so short rides would be good at first, also they are nervous when first in a moving vehicle , and the anxiousness would cause the upset no doubt.... I am sure he will get better with time, and be just a delight to have with you, (probably won't let you out alone after a bit!) :love2:


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Here's one for your morning chuckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


It isn't morning, just close.to tomorrow... :clap::clap::lmao:
Now I'll be up all night laughing.....


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

Still cold, -11, and snow of course.
Aiofe better, but no change to my hand.
..........
It is indeed a good and praiseworthy thing to 
progress materially, but in so doing, let us not 
neglect the more important spiritual progress, and 
close our eyes to the Divine light shining in our midst
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán. I've been up for two hours and have all my work finished for the day. Now I can surf a bit and then it will be back to bed for a couple more hours for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. I shall make Sunday brunch for us all, and then put on some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy, my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cold here this morning, and we had about 4 inches of dry overnight snow. -5C but with a windchill of -13C makes it find for the doxies to run about in this sort of snow.

Warren, I think that the crate will do the trick for Gizmo. Good luck.


----------



## friend

Morning Don and Marc.
Thanks, I'll have a big mug of black, strong java.
Hope ye are well today, 
No rest here.
Taking Aiofe to her friends birthday party and the
home to tidy up, since we are having company later tonight.
Surf the big web-ways.


----------



## SINC

I see Marc is up too now, so all is normal in The Shang for this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, once again, Caman and Don. How are you both this fine cold morning?

Seems interesting that we are 8 times zones apart (at least Don and Caman are this far, I am in the middle), and yet here we are, chatting online. Still amazes me.


----------



## SINC

What is even more amazing is that all three of us are awake at the same time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What is even more amazing is that all three of us are awake at the same time.


Don, it would be surprising if Caman were not up right now. Me, the doxies get up early these days ........... they are now snoozing. You, however, are the wonder of Nature, being up this early. You are an inspiration to us all. 

Seriously, why does SAP need to be uploaded so early for the next day?

I find that I am not really missing the sports as I thought I might.


----------



## SINC

Well, Marc, the one thing I have learned about SAP is that my local readers are early risers and want their fix before they head off to work. From watching the records, there are four periods each day that see the heaviest traffic, first thing in the morning, over the lunch hour, right after work and just before bedtime.

I don't upload it early for the "next day" though. When I get up each morning, that day's issue is 90% done and has been since the morning before. I simply fine tune it a bit, change the date and then upload it.

But I do the bulk of the work for the following day immediately following the upload. For instance I finished today's SAP yesterday morning by 7:00 a.m. It only took me 10 minutes this morning to change the dates to today's date and then upload it. I then worked for an hour and a half or so and composed tomorrow's edition.

Since the program records dates and times by the computer's inner calendar and clock, I have to change the dates again tomorrow morning to make them read correctly for the day they are published (tomorrow).

Not sure if that makes it easier to understand or not, but there you go.

So as of now, tomorrow's issue is done, but dated today. I will change the dates and upload it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning Marc and Don.
It is a great day out. A little fresh snow overnight. I can't stay long as I have all my winter cloths on and it is getting pretty hot .
So have an awesome day and we shall see you late tonight.

Guy.


----------



## SINC

Have a good day Guy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Guy. Good luck on your runs today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting schedule, Don. Are you going to have a special Groundhog Day feature?


----------



## SINC

Yes indeedy Marc, I have it all lined up in a folder on my desktop!


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Don, Marc, Caman and Guy.

Breakfast and coffee was great this morning and thanks for the insight to SAP Don. I'm off to check it out now.


----------



## MaxPower

I do have an official complaint of SAP today Don. It is in regards to the Sony Viao ad.

We really didn't need to see those really nasty looking boobies on the tribal woman.XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes indeedy Marc, I have it all lined up in a folder on my desktop!


Cute. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. How is Giz-man this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I do have an official complaint of SAP today Don. It is in regards to the Sony Viao ad.
> 
> We really didn't need to see those really nasty looking boobies on the tribal woman.XX)


I liked the Statue of Liberty pic made up of US doughboys.

""Oh Dear God!" 'Ethel exclaims. "He's peeing in the fridge again!" " :lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Cold here today, but not as cold as yesterday. Don I, too, liked the story of the light .


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I do have an official complaint of SAP today Don. It is in regards to the Sony Viao ad.
> 
> We really didn't need to see those really nasty looking boobies on the tribal woman.XX)


Warren when we were kids, we used to look forward doctor's visits for just such tribal pictures in National Geographic magazines in the waiting rooms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Good Marc, can't complain ..... not allowed to. And you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good Marc, can't complain ..... not allowed to. And you?


Doing well, Rp, although I think that I have a cold coming on. So, today is an inside day for me.

Is your daughter still on-track to graduate with her masters degree in April? We should throw her a party ........... or at least you should.


----------



## Rps

Yep, but it's for her B'AED, we are awaiting acceptance into the Masters Programme. And, yes, we'll probably throw a party for both. She has an honours in B. Psych Hon, have a B'AED, and working towards a MLS, hopefully we won't have to have a " 6 degrees before separation"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yep, but it's for her B'AED, we are awaiting acceptance into the Masters Programme. And, yes, we'll probably throw a party for both. She has an honours in B. Psych Hon, have a B'AED, and working towards a MLS, hopefully we won't have to have a " 6 degrees before separation"


Oops. Six degrees? I am impressed. Is she going through on loans, or are you footing the bills?

After 10 1/2 years of university education, "all" I have is a B.S, B.Ed., M.Ed. and Ph.D. Of course, I was able to pay off my total student loan of $5600 in 7 years.


----------



## Rps

There is a famous book called " 6 Degrees of Separation", I was hoping that we didn't need to have 6 degrees before she moves out!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> There is a famous book called " 6 Degrees of Separation", I was hoping that we didn't need to have 6 degrees before she moves out!


I know the book, Rp. I thought that her goal was to attain 6 university degrees .............. before she left home. 

I actually had a former student who obtained 4 undergrad degrees here at Memorial, before deciding upon a masters degree in computer science. He is now working at RIM. As well, my neighbor's son turned down a job at Apple and is back here working on his masters, designing computer simulations for ships. He created an iPhone app that impressed Steve Jobs, but did not want to move to California.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I know the book, Rp. I thought that her goal was to attain 6 university degrees .............. before she left home.
> 
> I actually had a former student who obtained 4 undergrad degrees here at Memorial, before deciding upon a masters degree in computer science. He is now working at RIM. As well, my neighbor's son turned down a job at Apple and is back here working on his masters, designing computer simulations for ships. He created an iPhone app that impressed Steve Jobs, but did not want to move to California.


Morning all, interesting information today... Marc, I am sitting here wondering why your young neighbour would not take the opportunity to work for Apple, he could always quit if it wasn't to his liking, but maybe the Newfoundland winters won out over the California smog.... :lmao: It has been my experience that Atlantic Canadians hate to wander far from home, and when they do, the longing to return is a reoccurring heart ache.... 
I have found on my travels it is not as prevalent in those from other provinces, Maritime energy has always had a warm fuzzy feeling that makes you feel at home, no matter where you are from....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning all, interesting information today... Marc, I am sitting here wondering why your young neighbour would not take the opportunity to work for Apple, he could always quit if it wasn't to his liking, but maybe the Newfoundland winters won out over the California smog.... :lmao: It has been my experience that Atlantic Canadians hate to wander far from home, and when they do, the longing to return is a reoccurring heart ache....
> I have found on my travels it is not as prevalent in those from other provinces, Maritime energy has always had a warm fuzzy feeling that makes you feel at home, no matter where you are from....


Afternoon, Leslie. I think that at the time, his mother was not well, and he did not want to be all the way out there in CA. The pay sounded great, but he said that there is an overt and covert stress at Apple. Steve Jobs will suddenly change his mind about some sort of hardware, or that he suddenly wants some sort of software or application ASAP. He is brilliant, but likes to deliberate, and he felt that he did not want to make the move. As a top grad from Waterloo, he will still be in demand. 

So, how are you today?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. I think that at the time, his mother was not well, and he did not want to be all the way out there in CA. The pay sounded great, but he said that there is an overt and covert stress at Apple. Steve Jobs will suddenly change his mind about some sort of hardware, or that he suddenly wants some sort of software or application ASAP. He is brilliant, but likes to deliberate, and he felt that he did not want to make the move. As a top grad from Waterloo, he will still be in demand.
> 
> So, how are you today?


Sounds more than reasonable, and who knows, with his talent, he will never want for work, he might start his own apple apps programs...  good for him! I wish him well...

As for me the sun is out and bright, I have almost finished a design, and will try and get it stitched out this afternoon.... so all is well in my world, so far....:love2:

Et tu Marc??


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are OK here, Leslie, although I am fighting off the start of a cold. Maybe a nap this afternoon will help? We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Things are OK here, Leslie, although I am fighting off the start of a cold. Maybe a nap this afternoon will help? We shall see.


 Hot soup, 1 aspirin, some Brahms, a nap,, ..... = All better!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hot soup, 1 aspirin, some Brahms, a nap,, ..... = All better!!


A fine idea, Leslie. Might go do that now. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A fine idea, Leslie. Might go do that now. Merci, mon amie.


Good morning Leslie:

Marc, what always worked for me was a shot of brandy and a warm bed.....


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Thanks for Breakfast Marc. Hope the cold never fully overtakes you and that you can shake whatever's creeping up on you quickly. 

Haven't had time to check out SAP yet today - Sounds like there is some fun stuff - Off I go....

Leslie - what are you stitching today? Sounds very creative.


----------



## friend

I got a phone call on my mobile and the woman asked who was answering.
I said who are you looking for?
-Camán, is that you?
-I am.
-Are you at Pilvingegatan 42?
-Well you have to identify yourself before I give any information.
-I'm calling from the Stockholm Police.
There have been several call from children at your address 
asking for assistance from us.

It showed to be Aiofe and Liam that had taken my job phone and called 911 (112 here).
I got a telling off from that police woman, but non of us notice that they had called.
Damn kids, they are going to bed early tonight I tell ye.
Almost brought the Police on us.


----------



## SINC

:lmao: Kids being kids is all, they've likely learned a lesson.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> Thanks for Breakfast Marc. Hope the cold never fully overtakes you and that you can shake whatever's creeping up on you quickly.
> 
> Haven't had time to check out SAP yet today - Sounds like there is some fun stuff - Off I go....
> 
> Leslie - what are you stitching today? Sounds very creative.


Making a 'shopping' tote, but digitizing my own designs ... I have orders for these, but each want their own 'thing' , some I have already, but some want monograms, or their horse, so it calls for (sometimes) many hours of prep work before I can even 'stitch' XX)
But it is fun and I love it.... it is the cause of my often red eye tired look, not fashionable for sure.... :lmao I think the neighbours think I take drugs some days )


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> :lmao: Kids being kids is all, they've likely learned a lesson.


Lucky for them that the auld ways are gone and not used anymore.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, the days of off to the woodshed for a tanning with a twig.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Back from my nap. 

Caman, I don't believe in spanking, but are you saying that you children made phoney 911 calls to the police? I would not hit them, but going to bed early would not be in store for my son if he did that sort of thing. Gone would be their cellphone.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Back from my nap.
> 
> Caman, I don't believe in spanking, but are you saying that you children made phoney 911 calls to the police? I would not hit them, but going to bed early would not be in store for my son if he did that sort of thing. Gone would be their cellphone.


No as a bahái that's a no-no as well.
Their punishment: early to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> No as a bahái that's a no-no as well.
> Their punishment: early to bed.


Taking their cellphone is "a bahái no no", or hitting them? I agree with not hitting them, but to lose their cellphone for a period of time seems reasonable, at least to me.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Taking their cellphone is "a bahái no no", or hitting them? I agree with not hitting them, but to lose their cellphone for a period of time seems reasonable, at least to me.


Hitting them I don't of course, since i don't believe in physical punishment, 
and as a bahái I not allowed anyway.
The smilie was an example of auld ways of dealing with the matter.

They used my work line calling 911. Aiofe is soon 7 and Liam is almost 5,
so they don't have any cell phones. 
It was the Police that called me on my cell phone.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hitting them I don't of course, since i don't believe in physical punishment,
> and as a bahái I not allowed anyway.
> The smilie was an example of auld ways of dealing with the matter.
> 
> They used my work line calling 911. Aiofe is soon 7 and Liam is almost 5,
> so they don't have any cell phones.
> It was the Police that called me on my cell phone.


I see. Good thing that you are not Jewish ............. you would have to sacrifice one of them .................. or sacrifice a ram. XX)


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I see. Good thing that you are not Jewish ............. you would have to sacrifice one of them .................. or sacrifice a ram. XX)


They say that being a parent is about sacrifice.... I guess they never specified whose. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I see. Good thing that you are not Jewish ............. you would have to sacrifice one of them .................. or sacrifice a ram. XX)


:lmao::clap:
It would have been one of them if so, I only have 2 GB RAM in my MBP
and I need them all. 


Sonal said:


> They say that being a parent is about sacrifice.... I guess they never specified whose. :lmao:


I'm sacrificing hugh amonts of braincells every day and probably
shaving of a few years of my life expectancy as well. 
Lucky that there is 11 of them to take care of their brain dead da
when I reach the grand old age of 55. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> :lmao::clap:
> It would have been one of them if so, I only have 2 GB RAM in my MBP
> and I need them all.
> 
> I'm sacrificing hugh amonts of braincells every day and probably
> shaving of a few years of my life expectancy as well.
> Lucky that there is 11 of them to take care of their brain dead da
> when I reach the grand old age of 55. :lmao:


:lmao::lmao::lmao: I haven't had such a good laugh in a long time.....

you should all be renamed the 'Wordsmith Stooges of the Shang!! 
This conversation cracked me up!! 

Thanks y'all for that..... :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> They say that being a parent is about sacrifice.... I guess they never specified whose. :lmao:


Good one, Sonal. :lmao::clap: 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao: I haven't had such a good laugh in a long time.....
> 
> you should all be renamed the 'Wordsmith Stooges of the Shang!!
> This conversation cracked me up!!
> 
> Thanks y'all for that..... :clap::clap:


I trust that you are calling me, Rp and Caman these "Stooges", and leaving out Sonal to maintain her "Wordsmith of The Shang" title without being tarnished by the likes of Moe, Larry and Curley (aka Marc, Rp and Caman) ???


----------



## SINC

One thing about Shang conversation Leslie, you don't need a dictionary to understand it!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One thing about Shang conversation Leslie, you don't need a dictionary to understand it!


Unless I start to use Yiddish or Caman starts to use Irish Gaelic. 

"Ein dachshune est ein makhaiya", or "A dachshund is a blessing" .... unless it is "ein mieskeit" ( such an ugly thing ). 

"A chuisle mo chroí", or "Pulse of my heart". Someone from Ireland taught me to say this to my wife. :love2:

"Mo chuisle" literally means "My pulse", but can mean "My love" or "My darling". Or so I was told.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Unless I start to use Yiddish or Caman starts to use Irish Gaelic.
> 
> "Ein dachshune est ein makhaiya", or "A dachshund is a blessing" .... unless it is "ein mieskeit" ( such an ugly thing ).
> 
> "A chuisle mo chroí", or "Pulse of my heart". Someone from Ireland taught me to say this to my wife. :love2:
> 
> "Mo chuisle" literally means "My pulse", but can mean "My love" or "My darling". Or so I was told.


Well, you never used to need a dictionary.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Well, you never used to need a dictionary.






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




 :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, you never used to need a dictionary.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:


YouTube - Telecasts 1 - Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan

I guess the answers to our dictionary-related questions are "blowin' in the wind". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I trust that you are calling me, Rp and Caman these "Stooges", and leaving out Sonal to maintain her "Wordsmith of The Shang" title without being tarnished by the likes of Moe, Larry and Curley (aka Marc, Rp and Caman) ???


I included all who wish to contribute to the 'land of Pun- Silly' even for a few moments....

no dictionary need in this land, just a funny bone.... :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Life is good, Marc. Had my writers' group meeting again this morning.... we've decided to meet every 2 weeks instead of every month, which makes it better for keep us all motivated to write more.

Plus it satisfies my need to go out for brunch. :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Plus it satisfies my need to go out for brunch. :lmao:


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
Yep, I can relate!


----------



## Sonal

Kim, the place where we meet serves a delicious brunch.... once there was this special that was a goat cheese and ricotta phyllo tart with cranberry. So rich, but so good. The only thing I didn't like about it is that it's not a regular part of the menu.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I included all who wish to contribute to the 'land of Pun- Silly' even for a few moments....
> 
> no dictionary need in this land, just a funny bone.... :lmao:





Sonal said:


> Life is good, Marc. Had my writers' group meeting again this morning.... we've decided to meet every 2 weeks instead of every month, which makes it better for keep us all motivated to write more.
> 
> Plus it satisfies my need to go out for brunch. :lmao:


Bring them over to the Cafe Chez Marc, Sonal. Writers and painters eat free.

Careful with the "funny bone", Leslie. Doxies are notorious bone chewers.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Bring them over to the Cafe Chez Marc, Sonal. Writers and painters eat free.


If I both write and paint, do I get paid to eat here? :lmao:


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

Off to Sandman country me goes. 
Have a good rest of the day.
Until tomorrow so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> If I both write and paint, do I get paid to eat here? :lmao:


Sure. We are slowly becoming a cultural magnet here at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sure. We are slowly becoming a cultural magnet here at The Cafe Chez Marc.


Well the food is good, but more importantly, the atmosphere is conducive to the creative process.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well the food is good, but more importantly, the atmosphere is conducive to the creative process.


We aim to please here at The Cafe Chez Marc, where kids eat free on Sunday night. Here is a little boy finishing up his dessert.


----------



## Rps

Marc this one's for you:

It seems that a wealthy old lady decided to go on a photo safari of Africa. She took her faithful dachshund along for company. One day the doxie starts chasing butterflies and before long discovers that it is lost. Wandering around he notices a leopard rapidly heading in his direction. "Now I'm in deep do do" he thinks and notices a pile of bones near by. He runs to the bones, turning his back on the leopard, and just as the leopard is close enough to pounce the dog say" Boy was that one delicious leopard, I wonder if there are any more around".

The leopard is shocked and high tails it out of there. Up in a tree watching all this is a monkey. Thinking about his future he decides to run after the leopard and tell him the truth in exchange for his long term survival.

Furious the leopard , with the monkey on his back runs back to the dachshund, and soon the dog see this. Wondering what to do next, the dog runs over to the bones, again, and just as the leopard gets close enough to pounce says: " Where's that damn monkey, I sent him off half an hour ago to bring me another leopard!"


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A fine idea, Leslie. Might go do that now. Merci, mon amie.


Geez Marc, I was in the emergency room today ... man was it busy, I saw the smallest person I have ever seen come in with a terrible cough, the poor guy sat there for about 2 hours. Finally in exasperation he went to complain but the on-duty told him to calm down and just be a little patient.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Geez Marc, I was in the emergency room today ... man was it busy, I saw the smallest person I have ever seen come in with a terrible cough, the poor guy sat there for about 2 hours. Finally in exasperation he went to complain but the on-duty told him to calm down and just be a little patient.


I have heard that leopard joke before, Rp, but I still got a chuckle. Have not heard this one, but it caught me by surprise. I thought that you were really sick ................ and then your punch line hit me. 

Glad you are well, however, mon ami. When you lose your sense of humor, we shall know that your end is in sight. :-(

We shall bury you in front of the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club, with a whoopie cushion instead of a tombstone. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> If I both write and paint, do I get paid to eat here? :lmao:


+1 Woot! 

Funny quips Rp! :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. Care for some tea or coffee? 

My wife's flight is getting in from Regina at 12:20AM, so I have to stay awake to pick her up.


----------



## KC4

Yes please and thanks Marc - I'd prefer the decaf, but since you are staying up late, may I suggest the full-caf for you?


----------



## Rps

As I'm readying some class notes and stories I'll leave you with this one if I may:

A man asked his wife what she'd like for her birthday
"I'd love to be six again" she replied

So, when the big day came, he arose early, got up and made her a nice bid bowl of Lucky Charms, then took her off to the local theme park. What a day, ride after ride: The Death Slide, Wall of Fear, on and on it went, nearly six hours later as they staggered out of the park her head was reeling and her stomach queasing.

Then off to dinner at McDonalds ... Happy Meal and all. Then off to the movies to see the latest Star Wars epic ... included was a hot dog, pop corn, large chocolate shake and M&Ms, her favourite candy.

After this fabulous adventure they finally crawled home, he and her collapsed exhausted on the bed.

Leaning over she gently kissed her and said Happy Birthday darling .... what was it like to be six again?"

Her eyes teared as she slowly opened them and she exclaimed " Idiot! I meant my dress size!!!!"

The moral of the story: Even when a man is listening, he is gonna get it wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Kim. I have actually tried to milk a cow once ............ unsuccessfully, I might add.

"The moral of the story: Even when a man is listening, he is gonna get it wrong. " Really good one, Rp. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to head out to the airport to pick up my wife. So, I shall call it a night here in The Shang, and will you all sweet dreams. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck with your job interview. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Guess it is time for me to head out to the airport to pick up my wife. So, I shall call it a night here in The Shang, and will you all sweet dreams. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight Marc, have a good 'rest of the evening' I bet you both just tumble into bed and chat until one of you falls asleep


----------



## Sonal

Good night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a hot breakfast for everyone so you may get a good start to today. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all that are awake.
Hope you are well today.

Only -1 today, but they say cold weather is approaching.
.............
Sultán 14/February 1

_O Son of Being!
Walk in My statues for love of Me and deny thyself 
that which thou desirest if thou seekest My pleasure._
Bahá'u'lláh

_He that keepeth the commandment keepeth his own
soul; but he that despiseth his ways shall die_.
Proverb 19:16


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc & Caman.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Busy. SAP's up. I'm not done. Coffee! Later . . .


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc, Caman, Sonal and Don (hope I didn't miss anyone).

As usual thanks for coffee and breakfast.

My son turned 6 today. It seems like yesterday I announced his birth here. He has been after me to watch Star Wars for a long time and I kept telling him "When you're 6". Well today he's 6 and guess what? As part of his celebration, we are watching Star Wars IV A New Hope. A good day to do it too. He has a PD Day today.

I may be popping in and out today to make sure everyone stays out of trouble.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Hope everyone will have a good day. Watched the Grammy Awards last night .... very boring. I've never seen so many ads, and I have a PVR, it was like looking at an NFL game.... 4 hours of programme but 12 minutes of action


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> Good morning Marc and all that are awake.
> Hope you are well today.
> 
> Only -1 today, but they say cold weather is approaching.
> .............
> Sultán 14/February 1
> 
> _O Son of Being!
> Walk in My statues for love of Me and deny thyself
> that which thou desirest if thou seekest My plesure._
> Bahá'u'lláh
> 
> _He that keepeth the commandment keepeth his own
> soul; but he that despiseth his ways shall die_.
> Proverb 19:16


Say Caman, is that a "pom" tree in this picture?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Sonal, Sinc, Warren and Rp. 

Warren, tell your son kusos from all of us here in The Shang. Star Wars for him ............... and you.  How about a birthday doxie for Gizmo to play with while you watch the movie?


----------



## Rps

Marc, I came across this and wondered if this was a part of your "Doxie" obedience training programme.

I will not play tug-of-war with Dad's underwear when he's on the toliet.

The garbage collector is NOT stealing our stuff.

I do not need to suddenly stand straight up when I'm lying under the coffee table.

I will not roll my toys behind the fridge.

I must shake the rainwater out of my fur BEFORE entering the house.

I will not eat the cat's food, before or after they eat it.

I will stop trying to find the few remaining peices of clean carpet in the house when I'm about to throw up.

I will not throw up in the car.

I will not roll on dead seagulls, fish, crabs etc...

I will not lick my human's face after eating animal poop.

Kitty box crunchies are not food.

The diaper pail is not the cookie jar.

When in the car I will not insist on having the window rolled down when it is raining.

The sofa is not a face towel.

I will not steal Mom's underwear and dance all over the backyard with it.

My head does not belong in the refrigerator.

We do not have a doorbell, so I will not bark when I hear one on the TV.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Marc - Thanks for the coffee and breakfast. Hope your day of Marcing goes well. 

Rp - Yep, I avoid those award shows. That constant cutting away to commercials and other filler gets irritating very fast. I learned what I was interested in learning about the last night's awards in 5 minutes this morning just listening to the news on the radio.

Warren - May the Force be with you and yours. Happy BIrthday to your son! 

Sonal - Are you actively writing anything now? Have you done or are you planning on doing anything with what you wrote for NaNoWriMo?

Don - Off to check out SAP soon..how did your big computer project go?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Caman, is that a "pom" tree in this picture?


I had to look twice to be sure what you meant Rp.

No, not at the picture, but at the word "pom".

It is amazing how much it looks like "porn" at first glance.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had to look twice to be sure what you meant Rp.
> 
> No, not at the picture, but at the word "pom".
> 
> It is amazing how much it looks like "porn" at first glance.


I saw the same thing and thought my eyes were playing tricks on my .......... or else, Rp was being his witty self once again.


----------



## SINC

Kim, the computer project went off without a hitch, smooth as glass. Now I have to do his new Mini when it arrives on Wednesday and transfer all the stuff off his old Lampshade for him.

Yeah, we watched the music awards too, but the sound was awful and kept cutting out. Did you see that "thing" Lady Gaga wore last night? WTH was that?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I came across this and wondered if this was a part of your "Doxie" obedience training programme.
> 
> I will not play tug-of-war with Dad's underwear when he's on the toliet.
> 
> The garbage collector is NOT stealing our stuff.
> 
> I do not need to suddenly stand straight up when I'm lying under the coffee table.
> 
> I will not roll my toys behind the fridge.
> 
> I must shake the rainwater out of my fur BEFORE entering the house.
> 
> I will not eat the cat's food, before or after they eat it.
> 
> I will stop trying to find the few remaining peices of clean carpet in the house when I'm about to throw up.
> 
> I will not throw up in the car.
> 
> I will not roll on dead seagulls, fish, crabs etc...
> 
> I will not lick my human's face after eating animal poop.
> 
> Kitty box crunchies are not food.
> 
> The diaper pail is not the cookie jar.
> 
> When in the car I will not insist on having the window rolled down when it is raining.
> 
> The sofa is not a face towel.
> 
> I will not steal Mom's underwear and dance all over the backyard with it.
> 
> My head does not belong in the refrigerator.
> 
> We do not have a doorbell, so I will not bark when I hear one on the TV.


I have seen this before, Rp, but it still makes me laugh ............ in that our doxies actually do some of these things. 

How are you this morning? How is your lit review coming along?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, just pulling together the con side of the thing. To both yours and Don's post on the word "pom", when done in the quote it does look like "porn" ..... strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, just pulling together the con side of the thing. To both yours and Don's post on the word "pom", when done in the quote it does look like "porn" ..... strange.


Glad you are including the "con" side as well. Some of my students don't realize that this complete picture is needed for a full lit review, not just one side of the issue.


----------



## SINC

Whew, for a minute there I thought I was losing it. Glad you saw the same thing Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Kim, the computer project went off without a hitch, smooth as glass. Now I have to do his new Mini when it arrives on Wednesday and transfer all the stuff off his old Lampshade for him.
> 
> Yeah, we watched the music awards too, but the sound was awful and kept cutting out. Did you see that "thing" Lady Gaga wore last night? WTH was that?


I did not watch any of the Grammy awards, but I read that Stephen Colbert capped his Grammy monologue Sunday night by pulling a live one out from under his belt to read the nominees for Song of the Year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, read your SAP item "Reader Questions City’s Status - Are We Dead?". Guess it does prove that "you can't argue with city hall" and the only guarantees in life are "death and taxes".

That was a great close call clip. Did not see it coming ............


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Say Caman, is that a "pom" tree in this picture?


I believe it is.
Amazing gardening work there.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I had to look twice to be sure what you meant Rp.
> 
> No, not at the picture, but at the word "pom".
> 
> It is amazing how much it looks like "porn" at first glance.





Dr.G. said:


> I saw the same thing and thought my eyes were playing tricks on my .......... or else, Rp was being his witty self once again.


No it doesn't.  
Bad boys, bad bad boys.  :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

I leave for a few minutes, and I come back to all the men talking about porn... typical. 



KC4 said:


> Sonal - Are you actively writing anything now? Have you done or are you planning on doing anything with what you wrote for NaNoWriMo?


Kim, I'm starting to put together a portfolio to apply for a Masters in Fine Arts in Creative Writing at UBC--they have a part-time program that is largely taught online.

I have one short story that I've been working on for a while which I will probably use. I'd like to write at least one more. Then I need to work on some pieces of creative non-fiction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I leave for a few minutes, and I come back to all the men talking about porn... typical.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, I'm starting to put together a portfolio to apply for a Masters in Fine Arts in Creative Writing at UBC--they have a part-time program that is largely taught online.
> 
> I have one short story that I've been working on for a while which I will probably use. I'd like to write at least one more. Then I need to work on some pieces of creative non-fiction.


I blame my misreading of pom on my vision ........... that's my story, and I'm sticking with it.

Good luck with your program application. UBC is a fine school, and I am an advocate of online interactions for course delivery.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> I leave for a few minutes, and I come back to all the men talking about porn... typical.


Could have been worse.
We could have been talking about sport, powertools and cars. :lmao:
Or make-up and nitting.


----------



## Sonal

Make-up and knitting would be fine. Even powertools. Or cars.

But sports? Blech. You are on your own.... I'll be busy picking out a new eyeshadow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Make-up and knitting would be fine. Even powertools. Or cars.
> 
> But sports? Blech. You are on your own.... I'll be busy picking out a new eyeshadow.


This is where we differ, Sonal. I could talk about sports all day ........ or philosophy ........... or history ............. literature ............... poetry ........... etc.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> This is where we differ, Sonal. I could talk about sports all day ........ or philosophy ........... or history ............. literature ............... poetry ........... etc.


But not eyeshadow?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> But not eyeshadow?


Sorry, I would not have a clue about eyeshadow, nor any sort of makeup products. 

Add gardening to my list ................ and doxies ............ :love2:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, I would not have a clue about eyeshadow, nor any sort of makeup products.


Eye shadow


----------



## Dr.G.

Still does not help me much, Caman.


----------



## SINC

If it comes to a vote, I'd say the eyes have it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If it comes to a vote, I'd say the eyes have it.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Eye shadow


Here's lookin' at you kid.


----------



## Sonal

Hmmm... I have made men talk about make-up.

I need to figure out how to use this power for good.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Here's lookin' at you kid.


YouTube - "Here's looking at you, kid." Casablanca


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hmmm... I have made men talk about make-up.
> 
> I need to figure out how to use this power for good.



It won't work on me, Sonal ............. but we will always have Paris. 


YouTube - Casablanca-Time goes by

YouTube - Best line in Casablanca


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> It won't work on me, Sonal ............. but we will always have Paris.


But will the croissants be as good as the ones in Cafe Chez Marc?


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Hmmm... I have made men talk about make-up.
> 
> I need to figure out how to use this power for good.


If a couple have argued you could paint a good future
for them and help them make up.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Time for bed. 
Until today, but later.
(it's after midnight)


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Hmmm... I have made men talk about make-up.
> 
> I need to figure out how to use this power for good.


My best girlfriend's husband is a cosmetics guru. He started out selling cosmetics for minor then major brands to department stores. Now he's VP of his own mid-size and growing cosmetic distribution company in California. Men do very well in the field of cosmetics.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> But not eyeshadow?


Come now Sonal, Dr. G talking about eyeshadow .... makes one blush!


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Come now Sonal, Dr. G talking about eyeshadow .... makes one blush!


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## SINC

I've usually got an eye for a good thread, but I'm gonna pass on this one.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> I've usually got an eye for a good thread, but I'm gonna pass on this one.


Does it make you blush?

I really think we have a good foundation for a whole new set of puns.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Does it make you blush?
> 
> I really think we have a good foundation for a whole new set of puns.


Yeah, but I'm gonna brush the temptation aside.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Does it make you blush?
> 
> I really think we have a good foundation for a whole new set of puns.


I agree Sonal, but they must be real puns .... nothing cosmetic.........


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> But will the croissants be as good as the ones in Cafe Chez Marc?


Just as good ............... we took their recipe. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall let you folks discuss cosmetics ........... I need to get some sleep. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you with good news to share with us re a new job. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, I ran across this and thought maybe it would be good for SAP:

A couple made a deal that whoever died first would come back and inform the other of the afterlife. he biggest fear was that there was no heaven.

After a long life the husband was the first to go, and true to his word, he made contact....

"Rose .... Rose"
" Is that you Douglas"?
"Yes I've come back like we agreed"
"What's it like"
"Well, I get in the morning, I have sex, I have breakfast, I have sex, I bathe in the sun, then I have sex twice. I have lunch, Then sex pretty much all afternoon. After supper, I have sex until late at night. Then next day starts all over again"
"Oh Douglas, you surely must be in heaven"
"Not exactly. I'm a rabbit in Alberta."


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I
> Kim, I'm starting to put together a portfolio to apply for a Masters in Fine Arts in Creative Writing at UBC--they have a part-time program that is largely taught online.
> 
> I have one short story that I've been working on for a while which I will probably use. I'd like to write at least one more. Then I need to work on some pieces of creative non-fiction.


That's great Sonal. I've been thinking that I would like to add some formal creative writing schooling to my itinerary too. I just can't decide where, what, how or when. There seem to be a few choices.

I'm rather leaning towards an online course, but don't know if I really have the discipline I need to be able to do that. Have you done any on-line courses?


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> That's great Sonal. I've been thinking that I would like to add some formal creative writing schooling to my itinerary too. I just can't decide where, what, how or when. There seem to be a few choices.
> 
> I'm rather leaning towards an online course, but don't know if I really have the discipline I need to be able to do that. Have you done any on-line courses?


If you were in Toronto, I'd recommend Humber College... they have a wonderful School of Writing. I've taken a couple of courses there, though they do not have a degree program. They do have a year-long correspondence course, but that is more to work on a long piece with an established writer... they have some big names too. Humber also has its own literary agency to promote its students. They also do a summer workshop, though there are a lot of those popping up. There's supposed to be a very good one in Banff, though that may be more of a retreat.

I did two degrees concurrently, and to try and finish it all in a reasonable amount of time I did 10-12 courses by correspondence... most of that was the old-fashioned system of lectures on cassette tapes and notes and mailing in essays, though one or two were online. Discipline was a problem.... I remember having to listen to 6 hours of literature lectures in a row after work to catch up. XX)

I do think an online course would work out well for a writing course, though, since most of those tend to be workshop-based courses... write and then critique. That can fairly easily be done online. I can critique anytime. I just need to make sure I make time to write, but I need to do that anyway.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

-5 here and spring in site yet.
Going to my friend the dentist to fix the other tooth.
See ye later. 
................
Sultán 15 / February 2

_Humility exalteth man to the heaven of glory and
power, whilst pride abaseth him to the depth of
wretchedness and degradation._
Bahá'u'lláh

_And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be abased;
and he that shall humble himself shall be exalted._
Matthew 23:12


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, good luck at the dentist.

Since I am first in I had best whip up something for brekkie, so it will be our first Ground Hog buffet featuring ham with your choice of eggs, scrambled, boiled or fried, by the GH himself. The coffee is imported from underground and the tea is as dark as a shadow.

Just finished uploading SAP and am off to do tomorrow's issue. Have a good day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck at the dentist's office.
Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast. Anything hot will do for me. A bitterly cold -11C with -21C windchills. A beaufiful sunrise is upon us soon, and there is a beautiful nearly full moon starting to set in the western sky. A rare treat of beauty. Meric, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I are going to see the provincial person responsible for adoptions into NL this morning. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Tuck this in your pocket for luck this morning Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. Great pic. 

Adopting Hatian children is out, since there is a world-wide ban on new adoptions from there. We shall see.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good morning all,
Finished a 36 hour shift yesterday afternoon with only 3 hours of sleep. Got home yesterday and was in bed by 6 pm and slept right through to 4 am. Now that feels good. I am off this morning to pick up garbage at my malls. So I'll talk to you all when I get back.
Have a wonderful day.

Guy.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Don, and Caman, hope it all goes painlessly at the dentist. Nice to see you again Guy.

Best of luck today, Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Guy and Sonal. 

:yawn: Pretty close to heading back to bed for a while as I've been up working since 2:15 a.m.


----------



## Rps

Hello all:

Kim that was a goog piece in the joke of the day thread. I've stayed a hotels like that, I remember one in Virginia.
We had driven for about 13 hours and were dead tired. Got into the room of the first hotel we saw and it was clean but very worn. Getting ready for bed, I was brushing my teeth when I noticed water flowing from the vanity.

I called room service and told them " I got a leak in my sink"

" Alright, go ahead" was the reply.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. I got a call from the vet yesterday claiming that Gizmo has Giardia, a single celled parasite that resides in the intestine. Yippee!! So he is on antibiotics to get rid of this thing and hopefully he won't pass it on to the kids or me. I can disinfect most of the areas of the house, but the carpeted areas are a little more difficult.

At any rate this thing has me freaked out a bit, since I don't need the extra hassle of cleaning up after the dog and run the risk of getting the kids sick.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> My wife and I are going to see the provincial person responsible for adoptions into NL this morning. Wish me luck.


good Luck with your mission Marc, if you can be blessed with even one soul to save from illness and poverty, you and they will be fortunate indeed, the right person will come to you at the right time.... just ask the universe, it responds to heartfelt wishes....:love2: 



MaxPower said:


> Morning all. I got a call from the vet yesterday claiming that Gizmo has Giardia, a single celled parasite that resides in the intestine. Yippee!! So he is on antibiotics to get rid of this thing and hopefully he won't pass it on to the kids or me. I can disinfect most of the areas of the house, but the carpeted areas are a little more difficult.
> 
> At any rate this thing has me freaked out a bit, since I don't need the extra hassle of cleaning up after the dog and run the risk of getting the kids sick.


This is indeed a not good situation, since you just got the pup, I would be calling the breeder to advise of this situation, there may be others in the kennel who have the same problem, she may even pay for some of the treatment, or if you have a health guarantee, depending on the terms, may pay for all. I am not sure, but would tell them for sure, so they may get the others treated also....
here is a link, I thought this was species specific, but turns out it is not.
Get lots of soap for all the upcoming hand washing... !!



Dog Owner's Guide: Giardia


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


SINC said:


> Good morning Camán, good luck at the dentist.
> 
> Since I am first in I had best whip up something for brekkie, so it will be our first Ground Hog buffet featuring ham with your choice of eggs, scrambled, boiled or fried, by the GH himself. The coffee is imported from underground and the tea is as dark as a shadow.
> l.


+ 1 on the Good Luck at the dentist for Caman.

Thanks for breakfast Don. I didn't know Ground Hogs could cook....and they cook Ham? If he makes my eggs and then sees the shadow in the tea, can I still get 6 more slices of toast? 

Off to check out SAP soon. 




Dr.G. said:


> My wife and I are going to see the provincial person responsible for adoptions into NL this morning. Wish me luck.


Good Luck Marc! Hope it goes very well.

Did that misguided religious group from the States trigger the shut-down of adoptions from Haiti?


Rps said:


> Hello all:
> 
> Kim that was a goog piece in the joke of the day thread. I've stayed a hotels like that, I remember one in Virginia.
> We had driven for about 13 hours and were dead tired. Got into the room of the first hotel we saw and it was clean but very worn. Getting ready for bed, I was brushing my teeth when I noticed water flowing from the vanity.
> 
> I called room service and told them " I got a leak in my sink"
> 
> " Alright, go ahead" was the reply.


:lmao:Good one Rp....how is your morning going so far?



MaxPower said:


> Morning all. I got a call from the vet yesterday claiming that Gizmo has Giardia, a single celled parasite that resides in the intestine. Yippee!! So he is on antibiotics to get rid of this thing and hopefully he won't pass it on to the kids or me. I can disinfect most of the areas of the house, but the carpeted areas are a little more difficult.
> 
> At any rate this thing has me freaked out a bit, since I don't need the extra hassle of cleaning up after the dog and run the risk of getting the kids sick.


Eeeesh Warren. I hope this is something that will clear up quickly. Good Luck.


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> This is indeed a not good situation, since you just got the pup, I would be calling the breeder to advise of this situation, there may be others in the kennel who have the same problem, she may even pay for some of the treatment, or if you have a health guarantee, depending on the terms, may pay for all. I am not sure, but would tell them for sure, so they may get the others treated also....
> here is a link, I thought this was species specific, but turns out it is not.
> Get lots of soap for all the upcoming hand washing... !!
> 
> 
> 
> Dog Owner's Guide: Giardia


The vet told me that it is quite common in puppies. None the less I am taking precautions to ensure it is not passed on to my Children.

I did see that article this morning, along with several others and the section regarding transmission to humans is sketchy. Some say yes, others say that it cannot be transmitted. However, I am erring n the side of caution.

I think I will drop the breeder an email advising her of the situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Guy, Sonal, Don, Rp, Warren, Leslie and Kim.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, Marc. How did your meeting go?


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Busy, busy, here ...

Warren: Giardia, aka Beaver Fever. Water borne. Quite common, actually. You'll want to get anyone in the family who's been exposed to fecal matter tested. It's a cyst, and runs in little cycles. Fun stuff (not). Curable, but if exposed you have to take the medicine. (It will not 'heal itself'.)

Marc: there are plenty of children who need adopting around the world. Does it matter where they're from? Good luck in your quest.

Kim: New adoptions were shut down in Haiti, as they generally are in countries immediately after any catastrophic event, because some overzealous people tend to leap in on 'emotion' and not give full consideration to the ramifications of their decision. (Not saying this is the case with Marc.) It's sort of like the SPCA not adopting out kittens and puppies for Christmas (or bunnies for Easter) – if people want one, after the 'emotion' has worn off - they'll get one later.

Also, in a disaster area, time needs to be taken to see if there is extended family available to take the orphaned children. I would imagine it would be very traumatic to be ripped away from everything you have ever known. Right now the best support, in my estimation, is getting people connected with one another, and taking the time to see what is really needed for rebuilding and do what is best for those surviving. Haiti was a mess before the earthquake - I don't think there is a 'quick fix'.

Cloudy here today - means an early spring just in time for our 'Winter Olympics' (ironically we're having the warmest winter we've had in years).


----------



## Dr.G.

"... good Luck with your mission Marc, if you can be blessed with even one soul to save from illness and poverty, you and they will be fortunate indeed, the right person will come to you at the right time.... just ask the universe, it responds to heartfelt wishes...." Thank you, Leslie, for your kind words. 

Children from Haiti are out, since they have stopped all international adoptions for now. So, we shall look elsewhere. First, we have to pass the provincial application process, the home inspection study, the medical/financial review, and even take a course on parenting. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. I got a call from the vet yesterday claiming that Gizmo has Giardia, a single celled parasite that resides in the intestine. Yippee!! So he is on antibiotics to get rid of this thing and hopefully he won't pass it on to the kids or me. I can disinfect most of the areas of the house, but the carpeted areas are a little more difficult.
> 
> At any rate this thing has me freaked out a bit, since I don't need the extra hassle of cleaning up after the dog and run the risk of getting the kids sick.



This is not good, Warren. The breeder should pick up all the vet bills, since that is most likely in the contract (it is in ours, but we check out the pups with a vet just prior to being shipped to their new homes). Be careful with the bleach, etc, since it might get on Gizmo's paws and then he will lick the paw.

Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good Luck Marc! Hope it goes very well.

Did that misguided religious group from the States trigger the shut-down of adoptions from Haiti?" Thank you, Kim. There was a call to halt adoptions a week or so ago since agencies like UNICEF said some children were not orphans and had their parents still living.

"Afternoon, Marc. How did your meeting go?" Sonal, it went well. Now comes the application process.

"Marc: there are plenty of children who need adopting around the world. Does it matter where they're from? Good luck in your quest." Agreed, Elaine. This is what we are going to consider now. My feelings are that a child in need is a child in need, regardless of the country of origin. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> This is not good, Warren. The breeder should pick up all the vet bills, since that is most likely in the contract (it is in ours, but we check out the pups with a vet just prior to being shipped to their new homes). Be careful with the bleach, etc, since it might get on Gizmo's paws and then he will lick the paw.
> 
> Bon chance, mon ami.


Not good how? In that it could be passed to us or that Gizmo has it?

Regardless I am not happy about this situation and am completely stressed out about this. This morning already, without warning, he voided on our floor and the stool was loose. Not good. I'm off not to bathe him and then to vacuum and mop the floors.

Lysol is becoming my friend.

This could be very well the reason he is a little lethargic.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> This is not good, Warren. The breeder should pick up all the vet bills, since that is most likely in the contract (it is in ours, but we check out the pups with a vet just prior to being shipped to their new homes). Be careful with the bleach, etc, since it might get on Gizmo's paws and then he will lick the paw.
> 
> Bon chance, mon ami.


I agree with you here Marc, one of the best things I have found for destroying bacteria is peroxide, I mix 50 - 50 with water and spray counters, doorknobs, in fact I use it for general cleaning, even on carpets, it does not bleach out colour, and destroys bacteria... My vet put me on to this because of the serious danger of bleach.... 
i have cats and dogs, none have suffered any ill effects, and you know how cats love to groom and lick every inch of themselves! 



MaxPower said:


> The vet told me that it is quite common in puppies. None the less I am taking precautions to ensure it is not passed on to my Children.
> 
> I did see that article this morning, along with several others and the section regarding transmission to humans is sketchy. Some say yes, others say that it cannot be transmitted. However, I am erring n the side of caution.
> 
> I think I will drop the breeder an email advising her of the situation.


With luck, the breeder will take on the responsibility of the treatment, if you have any colloidal silver in the house, a few doses of that will kill all bacteria, I have taken it, and used it externally for scratches, wounds and especially burns.... it is a wonderful medicine in a bottle ... since Egyptian times, should be in every medicine chest, especially when there are children about, I have used it for over 20 years.... quite amazing, it removes pain from 'owies' on contact.... and does not sting!!


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> This could be very well the reason he is a little lethargic.


Something similar happened with my brother's dog... she was not very active when he took her in. (Originally, he was fostering her and then decided to keep her.) Turned out she had heartworm. 

Now she's a VERY active dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Not good how? In that it could be passed to us or that Gizmo has it?
> 
> Regardless I am not happy about this situation and am completely stressed out about this. This morning already, without warning, he voided on our floor and the stool was loose. Not good. I'm off not to bathe him and then to vacuum and mop the floors.
> 
> Lysol is becoming my friend.
> 
> This could be very well the reason he is a little lethargic.


Both points, Warren, are not good. Poor little Giz most likely had this before he came to you. This is exactly why we have our pups checked out about 24-48 hours before they are shipped. We don't want a new owner to have to go through what you are going through. 

Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm doing a thorough clean of the house (Vacuum and mopping then a can of Lysol  ) I just bathed Gizmo (that was fun. I never bathed a dog before).

Hopefully with the meds and my effort, things will get back to normal. i have crated him while I clean so this should be fine.

I sent off an email informing the breeder of the situation. Hopefully something will come of this.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'm doing a thorough clean of the house (Vacuum and mopping then a can of Lysol  ) I just bathed Gizmo (that was fun. I never bathed a dog before).
> 
> Hopefully with the meds and my effort, things will get back to normal. i have crated him while I clean so this should be fine.
> 
> I sent off an email informing the breeder of the situation. Hopefully something will come of this.


Good luck, Warren. There are enough dog owners here to help you through this trauma.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks. I appreciate the support everyone.

I just finished vacuuming and mopping the entire upstairs. So the floors are disinfected - for now. I have the boys on a strict no touching the dog or his toys. Only me.

The big kicker is my wife is in LA and returns Friday morning. So I am managing the house and this on top of it all.

Make sure the coffee is extra caffeinated.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the support everyone.
> 
> I just finished vacuuming and mopping the entire upstairs. So the floors are disinfected - for now. I have the boys on a strict no touching the dog or his toys. Only me.
> 
> The big kicker is my wife is in LA and returns Friday morning. So I am managing the house and this on top of it all.
> 
> Make sure the coffee is extra caffeinated.


:clap::clap: you are to be commended for your dedication, it is difficult enough to mind children and pets, but when one of them is ill, it is even more trying....

Hopefully this will resolve itself within the next 24 hours, this is where the kennel comes in so handy, you have to get Gizmo out more often, but less cleaning is the result.....
and you need the fresh air anyhow...


----------



## MaxPower

Update:

I just spoke to the vet and she assured me that I am doing everything (and then some) possible for Gizmo and my family. She said that it is quite common and has never heard of any humans getting really sick from this parasite, worst case a mild case of diarrhea. Most of the time if we do contract it, we probably wouldn't know we had the parasite and it would eventually pass (no pun intended).

So I am more at ease now and I'm going to take in another stool sample to the vet 4 days after his meds.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Update:
> 
> I just spoke to the vet and she assured me that I am doing everything (and then some) possible for Gizmo and my family. She said that it is quite common and has never heard of any humans getting really sick from this parasite, worst case a mild case of diarrhea. Most of the time if we do contract it, we probably wouldn't know we had the parasite and it would eventually pass (no pun intended).
> 
> So I am more at ease now and I'm going to take in another stool sample to the vet 4 days after his meds.


Good news update, Warren. You seemed to have caught it in time and have dealt with the situation like a pro. Kudos.


----------



## MaxPower

My wife is a real germ-a-phobe. Purelling everything, if someone coughs, has spray purell - you get the point. So I was acting out of fear from her. :lmao:

Although I wouldn't want me or my family to get the trots and deal with a dog of the same.


----------



## MaxPower

I haven't seen Don all day. Wonder where he is.


----------



## SINC

I am right here. Been working on a couple of future projects for SAP and fixing some issues with links and videos on today's issue. Eagle eye Kim spotted them and made me do all this extra work!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> My wife is a real germ-a-phobe. Purelling everything, if someone coughs, has spray purell - you get the point. So I was acting out of fear from her. :lmao:
> 
> Although I wouldn't want me or my family to get the trots and deal with a dog of the same.


Good luck, Warren. Wait until Spring and Gizmo, along with most other dogs, starts to eat dirt from the garden.


----------



## SINC

Could the next person in do Kim and I a favour and go to SAP and see if you can load the link for the Queens teacher (second item down) in Webbits please and report back here.

My link loads fast, but Kim's won't load on her machine. It will help us nail down what is going on.

Thanks


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Could the next person in do Kim and I a favour and go to SAP and see if you can load the link for the Queens teacher (second item down) in Webbits please and report back here.
> 
> My link loads fast, but Kim's won't load on her machine. It will help us nail down what is going on.
> 
> Thanks


I shall try this now, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

It opened for me. I graduated from JHS 157 way back when.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Could the next person in do Kim and I a favour and go to SAP and see if you can load the link for the Queens teacher (second item down) in Webbits please and report back here.
> 
> My link loads fast, but Kim's won't load on her machine. It will help us nail down what is going on.
> 
> Thanks


Loads right away for me.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, that narrows it down to Kim's Mac.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Sonal, then it is Kim's Mac for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, that narrows it down to Kim's Mac.


No problem. The NY Post is a Rupert Murdoch paper, so you might get a letter from him requesting a fee for using content from his paper. :greedy:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No problem. The NY Post is a Rupert Murdoch paper, so you might get a letter from him requesting a fee for using content from his paper. :greedy:


I'm not running content, I'm just helping poor old Rupert out by running a teaser to send readers to his site.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm not running content, I'm just helping poor old Rupert out by running a teaser to send readers to his site.


He will still request something from you .............. maybe that you take a subscription to the NY Post. I would hate to be the paperboy on that route ............


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> He will still request something from you .............. maybe that you take a subscription to the NY Post. I would hate to be the paperboy on that route ............


When dealing with Rupert Murdoch, you will have to out Fox him......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> When dealing with Rupert Murdoch, you will have to out Fox him......



:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Thanks Sonal, then it is Kim's Mac for sure.


I know it's late, but if this is a need to know issue, it opened fine for me too..



Rps said:


> When dealing with Rupert Murdoch, you will have to out Fox him......


Rp, you are just tooo much!!! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Chuckle for those who recall grade one drawing skills, and the stories they leave behind...


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Thanks Sonal, then it is Kim's Mac for sure.


It was my Mac. I repaired permissions as Don suggested and then verified the disk for good measure. IT needed repair. Now after all that it loads fine for me. 
Thanks All.


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Chuckle for those who recall grade one drawing skills, and the stories they leave behind...


I guess this brings new meaning to: "Out of the mouths of babes".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess this brings new meaning to: "Out of the mouths of babes".


Very true, Rp. I have to admit that I thought it was a pole dancer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early today. My son and I are going to watch "Lost". It is one of the few shows that we like to watch together. 

Hopefully, I shall be up early enough for making a hot "Over the Hump Day" breakfast. We might set some record low cold temps overnight here in St.John's. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight, as well, to little Gizmo. May he be feeling better tomorrow. 

You too, Warren. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> It was my Mac. I repaired permissions as Don suggested and then verified the disk for good measure. IT needed repair. Now after all that it loads fine for me.
> Thanks All.


Glad to hear all is well Kim.


----------



## Cameo

Warren, do you have rabbits around your yard? Dogs love rabbit droppings for whatever reason and can contract Giardia from that or from standing water in the yard - or scooping snow as well. 

Another hint for doggies with diarreah (sp) - take them off of food entirely for 24 hours to clean out their system, only water - and then the first meal or so should be plain white rice (cook without butter and let cool before serving). Yummy. after that mix some of their regular food into some rice and then you can wean them totally off the rice if their stool remains solid. I have been through this many times and not pleasant. The medicine the vet gave you should kill off all the parasites. Good luck.

Good night Marc, Don, Warren, Kim, Rps et al!


----------



## SINC

Yikes, Ann got home about 5:30 with her back out. How she was able to look after Jett for the afternoon is a miracle. She is in severe pain, so I called a chiropractor who has an office two blocks away and he agreed to take her as an emergency at 7:00. Crystal just drove her over in my Suzuki after we walked her out to the vehicle.

I would not drive as I came home at 4:00 and had a couple of beers while preparing supper. I was to upset to eat, but Crystal said it was great. Ann could not eat, so it put me off.

Anyway, Ann is scared of chiropractors, too many years as an RN and I have no use for them after one nearly crippled me a few years back. But she has no choice as she cannot sit or lie down. Stand only is the order of the day.

All I can do now is wait and see what happens. I hate it when crap like this happens.


----------



## Sonal

Sorry to hear about Ann, Don.

If it's any consolation, all of my experiences with chiropractors (as well as those of my family) have been very good. So it may all turn out well.


----------



## KC4

Oh Dear Don - I hope things go well for Ann. 

There are not many things more debilitating that a back that is out and spasming. I hope Ann is back to normal soon.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

Just -1 here, but we have been told that bad weather is on it's way.
All went well at the dentist yesterday. He is such a nice person and
such a brilliant dentist. He even took time to show Aiofe what he was doing.
I'm in the studio now waiting to start recording.
I was busy yesterday, so I have to read up on the goings on later.
............
This is what is written for us bahái's in The writings.
I like the "concept" for various reasons and sometimes
even non-bahái's might benefit from the approach I think.
I have found where I have lived that there is a lot of compalining,
but we do forget to be thankful for what has and is being done 
for us by those in office. they have a difficult job, they do.

Sultán 16 / February 3

_According to the direct and sacred command of God
we are forbidden to utter slander, are commanded
to show forth peace and amity, are exhorted to
rectitude of conduct, straightforwardness and 
harmony with all the kindreds and people of the world. 
We must obey and be the well-wishers of the govern-
ments of the land, regard disloyalty unto a just king
as disloyalty to God Himself and wishing evil to the
government a transgression of the Cause of God._
Àbdu'l-Bahá


----------



## friend

Marc: A fine and descent thing ye are planing to do. Good on ye.
Good luck with it.

Warren: I'm sorry to hear about your trobble. I hope it will be sorted out soon. 

Leslie: That was sooo funny. :lmao:

Don: I hope it will go OK for Ann.
Give her my best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. What a serene picture. We should have our "Over the Hump Day" Breakfast out there. How are you this fine sunny but cold morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, really sorry to hear what happened to Ann. I am not a fan of chiropracters as well, but hopefully it did help her in this emergency. Give her my best, even though we have never met. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I spoke with my wife, and along with Jeanne's suggestion, which is good, she added the suggestion to try raw pumpkin. We get it in an can. Do NOT get pumpkin filling but real raw pumpkin in a can. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## friend

I'm OK Marc, thanks.
Working hard and singing like a hummingbird.
How are you this fine day?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm OK Marc, thanks.
> Working hard and singing like a hummingbird.
> How are you this fine day?


I am fine, Caman. How are your kids making out these days as the impending move draws nearer?


----------



## friend

They can't wait. They are really exited and are looking forward to start their new live.
We got Aiofe, Liam and Ciarán in to the best primary school in the area.
The only thing is that, even though we have a substantial income, 
95% of the families will have quite a bit more dough coming in. 
It's a really wealthy community we live in, but that's OK.
We won't look down on them just because they have money. :lmao:


----------



## bibicuisine

*Wow*



MaxPower said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen. May I present to you Gizmo!!!! AKA Giz-Man.


Hey there - that new puppy of yours, Gizmo - like the good mowgwai from Gremlins - is just awesome adorable! Congratulations. We come from a long line of shihtzu puppy owners and they are the most adorable dogs on this earth - next to Dr. G's doxies OF COURSE!

Have a good day all.

AC


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> They can't wait. They are really exited and are looking forward to start their new live.
> We got Aiofe, Liam and Ciarán in to the best primary school in the area.
> The only thing is that, even though we have a substantial income,
> 95% of the families will have quite a bit more dough coming in.
> It's a really wealthy community we live in, but that's OK.
> We won't look down on them just because they have money. :lmao:


Good one, Caman. As the old saying goes, "Money isn't everything, it can't buy poverty."


----------



## Dr.G.

bibicuisine said:


> Hey there - that new puppy of yours, Gizmo - like the good mowgwai from Gremlins - is just awesome adorable! Congratulations. We come from a long line of shihtzu puppy owners and they are the most adorable dogs on this earth - next to Dr. G's doxies OF COURSE!
> 
> Have a good day all.
> 
> AC


Morning and welcome to The Shang, AC. My name is Marc, owner of The Cafe Chez Marc. No one owns The Shang, we just sort of run the place in a cooperative manner.

How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## friend

Hi AC and welcome to the Shang.
I hope you will like it here.
I wish you a good day to.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Caman. As the old saying goes, "Money isn't everything, it can't buy poverty."


Good one Marc. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good one Marc. :lmao::clap:


I think Karl Marx wrote that one .............. or it might have been Groucho Marx????


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Caman. As the old saying goes, "Money isn't everything, it can't buy poverty."


I got an idea from that saying, but I need to juggle around with 
for awhile to mold it a bit.
The starting point being: "Money cost a lot, but poverty is free."
I feel that there is something in there somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I got an idea from that saying, but I need to juggle around with
> for awhile to mold it a bit.
> The starting point being: "Money cost a lot, but poverty is free."
> I feel that there is something in there somewhere.


Now that quote is from Andrew Carnegie, the industrialist of the 19th century. He also said "The man who dies rich dies disgraced."


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I think Karl Marx wrote that one .............. or it might have been Groucho Marx????


I love Groucho. He has made so many thoughtful statements 
and managed to make it sound so funny at the same time. :clap:
He has really made his marx in history.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Now that quote is from Andrew Carnegie, the industrialist of the 19th century. He also said "The man who dies rich dies disgraced."


Hmmm. 
I might have to come up with something else then,
since I might not be able to cash in on that poor thing. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and thanks for the brekkie Marc. Welcome AC.

'Twas quite a night. Ann got back from the chiropractor and could move just a bit better, but she was still very sore. He had her on ice packs until 9:00 p.m. and then she went to bed. she can only sleep on her right side, so she got my side of the bed last night for the first time in 45 years. She is better this morning as she has more mobility, but she still moves very slowly.

We are off the the lab for x-rays at 8:00 this morning and then take them back to the chiropractor this afternoon for a second treatment. We shall see what happens then.

Now, off to do tomorrow's SAP as today is up and running.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don.
That's sounds hopeful. Hope all goes well.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Caman and Marc!

Another cold day here! Brrrrr! Luckily I do not have to work in the outdoors. 

There's an article in today's Toronto Star about two seized dogs. The authorities claim that they are pit bulls and thus must be euthanized! The owners say they are not pit bulls.

Why must a particular breed be euthanized just because they are of that particular breed?

Seized dogs are pit bulls, Brampton says - thestar.com


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Why must a particular breed be euthanized just because they are of that particular breed?
> [/url]


Oh, I don't know. Could it possibly be because they were bred for fighting and have attacked and killed many humans including small children, thus the bans on owning them?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hmmm.
> I might have to come up with something else then,
> since I might not be able to cash in on that poor thing. :lmao:


I was joking about your quote being a Carnegie quote. You came up with as good one ................. as was your play on word with your comment "He has really made his marx in history. " Carnegie did come up with the quote about dying rich, which is why the Carnegie Foundation is dedicated to giving away all of his money over time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone and thanks for the brekkie Marc. Welcome AC.
> 
> 'Twas quite a night. Ann got back from the chiropractor and could move just a bit better, but she was still very sore. He had her on ice packs until 9:00 p.m. and then she went to bed. she can only sleep on her right side, so she got my side of the bed last night for the first time in 45 years. She is better this morning as she has more mobility, but she still moves very slowly.
> 
> We are off the the lab for x-rays at 8:00 this morning and then take them back to the chiropractor this afternoon for a second treatment. We shall see what happens then.
> 
> Now, off to do tomorrow's SAP as today is up and running.


Don, does anyone know what brought this on so suddenly, such as lifting Jett? I hope this works, and the X-rays show no major damange or problems.


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm rephrasing my question. Are pit bulls or other banned species predisposed to be nasty? I thought that any dog no matter the species can be 'aggressive' if he is an alpha dog in the household or has been trained to be a guard or a fighter.


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning all, hope all goes well for you today, thanks for the brekkie, ready to just tuck in.... 




SINC said:


> Yikes, Ann got home about 5:30 with her back out. How she was able to look after Jett for the afternoon is a miracle. She is in severe pain, so I called a chiropractor who has an office two blocks away and he agreed to take her as an emergency at 7:00. Crystal just drove her over in my Suzuki after we walked her out to the vehicle.
> 
> I would not drive as I came home at 4:00 and had a couple of beers while preparing supper. I was to upset to eat, but Crystal said it was great. Ann could not eat, so it put me off.
> 
> Anyway, Ann is scared of chiropractors, too many years as an RN and I have no use for them after one nearly crippled me a few years back. But she has no choice as she cannot sit or lie down. Stand only is the order of the day.
> 
> All I can do now is wait and see what happens. I hate it when crap like this happens.


I have had such good results from these Dr.s I think Ann will come around nicely, I know many years ago I was terrified to go to one, but like in any profession, , there are a few bad ones out there, but for the most part they are pretty competent, it might be a good thing to also go to an acupuncturist, for a treatment, these do work in tandem, my chiropractor is also trained in this method of healing. 
I do wish her luck, add my good wishes for her recovery to the others. 



friend said:


> Good morning me friends.
> 
> Just -1 here, but we have been told that bad weather is on it's way.
> All went well at the dentist yesterday. He is such a nice person and
> such a brilliant dentist. He even took time to show Aiofe what he was doing.
> I'm in the studio now waiting to start recording.
> I was busy yesterday, so I have to read up on the goings on later.
> ..........
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Good to remember Caman, and I am glad to hear you are getting ready for the big move....
> 
> 
> 
> bibicuisine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there - that new puppy of yours, Gizmo - like the good mowgwai from Gremlins - is just awesome adorable! Congratulations. We come from a long line of shihtzu puppy owners and they are the most adorable dogs on this earth - next to Dr. G's doxies OF COURSE!
> 
> Have a good day all.
> 
> AC
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome AC, my name is Leslie, hope you enjoy it here, rather a catchall for all sorts of information, and a giggle or two at times...
> 
> 
> 
> sharonmac09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Caman and Marc!
> 
> Another cold day here! Brrrrr! Luckily I do not have to work in the outdoors.
> 
> There's an article in today's Toronto Star about two seized dogs. The authorities claim that they are pit bulls and thus must be euthanized! The owners say they are not pit bulls.
> 
> Why must a particular breed be euthanized just because they are of that particular breed?
> 
> Seized dogs are pit bulls, Brampton says - thestar.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh indeed this is sad, especially since they have proof there is no pitbull in them, I do know they can be dangerous and it is because over the many years of selective breeding purposely designed to create a fighting animal that they are genetically pre disposed to attack. There have been too many reports of damage they have caused,
> In most places the very least is demanded to wear a muzzle at all times when outdoors...
> 
> However, these dogs seem to not have this breed in their genetic makeup, but they supposedly 'look like' and so are guilty of ... (seems not only the law is guilty of these misnomers ) <sigh>
Click to expand...


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Marc! 

Do you have a nice fire going in the wood stove? I wish I have one!


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Leslie! How are you today?

I didn't know that the breed is selectively bred to 'attack'. I have always thought they need to be trained.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh, I don't know. Could it possibly be because they were bred for fighting and have attacked and killed many humans including small children, thus the bans on owning them?


American pit bull terriers in general have a higher tendency towards dog aggression. The CKC does not recognize pit bulls as a breed that can be show, although dogs such as the Am. Staffordshire Terrier is acceptable. Sadly, this is the "dog of choice" for dog fights, and it is hard to breed this out of a dog, since they are meant to "hold and shake", physiologically speaking. Still, psychologically speaking, there are some perfectly gentle pit bulls, but this depends upon the breeder and how they raise the dog.

I have a feeling that these are not pit bulls, however, based on the pics, which are somewhat vague. A DNA test could easily determine the exact breed or mixed breed.

Personally, dogs like this frighten me, and I stay clear of such dogs when I see them on the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> I'm rephrasing my question. Are pit bulls or other banned species predisposed to be nasty? I thought that any dog no matter the species can be 'aggressive' if he is an alpha dog in the household or has been trained to be a guard or a fighter.


A nature vs nurture question, Sharon. Yes, certain dogs are predisposed for certain actions, such as doxies digging, or herding dogs herding. The are not predisposed to be "nasty", but do have innate aggressive tendencies. A doxie is VERY territorial, and if you came into our home, most of our dogs would be barking at you. A couple would want to sit in your lap and this would calm the others down. The puppies that were socialized by us from birth are the ones that make the best pets, since they are used to be around people and handled.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc!
> 
> Do you have a nice fire going in the wood stove? I wish I have one!


Yes, with -23C windchills it is nice to have it going and to be able to work near its warmth. The MBP is great for this due to its better range than my iBook laptop. The doxies are scattered about the family room like driftwood.

Morning, Leslie.


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Leslie! How are you today?
> 
> I didn't know that the breed is selectively bred to 'attack'. I have always thought they need to be trained.


I am fine Sharon, how are things going with you? Haven't heard from you, you must be being a busy bee!!


----------



## Sonal

Don, glad to hear that things are a little better for Ann.



sharonmac09 said:


> There's an article in today's Toronto Star about two seized dogs. The authorities claim that they are pit bulls and thus must be euthanized! The owners say they are not pit bulls.
> 
> Why must a particular breed be euthanized just because they are of that particular breed?
> 
> Seized dogs are pit bulls, Brampton says - thestar.com


Sharon, I don't specifically about Brampton, but there is a breed-specific bylaw in Toronto banning pitbulls. From the sounds of the article, there's a similar ban in Brampton.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Have you had to shovel much snow lately? 

Don- I hope things improve quickly for Ann. Has she taken any muscle relaxants yet? 

Caman- Good luck in the studio. I didn't know hummingbirds could sing! Try to keep the nectar to a minimum today or you'll really be buzzin'. 

Sharon - You must be quite busy these days! Hope all is going well. 

Bibicuisine/AC- Welcome to the Shang!

Leslie - Did you finish that big design you were working on yet? 

Have a good day all!


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> Warren, do you have rabbits around your yard? Dogs love rabbit droppings for whatever reason and can contract Giardia from that or from standing water in the yard - or scooping snow as well.
> 
> Another hint for doggies with diarreah (sp) - take them off of food entirely for 24 hours to clean out their system, only water - and then the first meal or so should be plain white rice (cook without butter and let cool before serving). Yummy. after that mix some of their regular food into some rice and then you can wean them totally off the rice if their stool remains solid. I have been through this many times and not pleasant. The medicine the vet gave you should kill off all the parasites. Good luck.
> 
> Good night Marc, Don, Warren, Kim, Rps et al!





Dr.G. said:


> Warren, I spoke with my wife, and along with Jeanne's suggestion, which is good, she added the suggestion to try raw pumpkin. We get it in an can. Do NOT get pumpkin filling but real raw pumpkin in a can. Good luck, mon ami.


The good thing is Gizmo does not have any diarrhea. A soft stool yesterday, but I suspect it is from the meds and what he is fighting off. He's eating his kibble and that is a good thing. we did switch his kibble to Medi-Cal form Pro Plan. That could be another reason, but that was only yesterday.

He is a very excitable, emotional dog. So this could all be part of the issues.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning KC, no it is not done yet, digitizing is a bit of a process, I have a design that I have drawn or found, I then have to send it to a program that will allow me to re-draw it 
and get it ready to convert to stitches, then it will go to a card that fits my machine, and hopefully will stitch out perfectly, I know it sounds easy, but if one stitch is missing, one wee gap, it throws the whole thing off, so it has to be 'perfect'. Since I do manual punch,
(my machine is old ,one of the first with these programs) I cannot auto digitize, I probably wouldn't anyway, but who knows, someday I will be able to afford an up to date machine and the software also... the software is VERY expensive if you want quality work.

so for now I will hobble on, I have done well with this, but working straight out, I could & have taken a week (days and half the nights) to get a design ready for stitching ...
It does depend on the complexity of course ... I get too nit picky sometimes, but worth it and customers are happy... 

When I get this one done, I shall send a photo, I am working from a 1" x1 ' photo I found.... it will stitch out at 5X7 .... (the hammock is the problem.... tptptptp :lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Yikes, Ann got home about 5:30 with her back out. How she was able to look after Jett for the afternoon is a miracle. She is in severe pain, so I called a chiropractor who has an office two blocks away and he agreed to take her as an emergency at 7:00. Crystal just drove her over in my Suzuki after we walked her out to the vehicle.
> 
> I would not drive as I came home at 4:00 and had a couple of beers while preparing supper. I was to upset to eat, but Crystal said it was great. Ann could not eat, so it put me off.
> 
> Anyway, Ann is scared of chiropractors, too many years as an RN and I have no use for them after one nearly crippled me a few years back. But she has no choice as she cannot sit or lie down. Stand only is the order of the day.
> 
> All I can do now is wait and see what happens. I hate it when crap like this happens.


Sorry to hear of Ann's situation Don. I know of some chiropractors and all they want to do is snap crackle and pop. Others take their time to investigate the problem and tailor their treatment to that.

The ice is a good call, however the general rule is ice for acute injuries, heat for chronic. There is no steadfast rule just whatever relieves the pain. If the ice does not slightly relieve the pain, switch to heat.

I'm a firm believer in "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." If it is due to her vertebrae being out of alignment, adjust it. If it is muscular, don't adjust the vertebrae, work on the muscle.

Lastly, if you feel like the treatment is not working, leave and go see a physiotherapist. PT's do exactly the same thing a Chiropractor can do and more. They have tools that can help reduce the pain almost immediately and help her with a specific exercise plan to strengthen her core.

Good luck and give Ann my best.


----------



## MaxPower

bibicuisine said:


> Hey there - that new puppy of yours, Gizmo - like the good mowgwai from Gremlins - is just awesome adorable! Congratulations. We come from a long line of shihtzu puppy owners and they are the most adorable dogs on this earth - next to Dr. G's doxies OF COURSE!
> 
> Have a good day all.
> 
> AC


Thanks AC. Gizmo is a good pup. Shih Tzu's don't appear to me to be the sharpest knife in the drawer, (or maybe that's the whole idea to trick you into doing what they want therefore being very cleaver).

Our breeder told me that When Stephen King wrote Gremlins, the Gizmo gremlin was named after his neighbours Shih Tzu. The rest is history.

Welcome to the Shang, and my name is Warren BTW.


----------



## Znook

Hi everyone.

Well when I logged in I noticed that my last visit here was just before Christmas, so I haven't got a clue what the latest gossip is from inside the clubhouse. Anyway a belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all.

There's not much happening here in RRC. Just snow, snow and a bit more snow so the country has been grinding to a halt at times. It's only recently got better, mainly because the snow did eventually stop though I hasten to add it has just started again. If it keeps up I can only see the problems becoming worse again, such are the inept councils we have here in England.

Me, I've been busy and not really had the chance to do much posting. If it's not work then it's drama; I've just done three performances of Sleeping Beauty, with another three to come (Thu. 4, Fri. 5 and Sat. 6) It's all good fun but rehearsals have been long and arduous because so many of the cast didn't know their lines and/or movements.

I'm also happy to have lost some excess weight despite the indulgences of the recent festive period. From a start of 79Kg I'm now down to 67 to hopefully reach my target weight of 60 by Easter time.

Okay, I'll have to leave it there. The coffee that I found on the hotplate was superb by the way - kudos to whomever was responsible for it.

Until I return,
Robbie.


----------



## sharonmac09

It is -12C with a wind chill factor of -17C here.

I was driving to a job site and lo and behold there are a youngish man (about 30 yrs old) walking wearing guess what! A pair of shorts! :yikes: He didn't even wear a winter coat-just a hoodie and a toque! This guy is nuts! And I'm wondering about the state of the other 'nuts' too!


----------



## BigDL

sharonmac09 said:


> It is -12C with a wind chill factor of -17C here.
> 
> I was driving to a job site and lo and behold there are a youngish man (about 30 yrs old) walking wearing guess what! A pair of shorts! :yikes: He didn't even wear a winter coat-just a hoodie and a toque! This guy is nuts! And I'm wondering about the state of the other 'nuts' too!


Maybe the little fellers may have just jumped inside for the ride.


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> It is -12C with a wind chill factor of -17C here.
> 
> I was driving to a job site and lo and behold there are a youngish man (about 30 yrs old) walking wearing guess what! A pair of shorts! :yikes: He didn't even wear a winter coat-just a hoodie and a toque! This guy is nuts! And I'm wondering about the state of the other 'nuts' too!


Probably from the Yukon, or some such place....

Well he is either from there or 'hardening' himself to go there.... :lmao: yes 'nuts' pretty well fits the bill, along with pneumonia .....


----------



## sharonmac09

macdoodle said:


> Probably from the Yukon, or some such place....
> 
> Well he is either from there or 'hardening' himself to go there.... :lmao: yes 'nuts' pretty well fits the bill, along with pneumonia .....


:lmao::lmao: Yep, he must be 'hardening' himself! :lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

BigDL said:


> Maybe the little fellers may have just jumped inside for the ride.


Like a scared turtle. - Jerry Senfield

I thought you were crazy. Now I can clearly see your nuts. - Austin Powers


----------



## BigDL

macdoodle said:


> Probably from the Yukon, or some such place....
> 
> Well he is either from there or 'hardening' himself to go there.... :lmao: yes 'nuts' pretty well fits the bill, along with pneumonia .....


....or a transplanted Haligonian runner, walking it off, that is if Sharon is not from HRM. In which county do you reside Sharon?


----------



## sharonmac09

BigDL said:


> or a transplanted Haligonian runner, walking it off, that is if Sharon is not from HRM. In which county do you reside Sharon?


In Pictou County! I'm actually transplanted from Hastings County in Ontario.

What about you BigDL (I can't remember your name-is it Scott?)?


----------



## BigDL

MaxPower said:


> Like a scared turtle. - Jerry Senfield
> 
> I thought you were crazy. Now I can clearly see your nuts. - Austin Powers


or "Your nuts!" "What about em?"


----------



## BigDL

sharonmac09 said:


> In Pictou County! I'm actually transplanted from Hastings County in Ontario.
> 
> What about you BigDL (I can't remember your name-is it Scott?)?


Halifax and transplanted to Albert County NB, and Scott would be my brother, I am Dana.


----------



## sharonmac09

BigDL said:


> or "Your nuts!" "What about em?"


You're friggin' nuts!


----------



## sharonmac09

BigDL said:


> Halifax and transplanted to Albert County NB, and Scott would be my brother, I am Dana.


Hi Dana! Is your brother Scott a shang gang member?


----------



## BigDL

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Dana! Is your brother Scott a shang gang member?


No he sadly moved to rural Manitoba and not that far from Winnipeg however no high speed therefore he does not bother with the internet on dialup.

Speaking of which has Nova Scotia completed the rural highspeed initiative to have everyone hooked up to the net via broadband if they choose?


----------



## sharonmac09

BigDL said:


> No he sadly moved to rural Manitoba and not that far from Winnipeg however no high speed therefore he does not bother with the internet on dialup.
> 
> Speaking of which has Nova Scotia completed the rural highspeed initiative to have everyone hooked up to the net via broadband if they choose?


No not quite. There are still several dialup only areas here in Pictou County but in my area we have broadband. Whew!


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> ?
> Caman- Good luck in the studio. I didn't know hummingbirds could sing! Try to keep the nectar to a minimum today or you'll really be buzzin'.


Good morning Kim.

Of course they they do.
Look at the start of this documentary. :lmao:




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

Some people have all the time in the world. :lmao:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal, Sharon, Leslie, Don, Warren, Robbie, Kim, Dana, Caman, et al. Think I got everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

In 50 minutes, I can clear out a third of my driveway. Still, his car is now free of snow.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> In 50 minutes, I can clear out a third of my driveway. Still, his car is now free of snow.


And he didn't just push the snow in front of the next cars either. Paint fully intact, snow disposed of in a responsible and non interfering method, a good job takes time. Note he did not stop his snow clearing activity to adjust his glove. Fluidity of motion, oh my!


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> And he didn't just push the snow in front of the next cars either. Paint fully intact, snow disposed of in a responsible and non interfering method, a good job takes time. Note he did not stop his snow clearing activity to adjust his glove. Fluidity of motion, oh my!


True. It is not wet snow, or he would never have been able to be so neat.

How is the weather in Moncton these days, Dana?


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> True. It is not wet snow, or he would never have been able to be so neat.
> 
> How is the weather in Moncton these days, Dana?


Sunny, a balmy -8, with a mild -13 windchill so a lovely day in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Was just doing my Pre-Valentine's Day planning. It is always difficult for me this time of year as I want each year to be special and not boring, and you can only buy so many chocolates, flowers and such. So to help me this year I made a list of how to impress a woman [ and I also created one for my wife on how to impress a man ] Here is the collective wisdom of being together with the same woman for over 40 years:

How to impress a woman

Wine her
DIne her
Call her
Hug her
Support her
Hold her
Surprise her
COmpliment her
Smile at her
Listen to her
Cry with her
Romance her
Encourage her
Believe in her
Pray with her
Pray for her
Cuddle with her
Shop with her
Give her jewellery
Buy her flowers
Hold her hand
Write love letters to her
Go to the end of the Earth and back again for her 

How to impress a man.....

Show up naked ..... bring food ..... don't block the TV and as I am reminded by SINC ..... beer!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Show up naked ..... bring food ..... don't block the TV


Food?

Beer Rp, you forgot the BEER!


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Sunny, a balmy -8, with a mild -13 windchill so a lovely day in the neighbourhood.


A very cold -9C with a windchill of -17C. A great day for another fire in the woodstove.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Food?
> 
> Beer Rp, you forgot the BEER!


Hahahahaa! Very funny guys...

Don't forget the "relinquish possession of the Remote control" part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Was just doing my Pre-Valentine's Day planning. It is always difficult for me this time of year as I want each year to be special and not boring, and you can only buy so many chocolates, flowers and such. So to help me this year I made a list of how to impress a woman [ and I also created one for my wife on how to impress a man ] Here is the collective wisdom of being together with the same woman for over 40 years:
> 
> How to impress a woman
> 
> Wine her
> DIne her
> Call her
> Hug her
> Support her
> Hold her
> Surprise her
> COmpliment her
> Smile at her
> Listen to her
> Cry with her
> Romance her
> Encourage her
> Believe in her
> Pray with her
> Pray for her
> Cuddle with her
> Shop with her
> Give her jewellery
> Buy her flowers
> Hold her hand
> Write love letters to her
> Go to the end of the Earth and back again for her
> 
> How to impress a man.....
> 
> Show up naked ..... bring food ..... don't block the TV and as I am reminded by SINC ..... beer!


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Actually, my wife and I prefer wind to beer, so that might work better for us. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:
> 
> Actually, my wife and I prefer wind to beer, so that might work better for us. :love2:


Well, if you prefer wind, good on you!

You're sure living in the right place to get lots of it!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, if you prefer wind, good on you!
> 
> You're sure living in the right place to get lots of it!


Ooppps!!!!!!!!  Make that wine and not wind. It has been a long day here working .......... with no snow to shovel and a woodstove to keep hot. I am still getting used to the MBP keyboard.

How is Ann now, Don?


----------



## SINC

Much better. Went for x-rays this a.m. and dropped off the CD to the chiropractor. Now have appointment at 4:15 this afternoon. He wanted x-ray to be sure he was not going to try and adjust an arthritic bone before he would do anything. He told her his goal was to make her 50% more comfortable with yesterday's neck adjustment and she says it worked, her upper neck, shoulders and arms are better than they have been in years. She can walk today albeit slowly. We'll see how it goes later today. She says this guy is very thorough and a great personality to boot.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> A very cold -9C with a windchill of -17C. A great day for another fire in the woodstove.


Much better than a fire in the fireplace in the living room,  that is, if it not accompanied by a chimney.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Much better. Went for x-rays this a.m. and dropped off the CD to the chiropractor. Now have appointment at 4:15 this afternoon. He wanted x-ray to be sure he was not going to try and adjust an arthritic bone before he would do anything. He told her his goal was to make her 50% more comfortable with yesterday's neck adjustment and she says it worked, her upper neck, shoulders and arms are better than they have been in years. She can walk today albeit slowly. We'll see how it goes later today. She says this guy is very thorough and a great personality to boot.


Good to hear, Don. Hope this works. Let us know how she does with this adjustment. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Much better than a fire in the fireplace in the living room,  that is, if it not accompanied by a chimney.


:lmao:

I find that our fireplace in the family room was very inefficient, and we sealed it off and put a woodstove in its place. Had it done by a professional and it was inspected by the Fire Dept., se we have a safe and efficient source of heat once the ice storms of March and April come.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, what type of wood stove do you have? Does it take logs or is it the pellet variety? I have a friend who has a corn stove , it takes corn pellets similar to feed ] and he virtually heats his whole home with it.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Say Marc, what type of wood stove do you have? Does it take logs or is it the pellet variety? I have a friend who has a corn stove , it takes corn pellets similar to feed ] and he virtually heats his whole home with it.


I have to wonder if it smells like popcorn all the time in his house.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I have to wonder if it smells like popcorn all the time in his house.


No it doesn't, but one would think it might. It is also very cool to the touch, so if you have young children around it is a fairly safe stove. My dad had an old wood stove in his living room and we used to dread taking the young ones over due to the heat, but this thing is a cool....very cool. I thought he said a bag of "feed" costs around $35 and he could heat his whole house for about $85 ... but that might be a stretch..... however they seem to be popular in rural areas.


----------



## BigDL

Rps said:


> Say Marc, what type of wood stove do you have? Does it take logs or is it the pellet variety? I have a friend who has a corn stove , it takes corn pellets similar to feed ] and he virtually heats his whole home with it.


A farmer in Pictou County has developed a hay burning (burner) pellet stove. the story here Farm Focus: Regional News | NS farmer has an answer to energy and greenhouse gas problems

Gives a whole nother meaning to the term Hay burner.


----------



## Sonal

BigDL said:


> Gives a whole nother meaning to the term Hay burner.


What's the original meaning?

(City girl... we don't talk about hay much around here.)


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> What's the original meaning?
> 
> (City girl... we don't talk about hay much around here.)


Hi Sonal, when you talk about a hay burner you usually are talking about a horse.

That's one thing I miss living in a town, I used to ride horses. If we had more people riding horses our economy would certainly be more stablized. And as for travel, no oil embargo, just don't step in the exhaust.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, thanks RP, good to know.

I've always wanted to learn to ride... there are a couple of stables in the GTA (Sunnybrook is actually close to wear I work) but riding in Toronto would always be more of a weekend/occasional thing.


----------



## friend

From a Swedish blog:
"I have heard the the Eskimos have 1 billion words for snow.
I have only three: This is enough!"  :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, what type of wood stove do you have? Does it take logs or is it the pellet variety? I have a friend who has a corn stove , it takes corn pellets similar to feed ] and he virtually heats his whole home with it.



Rp, I have a regular Jøtul #3 cast iron woodstove. Sadly, it does not take wood pellets, which are difficult to get here in NL anyway. Such is Life.


pellet stove pros and cons


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Sonal, when you talk about a hay burner you usually are talking about a horse.
> 
> That's one thing I miss living in a town, I used to ride horses. If we had more people riding horses our economy would certainly be more stablized. And as for travel, no oil embargo, just don't step in the exhaust.


"... just don't step in the exhaust." :lmao::clap::lmao:

Obviously, you have never seen me on a horse.


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> From a Swedish blog:
> "I have heard the the Eskimos have 1 billion words for snow.
> I have only three: This is enough!"  :lmao::clap:


I think every country that has know has that many words for it .....Esperanto lives.


----------



## friend

Good night Shangerinos.

See ye tomorrow.


----------



## MaxPower

I had a wood burning stove in one of the homes I owned. This house was designed around the whole premise that the stove would heat the entire house.

The owner showed me his gas bills for the house in Dec, Jan and Feb. They were roughly $8 - $12 each month. Of course he was retired and had the time to spend stoking the stove, where I was at work and wouldn't risk keeping a fire.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I had a wood burning stove in one of the homes I owned. This house was designed around the whole premise that the stove would heat the entire house.
> 
> The owner showed me his gas bills for the house in Dec, Jan and Feb. They were roughly $8 - $12 each month. Of course he was retired and had the time to spend stoking the stove, where I was at work and wouldn't risk keeping a fire.


I agree, Warren. I am at home and can work a few meters from the woodstove. I am able to control the fire and stoke it as the day progresses.


----------



## SINC

Well the verdict is in and my faith in a chiropractor once more reverts to money grubbing bastards.

He warned of a very serious misalignment of the neck and it would take a full year's commitment to treat it. It would begin with visits three times per week for two months, then once a week for three months then, twice monthly for the balance of the year at a cost of $3,800.

In Alberta, health care covers $250 worth of chiropractic services in a single year under our seniors Blue Cross plan.

We told the quack to take a friggin' hike.

I vow I will never darken the door of a quack chiropractor again.

We'll be seeing a specialist thanks.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Was just doing my Pre-Valentine's Day planning. It is always difficult for me this time of year as I want each year to be special and not boring, and you can only buy so many chocolates, flowers and such. So to help me this year I made a list of how to impress a woman [ and I also created one for my wife on how to impress a man ] Here is the collective wisdom of being together with the same woman for over 40 years:
> 
> How to impress a woman
> 
> Wine her
> DIne her
> Call her
> Hug her
> Support her
> Hold her
> Surprise her
> COmpliment her
> Smile at her
> Listen to her
> Cry with her
> Romance her
> Encourage her
> Believe in her
> Pray with her
> Pray for her
> Cuddle with her
> Shop with her
> Give her jewellery
> Buy her flowers
> Hold her hand
> Write love letters to her
> Go to the end of the Earth and back again for her
> 
> How to impress a man.....
> 
> Show up naked ..... bring food ..... don't block the TV and as I am reminded by SINC ..... beer!


Loved the top part, right on!!:clap:
And for the bottom part, it amazes me how easy you guy's are to please.... :lmao:



SINC said:


> Much better. Went for x-rays this a.m. and dropped off the CD to the chiropractor. Now have appointment at 4:15 this afternoon. He wanted x-ray to be sure he was not going to try and adjust an arthritic bone before he would do anything. He told her his goal was to make her 50% more comfortable with yesterday's neck adjustment and she says it worked, her upper neck, shoulders and arms are better than they have been in years. She can walk today albeit slowly. We'll see how it goes later today. She says this guy is very thorough and a great personality to boot.


not sure if you dropped off a CD, or your wife, is this a new 'shortie" ??



friend said:


> Good night Shangerinos.
> 
> See ye tomorrow.


Good night Caman, sleep well .... :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well the verdict is in and my faith in a chiropractor once more reverts to money grubbing bastards.
> 
> He warned of a very serious misalignment of the neck and it would take a full year's commitment to treat it. It would begin with visits three times per week for two months, then once a week for three months then, twice monthly for the balance of the year at a cost of $3,800.
> 
> In Alberta, health care covers $250 worth of chiropractic services in a single year under our seniors Blue Cross plan.
> 
> We told the quack to take a friggin' hike.
> 
> I vow I will never darken the door of a quack chiropractor again.
> 
> We'll be seeing a specialist thanks.


Sad to hear this, Don. My one experience with a chiropractor was somewhat similar. 

How is Ann feeling now?


----------



## KC4

Ouch. Sorry to hear that Don. How discouraging for both of you. 

At least you have an X-Ray to start from. That's a good start.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Ouch. Sorry to hear that Don. How discouraging for both of you.
> 
> At least you have an X-Ray to start from. That's a good start.


It will be interesting to know how a trained specialist (e.g., an orthopedic surgeon) views and interprest this X-ray.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Well the verdict is in and my faith in a chiropractor once more reverts to money grubbing bastards.
> 
> He warned of a very serious misalignment of the neck and it would take a full year's commitment to treat it. It would begin with visits three times per week for two months, then once a week for three months then, twice monthly for the balance of the year at a cost of $3,800.
> 
> In Alberta, health care covers $250 worth of chiropractic services in a single year under our seniors Blue Cross plan.
> 
> We told the quack to take a friggin' hike.
> 
> I vow I will never darken the door of a quack chiropractor again.
> 
> We'll be seeing a specialist thanks.


Sorry to hear you feel that way, Don - especially after you said that she actually felt better after her first visit.

(The cost is actually a lot cheaper than seeing a specialist - it's just that taxpayers pay the specialist, but you get to pay the chiropractor.)

(My husband has had back problems for years - it's not actually a misaligned spine or anything - he actually tore the muscles off the pelvis and every once in a while it 'lets go' again. Doesn't even have to strain it - he's had his back go from a sneeze, or just while sitting looking out the window. He did the rounds of specialists, physiotherapy, etc. Nothing really worked. My advice is 'if it _works_, go for it'.)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Well the verdict is in and my faith in a chiropractor once more reverts to money grubbing bastards.
> 
> He warned of a very serious misalignment of the neck and it would take a full year's commitment to treat it. It would begin with visits three times per week for two months, then once a week for three months then, twice monthly for the balance of the year at a cost of $3,800.
> 
> In Alberta, health care covers $250 worth of chiropractic services in a single year under our seniors Blue Cross plan.
> 
> We told the quack to take a friggin' hike.
> 
> I vow I will never darken the door of a quack chiropractor again.
> 
> We'll be seeing a specialist thanks.


Oh dear, this is really too bad, I wish you could bring her to our guy, if he cannot do anything, he tells you, he will do 3 visits to make certain, and if he doesn't feel he can help, he will refer you to a specialist, but the good thing about him is he won't fool around. He travels from Lethbridge to 3 other 'outposts' all in a week, every week.... 
I do know he even treated a friend on the weekends pro bono because she was in so much pain and the medical Dr's couldn't help, they actually suggested the chiropractor.
I know he has been a wonderful addition to my treatment.... 
However, the other one I went to seemed to make me worse, but they are no longer around, this one has been here for 14 years....in this area...

I am so sorry your experience has left you feeling cheated, (or on the way to it) 
I personally have never heard of this long term treatment diagnosis coming from a chiropractor nor has anyone else I know... most just take it a treatment at a time and see how it goes, after a certain number of treatments, if there is not enough improvement they will tell you... (my experience only ... except for the one) 

don't get upset here, but an acupuncturist (a good one, ask around) can do wonders
in a couple of treatments, no drugs...


----------



## Dr.G.

"don't get upset here, but an acupuncturist (a good one, ask around) can do wonders
in a couple of treatments, no drugs... " I agree here, Leslie.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> If you really felt that way, you shouldn't have gone to one in the first place, just get a medical doctors muscle relaxant and whatever else they would prescribe for the pain.
> 
> How much would regular medical and specialist treatments cost you if they only covered the first $250?
> 
> Hell of a lot more than $3,800.
> 
> Just be happy you don't live under the American medical insurance system. It doesn't take much there to rack up a bill well beyond $3,800.
> 
> So I guess it is 48 visits for $75 each.
> 
> Why not get a second opinion?
> 
> It's not his fault Ann's neck is screwed up. If you fail to take care of things you have no right to get angry at whoever's job it is to fix your problems.
> 
> If you were rude to that Chiropractor, you owe him an apology.
> 
> A chiropractors education is not free, plus they have the overhead of an office and other expenses. Many chiropractors leave a lot to be desired, and many do excellent work.


Garett, with all due respect take a hike, you're way off base.

Insinuating that I was rude to the chiropractor is one thing, which I wasn't, and the rest of your post is pure bullsh!t.

Did I mention I didn't appreciate your attitude either?


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's not his fault Ann's neck is screwed up. If you fail to take care of things you have no right to get angry at whoever's job it is to fix your problems." Evening, Garett. I have very arthritic knees, but I did not fail to take care of my knees. I have a feeling that Ann's situation was out of her control.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Whoa Garrett! That seemed like an unwarranted personal attack. 

If you don't agree with Don's opinion or in general feel the need to defend the profession of a chiropractor that's one thing. 

What you said seems another.


----------



## Sonal

I think for the sake of peace and quiet, we can let Garrett and Don sort this out between themselves, even if the result is only for each to say what they need to say and let it go.

Pardon me, just a veteran of too many arguments on the intenet.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I think for the sake of peace and quiet, we can let Garrett and Don sort this out between themselves, even if the result is only for each to say what they need to say and let it go.
> 
> Pardon me, just a veteran of too many arguments on the intenet.


OK, Agreed.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> I think for the sake of peace and quiet, we can let Garrett and Don sort this out between themselves, even if the result is only for each to say what they need to say and let it go.
> 
> Pardon me, just a veteran of too many arguments on the intenet.


Thing is, I'm done. That's all I have to say, but I'm damned if I would have let it go without some defence of Ann. It was a totally uncalled for attack.


----------



## macdoodle

Well, this for y'all who are in the market for a new home... this one's for sale,
Caman... are you interested? (you would have to live in Tennessee though, but lots of music around...

SweetbriarWilliamson County, Tennessee - Real Estate Photos

Alan Jackson's home is up for grabs.... it's unbelievable!!

Must be downsizing ....


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Pardon me, just a veteran of too many arguments on the intenet.


No, there is not. 
Just kiddin´. 

It's difficult to talk about thing on the net that upset us.
It's so easy in real life to do a gesture, roll your eyes, shake your head,
smile or laugh or do something subtle that gives the full extent
of our comment or statement and tilt it ever so slightly but precise,
which we can't over the net. That is one of the biggest problems with
online conversation. But the pros proceeds the cons, I think.
I have Canadian friends that I otherwise might not have had.


----------



## friend

Good morning Shang.

Getting there, with 0 degrees today. 
Wil take it a bit easy for a few minutes before going to the studio.
.............
_This is a new cycle of human power. 
All the horizons of the world are luminous, 
and the world will become indeed as a garden
and a paradise.
The gift of God to this enlightened age is the
knowledge of the oneness of mankind and of 
the fundamental oneness of religion._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Well, this for y'all who are in the market for a new home... this one's for sale,
> Caman... are you interested? (you would have to live in Tennessee though, but lots of music around...


It's a wee bit to expensive at the moment. 
$38,000,000
But I'll keep it in mind, if the records start to sell like mad.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, sounds like you are about to enjoy a nice winter's day. Off to work I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. I shall make some hot breakfast for us all, along with brewing some fresh coffee and tea. Enjoy. -12C but only a -14C windchill, so we are warming up a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how well did Ann sleep overnight? Is she feeling any better this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, we should introduce your two Swedish lovebirds to two Newfoundland puffins.


----------



## SINC

Ann's mobility has returned Marc, but not due to any further treatment. After the shake down job for the $3,800, she walked out and won't be returning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann's mobility has returned Marc, but not due to any further treatment. After the hosing down job for the $3,800, she walked out and won't be returning.


Good to hear. No pain? How is your hip doing these days?

Sadly, many nurses can't have a full career due to the strain on their bodies due to the nature of the work they do. Give her my best.


----------



## SINC

She still has some pain, but no more than normal with arthritis. My hip has been bothersome lately. Now when I stand bend over at the kitchen counter chopping veggies or whatever when making soup etc., it gets too painful to continue and I have to sit and rest it every 15 minutes or less.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> She still has some pain, but no more than normal with arthritis. My hip has been bothersome lately. Now when I stand bend over at the kitchen counter chopping veggies or whatever when making soup etc., it gets too painful to continue and I have to sit and rest it every 15 minutes or less.


Good luck to you both. I find I have to keep moving because of the arthritis in my knees.

Liked your "Dear, Andy" cartoon in today's SAP. Laugh, but we once did this with my son. Another time, my wife called him on his cell phone when he was upstairs.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Thanks for breakfast Marc. How are things today in NL for you? 

Good Luck in the studio Caman. Don't sing like a Lovebird -they sound awful, but They definitely have power. Puffins are probably not much better. Think canary. 

Don, I'm glad Ann is more mobile this morning. Sorry to hear about your hip being troublesome. Hopefully both of you will improve quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you and Kacey doing these days?

Snowing and -7C here in St.John's, but it is light snow and a quiet day.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. I'm surviving Day 4 of my wife being in LA. Tomorrow she comes home.

Don, if Ann's problem persists, try some heat - moist heat if you can find it, but those bean bags that you nuke will do in a pinch. Oh, and BTW the cost for my consultation - FREE. 

I have to agree with you that the Chiropractor was out for a cash grab, taking advantage of you. Good for you for not returning. This is one of the reasons I left the industry. It was all about the money. I had 115 residents and 110 of those were on a treatment plan. I would guess half didn't really need it or want it. I had to encourage them that they needed physio because I am dictated to not go against the orders of the PT. In our business the more people you see, the more money the company makes. So I wasn't able to give proper treatment to people who needed it. I had to spend a maximum of 5 minutes with the resident, then move on to the next. I would see 65 average in a day, and the company expected more when I was able to keep up the pace. This was common across the board. I worked for two different companies and five different PT's and they were all the same. Clinics are different however. Not so much a money grab.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. How is little Gizmo this morning? Remember to have pure pumpkin (in a can) on hand for when his poop is loose. It works wonders. As well, a carrot a day also helps, and pups love to munch on them. Just cut the end off. How is crate training working?

Oh, and BTW the cost for my consultation - $782.73. That's the price you pay for not having puppy insurance ............. which I can sell to you for a low fee of $275 per month. Interested???


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. How is little Gizmo this morning? Remember to have pure pumpkin (in a can) on hand for when his poop is loose. It works wonders. As well, a carrot a day also helps, and pups love to munch on them. Just cut the end off. How is crate training working?
> 
> Oh, and BTW the cost for my consultation - $782.73. That's the price you pay for not having puppy insurance ............. which I can sell to you for a low fee of $275 per month. Interested???


So far so good Marc. Gizmo is doing well. He's currently having a little schnooze on the floor.

Thanks for the offer on the insurance. We have a very comprehensive insurance plan that covers everything for vet bills, vaccinations accidents and illness. I think I got it from a relative of yours - Dewey Cheetem and Howe Insurance.

I also heard they have branched out to Chiropractic care too.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you and Kacey doing these days?
> 
> Snowing and -7C here in St.John's, but it is light snow and a quiet day.


Kacey is at home today, ill. She just came back from a 3 day school X-Country skiing trip so I'm thinking and hoping it is just general fatigue. They do not tend to get a lot of sleep on these outings.

I am busy doing a bunch of things, cookbook/pilot related, getting ready for another semester to start at school (next week) and helping my son and his wife with a move into their new home soon, in addition to looking after my extended family. Other than that, not much.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> So far so good Marc. Gizmo is doing well. He's currently having a little schnooze on the floor.
> 
> Thanks for the offer on the insurance. We have a very comprehensive insurance plan that covers everything for vet bills, vaccinations accidents and illness. I think I got it from a relative of yours - Dewey Cheetem and Howe Insurance.
> 
> I also heard they have branched out to Chiropractic care too.


No, my firm is Dewey, Cheatham and Howe Insurance. Dewey Cheetem and Howe Insurance has been closed by the Insurance Board of Canada all this month. Dewey Cheetem was running a Ponzi scheme. I hope that you did not send them any mnoney yet, since you won't see your money nor any coverage.

Glad to hear that Giz-man Jack is doing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Kacey is at home today, ill. She just came back from a 3 day school X-Country skiing trip so I'm thinking and hoping it is just general fatigue. They do not tend to get a lot of sleep on these outings.
> 
> I am busy doing a bunch of things, cookbook/pilot related, getting ready for another semester to start at school (next week) and helping my son and his wife with a move into their new home soon, in addition to looking after my extended family. Other than that, not much.


Kim, sounds as if you could use a session or two in our Relaxation Spa and Meditation Grotto. Interested?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, sounds as if you could use a session or two in our Relaxation Spa and Meditation Grotto. Interested?


You mean...uh, you mean.._this_ is'nt it?


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Ann's mobility has returned Marc, but not due to any further treatment. After the shake down job for the $3,800, she walked out and won't be returning.


Clarify something for me, please, Don. Did the chiropractor ask for a lump sum payment in advance of treatment? Or was this just an estimate?

The reason I ask is my daughter went to see a chiropractor for her back, and initially she went three times in a week, and then twice a week for a couple of weeks, and now she is going once a week. (Her first visit was in the middle of December.)

But the chiropractor didn't ask for payment in advance, and when she progressed more quickly, he cut back the frequency of the visits to correspond with the actual 'need for treatment'.

She is very happy with the results, and is happily doing back strengthening exercises which the chiropractor gave her which he told her "If you do these, I'll be without you as a patient." 

I just hate to see you discard a treatment option for Ann that does work for some.



SINC said:


> She still has some pain, but no more than normal with arthritis. My hip has been bothersome lately. Now when I stand bend over at the kitchen counter chopping veggies or whatever when making soup etc., it gets too painful to continue and I have to sit and rest it every 15 minutes or less.


When we had our kitchen done last year we added a peninsula work/eating area that has a seating area at it. ("Counter" height chairs were bought). When I go into the kitchen to help my husband I sit at the counter and chop vegetables. Is sitting and chopping an option for you? 

---

Morning everyone. Olympic torch coming through today, so ... film at 11. 

Later.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, you are all in the clubhouse, eating brekkie and sharing thoughts and ideas, the soothing music is a balm to any troubles, so I ask that you let it engulf you, and move your energy to a healthier place, mentally, emotionally and yes, physically, it can do wonders, healing comes in many forms, music not the least of it. 

Warren, when you do physio, do you use music as part of your therapy? I think your post was most interesting as I have seen the same attitude in some 'natural healing paths,' (using this to include the great variety) not all, but it gives a bad name to those who are genuine in their desire to truly help.... there are always the charlatans in any business who just there for the $$. It is sad but true, and the area of health seems to have more than it's share because this is where folks would do anything.... 
I have had people over the years (on and off) I have told not to pay me until treatment was finished, if it helped, they could offer what they could, and if not, there was no charge.... those people became great friends, and we still keep in touch.

While you all sit musing on your day ahead, think of some wonderful music that helps you in some way feel better, put that into the CD slot in your mind and let it play away and do it's magic....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> You mean...uh, you mean.._this_ is'nt it?


No, our Relaxation Spa and Meditation Grotto is through The Cafe Chez Marc, by special invitation only.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 

Glad to hear that Ann is doing better today, Don, though sorry to hear your hip is a bit worse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How is your quest for an advanced degree coming along?


----------



## Rps

MLeh said:


> Morning everyone. Olympic torch coming through today, so ... film at 11.
> 
> Later.


We had the Olympic torch come through Bowmanville a while ago, but my wife wouldn't let me go see it .... apparently she is in opposition to me seeing an old flame.........


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> Morning all, you are all in the clubhouse, eating brekkie and sharing thoughts and ideas, the soothing music is a balm to any troubles, so I ask that you let it engulf you, and move your energy to a healthier place, mentally, emotionally and yes, physically, it can do wonders, healing comes in many forms, music not the least of it.
> 
> Warren, when you do physio, do you use music as part of your therapy? I think your post was most interesting as I have seen the same attitude in some 'natural healing paths,' (using this to include the great variety) not all, but it gives a bad name to those who are genuine in their desire to truly help.... there are always the charlatans in any business who just there for the $$. It is sad but true, and the area of health seems to have more than it's share because this is where folks would do anything....
> I have had people over the years (on and off) I have told not to pay me until treatment was finished, if it helped, they could offer what they could, and if not, there was no charge.... those people became great friends, and we still keep in touch.
> 
> While you all sit musing on your day ahead, think of some wonderful music that helps you in some way feel better, put that into the CD slot in your mind and let it play away and do it's magic....


I could tell you stories about the industry. All this in a short time I have been practicing. Since Physio is direct access, most people don't know that for an ache or pain they can go directly to a Physiotherapist and not need a doctors referral. However for most, they go to their doctor first. That's fine but the doctor will often say "there's a good clinic here...". This is how most Physiotherapists get their business. What most peiople don't know that every time a doctor gives a referral like this the physiotherapist gives them a kick back. This happens all the time and it is unfortunate for an honest PT to make a living.

When I practiced, I didn't use music (PT's don't practice with music), however the last home I worked at there was a music therapist that came in once a week. The residents loved it, especially the dementia residents.

The clinic I worked at we had music on all the time. I would often find my PT dancing as he went from patient to patient. I really miss working there but that was during my placement and there was no chance of getting any employment afterward.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How is your quest for an advanced degree coming along?


Stalled at the moment. The nonfiction is tripping me up. 

I have some ideas for some personal essays to write, but it's difficult to sit down and write them because, well, they are personal.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon Sonal.

I'm preparing some Indian tea. Care for some?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We had the Olympic torch come through Bowmanville a while ago, but my wife wouldn't let me go see it .... apparently she is in opposition to me seeing an old flame.........


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Stalled at the moment. The nonfiction is tripping me up.
> 
> I have some ideas for some personal essays to write, but it's difficult to sit down and write them because, well, they are personal.


Yes, this can get difficult. I tell my students to get their students to think that they are only writing for themselves. That way, their focus is upon a singular audience. Good luck. 



MaxPower said:


> Afternoon Sonal.
> 
> I'm preparing some Indian tea. Care for some?


Warren, I will have some if Sonal passes on the tea.

"What most peiople don't know that every time a doctor gives a referral like this the physiotherapist gives them a kick back. This happens all the time and it is unfortunate for an honest PT to make a living." Interesting. Here in NL, if you want insurance to cover a PT visit, you need a doctor's prescription for PT, but they don't say who to go and see. You pick your own PT.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon Sonal.
> 
> I'm preparing some Indian tea. Care for some?


I'd love some Warren, thank you.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "What most peiople don't know that every time a doctor gives a referral like this the physiotherapist gives them a kick back. This happens all the time and it is unfortunate for an honest PT to make a living." Interesting. Here in NL, if you want insurance to cover a PT visit, you need a doctor's prescription for PT, but they don't say who to go and see. You pick your own PT.


That is how it is supposed to work here, except for the insurance. Health benefits generally need a receipt with the PT's registration number on it. Doctor's are not supposed to refer any services, but it is common practice. The patient does have a choice though. You don't have to go and see the PT the doctor suggested. I had physio many moons ago and my doctor referred me to a clinic and I asked him if I had to go there and he told me I was free to go to whomever I choose. However, most patients will go to where their Doctor tell them since they trust their doctor's opinion.

It's a very corrupt system.


----------



## MaxPower

I just have to remember how to make it. 

A client of mine told me once and so did my Physiotherapist I worked with. I know you steep the tea loose in a sauce pan with milk? Is it black tea I use or Jasmine?


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Clarify something for me, please, Don. Did the chiropractor ask for a lump sum payment in advance of treatment? Or was this just an estimate?


He offered the payment terms in one of three options. The full amount in advance, half now and half in six months or 12 equal monthly payments.




MLeh said:


> When we had our kitchen done last year we added a peninsula work/eating area that has a seating area at it. ("Counter" height chairs were bought). When I go into the kitchen to help my husband I sit at the counter and chop vegetables. Is sitting and chopping an option for you?


That is a great idea Elaine, never thought of it, although I would have to buy a proper height stool as our kitchen is tiny.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> I just have to remember how to make it.
> 
> A client of mine told me once and so did my Physiotherapist I worked with. I know you steep the tea loose in a sauce pan with milk? Is it black tea I use or Jasmine?


Usually black tea, though my mom uses a bit of black tea and something that she _calls_ green tea, but truthfully, I can't identify what it actually is. (It's rather grass-like in shape.)


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> He offered the payment terms in one of three options. The full amount in advance, half now and half in six months or 12 equal monthly payments.


Huh. Never heard of that. We had a similar arrangement with our daughter's orthodontist, but all our physio/chiropractor/massage therapy etc. have always been 'pay as you go'.

Weird.



> That is a great idea Elaine, never thought of it, although I would have to buy a proper height stool as our kitchen is tiny.


You don't get quite the same leverage for chopping sitting down as you do when standing up, but it is a compromise. A good sharp knife makes up for that lack though.


----------



## Rps

Hi all: a tekkie question if I may, I've noticed the multiple quotes in posting and have tried to do that here but I can't seem to get the thing to work ... what am I missing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi all: a tekkie question if I may, I've noticed the multiple quotes in posting and have tried to do that here but I can't seem to get the thing to work ... what am I missing?


Afternoon, Rp. If I wanted to quote Sonal, Don and then you, I click on the " tab next to Sonal and Don, and then click on Quote for you. Then, they all come up.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. If I wanted to quote Sonal, Don and then you, I click on the " tab next to Sonal and Don, and then click on Quote for you. Then, they all come up.


Just be sure you click on the correct "quote" button shown here in the middle with the two '' marks:










When you do, you will notice it turns a reddish orange which shows it has noted the quote, then move on to the next quote and repeat. Then use the Post reply button in the lower left corner of the last post, right below the avatar and all the quotes will appear in the window that opens.

You can type your reply between each quote. Easy peasy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Easy peasy ....... over easy. I still only like my eggs scrambled, but this is what my son would request when he was little.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. If I wanted to quote Sonal, Don and then you, I click on the " tab next to Sonal and Don, and then click on Quote for you. Then, they all come up.





SINC said:


> Just be sure you click on the correct "quote" button shown here in the middle with the two '' marks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you do, you will notice it turns a reddish orange which shows it has noted the quote, then move on to the next quote and repeat. Then use the Post reply button in the lower left corner of the last post, right below the avatar and all the quotes will appear in the window that opens.
> 
> You can type your reply between each quote. Easy peasy.





Dr.G. said:


> Easy peasy ....... over easy. I still only like my eggs scrambled, but this is what my son would request when he was little.


Okay, I see, thanks for the help!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, I see, thanks for the help!


Easy peasy ....... over easy. Thank you for flying the Don and Marc Airlines. Have a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

I may have to fly in Guy and some of his snow clearing equipment. We are going to get over 40cm of snow whipped about by northeasterly winds of over 100km/h tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I may have to fly in Guy and some of his snow clearing equipment. We are going to get over 40cm of snow whipped about by northeasterly winds of over 100km/h tomorrow. We shall see.


WOW! .... what does that look like when it's over, about 3 ft [ your 40 cm plus everyone elses..... ]


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> WOW! .... what does that look like when it's over, about 3 ft [ your 40 cm plus everyone elses..... ]


Rp, not a pretty sight ............. 

It's the wind that causes the problems, and the fact that the temps will go from -4C to 0C, which means the snow is heavy. Hospitals here in this area are already gearing up for an influx of heart attacks due to shoveling. I do a bit to keep a path to my garage, where I keep my snowblower, and to keep my doors free in case we have to get out quickly. But I shall wait until Saturday to use the snowblower.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is what is gaining strength off of the coast of NL and is going to pound us overnight and into most of tomorrow. We shall see.

I pity the poor doxies.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/...m_1070_100.jpg


----------



## friend

That's a lot of snow Marc.

I'm going to leave the Swedish Mac forum.
I have received treats through private message from someone
I don't know, or it could be someone who uses another nick
the he usually uses. A person that should ask his GP for some tranquilizers.


----------



## MaxPower

I'd come and help you if I could Marc. Actually the boys are quite good at shoveling.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> That's a lot of snow Marc.
> 
> I'm going to leave the Swedish Mac forum.
> I have received treats through private message from someone
> I don't know, or it could be someone who uses another nick
> the he usually uses. A person that should ask his GP for some tranquilizers.


Wow - sorry to hear of this Caman. That's rather distressing. It's too bad you feel you need to leave the forum over this. I hope that's the end of the threats. (I assume you meant threats and not treats)


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> I'd come and help you if I could Marc. Actually the boys are quite good at shoveling.


I'd come and help too if I could - but I may consume too many Bolor Specials to be worth it. Take it slow and easy with removing the snow. 

We usually get huge, heavy dumps of snow here in the spring. I am not looking forward to that. 

Is it illegal to use a blow torch on your sidewalk????


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good evening, all. Hope everybody is doing well and anticipating the end of the week.

Marc, I couldn't open the link (got a 'not found' message) but it sounds like you're awaiting some bad weather. I'm crossing my fingers that the worst part passes you by ...

Have started moving stuff into the new place. I am a bit hampered because the hydro is paid by the tenant -- and since I haven't moved in yet, of course there is no hydro, so once dusk starts to fall that is pretty much the end of moving for that day.  One of the drawbacks of moving in winter ... although I can do as I have already done and leave the hall door wide open.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Wow - sorry to hear of this Caman. That's rather distressing. It's too bad you feel you need to leave the forum over this. I hope that's the end of the threats. (I assume you meant threats and not treats)


Hi Kim.
Yes I did. Although treats would be nicer :lmao:
I can't spell! 
The wife tries her best to get me sorted out, but 
apparently with little success. 

Good evening Mona.
All well I hope.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> This is what is gaining strength off of the coast of NL and is going to pound us overnight and into most of tomorrow. We shall see.
> 
> I pity the poor doxies.
> 
> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/...m_1070_100.jpg


Your link gives me a 404 error. That storm well south of Nova Scotia did not affect us today, however it will affect Moncton in the next few days because of the back side winds from that Nor'Easter and a gathering clouds and moisture and the air temperature warming (possibly a warm stinky proposition with wind from the backside of a storm)


----------



## friend

Time for bed.
Good night all.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

KC4 said:


> I'd come and help too if I could - but I may consume too many Bolor Specials to be worth it. Take it slow and easy with removing the snow.
> 
> We usually get huge, heavy dumps of snow here in the spring. I am not looking forward to that.
> 
> Is it illegal to use a blow torch on your sidewalk????


Depends on whether your neighbours report you or ask you to come over and do theirs next ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. I received a strange PM from someone wanting to buy bones. I reported the person.

We are in for it now. Environment Canada forecast about 2cm of snow overnight ............... so far, we have had about 10cm fall and it is still coming down hard. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'd come and help you if I could Marc. Actually the boys are quite good at shoveling.





KC4 said:


> I'd come and help too if I could - but I may consume too many Bolor Specials to be worth it. Take it slow and easy with removing the snow.
> 
> We usually get huge, heavy dumps of snow here in the spring. I am not looking forward to that.
> 
> Is it illegal to use a blow torch on your sidewalk????





BigDL said:


> Your link gives me a 404 error. That storm well south of Nova Scotia did not affect us today, however it will affect Moncton in the next few days because of the back side winds from that Nor'Easter and a gathering clouds and moisture and the air temperature warming (possibly a warm stinky proposition with wind from the backside of a storm)


Thank you, Warren, but in storms like these, parents are advised to keep children inside until the storm subsides, in that they are at risk of being lost in the blizzard. There was a child lost a few blocks from here in one blizzard warning, and I live in the center of St.John's. Visibility is zero and in another part of the city, a child was killed as a snowplow came up the road and buried the child in a ton of snow. The driver did not see the child.

Yes, Kim, slow and steady will be the rule of thumb in this storm.

Let's see if this works. It looks like an angry hurricane on the satellite infrared pics.

Satellite Images

A blow torch???????? Interesting idea.


----------



## Rps

I think since the time I have join this forum that almost every second day you have a wind storm there. I would think it the ideal place for a windmill farm ... you would certainly get out from under the oppression of HydroQuebec, or has that usueral contract expired?


----------



## Sonal

Someone explain this to me.

We replaced the windows on the little building. The old windows go into the construction bin. Next day, my project manager sees all the old windows stacked in the alley between our place and the neighbours, and tears a strip off the contractor for not clearing up. Well, the contractors comes out, points out that he did throw the windows in the bin, but someone must have taken them out in the middle of the night... not only that, but they took the trouble to clean them off. He throws them back into the construction bin.

My neighbour called. The old windows are in the alley again.

???


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Someone explain this to me.
> 
> We replaced the windows on the little building. The old windows go into the construction bin. Next day, my project manager sees all the old windows stacked in the alley between our place and the neighbours, and tears a strip off the contractor for not clearing up. Well, the contractors comes out, points out that he did throw the windows in the bin, but someone must have taken them out in the middle of the night... not only that, but they took the trouble to clean them off. He throws them back into the construction bin.
> 
> My neighbour called. The old windows are in the alley again.
> 
> ???


That's bizarre Sonal.
Must be a Windows user.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Warren, but in storms like these, parents are advised to keep children inside until the storm subsides, in that they are at risk of being lost in the blizzard. There was a child lost a few blocks from here in one blizzard warning, and I live in the center of St.John's. Visibility is zero and in another part of the city, a child was killed as a snowplow came up the road and buried the child in a ton of snow. The driver did not see the child.
> 
> Yes, Kim, slow and steady will be the rule of thumb in this storm.
> 
> Let's see if this works. It looks like an angry hurricane on the satellite infrared pics.
> 
> Satellite Images
> 
> A blow torch???????? Interesting idea.


I'd just tie a rope around them and tie it to me. No problem. 

That reminds me of a story when I was about 6 or 7. it was a very cold winter and we lived a few houses up from Lake Ontario. It appeared that the ice on the lake went out for miles. My Dad decided to investigate this ice by grabbing an axe, some rope, and me.

We got to the lake, he tied the rope around my waist, and the other end around him. I was instructed to go out first - his logic that if the ice broke, he would be able to pull me in safely since he would still be on the ice. Hey he was my Dad and I trusted him.

Well we kept walking out on the ice and every 500 feet or so we would chop through the ice to see how thick it was. We must have made it out a kilometer and when we made our final cut the ice was about a foot thick.  We decided to call it quits then and head back. We were convinced that the lake had actually frozen over (at that distance there was no open water in sight).

In all of my years, I have never seen anything like that since.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> That's bizarre Sonal.
> Must be a Windows user.


So taking them out of the bin was what, rebooting?


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> That's bizarre Sonal.
> Must be a Windows user.


Rim shot. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> So taking them out of the bin was what, rebooting?


No I think the Windows command is "Panes". I would bet that sometime in the night a pickup truck will magically appear and the windows will disappear ... soon to be on ebay or in a new contract .... now that would be a reboot.


----------



## Rps

Just wondered Sonal, did the contractor's eyes "glaze" over when spoken to by the manager? Certainly no one would "stoop" to such a thing as stealing them. I mean that certainly would cross a "threshold" don't you think? Maybe they should put a sign up, but it would have to be "ledgible".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I think since the time I have join this forum that almost every second day you have a wind storm there. I would think it the ideal place for a windmill farm ... you would certainly get out from under the oppression of HydroQuebec, or has that usueral contract expired?


Would you believe that the winds blow too strong for a full wind farm, Rp? They come in all directions, seemingly at the same time. We don't get windwarnings from Environment Canada unless they get over 100km/h. So, winds of 75 to 90+km/h are normal. A day without wind is very rare .......... and only usually happens when it is very foggy or very cold.

We did not gain the reputation of the Canadian city with the worst weather year-round by chance.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Just wondered Sonal, did the contractor's eyes "glaze" over when spoken to by the manager? Certainly no one would "stoop" to such a thing as stealing them. I mean that certainly would cross a "threshold" don't you think? Maybe they should put a sign up, but it would have to be "ledgible".


:lmao:
A real Glass act. Hopefully Sonal, it's an open and shut case.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> :lmao:
> A real Glass act. Hopefully Sonal, it's an open and shut case.


I think that we have a new headliner for the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club this weekend. Interested, Kim?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from shoveling round one of this storm. -8C with a -16C windchill made the snow very light, so it was just pushing it to one spot and letting the winds from the northeast blow it into my garden.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Time for bed.
> Good night all.


Goodnight Caman, sleep well friend, and don't worry about the threats, we, the Canadian Shang will protect you, lord knows we have enough dogs to scent him out and bit him from his ankles up... and I have an iron fry pan to top him off!! :lmao:



Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. I received a strange PM from someone wanting to buy bones. I reported the person.
> 
> We are in for it now. Environment Canada forecast about 2cm of snow overnight ............... so far, we have had about 10cm fall and it is still coming down hard. We shall see.


I got a strange email about porn, I have no ides where it came from, have I done something wrong somewhere?? and it didn't even come in as junk...



Dr.G. said:


> Would you believe that the winds blow too strong for a full wind farm, Rp? They come in all directions, seemingly at the same time. We don't get windwarnings from Environment Canada unless they get over 100km/h. So, winds of 75 to 90+km/h are normal. A day without wind is very rare .......... and only usually happens when it is very foggy or very cold.
> 
> We did not gain the reputation of the Canadian city with the worst weather year-round by chance.


I sent you a big snow blower Dr.G ... couple of those college guys would clear you out in no time, just for the joy of the ride!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"I sent you a big snow blower Dr.G ... couple of those college guys would clear you out in no time, just for the joy of the ride!!"

Thanks, Leslie. This might do the trick.

454 cubic inch big block Chevrolet V8 produces 412 horsepower ...... Just in case your havin' any trouble removing snow from your driveway.... this baby will blow snow back to where it came from....

Cool.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Just wondered Sonal, did the contractor's eyes "glaze" over when spoken to by the manager? Certainly no one would "stoop" to such a thing as stealing them. I mean that certainly would cross a "threshold" don't you think? Maybe they should put a sign up, but it would have to be "ledgible".





KC4 said:


> :lmao:
> A real Glass act. Hopefully Sonal, it's an open and shut case.


Ah you two... you just build on one another.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is a good time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Guess it is a good time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight, sleep well, keep the home fires burning.... literally!!


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

-3 again and spring eludes us. 
...
Sultán 18 / February 5

_Say: Think ye that your allegiance to His Cause 
can ever profit Him, or your repudiation of its 
truth cause Him any loss? No, by My Self, the 
All-Subduing, the Inaccessible, the Most High!_
Bahá'u'lláh

_For what if some did not believe? Shall their 
unbelief make the faith of God without effect? 
God forbid...._
Romans 3:3-4


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> Good morning me friends.
> 
> -3 again and spring eludes us.


That's because spring isn't until March 21st. Patience, lad.

---

Morning all.

Record setting temperatures here again yesterday. The cherry tree in the neighbour's yard is in blossom.

Olympic torch came through yesterday, but we're just a 'blip' in the road between Powell River and Squamish, so most of the coverage focused on the ferry ride across Howe Sound. I was amused to see that they didn't use our usual ferry (the older 'Queen of Surrey') but instead brought in a ringer - one of the brand new super ferries that normally plies the waters between Nanaimo and Horseshoe Bay - the Coastal Renaissance. Only the locals would know, I guess. Amusing though.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Elaine. Boy Elaine are you up early this morning. SAP's up for today and I'mm off to work, later . . .


----------



## MLeh

Truth be known, Don, I'm usually up this early - I just don't usually have anything to say.

(Right now working on PST returns, Corporate tax instalment payment, various other paperwork that needs to be done. Early morning is best because the phone isn't ringing and interrupting me.)


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> That's because spring isn't until March 21st. Patience, lad.
> ---
> Record setting temperatures here again yesterday. The cherry tree in the neighbour's yard is in blossom.


Easy for you to say. :lmao:

Good morning Elaine and Don.
All well I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. What a day here in St.John's. Got up to shovel a path for the doxies. 15cm fell by 1AM, when I went to bed. Woke up to another 15cm. 20cm is predicted to "fall" this afternoon and early evening, followed by another 20+cm of snow overnight into this time tomorrow. Winds are gusting at 90km/h, so everything is blowing about. There were spots in my driveway that were blown clear, and other spots that had small drifts up to my calf. -7C temps with a -17C windchill is keeping the snow light. What a mess we are in for today and into tomorrow. Luckily, everything is closed today here in St.John's.

Might someone else make breakfast and keep a supply of freshly brewed tea and coffee coming throughout the day? Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took these pics through the window at 7AM since I did not want to expose the camera lens to the blowing snow.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Elaine and Caman and all who are viewing , how is everyone today. Any word from Dr. G, I guess they were going to get DUMPED on today .... hope it's not too bad.

Don nice job on SAP, I enjoy the "teacher" segments.

Caman, are you in the studio today? Remember a number of us in the Shang would like autographed copies of your CD, let us know when and how please.

Hi Elaine, I'm just getting my tax stuff together. This will be my first year reporting as a retiree, so I may have someone else do it due to imcome splitting..... 

Hope everyone has a good day take care


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

I've put out a breakfast spread of eggs cooked all ways, over easy. poached, scrambled, deviled, fried, boiled, and even tossed. THey are available with a large assortment of accompaniments, such as toast , bagels, hash browns, rice, and tortillas.

In addition, coffee, tea and juice is on tap. 

Don- Off to check out SAP soon, how is Ann doing this morning?

Elaine- My hubby is off to Victoria this morning. I was going to go with him and hang out about town while he worked, but I have too much to do at home here. Now I wish I would have. 

That's interesting about switching the usual Ferry for the newer one. Guess it made better TV. 

Caman - You in the studio again today? If so, hope it goes well.

I bet Marc is out snow shoveling - hope he takes it as slow and easy as possible. (If there is anything easy about it)


----------



## KC4

Hahah - We are all posting similar thoughts concurrently...what a contrast though between Marc's and Elaine's weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp and Kim. How are you folks this morning?


----------



## Rps

Good Marc, looks like you will have your work cut out for you tomorrow with the snow .... not fun at all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Kim and Rp. 

Kim, Ann is much improved this morning. She went to our family doctor yesterday and he requested her x-rays and told her quite firmly to NOT have any more chiropractic treatments until he can examine the x-rays.

Rp, my daughter got me those teacher quips. She is also a teacher, Kindergarden and grade III.

Marc, take it easy on those knees when shovelling the next couple of days.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, I use optical illusions quite often in my sessions, I have attached a link to one of the better sites I have found, just wondering if SAP would benefit from some of them

Optical Illusions Pictures - Visual Illusions


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Kim and Rp.
> 
> Kim, Ann is much improved this morning. She went to our family doctor yesterday and he requested her x-rays and told her quite firmly to NOT have any more chiropractic treatments until he can examine the x-rays.
> 
> Rp, my daughter got me those teacher quips. She is also a teacher, Kindergarden and grade III.
> 
> Marc, take it easy on those knees when shovelling the next couple of days.


Morning, Don. Glad to hear that Ann is feeling better this morning. 

The shoveling I am doing this morning is mostly pushing since it is light, albeit deep drifting snow. The snow is now horizontal going north to south past my window.


----------



## KC4

No Sonal yet this morning? 
I'm wondering if she's cracked the casement of the wicked window wranglers.


----------



## friend

Rp and Kim.
Yeah, singing my heart out. 
I'm working on how to arrange with the payments for the CD.
Marion, our daughter has a Canadian bank account and I might be able 
to use it for this purpose.

Don: I'm happy to here that Ann is felling better.
Give a big hugh from me.

Marc: Enough is enough. No more snow now, right.


----------



## KC4

Caman, If you are in the mood to give out soul/Gospel singers, can I please have the Blind Boys of Alabama? If it wouldn't be too much trouble. Thx.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, I use optical illusions quite often in my sessions, I have attached a link to one of the better sites I have found, just wondering if SAP would benefit from some of them
> 
> Optical Illusions Pictures - Visual Illusions


Thanks for the link Rp, I've run many of these before, but I will take a longer look to see if there are any new ones.


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning All,
Thanks for breakfast Kim, it is a welcome treat! love rice and eggs together ..

Caman, worry pas, spring will arrive, March 21st as far as the calendar goes, but it has been my sad experience to witness snow, or terribly foul weather, every year of my life on this day, so no promises of a right sunny day... 

Don I am happy Ann is feeling better, glad to hear your Dr's advice, it is sound considering the proposal of the chiropractor. Please give her my best.... 

Marc, take it easy-peasy with the snow shovel... hard to keep up when the wind is up and 'blowin' a gale' so don't overdo.

Rp, thanks for the optical illusions site, may I ask in what way you use these in your work and why?


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> No Sonal yet this morning?
> I'm wondering if she's cracked the casement of the wicked window wranglers.




Not yet... I think that will be a mystery for the ages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie and Sonal. How are our fine ladies of the Shang this afternoon?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc: Enough is enough. No more snow now, right." Caman, you jest. I have been out three times in the past 6 hours to keep the back door and deck clear enough for the doxies to go outside. The front will have to wait until tomorrow, since the wind is too strong to even bother.

"Marc, take it easy-peasy with the snow shovel... hard to keep up when the wind is up and 'blowin' a gale' so don't overdo." All too true, Leslie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie and Sonal. How are our fine ladies of the Shang this afternoon?


Afternoon to you too Marc, doing fine so far, since half your day is over, is it looking worse weather-wise than this morning (your morning that is... )

Any chance the storm will not hit, or is that another one of those ... if horses were wishes things ...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Afternoon to you too Marc, doing fine so far, since half your day is over, is it looking worse weather-wise than this morning (your morning that is... )
> 
> Any chance the storm will not hit, or is that another one of those ... if horses were wishes things ...


Afternoon, Leslie. No, the storm is now intensifying, and as temps get warmer, the snow gets heavier and drifts more. This is going to be one of the worst storms I have seen in my 33 years here in St.John's by tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Well, another agonizing day for me dealing with *gasp* Windows. My old MBP (May 2009) that I gave to Crystal crashed on the Bootcamp Windows partition and I am currently reinstalling same. Did I mention I hate doing this?

Also my buddy's new Mac Mini should be here today and I have to do it all over agin for him as his wife needs windows to access her work files from home. I cannot use VMWare or Parallels as the remote log in recognizes the virtual machine and won't allow entry, so it has to be a pure install using Bootcamp.

Grrrrr


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. I just got back from picking up my car from the Lexus dealer. There was a suspension sensor that was causing the vehicle to lean to the right (it has an air suspension that allows the vehicle to be raised or lowered depending on the road conditions). Bad news the sensor cost $550.00 plus labour. The good news it was covered under my extended warranty. I love it when that happens.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Well, another agonizing day for me dealing with *gasp* Windows. My old MBP (May 2009) that I gave to Crystal crashed on the Bootcamp Windows partition and I am currently reinstalling same. Did I mention I hate doing this?
> 
> Also my buddy's new Mac Mini should be here today and I have to do it all over agin for him as his wife needs windows to access her work files from home. I cannot use VMWare or Parallels as the remote log in recognizes the virtual machine and won't allow entry, so it has to be a pure install using Bootcamp.
> 
> Grrrrr


I hear you don. I tried using parallels so I wouldn't have to use Bootcamp for Windows, but for some reason, I couldn't print (which is essential) so I am forced to use Bootcamp. I don't know which is worse. having to reboot every time I have to do my accounting or being without printing capabilities.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I hear you don. I tried using parallels so I wouldn't have to use Bootcamp for Windows, but for some reason, I couldn't print (which is essential) so I am forced to use Bootcamp. I don't know which is worse. having to reboot every time I have to do my accounting or being without printing capabilities.


I switched to VMWare Fusion and can print no problem on my own computer. I had Parallels but had so many issues with it I finally bit the bullet and bought Fusion. It was worth the extra $100 or so.


----------



## MLeh

Sounds like everyone here is having a 'first world' day - issues with all the things they've _got_.

Things could be worse, I guess. 

(My husband's philosophy: the more stuff you have, the more stuff you have that's probably going to break. )


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc: Enough is enough. No more snow now, right." Caman, you jest. I have been out three times in the past 6 hours to keep the back door and deck clear enough for the doxies to go outside. The front will have to wait until tomorrow, since the wind is too strong to even bother.


No no, dear kind Sir.
Me only at suggesting Sir agree with poor Irish fool
and put stop on snow to come at us again this winter. 
Pleeease?


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Caman, worry pas, spring will arrive, March 21st


Yeah, whopeeee. :love2:
I take your word for it.
I do, I do, I do. :clap: :clap::clap:


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> Sounds like everyone here is having a 'first world' day - issues with all the things they've _got_.
> 
> Things could be worse, I guess.
> 
> (My husband's philosophy: the more stuff you have, the more stuff you have that's probably going to break. )


It's one of the perks of living in the first world... my problems, though important to me, are trivial on a broader scale. But I still have the luxury of worrying about them.

Today we are running a new water main to the little building. Soon, people on the 3rd floor will be able to shower without worrying about someone on the first floor turning on a tap.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> It's one of the perks of living in the first world... my problems, though important to me, are trivial on a broader scale. But I still have the luxury of worrying about them.
> 
> Today we are running a new water main to the little building. Soon, people on the 3rd floor will be able to shower without worrying about someone on the first floor turning on a tap.


Yet another high pressure worry for you Sonal. 
Time to tame those main floor main drains.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Yet another high pressure worry for you Sonal.
> Time to tame those main floor main drains.


Yes... and with the basement floor ripped out and re-filled with gravel, the whole situation is a bit rocky.

Mind you, trying to get rid of the squirrels and raccoons in the roof, that's a whole different animal....


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Yes... and with the basement floor ripped out and re-filled with gravel, the whole situation is a bit rocky.
> 
> Mind you, trying to get rid of the squirrels and raccoons in the roof, that's a whole different animal....


Grrrr. Squirrels drive me nutty. They are constantly getting into my dryer vent and romping around in the flex hose. Oh well, with the dryer sheets I use, at least their tails are fluffy and static free.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Grrrr. Squirrels drive me nutty. They are constantly getting into my dryer vent and romping around in the flex hose. Oh well, with the dryer sheets I use, at least their tails are fluffy and static free.


I call 'em tree-rats.

When I had a garden, they would eat my bulbs.


----------



## friend

Keep going girls.
I'll do the drumroll-thingbob.


----------



## SINC

One down, one to go!

Crystal's MBP runs Windows like a damn. :clap:

Onward to my buddies Mac Mini.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> One down, one to go!
> 
> Crystal's MBP runs Windows like a damn. :clap:
> 
> Onward to my buddies Mac Mini.


:clap::clap: Let's keep the good news coming... go mac go!! :lmao:

I the windows using the program you mentioned above... Fusion?


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the afternoon trying to dig out some emergency paths for my neighbors. Both are single moms and both have children who are not well. The snow drift are waist-deep in places, ankle-deep in other places, and over my shoulder in certain spots. And, to make matters worse, we are going to get 35cm more snow, on top of the 30cm we have had already, whipped about by 100km/h winds. It is getting so bad here that the plows are being taken off of the roads. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

God speed Marc.

To quote an old friend: "And this too shall pass".


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> God speed Marc.
> 
> To quote an old friend: "And this too shall pass".


Merci, mon ami. We shall see. 

How is little Gizmo?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. We shall see.
> 
> How is little Gizmo?


Have some hot chocolate on the hob Marc, with a dollop of whipped cream? 

After the snow shoveling of course... that is if you can even see the path....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Have some hot chocolate on the hob Marc, with a dollop of whipped cream?
> 
> After the snow shoveling of course... that is if you can even see the path....


Yes, a Bolor Special, but without the whipped cream, would go over fine just now. It is dark now, but one can hear the howling wind, and I have to go out each hour to clear a path for the doxies.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> God speed Marc.
> 
> To quote an old friend: "And this too shall pass".


Yes, but the problem is not knowing how long it will take...

and I too am wondering how Gizmo is making out, have things cleared up?

May I suggest you get some slippery elm to have on hand, both for dog and humans, it is very good at helping clear up this condition, even just a chill in the tummy can cause this, Slippery Elm, can be added to food, to make the medicine go down....


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, Deborah keeps Slippery Elm on hand for all of our doxies, along with pumpkin.


----------



## friend

Good night Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Hopefully, I shall speak with you in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good night Shang.


Goodnight Caman, seems so early for your ' retirement...'  it is 3m here... 

Sleep well friend, see you in the morrow... :yawn:


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Rp, thanks for the optical illusions site, may I ask in what way you use these in your work and why?


Hi Leslie, I use these 3 ways, first as an intro to paradigm breaking. I take a picture, build a session around it on the first visual side, then react to the second visual side, engineers hate this sort of stuff, but it helps train people to "see" other options.

Second, those who have children with learning disabilities do not "see" things the way their children do .... sometimes making the parents, or the kid's teachers uncomfortable in these sessions forces them to understand what the child sees.

Finally, in my ESL sessions I use these to generate discussion in the session. These really get the participants going.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> It's one of the perks of living in the first world... my problems, though important to me, are trivial on a broader scale. But I still have the luxury of worrying about them.
> 
> Today we are running a new water main to the little building. Soon, people on the 3rd floor will be able to shower without worrying about someone on the first floor turning on a tap.


I find the quote of the First World interesting. I have been studying the works of Paulo Freire and one of his comments that has stuck with me is the within the First world, we have a Third World and within the Third World there is a First World. To him, the concept of Third World is ideological and political not geographic .... this post is surely a sign of way tooooooo much reading on my part and not enough wine. So I'm off to correct that this instant by pouring a big one and making Gail a pasta dinner.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi Leslie, I use these 3 ways, first as an intro to paradigm breaking. I take a picture, build a session around it on the first visual side, then react to the second visual side, engineers hate this sort of stuff, but it helps train people to "see" other options.
> 
> Second, those who have children with learning disabilities do not "see" things the way their children do .... sometimes making the parents, or the kid's teachers uncomfortable in these sessions forces them to understand what the child sees.
> 
> Finally, in my ESL sessions I use these to generate discussion in the session. These really get the participants going.


Well that is most interesting Rp, since I do sometimes work with dyslexic children I like the idea of having adults see what the child sees, although they get the concept, these would help them 'get the picture'  (the thousand word thing.... )

Thanks for the ideas... most helpful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I find the quote of the First World interesting. I have been studying the works of Paulo Freire and one of his comments that has stuck with me is the within the First world, we have a Third World and within the Third World there is a First World. To him, the concept of Third World is ideological and political not geographic .... this post is surely a sign of way tooooooo much reading on my part and not enough wine. So I'm off to correct that this instant by pouring a big one and making Gail a pasta dinner.


A thought-provoking comment, Rp ........ and one that I feel is true. Freire's communitarian views were in direct conflict with an American-centric view of both First and Third World realities. He utilized this view to formulate his institutional critique and analysis of the ways in which what he considered "dominant and oppressive ideologies" were embedded in the laws, and traditions within most First World countries.


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Well that is most interesting Rp, since I do sometimes work with dyslexic children I like the idea of having adults see what the child sees, although they get the concept, these would help them 'get the picture'  (the thousand word thing.... )
> 
> Thanks for the ideas... most helpful.


Leslie, there is a wonderful video called " How Difficult Can This Be" by Fat City, it is a video where the leader of the organisation takes parents and teachers and we the viewers into the world of the learning impaired. It is amazing as he actually designed a session where normal people become learning impaired.

Marc, if you haven't seen it either, I would recommend all those who work with people [ teaching, counseling, even sales doesn't matter ] to see this, it can be epithical


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A thought-provoking comment, Rp ........ and one that I feel is true. Freire's communitarian views were in direct conflict with an American-centric view of both First and Third World realities. He utilized this view to formulate his institutional critique and analysis of the ways in which what he considered "dominant and oppressive ideologies" were embedded in the laws, and traditions within most First World countries.


Yes, Freire's concept of oppression and dehumanization were often misunderstood by First World educators ..... I think they just read Pedagogy of the Oppressed and that was it .... most were probably "method" skewed and didn't grasp the full extent of his thoughts .... I know his language takes sometime to get used to, but he is sometimes "right on" in my opinion, and your summary of this view is bang on with his point of view.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Leslie, there is a wonderful video called " How Difficult Can This Be" by Fat City, it is a video where the leader of the organisation takes parents and teachers and we the viewers into the world of the learning impaired. It is amazing as he actually designed a session where normal people become learning impaired.
> 
> Marc, if you haven't seen it either, I would recommend all those who work with people [ teaching, counseling, even sales doesn't matter ] to see this, it can be epithical





Rps said:


> Yes, Freire's concept of oppression and dehumanization were often misunderstood by First World educators ..... I think they just read Pedagogy of the Oppressed and that was it .... most were probably "method" skewed and didn't grasp the full extent of his thoughts .... I know his language takes sometime to get used to, but he is sometimes "right on" in my opinion, and your summary of this view is bang on with his point of view.



Thanks for the sites, Rp.

Yes, I think that now Freire's views pertaining to education are coming back into vogue, although I would hate to see his critical thoughts simply accepted because they are Freire's thoughts, without any critical interpretation. He would think that this was necessary, even with his thoughts.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. We shall see.
> 
> How is little Gizmo?


Giz-Man Jack is doing well thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Giz-Man Jack is doing well thanks.


Good to hear this, Warren. Your wife will return to a clean house with a healthy puppy.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Temperate here in Niagara is dropping again ... dang. I was hoping we'd seen the last of frozen-solid weather for this year. Oh well ... no more snow so far *crosses fingers*.

Don, glad to hear Ann is feeling better.

Marc, are you snowed under yet or has the storm finally blown itself out?




friend said:


> Hi Kim.
> Yes I did. Although treats would be nicer :lmao:
> I can't spell!
> The wife tries her best to get me sorted out, but
> apparently with little success.
> 
> Good evening Mona.
> All well I hope.


Hi, Caman. The move is going OK so far ... the teaching, not so well, alas.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Leslie, there is a wonderful video called " How Difficult Can This Be" by Fat City, it is a video where the leader of the organisation takes parents and teachers and we the viewers into the world of the learning impaired. It is amazing as he actually designed a session where normal people become learning impaired.
> 
> Marc, if you haven't seen it either, I would recommend all those who work with people [ teaching, counseling, even sales doesn't matter ] to see this, it can be epithical


May I ask where one could get this video, is it at a store, or on the internet?
I would really like to see it...

Thanks for the information...


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> May I ask where one could get this video, is it at a store, or on the internet?
> I would really like to see it...
> 
> Thanks for the information...


Leslie, I'll give you a website to buy, but really your local library should be able to get it .... I borrowed my copy from the Oshawa Library, here is the site for info:

How Difficult Can This Be?: The F.A.T. City Workshop (DVD)


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Leslie, I'll give you a website to buy, but really your local library should be able to get it .... I borrowed my copy from the Oshawa Library, here is the site for info:
> 
> How Difficult Can This Be?: The F.A.T. City Workshop (DVD)


Thanks, I will see if the library has a copy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mona. How are you tonight?

"Marc, are you snowed under yet or has the storm finally blown itself out?" No, we are about half way through the blizzard, and my cars are about half buried by snow drifts. I am going out once again to shovel off the deck so the doxies at somewhere to go outside. I shall attempt the front comes tomorrow.


----------



## Cameo

Well - I think I have caught up on my reading here, but I don't think I can catch up with posts, but....

Don - glad Ann is mobile and feeling better. I don't like Chiropractors personally, but I do know some people who do soooo, it is all a matter of opinion I think. I have never heard of one who wanted payment in advance though. That is strange.

Warren, glad to hear Giz-man is better. I posted a question on Big Dog Hood in the puppy health section if you want to read the answers.
Lysol is your friend.

Marc - be careful shoveling. Our winter has been so mild that I haven't even shoveled our driveway once yet. Hasn't been enough snow to do it.

Did some testing at a placement agency yesterday - Word - 83%, Excel - 77%, Outlook (I have never used this program) 73% and typing 64 wpm - but I am only "average" and they don't have anything for me at present.........


Kim - funny puns! That had me laughing (the windows!) 


Hi Caman! Hi Leslie! Hi Rps! and everyone else! Have a nice night.


----------



## macdoodle

Good evening Jeanne, I hope you are feeling well, I can't believe there is nothing out there for you, there must be something you could do, how about assignments for students, is that possible? Even copy work for a publisher or paper... 
I don't know what you have available in your area, but would an ad in the paper get you some type of typing work? 
Just trying out suggestions here, maybe you have done all that... 

Good luck in your search, maybe you have to move to another town?? / Province??


----------



## macdoodle

For those of you who may sometimes grab a parking spot.... unaware ...beware!

...:lmao:YouTube - Don't Mess With My Parking Spot.wmv


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. We shall see.
> 
> How is little Gizmo?





macdoodle said:


> Yes, but the problem is not knowing how long it will take...
> 
> and I too am wondering how Gizmo is making out, have things cleared up?
> 
> May I suggest you get some slippery elm to have on hand, both for dog and humans, it is very good at helping clear up this condition, even just a chill in the tummy can cause this, Slippery Elm, can be added to food, to make the medicine go down....


Gizmo is doing just fine. Eating, drinking, basically normal. Although We are not out of the woods just yet, his meds run until Wed, and then 4 days after that I'll take in another stool sample and that will tell us for sure. He's just sitting at my feet as I type this chewing on some rawhide.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Gizmo is doing just fine. Eating, drinking, basically normal. Although We are not out of the woods just yet, his meds run until Wed, and then 4 days after that I'll take in another stool sample and that will tell us for sure. He's just sitting at my feet as I type this chewing on some rawhide.


AWWWW! are you in love yet? Still? even with all the complications?? Yes?
Well good for you... :clap:

I am glad to hear he is clearing up, makes it so much nicer, did the breeder respond well to your notice about this? 
I certainly hope so, she wouldn't want the others in the litter to get it....


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. So good to hear from you again. 

"Did some testing at a placement agency yesterday - Word - 83%, Excel - 77%, Outlook (I have never used this program) 73% and typing 64 wpm - but I am only "average" and they don't have anything for me at present.........". Jeanne, you may be average on these scores, but are way above average in terms of professionalism and drive. Hopefully, that shall be seen and a position will open up for you. Bonne chance, mon amie.

"Marc - be careful shoveling. Our winter has been so mild that I haven't even shoveled our driveway once yet. Hasn't been enough snow to do it." That is just what my wife said. The temps are now at 0C and the snow is getting heavy. No more pushing, but lifting in a back and heart-friendly manner. Tomorrow, I shall tackle the front, which will be "interesting".

I estimate that we have had about 20 inches of snow since last night. Another 5-7 inches might fall overnight and then a few inches tomorrow morning. So, I might not even consider the front driveway until noon. We shall see.

I shall send post of this blizzard sometime tomorrow.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mona. How are you tonight?
> 
> "Marc, are you snowed under yet or has the storm finally blown itself out?" No, we are about half way through the blizzard, and my cars are about half buried by snow drifts. I am going out once again to shovel off the deck so the doxies at somewhere to go outside. I shall attempt the front comes tomorrow.


Good heavens, hope the doxies don't fall into a snowdrift! It sounds like you are getting really hammered. Is it supposed to die down overnight, at least, or do you expect it to go on into tomorrow? The wind here is howling like mad but I don't think anything else is happening. Of course, I refuse to look out the window and find out for sure ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess this is a good time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.

Good night, Jeanne. May some good fortune come your way next week. "Fortes fortuna adiuvat". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Good heavens, hope the doxies don't fall into a snowdrift! It sounds like you are getting really hammered. Is it supposed to die down overnight, at least, or do you expect it to go on into tomorrow? The wind here is howling like mad but I don't think anything else is happening. Of course, I refuse to look out the window and find out for sure ...


Mona, actually, this is my biggest fear, since the drifts are well over a meter deep where they like to play.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Guess this is a good time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.
> 
> Good night, Jeanne. May some good fortune come your way next week. "Fortes fortuna adiuvat". Paix, mon amie.


Goodnight to all in the east, near and far... and future goodnight to those in the west :lmao:

Sleep well everyone .:yawn:


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Did some testing at a placement agency yesterday - ......... Outlook (I have never used this program) 73% ..... -


Baaahahaaaaa! Never used it and still get 73% - That's awesome! :clap::clap:

I think some kids actually can do the same never "using it" and still get through school too! I could do that in some subjects, but others I would totally crash and burn if I tried that and, yes, I tried that. Once burnt, twice fried.

I'm sure there's something good out there for you.... just keep looking, it will eventually show itself.


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone. Just came home from the opera--it was Carmen. Absolutely loved it. Though my ears are still thawing out from the walk home.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friend.

-1 here and I have made a deal with spring.
It will came and melt the snow in a few days and I'll give it a break in
around mid May and will not complain about the weather man until 
the summer. Nor will I request summer to come early this year. :lmao:
.........
Sultán 19 / February 6
_Rejoice, for the heavenly table is prepared for you.
Rejoice, for the angels of heaven are your
assistants and helpers.
Rejoice, for the glance of the Blessed Beauty,
Bahá'u'lláh, is directed upon you.
Rejoice, for Bahá'u'lláh is your Protector.
Rejoice, for the everlasting glory 
is destined for you.
Rejoice, for the eternal life is awaiting you._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Beautiful pic. Send some Spring our way when you are getting into your early Summer. Merci, mon ami.

Sonal, I loved the opera Carmen. It was one of the best opera performances that I have seen. Who sang the role of Carmen and Don José?


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to more snow. We have had about 60cm of snow all told .......... and it is not over yet. We are still under a blizzard warning, so another 15+cm are coming. I clear out some path for the doxies out back, but shall leave the heavy stuff until later today when .......... and if ........... it stops snowing. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> Well - I think I have caught up on my reading here, but I don't think I can catch up with posts, but....
> 
> Don - glad Ann is mobile and feeling better. I don't like Chiropractors personally, but I do know some people who do soooo, it is all a matter of opinion I think. I have never heard of one who wanted payment in advance though. That is strange.
> 
> Warren, glad to hear Giz-man is better. I posted a question on Big Dog Hood in the puppy health section if you want to read the answers.
> Lysol is your friend.
> 
> Marc - be careful shoveling. Our winter has been so mild that I haven't even shoveled our driveway once yet. Hasn't been enough snow to do it.
> 
> Did some testing at a placement agency yesterday - Word - 83%, Excel - 77%, Outlook (I have never used this program) 73% and typing 64 wpm - but I am only "average" and they don't have anything for me at present.........
> 
> 
> Kim - funny puns! That had me laughing (the windows!)
> 
> 
> Hi Caman! Hi Leslie! Hi Rps! and everyone else! Have a nice night.


Thanks for the info JEanne.

I spoke to the vet and she assured me that there is nothing to worry about and to keep disinfecting and lots of hand washing. The worst case if we do get it would be a mild case of the trots. So knowing that I have done everything I can works for me.


----------



## MaxPower

Marc, you sound like you need a hearty breakfast. How about a good old southern breakfast (in honour of the start of the NASCAR season) your choice of bacon, sausage, eggs, toast, hash browns, southern grits (sweetened or non sweetened), juices, coffee and tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. I would love that breakfast. Have not had grits since I came to St.John's. Merci, mon ami.

Glad to hear that Gizmo continues on his mend. That must have been a scare for you all. Kudos, mon ami.

Soon, I won't be able to see my car.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. I would love that breakfast. Have not had grits since I came to St.John's. Merci, mon ami.
> 
> Glad to hear that Gizmo continues on his mend. That must have been a scare for you all. Kudos, mon ami.


Wasn't a scare, more stressful than anything because I didn't want the kids to get sick.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Wasn't a scare, more stressful than anything because I didn't want the kids to get sick.


A valid point, Warren. Still, hopefully, there will be less stress and more fun as your boys and Gizmo get older.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc and Warren. Nice job on the breakfast there Warren. SAP's up and I'm off to comp the Super Bowl edition for tomorrow. Later . . .


----------



## Adrian.

Rarely come through here. Nice morning so I will. G'day Sinc, Marc and the others. 

How is the weather out East and out West? 

We are -7, sunny and no snow! Would be a good tobogganing day with some snow.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Adrian., nice to have you drop by and you're welcome any time.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Hi Adrian! Nice to see your dinosaur in here today. 

Looks like a great breakfast Warren, thanks. I recently had some poblano pepper grits while I was in Houston...They were totally awesome. Meant for a dinner item though...but I would still eat them for breakfast. Hey, I eat pizza for breakfast, what's the diff? 

Marc- Wow, I can't believe you're getting more snow. Do you have any help removing the snow? 

Hi Caman - Are you taking a day off from the studio today? The amount of studio time you are getting is great....and in the daylight hours too! Woot! 

Hope everybody is doing well today!


----------



## Rps

Say Don, how did you get my picture on the "restaurant" joke in SAP? I have newer glasses now...... great joke as well.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

The person who sang Carman was fantastic--she's an Israeli-born singer named Rinat Shaham. Don Jose was not quite as captivating... apparently I saw him Madama Butterfly last fall, but I don't recall his performance: Bryan Hymel.


----------



## Adrian.

KC4 said:


> Marc- Wow, I can't believe you're getting more snow. Do you have any help removing the snow?
> !


Of course he does! This a picture CSIS took of him last year with his V8 snowblower:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Adrian, Kim, Rp, and our very own Sonal. Glad you liked the opera, Sonal. I have been humming the tunes for the past hour or so.

"Marc- Wow, I can't believe you're getting more snow. Do you have any help removing the snow?" My son and his girlfriend will be helping me, once the snow stops falling. My wife's hip is hurting, so she shall tend to tending the doxies. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Adrian. said:


> Of course he does! This a picture CSIS took of him last year with his V8 snowblower:


Adrian, the snow drifts are half way up those exhaust pipes, so my puny 8hp snowblower will have a tough time today. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> The person who sang Carman was fantastic--she's an Israeli-born singer named Rinat Shaham. Don Jose was not quite as captivating... apparently I saw him Madama Butterfly last fall, but I don't recall his performance: Bryan Hymel.


Morning all: Sonal I'm glad you enjoyed the opera [ I'm thinking this opera doesn't have a banjo in it....] I have never been to one, ballet yes, opera no ... would like to. I would suspect the staging for Carman would be quite something ... I have seen it on TV. I'm sure I saw an ad for opera at the Famous Players theatre .... I thought it was them. Now that would be interesting, watching an opera on the big screen with their sound system .... would like to try that......


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Hi Adrian! Nice to see your dinosaur in here today.
> 
> Looks like a great breakfast Warren, thanks. I recently had some poblano pepper grits while I was in Houston...They were totally awesome. Meant for a dinner item though...but I would still eat them for breakfast. Hey, I eat pizza for breakfast, what's the diff?
> 
> Marc- Wow, I can't believe you're getting more snow. Do you have any help removing the snow?
> 
> Hi Caman - Are you taking a day off from the studio today? The amount of studio time you are getting is great....and in the daylight hours too! Woot!
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well today!


Still jealous of your Texas/Mexico trip Kim.

Taquitos, Pico, Gorditias, Whatta Burger. Mmmmm. Mmmmm.


----------



## friend

Hi lads.
Nothing much happening here today and now it's 5 pm.
hasn't been snowing, but still below 0.
Kim: Weekends off. I work mostly m-f 100am to 3/4 pm 
in the studio. from april it will just be 15-20 hours a week.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Glad to catch up with everything here. It's not an easy task sometimes! Puppies and operas and music and snowblowers ... oh my!

Still snowing there, Marc?

Here's a link to the Vanoc video for the torch coming through our part of the world: 

http://www.vancouver2010.com/olympic-videos/hellobc---torch-relay-day-98_268546g116240-gW.html

This morning: just enjoying a nice sunrise - looks like it's going to be a sunny day with a few clouds about, a little cooler (only getting up to around 10°C today).


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, how did you get my picture on the "restaurant" joke in SAP? I have newer glasses now...... great joke as well.


Rp, if I gave away my sources for material, no one would trust me again, so sorry, but that shot of you will have to remain anon. Although I am allowed to say she was giggling when she gave it to me.


----------



## MaxPower

I have a problem.

Should I make chili and wings for the bud shootout and the Superbowl tomorrow or should I do it for next weekend for the Daytona 500? Maybe for all?

What to do. What to do.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Still jealous of your Texas/Mexico trip Kim.
> 
> Taquitos, Pico, Gorditias, Whatta Burger. Mmmmm. Mmmmm.


If you think you're jealous today, wait until you read part three os Kim's six part expose on Texico on tomorrow's SAP and running every Sunday morning in the future. Lots of pictures too!


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I have a problem.
> 
> Should I make chili and wings for the bud shootout and the Superbowl tomorrow or should I do it for next weekend for the Daytona 500? Maybe for all?
> 
> What to do. What to do.


Easy, double wings this weekend and double chili the next.


----------



## macdoodle

Good Morning to ALL ... Well it seems the snow is taking over your life these days Marc, tptptptp I am glad you will have some help at the other end of it!

Caman, I loved the picture of the day, and the greeting matched it, hope you had a good day , hard to believe you are nearly done, and we are just getting going! It will be better when you get to your new place... 

Thanks for the breakfast, the first time I ever had grits was at breakfast in Tennessee,
my friend and I remarked how strange it was to have cream of wheat on the plate and not in a bowl, so we did what any tourist would do, we added milk and sugar, and worked hard to keep it from the eggs.... We laughed for years over that faux pas! 
Couldn't understand why all the servers came to watch us eat! :lmao:
We all learned something new that day! ...to this day I cannot eat Cream of Wheat without thinking of this 'bleep' in our culinary knowledge.... 

Since then, if not sure, I ask what, and how, before I eat... 

Sonal, Rp, Sinc, Warren, Kim, Adrian,Elaine, hope your day started out well and continues.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Morning all: Sonal I'm glad you enjoyed the opera [ I'm thinking this opera doesn't have a banjo in it....] I have never been to one, ballet yes, opera no ... would like to. I would suspect the staging for Carman would be quite something ... I have seen it on TV. I'm sure I saw an ad for opera at the Famous Players theatre .... I thought it was them. Now that would be interesting, watching an opera on the big screen with their sound system .... would like to try that......


Carmen's staging was beautiful, but some of the operas are really dramatic in how they do their sets--it can be incredible. Possibly even better than the shows. 

Next season they are doing Aida, though my seat-neighbour (who turns out to be very knowledgeable about opera--lucky for me, the opera newbie) is a little disappointed since they are doing it in modern dress. 

Oh--and I saw Margaret Atwood at the opera. (In the lobby, not on stage.)


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Morning all! The wind has stopped shrieking and is more of a chill breeze now. Marc, sorry to hear there is _more_ snow on the way for you ... hang in there! Spring will come ... eventually.

Several years ago I was in Texas visiting my sister and at a restaurant asked the server what grits were like. She said she'd never eaten them. Apparently some local foods don't even appeal to the locals ... :lmao:

Must go pack and move more stuff. They have put new carpeting in my new place and it is quite the challenge trying to levitate across it in an attempt to avoid getting melted snow, grit and salt on it ...


----------



## Dr.G.

It took me over 4 hours, and nearly a full tank of gas in my Toro snowblower, but I finally got my driveway cleared out ......... sort of. There are places around our car that can only be done once the car is backed out and I have no desire to move the car ............ or do any more shoveling. So, tomorrow is another day. 

All told, we received about 67cm of snow since Friday night ............ and it is still snowing, albeit light snow with +1C temps.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good grief! Hopefully the lighter snow means the storm is coming to an end. How are the doxies faring?


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Good grief! Hopefully the lighter snow means the storm is coming to an end. How are the doxies faring?


Evening, Mona. Yes, the blizzard has passed, with only a few inches of snow in the forecast for every day until next weekend. That I can deal with easily. 

The doxies are NOT happy campers, in that they can't go out into the back garden to run about in the meter-deep snow. It is very bad for their backs in they try to move about deep snow. That is the problem with having such short legs. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Carmen's staging was beautiful, but some of the operas are really dramatic in how they do their sets--it can be incredible. Possibly even better than the shows.
> 
> Next season they are doing Aida, though my seat-neighbour (who turns out to be very knowledgeable about opera--lucky for me, the opera newbie) is a little disappointed since they are doing it in modern dress.
> 
> Oh--and I saw Margaret Atwood at the opera. (In the lobby, not on stage.)


Sonal, sounds like you had a grand time. Not sure how Aida will be in non-Egyptian garb. Still, the tears may flow no matter what they look like in terms of their costumes. "To die! So pure and lovely!" -- a classic Verdi line.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, sounds like you had a grand time. Not sure how Aida will be in non-Egyptian garb. Still, the tears may flow no matter what they look like in terms of their costumes. "To die! So pure and lovely!" -- a classic Verdi line.


Say Marc, in honour of Super Bowl Sunday, do you think one would go to an opera by Joe Greene and that a football player would have placed fear in the hearts of his opponents if his name was Mean Giuseppe Verdi ?


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Say Marc, in honour of Super Bowl Sunday, do you think one would go to an opera by Joe Greene and that a football player would have placed fear in the hearts of his opponents if his name was Mean Giuseppe Verdi ?


With a wee alteration to the family name perhaps and losing the first name:
Mean Verdict.  :lmao:


----------



## friend

Spoke to the wife on Skype for a hour.
I am a bit tired being so far from her.
It is really starting to bug me. 
Time to move now, me thinks. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> With a wee alteration to the family name perhaps and losing the first name:
> Mean Verdict.  :lmao:





Rps said:


> Say Marc, in honour of Super Bowl Sunday, do you think one would go to an opera by Joe Greene and that a football player would have placed fear in the hearts of his opponents if his name was Mean Giuseppe Verdi ?


You two are in classic form this evening ........... :lmao::clap:

YouTube - Coca-Cola Classic ad: Mean Joe Green [Full Version] (1979)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Spoke to the wife on Skype for a hour.
> I am a bit tired being so far from her.
> It is really starting to bug me.
> Time to move now, me thinks. XX)


My wife and I felt this way when she was in Calgary and I was here. Since I was a single parent, she moved here to NL. Bon chance, mon ami. June rhymes with soon ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Fanny is certainly going to have pups sometime in early March. A student of mine just sent this pic to me. 

On the adoption front, seems like in NL a family can only adopt a child less than three years of age (we are the only province with that sort of regulation). So, we are now looking into being foster parents for a child who is full ward of the province, which means that the parent or parents will not be making a request for the child to be returned, and thus, eligible for full adoption someday. We shall see. Wish us luck.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: There is a much greater need for fostering and it takes a very very special person to do it. It can be very challenging, especially with the older kids, but sometimes a foster parent home is the last hope these children/teens have to find out what a 'normal' life is like. (We have members of our family who were fostered in our family, who are now just part of our extended family, and their kids are considered as much 'nieces and nephews and grandchildren' as any adopted or biologically related children.)

Good luck if this is the course you wish to pursue. Challenging, yet sometimes very rewarding.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Marc: There is a much greater need for fostering and it takes a very very special person to do it. It can be very challenging, especially with the older kids, but sometimes a foster parent home is the last hope these children/teens have to find out what a 'normal' life is like. (We have members of our family who were fostered in our family, who are now just part of our extended family, and their kids are considered as much 'nieces and nephews and grandchildren' as any adopted or biologically related children.)
> 
> Good luck if this is the course you wish to pursue. Challenging, yet sometimes very rewarding.


Thank you, Elaine. I appreciate the kind words and support. We initially were moved by the situation in Haiti. Then, when that area became closed, we looked to other poor countries. We identified a few, but then were told about this regulation of a child needing to be less than 3. 

Then we thought about here in our own province re foster care, since we don't have any orphanages in NL. We would even be willing to take a brother and sister pair if they were say 4 to 7. By the time they hit this age, they rarely get adopted for some reason. We shall see.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mona. Yes, the blizzard has passed, with only a few inches of snow in the forecast for every day until next weekend. That I can deal with easily.
> 
> The doxies are NOT happy campers, in that they can't go out into the back garden to run about in the meter-deep snow. It is very bad for their backs in they try to move about deep snow. That is the problem with having such short legs.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Aw, the poor doxies! Tell them spring IS coming ... just got back from hauling a few more boxes and bags to the new place and it is still reasonably light out! (The hydro's not on in the new place so I can only work until it gets too dark to see.) Wasn't like that even a week or two ago.

Tell me about short legs, LOL. An uncle once asked in puzzlement why, when he sat down beside me, we seemed to be the same height but when we stood up, suddenly I was a couple of inches shorter than he was ... I have a long waist but short legs. Buying slacks is a pain in the patoot. I used to like Northern Reflections because they always had an 'ankle-length' version of all their slacks ... now they have cut back on that to some degree; they have ankle-length versions of some slacks but not all. 

Life is not bad, thanks, Marc, although I fervently hope this is my last move for at least a few years. We have our first test in test construction and grading on Tuesday -- it requires MATH.  Not a lot, thankfully, and calculators are not only permitted but strongly encouraged, so there is hope, even for me ...

I wish you all the best in your efforts at fostering. As Elaine says, it can be a challenge, and it's definitely not something just anybody can do. 

Could it be that four- to-seven-year-olds rarely get adopted because people worry that any problems they have are set in stone by that point?


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Spoke to the wife on Skype for a hour.
> I am a bit tired being so far from her.
> It is really starting to bug me.
> Time to move now, me thinks. XX)


It is hard to be away from someone you depend on, but it is only for a few more weeks, 
18 at the most? 
You are strong and able to do it, just look how far you've come....:clap: the worst is behind you .... you can call this your 'road once travelled' soon... 

Could it be that four- to-seven-year-olds rarely get adopted because people worry that any problems they have are set in stone by that point?

That is somewhat the reason, when you go to adopt , they always suggest no more than the age of 2. (or used to) but I think it depends on the child, how they are invited into your home, (many people make the mistake of 'bribing' or too strict, kids are not dumb, they see through it all... one of the best techniques I have seen with older kids, adopted or not, is the affirmation that indeed they did do (whatever) and if they thought it was nice... etc. 
Then the question, should someone who did this be punished? Yes? well what would you do.... amazing how many give themselves a more severe punishment.... and then you follow through, as long as it isn't viewed as a joke, it usually clears the issue of misbehaviour, in that area anyway...

A good friend of mine in school was a foster child until she was 18, she always referred to her foster parents as mom and poppy , she had a very troubled start, but as she got older realized that she was indeed one of the fortunate ones, and was grateful for the firm, loving guidance she received, she ended up working for the emotionally depleted (her words not mine) outside of her job as a social worker, and had great successes along the way.

Do I think older children are a gamble? no more than having your own... at the very least these kids know they are very lucky, for the most part... JMHO


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Fanny is certainly going to have pups sometime in early March. A student of mine just sent this pic to me.
> 
> On the adoption front, seems like in NL a family can only adopt a child less than three years of age (we are the only province with that sort of regulation). So, we are now looking into being foster parents for a child who is full ward of the province, which means that the parent or parents will not be making a request for the child to be returned, and thus, eligible for full adoption someday. We shall see. Wish us luck.


Congratulations on the sure sign of pups to come and Good Luck and Best Wishes on the Fostering plans. 

The world is as many times new as there are children in our lives. ~Robert Brault



friend said:


> Spoke to the wife on Skype for a hour.
> I am a bit tired being so far from her.
> It is really starting to bug me.
> Time to move now, me thinks. XX)


Hang In There Caman. 

One day you'll be looking back on this trying time and actually have a sense of humor about it. Meanwhile maybe you can use it for lyrical inspiration.


----------



## Sonal

Marc: I wish you and Deborah all the best in becoming foster parents. It's a wonderful and difficult thing to do, but I think the two will find it very rewarding. Best of luck.


----------



## friend

Thanks lad for the support.
It's sooo much harder since we did not have a lot of time together at all
after the marriage. Only 6 week in all. It's the little things that is tough to be away from- 
The day to day things, that's what I miss the most. 
But, God willing, June is not to far away. 

Marc: Good luck. It's a fine and good hearted thing ye are planing. Ye will find a way.

Good night me friends.
Have a nice evening.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sweet dreams.

Marc, much luck with your latest foster child idea.


----------



## Cameo

Marc - I think it is a wonderful idea to foster a child and I wish you the best of luck.
I think Elaine is correct and that it will be a challenge - But I also think that people need to step in and do something for these kids or many of them will end up having troubled lives because they believe that no one cares.

I am not strong enough to do this -I don't have enough patience with kids.My strength in helping others comes more with working with the elderly. 

I think a lot about helping with search and rescue with animals - maybe in the future
when I am on my feet again.

Caman - hang in there big fella - and just think about how wonderful it is going to be when you two are back together. You at least know that you will be and think of things in LOW numbers. Like 2 months instead of 8 weeks type of thing. It does help.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for your kinds thoughts and words Mona, Leslie, Kim, Sonal, Caman, Don and Jeanne. They are appreciated.

Have spent the past few hours cleaning out the driveways of two single moms on the street, and that elderly couple around the corner. Gave me time to think about this possibility, and what it might mean for us all.

My whole body aches, but my heart and soul are feeling warm. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

I give this story to my online students each semester.


Here's a story that speaks to the difference that one person can make.

We should never stop trying to make a difference even if it is only in the life of one child!

The Star fish Story

Once upon a time there was a wise man who used to go to the ocean to do his writing. He had a habit of walking on the beach before he began his work.

One day he was walking along the shore. As he looked down the beach, he
saw a human figure moving like a dancer. He smiled to himself to think of someone who would dance to the day.

So he began to walk faster to catch up. As he got closer, he saw that it was a young man and the young man wasn't dancing, but instead he was reaching down to the shore, picking up something and very gently throwing it into the ocean.

As he got closer he called out, "Good morning! What are you doing?"

The young man paused, looked up and replied, "Throwing starfish in the
ocean." "I guess I should have asked, why are you throwing starfish in the ocean?"

"The sun is up and the tide is going out. And if I don't throw them in they'll die."

"But, young man, don't you realize that there are miles and miles of beach and starfish all along it. You can't possibly make a difference!"

The young man listened politely. Then bent down, picked up another starfish and threw it into the sea, past the breaking waves and said- "It made a difference for that one."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

The weather must be improving here ... for at least an hour I've heard people outside. But I'm much too wussy to go check for myself. 

Goodnight, Marc. Sleep well.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

-5 here today, but not as gloomy as yesterday though.
I been up for awhile and will now have a cup of coffee.
Then it's time for tidying up.
.........................
_The first trainer of a child is the mother. 
The babe,like unto a green and tender branch, 
will grow according to the way it is trained. 
If the training be right, it will grow right, and if 
crooked, the growth likewise, and unto the end 
of life it will conduct itself accordingly._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Good Morning Camán, or I guess that should be afternoon there as it is just past 4:00 a.m. here.

The Sunday Buffet is up and running for Super Bowl Sunday. It is the once a year special with zero calories, so help yourself to whatever you wish this morning along with hot tea and coffee.

SAP's up and running and today features Kim's continuing tale of her foodie expedition to Texico, well worth the read with some great photos too.

Warren provided one of the Super Bowl videos this morning as well, an interesting take on how to build an entire stadium out of snack foods.

Now, I'm off to create yet another SAP for tomorrow. Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Caman and Don.

I just read Kim's foodie experience from Brownsville and Matamoros. Now I'm hungry and missing Texas. Time to make breakfast.... Maybe Gorditas.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Don and Warren. Thanks for the Sunday Buffet for Super Bowl Sunday. Not a single team I care about (e.g., Giants, Jets, Buffalo, Chiefs, Atlanta, Denver, et al) is playing this year. Guess I shall root for the Saints, since they are the underdogs. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Oops. I guess I forgot that Don made breakfast. Oh well. Superbowl Sunday is about eating right?


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of "eating right", Warren, how is little Gizmo eating these days now that his meds are over/about completed?


----------



## MaxPower

Not too bad. He mostly eats at night but nibbles throughout the day. We have him on a self feeding program, since tat is what the breeder had him on.


----------



## SINC

Here is a tale to give you a chuckle this morning. It's a Rp kind of story. 

A woman went to the doctor's office where she was seen by one of the younger doctors. 

After about four minutes in the examination room, she burst out screaming as she ran down the hall. 

An older doctor stopped her and asked what the problem was, and she told him her story.

After listening, he had her sit down and relax in another room. The older doctor marched down the hallway back to where the young doctor was writing on his clipboard.

"What's the matter with you?" the older doctor demanded. "Mrs. Terry is 71 years old, has four grown children and seven grandchildren, and you told her she was pregnant?"

The younger doctor continued writing and without looking up said,

"Does she still have the hiccups?"


----------



## friend

Afternoon lads. 

Thanks for Sunday Buffet.
Here we actually have some sunshine, believe it or not. 
Lovely, lovely for spring hungry me.
I'm gearing up for Superbowl Sunday and like Marc I'll root
for the Saints, since I think New Orleans still could do with some cheering up.

I will probably have to go in to the hospital tomorrow, since my hand is worse.
I got less feeling in the pinky and ring finger and it feel like I have a splinter 
in the the latter. Luckily it's a minor operation, so I'll be able to go home
later the same day. Need to keep those little ones safe and sound and I have no one
to look after them, so being home in the afternoon is a must. No overnight stay here.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 

Caman, hope your hand gets better soon.


----------



## Rps

Don, now THAT joke is a keeper!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Not too bad. He mostly eats at night but nibbles throughout the day. We have him on a self feeding program, since tat is what the breeder had him on.


This is what we did when we only had two dogs. When you get more than two, they compete for the food. Just be sure that he does not get overweight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Caman, hope your hand gets better soon.


Morning, Sonal and Rp. 

Caman, I echo Sonal's concern. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Marc, this is a favourite poem of mine, and I am sure you are well acquainted with the works of this man, but I thought of it when you spoke of fostering a child, it really takes away the stressful thoughts, for it applies to children of all generations, and no matter the child, a guiding hand is all we can do ... ours by birth or those chosen, we are just the guardians of these souls...
Camans post reminded me of this writing...  I love the works of this man....


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Thanks for the Superbowl breakfast Don.The zero calories is a neat trick!

Caman- Good Luck with the surgery - I hope it does the trick. 


Warren - Did you make yourself some gorditas? I have made them but they don't seem to taste the same when I'm not in Texas/Mexico. It must be the altitude, or maybe just the attitude. 

Marc- How are you doing with the snow? Are you winning yet?


----------



## Rps

Hello all: Don here is one for you:

Zeb was in the fertilized egg business. He had several hundred young layers called pullets and eight roosters, whose job was to fertilized the eggs. Zeb kept records and any rooster that didn't perform well went into the soup pot. That took an awful lot of Zeb's time so he got an idea.... he bought some tiny bells which he attached to each rooster. Each bell had a different tone so Zeb could tell from a distance [ usually sitting on his desk with the MBP surfing the web ] which rooster was ... well doing what roosters do. Zeb's favourite rooster was old Brewster.
While Brewster was the champion, one day Zeb noticed that Brewster bell was not ringing, so , courious, Zeb went to investigate. The other roosters were, well , doing what roosters do, but not Brewster. In amazement Zeb noticed that Brewster had the bell in his beak. Brewster would sneak up on the pullets and, well do what roosters do, and then move on to the next one and the next one silently.
Zeb was so impressed he entered Brewster in the local fair, and he was an overwhelming sensation for, not only did he win the No Bell Piece Prize, but he also won the Pulletsurprise!


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hello all: Don here is one for you:
> 
> Zed was in the fertilized egg business. He had several hundred young layers called pullets and eight roosters, whose job was to fertilized the eggs. Zed kept records and any rooster that didn't perform well went into the soup pot. That took an awful lot of Eb's eb's time so he got an idea.... he bought some tiny bells which he attached to each rooster. Each bell had a different tone so Zeb could tell from a distance [ usually sitting on his desk with the MBP surfing the web ] which rooster was ... well doing what roosters do. Zeb's favourite rooster was old Brewster.
> While Brewster was the champion, one day Zeb noticed that Brewster bell was not ringing, so , courious, Zeb went to investigate. The other roosters were, well , doing what roosters do, but not Brewster. In amazement Zeb noticed that Brewster had the bell in his beak. Brewster would sneak up on the pullets and, well do what roosters do, and then move on to the next one and the next one silently.
> Zeb was so impressed he entered Brewster in the local fair, and he was an overwhelming sensation for, not only did he win the No Bell Piece Prize, but he also won the Pulletsurprise!


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Woman's thinking for a happy life





Recently, in a large city in Australia,
a poster featuring a young, thin and tan woman appeared in the window of a gym.
It said, "This summer,
do you want to be a mermaid or a whale?"

A middle-aged woman,
whose physical characteristics did not match those of the woman on the poster,
responded publicly to the question
posed by the gym.


To Whom It May Concern,
Whales are always surrounded by friends (dolphins, sea lions, curious humans.)
They have an active sex life,
get pregnant and have adorable baby whales. 
They have a wonderful time with dolphins stuffing themselves with shrimp.
They play and swim in the seas,
seeing wonderful places like Patagonia,
the Bering Sea
and the coral reefs of Polynesia .
Whales are wonderful singers
and have even recorded CDs.
They are incredible creatures
and virtually have no predators
other than humans.
They are loved, protected and admired
by almost everyone in the world.

Mermaids don't exist.
If they did exist,
they would be lining up outside the offices
of Argentinean psychoanalysts
due to identity crisis. Fish or human?
They don't have a sex life
because they kill men who get close to them, not to mention how could they have sex?
Just look at them ... where is IT?
Therefore, they don't have kids either.
Not to mention,
who wants to get close to a girl who smells
like a fish store?

The choice is perfectly clear to me:
I want to be a whale.

P..S. We are in an age
when media puts into our heads
the idea that only skinny people are beautiful, but I prefer to enjoy an ice cream with my kids, a good dinner with a man who makes me shiver, and a piece of chocolate with my friends.

With time, we gain weight
because we accumulate so much information and wisdom in our heads
that when there is no more room,
it distributes out to the rest of our bodies.
So we aren't heavy,
we are enormously cultured,
educated and happy.
Beginning today, when I look at my butt in the mirror I will think, 
¨Good grief, look how smart I am!¨


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Woman's thinking for a happy life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, in a large city in Australia,
> a poster featuring a young, thin and tan woman appeared in the window of a gym.
> It said, "This summer,
> do you want to be a mermaid or a whale?"
> 
> A middle-aged woman,
> whose physical characteristics did not match those of the woman on the poster,
> responded publicly to the question
> posed by the gym.
> 
> 
> To Whom It May Concern,
> Whales are always surrounded by friends (dolphins, sea lions, curious humans.)
> They have an active sex life,
> get pregnant and have adorable baby whales.
> They have a wonderful time with dolphins stuffing themselves with shrimp.
> They play and swim in the seas,
> seeing wonderful places like Patagonia,
> the Bering Sea
> and the coral reefs of Polynesia .
> Whales are wonderful singers
> and have even recorded CDs.
> They are incredible creatures
> and virtually have no predators
> other than humans.
> They are loved, protected and admired
> by almost everyone in the world.
> 
> Mermaids don't exist.
> If they did exist,
> they would be lining up outside the offices
> of Argentinean psychoanalysts
> due to identity crisis. Fish or human?
> They don't have a sex life
> because they kill men who get close to them, not to mention how could they have sex?
> Just look at them ... where is IT?
> Therefore, they don't have kids either.
> Not to mention,
> who wants to get close to a girl who smells
> like a fish store?
> 
> The choice is perfectly clear to me:
> I want to be a whale.
> 
> P..S. We are in an age
> when media puts into our heads
> the idea that only skinny people are beautiful, but I prefer to enjoy an ice cream with my kids, a good dinner with a man who makes me shiver, and a piece of chocolate with my friends.
> 
> With time, we gain weight
> because we accumulate so much information and wisdom in our heads
> that when there is no more room,
> it distributes out to the rest of our bodies.
> So we aren't heavy,
> we are enormously cultured,
> educated and happy.
> Beginning today, when I look at my butt in the mirror I will think,
> ¨Good grief, look how smart I am!¨
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Great advice ... this is the message we need to get out to the young set ....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Marc, this is a favourite poem of mine, and I am sure you are well acquainted with the works of this man, but I thought of it when you spoke of fostering a child, it really takes away the stressful thoughts, for it applies to children of all generations, and no matter the child, a guiding hand is all we can do ... ours by birth or those chosen, we are just the guardians of these souls...
> Camans post reminded me of this writing... I love the works of this man....


Yes, Leslie, Gibran's writing, especially from "The Prophet" is very similar to Caman's postings each day. Culture comes to The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc- How are you doing with the snow? Are you winning yet?" Afternoon, Kim. I just finished clearing out the last of my driveway about 30 minutes ago. So, now we wait for the next storm. I am hoping that the storm that pounded Washington, DC does not come our way. They got is worse than St.John's.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Leslie, Gibran's writing, especially from "The Prophet" is very similar to Caman's postings each day. Culture comes to The Shang.


I suppose that means I should get busy creating something cultural.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I suppose that means I should get busy creating something cultural.


Well, you are The Shang's Queen of Culture .............. and you do write quite well ............ so ...................... As The Bard once wrote, "Heavy is the head that wears the crown". 

How are you today, mon amie?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, you are The Shang's Queen of Culture .............. and you do write quite well ............ so ...................... As The Bard once wrote, "Heavy is the head that wears the crown".
> 
> How are you today, mon amie?


I'm well... just ventured out in the cold weather to check in on progress on the small building. I don't see the windows anywhere, so I assume someone has claimed them.

Planning to tackle some of the non-fiction today. Key word is planning. Yesterday, I was planning to do this as well, but instead I rearranged all the furniture in my condo, including moving 4 full bookshelves.... somehow, that just seemed like a very high priority.

Any particular plans for Superbowl Sunday?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm well... just ventured out in the cold weather to check in on progress on the small building. I don't see the windows anywhere, so I assume someone has claimed them.
> 
> Planning to tackle some of the non-fiction today. Key word is planning. Yesterday, I was planning to do this as well, but instead I rearranged all the furniture in my condo, including moving 4 full bookshelves.... somehow, that just seemed like a very high priority.
> 
> Any particular plans for Superbowl Sunday?


Good for you, Sonal. Keep writing and soon the Gov. General's Award shall be yours. Bonne chance, mon amie.

Our plans for SS are somewhat similar to yours -- we have to get the whelping room ready for Fanny's puppies. The room is a big bedroom on the back of the house, but we have to clear away the various things there and put down the whelping box. She is not due until early March, so we have time, but it is a quiet Sunday, so this is a good time to get to this chore.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Warren - Did you make yourself some gorditas? I have made them but they don't seem to taste the same when I'm not in Texas/Mexico. It must be the altitude, or maybe just the attitude.


Haven't even tried to make gorditias, taquitos, or anything remotely Tex-Mex that doesn't come out of a box. 

Whenever we are visiting My brother-in-law, he gets his maid to cook us up some authentic mexican. All of the above mentioned is on the menu including pico, bean soup, flauta's and enchlada's. Louisa used to be a chef at one of the restaurants in McAllen so her cooking is the real deal. My brother-in-law always brings up some fajita from Bob Stark's in McAllen Tx. That stuff is awesome in the smoker. Throw it on a tort with all the fixin's and that is a meal.

Would love some authentic recipes though.  Although some of the ingredients are hard to find here. BTW, what was the purpose of the trip to Texas/Mexico?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> BTW, what was the purpose of the trip to Texas/Mexico?


Uh, oh. Someone didn't read parts one and two of the Texico series.


----------



## MaxPower

I may have missed it......

I read one of the parts, where Kim was at the restaurant in Matamoros, being serenaded by the mariachi (sp) Band with their rendition of NY, NY.

Must have missed the purpose of the trip though..


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I may have missed it......
> 
> I read one of the parts, where Kim was at the restaurant in Matamoros, being serenaded by the mariachi (sp) Band with their rendition of NY, NY.
> 
> Must have missed the purpose of the trip though..


Then this must be the segment you missed. 

Reader Response Forum | None | St. Albert


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Haven't even tried to make gorditias, taquitos, or anything remotely Tex-Mex that doesn't come out of a box.
> 
> Whenever we are visiting My brother-in-law, he gets his maid to cook us up some authentic mexican. All of the above mentioned is on the menu including pico, bean soup, flauta's and enchlada's. Louisa used to be a chef at one of the restaurants in McAllen so her cooking is the real deal. My brother-in-law always brings up some fajita from Bob Stark's in McAllen Tx. That stuff is awesome in the smoker. Throw it on a tort with all the fixin's and that is a meal.
> 
> Would love some authentic recipes though.  Although some of the ingredients are hard to find here. BTW, what was the purpose of the trip to Texas/Mexico?


Wow Tex-Mex Home cookin. We were treated to that too. I think it's covered in the next installment. It was my favorite meal of the trip by far.


SINC said:


> Uh, oh. Someone didn't read parts one and two of the Texico series.


I'm relieved. It was a trainwreck of typos and poor grammar. That's what happens when you are exhausted, partially tequila poisoned and typing on an iPhone that autocorrects your words with unintended results... Hahahahahaa. Oooops. Lesson learned.
If you want Warren, I can email you the corrected and expanded Parts 1 and 2 so you can read them. 


MaxPower said:


> I may have missed it......
> 
> I read one of the parts, where Kim was at the restaurant in Matamoros, being serenaded by the mariachi (sp) Band with their rendition of NY, NY.
> 
> Must have missed the purpose of the trip though..


Scouting filming locations for a foodie TV series.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Then this must be the segment you missed.
> 
> Reader Response Forum | None | St. Albert


Arrrghhh!!! ..He reposted it....  I was hoping that was lost to the ancient archives....
:lmao:


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Arrrghhh!!! ..He reposted it....  I was hoping that was lost to the ancient archives....
> :lmao:


Always giving, never taking.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Thought I'd pop in and say "Hi" during one of my wakeful moments...  Still having issues with my so called biological clock, but we do the best the we can. In other words, I have a dog who is turning into quite the couch potato since he's most happy to crawl under a blanket with me. 

Marc, the daylight lamp is helping a bit more now I think... at least I'm not feeling that fatigue that goes to the bones. I hope you are all OK over there, I hear you had some NASTY weather! Too cold here but no snow like that! 

So do I read that Fanny is expecting?  Who is the father? Jack? How exciting for you! And that you are looking for a child to foster... what a wonderful idea! I'm so far behind on the past pages that I'm not sure what went into that decision, but it's wonderful...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> Thought I'd pop in and say "Hi" during one of my wakeful moments...  Still having issues with my so called biological clock, but we do the best the we can. In other words, I have a dog who is turning into quite the couch potato since he's most happy to crawl under a blanket with me.
> 
> Marc, the daylight lamp is helping a bit more now I think... at least I'm not feeling that fatigue that goes to the bones. I hope you are all OK over there, I hear you had some NASTY weather! Too cold here but no snow like that!
> 
> So do I read that Fanny is expecting?  Who is the father? Jack? How exciting for you! And that you are looking for a child to foster... what a wonderful idea! I'm so far behind on the past pages that I'm not sure what went into that decision, but it's wonderful...


Afternoon, Diane. Glad to see you back once again here in The Shang.

Glad to hear the daylight lamp is helping a bit. Have you tried taking Vitamin D?

Yes, we just got through two days of blizzard-like conditions. It hit +2C with a bit of sunshine today, so it was a bit of a respite.

Yes, Fanny should have pups comes early March, with Jack as the father. 

And yes, my wife and I are hoping to become foster parents to a child/siblings in "continuous care". These are children in foster homes in which there is not much chance of the children going back to their mom/parents, and who might be up for adoption. Regulations here in NL make a NL, Canadian or international adoption very difficult if not impossible, except for foster parents.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Afternoon, all. The sun is shining and the weather has warmed up a touch -- not quite warm enough to do a lot of snow melting, which is probably good since I was just looking out the window of my new place and noticed some -- *ahem* -- people with more energy than sense running various motorized bikes on the canal ... better hope that ice is REAL thick, guys!

Congratulations on Fanny's impending parenthood, Marc.

And the jokes were great! :lmao: (Although I confess it took me a minute or two to get the one about the lady with the hiccups! How sad is that?)


----------



## Rps

ComputerIdiot said:


> And the jokes were great! :lmao: (Although I confess it took me a minute or two to get the one about the lady with the hiccups! How sad is that?)


That's because it was an inconceivable story line.................


----------



## ComputerIdiot

:clap: Rp, you are really on a roll! 

How goes the search for a class, by the way?


----------



## Rps

ComputerIdiot said:


> :clap: Rp, you are really on a roll!
> 
> How goes the search for a class, by the way?


Hi Mona: I'm waiting until the move to LaSalle then I'll look for something part time. I've got a substantial amount of reading to do on my Masters, so that will keep me busy. How are your classes?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Congratulations on Fanny's impending parenthood, Marc." Thank you, Mona.


----------



## SINC

Just started reinstall of SL on my MBP after an eight minute long restart today.

When that happens it is time for a fresh install.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> Hi Mona: I'm waiting until the move to LaSalle then I'll look for something part time. I've got a substantial amount of reading to do on my Masters, so that will keep me busy. How are your classes?


I hear you about the reading! I've seen some of the reading we would have to do for a TESL Masters at Brock and it has convinced me it is not for me. I will do a Masters at some point ... just not in TESL Linguistics. I would like to look into doing one in plain ol' Applied Linguistics -- or perhaps in Medieval and Renaissance Studies, which has no practical application whatsoever but I know I would love it. 

Classes are going reasonably well but I have to say I am glad I have a Plan B in place in terms of a new career. My current teaching practicum is not going well at all, IMO. It is a listening class and I find the material too diffuse for somebody (well, specifically, me) with no teaching background at all. I also find myself getting somewhat contradictory advice from the mentoring teacher -- one week she says she doesn't think we should write much on the board because it is a listening class and the next week she asks why I didn't use the board more and that when I am observed I will be docked marks for that ...  I have four classes left to "teach" and frankly at this point I just want to get this part of the practicum over with.

After Reading Week I go into a 3rd-level grammar class and I am actually looking forward to that, partly because the subject is more focused and partly because I observed a 3rd-level grammar class so am going in with at least some practical ideas about how to teach it.

How is the move going? I am in the middle of the same thing but at least I'm only moving elsewhere in the same city. The super's girlfriend went in today and vacuumed up the bits and pieces left from the installation of the new carpet so now I can bring in stuff that sits on the floor ... boxes and small pieces of furniture. Every little bit helps ...


----------



## Rps

Hi Mona:

Our move is going to be gradual. For the most part we purchased the condo with a lot of furniture in it, so outside of the beds and bedding, we can take our time.

As for using the board, and I'm sure Marc will vouch for this, you need to use the board strategically.

Always put an agenda on the board somewhere, I use the top Right corner if it is open, next chalk off a section for key words or points. You fill that in when something comes up in the session that they need to be reminded of or it is an important point ... always do a summary at the end of the lesson on this section.

Finally, key points need to be in the centre of the board for all to read ... second language learners want to learn, this means when a key word or new word comes up in a clase .... write it on the board ... most have notebooks which they keep these words as a reference. 

Don't write the whole lesson out on the board, but like raising your voice tone, pointing in the air to make a point, a well placed word or thought on the board reinforces the learnings .... you are just a the stage where you need the practice of class room management to gain an insight into the "balance". It will come and because you are having these thoughts tells me you will be an excellent instructor ... reflective learners tend to be so.

Now grammars, that is a different kettle of fish.....


----------



## SINC

System reinstalled and restart is now 73 seconds. That's more like it!

Now I can have a cold one and watch the Super Bowl, boring as I know it will be.


----------



## friend

Nite all.

Must leave ye and the Superbowl or the first touchdown
tomorrow morning will be my head against the asphalt.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I have four classes left to "teach" and frankly at this point I just want to get this part of the practicum over with." Sorry to hear this, Mona. A practicum should be a truly grand experience. Mine was not, but it should be for most.

"As for using the board, and I'm sure Marc will vouch for this, you need to use the board strategically." Yes, use a cloze procedure, where a word is deleted and thus, the students need to listen to you reading all but the deleted word/phrase, and they have to supply other words which make sense in the context of the sentence. Thus, they are utilizing the syntactic and semantic cues within the sentence.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.
> 
> Must leave ye and the Superbowl or the first touchdown
> tomorrow morning will be my head against the asphalt.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck this week with the job situation. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall have a New Oleans-style breakfast tomorrow morning to celebrate the NO Saints' victory in the Super Bowl. BYOS


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

Go Saints. 
Congrats New Orleans. :clap:

Going in the wrong direction here with -9.
Waiting for the operation coordinator nurse to call
and tell me what we can do about this.
...........
Mulk 1 / February 8

_Arise, in My Name, amongst My servants, and say:
"O ye peoples of the earth! Turn yourselves towards
Him Who hath turned towards you. He. verily, is
the Fce of God amongst you, and His Testimony
and His Guide unto you. He hath come to you with
signs which none can produce."_
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How is your hand this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am starting to make a New Oleans-style breakfast to celebrate the NO Saints' victory in the Super Bowl yesterday. I hope you are all hungry and that you BYOS. As always, freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be there when you are in need. Enjoy, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc and thanks for the NO brekkie Marc.

And yes, I did bring my own spoon. Why is Chez Marc out of spoons??


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán and Marc and thanks for the NO brekkie Marc.
> 
> And yes, I did bring my own spoon. Why is Chez Marc out of spoons??


:lmao::lmao: BYOS = Bring Your Own Shrimp, for the New Orleans-style Cajun/Creole Shrimp dishes, and the New Orleans Shrimp Gumbo.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Nice to see a little CFL in the NFL last night. How is everyone today. Have you escaped any more snow Marc or will be get caught in the 3rd wave that has hit the U.S.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Nice to see a little CFL in the NFL last night. How is everyone today. Have you escaped any more snow Marc or will be get caught in the 3rd wave that has hit the U.S.?


Morning, Rp. I think that the last 5 minutes of the CFL championship game was far more exciting than the last 5 minutes of the Super Bowl, at least in my opinion.

No snow fell yesterday with +2C temps, and that is how it is right now as well. Between Thursday and Saturday we should be getting another foot of snow, but it will be a gradual buildup, which means one can get out and shovel on and off as it snow. We shall see.

Weather Forecast: St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - The Weather Network

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao: BYOS = Bring Your Own Shrimp, for the New Orleans-style Cajun/Creole Shrimp dishes, and the New Orleans Shrimp Gumbo.


I read BIOS. :lmao:

Good afternoon gentlemen.
How are ye lads doing?
My hand is not good, but I can't get the doctor to call me
to say what he think I should do. Lousy prat, lazy bugger. tptptptp
The nurse said he would call. Just promises, promises and no action.
Tomorrow I will go the the ER instead.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Thanks for the NO breakfast Marc. Nothing like a good feed of shrimp in the morning. Although the colts didn't win, the better team did.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention there's a dog story on SAP this morning.  Now, back to work.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I'm fine. Caman, sorry about your hand, do you have any PT exercises or treatment, I'm sure someone in ehMac has some PT background?

Shrimp in the morning! Sounds like my wife.......................................


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I read BIOS. :lmao:
> 
> Good afternoon gentlemen.
> How are ye lads doing?
> My hand is not good, but I can't get the doctor to call me
> to say what he think I should do. Lousy prat, lazy bugger. tptptptp
> The nurse said he would call. Just promises, promises and no action.
> Tomorrow I will go the the ER instead.


Good luck, Caman. This must be very frustrating for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. Thanks for the NO breakfast Marc. Nothing like a good feed of shrimp in the morning. Although the colts didn't win, the better team did.





Rps said:


> Marc, I'm fine. Caman, sorry about your hand, do you have any PT exercises or treatment, I'm sure someone in ehMac has some PT background?
> 
> Shrimp in the morning! Sounds like my wife.......................................


Warren is our resident PT expert, Rp.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao: BYOS = Bring Your Own Shrimp, for the New Orleans-style Cajun/Creole Shrimp dishes, and the New Orleans Shrimp Gumbo.


Hah! Glad you clarified that Marc. I was packing a saxophone. Thanks for breakfast. Got any Beignets and chicory coffee?

Off to check out SAP soon.

Good luck with your hand Caman!


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. Thanks for the NO breakfast Marc.





SINC said:


> Morning Camán and Marc and thanks for the NO brekkie Marc.


NO breakfast? Well thanks for nothing, Marc.  :lmao:

(I'll skip the shrimp, but I'm up for a beignet and cafe au lait.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Forgot to mention there's a dog story on SAP this morning.  Now, back to work.


:lmao::lmao::clap:

I also liked the "No hard feelings" ............. sort of .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> NO breakfast? Well thanks for nothing, Marc.  :lmao:
> 
> (I'll skip the shrimp, but I'm up for a beignet and cafe au lait.)


No breakfast for those who don't like NO shrimp, Sonal.  Still, you may have some fresh and warm beignets and cafe au lait. 

"Hah! Glad you clarified that Marc. I was packing a saxophone. Thanks for breakfast. Got any Beignets and chicory coffee?" Coming right up, Kim.


----------



## macdoodle

Well you are all bright and bushy tailed this morning, :clap: Good Morning!!

Caman I am so sorry about your hand, it is most frustrating for you I am sure, have the exercises not helped any? It may be a good thing to go to the emergency.... 

Marc thanks for clearing up the BYOS I couldn't figure that one out, I thought it was songs,:lmao::lmao:

And can one of you explain the NO Saints, NO shrimp etc.?? Some secret code?

Well I will take some brekkie, and shrimp is a fine way to start the day, sure beats pizza, 
(a favourite of my kids at one time...) cold, and left over, ugh!tptptptp

I am off now for a bit, I wish you all a good start to your week, and keep the shovels handy.... !


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie.

"And can one of you explain the NO Saints, NO shrimp etc.?? Some secret code?" 
NO = New Orleans
NO Saints = New Orleans Saints, the NFL football team which just one the Super Bowl. 
NO shrimp = New Orleans shrimp


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie.
> 
> "And can one of you explain the NO Saints, NO shrimp etc.?? Some secret code?"
> NO = New Orleans
> NO Saints = New Orleans Saints, the NFL football team which just one the Super Bowl.
> NO shrimp = New Orleans shrimp


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Well ah do declare.... silly me, ah shoulda known you boys would have shortened that up  But then ah am not a fan of such games ... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao: Well ah do declare.... silly me, ah shoulda known you boys would have shortened that up  But then ah am not a fan of such games ... :lmao:


Neither am I.


----------



## macdoodle

Perhaps you have seen this, perhaps not, good to be cautious however....


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, Leslie. I would not have thought of this way of stealing a car.


----------



## macdoodle

The dealers need to ask for ID but the crooks will think of a way around that too.
I also never thought of this....


----------



## Sonal

Not entirely true, Leslie.
snopes.com: VIN Car Thieves


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not entirely true, Leslie.
> snopes.com: VIN Car Thieves


This is good to know, Sonal. I was prepared to leave a doxie in the car each night. No one in their right minds would steal a car with one of our doxies in the back seat.


----------



## SINC

I NEVER resend an e-mail or use it on SAP without first checking snopes.com. Approximately 99% of them are phoney and one then only spreads disinformation when you don't check. Everyone should make this a habit with every e-mail they receive.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> This is good to know, Sonal. I was prepared to leave a doxie in the car each night. No one in their right minds would steal a car with one of our doxies in the back seat.


Seems to me extra inducement to abscond with the double incentive, only later, do we the folly of ways.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> This is good to know, Sonal. I was prepared to leave a doxie in the car each night. No one in their right minds would steal a car with one of our doxies in the back seat.


I don't know... if they had really sad, cute eyes, I might be tempted.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Not entirely true, Leslie.
> snopes.com: VIN Car Thieves


Well I guess I have to apologize yet again, but the fact that the possibility is there is worth noting, I would have never thought of such a thing. 

It may not be entirely true, but it has not always been the case as the article says.
I may not have posted this particular news, but I would have posted a warning. 
just because I don't have a high end car, doesn't mean you don't or won't some day, and a bit more knowledge is better than getting your new car ripped off!!


----------



## macdoodle

I have a question for everyone, I do not belong to Facebook, have never been to the site, but I have just received the second post from there, the first was from a porn site,I think, (didn't open it) and now another from Percocet Adderall-Vicoden.... didn't open it.

How did I get these, and how do I get rid of them??


----------



## KC4

Leslie,
They are probably not from Facebook at all - just random Phishers trying to get your attention. 

Do you know how to bounce an unwanted email? If so, do it and it will not likely return.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Leslie,
> They are probably not from Facebook at all - just random Phishers trying to get your attention.
> 
> Do you know how to bounce an unwanted email? If so, do it and it will not likely return.


Command>shift>b>return 

Or from the menu line: message>bounce>return


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Seems to me extra inducement to abscond with the double incentive, only later, do we the folly of ways.


Dana, these are trained attack doxies. We have to post an ADT sign on the front lawn -- Attack Doxie Territory. If they were able to get into the car, they would never make it out of our driveway.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I don't know... if they had really sad, cute eyes, I might be tempted.


Sonal, doxies have sad and cute eyes ............ but they are still trained killers.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren is our resident PT expert, Rp.





Rps said:


> Marc, I'm fine. Caman, sorry about your hand, do you have any PT exercises or treatment, I'm sure someone in ehMac has some PT background?


Tis true. I'm a Physiotherapy Assistant.

In Caman's case, until the impingement is gone, exercise could potentially worsen the problem. He could see a PT and perhaps get some acupuncture. I have known this to work wonders on impingements. The PT may also prescribe some Interferential Current (IFC), TENS ( both for pain) or even massage the affected area to try and loosen up the impingement.

He could in the meantime try some self massage at the site with his thumb in a circular motion. That may help.

Aside from that surgery could be the only option.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Rps

say, would someone please reply to this post as I am having some trouble with my e-mail and a bounce back will help. Thanx Rp


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> say, would someone please reply to this post as I am having some trouble with my e-mail and a bounce back will help. Thanx Rp


Will this help?
Nite, until tomorrow so.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> "I have four classes left to "teach" and frankly at this point I just want to get this part of the practicum over with." Sorry to hear this, Mona. A practicum should be a truly grand experience. Mine was not, but it should be for most.
> 
> "As for using the board, and I'm sure Marc will vouch for this, you need to use the board strategically." Yes, use a cloze procedure, where a word is deleted and thus, the students need to listen to you reading all but the deleted word/phrase, and they have to supply other words which make sense in the context of the sentence. Thus, they are utilizing the syntactic and semantic cues within the sentence.


Thanks for the advice, Rp and Marc. I will make a note of it and frankly am going to try to stop second-guessing when I should or should not be using the board. I will use it as I see fit and she may criticize me for it if she wishes.

And unfortunately, I have six classes left, not four ... we will be back in the same class for one final week just after Reading Week. Ah, well ... can only try to do my best for the students' sakes.


----------



## Rps

That's the spirit Mona! One of my first lessons as an instructor was that the participants don't know the script. So, if it's your class, then run it as you see fit ..... good for you!

Caman, thanks for the bounce back I will check my e-mail now .... thanks and good night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> say, would someone please reply to this post as I am having some trouble with my e-mail and a bounce back will help. Thanx Rp


Try sending me an email, Rp, and I shall reply.

Good night, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Thanks for the advice, Rp and Marc. I will make a note of it and frankly am going to try to stop second-guessing when I should or should not be using the board. I will use it as I see fit and she may criticize me for it if she wishes.
> 
> And unfortunately, I have six classes left, not four ... we will be back in the same class for one final week just after Reading Week. Ah, well ... can only try to do my best for the students' sakes.


Good luck, Mona. Do what comes naturally and remember "balance is the key to successful teaching". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, doxies have sad and cute eyes ............ but they are still trained killers.


What if I threw some bacon in the backseat to distract 'em?

Or a badger?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> What if I threw some bacon in the backseat to distract 'em?
> 
> Or a badger?


Sonal, they would protect you from the badger or wolverine attacking you, and then you would not want to steal from the family that had the dogs who saved your life ................ or who could end it if you did not get out of the car.

How about a nice cup of Sonal Special and let's end this talk of doxie attacks and car thefts. Puppies are on their way in about three weeks, so that will make far better conversation over tea.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, they would protect you from the badger or wolverine attacking you, and then you would not want to steal from the family that had the dogs who saved your life ................ or who could end it if you did not get out of the car.
> 
> How about a nice cup of Sonal Special and let's end this talk of doxie attacks and car thefts. Puppies are on their way in about three weeks, so that will make far better conversation over tea.


Tea sounds lovely.

I don't know where I'd get a badger anyway.

Plus I only have one parking spot. Not sure what I'd do with another car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea sounds lovely.
> 
> I don't know where I'd get a badger anyway.
> 
> Plus I only have one parking spot. Not sure what I'd do with another car.


Billy's Rent a Badger in Don Mills, ON and Wally's Wolverines r Us in Pickering, ON. As for the extra car, I see your point.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Plus I only have one parking spot. Not sure what I'd do with another car.


That's the problem with a car in a city isn't it. What do you do with it when the wheels aren't moving?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That's the problem with a car in a city isn't it. What do you do with it when the wheels aren't moving?


Or where to park it if you have more than one car and only one designated space?


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> That's the problem with a car in a city isn't it. What do you do with it when the wheels aren't moving?


Would this be because it's parked or because you're stuck in so-called "rush hour" gridlock?  

Parked at the meters at Brock today and if some kind soul hadn't been willing to pause to let me back into the stream of traffic, I might be there yet. Memo to self: do NOT park at the meters when your class ends at 5 p.m.!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Or where to park it if you have more than one car and only one designated space?


Simple.

You park illegal and regard the tickets are your parking fees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Simple.
> 
> You park illegal and regard the tickets are your parking fees.


:greedy:XX) What if they tow your car away????


----------



## Dr.G.

We are less than two months away from The Shang's 7th anniversary. We should celebrate in some way special.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> :greedy:XX) What if they tow your car away????


They usually ticket before they tow. So your ticket is your "Move to another spot" warning.

That, or you pay a really big 'parking fee'. :lmao:

A friend of mine that I worked with used to do this. She'd move her car once or twice a day, but otherwise would be illegally parked all day at work. After paying for the parking tickets, it still worked out cheaper than paying for legal parking in the area... until she got towed the one time. After that, over the 8 month period she was working there, she only broke even.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Command>shift>b>return
> 
> Or from the menu line: message>bounce>return


Thanks for this Don, how do they get in? I thought I was pretty protected on my Mac... 
This had a 'windows' feel about it, I had forgotten how being on guard all the time felt, I seldom used my PC 2 -3 times a week, and it still crashed and got cranky! X


(BTW this never happened on my Mac, until I installed Firefox, could it be the cause, I am some sewing sites there... 
should I use Onyx to clean and repair?? 

Appreciate your help ... have a great evening...


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, doxies have sad and cute eyes ............ but they are still trained killers.





macdoodle said:


> Thanks for this Don, how do they get in? I thought I was pretty protected on my Mac...
> This had a 'windows' feel about it, I had forgotten how being on guard all the time felt, I seldom used my PC 2 -3 times a week, and it still crashed and got cranky! X
> 
> 
> (BTW this never happened on my Mac, until I installed Firefox, could it be the cause, I am some sewing sites there...
> should I use Onyx to clean and repair??
> 
> Appreciate your help ... have a great evening...


Firefox is not the culprit Leslie, not to worry. A browser cannot have any effect on e-mail.

Your ISP, Shaw Cable should have a spam filter which likely catches 95% of them, but some are bound to get through.

Spammers keep getting more sophisticated, thus they outsmart the filters for a while.

Bottom line is you have nothing to worry about. You may even find when you bounce a message, you will get a notice back from Shaw that they could not bounce the message. Don't be concerned with that either, it is normal for me too on Telus.

There is no fool proof method, so rest easy and know your Mac is not going to be affected by these e-mails.

Just learn to live with them, not to worry and relax. And by all means use Firefox if you like it. I use FF, Safari and Chrome all the time with no ill effects.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Firefox is not the culprit Leslie, not to worry. A browser cannot have any effect on e-mail.
> 
> Your ISP, Shaw Cable should have a spam filter which likely catches 95% of them, but some are bound to get through.
> 
> Spammers keep getting more sophisticated, thus they outsmart the filters for a while.
> 
> Bottom line is you have nothing to worry about. You may even find when you bounce a message, you will get a notice back from Shaw that they could not bounce the message. Don't be concerned with that either, it is normal for me too on Telus.
> 
> There is no fool proof method, so rest easy and know your Mac is not going to be affected by these e-mails.
> 
> Just learn to live with them, not to worry and relax. And by all means use Firefox if you like it. I use FF, Safari and Chrome all the time with no ill effects.


Thanks for the reassurance, Shaw have a spam filter all right, but not for Mac's it is free with their cable ... they are 'working on one for Mac', who knows these days!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> That's the spirit Mona! One of my first lessons as an instructor was that the participants don't know the script. So, if it's your class, then run it as you see fit ..... good for you!
> 
> Caman, thanks for the bounce back I will check my e-mail now .... thanks and good night.


Thanks, Rp. I thought it was just 20 years of journalistic arrogance coming to the fore ... "I will do what I like and as for what you think ... tptptptp"




Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Mona. Do what comes naturally and remember "balance is the key to successful teaching". Paix, mon amie.


Will do. Thanks, Marc.




Sonal said:


> You park illegal and regard the tickets are your parking fees.


That's one way to look at it ... although in the case of Brock, a $25 per day parking fee might discourage anybody ... that's the cost of a parking ticket there. Still, a LOT better than being towed. One of my classmates was towed from a lot across the street. Brock has some buildings there and if you park by the meters, you are on Brock territory ... park in the non-metered areas and you are on the strip mall's territory and they have a 45-minute limit. I'm sure you get some grace time but after that they call the tow truck. There's a huge sign on the side of one building advising people who can't find their car to "call this number" ...


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> We are less than two months away from The Shang's 7th anniversary. We should celebrate in some way special.


Perhaps a party at Chez Marc? 

On a less pleasant note, I just got a Facebook message from a friend, who spoke to a former co-worker -- three more editorial layoffs at my former place of employment. What do they have left in editorial ... 10? 8? Half a dozen ... ? 

I think the parent company is about to pull the plug entirely on the local paper's life support ... :yikes:

Night, all!


----------



## Sonal

ComputerIdiot said:


> That's one way to look at it ... although in the case of Brock, a $25 per day parking fee might discourage anybody ... that's the cost of a parking ticket there. Still, a LOT better than being towed. One of my classmates was towed from a lot across the street. Brock has some buildings there and if you park by the meters, you are on Brock territory ... park in the non-metered areas and you are on the strip mall's territory and they have a 45-minute limit. I'm sure you get some grace time but after that they call the tow truck. There's a huge sign on the side of one building advising people who can't find their car to "call this number" ...


Yeah, that scheme only works if they don't ticket and tow frequently...


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends

-5 here and no spring in sight.
Neither did I get any resolution on the hand issue.
No doctor called me back this time either! tptptptp
I will wait for a day to see if things change.
In the studio and we'll see if I can get something done today.
Have a great morning. 
..............
Mulk 3 / February 9

_Be in perfect unity. 
Never become angry with one another.... 
Love the creatures for the sake 
of God and not for themselves. 
You will never become angry or impatient 
if you love them for the sake of God._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a fine breakfast for everyone this chilly morning. I am trying out a new blend of coffee, so hopefully it will be to your liking. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc.
Is that the smell of Blue Java, fair trade, coffee I smell.
Yum. 
I'll have a large cup, thanks.
And I think I spotted scones too.
I wouldn't mind one with raspberry jam then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. What a beautiful picture this morning.

"-5 here and no spring in sight.
Neither did I get any resolution on the hand issue.
No doctor called me back this time either!"

Sorry to hear about your hand situation. Very frustrating.
0C with a light snow, so Spring is just a distant memory.
Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán and thanks for brekkie Marc. Make that two of us for raspberry jam, one of my favourites. We grow our own raspberries and I love them from the freezer every so often on a bit of vanilla ice cream. Yum.

Just finished up SAP and now off to do tomorrow. Have a great day all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I love fresh raspberries on vanilla ice cream or in cereal as well.

How is Ann doing these days?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the brekkie Marc. I'll have a cuppa that new Joe, please and thanks. 

Hi Caman - Sorry to hear that there is still no progress with getting your hand/elbow tended to. Hope your studio time is productive despite it all. Have a good day and stay out of the raspberries.

Hi Don - I'm soon to check out SAP today. I really like the new Webbits section. Very neat and organized. 


Hey-O, Hey-O, It's off to school I goooooooo....


----------



## macdoodle

Looks like the president is gearing up for some fun! Perhaps he's practicing for his trip to Newfoundland..... :lmao::lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Camen, Marc, Don, Kim and Leslie. A coffee would go great just about now.

Thanks for SAP today Don. I really enjoyed the pictures of the old steam engines. Seeing the puff of steam coming out of the stacks is something I could stare at for ages. I had to laugh too at the furnace cleaning story. How this fellow is putting the blame of the whole mess on the cleaning company. After all, wasn't it he who lit the fire and caused all of the commotion?

Good job today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim, Leslie and Warren. How is Life treating our three wise people today?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Looks like the president is gearing up for some fun! Perhaps he's practicing for his trip to Newfoundland..... :lmao::lmao:


Could be. I told President Obama that it was strictly BYOS for this weekend's snow .............. as in Bring Your Own Shovel.

Actually, he is making a snowball to throw at VP Biden. It was on CNN.


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning all, thanks for brekkie this morning Marc, I will try the new coffee, and a scone with just butter please.

Caman, I think a trip to a chiropractor or acupuncturist would be a good idea as Warren suggested, it would release pinched nerves for sure.

Sonal, I can'r believe that parking is so high it is cheaper to get a ticket... or did I read it incorrectly?? How much is parking anyway?

I agree with Kim Don, the webbits are a nice addition to SAP.

The ice fog is still with us, and forecast again for today.... never have I seen so much fog on the prairies and for so long!! 

Wishing you all the best day wherever you may hang your hat


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Could be. I told President Obama that it was strictly BYOS for this weekend's snow .............. as in Bring Your Own Shovel.
> 
> Actually, he is making a snowball to throw at VP Biden. It was on CNN.


Well perhaps the 2 of them could get to your place and you could build a fort, that could be fun! :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: How is the snow Marc, has it eased off any? 

Caman, sorry to hear about your hand. I know I've asked you this before, but is it related to the way you play?

Marc, just been reading some bell hooks, I know somewhere it must be written why she has her name in small case, but I can't find it .... however she is a very insightful writer, would love to sit in one of her classes.....


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim, Leslie and Warren. How is Life treating our three wise people today?


I'm only counting two wise people Marc. 



Dr.G. said:


> Could be. I told President Obama that it was strictly BYOS for this weekend's snow .............. as in Bring Your Own Shovel.


No Shrimp?? You can't keep changing the BYOS meaning. My God man. Have some consistency. 



macdoodle said:


> Sonal, I can'r believe that parking is so high it is cheaper to get a ticket... or did I read it incorrectly?? How much is parking anyway


The parking lots in Toronto really hose you. I remember I went to visit a buddy of mine. I parked in a lot next to his building at about 5:45 PM. I was charged over $20 to stay until after the concert we were attending. If I had arrived at 6:00 it would have been $5. Criminals.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning RP. How's life in Bowmanville?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well perhaps the 2 of them could get to your place and you could build a fort, that could be fun! :lmao:


A fine idea. Instead of the Secret Service, the doxies could guard the fort.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.



macdoodle said:


> Sonal, I can'r believe that parking is so high it is cheaper to get a ticket... or did I read it incorrectly?? How much is parking anyway?


A parking ticket is $30. But you don't ALWAYS get a parking ticket.

So if you are looking at $20 guaranteed to pay for parking vs. maybe $30 if you get a ticket, then even if you get away with it 1/2 the time it's still worth your while.

But it really depends on where you are in the city. I know some areas that get patrolled regularly, and others where parking on the street is free or very cheap. Or maybe you can park for free for an hour.... so after about an hour, you move the car...


----------



## KC4

How about $35/day for some parking lots in downtown Calgary? No in and out privileges either. 10 minutes or 10 hours, it's still $35! Please pay in advance. 

Now when I need to go downtown, I ride the bus.


----------



## Rps

MaxPower said:


> Morning RP. How's life in Bowmanville?


Good Warren and you? You are right about the parking in Toronto. We went to the theatre and the parking lot just put a "1" in front of the price abut 1 hour before the show, when we were heading back to the car the "1" came off.

We were also looking for a condo downtown, a parking lot was $20,000 in the building. I thought it would be cheaper just to buy the parking lots and rent them to the condo owners...... talk about a rip off. $325,000 and no parking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: How is the snow Marc, has it eased off any?
> 
> Caman, sorry to hear about your hand. I know I've asked you this before, but is it related to the way you play?
> 
> Marc, just been reading some bell hooks, I know somewhere it must be written why she has her name in small case, but I can't find it .... however she is a very insightful writer, would love to sit in one of her classes.....


Rp, bell hooks is her pen name -- her real name is bell hooks Gloria Jean Watkins. She is a feminist writer and writes about gender, sexuality and oppression.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm only counting two wise people Marc." You ...... Kim .......... Leslie ........ that makes three in my books.

"No Shrimp?? You can't keep changing the BYOS meaning. My God man. Have some consistency." Who ever heard of shoveling snow with shrimp???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Morning Marc. I'm well today--how are you?


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> How about $35/day for some parking lots in downtown Calgary? No in and out privileges either. 10 minutes or 10 hours, it's still $35! Please pay in advance.
> 
> Now when I need to go downtown, I ride the bus.


 I had no idea it was this expensive, I don't go to Calgary very often, and usually it is just to a mall to get something I can't find down here, so it is rare for me.
It seems to be rather steep, no wonder so many take the train / bus, I don't blame them... 




Rps said:


> Good Warren and you? You are right about the parking in Toronto. We went to the theatre and the parking lot just put a "1" in front of the price abut 1 hour before the show, when we were heading back to the car the "1" came off.
> 
> We were also looking for a condo downtown, a parking lot was $20,000 in the building. I thought it would be cheaper just to buy the parking lots and rent them to the condo owners...... talk about a rip off. $325,000 and no parking.


That is outrageous, isn't parking a necessity? I mean since cars are not a luxury anymore, isn't there some kind of law that makes the owners of these buildings (where you live) give you a pass of some sort because you live in these very expensive units?

I thought there was parking for residents at no charge... how unbelievable! 

Guess it would pay to have some land and pave it, instead of building on it, no maintenance, just collect the fees, you would be very wealthy in no time... 

I know one time my mom had to move because they were tearing down the house (it was an incredible home,( 2 rental units) but the bank next door bought it and made a parking lot out of it, it was the saddest thing I have ever seen... 
Reminded me of that song,Big yellow Taxi... 
YouTube - big yellow taxi - joni mitchell in concert 1970


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning Marc. I'm well today--how are you?


I am fine. Grading away as usual. I once parked six cars in my driveway one summer when there was a Canada Day event nearby and friends did not want to pay for parking. Of course, that same driveway needs to be kept free of snow during the winter.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I love fresh raspberries on vanilla ice cream or in cereal as well.
> 
> How is Ann doing these days?


Ann is much better thanks, but she does have an appointment with our family doctor tonight at 6:30 so he can assess the x-rays of her neck.



KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Hi Don - I'm soon to check out SAP today. I really like the new Webbits section. Very neat and organized.


I am getting a lot of comments on the Webbits. Glad you enjoy it.



MaxPower said:


> Thanks for SAP today Don. I really enjoyed the pictures of the old steam engines. Seeing the puff of steam coming out of the stacks is something I could stare at for ages. I had to laugh too at the furnace cleaning story. How this fellow is putting the blame of the whole mess on the cleaning company. After all, wasn't it he who lit the fire and caused all of the commotion?
> 
> Good job today.


Thanks Warren. For the record it is a lady, not a guy. Elke is a german name. She is one of my biggest cheerleaders, a talented potter and a nationally know environmentalist:

Hometown Heroes - 2004 Finalist: Elke Blodgett



macdoodle said:


> I agree with Kim Don, the webbits are a nice addition to SAP.


Another yes to Webbits, thanks.


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> That is outrageous, isn't parking a necessity? I mean since cars are not a luxury anymore, isn't there some kind of law that makes the owners of these buildings (where you live) give you a pass of some sort because you live in these very expensive units?


Parking spots in a condo usually have a separate deed and title... depending on the bylaws of your condo, you can buy and sell and rent them out to others.

But you don't HAVE to buy a space.

But in downtown Toronto, cars are not a necessity, they are a luxury. I know more people who don't own a car than who do own a car. In fact, in the bigger building I manage, there is no parking... it's not a problem. We have another building downtown with a large parking garage--there are 100 units in that building, and hardly 20 parking spaces in use.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "I'm only counting two wise people Marc." You ...... Kim .......... Leslie ........ that makes three in my books.
> 
> "No Shrimp?? You can't keep changing the BYOS meaning. My God man. Have some consistency." Who ever heard of shoveling snow with shrimp???


Still counting two. 

But at least your belly would be full. Stick the shrimp in the snow so they stay chilled. Keep a little seafood sauce nearby for dipping. Maybe some cheese. Before you know it, your neighbours would come to sample the shrimp and why not as long as they are there might help shovel. Hey. You would have a shoveling party!!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Thanks Warren. For the record it is a lady, not a guy. Elke is a german name. She is one of my biggest cheerleaders, a talented potter and a nationally know environmentalist:
> 
> Hometown Heroes - 2004 Finalist: Elke Blodgett[/url



Oops. My Bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Still counting two.
> 
> But at least your belly would be full. Stick the shrimp in the snow so they stay chilled. Keep a little seafood sauce nearby for dipping. Maybe some cheese. Before you know it, your neighbours would come to sample the shrimp and why not as long as they are there might help shovel. Hey. You would have a shoveling party!!


A shoveling party??? That is a great idea, Warren.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Still counting two.
> 
> But at least your belly would be full. Stick the shrimp in the snow so they stay chilled. Keep a little seafood sauce nearby for dipping. Maybe some cheese. Before you know it, your neighbours would come to sample the shrimp and why not as long as they are there might help shovel. Hey. You would have a shoveling party!!


+ 1 on the only 2 bit, unless the occasional wise-Cracker counts! 


Hot spicy BBQ shrimp and cold snow ...Hooo Wahhh! Sounds great to me.

Marc - I don't know about using shrimp (other than as bait) to clear the snow, but have you considered shovel-nosed lobsters?


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Parking spots in a condo usually have a separate deed and title... depending on the bylaws of your condo, you can buy and sell and rent them out to others.
> 
> But you don't HAVE to buy a space.
> 
> But in downtown Toronto, cars are not a necessity, they are a luxury. I know more people who don't own a car than who do own a car. In fact, in the bigger building I manage, there is no parking... it's not a problem. We have another building downtown with a large parking garage--there are 100 units in that building, and hardly 20 parking spaces in use.


That is amazing, they should rent out the empty spaces by the day, if it is in downtown, but as you said, those downtown don't own cars, but for out of towners who have to bring a car, would this be a solution? 
The people who have these spaces, do they have to buy them or are they free with condo ownership??


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> + 1 on the only 2 bit, unless the occasional wise-Cracker counts!
> 
> 
> Hot spicy BBQ shrimp and cold snow ...Hooo Wahhh! Sounds great to me.
> 
> Marc - I don't know about using shrimp (other than as bait) to clear the snow, but have you considered shovel-nosed lobsters?


Kim, that is another good idea. 

President Obama's advance team wanted to know if you were all cleared by me to participate in this event, and if I had sent your security clearance forms to them already. To this I replied ..................


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim, Leslie and Warren. How is Life treating our three wise people today?


I am with the rest of them, there are only two here,  or three, counting you, Warren, and Kim. 
But when you think of it, we are all wise here on the Shang, after all, we all have Macs...
and if that doesn't call for wisdom then what does?? :love2:

My friend just got her 27" iMac yesterday.... she saw mine last year, and finally ordered it,
I am so excited for her.... she does photography, and after seeing her photos on my Mac and all that could be done with them she was hooked, so another PC bows to the Mac World.... :clap:


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> That is amazing, they should rent out the empty spaces by the day, if it is in downtown, but as you said, those downtown don't own cars, but for out of towners who have to bring a car, would this be a solution?
> The people who have these spaces, do they have to buy them or are they free with condo ownership??


I can't rent out my space by the day--condo bylaws. In fact, in our condo we are only allowed to rent to other residents. But if you look at it one way, that makes sense because as an owner, I don't want access to just anyone off the street in my parking garage... I want some security. (In fact, up until about a year ago, there was a big problem with people breaking into cars in our garage--I had a window smashed in on my car that was just a month old... just junkies looking for spare change. They tightened up security and all is good again.)

Same with the building we manage.... we do rent out spaces by the month, but if I rented them out by the day I'd need a full-time person just to manage the parking lot, plus a lot more security. It's not worth it.

Some buildings do have visitor parking, but the bylaws on how much parking you need to provide when you build something change a lot over the years, and they are not that difficult to get around--some projects just don't lend themselves well to having a lot of parking, and it's kind of a waste to build a 4 story underground garage if you don't think it will be used.

Whether the space is included or is an extra depends on how the condo is marketed. At our condo buildings in Niagara Falls, one space is included but you pay extra if you want a second space. At my condo project in Toronto, we are lucky enough to have 1 spot per unit on site, so everyone gets a space.

Usually on a resale though, if the original owner had a space, the unit gets sold with a space. The resale market on individual spaces is not that great though... then run about 25,000 - 30,000 though.

To be honest, though, out-of-towners are not a big concern in Toronto... we have 3 million people who live here, and another 3 million in the suburbs outside the city proper, plus another 2 million in the Golden Horseshoe. We have plenty of in-towners to worry about before we get to the out-of-towners.


----------



## Dr.G.

"To be honest, though, out-of-towners are not a big concern in Toronto... we have 3 million people who live here, and another 3 million in the suburbs outside the city proper, plus another 2 million in the Golden Horseshoe. We have plenty of in-towners to worry about before we get to the out-of-towners. " 

This is why TO is the Center of the Canadian Universe and the GTA the outer ring of the CotU. Luckily, there are many Newfoundlanders and Labradorian in the GTA, or else the only thing we would be good for here in NL is to send money to Ottawa as a have province to help out ON, a have-not province. I have to admit that I never thought I would see the day that this would happen. Such is Life.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> This is why TO is the Center of the Canadian Universe and the GTA the outer ring of the CotU. Luckily, there are many Newfoundlanders and Labradorian in the GTA, or else the only thing we would be good for here in NL is to send money to Ottawa as a have province to help out ON, a have-not province. I have to admit that I never thought I would see the day that this would happen. Such is Life.


Ah, Newfoundlanders and Labradorians make the best tenants.... they are houseproud and treat the place like it's their own.... but they always rent because one day, they are going back home. 

It's a big help, Marc, so thank your province for me.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Ah, Newfoundlanders and Labradorians make the best tenants.... they are houseproud and treat the place like it's their own.... but they always rent because one day, they are going back home.
> 
> It's a big help, Marc, so thank your province for me.


So very true .... it's a heart condition you know...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Ah, Newfoundlanders and Labradorians make the best tenants.... they are houseproud and treat the place like it's their own.... but they always rent because one day, they are going back home.
> 
> It's a big help, Marc, so thank your province for me.


I just yelled out my window a universal "Thank you Newfoundlanders and Labradorians" for you, Sonal.

Laugh if you will, but many people from NL who went to ON and AB to work are now trying to come home to live.


----------



## KC4

This parking issue is an interesting one. We live in a fairly compact community. Yes we drive when we go outside of it, but can walk to get to the grocery store, the post office, and many shops and other services. 

I'm not sure why I'm so surprised, but a major drug store chain just opened up a huge location on the ground floor of a newly constructed townhouse building in this community. There is no parking, except very limited street parking for the drugstore customers. My guess is that they are counting on foot traffic to sustain the business. 

It will be interesting to see how well they fare in the long run. They have only been open a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> So very true .... it's a heart condition you know...


Yes, loving hearts make for good neighbors.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

Off to bed, hoping to dream about my lovely wife.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight Caman, sweet dreams....


----------



## Cameo

Hello


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Jeanne, 
Pretty quiet here today, what are you up to these days, get a new job?? Hope so!


----------



## SINC

Hey Jeanne, how are things? Any word on the job front yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> Off to bed, hoping to dream about my lovely wife.


A beautiful thought, Caman. You must love her dearly. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hello


Hello, Jeanne. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## overkill

Good evening all...sorry that I have been away for quite some time. Thought I would stop on by and say hello and see how everyone is doing...


----------



## SINC

Hi Steve, still travelling to the east coast a lot?


----------



## Sonal

Hi Jeanne, hi Steve. Nice to see you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I was up at 5AM and my eyes are slowly closing. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope you shall return soon with some good news on your job situation. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Had an after school skate at my son's school on their pond with the boys this afternoon. It was the first time for my oldest this year actually. My oldest took a little bit to get his legs back and my youngest was having some trouble the last couple of times he went out. I decided to get him a skate trainer - a contraption that he can push as he skates.

I was holding on to him for the first couple of pushes and he wanted me to let go of him - that he wanted to do it by himself. He skated around the pond for a while while I went back and forth to the boys. About 3/4 of the way through, he decided that he didn't want the trainer any more and started skating all by himself with no help from me. My oldest was skating with a buddy of his and I just stood back and took it all in.

I was so proud of both of them today. Now I have to get a stick in their hands so I can retire early....


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Had an after school skate at my son's school on their pond with the boys this afternoon. It was the first time for my oldest this year actually. My oldest took a little bit to get his legs back and my youngest was having some trouble the last couple of times he went out. I decided to get him a skate trainer - a contraption that he can push as he skates.
> 
> I was holding on to him for the first couple of pushes and he wanted me to let go of him - that he wanted to do it by himself. He skated around the pond for a while while I went back and forth to the boys. About 3/4 of the way through, he decided that he didn't want the trainer any more and started skating all by himself with no help from me. My oldest was skating with a buddy of his and I just stood back and took it all in.
> 
> I was so proud of both of them today. Now I have to get a stick in their hands so I can retire early....


:clap::clap: what wonderful uplifting news,I am glad to see how much you are sharing with your sons, it may not seem like much in the grand design, but neither you nor they will forget the time spent, Good for you!:clap:

I recall teaching my boys to skate, they were not hockey buffs tho.... so I have to retire on my own dime! 
I do wish you better luck...


----------



## MaxPower

On the way home I was telling them how awesome of a job they did. (4 & 6 years old BTW). My oldest said he was so excited he wanted to scream. So I told him to go for it. We were driving home all screaming. What fun!!!


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> On the way home I was telling them how awesome of a job they did. (4 & 6 years old BTW). My oldest said he was so excited he wanted to scream. So I told him to go for it. We were driving home all screaming. What fun!!!



So THat was the shrieking and giggling I heard from the highway!! :lmao: :clap:

Ahhh... you ARE a great Dad! (or you have earplugs!! )

might just make that early retirement yet, if hockey keeps up the way it is (or was last time I watched a clip) they may need boxing lessons before skating lessons....

Enjoy your boys , let them know you do, and you will all be happy campers!


----------



## KC4

Greetings Steve and Jeanne - Nice to see you in the Shang! 


Warren - I agree with Leslie - great story - and probably a memory that will stick forever. 

Marc - Shall I send toothpicks for your eyelids? If so let the Doxie Express know they have a "pick-up".. I'll throw in some giant Pork/Beef Italian meatballs that go well on pasta or even in a sandwich. 

Any other takers/deliveries while the Doxies are crossing our fair land?

G'Night all. TTYT


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

Still below 0 here, -3 and of course it's snowing.
Going in to town in an hour to give the company
that supplied us with the drum pack a sample of
the music, so they can hear hat we done with it.
.............
Mulk 4 / February 10

_Beware lest ye harm any soul, or make any heart
to sorrow; lest ye wound any man with your
words, be he known to you or a stranger, 
be he friend or foe. Pray ye for all; 
ask ye that all be blessed, 
all be forgiven._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How is your hand this morning?

I shall make our famous "Over the Hump Day" Breakfast for one and all this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> On the way home I was telling them how awesome of a job they did. (4 & 6 years old BTW). My oldest said he was so excited he wanted to scream. So I told him to go for it. We were driving home all screaming. What fun!!!


Sounds like a great family moment, Warren. Kudos.

"I was so proud of both of them today. Now I have to get a stick in their hands so I can retire early...." Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc and thanks for the ump day fare. SAP's up and I'm off to do tomorrow. 

Interesting news Ann got from the doctor last night too. Later . . .


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Camán, Marc and Don.

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Hit the spot.

Just finished my morning read of SAP and as usual really enjoyed the underwater pics. Makes me want to strap the tanks on again.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, I love those underwater shots too, so clear and peaceful looking.

Ann's doctor had a look at her x-rays and showed her where there has been some degeneration of the spine, but nothing in his opinion that is not completely normal for a woman nearly 70. Contrary to the quack chiropractor's opinion, he says there is ample room for her spinal cord, even with the slight "compression" the chiropractor showed her.

He was quick to warn her that any manipulation of the area was dangerous to attempt and could result in giving here much more severe problems than she now has, so thank goodness she stopped at a single treatment.

He gave her some exercises she can do to gently clear any further neck pain she might have, but the neck is not the problem with her hip and back in any way, shape or form. The next step is to x-ray her lower spine and hips, but he wants to leave that for a month or so since she just had an x-ray done. For now she is pretty much back to normal.

That reaffirms my distrust of chiropractors forever now. To think he might have done more damage than good when he tried to take us for $3,800. Sheesh!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Glad you liked breakfast.

"That reaffirms my distrust of chiropractors forever now. To think he might have done more damage than good when he tried to take us for $3,800. Sheesh! " That is really amazing and lucky, Don.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the OTHDB Marc. Much appreciated. 

Don - That's great news about Ann's recovery. Off to check out SAP soon.

Warren - You can dive? That's so Cool! Deep sea diving has always been something I have wanted to try, but never have had enough courage. One day I will. There is a dive shop with a training pool within walking distance of home. Every time I go by, I look in to see if any lessons are happening. Where all have you dove, diven? dived? (sigh) Where have you gone diving??


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Warren - You can dive? That's so Cool! Deep sea diving has always been something I have wanted to try, but never have had enough courage. One day I will. There is a dive shop with a training pool within walking distance of home. Every time I go by, I look in to see if any lessons are happening. Where all have you dove, diven? dived? (sigh) Where have you gone diving??


Stay tuned folks, I expect Warren's gonna dive right in to that question!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How is Kacey doing health-wise these days?


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning to all, seems like you are all having a good chat over breakfast, and how interesting it is... glad to hear Ann is feeling better Don, hopefully things will all go well from now on.

Caman, how are you making out? Have you got to the Dr yet? Don't make it worse with any shovel moves... 

Warren, do tell of the underwater wonders you have experienced, any close encounters??

Morning Kim, how does your agenda look today??

Marc, a nice hot cuppa will do me fine, as always, a wonderful warm brekkie. Thanks! 

I am off to the city later, so will check in to see how your day has gone... 

Have a good one ... all of you..


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. Good luck in "the city".


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How is Kacey doing health-wise these days?


She doing well these days Marc, thanks for asking. She's been very much occupied with her new sewing machine and has already made herself and her friends a few things. 

I'm glad she enjoys it. She has finished mending most of the garments that were in my "to do" pile. Sewing may be my least favorite thing in the world to do. I'd rather clean toilets. Seriously.

When I took Home Econ. in high school (for the food part), sewing was half of it. Couldn't do one without the other. I started it, but I am embarrassed to admit, my Mom finished my final project (a blazer). She got an "A" on it. 



macdoodle said:


> Morning Kim, how does your agenda look today??


Hi Leslie!
Another busy day for me - school and homework and foodie research and scanner research and other errands and and and and.....

Have a good time in the city. We'll catch up to you later.


----------



## Bolor

Good morning all.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. Good luck in "the city".


Not THE city, Marc, Calgary is on the must avoid at any cost list... 

The city I mean is just south of me, and easy to get about in, has everything I need, if not I then go to THE city....:lmao:

Haven't been for years... oops, I lie, went to see the Lion King last fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Good morning all.


Morning, Bob. Good to see you here in The Shang once again. How is Life treating you these days? Care for a Bolor Special??? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Not THE city, Marc, Calgary is on the must avoid at any cost list...
> 
> The city I mean is just south of me, and easy to get about in, has everything I need, if not I then go to THE city....:lmao:
> 
> Haven't been for years... oops, I lie, went to see the Lion King last fall.


I actually like Calgary. Can't afford to live there, but my wife is from Calgary, my son lived there for about 6 months when he was working there, and I have visited my in-laws there with the two of them.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Not THE city, Marc, Calgary is on the must avoid at any cost list...
> 
> The city I mean is just south of me, and easy to get about in, has everything I need, if not I then go to THE city....:lmao:
> 
> Haven't been for years... oops, I lie, went to see the Lion King last fall.


Hmmm, odd that. I stayed in Lethbridge last year at the campground right under the bridge near the train trestle and I found it much more difficult to get around in than Calgary. Calgary is a piece of cake to drive in.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Warren - You can dive? That's so Cool! Deep sea diving has always been something I have wanted to try, but never have had enough courage. One day I will. There is a dive shop with a training pool within walking distance of home. Every time I go by, I look in to see if any lessons are happening. Where all have you dove, diven? dived? (sigh) Where have you gone diving??


First Deep sea diving and SCUBA diving are two totally different animals. SCUBA is what you normally see and is primarily for recreation where Deep sea diving is with the big helmets and is usually done by commercial divers.

I was 16 when I was certified and dove until I was about 21. After that I never had a diving partner. My wife won't even consider diving since if there's something out there that can hurt you it WILL get her.

Sadly, I have never experienced the Ocean on any of my dives. I have only dove in fresh water, mainly in Georgian Bay. I have seen ship wrecks in Tobermory's Phantom Five underwater park and just some neat waterscapes and fresh water marine life.



SINC said:


> Stay tuned folks, I expect Warren's gonna dive right in to that question!


Already in progress....



macdoodle said:


> Warren, do tell of the underwater wonders you have experienced, any close encounters??


There was one time when I was commissioned for a search and salvage mission. The person who hired me sunk a little boat after it chine walked and went bow first into a wave. I got to the site with the team and we went down about 70 ft. Keep in mind we are in fresh water and it is not clear like salt water. We got to the bottom and were engulfed in complete darkness and I was waist deep in silt. All I had with me was my little pencil flashlight which didn't really do anything.

Needless to say, we didn't find the boat but the experience was worth it.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Hmmm, odd that. I stayed in Lethbridge last year at the campground right under the bridge near the train trestle and I found it much more difficult to get around in than Calgary. Calgary is a piece of cake to drive in.


Morning all: Just having my French Vanilla and getting ready to see the day.

Don, Calgary can be a nightmare to drive in if there is an accident on any of their bridges .... Ottawa and Edmonton [ at least when I lived there ] are the kings of the one way streets and don't get me started on Toronto .... which Sonal would probably confirm is a perpetual rush hour. Having said that, you haven't driven unless you've been in a Montreal rush hour.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Don, Calgary can be a nightmare to drive in if there is an accident on any of their bridges .... Ottawa and Edmonton [ at least when I lived there ] are the kings of the one way streets and don't get me started on Toronto .... which Sonal would probably confirm is a perpetual rush hour. Having said that, you haven't driven unless you've been in a Montreal rush hour.


Depends on where you are and when.... it's a big downtown. 

That said, I used to drive through old Chinatown during rush hour twice a week--now that was crazy.  People, cars, bikes, streetcars, vendors stalls--all on the street. (Sidewalks were way too packed.)

Truthfully though, a part of me likes driving in rush hour... I see it as a challenge.


----------



## MaxPower

I really try to avoid Toronto. Even when it's not rush hour, it's still too busy for my liking. I'll drive it if I have to, but only if I have to.

I'll just stick to my little town with one stop light.


----------



## KC4

Warren - Thanks for the lesson. I guess it would be SCUBA diving that I would like to be brave enough to try one day. Fresh or salt water. I've snorkeled (just at the top of the water) and enjoy that immensely. 

Your adventures sound great - no wonder you would like to do more. Does one need to be re-certified regularly? 



I think every city has it's traffic snarl problems, especially at rush hour and when there is a major event going on in the city. Vancouver and area must be a challenge these days.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, Calgary can be a nightmare to drive in if there is an accident on any of their bridges .... Ottawa and Edmonton [ at least when I lived there ] are the kings of the one way streets and don't get me started on Toronto .... which Sonal would probably confirm is a perpetual rush hour. Having said that, you haven't driven unless you've been in a Montreal rush hour.


RP, I have to disagree with you there. Calgary is one of the easiest cities to drive in and very easy to navigate. Even with 50 feet of rig I am quite comfortable. Any city with a bridge out creates some havoc but an accident on the Whitemud in Edmonton is every bit as bad if not worse. I once took two hours to go from 111th street exit to the 149th street exit before I could get off the so called freeway. And the Yellowhead is a joke with light after light. The new ring road called Anthony Henday Drive was supposed to relieve congestion, but the fools put so many ground level intersections with traffic lights on it that it saves nothing.

I drove in Toronto many times between 1970 and 2000 and never found it intimidating either, but I found the 401 insane at times. Can't comment on Ottawa as I didn't drive when I was there and have never been to Montreal either.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> I drove in Toronto many times between 1970 and 2000 and never found it intimidating either, but I found the 401 insane at times. Can't comment on Ottawa as I didn't drive when I was there and have never been to Montreal either.


The 401 is insane.... signage is not great, so if you are not familiar with the city it's a bit challenging. Plus there are some places in the middle of the city where it narrows down to just 2 lanes which makes no sense--they've widened it in places, so I assume that helps, but I seldom need to take it anymore.

But one accident, or a bit of construction and the whole thing just stops dead for hours.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Warren - Thanks for the lesson. I guess it would be SCUBA diving that I would like to be brave enough to try one day. Fresh or salt water. I've snorkeled (just at the top of the water) and enjoy that immensely.
> 
> Your adventures sound great - no wonder you would like to do more. Does one need to be re-certified regularly?
> 
> 
> 
> I think every city has it's traffic snarl problems, especially at rush hour and when there is a major event going on in the city. Vancouver and area must be a challenge these days.


Diving is a fun sport. It can be expensive though. Very expensive.

Since I haven't been under in quite some time, I would, for my safety take a refresher course. I do remember most, but I would need help with my dive tables. These are a series of calculations to see how long you can stay under without having to decompress or how long you have to decompress for. When you are breathing air under the water, the pressure on your body releases nitrogen into your blood stream and if you come to the surface without decompressing, you can get decompression sickness or as it is more commonly known as the Bends.

Decompression Sickness

There is also Nitrogen Narcosis that is a concern.

Nitrogen Narcosis

Now with all the high tech gear, the computers pretty much figure it all out for you.

Diving is a sport that can be done by any one regardless of age, (I think you have to now be 12 to dive) or size. Some physical conditioning is essential. In order to become certified, I had to tread water for 15 minutes. 5 with both my rams and legs, 5 with my hands out of the water and 5 using just my arms. Try that the next time you're in a pool - its a great workout.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Depends on where you are and when.... it's a big downtown.
> 
> That said, I used to drive through old Chinatown during rush hour twice a week--now that was crazy.  People, cars, bikes, streetcars, vendors stalls--all on the street. (Sidewalks were way too packed.)
> 
> Truthfully though, a part of me likes driving in rush hour... I see it as a challenge.


I saw Calgary as a smaller version of TO, and TO as a smaller version of New York City. I guess it is all a matter of perspective. 

I like St.John's for the relative smallness ............ just hate the winters here.


----------



## Cameo

Hi all.

No news on the job front yet.....this REALLY has to change very soon.

My dad showed me this today - I really liked the Carol Burnett show, I would watch reruns if they were still showing them.

YouTube - Tim Conway - The Dentist

That was FUNNY!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> Morning Warren, I love those underwater shots too, so clear and peaceful looking.
> 
> Ann's doctor had a look at her x-rays and showed her where there has been some degeneration of the spine, but nothing in his opinion that is not completely normal for a woman nearly 70. Contrary to the quack chiropractor's opinion, he says there is ample room for her spinal cord, even with the slight "compression" the chiropractor showed her.
> 
> He was quick to warn her that any manipulation of the area was dangerous to attempt and could result in giving here much more severe problems than she now has, so thank goodness she stopped at a single treatment.
> 
> He gave her some exercises she can do to gently clear any further neck pain she might have, but the neck is not the problem with her hip and back in any way, shape or form. The next step is to x-ray her lower spine and hips, but he wants to leave that for a month or so since she just had an x-ray done. For now she is pretty much back to normal.
> 
> That reaffirms my distrust of chiropractors forever now. To think he might have done more damage than good when he tried to take us for $3,800. Sheesh!


Glad to hear Ann is coming along well, Don. I've had one chiropractic treatment in my life and will never have another. I just found it physically unpleasant and don't see how wrenching one's head violently to one side is going to do any good whatsoever. My brother and SIL are both in the medical field and both support massage therapy but not chiropractic treatment. That said, I know some people who swear by it ... I'm just not a fan.



MaxPower said:


> I really try to avoid Toronto. Even when it's not rush hour, it's still too busy for my liking. I'll drive it if I have to, but only if I have to.
> 
> I'll just stick to my little town with one stop light.


I lived in Toronto for a decade or so some 20 years ago -- didn't have a car at the time and got around fine on the transit. However, the few times I've been back there lately ... I don't like it anymore. I'm not sure why. Too big, too dirty, too noisy and I no longer feel particularly safe there, which I don't remember ever feeling during my residency there.



Cameo said:


> Hi all.
> 
> No news on the job front yet.....this REALLY has to change very soon.
> 
> My dad showed me this today - I really liked the Carol Burnett show, I would watch reruns if they were still showing them.
> 
> YouTube - Tim Conway - The Dentist
> 
> That was FUNNY!


Sorry to hear about the job situation, Jeanne. Hang in there, things _will_ get better. 

That Tim Conway skit is hilarious and it never fades, no matter how often you watch it. His deadpan delivery was priceless enough, but when added to his ability to break up his fellow actors on-camera ... have you seen the 'Mama's Family' skit when he persists in talking about elephants? 

YouTube - Carol Burnett Show outtakes - Tim Conway's Elephant Story


----------



## Cameo

YouTube - Carol Burnett Show- No Frills Airline


YouTube - Carol Burnett Show- Ed's Hardware Store


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Hopefully, someday .......... very soon, this job situation shall suddenly take an upturn for you. 

Yes, I still laugh at those skits, and I watched them when they first aired.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all.

I'm at my wit's end with this dog. I have been diligent in putting him outside every hour to hour and a half. Sometimes he does his business, other times he doesn't. Most of the time when he doesn't go, he comes back in and within 5 - 10 minutes without warning goes on the floor. This just happened again. It's not in the same spot either just randomly in the house.

I'm getting extremely frustrated . He knows that he has to go outside and when he goes on the floor he knows he is in trouble. Anybody want a Shih Tzu??


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'm at my wit's end with this dog. I have been diligent in putting him outside every hour to hour and a half. Sometimes he does his business, other times he doesn't. Most of the time when he doesn't go, he comes back in and within 5 - 10 minutes without warning goes on the floor. This just happened again. It's not in the same spot either just randomly in the house.
> 
> I'm getting extremely frustrated . He knows that he has to go outside and when he goes on the floor he knows he is in trouble. Anybody want a Shih Tzu??


Hang in there, Warren. Sounds like a couple of our doxies. Did the breeder get the dog outside much? What is the weather like outside? Some of our dogs don't mind any sort of weather ............ while others cringe at the sight of rain, drizzle or fog. 

I trick some of our dogs by praising the one that pees first .......... and then the others seem to follow suit to earn this praise. How long are you keeping Gizmo outside?

Bon chance, mon ami. This is all part of having a dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, and good luck, Jeanne ( I sound like Edward R. Murrow). Still, some good fortunes come your way ............. ASAP. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Cameo said:


> YouTube - Carol Burnett Show- No Frills Airline
> 
> 
> YouTube - Carol Burnett Show- Ed's Hardware Store


Love those, especially the airline one. Who hasn't felt like poor Tim on a plane trip at one point or another ...

As a cat person, I have no advice to offer, just sympathy, on your dog problems, Warren. Is he new to your household? Any chance there's a physical reason ... mild infection or something?

Usually when one of my cats decides to go "elsewhere," it's just outside the litter box and it's to put me on notice that, "You are derelict in your cleaning duties, vile human slave ..." As I have boot trays around the litter boxes there's usually no damage done.


----------



## Rps

MaxPower said:


> Evening all.
> 
> he knows he is in trouble. Anybody want a Shih Tzu??


Sounds like something a lawyer would say!


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Hmmm, odd that. I stayed in Lethbridge last year at the campground right under the bridge near the train trestle and I found it much more difficult to get around in than Calgary. Calgary is a piece of cake to drive in.


When you grow up in an area, or have to live in it, of course it is more familiar, now I am not afraid of traffic, or the busyness, I just prefer to drive there as little as possible, given a choice, Lethbridge was also a challenge when I first went there, but because I knew it would be a main shopping area I did make a point of learning it.
I have driven in every major city except 2 in Canada, and for me Calgary is / was the most confusing, because it is divided into quarters, then each quarter has it's NSEW direction... no other city I have been in has this set up, and it is very frustrating to understand until someone explains it.... but first you have to meet someone who doesn't assume you know and think you are daft because you can't understand it....
i spent more lost time when I had to come here to work from Vancouver,( it was much easier to get around, for me.) And I don't go to Edmonton on principal, when I do it is for a show, I go and get out ... another confusing place... 



Dr.G. said:


> I actually like Calgary. Can't afford to live there, but my wife is from Calgary, my son lived there for about 6 months when he was working there, and I have visited my in-laws there with the two of them.


I don't not like it, when with friends who know where I'm going, I'm fine, it is just not a necessary evil for me... 



Rps said:


> Morning all: Just having my French Vanilla and getting ready to see the day.
> 
> Don, Calgary can be a nightmare to drive in if there is an accident on any of their bridges .... Ottawa and Edmonton [ at least when I lived there ] are the kings of the one way streets and don't get me started on Toronto .... which Sonal would probably confirm is a perpetual rush hour. Having said that, you haven't driven unless you've been in a Montreal rush hour.


I learned to drive in montreal, I lived for a time in Pierrfonds and worked on Nun's Island.... across the Jacques Cartier every day x2 



MaxPower said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'm at my wit's end with this dog. I have been diligent in putting him outside every hour to hour and a half. Sometimes he does his business, other times he doesn't. Most of the time when he doesn't go, he comes back in and within 5 - 10 minutes without warning goes on the floor. This just happened again. It's not in the same spot either just randomly in the house.
> 
> I'm getting extremely frustrated . He knows that he has to go outside and when he goes on the floor he knows he is in trouble. Anybody want a Shih Tzu??


 Hi Warren, the trick with a dog is you have to stay out until he does his potty, even if it takes half an hour, don't play with him just keep him on the leash and tell him to potty, when he does you praise him and give a wee treat (the(Waggin' Tail) jerky for dogs at costco is a favourite, and it makes little pieces too) 
Praise, you have to keep reminding yourself he is not as old as you think, he spent 3 mos with his mom and siblings, his social and outside things didn't start until you got him.... you just take him out for as long as you must, he can't hold on forever 
he will get the idea.... just make sure you go potty first, it could be awhile ...

Have you thought about going on a site specifically for this breed and ask the owners /trainers there for tips?? they are sure to have a blog somewhere... (just a thought)


----------



## KC4

Goodnight All.

Jeanne - Hang in there - I hope something good comes along soon, work wise. Thanks for the Tim Conway skits - I always burst into laughter watching him let loose. 

Warren - Same- Hang in there - I'm no dog expert, but I'm thinking that consistency and perseverance is the key.


----------



## Sonal

I always found Kitchener-Waterloo to be a confusing city to drive in... you stay on any street, and it will twist and turn so much that you'll eventually get everywhere in the city.  

The main street, King Street, largely goes in one direction but if you drive on it from one end to the other it's King Street East, thes King Street West, then South, then North.

Oh, and King St and Weber St cross 3 times.

Confusing city.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a hot breakfast for one and all this morning. A chilly -3C here in St.John's, but there is a beautiful sunrise forming as I write. So, campers, let's get out there and give ehMacLand that old Camp Potawatamee cheer -- "Go Shang!!!!!!!!"


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for brekkie. Caman must be having his had attended to as he has yet to be here this morning. I hope all is well with him.

Was dead tired last night and went to bed at 7:30 p.m. and awoke at 3:30 a.m. so SAP is not only up for today, but done for tomorrow too.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I'm at my wit's end with this dog. I have been diligent in putting him outside every hour to hour and a half. Sometimes he does his business, other times he doesn't. Most of the time when he doesn't go, he comes back in and within 5 - 10 minutes without warning goes on the floor. This just happened again. It's not in the same spot either just randomly in the house.
> 
> I'm getting extremely frustrated . He knows that he has to go outside and when he goes on the floor he knows he is in trouble. Anybody want a Shih Tzu??


No thanks on the offer Warren, but I am beginning to fear that you have the same issue our daughter has since a Lhasa and a Tzu are almost kissin' cousins.

She too got him late in life at over three months, already set in his ways, one of which was pissing wherever he wished inside the house. He will be 10 in April and he still does this several times a day.

For the record since I have been looking after him for the past nine months, I take him outside three times between his last outing with my daughter when she goes to work at 7:30. He goes out again at 11:00, 2:00 and 5:00. I always wait for him to do his business and reward him with a dog cookie, tiny things about the size of a dime.

But unless I confine him to his cage, he pisses on the floor, the legs of furniture, lower shelving in the kitchen, my pants leg if I happen to leave them draped over a chair, on the sides of pots with planters, on the toilet bowl and the list goes on and on. He does this within 10 to 15 minutes of being outside.

I sure hope you don't have the same issue, but in my mind at over five months of age, it is sure beginning to sound like it to me.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. Thanks for breakfast Marc.

Caman, I sure hope all is well with your hand.

When we got Gizmo, we were told he was 95% trained. So we're not really sure where the problem is. I put him out every hour. He goes if he needs to at that time, otherwise he just sits at the door. When he does go, I reward him with a treat and lots of praise. The "accidents" happen in the evening mostly when there is lots of commotion. It's not just pissing, he is doing his other thing as well.

My wife and I made a decision that if he is not fully trained in 4 more weeks, we will put him up for adoption.

Jeanne, I hope something breaks for you soon on the job front. Have you ever considered starting your own business? I was thinking some sort of dog services - walking, care, clean up.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Actually Warren that might not be such a bad idea, there might be some Provincial or Federal funding programme out there that Jeanne could investigate. Also, if you were a student you might be able to secure a "jobs" funding initiative.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> I always found Kitchener-Waterloo to be a confusing city to drive in... you stay on any street, and it will twist and turn so much that you'll eventually get everywhere in the city.
> 
> The main street, King Street, largely goes in one direction but if you drive on it from one end to the other it's King Street East, thes King Street West, then South, then North.
> 
> Oh, and King St and Weber St cross 3 times.
> 
> Confusing city.


Hi Sonal, my parents used to live there and you are right, it is a very confusing city to drive around in.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, I liked the Vet joke this morning. Maybe I could find employment as a towel waver.


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I liked the Vet joke this morning. Maybe I could find employment as a towel waver.


The toothbrush in "There, I fixed it" was my favourite.


----------



## Rps

MaxPower said:


> The toothbrush in "There, I fixed it" was my favourite.


Yeah, I would love to see the advertising campaign created for that if it ever went to market .......... a "one-liners" dream come true.....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Yeah, I would love to see the advertising campaign created for that if it ever went to market .......... a "one-liners" dream come true.....


That may be, but would they not be anti-climatic?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Warren and Rp.

Warren, what was in your contract about selling the dog? We would not allow you to sell one of our doxies other than back to us. Sort of like a money back guarantee. One woman did this with Casey. Her vet said he was too small to be a show dog. She regretted her decision when Casey got his CKC championship points and certification prior to the age of one, which is not all that common. So, speak to the breeder first and tell him of your concerns.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> That may be, but would they not be anti-climatic?


Say Don remember Gleem toothpaste, now that device would certainly have the potential to put a "gleem" in one's eye. 

Or we could use the Crest ad: "Look Mom, no cavities!"

or .........


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don, Warren and Rp.
> 
> Warren, what was in your contract about selling the dog? We would not allow you to sell one of our doxies other than back to us. Sort of like a money back guarantee. One woman did this with Casey. Her vet said he was too small to be a show dog. She regretted her decision when Casey got his CKC championship points and certification prior to the age of one, which is not all that common. So, speak to the breeder first and tell him of your concerns.


We'll cross that bridge when it comes. There is nothing in the contract except that we agree not to breed the dog.

I just don't know what to do about house breaking Gizmo. We really don't want to get rid of him, but if he is going to destroy our house, what other option do we have??


----------



## macdoodle

Warren, I am sorry for the problems with Gizmo, I am thinking it could be a breed problem, talking with a friend last evening (she breeds Retrievers) asking if there was anything I could offer as help for you. She mentioned with some of the toy type breeds they are difficult to train, Some of it is just being stubborn and the need to be Alpha. 
Some of them don't do well around children, and some is just nerves.(fear of scolding)
There is a possibility that he was scolded at the breeders for the same thing, it mat have been the only individual attention he got, good or bad it was attention, and like children, they repeat the act that gets them that attention, I am certain he is played with and talked to a lot in the home, so somehow he has learned this bad behaviour.

I got my first dog from the breeder and he was 5 mos old, he had 2 oops the first day, you could tell he knew it was wrong, but I didn't scold him, just said, no no, outside, and I put him on a leash and out we went, a walk and praise when he did his business, it took me 3 days, and he was coming to get me if he had to go out between regular times. 
The second pup I got at 12 weeks, and just had to' up the out' times an extra time or 2 (little bladder)  but I also kept newspaper down in an easy wash area,she would bolt for that area to puddle if she couldn't make it, she was kenneled at night, so it wasn't hard to get her trained, she was pretty good. 
Have you considered newspaper? at least to see if it makes a difference? maybe that was what the breeder meant by 95% trained... 
I would call the breeder and tell her your concerns, and that you will have to return him ... I hope you had an agreement if it didn't work out you could indeed return him.... most breeders I know do have such a policy, they don't want to have their pups just randomly handed off, they like to know where they are ...
I would give the breeder a call and see what they suggest, you should get at least half of your money back .... JMPO
An agreement not to breed is not responsible, the breeders I know have the pups neutered before they go to the new home, unless they plan to show, then the price becomes a whole different issue... show/breeding animals are more expensive.
When they are altered before going to a new home there is no fear they will reproduce, or have an oops.... thereby causing another set of unwanted animals to deal with...


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for Breakfast Marc. Since it's about -9 here, a hot breakfast will be perfect. 

Yes - Wonder where Caman is too? I bet he is getting his elbow/hand tended to. If so, I hope it is going well.

Warren - That must be so frustrating with Gizmo. I hope the situation resolves itself quickly (before he destroys your home) and in a manner that you are happy keeping him.

Don - What an Early Birdie you are... Off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for brekkie. Caman must be having his had attended to as he has yet to be here this morning. I hope all is well with him.





MaxPower said:


> Caman, I sure hope all is well with your hand.





KC4 said:


> Yes - Wonder where Caman is too? I bet he is getting his elbow/hand tended to. If so, I hope it is going well.


Good morning all. 
Thanks Don, Warren and Kim.

No I'm still here, uncut version.
The consultant gave me and appointment for the 22nd 
and there be no operation I was told.
I've been taking it easy with a bad stomach instead.
Not to sick, just tired.
I hope ye all are well.
...........
Mulk 5 / February 11

_They have prefered to have their heads cut off
rather then utter one unseemly word._
Bahá'u'lláh

_Lord, who shall abide in thy tabernacle?
who shall dwell in thy holy hill?
He that backbiteth not with his tongue,
not doeth evil to his neighbor._
Psalm 15:1, 3


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Glad to see you back in The Shang for today, even with a stomach ache.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I would give the breeder a call and see what they suggest, you should get at least half of your money back .... JMPO
An agreement not to breed is not responsible, the breeders I know have the pups neutered before they go to the new home, unless they plan to show, then the price becomes a whole different issue... show/breeding animals are more expensive."

Leslie, we have it in our contract that the person buying one of our pups MUST sell it back to us, at the same price that they bought the doxie pup, so there is no problem.

Pups should NOT be spayed or neutered before they are at least one year old. It throws off their hormone development that controls bone growth.


----------



## friend

Thanks Marc. 
Hope you are well.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am doing well, Caman. Hand feeling any better today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my back hurts because of you ....................... and that Ross Sisters clip in SAP.

Still, you shall be forgiven because of that little boy with CP and the duckling story. Shaina never walked but we did an at-home physio program for her for nearly four years.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I am doing well, Caman. Hand feeling any better today?


Nah, not really.
We'll see on the 22nd what the doctor sez.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, my back hurts because of you ....................... and that Ross Sisters clip in SAP.
> 
> Still, you shall be forgiven because of that little boy with CP and the duckling story. Shaina never walked but we did an at-home physio program for her for nearly four years.


I thought you might notice that one Marc. I thought of you when I found it, but since it had a good outcome, I used it.


----------



## Cameo

Warren - this is what I would do. The dog has to EARN privileges - and one of these privileges is freedom around the home. Use your crate for a few days. Crate overnight - you may wish to get up in the night to take out to potty - but make sure he potties before coming back inside - and right back into the crate. Don't give him enough room in the crate to pee/poo at one end and sleep in the other. uh uh - only enough room to stretch out to sleep, even if you have to block one end of the crate. This is because MOST dogs don't like to mess their beds.

Morning - remove from crate and immediately outside. When potty -use your words - YESSSSSS. Goooooood potty, (peepee, or whatever word you are going to use for this function). He has just done the most WONDERFUL thing. Show some excitement about his potty. Dogs like to please. Treat immediately if he is food oriented. Dog has just earned playtime outside crate - supervised, so that if he tries to widdle you can immediately say a big NO!, scoop him up and take him outside until he finishes. As soon as you don't have time to supervise him then put him back in his crate until you can take him out again and repeat the process.

Crating the dog is NOT cruel either, I think I already posted my opinion on this.

Try taking him to the same place to potty - he should associate the smell with using it.
You could try taking the rags used to clean his mess and leaving that in the area you want him to use.

Also - ensure that you get ALL of the urine/mess clean - their noses are much better then ours. I bleach areas - or you can get a product called Zyme Zapper that is an enzyme and is used for urine amongst other things.

Good luck and I hope it works out for you. I have one shepherd who has been difficult to train cause he doesn't care about messing his crate and he has separation anxiety - even leaving him in the room alone is enough for him to mess it up. He won't do anything until I leave the room and then that's it! That one I haven't had a lot of luck fixing yet.

Giz hasn't been there long. Also - never punish (by this I mean using a stern NO or a BAD dog) a dog for messing in the house unless you catch him at it. Three minutes later the dog has forgotten he has done it and won't associate your displeasure with the mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

All good points, Jeanne. You shall be The Shang's Dog Whisperer. 

How are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I thought you might notice that one Marc. I thought of you when I found it, but since it had a good outcome, I used it.


Thanks for including this one, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

Going to bed early tonight (only10:12 pm here).
Until tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. I hope tomorrow finds you in better health. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow is really coming down right now, and I had better go out and shovel it before the freezing rain hits overnight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. How are your two dogs making out these days? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall take a break from shoveling to make our famous "TGIF Breakfast" when you rise and shine to face the day. As always, freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be ready throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the TGIF fare this morning. No Camán again? Hmmm.

SAP's done and tomorrow is over half done so it won't take me long to finish this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I would suspect that Caman has a great deal on his plate these days. That is a major move he is undertaking in June. 

How is Ann today?


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and Don.

Yes I exist, but in busy form today too. 
Trying to get away a few thing that's been bugging me 
and been laying around here too long.
Almost there.
-3 and no spring in sight.

I just reported the City to the Police.
We don't have any pavements on a big stretch of road here,
so we have o walk in the street to pass that part. That is not on. tptptptp
Hopefully a Police report will get them going and they
might finally take that snow away.
.............

Mulk 6 / February 12

[I]We, verily, have decreed in Our Book a goodly and bountiful 
reward to whosoever will turn away from wickedness, 
and lead a chaste and godly life[/I].
Bahá'u'lláh

_We, verily, behold your actions. 
If We perceive from them the sweet smelling savor 
of purity and holiness, We will most certainly bless you._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck fighting city hall. Still, fight the good fight knowing that "right makes might". Paix, mon ami.

How is the hand today?


----------



## friend

Hi Marc.
The hand doesn't seem to get better, but not worse either so....
Hope all is well with you.

Don, how is Ann doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, hopefully in a couple of weeks this discomfort/pain will be a distant memory.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, hopefully in a couple of weeks this discomfort/pain will be a distant memory.


Yes so true, all I need to make me feel better is to be with Anna. 

Oh, you meant the hand. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Yes so true, all I need to make me feel better is to be with Anna.
> 
> Oh, you meant the hand. :lmao:


Either pain will do, Caman.  Who knows, but you shall win the Irish Sweepstakes and retire to the US a rich man. :greedy:


----------



## SINC

Morning again guys. Ann is back to normal and doing well, thanks for asking.

SAP's done so the rest of the day is mine.

There is one of the stories that Rp likes so well on SAP this morning concerning an old Navaho woman. Some of you may get a chuckle out of it too.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Morning again guys. Ann is back to normal and doing well, thanks for asking.
> 
> SAP's done so the rest of the day is mine.
> 
> There is one of the stories that Rp likes so well on SAP this morning concerning an old Navaho woman. Some of you may get a chuckle out of it too.


Glad to hear the Ann is doing well, and for the rest of you, something you may find familiar , and if not you will someday.... :lmao:

YouTube - looking for my wallet and car keys


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again guys. Ann is back to normal and doing well, thanks for asking.
> 
> SAP's done so the rest of the day is mine.
> 
> There is one of the stories that Rp likes so well on SAP this morning concerning an old Navaho woman. Some of you may get a chuckle out of it too.


'Good trade.' :lmao::lmao:

Liked the story of the Austrian man giving away all of his money. I wish him well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Leslie, I've seen that clip a few times now but it is still funny every time I hear it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. How are you today?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. How are you today?


Thank you, I am well, I did get a bit of brekkie out if anyone is interested, just oatmeal with gimashio, toast and some scrambles eggs with peppers onions and tomatoes, bacon on the side for those who wish it, but it is crispy.... (no not burned):lmao:
Coffee in the pot and tea is Blackberry this morning, with honey....


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning again guys. Ann is back to normal and doing well, thanks for asking.
> 
> SAP's done so the rest of the day is mine.
> 
> There is one of the stories that Rp likes so well on SAP this morning concerning an old Navaho woman. Some of you may get a chuckle out of it too.


Good morning all, some how a "shaggy dog" story seems fitting here in the Shang.

Hope everyone is doing well and that you will have a great weekend.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.

Just running out to a meeting with my designer for the smaller building... we have to figure out some floor layouts... all the better if we do it BEFORE we put the walls up.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Just running out to a meeting with my designer for the smaller building... we have to figure out some floor layouts... all the better if we do it BEFORE we put the walls up.


So what you are saying is, you are hoping your meeting will be constructive.


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> So what you are saying is, you are hoping your meeting will be constructive.


Zing!!

I really wish there was a smiley of a palm to the forehead. 

Good morning all.

Gizmo was accident free yesterday. I didn't let him leave my sight and paid close attention to his signals. Mind you it took me nearly 3 hours to watch 2 hours of survivor that was PVR'ed and skipping through the commercials as a result.

My wife and I determined that when Gizmo gets excited or nervous is when he has an accident. The night when I was so stressed because of this it was very loud in our house with the kids and a bit chaotic before bed. This could be the problem. I'm guessing that we all have to be trained.

The other problem is Gizmo hates to be left alone. If we have to go out, I crate him and he yelps and barks until we get home. We're trying to figure out this separation anxiety. Anything over 1.5 hours is cause for concern that he may have an accident in the crate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp, Sonal and Warren.

Warren, try feeding Gizmo in his crate, as well as giving him a small dog treat every time he goes into his crate. This way, he will NOT poop or pee in the crate where he eats and sleeps. As well, all we have to do is say "cookie" and our doxies race for their crates. When things get hectic or loud here the doxies also go to their crates for security. Does Gizmo have access to the crate when he wants to go there?


----------



## MaxPower

I have done all of these things. I have a bowl of food in his crate along with some rawhide, toys, blankets etc. We got the crate from my Brother in Law that he used for his beagle. Not too much of a size difference but it is spacious. The crate is down stairs since we do not want this ugly, green crate in our main living area. He does go into the crate when we are downstairs, but mainly for a snack and he is not all the way in. He doesn't protest when he goes in and I have been keeping him in the crate when I am downstairs working and just keep reassuring him that he is a good boy. When he comes out, I give him a different treat than when he does his business outside. I think it is separation anxiety. He follows me everywhere. When I get up, he follows me to the kitchen, bedroom, where ever I go.

When we come home, I am always worried that he pooped in the crate. This has happened two or three times, probably because of nerves or getting excited when we come home.

We have a dog bed here upstairs were we mostly are and he sleeps in there during the day.

Dunno.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Just running out to a meeting with my designer for the smaller building... we have to figure out some floor layouts... all the better if we do it BEFORE we put the walls up.


:lmao: if you don't get it right, the designer gurus from TV will be in to change it all.

Here is a fun site with ancient ides according to Feng shui ... or honourable Hoyle :lmao:

Decorating with Feng Shui


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Zing!!
> 
> I really wish there was a smiley of a palm to the forehead.


Might this do?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Might this do?


Not bad Don.

I have to go do something now. I've been putting off cleaning the house for over an hour. Then I have to make lunch for my youngest and then it's off for the Senior Kindergarten Skating at the school's pond. I'll have to post some pics later.

Speaking of pics, the boys room is still under construction. I'm hoping to get it finished this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, it might be separation anxiety as you contend. We have had this with only one dog, and that is when she was all by herself in our house. Dogs are pack animals. Still, with you being at home as much as you are, this should not be the case. How is he around other dogs?

Don may be on to something with his contention that it might be something re this breed.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> So what you are saying is, you are hoping your meeting will be constructive.


And as it happens, it was constructive... we don't have to get rid of one of the ensuite bathrooms, though I have to see if I can fit the furnace in under the stairs if I want to get a shower in there.



macdoodle said:


> :lmao: if you don't get it right, the designer gurus from TV will be in to change it all.
> 
> Here is a fun site with ancient ides according to Feng shui ... or honourable Hoyle :lmao:
> 
> Decorating with Feng Shui


Oh, some of those TV designers are great, but others do things that look great on TV but like crap in real life. 

Still, I like working with a good designer. I can take her on side, put her into a room when the floor is gravel, the walls are old concrete and stone, the stairs to get in actually end about 8 inches above the floor, the light source is a single bare bulb, the heat source is propane tank, some of the windows are boarded up with plywood, there are old wires, pipes, and duct work scattered everywhere--and she says "Wow, this is fantastic!" And it _is_ fantastic.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> And as it happens, it was constructive... we don't have to get rid of one of the ensuite bathrooms, though I have to see if I can fit the furnace in under the stairs if I want to get a shower in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, some of those TV designers are great, but others do things that look great on TV but like crap in real life.
> 
> Still, I like working with a good designer. I can take her on side, put her into a room when the floor is gravel, the walls are old concrete and stone, the stairs to get in actually end about 8 inches above the floor, the light source is a single bare bulb, the heat source is propane tank, some of the windows are boarded up with plywood, there are old wires, pipes, and duct work scattered everywhere--and she says "Wow, this is fantastic!" And it _is_ fantastic.


:clap::clap: Good to hear, it is so hard to get a designer with good VISIONARY talent... 

you are indeed fortunate.... so many people cannot see the forest for the trees... 

You will of course have before and after photos to share??? Yes?

And I agree with your comments, it looks good on TV and the pits in reality ...


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, it might be separation anxiety as you contend. We have had this with only one dog, and that is when she was all by herself in our house. Dogs are pack animals. Still, with you being at home as much as you are, this should not be the case. How is he around other dogs?
> 
> Don may be on to something with his contention that it might be something re this breed.


It is the breed in that Shih Tzu's are very social dogs. They love to be around people. I'm going to try to put his bed in his crate when I leave this afternoon. Bed at the back, food at the front. Maybe that might help. I also leave the TV on for some noise and open all of the blinds for sunlight.

He was good this morning when I came home. Perhaps I should extend our outings a little more at a time.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Busy day for me...Just popping in to say hi.

Hope everybody and their dogs/cats are well today.

Will try to catch up later.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It is the breed in that Shih Tzu's are very social dogs. They love to be around people. I'm going to try to put his bed in his crate when I leave this afternoon. Bed at the back, food at the front. Maybe that might help. I also leave the TV on for some noise and open all of the blinds for sunlight.
> 
> He was good this morning when I came home. Perhaps I should extend our outings a little more at a time.


That's a good idea, Warren. Try a small radio on top of his crate with either music or talking. 

Afternoon, Kim.


----------



## friend

Hi Leslie, Sonal, Warren, Rp and Kim.
All well I hope. 

Just after Skyping for 10 min with Anna.
She had to rush off.
Now for some pancakes for the kids.


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: Good to hear, it is so hard to get a designer with good VISIONARY talent...
> 
> you are indeed fortunate.... so many people cannot see the forest for the trees...
> 
> You will of course have before and after photos to share??? Yes?
> 
> And I agree with your comments, it looks good on TV and the pits in reality ...


Before, the house looks beautiful. After, I'm sure it will also look beautiful.

It's just this middle part that is U-G-L-Y.

The biggest challenge right now is figuring out how to use all the space intelligently. Since we've taken out all the interior walls, we have a lot of flexibility.


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> It is the breed in that Shih Tzu's are very social dogs. They love to be around people. I'm going to try to put his bed in his crate when I leave this afternoon. Bed at the back, food at the front. Maybe that might help. I also leave the TV on for some noise and open all of the blinds for sunlight.
> 
> He was good this morning when I came home. Perhaps I should extend our outings a little more at a time.


Whoo Hoo!! Success.

Although Gizmo was barking like crazy when I got home, There was no mess in his crate after I put his bed in there. This was the longest he has been left alone and all is good.

Whew. What a relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Whoo Hoo!! Success.
> 
> Although Gizmo was barking like crazy when I got home, There was no mess in his crate after I put his bed in there. This was the longest he has been left alone and all is good.
> 
> Whew. What a relief.


Kudos to you both, Warren.


----------



## Sonal

Good news, Warren!

Just had a productive day of running errands, the last of which was to my favourite place on earth: the tile store.  Sadly, I had to buy cheap and boring tile for the building.

Since it was a small amount of tile, I drove it down to the building. My super had hurt her shoulder, and since it was just 3 and a 1/3 boxes of time, I figured I had enough brute strength to carry it all in. (My super works too hard.) So I hauled it, one box at a time, up 2 flights of stairs (no elevator) and about 150 ft down the hall to the room where we using it... somehow I managed to forget that I have very, very little upper body strength and that each box weighs ~50 lbs. 

Told my super that she's lucky that I like her.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

MaxPower said:


> Whoo Hoo!! Success.
> 
> Although Gizmo was barking like crazy when I got home, There was no mess in his crate after I put his bed in there. This was the longest he has been left alone and all is good.
> 
> Whew. What a relief.


Great news, Warren ... and good work, Gizmo! :clap:


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

Late for little me, so off to bed I must go. 
Until tomorrow so.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> Late for little me, so off to bed I must go.
> Until tomorrow so.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good night Caman.

Good news on Gizmo Warren. That is encouraging. 

Sonal - Wow! 50lb boxes - you must be in decent shape to be able to do that. Don't hurt yourself. You might pay for your generosity tomorrow, or the next day. Hope not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, your strength amazes me. I know how I struggle with those sorts of weights. Kudos to you.


----------



## Sonal

I am not in any kind of decent shape... was totally out of breath halfway through the first load. 

Still, once I started I figured I may as well finish.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> ... somehow I managed to forget that I have very, very little upper body strength and that each box weighs ~50 lbs.


Just reading that made my back hurt!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I am not in any kind of decent shape... was totally out of breath halfway through the first load.
> 
> Still, once I started I figured I may as well finish.


I find that I am in better shape to lift heavy weights during the winter months due to all of the snow shoveling. 

In Yiddish, what you did today Sonal was "to schlep", which means to lug or carry. Kudos to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning Shang.

Colder here today with -6, so spring is eluding us.
The hand seam to be a wee bit better, bit it's to soon to tell.
Going to start with a bit of tidying up in a minute and then lunch.
I hope the winter Olympics will go well and that ye all will enjoy it.
Go Canada. :clap:
...........
Mulk 7 / February 13

In a world of existence there is no more powerful
manet then the magnet of love.
Ábdu'l-Bahá

Faith is the magnet which draws the confirmation
of the Merciful One. Service is the magnet which
attracts the heavenly strength. I hope thou wilt
attain both.
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you this morning?

+2C and a bit foggy this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc, SAP's up and I'm off to work. 

All will enjoy the story of the old couple this morning. 

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, Marc, SAP's up and I'm off to work.
> 
> All will enjoy the story of the old couple this morning.
> 
> Later . . .


:lmao::lmao: I am sure that you and Ann don't argue in that manner when you two are on the road. 

Amazing pics of tropical fish.


----------



## Rps

Morning everyone. Don, nice story about the old couple on SAP this morning .... 

How is everyone doing, somewhat cold here today but sunny so that is fine. Just getting my second cup of French Vanilla ......


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Before, the house looks beautiful. After, I'm sure it will also look beautiful.
> 
> It's just this middle part that is U-G-L-Y.
> 
> The biggest challenge right now is figuring out how to use all the space intelligently. Since we've taken out all the interior walls, we have a lot of flexibility.


AHH yes, but now comes the fun part!! I envy you!! 



MaxPower said:


> Whoo Hoo!! Success.
> 
> Although Gizmo was barking like crazy when I got home, There was no mess in his crate after I put his bed in there. This was the longest he has been left alone and all is good.
> 
> Whew. What a relief.


:clap::clap: good for you both, it is a learning curve Warren, for both of you, once he figures out what you want, he will do all he can to comply... 
Has he got used to the car yet? I bet he would love to go with on wee jaunts, my guys go shopping and such and just love a car ride...


----------



## macdoodle

To all a good morning, I see you are all getting ready for a busy day, 

Caman, I thank you for the lovely poem and photo, it was a nice reminder.

I have some Chai Tea on the hob, anyone interested? big pot of local honey to add some sweet, (goes good on toast too!! 

have a great day gang, I'm off to do the million things I didn't get done yesterday.. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

I just watched the re-run of the opening ceremony.
Brilliant and quite moving.


----------



## macdoodle

Well here is an old recipe I am sure you cooks out there will love, just in case you are making a roast beef this weekend.... Gracie Allen style.....


----------



## Rps

Good morning Caman and Leslie, how are you today? Will be dong some shopping for the new condo today so that will be fun. It's like setting up house again.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Well, evidently, I'm not in that bad shape... arms are a little sore, but otherwise I am okay.

Still, I need to run down to the market to pick up groceries and shlep them all back in the house... plus a collegue of mine wants me to pick up 8L of maple syrup for him while I am there.

Enjoy the shopping, RP--I always liked the process of setting up home.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Enjoy the shopping, RP--I always liked the process of setting up home.


Well, I not that keen on the home set up shopping, but any time you want to trade places, I'll do the grocery shopping you can do the home shopping that will be fine with me. Typically male, to me shopping means buying not looking. When Gail and I go shopping I think we see every store and walk away with nothing ... I prefer to get what I need and get out...... so it will be a long day.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Yes, thanks Leslie, I would love some Chai Tea! Good luck on your million tasks. 

Sonal and Rp - Have fun shopping. I'm with you RP. Unless it's groceries, I don't typically enjoy shopping. However, I love that market that Sonal is probably going to. I'd shop (and eat) in there all day. 

If I lived within walking distance of that market, my eating/cooking habits would change to a European style. I'd probably only shop for a day or two worth of groceries at a time. The only thing in the freezer would be ice, ice cream and empty mugs. 

Glad to hear you are not very sore today Sonal. I probably would be. 

Don- Off to check out SAP soon - Have a good day at work.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Well, I not that keen on the home set up shopping, but any time you want to trade places, I'll do the grocery shopping you can do the home shopping that will be fine with me. Typically male, to me shopping means buying not looking. When Gail and I go shopping I think we see every store and walk away with nothing ... I prefer to get what I need and get out...... so it will be a long day.


Ah, see, I have a process.

First, I look around to get ideas... that may also involve some looking online. But I get a sense of what's out there, and what it costs.

Then I mull it over for a while until I have a picture in my head of exactly what I want, and how much I'd pay for it.

Then I go in, get it, and get out. Unless of course, nothing matches the picture in my head, in which case I have been known to get in and out of a store in 5 minutes or less.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 

Leslie, I think that I shall follow Julia Child's way of cooking rather than Gracie Allen.

YouTube - JULIA CHILD MEMORIES: BON APPÉTIT! | Preview | PBS


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good afternoon, all!
-4 here in Niagara, overcast but not the heavy overcast that makes midday look like twilight. Occasionally some lazy flakes drift down but not at the moment. I can hear snowmobiles roaring along the nearby road in defiance of city bylaws that make snowmobiles illegal within the city limits.

It's a long weekend here (Family Day is Monday) so I am planning to get a lot more stuff moved -- although tomorrow may be a bit of a bust as I must meet up with a fellow student to (hopefully) finish preparations for a seminar on Thursday. Hopefully it will only take a couple of hours and I will still be able to get a carload or two over to the new place before darkness falls.



macdoodle said:


> To all a good morning, I see you are all getting ready for a busy day,
> 
> *snip*
> I have some Chai Tea on the hob, anyone interested? big pot of local honey to add some sweet, (goes good on toast too!!
> 
> have a great day gang, I'm off to do the million things I didn't get done yesterday.. :lmao:


I'll take a cup of Chai, thanks, Leslie! Took me a while to get used to it but now I love it.




Sonal said:


> I am not in any kind of decent shape... was totally out of breath halfway through the first load.
> 
> Still, once I started I figured I may as well finish.


Still ... you did finish. AND you are not immobile today! That's impressive. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mona. +1C with a light drizzle makes it overcast here in St.John's as well. Still, nothing to shovel.

A really long weekend here as well, in that I took Friday the 12th off to celebrate Lincoln's birthday, Monday the 15th is President's Day and I shall be taking Washington's birthday off on the 22nd as well. Then, there is Purim on the 28th, but that is just for those who are Jewish.

In Feb., we have no real holidays here in NL other than Groundhog Day. Shrove Tuesday/Ash Wednesday are for Christians this coming week .............. but I do sneak in a pancake or two on Tuesday.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Pancakes cross all cultural and religious boundaries, Marc.


----------



## macdoodle

ComputerIdiot said:


> Pancakes cross all cultural and religious boundaries, Marc.


Absolutely, we have a big pancake breakfast served at the church with the donations going to help the Ladies Aid, or whatever it is called here, , it is at a different one every year... all are welcome, the Hutterites,(some do come) the Dutch reform, Mormons, and anyone else who loves a social gathering... lots of real maple syrup flowing and real butter slathering, sausage grilling and bacon frying going on, all is donated, and those homemade brotworst (sp) are just delicious!! 

I bring my own syrup, I am the only one who likes corn syrup on my 'cakes' (not really a fan of maple although I do like maple cream in small doses... :love2:

Everyone else is invited too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Pancakes cross all cultural and religious boundaries, Marc.





macdoodle said:


> Absolutely, we have a big pancake breakfast served at the church with the donations going to help the Ladies Aid, or whatever it is called here, , it is at a different one every year... all are welcome, the Hutterites,(some do come) the Dutch reform, Mormons, and anyone else who loves a social gathering... lots of real maple syrup flowing and real butter slathering, sausage grilling and bacon frying going on, all is donated, and those homemade brotworst (sp) are just delicious!!
> 
> I bring my own syrup, I am the only one who likes corn syrup on my 'cakes' (not really a fan of maple although I do like maple cream in small doses... :love2:
> 
> Everyone else is invited too!!


Agreed, that's why I sneak a pancake or two ........... not because I am Jewish, but because I am on a diet. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Corn syrup eh? Haven't had that since I was a kid. I used to mix butter and corn syrup on a plate, then spread it on fresh baked bread. It was to die for them. Maybe I should buy a can and try it again. Whoops, I bet corn syrup doesn't come in that cone shaped can with the lillies on the side either. Sigh, memories.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh maple syrup for me, please. Merci.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

My brother was a fan of corn syrup when he was much younger -- don't know if he still is. I preferred Aunt Jemima but have tried in the last few years to retrain my taste buds to prefer real maple syrup. It took awhile because it wasn't so overpoweringly sweet, but now I much prefer it (the price is something else, of course! :yikes


----------



## Dr.G.

Mona, I grew up on Aunt Jemima syrup. It was not until I came to Canada that I discovered the real thing. Now, I use only maple syrup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. First one up and in the Cafe Chez Marc might make a Sunday brunch for us all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Corn syrup eh? Haven't had that since I was a kid. I used to mix butter and corn syrup on a plate, then spread it on fresh baked bread. It was to die for them. Maybe I should buy a can and try it again. Whoops, I bet corn syrup doesn't come in that cone shaped can with the lillies on the side either. Sigh, memories.


no, now it comes in a bottle plastic, (I get the N.N. brand, same only less $$) but i do love it on thin, bit crisp on the outside, kind of pancakes, rolled up with butter and syrup inside, my family liked the fat pancakes, ad sometimes a few slices of apple in them made them extra good, apple / cinnamon pancakes were their favourite.... 



Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. First one up and in the Cafe Chez Marc might make a Sunday brunch for us all. Paix, mes amis.


Getting the coffee ready on automatic, so it's there for whomever gets up before me, the cheese biscuits will be wrapped in a damp towel in the oven to keep warm (it's a gas oven so they will be a bit warm.... and the butter and preserves will be set out too! 


Bon Appetite!


----------



## sharonmac09

_happy lunar new year shang gang!!!!!

it's the year of the tiger!!!_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. In honor of this being the Chinese New Year, I shall make a dim sum breakfast. As well, with it being Valentine's Day, I shall include a "Death by Chocolate" Brunch. As always, there shall be some freshly brewed tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

My hand seam to be a wee bit better, 
but the Mac threw in the towel.
I only get a black screen, so the motherboard is shot.
Luckily it means that I will get a new one.
But it means I will be without a computer for the whole week 
Both I and my MBP need todays quote.
....
Heed not your weakness and frailty:
fix your gaze upon the invincible power of the Lord, 
your God the Almighty....
Arise in His name, put your trust wholly in Him,
and be assured of ultimate victory.
The Bab


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sorry to hear about your Mac and your hand. You are due for some good luck this coming week, my friend.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone. Thanks for the Dim Sum and the Death by Chocolate Marc. Coffee's good too.

Today is also the 52nd running of the Daytona 500. So in honor of the Great American Race, Big Willies BBQ is open for dinner with some ribs, pork shoulder, and a whole hog, all cooked slowly over an open flame of apple wood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. The BBQ sounds good. Count me in.

How is little Giz-man Jack this morning ........... and your children? Is your wife back from LA yet?


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. Arms are still a bit stiff and sore, but not bad. Went to sleep with a bit of a headache and this morning it's still here.

Have my writer's group this morning and afterward, I am not sure if I am going to see my kind-of-sort-of-ex-?-boyfriend. All in all, a bit of a confused Valentine's day.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone. Arms are still a bit stiff and sore, but not bad. Went to sleep with a bit of a headache and this morning it's still here.
> 
> Have my writer's group this morning and afterward, I am not sure if I am going to see my kind-of-sort-of-ex-?-boyfriend. All in all, a bit of a confused Valentine's day.


Good morning all:

Sonal, Valentine's Day has always been one of my favourite occasions. From my perspective, most of us have it all wrong. Really you don't need a special day to say that you love the one's you love. But, I view it as a yearly reminder to take the opportunity to say to the people you care about that you are special.

In our hurried world we often don't acknowledge those we care about as much as we should ... so, 

To someone special Happy Valentine's Day Sonal!

And, really, Happy Valentine's Day to all who are in the Shang, special in that you are you .... and that's what makes each and every one of you special.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc, Warren, Sonal and Rp. Saps's up, albeit a bit late, and there is a special story there this morning for RP called, "Three Guys In A Pub". Heck, the rest of you might find it funny too. HVD everyone!


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, that is a great story in SAP, and yes, I do like those type.......


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. The BBQ sounds good. Count me in.
> 
> How is little Giz-man Jack this morning ........... and your children? Is your wife back from LA yet?


Hi Marc,

Gizmo is fine. Slowly getting there. The crating seems to be working too. My wife has been back from LA for a week now but will be going back in the next couple of weeks. Such is life when the head office is in LA.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Good morning all:
> 
> Sonal, Valentine's Day has always been one of my favourite occasions. From my perspective, most of us have it all wrong. Really you don't need a special day to say that you love the one's you love. But, I view it as a yearly reminder to take the opportunity to say to the people you care about that you are special.
> 
> In our hurried world we often don't acknowledge those we care about as much as we should ... so,
> 
> To someone special Happy Valentine's Day Sonal!
> 
> And, really, Happy Valentine's Day to all who are in the Shang, special in that you are you .... and that's what makes each and every one of you special.


:clap::clap: Well Said... And to all a good morning and have a happy day... 
I will have some dim sum, and BBQ, the biscuits I got ready could fit in somewhere maybe?


----------



## SINC

Whoops, forgot to mention Kim's next instalment on Texicana and her foodie trip is up today as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal, Rp, Don, Warren, and Leslie. 

Good luck, sonal. These sorts of meetings can be stressful or full of delightful surprieses. May you experience the latter.


----------



## Dr.G.

"And, really, Happy Valentine's Day to all who are in the Shang, special in that you are you .... and that's what makes each and every one of you special." Same to you, Rp. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that golf shot in SAP was amazing ........... one of those "if you did not see it you would not believe it". Amazing shot ............. and then to have it hit the break just right to roll in ............ Wow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that golf shot in SAP was amazing ........... one of those "if you did not see it you would not believe it". Amazing shot ............. and then to have it hit the break just right to roll in ............ Wow.


Marc, I just heard from a reader that the golf shot was in fact made by Vijay Singh. I posted the details of where and when on SAP just now.


----------



## macdoodle

Here is you laugh of the day..... couldn't resist!! :lmao:


YouTube - Are Women Born This Way


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I just heard from a reader that the golf shot was in fact made by Vijay Singh. I posted the details of where and when on SAP just now.


Still incredible, being a professional or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Here is you laugh of the day..... couldn't resist!! :lmao:
> 
> 
> YouTube - Are Women Born This Way


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps

Okay Don, here's one for SAP and your enjoyment....

I was up visiting my brother's farm over the weekend. It's little more than a hobby farm, but with 6 acres he has enough grow room for his family's needs. Walking up to the century old home I couldn't help but notice a small pen within walking distance to the summer kitchen. Within it was a pig, but what was weird about the pig was it had only two legs.

Surmising it to be the runt of the littler [ or grunt of the little since it's a pig ] I asked him about it.

"Let me tell you about that pig!. A month ago I was riding the tractor up the back pasture when I hit a rut and the tractor tipped over pinning me to the ground. I was pinned such that I could hardly breathe. Call as I may no one heard me .... but the pig saw it .... burrowed under the fence and ran to me, dug enough of the dirt that I could crawl out .... I have never seen anything like it. And last week we were sitting in the front room with the fire on and it got warm. We dozed off and some sparks from the fire place lit the curtains ... the pig saw this and dug out from the pen and beat his nose against the window to warn us. He saved out lives .... again. This is one great pig"

"But Bil"l, I asked," what about the lack of legs?"

"Hell", he sez, " Great pig like that you can't eat all at once"


----------



## SINC

I thought some here might like to skim this site.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

A belated Happy Valentine's Day and Happy Lunar New Year to all in the Shang!



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. In honor of this being the Chinese New Year, I shall make a dim sum breakfast. As well, with it being Valentine's Day, I shall include a "Death by Chocolate" Brunch. As always, there shall be some freshly brewed tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.


Would there perchance be anything left from the 'Death by Chocolate' brunch ...? 





macdoodle said:


> Here is you laugh of the day..... couldn't resist!! :lmao:
> 
> YouTube - Are Women Born This Way


Just wait until she gets an actual vocabulary ...
Watching the guy crack up is almost funnier then the little girl's nonstop chatter.


And Rp: EEEEEEWWWWWWWWW ... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mona. No more "Death by Chocolate" brunch, but there is the V-Day D by C After Dinner Delight. Interested????


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we have about two more hours of Valentine's Day left here in St.John's, and then, at midnight, Canadian Flag Day begins. So, let us remember and not forget the ones we love and the country we love ........... Paix, mes amis.

YouTube - Chandra Crawford's Gold Medal Oh Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mona. No more "Death by Chocolate" brunch, but there is the V-Day D by C After Dinner Delight. Interested????


Absolutely! And thanks!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we have about two more hours of Valentine's Day left here in St.John's, and then, at midnight, Canadian Flag Day begins. So, let us remember and not forget the ones we love and the country we love ........... Paix, mes amis.
> 
> YouTube - Chandra Crawford's Gold Medal Oh Canada


I'm embarrassed to admit I didn't even know tomorrow was Flag Day. And thanks for the YouTube link ... that was quite an emotional moment.

Good night to all.


----------



## SINC

ComputerIdiot said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit I didn't even know tomorrow was Flag Day. And thanks for the YouTube link ... that was quite an emotional moment.
> 
> Good night to all.


You are forgiven for not knowing tomorrow is Flag Day.

That's because no such day exists.

Alberta, Ontario and Saskatchewan do have a holiday tomorrow though. It's called Family Day.

You're welcome.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. SAP's up and I put out the heart Smart Buffet this morning with hot coffee and tea for all. For those of you who get it, enjoy your holiday Monday, as will I.

Don't miss the story on high finance on SAP call "The $100 Bill" this morning. It's a real eye opener.

Today FeXL and I will swill a few beers and tell some lies as he is in town visiting with his family.

Now outta my way, I've got work to do!


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit I didn't even know tomorrow was Flag Day. And thanks for the YouTube link ... that was quite an emotional moment.
> 
> Good night to all.


Mona, February 15 was first declared National Flag of Canada Day in 1996. 

"It marks the day in 1965 when our red and white maple leaf flag was first raised over Parliament Hill in Ottawa, and indeed, hundreds of communities across Canada."

I was not in Canada then, but the question was on my citizenship test, so I remember it well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You are forgiven for not knowing tomorrow is Flag Day.
> 
> That's because no such day exists.
> 
> Alberta, Ontario and Saskatchewan do have a holiday tomorrow though. It's called Family Day.
> 
> You're welcome.


Sorry, Don, but you are wrong on this point. Your Canadian tax dollars are at work on this day. Paix, mon ami. Happy Flag Day.

Canadian Heritage - National Flag of Canada Day


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Flag Day. We have breakfast treats from coast to coast to coast to celebrate this day. Enjoy.

YouTube - O Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, you might want to start looking at a Canadian dog magazine, Dogs in Canada. Just a thought.

What's new at dogsincanada.com


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, Don, but you are wrong on this point. Your Canadian tax dollars are at work on this day. Paix, mon ami. Happy Flag Day.
> 
> Canadian Heritage - National Flag of Canada Day


Sorry Marc, you're right, but it is not an official holiday anywhere like Family Day is it? Are businesses and schools, provincial buildings closed in NL today like they are in AB, SK and ON?

Family Day is the designated official holiday in at least these three provinces. We have never celebrated "Flag Day" in AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. SAP's up and I put out the heart Smart Buffet this morning with hot coffee and tea for all. For those of you who get it, enjoy your holiday Monday, as will I.
> 
> Don't miss the story on high finance on SAP call "The $100 Bill" this morning. It's a real eye opener.
> 
> Today FeXL and I will swill a few beers and tell some lies as he is in town visiting with his family.
> 
> Now outta my way, I've got work to do!


:lmao::greedy::clap:

"NOW, no one produced anything and no one earned anything, however the whole town is out of debt and is looking to the future with much optimism. 

And that, ladies and gentlemen is precisely how our government is conducting business today!"

Economics 101 -- if only it could be that easy. Good one, Don. Fantastic pics from China and of the famous rocks. As always, like the Sign of the Times. So true.

Happy Flag Day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, you might want to start looking at a Canadian dog magazine, Dogs in Canada. Just a thought.
> 
> What's new at dogsincanada.com


Morning all. Thanks for breakfast Don.

Marc, I just bought a Housetraining for Dummies book off of Amazon. It covers everything including Crate training. The idea of putting his little dog bed in the crate seems to be working.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry Marc, you're right, but it is not an official holiday anywhere like Family Day is it? Are businesses and schools, provincial buildings closed in NL today like they are in AB, SK and ON?
> 
> Family Day is the designated official holiday in at least these three provinces. We have never celebrated "Flag Day" in AB.


No, it's not an official holiday where people take off, just a day to fly the Canadian flag with pride. I did not get our flag out at dawn, as I do on Canada Day, but I have it outside now. Sadly, I am the only one flying the flag, even though it has been discussed on the local radio stations to fly the Canadian flag at full-staff today. My brother-in-law who lives in Okotoks, AB, flies his Canadian flag each Feb. 15th, ever since I told him of this being a Canadian day of celebration.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. Thanks for breakfast Don.
> 
> Marc, I just bought a Housetraining for Dummies book off of Amazon. It covers everything including Crate training. The idea of putting his little dog bed in the crate seems to be working.


Good to hear, Warren. We try to tell all the people that buy our pups to start with crate training ASAP. We ship our dogs in crates that were bought for the pups and in which they slept, along with their mom and siblings. This way, it is an area of comfort and protection ............ and loving memories of their days at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. :love2:


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. I am greatly enjoying Family day in Ontario... there is something very decadent about not going to work on a Monday.

Since I was out running errands on Friday, and I'm not normally in the office on Tuesdays, this is almost been a mini-vacation for me.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All... 

Family day was something I never heard of until I came to AB, I thought it was created (so I was told) so that every month would have a long weekend. 
I had heard of Flag Day, but never seemed to remember when...  I won't forget it now,

Is anyone here watching the Olympics?? I may not agree with the expense or the commercialism, but I do believe these youngsters who have worked and trained so hard deserve to be acknowledged for their hard work. The point here being, it is on, we are not the only country who have hosted the games and felt the financial sting, but we did not opt out, on any level, so they will go on despite the protests, (which should have been done when the bidding for the games was started) 

These kids deserve more than raspberries for their efforts, I may dislike the commercial hype , but I will in my heart support the dream.... 

Canada got the first gold on Canadian soil yesterday .... and I was very moved by the sincerity and love shown by Alexander Bilodeau after his win.... JMPO


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. I am greatly enjoying Family day in Ontario... there is something very decadent about not going to work on a Monday.
> 
> Since I was out running errands on Friday, and I'm not normally in the office on Tuesdays, this is almost been a mini-vacation for me.


Enjoy your mini-holiday, Sonal. Care for some Sonal Special herbal tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning All...
> 
> Family day was something I never heard of until I came to AB, I thought it was created (so I was told) so that every month would have a long weekend.
> I had heard of Flag Day, but never seemed to remember when...  I won't forget it now,
> 
> Is anyone here watching the Olympics?? I may not agree with the expense or the commercialism, but I do believe these youngsters who have worked and trained so hard deserve to be acknowledged for their hard work. The point here being, it is on, we are not the only country who have hosted the games and felt the financial sting, but we did not opt out, on any level, so they will go on despite the protests, (which should have been done when the bidding for the games was started)
> 
> These kids deserve more than raspberries for their efforts, I may dislike the commercial hype , but I will in my heart support the dream....
> 
> Canada got the first gold on Canadian soil yesterday .... and I was very moved by the sincerity and love shown by Alexander Bilodeau after his win.... JMPO



I see your point, Leslie. My wife is watching the games so I am getting caught up in the various events. The only one I know much about is hockey, which should NOT have professionals playing, in my opinion.

Still, I am pulling for the likes of Clara Hughes, in that I donate to the organization she helped to get off the ground, Right to Play.


----------



## SINC

I am another who does not watch the Olympics. Sadly the commercialization has ruined the Olympics for me, as has the fighting in the NHL ruined hockey for me. I stopped watching the NHL in the mid 80s. Besides, I am not a fan of any winter sport except for curling which I might watch if I get time. (There were no hills to ski or snowboard on in SK where I grew up so I know nothing of either sport.) I would be happy if winter didn't exist.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I would be happy if winter didn't exist. " Amen, Brother Don. People still question me as to why I chose to come here to teach at Memorial ............. and then choose to stay after my initial two-year contract was up. As well, they question why I chose to leave Georgia .............. which has received all of 7 inches of snow this winter, which is a great deal for them. 

Still, it is too late to change the past ........... especially after 33 years here at Memorial. Luckily, there is no mandatory retirement at Memorial anymore, and if we are successful in taking on a foster child or two, being able to keep working from home will be a real plus. We shall see.

Still, I wish the non-professional Canadian athletes well in their pursuit to do their best.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I see your point, Leslie. My wife is watching the games so I am getting caught up in the various events. The only one I know much about is hockey, which should NOT have professionals playing, in my opinion.
> 
> Still, I am pulling for the likes of Clara Hughes, in that I donate to the organization she helped to get off the ground, Right to Play.


Have to agree there Marc, no professional should be allowed in any event... it ruins the concept of what the games were all about... and that is not playing fair...

I don't ski, snowboard, race or skate (anymore) but it doesn't stop me from watching, it is a learning curve and like curling, which I have never done, I have learned so much by watching and have become a huge fan, I was a hockey fan at one time, but the fighting has put me off....
Doesn't mean I won't watch the last game if Canada is in the medal round, well gold and silver anyhow.

The olympics were supposed to be for the amateurs, and until recently was strictly adhered to, the story of JIM THORPE would never happen today ... and the sadness and exactness of that story is something the 'committees ' of today should be paying attention to, strict adherence of the Olympic Rules, AMATEURS ONLY!

I hope everyone gets a chance to see this movie with Burt Lancaster ... when I first watched it I couldn't believe it, and every year before the Grey Cup for about 5 years('60's) (in Montreal) this movie was run, I watched it every year .... I never failed to be moved by this true story even tho I knew what was coming.... 

Well I do understand everyones point of view, and respect it, but for me it is about those youngsters who have been promised a chance at their dream, and an opportunity to make it come true... no matter what country they represent.... I wish them luck


----------



## Dr.G.

"The olympics were supposed to be for the amateurs, and until recently was strictly adhered to, the story of JIM THORPE would never happen today ... and the sadness and exactness of that story is something the 'committees ' of today should be paying attention to, strict adherence of the Olympic Rules, AMATEURS ONLY!" All too true, Leslie. Jim Thorpe was, in my opinion, the greatest all-around athlete that ever lived in the 20th/21st century. 

Sadly, the movie re his life with Burt Lancaster glossed over the discrimination he faced due to his being a Native American. As well, how, in 1999, the Associated Press placed him third on their list of top athletes of the century, behind Babe Ruth and Michael Jordan, is beyond me, since both Ruth excelled in baseball, and Jordan in basketball with a minor league career in baseball.

The Official Site of Jim Thorpe

YouTube - Jim Thorpe: The Worlds Greatest Athlete


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good afternoon to all in the Shang on this beautiful sunny day! If there's anything left of the Heart Smart buffet I would love some, along with a nice pot of tea, Don.

Thanks for the info on Flag Day. I don't recall even hearing about it before -- how sad is that. I don't have a flagpole but will put my little car flag in the window while I run back and forth with more moveables today.

Can't watch the Olympics as I don't have cable but an American friend is keeping me updated. She is cheering for both American and Canadian teams -- except in cases where they may be competing, of course ...


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "The olympics were supposed to be for the amateurs, and until recently was strictly adhered to, the story of JIM THORPE would never happen today ... and the sadness and exactness of that story is something the 'committees ' of today should be paying attention to, strict adherence of the Olympic Rules, AMATEURS ONLY!" All too true, Leslie. Jim Thorpe was, in my opinion, the greatest all-around athlete that ever lived in the 20th/21st century.
> 
> Sadly, the movie re his life with Burt Lancaster glossed over the discrimination he faced due to his being a Native American. As well, how, in 1999, the Associated Press placed him third on their list of top athletes of the century, behind Babe Ruth and Michael Jordan, is beyond me, since both Ruth excelled in baseball, and Jordan in basketball with a minor league career in baseball.
> 
> The Official Site of Jim Thorpe
> 
> YouTube - Jim Thorpe: The Worlds Greatest Athlete


Totally agree Marc, and in the movie it was shown (the discrimination) more as a hint than a fact, my favourite part in the movie was when he was in the 'school' reading a history book, he asked , 
'why is it when the white man wins against the indian, it is a great battle, but when the indian wins it is a great massacre ' (maybe not exact Sinc, but it has been 20 years or so since I saw this movie)
To place this incredible man beneath 2 men who only accomplished one sport, is a disgrace to all athletes who compete in multiple events... however...

I don't care what 'they' think, he is still far above whomever 'they' think is #1


----------



## BigDL

The matter of Heritage Day has under discussion since the early 70's in fact it became a matter under discussion at Bargaining between the National Railway Companies and the Unions representing the workers. The Holiday was granted as a resolve to a National Strike in the Railway Industry.

The matter was settled after an arbitration in 1979 as quoted below, Railway workers gained a holiday the second day of January and not the third Monday in February. The day in January, I call, Wrestling Day as Wrestling day is to New Years that Boxing Day is to Christmas.



Arbitration SHP64 said:


> IN THE MATTER OF THE CANADA LABOUR CODE (PART V - INDUSTRIAL RELATIONS) AND A DISPUTE BETWEEN:
> 
> 
> 
> CANADIAN RAILWAYS SIGNATORY TO AGREEMENTS PROVIDING FOR AN ADDITIONAL GENERAL HOLIDAY IN THE YEAR 1980
> 
> (the "Railways")
> 
> AND
> 
> ASSOCIATED NON-OPERATING RAILWAY UNIONS, DIVISION NO. 4, RAILWAY EMPLOYEES' DEPARTMENT AFL-CIO (SHOPCRAFTS), BROTHERHOOD OF LOCOMOTIVE ENGINEERS, UNITED TRANSPORTATION UNION
> 
> (the "Unions")
> 
> RE: DISPUTE ON ONE ADDITIONAL GENERAL HOLIDAY
> A.B. Gold, Chief Judge - Provincial Court
> AWARD OF THE ARBITRATOR
> The question I am called upon to decide appears from the Joint Statement of Issue which reads as follows:
> The Master Agreements and Memoranda of Agreement ... [contain] the following general holiday provision:
> 1. Effective January 1, 1980, one additional general holiday is to be added to the existing ten. This additional general holiday, which may not be the same in all geographical areas, is to be designated by negotiation between the parties. Such determination is to be made not later than December 1, 1979.
> 
> 2. If the Government of Canada designates Heritage Day or such other day as a General Holiday, the day so designated by the Government shall be substituted for the additional general holiday negotiated pursuant to Item (1) above.'
> 
> The parties cannot agree on the day to be designated as the additional General Holiday.
> 
> It is the contention of the Unions that the third Monday in February (the day proposed as "Heritage Day") should be designated as the eleventh general holiday in all provinces.
> 
> It is the contention of the Railways that the eleventh general holiday to be designated should be
> 
> In the Province of Quebec: The first Monday in August.
> 
> In the other provinces: The day after that on which New Year's Day is observed, except, when New Year's Day falls on a Friday, this holiday will be observed on the following Monday.
> 
> II
> I think the Railways are right for these reasons.
> 
> To state the obvious, a general holiday is intended to be a day of rest - not of work - for as many members of the work force as possible, considering the nature of the employer's operations.
> 
> It is no accident, therefore, that the parties to collective agreements usually pick days that are by tradition, custom, law or decree, general holidays throughout the country or in one or more of its specified regions.
> 
> The parties here are no exception. These are the days that they have chosen for their ten general holidays:
> 
> All provinces:
> New Year's Day
> Good Friday
> Victoria Day
> Dominion Day
> Labour Day
> Thanksgiving Day
> Christmas Day
> Boxing Day
> Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island:
> Easter Monday
> Remembrance Day
> Quebec:
> St. Jean Baptiste Day (in substitution for Remembrance Day)
> 
> The day after that on which New Year's Day is observed, except when New Year's Day falls on a Friday this holiday will be observed on the following Monday.
> 
> Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta & British Columbia:
> Civic Holiday (the first Monday in August)
> Remembrance Day"
> This, in my respectful view, also explains why the Honourable Emmett Hall in his award of January 16th, 1974, (under the provisions of the Maintenance of Railway Operations Act, 1973) found it "easy" to award Heritage Day as an additional holiday. Here are his precise words on the subject:
> The request for one additional general holiday is going to be easy to meet. Parliament is establishing a February holiday to be known as `Heritage Holiday', on the third Monday of February in each year. When this becomes law, Heritage Holiday will be added to the list of general holidays now provided for under the Master Agreements. (Emphasis added)
> 
> Unfortunately, things did not quite work out as intended. Heritage Day was never created a legal holiday by legislative enactment or otherwise and it does not fall to me to decide or even to speculate as to when, if ever, it will be.
> 
> One thing is certain however: it is not a general holiday now. It is just the third Monday of February, a day like any other and, in fact, just another working day for most of the members of the Canadian work force.
> 
> In the circumstances, it seems to me most inappropriate to designate Heritage Day as the eleventh general holiday under the collective agreements between the parties.
> 
> I am confirmed in my view of the matter by the way the parties themselves see it. In agreeing that Heritage Day (if enacted) be substituted for the eleventh general holiday (whether agreed to or awarded) they have, by implication at least, acknowledged that it is only suitable when made a general holiday throughout the land.
> 
> On the whole, therefore, and considering all the circumstances, I am satisfied that the third Monday of February, the day proposed as Heritage Day, is not an appropriate day for the eleventh general holiday under the collective agreements between the parties herein.
> 
> On the contrary, I am of the opinion that the day, or days (to be precise) designated by the Railways, as herein above set out, are appropriate in the circumstances and I so find and declare.
> 
> FOR THE FOREGOING REASONS I hereby designate the eleventh general holiday under the collective agreements between the parties to be as follows:
> 
> In the Province of Quebec: The first Monday in August.
> 
> In other provinces: The day after that on which New Year's Day is observed, except, when New Year's Day falls on a Friday, this holiday will be observed on the following Monday.
> 
> MONTREAL, December 17th, 1979.
> 
> (signed) CHIEF JUDGE ALAN B. GOLD,
> 
> ARBITRATOR.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie, Mona and Dana. How are you all this afternoon?


----------



## Dr.G.

"The day in January, I call, Wrestling Day as Wrestling day is to New Years that Boxing Day is to Christmas." Good one, Dana. My son renamed Boxing Day as Doxie Day.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie, Mona and Dana. How are you all this afternoon?


Doing well, thanks, Marc, and you?


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Doing well, thanks, Marc, and you?


All goes well here, Mona. Merci, mon amie.

We just received word that Gracie, who is being shown out west, just received a 4th, 3rd and 2nd place finish at a dog show in Brandon, MB. This makes her the current #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada. So, drinks are on the house at The Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

:clap::clap::clap:

*raises a toast* To Gracie! 

She is a beautiful Doxie indeed, Marc, congratulations!


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> *raises a toast* To Gracie!
> 
> She is a beautiful Doxie indeed, Marc, congratulations!


Thank you, Mona. Along with Jack she is the best show dog we have here. Jack is the father of the pups which are due in early March, with Fanny, Gracie's half sister (same dad) as the mom. We shall see.


----------



## Owatanas

*Very nice!*



Dr.G. said:


> All goes well here, Mona. Merci, mon amie.
> 
> We just received word that Gracie, who is being shown out west, just received a 4th, 3rd and 2nd place finish at a dog show in Brandon, MB. This makes her the current #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada. So, drinks are on the house at The Hair of the Doxie Den.


Hello Everyone,
I'm looking around and saw this thread. It's sure got a long history! 

That's a beautiful dog and certainly deserves kudos. Congratulations to you Dr. G!:clap::clap::clap:
Owa


----------



## SINC

Marc, congrats to Gracie on her win!

Now, the devil in me has to ask the question. When I saw Gracie's picture, it got me to thinking back to all the horse shows I attended as a young man and the whole idea of "posing an animal" comes to mind.

I have to wonder why show animals are forced to hold this unnatural position when being shown. I watched many a horse being spread out with a cane or crop or light whip or whatever to force them into this position, not through cruelty, but through light taps to stretch them out. It is obviously not a pose that any animal would ever assume on its own in a normal life span.

So my question is simple this: Why force an animal to pose in this manner? Can a judge not decide on the merits of the animal without such posing?


----------



## SINC

Owatanas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm looking around and saw this thread. It's sure got a long history!
> 
> That's a beautiful dog and certainly deserves kudos. Congratulations to you Dr. G!:clap::clap::clap:
> Owa


Welcome to The Shang Owa, a great place to make a first post on ehMac! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Owatanas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm looking around and saw this thread. It's sure got a long history!
> 
> That's a beautiful dog and certainly deserves kudos. Congratulations to you Dr. G!:clap::clap::clap:
> Owa


Thank you, Owa, and welcome to The Shang, as we call this thread. I am Marc, owner of The Cafe Chez Marc, although no one owns The Shang. 

We are very proud of Gracie. She was the #3 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada last year, and that was just from being shown in Atlantic Canada. So, we have hopes for her this year. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone...just got back from a long weekend at my Dad's. Really just shut it all down for the weekend which was much needed.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## SINC

Hi Steve, nice to hear you had time to relax. And good to see you in the Shang again.


----------



## Rps

Congrat's Marc on Gracie's standing. To say she is a great looking dog is not a stretch [ although that's normal for a Doxie ] in celebration I will have Whistle Dogs for dinner....... Shepherd my family together, Hound them to turn off Fox, and read about the Boxer Rebellion, and put on an Afghan because it is getting colder.....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Congrat's Marc on Gracie's standing. To say she is a great looking dog is not a stretch [ although that's normal for a Doxie ] in celebration I will have Whistle Dogs for dinner....... Shepherd my family together, Hound them to turn off Fox, and read about the Boxer Rebellion, and put on an Afghan because it is getting colder.....


Not sure just how to take that one Rp.

It could be a steaming pile of doggie doo or, maybe not.

But it did take some sniffin' hydrants to put so many puns in a single take.


----------



## Rps

Well Don, some days are better than others ...... either way, Gracie looks very aristocratic in that picture. I wonder if she knows when she is being photographed?


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good evening everyone...just got back from a long weekend at my Dad's. Really just shut it all down for the weekend which was much needed.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.


Evening, Steve. Sometimes, "shutting it all down" is the best way to refocus and gain some perspective. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrat's Marc on Gracie's standing. To say she is a great looking dog is not a stretch [ although that's normal for a Doxie ] in celebration I will have Whistle Dogs for dinner....... Shepherd my family together, Hound them to turn off Fox, and read about the Boxer Rebellion, and put on an Afghan because it is getting colder.....


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

I am not a whistle dog person .......... but I love hot dogs.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang,

Greetings Owa, welcome to the Shang. 

Marc - Congratulations to you, Deborah and Gracie on the victories and top Canadian standing. Gold Medal! 



SINC said:


> I have to wonder why show animals are forced to hold this unnatural position when being shown. I watched many a horse being spread out with a cane or crop or light whip or whatever to force them into this position, not through cruelty, but through light taps to stretch them out. It is obviously not a pose that any animal would ever assume on its own in a normal life span.


Many male horses naturally assume this position when urinating. I too never understood why some breeds (especially the gaited horses) were stretched out for conformation judging.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Gracie looks very aristocratic in that picture. I wonder if she knows when she is being photographed? " She was looking at my wife holding a dog cookie.  Still, we call her "The Princess" since she does not rough-house it with the other doxies.

"Marc - Congratulations to you, Deborah and Gracie on the victories and top Canadian standing. Gold Medal!" No gold .............. just blue ribbons .......... we hope.


----------



## Cameo

Marc, Congratulations on Gracies achievements!

Warren - I don't have the patience lately to read all the posts til I catch up but it sounds like the crate training is working? I hope so.

Welcome Owa to the Shang - I think you will find that you like it here.

No news on the job front yet - I have my negative days, but my positive ones still outnumber them It just depends on how long it takes me to talk myself into a better mood.

Don - I got a chance to read through your site the other day and you are still doing a great job. I hate dial up, it makes it quite painful to load lots of sites.

Winter here in Ontario has been pretty good so far - I haven't shoveled my driveway once this year. Yet. They have been calling for snow all week - but it hasn't done much. Not complaining mind you. I am sure we will get one good dump before spring.

Hoping everyone is well. Take care. Hello to all and goodnight.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Many male horses naturally assume this position when urinating. I too never understood why some breeds (especially the gaited horses) were stretched out for conformation judging.


Yes Kim, having owned four quarter horses, a mare and three geldings, I did see them stretch out for a pee hundreds of times, but not in a perfect formation like this posing thing. Front and back legs were certainly not symmetrically aligned, but instead rather haphazardly placed depending on terrain.

And I have never seen a male dog assume this position at all. They are always a leg up on the fire hydrant, so to speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Jeanne.

"No news on the job front yet - I have my negative days, but my positive ones still outnumber them It just depends on how long it takes me to talk myself into a better mood." Sorry to hear this re the job hunt. Still, your positive outlook shall help you to stay the course. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Westminster is on now, and I am off to watch the hound group.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, and good luck. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess it would be appropriate to make pancakes for breakfast this morning, and I have included some nice cereals and fruit as well. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be ready when you are throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you're up early making brekkie this morning.

I spent an enjoyable three hours with FeXL yesterday afternoon as we nursed a few beers and told just enough lies to keep the conversation interesting. Always look forward to a get together with an ehMacian.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. My wife had to be up and out of the house by 630AM for the annual "Raise the Roof" pancake breakfast that CBC Radio sponsors to raise funds for homeless people. She works for Stella Burry Community Services that provides low income housing for these people, as well as educational programs to help them get into the workforce. 

"Always look forward to a get together with an ehMacian. " You can always follow the RV caravans east from Halifax when you go to visit your son there this summer. Of course, you might have to win another $1000 or so for gas and ferry money to make it here, especially when you see the price of gas once you arrive at either Port aux Basques or Argentia. Just a thought.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. Off to start the week.

Congratulations Marc on Gracie. That's awesome! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good morning everyone. Off to start the week.
> 
> Congratulations Marc on Gracie. That's awesome! :clap::clap:


Morning, Warren. Thanks for the compliment. Have you been watching any of the Westminster Dog Show from NYC? Neither of our dogs won their group.  Such is Life.

How are your boys adjusting to Gizmo in the house?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Thanks for the pancake breakfast and coffee Marc. Much appreciated. Any more doggie news from Westminster? Did any of your dogs place? 

Don- Glad that you and FeXL had a good visit yesterday...I'm off to check out SAP soon.

No Caman yet this morning? I wonder how his hand/elbow is doing?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> No Caman yet this morning? I wonder how his hand/elbow is doing?


Kim, in case you missed it, Caman's MBP died and he posted that he would be offline for a week until he could replace it. That was only a couple of days ago.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, in case you missed it, Caman's MBP died and he posted that he would be offline for a week until he could replace it. That was only a couple of days ago.


OK thanks Don - I must have missed that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> Thanks for the pancake breakfast and coffee Marc. Much appreciated. Any more doggie news from Westminster? Did any of your dogs place?
> 
> Don- Glad that you and FeXL had a good visit yesterday...I'm off to check out SAP soon.
> 
> No Caman yet this morning? I wonder how his hand/elbow is doing?


Morning, Kim. Daisy, Gracie's mom, is related to Ch Wagswell's Ray Of Cambria, who won an Award of Merit at Westminster's. A few years back, Daisy's sister won the Best Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in the Hound group.

The Westminster Kennel Club | 2010 Breed Results: Dachshund (Wirehaired) 

How is Kacey feeling these days?


----------



## BigDL

Morning all. Congratulations to Gracie, the Mrs. and yourself Dr.G., Is it Westminster time once again?

I just called to confirm a dental appointment and the receptionist advised we’re due for 20 cm of snow on the morrow. Perhaps a day with pups at the Westminster Kennel Club might be just the antidote to a snow day.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Morning all. Congratulations to Gracie, the Mrs. and yourself Dr.G., Is it Westminster time once again?
> 
> I just called to confirm a dental appointment and the receptionist advised we’re due for 20 cm of snow on the morrow. Perhaps a day with pups at the Westminster Kennel Club might be just the antidote to a snow day.


Thank you, Dana. It is still early in the year, but to be #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada so far is very good, and she is the #10 hound in Canada as well, based on show points. We shall see. It is still a long way to New Year's Day, 2011.

Here are the doxies in the hound group video from Westminster. Good luck with your snow and dental appointment. Paix, mon ami.

USA Network - Westminster Dog Show - Dachshund (Wirehaired)


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Daisy, Gracie's mom, is related to Ch Wagswell's Ray Of Cambria, who won an Award of Merit at Westminster's. A few years back, Daisy's sister won the Best Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in the Hound group.
> 
> The Westminster Kennel Club | 2010 Breed Results: Dachshund (Wirehaired)
> 
> How is Kacey feeling these days?


Is Daisy related through Cambria's Dam or Sire? I love the "Alley Oop" in the Dam's name. Does the Prefix "Ch" stand for Champion? 

Good luck to the Doxies in the Hound class!

Kacey is doing well, thanks for asking Marc. Kacey and I did a road trip yesterday to Lacombe Alberta to visit "Grams" .... we love road trips and travel well together. It gives us lots of time to relax, visit and listen to music.


----------



## KC4

Don - Awesome SAP today! 

Lots of links to interesting articles...I read quite a few in their entirety. Especially intriguing was the diamond related article under Webbits. The deliberate design of this diamond marketing example is a good one for school this semester. 

It just further enhances my contempt for jewelry advertisements. IMHO, they prey on the shallow, materialistic nature of some human relationships equating expensive baubles with love. The higher the cost, the greater the love. (insert barfing emoticon here) 

Unfortunately many still buy (literally) into this.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. Thanks for the compliment. Have you been watching any of the Westminster Dog Show from NYC? Neither of our dogs won their group.  Such is Life.
> 
> How are your boys adjusting to Gizmo in the house?


It's more like how is Gizmo adjusting to the boys? Everybody is adjusting just fine. The accidents from Gizmo is becoming fewer and fewer. All in all he is a very low maintenance dog. He's quiet, doesn't shed, doesn't bark, doesn't smell. Once we get past the accidents, we should be OK. He had one yesterday, but I didn't pick up on the signal. We have a walk out bungalow and I was on the upstairs deck BBQ'ing a steak (14oz Angus sirloin BTW, smoked with Jack Daniels Oak chips). He was pawing at the sliding door - he goes out the downstairs door, so I just thought he wanted to be with me. Not too much after that, he went on the floor. Oops. My bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Is Daisy related through Cambria's Dam or Sire? I love the "Alley Oop" in the Dam's name. Does the Prefix "Ch" stand for Champion?
> 
> Good luck to the Doxies in the Hound class!
> 
> Kacey is doing well, thanks for asking Marc. Kacey and I did a road trip yesterday to Lacombe Alberta to visit "Grams" .... we love road trips and travel well together. It gives us lots of time to relax, visit and listen to music.


Kim, Daisy is related to the Dam, Allie, as in Ch Raydachs Allie Oops. She is Daisy's sister. Yes, Ch. stands for Champion, either CKC or AKA or both (Jack and Daisy have both distinctions).


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It's more like how is Gizmo adjusting to the boys? Everybody is adjusting just fine. The accidents from Gizmo is becoming fewer and fewer. All in all he is a very low maintenance dog. He's quiet, doesn't shed, doesn't bark, doesn't smell. Once we get past the accidents, we should be OK. He had one yesterday, but I didn't pick up on the signal. We have a walk out bungalow and I was on the upstairs deck BBQ'ing a steak (14oz Angus sirloin BTW, smoked with Jack Daniels Oak chips). He was pawing at the sliding door - he goes out the downstairs door, so I just thought he wanted to be with me. Not too much after that, he went on the floor. Oops. My bad.


Yes, Warren, you need to pick up on the signals. Our dogs just go to the back door leading out to the deck and stare at the door. That's my signal.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Is Daisy related through Cambria's Dam or Sire? I love the "Alley Oop" in the Dam's name. Does the Prefix "Ch" stand for Champion?
> 
> Good luck to the Doxies in the Hound class!
> 
> Kacey is doing well, thanks for asking Marc. Kacey and I did a road trip yesterday to Lacombe Alberta to visit "Grams" .... we love road trips and travel well together. It gives us lots of time to relax, visit and listen to music.


It sounds like you and Kacey have a great relationship. I can only hope that I have the same relationship that I have now with my boys when they get older. I believe though that the more time you spend with your children, the better off they will be in the long run.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Warren, you need to pick up on the signals. Our dogs just go to the back door leading out to the deck and stare at the door. That's my signal.


Not only is it training them, it is training us.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> It sounds like you and Kacey have a great relationship. I can only hope that I have the same relationship that I have now with my boys when they get older. I believe though that the more time you spend with your children, the better off they will be in the long run.


I agree Warren..
With teens it's especially important to keep the lines of communication open in both directions at all times, in stormy and fair weather. 

A little trick we learned...sometimes when talking face to face isn't working so well, we'll open iChat and chat ....that removes/hides a great deal of the "attitude" (I'm guilty too) and allows us to get our points across to each other. It really works for us.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> I agree Warren..
> With teens it's especially important to keep the lines of communication open in both directions at all times, in stormy and fair weather.
> 
> A little trick we learned...sometimes when talking face to face isn't working so well, we'll open iChat and chat ....that removes/hides a great deal of the "attitude" (I'm guilty too) and allows us to get our points across to each other. It really works for us.


IChat. What did our parents do without it?? :lmao: Our parents would probably shake their heads at us (at least my dad would) but we would consider it just another tool.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Not only is it training them, it is training us.


Yes, we have been trained well by the doxies. :love2::lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we have been trained well by the doxies. :love2::lmao:


My father-in-Law called the other night and asked how it was going with Gizmo - if we were trained yet?


----------



## Cameo

KC4 said:


> I agree Warren..
> With teens it's especially important to keep the lines of communication open in both directions at all times, in stormy and fair weather.
> 
> A little trick we learned...sometimes when talking face to face isn't working so well, we'll open iChat and chat ....that removes/hides a great deal of the "attitude" (I'm guilty too) and allows us to get our points across to each other. It really works for us.


I like using email or letters when I have something really important to get across but don't feel like the other is listening. What I feel this does for me is that I get everything said that I want to say without the distraction of being interrupted.
I prefer to discuss - but sometimes the other person just doesn't listen and it ends up being an arguement. The letter/email gives the other person time to digest what I have said and also, when writing, I can edit and ensure that I am not saying something I don't mean in anger. 

Being said - it is much better if you can have a discussion - but there are times when this just doesn't seem to work and these are the times I prefer to write. I will get my point across somehow!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. How is Life treating you today?

I agree with your comment about writing ............. although my wife, who writes very well, wants to discuss things face to face. It seems to get things resolved, so I can't complain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a special "Over the Hump Day" Breakfast for everyone this morning. I was told that this is Ash Wednesday and the start of Lent. So, this shall be a special meal for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the OTHD brekkie. 

SAP's up with a disturbing story where airport security forced parents of a four year old boy with leg braces to remove them and carry him through the scanner as the alarm went off with the braces on. Sheer stupidity and so unnecessary.

Now, I'm off to hunt down tomorrow's fare.


----------



## MaxPower

Great edition of SAP today Don. As usual the pictures were stunning.

Maybe it's the ******* in me, but I thought the sprinkler was a brilliant idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Warren.

Don, we were forced to carry Shaina through the metal detector back in the mid-80s when we had to take her to IWK Hospital in Halifax or Toronto Sick Children's Hospital in TO. I agree that in this case it was "Sheer stupidity and so unnecessary."


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Great edition of SAP today Don. As usual the pictures were stunning.
> 
> Maybe it's the ******* in me, but I thought the sprinkler was a brilliant idea.


Warren, when I had a greenhouse outside of my former home here in St.John's, my neighbor helped me to install a rain barrel with a hose that hooked up to a plastic soda bottle like the one in the sprinkler. I put a clamp around the hose to allow just a slow drip to the plastic bottle, which I then buried near my tomato plants. That way, they were getting a constant supply of water without overwatering the roots.

So, it is not a "*******" idea, but a conservationist idea. 

Great pics of the trains, Don.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> Warren, when I had a greenhouse outside of my former home here in St.John's, my neighbor helped me to install a rain barrel with a hose that hooked up to a plastic soda bottle like the one in the sprinkler. *I put a clam around the hose* to allow just a slow drip to the plastic bottle, which I then buried near my tomato plants. That way, they were getting a constant supply of water without overwatering the roots.
> 
> So, it is not a "*******" idea, but a conservationist idea.
> 
> Great pics of the trains, Don.


Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. I'm constantly impressed by the resourcefulness of you East Coast dwellers...training your local sea-life to perform domestic chores. Awesome! 

Now, If I could just get the squirrels around here to shovel the walks. Please send training tips. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. I'm constantly impressed by the resourcefulness of you East Coast dwellers...training your local sea-life to perform domestic chores. Awesome!
> 
> Now, If I could just get the squirrels around here to shovel the walks. Please send training tips. Thanks.


Morning, Kim. We have no squirrels here in St.John's, so clams will have to make do for now. I have thought of denying the doxies any water and letting them eat the snow in the driveway to get rid of it, but it is too slow a process.

How are you today?


----------



## KC4

I'm doing OK today thanks Marc, catching up on some homework. How about you?

I don't think you have enough Doxies to keep up with the snow there in NL. It's a good thing that more Doxies are on the way. Is there an ETA yet? When is the ultrasound done? 

How did the Doxies do in the hound class at Westminster?


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Kim, Don, Warren et al from LaSalle. About 0 here and it actually has snow, at least the sidewalks and roads are clear. How is everyone this morning? Off to explore the new environs. Hope I don't need a St. Bernard and a jug of brandy as part of my trip. Maybe French Vanilla in the cask would be a better idea....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm doing OK today thanks Marc, catching up on some homework. How about you?
> 
> I don't think you have enough Doxies to keep up with the snow there in NL. It's a good thing that more Doxies are on the way. Is there an ETA yet? When is the ultrasound done?
> 
> How did the Doxies do in the hound class at Westminster?


Actually, we have had about half the snow as we normally have in a winter, but far more rain and cold temps. Go figure.

We start the doxie puppy watch on Purim, which is Feb.28th. Then, it's a day by day wait. We shall see.

A mini-wirehaired doxie won the doxie group, but then did not finish in the top four of the hound class. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. I could send you one of the doxies to find your way too and from wherever you are going today. They are great at finding their way back home. What is LaSalle like?

I shall have the Doxie Search and Rescue Squad bring out some fresh FV coffee for you. They shall be setting up their base of operations in The Turtle Club, just off of Millford and Reaume. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Boy oh boy, it's been one of those days.

Normally I can knock off a SAP in under two hours, but every once in a while the mental fatigue of the daily grind of producing it weighs in and it becomes a struggle.

Today was such a day as it took me four long hours to get things done and I am still without the two lead items. It is days like this that leave me thinking perhaps I should end it all and relax, but something keeps pushing me ahead.

I know tomorrow will be a better day and that might just be because I was able to vent here. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is days like this that leave me thinking perhaps I should end it all and relax, but something keeps pushing me ahead." Don, why not make it a three-times a week site? I find that I like to catch up on past days every few days when I don't have time to log on day by day. Just a thought.

Some herbal tea to help ease the pains of venting???


----------



## KC4

Sorry to hear you are having a frustrating day Don...hope the vent helped.


But speaking of vents and frustration...the SQUIRRELS have chewed through my dryer vent hose again! AGAIN! (maybe I need a trained Clam for my dryer hose) 
AAARRRGHHHHHH! 

When I'm not home, they've probably been romping around my house, helping themselves to the pantry, watching the nature channel on TV, phoning for peanut butter deliveries and using my computer to surf the NutMatch.com site. 

The squirrel war is on! (although I haven't figured out yet what to do - obviously not repeating what I have been doing as it is not working)


----------



## Sonal

Argh, Kim, I feel your pain.... squirrels are evil.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Boy oh boy, it's been one of those days.
> 
> Normally I can knock off a SAP in under two hours, but every once in a while the mental fatigue of the daily grind of producing it weighs in and it becomes a struggle.
> 
> Today was such a day as it took me four long hours to get things done and I am still without the two lead items. It is days like this that leave me thinking perhaps I should end it all and relax, but something keeps pushing me ahead.
> 
> I know tomorrow will be a better day and that might just be because I was able to vent here. Sigh.


If it's any consolation Don, I really appreciate all of the effort you put in to SAP every day. I have to admit, I wasn't a faithful reader at first, but in the last month or so, damnit, I like going there. It's a nice site that has interesting tid bits to read, not the same old news and it has your witty touch that i have come to enjoy.

The only complaint I have (albeit a minor one) is the links open in the same window. When I hit the back button, it takes me to the top of the page. A simple solution is to use the target=blank command in your coding. Just FYI.

None the less, it is an excellent publication and the number of visitors to the site is an indication of how much it is appreciated. However, if it is time to throw in the towel, then so be it. We had a great run.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Sorry to hear you are having a frustrating day Don...hope the vent helped.
> 
> 
> But speaking of vents and frustration...the SQUIRRELS have chewed through my dryer vent hose again! AGAIN! (maybe I need a trained Clam for my dryer hose)
> AAARRRGHHHHHH!
> 
> When I'm not home, they've probably been romping around my house, helping themselves to the pantry, watching the nature channel on TV, phoning for peanut butter deliveries and using my computer to surf the NutMatch.com site.
> 
> The squirrel war is on! (although I haven't figured out yet what to do - obviously not repeating what I have been doing as it is not working)


Sorry to hear of your squirrel troubles Kim.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Couldn't you wrap the hose in a fine wire mesh??

Speaking of dryer vents, my dryer vents to the roof. A royal pain since I have to climb on top of the roof every four months or so to clean it.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> The only complaint I have (albeit a minor one) is the links open in the same window. When I hit the back button, it takes me to the top of the page. A simple solution is to use the target=blank command in your coding. Just FYI.
> 
> None the less, it is an excellent publication and the number of visitors to the site is an indication of how much it is appreciated. However, if it is time to throw in the towel, then so be it. We had a great run.


Warren, two things: 

Throwing in the towel is not an option, the rant helped fix that.

Go back to SAP today and scroll down to the item, "When Does Copyright Go Too Far?"

Click on the link and let me know how you like it.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Warren, two things:
> 
> Throwing in the towel is not an option, the rant helped fix that.
> 
> Go back to SAP today and scroll down to the item, "When Does Copyright Go Too Far?"
> 
> Click on the link and let me know how you like it.


Aw shucks Don. You didn't have to do that on my account.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Sorry to hear of your squirrel troubles Kim.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you wrap the hose in a fine wire mesh??
> 
> Speaking of dryer vents, my dryer vents to the roof. A royal pain since I have to climb on top of the roof every four months or so to clean it.


Thanks for the funny video and suggestion Warren. I bet the little beasturds would still chew through the hose, leaving the wire. This perhaps would prevent them from romping around inside the house (which they actually do) but wouldn't stop the dryer from venting inside. Ugh. 

My dryer vent location is only marginally better - It is ~20 feet high on the side of my house. Great for squirrels, but I need an extension ladder to reach it. 

I am wondering if there is a better type of external vent that would bar squirrels from passing through it but not collect lint? Right now I have one of those circular plastic hinged types with a spring mechanism that holds it closed until air pressure from the dryer forces it open. Even a large gauge mesh fitting that that would fit into the circular opening might do for now.


----------



## Sonal

We had a company come out and put up wire mesh to keep the squirrels out of the roof in the smaller building... the squirrels pulled off the mesh.

The house had wooden soffits that were in really bad shape... they are going to be replaced, and then we have a hope in hell of tackling the squirrel issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Argh, Kim, I feel your pain.... squirrels are evil.


"The squirrel war is on! (although I haven't figured out yet what to do - obviously not repeating what I have been doing as it is not working)."

Might I suggest getting a doxie ............ pups will be born in early March and be ready for Squirrel Security and Badger Control in mid-late May. They are born hunters ............ but can be trained to kill any beast that roams this earth ........... climbs the trees, or chews through dryer vents.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Aw shucks Don. You didn't have to do that on my account.  Thanks a bunch.


Always giving, never taking. 

I'll try and do them all tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I am wondering if there is a better type of external vent that would bar squirrels from passing through it but not collect lint? Right now I have one of those circular plastic hinged types with a spring mechanism that holds it closed until air pressure from the dryer forces it open. Even a large gauge mesh fitting that that would fit into the circular opening might do for now.


Kim, our vent is metal and it has a large gauge metal screen over the opening behind the flap (about 1/4 inch squares). Our vent is only a foot off the ground, but the squirrels have never been able to get in.

My bet is that a building supply would likely sell such a thing. Perhaps Home Depot or something similar?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, our vent is metal and it has a large gauge metal screen over the opening behind the flap (about 1/4 inch squares). Our vent is only a foot off the ground, but the squirrels have never been able to get in.
> 
> My bet is that a building supply would likely sell such a thing. Perhaps Home Depot or something similar?


Does the mesh need to cleared of lint often? 

Thanks for the help Don - I'll look around Home Depot and like stores...if I need to switch out the entire vent, I hope the existing one is not cemented in there. Sheesh.


----------



## SINC

Kim, I only have to vacuum the lint out twice a year, spring and fall. The spaces are quite big and trap very little.


----------



## SINC

And now for something completely different. 

Warren's suggestion got me to thinking about how I composed SAP and I investigated some changes I might make. 

The bottom line is that I was able to find an entirely new way to compose SAP items that have two real advantages. It is much more simple and requires zero upload time to compose, as the method did previous to today. I can now compose it in Pages and copy and paste it into RapidWeaver. YES!

That boils down to less time spent on the physical building of SAP.

So :clap: Warren. Your minor complaint turned into a major time saver for me. Many thanks.

Watch for the improvements tomorrow.

Oh, before I forget, tomorrow's story about a little girl and her kitty-cat is gonna slay Rp!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Hi Oscar! (aka MCB/ Garrett) 

Glad to see you around. Oscar is actually my favorite Sesame Street Character. He is so funny, yes unapologetically grouchy, but hilariously funny. 

Sorry to hear that the Olympics is taking such a toll on you ...I've been guessing that the traffic snarls are fierce with all the road closures. Are they mostly just around the venues and in the city or do they extend outward into the greater Vancouver area? 

How are the workouts coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Garett. Glad to see you back here in The Shang. Care for some herbal tea? Or some Tai Chi to ease some of your stress? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone just sent this to me, and I am not sure if I should post it for the general public here in ehMacLand. I thought of Warren's first few days with Gizmo and so, had to chuckle at this video clip. Luckily, I can't see this happening in real life, and Gizmo is being a good boy lately. So, here goes ..........

YouTube - The Wrong Automation


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> And now for something completely different.
> 
> Warren's suggestion got me to thinking about how I composed SAP and I investigated some changes I might make.
> 
> The bottom line is that I was able to find an entirely new way to compose SAP items that have two real advantages. It is much more simple and requires zero upload time to compose, as the method did previous to today. I can now compose it in Pages and copy and paste it into RapidWeaver. YES!
> 
> That boils down to less time spent on the physical building of SAP.
> 
> So :clap: Warren. Your minor complaint turned into a major time saver for me. Many thanks.
> 
> Watch for the improvements tomorrow.
> 
> Oh, before I forget, tomorrow's story about a little girl and her kitty-cat is gonna slay Rp!


I'm glad I could help Don, although to be honest wasn't my intention. But none the less I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> My weight has gone up to 294, my arms are a tad under 20". But I don't think I am going to hit my 400 pound bench press at 300 pounds of bodyweight. I think it's time to switch to a reducing program for a while.
> 
> Yeah I never agreed with throwing an expensive party when the rest of your house isn't in order.



That's amazing, Garett. I mentioned this to my son, and he said, "Wow!" with the point about the 400 pound bench press.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Chai Tea


Garett, I was suggesting a Taoist Tai Chi to help with your stress.

Now, chai tea is a something I am experimenting on here in the Cafe Chez Marc. I am trying to combine the black tea, brewed strong with a combination of spices but NOT diluted with milk and sugar, as is the most common way of serving this tea. I am using combinations of cinnamon, cardamom, cloves, pepper and ginger. I have been told by my wife that the sweetness is needed to bring out the full flavors of the spices. So, sugar may be needed. We shall see.

Sonal, Kim, et al, any help here would be appreciated.


----------



## Sonal

Actually, the common way of serving this tea is to actually brew it in milk and water (I use about 50/50) and then add some sugar.

I'd go heavy on the ginger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Actually, the common way of serving this tea is to actually brew it in milk and water (I use about 50/50) and then add some sugar.
> 
> I'd go heavy on the ginger.


That is what my wife suggested. I personally hate milk in tea, and do not use sugar. Still, if this will help make this tea, I am willing to try it for others. Ginger????? Very interesting. 

Anymore suggestions re the making of tea ............ or what we should serve with various types of tea? 

Going to make some herbal tea right now while I am in the tea mood. Care for some?

How is Life treating you today, Sonal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's hope we hear from Caman soon re his computer and more importantly his hand.

Good news from Jeanne would be nice as well as some word from Diana, et al, who have been quiet lately. We shall see.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Some day I might go back to doing Qigong.
> 
> I remember back when your son was working out the muscles one day and cardio the other day. If your son wants to make his body really strong he has to minimize or drop cardio during his workouts and just do walking and keep cardio at a minimal health level.
> 
> Weights one day, and cardio the next will just wear him out. Doing a heavy upper body weight workout one day, and a heavy lower body session the other days. Heavy sets, low reps, and very productive minimal variety of exercises will get him there. Lots of sets, lots of rest between sets. Eat everything in sight and get as much rest as possible between workouts.
> 
> My waist is over 4 feet. My bodyfat is too high. If I try to gain strength and lose fat simultaneously it will not be as good as a focused reduction program. I have switched to a fast paced minimal rest routine with moderate weights and higher reps. So after the fat is blasted off to a more reasonable level, back to the strength routine.



I think that he is doing just this, Garett -- focusing upon building body mass in muscle growth ........ naturally, with weights and eating more and more good things. He is still pissed off that I can lift more snow than he can, for longer periods of time, and throw it further and higher than he can. :lmao:

I think that you previously mentioned that Qigong is like Tai Chi in the slow graceful movements, with the addition of controlled breathing techniques. A fine choice.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> That is what my wife suggested. I personally hate milk in tea, and do not use sugar. Still, if this will help make this tea, I am willing to try it for others. Ginger????? Very interesting.
> 
> Anymore suggestions re the making of tea ............ or what we should serve with various types of tea?
> 
> Going to make some herbal tea right now while I am in the tea mood. Care for some?
> 
> How is Life treating you today, Sonal?


My mother does not use sugar in her chai, though she does make it with milk. Black pepper is another commonly used spice.

Life is pretty good, though I am working late.... been studying some past invoices from our window supplier and interestingly enough, with every invoice the square footage of the windows is each unit gets higher and higher. Funny, I don't remember the windows magically expanding. Hmmm...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> My mother does not use sugar in her chai, though she does make it with milk. Black pepper is another commonly used spice.
> 
> Life is pretty good, though I am working late.... been studying some past invoices from our window supplier and interestingly enough, with every invoice the square footage of the windows is each unit gets higher and higher. Funny, I don't remember the windows magically expanding. Hmmm...


I might take this suggestion, Sonal.

Strange circumstance with the square footage of the windows.  Is this an honest contractor/supplier?

How did your Valentine's Day "meeting" go with your ex ............... or would you rather not discuss such matters here in The Shang?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> After getting through this workout, Ginger with tea would be good.


Coming right up, mon ami. You seem in a better headspace today. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Strange circumstance with the square footage of the windows.  Is this an honest contractor/supplier?
> 
> How did your Valentine's Day "meeting" go with your ex ............... or would you rather not discuss such matters here in The Shang?


My window supplier is honest, but she's very, very disorganized. I suspect that she's been making a series of mistakes. 

I actually didn't meet with the ex on Valentine's day... just as well, since I wasn't sure that I wanted to, though we spoke on the phone. We are supposed to meet this weekend, however, to see where we go from here... which reminds me, I should get my hair done this Saturday.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> which reminds me, I should get my hair done this Saturday.


Which reminds me, we're still waiting for that picture of the "new do".


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Which reminds me, we're still waiting for that picture of the "new do".


But I posted it:
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-218.html#post920796

It's okay... you're a man, you are forgiven for not noticing.


----------



## SINC

Uh, a 2003 link shows me the new do?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Uh, a 2003 link shows me the new do?


Hmmm... must be because I have my pages set to display in reverse order.

Give me a sec to figure this out....

Actually, I used the same photo on my Kiva lender page.
Kiva - Loans that change lives

EDIT: Here we go.... I think....
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-post920796.html#post920796


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made breakfast this morning -- nothing special, just coffee, tea, bagels, muffins, pancakes, fruit, oatmeal and whole-grain cereals, OJ, home-made jams, etc. No salty/fatty meats, so I have tried to keep it heart-friendly. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Hmmm... must be because I have my pages set to display in reverse order.
> EDIT: Here we go.... I think....
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-post920796.html#post920796


Well I declare, how in the world did I miss that shot? Nice do indeed Sonal. Quite a change from other pics you have posted where, if I recall, your hair was shorter. Thanks for digging it up.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for brekkie. Each day I keep expecting Caman to be here with his new Mac and an improved hand. Oh well, he has enough faith to know he is in our thoughts. 

SAP's up and other than Rp's funny story of the day, there is one interesting story about Brits and the frequency of washing their bed sheets. For the record, ours get washed weekly. How about the rest of you Shangers? You do have to read the story to believe it! 

Now I'm off to work. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute story about the little girl and her cat on SAP. 

I pass on some of the comments that students provide to teachers, which you post in SAP, to my grad students, who are all teachers. They get a real laugh out of some of them. Keep up that feature. Merci, mon ami.

We wash our sheets twice a week, and every other day during the Spring/Summer/Fall when I can put them out on the clothes line.

Yes, I hope that Caman is doing well even if he can't be with us here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I pass on some of the comments that students provide to teachers, which you post in SAP, to my grad students, who are all teachers. They get a real laugh out of some of them. Keep up that feature. Merci, mon ami.


Marc, odd you should bring that up today as I just used the last of those comments. But since you enjoy them, I'm off to hunt down some more education related tales for you to pass along.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, odd you should bring that up today as I just used the last of those comments. But since you enjoy them, I'm off to hunt down some more education related tales for you to pass along.


If I get any from my students I shall pass them on to you, but there is no writing by the students, just text. My students say that they are so very true. Not sure where you find them, but they are a good hit. I did not take credit for finding these, but passed on the kudos to you and SAP. I supplied the link to SAP, so if there is an influx of hits from around NL, that might be the reason why.


----------



## SINC

Another couple of unexpected side benefits to creating links that open in new windows have come to light this morning as I prepped tomorrow's SAP.

First, I have always thought that the type size on stories I run (between pictures below the lead stories) has been too small, but it was as large as the system would allow. Today when using the new system, I discovered that I can indeed make that type size the same as the stories I run just under the Reader Forum on the site. That will be a further benefit to readers who have issues with smaller type sizes.

And while this may be just in my head, the pictures too have improved by not having to upload them to an outside server, then back to SAP. Tomorrow's photos are simply stunning.

Both these improvements will be visible when SAP goes online tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it is now also easier to get through the whole SAP posting with no sports. I thought I would miss it, but I don't, since I can get the same info elsewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too bad Guy was not here in St. John's today. With tomorrow's storm, he could earn a good amount of money by this time on Monday.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, it is now also easier to get through the whole SAP posting with no sports. I thought I would miss it, but I don't, since I can get the same info elsewhere.


Surprisingly Marc, I did not receive a single reader complaint when I dropped the sports coverage. I guess that like you, people can find their sports fix elsewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Surprisingly Marc, I did not receive a single reader complaint when I dropped the sports coverage. I guess that like you, people can find their sports fix elsewhere.


True, and it made SAP very long to go through. I find that I scan the pics first, and then look at the articles I would like to read .......... which I do when I have time. Do you have any other readers from NL other than from St.John's? I would be curious to know if my grad students in NL are logging on to SAP.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True, and it made SAP very long to go through. I find that I scan the pics first, and then look at the articles I would like to read .......... which I do when I have time. Do you have any other readers from NL other than from St.John's? I would be curious to know if my grad students in NL are logging on to SAP.


I don't know Marc, but I will monitor the hits and let you know.

Also, watch for a new upcoming feature called "It Happened At School" coming soon to SAP.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning gentlemen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I don't know Marc, but I will monitor the hits and let you know.
> 
> Also, watch for a new upcoming feature called "It Happened At School" coming soon to SAP.


Cool. I might just embed the link for that day into my postings to my students in The Cafe Chez Marc, where we post tidbits of interest about all sorts of things not directly related to the course. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning gentlemen.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

I'm well, Marc. The office seems quiet today, so if I am lucky I will get some real work done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm well, Marc. The office seems quiet today, so if I am lucky I will get some real work done.


That is what my wife says when she goes in to work on Sunday. 

My workspace is never quiet ............ there is always a doxie or two that wants some attention.


----------



## SINC

Good day Sonal, glad to hear things have settled down for you.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Good day Sonal, glad to hear things have settled down for you.


Well, they settle and then then unsettle and then they settle again.... such is life.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Well, they settle and then then unsettle and then they settle again.... such is life.


Yeah, I know the drill, been there, done that.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone...  
Just dropping in to say hello. I'm afraid I've not been paying much attention to things of late... still sleeping half the day. But I have booked a "long" appoint with the Doc. on March 8 so I have time to discuss things with him and I sure do hope something comes of it other than "normal" blood tests and ???. 

Other than that all is well. Nice sunny day today and above freezing for a change... still too cold for me but I'll take it!  

So I understand Canada now has 2 gold medals in the Olympics? Cool, very cool... :clap:


----------



## SINC

Hi Diane, nice to see you posting again. You are missed when you're not here you know.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

How's it going for everybody?

Nice to see you back Dreambirdie!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

maztercblazter said:


>


You're still cranked up? 

Hope you are able to unwind soon!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. So good to see you back home in The Shang. 

Afternoon, as well, to Kim and Garett. Now, all we need is Caman, Rp, Leslie, Sonal, Jeanne, et al, and we could have a party.


----------



## Sonal

I'm always around for tea.


----------



## SINC

Somehow I just new the party gal would speak up.


----------



## Sonal

Speaking of party gals... I recently switched to Wind mobile, and just discovered that if someone calls me and the line is busy, they hear an extremely chipper voice saying "The person you are calling is very busy and like really popular right now."

I use my cell phone almost entirely for work... that's not exactly the level of professionalism I like to display.

I've made a complaint.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

MazterCBlazter said:


> Wind mobile, like airhead, mobile really, ya know what I'm sayin?


I'm really trying to like them as the new player on the block, but they are making it hard. To add insult to injury, the person who told me this got the busy signal because Wind dropped the call and then they couldn't get through. 

Their customer service is helpful though... unfortunately, I have to call customer service a fair bit. I can understand that they are new and have some kinks to work out, but really... "popular?"


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's see, how many orders for tea and how many for air fresheners? I can't keep track.


----------



## Dreambird

Hi and thanks Don, Kim and Marc. Beautiful sunshine flooding the living and dining rooms right now... Fidget loves to just park himself on the back of the couch to get the sun! Of course all the easier to bark like crazy at everything that goes by, drives ME nuts but I guess it's his idea of fun... 

I'll have some tea Marc, please. Whatever you are serving is fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a variety of herbal teas, Diane, so choose your favorite. 

My doxies love to lie in the sun as well, be it outside or inside. My wife says that they have SAD, just like she has ever since moving from Calgary to St.John's.


----------



## Cameo

Tea party sounds good to me. Actually, any kind of party sounds good about now.
I think I am getting cabin fever.

I had a girlfriend for about twenty years. We were best friends. She decided to have nothing to do with me anymore after I dumped my husband....doesn't talk to me about whatever her problem was.....now, almost 12 years later, she shows up online (on facebook, she wouldn't have my new number or address) wanting me to confirm her as a friend.........uhmmmmmmm..............not.

I may be going north to care for my Grandfather for a couple of months as he cannot be left alone anymore. (did I already post this? my mind is lazy these days)

Because of some genetic issues that have arisen in my Failte's siblings, my breeder won't be using Failte to breed from. The other male of Failtes littermates only dropped one testicle, and another had something else - not major - but my breeder doesn't want to pass on any kind of bad traits. So, Failte has been given to me completely and I will neuter him when I am able to.

Hope everyone is well.

Jeanne


Hi Diane!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. I shall share a cup of tea with you tonight if you want some company.

Sorry to hear about your grandfather. I have no family left, but I had to bring my mom here to St.John's from New York City to live with me when I was a single parent in the early 90's. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Sorry to hear of Failte's situation. Sadly, both of Bridget's male pups had the same condition, so she might not be bred again. With Fanny's pups due in early March, I can't see how Deborah can even be talking about more breedings .............. on top of becoming foster parents. We shall see.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Cameo

As far as I know there is nothing at all wrong with Failte (other then his constant peeing on my floor cause I left the room - it is either acute separation anxiety or Shayla takes the opportunity to be too dominant with him just cause I am not there to stop her) - but my breeder won't take the change of passing on bad genes. All this means for me is that I am now the only owner of Failte - up until now I only co owned him.

Grandpa is 88 - and he is living with my cousing who is 77 and we just found out she has a malignant tumour. When my grandmother passed away, my grandfather and my cousin started keeping each other company and my cousin is the type of person who has spent her life caring for others so the situation suited them both. But my grandfather is diabetic, he is starting to forget whether or not he has taken his insulin and has fallen a couple of times due to the fact that he is now shuffling his feet sometimes. So, my cousin has to go for surgery most likely and recovery.
Grandpa can't be left alone. So I may have a change of scenery. They live about 5 hours North of me. My only real problem is that I can't take my dogs with me - and Failte is too sensitive to be left with my son. My breeder has to go to care for her mother so she can't take Failte until after March 20th.


----------



## Cameo

You want to take care of a goofy GSD for a couple of months? He really is a goof.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> You want to take care of a goofy GSD for a couple of months? He really is a goof.


"... my breeder won't take the change of passing on bad genes." That is a responsible breeder. We would do the same.

Taking care of "a goofy GSD"????????? Is that your grandfather or your dog? Sadly, the spare bedroom is being converted into our whelping room, and the pups will be with us until late May. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. The monster is at the gates ........ Paix, mes amis.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night and good luck, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all. Since I am up early I put out the TGIF buffet this morning along with the usual hot beverages.

SAP is uploaded and I think it is much easier to read and I am so pleased with the picture quality using my own server exclusively now.

But tomorrow's issue calls as I have to be done since I have more tutoring lessons this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the TGIF Buffet. I have been out shoveling a few inches of slush. Yuk.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Thanks for TGIF breakfast Don - I'm off to check out the new and improved SAP soon.

Marc, what would happen if you sprinkled Kool- Aid mix all over your walks and then supplied straws to all the neighborhood kids? Just thinkin...

Jeanne - Good luck with Failte and your Grandfather. Sounds like some changes are in store for you.


----------



## KC4

The tall ship, SV Concordia, of the Class Afloat program went down off the coast of Brazil. All students (Grade 11 & 12s) are safe but the regal ship is lost. Kacey's friend's sister is one of the survivors. 

CBC News - Nova Scotia - Students rescued from sinking ship


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. That was a tragic sinking.  

"Marc, what would happen if you sprinkled Kool- Aid mix all over your walks and then supplied straws to all the neighborhood kids? Just thinkin..." I would be arrested for polluting the environment.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. That was a tragic sinking.


Did you watch the news anchor interviewing Mr. Davies? (Class Afloat leader) ...That was very irksome that she asked him to give advice to the worried parents waiting at home like she would be the first to ask/know. Grrrrrr. I think he answered it rather well.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Did you watch the news anchor interviewing Mr. Davies? (Class Afloat leader) ...That was very irksome that she asked him to give advice to the worried parents waiting at home like she would be the first to ask/know. Grrrrrr. I think he answered it rather well.


No, did not catch the interview. Still, it could have been a truly tragic sinking had there been any loss of life. The ocean is the only teacher that does not allow failing grades.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Kim--that must have been quite a scare for Kasey's friend. Glad to hear everyone is okay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. I just now brewed a pot of herbal tea (in real life). You have a way of coming online whenever there is real or virtual tea on the go. Interesting.

How is Life treating you today, mon amie?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, Garett ............... or is it Sam the Eagle today?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> An upgrade from Oscar


True ............ you must be in a better headspace today. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Evidently, I have a sixth sense for a cuppa.

Still, life is good. I finally finished the bit of paperwork that was holding up some of the legal wheels on the project at my smaller building, so they are rolling again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Evidently, I have a sixth sense for a cuppa.
> 
> Still, life is good. I finally finished the bit of paperwork that was holding up some of the legal wheels on the project at my smaller building, so they are rolling again.


Good to hear, Sonal. What is your "sixth sense" saying about tea? Any particular flavor?


----------



## Sonal

I don't know how well it extends to flavours, but something with hibiscus flowers could be very refreshing right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I don't know how well it extends to flavours, but something with hibiscus flowers could be very refreshing right now.


Sounds good ............. I have vanilla with some hibiscus flowers and rose hips. Interested?


----------



## Sonal

Sounds lovely.

How are you keeping today, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds lovely.
> 
> How are you keeping today, Marc?


Coming right up. 

I am doing well. We are in to the final 10 days to two weeks of waiting for the whelping of the pups. As well, the expected heavy snowstorm did not materialize with only about 10cm down and sleet/rain for the rest of the precip. So, no heavy shoveling to stress the mind and body.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I think there must be something wrong with my scale, two days ago it said 294, today it says 280. I can gain and lose weight faster than most people when I want to, but not that fast.


The weight of the world's troubles are slowly lifting off of your shoulders, Garett .................. or else you have lost a great deal of water. The last time I lost 14 pounds overnight was when we sold our last pup, Buzz.


----------



## friend

Hi Shang gang. 
I hope ye all are well.

Now at last I have my Mac back. :clap:
New motherboard and all.
I haven't read up on what ye have been up to,
but I will have a look later.
Just wanted to say hello first.

My hand is a wee bit better and I have an appointment
with the consultant on Monday.
I also have found a good, moral and legal solution to
the upcoming financial situation when we arrive in the US
and we are good for several years to come.
As a parent that is the most important thing to sort out.
So all in all, things are looking good.
.............
Mulk 13 / February 19

_The tabernacle of unity has been raised: regard
ye not one another as strangers. Ye are all fruits of
one tree, and the leaves of one branch_.
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Glad to see you back, and with good news on a variety of fronts. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Caman - welcome back and good to hear good news. I had something I wanted to mention to you. You would have to do some research but - my landlords daughter moved to the states and got a job - she is still waiting for her green card - but evidently all she needed was to have her receipt for the green card to get everything sorted. You would have to ask questions to find out more.

Good day Marc and everyone else.

I was playing around with some of my photos and came up with these effects on them.


----------



## Cameo

Okay - is there some new trick to posting pictures? I uploaded them, they are in my manage attachments - but they aren't showing up:-(


----------



## SINC

Welcome back Camán, we've missed you!

Jeanne, your pics show up fine here.


----------



## Cameo

Okay - I can see them on the PC - they just don't seem to show up on my mac......so it may be something in my settings somewhere?

The pic's don't show the effects either - too small. Oh well, back to the drawing board so to speak.


----------



## KC4

Nice pics Jeanne - they're great and show up just fine here. 

I heard an amazing story from a Canadian friend of mine that now lives in the States with her family. They are just going for their Green Card meeting on Monday (after about 3 years of prep work). 

She was hoping that she would not have to do what her sister did last year when she applied for a GC...Her sister and husband had to travel from Kansas to Ottawa for an interview with some official where they were actually asked to prove their genders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful pics, Jeanne. I guess winter is over in your neck of the woods. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> where they were actually asked to prove their genders.


Ya mean they had to drop 'em?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Ya mean they had to drop 'em?


That's what she said to me and she wasn't kidding either. I've never heard of such a thing!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Fell asleep early on the couch, got up and went to bed and am now wide awake at 1:40 a.m. so am up in time to wish Camán a good morning when it really is morning over there. 

I just put on some coffee, so will grab a cup and head to work on today's SAP as it is a bit early for brekkie just yet. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall make a fine Saturday breakfast for everyone, although it's about lunch time where Caman is today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, how are you this morning? Still cleaning up slush?

Today's SAP is up and there is a lead item that is guaranteed to have the ladies of the Shang rolling on the floor of Chez Marc with laughter. Ann nearly came undone when I showed it to her.

And even better, tomorrow's issue is done too, so the rest of the day is mine to do with as I wish.

Now I wish I knew what to do with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. No, the slush is gone, but with more snow and rain to come this afternoon, I shall be at it again this afternoon. I tend to push slush rather than try to lift it, since the one time I experienced chest pains was when I tried to lift slush as if it was snow. Way too heavy. 

How is your hip this morning? How is Ann feeling?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, how are you this morning? Still cleaning up slush?
> 
> Today's SAP is up and there is a lead item that is guaranteed to have the ladies of the Shang rolling on the floor of Chez Marc with laughter. Ann nearly came undone when I showed it to her.
> 
> And even better, tomorrow's issue is done too, so the rest of the day is mine to do with as I wish.
> 
> Now I wish I knew what to do with it.


Good one, Don. Men have it easy, so to speak, when it comes to rest rooms.

Liked the pics of the eggs. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How is your hip this morning? How is Ann feeling?


My hip has not bothered me in over two weeks now Marc, and Ann is back to normal and feeling just fine thanks.

I walked around the grocery store yesterday for a full half hour without pain. Odd how it comes and goes, but I much prefer when it is gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My hip has not bothered me in over two weeks now Marc, and Ann is back to normal and feeling just fine thanks.
> 
> I walked around the grocery store yesterday for a full half hour without pain. Odd how it comes and goes, but I much prefer when it is gone.


Good to hear, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 
I hope ye are well.

A whopping -14 here and a wee snow storm in the making.
I'm staying in and sending the kids to the shop. 
(It's just around the corner and they wanted to go themselves)
Going to treat us to some vegetarian Sushi for lunch and tonight 
I will make my much loved pizza, with my secret tomato sauce. 
Doing some tidying up and since I got my Mac back in good working
order I'm going to do some writing later.
..........
Mulk 14 / February 20

_Economy is the foundation of human prosperity. 
The spendthrift is always in trouble. Prodigality 
on the part of any person is an unpardonable sin. 
We must never live on others like a parasitic plant.
Every person must have a profession, whether it 
be literary or manual, and must live a clean, manly,
honest life, an example of purity to be imitated by
others. It is more kingly to be satisfied with a crust
of stale bread then to enjoy a sumptuous dinner of
many courses, the money for which comes out of 
the pockets of others. The mind of a content 
person is always peaceful and his heart at rest._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you this morning? What do you consider to be a "wee snow storm"? Here, that would be anything under 20cm. 

I shall take a pass on the vegetarian Sushi, but would love to try some of your "much loved pizza", with your "secret tomato sauce".


----------



## Rps

good morning all: Just back from LaSalle for a few days. Since we have not had time to set up the internet and such it's like living on a desert island. That is nice too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Glad to hear that you are well. So, how is Life treating you on your "desert island"?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Since we have not had time to set up the internet and such it's like living on a desert island.


Uh, oh, Rp, that would mean you missed the great jokes I put on SAP for you.


----------



## Rps

You have a link for back issues I think, so I can catch up there. My wife liked the "Rest Room" piece ... her comment was so true!

Say Don, and any one who uses their computer for their TV, I was looking at a mini the other day and I want to hook it up to my TV [ was at Future Shop ], my TV in the condo is built into the wall over the fireplace and their are the usual 3 wires [ red, white, yellow ] and a spot for the cable wire. These are buried into the wall. I know I need to have a cable to run from the mini to the TV, but does this cable allow to be pulled into the r/w/y wires? No one at Future Shop had any idea of what the cable looked like ... so I might be out of luck if it cannot attach to the mini and these wires .... any thoughts.....


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, was just wondering with the recent dog show, or should I say THE DOG SHOW in New York, has a Doxie ever won best in show?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> You have a link for back issues I think, so I can catch up there. My wife liked the "Rest Room" piece ... her comment was so true!
> 
> Say Don, and any one who uses their computer for their TV, I was looking at a mini the other day and I want to hook it up to my TV [ was at Future Shop ], my TV in the condo is built into the wall over the fireplace and their are the usual 3 wires [ red, white, yellow ] and a spot for the cable wire. These are buried into the wall. I know I need to have a cable to run from the mini to the TV, but does this cable allow to be pulled into the r/w/y wires? No one at Future Shop had any idea of what the cable looked like ... so I might be out of luck if it cannot attach to the mini and these wires .... any thoughts.....


Yes, the back issues are available from the archive links at the bottom of the left hand column.

As for the TV, those three wires are ancient technology Rp. They date back to pre HDTV receivers so they will be of little use. Any modern TV set will connect via an HDMI cable and you will require an adapter. I have one of these to play movies from iTunes from my MBP to my 37" Samsung in the motor home. Mine cost about $18 delivered to the house from Amazon.ca: 










That means you would have to pull an HDMI cable through the wall using the three wire cable as a come along. (I'm guessing here that you have to supply your own TV and the three cable wires are visible both at the TV outlet location as well as the old cable or satellite receiver location, likely lower down from the TV, is that right?)

The ends on the HDMI cable might be a problem depending on the clearance behind the wall:










The conduit holding those cables might be too small to accomplish this and if that is the case, you may want to just run the HDMI cable on the outside of the wall and paint it to match to lessen the visual effect for the short piece that can be seen. Either that or cut through the drywall, remove the conduit, install the HDMI cable and re-tape/re-paint the wall, which seems like a lot of trouble. That is the trouble with burying cables in homes. You can be sure they will become obsolete and then they become an issue.

Premium White Mini DisplayPort to HDMI Female Adapter Cable for Apple Macbook, Macbook Pro, iMac, Macbook Air, Mac Mini Laptop: Amazon.ca: Electronics


----------



## Rps

Thanks Don, your right the built in can be a problem. So the question is now, if I forgo the High Def, is their a cable that will take the mini's monitor/tv port and contain female ends for the r/w/y that I can plug the TV wires in? I've been looking over the net but can't seem to find it, so if not I guess its a Cogeco box . I'm not sure I want to tear the wires out just yet.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Glad to see Caman and Rp around this morning! You too Garrett! (funny pic) Woot!

Thanks for breakfast Marc...sounds good as usual. 

Off to check out the funny story in SAP soon Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, was just wondering with the recent dog show, or should I say THE DOG SHOW in New York, has a Doxie ever won best in show?


No, never, Rp. A few doxies have won the best of their group (i.e., the Hound group), but that is all in terms of wins. Such is Life.

Speaking of hounds, here is an amazing video clip which was sent to me this afternoon. Enjoy.


The Orangutan and the Hound - AOL Video


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. What, no Muppets??? 

Afternoon, Kim.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Thanks Don, your right the built in can be a problem. So the question is now, if I forgo the High Def, is their a cable that will take the mini's monitor/tv port and contain female ends for the r/w/y that I can plug the TV wires in? I've been looking over the net but can't seem to find it, so if not I guess its a Cogeco box . I'm not sure I want to tear the wires out just yet.


Well, there likely is a cable that would work using the USB output on the Mini. Here is one I found on Amazon that looks to me like it would work and since the entire kit is only $6 bucks, it is not much of a gamble:









It's actually for a Microsoft Zune, but I won't tell if you don't.  I think it might be a good idea to research this at a large electronics supply dealer like Memory Express.

4 Feet Av (Audio Video) RCA Cable + USB Car + Home Travel Charger for Microsoft Zune 4GB 8GB 16GB 30GB 120GB: Amazon.ca: Electronics

Or if you want to use the Mini Display Port, a better option in my opinion, you could consider this. Use a male VGA to RCA adapter:










StarTech VGA to Component RCA Adapter, M/F at Memory Express Computers

And plug it into a female Mini Display Port to VGA adapter:










Cables To Go 54163 9in Mini DisplayPort Male to HD15 VGA Female Adapter Cable (White): Amazon.ca: Electronics

A bit of finigling, but it might just work.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Don, now that just might work! I've been looking on google for a site with this stuff and have been buried with the HD adapters. These should work so thanks again. TV here we come.......


----------



## Dr.G.

HOLLYWOOD, Calif., Feb. 17 /PRNewswire/ -- The four recipients of the fifth annual Jim Henson Honors were announced today by Lisa Henson, CEO of The Jim Henson Company. Established in 2005, the awards program acknowledges organizations, individuals or products that reflect the core values and philosophy of the legendary Jim Henson and the company he founded. Criteria used in the evaluation process include: a commitment to creativity, innovative applications of art and technology, and inspiration of others. 

The four Jim Henson Honorees are:

The Jim Henson Celebration Honor – Steve Jobs, Apple CEO
The Jim Henson Community Honor – 826 National, a tutoring, writing, and publishing organization
The Jim Henson Creativity Honor – Neill Blomkamp, director
The Jim Henson Technology Honor – YouTube Symphony Orchestra, the world's first collaborative orchestra



Bug Humbar!!! I nominated our very own Garett, but he did not win. Boo ..................


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Just finished up editing Kim's second last Texicana article for tomorrow on SAP.

After looking at the pictures over the past two days, (particularly the ones I select myself as opposed to being sent in by readers), I remain convinced that the quality and sharpness using a single server has indeed improved them overall.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"NO taste eh?

No Shang Gang for them!" 

Sad, but all too true, Garett. Still, you are #1 in our books. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Rp, one other thing to remember about Minis. The plug ins for all but USB ports at the rear of the Mini are very shallow, much more so than a desktop or laptop. Unsupported cables fall out easily, particularly the Mini Display Port and the power supply cable. Be sure and place your Mini so that there is no strain on the cables from the weight of them hanging. I velcro mine to the desktop after having them fall out time after time.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I still think the group Boney M has got to be the best put together bad of feel good music." I too like the sound of this band, Garett.


----------



## Dreambird

:lmao: 
I opened on this post today... you must send the scale to me... 



MazterCBlazter said:


> I think there must be something wrong with my scale, two days ago it said 294, today it says 280. I can gain and lose weight faster than most people when I want to, but not that fast.


Loved the restroom story, Don. I'll tell you what happened to me at the World Expo 1986 in Vancouver. My then husband and I decided to go back for the closing weekend and it was PACKED! Of course one will need to use the facilities eventually... I can't even describe the line up, I've never seen another like it. I'd been standing and waiting for an hour and hadn't even made it in the door yet, things were getting a little worrisome for me and other ladies around me... I could see that that "look" and the little "dances" starting. Well eventually one lady decides she's had it and really cannot wait any more... the men's restroom had no line up what so ever. Steady traffic, but no line up. Imagine my shock when she just up and goes on right in there and comes out fairly quickly. She declares it was a piece of cake... go ahead before y'all wet your pants. Well I didn't know... but a few more ladies went, did what they had to, came out looking greatly relieved.... and then a couple more... I'm still in line and it isn't moving much. Most of those people were from behind me. So I decided "what the heck!", grit my teeth and walked into the men's room... the cubicles were all empty because men don't NEED to sit down... I made a beeline for one, did what I had to and beat it out of the door. Used some stuff I had in my purse to wipe my hands. 

Oh... ya, and I had plenty of toilet paper in there too. I'm not sure I'd do that again, but desperation will drive one sometimes...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Good to see you here in The Shang once again. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Good evening all:

Hi Marc, I thought you might like this insight. In most condos they have a book exchange amongst the residents, i was in my condo in LaSalle and noticed a hard copy of Lost Horizons. So I picked it up and started to read it. Really reread it, as it was a part of my grade 9 requirements in English. I've got to tell you how wonderful it was to read this book again. I never really appreciated it during High School, but do now, what a treat to read. Years ago I started to reread the great English classic books. Of the top 100 all time great books, I have read about 60 of them. I've often thought that the Great Books programme should be reintroduced in the school system. The language used and construction of the story line is truly a wonder ... it is something, I think, our educators should look at for the future generation. Thoughts.....


----------



## Dreambird

Hi Marc... It's been a good spell, thanks for asking.  I got out and over to the mall to have my hair coloured and trimmed up last week. That's always a mood booster, when the grey is gone!  

The hair dresser put me under a very warm, nice hair drier to process a treatment she does on my hair before a colour as I have stubborn greys in some areas, I promptly fell asleep. *shrug**


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Hi Marc... It's been a good spell, thanks for asking.  I got out and over to the mall to have my hair coloured and trimmed up last week. That's always a mood booster, when the grey is gone!
> 
> The hair dresser put me under a very warm, nice hair drier to process a treatment she does on my hair before a colour as I have stubborn greys in some areas, I promptly fell asleep. *shrug**


Good for you, Diane. You and Sonal shall be at the forefront of our "new look" batallion. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good evening all:
> 
> Hi Marc, I thought you might like this insight. In most condos they have a book exchange amongst the residents, i was in my condo in LaSalle and noticed a hard copy of Lost Horizons. So I picked it up and started to read it. Really reread it, as it was a part of my grade 9 requirements in English. I've got to tell you how wonderful it was to read this book again. I never really appreciated it during High School, but do now, what a treat to read. Years ago I started to reread the great English classic books. Of the top 100 all time great books, I have read about 60 of them. I've often thought that the Great Books programme should be reintroduced in the school system. The language used and construction of the story line is truly a wonder ... it is something, I think, our educators should look at for the future generation. Thoughts.....


I read Hilton's "Lost Horizon" in high school, in university, in grad school, and a few times since I became a university professor. One of my favorite books. Amazingly, my son went with me to Chapters last week and bought with his own money ............ hold your hats, "Shutter Island", "A Tale of Two Cities" and "Treasure Island". I almost feel down on my knees since he loved for me to read to him when he was young, but did not like to read on his own. He has finished the Harry Potter series, which seemed to have gotten him going.

Thus, while I would like to see various "Great Books" read, I think that students need to come to these on their own rather than to be forced to read and enjoy them. I feel that it all depends upon both the student and the teacher. I read in high school what they told me to read, and read books like "Lost Horizon" and "The Grapes of Wrath" on my own. 

It is from Hilton's vision of Shangri-la that the inspiration for this thread came about nearly 7 years ago. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I read Hilton's "Lost Horizon" in high school, in university, in grad school, and a few times since I became a university professor. One of my favorite books. Amazingly, my son went with me to Chapters last week and bought with his own money ............ hold your hats, "Shutter Island", "A Tale of Two Cities" and "Treasure Island". I almost feel down on my knees since he loved for me to read to him when he was young, but did not like to read on his own. He has finished the Harry Potter series, which seemed to have gotten him going.
> 
> Thus, while I would like to see various "Great Books" read, I think that students need to come to these on their own rather than to be forced to read and enjoy them. I feel that it all depends upon both the student and the teacher. I read in high school what they told me to read, and read books like "Lost Horizon" and "The Grapes of Wrath" on my own.
> 
> It is from Hilton's vision of Shangri-la that the inspiration for this thread came about nearly 7 years ago.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


I enjoy the great classics myself and love to revisit them. It occurred to me a little while back that I have never (to my knowledge) read the complete works of any one great author. 

Inspired by some ehMac posts and fellow ehMacian Kazak, I have started to read/reread the works of the late great Kurt Vonnegut. 2 down, 24 to go. It's been at least 20 years since I first read Vonnegut and so far I am enjoying the reunion. Hopefully it is easy to locate copies of all of his works. 

Maybe my next whole works conquest should be Hilton, unless anyone else has a better suggestion....

Has anyone else read the complete works of one a particular author? 

It has also occurred to me that it might be best to read/reread these in the order that they were written.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Has anyone else read the complete works of one a particular author?" All of John Steinbeck's works, as well as all of Kurt Vonnegut's novels and short stories.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Has anyone else read the complete works of one a particular author?" All of John Steinbeck's works, as well as all of Kurt Vonnegut's novels and short stories.


Awesome! Do you recommend reading them in the order written? 

I now will add Steinbeck to my list of whole works authors. Thanks! I think I am going to enjoy this challenge! Woot!


----------



## MaxPower

Evening everyone.

I was messing around with my camera and the only subject available was at my feet. So I thought I would share with you the latest of Gizmo. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

That's a great photo Warren - I love the B&W treatment. 
That's a keeper, suitable for framing!


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Kim.

Did I mention that I love my new lens and Aperture 3??


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Thanks Kim.
> 
> Did I mention that I love my new lens and Aperture 3??


I can see why! The detail on the nose and texture of Gizmo's hair is fabulous. 

I bought Aperture with this Mac in 2008 and (can you believe this) never used it. 

On your inspiration, I just tried to open it and it tells me that I cannot use it with this version of Mac OSX. 
(sigh) 

I've also been looking at Lightroom ....have you ever tried that one?


----------



## Sonal

Well tonight, I was supposed to meet with the ex to discuss how we go from here. He called this meeting. I was giving him time and space to figure some stuff out, no pressure over when or how he should figure this out, just when he was ready we would meet and talk.

About a week ago, he arranged to meet with me tonight. While he was on his way over, at the time we were actually supposed to me, he calls me to tell me that he's not ready to do this and calls the whole thing off.

His cell phone died while I was in the middle of yelling at him.

I've gone from very angry to very sad, and at the moment I am only grateful that I did not have a chance to book a hair appointment, because spending a lot money on getting my hair done prior to this would just be more than I could take.


----------



## MaxPower

I haven't tried Lightroom, but I've heard some good things about it.

A friend of mine who's a professional photographer uses Capture One and swears by it, although he says it's a steep learning curve.


----------



## KC4

Sounds horribly frustrating Sonal.XX)

How about a chocolate ice cream fix?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. We have all your favorites, and some new assortments of fruits and berries grown right here in ehMacLand. Enjoy. As always, freshly brewed coffee shall be ready for you throughout the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Awesome! Do you recommend reading them in the order written?
> 
> I now will add Steinbeck to my list of whole works authors. Thanks! I think I am going to enjoy this challenge! Woot!


I read Vonnegut in the order his short stories and books came out to try and make sense of his stream of consciousness, even though most of the novels are not related ............ nor is it possible to fully understand KV.

As for Steinbeck, I started with "The Pearl", which was required in high school, went on to "The Grapes of Wrath" (which is not like the movie), and then just kept reading anything I could find that he wrote. "Travels With Charlie" was one of my favorite JS novels, albeit not one of his better known works.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> I was messing around with my camera and the only subject available was at my feet. So I thought I would share with you the latest of Gizmo. Enjoy.


What a great pic of Gizmo, Warren. He (and it) is a keeper. I have a similar pic of one of the doxie pups, but I shall not post it so as to keep the focus upon Gizmo. What a fine looking dog you have there, mon ami. May your lives together be full and long. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well tonight, I was supposed to meet with the ex to discuss how we go from here. He called this meeting. I was giving him time and space to figure some stuff out, no pressure over when or how he should figure this out, just when he was ready we would meet and talk.
> 
> About a week ago, he arranged to meet with me tonight. While he was on his way over, at the time we were actually supposed to me, he calls me to tell me that he's not ready to do this and calls the whole thing off.
> 
> His cell phone died while I was in the middle of yelling at him.
> 
> I've gone from very angry to very sad, and at the moment I am only grateful that I did not have a chance to book a hair appointment, because spending a lot money on getting my hair done prior to this would just be more than I could take.


Sorry to hear of this situation, Sonal. It might prove to be for the best, but only time will tell if this is accurate ........... or if it was meant to be. You seem to be taking the high road, and being adult about your relationship.

It would be trite of me to suggest that you not be angry or sad, but I will say that you are strong ........... and that you have non-judgmental friends here in The Shang.

So, do what you feel is right for you at this moment and keep the focus upon your wants/needs as a way of helping to keep some perspective re this issue.

Bonne chance, mon cher amie. Paix.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Grett et all. SAP's up and I am off to seek tomorrow's content. Kim's Texico trip is featured again today. Do check out the 911 phone rates in California. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Garret and Don. Care for some fresh hot coffee?

Great pics in SAP today, Don. $300?!? To whom might this fee go???

"Fred came home from his first day at school. 

"Nothing exciting happened", he told his mother, 

"Except the teacher didn't know how to spell cat so I told her." 

Good one. I shall pass this on to my students who are teachers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that school story is the new feature I told you was coming, "It Happened At School" and will feature a brief funny moment from teachers. Crystal pointed me towards these amusing short tales.

As for that $300, I imagine it goes to the county folks reside in.

I grabbed a coffee, thanks and now it is back to work.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Just popping in and out to grab a cup of coffee and off to check out SAP. Back soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that school story is the new feature I told you was coming, "It Happened At School" and will feature a brief funny moment from teachers. Crystal pointed me towards these amusing short tales.
> 
> As for that $300, I imagine it goes to the county folks reside in.
> 
> I grabbed a coffee, thanks and now it is back to work.


I should see if I can get any short stories from my teachers to provide you some more bits for that segment.

Morning, Warren.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc. How is life treating you these days? Keeping warm?


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.
I hope all of ye are well and happy.

Still cold here and the wee snow storm has made big problems for the rail traffic
in the area. Dylan was waiting for over 40 min for his train home from a friend in the 
bitter cold last night. Then the train took another 40 min to get from the station.
He was so cold and very sad when he arrived home. 

Sorry to hear about you troubles Sonal.

I agree with you Marc. KV is an author that you travel with.
Wherever he might go, we go, and it doesn't matter where we 
end up and why we went there in the first place. 
No questions asked and explanations required.
It's just to sit back and enjoy the ride. 
.............

Mulk 15 / February 21

_Great is the blessedness awaiting the poor that
endure patiently and conceal their sufferings....
Please God, the poor may exert themselves and
strive to earn the means to livelihood. This is a 
duty which, in this most great Revelation, hath 
been prescribed unto everyone...._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

I hope all are doing well today. 

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Is the whelping room ready to go?

Good SAP Don - I really like the new format. That foodie writer should have an aggressive exercise plan to offset all those calories. What a hog. 

I went to a new Mexican restaurant here on Friday night. It looked promising, but wasn't even remotely close. Calgary needs more Mexicanadians please.

Caman - sorry to hear of Dylan's delay in the cold. Hopefully he was dressed warmly enough. The teens around here (including my own) do not respect the cold when they dress for outside. Fashion sense trumps common sense.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> I went to a new Mexican restaurant here on Friday night. It looked promising, but wasn't even remotely close. Calgary needs more Mexicanadians please.


I hear you KIm. We have only one "Mexican" restaurant in this area. The food is good, but not even remotely close to real Mexican. Although not Tex Mex, it was more California Mexican. Sadly the one closest to us closed down.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning Marc. How is life treating you these days? Keeping warm?


Afternoon, Warren. Keeping warm is not the issue just now, in that it is +2C, but there are snow squalls outside right now ............. big wet and white snowflakes are covering everything where only a few hours ago there was sunshine. Such is Life.

Still, all goes well here as we are in the countdown of the pups, which could come anytime next weekend or into early March. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. How are you feeling today?

"I agree with you Marc. KV is an author that you travel with. Wherever he might go, we go, and it doesn't matter where we end up and why we went there in the first place. No questions asked and explanations required. It's just to sit back and enjoy the ride." So very true, Caman. Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim.

"Thanks for breakfast Marc. Is the whelping room ready to go?" It is being gotten ready as I write .... just in case. Fanny is getting bigger by the day. Poor girl.

"I went to a new Mexican restaurant here on Friday night. It looked promising, but wasn't even remotely close. Calgary needs more Mexicanadians please." We are lucky here in St.John's. We have an OK Mexican restaurant, but another one which is owned by someone from Texas and his wife is from Mexico. They have been able to bring over family members from Mexico to work, since NL needs immigrants and the restaurant needs qualified workers.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Sunny and 5c in Bowmanville. Kim, we actually have a fairly good Mexican bistro in town. He proprietor speaks little English and the food is better than most of the "Mexican" varieties in the area... I'm thinking he is making home style dishes from his mother's recipe book. But he has a chicken dish made with chocolate that is very very nice. What could be better, chicken, chocolate and a Corona!!!! Talk about breakfast of champions.


----------



## MaxPower

Well the wife is off again for another 5 day stint in LA. It pays the bills, but man it's hard on the family with her gone. We shall persevere though. Onward and upward.

So I am a bachelor this week. Beer and NASCAR anyone??


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Sunny and 5c in Bowmanville. Kim, we actually have a fairly good Mexican bistro in town. He proprietor speaks little English and the food is better than most of the "Mexican" varieties in the area... I'm thinking he is making home style dishes from his mother's recipe book. But he has a chicken dish made with chocolate that is very very nice. What could be better, chicken, chocolate and a Corona!!!! Talk about breakfast of champions.


Hi Rp! 

Mmmmmmm. Home-cooking, chicken and chocolate - I bet that is a nice mole sauce that he makes. It is an art form unto itself. Lucky you - having such a good restaurant nearby!

A Corona and lime would be nice too - but I'll pass on the NASCAR (sorry Warren) Hope you enjoy it though. Do you have a favorite to win?


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Well the wife is off again for another 5 day stint in LA. It pays the bills, but man it's hard on the family with her gone. We shall persevere though. Onward and upward.
> 
> So I am a bachelor this week. Beer and NASCAR anyone??


I'm in. 
Non-alcoholic though.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Did someone say beer? Count me in!


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Hi Rp!
> 
> Mmmmmmm. Home-cooking, chicken and chocolate - I bet that is a nice mole sauce that he makes. It is an art form unto itself. Lucky you - having such a good restaurant nearby!
> 
> A Corona and lime would be nice too - but I'll pass on the NASCAR (sorry Warren) Hope you enjoy it though. Do you have a favorite to win?


I've been watching NASCAR since I was about 13. I remember as a boy watching this #3 Wrangler car and thought that would be my favourite since my number has always been 3 in sports. That car was driven by the late Dale Earnhardt. Little did I know he would become the sports best drivers.

I eventually stopped watching when I got into high school and I didn't start watching again until I met my wife. Her brother is a big fan and it seemed only natural that I started watching again. The problem was that he was an Earnhardt fan as well. I thought it would be strange that we cheered for the same driver, so after a year, I decided to follow his son, Dale Earnhardt Jr. I've been a fan ever since.

Jr. now drives for Hendricks Motor Sports in the 88 Amp/National Guard Chevrolet. Prior to that, he drove for Dale Earnhardt Inc., but left to irreconcilable differences with his fathers widow.

You shouldn't get me talking about NASCAR, unless you want to sit and chat for a while....


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Did someone say beer? Count me in!


It's a shame we live so far apart Don. We could really get into some trouble together. beejacon

Then again, it's probably a good thing....


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> It's a shame we live so far apart Don. We could really get into some trouble together. beejacon
> 
> Then again, it's probably a good thing....


We sure could so!

I was shopping yesterday with Ann when I stumbled upon the deal of a lifetime. A Samsung 46" LCD HDTV regular $1,499 on sale, (three left only) for $867 at The Source, which was recently bought by Bell. I was looking for an HDTV for our daughter as her birthday is coming up. Could not resist so bought it and brought it home. I took the 40" out of the living room and gave it Crystal in the rec room downstairs to replace her old tube type 26".

Today I set up the 46" and am now watching golf. It's huge and I love it!

Still have the 37" in my office, but it lives in the motor home all summer long.

All three are identical specs at 60 Hz with 60,000 - 1 black ratio.

Now that it is adjusted to my liking, it's time to hit the beer fridge. beejacon


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> We sure could so!
> 
> I was shopping yesterday with Ann when I stumbled upon the deal of a lifetime. A Samsung 46" LCD HDTV regular $1,499 on sale, (three left only) for $867 at The Source, which was recently bought by Bell. I was looking for an HDTV for our daughter as her birthday is coming up. Could not resist so bought it and brought it home. I took the 40" out of the living room and gave it Crystal in the rec room downstairs to replace her old tube type 26".
> 
> Today I set up the 46" and am now watching golf. It's huge and I love it!
> 
> Still have the 37" in my office, but it lives in the motor home all summer long.
> 
> All three are identical specs at 60 Hz with 60,000 - 1 black ratio.
> 
> Now that it is adjusted to my liking, it's time to hit the beer fridge. beejacon


Checking Air Canada right now to fly to Edmonton with the boys and dog.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Garett, why would you want us to run over your foot? Feeling down today?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foot in the Mouth .................. I score Garret a 10!!!!!!! A new Olympic record. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good night Shang.

Time for sweet dreams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished a great American Thanksgiving Day turkey dinner ............ albeit a bit late, but it was a great turkey nonetheless. Lots of leftovers if anyone is interested.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, funny thing, I cooked turkey for our dinner tonight, roasted potatoes, whipped sweet potatoes, carrots, corn, French style green beans .....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, funny thing, I cooked turkey for our dinner tonight, roasted potatoes, whipped sweet potatoes, carrots, corn, French style green beans .....


Amazing ............... other than the sweet potatoes (I am the only one who likes them in the house, so they don't get made often), you and Deborah did the same sort of meal. Cool ............... 

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

Good Marc, just watching the Canada / US game. Me thinks the US are the dark horse to win the gold in this one.

Not sure if the rest of the hockey world takes them seriously, but I sure as hell do .... they have great goal tending and truculent forwards .... a deadly combination in a short series such as this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good Marc, just watching the Canada / US game. Me thinks the US are the dark horse to win the gold in this one.
> 
> Not sure if the rest of the hockey world takes them seriously, but I sure as hell do .... they have great goal tending and truculent forwards .... a deadly combination in a short series such as this.



My son is watching it on TV nearby, so I am listening to it as I grade ...... and check out The Shang postings. Sunday is a busy grading night for me since there are so many teachers who use this as their main day to make postings online. 

I hope Canada wins the game ........ and the gold ........... but since they are all professionals, I would rather see other Canadians win gold/silver/bronze, or just do their best in whatever event they are in. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Ann and Crystal have taken over the new 46" Samsung in the living room to watch the US/Canada hockey game.

I have escaped to my office to watch the Oasis channel on my 37" Samsung, a much more peaceful and rewarding pastime. 'Sides, the beer fridge is in here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Canada lost to the USA Men's Hockey team 5-3. Bug Humbar!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hopefully, Canada's real Olympic athletes shall do well tomorrow. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, this week shall bring you some good Karma. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

A special good night to Sonal and Diane. May the rising sun find you in a better head space than the setting sun left you. Bonne chance, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

I for one am disappointed in Canada's performance today. First Kristine Nesbitt completely blows her chance for Gold and now the Men's Hockey get steamrolled by the US.

I expected the Mens hockey to tank today but Nesbitt?? Come on. She completely ran out of gas on the last lap like she never even trained for this event. I get ticked off at the fans as well. They cheer her after a performance like that. I would personally boo her. tptptptp

End Rant.


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> I for one am disappointed in Canada's performance today. First Kristine Nesbitt completely blows her chance for Gold and now the Men's Hockey get steamrolled by the US.
> 
> I expected the Mens hockey to tank today but Nesbitt?? Come on. She completely ran out of gas on the last lap like she never even trained for this event. I get ticked off at the fans as well. They cheer her after a performance like that. I would personally boo her. tptptptp
> 
> End Rant.


Re: Nesbitt: I'd suggest you strap on some skates and go do better then. Such self absorbed whining from the armchair ... poor sportsmanship all around on your part.

Re Men's Ice Hockey: I'm opposed to NHL players in the Olympics, and always have been. Millionaires have no place here. It's a team sport, not suited to 'all stars'. I'd just as soon the juniors played.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, I whipped up a batch of blueberry pancakes with the usual condiments as well as fresh sausage and a fruit platter along with hot coffee and tea. SAP's up and tomorrow's edition is also done. You wouldn't believe what they're doing to Pandas in China now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the pancakes. I love sausage, but shall pass -- must be thinking of the heart. 
Still, it's the thought that counts. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Re: Nesbitt: I'd suggest you strap on some skates and go do better then. Such self absorbed whining from the armchair ... poor sportsmanship all around on your part.
> 
> Re Men's Ice Hockey: I'm opposed to NHL players in the Olympics, and always have been. Millionaires have no place here. It's a team sport, not suited to 'all stars'. I'd just as soon the juniors played.


I agree on both your points. Nesbitt might let herself down, but not Canada. 

I am strongly opposed to NHL players in the Olympics as well. The 1980 US Olympic Hockey team, made up of university students, is the ideal team in my opinion.

For the record, I was compared to a drunken giraffe on roller skates the last time I was on ice skates. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, I whipped up a batch of blueberry pancakes with the usual condiments as well as fresh sausage and a fruit platter along with hot coffee and tea. SAP's up and tomorrow's edition is also done. You wouldn't believe what they're doing to Pandas in China now.




Good one, Don. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Since we think that the pups were conceived on New Year's Eve or New Year's Day, we are thinking that Celebration will be our theme for the registered names of the pups. We have Harbour Deep's Midnight Kiss, and Harbour Deep's Midnight Fireworks so far. Any other creative suggestions would be appreciated. There is some sort of letter limit, so the name needs to be somewhat short. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## MLeh

Good Monday morning all. 

I'm hoping (probably in vain) that for the second week of the Olympics Canadians are going to get over this need to 'win' (aka 'Own the Podium') and go back to being good hosts exhibiting good sportsmanship while the rest of the world is visiting our part of the world. If we win a medal or two - well, good for the athletes. I'm proud of all of them for doing their best.

I know my self-esteem, and my esteem of my country, isn't based upon how well someone else does in competitive sport.



Dr.G. said:


> Since we think that the pups were conceived on New Year's Eve or New Year's Day, we are thinking that Celebration will be our theme for the registered names of the pups. We have Harbour Deep's Midnight Kiss, and Harbour Deep's Midnight Fireworks so far. Any other creative suggestions would be appreciated. There is some sort of letter limit, so the name needs to be somewhat short. Merci, mes amis.


Harbour Deep's ...
Bubbles, Resolution, Celebration 
?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I know my self-esteem, and my esteem of my country, isn't based upon how well someone else does in competitive sport." An excellent point, Elaine. I just hope that the real Canadian amateur athletes do their best, which is all anyone should ask from any person.

Harbour Deep's ... Sparkling Bubbles and New Year's Resolution are good names. Merci, mon amie.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Garett. How are you this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is a little something for SAP.

Orangutan and hound...hope for the world.........
The Orangutan and the Hound - AOL Video


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, that does not even look human. Still, I wish you well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the pancakes Don...I love blueberry pancakes simply with a bit of margarine or butter. Off to check out SAP soon.

Puppy name ideas?

Midnight Delight (couldn't resist) 
Auld Lang Syne 
Cup O' Kindness
Champagne Cheer
New Year Belle
Midnight Confetti
New Year Promise
Toast to Midnight (ack - sounds too much like a snack) 

That's all I can think of for now!


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

You could pick common New Years Resolutions.

Lose Weight
Eat Healthier
Hit the Gym
Quit Smoking


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the pancakes Don...I love blueberry pancakes simply with a bit of margarine or butter. Off to check out SAP soon.
> 
> Puppy name ideas?
> 
> Midnight Delight (couldn't resist)
> Auld Lang Syne
> Cup O' Kindness
> Champagne Cheer
> New Year Belle
> Midnight Confetti
> New Year Promise
> Toast to Midnight (ack - sounds too much like a snack)
> 
> That's all I can think of for now!


Great ideas, Kim. Merci. I shall pass them on to my wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> You could pick common New Years Resolutions.
> 
> Lose Weight
> Eat Healthier
> Hit the Gym
> Quit Smoking


Morning, Sonal. Remember, these are cute little puppies -- Harbour Deep's Quit Smoking sounds like an ad. Still, I appreciate the thought.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, here is a little something for SAP.
> 
> Orangutan and hound...hope for the world.........
> The Orangutan and the Hound - AOL Video


Thanks Marc, that is a great find.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, that is a great find.


Always sharing, always caring .......... or something like that.  Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunday is Purim. In case we are in the midst of helping Fanny deliver pups, if anyone wants to make some hamentaschen, here is the recipe. 

Recipe for Hamentaschen

2/3 cup butter or margarine 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 egg 
1/4 cup orange juice (the smooth kind, not the pulpy) 
1 cup white flour 
1 cup wheat flour (DO NOT substitute white flour! The wheat flour is necessary to achieve the right texture!) 
2 tsp. baking powder 
1 tsp. cinnamon 
Various preserves, fruit butters and/or pie fillings.

If it does not work, don't blame me, since I got it from this site. 
Judaism 101: Purim


----------



## KC4

Still going (my brain's locked on this): 

New Year Hope
New Year Happiness
New Year Prosperity
New Year Joy
New Year Cheer
Midnight Dream 
New Year Peace (or Paix) 
Midnight Peace (or Paix) 
Midnight Inspiration


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Still going (my brain's locked on this):
> 
> New Year Hope
> New Year Happiness
> New Year Prosperity
> New Year Joy
> New Year Cheer
> Midnight Dream
> New Year Peace (or Paix)
> Midnight Peace (or Paix)
> Midnight Inspiration


More great ideas, Kim. We have a list of call names, but these are the names that go on the official CKC registration papers. So, if you ever see Harbour Deep's Midnight Inspiration at the Westminster Dog Show, you shall know it is our dog and your name. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> Re: Nesbitt: I'd suggest you strap on some skates and go do better then. Such self absorbed whining from the armchair ... poor sportsmanship all around on your part.
> 
> Re Men's Ice Hockey: I'm opposed to NHL players in the Olympics, and always have been. Millionaires have no place here. It's a team sport, not suited to 'all stars'. I'd just as soon the juniors played.


Maybe booing her would be a bit harsh,. Sorry but I was a little disappointed and frustrated after two losses that should have been wins. Nesbitt was our best chance at that event and she didn't even come close. The men's hockey, well, that's another story. Maybe the Juniors should have taken the ice. They just might have won.



MLeh said:


> Good Monday morning all.
> 
> I'm hoping (probably in vain) that for the second week of the Olympics Canadians are going to get over this need to 'win' (aka 'Own the Podium') and go back to being good hosts exhibiting good sportsmanship while the rest of the world is visiting our part of the world. If we win a medal or two - well, good for the athletes. I'm proud of all of them for doing their best.
> 
> I know my self-esteem, and my esteem of my country, isn't based upon how well someone else does in competitive sport.


I'm sorry, but isn't the Olympics about competition?? We are always good hosts with a positive attitude. However, bottom line, this is competition and quite frankly, I am tired of Canadian athletes coming up short. We should be able to produce more than just a handful of world class athletes. The women's Alpine Super G skier for example although she made an impressive recovery and finished the course, her comments were shocking. "This was a personal triumph for me and I'm just happy I completed the course". Do they train all of these years, to make it to the olympics, just to finish the course? If it is, they have no right being there.

Don't get me wrong, I am very proud of our Medal winners. This is the level all of our athletes should be able to compete at.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Throw in a few religious holidays for names into the hat
> 
> Solstice?


Garett, we are thinking of the theme Celebrations surrounding New Year's Eve or New Year's Day. Actually, I like the name Spring Solstice, but I think that my wife will nix it.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> I don't think most of our athletes have support anywhere close to what many other countries have. I also think that it is best to be quite and humble and then surprise the competition by blowing them out of the water through superior training of body and mind. In these competitions anything can happen, luck is a part of the equation, and I think many of the athletes tanked under the pressure of high expectations of them.
> 
> Booing is poor sportsmanship.
> 
> Hockey pro millionaires should have no place in the Olympics. The Jamaican Bobsled team and that Eagle flying guy, need more of them. At least this year we have that skier from is it Ghana?


I couldn't agree more Garett. Although, I did retract my comment Re: booing.

BTW, where did you get pictures of me??


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay focused, Garett. 

Afternoon, Warren. Is Gizmo a CKC registered dog?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> I'm sorry, but isn't the Olympics about competition?? We are always good hosts with a positive attitude. However, bottom line, this is competition and quite frankly, I am tired of Canadian athletes coming up short. We should be able to produce more than just a handful of world class athletes. The women's Alpine Super G skier for example although she made an impressive recovery and finished the course, her comments were shocking. "This was a personal triumph for me and I'm just happy I completed the course". Do they train all of these years, to make it to the olympics, just to finish the course? If it is, they have no right being there.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am very proud of our Medal winners. This is the level all of our athletes should be able to compete at.


See, I perceive a difference between 'competition' and 'the need to WIN'. There is a difference in my mind. My perspective on the Olympics is 'the best in the world coming together' and 'may the best win'. 

Perhaps if there were less emphasis on how we compare to others in this world - and being 'better' than someone else, and just focus on being the best we can be individually, while working towards the common good, I think this world would be a lot better place. And our athletes wouldn't be focussing on the 'medals' so much as doing their best - it would take the stress of 'winning' off them, and probably allow them to actually perform much better than they have been under the unfair strain of all our 'expectations'. 

But then I'm not a competitive person - I'm a consensus builder by nature. Win/Win situations, all that. (I'm in sales for a living, and I don't compete with my competition - I don't need to 'beat' them to make me feel better about myself - that's not the objective. Rather I work with my clients to achieve the best possible results for the client. I'm pretty low key, but very, very successful at what I do. Drives the competition nuts.)


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> See, I perceive a difference between 'competition' and 'the need to WIN'. There is a difference in my mind. My perspective on the Olympics is 'the best in the world coming together' and 'may the best win'.
> 
> Perhaps if there were less emphasis on how we compare to others in this world - and being 'better' than someone else, and just focus on being the best we can be individually, while working towards the common good, I think this world would be a lot better place. And our athletes wouldn't be focussing on the 'medals' so much as doing their best - it would take the stress of 'winning' off them, and probably allow them to actually perform much better than they have been under the unfair strain of all our 'expectations'.
> 
> But then I'm not a competitive person - I'm a consensus builder by nature. Win/Win situations, all that. (I'm in sales for a living, and I don't compete with my competition - I don't need to 'beat' them to make me feel better about myself - that's not the objective. Rather I work with my clients to achieve the best possible results for the client. I'm pretty low key, but very, very successful at what I do. Drives the competition nuts.)


The olympics is a competition. Plain and Simple. The best competing against the best. Athletics and sports have always been just that. A competition and the participants are there to compete.

I do admire your approach to sales. I have just started out in sales and from day one I have never competed with the competition. Rather I let the products speak for themselves and try to provide the customer value first. I have read several books on the subject of sales and one Author, if you want to call him an author, is Jeffery Gitomer. I try to follow his approach to sales and I have found that if you try to be friendly and be trusted, are sincere and give the customer value first, you will be successful.

In life, not sports or athletics, I do agree with your statement that we should focus on being the best we can be while working towards the common good. It would be fun to sit and pick your brain for a while on the topic though.


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> You are a Jamaican guy living in France?


No but aside from the complexion, geographical location and age, I could swear I was looking in a mirror.   :lmao:

the only time I had a six pack was when I was 13 and playing football. never got it back since.


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> The olympics is a competition. Plain and Simple. The best competing against the best. Athletics and sports have always been just that. A competition and the participants are there to compete.
> 
> I do admire your approach to sales. I have just started out in sales and from day one I have never competed with the competition. Rather I let the products speak for themselves and try to provide the customer value first. I have read several books on the subject of sales and one Author, if you want to call him an author, is Jeffery Gitomer. I try to follow his approach to sales and I have found that if you try to be friendly and be trusted, are sincere and give the customer value first, you will be successful.
> 
> In life, not sports or athletics, I do agree with your statement that we should focus on being the best we can be while working towards the common good. It would be fun to sit and pick your brain for a while on the topic though.


I never said it wasn't a competition. I think it is the focus on the overall importance of 'winning' where you and I disagree.

I've been in sales for 25 years, and I have this weird 'integrity' thing going on that doesn't pay off short term, but is certainly paying off in the long term. (I could retire very comfortably tomorrow, but I keep working because it's fun.)

I think the book that I would recommend the most as being in tune with my life philosophy is 'The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People' by Stephen Covey. (Summary here) I didn't read the book and change my life follow it - rather I read the book and realized that he'd managed to write down pretty accurately my life philosophy. Saves a lot of time explaining where I'm coming from.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon gang. 
I hope ye are well. 

A small heath wave struck us and drove the temperature 
from -22 up all the way to -14. tptptptp

I saw the consultant today and it was suggested that they will do
an operation to the elbow, taking care of both the reduced movement 
and the numbness of the hand. It will be done in March/April.
I agreed, but I don't like to be in the hospital away from the kids.

Today I have been married for 9 months. :love2::clap:
...............

Mulk 15 / February 22

_It is permitted that the peoples and kindreds of the world associate with each one another with joy and radiance. O People! Consort with the followers of all religions in a spirit of friendliness and fellowship. 
Thus hath the day-star of His sanction and authority
shone forth above the horizon of t decree of God,
the Lord of the worlds._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Kudos on your 9 month anniversary ............ and the forthcoming operation to help your hand. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good night me friend.
Time for some shut eye.
Until tomorrow.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you some time tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> I never said it wasn't a competition. I think it is the focus on the overall importance of 'winning' where you and I disagree.
> 
> I've been in sales for 25 years, and I have this weird 'integrity' thing going on that doesn't pay off short term, but is certainly paying off in the long term. (I could retire very comfortably tomorrow, but I keep working because it's fun.)
> 
> I think the book that I would recommend the most as being in tune with my life philosophy is 'The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People' by Stephen Covey. (Summary here) I didn't read the book and change my life follow it - rather I read the book and realized that he'd managed to write down pretty accurately my life philosophy. Saves a lot of time explaining where I'm coming from.


Then let's agree to disagree. Still friends? 

Gitomer recommends 7 Habits. I should pick it up sometime. I'll put it on my long list of books to read.


----------



## MaxPower

Glad to hear something is getting dome about your hand Caman. Hopefully that will eliminate your discomfort. I'm also glad your experiencing a small "health" wave there.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Equinox?
> 
> New Years day you say, how about Hangover?





MaxPower said:


> Glad to hear something is getting dome about your hand Caman. Hopefully that will eliminate your discomfort. I'm also glad your experiencing a small "health" wave there.



With temps hitting +4C today here in St.John's, we had a mini-heatwave. Still, hopefully, a "helthwave" is spreading all around The Shang for whatever ails us. 

How are you today, mon ami? Did I ask you if Gizmo has a CKC registration?

YouTube - Martha & the Vandellas - Heatwave


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> With temps hitting +4C today here in St.John's, we had a mini-heatwave. Still, hopefully, a "helthwave" is spreading all around The Shang for whatever ails us.
> 
> How are you today, mon ami? Did I ask you if Gizmo has a CKC registration?
> 
> YouTube - Martha & the Vandellas - Heatwave


Sorry Marc. Yes you did ask. Gizmo is CKC registered and microchip is registered with them as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Sorry Marc. Yes you did ask. Gizmo is CKC registered and microchip is registered with them as well.


Gizmo is his call name. What, might I ask, is his full registration name? Just curious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fill your paper with the breathings of your heart - William Wordsworth

Outside of a dog, a book is a man's best friend. Inside of a dog it is too dark to read - Groucho Marx


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope that this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, as well, to all those in our Shang family who are not present these days. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Fill your paper with the breathings of your heart - William Wordsworth
> 
> Outside of a dog, a book is a man's best friend. Inside of a dog it is too dark to read - Groucho Marx


:clap::lmao:
Good ones Marc...
Goodnight...Don't let the weredoxies bite.


----------



## MaxPower

He was registered as Coors.

His brothers were Rickards and Blue. Do you see the theme and why we changed his name?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Tea and coffee are hot and ready to go along with the pastry table with bagels and fresh blueberry preserves this morning. SAP's up and tomorrow is done too. I might even head back to bed for a couple hours snooze. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all others.

-9 here today and another day of suspended underground traffic!
Or more so "over ground traffic", since it's only suspended at those
stations that are on the part of the line that comes above the ground.
And of course that includes us, so we need to go by bus to where
the trains start under ground. 40 min travel instead of 8!
It took for ever to go to the hospital yesterday.
I'm staying put today, working in the studio. 
.............
Mulk 17 / February 23

_Fair speech and truthfulness, by reason of their lofty
rank and position, are regarded as a sun shining
above the horizon of knowledge._
Bahá'u'lláh

_A false witness shall not be unpunished, and he
that speaketh lies shall not escape_.
Proverb 19:5


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán. Too bad about your transit woes, but the up side is you may get a lot of good work done in studio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sorry to hear of these transportation woes. What is the cause of the suspended service?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee, bagels ............ and preserves made with blueberries. Love it. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> He was registered as Coors.
> 
> His brothers were Rickards and Blue. Do you see the theme and why we changed his name?


I see your point. Fanny, the soon-to-be mom of the pups, was named after a German car, which was there theme. 

Good luck with one and all with your wife in LA. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Sorry to hear of these transportation woes. What is the cause of the suspended service?


Good morning Marc. 
Snow.
Didnt' think that it would be a problem here for them, but...


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like you folks are getting a late winter this year. Good luck, my friend. Happy 9 months and 1 day anniversary. Pass along my well wishes to your wife.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Seems like you folks are getting a late winter this year. Good luck, my friend. Happy 9 months and 1 day anniversary. Pass along my well wishes to your wife.


Thank you, I will.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you, I will.


Must go to a rare on-campus meeting now. I shall return. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home once again. Actually, the meeting was not that bad ........... focused, academic and over in two hours. My kind of meeting. 

Going to get some lunch ready. Anyone with any requests???


----------



## Dr.G.

Now this is one big dog ...........

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

I hope all are well today.

Thanks for Breakfast Don ..off to check out SAP in a few minutes.

That is a HUGE dog Marc. I'm guessing it's a Great Dane? 

Sorry to hear about the transit woes there Caman - hopefully you'll have a great day in the studio to make up for it.

Warren - We used to have a German Shorthaired Pointer named "Blue" - Not after the beer though. His companion was another GSP, named "Whiskey" - yes, after the booze. My Mom named the third GSP...."Muffin".....BAAAAAahahhahaaaaa.....
Thankfully my Dad never went out hunting with them.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

I thought you might find this interesting:

Aerial Photo Panorama - Olympic Village, Vancouver


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I thought you might find this interesting:
> 
> Aerial Photo Panorama - Olympic Village, Vancouver


Goodmorning Warren - That's cool! Thanks for the link.
Vancouver looks sunnier than I remember it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim and Warren. Great pic of Vancouver. I have only been there once.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> This year you can tell they could have hosted the summer and winter olympics at the same time.


:lmao: Good one, Garett. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, now THIS is a real show of strength.

CBC News - Technology & Science - Photo of weightlifting ant wins U.K. prize


----------



## MaxPower

Don,

You might be interested that when I went to read SAP today, this thought passed through my mind before I even got to tis particular section that the photo of the Spanish Dancer was spectacular. Sure enough, there was a picture of a Spanish Dancer.

You should change the title of SAP to ESP.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Garett, now THIS is a real show of strength.
> 
> CBC News - Technology & Science - Photo of weightlifting ant wins U.K. prize


That is an incredible photo Marc.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Now that's pumped up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do this with only 20 minutes of Soloflex 3 times per week


Garett, so, if I weigh 250 pounds, I should be able to lift 2500 pounds??? I am going to the Olympics in London!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good night Shang,


----------



## sharonmac09

MaxPower said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I thought you might find this interesting:
> 
> Aerial Photo Panorama - Olympic Village, Vancouver


Wow Warren that is sooooo cool! Thanks for the uplifting link!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

How's all of you fine people? Long time me gone! 

Say Marc, you have some adorable heart melting little 'tummy puppies' coming soon! Did you pick any names yet? Are you still looking for some NY names? How about 'Lunar' in honour of the Chinese New Year?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> How's all of you fine people? Long time me gone!
> 
> Say Marc, you have some adorable heart melting little 'tummy puppies' coming soon! Did you pick any names yet? Are you still looking for some NY names? How about 'Lunar' in honour of the Chinese New Year?


Puppies do not grow in "tummies".  Surely we don't have to go through this again?

This is exactly the kind of nonsense that drove many long time Shangers away forever.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Actually it is possible, a 200 pound man should be able to train to do a 2000 pound backlift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Doug Hepburn lifting the Canuck Hockey team on his back.


I think that I shall pass. I tried to figure out how much snow I shoveled by hand in the winter of 2000/01, and I gave up after a couple of tons. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> How's all of you fine people? Long time me gone!
> 
> Say Marc, you have some adorable heart melting little 'tummy puppies' coming soon! Did you pick any names yet? Are you still looking for some NY names? How about 'Lunar' in honour of the Chinese New Year?


Sharon, the pups, which should be born anytime starting this Friday, will be named after the theme "Celebration", specifically New Year's Eve and New Year's Day. Kim has come up with some very good names. No New York City names are allowed. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope to hear from you soon with some good news. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, the pups, which should be born anytime starting this Friday, will be named after the theme "Celebration", specifically New Year's Eve and New Year's Day. Kim has come up with some very good names. No New York City names are allowed.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Hi Marc! Life's all right - just waiting for the spring! So how are you? Still working under a heavy caseload as usual? 

How about 'Champagne', 'Lunar', 'Chipper', 'Tippy'


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 
I hope ye are well.

-8 here, but the underground is going again.
Home to work on the vocals and lyrics on the song
that we will record tomorrow.
Today it's only 10 months until Christmas Eve. 
............
Mulk 18 / February 24 

_Praise unto Thee, O our Lord, that Thou hast sent 
down unto us that which draweth us nigh unto
Thee, and supplieth us with every good thing sent
down by Thee in Thy Books and Thy Scriptures.
Protect us, we beseech Thee, O my Lord, from 
the host of idle fancies and vain imaginations. 
Thou in truth, art the Mighty, the All-Knowing._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad that things are getting better for you and your family now. Guess we should start our Christmas shopping. Here we go again ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, Garrett, et al, I shall pass on these names. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall make our famous "Over the Hump Day" Breakfast for everyone as they awaken to face the new day. That way, you shall get whatever you want and it shall be hot. Enjoy.


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks for breakfast Marc, I will have some sleep and munch later...:yawn:

Thought you might like this for early AM boost!! 


YouTube - Tom Brokaw Explains Canada To Americans


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks for breakfast Marc, I will have some sleep and munch later...:yawn:
> 
> Thought you might like this for early AM boost!!
> 
> 
> YouTube - Tom Brokaw Explains Canada To Americans


Morning, Leslie. Good to see you back in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?

I heard of this clip, but have not seen it yet. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just watched the clip, Leslie. Makes me proud to be a Canadian.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc and Leslie. Boy you are sure up early this morning Leslie!

SAP's up including the orangutan and the hound clip Marc sent me. Also featured are a kid who sets his teacher straight, naked snow sledders and the funniest real headline so far this year in "Webbits".

Leslie, that is a great video and destined for SAP tomorrow.

Thanks for brekkie, now I'm off to work on tomorrow's edition.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

I've have a coffee and cheese bagel please Marc, thanks!

Off to check out SAP soon Don...really liking Webbitts. 

Leslie - Great clip - Thanks for sharing - I've forwarded it to a bunch of my American friends. 

Caman - Glad to hear the transit is back in action. Have a great day working at home. Cut it out with the Christmas stuff already! I still haven't finished putting away all of my Christmas decorations. You're right...maybe I should just leave them.


----------



## friend

Good morning Leslie, Marc, Don and Kim and who ever is up. 

Leslie- Thanks for the great clip.
I too sent it to a few american friends of mine.
One of the best things about moving to WA is the nearness to Canada
and the fact that the people there are quite Canadian in their ways.
I'm looking forward playing a few gigs across the border.
I have to remember to wear a short sleeved t-shirt, sucking up a wee bit. 
I have a maple leaf, the size of a palm, tattooed on my left shoulder. :heybaby:


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: That was indeed a nice clip Leslie ... what is sad is that it exists at all. You would think after all the years of association that our dominion and the U.S. have had, that the need for a summary such as that should be required to highlight neighbours of such a close friendship.

Don, I really liked the Walmart story this morning ..Bubba is wise.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Good morning all: That was indeed a nice clip Leslie ... what is sad is that it exists at all. You would think after all the years of association that our dominion and the U.S. have had, that the need for a summary such as that should be required to highlight neighbours of such a close friendship.
> 
> Don, I really liked the Walmart story this morning ..Bubba is wise.


Thanks gang, I am so glad you enjoyed the clip, and Rp I couldn't agree with you more, but then it amazes me that a 10 year old in Buffalo, when asked what it is like in Canada, replied' full of sand and camels'.... XX) that is also sad.... half the people in the southern states don't know much about their own north, and the Canadian North is dogsleds and winter parkas,( not this year tho ) one lady I met in S Carolina was shocked that I was from Canada and had summer clothes (it was July) she asked if I had got them in the states.... 

I do believe we know more about our neighbours to the south than they do of us, and that indeed is a sad thing.... Not all in the US are uninformed, but far too many are... 

Perhaps this clip will shed a bit of light on the subject ..... :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I see the lunch-time crowd is coming in so things are ready now for your lunch. Enjoy.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, Marc and Leslie. Boy you are sure up early this morning Leslie!
> 
> SAP's up including the orangutan and the hound clip Marc sent me. Also featured are a kid who sets his teacher straight, naked snow sledders and the funniest real headline so far this year in "Webbits".
> 
> Leslie, that is a great video and destined for SAP tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for brekkie, now I'm off to work on tomorrow's edition.


:lmao::lmao: Funny Don, I hadn't been to bed yet I was doing some research on something and the time got away on me.... did catch a couple of winks however, keeping my eye on the curling and half an eye on hockey, and all the snow stuff.... in a nutshell I am enjoying the olympic experience for the kids who have worked so hard to get there....ALL of them from everywhere.... 
Glad you enjoyed the clip....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. "How's it goin', eh?"

YouTube - Great White North - Topic : Great White North


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, here is one for you when you are feeling down ............ Paix, mon ami.

YouTube - John Candy on Sesame Street


----------



## Dr.G.

Still, there are times when it's a dark day in Mr. Roger's Neighborhood.

YouTube - SCTV Battle of the PBS Stars FR JC 7 16 1982


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some tea. Anyone interested? 

We have not heard from Sonal recently, so maybe some Sonal Special shall being her out to play with the rest of The Shang Gang. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a little something for Rp, when he gets too deep into his ESL readings. Enjoy.

YouTube - SCTV, 10/21/76 - "ENGLISH FOR BEGINNERS"


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, the review for The Cafe Chez Marc was far better than that of The Chez Chic. 

YouTube - SCTV - Dining with La Rue


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some tea. Anyone interested?
> 
> We have not heard from Sonal recently, so maybe some Sonal Special shall being her out to play with the rest of The Shang Gang. We shall see.


I will gladly take a break Marc, thanks for the tea....


----------



## friend

I'll have some tea too, thanks.
No time to make it myself.
I'm at watching the cross country race and simultaneously 
watching the game between USA - Switzerland on my Mac
and there is not time to get any refreshments now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea for Leslie and Caman. Anyone else???????


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I forwarded that to all my American friends that came to watch the Olympics, and booked their flights to Vancouver Washington. Oops.
> 
> I told them it was an official Canadian Geography lesson eh.


Good one, Garett. :lmao:

How are you today?


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.
Of to bed.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Here is a little something for Rp, when he gets too deep into his ESL readings. Enjoy.
> 
> YouTube - SCTV, 10/21/76 - "ENGLISH FOR BEGINNERS"


Actually Marc, the LINC 0s are somewhat like that. I remember I was doing a session that I built for a 0 class. I spec'd it for 2 hours. 1/2 hour into it the "plane was going down". It was the longest lesson I have ever done [ and my qualifying lesson was 4 hours, which seemed to fly by compared to this one ] so I could feel her pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually Marc, the LINC 0s are somewhat like that. I remember I was doing a session that I built for a 0 class. I spec'd it for 2 hours. 1/2 hour into it the "plane was going down". It was the longest lesson I have ever done [ and my qualifying lesson was 4 hours, which seemed to fly by compared to this one ] so I could feel her pain.


Interesting, Rp. Kudos to you re this effort. 

I have been nominated for a NALD Adult Literacy Award for creative use of technology for adult learners. Will find out if I won comes early May.

How is your daughter's program coming along? She should be nearing graduation.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, she is doing well, currently running at about 92% and her final due in April. We just found out yesterday that she had been accepted into the Masters programme in Library Sciences at the U of T, so we are quite proud of her [ as we are of all our children ] but looks like I've got to start saving my senior's discounts.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Rp. U of T is a great school. Tell her "Kudos from Dr.G."


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Canadian hockey victory tonight. First time Canada has beaten Russian since 1960 in Squaw Valley.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, Rp. Kudos to you re this effort.
> 
> I have been nominated for a NALD Adult Literacy Award for creative use of technology for adult learners. Will find out if I won comes early May.
> 
> How is your daughter's program coming along? She should be nearing graduation.





Rps said:


> Hi Marc, she is doing well, currently running at about 92% and her final due in April. We just found out yesterday that she had been accepted into the Masters programme in Library Sciences at the U of T, so we are quite proud of her [ as we are of all our children ] but looks like I've got to start saving my senior's discounts.....


Woot! Congratulations to you both - awesome news.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Woot! Congratulations to you both - awesome news.


Indeed. Great news. :clap:
Congratulations.


----------



## friend

Good morning Shang.
Congrats to the win over Russia.
Well done. :clap:

-7 here and I've just arrive in the studio to record a new song.
It's a song that pays homage to those lost at sea, in war
and to the people lost in rescue missions, like Haiti and 9-11. 
I really hope it will turn out well.
...........
Mulk 19 / February 25

_The peoples of the world are fast asleep. Were they
to wake from their slumber, they would hasten with
eagerness unto God, the All-Knowing, the All-Wise._
Bahá'u'lláh

_Then said Jesus to those Jews which believed on
him, "If ye continue in my my word, then are ye 
my disciples indeed, and ye shall know the 
truth, and the truth shall make you free."_
John 8:32-32


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán et all. Have a good day at the studio. 

SAP's up with tales of a shoplifting seagull, a schoolboy ghost, big love handles and not so smart cars.

Now, I'm off to find tomorrow's content.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some freshly brewed coffee and tea made, and I shall make a breakfast of your choice when you awaken to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like an interesting song, Caman. Here in Newfoundland and Labrador, many, many men and women have lost their lives in war and to the sea. The ocean, especially the North Atlantic, is a teacher that does not accept failing grades. Sad.

Thank you, mon ami, and thank you Kim, for the kudos. It is a national award, so that would be very nice to win. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just back for a quick cuppa to keep me going this morning. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you and Ann this morning?


----------



## SINC

We're both fine Marc, just sitting down to a toast and coffee before Ann leaves to babysit Jett.

My work is all done for the day, so a movie is in my future today, "Law Abiding Citizen" as a matter of fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Have not seen that movie, but saw the trailer. Very violent but with a really unique plot. Let me know what you think of it when you are done watching.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. I hope the grading is going well. How many students do you have this semester? 

Caman - Hope you have a successful day in the studio - The song sounds intriguing. I can't wait to hear it. 

Don - That segull is rather cute - well, maybe the store owner doesn't think so, but I do. 


No Sonal? I wonder where she's been - probably very busy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. I hope the grading is going well. How many students do you have this semester?" 

Morning, Kim. How are you today?

70 students this semester in four online courses. In the Spring semester (mid-May until mid-Aug.) it looks as if I shall have a record breaking 215+ students in 9 web courses ........... breaking my old record of 209 students in a semester. The average Faculty of Ed. prof teaches 5 courses to about 85 students. At the rate I am going, I shall have taugth 8700 undergrad and grad students by Labor Day. At that rate, if I keep teaching for another 7 years or so, I could pass 10,000 students. Of course, that fact and $1 will get me a cup of coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc. Such is Life in the Ivory Tower.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> 70 students this semester in four online courses. In the Spring semester (mid-May until mid-Aug.) it looks as if I shall have a record breaking 215+ students in 9 web courses ........... breaking my old record of 209 students in a semester. The average Faculty of Ed. prof teaches 5 courses to about 85 students. At the rate I am going, I shall have taugth 8700 undergrad and grad courses by Labor Day. At that rate, if I keep teaching for another 7 years or so, I could pass 10,000 students. Of course, that fact and $1 will get me a cup of coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc. Such is Life in the Ivory Tower.


WOW!
Those numbers are staggeringly impressive. I am not sure how you manage to keep up to 70 students at a time let alone 215 or more! 

When do you sleep? 

10,000 Students - Now that's a phenomenal impact on the world. Then think of the impact on the world (thanks a great deal to you) that those 10,000 will have. Just think about it. Amazing. Kudos Marc!


Speaking of school, I am sad because my favorite class was just cancelled. It seems to have been cancelled for lack of adequate enrollment. 

IMHO I think if a post secondary institution offers a class as a _required_ part of a certificate program, they should hold it even if there is only one student enrolled. (They have a min of 20 - but had 17 enrolled) 

I really wanted to get my certification before I turned 50 (this year). Since they won't be re-offering the course until fall, it appears my goal (at least timing wise) is now impossible to achieve. 

I am currently scrambling to see what solutions or options I may have.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> WOW!
> Those numbers are staggeringly impressive. I am not sure how you manage to keep up to 70 students at a time let alone 215 or more!
> 
> When do you sleep?
> 
> 10,000 Students - Now that's a phenomenal impact on the world. Then think of the impact on the world (thanks a great deal to you) that those 10,000 will have. Just think about it. Amazing. Kudos Marc!
> 
> 
> Speaking of school, I am sad because my favorite class was just cancelled. It seems to have been cancelled for lack of adequate enrollment.
> 
> IMHO I think if a post secondary institution offers a class as a _required_ part of a certificate program, they should hold it even if there is only one student enrolled. (They have a min of 20 - but had 17 enrolled)
> 
> I really wanted to get my certification before I turned 50 (this year). Since they won't be re-offering the course until fall, it appears my goal (at least timing wise) is now impossible to achieve.
> 
> I am currently scrambling to see what solutions or options I may have.


Kim, sorry to hear of the course being cancelled and the effects it has upon your certification process. 

Keep in mind that 10,000 students may only be reached if I teach for another 7 years or so and have similar yearly enrollments. I am at 8500 now after 33 years. We shall see.

How is Kacey doing these days?


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don and Kim, good afternoon Caman, how is everyone this morning? -7 and snowing here in Bowmanville. I must say I thought the U.S. / Swiss game was one of the best that I had seen this year .... and of course everyone loves a Canada / Russia game no matter what the final score. I've had a "discussion" with my youngest son on the subject of NHL hockey and whether we should get rid of fighting. He , of course, maintains it's a part of the game and must stay .... I look at Olympic hockey, see the speed and work ethic, notice that the games don't take 4 hours to play, and that the fans are just as rabid .... I don't think I've seen a playoff game with as much energy as that first period last night in the Canada / Russia game. Maybe old Bett is right on this one.


----------



## SINC

Yep Rp, I have been saying that since I gave up watching the NHL. Get rid of fighting and I'm back as a fan.

Fighting is not "part of the game", rather it is a juvenile outburst of uncontrolled violence.

'Nuff said,


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. I don't agree with your son re fighting -- for me, it really dulls the game. Still, the U.S. vs Switzerland, and Canada vs Russia were classic examples of how hockey should be played. Very exciting, and without a great many dumb penalties. Lots of passing .......... and scoring, which made it exciting to watch.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> I really wanted to get my certification before I turned 50 (this year). Since they won't be re-offering the course until fall, it appears my goal (at least timing wise) is now impossible to achieve.


I may have missed it somewhere, but what are you studying Kim?



SINC said:


> Yep Rp, I have been saying that since I gave up watching the NHL. Get rid of fighting and I'm back as a fan.
> 
> Fighting is not "part of the game", rather it is a juvenile outburst of uncontrolled violence.
> 
> 'Nuff said,


Hockey is every bit as exciting without fighting, when the players are playing hard and with something on the line - Olympics, playoffs. It is good Hockey.

But I do like a scrap every now and then as long as the fighting isn't cheap shots where someone can get seriously hurt. A fight where they duke it out for a couple of minutes - man to man.

The funny thing is I normally don't like fighting. Wether fighting is part of the game or not, I don't know. But I do find it interesting that hockey is the only sport where fighting is a regular occurrence.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> I may have missed it somewhere, but what are you studying Kim?


Graphic Arts! 

How is your business going these days Warren?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Getting some Sonal Special brewed as I write. Maybe that will flush out the exotic and silent Sonal. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Graphic Arts!
> 
> How is your business going these days Warren?


Good stuff. If you decide on a career for graphic design, I have a few friends in the industry. One does actual design and runs his own business designing packaging, corporate identities, logos, signs etc. The other is in pre press and does colour separation. His department is the only department in the shop that isn't losing their jobs.

The skin care side of the business is slow but we are busy with the sunscreen side of things.


----------



## MaxPower

The countdown is starting for the return of my wife from LA. She should walk through the door around 8 am tomorrow. It's been a long week.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends

Busy today, loads done.
Tell ye all about it tomorrow.
To tired now.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> The countdown is starting for the return of my wife from LA. She should walk through the door around 8 am tomorrow. It's been a long week.


Evening, Warren. That should be a good time for one and all. How does Gizmo react when she returns? Our doxies go nuts when my wife comes home each evening. In that I work from home, when I come home from a conference they don't react as much as when she comes home from being in the office for 8 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends
> 
> Busy today, loads done.
> Tell ye all about it tomorrow.
> To tired now.


Good night, Caman. Glad you got a great deal done today. Speak with you early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Have not seen that movie, but saw the trailer. Very violent but with a really unique plot. Let me know what you think of it when you are done watching.


Marc, this is without doubt a very violent and sometimes downright gory movie. That said, it is also a movie that holds one spellbound as to what will happen next and more importantly, "how" it will happen.

In spite of the violence, I did enjoy it, although I would not invite Ann to view it, as it is much too graphic for her taste.

Downside is that I cannot stand Jamie Foxx (in any capacity as he ruined Ray Charles for me forever) and had it been any other actor in the role, it would have been that much better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, from the trailer, it seemed as if the plot was unique. When I get some free time, I would like to see it in that I like Jamie Foxx.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, from the trailer, it seemed as if the plot was unique. When I get some free time, I would like to see it in that I like Jamie Foxx.


Marc, it amazes me how we can disagree on so many things, yet remain kindred spirits in the Shang.


----------



## SINC

Gee, just noticed that I slipped silently past the 35 M post mark. Who would have thunk it all those nine years ago when I first signed on to ehMac? 'Course I will never catch Marc, but so be it.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Marc, it amazes me how we can disagree on so many things, yet remain kindred spirits in the Shang.


And yet we agree on so many things Don.

I'm not a fan of Jamie Fox. He comes across to me as someone with an inflated ego.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, it amazes me how we can disagree on so many things, yet remain kindred spirits in the Shang.


True .............. but I did like the real Ray Charles more than JF.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Gee, just noticed that I slipped silently past the 35 M post mark. Who would have thunk it all those nine years ago when I first signed on to ehMac? 'Course I will never catch Marc, but so be it.


Kudos on the milestone, Don. Never give up the quest. I remember when I was 5000 posts behind MacDoc. Such is Life.

My anniversary #9 is coming up in April. Those were the days ............


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> And yet we agree on so many things Don.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Jamie Fox. He comes across to me as someone with an inflated ego.


Yep, that's it Warren. Ego to burn and especially when he appears on Letterman or some other late night show. I just can't stand the guy.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Good stuff. If you decide on a career for graphic design, I have a few friends in the industry. One does actual design and runs his own business designing packaging, corporate identities, logos, signs etc. The other is in pre press and does colour separation. His department is the only department in the shop that isn't losing their jobs.
> 
> The skin care side of the business is slow but we are busy with the sunscreen side of things.


Cool, thanks Warren.

Funny how the sunscreen is selling well in February. I know, I know, that's just the product cycles. I have a good friend in the cosmetics industry in the States. He sells all his Christmas stuff in July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I would like to watch the figure skating finals. Believe ............. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Good Night Marc. Have a good rest - you'll need it to keep on top of those 70+ students.

Kacey is doing well these days, thanks. She is a very busy teen. It's amazing the schedules these teens have - She does as much in a week as I did in a month when I was her age! 

I don't have any strong feelings about Jamie Foxx - I guess he hasn't done anything to make me love him or despise him...


----------



## MaxPower

The sunscreen typically sells this time of year because of the vacationers. It is a 100% natural sunscreen that is biodegradable and eco friendly. A lot of countries such as Mexico have passed laws that only biodegradable sunscreens be used so as not to further the damage to the coral reefs as conventional sunscreens do. Other countries in the caribbean are following suit.


----------



## MaxPower

Just an observation. What kind of bouquets are the medal winners holding? Broccoli?


----------



## MLeh

The colour of the bouquets is in keeping with the 'green' theme of the winter olympics, same as the outer 'green' rings at the curling rink. They're mostly native BC flora.

Interesting story on the social impact aspect here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made our famous TGIF Breakfast, which shall be ready when you are all up and about on this last Friday of Feb. Where has the time flown? As always, I shall make freshly brewed tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> The colour of the bouquets is in keeping with the 'green' theme of the winter olympics, same as the outer 'green' rings at the curling rink. They're mostly native BC flora.
> 
> Interesting story on the social impact aspect here.


Thanks for clearing that up Elaine. It makes more sense to me know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morninng, Warren. How are the boys and Gizmo this morning?


----------



## MaxPower

We're all good. Thanks for asking Marc.

We are all anxiously awaiting the arrival of my wife, who should be home in about a 1/2 hour tops.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> We're all good. Thanks for asking Marc.
> 
> We are all anxiously awaiting the arrival of my wife, who should be home in about a 1/2 hour tops.


Good for all of you. Have fun. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc and Warren and all who follow.

SAP's done for the day, so I now have to get busy on tomorrow. Today was one of those tough issues to both edit and write as I have been at it since 4:00 a.m.

Warren, I too thought the bouquets were broccoli so you were not alone.

No Caman this morning? Hope all is well with him.


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Don,

The Nursing home story really brought a smile to my face. Thanks. I'm going to have to share that with the home I used to work at.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great pics of the fish and airplanes this morning. Cute story re "half of eight".


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just called from the vet's office. The X-ray showed five normal sized puppies. The only names we have agreed upon are Harbour Deep's Party Girl -- Tootsie and Harbour Deep's Pop the Cork -- Bubbles and New Year's Delight -- Rootie.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc. I like the names that you two have chosen so far, and gleefully note the homage to Rootie. I don't know how anyone could resist _not_ calling the pup Rootie Toot Toot. I know I'd go there in an instant. 

Thanks for the background on the greenery Elaine - that's interesting. 

Off to check out SAP soon Don......

Yeah, no Caman? And STILL no Sonal...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Yes, we thought that Rootie, our first doxie who died way too young, should have his name utilized once again. We shall see.

Yes, I hope that both Caman and Sonal are merely very busy these days. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Thought I'd drop in and say hi.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Good to see you today, albeit in a virtual sense.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just brewed up some Sonal Special herbal tea. Let's see if that brings our lady of The Shang out of her silence. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

I was just thinking it was tea-time.


----------



## KC4

Woot! 

I just had some fresh Chai tea (with a great Indian buffet) , but I'll have a cup o' Sonal Special too please!

How are you doing Sonal? Busy these days? How's the building project going?


----------



## Sonal

I'm pretty good, Kim, though am loaded down with work this week. Too many critical things have all come up all at once.

Reconciled with my boyfriend as well... that took up a lot of time. (Grovelling is a long process, particularly for him.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm pretty good, Kim, though am loaded down with work this week. Too many critical things have all come up all at once.
> 
> Reconciled with my boyfriend as well... that took up a lot of time. (Grovelling is a long process, particularly for him.)


Welcome back, Sonal. I knew that the aroma of some Sonal Special would bring you out of hiding. Sorry to hear of the workload, but glad to hear of your reconciliation. Omnia vincit amore.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Reconciled with my boyfriend as well... that took up a lot of time. (Grovelling is a long process, particularly for him.)





Dr.G. said:


> Omnia vincit amore.


Good one Marc... and if it doesn't, it certainly makes things more interesting/complicated.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good one Marc... and if it doesn't, it certainly makes things more interesting/complicated.


All too true, Kim. All too true.


----------



## danalicious

Hi Shang!
It's been a long time.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Hi Shang!
> It's been a long time.


Evening, Dana. Glad to see you back in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Well busy evening, hello Marc, Kim, Dana, Sonal. 
Sonal, glad things seem a bit brighter. 

Marc, I thought I would put my hockey predictions in:  USA - Gold, Slovakia - Silver - Canada - Bronze, let the abuse begin........


----------



## SINC

Howdy group. Not a good day in our household today. Yesterday, I felt badly most of the day, but toughed it out. Felt much better this morning and was able to get out for a bit this afternoon. Ann mentioned she was not feeling well at lunch time. I got home around 3:00 and she is now in bed and quite ill with vomitting and diarrhea. I now am fighting off nausea with a cold one, but we shall see where that takes me over the next few hours.

I'll be having supper alone this evening and keep my fingers crossed it stays down and I can sleep. I hate it when this happens.


----------



## Rps

Food poisoning Don?......... do you think.....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Food poisoning Don?......... do you think.....


I doubt that Rp, she was not feeling well before she had lunch. She has been at the hairdresser getting a trim before lunch.

I shared lunch with no ill effects yet, other than a brief bout of nausea, but I think now that it was a sympathy symptom on my part as the hot dog I just made myself was quite good. Beer and hot dogs rule!


----------



## Rps

Don't they. Don there is a place in Burlington called Easterbrooks, they sell foot longs ... 42 varieties. In fact, they have sold enough hot dogs to go to the moon and back in the 80 years they've been in business. I like the Texarkana ,,,, real old shredded cheddar cheese and a chili good enough to eat in a bowl on a foot long .... $ 4.25. They also make real milk shakes .... I mean ice cream and milk. They are great!

Hope you and Ann will feel better in the morning......


----------



## SINC

Best foot long I ever had was similar at Chuck's Dairy Creme in Wallaceburg, when we lived there back in the 70s. Was owned by a guy named Charlie Conway who also owned a burger stand and restaurant across the street called Charlie 7. Charlie's Mom ran Chuck's and Charlie and his wife and four daughters ran charlie 7, thus the name for the seven of them. Not too far from your new digs. One of my good friends is the VP Advertising at the Windsor Star, so I will be able to keep tabs on you while you are there.


----------



## Rps

Good, I actually hope to get back into writing for a broadsheet. I've written for three newspapers and one magazine so I thought in my retirement I become an ink stained wretch. There a not many left, I'm afraid......


----------



## SINC

If you need an "in" at the Star, let me know and I can call in a favour. He owes me several.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Don, I'm on schedule to finish my Masters by next year and then we'll see. We will be using the condo as a vacation home until be settle on a final spot [ which might be the condo ] who knows.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, there is a form of stomach virus/flu that is going through NL with just these symptoms. Hopefully, you shall both be spared the next phase of this illness. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, there is a form of stomach virus/flu that is going through NL with just these symptoms. Hopefully, you shall both be spared the next phase of this illness. Bon chance, mon ami.


Um, er, I'm almost afraid to ask Marc, but just what is the "next phase" you refer to?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Um, er, I'm almost afraid to ask Marc, but just what is the "next phase" you refer to?


Really weak and confined to bed. Fluids are essential, and intravenous feedings have been needed for some. It is being seen in our seniors home with people 70+ who were not in good health. It comes on quickly like HINI but with different symptoms. Rest and fluids are needed to let the body heal itself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We are on stand-by watch for Fanny to see if her temps drop. When they do, the pups are on their way. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the added info Marc, I'll keep an eye on ann tonight as I am still fine.

On another note, I don't know what's going on but my web site has doubled its hits now for three days running. Hmmm?


----------



## KC4

Good Night Marc..
The news-hounds are standing by awaiting good news to report. You may wish to stock up on biscuits.....or slippers.


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Don't they. Don there is a place in Burlington called Easterbrooks, they sell foot longs ... 42 varieties. In fact, they have sold enough hot dogs to go to the moon and back in the 80 years they've been in business. I like the Texarkana ,,,, real old shredded cheddar cheese and a chili good enough to eat in a bowl on a foot long .... $ 4.25. They also make real milk shakes .... I mean ice cream and milk. They are great!
> 
> Hope you and Ann will feel better in the morning......


I've heard of this place RP. We want to go and check it out some day. There's also a place in Guelph that have been in business for over 50 years and make a pretty good hot dog called Rocky's. It's well known in Guelph. Ordering there reminds me of the Seinfield episode where they go to the Soup Nazi.


----------



## danalicious

Marc, Life has been treating me well. I celebrated my 40th birthday last week and I am feeling pretty good!
Don, I hope you and Ann feel better soon.


----------



## KC4

Hi Dana. Happy belated Birthday! Woot! 

I am looking forward to turning 50 this year. 

I hope your boys are doing well. Keeping busy?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Good, I actually hope to get back into writing for a broadsheet. I've written for three newspapers and one magazine so I thought in my retirement I become an ink stained wretch. There a not many left, I'm afraid......


There are not many "what" left? Broadsheets (newspapers?), magazines or ink stained wretches? 

I'd love to read some of your writings Rp, old or new......

Thanks guys for the recommendations on the Hot Dog Restaurants... 
Easterbrooks in Burlington, Rocky's in Guelph
Chuck's Dairy Cream and Charlie 7 in Wallaceburg

I'll add them to my "wish list" on the foodie site I frequent. That will remind me of what places to try if and when I am ever traveling in those areas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a Saturday Buffet for everyone in that I am busy grading this weekend as we are on puppy-delivery watch. Nothing yet. We shall see.

Happy post-Birthday, Dana. Happy pre-birthday, Kim.
Rp, the best hot dogs in the world, in my opinion, are at Nathan's on the Coney Island boardwalk in Brooklyn.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc. Thanks for the buffet.

The thing about Rocky's Kim is that it is seasonal - open only during the summer and there is no indoor seating. Just a patio and some patio furniture. The majority of people eat in their cars. This really adds to the charm of the place. The hot dogs are nothing special, but for some reason they are really good.

I'm just afraid with one of the major plants closing in Guelph (which was a big customer base) that Rocky's will suffer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Family back as a whole unit today? Kudos. How is little Gizmo making out these days? Any recent pics???


----------



## MaxPower

Morning again Marc.

My wife came home yesterday morning around 8:30 am after taking the red eye in. Needless to say she was exhausted and pretty much stayed in bed all day, since she was tired from the flight and doesn't sleep well when she is away from home and us. In fact she is still in bed catching up, so I will let her sleep as long as I can.

It was an interesting summit for her. Her company has a ton of money in the bank and it was evident with the parties and fashion show. She said she left the fashion show early after she saw a **ahem** va jay jay on the runway. The swag bag she got probably cost the company $75,000 for everyone not to mention some of the other extras they received.

The kids were excited to see her as was Gizmo. No recent pics of Gizmo. I'm not one to take a lot of pictures of pets. Although I am considering entering that last picture in a photo contest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear that she returned safe and sound. I should send you some contests for puppy pics. That shot of Gizmo is a classic shot. I tend to overdue picture taking, especially now with digital cameras, since we use the pics on our kennel's website HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS This is in the process of being updated as we await the arrival of the next litter of doxie pups ............. maybe this weekend. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

There are some great pics of paper art and rock formations at SAP this moring. Now, all we need are some scissors ..............


----------



## MaxPower

I would appreciate any links you have Marc. Maybe if I win a couple of contests, it just might pay for this hobby.

Good luck with puppy watch.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 
I hope ye are well.
Happy Ayyám-I-Há everyone. :love2:
Ayyám-I-Há on Wiki
Bahái kids celebration of Ayyám-I-Há


We have a whiff of spring, a snippet of hope, through thawing of the snow
at a whopping +1 Celsius. 
A rather gloomy, gray day, but who cares. 
Snow is melting!!!!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:
..............
Ayyam-I-Há / February 27

_Charity is pleasing and praiseworthy in the sight of
God and is regarded as a prince among goodly deeds.
Consider ye and call to mind that which the 
All-Merciful hath reveled in the Qur'án:
"They prefer them before themselves, though poverty 
be their own lot. And with such as preserved from 
their own covetousness shall it be well." Viewed in 
this light, the blessed utterance above is, in truth, 
the daystar of utterances. Blessed is he who 
preferreth his brother before himself. Verily, such 
a man is reckoned, by virtue of the Will of God, 
the All-Knowing, the All-Wise, with the people 
of Bahá who dwell in the Crimson Ark_.
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I would appreciate any links you have Marc. Maybe if I win a couple of contests, it just might pay for this hobby.
> 
> Good luck with puppy watch.


Thanks, Warren. I shall look for those links.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad to see you back in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Warren and Camán. Thanks for the buffet too.

Marc, there are many more pics of paper art to come in the days ahead, some of it just amazing. It was nice to see our mayor in this city of 62,000 submit those paper art shots too. Now I know for sure he reads SAP. 

Ann is marginally better this morning as I got some Gravol to stay down and she is resting, but oh so pale and weak. I am dong fine and have no further symptoms, so will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Glad to see you back in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


All is good Marc, thanks.
I hope you and the wife are fine too. 

The recording yesterday went well and then I got good news
about our finances, which is important not only for the family,
but also for the charity project that we have and want to expand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad you are feeling better, and hope Ann shall have the same results after some rest. 

Found this good news re a golfer we both have liked in the past. I wish him well.

Minus a beer belly and a PGA Tour card, a clear-eyed John Daly tries again 
LITTLE ROCK, ARK.
AP


Don't look for a glass-smashing, hotel room-trashing John Daly in the golfer's new reality show, premiering next week.

Down more than 100 pounds after lap-band surgery shrunk his stomach and restricted his diet, Daly is slimmer, trimmer and sober as he tries to mount yet another comeback.

The first episode of "Being John Daly" airs Tuesday on the Golf Channel. The golfer says he's trying to adapt to golfing as a thinner person. Although he can walk farther on the course, Daly says he's having a hard time putting - because he's used to resting his arm on his belly.

The eight-episode show will focus on Daly's attempts to gain PGA Tour exemptions, as well as his music career.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> All is good Marc, thanks.
> I hope you and the wife are fine too.
> 
> The recording yesterday went well and then I got good news
> about our finances, which is important not only for the family,
> but also for the charity project that we have and want to expand.


Kudos, Caman, on the record and the finances. What sort of "charity project" do you have ready for expansion?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Caman, on the record and the finances. What sort of "charity project" do you have ready for expansion?


We are going to produce a series of children's books and I'm 
asked by the kid's and Anna to take up my cartoon drawing and 
add it to our company "production line." So there will not only be music,
teaching material and poetry that will be offered from the autumn, 
but a lot of other things too, as well as me going back to acting.
Every project that we do will give a part of its profit to charity 
with a special focus on children. :love2:


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone.
Thanks for the birthday wishes.
Kim, my boys are magnifcient! They are at the age now where they are really developing distinct personalities - and they are at the age when hockey becomes an obsession. I am trying to get tickets to sledge hockey next week.
Don, good to hear you and Ann are on the mend.
Thanks for breakfast Marc. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone, and happy birthday Dana.


----------



## friend

Good morning Sonal. 
Good morning and Happy Birthday Dana.


----------



## friend

This Gif is really cute and so funny. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Glad to see you up and about The Shang once again.
Afternoon and Happy Birthday, Dana. Glad to see you back in The Shang Family once again.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good morning all, and happy birthday Dana. Hope it's a great one!

Have been awakened two mornings in a row by the plow in the parking lot of my new place. What a wonderful sound ... 

Heading off for what will hopefully be my final day of clearing out at the old place. Then I have to get started on the new place ... and get back to work on school projects and oh yeah, the midterm I have on Monday ... :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck on all your projects, Mona, be they domicile-related or academic. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> We are going to produce a series of children's books and I'm
> asked by the kid's and Anna to take up my cartoon drawing and
> add it to our company "production line." So there will not only be music,
> teaching material and poetry that will be offered from the autumn,
> but a lot of other things too, as well as me going back to acting.
> Every project that we do will give a part of its profit to charity
> with a special focus on children. :love2:


Sounds like a great project, Caman. Do you have a specific charity to which to donate the portion of the profits?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Wow! Busy Shang today! 

Thanks for Brunch Marc. Hope you still have all your slippers.

Dana - Good to hear the boys are magnificent - and now hockey hounds...hahahha....do they watch the games on TV? 

Caman - The project sounds fabulous. I wish you and yours great success with it. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon - that's great that your readership has doubled lately - maybe Marc's 70+ students have caught on to it? 

Mona - Good luck wth getting the last of the move done. Have I mentioned that I hate moving?.... Bleee-aAACK! 

Warren - Your wife's trip/job sounds interesting....funny about the VJJ sighting - it would have been my cue to exit too. The resident teen wants to take up fashion design - I hope she sticks to the more practical side of things. 

Sonal- Hi! Whatcha writin' these days? C'mon you Shangite writers...SHARE!


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a great project, Caman. Do you have a specific charity to which to donate the portion of the profits?


No, still thinking about it.
These days one has to be careful to whom one 
hand over charity money to. So many dodgy people out there.
I wont only handle my own money, but some of our customers too.

Anna and I am looking at a few organizations at the moment,
one adoption agency in Ethiopia and two US ones.
Suggestion greatly appreciated. 

Mona- Good luck with it all. :clap:


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> C'mon you Shangite writers...SHARE!


Hi Kim. 
OK. 
Here is the lyrics to the song we recorded on Friday.
It's called _For All of Those Who Never Came Home_.
It's a tribut to immigrants, seafarers, and those who give 
there lives in wars and at rescue missions, like Haiti and 9-11.
...................

_There are candles burning
Thousands of candles burning
For all those who went to sea and never did come home
You are on our minds and always in our hearts

There are tears falling
Numerous tears a-falling
For all those who went to war and never did come home
You are on our minds and always in our hearts

All fades in the sunshine
Everything turns to dust
Even mountains crumble
In God we trust

There are hearts broken
Desolate hearts broken
For all those who crossed the sea and never did come home
You are on our minds and always in our hearts

There are many prayers
Tonight there are many prayers
For all those who went to rescue and never did come home 
You are on our minds and always in our hearts

All fades in the sunshine
Everything turns to dust
Even mountains crumble
In God we trust

There’s a light shining in the distance
There’s a light shining oh so bright
They are gone, but they did not leave us
So it is, true love never dies

I do believe.......

All fades in the sunshine
Everything turns to dust
Even mountains crumble
In God we trust :]
_


----------



## KC4

Woot! Thanks! Awesome Caman!... Love the Reprise - very striking.
You are a very talented lyricist... (I always appreciate well written lyrics) 
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Now I can't wait to hear it to the music you have written.


----------



## Rps

Nice lyrics Caman. I, like Kim, would like to hear the melody as well .... one of my favorite songs is Gordon Lightfoot's Canadian Railroad Trilogy .... I often feel it should have been our national anthem. If you are not familiar with it, it contains a similar thread of people who have died in building a dream [ or making a living ] . If the tune is half as good as the lyrics you have a winner.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, still have all of my slippers ............... no temperature drop by Fanny means no pups before at least tomorrow. So, the slippers are safe. We shall see.

Afternoon, Rp. How are you today?

Great lyrics, Caman. "In God We Trust" is part of the motto of The Cafe Chez Marc -- "In God We Trust ... All Others Pay Cash"


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Woot! Thanks! Awesome Caman!... Love the Reprise - very striking.
> You are a very talented lyricist... (I always appreciate well written lyrics)
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Now I can't wait to hear it to the music you have written.





Rps said:


> Nice lyrics Caman. I, like Kim, would like to hear the melody as well .... one of my favorite songs is Gordon Lightfoot's Canadian Railroad Trilogy .... I often feel it should have been our national anthem. If you are not familiar with it, it contains a similar thread of people who have died in building a dream [ or making a living ] . If the tune is half as good as the lyrics you have a winner.....





Dr.G. said:


> Great lyrics, Caman. "In God We Trust" is part of the motto of The Cafe Chez Marc -- "In God We Trust ... All Others Pay Cash"


Thanks lads.
I will let you here a preview of the song on Mon-Tues. 
Don't have a copy at home.
It's the most commercial song I've made, but I'm still not selling out.
But the commercial side is important, of course, since I want to bring 
in as much money as I can to children's charity.

Can I still be youse friend even if it's crap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, you don't produce anything but quality music and lyrics, so you shall always have a friendly audience here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, you don't produce anything but quality music and lyrics, so you shall always have a friendly audience here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks.


No need to thank me, Caman. I know quality singing and writing when I hear/see it ............. especially in that I have no musical aptitude myself.


----------



## friend

Good night Shang. 
Time for my beauty sleep.
(I need quite a bit of it  )


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night Shang.
> Time for my beauty sleep.
> (I need quite a bit of it  )


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just a reminder, tomorrow is Purim, so there shall be treats throughout the day at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a fine Sunday Buffet for one and all. As well, there shall be sweet Purim treats throughout the day, along with freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

No puppies yet, but Deborah thinks that they are coming sometime this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

This afternoon? They could be Olympic Gold puppies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> This afternoon? They could be Olympic Gold puppies.


Morning, Sonal. How are you this fine Sunday morning?

Yes, we have thought of naming some of the pups with Olympic-type names if they are born today -- Rootie (an homage to Rootie, our first doxie), since we will all be "rooting" for Canada, Sidney (after Sid the Kid), Jerry (after Jarome Iginla, who will score the ultimate winning goal for Canada today), et al. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, Marc, thanks for brekkie.

SAP's up and leads today with a Rp type of story he should enjoy. 

And for all grampas, there is a lesson to be learned in the video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal, Marc, thanks for brekkie.
> 
> SAP's up and leads today with a Rp type of story he should enjoy.
> 
> And for all grampas, there is a lesson to be learned in the video.


Morning, Don. Did not expect the ending to that video clip. :lmao: Great pics, however. 

How is Ann feeling this morning?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Did not expect the ending to that video clip. :lmao: Great pics, however.
> 
> How is Ann feeling this morning?


Ann is much improved thanks Marc. She got down a poached egg last night and fell asleep at 7:00. Awoke feeling much better at 6:00 this morning, although she is still weak. Thanks for the concern.

Yeah, that clip made me laugh too, as did the Leroy story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear that Ann is feeling better. Re "Leroy", when I taught in Waycross, Georgia, there were families that named all their children by a single name, but the second name was different, such as Bobby-Ray, Bobby-Jim, Bobby-Bill, etc.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Glad to hear Ann is much better Don. And Yes I did like the "LeRoy" story. Those type are my favourites ..... but I guess you knew that....


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Marc.

Good edition of SAP this morning Don. I especially liked the picture of the eagle and fox. Nature at it's best. WOW!

Kim's foodie expedition has me craving Mexican food again. Perhaps we should whip up a batch for the Canada Men's Hockey game. Mmmm. Mmmm.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc.... Hope the puppies come out today. How exciting. I agree with Sonal - Olympic pups! 

Don - Off to check out SAP - glad to see Ann is doing better.

Warren - a new Mexican market just opened up within walking distance of my home - I am so pleased - their shelves are a little bare right now, but they are planning to stock up on a bunch of hard-to-find in Canada Mexican/Tex-Mex ingredients. Woot! Let me know if you need a recipe for anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp and Warren. Yes, Mexican food sounds good for this afternoon's hockey game. Maybe I shall whip up something in The Cafe Chez Marc so that we can cheer on Canada to victory. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for breakfast Marc.... Hope the puppies come out today. How exciting. I agree with Sonal - Olympic pups!" Afternoon, Kim. Fanny is starting to produce milk, so that is a sign that the pups are coming within 24 hours. We shall see.

How many pups does Kacey want from this litter???


----------



## KC4

dr.g. said:


> "
> how many pups does kacey want from this litter???


101


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> 101


Sorry, only five in this litter. Two are going to the US to show homes.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Marc.... Hope the puppies come out today. How exciting. I agree with Sonal - Olympic pups!
> 
> Don - Off to check out SAP - glad to see Ann is doing better.
> 
> Warren - a new Mexican market just opened up within walking distance of my home - I am so pleased - their shelves are a little bare right now, but they are planning to stock up on a bunch of hard-to-find in Canada Mexican/Tex-Mex ingredients. Woot! Let me know if you need a recipe for anything.


Thanks for the offer Kim. Actually, I need a recipe for EVERYTHING!! 

Maybe we can work out a deal for some hard to find nonperishable items.


----------



## MaxPower

I was doing some research for a press release and thought I would share this article. An interesting read and something to consider.

Sunscreen Killing Off Coral Reefs


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Sonal, Don, Warren and Kim and
who else is up. 

Getting real dark here now, 5:40 PM, and it's 2 degress
working on that snow with me cheering on in gratitude. :clap:
The kids are fine and there will be dinner soon.
Waiting for the Ice Hockey finals, which should be a good game.
I just hope it will be played gentlemanlike without any nastiness.
.............
Ayyám-I-Há day 3 / February 28

_Happy the soul that shall forget his own good, and
like the chosen ones of God, vie with his fellows in
service to the good of all...._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Thanks for the offer Kim. Actually, I need a recipe for EVERYTHING!!
> 
> Maybe we can work out a deal for some hard to find nonperishable items.


Sure! Just PM me with the specifics....


MaxPower said:


> I was doing some research for a press release and thought I would share this article. An interesting read and something to consider.
> 
> Sunscreen Killing Off Coral Reefs


That is an interesting article. I didn't know that some sunscreens triggered a viral reaction! I had assumed that the oil from the sunscreen was simply suffocating the marine life. It's more complicated than that.

Did you notice that in SAP's article on challenging baby names, that one of them was Max Power??


----------



## MaxPower

It's not the sunscreens themselves, rather the chemical sun blocking agents in their ingredients that is causing the damage. So without the coral, marine life cannot be sustained, causing a cataclysmic chain reaction in the eco system.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here are some things that my students have sent to me as possible SAP contributions.

KIDS ARE QUICK
TEACHER: Harold, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when people are no longer interested? 
HAROLD: A teacher.

QUOTE OF THE WEEK
"They may forget what you said, but they will never forget how you made them feel." (Author Unknown)

STUDENTS’ ANSWERS ON EXAMS (or THE REASONS TEACHERS DRINK)
Question: Where was the American Declaration of Independence signed?
Answer: At the bottom!


----------



## Cameo

Okay -too much to catch up on....I haven't been good company lately so haven't been online much.

Sorry Don to hear Ann was sick - but glad she is better.
Marc - good luck with the puppy watch
Caman - what talent! Wow! Beautiful lyrics and good luck with your project
Kim - hope you are well
Warren - I will have to go looking for your puppys pix. 

Hello to all the rest.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the school stuff Marc, tell your students thanks.

Jeanne, so nice to hear from you again.

Just got off the phone with the wife of a good friend in Penticton. Sadly he passed away at home last night, with his family at his side. I was just talking to him last Tuesday about his attending our reunion in June and he seemed so full of life.

Too much of this in my life this past few months. I am working hard on my bucket list. You never know.


----------



## MaxPower

I feel like I'm going to throw up with this game. Way too intense with too much on the line for them to start getting sloppy.

Lets all pull together and send our boys in the red and white some good vibes as they start the third period towards victory!!!


----------



## Rps

Well now we can relax, Canada won hockey goal in an unusually good game. Nice finish don't you think.


----------



## MaxPower

Whew. Let the closing ceremonies begin.


----------



## KC4

Wow! I was stressed out just watching the game too....Phew! I am so glad that the Iginla/Crosby combo did the job. Woot!

Yes, let the closing ceremonies begin....


Jeanne - Nice to hear from you. Any news? 


Don - Sorry to hear about your friend's passing. I'm always working on my bucket list. 


Marc is quiet - I have to wonder if he is busy being a whelping assistant. If so - good luck and best wishes for 5 safe deliveries. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. I hope this finds you in a better head space. I guess you should know that we are here for you when you need a shoulder to cry on or a forum in which to rant.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree .......... what a game. I was saying to my wife and son that Iginla had better score soon to end this tension. My son picked Sid the Kid to end the game for Canada. He was right, and so the first male pup will be named Sidney. We shall see.

"Marc is quiet - I have to wonder if he is busy being a whelping assistant. If so - good luck and best wishes for 5 safe deliveries." Kim, we are still waiting. She seems to be ready, but has not gone into labor yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no pups ............. but we have decided on some call names -- Haley (as in Hayley Wickenheiser, captain of the Canadian women's hockey team), Sidney (as in Sidney Crosby), Louie (for Roberto Luongo and the chants of Lew), Joannie (for figure skater Joannie Rochette), Tessa and Scott (for Tessa Virtue and Scott Moir) ............. and of course, Rootie and Tootsie. That's four of each gender. It is unlikely to get all five pups of one gender. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

I should think that nature will take its course during the night when the fullness of the moon shall work its magic on the amniotic tides. Good luck with the welping and the joy of birth and the giddiness from the lack of sleep it brings. So may this :yawn: be the worst of tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I should think that nature will take its course during the night when the fullness of the moon shall work its magic on the amniotic tides. Good luck with the welping and the joy of birth and the giddiness from the lack of sleep it brings. So may this :yawn: be the worst of tonight.


Thanks, Dana.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope that this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Still no pups ............. but we have decided on some call names -- Haley (as in Hayley Wickenheiser, captain of the Canadian women's hockey team), Sidney (as in Sidney Crosby), Louie (for Roberto Luongo and the chants of Lew), Joannie (for figure skater Joannie Rochette), Tessa and Scott (for Tessa Virtue and Scott Moir) ............. and of course, Rootie and Tootsie. That's four of each gender. It is unlikely to get all five pups of one gender. We shall see.


If there is one that wont be quite, you can name it Camán. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends and congratulations to the gold.  :love2: :clap:
It was a good and very exiting game indeed.
And the outcome was gooood too. :clap:

We have bad weather here. Loads of snow falling and the weatherman 
said that we can expect 10-20 cm during the day. XX)
At least it's 0 degrees, so all is not lost.
I'm going to do the dishes and have breakfast before
trotting of to the studio for some music making.
...............
Ayyám-I-Há day 4 / March 1

_By God, the True One, verily, the gifts of God are in
such profusion as to rush like a torrent, overflow as
a sea, and shower as rain. Gird up thy loins, 
strengthen thy back, make firm thy feet, and exert
thyself in quickening souls, dilating breasts, 
illuminating insight, giving hearing to ears, and
attracting hearts. Unseal the jars of the choice wine
of the love of God, and give the craving ones to drink
from tis cup which is overflowing with the 
knowledge of God._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your snow. I know the feeling. Hopefully, we shall see robins in a few months. 

How are you feeling these days? Recently, you seem to be in a better head-space and having more creativity and vitality.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> If there is one that wont be quite, you can name it Camán. :lmao:


Not sure if this will fly with my wife, Caman, but since she also wants an Irish Wolfhound someday (I don't), we shall keep this name in reserve. Paix, mon ami.

Still no pups yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall make a buffet-style breakfast so that you might all have something hot when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Quiet morning in the Shang... except for Caman of course...(snicker).

Thanks for the buffet breakfast. No further signs of pups arriving this morn' Marc? I expect that there is a 24 hour watch on now. 

I was dreaming of puppies last night - black and white ones - probably from my 101 comment yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. No, still no pups. She has "dropped" and the milk is being produced, but she has not started to "nest". That will be the sign. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone. Breakfast and coffee would hit the spot right now. Actually lots of coffee since I was up a lot last night.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Great game last night, and I don't normally watch hockey.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
Thanks for breakfast Marc. It truly hit the spot. 
What a game yesterday!! We went stateside for the day and believe me, we were beaming! What a great feeling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren, Sonal and Dana. How are all of you today, other than tired and proud?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Ann is better and gone babysitting, but it is another story with me. I have had similar symptoms since last night, but so far have been able to fight it off. I slept 11 straight hours and although I am a bit weak, I have not had anything near as severe as Ann did.

SAP was a bit late this morning, but it's up and I will struggle to get tomorrow's issue done today. Not sure about trying breakfast, but I guess I had better if I'm gonna win this fight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sounds like a case of a bad stomach virus. Rest and bland foods might be the order of the day for you. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Marc, what Ann had was really nasty stuff and likely the virus you mentioned is the culprit. I am nowhere near that bad, nor even physically ill for that matter. Yet. I just don't feel normal and have to push myself to get anything done today.


----------



## Dr.G.

They have closed some of the senior care/nursing homes here in NL to try and prevent the spread of this virus. For healthy adults, you get sick for a day or so, then are better. For the elderly, it can be serious. Luckily, you and Ann are not frail and elderly.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren, Sonal and Dana. How are all of you today, other than tired and proud?


I think tired and proud just about covers it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I think tired and proud just about covers it.


Sonal, some Sonal Special this afternoon would only relax you more. How about some regular coffee to perk you up? How is work this week? Still as hectic as in the past month or so?


----------



## friend

Dear friends.
Now there is an opportunity to have a wee preview of 
_For All Those That Never Came Home_
on my MySpace page. 
Please remember that it's not finished at all, but work in progress.
It's posted solely for ye, my Shang/EhMac friends.
It will be going away in a day or two.
Hope ye like what I done so far with it.


----------



## SINC

Well done Camán. That's great for a "work in progress". :clap:


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Well done Camán. That's great for a "work in progress". :clap:


Thank you, kind Sir.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Dear friends.
> Now there is an opportunity to have a wee preview of
> _For All Those That Never Came Home_
> on my MySpace page.
> Please remember that it's not finished at all, but work in progress.
> It's posted solely for ye, my Shang/EhMac friends.
> It will be going away in a day or two.
> Hope ye like what I done so far with it.


Any directions to this site, Caman? Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Any directions to this site, Caman? Merci, mon ami.


The link is right at the bottom of his signature Marc, but here it is again:

Camán on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Dear friends.
> Now there is an opportunity to have a wee preview of
> _For All Those That Never Came Home_
> on my MySpace page.
> Please remember that it's not finished at all, but work in progress.
> It's posted solely for ye, my Shang/EhMac friends.
> It will be going away in a day or two.
> Hope ye like what I done so far with it.


Hey Caman! It sounds great! 
Thanks for letting us hear a preview of it.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Hey Caman! It sounds great!
> Thanks for letting us hear a preview of it.


Thanks Kim. 
No bother.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The link is right at the bottom of his signature Marc, but here it is again:
> 
> Camán on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


Thanks, Don. For some reason, I don't see the signatures of anyone.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Time for bed and tomorrow starts our 19 day fast. 
Have a enjoyable evening.
See ye on the other side of midnight.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don. For some reason, I don't see the signatures of anyone.


Marc, that is easily fixed. Got to CP User> Edit Options, scroll down to "Thread Display Options", then click the box for "Show Signatures".

You're done!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, that is easily fixed. Got to CP User> Edit Options, scroll down to "Thread Display Options", then click the box for "Show Signatures".
> 
> You're done!


Thanks for the info, Don. I shall check this out soon.

How are you feeling now?


----------



## SINC

Still kinda off, but hanging in there is the best way I can put it, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still kinda off, but hanging in there is the best way I can put it, thanks Marc.


Good luck, mon ami. Rest is the key, and keep fluids of a non-alcoholic nature in your body at all times.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just called me. Fanny has "dropped" some more and is now "nesting". So, this is a sign that things might be happening tonight or tomorrow morning. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Good Night Marc.
Thanks for the update. Hopefully there is good puppy news in the a.m.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.
What a glorious morning. 
I hope ye and yours are well.

Lovely, Lovely sunshine and -8 here and we have had 
some snow, but nowhere near as much as expected.
Today starts the bahái's fast.
We fast from sunrise to sunset for the whole month,
which in our calendar is 19 days, which lead up to the 
New Year, Naw-Rúz, on March 21st.
Info on the bahái fast
...........
'Alá' / March 2

_Glory be to Thee, O Lord my God!
These are the days whereon Thou hast bidden 
all men to observe the fast, that through it they
may purify their souls and rid themselves of all
attachment to anyone but Thee...._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## friend

Off to the studio I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck at the studio.
Still no pups. 
Might someone else make breakfast? Merci.
Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Just uploaded today's SAP so will put out the Heart Smart buffet for all this morning and have the tea and coffee ready to go. Now I too am off to work. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thanks for the Heart Smart buffet. I am just going to grab a bite to eat, some coffee, and go back to the wait for the pups. Nothing yet.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Don your "homeless" story in SAP reminded me of an experience I had year ago when I was visiting a client in Windsor. Our hotel was in the downtown area. During that week I had seen a "Better or Worse" cartoon where the husband came upon a homeless person asking for money for a meal. In the cartoon the husband said I won't give you money but I would buy you a sandwich, so he did and the panels went on to show how thankful the homeless person was. I really thought this was a good idea, so after work I was walking from my hotel to look for somewhere to eat when one of the many homeless came up to me and asked for some money to buy a meal. Remembering the cartoon I said" No, but I'll buy you the meal". The homeless man stopped dead in in tracks, looked at me and said :" F**kOFF A*SH*OLE" and walked away. Another in the long list of Rp's Good Deed Disasters.....


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Off to show off the city to a friend of mine who is visiting.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the heart smart buffet Don! Off to check out SAP soon...did you figure out where your newly expanded readership is from?

Good luck withe the fasting Caman. That must be a bit of a challenge with all the kids. 

Rp - I haven't read the SAP story yet but I have a similar tale from Houston. There are considerably more street beggars in Houston than I've seen anywhere else in Canada or the USA. Many of the busy intersections have the same people at each corner and even in wheelchairs on the thin concrete median. 

One day I saw a guy holding a ragged cardboard sign simply saying, " STARVING - anything helps"..with the typical kicker, "God Bless" added on the bottom. 

He looked so pitiful I couldn't resist. Kacey and I hadn't eaten our breakfast bars yet and they were still sitting in the console. As soon as I started to roll down the window, the guy began to walk toward us. I handed him the bars with a smile and he immediately rifled them back at my head saying he didn't want "that Sh*T!" 

OKaaay, NO problem, thanks for the lesson..and God Bless _you_ too! Sheesh!


Sonal - Have a good day touring your friend around your fair city - Bet you hit the Market today.. Woot!


Marc - Good luck on Puppy patrol...


----------



## Rps

Sadly Kim, there are too many professional beggars out there. These individuals make it difficult to distinguish between the actual needy and those who would exploit on our guilt / emotions for being better off. The issue is, since we can't readily tell the difference, we will treat all the same, unfortunately that usually means disdain for all.

So, the simple act of charity and kindness actually becomes a barrier to charity and kindness ......


----------



## SINC

Kim, here is a list of the last 100 visitors and the new ones are clearly marked in green. They seem to come from everywhere. Others might be interested in seeing where readers come from too.

Download the .pdf file here:

http://files.me.com/plmnice/8qm357


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Another in the long list of Rp's Good Deed Disasters.....


Good morning Marc, Sonal and Don. 

Good morning Rp. 
I don't see this as a disaster.
He didn't ask for a meal, he wanted you to give him money for drink.
I don't mind at all to feed a person who are hungry, but I will not
buy anyone a drink, never mind me being a bahái and shouldn't because
of that. I have a big heart for those that are in need, but if they want 
to drink instead of eating count me out.
As a bahái I am forbidden to do two things, 
to work in politics and to beg.

Bahá'u'lláh said that anyone who have their health should work
and if they can't the community should help them, but they should
not sit and beg. So I don't give to beggars, but I can buy something
of someone that are down on their luck and need the money or
if someone performs, even badly, to support themselves as long as 
it is done with honesty and sincerity.

Good morning Kim. 
That is a sad story too.
I would have sent the cops on him, if it had been me,
since I'm not sposed to smack someone being a bahái.
But I would have told him off something terrible, I tell you.
That is so......tptptptp


----------



## Cameo

Rps said:


> Morning all: ....... Remembering the cartoon I said" No, but I'll buy you the meal". The homeless man stopped dead in in tracks, looked at me and said :" F**kOFF A*SH*OLE" and walked away. Another in the long list of Rp's Good Deed Disasters.....


Rp - this wasn't a disaster - you did your good deed - you made the offer- his response is simply his loss.

I guess it was over a year ago - I was approached in my car by someone who really looked like he needed the money he asked for. With financial difficulties of my own I said I couldn't help and drove off. After I turned onto the main road, I remembered $3.00 in my purse and turned around at the next intersection to return to give it to him. I couldn't find him - don't know how he exited so fast in just two minutes unless he had a car to leave in. Oh well, his loss - I did my part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no pups. Deborah is starting to worry. We shall see.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day all


Evening, Garett. I like your TR avatar. How are you today?


----------



## MLeh

Cameo said:


> Rp - this wasn't a disaster - you did your good deed - you made the offer- his response is simply his loss.
> 
> I guess it was over a year ago - I was approached in my car by someone who really looked like he needed the money he asked for. With financial difficulties of my own I said I couldn't help and drove off. After I turned onto the main road, I remembered $3.00 in my purse and turned around at the next intersection to return to give it to him. I couldn't find him - don't know how he exited so fast in just two minutes unless he had a car to leave in. Oh well, his loss - I did my part.


I'll throw in my anecdote.

A few years ago I was waiting at SEATAC (Seattle airport) for a bus up to Vancouver. (Long story, not relevant ... but I avoid connections at SEATAC like the plague now.  ) As I was waiting, a young person approached me with a story - they needed some money to get home. I asked where they lived - they said Vancouver. So I offered to buy them a bus ticket on the same bus I was waiting for - but we'd have to be on the bus, and I would pay the driver.

You can probably anticipate the result.

Too bad there are so many people out there willing to take advantage of most other people's willingness to help - will make cynics of us all eventually.

I prefer to help with a 'hand up', not a 'hand out' in any case. 

Good day, all. And, as I know Marc will ask: I'm just fine, Marc, thank you, although very busy.

-Elaine


----------



## friend

Hi Jeanne, Garett and Elaine.
Hope ye are well.

I saw a quite interesting approach to begging back home in Cork.
A Rumanian woman sat with her wee child on the pavement in Patrick Street
with a sign and a cup. A Lady stopped and asked her if she didn't have any means,
The woman nodded. the Lady said, do you need money for you and your baby
and the woman nodded again.
Well, said the Lady, I will help you.
She took up a piece of paper and a pen, wrote on it and said:
-This is the address to the Social Services here in Cork and if you go them
and your are allegeable they will help you. I drew a map to.
Then she stuck the paper in the woman's cup, said good luck and left.
I think that was the best approach to the "problem" that I ever have witnessed.


----------



## MaxPower

My cousin, once in Mexico, went into a store and bought himself a Coke. When he came out there was a little boy who was asking for handouts. My cousin at the time, being all of 13 looked at him and handed him his Coke. This little boy thought it was the greatest gift he ever received.

Sometimes handouts are genuine, but most of the time you have to watch out as they only want to buy booze or drugs. I think the approach of offering them a meal, bus ticket etc. is the only way to see if they are genuine or not.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Was reading up a little bit on TR, that guy was like superman. Unbelievable what that guy could do.


True. His ride up San Juan Hill was blown way out of proportion, but his reform-mindedness and environmentalism made his a great president.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no pups. My wife is on the phone with our vet. Poor Fanny is exhaused.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Still no pups. My wife is on the phone with our vet. Poor Fanny is exhaused.


Sorry to hear about the trouble Marc.
I really hope it will end well.

Good night all.
Time for sweet dreams. 
See ye tomorrow.


----------



## MaxPower

Good luck with the pups Marc.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Good luck with the pups Marc.


+1, hope all goes well.


----------



## KC4

sinc said:


> +1, hope all goes well.


+2!


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> +2!


+3
Hope Fanny is okay....


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for you well wishes Caman, Warren, Don, Kim and Dana. Still no pups. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. All I have time for is some strong coffee. My shift from 10PM to 4AM was uneventful. Then, just as I was getting to sleep, my wife called me to say that pup #1 was on the way. He was born at 430AM. At 13+oz, he was a big boy, and with a big white star on his chest, we named him Sidney, after Sidney Crosby. 

At 630AM, a 13+oz girl was born and we named her Bubbles. At 745AM, a small boy, 10oz, was born. Might name him Rootie. 

So, two more to come. We shall see. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, congrats and welcome to Sidney, Rootie and Bubbles. (I trust it is not named after the Bubbles from Trailer Park Boys?  )

I put out a pastry table this morning with both fine pastries and bagels and a big pot of oatmeal to see you through the day.

SAP is up, remembering the Fallen Four, who were shot to death in Mayorthorpe. AB. five years ago today.


----------



## SINC

Rp, if you ares still considering getting a web page design program, MacHeist has a fabulous deal today which includes RapidWeaver, the one I use which I paid $79 for alone. Seven great applications for only $19.95. Check it out at MacHeist nanoBundle


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Congrat's to the little mother Marc. I didn't realise that Doxie pups got that big. 

Don, thanks for the tip on Rapidweaver, I'll check it out, at that price how can you go wrong....


----------



## SINC

Yes Rp, throw in all the rest and it is a steal and RW is easy to use. Here is a look at the raw form of today's "WEBBITS" on SAP:


----------



## Rps

Say Don, will these products work with Snow Leopard? Since the mini I'm going to buy will probably have that installed. I'll put my order into today in anticipation of my mini's arrival.

Answered my own question, the 10.6 listed on the site is Snow Leopard .... duhhhhh


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Woot! 
Congrats and welcome to Sidney, Bubbles and Rootie Marc!..How nice to hear good puppy news first off. Hope to hear more soon. 

Thanks for breakfast Don and the MacHeist tip.....off to check out SAP soon.

Rp - Are you considering putting together a website? Or a Blog ? Or a blogging website?


----------



## MaxPower

Yes, I second, or third or fourth the sentiments of congratulations Marc on the arrival of the new pups.


----------



## Sonal

Happy puppy day!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Woot!
> Congrats and welcome to Sidney, Bubbles and Rootie Marc!..How nice to hear good puppy news first off. Hope to hear more soon.
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Don and the MacHeist tip.....off to check out SAP soon.
> 
> Rp - Are you considering putting together a website? Or a Blog ? Or a blogging website?


Hi Kim, I'm toying with the idea of putting up an ESL Learner's site. My thoughts are to use the site as an off-site classroom to help students better grasp the language and culture. I would frame a "lesson" in the site and then they could log on and follow along after session to reinforce the session. Also, I might consider a blog portion where they could document their thoughts on their learnings with others to practice the reading/writing skills. Might have to think about that a little more, but that is my general thoughts.


----------



## MaxPower

Don,

I actually laughed out loud when I saw the picture of the fire on SAP today. I'm actually still laughing at that one. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## danalicious

Mazel Tov Marc! I hope the next two come easy.
Don, thanks for the smile this morning on SAP. Those balloon costumes are unbelievable!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy puppy day!


Thank you, Sonal, and Warren, and Rp, and Don, and Kim, et al.

At 630AM, a 13+oz girl was born and we named her Bubbles. At 745AM, a small boy, 10oz, was born. At 945AM a big boy, 14oz, was born. At 11AM, a nice sized girl, 11oz, was born. All seem to be doing well, but it is the first day in a pup's life that is precarious. We shall see.

So far, only Sidney and Bubbles (named for Harbour Deep's Party Girl, Bubbles -- as in champagne bubbles, are call names. Rootie was taken off of the list, so now we need two names for the boys and a girl's name.)


----------



## KC4

Congrats Marc! They are gorgeous! How is Fanny doing? She looks tired. 

Best wishes for a safe and happy first day with the pups.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I'm toying with the idea of putting up an ESL Learner's site. My thoughts are to use the site as an off-site classroom to help students better grasp the language and culture. I would frame a "lesson" in the site and then they could log on and follow along after session to reinforce the session. Also, I might consider a blog portion where they could document their thoughts on their learnings with others to practice the reading/writing skills. Might have to think about that a little more, but that is my general thoughts.


That sounds great Rp! I bet it would be a very popular site.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Congrats Marc! They are gorgeous! How is Fanny doing? She looks tired.
> 
> Best wishes for a safe and happy first day with the pups.


Thank you, Kim. I shall post the pics of the pups in the Pet Corner thread so as not to overload The Shang with doxie puppy pics.

Thanks for the "mazel tov", Dana.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Hi Garrett! 

You sound like you are in a good mood today!

Woot!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> so now we need two names for the boys and a girl's name.)


How about Rhett for the male and Tova for the female.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> How about Rhett for the male and Tova for the female.


Good suggestions, Rp. I shall pass them on. Not sure what Deborah has in mind. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

Don a question for you. Does the MacHeist send you disks or is it a download that I would purchase. I looked at the site and could not find out. As my old Mac does not have Snow Leopard and I haven't gotten the mini yet, I would purchase if in disk format rather than a download with no where to go. Any experience with them?


----------



## friend

Good evening all. 
And good night as well.

Been a busy bee me,
working in the studio (had a wee nap too).

Marc. Congrats to the pups. 
I'm happy it went well. :clap:

See ye tomorrow.
.............
Álá' 2 / March 3

_O Son of Spirit!
The time cometh, when the nightingale of holiness
will no longer unfold the inner mysteries and ye
will be bereft of the celestial melody and of the
voice from on high._
Bahá'u'láh

_Yet a little while, and the world seeth me no more....
_John 14:19


----------



## MLeh

Rps said:


> Don a question for you. Does the MacHeist send you disks or is it a download that I would purchase. I looked at the site and could not find out. As my old Mac does not have Snow Leopard and I haven't gotten the mini yet, I would purchase if in disk format rather than a download with no where to go. Any experience with them?


MacHeist usually provides the access codes and you download the software from the appropriate site. I've never had problems doing the downloads later - just don't lose the access codes.

(I know I'm not Don)


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> MacHeist usually provides the access codes and you download the software from the appropriate site. I've never had problems doing the downloads later - just don't lose the access codes.
> 
> (I know I'm not Don)


I know you're not me, but you're right. 

One download (Flow) has a weird access code in that you download a file and then drag the file to the program when it asks for it. 

RW Key BTW is dependent on them reaching their target for charity, but I have never seen them reneg or miss a goal yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening all.
> And good night as well.
> 
> Been a busy bee me,
> working in the studio (had a wee nap too).
> 
> Marc. Congrats to the pups.
> I'm happy it went well. :clap:
> 
> See ye tomorrow.
> .............
> Álá' 2 / March 3
> 
> _O Son of Spirit!
> The time cometh, when the nightingale of holiness
> will no longer unfold the inner mysteries and ye
> will be bereft of the celestial melody and of the
> voice from on high._
> Bahá'u'láh
> 
> _Yet a little while, and the world seeth me no more....
> _John 14:19



Thanks, Caman.
I especially liked your passage with "O Son of Spirit!" .......... as well as the picture. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Good Night Marc.

Hope all the pups and Fanny are doing well.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

A wonderful sunshine here, but unfortunately -6.
Working at home for awhile before taking Ciarán
to the therapist for a wee consultation. He is quite badly
effected by the abandonment from his biological mother.
Even whilst living here she should have been showing some
interest in him, even though she was no feeling all well herself. 
You have to give it all for the children.
No matter what state you are in yourself.
Ciarán is such a lovely boy, turning 11 soon, and I'm so happy
that Anna has taking him and the others to her heart and that
she will give him and Aiofe special attention when we arrive.
......................
Álá' 3 / March 3

_The first trainer of the child is the mother. The babe,
like unto a green and tender branch, will grow according
to the way it is trained If the training is right, it will grow 
right, and if crooked, the growth likewise, and unto the end 
of life it will conduct itself accordingl_y.
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Night Marc.
> 
> Hope all the pups and Fanny are doing well.


Thank you, Kim. All are doing well. Everyone survived the night. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sorry to hear about Ciarán, but I can relate. I became a single parent of a son two weeks short of his fourth birthday, and a profoundly disabled daughter of seven when their mom decided she wanted to "do her own thing". I am not sure he ever fully recovered emotionally from this trauma. Still, he is a fine young man now, with a semester left in university. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess since I am up, I shall make breakfast for one and all. Fresh fruit, muffins, bagels, cereals and juices await you all when you rise to face the day. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be made throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, and thanks for brekkie Marc.

It is good you have someone to help you with Ciarán's issues Camán, that must make you feel better. Any youngster misses their Mom.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, and thanks for brekkie Marc.
> 
> It is good you have someone to help you with Ciarán's issues Camán, that must make you feel better. Any youngster misses their Mom.


Morning, Don. "Ordering a Pepsi, Italian Style" -- :clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Great to hear that all is well with the new little family. Have you settled on litter names for all of them yet? 

Caman - Sorry to hear of Ciarán's struggle. I'll echo Don's comment and say that it's good that you have help - both with a therapist and Anna...every bit counts.


Don - off to check out SAP soon...


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoyed that Marc. Am still busy working on tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad you enjoyed that Marc. Am still busy working on tomorrow.


I saw by your listing of recent visitors last week you had someone from rural NL. I think that this was one of my students. I direct them to SAP for the various bits about teaching. "Go slow" ......... an oldie, but a goodie. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Breakfast and coffee sound good. I haven't been able to check out SAP yet. The page is loaded, but I haven't had the time to mosey on over.

The Pepsi Italian style has my curiosity.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Great to hear that all is well with the new little family. Have you settled on litter names for all of them yet? " Thanks, Kim. No, Deborah is trying to get a sense of their personalities, so we have Bubbles, but no other call names. We shall see.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

G'morning Garrett,

Here's a morning chuckle for you...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> La Lal La La La
> 
> Morningz 2 U all eh?


Afternoon, Garett. How are you today?

Kim, a doxie would never do that during one of Garett's training sessions.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. Breakfast and coffee sound good. I haven't been able to check out SAP yet. The page is loaded, but I haven't had the time to mosey on over.
> 
> The Pepsi Italian style has my curiosity.


It is worth going to see, Warren. Got a real laugh out of that one. 

How are you doing today? How are the boys?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> It is worth going to see, Warren. Got a real laugh out of that one.
> 
> How are you doing today? How are the boys?


I did check it out. The ending gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I did check it out. The ending gave me a good laugh.


Yes, it was an effective commercial.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I did check it out. The ending gave me a good laugh.





Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it was an effective commercial.


Just wait until you two guys see tomorrow's video. A bartender who tries to be sly with an irritating customer learns a lesson in one-upmanship. It's not in English, but the message is very clear. 

Now I bet you can hardly wait, eh?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Just wait until you two guys see tomorrow's video. A bartender who tries to be sly with an irritating customer learns a lesson in one-upmanship. It's not in English, but the message is very clear.
> 
> Now I bet you can hardly wait, eh?


Whaddya sayin? You gonna give us a sneak preview??


----------



## SINC

Uh, lemme see . . . nope, you'll just have to wait. beejacon


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> that was funny


Garett, doxies distain physical exercise. Try to get one on a tread mill .......... I rest my case.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Looks like he is resting his case all right


Good one, Garett. :lmao: At TR would say, "Speak softly and carry a big shtik."  Bet you did not know that TR could speak Yiddish.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

I just thought you would be interested Marc, that I just received an order from someone in St. John's NL, on Thorburn Rd.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I just thought you would be interested Marc, that I just received an order from someone in St. John's NL, on Thorburn Rd.



Cool. That is about a mile from my house. Bet it was for sunscree ............. or your fog burn prevention cream.  This is the time of year when many people here in St.John's give up on seeing Spring, and head to Florida anytime from early March until early May. 

I think that Don got a "hit" on SAP from one of my students, judging from where the location was on the list he shared with us last week.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Only 10 more days to shop before The Ides of March. We should have a toga party and serve Caesar salad to one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I read he could read several books a day (in many languages), plus do intense workouts, get by on under 5 hours of sleep per day, and still do all the presidential duties without missing a beat, even if he was shot.


Yes, Oct. 14th, 1912, in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. It could be said that he owed the speech he was about to give his life, since it was the speech's thick manuscript, folded in his breast pocket along with a metal glasses case, that absorbed most of the bullet's force.

Upon entrance to the Milwaukee Auditorium, Roosevelt announced to the stunned audience that he had been shot, proclaiming: "It takes more than that to kill a Bull Moose!"


----------



## friend

Good night me friends
Time to go to Sandman territories.
See ye tomorrow. 

Marc: I'm so glad it all turned out well.


----------



## KC4

Good Night Caman...have a good rest
TTY in the morning...


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends
> Time to go to Sandman territories.
> See ye tomorrow.
> 
> Marc: I'm so glad it all turned out well.


Thank you, Caman. I hope all is well with you. Speak with you sometime tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Night Caman...have a good rest
> TTY in the morning...


Evening, Kim. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. How is Life treating you today?


I'm doing well thanks. Lots of homework this semester....getting lots of practice in the Adobe Suite products. 

How is Fanny doing? I remember she became exhausted last year. Has the 24 hour watch stopped?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. That is about a mile from my house. Bet it was for sunscree ............. or your fog burn prevention cream.  This is the time of year when many people here in St.John's give up on seeing Spring, and head to Florida anytime from early March until early May.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you today?


From November on is when people start heading south. I usually get a lapse in business from September - November.

This however, was my first order from St. John's. Believe it or not, the majority of my orders come from Alberta and British Columbia.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Only 10 more days to shop before The Ides of March. We should have a toga party and serve Caesar salad to one and all.


Catered or will you take a stab at it?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm doing well thanks. Lots of homework this semester....getting lots of practice in the Adobe Suite products.
> 
> How is Fanny doing? I remember she became exhausted last year. Has the 24 hour watch stopped?


The pups are doing well, but Fanny is running a temp of 104F. This is high for a doxie, so she is on some nursing-friendly meds to bring down her fever. We have to keep the whelping room at 80F+ for the first week or so of a pups life, and then she have to go out from that room into the freezing rain. So, we shall see. My wife is going to sleep downstairs in the whelping room once again. I did this with Bridget, so it is her turn now.

Good luck with your homework.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> From November on is when people start heading south. I usually get a lapse in business from September - November.
> 
> This however, was my first order from St. John's. Believe it or not, the majority of my orders come from Alberta and British Columbia.


Warren, there are loads of people from NL who head down south to the Tampa/St. Pete area. Many are teachers who get the same 2 1/2 weeks off that their children have for Easter holidays, so that makes it easier than most. I get a two week break between Winter semester and Spring semester, so if my children were in school, I could not go when they are off and vice versa. Of course, with a load of your sunscreen, I could go by myself ............... maybe to Cuba ................ a nice thought, but impractical.

Good luck with your business.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Catered or will you take a stab at it?


E tu, Rp???


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Nite sleepy people in times zones far away.


Good night, Garett. Have a good sleep. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Believe it or not, the majority of my orders come from Alberta and British Columbia.


Man the power and reach of a SAP ad is amazing, non?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Man the power and reach of a SAP ad is amazing, non?


Never thought of it. I really have no idea if my hits/orders are coming from SAP. When I get some disposable income, I am going to get my web developer to put Google Analytics on the site so I can see where my hits are coming from. I'll take care of you though Don. Maybe not today but someday. My word is good. 

I do know for a fact that a lot of my web traffic comes from the parent site in the US, but with GA, I'll know for sure.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, likely a bit early for some of you so I will leave brekkie to someone else.

I expect Camán will be along soon though. Just finished SAP and the video I mentioned on one-upmanship is the second item today. I'm off to be now and will finish up when I next arise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a quick TGIF Breakfast that will greet you when you arise, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Fanny is still running a fever, so my attention needs to be on her just now. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Don’t Try To Be The Sliest" was really good. Guessed the ending of this one, but it was fun to watch. 

I also want to go to Wales now.


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoyed it Marc. I will now try to top that for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Marc. I will now try to top that for tomorrow.


I still like the Pepsi commercial the best. I remember when those were on TV.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Nice piece on SAP Don with the bartender ... just wondering if that would work here ...  but other than the legion where would someone find $3 drinks.

How are you today Marc? Do you get a break for reading week or is that catch-up time?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Nice piece on SAP Don with the bartender ... just wondering if that would work here ... but other than the legion where would someone find $3 drinks.
> 
> How are you today Marc? Do you get a break for reading week or is that catch-up time?


Morning, Rp. How are you today? 

Those were 3 Euro drinks ......... or about $6 Can.

We don't get a "reading week". There is a mid-term break for students, but being online, I teach every day. I do this mainly because of my vision. With about 100-200 postings a day, my eye could not take this sort of strain if I did not spread it out over the full day or the entire week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is a unique human-interest story for SAP.

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - Car 'inferno' slows down St. John's highway


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

WOOT! The new printer I ordered has arrived!

I'm just waiting for the store to open so I can go get it. Maybe I'll just go now and press my nose up against the glass, look as woebegone as I can until somebody takes pity on me and opens the doors.

Thanks for breakfast Marc. I hope Fanny's temperature subsides this morning. How are all the pups doing? Do they all have call names now? 

Hi Don and Rp - I'm off to check out the story on SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Kudos on your printer. I like the free Canon printer that came with my MBP.

Fanny seems to be doing better this morning. Pups are growing like weeds, with two already over one pound. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Good evening me friends.
Hope ye are well and happy. 

I've been very tired today, so I have taken a few naps
during the day. We were in the studio for a few hours
and listen to the recordings Molle did with Billy Bremner
yesterday. Sounds great and we are progressing well with 
the album, and getting near the closing of it now.
Going to end todays fast in a few minutes, so more Shang later.

Marc: Lovely little sweethearts there. :love2:
...................
Álá' 4 / March 5

_I have no will except Thy will, O my Lord.
and cherish no desire except Thy desire.
From my pen floweth only the summons 
whichThine own exalted pen hath voiced, 
and my tongue uttereth naught save what 
the Most Great Spirit hath itself proclaimed 
in the kingdom of Thine eternity._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. Where's the coffee? I had about 3 hours sleep last night, as my oldest has a cold and was up blowing his nose most of the night. But I have a busy day ahead so I have to keep going.

What kind of printer did you get Kim?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman (afternoon here). Good to hear from you again. "Marc: Lovely little sweethearts there."
Merci, mon ami.

Warren, got some freshly brewed coffee coming right up. Sorry to hear of your son's illness. Never an easy experience for parent or child. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman (afternoon here). Good to hear from you again. "Marc: Lovely little sweethearts there."
> Merci, mon ami.
> 
> Warren, got some freshly brewed coffee coming right up. Sorry to hear of your son's illness. Never an easy experience for parent or child. Bon chance, mon ami.


The lad is no worse for wear. I think I'm worse off than he is. Thanks for the concern though. How's Debbie's Den O Doxies today?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> The lad is no worse for wear. I think I'm worse off than he is. Thanks for the concern though. How's Debbie's Den O Doxies today?


Glad to hear that you son is OK, Warren. Regardless of the age, it is always difficult to see them suffer.

The pups are doing well. They are actually getting used to "clustering", which is when they pile up away from their mom ........... which gives her a chance to sleep when they sleep as a "lump o' doxies".


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Good morning all. Where's the coffee? I had about 3 hours sleep last night, as my oldest has a cold and was up blowing his nose most of the night. But I have a busy day ahead so I have to keep going.
> 
> What kind of printer did you get Kim?


Hey Warren - Hope the biggest little man gets over his cold quickly. It's always a challenge to get them to blow their nose properly. Sometimes they just can't figure out the mechanics of it.

I now have a new Epson Stylus Pro 3880 GAE. Woot! 

43 pound printer
7-8 cables (power, network, etc)
9 ink cartridges
1 new print server 
5 types of paper (so far) 
3 CD ROMs
2 user guides (maybe should have ordered spirit guides instead) 
2 paper tray/guides
1 limited warranty
82 pieces of packaging 
2 coffees
------------------------------
1 possible KC4 meltdown


----------



## Sonal

Good morning from the West Coast.

I've taken a quick trip to San Francisco to visit my brother and another friend of mine. Just had breakfast at this truly awesome bakery around the corner from my brother's, and am now just chilling out at his place.


----------



## SINC

Lounging in the lap of luxury seems to suit you Sonal. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Sonal

Well my brother is a single guy with a dog, so luxury doesn't exactly describe the conditions here.  

He has a really beautiful apartment, but it needs a maid.


----------



## SINC

But surely you have time to do a bit of rearranging, cleaning and decorating to make it luxurious, non?


----------



## Sonal

Time? Yes.

Desire? Not so much.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Hey Warren - Hope the biggest little man gets over his cold quickly. It's always a challenge to get them to blow their nose properly. Sometimes they just can't figure out the mechanics of it.
> 
> I now have a new Epson Stylus Pro 3880 GAE. Woot!
> 
> 43 pound printer
> 7-8 cables (power, network, etc)
> 9 ink cartridges
> 1 new print server
> 5 types of paper (so far)
> 3 CD ROMs
> 2 user guides (maybe should have ordered spirit guides instead)
> 2 paper tray/guides
> 1 limited warranty
> 82 pieces of packaging
> 2 coffees
> ------------------------------
> 1 possible KC4 meltdown


Hmmm. Does it print archival photo prints? Perhaps I could hire your printing services if I ever have the need to print one of my photos?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning from the West Coast.
> 
> I've taken a quick trip to San Francisco to visit my brother and another friend of mine. Just had breakfast at this truly awesome bakery around the corner from my brother's, and am now just chilling out at his place.


Afternoon, Sonal. You are just in time for High Tea and some Sonal Special at 4PM ................. at least it is almost 4PM here in St. John's. 

I love SF. I have been there twice and would love to live there .......... especially since I am a SF Giants fan in baseball.


----------



## Sonal

It's close to lunchtime here, but there's no reason why lunch time can't be tea-time.

San Francisco is one of my favourite cities.... with the added bonus that every meal here is a great meal.


----------



## friend

Making my much sought after pizza.
The kids really like it and an acquaintance of Italian
gave it thumbs up, which I find satisfying indeed.

Warren: Sorry to here that you kid is unwell. 
A speedy recovery on him.


----------



## friend

Oh yes, forgot. 

I will be removing the pre-recording of
"For All Those That Never Came Home"
from my myspace site tomorrow, so if anyone
want to listen, you have to do it before that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the heads-up, Caman.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, Caman.


Well not all goes as one wishes.
The pizza stone had been put to far out in the oven and when
I put the large pizza in it slid off and fell behind and under the 
stone and all became a mess, even triggered the fire alarm.
I broke the pizza spade in anger and threw away the stone
down the rubbish shoot. 
That was the end of my pizza making.
At least before Bellevue anyway.
the kids are disappointed at me, I'm sure, but at least I'm not
taking it out on them, only their taste buds.
Life is so unpredictable and I hate surprises of any kind. 
And I'm not too good with always controlling my feelings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of the pizza stone fiasco, Caman.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of the pizza stone fiasco, Caman.


Thanks.
It was more of a parent fiasco, then anything else. 
I have gone through so much ****e in my life that 
I have little patience with things getting messed up.

At least the kids and wife are safe with me, I don't take
it out on them at alland I don't scare the crap out of 
bad behaving people on town anymore.

I'm trying to get rid of all stressful stuff that has burden me
and thus hoping for a smother ride when we come to Bellevue.
All I want is to be there for my wife and kids and try to make
other people life a wee bit easier with my work.
Through the work itself and through the charity part of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

That sounds reasonable, Caman. When I was a single parent I would hire a baby sitter for an hour and just ride my bike around St.John's. That helped with the stress. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> Thanks.
> It was more of a parent fiasco, then anything else.
> I have gone through so much ****e in my life that
> I have little patience with things getting messed up.
> 
> At least the kids and wife are safe with me, I don't take
> it out on them at alland I don't scare the crap out of
> bad behaving people on town anymore.
> 
> I'm trying to get rid of all stressful stuff that has burden me
> and thus hoping for a smother ride when we come to Bellevue.
> All I want is to be there for my wife and kids and try to make
> other people life a wee bit easier with my work.
> Through the work itself and through the charity part of it.


Sometimes, even though it hurts our dignity, the best thing to do is to learn to laugh at ourselves. "Don't take yourself so seriously" is what my husband says.

Life isn't what happens to us - it's how we _react_ to what happens to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Life isn't what happens to us - it's how we react to what happens to us. " Good one, Elaine.

"A life is not important except in the impact it has on other lives." Jack Robinson.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> Sometimes, even though it hurts our dignity, the best thing to do is to learn to laugh at ourselves. "Don't take yourself so seriously" is what my husband says.
> 
> Life isn't what happens to us - it's how we _react_ to what happens to us.


True.
Or "If life laughs you straight in your face, headbutt it."


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Pizza tragedy. Oh the horror.


If I was of Italian dissent, I would probably never recover.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> So, how is Life treating you these days?


My life can probably be best summed up by a little poem a good friend just emailed me:



> Women are Angels
> And when someone breaks our wings
> We simply continue to fly.........
> On a broomstick.
> We are flexible like that.


I'm flexible like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> If I was of Italian dissent, I would probably never recover.


 Sort of like someone of Jewish descent ruining their grandmother's matzoh ball soup recipe.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Mama Mia.


.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Women are Angels
And when someone breaks our wings
We simply continue to fly.........
On a broomstick.
We are flexible like that."


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Hmmm. Does it print archival photo prints? Perhaps I could hire your printing services if I ever have the need to print one of my photos?


I think it prints archival quality - I'll have to confirm that though.

I thought I was kidding with the 82 pieces of packaging. I was actually grossly underestimating. This thing was taped up (inside and out) so much that I think MMM common stock must have jumped when I ordered this unit. 
Talk about STUCK -UP!



Sonal said:


> It's close to lunchtime here, but there's no reason why lunch time can't be tea-time.
> 
> San Francisco is one of my favourite cities.... with the added bonus that every meal here is a great meal.


Woot! Have fun in San Fran. Please take note of your restaurant experiences while there and let me know your favorite(s) when convenient. I'll gladly add them to my "list". 



friend said:


> Thanks.
> It was more of a parent fiasco, then anything else.
> I have gone through so much ****e in my life that
> I have little patience with things getting messed up.
> 
> At least the kids and wife are safe with me, I don't take
> it out on them at alland I don't scare the crap out of
> bad behaving people on town anymore.
> 
> I'm trying to get rid of all stressful stuff that has burden me
> and thus hoping for a smother ride when we come to Bellevue.
> All I want is to be there for my wife and kids and try to make
> other people life a wee bit easier with my work.
> Through the work itself and through the charity part of it.


Hang in there Caman. I have days like that too. 

"When the fan hits your pie,
like a stick in the eye
that's (not) amore! 

When the world seems to smoke 
and the whole clan starts to choke
That's (not) amore

Bells'll ring
Ting-a-ling-a-ling 
Ting-a-ling-a-ling
And you'll sing "Mama Mia!"


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Hang in there Caman. I have days like that too.
> 
> "When the fan hits your pie,
> like a stick in the eye
> that's (not) amore!
> 
> When the world seems to smoke
> and the whole clan starts to choke
> That's (not) amore
> 
> Bells'll ring
> Ting-a-ling-a-ling
> Ting-a-ling-a-ling
> And you'll sing "Mama Mia!"


:lmao:
I will Kim, Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, I shall wish you goodnight at a time you might actually be reading it ............... but, of course, it is already tomorrow where you are right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## overkill

Good night Marc and good morning to those who have the sun bright above their heads where ever in the world right now.

I think I will make my way into behind the counter and whip up some nice breakfast...taking orders.....


----------



## friend

Good morning Steve and all others.

Lovely sunshine here, but unfortunately -6 and no spring yet.
I'm going to tidy up a bit, look at the lyrics for the last song
and then maybe going to go for a walk after the kids have had lunch.
Hanna and I are fasting, so we are obtaining from food
and drink between sunrise and sunset, so I'll take a raincheck Steve.
Have a good day all. 
..............
Álá' 5 / March 6

_O thou spiritual friend!...Know thou that the prayer
is indispensable and obligatory, and man under no
pretext whatsoever is excused from performing the
prayer unless he be mentally unsound, or an 
insurmountable obstacle prevents him._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Glad to see you again .............. and very glad to see someone make breakfast this morning. I was on "puppy watch" all night and I am exhausted. So, some strong coffee, bagels, fruit and some OJ will be my order. Merci, mon ami.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your fast. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Another nice sunny day in store for us here at +8. Our snow is rapidly disappearing as well.

There is a video on SAP this morning that is quite good. I have no idea how people do these kinds of illusions, but this one is very good.

Now I'm off to work. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Another nice sunny day in store for us here at +8. Our snow is rapidly disappearing as well.
> 
> There is a video on SAP this morning that is quite good. I have no idea how people do these kinds of illusions, but this one is very good.
> 
> Now I'm off to work. Later . . .


Morning, Don. Cool illusion with "An Orange, A Lemon And An Egg". :clap::clap:

Really liked the pics of the roads/bridges. Makes you wonder about the creativity of engineers and structural architects. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Still whipping up a storm here in the kitchen, please have a seat and enjoy a good start to your day....fresh pot of coffee is now ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Still whipping up a storm here in the kitchen, please have a seat and enjoy a good start to your day....fresh pot of coffee is now ready.


Steve, I am ready once again for your Saturday culinary delights. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Hi Steve, Nice to see you in the Shang. How are you? 
Thanks for cooking! I'll have some coffee, a toasted sesame bagel with sharp cheese and a bit o' fruit please and thanks. 

Marc - Puppies and Fanny all doing well? Is it my eyes or is there one pup that has a darker coat than the rest? 

Don - Off to check out SAP in a bit....

Caman- Have a fast day today, I mean it, lyrically!


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon Kim, Marc, Don, Steve et all; Good evening Caman. How are things with everyone. Nice and sunny here today, but a bit cool. We have some new stores opening today, one a British Tea Shop so we're off to check it out.

Question, I recently saw an ad for a boxed set of British Comedies, which I thought was called "The British Comedies", and I thought it contained a very large number of DVDs in the thing, however I only saw the ad once and I can't seem to find it on Chapter, FS, BB,ebay or what ever. Anyone seen this ad?

Caman, New Year's is coming up for you soon, anything thing special planned?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. A British Tea Shop sounds interesting. Love high tea at 4PM.

+2C with lots of rain today here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Puppies and Fanny all doing well? Is it my eyes or is there one pup that has a darker coat than the rest?" Afternoon, Kim. No, it is not an illusion .......... one of the pups is closer to being a "black and tan" than a "wild boar" coat. The classic wild boar coat has the black stripe down the back, with a mix of brown and tan and black on the sides.

How are you today?


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good afternoon Kim, Marc, Don, Steve et all; Good evening Caman. How are things with everyone. Nice and sunny here today, but a bit cool. We have some new stores opening today, one a British Tea Shop so we're off to check it out.
> 
> Question, I recently saw an ad for a boxed set of British Comedies, which I thought was called "The British Comedies", and I thought it contained a very large number of DVDs in the thing, however I only saw the ad once and I can't seem to find it on Chapter, FS, BB,ebay or what ever. Anyone seen this ad?
> 
> Caman, New Year's is coming up for you soon, anything thing special planned?


Hi Rp.
We might go to the National Centre for the celebrations.
Haven't decided yet. Unfortunately Anna will arrive two days after
it so no celebration with the wife. 
Ah, we will celebrate for the full 9 days that she is here. :love2:

Is it this one you are looking for?
British Comedy


----------



## Rps

Thanks Caman, no it didn't look like this, it was a very large box set. What I found strange is they advertised everything but the price and where to get it....... but I only watch a few channels so I'm hoping to see it again.

Are there any great Swedish comedies that we in North America may not know are Swedish.....


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Thanks Caman, no it didn't look like this, it was a very large box set. What I found strange is they advertised everything but the price and where to get it....... but I only watch a few channels so I'm hoping to see it again.
> 
> Are there any great Swedish comedies that we in North America may not know are Swedish.....


I'll have a think about it. 
Nothing comes to mind straight away.
But if you are interested in silly Irish comedy
you should give Father Ted a try.
Hilarious and totally silly.
I love it. :clap:
Father ted at Amazon US
Father Ted at Amazon UK
Cheeper from the UK, but I don't know about import taxes.




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.









+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.









+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

Watching a film about 9/11.
I'm glad that I put in a tribute to the rescue workers
in my song for this album. They are worth all praise
we can give them. Total dedication. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> Watching a film about 9/11.
> I'm glad that I put in a tribute to the rescue workers
> in my song for this album. They are worth all praise
> we can give them. Total dedication. :clap::clap::clap:


The true sense of Heroes.

A friend of mine is a firefighter and went to ground zero to help with the efforts. A group of them just showed up with their gear and the police just let them walk by. He never spoke in detail about his experience there but said it was something he never wants to experience again.


----------



## MaxPower

On a lighter note.

In decided to BBQ a nice sirloin steak this evening for dinner. I put on my special Texas Dry Rub, prepared the smoke pouch (with Jack Daniel's Oak barrels) and put the steak on. Gizmo decides he had to go out at the moment the steak was on, so I figured I had a bit of time before checking on it. Besides, I didn't want to open the lid to let the smoke out.

I came back upstairs and to my surprise there's flames shooting out of the bottom. The catch pan caught fire!! I guess I should have cleaned the crap out of it from last season. OK no problem I grabbed an oven mitt, moved the steak from the fire, turned off two of the three burners and pulled out the tray. Blowing on the fire didn't help, the BBQ was fully involved. Finally I grabbed a chunk of ice that was on the deck and placed it in the tray. Bingo!! Fire out. I slid the tray back in and finished cooking my steak. That lasted only long enough for the steak to turn color. Ok a steak burnt on one side and not cooked on the other. No problem. Put it on the plate to let it rest.

Actually it didn't turn out that bad. A little over done but all things considered...

The corn bread and beer was good though.


----------



## friend

Warren: Lucky that it turned out well. 
Ever thought of going vegetarian. :heybaby:

Good night all.
Far to late again.
See ye tomorrow.


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> Warren: Lucky that it turned out well.
> Ever thought of going vegetarian. :heybaby:


Would never happen.

I call it an occupational hazard.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Watching a film about 9/11.
> I'm glad that I put in a tribute to the rescue workers
> in my song for this album. They are worth all praise
> we can give them. Total dedication. :clap::clap::clap:





MaxPower said:


> The true sense of Heroes.
> 
> A friend of mine is a firefighter and went to ground zero to help with the efforts. A group of them just showed up with their gear and the police just let them walk by. He never spoke in detail about his experience there but said it was something he never wants to experience again.


The Twin Towers were completed just as I was about to come to Canada. I went to one of the Towers to see the view, and then to the other on my first visit home. I have some great pictures of those two magnificent structures. Being born and raised in New York City, I find it hard to imagine the lost of those buildings .............. and even sadder at the loss of life to so many innocent people. :-(


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone. Still on the west coast, though I'm spending a night or two outside San Fran and staying with a friend in Silicon Valley. Quite a change from urban to suburban, though the one consolation is that my friend's boyfriend is French and an excellent cook. We had raclette for dinner last night... I've never eaten it before, but it makes for a great dinner party meal. I may have to look up the equipment for doing something like this when I get home.

Kim--the restaurants in my brother's area are terrific but ever-changing. My favourite, however, is a bakery called Tartine... really fantastic, try the brioche bread pudding with seasonal fruits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. Glad to hear you are having a good time in one of my favorite North American cities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I should be up early enough to make Sunday Brunch for one and all. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> On a lighter note.
> 
> In decided to BBQ a nice sirloin steak this evening for dinner. I put on my special Texas Dry Rub, prepared the smoke pouch (with Jack Daniel's Oak barrels) and put the steak on. Gizmo decides he had to go out at the moment the steak was on, so I figured I had a bit of time before checking on it. Besides, I didn't want to open the lid to let the smoke out.
> 
> I came back upstairs and to my surprise there's flames shooting out of the bottom. The catch pan caught fire!! I guess I should have cleaned the crap out of it from last season. OK no problem I grabbed an oven mitt, moved the steak from the fire, turned off two of the three burners and pulled out the tray. Blowing on the fire didn't help, the BBQ was fully involved. Finally I grabbed a chunk of ice that was on the deck and placed it in the tray. Bingo!! Fire out. I slid the tray back in and finished cooking my steak. That lasted only long enough for the steak to turn color. Ok a steak burnt on one side and not cooked on the other. No problem. Put it on the plate to let it rest.
> 
> Actually it didn't turn out that bad. A little over done but all things considered...
> 
> The corn bread and beer was good though.


Warren. PLEASE, please tell me that there is a video of this. I would pay good money to see it. Warren's adventures in winter BBQing....gone wrong...but with a reasonably happy ending.

Seriously? You BLEW on the fire???? Baahahahahaaaaaaa! SNORT!


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Evening everyone. Still on the west coast, though I'm spending a night or two outside San Fran and staying with a friend in Silicon Valley. Quite a change from urban to suburban, though the one consolation is that my friend's boyfriend is French and an excellent cook. We had raclette for dinner last night... I've never eaten it before, but it makes for a great dinner party meal. I may have to look up the equipment for doing something like this when I get home.
> 
> Kim--the restaurants in my brother's area are terrific but ever-changing. My favourite, however, is a bakery called Tartine... really fantastic, try the brioche bread pudding with seasonal fruits.


Mmmmmm..Raclette! I absolutely LOVE a raclette (being a serious cheese addict) ....I have one and the whole family loves it. It does make for a long dinner process though - good for visiting, but not good if you have limited time or impatient kids at the table. 

Thanks for the tip on Tartine - I'll add it to my "to do" list. Hee hee.


----------



## friend

Good morning dear friends. 

- 13 here, but sunshine.
I spoke to Anna last night, my time, and they had 14-18
and she said it felt like summer. I want to be there now. 
A wonderful wife, nice kids and summerlike weather. 
Missed setting the alarm, so there wont be breakfast this morning. 
..........
Álá' 6 / March 7

_I bear witness, Oh my God, that Thou hast 
created me to know Thee and to worship Thee. 
I testify, at this moment, to my powerlessness 
and to Thy might, to my poverty, to Thy wealth.
There is none other God but Thee,
the Help in Peril, the Self-Subsiting.
Bahá'u'lláh_

(The short obligatory prayer. We can choose the short, mid-size 
or long daily prayer, at our own liking, to be recited ones a day)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I shall make breakfast for one and all this morning, with our classic Sunday Brunch.

I know when my wife is away at a conference or dog show we stay in touch via Skype. A great program to utilize.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc, just finished SAP and am now going to enjoy a leisurely Sunday. It is to be +10° here this afternoon and some friends are coming over to watch the PGA golf Honda Classic in the motor home this afternoon. Screen door and windows open and birds chirping make it seem like spring, now only two weeks away.

Don't miss Kim's first installment of her foodie trip to Oklahoma, although I would advise not being hungry when you read this fine account.

Now, I'm off to finish up tomorrow. Later . . .


----------



## friend

Don: That Walmart story is just scary. 
Some things in the US are so weird to me. 
Is this how it's going to be living there? I hope not.

Was the hotel notice real? It seam a bit....

Finally, why didn't that man on the plain ask his wife to have a look for the
cause of the bleed? I know I would have. Strange people, so many strange people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great pics at SAP today. A very eclectic array of shots, especially the pairs of young animals. When you do quints, let me know .......... I have loads of pics.

It has been ages since I had some good chicken fried steak.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Don: That Walmart story is just scary.
> Some things in the US are so weird to me.
> Is this how it's going to be living there? I hope not.
> 
> Was the hotel notice real? It seam a bit....
> 
> Finally, why didn't that man on the plain ask his wife to have a look for the
> cause of the bleed? I know I would have. Strange people, so many strange people.


Caman, imagine working at the Burger Barn??? 

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for Sunday Brunch Marc. Glad to see the pups are in fine order.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for Sunday Brunch Marc. Glad to see the pups are in fine order.


Morning, Kim. Interesting read about the foods in OK. A fine state.

The pups are growing like weeds. They finally have names. From left to right, there is Joannie (named after Joannie Rochette), Monty, Bubbles, Sidney (aka Sid the Kid Crosby), and Lew. Joannie and Lew are over a pound, and at this morning's weigh-in, Monty, Bubbles and Sidney should tip the scales at about two pounds.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Just popping into say Hi and then off to check out SAP.

Tired this morning since I was up until 1 am catching up on the first season of FlashForward.

So going to grab a coffee and some breakfast......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Strong coffee for you. I like the premise of "Flash Forward", but have yet to see an episode.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all.

Nice shots of the brood Marc, I am still amazed at how big they were at birth.

Don SAP was interesting ... what is it about Walmart?????????

Caman, there is indeed some strange behaviours in the U.S. Not so sure about Washington, but I have this theory that the more people you have in a geographic area the more nature kicks in the "stoopid gene". Since Washington is sparsely populated [ compared to other states ] I'm thinking "gene" won't be as prevalent. 

Say Warren, I haven't heard about FlashForward ... when and where is it on?


----------



## MaxPower

FlashForward is pretty cool. Do a search for FlashForward Season 1 Episode 1 and there should be some streaming sites that come up.



> A mysterious event causes nearly everyone on the planet to simultaneously lose consciousness for 137 seconds, during which people see what appear to be visions of their lives approximately six months in the future—a global “flashforward”. A team of Los Angeles FBI agents, led by Stanford Wedeck (Vance) and spearheaded by Mark Benford (Fiennes), begin the process of determining what happened, why, and whether it will happen again. Benford contributes a unique perspective on the investigation; in his flashforward, he saw the results of six months of investigation that he had done on the flashforward event, and he and his team use those clues to recreate the investigation.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How are you doing today?

Yes, this was a big litter in terms of weight. Luckily, Fanny, the mom, was a good size and was able to carry all these pups to term, and to deliver them without incident.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> morningz


Morning, Garett. How are you today? How is your website getting along?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> FlashForward is pretty cool. Do a search for FlashForward Season 1 Episode 1 and there should be some streaming sites that come up.


Warren, I like the genre of "time" in movies, be it going forward or backwards. One good movie was "Frequency". It's also a good father and son movie.

YouTube - Frequency Original Movie Trailer


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, I like the genre of "time" in movies, be it going forward or backwards. One good movie was "Frequency". It's also a good father and son movie.
> 
> YouTube - Frequency Original Movie Trailer


Yes, Frequency was one of my favoutites.

I've watched 5 or 6 episodes of FlashForward and like LOST, there are twists and turns around every corner that leaves you with more unanswered questions. This is going to be my substitute for LOST.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all.

Congrats Marc on the safe delivery of the pups. 

Beautiful weekend here now - sunny and warm and hinting of Spring. No robins yet though. I hear winter is returning about the end of the week, hopefully just a last blast. I think the gray weather was part of my bad moods lately. Seems easier to deal with stuff in sunshine. Although I can't spend a lot of time in the sun due to the antibiotics I am on...........I ignored this yesterday and had a beaut of a headache last night. It was either that or maybe I didn't drink enough during the day.

Working on updating my logo page for my website - my bf has the lovely job of trying to make it work as I want animation on this page. I just do the design, he does the teckie part.

Starting at least to get some response/replies to my resume. Tough world out there right now. Everyone wants someone with the capabilities of two or three people in one.

Have a great day all


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne, good luck on the job front. As for that remark about not drinking enough, well, that isn't like you. 

Oh wait, I bet you meant water! beejacon


----------



## friend

Good morning Gareth and Jeanne.

Rp:I hope that is through about WA. 
It seem like they are more Canadianised.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Great pics at SAP today. A very eclectic array of shots, especially the pairs of young animals. When you do quints, let me know .......... I have loads of pics.
> 
> It has been ages since I had some good chicken fried steak.


Marc, e-mail me some of the pics of the new litter in a horizontal format and I will run them on SAP for you. Our readers love animal shots. Be sure to include their names and origins of the names as that will add to the interest of the photos.


----------



## Rps

My Dad told me that he liked Washington State and Oregon, very much like Albertans he used to say, I'm sure Don would have some comments on that.

Thanks for the Father Ted links. He is very funny. I'm looking to see if we have him on our regular TV somewhere. In a way, he reminds me of Dave Allen in his view of the church.


----------



## SINC

Right you are Rp, any of the border states are similar to Canadians. Montanans are more like us than they are like some of their own countrymen. WA and OR are much the same. A friendly lot towards Canadians too.


----------



## friend

Thanks lads. 
That's confirms my impression and it gives me hope 
that I wont go wacka-wacka any time soon after arrival.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Yes, Frequency was one of my favoutites.
> 
> I've watched 5 or 6 episodes of FlashForward and like LOST, there are twists and turns around every corner that leaves you with more unanswered questions. This is going to be my substitute for LOST.


LOST and 24 are the only two shows I watch on a regular basis. I should check into FF. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Glad to see you back again in The Shang. Good luck on the job hunt. You shall be successful ............ Keep the Faith.

Yes, the pups are doing quite well. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> LOST and 24 are the only two shows I watch on a regular basis. I should check into FF. Merci, mon ami.


Not to mention that two of LOST's cast members are on FF now.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Not to mention that two of LOST's cast members are on FF now.



Interesting. I did not know this fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a student of mine sent this to you for SAP.


TEACHER: Clyde, your composition on 'My Dog' is exactly the same as your brother's. Did you copy his? 
CLYDE: No, teacher, it's the same dog!


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

I opened up on the picture of beautiful doxie pups... 5 of them and Mom! What a nice thing to see first thing... :love2:
What's the split between boys and girls, Marc? I saw the names and I'd guess 3 boys/2 girls but I can't be sure 100% from one name. 

Hi Jeanne, Kim, Don, Caman...


----------



## friend

Hi Diana.
Nice to see you.
How are things.
All well I hope.


----------



## sharonmac09

> The pups are growing like weeds. They finally have names. From left to right, there is Joannie (named after Joannie Rochette), Monty, Bubbles, Sidney (aka Sid the Kid Crosby), and Lew. Joannie and Lew are over a pound, and at this morning's weigh-in, Monty, Bubbles and Sidney should tip the scales at about two pounds.


Good evening everyone! How is everybody here? It has been ages since the last time I was here. WE have 5 new tiny adorable members here! Awesome! Who is the dark cutie? That's Sidney isn't it? If that's the case he's destined to be a champion at a top pedigree dog show!


----------



## KC4

Hello from the Rocky Mountains. Thought I could use a change of altitude. 
I'd attach a photo, but I can't seem to figure out how from my iPhone.


----------



## friend

Hi Sharron. 
How are things. 
I'm fine, the kids are too and I'm still trying
to finish my 2nd album. It's going quit well.


----------



## SINC

Hi Diane, nice of you to drop by for a visit.

If Marc has read my earlier post, you may see those pups on SAP one day soon.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. I did not know this fact.


The girl who plays Penelope and Dominic Monaghan (Charlie) are on the show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> I opened up on the picture of beautiful doxie pups... 5 of them and Mom! What a nice thing to see first thing... :love2:
> What's the split between boys and girls, Marc? I saw the names and I'd guess 3 boys/2 girls but I can't be sure 100% from one name.
> 
> Hi Jeanne, Kim, Don, Caman...


Evening, Diane. How is Life treating you these days?

Yes, three boys and two girls. All doing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone! How is everybody here? It has been ages since the last time I was here. WE have 5 new tiny adorable members here! Awesome! Who is the dark cutie? That's Sidney isn't it? If that's the case he's destined to be a champion at a top pedigree dog show!


Evening, Sharon. How are you today?

The dark pup is Bubbles, aka Harbour Deep's Party Girl. She might be going to a show home in New Jersey. We shall see. So far, all are able to be shown, but some people want to buy a pedigreed dog just for a house pet.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> The girl who plays Penelope and Dominic Monaghan (Charlie) are on the show.


Two good members of the LOST cast. I should look into this show.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hi Diane, nice of you to drop by for a visit.
> 
> If Marc has read my earlier post, you may see those pups on SAP one day soon.


Don, I sent you some from each of the four litters. I personally think they are not cute, and won't be until about week #4.


----------



## Dreambird

Everything is going well here lately... I take it day by day, however my Dr. and I are trying a different medication and it seems to help keep my eyes open! *lol** I think probably the MBP was sick of being a pillow... although the dog was always present and at attention when I was eating something and having trouble staying awake. I'd always wake up just before "whatever" hit the awaiting jaws!

We're finally getting some sun and warmth... at least it's 12ºC w/o the "-" in front. 

Well those pups are sure a gorgeous looking lot!


----------



## friend

Ahhhh, late again. 
Nite me friends.
Rushing towards Sandman territories......


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Everything is going well here lately... I take it day by day, however my Dr. and I are trying a different medication and it seems to help keep my eyes open! *lol** I think probably the MBP was sick of being a pillow... although the dog was always present and at attention when I was eating something and having trouble staying awake. I'd always wake up just before "whatever" hit the awaiting jaws!
> 
> We're finally getting some sun and warmth... at least it's 12ºC w/o the "-" in front.
> 
> Well those pups are sure a gorgeous looking lot!


Good to hear about the remedication improvements, Diane. It must be a strange feeling to experience.

Yes, the pups are doing quite well and starting to be more vocal with their squeeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ahhhh, late again.
> Nite me friends.
> Rushing towards Sandman territories......


Good night, Caman. Speak with you early tomorrow morning ........ afternoon where you are. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck with your job hunt. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

-4 here, but wonderful, blazing sunshine.
I've only slept for 4 hours tonight, so I'm
going back to bed to see if I can get a wee kip.
...........
Álá' 7 / March 8

_If it be Thy pleasure, make me grow as a tender
herb in the meadows of Thy grace, that the gentle
winds of Thy will may stir me up and bend me 
into conformity with Thy pleasure, in such wise 
that my movement and my stillness may be 
wholly directed by Thee._
Bahá'u'lláh

_The wind bloweth where it listeth, and thou hearest
the sound thereof, but canst not tell whence it
cometh, and whither it goeth; so is every one 
that is born of the Spirit._
John 3:8


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. -2C with lots of sunshine as well. We have not seen the sun in well over a week, so it is a glorious sight.

I shall make a fine breakfast for one and all to help you get started this week. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is something a teacher of mine in one of my web courses just sent to me. Thought I would pass it on to you for the teacher/student section of SAP.

"One day while volunteering in a Kindergarten class I held a group discussion about when it is appropriate to call 911. I asked "If your dog runs away should you call 911?" "If your house is on fire should you call 911?" After a long discussion I thought that the students had a good understanding that 911 was for emergencies only.

The next day one of the students came up to me in the hall and asked, "Um, Miss Anderson, Shorty call 911 when there was a fire burning on the dance floor, is that alright?" It was hard for me to not break out laughing but it is definately one of my favorite moments in the classroom."

If you don't know the song, "Fire burning" by Sean Paul, this story won't make sense. :lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

Quiet in here this morning.

Good Morning Marc. Thanks for Breakfast.

I didn't watch the Oscars last night but it was good to see some of the winners. Not your traditional Oscar winners. The Hurt Locker cleaned up last night. and it was nice to see Jeff Bridges win best actor. It was also good to see Precious didn't do all that well, or else Opra would have had a hay day. **ducking**


----------



## SINC

Morning all. 

Marc, you're right, I am not familiar with the song and the joke is lost on me??

Enjoy your snooze Camán.

Warren, I did watch the Oscars and thought it was a fine show and Martin and Baldwin were great hosts. I concur that I was happy to see "Precious" shut out after Oprah's overblown tribute to a one trick pony, if you catch my meaning.

I was also glad to see Avatar shut out. I much prefer to see real people who can act given recognition rather than someone in a sound booth adding voices to funny looking blue people.

Now I'll duck and cover as well. beejacon


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

The word "ides" was used to refer to the "15th day" of the months of March, May, July and October in the Roman calendar, thus the 15th of March is the ides of March. The Ides of March is celebrated every year by the Rome Hash House Harriers with a toga run in the streets of Rome, in the same place where Julius Caesar was killed.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

When Ann left to babysit this morning she told me she could hear the smoke alarm ringing in the motor home. I told her it couldn't be ours because I had removed the battery from the alarm last fall, but I was curious enough to go out to the back forty and check. Sure enough, an alarm was sounding very loudly. Puzzled, I unlocked it and opened the door only to see the carbon monoxide detector going off. I hit the reset and all was quiet, but why it went off is a mystery to me. There is nothing turned on in the rig that would produce any carbon monoxide.

I guess it will remain a mystery now.


----------



## Rps

MazterCBlazter said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I always enjoyed a good Toga Party, or so I was told. Can't remember all the details. That must be an impostor on the videos and in the pictures....


So............ I guess that means you were two sheets to the wind?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Marc, you're right, I am not familiar with the song and the joke is lost on me??
> 
> Warren, I did watch the Oscars and thought it was a fine show and Martin and Baldwin were great hosts. I concur that I was happy to see "Precious" shut out after Oprah's overblown tribute to a one trick pony, if you catch my meaning.
> 
> I was also glad to see Avatar shut out. I much prefer to see real people who can act given recognition rather than someone in a sound booth adding voices to funny looking blue people.
> 
> Now I'll duck and cover as well. beejacon


That song was probably before my time and the joke is lost on me as well.

I wish I had seen Martin and Baldwin. I'm sure they must have worked well together.

It seems to me that Oprah really over dramatizes and makes mountains out of molehills most of the time - all in the name of good media. I'm finding as well, although he is very knowledgeable, Dr. Oz is taking things way over the top too. He and Oprah did a show on Diabetes, and while I concur with most of what he said, he was focusing on a particular group and generalizing it across the board. All for good TV.

Back tot he Oscars. I agree as well that it was good to see Avatar shut out. I am also proud to say I didn't pay a dime to see the film. I found it online and streamed it one night. While it was good eye candy, The story was told time and time again - Dances with the wolves, Pocahontas, and a few other westerns wrapped up in a nice, glitzy package. I would have liked to experience the 3D effects though, but I wonder if 3D is good for your eyes and brain. We are not meant to see in that altered state and wonder of the long term effects?

Any way enough of my rambling. Back to your regular scheduled program...


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> When Ann left to babysit this morning she told me she could hear the smoke alarm ringing in the motor home. I told her it couldn't be ours because I had removed the battery from the alarm last fall, but I was curious enough to go out to the back forty and check. Sure enough, an alarm was sounding very loudly. Puzzled, I unlocked it and opened the door only to see the carbon monoxide detector going off. I hit the reset and all was quiet, but why it went off is a mystery to me. There is nothing turned on in the rig that would produce any carbon monoxide.
> 
> I guess it will remain a mystery now.


Could it have been from all of the hot air you and your friends made yesterday while watching golf?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Warren, Garett, Rp, et al.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don, Warren, Garett, Rp, et al.





MazterCBlazter said:


> Ditto.


Right back at ya!


----------



## Rps

MazterCBlazter said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beejacon


Two sheets to the wind is an expression which indicates that one has had, maybe just maybe, a little tooooooo much to drink. I guess I'm showing my age here.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang. 


Dr.G. said:


> Don, here is something a teacher of mine in one of my web courses just sent to me. Thought I would pass it on to you for the teacher/student section of SAP.
> 
> "One day while volunteering in a Kindergarten class I held a group discussion about when it is appropriate to call 911. I asked "If your dog runs away should you call 911?" "If your house is on fire should you call 911?" After a long discussion I thought that the students had a good understanding that 911 was for emergencies only.
> 
> The next day one of the students came up to me in the hall and asked, "Um, Miss Anderson, Shorty call 911 when there was a fire burning on the dance floor, is that alright?" It was hard for me to not break out laughing but it is definately one of my favorite moments in the classroom."
> 
> If you don't know the song, "Fire burning" by Sean Paul, this story won't make sense. :lmao:


I know the song - don't like it much - but the comment from student to your teacher is hilarious. (It's actually a Sean Kingston song) 


Rps said:


> So............ I guess that means you were two sheets to the wind?


BAaahhahahaaa - Good one Rp - You're in fine form this morning!


MaxPower said:


> Could it have been from all of the hot air you and your friends made yesterday while watching golf?


Snort! You too Warren. 


Hi Garrett...how are the workouts coming along? 

Don - off to check out SAP soon...


Thanks for breakfast Marc...Hope all the pups are still doing well. I like al l the names. They're great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, you are correct about the song. I had to look it up since I did not know it either, but was amazed that it was a rap song ............ keeping in mind that this was a child in K. 

Pups are still doing well. Everyone is growing and soon, they shall open up their eyes. That is when the fun starts, because they start to crawl about ............. but look like they are FOUR sheets to the wind these first few days of attempting to walk.


----------



## MaxPower

Gooood Morning KC4!!!

Haven't done the good morning Shangri-La in a while, so I thought I'd change it up.

How are you today Kim? Your foodie experience in Oklahoma sounded delicious. It's a good thing we live so far away. Between you and me we'd both be 300 lbs with our love for food and that's not good with me being diabetic.

BTW, I found a great Margarita Mix. Zero Calories Zero Sugar. Had one on the weekend.

Baja Bob's :: Sugar Free Margarita, Low Carb Drinks & Mixes


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Pups are still doing well. Everyone is growing and soon, they shall open up their eyes. That is when the fun starts, because they start to crawl about ............. but look like they are FOUR sheets to the wind these first few days of attempting to walk.


Hahahaa - Are you planning on putting a video of them on the Deep Harbor Website? 


MaxPower said:


> Gooood Morning KC4!!!
> 
> Haven't done the good morning Shangri-La in a while, so I thought I'd change it up.
> 
> How are you today Kim? Your foodie experience in Oklahoma sounded delicious. It's a good thing we live so far away. Between you and me we'd both be 300 lbs with our love for food and that's not good with me being diabetic.
> 
> BTW, I found a great Margarita Mix. Zero Calories Zero Sugar. Had one on the weekend.
> 
> Baja Bob's :: Sugar Free Margarita, Low Carb Drinks & Mixes


Glad you liked the Oklahoma foodie write-up. I still want to see the video of you Flame BBQing your steak. SnorT!

Yes, I am always looking for victims,..er, I mean friends to bring along with me to various foodie adventures. I am just as, if not more interested in their reactions to the food as my own. There are numerous diabetics in my family and that doesn't slow us down, at all. We don't always behave though. 

The closest Baja Bob's retail outlet is 256 miles away in Kelowna! Sheesh! Maybe they will ship to Canada. I would like to try it.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Still in SF, though I leave late tonight.

Kim, last night we were at a pizza joint that serves Chicago-style deep dish pizza. I've never had that before, but it was really yummy. Lucky Star Pizza, the location in the Mission has better ambiance.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Glad you liked the Oklahoma foodie write-up. I still want to see the video of you Flame BBQing your steak. SnorT!


I'm afraid there's no footage of my Oops.



KC4 said:


> Yes, I am always looking for victims,..er, I mean friends to bring along with me to various foodie adventures. I am just as, if not more interested in their reactions to the food as my own. There are numerous diabetics in my family and that doesn't slow us down, at all. We don't always behave though.


I'm always up for a culinary adventure. I've even had marinated octopus.  Just drag me along on your next trip. I'll come as your photojournalist. We just might be dragging along two kids and a dog though...



KC4 said:


> The closest Baja Bob's retail outlet is 256 miles away in Kelowna! Sheesh! Maybe they will ship to Canada. I would like to try it.


I can get it. My supplier carries it and I'll be ordering some on my next order. He carries the single powder Mud Slide and Margarita. It would be nothing to grab a package and ship it to you.


----------



## SINC

Just had a note from an old colleague regarding SAP who pointed out to me it is on the brink of turning over a quarter million hits today or tomorrow. In 21 short months, that frankly astounds me.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Just had a note from an old colleague regarding SAP who pointed out to me it is on the brink of turning over a quarter million hits today or tomorrow. In 21 short months, that frankly astounds me.


Way to go Don!!!


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


>


The original form of the expression was three sheets in the wind (not "to"), which literally means 'with the sail completely unsecured', and thus flapping about, and with the boat itself thus unsteady. (Sails can be secured with varying numbers of sheets, but the square-rigged boats used at the time when the expression became current usually had three sheets.) There are many other nautical expressions for drunkenness, such as "with decks awash," "half seas over," and "over the bay," but few of them have spread so thoroughly to the mainstream.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Still in SF, though I leave late tonight.
> 
> Kim, last night we were at a pizza joint that serves Chicago-style deep dish pizza. I've never had that before, but it was really yummy. Lucky Star Pizza, the location in the Mission has better ambiance.


Afternoon, Sonal ........... morning there, I suppose. Glad to hear you are having some good R&R .......... you have earned this time. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just had a note from an old colleague regarding SAP who pointed out to me it is on the brink of turning over a quarter million hits today or tomorrow. In 21 short months, that frankly astounds me.


Kudos, Don. Notice on the map of the hits the size of the red dot from this area in NL. You are a hit here, with some of my students chatting about aspects of SAP online in my course.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Just had a note from an old colleague regarding SAP who pointed out to me it is on the brink of turning over a quarter million hits today or tomorrow. In 21 short months, that frankly astounds me.


Nice going. 
Well done Don. :clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A lift here, a lift there. Sometimes I get too busy or tired and miss the training, but I think the flab will fly off to reveal the hard stuff underneath." However, Garett, under that "hard stuff" is a kindness and a heart of gold. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hey Marc,
> 
> You are a top notch professor. What do you think of my post on the khan academy?
> 
> Others please check it out. I think it looks like a great learning tool.


I took a peek, but since it was mostly math oriented, I shall have to return when I have some more time to check out the teacher exam prep. An interesting idea, however, regardless of the content.


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> Seems to be what I sort of remembered. All those teenage years ago.
> 
> Stopped excessive alcohol consumption before my teenage years were over. Except for the annual once per year day before "national hangover day" (Dec31-January 1) to see if I was missing anything the rest of the year. Got tired of that one too a long time ago.
> 
> I never quite figured out why some people think that getting drunk every weekend makes them a man.


I don't drink in excess anymore. 1. I'm Diabetic and it's not too good for diabetics. 2. I couldn't in good conscience take care of my children knowing that i was under the influence. 3. I get a really bad case of the stupids when drunk. I don't like what I become when I drink in excess.

The last time I drank like that was Christmas 2002? I think. I'll have a few drinks here and there, but nothing over the top. If I start to feel the slightest effects of alcohol, I quit. In fact I still have about 6 cans out of 12 of beer left from Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I don't drink in excess anymore. 1. I'm Diabetic and it's not too good for diabetics. 2. I couldn't in good conscience take care of my children knowing that i was under the influence. 3. I get a really bad case of the stupids when drunk. I don't like what I become when I drink in excess.
> 
> The last time I drank like that was Christmas 2002? I think. I'll have a few drinks here and there, but nothing over the top. If I start to feel the slightest effects of alcohol, I quit. In fact I still have about 6 cans out of 12 of beer left from Christmas.


Same here. I was never much of a drinker (growing up in a Jewish household, all we had was some Jewish wine for religious holidays). As well, when I became a single parent I stopped drinking entirely. Now a few glasses of wine a week is fine with me.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Still in SF, though I leave late tonight.
> 
> Kim, last night we were at a pizza joint that serves Chicago-style deep dish pizza. I've never had that before, but it was really yummy. Lucky Star Pizza, the location in the Mission has better ambiance.


Enjoy the rest of your stay in SF Sonal. Thanks for the tip on the Lucky Star Pizza, Were you in the Mission location?

Speaking of pizza and dragging people on my Foodie adventures, I was doing both yesterday in Canmore. We met up with a bunch of my family from the Grande Prairie area to go skiing. Afterwards they all wanted to go out to eat and as usual asked me where we should all go. Here's the sitch - 6 adults, 5 kids (3 - 18) all tired, still dressed in ski gear - mostly finicky, but some adventurous eaters.....

There are over a hundred restaurants in Canmore, it being a bit of resort town. Instead of heading to one of the sure-bets in the main part of town, I brought them to a little place on the outskirts in the industrial area of town. No tourists whatsoever. 

The herd is nervous. They bunch and balk at the door ..this looks like a dimly lit, seedy bar, complete with a bunch of guys playing billiards in the corner. It’s licensed to serve alcohol, but it's not a bar - kids are allowed in. My family is (again) questioning my sanity. 

I reassure the kids - They have GREAT Pizza here. Really, Really.

They do _not_ look convinced. Where are the clowns? The giant mouse? The bright plastic everything? Not here. They sit sullenly with arms crossed.

The waiter is also a cook and probably in addition, the owner. He quickly won over the kids by treating them with the same respect and attention he afforded the adults. Special requests? Certainly, no problem, no attitude, no indulgent face. Giant chocolate milks for all! Woot! 

The food was all incredibly good – especially the handmade pizzas. All of the ingredients are fresh, including the pizza sauce – I could tell it was hand made – not canned as it had a wonderful roasted tomato flavor and chunky texture. The kids ate like piranhas. The adults were only a little more controlled and very pleased with their food. The good beer on tap (and cheap prices) did not hurt either.

My fave? The veggie pizza – It needs no meat. It is piled with many kinds of real cheese and a generous helping of toppings, including freshly sliced olives and fresh pineapple.

For dessert? A heavenly giant flambéed banana and ice cream dish. Spoons all around. Yes, here in this little Pizza joint tucked away In the boonies. 

They ALL want to go back for more. That‘s foodie adventure success. 



MaxPower said:


> I'm always up for a culinary adventure. I've even had marinated octopus.  Just drag me along on your next trip. I'll come as your photojournalist. We just might be dragging along two kids and a dog though...
> 
> 
> I can get it. My supplier carries it and I'll be ordering some on my next order. He carries the single powder Mud Slide and Margarita. It would be nothing to grab a package and ship it to you.


Sounds great - It might be a challenge to get the dog into the restaurant, but I'll do it somehow. Will Gizmo wear an assistance dog harness? 


SINC said:


> Just had a note from an old colleague regarding SAP who pointed out to me it is on the brink of turning over a quarter million hits today or tomorrow. In 21 short months, that frankly astounds me.


Woot! Congrats! 


MazterCBlazter said:


> Seems to be what I sort of remembered. All those teenage years ago.
> 
> Stopped excessive alcohol consumption before my teenage years were over. Except for the annual once per year day before "national hangover day" (Dec31-January 1) to see if I was missing anything the rest of the year. Got tired of that one too a long time ago.
> 
> I never quite figured out why some people think that getting drunk every weekend makes them a man.


Hmm. I drink like a _fish_ and it doesn't make _me_ a man???

<snOrt>

Seriously, while I do drink alcohol occasionally, I rarely drink more than one or two when I do. In fact, I can't remember the last time I was out of control. Maybe never.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Same here. I was never much of a drinker (growing up in a Jewish household, all we had was some Jewish wine for religious holidays). As well, when I became a single parent I stopped drinking entirely. Now a few glasses of wine a week is fine with me.


I gave up alcohol when I became a bahái 17 years ago and
I don't miss it, especially not the bad hangovers.
Last time I drank in -93, just before I gave it up, I had a hangover
for a fortnight. The worst hangover ever. tptptptp
I have a non-alcoholic beer on occasion, but not to often since
I have to watch my weight. And boy, do I save money.
When I was young we could blow $300.00 on a weekend. 
Not a good idea for either wallet or health.
Today me and my liver are good friends and my wallet likes me,
except for when I lash out on chocolate, but that is going too.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

By the way, here is the lyrics to the last song on the album.
It's a blues, a wee bit New Orleans I think.
It's about a lad talking to his friend about a cute, hot girl he has spotted,
who is with a lad her own age. The lad talking in the song is 10-15
years older, I reckon. A bit bold I thought, but the wife liked it. 

Choochoo Man:

_She’s a cracker man, anyone can see.
Why she with loser jack, she should be with me
Lucky boy, fortunate

She is stunning boy, a fine as fine can be
That lad‘s a waste on her, she should be with me
Lucky boy, fortunate

Come over here baby 
I’ve give you what no one else can
Step on the train honey 
I’m your choochoo man

Solo

She’s a scrumptious treat, peaches cream and all
She belongs to me, writhing on the wall
Lucky boy, fortunate

She need matching up with diamonds, gold and jade
And he will treat her where, at the penny arcade?
Lucky boy, fortunate

Come over here baby 
I’ve give you what no one else can
Step on the train honey 
I’m your choochoo man
_


----------



## KC4

Hey Caman - Great Lyrics (as usual) !

Question: In the bit that goes - 
"She’s a scrumptious treat, peaches cream and all
She belongs to me, *writhing* on the wall
Lucky boy, fortunate"

Is your intended word writhing or writing? Both work - but with different connotations. 

Looking forward to hearing it set to the Blues.


----------



## KC4

Sonal - I bet you meant _Little_ Star Pizza - there are two locations in SF, one in the Mission area and the other on Divisadero. But no Lucky Star Pizza. 

Gayot gave it a 14/20 and that is excellent. Gayot is notoriously conservative with handing out points.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I gave up alcohol when I became a bahái 17 years ago and
> I don't miss it, especially not the bad hangovers.
> Last time I drank in -93, just before I gave it up, I had a hangover
> for a fortnight. The worst hangover ever. tptptptp
> I have a non-alcoholic beer on occasion, but not to often since
> I have to watch my weight. And boy, do I save money.
> When I was young we could blow $300.00 on a weekend.
> Not a good idea for either wallet or health.
> Today me and my liver are good friends and my wallet likes me,
> except for when I lash out on chocolate, but that is going too.


I hear you, Caman. The last really bad hangover I had was on the night I defended my doctoral dissertation. The one before that was when I was in Austria back in 1972. Needless to say, I know when to stop drinking before I go over the ledge. In my younger days, $300 would be a year's tuition at university, so I did not have that to "blow". $5 on a weekend would be my absolute limit and I could only do that once a month. 

Chocolate is not my downfall .............. pistachio nuts will send me to a 12 Step Program, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think bit of red wine and beer once in a while is fine. " Garett, studies have now shown that a glass of red wine is actually good for the heart. Sadly, nothing has been show to be good about drinking beer other than it tastes good on a hot summer's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sounds great - It might be a challenge to get the dog into the restaurant, but I'll do it somehow. Will Gizmo wear an assistance dog harness? " Kim, Gizmo could dress up like some sort of food and slip into the restaurant. Or, he can just be left out in the car. Just a thought.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Sonal - I bet you meant _Little_ Star Pizza - there are two locations in SF, one in the Mission area and the other on Divisadero. But no Lucky Star Pizza.
> 
> Gayot gave it a 14/20 and that is excellent. Gayot is notoriously conservative with handing out points.


I'll bet that I did mean that. 

I was actually in the one on Divisadero in Pacific Heights with my brother and cousin, both of whom had been to the other location, which apparently is the original and both of them were very certain that the other location was better. The one in Pac Heights feels very much like a dive bar... mind you, I like a good dive bar, but this didn't quite measure up. 

Great food, though.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "I think bit of red wine and beer once in a while is fine. " Garett, studies have now shown that a glass of red wine is actually good for the heart. Sadly, nothing has been show to be good about drinking beer other than it tastes good on a hot summer's day.


Ah, but there you would be wrong. I'm on my iPhone right now, but I will look up the info later. Beer has been shown to be just as healthy as red wine. My cardiologist pointed that out to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, but there you would be wrong. I'm on my iPhone right now, but I will look up the info later. Beer has been shown to be just as healthy as red wine. My cardiologist pointed that out to me.


Yes, there is a study from the Netherlands that points this out. Still, the evidence is more for red wine, which I like better than beer ............ except on a hot day when I have been working in the garden doing soil prep, which I call "grunt work".


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> "I think bit of red wine and beer once in a while is fine. " Garett, studies have now shown that a glass of red wine is actually good for the heart. Sadly, nothing has been show to be good about drinking beer other than it tastes good on a hot summer's day.


Au contraire:
BBC NEWS | Health | Beer 'may be good for you'



MazterCBlazter said:


> Hey Sonal I usually had a really good time in San Francisco. I look forward to the next time I head out that way. Last time though, the Sourdough Bread at the Fisherman's Wharf didn't seem to be up to the previous delicious standard.


I love San Francisco. I haven't been here in a few years, and now that I am here, I wonder why it is that I don't come here more often, particularly with my brother living here. When I was in software, I used to travel here for work but these days I have to come up with my own excuses.

I didn't hit Fisherman's Wharf this time around, which in some sense is nice... I feel a bit more like I am living here rather than just visiting, though I did take a trip to the de Young Museum and a very long walk through Golden Gate park. The weather has been unusually gorgeous--very sunny and clear.

I've spent today wandering around with my laptop, starting with some writing over my morning coffee at a small coffee shop, some people watching over lunch at a pub in the Castro, some reading over a pedicure, and now some web surfing over some tea. Sadly, it seems that no one here knows of the Sonal Special blend, so I have to make do with some mint.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Sonal, that's the info I was referring to.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Hey Caman - Great Lyrics (as usual) !
> 
> Question: In the bit that goes -
> "She’s a scrumptious treat, peaches cream and all
> She belongs to me, *writhing* on the wall
> Lucky boy, fortunate"
> 
> Is your intended word writhing or writing? Both work - but with different connotations.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing it set to the Blues.


Me and me spelling. :lmao:
No, I ment writing, but writhing gives quite an interesting twist to it.
Still, I think I'll stick with the former.
Thanks Kim. 

We might start recording it tomorrow.
It's going to be interesting. 
Preview will be available later.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sadly, it seems that no one here knows of the Sonal Special blend, so I have to make do with some mint." Sonal, remember that Sonal Special is a proprietary blend of teas which originated at the Cafe Chez Marc. Profits go back to the farmers and harvesters of the tea leaves, and provides schools and medical clinics for the people in these communities, as well as paying them good wages. Thus, you can't get this tea outside of The Cafe Chez Marc. But, as one of our slogans states, "Why go elsewhere?", be it for a Sonal Special, a Bolor Special, etc.

Have fun in SF during your remaining time there.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Ah, but there you would be wrong. I'm on my iPhone right now, but I will look up the info later. Beer has been shown to be just as healthy as red wine. My cardiologist pointed that out to me.


Can you ask if it works with non-alcoholic beer too 
next time you go there?


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.
Enter Sandman.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman and Garett. Just finished grading so maybe this is a good time to say goodnight to one and all myself. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

MaxPower said:


> I don't drink in excess anymore. 1. I'm Diabetic and it's not too good for diabetics. 2. I couldn't in good conscience take care of my children knowing that i was under the influence. 3. I get a really bad case of the stupids when drunk. I don't like what I become when I drink in excess.


I don't drink in excess 

1. cause I am drunk after about 2 drinks - and that is embarrassing
2. cause I get get myself in enough trouble sober, so I really don't need the extra help
3. cause I grew up with family who drank too much. Wonderful people and I love them to pieces - but can be an embarrassing childhood. No one thankfully was ever mean when drunk, but it makes for a very hard time for a child to deal with. I won't put my kids in that position.
4. the few times I have been drunk I have found out that it simply makes me puke and I really don't like the way everything seems to spin out of control when horizontal. XX)

Soooooooo - I really don't see any benefit to drinking in excess. I like the occasional glass of wine and I looooove Baileys and Kahlua - but not a lot at a time.

I was bad and took myself off my antibiotics early - two days with a migraine and nausea was worse then the symptoms it was treating. Doctor would shoot me I suppose - I know I am supposed to finish the prescription.tptptptp

Anyhow - nite Marc, nite all!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. 'Tis a bit early for brekkie, but I will put on a pot of coffee, grab a cup and run to get to work.

There's a bit of a giggle this morning on SAP concerning a gentleman and his acquired taste for Kentucky Jelly.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall make some breakfast for everyone once they rise to face the day. How are you doing today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, hope you are feeling better, especially now that you have stopped taking your meds. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great pics this morning in SAP, especially the old airplanes, Wales and the old clips of famous people. Garett should like the one of SC. Cute Miller Lite clip as well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I've had a tough couple of days and although not physically ill, I have zero energy and feel very weak for whatever reason. This happens to me every once in a while and no one is quite sure why. I know it is heart related as very little physical effort causes me to labour breathing and causes minor chest pain. Nitro helps a bit, but I detest that stuff as while it provides relief, it comes at the cost of huge headaches when one uses it. 

I went to get some batteries at Canadian Tire yesterday and my hip gave out at the back of the store. As usual my cane was in the car and of no assistance, so I sat on a display of throw rugs for five minutes before I could navigate again. As I've said many times before, getting old ain't for sissies, so I persevere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your ailments, mon ami. Your hip just "gives out" for no reason, or were you lifting the battery? My father-in-laws hip would give out all of a sudden, for no reason. He would come back from hunting ducks, and it would be fine, and then sneeze and it would go out. He got a hip replacement and it is great now.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of your ailments, mon ami. Your hip just "gives out" for no reason, or were you lifting the battery? My father-in-laws hip would give out all of a sudden, for no reason. He would come back from hunting ducks, and it would be fine, and then sneeze and it would go out. He got a hip replacement and it is great now.


LOL! Marc, I was picking up some "AA" batteries, so not much lifting was involved. The hip will just "give out" and the pain is tremendous when it happens. If I stop and sit or lean against a wall for a while, the pain ends and I can move again. The worst part is there is little warning. A slight twitch, then the pain begins and I can't move my right leg.

It seems to happen to me about once a month lately. I'm fine as long as I don't try to walk long distances. When grocery shopping, the cart assists me and I can go for a long ways.


----------



## MaxPower

The unfortunate thing Marc, is that Don may not be eligible for a hip replacement. Yes it would solve his hip problem, but there are other considerations such as Don's heart condition. This unfortunately would not allow him to have THR (total hip replacement).

BTW, Thanks for breakfast. I'm off to take my son to school and tackle the day. My wife just boarded the plane for Ottawa today and will return later this evening. The day trips I can handle, it's these five day excursions that are trying.

On the Gizmo front, we think we have solved the crating problem. We got rid of it. When we leave I just close the doors to all of the carpeted areas of the house and let him have free roam of the upstairs. So far we have had no accidents. We brought a trainer in and she concurred with our decision saying that some dogs just do not like the crate and it is best to get rid of it.


----------



## friend

Good morning/afternoon me friends. 

+2 and sunshine here, and there is hope. :clap:
I'm in the studio and it seem like I'm finally getting it
right with the Jazz-ish tune, The Phone Call.
Only two week until Anna comes. :love2:

Don: Sorry to hear about your trouble with your heart.
That happens to me sometimes too. It's my Cardiomyopathy
that is playing up on occasion. Then the next day I'm fine. 
Strange really. Hope you fell better tomorrow. 
..............

Álá' 8 / March 9

_The tabernacle of unity hath been raised; 
regard ye not one another as strangers. 
Ye are the fruits of one tree, 
and the leaves of one branch._

-Bahá'u'lláh 
Tablets of Bahá'u'lláh, p. 164


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Don: Sorry to hear about your trouble with your heart.
> That happens to me sometimes too. It's my Cardiomyopathy
> that is playing up on occasion. Then the next day I'm fine.
> Strange really. Hope you fell better tomorrow.


Thanks Camán, but it is a condition I just have to live with. I've had three heart attacks, all of them 10 years back and have two stents implanted in my heart. The last attack was severe and my heart now only functions at about 65% capacity of a normal heart, thus I cannot do many things I used to do.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Thanks Camán, but it is a condition I just have to live with. I've had three heart attacks, all of them 10 years back and have two stents implanted in my heart. The last attack was severe and my heart now only functions at about 65% capacity of a normal heart, thus I cannot do many things I used to do.


Ah, I see. Unfortunate it is to be restricted now when you should be
able to enjoy your retirement (you are retired or am I wrong?)
I hope it's not too bad, and that you don't have to worry about
it getting worse. My heart trouble is what it is, and most likely it
wont get any worse, since it has been stabile from when they found out
back in 2003. I saw the consultant a month ago and she was reassuring.


----------



## MaxPower

Don,

I loved the pics of how different people see your house. The last one was all so true. Good one!! :clap:


----------



## SINC

Yes, it was good Warren, but I can take no credit. As noted above the item, local journalist, blogger and friend David J Climenhaga pointed me to that one on a local real estate site.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> LOL! Marc, I was picking up some "AA" batteries, so not much lifting was involved. The hip will just "give out" and the pain is tremendous when it happens. If I stop and sit or lean against a wall for a while, the pain ends and I can move again. The worst part is there is little warning. A slight twitch, then the pain begins and I can't move my right leg.
> 
> It seems to happen to me about once a month lately. I'm fine as long as I don't try to walk long distances. When grocery shopping, the cart assists me and I can go for a long ways.


Oops.  I had visions of you lugging a big battery for the RV around the store, looking for a cart. It is amazing how quickly it can come on, and with no really warning. Luckily, it is not an every day sort of situation, but it still must be stressful.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Took the red-eye home last night, so I arrived early this morning... and then I had to remember where the heck I parked my car.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> The unfortunate thing Marc, is that Don may not be eligible for a hip replacement. Yes it would solve his hip problem, but there are other considerations such as Don's heart condition. This unfortunately would not allow him to have THR (total hip replacement).
> 
> BTW, Thanks for breakfast. I'm off to take my son to school and tackle the day. My wife just boarded the plane for Ottawa today and will return later this evening. The day trips I can handle, it's these five day excursions that are trying.
> 
> On the Gizmo front, we think we have solved the crating problem. We got rid of it. When we leave I just close the doors to all of the carpeted areas of the house and let him have free roam of the upstairs. So far we have had no accidents. We brought a trainer in and she concurred with our decision saying that some dogs just do not like the crate and it is best to get rid of it.


Did not know the THR and heart connection, Warren. 

Sounds like a good situation with Gizmo. This is why dogs need to be crate trained at a very early age. That way, the crate is their safe-spot. Still, you got Gizmo long after he should have been crate trained, so if this "free roam" works, go for it. Bon chance, mon ami. Any updated pics of the little guy? In color, since I would love to see what his true colors are now. Do they change as he grows, much like doxies?


----------



## MaxPower

At any rate, welcome home Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Took the red-eye home last night, so I arrived early this morning... and then I had to remember where the heck I parked my car.


Morning, Sonal. Welcome home. We would have picked you up at the airport with our new Doxie Limo Service. Door to door with a doxie on your lap in the back seat to comfort you.


----------



## MaxPower

His colors are relatively the same, except his back is starting to get some black coming through. It could also be that his fur is getting longer. He needs a haircut.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Two weeks and counting. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## danalicious

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Took the red-eye home last night, so I arrived early this morning... and then I had to remember where the heck I parked my car.


LMAO...I have been there. It took me so long to find my car and I was wandering for so long that airport security approached me. I guess they thought I was a prowler. :lmao:

They taught me a good trick with the car alarm on the key fob though. Hold it up to a filling (old skewl fillings) and that increases the range of the signal. Totally worked!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> His colors are relatively the same, except his back is starting to get some black coming through. It could also be that his fur is getting longer. He needs a haircut.


Still, some pics would be nice. We need more than just doxie pics here in The Shang.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> LMAO...I have been there. It took me so long to find my car and I was wandering for so long that airport security approached me. I guess they thought I was a prowler. :lmao:
> 
> They taught me a good trick with the car alarm on the key fob though. Hold it up to a filling (old skewl fillings) and that increases the range of the signal. Totally worked!


Morning, Dana. I tried that car alarm trick with my car in a crowded mall, and the mall security came upon me thinking I was trying to break into my own car. 

How are you doing today?


----------



## Sonal

danalicious said:


> They taught me a good trick with the car alarm on the key fob though. Hold it up to a filling (old skewl fillings) and that increases the range of the signal. Totally worked!


Really? I still have a couple of old-school fillings... I have GOT to try that.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Really? I still have a couple of old-school fillings... I have GOT to try that.


Are we talking about fillings in one's teeth?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day everybody


Afternoon, Garett. How are you doing these days?


----------



## Bolor

Congrats Don on over 250,000 hits on your blog. and I agree that the house pics were great. All too true.

G'day all.


----------



## SINC

Howdy Bob and thanks for all the items you send me for SAP, they really help.


----------



## Rps

Full house today, hello Marc, Sonal, Don, Garett, Caman et all. How is everyone today. Nice and sunny here in Bowmanville. Soon we will be off to LaSalle to check out the mansion in the air .... hope it will be of good weather ... it's a 6 hour drive from here so good weather is a must.

Don, hope you are feeling better. It's interesting how we get out of kilter doing normal things ... the heavy stuff we seem to take provisions for, but I know of many who have hurt their backs, knees, what ever just doing "normal" unthinking movements, such as just turning around to say hi. Getting old is not for the young I can tell you that.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> I recall that Don exercises on a treadmill.
> 
> That sort of exercise if done to excess causes an imbalance between the quadriceps and hamstring muscles and weakness in the gluteus maximus. ie: the front of the leg is too strong, the back of the legs and your ass are too weak. If you have an excessive forward tilt of the hips as a result of that exercise, expect these sort of problems.
> 
> The hamstrings and glutes must be exercised in order to bring the structure back into balance.


I have to argue this Garett.

Your quads in relation to walking really do nothing. It is your Hamstrings and Glutes that do all of the work for forward motion. All your Quads do is for extension - ie standing from a squat. When looking at gait patterns, the quads merely swing the leg forward to start the stride all over again. Granted a forward pelvic tilt can be problematic and a treadmill could possibly cause a habit forming forward pelvic tilt resulting in lower back pain. However with proper form and exercise the pelvic tilt can be corrected. This is of course not taking into account any sort of incline on a treadmill.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Yeah - busy in here this morning! That's good. 

I didn't know the car fob to filling trick either. I'll have to try it. I usually just press the alarm button on it anyways, and hope it is in range, and that I boarded the correct parking lot bus.

Hey, Maybe Dana is playing a trick on all of us - Having a good laugh thinking about all of us walking around parking lots holding our keys in our teeth. Baahahahaha! 

Don - sorry to hear about your hip and heart giving you grief lately. Hope that remedies itself soon. Off to check out SAP now....


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi Warren,
> 
> On a treadmill the hamstrings and glutes do much less work in the forward motion compared to running and walking. The motor is pulling the legs back for you. The quads support the main bulk and work of supporting body weight. When walking downhill, the quads work harder. The treadmill effect is similar in some ways to walking downhill. The track coming towards you increases the load on the quads while decreasing the load on the hamstrings compared to doing the same movements on the ground.
> 
> ] No, they do much more, they support the bulk of the weight. If that is all they did, you would fall on your face right after you stepped forward. It takes a small amount of strength to extend a leg forward. It takes much more strength to support that leg forward when the weight transfers to the leg. Quads are large strong muscles.
> 
> Treadmills should be used infrequently. Over the years I have come across many articles detailing the imbalance caused by them. Manual treadmills are better because you have to use your hamstrings and glutes to push it up to speed. Best to walk outside, but when the weather is lousy.


I should have mad myself more clear. 

Agreed that comparing a treadmill to actual walking is apples and oranges. Running on a treadmill is much different than running on the street. There are variances in terrain etc. I was simply comparing how muscles work in relation to the gait pattern. Agreed your quads do far more than follow through, I was trying to simplify the process. Yes they are a large muscle group and for a reason, balance, body weight et all. What I was referring to was the forward motion on a standard flat surface. The Glutes, Hams, Gastroc, and Soleus provide your push off. Where as the Quads and Tibialis Anterior are for follow through (amongst other things.

Treadmills are a fantastic low impact machine. I would rate them #2 on my list, Elliptical being #1. Any type of Lower Extremity rehabilitation is usually done on the Elliptical first then over to the Treadmill. However like all forms of exercise, proper form is important, otherwise there is the risk of injury. Being aware of your body mechanics will help reduce the risk of unnatural positioning such as a forward pelvic tilt, but this is a habitual positioning and if ignored could lead to problems down the road.


----------



## MaxPower

BTW Garett,

What's your take on this?

Spartacus Challenge, from Men's Health

I like workouts that use minimal equipment and is simple yet effective. I may give it a try.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> You did say you worked as a physiotherapist Warren?
> 
> From a quick glance at that, I think that there are may be plyometric movements in the training system. There is risk of injury if those are done. I think that P90X, crossfit, bootcamp, and HIT super intense short weight training sessions are very hard on the body and only sustainable for short periods of time (weeks and months). Running can be risky long term. Yoga needs to be done with a very good instructor or injuries can result. there are huge variations in different types of Yoga
> 
> Swimming is safe (unless you drown, unlikely), correct weight training is safe, also, I have it here, but don't use it as much as I should, the TRX suspension trainer is also good. If worried about injuries, try Pilates, before Yoga. I don't have much personal experience with Pilates, so I am going by what I learned from other people and the results they have gotten from it. Chinese Soft Internal Martial arts can be good too with emphasis on Qigong.
> 
> Also to consider, if you like minimal equipment, is a Bullworker, and even take a stab at Bruce Tenegers Isometrics course and even the Charles Atlas course. Online there is a good forum and info at I think www.bodyweightculture.com I might think of more things later on, this is off the top of my head.


Not a PT, a PTA. Don't get me in trouble. 

I like the fact that this program uses a lot of your stabilizer muscles to gain strength. By doing so you are working the whole area and your risk of injury is reduced in other activities. I've never been completely sold on plyometrics. They have always seemed to me to be risky. Although they seem good to train for short bursts of energy. Lance Armstrong uses plyometrics in his training. Squats I feel the same about, unless done in a smith machine where the weight can be controlled.

If you're a runner, expect to get your knee(s) replaced. I've seen and worked on many blown knees. Half were due to slips and falls, the other half was from running.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> Howdy Bob and thanks for all the items you send me for SAP, they really help.


You are more than welcome. Like all the others I enjoy reading SAP. And like all the others let's hope your hip and heart problems go away real soon. Be well my friend and say hi to Anne for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. I was just thinking of you as I was whipping up a prelim batch of green Bolor Special for next week's St.Patrick's Day bash at The Cafe Chez Marc. I have arranged to bring over a fine singer, Paul David Hewson, who is the lead vocalist of a small Dublin-based rock band. I was hoping to get Caman to come with him and play as well. We shall see.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Are we talking about fillings in one's teeth?


Yes Marc, I am talking about fillings in one's teeth. Apparently the mercury/silver amalgam really is a transmitter of some sort.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Maybe Dana is playing a trick on all of us - Having a good laugh thinking about all of us walking around parking lots holding our keys in our teeth. Baahahahaha!


Kim, I am completely serious. I had to try it from different angles, but it did work. I thought the airport security guards were having fun at my expense, but they were serious. And you don't put the fob in your mouth - now THAT would be funny - you just hold it to your cheek near one of your fillings.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Yes Marc, I am talking about fillings in one's teeth. Apparently the mercury/silver amalgam really is a transmitter of some sort.


When I was a boy, my father used me as the remote control, and I had to hold the rabbit ears antenna in my mouth to help with reception.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi other people. I hope that all are well today.


I, being an "other person", am doing well today.


----------



## MaxPower

MazterCBlazter said:


> I think plyometrics should be only used by elite athletes looking to get that fraction of a percentile advantage and under correct supervision.
> 
> I avoid running, I want to maintain a strong and healthy body well into advancing years. I now deliberately avoid any risky and destructive activity to my body. I see so many people with bad injuries they got young, not going away, only getting worse as they age.
> 
> Interesting that you prefer squats in a Smith Machine. I like to do deep barbell squats, one of my favourite exercises. I think if you go deep it not only hits more muscle groups, it builds protection for the knees. I'm very strong in the squat. In my experience, more people seem to get injured squatting on the Smith machine tan with freeweights. Although I now see in public gyms much less than 1 in 10 people seem to know how to do the squat properly. Twenty years ago, most people in gyms seemed to know how to do them properly.
> 
> I train at home now. last time I was at the gym I saw one fellow that was doing the squat properly, he came up to me after I did my sets and told me that he thought I was the only guy in the gym that knew how to do that lift correctly. We had a discussion on how bad we both thought the personal trainers were. I think bad form is a killer, especially on the squat, and I don't know why proper instruction on using freeweights seems to be so rare.
> 
> Why do you think squats are not a good exercise?


I do believe that squats are a good exercise - if done properly. I have seen too many people struggling to lift the heavy weight and using improper form. That's a recipe for disaster. This is why I like the Smith. The weights travel along a fixed shaft and there are lock out pegs just incase you get into trouble. It just makes sense to me. However, it is probably because of this fail safe that people get over confident and try to push the limits.

Other than improper form and too heavy of weights, I feel the squat is a fantastic exercise and have used wall squats with muscle stimulation for rehabilitating knee injuries.


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> I recall that Don exercises on a treadmill.
> 
> That sort of exercise if done to excess causes an imbalance between the quadriceps and hamstring muscles and weakness in the gluteus maximus. ie: the front of the leg is too strong, the back of the legs and your ass are too weak. If you have an excessive forward tilt of the hips as a result of that exercise, expect these sort of problems.
> 
> The hamstrings and glutes must be exercised in order to bring the structure back into balance.


Hmmm.
New glasses maybe. 
I read: an _*ambulance*_ between the quadriceps and hamstring muscles


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. I was just thinking of you as I was whipping up a prelim batch of green Bolor Special for next week's St.Patrick's Day bash at The Cafe Chez Marc. I have arranged to bring over a fine singer, Paul David Hewson, who is the lead vocalist of a small Dublin-based rock band. I was hoping to get Caman to come with him and play as well. We shall see.


We have a mutual friend, by I haven't met Mr B yet. 
When I meet him we will arrange an appearance at the Café of cause.


----------



## friend

danalicious said:


> Yes Marc, I am talking about fillings in one's teeth. Apparently the mercury/silver amalgam really is a transmitter of some sort.


I had my mercury fillings removed 25 years ago.
On occasion they became warm, almost hot, which was unsettling
at the least. This was before I became a bahái and I still drank alcohol
and had read that before extracting them you should not only take a whole
lot of vitamins, but also a wee dram. So I opted for whiskey.
When I had the last filling taken out I said: I'm happy that's over.
I don't like drinking early in the morning. The dentist looked at me
with surprice, so I explained and she said:
I'm glad you told me. I thought you were an alcoholic, drinking
that early and coming smelling of alcohol every time you were here. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Evening Kim, Warren, Bob, Gareth and Dana.
Hope ye are well.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> We have a mutual friend, by I haven't met Mr B yet.
> When I meet him we will arrange an appearance at the Café of cause.


Well, he has been dying to come to Newfoundland and Labrador, the home of Irish music here in North America. So, I thought I would throw his band a gig or two to help them out. You are welcome to come and let them headline for you. Or, maybe the three of us could sing? We could call ourselves the "You Three".


----------



## danalicious

friend said:


> I had my mercury fillings removed 25 years ago.
> On occasion they became warm, almost hot, which was unsettling
> at the least. This was before I became a bahái and I still drank alcohol
> and had read that before extracting them you should not only take a whole
> lot of vitamins, but also a wee dram. So I opted for whiskey.
> When I had the last filling taken out I said: I'm happy that's over.
> I don't like drinking early in the morning. The dentist looked at me
> with surprice, so I explained and she said:
> I'm glad you told me. I thought you were and alcoholic, drinking
> that early and coming smelling of alcohol every time you were here. :lmao:


:lmao:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, he has been dying to come to Newfoundland and Labrador, the home of Irish music here in North America. So, I thought I would throw his band a gig or two to help them out. You are welcome to come and let them headline for you. Or, maybe the three of us could sing? We could call ourselves the "You Three".


Maybe we need someone to fourtify the sound with.


----------



## friend

Good night Shangriens.
Off to Sleeptonia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. We shall have to get in some practice sessions before the 17th. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night myself as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you are feeling better. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Down early tonight Garett?


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 
Although it is still -1 here we have a glorious sunshine
which makes up for the lack of thawing of the snow horror. 

Going to work at home today, but first I'm taking Liam to
playschool and then a quick trip to the bank before going home.
................
Álá' 9 / March 10

_Today there is no greater glory for man than that of service 
in the cause of the “Most Great Peace”. 
Peace is light whereas war is darkness. 
Peace is life; war is death. 
Peace is guidance; war is error. 
Peace is the foundation of God; war is satanic institution. 
Peace is the illumination of the world of humanity; 
war is the destroyer of human foundations_.
Abdu'l-Bahá

More on peace from Abdu'lBahá


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Morning Gareth.
Que pasa?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Garett. How are you both this fine sunny morning?

I shall make our famous "Over the Hump Day" Breakfast for you both, as well as anyone who decides to rise and face the day. Enjoy, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and thanks for the OTHD brekkie Marc. Today is puppy day again on SAP as a pup demonstrates how to properly lick a bowl. Now, I'm off to work.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast, but I'll just have some tea this morning. I started coming down with a cold last night and may just need some special chicken soup to help cure this thing. Know of anybody who makes some good chicken soup and delivers?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone and thanks for the OTHD brekkie Marc. Today is puppy day again on SAP as a pup demonstrates how to properly lick a bowl. Now, I'm off to work.


Morning, Don. How is your hip?

Luckily, doxie pups are far neater eaters then the pup in the bowl at SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast, but I'll just have some tea this morning. I started coming down with a cold last night and may just need some special chicken soup to help cure this thing. Know of anybody who makes some good chicken soup and delivers?


Morning, Warren. Where do you want the soup delivered? We make fresh, home-made chicken soup from a recipe left to me by my Jewish grandmother. We deliver via Doxie Express.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Hope everybody is doing well today.

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc...Hope the pups are all in fine form this morning too. Please send an extra bowl of soup to Calgary too.. (cough cough) I think I may be coming down with a code too. You know, preventative measures. Thanks.

Warren - Sorry to hear you are coming down with a cold....get better soon. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon!

Caman - Enjoy the sunshine - It's a dull overcast day here and -7. Bleaghhh.

Garett - Hey is it one R and two Ts or two Rs and one T or 2 T's and 2 R's? Or none of the aforementioned? Have a good day!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How is your hip?
> 
> Luckily, doxie pups are far neater eaters then the pup in the bowl at SAP.


I am feeling great today thanks Marc. Even the hip is good so I might venture out and do a little shopping later.

I like to stop by MacD's and pick up a small order of fries to share with Jett. He just loves the darn things and I let him have a half dozen or so a couple of times a month. The little shaver calls me "PA" now. Seems he dropped the "gram", but I don't mind a bit. Takes me back to the days of Ma and Pa Kettle.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc...Hope the pups are all in fine form this morning too. Please send an extra bowl of soup to Calgary too.. (cough cough) I think I may be coming down with a code too. You know, preventative measures. Thanks." On its way, Kim. Sorry to hear that you have a "code". 

Pups are doing well. Enjoying the sun this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am feeling great today thanks Marc. Even the hip is good so I might venture out and do a little shopping later.
> 
> I like to stop by MacD's and pick up a small order of fries to share with Jett. He just loves the darn things and I let him have a half dozen or so a couple of times a month. The little shaver calls me "PA" now. Seems he dropped the "gram", but I don't mind a bit. Takes me back to the days of Ma and Pa Kettle.


Good to hear, Don. Strange that the hip will go and then just be fine the next day. Must drive you nuts.

Ma and Pa Kettle ............... not sure how many in The Shang will get that reference. I do, however, which dates me as well.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Don that burger in SAP reminds me of O'Ryan outside of the Tech Centre in Stirling Heights....

By the way Don, just a thought for your SAP page. I'm sure you've had it listed but I haven't noticed it if you have and that is a service club calendar page. You could place a calendar in the page with all the dates of meetings and events for all the service clubs in St. Albert. Thus you would have only to up load it once a month but you would be able to place ads around it everyday. Then, the service clubs could provide an account of the event and that would surround the calendar. Might be some ad revenue there....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

Good Marc, just heading out the door to visit the mansion in the sky. So I will talk to you all later in the week. Have good days...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good Marc, just heading out the door to visit the mansion in the sky. So I will talk to you all later in the week. Have good days...


Rp is going to visit God, everyone. I wonder what words of wisdom he shall bestow upon us when he returns???

We must treat him with proper respect upon his arrival back to The Shang.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Rp is going to visit God, everyone. I wonder what words of wisdom he shall bestow upon us when he returns???
> 
> We must treat him with proper respect upon his arrival back to The Shang.


The words of wisdom will be fine, but what if he brings back
some telling off to someone that sometimes slip up. 
I have a friend that is worried about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

So long as Rp does not request that we build him a calf of gold ............... or to sacrifice a doxie on its alter. We shall see.


----------



## friend

What pet does God have?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> What pet does God have?


God has a doxie ........... everyone knows that, Caman.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> God has a doxie ........... everyone knows that, Caman.


It was a trick question.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It was a trick question.


Good one, Caman. Yes, God love doxies. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Tis Garett
> 
> Good day all


Afternoon, Garett.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> God has a doxie ........... everyone knows that, Caman.


That reminds me, soft sculpture was on exhibit at the college yesterday. Had to capture a photo for you and yours. 







Schnitzel the Dog, by Iva Kezic​


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> That reminds me, soft sculpture was on exhibit at the college yesterday. Had to capture a photo for you and yours.
> View attachment 13301
> 
> Schnitzel the Dog, by Iva Kezic​


Thanks, Kim. Yes, "Schnitzel the Dog", by Iva Kezic, was on dislay at The Museum of Modern Art in New York City. Kezic, who is from Vienna, Austria, is a true lover of doxies. He has two standard smooth doxies, Oscar and Meyer, who are European champions. Hard to believe that this work of "art" is valued at over 10 million euros. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some herbal tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some herbal tea. Anyone interested?


Oh yeah. 
Todays fast is over and me need some nice, tasty liquid.


----------



## SINC

Thanks, but no thanks, The Local opens in 16 minutes and a cold stein and a crib game await me today. Who knows, maybe even a game of KENO?

Guess you could say I'm no tea granny.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some herbal tea. Anyone interested?


Always. 

How are you, Marc?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Always.
> 
> How are you, Marc?


I am fine, Sonal. I trust that you found your car and are now back home. So, tea for you, me and Caman. Anyone else?


----------



## friend

Time for bed.
Good night me friends.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Fortunately, I remembered that I had parked near the edge of the lot.... there are only four edges.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Fortunately, I remembered that I had parked near the edge of the lot.... there are only four edges.


True, in this dimension, at least. If you believe in String Theory, you would still be looking for your car. Whatever, we are glad you are back ......... and did not leave your heart in Stan & Fran's Disco. :love2:


----------



## Cameo

"The String Theory?" What is that?

I am looking after my landlords dogs and when I go back to feed them my neighbours two great danes have been charging at me and barking at me from about four feet away - and they weren't stopping, just bouncing around me barking like loonies.
The bigger one (older) stays farther back but the younger one, chester, is right in my face.

Well, the damn dog really only wants to play. I started putting doggy biscuits in my pocket and started throwing snowballs - which he ran after. I was then able to bribe him to sit and take a biscuit. We are grand friends now and he isn't nearly as annoying as when charging at me. Dogs are about 40 lbs heavier (each) then I am!

I had told the owner I really didn't like his dogs charging at me - a bit unnerving when they are big enough to practically look you in the face when standing on four paws. Now the only thing I have to watch is that they don't knock me flying as they seem to want to play together while I am in the middle.

Nite Caman! Oh yes, I had a question for you. I have a friend who writes poetry - old english style writing, christian based. Do you write lyrics for others or only for yourself? He has some he wants to put to music and I thought of you.

I had a job interview yesterday - in a sales/marketing position and graphic design as a part of the job. I am hoping for a second interview next week, I shall know by Monday or Tuesday! 

Hoping everyone is well, wishing you all a good night. Don - hoping you are feeling better - I seem to remember reading you were feeling off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Good luck with this second interview next week. May good Karma come your way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May you be as lucky with your job search as you were with those two dogs. Stick to dogs this size and you shall do well. Paix, mom amie.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> Nite Caman! Oh yes, I had a question for you. I have a friend who writes poetry - old english style writing, christian based. Do you write lyrics for others or only for yourself? He has some he wants to put to music and I thought of you.
> 
> I had a job interview yesterday - in a sales/marketing position and graphic design as a part of the job. I am hoping for a second interview next week, I shall know by Monday or Tuesday!


Hi Jeanne.
I sometime work with or for others.
It depends on the purpose, what it is about, and if I have the time.
I normally do it on commission, but sometimes I do it for free, 
if it is a worthy cause. Give me some more info and we'll see.

Good luck with the interview.


----------



## friend

Good morning Shang. 
I hope ye had a good nights sleep.

Here it's a gray morning with -2.
We have a saxophone player coming today to put down
some sweet note, so I will work at home, being obsolite
in the studio. Work might be a big word for it. 
I'll try to get something done at home and see if I can write some. 

.................
Álá' 10 / March 11

_O SON OF SPIRIT! My first counsel is this: 
Possess a pure, kindly and radiant heart, 
that thine may be a sovereignty ancient, 
imperishable and everlasting._
Bahá'u'lláh

_O SON OF BEING! My love is My stronghold; 
he that entereth therein is safe and secure, 
and he that turneth away shall surely stray and perish._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with lots of sunshine this morning, so eggs sunny side up shall be on the menu, along with an array of fruits, cereals, muffins, bagels, and eggs any way you like them. Tea and coffee shall be freshly brewed throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán and Marc. Sunny side up, eh? I haven't had an egg cooked that way in years, so it will be a treat. No bacon? 

An interesting item on SAP this morning regarding a "Frost Amplification Zone" in Quebec. Never heard of such a thing before, but it is a thing of beauty indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Enjoy your eggs ............. I only like scrambled eggs.

The ZAG pics were incredible. I never heard of this "zone" either.


----------



## SINC

Only scrambled? Oh my you're missing the best part, dipping your toast in the runny yolk. I actually prefer them so a bit of the white is runny too as in a soft boiled egg. Yum.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Only scrambled? Oh my you're missing the best part, dipping your toast in the runny yolk. I actually prefer them so a bit of the white is runny too as in a soft boiled egg. Yum.


 This is exactly the sort of egg that I don't like. Still, to each their own and we aim to please here at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.

See you used the "same dog" joke. Merci. I shall send them along as I find them, or when students send them in to me.


----------



## SINC

We aim to please here at SAP too.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and Don.
Hope ye are well.

I'm skipping breakfast again, thanks anyway, since I'm still fasting.
I'm taking the opportunity to slim down a bit too, due to an early
arrival, but pleasant, by the wife on the 24th of this.
She is coming to see me, not my big stomach. 
It is though making me a wee bit week, so I'm not doing
many nots today either. No juice in the tanks.
I'm going to sit down and watch some Sci-Fi, and
then go back to cleaning the apartment.
The temperature has go up to +2 and the sun is out, so I feel happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck on your fast, Caman. I shall not tempt you with anything. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Good morning Camán and Marc. Sunny side up, eh? I haven't had an egg cooked that way in years, so it will be a treat. No bacon?
> 
> An interesting item on SAP this morning regarding a "Frost Amplification Zone" in Quebec. Never heard of such a thing before, but it is a thing of beauty indeed.


Good morning Marc and Don.

I prefer my eggs sunny side up with the whites runny as well. Lots of pepper on them and dip your toast in the yolk an whites. However I usually just scramble my eggs since that's what the rest of the family likes and it's a pain to dirty two pans.

My secret to scrambled eggs is to really whip them with a whisk. You have to whip them until you see lots of tiny bubbles in the egg. this incorporates air into the eggs and makes them really light and fluffy. Warning though, your arm will get tired.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. I agree with your whisking technique. Everyone here likes my scrambled eggs on Sunday morning. 

How are you today .......... and your boys .......... and little Gizmo?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. I'll be happy with the same fare as Don this morning, please and thanks.

Don- Off to check out the FAZ and ZAG on SAP soon. Glad you are feeling better.

Caman - Good Luck with the fast and good news that your wife is arriving early.

Hi Warren - The scrambled eggs sound good too - I always add a bit of milk (or cream - mwaahahahah)) to them before I whip & scramble them. That offsets the drying factor of the pan. 

Jeanne - Good luck on the interview. Those big dogs sound rather intimidating to me. Would probably knock me flat too. 

Haven't seen Leslie or Mona around lately?? Must be busy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you and Kacey doing these days? Has she been bugging you for a doxie puppy?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you and Kacey doing these days? Has she been bugging you for a doxie puppy?


We _both_ have colds this morning now. (Actually, she started it, I copied - you know how that goes) 

Please send soup to stay and 5 baby doxies for a visit.:love2: Thanks. 

That last picture of them is great! So warm and comfortable looking.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> We _both_ have colds this morning now. (Actually, she started it, I copied - you know how that goes)
> 
> Please send soup to stay and 5 baby doxies for a visit.:love2: Thanks.
> 
> That last picture of them is great! So warm and comfortable looking.


Soup is on the way, Kim, for the two of you. Homemade chicken soup from my Jewish grandmother's recipe. We shall send this, as well as five of the cuddly doxie pups, for you and Kacey via Doxie Express. Hope it helps. Remember, each one can easily be held in your hands, and they still need to be kept warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning all.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today? Getting back into the swing of things at work?


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone!
Another rainy - and snowy - day here in Vancouver. I find it ironic that with all the Olympic fanfare, we had no snow, but now that no one is really looking, we have fresh snow for the Paralympics! 

We tried to get tickets to sledge hockey and curling, but I am pleased to report the Canadian games are sold out. Sadly, my five-year-old will miss out...he has been asking to watch sledge hockey for the last month.

Kim, I hope you and your daughter are feeling better. Marc, I'd like to try some of your bubbie's soup please!


----------



## danalicious

And Marc, the doxies are so adorable! Mazel Tov!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. I agree with your whisking technique. Everyone here likes my scrambled eggs on Sunday morning.
> 
> How are you today .......... and your boys .......... and little Gizmo?


I'm doing better today. Yesterday I felt really tired, achy and had a sore throat. By dinnertime, I felt like my old self. Must have been the chicken soup via doxie express.  The boys are doing well. Next week my oldest is on March break for two weeks. Wish me luck.

Gizmo has been doing really well except for today. He and an accident while I took my son to school. This was despite the fact that I put him outside three times before we left. Not sure what the issue was there.



KC4 said:


> Hi Warren - The scrambled eggs sound good too - I always add a bit of milk (or cream - mwaahahahah)) to them before I whip & scramble them. That offsets the drying factor of the pan.


I add milk to my eggs as well. I just thought that was a given. I may have to try some cream. That sounds sinful.

Like I said before, if we lived close together, I would weigh 300 lbs.

I might have to tag along in the summertime with my wife if she visits her stores in Calgary and Edmonton. This way I can pay you and Don a visit. If you'll have me that is.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you today? Getting back into the swing of things at work?


Work took a swing at me withing moments of stepping off the plane...


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> And Marc, the doxies are so adorable! Mazel Tov!


Afternoon, Dana. Thank you. In a week of so they shall open their eyes. 

Glad to see you back in The Shang. Soup is on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, good luck with your cold and little G-man. Remember, he is still a pup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Work took a swing at me withing moments of stepping off the plane...


Sonal, remember what Muhammad Ali said, "Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee." Don't let work take a punch at you to knock you down. Still, if it does and if you fall, fall forward. That way, you are going in the right direction. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Good morning all.


Good morning Sonal.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, good luck with your cold and little G-man. Remember, he is still a pup.


I just spoke to our trainer and she reminded me of this fact. Still at full size, it is hard to think of him as a pup.

Our trainer said because he didn't eliminate this morning and knew we were rushing to leave could have triggered the not eliminating outside and wasn't able to control it inside while we were gone. It's just one of those things I guess.


----------



## Cameo

Marc - those puppy pix are adorable. Do you mind if I use the pix you posted under mine in an artistic sense? If I can, then email me a higher res pix. I will of course send you a copy of the final product. If you do not wish me to use the pix, then no problem.

I like eggs almost any way you can make them. I LOVE eggs benedict, but don't know how to make them, I have only tried them once but they were fantastic.
Eggs and cheese have to be my favourite.

It is sooo gorgeous outside that I cleaned out the back workroom this morning and we have to take a trip to the dump later this afternoon. Tomorrow I should be able to get my license back as the ticket has finally been paid and all I have to do is pay the reinstatement fee and I can DRIVE again. :clap::clap: I hate being driven around tptptptp

My snowbells are popping up everywhere!!! I check every day to see how many more have pushed through.

Hoping everyone's day is full of sunshine.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon Jeanne.

Nice to see you here.

How's the volunteering going if at all?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I just spoke to our trainer and she reminded me of this fact. Still at full size, it is hard to think of him as a pup.
> 
> Our trainer said because he didn't eliminate this morning and knew we were rushing to leave could have triggered the not eliminating outside and wasn't able to control it inside while we were gone. It's just one of those things I guess.


Sounds accurate, Warren. Give the little guy some time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Marc - those puppy pix are adorable. Do you mind if I use the pix you posted under mine in an artistic sense? If I can, then email me a higher res pix. I will of course send you a copy of the final product. If you do not wish me to use the pix, then no problem.
> 
> I like eggs almost any way you can make them. I LOVE eggs benedict, but don't know how to make them, I have only tried them once but they were fantastic.
> Eggs and cheese have to be my favourite.
> 
> It is sooo gorgeous outside that I cleaned out the back workroom this morning and we have to take a trip to the dump later this afternoon. Tomorrow I should be able to get my license back as the ticket has finally been paid and all I have to do is pay the reinstatement fee and I can DRIVE again. :clap::clap: I hate being driven around tptptptp
> 
> My snowbells are popping up everywhere!!! I check every day to see how many more have pushed through.
> 
> Hoping everyone's day is full of sunshine.


No problem, Jeanne. PM your email address once again and specifically what pic you would like.

Good luck with your license.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds accurate, Warren. Give the little guy some time.


I always joke that we can always have BBQ gizmo if he doesn't smarten up.

Like I said, because he was full size when we got him it's hard to associate him as a puppy. It's funny though he knows he did a bad thing and is really sucking up to me today.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck on your fast, Caman. I shall not tempt you with anything. Paix, mon ami.


Ah well, I'm strong in my belief and a stubborn man. 
Bring it on. It might make me exceed my cooking skills tonight.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> I like eggs almost any way you can make them. I LOVE eggs benedict, but don't know how to make them, I have only tried them once but they were fantastic.
> Eggs and cheese have to be my favourite.


Hi Jeanne.

I made them when I was young. Before becoming a vegetarian.
As I remember it wasn't that difficult, so give it a try. 

Eggs benedict





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Actually, I might give it a go myself.
With veg. bacon of cause.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Glad to see you back in The Shang. Soup is on its way.


Glad to be back. Thanks for the soup! The doxie express was ridiculously fast today. :lmao:


----------



## danalicious

danalicious said:


> We tried to get tickets to sledge hockey and curling, but I am pleased to report the Canadian games are sold out. Sadly, my five-year-old will miss out...he has been asking to watch sledge hockey for the last month.


I am doing a happy dance. When my son told me this morning - again - he wanted to see sledge hockey, I explained to him that the tickets for all the Canadian games were sold out.

He thought about it for a minute and then told me to try to get tickets for a USA game. My little ambassador informed me it's okay to cheer for the USA since they are our neighbours!

So we are off to the game this Saturday. He will be over the moon!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Glad to be back. Thanks for the soup! The doxie express was ridiculously fast today. :lmao:


Good to hear that, Dana. Yes, they are fast in times of need.

Kudos on the USA tickets, Dana.


----------



## friend

danalicious said:


> I am doing a happy dance. When my son told me this morning - again - he wanted to see sledge hockey, I explained to him that the tickets for all the Canadian games were sold out.
> 
> He thought about it for a minute and then told me to try to get tickets for a USA game. My little ambassador informed me it's okay to cheer for the USA since they are our neighbours!
> 
> So we are off to the game this Saturday. He will be over the moon!!!!


Hi Dana.
Nice to see you. 
That's a fine boy you got there. Well done raising him with good values. :clap: 
Have a good game.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I always joke that we can always have BBQ gizmo if he doesn't smarten up.
> 
> Like I said, because he was full size when we got him it's hard to associate him as a puppy. It's funny though he knows he did a bad thing and is really sucking up to me today.


That's what many doxie owners say, Warren. Still, once they are bigger, they don't taste as good, and don't fit in the bun. Still, as pups, they are very tasty and just right in size.


----------



## danalicious

friend said:


> That's a fine boy you got there. Well done raising him with good values. :clap:
> Have a good game.


Thank Caman. We feel that the best thing we can teach our kids is to be polite and welcoming to everyone. If they learn that lesson, then I think we have done our job as parents.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Thank Caman. We feel that the best thing we can teach our kids is to be polite and welcoming to everyone. If they learn that lesson, then I think we have done our job as parents.


Good for you, Dana. By the power vested in my by The United States of America, I shall make your son an honorary American citizen for this weekend. That way, he may chant "USA .... USA .... USA ..." with pride.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hectic day grading this afternoon. I could use some herbal tea ............. or a nap. Can't stop yawning.


----------



## friend

danalicious said:


> Thank Caman. We feel that the best thing we can teach our kids is to be polite and welcoming to everyone. If they learn that lesson, then I think we have done our job as parents.


Well put me friend. Well put. :clap:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Dana. By the power vested in my by The United States of America, I shall make your son an honorary American citizen for this weekend. That way, he may chant "USA .... USA .... USA ..." with pride.


.


----------



## danalicious

▲

Thanks for making me smile!


----------



## friend

I read about the UK law about protection from discrimination on Dons web page.
I'm, as ye know, a vegetarian and as a bahái I don't drink, 
so it would apply to me if I lived there.
But I must say that I would never have thought that I needed
a law as protection. A simple: -Well that is what I choose to do, init.
is enough for me as "protection". I don't need laws. 
Laws can be contra productive, as I think such a laws might very well be.
People who discriminate need laws that protect _them_ from being
silly, foolish and rather stupid and maybe a defragmentation and 
a restart of the brain. Poor sods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Caman. Soon you shall be in the good old USA.


----------



## SINC

I came across this today and thought some of you might enjoy it:


----------



## friend

Nice Don. 
Insightful child indeed.


----------



## friend

I've just watch a program about the textile industry in India.
For us to have cheep clothes to buy, they are working for wages 
that they can't live on and the farmer are using so much pesticides
that they endanger their health and pollute the ground water so bad
that a big part of the population in the area get cancer.
The only way is to buy more expensive clothes and preferably
made of organically grown cotton.
I must look into this properly and get a plan for the family,
so that we can change the way we buy clothes and textiles.
For every kg of fabric produced they use 1 kg of pesticides. 
That is so wrong, so very wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nice Don.
> Insightful child indeed.


I strongly agree, Caman. Brought a tear to my eye. :-( 

Good one, Don. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I've just watch a program about the textile industry in India.
> For us to have cheep clothes to buy, they are working for wages
> that they can't live on and the farmer are using so much pesticides
> that they endanger their health and pollute the ground water so bad
> that a big part of the population in the area get cancer.
> The only way is to buy more expensive clothes and preferably
> made of organically grown cotton.
> I must look into this properly and get a plan for the family,
> so that we can change the way we buy clothes and textiles.
> For every kg of fabric produced they use 1 kg of pesticides.
> That is so wrong, so very wrong.


Again, I agree. Before independence, India could not make its own clothes, but import them from England, and could not even make their own salt. Gandhi began his campaign for "home rule" and then independence around these two issues.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Again, I agree. Before independence, India could not make its own clothes, but import them from England, and could not even make their own salt. Gandhi began his campaign for "home rule" and then independence around these two issues.


Yes, and now the global economy are forcing them
to go back to where they were, or even worse, further back.
And for what?
Just so we can save money and buy more fancy things.
I rather have a smaller house and no car, if we all would
give up something to even out the differences.
Alone, I will do as much as I can.
But all together, I'm willing to go far and cut out a lot
of the good life we have today.
Things must change, and sooner rather then later.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Like I said before, if we lived close together, I would weigh 300 lbs.
> 
> I might have to tag along in the summertime with my wife if she visits her stores in Calgary and Edmonton. This way I can pay you and Don a visit. If you'll have me that is.


That would be AWESOME! Just let me know when! Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Things must change, and sooner rather then later. " I strongly agree, Caman.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> That would be AWESOME! Just let me know when! Woot!


+1!

And ya never know where I might show up with my motor home either.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Late again, but so what.
I rather be a wee bit tired then sleep my life away.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> +1!
> 
> And ya never know where I might show up with my motor home either.


In Bellevue one day I hope.


----------



## SINC

You never know Camán, you never know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> +1!
> 
> And ya never know where I might show up with my motor home either.


Well, you could drive from Halifax to North Sydney, NS, and take either a 7 hour ferry ride or a 14 hour ferry ride. Then, you would have either a 12 or a four hour drive to St.John's. Then, you could camp out at the trailer park in Pippy Park ................. and invite Deborah and me to see your RV. We could bring the doxies so you would feel right at home. 

Of course, with an RV your size, you should have booked a spot on the ferry in December.


----------



## SINC

Or, you could visit her brother in Edmonton and I could camp there and you could see the RV and enjoy a glass of wine together. That of course would be a much cheaper alternative for yours truly. I heard those ferry rides are pricey, not to mention the cost of gas to get it to NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Or, you could visit her brother in Edmonton and I could camp there and you could see the RV and enjoy a glass of wine together. That of course would be a much cheaper alternative for yours truly. I heard those ferry rides are pricey, not to mention the cost of gas to get it to NL.


Sad, but all too true about the ferry, and the cost of gas is about $1.20 a liter. When they took our railroads away, we were promised better ferry service and a better TCH. We got neither.

So, it will have to be a trip to Edmonton if I am going to see you.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> +1!
> 
> And ya never know where I might show up with my motor home either.


Are you getting at something that I should be aware of Don??


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Are you getting at something that I should be aware of Don??


Not yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. 

First one in The Cafe Chez Marc might make our famous "TGIF" breakfast. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Not yet.


Planning a trip perhaps?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Planning a trip perhaps?


Who, me?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> +1!
> 
> And ya never know where I might show up with my motor home either.


Woot!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Woot!


I have a good friend that lives in Chaparral in south Cowtown Kim. It is a right turn west off the end of the Deerfoot and the first left at the top of the hill once you cross the Bow river.

That anywhere near you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made our famous "TGIF Breakfast", and have brought in a shipment of BC flowers to brighten up the Cafe. You may have anything you want for breakfast as a way of ending this week. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for breakfast.

Question of the day: What moves faster, the piano player's fingers on the keyboard or the dancers feet on the floor? The answer is on SAP in our featured video, "Boogie Woogie" this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for breakfast.
> 
> Question of the day: What moves faster, the piano player's fingers on the keyboard or the dancers feet on the floor? The answer is on SAP in our featured video, "Boogie Woogie" this morning.


Not sure how, but the dancers feet were moving quicker, at least in my opinion. My knees hurt from just watching the clip. Cool, man. 

Liked the animal pics. Feel free to use any of the doxie pics I post here if you want. Really cool jet pics as well.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Marc and Don.

Thanks for the breakfast. I'm going to need the energy. Today is the start of March Break (actually after school is) and we have decided to keep my oldest home from school today since they are going swimming this afternoon and we are not comfortable with him in a pool since he's not a really strong swimmer yet.

So we will go to the library this morning, blockbuster and then for a treat, McDonalds. Should be a fun morning.

Oh, and Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, sounds like a plan. Happy Friday to you as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren. 

Marc, I did a whoops on SAP this morning and forgot the lead item. You might want to take another quick peek at it, the cutest darn thing I've come across in a while. It made my Friday morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

What a cute picture ............. however, I am not sure "what came", especially with that expression.  

My pic is posting #58558 is the closest I get to a reaction that it is Friday here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## MaxPower

Don, we call those thunder cheeks.

Very cute.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the video ideas Warren. I am trying to find shorter versions of them though, as nine and even five minutes are too long for SAP. I try to keep videos to less than three minutes for reader convenience. Attention spans are too short for the average person to sit through nine minutes on SAP, where an average visit lasts about three to four minutes.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Thanks for the video ideas Warren. I am trying to find shorter versions of them though, as nine and even five minutes are too long for SAP. I try to keep videos to less than three minutes for reader convenience. Attention spans are too short for the average person to sit through nine minutes on SAP, where an average visit lasts about three to four minutes.


I had a feeling they might be too long but none the less really interesting. If you can't use them no hard feelings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here are some "filler bits" for SAP.

NYC funeral home van ticketed, then towed - with body inside

Man working on home computer in Peterborough, Ont., bit by stray snake


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for TGIF breakfast Marc. The BC flowers are great! I admit some jealousy of those on the West Coast that are already enjoying flowers in their yards. Nothing even close to sprouting here.

Warren - Have a good day with the boys. Sounds like fun.

No Caman yet? 



SINC said:


> I have a good friend that lives in Chaparral in south Cowtown Kim. It is a right turn west off the end of the Deerfoot and the first left at the top of the hill once you cross the Bow river.
> 
> That anywhere near you?


Not terribly near, (I'm more central) but I can get there in about 15-20 minutes! Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you today?

With a light snow falling just now here in St. John's, thoughts of flowers will have to wait until June.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for TGIF breakfast Marc. The BC flowers are great! I admit some jealousy of those on the West Coast that are already enjoying flowers in their yards. Nothing even close to sprouting here.
> 
> Warren - Have a good day with the boys. Sounds like fun.
> 
> No Caman yet?
> 
> 
> Not terribly near, (I'm more central) but I can get there in about 15-20 minutes! Woot!


Good morning Kim.

It will be fun with the boys. We're going to go to Blockbuster to rent Planet 51 and then to McDonalds (they have cool Star Wars toys you know) The library will wait until next week. we need something to do then as well.

The problem is, when they're home, they are constantly eating. They're by no means overweight, lean and mean, but they sometimes eat more than I do.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good morning Kim.
> 
> It will be fun with the boys. We're going to go to Blockbuster to rent Planet 51 and then to McDonalds (they have cool Star Wars toys you know) The library will wait until next week. we need something to do then as well.
> 
> The problem is, when they're home, they are constantly eating. They're by no means overweight, lean and mean, but they sometimes eat more than I do.


Warren, I got my son hooked on carrots, celery and apples when he was at the age of your boys. We would make popcorn as well, not the stuff in the bags, but the one that we could pop in an air popper. Great fun.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Good morning Kim.
> 
> It will be fun with the boys. We're going to go to Blockbuster to rent Planet 51 and then to McDonalds (they have cool Star Wars toys you know) The library will wait until next week. we need something to do then as well.
> 
> The problem is, when they're home, they are constantly eating. They're by no means overweight, lean and mean, but they sometimes eat more than I do.


Yeah, kids - sometimes I don't know where they put it all. Must just be because they are growing and have a much higher metabolism. 

When I was a teen and about 80 pounds (soaking wet and carrying an anvil) I could eat a Big Mac, Large Fries, Large Milkshake, Hot Apple Pie and still be mooching off of everyone else's meals. Now just the thought of that makes me queasy. Very queasy.

Do you have a Fatburger location near you? Now those are great burgers. Just went there last night and I am putting together the photos and review now.

Hilariously, this Fatburger location is right next to a Jenny Craig. I should've snapped a photo and posted it in the Visually Humorous thread. 

The burgers are large though.... One regular cheeseburger alone just about KO'ed me. They have a King Burger that would probably KO Garett. Speaking of Garett, haven't seen him yet today either!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, I got my son hooked on carrots, celery and apples when he was at the age of your boys. We would make popcorn as well, not the stuff in the bags, but the one that we could pop in an air popper. Great fun.


Yeah. Not going to happen with my boys. My oldest like carrots and popcorn and the youngest pretty much everything. The problem is my oldest is a really picky eater and doesn't like to go outside of the box. The youngest just follows his big brother.

To give you a snap shot, my oldest hates pizza, bread and anything with sauce, just to give you an idea.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you today?
> 
> With a light snow falling just now here in St. John's, thoughts of flowers will have to wait until June.


We're doing better today thanks Marc. The soup and the pup-therapy must have done the trick.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Yeah, kids - sometimes I don't know where they put it all. Must just be because they are growing and have a much higher metabolism.
> 
> When I was a teen and about 80 pounds (soaking wet and carrying an anvil) I could eat a Big Mac, Large Fries, Large Milkshake, Hot Apple Pie and still be mooching off of everyone else's meals. Now just the thought of that makes me queasy. Very queasy.
> 
> Do you have a Fatburger location near you? Now those are great burgers. Just went there last night and I am putting together the photos and review now.
> 
> Hilariously, this Fatburger location is right next to a Jenny Craig. I should've snapped a photo and posted it in the Visually Humorous thread.
> 
> The burgers are large though.... One regular cheeseburger alone just about KO'ed me. They have a King Burger that would probably KO Garett. Speaking of Garett, haven't seen him yet today either!


No we don't have Fatburger here. Sounds. Um. Fattening though.  Yet delicious.

I really wish we had a Whattaburger in Canada. Now that is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> We're doing better today thanks Marc. The soup and the pup-therapy must have done the trick.


Yes, homemade chicken soup and pup therapy is the way to go. Pups just sack out where they lie.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Yeah. Not going to happen with my boys. My oldest like carrots and popcorn and the youngest pretty much everything. The problem is my oldest is a really picky eater and doesn't like to go outside of the box. The youngest just follows his big brother.
> 
> To give you a snap shot, my oldest hates pizza, bread and anything with sauce, just to give you an idea.


An interesting juggling act, Warren. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon all. 
Happy Friday. :clap:
I hope ye are well.

Here it sez +1, but it is thawing like mad,
and I'm as happy as a koala bear in an Eucalyptus shop.
Been in the studio, but didn't get that much done.
Then around with the kids for 2 hours, getting Liam at
playschool, and doing some food shopping and now I'm
waiting for todays fast to end, 15 min left.
Then I'll catch some Sci-Fi whilst having coffee.
And tonight it's Sci-Fi Friday with a lot of nice shows on the box.
..........

Álá' 11 / March 12

Glorified is He besides Whom there is none other God. 
In His grasp He holdeth the source of authority, and verily 
God is powerful over all things. We have decreed that every 
long life shall in truth suffer decline and that every hardship 
shall be followed by ease, that perchance men may recognize 
the Gate of God as He Who is the eternal Truth, and verily God 
shall stand as witness unto those that have believed.
The Báb


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on making it through the fast, Caman. You have the strength of one who has faith. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> The BC flowers are great! I admit some jealousy of those on the West Coast that are already enjoying flowers in their yards. Nothing even close to sprouting here.


That would be me! I took this picture two weeks ago. It's the magnolia in front of my house. Of course, it is now in full bloom, but suffering from the frost we have been having overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Go ahead, rub it in Dana. I just got in from shoveling my driveway. We have had light snow all day and it started to get to the point where it was best to shovel it rather than let it freeze.


----------



## MaxPower

Decided I'm going to BBQ some chicken on the grill tonight. Margarita Chicken.

Marinade
1/4 cup Lime Juice
1/4 cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil
2 TBSP Tequila
Freshly Grated Lime Zest
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper

Pour contents over chicken breasts in a resealable bag, squeeze out air and refrigerate for 1 hr. Save marinade and bring to a boil for 1 minute, and baste chicken on the grill.

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Count me in if you are inviting anyone over. I shall bring whatever you want.


----------



## MaxPower

Everyone and all are welcome. The only thing I ever ask for anyone to bring is themselves.

Now. If I can only avoid a fire on the BBQ. Any suggestions Kim?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Warren. I shall teach the boys how to "tawk like New Yawkahs".


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 
Early retirement tonight for ones.
Until tomorrow then.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

Good night Caman. See you in the AM.


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> That would be me! I took this picture two weeks ago. It's the magnolia in front of my house. Of course, it is now in full bloom, but suffering from the frost we have been having overnight.


Dana: 
You SUCK! 

Baahahahahaaaaa!
(Just kidding.)
Nice Chinese Magnolia. ....I Love LOVE LOVE them. I just wish the blooms would last longer.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Everyone and all are welcome. The only thing I ever ask for anyone to bring is themselves.
> 
> Now. If I can only avoid a fire on the BBQ. Any suggestions Kim?


No suggestions other than for someone to have a video camera ready.... oh, and oven mitts to grab the flaming chicken along with a ready supply of ice chunks for you to use. <snOrT!>


----------



## Sonal

Dana, you make me miss my garden... not that I had a magnolia, and not that it would have been blooming now if I did....


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Decided I'm going to BBQ some chicken on the grill tonight. Margarita Chicken.
> 
> Marinade
> 1/4 cup Lime Juice
> 1/4 cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil
> 2 TBSP Tequila
> Freshly Grated Lime Zest
> 1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
> 
> Pour contents over chicken breasts in a resealable bag, squeeze out air and refrigerate for 1 hr. Save marinade and bring to a boil for 1 minute, and baste chicken on the grill.
> 
> I'll let you know how it turns out.


Sounds good - don't forget the salt - all good Margaritas have salt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Dana, you make me miss my garden... not that I had a magnolia, and not that it would have been blooming now if I did....


Sonal, I am determined to plant a fine vegetable garden this summer. My wife went wild with Spring bulbs this fall, and I shall do the same with my tomato plants, peas, yellow squash, beans and lettuce. We shall see.

How are you this evening?


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Dana:
> You SUCK!
> 
> Baahahahahaaaaa!
> (Just kidding.)
> Nice Chinese Magnolia. ....I Love LOVE LOVE them. I just wish the blooms would last longer.


Well if you think I suck because of the above pic, whaddya think of this: beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, you are blessed with being in an area that has such beautiful weather.


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Well if you think I suck because of the above pic, whaddya think of this: beejacon


ABUSE! I'm reporting your post! Arrgghhh!


Hahhahaaaa...
(It's awesome...too bad they don't have much of a fragrance)


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Dana, you are blessed with being in an area that has such beautiful weather.


I know that. After growing up in Toronto and living in Calgary for three years, BC is a treat. I now know why people come here and don't want to leave.

Sorry to hear you had to shovel. We do miss the snow out here, but not the cold.

Stay warm Marc.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> ABUSE! I'm reporting your post! Arrgghhh!
> 
> 
> Hahhahaaaa...
> (It's awesome...too bad they don't have much of a fragrance)


:lmao: 
Wait till next week when my magnolia in the backyard starts to bloom. I'll spare you the pictures of my perennials though....


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> I know that. After growing up in Toronto and living in Calgary for three years, BC is a treat. I now know why people come here and don't want to leave.
> 
> Sorry to hear you had to shovel. We do miss the snow out here, but not the cold.
> 
> Stay warm Marc.


Thanks, Dana. The snow is not deep but it is a cold -2C with the wind off of the ocean. I have the woodstove going so it is warm in the family room.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Sounds good - don't forget the salt - all good Margaritas have salt.


Oops. You're right I forgot the salt.

After grilling the chicken (in the freezing cold rain might I add) the fire department did not have to show up today. The chicken was really moist and full of flavor. The kids loved it and so did my wife. A hit!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Oops. You're right I forgot the salt.
> 
> After grilling the chicken (in the freezing cold rain might I add) the fire department did not have to show up today. The chicken was really moist and full of flavor. The kids loved it and so did my wife. A hit!!


Kudos, Warren. Sorry I could not make this feast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May this posting find you well and at peace with yourself. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Oops. You're right I forgot the salt.
> 
> After grilling the chicken (in the freezing cold rain might I add) the fire department did not have to show up today. The chicken was really moist and full of flavor. The kids loved it and so did my wife. A hit!!


Glad it was a hit! The recipe's a keeper! 

Any leftover chicken (if any) would be nice in a Tex-Mex salad.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight Marc and all the Mini marc marc marc marc marcs.


----------



## SINC

Dana, please tell me those are not big power lines in that picture of the tree in a residential area in front of your home! 

Our home was built in 1973 and all our power lines are buried. I thought that type of thing died out decades ago???


----------



## danalicious

SINC said:


> Dana, please tell me those are not big power lines in that picture of the tree in a residential area in front of your home!
> 
> Our home was built in 1973 and all our power lines are buried. I thought that type of thing died out decades ago???


Don, those are indeed power lines. Funny, I never even noticed them until you pointed them out.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 
I hope ye are all well.

+1 here and the sun is paying us a visit.
Taking it easy today, tidying up a bit and just 
hanging out with the kids.
...........
Álá' 12 / March 13

_Praise and thanksgiving be unto Providence that out of all the realities 
in existence He has chosen the reality of man and has honored it with 
intellect and wisdom, the two most luminous lights in either world. 
Through the agency of this great endowment, He has in every epoch 
cast on the mirror of creation new and wonderful configurations. 
If we look objectively upon the world of being, it will become apparent 
that from age to age, the temple of existence has continually been 
embellished with a fresh grace, and distinguished with an ever-varying 
splendor, deriving from wisdom and the power of thought._.
Abdu'l-Bahá
from The Secret of Divine Civilization


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán and all who follow.

Today, just for Rp, there is another of the kind of stories he loves on SAP, entitled "Uncanny How Women Just Know Some Things".


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Don and Sonal. Sorry I did not make breakfast, but I have been out since about 8AM shoveling the driveways of various neighbors. Most wanted to hear all the details of the puppies, and each wanted me to come in for some tea or coffee. I guess I could make up for it and have a fine lunch ready when it turns noon where you are here in our great land.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. Just sitting for a bit having my morning coffee, listening to some 80's on satellite, surfing ehMac, and off to check SAP before I tackle the daunting task of cleaning the house before some friends come over tonight for dinner.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Good morning Camán and all who follow.
> 
> Today, just for Rp, there is another of the kind of stories he loves on SAP, entitled "Uncanny How Women Just Know Some Things".


I just read that Don and that pretty much sums up my romantic life in High School.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I just read that Don and that pretty much sums up my romantic life in High School.


You too, eh Warren? beejacon


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> You too, eh Warren? beejacon


Yup. It's so sad, it's actually funny.

If I only knew then what I know now...beejacon


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Marc - Sorry to hear of the continued snow shoveling. I bet the neighbors want to come in and SEE the puppies. I know I would. 

Caman - Have a nice laid back day in the sun! It is -1 and overcast here.

Warren - Whatcha cookin for dinner today?? Hmmmmmm????

Sonal - You working today? Writing? 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.....


----------



## danalicious

Good morning all! Another overcast and rainy day here on the coast. But we are off to see sledge hockey tonight, and my boys are so excited. They've been up since 6am ready to go!!

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Warren - Whatcha cookin for dinner today?? Hmmmmmm??


Does ordering pizza count as cooking? It's going to be very informal tonight. 4 Adults and 5 Kids.


----------



## friend

Dinner done and finished.
We had enchiladas and I made the bread myself (much cheeper).
Todays fast is over and I had have a cup of coffee and am
watching "The Secret Millionaire", an English program where a millionaire
goes out in deprived communities and work to experience what is
going on. Then they give out money of their own. 
Quite a good program actually. It's an eye opener on the UK's poor and needy.


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Good morning all! Another overcast and rainy day here on the coast. But we are off to see sledge hockey tonight, and my boys are so excited. They've been up since 6am ready to go!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


Hope you all enjoy the sledge hockey! 


MaxPower said:


> Does ordering pizza count as cooking? It's going to be very informal tonight. 4 Adults and 5 Kids.


Yep, it counts in this household. Eeeekk! - looks like you're outnumbered. 


friend said:


> Dinner done and finished.
> We had enchiladas and I made the bread myself (much cheeper).
> Todays fast is over and I had have a cup of coffee and am
> watching "Secret Millionaire", an English program where a millionaire
> goes out in deprived communities and work to experience what is
> going on. Then they give out money of their own.
> Quite a good program actually. It's an eye opener on the UK's poor and needy.


Enchiladas sound good - I have a bunch of vegetarian enchilada recipes if you're interested.

I think I've seen that Secret Millionaire program (or something with a similar concept) it is a good show.


----------



## SINC

Just back from a trip to Staples where we bought a new leather chair for my office. The one I had was new in 1988, so it was a bit worn. This one adjusts every which way and I am hoping it helps keep me sitting straight and relieve back and hip problems. Bonus, it was on sale.

No idea what supper will be yet, but I think a roast of pork with applesauce, broccoli and mashed spuds will do nicely.

Now I have to sit down and cut pills for a bit. My beta blocker only comes in 50 g size and my daily dose is 25 g, thus they have to be cut in half as the pharmacy will not do it. I fill a dispenser that lasts me for 14 days and this will be the last fill for the last prescription. That means a trip for a 3 month check up is due next week. Again. The good news is that I am down to eight pills a day from the previous dozen.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Now I have to sit down and cut pills for a bit. My beta blocker only comes in 50 g size and my daily dose is 25 g, thus they have to be cut in half as the pharmacy will not do it. I fill a dispenser that lasts me for 14 days and this will be the last fill for the last prescription. That means a trip for a 3 month check up is due next week. Again. The good news is that I am down to eight pills a day from the previous dozen.


Are you sure you can cut them?
I had that problem too, did need to half them, and the pharmacist said I was 
NOT to do it, since they would dispense over a much shorter 
timespan then they were meant to do and I would be low on meds
at the end of the day. Not even the nurse and the consultant at the
clinic I attend knew that. 

25 g eh? 
Hmmm. I'm on 150 g / day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Took what I thought was to be a half hour nap this afternoon after lunch and it lasted over two hours. Guess I needed the rest.

Sun is out and it is just over +1C, so the driveways are drying out now that they are free from snow. 

Soon it shall be time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Took what I thought was to be a half hour nap this afternoon after lunch and it lasted over two hours. Guess I needed the rest.
> 
> Sun is out and it is just over +1C, so the driveways are drying out now that they are free from snow.
> 
> Soon it shall be time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


If I wan't trying to slim down, I'ld be first in line.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Are you sure you can cut them?
> I had that problem too, did need to half them, and the pharmacist said I was
> NOT to do it, since they would dispense over a much shorter
> timespan then they were meant to do and I would be low on meds
> at the end of the day. Not even the nurse and the consultant at the
> clinic I attend knew that.
> 
> 25 g eh?
> Hmmm. I'm on 150 g / day.


Sorry, that should have been 25 mg a day. I have a special cutter the pharmacy gave me to do this and have done so for 10 years now. Since they don't make a 25 mg pill, I have to cut a 50 mg pill in half. Sometimes they don't cut exactly in half, but it is close enough. I go for a check up every 3 months and the doc gives me a 100 day supply of each except for the beta blocker. He only gives me 50 so they last the 100 days when cut in half.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> If I wan't trying to slim down, I'ld be first in line.


You could have just the tea, Caman, and pass of the treats. That is what I do.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> You could have just the tea, Caman, and pass of the treats. That is what I do.


He could if he were not fasting.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> He could if he were not fasting.


Sorry, I thought that the fast was over.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, I thought that the fast was over.


Marc, it could be you're right. Now_ I'm_ not sure.


----------



## friend

:lmao: .


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Caman ............ and true for some.


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> Yup. It's so sad, it's actually funny.
> 
> If I only knew then what I know now...beejacon


If you knew then what you know now, the women would probably also know then what they know now, and you'd be no better off.


----------



## MaxPower

That wouldn't be fair then now would it? beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> If you knew then what you know now, the women would probably also know then what they know now, and you'd be no better off.


Sad, but all too true, Elaine. :lmao::clap:

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## MaxPower

Whew. Our dinner guests have left, the kids are in bed and we are exhausted. Having five kids around is tiring. 4 boys and 1 girl. Bed time soon. :yawn:


----------



## KC4

Phew! You survived! Bravo! 
You'll sleep well tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Whew. Our dinner guests have left, the kids are in bed and we are exhausted. Having five kids around is tiring. 4 boys and 1 girl. Bed time soon. :yawn:


Good for you, Warren. You survived to tell the tale. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. "Spring ahead and Fall back" as the old saying goes. It is almost already tomorrow here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. "Spring ahead and Fall back" as the old saying goes. It is almost already tomorrow here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


Thanks for the reminder about putting our clocks ahead an hour. I had forgotten. 

Good night!


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.
I fell asleep on the couch and moving
now to the bed.


----------



## friend

Good morning Shang. 

Unfortunately -3 here, but a blazing sunshine.
Dishes to do, but then I think I'll go for a walk.
................
Álá' 13 / March 14

_The fatherhood of God, His loving-kindness and beneficence are apparent to all. 
In His mercy he provides fully and amply for His creatures and if any soul sins 
He does not suspend His bounty. All created things are visible manifestations of 
His fatherhood, mercy and heavenly bestowals. Human brotherhood is likewise as 
clear and evident as the sun, for all are servants of one God, belong to one humankind, inhabit the same globe, are sheltered beneath the overshadowing dome 
of heaven and submerged in the sea of divine mercy. Human brotherhood and dependence exist because mutual helpfulness and cooperation are the two necessary principles underlying human welfare. This is the physical relationship of mankind. There is another brotherhood, the spiritual, which is higher, holier and superior to 
all others. It is heavenly; it emanates from the breaths of the Holy Spirit and the effulgence of merciful attributes; it is founded upon spiritual susceptibilities. 
This brotherhood is established by the Manifestations of the Holy One._
Abdu'l-Baná


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. -2C here with blazing sunshine. So, we share that, if not the same time zone. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall make our Classic Sunday Buffet which will be there when you rise to face the day. Freshly brewed tea and coffee will also be ready when you are, so relax and enjoy Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, had to chuckle at the "illiteracy" sign in SAP this morning. I shall share this with my students.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán and Marc. Thanks for the buffet Marc and enjoy your walk Camán.



Dr.G. said:


> Don, had to chuckle at the "illiteracy" sign in SAP this morning. I shall share this with my students.


Marc, what you saw was yesterday's SAP with the illiteracy sign. I just finished uploading the new issue and there is a great chuckle entitled "LESSON FOR TODAY" sent to me by Bob in Timmins. I laughed and laughed at this one which is the third item from the top.


----------



## SINC

I hate spammers with a passion, just like the one above which I duly reported for removal. tptptptp

Not only that, this jerk spammed my PM message box as well.

Double tptptptptptptptp


----------



## MaxPower

The sanctity of the Shang has been compromised. Abandon ship!!


----------



## MaxPower

Don, the picture of the gorilla reminded me of a story and had me laughing this morning.

When I first got married, my wife and I were watching Gorillas in the Mist. throughout the movie (it was on TV) were ads for the Jane Goodall foundation. My wife being an animal lover, decided to adopt a baby Silverback Gorilla. WE received all of the documents, pictures etc and felt really good about helping out an endangered species.

About a year later we received a newsletter updating us on what has been happening with the gorillas. I was reading the newsletter when I noticed that our baby gorilla had died. The date of death seemed a little strange to me. I asked my wife when we adopted this gorilla and it turns out the date we adopted it was after the date of death. We adopted a dead gorilla!! :lmao:

Needless to say we cancelled our donations. I still laugh about this.


----------



## SINC

Warren, I'm going to grab your tale and put it below that picture as received from "Warren in Ontario", OK?


----------



## ehMax

SINC said:


> I hate spammers with a passion, just like the one above which I duly reported for removal. tptptptp
> 
> Not only that, this jerk spammed my PM message box as well.
> 
> Double tptptptptptptptp


Hey Sinc... Just for you, I've zapped the slammer from my iPhone. While I'm at church  operating the video equipment. 

I may be moving ehmac to a new platform soon. One of which will have better built in spam prevention technology.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Warren, I'm going to grab your tale and put it below that picture as received from "Warren in Ontario", OK?


Sure thing Don. I hope I can provide a chuckle. Although you may be able to word it better than me.


----------



## SINC

ehMax said:


> Hey Sinc... Just for you, I've zapped the slammer from my iPhone. While I'm at church  operating the video equipment.
> 
> I may be moving ehmac to a new platform soon. One of which will have better built in spam prevention technology.


Why thank you kind sir! What service!

PS: What are you doing playing with your iPhone in church? Maybe say a couple of words for me while you're there?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Sure thing Don. I hope I can provide a chuckle. Although you may be able to word it better than me.


Thanks Warren, but I never edit much on SAP. I like to use people's own words as it appears more realistic that way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Warren ........... and Mr. Mayor. Guess I missed the spam.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don and Warren ........... and Mr. Mayor. Guess I missed the spam.


That's OK, but don't miss Bob's lesson on SAP today!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an eclectic array of articles and pics in SAP today. I still want to go to Wales someday ..........


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Don, an eclectic array of articles and pics in SAP today. I still want to go to Wales someday ..........


I'd love to visit wales someday since I am of Welsh descent. Although I say I'm German Mennonite, I am adopted and my blood is Welsh.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'd love to visit wales someday since I am of Welsh descent. Although I say I'm German Mennonite, I am adopted and my blood is Welsh.


I have wanted to go to Wales since I first heard Paul Robeson sing "Land of my Fathers", and after reading "How Green Was My Valley". Don's pics just spike the interest once again. 

Speaking of adoption, my wife and I have given up that hope, since the wait period is far too long, but chose to be Foster Parents instead. We start our training next week. Wish us luck.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> I have wanted to go to Wales since I first heard Paul Robeson sing "Land of my Fathers", and after reading "How Green Was My Valley". Don's pics just spike the interest once again.
> 
> Speaking of adoption, my wife and I have given up that hope, since the wait period is far too long, but chose to be Foster Parents instead. We start our training next week. Wish us luck.


Marc, that is still noble and admirable. Good for you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Marc, that is still noble and admirable. Good for you both.


Thanks, Warren. Our age was against us as adoptive parents, but foster parents still have a chance to have a positive impact upon the life of a child. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Warren. Our age was against us as adoptive parents, but foster parents still have a chance to have a positive impact upon the life of a child. We shall see.


Great news Marc, just intransit here. While you may have been disappointed in adopting, going the foster route is commendable. Having positive roll models is important and you will both be wonderful foster parents I'm sure.... congrats...


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for Sunday Brunch Marc. Sorry to hear that your original plans of adopting have been squashed, but very pleased to hear that you will be foster parenting. That is just as meaningful and important. Kudos and Good Luck! 

Rp - Nice to see you around the Shang. How has it been going for you?

Warren - Interesting story - Jane Goodall is a patron of Kacey's school and has come to speak there a couple of times. Since we can't have real pets, we have quite the menagerie of "adopted" animals through WWF. Polar Bears, Caribou, Tigers, Elephants.etc etc. Glad they don't all live with us. Hope they are all alive. Well, I guess if not, the funds still go towards conserving the species.

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. Hah - I missed a spammer...just as well. (Thanks ehMax for speedy Gonzales clean-up)


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
It is finally a sunny day here in BC, but I am a little sad about the avalanche in Revelstoke. 
Of the positive side, sledge hockey was fantastic!! It was truly fun for everyone and a remarkable lesson for my boys about abilities in the face of adversity.
I am getting some fresh fruit salad ready for everyone - seems the fruit is coming in much earlier this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great news Marc, just intransit here. While you may have been disappointed in adopting, going the foster route is commendable. Having positive roll models is important and you will both be wonderful foster parents I'm sure.... congrats...


Thank you, Rp. 

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Thanks for the well wishes.

Afternoon, Dana. Glad your Olympic experience went well. Did the US win???


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> I have wanted to go to Wales since I first heard Paul Robeson sing "Land of my Fathers", and after reading "How Green Was My Valley". Don's pics just spike the interest once again.


Wales is a very pretty country. I've been there a few times (one of the companies whose equipment I sell is based in Caerphilly, which is just outside of Cardiff). Interesting driving though, as most of the roads are very narrow, sided on both sides by hedges or stone walls.

I love the random castles.

And the stories about the number of sheep are true. We were driving down from Snowdonia one day and stopped beside a lake for a photo op, and all we could hear was the bleating of the sheep on the hillsides. Reminded me of the old Merry Melody cartoons of Sam Sheepdog and Ralph Wolf, and the sheep bleating.

(I'm also of Welsh descent on my mother's side. My grandfather came over, on a boat, from what he called 'the old country' in 1912, and he and my grandmother would go to visit relatives once air travel became feasible in the 60's. Unfortunately we've lost touch with all those relatives as the older generation died.)



> Speaking of adoption, my wife and I have given up that hope, since the wait period is far too long, but chose to be Foster Parents instead. We start our training next week. Wish us luck.


Fostering can be very challenging, but very rewarding. Good luck with it.


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> It is finally a sunny day here in BC, but I am a little sad about the avalanche in Revelstoke.
> Of the positive side, sledge hockey was fantastic!! It was truly fun for everyone and a remarkable lesson for my boys about abilities in the face of adversity.
> I am getting some fresh fruit salad ready for everyone - seems the fruit is coming in much earlier this year.


Yeah - that avalanche is terrible - I hope everyone else is well and accounted for. There'll be substantial investigation into this whole event.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Getting late and it's dark outside.
Got nothing done today, other then the dishes.
The fast combined with slimming down it making me tired.

Dana: Great that ye had a good time. What was the outcome of the game?

Wales is a pretty country and the Welsh are a really nice people.
I've been driving through wales quite a fee times, but never really visited.
We used to take the ferry from Pembroke over to England.

Elaine: You should try to get in contact with your relatives again.
People on the British Isles like to have contact with their relatives over sea
and are happy and proud when they are.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Wales is a very pretty country. I've been there a few times (one of the companies whose equipment I sell is based in Caerphilly, which is just outside of Cardiff). Interesting driving though, as most of the roads are very narrow, sided on both sides by hedges or stone walls.
> 
> I love the random castles.
> 
> And the stories about the number of sheep are true. We were driving down from Snowdonia one day and stopped beside a lake for a photo op, and all we could hear was the bleating of the sheep on the hillsides. Reminded me of the old Merry Melody cartoons of Sam Sheepdog and Ralph Wolf, and the sheep bleating.
> 
> (I'm also of Welsh descent on my mother's side. My grandfather came over, on a boat, from what he called 'the old country' in 1912, and he and my grandmother would go to visit relatives once air travel became feasible in the 60's. Unfortunately we've lost touch with all those relatives as the older generation died.)
> 
> 
> 
> Fostering can be very challenging, but very rewarding. Good luck with it.


I have no connections to Wales, Elaine, nor to Ireland or Scotland. Still, I want to go to all three of these places. Someday. 

The "old country" of my father's parents was Russia. They spoke only of this place in hushed tones and in Yiddish. They did not want to go back there EVER. Family legend has it that my father kissed the ground on Ellis Island when they arrived back in 1903.

Yes, my wife and I think that we are up for the challenge of fostering. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, my wife and I think that we are up for the challenge of fostering. We shall see.


Good luck Marc.
I think ye would be great for fostering.
Kudos brother. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good luck Marc.
> I think ye would be great for fostering.
> Kudos brother. :clap:


Thank you, Caman. Coming from you I consider that a great compliment. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## danalicious

friend said:


> Dana: Great that ye had a good time. What was the outcome of the game?


USA: 5 Korea: 0

It is hard for me to describe the sport - I have never seen anything like it. Quite remarkable how these athletes move so fast. Their upper body strength is unbelievable!


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> USA: 5 Korea: 0
> 
> It is hard for me to describe the sport - I have never seen anything like it. Quite remarkable how these athletes move so fast. Their upper body strength is unbelievable!


Still, whatever the score, these athletes are all winners, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is something one of my students sent to me to send to you for SAP.

TEACHER: Donald, what is the chemical formula for water?
DONALD: H I J K L M N O.
TEACHER: What are you talking about?
DONALD: Yesterday you said it's H to O.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, here is something one of my students sent to me to send to you for SAP.
> 
> TEACHER: Donald, what is the chemical formula for water?
> DONALD: H I J K L M N O.
> TEACHER: What are you talking about?
> DONALD: Yesterday you said it's H to O.


My thanks to your student Marc, I can use that one!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My thanks to your student Marc, I can use that one!


Good. I saw the listing of places where people log in to SAP, and I think that one of them is a student of mine from rural NL.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good. I saw the listing of places where people log in to SAP, and I think that one of them is a student of mine from rural NL.


Deleted.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, here is a list of the last 98 people to visit. It will download to your desktop:
> 
> http://files.me.com/plmnice/1uqk1i


My son is using my MBP, so this does not want to open on my Dell. Anyone from NL on this list ........... other than me?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> My son is using my MBP, so this does not want to open on my Dell. Anyone from NL on this list ........... other than me?


Sorry Marc, that was an error. Here is the right file that will open for you:

http://files.me.com/plmnice/hezhrx


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks. Only the first page would open, and I think that #7 could be from NL. The milage is somewhat correct.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks. Only the first page would open, and I think that #7 could be from NL. The milage is somewhat correct.


Geez, I'm sleeping today, try it again and all pages should open as I uploaded a new document.

Hint:

Don't go by the mileage.That is the distance from the server where the tabulations are done. 

Oddly enough, I don't see anything from St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Geez, I'm sleeping today, try it again and all pages should open as I uploaded a new document.
> 
> Hint:
> 
> Don't go by the mileage.That is the distance from the server where the tabulations are done.
> 
> Oddly enough, I don't see anything from St. John's.


Well, I have been on five times in the last 2 1/2 days, so something is not correct.

Or, I could be the "unknown" -- Terra Incognita?????????????


----------



## friend

Time for bed.
Have a good evening all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished grading for the night, so time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May this week's job interviews go well for you, especially the call-back. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

-8 here and that's not good for the coming of spring.
Going soon to playschool with Liam, who woke up early.
Then home to do a few phone calls to get documentation
about this and that for the Immigration authorities.
Today it's 4 years since my mother passed away.
Kudos to her for giving me such a good and caring upbringing. :love2::clap:
...........
Álá' 14 / March 15

_Oh Son of Being!
Make mention of Me on My earth, that in My heaven
I may remember thee, thus shall Mine eyes and
thine be solaced._
Bahá'u'lláh

_Whosoever therefore shall confess me before men,
him will I confess also before my Father which is in heaven._
Matthew 10:32


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Those were touching words about your mom. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought I would make an "Ides of March" breakfast for one and all, as a way to get you into the mood for out Ides of March Toga Party. BYOK, SVP. Grazie Mille.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Garett. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is an interesting (to some) story about the goats of Cupids, NL. Cupids, founded in 1610, is the oldest English colony in Canada.

The Telegram - St. John's, NL: Local News | Gristly goats make cliff their home


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Marc.

This time change always messes me up. I feel like I haven't slept at all. I think I need some coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good morning Marc.
> 
> This time change always messes me up. I feel like I haven't slept at all. I think I need some coffee.


Morning, Warren. Strong coffee coming right up. Care for some breakfast? I trust that you heeded the request to BYOK for today's Toga Party. 

How are the boys and Gizmo today?


----------



## friend

Good morning Mac, Warren and Don and who else is up. 

When I had Liam dressed and all I noticed that he was a wee bit warm.
I took his temperature and lo and behold, he was running a temp. of 38,4,
so no playschool for him and no work for da.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, ditto on the time change. I feel like someone dragged me through a knothole.

But fear not, there is humour to be had on SAP this morning in a great video called, "If my nose ran money", a spoof on country music.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Mac, Warren and Don and who else is up.
> 
> When I had Liam dressed and all I noticed that he was a wee bit warm.
> I took his temperature and lo and behold, he was running a temp. of 38,4,
> so no playschool for him and no work for da.


Caman, 101F is high for a child. How old is Liam once again? No ASA if he is under 12.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, ditto on the time change. I feel like someone dragged me through a knothole.
> 
> But fear not, there is humour to be had on SAP this morning in a great video called, "If my nose ran money", a spoof on country music.


Don, I liked that "Tip" video clip. Must try that myself.

How are you this morning?


----------



## SINC

I'm pretty good considering the time change. Still seems a bit early to me, but I am up and putting together tomorrow's SAP.

My new setup allows me to work on SAP on the MBP and scan ehMac on the Mini.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, I got up before the sun rose here in St.John's, which is 7:15AM. Nice sunrise,however, which is nice to see, since this is snow/ice storm season.


----------



## SINC

Yes it is still dark here, but was light at this time before the time change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was on today viewing yesterday's SAP, and then again to see today's SAP. It will be interesting to see if I come up on your tracker ............... or if we remain "Terra Incognita" here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I recently changed trackers and sadly, you show as a question mark. I will have to look for other options as the previous one did ID St. John's.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, 101F is high for a child. How old is Liam once again? No ASA if he is under 12.


He is turning 5 next month.
I'm quite calm with them having a temp.
As long as the don't get blue lips or convolutions I normally let 
the temp. be as long as it's under 40.5/104.9, but if they need 
to eat or are in great discomfort or a lot of pain I'll give them 
some pain relief, as i just did with Liam who had a headache as well now.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good morning all, from wet and windy southern Ontario.

Marc, sorry to hear your adoption plans were scuttled, but you will make great foster parents.

What is BYOK?

I switched my clocks late Saturday night, but as most weren't accurate to begin with, I was doubly confuzzled Sunday. Still had to get up this morning and double-check with the computer as to what time it really was -- my radio is set to a western NY station and I couldn't remember whether they use DST as well.

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it's strange that it would record someone in Iran but not St.John's, NL. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Good morning all, from wet and windy southern Ontario.
> 
> Marc, sorry to hear your adoption plans were scuttled, but you will make great foster parents.
> 
> What is BYOK?
> 
> I switched my clocks late Saturday night, but as most weren't accurate to begin with, I was doubly confuzzled Sunday. Still had to get up this morning and double-check with the computer as to what time it really was -- my radio is set to a western NY station and I couldn't remember whether they use DST as well.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well.



Morning, Mona. Yes, western NY follows New York City time in New York State, due mainly to NYC being the financial center of NY/USA.

Thanks for the kind thought re fostering.

So, how is Life treating you these days other than being "confuzzled"?


----------



## SINC

ComputerIdiot said:


> What is BYOK?


Best I could come up with was "a typo" Mona. Bring Your Own ??


----------



## KC4

I thought BYOK was Bring Your Own Keg!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> He is turning 5 next month.
> I'm quite calm with them having a temp.
> As long as the don't get blue lips or convolutions I normally let
> the temp. be as long as it's under 40.5/104.9, but if they need
> to eat or are in great discomfort or a lot of pain I'll give them
> some pain relief, as i just did with Liam who had a headache as well now.


"Feed a cold and starve a fever" is what my mother always say. Lots of fluids regardless. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

March 15th = Ides of March
BYOK = Bring Your Own Knives


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I thought BYOK was Bring Your Own Keg!


Morning, Kim. You must be the sleepy one right now. Are your eyes open? Guess Kacey is still asleep.


----------



## KC4

Oh Yeah - I am still sleeping...I forgot.>>>

GOOD DAY SHANG GANG!


THanks for breakfast Marc. I shall bring my own knife, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Time to wake up, even in Calgary.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Best I could come up with was "a typo" Mona. Bring Your Own ??





KC4 said:


> I thought BYOK was Bring Your Own Keg!


I thought that since it was coming from a Newfoundlander it stood for "Bring Your Own Kippers".


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I thought that since it was coming from a Newfoundlander it stood for "Bring Your Own Kippers".


No true Newfoundlander or Labradorian would eat kippers, Warren. Only those from England, who came here to colonize NL would eat kippers. Would you believe that when I came here back in 1977, most of my students did not know what a bagel was? I had my mother ship up a few dozen NYC bagels and we got some local cream cheese and had a great feast in my classes.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


>


Good to hear, Garett. A few weeks ago you seemed really down.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Have been running from one thing to the next this morning. I suppose now that it's 1PM, I have a moment for my morning coffee...


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Have been running from one thing to the next this morning. I suppose now that it's 1PM, I have a moment for my morning coffee...


Afternoon, Sonal. Just in time for 4PM High Tea .............. at least it is almost 4PM here in St.John's. 

How are you today, other than in "hectic mode"?


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Thanks Marc,
> 
> I was in an anti-ehMac mood.


Well, good that you are at least in pro-Shang moods these days. You are an important member of our Shang family.


----------



## friend

Thinking about going to bed early tonight. 
It might do me some good.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Good evening all: Just back in Bowmanville for a few days. How is everyone tonight?


----------



## friend

Hi Gareth and Rp.

Good night all.
Off to bed.


----------



## Mac_100x

lol a very good night to you - friend 

-Mac_100x


----------



## SINC

Night Camán.

Rp, I found yet another of your specialty stories that will be up on SAP in the next couple of days. Remember the one about the lady who called all her children Leroy?

This is another Leroy yarn that will give you a smile. Stay tuned.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Night Camán.
> 
> Rp, I found yet another of your specialty stories that will be up on SAP in the next couple of days. Remember the one about the lady who called all her children Leroy?
> 
> This is another Leroy yarn that will give you a smile. Stay tuned.


Great ! Don. Later tonight I will type you one of my favourites here in the Shang for your consideration for SAP. It is my sense of humour to a T.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Great ! Don. Later tonight I will type you one of my favourites here in the Shang for your consideration for SAP. It is my sense of humour to a T.


Keep 'em comin', Rp!


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Thanks Marc,
> 
> You can't go wrong in the Shang, unless you do wrong in the Shang.
> 
> It's always great to be here.


Very true, Garett. Very true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good evening all: Just back in Bowmanville for a few days. How is everyone tonight?


Evening, Rp. Things are going well here. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Gareth and Rp.
> 
> Good night all.
> Off to bed.





Mac_100x said:


> lol a very good night to you - friend
> 
> -Mac_100x


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.

Evening, Mac 100x. My name is Marc. Welcome to The Shang.


----------



## Cameo

Good day, good night............hello all!

Well, after months of not hearing anything, now I am finally starting to get responses for my resume and even just that feels good.

I turned down a temporary 3 month (it seems the company only hires out for three months at a time) position Friday because I am hoping to hear results from a permanent position I applied for last week that I know I qualify for.
I haven't heard back from them yet - they said Monday or Tuesday this week. I did get another call today from someplace I applied for a Receptionist position - they don't want me to come in for that but for a Sales Admin position they are just starting up in their company - so I have another interview Wednesday afternoon.
If these don't pan out I may be going North yet too.

But it finally feels like things are happening and maybe I finally got my cover letter/resume right!

I have a cold but hoping that I can find a medicine that will dry me up in time!

Weather is gorgeous and I have MORE sprouts popping through the ground. My sump pump is working on the water in the basement - so things are thawing out!

Beat off/ redirected another couple of bills - so another battle won there - all in all not a bad start to the week. Great to have longer days too

Hoping everyone is well, healthy and happy

Welcome Mac_100x - I am Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. 

"But it finally feels like things are happening and maybe I finally got my cover letter/resume right!

I have a cold but hoping that I can find a medicine that will dry me up in time!" 

When it rains, it pours good Karma upon you. Bonne chance, mon amie.

I shall send over some freshly made chicken soup via Doxie Express. Get well soon.


----------



## Cameo

Yummmmm, chicken soup! I shall ensure the doxies stay dry and warm and that they don't get too close to me right now.

How are the pups and how is the adoption process going or are you still in the process of making a decision? You and Deborah will make great parents.

It feels good to have results.............especially when I may only have 1, maybe 2 cheques left coming in from employment insurance.............

Anyhow, off to snuggle under warm blankie and raiding the cupboard to see if there is any buckleys left - that stuff is enough to kill anything......ewwwww!!!

Have a great nite all!

Nite Marc! Give the doxies and pups a cuddle and a kiss from me


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening all, hope you all had a great day. She was a beauty here. I have a lot of catching up to do. Again. Sorry to come and go so often but I cant seem to spend as much time on the computer as I once did. Busy time for me as I am trying to pick up more contracts. I lost a couple of big ones this month. It will not be easy to replace them.


Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Guy. Glad to see you back here in The Shang. Sorry to hear of the contracts lost, but you shall regain some to take their place, I hope. Bon chance, mon ami.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Yummmmm, chicken soup! I shall ensure the doxies stay dry and warm and that they don't get too close to me right now.
> 
> How are the pups and how is the adoption process going or are you still in the process of making a decision? You and Deborah will make great parents.
> 
> It feels good to have results.............especially when I may only have 1, maybe 2 cheques left coming in from employment insurance.............
> 
> Anyhow, off to snuggle under warm blankie and raiding the cupboard to see if there is any buckleys left - that stuff is enough to kill anything......ewwwww!!!
> 
> Have a great nite all!
> 
> Nite Marc! Give the doxies and pups a cuddle and a kiss from me


The doxies are doing well, Jeanne. They are all just over 2 pounds and are starting to open up their eyes and looking around. Soon they shall start to try and stand and then ................. watch out. We shall see.

Deborah and I have decided to try to become foster parents rather than to adopt. Adoption takes up to 10 years here and you must take a child two years of age or younger. Still, fostering a child in need is still helping a child to a better life. Again, we shall see.

I hope you get some good feedback re these interviews ............ and a really good job from one of them. Bonne chance.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to pull the pin and say good night to the rest of the Shang Gang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Night Camán.
> 
> Rp, I found yet another of your specialty stories that will be up on SAP in the next couple of days. Remember the one about the lady who called all her children Leroy?
> 
> This is another Leroy yarn that will give you a smile. Stay tuned.


An Anglican minister and his wife get transferred to the Holy Land. Not sure of their surroundings they thought a drive around the area would orient them to their new parish so ... off to Abdul's Car Rentals they go.

Not wanting to look too much like a tourist they ask Abdul if he had any special vehicles.
"Ahhhh" says Abdul, " I have a car that was once owned by the Bishop of the local Catholic church, but she is expensive"

"How much" says the minister and to his shock Abdul wants $300 per day. Not wanting to look cheap, especially since he had asked for a special car, he agrees.

A waiting in the parking lot is a gleaming black Cadillac convertible, white leather seats, splendid chrome, it glistened in the sun. The minister thought how regal both he and his wife looked in the car. Finally deciding to take a tour around the mount area, the minister turns the key and instead of hearing the purring sound of the engine .... nothing. He tries again .... nothing. Furious he charges into Abdul's office. 

"Wait" Abdul says, " I told you this was a special car. You don't start this car with a key ... it was the Bishop's car, you say ... Oh my God... and the car will move. To stop it you say ... Jesus saves... and the car will stop. It gets great gas mileage".

Not wanting to look like a fool the minister has Abdul start and stop the car. And just like he said, when you say Oh my God the car moves and when you say Jesus saves, the car stops. The minister, in awe, couldn't be more pleased. So off they go up the mountain area.

The car drove smoothly and quietly. It was the best car he had ever driven, it literally floated over the road. Looking up ahead, the minister sees the vast mountain peak and decides to drive up. Higher and higher he goes, admiring the scenery. Finally at the crest, the minister says:" Jesus saves" and the car comes to a halt. He and his wife view the surrounding and are inspired .... truly this is the handy work of an omnipotent being, he thought. After a few minutes, they decide to head home. "Oh my God" says the minister and down the winding road they go ... faster and faster.... somehow, the car would not slow down. Faster, faster it went, and just ahead a sharp bend ... if they missed the bend it was a sheer drop of 1000 feet ... death to be certain. Harder and harder he pushed the brake pedal, but to no avail. Closer and closer the bend came when finally he remembered Abdul's words ... almost in panic now he begins to shout: "Jesus Saves, Jesus Saves!". Closer and closer, it came: Both now were screaming: Jesus Saves" and suddenly the brakes grabbed ... skidding toward the fence, which was only a six inch piece of wood, the car finally stopped, just as the bumper cracked the fence and the front wheels literally within inches of the drop.

Looking down the minister could see the depths of the fall below, taking a handkerchief from his jacket he wipes the sweat from his brow, looking at his wife, in an almost exhausted breath, looking down again at the drop below he says: Oh my God........


----------



## KC4

^^ Hahah...that's a good one Rp.....

Hello Guy - nice to see you around the Shang - Sorry to hear about the lost contracts. Hopefully even better ones replace them.

Jeanne - Good luck with getting the job you want. Hope your cold disappears quickly. 


Mac_100 - Welcome to the Shang - I am Kim. 


Goodnight Caman and Marc and anybody else hitting the hay for the evening!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made a nice breakfast for everyone as you rise to face the day. I see from all of the togas and knives that were on the floor of The Shang that the Ides of March party spilled out of The Cafe Chez Marc and into the clubhouse. Hope you all had some fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Rp. Had a good chuckle over that one. 

You daughter should be graduating next month. We should have a party for her here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, check out the Happy Birthday to the Bar Code thread for a bit of trivia in you need some filler for SAP.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up SAP and I was able to use your student's submission today about H to O.

I'll check out the other thread and get to work on tomorrow now.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and Don and all others. 

Sunshine here and I'm still waiting for it to go +1, but it's
still hanging in there. I'm home as well today with Liam to 
give him one more day to recover before going back to playschool.
Going to do the dishes (we have a schedule for doing the dishes, but
no one but me seem to remember to read it) and the hover some.
..............
Álá' 15 / March 16
Todays quote in my daybook had a addition to it about
teaching the Faith. I thought it could be interesting for ye
to see our take on that.

_Whosoever quickens one soul in this Cause is like
unto one quickening all the servants...._
Bahá'u'lláh

Question: Should Bahá'is tell everyone about the 
Bahá'i Faith?
Answer: Yes, but if people do not want to hear about
it, we should not force them to listen. If they are not
interested, we should respect their wishes and
simply offer our friendship.


----------



## friend

Don: Maybe have a few picture from Ireland on your web site tomorrow, 
since its St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Caman. How are you both this fine sunny morning?

Great pics of cars, Don. 

Caman, did you know that Newfoundland and Labrador has the largest percentage of people who can claim Irish roots in North America? When I first came here, it was 40% of the population, but that is now down to about 35% of the population. St. Patrick's Day is a provincial holiday here in NL.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don and Caman. How are you both this fine sunny morning?
> 
> Great pics of cars, Don.
> 
> Caman, did you know that Newfoundland and Labrador has the largest percentage of people who can claim Irish roots in North America? When I first came here, it was 40% of the population, but that is now down to about 35% of the population. St. Patrick's Day is a provincial holiday here in NL.


No I didn't. That's nice.
Are the going to be a parade there tomorrow then?


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Don: Maybe have a few picture from Ireland on your web site tomorrow,
> since its St. Patrick's Day.


Good idea Camán, I will see what I can dig up.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!~ 

Hope all are doing well this morning. 

Thanks for Breakfast Marc...Sorry about all the clean-up today after the party...I'll have you know that I left the Shang wearing a Toga. I don't remember it dragging on the floor before though.....hmmmmm.

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.

Caman - Best wishes for Liam's full recovery by the end of the day today. 

Good morning Sonal!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. Morning, Kim. How are our two fine Ladies of The Shang today?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

How's everybody? 

Hey Marc, how are the littlest doxies and their mother coming along? I hate to impose but do you have any recent pics of them? Are they stumbling around exploring their surroundings yet?

Hi Kim, how's school?


----------



## MaxPower

Good Morning Gang.

Man this time change has me all out of sorts still. I can't seem to get into going to bed earlier and waking up earlier. As a result, the kids are still on the old time as well, which pushes the evenings further behind, making me work later. I guess one night I should just go to bed a hour earlier, then I'll be back to my old self.

Now. Where's the coffee??


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. Morning, Kim. How are our two fine Ladies of The Shang today?


I'm doing well thanks Marc - Multi-tasking as usual...not sure how much I am actually getting accomplished, but I can attest to being busy. How about you? 


sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Kim, how's school?


Hi Sharon! Nice to see you in the Shang. You must be busy these days too.
School is going great, thanks. This semester seems to have double the homework though. How's everything in your world?


MaxPower said:


> Good Morning Gang.
> 
> Man this time change has me all out of sorts still. I can't seem to get into going to bed earlier and waking up earlier. As a result, the kids are still on the old time as well, which pushes the evenings further behind, making me work later. I guess one night I should just go to bed a hour earlier, then I'll be back to my old self.
> 
> Now. Where's the coffee??


Yep. I can relate Warren. Bring on the coffee. Just leave the pot, please and thanks. It's taking me a couple of days to get into the head space of this new time change. Ughh. TGIF!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all!! trying to catch up, but it is too difficult!!

Been busy for sure, but just wanted to stop and check the roses!! You are all blooming and thriving I see 

It is such unbelievable weather around here the last couple of weeks and now are threatened with something like 20°C this afternoon, it is unreal for sure.... the Chinook has been in since yesterday, but not so blowy today... 

Have to run for now, talk to you later, have a good day.....


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good Morning Gang.
> 
> Man this time change has me all out of sorts still. I can't seem to get into going to bed earlier and waking up earlier. As a result, the kids are still on the old time as well, which pushes the evenings further behind, making me work later. I guess one night I should just go to bed a hour earlier, then I'll be back to my old self.
> 
> Now. Where's the coffee??


Afternoon, Warren. Strong coffee coming right up.
Afternoon, Kim, Leslie, Garett and all those in need of coffee and/or lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> How's everybody?
> 
> Hey Marc, how are the littlest doxies and their mother coming along? I hate to impose but do you have any recent pics of them? Are they stumbling around exploring their surroundings yet?
> 
> Hi Kim, how's school?


Afternoon, Sharon. How are you these days?

Here are a couple of pics from this morning. Their eyes are opening up now and they are starting to try to walk about ............ but not before some morning stretches. They are all about two pounds of fur and fat now.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Nice to see Guy back, as well as all the regulars and irregulars. It's hard to keep up with this place, especially as I've been doing so much travelling lately.

Just starting in on my income tax return ... it's a little more complicated than usual this year so I may just dump it all in a box and take it to my accountant. (Not in a particular hurry as we sold some property and thus have to pay capital gains ...) Has anyone seen the two line tax return? First line is "What did you make" while the second line is "Send it in." I'm feeling that's pretty applicable right now.

Otherwise, life is good. 

I've left some fresh cinnamon rolls on the counter, but have to get back to work now.

Hope everyone is having a good day.

-Elaine


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. Thanks for the cinnamon rolls. I shall make some fresh coffee and tea if anyone wants to sit down and relax.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!

It's fundraising season again for me. Yesterday was the first meeting of the year for the Ronald McDonald House of BC Gala Committee. I am so excited to be a part of that again.
I've also been asked to become involved with a small Jewish community in White Rock. Seems one of the board of directors admires my energy and spirit - that and my inability to think only in my head sometimes. :lmao:

It's so good to be busy again!


----------



## danalicious

MLeh said:


> I've left some fresh cinnamon rolls on the counter, but have to get back to work now.


Oh my...Elaine, you are my new best friend....*DROOL*


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> 
> It's fundraising season again for me. Yesterday was the first meeting of the year for the Ronald McDonald House of BC Gala Committee. I am so excited to be a part of that again.
> I've also been asked to become involved with a small Jewish community in White Rock. Seems one of the board of directors admires my energy and spirit - that and my inability to think only in my head sometimes. :lmao:
> 
> It's so good to be busy again!


Afternoon, Dana. I stayed in a Ronald McDonald House in Halifax when my daughter, Shaina, had to go for surgery at IWK Hospital. A fine place.

Good for you re your "community service" in the "small Jewish community". They noticed and admired your "moxie", which is Yiddish for "energy and spirit". Kudos to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 7C as I just took in my third load of laundry from off of the clothes line. Nice to be able to do this once again, especially in mid-March, which is known for heavy snowstorms and ice storms. Sunshine and blue sky all day today.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Volunteers keep the good things in the world going.


Very true, Garett. They are the life-blood of many organizations.


----------



## friend

Good night gang. 
Time for bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to call it a night as well. First one in the Cafe should prepare a St.Patrick's Day Over the Hump Day Breakfast for one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope to log on tomorrow morning to read that you have gotten a job of your choosine. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

-3 here and a bit gloomy. taking Liam, who are well now, to playschool 
soon and then to the studio to try to get some vocals done.
Have a good day/sleep.
...............
Álá' 16 / March 17

_O Thou Whose name is my wish, Whose presence 
is my hope, Whose remembrance is my desire, 
Whose court of glory is my goal, Whose abode is 
my aim, Whose name is my healing, Whose love 
is the radiance of my heart, Whose service is my 
highest aspiration! I beseech Thee by Thy Name, 
through which Thou hast enabled them that have recognized Thee to soar to the sublimest heights of 
the knowledge of Thee and empowered such as 
devoutly worship Thee to ascend into the precincts 
of the court of Thy holy favors, to aid me to turn 
my face towards Thy face, to fix mine eyes upon 
Thee, and to speak of Thy glory._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## friend

Happy St Patrick.


----------



## friend

And one for the boys.   :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Glad that I could pin you taste. 

Here is one for Marc and Warren.


----------



## friend

How easily people scare. 

Chinese girl playing "ghost"


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, I hope you enjoy SAP this morning as I took your suggestions to heart and "greened up" the place just for you. There's even an Irish tale or two. Enjoy!


----------



## MaxPower

Top o the morning to ya, Don and Caman.


----------



## SINC

OOOOH, you're up early Warren!


----------



## friend

Good morning lads. 

Thanks for the celebration on St Albert's Place Don.
Lovely pictures indeed.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> OOOOH, you're up early Warren!


My wife is flying to your neck of the woods today. I'm up to see her off and make her some tea and breakfast.

I'm not up by choice.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> My wife is flying to your neck of the woods today. I'm up to see her off and make her some tea and breakfast.
> 
> I'm not up by choice.


Well that's a relief. I had thought you might have messed the bed.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Well that's a relief. I had thought you might have messed the bed.


Never worry about that Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Don and Warren. Guess this green St.Patrick's Day Over the Hump Day breakfast is going to be served early this morning. Enjoy. Green tea as well ............. but the coffee is just regular. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, you should be over here in St.John's. We have St.Patrick's Day as a provincial holiday here in NL, and there are hundreds of people from Ireland who come here each year to "do the day", since, as they say, we do it better than they do in Ireland.

+2C and lots of sunshine so the parade shall go ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of great pics of Ireland in SAP, Don. I shall try out some of those Irish recipies for the lunchtime crown here at The Cafe Chez Marc. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a short video clip of the pups yesterday morning. Enjoy.

YouTube - MVI_0008.AVI


----------



## Rps

Happy St. Paddy's Day to you all. Time for my yearly glass of Ginnie with my daughter. Don great story about the well in SAP. As it is St. Paddy's Day I thought I would share this with you:

Sister Mary and Sister Margaret were doing their daily canvass of the village when they came upon the pub. Always good for donations outside the door they take up position, using guilt of course, to get donations for the convent. After 1/2 and hour Sister Mary takes up to leave when Sister Margaret states that it's such a hot day, and since she hasn't had a beer in 20 years, " Let's go in". In they go and the owner comes over. " Dear Sister's", he says," I can't have you in here, it's bad for business, but I'll tell you what, if you come after closing time you can have all the beer you want for free". 

The Sisters think this is a wonderful idea, so back to the convent they go .... they can hardly late for closing time, which coincides with lights up at the convent. When the rest of the nuns head for bed, the two slip out the back, across the moors to the the road into town. They arrive at the pub just in time as the owner was closing. In they go and have their fill of the nectar of the gods..... somewhat giddy, and not with excitement, the two head back to the convent .... down the road to the moors. With the convent in sight they come upon the barbed wire fence. Grabbing her skirt, and placing her foot on the bottom wire for Sister Mary, Sister Margaret helps Sister Mary straddle the wire. Half way through the fence Sister Mary looks up at Sister Margaret and states: " You know what Sister, I feel like a Marine". Which Sister Margaret states" Now Sister Mary, where in hell would we be finding a Marine at this hour of the morning!".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. How are you today?


I'm well Marc, and you? Still moving in to the condo. it hasn't become a hassle yet, but it will .... it's just like setting up our house when we got married. It's amazing how much stuff you need ... even more so when you have to get it all at once rather than building it up over the years.....


----------



## SINC

One good tale deserves another Rp!

Paddy was driving down the street in a sweat because he had an important meeting and couldn't find a parking place. 

Looking up to heaven he said, 'Lord take pity on me. If you find me a parking place I will go to Mass every Sunday for the rest of me life and give up me Irish Whiskey!' 

Miraculously, a parking place appeared.

Paddy looked up again and said, 'Never mind, I found one.'


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm well Marc, and you? Still moving in to the condo. it hasn't become a hassle yet, but it will .... it's just like setting up our house when we got married. It's amazing how much stuff you need ... even more so when you have to get it all at once rather than building it up over the years.....


I know. We moved all of two blocks back in 1996, and it took us 10 hours to move everything.

Give my best to your daughter upon her graduation next month. How are your studies coming along?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I know. We moved all of two blocks back in 1996, and it took us 10 hours to move everything.
> 
> Give my best to your daughter upon her graduation next month. How are your studies coming along?


Thanks Marc, I will pass along your well wishes to my daughter. Mine are coming, but moving slowly this past couple of months due to all the unsettling in the house with our condo purchase and life stuff in general. I'm hoping to up a push on, but I have to rewrite my timetable and submit it. I'm still hoping to graduate in Spring of 2011 but we will see. Some of the material I have had to acquire took much longer to get than I expected. I'm hoping the U of W library will speed things up since I think I have a better library than what UOIT has here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, I will pass along your well wishes to my daughter. Mine are coming, but moving slowly this past couple of months due to all the unsettling in the house with our condo purchase and life stuff in general. I'm hoping to up a push on, but I have to rewrite my timetable and submit it. I'm still hoping to graduate in Spring of 2011 but we will see. Some of the material I have had to acquire took much longer to get than I expected. I'm hoping the U of W library will speed things up since I think I have a better library than what UOIT has here.


Bon chance, mon ami. Sounds like a reasonable timetable, although certain types of research can't be rushed. 

We are waiting upon a new adult ed/ESL white paper to be released by our provincial government soon. I have had input on the adult ed aspects of this legislation and it should be helpful for the entire adult ed/ESL framework here in NL. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

You know Marc, we should really be looking to our children's programmes for adult ed development. While there rages the debate between andra and pedagogy, what we don't do is groom our kids to become educators. Teachers should be sharing the role of delivery with the kids and then highlight the kids who have a knack for it. I would even go so far as to apply extra marks or give them a credit for it. Kids need to know that they are a part of the process [ other than being sponges ] and once they have become involved in the process, when they become adults they can more readily understand the process and methods and help expedite programmes delivered. This, to me, would certainly help reduce the cost of these programmes, which is especially important in these uncertain economic times.


----------



## KC4

Happy St. Patrick's Day Shang Gang!

I hope everyone has a great, green day and the luck of the Irish with them today! Especially Caman! (but aren't we all honorary Irish today if we want to be?) 

Thank for the St. Paddy's day breakfast, including the green tea Marc. The video is a great treat too....I love how they sound. 

There are gale force winds here today - must be a change in weather coming up. Maybe a Spring storm? I remember a huge snow storm about 10-11 years ago on St. Paddy's Day that essentially shut the city down. 

Don & Rp - Good chuckles this morning, thanks! Off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Glad you liked the breakfast.

Yes, the pups are becoming more vocal now, just as they are getting more mobile. We shall have to set up the X-pen to give them some more leg room.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> You know Marc, we should really be looking to our children's programmes for adult ed development. While there rages the debate between andra and pedagogy, what we don't do is groom our kids to become educators. Teachers should be sharing the role of delivery with the kids and then highlight the kids who have a knack for it. I would even go so far as to apply extra marks or give them a credit for it. Kids need to know that they are a part of the process [ other than being sponges ] and once they have become involved in the process, when they become adults they can more readily understand the process and methods and help expedite programmes delivered. This, to me, would certainly help reduce the cost of these programmes, which is especially important in these uncertain economic times.


I agree Rp. I'm seeing it first hand at Kacey's school. They routinely have the kids tutor and instruct each other. Sometimes it's easier to learn from a peer. The tutor also benefits because by teaching, they reinforce the learning for themselves. Win- Win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You know Marc, we should really be looking to our children's programmes for adult ed development. While there rages the debate between andra and pedagogy, what we don't do is groom our kids to become educators. Teachers should be sharing the role of delivery with the kids and then highlight the kids who have a knack for it. I would even go so far as to apply extra marks or give them a credit for it. Kids need to know that they are a part of the process [ other than being sponges ] and once they have become involved in the process, when they become adults they can more readily understand the process and methods and help expedite programmes delivered. This, to me, would certainly help reduce the cost of these programmes, which is especially important in these uncertain economic times.


Rp, this is one of the suggestions that I presented to the folks at our Dept. of Education. We need to consider the schema and age of the adult learners, and provide them with appropriate materials, but there are lessons to be learned re the developmental reading process from emergent literacy onwards.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I agree Rp. I'm seeing it first hand at Kacey's school. They routinely have the kids tutor and instruct each other. Sometimes it's easier to learn from a peer. The tutor also benefits because by teaching, they reinforce the learning for themselves. Win- Win.


This is the trend in education now, Kim -- it is called socio-constructivism, based on Vygotsky's works.


----------



## Rps

Marc, Don, Kim et all... anyone know if your current Mac can run Adobe Flash sites off the web. The MLB site broadcasts its games using Flash, and I was wondering, with all the discussion between Apple and Adobe if I can still see my games when my mini arrives? Or is the war of words limited only to the iPad....


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, you should be over here in St.John's. We have St.Patrick's Day as a provincial holiday here in NL, and there are hundreds of people from Ireland who come here each year to "do the day", since, as they say, we do it better than they do in Ireland.
> 
> +2C and lots of sunshine so the parade shall go ahead.


I might come for next year.
Maybe I could get a few gigs there then.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are the heart of Celtic music here in North America. We sponsor groups to go over to Ireland and the Irish government sends folks to come over here on a cultural exchange.

Of course, you are closer to NL now while you are in Sweden than you shall be when you are in WA.


----------



## MaxPower

I received a strange prank phone call yesterday. I thought it might have been the government investigating me, but it turns out it was just a practical joker with whom I had a nice conversation with.   beejacon :lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Marc, Don, Kim et all... anyone know if your current Mac can run Adobe Flash sites off the web. The MLB site broadcasts its games using Flash, and I was wondering, with all the discussion between Apple and Adobe if I can still see my games when my mini arrives? Or is the war of words limited only to the iPad....


I think it is going to be just limited to the iPad. I wouldn't worry just yet.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> I received a strange prank phone call yesterday. I thought it might have been the government investigating me, but it turns out it was just a practical joker with whom I had a nice conversation with.   beejacon :lmao:


Mwaaahahahahaaaaaa... The line is Toll free, not "TROLL" free. You need to pay extra for those.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Mwaaahahahahaaaaaa... The line is Toll free, not "TROLL" free. You need to pay extra for those.


It still smelt fishy to me.


----------



## MLeh

Rps said:


> You know Marc, we should really be looking to our children's programmes for adult ed development. While there rages the debate between andra and pedagogy, what we don't do is groom our kids to become educators. Teachers should be sharing the role of delivery with the kids and then highlight the kids who have a knack for it. I would even go so far as to apply extra marks or give them a credit for it. Kids need to know that they are a part of the process [ other than being sponges ] and once they have become involved in the process, when they become adults they can more readily understand the process and methods and help expedite programmes delivered. This, to me, would certainly help reduce the cost of these programmes, which is especially important in these uncertain economic times.


Sometimes I get offended when teachers talk as if classroom learning is the only bona fide method of learning, and classroom teachers are the only people capable of imparting knowledge. 

I usually ignore it when Rp and Marc get into these type of 'educator' discussions, but not today. This is what offended me most: _"I would even go so far as to apply extra marks or give them a credit for it."_

Certainly classroom learning is the most efficient way to convey information, but I believe that we need to teach our children to be 'lifetime learners', and to learn from all situations, and learn to learn from others, not just someone some institution has certified as a 'teacher'. The way to promote true learning, and societal advancement is that we all become learners, and we all learn that everyone can be a teacher to some degree. Most especially: learning does not just occur in the classroom.

Life is a teacher too.


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> Certainly classroom learning is the most efficient way to convey information, but I believe that we need to teach our children to be 'lifetime learners', and to learn from all situations, and learn to learn from others, not just someone some institution has certified as a 'teacher'. The way to promote true learning, and societal advancement is that we all become learners, and we all learn that everyone can be a teacher to some degree. Most especially: learning does not just occur in the classroom.
> 
> Life is a teacher too.


:clap::clap: Well said, all of us can be teachers, sharing who what where and when with anyone is a teaching, (not gossip), everyone can know a bit and someone else adds to that bit... soon you have a whole, teaching and learning is a lifelong thing, when you stop doing either, you lose a part of who you are, my gran used to say in her soft scottish burr.... 'It's a sad day you don't learn something new' and that can be anything....
This is the kind of 'learning' you cannot find in a classroom, and when you have children teaching children, the experience is a twofold plus, the 'teacher' has to learn more, and the 'taught' have to remember as it will be their turn to teach the ones following.... kind of like the 4 grades in one classroom of years gone by....
They have done this type of thing in our school for over 15 years, there are round tables and no arranged seating, it has been copied by a lot of schools because of it's success. 
There are many avenues of teaching, and all of us can teach.... something!


----------



## friend

Home from the studio.
I managed to put down two vocal tracks and nailed both of them.
Finally some progress and only 2 1/2 songs more to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Sometimes I get offended when teachers talk as if classroom learning is the only bona fide method of learning, and classroom teachers are the only people capable of imparting knowledge.
> 
> I usually ignore it when Rp and Marc get into these type of 'educator' discussions, but not today. This is what offended me most: _"I would even go so far as to apply extra marks or give them a credit for it."_
> 
> Certainly classroom learning is the most efficient way to convey information, but I believe that we need to teach our children to be 'lifetime learners', and to learn from all situations, and learn to learn from others, not just someone some institution has certified as a 'teacher'. The way to promote true learning, and societal advancement is that we all become learners, and we all learn that everyone can be a teacher to some degree. Most especially: learning does not just occur in the classroom.
> 
> Life is a teacher too.


Very true, Elaine. I am in a constant battle to try and get my students to see education as taking place both in and outside the classroom, to enhance a student's schema, to establish a home/school partnership, and to use the "real world" as part of their curriculum. It takes a hard-working and creative teacher to undertake this task, but it is worth the attempt.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: Well said, all of us can be teachers, sharing who what where and when with anyone is a teaching, (not gossip), everyone can know a bit and someone else adds to that bit... soon you have a whole, teaching and learning is a lifelong thing, when you stop doing either, you lose a part of who you are, my gran used to say in her soft scottish burr.... 'It's a sad day you don't learn something new' and that can be anything....
> This is the kind of 'learning' you cannot find in a classroom, and when you have children teaching children, the experience is a twofold plus, the 'teacher' has to learn more, and the 'taught' have to remember as it will be their turn to teach the ones following.... kind of like the 4 grades in one classroom of years gone by....
> They have done this type of thing in our school for over 15 years, there are round tables and no arranged seating, it has been copied by a lot of schools because of it's success.
> There are many avenues of teaching, and all of us can teach.... something!


True, Leslie. However, what is a teacher to do if a parent abdicates their role as a child's first educator? Teachers need to try and establish a home/school partnership, but this is difficult if a parent is unwilling to do their part. Even parents who cannot read or write well themselves can have an important role to play.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Home from the studio.
> I managed to put down two vocal tracks and nailed both of them.
> Finally some progress and only 2 1/2 songs more to go.


Kudos, Caman. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Life is a teacher too.


Elaine, I agree with your point and it is well taken.

It reminds me of my very first full time boss, an ex-RAF fighter pilot from Leeds who told me to always listen to what people had to say, even if you've heard it 1,000 times before, for on the 1,001st time you may just see it from a different angle and learn something new that day.

Even with being a stubborn Scot, I've come to learn it was sound advice indeed.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> True, Leslie. However, what is a teacher to do if a parent abdicates their role as a child's first educator? Teachers need to try and establish a home/school partnership, but this is difficult if a parent is unwilling to do their part. Even parents who cannot read or write well themselves can have an important role to play.


Yes, I see your point, I never thought of parents being unwilling to help, but I do know there are many out there who leave the teaching to the teachers, and expect them to raise their children for them, it is a fact of life I guess, perhaps we need a school for adults to teach them how to teach.... wait , I am thinking none who need to go would go... <sigh> it is a round robin sort of thing, you cannot force them for sure, but any improvement in the parent /teacher role would be a good thing.... it is getting worse as tie goes by from what I hear from other educators I know.... they are reduced to teaching
common manners they tell me, things kids should have learned before they started school.... 
I applaud your efforts Marc, and all those who have been entrusted with this difficult task..... the uphill battle is hard fought...


----------



## Rps

Actually Elaine, we are not in disagreement on this issue. My original statement refers to getting children, who will become adults, to get involved in their learning process and grooming those who might not otherwise choose education as a career alternative by giving them experience in the process. Yes life is a teacher, but parents, teachers, students, general citizens are all a part of the process, but not all get involved in it. If we are to be life long learners, then our education system needs to groom us in that direction. Many time students see their subjects and grades as discrete, not interrelated. It may not seem like it, but we are in total agreement and I heartily agree with your point.


----------



## macdoodle

Traditional Irish Blessing - E-Water

To all my friends in the Shang, those who are, and those who wish they were ... Irish!! :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes, I see your point, I never thought of parents being unwilling to help, but I do know there are many out there who leave the teaching to the teachers, and expect them to raise their children for them, it is a fact of life I guess, perhaps we need a school for adults to teach them how to teach.... wait , I am thinking none who need to go would go... <sigh> it is a round robin sort of thing, you cannot force them for sure, but any improvement in the parent /teacher role would be a good thing.... it is getting worse as tie goes by from what I hear from other educators I know.... they are reduced to teaching
> common manners they tell me, things kids should have learned before they started school....
> I applaud your efforts Marc, and all those who have been entrusted with this difficult task..... the uphill battle is hard fought...


Leslie, I can't tell you how many teachers who take my web courses, from all over Canada, say that there are parents who are unwilling to help their children, or parents who do all the work for their children, which is of little value. Teachers from urban areas in every province, rural areas in every province and even teachers in the US express the same concerns re parental abdication. Teachers can't do it all for each student.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually Elaine, we are not in disagreement on this issue. My original statement refers to getting children, who will become adults, to get involved in their learning process and grooming those who might not otherwise choose education as a career alternative by giving them experience in the process. Yes life is a teacher, but parents, teachers, students, general citizens are all a part of the process, but not all get involved in it. If we are to be life long learners, then our education system needs to groom us in that direction. Many time students see their subjects and grades as discrete, not interrelated. It may not seem like it, but we are in total agreement and I heartily agree with your point.


Excellent points, Rp. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Traditional Irish Blessing - E-Water
> 
> To all my friends in the Shang, those who are, and those who wish they were ... Irish!! :love2:


I recall that when I was coming for my interview here at Memorial University, I got a lift from the airport to the university, since the plane arrived late and I was late for my interview. The head of the department picked me up. As we were driving to MUN, which happened to be on March 17th, he asked me "Are you by any chance Irish?". Having just landed, and my ears had still not "popped", I thought he said "Are you Jewish?" When I said, "Yes, but why should this matter?", he replied that there were about 40% of the Newfoundland population with Irish roots and that I would easily fit in. When he drove me back to the airport the next day, I asked him why being Jewish might help me with "fitting in" should I choose to come here to teach. 

We both had a big laugh when he told me that he had asked if I was Irish and not if I was Jewish. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## MLeh

Rps said:


> Actually Elaine, we are not in disagreement on this issue. My original statement refers to getting children, who will become adults, to get involved in their learning process and grooming those who might not otherwise choose education as a career alternative by giving them experience in the process. Yes life is a teacher, but parents, teachers, students, general citizens are all a part of the process, but not all get involved in it. If we are to be life long learners, then our education system needs to groom us in that direction. Many time students see their subjects and grades as discrete, not interrelated. It may not seem like it, but we are in total agreement and I heartily agree with your point.


Glad to see you were not offended by my visceral reaction then. Too many teachers want their students to be clones of them (thus rewarding 'teacher like behaviour') instead of rewarding the students for exploring what will be the best for each particular student.

As an example: 

When I was in highschool I was extremely good at math and science, and my guidance counsellor of the day suggested that I should become ... a math and science teacher. Being unsure of my own capabilities I followed this career advice until the day I actually had to teach a class. Unfortunately math and science come to me so naturally that when a student said to me "I don't get it", my only response was "What's not to get? It's perfectly obvious." I am the world's worst 'classroom' teacher. I finished that year of University, but never completed my degree. (My math and science skills are used daily, and many times I do explain things to others about 'how things work', so I am teaching all the time - I've just had to learn that what is obvious to me isn't quite so obvious to everyone. I've learnt to ask "do you know how a mechanical seal works?", and if not, I'll explain that first before plunging into explanations of the effects of radial loading and hydraulic shock on said seals.  )

Certainly encourage students to see if they may want to enter the teaching profession, but not at the expense of students who have other paths in life. Which is why the 'bonus marks' comment rankled. 

Edit: to clarify - I'm all for providing the opportunity - just not the additional motivation of 'bonus marks'. The motivation should be internal, not some external reward. The reward is in the doing.


----------



## Dr.G.

My guidance counsellor said that I should be a plumber. When I told her that I wanted to be a social studies teacher or a soil ecologist, she laughed. She said that she did not know what a soil ecologist was/did, and that if I wanted to become a teacher, I had to go to university, and it was possible that I might not even finish high school. I recall bringing back to my old high school my four university degrees once I had finished my Ph.D.. Sadly, Mrs. Osmond had retired by then, but I still got the satisfaction of telling the person at the front desk why I wanted to see her. "Just wanted to show her my four university degrees since she felt I might not even be able to finish up a high school degree."


----------



## Sonal

I don't recall getting career advice from my guidance counsellor.... kind of a shame in some sense, because I remember being very frustrated that I didn't know.


----------



## MLeh

Interesting what motivates people, isn't it?



Sonal said:


> I don't recall getting career advice from my guidance counsellor.... kind of a shame in some sense, because I remember being very frustrated that I didn't know.


There's a fine balance in career selection advice at school age - my daughter said there was a lot of pressure on her and her classmates in highschool to 'decide what they wanted to do' before they left highschool. I told her to just 'relax and learn', which she's doing at University right now. 

The right job usually comes along - you just have to be open to the possibilities and learn to recognize opportunity. (My favourite saying is that "Opportunity usually comes along disguised as hard work.")

I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Interesting what motivates people, isn't it?


True. I was always told that education was something no one could take from you -- this from my grandfather who was expelled from Russia during the era of the pogroms against the Jews, and came to America with next to nothing. Personally, I found learning history, geography and reading interesting, which is why I liked learning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I don't recall getting career advice from my guidance counsellor.... kind of a shame in some sense, because I remember being very frustrated that I didn't know.


I am told that fewer and fewer students in high school are being encouraged to become teachers. To be an effective teacher is becoming very difficult and frustrating, what with the constraints that are being placed upon the classroom teacher these days, especially in grades 7-12.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I am told that fewer and fewer students in high school are being encouraged to become teachers. To be an effective teacher is becoming very difficult and frustrating, what with the constraints that are being placed upon the classroom teacher these days, especially in grades 7-12.


I admire those that teach. I often said to Anna that I could never
muster that kind of patience required and the often get no respect in return.
Kudos to all ye teachers. :clap:


----------



## MaxPower

I can't teach, but I can train. 

I recall in college my accounting teacher told me I should absolutely not consider a career in accounting or bookkeeping. I became a bookkeeper for thirteen years and am pretty good at it. I still do my own books and never have any complaints from my accountant. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I admire those that teach. I often said to Anna that I could never
> muster that kind of patience required and the often get no respect in return.
> Kudos to all ye teachers. :clap:


I shall pass this on to the teachers who I teach, Caman.

So, how have you been making out today? Productive? 

Irish music is alive and well here in NL.

The Telegram - St. John's, NL: Lifestyles | As Irish as a song


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I can't teach, but I can train.
> 
> I recall in college my accounting teacher told me I should absolutely not consider a career in accounting or bookkeeping. I became a bookkeeper for thirteen years and am pretty good at it. I still do my own books and never have any complaints from my accountant. Go figure.


Training is teaching, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There's a fine balance in career selection advice at school age - my daughter said there was a lot of pressure on her and her classmates in highschool to 'decide what they wanted to do' before they left highschool. I told her to just 'relax and learn', which she's doing at University right now." Elaine, by grade 7, we were being groomed for college or university. By the time we hit grade 10, we were prepping for the SATs. After failing French three times and algebra once, I gave the impression that I was not college-bound. In grade 11, it was suggested that I try to finish a general diploma and go into the US Army to fight in Vietnam. By grade 12, it was suggested that I switch to a general diploma and try to get into a trades school to become a plumber. 

Luckily, I did not heed their "suggestions". I strongly agree to what you told your daughter to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Busy here today. Must learn to speed read.


Try the Dr.G. Speed Reading Course, Garett. It comes online and you will be reading 13 times faster after just the first hour. Of course, you will not understand anything you have just read, but you shall be able to read 13 times faster.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Afternoon all,
Hope you all had a great day.
I would like to sign up for that speed reading course. I cant remember what I read now so at least I will be able to read faster.


----------



## friend

Hi Guy.
How are things?

Good night all.
Must go to bed.
Have a glorious headache which requires sleep treatment I think.
Until tomorrow.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Totally awesome thank you, and how about yourself?
It is another beauty of a day here.


----------



## MaxPower

Does having burgers with Bulls Eye Guiness BBQ sauce count for St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Have a good night gang,
got to head out again.

Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Guy and Caman ................. goodbye, Guy and Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Does having burgers with Bulls Eye Guiness BBQ sauce count for St. Patrick's Day?


Sure, so long as you share.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night here in St.John's. I have an early day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you are online tomorrow with some good news to share with us. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Does having burgers with Bulls Eye Guiness BBQ sauce count for St. Patrick's Day?


Yep - Sounds good to me. 

Hi Guy - Bye Guy!

Hope your headache goes away by morning Caman! (It should be about morning there in Sveden, yah yah)


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

Up for the 3rd last fast breakfast before dawn.
It's +1 here at 5;50 AM and that is a good promise
for major thawing, but bad for clothes for playschool kids. 
Kids, as a lot of ye know, are attracted like magnets to puddles
and come home worse then sponges drenched in water. :lmao:
Well, as long as they have fun. 


Today I will take Ciarán for his second session at the counselors.
He is not too happy with it, but it has to be done and since Anna
is coming on Wednesday we are on our way to giving him the 
support he needs to get over the abandonment of his biological mother.
............... 
Álá 17 / March 18

_O My God! Oh my God!
Thou seest me in my lowliness and weakness, 
occupied with the greatest undertaking, determined 
to raise Thy word among the masses and to spread 
Thy teachings amongThy peoples. How can I succeed 
unless Thou assist me with the breath of the Holy Spirit,
help me to triumph by the host of Thy glorious kingdom,
and shower upon me Thy confirmations, which alone can 
change a gnat into an eagle, a drop of water into rivers and 
seas, and an atom into lights and suns?_
Ábdu'l -Bahá

_But they that wait upon the Lord shall renew their
strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles;
they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall
walk, and not faint._
Isaiah 40:31


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with Ciarán. You are a good father. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine hot breakfast ready when you rise to face the new day. Freshly brewed tea and coffee will be there when you enter the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Good luck with Ciarán. You are a good father. Paix, mon ami.


Good morning Marc.
Thanks for saying so. 
I hope you slept well and are fully recharged this morning.
I've to more morning left on the fast, so I wont tuck in just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Today is our first session of the PRIDE course that all parents who are going to become foster parents must attend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Today is our first session of the PRIDE course that all parents who are going to become foster parents must attend.


Ah, how interesting.
Kudos to ye. Good luck, enjoy and have a great time. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ah, how interesting.
> Kudos to ye. Good luck, enjoy and have a great time. :clap:


Merci, mon ami. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> Up for the 3rd last fast breakfast before dawn.
> It's +1 here at 5;50 AM and that is a good promise
> for major thawing, but bad for clothes for playschool kids.
> Kids, as a lot of ye know, are attracted like magnets to puddles
> and come home worse then sponges drenched in water.
> Well, as long as they have fun.


Good morning all.

I hear you Caman.

My son goes to a private school out in the country. That means lots of mud everywhere. When I pick him up, I have to lift the hatch on the Lexus, sit him in the back and strip him down in the parking lot. When we get home, everything goes in the wash and I repeat the process again the next day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. How are you this fine sunny day?


I'm doing well thanks.

The sun is shining, the kids are on March break and I had a really good sleep last night. A beautiful day for sure.

I took my youngest in for his latest assessment for speech therapy and he was discharged. The therapist had no more concerns. So that is a relief for my wife and I. Once he starts school the other areas will come along (th, blending of sounds etc.)

We came home from the appointment yesterday and Gizmo was accident free. So all in all life is good.

And how are you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc and Warren!

Just finished SAP, but it gave me the creeps this morning watching a video of a contortionist submitted by a reader. How that guy can bend his body just gives me the shivers, but it is interesting indeed.

Now I am off to work on tomorrow. Just realized when going through my files that I missed part 2 of Kim's OK story on Sunday. My bad. Sorry about that Kim, I will try to get back on track come Sunday morning.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, Marc and Warren!
> 
> Just finished SAP, but it gave me the creeps this morning watching a video of a contortionist submitted by a reader. How that guy can bend his body just gives me the shivers, but it is interesting indeed.
> 
> Now I am off to work on tomorrow. Just realized when going through my files that I missed part 2 of Kim's OK story on Sunday. My bad. Sorry about that Kim, I will try to get back on track come Sunday morning.


Good morning Don.

I was wondering what happened to Kim's story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that "Wonder How"video clip on SAP this morning was amazing. My knees hurt just watching it.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Good morning all.
> I hear you Caman.
> My son goes to a private school out in the country. That means lots of mud everywhere. When I pick him up, I have to lift the hatch on the Lexus, sit him in the back and strip him down in the parking lot. When we get home, everything goes in the wash and I repeat the process again the next day.





MaxPower said:


> I took my youngest in for his latest assessment for speech therapy and he was discharged. The therapist had no more concerns. So that is a relief for my wife and I. Once he starts school the other areas will come along (th, blending of sounds etc.)


Good morning Warren and Don. 

Warren: I've book the laundry for tonight. 
I probably be doing that for the rest of March. 

Congrats on the speech therapy. :clap:
Aiofe is making progress, but she still has a long way to go.
We are looking at continue the therapy for when in Bellevue as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 33 years ago today, and to the hour, that I was offered my position here at Memorial University. I accepted, and the rest, as they say, is history. So, for the rest of the day, everything is free at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

That's cool Marc.
I've never stayed that long in one place. 
Probably wont do it either until they dig me down.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> It was 33 years ago today, and to the hour, that I was offered my position here at Memorial University. I accepted, and the rest, as they say, is history. So, for the rest of the day, everything is free at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


Happy anniversary Marc. You have certainly made an impact on all of the students you have taught through the years. Kudos to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That's cool Marc.
> I've never stayed that long in one place.
> Probably wont do it either until they dig me down.


Neither have I, Caman, and that includes growing up in New York City. More than half of my life has been spent here. And, if we take in long-term foster children, I can envision working another 7 years here at Memorial and living in the same house. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Don: That video, ouch. 
That lad wont even be able to have a bone to pick with someone.


----------



## friend

Time for a 10 min. wee nap.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


friend said:


> Today I will take Ciarán for his second session at the counselors.
> He is not too happy with it, but it has to be done and since Anna
> is coming on Wednesday we are on our way to giving him the
> support he needs to get over the abandonment of his biological mother.



Good luck with Ciarán today Caman. He may not appreciate it right now, but he likely will in the future. And it's all about the big picture, isn't it? 

I bet everyone is getting excited about Anna's imminent arrival. 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Today is our first session of the PRIDE course that all parents who are going to become foster parents must attend.


Thanks for breakfast Marc. Good luck to you two too on the PRIDE course. I expect that the name is a fitting acronym...If so, what does it stand for? 



Dr.G. said:


> It was 33 years ago today, and to the hour, that I was offered my position here at Memorial University. I accepted, and the rest, as they say, is history. So, for the rest of the day, everything is free at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


Congratulations on the anniversary! Woot!

Lee is a "lifer" with his career - hired out of University, never left and unlikely to leave until he retires.

The longest I ever held a job at the same company was about 10 years...with too many other shorter ones to list on a resume. That's either an indication of my varied experience or my inability to hold a steady job.

Don - Off to check out SAP soon - No worries about missing Okley Dokley Pt 2 - I just thought you were giving your readers a break from it.


----------



## SINC

Happy nap Camán.

Happy Anniversary Marc.

Morning Kim!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Time for a 10 min. wee nap.


Great idea, Caman. Bon soir.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, PRIDE stands for Parent Resources for Information Development and Education. It is a course that all persons who want to adopt or foster children here in NL have to take. I think that the same holds true for ON as well. 

How are you this fine day?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Happy nap Camán.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Marc.
> 
> Morning Kim!


Thanks you, Don. It is a rather strange anniversary, but I still recall the moment as if it were yesterday. I am earning far more than I expected to earn here. So, it will be interesting to see if I can go another 7 years to hit 40 years here at Memorial as a prof. There have been a handful who have achieved this status. We shall see.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Good luck with Ciarán today Caman. He may not appreciate it right now, but he likely will in the future. And it's all about the big picture, isn't it?
> I bet everyone is getting excited about Anna's imminent arrival.


Hi Kim.
Thanks, it went fine in the end.
At first he was irritated,but then he started answering the lad.
He has had a difficult time, but at least he is happy now with the
move and having Anna for a ma. He will be fine.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Great idea, Caman. Bon soir.


It's quite a good thing to do on a regular daily basis.
If you don't want to sleep, but need to get refreshed, tere
is a trick that I was thought a long time ago.
You sit comfortably in a chair, holding a set of keys in your hand.
When you nod of the keys fall to the floor and you wake up.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Started my day off with a speeding ticket. Blech. It's a small one, but tickets are tickets.

Given the crazy insurance situation in Ontario, I am going to pay a paralegal $300 to fight and delay this to avoid getting dinged up to $3,000 or so on my insurance, and all for a $30 ticket. Something is very wrong with this system.

Okay, the numbers are a little rough, but I liked the alliterative use of the 3's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Started my day off with a speeding ticket. Blech. It's a small one, but tickets are tickets.
> 
> Given the crazy insurance situation in Ontario, I am going to pay a paralegal $300 to fight and delay this to avoid getting dinged up to $3,000 or so on my insurance, and all for a $30 ticket. Something is very wrong with this system.
> 
> Okay, the numbers are a little rough, but I liked the alliterative use of the 3's.


Afternoon, Sonal. Sorry to hear of your ticket. Can't see how a $30 ticket can raise your rates to $3000. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It's quite a good thing to do on a regular daily basis.
> If you don't want to sleep, but need to get refreshed, tere
> is a trick that I was thought a long time ago.
> You sit comfortably in a chair, holding a set of keys in your hand.
> When you nod of the keys fall to the floor and you wake up.


I sometimes fall asleep with my fingers on the keys to the keyboard. Amazing what I can try to write as I doze off to sleep for a minute or two. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

I have one accident from 2006 and one other ticket from 2008 on my record, so with a second ticket, my rates will jump up until enough time goes by that something falls off.

Really speaking, I need to delay this a little over a year.

The ironic part was that yesterday I noticed that there seem to be an unusually high number of speedtraps lately....


----------



## friend

Amazon has released Kindle for Mac. 
It's free and a handy app to have I think.

Kindle


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Started my day off with a speeding ticket. Blech. It's a small one, but tickets are tickets.


Hi Sonal.
Sorry to hear that.



Dr.G. said:


> I sometimes fall asleep with my fingers on the keys to the keyboard. Amazing what I can try to write as I doze off to sleep for a minute or two. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I have one accident from 2006 and one other ticket from 2008 on my record, so with a second ticket, my rates will jump up until enough time goes by that something falls off.
> 
> Really speaking, I need to delay this a little over a year.
> 
> The ironic part was that yesterday I noticed that there seem to be an unusually high number of speedtraps lately....


Oh. Well, good luck with this situation.

Other than that, how has Life been treating you?


----------



## Rps

Just a quick note to say hello to all. Packing, again, for LaSalle. I pulled the trigger on a Mac Mini last night and will get the little beauty on Monday ... UPS willing.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> I have one accident from 2006 and one other ticket from 2008 on my record, so with a second ticket, my rates will jump up until enough time goes by that something falls off.
> 
> Really speaking, I need to delay this a little over a year.
> 
> The ironic part was that yesterday I noticed that there seem to be an unusually high number of speedtraps lately....


I've found now that is is not worth it to speed. I had three tickets on my record at once, the last two were on the same day, by the same cop. The latter of the two I was doing 100 in a 50. 

As a result, my insurance jumped and was more than my wife's auto and house insurance combined. It was only this past January that my record has been erased.

I'm not preaching, just sharing my experience.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> I've found now that is is not worth it to speed. I had three tickets on my record at once, the last two were on the same day, by the same cop. The latter of the two I was doing 100 in a 50.
> 
> As a result, my insurance jumped and was more than my wife's auto and house insurance combined. It was only this past January that my record has been erased.
> 
> I'm not preaching, just sharing my experience.


You're right, it's not worth it to speed.

I was going about 15 over the limit.... frustrating because was a speed trap where the flow of traffic is regularly 15-20km over the limit. (There are no cross streets and the speed limit changes from 60 to 50 for a while before going back up to 60.)

I don't know, I can see no good reason why the speed is suddenly lower in that stretch of road, except that it's a revenue source. 

Still, I know that area well, I should know that there is often a trap there...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just a quick note to say hello to all. Packing, again, for LaSalle. I pulled the trigger on a Mac Mini last night and will get the little beauty on Monday ... UPS willing.


Afternoon, Rp. Kudos on the Mac Mini.


----------



## macdoodle

Hi,

,I know this has nothing to do with the topic onboard right now, but perhaps someone will have an answer...
I copy files from my Mac and have to put them on a disc for my (shudder) Windows to run a program (cannot be read by Mac ....yet!) 
I cannot get it to show up on the windows... now this is an older computer, and I have tried both CD and DVD these are Bitmap images TIFF, and GIF tried them all to see what would / might show up.... nothing! or says it cannot open file.... the one time one did show up ... does this mean I have to get another computer?? or just increase 'something'

Until the program makes make these programs for Mac I am stuck with Windows to run them.... HELP!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Sorry, I have no answer for your situation.


----------



## MLeh

macdoodle said:


> Hi,
> 
> ,I know this has nothing to do with the topic onboard right now, but perhaps someone will have an answer...
> I copy files from my Mac and have to put them on a disc for my (shudder) Windows to run a program (cannot be read by Mac ....yet!)
> I cannot get it to show up on the windows... now this is an older computer, and I have tried both CD and DVD these are Bitmap images TIFF, and GIF tried them all to see what would / might show up.... nothing! or says it cannot open file.... the one time one did show up ... does this mean I have to get another computer?? or just increase 'something'
> 
> Until the program makes make these programs for Mac I am stuck with Windows to run them.... HELP!!


What program was used to create the files, Leslie?

If you have an email program on your other computer, you might want to try emailing the TIF or GIF (unless it's too large) and see if you can see it in the email. 

TIF and GIF should be universally accessible by either OS, so it sounds like you're might be trying to read something that you don't have the proper program to read (ie: the TIF or GIF has been modified to a version that your older program can't read).



Sonal said:


> You're right, it's not worth it to speed.
> 
> I was going about 15 over the limit.... frustrating because was a speed trap where the flow of traffic is regularly 15-20km over the limit. (There are no cross streets and the speed limit changes from 60 to 50 for a while before going back up to 60.)
> 
> I don't know, I can see no good reason why the speed is suddenly lower in that stretch of road, except that it's a revenue source.
> 
> Still, I know that area well, I should know that there is often a trap there...


Got a 'fast driving award' going down a steep hill about a block from our house one morning at few months ago - at 5:30 am. I was doing 70 km/hr in a 50 zone. Not a soul on the street, but I assume the cop was catching people commuting to the first ferry. I was not impressed, but since then I hit the binders now when I'm going down that hill - otherwise gravity rules, and the vehicle just creeps up in speed. Only other ticket I got was 21 years ago - going down a hill into Princeton, BC. 

By the way, my ticket cost me well over $100, and that was the 'minimum'. (Welcome to BC, where BC means 'bring cash'.)

Very irritating.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> I've found now that is is not worth it to speed. I had three tickets on my record at once, the last two were on the same day, by the same cop. The latter of the two I was doing 100 in a 50.
> 
> As a result, my insurance jumped and was more than my wife's auto and house insurance combined. It was only this past January that my record has been erased.
> 
> I'm not preaching, just sharing my experience.


Jepp, I concur.
I got a speed ticket 32 years ago from being told at work "to get going".
Never since, and I have found that the time saved, if any, is not significant or
even relevant within city limits and outside it's far to dangerous to speed.
I always catch up with those that have hurried passed me, sooner or later,
so the gain is nearly nil. On top of it all there are an increased danger to others
and, as showed, a great possibility to get a hefty fine and costly consequences 
to ones insurance, as well as loads of stress. All in all, not worth it.


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Leslie,

A bit more information might be helpful here.

From what i understand you are burning these files on the Mac and trying to use them in Windows. Correct?

If that is the case, you need to burn the disk in a format that windows understands. I use Toast and there is a setting for data that is for Mac and PC. Click that and go.

If you are running Windows on your Mac via Bootcamp, simply drag the files onto the proper directory in your Windows volume. It should be something like this:

(On the Desktop you should see your Windows volume) Windows>Documents and Settings>*user*>Desktop
(*user* being whatever account you want to use)

Boot into windows and you should see the files.

If I'm off target here let me know and I'll do my best to help.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> You're right, it's not worth it to speed.
> 
> I was going about 15 over the limit.... frustrating because was a speed trap where the flow of traffic is regularly 15-20km over the limit. (There are no cross streets and the speed limit changes from 60 to 50 for a while before going back up to 60.)
> 
> I don't know, I can see no good reason why the speed is suddenly lower in that stretch of road, except that it's a revenue source.
> 
> Still, I know that area well, I should know that there is often a trap there...


I hear you with regards to Cash Cow Speed traps. I used to live in a town where the speed limit was 70 km. Not 100 ft. later the speed dropped to 50 km. Cops would sit there all day and have a hay day.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Hi Leslie,
> 
> A bit more information might be helpful here.
> 
> From what i understand you are burning these files on the Mac and trying to use them in Windows. Correct?
> 
> If that is the case, you need to burn the disk in a format that windows understands. I use Toast and there is a setting for data that is for Mac and PC. Click that and go.
> 
> If you are running Windows on your Mac via Bootcamp, simply drag the files onto the proper directory in your Windows volume. It should be something like this:
> 
> (On the Desktop you should see your Windows volume) Windows>Documents and Settings>*user*>Desktop
> (*user* being whatever account you want to use)
> 
> Boot into windows and you should see the files.
> 
> If I'm off target here let me know and I'll do my best to help.




I am not in window/ <Mac, it is a different unit completely, I never thought of toast, thanks, I will give that a try, I tried the 'stick' and the photos that were on it already showed up, but not the new ones I am thinking the old photos were done on the PC.... 
I shall go and try Toast, never used it before, but will give it a shot...

Thanks for your help. I keep this windows strictly for this program and it is not connected to the internet, I don't need any more Virus' and I don't want to buy anymore protection software, the internet is not needed to run this.

Will let you know how it is going...


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> I am not in window/ <Mac, it is a different unit completely, I never thought of toast, thanks, I will give that a try, I tried the 'stick' and the photos that were on it already showed up, but not the new ones I am thinking the old photos were done on the PC....
> I shall go and try Toast, never used it before, but will give it a shot...
> 
> Thanks for your help. I keep this windows strictly for this program and it is not connected to the internet, I don't need any more Virus' and I don't want to buy anymore protection software, the internet is not needed to run this.
> 
> Will let you know how it is going...


Are the file extensions on the files? Sometimes PC's can be really finicky and need the file extensions. If the other files on the stick are showing up, then it is probably the files in question, that they may be corrupt to the PC. The USB Stick is a good option - and cheaper.


----------



## macdoodle

didn't realize I had to purchase Toast, is there any other free 'something' that does the same thing to make certain before I buy Toast??


----------



## friend

I tried the "Kindle for Mac" app and got 7 free books so far.
Got the hang of it now, and I can download several books at
the time. Got a few good one like Jules Verne, HG Wells, Kipling, 
Stevenson and Sushi for one.


----------



## friend

friend said:


> I tried the "Kindle for Mac" app and got 7 free books so far.
> Got the hang of it now, and I can download several books at
> the time. Got a few good one like Jules Verne, HG Wells, Kipling,
> Stevenson and Sushi for one.


My oh my.  
This is great. I've downloaded 30 more free books: 
Tolstoy, Chekhov, Dickens, Hawthorne.... :clap:
I have some of them, but it's good to have some them as ref.
now when I'm going to take a pause from writing song and go 
on to writing poetry, prose, novels and plays for a while. 

The only thing that's bad is that you can't mark a word in the text
and thus not look it up in the internal Dictionary.
Then again, if I have to type it to look it up I will gain some more
knowledge about it, namely the spelling.


----------



## friend

I'm collecting thoughts and ideas to texts and lyrics
and the latest is this, which I quite like:

_Since very few children have money,
why let them pay for our mistakes._


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Are the file extensions on the files? Sometimes PC's can be really finicky and need the file extensions. If the other files on the stick are showing up, then it is probably the files in question, that they may be corrupt to the PC. The USB Stick is a good option - and cheaper.


:clap: You are all brilliant, with all the ideas I tried out a couple of combined things, and one of them worked!! I did put it on a stick, and that worked fine for that file, now will try another,,, these are picture files that have to be converted to create an embroidery template for digitizing,,, looks like it is going to work... 

Thanks!! 
Bless you all for your collective ideas!!


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> :clap: You are all brilliant, with all the ideas I tried out a couple of combined things, and one of them worked!! I did put it on a stick, and that worked fine for that file, now will try another,,, these are picture files that have to be converted to create an embroidery template for digitizing,,, looks like it is going to work...
> 
> Thanks!!
> Bless you all for your collective ideas!!


Not sure if I actually did anything, but you're welcome.


----------



## friend

Nite all.
Time for bed.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> I'm collecting thoughts and ideas to texts and lyrics
> and the latest is this, which I quite like:
> 
> _Since very few children have money,
> why let them pay for our mistakes._


OOOOOh, that is a great idea starter. I look forward to seeing that fleshed out.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm collecting thoughts and ideas to texts and lyrics
> and the latest is this, which I quite like:
> 
> _Since very few children have money,
> why let them pay for our mistakes._


Good one, Caman. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> I'm collecting thoughts and ideas to texts and lyrics
> and the latest is this, which I quite like:
> 
> Since very few children have money,
> why let them pay for our mistakes.


I got this one off of my Starbucks Cup and I now have it tacked to my cork board:

"You can shower a child with presents or money, but what do they really mean, compared to the most valuable gift of all - your time? Vacations and special moments are nice, but so often the best moments are the spontaneous ones. Being there. Every moment you spend with your child could be the one that really matters."


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> I got this one off of my Starbucks Cup and I now have it tacked to my cork board:
> 
> "You can shower a child with presents or money, but what do they really mean, compared to the most valuable gift of all - your time? Vacations and special moments are nice, but so often the best moments are the spontaneous ones. Being there. Every moment you spend with your child could be the one that really matters."


Hey Warren! Yep, that's a good one too. Very true. 

They grow up so fast. Pretty soon they will be adults and busy with lives of their own.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

A wonderful+4 here and the snow is thawing like the heart of a 
proud father, seeing his first born in the arms of his beloved wife. 
I have a strange sensation in me, which I recall is called happiness.
What is a poor boy to do? I'm sposed to be the essence of cool.  :lmao:
Luckily Anna is arriving in 5 days, so I have a target for my thriving heart. :love2:
..........
Álá' 18 / March 19

_The Divine Springtime is come, O Most Exalted Pen,
for the Festival of the All-Merciful is fast approaching.
Bestir thyself, and magnify, before the entire creation,
the name of God, and celebrate His praise, in such
wise that all created things may be regenerated
and made new._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Hey Warren! Yep, that's a good one too. Very true.
> 
> They grow up so fast. Pretty soon they will be adults and busy with lives of their own.


+1. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, I am glad to hear that you are so happy. Being separated from Anna for so long is tough, but you handle it so well.

SAP is up and features an impressive video on the flight of raptors. Now I am off to begin tomorrows issue.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. I shall make our classic TGIF Breakfast for one and all. Enjoy.

Caman, the nurse at the hospital took a picture of me holding my son when he was about 10 minutes old. She said that it was such a classic scene of a father holding his newborn son and talking to him. Now, Stephen is a semester away from graduating from university and is taller than I am right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great shots of the falcon with the mounted camera. Got a bit dizzy as he weaved through the forest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Put on a pot of fresh coffee for anyone in need of a mid-morning jolt. Slow going this morning as the online postings start to flow into my four web courses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a most interesting PRIDE session last night. A very eclectic group of people wanting to become foster parents and to adopt children. Deborah and I were the oldest, but there were a few couples just a few years younger than us, along with a lesbian couple, two single moms ........... and everyone had a dog and/or cat.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
Marc, thanks for the coffee and breakfast. I don't have much of an appetite this morning; I am fighting a pretty nasty bug. Happily, my husband will be coming home tonight, so he can take over the care of our children. 

It's nice to hear such a variety of people want to become foster parents. Every child should have a loving home.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> Marc, thanks for the coffee and breakfast. I don't have much of an appetite this morning; I am fighting a pretty nasty bug. Happily, my husband will be coming home tonight, so he can take over the care of our children.
> 
> It's nice to hear such a variety of people want to become foster parents. Every child should have a loving home.


Morning, Dana. I could send out some homemade chicken soup if that would help.

Yes, we have a great deal to share here, especially love and a secure home environment, so we figured that it was a good thing to do. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny morning?


It's a fine, sunny morning, how can things be bad? It's supposed to go up to 18C in Toronto today.

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's a fine, sunny morning, how can things be bad? It's supposed to go up to 18C in Toronto today.
> 
> How are you?


I am doing well, Sonal. Just finished my PRIDE course homework for next week. Seems strange having to do homework once again, but it does break the flow of grading online postings.  Of course, playing with the pups also breaks this flow. :love2:

I hope that this finds you well in terms of your work and relationships. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don, Marc, Dana and Sonal.

Don: Yes quite hard. Nothing I would recommend. 
But she is arriving in 4 days. :love2: :clap:

Marc: Much better memory then I have of my firstborn, Hanna. 
She was half ways out and she turned her head and faced my way, squinting.
She was quite gray and her head was toppy, as they are from being squashed.
The thought that ran trough my head should have been: Oh, my lovely daughter.
Instead it was: Alien! :lmao:

I'm just home from the studio. I nailed yet another vocal. 
Now I can relax over the weekend, with only 1 and 1/3 vocals to do.

On my way to the studio I came up with a saying, 
for when someone throw abuse at you:
_It's better to duck,
the to flip the bird._


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Yes, I have a good memory of when Stephen was born. He has turned out to be a fine person. 

Good luck when your wife arrives in a few days. Should be an interesting reunion.
Glad to hear that the studio work is going well.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

Just popping in to say Hi and grab a quick Cup O' Joe and it's back to work for me.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Just popping in to say Hi and grab a quick Cup O' Joe and it's back to work for me.


Hi warren.
Hope you are well.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Glad to see everyone is in a good mood this morning. 

Dana - Hope you get better soon! Enjoy your outside greenery - there is a fresh layer of snow covering the ground here. 



Dr.G. said:


> Had a most interesting PRIDE session last night. A very eclectic group of people wanting to become foster parents and to adopt children. Deborah and I were the oldest, but there were a few couples just a few years younger than us, along with a lesbian couple, two single moms ........... and everyone had a dog and/or cat.


This sounds great - I like the diversity too. Heh...as a person with severe pet allergies, the first thing I thought of when I read the last line was " uh oh...I hope none of kids have allergies!". 

Thanks for the TGIF brunch, which will become LUNCH.

Don - off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Just popping in to say Hi and grab a quick Cup O' Joe and it's back to work for me.


Afternoon, Warren. Here's your coffee ............................. see you later.


----------



## Dr.G.

"This sounds great - I like the diversity too. Heh...as a person with severe pet allergies, the first thing I thought of when I read the last line was " uh oh...I hope none of kids have allergies!"." I keep thinking that we are going to have to get a child who is unafraid of dogs. We shall see.

"Thanks for the TGIF brunch, which will become LUNCH." Let me make you something fresh. What might you want? I am making my Layered Fiesta Casserole tonight, with extra lean ground beef, peppers, salsa, spices, corn, various cheeses and tortillas. There is usually only a piece of two left over for the next day, and there are only three of us for supper tonight. Then, it's off to a movie, "The Blind Side", since both Deborah and I want to see this movie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "This sounds great - I like the diversity too. Heh...as a person with severe pet allergies, the first thing I thought of when I read the last line was " uh oh...I hope none of kids have allergies!"." I keep thinking that we are going to have to get a child who is unafraid of dogs. We shall see.
> 
> "Thanks for the TGIF brunch, which will become LUNCH." Let me make you something fresh. What might you want? I am making my Layered Fiesta Casserole tonight, with extra lean ground beef, peppers, salsa, spices, corn, various cheeses and tortillas. There is usually only a piece of two left over for the next day, and there are only three of us for supper tonight. Then, it's off to a movie, "The Blind Side", since both Deborah and I want to see this movie.


Just a bagel & coffee for now please- I'll wait for the casserole which sounds fabulous, please and thanks.

The Blind Side is a great movie. Even better because it is based upon a true story.

I'm not much of a Hollywood /Celebrity watcher, but it's hard NOT TO know about Sandra Bullock's latest personal drama about her husband cheating on her.

Just doesn't compute: Married to a beautiful, smart, funny, Academy Award Winning, wealthy, popular person and he CHEATS ON HER????

Sadly, some people are just never happy with what they have, no matter how great that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Just a bagel & coffee for now please- I'll wait for the casserole which sounds fabulous, please and thanks.
> 
> The Blind Side is a great movie. Even better because it is based upon a true story.
> 
> I'm not much of a Hollywood /Celebrity watcher, but it's hard NOT TO know about Sandra Bullock's latest personal drama about her husband cheating on her.
> 
> Just doesn't compute: Married to a beautiful, smart, funny, Academy Award Winning, wealthy, popular person and he CHEATS ON HER????
> 
> Sadly, some people are just never happy with what they have, no matter how great that is.


No problem, Kim. It shall be ready when you are wanting to eat.

Yes, that shall make the movie even better -- I like movies based on real events and people.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> This sounds great - I like the diversity too. Heh...as a person with severe pet allergies, the first thing I thought of when I read the last line was " uh oh...I hope none of kids have allergies!".


Dog allergies would be a BIG problem....


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Just a bagel & coffee for now please- I'll wait for the casserole which sounds fabulous, please and thanks.
> 
> The Blind Side is a great movie. Even better because it is based upon a true story.
> 
> I'm not much of a Hollywood /Celebrity watcher, but it's hard NOT TO know about Sandra Bullock's latest personal drama about her husband cheating on her.
> 
> Just doesn't compute: Married to a beautiful, smart, funny, Academy Award Winning, wealthy, popular person and he CHEATS ON HER????
> 
> Sadly, some people are just never happy with what they have, no matter how great that is.


Proves that you don't need to be a tiger out of the woods, to be an ass.
I'm so happy with my Anna. No need for other attractions.
Except for Star Treck and The Simpsons. :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all. I hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## chasMac

KC4 said:


> I'm not much of a Hollywood /Celebrity watcher, but it's hard NOT TO know about Sandra Bullock's latest personal drama about her husband cheating on her.
> 
> Just doesn't compute: Married to a beautiful, smart, funny, Academy Award Winning, wealthy, popular person and he CHEATS ON HER????
> 
> Sadly, some people are just never happy with what they have, no matter how great that is.


In fairness to Mr Bullock, his wife was not an Acadamy Award winner when he was doing the alleged cheating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Dog allergies would be a BIG problem....


Ture, especially since we have 7 dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Looks like a nice sunny day





Bolor said:


> Hi all. I hope everyone has a nice day!


It is a beautiful sunny day here in St.John's, with blue sky all day and +7C temps. 

Afternoon, Bob. Glad to see you back in the Shang once again. Bolor Special sales, from mid-Nov. to mid-March were more than $5 million across Canada, with all proceeds going to food banks and homeless shelters. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

chasMac said:


> In fairness to Mr Bullock, his wife was not an Acadamy Award winner when he was doing the alleged cheating.


Makes no difference ............. cheating is cheating.


----------



## chasMac

Dr.G. said:


> Makes no difference ............. cheating is cheating.


I believe you are right. Though I have never been emotionally invested in the actress and cannot really conjure up any anger at what's transpired.


----------



## Dr.G.

chasMac said:


> I believe you are right. Though I have never been emotionally invested in the actress and cannot really conjure up any anger at what's transpired.


I think that she is a good actress, but I really don't deal with gossip. If the reports are true, the husband is a real jerk.


----------



## Macfury

chasMac said:


> I believe you are right. Though I have never been emotionally invested in the actress and cannot really conjure up any anger at what's transpired.


Then have a cup of coffee instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Then have a cup of coffee instead.


A fine idea. We have the best coffee in ehMacLand here at The Cafe Chez Marc. Would you like a cup, Macfury?


----------



## chasMac

Dr.G. said:


> A fine idea. We have the best coffee in ehMacLand here at The Cafe Chez Marc. Would you like a cup, Macfury?


Hey, nobody's ever offered me a coffee!


----------



## Dr.G.

chasMac said:


> Hey, nobody's ever offered me a coffee!


Chas, have a cup of coffee on the house .............. and have a scone. My treat. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## chasMac

Dr.G. said:


> Chas, have a cup of coffee on the house .............. and have a scone. My treat. Paix, mon ami.


Well, shucks, thanks. Love scones - better with cream tea though.


----------



## SINC

Just got back from the lab where I had an x-ray done of my pelvic area. The doc is convinced the pain I feel is not my hip, but rather stems from the pelvis. I guess time will tell. He tells me if he finds nothing wrong, I will not hear from him so no news will be good news, but it also will not answer why I get these pains.


----------



## Bolor

I'm fine Marc.
Let's hope the doc finds Don's problem.
Looks as though Sandra Bullock's problem is big news around here. I try not to follow that kind of stuff but it"s hard when the wife listen to it. Oh well I'll live 

The weather around here has been so mild all winter that not a lot of Bolor Special was consumed around here. That's not necessarily a bad thing


----------



## KC4

chasMac said:


> In fairness to Mr Bullock, his wife was not an Acadamy Award winner when he was doing the alleged cheating.


Hey - who let the rift-raft in? 
(Snort) Welcome ChasMac! 

Harruumph on Mr. Bullock .... Now that his soon-to-be-Ex-wife _is_ an Academy Award winner, he just looks even more _allegedly_ stunned. If there was a Darwin award for cheaters he'd win it. 

I'm not angry - just incredulous at the event.

BTW - Chas - I like your new avatar... Who is that? You?


----------



## Bolor

Hi Kim. You are looking chipper today


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> Then have a cup of coffee instead.





KC4 said:


> Hey - who let the rift-raft in?


+1!
(snort)


----------



## chasMac

KC4 said:


> BTW - Chas - I like your new avatar... Who is that? You?


Thanks. It's actually Jimmy Page, guitarist for Led Zeppelin. Last one was Mozart. Making my way through the great composers I suppose.


----------



## KC4

Bolor said:


> Hi Kim. You are looking chipper today


Thanks Bob - nice to see you around the Shang! 

Yes, It's hard to avoid the Sandra Bullock event - it is almost everywhere... I'm not much of a star watcher either....but it's going wild like the Tiger Woods "event"


----------



## MaxPower

I'm not up on the Celebrity Gossip, but is Mr. Bullock still Jesse James?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Just got back from the lab where I had an x-ray done of my pelvic area. The doc is convinced the pain I feel is not my hip, but rather stems from the pelvis. I guess time will tell. He tells me if he finds nothing wrong, I will not hear from him so no news will be good news, but it also will not answer why I get these pains.


I really wish we lived closer Don. I could have you fixed up in about five minutes and you would be pain free guaranteed.

From what you have told us, it sounds to me like you are experiencing some SI (Sacroiliac) Joint pain. It is a very common source of pain in the hip/lower back that is quite often overlooked. Find a physiotherapist that knows how to adjust the SI.


----------



## KC4

chasMac said:


> Thanks. It's actually Jimmy Page, guitarist for Led Zeppelin. Last one was Mozart. Making my way through the great composers I suppose.


Cool! I should have recognized that.

I think Jimmy Page is a great musician too, but I have an irrational aversion to all things Led Zeppelin (and Led Zeppelin sounding) since I was severely traumatized as a teenager by repeated, continual exposure to only Led Zeppelin music by a friend that would play or listen to nothing else, ever. EVER. *EVER*!

Too much of anything, even a good thing, is still too much.
It's taken years of therapy to block off those traumatic memories in my brain. I'm healing though - I no longer drive off the road or crash through and over furniture trying to get to the radio to change the station when I hear a LZ song.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> I'm not up on the Celebrity Gossip, but is Mr. Bullock still Jesse James?


Yes, that is he. I can just see the jokes/posters already: "Jesse James, wanted for being criminally stupid" 


MaxPower said:


> I really wish we lived closer Don. I could have you fixed up in about five minutes and you would be pain free guaranteed.
> 
> From what you have told us, it sounds to me like you are experiencing some SI (Sacroiliac) Joint pain. It is a very common source of pain in the hip/lower back that is quite often overlooked. Find a physiotherapist that knows how to adjust the SI.


Hmmm...might be worth a trip for Don.

Do you have the original Jungle Book Movie? 

Every time I hear the word "Sacroiliac" I think of the scene in that movie where Ka the snake gets whipped through some tree branches, mostly because of his own wrong doings, and he inches away accordion style and wounded, saying, "oooOOH, My sssssSacroilliac!" BAahahahah! One of my favorite scenes in that fantastic animation.


----------



## friend

Good night dudes.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Yes, that is he. I can just see the jokes/posters already: "Jesse James, wanted for being criminally stupid"
> 
> 
> Hmmm...might be worth a trip for Don.
> 
> Do you have the original Jungle Book Movie?
> 
> Every time I hear the word "Sacroiliac" I think of the scene in that movie where Ka the snake gets whipped through some tree branches, mostly because of his own wrong doings, and he inches away accordion style and wounded, saying, "oooOOH, My sssssSacroilliac!" BAahahahah! One of my favorite scenes in that fantastic animation.


Given Jesse's past, she was stupid for even getting together with him. I like Jesse James. Builds nice bikes.

When I hear Sacroiliac, I always think of Maestro Fresh Wes, and Let Your Back Bone Slide.


----------



## Dr.G.

chasMac said:


> Well, shucks, thanks. Love scones - better with cream tea though.


We aim to please at The Cafe Chez Marc. You may have anything that you want.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got back from the lab where I had an x-ray done of my pelvic area. The doc is convinced the pain I feel is not my hip, but rather stems from the pelvis. I guess time will tell. He tells me if he finds nothing wrong, I will not hear from him so no news will be good news, but it also will not answer why I get these pains.


Don, hopefully you will hear nothing is serious, but I hope you hear something as to the possible cause of this pain. We shall see. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> I'm fine Marc.
> Let's hope the doc finds Don's problem.
> Looks as though Sandra Bullock's problem is big news around here. I try not to follow that kind of stuff but it"s hard when the wife listen to it. Oh well I'll live
> 
> The weather around here has been so mild all winter that not a lot of Bolor Special was consumed around here. That's not necessarily a bad thing


I guess that is good to hear, Bob. Who needs any more cold temps.

Saw Sandra Bullock in her movie "The Blind Side". A real tear-jerker and very inspirational ............ especially for my wife and I who shall, most likely, become foster parents sometime this summer or fall. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Hulloooooo!

Don, I hope you find relief and find out what the pain is from.
Hi Bob! How are you?

Sandra Bullock is a fantastic actress. I hope this isn't true for her. 

Warren! Back to a question you asked me some time ago - I was unable to pay a fine from last year and my license was suspended, so I haven't been to volunteering for a few weeks now. I also may be going North to care for my grandfather, possibly for a couple of months. When I come back I plan on returning to volunteer though, I really enjoyed it. Once back to work I will have to arrange to go on weekends though as office hours most likely won't let me make it in time for suppers. I was doing lunches. Next September I plan on getting into the course still, may have to do a part-time evening course as I will have to work as well until finished. 

Hello Marc - how are puppies?

Hoping everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Glad to see you back here in The Shang, even for but a brief moment. 

I hope all goes well for you and your grandfather.

The puppies are well, and growing like weeds. 

Good night, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

It's a wopping +7 here and although a wee bit cloudy,
there is sunshine en mass. :clap:
Today is the last day of the fast and we will go to the 
Bahái centre for the breaking of the fast and for New Years 
celebrations, Naw-Rúz. 
The kids will go there at 3 to fix and prepare and Liam, Aiofe and I
will come and join them at 5. It going to be nice.
..........
Álá' 19 / March 20

_Praised be Thou, O My God, that Thou hast ordained
Naw-Rúz as a festival unto those who have observed
the fast for love of Thee and abstained from all that
is abhorrent unto Thee._
Baha'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Happy Naw-Ruz to you and your family. Your wife is returning just in time. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall put on some freshly brewed tea and coffee for those that are slowing rising to face the first day of Spring. Then, you may order the breakfast of your choice when you are ready to truly get up. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Happy Naw-Ruz to you and your family. Your wife is returning just in time. Kudos, mon ami.


Good morning marc.
Thanks. 
Anna is coning on Wednesday, so nor just yet. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning marc.
> Thanks.
> Anna is coning on Wednesday, so nor just yet. :love2:


Well, you may still count the days on one hand.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Caman, Marc and Garett. I'm off to register my son in T-Ball. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good morning Caman, Marc and Garett. I'm off to register my son in T-Ball. Wish me luck.


Morning, Garett. 

Morning, Warren. Good luck with the T-Ball registration. My son had fun in this sport when he played as a young boy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Garett, Camán and Warren. 

Now I'm off to work on SAP including Kim's part two on Oklahoma this time for tomorrow.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning gentleman....


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, you may still count the days on one hand.


Can see the result whilst in the cookie jar.


----------



## Bolor

Hideho everyone! hope you all have a great day. (we are having a minor snow event)


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good morning (just barely) all, from lovely sunny Niagara. We had a weekend of rain that washed 90% of the snow away and the springlike weather is quickly taking care of the rest. The downside, of course, is that we are ankle-deep in mud ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Sonal, Caman, Bob and Mona ............ sounds like a movie from the 70s.


----------



## SINC

In case you missed it last night on the Tonight Show with Jay Leno, I thought of Marc showing his dogs when I saw this video and wondered if he has to make his dogs have a "questioning" expression too? beejacon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQRoRw9qetA


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great little piggy story. Very touching.


----------



## SINC

Marc, since we almost posted over each other on the previous page, I guess you missed the video I posted regarding showing your dogs. I say this due to the lack of any response, which I surely expected. beejacon


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> In case you missed it last night on the Tonight Show with Jay Leno, I thought of Marc showing his dogs when I saw this video and wondered if he has to make his dogs have a "questioning" expression too? beejacon
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQRoRw9qetA


Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Rps

Good afternnon all. Good evening and Happy New Year Caman! I guess you are getting pretty close to moving, I haven't kept up with all the posts but it must be soon.

Don, nice job on SAP as usual. 

Looking out my window the snow clouds do not make me think of spring that is for sure.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Garett.
> 
> Morning, Warren. Good luck with the T-Ball registration. My son had fun in this sport when he played as a young boy.


Thanks Marc. Somehow, I got roped into coaching. No problem though. I'll be coaching with my son's friend's mom so it should be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, since we almost posted over each other on the previous page, I guess you missed the video I posted regarding showing your dogs. I say this due to the lack of any response, which I surely expected. beejacon


Don, just came back to see this clip here in The Shang. I have seen this at dog shows and it does work for some breeds of dogs. It gives them a more "alert" look ........ and it is acceptable but is not to be done if a judge is right next to the dog and can see you doing it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternnon all. Good evening and Happy New Year Caman! I guess you are getting pretty close to moving, I haven't kept up with all the posts but it must be soon.
> 
> Don, nice job on SAP as usual.
> 
> Looking out my window the snow clouds do not make me think of spring that is for sure.


Afternoon, Rp. It is +3C here and very light snowflakes seem to be drifting down every few minutes. Nothing major so we are hopeful.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Thanks Marc. Somehow, I got roped into coaching. No problem though. I'll be coaching with my son's friend's mom so it should be fun.


Good for you, Warren. I did this as well, but the kids could not understand my accent or my teaching of the finer points of the game (one father compared me to Casey Stengel -- 

"All right everyone, line up alphabetically according to your height. "

"Good pitching will always stop good hitting and vice-versa."

"If we're going to win the pennant, we've got to start thinking we're not as good as we think we are."


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rps said:


> Good afternnon all. Good evening and Happy New Year Caman! I guess you are getting pretty close to moving, I haven't kept up with all the posts but it must be soon.
> 
> Don, nice job on SAP as usual.
> 
> Looking out my window the snow clouds do not make me think of spring that is for sure.


I'll see if we can't send you some spring, Rp. Though for the first time in many, many years ... I will not ffer to trade for your snow.
:lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Hope all are doing well.
Just popping in to say hello and dash off again...started yet another class this morning. Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. What is the class?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. What is the class?


A Portrait Photography one at the college... we take turns being model, photographer, lighting and reflector assistants and in the process learn the effects of a myriad of equipment settings and positions.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> A Portrait Photography one at the college... we take turns being model, photographer, lighting and reflector assistants and in the process learn the effects of a myriad of equipment settings and positions.


Cool.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good evening me friends and Happy New Year to ye too.

Back from a really nice party .
We had great fun and the kids enjoyed them selves.
Now I going to talk tome darling wife on Skype.


----------



## SINC

Good to hear you and the children had a great day Camán. Happy New Year to you and yours and say hi to Anna for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year, Caman. Give my best to your wife and kiddies.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good evening and Happy New Year Caman!





SINC said:


> Good to hear you and the children had a great day Camán. Happy New Year to you and yours and say hi to Anna for us.





Dr.G. said:


> Happy New Year, Caman. Give my best to your wife and kiddies.


Thanks lads. 
I will indeed.


----------



## friend

Sitting and going through the immigration documents and various forms.
My oh My, so much to do, so little time.
I wonder if they want to look inside my head and read my thoughts too. 

But, time for bed, it's 2:32 AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Sitting and going through the immigration documents and various forms.
> My oh My, so much to do, so little time.
> I wonder if they want to look inside my head and read my thoughts too.
> 
> But, time for bed, it's 2:32 AM.


G'night Caman - Happy New Year! One less sleep until Anna is there!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine.

SAP's up with a couple of interesting tid bits, one on an experiment to get people to take the stairs over the escalator. And of course no Sunday would be complete without Kim's OK foodie tale.

I'm off to work now. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP after I finish making Sunday Brunch for one and all. Enjoy.

We took the doxies out on a local golf course this morning. Amazing how much snow is gone for this time of year. +4C and sunny at 10AM. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Great escalator clip, Don. Very unique. 

'It's rust.'


----------



## KC4

WOOT! 
I saw robins!!!

Two big fat ones on my front lawn!

Oh, yeah...... Good Day Shang Gang!

We're off to the mountains again today!
Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Kudos on your robins. We won't see any here until late May/early June. Have fun in the mountains.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 
I hope ye all are well.

Only +1 here and it's snowing. 
Doing a fair bit of tidying up in wait for Anna to arrive.
I've promised a clean place, so that is what she is getting. :love2:
Time for a bit to eat now.
...........
Bahá 1 / March 21

_Happy the one who entereth upon the first day of
the month of Bahá, the day which God hath consecrated
to this Great Name. And blessed be he who evidenceth on
this day the bounties that God hath bestowed upon him....
Say: This day, verily, is the crown of all the months and the
source thereof, the day on which the breath of life is wafted 
over all created things._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Good luck on the cleanup for Anna.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. Good luck on the cleanup for Anna.


Good morning all and Good Afternoon Caman. Hope all is going well. We have flurries here today, but it isn't staying. Saw my first robin yesterday ... and a woodpecker as well. Hope that one doesn't stay around they are way too noisy. 

But it's coming .... warmer weather is on the way......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all and Good Afternoon Caman. Hope all is going well. We have flurries here today, but it isn't staying. Saw my first robin yesterday ... and a woodpecker as well. Hope that one doesn't stay around they are way too noisy.
> 
> But it's coming .... warmer weather is on the way......


Afternoon, Rp. Good to see you back and in good spirits.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good morning all. Seems to have cooled off a bit here in Niagara -- and of course I opened windows yesterday!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Good to see you back and in good spirits.


Nice to be back. We have not had the net installed in the mansion yet, so my browse is somewhat restricted. You can miss a lot here if you miss a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Good morning all. Seems to have cooled off a bit here in Niagara -- and of course I opened windows yesterday!


Afternoon, Mona. I have the windows open here as well, with clothes on the line. Sadly, an end to this sort of weather is upon us with snow forecast for most of next week. Such is Life.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nice to be back. We have not had the net installed in the mansion yet, so my browse is somewhat restricted. You can miss a lot here if you miss a few days.


True, but we are like a soap opera ................ you can pick up the storyline even after missing a few episodes. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. I wonder what that car would weigh?


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Rp, I have fallen considerably behind here -- I take it you have made the move? How did it go?

Marc, life is treating me fairly well. Wish I could say the same about one class in particular. The prof has given us a huge project utilizing the SPSS computer program (used in the social sciences for statistical analysis) and my three-person group is so far behind that it is quite possible we may not be able to finish the project by the deadline. Both the program and the project are complex. My brother tells me SPSS is not easy to use if you don't use it regularly, and we had one hour's worth of training on it -- much of which was spent asking other people if they could explain to us what we were to do next (which is still what we're doing!) 

The prof's written instructions are hopelessly inadequate as well, at least for people who have never encountered this before. At this point I would be more than happy to pay somebody to run the computer stuff for us, and we would then have only to write up the report. Even the group member who is going for her MA (and thus wants to get the best marks possible) is resigned to the possibility that we may not be able to finish in time, and coming from her, that is pretty huge.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi Marc. I don't know but I don't think it would be particularly great fuel economy either. Because it is lowered, a bit of a rough ride?


True, especially the front chrome with is lower than the height of a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"My brother tells me SPSS is not easy to use if you don't use it regularly, and we had one hour's worth of training on it -- much of which was spent asking other people if they could explain to us what we were to do next (which is still what we're doing!)" Mona, SPSS is not used all that often anymore by those of us in the social sciences due to its complexity. Bonne chance, mon amie, to you and your group-mates.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Thanks for the good wishes, Marc, we will need them!

So SPSS is outdated, is it? That reminds me of the last 10 years of my journalism career, when we laid out pages with QuarkXpress, which was also very, very outdated, instead of InDesign, which they brought in just after I was laid off.

I definitely wish the prof had given us whatever has replaced SPSS, especially if it is easier to use. Oh well ... we will slog through somehow ... after which we will take all this material out and burn it. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, Marc, we will need them!
> 
> So SPSS is outdated, is it? That reminds me of the last 10 years of my journalism career, when we laid out pages with QuarkXpress, which was also very, very outdated, instead of InDesign, which they brought in just after I was laid off.
> 
> I definitely wish the prof had given us whatever has replaced SPSS, especially if it is easier to use. Oh well ... we will slog through somehow ... after which we will take all this material out and burn it. tptptptp


Good luck. It is not that SPSS is outdated, just complex to use.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Garett. I wonder what that car would weigh?


Marc, the stock 1952 Buick Roadmaster convertible came off the line back then with a curb weight of 4,315 pounds. Since this one is altered and customized, depending on the drive train used, it could weigh slightly less than that, especially if they have changed the old "straight 8" that was the stock engine.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> Nice one to look at Don.


Yeah, but on second look it is a 52 and I altered the post above to reflect that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was a little boy when those sorts of cars were on the road. I always liked the chrome on a car.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> Modern vehicles have sure lost the pizzaz and mojo of those older rigs haven't they?


Yes indeedy, the sure have. Here is my current ride, a 1949 Meteor Custom Coupe done up 60s style:


----------



## friend

These are my three first cars. :love2:
(Although my Saab was gray and the Ford two shades of blue)


----------



## SINC

I note in passing that we are now only 93 pages away from 6,000 pages and 60,000 post here in the Shang.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I note in passing that we are now only 93 pages away from 6,000 pages and 60,000 post here in the Shang.


And I have passed the 1,000 mark.


----------



## SINC

Congrats Camán! 

What I do find odd though is that your name does not appear in the "Who's posted" list for the Shang. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yeah, but on second look it is a 52 and I altered the post above to reflect that.


I think so too. We have an annual car cruise here in Bowmanville and a gentleman has a yellow one with white interior .... beauty! 

Not sure is Oshawa still has it, but we used to run Autofest here, over 1500 vintage cars would be placed in the show. If you are a car person this is a must. I will check the calendar for those in the area if you are interested. We used to hold it at the GM Headquarters buts will all the stuff lately I'm not sure if it is still on. Any Oshawa area readers out there that can confirm....


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And I have passed the 1,000 mark.


Kudos, Caman. You are an important member of our Shang family.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Congrats Camán!
> 
> What I do find odd though is that your name does not appear in the "Who's posted" list for the Shang. Anyone else notice this?


Caman is there at 939 posts in The Shang tread, Don.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Caman. You are an important member of our Shang family.


Go raibh maigh agat.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Go raibh maigh agat.


I think that Go raibh maith agat is Galic for "Thank you" ........... or it means "Here's your hat, now please leave." Guess it depends upon the pronunciation. 

http://www.daltai.com/sounds/phrases/page03/p308.wav

Ná habair é.

http://www.daltai.com/sounds/phrases/page03/p310.wav


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Caman is there at 939 posts in The Shang tread, Don.


That's what happens when you search for Camán instead of friend.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

MazterCBlazter said:


> Modern vehicles have sure lost the pizzaz and mojo of those older rigs haven't they?


My grandfather drove Ford Falcons for many years. I recently came across a photo of one and my first thought was that I didn't remember them looking like that.  Obviously in the intervening decades my concept of 'family car' has been toned down a tad ...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That's what happens when you search for Camán instead of friend.


Try searching for Don instead of Sinc ........... or Marc instead of Dr.G.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Try searching for Don instead of Sinc ........... or Marc instead of Dr.G.


Or looking for Mr Goodbar.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Or looking for Mr Goodbar.


Good one, Caman. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## friend

Oíche mhaith agus codladh sámh. 
(good night and sleep well)


----------



## ComputerIdiot

MazterCBlazter said:


> I usually stick with Toyotas, but I had a pair of Dodge Darts, one after the other, with the Slant six engines, that both served me quite well for a long time. I bought each of them in decent shape for $500 each, about 5 years apart.
> 
> Third third one I had was a lemon, 1976 last year of the Dart. It had power steering, the other two I owned didn't. It was outright scary to drive, extremely difficult to keep in a straight line. Very nerve wracking on the freeway. It also needed endless repairs, a total lemon. The previous two were great vehicles, a 74 , and a 72 I think. Tan 4 door rigs.
> 
> Nice roomy vehicles, smooth running, simple. I wish I kept the 74, I loved it. I hated the red 76 version, it totally sucked.


I tried a Ford (can't recall anymore exactly what) and a Chevy Cavalier-- *ugh* to both, but especially the Cavalier. Everything on it seemed to be exquisitely timed to break down in quick succession -- it was just one repair bill after another. The scariest one was just after a small fender-bender. I took it in to my mechanic just to be on the safe side only to have him advise me that the gas line was leaking AND the brake line was about to fall apart entirely. This was when I was making as-frequent-as-possible drives from Niagara to Shelburne to visit my elderly and ill grandfather. It definitely made me think of the motto of a friend of mine: "Everything happens for a reason." Had it not been for that fender-bender, in itself very minor, I might have found out about the brake and gas lines in a very unpleasant manner indeed. My current car is a basic Toyota Corolla (not one of the ones involved in the recent recalls) and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning.

Mona, that is an amazing story. Glad you found out in time.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Caman, I would hazard a guess that was Gaelic?

Marc, it was both amazing and scary, when I thought about what might have been. Never had that happen to another car, thank goodness, and I sincerely hope it won't happen with a future one!

Besides the Project from Heck, I'm also working on a research paper about heritage languages, which seems to be a fairly hot topic in many places these days. It's also the topic of a seminar I'm helping lead this coming Friday. No coincidence there, no sirree ... 

This is not supposed to be a 'descriptive' paper but one in which you gather information, develop a coherent argument and then formulate a conclusion. On my last paper in this class, I was advised that I was a bit too 'polemic' for 'academic debate'. Surely not ... :lmao: So I shall have to try and tone it down this time around.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> Purple people eater


I prefer it by its show name, "Plum Nice".


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Caman, I would hazard a guess that was Gaelic?
> 
> Marc, it was both amazing and scary, when I thought about what might have been. Never had that happen to another car, thank goodness, and I sincerely hope it won't happen with a future one!
> 
> Besides the Project from Heck, I'm also working on a research paper about heritage languages, which seems to be a fairly hot topic in many places these days. It's also the topic of a seminar I'm helping lead this coming Friday. No coincidence there, no sirree ...
> 
> This is not supposed to be a 'descriptive' paper but one in which you gather information, develop a coherent argument and then formulate a conclusion. On my last paper in this class, I was advised that I was a bit too 'polemic' for 'academic debate'. Surely not ... :lmao: So I shall have to try and tone it down this time around.



Yes, very true, Mona. One can only wonder about Fate.

Good luck with the project and the paper. Sounds like the reflective finals I give to my students.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Come back this week with some good news about your employment situation. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

MazterCBlazter said:


> I'm glad it came out OK. A good thing you found out before the parts failed.


Ooooh yeah ... especially on a highway somewhere ... 



Dr.G. said:


> Yes, very true, Mona. One can only wonder about Fate.
> 
> Good luck with the project and the paper. Sounds like the reflective finals I give to my students.


Thanks. It's on heritage languages, which I do find an intriguing topic, so I hope to do well on it. Goodnight and a restful sleep to you.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Hi Mona - I once had a 6 month old Chevy Cavalier barf antifreeze out in the dead of winter, in the middle of a 6 lane busy road, at rush hour. This was the third failure (I can't recall what the previous 2 were specifically). Within 2 months I traded it in on something else. I took a hit money wise, but I think it would have been the best option in the long run. 

That car was destined to become a money pit as soon as it was off warranty. Plus, no doubt continue to leave me stranded in tough situations.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

-8 here and I'm as angry at the weather as I'm at 
the kids, that did misbehave a lot at the weekend.
But it stops here.
I will establish change and the kids will head or suffer the consequences.
(no smacking of course) 
The weather I will shake my fist at and that should be sufficient action
to bring the spring on. 
And begone lament, sez I. begone. tptptptp
...........
Bahá 2 / March 22

_Blessed are the steadfastly enduring, they that are
patient under ills and hardship, who lament not
over anything that befalleth them, and who tread
the path of resignation._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## friend

Put the kids straight and they will comply.
Order is restored.


----------



## friend

Time to take Liam to playschool and then to the studio.
See ye later.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán.

I got up early to finish SAP and much to my surprise when I looked out the window, winter had returned with snow everywhere.

Oh well, not much I can do about it except perhaps to try your method and shake my fist at it, so I'm off to work on tomorrow.


----------



## Cameo

Well, since I woke up to go to the loo and my silly brain rolled into gear, I am up and somewhat awake.

I shall leave some fresh fruit, OJ and muffins for everyone for breakfast. Too early to set out coffee and tea, so will leave that for the next one to wander into the Cafe to do this AM.

My aunt is picking me and my stuff up tonight and I am headed North to help my Grandfather for awhile. Could be two weeks or two months. He needs someone around 24/7 and my aunt is feeling overloaded between work and care. They have wireless up there so I can job hunt from there and if I do get a call back then my kids can get hold of me.

I am looking forward to the change of scenery, I haven't been North in over 4 years now. BUT, I am headed back INTO SNOW! Oh well. It will be good to be useful. I am packed and ready.

Hope everyone has a great day and since I will have my computer with me I shall still be able to pop in. With high speed I should also be able to read Don's page too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. -1C and sunny here this morning, so I shall not be shaking my fist at Mother Nature. Of course, on Wed. we have up to a foot of snow forecast, so I might try that trick then, but for now, all is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Thanks for breakfast. I shall make the tea and coffee throughout the day.

It is good of you to be a help to your grandfather in his time of need for care. In the Jewish faith this is called a "mitzvah". You are a good person .......... a mensch ........... for doing this. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne, nice to see you up early. Good luck with your gramp's care and I hope it is an enjoyable experience.

With high speed access, we'll expect to see a lot of you in the weeks to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just glanced through SAP, but had to stop to laugh at "Get out of the car".  :lmao: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Yep, that was indeed funny Marc.


----------



## SINC

I don't normally do this, but here is a sneak preview of tomorrow's SAP, just for the fun of it:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. For a minute, I had to stop and rewatch the clip to see why you were including such a clip here in The Shang ............ and bringing down upon us the wrath of ehMax.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Caman - Good to read that you have order restored in your household. They all must be getting excited about Anna arriving this week. 

Don - Good SAP again today - I laughed at the "Get out of the car" story too. That GIF file took me by surprise at first too...Hahahahaa..

Jeanne - Thanks for breakfast - I hope your stay with your grandfather goes well. 

Marc - Thanks for the coffee...hope the Doxies are all well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you and Kacey today?

The pups are doing well. They eat and sleep ........ sleep and eat ............ and play with the bears.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don, Marc, Jeanne and Kim.

Jeanne: Fair play to you for going and helping out. Well done.
Kim: They are indeed, but I needed to talk some sense back into their
developing, but wandering minds.

Now I'm off to get passport for four of them that have none.
But first I have to have look at what Don is up to today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with the passports, Caman. My son and I renewed ours and it took 30 minutes.


----------



## Sonal

morning everyone... sick today...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> morning everyone... sick today...


Morning, Sonal. Sorry to hear that you are sick today. I could make up some fresh chicken soup, some nice herbal tea and send it out to you via Doxie Express so it's hot. Interested?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you and Kacey today?
> 
> The pups are doing well. They eat and sleep ........ sleep and eat ............ and play with the bears.


We are doing well today thanks - starting to get organized for her school trip in a few weeks. 

The pups look good - they are sure growing fast. 



friend said:


> Good morning Don, Marc, Jeanne and Kim.
> 
> Jeanne: Fair play to you for going and helping out. Well done.
> Kim: They are indeed, but I needed to talk some sense back into their
> developing, but wandering minds.
> 
> Now I'm off to get passport for four of them that have none.
> But first I have to have look at what Don is up to today.


Good luck with the passports Caman - hopefully it's hassle free. 


Sonal said:


> morning everyone... sick today...


Sorry to hear you are sick today Sonal. Get better soon.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> morning everyone... sick today...


Sorry to hear that. Get well soon. 



KC4 said:


> Good luck with the passports Caman - hopefully it's hassle free.


It went fine. Only 20 min. wait and they will be ready on Friday.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sorry to hear that. Get well soon.
> 
> 
> It went fine. Only 20 min. wait and they will be ready on Friday.


That is amazing, Caman. We waited 30 minutes to be seen and then had to wait two weeks for the passports.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> That is amazing, Caman. We waited 30 minutes to be seen and then had to wait two weeks for the passports.


I know. :clap:
The Swedes do some things well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I know. :clap:
> The Swedes do some things well.


So we have seen in the few Swedish movies that make it to Canada. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.


----------



## winwintoo

Remember me? 

It's been a long time! I couldn't log on to ehMac, nor did I get any response to my many inquiries about why I appeared to be banished.

Turns out there is some hiccup in the works that won't allow mail from ehMac to reach me at my usual address. The Mayor responded to all my requests, but the emails were bounced and I didn't get them. 

The Mayor kindly worked out a compromise so I could log on and it appears to be working.

So here I am again. I've been really busy, taken on some projects here in the building that seem small to a working person, but for someone who is well into retirement, they are a bit larger than I should have attempted.

Hope you all are well, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Wow, Marc down and out before Caman. Now that is unusual.

Me?

I'm gonna have another beer.


----------



## SINC

Hey Margaret!

Welcome home!

Nice to see things worked out!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## winwintoo

It is good to be back!

This late in life, I've given up trying to keep up, I'll just jump in where I am.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Cameo

Woooohooooo - Hi Margaret!!!!!! You've been missed - how are you? Is all good and well? What have you been doing?

Well, I am North and it is warmer here then down south. My aunt's puppy is laying at my feet - she is a real sweetheart. Only about 4.5 months old.

Not a lot of snow here after all, I was surprised as I know they had lots of snow this winter. I gather it has pretty much melted in the past week. Still ice on the lake, but obviously melting.

Hope everyone is well and had a good evening.


----------



## Cameo

Sonal - I hope you feel better soon. Sorry you are sick


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> It is good to be back!
> 
> This late in life, I've given up trying to keep up, I'll just jump in where I am.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Hi Margaret - Welcome Back!
You have been missed.
Sorry to hear there were glitches keeping you from visiting. Hopefully they are all worked out for good now.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 
Hi Margaret. I'm Camán. 

It's snowing here and it's at 0 at the moment.
Just one day left until my beloved Anna comes. :love2:
Going to go to the studio and work for the last time for
a week and a half. I'm taking time off to be a devoted husband. 
...........
Bahá 3 / March 23

_O Son of Glory!
Be swift in the path of holiness, and enter the heaven
of communion with Me. Cleanse thy heart with the
burnish of the spirit, and hasten to the court of the
Most High._
Bahá'u'lláh

_God is the spirit: and they that worship him must 
worship him in the spirit and in truth._
John 4:24


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán. One more sleep, eh?

Enjoy your time with Anna. She sounds like a keeper to me.

SAP's up, but tomorrow's content has yet to be finished so I am off to do just that. Will drop back for brekkie later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a grand breakfast in honor of Margaret's return to The Shang. She is such an important member of our family. Welcome home, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Caman. I have made some breakfast for us, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.

Jeanne, glad to hear that your situation is not as dire as you expected weather wise, and having a puppy in the house is an added treat. Seriously, I hope all goes well with you and your grandfather. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am preparing another batch of homemade chicken soup for Sonal. Anyone else in need of some TLC and hot soup? All is being delivered via Doxie Express today.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all! First night in a new bed is always a challenge to sleep. Today is some housecleaning and sorting out my room I think. My aunt just moved into the house
a few months ago and has two households worth of stuff!

Caman - I am happy for you, it must be very exciting to have your Anna back for awhile.


Tea sounds wonderful! Thanks Marc! So, shall have the treat of reading Don's page and then start my day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Good to see you back on a more regular basis. How are your two dogs coping with your being away?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Who needs sleep anyhow :yawn:


Morning, Garett. Doxie pups need sleep even if you don't. Have a good nap this afternoon and you shall feel grand. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> that's a good idea Marc, get the puppy to do the sleeping for me


OK, but you might want to cuddle in with them for a nap later this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Aha, I see the rest of you folks are now up and about. Morning Jeanne, Marc and Garett, how's everyone today?

I sure hope Sonal is feeling better today.

Thanks for the brekkie Marc, I can use some now.

As for SAP Marc, tomorrow there is a story that should interest you, Rp and maybe even Mono entitled, "Professor Abandons Grades for Experience Points". Watch for it tomorrow.

Today is a job I don't much like, but I have to gather all my tax information and take it to my accountant. That's usually good for about four hours of sorting and gathering it all into a package. Oh well, it has to be done.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Aha, I see the rest of you folks are now up and about. Morning Jeanne, Marc and Garett, how's everyone today?
> 
> I sure hope Sonal is feeling better today.
> 
> Thanks for the brekkie Marc, I can use some now.
> 
> As for SAP Marc, tomorrow there is a story that should interest you, Rp and maybe even Mono entitled, "Professor Abandons Grades for Experience Points". Watch for it tomorrow.
> 
> Today is a job I don't much like, but I have to gather all my tax information and take it to my accountant. That's usually good for about four hours of sorting and gathering it all into a package. Oh well, it has to be done.



Don, I shall await that story tomorrow in SAP.

Good luck with your taxes. I just sent mine off on Sunday via Newfile. Granted, it is less complicated than yours, and very straight forward.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Gang of Shang!


Buzzing through today comments - lots of activity in the Shang today! 

Marc - The last one from you - my eyes read that you filed your taxes via Newfie !!  Then I read it again. Pups look good this morning! 

Caman - only one more sleep until Anna arrives! Woot! I am happy for you.

Sonal - Hope you are better today - How about a nice pepper broth? Or if you're not into soup (and you have a cold) try my sister's sure fire cure - Bailey's warmed up in the microwave. Kacey is home sick with a cold - but I don't think I'll try the Bailey's on her.

Hey Garrett- How are the workouts coming along? 

Don - Good luck with your taxes - we just filed the first round of our data about a week ago - The process seems to continue all year ....I think it will be years before we can stop filing returns for both Canada and the USA. Ugh.

Jeanne - 2 households worth of stuff, huh? That must be a little jammed. I hope you have someplace to store the surplus. It's hard to organize when there is no place to put it that works. Good luck!


----------



## Sonal

Morning all.

I seem to have had some kind of food poisoning, so I've been subsisting largely on water and flat gingerale. I tried some dry toast last night, and am trying a meal replacement shake this morning.... let's see how that sits...


----------



## KC4

Bleaghhh. Poor Sonal. No soup for YOU! 
Soup crackers, maybe.... later.

Get better soon!


----------



## Sonal

Food poisoning is evil, Kim. It takes something so nice (food) and turns it into the enemy.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Food poisoning is evil, Kim. It takes something so nice (food) and turns it into the enemy.


Agreed. It's insidious. The food can look, taste and smell wonderful, but be very evil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I seem to have had some kind of food poisoning, so I've been subsisting largely on water and flat gingerale. I tried some dry toast last night, and am trying a meal replacement shake this morning.... let's see how that sits...


Sorry to hear this, Sonal. Dry toast and flat ginerale are actually good for you right now. Hope this finds you getting a bit better.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!

Sonal - I hope you recover quickly. Food poisoning is never any fun.

Seems like everyone is getting their taxes done in here. I suppose I should do the same. Ugh.

We are going on vacation next week, so I think I will tackle the taxes when we get back. Then I can enjoy my holiday instead of worrying about the tax bill. 

Hope everyone has a spectacular morning - or afternoon. Fresh BC fruit platter is ready for snacking.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - The last one from you - my eyes read that you filed your taxes via Newfie !! Then I read it again. Pups look good this morning!" Kim, the eye sees what it wants to see.  

Pups are now feeding from a plate to supplement nursing. Organic baby pablum and goat's milk. Yuk.
Still, they seem to like it.


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the fresh fruit platter Dana - One of my favorite things to eat. Speaking of favorite things - got any cheese to go with?? 

Marc - Looks like you will be needing an economy size pack of wet-wipes for that crew. Tee Heee.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> 
> Sonal - I hope you recover quickly. Food poisoning is never any fun.
> 
> Seems like everyone is getting their taxes done in here. I suppose I should do the same. Ugh.
> 
> We are going on vacation next week, so I think I will tackle the taxes when we get back. Then I can enjoy my holiday instead of worrying about the tax bill.
> 
> Hope everyone has a spectacular morning - or afternoon. Fresh BC fruit platter is ready for snacking.


Afternoon, Dana. A wise idea to enjoy the vacation rather than taxes. Bon voyage.

Thanks for the fruit. Love fresh fruit especially when eaten outside. This is the first day in ages that I could bring my MBP outside and sit on the back deck watching the adult doxies run about the back garden, which is just about free of snow.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the fresh fruit platter Dana - One of my favorite things to eat. Speaking of favorite things - got any cheese to go with??
> 
> Marc - Looks like you will be needing an economy size pack of wet-wipes for that crew. Tee Heee.


Afternoon, Kim. Luckily, Fanny cleans up after them ............ if you know what I mean. XX)


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the fresh fruit platter Dana - One of my favorite things to eat. Speaking of favorite things - got any cheese to go with??


Yes, I have lots of cheese. :lmao:
I am a bit of a cheese snob, so I will serve only Danish Brie, French Camambert, but I am also a fan of Balderson cheddars. Some interesting mixes of goudas as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Warren. How are you these days? And how is Little Gizmo?


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon everyone.


WARREN! Whuzzup? How are you and yours doing today? 


Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Luckily, Fanny cleans up after them ............ if you know what I mean. XX)


Yep - the auto-wet wipe. A Mother's job is never done. 


danalicious said:


> Yes, I have lots of cheese. :lmao:
> I am a bit of a cheese snob, so I will serve only Danish Brie, French Camambert, but I am also a fan of Balderson cheddars. Some interesting mixes of goudas as well.


Woot! All are great choices. So I choose ALL. I looove the Balderson 5 year old white cheddar......OMG that's good shaved thin and served with just about anything (or even by itself).


----------



## SINC

I'm getting a lot of feedback on today's SAP link to the "farts" story including this one from Calgary:



> The website is breaking new wind....er........ground today. Loved the link on farts, I've been laughing and chuckling so much since reading it I almost....er......oops.......s'cuse me I'll be right back.
> 
> 
> There, that's better. Also, be sure to read the comments section below the story, they're just a funny as the story.
> 
> Great work!!
> 
> Smiling all day in Cowtown.


For the record it was NOT Kim.

What is it with farts that breaks people right up?


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. A wise idea to enjoy the vacation rather than taxes. Bon voyage.
> 
> Thanks for the fruit. Love fresh fruit especially when eaten outside. This is the first day in ages that I could bring my MBP outside and sit on the back deck watching the adult doxies run about the back garden, which is just about free of snow.


Nice! Enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I'm getting a lot of feedback on today's SAP link to the "farts" story including this one from Calgary:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record it was NOT Kim.
> 
> What is it with farts that breaks people right up?


It's because we always react to people who put on airs......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It's because we always react to people who put on airs......


:lmao:XX):lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Nice! Enjoy the sunshine!


Thanks. Snow, hail and sleet are forecast for tomorrow, so I shall replace the deck chair for a snow shovel by this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Kim, Sonal, Warren, Garret and Dana. 
How's she cuttin´?
(anyone know this salutation term? origin and meaning?)

Dana: I love cheese and that's the main reason why i haven't gone Vegan.
I do try to only eat cheese with vegetarian rennet though.
How's about Stilton, Reblochon, Port de Salut, Reggiano Parmesan and our Irish cheese Gubbeen?
In Sweden they have a wonderful cheese called Västerbotten, which is a matured cheddar. Delish!


----------



## (( p g ))

Hey all. Time for my quarterly visit chez shang. Lousy weather here today, but winter's back is broken and it knows it.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I'm getting a lot of feedback on today's SAP link to the "farts" story including this one from Calgary:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record it was NOT Kim.
> 
> What is it with farts that breaks people right up?


Someone once said:

"The more important the person, the funnier the fart."


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Warren. How are you these days? And how is Little Gizmo?


Not too bad thanks. We're going on week 2 of March Break. This week is turning out to be rather gloomy, wet and damp. I think tomorrow the weather will turn though.

Gizmo is doing well. He's going in to get the snip next week. That should be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Not too bad thanks. We're going on week 2 of March Break. This week is turning out to be rather gloomy, wet and damp. I think tomorrow the weather will turn though.
> 
> Gizmo is doing well. He's going in to get the snip next week. That should be fun.


April 1st until the 11th is the Easter break for school children here in NL. Most parents are not off when their kids are off, unless they are school teachers.

Good luck with the grooming. If you find a good person that Gizmo likes and who does a good job, keep him/her for the rest of his life. They are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck with the grooming. If you find a good person that Gizmo likes and who does a good job, keep him/her for the rest of his life. They are worth their weight in gold.


Uh, maybe I'm wrong Marc, but I don't think Warren was talking about grooming when he said Gizmo was going in for "the snip" next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, maybe I'm wrong Marc, but I don't think Warren was talking about grooming when he said Gizmo was going in for "the snip" next week.




He's a bit young for that, Don ............ so I hope that you are incorrect in your assumption ............. but you might be right.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> He's a bit young for that, Don ............ so I hope that you are incorrect in your assumption ............. but you might be right.


For the record, Don is correct. Our Vet said we could get him neutered any time. He is close to 7 months now.

But Marc you are also correct that he is getting a haircut soon. I was referring to the above though.


----------



## KC4

Gary Larsen - one of my faves.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> For the record, Don is correct. Our Vet said we could get him neutered any time. He is close to 7 months now.
> 
> But Marc you are also correct that he is getting a haircut soon. I was referring to the above though.


Obviously, the CKC allows only "intact" males to be shown. However, they do recommend that males dogs be at least one year old before "the snip". This is do to hormonal levels that influence bone growth, especially in small to medium dogs. Nothing drastic will happen to Gizmo if you have this done soon, but I hope your vet is aware that Gizmo is under one year of age.

Good luck, little G-man.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Obviously, the CKC allows only "intact" males to be shown. However, they do recommend that males dogs be at least one year old before "the snip". This is do to hormonal levels that influence bone growth, especially in small to medium dogs. Nothing drastic will happen to Gizmo if you have this done soon, but I hope your vet is aware that Gizmo is under one year of age.
> 
> Good luck, little G-man.


She is. We have had several conversations about this and she has expressed no concerns. The breeder even suggested we get him done right away. That was at 5 months.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> She is. We have had several conversations about this and she has expressed no concerns. The breeder even suggested we get him done right away. That was at 5 months.


Five months is way too young, Warren. 7-10 is the caution zone, 10-12 months is OK, and over one year of age is fine. In our non-breeding contract we will pay for these "fixes", but only after the male is over one and the female has gone through one complete "season". Is your breeder paying you back for this "snip"?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Five months is way too young, Warren. 7-10 is the caution zone, 10-12 months is OK, and over one year of age is fine. In our non-breeding contract we will pay for these "fixes", but only after the male is over one and the female has gone through one complete "season". Is your breeder paying you back for this "snip"?


No she isn't. It seems like I got the tail light warranty with her. Although, I think you and Deborah are the exceptions to the rule with your doxies (I mean that in a good way). I have insurance that will pay for 80% of the cost. I will question his age again when I take him in for his pre op blood work just to make sure.


----------



## friend

I'll say good night now. 
This snip business makes me a bit.... Well I don't know...
Until tomorrow then. 
Going to the airport to pick up Anna. :love2:
Nite so.


----------



## Sonal

Smiling for you for tomorrow Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> No she isn't. It seems like I got the tail light warranty with her. Although, I think you and Deborah are the exceptions to the rule with your doxies (I mean that in a good way). I have insurance that will pay for 80% of the cost. I will question his age again when I take him in for his pre op blood work just to make sure.


A wise idea, Warren. Yes, we are the exception, but we know that it is important for doxies to have full bone development, and they are a breed that if a "fixing" happens too soon, the hormonal reactions needed for this development are influenced. If Gizmo is healthy and nearly fully grown, there should be no worries. He shall live a long and healthy life ............ just missing a pair of Aces in the card game of Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'll say good night now.
> This snip business makes me a bit.... Well I don't know...
> Until tomorrow then.
> Going to the airport to pick up Anna. :love2:
> Nite so.


Give Anna our best, Caman. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Smiling for you for tomorrow Caman.


How are you feeling, Sonal? Any better?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Five months is way too young, Warren. 7-10 is the caution zone, 10-12 months is OK, and over one year of age is fine. In our non-breeding contract we will pay for these "fixes", but only after the male is over one and the female has gone through one complete "season". Is your breeder paying you back for this "snip"?


Well, all I can say is that we've had our pets spayed or neutered at six months of age or less for the past 50 years, all on the advice of qualified vets.

This is one of those gray areas where personal preference and professional breeder opinion differ greatly and thus produce that "elitist dog thing" that only rules a fraction of real life.

Having your pet spayed or neutered is a commonly accepted practice at a much earlier age than that breeders prefer.

Who is right, is the question. I'm with the majority of vets on this one. And I include cattle and horse breeders here too who neuter at much younger age than 10 months to one year to avoid big problems if they wait longer.

YMMV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, certain breeds of dogs need the extra time to fully mature. Small/medium breed females need to go into one season before being spayed, and now it is felt that small and medium breed male dogs should be about one year of age before being "snipped" (ouch). Actually, the majority of vets in the US and Canada are now suggesting this waiting period, according to the CKC, the AKC and the ASPCA. Thus, this is for pedigree dogs as well as mutts. For some reason, it is the size of the dog that matter.

We suggest the people who buy our doxie pups wait, which is why we are willing to pay them when they show us that they waited and then had the "fixing" done. For larger dogs, this seems not to be an issue, and I know nothing about cattle and horses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My son wants to watch LOST with me, just like the old days. So, I shall with you all a pleasant good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope that this finds you and your grandfather well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> How are you feeling, Sonal? Any better?


A fair bit better, Marc. Forget what they say about laughter, rest is the best medicine.

I'm going to give regular food a try tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, certain breeds of dogs need the extra time to fully mature. Small/medium breed females need to go into one season before being spayed, and now it is felt that small and medium breed male dogs should be about one year of age before being "snipped" (ouch). Actually, the majority of vets in the US and Canada are now suggesting this waiting period, according to the CKC, the AKC and the ASPCA. Thus, this is for pedigree dogs as well as mutts. For some reason, it is the size of the dog that matter.
> 
> We suggest the people who buy our doxie pups wait, which is why we are willing to pay them when they show us that they waited and then had the "fixing" done. For larger dogs, this seems not to be an issue, and I know nothing about cattle and horses.


Again Marc, not everyone agrees with your view:

Dog Neutering - From the Regina Humane Society:



> Strangely, people are much more reluctant to neuter their male dogs than to spay their females. However, a neutered dog is more manageable and is usually a happier pet.
> 
> Unlike female dogs, the males of the species are always ready to mate. They need only to detect the scent of a dog in heat to go out in search of her, exposing themselves to many dangers (such as car accidents and dog fights) and often become very difficult to control. Males after the scent of a female will form packs and seriously harass people and other animals.
> 
> A dog can easily become frustrated and may displace sexual behaviour to cushions or people's legs. A frustrated dog is uncomfortable and will lick himself, often to the point of causing skin problems. Neutering substantially reduces the animal's desire to roam and usually eliminates frustration. Neutered dogs are much less likely to start a fight.
> 
> Neutering (castration), a safe and simple operation, is the surgical removal of the testes. *Neutering your dog before puberty, at approximately 6 months of age, is ideal, but dogs can have the procedure at virtually any age.* Once neutered, a dog cannot contract an infection, cancer or traumatic injury of the testes. Prostate gland problems rarely occur in altered dogs.


http://www.reginahumanesociety.ca/rhs?PAGEID=41


----------



## KC4

I think every animal owner must rely on their own judgement and ability to research the pros and cons of the various timing for spaying and neutering. I am no dog expert, but everyone else in my family is a dog owner. One sister is not a breeder but has owned pedigreed dogs as well as mixes. Her hobby, recreation and pastime is all about dogs and their care and training. She trains and competes in agility trials and needs her dogs' muscles and bones to be at their optimum. She would vehemently say wait until they are at least a year old.

Another sister also has pedigree dogs and happily spayed her latest pup at 6 months - with her vet's advice. She does not intend to show or compete with her Maltese. This will strictly be a house pet/lap dog.

I'm sure horses have been historically gelded at all points in their lives, but in my own family's (considerable) horsey experience it typically happens (if it is gong to happen) between 12 and 18 months. 

Cattle practices are a mixed bag (npi) dependent upon the intended use for the animal (veal, mature meat, milk, breeding, showing, etc). I'd have to dig out my 4H handbook. I can't remember all the variations and reasons offhand, but I'm thinking not many here need nor want the details.


----------



## KC4

Sonal - Glad to hear you have progressed towards a healthier state. Hopefully this continues to a full recovery in no time.


Caman - I am happy for you and yours - reunited after long last. Enjoy!


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Although -1, we have blazing sunshine here, which is nice for my
dear wife arriving at 11:40am. I've borrowed Molle's car to be able get 
home quickly, so we csn hsve some time to ourselves before the kids
starts coming home. After that I wont get a single minute with her until
they all have gone to bed. :lmao:
Thanks for all your uplifting comments during my wait to reunite 
with my sweet Anna. :clap:
...........
Bahá 4 / March 24

_Consort with the followers of all religion in a spirit
of friendliness and fellowship....
They that are endued with sincerity and faithfulness 
should associate with all the peoples and kindreds 
of the earth with joy and radiance, inasmuch as 
consorting with people hath promoted and will 
continue to promote unity and concord, which in 
turn are conductive to the maintenance of order 
in the world and to the regeneration of nations._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Caman - I am happy for you and yours - reunited after long last. Enjoy!


You know I will. 
Thanks.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, have a great day with Anna. SAP's open for business and the story I referred Marc and Rp to re that professor is the fourth item under the "WEBBITS" heading today. Now I am off to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don.

Good luck, Caman, and I think that your idea of having some quality time with Anna before the big family reunion is very wise. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> A fair bit better, Marc. Forget what they say about laughter, rest is the best medicine.
> 
> I'm going to give regular food a try tomorrow.


Good to hear, Sonal. In your honor, I am going to serve a rather bland Over The Hump Day breakfast for one and all. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was an interesting article in SAP re the unique grading system of that prof. I like the idea of "experiences".


----------



## Sonal

Caman, very happy for you and Anna today. 

Marc, no need to make a bland breakfast. Make a tasty one, I will just pick off all the flavourful bits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Caman, very happy for you and Anna today.
> 
> Marc, no need to make a bland breakfast. Make a tasty one, I will just pick off all the flavourful bits.


OK, if you say so. Coming right up. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

Caman, enjoy your time with Anna.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Caman, enjoy your time with Anna.


Morning, Warren. How are you and the boys this morning?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

I bet we don't hear too much from Caman today - he is otherwise distracted! 

Marc - Thanks for Breakfast - How are the pups today? Are you starting to entertain expressions of interest for any of them yet? 

Sonal - Glad to hear you are feeling better.

Don - How have you been feeling these days? I'm off to check out SAP soon.

Warren - Have a good day with the boys!


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> A fair bit better, Marc. Forget what they say about laughter, rest is the best medicine.
> I'm going to give regular food a try tomorrow.


I hope you feel better today.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Caman, enjoy your time with Anna.





Sonal said:


> Caman, very happy for you and Anna today.





KC4 said:


> I bet we don't hear too much from Caman today - he is otherwise distracted!





Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman, and I think that your idea of having some quality time with Anna before the big family reunion is very wise. Bon chance, mon ami.


Thanks lads. :clap:
Back from the airport. 
I met Anna, on time this time , and I had bought flowers
which was much appreciated. Now I'm off to get Liam.
Aiofe and Siobhán already home and so happy that ma is here. :love2::love2:
The we will have a nice dinner.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - How have you been feeling these days? I'm off to check out SAP soon.


Pretty good Kim, but no news regarding the x-rays taken last Friday, so I guess there is nothing wrong with my hips or pelvis. I think Warren had my problem pegged, so I guess physiotherapy is my next step, although doing that five years back yielded no improvement. Now to see if the doc will refer me so I can get a few free treatments. If not, it is about $50 per visit and my Blue Cross does not cover this. Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks lads. :clap:
> Back from the airport.
> I met Anna, on time this time , and I had bought flowers
> which was much appreciated. Now I'm off to get Liam.
> Aiofe and Siobhán already home and so happy that ma is here. :love2::love2:
> The we will have a nice dinner.


Kudos, Caman. I am sure that the kids are as happy as you are.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pretty good Kim, but no news regarding the x-rays taken last Friday, so I guess there is nothing wrong with my hips or pelvis. I think Warren had my problem pegged, so I guess physiotherapy is my next step, although doing that five years back yielded no improvement. Now to see if the doc will refer me so I can get a few free treatments. If not, it is about $50 per visit and my Blue Cross does not cover this. Such is life.


I have used physio and accupuncture for my knees and it helped, Don. This is a reasonable fee, about the same here after my Blue Cross $5 deduction per visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Thanks for Breakfast - How are the pups today? Are you starting to entertain expressions of interest for any of them yet?" Yes, especially in this one. I think that Deborah wants to keep her in that she looks to be very show quality. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Pretty good Kim, but no news regarding the x-rays taken last Friday, so I guess there is nothing wrong with my hips or pelvis. I think Warren had my problem pegged, so I guess physiotherapy is my next step, although doing that five years back yielded no improvement. Now to see if the doc will refer me so I can get a few free treatments. If not, it is about $50 per visit and my Blue Cross does not cover this. Such is life.


It may not be the SI joint Don, but it is my best guess. It could also be any number of things going on as well. I'm not qualified to make assessments, but if you go to physio, just mention it to them. Any good PT should entertain the idea. Of course, the PT should be able to tell from the X-Ray.


----------



## MaxPower

I just finished making some salsa. Mmmm. Mmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great. I shall make the tacos for use all, both chicken and beef.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Caman. I am sure that the kids are as happy as you are.


They really are. :love2:
All of them are home now and we are going to have a nice
family dinner now in 10 minutes. Anna is making a Korean dish. :clap:


----------



## MaxPower

It is very simple to make. 1.5 cups Fresh tomato, 0.5 cups Green Pepper, .25 cups White Onion, all finely chopped and the onion rinsed in cold water. Add 2 TBSP Fresh Cilantro, 1 TBSP Lime Juice, 1/4 tsp cumin, salt and pepper.

mix it all up and wait 10 mins for the flavors to go through. I'm thinking of putting some on my burger.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> I just finished making some salsa. Mmmm. Mmmm.


Recipe please.


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> They really are. :love2:
> All of them are home now and we are going to have a nice
> family dinner now in 10 minutes. Anna is making a Korean dish. :clap:


Anna's cooking?? You cruel man!! Let the woman rest. 

I'm sure it will be wonderful having her cook though.

BTW, what are you doing on ehMac when you should be spending time with Anna?


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> BTW, what are you doing on ehMac when you should be spending time with Anna?


It's a good point, Warren. 

Caman... get off the computer and go spend time with your wife. Honestly man, what are you thinking?


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Anna's cooking?? You cruel man!! Let the woman rest.
> 
> I'm sure it will be wonderful having her cook though.
> 
> BTW, what are you doing on ehMac when you should be spending time with Anna?


I went an got Liam and did the shopping, so she volunteered.
I will cook lunch for her to morrow and bake some nice bread.
And make dinner.  
I notised that the recipe was already there, thanks, will try it on frieday
with enchilladas. :clap:


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> It's a good point, Warren.
> 
> Caman... get off the computer and go spend time with your wife. Honestly man, what are you thinking?


I have to go through some stuff on line and the kids have taken hold of
ma at the moment anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> They really are. :love2:
> All of them are home now and we are going to have a nice
> family dinner now in 10 minutes. Anna is making a Korean dish. :clap:


Good. Now, go spend time with them and NOT us. We have you all the time, Anna does not ............... at least until June.


----------



## MaxPower

BTW Marc,

What did you think of the "guyliner" episode of LOST last night.

One of my favorite things about the show right now is on ABC's LOST site the untangled episodes. I cry laughing every time I watch one. A very humorous recap.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> BTW Marc,
> 
> What did you think of the "guyliner" episode of LOST last night.
> 
> One of my favorite things about the show right now is on ABC's LOST site the untangled episodes. I cry laughing every time I watch one. A very humorous recap.


It was an interesting episode, Warren. I still wonder how they are going to wrap up the series in only 7 more episodes. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is a bit of filler for SAP.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## friend

Dinner devoured, dishes done, kids asleep and wife asleep too.
Me thinks me go watch dumb box before beddy beddy-by by.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> It was an interesting episode, Warren. I still wonder how they are going to wrap up the series in only 7 more episodes. We shall see.


It doesn't seem possible. Does it?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Dinner devoured, dishes done, kids asleep and wife asleep too.
> Me thinks me go watch dumb box before beddy beddy-by by.


Kudos, Caman. You deserve a bit of a break. Bon soir, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It doesn't seem possible. Does it?


Sadly, I did not watch the second season much, but caught up with watching it on DVD. This show and 24 are the only two shows I watch on TV on a regular basis, along with the CBC News every night.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, I did not watch the second season much, but caught up with watching it on DVD. This show and 24 are the only two shows I watch on TV on a regular basis, along with the CBC News every night.


I haven't watched it at all. 
I'll probably buy it on DVD later. It's good I understand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it's a great show if you follow along and have a good memory. I have to keep asking my son "Now, who is that?"


----------



## MaxPower

You must still check our FlashForward. It's going to be another one of those shows where there a lot of unanswered questions and twists and turns around every corner.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> You must still check our FlashForward. It's going to be another one of those shows where there a lot of unanswered questions and twists and turns around every corner.


I know, and I really like the premise of this show. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The lights are starting to flicker so we are shutting down all major electrical units and lighting some candles just in case. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have breakfast ready when you rise to face the new day, along with some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild night last night. Over an inch of freezing rain was slowly melted away with some +2C temps. The strong winds started to shake all the coated tree limbs free from their ice shieldings, and it came clattering down all night. What a racket!!!


----------



## Cameo

Marc - that would be a racket! The Ice on the lake here is melting, you can see where snowmobiles have crossed, leaving indents that are melting differently. This was yesterday morning - I have played with the colours slightly 








Caman - I as so very glad for you to have your Anna home 

Warren - HI!!!!!

Last two days here have been sunny and bright. Grandpa is well.
Kids say everything at home is ok


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne (nice shot) and thanks for the brekkie Marc. Winter has returned here with snow for the past few days and -17 yesterday with the wind chill.

SAP's up with "the scoop on poop" this morning and I am not off to work on tomorrow.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. 

Gorgeous picture Jeanne.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Sonal

Much better, Don, thank you.

Had a veggie burger last night. That might have been pushing it a little, but I still feel okay.


----------



## danalicious

Morning everyone!
Sonal - I hope you are feeling better. 

I have some fresh fruit ready, with cottage cheese, fat-free blueberry muffins and an unusual Stilton - black olives have been mixed in. 

Caman, I know that is somewhat sacrilegious for a Stilton, but it comes from a divine cheese shop here in Vancouver.

I also have to share a note my housekeeper (who comes every two weeks) left on my fridge.

Her name is Elsa...she used a combo of hebrew and english letters to leave the message. :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Sounds like quite the storm yesterday. Hope no damage has occurred.

Jeanne - Beautiful shot - looks so peaceful. Glad everything seems to be going well there. How did the organization go?

Don - you are NOT off to work?  I'm NOT off to check out SAP soon too. 

Sonal - Glad to hear you are feeling well enough to tackle a burger....and tell about it. 

Dana- I'm game for that black olive Stilton - sounds great! Woot! I'm perpetually on the hunt for some Salt Spring Island Truffle Goat cheese - hard to find around here...... have you ever tried it? 

Caman - Hope you are having a great time with Anna and the kids.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> I'm perpetually on the hunt for some Salt Spring Island Truffle Goat cheese - hard to find around here...... have you ever tried it?


Kim, I have never tried it, but now I am going to keep an eye open. That sounds soooo yummy! 
Have you been to Springbank Cheese in Willow Park? That would be the first place I would look.

They used to be pretty good about sourcing cheese for special requests. At least they were when I lived in Calgary.


----------



## danalicious

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hey everybody, good to see that all are well.
> 
> Things have been interesting lately...


Good interesting or  interesting?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don, Jeanne, Sonal, Dana, Kim and Garett ............. think that this covers everyone. Busy getting lunch ready for the noon-time crowd here at The Cafe Chez Marc. Then, I can get back to grading, with only two weeks to go in the regular semester.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, remind me NEVER to serve civet coffee in The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Have you been to Springbank Cheese in Willow Park?


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:Have I, have I ever.:lmao::lmao::lmao:...ever been :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:to Springbank Cheese :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: in Willow :lmao::lmao: Park? BAaaahahahahah! 
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: SNORT! Sometimes I think they think I'll never leave. 

They know me by first name...and CC number. 

Even they have trouble keeping the SSI Truffle Goat Cheese in stock because it's produced in small batches and sells out quickly. I get them to hold some for me when and if they can.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - you are NOT off to work?  I'm NOT off to check out SAP soon too.


 The Typo Queen caught me again. Now. It was supposed to be now, dammit.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> The Typo Queen caught me again. Now. It was supposed to be now, dammit.


heeheeh
dammitimmad
!​


----------



## friend

friend said:


> I haven't watched it at all.
> I'll probably buy it on DVD later. It's good I understand.


A wee typing error can make a world of difference. :lmao:
It should of course read: It's good, I understand.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> Caman - I as so very glad for you to have your Anna home





KC4 said:


> Caman - Hope you are having a great time with Anna and the kids.


Thanks Jeanne and Kim. 
It going great and the kids are really calm and happy.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Much better, Don, thank you.
> 
> Had a veggie burger last night. That might have been pushing it a little, but I still feel okay.


That's good. 
Keep it up, or down.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon me friends. 

All well here and snow is still melting, and it feels goooood. 
Spring is singing lovely tunes, just around the corner and it sounds
so great and uplifting.
Now it's time to make dinner, and I'm opting for a Thai dish.
..........
Bahá 5 / March 25

_There can be no doubt whatever that the peoples
of the world, of whatever race or religion, derive
their inspiration from one heavenly Source, and 
are the subjects of one God._
Bahá'u'lláh

_What profit is there in agreeing that universal
friendship is good, and talking of the solidarity
of the human race as a grand ideal? 
Unless these thoughts are translated into the 
world of action, they are useless._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Glad all is going well. You deserve a bit of good fortune to come your way. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Great. Son #1 left his Chicken McNuggets on the floor, unbeknownst to me. Gizmo went in for the kill and I caught him red pawed after killing and devouring the first McNugget, with the second about to become history.

If there's an accident in the house, son #1 will be cleaning it up. This way he won't forget to pick up his food while he takes his shoes off.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> That's good.
> Keep it up, or down.


As long as what's supposed to stay in stays in, and what's supposed to come out, comes out, I figure I'm good.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> As long as what's supposed to stay in stays in, and what's supposed to come out, comes out, I figure I'm good.


Good point. :clap:
Get well soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Great. Son #1 left his Chicken McNuggets on the floor, unbeknownst to me. Gizmo went in for the kill and I caught him red pawed after killing and devouring the first McNugget, with the second about to become history.
> 
> If there's an accident in the house, son #1 will be cleaning it up. This way he won't forget to pick up his food while he takes his shoes off.


Good luck, Warren. At least it was not some chocolate ............. you never want to see what comes out then, nor what it can do to a dog.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Great. Son #1 left his Chicken McNuggets on the floor, unbeknownst to me. Gizmo went in for the kill and I caught him red pawed after killing and devouring the first McNugget, with the second about to become history.
> 
> If there's an accident in the house, son #1 will be cleaning it up. This way he won't forget to pick up his food while he takes his shoes off.


Where you worried about the chicken itself?
It is actually not the meat, but the risk of chicken meat containing
small, sharp fragments of chicken bones that is the danger for dogs.
The meat itself possesses no danger and McNuggets are bone free.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Where you worried about the chicken itself?
> It is actually not the meat, but the risk of chicken meat containing
> small, sharp fragments of chicken bones that is the danger for dogs.
> The meat itself possesses no danger and McNuggets are bone free.


McNuggets have no bones, which is true, but they are fried, and the poop from a dog who has eaten something fried is not the nicest thing to clean up.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> McNuggets have no bones, which is true, but they are fried, and the poop from a dog who has eaten something fried is not the nicest thing to clean up.


Ah so. 
Well, Gizmo is safe anyway, even if some nostrils might get chipped.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:Have I, have I ever.:lmao::lmao::lmao:...ever been :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:to Springbank Cheese :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: in Willow :lmao::lmao: Park? BAaaahahahahah!
> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: SNORT! Sometimes I think they think I'll never leave.
> 
> They know me by first name...and CC number.
> 
> Even they have trouble keeping the SSI Truffle Goat Cheese in stock because it's produced in small batches and sells out quickly. I get them to hold some for me when and if they can.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Class #2 of the PRIDE program to become a foster parent, which is now called "caregiver". Seems strange being on the receiving end of instruction once again after being the professor for 33 years. Still, it is an interesting class and we are learning a great deal.


----------



## winwintoo

Good evening all. During my absence from ehMac, I seem to have become very busy. 

The residents of this building are putting together a Cookbook/Memories book and since it was my idea, I'm the de facto editor in chief and kitten herder. The kitten herder part can be stressful - just when you think they "get" the objective of the project, they proudly bring in all the wrong content. sigh

But we're making progress. We met with a printer today who believes in our project and has made his staff available to review electronic samples for me so I can get to work formatting the content we've already received.

Besides that, I've assumed the role of computer guru and will be giving classes periodically for the residents. The first class went very well and I expect a good turnout for the next on coming up on Monday.

On top of all that, I took over the job of treasurer for our social club and got the books whipped into shape. 

It feels good to be doing something again.

Hope you've all had a good week, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Margaret, that all sound so much like the you I met in Regina, what was it, four years ago?

I am thrilled that you are back "on the step" and taking an active role in your life. :clap:


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks Sinc. It's been a long haul, and some days I need an extra push to get me going, but having deadlines makes it easier to get out of bed.

I wish I could point to a magic bullet that would help others dealing with mental health issues, but in the end, for me, it came down to a decision. The rest of my health is good and people in my family tend to live into their late eighties which would mean another 20 years of he|| unless I made a conscious decision to stop the nonsense and get moving.

Might not work for others, but it seems to be working for me.

Has it been 4 years? Is it nearly time for another coffee together? 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Margaret. Good to see you back in The Shang once again, and being active and productive in your non-Shang life. Not sure of any "magic bullets", but you have the strength to see things as they are and to strive to make them better. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Good evening all. During my absence from ehMac, I seem to have become very busy.
> 
> The residents of this building are putting together a Cookbook/Memories book and since it was my idea, I'm the de facto editor in chief and kitten herder. The kitten herder part can be stressful - just when you think they "get" the objective of the project, they proudly bring in all the wrong content. sigh
> 
> But we're making progress. We met with a printer today who believes in our project and has made his staff available to review electronic samples for me so I can get to work formatting the content we've already received.
> 
> Besides that, I've assumed the role of computer guru and will be giving classes periodically for the residents. The first class went very well and I expect a good turnout for the next on coming up on Monday.
> 
> On top of all that, I took over the job of treasurer for our social club and got the books whipped into shape.
> 
> It feels good to be doing something again.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good week, Margaret


Hi Margaret! 
A big welcome back.
We've missed you.

I'm intrigued with your cookbook project having participated in a few myself.
What kind of theme are you using, if any? 

There used to be cool templates on the web for collecting and organizing the data - they really help standardize the information so that you don't have to deal with a "dog's breakfast" of information and formats and measure sand and and...etc.
If you don't already have something in place for this, it may be worth a look.


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Hi Margaret!
> A big welcome back.
> We've missed you.
> 
> I'm intrigued with your cookbook project having participated in a few myself.
> What kind of theme are you using, if any?
> 
> There used to be cool templates on the web for collecting and organizing the data - they really help standardize the information so that you don't have to deal with a "dog's breakfast" of information and formats and measure sand and and...etc.
> If you don't already have something in place for this, it may be worth a look.


Thanks for the warm welcome!

I live in a seniors' high rise building where residents vary in age from 60 to 99. Imagine the stories they have to tell. So my idea was to create a cookbook and with each recipe, include a memory from the person who donated the recipe. We have some really good memories and the recipes we're getting are old family favourites - it hardly matters what the recipes are since the real focus will be the stories.

Our printer gave us some good suggestions for formatting, but I will also search on line for ideas. 

This book will only have a distribution of about 100 copies so we're going to leave most of the recipes as we receive them. Many have very little in the way of method. Some call for ingredients no longer available or that have fallen out of favour.

If we have a theme, it's that before there were pre-packaged meals and microwaves, our mothers and grandmothers made meals special in spite of the difficulties associated with uncooperative wood burning stoves and the additional burdens associated with no electricity - eg wringing out laundry by hand - and the other chores that our modern lives have eliminated.

It's a fun project and we might even make a little money for some extras. The real benefit is the sense of community that is beginning to develop here.

Margaret


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> I live in a seniors' high rise building where residents vary in age from 60 to 99. Imagine the stories they have to tell. So my idea was to create a cookbook and with each recipe, include a memory from the person who donated the recipe. We have some really good memories and the recipes we're getting are old family favourites - it hardly matters what the recipes are since the real focus will be the stories.
> 
> Our printer gave us some good suggestions for formatting, but I will also search on line for ideas.
> 
> This book will only have a distribution of about 100 copies so we're going to leave most of the recipes as we receive them. Many have very little in the way of method. Some call for ingredients no longer available or that have fallen out of favour.
> 
> If we have a theme, it's that before there were pre-packaged meals and microwaves, our mothers and grandmothers made meals special in spite of the difficulties associated with uncooperative wood burning stoves and the additional burdens associated with no electricity - eg wringing out laundry by hand - and the other chores that our modern lives have eliminated.
> 
> It's a fun project and we might even make a little money for some extras. The real benefit is the sense of community that is beginning to develop here.
> 
> Margaret


It sounds like it is going to be a priceless keepsake for many families....
You are right - it's about the people and the stories - the recipes are just the bones not the substance. 

Make sure you double/triple check the spellings of the names. Nobody cares so much if you miss an ingredient - but if you accidentally miss a name??? Eeesh!


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Class #2 of the PRIDE program to become a foster parent, which is now called "caregiver". Seems strange being on the receiving end of instruction once again after being the professor for 33 years. Still, it is an interesting class and we are learning a great deal.


It could have been worse. The class could have been ledt by a mother in-law. :lmao:
(although mine is wonderful, I must say )
But at least it for a worthy cause. :clap:


----------



## friend

winwintoo said:


> I live in a seniors' high rise building where residents vary in age from 60 to 99. Imagine the stories they have to tell. So my idea was to create a cookbook and with each recipe, include a memory from the person who donated the recipe. We have some really good memories and the recipes we're getting are old family favourites - it hardly matters what the recipes are since the real focus will be the stories.
> Margaret


Hi Margaret. 
What a wonderful idea.That's sounds really nice. 
Good luck with it, keep us updated.


----------



## friend

Good morning Shangerinos. 
+1 here, but it's still early.
Aoife on her way to playschool and Ciarán to a school chess tournament.
In a minute Liam goes up and then we will wake up the girls that neglected
their washing-up chore last night. 
Wife sez, me no cover up for lazy girls no more. :lmao: :clap:
I'm going to treat Anna to lunch on town later. 
...........
Bahá 6 / March 26

Each one must scarifies his life and possessions 
to the other and each person be loving to all the
inhabitants of the world, rendering asunder the 
curtain of foreignness and consorting with all 
the people with union and accord.
Ábdu'l-Bahá

Beloved, let us love one another; 
for the love is of God;
and every one that loveth is born of God, 
and knoweth Him.
1 John 4:7


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I think your wife has the right idea. Let the kids do the work so you can enjoy each others company. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall make our classic TGIF Breakfast for one and all when you rise to join Caman and me for a fine meal. Tea and coffee shall be ready when you awaken to face the new day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great sunrise. Already have the first load of wash out on the line since it is going to be a rare sunny and +8C today.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán and Marc. SAP's up and it is sure to put a smile on your face when you watch the short video entitled "The Puppy And The Mirror" to open this morning's edition.

I suspect Marc is getting breakfast ready, so today I'm NOW off to do some work on tomorrow's edition.

Margaret and Kim, speaking of recipes, do you think there would be any value (if even just fun) to me starting a Recipe Corner on SAP? Would anyone here be interested in submitting recipes to run on a weekly basis or for that matter writing an intro piece to the recipes submitted?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just finished watching little Rambo bash himself into that mirror. It was cute up until he made that final run for the closet door. Poor pup. Our doxies just bark at the other doxie in the mirror.

I think that the recipe idea in SAP is a grand idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. I strongly agree with your comment that "It's a fun project and we might even make a little money for some extras. The real benefit is the sense of community that is beginning to develop here." This is so true, and which is why I urge my students who are out in the real world teaching to create classroom newsletter for this very purpose of building a community. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Morning! Thanks once more for brekkie!

Another sunny day - it was a cold night, and the ice on the lake looks kind of refrozen, but pretty with the sun shining on it.

Grandpa didn't sleep well last night, so he has gone back to bed to try again. I was up at 5:30 though as I heard him out here for at least the second time overnight. 

His tests came back good though.

Hope you all have a great day. I am going to read Don's page and then proof a design I am working on for the back window decal of a truck.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. I think your wife has the right idea. Let the kids do the work so you can enjoy each others company. Kudos, mon ami.


That's the trick. 
Now we are off to have lunch and to get some Korean food stuff.
Later dudes. 

Good morning Don, Jeanne, Marc and Margaret. 
Hope ye are well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Seems like you are having a quiet and reflective day. Hope this finds you well.


----------



## SINC

Whew! Finally done! It was one of those mornings where things just did not fit together well. I have them every so often. Everything I considered for SAP, I was second guessing as not being quite right. I hate it when that happens as a normally one hour job turns into two and a half hours of frustration. I guess that is to be expected though, when one does this 364 days a year. I will probably look at it tomorrow and it will be just fine. We shall see, as a good friend is prone to say.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I guess that is to be expected though, when one does this 364 days a year. I will probably look at it tomorrow and it will be just fine. We shall see, as a good friend is prone to say. " What day do you take off, mon ami? What "good friend" would ever say "we shall see"?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What day do you take off, mon ami? What "good friend" would ever say "we shall see"?


Christmas Day and the mystery man.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the TGIF Breakfast MArc. I hope all is well there with the pups.

Don - Good idea for the recipe corner in SAP. I could probably contribute a few recipe write-ups. 

Jeanne - Glad to hear that all of your grandfather's tests came back good. Good luck with the design project.

Caman- I love Korean food, especially the BBQ. Yummm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Christmas Day and the mystery man.


Sounds reasonable ................... and we should out this "mystery man" for what he is doing to your nerves ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Yes, the pups are well and growing rapidly is size and weight. How are you and your family doing today?


----------



## Rps

Good morning all from LaSalle. Sunny here today at the mansion ... bit cold about -4, but moving to plus later today.

I've finally gotten the internet up and running, next is the TV wiring for HD, so that will be fun. Off to SAP to see what Don has in store for us today.


----------



## KC4

Everybody is doing very well thanks - except for Kacey who has come down with her second cold in as many months! She leaves for her trip in 8 days! 
Send X-tra strength soooooup please and thanks!


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, nice job on SAP, I liked the original politician. Question for you. I got most of the alphabet, but unsure of the W, as many are U.S. is the W Walgreens, and the S is a Superman logo, but is that a brand for something other than Superman?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, nice job on SAP, I liked the original politician. Question for you. I got most of the alphabet, but unsure of the W, as many are U.S. is the W Walgreens, and the S is a Superman logo, but is that a brand for something other than Superman?


Sadly, they did not supply me with the answers Rp. S is definitely Superman, so I suppose it is technically a brand of comic books. The W stumped me as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Seems like things are going well for you today. Kudos. Is your daughter getting excited about graduation?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, not really, she as she is heading into the Masters, she see this a just another task on the road to her goal. Funny, she wasn't all that excited when she graduated from Moo U, as she knew she was going further with her studies. I guess I can see her point, when she's done it will be a major party.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Sadly, they did not supply me with the answers Rp. S is definitely Superman, so I suppose it is technically a brand of comic books. The W stumped me as well.


Did I misread, or are the V and W the part of the same logo? (VW--Volkswagon.)


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Good morning Camán and Marc. SAP's up and it is sure to put a smile on your face when you watch the short video entitled "The Puppy And The Mirror" to open this morning's edition.
> 
> I suspect Marc is getting breakfast ready, so today I'm NOW off to do some work on tomorrow's edition.
> 
> Margaret and Kim, speaking of recipes, do you think there would be any value (if even just fun) to me starting a Recipe Corner on SAP? Would anyone here be interested in submitting recipes to run on a weekly basis or for that matter writing an intro piece to the recipes submitted?


Short answer: yes, of course!


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Did I misread, or are the V and W the part of the same logo? (VW--Volkswagon.)


No Sonal, you've read it correctly. The logo I'm wondering about is just before. I know I've seen it before. I'm wondering if they are really strands of wheat for some agro-tech company.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Did I misread, or are the V and W the part of the same logo? (VW--Volkswagon.)


Aha! That cleared it up for me Sonal.

The thing we thought was a W to the left of the VW logo are two "U"s, one imposed inside the other. Then the VW logo is a single logo for the two letters V and W. This dawned on me when I read it as an alphabet and noted the W was missing. Now Rp, what's that "U" logo?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, not really, she as she is heading into the Masters, she see this a just another task on the road to her goal. Funny, she wasn't all that excited when she graduated from Moo U, as she knew she was going further with her studies. I guess I can see her point, when she's done it will be a major party.



Interesting, Rp. I had to miss my undergrad graduation in that once I graduated, I was drafted, and I had a date with my draft board re my conscientious objector status. Seems like the graduation ceremony was just a formality in the eyes of the draft boards in the US. 

Still, I received a $5000 scholarship and was able to start my masters program that Fall once I received my 1A-O draft status. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Everybody is doing very well thanks - except for Kacey who has come down with her second cold in as many months! She leaves for her trip in 8 days!
> Send X-tra strength soooooup please and thanks!


On its way, Kim, via Doxie Express. I shall send her one of the pups so that she can cuddle it just like her mom is doing.


----------



## danalicious

SINC said:


> Now Rp, what's that "U" logo?


That would be United Airlines.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the U is for United Airlines.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> That would be United Airlines.


Dana, great minds think alike at the same moment.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> On its way, Kim, via Doxie Express. I shall send her one of the pups so that she can cuddle it just like her mom is doing.


Thanks very much - That's very cute. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks very much - That's very cute. :love2:


My son took that pic, Kim, and says it was not staged.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, here's a "recipe" for all your Mac fans.

Steve Jobs Cheese Head










Or did you have something different in mind?

Margaret


----------



## SINC

LOL Margaret, but yes I did have something different in mind. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Margaret, I really don't think I could eat something like that..... I'd feel like a cannibal.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Margaret and Kim, speaking of recipes, do you think there would be any value (if even just fun) to me starting a Recipe Corner on SAP? Would anyone here be interested in submitting recipes to run on a weekly basis or for that matter writing an intro piece to the recipes submitted?


Maybe I could participate with some vegetarian recipes,
if you would be interested.  I make fun veg. food, no bunny stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Margaret, I really don't think I could eat something like that..... I'd feel like a cannibal.


I agree. Now, if it was made from chopped liver, I would not have the same problem.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I agree. Now, if it was made from chopped liver, I would not have the same problem.


Steve Jobs to Marc: "What am I, chopped liver? Oh wait...."


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Steve Jobs to Marc: "What am I, chopped liver? Oh wait...."



:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Maybe I could participate with some vegetarian recipes,
> if you would be interested.  I make fun veg. food, no bunny stuff.


Camán, anyone can participate, the more the merrier so if any of you have any recipes get them to me at mybirdie at telus.net and I will start a file to begin running them.

Now, more importantly, what will we call this recipe corner. Anyone got a suggestion for a novel name? Can we work The Shang into it somehow? Or Shangri-La? Thinking caps on folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Camán, anyone can participate, the more the merrier so if any of you have any recipes get them to me at mybirdie at telus.net and I will start a file to begin running them.
> 
> Now, more importantly, what will we call this recipe corner. Anyone got a suggestion for a novel name? Can we work The Shang into it somehow? Or Shangri-La? Thinking caps on folks.


I once had the Cafe Chez Marc Culinary Emporium, so why not The Shangri-la Culinary Emporium?


----------



## SINC

"The Shangri-la Culinary Emporium", there's one suggestion. Next?


----------



## KC4

How about Shang Grill La Soup Nuts?


----------



## MaxPower

Wow. I'm not on for a day and look at all I miss.

Had a full day running errands, cleaning the garage and now I'm sitting down with my boys to watch "Return of the Jedi." I just got an email also informing me that I'm the head coach for one of the T-Ball teams. Any coaching advice? Should be fun though.

Don, How about the Shang Gourmet Clubhouse?


----------



## SINC

OK, so far we have:

"The Shangri-la Culinary Emporium"

"Shang Grill La Soup Nuts"

"Shang Gourmet Clubhouse"

Anyone else?


----------



## friend

Good night Shang-alikience.
Until today later.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> OK, so far we have:
> 
> "The Shangri-la Culinary Emporium"
> 
> "Shang Grill La Soup Nuts"
> 
> "Shang Gourmet Clubhouse"
> 
> Anyone else?


My vote is for "Gourmet Clubhouse" - although anything I contribute will be "frugal" rather than "gourmet". Some things I make are frugal as in cost, others are frugal in time. If you're hungry, they serve the purpose.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

OK, so now we have:

"The Shangri-la Culinary Emporium"

"Shang Grill La Soup Nuts"

"Shang Gourmet Clubhouse"

"Gourmet Clubhouse"

Anyone else?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Wow. I'm not on for a day and look at all I miss.
> 
> Had a full day running errands, cleaning the garage and now I'm sitting down with my boys to watch "Return of the Jedi." I just got an email also informing me that I'm the head coach for one of the T-Ball teams. Any coaching advice? Should be fun though.
> 
> Don, How about the Shang Gourmet Clubhouse?


Evening, Warren. My main coaching advice is to make sure the kids have fun. Then you can try to teach them some ways to have fun and do well. Then, a bit of team spirit so that they help out each other and root for each other might help. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Warren. My main coaching advice is to make sure the kids have fun. Then you can try to teach them some ways to have fun and do well. Then, a bit of team spirit so that they help out each other and root for each other might help. Bon chance, mon ami.


Having fun is at the very top of my agenda. What I plan to do is to teach them the fundamentals while learning to play the game. If we win some I'll be happy. It's a good feeling to know that I will be taking part in helping shape some of these kids, not only in baseball, but hopefully in some of life's lessons as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Having fun is at the very top of my agenda. What I plan to do is to teach them the fundamentals while learning to play the game. If we win some I'll be happy. It's a good feeling to know that I will be taking part in helping shape some of these kids, not only in baseball, but hopefully in some of life's lessons as well.


A good approach to take, Warren, since attitude and fundamentals are essential. Then, you can become the Vince Lombardi of T-Ball and instill the killer instinct in your player with the motto of "Winning isn't everything, it's the only thing" and "Death before Dishonor". That will prepare them for Life and the reality of the world where it is "dog eat dog" ................ except for little Gizmo. Paix, mon ami.

PS -- I trust that you know that I was fooling with the latter part of the above paragraph?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a Saturday Buffet for one and all so that you might have something when you awaken to face the last weekend in March. Fresh coffee and tea shall be brewed throughout the day. Enjoy.

An amazing +7C this morning with some fog and light drizzle. Still, this is way above normal, tempature-wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I think I am going to go out and buy some Mountain Dew and try that trick. Cool ....................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, my you were quick, I only uploaded that about four minutes ago!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, my you were quick, I only uploaded that about four minutes ago!


"Time and death wait for no man", Don. I usually check out SAP as I have my first cup of coffee. Then it's on to grading .......... just like now. 

How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all. 
I'll tuck in and I'll have a large coffee, thanks.

+5 here and a bit gloomy weather, but still, the snow keeps melting.
Waiting for the groceries, so I can start making lunch.
We are expecting a few friends to pop by for a bowl of soup, a piece
of bread and a wee chat with the wife. Some of them has yet to meet her.
Have a great afternoon.
.........
Bahá 7 / March 27

_WHY this great unrest — wars and the rumors of wars, changing of dynasties, earthquakes, cataclysms? The people cry "Peace, peace; when there 
is no peace!" Are not these the outer sign that man has lost the inner truth? 
Students in every land who have stepped out of the stream of humanity remind 
us of the holy books of history — all of which foretell the coming of a great 
Messiah or world teacher. Once again the wheel has turned and brought man 
face to face with truth. Truth is the handmaid of the prophet. 
Can there be a handmaid without the prophet?_
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. You seem to be in a good mood this morning ............... wonder why???  Bon chance, mon ami. You have earned some R&R and companionship.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. You seem to be in a good mood this morning ............... wonder why???  Bon chance, mon ami. You have earned some R&R and companionship.


I've probably got some bug. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> I've probably got some bug. :lmao:


Just checked and it's not MY bug!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I've probably got some bug. :lmao:


I shall ship over some chicken soup via Doxie Express, and maybe Anna could spoon feed you until you were feeling better.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Hope all are well - even Caman with the "bug", but not Don's bug, 

Just popping in to say hi - I'm off to a class now. Will check out SAP later.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, I'll just have coffee and then on to my weekly job of counting money before I dig in to editing cookbook entries. I forgot to mention that I also produce a monthly newsletter which needs to be done this weekend, not to mention the computer class on Monday. Busy, busy!

Sounds impressive doesn't it? but it all only takes about 3 days a week and then only a couple of hours at a time so it's not a big deal.

Have a great weekend everyone, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone. Or by the time this is posted, Afternoon.

Off to the butchers this afternoon to grab some meat. Steak, Ribs. Stuff like that. Getting hungry now.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good afternoon, all. Taking a day's break before my group has to get together to do the final report on that wretched stats analysis project. I will celebrate with nachos and maybe _two_ beers when that is finally finished!

Can hear the clatter and banging of a moving truck in the parking lot ...hope they were better organized than I was, but no matter what,moving is still a pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim, Margaret, Warren and Mona ............. and anyone else just coming by for a look see.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I shall ship over some chicken soup via Doxie Express, and maybe Anna could spoon feed you until you were feeling better.


Vegetarian chicken soup please.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Vegetarian chicken soup please.


Yes, I remember, Caman. I meant to write "mock-chicken soup", since there is no meat, just fresh veggies.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I remember, Caman. I meant to write "mock-chicken soup", since there is no meat, just fresh veggies.


Great, I've a large serving please.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Warren, Kim, Mona and Margaret.
All well I hope.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.


----------



## friend

Hi Sonal.
Que pasa?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal and Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

We were supposed to get a couple of inches of snow, but so far, we have 6 inches on the ground and there is a blizzard outside, with drifting over a foot. Yesterday, it was sunny and 11C and much of our snow had melted away, only to be replaced by this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I shall wait until tomorrow morning to shovel, so Sunday Brunch might be a bit late. If I am not up early, play with the doxie pups and their new toys. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. I shall wait until tomorrow morning to shovel, so Sunday Brunch might be a bit late. If I am not up early, play with the doxie pups and their new toys. Paix, mes amis.


No problem, our pleasure. Take 'er easy with all the snow tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a nice Sunday Brunch today, anything to keep me from facing all of the snow shoveling I have to do today. Freshly brewed coffee and tea shall be there when you need something warm. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 
Hope it's a fine morning fro ye.

+2 here, but not too bad weather. Not that inspiring though,
so we will see if we can get going with something.
Some of the kids a wee bit annoying today, so we need to activate them.
..........
Bahá 8 / March 28

_Do not look at thy weakness and impotence; nay
look at the power of thy Lord, which hath
surrounded all regions._
Ádbu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you and Anna this morning? You could send the kids over here .......... I have plenty of snow shovels and lots of snow to shovel. Just a thought. Give my best to Anna.


----------



## friend

Hi Marc.
We are a wee bit tired from kids being bored, so we are trying to
activate them. If it doesn't work, we'll send them over to ye, thanks. 
I'll will give her your regards, thanks. Give mine to your wife too.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Had a few friends over for raclette last night. Amazing how you can eat so much cheese and still wake up hungry.

Writer's group this morning.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and thanks for breakfast Marc. Camán how many days will Anna be with you?

Slept in a wee bit but SAP is up with some interesting tidbits; a huge eagle takes down a full grown deer, Kim's final foodie installment and a story about a woman who can only have sex in the open air.

Quite a variety, non?


----------



## winwintoo

Morning all. Yesterday, the question of the day was "why did I ever start this project?", then as often happens, I woke this morning with all the answers I needed right in the front of my brain. Now I'm off to format all the cookbook content that we've already gathered. Maybe I'll watch a couple of movies while I do it.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, it's bright and sunny here this morning, but a little chilly. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Camán how many days will Anna be with you?


Good morning Sir. 
Forever and ever. :love2: 
But see is going back to the US next Saturday. :-(
I really have to get those green cards. 
Her visit has lifted the spirits of all of us and the kids are really
enjoying themselves and all looks good for the future.

Good Sonal and Margaret.
Sonal: Cheese is toooo goooood. 
It must be illegal or something. 
Magaret: Good look with the book.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Don, Sonal and Margaret. Hope you are all well. Going out now to use the snow blower to clear away the front of the driveways from my driveway, and the driveways of my neighbors. Winter has returned once again here in St.John's. Hope this finds you all well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Morning all. Yesterday, the question of the day was "why did I ever start this project?", then as often happens, I woke this morning with all the answers I needed right in the front of my brain. Now I'm off to format all the cookbook content that we've already gathered. Maybe I'll watch a couple of movies while I do it.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend, it's bright and sunny here this morning, but a little chilly.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Margaret, if there is ever a CKC-sanctioned dog show in your area of SK, be sure to go and see the hound group. Gracie is being shown in western Canada with a handler in Saskatoon.

Good luck with your cookbook.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, if there is ever a CKC-sanctioned dog show in your area of SK, be sure to go and see the hound group. Gracie is being shown in western Canada with a handler in Saskatoon.
> 
> Good luck with your cookbook.


The show here is this weekend, but I'm not able to get to it today 

I hope Gracie does well.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Bit wet here in LaSalle, chilly too, I have the fire place going. But, 22 by Wednesday. 
Don amazing short of the eagle and the deer. Makes one wonder about the person taking the film .... might have been a secondary target. I've only seen eagles twice in attack range .... not pretty. Usually more than one, so I guess the old saying that the family that preys together stays together is true.

I've also got to get one of those cyclist mail boxes.

Haven't fully caught up in the reading here ... might have to take a speed reading course. Caman have you moved yet or is that on the way?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Hope all are well.

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Hope you're getting through the snow all right. 
I saw the robins again this morning. I think they may be building their nest nearby again this year. I can't decide whether that is a good thing or not. While I so enjoy seeing the bumbling babies around, they stress me out because there are a couple of neighborhood cats that are highly aware of them too. 

Margaret - Good luck with the cookbook - I'd love to see it when it's done. 

Sonal - I love a raclette! Woot! Any leftovers?

Rp - How's the homework coming along? 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. How are you feeling these days?

Caman - Sounds like everyone is really enjoying themselves. That's great.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> The show here is this weekend, but I'm not able to get to it today
> 
> I hope Gracie does well.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Yes, Gracie is there. Not sure how she is doing. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp and Kim. Sadly, we had a couple of robins found this morning as well, however, they were found in snowbanks. Guess they got caught in the ice and wind and snow from yesterday. Sad ...


----------



## Dr.G.

It finally stopped snowing and now the sun is out. However, where once there was grass and the first signs of my wife's spring bulbs, is now a blanket of white. Still, our mayor was quoted as saying that this will help to prevent severe water rationing and be helpful for the lawns and gardens as well as the snow slowly melts away by May. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all. I am finally going to attempt to finish painting the boys room since this is the first weekend since I started the project that my wife hasn't been working.

So, I'll open up the paint cans, put the iPod on and catch up on some over due podcasts while I paint.

I also watched Old Dogs with my wife last night. Hilarious! Definitely worth checking out. We both love slapstick humor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. We are thinking of redecorating my son's room. He said that the wall paper my wife put up when he was 8 is a bit dated now ............... since he is 23 years old now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just checking out my time of posting ............ seems to be off by an hour, so I adjusted my options.

Since it is 415PM here, High Tea shall be served ASAP. Anyone interested?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Warren. We are thinking of redecorating my son's room. He said that the wall paper my wife put up when he was 8 is a bit dated now ............... since he is 23 years old now.


Painting got put off since my wife went out and both boys couldn't stay out of trouble while I painted. Kleenex on the hot halogen work light and orange paint smeered on the wall was enough for me to put everything away and give both boys a time out indefinitely. So this project might have to wait another two months. tptptptp


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Painting got put off since my wife went out and both boys couldn't stay out of trouble while I painted. Kleenex on the hot halogen work light and orange paint smeered on the wall was enough for me to put everything away and give both boys a time out indefinitely. So this project might have to wait another two months. tptptptp


Uh oooh.... and I was looking forward to the before and after pics.. ..Do you give them a minute of time out for each year of their ages? I'm almost approaching an hour for my own time-outs.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Uh oooh.... and I was looking forward to the before and after pics.. ..Do you give them a minute of time out for each year of their ages? I'm almost approaching an hour for my own time-outs.


They are getting a time out until their mother gets home. Sitting on the couch with no TV. This should be in about 45 mins.

Problem is it's raining out and they've been indoors all day. That, and my oldest has been on March break for two weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Painting got put off since my wife went out and both boys couldn't stay out of trouble while I painted. Kleenex on the hot halogen work light and orange paint smeered on the wall was enough for me to put everything away and give both boys a time out indefinitely. So this project might have to wait another two months. tptptptp


Well, at least Gizmo did not get into any trouble. Good for him. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I am putting on a fresh pot of herbal tea .............. very fragrant. Anyone interested?


----------



## MaxPower

Just finished BBQ'in dinner (the BBQ thread got me craving delicious beef). I threw on a really nice cut of Angus Rib Eye with my Texas Rub grilled to Medium Rare. Best steak I've had in a long while.

I don't meant o offend the vegetarians here. I'm a carnivore and I just love my meat.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Just finished BBQ'in dinner (the BBQ thread got me craving delicious beef). I threw on a really nice cut of Angus Rib Eye with my Texas Rub grilled to Medium Rare. Best steak I've had in a long while.
> 
> I don't meant o offend the vegetarians here. I'm a carnivore and I just love my meat.


Sounds good, Warren. We usually bring our BBQ out back comes June when the threat of snow is over, and use it until at least Remembrance Day, when the threat of snow begins here in St.John's. My wife is from Alberta, so she knows all about meat and how to cook it well.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds good, Warren. We usually bring our BBQ out back comes June when the threat of snow is over, and use it until at least Remembrance Day, when the threat of snow begins here in St.John's. My wife is from Alberta, so she knows all about meat and how to cook it well.


It was Marc. The scary thing is, this was a fairly large cut and I still wanted more after I finished it.

Perhaps I'll grill for the Shang soon (for those who want it of course) For the vegetarians, I'll grill some of my Asparagus and Southwestern Corn in the husks.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It was Marc. The scary thing is, this was a fairly large cut and I still wanted more after I finished it.
> 
> Perhaps I'll grill for the Shang soon (for those who want it of course) For the vegetarians, I'll grill some of my Asparagus and Southwestern Corn in the husks.


My wife makes here own secret BBQ sauce as well. She has the recipe in her head so no one can get to it and replicate it here in NL. She also does a veggie BBQ meal which is great as well.


----------



## SINC

The smell of BBQs in our neighbourhood was very strong this evening. Mine is still under the deck, covered in a foot of snow and will stay that way for another few weeks.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> The smell of BBQs in our neighbourhood was very strong this evening. Mine is still under the deck, covered in a foot of snow and will stay that way for another few weeks.


Dig 'er out Don and get Grillin" This is called Extreme Grilling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Dig 'er out Don and get Grillin" This is called Extreme Grilling.


Sorry, but I just can't put my heart into it, if you catch my meaning.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Sorry, but I just can't put my heart into it, if you catch my meaning.


In that case. Let the snow melt and live to grill another day.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I am putting on a fresh pot of herbal tea .............. very fragrant. Anyone interested?





MaxPower said:


> I
> Perhaps I'll grill for the Shang soon (for those who want it of course) For the vegetarians, I'll grill some of my Asparagus and Southwestern Corn in the husks.


.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

+2 here and a bit gloomy, but no rain.
A lot of the snow has gone, and spring is just around the cornier now.
The forecast for Easter looks good with a promise of sunshine and other goodies.
.....
Bahá 9 / March 29

_O Son of Man!
For everything there is a sign. 
The sign of love is fortitude under My decree 
and patience under My trials._
'Bahá'u'lláh

_God, who sees all hearts, knows how far our lives
are the fulfillment of our words._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, it's good to hear spring is finally arriving there too. Just finished SAP and am now going to begin the search for tomorrow's issue. Have a great day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. A beautiful sunrise here about an hour ago, but with -3C temps and lots of snow all about, Spring is still a couple of months away. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I shall make breakfast for everyone this morning. Best to have a "Whatever your Heart Desires Breakfast" for those who are ready to face the new week in style.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute pics of motherhood, Don, in this morning's SAP (all except the last one). I should send you some pics of our doxie moms and their pups. Some of them are quite cute as well.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Coffee please. I'm up early because I have lots to do today. I'm giving a computer class this morning at 10, but before that, I have to get the first bit of our cookbook off to the printer for their approval. We have to make sure they can work with the files I can produce. I'm pretty sure it will work, but I've been wrong before 

The computer class doesn't need a lot of preparation. The theme is "what can you do wit a computer" so there's lots to talk about.

Marc, how did Gracie do at the dog show?

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Coffee coming right up. Good luck with this cookbook. Sounds like a grand idea.

Gracie did not do much at the various shows. She is still getting used to being out west being shown by a new handler. Still, she is the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada (so far), but it is still early in the CKC show season. We shall see.

You sound as if Life has been treating you well. That is good to hear. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Margaret. Coffee coming right up. Good luck with this cookbook. Sounds like a grand idea.
> 
> Gracie did not do much at the various shows. She is still getting used to being out west being shown by a new handler. Still, she is the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada (so far), but it is still early in the CKC show season. We shall see.
> 
> You sound as if Life has been treating you well. That is good to hear. Paix, mon amie.


Ah too bad, but Gracie will hit her stride and make us all proud.

Yes, life is treating me well. I'm feeling better than I have in years so if I keep doing what I'm doing, that should continue.

Learning and teaching - I can't get enough of either!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman and Don. A beautiful sunrise here about an hour ago, but with -3C temps and lots of snow all about, Spring is still a couple of months away. Such is Life.


Hmmm, that sunrise thing must be travelling across the country Marc as we too, had a beautiful one going for us:


----------



## SINC

And Jett was over for a visit on the weekend and was giving me "that look" wearing his "If you think I'm cute, you ought to see my Grampa" shirt, and sharing his cookie with me. (He was 21 months yesterday.)


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
Just popping on for a quick hello. We are off on vacation today, and I likely will not pop on very often during the week.
I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## SINC

Morning Dana, bon voyage and have a great time!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Dana. Great pic of Jett, Don. You must be a proud grandfather.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Just popping in for a quick Cup o Joe, then it's back to work.

BTW, Marc, we have decided to hold off on Gizmo's snip until July, unless it becomes a problem with him marking his territory or getting urges.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, any good news on that speeding ticket yet?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal, any good news on that speeding ticket yet?


I sent it in to my paralegal late last week. Just waiting to hear back from him.

The last time this happened, it was over a year before I got a court date, so that may just give me enough time to save my insurance record.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren and Sonal.

Warren, Gizmo should not start marking unless he is around a female dog in season. That's when dogs really start to mark their territory.

Sonal, good luck with your ticket.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Everyone!

Just a quick check -in to say hi and grab a cup of coffee... I have much running around to do today.. Will try not to look too chicken-like.

I'll be bawk later.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, I was just thinking, The Shang has been up since April 4, 2003 or 2,551 days and has 59,400 posts for an average of 23 posts per day.

The Two Word Game has been up since August 18, 2009 or 222 days and has 7,962 posts for an average of 36 posts per day.

That’s a difference of 51,708 posts.

At 13 posts per day more, the Game should catch the Shang in only 3,977 days.

That’s only 10.9 years!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Everyone!
> 
> Just a quick check -in to say hi and grab a cup of coffee... I have much running around to do today.. Will try not to look too chicken-like.
> 
> I'll be bawk later.


Good luck, Kim. Give my best to Kacey.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, I was just thinking, The Shang has been up since April 4, 2003 or 2,551 days and has 59,400 posts for an average of 23 posts per day.
> 
> The Two Word Game has been up since August 18, 2009 or 222 days and has 7,962 posts for an average of 36 posts per day.
> 
> That’s a difference of 51,708 posts.
> 
> At 13 posts per day more, the Game should catch the Shang in only 3,977 days.
> 
> That’s only 10.9 years!


Cool. I am the #1 poster here and #2 in The Two Word Game, and you are the #1 in TTWG and #2 here in The Shang. Great minds think and act alike.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. I am the #1 poster here and #2 in The Two Word Game, and you are the #1 in TTWG and #2 here in The Shang. Great minds think and act alike.


And I'm #3 here, although I don't think I will ever catch up to Don, let alone you Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> And I'm #3 here, although I don't think I will ever catch up to Don, let alone you Marc.


No need to compare, Warren. Keep in mind that I was the first poster, so it is only logical that I have the most postings ................... as well as the most doxies.

How about some recent pics of Gizmo??? He is such a cute dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

As we approach 4PM, I shall be starting to brew some fresh tea for High Tea at 4PM, wherever you are this afternoon.


----------



## MaxPower

I'll try to take more pics of Gizmo soon. Just really busy at night with the business. I should be able to this week.

I had to take Gizmo to the vet this afternoon. It seems the groomer cut him under his eye (not surprised since he moves his head a lot whenever any one goes near his head). So the site looked like it was getting infected. The site wasn't that bad, but he's on an ointment just incase since it is at a spot where there is a fold of skin that can get moist.


----------



## SINC

Who me? No tea thanks, don't drink the stuff. Now if anyone wants to join me at the local for a pint . . .


----------



## KC4

Sure - I'll join in on the tea, thanks. Anybody care to come dance in the Test Thread? 

Oobee dooo doo
Zabaa dah dahhhh...


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all. Yes Don, the local sounds good to me .... lager and lime please. 

Kim, my studies are coming along. Getting to fleshing out my paper. 

Marc, my daughter got some of her marks back and on her major paper she scored 100%, the prof said it was the best paper he had ever read at Brock .... so far she has had two that profs have suggested she publish ... I'm thinking she should .... would look good on a CV.


----------



## Sonal

I'd love a cup of tea, thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'll try to take more pics of Gizmo soon. Just really busy at night with the business. I should be able to this week.
> 
> I had to take Gizmo to the vet this afternoon. It seems the groomer cut him under his eye (not surprised since he moves his head a lot whenever any one goes near his head). So the site looked like it was getting infected. The site wasn't that bad, but he's on an ointment just incase since it is at a spot where there is a fold of skin that can get moist.


A wise move, Warren. Grooming is never easy. Some of our doxies need both my wife and I working on just one dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sure - I'll join in on the tea, thanks. Anybody care to come dance in the Test Thread?
> 
> Oobee dooo doo
> Zabaa dah dahhhh...





Sonal said:


> I'd love a cup of tea, thank you.


Great. And I have some scones fresh out of the oven. Great timing.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, how are you today? Maybe you should join Don and I at the local.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, my daughter got some of her marks back and on her major paper she scored 100%, the prof said it was the best paper he had ever read at Brock .... so far she has had two that profs have suggested she publish ... I'm thinking she should .... would look good on a CV. " Excellent. Kudos for her. Yes, published works prior/during grad school are quite impressive, especially if she is going on to her doctoral levels at some point. I know all I had was my thesis to demonstrate my writing abilities when I applied for a doctoral program at The University of Georgia. However, they overlooked the non-publications in that my grades were excellent and my test scores excellent as well. 

So, she should be on her way. Does she plan to go beyond a masters degree?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes we both are, but to be honest I think only she will get her doctorate. We shall see, some wise man once said.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Rp, we just got some fine beers on tap, but if you must go elsewhere, such is Life. We are having our Baseball Spring Training Treats, which is beer at 25 cents a glass, and a free cab ride home. All this until opening day of the regular baseball season, which is April 4th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes we both are, but to be honest I think only she will get her doctorate. We shall see, some wise man once said.


Rp, it is never too late to go for your doctorate. Don't give up the dream just yet.


----------



## Sonal

RP, I'd join you and Don at the local, but it sounds like Marc is offering a better deal at the Cafe... it's a tough economy, you know, we all have to make choices.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> RP, I'd join you and Don at the local, but it sounds like Marc is offering a better deal at the Cafe... it's a tough economy, you know, we all have to make choices.


We only have a variety of beers on tap, nothing in a bottle or can, Rp. Still, we have a wide assortment, so you might find something you like. Do you have a favorite? I like Quidi Vidi Wheat or Red, which is a local beer here in NL, or Schlitz, Piels or Rheingold on tap. 

YouTube - Old Schlitz Commercial

YouTube - 1950s Rheingold Beer Ad

YouTube - Bert and Harry Piel at the Hockey Game


----------



## chasMac

Dr G, Schlitz is still available in your neck of the woods?


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> RP, I'd join you and Don at the local, but it sounds like Marc is offering a better deal at the Cafe... it's a tough economy, you know, we all have to make choices.


It may have sounded that way Sonal, but I was buying which makes his 25 cent beer expensive. Besides when one is from Saskatchewan, there is only one beer:


----------



## Sonal

But Don, what kind of friend would I be if I didn't get the next round? 

I like Wheat beers... Mill Street makes a good one at a 10 minute walk away from me. If I even wanted to try the 100 mile food challenge, I'd be good for beer.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> But Don, what kind of friend would I be if I didn't get the next round?


Ah, you've been round the block before. :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

chasMac said:


> Dr G, Schlitz is still available in your neck of the woods?


Sadly, no. I have not had one since I was last in New York City.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It may have sounded that way Sonal, but I was buying which makes his 25 cent beer expensive. Besides when one is from Saskatchewan, there is only one beer:


I have had Pilsner, Don, when I was in Regina, SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> But Don, what kind of friend would I be if I didn't get the next round?
> 
> I like Wheat beers... Mill Street makes a good one at a 10 minute walk away from me. If I even wanted to try the 100 mile food challenge, I'd be good for beer.


Good for you, Sonal.


----------



## SINC

Marc, we can buy Sh!tz, er Schlitz beer here in Alberta, but why would one want to? 

This is Coors country!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, we can buy Sh!tz, er Schlitz beer here in Alberta, but why would one want to?
> 
> This is Coors country!


Schlitz is far superior to Coors, Don .......... especially on tap.


----------



## chasMac

Dr.G. said:


> Schlitz is far superior to Coors, Don .......... especially on tap.


But Schlitz doesn't taste the way it used, they reformulated it. Not nearly as popular as it used to be when it was the beer that made Milwaukee famous.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Schlitz is far superior to Coors, Don .......... especially on tap.


Not west of the Mississippi!


----------



## friend

Been busy today and now the day is over.
Good night me friends.


----------



## MaxPower

Damnit!! I leave for a couple of hours and there's free beer flying around. Serves me right for going to pick up the kids.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Damnit!! I leave for a couple of hours and there's free beer flying around. Serves me right for going to pick up the kids.


Dem's da Hazzards!


----------



## MaxPower

OK Don's had too much. He thinks he's in Hazard County.


----------



## Sonal

That's what happens when there's free beer flying around instead of tea....


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> OK Don's had too much. He thinks he's in Hazard County.


au contraire silver plate, or sumptin like dat.

I'm just getting warmed up. beejacon


----------



## winwintoo

Did I step into the wrong cafe?

Hope everyone had a good day. My computer class went well this morning. I had twice as many people turn out as last time and they seemed to enjoy it.

The cookbook project seems to be going well from my end, but one gal who's an important part of the committee just doesn't get the concept. I don't know what to do. The idea I presented was for a book with recipes - the older the better along with memories, either about the recipe or something amusing that happened long ago.

This gal wants biographies from everyone - "I was born, I got married, I had 3 kids, I like living here." What we want is - "the first time I made bread after I got married, I forgot to put the salt in and .............."

I've shown her examples, I've talked till I'm blue in the face, I tried cajoling, I tried ordering, nothing gets through. It's like her ears aren't connected to anything.

We could work around her, but she has managed to alienate some of the residents who have the most interesting stories to tell by her approach. sigh.

I just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## Dr.G.

chasMac said:


> But Schlitz doesn't taste the way it used, they reformulated it. Not nearly as popular as it used to be when it was the beer that made Milwaukee famous.


Bug Humbar!!! How could they spoil a good thing???  Sorry to hear this, chasMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not west of the Mississippi!


They lost their cache and edge when they sold their beer east of the Mississippi.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Damnit!! I leave for a couple of hours and there's free beer flying around. Serves me right for going to pick up the kids.


Warren, you should have used our free Children's Valet and Childcare Service. We never serve beer to anyone who is going to drive or care for children. You could have had the afternoon free while your children were cared for in a loving and education manner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That's what happens when there's free beer flying around instead of tea....


Actually, until it warms up in July, I prefer tea, Sonal.

So, how is Life treating you these days? Is your life any less hectic?


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Did I step into the wrong cafe?
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day. My computer class went well this morning. I had twice as many people turn out as last time and they seemed to enjoy it.
> 
> The cookbook project seems to be going well from my end, but one gal who's an important part of the committee just doesn't get the concept. I don't know what to do. The idea I presented was for a book with recipes - the older the better along with memories, either about the recipe or something amusing that happened long ago.
> 
> This gal wants biographies from everyone - "I was born, I got married, I had 3 kids, I like living here." What we want is - "the first time I made bread after I got married, I forgot to put the salt in and .............."
> 
> I've shown her examples, I've talked till I'm blue in the face, I tried cajoling, I tried ordering, nothing gets through. It's like her ears aren't connected to anything.
> 
> We could work around her, but she has managed to alienate some of the residents who have the most interesting stories to tell by her approach. sigh.
> 
> I just had to get that off my chest.


Feel free to vent, Margaret. You are with family here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I guess it is time for me to pull the proverbial pin here in St.John's, in that I have a few early morning meetings tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I trust that this finds you and your grandfather doing well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Truth be known Marc, I don't drink much any more. Not after that one Christmas party where I had too many Margaritas, scotch, vodka, beer and whisky. XX) I was hung over for three days. I'm proud to say I never threw up. Although I wish I did.

Now any time I feel the slightest effects of alcohol, I stop drinking and switch to either diet pop or club soda. I never drink when I am alone taking care of my kids or driving.

Although that doesn't explain the time I overdosed on over the counter cold medicine. But that's a whole other story.....


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Early here, so it's only +2, but the snow is going fast.
Today most of the day will go to PT meetings.
Then the Visa's need my attention.
Have a good day all. 
.................
Bahá 10 / March 30

_Do not complain of others. Refrain from 
reprimanding them, and if you wish to 
give admonition or advise, let it be offered in 
such a way that it will not burden the bearer_.
Ábdu'l-Bahá

_Pray thou that the iil-natured become good-natured 
and the weak become strong.
_Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, we too have another nice day going for us here at +4° with thunderstorms today and a high of 12°.

Just finished SAP and it is not to be missed today. The lead picture concerns a family and a funeral and a rather awkward moment. Then things brighten up in the video as a Texas swing band starts an old tractor and used the idling machine as their bass player for a couple of oldies, but goodies. (Camán will like this one!) And last, but not least are some simply stunning macro shots of sleeping insects covered in dew.

I've set out the DBHD breakfast table for all to enjoy this morning along with fresh fruits and the usual hot beverages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. 

Thanks for the Day Before Over the Hump Day Breakfast, Don. I am a bit behind schedule these days due to caring for the pups with my wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Truth be known Marc, I don't drink much any more. Not after that one Christmas party where I had too many Margaritas, scotch, vodka, beer and whisky. XX) I was hung over for three days. I'm proud to say I never threw up. Although I wish I did.
> 
> Now any time I feel the slightest effects of alcohol, I stop drinking and switch to either diet pop or club soda. I never drink when I am alone taking care of my kids or driving.
> 
> Although that doesn't explain the time I overdosed on over the counter cold medicine. But that's a whole other story.....


Warren, I am the same way. I gave up all drinking when I was a single parent for nearly five years. Now, a drink or two is fine with me and then, that's all I drink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that "Touching" video was removed. 

Still, the pics were incredible throughout SAP.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that "Touching" video was removed.
> 
> Still, the pics were incredible throughout SAP.


Yeah, I know, I had to take it down, but I will find it again and post it here as a download. I have a copy that I can upload to MobileMe and you can download and view it, so stay tuned.

The picture that replaced it is good for a chuckle.


----------



## SINC

Marc, and anyone else who wants to see this video, you can download it here:

http://files.me.com/plmnice/4pnib1

It is one of the most touching things I've seen and carries a strong message of family which makes it perfect for The Shang.

Meanwhile, the search goes on for an embeddable copy to run on SAP in future.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, I know, I had to take it down, but I will find it again and post it here as a download. I have a copy that I can upload to MobileMe and you can download and view it, so stay tuned.
> 
> The picture that replaced it is good for a chuckle.


"Chuckle"????????????? XX) At least the casket was not already uploaded.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, and anyone else who wants to see this video, you can download it here:
> 
> http://files.me.com/plmnice/4pnib1
> 
> It is one of the most touching things I've seen and carries a strong message of family which makes it perfect for The Shang.
> 
> Meanwhile, the search goes on for an embeddable copy to run on SAP in future.


Yes, I have seen that clip once before, and it is very touching and very appropriate for our Shang family, Don. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Why am I awake at this hour of the day? Good question, maybe I'll lay back and ponder it while examining the inside of my eyelids.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, how are things today?


----------



## Sonal

Pretty good Don. 

Normally, I tutor on Tuesdays, but my student is on vacation. So I have the whole day to myself--and I didn't mention that I have the whole day to myself to anyone, so no one is going to come up with tasks for me to do since I have a bit of time on my hands.


----------



## SINC

Well that does sound good indeed. Enjoy your day Sonal, it's not often you get one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Time to rise and face the new day.

Afternoon, Sonal. A day to yourself?? Spend it wisely, for you have earned this moment of relaxation.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Don, i liked the tractor piece in SAP. Actually the guitarist was pretty good. I'm trying to think of the name of the guitarist most noted for that flat pick style ... was it Travis?

Cool here today but going up to 25 in the next few days so that will be nice, then, back to studies. I have a wall of work to do in the next 3 months so I guess I know what I'll be doing.

LaSalle is a great place .... lots of walking trails, parks, and it has to be the pizza and burger capital of the world. Don, we were at the Michigan Grill last night, would you recall it from your days in this area. On Tuesday it has a special that I have never seen before: All You Can Eat Perch and Frog's Legs......


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

Work, Work, Work today. As compared to Sonal's day off. Enjoy your day Sonal.

A coffee and some lunch would hit the spot right now, and perhaps after the day is over, a nice cold beer. Any takers??


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Sonal's got a day off - Hmmm..what to do....What to do.... 

Thanks for Breakfast Don - SAP sounds good - I'm off to check it soon.

Rp - You playing the guitar/banjo much these days? Congratulations to your daughter by the way, for her 100% and publishing plan. That's great! 

Marc - Hope the snow has stopped falling...when do the pups get their first taste of the outdoors?



winwintoo said:


> The cookbook project seems to be going well from my end, but one gal who's an important part of the committee just doesn't get the concept. I don't know what to do. The idea I presented was for a book with recipes - the older the better along with memories, either about the recipe or something amusing that happened long ago.
> 
> This gal wants biographies from everyone - "I was born, I got married, I had 3 kids, I like living here." What we want is - "the first time I made bread after I got married, I forgot to put the salt in and .............."
> 
> I've shown her examples, I've talked till I'm blue in the face, I tried cajoling, I tried ordering, nothing gets through. It's like her ears aren't connected to anything.
> 
> We could work around her, but she has managed to alienate some of the residents who have the most interesting stories to tell by her approach. sigh.
> 
> I just had to get that off my chest.


The biography idea sounds awesome! Just in another project. Maybe this could be suggested to your listening impaired gal pal. 

I agree - Unless the cookbook is about one person or one family, a multitude of biographies with non-food related detail will not only be unwieldy in size, it will be a snooze inducing read for most. Sounds like gal pal hasn't really thought much about who the reading audience will be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Keep climbing that "wall of work". The end is in sight.

Afternoon, Warren. Remember our 25cent beer on tap offer at Ye Olde Cafe Chez Marc, which is like a neighborhood pub.

Afternoon, Kim. The pups can't go outside until their first shots, but they will be coming in to the kitchen with some neighborhood children on Friday.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Sonal's got a day off - Hmmm..what to do....What to do....


Well.... so far it's "catch up on laundry" and "catch up on filing" day. 

I'm taking it easy, though. Work for 15 minutes.... goof off for 15 minutes....

I have a fridge full of raclette fixing for when I get the munchies--had a raclette party on Saturday, and have lots of stuff left over. But it's all chopped raw veggies, so it's easily turned into something else.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, we were at the Michigan Grill last night, would you recall it from your days in this area. On Tuesday it has a special that I have never seen before: All You Can Eat Perch and Frog's Legs......


Not the place specifically Rp, but the special was common, even back in the 70s. My memory is a bit foggy, but we used to go to a joint on an island in lake St. Clair where the Sydenham river dumped into it. It had a french name and served this very combination. If I can think of it, I will let you know. EDIT: Just remembered it was Mitchell's Bay where the island was located but the name still escapes me.



MaxPower said:


> A coffee and some lunch would hit the spot right now, and perhaps after the day is over, a nice cold beer. Any takers??


Aw, I guess so, but you'll have to twist my arm.


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> The biography idea sounds awesome! Just in another project. Maybe this could be suggested to your listening impaired gal pal.
> 
> I agree - Unless the cookbook is about one person or one family, a multitude of biographies with non-food related detail will not only be unwieldy in size, it will be a snooze inducing read for most. Sounds like gal pal hasn't really thought much about who the reading audience will be.


The audience is the big thing. Can't seem to get her to realize what she's asking or expecting people to do. This is a low income building - which means that the people here have lived very unsophisticated lives and they are shy about disclosing personal details. And even if the only audience for the book was people in this building, there's that one creepy guy on the 12th floor who would love to be able to use his "confusion" about my recipe to plant himself in front of my door and......

Mind if I use your words to try once again to explain?

It is a beautiful day here. Got the first round of shopping done and now lunch and a bit of a rest before heading out for some more. 

I gave my car to my granddaughter and I "borrow" it at the first of every month to do my major shopping so I try to pack a lot into a few days. 

Hope you are all having a wonderful day, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

So good to see you as a regular once again with us, Margaret. You are such an important person within our Shang family.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you Dr. G. It's good to be back, I missed you guys!

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Thank you Dr. G. It's good to be back, I missed you guys!
> 
> Margaret


We missed you as well, Margaret. So good to see you back and in good spirits.


----------



## Dr.G.

I wonder what ever happened to Lois, aka Lotus? She is dearly missed.


----------



## SINC

Marc, the last I heard from Lois she had moved to Salt Spring Island, our friend MacNutt's final resting place and had done so to be with family as she was stricken with cancer. She is a gem and the oldest among us. I keep searching the obits of local papers, but I have read nothing, and I fear the worst.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, the last I heard from Lois she had moved to Salt Spring Island, our friend MacNutt's final resting place and had done so to be with family as she was stricken with cancer. She is a gem and the oldest among us. I keep searching the obits of local papers, but I have read nothing, and I fear the worst.


Don, I sent her a PM just before she left and she thanked me for all the friendship and love I spread around the Shang, and that was it .............. it was the last I heard from her. Such is Life. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My son and I are off to watch LOST together. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night to all those who once posted here in The Shang, and no longer do so. You are not forgotten. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make our famous "Over the Hump Day Breakfast" for everyone once you rise to face the day, along with freshly brewed tea or coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up SAP and while searching for more "stuff" I ran across a gem of a find. Well, it's a gem for me, and likely for Kim too come to think of it. It's the complete video library of the TV program "Good Eats" with host Alton Brown:

Good Eats With Alton Brown

He has always been one of my favourite chefs as he makes things so simple and he's got a great sense of ha ha. And best of all, the videos are all free and available to download if you wish.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc and Don.

Coffee please. I was up at 5 am and went to bed at 12 am last night. A wee bit sleepy this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren. That's not much sleep. I on the other hand, went to bed a 8:30 and got up at 3:30, so I got a couple hours more than you did.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Warren. Sounds like some well earned nap time is in order this afternoon.

Don, I should try some of those recipes.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don and Warren. Sounds like some well earned nap time is in order this afternoon.
> 
> Don, I should try some of those recipes.


I'm my own worst enemy Don. I worked for a bit last night and had to watch LOST and V even though I was recording them.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'm my own worst enemy Don. I worked for a bit last night and had to watch LOST and V even though I was recording them.


I watched LOST as well, Warren, but have not started to watch V. I have to get up too early each morning to stay up that late, since it does not even start until 1130PM here in NL.


----------



## SINC

I have yet to watch LOST and likely won't, but I am about to begin to watch "V".

I even downloaded the free recap special from iTunes yesterday:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, to start watching LOST now, with only 7 episodes left, would be pointless. I am still lost, at times, with what is taking place, and I have watched all the episodes.


----------



## MaxPower

I really want to check out The Pacific on HBO, but I forgot to order it in time of the show airing and I don't want to order HBO for a few episodes. I might have to scour the net for the episodes.

The Pacific


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, Pacific is a good series, but it is getting too involved in the personal lives of the three main characters and not going into the relevant material about how the Marines fought long and hard in the Pacific, from Gthe Guadalcanal Campaign to Iwo Jima. 

Have you ever seen "Flags of our Fathers" or "Letters from Iwo Jima"? Two totally different perspectives on the battle of Iwo Jima.


----------



## MaxPower

I think I have Flags of our Fathers somewhere. I should look for it today and try to watch it on the weekend. I recall I started to watch it, but couldn't get into it. Movies like that, I have to be in the right mindset.

I really liked Band of Brothers so I want to give The Pacific a try.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc, Don, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I think I have Flags of our Fathers somewhere. I should look for it today and try to watch it on the weekend. I recall I started to watch it, but couldn't get into it. Movies like that, I have to be in the right mindset.
> 
> I really liked Band of Brothers so I want to give The Pacific a try.


So far, Band of Brothers is far superior to Pacific, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning Marc, Don, Warren.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today? Ready for some coffee ....... or tea?


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, I hope your "day to yourself" yesterday turned out well.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Sonal.


----------



## Sonal

Coffee would be great, thank you. 

It was a good day, in that I got a whole lot of things done that were backlogged... my laundry is done, my filing is done, my bookkeeping is caught up (just in time to file my GST return) and I even cooked and ate and cleaned up after 3 complete meals. (I'm trying to get back into the habit of eating breakfast in the morning--that has slipped badly.)

Didn't get any writing done, but at least a lot of the stuff that was distracting me is out of the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh coffee coming up, Sonal. Sounds as if you had a very productive day. Kudos.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Nice and warming here today. I have to agree Marc, Band of Brothers is better than the Pacific.

However, my favourite series was Rome, and I really liked Deadwood [ I came upon that one late and it has since been canceled. Which begs the question, which mini-series is everyone's favourite? They don't do mini-series on regular TV anymore [ in the classic sense ] but was just wondering....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. My son watched all of Rome while he was taking a course in Classic Rome. It was helpful to his studies. Deadwood was also a good series, but I only saw bits and pieces of it every so often.

True, the classic mini-series is not there anymore. I recall being part of the group that watched Roots when it first came on, trying to convince friends to watch with me while we were at The University of Georgia. Once the first night was a hit, the other 7 segments were watched by loads of people.


----------



## Rps

There were certainly many of them, Roots, Thornbirds, Shogun, V [ it's back but as a full series I think ] North and South, Queenie, Winds of War, and one that I think can come back: The Martian Chronicles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw all of Shogun and North & South, Rp. Actually, I liked Shogun better as a book than the series.


----------



## Rps

Marc, isn't that the case with most, the book is better than the show....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, isn't that the case with most, the book is better than the show....


All too true, Rp.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone. Another cup of coffee and then out for more shopping. 

I worked on the cookbook most of yesterday afternoon/evening and successfully created Table of Contents and Index for the 40 or so pages that are done. Might not sound like much, but there were a few glitches along the way. Now that I know how to do it, the final version will be easier.

Today I need to get the newsletter for April out and also do the end of month treasurers stuff. Busy but no stress. It's all good.

Hope you all have a good day, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Coffee coming right up.
Being busy with no real stress is an ideal situation. Kudos.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!



SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished up SAP and while searching for more "stuff" I ran across a gem of a find. Well, it's a gem for me, and likely for Kim too come to think of it. It's the complete video library of the TV program "Good Eats" with host Alton Brown:
> 
> Good Eats With Alton Brown
> 
> He has always been one of my favourite chefs as he makes things so simple and he's got a great sense of ha ha. And best of all, the videos are all free and available to download if you wish.


Thanks Don - That's Great - I do love Alton Brown and his sense of humor. 

Speaking of coffee - this morning at the Tim Horton's drive through I was the recipient of a random act of kindness. Woot! Made my day! 

I was buying coffees etc. to surprise my friends & family with at the family business...so I had a substantial order. 

When I went to pay for it, I was told that the person in the line in front of me had already paid for my entire order! Wow! I didn't even look at the driver but I remembered looking at the truck in line in front of me- a King Ranch special edition, which I chuckled at because the King Ranch name comes from a big famous ranch in Texas that I have visited. 

By the time I got around the corner of the building the truck was no where in sight so I didn't even have the opportunity to thank him/her. How nice though - and yes, I in turn paid for the order behind me - but it was small in comparison.


----------



## Sonal

That's really cool, Kim. Glad to hear that you also paid it forward.


----------



## MaxPower

Good to hear Kim.

For those who are interested, I am making a Maltese lunch (ftira's) that is common with the locals on Malta. Any body interested? The first who can guess what Ftira's are gets a free lunch. Pronounced Phht-tira.


----------



## SINC

Bread?


----------



## MaxPower

That's one of the components.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Good to hear Kim.
> 
> For those who are interested, I am making a Maltese lunch (ftira's) that is common with the locals on Malta. Any body interested? The first who can guess what Ftira's are gets a free lunch. Pronounced Phht-tira.


A big Bundt cake shaped bread that's filled with goodies - olives, cheese, meats etc.??


----------



## SINC

For Kim's next costume party:


----------



## KC4

Hahaha! That's what happens when you have one too many V8 & vodkas....
...you enter an extreme vegetative state.


----------



## SINC

He does look a little green around the gills, come to think of it!


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> A big Bundt cake shaped bread that's filled with goodies - olives, cheese, meats etc.??


Nope. Not even close. Keep guessing. A couple of more guesses and I'll tell you what it is. Hint: It is a very common thing here, just with a Maltese name and prepared a little differently.

Food fact. Did you know the Maltese prepare their spaghetti with tuna (in water not oil) and capers? It's actually quite good.


----------



## KC4

OK OK - How about a Pizza-pop?....Hmmm...thats' probably too close to my first attempt.

A grilled cheese sandwich?
- with pickles.

A tuna biscuit? 
- hold the gravy.

A burger with an egg on top? 
- with salsa?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ingredients for the Maltese ftira we make in The Cafe Chez Marc:
500g bread dough 
8 anchovies 
2 tbsp capers 
3 tomatoes cut in cubes 
12 green olives cut in circles 
olive oil 
fresh mint finely cut 
pepper 

Our recipe is free, but how we make this pizza-like dish is a secret.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> Food fact. Did you know the Maltese prepare their spaghetti with tuna (in water not oil) and capers? It's actually quite good.


That sounds rather good.... sort of a pasta Nicoise.


----------



## Rps

For all you word fans out there ....Don maybe a future SAP item:




Subject: WORDS



Mensa Word-Change Invitational


The Washington Post's Mensa Invitational once again invited readers to take any word from the dictionary, alter it by adding, subtracting, or changing one letter, and supply a new definition.

Here are the winners: 

1. Cashtration (n.) : The act of buying a house, which renders the subject financially impotent for an indefinite period of time.

2. Ignoranus : A person who's both stupid and an asshole.

3. Intaxicaton : Euphoria at getting a tax refund, which lasts until you realize it was your money to start with.

4. Reintarnation : Coming back to life as a hillbilly.

5. Bozone (n.) : The substance surrounding stupid people that stops bright ideas from penetrating. The bozone layer, unfortunately, shows little sign of breaking down in the near future. 

6. Foreploy : Any misrepresentation about yourself for the purpose of getting laid. 

7. Giraffiti : Vandalism spray-painted very, very high.

8. Sarchasm : The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the person who doesn't get it.

9. Inoculatte : To take coffee intravenously when you are running late.

10. Osteopornosis : A degenerate disease. (This one got extra credit.)

11. Karmageddon : It's like, when everybody is sending off all these really bad vibes, right? And then, like, the Earth explodes and it's like, a serious bummer.

12. Decafalon (n.) : The grueling event of getting through the day consuming only things that are good for you.

13. Glibido : All talk and no action.

14. Dopeler Effect : The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter when they come at you rapidly.

15. Arachnoleptic Fit (n.) : The frantic dance performed just after you've accidentally walked through a spider web.

16. Beelzebug (n.) : Satan in the form of a mosquito, that gets into your bedroom at three in the morning and cannot be cast out.

17. Caterpallor (n.) : The color you turn after finding half a worm in the fruit you're eating.


The Washington Post has also published the winning submissions to its yearly contest, in which readers are asked to supply alternate meanings for common words.

And the winners are:

1. Coffee (n.) : The person upon whom one coughs.

2. Flabbergasted (adj.) : Appalled by discovering how much weight one has gained.

3. Abdicate (v.) : To give up all hope of ever having a flat stomach.

4. Esplanade (v.) : To attempt an explanation while drunk.

5. Willy-nilly (adj.) : Impotent.

6. Negligent (adj.) : Absentmindedly answering the door when wearing only a nightgown.

7. Lymph (v.) : To walk with a lisp.

8. Gargoyle (n.) : Olive-flavored mouthwash.

9. Flatulence (n.) : Emergency vehicle that picks up someone who has been run over by a steamroller.

10. Balderdash (n.) : A rapidly receding hairline.

11. Testicle (n.) : A humorous question on an exam.

12. Rectitude (n.) : The formal, dignified bearing adopted by proctologists.

13. Pokemon (n.) : A Rastafarian proctologist.


14. Oyster (n.) : A person who sprinkles his conversation with Yiddishisms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I give this list to my students each year and we have a chuckle over some of them. I have even submitted a couple, but they were never selected. 

So, how are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow. How appropriate. Today is March 31, and on this day back in 1979 it is remembered in the Maltese calendar as Freedom Day. This is the anniversary of the withdrawal of British troops and the Royal Navy from Malta.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Stuff that Dreams are made of ...."

YouTube - THE MALTESE FALCON trailer

YouTube - Maltese Falcon In exactly 7min

YouTube - The Stuff that Dreams are made of


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> OK OK - How about a Pizza-pop?....Hmmm...thats' probably too close to my first attempt.
> 
> A grilled cheese sandwich?
> - with pickles.
> 
> A tuna biscuit?
> - hold the gravy.
> 
> A burger with an egg on top?
> - with salsa?


Kim, your red hot with _one_ of your guesses.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. How appropriate. Today is March 31, and on this day back in 1979 it is remembered in the Maltese calendar as Freedom Day. This is the anniversary of the withdrawal of British troops and the Royal Navy from Malta.


That is very interesting and ironic Marc. I didn't even know that.

You can still see the British influence on Malta. They drive on the left etc. There is also strong Turkish and Italian influences there as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> That is very interesting and ironic Marc. I didn't even know that.
> 
> You can still see the British influence on Malta. They drive on the left etc. There is also strong Turkish and Italian influences there as well.


Very true, Warren. 

Ingredients for the Maltese ftira we make in The Cafe Chez Marc:
500g bread dough 
8 anchovies 
2 tbsp capers 
3 tomatoes cut in cubes 
12 green olives cut in circles 
olive oil 
fresh mint finely cut 
pepper 

Our recipe is free, but how we make this pizza-like dish is a secret. 

However, today being Freedom Day for Malta, it shall be free with every free British beer or cup of tea that you consume in The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is a real treat for SAP. She is just like a huge doxie. 

The Happy Hippo


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Kim, your red hot with _one_ of your guesses.


Grill cheese?????? Cheeese??? (she says hopefully)


----------



## MaxPower

OK. A Ftira is simply a grilles cheese and ham. The twist is it is made on one of those pocket grillers so the grilled ham and cheese is in a bread pocket.

Mmmmm.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, here is a real treat for SAP. She is just like a huge doxie.
> 
> The Happy Hippo


Good find Marc, it's in my file for a future day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing clip of the hippo, Don. Should be a real SAP treat.


----------



## MaxPower

I loved the Hippo clip. Your readers will love it as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I loved the Hippo clip. Your readers will love it as well.


Yes, she was so sweet.

How are the boys tonight, and little Gizmo, Warren?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Was up early this morning and need to be up before dawn tomorrow morning as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Have not heard from you in a day or so, so I hope this finds you and your grandfather well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, she was so sweet.
> 
> How are the boys tonight, and little Gizmo, Warren?


Boys are good. I spent all afternoon outside in a t shirt doing some spring gardening/cleanup. Gizmo was running around in the yard like a furry freight train.


----------



## SINC

Gee Warren, has he grown that long already?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make breakfast, along with some tea and coffee, before I go to my early morning meetings. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Boys are good. I spent all afternoon outside in a t shirt doing some spring gardening/cleanup. Gizmo was running around in the yard like a furry freight train.





SINC said:


> Gee Warren, has he grown that long already?


Warren, based on what Don just said, maybe Gizmo is a dachshund???


----------



## MaxPower

Nope. Definitely not a doxie. He's not that smart.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and Happy April Fools day!

I never was one for playing jokes, so don't look for anything on SAP today that attempts to fool you.

There is however a video, "Lisa Lampanelli and Simon Cowell on Jay Leno" that had me in tears laughing so hope you enjoy it.

Anyone else notice that Camán has not posted since March 29? I do hope all is well at his end.

Now, I have work to do, so later . . .


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone!

Hope everyone has a great day. Weather up here is gorgeous, I am going to have to pull down the blinds a bit as the sun is level with my eyeballs and bright enough to make me squint. The front of the house is all windows, floor to ceiling and look out onto the lake.
I had almost forgotten how much I loved it up here.

Grandpa is ok - his blood sugar levels were spiking to far up and down, but a Doctors visit yesterday sure put him straight. He has been cheating too much and not being truthful enough with me as to what he is and isn't allowed. That's okay - cause now I know! He has developed a couple of blisters on his feet - so he isn't allowed to do too much walking for fear of infection setting in - he is diabetic.

All in all going pretty well I think though and the change of scenery has been good for me.

I have never liked April fools - never understood what was funny about pulling pranks and trying to make others look stupid. 

Enjoy the day everyone!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. It's apparently summer in Toronto... who knew?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne and Sonal. Glad to see our "dynamic duo" back once again on the same day.


----------



## chasMac

Morning Dr G, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

chasMac said:


> Morning Dr G, all.


Morning, chas. How are you today?


----------



## chasMac

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, chas. How are you today?


Alright thank you. Counting the hours till the long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, although when teachers are off my online grading goes way up. Such is Life.


----------



## chasMac

Dr G., no plans for relaxation over the weekend?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Hope all are well wherever they may be.

I've been in a whirlwind of preparation to get the resident teen off on her school trip to Europe. Some last minute running around today and then she's off tomorrow! 

She sprained her ankle in gym class on Tuesday (fell off the top of a pyramid of fellow students) ...(again) ...(sigh) ....so in addition to all of the running around, we've added doctor, x-rays, and physio....Luckily (with a brace) she has been cleared to go on the trip. There was some brief panic when we thought it might be broken. 

Off to check out SAP soon - and still wary of pranks.....


----------



## Dr.G.

chasMac said:


> Dr G., no plans for relaxation over the weekend?


No, the semester ends on April 7th, so since 55 of my 85 students are teachers, many have been waiting until the end of their school term to finish up their online postings, which is half their grade. Then, there is the reflective final, which is the other half, due by the 20th of April. So, April is a busy time of year for me. 

What are your plans for this weekend?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Where in Europe is Kacey going to travel?


----------



## chasMac

Dr.G. said:


> What are your plans for this weekend?



Well, it is Easter. Hiding eggs I suppose.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, another busy day here at Margaret's Money Vault and Publishing Company. I didn't get the April newsletter out yesterday as planned because some information wasn't finalized until late last night so that's the big item on my to do list. I got the money counted and squared away so that's a time consuming job off my plate. 

So I'd better get at the newsletter before the day gets away on me.

Hope everyone is having a great day, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

chasMac said:


> Well, it is Easter. Hiding eggs I suppose.


True. Still, with no small children in the house, those days are long gone. My son always enjoyed Passover and Easter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. I like the ring of "Margaret's Money Vault and Publishing Company". Good luck on your undertaking.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have been assigned a social worker re becoming foster parents, and we are meeting her for the first time in an hour. Wish us luck.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Where in Europe is Kacey going to travel?


They first arrive in Frankfurt, then to Paris, Bayeaux, Ypres, and then Amsterdam before returning to Calgary.

In addition to famous historical architecture, they will be visiting a lot of of museums, Canadian war cemeteries and war sites. Many of these students, including Kacey have relatives/ancestors that fought and/or died here. Each has their own story to trace.

Of particular interest:
Juno Beach - where they will spend a day cleaning up the landing sector in front of the museum. 

The Beaumont Hamel Newfoundland Memorial Park, commemorating all Newfoundlanders who fought in the Great War, particularly those who have no known grave. 

Vimy Ridge, Passchendaele, Flanders Field and Anne Frank House are also key stops. 

On a lighter side - they will also be riding a canal boat through Amsterdam canals. 

Think these kids will be tired when they get back home?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> They first arrive in Frankfurt, then to Paris, Bayeaux, Ypres, and then Amsterdam before returning to Calgary.
> 
> In addition to famous historical architecture, they will be visiting a lot of of museums, Canadian war cemeteries and war sites. Many of these students, including Kacey have relatives/ancestors that fought and/or died here. Each has their own story to trace.
> 
> Of particular interest:
> Juno Beach - where they will spend a day cleaning up the landing sector in front of the museum.
> 
> TBeaumont Hamelhe Newfoundland Memorial Park, commemorating all Newfoundlanders who fought in the Great War, particularly those who have no known grave.
> 
> Vimy Ridge, Passchendaele, Flanders Field and Anne Frank House are also key stops.
> 
> On a lighter side - they will also be riding a canal boat through Amsterdam canals.
> 
> Think these kids will be tired when they get back home?


Cool. I would love to see Beaumont Hamel, Vimy Ridge, Flanders Field, Anne Frank's house, et al. 

Tell her to take lots of pics, and to keep lots of memories that will last her a lifetime.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Beaumont Hamel Newfoundland Memorial Park, commemorating all Newfoundlanders who fought in the Great War ...." Kim, might you ask Kacey to leave a small stone at this memorial? It is a Jewish custom, I know, but if I was there, it is what I would do. Merci.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. I would love to see Beaumont Hamel, Vimy Ridge, Flanders Field, Anne Frank's house, et al.
> 
> Tell her to take lots of pics, and to keep lots of memories that will last her a lifetime.


I would love to see them too...but no parents are along on this trip. Only teachers. I'm not sure whether to be envious of the chaperones or pity them. Maybe both. 



Dr.G. said:


> "The Beaumont Hamel Newfoundland Memorial Park, commemorating all Newfoundlanders who fought in the Great War ...." Kim, might you ask Kacey to leave a small stone at this memorial? It is a Jewish custom, I know, but if I was there, it is what I would do. Merci.


She will certainly be pleased do that. She was also thinking about bringing a small satchel of shells that she collected in PEI and Nova Scotia and leaving them as tokens of her appreciation in the cemeteries. I like the idea - but just don't want her to get hung up in customs over them.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> They first arrive in Frankfurt, then to Paris, Bayeaux, Ypres, and then Amsterdam before returning to Calgary.
> 
> In addition to famous historical architecture, they will be visiting a lot of of museums, Canadian war cemeteries and war sites. Many of these students, including Kacey have relatives/ancestors that fought and/or died here. Each has their own story to trace.
> 
> Of particular interest:
> Juno Beach - where they will spend a day cleaning up the landing sector in front of the museum.
> 
> The Beaumont Hamel Newfoundland Memorial Park, commemorating all Newfoundlanders who fought in the Great War, particularly those who have no known grave.
> 
> Vimy Ridge, Passchendaele, Flanders Field and Anne Frank House are also key stops.
> 
> On a lighter side - they will also be riding a canal boat through Amsterdam canals.
> 
> Think these kids will be tired when they get back home?


You should suggest to the organizers to take "Mike's Bike Tours" in Amsterdam. It was by far the best tour I took of my time in Europe. While in Amsterdam, the Ann Frank House was interesting, but the sights and architecture were far more enlightening. No one drives cars there. Too bad she's not of age, the Heinekin Brewery was a highlight of my stop in Amsterdam (free beer). There's also the Van Gogh Museum. So much to do there.

I had a resident that I worked with that stormed Juno Beach on D-Day. The stories he told me. Going to one of those beaches is on my bucket list.

I haven't been to Frankfurt, so I have no travel tips for that.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "The Beaumont Hamel Newfoundland Memorial Park, commemorating all Newfoundlanders who fought in the Great War ...." Kim, might you ask Kacey to leave a small stone at this memorial? It is a Jewish custom, I know, but if I was there, it is what I would do. Merci.


I remember the first time I saw this tradition. We were touring Dachau outside of Munich and we were with this other fellow we met the night before. He kept placing stones by grave sites, the crematoriums etc. We found out later he was Jewish, which explained his more (than the rest of us) emotional response to the whole experience. I remember thinking what a nice tradition. Dachau is not a place I would want to visit again, but I'm glad that I went there.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I remember the first time I saw this tradition. We were touring Dachau outside of Munich and we were with this other fellow we met the night before. He kept placing stones by grave sites, the crematoriums etc. We found out later he was Jewish, which explained his more (than the rest of us) emotional response to the whole experience. I remember thinking what a nice tradition. Dachau is not a place I would want to visit again, but I'm glad that I went there.


Yes, this is an old Jewish tradition. It signifies that you were there, but did not have to kill something living to show this respect, like leaving flowers. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The initial home study went well. We have a good social worker.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I would love to see them too...but no parents are along on this trip. Only teachers. I'm not sure whether to be envious of the chaperones or pity them. Maybe both.
> 
> 
> She will certainly be pleased do that. She was also thinking about bringing a small satchel of shells that she collected in PEI and Nova Scotia and leaving them as tokens of her appreciation in the cemeteries. I like the idea - but just don't want her to get hung up in customs over them.


A local stone near the memorial is fine with me. No need to bring something over. It signifies respect and that she was there ........... in place of me. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a good PRIDE meeting, with lots of useful info for parents who want to be foster parents. Currently, they need 600 homes right now in NL. Sad ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good morning me dear friends. 
I hope ye are well.

A lovely sunshine and +4 here. :clap:
I've been a bit busy with stuff, kids and Anna.
We have had a great time and Anna is very pleased
with the trip. She sez thank for the well wishes she got from ye. 
Now we are going to go and get aiofe a present and the cake we ordered.
She has her birthday on the 7th of this, but of course Anna will be gone,
so we are celebrating it today. :love2:
I also have to get a new Hover since mine broke. $400.00 down the drain. 
Anna is going back to Bellevue tomorrow, so the Immigration better get a move on. 
Have a good day all.
...................
Bahá 13 / April 2

_The lamp o the Covenant is the light of the 
world, and the words traced by the Pen of 
the Most High a limitless ocean._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

I shall make some coffee and tea for everyone, and to celebrate the maple syrup season, pancakes, waffles, bacon and sausages are being served.

Cheers!


----------



## MaxPower

Fact of Life:

After Monday and Tuesday even the calendar says W T F.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad that Anna's stay with you and the family is going well. June is just around the corner, so have faith. When you fly to North America, you will most likely fly over St.John's. 

Morning, Warren. Thanks for this TGIF breakfast. I love pancakes and waffles. Merci, mon ami. How are your boys and Gizmo? How are you? How is your wife making out with all this travel?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Fact of Life:
> 
> After Monday and Tuesday even the calendar says W T F.


Yes, but TGIF.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc.

Doing well thanks. It's draining for my wife traveling all the time. She just got home from Vancouver last night at 12:30. I'm giving her a rare chance to sleep in this morning.

BTW, I was able to check out the first three episodes of The Pacific and so far am enjoying the series. I found Flags of our Fathers and will check that out hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Warren, Marc and Sonal. TGIF indeed.

SAP's up with two amusing bits, one an elderly gent taking a breathalyzer test in today's feature video and the other a yarn about a cowboy's trip to heaven. Enjoy.

Now if you will excuse me, I've got work to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> Doing well thanks. It's draining for my wife traveling all the time. She just got home from Vancouver last night at 12:30. I'm giving her a rare chance to sleep in this morning.
> 
> BTW, I was able to check out the first three episodes of The Pacific and so far am enjoying the series. I found Flags of our Fathers and will check that out hopefully this weekend.


Good to hear that she is at home today. 

How did you get the various episodes of Pacific? Online or on HBO TV?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, Warren, Marc and Sonal. TGIF indeed.
> 
> SAP's up with two amusing bits, one an elderly gent taking a breathalyzer test in today's feature video and the other a yarn about a cowboy's trip to heaven. Enjoy.
> 
> Now if you will excuse me, I've got work to do.


Morning, Don. Liked the "yarn". Sadly, one has to wonder how someone that drunk could be on the road. 

So, how are you and Ann this morning?


----------



## Sonal

I'm well today, Marc, thank you.

Don, just read about those NYC apartments in SAP. Funny... we rent out apartments that small or smaller, and so far, no one is storing clothing in the kitchen. But maybe we should look for it.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear that she is at home today.
> 
> How did you get the various episodes of Pacific? Online or on HBO TV?


I found some streams online. Although I may order HBO since I didn't realize we were only three episodes in.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I found some streams online. Although I may order HBO since I didn't realize we were only three episodes in.


Do you have the URLs of the streams? I missed a few bits from each episode.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the great breakfast Warren - Mmmmm...I looove pancakes.Ever eat the big plate sized Dutch ones with all the fillings cooked right in them? A pannekoek? 



MaxPower said:


> Fact of Life:
> 
> After Monday and Tuesday even the calendar says W T F.


Hahah! Cute! Never saw that before. 

Don - off to check out SAP soon...

Does anybody have any special plans this long weekend? Other than getting the resident teen off on her trip and perhaps meeting a bunch of my foodie friends for a restaurant run, I'm thinking it will be fairly quiet around here.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Did someone say pancakes? Are there any left?

I'm taking the day off today. After years of not having to answer to deadlines, all this work is taking it's toll - and it reminds me so much of work that my fragile mind is having flashbacks and I'm not liking how I'm behaving. PTSD - not just for combat veterans!

It's bright and sunny today so I will get out for a walk and then maybe embark on some "susie homemaker" tasks that I've been putting off.

Hope you are all having a good day, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Bon voyage to Kacey. No plans for today for me, since with teachers off, they are using today to do a great many postings. 

Afternoon, Margaret. I personally hate deadlines, which is why I like teaching online from home. My only deadline is the end of the semester and the time I need to get grades in, so I just pass on this deadline to my students and let them work around it as best they can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, we just hit 14.5C on the digital thermometer, which breaks our record. Feels almost like Spring.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Do you have the URLs of the streams? I missed a few bits from each episode.


I sent you a PM Marc.


----------



## friend

Just under 17 hours left and my Anna is going back to Bellevue. 
Not so tough I'm not. Not just now I'm not. :-(
Well, well. 
A man's got to do.... stuff, like what a stuff fixing man does and will do. 
It sucks though. XX)


----------



## KC4

Caman - I know the countdown to departure must be tough...enjoy the together time you have for now - the summer is not long off.

Hope Anna has a safe, pleasant trip back to Washington.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Caman - I know the countdown to departure must be tough...enjoy the together time you have for now - the summer is not long off.
> 
> Hope Anna has a safe, pleasant trip back to Washington.


Thanks Kim, we had and I'm sure she will.
And true, summer is not far away. 

Good night all.
See ye tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Just under 17 hours left and my Anna is going back to Bellevue.
> Not so tough I'm not. Not just now I'm not. :-(
> Well, well.
> A man's got to do.... stuff, like what a stuff fixing man does and will do.
> It sucks though. XX)


Good night, Caman. Hang in there, my friend, June is just around the corner.

Remember the poem on the base of the Statue of Liberty --

Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses
Yearning to be with Anna
Once again .....


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - MVI_0002.AVI

Here are the pups as of yesterday. 

Fanny is getting tired of caring for them, so we have let Bridget have some time with them. It is working out well. 

Deborah has talked me into keep one if she is of show quality. Her name is Harbour Deep's Party Girl, Bubbles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is an amazingly warm 11C at midnight, after hitting a record high of 16C this afternoon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Oh Wow! I cannot believe how BIG the pups are Marc. They really have grown fast. 
They really look like a nice healthy bunch. Kudos to all!


----------



## overkill

Good evening everyone. Long time no visit! Hopefully everyone is doing well.


----------



## KC4

Hi Steve!

Nice to see you in the Shang. How have you been?


----------



## friend

Good morning me friend. 

Sunshine, but only +2.
I'm taking Anna to the airport in two hours, 
so that is a wee bit sad.
At least her stay has been a great success, :love2:
and she and the kids are getting on great.
Now it's just the long, 4,5 month wait until we can go. 

.................
Bahá 14

_O ye ones of the Lord! This is the hour when
ye must associate with all the earth's people in
extreme kindliness and love, and be to them 
the signs of God's great mercy._
Ábdu'l-Bahá

_A new commandment I give unto you, 
That ye love one another; as I have loved you,
that ye also love one another._
John 13:43


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and all who follow. SAP's up and running and now I am off to work. A busy day as we will have our family over for Easter dinner this evening as they go to their other parents home tomorrow. That leaves me free tomorrow to de-winterize the motor home and do some spring cleaning in there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Time will fly until you and Anna are together again. Bon chance, mon ami.

Morning, Don. An eclectic SAP this morning .......... as always. Keep up the good work.

I shall make Saturday breakfast for one and all. A bit late, but we took the doxies out for a run on the local golf course.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh Wow! I cannot believe how BIG the pups are Marc. They really have grown fast.
> They really look like a nice healthy bunch. Kudos to all!


Yes. The one that is in the neighbor's arms, Bubbles, is nearly 5 pounds. She is the one Deborah wants to keep. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good evening everyone. Long time no visit! Hopefully everyone is doing well.


Morning, Steve. Good to see you back once again. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## friend

Anna has gone back home. :-(
Monday I'm going to go full throttle to get
the papers done, and tighten up the slack on those who
has not yet sent us what we have asked them for.


----------



## SINC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEVSBhDrl5w

Well, my spring is complete as when I stepped out onto the back deck a robin was singing away. Spring has truly arrived.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Anna has gone back home. :-(
> Monday I'm going to go full throttle to get
> the papers done, and tighten up the slack on those who
> has not yet sent us what we have asked them for.


Good luck, Caman. Nose to the proverbial grindstone and get those papers complete.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning, everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don. Robins don't return here until about mid-May, but for now, with sunshine and 11C temps, the last of the snow from March is melting away.


----------



## MaxPower

Good afternoon all. I just finished cleaning the house and the turkey has been in the oven for about an hour in preparation for my wife''s brother and his family to come over.

I finally had a chance to watch Flags of our Fathers last night. For the most part it was a slow movie, but the events were important to the whole story. Afterwards I was wondering why they risked everything for a tiny island, then after doing a google I learned that Iwo Jima was signifacant for refueling for the Enola Gay to ultimately drop the Atomic bomb.


----------



## Cameo

You go get'em Caman - make it work. Tell'em you'll sick your friend Jeanne on them if they don't get it done quickly!

Morning everyone. Gorgeous weather here. I am just waiting for Grandpa to finish his ablutions so that I can put the laundry through and then I am off to do some shopping while my Aunt takes care of him. I peeved him off this morning as I found out he went and took his antibiotic this morning himself - at the wrong time - :yikes: I have been keeping control of this - but he was up in the night and thought that it was the proper time. I have hidden the bottle now - this will hurt his feelings but......

I can't believe how nice it is outside right now! I am taking my camera with me when I go.

If I don't get back on then I hope everyone has a wonderful Easter.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good afternoon all. I just finished cleaning the house and the turkey has been in the oven for about an hour in preparation for my wife''s brother and his family to come over.
> 
> I finally had a chance to watch Flags of our Fathers last night. For the most part it was a slow movie, but the events were important to the whole story. Afterwards I was wondering why they risked everything for a tiny island, then after doing a google I learned that Iwo Jima was signifacant for refueling for the Enola Gay to ultimately drop the Atomic bomb.


Good for you, Warren. My wife is out looking for a leg of lamb for tomorrow.

Yes, Iwo Jima was a significant undertaking, especially since there would have been a least a million dead/wounded if the US had to invade Japan directly. I am not an advocate of the use of atomic weapons, but I understand why Truman decided to use them at the time.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Well, my spring is complete as when I stepped out onto the back deck a robin was singing away. Spring has truly arrived.


Spring will be announced to us this year not only by a Robin
but by his companion as well.  





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Jeanne: I will forward your post to the NVC straight away.
It is bound to do the trick. :clap:

Marc: I will see no rest until the task is done.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc: I will see no rest until the task is done. " Excelsior, Caman. Keep the Faith. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Have a good Easter yourself as well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Warren. My wife is out looking for a leg of lamb for tomorrow.
> 
> Yes, Iwo Jima was a significant undertaking, especially since there would have been a least a million dead/wounded if the US had to invade Japan directly. I am not an advocate of the use of atomic weapons, but I understand why Truman decided to use them at the time.


Marc,

Who was president after Truman died?


----------



## Cameo

I understand it is International Pillow Fight day - en garde!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Marc,
> 
> Who was president after Truman died?


Harry Truman died on Boxing Day in 1972. Richard Nixon was elected to a second term on the first Tuesday in November in 1972.

Truman did not die in office. Roosevelt was vacationing in Warm Springs, Georgia, and having his portrait painted on March 30, 1945, when he suffered a cerebral hemorrhage, uttering his last words - "I have a terrific headache" - before dying later that same day, leaving the Presidency - and the final months of the war - to Harry Truman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> View attachment 13710
> 
> 
> I understand it is International Pillow Fight day - en garde!!


"Give peace a chance", Jeanne. 

Have some herbal tea to calm your urge to smash someone in the face with a pillow. Remember, violence is NOT the way of the doxie.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Harry Truman died on Boxing Day in 1972. Richard Nixon was elected to a second term on the first Tuesday in November in 1972.
> 
> Truman did not die in office. Roosevelt was vacationing in Warm Springs, Georgia, and having his portrait painted on March 30, 1945, when he suffered a cerebral hemorrhage, uttering his last words - "I have a terrific headache" - before dying later that same day, leaving the Presidency - and the final months of the war - to Harry Truman.


Thanks for clearing things up Marc. That is exactly what I was after - who was president after Roosevelt.

After Nixon came Carter, Reagan, Bush, Clinton, Bush Jr. Correct? Or am I missing something?


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> View attachment 13710
> 
> 
> I understand it is International Pillow Fight day - en garde!!


I'm up for it.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Warren. My wife is out looking for a leg of lamb for tomorrow.


Why don't you get cooking and let her put her leg up.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Thanks for clearing things up Marc. That is exactly what I was after - who was president after Roosevelt.
> 
> After Nixon came Carter, Reagan, Bush, Clinton, Bush Jr. Correct? Or am I missing something?


When FDR died, his VP, Harry Truman, took office as president. In 1948, Truman, having finished FDR's 4th term, ran on his own and beat Thomas Dewey. In 1952, Eisenhower ran as a Republican and won, and he won again in 1956, each time with Richard Nixon as his VP. Then came JFK in 1960, LBJ when Kennedy was killed in Nov., 1963, and LBJ ran on his own and won by a landslide in 1964. Nixon became president in 1968, and again in 1972, with his VP, Gerald Ford, assuming office when Nixon resigned. Ford lost to Carter in 1976. From there, your chronology is correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Why don't you get cooking and let her put her leg up.


Would love to, Caman, but someone has to clean up the house, do the laundry, care for the adult doxies, care for the doxie pups, feed all the dogs, keep doing laundry, clean up after the doxie pups ................. and teach, since this weekend is traditionally a time when most of the teachers in my web courses try to get all their work completed and sent in so that they can go on vacation next week.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks for clearing things up Marc. I'm not up on my US Presidents. Especially before Nixon. I can't believe I forgot about JFK, LBJ and Ford *slaps hand to forehead*.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Thanks for clearing things up Marc. I'm not up on my US Presidents. Especially before Nixon. I can't believe I forgot about JFK, LBJ and Ford *slaps hand to forehead*.


As well, George W. Bush, son of George Bush, is not really "Bush Jr.". I once was able to recite all the presidents in order. Now, I can only do that from McKinley onwards. Such is the result of aging.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is Gracie's site on the CKC-sanctioned show site. She is still #1 for the Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds this year.

Your source for Canadian dog event information online.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> As well, George W. Bush, son of George Bush, is not really "Bush Jr.". I once was able to recite all the presidents in order. Now, I can only do that from McKinley onwards. Such is the result of aging.


Technically no he is not Jr. I think it is a term that just stuck with him.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, which I think that if you saw the movie "W" you could see why he hated that term.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Thanks for clearing things up Marc. That is exactly what I was after - who was president after Roosevelt.
> 
> After Nixon came Carter, Reagan, Bush, Clinton, Bush Jr. Correct? Or am I missing something?


After Roosevelt, there was Eisenhower, Kennedy, and Johnson - Google is your friend 

Busy day again, but now I'm taking the rest of the day off. Maybe.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> When FDR died, his VP, Harry Truman, took office as president. In 1948, Truman, having finished FDR's 4th term, ran on his own and beat Thomas Dewey. In 1952, Eisenhower ran as a Republican and won, and he won again in 1956, each time with Richard Nixon as his VP. Then came JFK in 1960, LBJ when Kennedy was killed in Nov., 1963, and LBJ ran on his own and won by a landslide in 1964. Nixon became president in 1968, and again in 1972, with his VP, Gerald Ford, assuming office when Nixon resigned. Ford lost to Carter in 1976. From there, your chronology is correct.


Just a question Marc, was LBJ the only one term President. I know he refused to run for a second term, but were there any others, Nixon I don't think would count.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Just a question Marc, was LBJ the only one term President. I know he refused to run for a second term, but were there any others, Nixon I don't think would count.


Two that jump into my mind Are George Bush and Jimmy Carter who each served only a single term.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> After Roosevelt, there was Eisenhower, Kennedy, and Johnson - Google is your friend
> 
> Busy day again, but now I'm taking the rest of the day off. Maybe.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Good idea, Margaret. You have earned a bit of a break. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just a question Marc, was LBJ the only one term President. I know he refused to run for a second term, but were there any others, Nixon I don't think would count.


Both Truman and LBJ could have run again in 1952 and 1968 respectively, but chose not to. Carter and Bush did run again and lost. 

In fact, the last president in the US to have served only one term, which he won and did not assume office due to the death or resignation of the president, was Rutherford B. Hayes. Hayes did not seek re-election in 1880, keeping his pledge that he would not run for a second term. 

Of course Hayes, the 19th president of the US, was elected President by one electoral vote after the highly disputed election of 1876, where he lost the popular vote to his opponent, Samuel Tilden. This would be revisited in the election of 2000.

Love US presidential trivia. A good one which I give to my students when I teach social studies is who was the only President and VP to serve at the same time when neither was voted into office? The winner of this trivia question gets some free-time with the doxie pups. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, Gerald Ford and Nelson Rockefeller?


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> After Roosevelt, there was Eisenhower, Kennedy, and Johnson - Google is your friend
> 
> Busy day again, but now I'm taking the rest of the day off. Maybe.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Google may be my friend, but I would rather strike up a conversation.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, Gerald Ford and Nelson Rockefeller?


Right you are, Don. Pick your pup. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Greetings Shang Gang - Late to check in today - 


SINC said:


> Well, my spring is complete as when I stepped out onto the back deck a robin was singing away. Spring has truly arrived.


Woot! I :love2::love2::love2: Robins - Thanks for the song. 



Dr.G. said:


> Remember, violence is NOT the way of the doxie.


What? I've seen them with ALLIGATORS! 

I Hope everyone has a great Easter!


----------



## SINC

Morning all and Happy Easter!

Just finished SAP which today features a story about imitation that will be right up Rp's alley.

Now, it's I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go!


----------



## friend

God morning me friends. 
Up early this morning Don, or still late night? 
Happy easter to you too. 

+ 5 and a little bit cloudy with fine thin cloud
spreading over the sky, but behind them there is 
a wonderful sunshine, gently and continuously
forcing its way through and thus giving us a snippet
of hope of the power of the spring soon to come.

Anna is safely back in Bellevue, being most contempt and
happy about her stay with this part of the family.
She sent me an e-mail saying that it was even more then
she had hoped for and that made me very happy too. :love2:
......
Bahá 15 / April 4

_Beware, O people of Bahá, lest ye walk in the ways
of them whose words differ from their deeds._
Bahá'u'lláh

_Ye hypocrites, well did Esaias prophesy of you,
saying, This people draweth nigh unto me with
their mouth, and honoreth me with their lips; 
but their heart is far from me_.
Matthew 15:7-8


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán. I am up early, not late. Went to bed around 8:00 so I could get up and do some work without interruptions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Happy Easter to you and all those in The Shang who celebrate this holiday.

I shall make a Sunday Bruch Deluxe for one and all this morning, along with freshly brewed tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman.

"Anna is safely back in Bellevue, being most contempt and
happy about her stay with this part of the family.
She sent me an e-mail saying that it was even more then
she had hoped for and that made me very happy too"

That is such a nice thought she expressed to you. Soon you shall be sharing this love together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I found the story about the poodle as a nursemaid interesting, in that this is what happened with us. Fanny, the mother of the pups, stopped producing milk. Bridget, the mother of our last litter of pups, started to produce milk, so we put her in with the pups for a few hours at a spell. Worked wonders.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Just a quick post as we are getting ready to head off to my in laws for an Easter egg hunt.

I thought I would share a picture of Gizmo for Marc. This was taken yesterday as he was running around the back yard.


----------



## SINC

He's a cute little guy Warren.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. That's a very cute photo of Gizmo, Warren.

I think things are done between my ex-boyfriend and I, which is probably for the best though it still kind of sucks. Went to see my hairstylist on Saturday morning, so at least I look good.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Happy Easter to those who celebrate it! 
It seems sad/strange to be without Kacey on Easter...(but the Easter bunny did hide a few treats in her suitcase). 

She's already seen Notre Dame and on her way to the Eiffel Tower...after a lunch of Pomme frites and french onion soup (I wonder if they really call it that there?) and Creme Brulée.

Thanks for the Sunday Brunch Marc. Good luck with all the grading today.

Warren - That's a great (and funny) picture of Gizmo...I like the crazy/happy expression with the tongue a-kilter....heeheeeee

Don - off to check out SAP soon.

Caman - glad to hear that Anna enjoyed her visit and is back safely in Bellevue. 

Sonal - Sorry to here things are done between you and your XBF. It's never easy when changes "for the best" need to made. 

Did you do anything different with your hair this time? I sure liked it last time you got it done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic of Gizmo, Warren. He is really growing up. Such a good dog ................. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. That's a very cute photo of Gizmo, Warren.
> 
> I think things are done between my ex-boyfriend and I, which is probably for the best though it still kind of sucks. Went to see my hairstylist on Saturday morning, so at least I look good.


Sorry to hear this, Sonal, but, as you say, it is "probably for the best". Still, we are here for you, which is not the same as a person in your life, but it helps. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I took the doxies for a run at a local golf course. Amazing to see most, if not all of the snow melted away. We have about 10 snowballs of snow left on our property ............... and even have two crocus popping up and showing a yellow bloom. What a treat, at least for us here in St.John's at this time of the year, since normally we would have at least a foot of snow on the ground until it melted away in late May. 

Hope all are well today. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## winwintoo

Good day here so far. I filled the plastic eggs with "treats" for everyone attending our Easter Ham supper coming up on Wednesday. I also found enough "fortune cookie" sayings to print and included one in each egg. Hopefully, comparing fortunes will get their minds off the more immediate concern about whether the ham is mystery meat or not.

Also, wrapped a couple of baskets for the bake sale and raffle later in the month to raise money for printing the cookbook.

Can I ask you all a question? I think I mentioned there is one bad apple on the cookbook committee who is pushing off in a wrong direction. Here's one of the items she wants to include in the book along with the person's name and apartment number.



> Anastasia's story
> 
> Ann was born near Great Lake, Sk., to a farming family. She had 7 sisters and 2 brothers. Her one sister, (Mary Xxxx #nnn), lives here. Her youngest brother still lives in Kendal, Sk. Ann married in Odessa, Sk., and farmed with her husband and was blessed with one daughter and one son. She has lived in Embury Heights for 15 years now. When asked what makes her happy, Ann replied, "My Family". That family includes 10 grandchildren and 12 great grandchildren. Ann's faith is important to her and she enjoys playing cribbage downstairs with the group and also enjoys watching curling on t.v. Ann has been an inspiration to all and at 97, she continues to amaze us with her quiet manner and incredible grace.


I have run out of arguments for why including this person's name and apartment number is a bad idea - what do you all think. The book will be sold to anyone who wants one and even if it's only sold to first degree relatives of other residents, I potential victim of a scam artist - can you?

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## Rps

Well............ some people have to touch the stove twice. In today's society it is folly to include one's name and virtual address in any published work. From my risk analyst background two issues come to fore: 1 - Privacy, which is covered by law, and Alberta has a fairly stringent privacy law which the unapproved publication would most certainly fall, and 2 - Safety. Anyone whose name and address [ albeit partial, is open to some form of attack - whether identity or physical. You are quite correct. Simply publish the piece with the address of the dissenter on every entry .... I'm sure the dissenter won't mind .... after all whats the problem.....


----------



## Sonal

Margaret, I agree with you--I don't think it's a smart idea to put in that much identifying information into this cookbook. You have no idea who will pick it up later on.

Can you just remove the apartment number anyway, or is this something that has to be decided by committee? (Among the reasons I hate committees.)



KC4 said:


> Did you do anything different with your hair this time? I sure liked it last time you got it done.


Not really--I liked what he did last time, so he touched up the highlights and freshened up the cut. Though he styled it differently, so it's like new new hair.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, being bald I would like new hair. So, any of you out there getting a hair cut please remember to save it for me .... I'm doing a weave.


----------



## Cameo

Happy Easter everyone!

Gorgeous day outside. Took Grandpa for a drive this afternoon.

Sonal - I am sorry. Even if it is for the best it is hard.

It is never really a good idea to advertise online your home address. There was a story about a lady on Facebook who simply posted that she was going somewhere and came home to find out she had been burgled.

Warren - first pix I have seen of Gizmo - how cute!


----------



## Dreambird

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Can I ask you all a question? I think I mentioned there is one bad apple on the cookbook committee who is pushing off in a wrong direction. Here's one of the items she wants to include in the book along with the person's name and apartment number.
> 
> 
> 
> I have run out of arguments for why including this person's name and apartment number is a bad idea - what do you all think. The book will be sold to anyone who wants one and even if it's only sold to first degree relatives of other residents, I potential victim of a scam artist - can you?
> 
> Thanks, Margaret


Wow, that's a lot of gift wrapped information for a scam artist to work with....

" Hello XX, this is Joe Blow..I am a friend of your sister Mary that lives in XXXXX with you. We were talking about those XX lovely grandchildren and great-grandchildren you have .....and XXX knows about these XXXX Farmer based savings plans that my company offers and we thought they would be a great fit for each of them. Since you are XXX's sister, I'd like to offer you a special $25 "seed money" plan for each account you set up. If you set an account up for each one, that's $550 free money for your beautiful family to enjoy. They will be so pleasantly surprised. It won't cost you a penny..... I have your address, all the bank needs is a credit card number to set them up ....." 

Uh Yeah - that was easy...

Security and privacy issues aside, I am still concerned about the quality and purpose dilution that may occur by including all of this extraneous information in the cookbook.


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of gift wrapped information for a scam artist to work with....
> Security and privacy issues aside, I am still concerned about the quality and purpose dilution that may occur by including all of this extraneous information in the cookbook.


I'm sad that my original idea hasn't been followed. When I suggested the plan, it was going to be a recipe - the older the better - and a short memory of how the recipe came to be, who served it at Christmas, what happened when the cook forgot a key ingredient etc. This I thought would make a nice keepsake for our grandkids.

It was never my intention to include information such as what your read above about Ann. 

Unfortunately, I used the word "history" in one handout I did and folks took it to mean their life history instead of history about the recipe.

I am at a point that I will can the project rather than continue with the kinds of submissions we've got so far. I don't really know what the rest of the committee thinks because they see a storm coming and are burying their heads in the sand to avoid conflict.

I do have agreement with the president of the social club and he's not afraid to take an unpopular stance so maybe with his help we can get back on track, or can it altogether.

The people in favour of names and apartment numbers are citing small town cookbooks which all seem to have names - gave those ladies a way to brag - or a cookbook put out by a club - which doesn't have addresses although they do have names. 

In our case since we all live at the same address, providing names and apartment numbers is an invitation for disaster. We already have scammers punching every button on the board until someone opens the door and lets them in.

sigh

Margaret


----------



## Dreambird

Couch Potato:


----------



## Dreambird

Margaret, I'm sorry other people didn't go with your original plan... that sounds like just the kind of cook book I'd like. Admittedly I'm not much of a cook but I think it is important to record and keep alive old recipes rather than turn the book into a brag book. I don't blame you one bit for being leery of adding names and addresses, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Margaret, Rp, Sonal, Jeanne, Diane and Kim. Hope this finds you all well.

I just finished my wife's great lamb dinner. We had friends over (the one who bought Buzz, Bridget's son) and they brought him, and their two children, who loved Fanny's pups. So, a grand time was had by all.

Margaret, I, for one, would not publish the name and number of that person.

Diane, get pic of your "couch potato".


----------



## SINC

Lamb? LAMB?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Lamb? LAMB?


Don, the way my wife made it, with mint sauce, along with green beans, honey carrots and potatoes, you would have liked it.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the way my wife made it, with mint sauce, along with green beans, honey carrots and potatoes, you would have liked it.


Sorry Marc, but lamb will never be on my menu. NEVER.

It is such awful stuff that turns me off so badly, well, you saw the emoticon. Got sick because of it once and never again.


----------



## Rps

Have to say I agree with you Don. In Bowmanville the local lamb providers held a product day in the Lion's Centre [ Yeah I know lambs in the Lion's Den ]. My kids and I were standing in line for hamburgers with about 200 other people. Finally they arrived and all three of us took big ravenous bites ...WHOA!!!!!!! It was a lamb burger. So tell me .... where do you put three large mouthfuls of lamb, bun and relish in a public place ..... We've not been allowed back there since.....


----------



## SINC

On the other hand, we get back to Easter for kids. Here's two shots, one of Jett looking for his eggs (some of 'em are hard for a little guy to reach) and one of him with the cache. Will the politically correct types please note they are NOT candy, but real coloured eggs, albeit, shelled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics of Jett, Don. Reminded me of Stephen when he was his age.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> On the other hand, we get back to Easter for kids. Here's two shots, one of Jett looking for his eggs (some of 'em are hard for a little guy to reach) and one of him with the cache. Will the politically correct types please note they are NOT candy, but real coloured eggs, albeit, shelled.


The little guy looks so serious Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

I've posted some new photos in the photography thread. Go have a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> The little guy looks so serious Don.


Hey, huntin' eggs is serious business.

BUT, it wasn't all serious. Here's a look at him after he had his one chocolate egg:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the way my wife made it, with mint sauce, along with green beans, honey carrots and potatoes, you would have liked it.


Mmmmmm..... I love lamb, properly prepared....with mint sauce and roasted potatoes. Excellent! 

(Sorry Don and Rp)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunrise this morning here in St.John's. I shall make a Monday morning buffet so you may pick and choose what you want for breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 
I'll have a cup of coffee and a plain bun, please. 

It's snowing here, but it will not stay for long.

I'm at fixing and tiding up and soon it time for lunch.
The buy of our apartment block came through and at an
instance I made $60.000 after taxes on my apartment if I sell. :clap:
But if I wait for 3-4 years, to see what we will do family wise,
it could rise to the double.
Good news for the future, since property is not cheep in Bellevue.
..............
Bahá 16 / April 5

_O my God! O my God!
These are servants who have turned to Thy Kingdom and hearkened 
unto Thy voice. Their hearts were dilated by Thy call, responded unto 
Thy summons, were attracted unto Thy beauty, acknowledged Thy proofs, 
believed in Thy signs, confessed Thy Oneness and arose for the service of 
Thy Cause and the promotion of Thy Word.

O Lord! O Lord! 
Make them lamps of guidance, lights glistening in the supreme apex, 
sparkling stars in heaven, holy angels moving on earth and thriving 
trees bearing delicious and fragrant fruits._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad to see you back as a regular in The Shang. Was that a $6000, $60,000 or $600,000 profit on the sale of your apartment? For your sake, I hope it is the latter.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Glad to see you back as a regular in The Shang. Was that a $6000, $60,000 or $600,000 profit on the sale of your apartment? For your sake, I hope it is the latter.


If it was $600.000 I would be unable to type. 
But since it is $60.000 I only unable to type correctly. 

Well, I'm fine with $60.000 US and a prospect to quadruple it
due to my ex, who is unable to buy her apartment, so we will buy hers too.
The landlord, the City of Stockholm, are selling the apartment cheeper
to the original tenants, after decision taken by the local Government.
That means that we get to buy them to a 10-20 % reduction of the
market value, but since they did their math wrong for our property
is came to a 45-50 % reduction for us. 
It could mean that we stand to make over $200.000 or even more
in 3-4 years, if we are lucky and if the market doesn't crash.
very good for my family, I tell youse, and God knows we need a financial brake.
Not complaining, but it been quite hard for quite a few years, until now.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Big controversy that has St. Albert in the national news today over our proposed fifth Habitat For Humanity project. All on SAP today. (And Marc and Warren, the Happy Hippo video is there too, thanks.)

Grabbed a quick coffee and I'm off to work now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, sounds as if you are in for a "financial break". Good for you, since, as you say, you need it now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Not sure what the fuss about the H for H home is, in that the letter did not seem that over the top, and should not have brought on such negative replies. It is a person's opinion, with which others disagreed. We almost had a H for H home build at the end of our cul-du-sac, but lot prices jumped and it would have cost them too much to buy the land and build the home. I was looking forward to helping out build a home, especially with sight from my driveway.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today ............. especially sporting a new look in hair style???


----------



## Sonal

I remain amazed how something so unnatural like highlighted hair can actually look so natural.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I remain amazed how something so unnatural like highlighted hair can actually look so natural.


I know nothing about that, Sonal, so I shall just say if you love your hair, I love it too. :love2:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Hope all are well today.

Marc - Thanks for breakfast! - I found a sign you can consider hanging in the Cafe Chez Marc:








Caman - Sounds like great news with the apartment(s). Woot! 

Don - off to check out SAP soon to see what the fuss is all about in your town. 

Sonal - I think highlights can be naturally caused (greying, sun bleaching, naturally multi-hued) just not as often, or artfully placed as some would prefer. Obviously you have a good stylist that knows how to do them so that they do look natural.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Re the "unattended children", I was thinking more of some herbal tea and a puppy. We still have some cute ones left.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure what the fuss about the H for H home is, in that the letter did not seem that over the top, and should not have brought on such negative replies. It is a person's opinion, with which others disagreed.


You didn't detect the superiority complex and entitlement oozing from every word in that original letter, Marc? It certainly sums up the (mistaken) assumptions a lot of people have regarding H4H housing.

Personally, I feel sorry for the people who wrote that letter. Their priorities are completely skewed. I'm glad I live where I do and not next door to them - would be hard to live up to those expectations of perfection in the neighbourhood.  

Anyway ... onto more pleasant thoughts. Morning all. I've had a pleasant couple of days off over the weekend- very busy last week with a couple of business trips hither and yon, but this week looks to be a bit more relaxed and will give me a chance to get caught up with the paperwork. Daughter was home for the weekend, and my parents came over for dinner yesterday, so it was nice to have the three generations together for a few hours. 

Nice to see you back and doing well, Margaret! I love your idea for the cookbook. Mind if I steal it?

Sonal: I have natural highlights. I say I'm going 'blond', but my daughter says it's a 'Cruella DeVil' streak (as per 101 Dalmatians). Sorry to hear of your relationship troubles, but I'm sure things will work out for you.

Jeanne: You're a lovely person and taking care of family is exactly what I'd expect from you. You may not get immediate financial rewards, but in the long term your life will be one you will be able to look back on and say "I done good". 

Sorry I can't catch up with everything - too many posts, not enough time!

Enjoy your week, everyone.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> You didn't detect the superiority complex and entitlement oozing from every word in that original letter, Marc? It certainly sums up the (mistaken) assumptions a lot of people have regarding H4H housing.
> 
> Personally, I feel sorry for the people who wrote that letter. Their priorities are completely skewed. I'm glad I live where I do and not next door to them - would be hard to live up to those expectations of perfection in the neighbourhood.


Elaine, I too was surprised at Marc's reaction. I felt the same way you did. Egotistical snobs suits them perfectly.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Elaine, I too was surprised at Marc's reaction. I felt the same way you did. Egotistical snobs suits them perfectly.


+1 My thoughts exactly.

My Niece and Nephew live in a H4H when they are with their mother. If it wasn't for H4H they would be living in co-op housing in a high crime area. It is because of H4H that they are in a nice house, in a small town and go to a good school.

BTW. Good morning everyone.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Hope all are well today.
> 
> Marc - Thanks for breakfast! - I found a sign you can consider hanging in the Cafe Chez Marc:
> View attachment 13740
> 
> 
> Caman - Sounds like great news with the apartment(s). Woot!
> 
> Don - off to check out SAP soon to see what the fuss is all about in your town.
> 
> Sonal - I think highlights can be naturally caused (greying, sun bleaching, naturally multi-hued) just not as often, or artfully placed as some would prefer. Obviously you have a good stylist that knows how to do them so that they do look natural.


That sign resembled my house this weekend.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone. 

Elaine, you may certainly use my cookbook idea. Our cookbook project is going to be on hiatus while I re-work the campaign and get it back on track. 

I'm being forced to clean my storage room today in search of a cell phone that's buried in there. It's past time that the storage room got a cleaning, so I guess today is as good a day as any.

Don, I read that letter much the same as Elaine did. After reading it though, I wonder why the future owners of that HforH home would want to live in that neighbourhood - I certainly wouldn't. People like that letter writer put on "airs" much the same way Grannie down the hall sprays air freshener - they're both covering something up.

If you don't hear from me in a couple of days, send in the paramedics, I'm probably buried under a load of boxes 

Margaret


----------



## friend

I read the letter, loads of comments, some blogs and another
article in iNews, where also a comment from The President and CEO 
of Habitat for Humanity Edmonton, Alfred Nikola, was posted.
I am stunned and disturbed over people that react like this over
efforts made for those that need help. 
To me H4H seam to be a great initiative, but I've also seen reactions
to these and similar project elsewhere with thumbs up and a "but not 
in my neighborhood" attached to it. Sad really.

We are all in this together, some less fortunate then others, some in 
dire straights, and if we don't start to work together to overcome all 
the problems that exist and will occur in the future we wont make it 
and this planet will be inhabitable, in many more ways then one.


----------



## Rps

Interesting discussion today. First, I can see the point of the letter writers. They are simply "defending" their life style. That being said, they do, indeed, sound sound "snobbish" and myopic. What I can not find is any evidence of their claim that H4H locations bring criminal and moral decay to co-existing neighbourhoods. Maybe this an urbane legend more than an urban one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Elaine, I too was surprised at Marc's reaction. I felt the same way you did. Egotistical snobs suits them perfectly.


I guess I did not make myself clear. I strongly support this sort of initiative. However, my wife, who works for an organization that builds low cost social housing, finds that to call people names gets them nowhere. Neighbors who fought them tooth and nail to prevent these sorts of homes going up now have, mostly, changed their minds. Thus, the writer of the letter has his right to express his views. Still, it is up to H4H to show him that these sorts of developments do not hurt the neighborhood. This was the point I was trying to make re a H4H home being built three houses down from me. My neighbors were concerned, but my wife and I helped to change their views. Had we called them "egotistical snobs", we would have gotten no where.

Hope this clarifies the issue.


----------



## winwintoo

'Sorry' for rant against low-income housing



> Perry said the proposed Habitat site is too small, doesn't have adequate parking and will create traffic problems. *People who move there will face with St. Albert's higher cost of living and pay more for utilities, have reduced bus service compared with Edmonton and have fewer subsidized programs and sports opportunities, especially for children, Perry said.*
> 
> "I really don't agree that it's fair to the people moving in," he said.
> 
> "What I was trying to say was this development needs to be thought out more. ... I didn't intend on discriminating against low-income families."


_Emphasis mine_

I kind of agree with him. Too bad his earlier letter didn't just say this.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You didn't detect the superiority complex and entitlement oozing from every word in that original letter, Marc? It certainly sums up the (mistaken) assumptions a lot of people have regarding H4H housing.

Personally, I feel sorry for the people who wrote that letter. Their priorities are completely skewed. I'm glad I live where I do and not next door to them - would be hard to live up to those expectations of perfection in the neighbourhood."

Elaine, keep in mind that this is one person. To tar an entire neighborhood for the views of one fool is not helpful. I still feel that the only way to deal with this sort of view is to show them how they are incorrect in what a H4H home means for a neighborhood. We went through this on our street, and from our family and one other being in support, we finally got the support of all but one family through explaining the situation. Sadly, the price of the lot was beyond the budget of the H4H organization, and they built elsewhere.


----------



## SINC

For the record, there are four other H for H projects built and occupied in St. Albert with nary an objection. The arguments of the people who live in the neighbourhood of the proposed new H4H are based on density and parking issues, not the H4H project itself. Their claim is that there are too many units crammed into too little space. A downsizing of the project would likely meet with acceptance.

It is important to note that the couple who wrote that awful letter do NOT reside anywhere near the H4H project. They live in a $1 million + home in the most exclusive area of the city. That is why local residents found their comments so disturbing, The entitlement seeping from that missive is sickening and in no way reflects the views of 99% of the populace.


----------



## friend

winwintoo said:


> 'Sorry' for rant against low-income housing
> _Emphasis mine_
> I kind of agree with him. Too bad his earlier letter didn't just say this.


I read that, and in away that could probably be some truth to it.
But I feel that it came as an excuse and after an attempt to reconstruct
his earlier statement. His letter was, as I see it, making the point that he
wanted it to make. No more, no less. When he want to clarify his point
further, it feels like excuses and re-wrigting and thus as a cover up.

This is not a try to do a comical remark, but as a man answer her
question on what you think of her new dress with: It's ugly.
Then try to tell her that is not as clear cut as that and that you
really like it. It just came out a wee bit wrong.
See how that works for you.
That is my honest belief in second attempts to clarify ones statements.

By the way.
It's wonderful, really pretty. :clap:


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Elaine, keep in mind that this is one person. To tar an entire neighborhood for the views of one fool is not helpful. I still feel that the only way to deal with this sort of view is to show them how they are incorrect in what a H4H home means for a neighborhood. We went through this on our street, and from our family and one other being in support, we finally got the support of all but one family through explaining the situation. Sadly, the price of the lot was beyond the budget of the H4H organization, and they built elsewhere.


I'm not tarring an entire neighbourhood, Marc. I was reacting to one person's opinion, and your opinion that it was not 'over the top'. My opinion is that it was 'over the top'.

Certainly it is within everyone's rights to express an opinion. However, my original point remains that equating 'low income housing' with 'drug/crime problems' is not beneficial, and in a lot of cases 'silence is taken as agreement'. (All it takes for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing.)

The people who wrote that letter have also done a lot of harm to their children's self esteem, if they had any to start with. "Our children have friends not because they are worthy of friends, but because we have nice stuff" is the gist of the letter. Nice. Some people know the price of everything and the value of nothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> I'm not tarring an entire neighbourhood, Marc. I was reacting to one person's opinion, and your opinion that it was not 'over the top'. My opinion is that it was 'over the top'.
> 
> Certainly it is within everyone's rights to express an opinion. However, my original point remains that equating 'low income housing' with 'drug/crime problems' is not beneficial, and in a lot of cases 'silence is taken as agreement'. (All it takes for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing.)
> 
> The people who wrote that letter have also done a lot of harm to their children's self esteem, if they had any to start with. "Our children have friends not because they are worthy of friends, but because we have nice stuff" is the gist of the letter. Nice. Some people know the price of everything and the value of nothing.


Elaine, I guess I have a different view of "over the top". I have seen some letters my wife's organization has received from various people who do not want to see social housing in their neighborhoods. Those are "over the top". I even read some hate mail my mother received way back when as she supported busing for integration into my public school. Those were really "way over the top". 

So, we are in agreement over the intent of this person's letter, just not in its nearing the "heights" of stupidity and hatred. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dreambird

Good afternoon everyone...


----------



## SINC

Hello Diane, nice to see you back again.


----------



## friend

Hi Diane. 
How are things?


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon Diane.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Very warm here in Bowmanville today, how about you Sonal, is it hot in Toronto? It was 28 here yesterday.. Finally got my Mac Mini up and running. Look very nice against my new monitor. Not used to seeing such a large screen. Will take getting used to.


----------



## friend

Rp: How large is the screen?


----------



## SINC

The screen on my Mini is 23.5" and that is big to me.


----------



## Dreambird

Hi Don, Caman and Sonal...  Things are good here... I think winter is finally losing it's grip!! While it's not 28º, it's certainly getting better. 

I've just been doing a bit of "catch up" reading.


----------



## Sonal

It's definitely hot in Toronto, RP. Was outside wearing jeans and a long-sleeved shirt, and I was feeling a bit warm.

I just finished getting yelled at by a tenant over nothing... after a couple of attempts at explaining the situation, and calming him down, I told him I was hanging up and hung up. Sometimes I think that the problem with renovating the buildings and getting very nice units is that 'high maintenance' tenants come with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How has Life been treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, my wife found a great Indian recipe for a curried lamb with basmatti rice ................. to die for.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's definitely hot in Toronto, RP. Was outside wearing jeans and a long-sleeved shirt, and I was feeling a bit warm.
> 
> I just finished getting yelled at by a tenant over nothing... after a couple of attempts at explaining the situation, and calming him down, I told him I was hanging up and hung up. Sometimes I think that the problem with renovating the buildings and getting very nice units is that 'high maintenance' tenants come with it.


Sonal, I would be no good at what you do. I don't envy you this situation, but it seems as if you took a professional approach to the matter. How about some herbal tea?


----------



## Sonal

Marc, I haven't eaten meat in 20 years, but I do remember eating a curried lamb dish a few times and liking it very much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, I haven't eaten meat in 20 years, but I do remember eating a curried lamb dish a few times and liking it very much.


Sorry, I forgot that you don't eat meat anymore, Sonal. Still, my wife makes an assortment of meals without meat ............ I do a few, mainly stir fry veggies that go with rice.


----------



## Sonal

Not to worry Marc, I may not eat lamb, but I have cooked it before--it was my ex-husband's favourite. I used to make him lamb shanks braised in a tomato sauce.

Herbal tea would be lovely, thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not to worry Marc, I may not eat lamb, but I have cooked it before--it was my ex-husband's favourite. I used to make him lamb shanks braised in a tomato sauce.
> 
> Herbal tea would be lovely, thank you.


Coming right up, Sonal. Will that be with lemon? A sleeping doxie pup or two?


----------



## SINC

Ewe, lamb again.


----------



## KC4

I just had an interesting experience I'd like to share.

My sister phoned me for help with her weimarainer who had suddenly lost strength and stability in his hind quarters. She needed help getting him to her special vet who is also an acupuncturist, chiropractor and herbalist.

I watched intently as the doctor assessed the dog, feeling carefully along his spine and legs with the dog's hind quarters supported off the ground by the doctor's knee. Apparently the problem was that the dog's pelvis had become misaligned, probably due to a crash with another dog. 

The doctor manipulated the spine and pelvis - pushing along various points and pulling the hind limbs in various stretched positions. Then a few acupuncture needles. 

The dog arose from it's prone position, shook itself and walked forward normally - strength and stability restored. Not sure I would have believed it if I hadn't been sitting there the entire time.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I just had an interesting experience I'd like to share.
> 
> My sister phoned me for help with her weimarainer who had suddenly lost strength and stability in his hind quarters. She needed help getting him to her special vet who is also an acupuncturist, chiropractor and herbalist.
> 
> I watched intently as the doctor assessed the dog, feeling carefully along his spine and legs with the dog's hind quarters supported off the ground by the doctor's knee. Apparently the problem was that the dog's pelvis had become misaligned, probably due to a crash with another dog.
> 
> The doctor manipulated the spine and pelvis - pushing along various points and pulling the hind limbs in various stretched positions. Then a few acupuncture needles.
> 
> The dog arose from it's prone position, shook itself and walked forward normally - strength and stability restored. Not sure I would have believed it if I hadn't been sitting there the entire time.


Great story, Kim. Glad to hear it had a happy ending.

Any word from Kacey?


----------



## friend

That good to hear Diane. 

Good night me friends.
Ran out of steam, so I better go and see the fat controller now. 
Until tomorrow.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> I just had an interesting experience I'd like to share.
> 
> My sister phoned me for help with her weimarainer who had suddenly lost strength and stability in his hind quarters. She needed help getting him to her special vet who is also an acupuncturist, chiropractor and herbalist.
> 
> I watched intently as the doctor assessed the dog, feeling carefully along his spine and legs with the dog's hind quarters supported off the ground by the doctor's knee. Apparently the problem was that the dog's pelvis had become misaligned, probably due to a crash with another dog.
> 
> The doctor manipulated the spine and pelvis - pushing along various points and pulling the hind limbs in various stretched positions. Then a few acupuncture needles.
> 
> The dog arose from it's prone position, shook itself and walked forward normally - strength and stability restored. Not sure I would have believed it if I hadn't been sitting there the entire time.


If you look at a Canine's bony anatomy, it is not all that different from ours. The pelvis looks identical, the spine the same. It doesn't surprise me that there is a Chiropractor for Dogs.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Ewe, lamb again.


Don, that was Baaaaad.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Don, that was Baaaaad.


Not as bad as having to eat lamb.


----------



## Dreambird

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Diane. How has Life been treating you these days?


I find that Life has layers, Marc... 

Cool Kim! 
I think animals take so well to unconventional treatments because they don't come into it with the disbelieve that we do. Anyway, I'm glad the doggie is feeling better!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> I find that Life has layers, Marc...
> 
> Cool Kim!
> I think animals take so well to unconventional treatments because they don't come into it with the disbelieve that we do. Anyway, I'm glad the doggie is feeling better!


Yes, Diane, "layers" is a good word to describe Life. Hopefully, you are at a good layer in your life just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just took a picture of Bubbles, the pup she wants to keep. This is meant to get me to say "Oh, what a cute pup ............ let's keep her." Bug Humbar!!! She does not play fair.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, you are the most prolific Shang poster on a per capita basis. Since you joined on Nov 14th, 2009, your Total Posts are 1,072, but of these, you have 1001 in The Shang. Thus, you are the quickest person to get to 1000 posts in the history of The Shang. Kudos, mon ami. You are a valued person here in our family.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, that's one ugly dog Marc, you ought to get rid of it.

I somehow suspect you will be on the losing end of this battle though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, that's one ugly dog Marc, you ought to get rid of it.
> 
> I somehow suspect you will be on the losing end of this battle though.


I agree, Don. Still, my wife keeps going on about how good a coat she has, how good a head she has, on and on and on. I am doomed. XX)

How is your hip these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope that this finds you and your grandfather well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good evening gang,
I am back. For a bit anyway. Sure miss you all. This has not been a good year for spending time at ehMac. Sorry.
Hope all is well with you.

guy


----------



## SINC

Evening Guy, nice to hear from you. How did you make out replacing those lost contracts? I hope you were able to fill them and more.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks Don, how are you doing?
Was not successful in replacing them. I am down $25,000 this year. Pretty hard on the pride. It is tough out there.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Great story, Kim. Glad to hear it had a happy ending.
> 
> Any word from Kacey?


Yes, thanks, me too.

Kacey is doing fine, thanks. I arranged for a temporary texting plan so she could text and call when she wants (without costing a fortune). 

She's been eating crepes, pomme frites and creme brulee....visiting museums (saw the Mona Lisa), stood on the Eiffel Tower during the day and driven by it at night to see the lights. Had dinner (and got in a little shopping) in Montmartre.

In a few hours, she will be on her way to the Canadian War Cemetery in Beny sur Mer which has 2,048 graves of Canadian soldiers. Then a visit to the German cemeteries, some of the invasion beaches and finally stopping in Bayeaux for the night. They are keeping those kids hopping. 



MaxPower said:


> If you look at a Canine's bony anatomy, it is not all that different from ours. The pelvis looks identical, the spine the same. It doesn't surprise me that there is a Chiropractor for Dogs.


It makes sense then that this was done. I was surprised at the immediate benefit. Dogs don't fake their feelings well. 


Hi Guy! Nice to see you in the Shang! Sorry to hear your contracts haven't all been replaced. That's a tough situation. Hope things improve soon for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine breakfast for everyone this morning, with freshly brewed coffee and tea throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Guy. Sorry to hear of your financial situation. Did you ever take your well-deserved vacation?


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone on this day before hump day that promises to be a lovely 16° today.

Just finished up SAP and it's worth the price of admission for the video of the day alone. It's entitled, "Let the season begin" and is sure to make you smile, especially if you are a golf fan.

Now I am off to work on tomorrow's edition, then a busy day ahead as it is time to renew the insurance on the motor home, the 4 x 4, Ann's Sunfire and the 49 Meteor.

This afternoon is a reunion of sorts as I meet a chap I used to chum with back in Grande Prairie in 1969 at the local Legion for a pint. Might be a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I had to laugh out loud at the golf clip. Did not see that one coming.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all. 

Guy: Sorry to hear about the contracts.
I hope the coming of spring will put things straight again.

A wopping +7 here and spring can be heard calling in the distance. :clap:
Doing some preparation for the Visas and it is a tedious business.
Soon I'm going in to town to run some errands.
.......
Bahá 17 / April 6

_The flame of the fire of love, in this world of earth 
and water, comes through the power of attraction
and not by effort and striving. Nevertheless, by
effort and perseverance, knowledge, science and
other perfections can be acquired; but only the light
of the Divine Beauty can transport and move the
spirits through the force of attraction. Therefore, it
is said: "Many are called, but few are chosen."_
Ábdu'l-Bahá

_For are called, but few are chosen.
_Matthew 22:14


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I remember when I had to fill out the various forms to become a Landed Immigrant of Canada. What a hassle.


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoyed the video Marc. I hope others find it as funny.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Glad you enjoyed the video Marc. I hope others find it as funny.


I did too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad you enjoyed the video Marc. I hope others find it as funny.


One would have to know about golf to fully understand and appreciate the humor in the clip. Having done it a few times myself, I saw the humor in it, even though I did not guess the ending.


----------



## friend

I don't know that much about golf,
but I have a pair of socks of which
I have a whole in one.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. I've already been speaking with Kacey briefly today. All is well there - they have been immersed in war history for the majority of their day so far. 


Don - the video is hilarious. I burst out laughing too. Thanks for a good start of the day chuckle. Have a good time at your "reunion". 

Caman - sounds like you are in good humor too :lmao:-despite having a bunch of paperwork to do.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Great golf video Don, however I liked the second one better. Reminds me of when I golfed. I was playing this guy in a pickup game. First drive he landed the ball right in the two foot rough. Thought for sure he'd lose a stroke but the ball began to beep. Beep, Beep it went, then , from within, a small weed eater cleared a path for his next drive. Speechless, I saw him drive the ball into the water trap. Thought for sure he'd lose a stroke on that hole, but no, from within the ball came our little arms and it paddled to the shore where he took his third shot ... right into the sand trap. He had to have been beat this time, but not, the little ball beeped, beeped, beeped again and little legs grew and it extended up so he could hit it to the green. I was amazed. Where did you get that ball, I asked. No breaking his stride, he setup of his putt, and drained it ......... " Oh! that ball ........found it."


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is our new look Sonal today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim and Rp.

Kim, give Kacey my best.

Good golf story, Rp.


----------



## friend

There is always something going wrong. 

I misplaced a form that I should have sent
to the unemployment office to get payment for my friends
taxes and all for his employment, but I didn't know about 
the deadline and I exceeded it with days due to the holidays 
and since I couldn't get through on the phone to the tax office last week.
$1650.00 down the drain. :yikes:


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Soon to be afternoon.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
We are back from a spectacular vacation in Vegas. The kids loved it - especially the play place at the hotel (no adults allowed!!!), and my hubby and I got a lot of grown up time. *YIPPEE*

I would highly recommend the hotel we stayed at - Red Rock Canyon Resort - for anyone going to Vegas with young kids. This place was unbelievable. Not only do they provide the play place, there are 72 bowling lanes and 16 theatres. We really didn't need to ever leave the property. It's about 20 minutes off the strip in the the suburb of Summerlin, and everything you need is in town. All the best restaurants, shopping, etc.

The one sour point came Saturday morning when hubby realized our departure time would not enable him to get an iPad. :lmao: He thinks I did that on purpose. beejacon

Anyways, it is good to be back!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> There is always something going wrong.
> 
> I misplaced a form that I should have sent
> to the unemployment office to get payment for my friends
> taxes and all for his employment, but I didn't know about
> the deadline and I exceeded it with days due to the holidays
> and since I couldn't get through on the phone to the tax office last week.
> $1650.00 down the drain. :yikes:


Sorry to hear of this mishap, Caman. That must hurt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. How are you, the boys, and G-Man today?

Afternoon, Dana and welcome home. Win much while you were in Vegas?


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone...


----------



## SINC

Camán, sorry to hear of your loss, that's a big amount of change. 

Warren, thanks for the mailbox shots, they were terrific. 

Welcome home Dana, glad you had a good time and I too am interested to know if you hit the jackpot? 

Hi Diane, nice to see you stopping by on a more regular basis. How's Fidget doing?


----------



## winwintoo

Good day everyone. 

I've put my foot down about the cookbook - if I don't get my way (no identifying information) I will quit and they can muddle ahead without me. Since I'm the only one who knows how to use a computer, that will effectively cancel the whole project.

So I feel better about life. I managed to get the storage room cleaned out, but didn't find the elusive cell phone. Did make lots of room in there though.

Really nice day, probably get a walk in this afternoon.

Hope you're all having a good day, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> I've put my foot down about the cookbook - if I don't get my way (no identifying information) I will quit and they can muddle ahead without me. Since I'm the only one who knows how to use a computer, that will effectively cancel the whole project.
> 
> So I feel better about life. I managed to get the storage room cleaned out, but didn't find the elusive cell phone. Did make lots of room in there though.
> 
> Really nice day, probably get a walk in this afternoon.
> 
> Hope you're all having a good day, Margaret


Good for you, Margaret. After your walk, come by the Cafe for a cup of tea.


----------



## SINC

Good idea Margaret. Some days one has to be firm to get things done properly.

Am just awaiting my old chum here at the Legion as I enjoy a cold pint and work on tomorrow's SAP.

A wireless card with the MBP is a real blessing some days and sure beats typing on the iPhone. .)


----------



## Dreambird

Don... I think Fidget has about had it with the long cold winter too! Lately he's been acting like someone who is "stir-crazy". Bouncing off the walls, crazy... sits on the back of the couch and barks at everything that goes by like nuts! 

Otherwise he's fine... nothing a little "outside time" and a few walks won't cure...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Don... I think Fidget has about had it with the long cold winter too! Lately he's been acting like someone who is "stir-crazy". Bouncing off the walls, crazy... sits on the back of the couch and barks at everything that goes by like nuts!
> 
> Otherwise he's fine... nothing a little "outside time" and a few walks won't cure...


Diane, we took our doxies for a run on Sunday at a local golf course. It helped them.


----------



## friend

Good night all.
Many things can make one sad
and tomorrow is another day that can go wrong too. 
Or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night all.
> Many things can make one sad
> and tomorrow is another day that can go wrong too.
> Or not.


Good night, Caman. Let's hope for the "or not" for you tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Win much while you were in Vegas?


:lmao: No...never have!


----------



## danalicious

.


----------



## danalicious

SINC said:


> Welcome home Dana, glad you had a good time and I too am interested to know if you hit the jackpot?


If only...


----------



## KC4

Hi Dana! Welcome back! Like the new avatar - is that your boys?


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Hi Dana! Welcome back! Like the new avatar - is that your boys?


And a proud parent in the background?


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Hi Dana! Welcome back! Like the new avatar - is that your boys?


Yes Kim - those are the lights of my life!



friend said:


> And a proud parent in the background?


:lmao: Caman...


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 
Thanks for the congrats Marc. 

+3 and I think it stayed on + the whole night through.
Hopeful I makes me, for the coming of spring.
Today I have to get into town and register our marriage,
which I haven't done yet since it doesn't matter technically.
And the tax return must be given in too.
Then we will have a wee birthday celebration for Aiofe, :clap:
who is 7 years old today. :love2:
We had a party before Anna went home, but another cake
can't do much harm. At least not if I don't have any. 
Have a good day.
........
Bahá 18 / April 7

_Every human creature is the servant of God. All have
been created and reared by the power and favor of
God; all have been blessed with the bounties of the
same Sun of divine truth; all have quaffed from the
fountain of the infinite mercy of God; and all in His
estimation and love are equal as servants. He is
beneficent and kind to all._
Ádbu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made our famous "Over the Hump Day" Breakfast for you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. We should have a party for Aiofe today in The Cafe Chez Marc ............... with another birthday cake.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. Happy birthday to Aiofe as well and even more cake will do no harm. Very short but funny video called, "Back to work after 40 years" on SAP this morning if you are old enough to understand it. Now, it's off to work for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán and Marc. Happy birthday to Aiofe as well and even more cake will do no harm. Very short but funny video called, "Back to work after 40 years" on SAP this morning if you are old enough to understand it. Now, it's off to work for me.


Cute. I still miss the "ding" of the bell on the typewriter I used to use.
Great "Dog and People" section.


----------



## danalicious

Morning all!

Happy Birthday Aiofe!!

Thanks for breakfast Marc; Don, that is a cute video. Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. I got a good laugh from that video Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana, Sonal and Warren. How are you all today?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Marc - Thanks for the OTHD breakfast. Are you swamped with grading? 

Caman - Happy Birthday to Aiofe! Go ahead - have a piece of cake! It's good luck! 

Don - that video is a good one. I also found it interesting to see that article about Facebook and young job seekers removing their profile so that prospective employers couldn't see all their unflattering photos and information. I've been trying to get a young friend of mine to understand the impact of posting goofy stuff all over the place - I've forwarded the article...thanks.

Dana - your boys are certainly growing fast! Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

'Marc - Thanks for the OTHD breakfast. Are you swamped with grading?" Silly question, Kim. The semester ends today ............ finals start on Monday ................. you know what students are like with deadlines ...................... So, am I swamped today with grading?????????? Are doxie pups cute????


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM High Tea here in St.John's. Anyone interested?


----------



## friend

Thanks for the birthday greeting for Aiofe.
She was out on town with Siobhán and bought clothes for the 
money that she got for her birthday, so now she is a happy camper.
She is over at the next house with her friends.


----------



## SINC

Just finished lunch and it's too early for the Local, sooo, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zz z


----------



## Mckitrick

I seem to spend a lot of time here on ehMac and this looks like where the locals hang so if it's okay I'm going to sit quietly in the back and have some tea with Y'all at 4..


----------



## Dr.G.

Mckitrick said:


> I seem to spend a lot of time here on ehMac and this looks like where the locals hang so if it's okay I'm going to sit quietly in the back and have some tea with Y'all at 4..


Great. Do you like any special kind of tea? We also have some fresh scones just out of the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## Mckitrick

A nice vanilla Rooibos would be perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Sonal

Happy to join you on the 4PM (EST) tea, Mckitrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mckitrick said:


> A nice vanilla Rooibos would be perfect. Thanks!


Coming right up. It's organic and without caffeine, and from family farms in Africa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy to join you on the 4PM (EST) tea, Mckitrick.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Pretty good, Marc, how are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pretty good, Marc, how are you?


Doing well, Sonal. End of the semester today, and so things will pick up now for the next couple of weeks. 

Pups are 5 weeks old today. Hard to think that the 12 ounce pup I held in my hand is now 5 pounds.


----------



## Sonal

5 lbs? My goodness they grow fast!

I'm starting an 8-week writer's workshop tonight, so I hope it gives me the kick in the butt I need to get some things finished. Two people from my writer's group have taken workshops with this teacher, and they recommend her highly.


----------



## KC4

Any Tea left in the pot? If so, I'll join in a cuppa.

Welcome McKitrick!

Sonal - The workshop sounds great - as soon as I finish up the current line of courses I am taking, I am going to do something like that too. Woot!


----------



## friend

Mckitrick said:


> I seem to spend a lot of time here on ehMac and this looks like where the locals hang so if it's okay I'm going to sit quietly in the back and have some tea with Y'all at 4..


Good idea. 
Welcome. 
The more, the merrier.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> 5 lbs? My goodness they grow fast!
> 
> I'm starting an 8-week writer's workshop tonight, so I hope it gives me the kick in the butt I need to get some things finished. Two people from my writer's group have taken workshops with this teacher, and they recommend her highly.


Yes, a pound a week is good growth for a standard doxie.

Good luck with the workshop. Hopefully, when you win your first GG's award, you will remember us here in The Shang. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Any Tea left in the pot? If so, I'll join in a cuppa.
> 
> Welcome McKitrick!
> 
> Sonal - The workshop sounds great - as soon as I finish up the current line of courses I am taking, I am going to do something like that too. Woot!


None left, Kim, but for you, I shall make a fresh pot. Love tea after 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good idea.
> Welcome.
> The more, the merrier.


I agree, Caman. Not sure of Mckitrick's real name, but he/she is welcome here ........... as is anyone.


----------



## Sonal

Speaking of Shangri-la, I passed by this place yesterday... Marc, are you franchising the cafe?

Shangri-La Toronto


----------



## Mckitrick

Sorry guys, I should have said so when I joined the thread. Real name is Paul. Mckitrick is an OLD Alias I came up with back in the Commodore 64 modem/bbsing days. It was a name taken from the movie Wargames. At the time that film was... ummm, timely. 

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Speaking of Shangri-la, I passed by this place yesterday... Marc, are you franchising the cafe?
> 
> Shangri-La Toronto


Not me directly, Sonal, but the holding company that Peter Scharman and I created in the early days of The Shang thread, is involved a major shareholders. S&G Inc. holds a 51% controlling interest in this franchise, but all of my holdings are in a blind trust due to tax regulations that were negotiated with the Swiss government and Canadian tax officials at CRA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mckitrick said:


> Sorry guys, I should have said so when I joined the thread. Real name is Paul. Mckitrick is an OLD Alias I came up with back in the Commodore 64 modem/bbsing days. It was a name taken from the movie Wargames. At the time that film was... ummm, timely.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!


Welcome, Paul. I am Marc, owner of The Cafe Chez Marc. No one owns The Shangri-la Clubhouse, we just sort of have it as a cooperative venture. Welcome to The Shang thread.

Loved the movie "Wargames". Good old, Joshua ..................


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Don, really enjoyed SAP today... the video made me laugh as I remember trying to learn typing on those things in school. *lol** Also enjoyed the bit about the dogs and the photos of lightening are great. 

Hi Paul, welcome.


----------



## friend

Good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane ............ good night, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie. 

How are your two dogs making out with you away?


----------



## SINC

Welcome Paul and hi to Diane, nice to see you trying to be here daily. Glad you enjoyed SAP and I promise to try and keep it entertaining for you. If it makes you smile, it makes it worth it to me.

Now, where's the night side crowd? Those eastern guys have gone to bed ya know!


----------



## Sonal

I may be on EST, but I keep PST hours...


----------



## SINC

Ah, I should have known I would be watched. What are you doing this evening Sonal?


----------



## Sonal

Just chilling out and catching up on my email a bit. How about you, Don?


----------



## SINC

Well, I'm trying to write an editorial for tomorrow, but at the moment nothing seems to work. I know what I want to say, that is the point I will make, but the path to enlightenment eludes me right now. I may have to sleep on it.


----------



## Ena

Catching up The Shang here on the Left Coast 

I'm well now that I've figured out why my 'puter kept crashing, got over a horrible time at work where there were far too many deaths in a short time and lastly, made my GP very happy. I've managed to gain back all the weight I had lost and feel so much better. Hooray for a good appetite.


----------



## SINC

^^

BTW, it's commonly known as writer's block. I'm sure you've been there, as have I several thousand times over the past 45 years.


----------



## SINC

ANN! Welcome home. Long time no chat.


----------



## Sonal

Ann! Welcome back!



SINC said:


> BTW, it's commonly known as writer's block. I'm sure you've been there, as have I several thousand times over the past 45 years.


I'm sure you have worked out better tricks for beating it than I have.

Been struggling with the non-fiction part of my portfolio. I'd like to write up some of the tenant horror stories. How put them all into some kind of a coherent piece eludes me.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Don. 

This country is just too big, one side is just getting started while the other side is calling it, and hitting the sack! 

I, myself still tend to be more of a night person.


----------



## Mckitrick

I just got back from a wonderful nap with wifey so I'll be up all night as usual. 
Welcome back Ann. Forgive my ignorance as I'm new to the thread. Were you sick and hence the weight loss? If so, I'm glad you're gaining back the weight and congrats on being able to buck the "trend" of weight gain most of us are taking part in.

Sonal - tenant troubles?


----------



## friend

Good morning Paul and all. 
Hi Ann, how's things. 

Can this be true? It sez +7 here. 
Great googly moogly. 
Happy days are here again. 
..............
Bahá 19 / April 8

_O Son of Being!
Bring thyself to account each day ere thou art
summoned to a reckoning; for death, unheralded,
shall come upon thee and thou shall be called to 
give account for thy deeds._
Bahá'u'lláh

_So then every one of us shall give account of
himself to God._
Romans 14:12


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, et all.

Just finished up SAP after struggling trying to compose some comments. Camán you have contributed to SAP today as well. I've been secretly stashing away the beautiful pictures you run with your daily message and have begun to publish them today. I called the piece "Tranquility Corner" and I hope you don't mind. I am sure our readers will enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Caman. Yes, Caman's pics and quotes are like a morning inspirational each day.

Welcome home, Ann. Glad you are feeling better these days. Hope to see you and Diane, et al, back in The Shang at a more regular basis. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I should make breakfast for one and all this morning. A beautiful sunrise about a half hour ago got me up earlier than usual this morning, so I shall make a fine breakfast for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, et all.
> 
> Just finished up SAP after struggling trying to compose some comments. Camán you have contributed to SAP today as well. I've been secretly stashing away the beautiful pictures you run with your daily message and have begun to publish them today. I called the piece "Tranquility Corner" and I hope you don't mind. I am sure our readers will enjoy them as much as I do.


Not at all. 
The pics are ©free as well, so they are OK to use for all.
I might be able to provide you with short quotes from various
sources if you like, that could compliment the pics.
I have been meaning to do that and to focus on the unifying
aspect of our wonderful world with all the fine people there are in it.
It's home for all of us and it's really time for us all to finally co-excist
in a honest, loving and equal way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I liked your sentiment that "... it's really time for us all to finally co-excist
in a honest, loving and equal way." How true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. I liked your sentiment that "... it's really time for us all to finally co-excist
> in a honest, loving and equal way." How true. Paix, mon ami.


Good morning Marc and Don of course. 

Well, since we are all related to each other, even if it dates back several 
100.000 years when man began his travels and wondered out of 
the south of Africa, we should look upon each other as family and behave 
like friends to one another. With the word of John Lennon:
Imagine there's no countries. It isn't hard to do 
Nothing to kill or die for. No need for greed or hunger. 
A brotherhood of man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good points, Caman.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.



Mckitrick said:


> Sonal - tenant troubles?


Paul - I'm a landlord; my family and I run a business developing real estate and managing rental property. So I have dozens of stories about tenants.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul - I'm a landlord; my family and I run a business developing real estate and managing rental property. So I have dozens of stories about tenants.


Morning, Sonal. Might this be another day of Sonal Special Herbal Tea for you? Hopefully, your writing will be an outlet for your tenant problems.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Rain here today. Don I liked the story of the "penny" in SAP. I also have one from my past experience. About 20 years ago I was doing my taxes and was filling out the Ontario Tax Credit portion. I had filled the forms out and it came to a credit of 46 cents. So I thought, I filled the thing out I would claim it. On the form was a line which stated you didn't need to send the receipts but hold them if a further review was required. The roll up of the thing was the return had a refund of about $600 ... a lot of money in that time. My return was delayed months and months ... finally I got a letter, hoping it was my refund, but no it was a notice of error. Looking down the sheet it said line so and so had the code error. Looking at another sheet the code error was ... yes lack of receipt for my 46 cents. Steamed I wrote back saying how dumb they were to hang up my return for 46 cents ... and that it must have cost them $100 to process this and was a criminal waste of tax payer's money. Two weeks later my refund came in the mail ........... minus $100. The old saying you can't fight city hall appears to be true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. No, you can't fight city hall and the only thing we can count on in Life is death and taxes. C'est la vie.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Hi Ann - Welcome Back! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc. I'm sure you are still buried in grading for the next while. I'm buried in homework.

Don - off to revisit Caman's photos in SAP and see what else is up.

Hope everyone has a pleasant day!


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> The old saying you can't fight city hall appears to be true.


Oh no, you CAN fight City Hall. We do it over planning and zoning issues.

It's just really, really expensive and takes a long time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. I would trade homework for grading just now.

Afternoon, Sonal. Well, if you can fight city hall, then maybe you can find a way out of death and taxes. Let me know if you find this way.


----------



## KC4

This just in: 
Message for Dr. G from Kacey.

"At Beamont Hamel Newfoundland Memorial Park. Left stone right at the front of the memorial by the plaque."

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Well, if you can fight city hall, then maybe you can find a way out of death and taxes. Let me know if you find this way.


I might be able to get you out of paying taxes, but the cost of doing so would likely be a lot more than the taxes...

As for death, well, finding a way out of that would take much longer than both our lifespans.

You can fight City Hall; it's just rarely worth it.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> This just in:
> Message for Dr. G from Kacey.
> 
> "At Beamont Hamel Newfoundland Memorial Park. Left stone right at the front of the memorial by the plaque."
> 
> Mission accomplished.


Thank her for me, Kim. In exchange, we will send you folks little Lew. We don't have a home for him yet, and we are sure she would care for him and love him dearly. He is the pup on top. She could stop here in St.John's on her way back from Europe and pick him up.


----------



## MaxPower

Good afternoon everyone.

Grrr. I really hate dealing with Home Depot. I'm trying to rent a power washer for the weekend and aside from dealing with the *pleasant* associate, they don't take reservations for the washer. So I have to take my chances and possibly waste my plans for the weekend. I really wish Lowes would rent tools. Their customer service is far superior to HD.


----------



## SINC

Warren, I used to have that problem too, so I gave up and bought one. If you look around, you can find a 12 - 1500 psi electric washer for anywhere from $99 to $199. In my case that was only about the price of two rentals so I saved quite a bit over the years. Depending on what you have to wash, those models should perform well.


----------



## Mckitrick

Good afternoon gang.
Marc - Lucky you with a nice sunrise! It's rainy and dark in Waterloo.
Maxpower - Is it expensive to rent a power washer? I know I've seen some pretty inexpensive ones to purchase at XS Cargo, Crappy Tire, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I am with Don on this one. I bought a really good one and it has been quite helpful in washing windows on the second floor, among other things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Paul. I got tired of renting, so I got a good power washer at 75% off (a discontinued model) at Canadian Tire. Great for washing my car as well.


----------



## Rps

Going through my files ( again ) and I thought I would share this joke with you .... Don maybe in your Christmas file for SAP:

Three young men, who were brothers, were discussing what to get their mom, who lives far away, for Christmas. After three beer and much prodding they arrived at a plan. Each would purchase the gift and then, after Christmas, meet and discuss what was in the thank you card.

The first, Don, went out and purchased a brand new car for his mother. When the thank you card arrived, dutifully, Don sat with he bothers and read:
" Thank you for the wonderful gift, Don., But I really didn't need a new car. My eyes are so poor I just sit in the thing in the driveway. Maybe you should take it" Discouraged, Don awaited his brother Warren's thank you card. Warren had the house renovated and included a gigantic TV screen, why he even had a room built to look like a theatre.

"Thank you Warren, the TV is soooo big, and the room. It takes me hours to clean it after a show, as all my friends come and sit and eat popcorn and leave the place a mess. Surely we can get a smaller screen and do something with the room, but thanks for caring."

Warren was crushed, and so he waited for Marc to read his letter. Marc was the youngest of the three and got something extra special for mom. Realizing that mom was alone, he went out and got her a talking parrot. And not only a talking parrot, but one that could speak 7 languages and quote the Bible. All mom had to do was start a quote and the bird could finish the quote and add a personal reflection. It took scholars 6 years to train the bird and it cost Marc several thousand dollars.

" Dear Marc, thank you for the wonderful gift! Of all my children, you are the kindest and most sensitive. You truly understand my needs in my old age ..... the chicken was delicious!"


----------



## Dr.G.

" Dear Marc, thank you for the wonderful gift! Of all my children, you are the kindest and most sensitive. You truly understand my needs in my old age ..... the chicken was delicious!" 

MY parrot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone...


----------



## Mckitrick

I guess that parrot didn't have time to say "Don't eat me!" in any of those languages, huh?
Funny joke!


----------



## KC4

Mckitrick said:


> I guess that parrot didn't have time to say "Don't eat me!" in any of those languages, huh?


Yeah, if he was so smart, why didn't he SAY SOMETHING!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thank her for me, Kim. In exchange, we will send you folks little Lew. We don't have a home for him yet, and we are sure she would care for him and love him dearly. He is the pup on top. She could stop here in St.John's on her way back from Europe and pick him up.


Will Do Marc... the return message may become a little garbled though.....
I think it might turn out something like:

"Bring all those kitchen cats that don't have a home and that you've been feeding and visiting behind the restaurants to Dr. G in St. John's. He will care for them and love them dearly". 


(wish we COULD have Lew actually, but allergies prevent that)


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Will Do Marc... the return message may become a little garbled though.....
> I think it might turn out something like:
> 
> "Bring all those kitchen cats that don't have a home and that you've been feeding and visiting behind the restaurants to Dr. G in St. John's. He will care for them and love them dearly".
> 
> 
> (wish we COULD have Lew actually, but allergies prevent that)


Gotta Getta Gizmo®.


----------



## friend

Good night all.


----------



## Dreambird

Kim, is it snowing in your part of the city too? XX)


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Kim, is it snowing in your part of the city too? XX)


Whaaaaa! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Dreambird

My sentiments exactly...


----------



## Dreambird

Yipe! Really getting ugly now... power keeps going out, bet there will be a longer outage overnight sometime. This is ridiculous! tptptptp


----------



## winwintoo

It's coming our way but I hope it blows itself out before it gets here. Lots of wind all day today but so far nothing white. 

I lived in Calgary for years and remember those freakish spring storms. Go to work in the morning with you new spring outfit and then slog though hip deep snow to get home again.

Not fun.

Hope everyone is warm and dry inside though, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Will Do Marc... the return message may become a little garbled though.....
> I think it might turn out something like:
> 
> "Bring all those kitchen cats that don't have a home and that you've been feeding and visiting behind the restaurants to Dr. G in St. John's. He will care for them and love them dearly".
> 
> 
> (wish we COULD have Lew actually, but allergies prevent that)


Sorry, we don't serve cats at The Cafe Chez Marc ................... nor do we serve New Yorkers ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> It's coming our way but I hope it blows itself out before it gets here. Lots of wind all day today but so far nothing white.
> 
> I lived in Calgary for years and remember those freakish spring storms. Go to work in the morning with you new spring outfit and then slog though hip deep snow to get home again.
> 
> Not fun.
> 
> Hope everyone is warm and dry inside though, Margaret


Margaret, my wife said that in all the years she lived in Calgary growing up, there was snow in every month ............ even June/July/August.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Gotta Getta Gizmo®.


Might consider that Warren, in that I am allergic to our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. 

First one in The Cafe Chez Marc can start the TGIF Breakfast. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Yipe! Really getting ugly now... power keeps going out, bet there will be a longer outage overnight sometime. This is ridiculous! tptptptp


Agreed. It seems to have calmed down here in the SW...just lightly falling now . It's our typical spring storm. Yuck.

Lots of emergency vehicles flying around - hope there were no serious accidents on the road. (sigh)


----------



## Dreambird

Yup, typical... I just only now got anything to do with cable including my internet connection back.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 
I hope ye all are sleeping like babies. 

6:51 am and it's +4 and the snow is almost gone.
Finally. :clap:
Aiofe getting ready to do the last playschool attendance for this week.
Today I will go back to the shop where I bought my LG 24" screen
and have it changed, since it wont start at all. I hope the don't
try to repair it. Need it since I'm going to have a go at fixing
my web site over the next few weeks.
...............
Jalál 1 / April 9

_Consider the mercy of God and His gifts. He
enjoineth upon you that which shall profit you,
though He Himself can well dispense with all
creatures. Your evil doings can never harm Us,
neither can your good works profit Us. We summon 
you wholly for the sake of God. To this every man
of understanding and insight will testify._
Bahá'uälláh


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Caman - I'm still up, thanks to a late night cappuccino. 

What software do you use to do your website?


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Caman - I'm still up, thanks to a late night cappuccino.
> 
> What software do you use to do your website?


Good morning/night Kim. 
Yes, I do that on a regular basic meself, 
but coffee is soooo nice late at night. 

I mostly potter on in CS4, but I'm waiting until they release
CS5. I sold my CS4 Master Collection late last year.
I'm going to get the test version and if it's good enough
I will get the Mater Collection, since Anna can get it cheep
under the Education deal. I will be good for the kids too.

What do you use yourself?


----------



## KC4

I have CS3 - but am waiting until CS5 comes out to upgrade it. 

So you must use the Flash that's part of the suite to build your site. I've not really used Flash much, but I would like to learn more.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> I have CS3 - but am waiting until CS5 comes out to upgrade it.
> 
> So you must use the Flash that's part of the suite to build your site. I've not really used Flash much, but I would like to learn more.


No Flash if I can avoid it.
I used it to make my music player, but Flash is not good in big doses.
I mainly use Photoshop, Indesign and Dreamweaver.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> No Flash if I can avoid it.
> I used it to make my music player, but Flash is not good in big doses.
> I mainly use Photoshop, Indesign and Dreamweaver.


Oh yeah - Dreamweaver - THAT's what's in the suite too. Can you tell I don't use it much? Sheesh! 

Do you like Dreamweaver the best?


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> I have CS3 - but am waiting until CS5 comes out to upgrade it.
> 
> So you must use the Flash that's part of the suite to build your site. I've not really used Flash much, but I would like to learn more.


Dreamweaver is OK, but it's more fun to play around 
with Photoshop I think.


----------



## friend

3,5 + 5 hours sleep for the last two day was a wee bit short.
I think I'll try to get another few minutes behind closed eye lids.


----------



## SINC

Sweet dreams Camán. Since I am the first one in I have put on the TGIF special buffet for all to enjoy along with your favourite hot beverage.

Marc, the first item in WEBBITS this morning on SAP may be of interest to you. It concerns a university prof in Houston who farms out her grading to Asia. While I doubt you would do such a thing, it may give you pause to think about all the grading you do.

Also thanks to Warren for sending me the photos of unusual mail box on SAP today.

Have a good Friday everyone, I'm off to work now.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Sweet dreams Camán.


Good morning Don. 
Thanks, I'm up again after a 30 min nap.
Now I will read this mornings Sinc goodies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sweet dreams Camán. Since I am the first one in I have put on the TGIF special buffet for all to enjoy along with your favourite hot beverage.
> 
> Marc, the first item in WEBBITS this morning on SAP may be of interest to you. It concerns a university prof in Houston who farms out her grading to Asia. While I doubt you would do such a thing, it may give you pause to think about all the grading you do.
> 
> Also thanks to Warren for sending me the photos of unusual mail box on SAP today.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone, I'm off to work now.


Morning, Caman. Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast.

" "Lori Whisenant knows that one way to improve the writing skills of undergraduates is to make them write more. But as each student in her course in business law and ethics at the University of Houston began to crank out—often awkwardly—nearly 5,000 words a semester, it became clear to her that what would really help them was consistent, detailed feedback.

Her seven teaching assistants, some of whom did not have much experience, couldn't deliver. Their workload was staggering: About 1,000 juniors and seniors enroll in the course each year. "Our graders were great," she says, "but they were not experts in providing feedback." "

Well, that comes to 5 million words a year. I have 250-400 students a year, and average about 2000 postings a course, 15 to 21 courses a year, with a posting being anything from a few sentences to a few pages if you printed it out. Desire 2 Learn, our learning management system we use here in NL, does not do word count, but I would think that I go over her amount. The key is feedback. I have been up since 650AM posting comments to those last minute posters in D2L's discussion forum, since the deadline is Monday at noon.

I have heard of this "outsourcing" of papers, but it was mainly to have it checked to see if it was bought. I would never allow anyone else to grade my students, not even a TA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Four players age 50 and over are below par at the Masters, including 50-year-old Fred Couples who leads at 6 under par. Let's hear it for the Over 50 Club members!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone from very cold damp Ontario.

My pleasure Don for sending in the Pics. The construction looks very realistic.

I decided to scrap the whole Home Depot thing and went to United Rentals instead. Best decision yet. I got a 5000 PSI Pressure Washer for the entire weekend less than HD wanted for a day. HD wanted $90 for a day and I got it for $80 for the weekend. Now that's a deal.

Kim, I can hardly wait for CS5 to come out on the 12th. What a huge improvement in Photoshop alone. I wonder what Illustrator will bring?


----------



## winwintoo

Morning everyone from Saskatchewan or maybe I'll be in Manitoba by the time you read this 

It's blowing like crazy here, but no snow or rain yet. 

I've finished formatting the recipes etc. that have been submitted thus far for the book, so I have the weekend off that project, thank goodness.

I'll grab some nice breakfast and coffee and contemplate my next move.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast Don! Off to check out SAP and the mailbox photo Warren submitted soon.

Marc - Wow! That's a mountain of grading you have and with no TAs either.. Whooo! ..Not sure how you do it all, but impressed. Hooray for the 4 over 50 club at the Masters! 

Warren - Yeah! I am looking forward to CS5 - I've seen a few previews and it looks fantastic. What do you use to do web design?

Margaret - Good luck with your weather - It's sunny here today - the snow has stayed on the lawns, but is already gone off the sun facing sidewalks and roads for the most part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, but all the extra teaching pays for all the renos we do each year, so it is a good trade-off. Luckily, I enjoy teaching online. Get to meet, in a virtual sense, teachers from all over NL and various parts of Canada.

How is Kacey doing on her trip?


----------



## KC4

Kacey seems to be doing well, thanks. 

Today they are touring the area around Ypres. Ypres was the front line, with the British troops at the East and the Germans at the West. In the end, 300,00 Allied soldiers died, 250,000 of them British. There are over 170 military cemeteries near Ypres. They will be visiting a few - Langenmark Germany Cemetery, St. Julien Memorial, Passchendaele Monument and Memorial Museum and the Tyne Cot British Cemetery. 

They will even visit Sanctuary Wood Museum where a section of WW1 trenches can be seen near hill 62. Last on the list today for them is the Flanders Field Museum. 

And you can bet she'll be leaving stones.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Kacey seems to be doing well, thanks.
> 
> Today they are touring the area around Ypres. Ypres was the front line, with the British troops at the East and the Germans at the West. In the end, 300,00 Allied soldiers died, 250,000 of them British. There are over 170 military cemeteries near Ypres. They will be visiting a few - Langenmark Germany Cemetery, St. Julien Memorial, Passchendaele Monument and Memorial Museum and the Tyne Cot British Cemetery.
> 
> They will even visit Sanctuary Wood Museum where a section of WW1 trenches can be seen near hill 62. Last on the list today for them is the Flanders Field Museum.
> 
> And you can bet she'll be leaving stones.


Good for her, Kim. The second battle at Ypres is generally remembered today as marking the first use of gas on the Western Front. It was where, I believe, Germans first used chlorine gas.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Warren - Yeah! I am looking forward to CS5 - I've seen a few previews and it looks fantastic. What do you use to do web design?


A good web designer.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Good Morning Sonal - How are you today?



MaxPower said:


> A good web designer.


Snort! Good answer!


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Sonal - How are you today?


Strangely chipper for a gray Friday... of course, it might be the donut I won. (I rrrrrolled up the rrrrrim.)


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Sonal - How are you today?
> 
> 
> 
> Snort! Good answer!


It's the truth.

The rate the internet changes, unless it is your full time job and you have the appropriate training to create and maintain a site like mine, I would never sleep. The e-commerce store is very complicated, talking to my credit card processor, SSL certificates, the back end etc. A little out of my league.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal and Warren.

Sonal, what are you doing getting coffee at Tim's??????????? We have far better coffee here at The Cafe Chez Marc. Sadly, the cup of coffee that was poured for you ................. which you never came in to get, did have a winning rim in our own version of the Roll up the Rim. Your prize was a month's tour of landmarks from around the world, all expenses paid. Jason Jinglestars won ............... using your cup. Such is Life.


----------



## Sonal

I don't begrudge Jason Jinglestars the prize.... I've been to 4/7 of the "new" Seven Wonders of the World, plus the remaining classical Wonder of the World. I hope he enjoys the trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I don't begrudge Jason Jinglestars the prize.... I've been to 4/7 of the "new" Seven Wonders of the World, plus the remaining classical Wonder of the World. I hope he enjoys the trip.


He has offered to share his prize with you if you don't mind sharing deluxe accommodations with him. You both share the same faith, but that is about all in that he is working on his MBA here at Memorial. Interested?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> He has offered to share his prize with you if you don't mind sharing deluxe accommodations with him. You both share the same faith, but that is about all in that he is working on his MBA here at Memorial. Interested?


Is he handsome and single?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Is he handsome and single?


Yes. Never married and my students would call him a "hunk".


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Yes. Never married and my students would call him a "hunk".


A hunka hunka of burnin' love.


----------



## SINC

Uh, oh, Sonal's on the prowl. Duck! Er, duck?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yes. Never married and my students would call him a "hunk".


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## KC4

Here's a hunk for you Sonal...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

Gees, for a minute there I thought I was in the test thread Kim!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Gees, for a minute there I thought I was in the test thread Kim!


I know - I _almost_ posted it there!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> :love2::love2::love2:


Well, he is not gay, I can tell you that .............. and his grandfather was part of the Roald Amundsen expedition when the Norwegian polar explorer was the first person to fly over the North Pole in a dirigible, with Jason's father, Justin Jinglestars, by his side as navigator.


----------



## Rps

Well how's everything in the Shang Dating Service [ some how Shang Date sounds a bit risque.....any way I tell my daughter, who has recently broken up with the long time boy friend, that men are like parking spots, most of the good ones are taken and what's left are either too small or handicapped.......


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Well how's everything in the Shang Dating Service [ some how Shang Date sounds a bit risque.....any way I tell my daughter, who has recently broken up with the long time boy friend, that men are like parking spots, most of the good ones are taken and what's left are either too small or handicapped.......


That's not very encouraging RP.

Mind you, as a late superintendent of ours used to say, men are like high heels, once you learn how, you can walk on 'em for life.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, he is not gay, I can tell you that .............. and his grandfather was part of the Roald Amundsen expedition when the Norwegian polar explorer was the first person to fly over the North Pole in a dirigible, with Jason's father, Justin Jinglestars, by his side as navigator.


My grandfather was with the ship that took André to Svalbard for his expedition 
to the North Pole, where André and his men subsequently died.
Grandad was a captain, but I don't think he was that on that particular ship.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Well how's everything in the Shang Dating Service [ some how Shang Date sounds a bit risque.....any way I tell my daughter, who has recently broken up with the long time boy friend, that men are like parking spots, most of the good ones are taken and what's left are either too small or handicapped.......


Don't disapair Sonal, if that should be the truth.
I'm disable, due to my joint problems and bad ticker,
but the wife thinks me a great catch.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> That's not very encouraging RP.
> 
> Mind you, as a late superintendent of ours used to say, men are like high heels, once you learn how, you can walk on 'em for life.


Sonal, I was in a bar a long time ago and heard a fight between a woman and her date. Things began to get out of hand and the argument got louder. They were done, and that was for sure, but the parting line she gave was one of the best I had ever heard, she looked at him straight in the eye and without flinching once said: " Why don't you act like a man, or don't you do impersonations". The place broke up and the poor guy virtually crawled out of there......


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Sonal, I was in a bar a long time ago and heard a fight between a woman and her date. Things began to get out of hand and the argument got louder. They were done, and that was for sure, but the parting line she gave was one of the best I had ever heard, she looked at him straight in the eye and without flinching once said: " Why don't you act like a man, or don't you do impersonations". The place broke up and the poor guy virtually crawled out of there......


:lmao:

Actually, the best line was from a few weeks ago, when I was talking with my then-boyfriend and a friend of his.

xBF mentions that it seems like all of the girls he's dated in the past end up marrying the guy they meet after him. This gets all onto the subject of marriage, and in the course of conversation, I mention that I would like to get married again. 

So his friend asks me why, and before I can answer, xBF says "Well come on, look at who'd she'd be thinking about marrying."

Me: "You mean, the guy I meet after you?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well how's everything in the Shang Dating Service [ some how Shang Date sounds a bit risque.....any way I tell my daughter, who has recently broken up with the long time boy friend, that men are like parking spots, most of the good ones are taken and what's left are either too small or handicapped.......


Warren, my son just broke up with his girlfriend. Maybe we could set them up together. Then, we could be brothers .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That's not very encouraging RP.
> 
> Mind you, as a late superintendent of ours used to say, men are like high heels, once you learn how, you can walk on 'em for life.


Sonal, remember, Jason Jinglestars has just come off of a bad relationship and is vulnerable. Handle with care.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Actually, the best line was from a few weeks ago, when I was talking with my then-boyfriend and a friend of his.
> 
> xBF mentions that it seems like all of the girls he's dated in the past end up marrying the guy they meet after him. This gets all onto the subject of marriage, and in the course of conversation, I mention that I would like to get married again.
> 
> So his friend asks me why, and before I can answer, xBF says "Well come on, look at who'd she'd be thinking about marrying."
> 
> Me: "You mean, the guy I meet after you?"


BAaaaaaahahhahaaahahahaa! 
ZINGGGG!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> My grandfather was with the ship that took André to Svalbard for his expedition
> to the North Pole, where André and his men subsequently died.
> Grandad was a captain, but I don't think he was that on that particular ship.


Cool. You come from adventureous stock as well, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Actually, the best line was from a few weeks ago, when I was talking with my then-boyfriend and a friend of his.
> 
> xBF mentions that it seems like all of the girls he's dated in the past end up marrying the guy they meet after him. This gets all onto the subject of marriage, and in the course of conversation, I mention that I would like to get married again.
> 
> So his friend asks me why, and before I can answer, xBF says "Well come on, look at who'd she'd be thinking about marrying."
> 
> Me: "You mean, the guy I meet after you?"


Good one, Sonal. We could make this into a movie .............. sort of a remake of "When Harry met Sally" ............... "When Sonal met Jason"????? Who knows .....................

Sonal, Jason LOVES doxies so I hope that that will not be a deal breaker.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 
Time for sweet dreams.


----------



## Ena

Rp, I'm with you. Is this plentyoffish.com? ;-)

Dang! Found out today that Marc Knopfler is playing in Vancouver tonight. Of course it's sold out. Ah well, have to work tomorrow anyway.


----------



## winwintoo

Good news on the cookbook front. I got the president of the social club (they're sponsoring the cookbook) involved. He knew I was upset so he called the RCMP and asked if we should put names or other personal information in the book and their answer was a resounding "NO WAY"

It's still very windy and unpleasant here so I'm happy to be curled up with an audio book and a new game on my iPod Touch and a cup of hot chocolate.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Sonal. We could make this into a movie .............. sort of a remake of "When Harry met Sally" ............... "When Sonal met Jason"????? Who knows .....................
> 
> Sonal, Jason LOVES doxies so I hope that that will not be a deal breaker.


Jason is also my ex-husband's name, so this would be when Sonal met the next Jason. Doxies are not a dealbreaker... but how does he feel about cats?

Well in other news, after another extremely irritating interaction with the tenants at the little building, I have decided to fire myself as property manager, and have someone else do it. It feels good to be out of this job.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... or... G'Nite Caman.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Good news on the cookbook front. I got the president of the social club (they're sponsoring the cookbook) involved. He knew I was upset so he called the RCMP and asked if we should put names or other personal information in the book and their answer was a resounding "NO WAY"
> 
> It's still very windy and unpleasant here so I'm happy to be curled up with an audio book and a new game on my iPod Touch and a cup of hot chocolate.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


That is good news Margaret. It will be hard for the cookbook committee to ignore clear advice from the RCMP.



Sonal said:


> Well in other news, after another extremely irritating interaction with the tenants at the little building, I have decided to fire myself as property manager, and have someone else do it. It feels good to be out of this job.


Sorry to hear that you got fired Sonal (Sui-fired or Sever-cide) I think you should demand severance pay for such short notice. Hmmph.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Sorry to hear that you got fired Sonal (Sui-fired or Sever-cide) I think you should demand severance pay for such short notice. Hmmph.


Oh, well I'm giving myself a 5-month severance for not-quite my 5 years of service. 

So let's see.... 5 months at $0/month is... hmmm... carry the 2....


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman.

Evening, Ann and Margaret and Diane and Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Jason is also my ex-husband's name, so this would be when Sonal met the next Jason. Doxies are not a dealbreaker... but how does he feel about cats?
> 
> Well in other news, after another extremely irritating interaction with the tenants at the little building, I have decided to fire myself as property manager, and have someone else do it. It feels good to be out of this job.


Sonal, his full name is Jason Joshua Jinglestars. He likes cats ......... but loves doxies.

Sorry to hear that you fired yourself. Did you give yourself some notice and severance?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Have yourself a good evening Marc.


----------



## MaxPower

Just checking up on ehMac to see what's going on and then to catch up on some over due TV. FlashForward, and The Celebrity Apprentice. That should take all weekend.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

A mere +4 here, but still better then winter cold.
I'm going to watch True Blood for a few minutes
and then there will be tidying up "en mass".
My Hanna came home from England last night,
where she has been to learn how to run Bahái 
children's classes. The classes are aimed at children from
all denominations. It will be fun to hear about her experiences.
..........
Jalál 2 / April 10

_O God my God!
Aid Thou Thy trusted servants to have loving and tender hearts. 
Help them to spread, amongst all the nations of the earth, 
the light of guidance that cometh from the Company on high.
Verily, Thou art the Strong, the Powerful, the 
Mighty, the All-Subduing, the Ever-Giving.
Verily, Thou art the Generous, the Tender,
the Most Bountiful_.
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, glad to hear Hanna made it home safely.

SAP's up for the day and it begins with a story that is hard not to laugh out loud at when "Tom" has to correct his wife in church. The second item is a game to occupy a few minutes of your time. It is a Myst-like game and is played simply by clicking on various objects in the scene. You'll know where to click as your cursor turns into a "hand" when you hoover over the correct spot.

Today is day three for me watching golf's premiere event, The Masters where the 50 year olds have slipped back somewhat from their lofty start.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don.

I shall make a Saturday Buffet breakfast for everyone when they rise to face the weekend. Just got back from a run with the doxies out on a local golf course ............. they ran, my wife and I walked. Sunny skies and 6C today.


----------



## Rps

Don I loved the Tom story .... just mu sense of humour. Is anyone has dropped in on SAP today check it out it is a great story. Gezz Marc, you guy are warmer than we are today ..... who'da thunk!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Yes, the dogs are out back lounging in the sun on the back deck. They don't experience this much sun until mid-June, and this is only the second April in their lives that there is no snow out back for them to play in and run about the piles of snow. 

So, how is Life treating you these day? How is your academic writing coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Got a real chuckle out of the Tom story as well. Did not expect that sort of ending.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute game as well. Got to the line of people singing.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, things are moving along. My wife and I will be off to Oakville for a three week stay at a resident school as she is being matched to a service dog. Probably a Lab, don't think too many Doxies are in that line of work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are moving along. My wife and I will be off to Oakville for a three week stay at a resident school as she is being matched to a service dog. Probably a Lab, don't think too many Doxies are in that line of work.


Cool. Yes, Labs are far better to be a service dog. Doxies are companion dogs at best. I like the idea of being matched to a dog. We know of people who help to raise the pups who will then be trained to help those in wheel chairs. Amazing to see video clips of how they train such dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like The Shang Family is nearing 60,000 posts. We should all have a party when we hit this number. I shall cater it from the Cafe Chez Marc. So, let the party soon begin.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. I have arranged a meeting between you and JJ Jinglestars (JJ is his nickname). That is also his stage name, as this was the role he played on "Little Mosque on the Prairie" before they wrote him out of the show. He played a Muslim on the show but he was raided a Jane.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Got a real chuckle out of the Tom story as well. Did not expect that sort of ending.


Agree. It was quite amusing.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> raided a Jane.


How does one raid a Jane? 

Sounds good. My hair was recently done, so I am all set.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are moving along. My wife and I will be off to Oakville for a three week stay at a resident school as she is being matched to a service dog. Probably a Lab, don't think too many Doxies are in that line of work.


Good luck. Hope it goes well. 
I can't remember, but was it problems with vision that your wife has?
I take it that it's not a tracking hound that she need to get you back 
from excursion to the pub.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Rp and Sonal.
All well I take it.

Waiting for late afternoon Skyping with Anna.
She was sooo sad last time, so the kids on both side
thought that there was problem or that something had happen.
The Immigration better get a move on before she gets depressed
or something. Poor thing. 

The weatherman had promised us a heath wave for this weekend
and what did we end up with?
+4, overcast and a gray sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> How does one raid a Jane?
> 
> Sounds good. My hair was recently done, so I am all set.


That should be "raised a Jane". Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Sorry to hear of your wife. Less than a month after my wife and I were married, Deborah had to go back to Calgary to be with her mother for three months, since her mom was very sick. Those were the days when we had phone bills in the hundreds of dollars each month.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. Sorry to hear of your wife. Less than a month after my wife and I were married, Deborah had to go back to Calgary to be with her mother for three months, since her mom was very sick. Those were the days when we had phone bills in the hundreds of dollars each month.


The only good thing is that we don't have to fork out that kind of dough today.
Thank God for Skype and IP-phone. 
It is surely a blessing for a overworked wallet. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> The only good thing is that we don't have to fork out that kind of dough today.
> Thank God for Skype and IP-phone.
> It is surely a blessing for a overworked wallet. :clap:


Tell me about it, Caman. I really like Skype.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here might be a SAP filler article.

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - N.L. fog to be featured on Japanese TV

"A crew from the Japan Broadcasting Corporation is in Newfoundland and Labrador for the next 10 days to film an upcoming episode of their program about world record holders. St. John's holds the world record for being the foggiest major city in Canada with 124 foggy days a year."


----------



## friend

I'm going to be happy to get out of this place.
The swedes has become such racists.
So many comments in the readers section about immigrants and people 
of different background. It makes me so sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm going to be happy to get out of this place.
> The swedes has become such racists.
> So many comments in the readers section about immigrants and people
> of different background. It makes me so sad.


Strange, but I would not have thought Sweden an intolerant country. I hear that there are serious problems in other parts of Scandinavia re immigration, especially those from Muslim countries.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Strange, but I would not have thought Sweden an intolerant country. I hear that there are serious problems in other parts of Scandinavia re immigration, especially those from Muslim countries.


As I see it, one of the problems here is that the majority, who is not
strictly agains immigration, doesn't put their foot down and lay the land.
Free speech and the right to demonstrate is great, but it should come with
some responsibility. You can not be allowed to say what you like and protrude
around town doing the nazi salutes with placards saying "N---rs out, f---
the muslims", which is what sometimes happens all around the world. 

Here they can only be stopped if the a found to promote actions again a specific 
group, like fx. jews, black or gays. But if they keep it in general terms saying; 
No more immigration. or Don't contaminate our blood, it's fine. 
Or if they keep it in a "hidden" message;
Be aware of skin cancer, stay white don't get tanned. then it might very well pass.
I think we must educate people better and stop those that mislead the ignorant.


----------



## SINC

Heads up Shangers! This to let you know that tomorrow on SAP, the recipe corner will debut with one of my recipes. Time to get your favourite recipe to me so we can include them. After considering all suggestions, I've decided to call it simply, "Recipes From Shangri-La". Tomorrow is a very easy to make variation on a baked potato, Hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## Rps

Caman, not to put too much of a damper on your immigration to the U.S., but they are hardly the bastion of liberal thinking there either. Muslims have become the target of intolerance throughout the world. Much of which is due to the minority [ and it is a minority ] of radical followers who have been responsible for the many bombings and other acts of terrorism the world has experienced in the past decade. At issue is the clash of cultures. Time will tell if we can even this out, but I am not hopeful ... many in the U.S. ,and Canada as well, take the stand of : "If your old homeland was so good why are you here?" in other words you came here for a better life, so leave your old life behind ... hardly a liberal mindset. It will be interesting to see what happen. I teach ESL and have noticed countries that begin to inculcate newcomers to the new country's culture, history, and political structure, as well as its language have a better success rate than those who only pursue language mastery. To quote a wise gentleman: "We shall see".


----------



## friend

Rp:
I know. 
Unfortunately that seem to be the norm where ever you go.
In Asia they have discontent for each other, as well as in Africa.
Europeans find loads of thing they can't stand about their closest neighbors.

What ever happen to Peace, Love and Understanding?
During the flower-power era the young people really thought that
a change was eminent, but boy did they hope for ice in sahara.

I'm just watching a program about the evolution of man and they
have found that we all derive from a wee group of people 2.000 to max 
10.000 individuals that lived in the south of Africa. We are all closely
related and we are of African dissent. 
Time to feel the family bond and start to act like the best of families does.
Peace, Love and Understanding will prevail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you make some valid points, as does Caman. "Peace, Love and Understanding will prevail." Let us hope that this is true. As someone who was a landed immigrant here in Canada, I chose to become a citizen of this fine country. I took the test like all other immigrants to Canada, and even helped out a bit with the language classes offered to new immigrants to help them pass the citizentship test. Many were amazed that I would leave America to come to Canada, but I personally have not regretted the move here.

I think that tolerance and understanding is the key. However, I feel that ALL need to show tolerance and understanding, and not just people who are already here. People who come to Canada need to understand that this is not their country of birth. I do not openly support the Queen or the GG, but I understand that Canada is a constitutional monarchy as our form of government, and while I would like to see us become a republic, that is not the case. Thus, I am not demanding Canada change because of my political beliefs.


----------



## Rps

Well it is not my intent to bring politics into the Shang, so let's just say that I, too, would like a republic, and I also would like to see immigrants adopt reason in bring their wishes and Canadians to adopt understanding.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> I also would like to see immigrants adopt reason in bring their wishes and Canadians to adopt understanding.


That should be the case in all countries.
And I think that is a wise thing that will benefit both the present
culture in a county. Change to stay the same.
The same with more variety.


----------



## MaxPower

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Caman and RP.

Whew. I've been out power washing all day with a quick stop for lunch and to Turkstra Lumber to pick up some water treatment fort the deck and fence. At 4000 PSI this washer sure has a kick and wears you down pretty fast. I'm so tired I don't even feel like making dinner and that's not like me at all. I guess I'll sleep well tonight then it's back to finish off the fence tomorrow.

FYI, the fence is about 210 ft. long and the deck is around 300 sq. ft.


----------



## Mckitrick

Good afternoon folks. Sorry for not making an appearance yesterday I was getting an Ultrasound. By far the least invasive medical test I've ever done!
Don - I loved the Tom story at SAP. Very cute.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

I'm late checking in today too - busy day so far.



Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are moving along. My wife and I will be off to Oakville for a three week stay at a resident school as she is being matched to a service dog. Probably a Lab, don't think too many Doxies are in that line of work.


This sounds great Rp. Hope she gets matched up with a really good dog.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I'm late checking in today too - busy day so far.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds great Rp. Hope she gets matched up with a really good dog.


Thanks Kim, if the two match I'll send you pictures. We were thinking of names for him ... since he will be a black lab my daughter was wanting to call him Guinness ... I kind of like that.

Another offering is Trey and my wife is leaning to Rhett.

Any suggestions....... [ I had a lab once and called him Booker ... in these politically correct times that might not be such a good choice.}


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Thanks Kim, if the two match I'll send you pictures. We were thinking of names for him ... since he will be a black lab my daughter was wanting to call him Guinness ... I kind of like that.
> 
> Another offering is Trey and my wife is leaning to Rhett.
> 
> Any suggestions....... [ I had a lab once and called him Booker ... in these politically correct times that might not be such a good choice.}


I'm guessing he'll come with a name already - would have to - if he is going to come trained. 

I've only known two Black labs - Ace and Decker...both great dogs.


----------



## Rps

Well my one son has one called Max, the other has one called Dexter. I guess that will come once we see his personality.

Since he is a service dog maybe Plato, or Winston. I had a girl friend in high school had a gold fish she called Robert Morley .... I thought that was great!


----------



## Rps

Almost forgot, I neighbour had a Bull dog he called Diefenbaker.


----------



## Ena

Greetings from the 'Left Coast'. 

Had a great day at work. Younger gal that I worked with is a lover of books as I am too. Day went so fast as we chatted about and recommended books to one another.

I put out an old 'puter/desk chair out at the end of the driveway and it's gone. I do this all the time with useable things and they always get picked up.

My new desk chair is one of the mesh backed ones. So comfortable! Reasonable price now too. Came in a box and even I could follow the directions


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone...


----------



## KC4

G'Day Dreambirdie! How are you today? Better weather here today huh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman, Rp, Warren, Paul and Kim. Sounds like this part of The Shang Gang is alive and well. Good to hear.


----------



## Dreambird

KC4 said:


> G'Day Dreambirdie! How are you today? Better weather here today huh?



Yes! However, you may not want to watch the weather forecast part of the news...


----------



## friend

Good night all.
2:29 AM and I must really ...... zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann, Rp and Diane ............. good night, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 40 years ago today, April 10, 1970, that Paul McCartney publicly announced his departure from The Beatles. The four musicians would never record together again. Sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> It was 40 years ago today, April 10, 1970, that Paul McCartney publicly announced his departure from The Beatles. The four musicians would never record together again. Sad.


.:-(


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

A brisk morning here with only +3, a wee bit overcast,
but there is hope. I can see the glorious sun lurking behind the clouds. :clap:
Today I will try to get to the store and give in my faulty screen.
Then there will be more of the endless tidying up.
Have a great day.
................
Jalál 3 / April 11

_Knowledge is love. 
Study, listen to exhortations, think, try to 
understand the wisdom and greatness of God. 
The soil must be fertilized before the seed is sown._
Ábdu'l-Bahá

_Study to shew thyself approved of unto God, 
a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, 
rightly dividing the word of truth._
2 Timothy 2:15


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán et all. Recipes From Shangri-La is up on SAP along with some diverse tales including the sale of "paca poo".

Today a few friends and I will watch the final round of the Masters and enjoy cold beer and hot chilli. Yum


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Don, Marc and Caman.

Don, throw in some chicken wings and that sounds like my dinner last night, including the beer.


----------



## Sonal

Don? There's a typo in your Webbits. "Sherpas cancel plans to spread *J*illary ashes on Everest."

Morning, everyone. Writing group soon.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Sonal. Good to see you her this morning.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Don? There's a typo in your Webbits. "Sherpas cancel plans to spread *J*illary ashes on Everest."
> 
> Morning, everyone. Writing group soon.


Thanks Sonal, good eye. Got it fixed.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Will be 14 here today. Is the Calgary side of the family still getting snow? We had some flurries here yesterday. 

Don, I liked the dog and the chair .... something a dog would do. My wife thinks dogs do not have a sense of humour and I keep telling her they do ... they like practical jokes. 

Caman, heading to the U.S. must be close now isn't it .... or is it still in bureaucratic hell?

Kim, was that your potato recipe on SAP, I'm going to try that today [ minus the garlic as my wife can't have it ]

Marc, I remember when the Beatles broke up ... what's funny is my daughter is using a lot of their material in her reading sessions at the library. She's also a big Tom Petty fan, I guess the old timers heading back to suck up all the money we didn't have then!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Rp, Warren, Sonal and Don. A bit late today in that we took the dogs for a run on a local golf course once again. So, I shall make Sunday Brunch for everyone as they rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Morning all:
> Caman, heading to the U.S. must be close now isn't it .... or is it still in bureaucratic hell?


Good morning RP, Marc, Warren, Sonal, Don and all.

It is in purgatory, the Visa application is.
And my patience is going to hell. 

Probably 4 more month of waiting.
Maybe more.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning RP, Marc, Warren, Sonal, Don and all.
> 
> It is in purgatory, the Visa application is.
> And my patience is going to hell.
> 
> Probably 4 more month of waiting.
> Maybe more.


Caman, I can just imagine how difficult this visa application might be these days. I know the hassle I had to go through last year just to renew my US Passport for the third time since I came to Canada. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, I can just imagine how difficult this visa application might be these days. I know the hassle I had to go through last year just to renew my US Passport for the third time since I came to Canada. Bon chance, mon ami.


Thanks. 
One big difficulty is getting the different Government bodies 
to send me the right info required. I had to call Försäkringskassan, who pays 
my disability pension, five times to ask them to send me a letter
stating that I have a disability pension, and not a "sickness contribution". 
I'm lucky that I speak the local lingo, otherwise I would have been doomed.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Kim, was that your potato recipe on SAP, I'm going to try that today [ minus the garlic as my wife can't have it ]


Nope, that was mine Rp.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Nope, that was mine Rp.


Good recipe Don. I'll have to try that! I'll pass along some recipes soon. Do you suppose anyone is interested in my lentil soup recipe? 

Nice sunny morning here. I'm getting a late start, but it feels good. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend, Margaret


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Nope, that was mine Rp.


Was thinking Don, if your were making Chili today, way not bake some of those potatoes and ladle some Chili and shredded cheese on top ... mmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Good recipe Don. I'll have to try that! I'll pass along some recipes soon. Do you suppose anyone is interested in my lentil soup recipe?


Sure thing Margaret, send them along. It is my intention to give credit for recipes as first name only ie: submitted by Margaret.

I also did not mention ehMac as home of The Shang for security reasons as well.

If you send along a recipe to me, and would prefer just two initials, that is fine too. Of course you can use your Shang name too or nothing at all. Your wish is my command. Just as long as I get some recipes.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and sunny here in St.John's as we approach 2PM. My wife and I have been working out in the garden a bit lately, and I hauled out the BBQ so we can have something tonight. All this talk of Sunday treats and recipes has gotten me thinking .................


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for Sunday Brunch Marc! The Doxie walk sounds refreshing! How are all the pups?



winwintoo said:


> Do you suppose anyone is interested in my lentil soup recipe?
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend, Margaret


Yes, please and thanks! 



Rps said:


> Was thinking Don, if your were making Chili today, way not bake some of those potatoes and ladle some Chili and shredded cheese on top ... mmmmmmmmmmmmm!


Yum! That's a winner ! 


Kacey's last day in Amsterdam today - she'll be visiting Anne Frank House and the Dutch Resistance Museum. 

Hope everyone is having a pleasant, relaxing Sunday.


----------



## KC4

Don - The potato recipe looks great...and the turtle burgers are just plain fun. I must try those.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Was thinking Don, if your were making Chili today, way not bake some of those potatoes and ladle some Chili and shredded cheese on top ... mmmmmmmmmmmmm!


Now there's an idea I will try! Thanks Rp!

Now, where's your recipe?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - The potato recipe looks great...and the turtle burgers are just plain fun. I must try those.


I dunno why, but this did not surprise me one little bit! Hehehe.


----------



## Ena

Good Sunday everyone.

Bad start to my morning as the 'puter had its first kernel attack. Still not really sure what it is but machine finally completed start up after a few attempts. 

Running on empty here after too much coffee and problem solving. Not quite ready for potato recipe tempting as it is.


----------



## friend

Ena said:


> Good Sunday everyone.
> Bad start to my morning as the 'puter had its first kernel attack. Still not really sure what it is but machine finally completed start up after a few attempts.
> Running on empty here after too much coffee and problem solving. Not quite ready for potato recipe tempting as it is.


Good afternoon Ann. 
I'm sorry to hear that, hope it will be OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp, Ann, Caman and Kim (has a nice rhythm to it if you say it three times slowly).


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, the pups are doing well. We might have sold Barney to a person here in St.John's, which mean he could be shown if he fully develops all his "male parts" .............. or at least we could see him every so often. He is the cutest and my favorite.


----------



## friend

Anybody else that has registered for this?
I hope I'm able to download a 30-trial copy
of it. This will really be interesting.


----------



## Cameo

Hello all.

No time to read and catch up, but thought I would pop in quickly. Sunny and beautiful here.

Some pix I have taken of the area.






Just a little further North of here





















Male and Female Merganser Ducks


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. A great spot. Very relaxing.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess it is Post #60,000 Party Time for all the Shang Family. So, come one and come all and enjoy whatever you want at either The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Pub.

Let's celebrate our accomplishment.


----------



## Sonal

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


I agree, Sonal.

How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## Sonal

Hungry. 

Had my writer's group meeting this morning, and I think I may have unblocked myself on the story I was working on.


----------



## friend

Hi Jeanne.
Great pics. It's really pretty there inít.
Is any of the pics taken from your house?


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Hungry.
> 
> Had my writer's group meeting this morning, and I think I may have unblocked myself on the story I was working on.


.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


+:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Cameo

The only pix not around my Aunts place is the top one of the little river. The others are from around the back of the house and the channel beside.

This is a shot from the front of the house, early morning so shadows.


----------



## Sonal

Beautiful photo, Jeanne.

Caman--I don't know if that's quite enough food. The digital stuff is a little insubstantial.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hungry.
> 
> Had my writer's group meeting this morning, and I think I may have unblocked myself on the story I was working on.


Kudos, Sonal. Now, it's on to your first novel. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Beautiful photo, Jeanne.
> 
> Caman--I don't know if that's quite enough food. The digital stuff is a little insubstantial.


Sonal, that is just the appetizer section of The Cafe Chez Marc. Once you get by that area, you hit the main course area ............ and then it is on to the dessert area. So, no one should be hungry by tonight.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Caman--I don't know if that's quite enough food. The digital stuff is a little insubstantial.


:lmao:
It's fat free and low in cholesterol, so you can have more then one serving. 



Cameo said:


> The only pix not around my Aunts place is the top one of the little river. The others are from around the back of the house and the channel beside.
> This is a shot from the front of the house, early morning so shadows.


Gorgeous. They must be so happy living in that environment.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Anybody else that has registered for this?
> I hope I'm able to download a 30-trial copy
> of it. This will really be interesting.


I haven't registered yet - but I'll look into it...


Dr.G. said:


> I guess it is Post #60,000 Party Time for all the Shang Family. So, come one and come all and enjoy whatever you want at either The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Pub.
> 
> Let's celebrate our accomplishment.


Woot! Woot! Woot! 


Sonal said:


> Hungry.
> 
> Had my writer's group meeting this morning, and I think I may have unblocked myself on the story I was working on.


That's good news! Did the writer's group help with the unblocking?


Marc - Also good news about the possibility of selling Barney to a local family. It would be great for you to be able to see him as he grows up.

Jeanne - Great Photos!


----------



## Mckitrick

Good afternoon all.
60k! Hazah!
Jeanne - very nice pics!


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Kim and Paul. 

Good night all.
Time for bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Paul ................ good night, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Also good news about the possibility of selling Barney to a local family. It would be great for you to be able to see him as he grows up." Yes, it looks as if Barney will be going to a family a couple of miles from us. They came to see him and really fell in love with his looks and personality. We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Jeanne, your pictures are lovely! 

Good Night, Caman....


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. How are you this fine evening?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, something for tomorrow's SAP? 

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - St. John's to mark Marathon of Hope anniversary


----------



## Dreambird

I'm fine Marc. thanks for asking...


----------



## winwintoo

Interesting tidbits that probably everyone else already knew. 

When I did the first round of typing recipes for the cookbook, I just typed what was on the paper without paying any attention to what I was actually typing. Today I went back over a few of the recipes and realized that one lady who earned her living baking in a well-known (but sadly no longer in business) restaurant. The recipes she gave us are for restaurant quantities 

Rogers Golden Syrup is listed as an ingredient in many recipes. I always called this stuff "corn syrup" and thought that was the proper name for it. Well I thought a short history of the stuff and why it was so popular might make an interesting story so I started searching. Turns out it's not "corn syrup" at all and was in existence long before actual corn syrup was produced.

I'm always the last to know these things :lmao:

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> I'm fine Marc. thanks for asking...


Good to hear, Diane. Glad you are coming back to The Shang on a more regular basis. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm always the last to know these things." Well, Margaret, better to know now that the recipe is for 20 than to have people wonder where they went wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess that this is as good a time as any to call it a night. Have to bring in my car early to have the snow tires taken off, so someone else will have to make breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Rogers Golden Syrup is listed as an ingredient in many recipes. I always called this stuff "corn syrup" and thought that was the proper name for it. Well I thought a short history of the stuff and why it was so popular might make an interesting story so I started searching. Turns out it's not "corn syrup" at all and was in existence long before actual corn syrup was produced.
> 
> I'm always the last to know these things :lmao:
> 
> Take care, Margaret


No surprise to me Margaret. "Corn syrup" was always marketed in a tin with a cone shaped top with a screw off lid and sold as "Lily White" brand.

"Rogers Golden" syrup always came in a tin with a flat lid that pried off much like a can of paint.

Either one mixed with a bit of butter and spread on a freshly baked slice of home made white bread was a treat to die for as a kid in the 1950s.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> No surprise to me Margaret. "Corn syrup" was always marketed in a tin with a cone shaped top with a screw off lid and sold as "Lily White" brand.
> 
> "Rogers Golden" syrup always came in a tin with a flat lid that pried off much like a can of paint.
> 
> Either one mixed with a bit of butter and spread on a freshly baked slice of home made white bread was a treat to die for as a kid in the 1950s.


Ah yes. The memories! We couldn't afford butter, but golden syrup on fresh baked bread toasted on the coals of the open stove was indeed a treat.

I don't think we ever had the Lily White brand, but these days, a no-name brand of corn syrup comes in a container that looks like the container of the real thing but is a lot cheaper. I'm going to make sure I buy the real thing next time.

Margaret


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

+6 here, and rising, and brilliant sunshine galore. 
Kids back in school and playschool and now I will get at it
and fix this place up and get it back to shape.
Then a cup of java and a sandwich on the glassed in balcony
that Siobhán tidied up yesterday, enjoying the fine weather.
Have a good day all.
.............
Jalál 4 / April 12

_"These days are God's days, a moment of which
ages and centuries can never rival. An atom, in these
days, is as the sun, a drop as the ocean. One single
breath exhaled in the love of God and for His service
is written down by the Pen of Glory as a princely deed."_
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. 7C with beautiful sunshine and blue skies here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is almost 9AM here in St.John's, but I shall make a fine breakfast for one and all who rise and shine with the morning sun. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. 7C with beautiful sunshine and blue skies here as well.


It will get even better. :clap:
Keep you fingers crossed. 

It's 13:50 PM here and it has climbed up to 11C now.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Up a bit late and SAP is just done with an Rp type of story to start the week.

I also posted a new thread with an item I will use tomorrow entitled, "Can You Explain What This Man Is Sitting On?". Please check it out as I would love some opinions to accompany the item tomorrow.

Now, it is off to work I go and thanks for the brekkie Marc, I can sure use it this moring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great pics on SAP this morning, especially the ones re pain, grief, respect, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It will get even better. :clap:
> Keep you fingers crossed.
> 
> It's 13:50 PM here and it has climbed up to 11C now.


We are at 10C Caman, now at 10:47AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget Terry Fox.

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - St. John's to mark Marathon of Hope anniversary

Terry Fox: DAY 1: April 12, 1980 - CBC Archives


----------



## Cameo

Another morning pic from the north









Gorgeous day outside today.

Marc - how is the adoption situation going? 

Diane - glad to see you here and hoping you are well, with lots of sunny days to brighten things up. How is Fidget?

Caman - seems you had a wonderful time with your wife - how much longer before the move?


Hopes that everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Another morning pic from the north
> 
> View attachment 13893
> 
> 
> Gorgeous day outside today.
> 
> Marc - how is the adoption situation going?
> 
> Diane - glad to see you here and hoping you are well, with lots of sunny days to brighten things up. How is Fidget?
> 
> Caman - seems you had a wonderful time with your wife - how much longer before the move?
> 
> 
> Hopes that everyone is well and happy.


Morning, Jeanne. How are you today? Great pic. 

Deborah and I decided to become foster parents rather than try to adopt. The waiting period can be up to 10 years. So, we are doing the PRIDE course, which is mandatory for all who are going to adopt or become caregivers (the new term for foster parents). Then, we have to renovate our home to get some rooms up to the standards needed for a caregiver home. So, we might be ready to accept a child or two by Aug. We shall see.

We figured that we had so much to share and a large enough home for everyone, so this was a better route to follow since there are so many children at-risk.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I decided to become foster parents rather than try to adopt. The waiting period can be up to 10 years. So, we are doing the PRIDE course, which is mandatory for all who are going to adopt or become caregivers (the new term for foster parents). Then, we have to renovate our home to get some rooms up to the standards needed for a caregiver home. So, we might be ready to accept a child or two by Aug. We shall see.
> 
> We figured that we had so much to share and a large enough home for everyone, so this was a better route to follow since there are so many children at-risk.


Congratulations Marc and Deborah! I admire anyone who is able and willing to share like that.

My former sister-in-law has been a foster parent for about 20 years and mostly takes in at-risk babies. Many are crack babies, many have already been abused within a month of birth. She ended up adopting two over the years and it's been a delight to see how well these children developed with her loving care. One is now 20 years old and in the air force. The other is a delightful 6 year old. 

We're getting "white rain" here this morning. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Congratulations Marc and Deborah! I admire anyone who is able and willing to share like that.
> 
> My former sister-in-law has been a foster parent for about 20 years and mostly takes in at-risk babies. Many are crack babies, many have already been abused within a month of birth. She ended up adopting two over the years and it's been a delight to see how well these children developed with her loving care. One is now 20 years old and in the air force. The other is a delightful 6 year old.
> 
> We're getting "white rain" here this morning.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Morning, Margaret. How are you today?

We may not be able to adopt any of these children, because of our age, but we can still provide a loving and safe home environment here. I was going to retire in 3 1/2 years, and then we thought we would move to Nova Scotia. The thought of retiring was not all that pleasing to me, and yet, I did not mind giving up the NL winters. Still, those plans are out of the question for now, since we can't take a foster child out of the province to live. However, if the truth be known, it will be a good feeling to know that we are helping a child in true need of some love and attention.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Margaret. How are you today?
> 
> We may not be able to adopt any of these children, because of our age, but we can still provide a loving and safe home environment here. I was going to retire in 3 1/2 years, and then we thought we would move to Nova Scotia. The thought of retiring was not all that pleasing to me, and yet, I did not mind giving up the NL winters. Still, those plans are out of the question for now, since we can't take a foster child out of the province to live. However, if the truth be known, it will be a good feeling to know that we are helping a child in true need of some love and attention.


I'm well, thanks.

Marc, when Karen adopted the little girl who is now 6, she had been looking after her since she was a week old. The child's father had thrown her against the wall and she had vision problems and was thought to be brain-damaged. Karen worked her loving magic and the child showed signs of developing normally. The authorities tried to place her, but without Karen's intense mothering, she lost function quickly. Karen was technically too old to be an adoptive parent at that time, but the authorities realized that it was still a good match and the adoption proceeded. It helped that Karen's three natural sons all agreed to be adoptive parents of the little girl as well. I don't know the details of the paperwork, but Mia is now permanently safe in a loving home.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I'm well, thanks.
> 
> Marc, when Karen adopted the little girl who is now 6, she had been looking after her since she was a week old. The child's father had thrown her against the wall and she had vision problems and was thought to be brain-damaged. Karen worked her loving magic and the child showed signs of developing normally. The authorities tried to place her, but without Karen's intense mothering, she lost function quickly. Karen was technically too old to be an adoptive parent at that time, but the authorities realized that it was still a good match and the adoption proceeded. It helped that Karen's three natural sons all agreed to be adoptive parents of the little girl as well. I don't know the details of the paperwork, but Mia is now permanently safe in a loving home.
> 
> Take care, Margaret



What a great story, Margaret. We have agreed to take babies as well as toddlers and children up until the age of about 8. We have agreed to take siblings, or two children from different families. My wife will take a leave of absence from her job so that she can be a caregiver mom full time, which is what some of these kids need. I shall be working from home, so that helps as well.

Tell Karen that in the Jewish faith she performed a major "mitzvah" which is Yiddish for "a good deed". To save or protect a life is one of the most important tasks of all Jewish people, and anyone who undertakes this sort of deed, regardless of religion, is consider to be a "worthy person" in the eyes of God. Tell her "Shalom, from Dr.G." Merci.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Jeanne, Sonal and Margaret.

Marc: He was a brave man Terry. :clap:

I hope you and Deborah will be chosen as soon as the course is done.

Keep going, we are up to 12C now.  

Jeanne: We hope that it will be in August and not later the that. 

Margaret: Sometimes the authorities do understand that rules and regulation
should not block our ability to use common sense, thank God for that. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. We have to get the renos done first. We shall see.

12.2C here under sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## winwintoo

Cookbook meeting at 11 this morning.

I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, *sigh*

Margaret


----------



## friend

Margaret: You will be fine. 
You will not lose your tempura, eh sorry, temper.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. The Foster home plan seems to be moving along quickly. That's good. There are so many at risk kids out there needing somebody to care. 

Caman - Your weather sounds glorious. More snow here. Ughhhhhhh.

Margaret - uh ohhh... Good luck. 

Don - Off to check out SAP - I though the guy sitting reading a newspaper was interesting. I agree with the comments that there is some sort of rigid support under his clothing holding him in place. I expect that they roll him out already on the stand and then when he's had enough of immobility...they roll him out of public view to detach him from the stand.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, but Margaret, wouldn't it be such a relief to just lose your temper? (Well, for a minute, anyway.)


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Don - Off to check out SAP - I though the guy sitting reading a newspaper was interesting. I agree with the comments that there is some sort of rigid support under his clothing holding him in place. I expect that they roll him out already on the stand and then when he's had enough of immobility...they roll him out of public view to detach him from the stand.


Well that, or they have to undress him in public to get him off the stand. :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Cookbook meeting at 11 this morning.
> 
> I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, I will not lose my temper, *sigh*
> 
> Margaret


Stay focused, Margaret, and stay calm. Thus, you shall not lose your temper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. When does Kacey come home? 

"Thanks for breakfast Marc. The Foster home plan seems to be moving along quickly. That's good. There are so many at risk kids out there needing somebody to care." Sad, but all too true. 600 children at last count here in NL need some emergency short/long term care due to various high-risk factors. Still, as my wife reminds me for each one we take in that is one less that is in harms way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I give the following passage to my students at the onset of each semester.


Here's a story that speaks to the difference that one person can make.
We should never stop trying to make a difference even if it is only in the life of one child!

The Starfish Story

Once upon a time there was a wise man who used to go to the ocean to do his writing. He had a habit of walking on the beach before he began his work.

One day he was walking along the shore. As he looked down the beach, he saw a human figure moving like a dancer. He smiled to himself to think of someone who would dance outside during the day.

So he began to walk faster to catch up. As he got closer, he saw that it was a young man and the young man wasn't dancing, but instead he was reaching down to the shore, picking up something and very gently throwing it into the ocean.

As he got closer he called out, "Good morning! What are you doing?"

The young man paused, looked up and replied, "Throwing starfish in the ocean." 

"I guess I should have asked, why are you throwing starfish in the ocean?"

"The sun is up and the tide is going out. And if I don't throw them in they'll die."

"But, young man, don't you realize that there are miles and miles of beach and starfish all along it. You can't possibly make a difference!"

The young man listened politely. Then bent down, picked up another starfish and threw it into the sea, past the breaking waves and said- "It made a difference for that one."


----------



## Dr.G.

Mourning the Death of Handwriting - TIME

An interesting article on handwriting ................ which I don't do well anymore.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Mourning the Death of Handwriting - TIME
> 
> An interesting article on handwriting ................ which I don't do well anymore.


Marc, that was a challenge for me when I first started doing the literacy tutoring... I had to re-learn how to print neatly. 

My cursive writing has always been messy, though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, that was a challenge for me when I first started doing the literacy tutoring... I had to re-learn how to print neatly.
> 
> My cursive writing has always been messy, though.


I found this problematic when I taught grade six ............ along with my personal learning disability with spelling.


----------



## winwintoo

Meeting is over, now I'm going to kick back for a week and concentrate on my hobbies.

I invited the president of the social club to the meeting. He had called the RCMP to ask about scams etc. and they told him it was a very bad idea to have any identifying information in the book.

So I chaired the meeting and the first thing I did was ask for a vote as to having names - it was 4 out of 7 in favour of names. Then the president spoke up and shared his conversation with the RCMP and I explained the position of the building owners - which is that they could be held liable if any future harm arises from the book. 

In the end, I re-stated my original vision for the book and asked for another vote to see if people were willing to carry on while adhering to my vision and they all said yes. 

At the end of the meeting, two people looked as if they were about to explode and another lady came to me after the meeting to say she has lost interest.

We shall see.
Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> Meeting is over, now I'm going to kick back for a week and concentrate on my hobbies.
> 
> I invited the president of the social club to the meeting. He had called the RCMP to ask about scams etc. and they told him it was a very bad idea to have any identifying information in the book.
> 
> So I chaired the meeting and the first thing I did was ask for a vote as to having names - it was 4 out of 7 in favour of names. Then the president spoke up and shared his conversation with the RCMP and I explained the position of the building owners - which is that they could be held liable if any future harm arises from the book.
> 
> In the end, I re-stated my original vision for the book and asked for another vote to see if people were willing to carry on while adhering to my vision and they all said yes.
> 
> At the end of the meeting, two people looked as if they were about to explode and another lady came to me after the meeting to say she has lost interest.
> 
> We shall see.
> Margaret


Margaret, some people have their heads in their - you know whats and will never see the light because of the location of their head.


----------



## MaxPower

Don loved the article on the 10 cars to drive before you die. Although one of those cars is on my must have list before I die. The 1970 Hemi Cuda.

I was a little confused by the names of the colours. Although it was from Car and Drive so it must be correct - Vitamin C (that’s orange), Lemon Twist (yellow), and Sassy Grass (green). I always thought the green was called "Sublime Lime" and the purple was "Plum Crazy". Can you verify these?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Don loved the article on the 10 cars to drive before you die. Although one of those cars is on my must have list before I die. The 1970 Hemi Cuda.
> 
> I was a little confused by the names of the colours. Although it was from Car and Drive so it must be correct - Vitamin C (that’s orange), Lemon Twist (yellow), and Sassy Grass (green). I always thought the green was called "Sublime Lime" and the purple was "Plum Crazy". Can you verify these?


Warren, many nick names evolved for those colours, but the big three were officially "high impact" colours listed by Chrysler such as "Vitamin C", "In-Violet", and "Moulin Rouge".

Plymouth Barracuda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Warren, many nick names evolved for those colours, but the big three were officially "high impact" colours listed by Chrysler such as "Vitamin C", "In-Violet", and "Moulin Rouge".
> 
> Plymouth Barracuda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I thought they must have been correct since the article came from C&D.


----------



## SINC

I am a lucky man Warren as I have had the privilege to drive three of those cars, the Ford Model T (I actually owned one) the Mini Cooper S and my buddy's orange Hemi ‘Cuda.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm hoping I'll get to drive my buddy's Lamborghini Murciélago soon. I'll post pics if I do.


----------



## Mckitrick

Good afternoon folks.
Don - I don't see the article on 10 cars to drive before you die.. Is it buried?
Margaret - How old is Mia now?


----------



## SINC

Mckitrick said:


> Good afternoon folks.
> Don - I don't see the article on 10 cars to drive before you die.. Is it buried?


Paul, it is in the item headed "WEBBITS".


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Meeting is over, now I'm going to kick back for a week and concentrate on my hobbies.
> 
> I invited the president of the social club to the meeting. He had called the RCMP to ask about scams etc. and they told him it was a very bad idea to have any identifying information in the book.
> 
> So I chaired the meeting and the first thing I did was ask for a vote as to having names - it was 4 out of 7 in favour of names. Then the president spoke up and shared his conversation with the RCMP and I explained the position of the building owners - which is that they could be held liable if any future harm arises from the book.
> 
> In the end, I re-stated my original vision for the book and asked for another vote to see if people were willing to carry on while adhering to my vision and they all said yes.
> 
> At the end of the meeting, two people looked as if they were about to explode and another lady came to me after the meeting to say she has lost interest.
> 
> We shall see.
> Margaret


You handled the situation well with poise and professionalism, Margaret. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Warren and Paul. How is Life treating you both these days?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. When does Kacey come home?


She just got home....I am now doing a pile of laundry (everything that was in her suitcase- worn or not) ......the last hotel, although rated 3 stars out of 5, was a dump and had cockroaches and bed bugs. (shudder) Some kids actually got bitten. 

She has lots of great photos and stories. Now my challenge is to keep her awake as long as possible to help bring her back to this time zone. 

The suitcase itself has now gone out to spend the night in the snow......take THAT any bedbugs that may have tried to immigrate to Canada...(eeeesh! - I do not do bugs well)


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Meeting is over, now I'm going to kick back for a week and concentrate on my hobbies.
> 
> I invited the president of the social club to the meeting. He had called the RCMP to ask about scams etc. and they told him it was a very bad idea to have any identifying information in the book.
> 
> So I chaired the meeting and the first thing I did was ask for a vote as to having names - it was 4 out of 7 in favour of names. Then the president spoke up and shared his conversation with the RCMP and I explained the position of the building owners - which is that they could be held liable if any future harm arises from the book.
> 
> In the end, I re-stated my original vision for the book and asked for another vote to see if people were willing to carry on while adhering to my vision and they all said yes.
> 
> At the end of the meeting, two people looked as if they were about to explode and another lady came to me after the meeting to say she has lost interest.
> 
> We shall see.
> Margaret


Sounds like good news overall to me. Good job Margaret!


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> She just got home....I am now doing a pile of laundry (everything that was in her suitcase- worn or not) ......the last hotel, although rated 3 stars out of 5, was a dump and had cockroaches and bed bugs. (shudder) Some kids actually got bitten.
> 
> She has lots of great photos and stories. Now my challenge is to keep her awake as long as possible to help bring her back to this time zone.
> 
> The suitcase itself has now gone out to spend the night in the snow......take THAT any bedbugs that may have tried to immigrate to Canada...(eeeesh! - I do not do bugs well)


You'll want to do a nit check too. (Three of the four girls in my daughter's room on a similar trip with similar quality of hotel came home with lice.)


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> ......the last hotel, although rated 3 stars out of 5, was a dump and had cockroaches and bed bugs. (shudder) Some kids actually got bitten.
> 
> ......The suitcase itself has now gone out to spend the night in the snow......take THAT any bedbugs that may have tried to immigrate to Canada...(eeeesh! - I do not do bugs well)


Have you met my wife?? She is the Lysol Queen.


----------



## MaxPower

Actually I'm surprised that I never got anything when I backpacked across Europe, staying in Hostels and sleeping on trains.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> You'll want to do a nit check too. (Three of the four girls in my daughter's room on a similar trip with similar quality of hotel came home with lice.)


AuuugghhHHHH! Do you hear that sound of rubbery flapping? Auuuuugghhh!
... That's my skin doing the major crawlie dance........

(Thanks for the "head's up Elaine)


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Have you met my wife?? She is the Lysol Queen.


Good Idea... (goes to find X-Large can of Lysol)


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> AuuugghhHHHH! Do you hear that sound of rubbery flapping? Auuuuugghhh!
> ... That's my skin doing the major crawlie dance........
> 
> (Thanks for the "head's up Elaine)


snOrt! Thanks for the visual Kim. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Good Idea... (goes to find X-Large can of Lysol)


She's her own worst enemy. She watches all of these exposés and gets all freaked out about the cleanliness of hotels, quality of food, germs on this, on that....you get the idea.


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> She's her own worst enemy. She watches all of these exposés and gets all freaked out about the cleanliness of hotels, quality of food, germs on this, on that....you get the idea.


I call her "Howie". As in Howie Mandell.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> snOrt! Thanks for the visual Kim. :lmao::lmao:


You're welcome.....

I've now commenced handling all laundry with extra long BBQ tongs, a surgical mask and a kitchen blow torch. Nothin' had better even twitch, or it's gonna get it.


----------



## SINC

Such a darn shame, all that protein goin' to waste 'n all.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Such a darn shame, all that protein goin' to waste 'n all.


It took me a bit to figure out what you were talkin' about Don. Good one.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Such a darn shame, all that protein goin' to waste 'n all.


aaahhhhhHHH...ack ack ack
Continuing to gear up...now have safety glasses, and a can of industrial strength Lysol.
Will have to make sure I don't panic fire the Lysol and the blow torch simultaneously.....\
...m u s t s t a y c a l m . . . .
eeeeekkkkk! EeeeeK! EEEEEEEEK!


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> It took me a bit to figure out what you were talkin' about Don. Good one.


Geez, never had smoked nits around a campfire, Warren? Couple of beer, someone tells a joke, ya suck in to have that big laugh, and presto, instant protein, to which you react, ah, what the hell and swallow a beer to wash it down.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Hi Jeanne! I love your pictures, it looks so peaceful. Fidget is doing OK, just a little nuts after the winter that won't end...  He needs some outside time and walks but days like today... it's barely above freezing and snowing a little AGAIN... 
Otherwise everything is OK... 



Cameo said:


> Another morning pic from the north
> 
> View attachment 13893
> 
> 
> Gorgeous day outside today.
> 
> Marc - how is the adoption situation going?
> 
> Diane - glad to see you here and hoping you are well, with lots of sunny days to brighten things up. How is Fidget?
> 
> Caman - seems you had a wonderful time with your wife - how much longer before the move?
> 
> 
> Hopes that everyone is well and happy.


Kim, *lol** 
Good luck in your war against the bugs!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> She just got home....I am now doing a pile of laundry (everything that was in her suitcase- worn or not) ......the last hotel, although rated 3 stars out of 5, was a dump and had cockroaches and bed bugs. (shudder) Some kids actually got bitten.
> 
> She has lots of great photos and stories. Now my challenge is to keep her awake as long as possible to help bring her back to this time zone.
> 
> The suitcase itself has now gone out to spend the night in the snow......take THAT any bedbugs that may have tried to immigrate to Canada...(eeeesh! - I do not do bugs well)


Good luck, Kim. Thank Kacey for me for her "mitzvah" with the stone.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Actually I'm surprised that I never got anything when I backpacked across Europe, staying in Hostels and sleeping on trains.


Same here, Warren. Hitched all over Europe way back when.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Our doxies have spring fever and are starting to dig little holes in the back garden. No snow here, which they actually like so long as it is not slushy.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Mckitrick

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Warren and Paul. How is Life treating you both these days?


Life is awesome as usual!! . Et toi?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Geez, never had smoked nits around a campfire, Warren? Couple of beer, someone tells a joke, ya suck in to have that big laugh, and presto, instant protein, to which you react, ah, what the hell and swallow a beer to wash it down.


It's happened before. I just wasn't too quick on the draw. That's all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mckitrick said:


> Life is awesome as usual!! . Et toi?


Busy, very busy as the semester ends and finals start to roll in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Mckitrick

G'night Marc!


----------



## winwintoo

Mckitrick said:


> Good afternoon folks.
> Don - I don't see the article on 10 cars to drive before you die.. Is it buried?
> Margaret - How old is Mia now?


I think Mia is 6 now and in school. Doing well after a very bad start.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to the day before hump day. The DBHD buffet is set up and ready to go along with hot tea and coffee. Try a glass of our freshly squeezed pineapple juice this morning. Very refreshing.

SAP's up with a yarn about cold hard cash that may surprise many of you.

Now it's time for me to head back to bed. Been up since midnight (went down at 8:00) and a few more hours of checking out the inside of my eyelids is in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks ever so much for the DBHD buffet and especially the glass of our freshly squeezed pineapple juice ............... which is very labor intensive. Merci, mon ami.

Just got back from Toyota to get my snow tires taken off the Echo. Now, it's back to grading.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Don and Marc.

Thanks for breakfast Don. It will hit the spot this morning, especially the coffee since I was up late last night watching 24. I'm still blown away how this season is turning out. Why they couldn't have done this two seasons ago to save the series, is beyond me.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: Still up, but headed back to bed soon. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## MaxPower

Get some well deserved sleep Don. Maintaining SAP Is probably no easy task and we all appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning Don and Marc.
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Don. It will hit the spot this morning, especially the coffee since I was up late last night watching 24. I'm still blown away how this season is turning out. Why they couldn't have done this two seasons ago to save the series, is beyond me.


My son and I tape 24 and then watch it the following day so we can skip theough the commercials. I still wonder how they are going to end this series, along with LOST. We shall see.

How are the boys and Little G-man?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> My son and I tape 24 and then watch it the following day so we can skip theough the commercials. I still wonder how they are going to end this series, along with LOST. We shall see.
> 
> How are the boys and Little G-man?


After watching last weeks 24, I thought it was over. I realized my mistake after checking online if it was the last episode. I too wonder how they are going to wrap up both series in time.

It's too bad that two great series are going off the air though.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Warren and all. 

Sitting writing a wee bit.
Nice weather today too, with 11C and a clear sky.
Kids starting to come home and I'm going to go
and put two letter in the postbox.
Spoke briefly with Anna this morning.
Can't wait until we go, she is such a nice person.
I will pray harder for a speedy processing of those greencards.
..............
Jalál 5 / April 13

_God is merciful.
In His mercy He answers the prayers of all His servants 
when according to His supreme wisdom it is necessary._
Ábdu'l-Bahá

_And all things, whatsoever ye shall ask in prayer,
believing, ye shall receive_.
Matthew 21:22


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> After watching last weeks 24, I thought it was over. I realized my mistake after checking online if it was the last episode. I too wonder how they are going to wrap up both series in time.
> 
> It's too bad that two great series are going off the air though.


Yes, 24 has really gotten better this season, with realistic plots. Once again, Jack gets through a crisis with no sleep. 

As for lost, that will be a tougher endline. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Yes, count yourself lucky if you are able to get one of those greencards from the US.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Yes, count yourself lucky if you are able to get one of those greencards from the US.


What a difference between US and Taiwan. You would think Taiwan has enough people - something like 30 million in a land area the size of Vancouver Island - but to get a "green card" to work there, you go there, get a job and then apply for a it. It's not called a green card, but it's the same idea.

Also even before you get the "green card" you can avail yourself of the free medical service. You do have to pay for the Dr, certificate that says you're fit to work, but that's to be expected.

I don't know abut Canada, but I imagine it's just as difficult as the US.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

I think about how easily I got my Landed Immigrant status for Canada back in 1977. I have to chuckle when I recall the folks at the Canadian Consulate in Atlanta, GA trying to talk me out of coming to NL, but rather, suggesting that I go to NS or PEI. When I told them that I had a job waiting for me at Memorial University of Newfoundland, I was told "There are plenty of other universities in NS and PEI." Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. I trust you are well and less stressed today.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, 24 has really gotten better this season, with realistic plots. Once again, Jack gets through a crisis with no sleep.
> 
> As for lost, that will be a tougher endline. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


Tonights LOST is a Hugo-centric episode. FYI.


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> I don't know abut Canada, but I imagine it's just as difficult as the US.


It's not hard at all. We let Marc into the country didn't we? 

**Sorry Marc. I couldn't resist the jab. It's all in good fun.**

Truth be known, Marc is probably a better Canadian than I am.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Tonights LOST is a Hugo-centric episode. FYI.


Good, since I really like Hugo. Hope he is "the one". We shall see. 

SERIES FINALES - Super TV season finale guide! (2010 edition)


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It's not hard at all. We let Marc into the country didn't we?
> 
> **Sorry Marc. I couldn't resist the jab. It's all in good fun.**
> 
> Truth be known, Marc is probably a better Canadian than I am.


Laugh if you will, but an obvious thumb print and coffee stain almost kept me out when the Canadian Consulate in Atlanta said that I had both TB and lung cancer, and thus, needed a doctor's not to say I was now well enough to come to Canada.

Then, when I came to Immigration in Montreal, I was held up because someone in Atlanta's Can. Consulate spelled my first name Mark on my Landed Immigrant papers, and it did not jive with my US passport. Luckily, I told them that my mother was born in Montreal, and thus, she named me Marc, spelled with a "c". That got me into the country.

So, Warren, jab and poke all you want, since I have been through it once before. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Truth be known, Marc is probably a better Canadian than I am." I don't consider myself a better Canadian than anyone. I just try to practice and support the six rights and four responsibilities of Canadian citizenship which were on the citizenship test and that we had to explain in one of the two official languages.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Laugh if you will, but an obvious thumb print and coffee stain almost kept me out when the Canadian Consulate in Atlanta said that I had both TB and lung cancer, and thus, needed a doctor's not to say I was now well enough to come to Canada.
> 
> Then, when I came to Immigration in Montreal, I was held up because someone in Atlanta's Can. Consulate spelled my first name Mark on my Landed Immigrant papers, and it did not jive with my US passport. Luckily, I told them that my mother was born in Montreal, and thus, she named me Marc, spelled with a "c". That got me into the country.
> 
> So, Warren, jab and poke all you want, since I have been through it once before. Paix, mon ami.


I was just having fun Marc. Truth be known that this country is a much better place with people like you in it. We need more people like you in this world.

It is also a fact that when I poke fun at someone, they shouldn't take it the wrong way, rather as a compliment, since I only poke fun at people I like and respect. Marc, I truly respect and like you. So there.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I think about how easily I got my Landed Immigrant status for Canada back in 1977. I have to chuckle when I recall the folks at the Canadian Consulate in Atlanta, GA trying to talk me out of coming to NL, but rather, suggesting that I go to NS or PEI. When I told them that I had a job waiting for me at Memorial University of Newfoundland, I was told "There are plenty of other universities in NS and PEI." Go figure.


:lmao::clap: Madness that. Weird people. 

I was going to move to Canada back in 1980 and went to the Embassy.
The Lady I spoke to said that unfortunately they had just changed the 
immigration laws a month ago and now it was much tougher to get a Visa.
But did I play ice-hockey by any chance? I said I didn't. But your mother was 
Norwegian and you live in Sweden at the present, sure you know how to 
play hockey. No, I said, I'm useless. But I can help you and we can get you into 
a minor team or a college team. All you have to do is to stand on a pair of skates,
hold a hockey stick and play a few games. Sure you can do that. :clap:
I did pass on the offer.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Hope all are well. I am still on bug patrol here.....

There is more snow here too - auurgh.


Caman - Is there an option for you and yours to obtain a temporary immigrant status in the meantime - or does that just bung up the application for green cards?

When we lived in the States, we were there under L1 and L2 status.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Hope all are well. I am still on bug patrol here.....
> 
> There is more snow here too - auurgh.
> 
> 
> Caman - Is there an option for you and yours to obtain a temporary immigrant status in the meantime - or does that just bung up the application for green cards?
> 
> When we lived in the States, we were there under L1 and L2 status.


Good evening Kim. 

That would bring on an additional cost of $2.000, which I don't like to fork out.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I was just having fun Marc. Truth be known that this country is a much better place with people like you in it. We need more people like you in this world.
> 
> It is also a fact that when I poke fun at someone, they shouldn't take it the wrong way, rather as a compliment, since I only poke fun at people I like and respect. Marc, I truly respect and like you. So there.


Thank you, Warren. Coming from you, a person whom I have come to respect, I take that as a fine compliment. I know that you were just having some fun with me. As I have stated under my avatar "Canadian by Choice". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> :lmao::clap: Madness that. Weird people.
> 
> I was going to move to Canada back in 1980 and went to the Embassy.
> The Lady I spoke to said that unfortunately they had just changed the
> immigration laws a month ago and now it was much tougher to get a Visa.
> But did I play ice-hockey by any chance? I said I didn't. But your mother was
> Norwegian and you live in Sweden at the present, sure you know how to
> play hockey. No, I said, I'm useless. But I can help you and we can get you into
> a minor team or a college team. All you have to do is to stand on a pair of skates,
> hold a hockey stick and play a few games. Sure you can do that. :clap:
> I did pass on the offer.


Good one, Caman. I was asked if I could skate when I went for my interview at the Canadian Consulate. I said that I was like a drunken giraffe on roller skates whenever I laced up ice skates. They laughed, since few of them had a chance to skate on ice in Georgia.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Hope all are well. I am still on bug patrol here.....
> 
> There is more snow here too - auurgh.
> 
> 
> Caman - Is there an option for you and yours to obtain a temporary immigrant status in the meantime - or does that just bung up the application for green cards?
> 
> When we lived in the States, we were there under L1 and L2 status.


Kim, when the warmth and dryness of summer comes, you shall be grateful for this moisture.

How is Kacey today?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Strangely tired, but otherwise just fine.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Strangely tired, but otherwise just fine.


Hi Sonal.
Good night all.
Time for bread.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Strangely tired, but otherwise just fine.


Good to hear. Hang in there, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Sonal.
> Good night all.
> Time for bread.


Good night, Caman. Have a good sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...


Evening, Diane. How are you today?


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all. Just put a batch of Chocolate Chip Cookies in the oven. The boys are hovering like vultures.


----------



## Dreambird

Freezing Marc, as winter seems to have returned. Otherwise just fine thanks...


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Evening all. Just put a batch of Chocolate Chip Cookies in the oven. The boys are hovering like vultures.


I am an oatmeal raisin cookie lover from way back, but don't be surprised to see my son hovering around the oven just behind your boys, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Freezing Marc, as winter seems to have returned. Otherwise just fine thanks...


+3C and very foggy here, Diane. Snow is forecast for regions west of St.John's, but not us ............... we hope. We shall see tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. First one in The Cafe Chez Marc can make the Over the Hump Day breakfast. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> I am an oatmeal raisin cookie lover from way back, but don't be surprised to see my son hovering around the oven just behind your boys, Warren.


In our house there's only _one_ kind of cookie.....


----------



## Ena

Evening all.

i haven't been here for a couple of days as my 6 year old iMac bit the dust on Sunday (or whatever the correct term is for a dead computer 

So today.....I picked up....a new iMac! Mmmmm! Love the smell of a new machine. I really like the new mouse too. Adapted to using it in no time. 

Off to explore. See you soon


----------



## KC4

Hi Ann - Congrats on the new machine. Sounds great!


MMmmm...do I smell Chocolate chip cookies???
Hmmmm?

Yeah Diane - Isn't it freeeeeezing? I'm chilled to the bone too. Brrrrr. 

...NEED ...WARM ...COOOooooOOOKIE

(please) 
(thanks)


----------



## winwintoo

Why am I awake now?

I think I fell asleep about 4 this afternoon. Woke up about 10:30. It might be a long night.

Did someone say there were cookies? I nice cookie and some non-coffee warm stuff to drink might help me get back to sleep.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I just finished today's issue of SAP and dropped by to put up the Over The Hump Day buffet. Your favourite tea and coffee are fresh, hot and ready as well. As a special treat this morning, we have a side table of home made preserves, bagels, sticky buns and fresh butter.

On another note, do you turn on the light when you get up to pee in the middle of the night? If you don't, good for you, but if you do, be forewarned. Today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the home made preserves and bagels for the OtHD Breakfast. I don't turn on the light ................ but maybe I should go over to SAP to see what I am missing. We shall see .......... I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Evening all.
> 
> i haven't been here for a couple of days as my 6 year old iMac bit the dust on Sunday (or whatever the correct term is for a dead computer
> 
> So today.....I picked up....a new iMac! Mmmmm! Love the smell of a new machine. I really like the new mouse too. Adapted to using it in no time.
> 
> Off to explore. See you soon


Kudos on your new Mini, Ann. I love that machine, even though I have never owned one. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> So today.....I picked up....a new iMac!





Dr.G. said:


> Kudos on your new Mini, Ann. I love that machine, even though I have never owned one.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Marc, Ann bought a new iMac, not a Mini. You must have Mini on the brain today!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, Ann bought a new iMac, not a Mini. You must have Mini on the brain today!


Reading too many finals, I fear. I liked the Cube, and the original iMac. The new iMac would be great ................. so Ann should have a great experience.

"a new iMac! Mmmmm!" That looked just like a new Mac Mini to me. Must have more coffee ................. XX)


----------



## friend

Good morning Don, Marc and all. 

A slow day, since I'm tired after to few hours on my back.
Ah well, it's all in a days work for bicycle repairman. 
......
Jalál 6 / April 14

_Having created the world and all that liveth and
moveth therein, He, through the direct operation
of His unconstrained and sovereign Will, chose to
confer upon man the unique distinction and capacity
to know Him and to love Him - a capacity that must
needs be regarded as the generating impulse and
the primary purpose underlying the whole of creation_.
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you today?


----------



## friend

Hi Marc.
Not to bad, a wee bit tired though.
How are you yourself?

I was reading a bit about iPhone and I'm somewhat puzzled.
Are we meant to be happy that we will get adds in the phone through iAd?
Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure about iPhone, Caman. Don might know, since I don't own one.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Just got back from dropping my son off at school and renewing my sticker and drivers license. Always a fun experience and now I can drive legally again (I was a few weeks overdue).


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all.

Don: I read the article about getting up in the middle of the night and noticed it was from the Daily Mail, and it reminded me of this song - don't know if you've seen it or not, but it sums up the Daily Mail quite well:

YouTube - The Daily Mail Song

Ann: congrats on the new iMac

Everyone else: hope you're having good days.

Marc: Just fine, thank you.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure about iPhone, Caman. Don might know, since I don't own one.


You do not get any special ads on the iPhone that I know of. If I surf the web, I would get the same ads there that I would get on my MBP. Except for those annoying ads that take over the screen on the MBP by popping up across the site field. I never get those on the iPhone.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> Marc: Just fine, thank you.


I like your preemptive strike there Elaine.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don: I read the article about getting up in the middle of the night and noticed it was from the Daily Mail, and it reminded me of this song - don't know if you've seen it or not, but it sums up the Daily Mail quite well:


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap: Nope, never seen it before!

That's hilarious Elaine, thanks for the laugh of the day.


----------



## winwintoo

Morning. Coffee please and a quiet corner. Nothing stressful planned for today. It has finally stopped pouring rain but still overcast, so it looks like a good day to be quiet.

Caman, I think that keynote about the next version of the iPhone operating system was presented to developers and it's the developers who are meant to be excited about iAd. They stand to make a ton of money from it. We, the users, might enjoy watching some of the ads until somebody figures out how to fast forward through them :lmao:

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I like your preemptive strike there Elaine.


Afternoon, Warren. I shall not ask you how you are, nor your boys ........... but I would like to know how little Gizmo is growing. 

I will have you know that my PMs run 9 in favor of asking how a person is each day, 3 against, and 1 "Don't ask me how Life is treating me ever again of I will *#^#) &*# #&)@# )&!*$" Needless to say, I don't say anything to that person anymore. 

So, how is little G-man doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Sounds as if you could use some Sonal Special, a fine herbal tea, and a freshly baked scone. Interested?


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> :lmao::lmao::clap::clap: Nope, never seen it before!
> 
> That's hilarious Elaine, thanks for the laugh of the day.


You might enjoy this one too - it helps if you've seen the original version of the movie, 'Downfall' but this is known as 'getting the Downfall treatment' - there are a few of them around. This is 'Daily Mail gets the Downfall Treatment'

YouTube - Downfall: The Daily Mail version



MaxPower said:


> I like your preemptive strike there Elaine.


I see patterns ...

beejacon


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> You do not get any special ads on the iPhone that I know of. If I surf the web, I would get the same ads there that I would get on my MBP. Except for those annoying ads that take over the screen on the MBP by popping up across the site field. I never get those on the iPhone.


I think Caman was referring to the introduction of iAd. Will the ads be more intrusive on the iPhone as well as the iPad?


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for the videos Elaine. I had not seen Dan & Dan before but I love British humour so I'll be watching more of them - probably too much more.

Sinc, iAds is a new thing that was introduced in the last keynote along with OS 4 for iPhone. iAds allows developers to include interactive advertising in with their apps and the revenue from the ads will allow them to sell apps for much less money. I foresee a lot more apps being free and supported by the ads. The demo for iAds in the keynote was quite compelling so developers will be quite excited about it. The rest of us, not so much.

Marc, some quiet herbal tea sounds wonderful.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Warren. I shall not ask you how you are, nor your boys ........... but I would like to know how little Gizmo is growing.
> 
> I will have you know that my PMs run 9 in favor of asking how a person is each day, 3 against, and 1 "Don't ask me how Life is treating me ever again of I will *#^#) &*# #&)@# )&!*$" Needless to say, I don't say anything to that person anymore.
> 
> So, how is little G-man doing these days?


I am well today Marc. Thanks for asking  The boys are good, my son went back to school today. He wasn't feeling well the past two days - pink eye and a low grade fever. Tylenol and some left over pink eye medication did the trick.

Gizmo is well. Gizmo. He's getting bigger and stronger every day. I had to laugh when you mentioned the doxie pups are already 5 lbs. where Gizmo is around 8 lbs and he is 8 months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, some herbal tea coming right up. A freshly baked scone as well? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I am well today Marc. Thanks for asking  The boys are good, my son went back to school today. He wasn't feeling well the past two days - pink eye and a low grade fever. Tylenol and some left over pink eye medication did the trick.
> 
> Gizmo is well. Gizmo. He's getting bigger and stronger every day. I had to laugh when you mentioned the doxie pups are already 5 lbs. where Gizmo is around 8 lbs and he is 8 months.


Sorry to hear of your son's pink eye .........  Glad to hear that he is now on the mend.

Good to hear that Gizmo is well and growing, Warren. The pups are 6 weeks old today, and two are just over 6 pounds. Keep in mind that Gizmo's breed will restrict his overall weight, whereas a standard doxie can weigh anywhere from 20-30 pounds. Some recent pics of him would be nice. He is such a great looking dog.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> You do not get any special ads on the iPhone that I know of. If I surf the web, I would get the same ads there that I would get on my MBP. Except for those annoying ads that take over the screen on the MBP by popping up across the site field. I never get those on the iPhone.


It's a new "feature" called iAds.
As I understand it it's adds within apps. 
But why, except that Apple want more money, I don't know.
Weird and slightly disturbing.


----------



## SINC

Camán, Margaret explained it here and I am fine with developers getting more money if that is it's true purpose, but I suspect that it is Apple who stands to gain much more than any developer.



winwintoo said:


> Sinc, iAds is a new thing that was introduced in the last keynote along with OS 4 for iPhone. iAds allows developers to include interactive advertising in with their apps and the revenue from the ads will allow them to sell apps for much less money. I foresee a lot more apps being free and supported by the ads. The demo for iAds in the keynote was quite compelling so developers will be quite excited about it. The rest of us, not so much.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Camán, Margaret explained it here and I am fine with developers getting more money if that is it's true purpose, but I suspect that it is Apple who stands to gain much more than any developer.


Won't do much for us users though.
Appart giving us sore eyes. 
Greedy buggers.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Camán, Margaret explained it here and I am fine with developers getting more money if that is it's true purpose, but I suspect that it is Apple who stands to gain much more than any developer.


You know damn well they wouldn't do it if they didn't make a few bucks off of it. Apple Inc.'s not in it for the developers. It's something they can capitalize on, wrap it up in a nice, friendly package and sell it as a feature. All the while the developers probably have to pay for the ads themselves in hopes it will generate revenue for them.

I'm starting to get a bad taste in my mouth from Apple. It started when they started charging for their (at the time) dot Mac service, when it used to be free. It kind of went from there. I understand it takes money to develop and maintain these services, but it seemed shady that they enticed the consumer with a freebee and then started charging for it.

Don't get me wrong, I love Apple's products, it their business model that seems to be going the way of M$. Steve Jobs was quoted once by saying "I'd rather be a Pirate, than join the Navy".


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the sticky bun breakfast Don - Woot!

I'm not too keen on seeing ads on my iPhone...but if it means free or lower priced apps, then perhaps I will strive to tolerate them (do I have a choice?). 

Kacey was up at 4:30 a.m. today - still having trouble adjusting to the time zone change. 

Another cool and very windy day here. Ack. Stuff is blowing everywhere.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Kim. Coffee?


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Apple's products, it their business model that seems to be going the way of M$. Steve Jobs was quoted once by saying "I'd rather be a Pirate, than join the Navy".


Good morning Warren.
Same here, and I agree with you. 
In some way I do start to get a wee bit alienated by the 
greed that starts to emerge. I was hoping Apple was immune to it.
But apparently not so. 

Good morning Kim. 
Que pasa?


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Morning Kim. Coffee?


Yes, Please - fully caffeinated, thanks. Got any cookies left or did the vultures clean up all the remains?


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Good morning Kim.
> Que pasa?


¡Hola Caman!
Homework, Homework, Homework.

Right now working on something for my typography course....
What do you see so far (not finished yet)?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Went to go see a building with someone this morning and provide my "expert" opinion. Feels strange sometimes to try and do that.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ¡Hola Caman!
> Homework, Homework, Homework.
> 
> Right now working on something for my typography course....
> What do you see so far (not finished yet)?


Afternoon, Kim. Not sure what I see ................... but it looks interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Went to go see a building with someone this morning and provide my "expert" opinion. Feels strange sometimes to try and do that.


Afternoon, Sonal. Since you are knowledgeable re buildings, you would be a fine person to ask about an "expert opinion".


----------



## MLeh

Vincent?

(Very cool, btw)


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> Vincent?
> 
> (Very cool, btw)


YES! Woot!

It is an impressionistic portrait of Vincent using text/lyrics from Don McLean's Starry Starry Night song about Vincent - My favorite artist, my favorite song all rolled up into one. 

I may have zoomed in too much on his face - people are having trouble seeing it as a face. I wanted to make his eye the focal point and not be distracted too much by anything else.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> ¡Hola Caman!
> Homework, Homework, Homework.
> 
> Right now working on something for my typography course....
> What do you see so far (not finished yet)?


A family having a picnic in the park, children playing football,
a couple in a rowboat, three swans, someone flying a kite, 
and a girl riding a horse standing 16" 1 or 2 with eyes wild and green. 

Good evening Sonal and Elaine.


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> YES! Woot!
> 
> It is an impressionistic portrait of Vincent using text/lyrics from Don McLean's Starry Starry Night song about Vincent - My favorite artist, my favorite song all rolled up into one.
> 
> I may have zoomed in too much on his face - people are having trouble seeing it as a face. I wanted to make his eye the focal point and not be distracted too much by anything else.


It was the 'starry starry night' in the moustache that was the big clue for me, but I immediately knew it was a face.

(My favourite random synaptic connection is Al Stewart's 'Sirens of Titan' and the novel of the same name by Kurt Vonnegut Jr. Makes for fairly random conversations when an Al Stewart song comes on, and I suddenly start talking about predestination ... leaves a lot of people scratching their heads.)


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> YES! Woot!
> 
> It is an impressionistic portrait of Vincent using text/lyrics from Don McLean's Starry Starry Night song about Vincent - My favorite artist, my favorite song all rolled up into one.
> 
> I may have zoomed in too much on his face - people are having trouble seeing it as a face. I wanted to make his eye the focal point and not be distracted too much by anything else.


Of course the "vincent" title of the file wasn't a dead give away.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Of course the "vincent" title of the file wasn't a dead give away.


 :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just past 4PM here in St.John's, so I put out a freshly brewed pot of tea and some treats for anyone who wants to have some High Tea at the Empress Room of The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Sonal

Would love some.

Any crumpets with that?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Would love some.
> 
> Any crumpets with that?


Strange you should ask that, Sonal, because my wife asked the same thing this morning. We had some Mark's and Spencer's crumpets flown over with the regular flight to St.John's from London and they arrived about an hour ago ................ still warm.

So, we also have some homemade marmalade as well.


----------



## Sonal

Excellent.... nothing like tea and crumpets and marmalade.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> A family having a picnic in the park, children playing football,
> a couple in a rowboat, three swans, someone flying a kite,
> and a girl riding a horse standing 16" 1 or 2 with eyes wild and green.


Hahah! I wonder what Dr. Rorschach would say about that? 



MLeh said:


> It was the 'starry starry night' in the moustache that was the big clue for me, but I immediately knew it was a face.
> 
> (My favourite random synaptic connection is Al Stewart's 'Sirens of Titan' and the novel of the same name by Kurt Vonnegut Jr. Makes for fairly random conversations when an Al Stewart song comes on, and I suddenly start talking about predestination ... leaves a lot of people scratching their heads.)


Coincidentally I am in the midst of a Kurt Vonnegut read-a-thon. Have you read many of his works?


MaxPower said:


> Of course the "vincent" title of the file wasn't a dead give away.


Yeah....I was hoping the major hint would help. Maybe too much. 



Sonal said:


> Excellent.... nothing like tea and crumpets and marmalade.


I'm up for tea and crumpets too please and thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Coincidentally I am in the midst of a Kurt Vonnegut read-a-thon. Have you read many of his works?" I have read just about everything he has written, Caman. Started when I was a freshman in university and read his last book last published book in August.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "Coincidentally I am in the midst of a Kurt Vonnegut read-a-thon. Have you read many of his works?" I have read just about everything he has written, Caman. Started when I was a freshman in university and read his last book last published book in August.


I haven't read Vonnegut in years. I think it might have been all the way
back in the mid 80-ties. Time to have a go again. I really enjoy his works. :clap:


----------



## friend

Times up.
Until tomorrow then me friends.


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> Coincidentally I am in the midst of a Kurt Vonnegut read-a-thon. Have you read many of his works?


I've read a fair number of them, Kim. But not for a while - life is a bit hectic, so I've been stuck reading 'Walden' for about the last 6 months (in the bath, mostly, and somewhat fittingly, I think), although I did get all the way through 'Flatland' on my last flight. 

I went up to the Yukon for a day (work) and spent more time in the airport and on the plane than I did on the ground. While I was there (in the airport and in the air) I discovered an app for my iPod Touch which has a few classic books - Classics: Reading redefined, for iPhone & iPod Touch - and Flatland was one of them. So the first 'electronic' book I've ever read was about a 2 dimensional world. Sorta fitting to be reading about a 2 dimensional world on a 2 dimensional screen, I thought.

Seriously considering either a Kindle or an iPad as most of the time I find myself with leisure time for reading I don't have a book with me. I'll get through the books in the Classicsapp and then go from there.



> Yeah....I was hoping the major hint would help. Maybe too much.


Where is the title of the file? I didn't see that ... or if I did, I didn't 'see' it consciously. But if it's there ... that is a definite clue! As I said before - it was the 'starry starry night' and knowing that particular portrait of Van Gogh that made it easy for me.


----------



## Cameo

Hello all.

Beautiful day here again today. Can't complain about the weather.

They are putting Ads on the iPhone? If so, glad I don't have one. It's a service we
already pay for so don't see the sense in having to put up with advertising as well.

Well, nobody told me that taking care of the elderly made ME the bad guy.......I may have said this already - but I go from sweetie pie to tyrant in 2.4 seconds.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Seriously considering either a Kindle or an iPad as most of the time I find myself with leisure time for reading I don't have a book with me. I'll get through the books in the Classicsapp and then go from there.


Hi Elaine, have you tried audiobooks? All you need is an old iPod nano and some earbuds. I have a fairly large library of audiobooks that I've purchased on-line and now our library subscribes to a download service that they provide to patrons for free. Some of the free books are best sellers, lots show our librarians own taste which is different than mine, but still, I can usually find something to listen to.

The free service also has downloadable eBooks but I think you need a certain player to read them away from a computer - don't think you can do it on an iPad, but I recall seeing Sony mentioned.

In the meantime, there are a bunch of eBook reader apps for the iPhone: eReader, Kindle, Kobo, Stanza are just a few. Each is attached to some on-line source and all of them offer free books. 

If I were stuck in a bunch of airports without a book, any book would do, but any free book is even better :clap:

I know this is probably too much information, but I just cut my nails and wanted to see if I could type better with fewer mistakes if my nails were really short.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Cameo said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Beautiful day here again today. Can't complain about the weather.
> 
> They are putting Ads on the iPhone? If so, glad I don't have one. It's a service we
> already pay for so don't see the sense in having to put up with advertising as well.
> 
> Well, nobody told me that taking care of the elderly made ME the bad guy.......I may have said this already - but I go from sweetie pie to tyrant in 2.4 seconds.


Try living with 120 of them every day. And then try to make their lives better. sigh

But on the whole they are all good people and as bad as I (or you) feel after a disagreement, I know that they feel worse.

Margaret


----------



## MLeh

Cameo said:


> Well, nobody told me that taking care of the elderly made ME the bad guy.......I may have said this already - but I go from sweetie pie to tyrant in 2.4 seconds.


I've got two sayings for that, Jeanne:

"I've only got one nerve left, and you're standing on it."

and

"51% sweetheart, 49% bitch. Don't push it."



winwintoo said:


> Hi Elaine, have you tried audiobooks? All you need is an old iPod nano and some earbuds. I have a fairly large library of audiobooks that I've purchased on-line and now our library subscribes to a download service that they provide to patrons for free. Some of the free books are best sellers, lots show our librarians own taste which is different than mine, but still, I can usually find something to listen to.
> 
> The free service also has downloadable eBooks but I think you need a certain player to read them away from a computer - don't think you can do it on an iPad, but I recall seeing Sony mentioned.
> 
> In the meantime, there are a bunch of eBook reader apps for the iPhone: eReader, Kindle, Kobo, Stanza are just a few. Each is attached to some on-line source and all of them offer free books.
> 
> If I were stuck in a bunch of airports without a book, any book would do, but any free book is even better :clap:
> 
> I know this is probably too much information, but I just cut my nails and wanted to see if I could type better with fewer mistakes if my nails were really short.
> 
> Margaret


Your typing seems to be fine, Margaret, but only you know how many times you hit 'delete'. 

I do have audiobooks on my iPod, which I listen to when I'm driving long distances. They're a wonderful resource.

However, I like to immerse myself in the written word. There's something about reading that just takes me outside myself that 'listening' just doesn't do. Must be using a different part of the brain.

When I was on the ferry, coming home from my trip, reading 'Flatland' on the iPod Touch, drinking a hot chocolate in the cafeteria, the 40 minute ferry ride just went by SO quickly that one of the ferry employees came up to me and gently touched my shoulder and asked "Are you getting off the boat, dear?" The ship had docked, all the announcements had been made, everyone had left to get back in their vehicles, and I'd been oblivious to it all. Fortunately mine was one of the last cars boarded, so I was one of the last ones to be offloaded, so it didn't make that big a difference. Could have been embarrassing though. 

I'll definitely be looking for some other readers. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Beautiful day here again today. Can't complain about the weather.
> 
> They are putting Ads on the iPhone? If so, glad I don't have one. It's a service we
> already pay for so don't see the sense in having to put up with advertising as well.
> 
> Well, nobody told me that taking care of the elderly made ME the bad guy.......I may have said this already - but I go from sweetie pie to tyrant in 2.4 seconds.


Evening, Jeanne. I can't see you as "the bad guy", nor a "tyrant". Still, I had to care for my mother when she came to live here in St.John's, along with Shaina and Stephen, so I have some sense of the stress you are feeling now. I have no words of wisdom to share with you other than you are a strong person deep down, and that will see you through each day. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Walden" ............ Elaine, that is one of my favorite books that I never tire of reading and rereading (along with Thoreau's "Civil Disobedience"). I used to give my students an extra credit question at the end of their finals to explain, in the own words, either or both of Thoreau's two classic quotes from "Walden". Paix, mon amie. 

"If a man does not keep pace with his companions, perhaps it is because he hears a different drummer. Let him step to the music which he hears, however measured or far away." 

"... to live deliberately, to front only the essential facts of life, and see if I could not learn what it had to teach, and not, when I came to die, discover that I had not lived."


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> "Walden" ............ Elaine, that is one of my favorite books that I never tire of reading and rereading (along with Thoreau's "Civil Disobedience"). I used to give my students an extra credit question at the end of their finals to explain, in the own words, either or both of Thoreau's two classic quotes from "Walden". Paix, mon amie.
> 
> "If a man does not keep pace with his companions, perhaps it is because he hears a different drummer. Let him step to the music which he hears, however measured or far away."
> 
> "... to live deliberately, to front only the essential facts of life, and see if I could not learn what it had to teach, and not, when I came to die, discover that I had not lived."


"A truly good book teaches me better than to read it. I must soon lay it down, and commence living on its hint. What I began by reading, I must finish by acting."

and

"I learned this, at least, by my experiment; that if one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with a success unexpected in common hours."


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> "A truly good book teaches me better than to read it. I must soon lay it down, and commence living on its hint. What I began by reading, I must finish by acting."
> 
> and
> 
> "I learned this, at least, by my experiment; that if one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with a success unexpected in common hours."


How true, Elaine. We should have a reading at The Cafe Chez Marc of the various works of Thoreau, Emerson, Twain, et al ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I should be grading, but I am going to look for my dog eared copy of "Walden", which is somewhere in our various bookshelves. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne, and good luck. Remember the "Way of the Doxie" as a way of helping you to focus and stay calm in the uncommon moments. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Oh, I am not too stressed out over it. He is just having a hard time -he gets confused - he has been mis-using laxatives - he was taking them as a PREVENTATIVE measure daily, instead of only when needed. I have had to hide medication from him and I control it because his memory is very short term and needs reminders constantly regarding timing when taking medication. He yelled at me today when I refused to give him his laxative. - He had a severe case of very loose bowels yesterday - and the doctor has told him to cut back - so I don't think it is a good idea for today. Yesterday's episode wore him right out - and I don't think he even remembers it.

He is finding out that yelling at me doesn't get him his own way and he doesn't like it.
I also think he is finding it hard to listen to his grand daughter and learn that maybe she does know what she is doing.


Have a good night Marc, and everyone else too!


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> Oh, I am not too stressed out over it. He is just having a hard time -he gets confused - he has been mis-using laxatives - he was taking them as a PREVENTATIVE measure daily, instead of only when needed. I have had to hide medication from him and I control it because his memory is very short term and needs reminders constantly regarding timing when taking medication. He yelled at me today when I refused to give him his laxative. - He had a severe case of very loose bowels yesterday - and the doctor has told him to cut back - so I don't think it is a good idea for today. Yesterday's episode wore him right out - and I don't think he even remembers it.
> 
> He is finding out that yelling at me doesn't get him his own way and he doesn't like it.
> I also think he is finding it hard to listen to his grand daughter and learn that maybe she does know what she is doing.
> 
> 
> Have a good night Marc, and everyone else too!


Just think of it this way Jeanne. This will be good experience for when you finally become a PSW. From what I've seen these girls (and some guys) do, they have earned a special place in heaven. Mind you some have earned a special place in HE Double Hockey Sticks.

Heck. I have a hard enough time to get them to do their exercises.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne. I didn't know that you were going to become a PSW? Is that what used to called a Nurses Aide? Here in BC the job title is now RCA or Residential Care Aide. 

Cut my grass today and had the usual chat over the fence with the neighbours so I'm all behind here. Extra fresh air so that's a good thing in my books.

Good night and sweet dreams all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall leave our a Middle of April Buffet for one and all when you rise. I have an early meeting with our social worker re becoming foster parents/caregivers. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Jeanne. Being this sort of caregiver is not easy, but you have the strength to get through each day as best you can. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

A whopping 13C here and sunshine with almost a cloud free sky.
But soon I have to shut the ventilation windows, since we will
get ashes flying in from the volcano eruption in Iceland.
Well what can you expect when you live on a fireball with a thin
crust of rock and soil. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






..............
Jalál 7 / April 15

_Humility exalteth man to the heaven of glory and
power, whilst pride abaseth him to the depths of
wretchedness and degradation._
Bahá'u'lláh

_When pride cometh, then cometh shame;
but with lowly is wisdom_.
Proverbs 11:2


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Hang in there, Jeanne. Being this sort of caregiver is not easy, but you have the strength to get through each day as best you can. Paix, mon amie.


Hi Jeanne.
What you are doing here is love, cheer love, and if your grandpa doesn't
understand it now, due to his illness, he will in the next life, when that day comes, 
and he be sending the love back to you in abundance.  
Fair play to you. Keep you spirit up. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, had a nice sleep in until 5:00 this morning and just finished uploading. A Rp type tale on SAP today called, "Don't mess with the piano player" and you have to see the video of a guy who cleans the table from the break in a Snooker game. The "man bites dog" video near the end is quite humorous too, especially watching the guy's wife and her reaction.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning!


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Good sleep last night and raring to go.

I'm almost ready to print a prototype cookbook so the committee can "see" what we're working toward and give them a better idea of what still needs to be done.

I'm also searching for some monkey wood. Anybody know where we can get some in a hurry? It's still raining.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the Mid-April Breakfast Buffet Marc. Has the grading slowed any or are you still under the spring break deluge? 

Hi Sharon! What's new with you?

Don - SAP sounds like a treat - off to check it out soon!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman, Don, Sharon, Margaret and Kim. How is everyone today?

All flights into England have been cancelled due to the volcanic ash, Caman. 

Margaret, closest monkey wood that I know of is in Hawaii. Sorry.

Don, he does a great impression of an Aussie Doxie.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all.

Just got in from running errands - Post office > bank > Canadian tire to get my son equipped with T-Ball equipment > Starbucks for a free coffee (free when you bring in your own travel mug today).

Then I spent the good part of an hour to try and receive a fax from my POS fax machine. Does anyone know if I can receive faxes on my 21" aluminum iMac?

Now I'm taking a few minutes to relax and catch up here.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Then I spent the good part of an hour to try and receive a fax from my POS fax machine. Does anyone know if I can receive faxes on my 21" aluminum iMac?


I didn't know if this could be done, but I found this article Setting up your Mac to receive faxes

I tried it, but there is no Fax tab in my Printer and Fax system prefs pane. Probably because I'm not connected to a phone line and the article says you must be connected to an open phone line.

Worth a try, it's free.

Margaret


----------



## friend

Good evening Marc, Don, Sharon, Margaret, Kim and Warren.

Trying to get the document in order so that I can send it off.
I do not like this at all, and I know why. 
This is one thing that I can not control, and that doesn't sit well
with me. I'm not a control freak, but I like to be in charge or be
able to spring in to action and take over the steering wheel if I need to.
I'm a nice and kind person, they tell me, but I tryst my own ability a 
small, wee bit more then others, I'm sorry to say. 
But I'm working on it every first Tuesday of the month 
between 10:30AM and half past 10AM. :lmao:


----------



## friend

winwintoo said:


> I didn't know if this could be done, but I found this article Setting up your Mac to receive faxes
> 
> I tried it, but there is no Fax tab in my Printer and Fax system prefs pane. Probably because I'm not connected to a phone line and the article says you must be connected to an open phone line.
> 
> Worth a try, it's free.
> 
> Margaret


I checked on my MacBookPro, but I don't have any Fax options
under SnowLeopard. 
I was hoping that you ink could solve that, since I have had Fax request
a few times lately and it could have been a good was to do it since I've got a scanner.
But no butter for fish. 

Edit: I Googled and found this Fax and Snow Leopard


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. Did not know that T-Ball required much equipment. 

You went into Starbucks for free coffee????? What about our coffee here at The Cafe Chez Marc????? Might I remind you of your tab here at the Cafe???????????? As of today, it comes to 297,962 ehMacLand Dollars, which, with today's exchange rate in Canadian Dollars, comes about 13 cents Canadian. Not bad for a customer who goes elsewhere for his coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Caman. Trouble with US Immigration these days is that they don't do things rationally all the time. Of course, I freaked out Canadian Immigration when I first came across the border as a Landed Immigrant and they wanted to see something with my signature other than my US Passport. I did not drive back then, so no drivers license, but I had a Kappa Delta Pi Honor Society membership card and a IRA membership card with my signature on it. They flipped when they saw IRA, but I told them that they should look at the card closely ........... IRA -- International Reading Association. Thus, I was allowed to come to Canada.


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> I didn't know if this could be done, but I found this article Setting up your Mac to receive faxes
> 
> I tried it, but there is no Fax tab in my Printer and Fax system prefs pane. Probably because I'm not connected to a phone line and the article says you must be connected to an open phone line.
> 
> Worth a try, it's free.
> 
> Margaret


My Intel imac doesn't have a modem port. In order to fax, I have to get a USB modem for about $50 to fax. Cheaper than a new fax machine.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Warren. Did not know that T-Ball required much equipment.
> 
> You went into Starbucks for free coffee????? What about our coffee here at The Cafe Chez Marc????? Might I remind you of your tab here at the Cafe???????????? As of today, it comes to 297,962 ehMacLand Dollars, which, with today's exchange rate in Canadian Dollars, comes about 13 cents Canadian. Not bad for a customer who goes elsewhere for his coffee.


Well, you know.... I just happened to be in the neighbourhood of a Starbucks with my empty travel mug.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, all the while your tab goes unpaid here at The Cafe Chez Marc. How am I going to stay in business????


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, all the while your tab goes unpaid here at The Cafe Chez Marc. How am I going to stay in business????


I'll surly pay my tab tomorrow, if you give me a coffee today.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I'll surly pay my tab tomorrow, if you give me a coffee today.


I thought you were Warren all this time, Wimpy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'll surly pay my tab tomorrow, if you give me a coffee today.


Fair enough. Here's your coffee ................ just the way you like it. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I thought you were Warren all this time, Wimpy.


I thought someone would catch that reference.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I thought someone would catch that reference.


You asked for a coffee .............. not a hamburger.


----------



## MaxPower

I have not been known to turn down a hamburger either.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I have not been known to turn down a hamburger either.


We have Wimpy Burgers ................ with lettuce, pickles and spinach. XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We have Wimpy Burgers ................ with lettuce, pickles and spinach. XX)


Mmmm, I :love2: spinach!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mmmm, I :love2: spinach!


So do I, Don. A spinach salad with strawberries and almond slivers is great.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone...


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon! Or as Dreambirdie just exclaimed.... G'day everyone! I trust everyone is doing just fine. Later!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane and Sharon. How are both of you fine ladies today?


----------



## friend

Hi Diana. 

Good night all.


----------



## Dreambird

Doing fine here, Marc...  Thanks!

Good night, Caman.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So do I, Don. A spinach salad with strawberries and almond slivers is great.


Yep, leave out the almonds and it's perfect.


----------



## SINC

Hey Diane, glad to see you stopping by so frequently. Say hi to Fidget for me.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Yep, leave out the almonds and it's perfect.


Only if you add chevre.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Only if you add chevre.


Uh, nope, that's baaaaad


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Doing fine here, Marc...  Thanks!
> 
> Good night, Caman.


Good to hear, Diane. Glad to see you back here in The Shang on a somewhat more regular basis. You are an important member of our family.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, leave out the almonds and it's perfect.


Will do. More room for strawberries and spinach.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Only if you add chevre.


We can do that as well, Sonal. Everyone will get what he/she wants at The Cafe Chez Marc.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Sonal

Not too bad, Marc, how are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not too bad, Marc, how are you?


Doing well, Sonal. Just got back from our regular Thursday PRIDE meeting to become caregivers/foster parents. Five down and three to go ........... then comes renovating the entire house. We shall see.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Don, it's good to be back... I passed on your greetings to Fidget as I let him in the door from a romp in his "area" of the yard. I think he was more interested in his water bowl though, the little ingrate! 

What he's NOT going to like is the fact that he's in for a good bath to help loosen up all that shedding hair...


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> Thanks Don, it's good to be back... I passed on your greetings to Fidget as I let him in the door from a romp in his "area" of the yard. I think he was more interested in his water bowl though, the little ingrate!
> 
> What he's NOT going to like is the fact that he's in for a good bath to help loosen up all that shedding hair...


Rub a dub dub.


----------



## Ena

Evening all. Hope everyone had as good a day as I had. At work everyone who needed it ate their portion of prune whip without complaints;-)

Rather strange drive home as I had to drive on the wrong side of the road for a few blocks with the construction going on. 
As Mork would say, they were installing holes. The holes are going in in the middle of the road to create oblong shaped planters. Means the loss of a traffic lane. That's the price of beautification I suppose.


----------



## SINC

And while that goes on, the city of Edmonton are spending millions taking out mid lane planters for many blocks along Jasper Avenue built for beautification some 30 years ago. They have been deemed a failure and choking traffic. Oh my, will we never learn?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Evening all. Hope everyone had as good a day as I had. At work everyone who needed it ate their portion of prune whip without complaints;-)
> 
> Rather strange drive home as I had to drive on the wrong side of the road for a few blocks with the construction going on.
> As Mork would say, they were installing holes. The holes are going in in the middle of the road to create oblong shaped planters. Means the loss of a traffic lane. That's the price of beautification I suppose.



Evening, Ann. Good to see you back as well. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Lots of snow shoveling to do tomorrow. Five inches so far, with no end in sight. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## winwintoo

Good evening everyone. I managed to print the first prototype of our cookbook today. It is needing a lot of work and I don't know if it's the kludgie way I have to print it, or if the file is really messed up. Some more testing is in order.

Hi Ann, remember to update your signature with your new iMac!

Hope everyone had a good day, Margaret


----------



## KC4

Hi Margaret - What software are you using to set up and print your cookbook pages? 

Marc - More snow? Ack. Have a good rest...you'll need it for all the snow removal in the morning. 

Ann - Prune whip??? Must be brutal.


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> Good evening everyone. I managed to print the first prototype of our cookbook today. It is needing a lot of work and I don't know if it's the kludgie way I have to print it, or if the file is really messed up. Some more testing is in order.
> Hi Ann, remember to update your signature with your new iMac!


Good luck to you! Brave of you to stick with it 
Ta for the reminder! On my to do list.



KC4 said:


> Ann - Prune whip??? Must be brutal.


Ha! Puree prunes don't sound as inviting!


----------



## friend

Interesting read.

Digital gains changing our brains, especially young ones


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

+3 here, and overcast.
Going in to town after I have taken Liam to playschool
to get some last documents before sending them off
to the NVC. Tedious business indeed. 
.....
Jalál 8 / April 16

_O Oppressors on Earth!
Withdraw your hands from tyranny, for I have
pledged Myself not to forgive any man's injustice.
This is My covenant which I have irrevocably 
decreed in the preserved tablet and sealed it
with My seal of glory._
Bahá'u'lláh

_Envy thou not the oppressor, and choose none of
his ways._
Proverbs 3:31


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán and all those to come later. 

Did you know Tom Jones was banned from a Welsh village 47 years ago for stealing a chicken? Or that you could dip an ordinary T-shirt in a chemical and make it bulletproof? This, the Fruitcake Lady and more this morning on SAP along with a pic of a wire haired Doxie in the people and dogs item.

Tomorrow's work beckons, so it's off I go. I want to get done and enjoy this afternoon when we reach 21° as our high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make our classic TGIF Breakfast, with tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - More snow? Ack. Have a good rest...you'll need it for all the snow removal in the morning." Yes, five inches overnight and then hail and then sleet and now rain. Luckily, I just got back from my doctor's office and had cortisone shots in both knees, so I can't shovel. The rain and warmth will have to take this snow without my assistance. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cute dog shots in this morning's SAP. Very true about the doxie, baths and soap. Yuk.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
Life has been busy around here this past week.
The boys are back at school, baseball season - and practice - has begun, swimming lessons are going, and the business is heading into wedding season. Phew! I am tired just typing that. :yawn:

I hope Life is treating everyone well. Don, enjoy the glorious weather. Marc, I'm not sure whether to say "lucky for you" that you cannot shovel. I hope your knees recover in time for spring to arrive in NL! Caman, it's the tedious jobs that make us embrace our passion even more, no?

Thanks for breakfast Marc. I'm adding some healthy Kitsilano cookies for everyone. Lots of granola and seeds and all that.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Marc - Thanks for TGIF Breakfast today - Kacey and I will take it on the road today..heading on a day trip to Lacombe.

Do the cortisone shots make your knees sore for a while after you get them? 




SINC said:


> Did you know Tom Jones was banned from a Welsh village 47 years ago for stealing a chicken? Or that you could dip an ordinary T-shirt in a chemical and make it bulletproof? This, the Fruitcake Lady and more this morning on SAP along with a pic of a wire haired Doxie in the people and dogs item.
> .


Good Morning Don! I'm pretty sure most fruitcakes are bulletproof too. Blick.

Caman - Good luck with the documents - Hopefully that will be the last of them for a while.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone! Thanks for the brekkie Marc! How are you besides the nasty white stuff in your driveway?

Interesting article Caman!

I consistently see kids and young adults walking by here either with cellphones glued to their ears or with thumbs flying across them texting. They are generally oblivious to their surroundings such as crossing intersections without glancing at the traffic. Oftentimes their companions are ignored. There is a young mother who walks by my place daily with her child in a stroller. It seems that she is always on the cellphone! Her child comes second? Times are a changing!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Kim! How's the weather there? Mine's a bit chilly-only 1C.  :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Dana. Thanks for the Kitsilano cookies. Delish ..............

Morning, Kim. Bon voyage.

Morning, Sharon. Foggy and 5C here so some of the snow is slowly melting away. Luckily, lots of snow is on the garden, and the ground is not frozen, so we will get the positive part of snow and rain.


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> Interesting read.
> 
> Digital gains changing our brains, especially young ones


Interesting read, Camán. Confirms a lot of my own observations.

Morning everyone.

Another busy day ahead for me, but I hope at some point to get outside and enjoy the apple and pear blossoms in our yard. Just need some bees to show up and get to work. 

Our lilacs are this (|-|) close to being open. I love lilac time, because my husband will pick random sprigs of them and bring them to me in my office. I love the smell.

Anyway - best get to work here. Enjoy your days.

---

Some words of wisdom, from a Buddhist: _Before saying a word, he motioned to a glass at his side. "Do you see this glass?" he asked us. "I love this glass. It holds the water admirably. When the sun shines on it, it reflects the light beautifully. When I tap it, it has a lovely ring. Yet for me, this glass is already broken. When the wind knocks it over or my elbow knocks it off the shelf and it falls to the ground and shatters, I say, 'Of course.' But when I understand that this glass is already broken, every minute with it is precious." _

Life is precious.


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Hi Margaret - What software are you using to set up and print your cookbook pages?


I'm using MSWord, then I save to a pdf and use a little free application CocoaBooklet to change the pdf into booklet format so I can print on both sides with two pages up on each side. Works well, but I know there are better products out there, I just don't happen to have any of them and don't have a budget to buy them.

The things I have to fix are minor so I'll fix and run off another sample today.

Thanks for the breakfast, but I'll just have coffee for now and will come back later to eat.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good morning, all. Thanks for the TGIF breakfast, Marc -- sorry to hear about your snow! We have 19C here with showers predicted and it's already clouding over but at least it's not something I will have to shovel or scrape off the windshield.

Never heard of Kitsilano cookies before, Dana, thanks!

School is finished here, except for one final project and one final exam. Now begins the search for a summer job ... or permanent job ... whichever shows up first ...

Meanwhile I will fill my time by getting my little apartment under control. It's still jammed to the hilt and in total chaos from the move. Had neither the interest, time nor energy to deal with it while school was still going on. 

I've also got to replace my two defective keyboards with a single working one, and having gone wireless, I've been advised to upgrade the encryption on both iMac and laptop and get some additional safety/spyware/malware/etc. protection on my Acer laptop .... *aaarrrrggghhh* :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine, Margaret and Mona.

Yes, Life is precious.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? I picture right now you have a sunny smile on your face ....................  Am I right????


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? I picture right now you have a sunny smile on your face ....................  Am I right????


Upon reading this, yes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Upon reading this, yes.


Good. As the old Shang saying goes, "I'd walk a mile for a Sonal Smile". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

I always misheard that as "after a while, crocodile."


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I always misheard that as "after a while, crocodile."


"See you later, alligator ........."


----------



## Dr.G.

I need a break from grading. So, I am making a pot of herbal tea. Anyone interested? We have some freshly baked skones, and various cookies fresh out of the oven.


----------



## chasMac

Dr.G. said:


> I need a break from grading. So, I am making a pot of herbal tea. Anyone interested? We have some freshly baked skones, and various cookies fresh out of the oven.


I could go for some cream tea and scones, actually.


----------



## Dr.G.

chasMac said:


> I could go for some cream tea and scones, actually.


Coming right up. We aim to please here at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Warm here today... 17ºC and sunny!


----------



## SINC

Hi Diane! Nice here too at 22° in bright sunlight.


----------



## Dreambird

Nice for a change, huh?


----------



## SINC

You bet! Shorts, sandals, short sleeve shirt loose over the top. Lovely. First day of getting legs and feet tanned. YES!


----------



## Dreambird

*lol** 
Careful not to burn!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night for grading, and for being here in The Shang. People are coming tomorrow morning to check out some of the pups. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well and at peace. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Hello Gang! Back from the road trip.
Warm and very windy day here in southern Alberta.


Hope all have had a fine day! 

Any Kitsilano cookies left Dana? They sound great!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. My wife has made an assortment of fresh bagels and muffine, so you may have some with fresh fruit spreads once you rise to face the weekend. I shall have some freshly brewed tea and coffee for you all as well. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Gang! Back from the road trip.
> Warm and very windy day here in southern Alberta.
> 
> 
> Hope all have had a fine day!
> 
> Any Kitsilano cookies left Dana? They sound great!


Welcome back, Kim. Glad you have returned to The Shang after your "long journey home". Julius Lester would be proud of you and Kacey.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, Marc and thanks for the brekkie. Slept in this morning a rare treat for me, but SAP's up for today. The Recipes From Shangi-La features Yukon Gold cinnamon rolls. Yep, rolls made from potatoes. Now a gentle reminder that I have yet to receive a single recipe from you folks and I need one for next week. Anyone?

Also today, a women in court takes a dive worthy of a hockey player, topless gardening and rustling in the UK.

Now for tomorrow . . .


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Sonal, Don and all. 

A nice 12C here, but overclouded.
I'm gong to go out to the park with the two wee ones now
before starting dinner. 

Don: Is there something wrong with some of the pictures today or 
is it just my internet connection? I don't get all of them fully loaded.
...............
Jalál 9 / April 17

_Delight not yourselves in the things of the world
and its vain ornaments, neither set your hopes on
them. Let your reliance be on the remembrance of
God, the Most Exalted, The Most Great._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## friend




----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Don: Is there something wrong with some of the pictures today or is it just my internet connection? I don't get all of them fully loaded.


Camán, they all load and at good speed at this end. It must be something with your connection.

Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## MLeh

No issues here, Don.

What kind of recipes are you looking for?


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Hello Gang! Back from the road trip.
> Warm and very windy day here in southern Alberta.
> 
> 
> Hope all have had a fine day!
> 
> Any Kitsilano cookies left Dana? They sound great!


Welcome back Kim!

Of course there are Kitsilano cookies left for you and Kacey. I hid some to save....


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> No issues here, Don.
> 
> What kind of recipes are you looking for?


Thanks Elaine. I just want simple recipes for good home made favourites that you enjoy. Doesn't have to be fancy, although it certainly can be.

Margaret just sent me one for homemade lentil soup. Any family favourite will do. Better yet if it's been handed down and not in a cookbook.

I'm hoping readers will collect them as we go along.

I put a submitted by sig on them like Winwintoo, Regina SK. or you can be anon, your preference.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good morning, all. The temperatures here are going down as the gas prices are going up. The latter were hovering just below 90 cents a litre two days ago and then shot up to $1.02 a litre. Today you have your choice in a range between 98.5 and 102.9. Meanwhile the weather is still hanging in there at 7C, with showers pending.

On the other hand, of course, I could be camping out in an airport somewhere, wondering how long it will take for that ash cloud to drift past so my plane can take off ...

Don, are you collecting these recipes on the ehMac site somewhere?

Off to strangle a cat that's trying to get into the cupboards ... again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mona. Might there be a mouse in your cupboard? If so, the cat is only doing what cats do naturally ....... just like when our doxies dig down into badger or wolverine holes.


----------



## SINC

ComputerIdiot said:


> Don, are you collecting these recipes on the ehMac site somewhere?


No Mona, I am publishing them on my web site a couple of times a week in a new recipe corner called, "Recipes From Shangri-La" That way anyone can contribute or collect, but it is we Shangers who get it started.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Camán, they all load and at good speed at this end. It must be something with your connection.
> 
> Anyone else having the same issue?


Hmmmm. Strange.
Some of them comes up like this:


----------



## friend

Good evening Elaine, Dana and Mona.


----------



## SINC

That is off Camán, they look like this here:


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> That is off Camán, they look like this here:


But what can cause that? 
I want nice pictures too. 

I never experienced something like that before, 
at least not to my knowledge.


----------



## SINC

If it's any consolation Camán, I too was experiencing similar half downloads on two other sites just this morning. It happens to me from time to time when the pic begins to load and suddenly just stops.


----------



## Dr.G.

Taking a break from grading to make some freshly brewed tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, is the ash from the Icelandic volcano showing up in your neck of the woods?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, is the ash from the Icelandic volcano showing up in your neck of the woods?


I wish there was no ash in the air. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Ena

Dr G, yes please to tea. A big mug if you have some to spare. 

Really feel like I'm on my days off now that I've filed my income tax. Late this year as I didn't want to try to work on file online with a wonky 'puter. Longest form to work on was the Reno Tax credit. Got a bit cross-eyed entering the GST numbers. It's all for a good cause with getting a refund.

Cool and dull here so I won't say no to a nap


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Dr G, yes please to tea. A big mug if you have some to spare.
> 
> Really feel like I'm on my days off now that I've filed my income tax. Late this year as I didn't want to try to work on file online with a wonky 'puter. Longest form to work on was the Reno Tax credit. Got a bit cross-eyed entering the GST numbers. It's all for a good cause with getting a refund.
> 
> Cool and dull here so I won't say no to a nap


Ann, if you are considering a nap, might I suggest some Chamomile tea. 

Yes, the reno tax credit was a bit long to list, but getting back the full $1350in a tax credit made it all worth the while.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I wish there was no ash in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


From the maps, it looks as if all of Sweden has some ash making life difficult for you folks.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome back, Kim. Glad you have returned to The Shang after your "long journey home". Julius Lester would be proud of you and Kacey.


Thanks x 2! Another book/author to add to the reading list. It is growing faster than I can read...


SINC said:


> Morning Sonal, Marc and thanks for the brekkie. Slept in this morning a rare treat for me, but SAP's up for today. The Recipes From Shangi-La features Yukon Gold cinnamon rolls. Yep, rolls made from potatoes. Now a gentle reminder that I have yet to receive a single recipe from you folks and I need one for next week. Anyone?


I'll send you one of my original recipes soon - the Yukon Gold potato recipe is interesting - I wonder if it will work OK If I substitute the wheat flour for rice flour - if so - it would be gluten free cinnamon rolls. 



danalicious said:


> Welcome back Kim!
> 
> Of course there are Kitsilano cookies left for you and Kacey. I hid some to save....


Thanls! - Maybe you could submit THAT recipe to Don? Then we could try and make our own. They surely wouldn't have Dana's special touch but they could be close enough. 



Dr.G. said:


> Taking a break from grading to make some freshly brewed tea. Anyone interested?


Yes, please - tea for me.


friend said:


> I wish there was no ash in the air.


Is the ash making it hard to breathe? I can imagine what it's like. I was in Creston BC when Mt. St. Helens blew. Everything was covered in at least an inch of fine ash. The roads were horribly slippery with it and with my asthma I could not breathe....I had to get the heck out of there - FAST!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. I think you might have read the Lester series of book to Kacey when she was younger. They are considered rather politically incorrect these days.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Taking a break from grading to make some freshly brewed tea. Anyone interested?


I will take a cup, thanks, Marc. Went into the local mall to get some kitty supplies and I swear it was colder when I came out then when I went in!

Ah well, shouldn't complain ... the heat and humidity will be here soon enough ... 

Meanwhile I'm pondering the purchase of Norton anti-virus program for my laptop, which, alas, is not a Mac. Local Staples has it on sale so this would be a good time to get it.


----------



## KC4

ComputerIdiot said:


> I will take a cup, thanks, Marc. Went into the local mall to get some kitty supplies and I swear it was colder when I came out then when I went in!
> 
> Ah well, shouldn't complain ... the heat and humidity will be here soon enough ...
> 
> Meanwhile I'm pondering the purchase of Norton anti-virus program for my laptop, which, alas, is not a Mac. Local Staples has it on sale so this would be a good time to get it.


I really do not like Norton - it is a space hog and needs constant attention. I wouldn't install it for free on my PC. I'm no expert on the latest PC antivirus software (haven't used a PC of my own for years) but I remember there being a few really cheap (or free) ones that did a good job. 

You may wish to post a question about this in the general ehMac domain to get some expert opinions.


----------



## Sonal

I'm always up for a cup of tea.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> I really do not like Norton - it is a space hog and needs constant attention. I wouldn't install it for free on my PC. I'm no expert on the latest PC antivirus software (haven't used a PC of my own for years) but I remember there being a few really cheap (or free) ones that did a good job.
> 
> You may wish to post a question about this in the general ehMac domain to get some expert opinions.


I heard a lot of people saying that it slows down their PC's.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> I'm always up for a cup of tea.


Would you maybe care for a scone too.


----------



## macdoodle

Been busy, and not caught up, however I do hope you are enjoying the lovely weather, 
I am sorry to report that my beloved Midas, only 4 years old had a seizure and died from an aneurysm on March 30th, just a week after his 4th b'day. the vet said he had never seen anything like it. 

He is the boy who came from Australia... it was so sudden, I think I am still in shock...probably from the fact that a friend crossed over the same day, never coming out of her coma.... too much for one day.... 

However he has gone to Rainbow bridge, and 2 nights ago I awoke when he licked my ear... it was a good feeling... 

Hope to be a bit more attentive, I just got another order for embroidery today, so I will be off designing for a bit, but will try to keep in better touch.... 

I know you are all looking forward to the warm weather and long sunshiny days....


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear about Midas, Leslie, sympathies.

Mona, stay as far away from Norton as you can. It is bloatware and a processor hog.

Get the trial version of McAfee to try if you feel you must, but it costs so much a year to keep active. Myself, I just use AVG Free Edition and it works just fine, thanks. It is updated very often and free for that service too. Most of the malware out there will be picked up by opening an unknown source e-mail, or going to game, gambling or porn sites, none of which I think interest you. Keep your e-mail on your mac and not on the PC and you'll be fine with AVG.


----------



## KC4

Oh Leslie- I'm sorry to hear the news about Midas your golden doodle. The same goes for your friend. What a terrible double shock.


I sure am looking forward to the warm weather and sunny days.


----------



## SINC

It's currently 23° here with bright sunshine. YES!


----------



## Lawrence

Pretty cool here in Ontario (Toronto) today,
Didn't do much, Stuck around the house today.

Last weekend we all made a jaunt out to Ajax on our bikes,
8 scooters, Almost 9 lives for our Mad Cat Scooter Club.

Dave


----------



## macdoodle

Don, is AVG a protection for MAC ? I keep getting mixed messages about this as some say Mac doesn't need it...  I would like to get this especially if it is free for my Mac...

Do I just Google AVG??

Thanks... in advance for any info... as for Norton it was overloading my PC (which I do need for some programs, so I got NOD 32 and have been more than happy with it on my PC... have had it for 5 years now...


----------



## Lawrence

I think AVG has a Lite version,
I have it on my Windows Xp SP2 partition.

Don't make me reboot to look.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Don, is AVG a protection for MAC ? I keep getting mixed messages about this as some say Mac doesn't need it...  I would like to get this especially if it is free for my Mac...
> 
> Do I just Google AVG??
> 
> Thanks... in advance for any info... as for Norton it was overloading my PC (which I do need for some programs, so I got NOD 32 and have been more than happy with it on my PC... have had it for 5 years now...


No Leslie, it is NOT for Mac. You don't need anything for the Mac.

It is for the PC, Windows and is free here:

Free Antivirus Download | AVG - Download Free Antivirus and Antispyware for Windows 7, Vista and XP

Careful as they put you through a bit of a clicking session to keep with the free edition as they try to sell you a paid version, but if you read carefully and follow it through, you can eventually download it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, I'm truly sorry to hear your news about Midas. Sounds like it was very sudden and thus a big shock for you, especially for a dog that young. Still, you both had some good memories together, and that will help ease some of your loss over time. Paix, mon amie.  :-( 

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## friend

Leslie: I'm sorry to hear about Midas and your friend.
I hope the good memories will carry your spirit for a long time coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Thanks for the scones. I am sure Sonal liked the tea as well.


----------



## friend

Dave: Hi, I'm Camán.
I don't think we have met before, nice to meet you.


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks Don, I will try and get it going on my old PC I seldom go online with it, but sometimes I have to, that should keep me out of harm's way the few times I have to bow down to Microsoft.... (my bad) 

I see it is for windows 7 ... I am using XP does that matter?? (asking because I don't want to go through the hook up hassle if I don't have to!! 

thanks never mind I will check from here first... (sunny day has blinded me and made my brain 'washed'... duh!

We are at a lovely 18 not bad this late in the day, it was over 22 this afternoon...


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. Thanks for the scones. I am sure Sonal liked the tea as well.


Good evening Marc. Enjoy.
Scones are a favorite of mine. 
Mmmmmm fresh, straight out of the oven with jam all over. 

Clotted cream that they use in Cornwall I do not dare to touch.
I lived there for awhile. Cornwall is deadly (as we say in Cork when something is really cool)
and so is clotted cream, in the sence that it will clog up your blood vessels. 
But tasty, oh so tasty. 

Clotted cream


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, we use Devon cream here at The Cafe Chez Marc as well.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Thanks Don, I will try and get it going on my old PC I seldom go online with it, but sometimes I have to, that should keep me out of harm's way the few times I have to bow down to Microsoft.... (my bad)
> 
> I see it is for windows 7 ... I am using XP does that matter?? (asking because I don't want to go through the hook up hassle if I don't have to!!


Leslie, read the link again. It is for Windows 7, Vista and XP.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, we use Devon cream here at The Cafe Chez Marc as well.


Don't ever let me get my hands on it please, OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Don't ever let me get my hands on it please, OK.


OK ............ if you insist. Why????


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, I'm truly sorry to hear your news about Midas. Sounds like it was very sudden and thus a big shock for you, especially for a dog that young. Still, you both had some good memories together, and that will help ease some of your loss over time. Paix, mon amie.  :-(
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author unknown...



Thank you ALL for you thoughts and empathy, Yes I do believe in Rainbow Bridge, with all my heart, I am afraid to go there, in fear I might get run over from all my 'special ' animal friends... the more the merrier however, and that part of leaving this earth is something I look forward to.

I wrote a poem for a friend, not long ago, who lost her dog Polly to a car accident when she unexpectedly ran out into the road... Polly was blind, but young and well loved, she was a rescued dog who became blind after they got her, it ( the poem) is the way I see Rainbow Bridge and how special it is for so many... 

Thank you for your kindness ....


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Don't ever let me get my hands on it please, OK.


Better Devon Cream than Clotted cream... MMMMMMMM!! but then they are so similar are they not?? 

Clotted cream and crumpets / scones with strawberry preserves.... 
did you know there is a place in Victoria on Vancouver Island called 'the Blethering House'

(scottish word for gossip or just chatting) anyway it is not far from Washington Caman, cross the border onto the Ferry and off you go... it alone is well worth the trip to the island!! English Tea whenever you fancy!!! 

MMMM - mm GOOD!!


----------



## Sonal

Leslie, I am sorry to hear about Midas.

Caman--I never met a scone I didn't like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to have been of some small help, Leslie.

Sonal, I am a lover of scones as well.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> OK ............ if you insist. Why????


Fatty, fatty, fat fat. 
It would be the ruin of my diet. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Fatty, fatty, fat fat.
> It would be the ruin of my diet. :lmao::clap:


I see. I am with you about the diet, and I want to watch out for my heart as well. Good move, Caman.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Caman--I never met a scone I didn't like.


And neither met a scone that didn't like you, I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And neither met a scone that didn't like you, I'm sure.


:lmao::lmao::love2:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I see. I am with you about the diet, and I want to watch out for my heart as well. Good move, Caman.


I'm always careful with other peoples possessions. 
And my heart does belong to Anna. :love2::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm always careful with other peoples possessions.
> And my heart does belong to Anna. :love2::lmao:


She is a lucky woman, Caman. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Does a scone like to be eaten, perhaps slathered with some butter and jam?

If so, then all the scones love me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Does a scone like to be eaten, perhaps slathered with some butter and jam?
> 
> If so, then all the scones love me.


I like to take a sip of tea or coffee, and bite into a scone. Then, as I repeat this procedure, I put a bit of strawberry jam on the scone. If the scones are fresh and still a bit warm, this is heaven.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Is the ash making it hard to breathe? I can imagine what it's like. I was in Creston BC when Mt. St. Helens blew. Everything was covered in at least an inch of fine ash. The roads were horribly slippery with it and with my asthma I could not breathe....I had to get the heck out of there - FAST!


Actually it does stay high up in the air.
I thought that it would be all over us, but nothing has come down so far.
It can fall down later, I've heard, but it's uncertain.
And thank God for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Does a scone like to be eaten, perhaps slathered with some butter and jam?
> 
> If so, then all the scones love me.


Everyone loves you, Sonal .............. at least here in The Shang. :love2:


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Does a scone like to be eaten, perhaps slathered with some butter and jam?
> 
> If so, then all the scones love me.


Only the kinky ones, 
and those that doesn't want to hang around and get old and dry. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Actually it does stay high up in the air.
> I thought that it would be all over us, but nothing has come down so far.
> It can fall down later, I've heard, but it's uncertain.
> And thank God for that.


In that I have asthma, I am grateful that all we get from the sky if snow/rain/hail/sleet/fog and clean ocean air.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Everyone loves you, Sonal .............. at least here in The Shang. :love2:


But please don't eat us. 
At least not me, I contain too much fat. It's not safe.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> But please don't eat us.
> At least not me, I contain too much fat. It's not safe.


Not to worry, Caman. I'm vegetarian.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> But please don't eat us.
> At least not me, I contain too much fat. It's not safe.


True, but you sound so good .................. you are the Shang's troubadour.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Not to worry, Caman. I'm vegetarian.


Thank God for that. 
So am I, then we can jam together. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not to worry, Caman. I'm vegetarian.


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Off in the distance I hear the phrase "The luck of the Irish".


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> True, but you sound so good .................. you are the Shang's troubadour.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> :lmao::clap:


It's true!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank God for that.
> So am I, then we can jam together. :lmao:


We should headline you both tonight at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:
> 
> Off in the distance I hear the phrase "The luck of the Irish".


.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Well, it is a month after St.Patrick's Day .................


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> We should headline you both tonight at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. :lmao:


I will play Hound dog so.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I will play Hound dog so.


You ain't nothing like our hound dogs, Caman. 

Of course, they howl ............ and are a Quartette who sing in four part harmony.


----------



## friend

Oh my sweet Lord.
Will ye have a look at the time. 
Jesus, Mary and Joseph. It's way past me bed time. 

Nitinight me friends. 
I'm off to speak to John O'Dreams so. 

(I play this tune often. Loves it I do)




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Thanks for the tune. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night here as well. If I am up and about early enough, I shall make Sunday brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well and at peace with your Life. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well and at peace with your Life. Paix, mon amie.



Good night all, time to get to work... 

Sweet dreams and thanks for the lullaby... :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Hey! I'm still up here! Where's everyone going?


----------



## KC4

Hey - Don! I'm still up too! 

Don?
.
.
.
.
.
Don?
....



Hmmpf!


----------



## SINC

Well, well, someone else is still up, imagine that!


----------



## Ena

I'm here but I'm sitting down


----------



## KC4

Woot!

What's up?

We're up!

It's a beautifully warm and calm night here in Calgary - The sky is clear and the stars are shining bright.


----------



## SINC

Same here. Too hot in the house though. Ann decided to cook supper in the oven while she was outside doing yard work, so it's pretty warm in here.


----------



## Sonal

Good night everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Night Sonal.


----------



## SINC

Night Sonal, nearly midnight there I guess.


----------



## SINC

I spent the afternoon in the motor home with all the windows and the screen door open watching the golf. I was serenaded by the most beautiful song of a warbler or canary the whole time. I think it is nesting in the tree right above the RV. I sure hope so, I love to hear him sing. I've noticed a real increase in songbirds here so far this spring. Birds I have not heard for years are everywhere.


----------



## KC4

Lee's funny story from today was when he encountered a neighbor woman outside on her front lawn with a large caliber NERF gun. She was shooting it up into the tree and probably felt compelled to explain herself.

She was shooting down a pigeon nest. Supposedly it was unoccupied, but she didn't want the former occupants to return . The plastic owl on her roof did nothing to discourage them. In fact, she noted, they landed on it. 

Whoo da thunk it?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I spent the afternoon in the motor home with all the windows and the screen door open watching the golf. I was serenaded by the most beautiful song of a warbler or canary the whole time. I think it is nesting in the tree right above the RV. I sure hope so, I love to hear him sing. I've noticed a real increase in songbirds here so far this spring. Birds I have not heard for years are everywhere.


Do you notice more robins? I think there are more than usual around here this year.


----------



## SINC

Yep, them too, but mostly tiny songbirds that I haven't heard in 20 years. I will try to record some of it tomorrow on my iPhone and post it if I can figure out how.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Lee's funny story from today was when he encountered a neighbor woman outside on her front lawn with a large caliber NERF gun. She was shooting it up into the tree and probably felt compelled to explain herself.
> 
> She was shooting down a pigeon nest. Supposedly it was unoccupied, but she didn't want the former occupants to return . The plastic owl on her roof did nothing to discourage them. In fact, she noted, they landed on it.
> 
> Whoo da thunk it?


I would have made short work of that nest with my high pressure washer. It would have been all over in seconds.


----------



## macdoodle

*morning brain teaser...*

Can you answer these Questions?? :yikes:


1895 8th grade final exam

Take this test 
What it took to get an 8th grade education in 1895...
Remember when grandparents and great-grandparents stated that they only had an 8th grade education? Well, check this out. Could any of us have passed the 8th grade in 1895? 
This is the eighth-grade final exam from 1895 in Salina , Kansas , USA . It was taken from the original document on file at the Smokey Valley Genealogical Society
and Library in Salina , and reprinted by the Salina Journal.
8th Grade Final Exam : Salina , KS - 1895 

Grammar (Time, one hour)
1. Give nine rules for the use of capital letters.
2. Name the parts of speech and define those that have no modifications.
3. Define verse, stanza and paragraph
4. What are the principal parts of a verb? Give principal parts of 'lie,''play,' and 'run..'
5. Define case; illustrate each case.
6 What is punctuation? Give rules for principal marks of punctuation.
7 - 10. Write a composition of about 150 words and show therein that you understand the practical use of the rules of grammar. 

Arithmetic (Time,1 hour 15 minutes

1. Name and define the Fundamental Rules of Arithmetic.
2. A wagon box is 2 ft. Deep, 10 feet long, and 3 ft. Wide. How many bushels of wheat will it hold?
3. If a load of wheat weighs 3,942 lbs., what is it worth at 50cts/bushel, deducting 1,050 lbs. For tare?
4. District No 33 has a valuation of $35,000.. What is the necessary levy to carry on a school seven months at $50 per month, and have $104 for incidentals?
5. Find the cost of 6,720 lbs. Coal at $6.00 per ton.
6. Find the interest of $512.60 for 8 months and 18 days at 7 percent.
7. What is the cost of 40 boards 12 inches wide and 16 ft.. Long at $20 per metre?
8. Find bank discount on $300 for 90 days (no grace) at 10 percent.
9. What is the cost of a square farm at $15 per acre, the distance of which is 640 rods?
10. Write a Bank Check, a Promissory Note, and a Receipt 

U.S. History (Time, 45 minutes)
1. Give the epochs into which U.S. History is divided
2. Give an account of the discovery of America by Columbus 
3. Relate the causes and results of the Revolutionary War.
4. Show the territorial growth of the United States 
5. Tell what you can of the history of Kansas 
6. Describe three of the most prominent battles of the Rebellion.
7. Who were the following : Morse, Whitney, Fulton , Bell , Lincoln , Penn, and Howe?
8. Name events connected with the following dates : 1607, 1620, 1800, 1849, 1865. 

Orthography (Time, one hour)
[Do we even know what this is??]
1. What is meant by the following : alphabet, phonetic, orthography, etymology, syllabication
2.. What are elementary sounds? How classified?
3. What are the following, and give examples of each : trigraph, subvocals, diphthong, cognate letters, linguals
4. Give four substitutes for caret 'u.' (HUH?)
5. Give two rules for spelling words with final 'e.' Name two exceptions under each rule.
6. Give two uses of silent letters in spelling. Illustrate each.
7. Define the following prefixes and use in connection with a word : bi, dis-mis, pre, semi, post, non, inter, mono, sup.
8. Mark diacritically and divide into syllables the following, and name the sign that indicates the sound : card, ball, mercy, sir, odd, cell, rise, blood, fare, last.
9. Use the following correctly in sentences : cite, site, sight, fane, fain, feign, vane , vain, vein, raze, raise, rays.
10. Write 10 words frequently mispronounced and indicate pronunciation by use of diacritical marks
and by syllabication. 

Geography (Time, one hour)
1 What is climate? Upon what does climate depend?
2. How do you account for the extremes of climate in Kansas ?
3. Of what use are rivers? Of what use is the ocean?
4. Describe the mountains of North America 
5. Name and describe the following : Monrovia , Odessa , Denver , Manitoba , Hecla , Yukon , St. Helena, Juan Fernandez, Aspinwall and Orinoco 
6. Name and locate the principal trade centers of the U.S. Name all the republics of Europe and give the capital of each..
8. Why is the Atlantic Coast colder than the Pacific in the same latitude?
9. Describe the process by which the water of the ocean returns to the sources of rivers.
10. Describe the movements of the earth. Give the inclination of the earth.


Notice that the exam took FIVE HOURS to complete. 
Gives the saying "He only had an 8th grade education" a whole new meaning, doesn't it?
NO, I don't have the answers! XX)


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Can you answer these Questions?? :yikes:


Ha, a piece of cake.
The first question I can answer in my sleep. 
No problems what so ever.

And the answer is:
No.  

:lmao:

Lord have mercy, what an ordeal for those poor kids. 
Educated people must have been stuff with goddies of knowledge back then.
Luckely I'm starting studying for my bachelors degree when I came to Bellevue.
Especially good promotion for education for the kids Anna and I think. 
Going to focus on English, Philosophy and Psychology, since it will enhance my 
writing abilities too.


----------



## friend

Here is a webcam view from Eyjafjallajökull and it looks calm at the moment,
so the worst might very well be over.

Eyjafjallajökull live

At least the Icelandic people got a laugh out of some of it. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

A lovely morning here with 7C and blazing sunshine.
The kids are planing to go out and play football soon.
I'm going to take their photos later, so I can send
off the Visa info. Mom is going to co-sign as financial
support, so we don't have to wait for that document from
the Government that never seem to get here.
Nice Lady she. 
.................
Jalál 10 / April 18

_Attract the hearts of men, through the calm of Him,
the one alone Beloved. Say: This is the Voice of
God, if ye do but harken. This is the Day Spring of
the Dawning-Place of the Cause of God, were ye to
recognize it. This is the Source of the command-
ment of God, did ye but judge it fairly._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Amazing to think that the people from Iceland are under that cloud of ash.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall prepare some Sunday Brunch for all who are up and wanting something different. We have treats from all over the world. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, Marc and thanks for brekkie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Camán, I tried to give Marc a break this morning by putting out the Sunday buffet with all the things you love to eat on a lazy Sunday morn. The tea and coffee is fresh and hot along with your favourite fresh squeezed juices.


Morning, Don. I already have Sunday Brunch made, so we are going to have to look for people now who are up to eat our double brunch.  Let's go round up some of the old-timers.


----------



## SINC

Just finished SAP which features a stunning photo of the Milky Way taken in the Sahara Desert, a cool kid who shows you what a chair flip is, and a great story about a modern day Robinson Crusoe living off the land in a tree house he built. Back later after tomorrow's edition is done.


----------



## Cameo

G'morning all. 
Another beautiful sunny day at the lake.

Margaret - I am so very sorry to hear about your pupper :-( how very sad and very hard for you. If I can help in any way let me know, I have good ears.

Caman - with access to high speed, I was able finally to listen to the songs you have on your site - very very nice, you should be proud of yourself. I bet Anna is proud of you.

Marc, thanks for brunch - I'm not even ready for brekkie yet though. I have Grandpa's morning ritual almost sorted out - only the insulin to go - and once he is settled then I am off for a shower. 

We were bombing around yesterday - out for about 5 hrs total and in Walmart I had to boogie to catch him, so he is gaining strength. His blood sugar is under better control, but not quite stable yet. I think I am winning the battle regarding laxatives - he was taking them as PREVENTATIVE measures instead of using them properly. I have him stopped from taking them daily - but it is all a control thing with him and I realize it is hard to rely on others. Won the battle on the car and he has accepted my chauffeur duties - I just let him drive from the passenger seat! I was annoyed at first at being told what parking spot, how to back up, where to turn, heck I have been driving for 30 years, but then decided that it gave him some control over some things in his life so he can tell me where to turn etc ( I know my way around up here fairly well) but I make my own decisions on when to pull into traffic etc myself. Works fairly well. I am learning some of the areas history while I am at it.

Life is still scarey, because when I am not needed here, I won't have an income when I go home. EI is almost finished.  One day at a time.

Kids are doing well at home and taking care of things.

Diane, Kim, Don and all, hope you are all well. Going to send off a couple of messages, read Don's page and get set for the morning.

Updated my Advertisements page on my site.

Have a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Sounds like you are doing well.

"Life is still scarey, because when I am not needed here, I won't have an income when I go home. EI is almost finished. One day at a time." True, but I have a feeling that you shall be amazed at when you return home the unexpected "good Karma" that shall be awaiting you upon your arrival back home. You have earned some good fortune. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 

Caman--beautiful photo of my favourite flower. 

I am off to do a 10km Walk for MS this morning. Truthfully, I mostly signed up for the walking part since it was supposed to be sunny. We're now calling for a bit of drizzle, so we'll see how the day goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. Good for you. My mom had MS, so I strongly approve of your efforts. Excelsior, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

I haven't been in for a couple of days so a lot of catching up to do. I ripped up the flagstone for my sidewalk yesterday to prep the site for a new stamp concrete walkway. Should look nice. Now I have to get rid of the flagstone.

Jeanne, you are on the right track with your grandfather. The key is to find some common ground and run with that.

I have worked with a couple of MS patients in the past. It is such a debilitating disease.

Off to a birthday party today for the daughter of our friends and also assistant coaches, but first I need to grab a coffee and some breakfast.


----------



## MaxPower

I forgot to mention Marc regarding your cortisone shot in your knees. Have you had this done before? reason I am asking, I am not a big fan of cortisone. It is used as a treatment far too often. Cortisone degrades the tissue (cartilage) in the joint, and eventually will have to get a replacement. Sometimes though there is no other option and I have heard that it really does alleviate the pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I forgot to mention Marc regarding your cortisone shot in your knees. Have you had this done before? reason I am asking, I am not a big fan of cortisone. It is used as a treatment far too often. Cortisone degrades the tissue (cartilage) in the joint, and eventually will have to get a replacement. Sometimes though there is no other option and I have heard that it really does alleviate the pain.


Thanks for your concern, Warren. I know this, which is why I try to go as long as possible between shots, and then to get only partial doses (e.g., 25% dose strength). I have heard of the new "chicken juice", but it is not utilized here in NL yet. Know of anything that might be done other than cortisone? Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne, Sonal and Warren. Jeanne it was Leslie who lost her dog, not Margaret. 

SAP'S now done for tomorrow too and the rest of the day is mine. I'm determined to record that song bird today, that is if he shows up again. I sure hope so.

I'm going to watch golf, but at the same time I will be polishing all the oak cabinets in the motor home and washing all the dishes after they've been sitting in the cupboards for six months. It's a big job to do them all, but I feel it is worth the trouble.

Who knows? I may be tweeting later today!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for your concern, Warren. I know this, which is why I try to go as long as possible between shots, and then to get only partial doses (e.g., 25% dose strength). I have heard of the new "chicken juice", but it is not utilized here in NL yet. Know of anything that might be done other than cortisone? Merci, mon ami.


Without knowing your exact condition, it is hard for me to recommend anything. Perhaps Physio can help, but like I said, sometimes cortisone is the only option.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Without knowing your exact condition, it is hard for me to recommend anything. Perhaps Physio can help, but like I said, sometimes cortisone is the only option.


Physio was of limited help, Warren, as was accupuncture. The key is to lose weight, I believe. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Woooot! A double Sunday Brunch! Yes! Please! Thanks Don and Marc!
Coffee, Pancakes, Bacon, Bagels, Fruit, coffee, sausages, cheese, fruit spread, croissants (Kacey is still mourning the loss of fresh French croissants daily),waffles, more cheese, eggs, more coffee.....OMG - Wheelbarrow please! 
For me!

Don - I hope you are successful in recording some bird songs - I'd love to hear them. I can hear them singing in the distance here too. Looks like it's going to be another nice day. I may even get some time in the yard. Sounds like Warren's already been out working in the yard! 

Jeanne - Sounds like you are finding a way to manage with Grandpa. Good for you. Good for Grandpa. 

Sonal - Good luck on the walk - I hope you have some very friendly shoes on. 

Warren - I like those stamped concrete walkways...much lower maintenance than flagstone for sure. Put the flagstone in a pile at the front or back of your yard with a sign that says, "FREE to take away." It will go away on its own. Guaranteed. 

Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All!!
You have whetted my appetite, TWO breakfasts!! I agree with Kim, it will be an all day shmorg!! :clap:

I would also love to hear those birds Don, I have Mourning Doves, they do sound like owls, but it is more haunting ... and the little yellow birds, and fat robins are about, 
seems like spring is really here, (except for the snow last week!) 

Marc, I am not sure if I mentioned this before, but daily use of MSM will be a big help, it not only reduces inflammation, but it builds cartilage, it is a food supplement and can do no harm.
It will not work overnight, but taken daily it will maintain present health, and slowly improve it over time, meanwhile, (much as I dislike it) Cortisone will give some instant relief.... 

Wishing you all a great day...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Yes, I use MSM, Glucosomine and Chondroitin in the proper percentages. I am trying to stay away from prescription medications and over-the-counter meds like Tylanol and Aleve. We shall see.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 4PM here in St.John's. Anyone interested in some High Tea treats?


----------



## friend

Good afternoon all. 



Cameo said:


> .
> Caman - with access to high speed, I was able finally to listen to the songs you have on your site - very very nice, you should be proud of yourself. I bet Anna is proud of you.
> 
> Life is still scarey, because when I am not needed here, I won't have an income when I go home. EI is almost finished.  One day at a time.


Thanks Jeanne. 
She is proud of me. But I have to start making some dough too with it. 

I hope it goes well for you. Hight spirit, don't give up hope.
Things will be OK. 



Sonal said:


> Caman--beautiful photo of my favourite flower.


I can see why it's your favorite.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

It has turned out to be the perfect warm sunny day in Toronto--just enough to make the walk this morning comfortable with just a light jacket. 

Afterward, we headed down to the Danforth for some brunch and then a bit of a stroll and some ice cream. Truly a gorgeous day.


----------



## SINC

Sadly my little bird friend has not made an appearance this afternoon in spite of 22° temps and sunny skies. Two things made that possible, first the wind is howling through the trees and second, a broken water main has contractors working on it a block over and the incessant beeping of the back-up warning beeper has silenced the birds and made a nice afternoon miserable with noise.


----------



## winwintoo

Good afternoon, nice day here too. The trees are full of buds and the sun is shining. 

I'm still shoulders deep in this cookbook formatting project. I think I have it under control now, keep you fingers crossed.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Gotcha!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> It has turned out to be the perfect warm sunny day in Toronto--just enough to make the walk this morning comfortable with just a light jacket.
> 
> Afterward, we headed down to the Danforth for some brunch and then a bit of a stroll and some ice cream. Truly a gorgeous day.


Kudos, Sonal. A fine day for a fine cause.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks Don!


----------



## friend

winwintoo said:


> Good afternoon, nice day here too. The trees are full of buds and the sun is shining.
> 
> I'm still shoulders deep in this cookbook formatting project. I think I have it under control now, keep you fingers crossed.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Good look with it and enjoy the fine weather.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> It has turned out to be the perfect warm sunny day in Toronto--just enough to make the walk this morning comfortable with just a light jacket.
> 
> Afterward, we headed down to the Danforth for some brunch and then a bit of a stroll and some ice cream. Truly a gorgeous day.


Sounds nice. 
You deserve it, so enjoy and get another ice cream.


----------



## friend

And time has slipped away once more,
so I must dash off to bed.
Good night me friends. 
Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Only 17º here, BUT the crazy wind has let up for awhile... 

Hi Jeanne, happy to hear your Grandpa is coming along well! Yeah... life... still throws me a spitball now and then, things will turn around for you at home. Gosh, I can't think of anyone who deserves it more!


----------



## SINC

Afternoon Diane, our wind too has subsided and we sit at a nice warm 22°.


----------



## Dreambird

Hi Don, yeah I know you folks up there often get more heat, however I'm just so happy to have a day w/o that wind rattling my brain I'm not complaining! 

Other thing down here is that it almost always clouds over in the afternoon and there you go for stopping the temps. going up anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Early day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Good night Marc.


----------



## Dreambird

Sleep tight, Marc...


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

And in keeping with your twice nightly tradition, night Marc.


----------



## winwintoo

*Just when I thought it was safe........*

I got a call from the same gal that started all the names and addresses kerfuffle about the cookbook. She is not "comfortable" and thinks the cookbook would not be "enjoyable" without names and addresses.

When I called her earlier in the week to say I was abandoning the whole project, she was in tears, begging me to stay and finish it.

sigh

Well, I've learned a whole lot about Microsoft Word that I didn't know before this started.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

And likely about naive people too Margaret.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> And likely about naive people too Margaret.


Not to mention passive-aggressive types.

I had hoped that a group of elderly people would be over the "playground" mentality that got them through school.

Margaret


----------



## Sonal

winwintoo said:


> Not to mention passive-aggressive types.
> 
> I had hoped that a group of elderly people would be over the "playground" mentality that got them through school.
> 
> Margaret


Well... I've heard some people refer to old age as a second childhood...


----------



## winwintoo

And now I see why 

Margaret


----------



## Ena

Margaret, don't forget the testosterone that kicks in with women of a certain age :yikes:


----------



## macdoodle

Folks like to be credited with their contributions it seems, even if the recipe is one from their grandmas.... I had heard of the same type situation, solved it by simply putting their names and province, or local ( eg Lunenberg NS)
Addresses were explained away as improper, what if they moved, what if it was someone elses recipe and you didn't know it, and they 'came to your house ' the contributors could choose to put their name and local, or just the name, since the book was recipes of Nova Scotia ... it was for a church thing and actually had 4 or 5 reprints... it was a wonderful book!

Perhaps that would be an easier solution.... everyone who cooks knows most are not new, just variations on the old tried and true.... they just want to be acknowledged for their 'twist' ... many times I have remembered the name of the contributor and not the exact recipe, but I do know the pot roast sent in by Margaret was the best one I tried.... 
this does help when there are 2 or 3 of the same offering.... 

Perhaps this is of help, perhaps not..... things will work out in the end, BTW we just put the name at the bottom of the recipe, and it was all done in a handwritten font to make it more 'homemade' .... worked out beautifully..... there were 2 more books that came later....


----------



## winwintoo

macdoodle said:


> Perhaps this is of help, perhaps not..... things will work out in the end, BTW we just put the name at the bottom of the recipe, and it was all done in a handwritten font to make it more 'homemade' .... worked out beautifully..... there were 2 more books that came later....


No, our problem is different than that. And unfortunately, scam artists are using books like you describe to get names for their scams.

I feel like I've described the problem so often I want to vomit every time I get asked about it again. I ran on about it in this forum a few days ago.

Sorry to be short tempered, but I've worked about 100 hours on this project, spent about $300 of my own money on stuff that we needed, and had to re-do work that other committee members were supposed to do and after a meeting last Monday, this same person swore that she was going to work hard and begged me to stay on to finish the project. 

It's so darn much like the job that nearly cost me my life. 

It's over.

Margaret


----------



## macdoodle

I am so sorry to hear how hard this has been on you, I think if 'scam' artists are using information, (from a cookbook ??) then perhaps just an initial... 
At best nothing... it is hard for some people to even imagine the kind of problems putting out full names and addy's can bring...
I don't blame you for your frustration and I will go back to read the full discourse (no womiting peese! )

Don't you sometimes just wish you had the ground rules in place before it got started and the rule being any changes means no more of my help .... 
I do know the 'cookbook' can be one of the most frustrating.... 

The book I speak of is no longer in print and of course names were not really an issue, sad how technology has it's negative as well as it's positive side, as do all things... 

grab a glass of wine, or whatever.. take a deep cleansing breath... and drink it down!! 

Hit the sack and know things will resolve themselves... eventually! 
Off to find the tell all post...


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> I got a call from the same gal that started all the names and addresses kerfuffle about the cookbook. She is not "comfortable" and thinks the cookbook would not be "enjoyable" without names and addresses.
> 
> When I called her earlier in the week to say I was abandoning the whole project, she was in tears, begging me to stay and finish it.
> 
> sigh
> 
> Well, I've learned a whole lot about Microsoft Word that I didn't know before this started.
> 
> Margaret


My 2¢, Margaret, if you'd really like to see this thing progress, and not lose all you've put into it so far:

You've already tried to quit the project once - and they ceded and asked you to come back. 

Now it's just this one woman?

Say to this woman "We're so sorry you won't be participating." And then DO IT WITHOUT HER.

(I've got a Tshirt that says "What part of 'No' do you fail to understand?")

I've dealt a lot with passive aggressive types, and you can never please them, so you might as well not even try. Cut her out of the project, move on.

Like I said - just my 2¢.

We still love ya.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have some breakfast waiting for you when you arise, along with freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! Just heard this on the news. Not happy Juno campers for some ................ Fog is one thing to cancel flights in and out of St.John's, but volcanic ash???????????? From Iceland???????????

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - Flights scrapped as Iceland ash heads to N.L.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the breakfast. SAP's up with a variety of entertainment this morning, among them a pilot who stops a tractor driver for directions, then crashes, a Moose on the loose in Elk Island National Park and an exchange between Martha and Maxine to provide a chuckle. I'm off to work, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great pics of the US Air Force museum, along with the History of Aviation pics. As well, the '54 Studebaker brought back memories. We never owned one, but I liked the style back when I was a boy.

Is St.John's or even NL showing up on your menu these days for people from here that log on to SAP?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the breakfast Marc. I sure hope the ash doesn't get to NL. That will wreak havoc on your respiratory system - no question. 

Any trapped Juno campers are just going to hve to enjoy NL for a couple of days. Maybe they can hang out at the Cafe Chez Marc? 

Don = off to check out SAP in a bit. I hope today's weather will be as nice as yesterday's. 
No birdie songs??


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the breakfast Marc. I sure hope the ash doesn't get to NL. That will wreak havoc on your respiratory system - no question.
> 
> Any trapped Juno campers are just going to hve to enjoy NL for a couple of days. Maybe they can hang out at the Cafe Chez Marc?
> 
> Don = off to check out SAP in a bit. I hope today's weather will be as nice as yesterday's.
> No birdie songs??


Morning, Kim. We have some rain/drizzle and fog today, so the volcanic ash is high up and causing problems for planes here in and out of St.John's.

Re the news for many of the Juno performers, we had Drake, K'naan, Justin Bieber and Michael Bublé drop by yesterday night after the ceremonies when they could not get out due to flight cancellations. Who knew that Bublé's "Crazy Love" was about dachshunds???????? So, the four of them had a grand old "scoff" here at my house.


----------



## winwintoo

Morning everyone. Coffee sounds good. 

Don, I didn't find a brochure for the Ford car my husband and I had when we lived in Edmonton. It was a Ford XL - my husband made sure I understood it wasn't a Galaxie "500XL" it was just and XL which made it that much better 

It was a beautiful car. 2-door, leather seats etc. No we couldn't afford it, it was used, and my husband could talk a leopard out of it's spots, so he likely got it for free 

I've only seen one other car like it. 

Elaine, I think I will follow your advice and thank her for her work so far and carry on without her. What we have done so far looks good and I hate to throw all that work away.

Hope everyone has a good day, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. I think that following Elaine's advice might be best for your mental health. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone,

A very noisy house here this morning with the soothing sounds of jackhammers at my front door. I'm putting in a new stamped concrete walkway and porch, but in order to do this, they are fixing the improperly poured porch that the builder put in. The ground had settled and at first we decided that we would break out the steps and pack gravel under the main slab to support it, but when we broke out the steps, we found a huge cavity under the porch and we were worried with the extra weight of the concrete it could collapse. So I made the decision to rip the whole thing out and put a new porch in properly. This decision only cost an extra $350. Cheap insurance in my opinion.

So coffee and Advil please and thank you.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Warren,

Good luck with your project. Sounds like a good decision to rip out the old porch and put a new one back in properly. How about a pair of sound attenuating ear muffs? Or three? 

Wake up neighbors!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Your coffee and Advil are ready now. We shall have to go through internal renos starting next week to make our home acceptable for being certified to take in one or two foster children.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Good morning Warren,
> 
> Good luck with your project. Sounds like a good decision to rip out the old porch and put a new one back in properly. How about a pair of sound attenuating ear muffs? Or three?
> 
> Wake up neighbors!


Ratttattaaaaatttaattttaatttttaaaaattttaaaattttt. Ratttattaaaaatttaattttaatttttaaaaattttaaaattttt. I can't hear you!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Ratttattaaaaatttaattttaatttttaaaaattttaaaattttt. Ratttattaaaaatttaattttaatttttaaaaattttaaaattttt. I can't hear you!!!!


I think that Warren is in need of some herbal tea .................. and ear plugs.


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> Ratttattaaaaatttaattttaatttttaaaaattttaaaattttt. Ratttattaaaaatttaattttaatttttaaaaattttaaaattttt. I can't hear you!!!!


Hey Don. That lone stark tree on SAP looks familiar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Kacey back on Canadian time yet?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Hey Don. That lone stark tree on SAP looks familiar.


Yep, it does indeed. Some dude named Warren in Ontario submitted it as noted in the cutline below the pic.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Yep, it does indeed. Some dude named Warren in Ontario submitted it as noted in the cutline below the pic.


I noticed that. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All,
Sun is up and the news is on... Marc, it doesn't look good for your part of the world... the explanation for the ash was explained in the weather report... and it looked quite eerie,
1 wind system going clockwise, 2 going counter below creating a funnel drawing the ash into the east coast... bizarre for sure... hope you have at least a mask to help with the fall out so you don't get bronchial problems....XX)

Must have been nice to have the award winners / artists at your home, how did that happen? Quite exciting I would guess.... 

Elaine has made a great suggestion and I think it might be the answer to your prayers Margaret, (you know, the one where you wished she would just go away!) 

Thanks for brekkie, I have to get the trash out before the truck comes today:lmao:

later..... have a good one!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Kacey back on Canadian time yet?


Yes, Kacey is back on Western Canadian teen time. However, she is feeling under the weather today with some flu-like symptoms and has stayed home from school.

Speaking of under the weather, her school will be extra quiet today as the group of students and teachers that went to Poland/Romania on their spring break trip are stranded there for the next day or two at least. The other groups (Borneo, Costa Rica, Vietnam & Cambodia) seem to have made it back despite the restrictions in air travel.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Margaret, Kim, Warren, Leslie and all. 

I'm not a happy camper today at all.
I rushed in to make it to the last post shipment at 5PM yesterday.
I put in the info for the Visa and at 2AM, just as I was falling asleep,
I realized that I had forgot the front page with the STK No and hadn't 
written the case No on the pages either.
Now only God's great mercy can save me. 
They might not be able to find where it belongs at all now. :-(
It could at least delay the Visa's with several weeks.
And it's all my fault.
..................
Jalál / April 19

_Be fair to yourselves and to others, that the
evidences of justice may be revealed, through 
your deeds, among Our faithful servants._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## friend

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## KC4

Aww, Poor Caman. Mistakes happen. Do not be too hard on yourself. Perhaps there is some place you can call to warn them of the omission and get it all back together as it should be sooner rather than later. 

I hope you can get it straightened out soon.


----------



## macdoodle

Caman, sorry to hear of your problem, is there any way you can phone and explain what happened and send the info either by email or in the next post with an explanation, ??
I don't know what is involved, but surely they can help at the other end??


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Aww, Poor Caman. Mistakes happen. Do not be too hard on yourself. Perhaps there is some place you can call to warn them of the omission and get it all back together as it should be sooner rather than later.
> 
> I hope you can get it straightened out soon.





macdoodle said:


> Caman, sorry to hear of your problem, is there any way you can phone and explain what happened and send the info either by email or in the next post with an explanation, ??
> I don't know what is involved, but surely they can help at the other end??


Thanks for youse concern.
I have already called the NVC and the Lady was very nice, but said 
that all I can do is to wait and hope for the best.
The letter is posted and can't be retrieved or intercepted.

Hard on myself I must be, since this was bad, bad, bad.


----------



## macdoodle

Don, Good on you for reporting on PETA it is the most disgusting group I have ever come across in the 'name of good' ... there are some awful horror stories about them, and my vet said they used to skulk around the vet campus and accuse them of torturing animals and experimenting on them, also when no one was about they would leave all their 'crap' papers all over the waiting room (U of Sask) she called them the scum of the earth.... 

I do know they had a site a few years ago for kids, telling them their parents were murderers because they ate meat.... and all the other garbage, don't know if it is still there, but when I got a petition to help PETA I sent the site addy to all I could including the list (instead of my name I put the site... and said I wouldn't stand for them or their nonsense and they had fooled the public enough.... 
their motto BTW is 'no one is good enough to own an animal' ... so, they kill off the animals.... beejacon


----------



## SINC

Yeah, I have little use for PETA and when I found this, could not resist exposing their two faced policies.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Yeah, I have little use for PETA and when I found this, could not resist exposing their two faced policies.


:clap::clap::clap: more people need to be informed.....!

PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com this confirms your report and more!!


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Gah, feel very dopey this morning. Where's the coffee?


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap::clap: more people need to be informed.....!


Yes we do.
I'm a vegetarian as 5 of the kids and 1 is a vegan.
I find that very disturbing and sickening.
I never push my beliefs on others and calling meat eaters murderers
is sick and utterly unfair. Furthermore, one can never spread ones
beliefs unless they are presented in a kind and respectful way and 
it is a must to have the deepest respect for others, since it is their
standpoint you like to change or alter, if you now aim for that,
and not the person behind them.
Shocking stuff indeed that.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Gah, feel very dopey this morning. Where's the coffee?


Good morning Sonal.
I drank it, due to my stress level. Sorry 
Here is some freshly made.


----------



## Sonal

Not to worry, Caman, I suspect you need it more than I do.

Still, I'd recommend some nice calming herbal tea.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Not to worry, Caman, I suspect you need it more than I do.
> 
> Still, I'd recommend some nice calming herbal tea.


Intravenous?


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Intravenous?


Only if you insist, though I recommend in a mug with maybe a little honey....


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Only if you insist, though I recommend in a mug with maybe a little honey....


I'll rather go for that then so.


----------



## winwintoo

Have you ever had a job that they won't let you quit?

I threw another hissy fit at the board meeting, made a motion to cancel the cookbook project - nobody would second my motion so it died.

The chief opponent, once again changed her tune and begged me to keep on with it.

There were some different people at this meeting and once again the "we can't live in fear and it's always been done" voices were heard. 

So I flatly refused to have anything to do with it going forward and offered to provide all the computer files for someone else to carry on. But then the cry went up that nobody else can do it. sigh

In the end, I got them to agree that we will have some people in uniforms with guns come in and make presentations about the dangers.

The detractor once again said she wants this book to be a way for her to get to know her neighbours. I told her to knock on their door and invite them for tea.

Speaking of tea..............

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, it doesn't look good for your part of the world... the explanation for the ash was explained in the weather report... and it looked quite eerie,
1 wind system going clockwise, 2 going counter below creating a funnel drawing the ash into the east coast... bizarre for sure... hope you have at least a mask to help with the fall out so you don't get bronchial problems...." Afternoon, Leslie. All is well now. We had a great deal of rain this morning and afternoon which washed away the fog and the ash. So, now our skies are again open for air traffic and has the scent of fresh ocean air. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, sorry to hear about Kacey's illness. On of the doxie pups was a bit under the weather yesterday, but is better today, so I am sure that Kacey will be fine ............. or we can send her a doxie pup to help her get well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Is is going to be coffee or herbal tea with your freshly baked scones today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, I truly hope that this does not mess up your Visa application. Hopefully, someone in US Immigration and Customs will have a bit of common sense. Bon chance, mon ami.

FYI, one of our doxies would have gone straight to "anger" and would run off with the iPad.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Have you ever had a job that they won't let you quit?
> 
> I threw another hissy fit at the board meeting, made a motion to cancel the cookbook project - nobody would second my motion so it died.
> 
> The chief opponent, once again changed her tune and begged me to keep on with it.
> 
> There were some different people at this meeting and once again the "we can't live in fear and it's always been done" voices were heard.
> 
> So I flatly refused to have anything to do with it going forward and offered to provide all the computer files for someone else to carry on. But then the cry went up that nobody else can do it. sigh
> 
> In the end, I got them to agree that we will have some people in uniforms with guns come in and make presentations about the dangers.
> 
> The detractor once again said she wants this book to be a way for her to get to know her neighbours. I told her to knock on their door and invite them for tea.
> 
> Speaking of tea..............
> 
> Margaret


Hang in there, Margaret. Some herbal tea and a back rub will help ease your stress.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Is is going to be coffee or herbal tea with your freshly baked scones today?


I think tea, but I will have to forgo my usual herbal blend in favour of a black tea. (It's okay, Caman and Margaret seem to need it more.)

Still feeling quite dopey. I suspect seasonal allergies.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Have you ever had a job that they won't let you quit?
> 
> I threw another hissy fit at the board meeting, made a motion to cancel the cookbook project - nobody would second my motion so it died.
> 
> The chief opponent, once again changed her tune and begged me to keep on with it.
> 
> There were some different people at this meeting and once again the "we can't live in fear and it's always been done" voices were heard.
> 
> So I flatly refused to have anything to do with it going forward and offered to provide all the computer files for someone else to carry on. But then the cry went up that nobody else can do it. sigh
> 
> In the end, I got them to agree that we will have some people in uniforms with guns come in and make presentations about the dangers.
> 
> The detractor once again said she wants this book to be a way for her to get to know her neighbours. I told her to knock on their door and invite them for tea.
> 
> Speaking of tea..............
> 
> Margaret


Hmm.

Stick to your guns, Margaret. They need you far more than you need them, if they want to get this project done.

Otherwise, I like Matthew 10:14. (If anyone will not welcome you or listen to your words, shake the dust off your feet when you leave that home or town.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I think tea, but I will have to forgo my usual herbal blend in favour of a black tea. (It's okay, Caman and Margaret seem to need it more.)
> 
> Still feeling quite dopey. I suspect seasonal allergies.


Coming up, Sonal.

How are you today other than your allergies acting up?


----------



## friend

I have to complain a wee bit.
This Visa mistake I did makes me very sad and depressed.
I can't understand how dumb that was not to get that page in there with the rest. :-(

I will call them tomorrow again to ask some useless question that they can't answer anyway and say a few prayers.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I have to complain a wee bit.
> This Visa mistake I did makes me very sad and depressed.
> I can't understand how dumb that was not to get that page in there with the rest. :-(
> 
> I will call them tomorrow again to ask some useless question that they can't answer anyway and say a few prayers.


Good luck, Caman. Try not to get too down. Hopefully, a simple phone call will help to rectify your situation.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of your misfortune Camán, but don't worry, it will all work out in the end.


----------



## SINC

YES!

My birdie finally showed up again just now and I managed to record his song a few times. The chirping of sparrows is almost constant, but you can easily pick out the bird. 

Forgive the traffic noise, as wouldn't you know it, a couple of cars drove by while I was recording this on my iPhone.

Download and listen here.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, good tune 

Margaret, strength to you.

Caman, hope all this beating yourself up is for nought. 

Off outside to do a bit of edging in a flower bed. Nice to have the energy after a day at work.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> I have to complain a wee bit.
> This Visa mistake I did makes me very sad and depressed.
> I can't understand how dumb that was not to get that page in there with the rest. :-(
> 
> I will call them tomorrow again to ask some useless question that they can't answer anyway and say a few prayers.


I know you're mad at yourself, (I would be too) but there's no added benefit to beating yourself up more than you already have...the energy is better spent remedying the situation and the situation itself is already more than enough punishment for you, isn't it? You are already taking the beating. Best now to shield the rest of the clan from the residual effects. 

It will eventually be straightened out. The more you focus on the remedy (rather than the cause) the sooner it will be resolved.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night from foggy St.John's. Really thick pea-soup fog tonight ............. love it. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine.

An interesting day on SAP with a local resident writing about the woes of the Oilers and how the NHL in general could improve itself. Then listen to Kate Smith belt out God Bless America at a 1976 hockey game and top it off with a piece of pizza from Down Under. Grasshopper pizza that is. 

I'm off to work on tomorrow now, back later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP a bit later today.

For now, I shall make breakfast for anyone else who is up and about, and ready to face a new week. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Ah, breakfast, thanks Marc, I worked up quite an appetite finishing up this morning.

Now, the day belongs to me and I will spend it readying the motor home for our first camping trip of the year on Thursday through Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. No one sings "God Bless America" like Kate Smith.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don and all.

Still upset. I called the NVC and the Lady said that
it will most likely be OK and not to worry.
I still worry and it makes me feel tired. 
..............
Jalál 12 / April 20

_Verily, all created things were immersed in the sea
of purification when, on that first day of Ridván,
We shed upon the whole of creation the splendors
of Our most excellent Names and Our most exalted
Attributes. This, verily, is a token of My loving 
providence, which hath encompassed all the worlds._
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc and Don.

Day two of the front porch and the cement is being poured, floated and stamped today. Tomorrow is the tint and finishing. Should look great when it's done.

An eventful day yesterday. My youngest seemed to be prone to accidents. He was playing with his older brother in the school yard after school (there's a hill the kids like to run up and down). A couple of my oldest son's friends joined in and my youngest ran into another boy, hitting their heads together. My youngest got the worst of it. The impact was on his cheekbone by his eye. Fortunately there was no broken bones, but now he has a really good shiner and looks like a little prize fighter.

All part of being a rough and tumble boy I guess.


----------



## macdoodle

Thought you all could do with a wee chuckle this AM, I think you will be happy not to be teaching at this school Marc! :lmao:

YouTube - Demolition Call


----------



## MLeh

Camán:

"Anxiety is a thin stream of fear trickling through the mind. If encouraged, it cuts a channel into which all other thoughts are drained." ~Arthur Somers Roche

Kim gave you a very good bit of advice yesterday. My advice is that you listen to Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. That is good news, so hope for the best with this situation. It would be long before you are in the US with Anna and your family. Do you intend to try and become a US citizen?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. "All part of being a rough and tumble boy I guess." True, but luckily he did not have damage to his eye.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thought you all could do with a wee chuckle this AM, I think you will be happy not to be teaching at this school Marc! :lmao:
> 
> YouTube - Demolition Call


I have taught at a joke factory sort of school, but no student wanted to destroy the school in quite that manner. Good one, Leslie.

How are you today?


----------



## winwintoo

Good Morning everyone.

Caman, I hope your problem is quickly solved.

Elaine, I love that quote and it's so true.

Don, good job this morning. I like the scooter pictures. My son lives in Taiwan and tells me horror stories about the number of scooters on the roads and the people driving them. 

Marc, thanks for breakfast.

I don't have any big plans for today, will play it by ear.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> Camán:
> 
> "Anxiety is a thin stream of fear trickling through the mind. If encouraged, it cuts a channel into which all other thoughts are drained." ~Arthur Somers Roche
> 
> Kim gave you a very good bit of advice yesterday. My advice is that you listen to Kim.


Afternoon, Warren, Leslie, Elaine and Margaret.

I know Elaine, thanks. 
It is just very difficult with this Visa issue.
Otherwise, with every thing else except if anything happen to the kids or Anna,
i would be fine and not worry to much. But this drives me up the wall and
on top of everything it made Anna worried and disappointed.
I got Siobhán to buy me chamomile tea and honey yesterday, 
but it was, except for the taste, useless. 


winwintoo said:


> Caman, I hope your problem is quickly solved.


Thanks Margaret.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. That is good news, so hope for the best with this situation. It would be long before you are in the US with Anna and your family. Do you intend to try and become a US citizen?


I think so and then stay dual citizen.
It leaves a lot of options open as I see it.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc! How are all the Doxie Pups doing? Kacey is off to school today, so she is feeling better. I'm hearing that a similar 24 hour bug is hitting many people in Calgary. Eeesh.

Don - Off to check out SAP soon - sounds like a good one as usual.

Leslie - That was hilarious. Thanks for the morning laugh. 

Caman - Sounds like it's going to be all right soon. Hang in there.

Elaine - Thanks. In my own life I try to exchange a few useless/damaging practices/words for more useful/manageable ones. A couple of favorites: I don't worry about things - but I am concerned. Concern is something I can act upon. Another favorite switch out - I am not guilty, but I am responsible.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I think so and then stay dual citizen.
> It leaves a lot of options open as I see it.


Good luck. I think that the US recognizes Ireland (your country of birth) as one of the countries in which you may become a US citizen while still retaining Irish citizenship. Regulations keep changing, so hopefully, it will be in your favor.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> . A couple of favorites: I don't worry about things - but I am concerned. Concern is something I can act upon. Another favorite switch out - I am not guilty, but I am responsible.


Sure enjoyed these, I have one near the door... 

I am not stressed, just Terribly Terribly Alert!


----------



## winwintoo

When people ask about the relationship status of my various kids and in-laws, my favourite reply is "I'm on a need-to-know basis and they don't tell me much"

A friend would reply to the same type of questions: "I'm just an observer"

People eventually learn to back off and quit asking.

When I have a senior moment and forget the name of an acquaintance, I like to say "I never forget the name of anyone I don't like"

I'm thinking of having "give it a rest, nobody else is worrying about it" on the inside of my eyelids.

If anyone knows how to fill up the wormholes in my brain, bring it on.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. 

"If anyone knows how to fill up the wormholes in my brain, bring it on." Might I suggest some herbal tea, Mozart's Piano sonata No.5 in G Major and a doxie pup for your lap? For the record, her name is Bubbles, and she is the pup we are keeping, so she is only on loan.


----------



## winwintoo

Sounds like just the prescription Dr. G!

Just came back from a stroll to the bank. It's beautiful out there today. No wind, 19° and it did me a world of good.

Now I'm going to have that tea before I settle in to a cleaning fest.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Sounds like just the prescription Dr. G!
> 
> Just came back from a stroll to the bank. It's beautiful out there today. No wind, 19° and it did me a world of good.
> 
> Now I'm going to have that tea before I settle in to a cleaning fest.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Coming right up, Margaret. No need to clean for the doxies ........... they make their own mess with toys all about.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I came across this novel breakfast idea. Looks to be a time saver to me. Perhaps we should add it to the Cafe Chez Marc's menu. But we would need an appropriate name for it wouldn't we?


----------



## MaxPower

Don,

I am a bacon fiend and love pancakes. That is truly the best of both worlds. :love2::love2:


----------



## macdoodle

MMMM this looks soooo good... now I am hungry.... I always eat bacon and 'cakes' but this is a great idea! (now where is that corn syrup??)

Thanks Don, quick supper for sure!!


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Don,
> 
> I am a bacon fiend and love pancakes. That is truly the best of both worlds. :love2::love2:


Then you shall have the honour of naming it!


----------



## KC4

In Calgary, that's commonly referred to as a Stampede Breakfast! Yaaa HOOO!


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Margaret... I like those "answers"! :clap:




winwintoo said:


> When people ask about the relationship status of my various kids and in-laws, my favourite reply is "I'm on a need-to-know basis and they don't tell me much"
> 
> A friend would reply to the same type of questions: "I'm just an observer"
> 
> People eventually learn to back off and quit asking.
> 
> When I have a senior moment and forget the name of an acquaintance, I like to say "I never forget the name of anyone I don't like"
> 
> I'm thinking of having "give it a rest, nobody else is worrying about it" on the inside of my eyelids.
> 
> If anyone knows how to fill up the wormholes in my brain, bring it on.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Don,
> 
> I am a bacon fiend and love pancakes. That is truly the best of both worlds. :love2::love2:


Don, I am in the same boat as Warren .............. but I don't think that my wife would let me have this as we are starting a new diet. :-( Sure looks good, however.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> If anyone knows how to fill up the wormholes in my brain, bring it on.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I use chocolate.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If anyone knows how to fill up the wormholes in my brain, bring it on." 

Might I now suggest some herbal tea, chocolate, Brahms Lullaby and a doxie pup? Get your tea while it's hot and you pup while it's cute ............ as for the chocolate ............. well, that is good whenever/wherever. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. First one in the Cafe Chez Marc could prepare the "OTHD" Breakfast. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you and your grandfather well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a special "Over the Hump Day" Breakfast for everyone when you rise to face this mid-week point. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Today, according to my calendar is The First Day of Ridvan. What might be the significance of this day for a person who is Baha'i?


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

It was snowing here a minute ago. 
Well what can you do but smile.
Going to go for a ride and check my neighbors exhaust
and doing some grocery shopping as well.
He is going to sell his car, since he can't drive anymore,
and I've promised to have a look at it.
Have a nice morning.

.................
Jalál 13 /April 21

_Arise, and proclaim unto the entire creation tidings
that He Who is the All-Merciful hath directed His
steps towards the Ridván and entered it. Guide, then,
the people unto the garden of delight which God hath
made the Throne of His Paradise. We have chosen
thee to be our most mighty Trumpet, whose blast is
to signalize the resurrection of all mankind_.
Bahá'u'ulláh


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Today, according to my calendar is The First Day of Ridvan. What might be the significance of this day for a person who is Baha'i?


It is indeed. Thanks for noticing. 
It is the time when Bahá'u'lláh declared and thus revealed His status to us.
Work is suspended, kids stay home from school if they can, and 
it is also the day when we elect friends to the Local Assembly.
We will have a little celebration at home tonight, since we can't go to the bahái center.

Info about Ridván


----------



## Dr.G.

"... it is also the day when we elect friends to the Local Assembly." Interesting. Exactly what does this election signify?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "... it is also the day when we elect friends to the Local Assembly." Interesting. Exactly what does this election signify?


We elect 9 people to the Local Assembly, and they take care of all practical issues for us, like arranging study circles, keeping schedule over who host the 19-day feasts, devotionals and firesides, they also take care of any correspondence.
They are give no status or "office" and they are just ordinary bahái's and have no say-so
over anyone and can't take any decisions for us, but what we give them right to do.
If there is any more "serious" decisions to make, it will be taken up at a 19-feast,
so all can have a say-so, if we want to.
It's a lot of work, but an honor to be elected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Caman. I was just curious. Have a good time this evening.


----------



## SINC

Good morning gentlemen. I see none of our ladies are present yet.

SAP's up with a look at that Iceland ash cloud in full motion, a warning to men about fairies and an interesting tale about Hannibal, MO., and its quest to rid itself of a certain look-alike of Mark Twain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Interesting to see how close that cloud got to St.John's. An interesting read as well re Mark Twain ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

The Shang thread is fast approaching 2 million views. We should hold a party here in The Shang once we get to that number. Any thoughts on a theme for the party?


----------



## SINC

How about "2 million views"?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How about "2 million views"?


OK. That's a start. Anyone else?


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally finished up my grading for Winter semester ................. with two hours to spare. I think that I have earned some herbal tea and a scone this morning.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Don and Marc.

Interesting stories as usual in SAP Don. Good work pulling them together in one place.

Marc, you do deserve tea and a scone for finishing grading. 

Me? I'm going to type so stories for a friend who is compiling a family memories book about her mother. A very interesting woman, I wish I could have met her.

And I need to get out for a walk. I've neglected my exercise for way too long and it would be a shame to waste these nice days.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, interesting info Caman, hope it goes well for you tonight.... the place is never important, only the sincerity of the prayers ... but it is nice to be with those of like mind, so I will be the unseen presence at your feast tonight and join in your ritual.... 

Sonal, you sound tired this morning... hope you didn't have a restless sleep ...

Marc and Don, hope you have the coffee on I might have a cup this morning... I have had a restless night!! It might help my 'get up and go' to do just that!!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. Gotta love the Cafe Chez Marc! Kudos for getting through your mountain of grading. That must feel very good. 



friend said:


> It is indeed. Thanks for noticing.
> It is the time when Bahá'u'lláh declared and thus revealed His status to us.
> Work is suspended, kids stay home from school if they can, and
> it is also the day when we elect friends to the Local Assembly.
> We will have a little celebration at home tonight, since we can't go to the bahái center.
> 
> Info about Ridván


That's interesting Caman. My learn something new for today thing. Thanks. Happy celebrating! 


Dr.G. said:


> The Shang thread is fast approaching 2 million views. We should hold a party here in The Shang once we get to that number. Any thoughts on a theme for the party?


Woot! PARRRRTY! How about the 2G Gig? Caman can provide the tunes, RP can accompany, the Cafe Chez Marc can cater, Sonal can manage the crowds, Warren can barbecue (make sure there's a fire extinguisher handy) , we all can contribute in our own way. I'll bring my appetite. I'm good at that.


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> Sonal, you sound tired this morning... hope you didn't have a restless sleep ...


Amazing how you picked on that. I am exhausted this morning, though I thought I'd slept fairly well. 

Combination of allergies and allergy medication. I don't normally take anything if I can help it, but it seemed to help a lot yesterday, so I'm hopeful it will do the same today, as I have a lot of confusing numbers to sort out.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Don and Marc.
> 
> Interesting stories as usual in SAP Don. Good work pulling them together in one place.
> 
> Marc, you do deserve tea and a scone for finishing grading.
> 
> Me? I'm going to type so stories for a friend who is compiling a family memories book about her mother. A very interesting woman, I wish I could have met her.
> 
> And I need to get out for a walk. I've neglected my exercise for way too long and it would be a shame to waste these nice days.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Thank you, Margaret. That "family memories book" is a great idea ........... as is the walk. If you come across a doxie during your walk that looks like this, it is Gracie, who is staying with a handler where you are in SK, and being shown out west. Bon voyage, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal and Leslie. How are you both this fine mid-week afternoon?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. Gotta love the Cafe Chez Marc! Kudos for getting through your mountain of grading. That must feel very good.
> 
> 
> That's interesting Caman. My learn something new for today thing. Thanks. Happy celebrating!
> 
> 
> Woot! PARRRRTY! How about the 2G Gig? Caman can provide the tunes, RP can accompany, the Cafe Chez Marc can cater, Sonal can manage the crowds, Warren can barbecue (make sure there's a fire extinguisher handy) , we all can contribute in our own way. I'll bring my appetite. I'm good at that.


A grand idea, Kim, and a unique name for our festival. I am up for it if others want to join in as well. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Amazing how you picked on that. I am exhausted this morning, though I thought I'd slept fairly well.
> 
> Combination of allergies and allergy medication. I don't normally take anything if I can help it, but it seemed to help a lot yesterday, so I'm hopeful it will do the same today, as I have a lot of confusing numbers to sort out.


Sonal, do you take over-the-counter allergy meds or prescription meds? I have found a few of the otc meds either do nothing for my allergies or make me quite lethargic.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Woot! PARRRRTY! How about the 2G Gig? Caman can provide the tunes, RP can accompany, the Cafe Chez Marc can cater, Sonal can manage the crowds, Warren can barbecue (make sure there's a fire extinguisher handy) , we all can contribute in our own way. I'll bring my appetite. I'm good at that.


Smart A**


----------



## MaxPower

We just finished the stamped concrete sidewalk and porch today. All that remains is to seal it tomorrow. The contractor was very pleased with the results, so much so that he wants to put it on his website. I mentioned that I would be happy to take the pictures for him. He said "No offense, I'm sure you have a good camera but I do all of the photography myself." OK I thought. I quietly pulled up some of my photos on my iPhone and showed them to him. He then asked me if I was a professional photographer and I said no, just as a hobby.

After a few minutes of showing him my photos, he asked if I shoot weddings, more in particular his wedding. I declined though. He did ask me to shoot the walkway and porch though.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> We just finished the stamped concrete sidewalk and porch today. All that remains is to seal it tomorrow. The contractor was very pleased with the results, so much so that he wants to put it on his website. I mentioned that I would be happy to take the pictures for him. He said "No offense, I'm sure you have a good camera but I do all of the photography myself." OK I thought. I quietly pulled up some of my photos on my iPhone and showed them to him. He then asked me if I was a professional photographer and I said no, just as a hobby.
> 
> After a few minutes of showing him my photos, he asked if I shoot weddings, more in particular his wedding. I declined though. He did ask me to shoot the walkway and porch though.


Afternoon, Warren. That was a great compliment re the photography.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Smart A**


 My buddy Bart has the best response to that.... Hee heeee..


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, do you take over-the-counter allergy meds or prescription meds? I have found a few of the otc meds either do nothing for my allergies or make me quite lethargic.


OTC, though I break them in half to make them less strong... seems to work fine.

Coffee seems to be kicking in, so I'm feeling alert again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> OTC, though I break them in half to make them less strong... seems to work fine.
> 
> Coffee seems to be kicking in, so I'm feeling alert again.


Good to hear, Sonal. Coffee for alterness ............. herbal tea for stress.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Sonal. Coffee for alterness ............. herbal tea for stress.


It's like taking uppers and downers. 

I haven't had to take any kind of allergy medication since moving out of the suburbs and into the concrete jungle a few years ago, but it just seems really bad right now.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> We just finished the stamped concrete sidewalk and porch today. All that remains is to seal it tomorrow. The contractor was very pleased with the results, so much so that he wants to put it on his website. I mentioned that I would be happy to take the pictures for him. He said "No offense, I'm sure you have a good camera but I do all of the photography myself." OK I thought. I quietly pulled up some of my photos on my iPhone and showed them to him. He then asked me if I was a professional photographer and I said no, just as a hobby.
> 
> After a few minutes of showing him my photos, he asked if I shoot weddings, more in particular his wedding. I declined though. He did ask me to shoot the walkway and porch though.


That's great! A similar thing happened a few years ago when we were selling our house in Houston. The Real Estate agent wanted to take photographs of the property to put on the MLS system. I volunteered to do that for him (no charge, no cut in commission). He politely declined my offer saying that, no offense, but he had a lot of experience doing this in a way that would best show off the house and that he had a really good camera etc. I said no more and let him do his thing. When he showed me the pictures he wanted to put on our listing, I showed him the pictures I had taken later the same day.

All of my pictures and none of his went on the listing. I even put them in a slide show with music. (which he linked to the listing) He said if I was staying in Houston, he would gladly pay me to do the same thing for all of his future listings. (snort) 


Just recently, I got in a bit of "trouble" at a restaurant for (attempting to) take photographs of the menu and food. Us foodie reviewers are not supposed to ask for permission or advise what we are doing before being served the food...so sometimes we get into a tangle with restaurant managers/owners. 

This one was right hostile. I apologized and asked for permission. No! was the answer and I accepted that without argument. She continued to berate me for not asking for permission first (I'm fairly sure the answer would have been the same regardless) and when I answered her question why I wanted the photos (to upload to a site that gathered such information) she advised that their restaurant already had its own website complete with photos of the food and menu. I put my camera away for the night. 

I checked the site... the menu is nearly illegible and the fuzzy food photos all have this interesting green/blue hue to them. Yummy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, take all the pics of the menu at The Cafe Chez Marc. We have our chefs with their Cordon Bleu Red Seal certification, as well as being one of the top five Jewish Deli's in North America. I think that the reviewers liked the little flags ...............


----------



## SINC

I must go buy some antihistamine. I must go buy some antihistamine. I must go buy some antihistamine.


----------



## macdoodle

Marc!! how dare you post such a thing!! my mouth is watering like the Bow River flows!!:lmao:

Oh wouldn't I just kill for a bite of that..:love2::love2:

Now I have to go root about to see if there is anything in my fridge to put mustard on....
I might have a bratwurst left in the freezer..... not kosher but available!! Might work!!
(if I let is crisp and do a bit burn, will that be considered 'smoked'??) :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, take all the pics of the menu at The Cafe Chez Marc. We have our chefs with their Cordon Bleu Red Seal certification, as well as being one of the top five Jewish Deli's in North America. I think that the reviewers liked the little flags ...............


Oh man.... I know what I want for lunch now. That is successful food photography when it evokes that reaction.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I must go buy some antihistamine. I must go buy some antihistamine. I must go buy some antihistamine.


Uh oh - looks like allergy season is hitting Alberta too. (sigh)...shuffles off to the medicine cabinet herself for some Clariten.....


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, take all the pics of the menu at The Cafe Chez Marc. We have our chefs with their Cordon Bleu Red Seal certification, as well as being one of the top five Jewish Deli's in North America. I think that the reviewers liked the little flags ...............


*DROOL* Is that smoked meat I see?


----------



## MaxPower

The one nice thing about last summer ( we had a very rainy summer) was that my allergies didn't act up at all. A nice break for a change. But I am looking forward to this summer.

Mmmm. Smoked meat. A reuben sounds really good right now.


----------



## SINC

Mission accomplished, meds down, hopefully itching from hives stops later today. It's driving me nuts. Damn allergies.

Never did like smoked meat and sandwiches that friggin' big with that much meat in 'em are just stupid. Gimme a toasted BLT anytime. Like now.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Marc!! how dare you post such a thing!! my mouth is watering like the Bow River flows!!:lmao:
> 
> Oh wouldn't I just kill for a bite of that..:love2::love2:
> 
> Now I have to go root about to see if there is anything in my fridge to put mustard on....
> I might have a bratwurst left in the freezer..... not kosher but available!! Might work!!
> (if I let is crisp and do a bit burn, will that be considered 'smoked'??) :lmao:


Sorry .............  'Tis Jewish Soul Food.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> *DROOL* Is that smoked meat I see?


Yes, official Montreal Smoked Meat, flown in via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> The one nice thing about last summer ( we had a very rainy summer) was that my allergies didn't act up at all. A nice break for a change. But I am looking forward to this summer.
> 
> Mmmm. Smoked meat. A reuben sounds really good right now.


I love Reuben sandwiches, Warren. The key is the sort of meat, the kind of Swiss cheese and the bread .............. and don't forget the sort of mustard as well. That is what makes a great Reuben.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mission accomplished, meds down, hopefully itching from hives stops later today. It's driving me nuts. Damn allergies.
> 
> Never did like smoked meat and sandwiches that friggin' big with that much meat in 'em are just stupid. Gimme a toasted BLT anytime. Like now.


I agree. Love BLT's. 

Sorry to hear about your hive.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Mission accomplished, meds down, hopefully itching from hives stops later today. It's driving me nuts. Damn allergies.
> 
> Never did like smoked meat and sandwiches that friggin' big with that much meat in 'em are just stupid. Gimme a toasted BLT anytime. Like now.


MMMMM...That BLT looks too.
Anybody ever tried a toasted avocado, sharp cheese, mayonnaise, cucumber and tomato sandwich? 
(Seasoned with Lemon Pepper and sea salt)
Woot! 

Sorry to hear about your allergies Don - Hope the meds are working for you today!


----------



## Dr.G.

I have, but without the Lemon Pepper and sea salt, which sounds great. Let's put it on the menu before you take a pic of our menu.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> MMMMM...That BLT looks too.
> Anybody ever tried a toasted avocado, sharp cheese, mayonnaise, cucumber and tomato sandwich?
> (Seasoned with Lemon Pepper and sea salt)


No, but I would seriously like to. Mmmmmm.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> No, but I would seriously like to. Mmmmmm.......


I agree, Sonal. I had it once and loved it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all. Just reporting that my son lost his first tooth tonight. Seems like yesterday when I was announcing his birth here in the Shang. How time flies.


----------



## Ena

Warren, happy milestone day 

Nearly time for me to turn in. Busy day with having to cut the grass again as it always seems to need cutting this time of year. 

Co-worker with a family is very ill so staff are bringing in casseroles and baking to fill her home freezer. Good people where I work; pull together to help each other.

Good night from the left coast.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Co-worker with a family is very ill so staff are bringing in casseroles and baking to fill her home freezer. Good people where I work; pull together to help each other.
> 
> Good night from the left coast.


:clap::clap:

Well done Ann!


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Evening all. Just reporting that my son lost his first tooth tonight. Seems like yesterday when I was announcing his birth here in the Shang. How time flies.


Woot! How exciting for him! I remember when Kacey lost her first tooth. 
I can only hope to be half that excited when I start losing my teeth again.



Ena said:


> Warren, happy milestone day
> 
> Nearly time for me to turn in. Busy day with having to cut the grass again as it always seems to need cutting this time of year.
> 
> Co-worker with a family is very ill so staff are bringing in casseroles and baking to fill her home freezer. Good people where I work; pull together to help each other.
> 
> Good night from the left coast.


That's such a great gesture. I know us Canadians frequently do this - but never have I seen it to such an overwhelming degree as when I was in Texas. Veritable Brigades form and organize 3 squares a day for however long is required. _Everybody_ contributes. Sometimes it's actually too much.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

A cold 2C here and it does snow a wee bit too. 
Going to give in my LG 24" screen that gave up after only
6 months and not much usage. Thank God for warranty.
I've borrowed my neighbor's car so there wont be much trouble
getting to the shop.
See youse later.
..................
(this is a good quote about what a Bahái Local Assembly does)

Jalál 14 / April 22

_Spiritual Assemblies must endeavor to promote
amity and concord amongst the friends.... They
must do their utmost to extend at all times the
helping hand to the poor, the sick, the disabled....
They must promote by every means in their power
the material as well as the spiritual enlightenment 
of youth.... They must make an effort to maintain
official, regular.... correspondence with the various
Bahái centers throughout the world... They must
undertake the arrangement of the regular meetings
of the friends, the feasts and the anniversaries....
They must supervise....all Bahái publications.... and
provide in general for a dignified and accurate 
presentation.... to the general public._
Shoghi Effendi


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sorry to hear of your LG screen. That is not long enough for normal use, so luckily you have the warrenty. Hope your US Visa application gets resolved soon. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a special Earth Day Breakfast this morning -- everything fresh from the Shang Organic Farm. Even the coffee is an Earth Day special. Just an hour ago someone complained and said to me, "Marc, this coffee tastes like dirt!!!" I replied, "Of course, it was ground this morning."  Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man comes in to The Cafe Chez Marc for some homemade soup. 

He calls me over to say, "Sir, what's a fly doing in my soup???" 

To this question I reply, "The backstroke." :lmao::lmao:

An oldie but a goodie. 

Anyone else with some old vaudeville jokes????


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, slept in a wee bit this morning, but SAP's up with a video on how to make your own back yard drink holder, the sorry state of our oceans and a picture of a donkey braying into a car and a kid's reaction.

Caman, you will find that LG certainly does not stand for "Life's Good" as they claim in their commercials. Anyone I know who has bought their products have found them to be substandard no matter the appliance.

Since I am no fan of earth day, I will pass on organic breakfast and get on with my day. I must be ready to leave on our first camping trip of the year by 1:00 and I have groceries to get, tank treatment for the RV to buy, fresh water tanks to fill, the 4 x 4 to hook up and on it goes.

And oh yeah, I still must finish up tomorrow's SAP which I am off to do now.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone. Don thanks for that article about digital photocopiers. Very interesting considering my recent trials trying to convince my neighbours about scams etc.

Another nice bright day here so will get out and walk again today.

Ann that's a nice story about your co-workers pitching in. There was a fellow at the local Costco who had a heart attack and his co-workers pitched in and worked his hours for him so he could continue to be paid. People are good for the most part.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don and Margaret. 

Don: I am a bit suspicious of LG, but on the other hand I
have heard people saying that the stuff they bought was really high class.
I remain suspicious though. 

Marc: How's about this one then:

An anteater comes in to The Cafe Chez Marc and sits down.
Marc takes his order. - Just a cup of coffee, sez the anteater.
Marc brings him his coffee and gently asks: -Sorry Sir, are you OK?
-Yes, sez the anteater. I'm OK. 
Marc goes back and serves another customer. He looks over at the anteater
a few times and when he is done he goes over to him and asks again if
he is OK. -Sure, sez the anteater, I'm fine. 
Marc cleans of a few table and then he makes his way over to he anteater again.
Sez he, Sorry Sir I must ask, if you don't mind, are you OK?
-I can ensure you, sez the anteater, I'm fine. I'm OK.
Sez Marc: Why the long face then?


----------



## friend

Since I'm on a roll:

A man comes in the his doctor with a frog on his head.
-Oh, sez the doctor. How did this happen then?
-Well, sez the frog, It stated with piles.


----------



## SINC

Why were all the tomatoes in the Cafe Chez Marc blushing?

They had seen the salad dressing.


----------



## Sonal

Much used, but I still like it:

A panda walks into a café. He orders a sandwich, eats it, then draws a gun and proceeds to fire it at the other patrons.

'Why?' asks the confused, surviving waiter amidst the carnage, as the panda makes towards the exit. The panda produces a badly punctuated wildlife manual and tosses it over his shoulder.

'Well, I'm a panda,' he says, at the door. 'Look it up.'

The waiter turns to the relevant entry in the manual and, sure enough, finds an explanation. 'Panda. Large black-and-white bear-like mammal, native to China. Eats, shoots, and leaves.'


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
Thanks for the chuckles. I wish I had something to add, but alas I am a bit slow this morning. Wedding season started early this year and I am backed up with work. It's a good thing - I am taking my wedding videos in a new direction and having so much fun, even if it is until 2 am. But no one here is a stranger to hard work and long hours.:yawn:


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal and Dana.

I forgot to mention I posted a pic in the Visually Humourous thread that's just for Kim this morning. (Dana loved it too!)


----------



## Sonal

Oh, Don, that reminds me.... I came across 2 jokes recently, though I wonder if the second one is too much for SAP. 

1) A man walks onto a partially full plane with 6 kids, and busies himself settling them in place. A woman, already seated on the plane, stares in amazement. "Are those kids ALL yours?" she asks.

"You don't understand," said the man. "I work for a condom factory. These are our failures."

2) A husband and wife are watching TV. A psychologist is on TV talking about mixed emotions, and how you can feel two entirely different things all at the same time.

The husband says, "That's ridiculous. How can anyone feel 2 different things at once? I bet that there's nothing that anyone can say or do that would make me feel happy and sad all at the same time!"

The wife says, "Oh yeah? I'll take that bet."

"Fine, go ahead. Say something that makes me feel happy and sad all at once."

The wife smiles sweetly. "You have the absolute biggest member out of all of your friends."


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the Earth Day Organic Breakfast Marc! Im in! Woot! Even the dirt coffee...no organic fertilizer for me please.

Hahah! Thanks for the chuckles Gang. 

Don - Off to check out the rest of the threads and SAP soon. Hope your (and everyone else's) allergies are under control.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the Earth Day Organic Breakfast Marc! Im in! Woot! Even the dirt coffee...no organic fertilizer for me please.
> 
> Hahah! Thanks for the chuckles Gang.
> 
> Don - Off to check out the rest of the threads and SAP soon. Hope your (and everyone else's) allergies are under control.


Morning, Kim. Glad you liked the Earth Day Organic Breakfast. Think I am going to go with organic fruits, veggies, eggs and home-made grain products here in The Cafe Chez Marc. Seems like the thing to do, in that we already use environmentally friendly tea and coffee products, grown by co-ops that are owned and operated by the farmers who work the fields and are paid good wages.

I am going to grow our own peas, lettuce, squash and tomatoes here in St.John's this summer. Luckily, The Shang's greenhouse is such that we can grow our own crops year-round and then bring in various local crops from around Canada.

How is Kacey making out back in Canada?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc: How's about this one then:

An anteater comes in to The Cafe Chez Marc and sits down.
Marc takes his order. - Just a cup of coffee, sez the anteater.
Marc brings him his coffee and gently asks: -Sorry Sir, are you OK?
-Yes, sez the anteater. I'm OK. 
Marc goes back and serves another customer. He looks over at the anteater
a few times and when he is done he goes over to him and asks again if
he is OK. -Sure, sez the anteater, I'm fine. 
Marc cleans of a few table and then he makes his way over to he anteater again.
Sez he, Sorry Sir I must ask, if you don't mind, are you OK?
-I can ensure you, sez the anteater, I'm fine. I'm OK.
Sez Marc: Why the long face then? "

Good one, Caman. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Much used, but I still like it:
> 
> A panda walks into a café. He orders a sandwich, eats it, then draws a gun and proceeds to fire it at the other patrons.
> 
> 'Why?' asks the confused, surviving waiter amidst the carnage, as the panda makes towards the exit. The panda produces a badly punctuated wildlife manual and tosses it over his shoulder.
> 
> 'Well, I'm a panda,' he says, at the door. 'Look it up.'
> 
> The waiter turns to the relevant entry in the manual and, sure enough, finds an explanation. 'Panda. Large black-and-white bear-like mammal, native to China. Eats, shoots, and leaves.'


Another good one, Sonal. We should headline you and Caman at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club this weekend. Interested?


----------



## KC4

Kacey is doing just fine today, thanks Marc. Still chattering about the trip. I'm glad they had so much fun. She actually volunteered to watch the old movie version of The Diary of Anne Frank last night. So, important parts of the trip have stuck with her. 

I prefer organically grown produce. I will pay the extra $ for it when it's available. Unfortunately, many ingredients are still hard to find organic. I think this will improve over time with increased demand for it. 


Somehow I'm reminded of another foodie story. Once, while in a restaurant I was served a salad with very obviously unclean mushrooms. 

I showed the waiter my salad, pointing at a particularly large chunk of debris. 
He told me that it wasn't dirt. 
I said, "I Know."


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Kacey is doing just fine today, thanks Marc. Still chattering about the trip. I'm glad they had so much fun. She actually volunteered to watch the old movie version of The Diary of Anne Frank last night. So, important parts of the trip have stuck with her.
> 
> I prefer organically grown produce. I will pay the extra $ for it when it's available. Unfortunately, many ingredients are still hard to find organic. I think this will improve over time with increased demand for it.
> 
> 
> Somehow I'm reminded of another foodie story. Once, while in a restaurant I was served a salad with very obviously unclean mushrooms.
> 
> I showed the waiter my salad, pointing at a particularly large chunk of debris.
> He told me that it wasn't dirt.
> I said, "I Know."


Good for her. This is part of the whole concept of "never again". People like Kacey will carry those memories with her for the rest of her life. Tell her "Shalom" from me.

Did you ever see the movie "The Freedom Writers"? It has a significant Anne Frank part to the movie. 

I am in agreement with your views re organic foods. Sadly, the growing season is so short here that growing any sort of food is difficult. 

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Just got my web services here at Dogguides. This is quite a programme. Very regimented. I'm thinking I can understand how prison inmates feel. We have our bowser, so if I can upload the picture on this thing [ older windows ] I will try to post later today. We have a huge dog whose name is Cruzer. It will take time to get the two to pair ... they tell us it takes around 6 months of heavy lifting to get there. He is so strong that he pulls Gail all over the place .... not being mean ... just doing doggy things. We're not too sure if Gail can be able to do this... but she is trying. Don't get me wrong, he is a great dog ... just a very big one. [ We think he weighs within 10 pounds of Gail's weight ]


----------



## KC4

Hey Rp! Great to see you in the Shang!

Cruzer sounds fabulous - just a little overeager maybe. Do you know what kind of dog he is? 

I hope Gail and Cruzer can find a way to work together that is happy for both of them.

Looking forward to the photo later if you are able to manage uploading it.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim: Cruzer is a Golden Lab.


----------



## winwintoo

I just came across this video and story about a 99 year old who bought her first computer - an iPad. Link to the story.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Enjoy, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Just got my web services here at Dogguides. This is quite a programme. Very regimented. I'm thinking I can understand how prison inmates feel. We have our bowser, so if I can upload the picture on this thing [ older windows ] I will try to post later today. We have a huge dog whose name is Cruzer. It will take time to get the two to pair ... they tell us it takes around 6 months of heavy lifting to get there. He is so strong that he pulls Gail all over the place .... not being mean ... just doing doggy things. We're not too sure if Gail can be able to do this... but she is trying. Don't get me wrong, he is a great dog ... just a very big one. [ We think he weighs within 10 pounds of Gail's weight ]


Good for you and Gail, Rp. Good luck to you both. Golden Labs are smart dogs, so the two will be a team in no time.


----------



## SINC

Well, everything is done but hooking up the 4 x 4 and I am taking a break. My buddy should be here within the hour and we will head out to Seba Beach and the Kokanee Springs RV Park. Rain, that is desperately needed is in the forecast, so we may be under the awning playing crib for a couple of days, but at least we'll be dry while we welcome the rain.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone...


----------



## MaxPower

My iBook died. Stink.


----------



## winwintoo

How do you mean "died" - My old old iBook has had a few glitches, but all of them were easy to fix and didn't cost much. I love that old iBook. My grandson still uses it as his only computer while he saves up for a new MBP.

It makes me sad to hear of anyone's Mac "dyeing" 


Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> How do you mean "died" - My old old iBook has had a few glitches, but all of them were easy to fix and didn't cost much. I love that old iBook. My grandson still uses it as his only computer while he saves up for a new MBP.
> 
> It makes me sad to hear of anyone's Mac "dyeing"
> 
> 
> Margaret


The power supply is fried. It's been an issue for a while. First it wouldn't hold a charge so we replaced the battery. Then a year later that battery died and would only sustain life if it was continuously plugged in. Somewhere along the line one side of the hinge broke and we would have to snap it back into place. Then today, it just wouldn't turn on despite my best efforts to resuscitate it. I had the unfortunate task of calling the time of death at 4:15 PM this afternoon.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, heart-warming video.

A guy at my work-site is a huge Apple fan. He takes great delight in finding out about people who have switched to a Mac. Lets me know with a grin on his face.


----------



## KC4

Rp - Golden Labs are great - I've got a good feeling about this pairing.

Margaret - Great video - loved it. Thanks.


Diane - Hi Dreambirdie! Nice day here today!

Warren - Oh - that sucks. Too bad. Oh well...time to move on I guess. You might want to consider putting in the classifieds if there's any reusable parts on it. Somebody may want it. I like the official Call on the Death. .... Call it! Did the Toothfairy visit last night?


----------



## Sonal

There was a big fire today in Waterloo near the University. 

My favourite diner was destroyed in the blaze. 24 hrs, $2.99 All Day Breakfast (at least, that's what it cost 10 years ago), great food, great service, great hangout. I am really going to miss that place.

TheRecord.com - Local - Fire destroys businesses in Waterloo plaza

Video of the blaze is on the link.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Rp - Golden Labs are great - I've got a good feeling about this pairing.
> 
> Margaret - Great video - loved it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Diane - Hi Dreambirdie! Nice day here today!
> 
> Warren - Oh - that sucks. Too bad. Oh well...time to move on I guess. You might want to consider putting in the classifieds if there's any reusable parts on it. Somebody may want it. I like the official Call on the Death. .... Call it! Did the Toothfairy visit last night?


I tried my best to take the iBook apart, but you know Apple - their designs are great, but you can't get in the damn things. So to quote Dr. Leonard McCoy "I couldn't save him. I didn't know his anatomy".

Then to top it off, my Duo Core 2 iMac has been acting funny. Freezing up, Applications locking up for no reason, weird blank screens. I talked to a buddy of mine and he thinks it could be thermaling due to dust build up. OK. Time to take it apart. A quick search on the net and I found a video of a guy taking his apart. Not all that difficult when you know what to do. It's just not knowing how to take it apart that's a little scary. Did you know the glass is actually held in by magnets? Cool.

On the upside I purchased a refurbished 13" MacBook Pro to get me by.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> The power supply is fried. It's been an issue for a while. First it wouldn't hold a charge so we replaced the battery. Then a year later that battery died and would only sustain life if it was continuously plugged in. Somewhere along the line one side of the hinge broke and we would have to snap it back into place. Then today, it just wouldn't turn on despite my best efforts to resuscitate it. I had the unfortunate task of calling the time of death at 4:15 PM this afternoon.


If you're not quite ready to let it go.........

Mine fell right on the open hinge and broke - got that fixed then something else in the hinge failed, got that fixed, then like yours the power supply became a problem and we got that fixed for $75. For about a year before we got the power thingy fixed, my granddaughter used it with a big elastic band holding it all together. 

I just can't let it go. I love that machine.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Sorry to hear of Warren's iBook (I love mine) giving up the ghost, as Sonal's fire to her favorite diner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night. 

I shall try to be up early and get our new menu items (watch for Kim's pic of this revised menu) ready for the TGIF breakfast. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

winwintoo said:


> If you're not quite ready to let it go.........
> 
> Mine fell right on the open hinge and broke - got that fixed then something else in the hinge failed, got that fixed, then like yours the power supply became a problem and we got that fixed for $75. For about a year before we got the power thingy fixed, my granddaughter used it with a big elastic band holding it all together.
> 
> I just can't let it go. I love that machine.
> 
> Margaret





Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Sorry to hear of Warren's iBook (I love mine) giving up the ghost,


But on the upside there's a new MacBook Pro coming.....:clap:


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> But on the upside there's a new MacBook Pro coming.....:clap:


I saw that after I posted. I'm green with envy. My aging MacBook is not long for this world. I can't see it sticking around as long as that iBook did.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Well folks, we made it here and my cell modem is working after a fashion. Very weak cell signals here and tomorrow's SAP upload will be a test for sure.

Sorry to hear of your iBook loss Warren, but congrats on the new baby MBP.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, I guess it is a bit early for anyone else yet. SAP's up with a tale all the Shang women will enjoy, a nose job you wouldn't want and a look at the new US $50 bill in WEBBITS.

Due to a really bad cell signal, it is like dial up here so my work will take me hours longer today so I had better get started. Have a good day all.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all. 

After noon here, 8C and sunshine. 
I just have a nice lunch sandwich and am now going for a wee
bit of organic made chocolate ice cream. 
Things are good today and falling into place they are.
It's Friday, me friends, friday indeed. 
Go for ice cream. :clap:
Now I'm going to read today's SAP. 
...............
Jalál 15 / April 23

_Consort with all men, O people of Bahá, in a spirit
of friendliness and fellowship. If ye be aware of a
certain truth.... of which others are deprived, share
it with them in a language of utmost kindliness and
good-will.... A kindly tongue is the lodestone of the
hearts of men._
Bahá'u'lláh

_When you meet those whose opinion differ from
your own, do not turn your face from them....
Do not allow difference of opinion, or diversity of
thought to separate you from your fellow men,
or to be the cause of dispute, hatred and strife in
your hearts_.
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. That organic made chocolate ice cream sounds good ........... as does your sunshine (sunny and 6C here this morning). How are your kids feeling about the move to the USA?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a TGIF Breakfast for everyone this morning, along with freshly brewed tea and coffee throughout the day ............ And, for those late risers, a Warren Special, which we call the MBP, or My Brunch Preference, which is Brunch of your Preference served in your bed. Kim, of course, will be there to take pictures of everyone enjoying their Brunch in Bed, so try to be a bit tidy. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I am enjoying my MBP for the iMovie and iDVD functions. I still have my iBook for when my son uses my MBP, which seems to be most of the time now.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc.
It's gorgeous, the ice creame is. I'm at it now as we speak. 

They kids are very happy and they can't wait to move.
Dylan asks every day if there is any news from the NVC.
They are so happy over finally having a ma, that functions like a ma.
And she is a very good and compassionate ma to. :clap:


----------



## Mckitrick

Morning folks. I pooched my iPhone last night. Now for the fun adventure of trying to find one on kijiji! Eep!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc.
> It's gorgeous, the ice creame is. I'm at it now as we speak.
> 
> They kids are very happy and they can't wait to move.
> Dylan asks every day if there is any news from the NVC.
> They are so happy over finally having a ma, that functions like a ma.
> And she is a very good and compassionate ma to. :clap:


That is really good to hear, Caman. I was a single parent for nearly 5 years and I know how much it meant to Stephen to have Deborah come into my life when he was just 8. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mckitrick said:


> Morning folks. I pooched my iPhone last night. Now for the fun adventure of trying to find one on kijiji! Eep!


Morning, Paul. How did your iPhone get "pooched"? Try the iPod Dox (as in Doxie) next time.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you feeling on this fine Friday morning? So good to see you early in the day ................... at least it makes my day. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting our lunch menu together. Anyone wanting anything special? Kim might be in to take pictures, so we have to be on our best behavior .................... no messy ice cream.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the MBP Brunch. I'll be happy with a large coffee, a toasted sesame bagel and a bit of fruit please and thanks. Camera is ready!

Caman - Your ice cream treat sounds great. I tried a Peanut Butter Chocolate scoop the other day. Awesome! Classic combination and always a sure winner.








Hi Paul - Sorry to hear about your iPhone poochdom. The charge/data cord is going on mine (frayed at the phone end) Hopefully they are not too expensive to replace.

No Don yet this morning? I wonder if he was able to get SAP up and running..I'll have to go check.


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> No Don yet this morning? I wonder if he was able to get SAP up and running..I'll have to go check.


Don was in way before any of us got up, you must have missed his early posts. SAP is indeed up and there's a good recipe there for lentil soup 

It's a bit cloudy here today but the sun is trying to break through so maybe later.

Hope everyone has a great day, Margaret


----------



## KC4

oh YEAH! Woot! Thanks Margaret...

Looks like dinner to me! I have all the ingredients on hand too.

Is that your photo? It's a good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Great shots of ice cream. I should get you to take pics of the doxie pups.


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> oh YEAH! Woot! Thanks Margaret...
> 
> Looks like dinner to me! I have all the ingredients on hand too.
> 
> Is that your photo? It's a good one!


My photo? I wish 

I'm not a good photographer.

Enjoy the soup, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. How are you this fine day?

I shall pass on the lentil recipe to my wife since we both like lentils ............. but I am not as good of a cook as she is these days. I would never have thought to add 3 tbsp dill pickle juice.

Such is Life.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Paul, Kim and Margaret. 

Marc and Kim: It's youse fault that my screen is damp and has bite marks.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon Paul, Kim and Margaret.
> 
> Marc and Kim: It's youse fault that my screen is damp and has bite marks.


My fault?????????? I pass on my blame to the doxie pups ............ blame them ........... and watch their sad faces plead with you to forgive them. :-(


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> My fault?????????? I pass on my blame to the doxie pups ............ blame them ........... and watch their sad faces plead with you to forgive them. :-(


So the doxies posted the picture of that wonderful, mouthwatering ice cream?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> So the doxies posted the picture of that wonderful, mouthwatering ice cream?


Ice cream!!!!! You brought up the topic, and Kim posted a picture along with me, but that does not make a screen damp. Doxie kisses make a screen damp, not ice cream ............. which would make the keyboard sticky.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Ice cream!!!!! You brought up the topic, and Kim posted a picture along with me, but that does not make a screen damp. Doxie kisses make a screen damp, not ice cream ............. which would make the keyboard sticky.


It does if you lick the screen. 
It looked so real.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It does if you lick the screen.
> It looked so real.


Well, Kim is a great photographer. Still, why blame me???


----------



## friend




----------



## Sonal

Mmmm... ice cream.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Mmmm... ice cream.


Don't you start too.  :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

It's the one thing my neighbourhood lacks... a good gelato shop.

We have a so-so gelato shop, but not a truly excellent one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's the one thing my neighbourhood lacks... a good gelato shop.
> 
> We have a so-so gelato shop, but not a truly excellent one.


Sonal, wait until this afternoon when we open up the new Dr.G. Gelato and Ice Cream Emporium. The first 100 customers get a free lifetime supply of whatever they want from this establishment. So, be sure to get in line, which started to form last night.


----------



## winwintoo

I live 2 blocks from Milky Way. They have the best ice cream and people stand in line to get it.

Me? I just discovered Breyers Skor flavour and it has become my favourite.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I live 2 blocks from Milky Way. They have the best ice cream and people stand in line to get it.
> 
> Me? I just discovered Breyers Skor flavour and it has become my favourite.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


A nice spot, Margaret. That is the sort of look I would like for the Dr.G. Gelato and Ice Cream Emporium. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, wait until this afternoon when we open up the new Dr.G. Gelato and Ice Cream Emporium. The first 100 customers get a free lifetime supply of whatever they want from this establishment. So, be sure to get in line, which started to form last night.


Tell me they have chili-chocolate and blueberry-basil. :love2:

I'm running for the line now. Will I make it to the first 100?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, wait until this afternoon when we open up the new Dr.G. Gelato and Ice Cream Emporium. The first 100 customers get a free lifetime supply of whatever they want from this establishment. So, be sure to get in line, which started to form last night.


Look out the window.
That's me first in line.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Tell me they have chili-chocolate and blueberry-basil. :love2:
> 
> I'm running for the line now. Will I make it to the first 100?


Just walk up to me and bring a cup of coffee.
I'll just say:-What took you so long?
And no one will be the wiser.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is the review that is in today's ehMacLand Gazette re the new Emporium:

"Red booths and carved wood inhabit the darkened space, which feels more like a comfy corner than any modern ice cream operation (or faux retro ice creamery for that matter). The room is illuminated only by amber sconces and stained glass fixtures advertising old-school soda brands like Moxie.

The menu is filled with original artwork and ephemera, including an egg cream how-to and this loving ode to "The Romance of Soda Water": Youth as it sips its first glass, experiences sensations which, like the first sensation of love cannot be forgotten, but are cherished to the last.

There are "Tummy Ticklers" -- sundaes small and large -- with titles and captions like "The Tree" ("This one grows in The Shang and not in Brooklyn"), "A Shissel" ("If you can’t eat it – use it for washing"), and the "Brooklyn Kibbitzer" ("Shut up and eat"). The showstopper, of course, is "The Kitchen Sink," the shop's signature giant dessert. The mother of all sundaes serves eight for the sum of $5 Canadian.

An added treat are the doxies that roam about the establishment, making sure that the children are smiling at their antics long after they are finished with their treats.

All in all, a five star establishment. Well done, Dr.G."


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Just walk up to me and bring a cup of coffee.
> I'll just say:-What took you so long?
> And no one will be the wiser.


Done deal. How do you take your coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

And this review just in from The Globe and Mail:

"The atmosphere is a psychedelic time warp, but it's really the sundaes that make the trip worth it. The rum raisin, banana, butter pecan and walnut are some of the finest ice creams on earth, and are lavishly accentuated with freshly made whipped cream and thick, gooey syrups of all flavors, including pineapple, butterscotch and hot fudge. The gelato is to die for. The egg creams are outstanding, and the old-fahsioned malts and milkshakes put all others to shame. And, if you can stomach it, the triple-scoop banana sundae will bring you back to a time in your life when chocolate ice cream was your main raison d'etre."


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, we are going to give you and Sonal a freebie certificate, along with our other Shang Gang members who like ice cream or gelato. The line is getting so long that you folks will not be in the first 1000 let alone the first 100. So, relax and enjoy. Remember, we also cater and deliver, both via Doxie Express. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Look out the window.
> That's me first in line.



Caman, that was you first in line .................. on the second line. The first 1000 were brought in by order of the police since it was getting too long. Luckily, I shall have your freebie certificate by the end of the day. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Done deal. How do you take your coffee?


Black as the night, like tar on a stick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tell me they have chili-chocolate and blueberry-basil. :love2:
> 
> I'm running for the line now. Will I make it to the first 100?


Never thought of these combos, Sonal. Still, I shall pass it on to Chef Andre, who is our master ice cream maker. As well, no need to rush since you shall have your freebie certificate in the next couple of hours. Enjoy. So good to see you smiling once again ................... I assume that you are smiling now .................


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, we are going to give you and Sonal a freebie certificate, along with our other Shang Gang members who like ice cream or gelato. The line is getting so long that you folks will not be in the first 1000 let alone the first 100. So, relax and enjoy. Remember, we also cater and deliver, both via Doxie Express. Paix, mes amis.


.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Never thought of these combos, Sonal. Still, I shall pass it on to Chef Andre, who is our master ice cream maker. As well, no need to rush since you shall have your freebie certificate in the next couple of hours. Enjoy. So good to see you smiling once again ................... I assume that you are smiling now .................


Chili-chocolate is my favorite too.
Soooo lovely. :clap:
I did homemade vanilla with fresh basil and that was a gorgeous combination.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Chili-chocolate is my favorite too.
> Soooo lovely. :clap:
> I did homemade vanilla with fresh basil and that was a gorgeous combination.


No problem, Caman. Just tell Chef Andre I sent you and he shall make you whatever you want.


----------



## friend

Time to make Friday pizza.


----------



## SINC

Hi again all, I guess some of you didn't read carefully enough to know I was here early, left a note about SAP and tried to work on tomorrow.

Kim, the pic is one I chose from the web once I read Margaret's recipe and it looked to me like I imagined it might.

My cell modem connection is not much better than dial up here, so I am still trying to get enough material for tomorrow, but at three minutes to load a web page, it is very frustrating.

Oh well, I can fight to get tomorrow done here and do the following day from home on Saturday afternoon, but it sure screws up my normal routine. If I had to do this every day, SAP would be gonzo.


----------



## Mckitrick

Hi gang! I love the doxiedock Marc. 
Don - I saw pics of the new US 100 but didn't see the 50. It's a pretty intricate design!


----------



## Dr.G.

I love pizza, Caman ................. especially homemade pizza. Never really had it much at home, especially not on Friday night. That was challah night, when my grandmother would make homemade bread. Ah, memories of one's childhood ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Mckitrick said:


> Hi gang! I love the doxiedock Marc.
> Don - I saw pics of the new US 100 but didn't see the 50. It's a pretty intricate design!


Afternoon, Paul. Yes, the DoxieDock is a great idea for an iPod.

What exactly did you mean by your iPhone was "pooched"? How does one "pooch" an iPhone? 


How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Mckitrick

Life is good. My business isn't really generating any cash at the moment (telecom) but it's all lined up. 
The iphone has an internal cracked LCD so I'm in the midst of sourcing a replacement. I don't really want to get an "upgrade" from Rogers and lock myself in for another three years. Especially when the new unit comes out in a few months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mckitrick said:


> Life is good. My business isn't really generating any cash at the moment (telecom) but it's all lined up.
> The iphone has an internal cracked LCD so I'm in the midst of sourcing a replacement. I don't really want to get an "upgrade" from Rogers and lock myself in for another three years. Especially when the new unit comes out in a few months.


Paul, good luck on the iPhone. As for your business, being in academia, we are somewhat insulated from the realities of the outside world. Still, "Fortes fortuna adiuvat". Be brave and bold, and successful, mon ami. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone want a great knish? I liked their knishes more than my grandmother's knishes. It was about four blocks from where I grew up. 

:: KNISH NOSH ::


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I love pizza, Caman ................. especially homemade pizza. Never really had it much at home, especially not on Friday night. That was challah night, when my grandmother would make homemade bread. Ah, memories of one's childhood ..................


Ah, lovely bread. :clap:
If I come to NF I'll come past your house and make pizza for ye.


----------



## friend

Sounds great.
Good luck Paul.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ah, lovely bread. :clap:
> If I come to NF I'll come past your house and make pizza for ye.


You will have to convince my wife that you can cook better than she can cook, although pizza is not her forte. We shall see.

Who knows, but you might fly over St.John's on your way to America.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> You will have to convince my wife that you can cook better than she can cook, although pizza is not her forte. We shall see.
> 
> Who knows, but you might fly over St.John's on your way to America.


Then I'll drop a few pizza off.
Look out for a parachute that smell like heaven.


----------



## macdoodle

Good day all! see you are up bright and early thais AM!! and lively too...

Went to get my camera, forgot it in the glove compartment, and it was not there, I am so hoping I brought it in and can't recall where I put it... but I doubt it, I guess I could put up an ad for the memory stick... but who knows, it might have got borrowed when I stopped for groceries... it is long gone if that is the case.... 

However, it is Friday and I do have work to keep me busy this weekend, If I don't see you except for a wee peek, do have a great weekend... sun and warm weather!!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Then I'll drop a few pizza off.
> Look out for a parachute that smell like heaven.


A grand idea, Caman. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good day all! see you are up bright and early thais AM!! and lively too...
> 
> Went to get my camera, forgot it in the glove compartment, and it was not there, I am so hoping I brought it in and can't recall where I put it... but I doubt it, I guess I could put up an ad for the memory stick... but who knows, it might have got borrowed when I stopped for groceries... it is long gone if that is the case....
> 
> However, it is Friday and I do have work to keep me busy this weekend, If I don't see you except for a wee peek, do have a great weekend... sun and warm weather!!


Afternoon, Leslie. Sorry to hear about your camera.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone...


----------



## SINC

Hi Diane, how's your Friday going?


----------



## Dreambird

All's well here, Don... albeit the warmth and sunshine of the last few days seems to have gone away again. The wind has died down at least.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Care for some ice cream? No need to stand on line. Just follow Caman and Sonal to the VIP section of Dr.G's Gelato and Ice Cream Emporium.


----------



## SINC

I wish it would go down here. It's rockin and rolling the RV like crazy. Way too windy to sit outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I wish it would go down here. It's rockin and rolling the RV like crazy. Way too windy to sit outside.


Don, we will deliver the ice cream to you and your party if you like.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone want a great knish? I liked their knishes more than my grandmother's knishes. It was about four blocks from where I grew up.
> 
> :: KNISH NOSH ::


Hi Marc...these look a lot like Kolaches....are they pronounced "k-neesh"?

I would like to try a couple of these and some of that blueberry (or vanilla) and basil gelato.... OK OK I'll get in line. 

Leslie - sorry to hear about your AWOL camera. I hope it turns up unharmed soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Marc...these look a lot like Kolaches....are they pronounced "k-neesh"?
> 
> I would like to try a couple of these and some of that blueberry (or vanilla) and basil gelato.... OK OK I'll get in line.
> 
> Leslie - sorry to hear about your AWOL camera. I hope it turns up unharmed soon.


Kim, it is k-nish as in dish. Just put a k and an n together quickly and then add an ish. Potato or kasha knishes are the best.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Diane. Care for some ice cream? No need to stand on line. Just follow Caman and Sonal to the VIP section of Dr.G's Gelato and Ice Cream Emporium.


I'll take some. Marc you should walk around this place [ Oakville ], they have great Gellato / Ice Cream shops and one of the best bread shops I've ever seen [ it's called Cobs ] Kim if you are down this way it is an adventure .... no really.

They also have a local butcher who sells his grilled sausage outside his shop ... always a line-up. Great coffee shops and some nice condos. In fact, they are almost sold out and they only start at $1.2 million ........................... need I say more.


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks Marc, but I'll pass on the ice cream this time.

Sorry to hear the wind is bothering you so much, Don. This year or spring, whatever... has been terrible for it! Lots of wind...


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Great shots of ice cream. I should get you to take pics of the doxie pups.


Thanks, would you believe I took that photo with my phone? It's not even the latest model, either. 


I really wish I could take photos of the Doxies - big and little. First I'd be there to visit them in person; second, I'm running out of willing photographic models for my homework assignments.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> I'll take some. Marc you should walk around this place [ Oakville ], they have great Gellato / Ice Cream shops and one of the best bread shops I've ever seen [ it's called Cobs ] Kim if you are down this way it is an adventure .... no really.


Cobs Bakery is also in Toronto. There's one in Kensington Market, and one in midtown.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I'll take some. Marc you should walk around this place [ Oakville ], they have great Gellato / Ice Cream shops and one of the best bread shops I've ever seen [ it's called Cobs ] Kim if you are down this way it is an adventure .... no really.
> 
> They also have a local butcher who sells his grilled sausage outside his shop ... always a line-up. Great coffee shops and some nice condos. In fact, they are almost sold out and they only start at $1.2 million ........................... need I say more.


COBS is not only a Canada wide franchise, they also have locations in Australia and New Zealand. 
Information about COBS Bread, successful bakery franchise. | COBS Bread

I do like their offerings and they are typically of good to great quality.

RP - I'd love to go for a foodie adventure down that way....it sounds great.. you in?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'll take some. Marc you should walk around this place [ Oakville ], they have great Gellato / Ice Cream shops and one of the best bread shops I've ever seen [ it's called Cobs ] Kim if you are down this way it is an adventure .... no really.
> 
> They also have a local butcher who sells his grilled sausage outside his shop ... always a line-up. Great coffee shops and some nice condos. In fact, they are almost sold out and they only start at $1.2 million ........................... need I say more.


Evenin,g Rp. $1.2 million ............... I think that those sorts of prices are a bit out of my snack bracket. I am fine where I am right now.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks, would you believe I took that photo with my phone? It's not even the latest model, either.
> 
> 
> I really wish I could take photos of the Doxies - big and little. First I'd be there to visit them in person; second, I'm running out of willing photographic models for my homework assignments.


Well, you had better hurry. The first doxie pup leaves here at the end of the first week in May. Then, during the next couple of weeks in May, the other three are going to their new homes. We are keeping Bubbles as a show dog. Luckily, two of the pups are staying in the St.John's area, so we will be able to see them every so often. 

Taking pics of the doxies is easy ................ especially when they are all sleeping.


----------



## KC4

Good Pic Marc - shows their characters well. Wow, they are getting really big!

....and I will need to bring Kacey....you know, as a photographer's assistant......
and Doxie hugger.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Pic Marc - shows their characters well. Wow, they are getting really big!
> 
> ....and I will need to bring Kacey....you know, as a photographer's assistant......
> and Doxie hugger.


Interesting, but my wife and I were discussing their character about an hour ago. All are different in temperment and have unique qualities of their own.

Kacey is welcome to come as well.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> COBS is not only a Canada wide franchise, they also have locations in Australia and New Zealand.
> Information about COBS Bread, successful bakery franchise. | COBS Bread
> 
> I do like their offerings and they are typically of good to great quality.
> 
> RP - I'd love to go for a foodie adventure down that way....it sounds great.. you in?


Hi Kim: I most certainly am ... provided the first stop is Easterbrooks foot long hot dogs for the Texarkana [ chili and old shredded cheese ] and an old fashioned milk shake..... then we can go on the hunt....


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, things are going well here. I will soon be paroled in the next 6 days so I will be happy to get out. It isn't easy in here. I now have a great respect for those who complete this training.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, the best hot dogs in the world are those found at Nathan's on the Coney Island boardwalk. Of course, you are a bit far from Brooklyn, NY. Still, you are closer than I am to these treats from the gods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are going well here. I will soon be paroled in the next 6 days so I will be happy to get out. It isn't easy in here. I now have a great respect for those who complete this training.


This is a partnership for life in the making, Rp, so the training is important.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope that this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Noon here, 9C and it has been a lovely sunshine since 6AM.
Going out with a few of my gems.
Have a great day all.
...............
Jalál 16 / April 24

_Rejoice with exceeding gladness, O people of Bahá,
as ye call to remembrance the Day of supreme felicity,
the Day whereon the Tongue of the Ancient of Days has 
spoken, as He departed from His House, proceeding to 
the Spot from which He shed upon the whole of creation
the splendor of His name, the All-Merciful_.
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, SAP's up but only after a very long struggle and I'm afraid a mediocre one at that. One does not realize how encumbered one can be by a very slow connection, although Jeanne has mentioned that from time to time. I now know how that feels. Back once I get back home to a fast connection.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. Guess I shall make a Saturday breakfast for one and all. Nothing fancy, since everyone is probable full of ice cream from last night's gala opening of the Dr. G. Gelato and Ice Cream Emporium. What a crowd we had ............... along with all of the Shang VIP group and their entourage.


----------



## Rps

Goodmorning Marc, Don, Caman et al: Sunny here today in Oakville. Will be taking "Cruzer" out for a walk in the downtown today, so that will be a test for Gail. Let you know how it goes.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Goodmorning Marc, Don, Caman et al: Sunny here today in Oakville. Will be taking "Cruzer" out for a walk in the downtown today, so that will be a test for Gail. Let you know how it goes.....


Morning, Rp. Good luck with your Cruzer-test. Does he have a special harness and/or handle/leash?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, not sure if he has one or not, in that my history with dogs was in a rural setting, so very few harness or leashes. He has a collar which is a 1 inch wide band of probably nylon or some other man made fabric through half of it and a chain bottom. Attached is a Haltie, which is very similar to a horse's harness with out the bit. He does not have the traditional "handle harness" that we associate with seeing eye dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, not sure if he has one or not, in that my history with dogs was in a rural setting, so very few harness or leashes. He has a collar which is a 1 inch wide band of probably nylon or some other man made fabric through half of it and a chain bottom. Attached is a Haltie, which is very similar to a horse's harness with out the bit. He does not have the traditional "handle harness" that we associate with seeing eye dogs.


Interesting. The slip-on harness makes sense. How will he be helping your wife?


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. I'll just grab a coffee and then it's off to the weekly counting of the cash. 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. I'll just grab a coffee and then it's off to the weekly counting of the cash.
> 
> Margaret


Afternoon, Margaret. Care for a scone with that coffee?

"Counting of the cash" ............... makes you sound like a bookie. Put $2 for me on Doxie Delight to win at this year's Kentucky Derby.


----------



## SINC

Here is a picture of Cruzer that Rp asked me to post here for him. He's one handsome critter, non?


----------



## MaxPower

We've heard about Easterbrooks from a couple of friends and want to try it out. Googling it has come up with some mixed reviews. The good. The food is awesome. The Bad. The place is a filthy dump. What is your take? I'm very particular when it comes to food and cleanliness.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Here is a picture of Cruzer that Rp asked me to post here for him. He's one handsome critter, non?


I love Labs. A Lab would have been my dog of choice if it wasn't for allergies and the shedding.

Cruzer looks extremely serious. Handsome fellow.


----------



## Rps

MaxPower said:


> We've heard about Easterbrooks from a couple of friends and want to try it out. Googling it has come up with some mixed reviews. The good. The food is awesome. The Bad. The place is a filthy dump. What is your take? I'm very particular when it comes to food and cleanliness.


First, thanks Don for the up load of the Cruze..... As for Easterbrppls. there are two locations. My fav is the one on New St. in Burlington. I have found the location clean, but not immaculate, any time I have been there .... no complaints and I love the dogs......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, Cruzer is a great looking dog. He has a very serious and intelligent look to him ............. very unlike dachshunds.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Rps said:


> Goodmorning Marc, Don, Caman et al: Sunny here today in Oakville. Will be taking "Cruzer" out for a walk in the downtown today, so that will be a test for Gail. Let you know how it goes.....


Rp - Does Cruzer have a Cruze-control setting? 


SINC said:


> Here is a picture of Cruzer that Rp asked me to post here for him. He's one handsome critter, non?


Wow, he is a handsome beast...very noble looking. Thanks for the photo Rp and SINC.


MaxPower said:


> We've heard about Easterbrooks from a couple of friends and want to try it out. Googling it has come up with some mixed reviews. The good. The food is awesome. The Bad. The place is a filthy dump. What is your take? I'm very particular when it comes to food and cleanliness.


Yeah, I looked at the reviews too and came away with the same impression. It's probably one of those places that suffers from inconsistency...sometimes it's great - other times, not so much. This i typically caused by high staff turnover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you and Kacey making out today?


----------



## KC4

Doing well thanks Marc. We've both happily been in class this morning....

How are you and yours doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Doing well thanks Marc. We've both happily been in class this morning....
> 
> How are you and yours doing today?


Good to hear, Kim. What classes are on Saturday?

All goes well here as someone who is adopting one of our pups came for a visit this afternoon. This is good for bonding.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.

My brother is in town and so I've been running around with him all day with a mild headache.... that now seems to be blossoming into a large headache.  Have just taken a couple of Tylenol, so hopefully I can get rid of this thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> My brother is in town and so I've been running around with him all day with a mild headache.... that now seems to be blossoming into a large headache.  Have just taken a couple of Tylenol, so hopefully I can get rid of this thing.


Afternoon, Sonal. Sorry to hear about your headache. Hopefully, the Tylenol will help. Have a good visit with your brother.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, we had a good morning and afternoon, but I have to admit I'm glad he's got plans with friends tonight... I would very much like to sleep this off.

It actually started last night, but hasn't quite run its course yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, we had a good morning and afternoon, but I have to admit I'm glad he's got plans with friends tonight... I would very much like to sleep this off.
> 
> It actually started last night, but hasn't quite run its course yet.


Is this stress or weather related? Or, do you normally get migraines every so often? Either way, I wish you well.


----------



## Sonal

I used to get them every so often, but it's been quite a while (a few years?) since I've had one... certainly not one as bad as this.

So long as it's fairly mild during the day, I should be able to cope.


----------



## MaxPower

We just got back from the butchers. Bought some steak, ground beef and five pounds of bacon. The bacon stirred up a memory of something delicious, something I have seen before with batter. Yup. we made Don's Bacon in Pancakes. A nice treat and delicious. How can you go wrong with pancakes and bacon together??


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> How can you go wrong with pancakes and bacon together??


Serve them to a celiac Rabbi? OY Vey!


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Serve them to a celiac Rabbi? OY Vey!


Kim I am speechless. That does not happen often, although more so when you are around. 

To top it off I am having a coffee with Kalua. Mmmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, bacon and pancakes and Kahlúa. What a trifecta. Sort of like the "block and tackle" we serve in the Cafe Chez Marc on the 4th of July each year (made with real Georgia moonshine). If you can finish it in one sitting and walk a city block, you can tackle anything in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I used to get them every so often, but it's been quite a while (a few years?) since I've had one... certainly not one as bad as this.
> 
> So long as it's fairly mild during the day, I should be able to cope.


Hang in there, Sonal. Remember, Sonal Special is a fine herbal tea at anytime during the day. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Kim I am speechless. That does not happen often, although more so when you are around.
> 
> To top it off I am having a coffee with Kalua. Mmmmm.


Mmmm...sounds great.... but no caffeine this late for me - even offset by the alcohol.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I used to get them every so often, but it's been quite a while (a few years?) since I've had one... certainly not one as bad as this.
> 
> So long as it's fairly mild during the day, I should be able to cope.


How are you doing now Sonal? Hopefully much better by now...I hate headaches.....


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Kim. What classes are on Saturday?
> 
> All goes well here as someone who is adopting one of our pups came for a visit this afternoon. This is good for bonding.


Saturday classes for Kacey and me are (respectively) sewing and portrait photography. (I can't sew to save my soul) 

The visitation also gives you a chance to observe the new Doxie parents too....Have you ever been tempted to "unsell" a pup? I hope not.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Saturday classes for Kacey and me are (respectively) sewing and portrait photography. (I can't sew to save my soul)
> 
> The visitation also gives you a chance to observe the new Doxie parents too....Have you ever been tempted to "unsell" a pup? I hope not.


Kacey, we did get a pup returned. The new owner thought that Casey would not be able to win at the CKC level ............. he got his CKC championship in less than a year once we had him back. We also sent back $1000 to a breeder in Brazil. He hemmed and hawed for so long that we fell in love with Bridget, who was in Daisy's second litter, and who is the mother of our third litter of pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I shall try to be up early enough to make Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Hello all.

On my way home tomorrow. Grandpa has decided to go to residence - for a month at any rate as tensions here were getting high. I need to get home and concentrate on getting steady employment. 

I found a place with a duck pond and the owner gave me permission to go at any time. Totally amazing and peaceful. I saw beaver, otters, heron, ducks.


----------



## KC4

Hi Jeanne - sorry to hear about the tension level. I know you did your best. I hope Grandpa is happy at the residence. 

The shots are great, you must have a long lens and a steady hand to catch some of those images. 

Have a safe trip home.


----------



## SINC

Evening all. What a day! Two days without a high speed connection took me nine hours to unravel after I got home today. Tomorrow's SAP is finally done and about 50% local content. I'm beat. Now, mayhaps a little ice cream with a tea to put me right to sleep so I can do it all over again in the morning.

I may have an interesting tale to tell re SAP later in the week. Seems the local papers have been very worried about its success of late.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

12C here and fine weather.
My internet was down most of yesterday and this morning,
so I have to read up on what ye been up to later.
Now I'm off with Aoife, who are going to a birthday party.
See ye later.
..................
Jalál 17 /April 25

_O God! my God! We are servant of Thine that have
turned with devotion to Thy Holy face, that have
detached ourselves from all besides Thee in this
glorious Day. We have gathered in this Spiritual 
Assembly, unite in our views and thoughts, with our 
purpose harmonized to exalt Thy Word amidst mankind._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, I thought you had been quiet the past couple of days, but now I know why.

Was up late, then up early to finish SAP today and am now off to work on tomorrow. Still playing catch up from that awful slow internet connection I had while out camping.

Some great animal shots there Jeanne!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Bruch is waiting when you are up and about to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, sorry to hear about your grandfather, but it might be for the best. You don't need more stress in your life, and you do need to consider full-time employment. So, you have nothing to feel badly about re your efforts. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm beat. Now, mayhaps a little ice cream with a tea to put me right to sleep so I can do it all over again in the morning." Don, good thing we deliver and you are at a site where doxies are allowed on the campgrounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I meant to tell you about those pictures you took. I agree with Kim in that you have a steady hand for using a telephoto or zoom lense, as well as a good eye for framing interesting shots. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

We need to start preparing for out viewing number two million here in The Shang. Any suggestions for what we should do for this gala celebration? The mayor of ehMacLand has agreed to provide a solid gold key to the city in our honor.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Just checking our ehMac while the kids are watching their Sunday Morning cartoons.

The problem with cartoons is instead of being a Saturday treat, they are on now all the time. I remember Saturday mornings were a big deal because that is when all of the cartoons were on. The TV has become an electric babysitter now.

Oh well. Off to check out SAP now. Thanks for the brunch and coffee Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. Just checking our ehMac while the kids are watching their Sunday Morning cartoons.
> 
> The problem with cartoons is instead of being a Saturday treat, they are on now all the time. I remember Saturday mornings were a big deal because that is when all of the cartoons were on. The TV has become an electric babysitter now.
> 
> Oh well. Off to check out SAP now. Thanks for the brunch and coffee Marc.


Morning, Warren. Enjoy the brunch.

True what you say about TV. Still, when I was a single parent and did not have Stephen helping me make supper, I liked the idea that I was able to show him a tape of Mr. Dressup or Fred Penner while I cared for Shaina, which he could not help me with each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like another lazy Sunday morning here in The Shang. Glad to see others sleeping in and enjoying the weekend. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

True Marc. There are exceptions. In your case having your son watch Mr Dressup while you cared for your daughter is perfectly acceptable. We are guilty of having the TV on all the time. The kids don't necessarily watch the TV constantly, they are playing mostly, but for us it is background noise.

There are the parents however that use the TV, Video Games etc as an electronic babysitter so they can do whatever they need to do. We are all guilty of that.Sometimes through the week whenI have to work to get orders out I will put a movie on so I can get my work done.

The key is to not abuse it.

Other than that, how are you this fine Sunday morning? Any plans today?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> True Marc. There are exceptions. In your case having your son watch Mr Dressup while you cared for your daughter is perfectly acceptable. We are guilty of having the TV on all the time. The kids don't necessarily watch the TV constantly, they are playing mostly, but for us it is background noise.
> 
> There are the parents however that use the TV, Video Games etc as an electronic babysitter so they can do whatever they need to do. We are all guilty of that.Sometimes through the week whenI have to work to get orders out I will put a movie on so I can get my work done.
> 
> The key is to not abuse it.
> 
> Other than that, how are you this fine Sunday morning? Any plans today?


All valid points, Warren. I also made it a point to watch TV with my son when he was young.

Dog grooming and puppy pics today. Any plans for you and your boys? How is little Gizmo these days?


----------



## MaxPower

It's a gloomy, rainy day here today. I'm a NASCAR fan, so they are racing at Talladega, Alabama today, the longest and fastest track on the circuit and also my favourite race of the year next to the Daytona 500. If it's not rained out I will be watching that while I putter around the house.

The boys are doing good. Both had a cold this week and they are on the mend. Gizmo is being a puppy. getting into things he shouldn't be, but otherwise he is doing good as well.

Who knows with this rainy day we might take the kids to see Oceans and then to Dairy Queen.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. I just posted a new thread that will be of interest to you Warren:

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/86211-don-t-talk-aliens-warns-stephen-hawking.html#post958470


----------



## MaxPower

I'll put my tinfoil hat on and check it out. 

How are you today Don?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It's a gloomy, rainy day here today. I'm a NASCAR fan, so they are racing at Talladega, Alabama today, the longest and fastest track on the circuit and also my favourite race of the year next to the Daytona 500. If it's not rained out I will be watching that while I putter around the house.
> 
> The boys are doing good. Both had a cold this week and they are on the mend. Gizmo is being a puppy. getting into things he shouldn't be, but otherwise he is doing good as well.
> 
> Who knows with this rainy day we might take the kids to see Oceans and then to Dairy Queen.


Warren, sounds like a plan.

I have been to both Talladega and Datona (living in Georgia at the time helped, as well as having a girlfriend who loved this sport), but I am not a fan of NASCAR or Formula One racing. 

How much does Gizmo weigh now? One of our pups just passed the 8 pound mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents. I just posted a new thread that will be of interest to you Warren:
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/86211-don-t-talk-aliens-warns-stephen-hawking.html#post958470


Cool. I believe that there are other life forms out there. Don't see why we should not try to communicate with them, however. Ever read the book "Contact" or see the movie?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I'll put my tinfoil hat on and check it out.
> 
> How are you today Don?


I'm a bit tired Warren. Two days of camping with a buddy will do that to you, plus I was up late (for me) and up early, but it's nothing a couple more hours in the sack won't cure.

That Hawking story is for SAP tomorrow, but thought I would give ehMac a preview today.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I'm a bit tired Warren. Two days of camping with a buddy will do that to you, plus I was up late (for me) and up early, but it's nothing a couple more hours in the sack won't cure.
> 
> That Hawking story is for SAP tomorrow, but thought I would give ehMac a preview today.


I always say nothing that coffee can't cure.

I was tired yesterday myself. I just made myself go out and cut the lawn (which BTW is full of weeds.) I'm not a fan of the ban on herbicides, the weeds in our neighbourhood is out of control and could cost the residents a ton of money if we have to replace our lawns.

I'm for protecting the environment, but I think this is going too far.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I always say nothing that coffee can't cure.
> 
> I was tired yesterday myself. I just made myself go out and cut the lawn (which BTW is full of weeds.) I'm not a fan of the ban on herbicides, the weeds in our neighbourhood is out of control and could cost the residents a ton of money if we have to replace our lawns.
> 
> I'm for protecting the environment, but I think this is going too far.


I still have not put away my snow shovels, Warren, so I don't have to fret over mowing the lawns. Luckily, there is only one person in the neighborhood who is a fan of herbicides and pesticides. This is one area where the scientific and medical experts are in agreement -- they are bad for the environment, for children and for pets and birds.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am getting the balloons ready for the visitor number two million, which should happen to day in that we are less than 500 views away from this milestone. Mr. Mayor is here with the golden key to ehMacLand. I shall open up the Cafe Chez Marc, Dr.G's Gelato and Ice Cream Emporium and the Hair of the Doxie Den for one and all to celebrate. 

For now .................... we wait.


----------



## MaxPower

I agree that the Herbicides and pesticides are not good for the environment, children and pets. They are effective at controlling weeds though. I just keep the kids off the lawn for 48 hours and then they are good to go.

the ban has opened up a whole new black market. People are going in droves to the US to smuggle back weed control.

So this ban is not only letting the weeds get out of control, but now it is hurting the small businesses that can't spray the lawns, and taking away from our economy.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's is trying to place a ban on all of these cosmetic uses of herbicides and pesticides, but for some reason, we need the permission of the province. I find that weeding by hand is actually relaxing ........... unless the doxies are running all around me and then trying to show me how to dig a real hole.


----------



## MaxPower

Come on over and weed my 1/2 acre of lawn to rid the crab grass OK? Then tell me how relaxing it is.


----------



## SINC

If you saw out of control Russian thistles that can happen here, you would not find pulling them by hand in any way relaxing. Proper use of chemicals under controlled conditions is the answer. Once again do-gooders can do more harm with bans than weeds can do without chemical controls.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Come on over and weed my 1/2 acre of lawn to rid the crab grass OK? Then tell me how relaxing it is.


That would require a bit more time than I have to spare, Warren. Sorry. Still, my neighbor, who is really into organic gardening, suggested some things to me last year.

Mow "high", leaving the lawn grass at a height of 2 1/2"-3". This will allow the lawn grass to "protect its own turf" better, depriving crabgrass seeds of the light they need to germinate. 

A great organic "weed and feed" product is corn gluten. An "organic preemergent herbicide", corn gluten will suppress crabgrass germination, while fertilizing your lawn. She gets her corn gluten brought in from Ontario. 

Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we passed viewer number two million. His name is Cornelius Crunchmeyer of Kenora, Ontario. The Mayor of ehMacLand will be presenting him with a golden key to ehMacLand in a ceremony at The Shang's Ballroom this evening.

Kudos, Cornelius, and kudos to us all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shangrilites! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc.... I feel industrious today - perhaps I will actually clean my house. Good day for it - it snowed most of the night. UUUggh.

I have a small yard, so I hand weed. I certainly wouldn't want to do half an acre that way. I have to agree with Don - those Russian Thistles are nasty actors. One really needs a blow torch, a very long handled shovel and a crucifix to effectively deal with them. 

Congrats and kudos to everyone on the 2 Millionth viewing! Woot!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> That would require a bit more time than I have to spare, Warren. Sorry. Still, my neighbor, who is really into organic gardening, suggested some things to me last year.
> 
> Mow "high", leaving the lawn grass at a height of 2 1/2"-3". This will allow the lawn grass to "protect its own turf" better, depriving crabgrass seeds of the light they need to germinate.
> 
> A great organic "weed and feed" product is corn gluten. An "organic preemergent herbicide", corn gluten will suppress crabgrass germination, while fertilizing your lawn. She gets her corn gluten brought in from Ontario.
> 
> Bon chance, mon ami.


I've used Corn Gluten last year. We'll see how it works. I'm going to do another round soon.

Scotts has replaced the chemical herbicides with corn gluten in their Weed N Feed. So I might just get some of that for the lawn.

In the Spring, you should cut your lawn short, to ensure the roots penetrate deep to provide a thick lawn. Cut high in the summer months to retain water and to choke out the weeds. Aerating the lawn helps circulate the air around the roots and helps with compacted soil. should help with weed control as well.

I have a Fiskars weed puller that gets rid of the larger weds (dandelion, thistles etc.) but for the crab grass, if left unattended it can get out of hand really fast.

The funny thing is, the ban on herbicides is only for residential. Farmers are still allowed to use herbicides and pesticides. Consider the size of an average farm and then the size of an average lawn. Also take into consideration that I estimate at least 1 in 3 houses use commercial weed control. Now. Which is the bigger pollutant? Which is more harmful to you? Your lawn or the food you eat with all of the crap sprayed on it?


----------



## MLeh

I got a chuckle out of the gardening comments in the Shang today.

I don't garden, anymore.

We have a 1/2 acre, backed by wilderness. We do very little except enjoy it.

We don't water or fertilize our 'lawn', which is less grass and more moss and clover than anything. I always say that 'God waters our lawn'. (Of course, living in a temperate rain forest ... we get lots of rain in the winter, so our lawn is nice and green right now.)

My husband gets out the lawnmower every couple of months and 'hacks the tops off the weeds'.

We used to have a vegetable garden, but the deer would come in and eat most everything. They particularly liked my strawberries.

Then, we had some neighbours who decided to let their pet rabbits 'be free', and the neighbourhood was overrun with rabbits (we soon learned the origin of the phrase 'breeding like rabbits' - I think the things are born pregnant ...).

The rabbits were actually quite good at keeping the dandelions under control. But they also like to dig holes. Under our barn and under the foundations of our house, and under the sidewalk.

However, the problem with the rabbits ran through it's cycle - predators (mostly coyotes, but also some cougar) moved in and cleaned up the rabbits rather efficiently. Unfortunately the coyotes have stuck around and now take care of wandering cats and any small dogs left unattended. (My husband refers to people out walking their small dogs on leashes as 'trolling for coyotes'.)

The elk used to usually wander through a few times a year, hoovering leaves and fruit off our apple and pear trees. The deer are a little more picky. Anything left behind by the deer and the elk, the racoons will finish off. (We have a family of racoons living in the cedar tree outside our kitchen window.)

So, now that a subdivision has been built across the street, the migration routes for the deer and elk have been disrupted, and so this year we decided we might take another shot at a garden. Last fall my husband put some old carpet down on one of the garden beds to kill the weeds.

Looking out into the back yard yesterday - the carpet had been moved off the bed about 20 feet. We were trying to figure out what had done that - it's quite heavy. Turns out our bear is back, and had pulled the carpet back to get at the succulent grubs.

And that's why I don't garden.

-Elaine


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shangrilites!
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Marc.... I feel industrious today - perhaps I will actually clean my house. Good day for it - it snowed most of the night. UUUggh.
> 
> I have a small yard, so I hand weed. I certainly wouldn't want to do half an acre that way. I have to agree with Don - those Russian Thistles are nasty actors. One really needs a blow torch, a very long handled shovel and a crucifix to effectively deal with them.
> 
> Congrats and kudos to everyone on the 2 Millionth viewing! Woot!


Afternoon, Kim. How are you today ............. other than feeling "industrious"? My brother-in-law in Okotoks, AB says that any moisture, snow or rain, is needed in his area of Alberta. 

Not sure what a Russian Thistle is like, but they don't sound like they are easily destroyed or removed from the garden. A crucifix???? 

Who would have thought that there would be two million views outside of our 60,000+ postings????


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like you are going about gardening in a reasonable manner, Warren. You say that you have a Fiskars weed puller? Is that one of those things that you stand over the weed, push it into the ground with your foot and then pull up and push out the weed?

"Scotts has replaced the chemical herbicides with corn gluten in their Weed N Feed. So I might just get some of that for the lawn." Interesting. I don't fertilize our lawn, but I am glad to see that they are also moving in an environmentally-friendly manner.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. I'm with you in the "God waters our lawn" division. I do use rain water which we store in a rain barrel to water certain spots during those few weeks in July when we might get little rain. 

A bear wandering your property??? We have had moose on our front lawn, but not too many bears in the neighborhood, not with all of our doxies barking.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure what a Russian Thistle is like, but they don't sound like they are easily destroyed or removed from the garden. A crucifix????


Marc, below is a picture of a young Russian thistle and a mature one that has died. You may have heard of them as tumbleweeds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, below is a picture of a young Russian thistle and a mature one that has died. You may have heard of them as tumbleweeds.


I have seen tumbleweeds in the Arizona dessert ............... look like huge basketballs rolling around being blown by the winds. I assume that this are like regular thistles with sharp spikes and spines. Ouch .............. We had a couple of thistles growing along the side of the house and I had to use my snowblower gloves to get them up.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. 

Don, good issue of SAP!

About garden chemicals. Banning them might be a good idea, until someone comes up with some "natural" replacement like the dreaded Asian lady beetles that like to crawl into our homes when it starts to get cold out.

I've got a day off. Nothing that needs doing today. Tomorrow I'm doing another computer class for the folks and will try to make it interesting.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Enjoy your day off. Relax and have some tea and scones at The Cafe Chez Marc. On the house ............


----------



## winwintoo

On the house? Thanks, I will, but I'll make a donation if you don't mind.

It's overcast here but the trees are all in bud, so it won't be long now till the city is a sea of green.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> On the house? Thanks, I will, but I'll make a donation if you don't mind.
> 
> It's overcast here but the trees are all in bud, so it won't be long now till the city is a sea of green.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Donations to your local food bank will always be acceptable currency here at The Cafe Chez Marc. Merci, Margaret.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Marc, below is a picture of a young Russian thistle and a mature one that has died. You may have heard of them as tumbleweeds.


LOOK! See! That's why a crucifix! They are eating that poor man in the bottom frame! 
Dont forget about the big Scottish thistles here too.. Those things just laugh at you when you put on gardening gloves to tackle them...


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> LOOK! See! That's why a crucifix! They are eating that poor man in the bottom frame!
> Dont forget about the big Scottish thistles here too.. Those things just laugh at you when you put on gardening gloves to tackle them...


We have some sort of thistle that grows here, but it is only about 6 inches high .............. but you need snow mobile golves, which I use for the snow blower, to pick them.


----------



## MaxPower

Kim, you live in Calgary! Go get yerself some good ol' fashioned leather Cowboy gloves. That should do the trick.

Now. Nettles are another issue here.....










Damn things hurt like hell for days on end if you even so much as touch one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, those are somewhat like the things I was mentioning, but called them thistles. What we have mose of in the neighborhood are dandilions.


----------



## KC4

Out for a walk today in the park with my camera... Despite the snow yesterday, it's rather nice outside. Most of the snow is already gone. There are birdies, birdies, birdies out there. Woot! 







Here wormie, wormie wormieeee.....








Er, you have something in your beak Dear.... Oh...really?








Come on in, the water's ice....cold.








Goin' for a beach stroll..la la la laa laaaah. Maybe I can pick up some chicks.


----------



## SINC

Nice shots Kim, any chance of you sharing that shot of the Robin on SAP? The original file would be nice please if that is OK with you.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Nice shots Kim, any chance of you sharing that shot of the Robin on SAP? The original file would be nice please if that is OK with you.


OK! Sent!


----------



## Ena

Later the same day from the west coast

Having a big mug of after work tea before I head outside and try to get some gardening done. (I sense a theme here today;-) It usually involve a bit of work getting done an a whole lot of yacking over the fence.

Traded in some grocery store loyalty points for a rain barrel to catch the water from downspouts but it hasn't arrived yet. I don't water my lawn but I do have quite a few flower beds. 

Found what I think is a hummingbird nest so must try and get a pic of it.


----------



## MaxPower

Just back with the family from a pilgrimage to Dairy Delight. It's like Dairy Queen, but much, much better. They have a gazillion different kind of dips for your cone including espresso, bubblegum and rootbeer to name a few. There's Dirt Sundaes, Shakes with another bazillion flavours. This is our hangout in the summer.


----------



## winwintoo

Here's what you need Ann.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZ24oBaO56w


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, all. 

Great pics, Kim. We have a pond at the university that attracts loads of ducks that just roam around campus, along with hundreds of students.

Ann, we are like you. God waters the lawn and we use rain water to water the plants. This year, I am going to plant some tomatoes, peas, squash and beans. 

Warren, sounds like a real ice cream treat for you and your boys.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, you shall see your decision re your grandfather as best for all of you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> Here's what you need Ann.


ROFL! Ta for that one. The scary thing is I know people who might buy something like that or make one for themselves :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beatiful sunrise this morning here in St.Johin's. I shall make our classic "Sunrise Monday" Breakfast for one and all as you rise to face the new day. Eggs just the way you like, homemade bagels and muffins, fruit, and freshly brewed tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, a nice sunrise here too this morning. Was a bit late getting SAP up today as I had to rearrange things to accommodate a late letter. A nicely rounded SAP this morning with the emphasis on photos. First Kim's shot of Blue Bonnets along Texas highways, then a stunning closeup of a beaver taken at one of my favourite places, Elk Island National Park, and a collection of other shots that take your breath away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Read the letters you have sent out on SAP. Interesting situation.

Great pics as usual, along with unique Web bits. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don and all. 

Busy bee me.
Fixing with the purchase of the apartments and other thing for the move.
A whooping 15C here and fine weather indeed.
Time to do the dishes after reading todays SAP.
Later we are going to have a party for Liam, who is 5 years old today. :love2:
.................
Jalál 18 / April 26

_God sent His Prophets into the world to teach and
enlighten man, to explain to him the mystery of
the Power of the Holy Spirit, to enable him to
reflect the light, and so in his turn, to be the 
source of guidance to others._
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Happy Birthday Liam! :clap:


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all and a very special Happy 5th birthday to Liam.

Since the iBook is pushing up the daisies, I'm on the iPhone patiently waiting for the FedEx guy to show up with the new MacBook. Apple said it shipped Friday, so it should be here today (I hope).


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Kudos on the new MacBook.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Happy 5th birthday to Liam. We should have a party for him in The Cafe Chez Marc .............. complete with birthday hounds. We can play games and have a grand old time.


----------



## friend

Thanks Lads. 
I will show the posts him when he comes home from playschool.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone. I just have time for coffee before I rush off and set up for my computer class today.

These classes I give are pretty informal so I don't need to prepare much, but I do need to set up the projector and arrange chairs.

I hope there's a good turnout today. The more people, the more questions and the less I need to think 

Have a good day all, Margaret


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all! well I sure have had a lot to catch up on.... Happy Birthday to Liam!! I hope he doesn't eat too much cake and get a tummy ache! 

Marc the doxies look wonderful, my labradoodle Zoey is back at the breeders with her new litter, 8 in all, it is very quiet qnd lonesome here with the 2 'kids' out of the house, I was in to see the puppies yesterday ... they are 2 weeks old now but the only photo I have is the one at about 12 hours old, (someone stole my camera from the glove compartment when I stopped for some milk and bread after seeing the puppies... 
I didn't realize the passenger door was not locked.... :-(

but here they are at 12 hours old... and their mom.... 3 chocolate and 5 apricot.... 
I hope to get more when I can borrow a camera.....

So much on SAP all interesting for sure... 

I hope you are all well, I will go back to read more of the goings on .....
Have a great day everyone...... :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Lads.
> I will show the posts him when he comes home from playschool.


Wish him well from all of us, Caman. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning everyone. I just have time for coffee before I rush off and set up for my computer class today.
> 
> These classes I give are pretty informal so I don't need to prepare much, but I do need to set up the projector and arrange chairs.
> 
> I hope there's a good turnout today. The more people, the more questions and the less I need to think
> 
> Have a good day all, Margaret



Afternoon, Margaret. Good luck with your class. Maybe we should cater the affair with some tea, coffee and scones from the Cafe Chez Marc? That might help the turnout.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning all! well I sure have had a lot to catch up on.... Happy Birthday to Liam!! I hope he doesn't eat too much cake and get a tummy ache!
> 
> Marc the doxies look wonderful, my labradoodle Zoey is back at the breeders with her new litter, 8 in all, it is very quiet qnd lonesome here with the 2 'kids' out of the house, I was in to see the puppies yesterday ... they are 2 weeks old now but the only photo I have is the one at about 12 hours old, (someone stole my camera from the glove compartment when I stopped for some milk and bread after seeing the puppies...
> I didn't realize the passenger door was not locked.... :-(
> 
> but here they are at 12 hours old... and their mom.... 3 chocolate and 5 apricot....
> I hope to get more when I can borrow a camera.....
> 
> So much on SAP all interesting for sure...
> 
> I hope you are all well, I will go back to read more of the goings on .....
> Have a great day everyone...... :love2:


Great looking pups, Leslie. How old is Zoey? Our pups are now 7 1/2 weeks old now. Still, I recall when each was born and holding that little 9-13 ounce lump of warm fur in my hands as we dried off and weighed each pup prior to letting him/her nurse. Now, they all weigh from 6-8 pounds.

Kudos to Zoey from all of us at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

All this talk of pups and an email from a reader this morning got me to thinking about dog numbers. I just discovered that here is St. Albert, no single household is allowed to have more than three dogs over the age of six months in their homes. Under six months are not limited, obviously allowing for litters to be sold or given away.

Marc, do you face any limitations from the city of St. John's for all your dogs, or do you have to have a special kennel license or something?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Great looking pups, Leslie. How old is Zoey? Our pups are now 7 1/2 weeks old now. Still, I recall when each was born and holding that little 9-13 ounce lump of warm fur in my hands as we dried off and weighed each pup prior to letting him/her nurse. Now, they all weigh from 6-8 pounds.
> 
> Kudos to Zoey from all of us at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Paix, mon amie.


Well Zoey is had her 3rd b'day in Jan. she had a litter last year, but will have no more, 
I am her foster mum and the breeder used her back to back but this is it, she will be spayed and then becomes mine. 

Do you ever do this with your breeding stock?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> All this talk of pups and an email from a reader this morning got me to thinking about dog numbers. I just discovered that here is St. Albert, no single household is allowed to have more than three dogs over the age of six months in their homes. Under six months are not limited, obviously allowing for litters to be sold or given away.
> 
> Marc, do you face any limitations from the city of St. John's for all your dogs, or do you have to have a special kennel license or something?


No, because we are a registered CKC breeder, and not a backyrard breeder. Those are the ones who pump out pups constantly just for sale without registration papers of any sort. Our pups are CKC registered and will not be sold prior to 10 weeks of age, which a backyard breeder will not do. 4-6 weeks, weaned or not, and out the door they go.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well Zoey is had her 3rd b'day in Jan. she had a litter last year, but will have no more,
> I am her foster mum and the breeder used her back to back but this is it, she will be spayed and then becomes mine.
> 
> Do you ever do this with your breeding stock?


Yes, Leslie. Daisy, our "foundation bitch", had a litter of 6 and a litter of 8. We kept Casey from her first litter, and Gracie and Bridget from her second litter, and then had her spayed. She will be nine in November, so she did her bit for us and now may relax in leisure here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.

We co-own a couple of males, so that they live with their new family, but we can use them for breeding whenever we want to in the future.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, responsible breeders are very protective of their puppies and kittens, they will keep them before sending them to an inappropriate home, BYB'S however are money oriented and don't care a whit where they go or even if they are old enough, no do they give 2 damn's (sorry) about the health , before or after they are sold....

When Midas had his seizure from the aneurysm in his brain, (no ones fault) the breeder paid all the expenses to the vet, even though he was not of her breeding and he was completely 'my dog' .... she stepped up to the plate, a BYB wouldn't care and just say it is your problem!

There is a lot to be said for buying from a reputable breeder.... JMHO!


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.

I'm on day 4 of this headache... it's better than it was, but still hanging in there. A friend had suggested that it's allergy related because pollen counts are extra high this year... makes sense to me, since I never had a headache last thing long before.


----------



## macdoodle

Just sew  you know what I have been doing I am sending you this photo of my latest project, ....


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I'm on day 4 of this headache... it's better than it was, but still hanging in there. A friend had suggested that it's allergy related because pollen counts are extra high this year... makes sense to me, since I never had a headache last thing long before.


If you still have a headache tomorrow you should definitely
go and see your GP. Prolonged headache could be a bad sign. 
Don't take any chances with your health.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I'm on day 4 of this headache... it's better than it was, but still hanging in there. A friend had suggested that it's allergy related because pollen counts are extra high this year... makes sense to me, since I never had a headache last thing long before.


It may be you need a neck adjustment, or a major massage in the neck area, I have had both relieve the tension that 'knots' me up , also the weather can do this (windy, dry, extra wet) if you get someone to go to the underside of your 'wings' (shoulder blades) you may find a dreadful sore spot, and if they can use their thumb and rub it out the headache will usually go away, it especially tender if you are getting tummy problems... 

Accupressure, between the eyebrows, temples and a thumb press under the cheekbones, (just lean elbows on table, thumbs under sore spot in cheekbone and allow the head to drop, gently... ) 

I have so been there and these are a few help aids to get the aspirin,/ Adville/ Tylanol etc to move in and DO SOMETHING!!  

hope something here works... I feel for you.... :-(


----------



## SINC

Sonal, this often works for me to get rid of a headache. It is so simple it is stupid, but just put an ice cube out of the fridge in your left hand and clasp it firmly. Hold it there, allowing the drips as it melts to be absorbed in a napkin just as long as you can possibly stand it. It will get to a point where you can no longer stand to hold it due to the cold. This will usually drive away a headache for me in a matter of 10 minutes or so, after releasing the ice cube. Nothing ventured, nothing gained and all that.


----------



## winwintoo

Well, I'm back from a very disappointing turnout at my computer class. The three gals that did show up had some good questions and we managed to have an interesting time.

I won't mention the two hearing impaired gents who wanted to use the room so they could shout at each other.

Might be time to quit until fall.

I put a pot of soup on the stove and will grab a cold pack to hold while I wrestle with this headache. Sonal, you have my sympathies and heed the advice to see a doctor.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## macdoodle

*looking for Native art piece*

Wondering if anyone can help, possibly someone here in Alberta.... 

There is a native design seen fairly often around here, and I am trying to find out the name of it. 
It is of a native, on a horse, with his head down weary from his trip... 

I have been given every name from, the last ride, to the lost soul as a reference... I cannot seem to find it, I want anything I can use as a design for a client.... the name would be good, I do want to name the artwork properly...

anyone know of this image? (it is painted on the hotel (rear) in Fort Mac, no one seems to know the name....

HELP ... please!


----------



## macdoodle

Never mind! 


don'tca know as soon as you ask for help you find what you have been looking for!! :lmao:

The name of the piece is The Last Warrior I found it by accident..... 

So if you are/ were looking, thanks, you can stop now....


----------



## winwintoo

macdoodle said:


> Never mind!
> 
> 
> don'tca know as soon as you ask for help you find what you have been looking for!! :lmao:
> 
> The name of the piece is The Last Warrior I found it by accident.....
> 
> So if you are/ were looking, thanks, you can stop now....


I think what you're looking for is actually called "End of the Trail" a very famous sculpture by James Earle Fraser










There have been many variations of the image:










It's a very popular image among beaders.

Margaret


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Good afternoon Marc, Don and all.
> 
> Busy bee me.
> Fixing with the purchase of the apartments and other thing for the move.
> A whooping 15C here and fine weather indeed.
> Time to do the dishes after reading todays SAP.
> Later we are going to have a party for Liam, who is 5 years old today. :love2:
> .................
> Jalál 18 / April 26
> 
> _God sent His Prophets into the world to teach and
> enlighten man, to explain to him the mystery of
> the Power of the Holy Spirit, to enable him to
> reflect the light, and so in his turn, to be the
> source of guidance to others._
> Ábdu'l-Bahá


Happy Birthday to Liam! Woot! Woot! Woot! Woot! Woot!
(A five Woot Salute!) 

Love the picture of the rose this morning - I think that may be the Peace Hybrid Tea variety...one of my favorites. 



MaxPower said:


> Morning all and a very special Happy 5th birthday to Liam.
> 
> Since the iBook is pushing up the daisies, I'm on the iPhone patiently waiting for the FedEx guy to show up with the new MacBook. Apple said it shipped Friday, so it should be here today (I hope).


Hope your MBP arrives today. Are you standing on the front steps, peering down the road? 


winwintoo said:


> Good morning everyone. I just have time for coffee before I rush off and set up for my computer class today.
> 
> These classes I give are pretty informal so I don't need to prepare much, but I do need to set up the projector and arrange chairs.
> 
> I hope there's a good turnout today. The more people, the more questions and the less I need to think
> 
> Have a good day all, Margaret


Sorry to hear that there wasn't a very good turnout Margaret. I would think these classes are a great idea and would be in high demand...



Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I'm on day 4 of this headache... it's better than it was, but still hanging in there. A friend had suggested that it's allergy related because pollen counts are extra high this year... makes sense to me, since I never had a headache last thing long before.


Oh No. Poor Sonal. I bet you are correct that it is allergies triggering it. I hope that you get some relief very soon.


macdoodle said:


> Just sew  you know what I have been doing I am sending you this photo of my latest project, ....


That's cool - an embroidered clock face? Unique!


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Just heading out for a visit to the Optometrist... excitement for today! XX)

Jeanne, thanks for posting those lovely photos!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes, responsible breeders are very protective of their puppies and kittens, they will keep them before sending them to an inappropriate home, BYB'S however are money oriented and don't care a whit where they go or even if they are old enough, no do they give 2 damn's (sorry) about the health , before or after they are sold....
> 
> When Midas had his seizure from the aneurysm in his brain, (no ones fault) the breeder paid all the expenses to the vet, even though he was not of her breeding and he was completely 'my dog' .... she stepped up to the plate, a BYB wouldn't care and just say it is your problem!
> 
> There is a lot to be said for buying from a reputable breeder.... JMHO!


We guarantee our pups from hereditary diseases for life. As well, if your life changes so that you can't give one of our pups a good home, we take him/her back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I'm on day 4 of this headache... it's better than it was, but still hanging in there. A friend had suggested that it's allergy related because pollen counts are extra high this year... makes sense to me, since I never had a headache last thing long before.


Afternoon, Sonal. That is sad to hear, and might be allergy related, in that I hear that some allergy sufferers in ON have really been finding this a tough Spring. Bonne change, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

winwintoo said:


> I think what you're looking for is actually called "End of the Trail" a very famous sculpture by James Earle Fraser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been many variations of the image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very popular image among beaders.
> 
> Margaret



Oh thank you , thank you Margaret.... there seem to be so many different names out there! I am glad to have the 'original' photo, and End of the Trail' is so much nicer than last warrior... that name didn't seem right to me, but the picture was, again thanks!!:clap:
Perfect!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> Just heading out for a visit to the Optometrist... excitement for today! XX)
> 
> Jeanne, thanks for posting those lovely photos!


Afternoon, Diane. Remember, let your optometrist watch your eyes for you so that you can use the eyes to watch others.


----------



## MaxPower

Strange. My wife decided to plug in the iBook and behold!!! It came back from the dead. I guess it needed a vacation. Now she wants to return the new MacBook when we get it. How can I convince her otherwise?


----------



## macdoodle

Well... you could suggest there is no guarantee the old one will work 'forever' ... it may only give you short bursts of 'mindfulness' ....

the other solution is to give her the new one.... and you keep the old one, .... or not! 

A compromise... hmmm ... better to both have one for your own, one can be in the yard ... the other probably at work.... the important files (work) cannot be lost from a crash... so to ensure naught is lost, keep the older one going for things that don't cause a ruckus if they get lost.... and the new one for all the important files and documents.... 

Have no idea if this helps, but could be a springboard for an idea.... that works.... 

(one for photos only.... ??)


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Strange. My wife decided to plug in the iBook and behold!!! It came back from the dead. I guess it needed a vacation. Now she wants to return the new MacBook when we get it. How can I convince her otherwise?


Well, you could do what I do and tell her.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Well, you could do what I do and tell her.


I think so Don.

"One of these days Alice. Wham. Bam. Zoom. Straight to the Moon."


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I think so Don.
> 
> "One of these days Alice. Wham. Bam. Zoom. Straight to the Moon."


Hehehe.


----------



## SINC

Say Warren, did you notice my new shots in the photo thread? The cemetery one? You might even like it.


----------



## SINC

And thanks for the recipe too Warren,sounds great!


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Strange. My wife decided to plug in the iBook and behold!!! It came back from the dead. I guess it needed a vacation. Now she wants to return the new MacBook when we get it. How can I convince her otherwise?


It's not really alive - it's merely undead. 
You don't want undead things around the house, now do you?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Strange. My wife decided to plug in the iBook and behold!!! It came back from the dead. I guess it needed a vacation. Now she wants to return the new MacBook when we get it. How can I convince her otherwise?


Tell her that although the iBook has "come back from the dead", there is no telling when it might finally give up the ghost.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I think so Don.
> 
> "One of these days Alice. Wham. Bam. Zoom. Straight to the Moon."


While I grew up on The Honeymooners, and showed no ill effects of possible wife abuse, imagine that show being on the air today???


----------



## KC4

Photos for Dr. G from Kacey.































Coins left are not stolen. They are collected by the groundkeepers at the end of the day and go towards upkeep of the grounds. Appropriately, many of the coins left are Canadian.







The "Dr. G" rock was left at the foot of this plaque. It had a double significance in that it was taken from the grounds of Calgary's Currie Barracks.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Photos for Dr. G from Kacey.
> View attachment 14107
> 
> 
> View attachment 14106
> 
> 
> View attachment 14113
> 
> 
> View attachment 14105
> 
> Coins left are not stolen. They are collected by the groundkeepers at the end of the day and go towards upkeep of the grounds. Appropriately, many of the coins left are Canadian.
> View attachment 14109
> 
> The "Dr. G" rock was left at the foot of this plaque. It had a double significance in that it was taken from the grounds of Calgary's Currie Barracks.


Kim, please thank Kacey ever so much for me, especially for the stone left at the Beaumont-Hamel monument. One cannot live in Newfoundland and Labrador for long without having heard the story of the Newfoundland Regiment that was sent "over the top" back on July, 1. 1916. Of the 25 officers, 776 NCOs and other ranks that formed the Regiment who "went over the top" on the morning of July 1st, only 68 responded when the roll call was taken the next day. In less than an hour, certain communities in NL lost all of their young men. Per capita, NL lost more men in the war than any country on either side, an estimated 1% of it's total population.

So, leaving some sign of respect from me, in a vicarious manner, through Kacey, is very heartfelt. Paix, mon amie, Kacey.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Photos for Dr. G from Kacey.
> View attachment 14107
> 
> 
> View attachment 14106
> 
> 
> View attachment 14113
> 
> 
> View attachment 14105
> 
> Coins left are not stolen. They are collected by the groundkeepers at the end of the day and go towards upkeep of the grounds. Appropriately, many of the coins left are Canadian.
> View attachment 14109
> 
> The "Dr. G" rock was left at the foot of this plaque. It had a double significance in that it was taken from the grounds of Calgary's Currie Barracks.


How beautiful! and how thoughtful to leave some of Dr G's energy and thoughts..... 
(I will send mine over to join the rest....) lovely photos, thank you, however it did bring tears to my eyes.... and once again reminded me of how insane war is when peace and understanding are so much less expensive .... in every way, especially lives....


----------



## SINC

Well done on the photos and the sentiment Kacey. :clap:


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Say Warren, did you notice my new shots in the photo thread? The cemetery one? You might even like it.


I really like that shot Don. I would do a tighter crop to get rid of the tree in the foreground on the right. I find it distracting.



SINC said:


> And thanks for the recipe too Warren,sounds great!


My pleasure. I actually made a variation of it tonight. I didn't have any fresh lemons or lemon pepper, so I improvised with some other seasoning.



KC4 said:


> It's not really alive - it's merely undead.
> You don't want undead things around the house, now do you?


Braaaiiiins!!



Dr.G. said:


> Tell her that although the iBook has "come back from the dead", there is no telling when it might finally give up the ghost.


Rim Shot.



Dr.G. said:


> While I grew up on The Honeymooners, and showed no ill effects of possible wife abuse, imagine that show being on the air today???


Although tame by today's standards, the implications of giving your wife a beating if she gets out of line would certainly not pass today. Archie Bunker was another that pushed the envelope.



KC4 said:


> Photos for Dr. G from Kacey.
> 
> Coins left are not stolen. They are collected by the groundkeepers at the end of the day and go towards upkeep of the grounds. Appropriately, many of the coins left are Canadian.
> 
> The "Dr. G" rock was left at the foot of this plaque. It had a double significance in that it was taken from the grounds of Calgary's Currie Barracks.


Either Kacey has a really good eye for photography or Mom did a really good job editing. Either way, great shots.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> How beautiful! and how thoughtful to leave some of Dr G's energy and thoughts.....
> (I will send mine over to join the rest....) lovely photos, thank you, however it did bring tears to my eyes.... and once again reminded me of how insane war is when peace and understanding are so much less expensive .... in every way, especially lives....


An excellent sentiment, Leslie. Sadly, not more believe in this and act upon those beliefs. This is exactly why I end each posting that I find touching with the word "Paix". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Although tame by today's standards, the implications of giving your wife a beating if she gets out of line would certainly not pass today. Archie Bunker was another that pushed the envelope." Very true, Warren. "All in the Family" really pushed the limits of what Americans were willing to and needed to hear and discuss. Amazingly, Carrol O'Connor was a liberal Democrat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Speaking along the lines of All in the Family's theme of bigotry, have you ever seen the movie "Gran Torino" with and by Clint Eastwood? An excellent film that shows how one can overcome their prejudices.

Gran Torino at IMDB


----------



## SINC

Saw it and loved it. Own it too.

BTW, cemetery crop done, nice call, thanks.


----------



## MaxPower

My pleasure Don.

I find that more that often a simple crop can make all the difference in a picture. Also, another set of eyes helps too. I am always bugging a friend of mine who is a professional photographer for advice on shots I have taken.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Although tame by today's standards, the implications of giving your wife a beating if she gets out of line would certainly not pass today. Archie Bunker was another that pushed the envelope." Very true, Warren. "All in the Family" really pushed the limits of what Americans were willing to and needed to hear and discuss. Amazingly, Carrol O'Connor was a liberal Democrat.


One of my favourite shows!! you probably know this Marc, but just in case... Carol O'Connor was also an english teacher .... (only one who knows the language well could take such liberties and have them make sense... (after a fashion) He also had a Masters in speech!! Hard to imagine... but he was a great character actor , and none could have made 'Archie' come alive as well .... (JMHO) :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Although tame by today's standards, the implications of giving your wife a beating if she gets out of line would certainly not pass today. Archie Bunker was another that pushed the envelope." Very true, Warren. "All in the Family" really pushed the limits of what Americans were willing to and needed to hear and discuss. Amazingly, Carrol O'Connor was a liberal Democrat.


My favourite show!! :lmao: Carrol o'Conner was also an english Professor, with a Masters in speech! 
I don't think he could have pulled it off if he hadn't such a command of the language, I believe it was this command that made him so believable, (and maddening at times)!

In the long run he didn't always win... and just when you were getting sick of the bigotry... his heart came out to play.... good mix for sure ... and those irish eyes were always twinkling... :lmao: 
No one else could have pulled off that character the way he did.... (JMHO)


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, please thank Kacey ever so much for me, especially for the stone left at the Beaumont-Hamel monument. One cannot live in Newfoundland and Labrador for long without having heard the story of the Newfoundland Regiment that was sent "over the top" back on July, 1. 1916. Of the 25 officers, 776 NCOs and other ranks that formed the Regiment who "went over the top" on the morning of July 1st, only 68 responded when the roll call was taken the next day. In less than an hour, certain communities in NL lost all of their young men. Per capita, NL lost more men in the war than any country on either side, an estimated 1% of it's total population.
> 
> So, leaving some sign of respect from me, in a vicarious manner, through Kacey, is very heartfelt. Paix, mon amie, Kacey.


I will make sure Kacey gets your message. She was glad to have an extra special "mission" from you. She explained to all of her friends why she was doing what she was doing. I believe some of them even followed suit. 



macdoodle said:


> How beautiful! and how thoughtful to leave some of Dr G's energy and thoughts.....
> (I will send mine over to join the rest....) lovely photos, thank you, however it did bring tears to my eyes.... and once again reminded me of how insane war is when peace and understanding are so much less expensive .... in every way, especially lives....


Yes, some of them brought tears to my eyes too, especially when Kacey explained that without being told to do so, all the kids fell silent when they had visited most of these cemeteries and some were moved to tears themselves. 


SINC said:


> Well done on the photos and the sentiment Kacey. :clap:


I'll pass that along too, thanks.


MaxPower said:


> Either Kacey has a really good eye for photography or Mom did a really good job editing. Either way, great shots.


Kacey has always had a very good eye for picking and composing shots. Yes, I helped in the finishing a bit, but I had good shots to work from. If I have time tomorrow, I'll post a few more. 


Dr.G. said:


> An excellent sentiment, Leslie. Sadly, not more believe in this and act upon those beliefs. This is exactly why I end each posting that I find touching with the word "Paix". Paix, mon amie.


And you must know that she was thinking of you and your trademark closing line when she took the "PAX" photo. It is in tile on the roof of one of the monuments.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

7:35AM and it's already 7C here. A bit cloudy,
but the sun is peeking through on and off.
Going to read up now on what ye were up to yesterday.
...............
Jalál 19 / April 27

Oh God!
Sanctify me from all else save Thee, purge me 
from the dross of sins and transgression, and 
cause me to possess a spiritual heart and conscience. 
Verily Thou art merciful and, verily, Thou art the Most 
Generous, Whose help is sought by all men.
Ábdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Caman. (Technically it's morning here.)

I just got home a little while ago, because due to some plumber screwing up, one of my tenants had no water. So I went down there at 11PM to open up doors for this plumber so he could fix the job, and got home around 1 AM. (This is a new plumber... I am not impressed.)

I thought I had fired myself from this job.

In any case, either there is less pollen in the air, or irritation cures headaches, because I am feeling okay. Headache is fairly slight. Let's see if it comes back tomorrow.


----------



## friend

Hi Sonal.
Don't work too much now until you are all well. 
Finding good people to do work for you is not easy,
so good luck with that.
Have a good night sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make an "On the Go" Buffet Breakfast for everyone as they dash in and out of The Cafe Chez Marc. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be there when you are, and for those who have a moment or two to spare, a sit-down lunch. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I guess you are the only one up just now. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning Caman. (Technically it's morning here.)
> 
> I just got home a little while ago, because due to some plumber screwing up, one of my tenants had no water. So I went down there at 11PM to open up doors for this plumber so he could fix the job, and got home around 1 AM. (This is a new plumber... I am not impressed.)
> 
> I thought I had fired myself from this job.
> 
> In any case, either there is less pollen in the air, or irritation cures headaches, because I am feeling okay. Headache is fairly slight. Let's see if it comes back tomorrow.



Laugh if you will but I know a person who gets really bad migraines but finds that when under stress, they go away. He feels it is due to the increase in blood pressure. Go figure.

Anyway, good luck today with your headache, Sonal. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Speaking along the lines of All in the Family's theme of bigotry, have you ever seen the movie "Gran Torino" with and by Clint Eastwood? An excellent film that shows how one can overcome their prejudices.
> 
> Gran Torino at IMDB


Yes, I have seen it a couple of times, Warren. Did not see the ending coming, but it was a fitting end to the movie. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> My favourite show!! :lmao: Carrol o'Conner was also an english Professor, with a Masters in speech!
> I don't think he could have pulled it off if he hadn't such a command of the language, I believe it was this command that made him so believable, (and maddening at times)!
> 
> In the long run he didn't always win... and just when you were getting sick of the bigotry... his heart came out to play.... good mix for sure ... and those irish eyes were always twinkling... :lmao:
> No one else could have pulled off that character the way he did.... (JMHO)


Did not know that, Leslie. Live and learn. He did grow up in Elmherst and Forest Hills, which is the area of Queens, NY where I grew up. I can hear Archie Bunker use the accent from that area if you know what to listen for when he speak. 

Yes, in the end, his heart won out over his bigotry.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I will make sure Kacey gets your message. She was glad to have an extra special "mission" from you. She explained to all of her friends why she was doing what she was doing. I believe some of them even followed suit." What a fine thought, Kim. Again, thank her for me.

"And you must know that she was thinking of you and your trademark closing line when she took the "PAX" photo. It is in tile on the roof of one of the monuments." I was please to see that, Kim. So fitting especially given where it was taken. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Big day today as my wife and I go to a mall for the whole day with Cruzer to see if she can handle the day. He is a handfull due to his size so this will be a tough day for her ... but that is reality. Getting the relief times right will be interesting .....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Big day today as my wife and I go to a mall for the whole day with Cruzer to see if she can handle the day. He is a handfull due to his size so this will be a tough day for her ... but that is reality. Getting the relief times right will be interesting .....


Good luck, Rp. Give my best to Gail for me, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, early day for me, have already been up an hour... the sun has followed me and it is looking calm
and bright-er 
Busy day ahead, and I hope I can keep up... will have a bit of breakfast Marc, thank you, and be off, wishing you all a good day and hope your headache stays away Sonal, and that Liam hasn't suffered too much from his birthday celebrations.... 
Rp the trip out will be fine, I am sure... 
Will pop in later to see how you are all doing... !


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Nice to see so much going on this early. I snuck in earlier but didn't stay. SAP is done for today and features one of Warren's pictures. Don't miss meeting Einstein, the worlds smallest horse in Webbits today. He's just the cutest darn little thing. Now, it's off to work I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie ....... Morning, Don. How are you both today?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Fabulous as usual. 

Rp - Good luck with the Cruizer control. Hope the outing is a success.

Don - Loved the little horse. He is so cute. If you could house train them, it would make a perfect pet. 

Caman - Hope Liam's Birthday celebrations went very well. How is the work on your next album going? 

Sonal - Hope your headache stays away today.

Leslie - Sounds like you have a busy day going too, like me.


----------



## Sonal

Morning all.

Headache seems to be just about gone, but I'm running on low sleep to begin with. 

The new plumber is supposed to give me a quote on the rest of the job. I told my project manager (this is his plumber) that he'd better make up for this extremely bad first impression in the price.


----------



## MaxPower

Don, the story on SAP about the man who felt guilty for stealing reminded me of a story about my grandfather.

He had a farm in Laird, Saskatchewan and one day got into a confrontation with one of his neighbours and told him off. Eventually my family moved to Virgil, Ontario and it wasn't until many years later, my grandfather returned to Saskatchewan and found his old neighbour to apologize for telling him off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Ready for a fabulous lunch?

Afternoon, Sonal. Glad to hear of your headache being gone. Need some Doxie Delight, our high-potency coffee?

Afternoon, Warren. How are the boys/Gizmo this afternoon?


----------



## friend

Good evening Marc, Don,Leslie, Warren, Sonal and Kim. 

All is well here and the tidying up made a big difference.
It now looks like livingspace and I don't need to wear shades. 

Don: So sad about the plastic. People can't just understand what they are 
destroying. We only have one earth, when will they learn. When will they ever learn. 

Leslie: Liam had a very good birthday yesterday, but they didn't sing or anything
for him in playschool. Maybe that will come later in the week, as they sometimes
co-ordinate if there are more kids then one having a birthday.

Kim: Work on the record is suspended at the moment, since Molle is 
working with another musician. We only have a few days work left.
I'm at fixing everything about the Visa and the purchase of the apartments,
so I'm busy at the moment anyway.

Sonal: I'm glad that you are better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, has the visa mishap been corrected?


----------



## Dr.G.

Check our lucky #13 -- 

(CNN) -- Danish cuisine reigns supreme, according to the some of the planet's most prominent eaters. 

S. Pellegrino's annual "World's 50 Best Restaurants" list was released on Monday at a celebrity-chef-studded event in London, England, marking the ninth edition of the much buzzed-about (and hotly debated) catalogue of the international culinary landscape.

The No. 1 spot goes to Noma in Copenhagen, Denmark. The restaurant, helmed by chef René Redzepi, ranked No. 3 in 2009. The Guardian newspaper's restaurant critic Jay Rayner -- better known to U.S. food fans as a judge on "Top Chef Masters" -- agrees with the judges' decision.

1) Noma (Copenhagen, Denmark)

2) El Bulli (Roses, Spain)

3) The Fat Duck (Bray, England)

4) El Celler de Can Roca (Girona, Spain)

5) Mugaritz (Errenteria, Spain)

6) Osteria Francescana (Modena, Italy)

7) Alinea (Chicago, Illinois)

8) Daniel (New York)

9) Arzak (San Sebastián, Spain)

10) Per Se (New York)

11) Le Chateaubriand (Paris, France)

12) La Colombe (Cape Town, South Africa)

13) The Cafe Chez Marc (ehmacLand, Canada) 

14) L'Hotel de Ville - Philippe Rochat (Crissier, Switzerland)


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, has the visa mishap been corrected?


No, I'm sorry to say. 
Called today, but they are yet to find it.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> No, I'm sorry to say.
> Called today, but they are yet to find it.
> Thanks for asking.


Good luck, mon ami. Hopefully, it shall be rectified soon to give you some peace of mind.


----------



## winwintoo

Evening everyone.

Just got back from supper at Tony Roma's. I had the garlic mashed potatoes. Nuf sed.

It's been cool here again. We had snow early morning yesterday and it feels like there might still be some snow nearby.

Hope you all had a good day, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Margaret. Foggy here this evening now that the rain has stopped. Hope that this finds you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to watch LOST tonight, since there are not too many episodes left until the series ends for good.  Such is Life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. When do you get home once again? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Fell asleep on the sofa again. 
So off to bed I go.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Going to watch LOST tonight, since there are not too many episodes left until the series ends for good.  Such is Life. Paix, mes amis.


I'm right behind you Marc. LOST is shaping up to become very interesting to say the least. Unlike 24 these last couple of episodes. 

Spend most of the afternoon getting the new MacBook up and running. For some reason the Migration Assistant wasn't working properly and stalled when it started transferring my files, so I had to resort to the old fashioned way by transferring everything over via a 4GB USB Stick. A long process. Although not the newest model, it is still a slick looking machine and does the trick for what I need it to do.


----------



## Ena

Evening everybody.

Had a good day at work. Nothing unexpected happened, so more of those please.

Went in to pick up the rain barrel that was purchased using points from grocery store loyalty card. Some parts were missing and it would be difficult to hook up to downspout. It was also very ugly so it didn't come home with me. Am I choosy? Yes, I am ;-)

Sunny here so hope it's the same with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make our famous "Over the Hump Day" breakfast for one and all this morning, along with freshly brewed tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'm right behind you Marc. LOST is shaping up to become very interesting to say the least. Unlike 24 these last couple of episodes.
> 
> Spend most of the afternoon getting the new MacBook up and running. For some reason the Migration Assistant wasn't working properly and stalled when it started transferring my files, so I had to resort to the old fashioned way by transferring everything over via a 4GB USB Stick. A long process. Although not the newest model, it is still a slick looking machine and does the trick for what I need it to do.


Bug Humbar, Warren, on the LOST repeat. 

Kudos on the new MacBook. It is always a fine feeling to start a Mac new right out of the box.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Evening everybody.
> 
> Had a good day at work. Nothing unexpected happened, so more of those please.
> 
> Went in to pick up the rain barrel that was purchased using points from grocery store loyalty card. Some parts were missing and it would be difficult to hook up to downspout. It was also very ugly so it didn't come home with me. Am I choosy? Yes, I am ;-)
> 
> Sunny here so hope it's the same with you.


Strangs, but the same thing happened with us, Ann. I used duct tape to get it working well. Still, I have asked for the actual parts which were supposed to be in the box.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, it is a rainy day and so still dark out, hoping for some energy to infuse my 'get up and go' seems harder to get moving on a rainy day .... 

Will get some coffee going this AM that may help, been awhile since I had some.... big pot, so all are welcome....


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Bug Humbar, Warren, on the LOST repeat.
> 
> Kudos on the new MacBook. It is always a fine feeling to start a Mac new right out of the box.


Morning Marc,

Yes a big Boourns for LOST. Although considering that it has to go until May 24ish with only 4 episodes, it only makes sense.

It will be sad to see it go.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Leslie, Warren and all. 

A bit colder today with 10C then yesterday and a bit overcast,
but spring is almost here with trees starting to get ready to
bring on the greenery and quite a few wee flowers popping up here and there.
...............
Jamál 1 / April 28

_This the day whereon the Ocean of God's mercy
hath been manifested unto men,.... the Day in
which the clouds of His bountiful favor have over-
shadowed the whole of mankind. Now is the time
to cheer and refresh the down-cast through the
invigorating breeze of love and fellowship, and the
living waters of friendliness and charity.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie, Warren and Caman. 

Yes, LOST needs to stretch things out a bit until May Sweeps week. Still trying to figure out how this will end. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning Caman, beautiful happy rose to usher in the day... thank you!

It is just 6C here and there is a winter storm warning posted too! So it may turn cold and nasty later.... who knows!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning Caman, beautiful happy rose to usher in the day... thank you!
> 
> It is just 6C here and there is a winter storm warning posted too! So it may turn cold and nasty later.... who knows!


Morning, Leslie. 14C and foggy now .......... with snow forecast for Saturday. Sadly, the Canadian Farmers Almanac has been somewhat accurate for the past month or so. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Hope the next chapter has better news... perhaps our seasons are getting turned about!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Warren, Leslie and Camán. A cloudy and wet day here too, Leslie.

SAP is up with Kim's squash recipe, a sobriety test and a note to chocolate lovers that their habit may be depressive. Also in Webbits - Insomnia can be fatal.

Gotta go finish tomorrow, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hope the next chapter has better news... perhaps our seasons are getting turned about!!


Leslie, that is exactly what my wife said yesterday. March was sunnier and warmer than April has turned out to be so far, and May seems to be starting off with some snow on Saturday. Strange .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dear Mr. Sinclair: 

Further to your alleged multiple inquiries regarding Copyright and the CBC, as you have been advised, our office has no record of your February 20 correspondence. "

Don, you have to stop sending "alleged multiple inquiries" via email to your MP. Do what Martin Luther did and nail the letters on to the door of his riding office.  Bon chance, mon ami.

Seriously, that was a bit of a slap in the face from an MP who represents your riding in Parliament. Next time, send him an email written in French and demand a reply in both official languages.


----------



## SINC

The guy is a bare faced liar Marc. That's why I ran his reply of receipt of the e-mail and asked readers to judge for themselves who was making "allegations".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The guy is a bare faced liar Marc. That's why I ran his reply of receipt of the e-mail and asked readers to judge for themselves who was making "allegations".


Good for you, Don. Democracy at work .......... as well as the expression of free speech. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

*moose fun*

Perhaps you have seen these in your back yard Marc, or Don... Baby moose in sprinkler. [VIDEO]


----------



## SINC

Yes, I ran that on SAP over six months back and it is still making the rounds on e-mail. Still cute though.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Perhaps you have seen these in your back yard Marc, or Don... Baby moose in sprinkler. [VIDEO]


Here is a moose that walked through our front yard last June. My neighbor took the picture. I was out back gardening.


----------



## macdoodle

More moose than people in your neck of the woods.... (or so it seems) Marc, I hope the moose got back to his neck of the woods without doing too much damage! 

I can hear the hunters about telling a tale about how dinner arrived,' right to the front door it did !' LOL!!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie, Warren and Caman.
> 
> Yes, LOST needs to stretch things out a bit until May Sweeps week. Still trying to figure out how this will end. We shall see.


With LOST it appears that Desmond is a critical component to the island and the other LOSTies in both time lines. From what I can tell, when Whidmore put Desmond in that electro magnetic thingy, he became aware of his purpose in both time lines and somehow knows how to course correct them so everything can get back to normal so to speak.


----------



## Sonal

Morning all.

Headache seems to be back with a vengeance. Have taken the day off work--I have some work-related errands to run downtown, and then I'm going to just try to sleep this off or something.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> More moose than people in your neck of the woods.... (or so it seems) Marc, I hope the moose got back to his neck of the woods without doing too much damage!
> 
> I can hear the hunters about telling a tale about how dinner arrived,' right to the front door it did !' LOL!!


One, I don't own a gun, nor a hunting permit, nor do I believe in hunting. The doxies could have brought the moose down, which would have been fair game, but one can't discharge a gun legally here in St.John's, at least not outside of a shooting range.

Two, he did not harm and was "escorted" back to Pippy Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Headache seems to be back with a vengeance. Have taken the day off work--I have some work-related errands to run downtown, and then I'm going to just try to sleep this off or something.


Sorry to hear this, Sonal.  It just comes on suddenly with no real warning or overt causes (e.g., red wine, chocolate, etc)?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> With LOST it appears that Desmond is a critical component to the island and the other LOSTies in both time lines. From what I can tell, when Whidmore put Desmond in that electro magnetic thingy, he became aware of his purpose in both time lines and somehow knows how to course correct them so everything can get back to normal so to speak.


You might be right, Warren. Of course, after last week's betrayal by Whidmore once James brought everyone back on that boat, I think that we are in for a great many more twists and turns in the plot line. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Sonal.  It just comes on suddenly with no real warning or overt causes (e.g., red wine, chocolate, etc)?


More like a fade-in, fade-out kind of thing. 

Was just fine most of the day yesterday, and then sometime last night it came back in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> More like a fade-in, fade-out kind of thing.
> 
> Was just fine most of the day yesterday, and then sometime last night it came back in.


Strange. Is your blood pressure OK? Are you also feeling dizzy?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc and coffee Leslie. That Moose video is so cute - I enjoyed another look at it this morning. Thanks.

Poor Sonal - I hope your headache goes away quickly today - and stays away. 

I'm not a Lost watcher, but my son is. He wants me to draw him a smoke monster poster. Now, if I only knew what a smoke monster was supposed to look like.....

I'll have to borrow his set of DVDs and watch the entire series front to back. 

I think he keeps them locked up in a cabinet marked Dharma Initiative. Does this mean anything to anyone?


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Headache seems to be back with a vengeance. Have taken the day off work--I have some work-related errands to run downtown, and then I'm going to just try to sleep this off or something.


Might be time to see what the Dr has to say Sonal, at least there are numerous causes that can be ruled out.... 

Sleep is certainly a relief from these migraines, but if it is still there when you awake, please go and see to it.... better to know what it isn't than to worry about what is causing them... could be a simple food allergy... chocolate is famous for triggering headaches... 

Take care of you ....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Marc and coffee Leslie. That Moose video is so cute - I enjoyed another look at it this morning. Thanks.
> 
> Poor Sonal - I hope your headache goes away quickly today - and stays away.
> 
> I'm not a Lost watcher, but my son is. He wants me to draw him a smoke monster poster. Now, if I only knew what a smoke monster was supposed to look like.....
> 
> I'll have to borrow his set of DVDs and watch the entire series front to back.
> 
> I think he keeps them locked up in a cabinet marked Dharma Initiative. Does this mean anything to anyone?


Morning, Kim. Hard to describe the smoke monster. You would have to see it to know what it is. A few episodes ago, there was a few great scenes with this entity in parts of the show.

Tha Dharma Initiative????  Be afraid .............. be very afraid. Take care that he does not time-transport you and Kacey back 30 years or so. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Might be time to see what the Dr has to say Sonal, at least there are numerous causes that can be ruled out....
> 
> Sleep is certainly a relief from these migraines, but if it is still there when you awake, please go and see to it.... better to know what it isn't than to worry about what is causing them... could be a simple food allergy... chocolate is famous for triggering headaches...
> 
> Take care of you ....


I agree. Why take the chance of not seeing a doctor.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> One, I don't own a gun, nor a hunting permit, nor do I believe in hunting. The doxies could have brought the moose down, which would have been fair game, but one can't discharge a gun legally here in St.John's, at least not outside of a shooting range.
> 
> Two, he did not harm and was "escorted" back to Pippy Park.


Well I am with you on this Marc, I hate hunting, and it was amusing to me when I first moved here to see 'NO SHOOTING" signs all over the place, especially as we are going into a town... I didn't realize how many ranchers and farmers carry rifles in their trucks...  (but I didn't know how many coyotes endanger the stock all the time either)

The man who lives across the road is a farrier and he had his vehicle broken into and a locked box cut away from it's moorings and had 3 rifles in there, I don't know if the RCMP ever found them... 

I am glad to hear your moose managed to get back to his home after his 'walk on the wild side!! ' :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

I don't think it's a migraine... it lacks the sharp stabbing pain. Also, my regular migraine reliefs (sleep and food) don't seem to work.

Been eating a pretty basic diet lately, so I can't see what food could have triggered it. (My ex-husband had a constant headache for about 12 years--probably longer, since I've lost touch with him--so we learned a lot about headaches.)

I have a Dr's appointment for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I am glad to hear your moose managed to get back to his home after his 'walk on the wild side!! '" Me too, Leslie. Luckily, the doxies were not oiut front ............... So, the moose just strolled back to the park, with the police guiding his way away from "the wild side". 


YouTube - Lou Reed - Take A Walk On The Wild Side


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I don't think it's a migraine... it lacks the sharp stabbing pain. Also, my regular migraine reliefs (sleep and food) don't seem to work.
> 
> Been eating a pretty basic diet lately, so I can't see what food could have triggered it. (My ex-husband had a constant headache for about 12 years--probably longer, since I've lost touch with him--so we learned a lot about headaches.)
> 
> I have a Dr's appointment for tomorrow.


Good idea, Sonal. Hopefully your doctor might find the cause of these headaches ............. and hopefully, it is nothing serious. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> I don't think it's a migraine... it lacks the sharp stabbing pain. Also, my regular migraine reliefs (sleep and food) don't seem to work.
> 
> Been eating a pretty basic diet lately, so I can't see what food could have triggered it. (My ex-husband had a constant headache for about 12 years--probably longer, since I've lost touch with him--so we learned a lot about headaches.)
> 
> I have a Dr's appointment for tomorrow.


I get Migraines, but they are not stabbing, they cover my head and throb to the point that I am nauseous, I can do nothing but sleep it off, sometimes it is the weather pressure, or the wind, but I must say a yearly trip to the chiropractor has all but solved this problem for me, but I won't go to just anyone and it took me 15 years to try one, but the constant pain just made me not care anymore... now I wish I had gone before, but then I wouldn't have had this Dr, who also does acupuncture, and does not fool about, if he can help he says so, if not he sends you to someone who can... 

Good luck with the Dr. hopefully he will be the help you need...


----------



## Cameo

Hello all,

Well, I thought I was sleeping alright up North, but back in my own bed I have been sleeping like a log. Slept in today.

Presently at my mom's while my son fixes their evestrough. 

Hoping everyone here is well and happy. Sonal, I hope you find out the root of this headache and get it solved.

Marc, how old are the pups now? I am afraid that I haven't kept track.

I had orientation for the St Louis school on Monday in order to try to gain acceptance into the course for September. Government pays the tuition, I have to pay for books etc. They have had 4 orientations, but they are only accepting about 50 for the course for this branch. I got 25/30 for the test and the lady who interviewed me is recommending me for acceptance. She even added ++ to her R as her highest recommendation. So, I should hear in approx 2 weeks if I am accepted. Then I just have to figure out how to make it all work!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Good to hear from you here in The Shang.

"I had orientation for the St Louis school on Monday in order to try to gain acceptance into the course for September." Bonne chance, mon amie, especially in light that you received a ++ along with your R. Kudos.

"Marc, how old are the pups now? I am afraid that I haven't kept track." The pups are 8 weeks old today. All but one has been sold. We considered keeping Bubbles, but since we most likely will be having a foster child comes August, and possibly a toddler, having a puppy around the house is not the best idea. So, two are going in the St.John's area, one to TO, one to Princeton, New Jersey ........ and Bubbles somewhere. We shall see.

Hope this finds you well ........... sounds as if you are rested by needed the sleep.


----------



## MaxPower

I decided to take Don's advice on SAP this morning and have a couple of Dogs and some Suds for dinner. Quick, easy, and delicious.

On another note, my wife is in Calgary today and tomorrow. Little did she know that Calgary is having one heck of a snow/rain storm and my wife being my wife didn't plan for such an occasion.


----------



## SINC

Sounds like something I might do myself Warren, 'cept for the fact I did just that last night. Gotta switch the dogs for something else tonight, but the suds will remain the same. 

Calgary has a full blown winter storm warning posted.

And yes, that does say "winter!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Warren, how long will your wife be in Calgary? My wife was just speaking with her dad, and he said that all the snow will be gone by Monday. He was born and raised in rural SK, so, as he says, this is nothing. Still, if she is just in Calgary itself, she should be safe. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> On another note, my wife is in Calgary today and tomorrow. Little did she know that Calgary is having one heck of a snow/rain storm and my wife being my wife didn't plan for such an occasion.


I wouldn't blame your wife for not planning. It's darn near impossible to plan for the weather in Alberta, especially this time of year. I've seen it go from -25°C to +10° in one day - it's hard to pack for that, especially when you're flying. (Heck, I bet even some Calgarians don't have the proper footwear/jackets with them if the weather changed from the time they left for work in the morning.)


----------



## KC4

ooooooooohhhhhh....thiiiiiiiis sssssSSSSSSSucks! Whaaaaaaaaaaaa...aaa..aaaaaa... (sob) 

The weather is nasty cold, wet snow and blowing.
A block from our house, a bad car accident happened - probably in part due to weather related poor visibility. 

I heard a loud CRASH - and then the constant steady blaring of a horn. I ran outside and sure enough, somebody had blasted through a Stop sign and into the side of a passing vehicle. 

An ambulance, fire truck and police car came....sigh. It is frightening that such a bad accident can happen on these side residential streets. The Stop sign runner must have been going at quite the clip. 

Good to hear from you Jeanne. Hope your weather is better than Calgary's! 

(I would much prefer rain to this soggy snow)


----------



## SINC

We're just getting rain and I can't believe how green our lawn has turned just today. If it quits for a bit, I will shoot a pic with my iPhone to show you. (I'm in the motor home and my camera is in the house.)


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 18C today in St.John's with sunshine. Things are green here, but just not growing much with all the cold and rain we have been getting. Our snow will come this weekend ............... just as The Canadian Farmers Almanac predicted. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Oh to heck with it, I ran out in the rain, stood under the garage eave and here they are, the iPhone quick pics:


----------



## MaxPower

She's fortunate that she is in the Malls all day with the exception of going to and from her car. Although by the time she gets into her stores, she has rain hair. That looks really professional.

Kim, when I was talking to my wife, she said the exact same thing. ooooooooohhhhhh....thiiiiiiiis sssssSSSSSSSucks!


----------



## KC4

Don - Oh that is nice and green. Tease! 


My lawn is ahhhh, er... mostly white at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks good, Don. Save your water because the Canadian Farmers Almanac predicts a hot dry summer for you folks.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Don - Oh that is nice and green. Tease!
> 
> 
> My lawn is ahhhh, er... mostly white at the moment.


I've already cut my lawn. Nah Nah.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> She's fortunate that she is in the Malls all day with the exception of going to and from her car. Although by the time she gets into her stores, she has rain hair. That looks really professional.
> 
> Kim, when I was talking to my wife, she said the exact same thing. ooooooooohhhhhh....thiiiiiiiis sssssSSSSSSSucks!


Yup. It's coming down in these mini water bomb type slush packets. 
Thwack, thwack, Splat!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I've already cut my lawn. Nah Nah.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yup. It's coming down in these mini water bomb type slush packets.
> Thwack, thwack, Splat!


Sounds like our sort of Springtime snow, Kim.


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> I've already cut my lawn. Nah Nah.


I have to cut it again this weekend too.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> We're just getting rain and I can't believe how green our lawn has turned just today.





KC4 said:


> My lawn is ahhhh, er... mostly white at the moment.




Ever notice how we husbands refer to lawns as "our" and the wives use "my"? Just sayin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ever notice how we husbands refer to lawns as "our" and the wives use "my"? Just sayin'.


My wife does not say this about our lawn ............ just our/her bathroom.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Ever notice how we husbands refer to lawns as "our" and the wives use "my"? Just sayin'.


I refer to the lawn as my, since I am the one who looks after it


----------



## SINC

Warren, that's no biggy, our lawn was cut once this year as well.


----------



## KC4

You guys are having waaaaaay too much fun at poor Calgary's expense. Marc, please sic the Doxies on them. Tanks.


----------



## MaxPower

Sorry to hear that Don.

Every year i fertilize my lawn, anxious for the summer. First mistake.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> You guys are having waaaaaay too much fun at poor Calgary's expense. Marc, please sic the Doxies on them. Tanks.


We're not having fun at Calgary's expense Kim. Just yours.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> We're not having fun at Calgary's expense Kim. Just yours.





KC4 said:


> You guys are having waaaaaay too much fun at poor Calgary's expense. Marc, please sic the Doxies on them. Tanks.


Marc, Please make that a Double Doxie Attack. Hee heeeee......


----------



## MaxPower

On a side note, my oldest son is getting into Pokemon. Everyone at his school is trading these cards. It's like a little black market going on.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> You guys are having waaaaaay too much fun at poor Calgary's expense. Marc, please sic the Doxies on them. Tanks.


They are on their way, Kim. They just have to figure out a way to get down off of the mound of snow in front of your house.


----------



## SINC

On another note, we just heard the news from our grandson in Fort McMurray that we are about to become great grandparents in about seven months. Yahoo, WOOT and everything!


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations Don!!

Beers are on me tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> On another note, we just heard the news from our grandson in Fort McMurray that we are about to become great grandparents in about seven months. Yahoo, WOOT and everything!


Mazel tov, Don. Beers on on Warren tonight.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> On another note, we just heard the news from our grandson in Fort McMurray that we are about to become great grandparents in about seven months. Yahoo, WOOT and everything!


WOOOOOT HOOOOO! 
That's awesome! 
Congratulations! 



Thanks Marc. Can Doxies Snowboard? I bet they are real hot doggers! 
(SnOrt!)



Aaaand on that note, I now have to force myself outside and onto the roads .......

(sigh) 

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## MaxPower

Be careful out there Kim.


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> I've already cut my lawn. Nah Nah.





SINC said:


> Oh to heck with it, I ran out in the rain, stood under the garage eave and here they are, the iPhone quick pics:




We always try to exhibit compassion out here in the far west, and try not to get into these bragging wars about 'how green our grass is', or 'when we have to mow'. Just not ... polite, you know?

Have I mentioned our lilacs are in full bloom? beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks Marc. Can Doxies Snowboard? I bet they are real hot doggers! (SnOrt!)" Good one, Kim.

Drive carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck with your admission. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## winwintoo

MLeh said:


> Have I mentioned our lilacs are in full bloom? beejacon


*scratches head: how does one say "oh shut up" in Estonian?"*

Elaine, did I mention Kobo in the list of eReader apps for the iPhone/iPod Touch the other day? I'm finding it the simplest to use and I've also found some good books for less than $2 - real bonus.

It's just windy here, but it feels like snow. 

And our grass is pretty green too


----------



## KC4

My/our grass will be green once the snow melts!
and the wind stops blowing...
and the temperature rises above zero.......


----------



## friend

Good afternoon me friends. 

Not doing that much unfortunately. A bit stuck.
I have secure the mortgage for one of the apartments,
but still "struggling" with the second one.
There is a lot of money involved and I want to secure it
for the kids. We need it for when we will by a house in WA.
Feel a wee bit greedy, but we have so many kids so it's not
much if spread out on them all.
..............
Jamál 2 / April 29

_Verily I say, this is the Day in which mankind 
can behold the Face, and hear the Voice, of the 
Promised One. The Call of God hath been raised, 
and the light of His countenance hath been lifted 
up upon men. It behoveth every man to blot out 
the trace of every idle word from the tablet of his 
heart, and to gaze, with and open and unbiased 
mind, on the signs of His Revelation, the proofs 
of His Mission, and the tokens of His glory.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your financial situation. Mortgages in the US, as in Canada, have ever-shifting regulations these days. Do you deal with a US bank?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare a fine breakfast for one and all this morning, complete with your favorites, and some freshly made bagels and homemade jams. Brought in some fresh fruit as well, and, of course, our world-class teas and coffee shall be freshly brewed throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our grass is very green ............. if you can see it through all of the fog. 9C but very foggy this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Good luck with your financial situation. Mortgages in the US, as in Canada, have ever-shifting regulations these days. Do you deal with a US bank?


Good morning Marc. 

No, it will be to much trouble and it would involve taking out a mortgage
on my mother in-laws farm, and we want to avoid that since she has such
a favorable interest rate at the moment. She would do it if we have to.
But we have decided to try to get both mortgages in Sweden.
And I might very well have succeeded.

A bank just called and said that they are doing the final
review of my financial status, i.e. checking that I don't have any
bad credit. If that checks out, and it will, they will give me mortgage
on both the apartments if I transfer my business to their bank.
I had them previously, so that's no problem.
So far so good. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a winning combination, Caman. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Thanks Marc. 

Don: Congratulations. That is wonderful news.  :clap::love2:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a winning combination, Caman. Bon chance, mon ami.


Back to the drawing board.
They changed their minds. 
Weird 180 degree turn, but OK.
I'll continue to try to get a solution to this.


----------



## SINC

Good morning gents and all who follow. I am thinking of Sonal this morning and wish her luck on her visit to the doctor. Let's hope the doc finds the problem and that it is minor.

SAP's been up for over three hours and should be entertaining this morning. Not to be missed is the video, "Walkin' on Sunshine, that features a common topic, here - dogs. Also Britain's smallest Mum and a guy who plants flowers in pot holes in Webbits this morning. And don't forget to "obey the law".

Now, what to do for tomorrow?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Back to the drawing board.
> They changed their minds.
> Weird 180 degree turn, but OK.
> I'll continue to try to get a solution to this.


Sorry to hear this, Caman. Banks are strange in the best of times, and these are not the best of times. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just watched the SAP re the dogs of summer ............. cute ............. and not a doxie in sight. Of course, doxies are not swimming dogs nor do they catch frisbies well. Must check out that "mirror method" of training.

Yes, I too hope for the best with Sonal's appointment with her doctor. She is such an important member of our Shang family that it is hard to hear of her in such pain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I have been digging up more stats on SAP and some of them are quite interesting as you can see. Anyone recognize their provider address?


----------



## Dr.G.

Aliant Firefox would be me ............. and most likely "unknown" as to location.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Aliant Firefox would be me ............. and most likely "unknown" as to location.


Aha! Then this is you Marc, right at the top of the list this morning:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang...

Wow! What a night! The strong blustery winds and snow have been worrying branches off the towering spruce trees around the house all night. I was anticipating that a branch would come through one of the skylights...I'm certain they at least bounced off them a few times (with a loud bang). 

Power has been shaky and of course the streets are a mess. It's one of those situations where you cannot tell what direction the wind is coming from. Ughhh.

I sure wonder where all the little birdies hide when the weather is like this. They certainly cannot fly in this. 

Lee is rather amused by Calgary's weather.... He's been in Houston this week. 

Marc - Thanks for breakfast. How many more Foster Parent courses do you have left to go? It must be getting exciting.

Caman - Sorry to hear of the financing struggle. I hope it all gets straightened out soon. 

Don - Those are interesting Stats - I am among the Rogers crowd.

Sonal - Hope the Dr. appt resolves your headache for once and for all.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang...
> 
> Wow! What a night! The strong blustery winds and snow have been worrying branches off the towering spruce trees around the house all night. I was anticipating that a branch would come through one of the skylights...I'm certain they at least bounced off them a few times (with a loud bang).
> 
> Power has been shaky and of course the streets are a mess. It's one of those situations where you cannot tell what direction the wind is coming from. Ughhh.
> 
> I sure wonder where all the little birdies hide when the weather is like this. They certainly cannot fly in this.
> 
> Lee is rather amused by Calgary's weather.... He's been in Houston this week.
> 
> Marc - Thanks for breakfast. How many more Foster Parent courses do you have left to go? It must be getting exciting.
> 
> Caman - Sorry to hear of the financing struggle. I hope it all gets straightened out soon.
> 
> Don - Those are interesting Stats - I am among the Rogers crowd.
> 
> Sonal - Hope the Dr. appt resolves your headache for once and for all.


Echoing all of KC's concerns for everyone this morning, and the north wind is blowing about like it owns the place this morning.... (and it does this day for sure) 

Thanks for brekkie Marc, and I must say so far I can see the grass through the snow and if the wind stays up it may not fet a chance to land here much... (onwards and upwards to Lethbridge I hope) 

Don you may be known to the new grandbaby as GG, my mothers greats called her that, (short for great grandparent) Congratulations BTW!!

So gang, nothing left but for us here in AB to wrap up, dig out those mukluks, and try not to imagine summer is over.... :lmao:

Have a great day all!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Aha! Then this is you Marc, right at the top of the list this morning:


Don, I was on at about 915AM this morning. Not sure why it shows 5AM or so. Alian.net is for Atlantic Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim.

"Marc - Thanks for breakfast. How many more Foster Parent courses do you have left to go? It must be getting exciting." We have two more sessions of the PRIDE program and then once the major renos to the house are completed, we get a home inspection. Once we are approved, we have been told to expect a call within 48 hours to take a foster child into our care. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie.

"Thanks for brekkie Marc, and I must say so far I can see the grass through the snow and if the wind stays up it may not fet a chance to land here much... (onwards and upwards to Lethbridge I hope) " 

I know the feeling. I always look at my lawn under 5 feet of snow and wonder if it will ever get green again. Each Spring I am surprised and overjoyed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Aha! Then this is you Marc, right at the top of the list this morning:


Don, a 3 1/2 hour time difference might explain the 542AM reading. I usually come on early in the morning, so if you have Aliant.net from unknown locations, it migth be me.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.

Today's headache is mostly non-existent. Dr does not think it's serious, since it's not steadily getting worse and there are no other symptoms. Her theory is that either it's a migraine, it's allergy-related, or I've caught some kind of a mild viral infection. Either way, keep doing what I'm doing, take Tylenol and come back if something changes.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim.
> 
> "Marc - Thanks for breakfast. How many more Foster Parent courses do you have left to go? It must be getting exciting." We have two more sessions of the PRIDE program and then once the major renos to the house are completed, we get a home inspection. Once we are approved, we have been told to expect a call within 48 hours to take a foster child into our care. We shall see.


Marc, congratulations on your progress! I've fallen way behind so you may have already answered this but ... were the 'major renos' mandated by the Foster Parents people?


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Today's headache is mostly non-existent. Dr does not think it's serious, since it's not steadily getting worse and there are no other symptoms. Her theory is that either it's a migraine, it's allergy-related, or I've caught some kind of a mild viral infection. Either way, keep doing what I'm doing, take Tylenol and come back if something changes.


I'm sorry to hear about your headaches, Sonal. Those aren't great options to choose from.  
I hope whatever its source, it clears up quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Today's headache is mostly non-existent. Dr does not think it's serious, since it's not steadily getting worse and there are no other symptoms. Her theory is that either it's a migraine, it's allergy-related, or I've caught some kind of a mild viral infection. Either way, keep doing what I'm doing, take Tylenol and come back if something changes.


That is good news, Sonal, in that it does not seem serious and the pain may be lessened with over-the-counter meds. Good luck, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Marc, congratulations on your progress! I've fallen way behind so you may have already answered this but ... were the 'major renos' mandated by the Foster Parents people?


Evening, Mona. Yes, certain renos are mandated, such as the size of windows to allow a fireman access to a child's room, and the space for a child. I am going to give up my office, which is really an ideal room for a baby, and take over my wife's office. The whelping room for the pups will be restored into a real room for my son, who will give up his room for a toddler or a child under 7. So, even though the province is in great need for quality foster care homes, they won't just let anyone become foster parents, nor any home to be certified as a foster care home. Still, I am able to do loads of extra teaching, which I can do from home, and that will enable my wife to take a leave of absence from her work to spend quality time with a baby to pre-school age child. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## winwintoo

Get the stove roaring, if those Calgary folks make it to the Shang tonight, they'll be cold!

Widespread blackouts hit Calgary during massive storm


----------



## KC4

Yeah, It's nasty out there. We are experiencing an ice storm. Chunks of ice are flying off roofs and tall trees and smashing into everything - windows, vehicles and people included. 

It's dangerous to walk outside, let alone drive. 

I wish I could fit both of my vehicles into the garage but that's not an option at the moment. So, my vehicle is getting a massive thumpin' along with everything else outside. Sigh.


----------



## Sonal

Stay warm and safe, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yeah, It's nasty out there. We are experiencing an ice storm. Chunks of ice are flying off roofs and tall trees and smashing into everything - windows, vehicles and people included.
> 
> It's dangerous to walk outside, let alone drive.
> 
> I wish I could fit both of my vehicles into the garage but that's not an option at the moment. So, my vehicle is getting a massive thumpin' along with everything else outside. Sigh.


Wow, this sounds like a classic St.John's snow and ice storm in March, Kim. Do stay safe and warm. I know that when these sorts of storms hit us, we have all sorts of emergency supplies/procedures ready to go. Hopefully, it shall not last long for you folks. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Thanks gang... it seems to have calmed down for now. I'll have to go survey the damage. 
Eeesh.


----------



## Dr.G.

I too know that feeling, Kim. One storm blew down nearly my entire back fence and I had to wait for some of the ice and snow to melt before I could prop it back up until it could be replaced.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well and on your way to a new educational experience. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Hello Folks, 
Well big question this morning is can I remove (clean out) my windows and start from scratch? 
I kept getting some message and couldn't even shut down... there isn't anything except a few photos I'd like to have and I tried to put them on a stick but the device wouldn't show up on the desk.... I have been fiddling with it most of the evening and I may have removed something I didn't want and perhaps something I shouldn't... 

So if i could just re- install I would need to know how to re-move and do I remove all? 

This has been a very hard day for me, and I need something to do to take my mind away from the tragedy of this morning,,,,

Thanks for any help....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. The same thing happened to my wife's computer. There is a way to clean install Windows, but I don't really know how it is done. She lost some pedigree charts that she wanted to save and was very frustrated, so I can imagine what you are going through right now. Do you have someone like PC Medics where you live? They dieal with these sorts of problems and are reasonable with their prices. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall make a special End of April TGIF Breakfast for one and all this fine morning. I hope everyone is hungry because I made a great deal today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I logged on to SAP at 713AM my time. See if someone from Aliant.net logged on 3 1/2 hours earlier. If so, that is me.  It's the same SAP as yesterday, but that is fine since I go back and view the parts I missed.


----------



## winwintoo

macdoodle said:


> Hello Folks,
> Well big question this morning is can I remove (clean out) my windows and start from scratch?
> I kept getting some message and couldn't even shut down... there isn't anything except a few photos I'd like to have and I tried to put them on a stick but the device wouldn't show up on the desk.... I have been fiddling with it most of the evening and I may have removed something I didn't want and perhaps something I shouldn't...
> 
> So if i could just re- install I would need to know how to re-move and do I remove all?
> 
> This has been a very hard day for me, and I need something to do to take my mind away from the tragedy of this morning,,,,
> 
> Thanks for any help....


Good morning - or good middle of the night - Did you try posting your question in the 
Troubleshooting forum? You might get more answers.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning again. 

At the beginning of the year, I started writing a monthly newsletter for our building. As with most of these kinds of things, there's very little feedback. Well, yesterday, the May newsletter was delivered and one of the ladies who I would think the least likely to compliment anyone, paid me the nicest compliment about the newsletter. 

I guess it is being read and appreciated.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning again.
> 
> At the beginning of the year, I started writing a monthly newsletter for our building. As with most of these kinds of things, there's very little feedback. Well, yesterday, the May newsletter was delivered and one of the ladies who I would think the least likely to compliment anyone, paid me the nicest compliment about the newsletter.
> 
> I guess it is being read and appreciated.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Kudos, Margaret. It is always nice to get some positive feedback from unexpected places/people. Sit and have a cup of tea ro coffee to savor your accomplishment. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Margaret. It is always nice to get some positive feedback from unexpected places/people. Sit and have a cup of tea ro coffee to savor your accomplishment. Paix, mon amie.


Thanks Dr. G. I think I will have a cup of tea while I contemplate why I'm awake at this ridiculous hour.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I logged on to SAP at 713AM my time. See if someone from Aliant.net logged on 3 1/2 hours earlier. If so, that is me.  It's the same SAP as yesterday, but that is fine since I go back and view the parts I missed.


Good morning Marc, it does indeed look like your visit here in spot number 33:


----------



## SINC

Good morning Margaret, you are certainly up early this morning! SAP is up and running and features Kim's robin pics this morning. Also a link to 30 great animal photos and a look at an holy man in India who claims to not have eaten or drank in 70 years. Now for tomorrow . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Thanks Dr. G. I think I will have a cup of tea while I contemplate why I'm awake at this ridiculous hour.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


This happens to me as well, Margaret. For no reason, I just wake up and can't fall back to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Margaret, you are certainly up early this morning! SAP is up and running and features Kim's robin pics this morning. Also a link to 30 great animal photos and a look at an holy man in India who claims to not have eaten or drank in 70 years. Now for tomorrow . . .


Don, those 30 animal pics from the zoo are amazing.


----------



## macdoodle

winwintoo said:


> Good morning - or good middle of the night - Did you try posting your question in the
> Troubleshooting forum? You might get more answers.
> 
> Margaret


Thanks Margaret for that input, I have got a 'recovery disc' here and will try and see if someone at Shaw might be able to help, I waited 2 1/2 hours on the phone for them last night for the free security download they have for those who subscribe, but because of this missing file it wouldn't allow me to download... I shall try and go into Troubleshooting, perhaps that will do the trick for me... good thought...


----------



## macdoodle

Please forgive me Gang, I am feeling better this morning, but upon reading my post, I realize that the tragedy I spoke of could be misconstrued to mean my computer problems,

Sadly it is not the issue, yesterday morning my friend found her son dead in his home, he had taken his own life, he was in his 40's and there is no rhyme or reason for it that anyone can see, he had just got a new home, was planning a bike tour with friends, and was happier than he had been in years.... there was no note, and I am guessing that something made it pretty obvious it wasn't murder, it has been a big shock and I went over yesterday to help her as much as I could, doing house things.

It is a sad day for all who knew him and painful that no -one knew or suspected what pain was in his heart to drive him to such an act....


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Leslie, I am very sorry to hear about your friend's son.


----------



## SINC

Suicide is never easy to understand Leslie and we are so sorry to hear of your loss. Our eldest son's best friend, who lived with us for many years when he was a homeless teen, chose this way out and the pain of that day some six years back now is still there.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Please forgive me Gang, I am feeling better this morning, but upon reading my post, I realize that the tragedy I spoke of could be misconstrued to mean my computer problems,
> 
> Sadly it is not the issue, yesterday morning my friend found her son dead in his home, he had taken his own life, he was in his 40's and there is no rhyme or reason for it that anyone can see, he had just got a new home, was planning a bike tour with friends, and was happier than he had been in years.... there was no note, and I am guessing that something made it pretty obvious it wasn't murder, it has been a big shock and I went over yesterday to help her as much as I could, doing house things.
> 
> It is a sad day for all who knew him and painful that no -one knew or suspected what pain was in his heart to drive him to such an act....


Leslie, words can't express the shock and sorry over this news. To happen so suddenly and without warning must be hard for everyone his life touched. My sympathies to you and to his family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Leslie: I'm sorry to hear about you friends son.
As Don sez, suicide is never easy to understand.
And the questions will linger for years, decades, for ever even for those lest behind:
Could I have done something, could I have prevented this, should I have noticed?

But the crude, hash answer is: NO.
No, there was nothing to do.

If someone wants to leave us, they will do so no mater what.
It is they who live that we could and did save. They who let us save them.
Very few people die "by mistake". 
If the suicide attempt is a desperate cry for help, we will get there in time.
Thank God that they let us save them.
And to those that really wanted to leave us: 
Don't worry, we wont judge and we will not forget ye.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon me friends. 

Sad news there indeed. 
...................
Jamál 3 / April 30

_My God, my Adored One, my King, my Desire!
What tongue can voice my thanks to Thee?
I was heedless, Thou didst awaken me. I had
turned back from Thee, Thou didst graciously 
aid me to turn towards Thee. I was as one dead,
Thou didst quicken me with the water of life. I was
withered, Thou didst revive me with the heavenly 
stream of Thine utterance which hath flowed forth
from the Pen of the All-Mercyful
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. How are you making out today?


----------



## friend

Hi Marc.

I'm OK, thanks. Hope you are well too.
I called the NVC and the said to call on Wednesday.
They had not found the letter yet, so that was a heavy-hearter. 
But soon it's time for pizza and then we might go and see the bonfire.
It's Valborgsmässoafton, Walpurgis Night, a Swedish celebration for the coming of spring.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang.

Thanks for breakfast Marc. always appreciated. No serious damage discovered (yet) from the ice storm yesterday. Just looks like the aftermath of a serious hail storm. 



winwintoo said:


> Good morning again.
> 
> At the beginning of the year, I started writing a monthly newsletter for our building. As with most of these kinds of things, there's very little feedback. Well, yesterday, the May newsletter was delivered and one of the ladies who I would think the least likely to compliment anyone, paid me the nicest compliment about the newsletter.
> 
> I guess it is being read and appreciated.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Kudos! Isn't it great to hear that someone actually saw the results of your effort and thought enough about it to give the gift of an unsolicited compliment?

It makes it easier to keep talking, knowing that you are not speaking into a void. 



macdoodle said:


> Please forgive me Gang, I am feeling better this morning, but upon reading my post, I realize that the tragedy I spoke of could be misconstrued to mean my computer problems,
> 
> Sadly it is not the issue, yesterday morning my friend found her son dead in his home, he had taken his own life, he was in his 40's and there is no rhyme or reason for it that anyone can see, he had just got a new home, was planning a bike tour with friends, and was happier than he had been in years.... there was no note, and I am guessing that something made it pretty obvious it wasn't murder, it has been a big shock and I went over yesterday to help her as much as I could, doing house things.
> 
> It is a sad day for all who knew him and painful that no -one knew or suspected what pain was in his heart to drive him to such an act....


Oh my God. That is awful news. I am so sorry to hear that Leslie. 

I agree with Caman...there is nothing anyone could have done if your friend's son really was determined to go. His silence on his problems/intentions may be an indication that he was serious enough about it that he did not want anybody attempting to stop him. My thoughts and sympathies go to you, your friend and their family. 


Sonal - Are you felling better today? 

Don - Off to check out the birdies in SAP today. Did I tell you already that there are robins building a nest in my back yard? It bears repeating. There will be babies playing in the yard - relatively safe, because it has a tall solid fence and the old neighborhood cats have not yet figured out how to get in. We keep the gates closed.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> 
> I'm OK, thanks. Hope you are well too.
> I called the NVC and the said to call on Wednesday.
> They had not found the letter yet, so that was a heavy-hearter.
> But soon it's time for pizza and then we might go and see the bonfire.
> It's Valborgsmässoafton, Walpurgis Night, a Swedish celebration for the coming of spring.


In Germany, Walpurgisnacht, the night from April 30 to May 1, is the night when witches are reputed to hold a large celebration ......... but people dress up their doxies to scare away the witches and await the arrival of Spring. My great-grandmother was from Germany, but never owned a dachshund. So, we carry on the tradition here in North America .......... sort of like a pseudo-Ground Hog Day, but with dachshunds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you and Kacey making out today?

"Thanks for breakfast Marc. always appreciated. No serious damage discovered (yet) from the ice storm yesterday. Just looks like the aftermath of a serious hail storm." This sort of storm is forecast to hit us overnight, but I have the snow shovels out and wood ready to go for the woodstove. Only about 4-5 inches of snow are being forecast, which is not much ........... it's the freezing rain that worries me. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C right now as we approach 2PM, and I am doing what the Canadian Farmers Almanac suggests for this region and planting my seeds ..................... indoors, of course. I have started 12 tomato plants (two kinds), 4 yellow squash plants, 6 bean plants and will start some lettuce later this afternoon. Should have done this Wednesday with the full moon, but I forgot. So, hopefully, by July/August/Sept/Oct we shall have some fresh organic produce from my garden in The Cafe Chez Marc. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning again!

I just came from downstairs where tickets are selling like hotcakes for the Mother's Day turkey supper. We're trying a new caterer so we wanted to be sure they could "do" turkey. The last guy brought turkey roll for Christmas and it didn't go over well. 

I'm off to the hospital to visit a friend who is very relieved to learn that the spot on her lung was not cancerous. She still has to recover from surgery, but she is otherwise very healthy so she will bounce back quickly.

Suicide is funny. If you've never had those thoughts, it must be difficult to imagine, but the thoughts come unbidden. There is no decision involved and the thoughts can be so compelling that it's over before you have a chance to contemplate the outcome. 

It is possible to be very involved with family, friends, job community, and still not feel any connection to any of it. It's like you don't exist. Since you feel you don't exist, leaving is not a big step.

And others are right. There is nothing that anyone could do because the person can't or won't try to explain what goes on in their head, and many times doesn't even realize how different their thinking is from other people.

It takes a major effort on the part of the sufferer to form connections - even going as far as to keep a list of "friends" so in those very dark moments - which by the way can occur in the midst of a gathering of friends and family - being able to refer to a list will help connect to the world.

I once shared my thought process with a woman who I didn't particularly like. She wrote her phone number on a napkin and made me promise to call her before taking any drastic action. I carried that napkin for years and it saved my life. I did not like that woman and refused to call her for any reason.

Please accept the above as information. 

I'm ok and with the help of years of therapy, prescriptions and help of friends, those thoughts are behind me. I wrote because with the topic on everyone's mind, a bit of explanation might be useful.

I will add that just as some folks like broccoli and others don't, the thought processes of one suicidal person may not be shared by other suicidal people.

You might know that you would never take that route, but remember you can't know what's in someone else's mind.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, what a thoughtful and touching personal perspective on a difficult topic to contemplate and discuss. Thanks for sharing this with you Shang family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, what a thoughtful and touching personal perspective on a difficult topic to contemplate and discuss. Thanks for sharing this with you Shang family. Paix, mon amie.


I agree.
Thank you Margaret. 
It could be life changing for someone to read though about this,
and we never know who might be with us now since not all make
them selves know on the forum. 
And by the way, if someone reads this and need us, remember, we be there.


----------



## SINC

Margaret, thanks for an insightful look at a difficult topic.


----------



## KC4

Margaret - I appreciate your candid and helpful disclosure of the thought process that can occur, unbidden. It's no one's fault that these thoughts occur, or when sometimes they are not perceived as truly life threatening until it is too late. 
Thanks.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mona. Yes, certain renos are mandated, such as the size of windows to allow a fireman access to a child's room, and the space for a child. I am going to give up my office, which is really an ideal room for a baby, and take over my wife's office. The whelping room for the pups will be restored into a real room for my son, who will give up his room for a toddler or a child under 7. So, even though the province is in great need for quality foster care homes, they won't just let anyone become foster parents, nor any home to be certified as a foster care home. Still, I am able to do loads of extra teaching, which I can do from home, and that will enable my wife to take a leave of absence from her work to spend quality time with a baby to pre-school age child. We shall see.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Ah, I see. It sounds like a lot of shuffling but it sounds as though you all have it well in hand. Good luck!

As for me, school is over and I am now in job search mode, for either the summer or a year or two, depending on what kind of job I can get (if any!) I am applying for a fulltime teaching position -- teaching journalism, of all things -- at the local college, but I am not betting the rent money on it -- I lack too many of the qualifications they are looking for. Still, nothing ventured ...

We've had strange weather here lately ... unbelievably chilly for a couple of days; it felt as though I had slept through summer and we were back into fall. Now it's more normal. Went into my storage unit yesterday and yikes! There are several items there that need to be gotten rid of ASAP -- a 'Green Box' a friend loaned me (irrelevant now that I'm back in an apartment building) and a brand-new air conditioner I bought on sale last summer and never even took out of the box. This apartment comes with its own window air conditioner and I certainly won't need two, so it will go up for sale soon.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

macdoodle said:


> Please forgive me Gang, I am feeling better this morning, but upon reading my post, I realize that the tragedy I spoke of could be misconstrued to mean my computer problems,
> 
> Sadly it is not the issue, yesterday morning my friend found her son dead in his home, he had taken his own life, he was in his 40's and there is no rhyme or reason for it that anyone can see, he had just got a new home, was planning a bike tour with friends, and was happier than he had been in years.... there was no note, and I am guessing that something made it pretty obvious it wasn't murder, it has been a big shock and I went over yesterday to help her as much as I could, doing house things.
> 
> It is a sad day for all who knew him and painful that no -one knew or suspected what pain was in his heart to drive him to such an act....


Leslie, I am so very sorry to hear about this. How awful for the family and everyone else who knew him. My sympathies to you all.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Ah, I see. It sounds like a lot of shuffling but it sounds as though you all have it well in hand. Good luck!
> 
> As for me, school is over and I am now in job search mode, for either the summer or a year or two, depending on what kind of job I can get (if any!) I am applying for a fulltime teaching position -- teaching journalism, of all things -- at the local college, but I am not betting the rent money on it -- I lack too many of the qualifications they are looking for. Still, nothing ventured ...
> 
> We've had strange weather here lately ... unbelievably chilly for a couple of days; it felt as though I had slept through summer and we were back into fall. Now it's more normal. Went into my storage unit yesterday and yikes! There are several items there that need to be gotten rid of ASAP -- a 'Green Box' a friend loaned me (irrelevant now that I'm back in an apartment building) and a brand-new air conditioner I bought on sale last summer and never even took out of the box. This apartment comes with its own window air conditioner and I certainly won't need two, so it will go up for sale soon.


Evening, Mona. Yes, a big "shuffle" indeed, but for a good cause.

Good luck with your teaching application. You will make a fine teacher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you feeling well, physically and emotionally. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

2:28AM here and definitely time for bed.
It's still 11C, amazing.
I stayed up to Skype with Anna.
We had a nice time, but now it's time to
head for Sandman country.
Until tomorrow so.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, Camán, sweet dreams. Time for supper here.


----------



## KC4

What's for supper Don? 

T'was seafood gumbo here. Tons left if anybody wants to send the Doxie express to pick up and deliver!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> What's for supper Don?
> 
> T'was seafood gumbo here. Tons left if anybody wants to send the Doxie express to pick up and deliver!


Since I am allergic to most seafood, I will pass. 

Supper here was a bit more basic fare. Ham omelets with green onions, along with fresh sliced tomatoes and a side of baked beans, topped off with crusty rolls and a cup of steaming (home made) chicken noodle soup.

Oh, and a tall glass of cold lager to wash it down.


----------



## KC4

Mmm...that all sounds great...especially the homemade chicken noodle soup.

I just watched Bobby Flay challenge someone (and lose) in a matzo ball soup throw- down. I'd like to try to make matzoh ball soup... never ever tried it before. 

Need matzo meal... and schmaltz.


----------



## SINC

Hmm, I make a mean meat ball soup you have to try one day. Methinks I gotta get my motor home your way just once this summer. My pal in Cowtown loves my ribs too, so maybe a BBQ at a campground near the city is the way to go so we can all participate?


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Leslie: I'm sorry to hear about you friends son.
> As Don sez, suicide is never easy to understand.
> And the questions will linger for years, decades, for ever even for those lest behind:
> Could I have done something, could I have prevented this, should I have noticed?
> 
> But the crude, hash answer is: NO.
> No, there was nothing to do.
> 
> If someone wants to leave us, they will do so no mater what.
> It is they who live that we could and did save. They who let us save them.
> Very few people die "by mistake".
> If the suicide attempt is a desperate cry for help, we will get there in time.
> Thank God that they let us save them.
> And to those that really wanted to leave us:
> Don't worry, we wont judge and we will not forget ye.


How true your words Caman, thank you, it is something I do believe, but hard to tell this to those most close... 
I believe before we come to this physical body there are certain things we (the soul) determine, to experience the full range of 'humanness' ( one of those choices are when and how we will return 'home') and each time we re- incarnate into another body it is for soul growth and 'life' experiences.... those of us who are observers of the experiences of others learn to an extent, but until we are truly in another mans moccasins can we understand, there is no judgement here, but not so kind from others I am afraid... it is painful to hear the comments by others... 
Thank you for your kind words... I will do my best to try in the coming days to give this poor soul your words and a different perspective... it will never be alright for sure, 
and will live in the memories of many with the question 'why' always attached to it...
Thank you for your beautiful flowers... BTW I lit a small votive candle last night, to carry my prayer for peace and forgiveness, and it was still burning at noon today... normally they only last a couple of hours, I lit it around midnight... it did fill me with wonder for sure... it was just one of those tea lights... quite extraordinary I thought!


----------



## macdoodle

HUMPH!! my internet was down since noon, I called and there was down service in Lethbridge from the storm last night, 
I don't know why it was so long to come back, but now perhaps I can find out what is going on with the darn windos, I keep getting a thing called windows installer, but it keeps wanting a disc and I don't have one ... just a back up recovery and boot disc .. now to find out if that is the 'one' I dare not try it in case I make a bad situation worse... 

But off to sleep now, perhaps to dream of how to fix it!! LOL! (wouldn't be the first time!) 

Night All, thanks for all your thoughts and caring words, I appreciate it very much...


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

I hope this greeting finds ye all well and in good spirit.
It's a "mere" 10C here and a bit cloudy, but yesterday
was nice with bonfire and fireworks and all.
I made pizza for us and stayed up until 2:30AM so
I could Skype with Anna. Al in all a very nice day.
...............
Jamál 4 / May 1

_O peoples of the world!
Cast away, in My name that transcendeth all 
other names, the things ye possess, and immerse 
yourselves in this Ocean in whose depths lay hidden 
the pearls of wisdom and utterance, an ocean that 
surgeth in My name, the All-Mercyful.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, I'm still working on tomorrows SAP but today is up and running. A giggle leads off today followed by a painful pogo stick trick and all about banning Happy Meals in California.

Have a good day all.

Later . . .


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. Here's one to get your day going.

Oil Change instructions for Women
1) Pull up to Jiffy Lube when the mileage reaches 3000 miles since the last oil change.
2) Drink a cup of coffee.
3) 15 minutes later, write a check and leave with a properly maintained vehicle.

Money spent:

Oil Change: $20.00
Coffee: $1.00
Total: $21.00

Oil Change instructions for Men

1) Wait until Saturday, drive to auto parts store and buy a case of oil, filter, kitty litter, hand cleaner and a scented tree, write a check for $50.00.
2) Stop by 7/11 and buy a case of beer, write a check for $20, drive home.
3) Open a beer and drink it.
4) Jack car up. Spend 30 minutes looking for jack stands.
5) Find jack stands under kid's pedal car.
6) In frustrati o n, open another beer and drink it.
7) Place drain pan under engine.
8) Look for 9/16 box end wrench.
9) Give up and use crescent wrench.
10) Unscrew drain plug.
11) Drop drain plug in pan of hot oil: splash hot oil on you in process. Cuss.
12) Crawl out from under car to wipe hot oil off of face and arms. Throw kitty litter on spilled oil.
13) Have another beer while watching oil drain.
14) Spend 30 minutes looking for oil filter wrench.
15) Give up; crawl under car and hammer a screwdriver through oil filter and twist off.
16) Crawl out from under car with dripping oil filter splashing oil everywhere from holes. Cleverly hide old oil filter among trash in trash can to avoid environmental penalties. Drink a beer.
17) Install new oil filter making sure to apply a thin coat of oil to gasket surface.
18) Dump first quart of fresh oil into engine.
19) Remember drain plug from step 11.
20) Hurry to find drain plug in drain pan.
2 1) Drink beer.
22) Discover that first quart of fresh oil is now on the floor. Throw kitty litter on oil spill.
23) Get drain plug back in with only a minor spill. Drink beer.
24) Crawl under car getting kitty litter into eyes. Wipe eyes with oily rag used to clean drain plug. Slip with stupid crescent wrench tightening drain plug and bang knuckles on frame removing any excess skin between knuckles and frame.
25) Begin cussing fit.
26) Throw stupid crescent wrench.
27) Cuss for additional 5 minutes because wrench hit bowling trophy.
28) Beer.
29) Clean up hands and bandage as required to stop blood flow.
30) Beer.
31) Dump in five fresh quarts of oil.
32) Beer.
33) Lower car from jack stands.
34) Move car back to apply more kitty litter to fresh oil spilled during any missed steps.
35) Beer.
36) Test drive car.
37) Get pulled over: arrested for driving under the influence.
38) Car gets impounded.
39) Call loving wife, make bail.
40) 12 hours later, get car from impound yard.

Money spent:

Parts: $50.00
DUI: $2500.00
Impound fee: $75.00
Bail: $1500.00
Beer: $20.00
Total: $4,145.00

But you know the job was done right!


----------



## friend

good morning Don and Warren. 

Warren: Sent it to Anna and my mother in-law.
Good story.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Back in Bowmanville for a few days. It's Maplefest today, so Cruzer will get a road test downtown. He had a good first night here, so hoping all will go well. I've noticed he gets separation anxiety when Gail or I leave the room, but that will change I'm sure. As long as Gail is around he will be fine. Not used to having a 4 x 3 x 2 crate in the front room .... will have to adjust to that. It's like bringing home a new born ... only without the crying.

We are supposed to have a chance of thunderstorms later so that should be fun. However is any of you are in the Bowmanville area Maplefest is a great event so you are welcome to join us....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sorry I was not able to make breakfast for anyone this morning, but I was on a mission of mercy. A neighbor's terrier got loose and we were searching for him all morning. Luckily, the snow we got overnight had not melted so we were able to follow his tracks around Churchill Park and the neighborhood .............. with two Search and Rescue Doxies, Jack and Casey, along. He loves these two doxies and we figured that he would come out to play with them once he saw them, and the doxies would be able to follow his scent. Amazingly, Casey followed his scent right to where he was hiding and after two and a half hours of searching, we found the little imp. He owner was frantic which is why most of the neighborhood was out looking for him, since he is all she has in life these days. 

So, a happy ending ...................... 

I trust you all got your own breakfast this morning. I guess I could make brunch now. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Brunch is my favourite meal of the day, Marc, so count me in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Brunch is my favourite meal of the day, Marc, so count me in.


Morning, Sonal. Guess it is just you and me for brunch. Whatever your heart desires today, I shall make for you. :love2: So, what shall it be???

How is your headache this morning?


----------



## Sonal

Whatever my heart desires, eh? Then I vote for a goat cheese and cranberry quiche.

The headache seems to be a lot better--nothing a coffee and a little food won't cure. 

How are the renovations?


----------



## macdoodle

I'll take brunch for sure, I think I will need it since i just changed the oil in my car!! :lmao:

Than was too funny, I however do option #1 and 'believe' it was done right... (if not I do have someone else to blame!! )

Thanks for the beautiful flower and blue sky Caman, and Sonal, I too love brunch... saves an extra meal prep... when my kids were younger, they called it a 2-fer ... one son who was a fussy eater at best loved 2-fer weekends! (now he is the heaviest of the bunch by about 50 lbs (he is also 6'3) so it does sound worse .. )

Have a great day y'all!! :clap:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 



SINC said:


> Hmm, I make a mean meat ball soup you have to try one day. Methinks I gotta get my motor home your way just once this summer. My pal in Cowtown loves my ribs too, so maybe a BBQ at a campground near the city is the way to go so we can all participate?


I'd love to try the meat all soup recipe...maybe it can show up in Recipes from Shangrila? 
It would be great if the motor home found it's way to the Cowtown area....Woot! 



Rps said:


> Good morning all: Back in Bowmanville for a few days. It's Maplefest today, so Cruzer will get a road test downtown. He had a good first night here, so hoping all will go well. I've noticed he gets separation anxiety when Gail or I leave the room, but that will change I'm sure. As long as Gail is around he will be fine. Not used to having a 4 x 3 x 2 crate in the front room .... will have to adjust to that. It's like bringing home a new born ... only without the crying.
> 
> We are supposed to have a chance of thunderstorms later so that should be fun. However is any of you are in the Bowmanville area Maplefest is a great event so you are welcome to join us....


Maplefest sounds like fun Rp - I'd be there if I could. I love to eat and cook with Maple syrup and maple sugar. I invented a Maple Cream Pecan cake complete with maple sugar cookies as decoration when I was in Texas (They were always wanting me to prepare "something Canadian" ) 

Good luck with the Cruzer test drive. 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Sorry I was not able to make breakfast for anyone this morning, but I was on a mission of mercy. A neighbor's terrier got loose and we were searching for him all morning. Luckily, the snow we got overnight had not melted so we were able to follow his tracks around Churchill Park and the neighborhood .............. with two Search and Rescue Doxies, Jack and Casey, along. He loves these two doxies and we figured that he would come out to play with them once he saw them, and the doxies would be able to follow his scent. Amazingly, Casey followed his scent right to where he was hiding and after two and a half hours of searching, we found the little imp. He owner was frantic which is why most of the neighborhood was out looking for him, since he is all she has in life these days.
> 
> So, a happy ending ......................
> 
> I trust you all got your own breakfast this morning. I guess I could make brunch now. Anyone interested?


WoW! Quite the mission this morning! I'm glad to hear that it had a happy ending. Hooray for the SAR Doxies! 

I would love to join the brunch bunch, please and thanks - and Sonal's goat cheese and cranberry quiche sounds fabulous...Mmmmmmmmm.

Sonal - Glad your headache is a lot better. Maybe it was allergies...??

Leslie - How are you doing today?

Warren - Thanks for the chuckle - that was great! (SnORt!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Whatever my heart desires, eh? Then I vote for a goat cheese and cranberry quiche.
> 
> The headache seems to be a lot better--nothing a coffee and a little food won't cure.
> 
> How are the renovations?


Coming right up, Sonal. A fine selection for brunch.

The contractor had to delay starting by a week, so now, rather than this Monday, it shall be the following Monday. This gives us a bit of time to get two of the pups to their new homes before the renos start. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"WoW! Quite the mission this morning! I'm glad to hear that it had a happy ending. Hooray for the SAR Doxies! 

I would love to join the brunch bunch, please and thanks - and Sonal's goat cheese and cranberry quiche sounds fabulous...Mmmmmmmmm." 

So, that will make Leslie and Kim as the last of our brunch crowd. Must start on lunch soon.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I'd love to try the meat ball soup recipe...maybe it can show up in Recipes from Shangrila?
> 
> It would be great if the motor home found it's way to the Cowtown area....Woot!


I will use the meat ball soup recipe on SAP in future, but here it is just for you now. This is my own recipe that I invented and changed as I went along and settled on this one after many times of making it. The meat balls take a bit of time to make, but they are well worth it. Hope you enjoy it.

*Meat Ball Soup

Ingredients:*

1 medium onion, chopped
2 large celery stalks cut in half inch pieces
2 medium carrots cut in half inch pieces
4 medium potatoes cut in half inch cubes
1 cup fresh white mushrooms, quartered
1/2 kg ground beef
1 tetra pac low salt beef stock
1 raw egg
1/2 cup dry red wine
Fresh baby dill
Salt and pepper
Worchestershire sauce

*Method:*

Place ground beef in a mixing bowl and add the raw egg, several dashes of Worchestershire sauce and salt and pepper to taste. Mix thoroughly. Then make small meat balls about 3/4 inch in diameter to use up all the beef. Use a teaspoon to scoop out uniform bits of beef and roll quickly between damp palms to form meatballs and set aside. 

Brown meatballs on all sides in a large dutch oven in batches and remove with a slotted spoon to a plate with a paper towel to soak up extra grease. Reserve drippings in bottom of dutch oven. 

When all meatballs are browned, add the onion and celery to the dutch oven and saute on medium heat until onions are translucent. Then add 1/2 cup of red wine and deglaze pot bottom on high heat. Return heat to medium when done and add the browned meat balls, carrots, potatoes, mushrooms and the beef stock. Bring to a boil and allow to simmer for 30 minutes. Water can be added to create more broth if desired.

Add finely chopped fresh baby dill to taste (I like lots) and simmer for five more minutes.

Serve in large bowls with a crusty bread loaf, thickly sliced and buttered.

Serves four hearty eaters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a great recipe, Don. Question, could some of the meatballs then be removed from the soup and used over some sort of pasta? I shall pass on the recipe to my wife, who likes to try new recipes ......... although I shall leave out the mushrooms (which I hate and she loves). Let you know how it turns out.


----------



## SINC

Sure Marc, if you feel there is too much meat in the soup, you could use half the meat balls in something else, but this is a very hearty soup. In fact, a couple of bowls of this is a meal.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

The weekly counting of the club's money is done and once again we come out to the correct amount. I'm going to grab some brunch and another cup of coffee and then on to setting up the books for next month.

This club has never had a budget and there didn't seem to be any controls over who counts the money and who spends it. The former treasurer counted all the money, was very secretive about how much money there was and refused to float anyone money to purchase supplies. In fact, she did all the purchasing herself. When she started accusing others of stealing money, she was asked to step aside. Another person took over, but was overwhelmed by the state of the "books", so I volunteered to clean up the mess.

We now have accountability for both incoming and outgoing cash so we always know exactly to the penny how much money there is. We've knocked down some myths that were long standing among the membership and once we work up and agree on a budget, things should finally begin to run smoothly for the benefit of the members.

Some of the "old-timers" are looking askance at this new way of doing things, but when the club has over $2,000 available and nearly $300 clear profit per month, I see no reason why we need to scrimp on everything. No more dollar store cookies is my new motto!

Thus ends my rant for the week.

Hope everyone is having a good day. There was snow on the ground early this morning, but not enough to stay or do any damage. Hopefully we've dodged the ice storm for now.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Forget the dollar store cookies Margaret. I'll post my recipe for Chocolate Chip Cookies that I got from Allrecipes.com but modified it slightly to suit our tastes.

Cheaper and tastier too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Good for your financial doings with the club. As for the cookies, let the Cafe Chez Marc cater your functions/meetings.


----------



## winwintoo

MaxPower said:


> Forget the dollar store cookies Margaret. I'll post my recipe for Chocolate Chip Cookies that I got from Allrecipes.com but modified it slightly to suit our tastes.
> 
> Cheaper and tastier too.





Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Margaret. Good for your financial doings with the club. As for the cookies, let the Cafe Chez Marc cater your functions/meetings.


Thank you both! What a good idea. Will the pups be delivering the cookies? That should lift the spirits of everyone here!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## KC4

Mmmmmm Mmmore recipes! Woot! 

I just enjoyed some tortilla soup that I bought at the little market down the street.
Spiiiicy! Hee heee! 

Then, Greek Food later. OPA!!!!

Margaret - It must be so nice for the majority of the members to not only get the books in order but to be able to freely view them too.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Thank you both! What a good idea. Will the pups be delivering the cookies? That should lift the spirits of everyone here!
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Margaret, some of our older doxies are capable of being therapy dogs, but yet, the pups may come as well to sit on the laps of those who like dogs.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Stayed up too long tonight again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's a good time to call it a nigth myself. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## overkill

Good evening to some and good morning to others.

I wish I could say that I just returned from a trip around the world and to pardon my non-existence the past few weeks 

Hope everyone is doing fine in The Shang!


----------



## KC4

Hi Steve!

Nice to see you in the Shang! 

How are things going for you these days?


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Glorious sunshine here, but a wee bit nippy with a bare 8C.
Going to go for a walk later, if the weather keeps.
Coffee first.
Wish I was in Bellevue, since it our daughter Sarah is 
turning 15 today. She was out with her friends eating
yesterday and the will be celebration for her tonight. :love2:
It's a nice day for a bahái to be born on, since it's the 12 day of Ridván,
the day when Bahá'u'lláh revealed his mission and station to the world.  :clap:
Picture from the garden of Ridván
..............
Jamál 5 / May 2

_I was but a man like others, asleep upon My couch,
when lo, the breezes of the All-Glorious were wafted
over Me, and taught Me the knowledge of all that
hath been. This thing is not from Me, but from One
Who is Almighty and All-Knowing.... His all-compelling
summons hath reached Me, and caused Me to speak
His praise amidst all people. I was indeed as one dead 
when His behest was uttered. The hand of the will of thy 
Lord, the Compassionate, the Merciful, transformed Me.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## friend

Hi Steve.
Nice to see you. 
I hope you are well.
I'm fine, still waiting for the Visa and getting a wee bit fed up with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Good to see you back in The Shang. How has Life been treating you?

Morning, Caman. The visa application shall be processed and you shall soon be on your way to WA. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am up early enough to make Sunday Breakfast/Brunch for one and all as you arise to face the day. All your favorites, and a few treats as well. So, enjoy yourselfs on this first Sunday in May.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. A pleasant start to our day with rain due later and that is fine with me.

Today on SAP: A squirrel runs and obstacle course, a rude awakening for a sleeping man and an Rp type story about a couple in a New York airport.

Now it's off I go to do tomorrow's issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great dog pics. Liked the story about NYC and the people from SK. The same thing happened to me when I flew from St.John's to New Orleans in mid-January. I had on my parka and a child asked her mom, as I stepped off the plane and put on my parka rather than carry it, "Momma, is that an eskimo?"


----------



## MLeh

Not much time - just waving a sunny Sunday hello from the west coast and leaving a freshly made rhubarb pie on the counter. (Our rhubarb is the only thing the deer and other critters leave unmolested in our garden. The stalks were so big it only took four of them to make the pie. I may go out later and pick some more and make a rhubarb cake ...)

Busy, busy ... hope you're enjoying your Sundays.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Life has been a little busy the past couple of months, mostly at work with some organizational changes which occurred and just trying to keep everything in order while showing business as usual to the clients 

I will be heading to Las Vegas for the first time come Thursday. A good friend from my university days is getting married in a park just south of the city, so I am sure it will be a fun time.


----------



## overkill

Which movie to rent for a rainy day?


----------



## friend

overkill said:


> Which movie to rent for a rainy day?


Fried green tomatoes, Driving Ms Daisy or Beatles Yellow Submarine.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Which movie to rent for a rainy day?


Afternoon, Steve. So many to choose from .............. let us know your final choice. What sort of mood are you in?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Great dog pics. Liked the story about NYC and the people from SK. The same thing happened to me when I flew from St.John's to New Orleans in mid-January. I had on my parka and a child asked her mom, as I stepped off the plane and put on my parka rather than carry it, "Momma, is that an eskimo?"


Hahaaaahahahahahah! You probably made their day! 
Thanks for the Sunday Brunch....Mmmmmm. 


MLeh said:


> Not much time - just waving a sunny Sunday hello from the west coast and leaving a freshly made rhubarb pie on the counter. (Our rhubarb is the only thing the deer and other critters leave unmolested in our garden. The stalks were so big it only took four of them to make the pie. I may go out later and pick some more and make a rhubarb cake ...)


Rhuuubarb! One of my favorite ingredients - cake, pie, cobbler, crisp...ice cream...WOOOT!
I remember using it (when I could find it, which wasn't often) down in Houston to prepare "Canadian" treats for my friends. They were all enthused about this exotic rhubarb ingredient of mine. (sNoRt!)



overkill said:


> Which movie to rent for a rainy day?


We recently rented "It's Complicated" on PPV and cried laughing through the whole thing. Meryl Streep is so versatile. Alex Baldwin is good too, Steve Martin plays mostly a straight role but does deliver a couple zingers...and the relatively unknown lad who plays their future son-in-law steals many scenes. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## friend

overkill said:


> Which movie to rent for a rainy day?


Or why not Mama Mia. :clap:


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Fried green tomatoes, Driving Ms Daisy or Beatles Yellow Submarine.


Those are all great too - but FGT is by far my favorite. 
Anybody ever see The Spitfire Grill - another good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. I thought it was "The Spitfire Girl", a documentary about wild teenagers.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. I thought it was "The Spitfire Girl", a documentary about wild teenagers.


Hahahaha - You are on a roll today.... I've got a live action docu-drama on going right here most days! The ending is hard to predict...it's a very twisty, turning plot at times. 

Caman - Speaking of teens - Happy Birthday to Sarah - hope she has a great celebration tonight! Woot Woot Woot! (x 5)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hahahaha - You are on a roll today.... I've got a live action docu-drama on going right here most days! The ending is hard to predict...it's a very twisty, turning plot at times.
> 
> Caman - Speaking of teens - Happy Birthday to Sarah - hope she has a great celebration tonight! Woot Woot Woot! (x 5)


Kim, I trust that you are NOT talking about Kacey!!!!! She is a fine person.


----------



## winwintoo

Good Morning!

It's a fine morning here in Margaretland. I just discovered a place where, for $12 a month, you can download an unlimited number of eBooks. I signed up for a 1 day trial and am busily downloading books - enough to keep me busy for a while.

I'm having potato soup for breakfast - much more satisfying than cereal - and then going to find more books!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I trust that you are NOT talking about Kacey!!!!! She is a fine person.


Hee hee. Absolutely! On both accounts. Kacey is mostly mild wild though, thankfully. 

Margaret - Potato soup sounds like a glorious breakfast to me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Margaretland sounds like a fine place to be today.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hee hee. Absolutely! On both accounts. Kacey is mostly mild wild though, thankfully." Never studies that sort of personality trait in psychology, Kim.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of soup and such, just a reminder that I have now used Kim, Margaret and Warren's recipes on SAP and I have mine on hold for next week. If anyone else has a recipe they would like to submit, please do so sooner than later.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Back to cold and rain/snow, otherwise fine!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane. Sorry to hear about the snow. How is Life treating you other than this weather anomoly?


----------



## friend

Good evening Marc, Don, Margaret, Kim and Diana. 

Diana: Snow? How unfair. Spring should be with you too now, poor thing. 
I hope you'll get rid of that nastiness ASAP.

Waiting to Skype with my lovely wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Just think, before too long, you won't have to use Skype to speak with your wife.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon gents, it has turned into a lovely afternoon here.


----------



## Dreambird

We had a rather nasty blizzard a couple of days ago... the wind hung in for the better part of 2 days. Marc, you didn't see it on the news? It was all over the news... CTV anyway. They always show the worst parts that got the most snow and so on, where I am it was rain mixed about 50/50 with snow, snow overnight but the wind! 

It's better now and 10ºC but it just feels cold. The forecast is predicting more rain mixed with snow for this week... I think someone forgot to tell the people in charge of such things that it really should be spring now! 

My visit to the Optometrist resulted in a prescription for new glasses... XX) I knew it would... my insurance doesn't cover even quite half of what I need so I'm on the hook for an extra $496... last time was $488 so at least prices haven't gone wild. I got frames that were covered and I like them but I'm hoping they will be OK as they are a bit bigger than my present ones and I have a strong progressive prescription. They were about the only ones on the meager selection of choices that I liked though. So we shall see!


----------



## Dr.G.

Diane, yes, we saw some of the scenes from Calgary. My wife is from there and still has family there, so we are kept informed with the latest weather reports from that area. Still, I hope this finds you well and looking forward to Spring. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Marc, after all these years I think you can safely assume we all KNOW your wife is from Calgary. 

That weather was widely discussed here on the Shang complete with photos as well.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Marc, after all these years I think you can safely assume we all KNOW your wife is from Calgary.
> 
> That weather was widely discussed here on the Shang complete with photos as well.


We have to consider all those anonymous visitors too,
that drop in on and of to check what we are up to. 
Some of them might have missed that info.  

I'm just of Skype after 1 hour and 45 min wonderful
and fulfilling conversation with me lovely Anna. :love2:
Cyber married life is great, and will be even better in real life. :lmao:

Now it's 1:26AM and time for me to go and talk to the Sandman. 
Until tomorrow then, me trusted friends.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all.

Had a mostly relaxing afternoon with the family. We took the boys to see Furry Vengeance. A family movie about a developer who is planning on building homes on a wildlife preserve. But they didn't count on the local residents to dish out their own "Furry Vengeance".

Furry Vengeance

It was a cute movie and really enjoyed watching my two boys laughing and stuffing their face with popcorn. We went with some gift certificated from our dentist (they give them our for the boys birthdays) and a gift card I bought my wife for Christmas. The only thing we had to pay for was my wife any my drinks and popcorns. Which by the way, came to $ (two small pops, a small popcorn and a regular popcorn). We felt violated.

That aside, it was a great afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a grand time was had by all, Warren. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Had this just sent to me from a young friend, she thought it was hilarious, as I replied to her, you better believe it, it is more true than you can ever imagine!! (the good news is none of us were traumatized, taken from our parents, nor were our parents cited for child abuse... when we complained they responded with be glad you didn't have 'my' parents!!


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone, time to rise and shine. I put on the tea and coffee and set out a fruit tray along with some bagels and sticky buns. Go easy on the butter, but the preserves are sugar free.

Just finished up SAP which today features a funny tail about moles, er, tale about moles, the darndest way of going down stairs you ever did see and a flight on an airliner 12 hours long without a working bathroom. Hang on!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and the bagels with the sugar-free preserves.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all me other friends. 

A sad morning today.
Gerry Ryan, a brilliant radio talk show host, died on Friday of a heart attack. 
I only learned of this this morning and am in a wee bit of a shock. 
He was on the air for 25 years M-F 9 to 12, and he was an icon.
I listen to him each and every morning to keep up with what was
going on at home and to hear the latest crack. :clap:
Bono and The Edge came on the tribute program that was aired on Saturday,
praising Gerry's work and persona. :-(
-We had just come from a meeting with President Obama and all seemed
to be well and positive and that was that, a very different reality. Gerry slipped
away from us, always getting it right, said Bono. We lived with him every day.
-Almost forgetting that he was human, a superhero. We woke up and had breakfast 
with him listening on the radio, added The Edge.
He was a great friend to the band, they said.
..............
Jamál 6

_Put into practice the Teaching of Bahá'u'lláh, 
that of kindness to all nations. Do not be 
content with showing friendship in words 
alone, let your heart burn with loving 
kindness for all who may cross your path.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sorry to hear of the passing of Gerry Ryan.


----------



## polywog

I figure that my dropping in to the clubhouse to wish you all a good morning is long overdue. It's cloudy and stormy here in Ottawa, but it's welcome and needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, polywog. Welcome to The Shang, as we call this thread. My name is Marc, as in The Cafe Chez Marc. We use first names here in The Shang, but it is not required. So, welcome to The Shang. Have a free cup of tea or coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix.


----------



## polywog

In that case my name is Chris, and it's a pleasure to make your acquaintance.


----------



## Dr.G.

polywog said:


> In that case my name is Chris, and it's a pleasure to make your acquaintance.


Welcome, Chris. Glad to have you aboard the Good Ship Shangri-la. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone, and a special welcome to the Shang to Chris.


----------



## SINC

Morning again all and welcome Chris, hope you enjoy your time here. BTW, I'm Don.


----------



## polywog

Thanks all, nice to be here.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Don - appreciate the sugar free preserves. Yummmm.

Caman - Sorry to hear of Gerry Ryan's passing - he will be missed by so many. 

Sonal - Has your headache finally gone? Hope so.

Chris - Welcome to the Shang, I am Kim. I am also a Ren and Stimpy Fan! Heyyy Renn!


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

I just got back from dropping my son off at school and now I have to go back to give him his antibiotics. Sigh.

Morning Chris. I'm Warren and welcome to the Shang.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon lads. 

Thanks all, yes it's like losing a friend, although I never got to meet him.
I was ment to be on the show on two wee occasions, but things came in between.
I was also going to ask Gerry if he was interested to launch the album before
I leave for the US. I would have been great crack if so, but now it will never happen.
Gerry was magic on the radio.

Hi Chris and welcome to the Shang. Nice to meet you. 
I'm Christopher too, but everyone calls me Camán (pron. kaMaaan)


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, Welcome to the Shang Chris, I am Leslie.

Don thanks for breakkie, and Kim hope your day runs smoothly..

Caman, so sorry to hear of Gerry's crossing over, it is always sad when a friend to so many leaves the planet, for those voices on the radio do indeed become our friends we hear them every day, and they do become the comfort of a familiar day.... nice thoughts from Bono and the Edge, I can see he will be sorely missed.

Marc, I am hoping there is still a bagel close by to take away my hunger this morning, this is the first morning in ages it seems, I am hungry! 

Have a great day, see you in the sunshine!! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Marc, I happened to catch the NTV news today and I was shocked to see how John Crosbie has deteriorated. He does not look well at all. Does he have some health issue? He used to be such a big man and now he is so frail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal, Don, Chris, Kim, Warren, Caman, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I happened to catch the NTV news today and I was shocked to see how John Crosbie has deteriorated. He does not look well at all. Does he have some health issue? He used to be such a big man and now he is so frail.


Yes, he is a wisp of his formal self. I have met him in person during his days in Parliament, and now he has, as you contend, "deteriorated". Not sure what, if any, health issues he has. Guess he is just not aging well. It happens to us all.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Sunny here in Bowmanville today, but with a chance of rain. Took Cruzer to Maplefest and he did very well. He's not used to walking though. But that will change I'm sure. I'm now trying to catch up with the lawns, as I must have about 10,000 weeds in both yards. Nice..... Cruzer is adjusting and getting quite a lot of attention amongst our neighbours. When they find out we were at a training school for the month they are shocked. I tell them that he is a very clever dog ... in fact, he has a barcculauriate.


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Sunny here in Bowmanville today, but with a chance of rain. Took Cruzer to Maplefest and he did very well. He's not used to walking though. But that will change I'm sure. I'm now trying to catch up with the lawns, as I must have about 10,000 weeds in both yards. Nice..... Cruzer is adjusting and getting quite a lot of attention amongst our neighbours. When they find out we were at a training school for the month they are shocked. I tell them that he is a very clever dog ... in fact, he has a barcculauriate.


While your at it, why don't you stop by St. George. My lawn is in the same sorry state. Hey! There's always a cold beer or two in the fridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Sunny here in Bowmanville today, but with a chance of rain. Took Cruzer to Maplefest and he did very well. He's not used to walking though. But that will change I'm sure. I'm now trying to catch up with the lawns, as I must have about 10,000 weeds in both yards. Nice..... Cruzer is adjusting and getting quite a lot of attention amongst our neighbours. When they find out we were at a training school for the month they are shocked. I tell them that he is a very clever dog ... in fact, he has a barcculauriate.


This is good news, Rp .............. Cruzer's abilities and adjustment, not your weeds.


----------



## Rps

MaxPower said:


> While your at it, why don't you stop by St. George. My lawn is in the same sorry state. Hey! There's always a cold beer or two in the fridge.


There is certainly a lot to be said for condo living. Just lock n leave, but a house always has to be tended to. The only nice thing about winter .... you don't mow the lawn and the weeds are covered by snow.

Since they put the weed control ban in place it seems life is reduced to pulling weeds from my weeds. I guess you could say I'm for-lawn about the good old days. You think Al Gore pulls his own weeds ....


----------



## Dr.G.

"I guess you could say I'm for-lawn about the good old days." Rp, there will always be a headline spot for you at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. :clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "I guess you could say I'm for-lawn about the good old days." Rp, there will always be a headline spot for you at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. :clap::lmao::clap:


Thanks Marc, however I liked the " barcculariate" better.... maybe it should have read barkculariate.....


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> There is certainly a lot to be said for condo living. Just lock n leave, but a house always has to be tended to. The only nice thing about winter .... you don't mow the lawn and the weeds are covered by snow.
> 
> Since they put the weed control ban in place it seems life is reduced to pulling weeds from my weeds. I guess you could say I'm for-lawn about the good old days. You think Al Gore pulls his own weeds ....


I couldn't agree more RP. Let's not get started again on the herbicide ban...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, however I liked the " barcculariate" better.... maybe it should have read barkculariate.....


Rp, you are like fine wine ............. you get better with age. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.

Headaches seem to be pretty much gone, but I'm still left with this state of fuzziheadedness. Tea seems to be my only cure for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Headaches seem to be pretty much gone, but I'm still left with this state of fuzziheadedness. Tea seems to be my only cure for that.


Some Sonal Special coming right up, mon amie. Glad that something seems to be helping your headache situation.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> ... When they find out we were at a training school for the month they are shocked. I tell them that he is a very clever dog ... in fact, he has a barcculauriate.


Snort! Baaahahahahahaaa! That's a very good one RP! When Cruzer knows to ask to go outside when nature calls, he will have earned his P(ee) H(ead) to D(oor). 



Rps said:


> You think Al Gore pulls his own weeds ....


He's pulling something, but I'm not sure that it's called weeds.



Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I'm still left with this state of fuzziheadedness.


There's extra strength conditioner for that you know.
(Glad to hear your headaches have finally abated Sonal.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, for "fuzziheadedness", some cod liver oil helps. It worked on Jack.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I couldn't agree more RP. Let's not get started again on the herbicide ban...


Our neighbours are an anti herbicide couple and their lawn, or should I say what's left of it is a sorry mess, and their back yard is a jungle. Because they let it go wild, we have to use more herbicide than normal to keep weeds out of our flower beds. We gave up on a garden due to the weeds on the other side of a good neighbour fence, It was a never ending battle.

We now hire a lawn company to fertilize our lawn, shrubs and trees which they do three times a year. They put signs up when they are finished and we always warn our neighbour in advance and they keep their cat and two dogs indoors for two days. Just plain silly. We get along just fine with Liz and Bill, but their weed paranoia is a bit much. No one else in our neighbourhood is like them, thankfully, but it is tough living next to a rampant weed production factory. The guy on the far side of them finally just cemented his entire back yard to end his weeding problem.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Headaches seem to be pretty much gone, but I'm still left with this state of fuzziheadedness. Tea seems to be my only cure for that.


Good to hear something id helping those headaches Sonal, di the Dr say anything about them? Causes perhaps? (did you go??)



SINC said:


> The guy on the far side of them finally just cemented his entire back yard to end his weeding problem.


this is rather drastic, but then sometimes it's all you can do to just avoid the battles, good thing you have some sort of solution Don, does your neighbour know there is 'pad grass' that doesn't weed up or mark up when you use it for a parking space? I saw it on one of those decorating shows, I don't know if it is false or not, but it did take the ugly look of the cement parking pad away ... that is sad that he had to resort to such measures... do the weedy people not even cut their weeds? That would make it so much better for the 'hood'.... I have heard from quite a few of ' those in the know' around here that grass will choke out weeds, and they wouldn't have to do more than cut it, they wouldn't need to fertilize it or anything.... just a thought 


Man, the wind is up in arms right now... and it isn't pretty!XX)


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> Good to hear something id helping those headaches Sonal, di the Dr say anything about them? Causes perhaps? (did you go??)


Leslie, the dr didn't think it was anything serious. She thought it was either a migraine, allergy-related, or I caught a bit of a viral infection (enough to get headaches, but not enough to get really sick). 

I still think it's allergies, since I seem to be a little rundown overall.


----------



## macdoodle

keep up with the tea, ginger is especially good for migraines, I just slice the root (thinly) (4-5) and add boiling water and honey, let steep awhile and sip away, it is good at room temp also.... this weather isn't really helping anyone this year, you are not the first to describe this very thing to me... chin up... you'll be fine!


----------



## macdoodle

Well Shang Gang... here is a quiz for y'all 

so you think you know Canada ... a fun thing for the afternoon...

Canada Day Quiz - How Well Do You Know Canada?


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> keep up with the tea, ginger is especially good for migraines, I just slice the root (4-5)* and ass boiling water *and honey, let steep awhile ans sip away, it is good at room temp also.... this weather isn't really helping anyone this year, you are not the first to describe this very thing to me... chin up... you'll be fine!



I think I'd rather keep the headache, thanks! 
Pain in the head..or Pain in the ....
But I can see how that would effectively take your mind off your headache!


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> I think I'd rather keep the headache, thanks!
> Pain in the head..or Pain in the ....
> But I can see how that would effectively take your mind off your headache!


LOL!!! I fixed it but you were too quick for me!! :lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Sunny here in Bowmanville today, but with a chance of rain. Took Cruzer to Maplefest and he did very well. He's not used to walking though. But that will change I'm sure. I'm now trying to catch up with the lawns, as I must have about 10,000 weeds in both yards. Nice..... Cruzer is adjusting and getting quite a lot of attention amongst our neighbours. When they find out we were at a training school for the month they are shocked. I tell them that he is a very clever dog ... in fact, he has a barcculauriate.


Hahahahaha :lmao::lmao: snOrt! Excellent Rp. Excellent pun on 'baccalaureate'. Bark!! hahaha Cruzer is on his way to Harvard! Do you think he can qualify for loan assistance as this may shatter your bank account? 

Howdy everyone! How's everybody here? It has been so long... I had to rack my brains to dig out my password!


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Kim, thanks for immortalizing Leslie's 'ass' slip! :lmao::lmao: Oh wow, I had a good laugh at your reply. SnOrt. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Ladies, I think we'd better stop discussing our asses very quickly before all the men run away from the Shang...


----------



## SINC

Now why would I run away? Never saw many ladies bottoms that didn't get a second glance.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Now why would I run away? Never saw many ladies bottoms that didn't get a second glance.


unless they had 'bottomed out' :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Well, that's why is said "many", not all! 

There's only one I can pat though.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well Shang Gang... here is a quiz for y'all
> 
> so you think you know Canada ... a fun thing for the afternoon...
> 
> Canada Day Quiz - How Well Do You Know Canada?


Got all but number two correct ................. my wife said I should have known what a Calgary Red Eye was being her husband.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sharon. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## winwintoo

Well, that was a productive day. I caught my sister in town and in the mood to shop so I got all the stuff I needed for the goody bags for the Mother's day supper. Now I need to print tags, and put the bags together.

But first, I need to have a cup of something warm and soothing.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Got all but number two correct ................. my wife said I should have known what a Calgary Red Eye was being her husband.


Still, that's better than me - I only got 19 correct and am ashamed to admit I got the oil related one wrong. (Hangs head and slinks away)


----------



## Ena

Hello everyone!

Quick visit to let you know I'm alive and well. Supposed to be on vacation but been pretty busy so far catching up on jobs that seem to get put off. Not so bad as I can take coffee breaks whenever I darn well please.

Got a rain barrel hooked up today. Amazing what one can bring home in the trunk of a sports car. TG for bungie cords. 

Don't work too hard


----------



## ComputerIdiot

KC4 said:


> Still, that's better than me - I only got 19 correct and am ashamed to admit I got the oil related one wrong. (Hangs head and slinks away)


I got a mere 12 ...

Is someone going to be along shortly to ceremonially chop up my birth certificate?


----------



## SINC

20 here and I got the oil question! 

Gotta read up on that revenge bit though.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Well, that was a productive day. I caught my sister in town and in the mood to shop so I got all the stuff I needed for the goody bags for the Mother's day supper. Now I need to print tags, and put the bags together.
> 
> But first, I need to have a cup of something warm and soothing.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Margaret, I was just making a fresh pot of mint herbal tea if you would like to share some?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Still, that's better than me - I only got 19 correct and am ashamed to admit I got the oil related one wrong. (Hangs head and slinks away)


To be honest, I guessed on about a half dozen of the questions and got them right, but some were on my Canadian citizenship test as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Quick visit to let you know I'm alive and well. Supposed to be on vacation but been pretty busy so far catching up on jobs that seem to get put off. Not so bad as I can take coffee breaks whenever I darn well please.
> 
> Got a rain barrel hooked up today. Amazing what one can bring home in the trunk of a sports car. TG for bungie cords.
> 
> Don't work too hard


Evening, Ann. Glad to see you back in The Shang. Our rain barrel will most likely be filled by this time tomorrow with nearly two inches of heavy rain forecast for tonight and into most of tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> I got a mere 12 ...
> 
> Is someone going to be along shortly to ceremonially chop up my birth certificate?


Evening, Mona. You have nothing to be ashamed of with that score. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mona. You have nothing to be ashamed of with that score.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Very well, thanks, Marc, and you? The hunt is on for a summer job, teaching or otherwise.

The odd thing on that Canada quiz: many of the questions I thought I knew were the ones I got wrong, and some of the ones I guessed were correct. The prof who taught the 'testing' course would've had a field day with that -- he used to tell us he'd estimated what the average grade would be on any one of his tests and he was never more than a fraction of a percent off.

Ann, a while ago a friend of mine took away one of my six-sided endtables -- the kind with a door that opens so you can stuff things inside them as well as pile things on them -- in a hatchback. As you say, TG for bungee cords ... luckily she didn't have to go far!

Temperatures here are rising, as is the humidity. As is the number of birds ... went out Sunday and discovered there had been an aerial bombardment on my car. Had to run it through the car wash before I could go anywhere; the windshield alone was unbelievable ... and all of it was on the driver's side!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your "hunt" for a teaching position, Mona. 'Tis a very worthy profession. This Fall will mark my 40th year teaching in the public school and university system.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well in your own home. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## polywog

Good Night everyone. Been a busy day, hardly been able to keep up. It's time to unwind and get caught up on Fringe!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Our rain barrel will most likely be filled by this time tomorrow with nearly two inches of heavy rain forecast for tonight and into most of tomorrow. We shall see.


So what happens Marc, when the barrel is full? The excess rain just drains in the yard as usual?


----------



## SINC

Either that or ya buy another barrel.


----------



## KC4

I've seen systems where you can connect a series of them. How do you keep mosquitos from having a having a hay day in them? Screens?


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> I've seen systems where you can connect a series of them. How do you keep mosquitos from having a having a hay day in them? Screens?


Mosquito netting I would suppose, and /or screens tiny holes... 

However, if you live in Alberta just place on the 'windy' side of the house, the wind keeps everything away...  (even a mild breeze blows them off course... )


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

A wee bit nippy here with a bear 5C, but still. 
Going to do some planing for how I should get going with
my writing, so I can get something done.
Will read up on what ye did yesterday when I get back from
taking Liam to playschool.
It's weird not to have Gerry Ryan on the air 9-12. We all are
missing our friend. Saw The Late Late Show this morning where
the had a 20 min part about Gerry. I miss Ireland and I miss Gerry. :-(
....................
Jamál 7

_O Son of the Throne!
Thy hearing is My hearing, hear thou therewith.
Thy sight is My sight, do thou see therewith, that 
in thine inmost soul thou mayest testify unto My
exalted sanctity, and I within Myself may bear
witness unto an exalted station for thee.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Hope this finds you well this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall make a rainy day Tuesday breakfast for one and all this morning. Lots of thunder and lightening and loads of rain, so a perfect time for cereals, muffins and bagels for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> So what happens Marc, when the barrel is full? The excess rain just drains in the yard as usual?


Kim, over these many years, I have saved the plastic laundry detergent bottles rather than to recycle them. I fill them up with rain barrel water and store them in the garage. I have about 20 so far to be used in varioius spots around the garden that need water, but find me too lazy to bring out the hose. The excess from the real rain barrel goes into a couple of plastic garbage cans. They are cheaper than a rain barrell and have wheels. My neighbors laughed at me until we had a water ban last year and I was one of the few people who could legally water their plants since I was using collected rain water and not anything out of the hose or taps.


----------



## polywog

Good morning all. There's an extra pot of green tea for those who enjoy it. My morning isn't complete without it!


----------



## Dr.G.

polywog said:


> Good morning all. There's an extra pot of green tea for those who enjoy it. My morning isn't complete without it!


Morning, Chris. I love green tea in the evening. Still, I shall share a mug with you right now.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc and Chris from a very windy and snowy Alberta. Yuk.

SAP is up and done for today and leads with an amusing tale sent to us by Margaret. That is followed by perhaps the most amazing "safe" call in baseball at home plate. And advice for bigamists - it's a bad idea to publish your second wedding pic in the first bride's hometown paper.

I'm off to scour the web for tomorrow's edition.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Safe at home ...........


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All! I will have the green tea Chris, and from Marc's table a bagel.
It is a chilly windy place today (and most of last night... )

No snow so far Don,
sounds like we have had our 'summer' there is rain and snow mix in the future and snow tonight.... 

Hope all is well with you Caman, it must be strange not to hear your friend on the radio as usual, sounds like mighty big shoes for the new person to fill, I don't envy him / her as comparisons will be there for awhile...


----------



## SINC

Here is what it looks like amid the howling winds. Left pic is out the front window and right pic with railing is out the rear kitchen window, both taken on my iPhone. And it has just begun, and is coming down much harder now. Yikes!


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sharon. How is Life treating you these days?


Good morning Marc! Life is treating me well these days. How about you? It's a gorgeous sunny morning with temps forecasted to be in the high teens. NO SNOW anywhere. As us Maritimers including NL would say, Alberta can have the snow!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone else! How are you fine folks doing?


----------



## polywog

Everything is great here Marc, sun is trying it's best to come out, the geese are squawking away happily on the lawn outside my office and the temperature is comfortable. Sorry you're still dealing with snow Don.

Just got some toys to play with at work. They're from the Dark Side, but the price is right!


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

May the fourth be with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all.
> 
> May the fourth be with you.


Morning, Warren. And to you as well. Big Cinqo de Mayo feast tomorrow at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

polywog said:


> Everything is great here Marc, sun is trying it's best to come out, the geese are squawking away happily on the lawn outside my office and the temperature is comfortable. Sorry you're still dealing with snow Don.
> 
> Just got some toys to play with at work. They're from the Dark Side, but the price is right!


Good to hear, Chris. Send some sun this way. None is in the forecast until early next week. Very foggy and 5C here in St.John's. No toys to play with, just doxie pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Marc! Life is treating me well these days. How about you? It's a gorgeous sunny morning with temps forecasted to be in the high teens. NO SNOW anywhere. As us Maritimers including NL would say, Alberta can have the snow!


Morning, Sharon. No snow here, just rain, fog and drizzle. My wife is going to Edmonton next week for a conference and some sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. Green tea sounds good as well.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> Kim, over these many years, I have saved the plastic laundry detergent bottles rather than to recycle them. I fill them up with rain barrel water and store them in the garage. I have about 20 so far to be used in varioius spots around the garden that need water, but find me too lazy to bring out the hose. The excess from the real rain barrel goes into a couple of plastic garbage cans. They are cheaper than a rain barrell and have wheels. My neighbors laughed at me until we had a water ban last year and I was one of the few people who could legally water their plants since I was using collected rain water and not anything out of the hose or taps.


Hahahaaaa haa. Very clever of you. Maybe that's what I will do with my old laundry detergent bottles...


SINC said:


> Morning Camán, Marc and Chris from a very windy and snowy Alberta. Yuk.


+1
Off too Check out SAP soon...


MaxPower said:


> Morning all.
> 
> May the fourth be with you.


SnOrt! (Speaking of the Dark Side)


I have to venture out in the vicious wind and swirling snow at least a couple of times today (when I would really rather stay under a mountain of blankets and read a book). 

I'm talking to designers/contractors about renovating a condo that we own. Trying to decide whether to sell it or become a landlord. In any event, it really needs upgrading inside.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sharon. No snow here, just rain, fog and drizzle. My wife is going to Edmonton next week for a conference and some sunshine.


Tell her ' Good Luck' if it keeps on like this she will need her 'warmest and driest' :lmao:

However.... it has been known to suddenly 'Chinook' .... but maybe not in Edmonton so much...


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> However.... it has been known to suddenly 'Chinook' .... but maybe not in Edmonton so much...


Nope, it's getting much worse, the trees are beginning to droop under the weight of all the snow. No TV either as the satellite signal is blocked by the density of the snow storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Tell her ' Good Luck' if it keeps on like this she will need her 'warmest and driest' :lmao:
> 
> However.... it has been known to suddenly 'Chinook' .... but maybe not in Edmonton so much...


By next week, Edmonton is supposed to have sunny skies with mid-to high teens temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hahahaaaa haa. Very clever of you. Maybe that's what I will do with my old laundry detergent bottles..." It's a great way to reuse these bottles, and since they have handles, it is easy to pour. As well, the residue soaps actually help to keep the bugs aways from certain plants. So, it's win-win for everyone.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> By next week, Edmonton is supposed to have sunny skies with mid-to high teens temps.


Don't bet on it if Environment Canada says that.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon gang.

Got a call from the bank and I managed to get a mortgage
on the ex apartment, but it will be in her name.
That should be OK though, since she want me to have the
money as child support for the kids, as a lump sum, and as she said 
herself whit living in the US, there is no escape from it. She rather pay 
it all now and be certain that there will never be a court case about it.
Of course I would not take her to court, but she does need to pay
me anyway, so I think it's a good deal and she is OK with the set up
so who am I to complain. 
Anyway, she might save quite a few bob on the deal, so that's good too.

Don: That is just scary. 
My God it's May, that should not be happening. Yuck. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Don't bet on it if Environment Canada says that.


Canadian Farmers Almanac :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Sounds reasonable. So, you are closer to getting to the good old USA each day. Kusos, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Hi Marc.

All I need is for the NVC to find my letter and to process the info
and it wont be to long before I will be joining my beloved Anna. :love2:


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Don: That is just scary.
> My God it's May, that should not be happening. Yuck. tptptptp


Yep, and just look at the size of this thing and the worst is yet to come in that green area to the west of us:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> 
> All I need is for the NVC to find my letter and to process the info
> and it wont be to long before I will be joining my beloved Anna. :love2:


Kudos, Caman. We shall have a great send off celebration when you leave for the USA at the Cafe Chez Marc. Then, have a great celebration when you arrive.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, and just look at the size of this thing and the worst is yet to come in that green area to the west of us:


Don't believe Environment Canada's radar, Don. In the winter, it shows green for us when it should be reading red/orange.

Edmonton, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

May 24th is the usual last day we have snow here in St.John's. Then, if it snows prior to Remembrance Day, folks are shocked. I still have a snow shovel outside within easy reach just in case.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Yep, and just look at the size of this thing and the worst is yet to come in that green area to the west of us:


Ack ack ack! 


Caman - Sounds fair to me too, even better if it's all well documented. 
Thanks for all the rose photos - really enjoying them. Roses are only second to tulips on my list of favorite flowers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to make lunch now. Anyone wanting anything special today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Off to make lunch now. Anyone wanting anything special today?


A Bolor Special would be perfect about now, please and thanks.


----------



## Ena

Good morning all

Canada certainly has weathers today. Been windy here for days and it's getting tiresome. 

Marc. A plain fluffy omelette would be great. Two slices of brown bread toasted as well. If it's not too much to ask


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Ack ack ack!
> 
> 
> Caman - Sounds fair to me too, even better if it's all well documented.
> Thanks for all the rose photos - really enjoying them. Roses are only second to tulips on my list of favorite flowers.


Ah, good thinking Kim. Thanks. 
I tell her that she will be given a notarized document that child support is paid.
That will make her feel safe.

Hi Ann. All well I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> A Bolor Special would be perfect about now, please and thanks.


One Bolor Special Hot Chocolate Deluxe coming right up, Kim. 

Wonder how Bob is these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Canada certainly has weathers today. Been windy here for days and it's getting tiresome.
> 
> Marc. A plain fluffy omelette would be great. Two slices of brown bread toasted as well. If it's not too much to ask


Afternoon, Ann. No problem at all. The dryer the toast the better, in that we have had nothing but rain/drizzle and fog for the past 14 hours or so here in St.John's.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm pretty thrilled today. Some of you might remember me speak of my oldest grandson. He went through a period of running away and otherwise stressing his parents. He would always end up on my doorstep and I endeavored to offer him a neutral corner where he was safe and didn't face any judgement.

Well, he's settled down and holding down a pretty good job in the oil fields and this morning he posted on his FaceBook page from his brand new MacBook Pro!

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I'm pretty thrilled today. Some of you might remember me speak of my oldest grandson. He went through a period of running away and otherwise stressing his parents. He would always end up on my doorstep and I endeavored to offer him a neutral corner where he was safe and didn't face any judgement.
> 
> Well, he's settled down and holding down a pretty good job in the oil fields and this morning he posted on his FaceBook page from his brand new MacBook Pro!
> 
> Margaret


Very good news, Margaret. Kudos to your grandson. :clap::clap:


----------



## friend

winwintoo said:


> I'm pretty thrilled today. Some of you might remember me speak of my oldest grandson. He went through a period of running away and otherwise stressing his parents. He would always end up on my doorstep and I endeavored to offer him a neutral corner where he was safe and didn't face any judgement.
> 
> Well, he's settled down and holding down a pretty good job in the oil fields and this morning he posted on his FaceBook page from his brand new MacBook Pro!
> 
> Margaret


That great Margaret. Good news, indeed.


----------



## Ena

Margaret. Heart-warming news

Got stuck downtown while a parade of 3,000 mostly Navy personnel marched by to celebrate 100 years of existence. I usually have my camera with me, but forgot today. Drat!


----------



## winwintoo

Speaking of pictures - I was digging in some craft supplies today and found a CD with lots of old images on it that I thought I had lost, including some video of my Mother just weeks before she passed away. I was afraid that was lost forever.

Busily making little goodie bags for all the mothers. 

Does anyone know how to make the curling ribbon actually curl? I can only get a very slight curl in it and I seem to recall it used to curl more tightly.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> I'm pretty thrilled today. Some of you might remember me speak of my oldest grandson. He went through a period of running away and otherwise stressing his parents. He would always end up on my doorstep and I endeavored to offer him a neutral corner where he was safe and didn't face any judgement.
> 
> Well, he's settled down and holding down a pretty good job in the oil fields and this morning he posted on his FaceBook page from his brand new MacBook Pro!
> 
> Margaret


That's great Margaret - It must feel so good to see him succeed like that after a such a rough patch. Good for you to be able to give him a neutral corner to park himself in while he was getting himself sorted out. Hah...From a rough patch to the Oil Patch. The Oil Patch can be rough at times too, but it sounds like he can handle himself.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Speaking of pictures - I was digging in some craft supplies today and found a CD with lots of old images on it that I thought I had lost, including some video of my Mother just weeks before she passed away. I was afraid that was lost forever.
> 
> Busily making little goodie bags for all the mothers.
> 
> Does anyone know how to make the curling ribbon actually curl? I can only get a very slight curl in it and I seem to recall it used to curl more tightly.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


I assume you are using the edge of a pair of scissors to attempt the curl. Maybe your scissors need to be sharper? Try the edge of a sharp flat line paring knife as a test. 

Awesome find on the CD! What a treasure. I hope it still plays fine.


----------



## KC4

Ena said:


> Margaret. Heart-warming news
> 
> Got stuck downtown while a parade of 3,000 mostly Navy personnel marched by to celebrate 100 years of existence. I usually have my camera with me, but forgot today. Drat!


That's one of the reasons I love my iPhone - I always carry it and it has a camera...not the best quality pictures (cause it an older version) but it's still images.


----------



## friend

Ena said:


> Margaret. Heart-warming news
> 
> Got stuck downtown while a parade of 3,000 mostly Navy personnel marched by to celebrate 100 years of existence. I usually have my camera with me, but forgot today. Drat!


No offense to the Navy lads, but I got a picture in my head of them matching and singing:




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

winwintoo said:


> Speaking of pictures - I was digging in some craft supplies today and found a CD with lots of old images on it that I thought I had lost, including some video of my Mother just weeks before she passed away. I was afraid that was lost forever.
> 
> Busily making little goodie bags for all the mothers.
> 
> Does anyone know how to make the curling ribbon actually curl? I can only get a very slight curl in it and I seem to recall it used to curl more tightly.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


That's such a blessing. Old photos mean so much.

You pull the ribbon over the blade of a pair of scissors, pushing the ribbon against the blade with your thumb.


----------



## Ena

winwintoo said:


> Does anyone know how to make the curling ribbon actually curl? I can only get a very slight curl in it and I seem to recall it used to curl more tightly.


Are you curling the dull side of the ribbon? Only thing I can think of.

I'm so frugal that I use leftover yarn and wallpaper or new tea towels for gift wrapping depending on the gift.


----------



## friend

friend said:


> You pull the ribbon over the blade of a pair of scissors, pushing the ribbon against the blade with your thumb.


Like this:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Whew! Just got in from cleaning the sidewalks. (Don't snitch on me, I'm not supposed to tackle snow at all. )

I did 300 feet of sidewalk (Ours and the neighbour lady's) in two passes for a 600 foot run, then did the sidewalks around the house and the double driveway at the rear garage/ RV pad. I ran outta steam though, so Ann will only be left with the back steps and the front double driveway when she gets home around 5:00. Heavy, wet, #$$%^& snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Whew! Just got in from cleaning the sidewalks. (Don't snitch on me, I'm not supposed to tackle snow at all. )
> 
> I did 300 feet of sidewalk (Ours and the neighbour lady's) in two passes for a 600 foot run, then did the sidewalks around the house and the double driveway at the rear garage/ RV pad. I ran outta steam though, so Ann will only be left with the back steps and the front double driveway when she gets home around 5:00. Heavy, wet, #$$%^& snow.


I know the feeling, Don. I won't tell anyone, but do be careful.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for the curling advice, I was using the edge of a bone folder, not scissors. When I tried it now with scissors, it works perfectly.

I'm putting a few jelly beans and a couple of mint chocolates in plastic bags then attaching a tag with a Mother's Day quote on it and curling the ribbons.

Trying to add a bit of interest to our dinners. They've been so bland in the past. 

Now that I know how, I'd better get at it, only 5 dozen to go.......

Take care, Margaret


----------



## friend

Spoke to my ex on Skype and she agreed to my proposition.
So now we'll only be waiting for the last 16 of my neighbors to
send in their mortgage applications and Thunderbirds Are Go!
We need 60% of 111 tenants, i.e. 67, buying their apartment for the deal to close.


----------



## winwintoo

Never a dull moment!

Police in standoff with armed man at Regina motel










2 blocks from where I live, right across the street from the Milky Way Ice Cream store.

Margaret


----------



## friend

winwintoo said:


> Never a dull moment!
> 2 blocks from where I live.
> 
> Margaret


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.
Time to visit Sandman country.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Never a dull moment!
> 
> Police in standoff with armed man at Regina motel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 blocks from where I live, right across the street from the Milky Way Ice Cream store.
> 
> Margaret


Oh My! Hopefully you and all your friends & neighbors are staying safely inside until this resolves.


----------



## KC4

Good Night Caman - Good luck with getting the critical mass of neighbors to agree to the condo deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I want to watch LOST tonight, and play with the doxie pups. The first one leaves for Princeton, New Jersey on Thursday, and the second one leaves on Friday, so I want to play with them now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. I see I'm the first one up this morning so the Over The Hump Day Brekkie is served and the hot bevvies are ready to go as well.

SAP is up with a shot from Warren, a tale about an Italian sandwich that should interest our resident foodie Kim and a look at what happens when the winds blows in southern Alberta.

Tomorrow's work beckons, so I'm outta here.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all.

A bit cloudy here and only 8C, but still nice weather.
Today I'm looking at finding out IRS and taxes. I need
to find out if my already taxed income will be subject to
a further taxation in the US. So far I only found info telling
me that I will be in trouble if I keep anything from them and
that such behavior is illegal. I already know this, no need to 
try to scare me, silly govenment body. tptptptp
What I need is good solid info, so I can comply to my best ability.
That's not to much to ask, is it. 
.............
Jamál 8

_The source of all learning is the knowledge of God,
exalted be His Glory, and this cannot be attained save
through the knowledge of His Divine Manifestation.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, I've been up quite a while working on tomorrow's SAP, but I am done now and may just sneak back to bed for a bit.


----------



## friend

Sleep well Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast.

Morning, Caman. Do NOT hide anything from the IRS. Any sort of infraction can get you into a situation that you will not be allowed into the US, or deported once you arrive there. It is not worth the hassle. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast.
> 
> Morning, Caman. Do NOT hide anything from the IRS. Any sort of infraction can get you into a situation that you will not be allowed into the US, or deported once you arrive there. It is not worth the hassle. Good luck, my friend.


No intention to that, but I don't like getting that info in my face the first thing
on their web site. I'm a law abiding citizen in need of information.
Not a potential criminal requiring straightening out.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> No intention to that, but I don't like getting that info in my face the first thing
> on their web site. I'm a law abiding citizen in need of information.
> Not a potential criminal requiring straightening out.


Caman, the IRS is one of the US Federal Agencies with attitude. They have such power over the average law-abiding citizen that some politicians have wanted to take away some of their power ............... to no avail.


----------



## SINC

Aha, I see there is a power struggle going on here this morning.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Aha, I see there is a power struggle going on here this morning.


Yes, the government want to eat us, our taxes or preferably both.


----------



## Rps

Hi Caman, I've worked with many government agencies. Most are4 helpful with inquiries, but don't hide anything from them. In the U.S., the IRS has a reputation of being ruthless to those it feels transgress the law. Remember it was the IRS that got Al Capone. Heed Marc's advice.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, Sonal.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Hi Caman, I've worked with many government agencies. Most are4 helpful with inquiries, but don't hide anything from them. In the U.S., the IRS has a reputation of being ruthless to those it feels transgress the law. Remember it was the IRS that got Al Capone. Heed Marc's advice.


Good afternoon Rp and Sonal. 

Sounds good. I got nothing to hide anyway.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Don and Sonal, how are you today? Not much going on here, yard work and such. Very wet as well. 

Don nice photos on SAP today .... I loved the church one.

Sonal, how are your headaches?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Thanks for breakfast Don - I'll be off to check out the sandwich in SAP soon. Sounds interesting.

It's another cold and snowy day here in Calgary. I hear of many traffic accidents this morning in the city due to icy road conditions. 

It's MAY! Arrggghhhh...

Caman - I have to deal with both the US and the Canadian Government for taxes - It's a real tangle sometimes. I must agree though - the predominant attitude from them is that you are guilty until proven innocent. It is insulting to the likes of us that have no intent to cheat or hide anything.


----------



## MLeh

Camán:

I've generally found that in order to get a direct answer on anything related to taxes, it's best to consult an accountant.

Remember, one of the 'big' lies (of the big three) is "I'm from the government and I'm here to help you."

(The other two being 'the cheque is in the mail' and "Of course I'll still respect you in the morning.")

---

Morning all.


----------



## macdoodle

winwintoo said:


> Does anyone know how to make the curling ribbon actually curl? I can only get a very slight curl in it and I seem to recall it used to curl more tightly.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Hi Margaret, use the blade of a pair of scissors, I start at the bottom and give it a quick flip, if it is not enough, I hold it between thumb and finger and give it another curl flick to the end..... yes, the shiny side is up, if the ribbon is shorter it will be tighter, that is why on the long bits I go half way up the 2nd time...
hope this helps


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning to all, I couldn't get my phone to work, charging but no dial tone, thought drat, need to buy another darn phone... this am I 'followed the cord' and there it was out of it's little socket... somehow I must have hit it with the vacuum yesterday being a bit aggressive as I was in a hurry.... well I guess that's what happens when you try to do 3 things at once and are not paying attention..... :lmao:

Thanks for the breakfast and it is good to see some good news in the ' shang news' of the past day or so... (fast catch up)

It is snowing here, and that is all there is to it, supposed to continue to Friday I guess... 
so I will be staying close to home with my shovel ...just in case it amounts to anything... 

Have a great day all .... my refurbished IBM computer is on it's way, I got some extra RAM and 3 years warrantee all for under 200.00 they have windows XP pro but I only want it to be able to run one program, no email or office stuff so I am thinking it is a good deal... it exceeds the minimum parameters to run it, so I am happy... 
Have a great day, wherever you are....


----------



## Ena

Good day everyone. Taking my time here this morning with a leisurely wake up coffee. 

Trying out a recipe later for blueberry and lemon coffee cake. 

Hmm. Another coffee or get moving? What to do? ;-)


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Trying out a recipe later for blueberry and lemon coffee cake.


HINT: I am always looking for good recipes for my "Recipes From Shangri-La" section of my web site. All submissions gratefully received.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. I was up earlier and decided I wasn't finished sleeping so went back to bed for 1/2 an hour but work up 3 hours later 

I finished packaging the little goodie bags for Mother's day so today I get to work on some computer instructions for burning a CD and some more budget work for the club.

It's still raining and cold here, but the fellows are coming tomorrow to install our air conditioners so we'll be ready if we ever do get summer 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Marc, I stumbled across this recently, and thought you might be interested. Photos and some stories of NYC from 1965-1995. Powerful, but terrible.

Brutal New York - 1965/95 - SkyscraperCity


----------



## Rps

Two retired professors were vacationing with their wives at a hotel in Miami. They were sitting on the patio one hot day when the history professor asked the psychology professor " Have your read Marx?"; To which the psych prof replied, " Yes, and I think it's this damn wicker chair".


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, I stumbled across this recently, and thought you might be interested. Photos and some stories of NYC from 1965-1995. Powerful, but terrible.
> 
> Brutal New York - 1965/95 - SkyscraperCity


Really powerful, Sonal. Merci, mon ami.

I was a substitute teacher in District 7 -- Harlem. Some subs did not make it past lunchtime. I was called in day after day after day since I was able to control the classes. I told each class, mostly African-Americans and Hispanics about their history. The principal did not mind that I was not teaching the subject for which I was hired to teach, since most subs just were there as a warm body and sent students to the VP's office. Many students were amazed that I knew so much about the history of African-Americans and Hispanics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Two retired professors were vacationing with their wives at a hotel in Miami. They were sitting on the patio one hot day when the history professor asked the psychology professor " Have your read Marx?"; To which the psych prof replied, " Yes, and I think it's this damn wicker chair".


Good one, Rp. This is classic Jewish humor a la Uncle Miltie.


----------



## Rps

Actually Marc, classic Jewish humour would be: A man walks into a doctor's office, hands the doctor a note which state" I can't talk, please help me!".

The doctor sez: " Place your one hand on the table and fan out your hand". The man was puzzled at how this would help him but, the doctor is the doctor, so he does what is asked. The doctor then takes a large book and smashes it on the man thumb.
"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!, sez the man.
" Progress", sez the doctor, " We'll work on B tomorrow".


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Really powerful, Sonal. Merci, mon ami.
> 
> I was a substitute teacher in District 7 -- Harlem. Some subs did not make it past lunchtime. I was called in day after day after day since I was able to control the classes. I told each class, mostly African-Americans and Hispanics about their history. The principal did not mind that I was not teaching the subject for which I was hired to teach, since most subs just were there as a warm body and sent students to the VP's office. Many students were amazed that I knew so much about the history of African-Americans and Hispanics.


That's an interesting story in itself Marc. I bet those students were also amazed that you stood steadily in front of them and taught them their own history, most probably in a manner that showed your own care and interest in the subject. 

Speaking of New York - what would you recommend that a visitor experience on a few day visit. My sister and Mother in law are going to NYC next week and are looking for ideas. 

My M-I-L has limited stamina and only short distance mobility - so nothing too taxing. I'm thinking in the way of must see sights and authentic New York eating experiences. Nathan's Deli? 

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Sonal

Kim, I don't know if this would be too much walking for your mother, but a friend of mine has been highly recommending the tenement museum.

Tenement Museum---New York City Tenement Museum


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually Marc, classic Jewish humour would be: A man walks into a doctor's office, hands the doctor a note which state" I can't talk, please help me!".
> 
> The doctor sez: " Place your one hand on the table and fan out your hand". The man was puzzled at how this would help him but, the doctor is the doctor, so he does what is asked. The doctor then takes a large book and smashes it on the man thumb.
> "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!, sez the man.
> " Progress", sez the doctor, " We'll work on B tomorrow".


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> That's an interesting story in itself Marc. I bet those students were also amazed that you stood steadily in front of them and taught them their own history, most probably in a manner that showed your own care and interest in the subject.
> 
> Speaking of New York - what would you recommend that a visitor experience on a few day visit. My sister and Mother in law are going to NYC next week and are looking for ideas.
> 
> My M-I-L has limited stamina and only short distance mobility - so nothing too taxing. I'm thinking in the way of must see sights and authentic New York eating experiences. Nathan's Deli?
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?


Amazing, I had some of the same classes for a full week and they could not believe that I kept coming back. We swapped "I was so poor growing up that I .............. " stories for some of the time I spent with them, and I even got them to write down some things on paper about what they might do if they found $100.

As for NYC, it is difficult to suggest certain things since your mother-in-law has "limited stamina". I am not sure what the wait times for certain things, such as the Empire State Building or the Statue of Liberty are these days. Taking the three hour Circle Line Cruise around NYC is a great way to get a sense of the Island of Manhattan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Kim, I don't know if this would be too much walking for your mother, but a friend of mine has been highly recommending the tenement museum.
> 
> Tenement Museum---New York City Tenement Museum


Interesting, Sonal. My grandparents lived on Mott Street and Hester Street back at the turn of the century when it was the Jewish neighborhood of "Five Points". Back then, the lower east side of NYC was the most heavily concentrated area of humanity on earth. Of course, their tenement did not look like the one in this museum.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Kim, I don't know if this would be too much walking for your mother, but a friend of mine has been highly recommending the tenement museum.
> 
> Tenement Museum---New York City Tenement Museum


Oh how interesting Sonal, thanks for the suggestion - I will tuck it away for sometime in the future when I get to visit NYC. I would love to go on those tours - all of them. I fear it would be too much walking/standing for Mom though.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh how interesting Sonal, thanks for the suggestion - I will tuck it away for sometime in the future when I get to visit NYC. I would love to go on those tours - all of them. I fear it would be too much walking/standing for Mom though.


That is why the Circle Line tour is **** for older people, Kim. No standing.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Amazing, I had some of the same classes for a full week and they could not believe that I kept coming back. We swapped "I was so poor growing up that I .............. " stories for some of the time I spent with them, and I even got them to write down some things on paper about what they might do if they found $100.
> 
> As for NYC, it is difficult to suggest certain things since your mother-in-law has "limited stamina". I am not sure what the wait times for certain things, such as the Empire State Building or the Statue of Liberty are these days. Taking the three hour Circle Line Cruise around NYC is a great way to get a sense of the Island of Manhattan.



How intriguing that you actually got them engaged in activities such as the $100 "If" exercise. You obviously earned enough of their respect that they were willing to participate to this degree.


Thanks for the Circle Cruise Line suggestion - I think we have a winner here...the 3 hour tour around the island. They can sit in comfort and view the skyline and various significant and historic areas around Manhattan. Perfect. The Brooklyn Pizza Tour sounds fabulous too - wish I could be there to join them.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> That's an interesting story in itself Marc. I bet those students were also amazed that you stood steadily in front of them and taught them their own history, most probably in a manner that showed your own care and interest in the subject.
> 
> Speaking of New York - what would you recommend that a visitor experience on a few day visit. My sister and Mother in law are going to NYC next week and are looking for ideas.
> 
> My M-I-L has limited stamina and only short distance mobility - so nothing too taxing. I'm thinking in the way of must see sights and authentic New York eating experiences. Nathan's Deli?
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?


This might be on the tourist stuff, I don't know, as someone took me there, but one place we went to was BAttery Park, it was amazing to see the statue O L, and all the artists who paint and draw right there, for a song... (I don't know what it costs for a rendition of their 'song' today, but I got 2 incredible watercolours to the tune of 25.00 pr.) 

Yes, that was awhile ago but I thought them to be insanely inexpensive for the work even then ... and there were benches to sit on and a nice park by the water to meander and see all the artists at their work. ... however if this is not an interest, it is still fun to look across the water... and there is also a boat ride.... to the island (or was) 

There wasn't much that didn't grab my attention anywhere in NYC... I loved it all ! :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

"There wasn't much that didn't grab my attention anywhere in NYC... I loved it all !" True, although unless you have loads of money, it is best not to take cabs and just walk or take the subway (which is an experience in and of itself). Still, one needs to be able to walk well, or go up and down stairs in to and out of the subway stations.


----------



## winwintoo

When you google "NYC bus tours" you get dozens of hits. 

When my sister and I went to Hawaii a few years ago, the first thing we did was sign up for some island tours. We ended ups seeing a lot of things we wouldn't have seen otherwise and someone told us what we were looking at. We did the same in Houston - took a bus tour to Galveston and learned way more about the area than we would have otherwise.

I'm not much of a traveller, so that's the sum total of my experience 

Margaret


----------



## KC4

Yeah - great ideas thanks gang - Too much to see and do it all in a couple of days. I'll just have to go with them another time to check out additional sights and experiences.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> When you google "NYC bus tours" you get dozens of hits.
> 
> When my sister and I went to Hawaii a few years ago, the first thing we did was sign up for some island tours. We ended ups seeing a lot of things we wouldn't have seen otherwise and someone told us what we were looking at. We did the same in Houston - took a bus tour to Galveston and learned way more about the area than we would have otherwise.
> 
> I'm not much of a traveller, so that's the sum total of my experience
> 
> Margaret


Margaret, would you believe that I never took a NYC bus tour? I would walk or take the subway whenever I was showing someone around NYC. Of course, I might think otherwise if I was in NYC today.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> HINT: I am always looking for good recipes for my "Recipes From Shangri-La" section of my web site. All submissions gratefully received.


Check your inbox 

It's moist, not too sweet so I'd make it again.


----------



## SINC

Received and gratefully so, thanks Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yeah - great ideas thanks gang - Too much to see and do it all in a couple of days. I'll just have to go with them another time to check out additional sights and experiences.


It's the "couple of days" that is also problematic. Still, why not take in a Broadway play?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "There wasn't much that didn't grab my attention anywhere in NYC... I loved it all !" True, although unless you have loads of money, it is best not to take cabs and just walk or take the subway (which is an experience in and of itself). Still, one needs to be able to walk well, or go up and down stairs in to and out of the subway stations.


I am embarrassed to admit we had a limo.... and just got out where we wanted.... :baby:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I am embarrassed to admit we had a limo.... and just got out where we wanted.... :baby:


Cool. I can just imagine a limo getting stuck in rush hour "gridlock". You would still be there today, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. I can just imagine a limo getting stuck in rush hour "gridlock". You would still be there today, Leslie.


Considering who I was with I wouldn't have minded .....  :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. SAP is done for the day and I am off to scan the web for tomorrow, although I did get a bit of help from Kim on chinglish. See the worst mexican restaurant ad ever today, watch your back when fishing in Oz and women addicted to porn, all for your reading pleasure.

Later . . .


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all.

I'm at watching Gerry Ryan's funeral on the web.
I hope it will bring consultation and comfort to those that are in mourning.
..............
Jamál 9 / May 6

_We, verily, have fallen short of Our duty to exhort 
men, and to deliver that whereunto I was bidden 
by God, the All-Mighty, the All-Praised.
Bahá'u'lláh

Is there any excuse left for any one in this Revelation? 
No, by God, the Lord of the Mighty Throne!
My signs have encompassed the earth, and My power
enveloped all mankind.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Morning, Caman. 

Caman, as Wordworth once wrote,

"We will grieve not, but rather find
Strength in what remains behind.
For that which having been
Must ever be."

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I shall make some breakfast for one and all as they arise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Considering who I was with I wouldn't have minded .....  :lmao:


Do tell, Leslie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Do tell, Leslie.


I concur.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Sunny but cool here today. Really rained last night, just what my weeds needed.

I was complaining to my neighbour about the weeds and life in general when she said that she knew someone who had a monetary debt that they couldn't pay and was so deeply troubled that he drove his vehicle to the edge of a cliff. He was parked there for over an hour with the engine running and the wheels moving closer to the edge, when some concerned citizens "passed the hat" and raised $5000. I was impressed! I asked did they know who these people were and my neighbour said; " Yes, the passengers on the bus".


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast again Marc! It's another dreary snow filled day here in Calgary (sigh).



friend said:


> I concur.


+1 Spill it, Leslie!
(snOrt!)

Caman - It's wonderful that so many want to pay their respects to Gerry Ryan that his funeral is being webcast. 

Don - Off to check out SAP in a few minutes. You must still have snow there too. Ugh. 

Rp - Glad to hear your weeds are happy. Maybe all we need to do is find a new market for lawn weeds. Love the bus driver joke. Hahahah!


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, this is true, I never thought that my lawn would turn into California Mix.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

Today, I'm deep in bureaucracy. We get an annual grant to help with social club finances. The $2K is welcome, but some hoops need to be jumped through in order to get the money. And, guess who is doing the jumping?

There are rules of course. We could use the money to buy a piano, but we can not use the money to tune the piano we already have. We could use the money to buy a new suffleboard table, but not to buy a new cover for the one we already have.

We desperately need new chairs for our coffee room, but we can't use the grant to purchase them. In the silly way of many government agencies, they came along about a year ago and changed out the perfectly good chairs that were in the lobby with some nasty looking black ones, while we were begging for coffee room chairs.

sigh

On a lighter note, our coffee machine was broken into last summer, so we can no longer put money in the slot to pay for coffee. The payment is now an honour system consisting of a coffee can with a slot on top. Everybody knows this - or should - yet yesterday morning, we discovered that someone had again broken into the coffee machine, ruining the locking mechanism. Some people are too dumb to live.

And in other good news, the fellows will be installing my air conditioner today. At least the A/C will block one window so I can no longer get a good view of the snow on the lawn 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all.

Good one, Rp.

Margaret, sounds like typical governmental regulations. Next, they will say you have to spend the money by Mother's Day to get this grant.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Good one, Rp.
> 
> Margaret, sounds like typical governmental regulations. Next, they will say you have to spend the money by Mother's Day to get this grant.


Don't laugh. Last year we didn't get the grant money until mid-November and it all had to be spent by the end of December - which meant that some 80-year-old women were out in -40 weather spending this money.

Of course each level of bureaucracy pointed a finger at the level above it for the money being so late. This year we complained to the top dogs and we got the paperwork earlier, who knows when the actual money will arrive. If the cheques don't get here until November again, yours truly will be protesting in the legislature. Maybe I'll borrow Don's pink bikini to make the protest more effective


----------



## Dr.G.

A grand idea, Margaret. Go Pink!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, this is true, I never thought that my lawn would turn into California Mix.


That's rich!! I love it.



winwintoo said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Today, I'm deep in bureaucracy. We get an annual grant to help with social club finances. The $2K is welcome, but some hoops need to be jumped through in order to get the money. And, guess who is doing the jumping?
> 
> There are rules of course. We could use the money to buy a piano, but we can not use the money to tune the piano we already have. We could use the money to buy a new suffleboard table, but not to buy a new cover for the one we already have.
> 
> We desperately need new chairs for our coffee room, but we can't use the grant to purchase them. In the silly way of many government agencies, they came along about a year ago and changed out the perfectly good chairs that were in the lobby with some nasty looking black ones, while we were begging for coffee room chairs.
> 
> sigh
> 
> On a lighter note, our coffee machine was broken into last summer, so we can no longer put money in the slot to pay for coffee. The payment is now an honour system consisting of a coffee can with a slot on top. Everybody knows this - or should - yet yesterday morning, we discovered that someone had again broken into the coffee machine, ruining the locking mechanism. Some people are too dumb to live.
> 
> And in other good news, the fellows will be installing my air conditioner today. At least the A/C will block one window so I can no longer get a good view of the snow on the lawn
> 
> Take care, Margaret


That reminds me one time when we had a Ministry of the Environment officer come visit us at the shop. First off, this guy had an attitude. He donned a nylon jacket with a pull down flap with MOE on the back - kind of like the FBI wears. My Dad toured the shop with him all the while he pointed out things we were doing wrong. Finally we stopped at the paint booth. We had been using our sandblasting booth for painting and the exhaust vented to the outside. The MOE officer stated we couldn't vent to the atmosphere. When my Dad asked why, he claimed it was harmful to the environment. To which my father replied, "Well then you had better go to the highway and stop the Ministry of Transportation from painting lines on the road then."

He wasn't impressed.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, all.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon Sonal, I do believe you are just in time for high tea in St. John's, aren't you? It just before 4:00 p.m. there now.


----------



## MaxPower

We're coming up to 3PM right now Don.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> We're coming up to 3PM right now Don.


I made the post just before 12:30 noon here, and since St. John's is 3 1/2 hours ahead, that would make it 4:00 there, not in Ontario.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's 430PM here, 4PM in Halifax, and 3PM in ON. So, we can start High Tea whenever Sonal wants. She is in charge of tea time ................. I just make it and serve it.


----------



## Sonal

Tea time is whenever anyone shows up and asks for tea.

I realize that makes it difficult to plan, Marc, but I have faith in you.


----------



## Ena

Sonal said:


> Tea time is whenever anyone shows up and asks for tea.
> 
> I realize that makes it difficult to plan, Marc, but I have faith in you.


Tea time for me is every two hours starting at 10 am my time zone. Not fixated on the two hour bit as long as it's not too far over the two hours


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea time is whenever anyone shows up and asks for tea.
> 
> I realize that makes it difficult to plan, Marc, but I have faith in you.


Well, Sonal, it is just past 4PM where you are, so High Tea is being served to you right now. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Tea time for me is every two hours starting at 10 am my time zone. Not fixated on the two hour bit as long as it's not too far over the two hours


Ann, your tea shall be served to you as well. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I made the post just before 12:30 noon here, and since St. John's is 3 1/2 hours ahead, that would make it 4:00 there, not in Ontario.


Hmmm. Your previous post was at 2:27 PM my time. This post was at 3:00 PM and my clock now says 4:36 PM. For the record, I thought you were referring to Ontario time.

I must be caught in a time warp.......


----------



## Dr.G.

"I must be caught in a time warp....... " Try living in NL, Warren. Paix, mon ami. How are the boys and little Gizmo?


----------



## MaxPower

All three are good Marc.

We're off to T-Ball practice in a few minutes. we need to get a bit more control over the kids. Last week was absolute chaos. Imagine 10 kids going after the same ball. I have to think of another approach, although it should be up to the coach. I was head coach, but had to step down because I was uncertain that I would be able to properly fulfill my duties.


----------



## Sonal

Lovely tea.

Under the category "Tales from my job", I was analyzing a quote for windows today. My window supplier is about the least organized person I've met, but her prices are good once we sort out the errors.

So I was looking at a price for supply only, and I added everything up and compared it to the last invoice I had from her, which is supply and install. And the price for supply only is.... higher. Apparently, she's paying us to install her windows? 

The sad part is that we're still arguing over the most recent invoice, because I think she's made an error and is charging up too much compared to her earlier invoices.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Time to float away on a dream cloud.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> All three are good Marc.
> 
> We're off to T-Ball practice in a few minutes. we need to get a bit more control over the kids. Last week was absolute chaos. Imagine 10 kids going after the same ball. I have to think of another approach, although it should be up to the coach. I was head coach, but had to step down because I was uncertain that I would be able to properly fulfill my duties.


Reminds me when I coached soccer. Had to try to explain the idea of a dribble and a pass, rather than a mad rush by everyone at the ball at mid-field, including the goalie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Lovely tea.
> 
> Under the category "Tales from my job", I was analyzing a quote for windows today. My window supplier is about the least organized person I've met, but her prices are good once we sort out the errors.
> 
> So I was looking at a price for supply only, and I added everything up and compared it to the last invoice I had from her, which is supply and install. And the price for supply only is.... higher. Apparently, she's paying us to install her windows?
> 
> The sad part is that we're still arguing over the most recent invoice, because I think she's made an error and is charging up too much compared to her earlier invoices.


Glad you liked the tea. Sad to think that there are people who do business this way.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> All three are good Marc.
> 
> We're off to T-Ball practice in a few minutes. we need to get a bit more control over the kids. Last week was absolute chaos. Imagine 10 kids going after the same ball. I have to think of another approach, although it should be up to the coach. I was head coach, but had to step down because I was uncertain that I would be able to properly fulfill my duties.


Haha Warren..that reminds me when Kacey was about that age and playing soccer. The whole Purple Sharks team wold mob the ball (sometimes even the goalie) and the ball would traverse the field (and sometimes off the field) this way. 

Hilarious.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Glad you liked the tea. Sad to think that there are people who do business this way.


She's not a bad person. She's just disorganized and colossally bad with numbers. 

Still... but for us, I don't know how she stays in business.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> She's not a bad person. She's just disorganized and colossally bad with numbers.
> 
> Still... but for us, I don't know how she stays in business.


Valid point, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night. First one in The Cafe Chez Marc can start the TGIF Breakfast. Merci.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> I concur.


Ahhh ... a blast from the past ...I was offered the chance to become a permanent NY citizen, perhaps I should have thought more than 2wice,,,, I can tell you we met in N.S and he was ... Irish!! .... sorely tempted I was ...



Sonal said:


> Lovely tea.
> 
> 
> So I was looking at a price for supply only, and I added everything up and compared it to the last invoice I had from her, which is supply and install. And the price for supply only is.... higher. Apparently, she's paying us to install her windows?
> 
> The sad part is that we're still arguing over the most recent invoice, because I think she's made an error and is charging up too much compared to her earlier invoices.


Is there anyway seh could just make out a price list for items? (not sure how her business/ pricing works... (neither does she by the sound of it)

Prices for windows / sizes, no install and one for install?? 

I am certain you have gone into this with her... how about, small windows, med. and large... installed = $$$ and not installed + $$$ could that work?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare a fine TGIF Breakfast and Brunch for everyone as you rise to face the new day. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall also be made throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ahhh ... a blast from the past ...I was offered the chance to become a permanent NY citizen, perhaps I should have thought more than 2wice,,,, I can tell you we met in N.S and he was ... Irish!! .... sorely tempted I was ..." Great story, Leslie. A "pernament NY citizen" .............. New York State or New York City?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the brekkie. Just finished a finicky SAP. For some reason some of the hot links refused to work and it took me an hour extra to solve the issue.

If you go to SAP for no other reason this morning, please do so to see the Japanese magician work his wonders with simple coins. I watched this video many times and for the life of me I do not understand how he does this. Also Kim's find, "Chinglish" begins this morning.

Now, I had better get busy putting together something for the weekend, which will include a great management chart I received from Rp!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, watching the Japanese magician was worth the SAP trip this morning. I have seen variations of some of the tricks, but the hand through the class was great.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all. 

Windy and 10C, but still, it's spring. 
Done the dishes and the laundry and now I will borrow my
neighbors car and go and collect my serviced screen that is ready.
.......
Jamál 10 / May 7

_Lauded be Thy name, O my God! I am so carried 
away by the breezes blowing from Thy presence 
that I have forgotten my self and all that I possess.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Ahhh ... a blast from the past ...I was offered the chance to become a permanent NY citizen, perhaps I should have thought more than 2wice,,,, I can tell you we met in N.S and he was ... Irish!! .... sorely tempted I was ...


Irish eh? Tempted eh? Sorely tempted eh? 
If Anna had been with you she would have said: 
-What are you waiting for? 
You won the lotto. Collect your winnings.   

Anna is a lucky girl indeed, you know.
I came with all taxes already paid.   :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Great pic this morning ................... and you come with your taxes already paid??? Cool.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.



macdoodle said:


> Is there anyway seh could just make out a price list for items? (not sure how her business/ pricing works... (neither does she by the sound of it)
> 
> Prices for windows / sizes, no install and one for install??
> 
> I am certain you have gone into this with her... how about, small windows, med. and large... installed = $$$ and not installed + $$$ could that work?


That's what we were trying to get her to do, but somehow, the numbers never work out to be the same.

There are exactly 3 types of windows in this entire building. This shouldn't be so complicated.

We are hoping to work things out where she supplies the windows and we have someone else install, because she doesn't have much control over her installers and in the next


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Great pic this morning ................... and you come with your taxes already paid??? Cool.


Already paid, indeed. 
I'll thinking of making Anna a t-shirt for our first anniversary saying:
My husband is truly a gift from God,
with no price to pay. :lmao:

We'll see if she will wear it.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone. Not off to a great start for the day. I was taking my son to school, cruising along and listening to The Beatles, not even paying attention to the speed I was going and got nailed for speeding - just months after my record was cleared. Totally my fault, but just didn't need the hassle and extra expense. To top it off the cop guilt tripped me for speeding with the kids in the car.



Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> That's what we were trying to get her to do, but somehow, the numbers never work out to be the same.
> 
> There are exactly 3 types of windows in this entire building. This shouldn't be so complicated.
> 
> We are hoping to work things out where she supplies the windows and we have someone else install, because she doesn't have much control over her installers and in the next


Personally Sonal, if I were you, I would look for another supplier if what you are saying this is a common occurrence with her. You have to look at how much time you are spending analyzing her invoices to correct her work, then calling her to get it straightened out and then arguing over the outcome. I don't know about you but my time is worth a lot more than saving a few bucks. If you went with a more organized supplier, you might pay a bit more, but you can free up your time to do other things which can translate to savings in other areas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. Sounds like some herbal tea is in your near future today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Sorry to hear about your speeding ticket.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Already paid, indeed.
> I'll thinking of making Anna a t-shirt for our first anniversary saying:
> My husband is truly a gift from God,
> with no price to pay. :lmao:
> 
> We'll see if she will wear it.


Good luck, Caman. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shangrilites! 

Looks like the sun is out here - Woot! Go away SNOW!


And don't come back until Dec 21st!


Marc - Does one of the pups move to its new home this weekend? (sniff) 

Don - Off to check out the magician in SAP - sounds interesting.

Caman - Anna might not wear the T-shirt you have planned, but then hopefully she will also not be the type to wear those inane " I'm with _________" (some derogatory term) with an arrow pointing left or right T-shirts. 

Warren - Woops - sorry to hear you got busted, leadfoot. Those nice cars have such a smooth ride they don't feel like they are going as fast as they really are. I used to drive an old POS Jeep that felt (and sounded) like it must be going light-speed at about 70 km/hr. Red alert! She's breakin' up! I can't hold 'er any longer Captain!


----------



## MaxPower

Really cool magician on the site today Don. My youngest really liked it. He said "He's cool!" I thought I had him figured out at first, but I should have known better.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm afraid the end is near. There's some big yellow light-emitting round thing in the sky this morning. It's pointing it's laser-like beam directly on my windows. 

Going out to buy birthday cake today. Big party for 3 of us tomorrow. Should be fun.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> Personally Sonal, if I were you, I would look for another supplier if what you are saying this is a common occurrence with her. You have to look at how much time you are spending analyzing her invoices to correct her work, then calling her to get it straightened out and then arguing over the outcome. I don't know about you but my time is worth a lot more than saving a few bucks. If you went with a more organized supplier, you might pay a bit more, but you can free up your time to do other things which can translate to savings in other areas.


We work with her because I have yet to find a supplier that can beat her prices, even with the errors. (So far I've had 3 other suppliers look at this.)

We're saving in the range of 10s of thousands of dollars working with her. Her first quote was over $80,000 but I think she multiplied wrong. Now it's down to $45,000. I think it should be around $25,000 - $30,000. 

For every $1 per square foot I analyze off the price, I save roughly $6,000. This is a nickels and dimes kind of a business.

If this was a house, it wouldn't make much of a difference--that's what, 10-15 windows? Here, we're talking over 100 windows. Pennies count.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> We work with her because I have yet to find a supplier that can beat her prices, even with the errors. (So far I've had 3 other suppliers look at this.)
> 
> We're saving in the range of 10s of thousands of dollars working with her. Her first quote was over $80,000 but I think she multiplied wrong. Now it's down to $45,000. I think it should be around $25,000 - $30,000.
> 
> For every $1 per square foot I analyze off the price, I save roughly $6,000. This is a nickels and dimes kind of a business.
> 
> If this was a house, it wouldn't make much of a difference--that's what, 10-15 windows? Here, we're talking over 100 windows. Pennies count.


When your talking that kind of volume, the hassle might be worth it then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. "Marc - Does one of the pups move to its new home this weekend? (sniff)" The first pup was sent on her way to New Jersey yesterday. The next pup leaves in about two hours (he is local). Another pup will be sent to TO next week, and his brother will be picked up then as well (he is local). Looks like we shall be keeping Bubbles, aka Harbour Deep's Party Girl (her CKC registration name). 

How are you and Kacey this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I'm afraid the end is near. There's some big yellow light-emitting round thing in the sky this morning. It's pointing it's laser-like beam directly on my windows.
> 
> Going out to buy birthday cake today. Big party for 3 of us tomorrow. Should be fun.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Kudos a bit early, Margaret. We could cater the party from The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> When your talking that kind of volume, the hassle might be worth it then.


It's the kind of business this is... if it were one unit, it wouldn't matter too much. But then when you multiply it over every unit, it adds up fast. (And tenants wonder why landlords are cheap.  )

We'd been replacing windows just in units we were renovating, but now we need to do the rest of the building because we want to beat the HST. 

Fortunately, though, we only have to do windows once, so when they are all done I don't need to deal with her.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shangrilites!
> 
> Caman - Anna might not wear the T-shirt you have planned, but then hopefully she will also not be the type to wear those inane " I'm with _________" (some derogatory term) with an arrow pointing left or right T-shirts.


Hi Kim.
Well, I don't know about that now.
Yesterday I got this classification lovingly planted in an e-mail:
Dingbat!! :lmao::clap:


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos a bit early, Margaret. We could cater the party from The Cafe Chez Marc.


My actual birthday is on Sunday, so we could have another celebration then at Cafe Chez Marc and combine it with Mother's Day.

After Christmas, Mother's Day is the next worst day to be born on since it places an extra burden of stress on one's children 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## friend

Warren: I got an PM to my account that I thing was meant for you.
_-Hello mister. 
We werry many lika you drive for us car.
OK? 
Come to Neaples yesterday and many fast. 
Yes, no? OK!
Regardios
Enzo Ferrarri_


----------



## friend

winwintoo said:


> My actual birthday is on Sunday, so we could have another celebration then at Cafe Chez Marc and combine it with Mother's Day.
> 
> After Christmas, Mother's Day is the next worst day to be born on since it places an extra burden of stress on one's children
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Just tell them to show you at least double love for a week as compensation
or they sleep in the garage until schools out.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> My actual birthday is on Sunday, so we could have another celebration then at Cafe Chez Marc and combine it with Mother's Day.
> 
> After Christmas, Mother's Day is the next worst day to be born on since it places an extra burden of stress on one's children
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Will do, Margaret. You children should feel blessed and not stressed to have you as a mom ............... regardless of your birth date. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> It's the kind of business this is... if it were one unit, it wouldn't matter too much. But then when you multiply it over every unit, it adds up fast. (And tenants wonder why landlords are cheap.  )
> 
> We'd been replacing windows just in units we were renovating, but now we need to do the rest of the building because we want to beat the HST.
> 
> Fortunately, though, we only have to do windows once, so when they are all done I don't need to deal with her.


Hmmm... I'm looking at a large scale renovation for a high rise condo unit. Basically going to gut it and start again. Unfortunately a lot of utility corridors in unfortunate places making it hard to move/remove walls. There is a cement floor and ceiling also limiting my choices. I never thought about the windows, other than redoing the casings.

Now I'm wondering what, if anything, could or should be done with the windows themselves.

Are you replacing them for energy efficiency, esthetics, safety, functionality, or? I noticed that the lock mechanism does not work on the oversized sliding glass door to the balcony, but since it is on the 14th floor, it's not a huge security concern.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> It's the kind of business this is... if it were one unit, it wouldn't matter too much. But then when you multiply it over every unit, it adds up fast. (And tenants wonder why landlords are cheap.  )
> 
> We'd been replacing windows just in units we were renovating, but now we need to do the rest of the building because we want to beat the HST.
> 
> Fortunately, though, we only have to do windows once, so when they are all done I don't need to deal with her.


Not knowing the specifics or how many windows certainly does affect my initial comment. If it was one or two off, then switching suppliers would be a good move. You're talking a large volume here, so that make a huge difference. It shouldn't matter too much about the HST. As a business owner, I prefer the HST compared to GST & PST. We can't claim any tax credits for PST, just pay it. At least with the HST, we can claim tax credits against the PST portion of it.

From a consumer stand point, I'm not excited about the HST.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Will do, Margaret. You children should feel blessed and not stressed to have you as a mom ............... regardless of your birth date. Paix, mon amie.


I don't know about that, but I sure feel blessed having them as children! God knew I wouldn't be able to handle brats, so He gave me two of his best models and then followed up with an equally amazing daughter-in-law and grandkids. 


Take care, Margaret


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Ahhh ... a blast from the past ...I was offered the chance to become a permanent NY citizen, perhaps I should have thought more than 2wice,,,, I can tell you we met in N.S and he was ... Irish!! .... sorely tempted I was ..." Great story, Leslie. A "pernament NY citizen" .............. New York State or New York City?


State actually, the homestead was in the Hudson Valley...


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Hmmm... I'm looking at a large scale renovation for a high rise condo unit. Basically going to gut it and start again. Unfortunately a lot of utility corridors in unfortunate places making it hard to move/remove walls. There is a cement floor and ceiling also limiting my choices. I never thought about the windows, other than redoing the casings.
> 
> Now I'm wondering what, if anything, could or should be done with the windows themselves.
> 
> Are you replacing them for energy efficiency, esthetics, safety, functionality, or? I noticed that the lock mechanism does not work on the oversized sliding glass door to the balcony, but since it is on the 14th floor, it's not a huge security concern.


If it's a condo, double check if you have the right to change the windows--they may be considered common area, in which case it's up to the condo corporation itself, and they may not be scheduled to do a window replacement for some time.

We're replacing with windows energy efficiency, aesthetics and better functionality. The building is 80 years old and airflow is really bad; it gets hot and stuffy. We looked into a make-up air unit (modern buildings are required to have these) but between building codes and the current layouts, only half the building would benefit from the fresh air, so it's really not worth it to do. The old windows have tiny little sliders, so very little air gets in.



MaxPower said:


> Not knowing the specifics or how many windows certainly does affect my initial comment. If it was one or two off, then switching suppliers would be a good move. You're talking a large volume here, so that make a huge difference. It shouldn't matter too much about the HST. As a business owner, I prefer the HST compared to GST & PST. We can't claim any tax credits for PST, just pay it. At least with the HST, we can claim tax credits against the PST portion of it.
> 
> From a consumer stand point, I'm not excited about the HST.


Unfortunately, residential apartment buildings are GST exempt, so I can't claim the tax credit anyway. (The logic comes from the fact that I can't charge tenants GST for their rent, so I can't claim it either.) 

So for me, it just becomes an extra 8% expense.... on everything. I really hope that they take that into account when they determine next year's rent increase guideline, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Unfortunately, residential apartment buildings are GST exempt, so I can't claim the tax credit anyway. (The logic comes from the fact that I can't charge tenants GST for their rent, so I can't claim it either.)
> 
> So for me, it just becomes an extra 8% expense.... on everything. I really hope that they take that into account when they determine next year's rent increase guideline, but somehow I doubt it.


That stinks. Nothing is easy with the government.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I don't know about that, but I sure feel blessed having them as children! God knew I wouldn't be able to handle brats, so He gave me two of his best models and then followed up with an equally amazing daughter-in-law and grandkids.
> 
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Margaret, take credit where credit is due. Stand up and take a bow for all monters here in The Shang.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> That stinks. Nothing is easy with the government.


If I am lucky, the government might allow me to increase rent by 2%.... even though all my costs go up by 8%. Government is great that way.



Ah well.... no one forced me into this business, so I do what I need to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> State actually, the homestead was in the Hudson Valley...


That area of the Catskills is a great spot in NY State, Leslie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. "Marc - Does one of the pups move to its new home this weekend? (sniff)" The first pup was sent on her way to New Jersey yesterday. The next pup leaves in about two hours (he is local). Another pup will be sent to TO next week, and his brother will be picked up then as well (he is local). Looks like we shall be keeping Bubbles, aka Harbour Deep's Party Girl (her CKC registration name).
> 
> How are you and Kacey this morning?


Good Luck with the pup dispersement... I hope they are all happy and healthy in their new homes. 

All is well here with Kacey and I, thanks. We are both enjoying the break in the weather. I hope it lasts.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> If it's a condo, double check if you have the right to change the windows--they may be considered common area, in which case it's up to the condo corporation itself, and they may not be scheduled to do a window replacement for some time.
> 
> We're replacing with windows energy efficiency, aesthetics and better functionality. The building is 80 years old and airflow is really bad; it gets hot and stuffy. We looked into a make-up air unit (modern buildings are required to have these) but between building codes and the current layouts, only half the building would benefit from the fresh air, so it's really not worth it to do. The old windows have tiny little sliders, so very little air gets in.


Thanks Sonal, I'll check into my rights with regard to the windows, if any. 

I am very surprised that a ready list of do's and don'ts is not available from the condo board or managers. It's not in any of the documentation that I have - I've scoured through it and can only find a dangerously general clause that any renovations must be approved by the Board, or else risk having to be removed/undone. 

I would really prefer not to have to blindly submit multiple iterations of plans until I am lucky enough to hit the acceptable one.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Thanks Sonal, I'll check into my rights with regard to the windows, if any.
> 
> I am very surprised that a ready list of do's and don'ts is not available from the condo board or managers. It's not in any of the documentation that I have - I've scoured through it and can only find a dangerously general clause that any renovations must be approved by the Board, or else risk having to be removed/undone.
> 
> I would really prefer not to have to blindly submit multiple iterations of plans until I am lucky enough to hit the acceptable one.


It'll be buried in the declaration. 

Typically, that stuff that's your responsibility is from the drywall up, plus any mechanicals (plumbing, electrical, HVAC) that serve your unit only, regardless of where it is located. 

Generally though, what you submit shouldn't be a problem unless it affects the common area or another unit. Windows are usually common area because you generally want to keep a consistent look from the outside of the building. Can you imagine what it would look like from the outside if everyone had white window frames but then some owner decided to have dark brown? Or if everyone had the same kind of sliders and then someone else put in something totally different? It would stick out and look weird.

I've been developing condo declarations for one project, so you're looking for something that looks something like this:



> Section 4 Boundaries of Units and Monuments
> 
> The monuments controlling the extent of the units are the physical surfaces mentioned in the boundaries of the units set forth in Schedule "C" attached hereto. However for the purposes of the obligation of the owner to maintain and repair his/her unit, the definition of unit shall include the following:
> 
> a)	each residential unit includes those pipes, wires, cables, conduits, ducts, flues and mechanical or similar apparatus that supply any service to that particular unit only, and that lie within or without the boundaries of the unit as hereinbefore described, including without limitation, the complete Unit HVAC System;
> 
> b)	each residential unit shall exclude structural steel or wood beams, floor assemblies, all concrete, concrete block, wood, steel stud or masonry portions of load bearing walls or columns located within the unit, and such pipes, wires, conduit, ducts, flues and mechanical or similar apparatus that supply any service to more than one unit, or to the common elements, or that may lie within the boundaries of a particular unit as hereinbefore described but which do not service that particular unit"


My Schedule C is not yet complete, so I can't tell you what that would look like. But you would likely have something similar--and if you have to pay to repair it, you usually should be able to renovate it.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> It'll be buried in the declaration.
> 
> Typically, that stuff that's your responsibility is from the drywall up, plus any mechanicals (plumbing, electrical, HVAC) that serve your unit only, regardless of where it is located.
> 
> Generally though, what you submit shouldn't be a problem unless it affects the common area or another unit. Windows are usually common area because you generally want to keep a consistent look from the outside of the building. Can you imagine what it would look like from the outside if everyone had white window frames but then some owner decided to have dark brown? Or if everyone had the same kind of sliders and then someone else put in something totally different? It would stick out and look weird.
> 
> I've been developing condo declarations for one project, so you're looking for something that looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> My Schedule C is not yet complete, so I can't tell you what that would look like. But you would likely have something similar--and if you have to pay to repair it, you usually should be able to renovate it.


OK - Cool. Thanks very much for the help.


----------



## friend

The Guardian listed the 6 most awful football world cup songs.
3 of them I have some relation to: 
Ireland where I left from, Sweden where I live and the US where I'm moving. :lmao:
I'm sure it will have a profane impact on my songwriting.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Luck with the pup dispersement... I hope they are all happy and healthy in their new homes.
> 
> All is well here with Kacey and I, thanks. We are both enjoying the break in the weather. I hope it lasts.


Thanks, Kim. I might have seen Kacey on CBC TV. They were showing clips of Canadian school children at the various war memorials in France, Holland, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> The Guardian listed the 6 most awful football world cup songs.
> 3 of them I have some relation to:
> Ireland where I left from, Sweden where I live and the US where I'm moving. :lmao:
> I'm sure it will have a profane impact on my songwriting.


Cool. While not a soccer fan or follower, I can say that I will hum the tune for my orange and blue every so often. 

YouTube - MEET THE METS (1962) NY Mets Official Song


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Going to bed early tonight.
I'm going up at 6:45 to talk to me lovely wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to pull the pin as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Kim. I might have seen Kacey on CBC TV. They were showing clips of Canadian school children at the various war memorials in France, Holland, etc.


Wow! Was it the news? I'd like to try and find that.


----------



## SINC

Kim, I suspect Marc was just saying in general terms that he saw news footage of Canadian kids and only *MAY* have seen Kacey. More like a wide shot of a bunch of kids where she might just have been. I doubt he positively ID'd her.


----------



## winwintoo

There's a video on this page about some of the kids that made the trip. Sorry, it's CBC and they don't allow a direct link to the video.

Margaret


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, I suspect Marc was just saying in general terms that he saw news footage of Canadian kids and only *MAY* have seen Kacey. More like a wide shot of a bunch of kids where she might just have been. I doubt he positively ID'd her.


Yup - I understand that - I was just wondering if the news or program mentioned the school(s) or maybe just city. That's why I would like to find the program if I can and let her teachers know (if they don't already). Kacey said that there was a lot of people taking pictures etc of them, especially during the beach cleanup.

Those Canadian kids were treated very well by the locals - They had so many treats, tours and souvenirs just given to them.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> There's a video on this page about some of the kids that made the trip. Sorry, it's CBC and they don't allow a direct link to the video.
> 
> Margaret


Thanks Margaret - That's exactly one of the places where Kacey and her school mates were but it was emptier the day they were there. She has many photos of it, including the cross, where of course, they left their tokens of respect. 

They attended a similar ceremony in Ypres.


----------



## winwintoo

I could start a thread "Never a dull moment in Regina"

Just came across this headline:  Attempted robbery at Regina credit union










This is where I bank. This bank is directly across the road from the motel where the armed stand off was earlier this week. The red and white stripped building that you can barely see in the left side of the shot is the Milky Way ice cream stand where I like to to for a treat on a hot day. And, I frequently have to carry several hundred dollars cash for the social club along that street. I'm going to hire a body guard.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start a Saturday Brunch that will be waiting for you when you rise to face a new weekend. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be ready throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, it was just the general sort of CBC background footage. They did interview two students from TO, but other than that, just took wide angle shots of Canadian children.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

8C and bit bleak weather.
Have been busy with the kids this morning.
Needy little bunch they are. 
Driving me bonkers they do. 
Now it's time to feed them and then into the barn they go. :lmao:
.................
Jamál 11 / May 8

_One night, in a dream, these exalted words were
heard on every side: "Verily, We shall render Thee
victorious by Thyself and by Thy Pen. Grieve Thou
not for that which hath befallen Thee, neither be
Thou afraid, for Thou art in safety. Erelong will God
raise up the treasures of the earth-men who will aid
Thee through Thyself and through Thy Name..."
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc & Caman.


----------



## friend

Good morning Sonal. 
All well I hope.


----------



## mrjimmy

Just stopped in to say hi and to grab a coffee before going out to get a birthday gift for my sister in law. She's 50 today! Wow, where does the time go. I'm sometimes left in awe.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thanks for brekkie Marc. SAP is busy uploading the entire site instead of the normal forty files or so. RapidWeaver came out with an update, so all files had to be reloaded to fit the new format. It should be done in 10 minutes or so. Rp's management chart is the second item up this morning, thanks Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Sonal and The Shang's Mr. Basset Hound Man. Morning one and all.

For your sister-in-law's 50th, why not get her a puppy, mrj? Nothing says "Happy Birthday" quite like a hound puppy. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

mrjimmy said:


> Just stopped in to say hi and to grab a coffee before going out to get a birthday gift for my sister in law. She's 50 today! Wow, where does the time go. I'm sometimes left in awe.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Good morning Don and Jimmy.

Don: Hmmm.Ldets see what you are up to today on your web site. 

Jimmy: You have a good day too. 
And Happy Birthday to your sister in-law. :clap:


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

Went tot he annual plant sale in town here and got a ton of plants for cheap. Hosta's $5, Ferns $3, you get the idea. Last year I picked up a full size Rose of Sharon for $5. You have to get up early, but it is worth it for the savings alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Went tot he annual plant sale in town here and got a ton of plants for cheap. Hosta's $5, Ferns $3, you get the idea. Last year I picked up a full size Rose of Sharon for $5. You have to get up early, but it is worth it for the savings alone.


Morning, Warren. Love hostas. Good for you. Plant while the sun shines. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

We do not plant until the first of June here. It is the only way to be sure to avoid killer frosts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We do not plant until the first of June here. It is the only way to be sure to avoid killer frosts.


Same here, Don. Our last snow does not usually come until at least May 24th.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> We do not plant until the first of June here. It is the only way to be sure to avoid killer frosts.


I usually make a rule not to plant until after May 24, but it was a one day sale put on by the garden club, so I had to go.

I spent $54 there. The hostas I bought would have cost me easy $140 at a garden centre.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I usually make a rule not to plant until after May 24, but it was a one day sale put on by the garden club, so I had to go.
> 
> I spent $54 there. The hostas I bought would have cost me easy $140 at a garden centre.


Sounds like a great buy, Warren. Kudos.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: We had quite the storm last night and today we may get some snow and are on track for very high winds 100Kms .....funny last night I went to bed in Bowmanville and this morning I must have woke up in St. John's.

Nice pic in SAP Don, I liked the one of the bird and the monkey ..... And as for planting, the general rule around here is the 24 weekend.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Looks like a good day weather wise here - looking forward to a long walk in the park with my camera.



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. Love hostas. Good for you. Plant while the sun shines. Paix, mon ami.


Agreed! Just don't plant them IN the sunshine!
My spring flowers were ravaged by the ice storm. I may just have to go and get myself some new plants too.

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Good luck with another puppy deployment today. Are the adult dogs really upset when a pup leaves? I'm guessing so. 

Warren - your plant acquisition reminded me of your new front step and stamped walk project. Is that complete now? How does it look?

Mr jimmy - hello to you and Happy Birthday to your sister-in-law. I've been claiming I'm 50 all year although my BD is not until fall. Not entirely untrue - I'm in my 50th year, right! 

Don - off to check out SAP soon. I've recently got another one of my Calgary friends visiting SAP on a regular basis now. They really liked the magician yesterday.

Hi Sonal - You're up early today!


----------



## Sonal

Back from the market. My writing group is coming to my place for brunch tomorrow, so I have overloaded on food.

Here, we don't normally plant until the May 24 weekend, but it's been so warm it's probably safe to plant early.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang! It is finally seasonal here in BC. Too much cold and wet lately for my taste. I am hoping to plant some blueberries and tomatoes today.

And Warren - hostas are the miracle plant. Hardy fellas! I love them!

Kim - enjoy the sunshine. See AB has been getting the short straw lately with regards to the weather.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Back from the market. My writing group is coming to my place for brunch tomorrow, so I have overloaded on food.
> 
> Here, we don't normally plant until the May 24 weekend, but it's been so warm it's probably safe to plant early.


Hi Sonal: I am a member of an organisation entitled the National Council of Teachers of English [ NCTE ]. You should check out their website, they have lots of forums for writing and composition. This isn't a "grammar" site, you might find some of the on line journals interesting..... just a thought,


----------



## KC4

Don - That org chart in SAP is a hoot! 

Anne - The recipe looks good too. Yum! 

Sonal - Good luck with your writer group brunch. Whatcha cookin'?


----------



## Sonal

Thanks RP.

Kim, what to make is still up in the air, so I bought enough stuff for half a dozen different things. I have to decide and make something this afternoon. (I don't want to be cooking instead of working.)


----------



## Ena

Good day all.

After two days of digging the flower beds are cleaned up and have a nice straight edge. Makes me happy as I can't stand to have things untidy. 

I like the way I get new plants. Free! Trade cuttings with neighbours. 

Sunny here so I'll get my rubber boots on and shift some compost. Gardening is my therapy after a day at work with dementia sufferers and gets me outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good morning all: We had quite the storm last night and today we may get some snow and are on track for very high winds 100Kms .....funny last night I went to bed in Bowmanville and this morning I must have woke up in St. John's." Afternoon, Rp. Glad to have you in St.John's enjoying our sunshine and 15C temps this afternoon. Winds of up to 100km/h are considered "strong breezes" here in St.John's, but you can just sit back and relax in the calm ocean breezes today. Care for some ice tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. "Thanks for breakfast Marc. Good luck with another puppy deployment today. Are the adult dogs really upset when a pup leaves? I'm guessing so." Pups don't leave until the 16th, so we have them for another week. 

They were outside on a blanket on the back deck today enjoying the sunshine. Want to get the pup who is going to TO ready for the summer's heat. Of course, there are fresh ocean breezes today, so there is no way we can prepare him for the summer smog of the GTA. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal, Dana and Ann.

Last Mother's Day we got 8 inches of snow, so nothing should be placed outside here until at least early June. 

Saw our first robin and butterfly today. Hope this is a good sign. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have made some ice tea for today's High Tea. Anyone interested? As always, the treats are freshly baked and just out of the oven.


----------



## friend

Sweet Lord.
Late, very late. 
We are going Spanish, I think, eating dinner at 9:20PM. 
Making pizza to kids that will fall asleep in their plates. 
Bad da.


----------



## Sonal

Rather chilly here, so I think my high tea will be a hot tea.


----------



## MaxPower

My plants are tucked away in the garage. I'll plant maybe this week since everything is springing up anyway.

I bought 7 hostas, 2 ferns, 2 phlox, 2 cana lilies and 1 forsythia. I think that's all. Everything for $56. I can't complain and I am more than happy to save some money. the forsythia is small , and won't look like much for a while, but is worth it for $2.


----------



## winwintoo

*Wasn't That a Party*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Good turnout for the birthday party. About 40 people showed up and we ran out of cake. There's another cake in the fridge though and they can have that on Monday if they want.

I'm going to have a quick nap before I head out for birthday BBQ at the kids house.

Take care, Margaret

PS It's carrot cake, but not the kind with cream cheese icing so I don't want any more. Ice cream in the freezer. Help yourself.


----------



## KC4

Just came back from the organic Whole Foods store. (They should cal it the Whole Pay cheque store) ... I bought something I've never heard of before - Coconut flour - Now, because I have no idea how to use it, I need to go searching for recipes!

I also got into the Shang's plant theme and bought a hanging petunia - An interesting one with GREEN and purple flowers. Then I gave it to my Mother-in Law for Mother's Day. She has a perfect place to hang it where it will get the sun, but stay warm enough not to freeze. 

I also found some fabulous looking heirloom tomatoes. Yum.. Soon to make a big salad with them, pea sprouts, chevre, fresh mushrooms, yellow peppers, radishes and baby romaine lettuce.

Happy Birthday Margaret! Glad you have had a good party!


----------



## Ena

Hurray! Major garden digging is done for now. Three days of it and am glad I can still do it with no ill effects. 

Got a nice sit down job to do before supper. Making up a hanging basket. Will have to keep it inside for at least two weeks. 

Bought some heliotrope as I love the scent of them.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Late again I'm afraid.
Well well.
Until tomorrow so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to get up early to make a special Mother's Day brunch for one and all ......................... especially my wife. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there in The Shang ........... and ehMacLand. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

*Happy Mothers Day...*

Goodnight to one and all, have a good night's sleep and remember dad's and kids... you have to be up early to make breakfast for 'mom' ...

And 'mom' you have to stay in bed and pretend you don't know 'nuttin' ... even if you do smell the bacon a bit crisp.... (= burned,) and hear the toast fall on the floor, and some wee voice whispering 'don't tell' .... and you get one good egg from a dozen ... the rest are cooking in the pan with broken yolks... (how to make the cake for dinner??) 

Sit nicely in bed and don't mind the orange juice with 'pips' or the napkins they found in a 'bag' (marked for return actually) gracing the tray, missing one leg ... (jusr hold it with your knee mom...it'll be fine, or a pillow prop.. )

Somehow you will manage the sad cold breakfast, weak tea... oh! it's coffee?? ... sorry ...
and keep the tray balanced until you are done, why? because some sweet souls with hearts filled with love, longing to show you how much you are loved, trying their best to keep from asking if you like it, and watching your eyes for silent assurance they have done well, not that they couldn't do it on any other day, but because this is the day when they are 'allowed' to acknowledge how much they care..... without appearing weak.... and as you look round and see their hope they have done well, and that you like it, waiting for you to whisper how wonderful this truly is, the 'pip's' melt in the juice, coffee is perfect, the eggs become warm, the bacon is the best ever, and the toast with a bit of fluff, is perfect with a daub of jam... :love2: (strawberry if I recall correctly.... ) 

Happy Mothers Day.....


----------



## Sonal

Happy Mother's day, everyone.

Just about to go to bed after preparing brunch for tomorrow for my writer's group so that tomorrow we can just work without me having to get up to cook. (Kim, I have a warm lentil salad, a ricotta, chevre and cranberry tart, strawberries, and croissants and muffins from the market.)

My own mother is actually in Haiti at the moment (she's president of the North American umbrella organization for temples in our religious community) and my mother's day present to her turned to be booking a flight home for her ASAP since the roughing it turned out to be much rougher than she anticipated. 

Anyway, goodnight everyone, and see you in the morning.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.


A wee bit cold here with a mere 7C and overcast.
Going in awhile to collect my repaired screen.
Happy Mothers Day to all ye mommies.  :clap: :love2:
...............
Jamál 12 / May 9

_O Son of Man!
For everything there is a sign. The sign of love is
fortitude under My decree and patience under My trails.
Bahá'u'llah

God, who sees all hearts, knows how far our lives
are the fulfillment of our words.
Ábdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and a special happy day to all you Moms.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone and Happy Mother's Day to all of the Moms.

Today the boys and I are going to make my wife breakfast in bed served with some Mother's Day cake. Just remember to cherish the time you have with your mothers. You will never realize how much she has sacrificed and loves you until she is gone. It's been 13 years since I lost my Mom and I think of her every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Don and Warren. 

"Just remember to cherish the time you have with your mothers. You will never realize how much she has sacrificed and loves you until she is gone. It's been 13 years since I lost my Mom and I think of her every day. " So very, very true, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning to the rest of you who have yet to enter The Shang this morning. I have prepared our special Mother's Day Brunch for everyone this morning. So, relax, and enjoy some quality time with us here in The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy Mother's day, everyone.
> 
> Just about to go to bed after preparing brunch for tomorrow for my writer's group so that tomorrow we can just work without me having to get up to cook. (Kim, I have a warm lentil salad, a ricotta, chevre and cranberry tart, strawberries, and croissants and muffins from the market.)
> 
> My own mother is actually in Haiti at the moment (she's president of the North American umbrella organization for temples in our religious community) and my mother's day present to her turned to be booking a flight home for her ASAP since the roughing it turned out to be much rougher than she anticipated.
> 
> Anyway, goodnight everyone, and see you in the morning.


Sonal, what a grand Mother's Day gift for your mom.


----------



## friend

Got my screen back.
I should of course have checked it in the shop before leaving.
Finger marks around the whole three sides of it, dirty marks here
and there and line(which looks like being under the surface) on a couple of places. 
Greesy fingermarks, I should add. Fat stain, which will be very difficult t remove.

I'm going back tomorrow and I'm going to demand my money back.
A lot of people lack pride in their work today, that's one of the problems
in todays society. lack of pride in ones work and no respect for others and thier property. tptptptp


----------



## Rps

You are right Caman, this is just another example of an egocentric society that teaches everyone to leave their mark!


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Got my screen back.
> I should of course have checked it in the shop before leaving.
> Finger marks around the whole three sides of it, dirty marks here
> and there and line(which looks like being under the surface) on a couple of places.
> Greesy fingermarks, I should add. Fat stain, which will be very difficult t remove.
> 
> I'm going back tomorrow and I'm going to demand my money back.
> A lot of people lack pride in their work today, that's one of the problems
> in todays society. lack of pride in ones work and no respect for others and thier property. tptptptp


Once you get your money back Caman, put some warm water in a bowl and add a bit if dish detergent and some vinegar, it will rid you of those dirty fingermarks, use a soft cloth with just warm water to rinse and another to dry and buff up... I do this m'self to clean my screen and the LCD screen as well... does a great job, damp, not sloppy wet will do the trick.... 

did you get breakfast in bed this morning???:lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Happy Mother's Day to all the Mommies, stand in Moms, adopted Moms, Honorary Moms and in general mothering types out there, whether they be near, far or dearly departed. 

Looks like a great day!


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> did you get breakfast in bed this morning???:lmao:


I wear the trousers in this family, thank you very much. 
I'm a big boy, I can mess up my own breakfast. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Made brunch for my wife and son today, and spent some quality time with my wife and the doxies, discussion the renos we are about to undertake tomorrow to qualify to become foster parents.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Made brunch for my wife and son today, and spent some quality time with my wife and the doxies, discussion the renos we are about to undertake tomorrow to qualify to become foster parents.


Afternoon to you too. 
Good look with the planing. :clap:
Ye will be good foster parents, I'm sure. 
I just hope that ye will have local foster kids, that are used
to the snow and the weather, so the doesn't have to be curled up 
inside at all times.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon to you too.
> Good look with the planing. :clap:
> Ye will be good foster parents, I'm sure.
> I just hope that ye will have local foster kids, that are used
> to the snow and the weather, so the doesn't have to be curled up
> inside at all times.


Afternoon, Caman. Thanks for the words of support. The foster children that would come into our care would be from the St.John's area. As well, we are renovating a room to accept infants. Sadly, there is a growing need for foster parents to take children under six months of age. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

What a glorious afternoon at 15° in bright sunshine. That sun is streaming through the large windows of the motor home as I sit watching the PGA championship with the screen door and all the windows wide open. Great fresh air and no wind as this shot from my iPhone shows.

Did I mention I am having a cold one?


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to take my wife out to her favorite Chinese restaurant here in St.John's. A small establishment, but very authentic, with mostly people from China eating there. It is owned by my next door neighbor, so we alway get a free dessert, and I tip his niece well. So, it's a win-win for Mother's Day. Later, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hope you have a great dinner Marc et al!


We were invited out to a Nepalese restaurant last night by some foodie friends. 

I ate (part of) a Yak steak. Yak. (literally) 
OK - so now I can say I've been there, done that, won't do it again. The Yak wants out. 
Yak.
Hope the renos go smoothly! 


Don - The motor home screen view looks great. What a nice home away from home! Woot!


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. Thanks for the words of support. The foster children that would come into our care would be from the St.John's area. As well, we are renovating a room to accept infants. Sadly, there is a growing need for foster parents to take children under six months of age. We shall see.


6 months. 
That is sooo sad. :-(


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Don - The motor home screen view looks great. What a nice home away from home! Woot!


Agree, really nice. 
That's what I want to have. :clap:


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Agree, really nice.
> That's what I want to have. :clap:


Here is a bit wider shot to show my vantage point while watching:


----------



## Sonal

Nice set-up there, Don.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Sonal, it sure works well for just Ann and I. You'll notice one can't have enough cushions on board!


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Here is a bit wider shot to show my vantage point while watching:


Lovely. 
What make is the vehicle?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hope you have a great dinner Marc et al!


We were invited out to a Nepalese restaurant last night by some foodie friends. 

I ate (part of) a Yak steak. Yak. (literally) 
OK - so now I can say I've been there, done that, won't do it again. The Yak wants out. 
Yak.
Hope the renos go smoothly!" 

Thanks, Kim. We had a fine meal .................. passed on anything related to a Yak, however.  

Renos going smoothly???? You jest, of course.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.
Time for bed.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Lovely.
> What make is the vehicle?


'Tis a 2005 Triple E Embassy coach on a 2004 Ford Triton 362 HP V-10 chassis.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> 6 months.
> That is sooo sad. :-(


Caman, a child was put in foster care at the age of 5 days once here in St.John's. This is why we are making a room for one or two young children, and room for an infant, just in case there is a sibling pair of children. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Have an early day tomorrow with the start of Spring semester. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

l Good Evening everyone. Hope all the Mum's on here had a great Mothers day. My son phoned me from North Bay (he has gone up to help a friend dig up weeping tiles) and mine had been quite quiet.

I finally put up a clothesline, hopefully saving some on my hydro bill. It is 60' long so plenty of room for lots of clothes. Had to buy 3 spacers though for it. Will have to use fabric softener now for the towels at least, as they felt like boards after coming down off the line. 

Spent yesterday rearranging my house - funny how ONE decision to move the iguana from upstairs to downstairs meant rearranging FOUR rooms. Bonus being that now I am really fairly happy with using the tv entertainment system in the kitchen for my microwave and cannisters and such. I have always been a master of improvisation! AND I have almost all my curtains and drapes cleaned and rehung. 

Been too edgy to sit down and catch up on my Shang reading, so please forgive me for being in the dark as to what has gone on with all my Shangers. I will trust and hope that you are all well. I have a few new challenges and sitting down quietly in front of the computer doesn't seem to sit well with me right now. tptptptp

Take care all! Nite! :yawn:


----------



## MaxPower

NIce to see you back Jeanne.

Some of my son's T-Ball games will be in Sheffield this year. Should be fun.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Here is a bit wider shot to show my vantage point while watching:


Great Don, noting like a home away from home right out the back door!! kind of like bachelor quarters!! ( even for a day!):clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Cameo said:


> l Good Evening everyone. Hope all the Mum's on here had a great Mothers day. My son phoned me from North Bay (he has gone up to help a friend dig up weeping tiles) and mine had been quite quiet.
> 
> I finally put up a clothesline, hopefully saving some on my hydro bill. It is 60' long so plenty of room for lots of clothes. Had to buy 3 spacers though for it. Will have to use fabric softener now for the towels at least, as they felt like boards after coming down off the line.
> 
> Spent yesterday rearranging my house - funny how ONE decision to move the iguana from upstairs to downstairs meant rearranging FOUR rooms. Bonus being that now I am really fairly happy with using the tv entertainment system in the kitchen for my microwave and cannisters and such. I have always been a master of improvisation! AND I have almost all my curtains and drapes cleaned and rehung.
> 
> Been too edgy to sit down and catch up on my Shang reading, so please forgive me for being in the dark as to what has gone on with all my Shangers. I will trust and hope that you are all well. I have a few new challenges and sitting down quietly in front of the computer doesn't seem to sit well with me right now. tptptptp
> 
> Take care all! Nite! :yawn:



Well you got a lot done Jeanne, I don't blame you for feeling tired, and how true it is when having to move one thing causes the imbalance that forces you to re-do the whole place... :lmao: it just goes from one room to another... I have one rom I am afraid to tackle because I know it will be a whole new project .... involving paint and fabric ... right now I am not up to it ... but soon...  




Dr.G. said:


> Guess it is time to call it a night. Have an early day tomorrow with the start of Spring semester. Paix, mes amis.


Good night Marc, have a good sleep and dream of a new soul to come into your care, whether it be for a day a week or a lifetime... you will both be blessed....:love2:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Kim. We had a fine meal .................. passed on anything related to a Yak, however.
> 
> Renos going smoothly???? You jest, of course.


Yakety Yak (Don't look back)! 



Sonal said:


> Nice set-up there, Don.


+ 1, an Awesome Man Cave! 


Cameo said:


> l Good Evening everyone. Hope all the Mum's on here had a great Mothers day. My son phoned me from North Bay (he has gone up to help a friend dig up weeping tiles) and mine had been quite quiet.
> 
> I finally put up a clothesline, hopefully saving some on my hydro bill. It is 60' long so plenty of room for lots of clothes. Had to buy 3 spacers though for it. Will have to use fabric softener now for the towels at least, as they felt like boards after coming down off the line.
> 
> Spent yesterday rearranging my house - funny how ONE decision to move the iguana from upstairs to downstairs meant rearranging FOUR rooms. Bonus being that now I am really fairly happy with using the tv entertainment system in the kitchen for my microwave and cannisters and such. I have always been a master of improvisation! AND I have almost all my curtains and drapes cleaned and rehung.
> 
> Been too edgy to sit down and catch up on my Shang reading, so please forgive me for being in the dark as to what has gone on with all my Shangers. I will trust and hope that you are all well. I have a few new challenges and sitting down quietly in front of the computer doesn't seem to sit well with me right now. tptptptp
> 
> Take care all! Nite! :yawn:


Hi Jeanne - Sorry to hear of more new challenges for you. Hope they all are easily and quickly resolved. 

A reorganization is a good idea - I should be doing that around here too. 

I love how fresh laundry smells when it's been hanging outside under the sun and in the fresh air.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friend. 

A bleak morning, rain in the air and a mere 6C.
Well well, at least it's time for lunch now.
.................
Jamál 13 / May 10

_From the moment the soul leaves the body 
and arrives in the Heavenly World, its evolution is spiritual, 
and that evolution is: The approaching unto God.
Ábdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare breakfast for everyone and then it is off to work once again in my discussion forums. Three grad courses and one undergrad course online should keep my busy this Spring semester. We shall see. Whatever, enjoy your breakfast and have a fine cup of tea and/or coffee anytime throughout the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello, Jeanne. Good to see you back in The Shang. Your "new challenges" shall be met and overcome, as you have in the past. Excelsior. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good night Marc, have a good sleep and dream of a new soul to come into your care, whether it be for a day a week or a lifetime... you will both be blessed...." What a beautiful thought, Leslie. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc, I see I am just in time for breakfast. Just got SAP up and today there is a video of a ******* sky diver you won't want to miss. I've never seen anything like it. And a short tale from Granddad Fred will make you smile.

Have a good morning, I'm off to scour the web.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, that skydiver might have found a safer way of getting airborne. Such is way of the daredevil.


----------



## Rps

Hello all: The Sky Diver in SAP is interesting ... not sure if it is real or a trick, but interesting. I loved the pet shots.

We actually had snow here yesterday ... Marc we are becoming more like St. John's everyday .... must be an internet thingy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: The Sky Diver in SAP is interesting ... not sure if it is real or a trick, but interesting. I loved the pet shots.
> 
> We actually had snow here yesterday ... Marc we are becoming more like St. John's everyday .... must be an internet thingy.


Morning, Rp. Other than the weather, how is Life treating you and Gail these days?

Rp, the Internet may end here in St.John's, but I don't think that it has anything to do with the snow you are receiving.

The End of the Internet


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, things are moving along well. I've been trying to get a teaching position but we have many OTCs looking for work and they are taking many of the available ESL positions. Hopefully I can do some supply work. One would think with all the influx of newcomers there would be a glut of positions but these are based on government funding and we all know how that works. Maybe Harper will call an election soon to stoke the social budgets........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are moving along well. I've been trying to get a teaching position but we have many OTCs looking for work and they are taking many of the available ESL positions. Hopefully I can do some supply work. One would think with all the influx of newcomers there would be a glut of positions but these are based on government funding and we all know how that works. Maybe Harper will call an election soon to stoke the social budgets........


I don't know the situation in ON re available teaching positions, Rp, but I agree that with the surge in immigration, there should be a "glut of positions" for ESL teachers. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, I have been playing with my mini and was wondering about the iChat. I haven't used it before and would like to, have you any experience with it? I had a Skype account on my Sony and was wondering what provider was best suited to the Mac?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Marc, I have been playing with my mini and was wondering about the iChat. I haven't used it before and would like to, have you any experience with it? I had a Skype account on my Sony and was wondering what provider was best suited to the Mac?


Rp, iChat is native to the Mac and by far the easiest to use. That said, unless the people you wish to converse with are Mac users, there is a bit of finiggling to do to make it work.

Skype on the other hand is cross platform and relatively easy to use.

iChat's features and quality are far superior, but I have found that not enough people having Macs is a major issue.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Don, when I open it up it mentions that I need an account, AIM, Moblieme, Google Talk etc... so do I need to subscribe to Mobileme to make this work. I know you are a supporter of Moblieme as it helps loading everything it seems.
Thoughts?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Rp, iChat is native to the Mac and by far the easiest to use. That said, unless the people you wish to converse with are Mac users, there is a bit of finiggling to do to make it work.
> 
> Skype on the other hand is cross platform and relatively easy to use.
> 
> iChat's features and quality are far superior, but I have found that not enough people having Macs is a major issue.


Rp, I have not used the iChat on my MBP either, so maybe we could set up a time to chat on this platform? Of course, I would have to get it away from my son, who loves the MBP.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Thanks Don, when I open it up it mentions that I need an account, AIM, Moblieme, Google Talk etc... so do I need to subscribe to Mobileme to make this work. I know you are a supporter of Moblieme as it helps loading everything it seems.
> Thoughts?


Rp, no you don't have to buy a MobileMe account. AIM is free, so just register to get an account name and then you can video chat with no problem. I do this occasionally with two friends, one in Calgary and the other in Nipawin, SK.

iChat's ability to have multiple chat participants is a real plus. A Shang video chat for example, could be held with a half dozen folks if you wanted.

While I use my MobileMe account daily, you might not find much value for your $100 when you can accomplish the same free through AIM if iChat access is all you need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, so this is the site to download to set up an account?

Instant Messenger ? AIM ? Instant Message Your AIM and Facebook Chat Buddies for Free


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, so this is the site to download to set up an account?
> 
> Instant Messenger ? AIM ? Instant Message Your AIM and Facebook Chat Buddies for Free


No Marc, that is to set up their software program. All you need is an account and that is done here:

https://reg.my.screenname.aol.com/_...=/BcAG0voGskAAK86C8B2E0voGwUIwSvElVM+NoMAAA==


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, that is to set up their software program. All you need is an account and that is done here:
> 
> https://reg.my.screenname.aol.com/_...=/BcAG0voGskAAK86C8B2E0voGwUIwSvElVM+NoMAAA==


OK. Thanks. Now, if I could only get the MBP out of the hands of my son. Might just have to get a MacMini to go with the various screens we have sitting around the house.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

I've been highly distracted watching multiple birdie cams. hee heee heee... so addictiive...Another hummer baby may hatch out today.

Yep, I will use iChat on occasion too...so count me in for a Shang chat if one occurs. I'll be away from my computer a lot today though - I have many errands to run, places to be... so I will probably miss the hatching, if it occurs. Snork.

Hope all are well today!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. There shall be some tea/coffee waiting for you once you finish up your errands.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

I just got back from taking my oldest to the dentist. His 6 year molars are coming in and impacted on his current molars. As a result the tooth is abscessed and he needed to be on antibiotics for a week. Today they had to extract two of his molars and fill a cavity. Needless to say he is a bit tired and groggy.


----------



## Sonal

Sorry to hear about your son's dental troubles, Warren. Tooth pain has got to be the worst.


----------



## MLeh

The client I use for IMing (Instant Messaging) is Adium,Link as it enables you to have multiple accounts and also allows you to sign in using MSN as well as AIM accounts.

iChat is okay for single conversations, but I prefer the tabs that are available on Adium for carrying on multiple conversations.

I generally lurk on AIM - PM me if you would like my account name.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Sonal. He's no worse for wear. They put him under with gas so he has no recollection of the procedure. All he knows is that he has two teeth for the tooth fairy tonight and he might have enough money afterwards to get some more Pokemon cards.

Man. Those darn things are expensive.


----------



## Ena

Monday greetings from the wet coast. 

Back to work tomorrow after a pleasant week off. Never mind, I'm off again at the end of June. Work gives me all this vacation time that I'm forced to take

Seeing as it's so damp outside I've got no excuse not to tackle the generations of dust bunnies in the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I just got back from taking my oldest to the dentist. His 6 year molars are coming in and impacted on his current molars. As a result the tooth is abscessed and he needed to be on antibiotics for a week. Today they had to extract two of his molars and fill a cavity. Needless to say he is a bit tired and groggy.


 Sad to hear this, Warren. It is never easy to go throgh dental pain, certainly not as a child.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal, Elaine and Ann. Anyone interested in some freshly brewed tea?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal, Elaine and Ann. Anyone interested in some freshly brewed tea?


Sounds perect Marc, I have got a fair amount of things to get done today, but will stop in about 5 min for a cuppa.... it is damp her and chilly, had to turn on the heat and add a sweater.... but it keeps you moving just to stay warm... might end up shampooing the carpets...  or not... :lmao:

I was interested in the AIM site you were all speaking of, that is for a download.. and the site or program Elaine speaks of, is it also free? (for the multiples)... 

Curious to know how this all works...


----------



## Sonal

Tea would be lovely.


----------



## SINC

Leslie, there is nothing to download, Use the AIM link I posted the link for to obtain a screen name and then use the iChat that cam with your Mac to chat via keyboard of video chat in live time where you can see and hear the other person as they can you.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, there is nothing to download, Use the AIM link I posted the link for to obtain a screen name and then use the iChat that cam with your Mac to chat via keyboard of video chat in live time where you can see and hear the other person as they can you.


Thank Don, so you can live chat without using the video if you wish...?

Hmmm, interesting for sure... can you talk without using video?? just voice??


----------



## MaxPower

H iLeslie,

iChat can use instant messaging, video or audio. A handy little program. You can also send photos, files etc over iChat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea coming up for one and all who requested this brew. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got word that I am to receive the first NALD Innovative Technology Award. Nice to get some recognition for one's research and development. Drinks are on the house at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den. 


"FREDERICTON, N.B. – The National Adult Literacy Database (NALD) has created a new award to recognize outstanding achievement in information technology.

The NALD Innovative Technology Award will be presented to a Canadian organization or individual who has developed and implemented a technology initiative that contributes to the advancement of adult literacy and essential skills. Specifically, the product, project or service should promote, support and/or facilitate knowledge exchange within the adult literacy community."


----------



## Rps

Congratulshuns Marc, I can thunk ofs nose ones butter thun u.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Just got word that I am to receive the first NALD Innovative Technology Award. Nice to get some recognition for one's research and development. Drinks are on the house at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den.
> 
> 
> "FREDERICTON, N.B. – The National Adult Literacy Database (NALD) has created a new award to recognize outstanding achievement in information technology.
> 
> The NALD Innovative Technology Award will be presented to a Canadian organization or individual who has developed and implemented a technology initiative that contributes to the advancement of adult literacy and essential skills. Specifically, the product, project or service should promote, support and/or facilitate knowledge exchange within the adult literacy community."


Wooooot! Congratulations Marc! That's awesome. (and I agree with Rp - you deserve it) 
WOOOOOOOOT!

Didn't you receive a NALD award last year too? Maybe that was something different...


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations Marc!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ena

Congratulations Marc! Well done!


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Marc!


----------



## SINC

Great job Marc! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congratulshuns Marc, I can thunk ofs nose ones butter thun u.


Thank you, Rp. I think that you have had just about enough Shirley Temples at The Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Wooooot! Congratulations Marc! That's awesome. (and I agree with Rp - you deserve it)
> WOOOOOOOOT!
> 
> Didn't you receive a NALD award last year too? Maybe that was something different...


Thank you, Kim. No, last year, it was the Council of the Federation Literacy Award, which was for literacy service over a lifetime, with one award going to each province and territory. This award was a national award, with one for the country.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Congratulations Marc!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:





Ena said:


> Congratulations Marc! Well done!





Sonal said:


> Congratulations Marc!





SINC said:


> Great job Marc! :clap:





Rps said:


> Congratulshuns Marc, I can thunk ofs nose ones butter thun u.


Thank you, Warren, Ann, Sonal and Don. Would someone mind giving Rp a lift home???


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hope Rp got home safely. He is too good a friend and too valuable a member of our Shang family to let drink and drive. Luckily, he is also intelligent. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare a nice buffet-style breakfast/brunch table for one and all this morning. This way, you may pick and choose just what you like. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Sunshine and 11C here.
I'm home with coughing Liam, master of keeping da up 
in the middle of the night. :clap::lmao:
He is home today, but is not really unwell, just coughing a bit.
He is getting a wee bit bored at his da that is slowed down
by being awake for 1,5 hours last night, the little bugger. 
Soon his brother are coming home and he can go out with one 
of them meanwhile I call the NVC to see what happen with my letter.
Apparently they received it on the 27th, but told Anna that they only
had copies of our passports and the photos that I sent, but where is
the rest of the documents I included I would like to know. We'll see. 

Congratulations Marc. :clap:
...............
Jamál 14 / May 11

_I have no will but Thy will, O my Lord, and cherish
no desire except Thy desire. From my pen floweth
only the summons which Thine own exalted pen
hath voiced, and my tongue uttereth naught save
what the Most Great Spirit hath itself proclaimed in
the kingdom of Thine eternity.
Bahá'u'lláh

I can of mine own self do nothing: as I hear, I judge:
and my judgement is just; because I seek not mine
own will, but the will of the Father which hath sent me.
John 5:30_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your documentation trail. Must be very frustrating for you and Anna. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents and thanks for the brekkie. Just finished up SAP and the lead two items are very interesting. First a video where a couple play a single guitar demonstrates both talent and co-operation. A free hand climber overcomes an unreachable obstacle. And chef Anthony Bourdain takes exception to a politician who wants to ban salt in restaurants.

Now, I've work to do, later . . .


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Oops, good morning Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Sonal. How are you both this morning?


----------



## SINC

Doing just fine here Marc as I search the web for the wacky and wonderful for tomorrow's SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the "wacky and wonderful" is what makes SAP so interesting. Not enough time to view today's edition just yet, so I shall relax later while viewing the "w & w". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Goodmorning all: Great pictures in SAP today Don, I loved the early winter scene! Thanks to all who helped me with the iChat, I am looking for an inexpensive web-cam for the mini and a microphone, so it will be text for the time being.

Have a good day all....


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> H iLeslie,
> 
> iChat can use instant messaging, video or audio. A handy little program. You can also send photos, files etc over iChat.


Well this is very interesting! I didn't know about all the things it could do! Fascinating...
is there a place (help perhaps,) where I can go to find out more? Thanks for the heads up! 



Dr.G. said:


> Just got word that I am to receive the first NALD Innovative Technology Award. Nice to get some recognition for one's research and development. Drinks are on the house at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den.
> 
> 
> "FREDERICTON, N.B. – The National Adult Literacy Database (NALD) has created a new award to recognize outstanding achievement in information technology.
> 
> The NALD Innovative Technology Award will be presented to a Canadian organization or individual who has developed and implemented a technology initiative that contributes to the advancement of adult literacy and essential skills. Specifically, the product, project or service should promote, support and/or facilitate knowledge exchange within the adult literacy community."


Good morning all! what wonderful news to wake up to Marc! :clap::clap::clap:
It is nice to be acknowledged for one's achievements... you must be very proud! 
Well deserved for sure, will there be any news coverage on this? How about a photo of this award when you have it ... it would be nice to see, I am thrilled for you and I am certain your students will be too! 

Will there be a reception and/ or presentation ceremony? We will of course have to have one here in the shang! Anything special we can bring ?


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. I'm battling a cold here so I'm really congested. Funny, I took a decongestant the other night as a preventative, although I wasn't congested and I woke up in the morning congested. I think it's a conspiracy to get you to buy more OTC Meds.



macdoodle said:


> Well this is very interesting! I didn't know about all the things it could do! Fascinating...
> is there a place (help perhaps,) where I can go to find out more? Thanks for the heads up!


Sure there is. Right here... 

This is a god starting point...
Apple - Mac OS X - What is Mac OS X - iChat


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm battling a cold here so I'm really congested. Funny, I took a decongestant the other night as a preventative, although I wasn't congested and I woke up in the morning congested. I think it's a conspiracy to get you to buy more OTC Meds.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. Right here...
> 
> This is a god starting point...
> Apple - Mac OS X - What is Mac OS X - iChat


Thanks for this, I am sorry to hear you are all stuffed up, it is pollen season sort of,and sometimes when new things begin to grow it affects people who have no allergies just because it is 'new' in the atmosphere. Hopefully it will disappear as quickly as it arrived! 
Take care... (hot lemon and aspirin takes care of most of these things... )


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc - I'll be happy with a large coffee and a toasted bagel and jam please and thanks. 

I'm up for a Shang party,on ichat or whatever to celebrate the award - Count me in.



MaxPower said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm battling a cold here so I'm really congested. Funny, I took a decongestant the other night as a preventative, although I wasn't congested and I woke up in the morning congested. I think it's a conspiracy to get you to buy more OTC Meds.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. Right here...
> 
> This is a *god* starting point...
> Apple - Mac OS X - What is Mac OS X - iChat


This is* all* Steve Jobs needs to hear....
Sorry to hear you are a snuffleupagus this morning Warren. Take 2 green eggs and ham and Who knows, that just might do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. If you get your mini going, I shall have to get my MBP going as well. Would love to chat with you re literacy. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good morning all! what wonderful news to wake up to Marc! 
It is nice to be acknowledged for one's achievements... you must be very proud! 
Well deserved for sure, will there be any news coverage on this? How about a photo of this award when you have it ... it would be nice to see, I am thrilled for you and I am certain your students will be too! 

Will there be a reception and/ or presentation ceremony? We will of course have to have one here in the shang! Anything special we can bring ? " 

Thank you for the kind words, Leslie. There would be a reception in either Calgary or Fredericton, if I was going to be in either of these locations. However, I am a bit swamped with work and renos, so there will just be a low-key presentation here in St.John's. This will all happen at about June 11th or so, and I suspect that MUN will try to piggy-back on this award, since there is a major push to highlight our research initiatives. In fact, I was selected as the "poster child" for the Faculty of Education for this years research publication, which highlights a person from every department, school and faculty here at Memorial. I shall try to get a copy of the picture of me that will be in this publication.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good morning everyone. I'm battling a cold here so I'm really congested. Funny, I took a decongestant the other night as a preventative, although I wasn't congested and I woke up in the morning congested. I think it's a conspiracy to get you to buy more OTC Meds." Afternoon, Warren. Sorry to hear of your cold. We could send out some homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express if you want.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?

Steve Jobs as God .............. An interesting role.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> There would be a reception in either Calgary or Fredericton, if I was going to be in either of these locations. However, I am a bit swamped with work and renos, so there will just be a low-key presentation here in St.John's. This will all happen at about June 11th or so, and I suspect that MUN will try to piggy-back on this award, since there is a major push to highlight our research initiatives. In fact, I was selected as the "poster child" for the Faculty of Education for this years research publication, which highlights a person from every department, school and faculty here at Memorial. I shall try to get a copy of the picture of me that will be in this publication.


Awww - too bad your schedule won't permit a visit to Calgary - Kacey and I would have loved to crash the reception! 

We are doing well, thanks - er, well maybe not Kacey....she just had more dental appliances installed yesterday and has NOT been a happy camper since. Now we both need Advil.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Awww - too bad your schedule won't permit a visit to Calgary - Kacey and I would have loved to crash the reception!
> 
> We are doing well, thanks - er, well maybe not Kacey....she just had more dental appliances installed yesterday and has NOT been a happy camper since. Now we both need Advil.


That would have been nice, Kim. Still, I really don't have the time or money to go out to either city. Such is Life.

Tell Kacey I wish her well.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone.

The Mother's Day supper was good last night and the little goody bags I made up went over really well. People actually stayed for a while visiting after they ate so it was a success all round.

Regarding iChat or whatever, I have used iChat, but prefer Skype since not all my family has Macs. I frequently chat with my son in Taiwan on Skype - something neither of us could afford otherwise.

Skype is free, it's cross platform, and it does conference calls.

Just saying.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. I too like to use Skype with my friend in London, ON, and when my wife is on the road with her office laptop, which is a Dell.


----------



## SINC

And now for something completely different that will hopefully bring a smile to your face:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## winwintoo

Ideas please!

The next event here at the old folks home is Father's Day. We're having a dinner, and I want to make little gift bags for everyone.

I've done candy filled Easter eggs, little baggies for Mother's Day - what can I do for Father's day.

Less than 50 cents each 

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> And now for something completely different that will hopefully bring a smile to your face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


I'm thinking SAP ................... Charley Chaplin would have loved this! It's almost as funny as the youtube of Hitler finding out Michael Jackson is dead. If you haven't scanned that one it is hysterical ..... but please be aware of the coarse language used.


----------



## Rps

winwintoo said:


> Ideas please!
> 
> The next event here at the old folks home is Father's Day. We're having a dinner, and I want to make little gift bags for everyone.
> 
> I've done candy filled Easter eggs, little baggies for Mother's Day - what can I do for Father's day.
> 
> Less than 50 cents each
> 
> Thanks, Margaret


Hi Margaret:

How many involved? I was wondering if a boodle bag of provincial pins, sport team stuff could be gotten in time. Most of the stuff is free for the asking provided you don't need 000's of them. The Roughies must have some stuff they could send you?


----------



## winwintoo

Rps said:


> Hi Margaret:
> 
> How many involved? I was wondering if a boodle bag of provincial pins, sport team stuff could be gotten in time. Most of the stuff is free for the asking provided you don't need 000's of them. The Roughies must have some stuff they could send you?


That's a good idea! I will make some calls. There are usually 60 people for dinner and if we can get free stuff that's even better!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Ena

Good day from the left coast. 

Back to work today so I was out of the house at 6:30 am. Residents glad to see me so it's good to know I've been missed. 
Is it bed time yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Good day from the left coast.
> 
> Back to work today so I was out of the house at 6:30 am. Residents glad to see me so it's good to know I've been missed.
> Is it bed time yet?


Evening, Ann. Bed time???? It is only 931PM here in St.John's. A bit early for bed.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Ann. Bed time???? It is only 931PM here in St.John's. A bit early for bed.


Hmm, what am I doing wrong? 9:30 p.m. is a half hour past bedtime here in Alberta. Mind you, I am up at 4:30 a.m., 8:00 a.m. in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmm, what am I doing wrong? 9:30 p.m. is a half hour past bedtime here in Alberta. Mind you, I am up at 4:30 a.m., 8:00 a.m. in NL.


Don, guess it is clean living and the clean ocean air. 

Still, time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange episode of LOST for those of you who watched tonight. Not sure how things are going to end. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Strange episode of LOST for those of you who watched tonight. Not sure how things are going to end. We shall see.


Aren't ALL Lost episodes strange? I tried to get into the series but I came in halfway and was totally confused. I'll have to try again right from the beginning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make our "Classic Over the Hump Day Breakfast" for one and all as you rise to face the middle of the work week. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Aren't ALL Lost episodes strange? I tried to get into the series but I came in halfway and was totally confused. I'll have to try again right from the beginning.


True, Kim. I missed the second season, and was lost (no pun intended) for much of the series. Luckily, my son, who got me hooked on LOST and 24, filled me in.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc and Sonal, I hope all is well with you this morning.

SAP's up and features a video of a firefighter who put out a blaze in a burning garage. The garage was a marijuana grow op and he apparently inhaled a lot of smoke. The results are predictable, but very funny.

I have to leave early and follow Ann to the dealership with our old van that we gave to the kids. It needs nearly $2,000 worth of repairs (leaking manifold) so guess who is on the hook for this one? Then I have to drive her over to look after Jett today and then back home to finish my own work. All that will take me over an hour. Oh well, I've got more time than money.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Marc both my wife and daughter watch Lost ... I just don't get it. However, they had to get the boxed set and watch the thing in order to get the flow of the thing. That said, to me it was like they had 5 different rooms of writers and they rolled through the rooms for the scripts .... I think the show actually got lost itself before trying to right the ship, so to speak. I'm not a fan of Flashforward either, another disappointment. Fringe is okay, but it is losing it's edge, I think popularity does that. I think producers should bring back the mini series again [ HBO does this ] there were some great short series: Roots, V, Martian Chronicles, Winds of War, Tenko, Thornbirds, Shogun, North and South, not much today in that class..... in my opinion.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all.

Another busy day here in Margaretland. Two big meetings scheduled, plus more work on the grant application.

The "Board" of the social club consists of 12 members - 4 executive as you would expect - and 8 "members" whose only function is to move tables around for different activities. As treasurer, I'm one of the "execs" so I'm not required to move tables, but I decided to see what was involved.

After the dinner on Monday, we folded and stored 6 large banquet tables. Sounds reasonable. but then last night while setting up for bingo, guess what we did?

You got it. We arranged 6 different banquet tables for the bingo players. 

"Why?" I asked.

Well we have to leave the floor open so they can dance when the music comes in.

Let's give that a think.

Once a month music comes in.

Twice a week we set up and remove banquet tables for various bingo games. 

Doesn't take no "new math" to figure it would be less work to leave the banquet tables set up and once a month remove 3 of them to clear the dance floor.

sigh

And, only one man has enough strength to move the bingo machine which is mounted on a plywood base with 4 broken wheels.

sigh, sigh

Have a good day everyone.

Margaret


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning all. A dark and dreary day today. Makes it hard to get motivated even though I have a ton of stuff to do.

I agree Marc, with a double episode left next week, I can't imagine how they are going to tie up LOST. Last night's episode left me with even more unanswered questions. I will be sad to see it go. I think part of the reason for it's demise is due to the writers strike a few years back. These strikes increase production costs which results in longer off seasons and shorter seasons. In the end it's the show that suffers.

Flashforward appears to be loosing steam. It's still a good show, so I haven't given up on it yet. I have just begun to watch Fringe, so I can't really comment on it until I get more into it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal, Don, Rp, Margaret and Warren.

Rp, I had to do the same thing with LOST to get the flow of what was taking place.

Margaret, sounds like interesting times in Margaretland.

Warren, I await next week with great anticipation. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. How are the renos going? Should I ask? Is this a bad question? I have gotten almost nowhere with mine - I seem to be caught in the kangaroo court of the building management company.....

Warren - I used to watch Fringe - I liked its quirkiness, but it jumped the shark early. Doesn't sound like it is getting any better. How are you feeling today? Still SNoRked? 

Margaret - Sometimes logic loses out to habit. Good luck. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. Good luck with your errands today.

Rp - How is Cruzer doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim.

"Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. How are the renos going? Should I ask? Is this a bad question?" What??????????? I can't quite hear your question over all of the banging from the renos ................


----------



## Rps

Cruzer is coming along .... he is a big dog and takes some getting used to, but he is also a gentle giant, so we shall see. He is still pulling Gail around but I think in time they will get insync.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Cruzer is coming along .... he is a big dog and takes some getting used to, but he is also a gentle giant, so we shall see. He is still pulling Gail around but I think in time they will get insync.


Rp, pulling should be something that Cruzer needs to learn not to do. Still, as you say, "in time they will get insync." Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes he is a bit of a problem in this, but he is getting better. We have to remember that he had lived in an enclosed kennel for a long time and the outside world is a wonder to him ... pretty hard to fight nature but he is coming along. I can see why that say it takes 6 months to get a team going. Many people think getting one of these is like going to Walmart .... just grab one off the self .... it takes time, discipline and dedication to develop an effective team.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Warren - I used to watch Fringe - I liked its quirkiness, but it jumped the shark early. Doesn't sound like it is getting any better. How are you feeling today? Still SNoRked?


I still feel like a siamese elephant.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes he is a bit of a problem in this, but he is getting better. We have to remember that he had lived in an enclosed kennel for a long time and the outside world is a wonder to him ... pretty hard to fight nature but he is coming along. I can see why that say it takes 6 months to get a team going. Many people think getting one of these is like going to Walmart .... just grab one off the self .... it takes time, discipline and dedication to develop an effective team.


I know of someone who takes these sort of dogs in as pups and they have to follow strict socialization rules as the pup matures.


----------



## KC4

Hahahaha! Thanks for my morning laugh Warren. Just don't sneeze, OK?

(That might be my all-time favorite Carol Burnett clip)


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I was always amazed at how Tim Conway could keep a straight face during these sorts of exchanges.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hahahaha! Thanks for my morning laugh Warren. Just don't sneeze, OK?
> 
> (That might be my all-time favorite Carol Burnett clip)


My favorite clip was the one where Tim Conway was the dentist and he jabbed himself with the shot of novacaine.


----------



## MaxPower

Nothing these days even comes close to the humor on the Carol Burnett show.

I really liked the one where Tim Conway way was the dry cleaner, but the elephant one is my favourite now.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Nothing these days even comes close to the humor on the Carol Burnett show.
> 
> I really liked the one where Tim Conway way was the dry cleaner, but the elephant one is my favourite now.


Sad, but all too true, Warren. I grew up during the Golden Age of TV comedy. My one claim to fame was when Sid Caesar (of "Your Show of Shows"), who lived in an apartment building about four blocks from where I grew up in Queens, saw me "performing" for my friends and their moms. I was a natural, even though I had never seen any Jewish Vaudeville. He wanted to sign me up for his show. My dad saw dollar signs and my mom saw exploitation, so she would not let me go on his show. 

"I could have had class ........... I could have been a contender. I could have been somebody."

YouTube - I Could Have Been A Contender


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but all too true, Warren. I grew up during the Golden Age of TV comedy. My one claim to fame was when Sid Caesar (of "Your Show of Shows"), who lived in an apartment building about four blocks from where I grew up in Queens, saw me "performing" for my friends and their moms. I was a natural, even though I had never seen any Jewish Vaudeville. He wanted to sign me up for his show. My dad saw dollar signs and my mom saw exploitation, so she would not let me go on his show.
> 
> "I could have had class ........... I could have been a contender. I could have been somebody."
> 
> YouTube - I Could Have Been A Contender


Marc, put those pipe dreams to bed... you DO have class, (and classes :lmao you are a HUGE contender in the game of life, and contributor too! and as for being somebody, you are more than that ,,, you are SOMEONE... and that sure beats somebody... 
don't ever doubt that you are who you are, and where you are meant to be for the good of all the lives you touch... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Marc, put those pipe dreams to bed... you DO have class, (and classes :lmao you are a HUGE contender in the game of life, and contributor too! and as for being somebody, you are more than that ,,, you are SOMEONE... and that sure beats somebody...
> don't ever doubt that you are who you are, and where you are meant to be for the good of all the lives you touch... :clap:


Thanks for the words of support, Leslie. my wife tells me the same thing .............. as well as the reality that I can't act like Brando, and I would have been killed in the boxing ring. Such is Life.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the words of support, Leslie. my wife tells me the same thing .............. as well as the reality that I can't act like Brando, and I would have been killed in the boxing ring. Such is Life.


Well, just look where acting took Brando.... not a pretty life...XX) ( good thing you missed that!:clap

As for the boxing thing, who in their right mind deliberately goes into a place to knowingly get their head smacked around...  I hope you wouldn't do this .... 

I am sure many of us ponder the 'road not taken' but in the long run, we are where we are because of choices, and hopefully at the moment of 'choice' we or someone else, made the right one at the time given the circumstances.... that is all one can hope for!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well, just look where acting took Brando.... not a pretty life...XX) ( good thing you missed that!:clap
> 
> As for the boxing thing, who in their right mind deliberately goes into a place to knowingly get their head smacked around...  I hope you wouldn't do this ....
> 
> I am sure many of us ponder the 'road not taken' but in the long run, we are where we are because of choices, and hopefully at the moment of 'choice' we or someone else, made the right one at the time given the circumstances.... that is all one can hope for!!


All valid points, Leslie. Your words prove you to be one of The Shang's philosophers. Yes, "the road not taken" .................... very true. One of my favorite poems/poets.

The Road Not Taken 

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth;

Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim
Because it was grassy and wanted wear,
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same,

And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I marked the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I,
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference. 

Robert Frost


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> All valid points, Leslie. Your words prove you to be one of The Shang's philosophers. Yes, "the road not taken" .................... very true. One of my favorite poems/poets.
> 
> The Road Not Taken
> 
> Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
> And sorry I could not travel both
> And be one traveler, long I stood
> And looked down one as far as I could
> To where it bent in the undergrowth;
> 
> Then took the other, as just as fair,
> And having perhaps the better claim
> Because it was grassy and wanted wear,
> Though as for that the passing there
> Had worn them really about the same,
> 
> And both that morning equally lay
> In leaves no step had trodden black.
> Oh, I marked the first for another day!
> Yet knowing how way leads on to way
> I doubted if I should ever come back.
> 
> I shall be telling this with a sigh
> Somewhere ages and ages hence:
> Two roads diverged in a wood, and I,
> I took the one less traveled by,
> And that has made all the difference.
> 
> Robert Frost


Yes, one of my favourites and also the book the Road Less Travelled, and TRLT and Beyond... both good reads... 
Thanks for the poem, it was once more a nice read on a quiet afternoon....


----------



## SINC

A lazy bright and sunny afternoon at 20° with a light breeze as I sit downloading movies from iTunes in the motor home. Had a very tough couple of days with SAP. My arthritis meds changed and I am allergic to the filler in this generic version of voltarin. I've been itching for a month now and wondering why, so I quit taking it altogether. Joint pain is very intense but I have to stay off it for a week to see if the itchy blotchy like spots disappear. My concentration is shot and it is very hard to stay focused for very long, ergo my difficulties with SAP. I feel like an early alzheimer's victim, but that too should pass according to the sawbones. I guess I will simply trudge along and hope my mind clears.


----------



## macdoodle

Sorry to hear the aches and pains have to be endured a bit longer, it is amazing how many things they add to our meds (ie "filler") that can cause problems... 
I hope the symptoms disappear and they can give you a better solution for those
'owe-ies' 

Get into the sun, and breathe deeply , in through the nose out of the mouth, it will help a lot, but you may need a blanket... yet.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> A lazy bright and sunny afternoon at 20° with a light breeze as I sit downloading movies from iTunes in the motor home. Had a very tough couple of days with SAP. My arthritis meds changed and I am allergic to the filler in this generic version of voltarin. I've been itching for a month now and wondering why, so I quit taking it altogether. Joint pain is very intense but I have to stay off it for a week to see if the itchy blotchy like spots disappear. My concentration is shot and it is very hard to stay focused for very long, ergo my difficulties with SAP. I feel like an early alzheimer's victim, but that too should pass according to the sawbones. I guess I will simply trudge along and hope my mind clears.


My sympathies Don. I had several years where my mind would only visit me for short periods. It seems to have cleared now and I can think, but I often forget what I'm thinking about 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes, one of my favourites and also the book the Road Less Travelled, and TRLT and Beyond... both good reads...
> Thanks for the poem, it was once more a nice read on a quiet afternoon....


Any time is a good time for poetry, Leslie. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

I agree! My favourite goes: There once was a girl from Nantucket.........


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I agree! My favourite goes: There once was a girl from Nantucket.........


There once was a lady from Madras
Who had a magnificent ass
It was not pretty and pink
As you probably think 
But was gray, had long ears and ate grass.

Yep, fine poetry indeed.


----------



## winwintoo

Well that was a good day!

Started out with a "water cooler" meeting about the broken bingo machine and made plans to fix it when along came a retired farm boy who jumped at the chance to dig out his tools! He will tackle the repairs on Sunday. Win #1

Afternoon we met with a gal from the housing authority and we all managed to look really dim when the subject of the annual grant application came up, so she pretty much filled it out for us. Win #2

After supper we had a board meeting and I told them how much money we have and "suggested" that they form a committee to decide what needs to be fixed/bought/tossed out/ or rearranged so we can spend some of this excess cash. After much hemming and hawing I finally convinced them that the treasurer should not be part of any committee that's spending money (I just made that up ) so we now have a social club budget committee and I'm not part of it. Win #3

I also managed to get them to make a motion to buy a laser printer for newsletters. Win #4

Pretty much a WinWin all round.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you have as many wins as the Habs. You shall be our rep in the Stanley Cup. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Don nice piece of poetry, good enough for SAP I'm sure.

Scintillate, scintillate globule vivific
Fain wouldst I fathom thy nature specific
Loftily poised in ether capacious
Strongly resembling a gem carbonaceous.


----------



## Ena

Margaret, do you offer classes in being assertive without getting getting people's noses out of joint? If so, can I sign up? :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have prepared a fine breakfast for everyone this morning, including some fresh fruit from Canada. My wife is in Edmonton, so no homemade bagels this morning. Sorry. Enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> Margaret, do you offer classes in being assertive without getting getting people's noses out of joint? If so, can I sign up? :clap:


I wish I was assertive. I'm afraid I'm just bossy. But in a room full of passive people, the bossy one is king - is that how the saying goes?

It's early here, but the sky looks clear so we might have a good day. 

Thanks for breakfast Dr. G, but I think I'll just have coffee for now. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I wish I was assertive. I'm afraid I'm just bossy. But in a room full of passive people, the bossy one is king - is that how the saying goes?
> 
> It's early here, but the sky looks clear so we might have a good day.
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Dr. G, but I think I'll just have coffee for now.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Morning, Margaret. Coffee it is. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone who wants/needs a good cry, listen to this poems being read by Jimmy Stewart on the Carson show. 

Theo Spark: Video: Johnny Carson - Jimmy Stewart - Beau Poem


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Marc I remember seeing him say that on the Tonight Show ... not many knew of his talent in poetry.

It seems to be a lost art today .... when we were kids we had to memorise also of rhyme, I don't recall any of my children having to do the same .... sad really.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Yes, I am a fan of both Stewart and Carson.

I feel that more poetry should be read and written. Memorization is OK, but I would rather have students learn to read and understand, and to deliver poetry orally and/or through writing than just to memorize a poem.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Yes, I am a fan of both Stewart and Carson.
> 
> I feel that more poetry should be read and written. Memorization is OK, but I would rather have students learn to read and understand, and to deliver poetry orally and/or through writing than just to memorize a poem.


Hi Marc, I've tried this in my ESL sessions. Poetry, like humour, is a very difficult subject to deal with with ESL learners. One reason, I think, is that the learners don't see the value in it if they want to learn English .... not realising that it develops all sorts of linguistic synergies. Also, I have tried to have them bring some poetry from their home land, but many are reluctant to do so, or can't think of any. Music, however, seems to resonate well with them. I developed an "Oral Traditions" lesson and had a lot of crickets in the background ......................


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Marc and Rp.

Here's your morning chuckle and I suspect Rp will get a good laugh out of this one.

A woman brought a very limp duck into a veterinary surgeon. As she laid her pet on the table, the vet pulled out his stethoscope and listened to the bird's chest.

After a moment or two, the vet shook his head and sadly said, "I'm sorry, your duck, Cuddles, has passed away."

The distressed woman wailed, "Are you sure?" "Yes, I am sure. Your duck is dead," replied the vet.

"How can you be so sure?" she protested. "I mean you haven't done any testing on him or anything. He might just be in a coma or something."

The vet rolled his eyes, turned around and left the room. He returned a few minutes later with a black Labrador Retriever. As the duck's owner looked on in amazement, the dog stood on his hind legs, put his front paws on the examination table and sniffed the duck from top to bottom. He then looked up at the vet with sad eyes and shook his head.

The vet patted the dog on the head and took it out of the room. A few minutes later he returned with a cat. The cat jumped on the table and also delicately sniffed the bird from head to foot. The cat sat back on its haunches, shook its head, meowed softly and strolled out of the room.

The vet looked at the woman and said, "I'm sorry, but as I said, this is most definitely, 100% certifiably, a dead duck."

The vet turned to his computer terminal, hit a few keys and produced a bill, which he handed to the woman.. The duck's owner, still in shock, took the bill. "$150!" she cried, "$150 just to tell me my duck is dead!"

The vet shrugged, "I'm sorry. If you had just taken my word for it, the bill would have been $20, but with the Lab Report and the Cat Scan, it's now $150."


----------



## Rps

Good one Warren! I like those type of stories, I'm also a "one-liner" guy as well.

One of my favourite Rodney Dangerfield lines is: I don't get no respect, last night I jumped into a taxi and asked the driver to take me to a place with plenty of action .... he took me to my house!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, music and "oral traditions" are very cross-cultural. An excellent idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Warren. 

So, how are you, the boys, your wife ....................... and of course, little Gizmo?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Hope all all well today.

Thanks for breakfast Marc - a coffee and fruit will do me just nicely, please and thanks. 
Deborah is missing out on all the reno action! 



winwintoo said:


> Well that was a good day!
> 
> Started out with a "water cooler" meeting about the broken bingo machine and made plans to fix it when along came a retired farm boy who jumped at the chance to dig out his tools! He will tackle the repairs on Sunday. Win #1
> 
> Afternoon we met with a gal from the housing authority and we all managed to look really dim when the subject of the annual grant application came up, so she pretty much filled it out for us. Win #2
> 
> After supper we had a board meeting and I told them how much money we have and "suggested" that they form a committee to decide what needs to be fixed/bought/tossed out/ or rearranged so we can spend some of this excess cash. After much hemming and hawing I finally convinced them that the treasurer should not be part of any committee that's spending money (I just made that up ) so we now have a social club budget committee and I'm not part of it. Win #3
> 
> I also managed to get them to make a motion to buy a laser printer for newsletters. Win #4
> 
> Pretty much a WinWin all round.
> 
> Margaret


WootWoot! That was a good day. Now doncha wish they would all go that way? But I guess if they did, we wouldn't appreciate them as much, would we? 

Long day ahead for me - Heading to Houston today for a few days. Gonna get me some Tex-Mex! Woot!


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All! nice to see you all up and about! 
The sun is making me smile this morning, so I won't look at the 'poetry section' right now, (later though) but I do recall as a youngster my dad reading poetry aloud all the time, he was 6' tall and about 200 lbs, he, (at that time) worked in plumbing and heating with woodworking and photography as his hobbies! 

Hard to imagine the cadence and rhythm not to mention his expertise in accents.... it was a joy to hear him read Robbie Burns, with the burr or the scottish accent, and all poetry was subject to his wonderful capabilities as an orator ... he loved operas and musicals, and reading aloud.... I don't know that this tradition would survive in todays world...

Because of all this however, it gave me a wonder for the world, and a thirst for knowledge
an appreciation for all the arts ... I am grateful for this enrichment.

I think the 'electronics age' has deprived so many of this type of 'teaching'.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon Sonal, how are things with you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for breakfast Marc - a coffee and fruit will do me just nicely, please and thanks. 
Deborah is missing out on all the reno action!" Afternoon, Kim. Yes, she is enjoying the sun and warmth of Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie and Sonal.

Leslie, my mother wrote poetry, and I won a puppy in a contest by writing a poem. I was 8 years old.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie and Sonal.
> 
> Leslie, my mother wrote poetry, and I won a puppy in a contest by writing a poem. I was 8 years old.


I have written poetry all my life, it has a way of expressing things that just writing cannot do.... it seems to come from a different place inside too ... JMHO

BTW what kind of puppy and what did you call him/her? were you allowed to keep the puppy?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I have written poetry all my life, it has a way of expressing things that just writing cannot do.... it seems to come from a different place inside too ... JMHO
> 
> BTW what kind of puppy and what did you call him/her? were you allowed to keep the puppy?


So veru true, Leslie. Without poetry, literature, classical music, art, etc, just think how bleak our lives would be.

It was a cocker spaniel pup, black, and we named him Scamp. It was the first of four dogs I had growing up. That is one of the reasons my wife and I "clicked" early on in our relationship -- she had twice as many dogs growing up in Alberta. Of course, now we have our own "pack of wolves" here at Little Debbies Den o' Doxies, which is what we call our home. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Went looking through my files and found some old poetry which I wrote back in the late 60's/early 70's. Seems ancient now, but I recall where I was when I wrote each one. Ah, the power of words.


----------



## Ena

Rp. Here's two of my favourite jokes set in Scotland:

1. A wee boy goes into a cake shop and points in the window and says "Is that a cake or a meringue?" 
"No, you're right" says the baker "- it's a cake."

2. A field of cows - how do you know which one's on holiday?
- Its the one with the wee calf....


----------



## Rps

Ena, good ones. I'll have to think of one or two [ that are clean ] to share.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann and Rp. Let's see ............ poetry and silly jokes. Just the makings for a fine evening.


----------



## SINC

Several days in the fog is not a nice place to be. Now that I've been there, done that, solved the mystery of the botched meds, I'm back on the step. Look out!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Several days in the fog is not a nice place to be. Now that I've been there, done that, solved the mystery of the botched meds, I'm back on the step. Look out!


Glad to see you back Don. I was concerned about you but I knew Ann would take care of you!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Rps

Okay Ann, here's one:

It was a crowded night in the pub, with line ups six deep at the bar. When one patron states to the person behind him, " I haven't seen this many people since my second level days at Green".

"You went to Green! Me too!" sez the other one.
"What town are you from?", sez the first.
"Angus", sez the second. " 
" Me too!" sez the first, " and what street"
"Glouchester", sez the second, " Me too!" sez the first.
"And what was your Mother's name then" sez the second.
" Mary Agnus" sez the first. " Me too!" sez the second. 
To which they start singing and bumping into people in the rather long, and now impatient line up, as they move out into the pub hall.
FInally a third patron arrives at the bar and asks the bartender if there was a problem.
" No", he sez ...." Just the Gregory twins getting drunk again".


----------



## Rps

Or if you're Irish:

Two Irish men were drinking at the pub, matching each other pint for pint. Finally Paddy falls of the bar stool and passes out on the floor. Sean looks down at Paddy and sez to the innkeeper: " That's what I like about yon Paddy .... he knows when he's had enough!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Careful, Rp, Caman is Irish.


----------



## Dr.G.

We should get the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club going once again .............. we have some real headliners for weekend performances.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Or if you're Irish:
> 
> Two Irish men were drinking at the pub, matching each other pint for pint. Finally Paddy falls of the bar stool and passes out on the floor. Sean looks down at Paddy and sez to the innkeeper: " That's what I like about yon Paddy .... he knows when he's had enough!"


Or, if you are Jewish ............ here is the meaning of the Yiddish word "chutzpah", meaning "gall".

A Jewish mother is walking along the Coney Island Beach in Brooklyn with her son, Jacob. Suddenly, a huge wave sweeps over them and drags little Jacob out into the Atlantic. 

Frantic, Sarah, Jacob's mother, gets down on her knees and beseeches God to return Jacob to her. "Got in himel (God in Heaven), little Jacob is all I have ever since my dear husband, Saul, died of a heart attack delivering food to the poor. I beg you, Dear Lord, bring him back to me. I will do as Saul did and devote myself to helping the poor ............ just bring back my little Jacob so I might again hold him in my arms and tell him of the loving God you are.

God, upon hearing Sarah's pleas, takes pity upon her. With a touch of his hand, he creates another huge wave and this wave returns little Jacob to her feet. She immediately picks him up and hugs him.

Then, with tears in her eyes knowing that she again has her little Jacob by her side, she looks up to the heavens and speaks to God one more time.

"Dear Lord, he had a hat ............"


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I guess it is time to call it a night. Shalom, my friends. I shall try to be up early enough to make a classic TGIF Breakfast for one and all. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds your well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Ena

Good to have a giggle at the end of the day 

"GOOD NIGHT, Mrs. Calabash--wherever you are!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Good to have a giggle at the end of the day
> 
> "GOOD NIGHT, Mrs. Calabash--wherever you are!"


Good one, Ann. Jimmy D lives on still. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall lay out a fine TGIF Breakfast for everyone when they rise to face the end of the week. As always, tea and coffee shall be freshly brewed throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc.

For the first time in days SAP was a breeze to do and I even have tomorrow done.

Warren's whiskey and cola recipe is there along with a guy who loses his just caught salmon.

And a tip for the men of The Shang: eat more celery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, I like to eat celery. Love the crunch.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, Marc, Sonal. How is everyone today? Don I love the "People of Walmart" segments in SAP. Someday I will see my picture there I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you feeling today? No headaches?

Morning, Rp. Just going through your presentations. Very educational and creative.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc. Was wondering if an Urban Legends piece would be good for SAP? For those who are reading this I sent Marc a lesson I conduct with ESL students on urban legends as a tie in to oral traditions. Marc I find that women respond best in this lesson, the men seem clueless with oral traditions .... which surprised me somewhat actually. This might be an interesting segment for some of your students : If you had to create an oral tradition what would it be .... so it might be interesting for Shang members to contribute ... thoughts?


----------



## Sonal

I'm headache-free, and very happy to feel this way, Marc.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, just wondering if you have had your eyes or your jaw checked recently as you seem to have had a number of headaches and I'm wondering if there is a touch of eye strain or jaw alignment issues .... many times these lead to severe headaches which we might fluff off as migraine. Just wondering...


----------



## Sonal

Not recently RP. I'm overdue for an eye exam. My jaw might have some issues due to being kicked in a martial arts tournament, but that was over 11 years ago and nothing has turned up as abnormal since then. 

Still, headaches are generally pretty rare for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm headache-free, and very happy to feel this way, Marc.


Good to hear, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc. Was wondering if an Urban Legends piece would be good for SAP? For those who are reading this I sent Marc a lesson I conduct with ESL students on urban legends as a tie in to oral traditions. Marc I find that women respond best in this lesson, the men seem clueless with oral traditions .... which surprised me somewhat actually. This might be an interesting segment for some of your students : If you had to create an oral tradition what would it be .... so it might be interesting for Shang members to contribute ... thoughts?


I try to pass on to my son how he learned to speak and walk. As a child, my mother would always tell me how I learned to speak and what my early words were, and I still remember those talks to this day. So, hopefully my son will remember our talks as well. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Good evening me friends. 
Hope ye all are well.

Sorry for me absents, but I've been a wee bit busy.
Kids of school and I needed to get documents and put together all
the info together and sent it off to the NVC.
But now it's all done. It's just my ex that have to send in a letter stating
that she agrees to me traveling with the kids to the US, which is strange
that they ask for since I have sole custody. But OK, I don't mind and she 
will write it anyway, so fine with me.
Anna finished the updated affidavit that they wanted, one for each of us,
and she posted it 5 min before I posted my letter and sent me a text on the mobile.
So now it's just to wait for them to process stage 2 and send it to the US embassy here
in Stockholm, which they thought would be done in 2-4 weeks.
Then there is 4-8 weeks embassy processing and off we go.
With the grace of God we will be in bellevue a week or so before the school starts. 
.......................
Jamál 17 / May 14

_O concourse of monks! Seclude not yourselves in
churches and cloisters. Come forth by My leave,
and occupy yourselves with that which will profit
your souls and the souls of men. Thus biddeth 
you the King of the Day of Reckoning. 
Seclude yourselves in the stronghold of My love. 
This, verily, is a befitting seclusion, 
were ye of them that perceive it.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## SINC

Afternoon Camán, glad to hear you are making such good progress. Too bad the wheels of immigration turn so slowly, but patience is a virtue and it will all come together soon enough. Perhaps they will surprise you as a reward and get it done a wee bit sooner. One never knows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Glad you are getting the visa application and papers together. When I was a single parent, and had custody of my two children, my wife could move to Australia without even telling me, but I needed her permission is I was to move more than 50km from here. Made no sense in my opinion.

Still, you shall soon be in the good old USA. We will have a big 4th of July bash for you in The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Hope everyone is well... things are fine here - now. Fidget had what I can only call "an awesome" case of diarrhea and a mild case of pancreatitis which lead to an expensive trip to the Vet. He has health insurance though and the claim is in so we'll see... I've only had one other run in with them and it was not really fun but they seem to have cleaned up their act.
Best news is that Fidget is feeling much, muxh better even though still on his bland diet and since he's feeling better so am I!


----------



## SINC

Hi Diane, nice to see you stop by and visit. Sorry to hear Fidget was ill, but it seems you have that well under control.

I hope you are enjoying the nice spring weather we are having, at least here in the north.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Time for the only violent act I perform: Hitting the sack.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sleep well and sweet dreams.


----------



## Dreambird

Yes, thank you, Don... it has been a pleasant day here even if cloudy now. But that's normal for Calgary...  Right now it's 19ºC.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all. I'm feeling Amish tonight. I was out tilling the garden this afternoon (a 10 X 110 garden). I first had to rake all of the mulch up, then till and then rake the mulch back. A back breaking task, but hopefully this will keep some of the weeds at bay. If that doesn't work, Round Up will.

Afterwards we went to the Garden Centre to pick up some trees to fill in the garden, but I couldn't justify spending $200 for a 3ft spruce, given we need at least 3 of them. So I made a call to a friend of mine who has a wholesale account at the wholesaler that supplies all of the garden centres and landscapers. I can get a 7ft spruce for around $125. That's more like it. So we'll do that next week. In the meantime I'll continue tilling and weeding and then planting the hostas etc. I got last weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> Hope everyone is well... things are fine here - now. Fidget had what I can only call "an awesome" case of diarrhea and a mild case of pancreatitis which lead to an expensive trip to the Vet. He has health insurance though and the claim is in so we'll see... I've only had one other run in with them and it was not really fun but they seem to have cleaned up their act.
> Best news is that Fidget is feeling much, muxh better even though still on his bland diet and since he's feeling better so am I!


Evening, Diane. Sorry to hear about Fidget, but it seems as if he is better now. Lucky you. So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Evening all. I'm feeling Amish tonight. I was out tilling the garden this afternoon (a 10 X 110 garden). I first had to rake all of the mulch up, then till and then rake the mulch back. A back breaking task, but hopefully this will keep some of the weeds at bay. If that doesn't work, Round Up will.
> 
> Afterwards we went to the Garden Centre to pick up some trees to fill in the garden, but I couldn't justify spending $200 for a 3ft spruce, given we need at least 3 of them. So I made a call to a friend of mine who has a wholesale account at the wholesaler that supplies all of the garden centres and landscapers. I can get a 7ft spruce for around $125. That's more like it. So we'll do that next week. In the meantime I'll continue tilling and weeding and then planting the hostas etc. I got last weekend.


Evening, Warren. I know the feeling. Still, there is nothing finer than to be there with the soil, working it so that the plants will thrive. What sort of tiller do you use? I have used a Troy Built in the past, and they are awesome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

It's a Honda. I borrowed it from my Dad. A big brute too. Four blades on either side. I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of it, that's for sure.

It's similar to this one:
Honda Canada


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, the Saturday buffet is up and ready to go along with your favourite beverages. SAP's done and features a gymnist who does a unique bit of work on the bars.

I am off to finish up tomorrow as we are heading out to Elk Island National Park today and back tomorrow.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all. 

A whopping 20C here and wonderful sunshine.
Going to have a shower and then take the kids for a walk.
Kicking and screaming no doubt. 
.................
Jamál 18

_O Son of Man!
Veiled in My immemorial being and in the ancient
eternity of My essence, I knew My love for thee;
therefore I created thee, have engraved on thee
Mine Image and revealed to thee My beauty.
Bahá'u'lláh

So God created man in his own image, in the image of 
God created he him; male and female created he them.
Genesis 1:27_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast.

Morning, Caman. Why would your children fuss just to go on a walk?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It's a Honda. I borrowed it from my Dad. A big brute too. Four blades on either side. I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of it, that's for sure.
> 
> It's similar to this one:
> Honda Canada


I have seen one of these tillers in action, Warren. This is used for serious tilling.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Thanks for breakfast.
> 
> Morning, Caman. Why would your children fuss just to go on a walk?


They are of course severely disabled with problems walking.
Disable from sitting in front of that infernal computer.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> They are of course severely disabled with problems walking.
> Disable from sitting in front of that infernal computer.


I see. Well, the fresh air will do them some good.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> They are of course severely disabled with problems walking.
> Disable from sitting in front of that infernal computer.


I have an ides, Caman ........... let them walk the doxies. I shall even pay them for the service.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I have an ides, Caman ........... let them walk the doxies. I shall even pay them for the service.


Good idea.
And I'll invoice them for my services in the household.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good idea.
> And I'll invoice them for my services in the household.


Good idea, Caman. Who said childhood should be free????


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Who said childhood should be free????


Not me anyway. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Not me anyway. :lmao:


Yes, let them work ................. are there no coal mines to clean ........ or ditches to dig???


----------



## friend

I'll have the dishes sent down to the coal mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'll have the dishes sent down to the coal mine.


Yes, dishes to clean, floors to sweep, beds to make .............. more chores and less computer time for children today.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, dishes to clean, floors to sweep, beds to make .............. more chores and less computer time for children today.


And still time for a few hours for some serious mining.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And still time for a few hours for some serious mining.


Good point, Caman.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All,

Off today to a Memorial service, it will be difficult, but necessary for all, closure is a must in cases like these.... 

Will drop in later...


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Off today to a Memorial service, it will be difficult, but necessary for all, closure is a must in cases like these....
> 
> Will drop in later...


All the best with it.
As you say, difficult, but necessary.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Off today to a Memorial service, it will be difficult, but necessary for all, closure is a must in cases like these....
> 
> Will drop in later...


Morning, Leslie. Good luck, mon amie.


----------



## Ena

Happy Friday all! (mine anyway as I worked today) 

Off out to the library. Used to be open on Sunday for a few hours but that has stopped as the budget was cut.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. I always find it sad when I walk past a closed library.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. I hope to be up early and make Sunday Brunch, but things will be hectic as two of the last three pups are going tomorrow morning. We need to have Lew at the airport at just before 10AM for his trip to TO.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good night all.

Fell asleep on the couch, but heading for the bed now.
I know it's out there somewhere.
Wish me luck.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Overcast and only 12C here, so I'll keep my fingers crossed for
some truth on that weather forecast about warmer weather and
some sunshine later today.
..........
Jamál 19 / May 16

_Blessed it he who preferreth his brother before himself.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán. Nearly 2:00 a.m. here and we are still at 14° this morning.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning Camán. Nearly 2:00 a.m. here and we are still at 14° this morning.


Hi Don.
Still up?
14C at 2AM isn't bad. Nice going there, Canadian weather. 
Sleep well Don, I presume you are going to bed soon.


----------



## friend

Nuff said. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you this fine sunny day?

Morning, Don. Did you get off to Elk Island?

We were up at about 630AM, fed the doxies and took some of them for a run at a local golf course.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have prepared a grand Sunday Brunch, which you may have at The Cafe Chez Marc .................... or in bed. Your choice. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Caman, Don and Marc.

It's sunny and 4° here right now, expected to get up to 18°. Today I have to assemble our new BBQ, finish tilling, weed the garden and plant. A busy day for sure, so a hardy breakfast would be fitting.


----------



## MaxPower

...and for your morning chuckle:

Wal-Mart announced that, sometime in 2010, it will begin offering customers a new discount item - Wal-Mart’s own brand of wine. The world's largest retail chain is teaming up with Ernest & Julio Gallo Winery of California to produce the spirits at an affordable price, in the $2 - $5 range.

Wine connoisseurs may not be inclined to put a bottle of Wal-Mart brand into their shopping carts, but "there is a market for inexpensive wine," said Kathy Micken, professor of marketing at the University of Arkansas. "But the right name is important."

Customer surveys were conducted to determine the most attractive name for the Wal-Mart wine brand.

The top surveyed names in order of popularity were:

10. Chateau Traileur Parc
09. White Trashfindel
08. Big Red Gulp
07. World Championship Riesling
06. NASCARbernet
05. Chef Boyardeaux
04. Peanut Noir
03. I Can't Believe it's not Vinegar
02. Grape Expectations
01. Nasti Spumante

The beauty of Wal-Mart wine is that it can be served with either white meat (Possum) or dark meat (Squirrel.) Watch for it in 2010!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Got to bed about 2:00 and up at 6:00 so will likely need a nap today.

Didn't get to Elk Island. I forgot that Ann had a meeting to attend last night so we didn't go.

Nice day coming up here:


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning Caman, Don and Marc.
> 
> It's sunny and 4° here right now, expected to get up to 18°. Today I have to assemble our new BBQ, finish tilling, weed the garden and plant. A busy day for sure, so a hardy breakfast would be fitting.


A "hardy breakfast" coming right up, Warren. 

I got a chuckle out of the Walmart Wine List. :lmao: When I was teaching in Waycross, Georgia, I had both possum and squirrel.


----------



## friend

I have handed the 4 oldest kids books written by Roald Dahl
to get there impression and evaluation on the storytelling.
If they like it or at least doesn't have any major objections
I intent to start writing in that fashion. I really like the way
he talk to the reader and how he tells a story, rather then
trying to be an author and write interesting novels.
Thus, he intrigues the reader and paints a whole world of wonder.
It is also a way, not a technique, to talk to anyone who might
be listening at the moment, regardless of age, and that is exactly
what I want to do and what I already does with my music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Roald Dahl is a classic author of the genre of children's literature, Caman. His writing style is unique, as are his books.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Roald Dahl is a classic author of the genre of children's literature, Caman. His writing style is unique, as are his books.


I'm at reading Boy and Going Solo at the moment.
He had an interesting life as well as being a great storyteller. 
I really like that, although he is writing for children, he is talking
to and with the child in all of us. This is what I would like to achieve too.
Anna is encuraging me to start writing, so I better give it a go then. 

My first play, and my only one so far, was staged 17 times at 16 different 
locations around the country. It was greatly appreciated and well received,
and so was my first record, so I am big headed enough to dare to venture
into new territories and gently and humbly expect a wee bit of success. 
Well, people like my poetry, so on we go.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> I'm at reading Boy and Going Solo at the moment.
> He had an interesting life as well as being a great storyteller.
> I really like that, although he is writing for children, he is talking
> to and with the child in all of us. This is what I would like to achieve too.
> Anna is encuraging me to start writing, so I better give it a go then.
> 
> My first play, and my only one so far, was staged 17 times at 16 different
> locations around the country. It was greatly appreciated and well received,
> and so was my first record, so I am big headed enough to dare to venture
> into new territories and gently and humbly expect a wee bit of success.
> Well, people like my poetry, so on we go.


Caman... nothing ventured, nothing gained... one must have a bit of a swelled head or one would never try! you must believe in yourself before anyone else will, not out of negative ego, but from positive... the need to make a difference and the courage and belief that you are the one who can do it!! :clap:

Onward and upward my young bard.... someone has to do more than just talk about it!

Write as if you were singing a song in your head, take out the music and some of the rhyme, and there you shall have it ... words to learn and live by for youngsters and those who are young at heart!!:love2:


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all, and good evening Caman. To echo what has previously been written, I've always believed that success is not all in the doing .... but in the trying. Good for you!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm at reading Boy and Going Solo at the moment.
> He had an interesting life as well as being a great storyteller.
> I really like that, although he is writing for children, he is talking
> to and with the child in all of us. This is what I would like to achieve too.
> Anna is encuraging me to start writing, so I better give it a go then.
> 
> My first play, and my only one so far, was staged 17 times at 16 different
> locations around the country. It was greatly appreciated and well received,
> and so was my first record, so I am big headed enough to dare to venture
> into new territories and gently and humbly expect a wee bit of success.
> Well, people like my poetry, so on we go.


Caman, you may be the Shang's resident playwrite. To my knowledge, we have no one else who writes plays. Many of us write poetry, Sonal writes fiction, Rp amd myself write academic works of non-fiction, and I am sure there are others who have yet to reveal their writing abilities and genre.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all, and good evening Caman. To echo what has previously been written, I've always believed that success is not all in the doing .... but in the trying. Good for you!


This is somewhat like the idea I tell my students -- Failure does not come in not succeeding ............ failure only comes in not trying.


----------



## friend

Good evening Leslie, Rp and Marc
and thank you for the supporting words.

Now when I'm leave for the US I'm going start to focus on my writing.
There is a poetry collection to finish, a book on how life would be if we
turn the table on kids and parents perspective on family and the stories
about Little Circle, a five year old boy with a wee "magic ability".
In addition I have a strong urge to write a new play and start storytelling
in the way Roald Dahl communicates with the reader.
I will be up half the nights writing, but then again I don't sleep much and I love
to tell stories so that is going to be fun. Having a wife that is all supportive and is
an English teacher, well, I might just pull it off.


----------



## SINC

Go for it Camán. I would encourage anyone who loves to write to do so often.


----------



## friend

Thanks Don. 

Oh, I almost forgot. 
On the behalf of the people here, Sorry all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, I did not know that you wife is an English teacher. Is she teaching at the high school, college or university level?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, I did not know that you wife is an English teacher. Is she teaching at the high school, college or university level?


She is an ESL teacher at North Seattle Community College and before that
she worked as an English Professor at a University in Korea.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> She is an ESL teacher at North Seattle Community College and before that
> she worked as an English Professor at a University in Korea.


Cool. ESL is Rps area of expertise, and adult literacy is one of my areas of expertise.


----------



## MaxPower

I hurt all over.

A weekend of tilling, weeding and planting has left my poor muscles beaten and sore. At least it's mostly done now and doesn't look so overgrown.

On the plus side I assembled our new Weber Genesis Espresso 310 BBQ!! Works like a charm too. I just have to get used to the Stainless grates since it seems like the food sticks more than the porcelain ones.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> I hurt all over.
> 
> A weekend of tilling, weeding and planting has left my poor muscles beaten and sore. At least it's mostly done now and doesn't look so overgrown.


Sorry to hear that. 
Hope you feel better tomorrow. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I hurt all over.
> 
> A weekend of tilling, weeding and planting has left my poor muscles beaten and sore. At least it's mostly done now and doesn't look so overgrown.
> 
> On the plus side I assembled our new Weber Genesis Espresso 310 BBQ!! Works like a charm too. I just have to get used to the Stainless grates since it seems like the food sticks more than the porcelain ones.


Kudos, Warren. You have earned your day of rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Ouch, too late again.
2:32AM and definitely time for bed.
Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Night you guys, I had a power nap so I can likely stay up for another three hours or so.


----------



## Sonal

Good evening everyone.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Wonderful sunshine, 15C, but the temp. is steadily rising.
Our son Daniel had a breakdown yesterday and has run away.
I wish I was there, since I can do nothing from here. 
All I can do is to pray for his safe return.
The poor boy is plagued by the terrible experiences he was
exposed to before he was adopted and they never seam to
leave him. I just hope he doesn't do anything serious. 
...............
'Azamat 1 / May 17

_Oh friends! Be not careless of the virtues with which
ye have been endowed, neither be neglectful of your
high destiny.... Ye are the stars of the heaven of
understanding, the breeze that stirreth at the break of 
day, the soft-flowing water upon which must depend
the very life of all men, the letters inscribed upon His
sacred scroll.
Bahá'u'lláh

Ye are the salt of the earth: but if the salt has lost his
savor, wherewith shall it be salted? It is thenceforth
good for nothing, but to be cast out, and to trodden 
under foot of men
Matthew 5:13_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I am so sorry to hear about your son, Daniel. In our program to become foster parents, they spoke of the "terrible experiences" many of these children were exposed to prior to coming into care. Hopefully, he will return home soon and realize the love and security you and Anna provide for him. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.

It's so frustrating. They really need me there, especially now.
But with the help of God it will be OK, and when I arrive he
will be my special project and Anna will help Aiofe, with her
learning disability, and Ciarán with problems stemming from 
the let down of his birth ma. Anna is more equipped the me
regarding this and I might be able to reach Daniel being a man,
since one of his closest tormentors was a woman, making him 
suspicious of all women. Teamwork is what we are going for,
Anna and I. But I need to be there with the kids for it to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> It's so frustrating. They really need me there, especially now.
> But with the help of God it will be OK, and when I arrive he
> will be my special project and Anna will help Aiofe, with her
> learning disability, and Ciarán with problems stemming from
> the let down of his birth ma. Anna is more equipped the me
> regarding this and I might be able to reach Daniel being a man,
> since one of his closest tormentors was a woman, making him
> suspicious of all women. Teamwork is what we are going for,
> Anna and I. But I need to be there with the kids for it to work.


All too true, Caman. You and Anna for a solid team for your children. Are there any other social service sorts of supports for him?


----------



## friend

He is attending weekly meetings in a bordering town, but we have to assess
this and see if he need to go back as an inpatient for awhile.
Anna is going to call them ass soon as they opens today Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, mon ami. I can only imagine how stressful this can be for you.


----------



## friend

Thank you Marc.
Your, and the others, support is greatly appreciated.  :clap:

The big thing is of course that this is not something you can just fix.
It requires much more work and hardship, but we'll get there. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you Marc.
> Your, and the others, support is greatly appreciated.  :clap:
> 
> The big thing is of course that this is not something you can just fix.
> It requires much more work and hardship, but we'll get there. :love2:


Sad, but all too true, Caman. This is just another reason why my wife and I have decided to become foster parents. There are so many children who need a safe and loving home environment, and we can provide that to children at-risk. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning gentlemen and those who follow. Sorry to hear of Daniels issues Camán, I hope things turn out OK. SAP's up and I am off to work on tomorrow's issue. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to make some breakfast for those who are now starting to wake up to face the new week. Last week of Winter here in St.John's. Next Monday, Spring officially starts. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might find this interesting.

YouTube - Teacher Breaking Down


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Caman, sorry to hear of your troubles with your son, but hope it all works out soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Caman, sorry to hear of your troubles with your son, but hope it all works out soon.


Morning, Sonal. How are you feeling these days, both physically and emotionally?


----------



## Sonal

I am very well, Marc, thank you.

Had a very nice date at the Art Gallery yesterday.


----------



## Rps

Thanks for the clip Marc, isn't that the truth!
Caman I'm sorry to hear of your troubles, hopefully things will work out.


----------



## SINC

I think Kim must have left her iPhone in Calgary when she went to Texas, nary a word in days now.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Oh Caman, I hope Daniel returns or is found safe and sound soon. I'm sure you and Anna are very concerned. 

Thanks for breakfast Marc...good luck with your last week of winter - hope it's a mild one. Looks nice enough in Calgary this morning. 

Good morning Sonal - What Gallery did you enjoy yesterday? Was there a main exhibit?

Hi Rp - How is the Gail Force Cruzer Team doing lately? 

Don - Off to Check SAP soon - including a few back issues that I missed.


----------



## KC4

Heee heee,Don - Beat you by "this" much! (In my best Maxwell Smart voice)


----------



## Sonal

Kim, we went to the AGO... I have not been there since they finished the renovations. The new architecture is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Rps

Hello Sonal, never been to the AGo, I guess I should go sometime .... what teams play there?

Hi Kim, Gail and Cruzer are coming along, but it takes time for each to learn about the others habits. One issue is he is curious about everything and we have many dog in the area, most of which are not on leashes .... this causes a problem when they charge at Cruzer as he get confused as to what he should do, which means he pull Gail around like a tail on a kite.... not good, but we are working on that.


----------



## SINC

Ago?


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Hello Sonal, never been to the AGo, I guess I should go sometime .... what teams play there?


Oh, the real greats, RP. Team Impressionism, team Cubism, and even the hometown favourite, The Group of Seven.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Ago??


Art Gallery of Ontario.


----------



## SINC

Hmm, been trying to post AGO, but it keeps appearing in lower case. WTH?

Odd that I cannot get that post to appear in caps, even with the edit function.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Hmm, been trying to post AGO, but it keeps appearing in lower case. WTH?


At least your WTH is in capital letters.


----------



## SINC

Yeah that worked, but try as I might, that original post will not display caps. Time for a restart methinks.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. 

This morning, we're having a member of the Regina City Police talk to us about avoiding fraud and scams. Not sure the folks will have their listening ears on, but we live in hope. They are still upset that the cookbook won't have names in it. Maybe this officer will be more convincing than I have been.

Caman, my oldest grandson ran away when he was about 15 and we worried about him constantly. He seemed to find some relief from his demons while perched on my sofa, so I allowed him that neutral corner and his parents didn't interfere. Now he is 20 and gainfully employed, has plans for the future, has already met a huge goal - saving for and purchasing a MacBook Pro - and he has developed into a very caring and polite young man. 

I don't know what magic happened that guided him to this maturity, but I suspect that it had something to do with us keeping a lot of opinions to ourselves while he found his way.

Breakfast and then I'd better to move chairs for the big presentation. I stocked up on "RUB A535" for afterward.

Take care, Margaret

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I am very well, Marc, thank you.
> 
> Had a very nice date at the Art Gallery yesterday.


A fine way to spend some quality time with a new person, Sonal. Good luck to you both. Which are gallery? The only gallery I have seen in ON is the National Art Gallery in Ottawa.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A fine way to spend some quality time with a new person, Sonal. Good luck to you both. Which are gallery? The only gallery I have seen in ON is the National Art Gallery in Ottawa.





Sonal said:


> Art Gallery of Ontario.



You're welcome!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the clip Marc, isn't that the truth!" Yes, all too true, Rp. I am not one to jump on bandwagons when it comes to educational movements (I am still an advocate of Whole Language), but so much is coming at teachers these days that it is difficult to keep up with the "latest and greatest" idea. Such is Life in the "game of teaching". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Well, a complete restart still does not allow me to alter that post in any way. Another ehMac anomaly I guess.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Well, a complete restart still does not allow me to alter that post in any way. Another ehMac anomaly I guess.


Maybe it's to prevent posts that are entirely in capital letters?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello Sonal, never been to the AGo, I guess I should go sometime .... what teams play there?
> 
> Hi Kim, Gail and Cruzer are coming along, but it takes time for each to learn about the others habits. One issue is he is curious about everything and we have many dog in the area, most of which are not on leashes .... this causes a problem when they charge at Cruzer as he get confused as to what he should do, which means he pull Gail around like a tail on a kite.... not good, but we are working on that.


Rp, the pulling is something I would have thought that they might have helped you with re training. For Gail, that must be very difficult. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Well, a complete restart still does not allow me to alter that post in any way. Another ehMac anomaly I guess.


Yeah - ehMac will sometimes do that uncapitalization maneuver to me too. I don't understand why though.


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning all, I have been doing a bit of catching up, Caman, I am sorry to hear about your son, but there isn't much you can do about those inner demons except love him in spite of them... which I know you do... the one question most abandoned children have as a constant companion is WHY? and then all the self doubt things start to well up and become overpowering, feelings of self worth are always challenged and running away is one symptom of self - hate.... 

He is a lucky soul to have you and Anna as his guardians in this journey, and bumpy as it may be he will come out the other end of it more at peace than he is now.... bless you both for all your love and caring for all these children.... they will be the better for it after all. I will keep Daniel in my prayers for his safe return.... 


Marc thanks for brekkie, and Don, sometimes no matter how hard I press the keys I cannot get a capital i mostly happens here, but then other day's it works just fine... go figure!!

and a trip to the art gallery would be a real soul happening for me:love2: Let us know if there was anything that just 'swept you away'


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. I find that trips to various sorts of museums, and to the symphony, helps one touch what truly makes us human.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Maybe it's to prevent posts that are entirely in capital letters?


Yep - It keeps the shouting to a minimum.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yep - It keeps the shouting to a minimum.


Kim, I can't imagine anyone shouting in The Shang. We live by a few simple rules here -- please keep off the grass, don't eat the daisies, no shouting and be careful not to step on the doxies.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. I find that trips to various sorts of museums, and to the symphony, helps one touch what truly makes us human.


I find quite the opposite. I do not ever go near anything that has to do with the arts. In 22 years of living here supposedly with a fine theatre, I was in the place a single time for our youngest son's graduation.

I never go to opera or symphony or plays or musicals. Ditto most museums (Dinosaurs or the RCMP being the exceptions) I do go to the odd concert of a favourite artist or artists, but that is it.

I find many other things much, much closer to what makes us human. The morning mist over a lake. The call of a loon. The smell of a campfire. The gift of friendship. The smell of freshly mown hay. The beauty of birds and animals. The strike of a fish. The joy of family. 

These things are the foundation of humanity.

As for the arts, I guess they have their place, but so much of it is questionable I cannot abide most of it.

Different strokes for different folks, methinks.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I find many other things much, much closer to what makes us human. The morning mist over a lake. The call of a loon. The smell of a campfire. The gift of friendship. The smell of freshly mown hay. The beauty of birds and animals. The strike of a fish. The joy of family. 

These things are the foundation of humanity." 

I would agree with all of these things, Don, other than the "strike of a fish", since I am not sure what that means.

However, I still contend that for many of us, art, music, the theater, dance, etc, helps to expand upon our sense of being human. I am no fan of dance or ballet, but for many, it is an essential part of the richness of their lives. So, I agree, "Different strokes for different folks, methinks." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I find quite the opposite. I do not ever go near anything that has to do with the arts. In 22 years of living here supposedly with a fine theatre, I was in the place a single time for our youngest son's graduation.
> 
> I never go to opera or symphony or plays or musicals. Ditto most museums (Dinosaurs or the RCMP being the exceptions) I do go to the odd concert of a favourite artist or artists, but that is it.
> 
> I find many other things much, much closer to what makes us human. The morning mist over a lake. The call of a loon. The smell of a campfire. The gift of friendship. The smell of freshly mown hay. The beauty of birds and animals. The strike of a fish. The joy of family.
> 
> These things are the foundation of humanity.
> 
> As for the arts, I guess they have their place, but so much of it is questionable I cannot abide most of it.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks, methinks.


I agree with you Don. I'm not a fan of "art". The majority of it is just to "artsy" for my tastes. I cannot get into someone singing in a foreign language, a long drawn out musical piece that seems to be going nowhere, people leaping around on stage like monkeys, or three stripes hanging on a wall. Personally, I find that ridiculous, but as you said, different strokes. Although this is surprising given my passion for photography, although some photography has been manipulated to such a point that it is no longer a photograph.

You are correct in saying there is much more to humanity. All of those things you mentioned move me that any painting on a wall ever could.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "I find many other things much, much closer to what makes us human. The morning mist over a lake. The call of a loon. The smell of a campfire. The gift of friendship. The smell of freshly mown hay. The beauty of birds and animals. The strike of a fish. The joy of family.
> 
> These things are the foundation of humanity."
> 
> I would agree with all of these things, Don, other than the "strike of a fish", since I am not sure what that means.
> 
> However, I still contend that for many of us, art, music, the theater, dance, etc, helps to expand upon our sense of being human. I am no fan of dance or ballet, but for many, it is an essential part of the richness of their lives. So, I agree, "Different strokes for different folks, methinks." Paix, mon ami.


All valid points, and it is the arts , for me, that allow me to see how others view the world and their place in it... it is also inspiring for me and sometimes something I see gives vent to a whole new and inspiring thing of my own.... 

Like words, that can open up an inspiring dialogue, arts in any form can open up for some, a whole new way of expression without words.... 

Both are valid, and if nature is your 'art' it too can raise you to great heights of joy... 

there are as many 'arts' to draw from as there are artists to express them, life is a canvas, the soul the artist, some share the experience, some hold them close...

the rest play hockey!! :lmao: go habs!!


----------



## macdoodle

oops!


----------



## friend

Back from the second last parent/teacher meeting for Aiofe.
She has gone from comprehension last year of being 19 months behind
her age to now being just 5 months behind. A tremendous advance.
Kudos to the speech therapist and the rest of the staff. :love2:

On the way home, on the underground, I got a text from Anna that Daniel
was home and asleep in his bed. 
We will get an appointment with the therapists today and take it from there.
It will be hard work, but as Margaret said, in time he will be fine.
Thanks for your support and prayers. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> All valid points, and it is the arts , for me, that allow me to see how others view the world and their place in it... it is also inspiring for me and sometimes something I see gives vent to a whole new and inspiring thing of my own....
> 
> Like words, that can open up an inspiring dialogue, arts in any form can open up for some, a whole new way of expression without words....
> 
> Both are valid, and if nature is your 'art' it too can raise you to great heights of joy...
> 
> there are as many 'arts' to draw from as there are artists to express them, life is a canvas, the soul the artist, some share the experience, some hold them close...
> 
> the rest play hockey!! :lmao: go habs!!


Excellent points, Leslie. I guess for me, literature is my #1 form of culture, since I am able to take a book out into nature and read. One has to be indoors at most museums, galleries, etc. Music may be taken outside as well, and I do like live concerts outdoors, especially classical music.


----------



## Rps

Gee Don, you never heard the Edmonton "Philharmonica" Orchestra? When I lived there I had the second banjo chair. As for the arts, you, Marc, Sonal and I all work with words ... an art form in itself don't you think?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Back from the second last parent/teacher meeting for Aiofe.
> She has gone from comprehension last year of being 19 months behind
> her age to now being just 5 months behind. A tremendous advance.
> Kudos to the speech therapist and the rest of the staff. :love2:
> 
> On the way home, on the underground, I got a text from Anna that Daniel
> was home and asleep in his bed.
> We will get an appointment with the therapists today and take it from there.
> It will be hard work, but as Margaret said, in time he will be fine.
> Thanks for your support and prayers. :clap:


Excellent news re both of your children, Caman. This must be a big relief for you both.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: the strike of a fish is when the fish hits your line - takes the bait, as it were. Some strikes are more subtle than others. With many fish a 'strike' is very subtle, and it means you have to be attuned to your rod so you can set the hook before it meanders off again.

My favourite, however, is when a coho strikes, and your line goes screaming off the reel. Then the fun ensues. (A bad day fishing is still better than a good day at work.) Fishing pinks is like pulling a bucket through the water, but it's still fun.

As far as 'arts' ... I have an appreciation for many arts, fine and otherwise, and find that in many cases people who don't appreciate some of them simply because they've never bothered to try. I love museums - my favourite Canadian museum is the War Museum in Ottawa, but I could spend weeks in the British Museum in London.

All things in moderation, and if you haven't tried it, don't knock it, is my motto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Gee Don, you never heard the Edmonton "Philharmonica" Orchestra? When I lived there I had the second banjo chair. As for the arts, you, Marc, Sonal and I all work with words ... an art form in itself don't you think?


Rp, I tried out for the second triangle at the Newfoundland Symphony Orchestra, but could not make the cut. 

Very true about writing and "working with words". You and I do more "work with words", and I sense that Sonal crafts words together to form something beautiful. Still, when we all write poetry we commune with Calliope.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Excellent news re both of your children, Caman. This must be a big relief for you both.


Indeed. When she called on the phone yesterday and was in nots 
I thought that he was dead. You lose a lot of braincell being a parent,
blowing them fast on all that happens with the kids. It all worth it though.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> As for the arts, you, Marc, Sonal and I all work with words ... an art form in itself don't you think?


I agree - some very moving and beautiful things can and have been crafted with words alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Marc: the strike of a fish is when the fish hits your line - takes the bait, as it were. Some strikes are more subtle than others. With many fish a 'strike' is very subtle, and it means you have to be attuned to your rod so you can set the hook before it meanders off again.
> 
> My favourite, however, is when a coho strikes, and your line goes screaming off the reel. Then the fun ensues. (A bad day fishing is still better than a good day at work.) Fishing pinks is like pulling a bucket through the water, but it's still fun.
> 
> As far as 'arts' ... I have an appreciation for many arts, fine and otherwise, and find that in many cases people who don't appreciate some of them simply because they've never bothered to try. I love museums - my favourite Canadian museum is the War Museum in Ottawa, but I could spend weeks in the British Museum in London.
> 
> All things in moderation, and if you haven't tried it, don't knock it, is my motto.



Thanks for this, Elaine. I don't fish ............ although I did take my son fishing when he was a little boy ........ we just did not have any hooks on our line. Great experience together just talking and watching the red and white bobber. 

I love historical, science and natural museums. I have been to the War Museum in Ottawa, but only my wife and son have been to the British Museum in London. 

"All things in moderation, and if you haven't tried it, don't knock it, is my motto." A fine motto. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Hi Caman, good news on all fronts.


----------



## Rps

I agree with you Elaine, " All things in moderation ..... including moderation".


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Back from the second last parent/teacher meeting for Aiofe.
> She has gone from comprehension last year of being 19 months behind
> her age to now being just 5 months behind. A tremendous advance.
> Kudos to the speech therapist and the rest of the staff. :love2:
> 
> On the way home, on the underground, I got a text from Anna that Daniel
> was home and asleep in his bed.
> We will get an appointment with the therapists today and take it from there.
> It will be hard work, but as Margaret said, in time he will be fine.
> Thanks for your support and prayers. :clap:


Phew! I am happy to hear the news Caman. Hopefully the appointment with the therapist will get Daniel on the right path to recovery. 

Congratulations to Aiofe for the success with comprehension. Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Indeed. When she called on the phone yesterday and was in nots
> I thought that he was dead. You lose a lot of braincell being a parent,
> blowing them fast on all that happens with the kids. It all worth it though.


We were being forewarned about how some foster children are considered "runners", and will flee the foster home ASAP. We were taught what to do in these circumstances, but one can't prepare you for the stress that this situation brings about, as you full well know. 

Still, it turned out well and that is helpful.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I agree - some very moving and beautiful things can and have been crafted with words alone.


The first time I went camping, my mother sent me off with a book of poetry.
I still recall Joyce Kilmer's "Trees", one of my favorites.


I THINK that I shall never see 
A poem lovely as a tree. 

A tree whose hungry mouth is prest 
Against the sweet earth's flowing breast; 

A tree that looks at God all day, 
And lifts her leafy arms to pray; 

A tree that may in summer wear 
A nest of robins in her hair; 

Upon whose bosom snow has lain; 
Who intimately lives with rain. 

Poems are made by fools like me, 
But only God can make a tree.


----------



## SINC

I hope my post did not come across as putting down anyone who enjoys the arts. Hey, if artsy fartsy is your bag enjoy it and have fun. Just don't make fun of those of us who don't enjoy the arts. 

That's why I am so against legislating arts funding into buildings as a percentile of a public building's cost, like they do here in our town. It's my damn building too, thank you very much and I don't want my tax dollars going to unnecessary paintings and sculpture and the like.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, I can agree to a point. I'm not for spending millions of dollars on three coloured lines on a 30 foot canvas either, but without some form of artistic contribution won't the buildings become soulless ... and I strongly believe that the buildings and surrounding areas where one works effects there quality of performance. You don't want workers as soulless as the buildings.


----------



## SINC

I've designed and built many new buildings over the years for press plants and newspapers. Each one of them was different in appearance, but each one of them developed a soul when they became occupied. It was the people who worked in them that gave them that soul. Each person put their own mark on the work area they used, including their own art and character. I've seen office space that had more life than any statue sitting gathering dust in a lobby or rusting away near the front entrance.

I suppose art is subjective, but people themselves make a building breath, not some overpriced piece of stuff that's been declared to be art by some "expert" or architect.


----------



## MaxPower

Mind you there's no denying the classic pieces as fine pieces of art, something one should see once in their lifetime; The Mona Lisa, Van Gogh, some of the sculptures in Italy. Some of these pieces certainly make you stare and say wow. Three stripes on a 30 ft canvas is not art, a soup can is not art (mind you it does take some artistic ability to paint a likeness).

To comment on Elaine's post, I tried the fine arts, tried listening to classical music, fine art, etc. I tried to like it because it seemed cultured to me. I later realized that I didn't like it and I was just fooling myself trying to be something that I'm not. It was the same with movies. Certain members of this board love these obscure films and more power to them that they do. Not my piece of cake. I like stuff blowing up, rock n' roll and things that entertain me.

Just my 2 cents and certainly not slamming anyone who likes the arts if that is what they truly enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

Some folks are just never happy. We had an excellent presentation by a Regina City Police Officer and as soon as it was over, the complaints started - "he talked too much about things that don't apply to us" was the biggest complaint.

I feel sorry for people who have such closed minds that they don't welcome opportunities to learn unless it directly affects them in this moment.

Sigh.

We got off to a rocky start. The officer who was scheduled to appear had a family emergency and couldn't come and her replacement didn't get the message. Then the admin number for the City Police didn't answer and we had to call 911 to find out what was wrong. But we got it done finally.

Caman I'm glad your son is back home safely - he must know he can find comfort there or he would have kept running. Sometimes that's all they're looking for.

Margaret


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I tried out for the second triangle at the Newfoundland Symphony Orchestra, but could not make the cut.


I tried out for them too, Marc. I auditioned for the timpani, had to do it twice, so you could say my audition had re-percussions.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> The first time I went camping, my mother sent me off with a book of poetry.
> I still recall Joyce Kilmer's "Trees", one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> I THINK that I shall never see
> A poem lovely as a tree.
> 
> A tree whose hungry mouth is prest
> Against the sweet earth's flowing breast;
> 
> A tree that looks at God all day,
> And lifts her leafy arms to pray;
> 
> A tree that may in summer wear
> A nest of robins in her hair;
> 
> Upon whose bosom snow has lain;
> Who intimately lives with rain.
> 
> Poems are made by fools like me,
> But only God can make a tree.



Have you heard it set to music? It is very pretty and I learned it as a child.... 

YouTube - Luton Girls Choir - Trees

YouTube - "Trees" (1932) Donald Novis

Here are a couple of renditions.... of course they come from the beginnings of recorded music, our version sounded more like the girls choir...


----------



## friend

Again, thanks me friend for youse support. :clap:
It means a lot to me. 
Anna is going now to the therapist with Daniel, so we should
be on the route to recovery with a bit of luck and by the grace of God.
That Aiofe is doing so well was a gold nugget at the right time when
we needed a pick me up. :love2:


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> I tried out for them too, Marc. I auditioned for the timpani, had to do it twice, so you could say my audition had re-percussions.


*rimshot*


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I can agree to a point. I'm not for spending millions of dollars on three coloured lines on a 30 foot canvas either, but without some form of artistic contribution won't the buildings become soulless ... and I strongly believe that the buildings and surrounding areas where one works effects there quality of performance. You don't want workers as soulless as the buildings.


Sometime the 'art' is the building .... like the pyramids, it is what they represent that causes them to be 'art' and those inside that give the 'art and soul' to a place... :lmao:




MaxPower said:


> Mind you there's no denying the classic pieces as fine pieces of art, something one should see once in their lifetime; The Mona Lisa, Van Gogh, some of the sculptures in Italy. Some of these pieces certainly make you stare and say wow. Three stripes on a 30 ft canvas is not art, a soup can is not art (mind you it does take some artistic ability to paint a likeness).
> 
> To comment on Elaine's post, I tried the fine arts, tried listening to classical music, fine art, etc. I tried to like it because it seemed cultured to me. I later realized that I didn't like it and I was just fooling myself trying to be something that I'm not. It was the same with movies. Certain members of this board love these obscure films and more power to them that they do. Not my piece of cake. I like stuff blowing up, rock n' roll and things that entertain me.
> 
> Just my 2 cents and certainly not slamming anyone who likes the arts if that is what they truly enjoy.


Having grown up with all the classics, opera, and all the composers, all I can say is there were some that I enjoyed, but not necessarily all their works, and a few arias from certain operas were nice too but more than that it gave me an appreciation for music in general and the history of it from many sides, I wasn't allowed to listen to modern music, my dad had a thing about Elvis, me too but I doubt it was the same 'thing' :lmao: but I did get a Pat Boone record, my first album, it was nice for it's type, but i wanted more, I finally won a bit of the pie, and imagine my father's confusion when I hung photos of Elvis and Jailhouse Rock in my room and fell in love with 'Blues' and honky-tonk jazz....Oscar was a main player for me ... it all evolves from the same genre... it all belongs, one feeding the other, Bert Bacarach playing a little ditty 'how gentle is the rain....etc. and the world surprised to find out it was written ages ago by a delightful composer JS Bach... to this day a lot of folks think Bert wrote it, all he did was make it famous... but it was always there, and so it goes for lots of things, you sometimes see it with a different eye, or hear it with a different ear... and one day it might click...or not... 
I learned I can love many types of music for their own merit and one is not exclusive to another ... you just hear with a 'different ear'

( gimmie that) Good old Rock and Roll is still one of my faves!! :clap:


If you like it and it makes you feel alive, if it touches any, or all senses, if it brings you peace, then it is 'art' for YOUR soul, and that is all that counts....


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Time for bed.


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> Sometime the 'art' is the building .... like the pyramids, it is what they represent that causes them to be 'art' and those inside that give the 'art and soul' to a place... :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having grown up with all the classics, opera, and all the composers, all I can say is there were some that I enjoyed, but not necessarily all their works, and a few arias from certain operas were nice too but more than that it gave me an appreciation for music in general and the history of it from many sides, I wasn't allowed to listen to modern music, my dad had a thing about Elvis, me too but I doubt it was the same 'thing' :lmao: but I did get a Pat Boone record, my first album, it was nice for it's type, but i wanted more, I finally won a bit of the pie, and imagine my father's confusion when I hung photos of Elvis and Jailhouse Rock in my room and fell in love with 'Blues' and honky-tonk jazz....Oscar was a main player for me ... it all evolves from the same genre... it all belongs, one feeding the other, Bert Bacarach playing a little ditty 'how gentle is the rain....etc. and the world surprised to find out it was written ages ago by a delightful composer JS Bach... to this day a lot of folks think Bert wrote it, all he did was make it famous... but it was always there, and so it goes for lots of things, you sometimes see it with a different eye, or hear it with a different ear... and one day it might click...or not...
> I learned I can love many types of music for their own merit and one is not exclusive to another ... you just hear with a 'different ear'
> 
> ( gimmie that) Good old Rock and Roll is still one of my faves!! :clap:
> 
> 
> If you like it and it makes you feel alive, if it touches any, or all senses, if it brings you peace, then it is 'art' for YOUR soul, and that is all that counts....


Don't get me wrong. I have an eclectic taste in music. Rock (spans a lot of genres), country, oldies. I also play a bit of guitar and when I took lessons, I was trained in the classical style (nylon strings, think Andre Segovia, not steel strings). So my scope is not so narrow, it's just I prefer other types of music other than classical.


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:



Rps said:


> I tried out for them too, Marc. I auditioned for the timpani, had to do it twice, so you could say my audition had re-percussions.


I was told that I was too square for playing the triangle ............ along with the fact that I had no musical aptitude.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Have you heard it set to music? It is very pretty and I learned it as a child....
> 
> YouTube - Luton Girls Choir - Trees
> 
> YouTube - "Trees" (1932) Donald Novis
> 
> Here are a couple of renditions.... of course they come from the beginnings of recorded music, our version sounded more like the girls choir...


Very beautiful, Leslie. Certain types of music truly touches my soul and inner self. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If you like it and it makes you feel alive, if it touches any, or all senses, if it brings you peace, then it is 'art' for YOUR soul, and that is all that counts.... " Amen, Sister Leslie. Amen.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> :l
> I was told that I was too square for playing the triangle ............ along with the fact that I had no musical aptitude.


Awww. Hopefully you weren't too badly bent out of shape about the situation. Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Awww. Hopefully you weren't too badly bent out of shape about the situation. Marc.


Traumatized for life, Kim. I won't go into what my experiences with singing and dancing were ................. far too painful. :-(

As my mother always said to me, "Thank God you are able to teach, because you certainly can't sing or dance."


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> Time for bed.


Good night, Caman. Actually, I shall follow your lead and call it a night myself as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope that this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Caman. Actually, I shall follow your lead and call it a night myself as well. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight you wise men of the east.... we in the west shall hold up the moon for your 'moonbeam trip' and know when you wake us with the sun it will be in good health and with good news ....

Good night....sweet dreams! you two... and anyone else in the sleeping soon time frame....:yawn:


----------



## Ena

All this talk of lack of musical ability takes me back to music class in Grade Four. Miss Scofield labelled everyone as to singing ability. Blue birds were best, yellow birds were not bad and red birds were terrible. I was a red bird and anyone else who was had to mime in choir the competitions at the music festival. 

I sing but I make sure no-one else is around!


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I hope my post did not come across as putting down anyone who enjoys the arts. Hey, if artsy fartsy is your bag enjoy it and have fun. Just don't make fun of those of us who don't enjoy the arts.


I won't make fun of people who don't enjoy the arts if you will endeavour not use the words 'artsy-fartsy'. Deal? beejacon


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> All this talk of lack of musical ability takes me back to music class in Grade Four. Miss Scofield labelled everyone as to singing ability. Blue birds were best, yellow birds were not bad and red birds were terrible. I was a red bird and anyone else who was had to mime in choir the competitions at the music festival.
> 
> I sing but I make sure no-one else is around!


I joined glee club in high school and Mrs. Lowenberger asked me to quit since I had no singing ability. I quit and nary a note has passed my lips since.

Mrs. Lowenberger also told another girl that she couldn't sing and she went on to a fairly successful folk singer career.

Who knew.

Margaret


----------



## macdoodle

winwintoo said:


> I joined glee club in high school and Mrs. Lowenberger asked me to quit since I had no singing ability. I quit and nary a note has passed my lips since.
> 
> Mrs. Lowenberger also told another girl that she couldn't sing and she went on to a fairly successful folk singer career.
> 
> Who knew.
> 
> Margaret


:clap: yes, but folk singing was not 'singing' in those glee clubs, there are 'singers' around today who wouldn't make it into the subway glee club if the criteria for singing was actually being in tune.... or having one... so you need not worry about your warbling in the shower, it is probably better than some we pay money for...... 

The thing is we were raised to believe other peoples opinions and they 'knew' and what they said (bad or good) was the final say and we believed it! 

I wonder how many artists and musicians, composers, writers and poets are out there rather frustrated at their craft or inner passion because someone they respected told them they were not good and that is what takes away your joy.... a terrible thing to do to a child !

So sing and love it, like me, I head for the fields and pretend the noise from my throat matches the one in my head ... and i bother no one... the coyotes sometimes join in...
now that's scary!! :lmao:


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> I won't make fun of people who don't enjoy the arts if you will endeavour not use the words 'artsy-fartsy'. Deal? beejacon


+1

Plus Don is artistic. - Just look at SAP.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> I won't make fun of people who don't enjoy the arts if you will endeavour not use the words 'artsy-fartsy'. Deal? beejacon


I never use the term. (No hyphen in mine beejacon)

OK, but I reserve the right to use "artsy". Deal?


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> I joined glee club in high school and Mrs. Lowenberger asked me to quit since I had no singing ability. I quit and nary a note has passed my lips since.
> 
> Mrs. Lowenberger also told another girl that she couldn't sing and she went on to a fairly successful folk singer career.
> 
> Who knew.
> 
> Margaret


Obviously not Mrs. Lowenberger. 

---

I grew up singing. The first time I remember performing in public I was about 3 - singing with my siblings in a family group. Everyone in our family had an instrument - sax, oboe, clarinet, guitar, piano, recorders, organ & drums - we could put together a nice little band, and a lot of nights we would spend around the piano singing or playing. 

I was, however, exceedingly shy, and wouldn't actually talk to people, so when I started school, I wanted to be in the school choir, but I didn't get chosen. Probably because they didn't know I could sing. They didn't know I could talk, never mind sing. 

So anyway, I screwed up my courage and went up and asked the teacher who was leading the school choir why I didn't get in and she lied and said "There isn't enough room." So, tenacious child that I was (and still am), I waited. Then, a few months into the school year, one of the kids who was in the choir moved, and I went to the teacher and said "Now there's room." She couldn't fault my logic, and thus I got into the choir. 

---

I have known many professional musicians, and those who succeed have two things in common - an unshakeable personal belief in their own ability (sometimes coupled with an overwhelming need for _others_ to support that ability), and their need to share their gift with the world. Professional musicians can be seen to be selfish and needy and demanding, but their selfishness isn't for their own self - it is for their 'art'. As soon as you understand that about them, they're a lot easier to understand. The ones who succeed are not necessarily more talented, but they are more driven. 

I love going to musical performances, because I know the amount of work and dedication that it takes to take a performance to 'perfection'. I'm not that talented - only enough that I know that I'm not very good - so I can appreciate the talent of others, plus their dedication. It's just as hard as any other job, but a lot of times people observe the performance are misled by the ease with which the performers seem to perform. Watch Eric Clapton play guitar - he makes it look so easy, and it's only when you've picked up a guitar that you can truly begin to understand his total mastery of the instrument.

When I was choir director, I would never not allow someone to be in my choir. I would never tell them 'you can't sing'. Because I believe everyone can sing - you just have to learn to listen to yourself, and then learn to listen to others, and then learn to listen to yourself at the same time as listening to others. Most people who can't sing simply don't know how to listen.

I led a community church choir. One of my most dedicated members was Lee, who is mentally challenged - has the mental capacity of a child. Lee loved being in the choir. He was always on time for practice. He always sang with enthusiasm. Because Lee couldn't read, I would tell him to look at me, and I would mouth the words for him to follow along. Lee didn't know how to listen to what he was singing when in a group, so usually the tune coming from his mouth was a monotone. A very loud monotone. (Every once in a while I'd be able to teach him the tune, and he'd sing the tune, although not always in the same key as everyone else ...)

One of the members of the choir complained to me that they couldn't sing standing next to Lee. I had other members complain to me that he 'had no place in the choir'. However, I was the boss, and Lee stayed. "For whatever you do for the least of these ..." Lee derived more joy from singing than anything in his life. Who were we to take that from him for the sake of our own vanity?

Mrs. Lowenberger could have learnt that little lesson, I think.

_“Sing like no one's listening, love like you've never been hurt, dance like nobody's watching, and live like its heaven on earth.”_ - Mark Twain


----------



## KC4

Awesome story about Lee, Elaine. 

I agree with you that everybody can sing (just like everybody can draw) given enough practice and the right instruction to find their voice and their listening ears. 


I used to sing all of the time - every chance I got. I have about 6 years of classical voice training. Singing was wonderfully therapeutic for me. I sang in many choirs (even barbershop) and often helped out as a studio vocalist. 

I would use my voice for stress relief. Then through a very stressful period in my 30s, I overused and abused it until I had permanently damaged it. This was a huge mistake and I regret it to this day. I so miss being able to sing to my heart's content.


----------



## SINC

I still have a first place certificate from the Rotary Festival in Swift Current, SK when I won the boys solo, age 10. I was also the conductor of the rhythm band at the same school. That was my music teacher's way of keeping me involved as, like Marc, I couldn't even play the triangle. But boy could I make triangular conducting motions with that stick as I stood on an orange crate in that same festival. 

I can't carry a tune in a bucket today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine breakfast that shall have us all sining and dancing in The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy. I shall also have tea and coffee freshly brewed throughout the day.

“Sing like no one's listening, love like you've never been hurt, dance like nobody's watching, and live like its heaven on earth.” - Mark Twain

Good one, Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> All this talk of lack of musical ability takes me back to music class in Grade Four. Miss Scofield labelled everyone as to singing ability. Blue birds were best, yellow birds were not bad and red birds were terrible. I was a red bird and anyone else who was had to mime in choir the competitions at the music festival.
> 
> I sing but I make sure no-one else is around!


I was placed in the Buzzard Group, along with Harvey Crunchmeyer and an old teacher's chair. :-(


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Sunshine and 21C here.
Daniel is feeling much better and I think the worst is over now.
Now we will start focusing on making him deal with the inner hurt, 
to start finding a way to getting rid of it some day.
Going to have some Sushi for lunch, good diet food, and the run
some errands. The it will be time for starting todays parenting. 
...............
'Azamat 2 / May 18

_The essence of charity is for the servant to recount
the blessings of His Lord, and to render thanks unto
Him at all times and under all conditions.
Bahá'u'lláh

Pray to God that thou mayest become.... a lover of
men and a well-wisher of humankind....
Ábdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. That is good news about Daniel. How are you making out?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán and thanks for the brekkie. Slept in a wee bit due to the heat, I didn't get to sleep until well after midnight. Interesting bit about Facebook on SAP this morning. Now, I'm off to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. While I don't use Facebook anymore, I hear that there is a real uproar re privacy issues, but not too many of the 400 million users are opting out totally.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

I remember in 6th grade, our teachers (2 classes team-teaching) decided to have a choir. We had tryouts. I was the only person not to make the cut, plus the only girl not in the choir.... 4 or 5 of the boys in our double-class of 46 students chose not to try.

I still think the teachers made a mistake... not that I'm a much of a singer (though I do enjoy it... others around me might not enjoy it) but I should have been allowed to participate. I wasn't THAT bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I remember in 6th grade, our teachers (2 classes team-teaching) decided to have a choir. We had tryouts. I was the only person not to make the cut, plus the only girl not in the choir.... 4 or 5 of the boys in our double-class of 46 students chose not to try.
> 
> I still think the teachers made a mistake... not that I'm a much of a singer (though I do enjoy it... others around me might not enjoy it) but I should have been allowed to participate. I wasn't THAT bad.


I agree, Sonal. Sorry for your loss ............ but at least the world of literature has a potential GG's Award Winner waiting in the wings.

How are you this fine foggy morning? I was just making some morning tea. Care for a cup or two?


----------



## Sonal

I would love a cup, Marc, thank you, for this fine sunny day in Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I would love a cup, Marc, thank you, for this fine sunny day in Toronto.


Well, I shall send you a fresh pot via Doxie Express ............ might you send them back with some sunshine? Merci, mon amie.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Sonal

I will package some sunshine up and send it along. 

I'm feeling pretty good this morning, how are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I will package some sunshine up and send it along.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good this morning, how are you?


Great. Thanks for some sunshine. I am doing well, just going through reno hell at the moment. We now have no kitchen at all.


----------



## Sonal

Oh, kitchen renovations are the worst! So much to do, takes a long time, and it impacts your life so much.

Is the end at least in sight?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Oh, kitchen renovations are the worst! So much to do, takes a long time, and it impacts your life so much.
> 
> Is the end at least in sight?


We will be living without a kitchen for another six weeks.  :-(


----------



## Sonal

Perhaps I need to be sending you food and tea by Doxie express instead.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 



friend said:


> Daniel is feeling much better and I think the worst is over now.
> Now we will start focusing on making him deal with the inner hurt,
> to start finding a way to getting rid of it some day.
> Going to have some Sushi for lunch, good diet food, and the run
> some errands. The it will be time for starting todays parenting.
> [/SIZE][/I]


That's great news about Daniel Caman - nice to read that first thing.
Hopefully Daniel is starting to understand that he doesn't own that inner hurt. He may be experiencing it, but it's not his responsibility. He can leave it by the curb anytime he wishes. He need not carry it around anymore. 

Sushi sounds good to me! What kind of sushi do you like to make/eat? 


Dr.G. said:


> Great. Thanks for some sunshine. I am doing well, just going through reno hell at the moment. We now have no kitchen at all.


I think I would expire without a kitchen. Eating out a lot? At least it would get you away from the reno noise and dust for a while. That must be bothering you somewhat. 


Dr.G. said:


> We will be living without a kitchen for another six weeks.  :-(


:eek.......:XX)


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning! Sun is shining brightly, it looks like another warm day.

I've forgotten what I last wrote here, so forgive me if I'm repeating myself?

We had our police presentation yesterday about safety etc. and then yesterday afternoon, someone let a young woman into the building because she told them she was collecting for "xxxxx" Catholic Church - a real church near our building.

Most residents here belong to some Catholic church, so they ought to know that the Catholic Church doesn't send people door to door collecting money.

We've had several break-ins lately and I suspect that someone is using a ruse like yesterday's collection lady to gain entrance and then propping one of the obscure doors open.

Frustrating? Yes.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Great. Thanks for some sunshine. I am doing well, just going through reno hell at the moment. We now have no kitchen at all.


We just ran out and used the kitchen in the motor home when we were remodelling. That sure was one huge advantage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Perhaps I need to be sending you food and tea by Doxie express instead.


Well, we have our fridge in the basement, a hot plate, a microwave and a toaster oven in the dining room, and the contents from the entire kitchen (e.g., pots and pans) all over the living room. The doxies were kicked out of the basement and are now sleeping in the whelping room. What a mess.

Still, I appreciate the thought. Herbal tea is the name of the day ............ for the next six weeks at least.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> That's great news about Daniel Caman - nice to read that first thing.
> Hopefully Daniel is starting to understand that he doesn't own that inner hurt. He may be experiencing it, but it's not his responsibility. He can leave it by the curb anytime he wishes. He need not carry it around anymore.
> 
> Sushi sounds good to me! What kind of sushi do you like to make/eat?
> 
> I think I would expire without a kitchen. Eating out a lot? At least it would get you away from the reno noise and dust for a while. That must be bothering you somewhat.
> 
> :eek.......:XX)


This is the price we have to pay to become foster parents. Hopefully, by August, we will become a certified home for a foster child. We have been told to expect a call from Family, Youth and Child Services within hours of the final certification. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> Obviously not Mrs. Lowenberger.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> Mrs. Lowenberger could have learnt that little lesson, I think.
> 
> _“Sing like no one's listening, love like you've never been hurt, dance like nobody's watching, and live like its heaven on earth.”_ - Mark Twain


What a wonderful story Elaine, I applaud you, beautifully and perfectly said, sometimes 'art' is not only in the eye of the beholder, but in the heart of the performer, and no matter how it comes out, it will always be 'perfect'

Mark Twain did have it right... bless him!! :clap:


----------



## MLeh

I think renovations are like childbirth - it's a wonder there are second children, and a wonder that people do renovations after the first time ...

Kitchen renovations are the worst. Well, bathroom renovations come a close second if you've only got one bathroom ...

We did our bathroom renovation first. Ten years later we tackled the kitchen. For some reason we only waited two years after the kitchen before doing the front room and hallway. I'm sure it has something to do with senility creeping in. Shorter memory span. Forget things sooner. (They say the secret to a happy old age is good health and a bad memory. I've got the second one covered already.)

I think the thing I missed most about our kitchen during our renovations was the sink and dishwasher. Cooking on the BBQ and in the microwave was fine, and we had an electric frying pan.

But what killed me was no dishwasher, no sink, and having to do dishes in the bathroom. Especially pots and pans as they wouldn't fit in the hand basin so I have to kneel on the floor and wash them in the tub. Oh my aching back! We were on a first name basis with the pizza delivery guy by the end of those two months!


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> I think renovations are like childbirth - it's a wonder there are second children, and a wonder that people do renovations after the first time ...
> 
> Kitchen renovations are the worst. Well, bathroom renovations come a close second if you've only got one bathroom ...
> 
> We did our bathroom renovation first. Ten years later we tackled the kitchen. For some reason we only waited two years after the kitchen before doing the front room and hallway. I'm sure it has something to do with senility creeping in. Shorter memory span. Forget things sooner. (They say the secret to a happy old age is good health and a bad memory. I've got the second one covered already.)
> 
> I think the thing I missed most about our kitchen during our renovations was the sink and dishwasher. Cooking on the BBQ and in the microwave was fine, and we had an electric frying pan.
> 
> But what killed me was no dishwasher, no sink, and having to do dishes in the bathroom. Especially pots and pans as they wouldn't fit in the hand basin so I have to kneel on the floor and wash them in the tub. Oh my aching back! We were on a first name basis with the pizza delivery guy by the end of those two months!


Elaine, we made a family pact to try and eat healthy ............ and not to kill each other or any of the doxies (right now we have 6 adult doxies and one puppy). We too are going to be using the BBQ a great deal. We shall see.

We had the upstairs bathroom done two weeks ago to put back the bathtub we removed two years ago. Young children in foster care need to be in a home where there is a bathtub. The kitchen needed to be redone anyway, so that is my wife's birthday/Mother's Day/Anniversary gift for this year. We were going to go on a vacation, but this is the vacation replacement. Then, we have to do renos on three bedrooms to bring them up to code for a foster care home.

The only saving grace is that our real estate agent has told us that with what we have done to the house and what we are doing now, the value of the house will be well over $500,000. That remains to be seen, but it is nice to hear.

How is Life treating you these days, Elaine?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Kim, for the audio clip of Mr. Spock. My wife emailed me and asked if I thought that we could convert my home office, where I work to pay for ALL of these renos, into a "doxie spa and fashion room".

To this I sent her your clip.

http://www.startrekanimated.com/tas_sounds/tas_sound_spock_stupid_idea.wav


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Kim, for the audio clip of Mr. Spock. My wife emailed me and asked if I thought that we could convert my home office, where I work to pay for ALL of these renos, into a "doxie spa and fashion room".
> 
> To this I sent her your clip.
> 
> http://www.startrekanimated.com/tas_sounds/tas_sound_spock_stupid_idea.wav


Haaaaa haaaa! 
Yep...Otherwise the next audio clip will be:

Scotty


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Haaaaa haaaa!
> Yep...Otherwise the next audio clip will be:
> 
> Scotty


Not quite, Kim, at least not from drinking. I am trying to lose weight so I have cut out everything except coffee, tea and water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some pics of Bubbles (aka Harbour Deep's Party Girl), taken about an hour ago. She is 2 1/2 months old tomorrow.


----------



## Cameo

Hullo all - well, I had posted yesterday - but can't find the post, so hopefully I am not repeating myself! My mind tends to go all over the place lately, so maybe I just mislaid the post?

Well, one of my twins has decided it is time to move out - and he moved to North Bay - about 6-7 hours away. He went up to help some friends dig up the weeping tiles, and decided to stay. He says he is going to go back to school in September to finish his last few credits. Pleased with that part - this was my dependent kid, so feels kind of strange for me.

In his place, two baby bunnies have taken up residence. One will go back to the wild, the other will never be able to. My landlords dog raided the nest, I have no idea where the nest is and worried that if I return it there, well the dog raided it again, providing me with the second bunny, so it would just go get it again I am sure. The one is fine and eating dandelion leaves and shows all sort of spunk. The day before yesterday this little furry hellion was meek and cuddly - yesterday decided that I was something that should be charged at and head butted. It is all of 3 inches long. Likes to come close when I talk to it though. It has stayed wild though and that is good) The other is injured, cannot use it's hind legs - ( I didn't expect it to survive the first night )but it is mobile (he can scurry fairly well using his front legs) sits upright fairly well, is alert and eating, but will never be able to get away from a predator. So - not sure what the plan is with it. It doesn't seem to be in pain and not miserable and I couldn't brain the poor thing regardless. So, I will care for it best as I can in the meantime.

Hoping everyone is well. I have had a few interviews in the past couple of weeks, but nothing of it so far. Employment insurance is finished and I don't qualify for assistance, so life is still a challenge. tptptptp

Weather has been wonderful and I have a few ideas for Cameo to get together. My town is having a garage sale in just over a week, as is my landlord and I thought that I would sit out front with him with some of my business cards and my portfolio and maybe set up my laptop with a slideshow of some of the work I have done for others.
Save printing costs.

Anyhow, hoping that everyone else is healthy and happy and doing well. Take care


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, great to see you. I don't envy you with your financial 'challenge'. Here's hoping that you get some good news soon!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Good to hear from you once again. Interesting story about the bunny and your son. Guess you are not a true "empty nester" just yet. Sorry to hear of your employment situation. Hopefully, something of value that suits your intelligence and abilities will come along soon. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> That's great news about Daniel Caman - nice to read that first thing.
> Hopefully Daniel is starting to understand that he doesn't own that inner hurt. He may be experiencing it, but it's not his responsibility. He can leave it by the curb anytime he wishes. He need not carry it around anymore.
> 
> Sushi sounds good to me! What kind of sushi do you like to make/eat?


We hope to "lure" Daniel to leave his terrible past behind.
Tricky and complicated, but we will do our best.

Since I'm a vegetarian is all rice, egg and veg. But ever so good anyway.
I also like the Korean version, which we make our selves. Almost the same
but more improvised then the Japanese which is more art food.

Nite all.
Time for bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

I wish Daniel well, Caman. 

I am right behind you to call it a night. Want to get ready to watch LOST. First one up can make the Over the Hump Day Breakfast.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope that by the next full moon, you shall have obtained an excellent job, one of your choosing and liking. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Not quite, Kim, at least not from drinking. I am trying to lose weight so I have cut out everything except coffee, tea and water.


You must be getting a pounding, sawing, renovation hangover by now. Sorry. But Hey! Bubbles looks great! How much she has grown! 



friend said:


> We hope to "lure" Daniel to leave his terrible past behind.
> Tricky and complicated, but we will do our best.
> 
> Since I'm a vegetarian is all rice, egg and veg. But ever so good anyway.
> I also like the Korean version, which we make our selves. Almost the same
> but more improvised then the Japanese which is more art food.


Sounds good to me Caman - do you use the Nori seaweed sheets? I like that stuff so much I'll eat it out of the package. 

Good luck with Daniel. Just because someone throws rocks, doesn't mean the target is obligated to pick them up and carry them. 


Jeanne - Sorry to hear about the injured bunny - glad you are taking care of it. 
I also hope your employment situation turns around for the better soon too. That must be stressful. Maybe the Garage sale promo will bring good news.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Slightly overcast here, but 16C and nice pre-summer.
Going out with Liam now, his playschool is closed today again.
Lads, we picked the wrong jobs. Working in a playschool seams
to be the bees knees. 
............
'Azamat 3 / May 19

_Arise O people, and, by the power of God's might,
resolve to gain the victory over your own selves
that haply the whole earth may be freed and sanc
-tified form its servitude to the gods of its idle fancies....
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Some kind of large vacuum truck is running full blast over at the hockey arena, just a block away and it sounds like it is in the bedroom. So, since I can't sleep, SAP is being uploaded as I type this. A full upload today due to adding another election candidate in the left column. Any alteration there means every single item on the page has to be changed. Now I can work on tomorrow until that #$%%^& truck stops whatever it is doing at this hour of the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. I shall prepare some of our classic Over the Hump Day Breakfast for us, and for anyone who follows in our trek through this workweek. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise at the start of a fine day. Let the doxies out earlier after they were fed and then hung out some clothes (which I wisely washed last night) on the line. The forecast is for 10C today, but for now, in full sunshine and 5C temps, all is quiet and serene. In a minute, when the coffee is made, I shall take some outside and enjoy the silence of the early morning. I love this time of day.


----------



## SINC

Well, that truck finally shut down after nearly an hour of running so loudly. It broke my concentration so badly that I will just now begin to compose SP for tomorrow. It's a bit early for brekkie just yet, but I think a glass of juice would be nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Juice coming right up, Don. OJ, Apple or Pineapple?


----------



## SINC

How about a small glass of each? Just don't give me grapefruit juice. It was long my favourite juice and I used to start my day with a half fresh grapefruit every day, but no more. When one is on Lipitor, that is a serious no-no that can result in death.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, just starting your work day are you?


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Don, Marc and Sonal.
All well I hope.

Been out buying groceries.
People from the supermarket was standing outside the mall
selling veg. cheep: 
a wee bunch of new carrots, radish or onions 20 cent, green and orange bell peppers,
lemons, zucchini 20 cent each, eggplant 60 cent, a mellon-sized papaya $2.00 
and so on.  :clap:
I bought 6 bags of veg. and fruit for $28.00


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> How about a small glass of each? Just don't give me grapefruit juice. It was long my favourite juice and I used to start my day with a half fresh grapefruit every day, but no more. When one is on Lipitor, that is a serious no-no that can result in death.


Yeah Don, nothing like a jug of ruby red .... but, alas, for me, those days are gone as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How about a small glass of each? Just don't give me grapefruit juice. It was long my favourite juice and I used to start my day with a half fresh grapefruit every day, but no more. When one is on Lipitor, that is a serious no-no that can result in death.


I feel your pain, Don. I love grapefruit, both the actual fruit and juice. However, I take Lipitor as well until I can lose weight, since my levels are great now with the L tabs. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good afternoon Don, Marc and Sonal.
> All well I hope.
> 
> Been out buying groceries.
> People from the supermarket was standing outside the mall
> selling veg. cheep:
> a wee bunch of new carrots, radish or onions 20 cent, green and orange bell peppers,
> lemons, zucchini 20 cent each, eggplant 60 cent, a mellon-sized papaya $2.00
> and so on.  :clap:
> I bought 6 bags of veg. and fruit for $28.00


Those are unbelievable prices, Caman. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah Don, nothing like a jug of ruby red .... but, alas, for me, those days are gone as well.


Sorry to hear this as well, Rp. I just can't seem to get down to the weight my doctor wants me to get to before she will take me off of L.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


Life is excellent, Marc, how are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Life is excellent, Marc, how are you?


That is really good to hear, Sonal. You deserve a streak of calm and joy in your life. Kudos.

All goes well here in reno-hell land.


----------



## Sonal

Hang in there Marc. The nice thing about renovations is that if you hang in there, the results are worth it. 

Mind you, I say this as someone who has supervised a lot of renovations that someone else has had to live through...


----------



## macdoodle

Hi guy's and gals!! 
I am not sure what Lipitor is, but I do know that grapefruit is one of the best 'fat busters' around... 
So hopefully you will be able to get off the drugs soon guys and start easting some natural fat controllers .... 

As for renos, it is always stressful, no matter how you plan for it, it is hard going, but once it is done you will wonder what all the 'stressing out' was about... LOL!! 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Hi guy's and gals!!
> I am not sure what Lipitor is, but I do know that grapefruit is one of the best 'fat busters' around...
> So hopefully you will be able to get off the drugs soon guys and start easting some natural fat controllers ....
> 
> As for renos, it is always stressful, no matter how you plan for it, it is hard going, but once it is done you will wonder what all the 'stressing out' was about... LOL!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


Leslie, Lipitor is a drug that lowers and maintains your cholesterol level. Once one has had a heart attack, one is stuck with it for life. When you are first given the drug, they warn you in no uncertain terms that even touching a small bit of grapefruit juice or fruit can cause death due to an extreme reaction between grapefruit and the drug.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, Lipitor is a drug that lowers and maintains your cholesterol level. Once one has had a heart attack, one is stuck with it for life. When you are first given the drug, they warn you in no uncertain terms that even touching a small bit of grapefruit juice or fruit can cause death due to an extreme reaction between grapefruit and the drug.


This is bad! i am glad you told me about this, I know some of the new drugs out there scare me to death with all the side effects... the ad's alone make you want to take the best possible care so as to avoid them!! 
I thank you for mentioning the grapefruit / Lipitor connection ....  who would have guessed?? wonder why.....  guess i will be on a mission now! :lmao:

Well then, keep on keeping on, and for goodness sake, STAY OFF the grapefruit! 
(are there any other foods that dangerous??


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hang in there Marc. The nice thing about renovations is that if you hang in there, the results are worth it.
> 
> Mind you, I say this as someone who has supervised a lot of renovations that someone else has had to live through...


Thank you, Sonal. Luckily, our main contractor has a team of specialists to take care of all the work, along with him and his partner. I like it that he is here for all the work, doing most of it himself.

Yes, it will be worth it if all these renos results in our house being certified to be a foster home. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc! Hang in there in renovation purgatory....This too shall pass. 

There's my something new learned for today already - I did not know about the serious conflict with Lipitor and grapefruit. That must be taking a significant chunk out of the Grapefruit market... Also - I don't know whether this is true or not, but I remember reading somewhere that grapefruit was now on the "bad for you" list anyway due to some other health related reason. I do not eat/drink much grapefruit so I didn't really pay attention. 

Caman - those prices are awesome...Woot! I'd be tempted to buy a whole bunch and freeze the extras! I've heard of Black markets, and Grey markets - but I think you found a GREEN Market outlet! 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon - sorry about the vacuum truck. That sucks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Leslie, Lipitor is a drug that lowers and maintains your cholesterol level. Once one has had a heart attack, one is stuck with it for life. When you are first given the drug, they warn you in no uncertain terms that even touching a small bit of grapefruit juice or fruit can cause death due to an extreme reaction between grapefruit and the drug.


Don, did not know that there was such a reaction to Lipitor and grapefruit. I was told that if I had the fresh fruit or grapefruit juice it would lessen the effects of my meds. My cholesterol is in the good zone, as is my blood pressure, and my doctor wants to keep this status quo for me until I can lose about 50 pounds. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I just realized when I looked at the pic of your home in the weather thread that is does not appear to have a front entrance. Or is it somehow hidden? I've never seen a house without a front door before.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for breakfast Marc! Hang in there in renovation purgatory....This too shall pass. 

There's my something new learned for today already - I did not know about the serious conflict with Lipitor and grapefruit. " 

Afternoon, Kim. Thanks for the encouragement. We are about 10% complete with the whole reno scene.

I did not know about Lipitor and grapefruit other than the fact that it lesses the effectiveness of this medication. I have to admit that a few times I have had some grapefruit juice and had some grapefruit in fruit salad while taking Lipitor. Still, I can't do this too often since I want to stay in the good zone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I just realized when I looked at the pic of your home in the weather thread that is does not appear to have a front entrance. Or is it somehow hidden? I've never seen a house without a front door before.


Don, before we moved in, this house went through three renos. The front entrance is actually just to the left of the ADT (Attack Dachshund Territory) sign, but it is on an angle and not horizontal to the street.


----------



## SINC

Ah, so that's where it is!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, so that's where it is!



Yup!!!

YouTube - Surprise Surprise Surprise


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> How about a small glass of each? Just don't give me grapefruit juice. It was long my favourite juice and I used to start my day with a half fresh grapefruit every day, but no more. When one is on Lipitor, that is a serious no-no that can result in death.


This is the lethal combination then eh?


----------



## KC4

Interesting house design Marc. I like it. 

Here's a photo of my former home in Houston. Notice anything unusual?


----------



## friend

It sez Shagri-La clubhouse if you put the mouse on it. 
And you didn't have any windows or doors on it. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

I never did like regular grapefruit, just pink grapefruit.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Interesting house design Marc. I like it.
> 
> Here's a photo of my former home in Houston. Notice anything unusual?
> View attachment 14447


Other than no basement, no garage and no driveway and the front walk that curves around the fire hydrant, no, nothing unusual.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It sez Shagri-La clubhouse if you put the mouse on it.
> And you didn't have any windows or doors on it. :lmao:


Caman, windows are forbidden in the Houston city limits ............. they have to keep the air conditioning coolness inside the houses, and not let in sunlight, and Mission Control is in Houston. 

YouTube - APOLLO 13 AUDIO WE HAVE A PROBLEM HOUSTON


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Interesting house design Marc. I like it.
> 
> Here's a photo of my former home in Houston. Notice anything unusual?
> View attachment 14447


No snow. :lmao: Snow in Houston would be like 30C temps here in St.John's.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> It sez Shagri-La clubhouse if you put the mouse on it.
> And you didn't have any windows or doors on it. :lmao:


It actually does have doors in the center (photo too dark to tell) - but yes, (good eyes!) no windows in the front at all. The only way to see anything in the outside front yard from inside the house was to look out the peephole in the front door or open the door. 

We used to joke to our Canadian visitors that the lack of windows was to protect against drive by shootings. 

The back of the house was basically all windows, making up for the lack of windows in the front.


SINC said:


> Other than no basement, no garage and no driveway and the front walk that curves around the fire hydrant, no, nothing unusual.


Yup - That no basement thing was a killer, especially for a pack-rat. That red thing is actually a bird house, not a fire hydrant and there is a garage and driveway to the left out of the frame.


----------



## Dr.G.

Houses in south Georgia don't have basements either. There is too much water to keep a basement truly dry.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Houses in south Georgia don't have basements either. There is too much water to keep a basement truly dry.


Same in Ireland. 
In Sweden the houses most likely have a cellar and if you are lucky even a root cellar,
which is awesome to store fruit and veg. in over the winter. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Same in Ireland.
> In Sweden the houses most likely have a cellar and if you are lucky even a root cellar,
> which is awesome to store fruit and veg. in over the winter. :clap:


They have those here in NL as well, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CBC News !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Queen Elizabeth and her husband, the Duke of Edinburgh, will visit Nova Scotia, Manitoba and Ontario during their tour of Canada this summer, Prime Minister Stephen Harper's office announced Wednesday.

"Royal tours present a wonderful opportunity for Canadians to learn more about our constitutional monarchy, one of the pillars upon which our country is founded," said Harper. 

The royal couple's tour schedule includes stops in Halifax from June 28 to June 30; the National Capital Region from June 30 to July 3; Winnipeg on July 3; Toronto and Kitchener-Waterloo, Ontario, from July 3 to July 6.

Their full itinerary will be announced at a later date, according to the PMO, since the Royal couple will be visiting a standard wirehaired dachshund breeder in St. John's, NL. 

According to the Royal Press Agent, "The Queen is something of an animal lover, owning and breeding race horses and tending to, at last count, ten dogs, including Labradors, Spaniels, and her favorites, the Corgis. When she is in the palace, she reportedly feeds and grooms the dogs herself, and she has crossbred Corgis and Dachshunds to create pups the royal press office calls a new breed of dog, the Dorgi. She shall travel to Newfoundland and Labrador on an unofficial and personal visit to see if there is a dachshund that might be in line for a royal breeding."

Folks, I think that she is talking about Gracie, currently the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, based on CKC showpoints. I shall let you know when I hear more about this possible event.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> This just in from CBC News !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "Queen Elizabeth and her husband, the Duke of Edinburgh, will visit Nova Scotia, Manitoba and Ontario during their tour of Canada this summer, Prime Minister Stephen Harper's office announced Wednesday.
> 
> "Royal tours present a wonderful opportunity for Canadians to learn more about our constitutional monarchy, one of the pillars upon which our country is founded," said Harper.
> 
> The royal couple's tour schedule includes stops in Halifax from June 28 to June 30; the National Capital Region from June 30 to July 3; Winnipeg on July 3; Toronto and Kitchener-Waterloo, Ontario, from July 3 to July 6.
> 
> Their full itinerary will be announced at a later date, according to the PMO, since the Royal couple will be visiting a standard wirehaired dachshund breeder in St. John's, NL.
> 
> According to the Royal Press Agent, "The Queen is something of an animal lover, owning and breeding race horses and tending to, at last count, ten dogs, including Labradors, Spaniels, and her favorites, the Corgis. When she is in the palace, she reportedly feeds and grooms the dogs herself, and she has crossbred Corgis and Dachshunds to create pups the royal press office calls a new breed of dog, the Dorgi. She shall travel to Newfoundland and Labrador on an unofficial and personal visit to see if there is a dachshund that might be in line for a royal breeding."
> 
> Folks, I think that she is talking about Gracie, currently the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, based on CKC showpoints. I shall let you know when I hear more about this possible event.


Well if you are not pulling our legs.... I think you better get down to meet the boat... with Gracie... who knows, you may get an invite to dinner... (well gracie might, you will have to go along to defend her honour!) 

Seriously, is this true about the corgie and doxie... (you never know these days...

Of course it might be true as there has been a fair amount of out breeding in her family too....


----------



## friend

That's true Leslie. You never know these days.
Just have a look at the Olympic Games mascot for London 2012, 
Wenlock och Mandeville.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I'm surprised at you ... since you are more into a republic than the monarchy. This just proves my point that the monarchy is indeed going to the dogs..........


----------



## Dr.G.

"Seriously, is this true about the corgie and doxie... (you never know these days..." Amazing, but it's true. The Queen currently owns five corgis and four dorgis, a corgi-dachshund crossbreed. The corgis are called Emma, Linnet, Monty, Holly and Willow. The dorgis are called Cider, Berry, Candy and Vulcan. Queen Victoria had a pure dachshund, which she named "Boy", and had a bronze statue of him placed in Windsor Castle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I'm surprised at you ... since you are more into a republic than the monarchy. This just proves my point that the monarchy is indeed going to the dogs..........


Rp, I am against this breeding, but my wife is in favor. I figure that when they do another Royal Check (my wife had to go through one since she was to meet Prince Charles at three functions here in St.John's with Stella Burry Community Services), I shall have to be included. This will ruin the stop over. "Up the Republic!!!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That's true Leslie. You never know these days.
> Just have a look at the Olympic Games mascot for London 2012,
> Wenlock och Mandeville.


Good Lord!!!!!!!!!! 

What on Earth are those mascots meant to represent?????


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc, I'm surprised at you ... since you are more into a republic than the monarchy. This just proves my point that the monarchy is indeed going to the dogs..........


Yeah and I smell a large portion of dog 5h!t connected to this yarn. Or is that horse 5h!t?


----------



## friend

I have no idea Marc. 
And I'm not sure we want to know either. 

Good night me friends. 
Time for bed.


----------



## Ena

macdoodle said:


> This is bad! i am glad you told me about this, I know some of the new drugs out there scare me to death with all the side effects...
> Well then, keep on keeping on, and for goodness sake, STAY OFF the grapefruit!
> (are there any other foods that dangerous??


People who are on Warfarin (blood thinner/rat poison) should not eat or drink cranberry products as it will lower the effectiveness of the drug. HTH!


----------



## Rps

Olympic mascots ..... I thought they were Tele-Tubbies recovering from plastic surgery!
Isn't the one on the left Joan Rivers?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I have no idea Marc.
> And I'm not sure we want to know either.
> 
> Good night me friends.
> Time for bed.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Olympic mascots ..... I thought they were Tele-Tubbies recovering from plastic surgery!
> Isn't the one on the left Joan Rivers?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. The workmen start early here in St.John's. Of course, they are out of the house by 430PM, which is nice. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Olympic mascots ..... I thought they were Tele-Tubbies recovering from plastic surgery!
> Isn't the one on the left Joan Rivers?


Hahah! - no the hair is too tame.


----------



## SINC

Happy to report that Rp got his camera and his iChat working and we had a face to face video chat for about a half hour today. I was a bit worried he might have more hair than me, but I can rest easy now. 

Anyone else up for a video chat would be welcome. Ideas appreciated for holding such an event once a week, once a month or whenever, more than welcome.

It sure helps to put a voice and a real face to the Shang gang.

Anyone?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Happy to report that Rp got his camera and his iChat working and we had a face to face video chat for about a half hour today. I was a bit worried he might have more hair than me, but I can rest easy now.
> 
> Anyone else up for a video chat would be welcome. Ideas appreciated for holding such an event once a week, once a month or whenever, more than welcome.
> 
> It sure helps to put a voice and a real face to the Shang gang.
> 
> Anyone?


Sure! But what happens if I have more hair than you? I might.
or might not...

I'll also have to borrow Kacey or Lee's MB - as my computer does not have a camera.

Just let me know!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Sure! But what happens if I have more hair than you? I might.
> or might not...


Big hairy deal!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Big hairy deal!


I might be!


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> I might be!


Nothing wrong with long flowing tresses.... on yer haid! :lmao:


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

9:00AM and already 17C.
I'm a wee bit late with Liam this morning, so I've better to get a move on.
Have a great day all.
......................
'Azamat 3 / May 20

_Consider the former generations. Witness how every 
time the Day Star of Divine bounty hat shed the light 
of His Revelation upon the world, the people of His 
Day have arisen against Him, and repudiated His truth. 
They who were regarded as the leaders of men have 
invariably striven to hinder their followers from tuning 
unto Him Who is the Ocean of God's limitless bounty.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Beautiful rose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine breakfast for us this morning, very healthy and heart-friendly. Lots of whole grains, fruits and even some morning veggies. Enjoy. Tea and coffee shall be freshly brewed throughout the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning gentlemen and thanks for the brekkie Marc.

SAP is up with a lesson in camouflage, lost hikers finding lost hikers and the results are in as to who are the biggest liars, men or women.

Now, I've work to do, so later . . .


----------



## Rps

Morning all: How is everyone this morning? To echo Don, it would be nice to "see" everyone, maybe we could link up once in a while and chat? And, Don, you're right, you do have more hair than I, to say anything else would be a bald faced lie. ... so to speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Rp. Yes, if I can reclaim my MBP and get an AIM password, and figure out how to use iChat, I shall join the crowd.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

I'm happy to join in on iChat.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, that's great.


----------



## Dr.G.

I can't seem to find Don's excellent process model for getting the needed items for iChat. Might someone go through it one more time? Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got the official notice, so drinks at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den are on the house.

National Adult Literacy Database - Information - What's New - Headline News


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you today? I sense your mood has been on the upswing lately, judging from your positive comments. If so, kudos to you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, [ again ] congrats. I was looking at the carpentry module, very nicely done!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 



macdoodle said:


> Nothing wrong with long flowing tresses.... on yer haid! :lmao:


Hahahaaaa... So my arms don't count? 
No joy yet on chatting with Don. I think he's avoiding me. He may be concerned that I may be bigger than him as well. And I just might be. 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall make a fine breakfast for us this morning, very healthy and heart-friendly. Lots of whole grains, fruits and even some morning veggies. Enjoy. Tea and coffee shall be freshly brewed throughout the day.


Woot! I'll take some morning veggies in the form of beans - coffee beans....please and thanks! 



Dr.G. said:


> Just got the official notice, so drinks at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den are on the house.
> 
> National Adult Literacy Database - Information - What's New - Headline News


Whoooooooo HOOOOOO!
That's awesome! The article provides an excellent description of your role....that is very interesting. Kudos! 

I even ran through 4-5 pages of the carpentry module and intend to have a look at the food services one too. Those are absolutely excellent - I know of many people that would derive a huge benefit from that. The only issue that comes to mind immediately is computer/internet access and the need for basic computer literacy in order to take advantage of this fabulous program.

Woot! Make my beans a double!


----------



## Rps

Hello All: Don, and all foodies out there, here is a recipe that I just love. It makes a great side dish:

Creamed Cauliflower

Smooth and creamy cauliflower blended with cheese will turn this casserole
into a star attraction.



8 cups Chopped cauliflower (about 2)

2 tbps Butter

2 Onions chopped or celery [ I prefer celery to the onion ]

1 tsp Each fried thyme and salt

1 Pkg (4 oz/ 125 g) cream cheese, softened

1/4 tsp Pepper



Crumb Topping:

1 cup Fresh bread crumbs

2 tbsp Chopped fresh parsley

Pinch Each salt and pepper

2 tbsp Butter melted



In large saucepan of boiling salted water, cook cauliflower for about 12
minutes or until softened. Drain well.

Meanwhile, in skillet, melt butter over medium heat: cook onions/celery, thyme and
salt, stirring occasionally, for about 5 minutes or until softened.

In food processor or blender, puree together cauliflower and onion/ celery mixture,
in batches, until smooth. Return all of the mixture to processor, blend in
cream cheese and pepper until smooth.



Crumb Topping: Meanwhile, in small bowl, stir together fresh bread crumbs,
chopped parsley, salt and pepper: drizzle with melted butter, stirring to
moisten.



(Cauliflower mixture and topping can be prepared to this point, cooled and
frozen in separate airtight containers for up to 2 weeks: thaw in
refrigerator for 48 hours before continuing).



In saucepan, heat cauliflower mixture over medium heat, stirring
occasionally, for 7 minutes or until bubbling: transfer to greased 11- x
7-inch (2 L) baking dish. (Or microwave mixture in baking dish at
Mediaum-High/70% for about 10 minutes, rotating once.)

Sprinkle with topping: broil for 3 minutes or until golden brown.



Makes 8 servings.

Per serving: about 155 calories, 4 g protein, 12 g fat, 10 g carbohydrate.


----------



## SINC

Rp, that sounds good and I will grab it for SAP, but could you please correct the amounts on the pepper and the bread crumbs. The amounts in each case did not reproduce correctly in the recipe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, [ again ] congrats. I was looking at the carpentry module, very nicely done!


Thank you, Rp.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Rp, that sounds good and I will grab it for SAP, but could you please correct the amounts on the pepper and the bread crumbs. The amounts in each case did not reproduce correctly in the recipe.


Hi Don, I changed them. I forgot I used my coding. It is 1 cup of crumbs [ more or less ] and a touch of pepper which is about 1/4 teaspoon.

Thanx


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> Hahahaaaa... So my arms don't count?
> No joy yet on chatting with Don. I think he's avoiding me. He may be concerned that I may be bigger than him as well. And I just might be.
> 
> 
> Woot! I'll take some morning veggies in the form of beans - coffee beans....please and thanks!
> 
> 
> Whoooooooo HOOOOOO!
> That's awesome! The article provides an excellent description of your role....that is very interesting. Kudos!
> 
> I even ran through 4-5 pages of the carpentry module and intend to have a look at the food services one too. Those are absolutely excellent - I know of many people that would derive a huge benefit from that. The only issue that comes to mind immediately is computer/internet access and the need for basic computer literacy in order to take advantage of this fabulous program.
> 
> Woot! Make my beans a double!


Thank you, Kim. Double beans for you ............. as in coffee beans.


----------



## KC4

Rp - Thanks for the recipe - It looks great. Do you use fresh thyme or dried - by the quantities I surmise dried, but I am not sure.

I have a pasta recipe that calls for fresh whole thyme leaves fried until they are crispy. It's rather good.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, no I use dried as I don't use much of it in other recipes and the dried lasts a lot longer in the cupboard.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> No joy yet on chatting with Don. I think he's avoiding me. He may be concerned that I may be bigger than him as well. And I just might be.


I did so get your e-mail invite last night, but alas it was past my bed time so didn't see it until 4:00 a.m. I didn't figure you'd be very chatty at that hour, but fear not, we'll get this done.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Marc! I sent your modules to my literacy co-ordinator to see if she can use them.

With thyme, I usually buy fresh, use it as needed, and allow it to dry out and then use it dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Congratulations Marc! I sent your modules to my literacy co-ordinator to see if she can use them.
> 
> With thyme, I usually buy fresh, use it as needed, and allow it to dry out and then use it dry.


Thank you, Sonal. Stella Burry Community Services holds the copyrights to all of this material.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Sonal. Stella Burry Community Services holds the copyrights to all of this material.


Sucks doesn't it Marc. I developed training modules for my company that they used all over the world .... and they own them. Got to watch those PMAs when you sign or employment papers don't you.....


----------



## winwintoo

Rps said:


> Sucks doesn't it Marc. I developed training modules for my company that they used all over the world .... and they own them. Got to watch those PMAs when you sign or employment papers don't you.....


I developed a software program on my own time and the company I worked for would have had no claim to it, but I was dumb and took it to work and used it as a quick fix in I project I was working on. The "boss" announced that it now belonged to the company 

When I whined about it to my son, he said just do it again and do it better and call it MOPDAH - My Own Project Done At Home

Mopdah has sort become my trademark and I have the domain registered and use it for most of my email.

Sadly, I became too ill to really do anything with it, and now that I'm recovering, I have other interests and the software development industry has left me in the dust. Still it makes a good story.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sucks doesn't it Marc. I developed training modules for my company that they used all over the world .... and they own them. Got to watch those PMAs when you sign or employment papers don't you.....


Not at all. They are a non-profit non-government agency that provides housing, training, and support to adult, youth, single moms, abused woment, et al. They are giving away the DVDs of this site at cost, just for the DVD and shipping. So, it gets spread around the country. I got a national award for this, and the knowledge that a few of the adult learners I worked with are now gainfully employed for the first time in their lives. That, for me, is worth far more than a copyright.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I developed a software program on my own time and the company I worked for would have had no claim to it, but I was dumb and took it to work and used it as a quick fix in I project I was working on. The "boss" announced that it now belonged to the company
> 
> When I whined about it to my son, he said just do it again and do it better and call it MOPDAH - My Own Project Done At Home
> 
> Mopdah has sort become my trademark and I have the domain registered and use it for most of my email.
> 
> Sadly, I became too ill to really do anything with it, and now that I'm recovering, I have other interests and the software development industry has left me in the dust. Still it makes a good story.
> 
> Margaret


Margaret, that does not seem fair to you.  I shall keep my eye out for the Mopdah label.

YouTube - Look for the Union Label 1981 classic ad 

Still, my workplace literacy project was a team effort. I took the content from the people at Stella Burry Community Services, which was on a high school reading level, and I adapted it to a lower readability level, and designed how it should be presented. SBCS hired people to format exactly what I wanted. I even got my way with wanting a female voice for the carpentry modules and a male voice for the food services modules.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, that does not seem fair to you.  I shall keep my eye out for the Mopdah label.


Actually it was more than fair! The company "re-trained" over 100 people to become computer programmers so without them, I couldn't have written the software in the first place. It was a wonderful opportunity and I will be forever grateful to them.

Congratulations Marc on your accomplishment and award :clap::clap::clap:

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

"Congratulations Marc on your accomplishment and award." Thank you, Margaret. It was unexpected.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, my co-ordinator reports back that those modules are awesome, and she's sending them to some of her colleagues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, my co-ordinator reports back that those modules are awesome, and she's sending them to some of her colleagues.


Good to hear. That was the idea of keeping a non-profit organization in control of the copyrights. This way, it can be used by anyone who could benefit. All they need to do is to touch base with Stella Burry Community Services to let them know they are using these modules. Home - Stella Burry Community Services

The contact person is Rob McLennan Rob McLennan <[email protected]>


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. That was the idea of keeping a non-profit organization in control of the copyrights. This way, it can be used by anyone who could benefit. All they need to do is to touch base with Stella Burry Community Services to let them know they are using these modules. Home - Stella Burry Community Services


I've passed on the message about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I've passed on the message about that.



Great. As I just edited my previous message, here is Rob's email address Rob McLennan <[email protected]>

All they want to do is to keep track of who is using it so that when the Feds ask how was this disseminated, they have a list of some people who are considering using the modules.


----------



## Sonal

I've sent it along.

The program I am involved in is through the Toronto public library system, which in turn is part of the Metro Toronto Movement for Literacy (umbrella organization for all the of adult literacy service providers), so if this filters up through the ranks (so to speak) then that is a lot of potential users.


----------



## Cameo

Well, summers here! Or at least it feels like it. 

One baby bunny is free and gone, the other died last night. Sad, but since it had limited mobility, it really was the best thing for it. It might have been more merciful of me to brain the poor thing, but it isn't in me to do it. All I could do is try to make it comfortable.
Silly me making such a fuss over a bunny but...........c'est la vie, that is me and it is what it is.

Won a battle with hydro, got anothe extension, so I have some breathing room again!!! 
No job, no income, no car - but with weather like today? I'm okay for the moment.
I am past the point where I can do the polite "I am fine, doing great" thingy. Not honest - but I feel good with each little battle won.

Marc - I gather there are congratulations in order from an award? I hope you are proud of yourself, I am proud of you! I am afraid that I haven't read far back enough to understand just what it is.

I wanted to spend today getting things ready for next weekends garage sale, but it is tooo nice outside and I couldn't concentrate. Maybe I will get going later tonight. I do have a newsletter for a friend to get done, I was just waiting on some files. I spent time outside weeding instead. I think I am finally getting somewhere with the darn things.

Picked up a couple of applications for some local Tim Hortons. Even if I get in there until I find something more permanent or get my Cameo off the ground. Might be the best thing anyhow, cause if I can come up with the balance of my tuition, then Timmies would be the best place I think to make work around the school hours.

I sincerely hope that everyone here is well and good. ttyl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Sorry to hear of your bunny. Still, it was for the best that it passed away peacefully. Kudos on your hydro victory. As for the weather, you are in the right part of Canada to enjoy fine weather.

"Marc - I gather there are congratulations in order from an award? I hope you are proud of yourself, I am proud of you! I am afraid that I haven't read far back enough to understand just what it is." Thank you. I was told today that 12 grads of the training program that used my carpentry modules are now gainfully employed, and two even were accepted into the Carpenter's Union, and have a union card. Most of them told the director of Stella Burry Community Services that the literacy program helped give them the skills and confidence to go and look for real work. When she called to tell me this, I told her I was glad to have been of some service to these people, but it was their accomplishments that should receive some recognition.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I've sent it along.
> 
> The program I am involved in is through the Toronto public library system, which in turn is part of the Metro Toronto Movement for Literacy (umbrella organization for all the of adult literacy service providers), so if this filters up through the ranks (so to speak) then that is a lot of potential users.


Great. Hope it helps some people in the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My wife is flying to Regina for the annual Western Weiner Woopie, which is the largest gathering of dachshunds west of the GTA. Sadly, the flight is at 520AM, so I have to get her to the airport by 430AM. Someone else might have to make our TGIF Breakfast tomorrow. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you in good spirits. You remind me of my mom when she tried to hold things together for my sister and I once my father left when I was 14. You have her inner strength and fortitude. Remember my offer. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Just got the official notice, so drinks at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den are on the house.
> 
> National Adult Literacy Database - Information - What's New - Headline News


:clap::clap: Congratulations Marc! You should be very proud of this accomplishment, I can see from looking at the modules it is very straightforward ... I enjoyed the carpentry one, shall return to watch the food one later... I am honored to know you sir!! 

Regina eh? well Don and I and a couple of others could get in a car and be there in 'sometime' and see the doxie show!! We could root for Gracie... or whomever you wish to send... can you hear the cheers? like... look at Gracie... she is one Hot dog!! :lmao:
Tongue in cheek of course, and mostly in the head, since to speak at these events is such a no no ... and to yell gets you ousted... :-(

but if we can't make it know that I at least, will be with her in thought... cheering for whomever is being shown.... (Margaret might go, she lives in Sask!) 

Good luck with the airport trip.... :yawn: you can nap when you are back


----------



## KC4

Jeanne - sorry to hear about the baby bunny - you tried your best and that's all any creature could ask. Kudos on the victory over the utility bill. Woot! Hope the Timmy's application results in employment for you. 

Marc - Good Night, Good luck and safe travels to Deborah and accompanying doxie(s) on their way to the WWW! (What a great name!) Like Leslie said, we'll be cheering for them in spirit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Tried to get back to sleep after dropping my wife off at the airport at 430AM. I am only a 10 minute drive from the airport at that hour of the morning, but there was a beautiful sunrise and our bedroom window faces due east. So, I got up, fed the doxies took them outside and sat outside with some coffee to start my day ......... albeit very early.

So, I shall make some breakfast for everyone as they arise to face the end of the week. Our TGIF Breakfast will be ready when you are up and about. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: Congratulations Marc! You should be very proud of this accomplishment, I can see from looking at the modules it is very straightforward ... I enjoyed the carpentry one, shall return to watch the food one later... I am honored to know you sir!!
> 
> Regina eh? well Don and I and a couple of others could get in a car and be there in 'sometime' and see the doxie show!! We could root for Gracie... or whomever you wish to send... can you hear the cheers? like... look at Gracie... she is one Hot dog!! :lmao:
> Tongue in cheek of course, and mostly in the head, since to speak at these events is such a no no ... and to yell gets you ousted... :-(
> 
> but if we can't make it know that I at least, will be with her in thought... cheering for whomever is being shown.... (Margaret might go, she lives in Sask!)
> 
> Good luck with the airport trip.... :yawn: you can nap when you are back


Thank you, Leslie. Yes, I am proud of this accomplishment, in that the Canada Post Literacy Educator of the Year Award, and the Council of the Federation Literacy Award were for me representing NL, in that each province had a person getting the same award. The NALD Award was for me alone, although I kept stressing that I was a member of a team, and I controled the literacy aspects of the sites (e.g., content, manner of presentation, etc). So, yes, it was a good feeling.

Deborah will be in Regina, and Gracie, who is living in Saskatoon with her two handlers, will also be there, so Deborah did not bring one of our dogs to show. This season, the focus is all on Gracie, who is now the #7 hound in Canada, rather than just being the #1 doxie in Canada. Don't think that she can make it to #1, but being in the top ten hounds is an accomplishment.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Good Night, Good luck and safe travels to Deborah and accompanying doxie(s) on their way to the WWW! (What a great name!) Like Leslie said, we'll be cheering for them in spirit. " Thank you, Kim. Yes, the WWW is far more of a bash than the EWW, which is held from TO eastward. The EWW is far more refined and calm. Deborah says that when it is held in SK, especially after a long and cold winter, it is a real bash. In BC, it is laid back, in AB and MB, it is starting to pick up some steam, and when it comes to SK, watch out Saskatoon. Dozens upon dozens of mostly women hitting the streets after one of the biggest dog shows featuring dozens upon dozens of doxies is one sight to see.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, nice to see you got TGIF breakfast done up in style. The early mornings are the very best time of day for me, so I wish I could join you for that coffee on the back deck. That said it is cloudy, wet and cool here and the sun won't be up for another hour or so. SAP is up and features a letter from Rp with an educational link to a video presentation that is indeed humourous. It also looks at humour on the distaff side of life, a Mom who takes her daughter to work and finds trouble, and Gramdpa's Viagra challenge.

Now I am off to seek out the weird and the wonderful for tomorrow. Have a great day.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all. 

Noon here, 21C and glorious sunshine. I'm glad that i don't have 
air condition, I'ld be running it al day otherwise, which is bad for
the environment and the size of my wallet with the ridiculous cost 
of electricity they flog os with these days.
Tonight we will be dining on the balcony. The kids love that. 
Then there will be ice cream galore, for all except da who is slimming
down again. 
.....
'Azamat 5 / May 21

_O Son of Man!
My eternity is My creation, I have created it for thee.
Make it the garment of thy temple. My unity is My
handiwork; I have wrought it for thee; clothe thyself
therewith, that thou mayest be to all eternity the
revelation of my everlasting being.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## friend

Oh, I almost forgot again.

Congratulations Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have been out working in the garden listening to the early morning birds. I too love this time of day. Now, it's time for more coffee. I hope to learn how to get iChat going so we can chat in style ............ once I get the MBP from my son.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh, I almost forgot again.
> 
> Congratulations Marc.


Morning, Caman. Air conditioning is needed for about a grand total of 7 to 10 days a year here in St.John's, so it is not worth the bother. We have a couple of fans on those rare evenings when it is warm and there is no wind.

Thanks for the kudos.


----------



## SINC

Since I have air conditioning in the motor home, for the few days a year we need it, we sleep out there. None in the house and it will stay that way. I rounded up a good crop of stuff for tomorrow's SAP, so I can now go and compose the page. That will take me about another hour or so to complete, then I will be done work for the day.

We're off to Seba Beach Saturday and Sunday with friends, so the rest of today will be spent stocking up the motor home. As well, I will take it out and dump the holding tanks, fill the propane and fuel tanks and then fill it with fresh water as well. The weather is not promising with weekend highs of only 14° or so, but it is warm and cosy inside and a great chance to hone my cribbage skills.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife took my camera with her to the Western Weiner Whoopee. If the Prairie Dachshund Association is successful, this will be the largest gathering of doxies in Canada since the great doxie roundup on the prairies in the 1880s. Doxies of all shapes and sizes will be there from all over Canada. If she can get a picture of this entire collection of doxies I shall send it to you for the SAP site. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

well - another nice morning. We are supposed to get rain this aft and tomorrow and then back to summer temps. I am not complaining about the rain - my garden needs it and it will force me inside to do some work that I need to get done.

"So, I got up, fed the doxies took them outside and sat outside with some coffee to start my day ......... albeit very early." I just adore my front veranda - so take out my cup of tea and a book and just sit. Perfect.

Western Weiner Whoopee - is this REALLY the name? Hilarious :lmao:

Don - it is sunny and nice here if you want to join me on my veranda and I am not as far away as Marc is. Have fun setting up the motor home.

Anyhow, have to dry my hair and get set for today.

Have a good one all


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, I was wondering if your programme had designed the latest CPR training video. The Globe and Mail has it on their web site this morning, you can also get it on Youtube? It's called Sexy CPR


----------



## winwintoo

Don, thanks for SAP this morning. Now I know why all the men in this building are deaf as a post and none of the women are.

Rps, thanks for the link to that TED talk. I agree with him and have tried unsuccessfully to argue some of the points he makes.

Education needs to change. 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Sounds like you are up and about and feeling better today. Kudos.

"So, I got up, fed the doxies took them outside and sat outside with some coffee to start my day ......... albeit very early." I just adore my front veranda - so take out my cup of tea and a book and just sit. Perfect." I agree.

"Western Weiner Whoopee - is this REALLY the name? Hilarious." This is what the Prairie Dachshund Association calls it each year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, I was wondering if your programme had designed the latest CPR training video. The Globe and Mail has it on their web site this morning, you can also get it on Youtube? It's called Sexy CPR


No, it was not yours truly. Of course, I would have used the correct CPR method, which is now compressions only to the beat of "Stayin' Alive" by the Bee Gees.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Rps, thanks for the link to that TED talk. I agree with him and have tried unsuccessfully to argue some of the points he makes.
> 
> Education needs to change.
> 
> Margaret



So very true, Margaret. I did my masters thesis on creativity and learning styles way back in 1971, and made some similar comments.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting near 4PM here in St.John's. It is 15C and very sunny here in St.John's. Might make some ice tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

I will pass on the iced tea thanks. The northern third of Alberta is under a heavy snowfall warning for today and tomorrow with accumulations of 20 cm. It is one huge system:


----------



## Rps

Don, I remember when I lived in Edmonton, it was August 1st. I called my parents ( who lived in Southern Ontario ) and asked what was doing, and they replied having a bbq by the pool, I told them I was standing on the corner of Jasper and 101st in a snow storm...... couldn't believe it. I soon learned the truth of it snowing everyday, somewhere, in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will pass on the iced tea thanks. The northern third of Alberta is under a heavy snowfall warning for today and tomorrow with accumulations of 20 cm. It is one huge system:


 Our winter here in St.John's does not end until Monday, and there is a possibility of flurries on Tuesday, but I am about to put my snowblower and shovels away for the year.

Still, that's an Environment Canada forecast and you don't trust EC. So, relax and enjoy the weekend. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I will pass on the iced tea thanks. The northern third of Alberta is under a heavy snowfall warning for today and tomorrow with accumulations of 20 cm. It is one huge system:





Rps said:


> Don, I remember when I lived in Edmonton, it was August 1st. I called my parents ( who lived in Southern Ontario ) and asked what was doing, and they replied having a bbq by the pool, I told them I was standing on the corner of Jasper and 101st in a snow storm...... couldn't believe it. I soon learned the truth of it snowing everyday, somewhere, in Alberta.





Dr.G. said:


> Our winter here in St.John's does not end until Monday, and there is a possibility of flurries on Tuesday, but I am about to put my snowblower and shovels away for the year.


YIKES Snow now, no summer. 
Here it's 10:17PM and it's still 16C. :clap:
Actually it's warmer here then in Bellevue, where they only have 11C.
And it's night time here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy your warmth, Caman. You have earned a bit of a respite. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Late check in - lots on the go today - many things to do downtown. 

Looks like a nice long weekend is shaping up. 

Geez Don - I hope the snow doesn't reach Calgary - I'm hoping to get some garden clean up this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Gracie just took the first event at the WWW. She beat out 13 other Standard Wirehaired Doxies. This is her biggest win to date taking her breed. So, once again, drinks are on the house at The Cafe Chez Marc and the Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Geez Don - I hope the snow doesn't reach Calgary - I'm hoping to get some garden clean up this weekend.


So far you are safe, but not by much, It is dropping southward. All we are getting here is rain, but it is cold at 4°. It's about to knock on your door and it's two huge systems:


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night. Doxies up at dawn is the name of the game here, and sunrise is at 515AM. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Beautiful sunrise this morning here in St.John's. I have been sitting outside for the past half hour watching the doxies scamper about the back garden. So, now that I am back inside with some more coffee, I am ready to prepare a fine Saturday buffet for one and all. Freshly baked bagels and muffins are coming out of the oven as we speak, fresh fruit for your cereals, and, of course, our famous tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Beautiful morning here too, with 20C and blazing sunshine.
We are going to go out in a minute and go to Farsta (townland near by) 
and by something for a friend of Siobhán who is having her birthday party today.
Today is also Anna's and my first anniversary. :love2::clap:
Although parted for most of the past first year as a married couple, we feel that
we have grown closer and that we are well on our way to true happiness, 
as one wish a happy marriage should be like.  
...............
'Azamat 6 / May 22

_The essence of love is for man to turn his heart to
the beloved One, and sever himself from all else
but Him, and desire naught save that which is the
desire of his Lord.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman.

"Today is also Anna's and my first anniversary. Although parted for most of the past first year as a married couple, we feel that we have grown closer and that we are well on our way to true happiness, as one wish a happy marriage should be like."

Kudos, Caman. We should have a grand party at The Cafe Chez Marc in your honor. We should send some anniversary gift to Anna via Doxie Express.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman.
> 
> "Today is also Anna's and my first anniversary. Although parted for most of the past first year as a married couple, we feel that we have grown closer and that we are well on our way to true happiness, as one wish a happy marriage should be like."
> 
> Kudos, Caman. We should have a grand party at The Cafe Chez Marc in your honor. We should send some anniversary gift to Anna via Doxie Express.


Great idea Marc. :clap:
I will perform and amongst others play "The Wedding Song" that I,
as you know, wrote for Anna for the wedding.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, another dull and wet morning. Cold too at 0° so I think we will call off our camping trip for the holiday weekend. No sense sitting huddled in a motor home out of the rain. Heck, I can do that in the driveway.

Don't miss the second item on SAP this morning, it is sure to put a smile on your face. It's an Rp type tale about a get together of some brewery presidents.

I've work to do so later . . .


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Congrats to you and Anna Caman. Don I did,indeed, enjoy the beer story. You know if a doctor had been there he might has offered the 3 beers presented that the horse had diabetes..........


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Great idea Marc. :clap:
> I will perform and amongst others play "The Wedding Song" that I,
> as you know, wrote for Anna for the wedding.


A grand idea, Caman. We shall have this event tonight.

Morning, Don and Rp.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Caman, congratulations to you and Anna.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Sonal. French Vanilla anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny morning?

FV would be grand, Rp. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Love some French Vanilla, RP, thank you.

I'm well this slightly overcast morning, Marc, and you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, got a chuckle over that beer piece in SAP. It's true. I still remember buying a six pack when we were camping across ON and wondering what they put in their been. Much stronger and a fuller body than beer in the US.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

Everyone here slept in today. Well deserved for everyone. I'm just sitting here with my youngest watching the Penguins of Madagascar and waiting for the thunder showers to start.

Yesterday I found $70 in a pair of pants I hadn't worn in a while. A nice surprise indeed.

Happy anniversary Caman!!!


----------



## MaxPower

BTW, Don. I found a typo in the Bee story on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Everyone here slept in today. Well deserved for everyone. I'm just sitting here with my youngest watching the Penguins of Madagascar and waiting for the thunder showers to start.
> 
> Yesterday I found $70 in a pair of pants I hadn't worn in a while. A nice surprise indeed.
> 
> Happy anniversary Caman!!!


Morning, Warren. Sadly, I was up at dawn with the doxies. 

Kudos on your monetary find. :clap:


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> BTW, Don. I found a typo in the Bee story on SAP.


Thank you sir, got it fixed. (They put the "b" key too close to the "h" key.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all and a very happy Anna-versary to you Caman... :lmao: you will have so much celebrating to do when you do make it to the same square!! good on you, it's all coming together, the way it is meant to be.... 

Still chilly here, but that is ok with me... 

Lucky you were able to sleep in Warren, it is hard to do when there are youngsters in the house... until they hit the teens, then, you cannot, for the life of you, get them out of bed! :lmao: 
Thanks for brekkie Marc, always the best!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. How are you today?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. How are you today?


Doing fine Marc, working on a project for a client, so it is a bit time consuming, will be busy trying to get it right for most of the day, but have to take time to have brunch at least!!
It is cool, a good day for this work anyway... 

Are you having a BBQ this weekend?.... anyone? 

Enjoy the fine weather, wherever you are, it is something well deserved... :love2:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Beautiful sunrise this morning here in St.John's. I have been sitting outside for the past half hour watching the doxies scamper about the back garden. So, now that I am back inside with some more coffee, I am ready to prepare a fine Saturday buffet for one and all. Freshly baked bagels and muffins are coming out of the oven as we speak, fresh fruit for your cereals, and, of course, our famous tea and coffee. Enjoy.


Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Glad to hear the Harbour Deep Doxies are cleaning up the awards in Saskatchewan. 


friend said:


> Good morning Marc and all.
> 
> Beautiful morning here too, with 20C and blazing sunshine.
> We are going to go out in a minute and go to Farsta (townland near by)
> and by something for a friend of Siobhán who is having her birthday party today.
> Today is also Anna's and my first anniversary. :love2::clap:
> Although parted for most of the past first year as a married couple, we feel that
> we have grown closer and that we are well on our way to true happiness,
> as one wish a happy marriage should be like.
> ...............
> 'Azamat 6 / May 22
> 
> _The essence of love is for man to turn his heart to
> the beloved One, and sever himself from all else
> but Him, and desire naught save that which is the
> desire of his Lord.
> Bahá'u'lláh_


Congratulations Caman and Anna!!!! Wooot! Woooot! 
I love the petunia photo, thanks...I think those are one of my favorite colors - Sugar Daddy. 


SINC said:


> Morning gents, another dull and wet morning. Cold too at 0° so I think we will call off our camping trip for the holiday weekend. No sense sitting huddled in a motor home out of the rain. Heck, I can do that in the driveway.
> 
> Don't miss the second item on SAP this morning, it is sure to put a smile on your face. It's an Rp type tale about a get together of some brewery presidents.
> 
> I've work to do so later . . .


Off to check SAP soon - It sounds good as usual. 
No snow here, but it's definitely overcast and cool this morning. Bleaaah.


MaxPower said:


> Yesterday I found $70 in a pair of pants I hadn't worn in a while. A nice surprise indeed.


WooooT! Trouser Treasure Trove! Awesome!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Doing fine Marc, working on a project for a client, so it is a bit time consuming, will be busy trying to get it right for most of the day, but have to take time to have brunch at least!!
> It is cool, a good day for this work anyway...
> 
> Are you having a BBQ this weekend?.... anyone?
> 
> Enjoy the fine weather, wherever you are, it is something well deserved... :love2:


Sounds good, Leslie. Yes, a BBQ is in order today, especially since we have no kitchen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. "Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Glad to hear the Harbour Deep Doxies are cleaning up the awards in Saskatchewan." Yes, she is doing quite well with the two handlers from SK.


----------



## SINC

Just so everyone knows, I have added a live text chat feature to St. Albert's Place that allows real time chat for anyone who wants to use it.

Simply sign on with your Shang name and if a few of you are online here at the same time, switch over to SAP and carry on a live conversation. Hope everyone enjoys it.


----------



## Ena

Caman, Happy Anniversary to you. Surely the next one will be in person.

Only have today off as I traded with a co-worker so she could have tomorrow off for her wedding anniversary. Don't tell anyone as I have a reputation to maintain


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Caman, Happy Anniversary to you. Surely the next one will be in person.
> 
> Only have today off as I traded with a co-worker so she could have tomorrow off for her wedding anniversary. Don't tell anyone as I have a reputation to maintain


Afternoon, Ann. That was a fine thing to do for your co-worker. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Sorry, I am still trying to get the live chat to work. I think all is well now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, if only my son would let me have my MBP back ................ or could my Dell work? Only problem with the Dell is that there is no camera, just a Skype mike.


----------



## Rps

HI Marc, question for you if I may. As you know I'm doing my thesis using Freirean thought. However what I am finding is that , at lest to me, Freire really dealt in a world of experiential learning, extremely context based ... this I think is the world of Vygotsky and Lave isn't it? Would you be able to recommend a book or two by those two, as I am thinking I will need to round out my thoughts and they seem to be in-line with my belief structure.


----------



## KC4

AAAAKKK! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaa.........! Tragedy has struck!

My baby robins have been stolen by a rotten magpie!!!!!

Whaaaa aaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Dr.G.

"... Freire really dealt in a world of experiential learning, extremely context based ... this I think is the world of Vygotsky and Lave isn't it?" True. I shall have to go to my office to see if I have any books that I have and could recommend.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> AAAAKKK! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaa.........! Tragedy has struck!
> 
> My baby robins have been stolen by a rotten magpie!!!!!
> 
> Whaaaa aaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaa!


Where? Is this on your property??? :-(


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> AAAAKKK! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaa.........! Tragedy has struck!
> 
> My baby robins have been stolen by a rotten magpie!!!!!
> 
> Whaaaa aaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaa!


Hi KIm, that's one thing we don't have .... magpies .... Heckle and Jeckle


----------



## Dr.G.

The first time I ever saw a magpie was at my father-in-law's home in Calgary. He hates them.


----------



## friend

Oh, that is so sad Kim.


----------



## friend

Thanks me friends for the kind greetings. 

Anna's and my anniversary hour on Skype is over. :love2:
Now to go and pick up Siobhán who has been at a party.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, your party at the Cafe Chez Marc starts soon, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caught our doxie pup SMOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!! She had some strange looking plant from our neighbor's garden ............. the hippies we call them ............. and then she is smoking away and then staring up at the birds in the trees. Strange.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, I've always loved wire hairs. What do you look for in a Champion ... is it like a horse in that you have certain structural aspects and then whether the horse fits the vision of what a champion horse looks like?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Where? Is this on your property??? :-(


Yes, right outside my back door. I could watch them from my living room.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Caught our doxie pup SMOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!! She had some strange looking plant from our neighbor's garden ............. the hippies we call them ............. and then she is smoking away and then staring up at the birds in the trees. Strange.


Uh oh...next she'll have the mega-munchies.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, your party at the Cafe Chez Marc starts soon, Caman.


I've got to put that shirt back on then.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, right outside my back door. I could watch them from my living room.


Sorry to hear this, Kim. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Uh oh...next she'll have the mega-munchies.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I've got to put that shirt back on then.


Come as you are, Caman, for you are the guest of honor.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos on your monetary find. :clap:





KC4 said:


> WooooT! Trouser Treasure Trove! Awesome!


Actually, I counted the money as I was rushing out the door. The bills were fresh and there was an extra $20 I missed. Double WooooT!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Actually, I counted the money as I was rushing out the door. The bills were fresh and there was an extra $20 I missed. Double WooooT!


Way to go, Warren. How are your boys and little Gizmo reacting to this newly found wealth???


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Actually, I counted the money as I was rushing out the door. The bills were fresh and there was an extra $20 I missed. Double WooooT!


Sounds like a trip to the Dairy Treat place is in store, Gizmos like Vanilla!! :lmao::love2:


----------



## macdoodle

Kim, I am so sorry to hear about the nest of robins, those darn Magpies are so awful... I never saw one until I came to AB and I thought they were so pretty until I heard about their character, what a crying shame, I am so sorry to hear this, one of natures tragedys:-(

Sound a lot like the horrid starlingd back east, but they are mean and ugly like the grackles here, they are awful too, I am always chasing them with a broom....


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone, sorry to hear about the baby robins, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Leslie and Diane. How are you both this fine evening?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Leslie and Diane. How are you both this fine evening?


Doing fine Marc, interested in a piece of bluberry pie?? I have some ice cream to go with it, Toffee crunch (there is a bit left) or a new (to me) ) Banana Split?
I haven't opened it yet so don't know if I'll like it, I am not the biggest fan of ice cream, but once and awhile, I do have Key lime Sorbet (Sherbet ) if you prefer, off to the kitchen to dish up, who wants what?? 

(had a bison burger for dinner) mmmmm Good!!


----------



## SINC

Bison burger eh? Those are great. Been manning the new live chat feature on SAP all afternoon, so am taking a break to have some supper. Spaghetti is on the menu here tonight.


----------



## friend

Fell asleep on the sofa. 
Corrective action in progress.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Doing fine Marc, interested in a piece of bluberry pie?? I have some ice cream to go with it, Toffee crunch (there is a bit left) or a new (to me) ) Banana Split?
> I haven't opened it yet so don't know if I'll like it, I am not the biggest fan of ice cream, but once and awhile, I do have Key lime Sorbet (Sherbet ) if you prefer, off to the kitchen to dish up, who wants what??
> 
> (had a bison burger for dinner) mmmmm Good!!


I am a fan of ice cream, Leslie, so I will have most things with vanilla ice cream ............... even the bison burger.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Fell asleep on the sofa.
> Corrective action in progress.


We wondered where you went for your own party, Caman. 

I have to call it a night, since the doxies are up at dawn, which is 516AM on Sunday morning. So, I shall have some time to make Sunday Brunch extra early for everyone. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dreambird

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Leslie and Diane. How are you both this fine evening?


Not so great today, Marc... but hanging in. Thanks for asking....


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I am a fan of ice cream, Leslie, so I will have most things with vanilla ice cream ............... even the bison burger.


:lmao::lmao: Bison / Buffalo burgers are great Marc, no pesticides or enhancers and almost no fat,(taste like beef) Presidents Choice have them in the frozen food section, I used to get fresh from the IGA but they don't carry it anymore because it has become too expensive. I had done without for almost a year and found them by accident in the frozen food isle, across from the ice cream, BTW, I tried that banana split and it is chocolate swirled into banana ice cream, not a favourite, so the local kids or a family I know will get it when they come by. I don't know why I buy it, sounded good I suppose, I don't like cold food, I have been known to soften my ice-cream in the microwave,

Well off to get more work done, check in with y'all later, and if you fall asleep (or I do)
I wish you all good dreams, and safe sleep... :yawn:


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Not so great today, Marc... but hanging in. Thanks for asking....


Sorry to hear you are not doing so great Dreambirdie, but glad you are hangin' in there. I hope we don't get hit by what looks to be a big storm brewing out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Doxies have been fed and let out back to run about, so now I have time for the task of making Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Not so great today, Marc... but hanging in. Thanks for asking....


Sorry to hear this, Diane. Still, know that there are those of us here in The Shang who care about you and who are here for you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Bison / Buffalo burgers are great Marc, no pesticides or enhancers and almost no fat,(taste like beef) Presidents Choice have them in the frozen food section, I used to get fresh from the IGA but they don't carry it anymore because it has become too expensive." Leslie, I had them fresh once in AB, and have had them frozen from our local Dominion which carries all of the PC line of products. I do like them.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all.

Rain, but still not too cold with 14C.
Going in to town soon to the library with Aiofe and Liam.
Then I will Skype with Anna and our daughter Julie at 5:00PM.
Have a great day.

Diana: I'm sorry to hear that you are not in top form.
I will include you in my prayers. 
And a good day to do that it is too, since today is the
Declaration of The Báb.
..............
'Azamat 7 / May 23

_I am, I am, I am the Promised One! 
I am the One Whose name you have for a thousand 
years invoked, at Whose mention you have risen, Whose 
advent you have longed to witness, and the hour of Whose 
Revelation you have prayed God to hasten. Verily, I say, it is 
incumbent upon the peoples of both the East and the West to 
obey My Word, and to pledge allegiance to My person.
The Báb_


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc and Caman.

Today is going to be a busy day. We have to clean the house top to bottom and prepare for some friends coming over for a BBQ. Let's hope the weather holds out like it says t is going to.

In the meantime, I'm just hanging out with the boys and watching some sunday morning cartoons.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Say "hey" to Anna for me.

Morning, Warren. I wonder what Sunday morning cartoons are like these day? Haven't watched them since Stephen was little. If we get a foster child that is young enough, I might have to start to see what shows are of value. Any suggestions?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Camán, Warren and thanks for the Sunday fare.

SAP is up with an opening illustration that is hard on the eyes, but amazing all the same. Off to work for me now.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning gentleman.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, I hope this is a day off for you today.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don, Warren, Sonal and good evening Caman. Don that photos were great on SAP this morning as was the factory piece.

Marc my grandson likes Thomas, Dora, Big Comfy Couch.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal, I hope this is a day off for you today.


It is, and I am spending it having a picnic for two on the Toronto Islands.


----------



## Rps

Sonal, does the ferry run all year long there? Or is the opening of the season?


----------



## SINC

Jett likes Handy Manny on the Disney channel.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Sonal, does the ferry run all year long there? Or is the opening of the season?


It's year-round, since people do live on the Island, but it's much more frequent in summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal, Don and Rp. Thanks for the suggestions re TV shows. I should find my old VHS tapes I made for Stephen of Mr. Dressup, Friendly Giant, Fred Penner's Place and Mr. Rogers.


----------



## SINC

Marc, you can easily convert those old VHS tapes to DVDs which are much easier to handle and store, plus no need for the bulky player.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Say "hey" to Anna for me.
> 
> Morning, Warren. I wonder what Sunday morning cartoons are like these day? Haven't watched them since Stephen was little. If we get a foster child that is young enough, I might have to start to see what shows are of value. Any suggestions?


It depends on the age group for my kids.

Right now we are watching the Penguins of Madagascar - my favourite. This morning we watched Hot Wheels Battle Force 5 and the Super Hero Squad Show.

My youngest likes The Imagination Movers, Little Einsteins, anything on Playhouse Disney. Although he likes what his older brother likes, but we try to limit the exposure to the older shows such as Star Wars the Clone Wars and Ben 10.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, you can easily convert those old VHS tapes to DVDs which are much easier to handle and store, plus no need for the bulky player.


True. Got your email re Roxio. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It depends on the age group for my kids.
> 
> Right now we are watching the Penguins of Madagascar - my favourite. This morning we watched Hot Wheels Battle Force 5 and the Super Hero Squad Show.
> 
> My youngest likes The Imagination Movers, Little Einsteins, anything on Playhouse Disney. Although he likes what his older brother likes, but we try to limit the exposure to the older shows such as Star Wars the Clone Wars and Ben 10.


Never heard of these, Warren. Guess I have some learning to do.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

I miss Bugs Bunny and Friends. Those aren't politically correct anymore though. 

Too bad. 


Heading out for a dim sum brunch this morning - should be interesting.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I miss Bugs Bunny and Friends. Those aren't politically correct anymore though.
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> 
> Heading out for a dim sum brunch this morning - should be interesting.


Bugs Bunny is still on Teletoon Retro


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. My wife and I go to a small Chinese restaurant, owned by my next door neighbor, for a dim sum brunch every so often.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 18C at nearly 3PM here in St.John's. We are going to have to make this last, since the temps are forecast to range from 1C to a high of 11C for the next week. Still, sunny and mild today. Doxies are out lounging on the back deck in the shade.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I miss Bugs Bunny and Friends. Those aren't politically correct anymore though.
> 
> Too bad.


Yeah, they're really bad for kids. I mean look at me. I grew up on Bugs and the gang, Wile E. Coyote too and it ruined me. Hell I learned to beat up on people, shoot them, clobber them with anvils and the like.

In reality, I learned the difference between cartoon fun and real life. Most of my generation exposed to the same thing turned out just fine. Political correctness should be shoved where the sun don't shine in this case. Do-gooders ruining kids fun is all it is IMHO.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, not sure of your definition of a "Do-gooders", but I grew up on the same cartoons as you and it did not turn me violent. I liked your point that "In reality, I learned the difference between cartoon fun and real life." So true, and this is what parents need to explain to their kids.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Yeah, they're really bad for kids. I mean look at me. I grew up on Bugs and the gang, Wile E. Coyote too and it ruined me. Hell I learned to beat up on people, shoot them, clobber them with anvils and the like.
> 
> In reality, I learned the difference between cartoon fun and real life. Most of my generation exposed to the same thing turned out just fine. Political correctness should be shoved where the sun don't shine in this case. Do-gooders ruining kids fun is all it is IMHO.


+1

Although my youngest has a fantastic imagination. He pretends 80% of the time and we have to constantly remind him that it is not real.

Who knows, if he watches Wile E. Coyote, he may very well shove an anvil down his brother's throat.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> +1
> 
> Although my youngest has a fantastic imagination. He pretends 80% of the time and we have to constantly remind him that it is not real.
> 
> Who knows, if he watches Wile E. Coyote, he may very well shove an anvil down his brother's throat.


You have strong boys, Warren.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.


----------



## Rps

Goodnight Caman, it's Victoria Day here [ or as I call it The Dead Queen's Birthday ] or as it is affectionately known in Canada .. the 24 weekend, the 24 represents a 24 of beer more than the 24th. I think Victoria Day is typically Canadian. It celebrates the birthday of a Queen who never saw our shores on a day that was not her birthday by people who held her to high esteem .... more esteem than she held for us I might add. That being said, I think we are the only ones who have it ... as I'm sure they don't celebrate it in England.... if I'm wrong I'm sure someone will tell us. Anyway I am making a pasta dinner for my wife and it has been sunny and warm all day. Looks good for the rest of the week. Take care Rp


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Yeah, they're really bad for kids. I mean look at me. I grew up on Bugs and the gang, Wile E. Coyote too and it ruined me. Hell I learned to beat up on people, shoot them, clobber them with anvils and the like.
> 
> In reality, I learned the difference between cartoon fun and real life. Most of my generation exposed to the same thing turned out just fine. Political correctness should be shoved where the sun don't shine in this case. Do-gooders ruining kids fun is all it is IMHO.


I still want to order some of those things from Acme Novelty that Wile E. did....

Some of the kids' cartoons these days are so PC that they make me want to vomitous projectus... 

How are kids supposed to learn to understand and deal with the real world if fed a constant diet of that sterile fluff? I liken it to being over clean and always washing everything down everywhere all the time with antibacterial soap. Too much of that is actually worse for us than a little dirt now and then.

What's that saying? What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

LOST starts in 15 minutes here in NL ........... and goes until 1AM. So, I think that I shall tape it and watch it with my son tomorrow evening. Let's hope for a really good ending. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> LOST starts in 15 minutes here in NL ........... and goes until 1AM. So, I think that I shall tape it and watch it with my son tomorrow evening. Let's hope for a really good ending. We shall see.


My son said it is going to be a 2 hour ending - make sure your recorder is set properly to capture the whole thing. That would suck if it cut off before the very end. Sometimes our DVR does that! Grrrrr!


----------



## macdoodle

I never did watch lost, at all, I wonder if they will have re-runs this summer? I would like to take a boo at it, everyone is talking about it.... 
I thought it was another of those reality shows where they are chasing all over the place, and being nasty... so never even took a look, still won't if that is what it is...


----------



## Ena

Sad day at work so I'm in a reflective mood. 

On a happier note, I'll add my favourite kid's show for consideration. Pingu!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> My son said it is going to be a 2 hour ending - make sure your recorder is set properly to capture the whole thing. That would suck if it cut off before the very end. Sometimes our DVR does that! Grrrrr!


Actually, it is going to be a bit longer than two hours. I have a 6 hour VHS tape going now to catch the recap and then the actual show. Should be interesting. They shot three conclusions so no one really knows which one will come up tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Sad day at work so I'm in a reflective mood.
> 
> On a happier note, I'll add my favourite kid's show for consideration. Pingu!


Evening, Ann. What could we do to cheer you up???


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I never did watch lost, at all, I wonder if they will have re-runs this summer? I would like to take a boo at it, everyone is talking about it....
> I thought it was another of those reality shows where they are chasing all over the place, and being nasty... so never even took a look, still won't if that is what it is...


My son got me hooked during season one, but I missed all of season two. So, I pieced together things from season three onwards. Great show. I shall miss it and 24.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Night everyone else.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Although it is still only 11C I expect higher temperatures soon,
since there is sunshine galore and clear, blue skies.
Going to have a cup of coffee and a sandwich now.
I haven't eaten since breakfast yesterday.
Have a great day all.
................
'Azamat 8 / May24

_O ye people of the world! Know assuredly that 
My commandments are the lamps of My loving 
providence among My servants, and the keys 
of My mercy for My creatures.
Bahá'u'lláh

The law of the Lord is perfect, converting the soul:
the testimony of the Lord is sure, making wise the
simple. The statures of the Lord are right, rejoicing
the heart: the commandment of the Lord is pure,
enlightening the eyes.
Psalms 19:7-8_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Might I make you something special to eat?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. While Caman is going over the menu, I shall start to prepare a fine holiday brunch for one and all. Sadly, students and faculty at Memorial University are not off today, so it is a teaching day. Such is Life. Enjoy the day off those who have this day of respite. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc.

Hope the good weather is with you to and that you are in a good mood..
I'll go for another cup of java and an English scones with blackberry jam please.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc.
> 
> Hope the good weather is with you to and that you are in a good mood..
> I'll go for another cup of java and an English scones with blackberry jam please.


A chilly 6C with some rain, Caman. Still, I am indoors all day today, after enjoying yesterday's sunshine and 17C. A fine trade-off.

Coffee and scones with blackberry jam coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just negotiated the purchase of a boat for those of us in The Shang who like ocean voyages. Used the profits from The Cafe Chez Marc. The Good Ship Shangri-la sets sail at sunset. All aboard!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Okay ... I watched it ..... what the hell was that! I haven't watched the series, but did watch the finale ... so, did they all die in the plane crash and the island held their spirits until they were released..... might be dense on this, but if ever a final was written for a sequel that was it... maybe they could call it "Lost and Found"


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, sorry to heart you have to work Marc. Is this not a holiday in NL?

Rp, there is a tale about a phone repair man on SAP this morning that I am sure you will enjoy.

Now, I'm off to work as well.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, how was the picnic?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Okay ... I watched it ..... what the hell was that! I haven't watched the series, but did watch the finale ... so, did they all die in the plane crash and the island held their spirits until they were released..... might be dense on this, but if ever a final was written for a sequel that was it... maybe they could call it "Lost and Found"


Morning, Rp. I taped it so I have not seen the final of LOST yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, sorry to heart you have to work Marc. Is this not a holiday in NL?
> 
> Rp, there is a tale about a phone repair man on SAP this morning that I am sure you will enjoy.
> 
> Now, I'm off to work as well.


Yes, it's a holiday for everyone in NL ............. except for MUN students and profs, and those who work in food establishments and drug stores.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I won't spoil it for you, but be prepared for commercials every 5 minutes .... it was worse than watching the Super Bowl..... but enjoy! It sounds like the fans got what they wanted.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

We had some friends over last night and I brought out the telescope to try and see Venus in the early evening sky, but I couldn't get a good lock on it. I wound up checking out the moon, never a dull sight.

I was up late last night (2 am) watching LOST and the Celebrity Apprentice. Coffee will be really good right now. Really good.

I'm on the fence about the LOST ending. It seemed to me like they just tied up the last season, not the whole series. It was good, but I wanted a more clear cut explanation.

The Celebrity Apprentice was a good finale. The Celebrity Apprentice I picked and was cheering for from day one became the Celebrity Apprentice and won $250,000 for their charity.

Off now to clean the deck and stain it, so a big day ahead of me today.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> The Celebrity Apprentice was a good finale. The Celebrity Apprentice I picked and was cheering for from day one became the Celebrity Apprentice and won $250,000 for their charity.


Hey, we were rooting for the same person. 

I love it when my pick wins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I won't spoil it for you, but be prepared for commercials every 5 minutes .... it was worse than watching the Super Bowl..... but enjoy! It sounds like the fans got what they wanted.


Thanks, Rp. We can zip through the commercials for a faster viewing.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal, how was the picnic?


Fantastic picnic, though I brought way too much food.  

But the weather was gorgeous, the Island was not too crowded, the food was great, the company even better... all and all, a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. 

"We had some friends over last night and I brought out the telescope to try and see Venus in the early evening sky, but I couldn't get a good lock on it. I wound up checking out the moon, never a dull sight." What sort of telescope do you have? I am a member of the RASC.

"I'm on the fence about the LOST ending. It seemed to me like they just tied up the last season, not the whole series. It was good, but I wanted a more clear cut explanation." I have heard mixed messages about the ending -- some liked it and some are very disappointed. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hey, we were rooting for the same person.
> 
> I love it when my pick wins.


Morning, Sonal. You would be my pick as the entrepreneur here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Decided that we needed a fountain spray, using well water, to keep the doxies cool this summer. Had one installed at the back of The Shangri-la Clubhouse. I trust that no one minds. All of our pets are welcome to wade in this shallow pool.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, would a baby pool be a good idea for Cruzer, it does get hot here and I'm not sure how much heat he is used to. I'm thinking if I feel really hot, he must feel the same.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Sorry that you have to work today. Hopefully you can spend some time out on the deck today. I haven't heard from my son yet about what he thought about Lost - shall be interesting to hear his opinion. 

Rp - I bet Cruzer would love a pool to splash in when it got too hot. I've seen dogs lay down in a shallow pool. 

Sonal - The picnic sounds like it was great. Awesome.

Warren - Good luck with the yard project - I'm soon to head outside too.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Sonal - The picnic sounds like it was great. Awesome.


Kim, this would have been right up your alley. I had baguette, chevre, white stilton with apricots, olives, hummus, Ontario strawberries, and I made a quinoa salad and chocolate chip cookies. And a bottle of Pinot Grigio.


----------



## Rps

So................................... any leftovers?


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> So................................... any leftovers?


Tons, RP. I had enough food for a small army. Help yourself.


----------



## Rps

Great, we'll get Kim, Don, Marc and have a great day on the island ....OMG! You think John Locke will be there? What about the white lights............................... too much LOST, too much LOST......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, would a baby pool be a good idea for Cruzer, it does get hot here and I'm not sure how much heat he is used to. I'm thinking if I feel really hot, he must feel the same.


Rp, this what we did on those 3-5 days a year when the humidex came close to 30C. The water was not deep and we cut out a spot on the pool so that they could jump in and out. The doxie pups would have a grand time in the pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great, we'll get Kim, Don, Marc and have a great day on the island ....OMG! You think John Locke will be there? What about the white lights............................... too much LOST, too much LOST......


Sadly, Rp, that feeling of "too much lost" shall be gone on Tuesday when you realize that there is "no more LOST". Sad to see it go.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Kim, this would have been right up your alley. I had baguette, chevre, white stilton with apricots, olives, hummus, Ontario strawberries, and I made a quinoa salad and chocolate chip cookies. And a bottle of Pinot Grigio.


Oh Yeahhhhh.......


Sonal said:


> Tons, RP. I had enough food for a small army. Help yourself.


I'll just indulge in a little Stilton with Apricots puleease, Thanks Sonal!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren.
> 
> "We had some friends over last night and I brought out the telescope to try and see Venus in the early evening sky, but I couldn't get a good lock on it. I wound up checking out the moon, never a dull sight." What sort of telescope do you have? I am a member of the RASC.


I have an old Tasco reflector that I have had since I was 13. I'm 39 now. Could it be considered an antique?

It is similar to this type.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Say Marc, would a baby pool be a good idea for Cruzer, it does get hot here and I'm not sure how much heat he is used to. I'm thinking if I feel really hot, he must feel the same.


Gizmo would love a pool if he isn't used to the water or is a bit leery I would just put a wee bit in it at first, he will figure where it is cool for sure, Do you take him to the beach or deep water to play? if so, he probably won't be afraid of lots of water in the pool... 

Sounds like you are all on the same page with Gizmo!! :clap:


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Gizmo would love a pool if he isn't used to the water or is a bit leery I would just put a wee bit in it at first, he will figure where it is cool for sure, Do you take him to the beach or deep water to play? if so, he probably won't be afraid of lots of water in the pool...
> 
> Sounds like you are all on the same page with Gizmo!! :clap:


Hi, we haven't taken him to the beach yet as he is a service dog, so we need about two to six months of team training before we can do that ... he still have to learn how to focus on Gail instead of his surroundings .... but they are getting better each day.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi, we haven't taken him to the beach yet as he is a service dog, so we need about two to six months of team training before we can do that ... he still have to learn how to focus on Gail instead of his surroundings .... but they are getting better each day.


I thought Gizmo was a ****su?? I am wondering what sort of service dog he is being trained for? I was given the understanding that only bigger dogs were trained for service,
just wondering, as my dog is taller than Gizmo (18") shoulder but is too short to be a service dog .... so now I am curious...


----------



## Rps

Hi Leslie, Gizmo is Warren's dog, Cruzer is our dog [ I'm Rp ] and he is a Golden Lab about 90 pounds.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi Leslie, Gizmo is Warren's dog, Cruzer is our dog [ I'm Rp ] and he is a Golden Lab about 90 pounds.


Whoops! Sorry about that! getting all the dogs here mixed up... my apologies, of course he will be a service dog, for what is he being trained... ?


----------



## Rps

He is a seizure response dog, Leslie and he is in active service.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have an old Tasco refractor, but with my vision problems I think I need a reflector. I was an astronomy nut every since I was a little boy and thought I saw Sputnik I up in the NYC sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Whoops! Sorry about that! getting all the dogs here mixed up... my apologies, of course he will be a service dog, for what is he being trained... ?


And my dogs are doxies ................


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I have an old Tasco refractor, but with my vision problems I think I need a reflector. I was an astronomy nut every since I was a little boy and thought I saw Sputnik I up in the NYC sky.


I too have a 3.5 inch reflector telescope. I don't use it much as the lights from the city are far too bright, but when I get out camping in very dark areas, it is interesting to watch the night skies.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I would think back then you probably could see Sputnik ... we used to have a trailer in the Hastings Ont area, it was so dark that you could actually see all sorts of space junk floating around up there. It made me think of Yogi's famous quote" you can observe a lot just by lookin". How true, for hundreds of years man could see nine planets with the naked eye. Now, we so much light pollution you would be lucky to see a plane fly by at night. Sad really.... I guess Freire's point on all development is modernization, but not all modernization is development. still holds true.


----------



## MLeh

We can see the space station go by when its orbit takes it overhead. (with the naked eye)


----------



## SINC

That must be nice to have that kind of darkness Elaine, wish we had it. Not many people realize that there are millions of kids who grow up in North America not ever realizing what a dark night sky and the wonders it holds looks like.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> He is a seizure response dog, Leslie and he is in active service.


Fabulous,
I missed something here I think, is he for your family or is he being trained for someone else?


----------



## SINC

Leslie, the dog is trained and a working dog. He is currently learning to work With Rp's wife as a life partner.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> That must be nice to have that kind of darkness Elaine. wish we had it. Not many people realize that there are millions of kids who grow up in North America not ever realizing what a dark night sky and the wonders it holds looks like.


Lots of kids in Alberta never truly see a dark night sky, what amazed me beyond all when I moved here, is the sky never really gets dark, not the pitch black I have seen elsewhere...
and to me that is amazing, must be the altitude...


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Lots of kids in Alberta never truly see a dark night sky, what amazed me beyond all when I moved here, is the sky never really gets dark, not the pitch black I have seen elsewhere...
> and to me that is amazing, must be the altitude...


I doubt the altitude has anything to do with it. More likely that the flat area of the prairies allows light pollution from Calgary and Edmonton to travel many more miles. Southern Sask. at about the same altitude as you has much darker skies, with no adjacent cities, and relatively small ones in Saskatoon and Regina. The wife's home town skies are inky black at 130 km outside Regina for example.


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Fabulous,
> I missed something here I think, is he for your family or is he being trained for someone else?


Hi Leslie, the dog is matched to Gail. He is trained but it takes about 6 months to develop as an effective team. Most people think that you "just get a dog", but it is quite a long process and required constant reinforcement training. Gail and Cruzer do training session everyday for about 40 minutes. These dogs lead highly regimented lives and are on a specific schedule for everything. But it is amazing to see him work.... truly is.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I doubt the altitude has anything to do with it. More likely that the flat area of the prairies allows light pollution from Calgary and Edmonton to travel many more miles. Southern Sask. at about the same altitude as you has much darker skies, with no adjacent cities, and relatively small ones in Saskatoon and Regina. The wife's home town skies are inky black at 130 km outside Regina for example.


I think that's true Don, when my son lived in Kanata they actually have street lamps reflect down so as to not provide light pollution. From where I live, you only have to drive north about 3 miles to see the town and city lights [ as we live near Oshawa ]. If you drive about 3 miles more you can then see the night sky. You can really notice the town haze in Alberta as you drive near Calgary and then it is gapped until you are close to Edmonton.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I doubt the altitude has anything to do with it. More likely that the flat area of the prairies allows light pollution from Calgary and Edmonton to travel many more miles. Southern Sask. at about the same altitude as you has much darker skies, with no adjacent cities, and relatively small ones in Saskatoon and Regina. The wife's home town skies are inky black at 130 km outside Regina for example.


In Alberta, halfway to Fort McMurray on Hwy 63, you can get some good darkness, and on the other corner of the province, up by High Level as well. 

Northern BC, leaving Prince George and heading west or north gets dark pretty quickly too. The road to Mackenzie is especially good.

We saw the space station go by one year when we were camping down by Keremeos too. 

In BC the mountains do block quite a bit of the light. Vancouver is a glow in the east to us, but the north shore mountains block a good bit of it, although we can see the lights on top of Grouse Mountain. 

The subdivision that went in across the street from us came complete with light pollution (street lights), but we can still go out in our backyard, star gaze, and watch the comets and such, as there is nothing back there behind us at present but forest, and our backyard is surrounded by trees which block a lot of the local light, so looking straight up is a treat.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Hi Leslie, Gizmo is Warren's dog, Cruzer is our dog [ I'm Rp ] and he is a Golden Lab about 90 pounds.


£90.00 That's quite reasonable. 
I thought they were much more expensive.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Time for bed.
My sense of humor is already asleep anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> Time for bed.
> My sense of humor is already asleep anyway.


Good night, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> $90.00 That's quite reasonable.
> I thought they were much more expensive.


Good one Caman :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good one Caman :lmao::lmao::lmao:


Wrong currency symbol though. 
£££££ 
See, now I found the right key. 
Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I doubt the altitude has anything to do with it. More likely that the flat area of the prairies allows light pollution from Calgary and Edmonton to travel many more miles." Don, according to The Royal Astronomical Society of Canada, this is correct. Calgary is fast becoming one of the most light polluted cities in Canada. There is a spot in central Nova Scotia, near a park that I cannot spell, that is considered to be one of the least light polluted places in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Night everyone else.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi Leslie, the dog is matched to Gail. He is trained but it takes about 6 months to develop as an effective team. Most people think that you "just get a dog", but it is quite a long process and required constant reinforcement training. Gail and Cruzer do training session everyday for about 40 minutes. These dogs lead highly regimented lives and are on a specific schedule for everything. But it is amazing to see him work.... truly is.


Gotcha! think I am caught up now, I have fostered dogs for training as service dogs, this was just for basic commands and mostly socializing, then they go to a more permanent place for more intensive training, then to their forever homes where they learn to bond and be aware of their new family.... it is a demanding process but most fulfilling once they get that they are there to stay...  
It is most rewarding when you see the mischievous puppy turn into a socially responsible adult, hard to believe sometimes... but so rewarding! 

I wish you only the best.... :clap:


----------



## Rps

Hi Leslie, yes it is indeed interesting to see the transformation. I've had dogs, but my wife has not, so this will be a learning exercise for both her and Cruzer. Right now we have fireworks going off and he is a little nervous, so we will take him outside to see them to show that there is nothing to fear.... just like a child I think.


----------



## macdoodle

You are so correct, they have things that spook them too, I take the dog to the corner where she can see the fireworks, and sit on the curb with her so she knows she is safe, then we take a wee walk towards the noise when she gets nervous we stop right there and sit, for awhile, then go home... enough pushing for something she won't recall next year, but it builds the trust that not only can you count on them, but they can count on you. 

I must be hard for someone who has never had a dog, but once that trust bond is in place it will be a piece of cake for both of them.... 

We don't have any fireworks today, we only have them on Canada Day.... (I don't think the budget could handle both, truth be told)


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, I have never lived anywhere that there are fireworks on Victoria Day. They are generally reserved for Canada Day and New year's Eve.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Kids in school and playschool and now time for my breakfast.
A wee bit bad weather, so I'm going to take it easy today and
try to get some done at home, tidying up and maybe writing a bit.
...........
'Azamat 9 / May 25

_The days of our lives flee away as a breath of wind,
and all your pomp and glory shall be folded up as
were the pomp and glory of those gone before you.
Bahá'u'lláh

Be not thou afraid when one is made rich, when
the glory of his house is increased; For when he
dieth he shall carry nothing away; his glory shall 
not descend after him.
Psalms 49:16-17_

(picture take on our balcony by Hanna)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you this fine day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a buffet-style breakfast for everyone this morning, so that you may pick and choose what you want when you want something to start your day off correctly. Enjoy. Fresh tea and coffee shall be there throughout the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. A bit of this and that on SAP this morning. The video clip called "Whew! That Was Close" shows just how much luck was on the side of the bicycle rider and another interesting video on 3-D advertising techniques that is worth a look.

Now to dig up some stuff for tomorrow . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Monrning, Don. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

I'm doing just fine thanks Marc. Just finished up scouring the web for another issue of SAP. All that is left now is to compose the page. I made a big change to the site when I dropped the Reader Forum feature. Try as I might, I just could not get people to participate. The live chat feature I replaced it with has seen more action in two days than the forum did in a month.

Once I get that finished, which takes me about an hour, I am off to the Alberta Motor Association offices to get a quote on an insurance policy for our house. It has been insured with a firm in Fort McMurray since we bought it 23 years ago. Last week, I received a notice of premium increase from them of 71%. I have no idea why, but it jumped from $811 per year to $1,393. I refuse to pay that kind of increase and since we have all our vehicle insurance with AMA, I can likely get a discount for adding the house insurance as well. It had been increasing at about 10% per year for the past five years or so, but this increase is just too much to bear without investigating other options.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, Good afternoon Caman. Don I'm in the same boat with insurance. It's the value of replacement at current market that's driving this. It affects our taxed and insurance. Most of us would love to get the "market" value.

Nice shots on SAP as well. I liked the one with the water in the hand.

Marc, are you winding down for a bit or is this the "busy" time?


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Don: Here's a site I was introduced to, which has some interesting facts. Thought you might find some interesting stuff for SAP there. OMG Facts

(My home insurance renewal won't be until August, so I have nothing to contribute to the discussion at the moment, although it has doubled in the last 10 years. If you want to get an insurance invoice and weep, you should see what I pay in liability insurance for my company ... and it's based upon Gross Sales, so if I have a good year ... I get a 'please give us more money for LAST YEAR because you had such a good year' from the agency!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How are you today?

"Marc, are you winding down for a bit or is this the "busy" time? " No, the Spring semester started on May 10th, so things are starting to pick up now. The semester goes until mid-August.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you doing this fine sunny morning?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Hope all are well today.

Thanks for breakfast Marc...good luck with the busy season. Any more news from the Wiener Whoopie? 

Don: I am enjoying Canadian insurance premiums after having paid Texas size premiums ...holey moley! Your increase seems nevertheless, outrageous. I'd be shopping around too. 

I'm on the hunt for an appliance repairperson today. My washing machine sprung a leak yesterday. Not water as one might expect, but a brown liquid (transmission fluid?) from underneath. I think this problem is beyond Ms. Kim's Handyperson's skills.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. How are you today?
> 
> "Marc, are you winding down for a bit or is this the "busy" time? " No, the Spring semester started on May 10th, so things are starting to pick up now. The semester goes until mid-August.


I'm well Marc. Today is air conditioning day as the temps are to rise to 30 with the humidex at 34. Do you get humidex there are do the winds take care of that?

Looking for a small pool for the Cruze to help him cool off.

That should be fun....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm well Marc. Today is air conditioning day as the temps are to rise to 30 with the humidex at 34. Do you get humidex there are do the winds take care of that?
> 
> Looking for a small pool for the Cruze to help him cool off.
> 
> That should be fun....


Wow. that is hot. Good luck with the pool and Cruze. Not too deep. Stay cool, mon ami.

9C and sunny here at we approach noon in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for breakfast Marc...good luck with the busy season. Any more news from the Wiener Whoopie?" Kim, Gracie finished first in one of the dachshunds shows, and did nothing in the other two.


----------



## winwintoo

> It's raining, it's pouring;
> The old man is snoring.
> He went to bed and he
> Bumped his head
> And he couldn't get up in the morning.





















.


----------



## Ena

Morning! Slept in and can't think in full sentences yet


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. My wife just got back from Regina, and it stopped raining here in St.John's. Interesting.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Morning! Slept in and can't think in full sentences yet


Afternoon, Ann. Leave the coffee ........... and the "thinking in full sentences" to me. Enjoy yourself for a moment.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## winwintoo

Morning everyone. I'm good but we're socked in for more rain.

How did your wife enjoy the wind? Or did she leave before it really got started. 

I wish I could put on my old codger voice and say "I don't remember a summer like this." But sadly, I do remember, why it was just last summer...........

Good day for a good book and a nap.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Morning everyone. I'm good but we're socked in for more rain.
> 
> How did your wife enjoy the wind? Or did she leave before it really got started.
> 
> I wish I could put on my old codger voice and say "I don't remember a summer like this." But sadly, I do remember, why it was just last summer...........
> 
> Good day for a good book and a nap.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Yes, Margaret, she said the wind was like our wind on a windy day. The folks from ON were complaining about the wind, until Deborah said that this was windy in St.John's ........... very windy is up to 100km/h ............. and really windy was when it hit 130+km/h. This kept them quiet. :lmao: Then, she said, they started to complain about the flatness of the areas around Regina. That set off most of the Prairie Dachshund Association folks.


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Morning everyone. I'm good but we're socked in for more rain.
> 
> How did your wife enjoy the wind? Or did she leave before it really got started.
> 
> I wish I could put on my old codger voice and say "I don't remember a summer like this." But sadly, I do remember, why it was just last summer...........
> 
> Good day for a good book and a nap.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Well, it still is only May, Margaret! Don't write off this summer yet.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Then, she said, they started to complain about the flatness of the areas around Regina. That set off most of the Prairie Dachshund Association folks.


I know lots of people think the prairie is wasted space, but I love it. I'm thinking of moving to a higher floor in this building so I can see beyond the city. All I can see from my windows now is trees and more trees. 



MLeh said:


> Well, it still is only May, Margaret! Don't write off this summer yet.


I know, Elaine, but at my age everything speeds up and before you know it, it's Christmas again 

Margaret


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Don: Here's a site I was introduced to, which has some interesting facts. Thought you might find some interesting stuff for SAP there. OMG Facts


Thanks Elaine, that is a great addition to my visitor's list.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I know lots of people think the prairie is wasted space, but I love it. I'm thinking of moving to a higher floor in this building so I can see beyond the city. All I can see from my windows now is trees and more trees." The first time I visited SK was when we drove from Calgary to Regina. I loved looking out over the yellow fields of what I was told was canola.


----------



## SINC

I too love the open prairie. There are many favourite spots I go to each year where I can see for 50 miles from horizon to horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too love the open prairie. There are many favourite spots I go to each year where I can see for 50 miles from horizon to horizon.


Having grown up in NYC in an apartment house, open space was always at a premium. I loved the Catskill Mountains for their rolling hills and lack of people. Waycross, Georgia, where I lived for two years, was very flat, with a 10 foot difference in elevation in most of the city. Still, Kansas and SK are spots in the US and Canada where, as Don rightly mentioned, one could see for miles and miles. My wife likes to go atop Signal Hill here in St. John's and look out to the horizon to the east, where all you see is ocean and then a line where the ocean ends and the sky begins.


----------



## SINC

It's scenery like this of the North Saskatchewan river about 30 km west of Saskatoon that I love about the prairies:


----------



## MLeh

I love watching the weather roll across the prairies ...

This is a thunderstorm south of Medicine Hat (I was at about Suffield when I took the picture.)

The train was just an added bonus ...


----------



## Dr.G.

The one thing I like about St. John's, other than the icebergs, is the pounding surf and the sunrise that seems to be coming right out of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I too love the open prairie. There are many favourite spots I go to each year where I can see for 50 miles from horizon to horizon.


Yes Don, this is a rare beauty few can see, when my son visited me a few years ago, he was on the phone to one of his friends back east, I overheard him saying 'man it is so flat here you can watch your dog run away for 2 days' ...:lmao: 
Still it has it's own beauty, as do many places... our Canada is truly a beautiful and diverse land... 



Dr.G. said:


> Having grown up in NYC in an apartment house, open space was always at a premium. I loved the Catskill Mountains for their rolling hills and lack of people. Waycross, Georgia, where I lived for two years, was very flat, with a 10 foot difference in elevation in most of the city. Still, Kansas and SK are spots in the US and Canada where, as Don rightly mentioned, one could see for miles and miles. My wife likes to go atop Signal Hill here in St. John's and look out to the horizon to the east, where all you see is ocean and then a line where the ocean ends and the sky begins.


There is something about the prairies that reminds me of the ocean, the uncluttered horizon is amazing, and looking out over the ocean (Atlantic and Pacific) is breathtaking, I am thrilled that I have been blessed in this lifetime to have experienced both at great length...
in between there were big city apartments, but all they did was give me an appreciation for those incredible wide open spaces be they land or sea... :love2:


----------



## MLeh

I'm amused by Don's Freudian slip on SAP today.

It's not a 'management ring', Don (your headline is "Beware The ‘Management Ring’ Fellows"), it's a man-gagement ring, Don. Missed a g. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Mangagement, sheesh. Who needs it?

All you have to do is inform the guy that it's time to buy a ring and propose....


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Leslie. "I overheard him saying 'man it is so flat here you can watch your dog run away for 2 days' ..." Obviously, he was not talking about a doxie, who are only about 8-10 inches above ground level.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Leslie. "I overheard him saying 'man it is so flat here you can watch your dog run away for 2 days' ..." Obviously, he was not talking about a doxie, who are only about 8-10 inches above ground level.


Do they not run? I know the ones my friends have can go at a good clip... but they usually don't go across field, they use the sidewalk or the road.... :lmao:

for sure they are not given to long, over hill over dale treks, but they do love the gopher holes and can spend hours digging, the farmer won't have to plow that back 40 once they're done!!! :lmao:

We are thinking of putting them on golf course duty....


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Time to sleep, per chance to dream.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> I'm amused by Don's Freudian slip on SAP today.
> 
> It's not a 'management ring', Don (your headline is "Beware The ‘Management Ring’ Fellows"), it's a man-gagement ring, Don. Missed a g. :lmao:


Two things.

One, it is fixed, thanks for the heads up.

Two, Freudin slip my a$$. That's the awful spell check function in the Pages app. Any little play on words and it auto corrects. It drives me crazy changing words all the time and is the cause of more mistakes that the damn thing corrects.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> Time to sleep, per chance to dream.


Good night, Caman. "What dreams may come when we have shuffled off these mortal coils?"


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Do they not run? I know the ones my friends have can go at a good clip... but they usually don't go across field, they use the sidewalk or the road.... :lmao:
> 
> for sure they are not given to long, over hill over dale treks, but they do love the gopher holes and can spend hours digging, the farmer won't have to plow that back 40 once they're done!!! :lmao:
> 
> We are thinking of putting them on golf course duty....


Actually, both Fanny, the mother of this last litter of pups, and Casey, are very fast. Casey, in fact, blasts out of the tunnel at the agility course, and gets so heated up he needs to be cooled down.

As for digging, that is their specialty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope that this finds you well and ready to share some good news with us all. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good night everyone else.


----------



## SINC

I was passing by our lilac bushes tonight on the way in from the garage and they are just coming out in full bloom. I love that smell and sadly it lasts such a short time. Her is a shot taken with my iPhone and my new .99 cent 7 megapixel booster app:


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I was passing by our lilac bushes tonight on the way in from the garage and they are just coming out in full bloom. I love that smell and sadly it lasts such a short time. Her is a shot taken with my iPhone and my new .99 cent 7 megapixel booster app:


Wow. That's amazing clarity Don. I just might have to buy that one.


----------



## SINC

Yeah Warren, I am sure impressed with spending 99 cents to upgrade the camera and the video. It shoots in normal (3 mpx), 5 or 7 mpx on my 3Gs iPhone.


----------



## SINC

Just for fun, I tried the iPhone again at 5 mpx on the Shubert Cherry blossoms:


----------



## KC4

Wow Don - Does that app work on the old 3G iPhones?


----------



## SINC

Kim,

Looks like as long as you have OS 3.1 on your iPhone, you can use it and it is still on sale for 99c:


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Kim,
> 
> Looks like as long as you have OS 3.1 on your iPhone, you can use it and it is still on sale for 99c:


Thanks for the tip Don.
I'm getting an iPhone when I get to Bellevue, 
so I bought the camera app in advance.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Seem to be a wee bit better weather today then yesterday.
Only 7C though, but it's only 7:20AM so that will change, I'm sure. 
Today I will try to change muffler on my neighbors car.
He can't drive any more because bad eyesight, so he have to
sell his car. I'm going to fix it up and get it through the annual
control, sell it and then see to that he gets a good price for it.
He thinks that he is paying me, but surprise, surprise, he is not! 
...............
'Azamat 10 / May 26

_O Children of the Divine and Invisible Essence!
Ye shall be hindered from loving Me and souls shall
be perturbed as they make mention of Me. For minds
cannot grasp Me nor hearts contain Me.
Bahá'u'lláh

O the depth of the riches both of the wisdom 
and knowledge of God! How unsearchable are 
his judgements, and his ways past finding out!
Romans 11:33_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. That is a fine deed you are doing for your friend. In the Jewish faith, it is called a "mitzvah". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make our famous Over the Hump Day Breakfast when you arise, along with freshly brewed tea and coffee througout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Caman and Marc.

Another hot and sticky day today and I have to dress in a suit for a meeting. Fortunately, it is only for a couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning Caman and Marc.
> 
> Another hot and sticky day today and I have to dress in a suit for a meeting. Fortunately, it is only for a couple of hours.


Morning, Warren. Send some warmth our way. A high of only 7C for the next four days, with snow forecast for tomorrow.

Enjoy your meeting.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Warren, Kim and good afternoon Caman. Going to be hot again today 31c, already 20 at 7 am. Got the AC in, now the hunt is on for the pool for Cruzer. Marc the towels in the small pool seems like a great idea, shall try that with Cruzer.

I was told I wasn't allowed to cook in the kitchen all this week, so BBQ here we come! Bacon wrapped chicken tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. The towels mean that they may lie down in an inch of water, and they won't slip if they suddenly want to get up. Of course, our doxie pups pull the towels all over the pool, and the older doxies make a nest to lie down in during the summer.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today? Interested in some morning tea, freshly brewed?


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, Marc, Warren, Rp and Sonal. I was late getting SAP up this morning but it is worth the wait.

Don't miss having breakfast this morning with Ginger the golden retriever, Kim can check out Anthony Bourdain's latest book and solve the mystery of the leaking hot tub at a safari lodge in Africa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I had seen both the Ginger and the seagull clips previously, but they still bring a smile to my face, especially the Ginger clip. You could never do that with a doxie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you today? Interested in some morning tea, freshly brewed?


Love some, thank you.

Trying to decide if today is the day to start a war with one of my tenants and get it over with, or if I should keep stalling. One way or another, a war is coming, but the issue is timing, and deciding whether I kick off the battle or if he does.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Love some, thank you.
> 
> Trying to decide if today is the day to start a war with one of my tenants and get it over with, or if I should keep stalling. One way or another, a war is coming, but the issue is timing, and deciding whether I kick off the battle or if he does.


Some herbal tea coming up, Sonal. If the war is coming, then use the band-aid procedure and just rip it off in one quick pull. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Ah, lovely tea. Thank you.

I am much more of a rip it off in one shot kind of a person... I have been thinking for a while that it is time to just get this started and let the chips fall where they may. Still, I don't relish the idea of doing it.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Sonal: I agree - sometimes it's just best to get these things over with and 'let the chips fall where they may', especially if it's just delaying the inevitable. Have fun with that.  

Here's a picture of a visitor to our backyard while we were having dinner last night (he had an itchy butt, apparently, and spent a good five minutes rubbing up again the pear tree):


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the OTHD Breakfast Marc - Awesome hospitality as usual! 


SINC said:


> Kim,
> 
> Looks like as long as you have OS 3.1 on your iPhone, you can use it and it is still on sale for 99c:


Bought it - looking forward to trying it, thanks! Off to check out SAP in a bit! 


MaxPower said:


> Morning Caman and Marc.
> 
> Another hot and sticky day today and I have to dress in a suit for a meeting. Fortunately, it is only for a couple of hours.


How about a swim suit? You can still wear a tie if you feel it's necessary.
(and flippers) 



Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Warren, Kim and good afternoon Caman. Going to be hot again today 31c, already 20 at 7 am. Got the AC in, now the hunt is on for the pool for Cruzer. Marc the towels in the small pool seems like a great idea, shall try that with Cruzer.
> 
> I was told I wasn't allowed to cook in the kitchen all this week, so BBQ here we come! Bacon wrapped chicken tonight.


Mmmmmmmm. Bacon wrapped chicken - on the Q. One of my favorite flavorings, bacon. 


MLeh said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Here's a picture of a visitor to our backyard while we were having dinner last night (he had an itchy butt, apparently, and spent a good five minutes rubbing up again the pear tree):


Oh Wow! Good photo! Is that about as close as he got to you?


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Ah, lovely tea. Thank you.
> 
> I am much more of a rip it off in one shot kind of a person... I have been thinking for a while that it is time to just get this started and let the chips fall where they may. Still, I don't relish the idea of doing it.


Me too.

Plus, if you initiate it, you'll have the element of surprise (and the benefit of being prepared) already on your side. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark Twain died on April 21, 1910 in Redding, Connecticut. This home has been restored and made into a Twain Museum, along with the street being renamed Twain Way. When the Shang reaches post #2,222,222 we should take a moment and think of this Museum, since the house number was 22. Not too many people can say that they live/lived at Two Two Twain Way.  Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Upon hearing of Twain's death, President Taft said, "Mark Twain gave pleasure--real intellectural enjoyment--to millions, and his works will continue to give such pleasure to millions yet to come... His humor was American, but he was nearly as much appreciated by Englishmen and people of other countries as by his own countrymen. He has made an enduring part of American literature."


----------



## Sonal

I'd been hoping that things could get sorted out between us, or that we'd have enough of a calm period that they would cool down a bit. Doesn't look like that is going to happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'd been hoping that things could get sorted out between us, or that we'd have enough of a calm period that they would cool down a bit. Doesn't look like that is going to happen.


Calm is good, Sonal. I am a peaceful person at heart, and like to keep things calm. Cooling down will make the inevitable confrontation a bit simplier. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Mark Twain died on April 21, 1910 in Redding, Connecticut. This home has been restored and made into a Twain Museum, along with the street being renamed Twain Way. When the Shang reaches post #2,222,222 we should take a moment and think of this Museum, since the house number was 22. Not too many people can say that they live/lived at Two Two Twain Way.  Paix, mes amis.


Haahaaaahaaa! That's (too too ) priceless.


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> .
> 
> Oh Wow! Good photo! Is that about as close as he got to you?


That was just the best photo. He ambled right up beside the house, down the side of the house, into the front yard and then out onto the street and down it. 

He didn't get very close to me though - I was safely in the house (on the second floor too!)

Sonal: I hear you about the 'cooling down', but sometimes it just needs to be resolved. I'm sure whatever you do will be the most appropriate action for the situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

kc4 said:


> haahaaaahaaa! That's (too too ) priceless.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. 

Did I post already today? Can't remember.

Anyway, the brain fog seems to be lifting and I might be able to rejoin the world until next time 

The sun is shining so it might be a nice day for a change.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Did I post already today? Can't remember.
> 
> Anyway, the brain fog seems to be lifting and I might be able to rejoin the world until next time
> 
> The sun is shining so it might be a nice day for a change.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Margaret, the sun is causing your confusion. It happens here in St.John's when we don't see the sun for a couple of weeks. How about some coffee?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Mark Twain died on April 21, 1910 in Redding, Connecticut. This home has been restored and made into a Twain Museum, along with the street being renamed Twain Way. When the Shang reaches post #2,222,222 we should take a moment and think of this Museum, since the house number was 22. Not too many people can say that they live/lived at Two Two Twain Way.  Paix, mes amis.


:lmao::lmao::clap: Well that is a worthy Twain type comment, seems he has been a good mentor to you, looks as if you have been 'twained' by the master.... :lmao:


Didn't get any mail from ehMac today, so missed all the early morning hellos, I was here yesterday, did I get kicked out?? Something I said?? :-(


----------



## Rps

Well I guess you could seek Clemenscy ..... but never the twain shall meet. You could take the A-Twain to his home. And for the obscure: His work could be considered the original soap on a rope................


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Well I guess you could seek Clemenscy ..... but never the twain shall meet. You could take the A-Twain to his home. And for the obscure: His work could be considered the original soap on a rope................


this is a hoot... ! :lmao:

for those studying / teaching the works of Samuel Clemens, would one be a marked twainer ......
and the other a twained marker?

<groan>


----------



## Rps

Leslie, did you know that Twain played the trumpet. However he was always behind in his playing .... he was, after all a "Laghorn!"


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao::clap: Well that is a worthy Twain type comment, seems he has been a good mentor to you, looks as if you have been 'twained' by the master.... :lmao:
> 
> 
> Didn't get any mail from ehMac today, so missed all the early morning hellos, I was here yesterday, did I get kicked out?? Something I said?? :-(


Good one, Leslie.

Who could not say hello to you???? You are one of the valued members of The Shang Family. Have some free scones at The Cafe Chez Marc. Be careful not to sit on a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I guess you could seek Clemenscy ..... but never the twain shall meet. You could take the A-Twain to his home. And for the obscure: His work could be considered the original soap on a rope................


Good one, Rp. :lmao::clap:

Of course, I have been on the A Train. Needed it to go to see my grandmother, who lived just north of Harlem in Manhattan.

YouTube - Take The ''A'' Train


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Leslie, did you know that Twain played the trumpet. However he was always behind in his playing .... he was, after all a "Laghorn!"


I didn't know this RP, you are really on the ball today... :clap:



Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Leslie.
> 
> Who could not say hello to you???? You are one of the valued members of The Shang Family. Have some free scones at The Cafe Chez Marc. Be careful not to sit on a doxie.


Thanks Marc, but the ehMac mail wasn't showing up, I am getting it now, probably some silly thing I did... 

Any-whoo, I shall have a bit of break, and some scones will be the order of the moment, thanks so much! 
Everyone seems to have their funny bone tuned up this morning...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> this is a hoot... ! :lmao:
> 
> for those studying / teaching the works of Samuel Clemens, would one be a marked twainer ......
> and the other a twained marker?
> 
> <groan>





Rps said:


> Leslie, did you know that Twain played the trumpet. However he was always behind in his playing .... he was, after all a "Laghorn!"





macdoodle said:


> I didn't know this RP, you are really on the ball today... :clap:
> 
> 
> Thanks Marc, but the ehMac mail wasn't showing up, I am getting it now, probably some silly thing I did...
> 
> Any-whoo, I shall have a bit of break, and some scones will be the order of the moment, thanks so much!
> Everyone seems to have their funny bone tuned up this morning...


You two should headline at this weekends "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club, along with Madam Dorothy Dimpledoppler and her Dacining Dachshunds. In true Mark Twain atire, the doxies shall be wearing two-twos. 
Interested?


----------



## SINC

Good news for SAP today in that it has come to the attention of the Edmonton Journal newsroom and has been selected as part of a regional pool of sites deemed worthy of a hot link to the Journal's web site for it's coverage of municipal politics and the upcoming election. This should give me a pretty good boost in readership in the Edmonton market which is a welcome benefit I did not expect. The drinks are on me today at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good news for SAP today in that it has come to the attention of the Edmonton Journal newsroom and has been selected as part of a regional pool of sites deemed worthy of a hot link to the Journal's web site for it's coverage of municipal politics and the upcoming election. This should give me a pretty good boost in readership in the Edmonton market which is a welcome benefit I did not expect. The drinks are on me today at the Cafe Chez Marc.


Kudos, Don. The strongest drink we have in The Cafe Chez Marc is lemonade. Of course, we have a full bar at The Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## SINC

I'll buy at either place so as not to leave out anyone's favourite drink today. How's that?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Good news for SAP today in that it has come to the attention of the Edmonton Journal newsroom and has been selected as part of a regional pool of sites deemed worthy of a hot link to the Journal's web site for it's coverage of municipal politics and the upcoming election. This should give me a pretty good boost in readership in the Edmonton market which is a welcome benefit I did not expect. The drinks are on me today at the Cafe Chez Marc.


Congratulations Don! That's fabulous news! WOOOOoooOOOT!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> You two should headline at this weekends "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club, along with Madam Dorothy Dimpledoppler and her Dacining Dachshunds. In true Mark Twain atire, the doxies shall be wearing two-twos.
> Interested?


Maybe, but you would say no no to the two-tou's if you saw my legs, they start at the floor and go up and make an ass out of themselves.....



SINC said:


> Good news for SAP today in that it has come to the attention of the Edmonton Journal newsroom and has been selected as part of a regional pool of sites deemed worthy of a hot link to the Journal's web site for it's coverage of municipal politics and the upcoming election. This should give me a pretty good boost in readership in the Edmonton market which is a welcome benefit I did not expect. The drinks are on me today at the Cafe Chez Marc.


:clap::clap: Looks good on you!! Next you will be on TV getting your Mark Twain award...! 
thanks for the tea!!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Congratulations Don! That's fabulous news! WOOOOoooOOOT!


Thanks Kim, but it does come at a cost. They insist on a mug shot of me to run with the link. That is something I have never done as I love the anonymity in that I could approach readers on the street or in a store (without them ever suspecting who I was for a "real comment"), just like in casual conversation at the check out line. This may very well ruin that, but we shall see.

Now Kim, about that "foodie column" you were thinking about writing. Getting onboard now might not be such a bad idea given the increase in exposure about to come.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Don!



SINC said:


> Thanks Kim, but it does come at a cost. They insist on a mug shot of me to run with the link. That is something I have never done as I love the anonymity in that I could approach readers on the street or in a store (without them ever suspecting who I was for a "real comment"), just like in casual conversation at the check out line. This may very well ruin that, but we shall see.


If that 'mugshot' is the photo of you in the pink bikini t-shirt, no one will even look at your face.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'll buy at either place so as not to leave out anyone's favourite drink today. How's that?


Sounds good to me. I shall have a gin and tonic, with lime.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Congratulations Don!
> 
> 
> 
> If that 'mugshot' is the photo of you in the pink bikini t-shirt, no one will even look at your face.


I thought long and hard about that Sonal, but in the end selected this one which is the actual size they requested.


----------



## macdoodle

Well Don, you look just like you should.... 

Now a question for all you techie folks, I have by necessity a PC for only one thing, and all that is related, I have my Mac, now there is a program for the PC which has to be connected to the internet to function, I know I can un-plug all the time, but I was wondering 2 things, is there such a connector for the cable box that allows 2 plug in's?? Like the telephone has, a double jack plug.... 
Would it be better to get a wireless transmitter, just for the ease of use, and I believe I can move to another room in the house..

What do y'all know about these gadgets??


----------



## SINC

I suspect you now use ethernet to connect to the modem. A simple four port ethernet hub will allow you to plug both computers in at one time and then just turn off the browser on the PC when not in use. Pick one up at any computer store or The Source Circuit City. Ask at a computer store to see the options available.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I thought long and hard about that Sonal, but in the end selected this one which is the actual size they requested.


That's a good shot Don!
A Margarita for me please! Woot! 

Foodie column, eh? Hmmmm....


----------



## Rps

Congrat's Don, that is a major accomplishment. And, well earned I might add.


----------



## friend

Congrats Don. That's sounds good for future expansion of numbers of reader.
Nice picture, but I thought you were taller. 

Good night all.
Time for bed.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

In anticipation Marc, I'm fine today... still not feeling as well as I should or can but I'm working on it. Thank you for being interested... 

I watched the very last episode of Lost on Monday night after catching up with a few previous to that one that I hadn't seen yet. I liked it! Just my opinion of course. My favourite sci-fi show has always been and still is Babylon 5, however Lost has just shot up to the #2 spot on my list. I do however have to rewatch the whole series I think, just to refresh myself on things forgotten and it will make more sense the second time around. 

Anyway... it was for me a "feel good" couple of hours. That's what I appreciated the most, a good story with a good ending.


----------



## Ena

Don, well done! Not beer weather here yet so tea is the better choice please and thanks. Fair weather drinker 

There is a big raccoon in my neighbourhood so I sure make sure the cat is indoors at night.


----------



## winwintoo

macdoodle said:


> Well Don, you look just like you should....
> 
> Now a question for all you techie folks, I have by necessity a PC for only one thing, and all that is related, I have my Mac, now there is a program for the PC which has to be connected to the internet to function, I know I can un-plug all the time, but I was wondering 2 things, is there such a connector for the cable box that allows 2 plug in's?? Like the telephone has, a double jack plug....
> Would it be better to get a wireless transmitter, just for the ease of use, and I believe I can move to another room in the house..
> 
> What do y'all know about these gadgets??


Before you go and buy something, check with your ISP - they might have newer modems that have more than one ethernet port right on them. Or they might have wireless modem/routers.

The modem I get from my ISP has both - ethernet and wireless. Your Mac probably has airport built in, so you could use the Mac wirelessly and plug in the PC or maybe both your computers have wireless cards.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Before you go and buy something, check with your ISP - they might have newer modems that have more than one ethernet port right on them. Or they might have wireless modem/routers.
> 
> The modem I get from my ISP has both - ethernet and wireless. Your Mac probably has airport built in, so you could use the Mac wirelessly and plug in the PC or maybe both your computers have wireless cards.
> 
> Margaret


Good thought Margaret. If Shaw cable would upgrade her modem for nothing, that would even be better. Check that out first Leslie.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Good thought Margaret. If Shaw cable would upgrade her modem for nothing, that would even be better. Check that out first Leslie.


I will do that, I shall give them a call tomorrow! 

thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> In anticipation Marc, I'm fine today... still not feeling as well as I should or can but I'm working on it. Thank you for being interested...
> 
> I watched the very last episode of Lost on Monday night after catching up with a few previous to that one that I hadn't seen yet. I liked it! Just my opinion of course. My favourite sci-fi show has always been and still is Babylon 5, however Lost has just shot up to the #2 spot on my list. I do however have to rewatch the whole series I think, just to refresh myself on things forgotten and it will make more sense the second time around.
> 
> Anyway... it was for me a "feel good" couple of hours. That's what I appreciated the most, a good story with a good ending.


Evening, Diane. Caring for other people is, like Hurley, what I do best .......... along with teaching.

I watched the last episode of LOST tonight. I too found it interesting and I shall miss the show. Such is Life. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night. 

Remember to hug someone you love today (or tomorrow), and to care about other people. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Here's hoping you shall receive some good news soon. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Night everyone else.


----------



## macdoodle

Nite Marc and Sinc and anyone else who see sleep as a great commodity.... sweet dreams


----------



## KC4

Hey Dreambirdie!

We've been having some nice weather lately! Have you been outside much? I have been out working in the yard - mostly clean-up at this stage. 

G'Night all!


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

No more then 13C, but so much sunshine that we could export it.
Time soon to go and fix my neighbors car.
I hope for no stuck nuts, so I wont go nuts. 
.......................
'Azamat 11 / May 27

_O Son of Spirit!
The time cometh, when the nightingale of holiness
will no longer unfold the inner mysteries and ye
will all be bereft of the celestial melody and of the 
voice from high.
Bahá'u'lláh

Yet a little while, and the world seeth me no more....
John 14:19_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with those lug nuts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine breakfast-in-bed for those who are able to lounge around today. For the others, there will be a buffet-style breakfast, ready when you are up and about. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Caman and Marc.

The last couple of days I have been going to job interviews with an insurance company. Unfortunately they have been misleading the candidates from the start. I was told up front that I would be an employee with a salary. Yesterday, the Regional Manager told me I would be a contract, Independent Employee, on straight commission. Plus I would have to fork out $700 to get licensed.

Uh. No thanks. Been there. Done that. I'm not risking my family's security for them to say your contract is up. So today I will tell them where to stick their contract position. Back to the drawing board I go. The good thing is, I have options.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got an email from a person at NALD who said that she forgot to tell me that along with the award would come a check for $1000. Very coincidental that it would come just as I was reading an news item that a local food bank was really short on funds which they use to purchase fresh fruits and veggies for poor families with young children. I think that this would make a great way to donate this newly found wealth via a donation.

Still, drinks are on the house at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den.

National Adult Literacy Database - Information - What's New - Headline News


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good morning Caman and Marc.
> 
> The last couple of days I have been going to job interviews with an insurance company. Unfortunately they have been misleading the candidates from the start. I was told up front that I would be an employee with a salary. Yesterday, the Regional Manager told me I would be a contract, Independent Employee, on straight commission. Plus I would have to fork out $700 to get licensed.
> 
> Uh. No thanks. Been there. Done that. I'm not risking my family's security for them to say your contract is up. So today I will tell them where to stick their contract position. Back to the drawing board I go. The good thing is, I have options.


Morning, Warren. Sounds like you made a wise decision there re this job. Good to have options.


----------



## Dr.G.

One day longer .............. one day stronger.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc and Warren. Supporting the food bank is a fine idea Marc, good luck with the car repair Camán and the same with the job hunt Warren.

Take a peek at SAP this morning and see a brief video of a soldier's return home to his dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A touching clip about the dog's reaction to his master's return from a tour of duty.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: and thus the difference between dogs and cats..................


----------



## macdoodle

Great story on the return of the soldier Don, brought tears from memories past... 

Good day to all who are up this soggy morning, at least it is here!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone, from hot, sunny and humid Toronto.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone, from hot, sunny and humid Toronto.


Sure don't envy you the summers there Sonal, I lived many years through those horrible humid summers, I hope you have a few fans going to at least move the air....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp, Leslie and Sonal. How are you folks this morning? Tonight is the full moon. I wonder if Scott/Carex is lurking somewhere about The Shang?


----------



## friend

Good morning Mac, Warren, Don, Leslie, Rp, Sonal and all. 

Back from the garage.
I managed to change the muffler in just under 30 min, so I did save John
some money again, since you pay per half hour for the use of the lift.
It went well, and no injuries to the hands which otherwise is standard 
when I work on vehicles.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Mac, Warren, Don, Leslie, Rp, Sonal and all.
> 
> Back from the garage.
> I managed to change the muffler in just under 30 min, so I did save John
> some money again, since you pay per half hour for the use of the lift.
> It went well, and no injuries to the hands which otherwise is standard
> when I work on vehicles.


Kudos, Caman. May some good Karma come your way for this good deed.


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> Sure don't envy you the summers there Sonal, I lived many years through those horrible humid summers, I hope you have a few fans going to at least move the air....


Leslie, I have to admit that I don't mind the hot sticky weather too much... I certainly prefer it to the cold freezing weather.  

Still, in this kind of weather I am glad to be female because it's socially acceptable for me to wear a long, loose skirt in this kind of heat.



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp, Leslie and Sonal. How are you folks this morning? Tonight is the full moon. I wonder if Scott/Carex is lurking somewhere about The Shang?


Beware the were-doxie!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Beware the were-doxie!" Yes ............. when the night is dark and the moon is full .............. who knows what evil lurks in the stillness at midnight????????????????


----------



## Rps

Oh! I thought a were-doxie is what you said when you couldn't find them.....


----------



## KC4

Good Day Gang of Shangites! 

Marc - That's a "grand" gesture to donate the award money to the food bank! Woot! 
How are the renos going? 

Don - off to check out SAP soon. It sounds good again. 

Sonal - Yes, if it's not too humid the portable shade of skirts works well. Houston heat and humidity is so intense it is almost debilitating at times. Clothing sticks to the body. Yeaaack!

I can deal with the cold better than the heat/humidity. In the cold you just can add another layer. In the heat, there are only so many layers you can remove without getting arrested. 


Warren - Good luck with the job hunting! I worked as a consultant for many years. It does have its risks. 

Rp - Beware the Weretriever!


----------



## Rps

Yes Kim and the Portrait of Labradorian Grey!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes Kim and the Portrait of Labradorian Grey!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from The Globe and Mail --

"The Conservative government is on the defensive this week after revealing that the full cost to police and secure two back-to-back world summits in Ontario this June is swelling to nearly $1-billion. The figure appears to far outstrip what other countries have spent protecting similar events, even if calculations account for two meetings instead of one. 

The Group of Eight meeting of world leaders starts on June 25 in Huntsville, Ont. It will be shortly followed by a more hastily planned Group of 20 gathering in downtown Toronto, which is about 200 kilometres by road from Huntsville. This second, bigger summit will include discussion of everything from foreign aid to the need for government restraint. 

Public Safety Minister Vic Toews declined to provide a breakdown of how the money is being spent, saying on Wednesday it wouldn’t be accurate to divulge figures until the final bill has been tallied."

He acknowledged the huge security bill is due, in part, to the use of trained dachshunds that specialize in preventing terrorist attacks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you and Kacey this fine sunny day?

"Marc - That's a "grand" gesture to donate the award money to the food bank! Woot! 
How are the renos going? " Thank you, Kim. I did consider for a moment using the money to get a new telescope, but when the CBC radio piece was on about how children were going without fresh fruits and veggies over the summer with schools being closed (the School Lunch Association makes sure that this sort of food is provided during the school year), I felt a bit guilty using this money for something I really don't need. 

The renos???????????? We are in the middle of reno hell at the moment. Pictures don't even convey what they are doing right now to our home.


----------



## KC4

Marc- question for you, prompted by the Doxies on the stairs photo....

Do they always "stack" themselves in the same up and down order? I was wondering if dogs used a similar social positioning system as birds and cats. 

The higher the bird perches, the higher they are in the, er, pecking order. 

Cats also perch at different levels matching their same social hierarchy.

Ps: KC and I are doing well, thanks. Sorry about the continuing reno hell there - hopefully it will be completed soon.


----------



## Rps

Marc, that press release will certainly throw a spaniel in the works. The boys really stepped into a poodle this time. The press will hound them for months. Especially relevant since the high costs we have undertaken with the Afghans. Not since the Boxer Rebellion has a country spent so much money. You would think they would learn how to Pincher a penny or two. Dasch it all. The auditors need to Collie their spending on such activities.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Marc, that press release will certainly throw a spaniel in the works. The boys really stepped into a poodle this time. The press will hound them for months. Especially relevant since the high costs we have undertaken with the Afghans. Not since the Boxer Rebellion has a country spent so much money. You would think they would learn how to Pincher a penny or two. Dasch it all. The auditors need to Collie their spending on such activities.


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> The renos???????????? We are in the middle of reno hell at the moment. Pictures don't even convey what they are doing right now to our home.


Something remotely close to this???


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Marc, that press release will certainly throw a spaniel in the works. The boys really stepped into a poodle this time. The press will hound them for months. Especially relevant since the high costs we have undertaken with the Afghans. Not since the Boxer Rebellion has a country spent so much money. You would think they would learn how to Pincher a penny or two. Dasch it all. The auditors need to Collie their spending on such activities.


Hahaha! That was Great (Dane) Rp! I almost blew coffee out my Schnauzer!

Don't forget about all those extremist Terrier cells! It seems the unrest will never Setter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Something remotely close to this???


Wow, that is great compared to what our kitchen looked like. Luckily, our workmen clean up each day. So, picture twice that mess in the morning and early afternoon, and then nothing when they leave at 5PM. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc- question for you, prompted by the Doxies on the stairs photo....

Do they always "stack" themselves in the same up and down order? " Kim, Rootie, our first doxie, is in the middle, and Abby is above him, and Jack is below him. Usually, they would be near the top step all on the same level. Not sure why they stacked themselves up this way ............. or what Smiling Jack was laughing at .............. other than my being off-level.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, that press release will certainly throw a spaniel in the works. The boys really stepped into a poodle this time. The press will hound them for months. Especially relevant since the high costs we have undertaken with the Afghans. Not since the Boxer Rebellion has a country spent so much money. You would think they would learn how to Pincher a penny or two. Dasch it all. The auditors need to Collie their spending on such activities.


Rp, you should be writing for the G&M. You have a true gift for words and satire. :lmao::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Well I've started to develop my ESL blog : The Eclectic Train, have a look and let me know what you think. I intend to use a railroad metaphor and each trip will be on a track, track 1 will could be language usage in humour, track two leaves for the nouns that sort of thing. I would like to develop language trips. Any thoughts on destinations???? thanx Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I've started to develop my ESL blog : The Eclectic Train, have a look and let me know what you think. I intend to use a railroad metaphor and each trip will be on a track, track 1 will could be language usage in humour, track two leaves for the nouns that sort of thing. I would like to develop language trips. Any thoughts on destinations???? thanx Rp


A grand idea, Rp, and a unique site. More thoughts later.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Something remotely close to this???


Gee Sonal is that a before or after rental picture?


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Gee Sonal is that a before or after rental picture?


Well, you know, some tenants really destroy the place when they leave....


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 
Time for bed.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sweet dreams.


----------



## Rps

Have another TED talk if you are interested. Quite good:

Sir Ken Robinson: Bring on the learning revolution! | Video on TED.com


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> Time for bed.


Good night, Caman. I am not far behind you. Was up with the doxies at 545AM this morning, and I am exhausted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Have another TED talk if you are interested. Quite good:
> 
> Sir Ken Robinson: Bring on the learning revolution! | Video on TED.com


Again, very interesting, Rp. His views involve a radical rethinking about how education is undertaken and the roles of the home/school/teacher/society, et al. While I don't see these things happening overnight or in total, they do point to a unique possibility and direction. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Can't keep my eyes open, so I guess it is time to call it a night. I shall most likely be up early enough to make a fine TGIF Breakfast for one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Know that we are thinking of you and have good wishes for your success. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good night everyone else.


----------



## macdoodle

'Nite All, sweet dreams...


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Rain and a mere 11C here.
I will have a cup of comforting coffee to, just that, comfort me
on this gloomy-weather day. 
..........
'Azamat 12 / May 28
_
For the betterment of the world Bahá'u'lláh endured
all the hardships, ordeals and vicissitudes of life,
sacrificing His very being and comfort, forfeiting His
estates, possessions and honor-all that pertains to
human existence-not for one year, nay, rather for
nearly fifty years.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. 4C but a beautiful sunrise about an hour ago, with sunny blue skies above right now here in St.John's. I shall send you some sunshine to brighten up your day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made our TGIF Deluxe Breakfast today, in that it is the last Friday of the month of May. Hopefully, everyone is up and about at some point to enjoy this important meal.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have made our TGIF Deluxe Breakfast today, in that it is the last Friday of the month of May. Hopefully, everyone is up and about at some point to enjoy this important meal.


Good morning Marc. 
I'll have a few scones and another cup of java, thanks.

I'm at wondering if you might know what happens if you delete
a picture from your attachment quota. Does it disappear completely
from the web site? Mine is full and the only way seem to be to delete stuff.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc, thanks for the brekkie. Camán if your attachment file is full, yes you must delete photos to make room for more, and yes when you delete them, they disappear from ehMac for good. That is why in some older threads you will see tiny blue question marks where illustrations had once been.

SAPs up with a hole-in-one that is amazing and a very short clip called "Where the fox hat?" Now I am off to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc.
> I'll have a few scones and another cup of java, thanks.
> 
> I'm at wondering if you might know what happens if you delete
> a picture from your attachment quota. Does it disappear completely
> from the web site? Mine is full and the only way seem to be to delete stuff.


Morning, Caman. Scones coming right up.

Yes, if you delete a pic from your attachment folder it is gone forever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was an amazing clip of Leif Olson's hole in one. Unreal!!!!!!!! Great pics of those classic cars of my youth. They look like boats on wheels these days. Great pics in SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

We found Scott/Carex at long last. He is alive and well in Hollywood. Kudos to him.

The Wolfman |Own It June 1st | Watch The DVD Trailer, Photos & Pictures, Story, Plot & Previews


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Somewhat cooler here, 24C, it hit 35C here yesterday. Don, are you to get snow today? Out weather report said some areas might .... I think we have a 30 degree difference in temperature. Nice photos as well. I like the guy's hair style at Walmart .... looked like mine before I had it shaved.

Marc I'll pass on the scones, but if you have any cinnamon rolls, well............ that and Butter Pecan coffee would be perfect.

I guess it's good afternoon to you Caman.


----------



## SINC

No Rp, the snow was confined to the high mountains, but it is unseasonably cold and an awful weekend ahead:


----------



## Rps

Don I'd swap..... I can't take the heat on a continuing basis ... makes you wonder why I'm moving to Windsor doesn't it....


----------



## Rps

No to redefine the thread, but just watchin the BP fiasco ..... I bet they are thinking the Russian solution right about now.


----------



## SINC

It sure does Rp. Having lived in Wallaceburg for seven years, I found the heat oppressive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. "Marc I'll pass on the scones, but if you have any cinnamon rolls, well............ that and Butter Pecan coffee would be perfect." Coming right up. We keep these cinnamon rolls, called The Rp Specials, on hand for you each morning. Enjoy.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have made our TGIF Deluxe Breakfast today, in that it is the last Friday of the month of May. Hopefully, everyone is up and about at some point to enjoy this important meal.


thanks for the offer, maybe when I return from the tests, haven't a bite since last evening, but will probably stop at the local A&W for a bacon and egger on the way home
You know how it is, you cannot eat therefore you think of food constantly! 

I normally wouldn't eat much before 10 anyhow, but now it is all I can think of!! :lmao:


As for the snow RP it snowed here all day yesterday.... I don't think Don got that, not sure...


----------



## SINC

Nope, no snow our way Leslie. Snow is reserved for the deep south.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. No snow here yet, but we've been told to expect some this weekend 

Don, I like your submission to the Visually humorous thread. But the errors might not be the fault of "Kristen"

When Sean first went to Taiwan to teach English, he needed business cards, so he wrote out, in English, what he wanted on his cards. When he went back to get the cards later, the good fellow at the print shop had "corrected" Sean's bad English. A discussion ensued.

Dealing with a printer problem today. Again. Don't know what to do.

I'll have a sticky bun if nobody minds.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Yes, there are some "sticky buns" with your name on them. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

It is Track and Field at my son's school today. I went to watch the 200m, standing long jump and the running long jump. My son won the 200m and the standing long jump. Somehow, he couldn't get a grasp on the running long jump. Oh well, I'm proud of him no matter what, but it is a good feeling to see him excel in these events. His best friend broke the school record (for SK) for the running long jump.

This afternoon we are returning to watch the relay.

Drinks are on me today.


----------



## Ena

RIP Gerry Macnutt. His family put a notice in today's local paper.

Remembering | Victoria Times Colonist - Read and Search Obituaries, Create a Tribute for a Loved One or Offer your Condolences.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> RIP Gerry Macnutt. His family put a notice in today's local paper.
> 
> Remembering | Victoria Times Colonist - Read and Search Obituaries, Create a Tribute for a Loved One or Offer your Condolences.


Thanks for this, Ann. I was thinking of him on Tuesday, which was the day of his last posting in ehMacLand. RIP, Gerry.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> It is Track and Field at my son's school today. I went to watch the 200m, standing long jump and the running long jump. My son won the 200m and the standing long jump. Somehow, he couldn't get a grasp on the running long jump. Oh well, I'm proud of him no matter what, but it is a good feeling to see him excel in these events. His best friend broke the school record (for SK) for the running long jump.
> 
> This afternoon we are returning to watch the relay.
> 
> Drinks are on me today.


Kudos to your son, and all those who participate, Warren. I shall make some fresh lemonade for all the kids ............ and for us.


----------



## Ena

Warren, congratulations are in order for your son!

I can set my clock by the two trucks that park in front of my house at 5 pm most days of the week. The drivers exchange packages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Ann.

I hope you don't mind, but I used your link and started a Macnutt thread for the general population of ehMacLand. I did give you credit, however, for the URL. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Nope, no snow our way Leslie. Snow is reserved for the deep south.


Ahh, I shall recall this when indeed you are deep in the white, and we are still mowing the lawn...:lmao:



MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> It is Track and Field at my son's school today. I went to watch the 200m, standing long jump and the running long jump. My son won the 200m and the standing long jump. Somehow, he couldn't get a grasp on the running long jump. Oh well, I'm proud of him no matter what, but it is a good feeling to see him excel in these events. His best friend broke the school record (for SK) for the running long jump.
> 
> This afternoon we are returning to watch the relay.
> 
> Drinks are on me today.


Great to hear how well your son did Warren, I used to do hurdles and the broad and high jump, we competed with other schools, it was a big deal back then to be on the track team, my dad was glowing, my mother however was appalled!! (not lady-like) 

As for the running broad tell him to pretend he has to jump a fence, or bush and the first board is where he leaps from, and the second , to. 
It was how it was explained by our coach as many of us had seen but never done this before. 
Give him a big hug and tell him how proud we are of his success!! :clap:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have made our TGIF Deluxe Breakfast today, in that it is the last Friday of the month of May. Hopefully, everyone is up and about at some point to enjoy this important meal.


Thanks Marc - I think I'll have an Rp Special Cinnamon roll, please and thanks.


SINC said:


> No Rp, the snow was confined to the high mountains, but it is unseasonably cold and an awful weekend ahead:


UUUgghhh..Well some of it got off the mountains and is sitting on my front lawn. 
Off to check out SAP soon.


MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> It is Track and Field at my son's school today. I went to watch the 200m, standing long jump and the running long jump. My son won the 200m and the standing long jump. Somehow, he couldn't get a grasp on the running long jump. Oh well, I'm proud of him no matter what, but it is a good feeling to see him excel in these events. His best friend broke the school record (for SK) for the running long jump.
> 
> This afternoon we are returning to watch the relay.
> 
> Drinks are on me today.


Woot! That's awesome - Kudos! I'll just have a coffee for now, but will be back later for something a little greener.


Ena said:


> RIP Gerry Macnutt. His family put a notice in today's local paper.
> 
> Remembering | Victoria Times Colonist - Read and Search Obituaries, Create a Tribute for a Loved One or Offer your Condolences.


Ann, Gerry was before my time in ehMacland, but I sorely wish I had known him. By reading some of his posts and other's posts about him, he must have been an incredibly interesting fellow.


----------



## MaxPower

Thank you everyone for your congratulations. After he won the 200m, I was so pumped up with adrenaline I was shaking. Before he left for school, he said to me that he believed it in his heart that he could win. Chokes me up with pride every time I think about that.

The really cool thing was all of his classmates came up to him after and gathered around him giving him hugs and pats on the back. He was the man of the hour.

Thanks Ann for reminding us of Gerry. He was a real main component of ehMac. I really miss his often misunderstood posts and how he liked to stir the pot. Thank you too Marc for starting that thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ann, Gerry was before my time in ehMacland, but I sorely wish I had known him. By reading some of his posts and other's posts about him, he must have been an incredibly interesting fellow. " That he was, Kim.

"Thanks Marc - I think I'll have an Rp Special Cinnamon roll, please and thanks." We are experimenting with the Kacey Krunchy Kritters ............ our answer to TimBits. Try some of them and let me know what you think. Kacey is getting the lion's share of the profits as a college fund. So far, she has about a year at Harvard paid for to date.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, the cost of going to Harvard University for a year can be broken down as follows:

Tuition: $33,696
Health Services Fee: $ 1,426 
Student Services Fee: $ 2,190 
Room: $7,248 
Board: $ 4,982 

Not sure if Kacey wants to go there, however. Not sure of the costs of going to a Canadian university, but we can cover that as well. 

Tell her to study hard and get some good grades.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Ann, Gerry was before my time in ehMacland, but I sorely wish I had known him. By reading some of his posts and other's posts about him, he must have been an incredibly interesting fellow. " That he was, Kim.
> 
> "Thanks Marc - I think I'll have an Rp Special Cinnamon roll, please and thanks." We are experimenting with the Kacey Krunchy Kritters ............ our answer to TimBits. Try some of them and let me know what you think. Kacey is getting the lion's share of the profits as a college fund. So far, she has about a year at Harvard paid for to date.


Regarding MacNutt - I would have enjoyed the opportunity to philosophize with him on many of the issues he tackled. He seemed to be rather adept at addressing a wide range of topics.

Yes, Kacey and I will be happy to try the Kacey Krunchy Kritters (however, your marketing people may make you reconsider the name due to the unfortunate acronym) and we appreciate the donation to her college fund. She's ready.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Kim. Kacey should fit in quite well with the Harvard Crimson Crowd ............ who are hooked on Kacey Krispy Crunchy and Munchy Kritters (KKCMKs ......... pronounced "Kickmiks"). She now has over two years of Harvard paid for. John Harvard would be proud ................ I assume that she is holding on to his toe.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Ann.
> 
> I hope you don't mind, but I used your link and started a Macnutt thread for the general population of ehMacLand. I did give you credit, however, for the URL. Paix, mon amie.


Good heavens no! Not often that I am worth quoting


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone, from freezing 4ºC Calgary... at least *I* am freezing! Not sure I've felt really "warmed through" at all yet this winter... errr... spring... errr almost summer... WINTER! 



KC4 said:


> Hey Dreambirdie!
> 
> We've been having some nice weather lately! Have you been outside much? I have been out working in the yard - mostly clean-up at this stage.
> G'Night all!


Hey Kim,
I didn't have any snow lying around here but I wasn't up until nearly 11:30AM and I can't say if there was any mixed in with the pouring rain last night! I do know I AM NOT AMUSED! *lol**





SINC said:


> Nope, no snow our way Leslie. Snow is reserved for the deep south.


Uhh-huh! I saw the temperature forecasts for you up there... not fair! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Good heavens no! Not often that I am worth quoting


Ann, you provided the link so deserve the citation. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. We never got the snow forecast for overnight, but at 8C and sunny, it is not warm here either in St.John's.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dreambird

Hi Marc... never ending it is, this winter... 

Otherwise everything is fine here, thanks for asking. Yesterday, I went and had my hair "fixed"... It needed a cut badly and also I got the grey removed... I feel much better now! 

I was shopping at the mall's Shoppers Drug Mart before my hair appointment, when I checked out, the entity at the cash register asked me if I was a senior! I just stared at her for a minute... did I really look THAT bad? *lol** 
It was senior's day at Shoppers' which means a discount and the "senior age" to qualify is 55.
Close maybe in a couple more years but still! I think I look more like my proper 44 yrs. of age now that I've fixed my hair...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Diane. I tried to get the seniors discount at Shoppers a few years ago, way past 55 years of age, but I had to show proof. It galls my wife, who is 6 years younger than I am, that people think I am younger than she is. I tell her that they age faster on the prairies ............ and they grow them younger and tougher in New York City. Needless to say she does NOT buy that account.


----------



## macdoodle

Dreambird said:


> Hi Marc... never ending it is, this winter...
> 
> Otherwise everything is fine here, thanks for asking. Yesterday, I went and had my hair "fixed"... It needed a cut badly and also I got the grey removed... I feel much better now!
> 
> I was shopping at the mall's Shoppers Drug Mart before my hair appointment, when I checked out, the entity at the cash register asked me if I was a senior! I just stared at her for a minute... did I really look THAT bad? *lol**
> It was senior's day at Shoppers' which means a discount and the "senior age" to qualify is 55.
> Close maybe in a couple more years but still! I think I look more like my proper 44 yrs. of age now that I've fixed my hair...


Don't feel bad, when they ask me if I'm a senior I am never sure if I look younger, or if they can't believe I can still walk....:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Don't feel bad, when they ask me if I'm a senior I am never sure if I look younger, or if they can't believe I can still walk....:lmao::lmao:


Good one, Leslie. Still, when I was asked for double proof of my age for the discount, I thanked the girl at the cash register, who was younger than my son. She was apologetic, but I said I thought it was a compliment.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Leslie. Still, when I was asked for double proof of my age for the discount, I thanked the girl at the cash register, who was younger than my son. She was apologetic, but I said I thought it was a compliment.


Yes, some of them have made errors in the past I am sure, and insulted some folks, so the question is put out with great trepidation sometimes, the best one I got was,' do you want the seniors discount....? I would have said yes had I deserved it or not!! :lmao:

I suppose those who are not will be fast to say so!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I suppose those who are not will be fast to say so! " Good one, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hope this finds all of our Shang family well and at peace with the world and themselves. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. You are in our thoughts. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good night everyone else.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 
Time for bed.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Hope this finds all of our Shang family well and at peace with the world and themselves. Paix, mes amis.





SINC said:


> Good night everyone else.





friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> Time for bed.


To one and all a good night, pleasant dreams.... :yawn: and prayers for no more snow!!


----------



## Dreambird

Good night Marc... sleep tight. 

Also good night to anyone heading off to bed already... It'll be a little bit for me still!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a Saturday buffet brunch ready when you rise to face the last Saturday in May. No rush, since it will be there when you are up and about. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Little bit gloomy weather and just 10C.
Taking Aiofe to a birthday party in a few minutes and
then I'm going to Stadsmissionen, and organization that
collects and sell stuff in aid of the homeless, with a couple 
of bags of clothes.
Have a great day all.
................
'Azamat 13 / May 29

_Let not your heats be perturbed, O People, when
the glory of My Presence is withdrawn, and the 
ocean of My utterance is stilled. In My presence
amongst you there is wisdom, and in My absence
there is yet another, inscrutable to all but God, the
Incomparable, The All-Knowing. Verily, We behold
you from Our realm of glory, and shall aid whoso-
ever will arise for the triumph of Our Cause with the 
hosts of the Concourse on high and a company of 
Our favored angeles.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds as if you have a busy Saturday planned. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán from a dark and cloudy Alberta with a high of only 7° today in the rain. Another weekend of camping ruined for two in a row.

SAP's up and is a busy spot this morning. Red light runners, lady drivers parking and pirates on the lakes of Texas are but a few of the items.

Have a great day, I'm off to work.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Off to check out Doors Open Toronto today. Should be interesting.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Say Sonal, will you be in the G20 hot zone? That will be a wild weekend I'm sure. Morning Don, feeling better, I hope? 

Good afternoon Caman, how are you and yours today? 
If you are up Marc, I have some French Vanilla for you....


----------



## Sonal

Not sure, RP, since they keep moving the site of the official protest location.

For the most part, the summit itself seems to be around U of T, so I shouldn't be badly affected.

I really should take the weekend of the G20 to escape the city to my parent's condo in cottage country, except that they are holding the G8 there.... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Sonal and Rp. How are you all today?

I can't believe the cost of the two summits. Outrageous!!!!!!!!!! tptptptp

I say, let the doxies meet and solve the problems of the world.

Museum Victoria: Dachshund U.N. video


----------



## Rps

"Sprechen zie Dachs?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> "Sprechen zie Dachs?"


Ja, mein Freund.


----------



## macdoodle

Well the snow has got to stop visiting my yard! Enough already!! XX)

Tried to download a photo so you could see I'm not bluffing... but it will not download,
I have no idea what I am doing wrong since other photos will download... GRRRR probably froze at the sight of the snow... my heat is on for heavens sake, 

So, send the summit here, they can park in the yard and get real on what's going on, the chill in the air,and the snow in their shoes might keep them on track!! 


BTW, Good morning all, I will be fine once I find the snow shovel ... again...:lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Thanks for the Saturday Brunch Marc, much appreciated.

Yep, it is still snowing here and has been since last night. If this nonsense keeps up, I'm going to have to dig the snow shovel out again too. My lilacs (and the other greenery) aren't enjoying this at all. 

It's Lilac Festival in Calgary this weekend. Hmmph.


Caman - Your photo of the day reminds me of my grandparents' orchard in Creston B.C. I used to spend my entire summer holidays there.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone. We had a bonding with the neighbours event this morning. Some of us went down with pails and Mr. Clean Magic Erasers and scrubbed the tables in the coffee room. We had several supervisors and lots of admirers and got the whole job done in about half an hour - great fun 

If you're wondering, Mr. Clean Magic Erasers really do get those plastic folding banquet tables clean with plain water and a little effort. The only problem is that once the tables got clean, the coffee machine looked a little grubby and then the .........................

Now it's brunch time and then I might get busy in my own place and do a little cleaning.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well the snow has got to stop visiting my yard! Enough already!! XX)
> 
> Tried to download a photo so you could see I'm not bluffing... but it will not download,
> I have no idea what I am doing wrong since other photos will download... GRRRR probably froze at the sight of the snow... my heat is on for heavens sake,
> 
> So, send the summit here, they can park in the yard and get real on what's going on, the chill in the air,and the snow in their shoes might keep them on track!!
> 
> 
> BTW, Good morning all, I will be fine once I find the snow shovel ... again...:lmao:


Sorry to hear of your snow situation, Leslie. We could deliver some Bolor Special hot chocolate to you via Doxie Express. Might that help???


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> Thanks for the Saturday Brunch Marc, much appreciated.
> 
> Yep, it is still snowing here and has been since last night. If this nonsense keeps up, I'm going to have to dig the snow shovel out again too. My lilacs (and the other greenery) aren't enjoying this at all.
> 
> It's Lilac Festival in Calgary this weekend. Hmmph.
> 
> 
> Caman - Your photo of the day reminds me of my grandparents' orchard in Creston B.C. I used to spend my entire summer holidays there.


Afternoon, Kim. Sorry to hear of your snow. I know that we had a freak June snowstorm here in St.John's back in the 80s and it ruined my lilac tree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Interesting comment about the Mr. Clean Magic Erasers. Did not believe the commercials, but you have changed my mind. Might give one a try.


----------



## Ena

Good day from Victoria where conditions are similar to Sinc's report. In other words, February weather here.

I have a hanging planter that I made up and other tender plants that I got when on sale sitting in laundry room window. Looks like at least another week before it's warm enough to put them out.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Margaret. Interesting comment about the Mr. Clean Magic Erasers. Did not believe the commercials, but you have changed my mind. Might give one a try.


The technique we found most effective was to put the Magic Eraser in the water, give it a light squeeze and then scrub away. Another quick swipe with a cloth and clean water and you're done. 

Amazingly, if you take a coffee break after the first effort and then "just for fun" have another go with the magic eraser, you'll get another layer of dirt. We voted and decided to leave well enough alone. 

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Ann. Sorry to hear of your weather as well. Guess on the GTA is really hot these days.

Margaret, that is very interesting to know. From what sort of material are these erasers made?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Ann. Sorry to hear of your weather as well. Guess on the GTA is really hot these days.
> 
> Margaret, that is very interesting to know. From what sort of material are these erasers made?


They're a very dense foam kind of material. They don't seem to be full of any "cleaning" substance, just the dense foam and water does the trick. There are different packages of them - some are double sided, some are plain, some are extra strength etc. We had a variety of them this morning and I can't say one is better than the others.

I did find some with foaming cleanser and they worked wonders on the bathroom tile.

Maybe Mr. Clean will send me some free ones for my glowing endorsements?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> They're a very dense foam kind of material. They don't seem to be full of any "cleaning" substance, just the dense foam and water does the trick. There are different packages of them - some are double sided, some are plain, some are extra strength etc. We had a variety of them this morning and I can't say one is better than the others.
> 
> I did find some with foaming cleanser and they worked wonders on the bathroom tile.
> 
> Maybe Mr. Clean will send me some free ones for my glowing endorsements?
> 
> Margaret


Might try one with your "glowing endorsement", Margaret. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Those magic pads work wonders on the black streaks that develop on the exterior of the motor home Margaret. It cleans it off without much effort at all. Ditto for any stubborn stain I have come across. Been using them for three years or so now and would not be without them.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of your snow situation, Leslie. We could deliver some Bolor Special hot chocolate to you via Doxie Express. Might that help???


thanks , just what the Dr ordered, and here is a little reading material about just how good hot chocolate REally is! 

Hot Chocolate Ppt Presentation





winwintoo said:


> They're a very dense foam kind of material. They don't seem to be full of any "cleaning" substance, just the dense foam and water does the trick. There are different packages of them - some are double sided, some are plain, some are extra strength etc. We had a variety of them this morning and I can't say one is better than the others.
> 
> I did find some with foaming cleanser and they worked wonders on the bathroom tile.
> 
> Maybe Mr. Clean will send me some free ones for my glowing endorsements?
> 
> Margaret


Those erasers are good, but I still rely on my favourite washing soda or Borax, you won't believe the shine it puts on chrome and pots and pans, my friend the mechanic uses it all the time to clean bumpers etc, and as for the sink, well it does a better job than comet and it cleans the drain and makes it so fresh, it is non toxic and you won't believe how it boosts the cleaning power of your laundry soap! I does have many uses, haven tried it on those black marks on trailers, but who knows, make a wee paste for the really stubborn stuff, I just keep an old salt shaker on the window for general cleaning, works wonders at removing stuff!


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 



SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Camán from a dark and cloudy Alberta with a high of only 7° today in the rain. Another weekend of camping ruined for two in a row.
> 
> Have a great day, I'm off to work.


Really? The weather forecast on the CTV news claimed it was going to be much warmer up in your neck of the woods. At least that's what they said... goes to show you can't believe the weather forecast around here! :lmao:



KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> Thanks for the Saturday Brunch Marc, much appreciated.
> 
> Yep, it is still snowing here and has been since last night. If this nonsense keeps up, I'm going to have to dig the snow shovel out again too. My lilacs (and the other greenery) aren't enjoying this at all.
> 
> It's Lilac Festival in Calgary this weekend. Hmmph.
> .


Hey Kim! 

I haven't even seen a lilac in bloom over here as yet. 
Sounds like your part of town is getting the snow more than I am here... I haven't had to shovel anything. Right now it's melting as it hits the ground... 
I am so sick of this already... XX)


----------



## SINC

Diane, it is currently pouring rain and 2° here.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of your snow situation, Leslie. We could deliver some Bolor Special hot chocolate to you via Doxie Express. Might that help???


sorry about that last, I was trying to edit it and it timed out... so here it is again... 

I will have the hot chocolate via Doxie Express, and just how wonderful it is , is here....
the Hot Chocolate Bonus... 


Hot Chocolate Ppt Presentation

Enjoy!


----------



## Dreambird

Almost the same here right now, Don.... 1ºC and a mix of rain and snow.

On Thursday it poured rain... all day, all night. When I came home from having my hair fixed I was about soaked through and so much for the nice job the stylist did of blow-drying and poofing up my hair. I really went for the cut and colour touch up however it would have been nice to have kept it "salon fresh" for a little while longer.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> sorry about that last, I was trying to edit it and it timed out... so here it is again...
> 
> I will have the hot chocolate via Doxie Express, and just how wonderful it is , is here....
> the Hot Chocolate Bonus...
> 
> 
> Hot Chocolate Ppt Presentation
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks, Leslie. Glad you liked the Bolor Special.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> Almost the same here right now, Don.... 1ºC and a mix of rain and snow.
> 
> On Thursday it poured rain... all day, all night. When I came home from having my hair fixed I was about soaked through and so much for the nice job the stylist did of blow-drying and poofing up my hair. I really went for the cut and colour touch up however it would have been nice to have kept it "salon fresh" for a little while longer.


Evening, Diane. A foggy mist and 7C here tonight. Doxies hate this sort of weather and you should see what it does to their hair.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night. I shall have Sunday Brunch ready for one and all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight Marc, Caman,and all those who plan an early night! Sleep well and pleasant dreams....


----------



## KC4

Goodnight all that are headed to sandman territory.

It is STILL snowing and very cold here. Took my Mother-in-law to the garden center to get a truck load of plants (which are staying in the garage for a while) and didn't think to bring mitts and a toque, but I should have. I was freezing and shivering before I got out of there.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good night everyone else.


----------



## SINC

It started snowing here about two hours ago. Our lilacs are laying on the lawn, ruined under the weight of the snow.

Will someone please tell those global warming dopes about this?

[email protected]#$%^&&*(() sob snow.

Did I mention it's May 29th?


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Goodnight all that are headed to sandman territory.
> 
> It is STILL snowing and very cold here. Took my Mother-in-law to the garden center to get a truck load of plants (which are staying in the garage for a while) and didn't think to bring mitts and a toque, but I should have. I was freezing and shivering before I got out of there.


Well our snow has turned to slushy rain, and the grass will need a swather to cut it, it didn't dry enough to get it cut last week, and now it's worse!
Yes I have been wearing a toque and mitts, and warm rubbery boots, it is hard to believe this weather, so maybe it means a long hot, very hot. summer, Aug. Sept. time....XX)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> It started snowing here about two hours ago. Our lilacs are laying on the lawn, ruined under the weight of the snow.
> 
> Will someone please tell those global warming dopes about this?
> 
> [email protected]#$%^&&*(() sob snow.
> 
> Did I mention it's May 29th?


:lmao::lmao: I hear you Don, as for the global warming it refers to the ice pack in the northern and southern hemispheres, ( so I am told by those more in tune with the term, )

They coulda' picked a better term if this is so.... who knows?
All I know is the heat is on again, boots are still in the porch, and I had to un=dig my clean toques and mittens and socks.... couple of sweaters too!! 

Not fair ... the grass is green!!!! XX)


----------



## SINC

It's now been snowing for four hours. Just look at the size of this %^^&** system dumping on us:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I shall have to make a hot Sunday brunch for one and all who are in the snow belt, and a light cool Sunday brunch for those in Ontario and Quebec. We are in 6C fog right now, so for those in this area, I shall make an inbetween brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon me friends. 
(edit) Oh, you were up. Good morning Marc. 

A bit cloudy here, but nice and 15C.
Didn't get to the charity shop with our stuff, so we will go in an hour.
Going to do some tidying up first.
Have a great day all.
......
'Azamat 14 / May 30

_The Ancient Beauty [Bahá'u'lláh] hath consented 
to be bound with chains that mankind may be released from 
its bondage, and hath accepted to be made a prisoner within 
this most mighty Stronghold that the whole world may attain 
unto true liberty. He hath drained to its dregs the cup of sorrow, 
that all the peoples of the earth may attain unto abiding joy, and 
be filled with gladness.
Bahá'u'lláh

He was wounded for our transgressions, he was 
bruised for our iniquities; the chastisement of our
peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.
Isaiah 53:5_


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, if you ever thought that cats cannot be trained, think again. Today's SAP proves that theory wrong.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Been feeling like a bag of Sh!t for the last couple of days. I've been trying to shake this bug I've had now for two weeks. It just keeps hanging on.

So you'll excuse me if I'm not too vocal lately.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Humidex is to hit 35C today.........WOW!!!!! May head to a mall for a little AC relief....

Not sure I would trade with our Western confreres though......snow is not something we in Southern Ontario like seeing this close to June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. 9C and sunny here, Caman. Took the dogs to a local golf course for an early morning run.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Humidex is to hit 35C today.........WOW!!!!! May head to a mall for a little AC relief....
> 
> Not sure I would trade with our Western confreres though......snow is not something we in Southern Ontario like seeing this close to June.


Morning, Rp. Those temps are unheard of here in St.John's except for maybe an hour or two every few years in mid-July. Stay cool, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

The snow has started agin here this morning. Our raspberry canes and our lilacs are flat on the ground. Sigh.


----------



## Rps

I know snow can come often in Alberta, but is this large amount usual Don? SAP reminds me of my Kinsmen days. We put on the Ontario Rodeo Championships a long time ago. It rained the first night and hardly anyone showed ... dropped a bundle on that project.... but it was a fun. I think I still have the T-shirt......


----------



## SINC

This is highly unusual Rp. The May long weekend has had this kind of weather many times, but not later that I can recall. The system continues to sit right over top of us and very slow moving.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and cloudy at noon here in St.John's. Seems like our cool weather and the weather out west is foming a heat pocket in ON, keeping the air hot and humid there ........ at least for a bit longer. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Humidex is to hit 35C today.........WOW!!!!! May head to a mall for a little AC relief....
> 
> Not sure I would trade with our Western confreres though......snow is not something we in Southern Ontario like seeing this close to June.


I will keep the cool if I have a choice, the humidity in Ont and Que is the worst ever I don't envy you one bit... I am in the southern part of the province and this is more than unusual for us, the north usually gets the strange weather patterns they move south but most of them loose steam half way down 
Today it is overcast, and not a soul is stirring..... 



Dr.G. said:


> 10C and cloudy at noon here in St.John's. Seems like our cool weather and the weather out west is foming a heat pocket in ON, keeping the air hot and humid there ........ at least for a bit longer. We shall see.


I agree , the heat can stay with those who are accustomed to it,  at least you have those wonderful ocean breezes to lessen the impact, those are wonderful days that stay in my memory as being 'delicious' :love2:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for Sunday brunch Marc - I'll happily take the hot version. It's still very cold here, but thankfully not snowing at the moment. 


Don - off to check out SAP soon. Sorry about your lilacs and raspberry canes. Such a shame. 


Rp - Can you please send some of that heat west? Thanks. 

Warren - Sorry to hear you have not been feeling well. I hope you get back to your normal self soon.


----------



## Rps

Say Kim, does it get humid in Texas? I guess it's where you live, but I would imagine the coast line would get the same sort of breezes that Marc would get, then it would get drier the more north you go ..... or am I wrong. I don't think of Texas being humid.


----------



## KC4

I lived in Houston for 6 years. Houston is less than an hour's drive away from the gulf and the humidity there can be debilitating. 

Many times water would run down the outside of our windows when there wasn't any rain - it was just the moisture in the air rapidly condensing on the cooler glass.

Walking from the front door 20 steps to get into your car would make you feel like you needed another shower. Just brutal. 

My hair is naturally curly and the humidity would make it huge. Now you know the cause of big Texas hair. Women buy giant floor standing cans of hair spray there just to keep their do's in order. I'm sure Texans and their hairspray abuse are substantially responsible for the depletion of our ozone layer.

Calgary is conversely very dry. 

I would prefer something in between.


----------



## Rps

Oklahoma City perhaps...................?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Oklahoma City perhaps...................?


Okee Dokey!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I lived in Houston for 6 years. Houston is less than an hour's drive away from the gulf and the humidity there can be debilitating.
> 
> Many times water would run down the outside of our windows when there wasn't any rain - it was just the moisture in the air rapidly condensing on the cooler glass.
> 
> Walking from the front door 20 steps to get into your car would make you feel like you needed another shower. Just brutal.
> 
> My hair is naturally curly and the humidity would make it huge. Now you know the cause of big Texas hair. Women buy giant floor standing cans of hair spray there just to keep their do's in order. I'm sure Texans and their hairspray abuse are substantially responsible for the depletion of our ozone layer.
> 
> Calgary is conversely very dry.
> 
> I would prefer something in between.


Wow, you got 20 steps. When I lived in Waycross, Georgia, we could go about 20 inches before needing another shower .............. or CPR. The worst it ever got was 98F with a 98% humidity level. It was brutal. I have been in Houston in Sept. and in mid-July ........... and I like Sept. far better there. Was offered a position at Texas, A&M in College Station, TX, but I wanted to get out of the south (GA) or southwest (TX). So, I came to St. John's, NL back in July of 1977 .............. and have been here ever since.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie, Kim and Rp. What can I get you from the Cafe Chez Marc today??? On the house.


----------



## macdoodle

Don't think for a moment we don't have these same hot spots in Canada,,, Montreal and Toronto can be just as brutal, I think it is the inland location that causes this, and those tall buildings don't help either....

It isn't the heat so much as the humidity that knocks you out, Vancouver always seems to sit at a high of 80 in the summer, and seldom gets much hotter, (well when I lived there it was like that) I know the past couple of years have seen huge changes on the moderate temps found there, but then the whole world is feeling the effects of the climate change due to the 'shift' .... but then, we are closer to 2012 so it is to be expected...


----------



## Dr.G.

The plot thickens ..........................

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - Newfoundland UFOs still a mystery


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie, Kim and Rp. What can I get you from the Cafe Chez Marc today??? On the house.


I'll take something iced...................... tahx Marc.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> The plot thickens ..........................
> 
> CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - Newfoundland UFOs still a mystery


Fascinating my dear, Watson fascinating!!

Who is to say they don't exist? To think 'we' are the only creatures in this vast universe is arrogant, perhaps 'they' are coming to see how badly we have treated our planet, to be sure it does not happen on theirs... or they are looking for landing spots to help us 'get out of Dodge' when the need arises.... Yes, fascinating Watson, hmmm...


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie, Kim and Rp. What can I get you from the Cafe Chez Marc today??? On the house.





Rps said:


> I'll take something iced...................... tahx Marc.


And I'll take something warm, hot even! :lmao: Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Don't think for a moment we don't have these same hot spots in Canada,,, Montreal and Toronto can be just as brutal, I think it is the inland location that causes this, and those tall buildings don't help either....
> 
> It isn't the heat so much as the humidity that knocks you out, Vancouver always seems to sit at a high of 80 in the summer, and seldom gets much hotter, (well when I lived there it was like that) I know the past couple of years have seen huge changes on the moderate temps found there, but then the whole world is feeling the effects of the climate change due to the 'shift' .... but then, we are closer to 2012 so it is to be expected...


Leslie, a friend of mine lived in Montreal and TO and Saskatoon most of his life. He came down to Athens, Georgia for the same doctoral program I was enrolled in. I was in Waycross, GA for two years and Athens, GA for three years, and Waycross is worse. Still, Bob, my friend from Montreal, TO and SK, said that Athens was the worse humidity he ever experienced. The one thing that he said made TO the overall worst experience was the high humidex AND smog, which one does not get in Montreal or SK, and certainly not in Georgia (outside of Atlanta). 

Here in St.John's, we are seeing colder winters with less snow, non-existent Springs until July 1st, and then hotter and drier summers.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, a friend of mine lived in Montreal and TO and Saskatoon most of his life. He came down to Athens, Georgia for the same doctoral program I was enrolled in. I was in Waycross, GA for two years and Athens, GA for three years, and Waycross is worse. Still, Bob, my friend from Montreal, TO and SK, said that Athens was the worse humidity he ever experienced. The one thing that he said made TO the overall worst experience was the high humidex AND smog, which one does not get in Montreal or SK, and certainly not in Georgia (outside of Atlanta).
> 
> Here in St.John's, we are seeing colder winters with less snow, non-existent Springs until July 1st, and then hotter and drier summers.


Yes, it seems our winters are getting longer, but there have been funny breaks of heat in the middle also.... and the summers are getting hotter, a week here and there over 100F,
and even with no humidity it is a killer.... but I dont like the heat, nothing over 78F


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Don't think for a moment we don't have these same hot spots in Canada,,, Montreal and Toronto can be just as brutal.


What about Seattle?
I know very little about humidity, other then that Ireland is wet a lot of the time. :lmao:
Seattle ranges from 50% to 88%. Are those numbers bad or OK?


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> What about Seattle?
> I know very little about humidity, other then that Ireland is wet a lot of the time. :lmao:
> Seattle ranges from 50% to 88%. Are those numbers bad or OK?


Well Seattle is a lot like Vancouver, you are on the coast, and they do get a lot of rain in the winters...er...used to, lately they have had snow!! 
Washington State is on the Canadian border, so BC and Wa. have very similar weather, as long as the Pacific breeze is blowing, it is removing a lot of the 'stagnant' humidity.... 

Never fear, you will love the climate there... :love2:


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention this morning that Rp's cauliflower recipe is up on SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Spent most of the afternoon gardening in sunshine (rare for May) and now we are about to have our first BBQ of the season. 10C and sunny still at just past 7PM.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Well Seattle is a lot like Vancouver, you are on the coast, and they do get a lot of rain in the winters...er...used to, lately they have had snow!!
> Washington State is on the Canadian border, so BC and Wa. have very similar weather, as long as the Pacific breeze is blowing, it is removing a lot of the 'stagnant' humidity....
> 
> Never fear, you will love the climate there... :love2:


Thanks Leslie. At least the climat will be rather familiar to me. 
And more important: No snow or tops minor amounts of it. :clap:


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Spent most of the afternoon gardening in sunshine (rare for May) and now we are about to have our first BBQ of the season. 10C and sunny still at just past 7PM.


Evening Marc, and all in the Shang Gang ...

Marc, that BBQ sounds wonderful. And would you send some of that 10C temperature to Niagara -- I think it hit 28 today and is supposed to be the same tomorrow. It's been like this all week and even a lot of summer fans are saying it's too much too fast. It's supposed to start cooling down Tuesday ... we hope!

Finally had to get my laptop up and running (and appropriately secure) as my iMac has gone off for a little R&R again. The technician said it didn't sound serious from my description, so I am hoping for the best. Meanwhile my Acer and I are becoming better acquainted.  I was drooling over the 27" iMac but reconsidered after hauling my existing one to the repair shop ... unless the seller offers pickup and delivery for repairs, I think I will have to continue admiring it from afar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mona. Trade you some cool air with a nice ocean breeze for some of your warmth. Nothing more than 10C until next weekend.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is little miss Bubble Gum (aka Bubbles), about an hour ago. Her name is Bubbles, but I call her Bubble Gum since she sticks by me for most of the day.


----------



## friend

ComputerIdiot said:


> Evening Marc, and all in the Shang Gang ...
> I was drooling over the 27" iMac but reconsidered after hauling my existing one to the repair shop ... unless the seller offers pickup and delivery for repairs, I think I will have to continue admiring it from afar.


Evening Mona. 
All well I hope.
Me and my son Dylan was actually looking at an iMac 27" today 
when we were in town. A magnificent piece of technology. 
The drooling factor is high. 
I came to the conclusion that funds will have me too admiring it from afar. 
Dreams a free though, until the IRS finds a way to detect and count them. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 
Time for bed.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight Caman, sweet dreams.... :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. I am not far behind you .............. even though I am 3 1/2 hours behind you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Anyone download this app... it is pretty neat!! 

Cooliris | Media browser plug-in, mobile app, gallery builder


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mona. Trade you some cool air with a nice ocean breeze for some of your warmth. Nothing more than 10C until next weekend.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


 
Ahh, don't I wish! Especially for that ocean breeze! Life is not bad, thanks, Marc. Sadly, I can't say the same for the job market. It is horrible here; there is absolutely nothing, and when a job does get posted there are 1,000 people going for it. Ah well ... if I can get through the summer school will bring me OSAP ... and then, like Scarlett O'Hara, I can deal with next summer's financial crunch by not thinking about it. :lmao:

I couldn't see Bubble Gum, alas, but I'm sure she's beautiful. Unfortunately my netbook doesn't seem to have any photo editing programs. That's what I get for insisting on something lightweight! 

Night!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

friend said:


> Evening Mona.
> All well I hope.
> Me and my son Dylan was actually looking at an iMac 27" today
> when we were in town. A magnificent piece of technology.
> The drooling factor is high.
> I came to the conclusion that funds will have me too admiring it from afar.
> Dreams a free though, until the IRS finds a way to detect and count them. :lmao:


Heavens, don't go giving the IRS and Revenue Canada any ideas!

Yeah, the cost is definitely another roadblock. Interestingly, someone at the local Mac tech shop, when I babbled on about the iMac 27", said, "Don't get it!" I was startled that that would come from someone whose income came from Macs but she also pointed out the folly of sitting comparatively close to something that big for long periods of time ...

Night!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new week, and the last day of May. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be there throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mona, what courses are you doing this summer?


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Federal Court has ordered three Canadian banks to give the Canada Revenue Agency information on clients with alleged financial ties to Liechtenstein as part of an ongoing offshore tax-evasion probe."

Oops!! Does anyone have some spare room in their savings account that I might "borrow" for the next little while? Seems as if my accountants at the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe gave me some bad advice. Who knew that doxie pups could not be used as dependents on one's federal and provincial income tax??? So, send me your banking info and I shall transfer over $184,836,207.82 Can. into that account. Merci.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Sorry Marc. Can't help you. 
I'm allergic. That kind of money gives me a rash. 

Today is a nice day with partial sunshine in between a vail of clouds
and a lovely temperature of 18C.
I've just return from the test station. I got my neighbors car through
and only had to change the light bulbs for the parking lights.
They did only cost $2.25 and since I replaced them myself I saved
John some money. I was trickier then I thought though. Modern cars. 
.....
'Azamat 15 / May 31

_Glorified by Thou, O my God! Behold Thou my head
ready to fall before the sword of Thy Will, my neck
prepared to bear the chains of Thy Desire, my heart
yearning to be made a target for the darts of Thy
Decree, mine eyes expectant to gaze on the tokens
and sign of Thy wondrous Mercy.
Bahá'u'lláh

Father, if thou be willing, remove this cup from me:
nevertheless not my will, but thine, be done.
Luke 22:42_


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "The Federal Court has ordered three Canadian banks to give the Canada Revenue Agency information on clients with alleged financial ties to Liechtenstein as part of an ongoing offshore tax-evasion probe."
> 
> Oops!! Does anyone have some spare room in their savings account that I might "borrow" for the next little while? Seems as if my accountants at the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe gave me some bad advice. Who knew that doxie pups could not be used as dependents on one's federal and provincial income tax??? So, send me your banking info and I shall transfer over $184,836,207.82 Can. into that account. Merci.


:clap::clap::clap:Good one Marc! 

Good morning to you, I will have some coffee or tea this AM thank you, maybe a piece of toast too.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sorry Marc. Can't help you. 
I'm allergic. That kind of money gives me a rash." Thanks anyway, Caman. You certainly did a good deed re that car.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap::clap:Good one Marc!
> 
> Good morning to you, I will have some coffee or tea this AM thank you, maybe a piece of toast too.


Coming right up, Leslie. Any room in your savings account??? Or, would you like to house a few doxies???


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Warm still here today. Don, nice that you ran that story in SAP where I got thrown out of the pub.

I also enjoyed the comment on the unleashed dogs ............ we have that here and it drives us crazy.

Also, nice to hear from Mona, haven't heard from you in a while.

Marc, I'll be out collecting bottles for you, so don't worry. Over the years beer bottles have had a better return than Canada Savings Bonds, and they are classed as holding a liquid asset.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, I'll be out collecting bottles for you, so don't worry. Over the years beer bottles have had a better return than Canada Savings Bonds, and they are classed as holding a liquid asset." Morning, Rp. I don't need any money, just some place to hide/store/protect/conceal some funds that might be questioned.

So, how are you today? How is your lit review coming along, or is it on hold?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes and no. I now have all the books I need, it took me over a year to get them, so I am pounding my way through. I've got to learn when enough is enough, though. It seems as if every time I read something, another source pops up. Bit I know what I want it to look like, so I'm spending the next 8 months doing my Lit and Thesis together ... nesting in that is the curriculum I'm building to support it. Somewhere along the line I have to model it in a class, so that is also where I'm spending some energy. I wish I had the money to just by the thing. I can get a Phd in Life Psychology for $40K US .... in the long run I'm wondering if the buyers are just a well off as the doers.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm spending the next 8 months doing my Lit and Thesis together ... nesting in that is the curriculum I'm building to support it." Actually, that is a good idea, Rp. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone from soggy Alberta. While the rain was much needed, it can quit any time now and get us out of this single digit highs mess.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

It's cool and overcast here again today, but so far no precipitation. 


Caman - Good deed with the car - sounds like it's ready to sell. 

Marc - We'd take a a couple house doxies, but i'm afraid there are allergies here too. (Otherwise we'd surely have a house full of pets) 

Rp - I think I forgot to say that I checked out your train website - I love it.. and it should work very well! 

Don - off to check SAP soon - been a busy morning here so far.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - We'd take a a couple house doxies, but i'm afraid there are allergies here too. (Otherwise we'd surely have a house full of pets)" Kim, I am allergic to dogs but not to our doxies. So, I shall send a couple your way to see how you and Kacey get along with this pair. Merci, mon amie. They are coming with their own boarding fees for you and Kacey ............... in the amount of $382,971 each. Please put this check into your account and hold it for the doxies care and comfort should you decide to keep thems.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. I am not far behind you, and should be in bed within the next couple of hours. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Let us know how you are making out when you get a free moment. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good night everyone else.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight Caman and Marc... sleep well, and to all the rest of you who are heading to bed ... :yawn:

Guess that means you won't be watching hockey Marc ...


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Guess that means you won't be watching hockey Marc ...


Nor will I. That's women's stuff. beejacon


----------



## Ena

M'off to bed soon. Had a student shadowing us today so lots of talking explaining what, when and how we do things and do my job at the same time. Multi-tasking on my feet 

Three more sleeps and I'm on vacation for two weeks. Ahhhhhh!


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all.

We're in the middle of one heck of a thunder and lightening storm. It started around 4pm today. As I was driving home with the boys, a bolt struck the ground about 300- 500 ft. in front of our vehicle. It was the coolest (and scary too) thing I have ever seen. A single jagged bolt with a big red glowing ball at the ground. I wish it could have been captured on camera.


----------



## KC4

Hey Warren! Are you feeling better yet? Hope so.

Lee went out into our backyard in Houston to fetch something out of the rain and was 20 feet away from a big blue ball of lightening that arced over our pool. He said he could feel the hair on his arms rise.

It would have been neat to capture that on camera too.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Nor will I. That's women's stuff. beejacon


Some women maybe, not me, not since the huge expansion and the chronic fights... XX)

Was sure you boys were hockey fans...


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

A few clouds in the sky, but sunshine behind them and 15C of lovely spring 
weather. I was on a meeting last night called by the the local branch of The 
Tenants Association. Not a good meeting at all. They were rude, devious and 
tried to bully a few of those that want to buy their apartments. They didn't 
managed to do that. I also spoke and I required them and the representatives 
of the mother organization to answer their claims about fraudulent behavior 
from the people that work for conversion of the apartments to condos. I'm known 
as something of a bulldog in these situations. I grab hold and wont let go until 
they answer the questions asked. Now they know too. Terrible people with terrible 
methods. They scare the tenants into submission. But we are a few that they 
can't touch, and that gives the others courage to stand their ground.
.....
'Azamat 16 / June 1

_Although Bahá'u'lláh was in prison the great 
Power of the Holy Spirit was with Him! 
None other in prison could have been like unto 
Him. In spirit of all the hardships He suffered, 
He never complained.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman ............ or should we now call you The Irish Bulldog? Good for you for standing your ground and being heard. Free everything for you until you move to the USA ............... then it's triple the price since all you Americans are wealthy and emigrate to America where the streets are paved with gold. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mornning to everyone else. A simple breakfast today, in that I have a great deal of grading to do this morning, the price I have to pay for getting to sleep early.

"Guess that means you won't be watching hockey Marc ... " No. I get up, see the Hawks are two wins away from the Stanley Cup, and if I am curious to see how they won, I watch the highlights on TSN.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman ............ or should we now call you The Irish Bulldog? Good for you for standing your ground and being heard. Free everything for you until you move to the USA ............... then it's triple the price since all you Americans are wealthy and emigrate to America where the streets are paved with gold.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Good morning Marc. 

Maybe, although Irish Wolfhound has a coler ring to it. 
Are you allowed to use some of that road gold paving for your own purpose, are you. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Since I had a cup of coffee and a sandwich earlier I think I'll settle for Sushi, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc.
> 
> Maybe, although Irish Wolfhound has a coler ring to it.
> Are you allowed to use some of that road gold paving for your own purpose, are you. :lmao:


Still, it was you who said "I'm known as something of a bulldog in these situations. I grab hold and wont let go until they answer the questions asked." So, if you want to be an Irish Wolfhound, be my guest.

No, you may NOT use any of the gold "for your own purposes".


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Since I had a cup of coffee and a sandwich earlier I think I'll settle for Sushi, thanks.


Coming right up, Bulldog/Wolfhound.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Some women maybe, not me, not since the huge expansion and the chronic fights... XX)
> 
> Was sure you boys were hockey fans...


'Tis the ladies in this household who are the hockey fans. I quit watching many long years ago when too many teams made following hockey impossible and fighting became an ordered part of the sport by the league to satisfy the blood lust of fans. Disgusting.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents and all who follow. Good work Caman, your fellow tenants will appreciate your efforts. Thanks for brekkie Marc. Good yarn on SAP this morning about two crocs on the banks of the Ottawa river. Now, I'm off to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Got a laugh about the "crocs in Ottawa" piece in SAP. Sad, but all too true for some politicians.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Since I had a cup of coffee and a sandwich earlier I think I'll settle for Sushi, thanks.


Raw food makes you strong!! Grrrr Go get 'em Caman, good for you to stand up to those bullies, it is awful when a few get to dictate to the many, in any situation... 



Dr.G. said:


> Mornning to everyone else. A simple breakfast today, in that I have a great deal of grading to do this morning, the price I have to pay for getting to sleep early.
> 
> "Guess that means you won't be watching hockey Marc ... " No. I get up, see the Hawks are two wins away from the Stanley Cup, and if I am curious to see how they won, I watch the highlights on TSN.


Thanks Marc, that is all I can handle this AM. How many papers do you have to grade before you can call it 'vacation' ??  As for the hockey I don't even watch the hockey re-runs ...



SINC said:


> 'Tis the ladies in this household who are the hockey fans. I quit watching many long years ago when too many teams made following hockey impossible and fighting became an ordered part of the sport by the league to satisfy the blood lust of fans. Disgusting.


Have my vote there, it should be named the new 'blood sport'
Years ago I heard some kids picking out their teams for on the street and the first ones chosen were the big guys 'because he can fight' not the slim one who could deek (sp?) in and out and around... and get the goal... I was so sad to hear of this influence that filtered down to the simple game of 'ball hockey'. That too is disgusting...


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. "Thanks Marc, that is all I can handle this AM. How many papers do you have to grade before you can call it 'vacation' ?? " My last grades will be in on Aug. 20th, then I am off until the day after Labor Day. We might have a foster child by then, so we won't be going anywhere for vacation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you making out these days?


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don Leslie, and Sonal, good afternoon Caman. I have to agree with the hockey thing. I love watching the Olympic hockey because it it so "clean". Watching a game today is like watching Springer...... they give a guy a two minute penalty flipping the puck over the glass [ non standard I might add ] which takes about 3 minutes .... but a fight can take 15 minutes and that seems to be okay..... why not give them a penalty for fighting and delay of game.....

I'm a baseball guy.... I've said this before, I think baseball is the only sport we play now in North America with any grace in it......


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Gang,
Need a little help here, somehow I have' lost' the information bar at the top of my page... it was there last night, I wasn't doing anything, but the cat may have marched onto the keyboard ???? 
Is there an easy way to reset this item? (before I start mucking about and get into more trouble! )

It is the place that shows you what site you are on, or where you can type in an addy and go to .... it is gone...


----------



## Rps

Hi Leslie, thinking if you run your mouse up near the top a menu should appear where you can click the "view" area....


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Hope all are well this morning.

Thanks for breakfast Marc. How are the renos going? How much longer until they are done? I seem to be having issue after issue getting my own renos kicked off.

Caman - Good job on standing up at the meeting. It only takes one strong person to give the others courage. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. "I'm a baseball guy.... I've said this before, I think baseball is the only sport we play now in North America with any grace in it...... " I would have to agree with you here. Sadly, even baseball games these days are way too long to watch from start to finish.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc and Kim, yes they are long but I think we all know its the TV ads that drive that train. Non-televised games would run about 2 1/2 hours if a long game..... that said, sitting in the sun watching a game is not such a bad way to spend 3 hours don't you think?


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi Leslie, thinking if you run your mouse up near the top a menu should appear where you can click the "view" area....


Ahhh thanks so much.... RP I found what I was missing... simple enough but not being well versed in tech - speak I sort of was looking for a more involved solution ... (was on a pc far too long) ! 

Thanks! Appreciate your help...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc and Kim, yes they are long but I think we all know its the TV ads that drive that train. Non-televised games would run about 2 1/2 hours if a long game..... that said, sitting in the sun watching a game is not such a bad way to spend 3 hours don't you think?


I don't mind sitting at a game in the ball park, Rp, but watching it on TV is too much of a bother. I would rather watch the highlights. 

I guess the only game that I would have liked to have seen from start to finish, and have been at the ball park, would have been on October 8th, 1956 at Yankee Stadium. Watching Don Larsen pitch a perfect game in the World Series would mean little in replay.

YouTube - 1956 World Series Game5 (Perfect Game)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. "Thanks for breakfast Marc. How are the renos going? How much longer until they are done? I seem to be having issue after issue getting my own renos kicked off." They are going slowly but steadly moving along. Won't have the kitchen up and going once again until sometime in July. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning everyone. Off to the doctor today to see if she can figure out why I'm sleeping so much. Seems like after 8 hours at night, I should need to sleep another 3 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the afternoon.

The sun is shining here today and I'll be out in most of it, so that's a good thing.

I'll grab something light for breakfast as I'm meeting a friend later for brunch.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## macdoodle

winwintoo said:


> Good morning everyone. Off to the doctor today to see if she can figure out why I'm sleeping so much. Seems like after 8 hours at night, I should need to sleep another 3 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the afternoon.
> 
> The sun is shining here today and I'll be out in most of it, so that's a good thing.
> 
> I'll grab something light for breakfast as I'm meeting a friend later for brunch.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Hi Margaret, was having the same problem, up at 6 and wanting to sleep at 10 AM:lmao:

One thing they did check (don't usually) was the thyroid, and also for diabetes ... 
never had diabetes in our family, but my mother was on thyroid tabs 1/2 a day, she dropped the extra weight and seemed to have more energy... 

I am waiting for the results now... it seems to be going around, this need to sleep...


----------



## friend

winwintoo said:


> Good morning everyone. Off to the doctor today to see if she can figure out why I'm sleeping so much. Seems like after 8 hours at night, I should need to sleep another 3 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the afternoon.
> 
> The sun is shining here today and I'll be out in most of it, so that's a good thing.
> 
> I'll grab something light for breakfast as I'm meeting a friend later for brunch.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Good luck Margaret. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise topped off a fine day here in St.John's ......... and a great BBQ. My wife really knows how to cook meat on this unit.


----------



## friend

I got inspired and started to write on what might very well become a novel.
It is called:_ The Man with the restored eye._

Irresolution, you despiteful creature of dark. Be gone! Now rules Probity over the vast grounds and over the smallest nooks and cranny of your kingdom, hereby know and classified as Soulania. In a non-bloody coup I have entrenched power, rightfully and completely, and I intend to reign until the end of time over what now is unquestionably and undisputedly mine. I hereby revoke you citizenship. And not only for yourself, but alas for your trusted squires Shame, Despair, Guilt, Oppression and Depravation, including the twins Hopelessness and Exhaustion. Departure from Soulania will be conducted by yourselves at your own cost and will take place at ones. Do not worry about Humiliation and Smothering. They are already dead. Bon voyage, you scum.
............................

To travel must be one of the simplest ways to make a change in ones life. To peacefully, or even loudly, transfer yourself from one location to another and suddenly be in an environment that is, to some degree or solely, totally different to the one you just departed. To give courage a chance. To trust your inner greatness. To let insecurity lead you to unfamiliar grounds. To indulge yourself in a promise of adventure, that the titillating, soothing voice has been telling you about ever since your heart saw the light of day. So explicit and so committed it whispers. The means of travel can vary endlessly, but is alway second to the journey it self. You might travel from the safety and comfort of your favorite armchair in the vicinity of your own living room by the means of a good book; by bus to a lovely beach or by air ballon over wast plains in a foreign country; maybe wander deserted alleyways in a forgotten town where the streets have no name. The ways to travel are countless, but all in all of no great consequence or importance whatsoever. The journeys end of some importance maybe, to some degree or of great importance in some special cases, but the journey itself is really all that matters.
The journey is everything.
The journey is everything.

The train that will take me to Paris and beyond is about to leave.
I would very much like your company.
Do join me. But please hurry.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 
Have a great afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> Have a great afternoon.


Good night, Caman. I look forward to reading more of this novel. Bon chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to call it a night as well. I have an early morning tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Know that we are thinking about you here in The Shang. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good night everyone else.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. appointment went well. Together we formulated a plan to find out what's wrong. It's long standing so not life threatening. I'd just like a better quality of life if that's possible.

It has been a nice day here so I'm glad I got out to enjoy some of it. 

I stopped by Best Buy and played with an iPad for a few minutes but there was a line-up of people wanting to play, so I didn't stay long. I'm undecided if I need one or not.

Hope everyone has had a good day, Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear things turned out OK for you Margaret. As for that iPad - XX)

My iPhone and my MBP leave it in the dust for abilities.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> I got inspired and started to write on what might very well become a novel.
> It is called:_ The Man with the restored eye._
> 
> Irresolution, you despiteful creature of dark. Be gone! Now rules Probity over the vast grounds and over the smallest nooks and cranny of your kingdom, hereby know and classified as Soulania. In a non-bloody coup I have entrenched power, rightfully and completely, and I intend to reign until the end of time over what now is unquestionably and undisputedly mine. I hereby revoke you citizenship. And not only for yourself, but alas for your trusted squires Shame, Despair, Guilt, Oppression and Depravation, including the twins Hopelessness and Exhaustion. Departure from Soulania will be conducted by yourselves at your own cost and will take place at ones. Do not worry about Humiliation and Smothering. They are already dead. Bon voyage, you scum.
> ............................
> 
> To travel must be one of the simplest ways to make a change in ones life. To peacefully, or even loudly, transfer yourself from one location to another and suddenly be in an environment that is, to some degree or solely, totally different to the one you just departed. To give courage a chance. To trust your inner greatness. To let insecurity lead you to unfamiliar grounds. To indulge yourself in a promise of adventure, that the titillating, soothing voice has been telling you about ever since your heart saw the light of day. So explicit and so committed it whispers. The means of travel can vary endlessly, but is alway second to the journey it self. You might travel from the safety and comfort of your favorite armchair in the vicinity of your own living room by the means of a good book; by bus to a lovely beach or by air ballon over wast plains in a foreign country; maybe wander deserted alleyways in a forgotten town where the streets have no name. The ways to travel are countless, but all in all of no great consequence or importance whatsoever. The journeys end of some importance maybe, to some degree or of great importance in some special cases, but the journey itself is really all that matters.
> The journey is everything.
> The journey is everything.
> 
> The train that will take me to Paris and beyond is about to leave.
> I would very much like your company.
> Do join me. But please hurry.


Sounds interesting Caman - Keep going - that train is moving!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Glad to hear things turned out OK for you Margaret. As for that iPad - XX)
> 
> My iPhone and my MBP leave it in the dust for abilities.


And I found it a bit heavy for a handheld. I think I'll spend my money on a new iPod Touch when OS 4 comes out.

Margaret


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> I got inspired and started to write on what might very well become a novel.
> It is called:_ The Man with the restored eye._
> 
> Irresolution, you despiteful creature of dark. Be gone! Now rules Probity over the vast grounds and over the smallest nooks and cranny of your kingdom, hereby know and classified as Soulania. In a non-bloody coup I have entrenched power, rightfully and completely, and I intend to reign until the end of time over what now is unquestionably and undisputedly mine. I hereby revoke you citizenship. And not only for yourself, but alas for your trusted squires Shame, Despair, Guilt, Oppression and Depravation, including the twins Hopelessness and Exhaustion. Departure from Soulania will be conducted by yourselves at your own cost and will take place at ones. Do not worry about Humiliation and Smothering. They are already dead. Bon voyage, you scum.
> ............................
> 
> To travel must be one of the simplest ways to make a change in ones life. To peacefully, or even loudly, transfer yourself from one location to another and suddenly be in an environment that is, to some degree or solely, totally different to the one you just departed. To give courage a chance. To trust your inner greatness. To let insecurity lead you to unfamiliar grounds. To indulge yourself in a promise of adventure, that the titillating, soothing voice has been telling you about ever since your heart saw the light of day. So explicit and so committed it whispers. The means of travel can vary endlessly, but is alway second to the journey it self. You might travel from the safety and comfort of your favorite armchair in the vicinity of your own living room by the means of a good book; by bus to a lovely beach or by air ballon over wast plains in a foreign country; maybe wander deserted alleyways in a forgotten town where the streets have no name. The ways to travel are countless, but all in all of no great consequence or importance whatsoever. The journeys end of some importance maybe, to some degree or of great importance in some special cases, but the journey itself is really all that matters.
> The journey is everything.
> The journey is everything.
> 
> The train that will take me to Paris and beyond is about to leave.
> I would very much like your company.
> Do join me. But please hurry.


Loved it, speaks volumes!........ :clap:

Now where does the train take us indeed.... to our hearts desire, a barren land or nowhere special until you arrive to make it special by your 'being' ... endless possibilities.... I'll have a seat for one Caman, just to see how the journey evolves!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise about an hour ago. Was outside with the doxies and a cup of coffee to watch it. Back inside now to work. Such is Life.

I shall make a classic Over the Hump Day Breakfast, as this is the first Wednesday in June. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Loved it, speaks volumes!........ 

Now where does the train take us indeed.... to our hearts desire, a barren land or nowhere special until you arrive to make it special by your 'being' ... endless possibilities.... I'll have a seat for one Caman, just to see how the journey evolves!! "

Excellent thoughts, Leslie. Caman, save a seat next to Leslie for me as well. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, I passed Don's "The Bathtub Test" in SAP this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I just finished SAP and was going to let you all know about the "Bathtub Test". Glad to hear you passed with flying colours. There are some who might not today. 

Just grabbed a quick coffee and I am off the search the web for the weird and wonderful for tomorrow. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Actually, that is sort of an informal test a prof I once had for philosophy gave to us as a test of logic. I passed then as well.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning Marc, Don... liked the origami, it is such an unusual art form, but interesting... 

Well the sun is up, and it is a welcome sight after all the miserable days... 

Hope you have a great day, off to get some work done...


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Sunny here today in Bowmanville, 24C but thunderstorms to arrive around 7 pm. Today is dentist day .... not looking forward to that, but such is life. I wouldn't want to be a dentist, though... living hand to mouth and all......


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don. Leslie, Rp and all. 

A wee bit cloudy here, but a whopping 22C.
Having the two older boys home today and now I'm going
to make them pancakes.



KC4 said:


> Sounds interesting Caman - Keep going - that train is moving!





macdoodle said:


> Loved it, speaks volumes!........ :clap:
> Now where does the train take us indeed.... to our hearts desire, a barren land or nowhere special until you arrive to make it special by your 'being' ... endless possibilities.... I'll have a seat for one Caman, just to see how the journey evolves!!





Dr.G. said:


> Excellent thoughts, Leslie. Caman, save a seat next to Leslie for me as well. Merci.


 Thanks for those kind words. 
I'm going to keep on writing and we will see what come out of it.
I'll keep youse posted. 
My spelling need work, as usual.
.....
'Azamat 17 / June 2

_O Son of Man!
If adversity befall thee not in My path, how canst
thou walk in the ways of them that are content with
My pleasure? If trails afflict thee not in thy longing
to meet Me, how wilt thou attain the light in thy love
for My beauty?
Bahá'u'lláh

We glory in tribulations also: knowing that tribulation
worketh patience....
Romans 5:3_


----------



## SINC

Ahhhhhh. That's the sound of SAP for tomorrow in the can and a day to myself. 

Our son Matt was off to Vegas early this morning and since his wife goes to work for 7:00 a.m., Ann was away very early this morning to care for Jett. I may have to drop up there at lunch with a french fry or two for the kid. 

Morning Camán, glad to see the writing is going well. There are days when it is a breeze and days when it is very tough, but I suspect you know that already.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. Hope the renos are going well. 

Don - Passed the bathtub test today in SAP. Glad to see the link to the Phoebe's Webcam. I am totally hooked on that little bird. I thought the baby would fledge yesterday, but no go. Now, probably today. Hoku (the baby) has been buzzing around alot. Unfortunately, I think the crows know that Hoku is near fledge time too. 

I have a meeting this morning - I hope I don't miss the fledge, but if I do, I'm sure a video will be available. 

Caman - Hope the pancakes were good. I love blueberry pancakes. MMMM... I think I'll make some. 

Don't worry about your spelling Caman - that can always be fixed later - the important part is just getting the story down. 

RP- Going to the Dentist really bites. Here's something to cheer you...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYzuchDBvCs


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - Passed the bathtub test today in SAP. Glad to see the link to the Phoebe's Webcam. I am totally hooked on that little bird. I thought the baby would fledge yesterday, but no go. Now, probably today. Hoku (the baby) has been buzzing around alot. Unfortunately, I think the crows know that Hoku is near fledge time too.
> 
> I have a meeting this morning - I hope I don't miss the fledge, but if I do, I'm sure a video will be available.


Kim, Hoku fledged at 9:00 a.m. our time. You can see it on tape on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Back from an array of meetings on campus. Just in time for 4PM tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Back from an array of meetings on campus. Just in time for 4PM tea. Anyone interested?


Lovely. Ordinary English tea with a drop of milk please.
And maybe two scones with dates jam so.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Memo to Margaret. Never go to the doctor with symptoms as vague as "sleeping all the time" - they send you to the lab where you drop about 3 quarts of blood and acquire a large jug and some other evil looking things for further "tests" 

Nice day here, so I'm just home for a bit and then out again to enjoy it.

I love Tim Conway. No modern comedian even comes close.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Lovely. Ordinary English tea with a drop of milk please.
> And maybe two scones with dates jam so.


Wonderful, Caman. The scones are fresh out of the oven, and the tea is freshly brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. Memo to Margaret. Never go to the doctor with symptoms as vague as "sleeping all the time" - they send you to the lab where you drop about 3 quarts of blood and acquire a large jug and some other evil looking things for further "tests"
> 
> Nice day here, so I'm just home for a bit and then out again to enjoy it.
> 
> I love Tim Conway. No modern comedian even comes close.
> 
> Margaret


Sorry to hear of your ordeal, Margaret.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, Hoku fledged at 9:00 a.m. our time. You can see it on tape on SAP.


Whoo Hoo! - I saw it...what a little buzzer! 
Now I have empty nest syndrome. (sniff)

No, wait - still have Phoenix the eaglet to watch - he is much slower to mature.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Back from an array of meetings on campus. Just in time for 4PM tea. Anyone interested?


Thanks Marc, I will join you and Caman in a cuppa, just the right time for me...3:30 break


----------



## Sonal

Well, it's 5:30 here... am I too late for tea?


----------



## Rps

Good eve all: Just getting ready for the game tonight. Go Chi-town. Dentist was okay. Some work to do, but no big deal as yet. So, one doctor's appointment down, one to go......


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Well, it's 5:30 here... am I too late for tea?



Never too late for tea!! Believe me... :lmao:



Rps said:


> Good eve all: Just getting ready for the game tonight. Go Chi-town. Dentist was okay. Some work to do, but no big deal as yet. So, one doctor's appointment down, one to go......


So, off for chinese? I do like the fried won-tons, but my all time favorite is Japanese, with 
vietnamese a close second.... 
i will have some french toast and bacon, with corn syrup.....  


(I'd rather be going out for dinner... TBT :lmao: Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk of tea and food has made me sleepy. Time to call it a night ............... even before Caman. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Let us know how you are doing these days. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good night everyone else.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> All this talk of tea and food has made me sleepy. Time to call it a night ............... even before Caman. Paix, mes amis.


I did beat you to it. 
I was already asleep on the couch. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> I did beat you to it.
> I was already asleep on the couch. :lmao:


Are you up now? or are you just up long enough to' hit the hay' after the trip to the loo...

(maybe you aren't old enough yet to have those trips .... )

However, I shall say to you all good night, and sweet dreams y'all :yawn:


----------



## friend

Good morning me friend. 

After a long sleep on the couch by back is not really that happy today.
I'll live though. Especially from the glorious weather we are having,
15C and blazing sunshine and it's only 7:03AM. :clap:
Have a great day all.
..............
'Azamat 18 / June 3

_O Son of Being!
Busy not thyself with this world, for with fire We
test the gold, and with gold We test Our servants.
Bahá'u'lláh

The fining pot is for silver, and the furnace is for gold:
but the Lord trieth the hearts.
Proverbs 17:3_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Send some sunshine this way ............ 4C and foggy this morning at 615AM here in St.John's. Hope you back feels better as the day progresses.

How is your novel coming along? You and Sonal are our resident writers here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have pre-TGIF Brunch for everyone who wants to stay home and have breakfast in bed. Enjoy. For everyone else, there is freshly brewed tea and coffee as you dash off to work.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Send some sunshine this way ............ 4C and foggy this morning at 615AM here in St.John's. Hope you back feels better as the day progresses.
> How is your novel coming along? You and Sonal are our resident writers here in The Shang.


Good morning Marc.
I'm fine here and gearing up for some tidying up. 
Going to continue writing later this afternoon.
I got the thumbs up from the wife, of which is the brief start and draft of 
what will be the novel. Nice that people like yourself and Anna, with extensive 
knowledge of the English language, finds some good qualities in my work. 
Here is some weather pick-me-up.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Are you up now? or are you just up long enough to' hit the hay' after the trip to the loo...
> 
> (maybe you aren't old enough yet to have those trips .... )
> 
> However, I shall say to you all good night, and sweet dreams y'all :yawn:


Nope. Up for the day. 
Sleep well Leslie. 
(although you might be up already, missed you post before)


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, just finished a major upload of the entire site on SAP to get in some new election advertising. Today we delve into such things as, can giraffes swim?, a 76 year old motorcycle champ with only one eye, and artificial hip and a pacemaker and a climber abandoned and left to die on Everest.

Time for me to get to work now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I did not know that giraffes could swim. Learn something new at SAP every day.


----------



## SINC

Always giving, never taking on SAP Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Always giving, never taking on SAP Marc.


Are you a degree granting university???  I could use a fifth university degree.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Are you a degree granting university???  I could use a fifth university degree.


My only degree came at great personal cost and was granted by the School Of Hard Knocks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My only degree came at great personal cost and was granted by the School Of Hard Knocks.


I forgot about that School. So, now I have my five degrees. Cool.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All!!
I will have some coffee today, just need a wee something to get going!! 
(my get up and go has got up and gone these days, ) LOL!

And I also didn't know Giraffes could swim, never thought of them living in a place with that much water....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. You need more than coffee to get going in the morning. Let me fix you a proper breakfast.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. You need more than coffee to get going in the morning. Let me fix you a proper breakfast.


Thank you Marc, perhaps I will have something more substantial, thinking of a big bowl of Cheerios and brown sugar, with (my bad) some cream....

Getting it all in before I get my test results from the DR. I don't do this often for sure, but I have a wee bit of table cream left and want to dispose of the carton... will have to top off with the 2% so it may not be that bad.... more like whole milk I guess...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thank you Marc, perhaps I will have something more substantial, thinking of a big bowl of Cheerios and brown sugar, with (my bad) some cream....
> 
> Getting it all in before I get my test results from the DR. I don't do this often for sure, but I have a wee bit of table cream left and want to dispose of the carton... will have to top off with the 2% so it may not be that bad.... more like whole milk I guess...


Coming right up, Leslie. Enjoy.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Leslie. Enjoy.


Thanks! 

Wondering, I know this is last weeks news, but Apple surpassed Microsoft as # one
in the stock market.... :clap:

Hopefully this will make a few of their 'gadgets' a bit more affordable... 

Took awhile, but nice to see...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Wondering, I know this is last weeks news, but Apple surpassed Microsoft as # one
> in the stock market.... :clap:
> 
> Hopefully this will make a few of their 'gadgets' a bit more affordable...
> 
> Took awhile, but nice to see...


Don't think so, Leslie. You pay more for a name and the "cool factor". My son thinks the iPad is cool, but we won't be getting one anytime soon.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Hopefully this will make a few of their 'gadgets' a bit more affordable...


More likely it will have the opposite effect.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> More likely it will have the opposite effect.


I suppose you are right, both of you have the same thought, guess it's too much to hope that when something becomes successful or popular there is a chance of making it more affordable to more.... <sigh>

Tell your son, Marc, that he is not the only one with no iPod in his future..... :lmao:


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> My only degree came at great personal cost and was granted by the School Of Hard Knocks.


Located here, is it? 
(Knock, Ireland)


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Morning All!!
> I will have some coffee today, just need a wee something to get going!!
> (my get up and go has got up and gone these days, ) LOL!
> 
> And I also didn't know Giraffes could swim, never thought of them living in a place with that much water....


Morning Leslie.
They don't need to swim. They can just walk on the bottom of the sea.
And if it gets too deep, they can actually walk on water.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Well, I have officially kicked off the war.... and it's off to an ugly start. However, at least it is started.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Well, I have officially kicked off the war.... and it's off to an ugly start. However, at least it is started.


Oh, with whom? 
I didn't do anything and I surrender.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Well, I have officially kicked off the war.... and it's off to an ugly start. However, at least it is started.


WAR?? oh no!! who in their right minds would fight with you?? 

Can we help/ send troops?? Sounds like a reno war if past pics are an indication....


----------



## MaxPower

Good afternoon all.

I'm on the last legs of my illness. Wether it was a cold or a the flu, it knocked me on my butt. I'm still coughing, but I can feel it starting to break.

None the less, it has been busy here, hence my absence.

I stumbled upon this picture today. Not only is it really cool, the way it was shot is cool as well.
Link


----------



## Dr.G.

"Tell your son, Marc, that he is not the only one with no iPod in his future..... " Leslie, my son has an iPod, and is now considering an iPhone. The iPad holds no appeal for him or me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Well, I have officially kicked off the war.... and it's off to an ugly start. However, at least it is started.


Afternoon, Sonal. I shall be sending you a steady supply of herbal tea. Sorry to hear that this situation has escalated to a "state of war". Hopefully, you shall "gain the inevitable triumph". We shall see.

YouTube - Franklin Delano Roosevelt- Pearl Harbor Speech

YouTube - Winston S Churchill: We Shall Fight on the Beaches


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. I shall send out some homemade chicken soup for you via Doxie Express. Hope it helps you to feel better.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Well it was apartment hunting in the big smoke today. My daughter found an apartment near the U of T and phoned the landlord. He had pictures of it on the web. It looked small, but very clean and well laid out for a one bedroom.. So she gets up 2 hours early to head into Toronto to see the thing. Surprise, the apartment is not what was advertised on the web.... she asked and the landlord said, no that is our apartment .... not even in the same building. It had holes in the wall and significant damage. They said they would repair, update the appliances and cupboards. She asked if that would be put in the lease.... answer, no, just trust us..... and it would be $50 for the key. The search continues....... what scam artists....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Well it was apartment hunting in the big smoke today. My daughter found an apartment near the U of T and phoned the landlord. He had pictures of it on the web. It looked small, but very clean and well laid out for a one bedroom.. So she gets up 2 hours early to head into Toronto to see the thing. Surprise, the apartment is not what was advertised on the web.... she asked and the landlord said, no that is our apartment .... not even in the same building. It had holes in the wall and significant damage. They said they would repair, update the appliances and cupboards. She asked if that would be put in the lease.... answer, no, just trust us..... and it would be $50 for the key. The search continues....... what scam artists....


Afternoon, Rp. Sadly, I am hearing of more and more of these sorts of scams in the news these days. People are doing the same thing with dogs, showing pics of a great puppy and then sending some other pup that looks nothing like the one in the pic.

Tell your daughter good luck from Dr.G. 

How is your dog coming along in his training?


----------



## Sonal

Key money is 100% illegal in Ontario.... you were right to pass them up. Summer is a very busy time for rentals.... stuff comes up and goes very fast, but the good part is that there is lots of options.

I really don't like war..... but at least this means that something will resolve itself soon.


----------



## Rps

Hello Marc and Sonal. Yes it is my understanding that key money is illegal here. The march continues.....

Gail and Cruzer are coming along. He doesn't pull as much, but still have squirrel moments.... the 6 month SOJT is a valid statement.

Yes Sonal, war is hell, but sometimes you have to force it to resolve the issues and letting them fester doesn't help anyone, especially you, since you have to live with the grief.... so you were right to force this....


----------



## winwintoo

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Well, I have officially kicked off the war.... and it's off to an ugly start. However, at least it is started.


A war is starting here as well. A old lady was using the "copier" - an ancient HP all-in-one printer to make copies of all the pictures her family sends her and paying 5 cents each for them.

The printer broke, I bought a replacement which lasted less than a month. 

Ah, that feels good. The fight is over for this week.

No blood was shed.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your respective battles, Sonal and Margaret. 

"Gail and Cruzer are coming along. He doesn't pull as much, but still have squirrel moments.... the 6 month SOJT is a valid statement." Our doxie pup, Bubbles, also has her "squirrel moments", and she is just three months old today.


----------



## winwintoo

The fight is over for this week, but I am now the "reluctant" proud owner of a new Laser Multi-Function printer/scanner/copier/fax machine.

I will be handing over the treasurers job as soon as possible. My health is more important than the petty grievances of the residents of this building.

Margaret


----------



## friend

dr.g. said:


> good luck with your respective battles, sonal and margaret.


+1


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Well it was apartment hunting in the big smoke today. My daughter found an apartment near the U of T and phoned the landlord. He had pictures of it on the web. It looked small, but very clean and well laid out for a one bedroom.. So she gets up 2 hours early to head into Toronto to see the thing. Surprise, the apartment is not what was advertised on the web.... she asked and the landlord said, no that is our apartment .... not even in the same building. It had holes in the wall and significant damage. They said they would repair, update the appliances and cupboards. She asked if that would be put in the lease.... answer, no, just trust us..... and it would be $50 for the key. The search continues....... what scam artists....


That is a disgrace. 
I really dislike that kind of behavior and they should be punished.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. I shall not be far behind you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I hope to be up early enough to make our classic TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good night everyone else.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

It's 11C here with glorious sunshine, absolutelly glorious sunshine.  :clap:
Today I must go for a walk. It is mandatory or should be on such a fine day. 
I must hurry to make a cup of coffee from the fair trade beans I bought yesterday
and get out on the balcony in a jiffy. 
I hope the weather will be kind to ye too today.
................
'Azamat 19 / June 4

_O People of God! Do not busy yourselves in your
own concerns; let your thoughts be fixed upon that
which will rehabilitate the fortunes of mankind and
be achieved through pure and holy deeds, through
a virtuous life and goodly behavior.
Bahá'u'lláh

The light of a good character surpasseth the light 
of the sun....
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Great pic of a water lilly flower. Here at The Cafe Chez Marc, we make our coffee from the fair trade beans as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have our famous TGIF Breakfast ready to go when you are up and able to face the last day of this fine week. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. I was up early and have SAP done for the day. If you are a James Bond fan, don't miss the bit about auctioning off his famous Aston Martin that he drove in Goldfinger and Thunderball. Quite a car indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I saw that piece about the Aston Martin this morning, but figured that $7 million is a bit much. Did like that Texas airport flying car clip. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

Well SAP's in the can for tomorrow too, so I can pursue other things now. It features an interesting bit about dogs, and what people who own them do wrong, which I am sure will interest you Marc.

I wanted to run a video tomorrow as well, but try as I might, I can't find it on the web and I need to do that to be able to embed it on SAP.

Here is a special sneak preview for Shangers:

https://files.me.com/plmnice/vej9sb.mov

It's a very quick download and under a minute long, but it had me in tears when I got it from a reader yesterday. It plays in iTunes BTW.

Enjoy


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc. I'll join the group for a nice cup of free trade coffee please and thanks. 

Don - Been to SAP already - another good one - I was amazing at the General Lee move as the DFW airport. Wow! 

Nice weather here today too - that will help me get everything I need to get done today, which is plenty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Fair Trade coffee coming right up. Anything from the freshly baked oven goodies?


----------



## KC4

Yes, an Rp Special if you have any left, please. Thanks!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, an Rp Special if you have any left, please. Thanks!


Coming right up. A fine choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Not too bad Marc. How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not too bad Marc. How are you?


Doing well, Sonal. Lots of hammering and sawing and banging going around, which is why I do most of my grading between 6AM and 9AM and after 5PM. Herbal tea has been flowing to keep my nerves down.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all.

I just got back from Lowes where I was able to (at least in a small way) pay my respects for a fallen Canadian Soldier from Brantford. It was nice to see the Lowes team lined up on the street with Canadian Flags waving and the other small businesses paying their respects. 

RIP Larry Rudd


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I just got back from Lowes where I was able to (at least in a small way) pay my respects for a fallen Canadian Soldier from Brantford. It was nice to see the Lowes team lined up on the street with Canadian Flags waving and the other small businesses paying their respects.
> 
> RIP Larry Rudd


Good for you, Warren. Lest we forget.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Doing well, Sonal. Lots of hammering and sawing and banging going around, which is why I do most of my grading between 6AM and 9AM and after 5PM. Herbal tea has been flowing to keep my nerves down.


This too shall pass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> This too shall pass.


Sonal, you sound like Abe Lincoln. That was his favorite phrase. True, especially as things are shaping up. Costing more than expected, but we will delay my retirement by a few years so that I can pay off all debts and we can retire debt free. We shall see.

How is you "war" shaping up?


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> This too shall pass.





Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, you sound like Abe Lincoln. That was his favorite phrase.?


I was driving down the highway in a car, that I thought was of an 
unPresidented quality. Not so, because suddenly I was overtaken by 
a Ford and in my rear mirrow I could see a Lincoln approaching fast. 
I said to myself: This too shall pass.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, you sound like Abe Lincoln. That was his favorite phrase. True, especially as things are shaping up. Costing more than expected, but we will delay my retirement by a few years so that I can pay off all debts and we can retire debt free. We shall see.
> 
> How is you "war" shaping up?


Marc, when you enjoy your work, what interest is there retirement? 

The first battle is over, and I have come out ahead.... well, assuming his cheques don't bounce.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## SINC

Sleep well Camán.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I just got back from Lowes where I was able to (at least in a small way) pay my respects for a fallen Canadian Soldier from Brantford. It was nice to see the Lowes team lined up on the street with Canadian Flags waving and the other small businesses paying their respects.
> 
> RIP Larry Rudd


Good for you Warren. That is cool about the Lowes team. 
Off to enjoy some low carb Margaritas. 



Dr.G. said:


> Costing more than expected,.... We shall see.


I know THAT feeling. (sigh) 



Sonal said:


> Marc, when you enjoy your work, what interest is there retirement?
> 
> The first battle is over, and I have come out ahead.... well, assuming his cheques don't bounce.


Good Luck Sonal - Hope you win the war.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Off to enjoy some low carb Margaritas.


Nice.

Just got in from planting a bunch of shrubs. The property is slowly getting there....


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Good Luck Sonal - Hope you win the war.


Kim, I have a saying. You have a choice: you can do things Sonal's way, or you can do things Sonal's way.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Kim, I have a saying. You have a choice: you can do things Sonal's way, or you can do things Sonal's way.


Hmmm, you're sounding more like wife material every day Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I was driving down the highway in a car, that I thought was of an
> unPresidented quality. Not so, because suddenly I was overtaken by
> a Ford and in my rear mirrow I could see a Lincoln approaching fast.
> I said to myself: This too shall pass.


Good one, Caman. Sadly, Ford is doing away with its Mercury line of cars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, when you enjoy your work, what interest is there retirement?
> 
> The first battle is over, and I have come out ahead.... well, assuming his cheques don't bounce.


Very true, Sonal. Luckily, they have taken away the age of 65 and out requirement here at Memorial. After 33 years, I could shoot for 40 years of service. We shall see.

Good for you ............... hope the checks clear. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Kim, I have a saying. You have a choice: you can do things Sonal's way, or you can do things Sonal's way.





SINC said:


> Hmmm, you're sounding more like wife material every day Sonal.


Sad, but all too true, Don. My wife wanted to show me the vanity she had selected ............ I said "OK ............ but I like that one better". Wrong answer. Luckily, the tile and the flooring she has selected for the bathroom and the kitchen are great selections .............. very expensive, but great selections.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night. Doxies seem to get up earlier and earlier each morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you in a good head space. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Hmmm, you're sounding more like wife material every day Sonal.


Well Don, in my household I make the major decisions and Gail makes the minor ones.
So I get to decide how to fix the Gulf Oil spill, Adjust Trade Policy and the like, she gets to decide whether to buy or sell the house, its colour, the car, the furniture, vacation, that sort of thing...............


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Hmmm, you're sounding more like wife material every day Sonal.


Now if I could only find some suitable husband material....


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Now if I could only find some suitable husband material....


Sorry, I'm taken.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Sorry, I'm taken.


Well, that makes you highly unsuitable....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well Don, in my household I make the major decisions and Gail makes the minor ones.
> So I get to decide how to fix the Gulf Oil spill, Adjust Trade Policy and the like, she gets to decide whether to buy or sell the house, its colour, the car, the furniture, vacation, that sort of thing...............


Sounds like our home as wwll, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am up early for some reason. Just could not sleep. I shall have a special delivery of Breakfast in Bed for any and all who want one, sent to you hot via Doxie Express. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Hope you are well. Nice to be up early.
Been up quite early too. Nice morning here with 12C and sunshine.
Going to relax a wee bit before finally leaving the bed for the day.
Going to the library with some of the kids and maybe playing some
football with them too later.
....
Nur 1 / June 5.

_*The Feast of Nur*

By My life and My Cause! Round about whatever
dwelling the friends of God may enter, and from
which their cry shall rise as they praise and glorify
the Lord, shall circle the souls of true believers and
all the favored angles. And should the door of the
true eye be opened unto some, they shall witness
the Supreme Concourse as it circleth and crieth:
"Blessed art thou, O house, for God hath made thee
a resting place for those He favoreth, and a lodging
for those He holdeth dear, and a home for those in
whom He hath placed His trust. Unto thee be His
praise and His glory and His endless grace."
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## TPCM

Early morning for me aswell. o.o'

Goodmorning all.

-tpcm


----------



## friend

TPCM said:


> Early morning for me aswell. o.o'
> 
> Goodmorning all.
> 
> -tpcm


Good morning and welcome to The Shang Tpcm.
This is the hang out Café of the EhMac, so have a cup of coffee
and enjoy the company. 
Most of us also use our first names here, to enhance the community spirit.


----------



## TPCM

friend said:


> Good morning and welcome to The Shang Tpcm.
> This is the hang out Café of the EhMac, so have a cup of coffee
> and enjoy the company.
> Most of us also use our first names here, to enhance the community spirit.


Thanks Caman, I don't drink coffee, but got any rootbeer? lol

-tpcm


----------



## friend

TPCM said:


> Thanks Caman, I don't drink coffee, but got any rootbeer? lol
> 
> -tpcm


Marc has a good selection of rot beer at Chez Marc.
Since he is not up yet it will be self service, so help
yourself form the fridge.


----------



## friend

See ye later lads. 
Going to the library now with a few of the kids.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Have fun at the library, Caman.

As for rootbeer, tpcm, we shall serve you that if youi want. Would you like some real breakfast to go with that rootbeer?


----------



## friend

Sitting at the library writing on my novel, meanwhile the kids are looking for book to borrow.
I came up with this saying:
_Always look further then your pride allows you.
_


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, tpcm and Marc. Don't miss the giggle on SAP this morning. It is courtesy of Kim and it can't help but put a smile on your face this morning.

A quick coffee and I'm off to work on tomorrow's edition. 

Welcome tpcm! I'm Don.


----------



## friend

Dear friends.
I made a sentence for the novel "inventing" a word using the latin litteratura and adding. 
Does it work ye think or is it too weird in the mouth? :lmao:

_In a world full of litteraturatic temptation, ........._


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall get some fresh coffee and check out SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Dear friends.
> I made a sentence for the novel "inventing" a word using the latin litteratura and adding.
> Does it work ye think or is it too weird in the mouth? :lmao:
> 
> _In a world full of litteraturatic temptation, ........._


An interesting term, Caman. I think of you as our next James Joyce. One bit of editing is needed with your comment "Always look further then your pride allows you." It should be "than" rather then "then". 

Remember what Joyce wrote in Ulysses --

"A man of genius makes no mistakes. His errors are volitional and are the portals of discovery."

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting term, Caman. I think of you as our next James Joyce. One bit of editing is needed with your comment "Always look further then your pride allows you." It should be "than" rather then "then".
> 
> Remember what Joyce wrote in Ulysses --
> 
> "A man of genius makes no mistakes. His errors are volitional and are the portals of discovery."
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Oh, you are right. Thank you. 
My wee dyslexia often plays tricks on me.
I'm lucky to have you and my Anna.
Two English Professors to help me, not bad at all. :clap:

Time to drive to the shop for some food and then home.


----------



## MLeh

Camán: perhaps you mean literatura? (one 't') Unless you mean litter (bed, straw for bed, items strewn about) rather than literature (learning, writing, grammar).

I would probably go for 'literaturian temptation', but it depends upon your intent.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh, you are right. Thank you.
> My wee dyslexia often plays tricks on me.
> I'm lucky to have you and my Anna.
> Two English Professors to help me, not bad at all. :clap:


I am dyslexic as well with a touch of dysgraphia when it comes to spelling. Still, I only found out about my learning disability towards the end of my doctoral program at The University of Georgia in a course about advanced literacy learning disabilities. Welcome to the Club.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> Camán: perhaps you mean literatura? (one 't') Unless you mean litter (bed, straw for bed, items strewn about) rather than literature (learning, writing, grammar).
> 
> I would probably go for 'literaturian temptation', but it depends upon your intent.


Intent being focus on literature's effect on us as a subject, rather solely on it's 
impact as mind feed. More substantial than influential.


----------



## Rps

MLeh said:


> Camán: perhaps you mean literatura? (one 't') Unless you mean litter (bed, straw for bed, items strewn about) rather than literature (learning, writing, grammar).
> 
> I would probably go for 'literaturian temptation', but it depends upon your intent.


I thought a literaturian temptation has to do with a Cat and a litter box...... maybe it's just me..........


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> I thought a literaturian temptation has to do with a Cat and a litter box...... maybe it's just me..........


Good one Rp.:lmao:

Yes, it's just you. 
Then again, if it is a dead feline, in need of a post-mortem, 
one could stamp one's foot and claim it to be a letterbox temptation.


----------



## MLeh

Rps said:


> I thought a literaturian temptation has to do with a Cat and a litter box...... maybe it's just me..........


That would be with two t's, Rp.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> I am up early for some reason. Just could not sleep. I shall have a special delivery of Breakfast in Bed for any and all who want one, sent to you hot via Doxie Express. Enjoy.


Uh oh...I hate when I cannot sleep. Hopefully the renos take a break for the weekend. 

Thanks for the breakfast delivery - but did all 5 Doxies really need to jump on the bed? 

Looks like an overcast day here but hopefully no rain - I'd like to get some yard work done if possible. 

Caman - You have wonderful neologistic talent. I like your new word and with the edit already suggested, it's a go! 

Rp - Here's a flower I saw at the garden center last weekend. It's a type of *Gail*lardia. Isn't it unique? I always take my camera when I go to the garden center. Lots of color, good diffused light and it saves me money, because I can still "take" all of these flowers home without having to spend so much.


----------



## SINC

Was that an iPhone shot Kim?


----------



## KC4

Nope, I had my DSLR. 

But I did try that app you suggested. I'm not sure about it yet. Still playing with the images/settings.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone....

Having a late start to my Saturday.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Busy day today, it's the Highway of Heroes Ride today. We are expecting between 1200 and 2000 motorcycles in the downtown to honour those who have been injured or who have died [ when returned home to Canada ] in military service. I'll get some pictures and have them posted. This will be quite an event and we are expecting 000's to show up, so, away we go


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the breakfast delivery - but did all 5 Doxies really need to jump on the bed? " Kim, only four returned. Did Kacey keep #5???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone....
> 
> Having a late start to my Saturday.


Late is good, Sonal. How are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Busy day today, it's the Highway of Heroes Ride today. We are expecting between 1200 and 2000 motorcycles in the downtown to honour those who have been injured or who have died [ when returned home to Canada ] in military service. I'll get some pictures and have them posted. This will be quite an event and we are expecting 000's to show up, so, away we go


Good for you, Rp. Lest we forget.


----------



## friend

Here is the first draft of the next part of my novel:

I realized that my self-inflicted urge to travel did unquestionably require a lively 
and resourceful travel companion. One that would not use up too much of my funds nor of my limited space. The kind of companion best found in a library or bookstores. 
Aha, I lusted for a good book. But then one more decision to be made before the train departure: In a world full of literaturic temptation, who will accompany me on the first leg of my journey? A visit to the local library would give me the means and an extensive selection to choose from. I will purchase the book, after deciding on which one to read, not having to bring it back to the library after we have told each other all we like to reveal and thus having the option to pass it on to a fellow traveler. Passing it on is an act of joy that I find being a great honor, especially when you have found a gem that is not yet in greater circulation. A great honor indeed, but first I need to make my pick. So up, up, and away and out the front door and Great googly moogly! The journey has begun. 
......................
After gently locking the front door to my house I find it soothing, along with a slight eclectic sensation, to briefly stop and reflect for a few moments. The respect you give a door is a respect not solely orientated towards the craftsmen who made it, to the forrest and mine that supplied the raw material, to the revelation and adoration of the finished object itself, but also towards God that allowed you to be here and occupy a small, wee part of the universe at this space in time. God opens many doors for you and I, for the duration of our earthly existence and beyond. Is that not grand and generous? Is that not wonderful, so tell me? An act of pure love. Doors are so magical, so immensely magical indeed. A gateway to an adventure or a hinderance to further exploration, a means of shelter from the beasts of the woods or fierce adversary concealing you from the world of wonders. The doors of the mind and the doors of opportunity. Sometimes fiercely shut; lock, stock and barrel. Sometimes ajar. Oh, there are so many doors to open, so many to promptly leave alone. Many doors to find, and many doors to pass by without any regards, what so ever. There you have it. And the whole time we keep the master key right there in our pockets. But you knew that all along, didn’t you.
Indeed you did and so did I. 

And now my friend, on we go.

(there will be a part in there about the material of the door itself,
but I just realized it after reading it again.  )


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, I really like the symbolism of the door (it can be seen on so many levels), as well as the ending -- "Many doors to find, and many doors to pass by without any regards, what so ever. There you have it. And the whole time we keep the master key right there in our pockets. But you knew that all along, didn’t you. Indeed you did and so did I." Play with this analogy of the door and the "master key", as well as the library and books. Should be interesting.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, I really like the symbolism of the door (it can be seen on so many levels), as well as the ending -- "Many doors to find, and many doors to pass by without any regards, what so ever. There you have it. And the whole time we keep the master key right there in our pockets. But you knew that all along, didn’t you. Indeed you did and so did I." Play with this analogy of the door and the "master key", as well as the library and books. Should be interesting.


Thank you kind Sir. 
A good idea. Will do. :clap:
I'm at writing the part about the material of the door.
We are in the forest.


----------



## Rps

whoops done something wrong......... will get your pictures updated soon.


----------



## friend

Here is the version with the part about the door material in it:

I realized that my self-inflicted urge to travel did unquestionably require a lively and resourceful travel companion. One that would not use up too much of my funds nor of my limited space. The kind of companion best found in a library or bookstores. Aha, I lusted for a good book. But then one more decision to be made before the train departure: In a world full of literaturic temptation, who will accompany me on the first leg of my journey? A visit to the local library would give me the means and an extensive selection to choose from. I will purchase the book, after deciding on which one to read, not having to bring it back to the library after we have told each other all we like to reveal and thus having the option to pass it on to a fellow traveler. Passing it on is an act of joy that I find being a great honor, especially when you have found a gem that is not yet in greater circulation. A great honor indeed, but first I need to make my pick. So up, up, and away and out the front door and Great googly moogly! The journey has begun. 
......................
After gently locking the front door to my house I find it soothing, along with a slight eclectic sensation, to briefly stop and reflect for a few moments. The respect you give a door is a respect not solely orientated towards the craftsmen who made it, to the forrest and mine that supplied the raw material, to the revelation and adoration of the finished object itself, but also towards God that allowed you to be here and occupy a small, wee part of the universe at this space in time. 
Ah, the wood. Sweet, scrumptious wood. How skillful they were making this beautiful piece of kindred forrest. I can feel it growing, putting my hands on its gorgeous surface. It is still vibrating. Not by much, but I do notice. Looking even closer now, I can see the battle it had with the elements. It fought, it fought hard. And it won a glorious and triumphant victory. Then scratching down through the varnish, I know no one can see me, the nails find a hint of fresh breeze through the leaves on a warm summers day a long, long time ago. The sun is now caressing the whole tree. Kissing it like a mother kisses her first born child. Tears start to form in the corner of my eyes and I so much want to be with them. I too need sunshine, wind and .... There, look! There, high up about thirty feet or so, a bird has landed on hardy branch as thick as my biceps once was. I am certain it is an Red Kite, even though it is quite rare in these parts. It is looking straight at me. Eyes meet eyes, and one of us is a hunter. The other one just scared. I am so lucky not being a field mouse right now. Not that I am afraid of dying, not at all, but I rather not die being eaten alive. It keeps on staring at me and I hear the wind playing with those leaves again. Chasing each others inner spirits as the bird and I do. If I was a bark beetle would I be able to taste the soul of this proud, stout master of the perennial woody plants with its solid apical dominance? Would I read the history of its existence and join its longing for the sea? All trees long for the sea. That is why boats made out of wood sings their way over the waves and a Captain never cries going down with his ship or so I have been told. Now the red Kite leaves with mighty strokes of wings. I am in envy and a small bit relieved. I too have to leave. Not happily, nay reluctant. 
Still, I must. 
God opens many doors for you and I, for the duration of our earthly existence and beyond. Is that not grand and generous? Is that not wonderful, so tell me? An act of pure love. Doors are so magical, so immensely magical indeed. A gateway to an adventure or a hinderance to further exploration, a means of shelter from the beasts of the woods or fierce adversary concealing you from the world of wonders. The doors of the mind and the doors of opportunity. Sometimes fiercely shut; lock, stock and barrel. Sometimes ajar. Oh, there are so many doors to open, so many to promptly leave alone. Many doors to find, and many doors to pass by without any regrets, none what so ever. There you have it. And the whole time I kept the master key right there in my pocket. But you knew that all along, didn’t you.
Indeed you did and so did I. 

And now my friend, on we go.


----------



## Cameo

Well Caman, all I can say is WOW! Beautiful.

Popping in to say hello. I have missed you all. Hoping everyone is healthy, happy and that life is treating you well.


----------



## friend

Good evening/morning Jeanne. 
All is OK here with us. Hope you are well too.
We are still waiting for the final step for our visa.
Tedious business I tell you. 

Thanks for your kind words.
I finally started the novel that I wanted to write for so many years.
The first part of the novel is on page 6241, if you want to read that too.
I have no idea about what will happen or where it will go, so I'm interested to read it too. 

Good night all.
Wayyyyyyyy past bed time. It's 3:08AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you kind Sir.
> A good idea. Will do. :clap:
> I'm at writing the part about the material of the door.
> We are in the forest.


Make the door symbolic of passages to and from various things that are important in a person's life. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Well Caman, all I can say is WOW! Beautiful.
> 
> Popping in to say hello. I have missed you all. Hoping everyone is healthy, happy and that life is treating you well.


Evening, Jeanne. So good to hear from you again. How is Life treating YOU these days???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hope to be up and about to make Sunday Brunch for us all. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope to see more of you in the coming days. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Night everyone else.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine Sunday Brunch when you are up and about to face this new day. No rush, so relax and enjoy sleeping in today. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 
How are you this fine morning.
We are having sunshine and 18C and the wee kids are out until lunch
and then we are going to the part for awhile. I'm bringing my Mac, so
that I might be able to write a bit on the book. 
But now I'm going to do the dishes with help of Dylan.
Have a great day me friends. :clap:
.........
Nur 2 / June 6

_The Nineteen Day Feast was inaugurated by the 
Báb and ratified by Bahá'u'lláh, in His holy book,
the Aqdas, so that people may gather together 
and outwardly show fellowship and love, that the 
divine mysteries may be disclosed. The object is
concord, that through this fellowship hearts may 
become perfectly united, and reciprocity and mutual
helpfulness be established....
In brief, this is my hope: that the Nineteen Day Feast
become the cause of great spiritual solidarity between
the friends, that it may bring believers into the bond of
unity, and we will then be so united together that love 
and wisdom will spread from this center to all parts. 
This Feast is a divine Feast. It is a Lord's supper. It
attracts confirmation of God like a magnet. It is the 
cause of enlightenment of hearts.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like a good plan. I have to clean out a room so it can be gutted tomorrow morning, part of our home reno domino game ................ one room, then another room, then another room, then .................. you get the picture. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc and Camán. A lovely day here in Alberta. Some great rodeo shots on SAP this morning by Al Popil, our resident photographer and a couple of birding shots by yours truly as well. I asked for help in IDing one of the birds if anyone knows. It's a mystery to me.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Sounds like a good plan. I have to clean out a room so it can be gutted tomorrow morning, part of our home reno domino game ................ one room, then another room, then another room, then .................. you get the picture. Paix, mon ami.


Marc, I'm curious about those renovations of yours. Am I correct in assuming they were dictated by the agency that grants you the right to be foster parents? And if that is the case, it seems to me this is costing you many thousands of dollars. If they force all prospective foster parents to spend such large sums to make their homes acceptable to the agency, how in the world do average folks with far less means than you accomplish such expensive renos? Most foster parents here in Alberta are average folks with average homes and no renos are required according to the resident expert neighbour lady who is a foster parent.

Might this have something to do with separating the dogs from the children?

No need to answer if you don't wish, but if every potential foster parent had this type of expense, how the heck do they find any?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Judging from it's colors and the beak, I would think that bird is part of the finch family. I can't find my guide either.


----------



## friend

Anna thought that I made a sexist remark talking about that I love Tits.  :clap:
It might be that there are no Tits in North America, but they
are common here in Europe.
A world apart.  

Great Tit


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: I was in a restaurant yesterday and thought I saw Dolly Pardon, but it was just two bald men sitting together.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Morning Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Thanks for your kind words.
> I finally started the novel that I wanted to write for so many years.
> The first part of the novel is on page 6241, if you want to read that too.
> I have no idea about what will happen or where it will go, so I'm interested to read it too.
> 
> Good night all.
> Wayyyyyyyy past bed time. It's 3:08AM.


Just loving where this novel is taking us all Caman, a journey of the soul for sure with all the insights to all other souls, doors, wood, birds, etc and how we see or react to them, opening a new field of perception to all, thank you for these thoughts and observations. The 'door' does indeed give you an 'opening' to so much, comings and goings, been theres and done thats... wonderful...:clap: 
Can't wait to read more, I am so glad I have a good seat!! 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall make a fine Sunday Brunch when you are up and about to face this new day. No rush, so relax and enjoy sleeping in today. Paix, mes amis.


Yes, please Marc, an omelette would be perfect and an english muffin, toasted!! 



Rps said:


> Good morning all: I was in a restaurant yesterday and thought I saw Dolly Pardon, but it was just two bald men sitting together.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

A test for you.................

1. You cannot stick your tongue out and look up at the ceiling at the same time.



2. All idiots, after reading #1 will try it.




3. And discover #1 is a lie.




4. You are smiling now because you are an idiot.




5. You soon will forward this to another idiot.




6. There is still a stupid smile on your face




I apologize about this but I'm an idiot and I needed company.


----------



## friend

Good morning Rp, Sonal and Leslie. 

Rp: I stood the test. maybe because I'm sitting in a park where Aiofe and Liam is playing
and there are a lot of people around or maybe not. 
Well now we will never know, will we. 

Leslie: Thanks for those kind words. 
I will do my best to travel far and maybe even to nowhere. 
This is exciting for me to, since I don't really know where we are going either. 
I remember reading Sarte's Nausea 25 years ago and it did make a big impression on me. I can't remember much about the plot, just have a lingering feelings from it, but something tells me it is driving this a wee bit. I would love to re-read it, but won't
do it until I finish writing my novel. it might be to much inspiration otherwise.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for brunch Marc - you must feel like your house is one big Polish Puzzle - having to move things from room to room to room. 

Rp - Cute test - I almost did it but I read on instead.

Don - off to check out SAP soon. Nice weather today in this part of Alberta. I'll probably get out in the garden again today. A long walk would be nice too. 

Caman - I'm enjoying the story - looking forward to the journey.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> Caman - I'm enjoying the story - looking forward to the journey.


Good morning Kim. 
Thanks. You ticket is valid for the whole trip.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Good morning Kim.
> Thanks. You ticket is valid for the whole trip.


Awesome! 

I remember traveling from Glasgow to London via train. A few minutes after we departed the station an announcement came over the P.A. system. "The Boofie car will be open in 10 minutes". 

Nobody in our group had any notion of what that meant. We were too starved after a long day's travel to think properly.


----------



## Ena

Greetings from the left coast. Started two weeks of a staycation, but may have picked the wrong time as the weather is lousy. Never mind, my body is enjoying the time to relax from all the physical things my job entails.


----------



## SINC

Ann, a staycation is at least not ruined entirely by adverse weather. One can always find something that needs doing around the house. 

But nice weather lends itself to lounging in the back yard with a cold drink and a good book.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I'm curious about those renovations of yours. Am I correct in assuming they were dictated by the agency that grants you the right to be foster parents? And if that is the case, it seems to me this is costing you many thousands of dollars. If they force all prospective foster parents to spend such large sums to make their homes acceptable to the agency, how in the world do average folks with far less means than you accomplish such expensive renos? Most foster parents here in Alberta are average folks with average homes and no renos are required according to the resident expert neighbour lady who is a foster parent.
> 
> Might this have something to do with separating the dogs from the children?
> 
> No need to answer if you don't wish, but if every potential foster parent had this type of expense, how the heck do they find any?


Had we kept our original plan of my retiring in three years, we would have done some work on the kitchen and just cosmetic work around the house. Since we are going to be here for another 5-7 years, Deborah wants a better kitchen. However, whereas we removed the bathtub to put in a shower, since we want young children, we need a bathtub. So, now the bathroom needs a reno once again. The back bedroom, which we have not touched since we moved into the house, is now becoming Stephen's room. So, that needs major renos. The small room I am using for my office needs work, especially the window, which is too small based on NL regulations for homes with foster children. So, this room is going to go through a reno at some point. When Stephen moves down to his new room, his room will be redone. The window is fine, but we want to put in some more insulation in the two exterior walls. He does not like a warm room, so we did not do that for him. Younger children will not be like him, I assume. 

So, there is our stack of dominoes. We started by putting in the bath tub. Now, the kitchen and the small room next to it is being done. While we wait for the kitchen cabinets, etc, we shall hit the back bedroom and bathroom. Then it's upstairs. We have to do things up to code to be certified by the province. 

We figured that we might as well bite the bullet since the rooms we are remodeling/redoing add value to our home and our area has rising housing prices. Our real estate agent who said we could have easily gotten $300,000 before these renos, said we could get $500,000+ after spending our $65,000. So, it is a worthwhile investment from that standpoint. As well, it will be very worthwhile to be able to have two bedrooms for children, rooms for all of us and even the basement once again for the doxies.

We are not being "forced", but there were things that would have to be done (e.g., the windows) prior to our being certified. They have become very strict here ever since the Mount Cashel incident. That was a totally differnt case, but these children went there and some were abused since there were no suitable foster families and homes available at the time.

All in all, it's worth the hassle, since in the end, the house will be nicer and it will alow us to provide a loving home environment to a child/children.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp, Sonal, Caman, Warren, Kim, Leslie and Ann. I think that includes everyone. 

I have been out in the sunshine gardening. An amazing 19C and sunshine was too nice of a day to be inside .............. especially since we were not supposed to have any sun until NEXT weekend at the earliest.

I am in now to get some ice tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. It's hot and humid here today so the AC and the fans are going. I'm doing a little bit of cleaning up/clearing out around here today. My recent bout of - what's the opposite of insomnia? - has had me laid pretty low. Hopefully all the tests they're doing will rule out most major problems and leave me with something I can manage.

Our board has had a rough week and I seem to be a lightening rod for all their angst, so it's been a tough week for me too. Meeting tomorrow night and I'm pretty tempted to hand in my resignation. I enjoy the job, but don't need the aggravation.

Well, coffee break is over, back to cleaning.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. I hope your tests find our what is causing your situation, and that it is something that is easily rectified. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Jeanne. Hope to see more of you in the coming days. Paix, mon amie.


My family always said that if you didn't have anything nice to say then say nothing at all.
I decided this applied to whining as well. Figured everyone must pretty much be sick of my having nothing but doom and gloom to say.

I am hanging in there. I started a full time, night position at Tim Horton's. Doing days and afternoons for training and should be on my own shift in about three weeks. I have to find a day time job now in order to catch up. My parents have been wonderful about working things out so that we are sharing their car. My one son has moved out up north and given me his car - my ex fixed it so all I have to do is get it safetied and tested and get insurance on it. Slow, but moving forward.

Marc - you have a foster child now living with you or is Stephen moving in after reno is done? How wonderful for you and I know what a pain in the keister living with reno is.

Don - you are feeling well? Ann?

Caman - I will read up on your novel when I stop by my parents. Dial up is not user friendly and it can take more then 2 minutes sometimes just to load a page.

Hello and warm wishes to everyone!!


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Margaret and Ann.
Ye girls will be in my evening prayers for energy and some relief from hardships. 
God seems to grant my requests quite often, so lets hope he does tonight.

Back from the park and from a trip to the dentist on call.
Aiofe tumbled of the seesaw and hit he front tooth.
I called my friend, who is also our dentist, and he told me to
go in and have it look at. We only had to wait for 15 min and 
when the dentist had a look he found that it was no problem.
She had hit the milk tooth and not the new permanent tooth to 
the left of it, so the re was nothing to worry about. 
She is not in any pain, so all in all things went well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, I have never known you to complain or whine. You are strong and shall win out in the end.

"Marc - you have a foster child now living with you or is Stephen moving in after reno is done? How wonderful for you and I know what a pain in the keister living with reno is." No, we have been certified to become foster parents, but right now, not even adults or doxies are safe living in this home. It is sort of like camping in your own home. Luckily, the weather has been OK. Deborah made "beer can chicken" from a recipe her aunt in Regina gave to her, and tonight is fresh salmon on cedar planks on the BBQ. We have been eating lots of peanut butter, cereal, fruits, fresh veggies, and homemade sandwiches having no real kitchen. We do have a toaster oven, microwave and hot plate ............... in the living room.  

Still, as I mentioned to Don, it shall be worth the hassle once the house is certified and we get a foster child or two. Deborah wants to take a leave of absence from her job if we get a very young child or a toddler. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"She is not in any pain, so all in all things went well." Good for Aiofe. She is tough.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "She is not in any pain, so all in all things went well." Good for Aiofe. She is tough.


She is. 
The dental nurse asked what had happen. I said that Aiofe had been a naughty girl
and that I had given her one on the kisser. :lmao:
I manage to change the story before her jaw hit the floor.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, I have never known you to complain or whine. You are strong and shall win out in the end.


I concur.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I concur.


Well, you are a good dad to Aiofe. As for Jeanne, she is a good mom.


----------



## SINC

Jeanne, glad to hear things are looking better for you. Hang in there, it will all work out one day.

Marc, thanks for the background on the renos. I see now that it is not a forced thing, but since you had to do a few small things, you might as well upgrade everything else to your personal needs and taste.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> She is.
> The dental nurse asked what had happen. I said that Aiofe had been a naughty girl
> and that I had given her one on the kisser. :lmao:
> I manage to change the story before her jaw hit the floor.


:lmao::lmao: I bet she was ready to call the services on you!! ( you naughty boy, not all people have a sense of humour!! )

Glad she is fine a bump anywhere near the mouth is pretty painful... lucky it didn't go through the lip... I am sure an ice cream will heal the wounds the best....


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao: I bet she was ready to call the services on you!! ( you naughty boy, not all people have a sense of humour!! )
> 
> Glad she is fine a bump anywhere near the mouth is pretty painful... lucky it didn't go through the lip... I am sure an ice cream will heal the wounds the best....


I know. 
But that is what it's like with us performing artist. I spoke to Anna yesterday about a private footage taken of Charlie Chaplin. As soon as he saw the camera he performed for it. Some of us can't switch it off, and I think it's because we don't start to perform. It's us the whole time. It's what we are, how we have been made. I sometimes ad lib and try out a joke or a sketch on my own and laugh out loud. Well nothing strange about that, it's just that I had never heard it before and when you hear a joke for the first time and if it's good you just have to laugh. I sit on my own improvising and having a ball.  The best thing is that it's free. I don't have to buy a ticket for the performance. :lmao:

Ice cream? 
Oh no, not that again. 
They can nag for hours about having one more, and one more, and one more....
so there will be no more ice creams, but for on occasion and then without any left. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Jeanne, glad to hear things are looking better for you. Hang in there, it will all work out one day.
> 
> Marc, thanks for the background on the renos. I see now that it is not a forced thing, but since you had to do a few small things, you might as well upgrade everything else to your personal needs and taste.


True. We were going to, in the words of my brother-in-law, "put lipstick on a pig" re the kitchen renos, and not go with new things around the house if we were going to leave in three years. Now, we might as well put some value in the home. We shall see.

I also agree with what you said to Jeanne. Hopefully, it will "all work out for her one day". She has earned a break or two.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> She is.
> The dental nurse asked what had happen. I said that Aiofe had been a naughty girl
> and that I had given her one on the kisser. :lmao:
> I manage to change the story before her jaw hit the floor.


Hahah! That reminds me of when Lee and I were into the doctor midway through his radiation treatment. The humorless nurse asked how he was feeling and he said that he was quite tired...... she suggested additional sleep .... he deadpanned (with the saddest face) that he would love to be able to do that except in addition to putting in a full day at work, his wife made him do all the cooking, cleaning, gardening, laundry, endless repairs, major renovations, child care, etc that kept him busy until the wee hours of the morning, every day. 

I chuckled and rolled my eyes. She gave me such a dirty look and kept glaring at me. 

Lee never corrected his statement and though he struggled to do so he kept a straight face through the remainder of the appointment, only bursting into laughter when we got out of earshot of the doctor's office.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Hahah! That reminds me of when Lee and I were into the doctor midway through his radiation treatment. The humorless nurse asked how he was feeling and he said that he was quite tired...... she suggested additional sleep .... he deadpanned (with the saddest face) that he would love to be able to do that except in addition to putting in a full day at work, his wife made him do all the cooking, cleaning, gardening, laundry, endless repairs, major renovations, child care, etc that kept him busy until the wee hours of the morning, every day.
> 
> I chuckled and rolled my eyes. She gave me such a dirty look and kept glaring at me.
> 
> Lee never corrected his statement and though he struggled to do so he kept a straight face through the remainder of the appointment, only bursting into laughter when we got out of earshot of the doctor's office.


We must be related. :lmao:

Another stupid prank I played on a health care worker was when my mother
had a plastic "button" put between her nostrils in her nose to stop a bleed that
she had been suffering from for some time. She asked if it would affect her life
in anyway. -No, said the doctor. You can do anything, it wont stop you.
Sez I, will she be able to play the violin? Of course, said the doctor.
That is amazing, sez I. She couldn't when she went in for the surgery.
-Oh dear Lord, said the doctor shaking his head. I should have seen that one coming a mile away. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 
Time for dreamland travel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you early in the morning on Monday. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Please don't hesitate to share your tears and laughter with you Shang family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Night everyone else


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

15C here and nice sunshine.
I'm going to start of the morning having a go at the novel.
Ana had read what I've written so far and she was very pleased.
Youse kind words and Anna Ok-ing it is a nice companion on the journey.
So now I'll be a while writing about trees and flowers. 
Have a great morning.
.................
Nur 3 / June 7

_Ye have written of the Nineteen Day festivities. 
This Feast is a bringer of joy. It is the groundwork 
of agreement and unity. It is the key to affection and
fellowship. It diffuseth the oneness of mankind.
'Abdu'l-Bahá

He was very glad to know you are holding the Feasts,
as these form a rallying-point for the friends and help
to unite them and deepen them in the Faith.

From a letter written on the behalf of Shoghi Effendi_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall use some of Caman's fruit for a nice healthy buffet this morning, with fruits, whole grain cereals, muffins, bagels, etc. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Cool here today, but will get warmer by the weeks end. Today is our 36th anniversary so will be planning something special for dinner.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc and Rp.
All well I hope.
Sitting here and trying to get in contact with NVC so I can
check if they have received all the documents needed for our visas,
but I can't get through. It rings, but then I get disconnected after 1 min.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Had a restless night and am still fighting some kind of bug. Nothing specific, rather a general not well feeling. I could sleep for hours and I may do just that once work is done for the day.

SAP features Alberta's first female bronc rider in the novice event at a local rodeo. And a lucky little boy whose "crocs" saved his life. Bigfoot or Bigbear? A mystery perhaps solved?


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, afternoon Caman. Yes, Don, I've been under the weather the last few days as well. Can't seem to shake it.... must be my old age......


----------



## SINC

Sorry Rp, but I still haven't had a chance to review your new blog site yet, although I have not forgotten. Congrats on the 36th, an accomplishment to be sure these days. We will celebrate our 45th in October. Sheesh, we're getting old.


----------



## Rps

Yeah Don, when we got engaged everyone said we wouldn't last. Funny, though, all the "marriages made in Heaven" are now divorced and we are still together ....


----------



## friend

Afternoon Don.
Don and Rp: Sorry to here that ye are under the weather.
When it feels like I have some infection I'll go for
loads and loads of garlic and vitamin C. It usually helps.


----------



## Rps

I can do the vitamin C, but I'll pass on the garlic. For me, a hot bath and rest seem to work the best.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Yeah Don, when we got engaged everyone said we wouldn't last. Funny, though, all the "marriages made in Heaven" are now divorced and we are still together ....


The truth is far more often spoken from the heart of lovers
then from the mouth of begrudgers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp, and kudos on your anniversary. Deborah and I celebrate the big 15 this July. We should have a big party for you and your wife in The Shang. Interested?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, sure, we should jump in the van and head on down to St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, sure, we should jump in the van and head on down to St. John's.


Rp, we bring the party to you. So, relax and enjoy the day.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Today is our 36th anniversary so will be planning something special for dinner.


Congratulations Rp.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> We will celebrate our 45th in October.





Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I celebrate the big 15 this July.


.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Caman.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

That fruit looks great Caman - I'll be pleased to partake in some of that for breakfast. 

Rp- Congratulations on the anniversary! Woooot! Whatcha planning for dinner? Hopefully you feel better by then. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon - Hope you are feeling better soon as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with 96% humidity ........... and no humidex reading. Strange weather.


----------



## friend

Only 15C here, but 100% humility. 
Dry humor. Don't wet yourselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Only 15C here, but 100% humility.
> Dry humor. Don't wet yourselves.


Good one, Caman. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, the fruit is a fine choice.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Kim.
Que pasa?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon/morning Sonal.
All well?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Dark rain clouds here in St.John's, but whenever you enter The Shang, things bright up considerably.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All!
Well there are a few anniversary celebrations going on!! how wonderful is that!!:clap:

I applaud you both Marc and Don... I would have been having my 48th anniversary, (or maybe not, who is to say) but those years were well shortened by 40, and still I remember our anniversary, and so I celebrate with both of you, it is indeed an occasion to remember the day you chose to make your 'sweetheart' your life partner.... :love2:

Enjoy, and take it easy on the champagne!! :lmao:


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Had a restless night and am still fighting some kind of bug. Nothing specific, rather a general not well feeling. I could sleep for hours and I may do just that once work is done for the day.


Sounds like what I've been experiencing - could just be our age?


----------



## macdoodle

winwintoo said:


> Sounds like what I've been experiencing - could just be our age?


No, age it is not , seems this has been making it's way around for the past couple of months, I have spoken to many who have been having the XX).. and they range from mid 20's to 'our age' :lmao:

So I suspect it is one of those spring bugs that haunt you into summer, and seems to be cyclical so you never really find out where it is from, or where it is going... (hopefully not to your house... )

hot soup, aspirin, early bed, (or lots of naps) seems to get it on it's way, maintain health with vitamin C and B's... that seems to work fine... JMHO


----------



## winwintoo

This is what I've been feeling like


----------



## MLeh

I've been feeling slightly lethargic myself, but I just put it down to ennui more than anything else. But there have been a few afternoons where I just can't keep going and need to have a nap. (But perhaps right now that's more to do with the fact that I 'get up with the sun', and this time of year that means about 5 am.) 

Anyway, it was much worse last fall. I just totally lacked any energy. My daughter came back for a visit around Christmas, and at her urging, I started taking some multivitamins and an extra dose of B-complex. It seems to have helped quite a bit. I seem to have found a bit of renewed vigor and enthusiasm. At the time I was on some medication that interfered with the absorption of nutrients, and I guess I'd slowly become anemic. I'm sure you're all already taking vitamins, but thought my experience might help.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks Elaine. That will likely be the answer to my problems as well. I'm waiting for test results and trying to get my life in order so I can get the rest and balance I need.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

winwintoo said:


> Thanks Elaine. That will likely be the answer to my problems as well. I'm waiting for test results and trying to get my life in order so I can get the rest and balance I need.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


The other thing I did was switch from refined sugars* to sweeteners like Maple Syrup and honey. Seems to even things out instead of having a burst of energy followed by a crash.

But I was really surprised to find out I was anemic - I eat a healthy well balanced diet and except for the medications that were supposed to help my ulcer/acid reflux I thought I was quite healthy. It was that ulcer medication that stopped the acid production that meant my food wasn't being properly processed. I'm sure it's not an uncommon problem - almost everyone I know is on those 'little yellow pills' too. 

(*I've never used artificial sweeteners. Life is too short for fake food. I'd just as soon have one tablespoon of really good food than a plateful of 'calorie reduced'.)


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Good afternoon/morning Sonal.
> All well?





Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Dark rain clouds here in St.John's, but whenever you enter The Shang, things bright up considerably.


Marc, you old flatterer. 

All is fairly well, all things considered. 

The ex-boyfriend called last week to rehash a bunch of stuff. It was an extremely irritating conversation, and in fact, I'm still annoyed by it. tptptptp

In any case, we are preparing to install new windows in the larger building that I manage. This means I have to get the tenants to co-operate with me, which is a difficult task for some of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, you old flatterer.
> 
> All is fairly well, all things considered.
> 
> The ex-boyfriend called last week to rehash a bunch of stuff. It was an extremely irritating conversation, and in fact, I'm still annoyed by it. tptptptp
> 
> In any case, we are preparing to install new windows in the larger building that I manage. This means I have to get the tenants to co-operate with me, which is a difficult task for some of them.


Sonal, like a good baseball umpire, "I call 'em like a see 'em". No need to thank me, since I was not trying to flatter you.

Sorry to hear about the rehashing with your ex. Keep to the high road.

Good luck with the windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good point, Elaine, since refined sugars tend to rob the body of vitamin B-12, which helps to keep a person alert. A balanced multi-B vitamin is best, since the body will absorb, for some reason, the same quantity of the various B vitamins. B-50 or B-100 once a day is what I take, and timed-release if it is on sale. I use vitamin C and E as well as some flax oil and evening primrose tablets as well.

Good luck, Margaret.


----------



## friend

I have set up CopyWrite and I'll see how it work as and aid for the writing.
I haven't use it before, although I have had it for a long time.
It's Canadian, isn't it or is that Celtx?
I have that app too, which I'm going to use for my screenplay, The Unfortunate.
A story set in a near future where big corporation took over and it all went very, very wrong. 
I just need time to start it. The plot, opening, middle part and ending is done.
I just have to fill in the blanks. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> I just need time to start it. The plot, opening, middle part and ending is done.
> I just have to fill in the blanks. :lmao:


Well Caman. the 'gist' is done, once you have the who/ what/ where/ when/ and /hows nailed down, the fun of weaving a plot (with a twist!) in and through it to give it life.... 

Just be certain that you don't get caught up in that place where you think of a better scenario and it doesn't fit with the now ending... so all these revisions have to be made.... 
When this happens it is best to jot down those evolving 'new' plots for the next book.... 
I was once told this was how 'series' at ( least his ) were written, that way you didn't get off track with the original concept... and I understand as the next one is written the third comes into play, and can be alluded to in a foreshadowing kind of way.... 

Interesting concept , but you would be well aware of this at any rate I am sure... 

good on ya' you are in fine shape... :clap::clap: (are we still on that train??)


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Nite me friends.


'Nite Caman, sleep well ... see you tomorrow sometime...


----------



## SINC

Sleep well Camán.


----------



## Ena

At along last a day out in the garden in warm sunshine. Anything to avoid working my way through Sinc's list of jobs to do indoors


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. We had that sort of day yesterday, and today was warm rain. It is still 18C.

How is Life treating you these days? You seem melancholy at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds us well. As I mentioned to Sonal, when she comes online each day, the sun shines. The same holds true for you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good night everyone else.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Ann. We had that sort of day yesterday, and today was warm rain. It is still 18C.
> How is Life treating you these days? You seem melancholy at times.


I'm very well now that I've had a few days off. Looking forward to getting out and about for some day trips with friends. Fortunate to have so many spots to choose from like small places with great pubs over looking the water and so on. 

Thanks for asking. Hope you are holding up with all the bustle in your world.


----------



## winwintoo

A very trying time has come to an end. I was accused of stealing a printer and stand from the social club. Of course they used "church" words but the accusation stung just the same. The board met tonight and I discovered to my delight that I have a lot of support on the board and only one detractor. 

We now have the details of the printer deal spelled out in the minutes and also authorization for future printer purchases as needed.

The detractor will continue to be a problem I'm afraid, but in my opinion she's been de-fanged. There is apparently a "shadow" president who's been guiding things from the outside without any real idea of what's going on or what has been decided.

It doesn't get easier, but we're making progress.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Rps

Been there done that Margaret .... all you can do is keep an even keel and keep doing the good works. It doesn't seem to matter what type of group it is, they all seem to run the same and have the same "detractors" who are always the "experts" on how things should be run ..... but never find the time to run them themselves...........


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Rp- Congratulations on the anniversary! Woooot! Whatcha planning for dinner? Hopefully you feel better by then.
> .


Hi Kim, Gail was presented with a roasted turkey dinner, with stuffing, mashed potato and cranberry, chicken noodle soup, and a tri-chocolate mouse for dessert. I've got to tell you I slaved over that debit card machine for seconds.................


----------



## SINC

Nice job Rp! Not everyone would go to that kind of trouble for a paltry 36th. 

BTW, Bowmanville and a certain yellow lab figure prominently on SAP in the morning.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, Gail was presented with a roasted turkey dinner, with stuffing, mashed potato and cranberry, chicken noodle soup, and a tri-chocolate mouse for dessert. I've got to tell you I slaved over that debit card machine for seconds.................


Wow! Sounds awesome! Tri Chocolate...MMMMmmmmmm
Happy Anniversary!


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

9:45AM and already 16C and glorious sunshine. Let me know if ye want some. 
I'm going to drive my neighbor in his car. He need to go to the bank
and run a few errands. 

Rp: Nice. I'm glad your evening was a success.

Margaret: Sorry to hear about your troubles. 
People are people with all our faults. I think todays bahái quote sez it all.

Kim: Indeed. Tri Chocolate...MMMMmmmmmm 
.........
Nur 4 / June 8

_Humanity is not perfect. There are imperfections in
every human being, and you will always become
unhappy if you look towards the people themselves.
But if you look towards God, you will love them 
and be kind to them, for the world of God is the 
world of perfection and complete mercy.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. We have a beautiful sunrise and 15C here at 630AM, so we are doing well. Thanks for the offer. I may take you up on it later in the week.

How is your novel progressing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a Have-what-you-want Buffet this morning. Very busy. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.
I'm glad you have nice weather too.

I'm postponing the trip to town until tomorrow.
My neighbor felt a bit sick today, so he want to wait.
I'll write some instead, so I'll have a cup of java as a booster, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a plan, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, sorry to hear about this situation with the printer. Must be very stressful for you.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all. thanx Don I'm sure Cruzer will be impressed with his picture....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How is the bonding going between your wife and Cruzer?


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc and Rp. Finished today's SAP and Rp has already been there. An interesting story on a dyslexic student who won a national poetry contest will interest Marc as will the yarn about a dog concert in Sydney, both in WEBBITS. Now I am off to try and gain some ground by stockpiling stories I can use on my trip to North Battleford Sunday through Wednesday of next week.


----------



## friend

Good morning Rp and Don. 
All well I hope.

I have written two more pages. the funny thing is that over ten pages there has 
only been an inner dialog until now. Now someone speaks for the first time,
but it's not the main character. No Sirs. It is an yellow aphid. 

Now it's time for a lunch break. Going to eat Sushi with Dylan, who is going
to the Sushi place for some take away.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. How is the bonding going between your wife and Cruzer?


Hi Marc, they are getting their act together, Gail is now quite comfortable with him so it's coming.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for setting out the breakfast Marc. I'll have a coffee and a few slices of fresh mango. 


Don - Off to check out SAP soon. Looking forward to the picture of Cruzer.

Caman- Yes please I'll have a bit of that sunshine you offered. It's rather gloomy out there today. Enjoy the sushi (mmmmMMMmmm) and good luck with the wee aphid!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, they are getting their act together, Gail is now quite comfortable with him so it's coming.


Good to hear, Rp. This is as it should be.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, Marc and Rp. Finished today's SAP and Rp has already been there. An interesting story on a dyslexic student who won a national poetry contest will interest Marc as will the yarn about a dog concert in Sydney, both in WEBBITS. Now I am off to try and gain some ground by stockpiling stories I can use on my trip to North Battleford Sunday through Wednesday of next week.


Don, I had heard of Brigid Davidson's accomplishment re her poem. As for the Dog Symphony in Sydney, without a rich baratone dachshund, the performance shall be lacking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. You need a bit more than coffee and a few slices of fresh mango. Anything else for breakfast?


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Caman- Yes please I'll have a bit of that sunshine you offered. It's rather gloomy out there today. Enjoy the sushi (mmmmMMMmmm) and good luck with the wee aphid!


S'il vous plait mademoiselle. 

The Sushi was nice.
And it's not fattening! Isn't that amazing? :clap: 
The aphid is less of the philosophy as I hope it to be, 
but has a good take on life even so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, Caman. Reminds me of Cuba.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I had heard of Brigid Davidson's accomplishment re her poem. As for the Dog Symphony in Sydney, without a rich baratone dachshund, the performance shall be lacking.


Do the doxies sing whenever the fire alarm goes off? 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. You need a bit more than coffee and a few slices of fresh mango. Anything else for breakfast?


Sure! How about a toasted sesame bagel? 


friend said:


> S'il vous plait mademoiselle.
> 
> The Sushi was nice.
> And it's not fattening! Isn't that amazing? :clap:
> The aphid is less of the philosophy as I hope it to be,
> but has a good take on life even so.


An aphid's take on life would be interesting since they have an average lifespan of about a month. (if they don't get eaten by something else)


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> An aphid's take on life would be interesting since they have an average lifespan of about a month. (if they don't get eaten by something else)


It doesn't have that much to say. A bit of a grump actually. :lmao:
Although, it might say more then it appears to say. We will see. 
I'll be posting the new pages later tonight after the editing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, a toasted sesame bagel with some cream cheese coming right up. 

"Do the doxies sing whenever the fire alarm goes off?" When the smoke alarm goes off they run to the designated exits. My wife has a big sign out front and near all doors and windows -- "We have six adult dogs and one puppy. Please rescue them first ................... I also have a husband, but only rescue him if you have the time." I never should have shown my wife my various insurance policies that have her becoming a millionairess should I die an "accidental death".


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## friend

Morning Sonal. 
Are you well today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. See ............ I am smiling already now that you are online ................ and so are you. Amazing. 

How are you today?


----------



## friend

Been in to the hospital.
Got pain in my bowels again like last time.
It was diverticulitis, but if I keep a fast for a few days
I should be fine, the doc said. Have to go in tomorrow
at 8:00AM for a check up.


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone. Caman, sorry to hear that you had to go to the hospital. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## friend

Evening Sonal. 
Thanks. I'm sure it will not be as bad this time as it was in Nov.
A fast should do it and I might even lose a pound or two in the process.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

It's impossible to catch up when one doesn't post for a little while... :yikes:
Things are good here, sort of sunny but only 14ºC. I do wish it would commence with summer weather!


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Sonal.
> Thanks. I'm sure it will not be as bad this time as it was in Nov.
> A fast should do it and I might even lose a pound or two in the process.


Good night, and good luck, mon ami. Fasting might help. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. Caught you smiling again .................... see, it works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> It's impossible to catch up when one doesn't post for a little while... :yikes:
> Things are good here, sort of sunny but only 14ºC. I do wish it would commence with summer weather!


Evening, Diane. Good to see you back once again. Yes, miss a day and it is difficult to catch up. Still, we are family here in The Shang, so there is no real need to worry. Paix, mon amie.

14C here as well.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sonal. Caught you smiling again .................... see, it works.


Marc, with pleasant company such as yourself, who can help but smile?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, with pleasant company such as yourself, who can help but smile?


As the old saying goes, "A Sonal Smile is a Mile Wide" ............... and it helps others to feel good about themselves. 

YouTube - Right Now...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Over the Hump Day comes very early here in St.John's. 

I hope that this finds everyone at peace with their lives and hoping to see a better tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well. Know that we miss you here in The Shang. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## macdoodle

goodnight Marc and those in the east, I am sure you will have good dreams and a sound sleep!


----------



## SINC

Night everyone else.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Going in to the hospital to have a check up.
Talk to youse later. 
.....................
Nur 5 / June 9

_Act in such a way that your heart may free from
hatred. Let not your heart be offended with anyone.
If some one commits an error and wrong toward you,
you must instantly forgive him.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## KC4

Good morning Caman- Good luck with your check-up. I am heading to bed now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Hope all goes well for you at the hospital. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine Over the Hump Day Breakfast for everyone. It has your favorites, as well as some surprises. See if you can guess what these surprises are this early in the morning. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and good night Kim.

The check up went OK and they think that it is diverticulitis,
so all I have to do is to watch out for temperature. Then it could
have developed a infection or it could be appendicitis.
I have to pass on breakfast Marc, since I'm off solids until late Sunday.
But at least I'm bound to lose some weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad to know that you did not get any truly bad news at your check-up.


----------



## SINC

Good morning gents, glad to hear your trip to the hospital went well Camán.

A busy day and week ahead for me as I prepare to depart Sunday around noon for North Battleford, some 400 km to the east. A buddy from Calgary is going with me and we will meet our other friend from Nipawin there. He too has a 400 km drive to get to NB.

Then it will be three days of reminiscing, a few games of crib, a couple rounds of golf, more than a couple of Caesars and a general good time with good friends. (The three of us worked together as very young men at a weekly newspaper in Swift Current SK. back in the early 60s.)

I have been spending a lot of time online searching out stories that will stand up for a week or so and I can use them to update SAP during the four days I will be gone to avoid having to spend much time online while there.

There is one interesting bit on SAP today about using a tea pot to kill weeds in your garden. A bit of a new idea for a green garden if you will by not using chemicals.

That said, I better get at it.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for OTHD breakfast Marc - gee this week is flying fast.

Caman - glad to hear the check-up was OK..hope no fever develops. 

Don - off to check out SAP soon. 

Tons of tasks and errands for me today - wish the weather was better. Bleaggh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Kim, we went through a period last week with cold rain/drizzle/fog day in and day out. My wife was going crazy.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone... raining here in Toronto.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, well it seems we all have some poor weather to deal with ...again... the clouds don't want to leave and that is not what I call 'playing nicely' 

Looks as if you are off on a wonderful adventure Don, it is nice to get together with old buddies where the stories all make sense to everyone... 

Drive safely and take a tape recorder, you may enjoy revisiting the old memories some day in the future ... 
I am sure you will enjoy the drive, it is often the best part of the journey... 


Thanks Marc for the brekkie, I am ready to partake,  

Have a good day on all your 'doings' everyone and Caman, I hope you have recovered from your illness, (have to be mindful of what we ingest these days, there are so many chemicals in our food, I am glad I have never liked processed meats, I think that has saved me from some major stomach problems, and now they are finding out how dangerous they are to one's health... (among other things we are used to) Looks as if porridge will be the only safe food left! :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

One more thing, did anyone see the interview with a farmer a few days ago on Canada AM? He has developed a crop called hulless oats and they can actually rplce rice in the diet, slow to digest so no hunger pangs between meals... here is the website, it is very interesting as these oats are highly nutritious. I will be trying these out in the days to come, I think it is a good thing!! 

Organic Meadow - Hulless Oats


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Looks as if you are off on a wonderful adventure Don, it is nice to get together with old buddies where the stories all make sense to everyone...
> 
> Drive safely and take a tape recorder, you may enjoy revisiting the old memories some day in the future ...
> I am sure you will enjoy the drive, it is often the best part of the journey...


Thanks for the kind wishes Leslie. Yes, the drive can be a great part of the trip. Especially in the motor home where one sits eye to eye with semi drivers as they pass.

It is a high vantage spot that gives you an unsurpassed view of the scenery and the road ahead.

That said, I don't have a lot of time to take in the scenery. When one weighs 11 tons and is 46 feet long with a 3,000 pound SUV in tow, one has to be attentive to the task at hand. Keeping an eye on two mirrors, the road ahead, and behind via the rear camera, the driving requires my full attention. I drive with my eyes focused far ahead to anticipate any sudden stops so I can slow down and avoid them. People who creep at highway intersections make me crazy, so I err on the side of caution.

The 400 km run will take me five hours and unless I need a bathroom break, will be done non-stop.

My passenger however gets to lounge in a living room like chair with feet up on the dashboard, coffee in the holder and an onboard bathroom whenever they need it.


----------



## macdoodle

GRRR sorry this is the wrong site, not many are into cattle these days... 

Here is an EXcerp from the correct site... Cavena Nuda and Equavena hulless oats win big - Top Crop Manager


----------



## MLeh

macdoodle said:


> Looks as if porridge will be the only safe food left! :lmao:


Depends if one is gluten intolerant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone... raining here in Toronto.


Afternoon, Sonal. It is sunny whenever you come in to The Shang ............. at least on this side of the street. How are you today?

YouTube - On the Sunny Side of the Street - Judy Garland


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. It is sunny whenever you come in to The Shang ............. at least on this side of the street. How are you today?
> 
> YouTube - On the Sunny Side of the Street - Judy Garland


I need to go over to your side of the street, then.... better weather.

I'm well, Marc, how are you?


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> Depends if one is gluten intolerant.


This is why this new oat product is so great, as you can see it is gluten free!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I need to go over to your side of the street, then.... better weather.
> 
> I'm well, Marc, how are you?


I shall throw you over a "life line" and help you over to the sunny side of the street here in The Shang. Bring your sunglasses. 

YouTube - HD Throw out The Life - Line LIFELINE - John Hong Hymn Improvisation - 5.1 Dolby - ???

I am doing well. Tired, because the doxies are in our bedroom and get up at dawn and want to be fed and taken out by no later than 6AM.  Such is Life.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I am doing well. Tired, because the doxies are in our bedroom and get up at dawn and want to be fed and taken out by no later than 6AM.  Such is Life.


:lmao::lmao: don't you just love the consistencies of nature .... sun up? Get up.

sun down ? go to sleep! 

old farm folks were like that, up with the sun and to bed with the chickens.... it is supposed to be like that ....isn't it????  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao: don't you just love the consistencies of nature .... sun up? Get up.
> 
> sun down ? go to sleep!
> 
> old farm folks were like that, up with the sun and to bed with the chickens.... it is supposed to be like that ....isn't it????  :lmao:


Very true, Leslie. By 9PM, I am ready to go to bed.

So, how are you today?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Leslie. By 9PM, I am ready to go to bed.
> 
> So, how are you today?


Thanks for asking, feeling sort of out of sorts, but this to will pass, nothing major, just tired and cannot stop my mind from thinking of all the things needing to be done that seem overwhelming at the moment....  

I will get a second wind in a day or so, and then it will not look so bleak... might help if the weather smartens up! 

How are you making out with all the renos? you must be feeling a bit overwhelmed yourself! 

I think if it would stop raining, (as it is now) and the ground could dry up a bit the lawnmower could get it's job done and that would make things look better if nothing else, it is so tall (the grass) that I might need to call in a swather ... last try just pulled the grass out of the soil.... we have had a lot of rain and it has been off and on all day for the past week, so nothing seems to get dry.... < sigh> :-(

Well my complaint dep is now closed, thanks for listening...... (that will teach you not to ask! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Yep Leslie, the constant rain is tiring and enough is enough. We needed it, we got it in spades. Now let it dry up so seeding can be finished. Too much rain is just as bad as too little for sure.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I am doing well. Tired, because the doxies are in our bedroom and get up at dawn and want to be fed and taken out by no later than 6AM.  Such is Life.


Darn the dirge of the dastardly doxies at dawn!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks for asking, feeling sort of out of sorts, but this to will pass, nothing major, just tired and cannot stop my mind from thinking of all the things needing to be done that seem overwhelming at the moment....
> 
> I will get a second wind in a day or so, and then it will not look so bleak... might help if the weather smartens up!
> 
> How are you making out with all the renos? you must be feeling a bit overwhelmed yourself!
> 
> I think if it would stop raining, (as it is now) and the ground could dry up a bit the lawnmower could get it's job done and that would make things look better if nothing else, it is so tall (the grass) that I might need to call in a swather ... last try just pulled the grass out of the soil.... we have had a lot of rain and it has been off and on all day for the past week, so nothing seems to get dry.... < sigh> :-(
> 
> Well my complaint dep is now closed, thanks for listening...... (that will teach you not to ask! :lmao:


Leslie, we felt this way last week with rain/drizzle and fog day in and day out. Everything is lush and green now.

The renos are moving along quite well. So far, no major problems or holdups. We shall see.

When you are feeling down, you should come over to the sunny side of Sonal Street. Here, all your cares are put into perspective and you shall feel a bit better. Not a cure-all, just a brief respite from the stress of each day. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Darn the dirge of the dastardly doxies at dawn!


Very true, Sonal. Especially the doxies that desire the dressy daffodils on a daily basis ........................... but pardon my alliteration.  

Problem is that the doxies can sleep during the day ............... tptptptp


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone, from "pouring down rain, at least it's not snow" Calgary! 

Nice pics of the pups, Mark... pleasant to see first thing upon opening the page I was on last.


----------



## friend

Good night me friend. 
Feeling a small bit better, but very tired.
Ben sleeping a lot.
Until tomorrow so.


----------



## screature

*The prodigal son returns....*

That is how I feel.... :lmao:

Hi Shang Gang... I haven't been around for far too long. For whatever reason I have been feeling in a more "combative" mood so I have been frequenting other threads instead rather than coming to the Shang for the respite that it is.

How the he** is everyone?!

I'm on holidays in a couple of weeks so I am in pre-holiday mode at work... doing my job but without any real heart in it. I can't wait to GET OUT!!

I am making a significant change in my "night job" and shutting down Indzign Visual Communications, the freelance communications and graphic design company that I have been running in addition to my day job (working at Parliament as a Special Assistant (god I love that title...  )) for a few years now. It has been fun (at times) and a lot of work (at times) without that much financial gain, so I am shutting it down to go back to my first creative love... painting. I started painting when I was 13 years old and was admitted to Ottawa U (a life time ago) based on my painting portfolio. So even though I have done sculpture, photography, video and installation work it is exciting to revisit one's first true creative love. 

I am so excited!! I have been setting up my studio for a few weeks and only have a few more preparations to do. Everything has to be in place for the beginning of my holidays so I am right on schedule. Hope I break a leg!! 

So anyway, I will probably be poking around here a little more as the Shang seems to suit me better when I am in "vacation mode".


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Steve. We shall have to roast the fatted calf for your return. 

Kudos on your turn to the fine arts ......... or shall I say return. Artistic talent, be it in the visual arts, music, even theatrical/dance talent, is to be admired. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone, from "pouring down rain, at least it's not snow" Calgary!
> 
> Nice pics of the pups, Mark... pleasant to see first thing upon opening the page I was on last.


Evening, Diane. Yes, the small dark doxie is the pup, Bubbles. My wife has convinced me that we should keep her as a quality show dog. I am still not convinced. 

So, how are you these days ............. other than water-logged?

I also spell my name Marc ................. no "k".


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friend.
> Feeling a small bit better, but very tired.
> Ben sleeping a lot.
> Until tomorrow so.


Good night, Caman. Glad you are feeling a bit better. Speak with you early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

screature said:


> I am so excited!! I have been setting up my studio for a few weeks and only have a few more preparations to do. Everything has to be in place for the beginning of my holidays so I am right on schedule. Hope I break a leg!!


I look forward to seeing your creations. I love seeing people follow their passion!

---

I had an early and irritating start to my day - got up to discover my corporate website had been hacked. Again. Talked to my geek* and he recommended I get a 'VPS' instead of being on a shared server, so I did that and the rest of the day has been spent 'migrating'. Once that is completed we'll reassign the DNS, and life should be good.

Got me thinking about 'life before the internet' though. Gosh, things have sure changed, haven't they? Anyone else remember the days before emails and websites? When I first started working we didn't even have fax machines. I am a certified Telex operator, though! There's a high-demand skill nowadays. 

*My geek lives in Wales, which is handy, because it was 4:00 am when I got up and discovered the hacking, but it was already noon there, so he was able to get right on to fixing it. Skype & AIM is so handy.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Steve. We shall have to roast the fatted calf for your return.
> 
> Kudos on your turn to the fine arts ......... or shall I say return. Artistic talent, be it in the visual arts, music, even theatrical/dance talent, is to be admired. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Mark, I would love that... Although, (and this is no way meant to diminish the sentiment, which is most greatly appreciated  ) I prefer roasted baby sheep to baby cow. Any way we can change the menu to a fatted lamb as opposed to a fatted calf?


----------



## SINC

Congrats on the return to your roots Steve, good on you. A sample of your painting skill would be appreciated by many here if you don't mind sharing.

That said, I'm sorry I can't agree on the fatted lamb. Anything to do with lamb makes me


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Mark, I would love that... Although, (and this is no way meant to diminish the sentiment, which is most greatly appreciated  ) I prefer roasted baby sheep to baby cow. Any way we can change the menu to a fatted lamb as opposed to a fatted calf?


Screature, I have no fatted lambs, calfs or anything else fatted. So, I shall have to fall back upon the one thing I have plenty of these days. Hope you enjoy your feast. We are glad to see you back home in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.

I also spell my name Marc ................. no "k".


----------



## Dr.G.

"Got me thinking about 'life before the internet' though. Gosh, things have sure changed, haven't they? Anyone else remember the days before emails and websites? " I do, Elaine. My wife and I went through some of our love letters we sent back and forth when we were "courting from afar". Her family thought that she had lost her senses to give up a job with Shell Canada to come to St.John's, NL. We used to "do lunch" (1PM her time, 430PM my time) via email, which was still a bit new back then.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Congrats on the return to your roots Steve, good on you. A sample of your painting skill would be appreciated by many here if you don't mind sharing.
> 
> That said, I'm sorry I can't agree on the fatted lamb. Anything to do with lamb makes me


Thanks Don. I will be sure to post here when I have something to show. 

Kim has seen a sample of my work in the ill fated Art/Artists thread. I can post a couple of old examples if you are interested.

Oh well to each their own, I love a good roasted lamb and never had much appreciation for veal. Not that I wouldn't eat it or have your reaction to lamb (my parents were the same because they equated lamb to mouton, until they had a roasted lamb that my sister made one time... then they were converts) just that I prefer lamb to veal.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Diane. Yes, the small dark doxie is the pup, Bubbles. My wife has convinced me that we should keep her as a quality show dog. I am still not convinced.
> 
> So, how are you these days ............. other than water-logged?
> 
> I also spell my name Marc ................. no "k".


You know Mar*c* that is what I thought... but I checked the last post where your name was spelled and it was spelled with a *k* so I thought my first instincts must be wrong... just goes to show you that sometimes your first instincts are right and you shouldn't second guess yourself. 

Edit: Oops, a post that wasn't meant for me but that was applicable to me, as I also spelled your name with a "k" (based on Dreambird's post) thanks for clearing that up Marc.


----------



## screature

MLeh said:


> I look forward to seeing your creations. I love seeing people follow their passion!


Thanks MLeh! I don't think we have met in the Shang (if we have and my memory fails me, please forgive me). I'm Steve.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> "Got me thinking about 'life before the internet' though. Gosh, things have sure changed, haven't they? Anyone else remember the days before emails and websites? " I do, Elaine. My wife and I went through some of our love letters we sent back and forth when we were "courting from afar". Her family thought that she had lost her senses to give up a job with Shell Canada to come to St.John's, NL. We used to "do lunch" (1PM her time, 430PM my time) via email, which was still a bit new back then.


Oh yes, I most certainly remember life pre Internet and the Web. I had a friend who worked at Parliament Hill (who funny enough I now work with) and they had this thing called e-mail... it was so high tech I was very impressed.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Thanks MLeh! I don't think we have met in the Shang (if we have and my memory fails me, please forgive me). I'm Steve.


MLeh is Elaine, Steve.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> MLeh is Elaine, Steve.


Thanks Don.

Thanks for the best wishes Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> You know Mar*c* that is what I thought... but I checked the last post where your name was spelled and it was spelled with a *k* so I thought my first instincts must be wrong... just goes to show you that sometimes your first instincts are right and you shouldn't second guess yourself.
> 
> Edit: Oops, a post that wasn't meant for me but that was applicable to me, as I also spelled your name with a "k" (based on Dreambird's post) thanks for clearing that up Marc.


No harm done, mon ami. They grow us tough in New York City.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. 6AM rolls around very early these days. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back home to our long lost friends ........... and a reminder to our silent friends that Mother Shang is always ready to welcome you back with understanding and compassion. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. 6AM rolls around very early these days. Paix, mes amis.


Good night Marc. Why do you have to be off to bed so early?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Screature, I have no fatted lambs, calfs or anything else fatted. So, I shall have to fall back upon the one thing I have plenty of these days. Hope you enjoy your feast. We are glad to see you back home in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> I also spell my name Marc ................. no "k".


Hot dogs and ice cream!!??? I really am not comfortable eating something that could bite me back!! :lmao:

I am not a fan of either lamb or veal but will bring a giant Caesar Salad made from scratch with the coddled egg and all.... (if anyone wants this savory delight, just ask!) you will enjoy it no end, I promise... (if you like this type of salad) 

I am not a fan of ice cream either, a wee taste, but if you have any Key Lime Sorbet and perhaps a sliver of pie, I will be on my way to heaven... :love2:

No matter what is at the banquet I will partake with relish... (not the hot dog kind!)
I am also anxious to see the gifts from your soul Steve, for that is what art, in it's many forms, is...  

So grab the chalk, or charcoal, and let the 'art' begin....


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good night everyone else.


----------



## SINC

Gee Leslie, it is funny how people's tastes differ. Not only does lamb make me toss my cookies, so does Caesar salad. That is the worst darn thing I ever tried to eat.

Give me lettuce, tomatoes, cukes, celery with a little oil and vinegar, now that's a salad.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Gee Leslie, it is funny how people's tastes differ. Not only does lamb make me toss my cookies, so does Caesar salad. That is the worst darn thing I ever tried to eat.
> 
> Give me lettuce, tomatoes, cukes, celery with a little oil and vinegar, now that's a salad.


I haven't had a decent Caesar Salad outside of Montreal, Halifax and Vancouver... I am sure they have good ones in TO as well... 

Your style is more of a Greek Salad, I like them too, but also hard to find in this neck of the woods. 
also a favourite of mine....


----------



## Dreambird

Good night, Mar*c*... sorry for the slip on the name earlier... I knew that wasn't right! 
Sleep tight.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> That is how I feel.... :lmao:
> 
> Hi Shang Gang... I haven't been around for far too long. For whatever reason I have been feeling in a more "combative" mood so I have been frequenting other threads instead rather than coming to the Shang for the respite that it is.
> 
> How the he** is everyone?!
> 
> I'm on holidays in a couple of weeks so I am in pre-holiday mode at work... doing my job but without any real heart in it. I can't wait to GET OUT!!
> 
> I am making a significant change in my "night job" and shutting down Indzign Visual Communications, the freelance communications and graphic design company that I have been running in addition to my day job (working at Parliament as a Special Assistant (god I love that title...  )) for a few years now. It has been fun (at times) and a lot of work (at times) without that much financial gain, so I am shutting it down to go back to my first creative love... painting. I started painting when I was 13 years old and was admitted to Ottawa U (a life time ago) based on my painting portfolio. So even though I have done sculpture, photography, video and installation work it is exciting to revisit one's first true creative love.
> 
> I am so excited!! I have been setting up my studio for a few weeks and only have a few more preparations to do. Everything has to be in place for the beginning of my holidays so I am right on schedule. Hope I break a leg!!
> 
> So anyway, I will probably be poking around here a little more as the Shang seems to suit me better when I am in "vacation mode".


Woooooot! Back to painting! Awesome. I can hardly wait to see some new stuff from you Steve! 

I've been doing a lot of sketching lately....mostly figure drawing as part of a class. 
Looking forward to getting back with a brush in my hand soon too.


----------



## Ena

My only painting skill is cutting in corners when doing walls! I envy people who have the artistic ability. 

Good night all.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Steve: Nice to see you. I pleased to here that you are having a go at your artistry.
Well. done. Good luck to you.
...........
Nur 6 / June 10

_O Thou kind Lord! Thou hast created all humanity
from the same stock. Thou hast decreed that all
shall belong to the same household. In Thy Holy
Presence they are all Thy servants, and all mankind
are sheltered beneath Thy Tabernacle; all have 
gathered together at Thy Table of bounty; all are 
illuminated through the light of Thy Providence.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, I hope you are feeling better this morning. SAP is done for the day and has three items of interest. The first being the discovery of a new element called "Governmentium", explained in detail in my response to the top letter. That is followed by an otter who loves his tummy tickled and an unusual recipe from a reader on how to make Dandelion fritters.

Now, tomorrow's issue beckons. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. 

Getting breakfast ready for everyone at long last. At 6AM my wife asks, "Before you get on your computer, might you help me brush the teeth of each dog?" Sure, why not ................ how long will that take??? Two hours later, we are done. Talk about a hassle ............ and with liver-tasting dog food???

Anyway, breakfast is now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Good night Marc. Why do you have to be off to bed so early?


Steve, the dogs get up between 530-6AM, so I find I need to go to bed by about 10PM. Actually, I don't mind the early mornings.

How are you today? Paint on, brother, and follow your dreams. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

God morning Don and Marc. 
I'm a wee bit better, but still some pain.
It funny though with the diet. I've not eaten for two days now,
only been drinking water juice and rosehip soup, but still not hungry.

Marc: That's early even in my book. If you tell that to the foster people, they will 
surely put you up for a toddler since you already have the body clock setting for it.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, the dogs get up between 530-6AM, so I find I need to go to bed by about 10PM. Actually, I don't mind the early mornings.
> 
> How are you today? Paint on, brother, and follow your dreams. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc. Now I see why you have to be off to bed so early. This is a new litter I presume? How many in this batch.

Thanks Leslie, Kim and Camán for the best wishes as well. I won't actually get started painting for a couple more weeks as I still have some finishing preparation to do for the studio, but I am so "pumped" about it I have even been dreaming about painting.

Camán it sounds like you are having some health problems, mind my asking what is wrong?

Morning Don. How's the weather out your way, it's soggy here today and a little cool, only going up to 17 C.

Did anyone make coffee this morning? I sure could use another cup right about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc: That's early even in my book. If you tell that to the foster people, they will 
surely put you up for a toddler since you already have the body clock setting for it. " True. Actually, my wife is hoping for an infant. We shall see.

Glad you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## SINC

We've been soggy for a whole week now Steve. Upside is that all is green, downside is seeding is delayed.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Marc. Now I see why you have to be off to bed so early. This is a new litter I presume? How many in this batch.
> 
> Did anyone make coffee this morning? I sure could use another cup right about now.


Morning, Steve. There are six adults in the house, one adult is being shown out west, and we have the one pup, who is just over 3 months old.

Coffee was there all morning. I have just made another fresh batch so get it while it's hot. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> We've been soggy for a whole week now Steve. Upside is that all is green, downside is seeding is delayed.


Is that right... the rain is welcome here as we have had an exceptionally dry spring and without much snow last winter we really need the water. The Ottawa River is lower for this time of year than I have ever seen it.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Is that right... the rain is welcome here as we have had an exceptionally dry spring and without much snow last winter we really need the water. The Ottawa River is lower for this time of year than I have ever seen it.


Same here, Steve. We had only 11 feet of snow this winter, two feet below normal. Luckily, we have had more than enough rain in May and June to avoid a summer drought during those two or three weeks of warm and dry weather in July. We shall see.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Steve. There are six adults in the house, one adult is being shown out west, and we have the one pup, who is just over 3 months old.
> 
> Coffee was there all morning. I have just made another fresh batch so get it while it's hot. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc. Oh Ok I thought you had another litter to tend to. I am inferring from the content of a couple of posts that you are going to become a foster parent, is that correct?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Marc. Oh Ok I thought you had another litter to tend to. I am inferring from the content of a couple of posts that you are going to become a foster parent, is that correct?


Yes, Steve. We were so moved by the situation in Haiti that we talked of adopting. That lead to the consideration of becoming foster parents when most adoption agencies wanted younger parents-to-be. There was such a great need in the St.John's area that we felt if we had a loving and safe home environment to offer, why not provide this to a child in our own community. This is why we have go through reno hell for some of the rooms that have to be brought up to provincial standards to be a foster home. We have done our training so now it is just a matter of when these renos are completed. We have been told that once we are fully certified to expect a call from a social worker within 24 hours. Sad that this is the case here in St. John's.

Go to HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS for all the latest with our doxie situation.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Awesome as usual. I'll stick with the mint flavored toothpaste thanks. I don't even like the new vanilla flavor that seems to be so popular these days. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. It's another wet, dreary looking day here too. I'm still going for a walk regardless. 

Steve - How are you setting up your studio? Is it in your home or a separate building? You paint with acrylics, yes? 

Caman - Hope your pain subsides soon. Whatever got hung up in your gut is still bothering you. (sigh) The rosehip soup sounds interesting. What is in it, other than rosehips? How about an onion & ginger broth?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All... looks like a busy day starting off in the Shang!! You are all up and roaring to go, and I barely have my slippers on!!:lmao:

Steve it is good to be getting excited about your painting, I love to sketch and when the mood hits me you cannot drag me away for anything, (potty break perhaps) so I understand your passion and the need to get your 'space' in order to unleash the creative talent... I applaud you in your passion...:clap:

Marc, it is hard to go through those renos, but when you have a child or two in your loving care it will seem a hundred years ago... so hang in there, and I am sorry for those in other countries, but there are many here at home too who need a chance to be loved and cared for, I am glad you are looking for a child / children colser to home... Bless you for that... :clap:

Caman, how's the tummy, I have to agree with Kim on the ginger, it is great for tummy upsets, couple of slices in boiling water for about 20 min and add honey, mmmmm very good... keep well friend, those tummy aches will keep you from your journey.... and we cannot have that!! 

Well it is overcast and cool, I like it better than the heat, but hopefully it will warm up a tad more.... I guess you are getting the same weather Don?

See you later, thanks for coffee Marc, have to rush right now... 
Have a great day everyone


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Steve. We were so moved by the situation in Haiti that we talked of adopting. That lead to the consideration of becoming foster parents when most adoption agencies wanted younger parents-to-be. There was such a great need in the St.John's area that we felt if we had a loving and safe home environment to offer, why not provide this to a child in our own community. This is why we have go through reno hell for some of the rooms that have to be brought up to provincial standards to be a foster home. We have done our training so now it is just a matter of when these renos are completed. We have been told that once we are fully certified to expect a call from a social worker within 24 hours. Sad that this is the case here in St. John's.
> 
> Go to HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS for all the latest with our doxie situation.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Wow that is great Don and good on you for your "charity" beginning at home. Good luck with the renos, I know how energy draining they can be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. We have some new Sunshine Coffee ............. care for some?


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> ... Steve - How are you setting up your studio? Is it in your home or a separate building? You paint with acrylics, yes?


Hi Kim, I am setting it up in my office for now. Being that I have shut down (almost - still one client who I will be doing work for over the summer) Indzign Visual Communications I have created extra space for my drawing table, easel and taboret. 

I still had some supplies left in storage but had to purchase quite a lot of stuff and I always comparative shop so I did a lot of research to find the best pricing. I ended up buying most of my materials from a place in the States called Dick Blicks. They have an incredible selection as well as prices on many things that even with the shipping added just couldn't be beat in Canada. All I have left is to make a few modifications to the easel (putting it on casters, which requires a little bit of carpentry work on my part) and the taboret (casters as well), getting my lighting purchased and set up and then I am pretty much good to go.

I paint in acrylics and oils. I had stopped painting in oils for quite some time because of the fumes but in my shopping research I have found a lot of alternative solvents and cleaners that are extremely low odour and with low toxicity. Things sure have improved a lot on that front since back in the day. 

So I will be painting with both. Actually I am going to be using both acrylic and oil in the same paintings. Oil will stick to acrylic but not the other way around, so I will be using the acrylic and its fast drying time to lay down the ground for the paintings which will then be finished with oil to give that rich lustrous colour that oil provides.


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> Steve it is good to be getting excited about your painting, I love to sketch and when the mood hits me you cannot drag me away for anything, (potty break perhaps) so I understand your passion and the need to get your 'space' in order to unleash the creative talent... I applaud you in your passion...:clap:


Thanks Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie.

"Marc, it is hard to go through those renos, but when you have a child or two in your loving care it will seem a hundred years ago... so hang in there, and I am sorry for those in other countries, but there are many here at home too who need a chance to be loved and cared for, I am glad you are looking for a child / children colser to home... Bless you for that... " Thanks for these kind words. We are thinking the same thing. 

Some people have told us that we are crazy to do this at this stage in our lives. One person actually said that we should "let other people care for these children". My wife's response was "Who are these other people? If not us, who then?" I like this response. I was always told that one of the greatest "mitzvahs" (Yiddish for "a good deed") a person could do is to help another person, other than a family member, who is in need. I guess providing a safe and loving home for a child in need would qualify for this mitzvah.

We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone, and nice to see you Steve.

Marc, I've always thought you were a mensch, and only thought that moreso when you and Deborah decided to do this. Kudos once again.


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> All I have left is to make a few modifications to the easel (putting it on casters, which requires a little bit of carpentry work on my part) and the taboret (casters as well), getting my lighting purchased and set up and then I am pretty much good to go.
> 
> .


Just a thought here on the casters, have you thought about making 'cut outs' in a board for the feet of the easle, and mounting the casters on the board, make 2 of the with the 'brake' or all 4 this will make it easier and more stable for moving to the light source than if the castors are on the feet, I have done this and it works wonders... 
Just a thought, also gives room on the platform for paints(wee shelf for pallets, brushes etc) so you are not moving 2 things about or chasing for the paint.... 
Clear as mud right?? 




Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie.
> 
> 
> Some people have told us that we are crazy to do this at this stage in our lives. One person actually said that we should "let other people care for these children". My wife's response was "Who are these other people? If not us, who then?" I like this response. I was always told that one of the greatest "mitzvahs" (Yiddish for "a good deed") a person could do is to help another person, other than a family member, who is in need. I guess providing a safe and loving home for a child in need would qualify for this mitzvah.
> 
> We shall see.


I agree with you 110% :clap:


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> Just a thought here on the casters, have you thought about making 'cut outs' in a board for the feet of the easle, and mounting the casters on the board, make 2 of the with the 'brake' or all 4 this will make it easier and more stable for moving to the light source than if the castors are on the feet, I have done this and it works wonders...
> Just a thought, also gives room on the platform for paints(wee shelf for pallets, brushes etc) so you are not moving 2 things about or chasing for the paint....
> Clear as mud right??


Thanks for the suggestions Leslie. I have already designed a reinforcement system that was necessitated so as to be able to put the casters on the easel. I shopped around quite a lot for the casters and actually all four are breaking (the price difference between breaking and non breaking was around $1 for the ones I decided on. I already have a taboret so I didn't need the extra space, but I can see how if I did that would have been a good idea.


----------



## friend

Steve: I got a new batch of diverticulitis, inflammation of pocket in the lower bowel. 
I'm on a diet non-solid until Sunday. We will see if that helps.

Kim and Leslie: Good idea, but the problem is at the lower bowels where the ginger
would have transformed to be anything but ginger, so it wont do any good and I can't 
eat solids anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone, and nice to see you Steve.
> 
> Marc, I've always thought you were a mensch, and only thought that moreso when you and Deborah decided to do this. Kudos once again.


Thank you, Sonal. To someone who is Jewish, and knows the full meaning of the word mensch, that is one of the nicest compliments anyone could give to me. Merci, mon cher amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I agree with you 110%" Thank you, as well, Leslie. It's a big step and both of us are nervous and excited at the same time. Deborah and I look at is as "pay back time". While I grew up poor, she did not. Still, today, we are a well off middle-class family, with love and a big home (and lots of doxies) to share with a child or children in need. It is not going to be easy, but getting to where we are today has not been easy, so it shall just be a new experience for us both. We shall see. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## screature

friend said:


> Steve: I got a new batch of diverticulitis, inflammation of pocket in the lower bowel.
> I'm on a diet non-solid until Sunday. We will see if that helps.
> 
> Kim and Leslie: Good idea, but the problem is at the lower bowels where the ginger
> would have transformed to be anything but ginger, so it wont do any good and I can't
> eat solids anyway.


Oh gosh, my mother-in law had to hospitalized for that a few years back. If you say new batch I presume you have had it before and know about the no nuts or seeds routine. I hope you are feeling better soon Camán.


----------



## SINC

Wow, lots of action here this morning. I went to sleep last night at 8:00 p.m. and woke at 3:30 a.m. so got up and worked on SAP. After Ann and Crystal had left, I curled up on the couch and fell asleep around 8:00 a.m. and just now awoke. Yikes, that leaves me far behind for the day, but I must admit I feel much better for it.

I have to finish buying supplies for our trip to North Battleford on Sunday. The motor home is full of all but things like milk, eggs and bread which I like to buy fresh on Sunday morning before we leave. Bread in particular does not last long in hot weather. I use the oven of the stove to store bread, rolls, buns etc. as it has never been turned on and it makes a great spot. Same spot for extra dish towels and dish cloths.

Tomorrow is my meeting with my MP to discuss a couple of things with him, one being the new copyright bill so have to be at his office by 10:30 a.m. I finished shopping for our youngest son Matt's birthday gift. His birthday is on the 18th, mine on the 25th and grandson Jett on the 28th of June. Toss in Father's Day and it is a busy 10 days for our family.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Steve: I got a new batch of diverticulitis, inflammation of pocket in the lower bowel.
> I'm on a diet non-solid until Sunday. We will see if that helps.
> 
> Kim and Leslie: Good idea, but the problem is at the lower bowels where the ginger
> would have transformed to be anything but ginger, so it wont do any good and I can't
> eat solids anyway.


Actually it is a tea infusion, you don't eat the ginger... probably forgot to mention that... sorry!



Dr.G. said:


> "I agree with you 110%" Thank you, as well, Leslie. It's a big step and both of us are nervous and excited at the same time. Deborah and I look at is as "pay back time". While I grew up poor, she did not. Still, today, we are a well off middle-class family, with love and a big home (and lots of doxies) to share with a child or children in need. It is not going to be easy, but getting to where we are today has not been easy, so it shall just be a new experience for us both. We shall see. Merci, mon amie.


.
NOThing is easy on* 'The Road Less Travelled....' *


----------



## friend

screature said:


> Oh gosh, my mother-in law had to hospitalized for that a few years back. If you say new batch I presume you have had it before and know about the no nuts or seeds routine. I hope you are feeling better soon Camán.


Thanks Steve.
I was hospitalized last November and had a close call with the knife.
The inflammation had turned into a infection, but they managed to stop 
it just in the nick of time. Otherwise they said that I was looking at having
a part of my bowel removed. I'm fasting now, so that wont happen this time.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Actually it is a tea infusion, you don't eat the ginger... probably forgot to mention that... sorry!


Ah so.  Well, that could work. I love ginger and use it almost as often as garlic. 
I have had ginger tea before. I will get some tomorrow and give it a try.


----------



## Dr.G.

"NOThing is easy on 'The Road Less Travelled....' " How true, Leslie. Still, "that has made all the difference." Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I love ginger and use it almost as often as garlic. " Both are good for you, Caman. Good luck.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all, nice little presentation on dog training:

Ian Dunbar on dog-friendly dog training | Video on TED.com

Not sure if his approach would work with a Doxie...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all, nice little presentation on dog training:
> 
> Ian Dunbar on dog-friendly dog training | Video on TED.com
> 
> Not sure if his approach would work with a Doxie...........


Interesting. Not sure if it would work for a doxie, Rp.


----------



## friend

Nite all. 
My head is killing me.
Sleep might cure it,


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Hope that sleep helps your head. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Some people have told us that we are crazy to do this at this stage in our lives. One person actually said that we should "let other people care for these children". My wife's response was "Who are these other people? If not us, who then?" I like this response. I was always told that one of the greatest "mitzvahs" (Yiddish for "a good deed") a person could do is to help another person, other than a family member, who is in need. I guess providing a safe and loving home for a child in need would qualify for this mitzvah.
> 
> We shall see.


Well Marc, if you and Deborah are crazy for doing this, then it's the good kind of crazy. The kind of crazy that is needed to make crazy good things happen for someone that really needs it ....in order to make the crazy good things happen in their life and eventually the lives of others. 

A real pay it forward action if I've ever seen one. As I've just written about in another thread, you and Deborah are already an important part of someone else's life/future, but they just don't know it yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Well Marc, if you and Deborah are crazy for doing this, then it's the good kind of crazy. The kind of crazy that is needed to make crazy good things happen for someone that really needs it ....in order to make the crazy good things happen in their life and eventually the lives of others.
> 
> A real pay it forward action if I've ever seen one. As I've just written about in another thread, you and Deborah are already an important part of someone else's life/future, but they just don't know it yet.


Thank you ever so much for these kind words, Kim. Yes, in a way, it is a "pay it forward" sort of deed. Hopefully, we can help one child (or more) attain some sort of normal life at the onset of their life. Nature will have certain things hotwired, but Nurture can help to guide a child at an early age to give them some chance at a good life. Then, this child, as an adult, can pass on their abilities ............ and so on and so on and so on. We shall see.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, guess it is time to call it a night. Hope to be up early enough to make our classic TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well and at peace with yourself. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## screature

Good night Marc.... sleep tight...


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good night everyone else.


----------



## Ena

Closing the curtains soon here after a great day except for the trip to the dentist. He found three wee cavities. With people looking after their teeth better than in the past I think dentists really have to root around to find work. <groan>

Good night and good luck.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "NOThing is easy on 'The Road Less Travelled....' "  How true, Leslie. Still, "that has made all the difference." Paix, mon amie.


Isn't that the truth ...and what a wonderful difference it has been... oui? mon amie??



KC4 said:


> Well Marc, if you and Deborah are crazy for doing this, then it's the good kind of crazy. The kind of crazy that is needed to make crazy good things happen for someone that really needs it ....in order to make the crazy good things happen in their life and eventually the lives of others.
> 
> A real pay it forward action if I've ever seen one. As I've just written about in another thread, you and Deborah are already an important part of someone else's life/future, but they just don't know it yet.


big ditto on this , couldn't have said it better m'self Kim! :clap:



Ena said:


> Closing the curtains soon here after a great day except for the trip to the dentist. He found three wee cavities. With people looking after their teeth better than in the past I think dentists really have to root around to find work. <groan>
> 
> Good night and good luck.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. It appears I'm burning the candle at both ends.

I had a very interesting night tonight.

Most of you may not be aware, but I am adopted. I recently filed a request to receive identifying information to locate my natural mother. Today the forms I requested came in the mail today and we started the process of locating her. My wife (she used to be a private investigator) managed to locate my natural mother's sister. She called and the sister said she would inform my natural mother I had made contact. Within the hour we received a call from my natural mother and she spoke to my wife, since I didn't want to speak to her right away, not really sure if she even wanted to hear from me.

Needless to say, she was thrilled we contacted her and wanted me to call her. I picked up the phone and called my natural mother and had a very pleasant conversation for about an hour. I found some medical history and my lineage (I'm Welsh, English and Irish - sorry Don, no Scottish in me). She even informed me that she has been tracing the family history and has gone as far back as 1795 or so and she is going to give me copies of everything she has. I'm anxious to learn more.

Although I have never met her, it somehow felt very familiar yet foreign to speak to her. We agreed to meet sometime in the near future and even though at first I didn't intend to make contact, I have to say I am quite intrigued and excited to finally meet her. We shall see what happens next.

To be continued......


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. It appears I'm burning the candle at both ends.
> 
> I had a very interesting night tonight.
> 
> Most of you may not be aware, but I am adopted. I recently filed a request to receive identifying information to locate my natural mother. Today the forms I requested came in the mail today and we started the process of locating her. My wife (she used to be a private investigator) managed to locate my natural mother's sister. She called and the sister said she would inform my natural mother I had made contact. Within the hour we received a call from my natural mother and she spoke to my wife, since I didn't want to speak to her right away, not really sure if she even wanted to hear from me.
> 
> Needless to say, she was thrilled we contacted her and wanted me to call her. I picked up the phone and called my natural mother and had a very pleasant conversation for about an hour. I found some medical history and my lineage (I'm Welsh, English and Irish - sorry Don, no Scottish in me). She even informed me that she has been tracing the family history and has gone as far back as 1795 or so and she is going to give me copies of everything she has. I'm anxious to learn more.
> 
> Although I have never met her, it somehow felt very familiar yet foreign to speak to her. We agreed to meet sometime in the near future and even though at first I didn't intend to make contact, I have to say I am quite intrigued and excited to finally meet her. We shall see what happens next.
> 
> To be continued......


Oh how interesting Warren. No wonder you are still awake. Overload for your brain to process. I'm so glad the conversation went well....that must make you feel good. The family history thing will also be a treasure trove, I'm sure. 

Congratulations on successfully locating your natural mother. That is very cool.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you ever so much for these kind words, Kim. Yes, in a way, it is a "pay it forward" sort of deed. Hopefully, we can help one child (or more) attain some sort of normal life at the onset of their life. Nature will have certain things hotwired, but Nurture can help to guide a child at an early age to give them some chance at a good life. Then, this child, as an adult, can pass on their abilities ............ and so on and so on and so on. We shall see.
> 
> Paix, mon amie.


Good thinking my friend. 
And I agree with Kim. A brilliant thing to do. Kudos to ye. :clap:


----------



## friend

Warren: That is great news. What a fine start. :clap: Good luck and keep us posted. 
And you are Irish too.  I knew it, it shines through. 
Are you adopted parents both alive? Did you inform them on for hand?
I wonder if you could sleep after this. It must be very exciting for you, indeed.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 
It's raining like mad here, but it's still 12C at 7:20AM.
I'm going in to the hospital in 3,5 hours to go through things for the upcoming operation to my right elbow. Then I need to sort out the mess about mortgage 
on the apartment. The bank made a 180 on my ex mortgage and said that they 
never had promised her any such thing and furthermore, said the girl, I never did 
call you, it was not me. I asked who would use her name in a conversation and 
she saidmaybe I had contacted several banks. What a plonker!
I told her, in a calm voice, what I thought had happened. She had found out that 
her promise was in someway not OK with her bosses and now she was getting out
of it through denial. Oh no, she said. Oh yes, I responded and said, Goodbye to you.
What an awful little lier. But dealing with bank, hyenas and mad cows one must 
expect trouble and foul play. But the bahái Faith tells me to instantly forgive her, 
so she is in luck. I hope that she can forgive herself that easy.
.....................
Nur 7 / June 11

O God! Refresh and gladden my spirit. Purify my
heart. Illumine my powers. I lay my affairs in Thy
hand. Thou art my Guide and my refuge.
'Abdu'l-Bahá

Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy
laden, and I will give you rest.
Matthew 11:28


----------



## macdoodle

Warren! how wonderful for you! you have to be over the moon!! 

I am sure you are filled to the brim with questions, and of course it will all come about in due time, for now, just to know she is there and you have spoken is an immense etep!

Is she in your area? I could ask lots more but it is none of my business, and as excited as you are, can you, for a moment, put yourself in her shoes? This must be thrilling and yet most painful for her, to have found you will ease the ache in her heart, it may be deeply buried, but believe you me, it is there... she will be wondering if you hate her for having to give you up... and the secret love and wondering of all these years will be rewarded when you meet... I am so thrilled for you both, this does my heart good to hear this....

Bless you both... and thank the heavens above for your very clever wife!! :clap:

Waiting for the 'rest of the story'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your surgery on your elbow ............... and with your mortgage. Sorry to hear of your situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, that is fantastic news. I am thrilled for you. Hopefully, you shall be able to form a bond with your birth mom, and thus, have two moms. Bon chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Isn't that the truth ...and what a wonderful difference it has been... oui? mon amie??" Thank you, Leslie and Caman. I appreciate the kind words and thoughts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to get our TGIF Breakfast underway and ready for you when you rise and shine. It shall have all of your favorites, as well as few treats. Enjoy. Tea and coffee shall be freshly brewed throughout the day.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone.

Warren, no need to feel badly about no Scottish blood, it matters not to me. When I read your news I had a lump in my throat. That is so wonderful for you and to come so quickly is a real bonus. I hope you can take the time to know your birth Mom, all the while holding onto the great feelings you have for your adoptive parents. Much success of this part of your life's journey.

SAP is ready for consumption and begins with a couple of giggles this TGIF morning, the first being how important it can be to marry a good speller. That's followed by a motorist rescued by a swarm of bees and if you are a cat person (or not), how cats affect nearly everyone's life.

Thanks for the coffee Marc, I'm off to set up tomorrow's drivel.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

Thank you all for your wishes. Last night was very surreal indeed. Finding my natural mother is exciting and confusing at the same time. My adoptive mom passed away 13 years ago and I don't want to fill the void with my natural mother because she is my natural mother.

None the less, she explained to me the reason she gave me up, she wasn't able to provide me with a good life and she knew that someone else could. She also said ho much she loves me and is very excited to meet with me. The main reason for me contacting her was to obtain a medical history, but I can see it is going to go much further than that.

None the less, I hardly know her and I want to take it slow, meet the rest of the family to see if they are normal, mostly to protect my family. First and foremost, my boys come first and their safety is my number one proirity.


----------



## Dr.G.

When things in your life seem almost too much to handle, when 24 hours in a day are not enough, remember the mayonnaise jar and the beer.

A professor stood before his philosophy class and had some items in front of him. When the class began, wordlessly, he picked up a very large and empty mayonnaise jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls. He then asked the students if the jar was full.

They agreed that it was. 

So the professor then picked up a box of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles rolled into the open areas between the golf balls. He then asked the students again if the jar was full.

They agreed it was.

The professor next picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar. Of course, the sand filled up everything else. He asked once more if the jar was full. The students responded with a unanimous "Yes."

The professor then produced two cans of beer from under the table and poured the entire contents into the jar, effectively filling the empty space between the sand. 

The students laughed.

"Now," said the professor, as the laughter subsided, "I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. 

The golf balls are the important things--your family, your children, your health, your friends, and your favorite passions--things that if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. 

The pebbles are the other things that matter like your job, your house, your car. 

The sand is everything else--the small stuff."

"If you put the sand into the jar first," he continued, "there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for life. 

If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff, you will never have room for the things that are important to you. 

Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. Play with your children. 

Take time to get medical checkups. Take your partner out to dinner. Play another 18 holes. There will always be time to clean the house, and fix the disposal. Take care of the golf balls first, the things that really matter.

Set your priorities. The rest is just sand."

Then, one of the students raised her hand and inquired what the beer represented.

The professor smiled. "I'm glad you asked. It just goes to show you that no matter how full your life may seem, there's always room for a couple of beers."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. "None the less, I hardly know her and I want to take it slow, meet the rest of the family to see if they are normal, mostly to protect my family. First and foremost, my boys come first and their safety is my number one proirity." A wise decision. Still, you have made a real "life discovery" and I wish all the best for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Good Morning Shang Gang.

Wow, lots of news this morning!

That is so exiting Warren, I hope things work out to your liking.

Camán sorry to hear about your "little lier"woes, that would be so frustrating, good on you for staying calm. 

Thanks for the coffee Marc... sorry gotta go back to work now, just a quick how-di-do.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Warren, that is incredible news, but at the same time, I can see how it would be very strange for you. Still, I hope all continues to go well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve ............ Morning, Sonal. How is everyone today other than busy?


----------



## MaxPower

The one thing I am disappointed about is since I am an only child, I was hoping that I would have siblings. Unfortunately I was the only child she could have and I am now an only child on that side as well. Oh well such is life.

I will keep everyone posted to any developments as this saga unfolds.....


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast and coffee Marc. Hope your renos are going smoothly today (well, as smoothly as renos can go, that is) 

Warren - There are blood siblings and siblings-in law and then, there are honorary siblings - Framily, so to speak. I love my framily. They are the greatest. Looking forward to more news. I agree with your feelings that caution is the rule of the day.

Caman - Sorry to hear of the amazingly unprofessional bank representative. How frustrating. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. All ready for your road trip? 

Screature - Hurry up and get painting.


----------



## SINC

This morning is my meeting with my MP regarding the new copyright act. Just about to hop in the shower and toss on a sport coat and tie before I head downtown to his office. 

Then it's off to the Legion for a beer and lunch with our newest candidate for city council who wants to bend my ear about a few things. 

Once again yesterday, I turned down a group who approached me to run for mayor. I continue to be asked (third time in as many campaigns) and I continue to maintain my distance from any form of government.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> This morning is my meeting with my MP regarding the new copyright act. Just about to hop in the shower and toss on a sport coat and tie before I head downtown to his office.
> 
> Then it's off to the Legion for a beer and lunch with our newest candidate for city council who wants to bend my ear about a few things.
> 
> Once again yesterday, I turned down a group who approached me to run for mayor. I continue to be asked (third time in as many campaigns) and I continue to maintain my distance from any form of government.


I hear ya on than front Don. You would have no life of your own and no matter what you do someone will be pissed off with you. People have asked me because I work in communications and with political communications, would I ever consider running as a candidate. My response is always the same... "God No!"


----------



## macdoodle

Sadly Don and Steve, this is why we cannot get quality people in places of power, I recall that an Exc. of G Motors was asked why he didn't run for office, his success rate was great, and he said why would I take a position where, in order to 'cleanup' the mess half the people would have to be replaced, jobs consolidated for efficiency and others moved to jobs where they were more suited... ?? Half if not all, would hate me and I become a target for their shortcomings in life.... 
Never would the country stand for the overhaul that would have to be done to straighten things out for the good of all, that is why the people who can do the job won't.... 

I may not have it word for word as it was many years ago now, but around the time
Lee Iaccoca stepped up to the plate for Chrysler... 

So I fully understand your reluctance, and it is a shame because all that is needed are A Few Good Men' and women... ones that cannot be corrupted, that have 'no price' no matter what... <sigh> only in the movies I guess... or in hiding...


----------



## Dr.G.

Mayor Don has a nice ring to it. "Don, Don, he's our man ............ if he can't do it, nobody can." As they told Truman back in 1948, "Give 'em hell, Donny." 

I have been asked to be the candidate for the NDP and the Green Party here in St.John's East. I said no each time. I would not want to have to move to Ottawa and be a backbencher.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at poolside here in St.John's at 1PM. Amazing weather, with sunshine and blue skies. We had to put in a doxie pool to cool off the pup.


----------



## Ena

Warren, I feel privileged to have read about your remarkable story of finding your birth mother. Good luck with the rest of the journey.


----------



## MaxPower

Ena said:


> Warren, I feel privileged to have read about your remarkable story of finding your birth mother. Good luck with the rest of the journey.


It's been a whirlwind for sure. A lot of feelings and emotions. I just called my Dad (adoptive) to tell him of the news and he was very excited to hear about this. My parents have never discouraged me if I wanted to ind her and for the longest time, I never had any desire to do so because the people who raised me are my real parents, blood or not. My adoptive mother is technically my mother, and who knows we are on the path of forging a relationship, so time will tell how this turns out.

My Dad even went as far as saying he would like to meet my natural mother. Once we form some sort of a relationship, I will arrange that.

Unfortunately, my biological father knows nothing of me and I of him. Hopefully, I can get some type of information about him, but out of respect, I would never contact him.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It's been a whirlwind for sure. A lot of feelings and emotions. I just called my Dad (adoptive) to tell him of the news and he was very excited to hear about this. My parents have never discouraged me if I wanted to ind her and for the longest time, I never had any desire to do so because the people who raised me are my real parents, blood or not. My adoptive mother is technically my mother, and who knows we are on the path of forging a relationship, so time will tell how this turns out.
> 
> My Dad even went as far as saying he would like to meet my natural mother. Once we form some sort of a relationship, I will arrange that.
> 
> Unfortunately, my biological father knows nothing of me and I of him. Hopefully, I can get some type of information about him, but out of respect, I would never contact him.


Good for you, Warren. This is a very healthy and respectful way of dealing with a potentially difficult situation. I am truly pleased for you. I recall you saying that you were adopted when I first raised the possibility that Deborah and I were considering adoption, and then fostering when that route seemed to be closed to us. I hope all works out well for you and your newfound family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Hmmm... Mayor Sinclair. It rhymes.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm sure Don would make an excellent Mayor, however, I can understand his position. Remember Don is retired and has put in his time working and dealing with complaints, problems etc. He is more effective IMO in his current capacity as a sounding board for the people and not bound by a political agenda.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## macdoodle

Warren,you have been blessed to have loving parents, and by the sound of it are not resentful of you finding your birth mother, this indeed could be quite a wonderful experience for all ... your dad obviously has no issues meeting your birth mom... 

I think it is exciting for all concerned.... once trust has been established, it could be the beginning of a beautiful relationship, for your boys as well ....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Warren,you have been blessed to have loving parents, and by the sound of it are not resentful of you finding your birth mother, this indeed could be quite a wonderful experience for all ... your dad obviously has no issues meeting your birth mom...
> 
> I think it is exciting for all concerned.... once trust has been established, it could be the beginning of a beautiful relationship, for your boys as well ....


Leslie, you bring up an interesting point re Warren's two boys. I think that the situation needs to be handled gently with them until they can understand what this whole situation is all about re Warren's birth mom and the mom who raised him. Just my two cents.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, you bring up an interesting point re Warren's two boys. I think that the situation needs to be handled gently with them until they can understand what this whole situation is all about re Warren's birth mom and the mom who raised him. Just my two cents.


I have been explaining the situation to my oldest who is very intellectual. He somewhat understands this but as mentioned it is very confusing


----------



## Rps

Actually Warren, I think your maturity in this will serve your children well when the time comes that you decide they should meet. I would think that a rush of emotions are running through everybody's head right now, yours, your family, your adoptive parents and your birth mother .... from my reading, and I agree with Leslie, it is an honour that you would share this with us and I am envious of how you are handling this ... if I were your father I would be proud.... and it seems he is.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I have been explaining the situation to my oldest who is very intellectual. He somewhat understands this but as mentioned it is very confusing


A wise approach, Warren. It is a bit much for even you, and you are an adult, so time will help all of you come to understand and appreciate this reunion. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually Warren, I think your maturity in this will serve your children well when the time comes that you decide they should meet. I would think that a rush of emotions are running through everybody's head right now, yours, your family, your adoptive parents and your birth mother .... from my reading, and I agree with Leslie, it is an honour that you would share this with us and I am envious of how you are handling this ... if I were your father I would be proud.... and it seems he is.


An excellent point, Rp. :clap:


----------



## Ena

Snowbirds are in town for the Navy celebrations. Heard them and quickly went inside to grab my camera. Only managed to get this shot. Amazing show of skill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. Good pic. I have a shot of them with a telefoto lens, except it is on a slide, which I have to someday scan. 

How are you today?


----------



## Ena

I'm very well thanks. Great day outside which makes me happy. Going back outside once this tea break is over. 

Was pleasantly surprised that shot was captured with camera set to auto as jets move so fast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Ann. Actually, if you pan with a moving object, you can capture it as still, even a jet. A doxie is another matter, however.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Ann. Actually, if you pan with a moving object, you can capture it as still, even a jet. A doxie is another matter, however.


Doxies are faster than a speeding bullet is what I have heard.


----------



## SINC

I watched two Greyhounds today in the off lease area behind the Local. I gotta think they have to hold that speeding bullet record thing. My God the things just flew when chasing a lure. Wow!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Doxies are faster than a speeding bullet is what I have heard.


True, but they are scent hounds, whereas greyhounds and whippets are sighthounds and build for speed. Still, doxies are fast when they are running towards something they want ................ like supper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Come back soon to let us know how you are making out. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 
Cloudy here with 12C.
Feeling a wee bit better, but I can feel the head ache is creeping up on me.
Dylan and Siobhán is going to a family we know to work in their garden.
They will get $8.00/ hour and no taxes on that they have low earning. 
Maybe I should go too. :lmao:
..........
Nur 8 / June 12




_Do thou meditate on that which We have revealed 
unto thee, that thou mayest discover the purpose 
of God, thy Lord, and the Lord of all worlds. In 
these words the mysteries of Divine Wisdom 
have been treasured.
Bahá'u'lláh

Praise be to God, thy heart is engaged in the commemoration 
of God, thy soul is gladdened by the glad tidings of God and 
thou art absorbed in prayer. The state of prayer is the best 
conditions, for man is then associating with God. Prayer verily 
bestoweth life, particularly when offered in private 
and at times, such as midnight, when freed from daily cares. 
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, sorry to hear of your headache. That is one thing I am fortunate with as I hardly ever have a headache.

A great video on SAP this morning as 80-year-old Janey Cutler wows the judges on Britain's Got Talent. Enjoy! Also the revenge of a creditor preyed upon by a collection agency and do fish feel pain?

Now I am off to do a bunch of work so I can leave tomorrow morning on my trip to North Battleford. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. Sorry to hear of the return of your headache, Caman.

"Dylan and Siobhán is going to a family we know to work in their garden.
They will get $8.00/ hour and no taxes on that they have low earning." No taxes??? That is the sort of job I would like ............ no taxes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I should get breakfast ready for one and all. No rush, it shall be there, hot and fresh, when you awaken ............ wherever you are this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

dr.g. said:


> "dylan and siobhán is going to a family we know to work in their garden.
> They will get $8.00/ hour and no taxes on that they have low earning." no taxes??? That is the sort of job i would like ............ No taxes.


.........
.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and Marc. 

The head ache has actually gone for now. :clap:
I'm also trying my first cup of coffee for 4 days.
Nice brewed Marc, thanks.
We'll see how it goes. 

Going to the shop for some groceries at 3PM and I'll try
to clean the bathroom before that. Still taking it a wee bit easy though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad you liked the coffee. If I don't have a cup in the morning, I have a headache by noon. Guess I am addicted.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc and Don, good afternoon Caman. Nice piece on the debt collection in SAP today Don. Makes one smile. I have been harassed many times by agencies, with a common last name like mine you get tons of calls. What drives me crazy is all the collection agency had to do was go back to the client company and they would know its not me. All they do is grab a phone book and call and if you sound close they continue to harass you. I had a classic case with a company that stated I owed them, oddly enough and as in your story, $80. I got hounded and hounded, finally I had had enough and contacted the credit collection's management , of course I had to go the the company who had said I owed the money. What was interesting is that that company actually owed me $80...... go figure..... after many calls I finally got me refund.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How are you today? How are Gail and Cruzer making out as a team?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I've had this nagging cough for the last 4 days that I can't seem to shake, but it is getting better. And you?

Gail and Cruzer are getting better each day. In fact, when I'm not walking with them, he behaves the best. I guess I know my place.....


----------



## Dr.G.

We found a good home for Bubbles, the last of our pups from this litter. We hate to see her go, since she is a show dog going to a pet home in Corner Brook, which is on the west coast of NL, but it was the best thing for her. As much as we love and cherish her, it is in her best interest to go to a home where she can be the center of attention. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

I guess it would be hard not to be attached to them. With dogguides they have foster families, I bet letting them go is tough in that situation as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess it would be hard not to be attached to them. With dogguides they have foster families, I bet letting them go is tough in that situation as well.


True, since we were there from her birth. Still, it is best for her, even if she won't be shown. 

Good point about fostering, since this is something that was discussed in our training class. Foster parents have to realize that it may be in the best interest of the child to be reunited with their parent/parents, or to be adopted by another family. It is the reality of the system here in NL.


----------



## screature

Good morning Marc, Don, Camán and Rp. Glad to here you are feeling better. How did your elbow pre-surgery appointment go? What is the trouble with your elbow anyway?

Grey and rainy here today, guess I won't be getting much yard work done today unless it clears up later. I have a little carpentry work to do today on my easel and taboret, I guess that will have to be my project for the early part of the day. I guess I missed breakfast this morning... Oh well, what's on the menu for lunch? Hope every one has a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Lunch will be made to order for you. What would you like? You need some good food to start you on your projects. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Thanks Marc... How about a Philly cheese steak sandwich (the only thing I like with the word Philly attached to it.  )


----------



## macdoodle

Mornin' All 
Well I have a situation here that has had me furious since last night. 

A friend picked up something for me in the states since they don't ship to Canada, and offered to mail it from her home. This all went well. 
I went to the bank (ATB) and got a bank draft for the $$ and mailed it to her, it was drawn on the Bank of America international bank draft.... 
Her bank wouldn't accept it and told her to go to the B of Am down the street, the teller there told her it was nothing but a worthless piece of paper and this was fraud, they took her phone # and my name (on the MO anyway) and told her I was to be charged with fraud.... (120.00 hardly seems likely to be fraudulent). and she would be charged with passing a counterfeit cheque.... she is beside herself with fear.

I am ready to spit nails, now my friend thinks I tried to cheat her, I told her to keep the package until I could get it straightened out... 

As for them wanting to charge me for fraud I told her to give them my phone # and address, and sent her the name of the bank and the manager, and told her to please go down to the bank (they kept the Draft BTW) and tell them to 'bring it on!' I told this to the lady at the bank call center and she said absolutely, tell them to start an international incident for $120.00 and since 'sueing' seems to be their national sport,(her words not mine) we can jump into that if it goes any distance... 

My main thing is that I have been humiliated to my friend, and all because she wouldn't give me her bank # to make a direct deposit... 
i also know how suspicious they are about cheques, I thought this was a good way around that. 

So sorry for dumping, but I have to vent somewhere, any thoughts before i go to the bank monday?? (or call the man at that bank (Ido have his address, but will give it to my manager, he can call to find out what is going on... I am going to take the emails so he can inform the US manager what was said.... beejacon


----------



## screature

Hi Leslie, that is crazy!!

When you say you went to the bank (ATB) what is ATB, is that the same as an ATM? If so which bank owns the ATB.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Marc... How about a Philly cheese steak sandwich (the only thing I like with the word Philly attached to it.  )



Coming right up, Steve. You don't like Philly-brand cream cheese on a bagel????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing story, Leslie. That is such an insane situation. Good luck in your fight.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Steve. You don't like Philly-brand cream cheese on a bagel????????????


Thanks Marc!

Philly-brand cream cheese will do in a pinch if that is all there is. I never buy the stuff, I buy my cream cheese from local (well smaller dairies anyway) producers. I find the smaller dairies produce a creamier and tastier product. I guess I am a bit of a cream cheese snob, which all started back in my twenties when I was baking cheese cakes quite a lot (haven't eaten them for over 10 years now though) ( I had marriage proposals from men because of my cheese cakes :lmao and I started with Philly, but the cakes would come out dry and not very creamy at all. I switched over to the small dairy producers and the difference was incredible, the cakes were smooth as silk and absolutely sinful.


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> Hi Leslie, that is crazy!!
> 
> When you say you went to the bank (ATB) what is ATB, is that the same as an ATM? If so which bank owns the ATB.


ATB is the Alberta Treasury Branch, it is a provincial bank, but it is on the master file for banks authorized to use B of US Drafts,/ Money orders, if they had checked it out instead of hurling accusations they would have seen that....

Now i have to go to the bank on Monday and talk to the manager... this is like something out of a spy novel....


----------



## MaxPower

screature said:


> Philly-brand cream cheese will do in a pinch if that is all there is. I never buy the stuff, I buy my cream cheese from local (well smaller dairies anyway) producers. I find the smaller dairies produce a creamier and tastier product. I guess I am a bit of a cream cheese snob, which all started back in my twenties when I was baking cheese cakes quite a lot (haven't eaten them for over 10 years now though) ( I had marriage proposals from men because of my cheese cakes :lmao and I started with Philly, but the cakes would come out dry and not very creamy at all. I switched over to the small dairy producers and the difference was incredible, the cakes were smooth as silk and absolutely sinful.


Would you marry me?


----------



## screature

Sorry Warren, I am spoken for now.


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> ATB is the Alberta Treasury Branch, it is a provincial bank, but it is on the master file for banks authorized to use B of US Drafts,/ Money orders, if they had checked it out instead of hurling accusations they would have seen that....
> 
> Now i have to go to the bank on Monday and talk to the manager... this is like something out of a spy novel....


Wow unbelievable, I wonder what possibly went wrong. I sure hope you get it sorted out and regain "face" with your friend. Good Luck


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!



Dr.G. said:


> We found a good home for Bubbles, the last of our pups from this litter. We hate to see her go, since she is a show dog going to a pet home in Corner Brook, which is on the west coast of NL, but it was the best thing for her. As much as we love and cherish her, it is in her best interest to go to a home where she can be the center of attention. Such is Life.


Sorry to hear that you are sad about letting Bubbles go to another home. Like you said, it is the best thing for her and she will be very happy, loved and the center of attention. 

Thanks for breakfast! Especially the coffee! 


macdoodle said:


> Mornin' All
> Well I have a situation here that has had me furious since last night.
> 
> A friend picked up something for me in the states since they don't ship to Canada, and offered to mail it from her home. This all went well.
> I went to the bank (ATB) and got a bank draft for the $$ and mailed it to her, it was drawn on the Bank of America international bank draft....
> Her bank wouldn't accept it and told her to go to the B of Am down the street, the teller there told her it was nothing but a worthless piece of paper and this was fraud, they took her phone # and my name (on the MO anyway) and told her I was to be charged with fraud.... (120.00 hardly seems likely to be fraudulent). and she would be charged with passing a counterfeit cheque.... she is beside herself with fear.
> 
> I am ready to spit nails, now my friend thinks I tried to cheat her, I told her to keep the package until I could get it straightened out...
> 
> As for them wanting to charge me for fraud I told her to give them my phone # and address, and sent her the name of the bank and the manager, and told her to please go down to the bank (they kept the Draft BTW) and tell them to 'bring it on!' I told this to the lady at the bank call center and she said absolutely, tell them to start an international incident for $120.00 and since 'sueing' seems to be their national sport,(her words not mine) we can jump into that if it goes any distance...
> 
> My main thing is that I have been humiliated to my friend, and all because she wouldn't give me her bank # to make a direct deposit...
> i also know how suspicious they are about cheques, I thought this was a good way around that.
> 
> So sorry for dumping, but I have to vent somewhere, any thoughts before i go to the bank monday?? (or call the man at that bank (Ido have his address, but will give it to my manager, he can call to find out what is going on... I am going to take the emails so he can inform the US manager what was said.... beejacon


WOW! THat is an amazing story - all over $120! I think your emails and receipts are all the ammo you need to get this straightened out. I would be angry too. 



screature said:


> Philly-brand cream cheese will do in a pinch if that is all there is. I never buy the stuff, I buy my cream cheese from local (well smaller dairies anyway) producers. I find the smaller dairies produce a creamier and tastier product. I guess I am a bit of a cream cheese snob, which all started back in my twenties when I was baking cheese cakes quite a lot (haven't eaten them for over 10 years now though) ( I had marriage proposals from men because of my cheese cakes :lmao and I started with Philly, but the cakes would come out dry and not very creamy at all. I switched over to the small dairy producers and the difference was incredible, the cakes were smooth as silk and absolutely sinful.


MMMMMM.. Cheeeeese. Do you bake the fluffy or the heavy kind? Got recipes? 


MaxPower said:


> Would you marry me?


Hah! SnOOrt! Verrry funny.


----------



## MLeh

Leslie: that is absolutely insane. Good luck on Monday.

I bet your friend is quite scared with being charged with passing a counterfeit cheque too, so I hope for both your sakes it gets cleared up very quickly.

I do a lot of stuff with bank drafts and I know that the banks are absolutely paranoid about these things being bogus. Fortunately I live in a small community, so when I walk into our local bank with a large money order or bank draft I just have to wave at the bank manager and she comes over and approves it. Otherwise there is a whole bunch of verification that needs to go on and they 'hold' it for quite a while. Can't just get it 'cashed'. Problem probably originated with her bank refusing to accept it - it's a lot easier to get these things approved if you have a relationship with the bank, and they know they can recover the amount from your account. I can actually see why a bank where she doesn't have an account would be a bit hesitant, but the whole 'counterfeit' thing is just a bit over the top without having actually gone through the verification process with the issuing bank.

Anyway ... good luck, and make sure you tell them to verify it with the issuing bank. That should clear it all up. Eventually.


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> Wow unbelievable, I wonder what possibly went wrong. I sure hope you get it sorted out and regain "face" with your friend. Good Luck


Amazingly i had a sort of same thing with Apple when I bought my Mac, but they didn't know that a MO in Canada does not have an account # on it and they called because of that, I told them it was cash, not drawn on an account, I had my computer in short order. Are Money Orders different in the states? They wouldn't ship because they thought I would cancel the cheque and they were waiting 15 days first to be sure it cleared, had I not called them I would have never discovered the hold -up. but that is the only time until now I have had a concern, it may be because it is the southern states, I have no idea, I send to Texas all the time and have for 15 years MO to register my pedigree animals, they have never been questioned... 
I am at a loss to understand this for sure.... must be different in the US ....



screature said:


> Thanks Marc!
> 
> Philly-brand cream cheese will do in a pinch if that is all there is. I never buy the stuff, I buy my cream cheese from local (well smaller dairies anyway) producers. I find the smaller dairies produce a creamier and tastier product. I guess I am a bit of a cream cheese snob, which all started back in my twenties when I was baking cheese cakes quite a lot (haven't eaten them for over 10 years now though) ( I had marriage proposals from men because of my cheese cakes :lmao and I started with Philly, but the cakes would come out dry and not very creamy at all. I switched over to the small dairy producers and the difference was incredible, the cakes were smooth as silk and absolutely sinful.


I never use Philly in my cheesecake, I too prefer the less known cream cheese, I make a cake that has 5 lbs of cheese in it, I don't make it often (usually if I go to a dinner at someones home and they ask me to bring something, I do dessert and I make the crust our of Graham and crushed almonds and pecans, I line a bunt pan and it is all crusted when I turn it out, sometimes I put a small vase in the center of the cake with a carnation or a sweetheart rose in it... and I have made my crust as above adding a wee bit of chocolate to bring out the flavor .... I also do pumpkin cheesecake for holidays ...


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks for all your concern and support, I am sure it will not come to an international incident, but I tell you I am angry enough to let it! :lmao:

Had Jane given me her bank info it would have been in her account 2 weeks ago... 

How in the world can you prove it is not fake? I am at a loss about this stuff, i couldn't imagine cheating someone and cannot believe anyone wouldn't check if they thought there was a problem.... when I worked in the bank and something seemed suspicious, we went to the bank manager, he would then come out and see to it, or take the person into his office ... the thing is she took time from work to do this for me and ended up being scared out of her wits! 

I didn't know there was such a thing as fake MO's shows you how out of tune with the criminal element I am, they told her there were typo's over my name.... I have the receipt for this, and don't see anything like that... (very puzzling) still upset... will see what happens on Monday.... thanks for listening...


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> MMMMMM.. Cheeeeese. Do you bake the fluffy or the heavy kind? Got recipes?


Neither really. They are very creamy, almost the consistency of ice cream.

You know it has been so long since I last made one I probably don't. But really in the end my experience has been it isn't so much the recipe but the quality of the cream cheese that makes all the difference and the preparation. Proper blending of the ingredients is a must for that silky smooth totally melt in your mouth experience.


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> Thanks for all your concern and support, I am sure it will not come to an international incident, but I tell you I am angry enough to let it! :lmao:
> 
> Had Jane given me her bank info it would have been in her account 2 weeks ago...
> 
> How in the world can you prove it is not fake? I am at a loss about this stuff, i couldn't imagine cheating someone and cannot believe anyone wouldn't check if they thought there was a problem.... when I worked in the bank and something seemed suspicious, we went to the bank manager, he would then come out and see to it, or take the person into his office ... the thing is she took time from work to do this for me and ended up being scared out of her wits!
> 
> I didn't know there was such a thing as fake MO's shows you how out of tune with the criminal element I am, they told her there were typo's over my name.... I have the receipt for this, and don't see anything like that... (very puzzling) still upset... will see what happens on Monday.... thanks for listening...


Can you do a Bank transfer of funds internationally? If you can, I have found this to be just about the easiest way to send someone money. That is how I sent Don (SINC) the money for the iPod Touch that I bought from him and I think it couldn't be any easier or more secure.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, but the person has to give you their bank info ... I offered this, but not knowing me except on the internet, she might have been concerned about giving out the information, I assured her when you give out the bank account # no one can withdraw, only deposit, I think this is what stopped her, I may just get my bank manager to call her, then her bank, and deposit it right there, and stop payment on the other draft, not sure how this could be done, but will find a way around this somehow... 

I have calmed down from last night, but I still feel awful for her torment from the bank, 

What kind of society have we created anyhow.... it is filled with so much fear on so many levels, it scares me at times.... it seems everyone assumes you are out to cheat them before they check it out.... I am still stinging from the 'fraud' and counterfeit allegations, and that they were going to charge her for trying to pass off this draft.... 

i am just devastated to be honest.... 
i am hoping the bank manager can call her and just put it right into her account.... and reassure her that there was nothing bogus about the draft.... just her bank being inefficient.... XX)

oh well better days ahead... I hope!!


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> *Yes, but the person has to give you their bank info *...


Ok, well this must be different from a domestic Bank transfer of funds because within Canada all I need is the person's name and e-mail address, no bank information is shared at all.


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> Ok, well this must be different from a domestic Bank transfer of funds because within Canada all I need is the person's name and e-mail address, no bank information is shared at all.


oH, I know what you are talking about now, sadly my bank does not offer this service, only on-line banking, sure would have saved a lot of hassle if it could have been done this way, but not sure if it works internationally or just within your own country... 

Good thought though, I might have to go to a regular bank and pay the big service fees if this is the only way, I don't think you pay fees if it is just a savings account, not sure, but a good way to go.... thanks for the idea!! Never thought of this....


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Marc!
> 
> Philly-brand cream cheese will do in a pinch if that is all there is. I never buy the stuff, I buy my cream cheese from local (well smaller dairies anyway) producers. I find the smaller dairies produce a creamier and tastier product. I guess I am a bit of a cream cheese snob, which all started back in my twenties when I was baking cheese cakes quite a lot (haven't eaten them for over 10 years now though) ( I had marriage proposals from men because of my cheese cakes :lmao and I started with Philly, but the cakes would come out dry and not very creamy at all. I switched over to the small dairy producers and the difference was incredible, the cakes were smooth as silk and absolutely sinful.


Sorry for the confusion. Philly-brand cream cheese is NOT to be mistaken for Philadelphia Cream Cheese. Phil MacDoogle has a local dairy farm here in St.John's. Everyone just calls his cream cheese "Philly cream cheese" or "Philly-brand cream cheese", since it has a picture of his face on the front lid. His cream cheese is one of the top ten cc's in the Northern Hemisphere, according to the International Institute for the Preservation of Cream Cheese and Dachshund Standards.

So, relax and enjoy your bagel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim.

"Sorry to hear that you are sad about letting Bubbles go to another home. Like you said, it is the best thing for her and she will be very happy, loved and the center of attention. 

Thanks for breakfast! Especially the coffee! "

Yes, she is going to a home with a 15 pound 5-year old male Shih Tzu. Since she is 14 pounds, he will be the boss ............... for another few months. He is lonely, since their mini-doxie died. Bubbles will have company, since she is used to being around 6 adult doxies. They have a great deal of land and are active, so she will be taken out, since Oscar, the Shih Tzu, is not much of a hiker. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

macdoodle said:


> Yes, but the person has to give you their bank info ... I offered this, but not knowing me except on the internet, she might have been concerned about giving out the information, I assured her when you give out the bank account # no one can withdraw, only deposit, I think this is what stopped her, I may just get my bank manager to call her, then her bank, and deposit it right there, and stop payment on the other draft, not sure how this could be done, but will find a way around this somehow...
> 
> I have calmed down from last night, but I still feel awful for her torment from the bank,
> 
> What kind of society have we created anyhow.... it is filled with so much fear on so many levels, it scares me at times.... it seems everyone assumes you are out to cheat them before they check it out.... I am still stinging from the 'fraud' and counterfeit allegations, and that they were going to charge her for trying to pass off this draft....
> 
> i am just devastated to be honest....
> i am hoping the bank manager can call her and just put it right into her account.... and reassure her that there was nothing bogus about the draft.... just her bank being inefficient.... XX)
> 
> oh well better days ahead... I hope!!


There are so many internet scams involving bank transfers and such it's no wonder this got all out of proportion.

Since you don't know your "friend" except over the internet, she doesn't know you either. You also don't know who she might have spoken to about the pending transaction, you don't know her relationship with her bank, she might have offered to do this for you, but later felt "put-upon" when she realized that the money would have to go through her. She probably didn't have the money to spare and now is upset that she has to wait and complained to someone who told her (friends are wonderful for cheering you up aren't they? ) that it was obvious you were trying to scam her.

Then along came your unfamiliar piece of paper - I've never seen a bank draft from another country - have you? - so she went to her bank and very timidly asked if it was worth anything since her "friends" - see above - all conferred and agreed that it was a worthless fake. Don't you know that to anyone in Texas, Alberta is a figment or someone's imagination, or else why aren't we using US currency or at least Bank of America checks?

So you see, there is a lot of grey area and probably a whole book of things she left out while accusing you of trying to scam her. As it turns out, you can't trust her either, so 
tell her to return the goods to where she got them and forget about it. 

I know $120 seems like a lot more money than you want to throw away, but I was taught long ago to value my time and energy more than money and if this was happening to me, I'd kiss it goodbye and move on to other things.

Just my 2¢ worth, Margaret


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Got all my errand running done in the nick of time, since it's pouring out. 

It's also Woofstock this weekend, and the street by my building has been closed off for it. I imagine that my entire neighbourhood now smells like wet dog.


----------



## macdoodle

winwintoo said:


> There are so many internet scams involving bank transfers and such it's no wonder this got all out of proportion.
> 
> Since you don't know your "friend" except over the internet, she doesn't know you either. You also don't know who she might have spoken to about the pending transaction, you don't know her relationship with her bank, she might have offered to do this for you, but later felt "put-upon" when she realized that the money would have to go through her. She probably didn't have the money to spare and now is upset that she has to wait and complained to someone who told her (friends are wonderful for cheering you up aren't they? ) that it was obvious you were trying to scam her.
> 
> Then along came your unfamiliar piece of paper - I've never seen a bank draft from another country - have you? - so she went to her bank and very timidly asked if it was worth anything since her "friends" - see above - all conferred and agreed that it was a worthless fake. Don't you know that to anyone in Texas, Alberta is a figment or someone's imagination, or else why aren't we using US currency or at least Bank of America checks?
> 
> So you see, there is a lot of grey area and probably a whole book of things she left out while accusing you of trying to scam her. As it turns out, you can't trust her either, so
> tell her to return the goods to where she got them and forget about it.
> 
> I know $120 seems like a lot more money than you want to throw away, but I was taught long ago to value my time and energy more than money and if this was happening to me, I'd kiss it goodbye and move on to other things.
> 
> Just my 2¢ worth, Margaret


thanks for your input Margaret, but to be correct, she didn't accuse me of trying to scam her, the Bank accused me of trying to scam her and them....
The kept the MO and I will be darned if they are going to keep the $$. 
I didn't ask her to get these things as much as she offered, I told her I would send her a MO it was there 2 weeks before the 'goods' but she wouldn't cash it, had she just deposited it into her bank instead of 'cashing' it there would have not been a problem, 
I am afraid i am not quite so cynical but I do get where you are coming from.... 
They don't want cheques, even a certified cheque is suspect, and it is getting worse, if you don't have a credit card you are suspect, if you pay by cash they don't understand it, I only get what I can pay for at the time, I still save up before I make a purchase, because that gives me time to decide if I really want it.... 
So I will not be kissing this goodbye, it has become a matter of principle, they say I gave a counterfeit to my friend, and this is just not so... if I forgot it, I would lose a friendship for something I did not do wrong..... and neither did she..... 

I may be wrong here , but that is how I see it,.... my bank will talk to the B of A on Monday, I have the receipts and all the emails telling what the bank told her ...

And to answer your query, yes, I have seen foreign Money orders, and my bank here just deposited it into my bank account after looking up the branch etc. Some were from the states and a couple over the years from Germany , France and Austria.... 
I have never had them questioned here.... perhaps the key word here is 'deposit' who knows.


----------



## MLeh

macdoodle said:


> perhaps the key word here is 'deposit' who knows.


Definitely fewer alarm bells go off with a deposit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Got all my errand running done in the nick of time, since it's pouring out.
> 
> It's also Woofstock this weekend, and the street by my building has been closed off for it. I imagine that my entire neighbourhood now smells like wet dog.



Evening, Sonal. 

One of our doxie pups, Lew, that was bought by a couple in TO, are taking him to “the summer of canine love” event. Would love to be there. Nearest thing we have to that here in St.John's is the annual Weiner Walk. Nearly 100 doxies, large and small, come to meet once a year at Bowering Park. Usually, 10% of these doxies are either our dogs, or were bred by us.

Still, Woofstock is the place to be in North America for a canine gathering.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone...


----------



## friend

winwintoo said:


> Just my 2¢ worth, Margaret


How do we know that's real money eh?  :lmao:


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry for the confusion. Philly-brand cream cheese is NOT to be mistaken for Philadelphia Cream Cheese. Phil MacDoogle has a local dairy farm here in St.John's. Everyone just calls his cream cheese "Philly cream cheese" or "Philly-brand cream cheese", since it has a picture of his face on the front lid. His cream cheese is one of the top ten cc's in the Northern Hemisphere, according to the International Institute for the Preservation of Cream Cheese and Dachshund Standards.
> 
> So, relax and enjoy your bagel.


Oh Ok, when you said Philly brand I just thought of Philadelphia cream cheese. I presume then Philly brand is a cut above Philadelphia cream cheese.


----------



## friend

Leslie: That is just so wrong. I have had bank drafts from Ireland with to Sweden and England 
and they've asked me to wait for it to clear, which they said could take up to 2 weeks, but I have 
never run into any more problems then that. For transferring money to Anna I use internet banking,
from my account to hers and all done by me own. Cashing a foreign check can be tricky, but is still 
possible. But being accused of fraud. Well I never..... What utter rubbish, how dare they. Shame on them.

Evening Steve and Diana. How are things?


----------



## screature

Good Camán thanks for asking, how's your head, tummy and elbow? (Geesh, sounds like we are at the retirement home. :lmao: )


----------



## friend

Actually I feel pretty good now, thanks for asking Steve. 
I think the worst is over.


----------



## screature

friend said:


> Actually I feel pretty good now, thanks for asking Steve.
> I think the worst is over.


That's great! Glad to hear it.


----------



## kps

macdoodle said:


> Mornin' All
> Well I have a situation here that has had me furious since last night.
> 
> A friend picked up something for me in the states since they don't ship to Canada, and offered to mail it from her home. This all went well.
> I went to the bank (ATB) and got a bank draft for the $$ and mailed it to her, it was drawn on the Bank of America international bank draft....
> Her bank wouldn't accept it and told her to go to the B of Am down the street, the teller there told her it was nothing but a worthless piece of paper and this was fraud, they took her phone # and my name (on the MO anyway) and told her I was to be charged with fraud.... (120.00 hardly seems likely to be fraudulent). and she would be charged with passing a counterfeit cheque.... she is beside herself with fear.
> 
> I am ready to spit nails, now my friend thinks I tried to cheat her, I told her to keep the package until I could get it straightened out...
> 
> As for them wanting to charge me for fraud I told her to give them my phone # and address, and sent her the name of the bank and the manager, and told her to please go down to the bank (they kept the Draft BTW) and tell them to 'bring it on!' I told this to the lady at the bank call center and she said absolutely, tell them to start an international incident for $120.00 and since 'sueing' seems to be their national sport,(her words not mine) we can jump into that if it goes any distance...
> 
> My main thing is that I have been humiliated to my friend, and all because she wouldn't give me her bank # to make a direct deposit...
> i also know how suspicious they are about cheques, I thought this was a good way around that.
> 
> So sorry for dumping, but I have to vent somewhere, any thoughts before i go to the bank monday?? (or call the man at that bank (Ido have his address, but will give it to my manager, he can call to find out what is going on... I am going to take the emails so he can inform the US manager what was said.... beejacon


Reminds me of the time, a little over a year ago, when I was selling my 12" Macbook Pro. The interested party was in Edmonton and wanted the laptop sent to her work and pay using a bank draft/money order drawn on ATB.

Well I never heard of ATB at that time and my Spidy senses started to activate. However I did agree on the stipulation that I will not ship until it clears.

When the buyer agreed, I started to feel better about it but when she asked if I could re-route it to the US I was ready to call it quits,but still I I replied and said no, I'll ship to Canada only. Yet again, the buyer agreed.

While I waited for the Canada Post to deliver the money order, I googled her work, work address and the ATB. Nothing unusual there and so I waited.

Once I received the money order, I deposited it to my acct. and also sent a fax with a copy to the ATB branch from which it originated (thanks again to google).

The next day I received a confirmation fax from the ATB branch and it became apparent that all should be well. At that point I decided to risk it and shipped the computer over night to a very happy recipient.

The ecstatic new owner informed me that the computer arrived safely and was for her boyfriend in Haity who was doing missionary work there. Now it made sense as to why she wanted it shipped to Florida.

Although the earlier communication appeared suspicious, doing due diligence and polite communication proved otherwise.

Sad to think that if ATB and Bank of Am are partnered, why the authenticity of the money order could not have been ascertained quickly and easily on the spot. It took me, an ordinary individual less than 24hrs to do so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...


Evening, Diane. How are you doing these days?

Evening everyone else. A nice sunset here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

kps said:


> Sad to think that if ATB and Bank of Am are partnered, why the authenticity of the money order could not have been ascertained quickly and easily on the spot. It took me, an ordinary individual less than 24hrs to do so.


Maybe I am below ordinary, (I do have some strange insights that make people wonder sometimes... ) :lmao:

Yes, the bank should have been able to verify it quickly and accurately, I am sure Monday will put the whole thing to rest....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Maybe I am below ordinary, (I do have some strange insights that make people wonder sometimes... ) :lmao:
> 
> Yes, the bank should have been able to verify it quickly and accurately, I am sure Monday will put the whole thing to rest....


Yes, hopefully this will all be put to rest on Monday. We shall see. Of course, if this fails, remember that the Cafe Chez Marc delivers to all the federal prisons via Doxie Express. Just in case ................  Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Hi Diane, nice to see you here.

kps, that's quite a tale, thanks for sharing it. Only thing I ever sold was my iPod Touch to Steve (screature). I shipped it to him so he could check it out and then he paid me. I had a feeling he was a stand up guy and I am usually a pretty good judge of people once I have been associated with them for a while. Got a feeling I would do the same with you kps.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, hopefully this will all be put to rest on Monday. We shall see. Of course, if this fails, remember that the Cafe Chez Marc delivers to all the federal prisons via Doxie Express. Just in case ................  Paix, mon amie.


:lmao::lmao::lmao: does Sing Sing mean there are lots of choirs or quartets....:lmao:


sing, sing, sing, sing, .... everybody's got to sing..... (remember tis one anyone??)

I hope you will recall my love of med fat smoked meat Marc, and send along a good supply....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao: does Sing Sing mean there are lots of choirs or quartets....:lmao:
> 
> 
> sing, sing, sing, sing, .... everybody's got to sing..... (remember tis one anyone??)
> 
> I hope you will recall my love of med fat smoked meat Marc, and send along a good supply....


Laugh if you will, but going "up the river" is no laughing matter. Still, we would deliver what you request. You could share a cell with Baby Tuffy, the only one of our doxies to do hard time. Notice the face on her ...... tough as nails. Bonne chance, mon amie.

YouTube - Sing Sing Prison Video.


----------



## SINC

A sneak peek at our supper for Monday evening in North Battleford:


----------



## macdoodle

well with a face like that i could be out in a few days, they could never believe me guilty!

i will take those sandwiches too Marc, i am getting hungry looking at them ...I got some pumpernickel bread yesterday, and will split and fry a couple of sausages( butterfly them) add some mustard and believe i am having smoked meat.... sad substitute, but it's all I have!! 

If they send me 'up the river' I hope it is the lazy river the Mills brothers sang about....


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> A sneak peek at our supper for Monday evening in North Battleford:


MMMMM- Bacon wrapped filets... Don't overcook 'em!


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Nite all.


 nite Caman, hope you are feeling much better after a good night's sleep.... :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, we have started a petition to get the Governor of the State of New York to commute your sentence and have you sent back to Canada. Hopefully, everyone here in The Shang will sign the petition. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Stone walls do not a prison make, Nor iron bars a cage" -- Richard Lovelace from "To Althea, from Prison"


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Nite all.





Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, we have started a petition to get the Governor of the State of New York to commute your sentence and have you sent back to Canada. Hopefully, everyone here in The Shang will sign the petition. We shall see.



love your little doggie...thanks Marc, I will wait to see if I am in the soup first... 
I know it is a big error of judgement from the bank of America.... hopefully they will see this and offer Jane an apology for all the trouble they caused her... 
I am not thinking she will ever trust me or other Canadians again.... even tho the error is from her bank... <sigh> but then maybe it will be fine... X (fingers crossed)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> love your little doggie...thanks Marc, I will wait to see if I am in the soup first...
> I know it is a big error of judgement from the bank of America.... hopefully they will see this and offer Jane an apology for all the trouble they caused her...
> I am not thinking she will ever trust me or other Canadians again.... even tho the error is from her bank... <sigh> but then maybe it will be fine... X (fingers crossed)


Good luck, Leslie. We are all pulling for you. :-(


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> MMMMM- Bacon wrapped filets... Don't overcook 'em!


Place on grill and wait for the psssst, turn them and let em psssst again, then serve.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> well with a face like that i could be out in a few days, they could never believe me guilty!
> 
> i will take those sandwiches too Marc, i am getting hungry looking at them ...I got some pumpernickel bread yesterday, and will split and fry a couple of sausages( butterfly them) add some mustard and believe i am having smoked meat.... sad substitute, but it's all I have!!
> 
> If they send me 'up the river' I hope it is the lazy river the Mills brothers sang about....


Sing Sing Correctional Facility is a maximum security prison in the Village of Ossining, Town of Ossining, in upstate New York, along the Hudson River.

YouTube - Up a lazy river - The Mills Brothers


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night. Sunday Brunch comes early these days. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May this find you and your family well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good night everyone else.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Place on grill and wait for the psssst, turn them and let em psssst again, then serve.


Yup! Hee Hee! Perfect!


----------



## KC4

I went for a long walk today and guess what I saw? 
(or what saw me?)


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Hi Diane, nice to see you here.
> 
> kps, that's quite a tale, thanks for sharing it. Only thing I ever sold was my iPod Touch to Steve (screature). I shipped it to him so he could check it out and then he paid me. I had a feeling he was a stand up guy and I am usually a pretty good judge of people once I have been associated with them for a while. Got a feeling I would do the same with you kps.


Appreciate that SINC and I'd have no problem doing likewise.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> I went for a long walk today and guess what I saw?
> (or what saw me?)


Awww these look as if you are quite close, were you? 
Very nice.... :clap:


----------



## SINC

Nice shots of the doe Kim. You must have been vewy, vewy quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great shots, Kim. Amazing that when she saw you, she did not bolt. Guess you were not a threat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some Sunday Brunch being made as you arise in this great country of ours. Only 17 more shopping days until Canada Day. Buy your flags soon ................ but enjoy brunch first. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a partially cloudy start here today but warm at 13° so it should be a good day for a drive to North Battleford. My buddy from Calgary is likely leaving just about now and should arrive here about 10:30. then it is into the motor home and a five hour run into Saskatchewan.

Speaking of Saskatchewan, I borrowed Margaret's archeology story from the joke du jour thread and also used one the the pun stories Sonal sent me, thanks ladies.

Next SAP will originate from a campground via cell connections. Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp might be the only person who is interested in this item, but I still find it amazing. 

BOSTON -- Daniel Nava hit the first pitch he saw as a big leaguer for a grand slam -- only the second player to do it -- leading the Boston Red Sox to their second straight rout of the Philadelphia Phillies, 10-2 Saturday. Kevin Kouzmanoff hit a slam on the first pitch he saw Sept. 2, 2006, for Cleveland against Texas, and is the first player to do this feat.

Amazing.

Of course, my favorite first home run was when Willie Mays, the greatest of all Giants' players, broke an 0-12 streak in his first game at the Polo Grounds against future Hall of Famer Warren Spahn. 

I was only 2 1/2 at the time.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, Yes Marc, I saw that game. Quite a thrill for the parents who were attending don't you think? Don I loved the two jokes in SAP this morning, especially the diamond one.

Rainy here today and cool......


----------



## Rps

Say Don quick question for you. I'm beginning to use the iWeb feature on my Mac, I'm currently learning how to use Wordpress. iWeb seems much easier. So the question is, to promote the blog to the web if there any advantage to keeping with the mobileme, or the Wordpress. My thoughts are that the Wordpress.com might show up more in a search than mobileme ... thoughts, as I'm not sure I want to go the domain route since I'm just learning....


----------



## SINC

Rp, your ability to be found depends largely on the meta tags you choose for your site. They are easily added in RapidWeaver, but I could find none in iWeb which is why I don't use it. I found iWeb far too restrictive for what I wanted to do. I used to use Blogger, but wanted a stand alone site so switched to RW which is by far and away the best of the bunch, for me anyway. Although I do have MobileMe, I chose to use a host instead. That gives me their free tech support, along with the RW tech support and that has proven to be a wise decision when trouble occurs.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Don, Wordpress seems okay, and iWeb is very easy but this is all about being "found" isn't it. I might check out the RapidWeaver and review it a little more deeply. Once I get the thing looking pretty and have the time ... and as you know time is the key ... I didn't realise how much work was involved in setting and running one of these and mine is no where near as in depth as you .... I don't know how you do it everyday ... unless you love it, it must really be draining some days?


----------



## Rps

Okay all: The following are for those who love puns:


1. A three legged dog walks into a saloon in the Old West. He slides up to the bar and announces: “I’m looking for the man who shot my paw.”

2. A small boy swallowed some coins and was taken to a hospital. When his grandmother telephoned to ask how he was a nurse said ‘No change yet’.

3. The butcher backed up into the meat grinder and got a little behind in his work.

4. What’s the definition of a will? (It’s a dead giveaway).

5. She used to have a boyfriend with a wooden leg, but she broke it off.

6. Show me a piano falling down a mineshaft and I’ll show you A-flat minor.

7. I wondered why the baseball was getting bigger. Then it hit me.

8. Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.

9. A scientist doing a large experiment with liquid chemicals was trying to solve a problem when he fell in and became part of the solution.

10. Did you hear about the guy who emailed ten puns to friends, in the hope that at least one of the puns would make them laugh? Unfortunately, no pun in ten did.


----------



## macdoodle

:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap:

What a wonderful way to start the day RP these are great! loved them all.... went well with the bright sun and warm weather... !
Thanks for that!!


----------



## macdoodle

Here is something you may all enjoy!! Read to the end!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, Yes Marc, I saw that game. Quite a thrill for the parents who were attending don't you think? Don I loved the two jokes in SAP this morning, especially the diamond one.
> 
> Rainy here today and cool......


That would have been interesting to see live, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay all: The following are for those who love puns:
> 
> 
> 1. A three legged dog walks into a saloon in the Old West. He slides up to the bar and announces: “I’m looking for the man who shot my paw.”
> 
> 2. A small boy swallowed some coins and was taken to a hospital. When his grandmother telephoned to ask how he was a nurse said ‘No change yet’.
> 
> 3. The butcher backed up into the meat grinder and got a little behind in his work.
> 
> 4. What’s the definition of a will? (It’s a dead giveaway).
> 
> 5. She used to have a boyfriend with a wooden leg, but she broke it off.
> 
> 6. Show me a piano falling down a mineshaft and I’ll show you A-flat minor.
> 
> 7. I wondered why the baseball was getting bigger. Then it hit me.
> 
> 8. Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.
> 
> 9. A scientist doing a large experiment with liquid chemicals was trying to solve a problem when he fell in and became part of the solution.
> 
> 10. Did you hear about the guy who emailed ten puns to friends, in the hope that at least one of the puns would make them laugh? Unfortunately, no pun in ten did.


Good ones, Rp. I have heard a few of these, but all brought about a laugh. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Here is something you may all enjoy!! Read to the end!! :lmao:


:lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


macdoodle said:


> Awww these look as if you are quite close, were you?
> Very nice.... :clap:





SINC said:


> Nice shots of the doe Kim. You must have been vewy, vewy quiet.





Dr.G. said:


> Great shots, Kim. Amazing that when she saw you, she did not bolt. Guess you were not a threat.


She allowed me to approach fairly close, and I had a long lens on my camera. I was carrying my big camera pack (2 DLSRs, 3 lenses, etc = 18 pounds) and was regretting the extra load, until I had the opportunity to use it. Despite there being an abundance of lush grazing, she seemed to prefer the young poplar leaves. I also spotted a nice ringneck pheasant but didn't get any shots of him - he was too quick to disappear into the bushes. 

Marc - Thanks for Sunday brunch.. Woot! 

Don - Bon Voyage - I'm off to check out SAP soon. 

Leslie - We have great weather here too - maybe another walk - or maybe some yard work. Both are equally appealing to me. Love the bear sign - What a hoot! 

Rp - Love the puns too thanks - Good luck with your site development. It's looking good so far!


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, don, Rp, Leslie, Kim and all. 

It has been raining here, but now we have almost a clear blue sky again and 16C.
I've been to the hospital visiting my neighbor who was rushed in late friday afternoon.
He is out of the woods, but week. We did the mortgage application as he needed
to sign and put in the post box before 5PM. I got to the post box 8 min before the deadline.  If this hadn't been done we could not go ahead with the apartment conversion tomorrow and it would have been all over. Save by the bell. 
...........
Nur 9 / June 13

_It behooveth the servant to pray to and seek assistance from God, 
and to supplicate and implore His aid. Such becometh the rank of 
servitude, and the Lord will decree whatsoever He desireth, in 
accordance with His consummate
wisdom.
'Abdu'l-Bahá

The obligatory prayers are binding inasmuch as they are 
conductive to humility and submissiveness, to setting one's
face toward God and expressing devotion to Him. Through 
such prayer man holdeth communion with God, seeketh to
draw near unto Him, converseth with the true Beloved of
one's heart, and attaineth spiritual stations.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## MLeh

If you're out in the woods, and encounter a bear, whether a black bear or a grizzly bear, it is best not to climb a tree.

This is because a black bear will climb a tree to follow you up.

The grizzly will simply knock the tree down.

One should never walk in the woods alone. That way, should one encounter a bear while walking out in the woods, is that it is not necessary to outrun the bear. It is simply necessary to outrun your companion.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> If you're out in the woods, and encounter a bear, whether a black bear or a grizzly bear, it is best not to climb a tree.
> 
> This is because a black bear will climb a tree to follow you up.
> 
> The grizzly will simply knock the tree down.
> 
> One should never walk in the woods alone. That way, should one encounter a bear while walking out in the woods, is that it is not necessary to outrun the bear. It is simply necessary to outrun your companion.


But I'm old and bitter and the wife is so sweet. 
I better let her run if we are out together. 

Since I don't drink I would be more concerned if I was chased by a beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. What camera gear do you have (e.g., manufacturer, model, etc)?


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> But I'm old and bitter and the wife is so sweet.
> I better let her run if we are out together.
> 
> Since I don't drink I would be more concerned if I was chased by a beer.


If Don was chased by a beer, he would probably play dead and open his mouth.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Just bought myself a Father's Day gift. I have been wanting a telescope for years, and I found a good one that is portable, inexpensive and yet powerful enough for my wants. So, I shall start the Father's Day festivities a week early .................. since I won't get my gift until early July. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Glad you posted that application on time. What ever became of the visa application?

"One should never walk in the woods alone. That way, should one encounter a bear while walking out in the woods, is that it is not necessary to outrun the bear. It is simply necessary to outrun your companion." Good one, Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. Luckily, you would have Gizmo to protect you from any bears. How are you and the boys doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife's friend, who also owns a few doxies, sent her this ............... which she sent on to me.

"Four friends spend weeks planning their big dog show weekend get together. Two days before the group is supposed to leave, Betty's husband puts his foot down & tells her she isn't going - that he wants her to spend some "Quality Time" with him instead.

Betty's friends are very upset that she can't go - but with an RV spot and grooming spaces reserved and entry fees paid for, there's nothing to do but push on without her.

Two days later, the three friends get to the dog show - only to find Betty has already checked in, she's already cruised around in the vendors & busy grooming her dog.

"Wow," they exclaimed, "how long have you been here - and how did you talk your husband into letting you go?" "I drove all night and got in early this morning," Betty said. "Yesterday I was sitting in my chair when my husband came up behind me & put his hands over my eyes & said, "honey, tonight's
your lucky night." I pulled his hands off & there he was wearing nothing but skin.

He took my hand & took me to our bedroom. The room had two dozen candles and rose petals all over. On the bed, he had laid out handcuffs and ropes! He told me to tie & cuff him to the bed, and I did. And then he said, "do whatever you want." And here I am!!

Never get between a woman and her dog show."


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> If you're out in the woods, and encounter a bear, whether a black bear or a grizzly bear, it is best not to climb a tree.
> 
> This is because a black bear will climb a tree to follow you up.
> 
> The grizzly will simply knock the tree down.
> 
> One should never walk in the woods alone. That way, should one encounter a bear while walking out in the woods, is that it is not necessary to outrun the bear. It is simply necessary to outrun your companion.


:lmao::clap: right on!! 




Dr.G. said:


> My wife's friend, who also owns a few doxies, sent her this ............... which she sent on to me.
> 
> "Four friends spend weeks planning their big dog show weekend get together. Two days before the group is supposed to leave, Betty's husband puts his foot down & tells her she isn't going - that he wants her to spend some "Quality Time" with him instead.
> 
> Betty's friends are very upset that she can't go - but with an RV spot and grooming spaces reserved and entry fees paid for, there's nothing to do but push on without her.
> 
> Two days later, the three friends get to the dog show - only to find Betty has already checked in, she's already cruised around in the vendors & busy grooming her dog.
> 
> "Wow," they exclaimed, "how long have you been here - and how did you talk your husband into letting you go?" "I drove all night and got in early this morning," Betty said. "Yesterday I was sitting in my chair when my husband came up behind me & put his hands over my eyes & said, "honey, tonight's
> your lucky night." I pulled his hands off & there he was wearing nothing but skin.
> 
> He took my hand & took me to our bedroom. The room had two dozen candles and rose petals all over. On the bed, he had laid out handcuffs and ropes! He told me to tie & cuff him to the bed, and I did. And then he said, "do whatever you want." And here I am!!
> 
> Never get between a woman and her dog show."


:lmao::lmao: don't keep the cuffs etc in the bedroom!! and make sure they are not your size!!


----------



## Dr.G.

" don't keep the cuffs etc in the bedroom!! and make sure they are not your size!! " Not to worry, Leslie. We are not into that sort of lovemaking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to 4PM tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. What camera gear do you have (e.g., manufacturer, model, etc)?


I use Nikons, an old D50 (my Fave) and a newer D300. Most of my lenses are also Nikon, but I have a Tamron wide angle. The lens I used with the doe is a Nikkor 70-300mm. 

Yes please, tea would be great thanks.


----------



## friend

Watching football.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I use Nikons, an old D50 (my Fave) and a newer D300. Most of my lenses are also Nikon, but I have a Tamron wide angle. The lens I used with the doe is a Nikkor 70-300mm.
> 
> Yes please, tea would be great thanks.


Thanks for the info, Kim. Just curious. What is Kacey up to these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Watching football.


Watched about 15 seconds a moment ago to hear the announcer say the score was "two nil", which I assume meant 2-0 for Germany.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Warren. Luckily, you would have Gizmo to protect you from any bears. How are you and the boys doing today?


We are all fine thanks Marc. My oldest lost his fourth tooth today, so he will get another visit from the tooth fairy tonight.

My head is still swimming over communicating with my birth Mother. It is very exciting and she seems so genuine and is having the same feelings I am having. She has answered a lot of questions saying I have some of her features, which I find interesting.

I can sense the love in her emails, and certain things she says gets me all choked up.

We are planning to meet in the near future and I will keep all of you posted as to what develops.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> I use Nikons, an old D50 (my Fave) and a newer D300. Most of my lenses are also Nikon, but I have a Tamron wide angle. The lens I used with the doe is a Nikkor 70-300mm.
> 
> Yes please, tea would be great thanks.


Nice Camera's Kim. Wish I had the $$ for a D300 and some more glass. Problem is, it is an expensive hobby.

People always drool over my pictures and tell me that it's because I have a really good camera. I use a Nikon D40 (that I got with reward points) and my Nikkor 18 - 200mm. I always say, it's not the gear you use, but it's how you use it. At the end of the day, it is just light entering a hole.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Watched about 15 seconds a moment ago to hear the announcer say the score was "two nil", which I assume meant 2-0 for Germany.


And one all would be 1-1 and draw. 
Anna didn't get what I meant when I spoke about the score on the
England-USA game.  :lmao:


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone,,,, 

Just got caught up reading since yesterday here... it seems the place was busiest while I was enjoying the company of my Sister and her Hubby. 

They spent the night here and continued on their vacation trip today. 

The photos are great, Kim...


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the info, Kim. Just curious. What is Kacey up to these days?


Poor thing - she's studying for final exams these days. Do your students have such a thing as final exams?


MaxPower said:


> Nice Camera's Kim. Wish I had the $$ for a D300 and some more glass. Problem is, it is an expensive hobby.
> 
> People always drool over my pictures and tell me that it's because I have a really good camera. I use a Nikon D40 (that I got with reward points) and my Nikkor 18 - 200mm. I always say, it's not the gear you use, but it's how you use it. At the end of the day, it is just light entering a hole.


I agree - I think I take better pictures with the old D50 than I do the newer 300. It's because I am more familiar with it and know better how to get it to do what I want. 

That's exciting that things are still going so well with communicating with your bio-Mom. I hope this will be a great relationship for you and your family. 


Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone,,,,
> 
> Just got caught up reading since yesterday here... it seems the place was busiest while I was enjoying the company of my Sister and her Hubby.
> 
> They spent the night here and continued on their vacation trip today.
> 
> The photos are great, Kim...


Thanks. I was at Fish Creek Park - South of Anderson, near the Blue Heron colony (but no herons yesterday)


----------



## friend

Hi Diana. 
How are things?


----------



## friend

Here is a somewhat weird joke I came up with.

What frase is used, and loudly executed, both by 
a miner after lighting a fuse down the mine and
a person on the toilet with a bad stomach and hemorrhoids?


Fire in the hole!


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> That's exciting that things are still going so well with communicating with your bio-Mom. I hope this will be a great relationship for you and your family


Bio-Mom. That's funny. Kind of like it is hazardous materials. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"I can sense the love in her emails, and certain things she says gets me all choked up.

We are planning to meet in the near future and I will keep all of you posted as to what develops. " Bon chance, mon ami, Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Diane, Kim, Caman and all the ships at sea.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Bio-Mom. That's funny. Kind of like it is hazardous materials. :lmao:


Hah. No reflection on your own but yeah...with Kacey's bio-Dad...it is a definitely "Handle with caution" situation.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all, made it safe and sound to the campground in Battleford. 
and yes Warren, I would play dead and open my mouth, you smart a-a-a-alec you.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Afternoon all, made it safe and sound to the campground in Battleford.
> and yes Warren, I would play dead and open my mouth, you smart a-a-a-alec you.


I just know you are not the type to turn down a beer.....or 5 

Just remember if you are ever in my neck of the woods during your travels, there's always at least a couple of cold ones in my fridge. This is an open invitation.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Rps

Hello all: I've been working on the layout of my web-site and one of the areas I am keen on is a discussion section on thoughts of the day. The idea is to place a thought of the day on the site and have my ESL learners discuss what they think it means to them, and could it have any other meanings.

So I thought I'd like to try a dry run. If you are interested in helping, please read the phrase and bounce me back the answer to these two questions: What do you think this means? Could this have any other meaning?

Thought of the day: Never cut what can be untied.

Also any critique of the concept is also welcome..... thanks to any who reply.


----------



## Dreambird

> Thanks. I was at Fish Creek Park - South of Anderson, near the Blue Heron colony (but no herons yesterday)


Ah yes... I haven't been out to Fish Creek for a long time and it has probably changed but I do remember it. Nice place for a walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: I've been working on the layout of my web-site and one of the areas I am keen on is a discussion section on thoughts of the day. The idea is to place a thought of the day on the site and have my ESL learners discuss what they think it means to them, and could it have any other meanings.
> 
> So I thought I'd like to try a dry run. If you are interested in helping, please read the phrase and bounce me back the answer to these two questions: What do you think this means? Could this have any other meaning?
> 
> Thought of the day: Never cut what can be untied.
> 
> Also any critique of the concept is also welcome..... thanks to any who reply.


Rp, the literal meaning goes towards cutting a rope vs trying to untie it. Thus, cutting is an act of destruction, finality and haste, whereas to untie a knot in a rope takes patience and allows the rope to be utilized another day. A deep, inferential or even critical level (i.e., deep structure comprehension) might make the rope a metaphor for a relationship. Whereas some times, a rope needs to be cut to allow that which is tied to escape, the same holds true for a relationship. Other times, a relationship needs the time to be unwound, if this act of non-bonding needs to happen. 

Jung might say that the act of cutting would be undertaken by the personality archetype of The Shadow (e.g., where he spoke of "chaos and battle"). The knot is The Syzygy (i.e., the divine couple).

Is this too deep an interpretation? 

I think that the whole idea to get you students thinking and discussing on both the surface level of understanding and the deeper structure is an excellent idea. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, no your response is quite fine. I'm hoping to tie this in with idioms, which are very difficult for ESL students to grasp, so as an intro we take the thought of the day, process it and then introduce idioms. Thoughts....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, idioms and figures of speech are very difficult for L2 students ........... as are our many words with multiple meanings.


----------



## MLeh

> Never cut what can be untied.


... because you might want to tie it up again.


----------



## Rps

MLeh said:


> ... because you might want to tie it up again.


I guess if you did cut it, it would go for knot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess if you did cut it, it would go for knot!


Great way to confuse the L2 learner, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Early start tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Perhaps you should try this one Rp:

Those who live in glass houses, should not change with the lights on.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Could this have any other meaning?
> 
> Thought of the day: Never cut what can be untied.


Don't take the easy way out.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Perhaps you should try this one Rp:
> 
> Those who live in glass houses, should not change with the lights on.


Or as me ma said: I rather eat myself, then see my children starve.  
(I have two of me own, with a twist, in my signature as you know )


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

It's been raining during the night, so we will see what this day has in store.
For now, 13C and heavy, black cloud up there. 
Going to the medical centre with Siobhán who has tingling numbness in her
hands and feet. Could be B-12 sufficiency. 
Then home and start writing again. 
.................
Nur 10 / June 14

_Do not dispair! Work steadily. Sincerity and love
will conquer hate.... Take courage! God never
forsakes His children who strive and work and pray!
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Here is something you may all enjoy!! Read to the end!! :lmao:


That is soooo funny. Go Canada.


----------



## friend

Scientific break through.

From our science lab in Stockholm we can proudly announce
that with final test results, and after extensive research, Dr Camán 
can confirm that his grand study firmly shows that several large 
spoonful of pickled garlic WILL give you an upset stomach, 
especially after resent exposure to diverticulitis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with Siobhán's trip to the clinic. As for your garlic cure, at least you won't be attacked by vampires anytime soon. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine breakfast waiting for you when you choose to rise to face the new day of the new week. Tea and coffee shall be freshly brewed throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Something to think about..............


Being genuine

"To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you something else is the greatest accomplishment."

-- Ralph Waldo Emerson

"Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind."

-- Dr. Seuss

"What you must dare is to be yourself."

-- Dag Hammarskjold


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, interesting pitchers matchup in Chicago last night. The last time two big league teams were both held hitless through 6½ innings was July 13, 1980, in a game between the Yankees and White Sox.

The only double no-hitter through nine innings in major league history was May 2, 1917, at Wrigley Field, with Cincinnati's Fred Toney and Chicago's Hippo Vaughn on the mound. The Reds beat the Cubs 1-0 in 10 innings.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Perhaps you should try this one Rp:
> 
> Those who live in glass houses, should not change with the lights on.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes it was a good game. I watched it until Lilly gave up the hit. Was interesting. Did you watch it on MLB or TV, I usually watch the Sunday ESPN games, as I like Jon Miller and Joe Morgan. I think Lou and Ozzie may be in trouble, they are both 7 1/2 out with two tough teams in front of each. Might see a change if they keep on the present course. Maybe Bobby Valentine will be back...... that would be fun, such a loving kind manager.

BTW, I loved the Dr. Seuss quote..... will probably use that one.


----------



## Rps

MaxPower said:


> Perhaps you should try this one Rp:
> 
> Those who live in glass houses, should not change with the lights on.


Yes, that would be a good one, since it might lighten the load ..... so to speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes it was a good game. I watched it until Lilly gave up the hit. Was interesting. Did you watch it on MLB or TV, I usually watch the Sunday ESPN games, as I like Jon Miller and Joe Morgan. I think Lou and Ozzie may be in trouble, they are both 7 1/2 out with two tough teams in front of each. Might see a change if they keep on the present course. Maybe Bobby Valentine will be back...... that would be fun, such a loving kind manager.
> 
> BTW, I loved the Dr. Seuss quote..... will probably use that one.


I just watch the highlights. Too busy these days to watch the whole game.

Good luck with the Dr.S. quote.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone from historic Battleford SK. A great day for camping and we look forward to our friend's arrival from Nipawin later this afternoon. SAP is uploading, but with the slow connection it will take nearly half and hour. that compares to under two minutes back home.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, glad you arrived safely, have a great time.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you today? The sun is going to come out here now that you are online.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today, in The Cafe Chez Marc ...................

http://www.nald.ca/library/learning/nwt/chefs/marvin_mooney/marvin_mooney.pdf


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Today, in The Cafe Chez Marc ...................
> 
> http://www.nald.ca/library/learning/nwt/chefs/marvin_mooney/marvin_mooney.pdf


Well this was a fun brekkie!! Thanks, I didn't have a nose, but then I found a raisin.... 

Off to the bank today to get this thing figured out, they told Jane, at her bank, there was a 15.00 charge to deposit it because it takes them 6 mos to get their money from Canadian institutions.....  they wouldn't deposit it because they said it was not the right kind of paper, (on the draft, it says to check the watermark, if it is not there it is not good.... ) Jane said she did not know if they even read this, but she said it is on her copy, 
(B of America wouldn't give her back the Draft they were going to investigate this further, but they did give her a copy.... ) 

This is becoming a nightmare for 120.00. I called her yesterday and she is furious with the bank there, they want her to press charges for fraud.... and they threatened to press charges on her for trying to pass a phony bank draft! 

(I am guessing it's not so good in Kansas anymore..... ) beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Leslie.

"I am guessing it's not so good in Kansas anymore..... " The United States Penitentiary at Leavenworth, Kansas, was the largest maximum security federal prison in the United States from 1903 until 2005. Luckily for you, it became a medium security prison in 2005.

In May, 1910, the Attorney General approved construction of a separate cellblock for females on the penitentiary grounds - this plan was later abandoned. So, you will be in with the general population, mostly white collar crimes. However, this is no "Club Fed", so you won't see the likes of Conrad Black.


----------



## Rps

Question for you Marc, this may sound silly, but I was wondering... do you know if puns are in any other language. Humour is very difficult for L2s, but I was wondering about puns. Is the "pun" in another language only a pun when it is translated into English. I would think that there must be, but I'm not sure..... anything in your prior studies on this?


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Well this was a fun brekkie!! Thanks, I didn't have a nose, but then I found a raisin....
> 
> Off to the bank today to get this thing figured out, they told Jane, at her bank, there was a 15.00 charge to deposit it because it takes them 6 mos to get their money from Canadian institutions.....  they wouldn't deposit it because they said it was not the right kind of paper, (on the draft, it says to check the watermark, if it is not there it is not good.... ) Jane said she did not know if they even read this, but she said it is on her copy,
> n


Leslie, I don't get this. I'm assuming you mailed the correct copy, so I won't go there, but each draft has a drawn location. Why doesn't the bank contact the drawn on banks offices to check through to the ATB. These things are numbered and can be traced through the banking system. ATB would be able to verify with B of A that it is a valid draft, all through a phone call at the depositing branch, who I understand is holding the draft.

One additional question, would you know if the ATB is treated as a credit union or a bank in the banking system. This may be an issue to the U.S. bank.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Just popping in for a coffee - and now I need a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Question for you Marc, this may sound silly, but I was wondering... do you know if puns are in any other language. Humour is very difficult for L2s, but I was wondering about puns. Is the "pun" in another language only a pun when it is translated into English. I would think that there must be, but I'm not sure..... anything in your prior studies on this?


Good question. I know that they exist in Yiddish and German, but not sure of other languages. The problem with the L2 learner is that he/she does not get the intended meaning, or they don't have the schema to appreciate the double entendre. Homophones/homographs also cause the L2 learner difficult from what I have read.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Just popping in for a coffee - and now I need a peanut butter sandwich.


Afternoon, Kim. How about our classic Peanut Butter and Sprout Sandwich?


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Leslie, I don't get this. I'm assuming you mailed the correct copy, so I won't go there, but each draft has a drawn location. Why doesn't the bank contact the drawn on banks offices to check through to the ATB. These things are numbered and can be traced through the banking system. ATB would be able to verify with B of A that it is a valid draft, all through a phone call at the depositing branch, who I understand is holding the draft.
> 
> One additional question, would you know if the ATB is treated as a credit union or a bank in the banking system. This may be an issue to the U.S. bank.


Good question, it is a provincial bank, and yes I sent the correct copy, I put it into the envelope right there at the bank, (We do have Credit Unions, and the bank (ATB ) drawn on is on the draft) the number is the same, as my receipt(I just went to check one more time to see I sent the correct copy and not the receipt) you had me going there....

Her copy says on it international Bank Draft, mine does not, just the payee and the exchange rate.... (I hope I sent the right copy... the girl pointed to the one i should send...) I will be in a panic if I sent the wrong one... how scary is that, then it would be all my fault.... now I am nervous.... thanks for bringing this up... 

Bank address is on it, so I am assuming I sent the correct one.... oh God, I will be so embarrassed if I did it wrong..... 

I have sent so many of these, and no errors so far... but there is always a first.... 

Now I am in a panic! Thanks !!! :lmao::-(


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good question, it is a provincial bank, and yes I sent the correct copy, I put it into the envelope right there at the bank, (We do have Credit Unions, and the bank (ATB ) drawn on is on the draft) the number is the same, as my receipt(I just went to check one more time to see I sent the correct copy and not the receipt) you had me going there....
> 
> Her copy says on it international Bank Draft, mine does not, just the payee and the exchange rate.... (I hope I sent the right copy... the girl pointed to the one i should send...) I will be in a panic if I sent the wrong one... how scary is that, then it would be all my fault.... now I am nervous.... thanks for bringing this up...
> 
> Bank address is on it, so I am assuming I sent the correct one.... oh God, I will be so embarrassed if I did it wrong.....
> 
> I have sent so many of these, and no errors so far... but there is always a first....
> 
> Now I am in a panic! Thanks !!! :lmao::-(


No need to panic, Leslie. I am sure this will all be straightened out in the end.

My brother-in-law, who used to be an executive at the ATB, told me once that ATB is the largest Alberta-based financial institution, with assets of $25billion (at the time).


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Question for you Marc, this may sound silly, but I was wondering... do you know if puns are in any other language. Humour is very difficult for L2s, but I was wondering about puns. Is the "pun" in another language only a pun when it is translated into English. I would think that there must be, but I'm not sure..... anything in your prior studies on this?


I know they exist Swedish, Norwegian, Danish, Irish and Finish.
Often translators miss the true meaning of the pun when translating from English
into their native language and totally mess the joke up.
I remember as Swedish translation of a comic strip of Beeatle Bailey where the 
privat that is quite thick(stupid) tries to alert the Sergeant that he is about to
get hit in the head and shouts: Goose Sergeant, goose.
The Sergeant get hit in the head and replies: Wasn't it sposed to be duck.
The translator translated it word by word, which in Swedish makes no sense at all.
Thus, losing the pun.


----------



## friend

Leslie: If I was you I would go back to the bank that issued the draft.
As I see it, it is their product you bought and they have to prove that
it is valid as currency. Otherwise you can sue them.


----------



## friend

Leslie: I called my Swedish bank and the Lady said to tell you to go back to the issuing bank
and tell what has happen. She also said that you might have been given a bank draft only for
local Canadian use, and not a international one. Anyway, you should not be worried. Due to
having it issued by a respectable bank it can never be fraudulent. Tell the bank to take over
the matter for you, she said, and it will be corrected and fixed up to the recipient banks 
satisfaction.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you today? The sun is going to come out here now that you are online.


And yet, it is still so cloudy here in Toronto....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> And yet, it is still so cloudy here in Toronto....


Sonal, come on over to the sunny side of the street .............. which is wherever you are walking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C here on the sunny side of the street .................. better know as Sonal Street ........... not to be mistaken with Sesame Street.


----------



## Ena

Good day from Victoria. Day can only get better now that a dental appointment is out of the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, just got this posting from a student. Thought it might be of interest to you.

"I've shared many personal experiences with my students about situations they have very little experience with and comprehension of; winter and snow for example. In these situations their schema deficiency is culturally or geographically specific, and through no fault of their own. Rather than trying to relate information to their background knowledge, which is lacking, it is more productive to prepare them by helping them build their schema initially. There are many ways of accomplishing this including visual aids, demonstrations, role-playing activities, video clips, and movies (Stott, 2001). Guided questioning discussions and brainstorming activities also help build a learners schema and create a cognitive framework from which new information can be related.

References:

Stott, N. (2001). Helping ESL students become better readers: Schema theory applications and limitations. The Internet TESL Journal. 7 (11). "


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, I will look into this article. Very "mezirowean" in that we are talking about delivery mechanisms which lay the foundation for transformative learning. I wonder what level of L2 Stott is dealing with. I would think it would have to be fairly high, say a LINC 3/4, one at survival English might be lost on this.... thoughts.


----------



## friend

Good evening Marc, Rp, Ann, Sonal and Kim.
Hope ye are well.
Now it's time for the second leg of Italy-Paraguay.


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> Good evening Marc, Rp, Ann, Sonal and Kim.
> Hope ye are well.
> Now it's time for the second leg of Italy-Paraguay.


OH MY G_D Caman!!!!!!!!! I didn't realise football was to gruesome a sport that someone lost a leg.................


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> OH MY G_D Caman!!!!!!!!! I didn't realise football was to gruesome a sport that someone lost a leg.................


It's like with a handsome woman. 
We watch the two legs, we don't remove them.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Leslie: I called my Swedish bank and the Lady said to tell you to go back to the issuing bank
> and tell what has happen. She also said that you might have been given a bank draft only for
> local Canadian use, and not a international one. Anyway, you should not be worried. Due to
> having it issued by a respectable bank it can never be fraudulent. Tell the bank to take over
> the matter for you, she said, and it will be corrected and fixed up to the recipient banks
> satisfaction.


Caman, it was an International Bank Draft in US funds, it even has a water mark they can check, I went to my bank Manager today, and gave him all the info and the emails,
he was appalled, he said all they have to do is call the international bank of America, and they would guarantee the funds as it all goes there, it would have taken all of 5 min. .... I have sent many of these over the years all over the US and never had any confusion except for the one that went to Texas (Apple)and the confusion was there was no account # on the M.O, just the issue number, this was easily cleared up....(/they were so apologetic I got a free software in the box as an apology and it was here in 2 days!!) and now this one to Kansas.... 

Maybe there is something in the southern air that makes 'distrust' something you live by.... I know they do not trust the northern states very much either, (not all, but Jane said quite a lot don't go above the Mason Dixon line in their minds, educated or not.... LOL!! Only in this case it is not funny!! 

Thank you for checking things for me, i hope you don't have to send any MO/ Drafts for your stuff.... 
you might never get to America at that rate... (I know you are only going there so you can work your way into Canada.... 

Bless you, and again thanks for your concern...


----------



## friend

Leslie: That sound much better. I didn't like how they were talking to you. 
I really hope they will apologize and compensate you.

My daughter Marion has a Canadian bank account that I can use when sending out CD.

It looks like we will be going to Bellevue in late August.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, I will look into this article. Very "mezirowean" in that we are talking about delivery mechanisms which lay the foundation for transformative learning. I wonder what level of L2 Stott is dealing with. I would think it would have to be fairly high, say a LINC 3/4, one at survival English might be lost on this.... thoughts.


An insightful point, Rp. The theory of transformative learning that has been developed by Mezirow does see that learners, in order to change their "meaning schemes" (i.e., specific beliefs, attitudes, and emotional reactions), must engage in critical reflection on their experiences, which in turn leads to a perspective transformation. It would be interesting to see how a student at "survival English" might undertake critical reflection in their mother-tongue. 

I have to be honest and say that I have not read anything that Mezirow has written in nearly 10 years.

Just thought that the article might add to your ever expanding reading list. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Good day from Victoria. Day can only get better now that a dental appointment is out of the way.


Evening, Ann. I know the feeling. Went to the dentist at 9AM and was out by 915AM.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Well here is the continuing saga, I went to my bank and they got in touch with Jane, she told them to call ASAP as she just got off the phone with B of Am ...
here is part of her post.....

I am past shock.... can /should I call a lawyer on this? it will be me they will come after, you would think it was for thousands, not $120.00 

Anyone know if a lawyer might just advise me? (Can't afford one, but not wanting to up the river either!! ) Hudson or Mississippi, neither look too good!


----------



## SINC

The whole episode is just asinine. Let 'em go to the fraud guys and inform your credit union. It's not worth worrying about. You're right, they're wrong. End of story. Let them play it out, take a deep breath and forget the whole thing until your credit union guy can handle it.


----------



## MLeh

Leslie: what a crock. As Sinc said, let the Alberta Treasury Branch deal directly with B of America.

Get _everything_ in writing.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Leslie: what a crock. As Sinc said, let the Alberta Treasury Branch deal directly with B of America.
> 
> Get _everything_ in writing.


Agreed. Be sure to keep a paper trail of all events, and keep a log of all phone conversations with a synopsis of anything discussed. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Another early start to the day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Agreed. Be sure to keep a paper trail of all events, and keep a log of all phone conversations with a synopsis of anything discussed. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Absolutely.

Being sent to the fraud department doesn't mean you are being accused of fraud. It means, the people at the branch can't/won't investigate it further so they sent it to another department for them to sort out.

Keep copies of all paper, keep a log including dates, times and names of the people you talked to.... it's a hassle, but in the end, it should be fine. Let your bank do your arguing for you.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, I agree with all of you, subject closed. 

Nite to all.... :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Nice night in Battleford. Just finished a huge meal and now will let it rest for a bit. Soon be time for choc chip cookies and rice krispie cake (both home made, thank you Ann) with a glass of GM or Drambuie. Sigh, life is tough, but someone has to do it.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> Leslie: what a crock. As Sinc said, let the Alberta Treasury Branch deal directly with B of America.
> Get _everything_ in writing.





SINC said:


> The whole episode is just asinine. Let 'em go to the fraud guys and inform your credit union. It's not worth worrying about. You're right, they're wrong. End of story. Let them play it out, take a deep breath and forget the whole thing until your credit union guy can handle it.





Dr.G. said:


> Agreed. Be sure to keep a paper trail of all events, and keep a log of all phone conversations with a synopsis of anything discussed. Bonne chance, mon amie.


I agree. Let them handle it.
You are mistreated customer and it's up to them to fight it out.
You bought a product through them and it is definitely their job
to honor their business deal with you. You are in the right, don't worry.
I would also consider calling the local and national media.
Then sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 
Hoping for a good day today.
Sunshine and 13C. Aiofe's playschool is having a picnic in the big park
behind where they reside and all relative are invited. We are bringing 
sandwiches with egg salad with us.
The conversion of the apartment might also go through today and my
acquaintance that lives in my ex flat is getting a mortgage to buy it and
here will buy me out, so that will work out fine. I wont get all the money
I could have, but I wont have to go through all the hustle and bustle getting
the money to buy it and then finding a buyer. I wont lose that much either.
One should not be greedy anyway. 
..............
Nur 11 / June 15

_Beseech ye the one true God to grant that ye may
taste the savor of such deeds as are performed in
His path.... Forget your own selves, and turn your
eyes towards your neighbor.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with the conversion of the apartment you now own. When do you foresee the move to the US?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Good luck with the conversion of the apartment you now own. When do you foresee the move to the US?


Good morning Marc.
I will owe the apartment if the deal is closed today, but it could take until the 1 July.
Sure the chances it will fail should now be over.
I hope for late August. I'm to call them on Friday to check status.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc.
> I will owe the apartment if the deal is closed today, but it could take until the 1 July.
> Sure the chances it will fail should now be over.
> I hope for late August. I'm to call them on Friday to check status.


Good luck, my friend. Hopefully, the visa applications will go without any problems.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good morning me friends.
> . I wont lose that much either.
> One should not be greedy anyway.
> ..............
> Nur 11 / June 15
> 
> .
> Bahá'u'lláh[/SIZE][/I][/QUOTE
> 
> Looks like a fine plan Caman and In the end what little you lose you gain in health, because the stress sometimes isn't worth the hassle. You have enough to deal with getting yourselves over to the states... best of luck!!:clap:
> 
> 
> 
> friend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would also consider calling the local and national media.
> Then sit back and enjoy the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao: trust me, that thought has crossed my mind!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. I think that some herbal tea is in order for you these days. Interested? It will lessen your stress.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. I think that some herbal tea is in order for you these days. Interested? It will lessen your stress.


I will have a cup for sure Marc, I don't feel stressed, just angry at the ineptitude and the fear they caused my friend... (Is that stress??) :lmao:

Thanks for the tea, and how are the renos coming along?? We had 2 days of sun and now the thunder and lightening will be returning this afternoon.... summer is going downhill fast in these parts, I assure you!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I will have a cup for sure Marc, I don't feel stressed, just angry at the ineptitude and the fear they caused my friend... (Is that stress??) :lmao:
> 
> Thanks for the tea, and how are the renos coming along?? We had 2 days of sun and now the thunder and lightening will be returning this afternoon.... summer is going downhill fast in these parts, I assure you!!


Some herbal tea coming right up, Leslie.

As for the renos, they are moving along. In the end, it shall be worth it if we can provide a safe and loving home for a child or two. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Leslie, and good after noon Caman. How is everyone today. I have this little book called Life's Little Instruction book. In it is a series of life's little instructions that a father gave his son when the son went to University. It is quite good and somewhat germane to the previous thread discussions :

If you have trouble with a company's products or services, go to the top. Write the president, then follow up with a phone call.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. I have read parts from this book. Very good advice.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

I'm good Marc, still have a bit of a cough, but it's going. I think I have to start cleaning up my desktop and getting rid of duplicate files...... might as well start getting good habits on my new machine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm good Marc, still have a bit of a cough, but it's going. I think I have to start cleaning up my desktop and getting rid of duplicate files...... might as well start getting good habits on my new machine.


A wise move, Rp.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone from a sunny Battleford. Slept great with the windows wide open and have SAP up, albeit a bit later than usual, but hey, I'm on a break. Now to get some work done before I enjoy a day with friends.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. A toasted bagel with sharp cheddar would be great today.

Caman - Sounds like a good plan with the apartment- hope it goes as smoothly as possible. 

Don - Already visited SAP. I the top cartoon reminds me of that TV advertisement where the woman places her bikini top across the chest of her sleeping partner while he sunbathes. Hee hee... Hope you are having a great time. 

Rainy overcast day here. (sigh) Oh well, everything is getting watered.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone.

I had another conversation with my birth mother last night. Today, I'm not so sure about this whole thing. She told me some things that have me a bit concerned. As a result, I have decided to keep my family a safe distance away and only provide vague details about them. I'm a big boy and can handle myself, but I'm not risking my family's safety.

She told me that her niece's daughter speaks to her mother using some very crude words, calling her some really nasty names. Strike 1. She also told me that her Nephew (by marriage) is in prison for drug trafficking through the Hell's Angels. BIG Strike 2. There's some other things that I won't get in to, but none the less, I am going to distance myself. She has also been emailing me non stop. I can understand that this is new, she want's to take it all in and make up for lost time, but it is getting a bit much.

I think the best thing is to step back, not fuel the fire and if it becomes a problem to have a frank conversation with her.


----------



## KC4

Hey Warren, 
The constant emailing would have me overwhelmed. As far as the other stuff, I agree with a cautionary approach.

I try not to judge people by their relatives (says she with some "interesting" characters in her family) but I do take note of friends. Friends are a choice, a lifestyle indicator IMHO.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Good morning everyone.
> .
> 
> I think the best thing is to step back, not fuel the fire and if it becomes a problem to have a frank conversation with her.


I think you are in the right ballpark here, it sounds a bit risky if her family should get involved with yours, not something you would want to encourage, I can see that.... 
It is a shame that there is so much 'baggage' that comes along with some folks, it is a fact and I agree you are wise to deal with it prudently, I would be keeping cautious distance too, and keeping my family out of it. 
I might meet her by myself, but it would be only me .... JMHO 

You have to give her credit for being honest, someone else would know it might put you off to know the gory details of 'relatives, or contacts' and would have revealed nothing... then it would be worse for all concerned....

I do think you are right, and tread lightly dear soul.....


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> I think you are in the right ballpark here, it sounds a bit risky if her family should get involved with yours, not something you would want to encourage, I can see that....
> It is a shame that there is so much 'baggage' that comes along with some folks, it is a fact and I agree you are wise to deal with it prudently, I would be keeping cautious distance too, and keeping my family out of it.
> I might meet her by myself, but it would be only me .... JMHO
> 
> You have to give her credit for being honest, someone else would know it might put you off to know the gory details of 'relatives, or contacts' and would have revealed nothing... then it would be worse for all concerned....
> 
> I do think you are right, and tread lightly dear soul.....


You're right. The meeting will take place with just me. Her husband will be there only because she doesn't drive.

That was my thoughts regarding her honesty. It does say a lot about her character, however, distance will be key.


----------



## MaxPower

BTW, does anyone have any ideas for a gift for my son's Senior Kindergarten Teacher?? I haven't got a clue. Oh. And I need to know by the end of the day.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Hey Warren,
> The constant emailing would have me overwhelmed. As far as the other stuff, I agree with a cautionary approach.
> 
> I try not to judge people by their relatives (says she with some "interesting" characters in her family) but I do take note of friends. Friends are a choice, a lifestyle indicator IMHO.


I agree Kim. 
If only things were the way we hope them to be.
I had a simular experience 14 years back with a half brother.
For reason I can't write here (because there might be others reading this the ye my friends) I had to terminate the new found relations after a year.
I had a picture in my mind of how he would be, but that was based on me and my take on life and the two didn't coincide. After hoping to find him for 20 years it all turned sour.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> BTW, does anyone have any ideas for a gift for my son's Senior Kindergarten Teacher?? I haven't got a clue. Oh. And I need to know by the end of the day.


Well, depending on what you want to spend, and how Senior the teacher.....

A tote bag for carrying books / papers etc... a wee brooch, set of pens or pencils, nice vase with a few flowers, a plant that blooms is always nice, pair of gloves , writing paper.... ?? hope this will spark the perfect gift! 

(sometime a hug will do the trick!!


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> BTW, does anyone have any ideas for a gift for my son's Senior Kindergarten Teacher?? I haven't got a clue. Oh. And I need to know by the end of the day.


A card, a note from the parental units, a note or drawing from the student and a gift certificate have all been well received when we gave them.

The Gift certificate could be for a restaurant, coffee shop, book store or even for a manicure. Something thing that says, "it's your time for a relaxing break/treat."


----------



## MLeh

Gifts for teachers: one of my best friends has been a teacher for many years and although she appreciates the thought, she just has too many mugs, keepsakes and mementos. Her preference is for a hug and a thank you, and if a gift must be given, make it something consumable or at least something that's not going to become a 'dust collector'. It's always fun to stop by her house at the end of the school year, because there's always lots of candy, cookies, etc.

(Gift certificate for a manicure would suit my friend perfectly, I happen to know.  )


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> A card, a note from the parental units, a note or drawing from the student and a gift certificate have all been well received when we gave them.
> 
> The Gift certificate could be for a restaurant, coffee shop, book store or even for a manicure. Something thing that says, "it's your time for a relaxing break/treat."


:clap::clap: Too smart you are!! Yes, of course, a gift certificate is a great idea, I have given them, but never to teachers... it's a super idea.... (jmho)


----------



## friend

The new Mini looks goood. 
I'm tempted. Could use it as a family computer, me thinks.


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> Well, depending on what you want to spend, and how Senior the teacher.....
> 
> A tote bag for carrying books / papers etc... a wee brooch, set of pens or pencils, nice vase with a few flowers, a plant that blooms is always nice, pair of gloves , writing paper.... ?? hope this will spark the perfect gift!
> 
> (sometime a hug will do the trick!!





KC4 said:


> A card, a note from the parental units, a note or drawing from the student and a gift certificate have all been well received when we gave them.
> 
> The Gift certificate could be for a restaurant, coffee shop, book store or even for a manicure. Something thing that says, "it's your time for a relaxing break/treat."





MLeh said:


> Gifts for teachers: one of my best friends has been a teacher for many years and although she appreciates the thought, she just has too many mugs, keepsakes and mementos. Her preference is for a hug and a thank you, and if a gift must be given, make it something consumable or at least something that's not going to become a 'dust collector'. It's always fun to stop by her house at the end of the school year, because there's always lots of candy, cookies, etc.
> 
> (Gift certificate for a manicure would suit my friend perfectly, I happen to know.  )


Al great ideas. I agree to forgo the collectibles. She is young (25) and I was thinking of a nice bottle of wine and a gift card for two for the movies so she and her husband can have a night out.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Al great ideas. I agree to forgo the collectibles. She is young (25) and I was thinking of a nice bottle of wine and a gift card for two for the movies so she and her husband can have a night out.


Sound jut the ticket!! good idea! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> BTW, does anyone have any ideas for a gift for my son's Senior Kindergarten Teacher?? I haven't got a clue. Oh. And I need to know by the end of the day.


Warren, as for the gift, a gift certificate at a book store that has children's lit is what many of my students who are K teachers enjoy receiving.

As for your approach with your birth mom, I think that your caution at the onset of this reunion is quite wise. See what comes of this situation over time. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night here in St.John's. Hang tight all the rest of you. See you tomorrow on the other side of The Hump. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Nite Marc, sweet dreams....


----------



## Rps

Nite all: For those of you still up, I was kind of bored so:

1. The roundest knight at King Arthur's round table was Sir Cumference. He acquired his size from too much pi.
2. I thought I saw an eye doctor on an Alaskan island, but it turned out to be an optical Aleutian.
3. She was only a whiskey maker, but he loved her still.
4. A rubber band pistol was confiscated from algebra class because it was a weapon of math disruption.
5. No matter how much you push the envelope, it'll still be stationery.
6. A dog gave birth to puppies near the road and was cited for littering.
7. A grenade thrown into a kitchen in France would result in Linoleum Blownapart.
8. Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.
9. Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana.
10. A hole has been found in the nudist camp wall. The police are
looking into it.
11. Atheism is a non-prophet organization.
12. Two hats were hanging on a hat rack in the hallway. One hat said to the other, you stay here; I'll go on a head.
13. I wondered why the baseball kept getting bigger. Then it hit me..
14. A sign on the lawn at a drug rehab center said, 'Keep off the Grass.'
15. A small boy swallowed some coins and was taken to a hospital. When his grandmother telephoned to ask how he was, a nurse said 'No change yet.'
16. A chicken crossing the road is poultry in motion.
17. The short fortune-teller who escaped from prison was a small medium at large.
18. The soldier who survived mustard gas and pepper spray is now a
seasoned veteran.
19. A backward poet writes inverse.
20. In democracy it's your vote that counts. In feudalism it's your count that votes.


----------



## friend

Nite Marc.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## friend

Rp! 
Steady now, auld chap.


----------



## friend

Nitelli nitelli freinderinos.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Nite all: For those of you still up, I was kind of bored so:
> 
> 1. The roundest knight at King Arthur's round table was Sir Cumference. He acquired his size from too much pi.
> 2. I thought I saw an eye doctor on an Alaskan island, but it turned out to be an optical Aleutian.
> 3. She was only a whiskey maker, but he loved her still.
> 4. A rubber band pistol was confiscated from algebra class because it was a weapon of math disruption.
> 5. No matter how much you push the envelope, it'll still be stationery.
> 6. A dog gave birth to puppies near the road and was cited for littering.
> 7. A grenade thrown into a kitchen in France would result in Linoleum Blownapart.
> 8. Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.
> 9. Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana.
> 10. A hole has been found in the nudist camp wall. The police are
> looking into it.
> 11. Atheism is a non-prophet organization.
> 12. Two hats were hanging on a hat rack in the hallway. One hat said to the other, you stay here; I'll go on a head.
> 13. I wondered why the baseball kept getting bigger. Then it hit me..
> 14. A sign on the lawn at a drug rehab center said, 'Keep off the Grass.'
> 15. A small boy swallowed some coins and was taken to a hospital. When his grandmother telephoned to ask how he was, a nurse said 'No change yet.'
> 16. A chicken crossing the road is poultry in motion.
> 17. The short fortune-teller who escaped from prison was a small medium at large.
> 18. The soldier who survived mustard gas and pepper spray is now a
> seasoned veteran.
> 19. A backward poet writes inverse.
> 20. In democracy it's your vote that counts. In feudalism it's your count that votes.



:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap: Can I quote you on these RP???


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Nitelli nitelli freinderinos.


' Nite Caman, Hope you are all recovered from your tummy ache.... 
Sweet dreams to you too!! :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Just about time to turn in here in Battleford too. Long drive home tomorrow and all. Nite all.


----------



## Ena

Not long for bed here too. Was out all day for a trip on the old road that hugs the coast north of Victoria. Stopped in at a therapeutic farm for the mentally ill that has been in existence since 1894. Was owned originally by the order of nuns who built the hospital where I work. I find it a spiritual place to visit. 

Good night and good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Guess it is time to make our Over the Hump Day Breakfast for those who want to get the middle of the week started. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

I'll have a cup of java and a bagel with cream cheese, thanks.
16C and sunshine here. 
Going to get some stuff done, before I get back to the writing.
The novel is such a positive part of my life now. I'm very happy
that ye and Anna liked the start of it. I just have to trot on steadily
and then, with youse support, I'm sure I will be able to keep the good work up. 
................
Nur 12 / June 16

_Knowledge is love. Study, listen to exhortations,
think, try to understand the wisdom and greatness
of God. The soil must be fertilized before the seed
is sown.
'Abdu'l-Bahá

Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman
that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the
word of truth.
-2 Timothy 2:15_


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents! I fell asleep at 9:00 and woke at 2:00 a.m wide awake so am propped up in bed and just finished SAP. I have to remain quiet with the lights out so the other guys can sleep. Hopefully, I too will be able to fall asleep for another few hours before I face the five hour run home today. There is an interesting bit on SAP about "The dog dyes of summer" which is cute, but borders on reasonable treatment of dogs in China.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don. 

There was an update of SL and my wonderful Mail app, LetterBox, was disabled. 
I neeeeed an updated version sooooooon.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, I have run every update without issue. My mail works fine, but I sure wouldn't want it to be an issue given the amount of mail I send and receive.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, I have run every update without issue. My mail works fine, but I sure wouldn't want it to be an issue given the amount of mail I send and receive.


But do you use LetterBox?

LetterBox at MacUpdate


----------



## SINC

Nope, I never tinker with the Mail app. It has worked flawlessly for me since the day it came out, so I have never added the feature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. Guess we are the only early birds ............... all 3 1/2 time zones apart.


----------



## friend

Now the conversion is in hand.
Signing for the apartments on Friday. :clap:

I'm getting two auctioneer over next week to see
what they are worth, what to renovate and when to sell.
The only problem still is to agree with the tenant on the
price of the ex apartment. He want to go down quite a bit.
If we can't agree it will go on the open market and he has 
to bid like the other buyers. Sure I am kind and decent, but no fool.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. I'll be working on contracts today so I'll be needing frequent refills of my favorite contract drafting and review fuel - coffee. The current semester must be nearly done for you, right? Then on to summer classes? 

Don - I've already visited SAP today. Those dyed dogs are really something...else. 

Caman - Good luck with the writing today - hope it goes smoothly.I don't use Letterbox either.. I have no problems with the mail app that came with the Mac. 
The apartment going to auction is fair and reasonable, a BATNA in negotiator's lingo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Caman. Let the bidding begin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Coffee shall flow your way ............... until you are ready for some herbal tea. 

"Those dyed dogs are really something...else." Yes, I can't see a doxie being colored like a panda ............ although one of our dogs had a cute panda-like face when she was a pup.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

I do think the dyed dogs look cute, but I wonder how the dogs feel about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I do think the dyed dogs look cute, but I wonder how the dogs feel about it.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?

If one of our dogs was colored with a dye, they would run away and do the honorable thing and perish in the wilderness. "Death before Dishonor" is the motto of our doxies.

My wife puts on cute hats during Christmas which they HATE.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is a possible SAP item.

["MEXICO CITY - The bull charged and matador Christian Hernandez took off — across the ring, over the wall and into controversy.

The admittedly terrified torero was arrested after Sunday's botched bullfight at the Plaza Mexico, apparently for breach of contract, local media reported Monday. He was released after paying a fine."

Raging bull, running matador: Mexican bullfighter drops cape, leaps wall and flees ring


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, glad to see everyone is up and ready to 'seize the day!! :lmao:

Well some of us anyway... 

Yes the dogs are cute, saw some 'dyed' poodles etc. a long time ago. I wondered then 'what are they thinking!!' I am still wondering! (do you suppose they use real dye, with peroxide in it? That would burn their skin! 

Thanks for brekkie Marc, and I hope you got a few extra hours shut eye Don, perhaps someone will offer to drive down with you and you can get a few more ZZZ's 

Caman, I think you should give your neighbour a price, that's as low as you can go and tell him that's it, he knows you are anxious to move, so he is hoping you will be desperate, I would go on the market now, when he sees you are serious, he may just agree to your price, especially if he wants it badly enough... does it join to his place? If so I am guessing he wants to enlarge into your place... stick to your asking price and don't let go!! (much) especially if it saves you the real estate fees, and he will have to pay all the costs (in writing) if you give him a' deal'
Good luck !!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Don, here is a possible SAP item.
> 
> ["MEXICO CITY - The bull charged and matador Christian Hernandez took off — across the ring, over the wall and into controversy.
> 
> The admittedly terrified torero was arrested after Sunday's botched bullfight at the Plaza Mexico, apparently for breach of contract, local media reported Monday. He was released after paying a fine."
> 
> Raging bull, running matador: Mexican bullfighter drops cape, leaps wall and flees ring


I know it's an ingrained part of the culture, but I have serious misgivings about the whole non-sport. 

We are going to Spain and Portugal this summer. Bullfights figure prominently among tourist offerings. We won't be partaking. At all. 

The running of the bulls in Pamplona might be interesting (to watch - not participate), but we won't be there at the right time.


----------



## friend

Leslie: It two separate apartment in two different buildings. He, a friend of a friend
(wrong before) rents what used to be my ex apartment. I suggested that he buys it 
with 50% off the profit. He want more off, since he thinks it worth 25-35% less then 
it is worth according to several auctioneers. I can get $15.000-20.000 more if I sell 
it on the open market, but I want to be nice since he has rented it for 1,5 years. 
And it is less hustle then to try to find a new buyer.
But if he wants to go for big profit I'll can as easy take all myself. 
I do have 6 month on me to buy and pay for the apartment.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I know it's an ingrained part of the culture, but I have serious misgivings about the whole non-sport.
> 
> We are going to Spain and Portugal this summer. Bullfights figure prominently among tourist offerings. We won't be partaking. At all.
> 
> The running of the bulls in Pamplona might be interesting (to watch - not participate), but we won't be there at the right time.


I agree.


----------



## friend

LetterBox has been updated! :clap::clap::clap:

This is how it work. Absolutely brilliant I find.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I shall have to weigh down the doxies tonight.

Warnings from Environment Canada

St. John's and vicinity
2:58 PM NDT Wednesday 16 June 2010
Wind warning for St. John's and vicinity continued

Strong northwesterly winds gusting to over 100 km/h are expected this afternoon and evening.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Leslie: It two separate apartment in two different buildings. He, a friend of a friend
> (wrong before) rents what used to be my ex apartment. I suggested that he buys it
> with 50% off the profit. He want more off, since he thinks it worth 25-35% less then
> it is worth according to several auctioneers. I can get $15.000-20.000 more if I sell
> it on the open market, but I want to be nice since he has rented it for 1,5 years.
> And it is less hustle then to try to find a new buyer.
> But if he wants to go for big profit I'll can as easy take all myself.
> I do have 6 month on me to buy and pay for the apartment.


Oh I see, well then, you should bring in a real estate person to tell him how much you could get for it, maybe that would make him think twice as he will have to move if he doesn't buy.... is this correct??

Wishing you luck...


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Oh I see, well then, you should bring in a real estate person to tell him how much you could get for it, maybe that would make him think twice as he will have to move if he doesn't buy.... is this correct??
> Wishing you luck...


Thanks. 
You are right. That's what I'll do.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I do think the dyed dogs look cute, but I wonder how the dogs feel about it.


I'm thinking that if we don't ask their opinion on being neutered, we really wouldn't care about their colouring..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm thinking that if we don't ask their opinion on being neutered, we really wouldn't care about their colouring..............


Rp, they care about BOTH ............ trust me on this reality. 

How is your dog??? Is Cruzer intact?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, they care about BOTH ............ trust me on this reality.
> 
> How is your dog??? Is Cruzer intact?


Yes Marc, they care, but I don't think we ask their opinion in the matter. And as for Cruzer, he had his baggage checked at the station.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Yes Marc, they care, but I don't think we ask their opinion in the matter. And as for Cruzer, he had his baggage checked at the station.


Good to hear, actually an altered animal is healthier and more even tempered in the long run, it is better for them as some of the diseases they can contract by being whole are not a consideration when altered, This goes for felines as well, and as for cattle you must have heard of the famous' Prairie Oyster' :lmao: and NO I have never tried them... 
I have sort of watched them being 'gathered' and it was not appetizing, however the natives here love 'em ... most do anyway, the ladies aren't as keen... XX)


----------



## friend

Good night South Africa.


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Good to hear, actually an altered animal is healthier and more even tempered in the long run, it is better for them as some of the diseases they can contract by being whole are not a consideration when altered, This goes for felines as well, and as for cattle you must have heard of the famous' Prairie Oyster' :lmao: and NO I have never tried them...
> I have sort of watched them being 'gathered' and it was not appetizing, however the natives here love 'em ... most do anyway, the ladies aren't as keen... XX)


That's what my wife sez..............although I'm not sure she's talking about dogs and catsbeejacon


----------



## SINC

Back home safe and sound. RV parked, cleaned and ready to go again. Me? Tired! Time for a shower and shave after five hours behind the wheel. Then a cold one for sure. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes Marc, they care, but I don't think we ask their opinion in the matter. And as for Cruzer, he had his baggage checked at the station.


An interesting way of putting it, Rp. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night South Africa.





SINC said:


> Back home safe and sound. RV parked, cleaned and ready to go again. Me? Tired! Time for a shower and shave after five hours behind the wheel. Then a cold one for sure. beejacon





Rps said:


> That's what my wife sez..............although I'm not sure she's talking about dogs and catsbeejacon


Yes, that was an amazing upset, Caman. 

Welcome home, Don.

Rp, my wife would most likely like to meet your wife. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, and while I like to see you in the mornings, I hope I am not as early as you tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

Nite Caman, Sweet dreams :yawn:

i imagine Marc will soon be heading to bed, and I wont be far behind as there are no starry skies tonight, haven't seen them for along time, hope they haven't moved much! :lmao:
A telescope would be pretty dusty around here lately! 

Good to see you arrived home safely Don, I guess you will be catching up on some sleep the next few days! :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

That makes two of us, Don. I was up at 430AM my time ............. which is way too early. Still, I got a jump on my grading of overnight postings. So, I am pooped right now and will call it a night as well.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Nite Caman, Sweet dreams :yawn:
> 
> i imagine Marc will soon be heading to bed, and I wont be far behind as there are no starry skies tonight, haven't seen them for along time, hope they haven't moved much! :lmao:
> A telescope would be pretty dusty around here lately!
> 
> Good to see you arrived home safely Don, I guess you will be catching up on some sleep the next few days! :yawn:


How right you are, Leslie. Sun rises at just past 5AM and there is a forecast of sunny skies for early tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well and enjoying some time on the sunny side of Sonal Street, where people are smiling. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Glorious sunshine here and 18C. God is good and generous to us this morning. :clap:
Liam was happy going to playschool this morning (too I should say, he is so sweet).
They are going to the woods and has picnic back packs with them. He loves that.
Going to try to get some writing done today, since I feel fine.
Have a nice and happy day all. 
..............
Nur 13 / June 17

_Our debts... should be considered as sacred 
and take precedence over any other thing for 
us upon this principle does the foundation 
of our economic life rest.
From a letter written on the behalf 
of Shoghi Effendi

The wicked borroweth, and payeth not again:
but the righteous sheweth mercy, and giveth.
Psalms 37:21_


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán and all who follow. SAP's up for the day and I am now beginning the hunt for tomorrow's material. Nice to be back home on the high speed upload which only took 1:45 minutes compared to about 12 minutes on the cell modem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. I shall get some breakfast ready for us and have some ready for when the others in our family decide to rise and face the new day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a call from a producer at our local CBC TV station. They want to interview me this morning re the NALD Award I recieve. Talk about little advance notice. So, someone else must make the fresh coffee once the others decide to face the day. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Hope the interview goes well Marc, although the timing strikes me as typically CBC.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Just received a call from a producer at our local CBC TV station. They want to interview me this morning re the NALD Award I recieve. Talk about little advance notice. So, someone else must make the fresh coffee once the others decide to face the day. Merci.


Nice, well done lad.  :clap:
Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hope the interview goes well Marc, although the timing strikes me as typically CBC.





friend said:


> Nice, well down lad.  :clap:
> Good luck.


Thanks. How true, Don. Just received another call ............. don't be here at 9AM but rather, 1030AM. Fine with me ............. just make up your mind.


----------



## friend

Marc: Could you be a sweetheart and correct my spelling error please. 
I've done it in my post. 
Life's not easy being a duns. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Going to the charity shop to give away some stuff.
See youse later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unbelievable ................. all set to go to the interview .............. got dressed up and even shaved this morning ................. when I get another call "Interview has been rescheduled until Tuesday". Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Marc: Could you be a sweetheart and correct my spelling error please.
> I've done it in my post.
> Life's not easy being a duns. :lmao:


Caman, you are no dunce. I could help you with your spelling in indirect ways, rather than just correcting your spelling miscues.


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning Caman, Marc and Don... nice to know someone has seen the sun lately,
i think it has deserted us. I have a rubberized jacket that is lined and have been wearing that for 2 days now, the furnace kicked in, and it is still raining, the crops that haven't started growing will probably rot, and the ones that are just up will probably drown, it feels more like October than June... it is June isn't it???? 





Dr.G. said:


> Just received a call from a producer at our local CBC TV station. They want to interview me this morning re the NALD Award I recieve. Talk about little advance notice. So, someone else must make the fresh coffee once the others decide to face the day. Merci.


How wonderful Marc, I am sure you are up for the challenge! :clap:



Dr.G. said:


> Unbelievable ................. all set to go to the interview .............. got dressed up and even shaved this morning ................. when I get another call "Interview has been rescheduled until Tuesday". Such is Life.


Well at least you got enough notice to write a speech, and as for the shaving, I'm sure it looks good, at least you will get an even tan on your face when out in the sun, and you won't have a pale bottom (part of face I mean):lmao: for the TV interview.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good morning Caman, Marc and Don... nice to know someone has seen the sun lately,
> i think it has deserted us. I have a rubberized jacket that is lined and have been wearing that for 2 days now, the furnace kicked in, and it is still raining, the crops that haven't started growing will probably rot, and the ones that are just up will probably drown, it feels more like October than June... it is June isn't it????
> 
> How wonderful Marc, I am sure you are up for the challenge! :clap:
> 
> Well at least you got enough notice to write a speech, and as for the shaving, I'm sure it looks good, at least you will get an even tan on your face when out in the sun, and you won't have a pale bottom (part of face I mean):lmao: for the TV interview.


Morning, Leslie. Yes, June here in St.John's usually feels like late Oct. these days. Today is an exception, as it is 13C and sunny already. Still, when you get nearly 30C temps comes July and August, and it is very dry, you shall look back upon these days with fondness.

Yes, the interview is a nice touch since it gives recognition to more than me, but to Stella Burry Community Services and their adult learners. They are the real winners of this award. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, you are no dunce. I could help you with your spelling in indirect ways, rather than just correcting your spelling miscues.


No. I meant in my quote you used.  :lmao:
You had already used the quote option before I had corrected the spelling error,
but it was nothing serious as such. That was it really. Thanks anyway. 

Good morning Leslie.
Que pasa?


----------



## SINC

Yes Camán, well down and well done are indeed two different things.


----------



## friend

Apple selling unlocked iPhone in Europe, Canada.
News Macworld UK


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> No. I meant in my quote you used.  :lmao:
> You had already used the quote option before I had corrected the spelling error,
> but it was nothing serious as such. That was it really. Thanks anyway.
> 
> Good morning Leslie.
> Que pasa?


I see now, Caman. Been a long morning, with the doxies up at dawn ............ which was at 5:03AM this morning.  :yawn:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I see now, Caman. Been a long morning, with the doxies up at dawn ............ which was at 5:03AM this morning.  :yawn:


Nah, me tired. No sleep for man have many kids.
Wife far away, many kids make papa sleeping.  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nah, me tired. No sleep for man have many kids.
> Wife far away, many kids make papa sleeping.  :lmao:


I hear you, Caman. When I was a single parent, my life revolved around my children and work. That was it ............. Still, Deborah coming into my life was the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> No. I meant in my quote you used.  :lmao:
> You had already used the quote option before I had corrected the spelling error,
> but it was nothing serious as such. That was it really. Thanks anyway.
> 
> Good morning Leslie.
> Que pasa?


An Rp - ism just struck me:

To err is human, to moo bovine.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I hear you, Caman. When I was a single parent, my life revolved around my children and work. That was it ............. Still, Deborah coming into my life was the best thing that ever happened to me.


Glad to hear that.
I feel the same about Anna and it nice to hear that it worked out for someone else.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Glad to hear that.
> I feel the same about Anna and it nice to hear that it worked out for someone else.


Yes. As a single parent of a boy of pre-school age and a profoundly disabled 7 year old daughter, I was not expecting anyone to come into my life ever again ................. especially not someone as great as Deborah.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. The sun is shining brightly here in St.John's, but now, the sun is shining brightly on the sunny side of Sonal Street. 

How are you today? How did that potential "battle" ever get resolved?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> An Rp - ism just struck me:
> 
> To err is human, to moo bovine.


Don a classic........


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. The sun is shining brightly here in St.John's, but now, the sun is shining brightly on the sunny side of Sonal Street.
> 
> How are you today? How did that potential "battle" ever get resolved?


For the moment, I have a ceasefire, as I've re-directed the tenants to fight amongst themselves first. Eventually, they will come back to me with all of their issues, but until then, they are at least leaving me alone.

On the other hand, we are changing the windows in a different building, and one of tenants claims some stuff was stolen while we were working there.... I think he misplaced these things (he re-arranged the room quite extensively so he could cover it all with plastic) but no matter. He called the police, and made a report. The items he believes were stolen: a watch, a box of Viagra, and a pair of underwear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> For the moment, I have a ceasefire, as I've re-directed the tenants to fight amongst themselves first. Eventually, they will come back to me with all of their issues, but until then, they are at least leaving me alone.
> 
> On the other hand, we are changing the windows in a different building, and one of tenants claims some stuff was stolen while we were working there.... I think he misplaced these things (he re-arranged the room quite extensively so he could cover it all with plastic) but no matter. He called the police, and made a report. The items he believes were stolen: a watch, a box of Viagra, and a pair of underwear.


Sounds like a big hassle, Sonal. Herbal tea is certainly in your near future. Sad that you have to deal with these sorts of issues. Hang in there, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> For the moment, I have a ceasefire, as I've re-directed the tenants to fight amongst themselves first. Eventually, they will come back to me with all of their issues, but until then, they are at least leaving me alone.
> 
> On the other hand, we are changing the windows in a different building, and one of tenants claims some stuff was stolen while we were working there.... I think he misplaced these things (he re-arranged the room quite extensively so he could cover it all with plastic) but no matter. He called the police, and made a report. The items he believes were stolen: a watch, a box of Viagra, and a pair of underwear.


Bummer. Having a kennel raising wolfs might be easier. 
Get a stun gun or a cattle prod.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> The items he believes were stolen: a watch, a box of Viagra, and a pair of underwear.


I was gonna say some of that stuff shouldn't be hard to find, but then thought better of it. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I was gonna say some of that stuff shouldn't be hard to find, but then thought better of it. beejacon


Now, now, Don ........... remember, this is a family-oriented thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, 18C as we approach tea time here in St.John's. I shall be making some ice tea if anyone wants some, as well as brewing up some hot tea should that be you desire.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I was gonna say some of that stuff shouldn't be hard to find, but then thought better of it. beejacon


The harden criminal wood be recognized easily whilst handling the evidence. 
Or the cops could look out for an extremely happy wife. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> The harden criminal wood be recognized easily whilst handling the evidence.
> Or the cops could look out for an extremely happy wife. :lmao:


:lmao:beejacon:lmao:


----------



## friend

The media will call the criminal "the happy camper". 
When he lays down on his back, he reveals his in-tent.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey good day y'all. 

How is everybody?

It has been awhile since the last time I was here and here I am reading the last few posts posted the last couple of days trying to catch up. It is difficult trying to keep up with the goings on here! 



> The items he believes were stolen: a watch, a box of Viagra, and a pair of underwear.


:lmao::lmao: News flash! After the cops recover the now sprung watch and the balled up pair of underwear, the suspect is now facing a four hour stiff penalty! :lmao:


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> Hey good day y'all.
> 
> How is everybody?
> 
> It has been awhile since the last time I was here and here I am reading the last few posts posted the last couple of days trying to catch up. It is difficult trying to keep up with the goings on here!
> 
> :lmao::lmao: News flash! After the cops recover the now sprung watch and the balled up pair of underwear, the suspect is now facing a four hour stiff penalty! :lmao:


Good evening Sharon.
Nice to see you. 
I'm fine now. Been to hospital with diverticulitis 
and I've started writing a novel. 
How are you?


----------



## sharonmac09

friend said:


> Good evening Sharon.
> Nice to see you.
> I'm fine now. Been to hospital with diverticulitis
> and I've started writing a novel.
> How are you?


Hi Caman! That is a painful condition!  

I'm fine albeit a bit sad. Nothing too serious though. 

A while back I had actually read a page of yours that you posted here. I think it is eloquently written. Beautiful piece of philosophy! Your writing is now saved to my desktop for easy access in case I need a bit of uplifting.


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Caman! That is a painful condition!
> 
> I'm fine albeit a bit sad. Nothing too serious though.
> 
> A while back I had actually read a page of yours that you posted here. I think it is eloquently written. Beautiful piece of philosophy! Your writing is now saved to my desktop for easy access in case I need a bit of uplifting.


Danke schön Fräulein S.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sharon. Glad to see you back with your Shang family. I hope that your sadness slowly drifts away and is replaced by feelings of contentment and serenity. As we all know, the Shang was started as an oasis from the concerns of the outside world. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

friend said:


> Danke schön Fräulein S.


Bitte schön Caman!


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sharon. Glad to see you back with your Shang family. I hope that your sadness slowly drifts away and is replaced by feelings of contentment and serenity. As we all know, the Shang was started as an oasis from the concerns of the outside world. Paix, mon amie.


That's very true Marc. The warm sunny weather although it is at times fleeting has also helped tremendously. It has enabled me to head out for walks and they're excellent for head clearings!


----------



## macdoodle

Hi everyone, I hope you are all having a good and profitable day, it is just another soggy day for us, and the wind is making it worse, I wore a rubber lined winter jacket to the Dr and was most glad of it, the rain is getting into everywhere... it is insidious to say the least, my heat has been on since yesterday, and I only keep it at 62 just in case.... 
Might light the fireplace, to keep down the chill XX)

Sharon, I do hope your sadness is just temporary and you will be feeling more like yourself in a few days... sometimes these things take time.... and depending on what it is they come back at the most odd moments... 

However know that we support you and wish you only the best, (got any comfort food? I hear chocolate is good for whatever ails you and if nothing ails you it's good for that too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> That's very true Marc. The warm sunny weather although it is at times fleeting has also helped tremendously. It has enabled me to head out for walks and they're excellent for head clearings!


That's a very positive attitude, Sharon.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you are all having a good and profitable day, it is just another soggy day for us, and the wind is making it worse, I wore a rubber lined winter jacket to the Dr and was most glad of it, the rain is getting into everywhere... it is insidious to say the least, my heat has been on since yesterday, and I only keep it at 62 just in case....
> Might light the fireplace, to keep down the chill XX)
> 
> Sharon, I do hope your sadness is just temporary and you will be feeling more like yourself in a few days... sometimes these things take time.... and depending on what it is they come back at the most odd moments...
> 
> However know that we support you and wish you only the best, (got any comfort food? I hear chocolate is good for whatever ails you and if nothing ails you it's good for that too!!


Sounds like you both could use some Bolor Special, the best hot chocolate in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## macdoodle

Sounds like a plan Marc, I will accept it (as soon as i can get my hands out of this blanket I'm wrapped up in...


----------



## Sonal

Sharon, any time you feel sad, I can tell you stories from work.... always good for a chuckle or two.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sounds like a plan Marc, I will accept it (as soon as i can get my hands out of this blanket I'm wrapped up in...


I shall send it via Doxie Express. If it gets to Bob when it is -35C with the windchill still hot, it should get to you still hot. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sharon, any time you feel sad, I can tell you stories from work.... always good for a chuckle or two.


Yes, it pays to work on the sunny side of Sonal Street. 

How is Life treating you these days, Sonal?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Nite.


Nite Caman, sweet dreams:yawn:



Dr.G. said:


> I shall send it via Doxie Express. If it gets to Bob when it is -35C with the windchill still hot, it should get to you still hot. Enjoy.


MMMMM thanks so much, they just arrived, bit damp, I will dry them off, a nice treat of chicken jerky (NO Preservatives) and send them on their way... to the warm part of the country...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Nite Caman, sweet dreams:yawn:
> 
> 
> 
> MMMMM thanks so much, they just arrived, bit damp, I will dry them off, a nice treat of chicken jerky (NO Preservatives) and send them on their way... to the warm part of the country...


Thanks, Leslie. Still 10C here as the stars come out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Have to get up early tomorrow morning ............ and it is a TGIF Breakfast day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Don't be a stranger to your Shang family. Let us know how you are doing. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Leslie. Still 10C here as the stars come out.


Stars? Stars? You have stars?... tell me about them, how do they look?? :lmao:

Maybe next week....


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi everyone! Thanks for your words. I greatly appreciate it. 

I don't know what the heck Marc is talking about here!! Stars??!? He must be hallucinating! :lmao: Wait, wait, I think I see a twinkle or two.... I'm seeing things! No, no, there it is! Must be a phenomenon here on the east coast! Beautiful skies! 10C too! Over 25C and sunny for the next few days coming! Whoooo!


----------



## Rps

This just in...............

The European Commission has just announced an agreement whereby English will be the official language of the European Union rather then German, which was the other possibility.

As part of the negotiations, the British Government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5-year phase-in plan that would become known as "Euro-English".

In the first year, "s" will replace the soft "c", Sertainly, this will make the sivil servants jump with joy.

The hard "c" will be dropped in favour of the "k". This should klear up konfusion, and keyboards kan have one less letter.

There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced with the "f". This will make words like fotograf 20% shorter.

In the 3rd year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage where more komplkated changes are possible.

Governments wil enkourage the removal of double letters which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling.

Also, al wil agre that the horibl mes of the silent :\"e" in the languag is disgrasful and it should go away.

By the 4th yer people wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th" with "z" and "w" with "v".

During ze fifz yer, ze unesesary "o" an be propd from vords kontaining "ou" and after ziz fifz yer, ve vil hav a reil sensibl riten styl.

Zer vil be no mor trubl or difkultis and evrimun vil find it ezi tu understand ech oza. Ze frem of a united urop vil finali kum tru.

Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking Germain like zey vunted in ze forst plas.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> This just in...............
> 
> The European Commission has just announced an agreement whereby English will be the official language of the European Union rather then German, which was the other possibility.
> 
> As part of the negotiations, the British Government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5-year phase-in plan that would become known as "Euro-English".
> 
> In the first year, "s" will replace the soft "c", Sertainly, this will make the sivil servants jump with joy.
> 
> The hard "c" will be dropped in favour of the "k". This should klear up konfusion, and keyboards kan have one less letter.
> 
> There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced with the "f". This will make words like fotograf 20% shorter.
> 
> In the 3rd year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage where more komplkated changes are possible.
> 
> Governments wil enkourage the removal of double letters which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling.
> 
> Also, al wil agre that the horibl mes of the silent :\"e" in the languag is disgrasful and it should go away.
> 
> By the 4th yer people wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th" with "z" and "w" with "v".
> 
> During ze fifz yer, ze unesesary "o" an be propd from vords kontaining "ou" and after ziz fifz yer, ve vil hav a reil sensibl riten styl.
> 
> Zer vil be no mor trubl or difkultis and evrimun vil find it ezi tu understand ech oza. Ze frem of a united urop vil finali kum tru.
> 
> Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking Germain like zey vunted in ze forst plas.



Hilarious! how long und vit how much kozentration did you use... Sorry my Euro -English is not so good, and mine German is verse.... :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Hi Shang Gang!
Especially Sharon - long time no see! 

That was great Rp - that must have taken some work to put together. Awesome!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Preparing our classic TGIF Breakfast as you all sleep, so that you may rise to face the new day with a fine meal to send you on your way. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise and 10C as we approach 7AM here in St.John's. The start of a fine day and a fine weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This just in...............
> 
> The European Commission has just announced an agreement whereby English will be the official language of the European Union rather then German, which was the other possibility.
> 
> As part of the negotiations, the British Government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5-year phase-in plan that would become known as "Euro-English".
> 
> In the first year, "s" will replace the soft "c", Sertainly, this will make the sivil servants jump with joy.
> 
> The hard "c" will be dropped in favour of the "k". This should klear up konfusion, and keyboards kan have one less letter.
> 
> There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced with the "f". This will make words like fotograf 20% shorter.
> 
> In the 3rd year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage where more komplkated changes are possible.
> 
> Governments wil enkourage the removal of double letters which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling.
> 
> Also, al wil agre that the horibl mes of the silent :\"e" in the languag is disgrasful and it should go away.
> 
> By the 4th yer people wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th" with "z" and "w" with "v".
> 
> During ze fifz yer, ze unesesary "o" an be propd from vords kontaining "ou" and after ziz fifz yer, ve vil hav a reil sensibl riten styl.
> 
> Zer vil be no mor trubl or difkultis and evrimun vil find it ezi tu understand ech oza. Ze frem of a united urop vil finali kum tru.
> 
> Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking Germain like zey vunted in ze forst plas.


Hopefully, people will then be able to pronounce "dachshund" correctly and not say "dash hound". We shall see.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Raining a bit on and off here, but still nice and at least 14C.
Now I have been the proud owner of my apartment for 2 hours. :clap:
The purchase went through with the landlord and our condo association
now own the whole block with 111 apartments and a huge garage with 
parkings space for 80 cars. 
Left for me personally is to sort out the business with my ex's apartment,
but I have 6 months on me.
.................
Nur 15 / June 18

_I ask you all, each one of you, to follow well the
light of truth, in the Holy Teachings, and God will
strengthen you by His Holy Spirit so that you will
be enabled to overcome the difficulties, and to
destroy the prejudices which cause separation 
and hatred amongst the people.
'Abdu'l´-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Kudos on your new apartment ownership. We should have a housewarming party for you here in The Cafe Chez Marc. What would you like served at this event?


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good morning Marc and all.
> 
> Raining a bit on and off here, but still nice and at least 14C.
> Now I have been the proud owner of my apartment for 2 hours. :clap:
> The purchase went through with the landlord and our condo association
> now own the whole block with 111 apartments and a huge garage with
> parkings space for 80 cars.
> Left for me personally is to sort out the business with my ex's apartment,
> but I have 6 months on me.
> .................
> ]


Morning Caman, Good to know you have your apt. I am a bit confused here, is this apt in the states or where you are now? 
I assume the only way you could stay where you are now was to buy this place ??
Will you have to buy the other apt too, or is the man there going to buy it... (this place has 6 mos left for you to decide? 
I apologize for all the questions, but I was thinking you were to be in the US by now??



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Preparing our classic TGIF Breakfast as you all sleep, so that you may rise to face the new day with a fine meal to send you on your way. Enjoy.


Thank Marc, a coffee for now and something to eat later... might try for a bit more sleep.... all that breathe here are not thinking it's a good time to be awake...  (I'm thinking the same thing, but I had something to do and when i woke up early thought this would be a good time, in the quiet.... involves thinking and writing, and the only sound here are the mourning doves outside ... very pleasant .... but perhaps I can now go back to dreamland and catch up the threads of the last dream ... for at least another hour or 2 
Thanks for the coffee, glad you have a beautiful day ahead, it is still raining here....


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Kudos on your new apartment ownership. We should have a housewarming party for you here in The Cafe Chez Marc. What would you like served at this event?


Maybe Shusi, Bibimbap, grape juice and a cloudberry sorbét to finish it off with, thanks.


----------



## friend

Good morning Leslie. 
We got to buy our old flat in Stockholm to 50% off the market value.
The whole block has become condos owned by us all that bought our flats.
(flats=apartments)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Maybe Shusi, Bibimbap, grape juice and a cloudberry sorbét to finish of, thanks.


 A grand menu, Caman. This evening, when everyone is up and about, we shall have our feast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. A bit early for you, so go back to sleep.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good morning Leslie.
> We got to buy our old flat in Stockholm to 50% off the market value.
> The whole block has become condos owned by us all that bought our flats.
> (flats=apartments)


:clap: good deal Caman, so now you can choose to sell or rent is that correct...? 
Sure got a good deal on that especially if the market is hungry for rentals, or homes to purchase.... good for you! 

When is the move to the states?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. A bit early for you, so go back to sleep.


Tried, didn't work, so will get to my work a bit earlier, probably nap in the afternoon, that is usually what happens when I get up before the usual time 6-7 am... usually!


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> :clap: good deal Caman, so now you can choose to sell or rent is that correct...?
> Sure got a good deal on that especially if the market is hungry for rentals, or homes to purchase.... good for you!
> 
> When is the move to the states?


We have a auctioneer coming to check and recommend how to go about it,
so we will deside after that.
The move might be3-4 week in August, but we don't know for sure yet.


----------



## macdoodle

Sounds like a plan! Does the auctioneer sell the apt also? 10 weeks to the end of August, hopefully you will be settled into your new 'digs' by then.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc - I'll just grab a quick coffee for now and be on my way to face my busy day. 

Great news Caman! One big mission accomplished. Woot!


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Had a busy morning trying to get everything done as today is our youngest son't birthday and Matt, Holly and Jett are coming over for Chinese dinner after he is done work tonight. He is 34 today, hard to believe and our "baby" is a Dad himself now. We got him a very special watch for his birthday.

Thanks to Warren for sending me the info on the Falkirk Wheel featured on SAP this morning, a very interesting piece of technology indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Tried, didn't work, so will get to my work a bit earlier, probably nap in the afternoon, that is usually what happens when I get up before the usual time 6-7 am... usually!


Leslie, this is how I am when the doxies get me up at 5AM or so, wanting to be fed and taken out ..................... and then they get to go back to sleep for a couple of hours. tptptptp :yawn:

Hang in there, the weekend is almost here.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you doing today?


----------



## Sonal

I'm well Marc, how are you?


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Sounds like a plan! Does the auctioneer sell the apt also? 10 weeks to the end of August, hopefully you will be settled into your new 'digs' by then.


They do.
And end of August might when we leave for the US.

Good morning Kim, Don and Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm well Marc, how are you?


Doing as well as can be expected with another month or two of renos.

Going to take Bubbles, the last puppy from this litter, to the airport in a coupld of hours. We found a great home for her on the west coast of NL. Sad to see her go, but it is best for the pup. It is always hard to send them off knowing that you held them in your had when they were a minute or so old ........... and then watched them grow. Such is Life. :-love2:


----------



## Sonal

Hard to let them go, but you have the memories and the pictures at least.

What's left to do with the renovations?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hard to let them go, but you have the memories and the pictures at least.
> 
> What's left to do with the renovations?


True. There were tears as I kissed her goodbye for the last time. :-(

The renos are delayed due to the delay in the kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> The renos are delayed due to the delay in the kitchen cabinets.


There's always delays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> There's always delays.


XX)tptptptp


----------



## friend

Visa news:
I spoke to the NVC and all the cases are processed now. 
Unfortunately there was no appointment left in July at the 
US embassy, so we have to wait to see if they can give us
an appointment in August, but we will not know if so until the 
second week of July. The embassy are swamped with all kind of Visa
applications, so we might not get an appointment in august either.
We will know in July, so very good news and some that might be bad.  +


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, good news that all the forms were received, just sorry to hear about the processing delays. Still, once you get to America it shall be worth all the wait. My grandfather, upon getting off of the boat at Ellis Island back in 1903 got down on his knees and kissed the ground. From what I have read, many, many immigrants did the same thing.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, good news that all the forms were received, just sorry to hear about the processing delays. Still, once you get to America it shall be worth all the wait. My grandfather, upon getting off of the boat at Ellis Island back in 1903 got down on his knees and kissed the ground. From what I have read, many, many immigrants did the same thing.


I will have to stretch my lips far to reach Ellis Island from Seattle. 

But me good man come America do many kissing try Ellis, yes. :lmao:
Ellis Priestly not dead, yes? No singing man anymore, yes?


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Visa news:
> I spoke to the NVC and all the cases are processed now.
> Unfortunately there was no appointment left in July at the
> US embassy, so we have to wait to see if they can give us
> an appointment in August, but we will not know if so until the
> second week of July. The embassy are swamped with all kind of Visa
> applications, so we might not get an appointment in august either.
> We will know in July, so very good news and some that might be bad.  +


Well keep your chin up and your eyes on the prize, you will be in Washington before you know it!! Besides it gives you time to weed out all the things you really don't want... unless that is nothing and a fresh start all around?? A suitcase will hold the photos and special mementos, another a few changes of clothes, you will have to keep your Mac in your backpack... you musn't leave home without it!! 

All sounds like you are moving ahead even if it seems so darn slow.... at least it is forward!!


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> All sounds like you are moving ahead even if it seems so darn slow.... at least it is forward!!


At least that.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> True. There were tears as I kissed her goodbye for the last time. :-(
> 
> The renos are delayed due to the delay in the kitchen cabinets.


Awwwww. On both accounts. Hopefully Bubbles' new family will keep you updated with reports and photos. 

As far as the renovations go - (sigh) I can relate. 


friend said:


> Visa news:
> I spoke to the NVC and all the cases are processed now.
> Unfortunately there was no appointment left in July at the
> US embassy, so we have to wait to see if they can give us
> an appointment in August, but we will not know if so until the
> second week of July. The embassy are swamped with all kind of Visa
> applications, so we might not get an appointment in august either.
> We will know in July, so very good news and some that might be bad.  +


Awesome news about all your paperwork being located and processed. That must be a worry off your mind.
However, I imagine it must greatly add to you and yours' stress to not know exactly when you will be leaving Sweden. It makes it difficult to plan ahead. Hang in there Caman! Some day you'll look back on all this, laugh and say "Remember when...."


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Awwwww. On both accounts. Hopefully Bubbles' new family will keep you updated with reports and photos.
> 
> As far as the renovations go - (sigh) I can relate.
> 
> Awesome news about all your paperwork being located and processed. That must be a worry off your mind.
> However, I imagine it must greatly add to you and yours' stress to not know exactly when you will be leaving Sweden. It makes it difficult to plan ahead. Hang in there Caman! Some day you'll look back on all this, laugh and say "Remember when...."


Exactly! even tho it doesn't seem like it now... (I have a few 'remember when stories, and I believe I have added to that little pile this week... )

How are things with you Kim? are you enjoying our 'liquid sunshine'??? :lmao:


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Exactly! even tho it doesn't seem like it now... (I have a few 'remember when stories, and I believe I have added to that little pile this week... )
> 
> How are things with you Kim? are you enjoying our 'liquid sunshine'??? :lmao:


I given the liquid until the rest of the day to cease and desist...tomorrow we are going to a Louisiana style outdoor crab and crawfish boil, complete with Zydeco tunes. But my EEEEE- Yahhhhh will morph into an Ohhh Nooooo...if it keeps raining. 

Then Sunday - a picnic in the mountains, again, weather permitting. 

How are you Leslie? What's new with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I will have to stretch my lips far to reach Ellis Island from Seattle.
> 
> But me good man come America do many kissing try Ellis, yes. :lmao:
> Ellis Priestly not dead, yes? No singing man anymore, yes?


Kiss the ground, Caman ................ wherever you are in America. God bless America.

YouTube - Kate Smith introduces God Bless America

YouTube - National Anthem USA


----------



## Dr.G.

"Awwwww. On both accounts. Hopefully Bubbles' new family will keep you updated with reports and photos. " She arrived safe and sound, and is now with her new family. All seems to be going well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> I given the liquid until the rest of the day to cease and desist...tomorrow we are going to a Louisiana style outdoor crab and crawfish boil, complete with Zydeco tunes. But my EEEEE- Yahhhhh will morph into an Ohhh Nooooo...if it keeps raining.
> 
> Then Sunday - a picnic in the mountains, again, weather permitting.
> 
> How are you Leslie? What's new with you?


Nothing much, wrote to a reporter for the B of America, and got a call from the CEO to the president, he was courteous and said there was nothing amiss with my draft, Jane got her $$ promptly, and he is looking into the treatment of her and I, he said he will call me next week, he is going to Kansas to see what is going on down there, (he is in California) anyway, he did apologize, that was it. didn't matter I lost an order because of the 'garbage'. Anyhow, it's done now as far as I know, my stuff will come by FedEx, maybe I can salvage some of the order.... 
Other than that, I'm guessing things are fine...  

And you sound like there is going to be a huge hoedown in your backyard if the rain gives up, it had stopped for awhile this afternoon, but has begun again I see, good thing I got the dog walked in the 2 hour 'dry spell' we had! 

Might have to get another pair of rubber boots, not those awful black ones, I want red ones like the pair I have now.... or some silly printed happy boots.... :lmao:




Dr.G. said:


> Well, guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight Marc, sleep well and both you and Caman have sweet dreams.... :yawn:

and to the rest of you the same wish when you choose to 'hit the hay... '


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone! 

I see as usual Marc has gone to bed. :yawn: Moi? Not yet! I don't go to bed till midnight or thereabouts. So I'm not hitting the hay just yet! 

Leslie, I'm so glad that your troubles with the MO are over! Now you can move on and relax. At least you won't be extradited! Whew! 

Kim, crawfish and crab boil? Sounds like a lot of fun! What about the booze? You intend on guzzling some and start hoedowning with abandon?  This way you won't notice the rain! :lmao::lmao:

A friend has given me some real good advice. I intend to follow it because I know he's right. I'll be fine.


----------



## Dreambird

Good Evening everyone...  from sopping wet Calgary. It's getting ridiculous... I keep checking to make sure I'm not growing webs between my toes! 

Kim, I do hope your barbecue goes on the way you want... I thought I heard a promise that the rain would cease by today but while it's not heavy like yesterday it's still coming down every now and again. *sigh**

Looks like I missed Marc... to me it's still early! 
Did I hear/read correctly that Bubbles has gone to a new family? I thought that she was a keeper headed for the show ring.?

Hello, Sharon! I know what you mean about trying to catch up on the posts here... I'm always behind.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dreambird said:


> Good Evening everyone...  from sopping wet Calgary. It's getting ridiculous... I keep checking to make sure I'm not growing webs between my toes!
> 
> Kim, I do hope your barbecue goes on the way you want... I thought I heard a promise that the rain would cease by today but while it's not heavy like yesterday it's still coming down every now and again. *sigh**
> 
> Looks like I missed Marc... to me it's still early!
> Did I hear/read correctly that Bubbles has gone to a new family? I thought that she was a keeper headed for the show ring.?
> 
> Hello, Sharon! I know what you mean about trying to catch up on the posts here... I'm always behind.


Hey hi Dreambirdie Diane! How the heck are ya? Long time no see! I hear you about trying to catch up on the posts here... it's impossible! 

Sadly it's true, Bubbles has been adopted. I too thought she was a keeper but I'm not sure why she is now a family pet. I missed that post so I guess we'll have to wait for Marc to answer that tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Sadly it's true, Bubbles has been adopted. I too thought she was a keeper but I'm not sure why she is now a family pet. I missed that post so I guess we'll have to wait for Marc to answer that tomorrow.


A quick search for "bubbles" in this thread tells you all you need to know without asking for a repeat: 



Dr.G. said:


> We found a good home for Bubbles, the last of our pups from this litter. We hate to see her go, since she is a show dog going to a pet home in Corner Brook, which is on the west coast of NL, but it was the best thing for her. As much as we love and cherish her, it is in her best interest to go to a home where she can be the center of attention. Such is Life.





Dr.G. said:


> True, since we were there from her birth. Still, it is best for her, even if she won't be shown.
> 
> Good point about fostering, since this is something that was discussed in our training class. Foster parents have to realize that it may be in the best interest of the child to be reunited with their parent/parents, or to be adopted by another family. It is the reality of the system here in NL.





Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim.
> 
> "Sorry to hear that you are sad about letting Bubbles go to another home. Like you said, it is the best thing for her and she will be very happy, loved and the center of attention.
> 
> Thanks for breakfast! Especially the coffee! "
> 
> Yes, she is going to a home with a 15 pound 5-year old male Shih Tzu. Since she is 14 pounds, he will be the boss ............... for another few months. He is lonely, since their mini-doxie died. Bubbles will have company, since she is used to being around 6 adult doxies. They have a great deal of land and are active, so she will be taken out, since Oscar, the Shih Tzu, is not much of a hiker. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to make breakfast for everyone as they rise to face the weekend. That way, it shall be hot and fresh. Enjoy.


----------



## Clockwork

Nice and sunny so far today in the GTA  Going up North to Bracebridge for a few days to my wife's family cottage, to unplug from the madness of the city.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Clockwork and all. 

Going wash and empty my neighbor's car and then put in an add on line
and see if we can get it sold. Since I'm going in for that operation on
Wednesday I rather have it gone by then.
(the picture was right for today eh. posted it before I saw Clockworks post) 
.............
Nur 15 / June 19

_One thing and only one thing will unfailingly and
alone secure the undoubted triumph of this sacred
Cause, namely, the extent to which our own inner
life and private character mirror forth in their mani-
fold aspect the splendor of those eternal principles
proclaimed by Bahá'u'lláh.
Shoghi Effendi_


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

The GTA may have started sunny, but it's sort of a bright gray here in downtown. We shall see how the day pans out.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, don't miss the Samba dancing baby on SAP this morning, so cute. Back to work for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman, Paul (Clockwork?), Sonal and Don. How is everyone today?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Does it seem a little quieter there today? 

We are doing well today here. The weather looks good so far. AAAAAyyEEE Yaaaah! 

Caman - Good luck with helping your neighbor sell his car. Hope it gets sold and away by Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Glad that you are finally getting some summer-like weather. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

Well, last night's birthday dinner was quite a success. Not only are we to become great grandparents to twins in December, the youngest son's wife and he announced at dinner that we are to also become grandparents for the second time courtesy of them, on next Valentine's Day. It's shaping up to be quite a time for our family over the next eight months or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, grandfather to be. Kudos to the happy parents as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

We made CNN News --

Stockholm, Sweden (CNN) -- Sweden's four-day royal wedding celebration reached its peak Saturday when Crown Princess Victoria married commoner Daniel Westling at Stockholm Cathedral.

The ceremony began at 3:30 p.m. (9:30 a.m. ET), and was completed within an hour. 

The couple emerged from Stockholm Cathedral to a gantlet of crossed swords. They stepped into a horse-drawn carriage and rode through town to the cheers of thousands of people lining the streets.

A wedding banquet, hosted by the king and queen, is scheduled at The Cafe Chez Marc with a special toast to be made by Caman.

Victoria, 32, is the oldest child of King Carl XVI Gustaf and Queen Silvia. She has two siblings, Prince Carl Philip and Princess Madeleine.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good afternoon, all. Summer in all its muggy glory is back, although we here in Niagara have hopes of some cooler weather when the week returns.

Marc, hope you are going to post pictures of the happy royal couple at the cafe. 

Don, congratulations on the impending additions to the family! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mona. How are you today?

"Marc, hope you are going to post pictures of the happy royal couple at the cafe." The Royal Photographer is taking all of the pictures, but we were able to get a quick pic as they were looking at some clocks at Gustav Klachmeyer's House of Coo-coo Clocks.


----------



## sharonmac09

g'day everyone! How's everybody doing?

I'm heading out to a lobster banquet. Two large market sized lobsters accompanied by melted butter (side dish), potato salad, dinner roll and dessert! I prefer my sea cockroaches whoops I mean boiled lobsters cold sans butter.

I wonder if Kim is enjoying her crawfish and crab boil?

Have a wonderful day y'all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, good luck with your lobster "skoff", which is what they call it here in NL. My wife loves lobster, but I am indifferent to the taste of lobster. Now, snow crab I love, as does she, along with shrimp.


----------



## SINC

Can only agree with you there Marc, lobster is awful stuff. Now King Crab legs are quite another. That's good!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Can only agree with you there Marc, lobster is awful stuff. Now King Crab legs are quite another. That's good!


Don, I don't think that lobster tastes "awful", I just don't see it worth all the effort to get to the lobster meat. We are in total agreement re King Crab, especially Alaskan KC.


----------



## Rps

In my time as a Kinsmen, I think I have cooked about 6,000 lobster .... wouldn't touch any after my first.... not a great lover of them. To me the first person to eat one of those things had to be really really hungry ..... on a plate they I equate them as some big red spider that lived in the sea......


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao::lmao:



Rps said:


> In my time as a Kinsmen, I think I have cooked about 6,000 lobster .... wouldn't touch any after my first.... not a great lover of them. To me the first person to eat one of those things had to be really really hungry ..... on a plate they I equate them as some big red spider that lived in the sea......


How are you these days, Rp?


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## macdoodle

'nite Caman, sweet dreams...


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening men! Good evening Leslie! Nite nite Caman. :yawn:

After I moved here from Ontario, the locals introduced me to the lobsters. I couldn't stand the appearance of the ugly SOBs, much less touch them! The locals 'trained' me and grudgingly I sampled a teeny bit here and there and after a couple of years, I now eat 3 or 4 of them per year. One exception though, I refuse to eat the innards (guts)!  Many of the people here can sit there at the table and just devour them, with juices and bits dribbling down their chins and hands, and in the process making a huge mess at the table! :yikes:


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> In my time as a Kinsmen, I think I have cooked about 6,000 lobster .... wouldn't touch any after my first.... not a great lover of them. To me the first person to eat one of those things had to be really really hungry ..... on a plate they I equate them as some big red spider that lived in the sea......


:lmao::lmao::lmao: These 'spiders' look greeny/bluey when taken alive out of the ocean! Still ugly SOBs Rp! 

So how are you Rp? 

Marc, how did the BBQ come along? What did you burn?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Happy Father's Day tomorrow.

"Marc, how did the BBQ come along? What did you burn?" Sharon, I did not burn anything ............. my wife is theQueen of the BBQ. She cooked some pork tenderloin souflaki, along with some homemade and store-bought Greek salads and dips.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunrise tomorrow morning here in St.John's is 5:03AM .............. and the doxies like to get up just before dawn. So, best to pull the pin now and get an early sleep. Tomorrow, I shall make a special Father's Day Brunch for one and all, male and female, single or married, and have it when you awaken to greet the day.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I don't think that lobster tastes "awful", I just don't see it worth all the effort to get to the lobster meat. We are in total agreement re King Crab, especially Alaskan KC.


Sorry Marc, but I did mean lobsters are just awful crap and taste just as bad. I have to agree with Rp on that one.

And the only King Crab legs I have ever eaten are from Alaska, that is a given. Do they have "King Crab" anywhere else?


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> And the only King Crab legs I have ever eaten are from Alaska, that is a given. Do they have "King Crab" anywhere else?


Seeing as they come from the Bering Sea, perhaps there is such a thing as 'Russian King Crab', although it might be called Russian Czar Crab ? ...

I prefer my Lobster broiled, with a nice strip loin, medium rare, on the side. The proverbial 'surf and turf'.

Can't eat crab: I'm allergic.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> g'day everyone! How's everybody doing?
> 
> I'm heading out to a lobster banquet. Two large market sized lobsters accompanied by melted butter (side dish), potato salad, dinner roll and dessert! I prefer my sea cockroaches whoops I mean boiled lobsters cold sans butter.
> 
> I wonder if Kim is enjoying her crawfish and crab boil?
> 
> Have a wonderful day y'all.


Yes, thanks...Kim did enjoy the crawfish and crab boil. The weather stayed nice and the only downside was that the mosquitos came out. 

Giant bucket after bucket of boiled crawfish, fresh corn, King crab, prawns and andouille sausage were dumped on the newspaper covered table in front of everyone.






















. 
We all ate until we could eat no more. Awesome.

Hope you enjoyed your lobster banquet just as much Sharon!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Well, last night's birthday dinner was quite a success. Not only are we to become great grandparents to twins in December, the youngest son's wife and he announced at dinner that we are to also become grandparents for the second time courtesy of them, on next Valentine's Day. It's shaping up to be quite a time for our family over the next eight months or so.


Congratulations Don! That is terrific news! What a perfect present for Father's/Grandfather's Day!


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Congratulations Don! That is terrific news! What a perfect present for Father's/Grandfather's Day!


Jepp. Congrats buddy. Wonderful news. :clap:
More to baby sit too, so keep fit.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Happy Fathers Day. :clap:

I got a wonderful family breakfast this morning.
They all conspired with Anna and Siobhán took charge
and had it all ready for when I arose. :love2::clap:
16C here and brilliant sunshine.
Going to take it easy for a little while and then we will go
in to town to get a birthday present for Bubba (Ciarán) who
will turn 11 tomorrow.
..............
Nur 16 

_Not all believers can give public talks, not all are
called upon to serve on administrative institutions.
But all can pray, fight their own spiritual battles,
carry out these sacred duties, we shall be astonished
at the accession of power which will result to the whole
body, and which in its turn will give rise to further growth
and the showering of greater blessings on all of us.
The Universal House Of Justice_


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone!


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone and Happy Father's Day to all f the Dads and Grandfathers out there.

I will not be participating in Father's Day today. We are really busy today. I have to take my oldest to a birthday party today (going to see Toy Story) and my wife and youngest are going to check out the St. Jacob's market where I might be a vendor next Sunday. So in lieu of that, we will celebrate another day.

I had a frank conversation with my Bio-Mom and laid the cards on the table saying that until I feel comfortable with her family, there will be no contact with my wife and kids and that I am interested in her and not her family. She understood and agreed that we take things slowly. Next Saturday we will meet. I'll keep you posted.

I like Lobster, but it is too much work to get the meat out. I do prefer Alaskan King Crab. The meat is nice and sweet and I could eat a pile of the stuff with lots of butter. The only problem with cooking any kind of seafood is that it stinks up your house and as a result, I choose to not cook it in the house. I am going to try grilling some AKC though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Father's Day to those out there who are fathers. 

My wife took me for a surprise early morning bruch at a sea side resort outside of St.John's where we ate and watched for whales. Did not see any, but the morning was a grand experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, I think that you are making a wise decision. Good luck on next week's reunion. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Dad and I have plans to check out the St Lawrence antique market today, go for a walk along the Harbourfront today, and get some lunch somewhere down by the water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. A grand idea for you and your dad to spend time together.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all, and Happy Father's day to those who are fathers or act as fathers.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

We are all off to celebrate Father's Day with a picnic! 

I hope all have a great Father's Day today, whatever you choose to do!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good day everyone!

Happy Father's Day to all shang members who are fathers. I will be calling my dad later tonight and try to engage him in conversation. He hates talking on the phone! 

Later!

Oh BTW Kim, I simply love the idea of digging with abandon into that mess of food and not clean up afterwards! Is this an annual traditional thing? What do you do with the shells? Chuck them behind you onto the ground? 

Later!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. My son is going to take me out to lunch today as my wife is off to get some organic soil for my father's day gift -- a home made wooden tomato planter. A great day to work out in the garden -- 24C with hazy sunshine so as not to kill off the tomato sets I have been growing from seed since mid-May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again from a quick lunch. It was at a small special sandwich shop which we both really enjoy, but that is usually filled to capacity during any day of the the week at lunchtime. At 3PM, on a Sunday, it was nearly empty. Cool.


----------



## Rps

Good day all: Sharon , Kim, I and a friend had this tradition called " Obscure Day". What it entailed was a dinner for the family, which the men cooked, and presented to the wives and children. The rules were simple, each male had to prepare or purchase 1 beverage, 1 entree, 1 main course and 1 dessert that was something that they had never tried before. A day like today would be a wonderful time to reinstate that tradition........


----------



## macdoodle

HOpe eveyone had/ is having a grand day this fathers day, 
I didn't get any eh mac mail all day, so had to go looking for y'all.... :lmao:

As for the lobster there is a perfect way to crack them and the meat comes out nice and chunky fresh, but it is easier ti see than to say.... 
I do like all seafood, and had fillet of sole for lunch with a caesar salad, and some concoction made with condensed milk / chocolate, nuts and coconut that was sinfully delicious. 

Good to have breakfast in bed, or prepared for you... be grateful for small mercies... 

I will have to train the dog, but she would be more likely to eat it all, and I will still have to do the dastardly deed.... 

Eat well and congrats to all the up and coming family members Don... you will have a full table next year!! :clap:


----------



## SINC

Was taking a few shots on all sides of our home today and thought you folks might like to see Ann's gardening skills.

The top shot shows our home on a corner lot that is 206 feet deep x 60 feet wide. The rest are shots on all four sides.


----------



## friend

Nice with flowers and such lush greenery.
Well done Ann. :clap:


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A reward of $20,000 is being offered for information leading to the return of a tiger and two camels taken from a parking lot in Quebec.

"Our only concern, at this time, if for the safe return of the animals," said Michael Hackenberger, director of the Bowmanville Zoo, located about 75 kilometres east of Toronto."

Rp, might have to send out the Doxie Search and Rescue Squad to help you folks in Bowmanville.


----------



## Rps

Don't think I would want to look for the TIger Marc, nor the camels. I'm thinking someone grabbed them for a private collector or zoo, let's face it, the tiger wouldn't be too quiet.


----------



## KC4

Rp - I like your "obscure Day" idea - sounds like fun to me. 

Don - Love the photos - lots of color and lush greenery. Awesome! My fave is the shot of the two adirondack chairs. Very inviting. 

Back from the picnic - had a nice hike in Kananaskis. I'm just reviewing the photos now. Will share a few of my faves later. 

Sharon - There were trash containers all around and we would just toss the shells in as we went. I agree, there is something really fabulous about utensil-less dining. Just dig in with your hands and go for it. Fun. Fun. Fun!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - Love the photos - lots of color and lush greenery. Awesome! My fave is the shot of the two adirondack chairs. Very inviting.


Kim, this is my favourite spot, just around the corner from those chairs. Of course, the chair cushions are only out when the chairs are being used, but all chairs have matching comfy cushions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don't think I would want to look for the TIger Marc, nor the camels. I'm thinking someone grabbed them for a private collector or zoo, let's face it, the tiger wouldn't be too quiet.


True. Still, a 20k reward is nothing to sneeze at these days. It will be interesting to see if they are ever found.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope that this week brings some good news your way, and that you shall come this way to share it with your Shang family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall make a First Day of Summer Breakfast tomorrow if I remember. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> True. Still, a 20k reward is nothing to sneeze at these days. It will be interesting to see if they are ever found.


I take it a call of 'Here Kitty- Kitty' won't be enticing enough.... :lmao:

Good night all in the easterly direction, sweet dreams.... 

Don may just snooze away on those comfy chairs!! (thunder tonight.... or tomorrow)


----------



## MaxPower

Well Toy Story 3 did not disappoint. It was a heart warming movie that had action, suspense, twists and turns and touching moments. A hit for Pixar to be sure. It was a great movie for kids of all ages, both young and old. I would love to go see it in 3D though.


----------



## KC4

The hike photos are mentioned earlier:


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

A bit cloudy and just 13C here.
Aiofe has to be home today and tomorrow, since someone lit a fire in the 
basement of the building their playschool is located. There is a sanitation
crew there now, but they will be closed the whole week. Luckily the staff
will look after Aiofe Wednesday and Thursday otherwise I wouldn't be able
to have the operation on the elbow. 

Today is Bubba's (Ciarán) birthday, he is turning 11 and there will be cake. :clap:
..............
Nur 17 / June 21

_The real secret of universal participation lies in the
Master's oft-expressed wish that the friends should
love each other, constantly encourage each other,
work together, be as one soul in one body, and in
so doing become a true, organic, healthy body ani
-mated and illuminated by the spirit. In such a body
all will receive spiritual health and vitality from the 
organism itself, and the most perfect flowers and
fruit will be brought forth.
-The Universal House Of Justice_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your operation on your elbow. It should go well and we will have you back in shape in no time to pitch for the Toronto Blue Jays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a First Day of Summer Breakfast for you when you rise to face the new week and new season. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Kim, especially of the butterfly. I love nature photography, especially when one is out there and there are no sounds other than those that are made naturally. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Still cleaning up after the reception for this royal wedding, but we did get an invite to Stockholm in the Fall.


----------



## SINC

Good morning gents, another SAP done and am off to do tomorrow now.

Kim, nice pgotography re the hike. Awk, photography too.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> Still cleaning up after the reception for this royal wedding, but we did get an invite to Stockholm in the Fall.


Wedding chocolates 'made with child labour' - The Local


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wedding chocolates 'made with child labour' - The Local


If true .............. tptptptp


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Good morning gents, another SAP done and am off to do tomorrow now.
> 
> Kim, nice pgotography re the hike. Awk, photography too.


Say Don, not sure if its my machine but there are a number of blank spots on SAP, such as the Dog Whisperer segment and what I think is an ad. Is it on my side.....?


----------



## SINC

Everything appears fine on this end Rp. Try quitting Safari, then restart it to see if that allows you to see the missing items. If that fails, do a full system restart and let me know what happens. (You may also want to repair permissions if it has been a while.)


----------



## Rps

Hi Don the close and restart fixed it. Thanx


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks for breakfast Marc, I will enjoy it as I have more time today.... 

Today is the longest day of the year, and then we start getting shorter.... 

Haven't hardly had a fair day twice in a row this year, and already it's heading back to winter...XX)

Great pics of your day travels Kim, beautiful country...

Caman, I hope all is well with the elbow, and hope your little one is fine , will they care for her at the school?? is it the same one that had a fire??


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Had a visit with my hairstylist this weekend, and so now I'm blonder than I used to be.  Let's see if I have more fun than I used to.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Today is the longest day of the year, and then we start getting shorter....


So Leslie . . . if you're say, 5'4" today, how much shorter will you be in a month or so? beejacon



Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Had a visit with my hairstylist this weekend, and so now I'm blonder than I used to be.  Let's see if I have more fun than I used to.


Sonal, that's an iron clad guarantee, not to worry.


----------



## Dr.G.

"So Leslie . . . if you're say, 5'4" today, how much shorter will you be in a month or so?" Good question, Don. What about weight????????? I could stand to lose some weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Had a visit with my hairstylist this weekend, and so now I'm blonder than I used to be.  Let's see if I have more fun than I used to.


We would have to see the pictures of you first, Sonal. As long as this hair color does not take away from your beautiful eyes and smile, you shall be fine. Have fun ............


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Marc - thanks for breakfast. Good start to another busy week. 

Thanks for the compliments on the photos gang .... the butterfly landed first on my arm and stayed there for a few seconds. I froze not wanting him to fly off before I could get his picture. Unfortunately the arm he landed on was also the one I was using to hold the camera. Luckily when he flitted away, he landed just a couple feet away to a nearby bush. Then he posed pretty for the camera. 

Don - Checked out SAP already today. Good job! Seems to be working fine for me. 

Caman - Happy Birthday to Ciarán. Hope the cake is awesome. Good luck with the surgery, it should go fine.

Sonal - I've had my hair many colors. I have observed that people react differently to the different colors.I'll be interested to hear if you experience the same thing. Enjoy your new hair. What fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. What is Kacey up to these days now that school is over?


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> So Leslie . . . if you're say, 5'4" today, how much shorter will you be in a month or so? beejacon


Well you had to catch that one didn't you!!! :lmao: Ahh i wish I was closer to 5'4.... would certainly give me a different perspective... !




Dr.G. said:


> "So Leslie . . . if you're say, 5'4" today, how much shorter will you be in a month or so?" Good question, Don. What about weight????????? I could stand to lose some weight.


Well the way I hear it , for every inch you shorten, you loose 20 lbs... 

the question now is, how short/ tall do you have to be to have your ideal weight?? (for real height??


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. What is Kacey up to these days now that school is over?


She still has one more week - today is the last day of regular classes though. 

Meanwhile all of her Houston buddies have been out and gallivanting around since the end of May. C'est la vie. She'll be able to text them in the latter half of August, when she's still free as a bird and they are in school.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> She still has one more week - today is the last day of regular classes though.
> 
> Meanwhile all of her Houston buddies have been out and gallivanting around since the end of May. C'est la vie. She'll be able to text them in the latter half of August, when she's still free as a bird and they are in school.


That was the schedule I had when I taught in Waycross, Georgia.


----------



## friend

Ciarán had a good birthday, he said.
Thanks for the greetings. 
Time for bed.
Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Glad the birthday went well Camán, sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to call it a night just like Caman. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight All, hope you have sweet dreams.... 
Glad the b'day party went well Caman.... 

sleep tight!! :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Now, what are you western types up to tonight, eh? beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Now, what are you western types up to tonight, eh? beejacon


Not too much you would be interested in Don, doing some touchups on a design, and thinking about something to eat, soup or scrambled eggs? Can't decide... 

What are you up to tonight... beejacon


----------



## SINC

Well, since it is hot in the house, perhaps a cold beer and a movie in the motor home with a cool breeze blowing through? (Bricks hold a ton of heat until late into the night and the entire southwest exposure of our home is brick.)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Well, since it is hot in the house, perhaps a cold beer and a movie in the motor home with a cool breeze blowing through? (Bricks hold a ton of heat until late into the night and the entire southwest exposure of our home is brick.)


sounds like a plan, you will probably fall asleep out there too!! Leave a note so Ann will know you haven't left home without her!! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

No need for that, she will be with me.


----------



## Ena

This western gal has looked out her uniform and set the alarm after two weeks off. Went by too quickly as is the usual case. Never mind, I've got two more weeks off in mid August.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thought I would get breakfast made a bit early this morning. Lots of grading of finals to do today, as well as my CBC TV interview is this morning. So, enjoy your meal and get a headstart on the new day.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc.

Didn't sleep at all last night. I couldn't shut my head off since I am off to Woodstock for an assessment for a position I applied for at Toyota Boshoku. If I get in, I'll be assembling seats. It will be hard work, but good pay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Good luck with your assessment today. I know the feeling of not being able to "shut your head off" some days. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all. 

Sunny here and 21C.
Going in to the hospital to get info for the op. tomorrow,
but I will be coming back home later.
Have a good day.
............
Nur 18 / June 22

_You must love your friend better then yourself; yes
be willing to sacrifice yourself.... I desire that you be
ready to sacrifice everything for each other, even life
itself; then I will know that the Cause of Bahá'u'lláh 
has been established.
'Abdu'l-Bahá

This is my commandment, That ye love one another,
as I have loved you. Greater love hath no man than 
this, a man lay down his life for his friends.
John 15:12-13_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your operation tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, Marc and Camán. Good luck with the interview Warren, same to you with the op Camán. 

I put a great site of western paintings on SAP this morning. Very relaxing to watch. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don't think I would want to look for the TIger Marc, nor the camels. I'm thinking someone grabbed them for a private collector or zoo, let's face it, the tiger wouldn't be too quiet.


Looks like your theory was wrong Rp:

CBC News - Montreal - Missing tiger, camels found alive


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don and Warren, good afternoon Caman.

Good luck with the interview Warren, I've been trying to get a teaching position for the last while and it can be tough to get to the interview stage, so the way I see it you are ahead of the game already.

Hope things go well for you Caman.

Don I'm glad they found them, at least they're not lion......................

Hi Marc how are things today?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone! 

Gorgeous day here. Sunny, sunny, sunny, blue skies... high of 25C for this afternoon! :clap::clap:

Nothing much going on here other than tedious work -same old, same old.

Sonal, do you have anymore 'weird', 'hilarious' or 'unusual' tenant snafus that you would like to share with us?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Rp, Sonal and Sharon. How is everyone today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, Don and Warren, good afternoon Caman.
> 
> Good luck with the interview Warren, I've been trying to get a teaching position for the last while and it can be tough to get to the interview stage, so the way I see it you are ahead of the game already.
> 
> Hope things go well for you Caman.
> 
> Don I'm glad they found them, at least they're not lion......................
> 
> Hi Marc how are things today?


Going well, Rp. Had my CBC TV interview this morning. Very professional and fair. We have some real quality persons here in NL with CBC TV and Radio 1.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Going well, Rp. Had my CBC TV interview this morning. Very professional and fair. We have some real quality persons here in NL with CBC TV and Radio 1.


Hi Marc! Congrats on the interview. :clap: Does this mean this interview was actually broadcasted? Or will be broadcasted at a future date? Did you charge your usual rate of $250,000 per hour plus travelling time of 1 hour for a grand total of 1/2 million dollars?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Marc! Congrats on the interview. :clap: Does this mean this interview was actually broadcasted? Or will be broadcasted at a future date? Did you charge your usual rate of $250,000 per hour plus travelling time of 1 hour for a grand total of 1/2 million dollars?


It will be broadcast this evening. CBC News: Here and Now

I suggested that while they were there, they interview someone who actually utilized the modules and who would make a far more interesting story than my award. So, they interviewed me, and Dennis Luther and Chef Kathy as well. Not sure how they will edit it all down to two minutes. We shall see.

Interviews I do for free, especially for the CBC, since our tax-dollars fund them in part.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> It will be broadcast this evening. CBC News: Here and Now
> 
> I suggested that while they were there, they interview someone who actually utilized the modules and who would make a far more interesting story than my award. So, they interviewed me, and Dennis Luther and Chef Kathy as well. Not sure how they will edit it all down to two minutes. We shall see.
> 
> Interviews I do for free, especially for the CBC, since our tax-dollars fund them in part.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Oh COOOL! I'm guessing that I won't be able to find it on cable TV as it airs, but I should be able to find a video of it on this site later, right? I hope so. 

Kudos on the good interview. It's your turn to shine. 


Oh - and Good Morning Shang Gang! (Got too excited over the interview - forgot my manners there for a moment) 

Warren - Good luck with your assessment. Woot! Toy - Oh - Tah.... Whoo hoo...I once worked for Mitsubishi, many moons ago. 

Hi Sharon - Glad to hear your weather is good - It's a little cool and overcast at the moment here, but it looks like it is going to burn off soon.

Caman - Hope everything is still a green light for your surgery tomorrow - It will be nice to get that finally done. 

Don - Off to check out the Western Paintings in SAP - Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. I would assume that it will be on a video-cast once the show airs at 6PM our time here in St.John's. I believe that they do a live stream as well. The audio person thought something was wrong with his mike since during the test I spoke in a strong New York City accent (just as a joke).


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. I would assume that it will be on a video-cast once the show airs at 6PM our time here in St.John's. I believe that they do a live stream as well. The audio person thought something was wrong with his mike since during the test I spoke in a strong New York City accent (just as a joke).


I can only hope the blooper reel will be available for viewing as well.


----------



## KC4

Wow Don - That slide show of western art is fantastic. It brought tears to my eyes. That's exactly the kind of stuff my Dad loved so much, including the classic music.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I can only hope the blooper reel will be available for viewing as well.


We shall see. :lmao: Friday marks the start of my 34th year here in St.John's, and I still have a strong NYC accent for certain words (e.g., dog, sauce, ball, talk, etc).

CBC News: Here and Now


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Wow Don - That slide show of western art is fantastic. It brought tears to my eyes. That's exactly the kind of stuff my Dad loved so much, including the classic music.


Yep, I told ya so. My old friend Garth sent that to me and I just got lost in it. Glad you liked it too.


----------



## macdoodle

Afternoon All! had a lot to do this AM but thought I'd just drop in and see how you all were, it seems to be a flurry of activity in the clubhouse this mornig!!

Congratulations Marc, I am certain your interview will be a success, even with that NY 'clip' in your speech, makes it endearing I am sure... 

Caman, hoping your op is a grand success, (it's not your 'guitar playing' elbow is it?? 

Warren, good luck with the interview, I hope you have good news for us in the coming days...

Kim it's hot and awful here, been over 20 since about 8AM... steam bath! 

Sharon, at least you have some sea breezes to cool you off... we don't even have a prairie wind to dry things out and keep the mosquitos at bay here... 

Don, loved the paintings, it certainly is a lovely presentation, any way to stop the photos for a longer look?? I tried to click but they 'jest kep rollin' along!') :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Congratulations Marc, I am certain your interview will be a success, even with that NY 'clip' in your speech, makes it endearing I am sure... " Thank you, Leslie. Seems that they cut out most of the parts where I utilized a New York City accent.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

Time to turn in and gear up for tomorrows operation.
Leaving at 7:00AM and straight in to the op theatre.
Have a good day and I'll talk to ye late.
Leslie: It's my right elbow, so it's no big deal if it doesn't work well. 
...........
Nur 19 / June 23

_O Thou merciful God! O Thou Who art mighty and
powerful! O Thou most kind Father! These servants
have gathered together, turning unto Thee, supplicating
Thy threshold, desiring Thine endless bounties from Thy
great assurance. They have no purpose save Thy good
pleasure. They have no intention save service to the 
world of humanity.
'Abdu'l-Bahá

For where two or three are gathered together in my name,
there am I in the midst of them.
Matthew 18:20_


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Caman. We shall be thinking of you tomorrow. All will go well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Nice job on the interview Marc!

Here for the rest of you is Marc's appearance on the CBC. Click the link and run the video ahead to the 31:40 mark and you can see the approximately three minute clip:

CBC.ca Video

HINT: You have to allow the opening commercial to run to the end, then click along the progress bar to just before the centre point. Once you see the time at the right end of the bar close to 30 minutes, just wait and it will start at about 31:43.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks Don!

Great job on the interview, Marc, and I _loved_ seeing your learner talk about his success!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice job on the interview Marc!
> 
> Here for the rest of you is Marc's appearance on the CBC. Click the link and run the video ahead to the 31:40 mark and you can see the approximately three minute clip:
> 
> CBC.ca Video
> 
> HINT: You have to allow the opening commercial to run to the end, then click along the progress bar to just before the centre point. Once you see the time at the right end of the bar close to 30 minutes, just wait and it will start at about 31:43.





Sonal said:


> Thanks Don!
> 
> 
> Great job on the interview, Marc, and I _loved_ seeing your learner talk about his success!


Thanks, Don and Sonal. They really cut up my interview with Jonathan Crowe, but as I requested to him, Dennis Luther was the real story. You can't imagine what this man has been through in his life. Dennis is also one of the reasons we decided to go the fostering of a child route, since he was from a disasterous home environment and did not have the best of foster home experiences.


Man .................. that camera angle had me with no chin.  All of the parts where I had a NYC accent were cut out ............ since CBC is a family oriented TV station .............. and we all know about New Yorkers. beejacon


----------



## MaxPower

The interview went well, although very stressful. I've taken many tests in my day, but when there's a job on the line, the stress and tension goes way up. At the end they said that they would be calling us by 5 PM tomorrow if we were to proceed with the third interview. At 3 PM today they called and I am scheduled to meet them on Friday for a group interview with 3 HR and some candidates.

Wish me luck.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don and Sonal. They really cut up my interview with Jonathan Crowe, but as I requested to him, Dennis Luther was the real story. You can't imagine what this man has been through in his life. Dennis is also one of the reasons we decided to go the fostering of a child route, since he was from a disasterous home environment and did not have the best of foster home experiences.
> 
> 
> Man .................. that camera angle had me with no chin.  All of the parts where I had a NYC accent were cut out ............ since CBC is a family oriented TV station .............. and we all know about New Yorkers. beejacon


Wow! Great Interview Marc! KUDOS!

My favorite line was from Dennis Luther, "It gives me a great life that I never had before." 
That is really what it's all about isn't it? That's your goal in a nutshell. Then I think of how many students are also going to benefit from this program and likely experience a similar profound improvement in their lives. Then add in the ripple effect in their own families. It's a awe inspiring thought Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> The interview went well, although very stressful. I've taken many tests in my day, but when there's a job on the line, the stress and tension goes way up. At the end they said that they would be calling us by 5 PM tomorrow if we were to proceed with the third interview. At 3 PM today they called and I am scheduled to meet them on Friday for a group interview with 3 HR and some candidates.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Good luck, Warren. Sounds very promising. Have faith in yourself, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> The interview went well, although very stressful. I've taken many tests in my day, but when there's a job on the line, the stress and tension goes way up. At the end they said that they would be calling us by 5 PM tomorrow if we were to proceed with the third interview. At 3 PM today they called and I am scheduled to meet them on Friday for a group interview with 3 HR and some candidates.
> 
> Wish me luck.


I wish you good luck Warren, but my business sense tells me that you are not likely to need it. If they phoned you back already today, you were one of their top candidates. Woot!

Looking forward to some more good news from you to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Wow! Great Interview Marc! KUDOS!
> 
> My favorite line was from Dennis Luther, "It gives me a great life that I never had before."
> That is really what it's all about isn't it? That's your goal in a nutshell. Then I think of how many students are also going to benefit from this program and likely experience a similar profound improvement in their lives. Then add in the ripple effect in their own families. It's a awe inspiring thought Marc.


Thank you, Kim. Dennis is a truly remarkable person. Not many could have come through what he has experienced in the past 40 years or so and been so positive about his life and his future. As I told him today, I am just glad that I was able to share a part of my knowledge and expertise with a part of his life. He is the real winner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. Have to get up early and get a start on reading all of those final exams. Hopefully, I shall have time to make some Over the Hump Day Breakfast for one and all. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

MaxPower said:


> The interview went well, although very stressful. I've taken many tests in my day, but when there's a job on the line, the stress and tension goes way up. At the end they said that they would be calling us by 5 PM tomorrow if we were to proceed with the third interview. At 3 PM today they called and I am scheduled to meet them on Friday for a group interview with 3 HR and some candidates.
> 
> Wish me luck.


I WISH YOU GOOD LUCK WARREN! Since they called you back way before their estimated callback time, then I think you have a serious chance! :clap::clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

AWESOME INTERVIEW MARC! :clap::clap: You have a great head of hair! BTW, I understood you perfectly despite the lack of closed captioning on the link Sinc provided. To my ears, I couldn't detect your twang. All those years in St. John's must have mellowed out your Bronx accent! Don't sweat the "Man .................. that camera angle had me with no chin". I haven't noticed since you are quite a good looking youngish man.


----------



## MaxPower

That was a great interview Marc!! Well done. You should be proud.

Although I was expecting some doxies running around while you were accepting your award. beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don and Sonal. They really cut up my interview with Jonathan Crowe, but as I requested to him, Dennis Luther was the real story. You can't imagine what this man has been through in his life. Dennis is also one of the reasons we decided to go the fostering of a child route, since he was from a disasterous home environment and did not have the best of foster home experiences.
> 
> 
> Man .................. that camera angle had me with no chin.  All of the parts where I had a NYC accent were cut out ............ since CBC is a family oriented TV station .............. and we all know about New Yorkers. beejacon


No NY accent, I was so hoping to hear a smidgeon :lmao: GREAT interview, and how nice to meet and see the young man you helped through your program, I am sure there will be many more, and how fortunate for you and Deborah, you have heard his story, prompting you to help one/ some of our own less fortunate children.... 
You may be of help to other native sons and daughters who may follow your example and lend a hand to someone in their neighbourhood.... 
Well done Marc... we are all proud of you and your contribution to society.... :clap::clap:



MaxPower said:


> The interview went well, although very stressful. I've taken many tests in my day, but when there's a job on the line, the stress and tension goes way up. At the end they said that they would be calling us by 5 PM tomorrow if we were to proceed with the third interview. At 3 PM today they called and I am scheduled to meet them on Friday for a group interview with 3 HR and some candidates.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Wishing you all the luck in the world Warren, I agree that your call earlier rather than later bodes well for your success,( they wanted to be sure you came and didn't go out on another interview.... ) 
don't forget to breathe, in through the nose (to the belly) and slowly out through the mouth... 3 times... it calms all the parts that seem to go haywire when you most need them to behave!! 

Good Luck!! 

Caman, sleep well and know the op will be successful... don't ever doubt it...


----------



## macdoodle

Question here, I have been sort of watching the world cup, and there seems to be a 'buzzing' like bees when they are playing, it is fun to watch but that darn buzzing makes it unpleasant, is this just me, the TV the field... or just polite acknowledgement of the fans?
I have never really watched soccer at this level before.... quite polite and calm considering the prize, however they do not have protective gear ... and so it does not become the raging blood sport so many others have become... 

I am enjoying it, Nigeria and Korea are tied, I would have thought Nigeria would have been the stronger team, but they are being outplayed so far.... 

Is anyone else keeping an eye on the world cup?? 

If you watch the View today there was an interesting observation by the man taking Whoopie Goldbergs place on the show while she makes a movie.... he said (among other things) we are the only country who have world champions and never play any team outside the US I think he was citing baseball and the world pennant, boston, beat N.Y and they are the world champions... he was of course being sarcastic, but he meant it, LOL!


----------



## Ena

Warren, all the best with your interview.

Marc, how delightful to 'see you in person' on a well-deserved accomplishment.

Caman, good luck.

First day back at work went well. Didn't sleep in and didn't forget my thermos of coffee.

Love the stuff called sunshine that we had today. Spent a pleasant seat in the garden with my neighbour before supper. Ahh life is good


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Question here, I have been sort of watching the world cup, and there seems to be a 'buzzing' like bees when they are playing, it is fun to watch but that darn buzzing makes it unpleasant, is this just me, the TV the field... or just polite acknowledgement of the fans?


They're HORNS!

Read this Leslie:

Vuvuzela - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Then try this:

The Vuvuzela Game: Pics, Videos, Links, News


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> They're HORNS!
> 
> Read this Leslie:
> 
> Vuvuzela - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Then try this:
> 
> The Vuvuzela Game: Pics, Videos, Links, News


:lmao::lmao::lmao: well horns or not, it is annoying! like a bunch of HORN-ets !

After I watched for a bit longer I didn't seem to notice them as much... 

thanks for the explanation Don, I kept waiting for the announcers to say something, but they acted as if they couldn't hear them, thats why I thought I was having a hearing problem, but only on that channel... too funny!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make some Over the Hump Day Breakfast treats for one and all, and then get back to grading. Here's hoping that Caman's operation goes well, and that Warren's interview goes well. We shall see when they both share their good news with us in the upcoming days.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> AWESOME INTERVIEW MARC! :clap::clap: You have a great head of hair! BTW, I understood you perfectly despite the lack of closed captioning on the link Sinc provided. To my ears, I couldn't detect your twang. All those years in St. John's must have mellowed out your Bronx accent! Don't sweat the "Man .................. that camera angle had me with no chin". I haven't noticed since you are quite a good looking youngish man.


Thank you, Sharon. Never did have a Bronx accent, in that my father was from Brooklyn and I grew up in Queens. Luckily, by this age, my father was mostly bald, so I am grateful to have all my hair, albeit thinning somewhat, and greying somewhat. Such is Life when you are able to get the senior's discounts at Shoppers Drug Mart. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> That was a great interview Marc!! Well done. You should be proud.
> 
> Although I was expecting some doxies running around while you were accepting your award. beejacon


Warren, it was filmed at The Hungry Heart Cafe, where NO doxies are allowed. 

Good luck with your interview. Sounds very promising. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> No NY accent, I was so hoping to hear a smidgeon :lmao: GREAT interview, and how nice to meet and see the young man you helped through your program, I am sure there will be many more, and how fortunate for you and Deborah, you have heard his story, prompting you to help one/ some of our own less fortunate children....
> You may be of help to other native sons and daughters who may follow your example and lend a hand to someone in their neighbourhood....
> Well done Marc... we are all proud of you and your contribution to society.... :clap::clap:



Thank you for the kind words, Leslie. You make a good point -- if we all do something for someone in our own neighborhoods it is a "contribution to society" as a whole. Paix, mon ami.

"Marc, how delightful to 'see you in person' on a well-deserved accomplishment." Thank you, Ann.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the brekkie. I'm thinking Camán must be done by now, hope it all went well.

There is a smile for everyone on SAP this morning that you have to see. Also, advertising to come on electronic license plates for your vehicle? 

I'm off to work now, then I have to burn 30 CDs for our daughter's school class. She's been swamped finishing up the year so I volunteered to do this three hour long task for her.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Great piece Marc, it's nice when your work is recognised, but more important, it's nice when your work achieves such dramatic results for the good of people. Don nice shots this morning, some of those pictures are amazing, I think I liked the bird on the lens the best.

Hopefully we can hear that things have gone well for Caman.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Rps

Question for you Marc. Have you noticed that no matter where you go in North American the TV announcers sound like they are from Ontario..... Boston, New York, Buffalo, and to my surprise, St. John's. Almost every Nfld'er I know has a " lord tunderin " accent, but not on the news .... I often wonder if they are wondering what the heck the announcer is sayin........ or maybe it's just me......


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

I hope all are dong well today, especially Caman after his surgery. 

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. Hope the marking of the finals is going smoothly. Are you teaching summer classes? I am going to take a break from school for the summer, but will resume again in the fall.

Rp - I notice that the announcers all have this very vanilla sound. Not much, if any of an accent from any of them. It's such a treat to hear one of the main announcers on BNN with a pronounced Irish accent. 


Warren - Hope your interview is going very well. 

Don - off to check out SAP soon. Good weather in this part of Alberta. Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Rp, Kim, et al. Yes, hopefully Caman's operation went well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Question for you Marc. Have you noticed that no matter where you go in North American the TV announcers sound like they are from Ontario..... Boston, New York, Buffalo, and to my surprise, St. John's. Almost every Nfld'er I know has a " lord tunderin " accent, but not on the news .... I often wonder if they are wondering what the heck the announcer is sayin........ or maybe it's just me......


That's the CBC for you, although there are various people who are not from Canada who have accents. 

"Morning all: Great piece Marc, it's nice when your work is recognised, but more important, it's nice when your work achieves such dramatic results for the good of people." Thanks, Rp. Interesting, but only former undergrad and grad students of mine over the past many years have been emailing me some kudos re the interview, and only one person for all of MUN ........ our departmental secretary. Such is Life in academia.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. Hope the marking of the finals is going smoothly. Are you teaching summer classes? I am going to take a break from school for the summer, but will resume again in the fall." Afternoon, Kim. Yes, I am teaching two courses this summer. Not much of a break, but I can teach from home and go online from my back deck with my MBP. Still, it beats teaching on-campus. I was able to grade from about 7-11AM this morning, and then take a couple of hours break to plant my tomato plants which I started from seeds back in May. So, I am not complaining.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## MaxPower

Rps said:


> Question for you Marc. Have you noticed that no matter where you go in North American the TV announcers sound like they are from Ontario..... Boston, New York, Buffalo, and to my surprise, St. John's. Almost every Nfld'er I know has a " lord tunderin " accent, but not on the news .... I often wonder if they are wondering what the heck the announcer is sayin........ or maybe it's just me......


That is a good point RP.

This phenomenon is called the "Network Accent". If you notice, for the most part, movies have our Ontario accent, along with the news broadcasters from the major networks - CNN, Fox, NBC etc. The accent originates from California and it has filtered across the networks and regions (Ontario for example).

So we have adopted this accent as a result of TV and movies and is not native to us.

I had this explained to me by someone long ago and may not be 100% accurate.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> That is a good point RP.
> 
> This phenomenon is called the "Network Accent". If you notice, for the most part, movies have our Ontario accent, along with the news broadcasters from the major networks - CNN, Fox, NBC etc. The accent originates from California and it has filtered across the networks and regions (Ontario for example).
> 
> So we have adopted this accent as a result of TV and movies and is not native to us.
> 
> I had this explained to me by someone long ago and may not be 100% accurate.


Yes, in the US it is a midwestern accent, which is not really a distinct accent at all. I guess this is like an ON accent, which is not really an accent at all either. 

Good luck with your interview, Warren. May it be successful. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny day?


Slightly harried, Marc, but otherwise doing well. How are you?

We are supposed to get thunderstorms here, but so far, it's bright sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Slightly harried, Marc, but otherwise doing well. How are you?
> 
> We are supposed to get thunderstorms here, but so far, it's bright sunshine.


Sorry to hear this, Sonal. I read about your .7% rent increase in the other tread. Does not seem fully fair to you.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Question for you Marc. Have you noticed that no matter where you go in North American the TV announcers sound like they are from Ontario..... Boston, New York, Buffalo, and to my surprise, St. John's. Almost every Nfld'er I know has a " lord tunderin " accent, but not on the news .... I often wonder if they are wondering what the heck the announcer is sayin........ or maybe it's just me......


Yes, you make a good point, there are some delightful accents in Canada, (but perhaps difficult to understand, just ask anyone who has been to Lunenberg or Bridgewater! :lmao: 
It would be nice to have a bit of flavour in our speech, but I like the 'Vanilla' comment, it is a perfect description!! Too many try hard to loose their accent, I was stopped by an RCMP officer, for going a bit too fast down a hill, , anyway, he asked 'could I see your drivers license please, it was the 'droi-vers- loi-sence' that gave him away, and I asked him what part of Newfounland he was from, he looked so startled to find some prairie person who caught the slight twang, He said around Harbour Deep, then it was very evident... how did you know?says he... well I told him you can take the boy out of Newfounland but you can't take the Newfoundland out of the boy.... 

He told me he hadn't been on the rock since he was a boy of 14, and thought all his accent was gone.... to most maybe, but to a displaced (or misplaced!:lmao Atlantic Canadian it is like 'music' to your ears... much like Marc hearing that wonderful Bronx / brooklyn /NY accent... any of them would make him feel a twang of nostalgia.... 

I am sure there are many of you here, when you hear a certain accent, it takes you back to a memory.... 



Dr.G. said:


> That's the CBC for you, although there are various people who are not from Canada who have accents.
> 
> "Morning all: Great piece Marc, it's nice when your work is recognised, but more important, it's nice when your work achieves such dramatic results for the good of people." Thanks, Rp. Interesting, but only former undergrad and grad students of mine over the past many years have been emailing me some kudos re the interview, and only one person for all of MUN ........ our departmental secretary. Such is Life in academia.


When they find out how famous you are they will regret not trying to curry favour... 
you'll see, when you are an author of note, they will rue the day they 'snubbed' you!! :lmao (Heard you were thinking of writing a book, or should be! )


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Sonal. I read about your .7% rent increase in the other tread. Does not seem fully fair to you.


It's been an ongoing issue for Ontario landlords, Marc. We have had some of the lowest rent increases in history in recent years, and yet it's at a time when utility costs are increasing rapidly, property taxes are increasing, user fees for garbage collection in the City of Toronto have started, and now HST.

Doesn't make sense, but what can you do?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes, you make a good point, there are some delightful accents in Canada, (but perhaps difficult to understand, just ask anyone who has been to Lunenberg or Bridgewater! :lmao:
> It would be nice to have a bit of flavour in our speech, but I like the 'Vanilla' comment, it is a perfect description!! Too many try hard to loose their accent, I was stopped by an RCMP officer, for going a bit too fast down a hill, , anyway, he asked 'could I see your drivers license please, it was the 'droi-vers- loi-sence' that gave him away, and I asked him what part of Newfounland he was from, he looked so startled to find some prairie person who caught the slight twang, He said around Harbour Deep, then it was very evident... how did you know?says he... well I told him you can take the boy out of Newfounland but you can't take the Newfoundland out of the boy....
> 
> He told me he hadn't been on the rock since he was a boy of 14, and thought all his accent was gone.... to most maybe, but to a displaced (or misplaced!:lmao Atlantic Canadian it is like 'music' to your ears... much like Marc hearing that wonderful Bronx / brooklyn /NY accent... any of them would make him feel a twang of nostalgia....
> 
> I am sure there are many of you here, when you hear a certain accent, it takes you back to a memory....
> 
> 
> 
> When they find out how famous you are they will regret not trying to curry favour...
> you'll see, when you are an author of note, they will rue the day they 'snubbed' you!! :lmao (Heard you were thinking of writing a book, or should be! )


It took me a few years before I could fully understand the NL accent. Then, of course, there was the myriads of dialects using terms which had different meanings as well as different pronunciations around NL.

I don't have any Bronx accent in my formal speech, but a person from Brooklyn or my area of Queens (the Flushing accent, much like the one of Fran Drescher, who grew up a couple of miles where I grew up), knows that I am from a certain area of NYC.

YouTube - The Nanny - Fran Fine meets Fran Drescher


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's been an ongoing issue for Ontario landlords, Marc. We have had some of the lowest rent increases in history in recent years, and yet it's at a time when utility costs are increasing rapidly, property taxes are increasing, user fees for garbage collection in the City of Toronto have started, and now HST.
> 
> Doesn't make sense, but what can you do?


Sad, but it seems as if you offer good quality for the rents that are paid, in terms of repairs and service. Thus, your profit margin slips even further.


----------



## friend

Good evening lads. 
The op went fine and I'm just laying here and taking it easy.
Going home tomorrow, if all goes well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening lads.
> The op went fine and I'm just laying here and taking it easy.
> Going home tomorrow, if all goes well.


Good to hear from you, Caman. Glad to hear the operation went well.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Good evening lads.
> The op went fine and I'm just laying here and taking it easy.
> Going home tomorrow, if all goes well.


Yay! Glad to hear from you too Caman. Has the anesthetic worn off yet?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear from you, Caman. Glad to hear the operation went well.





KC4 said:


> Yay! Glad to hear from you too Caman. Has the anesthetic worn off yet?


Thanks. 

It has.
Been at the ward since 12, but no computer until now.
(Writing with my left hand, sooo slow)


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It has.
> Been at the ward since 12, but no computer until now.
> (Writing with my left hand, sooo slow)


Is it sore? Do you have a big bandage? Or at least a bunch of stitches to show off? 
C'mon, here has to be something to go on about.... Snicker....
....at least make something up - you know - for a moment your spleen or kidneys fell out (doesn't matter that it was your elbow) and then, through the quick actions of the surgeons, your vital organs were returned to their rightful place, all through the incision in your elbow. 

Now, the important question is, will you be able to play the bagpipes when your arm is healed?


----------



## ComputerIdiot

friend said:


> Good evening lads.
> The op went fine and I'm just laying here and taking it easy.
> Going home tomorrow, if all goes well.


Glad to hear the operation went well,Caman. Wishing you a fast recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It has.
> Been at the ward since 12, but no computer until now.
> (Writing with my left hand, sooo slow)


All too true, Caman. 
In time.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Now, the important question is, will you be able to play the bagpipes when your arm is healed?" Kim, when I broke my hand I asked my doctor somewhat the same thing.

"Doctor, will I be able to play the piano once my hand heals?"
"Yes, I see no reason why you won't be able to play the piano once I take off the cast."
"Great!!", I said. "I have never been able to play the piano before."


----------



## Dr.G.

Home - Stella Burry Community Services

Just a picture ................... no accents to be heard.


----------



## SINC

Good to hear that all went well Camán. a speedy recovery now would be nice. Take care.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> It took me a few years before I could fully understand the NL accent. Then, of course, there was the myriads of dialects using terms which had different meanings as well as different pronunciations around NL.
> 
> I don't have any Bronx accent in my formal speech, but a person from Brooklyn or my area of Queens (the Flushing accent, much like the one of Fran Drescher, who grew up a couple of miles where I grew up), knows that I am from a certain area of NYC.
> 
> YouTube - The Nanny - Fran Fine meets Fran Drescher


Yes, Marc, I hear you, it is amazing how many different accents there can be in a small area, and the 'local lingo' adds difficulty, but anyone from that area would know right away where you are from.... I love all accents, they are the flavour in the' language soup!! ' (english anyway) 



friend said:


> Good evening lads.
> The op went fine and I'm just laying here and taking it easy.
> Going home tomorrow, if all goes well.


Caman, so glad you are all 'fixed' ... but I doubt you will be 'elbowing' your way through crowds for a bit ... 
As for the left hand, it is amazing how well it writes if you turn your paper to the right, (right handed turn to the left.... ) you will be ambidextrous in no time... good if you have to play the pipes and the guitar at the same time... :lmao:

In out thoughts and prayers.... 
(don't let them feed you too many drugs, they can alter the way you feel ... and try to think, it's impossible! ):lmao:


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, I'm right handed and have always turned my paper to the right. My left handed niece turns hers to the left. She writes downhill from upper left to lower right, while I write uphill from lower left to upper right. Who is backwards Leslie, us or you?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Home - Stella Burry Community Services
> 
> Just a picture ................... no accents to be heard.


Yep, that's a good picture too, however, I really liked that still shot they showed of you on the side display while the announcer was introducing the story.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Is it sore? Do you have a big bandage? Or at least a bunch of stitches to show off?
> C'mon, here has to be something to go on about.... Snicker....
> ....at least make something up - you know - for a moment your spleen or kidneys fell out (doesn't matter that it was your elbow) and then, through the quick actions of the surgeons, your vital organs were returned to their rightful place, all through the incision in your elbow.
> 
> Now, the important question is, will you be able to play the bagpipes when your arm is healed?


:lmao::clap:
report tomorrow.
Difficulties writing today.


----------



## friend

ComputerIdiot said:


> Glad to hear the operation went well,Caman. Wishing you a fast recovery.


Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yep, that's a good picture too, however, I really liked that still shot they showed of you on the side display while the announcer was introducing the story.


Thank you, Kim. I don't mind speaking live in front of hundreds of people, but I hate to have my picture taken. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> :lmao::clap:
> report tomorrow.
> Difficulties writing today.


Good luck, my friend. Speak with you tomorrow.

I should give you my Skype name and we can talk on Skype. Only 3 1/2 hours difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yes, Marc, I hear you, it is amazing how many different accents there can be in a small area, and the 'local lingo' adds difficulty, but anyone from that area would know right away where you are from.... I love all accents, they are the flavour in the' language soup!! ' (english anyway) " This is why a Bronx NYC accent differs from a Brooklyn and Manhattan accent, and from a Queens or even Staten Island accent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C and sunny at 718PM here in St.John's. Amazing weather for this late in the day.


----------



## Ena

The oddest accent I have ever heard is from someone who's first language is French and was born in Newfoundland. We often had to ask her to repeat what she was saying.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> The oddest accent I have ever heard is from someone who's first language is French and was born in Newfoundland. We often had to ask her to repeat what she was saying.


Evening, Ann. Yes, the Port au Port area of western NL is the French-speaking area of our province, where French is their mother tongue and English is L2.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Hmmm, I'm right handed and have always turned my paper to the right. My left handed niece turns hers to the left. She writes downhill from upper left to lower right, while I write uphill from lower left to upper right. Who is backwards Leslie, us or you?


Well let me see.... I have never seen a right handed person turning the top of their paper to the right, because they do right from left to right, they can 'see' what they are writing, I am not saying it is an extreme turn, but rather than straight up and down the paper is turned to the left, when children who are left handed start to write, many times they have right handed parents who do not think to tell those children to turn the paper the opposite to a right handed person, if they did so, the left handed person would also be able to 'see' what they write, instead of having the left hand / wrist bent at an awkward angle leaving in most cases dreadful handwriting, not to say looking most awkward... 

As for being backwards, I was fortunate enough to have a teacher in grade one who was responsible for having me turn my paper to the opposite side (mirror) to my right handed classmates, so I don't know who is backwards, all i know is most people do not realize for a long time I am 'corey fisted' and are most surprised to discover it.... :lmao:

When I went to school, teachers did pay attention to those 'minor ' details.


----------



## macdoodle

Ena said:


> The oddest accent I have ever heard is from someone who's first language is French and was born in Newfoundland. We often had to ask her to repeat what she was saying.


'
:lmao::lmao: yes Ann 'tis a head shaker!! and a wonder they ever get anything from the stores, few if any can understand them...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> '
> :lmao::lmao: yes Ann 'tis a head shaker!! and a wonder they ever get anything from the stores, few if any can understand them...


Leslie, when I first came to St. John's, there were a few stores that had to ask customers to translate for them what I was asking for, such as "coffee", "Dawson dog paw sauce", "a ball of dog fur", etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was just out on my deck looking at the nearly full moon shining brightly in the southern sky. Still 16C here in St.John's as we approach 1oPM. The end of a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Know that we are thinking of you. Let us know how Life is treating you these days. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Guess it's time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight to you, and I can imagine Caman is long asleep by now with all the surgery he has had... :yawn:
Sweet dreams to both...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have breakfast ready when you rise to face the day. Freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be made throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, here is hoping that this finds you in mending-mode. Let us know how your elbow is making out once you are able to type again. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, here is hoping that this finds you in mending-mode. Let us know how your elbow is making out once you are able to type again. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc.
Good afternoon all. 
All is going well here and I'm going home in 2 hours.
Still difficulties writing, so I've to keep this short.
More later.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> Good afternoon all.
> All is going well here and I'm going home in 2 hours.
> Still difficulties writing, so I've to keep this short.
> More later.


This is good news, Caman. Are you able to get any help once you get home?


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, glad to hear you are going home today Camán. Some interesting shots on SAP of the damage caused by flooding in SW SK. today. And take a moment to listen to the "Ode To Forgetfulness" video which made me chuckle. Have a good day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I would not want to be a farmer/rancher in SK/AB with the cycle of drought/flooding.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Nice shots [ if you want to call them that ] Don of the flooding ... that is a lot of water. And Marc, if the farmer's don't have it hard enough this happens. I, too, wouldn't wish to farm, too risky.

Wild day here yesterday, earthquake [ some rockin but not much else here ] and violent storms [ tornado in Midland and wild winds here ]. Starting to clear however, hope that's that......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Yes, I certainly don't have the emotional or physical strength to be a farmer or a rancher in AB/SK/MB. Takes a special sort of person to take on this important role in our society.

So, how are you today? How is Cruzer coming along in his training?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, everyday he is getting better ... or we're adjusting, it's one or the other. I was doing some reading and came across a phrase that I thought was relevant to participants in your literacy programme and what it does for them, they become : agents of possibility, I thought that was an apt description...... and an inspirational one as well.

There is a line in the movie Dave, if you are not familiar with the movie the main character is someone who looks identical to the U.S. President. Dave runs a job placement agency. Long story short Dave winds up filling in for the President and creates a job initiative, During the press conference Dave says: Have you ever seen the expression on someone's face who finally lands a job .... I've been unemployed and know that feeling, suddenly the weight of uselessness and lack of hope is lifted .... someone who has the barrier of illiteracy must also feel that weight lifted when they can learn to achieve their dreams .... truly they become agents of possibility, and not only for them but for others as well. There is nothing like knowing a living example............ they become cherished contacts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, everyday he is getting better ... or we're adjusting, it's one or the other. I was doing some reading and came across a phrase that I thought was relevant to participants in your literacy programme and what it does for them, they become : agents of possibility, I thought that was an apt description...... and an inspirational one as well.
> 
> There is a line in the movie Dave, if you are not familiar with the movie the main character is someone who looks identical to the U.S. President. Dave runs a job placement agency. Long story short Dave winds up filling in for the President and creates a job initiative, During the press conference Dave says: Have you ever seen the expression on someone's face who finally lands a job .... I've been unemployed and know that feeling, suddenly the weight of uselessness and lack of hope is lifted .... someone who has the barrier of illiteracy must also feel that weight lifted when they can learn to achieve their dreams .... truly they become agents of possibility, and not only for them but for others as well. There is nothing like knowing a living example............ they become cherished contacts.


Glad to hear the Cruzer situation is continuing on a positive note.

Love the movie "Dave". As well, really like that phrase "agents of possibility", which is try of adult learners, whom I now call emergent literacy learners. Thus, as the adult learner emerges into the arena of literacy they might, as you contend, become an "agent of possibility". We shall see. 

Is your lit review still on hold?


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

Well put Rp. Finding a job gives one a real sense of self worth.

We had T-Ball yesterday and we absolutely destroyed the other team. Normally I wouldn't be gloating, but the coach of the other team is a real piece of work - win at any cost. We have a one base rule, where the player can only advance one base. This team were advancing their players two bases if the ball is hit to the outfield. OK fine. if you want to play like that bring it on. I was coaching third base and just kept sending our players home. We won 20 - 10 and are now in first place.

The other coach altered her score so they could remain in first place. The convener will be getting a call about her. The last I checked, I thought we were playing for the benefit of the kids to learn the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, an interesting baseball record was broken last night -- Stephen Strasburg got his 41st strikeout in his fourth major league start on the last batter he faced. That broke a record held by Herb Score, who fanned 40 in his first four major-league starts for Cleveland in 1955.


----------



## Rps

No Marc, I'm beginning to write it now, my title is: Who is Paulo Freire and why should ESL Programme Developers care?
It will cover key aspects of Adult Education in the arena of democracy, communities of practice, compared to traditional curricula development literature and conventions in adult education and ESL literature. This will dove-tail with my thesis on democratic social change methodologies within an ESL environment.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, an interesting baseball record was broken last night -- Stephen Strasburg got his 41st strikeout in his fourth major league start on the last batter he faced. That broke a record held by Herb Score, who fanned 40 in his first four major-league starts for Cleveland in 1955.


He is certainly being hyped..... hope he doesn't turn into another Mark the Bird........
I would watch him if I were Washington..... the media can kill a rookie quicker than anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No Marc, I'm beginning to write it now, my title is: Who is Paulo Freire and why should ESL Programme Developers care?
> It will cover key aspects of Adult Education in the arena of democracy, communities of practice, compared to traditional curricula development literature and conventions in adult education and ESL literature. This will dove-tail with my thesis on democratic social change methodologies within an ESL environment.


Excellent, Rp. If you need an external examiner, as we do here at MUN, let me know. Excelsior, mon ami. "Write on".


----------



## Rps

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> The last I checked, I thought we were playing for the benefit of the kids to learn the game.


Whatever it is you are smoking I want some ........ it is the role of parents to destroy children's fun and learning in sport. Clearly you are not with the programme. Only good coaches raise the level of competition such that the kids a pitted against each other not only on the same team but with other teams. Nothing like burning kids out at a young age such that they will ignore sport and sportsmanship altogether. After all don't we have a shortage of drug induced gang members....................... and changing the rules and cheating, great examples for young kids..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Hope that you shall feel this sense of accomplishment after your successful interview with Toyota. Bon chance, mon ami.

How is little Gizmo these days? And your boys?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning gents!
Lots of interesting thoughts and discussions on for today, well done RP, your 'tongue in cheek' appraisal of sports is well put.... :clap: Have to agree that too many parents and some coaches forget that sports are fun, to teach social skills, team effort, and how to 'play nice with others' This win at all costs attitude is exactly what does cost... self esteem, fear of failure, hate is also learned, it is painful to see youngsters afraid the will be thought less of if they lose a game, and in some instances that is what they are being taught.... 

good for you to play by the bent rules of the other coach.... that makes it fair for your team.. 'do unto others' ....


----------



## Rps

Hi Leslie, it is no secret that I'm a baseball fan, and I think Warren's ethics of coaching should be commended. The sport is really about failure..... in the pros, perfection is hitting 300 .... that means you fail 2/3s the time..... learning how to deal with failure is the greatest success tool you can teach a child .......... Warren's approach should be an example to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good point, Rp.

Morning, Leslie. How are you today?


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi Leslie, it is no secret that I'm a baseball fan, and I think Warren's ethics of coaching should be commended. The sport is really about failure..... in the pros, perfection is hitting 300 .... that means you fail 2/3s the time..... learning how to deal with failure is the greatest success tool you can teach a child .......... Warren's approach should be an example to all.


Yes I agree, sorry Warren, I sort of got you in the mix in my post without noticing, I give you credit for teaching your team integrity, and you are to be commended for that... guess it was too early for me this morning!!

I just get so upset when 'adults' forget what sportsmanship is all about.... it really kills a childs 'spirit' when all they learn is winning is the only goal... learning how to lose with dignity is no mean feat either, if someone wins, someone has to come second, this is what I told my kids growing up, and second is not a terrible place to be when you know in your heart you did the best you could.... 

again I apologize Warren for not putting your credits where due, but I know Rp shares in your philosophy....


----------



## Rps

And now for something completely the same.................

AMAZING SIMPLE HOME REMEDIES:


1. AVOID CUTTING YOURSELF WHEN SLICING VEGETABLES BY GETTING SOMEONE ELSE TO HOLD THE VEGETABLES WHILE YOU CHOP.


2. AVOID ARGUMENTS WITH FEMALES ABOUT LIFTING THE TOILET SEAT BY USING THE SINK.


3. FOR HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE SUFFERERS - SIMPLY CUT YOURSELF AND BLEED FOR A FEW MINUTES,THUS REDUCING THE PRESSURE ON YOUR VEINS. REMEMBER TO USE A TIMER.


4. A MOUSE TRAP PLACED ON TOP OF YOUR ALARM CLOCK WILL PREVENT YOU FROM ROLLING OVER AND GOING BACK TO SLEEP AFTER YOU HIT THE SNOOZE BUTTON.


5. IF YOU HAVE A BAD COUGH, TAKE A LARGE DOSE OF LAXATIVES. THEN YOU'LL BE AFRAID TO COUGH.


6. YOU ONLY NEED TWO TOOLS IN LIFE - WD-40 AND DUCT TAPE. IF IT DOESN'T MOVE AND SHOULD, USE THE WD-40. IF IT SHOULDN'T MOVE AND DOES, USE THE DUCT TAPE.


7. IF YOU CAN'T FIX IT WITH A HAMMER, YOU'VE GOT AN ELECTRICAL PROBLEM.


DAILY THOUGHT:: SOME PEOPLE ARE LIKE SLINKIES - NOT REALLY GOOD FOR ANYTHING, BUT THEY BRING
A SMILE TO YOUR FACE WHEN PUSHED DOWN THE STAIRS.


----------



## macdoodle

I forgot, I am sure most of you will have heard by now that Apple iPod 4 is SOLD OUT in Europe and Japan, I think they said Japan... it won't be in Canada for another month,

Does everyone here have an iPod?? 

I don't even have a cell phone, but am considering it as my main phone, any thoughts on that.... I know folks who use it exclusively... is it a good idea??


----------



## MaxPower

Well after the other team wasn't playing by the proper rules, I decided to bring their game to them and we really embarrassed them. Of course, the kids really didn't know if they won or lost, they just had fun. It was more of a personal victory and an in your face kind of thing.

What was bitter sweet is her team is the polished team, all the kids behaving and listening (kudo's to her for that) where our team is more like the Bad News Bears. You have to understand our town as well. It is very segregated into cliques. Kind of like the popular, rich kids in high school vs the not so popular, average, middle class. The other team's parents drive Porche's, live in large homes etc. We are farmers, and middle class. The victory felt good.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> And now for something completely the same.................
> 
> AMAZING SIMPLE HOME REMEDIES:
> 
> 
> 1. AVOID CUTTING YOURSELF WHEN SLICING VEGETABLES BY GETTING SOMEONE ELSE TO HOLD THE VEGETABLES WHILE YOU CHOP.
> 
> 
> 2. AVOID ARGUMENTS WITH FEMALES ABOUT LIFTING THE TOILET SEAT BY USING THE SINK.
> 
> 
> 3. FOR HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE SUFFERERS - SIMPLY CUT YOURSELF AND BLEED FOR A FEW MINUTES,THUS REDUCING THE PRESSURE ON YOUR VEINS. REMEMBER TO USE A TIMER.
> 
> 
> 4. A MOUSE TRAP PLACED ON TOP OF YOUR ALARM CLOCK WILL PREVENT YOU FROM ROLLING OVER AND GOING BACK TO SLEEP AFTER YOU HIT THE SNOOZE BUTTON.
> 
> 
> 5. IF YOU HAVE A BAD COUGH, TAKE A LARGE DOSE OF LAXATIVES. THEN YOU'LL BE AFRAID TO COUGH.
> 
> 
> 6. YOU ONLY NEED TWO TOOLS IN LIFE - WD-40 AND DUCT TAPE. IF IT DOESN'T MOVE AND SHOULD, USE THE WD-40. IF IT SHOULDN'T MOVE AND DOES, USE THE DUCT TAPE.
> 
> 
> 7. IF YOU CAN'T FIX IT WITH A HAMMER, YOU'VE GOT AN ELECTRICAL PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> DAILY THOUGHT:: SOME PEOPLE ARE LIKE SLINKIES - NOT REALLY GOOD FOR ANYTHING, BUT THEY BRING
> A SMILE TO YOUR FACE WHEN PUSHED DOWN THE STAIRS.


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And now for something completely the same.................
> 
> AMAZING SIMPLE HOME REMEDIES:
> 
> 
> 1. AVOID CUTTING YOURSELF WHEN SLICING VEGETABLES BY GETTING SOMEONE ELSE TO HOLD THE VEGETABLES WHILE YOU CHOP.
> 
> 
> 2. AVOID ARGUMENTS WITH FEMALES ABOUT LIFTING THE TOILET SEAT BY USING THE SINK.
> 
> 
> 3. FOR HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE SUFFERERS - SIMPLY CUT YOURSELF AND BLEED FOR A FEW MINUTES,THUS REDUCING THE PRESSURE ON YOUR VEINS. REMEMBER TO USE A TIMER.
> 
> 
> 4. A MOUSE TRAP PLACED ON TOP OF YOUR ALARM CLOCK WILL PREVENT YOU FROM ROLLING OVER AND GOING BACK TO SLEEP AFTER YOU HIT THE SNOOZE BUTTON.
> 
> 
> 5. IF YOU HAVE A BAD COUGH, TAKE A LARGE DOSE OF LAXATIVES. THEN YOU'LL BE AFRAID TO COUGH.
> 
> 
> 6. YOU ONLY NEED TWO TOOLS IN LIFE - WD-40 AND DUCT TAPE. IF IT DOESN'T MOVE AND SHOULD, USE THE WD-40. IF IT SHOULDN'T MOVE AND DOES, USE THE DUCT TAPE.
> 
> 
> 7. IF YOU CAN'T FIX IT WITH A HAMMER, YOU'VE GOT AN ELECTRICAL PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> DAILY THOUGHT:: SOME PEOPLE ARE LIKE SLINKIES - NOT REALLY GOOD FOR ANYTHING, BUT THEY BRING
> A SMILE TO YOUR FACE WHEN PUSHED DOWN THE STAIRS.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> I forgot, I am sure most of you will have heard by now that Apple iPod 4 is SOLD OUT in Europe and Japan, I think they said Japan... it won't be in Canada for another month,
> 
> Does everyone here have an iPod??
> 
> I don't even have a cell phone, but am considering it as my main phone, any thoughts on that.... I know folks who use it exclusively... is it a good idea??


Leslie, I think you meant the iPhone 4.


----------



## SINC

This will bring a smile to a teacher's face. My how a misspelled word can change everything:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This will bring a smile to a teacher's face. My how a misspelled word can change everything:


Inventive spelling at it's best, Don. Don't think I would be able to use this with my grad course in teaching children to write effectively, however.


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> I forgot, I am sure most of you will have heard by now that Apple iPod 4 is SOLD OUT in Europe and Japan, I think they said Japan... it won't be in Canada for another month,
> 
> Does everyone here have an iPod??
> 
> I don't even have a cell phone, but am considering it as my main phone, any thoughts on that.... I know folks who use it exclusively... is it a good idea??


Hi Lesile, for my two cents. cell phones such as the iPhone can be very expensive to run. Since they are data phones you get a whack on the data portion. The cheapest cell phone on a pay as you play basis is about all anyone needs for the occasional call or the 911 aspect. Land lines are fairly cheap and have good long distance plans. I have a Blackberry which I used when I was still working .... it's just a phone now as I do not need all of its features. As for using a cell phone as a full time phone, if your plan is as reasonable as a land line plan then go ahead, but remember to take that Philadelphia lawyer with you when you read the plans One of the issues which may or may not be a factor where you are is the towers and bounce factor. I have been extorted by Rogers for years but the thing works everywhere ..... I had a Bell cell phone and fell into a void not 4 miles from where I live in Bowmanville, so check out the coverage areas. What's weird is that we also have a condo in LaSalle which is beside Windsor, and many times my cell phone thinks I'm in the U.S. Food for thought.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Leslie, I think you meant the iPhone 4.


Of course, duh! I think I should quit for the day, I have too much on my mind I think... XX)




SINC said:


> This will bring a smile to a teacher's face. My how a misspelled word can change everything:


:lmao::lmao: yes, this is indeed funny! Kids can and do say the darnedest things... write them too ! (remember Art Linkletter?? )


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> I forgot, I am sure most of you will have heard by now that Apple iPod 4 is SOLD OUT in Europe and Japan, I think they said Japan... it won't be in Canada for another month,
> 
> Does everyone here have an iPod??
> 
> I don't even have a cell phone, but am considering it as my main phone, any thoughts on that.... I know folks who use it exclusively... is it a good idea??


I'm sure you meant an iPhone, not iPod Leslie and yes, I have an iPhone 3GS, the last model before the new iPhone 4. I know that Kim also has an iPhone, I think a 3G. I love my iPhone and would not want to be without one ever again. It does so many things besides being a phone and keeps me in touch when I am out and about.

The only thing wrong with an iPhone is Apple doesn't allow Flash on them (or the iPad) and that really screws me up as parts of my site use flash and I can't monitor the live chat or the forum on it. I hate Apple for banning Flash from my iPhone.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, I've been seeing a lot of ads for this Droid phone and system, is it a threat to the iPhone and Apple? I thought the Droid could use Flash, which would be advantageous for those who want that feature.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi Lesile, for my two cents. cell phones such as the iPhone can be very expensive to run. Since they are data phones you get a whack on the data portion. The cheapest cell phone on a pay as you play basis is about all anyone needs for the occasional call or the 911 aspect. Land lines are fairly cheap and have good long distance plans. I have a Blackberry which I used when I was still working .... it's just a phone now as I do not need all of its features. As for using a cell phone as a full time phone, if your plan is as reasonable as a land line plan then go ahead, but remember to take that Philadelphia lawyer with you when you read the plans One of the issues which may or may not be a factor where you are is the towers and bounce factor. I have been extorted by Rogers for years but the thing works everywhere ..... I had a Bell cell phone and fell into a void not 4 miles from where I live in Bowmanville, so check out the coverage areas. What's weird is that we also have a condo in LaSalle which is beside Windsor, and many times my cell phone thinks I'm in the U.S. Food for thought.


Thanks for the heads up, I will investigate further and see what pops up, my concern is getting charged even if someone else calls me, (or so I was told) is this true? 

i am leery of cell phone plans, I have heard some awful stories, that even if half true would scare me off!


----------



## SINC

Rp, the Droid is made by Motorola who have a great reputation for building good cell phones and yes indeed, it does use Flash in its new version. I think Motorola sees Apple's rejection of Flash as a marketing tool and in my opinion they are right. There is far too much Flash out there to ignore, some of it on vital web sites. 

If Droid sales take off like I think they might, Apple may very well have to eat crow and allow Flash. But will Droid overtake the iPhone as the cell of choice? I really do doubt that happening.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Managed to escape the city-under-siege this morning.... hopefully I'll be able to get back in.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> i am leery of cell phone plans, I have heard some awful stories, that even if half true would scare me off!


If you are careful in plan selection, there is little to fear from a cell phone.

The iPhone has a feature to turn off data roaming if you happen to be in the U.S., but I would never recommend using a Canadian cell in the U.S. the voice roaming charges are expensive too.

When I go to the U.S., I stop at the first Wal*Mart and buy myself a Trac-Phone American cell phone. They cost $10 and come with 20 minutes of talk time. I then register it using the address of the place I am staying and buy 30 more minutes of talk time for $19 and I am set for a month long stay. that allows me to make reservations ahead by phone as I travel. I can't call Canada with it, but I stay in touch with relatives via e-mail. However, if I give them the Trac-Phone number, they can call me in the US in an emergency.

You can get an iPhone from Telus for $99 for an 8GB model and a plan with half a gig of data for $30/month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Managed to escape the city-under-siege this morning.... hopefully I'll be able to get back in.


Afternoon, Sonal. We could send out the Doxie Escort Squad to help you get back in to your area of TO. They will think that you are US Secret Service, since they use doxies to protect the president. Interested?


----------



## macdoodle

*did you know??*

What is the main ingredient of WD-40? 

Before you read to the end, does anybody know what the main ingredient of WD-40 is? Don't lie and don't cheat. 

WD-40. 
Who knew; I had a neighbor who bought a new pickup. I got up very early one Sunday morning and saw that someone had spray painted red all around the sides of this beige truck (for some unknown reason). I went over, woke him up, and told him the bad news. He was very upset and was trying to figure out what to do.... probably nothing until Monday morning, since nothing was open. Another neighbor came out and told him to get his WD-40 and clean it off. It removed the unwanted paint beautifully and did not harm his paint job that was on the truck. I'm impressed! 

WD-40 who knew? 'Water Displacement #40'. The product began from a search for a rust preventative solvent and degreaser to protect missile parts. WD-40 was created in 1953 by three technicians at the San Diego Rocket Chemical Company. Its name comes from the project that was to find a 'water displacement' compound.. They were successful with the fortieth formulation, thus WD-40. The Convair Company bought it in bulk to protect their atlas missile parts. Ken East (one of the original founders) says there is nothing in WD-40 that would hurt you... When you read the 'shower door' part, try it. It's the first thing that has ever cleaned that spotty shower door. If yours is plastic, it works just as well as glass. It's a miracle! Then try it on your stove top ... Viola! It's now shinier than it's ever been. You'll be amazed. 






WD-40 uses: 
1. Protects silver from tarnishing. 
2. Removes road tar and grime from cars. 
3. Cleans and lubricates guitar strings. 
4. Gives floors that 'just-waxed' sheen without making them slippery. 
5. Keeps flies off cows. (I love this one!)
6. Restores and cleans chalkboards. 
7. Removes lipstick stains. 
8. Loosens stubborn zippers. 
9. Untangles jewelry chains. 
10. Removes stains from stainless steel sinks. 
11. Removes dirt and grime from the barbecue grill. 
12. Keeps ceramic/terra cotta garden pots from oxidizing. 
13. Removes tomato stains from clothing. 
14. Keeps glass shower doors free of water spots. 
15. Camouflages scratches in ceramic and marble floors. 
16. Keeps scissors working smoothly. 
17. Lubricates noisy door hinges on vehicles and doors in homes. 
18. It removes black scuff marks from the kitchen floor! Use WD-40 for those nasty tar and scuff marks on flooring. It doesn't seem to harm the finish and you won't have to scrub nearly as hard to get them off. Just remember to open some windows if you have a lot of marks. 
19. Bug guts will eat away the finish on your car if not removed quickly! Use WD-40! 
20. Gives a children's playground gym slide a shine for a super fast slide. 
21. Lubricates gear shift and mower deck lever for ease of handling on riding mowers... 
22. Rids kids rocking chairs and swings of squeaky noises. 
23. Lubricates tracks in sticking home windows and makes them easier to open.. 
24. Spraying an umbrella stem makes it easier to open and close. 
25. Restores and cleans padded leather dashboards in vehicles, as well as vinyl bumpers. 
26. Restores and cleans roof racks on vehicles. 
27. Lubricates and stops squeaks in electric fans 
28. Lubricates wheel sprockets on tricycles, wagons, and bicycles for easy handling. 
29. Lubricates fan belts on washers and dryers and keeps them running smoothly. 
30. Keeps rust from forming on saws and saw blades, and other tools. 
31. Removes splattered grease on stove. 
32. Keeps bathroom mirror from fogging. 
33. Lubricates prosthetic limbs. 
34. Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell). 
35. Removes all traces of duct tape. 
36. Folks even spray it on their arms, hands, and knees to relieve arthritis pain. 
37. Florida’s favorite use is: 'cleans and removes love bugs from grills and bumpers.' 
38. The favorite use in the state of New York, WD-40 protects the Statue of Liberty from the elements. 
39. WD-40 attracts fish. Spray a little on live bait or lures and you will be catching the big one in no time. Also, it's a lot cheaper than the chemical attractants that are made for just that purpose. Keep in mind though, using some chemical laced baits or lures for fishing are not allowed in some states. 
40. Use it for fire ant bites. It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch. 
41. WD-40 is great for removing crayon from walls. Spray on the mark and wipe with a clean rag. 
42. Also, if you've discovered that your teenage daughter has washed and dried a tube of lipstick with a load of laundry, saturate the lipstick spots with WD-40 and rewash. Presto! The lipstick is gone! 
43. If you sprayed WD-40 on the distributor cap, it would displace the moisture and allow the car to start. 


P.S. The basic ingredient is 
FISH OIL.


----------



## SINC

It always pays to use snopes.com when you get an email.

That WD-40 myth has been circulating for years now and it does not contain ANY fish oil at all:

snopes.com: Uses for WD-40 Spray Lubricant


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. We could send out the Doxie Escort Squad to help you get back in to your area of TO. They will think that you are US Secret Service, since they use doxies to protect the president. Interested?


I might need them... a number of the dignitaries are in hotels not far from me, at least this way I'll blend in with the crowd.


----------



## MaxPower

+1 Don.

Both my wife and I have an iPhone and we couldn't be without it. I am able to run my business directly from my phone and be in constant contact with my customers. I can get menus from my iDisk or Dropbox, track my wife's flights, play games, check the weather, you name it. It's not just a phone.

As for Flash, I agree with Apple's statement. Flash takes up too much processing power (my computers often lag when I go to a Flash site), and Apple does not want it's developers to suffer by being dependent on a third party application especially if it takes forever for updates. Not only does the developer's application suffer, but the iPhone as well.


----------



## overkill

Good afternoon all. Working from home for the next couple of days due to the G20 in town. Nice of my company to allow this.

Just wanted to stop in and say hello


----------



## SINC

Well, hello Steve, long time no hear from. I gather your offices are either real close to or within the security perimeter are they?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I might need them... a number of the dignitaries are in hotels not far from me, at least this way I'll blend in with the crowd.


They are on their way. Best to send four of them just to make sure you look like a VIP. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good afternoon all. Working from home for the next couple of days due to the G20 in town. Nice of my company to allow this.
> 
> Just wanted to stop in and say hello


Afternoon, Steve. Glad to see you back in The Shang. I heard on the CBC that many companies were doing the same thing and letting their employees off until this lock-down is over.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good afternoon all, hope everyone is doing well. After the excitement of yesterday's quake we in Niagara are waiting for the tornado/bad storms/plague of locusts that have been forecast next .... 

One elevator is out of service as 3 tenants are moving out over the next few days. Another tenant says that it's due to problems with the super, which is somewhat worrisome, but of course no matter who's telling the story, you're only getting the one side. Though they were accurate in saying he was quite friendly when they first moved in and afterwords seemed to be at best unfriendly, at worst borderline hostile ... I've noticed that myself, for no reason that I can think of.

I'm checking out apartments in Saskatoon for a likely move out west next spring. SIL suggests I check out 'seniors' apartments' as they tend to be more pet-friendly ... thanks, SIL ... I think ... :lmao:



Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Kim. I don't mind speaking live in front of hundreds of people, but I hate to have my picture taken. Go figure.


I hear ya, Marc. It's not exactly fair on my part, considering I spent 10 years on the other side of a camera, persuading other people to have _their_ photos taken, but there it is ... but I have no problem talking to a group of people (tho have never yet tried speaking in front of hundreds )



MaxPower said:


> *snip*
> 
> The other coach altered her score so they could remain in first place. The convener will be getting a call about her. The last I checked, I thought we were playing for the benefit of the kids to learn the game.


Wow, nice example she's setting for the kids. But I suppose it's just another aspect of the 'win at any cost' mentality.

Rps, I love your simple home remedies! :lmao: Will have to try the mousetrap one! How goes the teaching? I am way behind in ehMac and don't know if you have found yourself a class yet ...



macdoodle said:


> *snip*
> 
> Does everyone here have an iPod??
> 
> *snip*


I don't but am hoping to purchase an iPod Shuffle in the near future. And if you meant iPhone, LOL.the answer is still no -- I have a very simple Telus cellphone.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> It always pays to use snopes.com when you get an email.
> 
> That WD-40 myth has been circulating for years now and it does not contain ANY fish oil at all:
> 
> snopes.com: Uses for WD-40 Spray Lubricant


Since I don't really care about the ingredients, it is not a big thing, but i have used it for years for many of the things listed, and I can tell you for getting grease out of clothing it is marvelous, from butter, to oils, and we all know it works on squeaks, etc. 

So i really sent it to share the myriad of things it can do, not what it was supposed to be made of.... (doesn't even smell like fish) and if it was fish oil you would know it for sure...XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mona. Glad to see you back in The Shang as well.

"I hear ya, Marc. It's not exactly fair on my part, considering I spent 10 years on the other side of a camera, persuading other people to have their photos taken, but there it is ... but I have no problem talking to a group of people (tho have never yet tried speaking in front of hundreds )" I have taught classes up to 100 students, and given workshops with up to 250 teachers. Conference presentations are usually with 25 academics or less. I did speak at a Peace Rally in Rochester, NY back in 1970 that had over 3000 people listening. Still, I would rather do these than to have my picture taken.


----------



## overkill

Nice to be back Marc. How are things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> This is good news, Caman. Are you able to get any help once you get home?


I do. Dylan is being very good.


----------



## macdoodle

Caman. good to see you home now...:clap: ( you are home??)

I am glad you have some help, and nice Dylan is being good about it... 

Has the swelling gone down, and can you move it at all? it is hard to have your arms incapable, it throws you off balance and you don't always realize it until it is too late...  

Keeping prayers for your recovery to be speedy and without complications.

stay off the guitar for a week or so, you will have to write lyrics on paper and 'strum' them in your head, or into a tape recorder... hmmm hmmm with an arrow going up or down.... beside it and left and right to hold long or short.... :lmao:

When i was a kid and would hear a bit of music in my head, that is what I would do to 'remember it' the directions were fine, but I could never recall the music :lmao:


----------



## ComputerIdiot

To the WD-40 users: I see it helps prevent silver from tarnishing -- any chance it will take existing tarnish _off_ silver? (she sez hopefully ...)



macdoodle said:


> *snip*
> stay off the guitar for a week or so, you will have to write lyrics on paper and 'strum' them in your head, or into a tape recorder... hmmm hmmm with an arrow going up or down.... beside it and left and right to hold long or short.... :lmao:
> 
> *snip*


Caman, do you have Garage Band on your computer? Might be a passable temporary substitute ... 





Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mona. Glad to see you back in The Shang as well.
> 
> "I hear ya, Marc. It's not exactly fair on my part, considering I spent 10 years on the other side of a camera, persuading other people to have their photos taken, but there it is ... but I have no problem talking to a group of people (tho have never yet tried speaking in front of hundreds )" I have taught classes up to 100 students, and given workshops with up to 250 teachers. Conference presentations are usually with 25 academics or less. I did speak at a Peace Rally in Rochester, NY back in 1970 that had over 3000 people listening. Still, I would rather do these than to have my picture taken.


Despite the fact I can give talks to groups with very little 'nerves', I found myself petrified during my practice teaching sessions. Not sure why.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Nice to be back Marc. How are things in your neck of the woods?


Going well, Steve. The weather is getting nicer here in St.John's, which allows my wife and I to do more gardening. This gets us out of the house, which is still in the middle of reno hell. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I do. Dylan is being very good.


This is good to know. So, what is the prognosis?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Despite the fact I can give talks to groups with very little 'nerves', I found myself petrified during my practice teaching sessions. Not sure why." I always found third graders to be my toughest audience. Guess they were too young to appreciate my Jewish Vaudeville humor.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> "Despite the fact I can give talks to groups with very little 'nerves', I found myself petrified during my practice teaching sessions. Not sure why." I always found third graders to be my toughest audience. Guess they were too young to appreciate my Jewish Vaudeville humor.


:lmao:
Don't you hate it when a joke falls flat on the floor and just lies there whimpering... 

At what point are you in 'reno hell' ... halfway, a quarter, almost done ...?


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> :lmao:
> Don't you hate it when a joke falls flat on the floor and just lies there whimpering...
> 
> At what point are you in 'reno hell' ... halfway, a quarter, almost done ...?


True, but there is nothing like flopping in front of 8 year old children. XX)

We are about half way now. It is taking far longer than we expected. As Gomer Pyle would say, "Surprise, Surprise, Surprise."  

YouTube - Surprise Surprise Surprise


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a long and busy day ahead of me tomorrow, so I guess it is best to call it a night now. I shall try to have our Classic TGIF Breakfast ready when you rise to face the end of this week. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Know that we are all thinking fondly of you and hope for your return to The Shang. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> True, but there is nothing like flopping in front of 8 year old children. XX)
> 
> [/url]


:lmao: Marc, you have to realize they are not sophisticated enough for your sense of humour, they like things that are very grounded and obvious, and silly.... and words like 'bathroom' or potty, send them into fits....( boys anyway) at least that is how I remember it, maybe they have changed, and it is the 6 year olds... :confused
no matter, some day they will 'get it' and have a good laugh.... 

Sleep well! see you in the AM!!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> True, but there is nothing like flopping in front of 8 year old children. XX)
> 
> We are about half way now. It is taking far longer than we expected. As Gomer Pyle would say, "Surprise, Surprise, Surprise."
> 
> YouTube - Surprise Surprise Surprise


I am thankful I don't ever expect to experience that, at least until my nephew turns eight. 

Goodnight and sleep well!


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Caman. good to see you home now...:clap: ( you are home??)
> 
> I am glad you have some help, and nice Dylan is being good about it...
> 
> Has the swelling gone down, and can you move it at all? it is hard to have your arms incapable, it throws you off balance and you don't always realize it until it is too late...
> 
> Keeping prayers for your recovery to be speedy and without complications.
> 
> stay off the guitar for a week or so, you will have to write lyrics on paper and 'strum' them in your head, or into a tape recorder... hmmm hmmm with an arrow going up or down.... beside it and left and right to hold long or short.... :lmao:
> 
> When i was a kid and would hear a bit of music in my head, that is what I would do to 'remember it' the directions were fine, but I could never recall the music :lmao:





ComputerIdiot said:


> Caman, do you have Garage Band on your computer? Might be a passable temporary substitute ...


I'm indeed home. 
I'm not doing any music at all for another 1-2 weeks and then just vocals and mixing.
I'm concentrating on my novel. Anna was talking about it today and she was very supportive and sez she: This is real literature. Not fabricated writing adjusted to meet a commercial aspect, but true literature and intellectual too. 
That is nice coming from a English professor with French literature as her major. 

Feeling a wee bit etter today, but I have to take it real easy for another 5-6 days.
It's 22C here and blazing sunshine and I would like a shower, but it's so much 
trouble that it have to be later.
...........
Rahmat 2 / June 25

_O My Servant!
Ye are the trees of My garden; ye must give forth
godly and wondrous fruits, that ye yourselves and
others may profit therefrom.
Bahá'u'lláh

And now also the axe is laid unto the root of the
tress: therefore every tree which bringeht not forth
good fruit is hewn down, and cast into the fire.
Matthew 3:10
_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Yes, rest and relaxation whould be helpful. You need it and have earned this break. I know what it is like to be a single parent. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made our classic TGIF Breakfast for you when you rise to face the end of this week, All your favorites are here, and there shall be freshly brewed tea and coffee throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> I am thankful I don't ever expect to experience that, at least until my nephew turns eight.
> 
> Goodnight and sleep well!


All too true, Mona. Imagine a whole class of eight year old children just staring at you when you told a joke. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao: Marc, you have to realize they are not sophisticated enough for your sense of humour, they like things that are very grounded and obvious, and silly.... and words like 'bathroom' or potty, send them into fits....( boys anyway) at least that is how I remember it, maybe they have changed, and it is the 6 year olds... :confused
> no matter, some day they will 'get it' and have a good laugh....
> 
> Sleep well! see you in the AM!!


All too true, Leslie. Still, at that age they are still silly enough to laugh at most of my jokes, which are all clean. Such is Life. :-(


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc, glad to hear you are felling better Camán. If you are a bird lover, there are some fantastic shots of crested Grebes taken on a local pond by our ace photographer Al Popil on SAP today. I'm off to work on tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All Good to see you all up and about, it is shaping up to be a grand day all around... 
Thanks for Brekki Marc, and good to see you on the mend Caman, and I will stop in and have a look at those birds Don...

We have some wild yellow canaries around here, but the grackles chase them off, they are so nasty! 

Have a great day!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc. Always appreciated. Please send the Doxie assistance squad to Caman. They can all get in the tub to help, right? Thx. 

Caman - Glad to see you in the Shang today. Hope you heal fast and can get back to normal, er, well, normal for you in a few days. Hee heee.




SINC said:


> Morning Camán and Marc, glad to hear you are felling better Camán. If you are a bird lover, there are some fantastic shots of crested Grebes taken on a local pond by our ace photographer Al Popil on SAP today. I'm off to work on tomorrow.


Al Popil photos! Woot! He is great. BIrds? Woot Woot! 

Hope Warren gets great news today!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning shang gang!

Another gorgeous day here... heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's off to work I go...

Later!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all.
Happy Birthday, Don. Let the celebrations begin. You are only 66 once you know. Break out the party hats.


----------



## friend

Thanks. 
Going to rest a wee bit now.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks.
> Going to rest a wee bit now.


Sounds like a wise move, Caman. Did they give you any meds for the pain?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a wise move, Caman. Did they give you any meds for the pain?


They did, with a wee bit of chemical morphine in it which I don't like.
But they said I better take ém.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> They did, with a wee bit of chemical morphine in it which I don't like.
> But they said I better take ém.


Good luck, Caman. So long as they did not give you too much, it should be OK.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman. So long as they did not give you too much, it should be OK.


They just makes me a bit tired, that's all.
No flashing 70-ties patterns or flying pink elephants. 

But the man behind the wallpaper can read my mind. :lmao:
(if someone has my album, it's a line from "All Our Days")


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> They just makes me a bit tired, that's all.
> No flashing 70-ties patterns or flying pink elephants.
> 
> But the man behind the wallpaper can read my mind. :lmao:
> (if someone has my album, it's a line from "All Our Days")


Cool. We should break out the lava lamps and turn on the black lights. 

YouTube - The Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. We should break out the lava lamps and turn on the black lights.
> 
> YouTube - The Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin


You mean to tell me you had turned yours off?


----------



## SINC

Well, now that my work is done, it's time to hit the shower and shave and grab a bit of lunch. I have to be at the Local for me birthday bash in a couple of hours.

Then I plan on settling down in the motor home with all the screens open and the breeze blowing through while I watch one of my favourite westerns, "The Great Scout And Cathouse Thursday", perhaps one of the funniest ever made starring Lee Marvin. "The Cheyenne Social Club" comes a close second with Jimmy Stewart and Henry Fonda.

Can you tell I got an iTunes gift card or two for Father's Day?


----------



## Rps

Well, in honour of your recovery Caman:

YouTube - Little Feat - Willin' then Don't Bogart That Joint - 01.02.09


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Caman, maybe the pink elephants are on holiday ... I can send you a deranged cat, if you like ... 

An elderly woman I knew years ago went for cataract surgery and I don't recall what kind of drug(s) she had during the operation but she was quite favourably impressed. :lmao: I think she said the effect was rather like an acid trip. I didn't ask how she knew what an acid trip was like ... 

Happy birthday Don, hope you are having a great day.

Must run off to buy a group lottery ticket for tonight -- about six of us are going in on it and the price is $50 million.

Marc, sorry I missed the TGIF brekkie ... any leftovers?


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Marc, sorry I missed the TGIF brekkie ... any leftovers?


Mona, why don't you let me make you something fresh. Almost time for 4PM tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, in honour of your recovery Caman:
> 
> YouTube - Little Feat - Willin' then Don't Bogart That Joint - 01.02.09


You are going to put the groove on Caman, Rp.


----------



## SINC

Shhhhhhhhhh, you guys will wake him up with all this racket. His elbow needs the rest.


----------



## Sonal

Someone say tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Someone say tea?



Yes, freshly brewed tea .............. and just ready for your 4PM relaxation period. Enjoy.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, freshly brewed tea .............. and just ready for your 4PM relaxation period. Enjoy.


Thanks very much, Marc -- excellent tea, and very refreshing! 

And now I am heading off to Niagara Falls for my second interview for a possible part-time summer job at (ironically :lmao a Tim Hortons ...


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Thanks very much, Marc -- excellent tea, and very refreshing!
> 
> And now I am heading off to Niagara Falls for my second interview for a possible part-time summer job at (ironically :lmao a Tim Hortons ...


Good luck, Mona. No summer job is ever to be laughed at. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> You are going to put the groove on Caman, Rp.


The pill are not that strong at all. I refused to take any drugs before the surgery,
since I really hate that effect they have and I made sure that the pills I
take now are not mind altering at all. I need to be in control of the universe.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh, you guys will wake him up with all this racket. His elbow needs the rest.


I'm resting. 

But the tablets makes me pissed off for some reason.
Not snapping at the kids or anything. but feeling angry. 
Hope I can get rid of them soon. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> The pill are not that strong at all. I refused to take any drugs before the surgery,
> since I really hate that effect they have and I made sure that the pills I
> take now are not mind altering at all. I need to be in control of the universe.





friend said:


> I'm resting.
> 
> But the tablets makes me pissed off for some reason.
> Not snapping at the kids or anything. but feeling angry.
> Hope I can get rid of them soon. tptptptp


A strange reaction, Caman. Hopefully, as you say, you shall not need these pills at all.


----------



## Ena

A very Happy Birthday to you Sinc. Best of everything for the coming year.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Mona. No summer job is ever to be laughed at. Paix, mon amie.


Got the job.  I was just laughing because we had just been talking about a 4 p.m. tea break and then off I go to try for a job at Tim Hortons ... I'm glad to get it, not least because I'm bored to distraction. Also it will give me retail-related 'portable' skills that hopefully I can parlay into other similar jobs during my remaining school years. The cats better behave while I am out of the apartment, or no catnip-flavoured treats for them ... :yikes:



friend said:


> I'm resting.
> 
> But the tablets makes me pissed off for some reason.
> Not snapping at the kids or anything. but feeling angry.
> Hope I can get rid of them soon. tptptptp


Caman, that's an odd reaction. Is there a set time during which you must take them or can you stop when _you_ feel you no longer need them?


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> I'm resting.
> 
> But the tablets makes me pissed off for some reason.
> Not snapping at the kids or anything. but feeling angry.
> Hope I can get rid of them soon. tptptptp





ComputerIdiot said:


> Caman, that's an odd reaction. Is there a set time during which you must take them or can you stop when _you_ feel you no longer need them?



I agree it's a strange reaction. 

Caman - if they are also giving you an anti-inflammatory, those are infamous for making me cranky. EEEEkkk! 

Hope the symptoms and the need for the tablets passes soon. 



Mona, Congrats on landing a job at Timmies. Woot! I would probably be fired in short order there....I would be guzzling their profits.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Caman - if they are also giving you an anti-inflammatory, those are infamous for making me cranky. EEEEkkk!


Hmmmm, so that's why I'm a curmudgeon?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Got the job. I was just laughing because we had just been talking about a 4 p.m. tea break and then off I go to try for a job at Tim Hortons ... I'm glad to get it, not least because I'm bored to distraction. Also it will give me retail-related 'portable' skills that hopefully I can parlay into other similar jobs during my remaining school years. The cats better behave while I am out of the apartment, or no catnip-flavoured treats for them ... " Kudos, Mona. You shall still be allowed to have some coffee or tea at The Cafe Chez Marc, since TH's tea and coffee are not in the same league as our tea and coffee.

I agree with your point re "retail-related 'portable' skills". So true, these days.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Hmmmm, so that's why I'm a curmudgeon?


Hee heeeee. Maybe! Especially if you take anything containing corticosteroids. 

In the rare times that I must be treated with these, I know to sequester myself away from innocents. Verrrry Scarrrry.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hee heeeee. Maybe! Especially if you take anything containing corticosteroids.
> 
> In the rare times that I must be treated with these, I know to sequester myself away from innocents. Verrrry Scarrrry.


That is when Kacey has to send in something cute with an olive branch to see if you want to talk with the daughter you love. :love2:


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hee heeeee. Maybe! Especially if you take anything containing corticosteroids.
> 
> In the rare times that I must be treated with these, I know to sequester myself away from innocents. Verrrry Scarrrry.


Hmm, mine is Diclofenac, you may know it as Voltaren. Have no idea what's in them. Have Celebrex for bad days too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Full moon tomorrow night .................. and we all know what we do on that day!!!!!!!!

Bagel Dance (Jumpin)


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Hmm, mine is Diclofenac, you may know it as Voltaren. Have no idea what's in them. Have Celebrex for bad days too.


Eeesh... I think you may be able to boast that your curmudgeon-like demeanor is natural.
Both of those meds are NSAIDS (Non Steroidal Anti Inflammatory Drugs) ...it's the steroids in the corticosteroids that alter my mood severely. 

I sure understand why body building and steroids are not a safe mixture....somebody who is musclebound AND volatile.... EEEEEsh, indeed.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> That is when Kacey has to send in something cute with an olive branch to see if you want to talk with the daughter you love. :love2:


Exactly.... 



Dr.G. said:


> Full moon tomorrow night .................. and we all know what we do on that day!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bagel Dance (Jumpin)


Cute - and of course we must all be wary of the Were-doxie....because when they bite, their target's torso becomes freakishly elongated at the same time their limbs shorten. It's a real disaster wardrobe wise. Shoes still work fine though.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Exactly....
> 
> 
> 
> Cute - and of course we must all be wary of the Were-doxie....because when they bite, their target's torso becomes freakishly elongated at the same time their limbs shorten. It's a real disaster wardrobe wise. Shoes still work fine though.


Tomorrow is the night to fear the Weredoxie. Tonight, they are cute and cuddly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Just 17C here and a wee bit cloudy, but still nice.
Did a bit of tidying up and that was maybe unwise. 
Needed to be done though.
Going to go for a lay down now.
............
Rahmat 3 / June 26

_Lay not on any soul a load which ye would not
wish to be laid upon you, and desire not for any
one the things ye would not desire for yourselves.
This is My best counsel unto you, did ye but observe it.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán. If I may offer a tiny bit of advice, "too much too soon" can sometimes be an issue. Hope the elbow did not suffer any long term effects from your tidying up episode.

This morning on SAP: The very first senior moment?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. Caman, I agree with Don -- give your elbow some rest. Things will be just as untidy when you are able to use your arm once again. That is the way of the world. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

An absolutely beautiful sunrise got us all up about three hours ago, but now it is time to start breakfast. I shall have a buffet-style meal to start you on this fine day. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc and Don.

No worries there. I did it all with my trusted left hand. 
It's just that I should avoid any swelling by holding the right one up.
but it's not that important since the risk bleeding is nil now.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc and Don.
> 
> No worries there. I did it all with my trusted left hand.
> It's just that I should avoid any swelling by holding the right one up.
> but it's not that important since the risk bleeding is nil now.


Sounds like you have the situation in hand, Caman. Kudos.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

The interview went well yesterday, although it was an interview that I have never experienced before. There were two HR and nine of us on the opposite side. They went down the line asking us questions. What could have taken the same amount of time or less if it was done individually, took just as long with this panel interview. Oh well. now we wait.

I am off today to meet my bio-mom. Should be interesting, although, I really don't have the time to do it today, I am far too busy. If I don't it would probably break her heart.

Tomorrow we have decided to try out the St. Jacob's Farmer's Market as a vendor so lots of work ahead.


----------



## SINC

Hope the meeting with your bio-Mom goes good for you Warren. It will be an interesting experience.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Hope the meeting with your bio-Mom goes good for you Warren. It will be an interesting experience.


Yes, good luck buddy.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good morning me friends.
> 
> Just 17C here and a wee bit cloudy, but still nice.
> Did a bit of tidying up and that was maybe unwise.
> Needed to be done though.
> Going to go for a lay down now.
> ............
> Rahmat 3 / June 26
> 
> _Lay not on any soul a load which ye would not
> wish to be laid upon you, and desire not for any
> one the things ye would not desire for yourselves.
> This is My best counsel unto you, did ye but observe it.
> Bahá'u'lláh_


The holding of one's arm up is to keep down the swelling. it helps the circulation, especially if there is not normal movement. So take it easy, don't push it, and do keep your arm up....  



MaxPower said:


> Morning all.
> 
> The interview went well yesterday, although it was an interview that I have never experienced before. There were two HR and nine of us on the opposite side. They went down the line asking us questions. What could have taken the same amount of time or less if it was done individually, took just as long with this panel interview. Oh well. now we wait.
> 
> I am off today to meet my bio-mom. Should be interesting, although, I really don't have the time to do it today, I am far too busy. If I don't it would probably break her heart.
> 
> Tomorrow we have decided to try out the St. Jacob's Farmer's Market as a vendor so lots of work ahead.


does sound like a strange interview, how does one assess the subtleties looked for in an individual interview?
Hard to give the kind you wish to give with everyone elses answers in the air.... do you have a reason why it was done in such a way?? 

it might be a good thing to take some time from being 'busy' to spend an hour with your bio mom, we sometimes put off the important things, and later are sorry, she would be disappointed yes, but so would you, ... so think positive,take a deep breath, enjoy the visit, and you will be glad that you did, I am certain!! 

What are you offering at the market? is it all from your own garden?? / kitchen? (lots of folks do baking , and preserves too, do they do this at your market?? 
Sure sounds like a fun day.... enjoy!!


----------



## Rps

Your morning smile:

An Englishman went to Spain on a fishing trip. He hired a Spanish guide to help him find the best fishing spots. Since the Englishman was learning Spanish, he asked the guide to speak to him in Spanish and to correct any mistakes of usage. They were hiking on a mountain trail when a very large, purple and blue fly crossed their path. The Englishmen pointed at the insect with his fishing rod, and said, "Mira el mosca!" The guide, sensing a teaching opportunity, replied, "No, senor, 'la mosca'... es feminina."
The Englishman looked at him, then back at the fly, and then said, "Good heavens... you must have incredibly good eyesight."


----------



## MaxPower

macdoodle said:


> does sound like a strange interview, how does one assess the subtleties looked for in an individual interview?
> Hard to give the kind you wish to give with everyone elses answers in the air.... do you have a reason why it was done in such a way??


I'm not sure what the point was, but since they asked basically the same questions, I was able to prepare my answers in advance and not get caught off guard. The nice thing is the other candidates kept giving answers about not being to handle the heat. Did they not realize they were applying for a job in a factory?? 



macdoodle said:


> What are you offering at the market? is it all from your own garden?? / kitchen? (lots of folks do baking , and preserves too, do they do this at your market??
> Sure sounds like a fun day.... enjoy!!


My wife and I have a bath and body product line that is 97 - 100% natural. We thought we would give the Farmer's Market a try. It is an easy way to get the product to the end consumer and the Saturday Market can have up to $30,000 people come through in a day.

Speaking of which, I must go and prepare.....


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Speaking of Farmer's Markets, the St Lawrence Market is still open during the summit, but only 1/3 of the vendors bothered to come. It's a little rainy today, so between that and the summit I suppose it wasn't worth it for most of them.

Still, the bakery had some good sales to drum up business...


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> I'm not sure what the point was, but since they asked basically the same questions, I was able to prepare my answers in advance and not get caught off guard. The nice thing is the other candidates kept giving answers about not being to handle the heat. Did they not realize they were applying for a job in a factory??
> 
> My wife and I have a bath and body product line that is 97 - 100% natural. We thought we would give the Farmer's Market a try. It is an easy way to get the product to the end consumer and the Saturday Market can have up to $30,000 people come through in a day.
> 
> Speaking of which, I must go and prepare.....


Sure makes you wonder how many people think through the job (s) they apply for... 
At least you had the good sense not to complain about the heat,/ dust/ noise....
It's all part of the job in most factories .... I do wish you well in this interview, I suspect you may even be overqualified... 

A bath linr totally natural! Well you will have a busy day, most people these days are looking for just that thing! a nice gift pack around $15 - $20 dollars might also be a way to go... like shop early for Christmas... beat the crowds... :lmao: or it can be sold as a nice hostess gift... you would be surprised also at how many (ladies) keep a generic gift on hand (wrapped) for that unexpected guest at holiday time... 





Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Speaking of Farmer's Markets, the St Lawrence Market is still open during the summit, but only 1/3 of the vendors bothered to come. It's a little rainy today, so between that and the summit I suppose it wasn't worth it for most of them.
> 
> Still, the bakery had some good sales to drum up business...


We have a farmers market here but only on tuesdays, there are just a few vendors, but the produce is very fresh and good, I am sure in the cities, there are much larger operations... and the baked goods are usually terrific... (small weakness)


----------



## macdoodle

Wondering if anyone else saw the ad for the phone you fellows were discussing a few days ago, the one from Moterola, forget the name, but they have them on at 2 for one, through Verizon, $149.00 for one second one free... 

Just thought I'd mention it...


----------



## SINC

Those are the Motorola Droid phones Leslie, but Verizon is strictly a U.S. company and not available in Canada.


----------



## Cameo

Well, I know I have missed a lot.....sigh

Warren, good luck with the market, I hope you get a great stall. I love going there, I just love the whole atmosphere. Could you send me a pm and give me an idea of the pricing they have? 

I finally have good news to share, I think I may have already posted that I am working night shift at a local Timmies. Less money then EI was, but it is at least an income. 4 nights on and 4 nights off. Leaves me with the daytime to work at my Cameo Creations. I did a layout of a house up the road purely for permission to post it on my website for my portfolio. 














I also spoke to a person in texas who has worked on graphics for the past 8 years - he liked my work and said I should do well.


My aunt called me on the deadline for submitting my tuition to the St Louis Adult Learning Centre for my PSW course, asking if I still wanted to pursue it. When I said yes, she paid the balance so I start school in September. It will be tough working nights and going to school for the day - but it is what it is right? I am excited.

I have a wedding to go to today and although I am no longer the photographer, I am hoping to get some good pictures. I have to work tonight, so it will be a long day and night. Tomorrow I may be taking pictures of my newborn niece (actually, I think it is cousin, but the tree is all mucked up. Whatever)

The one bunny I was able to save still plays around the back yard. I had to bury the other one, it did not make it........





























I had put the baby on the bed, as you can see it isn't much bigger then the tv remote - but the shots are blurry cause it kept racing back to me quicker then I could focus.......two days later it wasn't afraid of anything anymore and I got head butted when I stuck my hand near. Lol

Hoping everyone is well. It seems like high speed may now be available to me via Rogers rocket hub, so maybe when I get my feet back underneath me I won't have to fight with dial up and can actually catch up on my Shang reading.

take care all


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Those are the Motorola Droid phones Leslie, but Verizon is strictly a U.S. company and not available in Canada.


oh! well, that's that then isn't it!! are they better than iPhones??


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the buffet breakfast Marc. I'm bee-lining it for the bagels again.
Got some kippers to put on them?



friend said:


> Morning Marc and Don.
> 
> No worries there. I did it all with my trusted left hand.
> It's just that I should avoid any swelling by holding the right one up.
> but it's not that important since the risk bleeding is nil now.


Keep your chin up Caman, er... I mean your hand....but don't get all up in arms about doing housework...Similar to what Marc said, it will wait for you...and if it doesn't... AWESOME!



MaxPower said:


> Morning all.
> 
> The interview went well yesterday, although it was an interview that I have never experienced before. There were two HR and nine of us on the opposite side. They went down the line asking us questions. What could have taken the same amount of time or less if it was done individually, took just as long with this panel interview. Oh well. now we wait.
> 
> I am off today to meet my bio-mom. Should be interesting, although, I really don't have the time to do it today, I am far too busy. If I don't it would probably break her heart.
> 
> Tomorrow we have decided to try out the St. Jacob's Farmer's Market as a vendor so lots of work ahead.


What a nerve wracking experience that interview must have been! I don't see the efficiency in that either, unless they are trying to assess how well you all interact with each other? 

It is interesting to hear your competition's answers though. Did you change any of your prepared answers based on the response of others? I would have been monitoring for any good bits I hadn't previously thought of, to add or upgrade my response. Hee heee....The advantage would go to the candidate who was last to answer the question. 

Good luck on your first meeting with bio-Mom. Hope it goes well. 




Rps said:


> Your morning smile:
> 
> An Englishman went to Spain on a fishing trip. He hired a Spanish guide to help him find the best fishing spots. Since the Englishman was learning Spanish, he asked the guide to speak to him in Spanish and to correct any mistakes of usage. They were hiking on a mountain trail when a very large, purple and blue fly crossed their path. The Englishmen pointed at the insect with his fishing rod, and said, "Mira el mosca!" The guide, sensing a teaching opportunity, replied, "No, senor, 'la mosca'... es feminina."
> The Englishman looked at him, then back at the fly, and then said, "Good heavens... you must have incredibly good eyesight."


Hahah! Good one RP - especially since I am in the process of brushing up my limited Spanish. 


MaxPower said:


> My wife and I have a bath and body product line that is 97 - 100% natural. We thought we would give the Farmer's Market a try. It is an easy way to get the product to the end consumer and the Saturday Market can have up to $30,000 people come through in a day.


And it's an awesome line of products. I especially like the lotion. It smells nice without making my allergies go wild. 


Cameo - WOOOOT! Holy Smoke - Good news! That's all great...Now both you and Mona are working at Timmies. You're both close to the motherlode of my favorite coffee (oh, other than the Cafe Chez Marc's special blend, of course) . Yep, it's good to have friends in good places. MmmmMmMmm.

That is fantastic news about being enrolled in your PSW course too.. Yep, that is going to be a brutal schedule for a while, but I'm hoping that after a couple of weeks, your body will adjust and go with the flow. ou may need some of that Timmies juice to help you through...

Great job on the house layout.... very nice.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

21C and cloudy here ... very nice, even with the possibility of showers this afternoon. Cats are fed so they are no longer running about in a panic and screaming about the horrors of empty foodbowls ... 

Had an interesting experience in The Falls yesterday; I was quite early for my interview so wandered into the souvenir shop next door just to look around. I found two possible gift items for my 3-year-old nephew. After the interview I went to buy them. One was a fuzzy worm that appears to wriggle about by some mysterious method not shown on the video. The cashier asked how old the child was. I told her and she explained that there is a string attached to the thing that you have to learn to manipulate! Way, way over the head of even the most precocious three-year-old. I thanked her profusely for saving me $10 and just bought the other item.

Cameo, congratulations on your job and your upcoming schooling! I am about to launch myself into the world of Timmies as well ... in Niagara Falls at peak tourist season, no less ... should be quite the experience. I love your photos, especially the one with the chair with just the touches of colour in it. I'm sorry to hear about the bunny that didn't make it  but it's good to hear the other one is doing well.



MaxPower said:


> Morning all.
> 
> The interview went well yesterday, although it was an interview that I have never experienced before. There were two HR and nine of us on the opposite side. They went down the line asking us questions. What could have taken the same amount of time or less if it was done individually, took just as long with this panel interview. Oh well. now we wait.
> 
> I am off today to meet my bio-mom. Should be interesting, although, I really don't have the time to do it today, I am far too busy. If I don't it would probably break her heart.
> 
> Tomorrow we have decided to try out the St. Jacob's Farmer's Market as a vendor so lots of work ahead.


Hope the meeting with your bio-mom goes well, Warren, and good luck with the results of the job interview -- I've been in a couple of those, although never with that many other candidates. You wonder if they take into account the fact that the last few people to answer have had a chance to build on the answers the rest have given ...

And yeah, saying you have trouble with the heat when applying for a factory job is kinda self-defeating!




KC4 said:


> *snip*
> Mona, Congrats on landing a job at Timmies. Woot! I would probably be fired in short order there....I would be guzzling their profits.


Thanks! I know;I will have to make sure I stay away from their chocolate chunk cookies (or whatever the equivalent is that they are selling now) Although perhaps they won't mind if I have the occasional one ... you know, for an emergency energy boost ... 



Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Mona. You shall still be allowed to have some coffee or tea at The Cafe Chez Marc, since TH's tea and coffee are not in the same league as our tea and coffee.
> 
> I agree with your point re "retail-related 'portable' skills". So true, these days.


Thank you! And definitely their stuff isn't nearly in the same league as that of Cafe Chez Marc -- especially the cafe's special blend.


----------



## Dr.G.

AFternoon all. A grand day here in St.John's, sunny and 22C, had me outside mowing the lawns for three neighbors who are unable to mow their lawns. Hopefully, I shall have some time this afternoon to do my own ................... or not.

"I am off today to meet my bio-mom. Should be interesting, although, I really don't have the time to do it today, I am far too busy. If I don't it would probably break her heart." Good luck, Warren. Hopefully, it shall be a fruitful and tranquil meeting for you both. Paix, mon ami.

That is great news re your current employment and near future school enrollment, Jeanne ............ and great pics. The layout of the montage is quite balanced. Kudos. Very cute bunny. I have never seen one so small or young before. I am so glad that you dropped in to The Shang and share your news with us all. You have been missed. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Love the layout you did on the house Jeanne, very creative. Glad you are getting things back in order and hope you get your Rogers connection. We miss you here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished all the mowing and the planting of annuals, and now my wife has chicken on the BBQ and a gin and tonic awaits me once I shower. Later, mes amis.


----------



## friend

_and forwarded it to the American Embassy/Consulate in STOCKHOLM.
An immigrant visa interview has been scheduled for the applicant at the U.S. Embassy/Consulate
in STOCKHOLM on August 17, 2010 at 08:30 am._ :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Finished all the mowing and the planting of annuals, and now my wife has chicken on the BBQ and a gin and tonic awaits me once I shower. Later, mes amis.


Perfect ending to a perfect day!! 



friend said:


> _and forwarded it to the American Embassy/Consulate in STOCKHOLM.
> An immigrant visa interview has been scheduled for the applicant at the U.S. Embassy/Consulate
> in STOCKHOLM on August 17, 2010 at 08:30 am._ :clap:


WOW!! Caman, this is great news!! is this earlier than you had hoped??
Good for you! :clap::clap:


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> WOW!! Caman, this is great news!! is this earlier than you had hoped??
> Good for you! :clap::clap:


Hi Leslie: Indeed it is. Great news galore. 
The time works quite well for us. I understand that we might be seeing 
their physician for the check up prior to the appointment and that, if
everything is OK, they will issue the Visa more or less straight away or
just days after that. That means that we can go the last week of August
and we will be there for the start of school and that brilliant for the kids
and for Anna and I, since she is off for 4 weeks in September.
The only negative thing is that Hanna, who's 15, is so angry because she does
NOT want to move and leave her friends. I'll just let her simmer and fume alone.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

friend said:


> Hi Leslie: Indeed it is. Great news galore.
> The time works quite well for us. I understand that we might be seeing
> their physician for the check up prior to the appointment and that, if
> everything is OK, they will issue the Visa more or less straight away or
> just days after that. That means that we can go the last week of August
> and we will be there for the start of school and that brilliant for the kids
> and for Anna and I, since she is off for 4 weeks in September.
> The only negative thing is that Hanna, who's 15, is so angry because she does
> NOT want to move and leave her friends. I'll just let her simmer and fume alone.


Wow, Caman, that is wonderful news. Congratulations! (My sympathies to Hanna; I know it can be tough to move and leave all your friends ...)


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> .
> The only negative thing is that Hanna, who's 15, is so angry because she does
> NOT want to move and leave her friends. I'll just let her simmer and fume alone.


As a child who moved from school to school a lot, I came to view it as an opportunity to make new friends, and re-invent myself... LOL!! my shyness disappeared with every move.. 

With email and such it will be easier to stay in touch.... and you can bet her friends are wishing they had the opportunity to move to the states... they should make plans to visit Hanna once she has settled... that may take the edge off the leaving... even if it doesn't happen, it makes it easier... that is one of the things I did so I wouldn't miss them so much... 
Good luck, 15 is a terrible age, they haven't quite come to the place where unique and 
self have come together, they still cling to each other, on the brink, but afraid to fly solo.. reveling in their own 'specialness' and that of their friends.... 

I am glad I am not 15 again in this day and age, it was bad enough back in the 'olden days' :lmao:


----------



## friend

Thanks Mona and Leslie.

Nothing will soothe Hanna right now.
She doesn't even want to talk about the US, so I will just leave her be.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.
Time for bed.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Thanks Mona and Leslie.
> 
> Nothing will soothe Hanna right now.
> She doesn't even want to talk about the US, so I will just leave her be.


Sometimes that is the best remedy Caman, she may come round when she sees it's got to be.... you know your own child, and know how much time she will need to see it as not a bad thing.... 

Goodnight Caman, take care of your elbow, tell Hanna not to grieve so.... but I know it is very hard for her... 

Special prayers for her acceptance, (and your elbow! )


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> _and forwarded it to the American Embassy/Consulate in STOCKHOLM.
> An immigrant visa interview has been scheduled for the applicant at the U.S. Embassy/Consulate
> in STOCKHOLM on August 17, 2010 at 08:30 am._ :clap:


Kudos, Caman. This is the official start.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Mona and Leslie.
> 
> Nothing will soothe Hanna right now.
> She doesn't even want to talk about the US, so I will just leave her be.


I recall how my son, who was 10 at the time, cried when we moved from the house where he was born and grew up to the house we are currently in today. Keep in mind that we moved ALL OF TWO BLOCKS!!!! The only thing that would get him to agree to the move was that he could see the window of his best friend from our back porch. Guess you won't have this as your "ace in the hole" with Hanna. Still, going to America will become a great event for your family, and being together will make it all worth the move. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, guess it is time to pull the pin. I shall try to be up in time to make Sunday brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to hear all of your good news. Don't be a stranger to your Shang family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Hi Leslie: Indeed it is. Great news galore.
> The time works quite well for us. I understand that we might be seeing
> their physician for the check up prior to the appointment and that, if
> everything is OK, they will issue the Visa more or less straight away or
> just days after that. That means that we can go the last week of August
> and we will be there for the start of school and that brilliant for the kids
> and for Anna and I, since she is off for 4 weeks in September.
> The only negative thing is that Hanna, who's 15, is so angry because she does
> NOT want to move and leave her friends. I'll just let her simmer and fume alone.


WooooT! Great news Caman! I am happy for you and yours. I am sorry that Hanna is so upset. 

Kacey was extremely upset when we returned from Houston to Canada when she was 12. We'd been there for 6 years - half of her life.... and the half that she remembered the best. 

She was inconsolable to put it mildly. As Leslie says, it's tough being a teen. Friends are paramount in their world.

I'm glad that your schedule is that the kids will be going to school soon after you arrive. Getting into school and instantly making a whole bunch of new friends was the ticket for Kacey. 

She has had Houston friends come up to visit her, she visits them when we are visiting Houston and of course, she stays in contact with them via the internet, texting and Facebook. 

All is well here now. Hopefully your experience is similar or better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a Sunday Brunch for everyone when they rise to face this Sunday. Hard to believe that a year ago today my wife and I were helping Bridget deliver the third litter of doxie pups. Now, her son, Buzz, who lives about six blocks from here, is bigger than she is. Such is The Way of the Doxie.

Enjoy this day of rest ............... four more Days until Canada Day.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc and me other friends. 

Taking it easy here and am about to go to the park 
with Liam and Aiofe. There is a small pool they like to bade in.
Checked for tickets and if we go before the 4th of September
they cost $10,431 for all of us. On the 4th it's $4,840, but on the
8th it goes down to $2,886. I'm not that mad, so I'll go for the 8th.
............
Rahmat 4 / June 27

_The fruits of the tree of man have ever been and
are goodly deeds and a praiseworthy character.
Bahá'u'lláh

I pray for you that you may be informed by the life
of the Divine Spirit, so that you may be the means of 
educating others. The life and morals of a spiritual man 
are, in themselves, an education to those that know him.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## macdoodle

Good Morning All, it is a beautiful morning here, and not too hot ...yet, so chores will get done this AM for sure! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc, it was nice to arise to the smell of fresh croissants and homemade strawberry jam... and the coffee smells superb ... I'll have a cup this morning instead of the usual tea... 




friend said:


> Taking it easy here and am about to go to the park
> with Liam and Aiofe. There is a small pool they like to bade in.
> Checked for tickets and if we go before the 4th of September
> they cost $10,431 for all of us. On the 4th it's $4,840, but on the
> 8th it goes down to $2,886. I'm not that mad, so I'll go for the 8th.


:clap::clap: WOW that is a huge difference, wonder why? Well now that you have a date down, it will start to become more real and there is a target to shoot for!!
Are the other children excited about the move... ?


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: WOW that is a huge difference, wonder why? Well now that you have a date down, it will start to become more real and there is a target to shoot for!!
> Are the other children excited about the move... ?


Morning Leslie. 
5 for, 1 against.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Morning Leslie.
> 5 for, 1 against.


Well majority rules... give it time, it will start to get exciting the closer you get to departure date.... (hope she doesn't have any friends who want to 'adopt her' or worse, swap places...) never know these days!!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Be sure to check out SAP this morning for a relaxing look at flowers blooming in slo-mo. It is going to be a hot one here today so I have best get at tomorrow's edition.

Slept from 10:00 last night to 7:00 this morning and am fresh and ready to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Leslie and Don.

Caman, that is an amazing difference in prices for only a five day difference. Of course, the 6th is Labor Day, the traditional end of summer in the US (Memorial Day at the end of May is the start of summer), so you will be coming in to the US after the peak season. Do you intend to try and become an American citizen?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman, Leslie and Don.
> 
> Caman, that is an amazing difference in prices for only a five day difference. Of course, the 6th is Labor Day, the traditional end of summer in the US (Memorial Day at the end of May is the start of summer), so you will be coming in to the US after the peak season. Do you intend to try and become an American citizen?


I'll take out a passport in 2015 and then change my Swedish passport
for an Irish one. I'll be even more contempt with that set up.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good morning all.

Thanks for the brunch, Marc. 

And I will second Leslie's comment: definitely wouldn't want to be 15 again. The first time was bad enough. 

After brunch I am off to my 'orientation' at Timmies. I've no idea what it consists of nor how long it will take -- should be interesting.


----------



## MLeh

I'm going to throw in my 'wouldn't want to be 15 again for all the world' comment here too.

However, in dealing with my own 15 year old (who is now 20), I found that sometimes even if I couldn't solve her problems, I could make her feel a bit better by simply _acknowledging_ them. For your Hannah this may be one of those times. Especially at this age, if you treat them like an adult, they'll sometimes respond by acting like one. ("yes, it sucks" and a hug got us through a lot of things.)


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> I'm going to throw in my 'wouldn't want to be 15 again for all the world' comment here too.
> 
> However, in dealing with my own 15 year old (who is now 20), I found that sometimes even if I couldn't solve her problems, I could make her feel a bit better by simply _acknowledging_ them. For your Hannah this may be one of those times. Especially at this age, if you treat them like an adult, they'll sometimes respond by acting like one. ("yes, it sucks" and a hug got us through a lot of things.)


You would think so, but no. She has been opposing me for over a year now. 
It is difficult treating a child like an adult when she behaves like a kid,
but maybe that's how it goes. Anna knows how to deal with teen girls and young kids 
and I know how to take care of the boys and out of teen kids.


----------



## macdoodle

Caman, if she is being that stubborn, I would tell her if she gets a job, and her own apartment and stays in school, and can fly back and forth from the US to accomplish all this... then she can stay....  until then coming or not, is not an option.... Agree with her complaints and then ask her what would she do if she had a chance in another country to do something for the whole family and Liam didn't want to go, but she was responsible, what would she do to help him see it was the best thing that could happen.... 
Don't know, just tossing out ideas, 

Here is something to cheer you all! 
Quite amazing actually!! 

2 singers one voice

YouTube - 1 zanger 2 gezichten.wmv


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'll take out a passport in 2015 and then change my Swedish passport
> for an Irish one. I'll be even more contempt with that set up.


I assume you meant "content", Caman. Comtempt is a totally different meaning. Check to see what taking US Citizenship will do for your Irish citizenship. Not sure what the laws are these days re dual citizenship in the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Thanks for the brunch, Marc.
> 
> And I will second Leslie's comment: definitely wouldn't want to be 15 again. The first time was bad enough.
> 
> After brunch I am off to my 'orientation' at Timmies. I've no idea what it consists of nor how long it will take -- should be interesting.


Good luck, Mona. I will third your contention that being 15 again is something I would not want to experience a second time around.


----------



## Ena

Good day from the wet coast. Going to put a pot roast in soon to warm up the house! 

Here's my spot to relax in the garden. Garden was a 'blank slate' when I bought the house as there was only a lawn. Maybe we'll get summer soon as I can count on one hand the number of days I've sat out. 

Good week ahead to all


----------



## SINC

Looks very similar to our spot Ann, taken with my iPhone. Are those Cosmos I spy in the background?


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Looks very similar to our spot Ann, taken with my iPhone. Are those Cosmos I spy in the background?


The orange and yellow flowers are alstroemeria. They're great in a bouquet and last a long time.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I assume you meant "content", Caman. Comtempt is a totally different meaning. Check to see what taking US Citizenship will do for your Irish citizenship. Not sure what the laws are these days re dual citizenship in the US.


:lmao::clap:
Correct my friend, indeed correct assumption. Content it is. 

It is OK to keep 1 citizenship when becoming an US citizen. 
I did check it some time ago, since Anna wanted to know.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Caman, if she is being that stubborn, I would tell her if she gets a job, and her own apartment and stays in school, and can fly back and forth from the US to accomplish all this... then she can stay....  until then coming or not, is not an option.... Agree with her complaints and then ask her what would she do if she had a chance in another country to do something for the whole family and Liam didn't want to go, but she was responsible, what would she do to help him see it was the best thing that could happen....
> Don't know, just tossing out ideas,


Tried something similar, but "no butter for fish". 
She refuse to bit, whatever bate.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> :lmao::clap:
> Correct my friend, indeed correct assumption. Content it is.
> 
> It is OK to keep 1 citizenship when becoming an US citizen.
> I did check it some time ago, since Anna wanted to know.


Caman, for the longest time, I was content to be a Landed Immigrant of Canada, while maintaining my US citizenship. It was not until the Shamrock Summit back in 1988 that US citizens were allowed to have another citizenship, namely Canadian. I am not sure what it is now. It was that once you were sworn in as a US citizen, you renounced all other allegiences and citzenships. So, had I become a Canadian citizen prior to 1988, I would have lost my US citizenship. Still, now when I travel to the US, I am required to show my US passport upon entry and my Canadian passport upon my return to Canada.

So, I am not sure what the rules are now. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

"A U.S. citizen may acquire foreign citizenship by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. citizen may not lose the citizenship of the country of birth.U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one citizenship or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another citizenship does not risk losing U.S. citizenship. However, a person who acquires a foreign citizenship by applying for it may lose U.S. citizenship. In order to lose U.S. citizenship, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign citizenship voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. citizenship."


----------



## friend

Off to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> "A U.S. citizen may acquire foreign citizenship by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. citizen may not lose the citizenship of the country of birth.U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one citizenship or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another citizenship does not risk losing U.S. citizenship. However, a person who acquires a foreign citizenship by applying for it may lose U.S. citizenship. In order to lose U.S. citizenship, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign citizenship voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. citizenship."


Interesting. Here's hoping you may retain all your citizenships ............ all the while working to become a US citizen.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night as well. Summer school starts tomorrow and runs until the 24th of August. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Come back soon to share some good news with us all. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Guess it is time to call it a night as well. Summer school starts tomorrow and runs until the 24th of August. Paix, mes amis.


Same for Anna.
Good luck. 

Now I really need to sleep. Nite


----------



## Sitting Bull

Evening all,
My apologies for not visiting lately, it has been a while. I have been extremely busy with work and the weather we have been having has not helped.
Hope all is well with everybody. Looking forward to being back. Although not sure for how long .


----------



## Sitting Bull

Happy birthday Don. I realize I am a bit late, but that seems to be the norm with me lately for everything.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Guy, nice to see you back in the Shang. How are things in your world?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Things are great in my little world Don. I work long hours and I am very tired at night. Seems that every year I age it gets harder to do the same amount of work. Less mowing contracts than last year so I had to get back into landscaping. The old back, hands and knees are not as good today. But I sure am thankful to be working. 
April I worked 28 days straight. May was crazy with the weather, estimates and behind schedule. June I put in another 25 days straight. managed to take the weekend off and went camping at Sylvain Lake. Back at the grind on Monday.
Boy it sure has been a while since I have been on the computer. I think I forgot how to use it.
Thanks for asking and thanks for reading.

How has life been treating you Don?


----------



## SINC

I've been just fine thanks Guy. Very busy keeping my web site updated every day for over two years now. Talk about working straight days, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Evening all,
> My apologies for not visiting lately, it has been a while. I have been extremely busy with work and the weather we have been having has not helped.
> Hope all is well with everybody. Looking forward to being back. Although not sure for how long .


Morning, Guy. So good to see you back with your Shang family. Glad to hear that you are busy, but sorry to hear that the weather is not helping your work. Other than that, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got up a few hours ago to a beautiful sunrise ............... and then proceeded to go back to sleep. Now, the sun is still shining brightly, so I guess it is time to start our final Monday breakfast of June. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, up early as usual making brekkie. It's tough to get up early enough to beat you to that chore. 

SAP's up and whatever you do, don't miss today's video, "Diego Stocco - Bassoforte". It will be the best couple of minutes of your day as this fellow builds an amazing music machine out of a junk Piano and other things and then plays a track he wrote for a "Spaghetti Western" type film in honour of his Dad.

And Al Popil has another amazing shot of Tufted Grebes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I could send you out a few doxies who will get you up at dawn. Still, dawn there will be 830AM here, and I would have been up an hour or two anyway. So, unless I send you ALL the doxies, I guess we will keep the status quo. 

Still .............. sending you ALL the doxies ................. sleeping in past 9AM ....................... letting you make breakfast as you upload SAP ...................... sounds like a win-win situation all around. They are on their way, mon ami. Thanks for the trade. :lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

I survived the Market yesterday. The attendance was not at all what I expected. We figure there was about a total of 300 for the day. Usually there is more and we figured it was large in part from the G20 and a multicultural festival that was being held nearby. The weather was iffy, so that could have been a factor as well.

We are going to try a couple more and see how it goes before we make judgement. For $30 for your spot, you can't go wrong.


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning to all, it is shaping up to be a warm day... bit cloudy, but nothing awful... 

heading into the city, have a good day all, will catch up later... 



MaxPower said:


> We are going to try a couple more and see how it goes before we make judgement. For $30 for your spot, you can't go wrong.


I agree that you need to give it a few more tries, sometimes the first time people are just newly aware you are there, they will tell people they saw you there, so when they go looking for you if you give up too early you will miss sales, a good time to be certain to be there is close to Christmas... if they move indoors... 

I am sure the weather and other things were a factor in poor attendance, good luck next week... it might just surprise you.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good morning all. Cloudy and muggy here; apt. was just invaded by representative to check smoke alarm and as they were leaving super calls back cheerily, "We'll be around later to replace yours since it's older." Later being ... when, exactly?  Other rep whose job is to sit in the electrical room and listen to the beeps from the various apartments says it definitely won't be today. *phew*



MaxPower said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I survived the Market yesterday. The attendance was not at all what I expected. We figure there was about a total of 300 for the day. Usually there is more and we figured it was large in part from the G20 and a multicultural festival that was being held nearby. The weather was iffy, so that could have been a factor as well.
> 
> We are going to try a couple more and see how it goes before we make judgement. For $30 for your spot, you can't go wrong.


Glad to hear you survived.  Yeah, definitely give it another try or two. The G20 is no doubt distorting everything; once things are back to normal you should see a big difference.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Warren, Leslie, Guy, Mona and all. 
Nice to see you Guy. Hope you are well.

Eating lunch, having boiled spuds and beetroots with olive oil and sea salt.
Very nice and healthy and a non-alcoholic beer with it as well to top it off. 

The elbow is getting better and I've reduced the amount of pain killers, since
the make me a wee bit sluggish.
Booked the tickets last nite. :clap:
..............
Rahmat 5 / June 28

_In the world of existence there is no more powerful
magnet than the magnet of love.
'Abdu'l-Bahá

Faith is the magnet which draws the confirmation
of the Merciful One. Service is the magnet which
attracts the heavenly strength. I hope thou wilt
attain both.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## SINC

Congrats Camán, those tickets are surefire proof your wait is almost over. What did you think of the musician on SAP today?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Kacey asks for the Doxies to stop by Calgary for a visit on their way back from St. Albert, please.

Today I am paying for yesterday's adventure, which was a hike (climb) to the cliff face of Mt. Laurie (Yamnuska) in Kananaskis. It was a 2 hour ascent and a 1.5 hour descent. There is a way to scramble to the summit, but I know my limit and that will have to wait for another day. 

Funny how one thinks they are in decent shape, only to be humbled by a slight, but constant slope. Then, if that humility wasn't enough, as I am huffing and puffing my way up the climb, 2 kids scramble past me. Gawd.

As I get to the base of the cliff, I see this older gentleman sitting on one of the larger rocks. I must look tired because he laughs and asks me if I am going to make it.

I gasp out a response, "Oh Great one" I drop to my knees, "I have journeyed long and hard to get here...please... tell me the meaning of life."

"Insert $10 in the slot, my child." he says motioning to his backpack. 

"Do you have a debit card machine in there?" I ask.

Sadly, no - so no answer, sorry.




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Sonal

Kim, if it makes you feel better, when I was in Peru I was the absolute last in my group every day on the Inca Trail... and there was a 75 year old man in our group! He sailed right past me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren, Leslie, Mona, Caman, Kim and Sonal. 

Long flight from Iceland, Caman. Why not stop in to see NYC for a week or so as my guest. See all the sights before you head on out for Seattle. Interested?

Kim, that is up to Don. Not sure how long he wants to keep the doxies. I figure a few months to a few years, but we shall see. Tell Kacey that Deborah wants to breed Fanny and Gracie once again. So, there shall be puppies once again.

Sonal, seems as if you survived this G20 weekend.


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> Today I am paying for yesterday's adventure, which was a hike (climb) to the cliff face of Mt. Laurie (Yamnuska) in Kananaskis. It was a 2 hour ascent and a 1.5 hour descent. There is a way to scramble to the summit, but I know my limit and that will have to wait for another day.


That brought back some memories. We climbed Mount Yamnuska one day as a science field trip when I was in grade 7. I was in special 'orthotic' shoes at the time (prescription shoes, eh? _That'll_ make you popular in junior high ...), and didn't own a pair of 'hiking shoes', so I was definitely the last of the group, and my teacher needed to more or less hold my hand the entire trip. Probably shouldn't have gone, but I made it up, and made it down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got word that Gracie, our doxie that is being shown in western Canada, just received her American Kennel Club Championship status at a dog show in Montana. The handlers are based in Saskatoon, and go to shows in BC, AB, SK, MB and Montana. So, she was able to get two major wins and enough points to get her AKC status to go with her CKC championship status.

Thus, drinks are on the house at the Hair of the Doxie Den. No drinking and driving, but the Doxie Chariot Service will take you home and even tuck you into bed.


----------



## Ena

Marc, a mug of tea will do for me in celebration of Gracie's accomplishments. 

Sunny today so the tourists are out. Only mishap today was getting dirty looks when I didn't stop to let a couple cross the road. No way I'm stopping unless it's at a crosswalk. I believe a driver can be fined if they do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Marc, a mug of tea will do for me in celebration of Gracie's accomplishments.
> 
> Sunny today so the tourists are out. Only mishap today was getting dirty looks when I didn't stop to let a couple cross the road. No way I'm stopping unless it's at a crosswalk. I believe a driver can be fined if they do.


Ann, come on over to The Cafe Chez Marc for your mug of tea. Naturally, that too is on the house.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Long flight from Iceland, Caman. Why not stop in to see NYC for a week or so as my guest. See all the sights before you head on out for Seattle. Interested?


Actually not, I think. Last time we flew via Frankfurt and this must be shorter.
But I cold be mistaken. NY has to wait until I'm all grown up.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Actually not, I think. Last time we flew via Frankfurt and this must be shorter.
> But I cold be mistaken. NY has to wait until I'm all grown up.


I flew from Frankfurt to NYC. A grand flight. Of course, I lived a 20 minute cab ride from the airport, so I was home in no time once I landed. Still, Seattle's airport was moved at the request of Bill Gates ............... to Idaho!!!  

Good night, mon ami. Speak with you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to pull the pin as well. Good night all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight you princes of the east.... 

I thought you may like this song... it is from a sewing group I belong to, and sewing can bring out some 'cussin' as they say, so one of the ladies found this song and posted it so we would all know where she was at when she said 'pound sign' :lmao::lmao:

(We can't cuss on that site either, 'sides, it's not lady-like.... as my Texas friend reminds us in her sweet southern drawl.... 

YouTube - Kevin Fowler-Pound Sign give a listen it's quite funny...


----------



## danalicious

It's been awhile since I've been in the Shang. It seems every time I popped on, somthing distracted me. I hope everyone here is well and enjoying the summer. We are still waiting for summer in the lower mainland, but I prefer the cooler weather over sweltering heat.

The boys finished school last Wednesday, and they have been fighting every single day. It's gonna be a long summer. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a busy day today teaching, so I shall leave a grand Tuesday Buffet for one and all to pick and choose what they want for breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Leslie. I think that we all feel that way, at one time or another.

Morning, Dana. Welcome back to the Shang. Not sure I have a cure for boys who are fighting other than a longer school year. What ages are these brothers?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Leslie sent me an interesting story with no words which I used on SAP this morning, check it out. Lots to do today so I'm outta here.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone,


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone,


Morning, Sonal. How are you today? Life getting back to normal now that the G20 is over?


----------



## Sonal

More or less, Marc, though I might see if I have a moment to take a walk over to Queen Street to see the damage done first hand.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, cloudy and looking like a rain day, maybe! Warm and bit muggy... 

got some of my bits and pieces done yesterday, but forgot a couple of things while in the city... oh well, that's par for 'my course' :lmao: 

Has everyone heard of the DR in Halifax? who gave a woman the $7000. she needed to be able to participate in an experimental procedure in NY for MS... I thought it was more than a great gesture...

She had been collecting bottles etc, to try and save enough money, of course there were donations and other events, but she was still shy the 7,000. so this Dr stepped up and gave the balance to her... :clap:

Nice to hear something good on the news, it was nice to awake and hear this!! 

Have a great day, whatever you are doing...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> More or less, Marc, though I might see if I have a moment to take a walk over to Queen Street to see the damage done first hand.


I feel badly for the small store owners who had damage to their stores, as well as for the innocent bystanders who were arrested and just for the average person, like yourself, in the TO area, who had part of your city taken away from you for a week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. I had not heard of this story, but if it is true, it's a real "feel-good" story for the day. We need more gestures like these.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I feel badly for the small store owners who had damage to their stores, as well as for the innocent bystanders who were arrested and just for the average person, like yourself, in the TO area, who had part of your city taken away from you for a week or so.


I feel badly for the shop owners as well. I really do think the Federal government should compensate them for the damage.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. I had not heard of this story, but if it is true, it's a real "feel-good" story for the day. We need more gestures like these.


It was on Canada AM this morning, I am sure the whole story is on the CTV site... 

Thanks for the buffet BTW, it was perfect, to choose a little of this and that... mmmm!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I feel badly for the shop owners as well. I really do think the Federal government should compensate them for the damage.


They did in Quebec City, Sonal. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> It was on Canada AM this morning, I am sure the whole story is on the CTV site...
> 
> Thanks for the buffet BTW, it was perfect, to choose a little of this and that... mmmm!


Can't seem to find this story on their website, Leslie. Still, thanks for sharing it with us all.

Glad you liked the buffet. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Can't seem to find this story on their website, Leslie. Still, thanks for sharing it with us all.


Yes, this is odd Marc. I spent over a half hour using every news trick I know to try and find this story, but not a shred of luck. Even the Canada AM web site has no mention of it on their site for today's show. The only reference I could dig out was a $7,000 donation to a patient by a NYC doctor back in February of 2000. Most mystifying that I cannot find a thing.


----------



## macdoodle

Well that is really strange, I am sure I wasn't asleep.... :yawn:

And i saw it repeated at 8 am and I know I wasn't asleep then... I looked too Marc, and didn't see it anywhere, I have written to see if they will send me the clip, it is such a great story... ( but then good news is not news it seems!) :-( 
I will find it, got me wondering now....


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Yes, this is odd Marc. I spent over a half hour using every news trick I know to try and find this story, but not a shred of luck. Even the Canada AM web site has no mention of it on their site for today's show. The only reference I could dig out was a $7,000 donation to a patient by a NYC doctor back in February of 2000. Most mystifying that I cannot find a thing.


Yes Don, this is disturbing, (for me) I didn't seem to catch it when they said where the Dr lived, but it was to a lady in Dartmouth, NS ... surely they wouldn't run a story from 2000?? Dr (i think they said Guan ... sorry couldn't catch the name ...

Hope the clip comes through...


----------



## SINC

Leslie, let us know if you get a clip or a response. I'm not doubting your word, but I am questioning my news hunting abilities over this one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Putting on a fresh pot of herbal to start off a relaxing evening. Anyone interested?


----------



## friend

Evening everyone. 

We had 27C here today and gorgeous sunshine.
Just taking it easy and tomorrow I'm going to Physiotherapist.
.....
Rahmat 6 / June 29

_Teach unto your children the words that have been
sent down from God, that they may recite them in
the sweetest of tones. This standeth revealed in a
mighty book.
Bahá'u'lláh

The beloved of God and the maid-servant of the
Merciful must train their children with life and heart
and teach them in the school of virtue and perfection.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Physio might be just the thing to help you. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Well, well, finally able to get back on to ehMac. It's been down via my ISP for about three hours. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Well, well, finally able to get back on to ehMac. It's been down via my ISP for about three hours. Anyone else experience this?


Indeed I did.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did not notice, but I have been working most of the day.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Tried to download some photos of the hail that just blew through, but said I was missing some 'security cookies' to advise the administrator, when I sent the admin a note it said the link was no good... (something like that) 

So perhaps this is something akin to what Don has been experiencing??


----------



## Ena

My girlfriend who lives in downtown Toronto is sure glad the G20 is over as her son can now return home. He has Aspergers's syndrome and wasn't coping at all with the noise etc. so he had to leave the city.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Tried to download some photos of the hail that just blew through, but said I was missing some 'security cookies' to advise the administrator, when I sent the admin a note it said the link was no good... (something like that)
> 
> So perhaps this is something akin to what Don has been experiencing??


Leslie,

Try emailing me the pics and I will see if I can upload them. Or did you really mean download?


----------



## macdoodle

Upload I guess, my computer lingo needs some tweeking... LOL!!


----------



## SINC

Here are your pics Leslie, I will leave it to you to comment on them, OK?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, Leslie, those were big hailstones. The biggest I have ever seen were in Calgary one August I was visiting Deborah's parents just before we were married.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> My girlfriend who lives in downtown Toronto is sure glad the G20 is over as her son can now return home. He has Aspergers's syndrome and wasn't coping at all with the noise etc. so he had to leave the city.


Ann, I can only imagine what a person with Aspergers must have experienced during that week. With the noise and the loss of routine, it must have been difficult. Still, sending him away was a wise decision.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. See you at our Over the Hump Day Breakfast ............ the last one in June of this year. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well and busy. Know that we are thinking about you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, Leslie, those were big hailstones. The biggest I have ever seen were in Calgary one August I was visiting Deborah's parents just before we were married.


Well this storm lasted all of 15 minutes,, and then there was another, rest of the hail, even bigger!! it was over by the time I got the camera... the rain and hail mix just pounded..

So there you have it, a flash storm in SAb XX) my plants are out for the count this time...

Thanks Don for your help 'uploading! ' I appreciate it.. did you get that storm??


----------



## SINC

Nope, not any hail, but big time thunder and heavy rain Leslie.


----------



## macdoodle

It might head down our way tonight, maybe it will lose steam on the way, sun is out here, and the storm warning is up on the widget ... 

I haven't got one lilac left on my trees, maybe the hornets will go somewhere else to roost!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make the last OtHD Breakfast for the month of June this morning as I prepare for our grand Canada Day BBQ here at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, sorry to hear about the damage to all of your plants and trees. I can just imagine what it did to cars.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up SAP with an Rp type tale courtesy of Sonal today about a skeptical anthropologist and a butterfly shot by our ace photographer Al Popil.

Leslie, I am amazed you still had lilac blooms. Ours bloomed and retreated over three weeks ago.

Now, back to the grind.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Don I loved the photos in today's SAP and , yes, the anthropologist story as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you today?

"Let me tell you, with fronds like these, you don't need enemas." Good one, Sonal.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, the sun is out, and no storm last night.... but it is hot already... 11C and just 7am... it says 23 later but it will be hotter than that.... XX) 
Have a great day as you go about your business, stop and smell the roses too... (if you have any left that is!! :lmao:



SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished up SAP with an Rp type tale courtesy of Sonal today about a skeptical anthropologist and a butterfly shot by our ace photographer Al Popil.
> 
> Leslie, I am amazed you still had lilac blooms. Ours bloomed and retreated over three weeks ago.
> 
> Now, back to the grind.


Well Don, I just had a few, these ones bloom later than the others, they are variegated, sort of a deep purple with a white edging, they seem to come out just as the others are calling it quits.... I have always been lucky to have lilacs for a week or so longer than most... the big tree at the back of the lot which was here when I came, blooms earlier than the ones I planted after.... I have no idea why, but they are all brown now... 
Tell me, you horticultural types, is this the time to cut them back, or is it in the fall? 

All i know is June is the month to cut back evergreens.


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, I somehow knew that tale would be right up your alley. 

Marc, I am just fine, although I do have to go to the doctor this afternoon. As well as getting my regular three month check up, I have to have him have a look at my nose. I have had what always looked like a blemish about midway up, centre which was slightly whiter skin. This occurred some twenty years back when I got a pimple there and squeezed it. Every few years it would swell, drain then disappear. It began to swell again about six weeks back, then burst and bled, but now it refuses to heal. So, I need to have it removed and he will be doing a biopsy on it today as a first step. I kinda feel like Jimmy Durante this past few weeks.


----------



## Sonal

Prune them now, Leslie. It's prune after bloom with lilacs.

Morning everyone.


----------



## macdoodle

Oh dear, that sounds awful Don, I hope there is nothing seriously wrong, if you have any colloidal silver in the house, this is a great thing to put on the wound, it will clean it and heal it quickly, it is a good thing to have in the medicine chest, I have used it for many years, and safe around babies and pets, it can be used internally and externally, I have even used it to clear an eye infection when all the meds in the world did nothing... 

Sounds as if it is unusual for it to bleed, I am glad you are having it looked at these things can get worse if not attended to, then we would hear about some sort of rhinoplasty going on!! 

Hope it doesn't mean your 'nose for news' has gone kaput! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp, Leslie and Sonal. How is everyone today?


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Prune them now, Leslie. It's prune after bloom with lilacs.
> 
> Morning everyone.


Perfect, thanks Sonal, no one here does that, they just let them keep growing, is there a specific place to cut, like roses?


----------



## Sonal

Lilacs are pretty tough, so you can cut them anywhere and they will be fine.

But cut all the spent blooms back to the stem so that the lilac doesn't spend it's energy making seeds instead of blossoms, cut any suckers popping out of the ground, and then after that, just prune out anything that looks weird to you. If it looks really crowded in the center, prune out a few branches back to the main stem.

Lilacs bloom on old growth, so you don't want to cut out too much, but they are tough plants--even if you cut too much, they will come back, it just make take a season or two to see all the blooms.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Rp, I somehow knew that tale would be right up your alley.
> 
> Marc, I am just fine, although I do have to go to the doctor this afternoon. As well as getting my regular three month check up, I have to have him have a look at my nose. I have had what always looked like a blemish about midway up, centre which was slightly whiter skin. This occurred some twenty years back when I got a pimple there and squeezed it. Every few years it would swell, drain then disappear. It began to swell again about six weeks back, then burst and bled, but now it refuses to heal. So, I need to have it removed and he will be doing a biopsy on it today as a first step. I kinda feel like Jimmy Durante this past few weeks.


Good luck, Don. JD was a fine person, so you are in good company.


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks Sonal, I will get on that right away, I am not a gree thumb sort, even though I was a florist for almost 12 years, someone else grew the flowers, and all I had to do with the plants was water well each morning!! LOL!!

Marc I am fine, was just out, cool and a breeze, but the sun is gone and clouds are taking over... hopefully there will be no more rain! How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks Sonal, I will get on that right away, I am not a gree thumb sort, even though I was a florist for almost 12 years, someone else grew the flowers, and all I had to do with the plants was water well each morning!! LOL!!
> 
> Marc I am fine, was just out, cool and a breeze, but the sun is gone and clouds are taking over... hopefully there will be no more rain! How are you?


All goes well here, Leslie. I keep checking out my tomato plants, which are now over 6 inches tall. I grew them from seed a few weeks ago, and now hope for organic tomatoes comes Labor Day. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> All goes well here, Leslie. I keep checking out my tomato plants, which are now over 6 inches tall. I grew them from seed a few weeks ago, and now hope for organic tomatoes comes Labor Day. We shall see.


MMMM fresh tomatoes!! Good thing I didn't try them this year, would have lost them in the hail for sure!! 

Do you frow the Beefeaters? they are incredible, but one or 2 plants are enough they are so huge, I have grown the patio tomatoes, they are perfect for my needs, and flavourful too... 
I may be down your way for a BLT when they are ready!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> MMMM fresh tomatoes!! Good thing I didn't try them this year, would have lost them in the hail for sure!!
> 
> Do you frow the Beefeaters? they are incredible, but one or 2 plants are enough they are so huge, I have grown the patio tomatoes, they are perfect for my needs, and flavourful too...
> I may be down your way for a BLT when they are ready!!


I have grown Beefeaters when I had a big greenhouse. Would start the seeds indoors and have Canada Day tomatoes. This time, they are smaller toms, along with peas and lettuce and carrots. All organic so we can eat them fresh.


----------



## Sonal

Not to worry Leslie... I haven't had a garden in a few years, but when I did, I specialized in flowers that thrive on neglect. LOL.

Seriously, lilacs are pretty easy. The worst that can happen in pruning them is that you get no blooms next year, in which case, ignore them, they'll come back in a year or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not to worry Leslie... I haven't had a garden in a few years, but when I did, I specialized in flowers that thrive on neglect. LOL.
> 
> Seriously, lilacs are pretty easy. The worst that can happen in pruning them is that you get no blooms next year, in which case, ignore them, they'll come back in a year or two.


Actually, natural is the way many people are doing their gardens these days. Whatever grows, then so be it, so long as they keep this growth tidy.


----------



## SINC

My tomato plants in containers are already producing fruit about the size of loonies. Can't hardly wait to eat them in another month or so. Yum!


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, natural is the way many people are doing their gardens these days. Whatever grows, then so be it, so long as they keep this growth tidy.


That's always been my theory.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. Looks like another beautiful day in Calgary. It also looks like it could be thunderstorm weather later though.

I can't decide - if I get out the sprinkler and water the dry beds, the thunderstorm will come - but if I don't, it won't and the plants will suffer.

Since the neighborhood squirrels ravage any kind of produce I try to grow, I have opted to forgo the vegetables in the garden this year. It's all perennials and a few annuals. 

Don - Hope your nose is no big deal. Hee hee. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That's always been my theory.


Works for me, so long as the garden does not become infested with unwanted weeds of all sorts. I like to keep things simple and organic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Deborah is going to plant "Calgary-style", and I am growing for St.John's weather. We shall see who has the better yield.


----------



## SINC

Well, the doc said my BP is a tad high, but nothing to be concerned about. I keep telling him it is anxiety as I hate doctors. When I take it myself it is never that high. 

As for the beak peak, a dermatologist at the University of Alberta hospital is in my future once an appointment is confirmed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the doc said my BP is a tad high, but nothing to be concerned about. I keep telling him it is anxiety as I hate doctors. When I take it myself it is never that high.
> 
> As for the beak peak, a dermatologist at the University of Alberta hospital is in my future once an appointment is confirmed.


I tell my doctor that I am anxious about BP armbands. I don't mind the pressure .............. I hate the sound of velcro. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My tomato plants in containers are already producing fruit about the size of loonies. Can't hardly wait to eat them in another month or so. Yum!


We shall have to wait until Labor Day for our tomatoes, but will have them until at least Canadian Thanksgiving. To make up for non-existent Springs, and mild Summers, we get nice months of Sept/Oct ................... up until Remembrance Day. That is our start of Winter.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I tell my doctor that I am anxious about BP armbands. I don't mind the pressure .............. I hate the sound of velcro. XX)


I don't mind the velcro or the pressure. What freaks me out is when I start to hear my own heart beating for those brief few seconds. But I break out in a cold sweat any time I see a doctor. It's like an auto reflex.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> I don't mind the velcro or the pressure. What freaks me out is when I start to hear my own heart beating for those brief few seconds. But I break out in a cold sweat any time I see a doctor. It's like an auto reflex.


Another name for it is white coat disease  GP didn't like BP when I was in last so he had me take a few readings for two weeks at work. I did it myself with one of the new digital ones. Of course it was lower than when he took it.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Finally I can post.
No such luck last night. Anyone know what was wrong with the forum?
16C here and overcast.
Going to try to get something done today, now since the pain killers
have left my system. 
Went to the physiotherapist yesterday and she thought it looked fine and now
I'll going to get on with exercises at home for a week and then see her again.
Ran some errands whilst in town. Ciarán with me for the day and we had 
a great time together. 
...........
Rahmat 8 / July 1

_The first trainer of the child is the mother. The babe,
like unto a green and tender branch, will grow according
to the way it is trained. If the training be right, it will grow
right, and if crooked, the growth likewise, and unto the end 
of life it will conduct itself accordingly.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, there was a DDOS attack made on ehMac both yesterday and the day before. You can read all about it in a thread in the "Anything Mac" forum:

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/87863-ehmac-ca-off-line-net-web-access-problem.html

I am busy publishing SAP at the moment and will soon be working on tomorrow's edition as well. Glad to hear the elbow is coming along nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Canada Day to all of us here in The Shang. I shall make an All-Canadian Breakfast for one and all, with goodies from coast to coast to coast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Going to try to get something done today, now since the pain killers have left my system. Went to the physiotherapist yesterday and she thought it looked fine and now" Kudos, Caman. Welcome back to the land of the healthy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and a very happy Canada Day to you as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Up early, I see ................. or have you not been to bed yet???


----------



## SINC

Went to bed at 8:00, then up at 2:00 to do SAP. Now finished both today and tomorrow and will likely head back to bed in an hour or so for a couple more winks.


----------



## SINC

When I got up at 2:00 ehMac was not available again, but suddenly started working 15 minutes later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Went to bed at 8:00, then up at 2:00 to do SAP. Now finished both today and tomorrow and will likely head back to bed in an hour or so for a couple more winks.


Have a good sleep, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, very interesting item re Harper Lee in today's SAP. Did not know anything about her life these past 50 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, came across this ............ might make an interesting SAP item.

" The first Canadian police dog
June 30, 2010, By Natalie Ann Comeau, ARTICLE, ACTIVITIES

In the early 1930s, RCMP Sgt. John Nelson Cawsey was in charge of a one-man detachment in the small town of Bassano, Alta., 140 kilometres east of Calgary. The Great Depression had hit the Prairies hard – railways and coal mines had laid off workers, families were losing their farms and drought had decimated the once-fertile farmland. In a desperate attempt to find employment, thousands of men hopped freight trains and rode the rails in search of work."

Dogs in Canada The first Canadian police dog


----------



## Sonal

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Off to see the Canada celebrations around the area: cake and music at the Bowmanville Museum, then off to UOIT for the citizenship ceremonies and BBQ, then back to Bowmanville for the concerts and fireworks. Hope it warms up chilly here today. Hope everyone has a great, and more importantly, safe holiday,


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal and Rp. Happy Canada Day.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> When I got up at 2:00 ehMac was not available again, but suddenly started working 15 minutes later.


That happened to me yesterday around 8 pm, couldn't get connected... but an hour or so later it was fine... 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal and Rp. Happy Canada Day.


Morning ALL  Happy Canada Day ... there will be the usual fireworks tonight, and all the surrounding communities will be here to check it out, so it will be a busy day and evening, the kids are having a parade I hear and there is cake and lunch (pot luck) for any who are interested... $3.00 'donation' and all you can eat, with the variety of food it will be well worth it. :clap:

Enjoy your day, and we now have around 34 million living in Canada... (there about) correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, came across this ............ might make an interesting SAP item.
> 
> " The first Canadian police dog
> June 30, 2010, By Natalie Ann Comeau, ARTICLE, ACTIVITIES
> 
> In the early 1930s, RCMP Sgt. John Nelson Cawsey was in charge of a one-man detachment in the small town of Bassano, Alta., 140 kilometres east of Calgary. The Great Depression had hit the Prairies hard – railways and coal mines had laid off workers, families were losing their farms and drought had decimated the once-fertile farmland. In a desperate attempt to find employment, thousands of men hopped freight trains and rode the rails in search of work."
> 
> Dogs in Canada The first Canadian police dog


Thanks for that Marc, I can sure use it.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Don, came across this ............ might make an interesting SAP item.
> 
> " The first Canadian police dog
> 
> Dogs in Canada The first Canadian police dog


Thanks for this Marc, it is a fascinating article, good to know our canine friends are so well valued, 75 years is a long time, nice to see the dog and the horse are still part of the RCMP... I know the horses are relegated to the musical ride these days, but they do travel 
and are beautiful to watch.... 
Every day in the summer in Fort MacLeod they have an abbreviated version of the ride for the tourists and they do 'horse patrol' through the town every day ... it is quite a sight !

I am sure they will be out in full regalia for today's celebrations!! 

Thanks for this delightful story... :clap:


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> I know the horses are relegated to the musical ride these days, but they do travel
> and are beautiful to watch....


Sadly the horses in the RCMP musical ride are currently quarantined in Ottawa due to a contagious disease and will not be performing anywhere for a couple of months until they are well:

Quarantined horses quell musical ride


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternooon all. Just got back from The Association of New Canadians, working with some new immigrants with their English. It's payback for my becoming a Canadian citizen 13 years ago today. 

"Enjoy your day, and we now have 32 million living in Canada... (there about) correct me if I am wrong... " Leslie, I think that we are up to 34 million now.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Sadly the horses in the RCMP musical ride are currently quarantined in Ottawa due to a contagious disease and will not be performing anywhere for a couple of months until they are well:
> 
> Quarantined horses quell musical ride


Oh dear I was not aware of this, is this just in Ottawa? The ones here in AB seem to be OK... Is the traveling ride only from Ottawa? I was under the impression there were 3 divisions that 'went out' ... how sad, they take such good care of the horses it is hard to believe they are all ill... but, that's a virus for you, can come from anywhere... 
Any news to what it is?




Dr.G. said:


> Afternooon all. Just got back from The Association of New Canadians, working with some new immigrants with their English. It's payback for my becoming a Canadian citizen 13 years ago today.
> 
> "Enjoy your day, and we now have 32 million living in Canada... (there about) correct me if I am wrong... " Leslie, I think that we are up to 34 million now.


Yes, I corrected it, but was just a bit late... still not a lot considering the land mass, I know some of it doesn't count it's too cold... but there is lots left where there is really nothing and it is in habitable areas... so room for more... !!


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, NL actually gained 0.2% in population. Only NS declined in population growth.


----------



## MLeh

macdoodle said:


> Oh dear I was not aware of this, is this just in Ottawa? The ones here in AB seem to be OK... Is the traveling ride only from Ottawa? I was under the impression there were 3 divisions that 'went out' ... how sad, they take such good care of the horses it is hard to believe they are all ill... but, that's a virus for you, can come from anywhere...
> Any news to what it is?


Leslie - Don gave you a bit of a bum steer when he originally referenced that story. The story itself doesn't say anything about the horses actually being sick - just says they're quarantined because they were out of the country. They could have been in a country were a disease subsequently broke out, and now they are quarantined 'just in case'.

When I saw the Musical Ride in Fort McLeod it was a reenactment, not the official RCMP musical ride, with the participants wearing period costumes from when the Fort was active. Still - a good, fun, enjoyable outing.

As a side note, a friend's father was in the musical ride in 1953, and went to England to participate in the current Queen's coronation. It was not a very glamourous posting - spent so long waiting on a cold and rainy day that many of the riders had their hands 'locked' in their 'holding' position at the end of the day.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, the one at the Fort is only a reenactment, but fun nonetheless, and when they ride through the town, it is in the old style outfits, sort of look like the old british india helmets, I must find out what they were called, (the Bengal Lancers have the same type helmets) 

Oh, I am sorry, about the quarantine thing, I guess it is natural to think of illness when you hear of quarantine... seems that is what happened to me when I got Scarlet Fever, had to go to a special hospital for contagious diseases, my parents could come only once a week, and had to stand in a little cubical with a grate in the window... weird!

Of course if the horses were out of the country a quarantine makes sense... I don't seem to be thinking straight today, too much going on I guess... 

Thanks Elaine... 

how awful for your friends father, ... nothing worse than being out in the rain and not able to move... makes me shiver just to think of it, I can see the dripping water from the hats....XX)


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Leslie - Don gave you a bit of a bum steer when he originally referenced that story. The story itself doesn't say anything about the horses actually being sick - just says they're quarantined because they were out of the country. They could have been in a country were a disease subsequently broke out, and now they are quarantined 'just in case'.


Uh, no bum steer Elaine, they ARE sick:

Sick horses force RCMP to postpone musical ride in Regina


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Uh, no bum steer Elaine, they ARE sick:
> 
> Sick horses force RCMP to postpone musical ride in Regina


Fair enough, Don. That story does say one of the horses is sick.


----------



## macdoodle

Have to chime in here, the first notice does not say they are sick, (Calgary Sun) the second one gives more information, and clearly states they are sick... you are both right given the information at the time.... 

Still, no matter, it is sad to hear they are sick, and cannot perform... it is such a breathtaking event, I saw it in Washington state when I was working the fair there... they didn't have a lot of room, but managed it .... the people were lined up after the first day, they sure enjoyed it. (made me proud it did! )


----------



## MaxPower

Good evening all.

I have been up since 4 am to do the market today, but all in all it was a good day in sales. A bit tired and I think I will be heading to bed soon.

As I was driving home, I got a call from Toyota with a job offer!! WOOT!! Since I am going to bed, the celebrations will have to wait until tomorrow where drinks are on me!!

Night all.


----------



## Cameo

Congratulations on the job offer Warren!

I have some of my motivation back - I have the downstairs hallway painted and the staircase. I hope to repaint the kitchen floor and the hallway upstairs by the end of next week.

Today was cool out, but at least sunny. I have done a lot of transplanting this year and pleased with my gardens so far. At least they are fuller then they have been.


----------



## friend

Good evening all. 
Hi Jeanne. Glad to hear you getting back in gear.
Having problems with my new internet supplier.
They promised twice to have it up and running tonight,
but not so. Final call at 7:45PM and then they had gone and technical 
support could not verify my subscription, so they couldn't connect me.
Now I have to use my mobile phone until tomorrow.


----------



## KC4

Happy Canada Day Shang Gang! 


macdoodle said:


> Thanks for this Marc, it is a fascinating article, good to know our canine friends are so well valued, 75 years is a long time, nice to see the dog and the horse are still part of the RCMP... I know the horses are relegated to the musical ride these days, but they do travel
> and are beautiful to watch....
> Every day in the summer in Fort MacLeod they have an abbreviated version of the ride for the tourists and they do 'horse patrol' through the town every day ... it is quite a sight !
> 
> I am sure they will be out in full regalia for today's celebrations!!
> 
> Thanks for this delightful story... :clap:


I see horses still doing police duty every day around Calgary - maybe not specifically the RCMP force, but definitely police horses... THey mostly work park and outdoor pedestrian area patrol as well as crowd control when required. 

I've always thought the Calgary Stampede should have their security on horseback, patrolling the grounds and (of course) dressed up in western Sheriff/Deputy gear. It would add to the western theme so much. 



MaxPower said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I have been up since 4 am to do the market today, but all in all it was a good day in sales. A bit tired and I think I will be heading to bed soon.
> 
> As I was driving home, I got a call from Toyota with a job offer!! WOOT!! Since I am going to bed, the celebrations will have to wait until tomorrow where drinks are on me!!
> 
> Night all.


WOOOOT! That's great news!!! Will you be starting right away? 



Cameo said:


> Congratulations on the job offer Warren!
> 
> I have some of my motivation back - I have the downstairs hallway painted and the staircase. I hope to repaint the kitchen floor and the hallway upstairs by the end of next week.
> 
> Today was cool out, but at least sunny. I have done a lot of transplanting this year and pleased with my gardens so far. At least they are fuller then they have been.


Sounds good Jeanne. You are surely going to have that house in tip-top condition when you are done with everything.


----------



## friend

Missed two whoopee's:
Warren: Congratulations and good luck. :clap:
Happy Canada Day all.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Hey Warren, great news! Good job on those interviews. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I have been up since 4 am to do the market today, but all in all it was a good day in sales. A bit tired and I think I will be heading to bed soon.
> 
> As I was driving home, I got a call from Toyota with a job offer!! WOOT!! Since I am going to bed, the celebrations will have to wait until tomorrow where drinks are on me!!
> 
> Night all.


Kudos, Warren. A great Canada Day gift for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Congratulations on the job offer Warren!
> 
> I have some of my motivation back - I have the downstairs hallway painted and the staircase. I hope to repaint the kitchen floor and the hallway upstairs by the end of next week.
> 
> Today was cool out, but at least sunny. I have done a lot of transplanting this year and pleased with my gardens so far. At least they are fuller then they have been.


Evening, Jeanne.  Good to see you again .............. especially with some regained motivation. Hard work and determination bring about good karma. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

MaxPower said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I have been up since 4 am to do the market today, but all in all it was a good day in sales. A bit tired and I think I will be heading to bed soon.
> 
> As I was driving home, I got a call from Toyota with a job offer!! WOOT!! Since I am going to bed, the celebrations will have to wait until tomorrow where drinks are on me!!
> 
> Night all.


Congrats on the job! That's wonderful news! I've been looking for awhile myself to no avail, but ever hopeful. Toyota is a fine company to work for so I know you will do well, they are keen on ensuring their employees are trained properly... not all companies invest in their staff the way Toyota does......I guess I can stroke you off my potential Buick buyers list.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Rp. How are you this fine Canada Day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Did not realize how late it was. Thus, time to pull the pin. Have a busy day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to see you in better spirits. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I have been up since 4 am to do the market today, but all in all it was a good day in sales. A bit tired and I think I will be heading to bed soon.
> 
> As I was driving home, I got a call from Toyota with a job offer!! WOOT!! Since I am going to bed, the celebrations will have to wait until tomorrow where drinks are on me!!
> 
> Night all.


:clap::clap: Good for you warren, hope your job is as secure and as long lasting as my Toyota... I have had 4 over the years and have never been disappointed... 
I am sure you will be well treated and well paid for your contribution... I hear they are a fine company to work for... 

Well the fireworks are almost over, the 4 leggeds can come out of hiding and we can all have a good sleep... :lmao:

Nite All, hope you all had a joyous Canada Day ....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have our classic TGIF Breakfast, the first one of the month of July, ready when you rise to face the end of this fine week. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I've been up writing and comping today's SAP for the past two hours. A great shot of our fireworks display last night by our intrepid photographer Al Popil leads the way today. I'll grab a coffee thanks and finish up tomorrow which will take me another hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I Love fireworks.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, it took me a bit longer than that hour I mentioned to finish up tomorrow's edition. I am getting so much stuff from readers that it isn't easy to keep up and requires more writing every darn day. Oh well, I suppose the means justify the ends when readers stay happy.

Now, it's back to bed for a couple of hours for this guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good sleep, Don.


----------



## SINC

Fat chance, the phone just rang and I am off for a coffee at a local hotel to rehash some breaking news. they just won't leave me alone today. Perhaps an afternoon nap?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Fat chance, the phone just rang and I am off for a coffee at a local hotel to rehash some breaking news. they just won't leave me alone today. Perhaps an afternoon nap?


Sounds like plan. SAP might get a scoop on everyone else about Ralph Klein becoming premier of AB once again. I assume that this was the scoop, since we just heard about it from his media consultant. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don Caman and all. Survived Canada Day, the dog was a bit antsy with the fireworks but you don't make a big deal of it or you'll train him to be antsy. I'll take a French Vanilla if you have it Marc.

Don I thought Alberta would be dis-en-Kleined to have Ralph back.......


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, back home but kinda tired so a nap is in order. By the way, I've got a great "Rp like" yarn for you tomorrow morning, don't miss it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, Don Caman and all. Survived Canada Day, the dog was a bit antsy with the fireworks but you don't make a big deal of it or you'll train him to be antsy. I'll take a French Vanilla if you have it Marc.
> 
> Don I thought Alberta would be dis-en-Kleined to have Ralph back.......


Morning, Rp. FV coming right up.

Our doxies were spoofed by the fireworks over the St.John's Harbor. We can see and hear them from our bedroom window, so they were running all over the house looking for the source of the booms.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All!! Well I will have a hot anything right now Marc, it is RAINING again, and is cold and of course, dampish... wee chill in the air , must have been those fireworks last night, shaking up the clouds, scaring the sun into hiding... 
Getting mighty fed up.... grrrr.... maybe a pick me up will help... mmm.. Coffee, big, double double please..... might help!

forgive my growling... it too will pass... !


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,

Thanks's for breakfast Marc. That's interesting about Ralph possibly coming back!

I believe dogs can hear the high pitched whistles (that we mostly cannot) made by the fireworks as they shoot upward - not just the booms that we all hear. The whistles may even hurt their ears a bit. 

It looks like an overcast and cool day here too. Oh well, I have lots of work to do indoors today.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> That's interesting about Ralph possibly coming back!


Uh, no. Ever heard of a dog with a hair lip? They go marc, marc while pulling your leg.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Uh, no. Ever heard of a dog with a hair lip? They go marc, marc while pulling your leg.


Heee hee - I should know better by now, huh?

Those Easterners!


----------



## MLeh

Good morning everyone. Happy July 2nd. Happy Friday!

We stayed home and watched the football games yesterday. Quite the battle between last year's Grey Cup contestants (SK and Montreal), with the 'riders pulling the same 'too many men' error that cost them the cup in November. Fortunately it didn't cost them this game, as they came roaring back from quite the deficit. After the excitement of overtime in the first game, the Toronto/Calgary game was a bit of a snoozer (but the proper team won). 

Our daughter, in the meantime, took full advantage of the benefits of living in a slightly larger town, and partook in just about everything that she could in Victoria yesterday. Everything from a horse-drawn trolley ride to participating in the 'living flag' on the lawn of the BC Legislature, to ballet, and finishing off with fireworks in the inner harbour. The day before she and her house-mate had been in Vancouver doing a day at Playland. They're both doing summer-term courses right now, so this was their 'mid summer break'. They'll be back to the books on Monday!

Weather here on the west coast is bright and sunny today. Was quite damp yesterday. It feels like Saturday today, but ... well, I wonder how many people will actually be working today besides me? I get to do my final PST return today. Already have my accounting system set up for our new HST.



> Our doxies were spoofed by the fireworks over the St.John's Harbor.


Surely you meant spooked, Marc? Come on, Rp - I'm sure you can work some pun magic with that typo? I know there's one just waiting ... (not quite with it enough here to figure it out myself ...)

Now, back to work for me. 

-Elaine


----------



## friend

Good afternoooon. me friends. 

26C and soooo much sunshine that it's unbelievable.
Praise the Lord. :clap:
Elbow getting better, kids getting nicer, and even if
I'm not getting any slimmer, life's goood.
...............
Rahmat 9 / July 9

_Women must endeavor to attain greater perfection,
to be man's equal in every aspect, to make progress
in all in which she has been backward, so that man
will be compelled to acknowledge her equality of
capacity and attainment.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Spent much of the day working in the garden ............ 20C and very sunny.

Yes, I meant to say "spooked" and not "spoofed". Minor miscue ................... totally different meaning. Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, Don. 



SINC said:


> Uh, no. Ever heard of a dog with a hair lip? They go marc, marc while pulling your leg.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone. 3:45 PM here, and I finally have a moment to sit down at my desk--been on the run all day.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon everyone. I have been outside doing some last minute gardening and getting the house in shape before I join the ranks of the real world.

I received a call from Toyota-Boshoku wanting to reschedule my shift so I start Monday for the day shift in the weld shop, then it is off on nights for two weeks. So by the looks of it, if you buy a RAV4, I will most likely have a hand in making the seats.

Tomorrow is another 4 am morning for me to go to Market and will be my last Saturday, taking into consideration I'm working Saturdays for some OT.


----------



## friend

Nite all .


----------



## Cameo

Nite Caman!


----------



## SINC

Hey Jeanne! How are you doing?


----------



## Cameo

Hi Don, I am okay. I was trying to catch up on some reading here, but I lose patience with dial up fast 

I got some primer and paint and I am going to repaint the floor registers. Then it is repainting the baseboards. I am thinking that I may have enough paint to do the kitchen floor this weekend.

How are you and Ann doing? Well I trust and hope


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone. 3:45 PM here, and I finally have a moment to sit down at my desk--been on the run all day.


Evening, Sonal. Sounds like someone could use a nice cup of herbal tea. Interested?

As for me, I need a hot bath. Planted some shrubs this afternoon for an elderly couple, the folks for whom I shovel snow .............. and then their neighbor, who has Parkinsons asked me to do some gardening. How could I say no. 

So, we just finished a late BBQ dinner here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, and all is well with the world.


----------



## SINC

Yes, we're doing fine Jeanne, although Ann has been putting up with a pinched nerve in her hip which has turned out to be very painful. We haven't had any camping time this year due to her baby sitting grandson Jett, but we are getting away for 10 days or so the end of the month to visit her sisters at a mini reunion in Grenfell SK., then on to Waterton for a few days R and R.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon everyone. I have been outside doing some last minute gardening and getting the house in shape before I join the ranks of the real world.
> 
> I received a call from Toyota-Boshoku wanting to reschedule my shift so I start Monday for the day shift in the weld shop, then it is off on nights for two weeks. So by the looks of it, if you buy a RAV4, I will most likely have a hand in making the seats.
> 
> Tomorrow is another 4 am morning for me to go to Market and will be my last Saturday, taking into consideration I'm working Saturdays for some OT.


Kusos, Warren. We bought a RAV4 in Sept., partially because of the fact that much of it was built here in Canada. OT is great. It is like extra teaching as an academic, and this is how I bring in the extra money for things like these renos.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Hi Marc! Glad to hear that life is good. 

We are back to hot temps and it looks like it is going to be a fantastic weekend weather wise. Other then painting, I haven't figured out what I want to do with it yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. I was thinking of you today as our contractor put some finishing touches on some trim he was painting. He is so exact and careful with his painting .......... much like you.


----------



## Cameo

I am really pleased with the colour I chose and with how fast it has dried - amazing, considering it took a month for both my bedroom floor and kitchen floor (since I thought it was dry I put my furniture and mats back in after 30 days - and it wasn't as dry as I thought and it was ruined) I did BOTH coats of paint on the stairs in one day and I using them the second day. I am not going to put down mats or furniture in the hallway for at least a week, not trusting that far!


----------



## Cameo

Don - I hope that Ann's hip improves soon. How old is Jett now? He is so cute. Has he gone camping yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I am really pleased with the colour I chose and with how fast it has dried - amazing, considering it took a month for both my bedroom floor and kitchen floor (since I thought it was dry I put my furniture and mats back in after 30 days - and it wasn't as dry as I thought and it was ruined) I did BOTH coats of paint on the stairs in one day and I using them the second day. I am not going to put down mats or furniture in the hallway for at least a week, not trusting that far!


Jeanne, you sound like my wife. She frets for hours over the color of the paint, the flooring, the carpets, the drapes .............. even the door knobs for the kitchen cabinets. Still, it all works ................... I just don't go with her to shop for these colors.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Don - I hope that Ann's hip improves soon. How old is Jett now? He is so cute. Has he gone camping yet?


Jeanne, Jett was two on the 28th of June. Sadly he has yet to go camping. His Mommy is a bit of a skeptic about him being "out there".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise got us all up about an hour ago. So, now that the doxies have been taken out and fed, and are now back to sleep, I can focus upon getting all of you fed. How does Saturday Breakfast in Bed sound? Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, how are things today? SAP is done and I am now off to work on more. A dull wet day here and it looks to be sticking around for a few days. There's an Rp type golf tale for a smile this morning too.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Sonal. We should have a morning tea party with just the three of us, complete with scones. That should bring out the other early birds, like Caman, Warren, Rp, et al. I have been outside gardening this morning, so I am ready for a break.


----------



## Rps

morning all: It's going to be hot here this weekend, maybe as high as 40C with the humidex. Wow!


----------



## Rps

BTW, I loved the golf story........


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

Gorgeous weekend here! 25C and sunny for the next few days is the forecast here. :clap::clap: Same weather pattern albeit a couple of degrees cooler for you too Marc! I had just looked at Ontario's Windsor's weather and YIKES 34C for the next few days is in store for Rp! Too warm for moi. :yikes:

We're heading out to an island owned by the local natives to look at a couple of potential jobs. Very interesting, daunting and delicate prospect of transporting materials and equipment.... on locally owned small boats with puny outboard motors... again as we had worked there before. The island is approximately 5 minutes off shore. I will have to coerce them into wearing the life jackets again! Sigh. Most of the guys had balked at wearing them for fear of appearing 'weak'. "I know how to swim", "I don't need it", etc etc.  

Later! Have a great day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all: It's going to be hot here this weekend, maybe as high as 40C with the humidex. Wow!


Morning, Rp. Man, I have not experienced those sorts of temps and conditions since I left Georgia. Poor Cruzer. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Gorgeous weekend here! 25C and sunny for the next few days is the forecast here. :clap::clap: Same weather pattern albeit a couple of degrees cooler for you too Marc! I had just looked at Ontario's Windsor's weather and YIKES 34C for the next few days is in store for Rp! Too warm for moi. :yikes:
> 
> We're heading out to an island owned by the local natives to look at a couple of potential jobs. Very interesting, daunting and delicate prospect of transporting materials and equipment.... on locally owned small boats with puny outboard motors... again as we had worked there before. The island is approximately 5 minutes off shore. I will have to coerce them into wearing the life jackets again! Sigh. Most of the guys had balked at wearing them for fear of appearing 'weak'. "I know how to swim", "I don't need it", etc etc.
> 
> Later! Have a great day!



Morning, Sharon. Sounds like an interesting venture.

Our temps and sunshine, if the forecast is correct, will make a beautiful week here in St.John's. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BTW, I loved the golf story........


"You know, it's probably because you're not keeping your wrists straight when you hit the ball." :lmao::clap::lmao:beejacon


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, and Sharon. Sharon it is amazing that people do not invest in their own safety. When I was working in the internal control department it was amazing how many comments I issued on people not wearing the PPE on the job. It must be a guy thing..... in hockey the first PPE was the jock, it took about 100 years until helmets were standard equipment .... need I say more..........


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Man, I have not experienced those sorts of temps and conditions since I left Georgia. Poor Cruzer. Hang in there, mon ami.


Yeah I hear it gets so humid in Georgia that you can almost cut it with a knife.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah I hear it gets so humid in Georgia that you can almost cut it with a knife.....


That sort of humidity is north Georgia humidity, as in Atlanta and Athens, GA. I lived in Athens for three years while working on my doctorate. I stpen two years teaching in Waycross, GA. There, the humidity was so thick that we had humidity-ball fights, much like kids today have snowball fights. Man, you get hit on the back of the head with a humidity-ball, you remember it for the rest of your life. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad you liked the AB guard dog story from Dogs in Canada. It is a unique magazine for Canadians who have all sorts of dogs.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, glad you liked the AB guard dog story from Dogs in Canada. It is a unique magazine for Canadians who have all sorts of dogs.


Marc, I rarely turn down a story on any type of pet. That type of content practically assures me readership.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I rarely turn down a story on any type of pet. That type of content practically assures me readership.


Plus the fact that it has an AB connection.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, and Sharon. Sharon it is amazing that people do not invest in their own safety. When I was working in the internal control department it was amazing how many comments I issued on people not wearing the PPE on the job. It must be a guy thing..... in hockey the first PPE was the jock, it took about 100 years until helmets were standard equipment .... need I say more..........


Good morning Rp:

Very true, very true. The local Dep't of Labour is now cracking down on safety by hitting both employers and employees, guilty of infractions, hard in their wallets. My employees are now more safety conscious! Amazing how money talks huh?



Dr.G. said:


> That sort of humidity is north Georgia humidity, as in Atlanta and Athens, GA. I lived in Athens for three years while working on my doctorate. I stpen two years teaching in Waycross, GA. There, the humidity was so thick that we had humidity-ball fights, much like kids today have snowball fights. Man, you get hit on the back of the head with a humidity-ball, you remember it for the rest of your life. XX)


Good morning Marc:

 Humidity balls?? You yanking my chain Marc? :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

I'll be more than pleased to partake in tea and crumpets this morning Marc, thanks. 

Don - off to check out SAP soon - sounds like another good one. 

Hi Sharon - Marc reeled me in yesterday with a comment about Ralph Klein.....welcome to the club. Your next project sounds interesting indeed.

Looks like a nice day here. Hope it lasts.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Humidity balls?? You yanking my chain Marc?"
"Hi Sharon - Marc reeled me in yesterday with a comment about Ralph Klein.....welcome to the club."

All true. Ask someone who has lived in south Georgia about the humidity-balls.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon me friends. 
I hope ye are having a great day. 

Brilliant sunshine and 27-28C here.
Been to the beach with the kids and they had a swim.
Bought some ice cream on the way back. A nice afternoon indeed.
Before we left I got the kids to do a extensive tidying up, which
they did without too much complaining. I can't do anything with
my soar elbow. Dinner soon, which Siobhán is making. :clap:
...........
Rahmat 10 / July 3

_Delight not yourself in the things of the world and 
its vain ornaments, neither set your hopes on them. 
Let your reliance be on the remembrance of God, 
the Most Exalted, the Most Great.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. The beach trip sounded grand, especially with those temps. Sunny and 20C here which is warm for us, even in early July.

Glad that they are helping out with housework due to your elbow.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all. I had a decent day at the market today and was graced with a pleasant surprise visit from our one and only Jeanne. A good way to break up the day. BTW, sorry Jeanne if I had to ignore you from time to time. I did have customers to serve.


----------



## friend

Good night dear friends.


----------



## Cameo

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon all. I had a decent day at the market today and was graced with a pleasant surprise visit from our one and only Jeanne. A good way to break up the day. BTW, sorry Jeanne if I had to ignore you from time to time. I did have customers to serve.


I didn't feel ignored, no need to apologize. I am glad to see that you were having success and was happy to see you. I think you are a wonderful person and glad to call you friend. Besides, I had to keep my eyes out for my son .......whom I finally did find , only to be teased that he thought that I had managed to leave without him.

I bought those two plants that I really shouldn't have spent the money on........but they were too beautiful and too good a deal to pass up on.....$9.00 for both.....I thought later though, that I should have purchased one of your lip conditioners......do you have strawberry flavour? Are you going to be at the market next weekend? I know you stated that you were starting nights.

I even managed to sand down (scuff up really) my kitchen floor and the first coat of paint done. I need another can of paint to do the second coat as I don't think there is enough to finish.......but I am soooo very pleased with the results. Now my house feels much more completed. Upstairs hallway and two bedrooms to go - but the one room needs to be insulated and drywall put up before I can paint. The landlord wanted to be present for doing the drywall, but his list of chores seems endless, so I don't know when it is actually going to get done. That's okay, I can work on the other bedroom first.

The only thing on my list so far for this weekend that isn't done is mowing the lawn. My son was pestering me to walk into town tonight with him - and I said no....but I am thinking that he will most likely talk me into it tomorrow. I am presently sharing my mom's car and had to return that today after I got home from the market. I work tomorrow night and I have the lawn to do, so maybe will be disappointing him.....it is a four hour walk there and back for me.


Caman - sounds like you had a nice day at the beach......you move to the states soon, do you not? Are you ready? I am sure you are anxious.

Don, can't wait to get rid of dial up and then I can read your column on a regular basis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Just got back from a nice evening with our PRIDE group as we celebrated a post-Canada Day and pre- 4th of July BBQ.


----------



## sharonmac09

good evening everyone!

Hi Jeanne! Wow what a busy day you had! Sure is nice to be out and about in the warm and sunny temps, isn't it? 

I'm heading out for a walk so later!

Nitey nite Marc and Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sharon. Have a good walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Ena

Evening all. Waiting patiently for summer to arrive here. Made bread and had to stick it in a warm oven for its second rising!

Back to work for me in the morning so I'll bid you a pleasant Sunday now


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine 4th of July Brunch for one and all this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Evening all. Waiting patiently for summer to arrive here. Made bread and had to stick it in a warm oven for its second rising!
> 
> Back to work for me in the morning so I'll bid you a pleasant Sunday now


Ann, I love freshly baked home-made bread. :love2:


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

27C here a almost a clear sky.
Planing to go to a birthday party with her and Liam, but now
she complains about pain in her ear.
We will see.
................
Rahmat 11 / July 4

_O people of God! Do not busy yourselves in your
own concerns; let your thoughts be fixed upon that
which will rehabilitate the fortunes of mankind and
sanctify the hearts and souls of men. This can best
be achieved through pure and holy deeds, through
a virtuous life and goodly behavior.
Bahá'u'lláh

The light of a good character surpassed the light
of the sun....
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, Camán, and a happy fourth of July Marc!

SAP is done and features an Rp like bit of humour courtesy of Sonal this morning called, "The Medicine Man's Medicine".

I'm off to work now.


----------



## Rps

Great story Don and Sonal: I thought I would share another one.

The Rev. Jones was thrilled when his only son graduated from seminary school. He was even more thrilled when his son Jack secured a position of junior pastor in Rev. Jones' church. However, Jack had a slight problem, time seemed unimportant to Jack, it seemed he was always late for everything. He was always late for school, he was always late showing up to play hockey, he was even a late arrival at birth....

The Rev Jones was extremely concerned about Jack's time management habits, and this was even more so when Jack was to deliver his first sermon. The Rev Jones all week leading up to Jack's first sermon kept reminding him not to be late. This began to annoy Jack, so he bet his father if he was late, he would to both services each Sunday for the entire summer. The Rev. Jones thought this was a wonderful idea ... imagine, based on Jack's record, all summer off.

So, the bet was on. Finally the big day arrived and the Rev was eagerly looking at his watch: 8:50 am, no Jack, 8:55 am, no Jack, 8:58 am , no Jack, the Rev. Jones could hardly contain himself, finally at 8:59 he jumped up when he saw Jack and shouted: : You're late ...I win". This caused quite a stir in the church, which was unnerving to the congregation. Jack's mother stepped up to explain that the Rev. Jones' pre-ministerial syndrome caused his premature "Hey Jack, you're late, son."


----------



## macdoodle

:clap::clap: Morning All ... Good story in SAP this morning Don and Sonal.... that Indian Chief had a sense of humour!!

Enjoyed the cars too... we just had a great car show here and some wonderful antiques to be seen.... 

I will have a cup of tea please, and just a bit of toast, having 'brunch' later! 

Couldn't get on ehMac yesterday, just wouldn't connect, seems ok today...


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Don, Sonal, Rp and Leslie. Happy 4th of July to one and all.


----------



## Sonal

Happy 4th of July, Marc.

And... happy birthday to me. (If I do say so myself.  )


----------



## macdoodle

Well big celebrations today, Birthday cake and 4th of July Cake, fireworks on your birthday!! :clap::clap: what fun...

Anything special you want today Sonal?? 
Are you off on some adventure today? 

Well to you a happy birthday, and to Marc happy 4th of July... there has been lots of celebrations in the last few days!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Happy Birthday Sonal! You know it's nice to see a 20 year old who is as successful as you are.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy 4th of July, Marc.
> 
> And... happy birthday to me. (If I do say so myself.  )


Happy Birthday, Sonal. Let the celebrations begin here in The Shang. Everything is free today at The Cafe Chez Marc, compliments of Sonal. :clap:


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Next year, Caman, you shall be celebrating the 4th yourself. Lucky you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

With the rest of the family, indeed. 

We are having a wee celebration here as well today.
We also try to celebrate 17th of March, Paddy's day, 
every year, but we do miss the parades at home. 
Maybe there will be a parade in Seattle that we can watch.
When my ma was alive and we were in Stockholm we used to
participate in the Norwegian celebration on 17th of May and
sometimes go in the parade up to Skansen, the heritage park
where they held a sermon in the old 17th century church.
That was great fun.


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> Well big celebrations today, Birthday cake and 4th of July Cake, fireworks on your birthday!! :clap::clap: what fun...
> 
> Anything special you want today Sonal??
> Are you off on some adventure today?
> 
> Well to you a happy birthday, and to Marc happy 4th of July... there has been lots of celebrations in the last few days!! :clap::clap:


Thanks Leslie. Yesterday, I had a birthday lunch with some of my girlfriends (well, it was supposed to be a play and a lunch, but I was late and missed the play--will be seeing it later this week.)

Today, I'm meeting someone for another play (it's the Toronto Fringe Festival) and then a music concert in the Toronto Music Garden, which is down by the lake. Then dinner. Should be a good day, even with this heavy humidity.



Rps said:


> Happy Birthday Sonal! You know it's nice to see a 20 year old who is as successful as you are.


LOL. Thanks RP, but you know, I never lie about my age. I'm 33. And a few weeks ago someone carded me when I went to the beer tent at Luminato... boy was he surprised.



Dr.G. said:


> Happy Birthday, Sonal. Let the celebrations begin here in The Shang. Everything is free today at The Cafe Chez Marc, compliments of Sonal. :clap:


Thank you, Marc. Does this mean I can clear up my tab today?


----------



## SINC

Happy 33rd Sonal, enjoy your day!


----------



## friend

Happy Birthday Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> With the rest of the family, indeed.
> 
> We are having a wee celebration here as well today.
> We also try to celebrate 17th of March, Paddy's day,
> every year, but we do miss the parades at home.
> Maybe there will be a parade in Seattle that we can watch.
> When my ma was alive and we were in Stockholm we used to
> participate in the Norwegian celebration on 17th of May and
> sometimes go in the parade up to Skansen, the heritage park
> where they held a sermon in the old 17th century church.
> That was great fun.


Caman, St. Patrick's Day in March is an official provincial holiday here in Newfoundland and Labrador, due mainly to the fact that over 40% of the population has roots from Ireland.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thank you, Marc. Does this mean I can clear up my tab today?" Yes, you tab has been cleared, and a birthday doxie is on its way to you to bring you this "Paid in full" tab. Enjoy your day. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Good afternoon all, and happy Fourth of July!

Also happy birthday, Sonal; I'm glad to hear you are having a wonderful day. 

I'm spent a couple of days in search of The Perfect Box ... one or two that will fit my scrapbooks which hold a decade's worth of stories and photos. I was going to pitch them all into the recycling bin but discovered I couldn't do it ... 

I've also been trying, for the better part of a week, to give away a Mitsumi keyboard. Nobody seems to want it. Are they such poor quality as that? Should I just perch it conspicuously on the passenger seat of my car and leave the door unlocked? 

My first couple of days at Timmie's were entertaining. Everytime I mixed an iced cappuccino I could feel the cup slip slightly in my grip, especially the large ones. I am awaiting the day when I lose my grip completely, resulting in a mass baptism of both fellow workers and, possibly, the nearer customers. 

Summer's definitely back here in Niagara. It's 39C, though thankfully the humidity is only 45%.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, St. Patrick's Day in March is an official provincial holiday here in Newfoundland and Labrador, due mainly to the fact that over 40% of the population has roots from Ireland.


Nice. I have to get a gig there in the future and then we can go for dinner
and solve the big problems of the world. 

Hi Mona. Nice to see you.


----------



## Ena

Sonal, a very Happy Birthday to you! If you lived closer I'd be giving you some home made lemon butter

(The recipe is from the recipe book my mother had in school in Scotland in the 1930's. It even has recipes using gull eggs )


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mona. Glad things are going well at Tim Hortons. I love their oatmeal cookies.

Evening, Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nice. I have to get a gig there in the future and then we can go for dinner
and solve the big problems of the world. "


Sounds like a plan. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Wondering if I was the only one to hear on the radio about the B Ball game held for the US folks who live among us? It was held in Edmonton I believe, it was to celebrate the 4th of July, apparently there are 27, 000 US citizens living in the area.
(The second report was 72,000 but I think he transposed the numbers) I can't find anything on it, but I did hear it on the radio news...
I thought it was a nice gesture. 

Nite All


----------



## SINC

If I had to guess, I would think there would be far more Americans living in Calgary that Edmonton, unless it is tied to McMurray in which case I could be wrong.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes I do understand there are more U S Americans in Calgary ... perhaps it was held in Calgary.... you know how it is with radio news, they do chatter a bit and as is my wont I catch things on the fly so to speak... where ever, it was I thought the gesture was nice...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a post-4th of July Brunch for any and all this morning ............... even if you are not an American. Today is the Monday holiday in the US, but I am a purist and celebrate it only on the 4th. Still, there may be some amongst us that want to have breakfast in bed. So ............ enjoy your day of rest. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

A quick stop in as I head out for my first day making car interiors.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all.
> 
> A quick stop in as I head out for my first day making car interiors.


Morning, Warren. Good luck on your new job. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc and Warren.

Warren, have a great first day on the job.

Marc, don't miss the "This Dog Is Fast" video on SAP this morning. I think he's a bit quicker than a doxie. 

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Marc and Warren.
> 
> Warren, have a great first day on the job.
> 
> Marc, don't miss the "This Dog Is Fast" video on SAP this morning. I think he's a bit quicker than a doxie.
> 
> Later . . .


Morning, Don. Yes, doxies were built for digging. However, Casey is one fast doxie when it comes to the agility course ............. especially the tunnel. I could never keep up with him. I was pooped and he was hot at the end of a run on the agility track.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Am heading into the city today to help my daughter move into her apartment ... supposed to be 41C by noon ... what fun .... 41 in the downtown core..... Thank goodness for air conditioning in the car......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Am heading into the city today to help my daughter move into her apartment ... supposed to be 41C by noon ... what fun .... 41 in the downtown core..... Thank goodness for air conditioning in the car......


I suppose in your type of lingo Rp, you might call it a sweatlering day there?


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Marc, I know you sent a doxie over, but he never arrived. Did he melt in the heat on the way over?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Am heading into the city today to help my daughter move into her apartment ... supposed to be 41C by noon ... what fun .... 41 in the downtown core..... Thank goodness for air conditioning in the car......





SINC said:


> I suppose in your type of lingo Rp, you might call it a sweatlering day there?


Afternoon, Rp. Those are sweltering temperatures. Is there any smog?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Marc, I know you sent a doxie over, but he never arrived. Did he melt in the heat on the way over?


Afternoon, Sonal. The above picture of Casey in post #63,793 is the doxie we sent over. His standing on the ice pack is why he is not there yet. He is cooling off.

Currently, sunny and 14C with a nice ocean breeze this afternoon here in St.John's.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Good luck at your first day at the new job Warren! Hope it goes great! 

Don - I liked that fast dog video so much I sent a link to my sister who trains Weimarainers to be agility dogs. She is competing in the Nationals within the next month. 

Rp - Hope you have a good move day...the weather does not sound cooperative.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, KC. I had to chuckle at that video and it will be interesting to see if your sister picks up on the major faults of that dog on the A-Frame (i.e., his paws never touched the bottom of the frame on the way down, which is considered a major fault). Doxies have no such problems but their problems come with the weave polls ............ they tend to get stuck inbetween the poles.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Morning all.
> 
> A quick stop in as I head out for my first day making car interiors.


Good luck on your first day, you must let us know how thing went for you... :clap:

Morning all, well it is a bit late, so hopefully there are some crumbs left!! Actually I had a bilingual breakfast ... I made French Toast from English Muffins, :lmao: Very tasty I must say... 

Loved the dog video Don, mostly liked the poor owner / trainer trying to keep up... good way to get a workout! 
Are they REALLY going to re-name Stanley Park?? with that horrid name?? 

Hope you all don't get cooked it the heat, especially in TO,hear it will be wicked for a few days! 

Have a good day everyone...


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I suppose in your type of lingo Rp, you might call it a sweatlering day there?


Hi Don, yeah that describes it perfectly. I know it can get hot out there, but I don't think you get the humidity that we do .... we're talking Windsor class heat....


----------



## Cameo

ComputerIdiot said:


> My first couple of days at Timmie's were entertaining. Everytime I mixed an iced cappuccino I could feel the cup slip slightly in my grip, especially the large ones. I am awaiting the day when I lose my grip completely, resulting in a mass baptism of both fellow workers and, possibly, the nearer customers.


 Just don't forget to put the lid on it before mixing! I haven't done that yet, but it has been a close call. We had one customer in drive through who wore his cappaccino because it was pouring rain, he was afraid to get his arm wet and he literally snatched the cup from my hand - well, as you mentioned, those cups are slippery............I got him a new cap and some napkins but I am sure he had a very sticky ride home.

One thing about working at Timmies.......boy, are there a lot of grouches in this world - the be all and end all of everything is having your coffee, tea etc in your hands in 30 seconds!!! This world needs to slow down a bit.........sheesh! 

PS. I hate those visors!

Happy Birthday Sonal!

Warren, have a great first day of work. I understand that working at Toyota is a whole different world in the way they look at everything.

Rps - good luck moving, a real scorcher to be lifting furniture.

Rename Stanley Park? To what, Stella Park? What a waste of money. I no longer feel the need to justifiy my spending habits when I look at how gov't handles their finances............

My stairs, hallway and now most of my kitchen floor are painted. Thrilled to pieces. Just have to paint baseboards now.

I tamed my chipmunk yesterday - and since I lost my card reader, once I figure out how to get RAW files from the pc to the mac, then I will post some pix. I think I got some really cute ones, very close up.

G'day all and talk to you later. Take care and behave!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Those are sweltering temperatures. Is there any smog?


We have a smog warning which covers Toronto to Oshawa and north to Peterborough... that's quite large.


----------



## SINC

No, we don't Rp, but I can still feel it from living in Wallaceburg for seven very hot summers.


----------



## SINC

Well, well, three of posted at identical times. Hi Jeanne!


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Rename Stanley Park? To what, Stella Park?


Yep, 'tis true Jeanne, to Xwayxway Park:

Tourism Vancouver likes Xwayxway name for Stanley Park


----------



## Cameo

Hey Don, how's my favourite Albertan?


----------



## SINC

We just have to stop posting over each other Jeanne! :lmao:

And I am fine thanks. Glad to hear things are better for you as well.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Yep, 'tis true Jeanne, to Xwayxway Park:
> 
> Tourism Vancouver likes Xwayxway name for Stanley Park


They've already renamed the Queen Charlotte Islands to Haida Gwaii.

The Georgia Strait is supposed to be 'the Salish Sea', but I've never heard anyone actually call it that. (And I live in the heart of the affected area. Most people just call it 'the salt chuck'.) I have a bit of a pedantry issue with the 'Sea' aspect as it is definitely a Strait. 

Many of the places around here already have Salish names.

Up the inlet are the Skookumchuck Narrows. Skookum meaning 'big' or 'awesome' and 'chuck' meaning 'water'.

(When we were starting our church up here, we were going through a lot of suggestions from the members as to what to name the congregation. My personal favourite was the suggestion that, due to our location between George Strait and Skookumchuck Narrows, the church should be named 'Church of the Strait and Narrows'. For some reason that particular suggestion didn't get selected.)


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Boy was it hot! Back home now into the cool. Tomorrow is going to be hotter still. Anyway the heat must have affected me somehow as I thought this was incredibly funny ........... I'll check back during cooler times...

Several years ago, Andy was sentenced to prison. During his stay, he got along well with the guards and all his fellow inmates. The warden knew that, deep down, Andy was a good person. So, the warden made arrangements for the inmate to learn a trade while doing his time.

Some three years later, Andy was recognized as one of the best carpenters in the local area. Often, he would be given a weekend pass to do odd jobs for citizens of the community. And he always reported back to prison by early Sunday evening. Andy was a model inmate.

One day, the warden considered remodeling his kitchen, though he lacked the skills to build a set of kitchen cupboards and a large counter top. So he called Andy into his office and asked him to do the job for him.

To the warden's surprise, Andy simply refused to help.

"But you're an expert, Andy, and I really need your help," said the warden.

"Gosh, warden, I'd really like to help you, but counter fitting is what got me into prison in the first place."


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> They've already renamed the Queen Charlotte Islands to Haida Gwaii.
> 
> 
> 
> (When we were starting our church up here, we were going through a lot of suggestions from the members as to what to name the congregation. My personal favourite was the suggestion that, due to our location between George Strait and Skookumchuck Narrows, the church should be named 'Church of the Strait and Narrows'. For some reason that particular suggestion didn't get selected.)


:lmao::clap: Love it! i can't see why it wouldn't be apprapo... maybe' of 'should have been, 
'between'
most are between the straight and narrow and the other road many seem to take these days!! :lmao:

You will have to put it to a vote... what did they end up with BTW??


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Boy was it hot! Back home now into the cool. Tomorrow is going to be hotter still. Anyway the heat must have affected me somehow as I thought this was incredibly funny ........... I'll check back during cooler times...
> 
> Several years ago, Andy was sentenced to prison. During his stay, he got along well with the guards and all his fellow inmates. The warden knew that, deep down, Andy was a good person. So, the warden made arrangements for the inmate to learn a trade while doing his time.
> 
> Some three years later, Andy was recognized as one of the best carpenters in the local area. Often, he would be given a weekend pass to do odd jobs for citizens of the community. And he always reported back to prison by early Sunday evening. Andy was a model inmate.
> 
> One day, the warden considered remodeling his kitchen, though he lacked the skills to build a set of kitchen cupboards and a large counter top. So he called Andy into his office and asked him to do the job for him.
> 
> To the warden's surprise, Andy simply refused to help.
> 
> "But you're an expert, Andy, and I really need your help," said the warden.
> 
> "Gosh, warden, I'd really like to help you, but counter fitting is what got me into prison in the first place."


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: I think it's funny too, and it isn't hot here!! :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> Hope you all don't get cooked it the heat, especially in TO,hear it will be wicked for a few days!


We're not so much getting cooked as we are getting braised with all the humidity....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Boy was it hot! Back home now into the cool. Tomorrow is going to be hotter still. Anyway the heat must have affected me somehow as I thought this was incredibly funny ........... I'll check back during cooler times...
> 
> Several years ago, Andy was sentenced to prison. During his stay, he got along well with the guards and all his fellow inmates. The warden knew that, deep down, Andy was a good person. So, the warden made arrangements for the inmate to learn a trade while doing his time.
> 
> Some three years later, Andy was recognized as one of the best carpenters in the local area. Often, he would be given a weekend pass to do odd jobs for citizens of the community. And he always reported back to prison by early Sunday evening. Andy was a model inmate.
> 
> One day, the warden considered remodeling his kitchen, though he lacked the skills to build a set of kitchen cupboards and a large counter top. So he called Andy into his office and asked him to do the job for him.
> 
> To the warden's surprise, Andy simply refused to help.
> 
> "But you're an expert, Andy, and I really need your help," said the warden.
> 
> "Gosh, warden, I'd really like to help you, but counter fitting is what got me into prison in the first place."


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> We're not so much getting cooked as we are getting braised with all the humidity....


Hi Sonal, is your building AC'd .... my daughter's wasn't so stepping from inside to outside didn't matter much. Was in a Timmies that was so cold you could have hung meat in the place. After sitting there for a 1/2 hour stepping outside was like getting whacked across the forehead with a baseball bat........


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> We're not so much getting cooked as we are getting braised with all the humidity....


Our winds shifted to northeasterly, which brought the temps down to 12C. The only good thing about that is the fresh smell of the clean ocean air, albeit chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck at Tim's, Jeanne. I don't go to our local Tim's all that often, but when I do the folks there are friendly. Of course, some of the customers leave something to be desired. They are usually the tourists from ON, judging from their accents, and their ways of cutting to the head of the line and being rude.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Hi Sonal, is your building AC'd .... my daughter's wasn't so stepping from inside to outside didn't matter much. Was in a Timmies that was so cold you could have hung meat in the place. After sitting there for a 1/2 hour stepping outside was like getting whacked across the forehead with a baseball bat........


Were I live, yes, though even in this heat I seldom use it since the air from the make-up air unit is usually so cold that it can be chilly in summer... today it was like blowing steam down the halls. Turned the A/C on just for today for the sake of the cats, since they seem a little off.

The building I actively manage, no, though a lot of tenants have a window A/C. Even still, it's an 80 year old building and there's no make-up air unit, so it's stuffy as hell in there. We just changed out the windows with ones that have larger sliders to let more air in which helps. Unfortunately for the tenants, this means that we have had to take out everyone's window A/C unit while we finish fixing up the drywall (the larger part of the job) so I have a lot of unhappy tenants right now.... it's actually cooler outside in the sun than inside the building.


----------



## friend

Good evening me friends. 

A hot day here with 27C.
I had Aiofe home having coughed all night. We went to the doctor
and it's viral, so she just got cough medicine. 
Going to speak for awhile with the wife in a few minutes,
then a cold beer(non-alc) and some dumb-box-watching before bed.

Warren: Hope all goes well today. 
......................
Rahmat 12 / July 5

_The foundation of Bahá'u'lláh is love.... you must
have infinite love for each other, each preferring
the other before himself. The people must be so
attracted to you that they will exclaim, "What happ-
iness exists amongst you!" and will see in your faces
the light of the Kingdom; then in wonderment they
will turn to you and seek the cause of your happiness.
'Abdu'l-Bahá

By this shall all men know that ye are my disciples,
if ye have love one to another.
John 13:35_


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Say hey to Anna for me.


----------



## KC4

I see the humor is high along with the heat and humidity in here. 

Come to Calgary everyone - it's cool, wet and overcast...with big gray wool clouds blanketing the area. 

At least I don't have to water the garden. 

Happy Belated Birthday Sonal! Sorry about the heat!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. Cool here in St.John's as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Long day tomorrow with meetings and teaching. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to hear that you are doing well these days. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night everyone else.


----------



## Rps

Night all: Say Don, I thought I'd post a little something to drive you crazy:


Find the error, its impossible

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20

Did you know that 80% of UCDS students could not find the error above?


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Night all: Say Don, I thought I'd post a little something to drive you crazy:
> 
> 
> Find the error, its impossible
> 
> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20
> 
> Did you know that 80% of UCDS students could not find the error above?


Solved it. Clever.


----------



## Rps

It is isn't it..... great going Sonal.


----------



## SINC

rps said:


> night all: Say don, i thought i'd post a little something to drive you crazy:
> 
> 
> Find the error, its impossible
> 
> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20
> 
> did you know that 80% of ucds students could not find the error above?


. I ' .


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> It is isn't it..... great going Sonal.


It's also one of my pet peeves.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> . I ' .


Not sure what your solution is Don, but Sonal has a great hint.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Not sure what your solution is Don, but Sonal has a great hint.


Rp, to clarify:

"Find the error, its impossible"

. I ' .

All errors are grammatical:

1 Find the error is a complete sentence and requires a period.

2 Therefore a cap "I" is required on "its".

3 Its is short for "it is" and therefore requires an apostrophe.

4 Since a new sentence is formed, "It's impossible." requires a period.

Just saying.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Rp, to clarify:
> 
> "Find the error, its impossible"
> 
> . I ' .
> 
> All errors are grammatical:
> 
> 1 Find the error is a complete sentence and requires a period.
> 
> 2 Therefore a cap "I" is required on "its".
> 
> 3 Its is short for "it is" and therefore requires an apostrophe.
> 
> 4 Since a new sentence is formed, "It's impossible." requires a period.
> 
> Just saying.


Good stuff....


----------



## Sonal

Or you could just say "comma splice" and "missing apostrophe" and shorten your list to 2 things.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Or you could just say "comma splice" and "missing apostrophe" and shorten your list to 2 things.


True, but I am methodical by nature.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Night all: Say Don, I thought I'd post a little something to drive you crazy:
> 
> 
> Find the error, its impossible
> 
> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20
> 
> Did you know that 80% of UCDS students could not find the error above?


Hi Rp! How's the braising coming along in Windsor? Smelling like a rose? 

As for your riddle! 

Since it's impossible, then there's no error! This implies there's no error in the number sequence and the error is in fact in the word sequence. As Sonal so eloquently stated, the fractured sentence needs a comma splice and an apostrophe, and additionally it needs a period. 

Is this it Rp?


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> . I ' .


Since it's impossible, then there's no error! This implies there's no error in the number sequence and the error is in fact in the word sequence. As Sonal so eloquently stated, the fractured sentence needs a comma splice and an apostrophe, and additionally it needs a period. 
[/QUOTE]
This was what I came up with too.
And a personal one to. Solving the riddle got me late fixing Aiofe up
in the morning to go to playschool. 
So that was one more added error to the riddle. :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Night all: Say Don, I thought I'd post a little something to drive you crazy:
> 
> 
> Find the error, its impossible
> 
> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20
> 
> Did you know that 80% of UCDS students could not find the error above?


The grammar distracts, but it's the logic that fails.
Good one Rp!


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

A nice day, but a wee bit overcast.
Going to playschool with Liam now, and the to 
the doctor so they can check Ciarán's eye which
has been red for a long time. I also need to see
the doctor, but more on that later.
Have a great day.
.......................
Rahmat 13 / July 6

_Self-love is a strange trait and the means of the
destruction of many important souls in the world. 
If man be imbued with all good qualities but be 
selfish, all the other virtues will fade or pass away 
and eventually he will grow worse.
'Abdu'l-Bahá

Beware lest ye offend the feelings of anyone, 
or sadden the heart of any person, or move 
the tongue in reproach of and finding fault 
with anybody....
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I hope your visit to the hospital for one and all is successful. How is your arm?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a buffet breakfast for everyone when they rise to face the new day. That way, you may have what you want when you want to eat. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

When I taught on-campus, I would give that number sequence and directions to my students, asking them to find the grammatical and numberical miscues in what I had on the board. Few, if any, found both. I would watch them go nuts trying to figure it out.

To be fair, when I first was presented with this during my doctoral program, I only got the grammatical miscues. I never saw the numerical miscue.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.

The arm is so so, but it might be due to it still being swollen.
The doctors appointment went fine and I got a referral to the
hospital consultant, so we will see.

I don't have internet at the moment, for some reason, so I'm 
just logging in via my mobile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your arm, Caman. Will you be starting any physio soon?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán. I can't dally today as I have much to do, but if you rode your bike to school as a youngster there is an interesting tale on that practice today on SAP.

Our oven in our ceramic topped stove quit working about 10 days back and a replacement stove is being delivered some time between 8:00 and noon today so I must be done early.

Today I also get to meet eMacMan from southern Alberta who is arriving to pick up my eMac and take home with him at 2:00 p.m. His machine died and he likes them so much I gave him mine as I had not used it since I bought a new Mac Mini three years ago.

Later.


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Rp! How's the braising coming along in Windsor? Smelling like a rose?
> 
> As for your riddle!
> 
> Since it's impossible, then there's no error! This implies there's no error in the number sequence and the error is in fact in the word sequence. As Sonal so eloquently stated, the fractured sentence needs a comma splice and an apostrophe, and additionally it needs a period.
> 
> Is this it Rp?


Exactly!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Never had to ride my bike to school since I lived so close, but that article shows how foolish some people can be these days. I liked the final "Beware" pic. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Will be hot again here today. I'm thinking we'll take Cruzer to the beach in Pickering where it will be about 10 degrees cooler. If it get too hot we will take him to the mall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Yes, that is a good idea for Cruzer, along with lots of water.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, sun is out, but thunder and lightening are the big threat again today, yesterday had to put on a warm jacket as it was cool and the wind was up.... 

Nice of you to give out your Mac, Don, I am sure it will be well loved and appreciated... :clap:

Tell him to be aware that we have some nasty weather for this afternoon... good luck with your stove, did you think of a gas stove since you have to replace? They are the best to cook on... food does taste different when cooked over gas... I have a friend who wants gas but her husband won't allow it... and he can't cook!

So she has a very fancy electric but it is so computerized it drives her nuts! :lmao:

Anyhow, thanks a million for brekkie Marc, sure do love a buffet... 
Caman, raise that arm to keep the swelling down, like over your head raising... 

drive safely today, and I don't want your heat Rp, but a bit would be nicer than this.. 
Can't put the winter dud's away... yet!! Have fun with Cruzer at the beach, or the mall...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. While we don't have any natural gas here in NL, we do have propane, and we are changing over to propane from an electric stove top. We will still have an electric oven, but the range top will be gas .................... once the kitchen gets done, sometime by the end of July .............. we hope.

So, how are you today?


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Nice of you to give out your Mac, Don, I am sure it will be well loved and appreciated... :clap:
> 
> Tell him to be aware that we have some nasty weather for this afternoon... good luck with your stove, did you think of a gas stove since you have to replace? They are the best to cook on... food does taste different when cooked over gas... I have a friend who wants gas but her husband won't allow it... and he can't cook!
> 
> So she has a very fancy electric but it is so computerized it drives her nuts! :lmao:


No Leslie, I do not like gas stoves at all. I cook a lot and they tend to cook too fast and I burn way to many things. Ditto for the gas stove in the motor home, I don't like it one bit either, never mind what they do to the paint in a kitchen too.

As for the eMac, I figured it better being used by someone who appreciates it than gathering dust in my basement. It has low hours and should do Bob for years.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Leslie, I do not like gas stoves at all. I cook a lot and they tend to cook too fast and I burn way to many things. Ditto for the gas stove in the motor home, I don't like it one bit either, never mind what they do to the paint in a kitchen too.
> 
> As for the eMac, I figured it better being used by someone who appreciates it than gathering dust in my basement. It has low hours and should do Bob for years.


I'm with you, Don, but I have held out for electric stoves for all the time Deborah has been here. Now, with the new kitchen, we agreed upon a gas range top and an electric oven.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. While we don't have any natural gas here in NL, we do have propane, and we are changing over to propane from an electric stove top. We will still have an electric oven, but the range top will be gas .................... once the kitchen gets done, sometime by the end of July .............. we hope.
> 
> So, how are you today?


You will love the stovetop Marc, but be aware they cook much faster, (no pre heat needed) instant heat, less time to cook, and when you turn it off, it is off, no lingering heat, (in the pan,,, yes) but things will be done in half the time... so you have to keep an eye out!! I have used propane whenever I could back east, and took awhile to find a place for gas, I wouldn't trade it back unless I had no choice... I have an old Enterprise, made in St John NB. many years ago, the gas man said there is nothing wrong with this stove, as long as it is working keep it, it was one of the best ever made, that's why they are no longer in business, the stoves were too good... he changed the fittings for the new regulations, and told me to save my money. I mostly use it for the stovetop, I don't do a lot of baking, but boy does it do up a turkey in fine style... :lmao:

There is a reason all restaurants use gas... speed is only one ...


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> No Leslie, I do not like gas stoves at all. I cook a lot and they tend to cook too fast and I burn way to many things. Ditto for the gas stove in the motor home, I don't like it one bit either, never mind what they do to the paint in a kitchen too.
> 
> As for the eMac, I figured it better being used by someone who appreciates it than gathering dust in my basement. It has low hours and should do Bob for years.


Well I have to admit, if you are cooking with gas you have to pay attention, (or use a timer!) they do cook fast ... but what do you mean about what it does to the paint? I have not had a problem, since I wipe down my kitchen ceiling to floor at least 3 times a year, and the easy places almost every day, I am not sure what you mean, I have never had any problem with the paint... do you mean blistering and such? 

However there are those who like gas and those that don't... this is just my personal preference... Viva la differance!!


----------



## SINC

Leslie, our kitchen is stark white everywhere with black appliances. Gas stoves yellow the white paint on the walls and ceilings very quickly. It is a constant battle as you cannot scrub off the yellow stains they leave on white paint. The only option is to repaint annually. You either don't have white walls and ceilings or it happens so gradually you don't notice it.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, our kitchen is stark white everywhere with black appliances. Gas stoves yellow the white paint on the walls and ceilings very quickly. It is a constant battle as you cannot scrub off the yellow stains they leave on white paint. The only option is to repaint annually. You either don't have white walls and ceilings or it happens so gradually you don't notice it.


Ok I get it, but I have only a white ceiling and trim, but since I use bleach or Oxy in the water, it seems to do a good job keeping the slight gas colouring at bay, an all white kitchen would be a chore to scrub down every day...


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, this is what my wife tells me. So, I guess I am going to have to relearn how to cook some of the favorite meals I make during the week for our family. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Research Report 2010

Check out pages 16 and 17. Look familiar?????????


----------



## SINC

Yep, I see someone I know. Nice presentation, congrats.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a unique way to highlight researchers at MUN. I like the writeup on page 15 as well. A great many faculty members at MUN were highlighted with different movies as well. A unique concept.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Fear is but a wall of illusion to that which will make you happy." Thus, "we have nothing to fear but fear itself" .................... and doxies.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

That's a very cool and creative way to write that report up Marc - I love it! Congratulations! 

Like Leslie, I prefer a gas stove - the newer ones supposedly don't yellow the paint or leave a film on the walls like the old style did. The ceramic topped ones are oh so much easier to clean though. I do miss that. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon ...have fun meeting up with eMacMan! 

Caman - Hope the soreness leaves your arm quickly. How is the physio going?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. 

"That's a very cool and creative way to write that report up Marc - I love it! Congratulations! " It was not my idea. Each year, the Research Report has a theme, and this year's theme was matching the prof and his/her research with a movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

They're back ...................

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - Whales breaching near St. John's


----------



## Sonal

The dream house in my head has a gas stove... not possible in the condo I live in, but one day. Though the many variations of the dream kitchens I have come up with are stark white.

Loved the report, Marc. Very creative.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The dream house in my head has a gas stove... not possible in the condo I live in, but one day. Though the many variations of the dream kitchens I have come up with are stark white.
> 
> Loved the report, Marc. Very creative.


Evening, Sonal. Our colors throughout the house are selected by Deborah. She has good taste when it comes to color, furniture .............. husbands. :lmao::love2:

Yes, it was creative. I had nothing to do with it, however. All I did was to be selected to represent the Faculty of Education, and to have a photographer move me about the room like a chess piece. There was hundreds of shots taken in the hour I was there. This was what he chose.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Research Report 2010
> 
> Check out pages 16 and 17. Look familiar?????????


How refreshing to see a novel presentation. Congrats once again Marc


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, my wife and I thought the Research 2010 was very very clever, please pass along my congrats to whom ever created this, it is excellent!

Question for you. I am in a course and am having a "discussion" on the validity of Wikipedia as a reference in academic papers. My position is that, since entries can be subject to edit by potentially questionable authors, it should never be used as an authoritative reference. The leader's position is it's fine and quotes the fact that it is widely used. Thoughts...


----------



## SINC

RP, I know you didn't ask for my opinion, but since I use Wikipedia quite a bit, I thought I might throw in my two cents worth.

I have found Wiki to be reliable most of the time and sometimes, it adds surprising detail that no other source had considered or added. That said, I would never depend on Wiki as gospel. I feel it has much to offer, keeping in mind that it is open to "interpretation" if you will.

Using it as part of one's research is reasonable, but I would back up my assumptions with a tighter source as a firm reference.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> How refreshing to see a novel presentation. Congrats once again Marc


Thank you, Ann. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, my wife and I thought the Research 2010 was very very clever, please pass along my congrats to whom ever created this, it is excellent!
> 
> Question for you. I am in a course and am having a "discussion" on the validity of Wikipedia as a reference in academic papers. My position is that, since entries can be subject to edit by potentially questionable authors, it should never be used as an authoritative reference. The leader's position is it's fine and quotes the fact that it is widely used. Thoughts...


Thank you, Rp. Yes, it was a unique theme. I least I did not have to wear any costume.

I agree that a Wikipedia reference is not an "authoritative reference". I tell my students that they can use it for their D2L postings, but not for their papers or their final. Something being "widely utilized" does not make it accurate. I use it for a quick check on something (e.g., What was the count on Dale Mitchell when Larsen struck him out in the '56 World Series?"), but there is nothing academic about this finding.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> RP, I know you didn't ask for my opinion, but since I use Wikipedia quite a bit, I thought I might throw in my two cents worth.
> 
> I have found Wiki to be reliable most of the time and sometimes, it adds surprising detail that no other source had considered or added. That said, I would never depend on Wiki as gospel. I feel it has much to offer, keeping in mind that it is open to "interpretation" if you will.
> 
> Using it as part of one's research is reasonable, but I would back up my assumptions with a tighter source as a firm reference.


Thanks Don, I think it may be an interesting start, but not as a final position. I'm taking a media and marketing course which is centred on creating a blog. My concern is that our society still hold written work to a higher standard and that any blog entry needs to be accurate, or what's the point, it reduces peoples efforts to old wives tales and rumours. Not everyone, I'm sure, not everyone takes the time you do to ensure their sources, references and quotes are credible.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Using it as part of one's research is reasonable, but I would back up my assumptions with a tighter source as a firm reference. " Don, I strongly agree with this point. It starts off an academic search, but is not the final source of info.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Not everyone, I'm sure, not everyone takes the time you do to ensure their sources, references and quotes are credible. " Rp, sad, but all too true these days.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Not everyone, I'm sure, not everyone takes the time you do to ensure their sources, references and quotes are credible.


I never do enough research Rp, as witnessed by the thread I started today on back to the future dates. I got that from a friend in the radio news game and assumed he had done his homework. The result of course was that I wound up with egg on my face for not even being suspicious enough to check Wiki.

Readers Digest version: I was had by my own gullibility. Thankfully, Elaine tipped me off and I was able to save some face by admitting the error.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting late, so I guess it is a good time to pull the pin. Over the Hump Day Breakfast tomorrow, so come early and come hungry. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, this is what my wife tells me. So, I guess I am going to have to relearn how to cook some of the favorite meals I make during the week for our family. Such is Life.


Not as hard as you think, and I bet you will get an extra 10 min to sleep and still have brekki on time before work!! 



Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sonal. Our colors throughout the house are selected by Deborah. She has good taste when it comes to color, furniture .............. husbands. :lmao::love2:
> 
> Yes, it was creative. I had nothing to do with it, however. All I did was to be selected to represent the Faculty of Education, and to have a photographer move me about the room like a chess piece. There was hundreds of shots taken in the hour I was there. This was what he chose.


Looks like he has chosen the right photo for the job! Looks great, what a wonderful presentation... the rest of the book is interesting too, (I sneaked a peek!! )



Sonal said:


> The dream house in my head has a gas stove... not possible in the condo I live in, but one day. Though the many variations of the dream kitchens I have come up with are stark white.
> 
> Loved the report, Marc. Very creative.


You are correct, the old stoves (like mine) do have a yellowing effect, from the pilot lights, (you can keep it a bay) but the new ones have a different kind of start 
(pezioid )sp) and there is no pilot light, I have looked at these and drooled, they had one in Sears a few years ago and it had the gas range and a convection oven... talk about the best of both worlds!! I just don't do enough cooking / baking to justify it, but when I win the lottery it will be one of the first purchases... after a car... :lmao:

You would probably be interested to read about colour therapy Sonal, soft muted almost white's in shades of cream do not jar the senses like stark white...(unless you have a tiny kitchen like I had in BC, (galley with (old dark) wood cabinets no less , in an apartment... it was awful, you could cook on one side turn 1/2 turn and there was the fridge!! and the rest of the apt was huge... ):lmao: could barely make toast, and my roomie was a Macrobiotic teacher, something was always on the go... (usually me, out the door! :lmao:
One thing I am glad I did here was replace that stainless sink with a nice white one, it always looks clean, and very easy to keep ... I should have done it 10 years ago, but they didn't have these type then...


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I never do enough research Rp, as witnessed by the thread I started today on back to the future dates. I got that from a friend in the radio news game and assumed he had done his homework. The result of course was that I wound up with egg on my face for not even being suspicious enough to check Wiki.
> 
> Readers Digest version: I was had by my own gullibility. Thankfully, Elaine tipped me off and I was able to save some face by admitting the error.


Shhh, Don. That was just between you and me. 

Speaking of stoves, or ranges, or whatever you like to call them (they're called 'cookers' in the UK ...), I grew up with a gas cook top and a separate electric wall oven, and have always missed the instantaneous heat of gas for the cooktop. So when we renovated our kitchen our plan was to have a 'gas range' with a convection oven - what is called 'dual fuel'. Someday soon ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have an Over the Hump Day Breakfast ready when you are up and about .............. or we could deliver it to you at bedside if you want to lounge around. Your choice. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Looks like he has chosen the right photo for the job! Looks great, what a wonderful presentation... the rest of the book is interesting too, (I sneaked a peek!! )" Leslie, when they told me that the theme would be movies, and that they would then try to match a movie with my sort of research, I had my doubts. Still, as you go through the report, you are able to see the creativity of the photographs and the selection of the movie to go with the person and his/her picture.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for brekkie. I can use a bite after getting SAP online for the day. No Camán yet? That is odd indeed.

You just have to see the video on SAP today of a Mercedes SLS Rollover filmed in BC. Very cool.

Now, I am off to work, later . . .


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Sitting at the E&R at the local hospital, waiting to see a doctor.
Nothing serious, but something that need to be checked out.
Didn't really have time for this, but at least I got two pages down 
on the book. Aiofe will mss her party at 2PM, but they said that
they will trow her a party in August before she finished at the playschool.
the kids are supposedly tidying up at home, and I really hope so.
If it doesn't look nice I will not be able to let it.
I haven't read all the previous post, so I'm sorry if I'm missing out on 
nice supportive comments to ye. I will do better. 
........
Rahmat 14 / July 7

_O thou who dost believe in the Unity of God!
Know verily nothing will benefit a person save the love of the Merciful One. 
Nothing illuminates a man’s heart save the radiance which shines forth from 
the Kingdom of God! Put away every thought and doubtful mentioning and 
keep thy thoughts entirely on that which uplifts man to the heaven of the gift 
of God and that which causes every bird that belongs to the Kingdom to soar 
unto the incomparable realms, the center of everlasting grandeur in this world.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Caman.

Good luck with this hospital visit, Caman. I trust nothing is problematic. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Hope things are not too serious Caman.

Sonal, I just heard on 680 that the temp with the humidex at the corner of Y&E is currently 50C...... does that seem right to you? I find that hard to believe.

Morning Marc and Don.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Morning all: Hope things are not too serious Caman.
> 
> Sonal, I just heard on 680 that the temp with the humidex at the corner of Y&E is currently 50C...... does that seem right to you? I find that hard to believe.
> 
> Morning Marc and Don.


I'd believe it, though I will be heading there pretty soon and will tell you first-hand.

I don't normally turn the A/C on in my condo, which is by the lake (and frequently cooler) so this morning when I woke up and checked the temperature in my place it was over 30C... so high that it was off the charts.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Morning all: Hope things are not too serious Caman.
> 
> Sonal, I just heard on 680 that the temp with the humidex at the corner of Y&E is currently 50C...... does that seem right to you? I find that hard to believe.
> 
> Morning Marc and Don.


Morning All,
Caman I hope you are not at the hospital for anything serious?? Don't worry about the housework, I have learned it waits for you and is very patient! :lmao:

Rp...50C?? that could set the blood to boil couldn't it? Darn close...hopefully it is a meltdown of the mechanism... I will keep the cool sometimes wintery feel to our present weather.. best to stay indoors near a fan... 

Marc, thanks for the eats, I will grab some on my way out, coffee this AM thanks! 

Have a good day everyone...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp, Sonal and Leslie.

50C with the humidex??? Those are the sorts of temps they sometimes get in India that cause all the deaths.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for Breakfast Marc. Kacey will have a special Birthday bagel with cream cheese and a candle on top!

Rp - Wow! If that heat is accurate, all of you Ontarians need to be cautious today! . That is serious heat. When it got that hot in Houston, advisories were common - stay indoors, drink plenty of fluids and if you didn't have a/c, fill your bathtub with cool water to cool off in. 

Caman - Hope the hospital visit quickly takes care of the issue and that you return to a lovely clean home. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. Hope your weather is great - Ours looks nice.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - Off to check out SAP soon. Hope your weather is great - Ours looks nice.


Don't miss the Mercedes roll over video shot in BC. It's really cool.


----------



## macdoodle

Ottawa Man has posted some serious weather 'record breakers' they are having there on 'our' weather channel ...

It is seriously hot in central Canada.... hopefully there are no fatalities from it.... my husband died in such weather, 104F with a 92% humidity... so be careful!


----------



## friend

Back from the hospital.
All well, so it seems. I have a large varicose vein in my hmmm.... 
man stuff area, :lmao:
and I'm careful anything like that. I would never chance it. You never know,
It could be malignant. They are just going to do an ultra sound to make sure.
Anyway, I manage to write quite a bit whilst waiting, so time not waisted.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Ottawa Man has posted some serious weather 'record breakers' they are having there on 'our' weather channel ...
> 
> It is seriously hot in central Canada.... hopefully there are no fatalities from it.... my husband died in such weather, 104F with a 92% humidity... so be careful!


Are you a widow?
I missed that, sorry. How long ago was that?


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Are you a widow?
> I missed that, sorry. How long ago was that?


Yes, I am, and have been since I was 26 years old! we had 3 sons...


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Back from the hospital.
> All well, so it seems. I have a large varicose vein in my hmmm....
> man stuff area, :lmao:
> and I'm careful anything like that. I would never chance it. You never know,
> It could be malignant. They are just going to do an ultra sound to make sure.
> Anyway, I manage to write quite a bit whilst waiting, so time not waisted.


Good luck with your tests, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Ottawa Man has posted some serious weather 'record breakers' they are having there on 'our' weather channel ...
> 
> It is seriously hot in central Canada.... hopefully there are no fatalities from it.... my husband died in such weather, 104F with a 92% humidity... so be careful!


Did not know this about your husband, Leslie. Sorry to hear about this tragic loss.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Did not know this about your husband, Leslie. Sorry to hear about this tragic loss.


Indeed. And 26 years is a long time. 

You need a few of these:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Indeed. And 26 years is a long time.
> 
> You need a few of these:


Agreed. A group hug by all of us to all the single moms .... and dads, here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Are you a widow?
> I missed that, sorry. How long ago was that?





friend said:


> Indeed. And 26 years is a long time.
> It is actually 40 years ago... July..28th,1970 he was 28 years old...
> You need a few of these:





Dr.G. said:


> Agreed. A group hug by all of us to all the single moms .... and dads, here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


Thanks for the hugs... I can use all I can get these days!!  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks for the hugs... I can use all I can get these days!!  :lmao:


It must have been hard on you, Leslie. Still, you were strong for your boys.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Thanks for the hugs... I can use all I can get these days!!  :lmao:


Unfortunately all I can offer a nice Lady these days, being married and all.  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Unfortunately all I can offer a nice Lady these days, being married and all.  :lmao:


Same here, Caman. Still, friendship, even from afar, helps in difficult times. I know it did when my daughter died a couple of years ago.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, Caman. Still, friendship, even from afar, helps in difficult times. I know it did when my daughter died a couple of years ago.


Indeed. Friendship is a superior relationship in many ways.
It doesn't limit the number of participants, nor create the same feelings of 
ownership or jealousy. That is also why I'm so happy that Anna is my best friend,
not just my wife. And she want me to have more friends then I have. Not bad eh. :clap: :love2:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, Caman. Still, friendship, even from afar, helps in difficult times. I know it did when my daughter died a couple of years ago.


Indeed. Friendship is a superior relationship in many ways.
It doesn't limit the number of participants, nor create the same feelings of 
ownership or jealousy. That is also why I'm so happy that Anna is my best friend,
not just my wife. And she encourages me to have more friends.(I don't have many) 
Not bad eh. :clap: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Indeed. Friendship is a superior relationship in many ways.
> It doesn't limit the number of participants, nor create the same feelings of
> ownership or jealousy. That is also why I'm so happy that Anna is my best friend,
> not just my wife. And she encourages me to have more friends.(I don't have many)
> Not bad eh. :clap: :love2:


Interesting point, Caman, in that Deborah is my best friend and also encourages me to make more friends. Sadly, many of my friends I have made in my many years here at Memorial have either moved away or died. Such is Life.


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Yes, I am, and have been since I was 26 years old! we had 3 sons...


I am sorry to learn this part of your history Leslie. I'll add to the hugs being dispensed. 



friend said:


> Indeed. Friendship is a superior relationship in many ways.
> It doesn't limit the number of participants, nor create the same feelings of
> ownership or jealousy. That is also why I'm so happy that Anna is my best friend,
> not just my wife. And she encourages me to have more friends.(I don't have many)
> Not bad eh. :clap: :love2:





Dr.G. said:


> Interesting point, Caman, in that Deborah is my best friend and also encourages me to make more friends. Sadly, many of my friends I have made in my many years here at Memorial have either moved away or died. Such is Life.


I agree Marc and Caman, a good friend is a good friend, whether near or far.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I agree Marc and Caman, a good friend is a good friend, whether near or far." Very true, Kim. Very true. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> I am sorry to learn this part of your history Leslie. I'll add to the hugs being dispensed.
> I agree Marc and Caman, a good friend is a good friend, whether near or far.





Dr.G. said:


> "I agree Marc and Caman, a good friend is a good friend, whether near or far." Very true, Kim. Very true. Paix, mon amie.


That why a meeting place like this forum also is precious.
We might be far apart in distance, but our hearts meet on the screen.  :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That why a meeting place like this forum also is precious.
> We might be far apart in distance, but our hearts meet on the screen.  :love2:


A fine sentiment, Caman. Amazing to think of the distance in miles/kilometers between you and me, and then between you and whomever is the furthest west here in The Shang.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> A fine sentiment, Caman. Amazing to think of the distance in miles/kilometers between you and me, and then between you and whomever is the furthest west here in The Shang.


This is why I try to encourage folks to be grateful for those in their lives, to appreciate that they are still there for us, it is a mighty bumpy road when you are dragging along by yourself... since I had no siblings there were some days I really could have used a couple... 

but those who are so fortunate to have a partner, please don't forget to thank them for being in your life, I see so many, disgruntled with things of no consequence, whining over nothing, it makes me angry, and sad at the same time... 

I do try to count my blessings and be grateful for them, and that includes all of you here, it is so nice to hear the opinions and chatter about your day... we may be miles apart, but in many ways we are closer than a lot of families I know... and this makes me grateful, every day... 

I raise my cup to you all in the Shang, where there is no un-legitimate complaining, or nasty words, and hateful attitudes seen on other sites, HEAR HEAR.. give a cheer!
And many thanks for your friendships and hugs.... :clap:

Making rice for dinner with shrimp and scallops .... anyone interested??

BTW... if you are feeling the heat, eat long grain brown rice, it cools the internal organs of the body .... (long days - long rice, short days- short rice )


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> This is why I try to encourage folks to be grateful for those in their lives, to appreciate that they are still there for us, it is a mighty bumpy road when you are dragging along by yourself... since I had no siblings there were some days I really could have used a couple...
> 
> but those who are so fortunate to have a partner, please don't forget to thank them for being in your life, I see so many, disgruntled with things of no consequence, whining over nothing, it makes me angry, and sad at the same time...
> 
> I do try to count my blessings and be grateful for them, and that includes all of you here, it is so nice to hear the opinions and chatter about your day... we may be miles apart, but in many ways we are closer than a lot of families I know... and this makes me grateful, every day...
> 
> I raise my cup to you all in the Shang, where there is no un-legitimate complaining, or nasty words, and hateful attitudes seen on other sites, HEAR HEAR.. give a cheer!
> And many thanks for your friendships and hugs.... :clap:
> 
> Making rice for dinner with shrimp and scallops .... anyone interested??
> 
> BTW... if you are feeling the heat, eat long grain brown rice, it cools the internal organs of the body .... (long days - long rice, short days- short rice )



An excellent sentiment expressed, Leslie. I feel honored to have the likes of you as a friend. 

I am reading "Tuedays with Morrie" right now, which is similar to your expressed thoughts. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Why, thank you Marc, ...hmmm, Tuesdays with Morrie, seems I read that a long time ago, it was a movie with Jack Lemmon also... yes? 
I enjoyed both but the book is always better, keeps the imagination alive...


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> I raise my cup to you all in the Shang


And we to you Leslie.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Why, thank you Marc, ...hmmm, Tuesdays with Morrie, seems I read that a long time ago, it was a movie with Jack Lemmon also... yes?
> I enjoyed both but the book is always better, keeps the imagination alive...


Yes, it was the movie with JL and it is based on the book.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Night, Caman. I shall tip a cup of coffee in your honor, since I still have a night of grading to do. Speak with you in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting point, Caman, in that Deborah is my best friend and also encourages me to make more friends. Sadly, many of my friends I have made in my many years here at Memorial have either moved away or died. Such is Life.


Evening everybody.

I hear you Marc. It sure is difficult to lose friends who have either moved away and especially those who have died.... especially a very close best friend..


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Evening everybody.
> 
> I hear you Marc. It sure is difficult to lose friends who have either moved away and especially those who have died.... especially a very close best friend..


Evening, Sharon. All too true. Even here in The Shang it is hard to suddenly realize that persons who were active posters are no longer posting, such as Peter Scharman, Minnes (Mark), jeac5 (Jean), Moscool (Francois), lotus (Lois), MasterBlaster (Garett), et al. Such is Life, even here in The Shang.


----------



## Rps

Having been there more times than I would like Sharon, the key is to understand the blessing that you've received in having someone that you care that much about. Not all do and that, to me, is the definition of loneliness. This is especially important if your best friend has past on [ mortal or social ] but we often try to either hid our feelings or try to blot them out, what you want to do is remember and rejoice the relationship, instead we almost act as if that person never existed. Which I personally believe is the greater crime, it's like their life and your friendship had no value, when we should al rejoice that it did.


----------



## Dr.G.

"This is especially important if your best friend has past on [ mortal or social ] but we often try to either hid our feelings or try to blot them out, what you want to do is remember and rejoice the relationship, instead we almost act as if that person never existed. Which I personally believe is the greater crime, it's like their life and your friendship had no value, when we should al rejoice that it did." An excellent point, Rp. I had such a friend pass away this winter, and I still talk of him to my wife, who never met him, just to keep his memory alive in my own mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

"When we think of friends, and call their faces out of the shadows, and their voices out of the echoes that faint along the corridors of memory, and do it without knowing why save that we love to do it, we content ourselves that that friendship is a Reality, and not a Fancy--that it is builded upon a rock, and not upon the sands that dissolve away with the ebbing tides and carry their monuments with them." Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin and call it a day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

It was a year ago now that I was visiting my best friend in hospital. In spite of all they could do, we lost him to lung disease. He was my best camping buddy and I miss him to this day, but he would be the first to tell me, nay order me, to enjoy life and carry on, so I do. A true friend is hard to find and even harder to lose.


----------



## Rps

How true Don,.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Having been there more times than I would like Sharon, the key is to understand the blessing that you've received in having someone that you care that much about. Not all do and that, to me, is the definition of loneliness. This is especially important if your best friend has past on [ mortal or social ] but we often try to either hid our feelings or try to blot them out, what you want to do is remember and rejoice the relationship, instead we almost act as if that person never existed. Which I personally believe is the greater crime, it's like their life and your friendship had no value, when we should al rejoice that it did.


Yes, this is most true, this is why I love to see that the passing of a soul is now celebrating a life... doesn't mean you don't care, won't miss them, but that you were happy you shared some of your life with them, and you were glad to have known them, had them in your life, no matter how long.... someone always leaves a memory in your heart, and when you recall it, it shows respect and love for your association... these are the footprints of love... 



SINC said:


> It was a year ago now that I was visiting my best friend in hospital. In spite of all they could do, we lost him to lung disease. He was my best camping buddy and I miss him to this day, but he would be the first to tell me, nay order me, to enjoy life and carry on, so I do. A true friend is hard to find and even harder to lose.


Ahh, truer words were never spoken...


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Going in a minute to the hospital to have physiotherapy.
We will see if she thinks there have been improvement to the elbow.
...............
Rahmat 15 / July 8

_Humility exalteth man to the heaven of glory and
power, whilst pride abaseth him to the depths of
wretchedness and degradation.
Bahá'u'lláh

And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be abased;
and he that shall humble himself shall be exalted.
Matthew 23:12_


----------



## friend

Marc: I just read the article in The Shining.
Great stuff, congrats. :clap:
Deborah and your son (forgot his name, sorry) must be proud of you.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, you're up bright and early while we prepare to go to bed.


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Caman,
Hope all is well with your elbow, now it is my turn to say goodnight... see you in 'my' morning, your late afternoon... I think... what is the time difference to Alberta?
Anyhow, will check in and let us know what they said... just finished watching a couple of great documentaries on Buddhism and the ancient healing of body mind and spirit, (Blue Buddha) followed by the practice and loss in Russia of this incredible healing and how it has been allowed back into Russia but they do not allow the 'mind /spirit' part, only the body, as they do in western medicine... it was most fascinating ... there is a Llama who does the complete procedure living on the outskirts of the city, and he is teaching his nephew, he has a woman who had a stroke and was told by Dr's she would be a cripple all her life and would never talk or walk again, she was not allowed to consult with the Llama in hospital (he was not allowed in) so had to wait to go home for treatment, she is now walking and talking, and a lot of the nerve damage has been repaired... he feels had he been able to treat her in the hospital it would be more complete... his hope is that the good things of western medicine and the practice of his medicine could work harmoniously for the good of all... alas, not all western Dr's would agree... 
but I think I would have more faith in the Llama... having been told I would never walk again after I broke my back... (well they did give me a 20% chance) didn't believe it for a minute... thank goodness!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Marc: I just read the article in The Shining.
> Great stuff, congrats. :clap:
> Deborah and your son (forgot his name, sorry) must be proud of you.


Thank you, Caman. Yes, Deborah and Stephen are proud of me .......... I hope.

Good luck with your physio. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall have a buffet-style breakfast ready for you all when you rise to face Thursday. We could call this "Thursdays with Markie" ........... but that would be a rip off of "Tuesdays with Morrie". So, I shall just make it a point to have freshly brewed tea and coffee ready throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, I have always been interested in Buddhism and their approach to life and the human body/spirit.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc ..... I think it's time I learned to like iced coffee......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Only 11C here this morning, so regular coffee is fine today. Warmer weather where you are, so I guess I could start making ice tea and coffee as well.

How are your wife and Cruzer making out in this heat? And you as well?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, it is deadly here. Both just sat in the basement, too beat to move. Hopefully only a day or two and we can get a break............... looks like Mall weather today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, it is deadly here. Both just sat in the basement, too beat to move. Hopefully only a day or two and we can get a break............... looks like Mall weather today.


I feel for the two of them, Rp. The humidity is what is brutal in these situations. As well, if you are in an area of smog then that just compounds the misery. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, another hot one here to at 29° today. SAP is up with a story with a twist that a BC study has shown that cyclists wearing helmets are more prone to head injuries than those who don't wear them. And a cute little mouse by ace photographer Al Popil.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> what is the time difference to Alberta?


Leslie, the time difference from Alberta to Sweden is +8 hours, so when posting this at 6:02 a.m., it is 2:02 p.m. there.


----------



## Rps

Don the mouse is cute, the camel spider not so much....................


----------



## Cameo

Hi ,

I spent the morning the other day taming this little guy - took awhile to get him to realize the noise from the shutter wasn't something that was going to pop up and get him, but once he realized nothing happened then he posed quite willingly for me.


----------



## SINC

Great shots Jeanne. If you email me the originals, I will use them on SAP:

mybirdie at telus.net


----------



## SINC

Can someone please do me a favour and check the "Canadians Don't Want Iggy" thread to see if my last post shows up?

I posted new stats and I cannot see the post, nor the second post I tried to make. The thread however shows up as a new post with my name on it in the menu for Everything Else, eh?

I have restarted and repaired permissions to no avail. Last post I can see if from bryanc for whatever reason.


----------



## MLeh

Very weird Don - it shows up in the list as having a new post, but when I open the thread the last post I see is from bryanc in November.

Edit: just checked it again, and now you've got two posts there showing the graph. 

Weird.


----------



## SINC

Ah, thanks Elaine, so it's not my computer after all.


----------



## SINC

And another weird thing is that every thread I have already visited this morning keeps showing up as unread in bold type in the menus. I have alerted the mods as some glitch may be the cause of all this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I spent the morning the other day taming this little guy - took awhile to get him to realize the noise from the shutter wasn't something that was going to pop up and get him, but once he realized nothing happened then he posed quite willingly for me.
> View attachment 15081
> 
> View attachment 15077
> 
> View attachment 15078
> 
> View attachment 15079
> 
> View attachment 15080


Great natural shots, Jeanne. It does look like he is trained and posting for the camera.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Say Don, I just came from the Iggy thread and I don't see any graph, and the posts are all dated 2009, and I've posted this after Elaine, so do you think its a software issue with our computers???????


----------



## SINC

No, Rp, when three different computers show the same issue, it has to be a software glitch on ehMac. I've alerted the mods to the issue.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, I have always been interested in Buddhism and their approach to life and the human body/spirit.


It is a series on the aspects of Buddhism celebrating the birthday of the Dali Llama... it is on Vision tv and is very interesting, another thing to watch for is a movie called 7 Years in Tibet, it is a true story of a mountain climber who meets the Dali Llama when he was a child.... 
It has been said that this will be the last Dali Llama ... the teachings are so ancient, so proven, and so peaceful, Zen is a big part of it also, the aspects to this way of life are incredible... the Dali Llama is a Shaolin Priest , and this is the temple where Kung Fu is taught, but only to those who have respect for the art, it is , like the other martial arts first a healing practice, and second a defense practice... this in it's self is fascinating.. 



Cameo said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I spent the morning the other day taming this little guy - took awhile to get him to realize the noise from the shutter wasn't something that was going to pop up and get him, but once he realized nothing happened then he posed quite willingly for me.
> View attachment 15081
> 
> View attachment 15077
> 
> View attachment 15078
> 
> View attachment 15079
> 
> View attachment 15080


I don't see many chipmunks our her, they are so adorable, he is really being a nice model for you... just don't invite him in... 
Sure are great photos Jeanne, what camera did you use?


----------



## macdoodle

Went to the iggy poll a few min ago, if you 'quote' and post your graph come up fine... 

but to just reply it does not... hmmm


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, Leslie. Here is a favorite Zen poem I have had for awhile.

"Do not go after the past,
Do not lose yourself in the future.
For the past no longer exists,
And the future is not yet here.
By looking deeply at things just as they are,
In this moment, here and now,
The seeker lives calmly and freely.
You should be attentive today,
For waiting until tomorrow is too late.
Death can come and take us by surprise -
How can we gainsay it?
The one who knows
How to live attentively
Night and day
Is the one who knows
The best way to be independent."


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, Leslie. Here is a favorite Zen poem I have had for awhile.
> 
> "Do not go after the past,
> Do not lose yourself in the future.
> For the past no longer exists,
> And the future is not yet here.
> By looking deeply at things just as they are,
> In this moment, here and now,
> The seeker lives calmly and freely.
> You should be attentive today,
> For waiting until tomorrow is too late.
> Death can come and take us by surprise -
> How can we gainsay it?
> The one who knows
> How to live attentively
> Night and day
> Is the one who knows
> The best way to be independent."


This is so true, but hard for the western world to grasp... we cannot get it in our heads that the only moment it time we have is the one we are living right now... so make it count... we are always living in a future that not yet exists, or a past that nothing can change... it is a difficult concept when all around you are on a different schedule of tomorrows and the rush rush of the world... in the western world we are taught it takes a lot of effort to achieve what you want and you have to 'go for it' when if you are mindful and aware, you will see it come to you... meditation and visualization are incredible tools... once you master them... and this too takes time and patience, something we in the west have in short supply... 

I have always told my children and my students.... the loudest voice is a whisper.... 

I love this poem Marc, where did you find it? I will copy it and keep it where it can be read by all who care to ... I also have a fascinating book of Zen sort of a philosophy type book, it is split in half, you open at random the top and then bottom, it gives an often strange offering to mull over for the day... sometimes it makes sense, and sometimes not, but it certainly makes one think ... people love it, and often ask to open it...


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, I think that years ago MacDoc started a thread about Eastern religions. I came across this poem in a google search and liked it. Yes, it is true that many in Western society are in a constant hurry and a state of flux. I have to admit that I am like this, at times, but I still take time to "stop and smell the roses" and to gain a better sense of balance. I try to strive to find some sense of my inner self in this quest for balance. I usually do this when I am gardening. I love working in the soil. I also do this when I am shoveling my driveway. Shoveling snow is a mindless task so it gives me time to think.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, I think that years ago MacDoc started a thread about Eastern religions. I came across this poem in a google search and liked it. Yes, it is true that many in Western society are in a constant hurry and a state of flux. I have to admit that I am like this, at times, but I still take time to "stop and smell the roses" and to gain a better sense of balance. I try to strive to find some sense of my inner self in this quest for balance. I usually do this when I am gardening. I love working in the soil. I also do this when I am shoveling my driveway. Shoveling snow is a mindless task so it gives me time to think.


working the soil is one of the best things to do to stay 'grounded' hands/ feet in soil helps absorb the energy of the earth... it is vibrant and healing at the same time, many times I have had students take off shoes and socks and walk barefoot in the grass, I tell them if they had a beach to walk on, or can just dig a hole in the earth and wiggle their toes in the dirt, mindfully... breathe deeply, they would feel so much better... shoveling snow works too!! :lmao: 

They (most) think I am nuts, but those who try it are surprised after a week or so at the personal changes ... lower BP is one they all mentioned...


----------



## Dr.G.

"working the soil is one of the best things to do to stay 'grounded' hands/ feet in soil helps absorb the energy of the earth... it is vibrant and healing at the same time". So very true, Leslie. I like the feel of grass on my feet and soil on my hands. I don't mind getting dirty. Love working in peat moss into rich topsoil and compost.


----------



## friend

The physio therapist didn't like the slow development and she and the doctor
put me back on the pain killers, so that I can jack up the intensity and frequency
of the training. Bummer. Now my brain is sluggish and full of toffee again. 
And I had just started writing again. Now it's just kjcasdjcdbxcnbjdnxbcn all over the front lobe.
Don't exp.. expe... hope for smart things in my posts for the next week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, re Zen and gardening, underlying the basic simplicity of the Zen-based garden is a highly developed aesthetic with links to Taoist and Zen philosophy, and a practical basis in the context of local climate and geography. This, and raised-bed French Intensive Gardening techniques are two of the ways I try to garden. To get anything to grow here in St.John's, other than dandilions, is difficult.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, re Zen and gardening, underlying the basic simplicity of the Zen-based garden is a highly developed aesthetic with links to Taoist and Zen philosophy, and a practical basis in the context of local climate and geography. This, and raised-bed French Intensive Gardening techniques are two of the ways I try to garden. To get anything to grow here in St.John's, other than dandilions, is difficult.


I don't understand any of that you writeded,
but I like dandelions and ordinary lions as well. 
Oh look, soap bubbles. 
What's in these tablets?  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I don't understand any of that you writeded,
> but I like dandelions and ordinary lions as well.
> Oh look, soap bubbles.
> What's in these tablets?  :lmao:


Afternoon, Caman. How did you physio go? Seems like your meds are working well. 

Zen philosophy is not easy to understand, and I don't profess to have the answers/understanding to all the Zen koans (e.g., "What is the sound made by one hand clapping?" or "What is the sound the full moon's reflection makes upon the surface of a still lake?")


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. How did you physio go? Seems like your meds are working well.
> 
> Zen philosophy is not easy to understand, and I don't profess to have the answers/understanding to all the Zen koans (e.g., "What is the sound made by one hand clapping?" or "What is the sound the full moon's reflection makes upon the surface of a still lake?")


I'm just horsing around a wee bit.
I do not like the effects these painkillers have on my noggin´.
I feel a bit slow and I'm not anyone for the side effects of medical enforced
happiness they bring. I prefer to earn my felicity by hard work and goodly behavior. 

Robert M Pirsig did a interesting amalgamation between Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance in the book by the same name. Read it donkeys years ago, but I really liked it. Have to have a go at it again soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you today? I won't ask about the temps there today.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm just horsing around a wee bit.
> I do not like the effects these painkillers have on my noggin´.
> I feel a bit slow and I'm not anyone for the side effects of medical enforced
> happiness they bring. I prefer to earn my felicity by hard work and goodly behavior.


Caman, I agree with you about the "effects of medical enforced happiness". I never like being out of control of my wits or physical actions.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. How did you physio go? Seems like your meds are working well.
> 
> Zen philosophy is not easy to understand, and I don't profess to have the answers/understanding to all the Zen koans (e.g., "What is the sound made by one hand clapping?" or "What is the sound the full moon's reflection makes upon the surface of a still lake?")


Yes I agree. I have a difficult time with Zen questions ... I think our elected officials have no problem, however. Asking how many tears drops from a butterfly does it take to fill a well ............................. I just look at it and think " too deep for me".....


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you today? I won't ask about the temps there today.


Marc, I actually think I'm getting sick from moving between the extreme heat outside and the extreme A/C in most insides. Truthfully, I prefer the heat.

I took pity on the tenants--everyone got their A/C back today. It's a temporary install, but enough to let people use it and cool down. Let's just hope the power doesn't blow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes I agree. I have a difficult time with Zen questions ... I think our elected officials have no problem, however. Asking how many tears drops from a butterfly does it take to fill a well ............................. I just look at it and think " too deep for me".....


I took a graduate course in Zen philosopy just as an elective. It was the only grade of B that I received in my entire graduate program from my Masters to Doctorate. The prof said that no one who was not a philosophy major or minor could get an "A". That was fine with me since I learned a great deal and the course was free.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, I actually think I'm getting sick from moving between the extreme heat outside and the extreme A/C in most insides. Truthfully, I prefer the heat.
> 
> I took pity on the tenants--everyone got their A/C back today. It's a temporary install, but enough to let people use it and cool down. Let's just hope the power doesn't blow.


I know what you mean, Sonal. I did not use my AC in Georgia all that much, but kept the windows wide open all day.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I know what you mean, Sonal. I did not use my AC in Georgia all that much, but kept the windows wide open all day.


I almost never use A/C. Turned it on in my condo yesterday just to get some of the humidity out... had it up to 25, and when I came home I was cold. 

Our office is the in the basement of my parents' home. My mom sets the A/C so that she will be cool upstairs. Consequently, it's damn chilly down here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I almost never use A/C. Turned it on in my condo yesterday just to get some of the humidity out... had it up to 25, and when I came home I was cold.
> 
> Our office is the in the basement of my parents' home. My mom sets the A/C so that she will be cool upstairs. Consequently, it's damn chilly down here.


When I first moved to Georgia and went from an air conditioned room/building to the outside, where days over 40C with the humidex were quite common for most of July and August, I would get headaches.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, re Zen and gardening, underlying the basic simplicity of the Zen-based garden is a highly developed aesthetic with links to Taoist and Zen philosophy, and a practical basis in the context of local climate and geography. This, and raised-bed French Intensive Gardening techniques are two of the ways I try to garden. To get anything to grow here in St.John's, other than dandilions, is difficult.


You will have to look into Zen gardening Marc, it is dry, or you may prefer mandala painting, beautiful and calming, until you have to return it to the sea.... showing the impermanence of 'things' ... here are a few sites you and others may enjoy... there are lots of videos to see on these subjects ... 

Have you ever thought of bonsai trees? they are so beautiful... not difficult to do, but some of the originals are hundreds of years old... keeping these are also a form of meditation and mindfulness... 

YouTube - Zen Gardens in Kyoto

Japanese rock garden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> When I first moved to Georgia and went from an air conditioned room/building to the outside, where days over 40C with the humidex were quite common for most of July and August, I would get headaches.


I always end up with a headache in AC especially if I have to go to a mall in the summer... (I do my best to not go there!) well, not for long I assure you! 





Sonal said:


> I almost never use A/C. Turned it on in my condo yesterday just to get some of the humidity out... had it up to 25, and when I came home I was cold.
> 
> Our office is the in the basement of my parents' home. My mom sets the A/C so that she will be cool upstairs. Consequently, it's damn chilly down here.


since cool air falls, and hot air rises you will have to keep a sweater in the basement and ice upstairs, a house with a second story is a blessing in the summer, as long as you don't have to sleep upstairs!! XX)

I have always got a cool house in summer, but upstairs is a killer even though the windows are open, but I also keep windows covered the windows are open in the evening when it is cool, and closed around 7am to keep out the heat... 

Thank goodness it is cool in the evening here ...


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> since cool air falls, and hot air rises you will have to keep a sweater in the basement and ice upstairs, a house with a second story is a blessing in the summer, as long as you don't have to sleep upstairs!! XX)
> 
> I have always got a cool house in summer, but upstairs is a killer even though the windows are open, but I also keep windows covered the windows are open in the evening when it is cool, and closed around 7am to keep out the heat...
> 
> Thank goodness it is cool in the evening here ...


It's bizarre... I dress for being outdoors, which is steamy and then I come in and I'm chilly. 

I think I am going to make an excuse to visit my overheated building today just to warm up!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's bizarre... I dress for being outdoors, which is steamy and then I come in and I'm chilly.
> 
> I think I am going to make an excuse to visit my overheated building today just to warm up!


 Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> It's bizarre... I dress for being outdoors, which is steamy and then I come in and I'm chilly.
> 
> I think I am going to make an excuse to visit my overheated building today just to warm up!


I hear you, but do be careful, this is how you can develop a chill and if it goes to a cold, ...well there is nothing worse than a cold in the summer... XX)

But hard to avoid with the extremes of heat you are experiencing, I wear a light sweater indoors, and take it off to go outside... :lmao: works for me!


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM tea time. It is back up to 20C here in St.John's now that the sun is out again. Thus, I shall make some of my homemade ice tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Hot tea for me, thanks.


----------



## friend

I'm feeling sick.
Those friggin´tablets.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> 4PM tea time. It is back up to 20C here in St.John's now that the sun is out again. Thus, I shall make some of my homemade ice tea. Anyone interested?


Tell me, is that a Long Island Ice Tea???????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hot tea for me, thanks.


Coming right up, Sonal. Freshly baked scones as well?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm feeling sick.
> Those friggin´tablets.


Sorry to hear this, Caman. What exactly are you taking?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Sonal. Freshly baked scones as well?


Love one, thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Tell me, is that a Long Island Ice Tea???????????????


It could be. Here is what I would use if this is what you want --

2 cups ice cubes
1 ounce vodka
1 ounce gin
1 ounce white rum
1/2 ounce triple sec
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
1/2 cup herbal tea, or to taste
2 lemon wedges


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Caman. What exactly are you taking?


Some kind of analgesics drug, which apparently has some 
morphine like substance in it. It does not approve with me, nor does
any other drug. I tried pot and weed one or twice as a teen and
I was give ephedrine tablets once by a nurse that lusted after me. :lmao:
None of these did me any good, they just made me feel uneasy.
I can't even take sleeping pills. Paracetamol in lower doses are fine,
but anything else.... Forget it. tptptptp


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> It could be. Here is what I would use if this is what you want --
> 
> 2 cups ice cubes
> 1 ounce vodka
> 1 ounce gin
> 1 ounce white rum
> 1/2 ounce triple sec
> 2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
> 1/2 cup herbal tea, or to taste
> 2 lemon wedges


Great! Let's freeze it on a stick and I'll be right over!!!!!!


----------



## friend

Drinking Schweppes Russchian.
Do ye have it in Canada? It's a slightly bitter fizzy non-alcoholic drink of a pinkish colour.


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> Drinking Schweppes Russchian.
> Do ye have it in Canada? It's a slightly bitter fizzy non-alcoholic drink of a pinkish colour.


Not that I'm aware of Caman, We have Lemon, Cranberry, and Raspberry ginger ales here.
What I really liked was Schweppes Bitter Lemon, but I can't seem to find it anymore.

What I really like is a ginger ale made by a company called Vernor's, it is outstanding.

Marc, is birch beer still big there?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Some kind of analgesics drug, which apparently has some
> morphine like substance in it. It does not approve with me, nor does
> any other drug. I tried pot and weed one or twice as a teen and
> I was give ephedrine tablets once by a nurse that lusted after me. :lmao:
> None of these did me any good, they just made me feel uneasy.
> I can't even take sleeping pills. Paracetamol in lower doses are fine,
> but anything else.... Forget it. tptptptp


Good luck, Caman. Feeling any better now?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great! Let's freeze it on a stick and I'll be right over!!!!!!


A grand idea, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, is birch beer still big there?" As far as I know, Rp, yes it is .............. especially in the summer.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Hot tea for me, thanks.


Me too, it is cooling, believe it or not! 



friend said:


> I'm feeling sick.
> Those friggin´tablets.


Can you not take them? or is it too painful to do the exercises?? Hard when they make you all ga- ga it isn't funny... I have the same reactions to some out there! 



Rps said:


> Not that I'm aware of Caman, We have Lemon, Cranberry, and Raspberry ginger ales here.
> What I really liked was Schweppes Bitter Lemon, but I can't seem to find it anymore.
> 
> What I really like is a ginger ale made by a company called Vernor's, it is outstanding.
> 
> Marc, is birch beer still big there?


My favourite is Schweppes Tonic with Quinine, I add it to juice or anything I am drinking and it does cool you, I am sure there isn't much quinine in it, but it seems to quench the thirst... much nicer than club soda which tastes like bicarbonate of soda to me! 
You can add it to lemon and it is very tasty... I use it in all fruit juices in the summer as I don't like pop that much and this is quite bearable... 



Dr.G. said:


> "Marc, is birch beer still big there?" As far as I know, Rp, yes it is .............. especially in the summer.


UGH! that and ginger beer ... tptptptp :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Schweppes Tonic with Quinine, a bit of lime and some gin, with ice, is a great summertime drink, Leslie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Schweppes Tonic with Quinine, a bit of lime and some gin, with ice, is a great summertime drink, Leslie.


I know, but I don't drink gin..... (anymore)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I know, but I don't drink gin..... (anymore)


Well then, some Schweppes Tonic with Quinine with a bit of lime for you, Leslie.


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks, mmmm good!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks, mmmm good!!


Enjoy. I shall have your shot of gin in my drink .............. along with my own. :clap:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman. Feeling any better now?





macdoodle said:


> Can you not take them? or is it too painful to do the exercises?? Hard when they make you all ga- ga it isn't funny... I have the same reactions to some out there!


Feeling a bit better, thanks, but funny as well. A wee bit like slightly effected 
by alcohol. I have to take them or i wont be able to push the exercising as much 
as I have to and I only have 2-3 weeks on me before the elbow starts getting
stuck again if I haven't got to the full movement range they gave me with
the operation, so fuzzy, funny head will be with me for awhile so.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your elbow, Caman ............. and good night, mon ami. Speak with you in the morning. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time for me to call it a night as well. I hope to be up early enough to make our classic TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. How is Adam these days? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Ena

Greeting from Victoria. How hot is it here? The wash I hung out about an hour ago is almost dry.


----------



## MLeh

Prairie dwellers might not consider wash put out which is dry in an hour that remarkable, Ann, but us fellow Westcoasters know it's quite something for here! (I've put laundry out to dry on a line and had it _wetter_ after an hour, and it wasn't raining. You certainly normally can't leave things out on the line overnight, or it's like they get an extra rinse ...) 

When I first moved here from the prairies I didn't know to seal up potato chips tightly, and would discover that potato chips would go soggy overnight (turning back into potatoes, perhaps?), whereas in Alberta they just get crisper. I have, over the years, got used to the humidity, however. 

We hit 34°C today over here (on the mainland across the Strait from Nanaimo). Nice in our lower level, but pretty hot upstairs. Have the windows open upstairs now as it's cooler outside now than inside.


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> UGH! that and ginger beer ... tptptptp :lmao:


Hah! I LOVE Ginger Beer, especially the very spicy Jamaican kind. Whoo Hoooo!



MLeh said:


> Prairie dwellers might not consider wash put out which is dry in an hour that remarkable, Ann, but us fellow Westcoasters know it's quite something for here! (I've put laundry out to dry on a line and had it _wetter_ after an hour, and it wasn't raining. You certainly normally can't leave things out on the line overnight, or it's like they get an extra rinse ...)
> 
> When I first moved here from the prairies I didn't know to seal up potato chips tightly, and would discover that potato chips would go soggy overnight (turning back into potatoes, perhaps?), whereas in Alberta they just get crisper. I have, over the years, got used to the humidity, however.
> 
> We hit 34°C today over here (on the mainland across the Strait from Nanaimo). Nice in our lower level, but pretty hot upstairs. Have the windows open upstairs now as it's cooler outside now than inside.


Yup, high humidity is hell on some great snacks...nothing worse than flaccid crackers and sweaty cheese. Yuk.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> Prairie dwellers might not consider wash put out which is dry in an hour that remarkable.


When we live in West Cork I used to hang the laundry in the garden overlooking the estuary. The fresh winds from the Atlantic sea dried it in 30 min-1 hour.
I have never experience anything like it, before or after, and this is in Ireland mind you. 
It was the moving air that did it. And it smelt so fresh. I really miss it.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

19C here and blazing sunshine and it's only 7:25AM. 
Today it's a holy day for us bahái's, so no working.
Going to pack some books for the cellar with Dylan instead,
so we get some "moving" done.
............
Rahmat 16 - Martyrdom of the Báb / July 9

_Fear not: I am come into his world to bear witness
to the glory of sacrifice.... The drops of this concreted
blood will be the seed out of which will arise the mighty 
Tree of God, the Tree that will gather beneath its all-embrasing 
shadow the people and kindred of the earth.
The Báb_


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

Just got home from night shift and will be heading to bed soon. The job is getting easier but it is still hard work and exhausting. The good thing is, I'm not a quitter.

On another note, some of you may recall me speaking of a resident I treated and helped him walk again. He was a WWII vet who stormed Juno beach. I just received word that he passed away last night. I am still in shock and regret the fact that I never made it to the home to visit while he was alive. Unfortunately, I can;t even attend the service since I will be working.

Any way, I'm off to bed now. Talk soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a Classic TGIF Breakfast ready when you are up and about this fine morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How is your elbow today?

"The fresh winds from the Atlantic sea dried it in 30 min-1 hour.
I have never experience anything like it, before or after, and this is in Ireland mind you. 
It was the moving air that did it. And it smelt so fresh. I really miss it." That is the way it is here. The sheets especially smell and feel so fresh when they are off the line with a northeasterly breeze off of the ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Just got home from night shift and will be heading to bed soon. The job is getting easier but it is still hard work and exhausting. The good thing is, I'm not a quitter.
> 
> On another note, some of you may recall me speaking of a resident I treated and helped him walk again. He was a WWII vet who stormed Juno beach. I just received word that he passed away last night. I am still in shock and regret the fact that I never made it to the home to visit while he was alive. Unfortunately, I can;t even attend the service since I will be working.
> 
> Any way, I'm off to bed now. Talk soon.


Morning, Warren. Glad that work is going well for you at the Toyota plant. Sorry to hear about your friend who was a WWII vet. Take some solace in the fact that he thought of you with each step he took until the day he died. You helped him obtain a great gift. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just dropped by for a quick coffee while SAP is uploading. I made some changes to the basic format, although so subtle you will not notice, but it requires about a 10 minute upload of the entire 100 MB site today. When done, there is an interesting yarn about a teen working at McDonald's. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

I am pretty good today Marc. I slept well and a full of energy. Finally got an appointment with a dermatologist at the University of Alberta hospital regarding the growth on my nose yesterday, but he cannot see me until September 10. My doctor suspects it is skin cancer, thus the referral to the specialist. In the meantime, I have to keep a band aid on it whenever I am outside even while wearing a hat to stop all sunlight. I opted for the flesh coloured ones as when I tried Jett's bright blue "owie strips" with little yellow stars on them, I thought I did look a bit odd when shopping for groceries although he was pleased I used one of his. 

I plan to fire up the BBQ today and good a huge prime rib a friend gave me when he had too much meat from a steer he harvested on his ranch. It is a tough job, but someone has to do it. Rather than use the natural gas BBQ connected to the house, I will instead set up my Weber propane BBQ on the pad beside the motor home. That allows me to enjoy the A/C if it is too hot and keeps the beer fridge close at hand in case I get dry. As you may well know, BBQing can be a thirsty business.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Warren, Marc and Don. 

Warren: Sorry to hear about your friend. 
He will surely get a heroes welcome at the pearly gates.

Marc: It's a wee bit better, thanks, with some more movement to it.

Don: I hope it goes well. My ex-father in law had cancer on his nose 10 years ago 
They managed to remove it and it has not come back, so lets pray for a good outcome for you.
I will say a few prayer for you my friend. 

I have a cold, so today it's just rest and elbow grease.


----------



## friend

Ha.... French sissy. 

I tell youse how to open a bottle of wine with out a corkscrew like a Irish man would.
You keep your shoes on and your hands of the trees.
Hold the bottle in one hand and hit the bottom of it with the back end of your palm.
That's a mans job, so that's why that little girl couldn't do it.


----------



## friend

Ciarán was going swimming with his friend and that boys father.
I just read that a man drowned 1 hour and 25 min ago at the very lake
they were going to. It'a were we go to swim, 5 min drive from here.


----------



## Cameo

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Just got home from night shift and will be heading to bed soon. The job is getting easier but it is still hard work and exhausting. The good thing is, I'm not a quitter.
> 
> On another note, some of you may recall me speaking of a resident I treated and helped him walk again. He was a WWII vet who stormed Juno beach. I just received word that he passed away last night. I am still in shock and regret the fact that I never made it to the home to visit while he was alive. Unfortunately, I can;t even attend the service since I will be working.
> 
> Any way, I'm off to bed now. Talk soon.


Night shift is an adjustment. I work 4 nights on and 4 nights off, 9 hr shifts. At first i was sleeping for a couple of hours when I got home and then for a couple of hours before work. I cannot seem to get more then a couple of hours in the morning though, so this past week I made myself stay up until 1-2 and then go to sleep - I get about 6 hrs that way - or at least I will when it gets cool enough to actually sleep other then lay there, so I guess this past week I actually got "rest" instead of "sleep"

Sorry to hear about your friend, but you gave him a gift for which you can be proud of. You are a good person and I am sure he realized that. You can only do so much Warren, you can't be everywhere, all the time.

Don, at least now you know what it is and that something will be done about it. I am sure that if they felt that it was threatening that they would be doing something about it far sooner. 

Maybe a little less muggy here - it is raining and probably will rain for most of the day today. Gardens and grass need it, they were getting pretty parched. I would water in the evening and they were dry as a bone the next morning.


----------



## Cameo

Marc, Adam is doing well. He is in physio about twice a week, he pushes for three times - I warned him to do only what the therapist advises and not push too hard just because he wants his leg fixed faster. His foot is still out of adjustment with his leg by a few degrees - it doesn't line up properly and that is still being worked on. Warren gave me some great advice and I am passing that on to my son.

Caman - that is a freaky feeling - did they say why he drowned? Don't let it bother you or stop you from swimming there yourself if the area is safe to swim in.
I want to see Ireland as well as Scotland and the Isle of Man as that is where my father says were are originally from. I know my Great grandmother was born in Aberdeen and my Great grandfather in Stonehaven. There was a move to Ireland for them before they came to Canada. I don't believe that my Grandfather was born in Ireland, I believe he was born after the move here......


----------



## friend

Afternoon Jeanne.

No more news on that at the moment.
I thought it would be inappropriate to go swimming today.
You should definitely go to Ireland if you can. Especially if
you origin from there. You will love it. Tell if you are going
and i will give you some tips on were to go and such.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternooon all. Hot here in St.John's at lunchtime, with 26C temps and a whopping 33C humidex reading. Still, there is a nice 48km/h wind out of the southwest which helps a bit to cool things down in the house. Doxies are in the cool basement. Smart dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Sorry about your cold, but glad that you are getting some more movement in your arm. "Time heals all wounds" as the old saying goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. Deborah's father had something similar and once he saw the specialist, the skin cancer was stopped in its tracks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Good to hear you are getting somewhat used to your early shift. Good to hear that Adam is on the mend, slowly but surely. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

21C and pouring rain in Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. 27C with a 34C humidex reading here at 1PM under blazing sunshine. Needless to say, everyone is indoors. It is cool in the basement so we are all down here and relaxing.

How are you liking your new hair color? We never did get a picture of you as a blond.


----------



## MLeh

Morning everyone. Lovely day here. Had every window open overnight to cool off the house, and have just gone around and closed them all to keep the cool in.



Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> 21C and pouring rain in Toronto.


Is this a good thing, Sonal?

Shift work ... I don't miss that at all.

My husband worked shift work for many years - two weeks 'days' (6-2:30) and then two weeks 'afternoons' (2:30-11). Sometimes they worked a third shift, and he'd have to work 'graveyard' as lead hand. Doing swing shifts is an adjustment and not something I would recommend long term. 

He eventually got a job where he was on straight afternoons - working 2:30 pm to 11 pm, which was much easier on him as he got to establish regular sleep patterns. He'd sleep in until about noon, get up, eat something, go to work. I'd get home from work, make dinner and then leave a plate for him on top of a pot of steaming water (this was in the days before microwaves). He'd come to bed quite late, and then I'd get up and go to my 8-5 job downtown. We were like ships passing in the night.

He said afternoons were much nicer because all the administrative staff went home and they had the plant pretty much to themselves. As long as they met the production quotas everyone was happy.

Anyway ... it was a job. As I've always said: Whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> Is this a good thing, Sonal?


I think so. It's still humid as anything, but at least the heat is broken. Cooler temperatures leads to cooler tempers. 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. 27C with a 34C humidex reading here at 1PM under blazing sunshine. Needless to say, everyone is indoors. It is cool in the basement so we are all down here and relaxing.
> 
> How are you liking your new hair color? We never did get a picture of you as a blond.


It's not blond-blond, just blonder.


----------



## SINC

Hey Sonal, I like the new look!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool cool, Sonal. At least it does not take away from your beautiful eyes. I guess if you were very blond, or wore very red lipstick, it would take away from the beauty of your eyes.


----------



## Rps

I agree Dr. G, just that if you ever get a hair cut Sonal same me the bits, I'm doin' a weave..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I agree Dr. G, just that if you ever get a hair cut Sonal same me the bits, I'm doin' a weave..........


Afternoon, Rp. I am going for a haircut next week. Want me to save you any of my hair? I have plenty.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> I think so. It's still humid as anything, but at least the heat is broken. Cooler temperatures leads to cooler tempers.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not blond-blond, just blonder.


Lookin' good girlfriend!!:clap: I also agree with Marc. please don't wear that awful red lipstick, it always looks as if the mouth is bleeding or makes you look very 'inexpensive'
(fancy word for cheap) :lmao: 

i know it is the rage right now but it really puts me off, it doesn't look good on all people, and if you don't look like Ava Gardner forget it!  JMHO!! 

Besides, with looks like yours and that sassy blond streak you don't need much enhancement!! (not that kind anyhow.. )


----------



## MLeh

Rps said:


> I agree Dr. G, just that if you ever get a hair cut Sonal same me the bits, I'm doin' a weave..........


Had I known I would have saved some of the 6" I got taken off yesterday. Might have a bit too much 'concrete blond' in it for your tastes though.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I also agree with Marc. please don't wear that awful red lipstick, it always looks as if the mouth is bleeding or makes you look very 'inexpensive'
(fancy word for cheap)" Leslie, red lipstick looks good on certain women. Of course, you have to make sure you know where you put your lipstick ................ especially in a house with dogs.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "I also agree with Marc. please don't wear that awful red lipstick, it always looks as if the mouth is bleeding or makes you look very 'inexpensive'
> (fancy word for cheap)" Leslie, red lipstick looks good on certain women. Of course, you have to make sure you know where you put your lipstick ................ especially in a house with dogs.


I do agree here, some women look great, usually they are dark haired, it is the MM look that puts me off... ( also, the shade of red is a major factor.. ) fair ladies look so much more attractive in less obvious ( vivid) colours, it allows those eyes to shine... 

and as for your little friend, soft pink would be better on her... :lmao::clap:

again, JMHO!!


----------



## Sonal

Thank you everyone. 

It's a bit lighter in colour in direct sunlight, but overall the picture is pretty accurate.... it's taken some getting used to, but I like it.

Oh, and I never wear lipstick, red or otherwise. A bit of tinted gloss now and then, and that's about it.

And RP, it's actually a few inches shorter. Sorry, I would have saved you my split-ends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> It's a bit lighter in colour in direct sunlight, but overall the picture is pretty accurate.... it's taken some getting used to, but I like it.
> 
> Oh, and I never wear lipstick, red or otherwise. A bit of tinted gloss now and then, and that's about it.
> 
> And RP, it's actually a few inches shorter. Sorry, I would have saved you my split-ends.


Anyway, your natural beauty shines through, Sonal, and don't do anything to change it. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

The BBQ is coming along nicely and the temp is about right as you can see for a slow, tender result. Take a gander at my strange tomato as well. I hope it tastes better than it looks. Both shots taken on my iPhone.


----------



## SINC

Roast is done and resting as I head for The Local for an hour or so. More T-storms warnings with heavy rain just starting, so it will cool things off from the current 30°.


----------



## macdoodle

Is that all one tomato?? you will have to invite friends for a BLT Shmorg!! Illbet it is going to be delicious!! (you could make a lot of pasta sauce from that one!! 

Won't your roast be cold? or perhaps that is the idea??


----------



## SINC

Ah, but the roast is hot again with a wee warm up. 

You see, if you don't quite "done it" all the way, it can stand another half hour or so which is what it is doing as I type.

And yes, that is all one tomato, albeit joined like siamese twins, but It will be one big slicer.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Nite all.


Nite Caman, hope the elbow gives you some peace in the night.... :yawn:

Dr G if you are heading for slumberland soon, keep a fan going to sleep better ...


----------



## SINC

Leslie, I was out today and stopped in a better living shop and came across a new brand of Colloidal Silver called Silver Shield. Pricey stuff, but I bought a tube of gel and will try it on my nose. Nothing to lose since it is two months before anyone will try anything with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Nite Caman, hope the elbow gives you some peace in the night.... :yawn:
> 
> Dr G if you are heading for slumberland soon, keep a fan going to sleep better ...


Leslie, I shall retire to "slumberland" soon, but we just finished our first Street BBQ for neighbors. On the first really hot day of summer, as it was today, someone offers their back deck to greet and meet the neighbors, as we do when we are all outside shoveling our driveways. A few people brought us over some things to eat as thanks for all the times I use my snowblower to open up the end of their driveway. It is a grand way to socialize with neighbors.

'Tis exactly 20C with clear skies and a brisk westerly breeze. A great night to sleep with the windows open and let the breeze roam through the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is now time for me to call it a night. I shall take the doxies outback one more time and then pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well and in good spirits ............ despite the graveyard shift. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

I had a bit of an issue today while shopping for groceries at my local Safeway store. I have a condition called silent ischemia:

"Ischemia is a condition where the flow of oxygen-rich blood to a part of the body is restricted. Cardiac ischemia refers to lack of blood flow and oxygen to the heart muscle. Cardiac ischemia happens when an artery becomes narrowed or blocked for a short time, preventing oxygen-rich blood from reaching the heart. If ischemia is severe or lasts too long, it can cause a heart attack (myocardial infarction) and can lead to heart tissue death. In most cases, a temporary blood shortage to the heart causes the pain of angina pectoris. But in other cases, there is no pain. These cases are called silent ischemia."

Well today that all changed as I was pushing a small nearly empty cart down the aisle, when I suddenly got a huge pain in my upper left side, so severe it literally dropped me to the floor. I was somehwat stunned for a moment, but grabbed my Nitro spray and took a full dose. A lady rushed to my aid and told me she was a nurse and would call 911 immediately. I told her no, if you really are a nurse you must know that you have to give the Niro a full five minutes to work, then another shot, another five minutes and then call for help if there was no relief. She sat with me on the floor and reluctantly tried to make me feel better. Long story short, the pain subsided in about three minutes and was gone by the end of the five minutes.

At that point I stood up, thanked her and carried on shopping. Never before in the ten years since my heart attack have I ever felt such pain. And to think my last physical was only eight days ago with no indication of any problems.

Anyway, I now know the full weight of an angina attack when it happens as I have often been told by friends with heart conditions who live with them every month or even week in some cases.

I guess once every ten years ain't so bad.


----------



## KC4

Don - Wow - that must have been terrible to be felled by an angina attack. Thank goodness for the Nitro. I hope that doesn't occur again though. 

Sorry to hear about the probable prognosis of skin cancer on your nose - hopefully it can be taken care of quickly and permanently. 


Warren - Sorry to hear about your WWII friend. There are not very many WWI vets left. 
Glad to hear that you are doing fine with the new job. It sounds very interesting. 

Sonal - The new hair looks totally awesome! Woot!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. I am going for a haircut next week. Want me to save you any of my hair? I have plenty.


+1 
Rp, you could have quite the weave with all the lengths and colors from the Shang Gang. Fly the colors of the Shang!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone! Yep, I'm still up-just too frigging hot to be sleeping!

Hi Kim, how's things with you and Kacey? 

Take care of that sore Don! Mom had one on her chin and it was surgically removed right in the office. It had left a tiny teeny scar. Nothing to it but she did have to wear a bandage for a while before and after the surgery.

Hope everyone else is doing alright.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Don - Wow - that must have been terrible to be felled by an angina attack. Thank goodness for the Nitro. I hope that doesn't occur again though.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the probable prognosis of skin cancer on your nose - hopefully it can be taken care of quickly and permanently.
> 
> 
> Warren - Sorry to hear about your WWII friend. There are not very many WWI vets left.
> Glad to hear that you are doing fine with the new job. It sounds very interesting.
> 
> Sonal - The new hair looks totally awesome! Woot!


Thanks Kim.

He was a really nice man and we would spend a lot of time together talking about the war (when I was supposed to be working). I learned a lot from him. He was one of my favourites. I'm off next week for shutdown, so I might go the the home for a visit.

My job is interesting. I weld the back 40% seat frame. Basically, I take the pieces, place them in the jig and hit go for two welding stations. My poor feet are really sore and with blisters on top of blisters. Crocs are wonderful for this kind of thing.

Any way, I'm going to go to bed at a decent time for a change, although after being on nights fora week, I am not really tired, but I need to get back on to regular time now.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, I shall retire to "slumberland" soon, but we just finished our first Street BBQ for neighbors. On the first really hot day of summer, as it was today, someone offers their back deck to greet and meet the neighbors, as we do when we are all outside shoveling our driveways. A few people brought us over some things to eat as thanks for all the times I use my snowblower to open up the end of their driveway. It is a grand way to socialize with neighbors.
> 
> 'Tis exactly 20C with clear skies and a brisk westerly breeze. A great night to sleep with the windows open and let the breeze roam through the house.


I envy you those ocean breezes Marc, it is hot and muggy here and no wind, so no breeze to dance through the halls... pity



SINC said:


> Anyway, I now know the full weight of an angina attack when it happens as I have often been told by friends with heart conditions who live with them every month or even week in some cases.
> 
> I guess once every ten years ain't so bad.


Oh dear! this is terrible Don, my gran had angina for over 20 years, and I do recall a few episodes, but I was too young to really know what they were, she did go to hospital a couple of times... however she crossed over at 87 ... so take care and know you have a long way to go yet! 



sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone! Yep, I'm still up-just too frigging hot to be sleeping!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing alright.


I am still up as it is too hot here too... got the swamp cooler on, best investment ($149.00) ever, as good as any AC and has wheels... cheap on power too! 
You should look into getting one, Home Hardware carry them.... made in Vancouver BC
sure worth it when you need one... I have had mine for 3 years now and it paid for itself the first year...


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Thanks Kim.
> 
> He was a really nice man and we would spend a lot of time together talking about the war (when I was supposed to be working). I learned a lot from him. He was one of my favourites. I'm off next week for shutdown, so I might go the the home for a visit.
> 
> My job is interesting. I weld the back 40% seat frame. Basically, I take the pieces, place them in the jig and hit go for two welding stations. My poor feet are really sore and with blisters on top of blisters. Crocs are wonderful for this kind of thing.
> 
> Any way, I'm going to go to bed at a decent time for a change, although after being on nights fora week, I am not really tired, but I need to get back on to regular time now.



Sorry to hear of your friend, but I can tell you were happy to have him in your life, I am sure he felt the same way about you ...  He is one of your 'life blessings' and to visit others would be a lovely gesture, I am sure they are missing him too... 

As for the blisters on your feet, get some colloidal silver (health food store) and douse those blisters pronto, they will be gone in a couple of days and since the best thing about silver is it stops pain and kills infection you will have the safest treatment for them... (you should see it work on burn blisters!! ) 

Good luck getting into a day routine, you may have to stay up a whole day and night to get switched around... will you go back to nights after the break? It is hard working nights, unless you are not switching back and forth every 2 weeks... that is the worst!

Get a good sleep / nap in the early morning and then try for the big no-sleep!


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Great weather here again with 22C and sunshine and just a tiny filter of clouds
stretched over the sky. Going to have breakfast and then I and a few of the kids
are heading for IKEA to by a few of their packing boxes, so we can start to pack.
Less then 2 months now to departure and we need to get red of a lot of the stuff
in the apartment, so the coming tenant wont go bonkers.
Where we are going to store it all is a different matter that I'm heavily suppressing
and will not deal with yet. 
.................
Rahmat 17 / June 10

_Wert thou to attain to but a dewdrop of the crystal
waters of divine knowledge, thou wouldst readily
realize that true life is not the life of the flesh but
the life of the spirit.
Bahá'u'lláh

That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that
which is born of the Spirit is spirit.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## friend

Don: That must have been somewhat scary. 
At least for that poor nurse. :lmao:
I hope that it wont happen again, not for another 10 years as you said.
Don't ever forget your spray. I know you wont, but just saying. 

Warren: I hope its a job that wont wear you out and one that you
wil be looking forward going to every day of the week. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was a really scary story re your angina attack. As you said, at least you are now up and about without the sudden pain. Take care, mon ami, since we need you in The Shang. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I hear you re the storage of things in the house. When we move things back into the kitchen and the newly renovated rooms, my wife says that we MUST cull. Actually, I agree. We have too much clutter. 

Less than two months before the move to the good old USA .............. Good for all of you. Has your daughter changed some of her views about the move yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am up and about due to a beautiful sunrise an hour ago or so. It is now 18C and we were able to sleep with all of the windows open. Of course, the birds chirping since about 430AM did not help sleeping in, but I got up, fed the doxies, let them out back, had some coffee on the back deck, which is where I sit typing this. A great day is in store for us here in St.John's. I have a rain barrel full of fresh water and I shall use it to wash the cars, since our gardens don't need the water. I find washing the cars ............. and then having an afternoon nap, is a grand tandum of activities to undertake on a hot afternoon, n'est ce pas? We shall see.

I shall have a light breakfast of fruits and cereals ready when you rise to start the weekend. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. RH at 100% here this morning is so unusual for this part of the country. Marc, you would have loved the T-storms we had on and off all day yesterday. Great daytime light show and huge booms galore. SAP's up and a couple of stories will make you smile today. No ill effects whatsoever from yesterday's little event either. 

Now, for tomorrow's SAP, it's off I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you feeling today? Love T-Storms, and with 23C at just past 10AM we could have some here .............. but there are no clouds in the sky. Such is Life. Another hot one here but without the humidity.


----------



## SINC

I'm fine thanks Marc. Am still trying out the colloidal silver I found called Silver Shield. Leslie mentioned colloidal silver to me for my nose and in just one day, there seems to be a tiny bit of improvement although it may be just my imagination. We shall see what happens in a week.


----------



## friend

Morning marc and Don. 

Back from IKEA with 20 pack boxes. A small ordeal to bring them on the bus,
since we had to make on change as well, but we made it.
Ciarán was a hand full. I'm leaning more towards him having ADHD.
he was twise the "trouble" of what Liam and aiofe was and they are way younger.
Created a scen when we came home to, but now he is watching the dumb box 
with L and A, so da can relax for a little while. 
Where is my wife when I need her.  :lmao:

Time for some elbow greasing soon.  
Taking painkillers, so no use me posting more tonight. 

Don: That sounds good. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!
Thanks for the fresh fruit for breakfast Marc - just perfect! 



MaxPower said:


> Thanks Kim.
> My job is interesting. I weld the back 40% seat frame. Basically, I take the pieces, place them in the jig and hit go for two welding stations. My poor feet are really sore and with blisters on top of blisters. Crocs are wonderful for this kind of thing.


That sounds very, very cool Warren. How fast does this process go? I imagine you have to keep completely focused while everything is going. Hope the feet improve soon. How is your back holding up? 



friend said:


> Good morning me friends.
> 
> Going to have breakfast and then I and a few of the kids
> are heading for IKEA to by a few of their packing boxes, so we can start to pack.
> Less then 2 months now to departure and we need to get red of a lot of the stuff
> in the apartment, so the coming tenant wont go bonkers.
> Where we are going to store it all is a different matter that I'm heavily suppressing
> and will not deal with yet.


Hey Caman, good luck with the packing. If you or any of your kids are having trouble purging extraneous things due to the memories attached to these things, you may wish to consider taking a photograph of them before purging. The photo is much easier to pack and the memories are preserved.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I'm fine thanks Marc. Am still trying out the colloidal silver I found called Silver Shield. Leslie mentioned colloidal silver to me for my nose and in just one day, there seems to be a tiny bit of improvement although it may be just my imagination. We shall see what happens in a week.


:lmao: no it is not your imagination Don, it is amazing how fast this stuff works, and it is totally safe, I have used it on eye infections in children (pinkeye) and on a horrific cat scratch that opened the back of my hand.... in 3 days it was amazing how it healed, and very little scarring... I am glad you are using it, it will also kill any 'bugs' before an infection can set in... keep a dropper bottle on you and some cotton or the like, and just swab as often as you think of it... for the bad scratch I had I soaked cotton and wrapped my hand, left it there all night, I know you don't want to do this, but at night a plaster with a cotton soaked in silver won't bother you much, (I hope) and gives more time to heal...  It is safe to use on Jet too if he gets an 'owie' it removes pain instantly, and that stops the crying...  
Amazing stuff!!


----------



## SINC

Leslie, mine is not liquid. It is a new formula in gel form in a tube and is spread on, so a "little dab'll do ya" if you remember that old ditty. I put a goodly amount on, then cover it with a band aid, then remove the band aid, add another dab for overnight to let the air at it. The band aid in daytime keeps and direct sunlight out.


----------



## macdoodle

Caman, is it possible to use one bedroom for boxes? or half? that way all is in one place, perhaps someone you know might let you use a garage?? It is so hard with children to find space, especially with such a big move... I liked Kim's idea about taking photos of things they have given to others, or must leave behind, it is such a 'bare bones' move for sure... are you shipping many things to the states, or just clothing and the like? It will be good if the moving Co keeps things for you until you find a place to live.... make sure they don't charge you extra for delivery to your new digs, it should be included in the original price... 

You sure have your hands full, wish I were there to help you and Anna .... at least take the children for a few days...


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> Ciarán was a hand full. I'm leaning more towards him having ADHD.


Just make sure anything you do is for _his_ benefit and not just to make your own life easier.

Middle children do tend to act up more because sometimes it's the only way for them to get the attention they crave. And yes, they will do it at the most inappropriate times because then it's guaranteed to work.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Caman, is it possible to use one bedroom for boxes?
> 
> You sure have your hands full, wish I were there to help you and Anna .... at least take the children for a few days...


I'm planing to remove the bookshelf in the hallway and put some boxes there.

Thanks, good idea. I'll be sending the kids via Fed-Ex on Monday. :lmao:
Actually, thanks for the kind thought. It helps, it does. :clap::love2:


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> Just make sure anything you do is for _his_ benefit and not just to make your own life easier.
> 
> Middle children do tend to act up more because sometimes it's the only way for them to get the attention they crave. And yes, they will do it at the most inappropriate times because then it's guaranteed to work.


This is not any acting up, trust me.
We have a child with ADHD and Aiofe who has simular problem through her 
speech predicament, and also, I've already been to counseling with Ciarán. 
We can trace the origin of his "problem". The fact that his biological mother 
abandon him and didn't want to do any activities with him at all didn't help 
much either. Anna is luckily skilled with dealing with ADHD and I worked in 
psychiatric care for many year, so with some guidance and help from a counselor 
we will be able to help him to manage his days without speeding up too much
or blow his top off, as he still does sometimes. We will not go down medicine 
the route at all. That is a no-go with us.


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> We will not go down medicine
> the route at all. That is a no-go with us.


Fair enough. I see too many kids medicated, and that was my concern.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> Fair enough. I see too many kids medicated, and that was my concern.


Ah, no no. Medication is solely for poor stockholder who needs a few bucks
on their pharmaceutical shares, and CEO's who can't pay for their 20th Rolls. 
I might go as far as buying the med's, to make the money for them, but
I wont give any to me kids.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ah, no no. Medication is solely for poor stockholder who needs a few bucks
> on their pharmaceutical shares, and CEO's who can't pay for their 20th Rolls.
> I might go as far as buying the med's, to make the money for them, but
> I wont give any to me kids.


A wise decision. I find that there is only a small percentage of students with true ADHD who actually need medication and it does wonders for them. Others are given a "quick fix", oftentimes due to pressure by parents for something to medicate their children.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in about 20 minutes ago from an afternoon of gardening, topped off by a whale watching tour. The humpback whales are in and even though my camera's batteries were DOA, I enjoyed the experience of being out on a boat and going alongside a beautiful creature that could easily sink the boat and have us all "singing with the fishes". The puffins were out in droves as well, pushed along by the brisk southwesterly winds. It hit 27C with a 34C humidex reading, but being out on the Atlantic Ocean, one did not feel the heat.

Sea air, especially when you are out on the open water, makes me sleepy, so I am not long for this world, at least today. Still, "early to bed ... early to rise ...", helps the person making Sunday Brunch wealthy and wise ................. or some such expression.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> A wise decision. I find that there is only a small percentage of students with true ADHD who actually need medication and it does wonders for them. Others are given a "quick fix", oftentimes due to pressure by parents for something to medicate their children.


Indeed. People are much to quick to turn to drugs and put far to much trust in them.
We have a soul and body that are such good healing instruments and often there
are more to our health problems then meats the eye. 
An illness is often a symptom of the real problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Indeed. People are much to quick to turn to drugs and put far to much trust in them.
> We have a soul and body that are such good healing instruments and often there
> are more to our health problems then meats the eye.
> An illness is often a symptom of the real problem.


Very true, Caman, especially your concluding comment.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

It will obviously be another night on top of the duvet instead of under it.
It has been to warm to tuck oneself in for over a week now.
Lucky that I'm not scared of ghosts.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> It will obviously be another night on top of the duvet instead of under it.
> It has been to warm to tuck oneself in for over a week now.
> Lucky that I'm not scared of ghosts.


Same here, Caman. Bon nuit, mon ami. Speak with you tomorrow morning over Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, but it is still 22C as we approach midnight. I have been outside for the past hour or so stargazing, since the skies are clear. A great night.

Still, it is getting late and Sunday Brunch is needed to be made soon. So, I shall call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Nite Marc, nite everyone else.

Don - DON'T scare us again like that!!!!!!Wow...glad it wasn't worse, that is bad enough and I hope you never have that attack again.

Caman, funny thing you bring up the subject of ghosts tonight. It was the weirdest thing, and I am not saying it is a ghost but...........my great grandmother had a "smell" of her own when she got old, kind of a baby powder/lotion/incontinent smell.
I smelt that today, for a very short time, in my kitchen. It was a very distinctive smell and it only lasted a few minutes before disappearing. Very very strange.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Just got in about 20 minutes ago from an afternoon of gardening, topped off by a whale watching tour. The humpback whales are in and even though my camera's batteries were DOA, I enjoyed the experience of being out on a boat and going alongside a beautiful creature that could easily sink the boat and have us all "singing with the fishes". The puffins were out in droves as well, pushed along by the brisk southwesterly winds. It hit 27C with a 34C humidex reading, but being out on the Atlantic Ocean, one did not feel the heat.
> 
> Sea air, especially when you are out on the open water, makes me sleepy, so I am not long for this world, at least today. Still, "early to bed ... early to rise ...", helps the person making Sunday Brunch wealthy and wise ................. or some such expression.


You lucky son of a sea cook!! :lmao: I envy you I do!! 



friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> It will obviously be another night on top of the duvet instead of under it.
> It has been to warm to tuck oneself in for over a week now.
> Lucky that I'm not scared of ghosts.


:lmao::lmao: too funny! (ghosts will never harm a soul filled with love...) 




Cameo said:


> Nite Marc, nite everyone else.
> 
> Don - DON'T scare us again like that!!!!!!Wow...glad it wasn't worse, that is bad enough and I hope you never have that attack again.
> 
> Caman, funny thing you bring up the subject of ghosts tonight. It was the weirdest thing, and I am not saying it is a ghost but...........my great grandmother had a "smell" of her own when she got old, kind of a baby powder/lotion/incontinent smell.
> I smelt that today, for a very short time, in my kitchen. It was a very distinctive smell and it only lasted a few minutes before disappearing. Very very strange.


Not too strange, when we smell something that is familiar to one who has crossed over, it is their way of letting you know they are watching out for you ... maybe there is a decision you have to make, and sometimes these little reminders are a nudge to ask what would grandma say, or do ... in this instance... failing that, it is just notice that they are here ... a guardian so to speak... you should talk to her, and watch your dreams, she doesn't want to frighten you.... an aroma is an easy way to make contact..
ask for her message in a dream, and keep a pen and pencil by the bed, you should anyway to record dreams....


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

25C here and more sunshine. 

I have contracted Aiofe viral cough and Ciarán's eye infection.
I'll be OK tomorrow though.
The elbow is on the mend I think.
Today i will pack a few boxes with stuff that will stay. I also
gave them each h a box to put down things they want to bring,
but doesn't need before we will go. 
Psychology, me friends. And devious such as well. 

Today's bahái quote looks like a reminder to yours truly.  
................
Rahmat 18 / July 11

_He [the true seeker] must never seek to exalt 
himself above any one, must wash away from the tablet 
of his heart every trace of pride and vain-glory, must cling
unto patience and resignation, observe silence and refrain 
from idle talk. For the tongue is a smoldering fire, and excess 
of speech a deadly poison. Material fire consumeth the body, 
whereas the fire of the tongue devoureth both heart and soul.
Bahá'u'lláh

But I say unto you, that every idle word that men shall speak,
they shall give account thereof in the day of judgement.
Matthew 12:36_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sunny and 21C here this morning. Sat outside on our back deck for about a half an hour with the doxies .......... they ran about the back yard, I sat. Sorry to hear of your current ills. You are really going through a rough time, medically-speaking. Still, your outlook is strong and shall see you through this rough time .................... until you get to America. Then you shall be well and ready to start your new life. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

How does Sunday Brunch served outside sound? It is a bit warm here to eat indoors, and I figure if we are warm here, everyone else might be hot. So, sit and relax and coor off as I serve you whatever you request for breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Sunny and 21C here this morning. Sat outside on our back deck for about a half an hour with the doxies .......... they ran about the back yard, I sat. Sorry to hear of your current ills. You are really going through a rough time, medically-speaking. Still, your outlook is strong and shall see you through this rough time .................... until you get to America. Then you shall be well and ready to start your new life. Bon chance, mon ami.


Morning Marc.
Thanks. Good word to perk thing up with this illness infested Sunday.
You are right, outlook fine.
Actually, the lad that rents the other apartment just called and said that
he is close to finalizing the mortgage and I will be getting $33.500
for the buyers option that I have. I get 2/3 in cash and 1/3 in bonds.
A pretty good conclusion of the commotion surrounding that apartment I say.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So, sit and relax and coor off as I serve you whatever you request for breakfast. Enjoy.


Good morning Camán and Marc, I see you are both well on the way to your day.

"Coor" off for breakfast eh Marc, add an "s" and it's beer for breakfast, a real man't meal first thing in the morning. 

SAP is up with a simply great shot of a duckling by our own Al Popil and if you buy organic eggs, you may want to rethink your habit.

I'm off to the web to start the hunt for tomorrow, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Caman.

Morning, Don. How are you feeling today. To "coor" off is a combination of "cooling off" and "relaxing". Kids these days with their new words.


----------



## SINC

Pretty good, thanks Marc. I was home alone yesterday from 3:00 to 9:00 p.m., so I took the opportunity to sit down and watch John Ford's "Cheyenne Autumn". Enjoyed the nearly three hour long movie just as much as I did the first time I saw it way back when.


----------



## friend

Don: Much of the negative press organic produce gets comes backed by the 
industry that, of course, wants to sell their non-organic produce.
Being here in Sweden I have read a lot on the subject and i can draw no other
conclusion then that organic products are healthier, tastier, more nutritious
and not always more expensive. My hobby is cooking and I am amazed every
time what difference in taste there is between the two. Much is due to the higher
water contains in non-organic products and with non-organic products we pay for that water
and that is expensive water. By the way, they don't have brown eggs here. Only white, so
no deception there no. Finally, -Not as much antibiotics as given to kettle, as they said. 
Wow. I don't want any antibiotics given to any animals. It ends up in the environment and
is treating to make all bacteria strains resistant, and then it is curtain for most of us.


----------



## friend

Now it's 31C.

We could have had the flat let today if the kids actually had
tidied it up properly! And on top of everything I have to look
for one of the two bus cards that I bought for them. Hanna 
takes of with one and might have the second in her bag and 
she doesn't answer her phone. None of the other knows anything
about any bus card, never keeps track of them, but need it they do.
Do ye know how much I want to go on vacation? 
Alone.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Now it's 31C.
> 
> We could have had the flat let today if the kids actually had
> tidied it up properly! And on top of everything I have to look
> for one of the two bus cards that I bought for them. Hanna
> takes of with one and might have the second in her bag and
> she doesn't answer her phone. None of the other knows anything
> about any bus card, never keeps track of them, but need it they do.
> Do ye know how much I want to go on vacation?
> Alone.


:lmao: I hear you Caman, it is a never ending struggle when you have youngsters, they just don't 'get it' annoying sometimes and delightful the next... 
With all the stress you have over the move, your elbow and the kids not feeling well i can imagine how much you want to be off on a long vacation, but take it from me,while you are away, you will worry more than you can imagine... especially now having been mom and dad for so long... a long vacation with Anna and a nanny might be better for all.... :clap:

Hang in there my son, this too shall pass... 
some day you will look back and say to yourself, how did I ever do that? I sure have, and the reason is I can't imagine doing it now....  you may even get a laugh or 2 and that will be the bonus... 

Now as for the apartment, you are selling one, and renting one, so I assume that means you are keeping the one you are in right now?? 

chin up, you've a long way to go, and a short time to get there, but how wonderful when you do, has Hanna come around any??


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> :lmao: I hear you Caman, it is a never ending struggle when you have youngsters, they just don't 'get it' annoying sometimes and delightful the next...
> With all the stress you have over the move, your elbow and the kids not feeling well i can imagine how much you want to be off on a long vacation, but take it from me,while you are away, you will worry more than you can imagine... especially now having been mom and dad for so long... a long vacation with Anna and a nanny might be better for all.... :clap:
> 
> Hang in there my son, this too shall pass...
> some day you will look back and say to yourself, how did I ever do that? I sure have, and the reason is I can't imagine doing it now....  you may even get a laugh or 2 and that will be the bonus...
> 
> Now as for the apartment, you are selling one, and renting one, so I assume that means you are keeping the one you are in right now??
> 
> chin up, you've a long way to go, and a short time to get there, but how wonderful when you do, has Hanna come around any??


Thanks for your supportive word Leslie.
Anna is working, so a holiday with just a nice, young nanny would be OK.
I presume Anna wont be too pleased though. :lmao:

I won't look back at it and laugh on day. I will look back at it, write a song or a novel
about it, make a fortune and laugh all the way to the bank. 

I got the apartment let anyway. Peters ex-wife called and said Pleaseeeee let
me rent it, so I did. And hanna has been nicer and has tidied up quite a bit.
If it wasn't for my wee cold, and the painkillers making me a wee bit dumboo
it would be all right. all in all, it's quite fine really.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Don: Much of the negative press organic produce gets comes backed by the
> industry that, of course, wants to sell their non-organic produce.
> Being here in Sweden I have read a lot on the subject and i can draw no other
> conclusion then that organic products are healthier, tastier, more nutritious
> and not always more expensive. My hobby is cooking and I am amazed every
> time what difference in taste there is between the two. Much is due to the higher
> water contains in non-organic products and with non-organic products we pay for that water
> and that is expensive water. By the way, they don't have brown eggs here. Only white, so
> no deception there no. Finally, -Not as much antibiotics as given to kettle, as they said.
> Wow. I don't want any antibiotics given to any animals. It ends up in the environment and
> is treating to make all bacteria strains resistant, and then it is curtain for most of us.


Caman, you would be proud of us today. We got a hand-made 6X3 foot garden box, made by the Can Do workers at Stella Burry Community Services (which give gainful employment and training to many who could not easily get a job), and filled it with organic soil. I planted my peas, which I started a couple of weeks ago, some leaf lettuce, and Deborah planted some carrots and beets. My tomato plants are about a foot high now, and should start to flower by the end of the month. Then, the race is on to see if we get a warm enough Fall for them to mature and turn red. We shall see.

We are able to buy antibiotic-free meat and chicken from a local butcher, but that is not always possible. Still, we watch what we eat and drink and try to do it in a healthy manner.

Sorry to hear about your woes. I know what you mean about needing a vacation. Someday ............. somewhere .................... Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 31C humidex reading at 2PM. Was going to mow the lawn, but it can wait until later when it is cooler. Luckily, there is still a strong breeze from the southwest, so we don't need fans on in the house ............ just all of the windows open.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> .... and filled it with organic soil. ...


As opposed to some other, inorganic, type of soil? 

(It's a gripe I've got with the overuse, abuse and general misuse of the word 'organic'.)


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, you would be proud of us today. We got a hand-made 6X3 foot garden box, made by the Can Do workers at Stella Burry Community Services (which give gainful employment and training to many who could not easily get a job), and filled it with organic soil. I planted my peas, which I started a couple of weeks ago, some leaf lettuce, and Deborah planted some carrots and beets. My tomato plants are about a foot high now, and should start to flower by the end of the month. Then, the race is on to see if we get a warm enough Fall for them to mature and turn red. We shall see.
> 
> We are able to buy antibiotic-free meat and chicken from a local butcher, but that is not always possible. Still, we watch what we eat and drink and try to do it in a healthy manner.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your woes. I know what you mean about needing a vacation. Someday ............. somewhere .................... Paix, mon ami.


That's great Marc. God luck with it and keep us posted.
I hope to do some serious gardening when I get to Bellevue.
I really looking forward to having a big greenhouse some day.

Well it has been though lately. Kids with needs where ever I turn and the a lot
of anger brewing in them. I just had a situation with Dylan, my 14 year old, where
he showed me his fist. I told him the next time he lifts it he should be ready
to use it or I might just put him straight in boarding school. I will NOT tolerate that.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> As opposed to some other, inorganic, type of soil?
> 
> (It's a gripe I've got with the overuse, abuse and general misuse of the word 'organic'.)


To me organic stands for no chemicals or pesticides being used.
It's not overused in my book. And to me using organic products
I feel a bit like PC vs. Mac: A strong resistance and irritation from 
those that do not agree with the concept. But I'm used to it and I
have done my own research and I will not go back. It work for me.


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> Well it has been though lately. Kids with needs where ever I turn and the a lot
> of anger brewing in them. I just had a situation with Dylan, my 14 year old, where
> he showed me his fist. I told him the next time he lifts it he should be ready
> to use it or I might just put him straight in boarding school. I will NOT tolerate that.


Change is stressful for everyone - even 'good' stress has negative effects on mood and personality. Anger is one of those effects too.

I hope you find a way to deal with it in a constructive manner.

---

Here's what I'd do, but of course I'm not privy to all the details. But, if everyone is stressed, I'd try to find an appropriate venue for everyone to bleed off some of their adrenaline and stress.

Do you have a big park close by where everyone can go and run around?

When my daughter was younger she used to play a game called 'run, scream and die'. It's the second stage that requires a park not near people though ...

We have a big backyard, so the kids could play it there.

The game is to run around the backyard (or a circuit) silently, one person at a time, taking turns. Then, each person goes around the circuit, again individually, but screaming as loudly as they can. Then each person, in turn, goes around the circuit doing their best 'dying person from the movies' sort of thing - staggering around, clutching their chest, falling, crawling, doing whatever needs to be done to make it around the circuit. The last stage takes the longest (visualise the last 15 minutes of the original Terminator movie, with Arnold just never actually dying ...) but, at least in our family generally resulted in a release of tension and a good laugh.

Just a thought, instead of escalating the situation.


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> To me organic stands for no chemicals or pesticides being used.
> It's not overused in my book. And to me using organic products
> I feel a bit like PC vs. Mac: A strong resistance and irritation from
> those that do not agree with the concept. But I'm used to it and I
> have done my own research and I will not go back. It work for me.


I don't have an issue with the concept of fruits and vegetables grown without the use of chemicals or pesticides. Want to say it is "Organically grown"? No issues here.

However, the word 'organic' has a specific meaning which has been co-opted by a certain subgroup of people. You have organic and inorganic material. Organic means that when it is exposed to oxygen it will oxygenate, or decompose - a chemical reaction will occur. Inorganic materials will not decompose - rocks are inorganic.

You see, I deal with organics all day. It's the business I'm in. But just because it's organic doesn't mean it's good for you. Calling 'dirt' organic is wrong, because natural dirt is actually full of organic and inorganic materials.

As I said - I have no issue with the concept, but I do have issues with the word.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> Change is stressful for everyone - even 'good' stress has negative effects on mood and personality. Anger is one of those effects too.
> 
> I hope you find a way to deal with it in a constructive manner.
> 
> ---
> 
> Here's what I'd do, but of course I'm not privy to all the details. But, if everyone is stressed, I'd try to find an appropriate venue for everyone to bleed off some of their adrenaline and stress.
> 
> Do you have a big park close by where everyone can go and run around?
> 
> When my daughter was younger she used to play a game called 'run, scream and die'.
> Just a thought, instead of escalating the situation.


I want to run, scream and die. 
Thanks, might try that one.
We have a lot of negative baggage from their biological mother to deal with.
Imagine that they haven't even see her face for almost two years.
She has Skype, but for some reason "the camera doesn't work".
How much does a camera cost? $25.00? She only speaks with them on their
birthdays, and sometimes on facebook. My God, that's not trying is it.
And I have to pick up the bits and pieces of broken hearts laying around here.
I'm so happy that Anna is looking forward to step in and assume the mothering part.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> I don't have an issue with the concept of fruits and vegetables grown without the use of chemicals or pesticides. Want to say it is "Organically grown"? No issues here.
> 
> However, the word 'organic' has a specific meaning which has been co-opted by a certain subgroup of people. You have organic and inorganic material. Organic means that when it is exposed to oxygen it will oxygenate, or decompose - a chemical reaction will occur. Inorganic materials will not decompose - rocks are inorganic.
> 
> You see, I deal with organics all day. It's the business I'm in. But just because it's organic doesn't mean it's good for you. Calling 'dirt' organic is wrong, because natural dirt is actually full of organic and inorganic materials.
> 
> As I said - I have no issue with the concept, but I do have issues with the word.


Sorry elaine.
My fault. I should have specified that I meant others, not you. 
An non-organic posting by me :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a dog party in which everyone brings a dog or two to Churchill Park and lets them run about for half an hour or so. A bit too dark for pics, but needless to say all the dogs had fun and are now pooped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might appreciate this item, but I just heard that Bob Sheppard died yesterday. Sad. He was the Voice of the Yankees for my entire youth. I can still hear him reading off the starting lineups, which that clear Queens accents echoing throughout Yankee Stadium. He shall truly be missed by many.  

(CNN) -- Bob Sheppard, the longtime public address announcer for the New York Yankees, died Sunday at his home in Baldwin, New York, a team spokesman said. He was 99.

Sheppard announced his first game at Yankee Stadium in 1951, and his last in 2007, according to a statement released by the Yankees. His career spanned 4,500 baseball games, including 121 playoff contests and 52 World Series games.

The native of the Queens neighborhood of Ridgewood was known as "The Voice of Yankee Stadium."


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, you might appreciate this item, but I just heard that Bob Sheppard died yesterday. Sad. He was the Voice of the Yankees for my entire youth. I can still hear him reading off the starting lineups, which that clear Queens accents echoing throughout Yankee Stadium. He shall truly be missed by many.
> 
> (CNN) -- Bob Sheppard, the longtime public address announcer for the New York Yankees, died Sunday at his home in Baldwin, New York, a team spokesman said. He was 99.
> 
> Sheppard announced his first game at Yankee Stadium in 1951, and his last in 2007, according to a statement released by the Yankees. His career spanned 4,500 baseball games, including 121 playoff contests and 52 World Series games.
> 
> The native of the Queens neighborhood of Ridgewood was known as "The Voice of Yankee Stadium."


Hi Marc, I just heard this on the radio, but at 99 I think he can enjoy his eternal rest, he hasn't announced for 3 years which means he was a young 96 when he called his last game, not many of that age can recall what they had for supper, never mind all those names and plays... I think it is remarkable, that he was able to carry on for so long past the retirement age of so many!! :clap:
He was a wonderful announcer, and a tribute to the game.... we who remember him know we were blessed to have had the opportunity to hear him call a game....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hi Marc, I just heard this on the radio, but at 99 I think he can enjoy his eternal rest, he hasn't announced for 3 years which means he was a young 96 when he called his last game, not many of that age can recall what they had for supper, never mind all those names and plays... I think it is remarkable, that he was able to carry on for so long past the retirement age of so many!! :clap:
> He was a wonderful announcer, and a tribute to the game.... we who remember him know we were blessed to have had the opportunity to hear him call a game....


So very true, Leslie. Still, I have not gone to a Yankee game since 1979, but I can still hear him say "Good afternoon, ladies and gentlemen, welcome to Yankee Stadium." That's his voice at the onset of this clip.

YouTube - 61* trailer


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Heads up folks, time for a mini poll.

Fresh baby potatoes with skins the size of twoonies lightly boiled with fresh baby dill and a bit of cream added at the end, right?

New peas shelled with new tiny baby carrots, lightly boiled, Plain, add a bit of butter or margarine on your plate, right?

Those same peas and carrots drenched in melted cheese, wrong, right?

Ann and Crystal love the latter with the peas and carrots smothered in cheese sauce. I say not.

Anyone wanna vote?


----------



## KC4

Hello Gang of the Shang, 

Caman - Sorry to hear of your stresses - I wish you were able to take a vacation now too....when you finally do, be rest assured that you will have truly earned it. 

Don - I loved Al's duckling photo in SAP. He is an awesome photographer. It's been a very bad year for robins in my world. Today while checking the yard of my Mother-in-Law, I happened upon a adolescent robin flapping on a wire fence. It's foot had been caught in it somehow. I knew it was bad as soon as I saw it...his hip was dislocated 180 degrees and the bottom part of his leg was basically severed, hanging by a bit of skin and with a long section of bone exposed. Little birdie bones don't heal well, if at all, because they are hollow. Being a former farm kid, I knew what I had to do, but sobbed my way through it anyway. Now even though I know it was the humane thing to do, I feel quite awful about it. 

Elaine - Maybe I should try the run, scream and die thing. Sounds good to me right now.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Heads up folks, time for a mini poll.
> 
> Fresh baby potatoes with skins the size of twoonies lightly boiled with dill and a bit of cream added at the end, right?
> 
> New peas shelled with new tiny baby carrots, lightly boiled, Plain, add a bit of butter or margarine on your plate, right?
> 
> Those same peas and carrots drenched in melted cheese, wrong, right?
> 
> Ann and Crystal love the latter with the peas and carrots smothered in cheese sauce. I say not.
> 
> Anyone wanna vote?


I vote for the fresh baby potatoes....

And even though I LOVE Cheese, cheese does not belong on carrots and peas IMHO.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Being a former farm kid, I knew what I had to do, but sobbed my way through it anyway. Now even though I know it was the humane thing to do, I feel quite awful about it.


Aw, Kim that is too bad, but good on you for doing what you must. It's never easy, even for a farm boy like me. That last gasp gets to me every time. Good for you for having such courage.


----------



## SINC

BTW, I am sitting in the motor home watching the Edmonton / Montreal CFL game. Cheering for Montreal of course!


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Heads up folks, time for a mini poll.
> 
> Fresh baby potatoes with skins the size of twoonies lightly boiled with fresh baby dill and a bit of cream added at the end, right?
> 
> New peas shelled with new tiny baby carrots, lightly boiled, Plain, add a bit of butter or margarine on your plate, right?
> 
> Those same peas and carrots drenched in melted cheese, wrong, right?
> 
> Ann and Crystal love the latter with the peas and carrots smothered in cheese sauce. I say not.
> 
> Anyone wanna vote?


NO!..... cheese on broccoli and cauliflower, but not potatoes (scalloped, au gratin being the exception) 



SINC said:


> BTW, I am sitting in the motor home watching the Edmonton / Montreal CFL game. Cheering for Montreal of course!


but of courrse... (a la Chevalier! ) :lmao:



KC4 said:


> Hello Gang of the Shang,
> 
> . Being a former farm kid, I knew what I had to do, but sobbed my way through it anyway. Now even though I know it was the humane thing to do, I feel quite awful about it.
> .


This is one of the hardest things to do, but at least he didn't suffer by getting eaten by an owl, or hawk, or worse, tormented by a cat... not much consolation, I know, but it was compassion that helped you do the right thing, even though it feels awful.... :-(


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> NO!..... cheese on broccoli and cauliflower, but not potatoes (scalloped, au gratin being the exception)


Never questioned cheese on the spuds, yuk. 

Was only referring to the peas and carrots with cheese sauce.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Never questioned cheese on the spuds, yuk.
> 
> Was only referring to the peas and carrots with cheese sauce.


Same yuck!


----------



## friend

Cheese on carrots and peas?
Nah, them to small I say, but taste wise it could be OK.
I would though prefer olive oil and sea salt on the spuds instead of cream.

Nite all.
After a wee bit of kipping on the sofa, the bed sound gorgeous.


----------



## Ena

..and it's good night from me after a great weekend off work. One of those times where I got everything done that I wanted in a relaxed pace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine breakfast waiting for all of you when you rise to face the new day. There shall be no melted cheese on any fruits or veggies, but I shall make some grilled cheese sandwiches if anyone wants one. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, you did the right thing, difficult as it might have been.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> ..and it's good night from me after a great weekend off work. One of those times where I got everything done that I wanted in a relaxed pace.


Ann, this is the way to end a weekend -- with a feeling of accomplishment and no regrets. Kudos. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc. I just have time to grab a quick coffee and head back to work. There is an interesting item on today's SAP regarding the nutritional value of organic versus non-organic grown foods. Busy day ahead so I must get at it.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all. 

Trying to pack some books for storage in temp. of 28C. 
Very difficult, especially for a fat pig like me. 
I have to get this place nice for tomorrow when my friends 
ex-wife comes to look at the apartment.
............
Rahmat 19 / July 12

_O Son of Man!
Deny not My servant should he ask anything 
from thee, for his face is My face; be then 
abased before me.
Bahá'u'lláh

And if any man will sue thee at the law, and 
take away thy coat, let him have thy cloak also. 
And whosoever shall compel thee to go a mile, 
go with him twain. 
Matthew 5:40-41_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Caman. 

Caman, those fruits, veggies and eggs look good. How is your elbow today?

25C with a 34C humidex reading. Very rare for us to have this long a heat wave here in St.John's.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.
The elbow is a wee bit sore, so I will take my injections before
getting into the exercises. 
Absolutely, the fruit and veg. a gorgeous. I bring them over to the Café.
A nice picture too.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> The elbow is a wee bit sore, so I will take my injections before
> getting into the exercises.
> Absolutely, the fruit and veg. a gorgeous. I bring them over to the Café.
> A nice picture too.


Thanks, Caman. Good luck with your elbow.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning, all. Looks to be coming up to another lovely day on the west coast.

Interesting article on the nutritional values, Don. Personally I've always equated 'taste' (along with colour) with 'probably higher nutrients'. For instance, we have a grower locally who does tomatoes pretty much year round, but for a couple of months in the winter we can't get his tomatoes. They're hydroponically grown and vine ripened, and the grower uses ladybugs to control aphids in his greenhouse, so they're pesticide free. I don't know if they'd qualify for the "Organic™" label, but they sure are tasty. (He also does cucumbers and peppers, and a few other vine-type vegetables.) In the winter the grocer brings in tomatoes from Mexico, but I figure 'if I can't taste it, why should I buy it?' as I find them a pale imitation of the real thing, so we just 'do without' until we can get the local ones again. By the way - the local ones are more expensive than the imported ones. Go figure. But then, I always figure 'there's a price for everything', and I think the price we pay for 'cheap food' might be 'nutritional value'.

How are the renovations coming along, Marc?


----------



## friend

Don: One of my biggest wishes is to have a green house and grow my own fruit and veg.
Then I could have everything organic. We will see when I come to Bellevue. Maybe I could 
write for you about it? The mad Irishman and his green house. LOL
Oh right, my web site is on it's way, so I will have something for 
you soon. 

Morning Elaine.
I thought that you wrote: the tomatoes are hypochondriacally grown. :lmao:
Have you tried caned organic tomatoes? I rather use them then ordinary
tomatoes if I can't find organic ones. Work pretty fine.


----------



## SINC

Good to know you are making progress on your web site Camán, I look forward to your contribution to SAP.

And Elaine is right about locally grown veggies, especially tomatoes tasting so much better. Those cardboard ones we get from Mexico in the winter are awful.

Never noticed any canned organic tomatoes Camán, I will watch for them and try some.


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> Morning Elaine.
> I thought that you wrote: the tomatoes are hypochondriacally grown. :lmao:
> Have you tried caned organic tomatoes? I rather use them then ordinary
> tomatoes if I can't find organic ones. Work pretty fine.


I generally do my own preserving - freeze or can fruits and vegetables when they're in season. When the local field tomatoes are ripe (and really cheap) is when I get my canned tomatoes made for the rest of the year. 

Right now, in strawberry season about 1/4 of what I buy gets eaten fresh, while the rest get 'flash frozen', bagged, and then eaten in the middle of winter when the only other option is those tasteless things from California. 

There is some nutritional loss whenever you cook or preserve foods, but we always try to use methods that capture as much as possible. (ie: steaming rather than boiling, and keeping the skins on whenever possible.) 

Speaking of cooking: We have had quite the discussions with our daughter's roommate who thinks that 'microwaving kills nutrients' and refuses to eat anything even heated up in the microwave, whereas I try to explain to her that _any_ method of cooking will rob food of nutrients, and microwaving is actually less nutrient robbing than a lot of traditional methods. (I make all my jams and jellies in the microwave - it's quicker and no 'stirring big pots of jam endlessly over a hot stove in the middle of a heat wave'.)


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

We got back from a friends cottage last night and came home with a fresh batch of Pickerel (walleye). I'm going to fry these up tonight. Should be good.

I'm off for a week for shutdown, so I'm taking the opportunity to catch up on some things around the house.

Speaking of Hydroponics, I was talking to a farmer at the market and he was saying that hydroponic anything is full of chemicals. In order for the plant to get the proper nutrients, the water has to be saturated with chemicals and fertilizer for the plant to grow properly, therefore the plant is constantly exposed to the chemicals, unlike soil.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> There is some nutritional loss whenever you cook or preserve foods, but we always try to use methods that capture as much as possible. (ie: steaming rather than boiling, and keeping the skins on whenever possible.)
> 
> Speaking of cooking: We have had quite the discussions with our daughter's roommate who thinks that 'microwaving kills nutrients' and refuses to eat anything even heated up in the microwave, whereas I try to explain to her that _any_ method of cooking will rob food of nutrients, and microwaving is actually less nutrient robbing than a lot of traditional methods. (I make all my jams and jellies in the microwave - it's quicker and no 'stirring big pots of jam endlessly over a hot stove in the middle of a heat wave'.)


As I was reading this, I was thinking exactly the same thing. I would rather microwave my veggies, than boil them.

Of course, I love roasting or grilling veggies, especially carrots, green beans and cherry tomatoes.


----------



## SINC

Lightly steamed veggies are my favourites. And perhaps keep most nutrients. Yum.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Was down for the count this weekend with a summer cold. On the advice of a few friends, I tried out a neti pot... not sure if I totally have the hang of using it, but it did seem to help a bit.

Simply by virtue of shopping at the St Lawerence Market, I've found that I am eating a lot more locally grown stuff, some of which is organic. Biggest difference I've found is that the food stays fresher for longer... great for me, since being a household of 1, I can only eat so much, and then there are times when I am too busy too cook.


----------



## MLeh

MaxPower said:


> Morning all.
> 
> We got back from a friends cottage last night and came home with a fresh batch of Pickerel (walleye). I'm going to fry these up tonight. Should be good.
> 
> I'm off for a week for shutdown, so I'm taking the opportunity to catch up on some things around the house.
> 
> Speaking of Hydroponics, I was talking to a farmer at the market and he was saying that hydroponic anything is full of chemicals. In order for the plant to get the proper nutrients, the water has to be saturated with chemicals and fertilizer for the plant to grow properly, therefore the plant is constantly exposed to the chemicals, unlike soil.


Fresh pickerel is good. Definitely best fried. Many years ago an elderly aunt decided to bake a huge pickerel for a family gathering. Of course pickerel is so boney ... we all politely ate it, but spent more time picking bones out than actually eating ...

As far as hydroponics go ...yes, the water is saturated with soluble nutrients. But that's how _all_ plants uptake nutrients - through their roots. Hydroponics just makes it more efficient. The jury is still out on the micronutrients though - it's hard to know what 'unknown' soluble nutrients are in soil that aren't added to the hydroponic solution. But, on the other hand, you don't have to worry about e-coli and other pathogens that can be introduced to produce through more traditional fertilizing methods. There's always a balance and it's best to be an informed consumer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine, Don, Caman, Warren and Jeanne.

"How are the renovations coming along, Marc? " Slowly, but the end is in sight.

I am with Don, fresh or lightly steamed is the best way to have veggies.

Jeanne, sorry to hear of your cold, but I have tried the Neti Pot and it works ............... once you get used to it. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 36C humidex reading. The doxies are suffering, so I scooted them down to the basement where it is about 20C and dry.


----------



## SINC

Marc, it is Sonal who had the cold and tried the Neti Pot, not Jeanne.


----------



## MLeh

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Was down for the count this weekend with a summer cold. On the advice of a few friends, I tried out a neti pot... not sure if I totally have the hang of using it, but it did seem to help a bit.
> 
> Simply by virtue of shopping at the St Lawerence Market, I've found that I am eating a lot more locally grown stuff, some of which is organic. Biggest difference I've found is that the food stays fresher for longer... great for me, since being a household of 1, I can only eat so much, and then there are times when I am too busy too cook.


You have my sincerest sympathies on the summer cold, and I hope you're better soon.


----------



## MaxPower

MLeh said:


> Fresh pickerel is good. Definitely best fried. Many years ago an elderly aunt decided to bake a huge pickerel for a family gathering. Of course pickerel is so boney ... we all politely ate it, but spent more time picking bones out than actually eating ...
> 
> As far as hydroponics go ...yes, the water is saturated with soluble nutrients. But that's how _all_ plants uptake nutrients - through their roots. Hydroponics just makes it more efficient. The jury is still out on the micronutrients though - it's hard to know what 'unknown' soluble nutrients are in soil that aren't added to the hydroponic solution. But, on the other hand, you don't have to worry about e-coli and other pathogens that can be introduced to produce through more traditional fertilizing methods. There's always a balance and it's best to be an informed consumer.


The Pickerel we have, have been cleaned with all of the junk taken out. All of the fatty parts, skin and the y bone, so the fillets have zero bones in them. Just a nice fillet. I'm going to coat them in an egg wash and coat with some finely ground cracker crumbs, then I'll fry them in a cast iron skillet on the grill.

With the hydroponics, keep in mind this is just one farmer's opinion. I agree the jury is still out on this one. I guess it all depends what _is_ put in the water.


----------



## MaxPower

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Was down for the count this weekend with a summer cold. On the advice of a few friends, I tried out a neti pot... not sure if I totally have the hang of using it, but it did seem to help a bit.
> 
> Simply by virtue of shopping at the St Lawerence Market, I've found that I am eating a lot more locally grown stuff, some of which is organic. Biggest difference I've found is that the food stays fresher for longer... great for me, since being a household of 1, I can only eat so much, and then there are times when I am too busy too cook.


Sonal, an easier solution to the neti pot is to go and buy a bottle of saline solution. Same effect, less hassle.


----------



## Sonal

MaxPower said:


> Sonal, an easier solution to the neti pot is to go and buy a bottle of saline solution. Same effect, less hassle.


Well, I have the pot, may as well use it.

Besides, I really don't want to consider the idea that they take returns on those things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, I have the pot, may as well use it.
> 
> Besides, I really don't want to consider the idea that they take returns on those things.


Sorry for the confusion, Sonal. Guess it was your new hair color ........... or the heat. 28C with a 37C humidex reading is giving me a headache. Still, the saline solution for the Neti Pot is the trick. I use it in the shower, since I tend to get it all over everything.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, I just looked up how to use a neti pot on YouTube. Like, double yuk eh? Won't be buying one of those any time soon. XX)


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning All... very hot and stuffy here right now, all are down for the count!! 

If you are having sinus problems, and usually that equals infection, just fill one of thos ols nasal spray bottles with colloidal silver and sniff as usual... infection will go and with it much discomfort... or you can just use a dropper, and sniff to get it into the sinus cavity...

Thanks fro breakkie Marc, I will just have a tea and something light... 

I agree about the local produce being so much better, flavour wise, and I also will not eat food cooked 'originally' in a microwave, as the 'waves' actually destroy the nutrition in food, I was told this many years ago by a friend who was a scientist and a nutrition expert... so needless to say I use mine to make tea, that's it, except the occasional bag of popcorn and the odd fast frozen dinner... but I will not cook from fresh a meal... 

Microwave Cooking is Killing You! and if you type in 'microwaves and food' (google) you will find lots more, if even half is correct, then I don't want much to do with them... 

JMHO


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, I just looked up how to use a neti pot on YouTube. Like, double yuk eh? Won't be buying one of those any time soon. XX)


My wife uses the actual Neti Pot, but I use their squeeze tube with the same saline solution. I get more relief from my device than with her's.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks fro breakkie Marc, I will just have a tea and something light..." Afternoon, Leslie. You need more to eat than just that bit of breakfast.


----------



## Rps

Not sure if I would like using one, but the Neti Pots have been used for centuries, I believe the first recorded use was in the writtings of Nostrildamus.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Not sure if I would like using one, but the Neti Pots have been used for centuries, I believe the first recorded use was in the writtings of Nostrildamus.


OK Rp, that one destroyed me.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,

Thanks for the breakfast MArc - A toasted Bagel with (what else) CHEESE, will be great for me, thanks. Oh, and a very, very large coffee too. THANKS! 

Sonal - sorry to hear of your summer cold. That's a nasty thing to have in the summer. Probably all of that extreme heat and air conditioning that lowered your resistance. Get better soon.

I have to agree with Warren - for cooked veggies, I love grilled vegetables the best. Steamed are second, roasted third. If I can choose between raw and cooked, I'll probably choose raw.

Don - Off to check out SAP soon today. That Hornsby Eaglet is soon to fledge as well.


----------



## Sonal

The neti pot is kind of gross, but hey, whatever helps. 

My usual pattern with colds is that for the first two days or some I am exhausted and feel terrible, but I don't have a lot of symptoms--a lot of congestion, a little sneezing, slightly sore but not much else. Then I get all my energy back, but all the symptoms start up--hacking cough, sneezing, runny nose, etc. 

So I figure if I can rid myself of the congestion ahead of time, that might just be the best possible solution.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> OK Rp, that one destroyed me.


Sometimes you just fall into them............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure if I would like using one, but the Neti Pots have been used for centuries, I believe the first recorded use was in the writtings of Nostrildamus.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The neti pot is kind of gross, but hey, whatever helps.
> 
> My usual pattern with colds is that for the first two days or some I am exhausted and feel terrible, but I don't have a lot of symptoms--a lot of congestion, a little sneezing, slightly sore but not much else. Then I get all my energy back, but all the symptoms start up--hacking cough, sneezing, runny nose, etc.
> 
> So I figure if I can rid myself of the congestion ahead of time, that might just be the best possible solution.


A wise course of action, Sonal.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Hi Garett, nice to see all is well with you. Thanks for the update.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Lightly steamed veggies are my favourites. And perhaps keep most nutrients. Yum.


Micro cooking seem to be interesting.
I like woked veg. Keeping them crispy. I thing that preserves the nutrients too.


----------



## friend

Evening Garett. Nice to see you.
All well?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Micro cooking seem to be interesting.
> I like woked veg. Keeping them crispy. I thing that preserves the nutrients too.


:clap: A man after my own heart!! I love "WOKKING" my veggies, adding a bit of brown rice makes for me, a great side dish to any meat, 10 min tops and you are ready to eat... 
I love to cook in a Wok, it is fast and oh so easy!! 

I especially like it to do spaghetti in after it has been drained, a wee bit of butter, a few tosses, all the water is gone and it is nicely warmed up again, (cold water to rinse stops the cooking of the pasta, but too cold to eat!) then top with sauce (homemade of course)  and some fresh parmesan.... gosh, now I *am* hungry... :lmao::lmao:

See you all later, and hi Garret, nice to have you pop in, what have you been doing in the wild weather??


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Garett. Glad you took my advice and rejoined us here in The Shang. You are an important member of our family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> Your advice is always sound. Many good souls hanging out in here, great to see that the spirit of the place lives on!
> 
> Garett


Very true, mon ami. Very true. Paix.


----------



## Ena

I'm sure you all know of the other use of hydroponics. Poor landlords that have to clean up after a 'grow op' is discovered. 

Had a save trip home, no tourists were knocked down or came close to being knocked down


----------



## Rps

Good evening all:

Caman and Leslie I do a lot of stir fry, using my family's favourite veggies. Unfortunately they all come in an sample while I'm cooking. I guess that is the reason for the expression: " many hands make light wok".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good evening all:
> 
> Caman and Leslie I do a lot of stir fry, using my family's favourite veggies. Unfortunately they all come in an sample while I'm cooking. I guess that is the reason for the expression: " many hands make light wok".


Evening, Ann. Glad to hear that no person or animal was injured.

Rp, I do the woking in our home ............ but what angers me is when people come in and pick out veggies (e.g., snow peas, carrots, etc) directly from the wok ......... and with their fingers!!!!!!!!! tptptptp I keep a sharp fork handy for anyone who comes close and warn them that if they don't want their finger as part of the stir fry, wait for dinner. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Still 23C but the humidex is falling, so it should be an OK night to get to sleep without a fan. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal and Caman, I hope tomorrow finds you both in better health.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Good evening all:
> 
> Caman and Leslie I do a lot of stir fry, using my family's favourite veggies. Unfortunately they all come in an sample while I'm cooking. I guess that is the reason for the expression: " many hands make light wok".


Yes, I am lucky in that I don't have anyone poking into my wok... I, like DR. G, keep a sharp fork handy and remind them there is no meat in this meal, and if you want meat just poke that finger in here again!!  Trust me, they don't do it... 

I seldom use my cookware anymore... a good wok will do almost all the cooking chores....
does anyone recall when they first came out, they were aluminum and had that ring to put over the element so you could cook in it! gosh, that was a horrid set up... but I made lots of asian food in that old wok, I wasn't crazy that it was aluminum but that was all they made them in.... Like the latest much better... I have 3 sizes, and it pretty much takes care of all I want to eat!


----------



## friend

Nite all. 

Fell asleep on the couch,
but are moving to the bed now.


----------



## KC4

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> A few people messaged me since I have been away from here. I've just been preoccupied with some other goings on and trying to cut back on my internet time.
> 
> HI all, and thanks for the well wishes


Hey Garett,

Nice to see you in the Shang - we've missed your posts!

How is your website doing?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone from a very soggy Alberta, I've set up the Heart's Desire Buffet this morning for all to enjoy with your favourite juices and beverages too. SAP is up and there is one Rp type tale that is a must read on "The Secret Of Growing Vegetables".

Gotta run now as tomorrows edition awaits somewhere out there on the web.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the Heart's Desire Buffet. I have been sitting outside since about 7AM just listening to the morning birds and watching the doxies play in the grass. 23C already, so it's going to be another hot one. Still, with the wind in the leaves, I can close my eyes and almost hear the ocean. That's what it sounds like, especially the ocean on the California coastline near Big Sur.


----------



## SINC

I'd join you out there Marc, but I would need my water wings. It is still just pouring here and forecast to continue all day. Haven't heard yet how much rain we've gotten, but it's lots.


----------



## friend

God morning Don, Marc and all. 

Over 30C here and it is difficult to get anything done.
I need to get some serious packing done or it will just
get more and more problematic and stressful. Dylan is 
helping, Siobhán is doing her room, Hanna is sick and 
Ciarán doesn't give a damn. The small ones are... too 
small to help with anything of substance.
A shower might give me an energy boost.
Today is my mothers birthday and she would have been 
79 if she had been with us. :love2:
...............
Kalimát 1 / July 13

_Magnified be Thy Name, O Lord my God! Thou art He
Whom all things worship and Who worshipeth no one,
Who is the Lord of all things and is the vassal of none, 
Who knoweth all things and is known of none..... Thou
didst, through a word of Thy mouth, bring creation into
being and fashion the universe. There is none other God 
except Thee, the Fashioner, the Creator, the Almighty, 
the Most Powerful.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'd join you out there Marc, but I would need my water wings. It is still just pouring here and forecast to continue all day. Haven't heard yet how much rain we've gotten, but it's lots.


Don, the EC forecast is not hopeful for you today -- That's over two inches of rain!!!! Bon chance, mon ami.

City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park
10:53 PM MDT Monday 12 July 2010
Rainfall warning for 
City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park continued

50 to 70 millimetres rainfall expected by Tuesday evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I would help you if I was there in Sweden. Just read a CNN study that rated Bellevue, WA as the #4 best non-big city to live in the US. So, this might help make your packing go easier knowing that you shall soon be there .............. with Anna.


----------



## SINC

Here is an interesting look at the last 25 visitors to SAP this morning in the past 30 minutes. I just can't get over so many countries, never mind how they find it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. I am not sure if I am coming up as "unknown" these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CBC News --

"The Senate voted to pass the omnibus budget implementation bill late Monday, avoiding an election showdown over the issue.

Senators voted 48-44 against the changes made by opposition members of its finance committee to Bill C-9and passed the legislation without amendments.

They involved provisions to allow for the potential privatization of Atomic Energy of Canada Ltd. (AECL) and to end Canada Post's monopoly on international mail, allowing Bombs R Us to take over the AECL and The Doxie Express to take over Canada Post's international mail runs."


----------



## Dr.G.

"... but my cucumbers are enormous." :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. I would help you if I was there in Sweden. Just read a CNN study that rated Bellevue, WA as the #4 best non-big city to live in the US. So, this might help make your packing go easier knowing that you shall soon be there .............. with Anna.


Thanks Marc. that is a help just knowing that. :clap: 
I did see that briefly yesterday, but has yet to read it which
I will do now to boost the spirits. It has been a very difficult
morning with two of the smaller ones, but after taking the
painkillers to do my exercise I care less about it.


----------



## MLeh

Morning everyone.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All.... tea for me please!! 
Hope you all have a wonderful day.... !


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Elaine, Garett and Leslie.

Hope ye are well.
We have 31C here and I'm hot, but not complaining.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the Heart Smart Start today Don....I'm off to check SAP soon. It rained ferociously here yesterday, complete with damaging hail in some parts of the city. I hope you don't get that. How can ice fall out of the sky in July? 

Hang in there Caman - If I was there, I'd help you too. I despise moving, but mostly when it's my own move.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Hang in there Caman - If I was there, I'd help you too. I despise moving, but mostly when it's my own move.


Thanks Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal, Caman, Elaine, Leslie, Garett and Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc. that is a help just knowing that. :clap:
> I did see that briefly yesterday, but has yet to read it which
> I will do now to boost the spirits. It has been a very difficult
> morning with two of the smaller ones, but after taking the
> painkillers to do my exercise I care less about it.


Do you qualify for any assistance given the size of your family and your temporary disability?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Do you qualify for any assistance given the size of your family and your temporary disability?


I wouldn't like that and in any case it takes ages to set it up.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I wouldn't like that and in any case it takes ages to set it up.


I know how you feel. When I became a single parent, I lost all support from social services.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I know how you feel. When I became a single parent, I lost all support from social services.


Luckily we are both out of that.
And with nice wife's too. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Luckily we are both out of that.
> And with nice wife's too. :clap:


Amen to that, Brother Caman. Amen.


----------



## friend

1:10AM and still 22C.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> 1:10AM and still 22C.


Hot, my friend. 22C with a 29C humidex reading, but a nice ocean breeze is helping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did you or Ann know the McCann family?

CBC News - Edmonton - Alberta couple's disappearance devastates family


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Ena

Evening all. No complaints about the day here; a comfortable 20º C. 

My daughter is visiting for a few days and what's even better is she's cooking supper. She loves to cook so I must have done something right 

It's the dreaded six day in a row block at work so if you don't see me for a few days I've probably gone sub duvet earlier than usual


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. Good to hear about your daughter's visit ........... and cooking for her mom. It's payback time.  Good luck with work.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Night, Caman. I am right behind you ............. albeit 3 1/2 time zones away. Time to pull the pin. See you at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, did you or Ann know the McCann family?
> 
> CBC News - Edmonton - Alberta couple's disappearance devastates family


No Marc, we only knew of them, although we do know their next door neighbour well. That said, I must admit that I fear the worst for them.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

Cooler here with 22C and overcast.
Off in a minute to the physio therapist for the elbow.
Going to be nice to ride the cool, air conditioned underground.
..............
Kalimát 2 / July 14

_The purpose of God in creating man hath been, 
and will always be, to enable him to know his 
Creator and to attain His Presence. To this most 
excellent aim, this supreme objective, all the heavenly 
Books and the divinely-revealed and weighty Scriptures 
unequivocally bear witness.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your physio.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, we only knew of them, although we do know their next door neighbour well. That said, I must admit that I fear the worst for them.


Sadly, my wife and I have the same sort of fears for their lives. We shall see. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

I am starting to prepare our Over the Hump Day Breakfast, and wondered if anyone wanted something special this morning?


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.
I would mind a large Chai tea and two bagels with cream cheese and chives thanks.

Back from the physio. I looks like I need to get
mobilisation under anesthetic. The therapist will
come with to the appointment i have with the consultant
on the 20th. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> I would mind a large Chai tea and two bagels with cream cheese and chives thanks.
> 
> Back from the physio. I looks like I need to get
> mobilisation under anesthetic. The therapist will
> come with to the appointment i have with the consultant
> on the 20th. We shall see.


Coming right up, Caman. Never had "mobilisation under anesthetic" with the physio on my knees. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Caman. Never had "mobilisation under anesthetic" with the physio on my knees. Good luck, my friend.


They put the patient under, not to scare them.
Because they bring up Mongo from the morgue to get the job done.
Him being the most ugly, fierce looking and strongest orderly in
the whole hospital. He is the one otherwise dealing with rigger mortise. 
He can also break a heart or help the girls to break up with a boyfriend. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Time to go and work with the music for awhile.
We are going to listen the a mastered version of the album.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Time to go and work with the music for awhile.
> We are going to listen the a mastered version of the album.


That sounds much better than a meeting with Mongo.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. Got off to a late start this morning, but finally SAP is up and running. Check out an Rp type tale on "remembering Socrates" this morning for your morning giggle. Now, it's back to work for moi.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán and Marc. Got off to a late start this morning, but finally SAP is up and running. Check out an Rp type tale on "remembering Socrates" this morning for you morning giggle. Now, it's back to work for moi.


Good morning, Don. Got a real laugh out of the Socrates tale. Did not see that ending coming. :lmao: Merci, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> That sounds much better than a meeting with Mongo.


Didn't work out. Ciarán started his recurring anger session, kicked the 
storage door in and stormed out. I had to go out and find him, then I had 
to call and cancel work. Now he want to go to a foster family, doesn't want 
to move and threatens to hurt himself to show to the Social Welfare. 
Sometimes I wish it was all over and I could be put 6 feet under and left alone.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## friend

Now he is sorry, asks for forgiveness for being bad and gives me a few 
pieces of candy as a peace offer saying "don't hate me".
Of cause i don't hate him, but it runs me down and makes me so tired.
And a days to get some work done is lost and I'm a day older.
When I tell people what I've been through and what I've done in my life
they can't believe their ears. Trust me, I haven't told ye even 2% of what has
happen in my life. Wait and by my biography and make me a few bucks. 

Now I've to take a few painkillers and try to get this elbow working. 
There's always something fun to do.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> No Marc, we only knew of them, although we do know their next door neighbour well. That said, I must admit that I fear the worst for them.


This is so sad, I have been watching for a vehicle that may be like the one they were towing... to have their unit torched is cruel and unusual punishment... I hope they are alright, but it doesn't seem too likely... this is beyond belief that someone could just disappear... I have them in my prayers, I hope they are not being tortured somewhere... :-(


friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> I would mind a large Chai tea and two bagels with cream cheese and chives thanks.
> 
> Back from the physio. I looks like I need to get
> mobilisation under anesthetic. The therapist will
> come with to the appointment i have with the consultant
> on the 20th. We shall see.


Wow your elbow must be really seized up Caman, but best to get it 'cracked' and moving before it gets any worse, hope it was not the fault of the surgeon putting something in the wrong place... 
i feel for you... and wish you the very best...


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Didn't work out. Ciarán started his recurring anger session, kicked the
> storage door in and stormed out. I had to go out and find him, then I had
> to call and cancel work. Now he want to go to a foster family, doesn't want
> to move and threatens to hurt himself to show to the Social Welfare.
> Sometimes I wish it was all over and I could be put 6 feet under and left alone.


Sorry to hear this, Caman. How old is Ciaran?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Now he is sorry, asks for forgiveness for being bad and gives me a few
> pieces of candy as a peace offer saying "don't hate me".
> Of cause i don't hate him, but it runs me down and makes me so tired.
> And a days to get some work done is lost and I'm a day older.
> When I tell people what I've been through and what I've done in my life
> they can't believe their ears. Trust me, I haven't told ye even 2% of what has
> happen in my life. Wait and by my biography and make me a few bucks.
> 
> Now I've to take a few painkillers and try to get this elbow working.
> There's always something fun to do.


I shall await for your biography. Have a feeling we might have some similar chapters, if the truth be known. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Caman. How old is Ciaran?





Dr.G. said:


> I shall await for your biography. Have a feeling we might have some similar chapters, if the truth be known. Hang in there, mon ami.


He is 11 years old and mostly a very nice, kind, helpful and good boy,
but with so much bottle up sorrow and anger. Most that know him accredit 
his biological mother and her neglect for this. Who am I to disagree. 

We'll compare notes some day Marc my friend. I will indeed hang in there.
I promised both the kids and God to see it out to the end, so I'll just do that.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning Garett.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> He is 11 years old and mostly a very nice, kind, helpful and good boy,
> but with so much bottle up sorrow and anger. Most that know him accredit
> his biological mother and her neglect for this. Who am I to disagree.
> 
> We'll compare notes some day Marc my friend. I will indeed hang in there.
> I promised both the kids and God to see it out to the end, so I'll just do that.


Somehow, someday, it all works out in the end, faith that all will be well is all there is somedays... he will know how lucky he is when he grows up... hopefully you can survive that long... (both of you) 

As my gran used to say, it will all come out in the wash... 
good luck and I will put you both in my med. healing prayers...


----------



## friend

MazterCBlazter said:


> Sorry to hear all these troubles Caman.
> 
> Hang in there, this too shall pass.





macdoodle said:


> Somehow, someday, it all works out in the end, faith that all will be well is all there is somedays... he will know how lucky he is when he grows up... hopefully you can survive that long... (both of you)
> 
> As my gran used to say, it will all come out in the wash...
> good luck and I will put you both in my med. healing prayers...


Morning both and thank ye for youse support.
I truly believe that the move will do all of them good.
Anna IS a mother and skilled at it too. She will work less
for the next 12-15 months to be there for them all and I require
so few hours of sleep so I will have time to do all that I need to do,
both for the family, the bahai Faith and workwise. We just need to get there.
8 weeks left.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc....got waffles? 

Caman - Much of what you are describing sounds like hell to me....moving hell, angry kids hell, physical pain hell, etc.....The only thing I can say is that surviving this kind of hell does a couple of things for us. It makes us realize that we can do it and that in itself is an empowerment for the next time, if ever, hell comes visiting. The second thing is that it sure makes us appreciate and understand good times as good times.

So many people truly believe they are in hell when they ain't seen nothing.

It is also my opinion that events are cowards....everything has to happen at once, especially if they are negative events. They travel in packs, the buggers. All you can do is laugh and say to yourself, "Bring it on!"

Wish I could be there to help somehow Caman. I have survived hell and can do it again.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc....got waffles?
> 
> Caman - Much of what you are describing sounds like hell to me....moving hell, angry kids hell, physical pain hell, etc.....The only thing I can say is that surviving this kind of hell does a couple of things for us. It makes us realize that we can do it and that in itself is an empowerment for the next time, if ever, hell comes visiting. The second thing is that it sure makes us appreciate and understand good times as good times.
> 
> So many people truly believe they are in hell when they ain't seen nothing.
> 
> It is also my opinion that events are cowards....everything has to happen at once, especially if they are negative events. They travel in packs, the buggers. All you can do is laugh and say to yourself, "Bring it on!"
> 
> Wish I could be there to help somehow Caman. I have survived hell and can do it again.


Thank you Kim for those soothing words. 
Compared to earlier days this is not so bad at all. 

Hell also makes one appreciate the side effects of the painkillers. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> He is 11 years old and mostly a very nice, kind, helpful and good boy,
> but with so much bottle up sorrow and anger. Most that know him accredit
> his biological mother and her neglect for this. Who am I to disagree.
> 
> We'll compare notes some day Marc my friend. I will indeed hang in there.
> I promised both the kids and God to see it out to the end, so I'll just do that.


That's just what I did when my wife decided to leave us one Saturday night with no notice. Instantly, I became a single parent, which lasted nearly 5 years. So, know that we are all here for you, my friend. Paix.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes Caman, we are all here for you, it is true no one knows exactly how you are feeling, we all know how you are feeling... and the 'moxie' it takes to overcome a lot of life's trials... there is a saying that God never gives you more than you can handle....

I have said on occasion, throughout my life, shaking a fist for emphasis,(sort of Gone with the Wind like..)  You better give me a hand here, you have more faith in me than I do!! 

I believed with that reminder to the universe, it would go a bit easier .. at least until I could catch my breath.... then when I calmed down, I would believe I could do it because someone better than I gave me this (hateful at times) chore and believed I could do it... so I did, maybe not well or perfectly, but the best I knew how at the time... 

And Caman, so shall you get it done, and when all are safely across the pond... your little ducklings will be happier and more at peace... 

So go to a safe place and yell about needing some help... shout it out... you will see how much better you feel... (a large field on a windy day works perfectly... I like to think my words are being carried to where they will be heard, not by the neighbours... ):lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"And Caman, so shall you get it done, and when all are safely across the pond... your little ducklings will be happier and more at peace... " Caman, I agree with Leslie's point.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

good night... sweet dreams...


----------



## SINC

Nice night here. Had a cloudburst or two, but it is still 20° and the sun has miraculously appeared at this late hour. Too soon for bed, but time to haul a burger off the grill and dig in. Now, where did I leave that bottle of red?


----------



## friend

Nite all. 
Sweet dreams.

Leslie and Marc: Again, thanks for the support and friendship.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine. Breakfast today is simple fare with fruit platters and a great selection of bagels and sticky buns to go with your favourite beverage. I'm busy working on SAP for tomorrow, but don't miss the item on "the perils of hesitation" this morning.


----------



## MLeh

Yeah, I guess it's just about time to go to bed. Night.


----------



## SINC

Night Elaine, you sure were up late.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all. 
Good night Elaine.

27C, sunshine and the fun never ends. 
Going to have physio tomorrow, so I'll skip going in to town today as planed.
Taking the two small kids with and one of the older to help minding them
during my physio. They have a small sports hall there, so they can go nuts
safely for awhile. We'll go to the library on the way there and give back the 
book we borrowed earlier. Maybe also go for a wee bite. 
But today..... lazy bones........
.............
Kalimát 3 / July 15

_O Son of Man!
I loved thy creation, hence I created thee. Wherefore,
do thou love Me, that I may name thy name and fill
thy soul with the spirit of life.
Bahá'u'lláh

All things were made by him; and without him was not
any thing made that was made. In him was life; and the
life was the light of men.
John 1:3-4_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Caman. Thanks for the breakfast, Don. Fruit is great.

"Leslie and Marc: Again, thanks for the support and friendship. " No problem. You are a good man, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don and Caman. Thanks for the breakfast, Don. Fruit is great.
> 
> "Leslie and Marc: Again, thanks for the support and friendship. " No problem. You are a good man, mon ami. Paix.


Morning Marc.
Thanks. 

Can I have that that in writing, witnessed and notarized please. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> Thanks.
> 
> Can I have that that in writing, witnessed and notarized please. :lmao:


I shall go into the office of my lawyer, from the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe, and have them make this compliment official.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I shall go into the office of my lawyer, from the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe, and have them make this compliment official.


:lmao::clap:
I'll let you know if I need it. 
Then again dear Professor, a word from your good self is certainly enough on its own. 

Me, I am just a wondering storyteller, telling stories from the heart. 
My heart, you heart and and the hearts of those that rather not speek 
their grizzly stories, stories residing in dark corners of the soul. beejacon 
And once in awhile I tell funny, silly little jokes that makes you giggle. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> :lmao::clap:
> I'll let you know if I need it.
> Then again dear Professor, a word from your good self is certainly enough on its own.
> 
> Me, I am just a wondering storyteller, telling stories from the heart.
> My heart, you heart and and the hearts of those that rather not speek
> their grizzly stories, stories residing in dark corners of the soul. beejacon
> And once in awhile I tell funny, silly little jokes that makes you giggle. :lmao:


Caman, you are a poet, philosopher and student of Life.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, you are a poet, philosopher and student of Life.


Putting my big neb in everyone business for profit. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, you are student of Life.


And with permanent detention.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Putting my big neb in everyone business for profit. :lmao:


Profit shall come from your music.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Got passing that note I wrote eh? beejacon


Morning, Garett. I envision you as the model student when you were in school ............... a quiet little boy who, when he grew up, bulked up and did not take crap from anyone ever again.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!


----------



## Rps

Good morning from sunny and hot LaSalle. Temp without humidex was 37 here yesterday. The Dog and I are thankful for central air. But it is quite nice here and the "net" works well, since there is a Roger's tower almost outside my door.

Also, Kim, found a great new flavour for my morning brew, Butter Toffee, sound sweet and icky but it has a great aroma and tastes like a medium roast, very nice.....


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Funny you should say that,
> 
> All those bullies had to sleep sometime, and many of them have no idea who, what or why certain misfortune had come upon them when they least expected it beejacon
> 
> Fast forward to today, I have bulked up to over 300 pounds this year, by training on my home gym equipment and eating a hearty diet, no steroids, in spite of a severe sleep disorder. My late friend Doug Hepburn would be proud.
> 
> Funny that, no one bothers me anymore.
> 
> Enough of that, now to consider a reducing program.


Garett, you are The Shang's "Gentle Giant" ................ protector of young children and doxie pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim ............. Morning, Rp. I have to admit that I am not much of a Butter Toffee lover, but I would try this sort of coffee. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Night Elaine, you sure were up late.


I don't feel the need to always let everyone know my comings and goings, Don.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Also, Kim, found a great new flavour for my morning brew, Butter Toffee, sound sweet and icky but it has a great aroma and tastes like a medium roast, very nice.....


Hi Rp! I bet a Butter Toffee Coffee would be fabulous iced with a bit of cream or milk. Woot! It would be more like a dessert than a drink for me though.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Garett, Kim and Rp.

Going with the kids to swim in the big lake around the corner from us.

I just took a photo for Anna that she is going to send to family and friends
to announce the wedding, tell about my music album and that she is selling for Mary Kay.
I'm the last one to the right.  :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Yeah Kim it would be. Unfortunately my sins of the past have caught up with me and I have to watch my sugar, as you know, Figures, just as I began to love those frozen coffee drinks, I had to quit........


----------



## Dr.G.

Great family portrait, Caman. I guessed you were the one on the right.


----------



## SINC

A fine family portrait indeed Camán, Very nice and it brings home the fact that you have your hands full at times.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Afternoon Garett, Kim and Rp.
> 
> Going with the kids to swim in the big lake around the corner from us.
> 
> I just took a photo for Anna that she is going to send to family and friends
> to announce the wedding, tell about my music album and that she is selling for Mary Kay.
> I'm the last one to the right.  :lmao:


Good looking bunch you have there Caman! Great photo!



Rps said:


> Yeah Kim it would be. Unfortunately my sins of the past have caught up with me and I have to watch my sugar, as you know, Figures, just as I began to love those frozen coffee drinks, I had to quit........


I'd just make them up myself from the freshly brewed butter Toffee flavored coffee, ice, milk/cream and Splenda (probably the brown sugar variety to enhance the toffee flavor). Wooot! The blenda and Splenda get along rather splendid.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I guessed you were the one on the right.


:lmao:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Great family portrait, Caman. I guessed you were the one on the right.





SINC said:


> A fine family portrait indeed Camán, Very nice and it brings home the fact that you have your hands full at times.





KC4 said:


> Good looking bunch you have there Caman! Great photo!


Thanks lads.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Afternoon Garett, Kim and Rp.
> 
> Going with the kids to swim in the big lake around the corner from us.
> 
> I just took a photo for Anna that she is going to send to family and friends
> to announce the wedding, tell about my music album and that she is selling for Mary Kay.
> I'm the last one to the right.  :lmao:


Just catching up this morning, great photo of you and your 'ducklings' Caman, you will have to keep a stick handy to keep the boys away from those girls, especially in Washington!! :lmao: beautiful children, all of them, and quite a handsome fellow on the right looking very proud!! :clap:



Rps said:


> Yeah Kim it would be. Unfortunately my sins of the past have caught up with me and I have to watch my sugar, as you know, Figures, just as I began to love those frozen coffee drinks, I had to quit........


If watching sugar intake think Stevia, I know a lot of diabetics that use it... it is quite sweet and makes a good substitute... it is derived from plants so there are no chemicals... 
Here is a link... 
Life Just Got A Whole Lot Sweeter


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone!

Gorgeous day! Just dropping in here for a couple of minutes. I've been busy here shredding all the paperwork that had accumulated since the 1980s. I had actually started this a couple of months ago and it had stagnated till today. I've came across old textbooks, tests and essays from the 1980s! Them dusty books are now off to the dump! Tests and essays even though they fetched a bunch of As  and a smattering of Bs are now shredded. It's hard to believe that I had these books that long and haven't even cracked them open since I finished school!

Did any of you guys keep your old textbooks, tests and essays from the good ol' days?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Gorgeous day! Just dropping in here for a couple of minutes. I've been busy here shredding all the paperwork that had accumulated since the 1980s. I had actually started this a couple of months ago and it had stagnated till today. I've came across old textbooks, tests and essays from the 1980s! Them dusty books are now off to the dump! Tests and essays even though they fetched a bunch of As  and a smattering of Bs are now shredded. It's hard to believe that I had these books that long and haven't even cracked them open since I finished school!
> 
> Did any of you guys keep your old textbooks, tests and essays from the good ol' days?


Afternoon, Sharon. Yes, I have kept selected papers and essays and notes, more for historical/memories than for the content. I kept a few textbooks as well.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sharon. Yes, I have kept selected papers and essays and notes, more for historical/memories than for the content. I kept a few textbooks as well.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Not bad Marc! Not bad. Health wise I'm feeling great. Mentally, I'm fine. I'm enjoying the great summer so far although it has been pretty hot and muggy. I ain't complaining though! Oh yeah, I'm losing weight! Hopefully by summer's end, I'll only be 15 pounds heavier than when I was 25 years old! Moi was slender then! 

So Marc, how's your summer so far? I think your summer has been warmer this year as compared to last year?


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon: For the most part I dumped my stuff as soon as I was finished. But I did keep my texts, I never toss out books, and only a few papers, as I knew my daughter would be following in my degree footsteps, so I kept them as a guide for her. Now, she is keeping her work for me. Full circle I guess.

I would love to loose some weight, but at my age it is tough. I would love to get to 165 again and keep it there, I'm about 20 away from that, so I've got a long long road to go........


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Not bad Marc! Not bad. Health wise I'm feeling great. Mentally, I'm fine. I'm enjoying the great summer so far although it has been pretty hot and muggy. I ain't complaining though! Oh yeah, I'm losing weight! Hopefully by summer's end, I'll only be 15 pounds heavier than when I was 25 years old! Moi was slender then!
> 
> So Marc, how's your summer so far? I think your summer has been warmer this year as compared to last year?


Good for you, Sharon. I would love to be the weight I was when I came to Canada, 33 years ago next week, but that would be a big loss that is unlikely in that I was very athletic back then. So, I shall settle for a realistic loss.

We have had one of the warmest months of July here in St.John's since I first came here. My wife keeps saying how nice it would be to move to the Wolfville or Chester, NS area. Wonder if they had it as hot as we have had it these past couple of weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Sharon: For the most part I dumped my stuff as soon as I was finished. But I did keep my texts, I never toss out books, and only a few papers, as I knew my daughter would be following in my degree footsteps, so I kept them as a guide for her. Now, she is keeping her work for me. Full circle I guess.
> 
> I would love to loose some weight, but at my age it is tough. I would love to get to 165 again and keep it there, I'm about 20 away from that, so I've got a long long road to go........


Afternoon, Rp. I can't even remember when I was 165!!!!  Must have been back in my undergrad days. :-(


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi ya Garett!!!! :clap::clap: How's my favourite weightlifter doin' nowadays? Yep, yep, I do intend on lettin' er' rip! 

BTW I forgot to mention that I've discovered an invoice dated 1987 from People's Jewelers. On it shows a matching pair of wedding rings that my husband purchased a couple of weeks prior to the wedding day! He sure cut it close didn't he? :lmao::lmao: Additionally it shows the price that he paid.... kind of low... but that's all right. I placed the paper on the kitchen counter beside the fridge where he's bound to find it. 

I wonder what he's gonna say??!!? hahahahahaha


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> I wonder what he's gonna say??!!? hahahahahaha


He would probably say what I would say: It was the best purchase he ever made.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Well our storms missed us. It turned from bright blue to dark purple and about 10 drops of rain fell and the wind howled. Then within 10 minutes, it was bright blue again, although the warnings are still in effect.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

I bought my wife's engagement solitaire and wedding band for $180 back in 1965. At the time it represented nearly two months pay, not an insignificant amount.

Still, I boosted that with a custom made $3,500 extra three diamond band 20 years ago on our 25th. 

Since this year marks our 45th, I will do nothing more than give Ann a huge hug and tell her how much I appreciate and love her. Not much of a gift considering I do that every day, is it?


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I bought my wife's engagement solitaire and wedding band for $180 back in 1965. At the time it represented nearly two months pay, not an insignificant amount.
> 
> Still, I boosted that with a custom made $3,500 extra three diamond band 20 years ago on our 25th.
> 
> Since this year marks our 45th, I will do nothing more than give Ann a huge hug and tell her how much I appreciate and love her. Not much of a gift considering I do that every day, is it?


Depends who's gettin' and who's givin'  

Good for you!! those are the best gifts.... you could celebrate with a bottle of bubbly and / or a meal at A&W in the car... you do remember those meals don't you?? :lmao:


----------



## SINC

If only the A & Dub had in car service like days of yore. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

In two weeks, my wife and I celebrate our 15th wedding anniversary. She said that the 15th wedding anniversary gift is a new kitchen ............ I told her that I thought that the 15th was crystal. She said that was the traditional gift for #15 ............ new kitchens are the modern #15. Still, we shall have our kitchen completed by the end of the month, just in time for our anniversary. We have been without a kitchen for nearly two months now, so it will be a great day for us all in our family. Still, I am looking for a little crystal heart being the traditionalist that I am. She said that #16 is another litter of doxie pups, but I have called her on that one and demand to see this "guide to anniversary gifts". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to get up early to make our classic TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> If only the A & Dub had in car service like days of yore. Sigh.


:clap: yep! I was one of those tray totin mamas... I loved it, it was a great job and you didn't gain weight... for that reason alone I would work there now if the brought it back... don't think I'd get as much in tips tho!! :lmao: youth does have advantages!! 




Dr.G. said:


> In two weeks, my wife and I celebrate our 15th wedding anniversary. She said that the 15th wedding anniversary gift is a new kitchen ............ I told her that I thought that the 15th was crystal. She said that was the traditional gift for #15 ............ new kitchens are the modern #15. Still, we shall have our kitchen completed by the end of the month, just in time for our anniversary. We have been without a kitchen for nearly two months now, so it will be a great day for us all in our family. Still, I am looking for a little crystal heart being the traditionalist that I am. She said that #16 is another litter of doxie pups, but I have called her on that one and demand to see this "guide to anniversary gifts". We shall see.


Even a wee Schwartzki ornament would be nice... they are cute to hang in windows to catch the light, and they are crystal...  just a thought...


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Marc!

15th anniversary! Woot! Here's an idea for you. This gift is guaranteed to melt Deborah's heart. :love2:However it's probably difficult to find. A crystal figurine of a doxie!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Marc!
> 
> 15th anniversary! Woot! Here's an idea for you. This gift is guaranteed to melt Deborah's heart. :love2:However it's probably difficult to find. A crystal figurine of a doxie!


Both are great ideas. Thanks, Leslie and Sharon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a great TGIF Breakfast to celebrate our getting half way through July without melting. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I wonder how Warren is doing at Toyota lately? I see that their productivity is up at their Oakville plant. Must be his positive influence.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Marc and the rest of the Shang Gang!

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast...Some fruit with a buttered toasted bagel (and coffee, of course lots of coffee) would really do the trick, please and thanks.

I've been wondering how Warren is doing as well. It sounds like such an interesting job. I imagine he's totally kickin' butt there. 

Congrats on your almost 15 year anniversary Marc and Deborah! A crystal Doxie sounds like a great idea to me as well.

Lee and I just celebrated our 10th anniversary this week! Woot! I don't know what the 10 year gift should be, because we do not exchange gifts for our anniversaries.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Hot here today. Marc I wasn't sure what a 15th anniversary gift should be so I went to Ask.com Search Engine - Better Web Search and did. It seems that the links stated great deals on Psychotherapy, and Trojan Removers [ this was a download, also a curious term.....] anyway the traditional gift seems to be crystal and the modern a watch.

In any case all the best to the both of you. Gail and I have been together 37 years. I know when we got married I over heard her mother say to a friend that being married to me was going to be a vacation for her .... something about a last resort, I know Gail gives thanks everyday for our marriage, many times I hear her say " G_d why me!"


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, I see Kim is up early this morning. Interesting yarn about an elephant who took a shine to a lizard and a giant Sturgeon on SAP today. Thanks for the brekkie Marc, I am now off to work as I am a bit late this morning.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Morning Sonal, I bet you had the AC on this week...... how are things with you today?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Gail and I have been together 37 years. I know when we got married I over heard her mother say to a friend that being married to me was going to be a vacation for her .... something about a last resort, I know Gail gives thanks everyday for our marriage, many times I hear her say " G_d why me!"


Hahahha! I see you are in fine form as usual this morning Rp! 



SINC said:


> Morning everyone, I see Kim is up early this morning. Interesting yarn about an elephant who took a shine to a lizard and a giant Sturgeon on SAP today. Thanks for the brekkie Marc, I am now off to work as I am a bit late this morning.


Yeah, I think that poor lizard was up too! Sheesh! SAP is great today!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> I wonder how Warren is doing at Toyota lately? I see that their productivity is up at their Oakville plant. Must be his positive influence.





KC4 said:


> I've been wondering how Warren is doing as well. It sounds like such an interesting job. I imagine he's totally kickin' butt there.


Thanks for thinking of me gang.

We've been on shutdown for the past week. That doesn't mean I'm not busy though. My wife has us running around doing stuff around the house. It's getting there though.

The Oakville plant you are referring to Marc, is more than likely Ford. Toyota has two plants. One in Cambridge and the other in Woodstock. I work for Toyota-Boshoku. We are the interior supplier for the RAV4. We work when Toyota works. Toyota and TBCA carries no finished inventory. Everything on the line has been purchased. When the seats roll off our assembly line, they go straight to Toyota to be installed. When a RAV4 rolls off the assembly line, it goes straight to the dealer for their inventory or to the end customer. It's an interesting process.


----------



## MLeh

Morning everyone.

Liked your line about 'holiday' and 'last resort', Rp. Mind if I borrow it? 

My husband's favourite line is "We've been married for 28 years and I don't regret a single day of it. That day is ..."


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Morning Sonal, I bet you had the AC on this week...... how are things with you today?


Yeah, it's been hot out there.

Have to have a talk with my super at my larger building. She's away this week, and a few problems have come to light. Trying to work out how to handle it--we aren't the most formal of organizations, but something needs to be done here.


----------



## Rps

Actually my favourite line was one I used at our 25th anniversary dinner: " I never knew what true happiness was .... until I got married".... yeah the couch was comfortable that night.......


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim, Rp, Don, Warren, Sonal, Elaine and Garett.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warren, maybe it is Cambridge. We bought a RAV4 because we wanted another Toyota product and the RAV was partially build in ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> +1 -Garett (me) +Marc


+2 Marc = 1 Garett = 7 doxies = ???????????


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Both are great ideas. Thanks, Leslie and Sharon.


actually Schwartski make little ornaments and lots of them are animals... here is the site, youmay find something there.....  it is all crystal... 

Swarovski Crystal - Welcome



Rps said:


> Good morning all: Hot here today. Marc I wasn't sure what a 15th anniversary gift should be so I went to Ask.com Search Engine - Better Web Search and did. It seems that the links stated great deals on Psychotherapy, and Trojan Removers [ this was a download, also a curious term.....] anyway the traditional gift seems to be crystal and the modern a watch.
> 
> In any case all the best to the both of you. Gail and I have been together 37 years. I know when we got married I over heard her mother say to a friend that being married to me was going to be a vacation for her .... something about a last resort, I know Gail gives thanks everyday for our marriage, many times I hear her say " G_d why me!"


:clap::clap: at least you kept her laughing, assuming she loves your sense of humour!! :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the URL, Leslie. I shall check them out. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, maybe it is Cambridge. We bought a RAV4 because we wanted another Toyota product and the RAV was partially build in ON.


If you bought the RAV4 within the last year it was completely made in Woodstock, ON. There are rumors that they will be expanding both plants to accommodate for the Corolla to come to Woodstock.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> If you bought the RAV4 within the last year it was completely made in Woodstock, ON. There are rumors that they will be expanding both plants to accommodate for the Corolla to come to Woodstock.


We bought the RAV4 in Sept. of 2009. So, I can say it was made somewhere in ON.


----------



## SINC

Interesting times today. I got a surprise email from Kevin Costner's executive assistant requesting permission to use some of the video footage I published last year of the wind surge that hit the Big Valley Jamboree in Camrose.

Kevin and his band Modern West were next to perform and on the stage sidelines watching the act before them when the stage collapsed as a result of the storm. It seriously injured two members of his band. Kevin and Modern West are returning to Camrose the August long weekend to complete the performance they could not give last year due to this storm.

He is doing a documentary on the event from his personal experience and will be donating all profits from it to the family of the lady on stage who was killed in the storm. 

mybirdie.ca will be given full credit in the documentary for the material and in addition Kevin is producing a video message to fans regarding this that he has asked me to run on mybirdie.ca as well as a press release he will be issuing in the coming two weeks.

That will garner a large number of visitors and help push the URL of my site around the continent. Combine that with the upcoming direct link to the Edmonton Journal's election web coverage and SAP is having a great year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don. This will most likely be used in his new movie, "Dances with Wind". We shall see.

Seriously, SAP has been a great success.


----------



## macdoodle

WOW! will we be able to talk to you without an appointment ??:lmao:

:clap::clap: Good for you, looks like things are not going to let you retire anytime soon!! 

Sounds exciting!!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

A fun place to visit, take your mind with you...  

bit of aerobics in the heat of the day... :eek

http://www.trivialpursuitexperiment.com/index.php


----------



## Sonal

Does this mean we are Don's entourage?


----------



## friend

Good evening all. 

Don: That's great. Well done lad. Kudos. :clap:

Hmmm. I have to get on that web site....  

Been to the therapist. She had brought my old therapist there for second opinion
and they both thought that I needed to get them to put me under and "break it up".
We shall see on the 20th what the consultant sez.
............
Kalimát 4 / July 16

_Praise be unto God, Incomparable in majesty, power 
and beauty, peerless in glory, might and grandeur, 
too high is He for human imaginations to comprehend 
Him or for any peer or equal to be ascribed unto Him.
Bahá'u'lláh

O affectionate seeker! Shouldst thou soar in the holy
ream of the spirit, thou wouldst recognize God manifest
and exalted above all things, in such wise that thine eyes
would behold none else but Him.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> 
> Been to the therapist. She had brought my old therapist there for second opinion
> and they both thought that I needed to get them to put me under and "break it up".
> We shall see on the 20th what the consultant sez
> ]


Poor you Caman. this has been a real trial for you, hope the kids are getting into the 'spirit of packing' to give you a helping hand...


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Poor you Caman. this has been a real trial for you, hope the kids are getting into the 'spirit of packing' to give you a helping hand...


Thanks Leslie. The kids are pretty helpful, so that's OK.
Well, I shouldn't complain. There are many others that have it so much worse.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Been to the therapist. She had brought my old therapist there for second opinion
and they both thought that I needed to get them to put me under and "break it up".
We shall see on the 20th what the consultant sez." I agree with Leslie, Caman. This is a bit of bad luck for you. Hopefully, all will be well and they won't have to do surgery. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> A fun place to visit, take your mind with you...
> 
> bit of aerobics in the heat of the day... :eek
> 
> http://www.trivialpursuitexperiment.com/index.php


Cool. Just put on about 30 points for the over 30 crowd. I did limit myself to histoy, science and sports questions, however.


----------



## friend

Thanks Marc. We shall see how it plays out. 

Nite all.
Time for bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here's a great SAP story.

Maurice Flitcroft: The world's worst golfer 

Maurice Flitcroft: The world's worst golfer - CNN.com


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Just put on about 30 points for the over 30 crowd. I did limit myself to histoy, science and sports questions, however.


:clap::clap: yes I sort of do that too, there is a lot on US presidents I don't know, so I sort of cringe when I get those... some I know others not so much... 

But sports and the rest of the history stuff isn't too bad, I like science and animal things too... 

Sort of addictive...


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc. We shall see how it plays out.
> 
> Nite all.
> Time for bed.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: yes I sort of do that too, there is a lot on US presidents I don't know, so I sort of cringe when I get those... some I know others not so much...
> 
> But sports and the rest of the history stuff isn't too bad, I like science and animal things too...
> 
> Sort of addictive...


History and sports are my areas of expertise. So, I can rack up the points for our side with those questions.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> We bought the RAV4 in Sept. of 2009. So, I can say it was made somewhere in ON.


It was more than likely made in the Woodstock plant since it opened in 2008. Prior to that it would have been made in Cambridge, ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> It was more than likely made in the Woodstock plant since it opened in 2008. Prior to that it would have been made in Cambridge, ON.


Wherever, it is still a very well made car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Good night all, sleep well, pleasant dreams...


----------



## SINC

Yep time to pull the pin here too, night all.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Interesting times today. I got a surprise email from Kevin Costner's executive assistant requesting permission to use some of the video footage I published last year of the wind surge that hit the Big Valley Jamboree in Camrose.
> 
> Kevin and his band Modern West were next to perform and on the stage sidelines watching the act before them when the stage collapsed as a result of the storm. It seriously injured two members of his band. Kevin and Modern West are returning to Camrose the August long weekend to complete the performance they could not give last year due to this storm.
> 
> He is doing a documentary on the event from his personal experience and will be donating all profits from it to the family of the lady on stage who was killed in the storm.
> 
> mybirdie.ca will be given full credit in the documentary for the material and in addition Kevin is producing a video message to fans regarding this that he has asked me to run on mybirdie.ca as well as a press release he will be issuing in the coming two weeks.
> 
> That will garner a large number of visitors and help push the URL of my site around the continent. Combine that with the upcoming direct link to the Edmonton Journal's election web coverage and SAP is having a great year.


Wow! WOOT! That's fantastic Don! What an exciting thing to happen. Congratulations! 
Too bad some past tragedy is involved. 



friend said:


> G
> Been to the therapist. She had brought my old therapist there for second opinion
> and they both thought that I needed to get them to put me under and "break it up".
> We shall see on the 20th what the consultant sez.


Gee Caman, more issues to deal with. I hope your elbow gets working better soon. 


Good Night all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a light Saturday Buffet ready when you rise to face this weekend. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, just finished up SAP and if you've never been to a Native Pow Wow, you can do so today with Al Popil in very colourful pictures. Also a unique local theft story today. And what's a “Chupacabra” you ask? The answer awaits there too.


----------



## MaxPower

That is great news for SAP Don. Don't forget us little people.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Warren and all. 

Cloudy here and we are all lazy today.
Lunch is coming up now, though very late.
Just treading water until we will move.
................
Kalimát 5 / July 17

_The Divine Reality is Unthinkable, Limitless,
Eternal, Immortal and Invisible.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## MaxPower

I forgot to mention. I was at the Vets yesterday picking up some food for Gizmo. It is a very open concept office and The Vet told me they were performing a C-Section on a Chihuahua. I went up to the window and watched as they performed the Section. Unfortunately one of the pups didn't make it, but the other did.

It was really cool.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Warren, Caman and Garett.

Warren, having seen the birth of our four litters of pups, I can see why some people select to have a C-section on their dogs. Some of the births are very difficult for the mom.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don, Warren, Caman and Garett.
> 
> Warren, having seen the birth of our four litters of pups, I can see why some people select to have a C-section on their dogs. Some of the births are very difficult for the mom.


Especially on the really tiny breeds... 



MazterCBlazter said:


> Good Sunny Saturday


Yes it is warm and sunny here too!! 



MaxPower said:


> I forgot to mention. I was at the Vets yesterday picking up some food for Gizmo. It is a very open concept office and The Vet told me they were performing a C-Section on a Chihuahua. I went up to the window and watched as they performed the Section. Unfortunately one of the pups didn't make it, but the other did.
> 
> It was really cool.


It is fascinating to see the goings on in a clinic... makes you aware of the issues animals have that may have never crossed you mind... it is nice one pup survived, mom won't be so lost with at least one...


----------



## MaxPower

I am amazed at the differences in sterility in a Hospital vs an Animal Hospital though.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> I am amazed at the differences in sterility in a Hospital vs an Animal Hospital though.



Really?? my vet is very sterile and the operating room is not out in the open... 

but it is incredibly clean and has no smell... this is amazing considering the other vet clinic here, it is awful...


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is Fanny back in March having some ice cream after giving birth to four of her five pups. The calcium in the ice cream helps with contractions, as do the pups nursing. The only problem with a C-section is that it initially interfers with nursing.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Here is Fanny back in March having some ice cream after giving birth to four of her five pups. The calcium in the ice cream helps with contractions, as do the pups nursing. The only problem with a C-section is that it initially interfers with nursing.


Awww isn't that cute. I use colostrum in the wet meals before the babies are born, and give a raw egg once in awhile... 

Once they get sucha healthy start there isn't much goes wrong if the owners follow the diet, but most of them won't carry on with the raw food and that is a shame because it prevents so many problems. 
I have a friend who breeds Labrador retrievers and if the new owners do not keep to the same diet (Raw and high quality dry, (Origen or Evo) then the (2 year) health guarantee is not honored and it is written right into the contract, and spoken of when going over the contract. A lot of vets don't believe in Raw, or even soft food and it is not balanced without both... people listen to the vet who listens to the salesman... same as people Drs do... so you really have to do your homework... 

Do you give a health guarantee? and is it subject to the diet remaining the same?

So many foods can cause so many problems... if pet owners only knew... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Awww isn't that cute. I use colostrum in the wet meals before the babies are born, and give a raw egg once in awhile...
> 
> Once they get sucha healthy start there isn't much goes wrong if the owners follow the diet, but most of them won't carry on with the raw food and that is a shame because it prevents so many problems.
> I have a friend who breeds Labrador retrievers and if the new owners do not keep to the same diet (Raw and high quality dry, (Origen or Evo) then the (2 year) health guarantee is not honored and it is written right into the contract, and spoken of when going over the contract. A lot of vets don't believe in Raw, or even soft food and it is not balanced without both... people listen to the vet who listens to the salesman... same as people Drs do... so you really have to do your homework...
> 
> Do you give a health guarantee? and is it subject to the diet remaining the same?
> 
> So many foods can cause so many problems... if pet owners only knew... XX)


Leslie, we urge the buyers of our pups to keep to raw and then a non-grain dry dog food, like Orijen, Evo, Taste of the Wild or Holistic Select. Still, we don't write it into our contract, since there is no way we could enforce this item.


----------



## KC4

Greetings Shang Gang! 

It's a beautiful day here in Calgary today. Woot!

Good for Stampede attendance!


----------



## Ena

A good later the same day to the Shang. Enjoying a mug of tea even though I'm all alone here?


----------



## SINC

Ann, you're never alone as a Shang member, there is always someone around.


----------



## friend

Hi Ann. 
Hope you'll enjoy you tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim, Ann, Don and Caman. My wife and I have been sitting outside most of the evening, since it is still 19C and quite pleasant here as we approach 10PM.


----------



## friend

Good night all. 

Until tomorrow so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis. See you all for Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Overcast here and 21C.
Today I have to activate Liam and Aiofe outside the home or I will blow a fuse.
They are getting so annoying and loud, shouting and running around, teasing 
each other and nagging on all of us.
The problem is that it's not safe to send them out on their own and I have other 
thing as well to do then taking them to the park. The older kids doesn't like taking 
them out, because they doesn't much listen to them. 
Oh I wish Anna was here, she is so good with them.
And thank God for school. I love them to bits, but I couldn't be home with them
every day. I don't have that kind of energy. Luckily my energy is limitless taking 
care of practical things, like paying bill, fixing broken things, running errands, 
making phone call to find info or people, and all that which Anna hates and which 
drains her of energy. We are a match made in heaven I tell youse. :clap::love2:
.........................
Kalimát 6

_O My Friend in Word!
Ponder awhile. Hast thou ever heard that friend 
and foe should abide in one heart? Cast out then 
the stranger, that the friend may enter in His home.
Bahá'u'lláh

No man can serve two masters; for either he will
hate the one, and love the other; or else he will
hold to one, and despise the other. Ye cannot
serve God and mammon.
Matthew 6:24_


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Caman.

I just got back online since we have been without power for most of the evening, about 6 hours I suspect. I had to go to Lowe's to get a generator to save the food in the fridge. To replace the food would have cost more than the generator so I think it was a good investment.

Any way, I'm back now.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Warren, that generator will serve you well in years to come. We've had one for over 15 years no and it has saved our bacon )pardon the pun) more than once with two fridges and a chest freezer.

SAP's up with some great rodeo shots this morning and I am off to search the web for future material. I want to get done so I can watch the British Open final from the old course in St. Andrews, Scotland today.


----------



## SINC

This will interest the many dog lovers here. A touching story of a family and their dog:

Kodi, 1997 – 2010


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just got back from a seaside brunch to go whale watching. A great experience. I see no one made brunch for our Shang family, so I guess they will either go without ................ or have a late brunch in bed. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, good luck with your kids. I know the feeling well.
Warren, good luck with your power.
Don, great dog story about Kodi ... albeit one with tears. :-(


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Morning gents. Warren, that generator will serve you well in years to come. We've had one for over 15 years no and it has saved our bacon )pardon the pun) more than once with two fridges and a chest freezer.
> 
> SAP's up with some great rodeo shots this morning and I am off to search the web for future material. I want to get done so I can watch the British Open final from the old course in St. Andrews, Scotland today.


I am also anxious to see most of the finall round of golf today also, I have a sweater that belonged to my mother from St Andrews Golf Course in Scotland when she played there herself... it was one of her dearest treasures, she played that course many years ago, when she had a 4 handicap, and because it was in her birth country she said it was the most trying and exhilarating game of her life... I never did hear her final score though... :lmao:



SINC said:


> This will interest the many dog lovers here. A touching story of a family and their dog:
> 
> Kodi, 1997 – 2010


Well what a tearjerker for a Sunday morning, brought back memories of my beloved Malamute, Enokie, who also had cancer and had to leave at the age of 14... 

It brought to the fore all the beloved animals who have owned me over the years and have gone on ahead to wait at Rainbow Bridge for me... 

Thanks for the memories, if not the aching throat and the tears...


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a return visit to go whale watching. One of the people who could not go with us this morning could not come because he has Parkinson's and it has him in a wheelchair on some warm days, such as today. Also, his car is not big enough to take his wheelchair. So, we called him up, said that a few of us were going to have lunch watching whales, and that I would bring around the RAV4 for he and his wife and his wheelchair. We met a few other couples and redid the Sunday Brunch at oceanside, and then went up to the heights of Middle Cove to watch for whales. Saw a few in the distance.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Just got back from a return visit to go whale watching. One of the people who could not go with us this morning could not come because he has Parkinson's and it has him in a wheelchair on some warm days, such as today. Also, his car is not big enough to take his wheelchair. So, we called him up, said that a few of us were going to have lunch watching whales, and that I would bring around the RAV4 for he and his wife and his wheelchair. We met a few other couples and redid the Sunday Brunch at oceanside, and then went up to the heights of Middle Cove to watch for whales. Saw a few in the distance.


WOW! how wonderful to be able to even catch a glimpse, and how nice of you to take your friend, I am sure he appreciated it more than you can imagine, it is hard to be in a wheelchair, you miss out on a lot if you cannot find a vehicle that can accommodate one...
or friends who want you around enough to go out of their way to help... 
Blessings to you for your kind heart... :love2:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Just got back from a return visit to go whale watching. One of the people who could not go with us this morning could not come because he has Parkinson's and it has him in a wheelchair on some warm days, such as today. Also, his car is not big enough to take his wheelchair. So, we called him up, said that a few of us were going to have lunch watching whales, and that I would bring around the RAV4 for he and his wife and his wheelchair. We met a few other couples and redid the Sunday Brunch at oceanside, and then went up to the heights of Middle Cove to watch for whales. Saw a few in the distance.


Wow! That's great Marc. What a thoughtful and important thing to do for a friend. Bravo!


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> WOW! how wonderful to be able to even catch a glimpse, and how nice of you to take your friend, I am sure he appreciated it more than you can imagine, it is hard to be in a wheelchair, you miss out on a lot if you cannot find a vehicle that can accommodate one...
> or friends who want you around enough to go out of their way to help...
> Blessings to you for your kind heart... :love2:





KC4 said:


> Wow! That's great Marc. What a thoughtful and important thing to do for a friend. Bravo!


Thanks, and what goes around comes around ............. we just got back from a BBQ of fresh halibut and lobster, compliments of the man who has Parkinson's. His brother is a local fisherman, and dropped of some fresh catch for him ........... so he invited Deborah and myself to a BBQ at his house as a way of saying thanks for taking the time and effort to bring him out to the ocean side. He loves it so, and there are so few places where someone in a wheelchair can get up close to the ocean, and to watch/feel the waves. Middle Cove is one such place just outside of St.John's. 

Here's is where we were. The pic is from June of 2003, which was a great year for icebergs.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. I am not far behind you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It has been a long and hot day. Speak with you all in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for breakfast. You can't go on your way at the start of the day/week without a good breakfast. So, relax and enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for brekkie. Just finished up SAP which crossed the 300,000 reader barrier last evening.

More rain again today and I'm going to have to change my name to Noah if it doesn't quit soon. I will be trying to get my work done far in advance as Ann and I are off to Drumheller for three days on Friday, with Crystal and that mutt too. It will be the dog's first trip in the motor home, so as you are so fond of saying, we shall see. He should be OK given the number of bones we'll encounter at the Royal Tyrrell museum.


----------



## Rps

Good morning from LaSalle: So Don tell me, when you're at the Royal Tyrrell and the dog grabs a bone wil you be saying to it: No! bad dog, that's a tyrannosaurus .....Rex!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for brekkie. Just finished up SAP which crossed the 300,000 reader barrier last evening.
> 
> More rain again today and I'm going to have to change my name to Noah if it doesn't quit soon. I will be trying to get my work done far in advance as Ann and I are off to Drumheller for three days on Friday, with Crystal and that mutt too. It will be the dog's first trip in the motor home, so as you are so fond of saying, we shall see. He should be OK given the number of bones we'll encounter at the Royal Tyrrell museum.


Bon voyage, Don. Good luck with your traveling canine companion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning from LaSalle: So Don tell me, when you're at the Royal Tyrrell and the dog grabs a bone wil you be saying to it: No! bad dog, that's a tyrannosaurus .....Rex!


Good one, Rp ............... except the dog's name is Spot. So, the caretaker at the museum would most likely say "Out, damn Spot .............. out I say." 

How is the bonding/training process between your wife and her dog coming along these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 25C with a 31C humidex reading as we approach noon. Might have to have my lunch outside in the shade under the tree in the backyard. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, question for you. Are bits of apples [ minus seeds and core of course ] bad for dogs? We don't like to give Cruzer many treats but I was wondering if a bit of apple would be okay ... what's your experience?


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Good morning from LaSalle: So Don tell me, when you're at the Royal Tyrrell and the dog grabs a bone wil you be saying to it: No! bad dog, that's a tyrannosaurus .....Rex!


:lmao::lmao: good one!! at least he won't get hold of your 'punny' bone... !

Raining here (lightly) and the sun is out... 


thanks Marc for breakfast... 

congrats Don on the readership of SAP... have to buzz over there again today and see what's up.. usually something interesting and mysterious.. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, question for you. Are bits of apples [ minus seeds and core of course ] bad for dogs? We don't like to give Cruzer many treats but I was wondering if a bit of apple would be okay ... what's your experience?


Daisy, the matriarch of our doxie clan, will do anything for pieces of apple. So, I see nothing wrong with giving Cruzer some apple.


----------



## Rps

Hello Leslie and Marc. Finally cooler here. Gail and Cruzer are getting along well. He seems to like it here. At home we have many big dogs that are not on the leash and some have , in his mind, attacked him, so he is very nervous of other dogs. Here they have very strict leash rules and not many large dogs, so things a moving quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. Sun and rain ............. an interesting combo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello Leslie and Marc. Finally cooler here. Gail and Cruzer are getting along well. He seems to like it here. At home we have many big dogs that are not on the leash and some have , in his mind, attacked him, so he is very nervous of other dogs. Here they have very strict leash rules and not many large dogs, so things a moving quickly.


That's good to hear, Rp. Gail should be his true mistress.


----------



## SINC

Very punny Rp, but the mutt's name is Tao.

BTW you mentioned you had some impressive shots of the Hoodoos in another thread. Why not push them my way and I will run them on SAP for you.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Leslie. Sun and rain ............. an interesting combo.


Yes, it usually brings a rainbow, but can't see on e right now. probably looking from the wrong angle

Hear you are going to get some fine weather today! :clap:


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Very punny Rp, but the mutt's name is Tao.
> 
> BTW you mentioned you had some impressive shots of the Hoodoos in another thread. Why not push them my way and I will run them on SAP for you.


Hi Don, I must have screwed up that posting. I do have some shots but they aren't digital, just thinking if you had some that were digital they would be nice here in the Shang for those who haven't seen them. They are impressive.....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes, it usually brings a rainbow, but can't see on e right now. probably looking from the wrong angle
> 
> Hear you are going to get some fine weather today! :clap:


Yes, we actually had a double rainbow last week under similar conditions. I did not have any sort of camera to record it, so I just watched as it formed and then faded away after about 10 minutes.

Shaping up to be the warmest July in recorded history here in St.John's, with year nother day over 30C with the humidex reading. 3-5 such days are what we might expect in July, but this has been about 13 of the 19 days in July that we have had these warm temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I must have screwed up that posting. I do have some shots but they aren't digital, just thinking if you had some that were digital they would be nice here in the Shang for those who haven't seen them. They are impressive.....


I have some non digital shots of them as well. VERY impressive for a city boy who had never seen them or the Alberta Badlands on the road to the Royal T Museum.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I must have screwed up that posting. I do have some shots but they aren't digital, just thinking if you had some that were digital they would be nice here in the Shang for those who haven't seen them. They are impressive.....


Ah, I can indeed remedy that. Stay tuned.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon me friends. 

25C here and clear blue skies.
Packing myself blue in the face. 
Got 5 big boxes with that will go to charity. Would really like to keep the,
since half is from me ma, but one can't hang on to everything.
.................
Kalimát 7 / July 19

_O Son of Man!
Neglect not My commandments if thou lovest My
beauty, and forget not My counsels if thou wouldst
attain My good pleasure.
Bahá'u'lláh

If ye keep my commandments, ye shall abide in my love; 
even as I have kept my Father's commandments, and 
abide in his love.
John 15:10_


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. I was the same way after my mother died and I had to clean out her apartment. It was difficult to give away certain things.

We have had more than normal numbers of butterflies this year due to all of the strong southwesterly winds.


----------



## SINC

I just found the most amazing video ever, while surfing this morning. It gave me the chills, in a good way of course. It is now embedded on tomorrow's SAP. You just have to see this one!  :clap:

And that's all I'm gonna tell ya! beejacon


----------



## KC4

Howdy Shang Gang!

The Stampede is over in Calgary and that's a good thing. The city can return back to its normal routines and traffic and that's good news.


----------



## SINC

Gosh, will it ever stop raining? If you look closely, you can see the puddles forming in our front lawn and everything is green and soggy.


----------



## macdoodle

I know how you feel Don! it was like that for us all last wek or so... and hail! 
it is doing a lot of 'rumbling' here now and I guess the lightening will be on it's way too... 
lightening comes before thunder , I know, but can't see any yet, just the 'booms' it is darkening so i guess it must be coming this way... 

there is a good wind up, so hoping it will blow over!


----------



## friend

Nite all. 

Tomorrow I'm going in early to see the
consultant regarding the elbow.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sweet dreams.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going in early to see the
> consultant regarding the elbow.


Good night, Caman. Good luck with this consultation re your elbow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is how we were in June. All people could say was that at least we won't have a drought in July. Luckily, every time it has rained in July has been overnight, so the day is free to be sunny ............ and warm.


----------



## SINC

I just hope it dries up soon, enough is enough. Besides, Ann, Crystal and that friggin' mutt and I are off to Drumheller on Friday. We've never done this before, so it will be interesting to see how two alpha males get along in 250 Sq. Ft. for a weekend. Tao protects Crystal like crazy, if I go downstairs in our home, but he will have to learn that I rule our motor home. Should be fun. 

Then we are off for a 10 day run the next Friday to Battleford, Saskatoon, Regina, Grenfell, Swift Current, Medicine Hat, Waterton, Calgary and then back home. Thank goodness the Stampede is done, we may even be able to find a camp site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Alpha Male Numero Uno.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. Going out back to look at the moon once again with my telescope. An amazing site, especially seeing the area where Tranquility Base was. All I am able to see is the general area, but that is still enough to spark the imagination and feelings of wonderment that I felt when I was a kid. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you and your family well. Let us know how you are these days. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Night all. I have to be at work for 6 am tomorrow which means me getting up at 4:30 am.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight to all, sweet dreams.... and sunshine for all tomorrow! (whether in the sky or in your heart!)


----------



## Ena

MaxPower said:


> Night all. I have to be at work for 6 am tomorrow which means me getting up at 4:30 am.


I'll never complain about my 7 am start ever again 

Truthfully I really like my start time as it's great to be off at three in the summer so I can enjoy the outdoors when it's still warm.


----------



## friend

_Good morning all. 

Been to see the consultant. He will do a mobilization under anesthetics,
probably this Friday. Then I will get a cast again and start all over. 
Hopefully the end result will be better then now.
Off in a few minutes. I'm taking my neighbor to a different medical centre,
then the one he has attended so far, so he can get some proper attention.
If he doesn't get sorted out he wont last much longer. Damn, they should
threat old people with the uttermost respect and care. 
.............
Kalimát 8 / July 20

Religions are many, but the reality of religion is
one. The days are many, but the sun is one. The
fountains are many, but the fountainhead is one.
The branches are many, but the tree is one.
The foundation of the divine religions is reality;
were there no reality, there would be no religions.
Abraham heralded reality. Moses promulgated reality.
Christ established reality. Muhammad was the Messenger
of reality. The Báb was the door of reality. Bahá'u'lláh was
the splendor of reality. Reality is one; it does not admit
multiplicity or division. Reality is as the sun, which shines
forth from different dawning points; it is as the light, which
has Illuminated lanterns.
Therefore, if the religions investigate reality and seek the
essential truth of their own foundations, they will agree and
no difference will be found.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your remobilization procedure. Sorry to hear that it means you are back in a cast. I strongly agree with your contention that "... they should threat old people with the uttermost respect and care."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light breakfast seems to be in order today, as it is a slow day and a bit warm ....... at least here. 20C already ......... but I am not complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just found the most amazing video ever, while surfing this morning. It gave me the chills, in a good way of course. It is now embedded on tomorrow's SAP. You just have to see this one!  :clap:
> 
> And that's all I'm gonna tell ya! beejacon


I am still in shock. How could anyone touch that ........... thing. Be forewarned this morning at SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Night all. I have to be at work for 6 am tomorrow which means me getting up at 4:30 am.


Good luck, Warren. We shall deliver coffee to you on the line.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I am still in shock. How could anyone touch that ........... thing. Be forewarned this morning at SAP.


Still kidding around I see, eh Marc?

Well SAP is up and look for the video entitled:

"If This Doesn’t Move Ya, You Need A Laxative"

It's a spine tingling thing to move you this morning.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> First thing I saw was something about 150th anniversary.
> 
> Whose birthday is it?


Morning Garett, if you look at the logo in that story you will see it is the 150th birthday of the city of St. Albert in 2011.

Did you not see the video?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still kidding around I see, eh Marc?
> 
> Well SAP is up and look for the video entitled:
> 
> "If This Doesn’t Move Ya, You Need A Laxative"
> 
> It's a spine tingling thing to move you this morning.


Love La Traviata ........... but it is inspiring and not the shock I got when I saw that "thing" being petted. Still get the shivers from that video clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Garett, if you look at the logo in that story you will see it is the 150th birthday of the city of St. Albert in 2011.
> 
> Did you not see the video?


St. Albert is older than the province of Alberta. Cool ......... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> First thing I saw was something about 150th anniversary.
> 
> Whose birthday is it?


Morning, Garett. Theodore Roosevelt would be 152 this October 27th. How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## Cameo

Woohoo- I finally got a chance to read up on some of Don's site. The video was great! I enjoy the buskers that play at the farmer's market in St Jacob's - we had
one little girl singing opera, she had a very pure voice and I hope she does well.
Some of them are just brave for being there


----------



## macdoodle

What a wonderful fun filled video, brought back memories of my Dad waltzing and singing La Traviata (among others) around the house on a Sat morning, he had a wonderful voice, and operas were his passion, I grew up with this music from birth, I can't recall hearing much else, and it overwhelmed me for a few moments... thanks so much for the 'memories' totally loved it...:clap:
(now that music is in my head, I guess this will keep me dancing with the vacuum, all day!!):lmao:

Thanks for brekki Marc, something warm will do, it is 12C here... love it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

While I check my SAP stats often, readers never get to see the locations of folks who visit the site. I am always in awe of the diversity of locations that regularly come to visit SAP. I though some of you might be interested to see, so here are the last 98 visitors to the site taken five minutes ago:


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.


Morning Sonal, have you had many dinner offers since the 'new do update?' 
I am sure it will catch the eye of some wonderful person... just for you! 
Is it hot there? 



SINC said:


> While I check my SAP stats often, readers never get to see the locations of folks who visit the site. I am always in awe of the diversity of locations that regularly come to visit SAP. I though some of you might be interested to see, so here are the last 98 visitors to the site taken five minutes ago:


Impressive! must be a lot of Canadians living abroad... this is good they can 'hear from home!!':clap:


----------



## friend

Afternoon all.


Don: That was a brilliant video.
I would have loved to be there, or even more fun, to have participated,
since it is a piece that is within my vocal range.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is our favorite landlord doing today?


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> 
> Don: That was a brilliant video.
> I would have loved to be there, or even more fun, to have participated,
> since it is a piece that is within my vocal range.



Caman, when you go to have your elbow 'fixed' will it be another operation, or are they just going to try and twist it to remove the adhesions? How did it get so bad so quickly? 
Was it a surgery gone poorly??

I will be thinking of you this week and keep you in the healing circle... and yesI would have loved to have been at that market, it looked like so much fun, however no one there was in my key range... :lmao:


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Caman, when you go to have your elbow 'fixed' will it be another operation, or are they just going to try and twist it to remove the adhesions? How did it get so bad so quickly?
> Was it a surgery gone poorly??
> 
> I will be thinking of you this week and keep you in the healing circle... and yesI would have loved to have been at that market, it looked like so much fun, however no one there was in my key range... :lmao:


Hi Lelie.
Actually the surgery went really well, but it heals too quickly.
I will go tomorrow and get a special cast that I can open for exercise and then lock.
Then they will let me sleep for a few minutes on Friday and work on the mobility. 
After that it will be mega exercise for me for a few weeks.
I don't have to much hope for a good result, but it can still happen.

Thanks for healing circle keeping.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Lelie.
> Actually the surgery went really well, but it heals too quickly.
> I will go tomorrow and get a special cast that I can open for exercise and then lock.
> Then they will let me sleep for a few minutes on Friday and work on the mobility.
> After that it will be mega exercise for me for a few weeks.
> I don't have to much hope for a good result, but it can still happen.
> 
> Thanks for healing circle keeping.


Glad to hear that things are going well, Caman. That special cast sounds interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> So too early for his birthday....


Yes, my birthday is a few weeks before TR's birthday, so we shall all have to wait.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Hi Lelie.
> Actually the surgery went really well, but it heals too quickly.
> I will go tomorrow and get a special cast that I can open for exercise and then lock.
> Then they will let me sleep for a few minutes on Friday and work on the mobility.
> After that it will be mega exercise for me for a few weeks.
> I don't have to much hope for a good result, but it can still happen.
> 
> Thanks for healing circle keeping.


Well I sure hope it works properly this time! and never lose hope... miracles do happen and one could be right around the corner... waiting for your trust in it!! 

Will keep the circle going, don't worry...


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Well I sure hope it works properly this time! and never lose hope... miracles do happen and one could be right around the corner... waiting for your trust in it!!
> 
> Will keep the circle going, don't worry...


I subscribe to The Miracles Daily.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Looks like I have much catching up to do... "again"! 
Sorry I have not posted in so long a time, but I've had a couple of things taking up my time. Not complainiing, they are good things. 

The one thing that is choking me this ______ (fill in according to where you are), I don't know what to call the season we are in but it sure is NOT summer as I know it to be here! It's been largely much too cold and rainy for me... with a few days a couple of times, tossed at me like a bone of real summer weather. Never lasts... two or three days and back to the same old, same old. 
Totally unimpressed.

Otherwise I feel fine!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Diane. Other than the weather getting you __________ (fill in the blank), how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I subscribe to The Miracles Daily.


That's the spirit, my friend. Keep the Faith. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Hi Diane, nice to hear from you again and glad that things are good with you.


----------



## macdoodle

Read carefully!


Serious trouble for Canada


We are in trouble...

The population of this country is 30 million. 

16 million are retired.

That leaves 14 million to do the work. 

There are 8.5 million in school.

Which leaves 5.5 million to do the work.

Of this there are 4 million employed by the federal government.

Leaving 1..5 million to do the work.

200,000 are in the armed forces

Which leaves 1.3 million to do the work. 

Take from that total the 1,160,000 people who work for province and city Governments.

And that leaves 140,000 to do the work. 

At any given time there are 39,800 people in hospitals--

leaving 100,200 to do the work.


Now, there are 100,198 people in prisons. 

That leaves just two people to do the work.

You and me.

And there you are,

Sitting on your ass,

At your computer, reading jokes.

Nice. Real nice. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Read carefully!
> 
> 
> Serious trouble for Canada
> 
> 
> We are in trouble...
> 
> The population of this country is 30 million.
> 
> 16 million are retired.
> 
> That leaves 14 million to do the work.
> 
> There are 8.5 million in school.
> 
> Which leaves 5.5 million to do the work.
> 
> Of this there are 4 million employed by the federal government.
> 
> Leaving 1..5 million to do the work.
> 
> 200,000 are in the armed forces
> 
> Which leaves 1.3 million to do the work.
> 
> Take from that total the 1,160,000 people who work for province and city Governments.
> 
> And that leaves 140,000 to do the work.
> 
> At any given time there are 39,800 people in hospitals--
> 
> leaving 100,200 to do the work.
> 
> 
> Now, there are 100,198 people in prisons.
> 
> That leaves just two people to do the work.
> 
> You and me.
> 
> And there you are,
> 
> Sitting on your ass,
> 
> At your computer, reading jokes.
> 
> Nice. Real nice. :lmao:


Cute. Of course, there are 34 million people now in Canada, according to StatsCan ............. and I am a teleprofessor, so I teach from home on my computer. So ............... that leaves just you ..................


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Cute. Of course, there are 34 million people now in Canada, according to StatsCan ............. and I am a teleprofessor, so I teach from home on my computer. So ............... that leaves just you ..................


:lmao::lmao: well, what's a few mil more or less... you get the drift... :lmao: 

Probably be more again in a month or so...


----------



## Ena

Afternoon from my house to yours 

Sinc. Thanks for the flash mob video on your site today. I'm a huge fan of the surprise performances.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao: well, what's a few mil more or less... you get the drift... :lmao:
> 
> Probably be more again in a month or so...


Now, Leslie ............. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. My house says hello to your house. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just watched a beautiful sunset in the western sky all the while the moon rose in the southern sky. Still 22C here so I could sit outside and experience this wonder of nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Got to get up early to make our classic OtHD Breakfast for all you hungry Shangers. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Read carefully!
> 
> 
> Serious trouble for Canada
> 
> 
> We are in trouble...
> 
> The population of this country is 30 million.
> 
> 16 million are retired.
> 
> That leaves 14 million to do the work.
> 
> There are 8.5 million in school.
> 
> Which leaves 5.5 million to do the work.
> 
> Of this there are 4 million employed by the federal government.
> 
> Leaving 1..5 million to do the work.
> 
> 200,000 are in the armed forces
> 
> Which leaves 1.3 million to do the work.
> 
> Take from that total the 1,160,000 people who work for province and city Governments.
> 
> And that leaves 140,000 to do the work.
> 
> At any given time there are 39,800 people in hospitals--
> 
> leaving 100,200 to do the work.
> 
> 
> Now, there are 100,198 people in prisons.
> 
> That leaves just two people to do the work.
> 
> You and me.
> 
> And there you are,
> 
> Sitting on your ass,
> 
> At your computer, reading jokes.
> 
> Nice. Real nice. :lmao:


Hee hee... Cute ! Thanks Leslie! 


Anybody here play cribbage? I was just trying to teach my son the game. My Dad and I played frequently (he used to always win) ...it's not an easy game to learn or teach. 

My son has a patient who played when she was younger and seems to be interested in playing again, however; is having trouble remembering how. Unfortunately, she is not interested in playing any other easier games. 

I think he now has the basics - enough to get started in any event.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Anybody here play cribbage? I was just trying to teach my son the game. My Dad and I played frequently (he used to always win) ...it's not an easy game to learn or teach.
> 
> My son has a patient who played when she was younger and seems to be interested in playing again, however; is having trouble remembering how. Unfortunately, she is not interested in playing any other easier games.
> 
> I think he now has the basics - enough to get started in any event.


I was taught by my grandad at age six to play cribbage and play every day. I've won my share of tourneys at Legions across the land in both singles and doubles.

First card I can remember learning was the "curse of Scotland" and being told of the message written on the back that never made it to summon help. (it's the nine of Diamonds)

I have four crib boards, my favourite being the one pictured here, the infamous "29" board.

In 60 years of playing I have never yet held the elusive "perfect hand" although I have counted the 28 hand too many times to recall.

There is an excellent crib game for the Mac called "Yiminee Cribbage" where you can play against the computer characters, my favourite being the grumpy tradesman named Clyde who specializes in coffin repair. You should be able to find it online for download easy and it is free. The game would really help anyone learn to count, the hardest part of the game.

I can lay down a hand pre-counted in seconds. It is without doubt my favourite card game.

Back in the 80s when Fort Mac was rockin' a group of us used to play for $100 a game and I won big bucks back then.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Don - I'll check out the Yiminee Cribbage soon! 


Do you score anything if your total hand adds up to 31? I don't remember that part, but my son's patient was telling him that it did.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Thanks Don - I'll check out the Yiminee Cribbage soon!
> 
> 
> Do you score anything if your total hand adds up to 31? I don't remember that part, but my son's patient was telling him that it did.


No such thing as a hand adding to 31 exists in crib. Highest you can score is 29. As well there are several amounts that are impossible to score: 19/25/26 and 27 cannot be scored because it is mathematically impossible. Thus the old saying "I have 19" which means nothing or zero points.

Rules of Cribbage


----------



## KC4

Thanks Don... that's helpful....we'll have to play a game or two one day... I'm sure I'll take a thrashin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine OtHD Breakfast for you when you rise to face this med-week point. I have a few treats as well as all of your favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just dropped in for a quick coffee and then run to finish SAP for tomorrow. Today we feature a dog story for you entitled, "Jasmine The Extraordinary Greyhound" along with the coolest clock you will see today. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just dropped in for a quick coffee and then run to finish SAP for tomorrow. Today we feature a dog story for you entitled, "Jasmine The Extraordinary Greyhound" along with the coolest clock you will see today. Later . . .


Morning, Don. Just finished reading the story about Jasmine. A unique story, especially given the array of animals she fostered.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

Hi there Diane! Long time no see! Oh geez, sorry about the poor summer weather wise! I hear you! Hopefully the rest of the summer will be awesome. 

Hi Marc, Caman, Kim, Garett, Sonal, Leslie.... and everyone else!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Just finished reading the story about Jasmine. A unique story, especially given the array of animals she fostered.


I guess SAP is a family thing now as it was our son Matt who provided the Jasmine story and his wife Holly, has submitted many items to me as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Hi there Diane! Long time no see! Oh geez, sorry about the poor summer weather wise! I hear you! Hopefully the rest of the summer will be awesome.
> 
> Hi Marc, Caman, Kim, Garett, Sonal.... and everyone else!


Morning, Sharon. How is Life in sunny NS?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess SAP is a family thing now as it was our son Matt who provided the Jasmine story and his wife Holly, has submitted many items to me as well.


That's why I sent you the article from Dogs in Canada about the Alberta police dog. 

I was reading on CNN that article about the British family and their white child and was going to send it to you until I saw it listed on Webbits.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. Care for some tea? How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc - A fine start as usual.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. Care for some tea? How is Life treating you these days?


Life is overall pretty good, though a bit stressful right now--am leaving for a short vacation tomorrow, and naturally, everything goes wrong right before I leave.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, sunny and clear, finally! 
Thanks for breakkie Marc, delicious as usual!! 
Hope you all are getting nice cool weather today...


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, Sonal, Leslie, et all. Am busy preparing for our trip to Drumheller Friday morning. Hope I'm not bone tired when I get there.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, Sonal, Leslie, et all. Am busy preparing for our trip to Drumheller Friday morning. Hope I'm not bone tired when I get there.


:lmao: good one Don! just make sure you don't have any 'extra bones' in the camper when you leave! (YOu may find the dog will love digging, and who knows... he might just unearth a rare find!!

Hope all goes well with the prep, lots of water is a must, and just out of the tap, the bottled water is not safer as you probably know... I use the big milk containers, and keep them as cool as possible... might be a hot trip, looks good for the weekend...


----------



## SINC

Leslie, I only use tap water. I never buy bottled, but water is not an issue in the motor home. We carry a fully pressurized water system with a holding tank with 285 litres of fresh water. Just turn on the tap and presto. Just like home in the kitchen.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, I only use tap water. I never buy bottled, but water is not an issue in the motor home. We carry a fully pressurized water system with a holding tank with 285 litres of fresh water. Just turn on the tap and presto. Just like home in the kitchen.


Right, silly me, I forgot about that, I know in my camper I had one for drinking water, (special hose hookup, and one for' other' (kitchen and b'room stuff) I just hooked up at the campsite... the only time I used the pressurized tank was if there were no water facilities, and if I recall Drumheller was one of those places, just outside of town... 
I was new to the area, and that is the only place I could find but it was really nice in the trees, and shaded for the dog... 

HOpe you have somewhere picked out, where we were you just made a donation as you were leaving the site, provincial park perhaps?? Very nice I must say....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang,
> 
> Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc - A fine start as usual.


AFternoon, Kim. How are you and Kacey making out this summer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Life is overall pretty good, though a bit stressful right now--am leaving for a short vacation tomorrow, and naturally, everything goes wrong right before I leave.


Sorry to hear of the stress, Sonal, but good for you re the "short vacation". Any exotic place in mind?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning All, sunny and clear, finally!
> Thanks for breakkie Marc, delicious as usual!!
> Hope you all are getting nice cool weather today...


Afternoon, Leslie. This morning's rain has given way to sunshine and 21C temps. No humidex reading, so it is turning out to be a great afternoon.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> HOpe you have somewhere picked out, where we were you just made a donation as you were leaving the site, provincial park perhaps?? Very nice I must say....


We're staying at the Dinosaur RV Park right in the downtown area with a fully serviced spot with water, sewer, power and internet. And I have on board satellite HDTV. We then use the little Suzuki 4 x 4 that we tow with us to see the sights.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> We're staying at the Dinosaur RV Park right in the downtown area with a fully serviced spot with water, sewer, power and internet. And I have on board satellite HDTV. We then use the little Suzuki 4 x 4 that we tow with us to see the sights.


Glad to see you're 'roughing it', makes my excursions into the wilderness positively primitive ... all i wanted was a bathroom and shower if possible so I didn't have to use mine unless necessary... :lmao::lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Replacing cable with internet is a fine idea, but streaming video is a bandwidth hog and I would not want the charges that would be levied by your ISP for such a service. Until caps are removed, (highly unlikely) cable or satellite will likely continue to be the cheapest option. But if you only wanted one or two channels and don't watch much TV, it may very well be an option.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Glad to see you're 'roughing it', makes my excursions into the wilderness positively primitive ... all i wanted was a bathroom and shower if possible so I didn't have to use mine unless necessary... :lmao::lmao:


Yeah, it's a dirty job, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day all.
> 
> I think that I am going to jump on the "replace the cablevision with the internet" bandwagon.


Afternoon, Garett. How are you doing today, mon ami? I am so glad you decided to become a regular once again.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of the stress, Sonal, but good for you re the "short vacation". Any exotic place in mind?


Nope, just another quick trip to San Francisco. Meeting a few friends there for the weekend, plus seeing my brother and another friend of mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> :yikes:


Garett, being "a regular" is different from being "regular" here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Nope, just another quick trip to San Francisco. Meeting a few friends there for the weekend, plus seeing my brother and another friend of mine.


Cool. If you take in a SF Giant baseball game, proudly wave the orange and black for me. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good late evening all. 
I hope ye are all well and in a happy mood. 

Been busy today with tis n´tat.
Going to wind down now for a little while.
...........
Kalimát 9 / July 21

_The purpose with religion as revealed from the heaven 
of God's holy Will is to establish unity 
and concord amongst the people of the world; 
make it not the cause of dissension and strife.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good late evening all.
> I hope ye are all well and in a happy mood.
> 
> Been busy today with tis n´tat.
> Going to wind down now for a little while.
> ...........
> ]


Hello, Caman, are you getting ready for your hospital stay friday... ?

Who watches the children when you have to get your parts fixed?? 

Hope all goes well friend... rest a lot as you have some big 'moves' coming your way!


----------



## Ena

Garett, please put that stuff away. Makes me think of work


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Hello, Caman, are you getting ready for your hospital stay friday... ?
> 
> Who watches the children when you have to get your parts fixed??
> 
> Hope all goes well friend... rest a lot as you have some big 'moves' coming your way!


Hi Leslie.

I hope it will be Friday, but I'll know tomorrow.
It will only take an hour altogether and then I'll be
on my way home again, with loads of painkillers. 

Got the thingybob today that I'm sposed to wear,
not the cast I was expecting though.
Much fancier, I must say. 
Robocop, sez Dylan.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

I posted yesterday and then got busy and distracted so I missed greetings from Marc, Don and Sharon... thank you all! Other than the non-existent summer here things are fine. 

I'm just heading out the door again... will check back in later tonight.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Hi Leslie.
> 
> I hope it will be Friday, but I'll know tomorrow.
> It will only take an hour altogether and then I'll be
> on my way home again, with loads of painkillers.
> 
> Got the thingybob today that I'm sposed to wear,
> not the cast I was expecting though.
> Much fancier, I must say.
> Robocop, sez Dylan.


:lmao: yes indeed! looks a bit torturous to me, like they will be able to force your arm to move..or you will! 

Well looks like you have it well in hand and glad it isn't a long stay (even overnight is a long stay when children are home... )
You must send a photo with your 'gizmo' in place so we can see what it looks like... pretty sturdy looking too, the kids better give you no lip... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good late evening all.
> I hope ye are all well and in a happy mood.
> 
> Been busy today with tis n´tat.
> Going to wind down now for a little while.
> ...........
> Kalimát 9 / July 21
> 
> _The purpose with religion as revealed from the heaven
> of God's holy Will is to establish unity
> and concord amongst the people of the world;
> make it not the cause of dissension and strife.
> Bahá'u'lláh_


Cool pic and quote, Caman. How is your arm today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Leslie.
> 
> I hope it will be Friday, but I'll know tomorrow.
> It will only take an hour altogether and then I'll be
> on my way home again, with loads of painkillers.
> 
> Got the thingybob today that I'm sposed to wear,
> not the cast I was expecting though.
> Much fancier, I must say.
> Robocop, sez Dylan.


Wow, that is some device. I was not expecting somthing so "Robocop". Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> I posted yesterday and then got busy and distracted so I missed greetings from Marc, Don and Sharon... thank you all! Other than the non-existent summer here things are fine.
> 
> I'm just heading out the door again... will check back in later tonight.


Evening, Diane. Here's your hat .............................. what's your hurry. Come back soon, y'all. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a picture of Gracie, out in the wilds of Saskatoon, hunting for badger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to take out my telescope and view the heavens. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> :lmao: Yes indeed! Looks a bit torturous to me, like they will be able to force your arm to move..or you will!
> 
> Well looks like you have it well in hand and glad it isn't a long stay (even overnight is a long stay when children are home... )
> you must send a photo with your 'gizmo' in place so we can see what it looks like... Pretty sturdy looking too, the kids better give you no lip... :lmao:


:d


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Cool pic and quote, Caman. How is your arm today?





Dr.G. said:


> Wow, that is some device. I was not expecting somthing so "Robocop". Good luck, my friend.


A wee bit better actually, thanks.

Nor me, I was expecting a cast with some locking devise, but this was way cooler. 

Thanks, I hope it will be Friday, so I get it over and done with.

Night all. 
See youse tomorra.


----------



## macdoodle

Nite Caman, Sweet dreams... :yawn:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

But . . . ya gotta have beans with Beano.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> A wee bit better actually, thanks.
> 
> Nor me, I was expecting a cast with some locking devise, but this was way cooler.
> 
> Thanks, I hope it will be Friday, so I get it over and done with.
> 
> Night all.
> See youse tomorra.


That does look like quite the contraption there Caman... I hope it works as impressively as it looks. Glad you don't need to wear it for long either, because you aren't getting through airport security wearing that!


Hi and bye Dreambirdie- Hope our weather settles to a nice summer pattern soon!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to make breakfast and go outside to view the morning stars. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Got to get lots done today as we head for Drumheller in the morning. How much do you spend on an average lunch? A guy on SAP this morning took two friends to Nello's in NYC and dropped a cool $47 grand on their lunch. And if you are tired of getting emails threatening you with dire consequences unless you forward them, a little guy has quite a rant this morning as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good luck on your trip. 

That WAS quite the lunch tab ............. but it is, in part, a tax deduction in the US since it was a business lunch.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc - Hope you had a good clear view of the stars this morning. What a treat.

Don - Good luck on your trip to Drumheller - when are you stopping by Calgary? 

I am looking forward to attending the 4 day Calgary Folk Music Festival, which starts today. Wooooot!


----------



## SINC

Kim, my best guess for being in Calgary will be the weekend of August 7th, but nothing definite yet as plans tend to get changed en route.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim and Garett.

My wife used to help coordinate the Calgary Folk Festival.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 26C humidex reading .............. so, here is a "cool" joke.

I never knew this about Penguins ....


Did you ever wonder why there are no dead penguins on the ice in Antarctica - where do they go ?

Wonder no more ! ! !

It is a known fact that the penguin is a very ritualistic bird which lives an extremely ordered and complex life.

The penguin is very committed to its family and will mate for life, as well as maintaining a form of compassionate contact with its offspring throughout its life.

If a penguin is found dead on the ice surface, other members of the family and social circle have been known to dig holes in the ice, using their vestigial wings and beaks, until the hole is deep enough for the dead bird to be rolled into and buried. The male penguins then gather in a circle around the fresh grave and sing:

"Freeze a jolly good fellow"

"Freeze a jolly good fellow."


----------



## SINC

OK now, for all you Carol Burnett and Tim Conway lovers, here is one that never quite made it to air! 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macdoodle

:clap:This is hilarious! thanks for the morning chuckle... I think that group had more fun offstage than any other I could imagine... they were all top notch comedians ... :lmao:


----------



## KC4

OK, thanks Don - I'm crying laughing - Those three had such comedic chemistry and timing together...constantly trying to crack each other up and succeeding.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, Sonal, Leslie, et all. Am busy preparing for our trip to Drumheller Friday morning. Hope I'm not bone tired when I get there.


Well Don, just have a skeleton crew load the RV up and you are all set.


----------



## friend

Good evening Marc, Don, Garret, Leslie, Kim, Rp and all.

Baking a sponge cake with the wee ones and it's 25C even without the oven on. :lmao:
Tomorrow i'll be going in early to fix the elbow,
but they thought I would be back home at noon.
................
Kalimát 10 / July 22

Amongst the teaching of Bahá'u'llláh is that religion
must be the cause of fellowship and love, If it becomes
the cause of estrangement then it is not needed, for
religion is like a remedy: if it aggravates the disease
then it becomes unnecessary.
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. I love sponge cake. Save me a piece ........... merci, mon ami. Good luck tomorrow with your elbow.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. I love sponge cake. Save me a piece ........... merci, mon ami. Good luck tomorrow with your elbow.


Thanks you Marc.
Of cause. You will get a big piece. 
And there will be enough for everyone. Bon appetite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks you Marc.
> Of cause. You will get a big piece.
> And there will be enough for everyone. Bon appetite.


Merci, mon ami. My mom used to make this sort of cake for me when I was a boy .......... many, many years ago.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 
See youse tomorrow after the trip to the hospital.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, good luck with the procedure tomorrow morning. I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> See youse tomorrow after the trip to the hospital.


Nite Caman, sleep well and don't worry, it will be done before you know it, our thoughts will be with you, have no doubt...


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to call it a night as well. Up since 4AM this morning and my eyes are drooping. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Nite Marc, have a great sleep, and sweet dreams... the thunder clouds are rumbling about, and lightening too, but no rain... yet!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The overnight rain has given way to early morning fog here in St.John's. So, it is just the right time to make our classic Foggy Bottom Oatmeal for the TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, time to get moving to finish the final loading for our run to Drumheller this morning which I guess will take about three and a half hours or so (300 km).

SAP has two things that may interest you today. First a video of a deer fawn and a cat who have become best friends set to Louis Armstrong's "Wonderful World". And then a tale of whale watching off the coast of South Africa that sure does have a twist.

Now I have to hurry and finish up tomorrow's edition before I begin loading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Loved that Louis Armstrong's "Wonderful World" clip with the unlikely pair. Very touching. Saw that whale clip on CNN and her being intervied. They are truly lucky to be alive.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Have a safe trip Don, what is Drumheller from you about 6 hours? Hi Marc, my daughter phoned us last night to say I have a call from a location where I placed a resume .... hoping for the best in that I'm hoping for an interview, they usually don't contact you unless they are interested.....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all: Have a safe trip Don, what is Drumheller from you about 6 hours? Hi Marc, my daughter phoned us last night to say I have a call from a location where I placed a resume .... hoping for the best in that I'm hoping for an interview, they usually don't contact you unless they are interested.....


Not that far Rp, it is just under 300 km and in the motor home that is about three and a half hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hi Marc, my daughter phoned us last night to say I have a call from a location where I placed a resume .... hoping for the best in that I'm hoping for an interview, they usually don't contact you unless they are interested..... " Great, Rp. PM the particulars and put my name down as a reference so that I am ready if they call you and want another opinion of your academic expertise. Just a thought. Merci et bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "Hi Marc, my daughter phoned us last night to say I have a call from a location where I placed a resume .... hoping for the best in that I'm hoping for an interview, they usually don't contact you unless they are interested..... " Great, Rp. PM the particulars and put my name down as a reference so that I am ready if they call you and want another opinion of your academic expertise. Just a thought. Merci et bon chance, mon ami.


Thanks Marc, I'll be phoning them this afternoon so I can let you know whats what.

It's in the NWT, so if I do get the position it will be exciting......


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Morning all: Have a safe trip Don, what is Drumheller from you about 6 hours? Hi Marc, my daughter phoned us last night to say I have a call from a location where I placed a resume .... hoping for the best in that I'm hoping for an interview, they usually don't contact you unless they are interested.....


WOW! what a wonderful opportunity for adventure... I sure do wish you the very best Rp, I will be rooting for you, I am envious that you have a chance to go there... 
Not many would want to work there I don't suppose, but I know some folks who have gone there to work and they got housing an allowances from the G'vmt for going and all sorts of good stuff, this was a few years ago when no-one wanted to be there... 
They loved it however and stayed on for a few more years once the initial contract was completed, (they may not have those anymore) they said it was different, but exciting...
So for you I wish the best, please do let us know how it works out... 

I AM jealous!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, I'll be phoning them this afternoon so I can let you know whats what.
> 
> It's in the NWT, so if I do get the position it will be exciting......


Cool ............ and I don't mean the temps that you shall experience. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Checking in from foggy San Francisico. So nice to get away from the heat!

My brother and I are heading out in a bit to take his dog for a walk.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don Leslie, Rp, Sonal and all. 

Congrats Rp and good luck. :clap:

Sonal: Will there be pictures later? 

Been home since 1PM resting and sleeping actually. 
The procedure went well and the Doctor was hopeful.
Not muck pain, but I think I stay on the painkiller today anyway,
since it's Friday. 
...........
Kalimát 11 / July 23

_Do not dispare! Work steadily. Sincerity ans love
will conquer hate.... Take courage! God never
forsakes His children who strive and work and pray!
'Abdu'l-Bahá _


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Wow..some good stuff in the Shang today!

Rp - That sounds very encouraging. Good luck! 

Caman - Glad to hear that the procedure went well - I hope it heals properly this time. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon - Bon Voyage. Drumheller should be hot and dry. 

Sonal - SF sounds nice. Enjoy the walk. 

Marc - Thanks for Breakfast - That Louie Armstrong song is one of my very favorites. 


Lee and I are enjoying the Calgary Folk Festival so far. Some great bands/acts I have never heard of before, but will certainly be watching for (and listening to) in the future.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Checking in from foggy San Francisico. So nice to get away from the heat!
> 
> My brother and I are heading out in a bit to take his dog for a walk.


don't forget the camera! I am sure you will see some wonderful sights... glad you are out of the heat... how is the smog there?? 



friend said:


> Good afternoon Marc, Don Leslie, Rp, Sonal and all.
> Been home since 1PM resting and sleeping actually.
> The procedure went well and the Doctor was hopeful.
> Not muck pain, but I think I stay on the painkiller today anyway,
> since it's Friday.


Loved the beautiful flower for today, bright and filled with hope... 
Glad it is all over Caman, and you are not in too much pain, were you awake for this? 
How is the Robo-cop brace working for you? 
I do hope the children are helping you out... if they are like mine were (at times) I would get cold soup, and spilled (into the saucer) tea which ended on on the bed covers... :lmao: but the intention was good... and that is the most important... 
Take care, and let us know how you are progressing!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Checking in from foggy San Francisico. So nice to get away from the heat!
> 
> My brother and I are heading out in a bit to take his dog for a walk.


Greetings, Sonal, from foggy St.John's ................. 5 1/2 time zones away from you. Love SF ................ remember to root for the Giants if you go to a baseball game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Glad to hear that things went well with your procedure. Hopefully, those painkillers won't send you for a loop like last time. 

"Sonal: Will there be pictures later? " Here are some pics I took of SF to hold you over until Sonal sends her own.


----------



## Rps

Well, just got off the phone from the NWT. Monday I have to setup a time to do a "selection tool" I'm given 1 hour to do it. Then, if I pass I'll get considered for an interview. Exciting, I've never had to complete a selection tool in the recruitment process, should be very interesting.... thanks for everyone's well wishes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, just got off the phone from the NWT. Monday I have to setup a time to do a "selection tool" I'm given 1 hour to do it. Then, if I pass I'll get considered for an interview. Exciting, I've never had to complete a selection tool in the recruitment process, should be very interesting.... thanks for everyone's well wishes.


Kudos, Rp. From what I know about "selection tools", you might have to write an essay on certain topics, or verbally answer certain questions. The reviewer might have a rubric or template re the key points (e.g., background knowledge, problem solving and decision making abilities, proactive thinking re potential situations, etc) in which he/she rates you. This is part of a weeding out process. 

Bon chance, mon ami. For what position are you applying?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, it is an adult learning position where you deliver programmes as varied as ABE to ESL and other topic related as selected by the territorial government. Im thinking it will be quite varied and a great learning experience for me if I'm luck enough to get to the interview stage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, it is an adult learning position where you deliver programmes as varied as ABE to ESL and other topic related as selected by the territorial government. Im thinking it will be quite varied and a great learning experience for me if I'm luck enough to get to the interview stage.


Sounds like a unique and interesting situation, Rp. I have been suggesting that the type of workplace literacy projects for which I won the NALD Award be replicated in Labrador for the Innu and Inuit population there who either don't have strong literacy abilities or don't speak English as their L1.


----------



## friend

Thanks all. 

Kim: I think it will be OK this time.
And it's less painful then I thought.

Leslie: I was asleep for a few minutes. It's sooo strange waking up from a
black, blank void. The kids have been good and helpful. No need to get the stick yet. 

Marc: Nice pics. If I wasn't afraid that the big quake would come I'ld go too. 
I believe I'm getting used to the pills. No bright colours or flying lamas. :lmao:

Rp: Hope it goes well. Sounds good.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Kim: I think it will be OK this time.
> And it's less painful then I thought.
> 
> Leslie: I was asleep for a few minutes. It's sooo strange waking up from a
> black, blank void. The kids have been good and helpful. No need to get the stick yet.
> 
> Marc: Nice pics. If I wasn't afraid that the big quake would come I'ld go too.


Caman, I experienced a minor earthquake when I was in Long Beach, CA, just outside of LA. Everyone ran outside and I just sat in the kitchen ........ not knowing what all the fuss was about. Everyone asked me if I was scared just sitting there eating cereal and I said no, since I did not know that the rumble was an earthquake.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, I experienced a minor earthquake when I was in Long Beach, CA, just outside of LA. Everyone ran outside and I just sat in the kitchen ........ not knowing what all the fuss was about. Everyone asked me if I was scared just sitting there eating cereal and I said no, since I did not know that the rumble was an earthquake.


 You should have said: 
I'm a teacher and I'm used to it.
I shake the world for my students every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> You should have said:
> I'm a teacher and I'm used to it.
> I shake the world for my students every day.


Good one, Caman. :lmao::clap:

That is one mean scar you have. Cool device, however.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Caman, that looks like quite the contraption!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> Caman, that looks like quite the contraption!


Evening, Diane. How are you today?

Yes, it looks like a real high tech "contraption".


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Caman. :lmao::clap:
> 
> That is one mean scar you have. Cool device, however.


That's the scar from the second operation.
Sports injury support style. 




Dreambird said:


> G'Day everyone...
> 
> Caman, that looks like quite the contraption!


Hi Diana. How are you?

Indeed it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

"That's the scar from the second operation.
Sports injury support style." Still, hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Hi all from Drumheller. Got a bum spot to park with so many trees there is zero TV signal, so I will miss my Riders playing Calgary tomorrow. Damn!

It was windy and very hot this afternoon with very dark purple clouds threatening, but not a drop of rain.

Ann and Crystal are out exploring in the Suzuki while the mutt and I are about to watch a movie.

Some excitement, eh what?


----------



## Dr.G.

"... while the mutt and I are about to watch a movie.

Some excitement, eh what? " What movie are the two of you watching? "Marley and Me"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "... while the mutt and I are about to watch a movie.
> 
> Some excitement, eh what? " What movie are the two of you watching? "Marley and Me"?


Odd you should ask, but do check out this shot of my iTunes movie library, second row, second from left. I am so:


----------



## Dreambird

Things are fine here, thanks Marc and Caman. They "say" it's going to be a lukewarm weekend! Temps up to 26º or a little more, sunny and while it's only 21º right now... the wind has dropped dead here. 

Sorry to hear that's not the case in Drumheller, Don...  There were some clouds brewing earlier here but they have nicely cleared the sky.

I hope you and the "mutt" enjoy your movie!


----------



## friend

friend said:


> That's the scar from the second operation.
> Sports injury support style.


The contraption is Sports injury support style.
Not the scar. 
I forgot the space in between the lines. 

Nite all.
Time for bed.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine Saturday Brunch waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I'm prepared for an all out assault on the garage sales today beejacon :greedy:
> 
> Drumheller, I love that place Don!


Morning, Garett. We keep saying that we are going to have a garage sale once we start to put things back in place once the renos are completed. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Things are fine here, thanks Marc and Caman. They "say" it's going to be a lukewarm weekend! Temps up to 26º or a little more, sunny and while it's only 21º right now... the wind has dropped dead here. " Morning, Diane Lots of sunshine and 16C here in St.John's this morning.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Pretty good,
> 
> If you have a garage sale, I'll be right over


No garage sale until we can start to put things back into the kitchen, family room, living room, dining room, etc. Then, we will cull and try to sell or give away things we don't need anymore. We need to simplify our lives here in my home. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, I've been trying to have a yard sale for years, but something always interferes, you know like a squirrel walking across my lawn ...... someday, someday.............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, I've been trying to have a yard sale for years, but something always interferes, you know like a squirrel walking across my lawn ...... someday, someday.............


Morning, Rp. No squirrels here in St.John's ............ just too much to do on those weekends we had hoped to have a garage sale. Still, next month, we are determined to have one. We shall see.

Any news on the adult ed/literacy position?


----------



## Rps

I am going to schedule my screen test on Monday, so we shall we, as a wise man once said......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I am going to schedule my screen test on Monday, so we shall we, as a wise man once said......


Good idea, Rp. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc for the well wishes, I'll need them......


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just finished up SAP and a reader send a CBS video link to that whale breeching on a boat in South Africa.

I hauled out my VuQube last night and moved it onto the parking pad in front of the motor home and got TV last night, so I now have high def TV for today's football games. Seems funny that a roof mounted dish would not get a signal, yet one sitting on the ground works just fine.

I am leaving tomorrow's SAP until this afternoon as I will now try and run out to the Hoo Doos to get some pics in the early morning sun. Gotta get done before the heat hits here today. It gets darn hot here in this desert canyon.


----------



## Rps

Say Don I hear that the government may restrict access to the Hoo Doos due to people touching and climbing on the things, has that been put in place yet?


----------



## SINC

I'll let you know when I get back Rp, but I have always wondered why they allowed folks to climb them.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

That is simply awesome Rp! :clap::clap: I have one question though. If you do get the interview, where is the interview? If hired, then what? Moving to NWT? To Yellowknife? Is it seasonal position? Wow, that would be quite an adventure! Good luck Rp! Oooops sorry about the multiple questions.  

Caman, does this contraption do anything else?  Ummm such as GPS so you can find your way home since you are so zonked out from the meds?

Hi Marc, Leslie, Kim, Diane, et al.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon, not sure about the interview, one step at a time. I would think it would be by telephone or skype until we're down to the short list.......... then who knows, and if hired, yes we would move to the NWT. But I'll have to get on the short list first and I know there are many many well qualified candidates applying. I consider myself lucky to be even considered to take the selection test...... as Marc so rightly states, we shall see.

How are things with you, looking up I hope.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc for the well wishes, I'll need them......


Rp, from the quality of the writing I have seen you produce re you plans and PP presentations, I am sure that your expertise shall shine through.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Sharon, not sure about the interview, one step at a time. I would think it would be by telephone or skype until we're down to the short list.......... then who knows, and if hired, yes we would move to the NWT. But I'll have to get on the short list first and I know there are many many well qualified candidates applying. I consider myself lucky to be even considered to take the selection test...... as Marc so rightly states, we shall see.
> 
> How are things with you, looking up I hope.....


I will have to come and visit you in the NWT, Rp. I have never been to PEI or any of our three territiories. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. Are you folks getting as good weather as we are here in St. John's? Fog, rain and drizzle all day yesterday has given way to lots of sunshine and 19C temps as we approach noon. Usually, you folks in NS get better weather than we do here.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, busy morning here in the Shang!! All seems to be good news and exciting stuff too! Thanks for the buffet... love the eggs today!! 

Marc, are you saying you haven't been to PEI..?? well it is an adventure you must embark upon, it will take you a whole day to run the breadth and depth if this province, don't stop much and you can do that much, however there is excellent live theatre, and very interesting sights to see... I do believe you would consider a couple of days a treat... 
I would get on the Woods ferry at Pictou (think thats it) and head west towards Charlottetown etc. when done all the touring you can get across to the mainland on Confederation bridge... I hear it's quite the thing... and land in NB... then just turn east and follow your nose home! (don't get caught up in the Cape Breton hills... and you could stop in and visit with SharonMac... she can make you tea I'm sure!
You will have to do this when the renos are done and you can decide to give yourselves a holiday... 

RP from what I read here it is an accomplishment to even be chosen for the 'finals' is it not? Well then I think to have been chosen from a lot of applicants, I am sure there were many,as it is rather a' plum' position to go into the territories... at least it was when I was job hunting... everyone wanted it ...
So to come this far is a feather in your cap right off... I wish you all the very best, don't forget to visualize yourself being handed the job... it is a powerful tool as you well know... we are all rooting for you:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning all, busy morning here in the Shang!! All seems to be good news and exciting stuff too! Thanks for the buffet... love the eggs today!!
> 
> Marc, are you saying you haven't been to PEI..?? well it is an adventure you must embark upon, it will take you a whole day to run the breadth and depth if this province, don't stop much and you can do that much, however there is excellent live theatre, and very interesting sights to see... I do believe you would consider a couple of days a treat...
> I would get on the Woods ferry at Pictou (think thats it) and head west towards Charlottetown etc. when done all the touring you can get across to the mainland on Confederation bridge... I hear it's quite the thing... and land in NB... then just turn east and follow your nose home! (don't get caught up in the Cape Breton hills... and you could stop in and visit with SharonMac... she can make you tea I'm sure!
> You will have to do this when the renos are done and you can decide to give yourselves a holiday...
> 
> RP from what I read here it is an accomplishment to even be chosen for the 'finals' is it not? Well then I think to have been chosen from a lot of applicants, I am sure there were many,as it is rather a' plum' position to go into the territories... at least it was when I was job hunting... everyone wanted it ...
> So to come this far is a feather in your cap right off... I wish you all the very best, don't forget to visualize yourself being handed the job... it is a powerful tool as you well know... we are all rooting for you:clap:


Sadly, it is true, Leslie -- I have never been to PEI. Someday. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## SINC

This just for Rp and it will partially answer his question about folks climbing on the Hoodoos (Note the red tape which is there to keep folks off the Hoodoos themselves). More tomorrow on SAP.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> This just for Rp and it will partially answer his question about folks climbing on the Hoodoos (Note the red tape which is there to keep folks off the Hoodoos themselves). More tomorrow on SAP.


Nice shot Don. Love that area but prefer late fall when it is cooler and fall colours have disappeared locally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin and call it a night. Paix, mes amis. See you all at Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Try to join us for Sunday Brunch at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends. 

All well here and I hope all is well with ye.
I will repent and allocate time to write some tomorrow, sorry.


----------



## macdoodle

Nite to all in the far east and beyond...

Great shot of the hoodoos Don... is there information on how they were formed? they are natural are they not??


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine Sunday Brunch waiting for you when you rise to face the sunshine. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. SAP is up with more Hoodoo pics for Rp while we pack up and head for home in an hour or two. Tomorrow's edition will have to wait until later today. Lots os shots inside the Royal Tyrrell are to come in the days ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I recall when my wife took my son and me out to the RT Museum and we stopped in the Badlands to see the various formations. They always amazed me.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don and all. 

Overcast, a mere 21C and a wee bit gloomy.
Done some elbow exercises and am going to do some more now.
It seem to be going in the right direction anyway.
So who cares about the weather. 
....
Kalimát 13 / July 25

_The ordinances of God have been sent down from
the heaven of His most august Revelation. All must
diligently observe them. Man's supreme distinction,
his real advancement, his final victory, have always
depended, and will continue to depend, upon them.
Whoso keepeth the commandments of God shall
attain everlasting felicity.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## macdoodle

Mornin' All, 
Hope you are having as nice a day as we are... too darn hot, but we shall manage... XX)

Glad you are able to see things are on the right path for that elbow Caman, and be glad you are not in this hot spot with that gizmo on your arm... it looks pretty hot by it'self!! 


Made some french toast and iced lemon tea and coffee too... you are welcome to have some if the croissants and jams do not appeal... 

Have a great day everyone... :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad the exercises seem to be working for your elbow.

Morning, Leslie. I would love some iced lemon tea. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

good morning shang gang!

Lazeeee day today! Leisure time! Downtime! 

Reading "Lovely Bones", surfing the net, walking around the block coupla times, watching the Jays .... that's it! For now anyways. :lmao::lmao: Ciao!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Glad the exercises seem to be working for your elbow.
> 
> Morning, Leslie. I would love some iced lemon tea. Merci, mon amie.


Have to confess Marc, it is a powdered blend called California Iced Tea, it has a marvelous blend of different fruit, and is quite delightful... !



sharonmac09 said:


> good morning shang gang!
> 
> Lazeeee day today! Leisure time! Downtime!
> 
> Reading "Lovely Bones", surfing the net, walking around the block coupla times, watching the Jays .... that's it! For now anyways. :lmao::lmao: Ciao!


Ahhh... sounds like you have discovered THIS Sharon! 

YouTube - NAT KING COLE THOSE LAZY HAZY CRAZY DAYS OF SUMMER Good for you!! :clap::clap: Enjoy!


----------



## Rps

Don I sent you some Canadian humour, now here's some Irish....

Paddy tells Mick he's thinking of buying a labrador.

"Fook off" say's Mick, "have you seen how many of their owners go blind?"


----------



## friend

Afternoon Leslie, Sharon and Rp. 

I have uploaded 7 song from the new album on MySpace.
They are mastered, thus finished, and will be released when I get to Bellevue,
but I thought ye, my friends, might like to have a pre-listen. 
I hope ye will enjoy them.

To listen just click in the link below.


----------



## friend

-Ma, I want to be a musician when I grow up.
-Honey, you know you can't do both.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Afternoon Leslie, Sharon and Rp.
> 
> I have uploaded 7 song from the new album on MySpace.
> They are mastered, thus finished, and will be released when I get to Bellevue,
> but I thought ye, my friends, might like to have a pre-listen.
> I hope ye will enjoy them.
> 
> To listen just click in the link below.


:clap::clap::clap::clap: Well done my friend, I love the whole enchilada!!
Choo Choo man is up- beat... makes you want to dance on of those latin rhythm dances!! 

Have a couple more to listen to, but am impressed with the contributions so far... nice selection!! :clap::clap:


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap: Well done my friend, I love the whole enchilada!!
> Choo Choo man is up- beat... makes you want to dance on of those latin rhythm dances!!
> 
> Have a couple more to listen to, but am impressed with the contributions so far... nice selection!! :clap::clap:


Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon, Leslie, Rp and Caman.

Well done, Caman. I too am impressed with your abilities.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sharon, Leslie, Rp and Caman.
> 
> Well done, Caman. I too am impressed with your abilities.


Merci Monsieur.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Merci Monsieur.


No need to thank me, Caman. You are the talented person that has earned our praise.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> No need to thank me, Caman. You are the talented person that has earned our praise.


.


----------



## friend

What the hell? 
The must be f...ing kidding!
I have held a driver license for 32 years, no point on it, and
I have even worked as a lorry driver and a cab driver.
I am not doing this!!!! tptptptp

" If you have moved to Washington State from a country other than Germany 
or a Canadian province other than British Columbia, you must complete all 
the steps to getting your first license."
*
How to get a new Washington State driver license
If you have never had a driver license before and are over 18:
Visit a driver licensing office. Bring with you:
Proof of identity.
Cash or check to pay your $45 license fee ($20 for your application and $25 for your license).
Your Social Security number, which is mandatory to help enforce child support laws. You don't need to show us your Social Security card. We’ll verify your Social Security number, but it won’t appear on your license.
Complete a driver license application.
Pass a knowledge test. (The knowledge test must be completed before you can schedule a driving test.)
Pass a vision screening and demonstration of color recognition.
Pass a driving test. (If you plan to practice for your driving test, you will need to get an instruction permit.)
Have your photograph taken.*


----------



## eMacMan

Quite common when moving to US or Canada from another country. 

Of course if you had moved from Missouri and had half a dozen alcohol related offenses they would have issued you a new license with no conditions attached.beejacon

Seriously most states have a requirement that you must get a DL within 30-90 days of your move.


----------



## friend

eMacMan said:


> Quite common when moving to US or Canada from another country.
> 
> Of course if you had moved from Missouri and had half a dozen alcohol related offenses they would have issued you a new license with no conditions attached.beejacon
> 
> Seriously most states have a requirement that you must get a DL within 30-90 days of your move.


It is just so annoying that you can come with a German license and get
a WA one without any problems. Stupid people.... XX)
And I bet you anything that I'm most likely a better driver then
the driving instructor. I am probably going to tell him that too.


----------



## Dr.G.

A strange situation, Caman. Such is Life. At least you shall be in WA with your wife and family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall a fine Full Moon Breakfast for one and all this morning .......... just the thing to get you going on this last week of July. Enjoy.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Sounds like a great find on the yard sale front. Best buy I've ever had was a brand new Tassimo machine for $15 ... they guy got rid of it as he couldn't find any coffee pods ....... still have it and it work brilliantly.

Will be clear and warm here today in LaSalle. Today I will be writing the job selection tool, that should be interesting.

Nice shots of the Hoo Doos Don .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Garett. Great find/purchase at that garage sale.

Morning, Rp. Good luck writing the job selection tool.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, I'll need it...


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Slept for 10 straight hours and was way late getting SAP up and the resulting content shows. Now, back to work on tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out the new SAP later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, I'll need it...


Have faith in your abilities. From what I have read of your written words, you will be able to demonstrate this expertise. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

I'm up for a bit, going on nights tonight for two weeks. Lots of coffee and energy drinks are in order. 

My youngest is at the dentist getting an abscess tooth pulled.

Interesting day for sure...


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I'm up for a bit, going on nights tonight for two weeks. Lots of coffee and energy drinks are in order.
> 
> My youngest is at the dentist getting an abscess tooth pulled.
> 
> Interesting day for sure...


Afternoon, Warren. We shall deliver you coffee and treats on the line for your two week night stint.

Hope your son does not have a traumatic experience at the dentist.


----------



## MaxPower

Our boy is fine. The put him under with gas and they are now going to Wal-Mart for a treat. So far so good.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Our boy is fine. The put him under with gas and they are now going to Wal-Mart for a treat. So far so good.


Good to hear Warren, are you still loving / liking the new job? (hope the paycheck makes the 'swing shifts worth it!! 

Will you always be on this shift or will it transform into just days or nights?

If you have any Colloidal Silver in the house get your son to rinse his 'tooth gone' place 
and it will remove any pain and heal it PDQ! it is tasteless so it will just be like water... 
Amazing stuff, safe inside and out, I have used it for over 20 years for all sorts of things... like a medicine cabinet in a bottle...


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Our boy is fine. The put him under with gas and they are now going to Wal-Mart for a treat. So far so good.


Good to hear, Warren.

Afternoon, Leslie. How are you today?


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Garret, Don, Warren, Rp, Leslie and all. 

We have just return from town having gotten the vaccinations required. 
$400.00 and we have to have a second dosage on the 16th of August too.

Then there is the issue with the medical. 
The NVC forgot to send me the contact info so when I got it today from the
Embassy they were full here in Stockholm and they only had an appointment
on the 27th of next. I can't get proper info from the Embassy to know
if it enough time then to get the visa so we can go on the 8th of September.

I had to book an appointment in Gothenburg for the 12th of next and I
have to rent a car, $375.00 incl. petrol and milage.
But the medical itself costs $1,400.00 for the 7 of us!!!!!!! 

Then again, todays quote sez it all, and I should not complain. 
............
Kalimát 14 / July 26

_O Son of Man!
Should prosperity befall thee, rejoice not, and should
abasement come upon thee, grief not, for both shall
pass away and be no more.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## macdoodle

Caman, that is a lot of money! I hope you get a lot of sales on your CD!! 

Do you think the Embassy will speed things up if they know you already have booked passage?? 
this is the way it always goes when you think it is going well, the old monkey wrench gets toosed into the mix... but it all works out in the end.. somehow...


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Caman, that is a lot of money! I hope you get a lot of sales on your CD!!
> 
> Do you think the Embassy will speed things up if they know you already have booked passage??
> this is the way it always goes when you think it is going well, the old monkey wrench gets toosed into the mix... but it all works out in the end.. somehow...


If we take the appointment in Gothenburg we should be fine,
but it is a round trip of 11 hours. 

It IS a lot of money and it just keeps getting worse.
More and more bills to pay. Endless. 
Selling CD might help, but it will take until I get to Bellevue to get
that going. I hope ye all will have loads of friends that will feel need 
of having their own copy of the album,


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Seems I have missed a lot while I have been away at the Calgary Folk Festival. I've learned about some great new talent out there and revisited and thoroughly enjoyed some well known talent (Ian Tyson - plus I crossed paths with him in the elevator of the hotel where we were staying) and Roberta Flack (not only can she still sing and play piano, she updated all of arrangements on her music which gave it a fresh new feel while maintaining its original appeal).

Caman- Your music is fabulous enough to fit right in with all of the talent I saw and heard over the weekend. Perhaps we'll see you entertaining the masses there one year. 

Marc - Thanks for the Full Moon breakfast. I'll be thankful for a light brunch today - I have been consuming too much junk food over the weekend. I think I ate 100 mini-donuts, or at least that's what it feels like. Good thing I was also doing a lot of dancing. 

Leslie - I must try that colloidal silver you are such a fan of. Does it come in a liquid form? 

Rp - Good luck - You'll do great! 

Warren - I'm glad your son wasn't traumatized by the extraction. A bad dentist experience is hard to forget, especially the next time one has to sit in the dentist's chair. How is work going? 

Don - The Drumheller trip looks great. I'm off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> Caman- Your music is fabulous enough to fit right in with all of the talent I saw and heard over the weekend. Perhaps we'll see you entertaining the masses there one year.


Thanks Kim. 
Kind of you to say so. 
Glad you like it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Sounds very expensive for all those medicals. When I came to Canada I had to have a chest X-ray. My first X-ray was sent back to me with a note that they thought it showed TB and that I should be checked by a specialist. I was really worried until a technician said that it was a thumb print on my X-ray. She took another and it was fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Perhaps we will see Caman at the Grammy Awards for Best New Entertainer of the Year ........................ and he calls out the name of The Shang ............. after he calls out the name of Anna and all his children. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

I agree Marc, it would be nice to know someone who won a Grammy and Caman ;your material is great!

Also, thanks to all for their words of encouragement on my submission, and I especially appreciate your comments Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I agree Marc, it would be nice to know someone who won a Grammy and Caman ;your material is great!
> 
> Also, thanks to all for their words of encouragement on my submission, and I especially appreciate your comments Marc.


Luckily, Caman is the sort of person now who will remember the "little people" here in The Shang when he becomes famous. We can be his entourage. :clap:

Glad you liked my comments, Rp. You should do well.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Slept for 10 straight hours and was way late getting SAP up and the resulting content shows. Now, back to work on tomorrow.


Yep - agreed. Another great ensemble in SAP today. I enjoyed that Ron Mueck exhibit when it came to Calgary. My art class sat and sketched his works for hours. 

I sure do get a laugh at those vintage advertisements. What a hoot. 

Hopefully I'll have some decent photos and stories from Portugal and Spain for you when I return.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Perhaps we will see Caman at the Grammy Awards for Best New Entertainer of the Year ........................ and he calls out the name of The Shang ............. after he calls out the name of Anna and all his children. We shall see.


By the time Caman finishes saying thank you and announcing the names of all of his family members, the exit music will be playing.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> By the time Caman finishes saying thank you and announcing the names of all of his family members, the exit music will be playing.


Yes, but for his award, they will let him ramble on and on and on ............... he might even mention the doxies here in The Shang. We shall see.

How is Kacey enjoying her summer?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. Sounds very expensive for all those medicals. When I came to Canada I had to have a chest X-ray. My first X-ray was sent back to me with a note that they thought it showed TB and that I should be checked by a specialist. I was really worried until a technician said that it was a thumb print on my X-ray. She took another and it was fine.


God of mercy, sometimes.... 
It makes you wonder, init?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Perhaps we will see Caman at the Grammy Awards for Best New Entertainer of the Year ........................ and he calls out the name of The Shang ............. after he calls out the name of Anna and all his children. We shall see.


It's a deal.


----------



## KC4

Sunset on Thursday night at the Festival.

This was captured with my iPhone. I didn't bring either of my big cameras because the Festival rules stated that cameras with detachable lenses were not permitted. I noticed that many people did bring their big cameras and nobody official seemed to be stopping them from shooting as many images as they wanted. Hmmmm. However, I did see one fellow festival attendee giving someone hell for taking pictures of the acts with a giant telephoto. 

Marc- Kacey is really enjoying her summer so far..she has been Stampeding, twice to Kelowna and soon to be leading us around on our next adventure (because her command of Spanish is much better than ours).


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> I agree Marc, it would be nice to know someone who won a Grammy and Caman ;your material is great!
> 
> Also, thanks to all for their words of encouragement on my submission, and I especially appreciate your comments Marc.


Thanks Rp. 
Glad you liked it.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Luckily, Caman is the sort of person now who will remember the "little people" here in The Shang when he becomes famous. We can be his entourage. :clap:


No need to let success go to your head. XX)
I just happy when people likes my work and if I can get a few bob
to see the kids trough school and have some money to give to charity
it's fine. I'm good myself with what I have today.



KC4 said:


> By the time Caman finishes saying thank you and announcing the names of all of his family members, the exit music will be playing.


:lmao: :clap:



Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but for his award, they will let him ramble on and on and on ............... he might even mention the doxies here in The Shang. We shall see.


Wouldn't want to let the doxies down.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> No need to let success go to your head. XX)
> I just happy when people likes my work and if I can get a few bob
> to see the kids trough school and have some money to give to charity
> it's fine. I'm good myself with what I have today.
> 
> 
> :lmao: :clap:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want to let the doxies down.


Just think for a moment ............ Caman's Grammy Award is then the makings of a play on Broadway, with Caman playing himself, which gets a Tony Award ........... which is made into movie, with Caman playing himself, which earns him an Oscar ........... which is then made into an HBO Special, with you know who playing himself .............. and with Caman winning an Emmy. He would be the first person to win a Grammy, a Tony, an Oscar and an Emmy Award ......... all in one year.

And he would still say hello to his wife, children, his Shang family AND the doxies at each presentation. What a guy. :clap::clap:

Caman, you are The Shang's true Superstar. Glad to be able to call you my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Just think for a moment ............ Caman's Grammy Award is then the makings of a play on Broadway, with Caman playing himself, which gets a Tony Award ........... which is made into movie, with Caman playing himself, which earns him an Oscar ........... which is then made into an HBO Special, with you know who playing himself .............. and with Caman winning an Emmy. He would be the first person to win a Grammy, a Tony, an Oscar and an Emmy Award ......... all in one year.
> 
> And he would still say hello to his wife, children, his Shang family AND the doxies at each presentation. What a guy. :clap::clap:
> 
> Caman, you are The Shang's true Superstar. Glad to be able to call you my friend.



Maybe I could be best in show at Westminster Dog Show too. 
I work like one anyway. 

Glad to call you my friend too. 
And ye others too of cause.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Maybe I could be best in show at Westminster Dog Show too.
> I work like one anyway.
> 
> Glad to call you my friend too.
> And ye others too of cause.


Now you went to the well once too often, Caman. The one member of our Shang family who might make it to Westminster is Gracie. She is currently the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, according to CKC Speciality Points, and just got her AKC Championship status this month.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Now you went to the well once too often, Caman. The one member of our Shang family who might make it to Westminster is Gracie. She is currently the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, according to CKC Speciality Points, and just got her AKC Championship status this month.


I could be the support act. 
Is the a spot for an Irish pointer.
I could stand, dressed all in green, and point at her.


----------



## SINC

Bow wow, grrr, bark, yap, ruff and yipe!

Just had to get in the spirit of the thread! 

Camán, I just love the new songs and can't wait to buy the album. Nice piece of work Lad. Now, when do I get to run that feature article about you on SAP?


----------



## friend

Thanks Don. 
Glad you too liked the songs.
I will be fixing the web site soon and then I will get you 
the info to the article on SAP. I just a wee bit slow at the moment. 
But things are clearing up.


----------



## friend

Good night all. 
The day has ended here in Swedonia.

I'm off to talk to the Sandman now.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I could be the support act.
> Is the a spot for an Irish pointer.
> I could stand, dressed all in green, and point at her.


Good one, Caman. No, you could sing the US National Anthem at the Westminster Dog Show at Madison Square Garden in New York City.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night all.
> The day has ended here in Swedonia.
> 
> I'm off to talk to the Sandman now.


Good night, mon ami. Speak with you in the morning.

Swedonia? Is that anywhere near Fredonia? Or Sylvania??? Careful, those two countires might be going to war.

YouTube - Marx Brothers Duck Soup

YouTube - Groucho Goes to War on False Pretenses


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Want to go outside with my telescope to see what there is to see in the heavens. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Let us know how you are making out. We miss you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

I do know it is late, and I know some of you may not see this, but it is so fascinating, to just for a moment imagine the work and years that went into this, it is mind boggling to say the least.
This was commissioned by the Vatican, and I have added a site that tells the history... 
it is well worth a few moments of your time, for those fortunate to have seen this 'live' I am sure it will evoke memories of sounds and aromas... and for the rest of us, something we may have never seen but in a book.... use the scroll on the mouse, or the left corner directions.. it is amazing.... can anyone ever think to complain about painting the kitchen ...one more time ... after seeing this... ?? :lmao: 
5 years to just do the ceiling, and always the threat of blindness, and mixing your own paints... and getting them the same...  

And now please take time to watch this, it is worth every moment... (JMHO) 

Sistine Chapel

and this too! The Sistine Chapel history of what you have just seen...


----------



## KC4

Oh Wow Leslie! That is a fantastic find. I could explore that one for hours, perhaps days! 

Thanks!

I hope that I may be able to see it in person someday.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Oh Wow Leslie! That is a fantastic find. I could explore that one for hours, perhaps days!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I hope that I may be able to see it in person someday.


I hope you will too, that it has survived this long with all the wars... is a miracle in itself... !


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Leslie, what a great find! I grabbed it to use on a future edition of SAP, which I have been up working on since 2:00 a.m. today. Much going on here and lots of writing research required. Also today a pictorial tour of that new bridge being built over the Hoover dam that is not to be missed as one of the new wonders of the world. Now to finish up tomorrow and get back to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, that was an amazing virtual tour. I have been to the actual Sistine Chapel in Rome, but this is a great vicarious experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Guess I shall make some breakfast for everyone else that is up and about this early in the morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone,

My Son is doing fine without his tooth. Thanks everyone for asking. Although he was a little traumatized about the Tooth Fairy coming into his room to see him (he's 4). So Mom had to put the tooth under her pillow and the Tooth Fairy visited her.

I got home from work at 5:30 am and woke up for a bite to eat and it will be back to bed.I was asked to stay an extra hour to catch up on some production. I figure if I put in the effort, I will get noticed. I work 2 weeks on days, 2 weeks on nights. Yesterday was my first day of 2 week nights.

Any way, hopefully I'll be able to sleep. Our electrician is here to hook up the wire for our new hot tub we purchased on the weekend. Unfortunately we won't get it 6 - 8 weeks from now, but we have to have the cable laid for the cement pad we are pouring on Tuesday.

Night all.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc! (I put my order in via Test Thread today) Kacey and I made mango and pistachio biscotti yesterday and we have lots to share if anyone is interested. It goes great with coffee, tea and hot chocolate. Even dipped in yogurt!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> My Son is doing fine without his tooth. Thanks everyone for asking. Although he was a little traumatized about the Tooth Fairy coming into his room to see him (he's 4). So Mom had to put the tooth under her pillow and the Tooth Fairy visited her.
> 
> I got home from work at 5:30 am and woke up for a bite to eat and it will be back to bed.I was asked to stay an extra hour to catch up on some production. I figure if I put in the effort, I will get noticed. I work 2 weeks on days, 2 weeks on nights. Yesterday was my first day of 2 week nights.
> 
> Any way, hopefully I'll be able to sleep. Our electrician is here to hook up the wire for our new hot tub we purchased on the weekend. Unfortunately we won't get it 6 - 8 weeks from now, but we have to have the cable laid for the cement pad we are pouring on Tuesday.
> 
> Night all.


Afternoon, Warren. That tooth fairy compromise was a stroke of genius. Good luck with your night shift ................ and great news re the hot tub. My wife wants one for us here, but there is no money left in the reno cookie jar.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh Wow Leslie! That is a fantastic find. I could explore that one for hours, perhaps days!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I hope that I may be able to see it in person someday.


Afternoon, Kim. That virtual view is fantastic ........... but it does not even come close to being there in person and looking up in awe.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I hope you will too, that it has survived this long with all the wars... is a miracle in itself... !


Very true, Leslie. I know that it was on the "no hit list" of allied targets during WWII.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A fine night for a BBQ. My wife is getting some steaks and making her homemade potato salad, with a fresh lettuce and tomato salad with some Greek feta cheese.


----------



## SINC

Doesn't evening start after 6:00 p.m.? Or are we rushing the eve today at 5:49 in NL? 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## friend

Good evening all 
I hope ye are well.

Leslie: I always thought it was the 16th chapel and wondered
where the other 15 was. Thanks for clearing that up for me. :lmao:
.............
Kalimát 15 / July 27

_For those who believe in God, who have love of God, 
and faith, life is excellent-that is, it is eternal; but to 
those souls who are veiled from God, although they 
have life, it is dark....
'Adbu'l-Bahá

Except a man born again, he cannot see the kingdom
of God.... Except a man be born of water and of the
Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God. That which
is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of
the Spirit is spirit.
John 3:3, 5-6_


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. How is your elbow today? Is it the arm with which you write? Have to get used to signing autographs, you know.


----------



## friend

Evening Marc.
So so, thanks for asking.
It is difficult to expand the range of movement, but I'm working on it.
Otherwise I have to get a rubber stamp doing the autographs with.


----------



## sharonmac09

Whoa Leslie! What a fantastic find! I've saved it to my bookmarks menu. Is there a virtual tour of the Louvre Museum? 

G'day everyone!


----------



## sharonmac09

Here's the Louvre Museum virtual tour that is perhaps on the same grand scale as Leslie's gem. The mouse's action is similar. There appears to be other tours listed in the lower left corner. Louvre - Apollo galleries | Virtualsweden 

Man! I can get lost in these tours!

Later!

Edit: After looking at this, I have come to the conclusion that Leslie's gem is vastly superior to the above Louvre's tours. Anybody else find another one that's similar to Leslie's?


----------



## friend

Evening Sharon.

That reminded me about a poem by a Swedish poet, Göran Palm. 
(my translation)

_I am standing in front of the sea.
There it is.
There is the sea.
I am looking at it.
The sea. Oh yes.
It is like at the Louvre._


----------



## sharonmac09

friend said:


> Evening Sharon.
> 
> That reminded me about a poem by a Swedish poet, Göran Palm.
> (my translation)
> 
> _I am standing in front of the sea.
> There it is.
> There is the sea.
> I am looking at it.
> The sea. Oh yes.
> It is like at the Louvre._


Good evening/good nitey nite Caman!

Very nice Caman. You are quite a fluent linguist! Let's see... Swedish, English, German and Gaelic... any others?


----------



## Dr.G.

"After looking at this, I have come to the conclusion that Leslie's gem is vastly superior to the above Louvre's tours." Sharon, I would have to agree. I may be in the minority, but I liked The Mona Lisa by Da Vinci, but was surprised to see how small it was at The Louvre when you see it up close.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening/good nitey nite Caman!
> 
> Very nice Caman. You are quite a fluent linguist! Let's see... Swedish, English, German and Gaelic... any others?


See if he can speak Yiddish -- "Caman is a mensch."


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Our OtHD Breakfast does not make itself. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. "Come back, little Sheba". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, will type with you in the morning.


----------



## Ena

Good night from Victoria. I'm well 

(Being in the same room with people is interfering with internet time)


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Leslie. I know that it was on the "no hit list" of allied targets during WWII.


Yes this is so, but not all were allies, XX) good thing they all had a reverence for art or religion, no matter who's... 



friend said:


> Good evening all
> I hope ye are well.
> 
> Leslie: I always thought it was the 16th chapel and wondered
> where the other 15 was. Thanks for clearing that up for me. :lmao:
> :lmao::lmao: you are just too much Caman, you do keep us chuckling along!! :clap:
> 
> .............





Dr.G. said:


> "After looking at this, I have come to the conclusion that Leslie's gem is vastly superior to the above Louvre's tours." Sharon, I would have to agree. I may be in the minority, but I liked The Mona Lisa by Da Vinci, but was surprised to see how small it was at The Louvre when you see it up close.


Yes, the disappointment to find how small the Mona Lisa really is, (my mom compared it to a postage stamp) but the was because we always see it in larger forms... 

I am sure there are other virtual tours, the one of the Sistine chapel was commissioned by the Vatican, so I am guessing it was done with lots of high tech stuff... 
I am so glad you all have enjoyed it, I too have kept it to go over it a bit at a time...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have our famour Over the Hump Day Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this mid-week point in your life ............ last one in July, so let's make it count. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yes, the disappointment to find how small the Mona Lisa really is, (my mom compared it to a postage stamp) but the was because we always see it in larger forms... " Leslie, your mom made an interesting analogy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

I don't know what to do with Aiofe.

I went to the doctor with John, my neighbor, and Hanna was up, but apparently
went back to sleep. Aiofe took off on her own. Took Ciarán's keys and went out.
Ciarán woke up and could not find her and called me.
He went out and finally found her and told her to go up and wait for me as 
I was on my way back home. She gave him the finger. He grabbed hold of her 
hand and said that she should not do that. She then spat in his face, When I spoke
to her about it she said she did it because she did not like him and she went out
to find Alice and Olivia, her friends.
There was another rape north of the town yesterday and I met a neighbor just now 
who said that we now has two pedophiles here, one here in Skarpnäck and another 
one in Bagarmossen (which is the next townland from us).

The problem I have is that Aiofe is a special needs child and Anna can deal with 
this, but I'm crap at it, totally useless. 
......................
Kalimát 16 / July 28

_Naught is seen in My temple but the temple of God,
and in My beauty but His beauty, and in My Being 
but His Being, and in My self but His Self, and in My 
movement His Movement, and in My acquiescence but 
His Acquiescence, and in My pen but His Pen, the Mighty,
the All-Praised. There hath not been in My soul but the 
Truth, and in Myself naught could be seen but God.
Bahá'u'lláh

Believest thou not that I am in the Father, and the 
Father in me? The words that i speak unto you I 
speak not of myself, but the Father that dwelleth 
in me, he doeth the works.
John 14:10_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. "I don't know what to do with Aiofe." You have done, and are doing, what you are able to do under the circumstances. You have provided all of your children with love and understanding, guidance and security. This is about all a parent is able to do at times with their children. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, sorry to hear of your troubles with the kids Camán, but these things will pass.

A friend returning from Calgary to Edmonton on Monday evening took a picture of a very big cloud that almost turned into a tornado, a scary sight indeed on SAP today. Also a tale about a doctor in heaven and some chuckles provided by Rp with some church signs.

Two more days until we head out to Grenfell, SK. to see Ann's family, an 1,100 km one way run. Now it is back to work for me. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Deborah's family is from SK, and the last time I was in SK was about this time of year. I still recall the rolling fields of yellow canola plants ............. and the endless horizon and blue skies.


----------



## SINC

What part of SK. are they from Marc?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All! 
Caman, I am so sorry to hear of your problems with he children, but Marc is right, you have done the best you can given the circumstances, and this rude behavior is just part and parcel of having adolescents in the house, (or just siblings really) and I don't know how old this girl is, but perhaps it would be a good thing to explain why it is not good to go out on her own, I know you don't want to scare her, but it is important for her to know there are some bad men in the area and you are afraid for her safety... this is a difficult situation because you are never sure she understands. I think you will be able to breathe once you get on that plane out of there... but sadly these dangers are everywhere so even the children must be vigilant... as long as they know not to talk to strangers and never get into a car, that is the best you can do... sadly that is all any of us can do... 

Marc thanks for OTHD brekkie, perfect as usual... 

Don SAP was interesting, the flowers at the bottom were interesting for sure!!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What part of SK. are they from Marc?


Deborah's mom was born and raised in Weyburn, and her dad was born and raised in Creelman. I think her mom knew W.O. Mitchell.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Happy Wednesday.


Happy OtHD to you as well, Garett. How is Life treating you today?

"Marc thanks for OTHD brekkie, perfect as usual... " Merci, Leslie. I try to please everyone. As the saying goes here in the Cafe Chez Marc, "Always cooking, always serving, always cleaning, day after day after day."


----------



## friend

Afternoon all.

As Anna said, the problem and solution is that Aiofe condition requires repetitive
explanations. It could take 50, 100 time or more to explain to something to her
before it sinks in. That is what she did with Marion who has the same condition as Aiofe.
Anna knows how to reach a special needs child, but I do not have the patience needed.
Luckily Anna will take over when we arrive in Bellevue and I can get on with other tasks
that Anna finds difficult and I don't. Team work they call it, whilst I call it bliss.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah's mom was born and raised in Weyburn, and her dad was born and raised in Creelman. I think her mom knew W.O. Mitchell.


Marc, that's not far from Ann's home town of Windthorst. Creelman is only a half hour southwest and Weyburn a bit further in the same direction from Windthorst shown in the upper right below:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, that's not far from Ann's home town of Windthorst. Creelman is only a half hour southwest and Weyburn a bit further in the same direction from Windthorst shown in the upper right below:


Don, we never went there. We drove from Calgary to Regina for her mom's funeral. Still, she was a fine woman and represented the best of a Prairie mom.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> As Anna said, the problem and solution is that Aiofe condition requires repetitive
> explanations. It could take 50, 100 time or more to explain to something to her
> before it sinks in. That is what she did with Marion who has the same condition as Aiofe.
> Anna knows how to reach a special needs child, but I do not have the patience needed.
> Luckily Anna will take over when we arrive in Bellevue and I can get on with other tasks
> that Anna finds difficult and I don't. Team work they call it, whilst I call it bliss.


Caman, she sounds like a child that has ADD, sometimes caused by FAS, a slight lack of oxygen just prior to birth, and/or a biochemical imbalance. Such children with challenging needs present a variety of situations that are difficult to deal with. Still, sounds like you are doing your best under the circumstances, and I like your "team approach" with Anna.


----------



## friend

I have a question for ye, me friends.
Anna wondered why I used PUN in the lyrics for The Phone Call.
She said that no one uses it, but I saw it from a British Isle point of view.
Old English, of cause, but not out of place. And I needed the rhyme. 
What do ye think, what's youse take on it?

The woman in the song sings:
_*-John, I’m warning you boy. Not your mother, I‘m your wife
If you mess up now, I’ll shorten your life
I don’t ask for much, I never have done
If this is a joke, drop the pun*_


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, she sounds like a child that has ADD, sometimes caused by FAS, a slight lack of oxygen just prior to birth, and/or a biochemical imbalance. Such children with challenging needs present a variety of situations that are difficult to deal with. Still, sounds like you are doing your best under the circumstances, and I like your "team approach" with Anna.


Well, we shall see. 
These cases are so difficult to grip the cause of.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Well, we shall see.
> These cases are so difficult to grip the cause of.


True, which is why I teach my grad students the process of etiological diagnosis (i.e., looking for causal factors in the past). Then, they go about therapeutic diagnosis, which is looking for the current situation and letting these assessments guide their instruction.


----------



## Dreambird

G'Day everyone... 

Don, that cloud you have the picture of... if that isn't the scariest thing I could imagine looking up at... :yikes:

They spoke of it and showed pictures on the CTV news a couple days back and the weatherman described it as a Mesocyclonic cloud I believe. There's a strong chance of those things dropping a tornado.

The weather this pseudo-summer is frightening to say the least... we've been having T-Storms with destructive winds, flooding and golf balls for hail. So far I've been lucky in that none of the worst of this has hit my abode... I hope my luck holds!


----------



## Rps

friend said:


> I have a question for ye, me friends.
> Anna wondered why I used PUN in the lyrics for The Phone Call.
> She said that no one uses it, but I saw it from a British Isle point of view.
> Old English, of cause, but not out of place. And I needed the rhyme.
> What do ye think, what's youse take on it?
> 
> The woman in the song sings:
> _*-John, I’m warning you boy. Not your mother, I‘m your wife
> If you mess up now, I’ll shorten your life
> I don’t ask for much, I never have done
> If this is a joke, drop the pun*_


Interesting lyric Caman, Not sure of the metre and the tune, However a slight change would add to the intensity such as:

John, I'm warning you boy, I'm not your mother, I'm your wife
If you mess with me know, it'll shorten your life
I don't ask for much, you know I never have
Is this a joke, Tell me that's all that I ask.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Interesting lyric Caman, Not sure of the metre and the tune, However a slight change would add to the intensity such as:
> 
> John, I'm warning you boy, I'm not your mother, I'm your wife
> If you mess with me know, it'll shorten your life
> I don't ask for much, you know I never have
> Is this a joke, Tell me that's all that I ask.


You lost the rhyme at the end there
That can be problematic and severe
The listener might not get what I mean
And I must go back where I've been


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Interesting lyric Caman, Not sure of the metre and the tune, However a slight change would add to the intensity such as:
> 
> John, I'm warning you boy, I'm not your mother, I'm your wife
> If you mess with me know, it'll shorten your life
> I don't ask for much, you know I never have
> Is this a joke, Tell me that's all that I ask.


Actually, it is not possible to change it now.
I would have to get Monica in the studio for a retake 
and then do a new mix and after that a new mastering.
That would take a lot of time and money.

I would do anything for my lovely wife, :love2:
but as MeatLoaf sang; But I won't do that. I won't do that. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Hi Caman, yeah I know, but without seeing the rest of the lyrics in their context I can not determine if the word pun is okay to use, something like the song Ironic, but you are the song writer so you can really write your music to be your music.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Hi Caman, yeah I know, but without seeing the rest of the lyrics in their context I can not determine if the word pun is okay to use, something like the song Ironic, but you are the song writer so you can really write your music to be your music.


It's on my MySpace site; The Phone Call
I think it works, and even if the wife thinks otherwise I'm the Captain of the ship so..... 

No seriously, even if Anna's has a different opinion I must follow my 
intention and intuition as a writer. Otherwise it wont work at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

I recall getting a series of pics from someone who was a meteorologist and knew I liked pictures of weather. The difference is that the person who sent Don that pic was in the hailstorm soon after taking the picture. This beats any vicarious experience from a picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished staining 1/3 of my fence. Great weather for this and I find that I am able to think as I do this repetitive task. I remember the scene from "The Karate Kid" where Daniel is being told to paint up and down, all the while breating correctly. Tomorrow, the weather is to be even nicer than today, so I shall do the other 2/3 of the fence.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I recall getting a series of pics from someone who was a meteorologist and knew I liked pictures of weather. The difference is that the person who sent Don that pic was in the hailstorm soon after taking the picture. This beats any vicarious experience from a picture.


Marc: Wow! That scary, it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Marc: That scary, it is.


I assume that they are actual pics taken by someone who experienced these storms. I have been in two tornadoes and can say that the one twister I saw, which touched down less than a mile from where I was standing, looked like the one in the picture. The other one was massive and just looked like a huge dark V in the distance.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

I hope everyone has a great next two weeks. 

We are headed out for our vacation in the land of Flamenco and sangria.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great next two weeks.
> 
> We are headed out for our vacation in the land of Flamenco and sangria.


Bon voyage, Kim. Vaya con Dios.


----------



## SINC

Have a good one Kim, but above all remember, the bull does not always lose. Beware their version of prairie oysters.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Bon voyage, Kim. Vaya con Dios.





SINC said:


> Have a good one Kim, but above all remember, the bull does not always lose. Beware their version of prairie oysters.


Muchas Gracias Amigos. 

Hasta luego! 

If I get a chance, I'll try to check in and post from the hotel computers.


----------



## Dreambird

I too am fascinated by looking at pictures or film of these storms, Marc.. I just can not say I would like to see one right above ME...


----------



## Dreambird

Have a good vacation, Kim!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Muchas Gracias Amigos.
> 
> Hasta luego!
> 
> If I get a chance, I'll try to check in and post from the hotel computers.


Have a good trip, Kim. If you get to Madrid, have Kacey leave a little stone at some public monument. My mother almost volunteered as a nurse with the Abe Lincoln Brigade during the Spanish Civil War. So, it would be in her memory that the stone is left at some monument that represents Spain's current democracy. Gracias, mi amiga. Paz.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird said:


> I too am fascinated by looking at pictures or film of these storms, Marc.. I just can not say I would like to see one right above ME...


I also like to personally take pictures at sunrise and sunset. Both of these pics won awards in a photography contest many years ago when I first came to St.John's.

So, Diane, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## friend

Kim: Have a really nice vacation and have tons of fun. 

Time for bed.
Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am there with you, Caman ........ in spirit is not in location. Going to call it a night as well. Paix, mon ami ......... paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. How the moonshine finds you in good spirits. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Kim, Have a great time, and be ready to share when you got back, so write it down, loves, ok's/ dislikes,/ hates... if any!

see you in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful sunrise this morning and 19C temps. Windows were open and the birds rise with the dawn .............. and so shall I. Today is my 15th wedding anniversary, so I shall make something special throughout the day for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Rain through the night and on going. But we needed it sorely.
Today Dylan and I will start going through the cellar to see 
what we can get rid of and to make room for what we will 
keep. The there will be baking, cinnamon rolls sponge cake 
and then pizza for tea. 
.......
Kalimát 17 / July 29

_Were any of the all-embracing Manifestations of
God to declare "I am God" He, verily, speaketh the
truth, and no doubt attacheth thereto. For it hath
been repeatedly demonstrated that through their
Revelation, their attributes and names, the Revela-
tion of God, His names and His attributes, are made 
manifest in the world.... And were any of them to
voice the utterance, "I am the Messenger of God"
He, also, speaketh the truth, the indubitable truth,
Bahá'u'lláh

I and my Father are one.
John 10:30

And the word which ye hear is not mine, but the
Father's which sent me.
John 14:24_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you feeling this morning? Any change in the situation with your daughter?


----------



## SINC

Morning gents and happy anniversary to you and Deborah, Marc.

SAP's up and features the 10 most amazing golf shots ever. Watch for the one when lefty Phil shoots a ball backwards over his shoulders to the green off a side hill lie.

Now, I'm off to work.


----------



## SINC

double post


----------



## friend

Good morning Don.
Good morning Marc and Happy Anniversary.
Give my best to Deborah. 
I hope ye will have a grand day.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. How are you feeling this morning? Any change in the situation with your daughter?


Aiofe is a wee bit calmer today, thanks for asking, but the problem 
is that she can not understand the danger this situation possesses. 
They warned about the pedophiles on the TV last night. There has 
been so many of them lately and it is scary, say the least, to have 
little girl out n their own. She doesn't get it, which is good in a way, 
so I need to keep her close and under supervision.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents and happy anniversary to you and Deborah, Marc.
> 
> SAP's up and features the 10 most amazing golf shots ever. Watch for the one when lefty Phil shoots a ball backwards over his shoulders to the green off a side hill lie.
> 
> Now, I'm off to work.


Thanks, Don. I shall pass this on to Deborah. 

Just finished watching those amazing golf shots on SAP and the link you provided. Truly amazing. I do enjoy playing golf, even though I have not played since last Sept.

Good luck with your trip to SK. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Don.
> Good morning Marc and Happy Anniversary.
> Give my best to Deborah.
> I hope ye will have a grand day.


Thank you, Caman. 
Good luck with Aiofe. It is difficult but you are doing just about all you can do under the current circumstances.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just dropped off some roses at my wife's office. Many of the women asked if I had a twin brother or if I could teach their husbands a thing or two about "PDoA" ( I was told that this means Public Display of Affection). 

Getting ready to start staining the rest of my fence. 23C with a 26C humidex reading, but there is a nice breeze to keep things somewhat cool. We shall see. Later.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Just dropped off some roses at my wife's office. Many of the women asked if I had a twin brother or if I could teach their husbands a thing or two about "PDoA" ( I was told that this means Public Display of Affection).
> 
> Getting ready to start staining the rest of my fence. 23C with a 26C humidex reading, but there is a nice breeze to keep things somewhat cool. We shall see. Later.


Well done brother. :clap:
A happy, praised and content wife is the foundation of true bliss.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Just dropped off some roses at my wife's office. Many of the women asked if I had a twin brother or if I could teach their husbands a thing or two about "PDoA" ( I was told that this means Public Display of Affection).
> 
> Getting ready to start staining the rest of my fence. 23C with a 26C humidex reading, but there is a nice breeze to keep things somewhat cool. We shall see. Later.


:clap::clap: Good for you... you will have to get the gents into a classroom.... you are a teacher after all!! :lmao:

Going anywhere special for dinner? 

Happy Anniversary to you both, you are so lucky to have each other.... :clap:


----------



## friend

At making pizza.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Well done brother. :clap:
> A happy, praised and content wife is the foundation of true bliss.


Thank you, Caman. Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: Good for you... you will have to get the gents into a classroom.... you are a teacher after all!! :lmao:
> 
> Going anywhere special for dinner?
> 
> Happy Anniversary to you both, you are so lucky to have each other.... :clap:


Thank you, Leslie. Yes, we are going to a new Korean restaurant tomorrow, since my son wants to go with us but he has class tonight.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Leslie. Yes, we are going to a new Korean restaurant tomorrow, since my son wants to go with us but he has class tonight.


Ah lucky couple ye are indeed.
Have something with Kimchi in it.
Kimchi costs a fortune here and I can make it myself just yet.
We are mostly eating Korean food when Anna is cooking. Lovely stuff indeed. 
Bon appetite.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Anniversary Marc!


----------



## Ena

A very Happy Anniversary Marc. I like the idea of your surprise to your wife.

Carl Sandburg day here at the moment: Fog

The fog comes
on little cat feet.

It sits looking
over harbor and city
on silent haunches
and then moves on.

I love this poem as I do cats so it's probably why I remember it from elementary school.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy Anniversary Marc!





friend said:


> Ah lucky couple ye are indeed.
> Have something with Kimchi in it.
> Kimchi costs a fortune here and I can make it myself just yet.
> We are mostly eating Korean food when Anna is cooking. Lovely stuff indeed.
> Bon appetite.


Yes, my wife feels the same way. She has a list of things that I should try tomorrow night. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy Anniversary Marc!


Thank you, Sonal. Still in SF??? Give my regards to the Golden Gate if you are still there. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> A very Happy Anniversary Marc. I like the idea of your surprise to your wife.
> 
> Carl Sandburg day here at the moment: Fog
> 
> The fog comes
> on little cat feet.
> 
> It sits looking
> over harbor and city
> on silent haunches
> and then moves on.
> 
> I love this poem as I do cats so it's probably why I remember it from elementary school.


Love that poem as well, Ann, as well as CS ......... along with Robert Frost. Should get out my old American Literature text that I used in a couple of undergrad English courses to reread their poetry. I might appreciate it more today than I did way back when.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Sonal. Still in SF??? Give my regards to the Golden Gate if you are still there. Merci, mon amie.


I wish. But no, I am back.

I would have liked to give my regards to the Golden Gate bridge, except that it was covered by fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I wish. But no, I am back.
> 
> I would have liked to give my regards to the Golden Gate bridge, except that it was covered by fog.


Too bad. Well, at least you had a good time ............. and did not leave your harp in Stan & Fran's Disco.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. See you all at our last TGIF Breakfast in July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Yep, time for me to turn in too. Tomorrow is day one of our latest adventure. Mucho driving to do as well as keep up with SAP. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have our classic TGIF Breakfast waiting for you as you rise to face the last Friday of July. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. SAP is done and so is tomorrow. Now I can jump in the shower, then head out and finish the final preparations on the motor home before we head out today.

Sadly this trip will not allow me to attend what would have been one of the highlights of my life. I received this email from Mark Gillard, Kevin Costner's manager:



> _Hi Don,
> 
> Here is a link to the you tube page with the piece about the Camrose accident. We will be linking your website to the band website, Face Book page, etc. Thank you for sharing your footage. If you are going to be at the event this year and would like to meet Kevin please let me know and I will arrange it. He is very grateful for your help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark_


Sigh, such is life.

Now, until we reach Battleford, Ciao.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Garett. How are you today?

Don, too bad you won't be able to meet KC. He is one of my favorite actors.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? 

Ice tea will be the drink of the day, at least here, as it it sunny and 27C with a 33C humidex reading.


----------



## Sonal

We're partly cloudy with temps in the mid-20s and mildly humid. Actually, it's quite pleasant outside. Ice tea will work nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> We're partly cloudy with temps in the mid-20s and mildly humid. Actually, it's quite pleasant outside. Ice tea will work nicely.


I have a variety of blends, so you shall be able to have whatever you want whenever you want this tea. My pleasure.


----------



## Sonal

I think I'll for a classic sweet tea, as they say in the South... I think. I can never keep all the variations on 'tea' straight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I think I'll for a classic sweet tea, as they say in the South... I think. I can never keep all the variations on 'tea' straight.


A fine selection, Sonal. Y'all come back now, hear. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good evening me friends. 

Been to the physio therapist today. Not all is lost, but I need 
to step up the exercising a wee bit.
Spoke to Anna on Skype. I really have to get to Bellevue now.
We are both tired of the wait.
Baking cinnamon roll with the kids and now it just the oven bit left. :clap:
......................
Kalimát 18 / July 30

_Truthfulness is the foundation of all the virtues of the 
world of humanity. Without truthfulness progress and 
success in all of the worlds of God are impossible for 
a soul. When this holy attribute is established in man,
all the divine qualities will also become realized.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Rps

Cinnamon Rolls Caman ....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm my favourite.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Cinnamon Rolls Caman ....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm my favourite.


Yeah, wish I could send you some. They were delicious. 
I took a few in to John my neighbor and he really enjoyed them.
John has lost a lot of weight lately, so I and the kids are trying to 
put some weight back on him and are bringing food and cakes and 
stuff in to him almost daily now. The cinnamon roll went down a treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Yeah, wish I could send you some. They were delicious.
> I took a few in to John my neighbor and he really enjoyed them.
> John has lost a lot of weight lately, so I and the kids are trying to
> put some weight back on him and are bringing food and cakes and
> stuff in to him almost daily now. The cinnamon roll went down a treat.


I love cinnamon rolls, Caman, but I have to lose weight. 

Good luck with your physio. I know that when I had rotator cuff problems with my shoulder, brought on by having to shovel 18 feet of snow one winter, the physio helped, but it took nearly a year.

Evening, Rp. Any interview news to report?


----------



## Dr.G.

We just got back from our Anniversary +1 Day dinner at the Korean restaurant. It was a grand time. Can't pronounce ........ or even remember ...... what we had, but my wife ordered a variety of things for everyone and we all left feeling fine.


----------



## SINC

Hi from Battleford SK.

Nice cool breeze has just come up even though it is 82° F here.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> We just got back from our Anniversary +1 Day dinner at the Korean restaurant. It was a grand time. Can't pronounce ........ or even remember ...... what we had, but my wife ordered a variety of things for everyone and we all left feeling fine.


That's nice. Glad ye had a good time. 
It's great to be married to a wonderful Lady, isn't it. :love2::clap:


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Hi from Battleford SK.
> 
> Nice cool breeze has just come up even though it is 82° F here.


Hi Don.
How long are you going to be there for?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That's nice. Glad ye had a good time.
> It's great to be married to a wonderful Lady, isn't it. :love2::clap:


So very true, Caman. Soon, you and Anna shall be together. Strange, but you are closer in actual distance now than you shall be once you are in WA. Wave as you fly over Newfoundland and Labrador, which will most likely be the first North American land you shall see en route to your "wonderful lady".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> So very true, Caman. Soon, you and Anna shall be together. Strange, but you are closer in actual distance now than you shall be once you are in WA. Wave as you fly over Newfoundland and Labrador, which will most likely be the first North American land you shall see en route to your "wonderful lady".


I know. 
Amazing it is indeed. Canada sure is a big country.
I'll wave a Canadian flag.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.
See youse tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I know.
> Amazing it is indeed. Canada sure is a big country.
> I'll wave a Canadian flag.


So very true, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Today, you shall breakfast in bed if that is your desire. We shall deliver it to you hot and ready for you when you rise to face the last day in July. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 
You are right, it's August tomorrow already. 

A bit cloudy here, but still nice and al least 17C.
I'll have some of that nice breakfast and then it is full throttle 
to get this place in letting order. Going to get some book to
the charity shop yo finally get dome floor space here. 
............
Kalimát 19 / July 31

_We, verily, hav chosen courtesy, and made it the
true mark of such as are nigh unto Him. Courtesy
is, in truth, a raiment which fitteth all men, whether
young or old.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your clearing/giving away of things prior to your move. 

23C and humid here at 9AM.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents from Battleford SK. A humid morning here and it will be another hot day of travel as we make another 450 Km or so today, winding up in White City, SK., just east of Regina as all campgrounds in Regina are full.

Todays issue of SAP features the video made by Kevin Costner using some of the footage I took in Camrose last year when the winds storm destroyed the stage he was standing upon. SAP even got a hot link on the front page of Kevin's web site.

Now, I have to get some work done before we roll. Later from White City.


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks Marc for brekkie, I am having a banana smoothie with soy milk and mixed fruit later, it is highly nutritious and not as filling (or hot to make) as most meals! :love2:
I just use the frozen fresh fruit and fresh bananas in the soy milk, i sometimes add that powder they make for diets as it has a lot of nutrients in it... I have strawberry... keeps the hunger away for ages, works for me... 



SINC said:


> Morning gents from Battleford SK. A humid morning here and it will be another hot day of travel as we make another 450 Km or so today, winding up in White City, SK., just east of Regina as all campgrounds in Regina are full.
> 
> Todays issue of SAP features the video made by Kevin Costner using some of the footage I took in Camrose last year when the winds storm destroyed the stage he was standing upon. SAP even got a hot link on the front page of Kevin's web site.
> 
> Happy journey Don, that is a lot of traveling in this heat.... will check on SAP later...
> 
> Caman, yes this is a big country, largest land mass in the world, even if it is a lot of snow and ice.... :lmao:
> Will be looking for your flag as you skim over the edge of Canada... Marc will see it but we won't, but we are closer to Washington so you will have to come up for a visit...BC is VERY close...
> 
> Now, I have to get some work done before we roll. Later from White City.


----------



## SINC

Reminder to self:

Never, never, never, NEVER use the campground WIFI to upload SAP. Use your cell modem, stupid.

Took me over two hours to get it right when the weak WIFI botched the upload. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Reminder to self:
> 
> Never, never, never, NEVER use the campground WIFI to upload SAP. Use your cell modem, stupid.
> 
> Took me over two hours to get it right when the weak WIFI botched the upload. Grrrrrrr.


.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I like the idea of the banana smoothie with soy milk and mixed fruit, Leslie. A great way to cool off. Currently, it is 24C, but the afternoon rains took all the humidity out of the air. Now, it is partly sunny with a nice ocean breeze to enable us to BBQ and to eat outside.


----------



## SINC

Greetings from White City, SK. where it is currently 32°.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

We're in Digby for our little mini vacation slash birthday outing for moi. Digby is a gorgeous fishing town-no whale watching though as we would rather take our time walking/wondering around taking in the picturesque views and quaint little stores. 

Later!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sharon. Happy Birthday. I have been to Digby and would think that it is a fine vacation spot. Bon voyage, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. See you at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to pull the pin as well. See you all at Sunday Bruch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. I like the idea of the banana smoothie with soy milk and mixed fruit, Leslie. A great way to cool off. Currently, it is 24C, but the afternoon rains took all the humidity out of the air. Now, it is partly sunny with a nice ocean breeze to enable us to BBQ and to eat outside.


Nothing goes better with an ocean breeze than BBQ or a lobster / corn boil .... 
Glad you are having such great weather... 



SINC said:


> Greetings from White City, SK. where it is currently 32°.


XX) 



sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> We're in Digby for our little mini vacation slash birthday outing for moi. Digby is a gorgeous fishing town-no whale watching though as we would rather take our time walking/wondering around taking in the picturesque views and quaint little stores.
> 
> Later!


You could take a hop over to St John, on the ferry... after you have toured the wonderful old( wooden) churches , had some tortierre, and Digby Scallops... 
Such a wonderful little town, so whoop it up in grand style and have a wonderful birthday.... :clap: you are lucky to have your b'day in a nice time of year!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now ready with all of your favorites. However, no rush ......... sleep in and come to eat when you are ready. This is why we call it brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nothing goes better with an ocean breeze than BBQ or a lobster / corn boil .... 
Glad you are having such great weather... " Very true, Lealie ......... except for the part about lobsters. My wife loves them but I would rather have snow crab. Still, July was an amazing month with more warmth and sunshine than normal here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. After a very bad day with technology yesterday, I now have things back to normal with SAP. Some great rodeo shots this morning from our ace photographer. We will do the last hour and a half of our journey today and be with family this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Leslie, Don, Sonal and all. 

Been to the park with Aiofe and Liam.
I have just sign the contract with my tenant, so that done.
Now I'm going to go and check up on my neighbor to see that he is OK.
.............
Kamál 1 / August 1

_O Son of Spirit!
The best beloved of all things in My sight is Justice;
turn not away therefrom if thou desirest Me, and
neglect it not that I may confide in thee. By its aid
thou shall see with thine own eyes and not through
the eyes of others, and shalt know of thine own
knowledge and not thought the knowledge of thy
neighbor. Ponder this in thy heart; how it behooveth
thee to be. Verily Justice is My gift to thee and the
sigh of My loving-kindness. Set it then before thine eyes.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you on this restful and quiet Sunday?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. How is your arm today?


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all: Getting ready for a BBQ today. Thought I'd do some burgers and sweet potatoes on the barbie and explore some sort of salad to round the thing out.

Say Sonal, you're close to the Kensington Market, as my daughter is moving to T.O. is there a time when it is advantageous for a student to shop there?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. My wife makes a great homemade pasta salad, with spiral whole wheat pasta, feta cheese, scallions, tomatoe and her special sauce. It goes great with a BBQ.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. How is your arm today?


Hi Marc.
It's so so, thanks for asking.
I just finish eating dinner. Hanna made a very Bibimbap.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> It's so so, thanks for asking.
> I just finish eating dinner. Hanna made a very Bibimbap.


Hang in there, Caman. Hopefully, the physio will help.

I had my first Bibimbap the other day at the Korean restaurant. I was a bit taken aback by the egg on the top, but she mixed in the chilli paste with the rice, veggies, meat, etc, and it was great. My wife did all the ordering and I just enjoyed everything she selected. I am a lover of Korean food now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. Speak with you all in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Time for sleep.
(fell asleep on the sofa)


----------



## friend

Good morning all 

Cloudy and just 19C here, but no complaints.
Going to the physio therapist in an hour and then
we will finally take the stuff to the charity shop.
After that it is just to continue packing what we are
keeping and sorting out what we are giving away.
...............
Kamál 2 / August 2 

_Heed not your weaknesses and frailty; fix your gaze
upon the invincible power of the Lord, your God,
the Almighty.... Arise in His Name, put your trust
wholly in Him, and be assured of ultimate victory.
The Báb_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck at physio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a holiday breakfast for everyone, although it is not a holiday here in NL and in Quebec. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc.

Thanks for the breakfast. I'm just enjoying my last day off before I go back on nights tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> Thanks for the breakfast. I'm just enjoying my last day off before I go back on nights tomorrow.


Afternoon, Warren. Good luck on your night shift. How are your boys adjusting to your different work schedule?


----------



## Cameo

G'day all! Hope this post finds everyone well and happy. 

I decided to attack the Forsythia bushes that have been growing unattended for the past 20 some odd years.........I guess they started as only a couple, but they are now about 10+ bushes all intertwined with each other. Some of it is dead, but it is all a mess. I am not sure who is winning the battle at the moment, the bushes (thicket is what it really is at this point) or myself............:lmao:

Timmies sent me off to a two day course for First Aid/CPR. I passed with a score of 92.5%. I had hoped that this would also meet the requirements for my course, but the instructor says I will have to repeat it with the HCP (health care provider) portion added to it. 

The weather this summer has been perfect so far. My landlord has given me permission to use his pool whenever I please. Bonus!!!!!

I was yelled at by a customer the other night when I mucked his order up slightly. I forgot the sweetener (and he could have used it). Uh, I did it politely, what more could he ask?  Regardless, that does not give him the right to yell at me. He is a regular and my co worker said that it is his normal temperment. I will have to work on sweetening him up - he is far too tense! And he was drinking decaf 
C'est la vie - life is too short!

Question for you. I have two options for high speed. Rogers has the Rocket Hub and Bell has the Turbo Hub. Not to open up a can of worms, but can anyone tell me whether their experience with Rogers has been any better then Bell? A neighbour told me her neighbours have tried both and liked Bell better - but I have had some horrible issues with Bell. Both these are on 2 year contracts so I want to make sure I make the correct decision the first time. There is a two week try out period, but that really isn't a long stretch of time. Both plans are very similar.

Anyhow, take care 

Jeanne


----------



## Rps

Hi Jeanne: I took the CPR course once, but it was the compressed version......

As for the Hub, I have a Rogers Hub, but I also have my internet via cable. I use both currently but I am cancelling the cable version. When I am in LaSalle it works seemlessly [ I use it for VOIP phoning, Internet, and Internet TV ] however it is or can be expensive . Rogers plans vary in price per used amount. They start off a about $60 per month and move up to about $130 but you can have additional charges. My current bill this month is around $100. What I have noticed is that the Hub doesn't work a seemlessly here in Bowmanville as it does in LaSalle, it's the tower placement I think. So Bell should be no different, if you have a local Bell tower you will get great service, if it is a Rogers then you might want to consider Rogers. That said, because I have two locations I take my services with me via the Hub, but if you have a land line phone, basic cable and basic internet maybe the traditional methods might be cheaper. Rogers can be extremely expensive using their data plans and the Hub is really like a big G3 cell phone, so watch out for the charges, I know I watch my bill very carefully by subscribing to paperless billing, then I can see my usage. Once you know what your monthly usage will be then that also helps. Make sure you get a plan that will allow you to study your usage prior to being locked in to fixed monthly costs. The bills can sometimes be surprising if you use it for your TV/Movies and such.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Glad to see you back with your Shang family. Good luck with your battle of the Forsythia bushes. Can't help you with your ISP provider, since we use Aliant DSL here at home.

As for the service you provide to the customers at Tim's, don't let it get you down. Win him over with your charm. As for the CPR course, good luck. When I was learning on a dummy, my compressions were so hard that I broke the dummy and was told that I would have nearly killed my person-in-need depending upon how many ribs I broke and where they went. Keep at it, mon amie. Bonne chance.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Grenfell, SK. Terribly slow internet here, took me three hours to get SAP up and running today. One more morning to put up with that and then we head back west around 9:00 a.m. tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc and Don:

Funny about speed .... do you remember when IBM had the old 8080s, it would run through the parity check at start up and we thought we were flying........ today if it isn't as fast as our thoughts we think it is uselessly slow .... we certainly can get spoiled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc and Don:
> 
> Funny about speed .... do you remember when IBM had the old 8080s, it would run through the parity check at start up and we thought we were flying........ today if it isn't as fast as our thoughts we think it is uselessly slow .... we certainly can get spoiled.


So true, Rp. My iBook (pre-DVD model) seems ancient next to my new MBP. Still, I like the iBook. 

No new interview news?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'm thinking I'm drawing a blank on that one as I haven't heard yet and one would think with ourselves in August that a programme would have to be set up soon. I figure if I don't hear anything by this Friday then I didn't make the short list, so the saga will continue.......


----------



## Ena

Good day to all. 

Great day at work with peaceful atmosphere. Does the elderly and the staff good to have a no pressure day. 

Annual concert last night in the Inner Harbour. Victoria Symphony orchestra is on a barge in front the Empress Hotel. Up to 40,000 people attend. Luckily I can hear it from my house so I don't have to brave the crowds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm thinking I'm drawing a blank on that one as I haven't heard yet and one would think with ourselves in August that a programme would have to be set up soon. I figure if I don't hear anything by this Friday then I didn't make the short list, so the saga will continue.......


Stay hopeful, mon ami. One would think that they would have to give you enough time to move to the NWT, as well as set up a program for them. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Good day to all.
> 
> Great day at work with peaceful atmosphere. Does the elderly and the staff good to have a no pressure day.
> 
> Annual concert last night in the Inner Harbour. Victoria Symphony orchestra is on a barge in front the Empress Hotel. Up to 40,000 people attend. Luckily I can hear it from my house so I don't have to brave the crowds.


Evening, Ann. I strongly agree with the need for "no pressure days". We all need these sorts of breaks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garett, if you are reading this, I would like your opinion on this product. https://www.buyshakeweightformen.com/flare/next How on Earth could this help a person in only six minutes a day??? I know that you understand the ins and outs of real physical activities with weights and tensions, so I am curious about your opinions on this product.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. I am right behind you .......... albeit 3 1/2 time zones to the west.

Good night, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. So good to see you back in The Shang, even for a brief moment. Just like Sonal, you bring sunshine into our day. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a special breakfast this morning for everyone who just wants to extend their holidays a day longer ................. no need to go to work (I shall write you a doctor's note) and breakfast in bed. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc and all. 
Thanks for breakfast. I like the strong coffee.
Is it a new brand? 

Still a wee bit cloudy, but at least 20C.
I've got some things done today, gotten additional info for the forthcoming
interview at the Embassy. They lost more documents. Unbelievable. 
I had the original, thank God, so no major harm done.
Although, I have to take new photographs of us all to a cost of $135.00 
Still, it will all be worth it in the end. A wonderful mother for me children 
and a great wife and true friend for me. :love2:
I like todays Bahái quote. In addition to what I wrote, Bahá'u'lláh also
sez that if it is better or the family that the husband stays at home minding 
the children, it is his duty to do so and let his wife work outside the home. 
The husband and wife must do what is best for the family at all times.
...........................
Kamál 3 / August 3

_It is enjoined upon every one of you to engage in
some form of occupation.... We have graciously
exalted your engagement in such work to the rank
of worship unto God, the True One. Ponder ye in
your hearts the grace and the blessings of God and
render thanks unto Him at eventide and at dawn.
Bahá'u'llah_

Question: Should a wife and a mother have to work
for a living?
Answer: Bahá'u'lláh tells us we should work at an
occupation that benefits ourselves and others.
Homemaking is highly honorable and responsible
work that is important to society.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. That coffee you like shall now be know as the Caman Special.

"The husband and wife must do what is best for the family at all times." So very true, my friend. This is how Deborah and I are viewing the idea of having a foster child come into our home comes September.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Camán, SAP's up and it took over a half hour to do it. Back home it uploads in under two minutes.

West wind is blowing after a couple of wind free days. 'Tis ever thus when I want to point the blunt end of the motor home westward as I will this morning. Good bye good gas mileage.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and Don, afternoon Caman. Will be hot here [ again ] today but may get a break with some thunder showers later. If the clouds clear may get to see the Northern Lights tonight.
Caman do you get to see them from where you are? When I was a kid I used to be able to see them any time they were out as we lived in the country and didn't have the light pollution we have now.

Busy annotating Grawbowski's book on Freire ... took me almost 1 1/2 years to get it so I better make the most of it as it has to go back to the NL this week.

Have a great day everyone and a safe trip Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and Don, afternoon Caman. Will be hot here [ again ] today but may get a break with some thunder showers later. If the clouds clear may get to see the Northern Lights tonight.
> Caman do you get to see them from where you are? When I was a kid I used to be able to see them any time they were out as we lived in the country and didn't have the light pollution we have now.
> 
> Busy annotating Grawbowski's book on Freire ... took me almost 1 1/2 years to get it so I better make the most of it as it has to go back to the NL this week.
> 
> Have a great day everyone and a safe trip Don.


Morning, Don. Bon voyage, mon ami.

Morning, Rp. Is that "Paulo Freire: a revolutionary dilemma for the adult educator" which is edited by Stanley Grabowski? One of my students who is an adult educator, suggested that I read it sometime. I believe there is a copy in the MUN Library. 

Just like Freire, and a group of Brazilian exiles in Geneva, we should create our own Institute of Cultural Action. Just a thought.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. That coffee you like shall now be know as the Caman Special.


I happy to announce that the beans has not, like Kopi Luwak coffee,
passed through my digestive tract.  

Most expensive coffee in the world


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "The husband and wife must do what is best for the family at all times." So very true, my friend. This is how Deborah and I are viewing the idea of having a foster child come into our home comes September.


I'm looking forward hearing about the happy occasion.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I happy to announce that the beans has not, like Kopi Luwak coffee,
> passed through my digestive track.
> 
> Most expensive coffee in the world


No, we leave those beans to JN in "The Bucket List".


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm looking forward hearing about the happy occasion.


Hopefully, in a week or two, ALL of the renos will be done. Then, we clean up the house and put things back into place. By Labor Day, we should be done and when the house gets inspected and passes the inspection, we are told to expect a call within 48 hours saying that they have a child in need of a loving home environment. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> the Northern Lights tonight.
> Caman do you get to see them from where you are? When I was a kid I used to be able to see them any time they were out as we lived in the country and didn't have the light pollution we have now.


Morning Rp.
Unfortunately you have to be quite a bit further up north to see it.
In Tromsø, where my mother was from, it give a spectacular appearance.
They even named there daily paper after it; Nordlys=Northern light


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Caman. Sadly, I have never seen these lights in my 33 years here in St.John's.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, I need some help from one of you knowledgeable techs out there ...
I want to pit a song from my library into an email for a friend, I tried the drag and drop, sent it to myself, but it didn't play... can anyone tell me how to do it?? Please and thank you...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning All, I need some help from one of you knowledgeable techs out there ...
> I want to pit a song from my library into an email for a friend, I tried the drag and drop, sent it to myself, but it didn't play... can anyone tell me how to do it?? Please and thank you...


Afternoon, Leslie. Not sure how to do what you request, but I am sure Don will know of a way to undertake this task. 

So, how are you today?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. Not sure how to do what you request, but I am sure Don will know of a way to undertake this task.
> 
> So, how are you today?


I am good so far, it was a strange long weekend, rained Sunday and Monday later in the day, all is soaking wet again, both nights had thunder and lightening, and the downpour yesterday was beyond description... I was on the H'way heading home ... really had to slow down and watch carefully, many were going at breakneck speed past me... they think because they have 4 wheel drive it's ok... many have said to me when I caution road conditions, it's fine I have 4 wheel... and if they would listen to the companies that put these out, they caution against high speed in winter and wet roads.. 4 wheel is for mud and stuck in it... hills etc... 
Oh well, I got home safely... so I am fine thanks... 
have an order to finish up and so will see you all later, how are you Marc, did you have a long weekend??


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Morning All, I need some help from one of you knowledgeable techs out there ...
> I want to pit a song from my library into an email for a friend, I tried the drag and drop, sent it to myself, but it didn't play... can anyone tell me how to do it?? Please and thank you...


Evening Sonal,Don and Leslie.

Leslie: If you have a MP3 version of, drag it to the desktop.
From there attach or drag it into the e.mail.
You will only be able to send it as a MP3 version, so check that first.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Evening Sonal,Don and Leslie.
> 
> Leslie: If you have a MP3 version of, drag it to the desktop.
> From there attach or drag it into the e.mail.
> You will only be able to send it as a MP3 version, so check that first.


Well at the risk of sounding more dumb than I really am, how do I get MP3? what is that, (if it is one of those Ipod things, I don't have one... ) maybe it is on utube... but I don't want the video.. 
I do have the original album, is this way possible?? 

thanks for any help...


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Well at the risk of sounding more dumb than I really am, how do I get MP3? what is that, (if it is one of those Ipod things, I don't have one... ) maybe it is on utube... but I don't want the video..
> I do have the original album, is this way possible??
> 
> thanks for any help...


Right click on the song and choose Make MP3 copy.
If it sez something else you have to go into
iTunes > Preferences > General < Import setting < Import Using
and change it in the drop down menu to MP3 Encoder


----------



## friend

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Bon voyage, mon ami.
> 
> Morning, Rp. Is that "Paulo Freire: a revolutionary dilemma for the adult educator" which is edited by Stanley Grabowski? One of my students who is an adult educator, suggested that I read it sometime. I believe there is a copy in the MUN Library.
> 
> Just like Freire, and a group of Brazilian exiles in Geneva, we should create our own Institute of Cultural Action. Just a thought.


Hi Marc, yeah that is the one. I'll send you my notes on it when I'm done this week.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Right click on the song and choose Make MP3 copy.
> If it sez something else you have to go into
> iTunes > Preferences > General < Import setting < Import Using
> and change it in the drop down menu to MP3 Encoder


:clap::clap::clap::clap: I love you for that!! I was getting so discouraged... 
Thank you a million times, this song was so important for this soul at this time.... 
you are marvelous dahling!! :lmao:
Happy to have learned something new today.. I will put the instructions in a safe place... 

now that i have changed it, I assume I just leave it there?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh well, I got home safely... so I am fine thanks... 
have an order to finish up and so will see you all later, how are you Marc, did you have a long weekend?? " Good to hear, Leslie. No, NL and Quebec did not have yesterday as a holiday. St.John's will have Regatta Day tomorrow, weather permitting. The Royal St. John's Regatta is the longest continuous sporting event in North America. Everyone is off other than faculty and students at Memorial. Such is Life.

THE ROYAL ST. JOHN'S REGATTA || WWW.STJOHNSREGATTA.ORG


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Oh well, I got home safely... so I am fine thanks...
> have an order to finish up and so will see you all later, how are you Marc, did you have a long weekend?? " Good to hear, Leslie. No, NL and Quebec did not have yesterday as a holiday. St.John's will have Regatta Day tomorrow, weather permitting. The Royal St. John's Regatta is the longest continuous sporting event in North America. Everyone is off other than faculty and students at Memorial. Such is Life.
> 
> THE ROYAL ST. JOHN'S REGATTA || WWW.STJOHNSREGATTA.ORG


 how mean is that! there is nothing more fun than the Regatta, what's with the no show for the students??? blah humbug... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Caman, I recall seeing this when it first came out. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yeah that is the one. I'll send you my notes on it when I'm done this week.


Merci, mon ami. Good luck with your notes. 

Still no word re the interview?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> how mean is that! there is nothing more fun than the Regatta, what's with the no show for the students??? blah humbug... XX)


The races go from 8AM until 7PM, so there is plenty of time for all students at Memorial to finish classes and go down to "the pond", as we call Quidi Vidi Lake. Since all of my students are online, and scattered around NL, Canada and even two in the US, I have to work.  Bug humbar!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. Good luck with your notes.
> 
> Still no word re the interview?


HI Marc, no still nothing on the interview front so I think I can assume I wasn't short listed. Still, I know I can assist learners achieve their learning goals so I'll just keep plugging away you never know what opportunities surface. Until then it's study study study....


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> HI Marc, no still nothing on the interview front so I think I can assume I wasn't short listed. Still, I know I can assist learners achieve their learning goals so I'll just keep plugging away you never know what opportunities surface. Until then it's study study study....


This is too bad RP is there any way you can call and ask if the results are in yet? maybe they had to take a bit longer, sometimes that happens when they cannot decide, I would call and ask and just say you would like to know so you can look for another program?

I am sure if you were to advertise in the newspaper up there there may be someone looking for just what you have to offer... or even in the local news, there must be other programs you can subscribe to... 
I wouldn't give up hope, but I would call and ask if a decision has been made, I am sure they would let you know if it has been filled.... wouldn't they?? (or at least if you were not on the short list... I don't think that would be too much to ask...


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap: I love you for that!! I was getting so discouraged...
> Thank you a million times, this song was so important for this soul at this time....
> you are marvelous dahling!! :lmao:
> Happy to have learned something new today.. I will put the instructions in a safe place...
> 
> now that i have changed it, I assume I just leave it there?


It stay like that until, or if, you change it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> HI Marc, no still nothing on the interview front so I think I can assume I wasn't short listed. Still, I know I can assist learners achieve their learning goals so I'll just keep plugging away you never know what opportunities surface. Until then it's study study study....


Rp, wait another 10 days ........... until Friday the 13th, before you pull the pin on a possible short-listing. Still, what you said about helping learners to achieve their personal learning goals is the mark of a dedicated teacher. I am honored to call you a friend and a fellow teacher. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Until then it's study study study.... " Rp, this reminds me of a New York City joke.

A young man with a violin case is standing on the corner of West 56th Street and 7th Avenue in New York City, looking a bit perplexed. He stops an old man and asks him, "Excuse me, sir, but do you know how I might get to Carnegie Hall?" The old man looks at him and replies "Practice, practice, practice, my son."


----------



## Rps

I was thinking about the 13th myself as the call date. If I don't get a call by then I will definitely contact them and ask how I could shore up my CV to be able to meet their expectations next time, and then ask them if we could work toward a plan to attain those goals. But my wife thinks my response was too academic and it might have excluded me from the running as they may have wanted someone more "grounded" in traditional delivery, or, and I would suspect this to be more likely, someone from the region.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "Until then it's study study study.... " Rp, this reminds me of a New York City joke.
> 
> A young man with a violin case is standing on the corner of West 56th Street and 7th Avenue in New York City, looking a bit perplexed. He stops an old man and asks him, "Excuse me, sir, but do you know how I might get to Carnegie Hall?" The old man looks at him and replies "Practice, practice, practice, my son."


That is a good one Marc. :clap:

And also good joke to miss quote.

A young man with a suit case is standing on the corner of West 56th Street and 7th Avenue in New York City, looking a bit perplexed. He stops an old man and asks him, "Excuse me, sir, but do you know how I might get to Grand Central?" 
The old man looks at him and replies "Practice, practice, practice, my son." 
or
A young man with a violin case is standing on the corner of West 56th Street and 7th Avenue in New York City, looking a bit perplexed. He stops an old man and asks him, "Excuse me, sir, but do you know how I might get to Carnegie Hall?" The old man looks at him and replies 
"Sorry. I'm not from around here." :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Or an out of town business man was looking for the Chicago head office of the HSBC Bank. Unbeknownst to him, it was right across the street from the train station of which he was just emerging. He spies a young man and asks, " Do you know where the Head Office of the HSBC Bank is".

"Yes" sez the lad, and if you give me $10 bucks I'll take you there". 
"Done" sez the man. So the lad leads him right across the street to the front door. The man is taken aback by the $10 charge and complains bitterly to which the lad calmly states that, " Bank directors are highly paid here in Chicago".


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone.


----------



## friend

Evening Sonal.

Updated to iCal beta, but I can't get it on my Mac.
Then I saw on MobileMe that entries doesn't have the alarm function for
e-mail and and sound alert. What's that all about? 
If that's so, it is a down grading of the app.
How do I do a reminder then? Weird stuff. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I was thinking about the 13th myself as the call date. If I don't get a call by then I will definitely contact them and ask how I could shore up my CV to be able to meet their expectations next time, and then ask them if we could work toward a plan to attain those goals. But my wife thinks my response was too academic and it might have excluded me from the running as they may have wanted someone more "grounded" in traditional delivery, or, and I would suspect this to be more likely, someone from the region.


I would tend to agree with you rather than your wife, although she might have had a point re the notion of "grounded in traditional delivery", since you really did not know what they were looking for in a candidate. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That is a good one Marc. :clap:
> 
> And also good joke to miss quote.
> 
> A young man with a suit case is standing on the corner of West 56th Street and 7th Avenue in New York City, looking a bit perplexed. He stops an old man and asks him, "Excuse me, sir, but do you know how I might get to Grand Central?"
> The old man looks at him and replies "Practice, practice, practice, my son."
> or
> A young man with a violin case is standing on the corner of West 56th Street and 7th Avenue in New York City, looking a bit perplexed. He stops an old man and asks him, "Excuse me, sir, but do you know how I might get to Carnegie Hall?" The old man looks at him and replies
> "Sorry. I'm not from around here." :lmao:


Good one, Caman, since Carnegie Hall is but a few meters from the corner of West 56th Street and 7th Avenue in New York City. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Evening everyone.


Evening, Sonal. Care for some herbal tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I was up at 520AM this morning, and after feeding and taking out the doxies it was only about 540AM. Still, I am exhaused. So, paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

I too will call it a night.
Until tomorrow me friends.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Caman, since Carnegie Hall is but a few meters from the corner of West 56th Street and 7th Avenue in New York City. :lmao:


I have a soft spot for jokes without a punchline.
Monty Python and such. 
I also think it is quite funny when people tell jokes and loses the plot.


----------



## SINC

Hello from Regina, where we wound up for tonight. Tomorrow? Who knows? Nor do we care!


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Hello from Regina, where we wound up for tonight. Tomorrow? Who knows? Nor do we care!


Good for you Don, winging it is the only way to holiday... too much 'structure' leaves no time for enjoyment....  How's the weather 'over there' ... 

Nite to everyone else, hope you have sweet dreams.... :yawn:


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Hello from Regina, where we wound up for tonight. Tomorrow? Who knows? Nor do we care!


Right on man, right on.


----------



## friend

Go Rush, go Canada. :clap:

Rushradio.org/


----------



## friend

Good morning al. 

Been to the photographer, so now that's done.
Back home and at packing, which is sooooo slow.
I hope to clear up the apartment soon, since it affects
the kids so much when it's untidy and I don't need all the
arguments and aggravation it bring on.
Fortunately playschool starts on Monday and Liam and Aiofe :clap:
will be attending for two weeks, except for on the 12th when 
we are going to Gothenburg for the medical. 
I think ye can only partly imagine how much I'm looking forward 
arriving in Bellevue. Lord of Mercy, it will be grand, it will. :love2::clap::clap:
....................
Kamál 4 / August 4

_O Ye That Pride Yourselves On Mortal Riches!
Know ye in truth that wealth is a mighty barrier
between the seeker and his desire, the lover and
his beloved. The rich, but for a few, shall in no wise
attain the court of His presence nor enter the city of
content and resignation. Well is it then with him, who,
being rich, is not hindered by his riches from the eternal
kingdom, nor deprived by them of imperishable domination.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like a full day for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a special OtHD Breakfast for one and all this morning, along with some special treats and our new blend of Caman Coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Sounds like a full day for you.


Indeed I do. XX)
It is tedious and utterly boring spending time in the cellar. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Indeed I do. XX)
> It is tedious and utterly boring spending time in the cellar. XX)


Yes, I know. We are now trying to move things back into the kitchen and living room and bedrooms where they were removed to make way for renos. I would hate to think what we would experience if we were moving as you folks are in a month or so.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, SAP is done and we're going to head west in a couple of hours. We'll see how far we get later this afternoon. It kind of depends what strikes our fancy as we amble along. Marc, I am still searching for that perfect pic of yellow Canola fields, but have been trying to find one next to a blue field of Flax. It is a stunning sight, so will keep looking and post it when I find it.


----------



## Rps

Hello Don Marc Caman and all:

Have a safe trip Don.

Marc, I e-mailed you a copy of my in-process notes on Grabowski's Freire. I thought they may help you decide if the book is, as one of your students has suggested, worth reading.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone, from hot, humid Toronto.

I'm missing the cool northern California weather.


----------



## Rps

Morning Sonal, but you are not far from the waterfront .... any relief there?


----------



## Sonal

There might be, RP, but I don't seem to feel it from where I am. Might need to take a walk down to the water tonight. (Actually, they are doing free movie screenings down at Harbourfront, so that might actually be a fun idea.)


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All,
It is interesting you mention canola fields Don, I go to one every day and yesterday thought I must bring out the camera to take a photo of this, I too was hoping there would be a field of purple close by, (I think there is one down the road a piece, might see if I can search it out... truly a sight to behold that's for sure... 
Happy trails to you, you sound as if you are having a grand time! :clap:


Thanks for brekkie Marc, always a pleasure to dine at your table, be it sustenance for the body or the soul.... 

Caman, I feel for you, been there, done that, and it is a relief and sheer joy to finally 'arrive' .... everything is new and so wonderful.... truly a new start... so hang in there, I am sure there will be a lot of songs to come from this experience... 

Sounds like a plan Sonal, maybe you will be 'in the movies?? ' they do pay for extras you know.


----------



## Sonal

Actually, my brother was an extra for some movie about the Oakland A's starring Brad Pitt. 

They were giving people free food from the concessions to sit in the stands and watch the 'game'.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Actually, my brother was an extra for some movie about the Oakland A's starring Brad Pitt.
> 
> They were giving people free food from the concessions to sit in the stands and watch the 'game'.


How cool is that... well off you go now, 'movie star discovered in stands... eating hot dog... ' ... why not??  
and we can say we knew you when...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Sonal, Leslie and Rp.

Got the email, Rp. Merci.
Sonal, come on over to St.John's. 22C, sunny with a nice ocean breeze and no humidity.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Got the email, Rp. Merci.
> Sonal, come on over to St.John's. 22C, sunny with a nice ocean breeze and no humidity.


Don't tempt me... I will abandon work and be on a plane in moments.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Don't tempt me... I will abandon work and be on a plane in moments.


Great. We shall have a seat in the Executive Class of The Doxie Express reserved for you. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Great. We shall have a seat in the Executive Class of The Doxie Express reserved for you. Bon voyage, mon ami.


You know... there are some inexpensive flights available on WestJet right.... and I discovered that a former classmate of mine owns a B&B in St John's....

*smacks hand* No. Back to work. You just got back from vacation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You know... there are some inexpensive flights available on WestJet right.... and I discovered that a former classmate of mine owns a B&B in St John's....
> 
> *smacks hand* No. Back to work. You just got back from vacation.


Yes, but the Doxie Express is making the regular flight from TO to St.John's and back again, and since it is solar powered, there is no harm to the environment. You will NOT get as comfortable a ride on WestJet ....... nor will they treat you like a queen on board during the 3 1/2 flight. 

What is the B&B here in St.John's???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> What is the B&B here in St.John's???


Bonne Esperance House Heritage Inn Bed & Breakfast Downtown St. John's Newfoundland

By chance on Facebook, I found out that a classmate of mine from Computer Science has gone into a roughly similar business as I have. They are thinking of selling though--anyone want a B&B?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Bonne Esperance House Heritage Inn Bed & Breakfast Downtown St. John's Newfoundland
> 
> By chance on Facebook, I found out that a classmate of mine from Computer Science has gone into a roughly similar business as I have. They are thinking of selling though--anyone want a B&B?


I know just where this is, Sonal. My wife works a few blocks from them, and a family who bought one of our doxies lives near them. Many of these houses in that area were built after the Great Fire of 1892, which devastated this area of St.John's. I hear that they have a great garden in their backyard.

So, fly here via Doxie Express and stay with them on Gower Street.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, we have you booked for this weekend. An electric car shall pick you up and wisk you to the airport, where you shall board Doxie Express Flight #1313. You shall then be taken to the Bonne Esperance B&B, again via electric car. Sightseeing of St.John's shall begin once you have had a bit of a rest. Weather should be great for this weekend.

Saturday -- Sunny with a low of 16C and a high of 22C. 
Sunday -- Sunny with a low of 12C and a high of 21C. 

Then, you shall be wisked back to TO on Sunday evening. Interested? This offer goes for anyone else in Ontario.


----------



## Sonal

It's very tempting.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's very tempting.....


We will get a group of folks from Ontario and make it a grand holiday for one and all. I have to work this weekend grading finals, but there is the St.John's Folk Festival this weekend, along with great walking tours. Everyone can walk a doxie around old St. John's.


----------



## macdoodle

Canola field, where I run the dogs... but they stay on the roadway... 
Close up is the Canola Flower, the far away green one is wheat in the foreground and wayy in back, the strip of yellow is Canola, left is my town and look very hard you will see the foothills to the Rockies, a blue sky .. finally! Later when the wheat is ripe and golden it will be a real sight to see, it ripples like waves in the ocean over hundreds of acres of land...


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the pics, Leslie. This is the sort of scene I recall from our trip from Calgary to Regina.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> We will get a group of folks from Ontario and make it a grand holiday for one and all. I have to work this weekend grading finals, but there is the St.John's Folk Festival this weekend, along with great walking tours. Everyone can walk a doxie around old St. John's.


I am afraid that I will only be there in spirit. 

I have one month to finish polishing my portfolio for my MFA application.... time sure flies fast.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> I am afraid that I will only be there in spirit.
> 
> I have one month to finish polishing my portfolio for my MFA application.... time sure flies fast.


Say Sonal: when you develop your portfolio, do you include a rationale of why you have chosen each piece. I have to do a portfolio myself and I'm leaning that way to help establish a concept of growth in my practice. I would love to hear your thoughts on the construction and delivery techniques of your work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I am afraid that I will only be there in spirit.
> 
> I have one month to finish polishing my portfolio for my MFA application.... time sure flies fast.


Well, we shall have a cup of Sonal Special in your honor. Good luck with your application.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Sonal: when you develop your portfolio, do you include a rationale of why you have chosen each piece. I have to do a portfolio myself and I'm leaning that way to help establish a concept of growth in my practice. I would love to hear your thoughts on the construction and delivery techniques of your work.


Personally, I would include the rationale. I have been on search committees and we find this helpful.


----------



## friend

Poor Moscow-its. 
What an awful situation.


----------



## friend

When I check the comments on the articles in the Swedish papers they are full 
of people complaining, spreading negativism and nothing is good enough. 
The last set of comments I read was about the fundraising appeal by Bill Gates 
to the rich to give away a large potion of their wealth. I think that is really a good 
idea by him and I respect him for that. 95% of the comments was suspicious, negative
or simple hostile towards Gates and his initiative and of course the USA as a whole.

I'm not reading any canadian news papers at the moment.
Is that the case in Canadian papers? Do people just complain the whole time?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Poor Moscow-its.
> What an awful situation.


I take it that this is from the forest fires around Moscow. Sad ..........


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Say Sonal: when you develop your portfolio, do you include a rationale of why you have chosen each piece. I have to do a portfolio myself and I'm leaning that way to help establish a concept of growth in my practice. I would love to hear your thoughts on the construction and delivery techniques of your work.


For this, we are simply expected to submit our best pieces of writing. Acceptance is almost entirely based on the portfolio. 

I do have to submit a cover letter with this, however, which is to detail more about my educational and life experience, which can provide more context for my portfolio if needed. For two of my non-fiction pieces, that might be necessary, since one was written before I had visited Burma, and one was written about the trip itself.


----------



## friend

I wonder if any of ye know if it's possible to by an iPhone over the counter in Canada.
If so I'm thinking of going up to Vancouver and getting one. I take it that they are not 
locked to any cell phone company.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> I wonder if any of ye know if it's possible to by an iPhone over the counter in Canada.
> If so I'm thinking of going up to Vancouver and getting one. I take it that they are not
> locked to any cell phone company.


As of fairly recently, you can. Any Apple store in Vancouver should be able to sort you out.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> As of fairly recently, you can. Any Apple store in Vancouver should be able to sort you out.


That sounds good. 
Thanks Sonal. 
I was thinking of trying to get a few gigs too, if possible.
Making it a business trip.
An Scandinavian Irishman from WA with a large maple leaf tattoo with the 
Canadian motto A Mari Usque ad Mare tattooed on his shoulder might perhaps
interest some venue owner, or what do ye say? 
The quality of music's might be OK too eh?


----------



## friend

Watching Undercover Boss.
Quite interesting idea, but how many undercover serials can they come up with?
There is Undercover: Millionaire, Boss, Prince ..... Any more?


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> I wonder if any of ye know if it's possible to by an iPhone over the counter in Canada.
> If so I'm thinking of going up to Vancouver and getting one. I take it that they are not
> locked to any cell phone company.


I am sure you will have no trouble getting an Iphone here Caman, I am thinking when you get to Vancouver you might like it so much you will want to stay... 
I am sure you could get some gigs up here, there are a lot of places to play in BC... you should get a list of the clubs when you get to Wa. or even BC I am certain there are lists of them in the 'free' papers you can find almost everywhere on the streets of Vancouver..
they are lots of entertainment papers... (well there were when I lived there..)

Let us know where you are playing!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, you should start your Canadian tour here in St.John's, the furthest easterly major city in Canada. Then, start your tour going west until you hit Victoria, BC.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, you should start your Canadian tour here in St.John's, the furthest easterly major city in Canada. Then, start your tour going west until you hit Victoria, BC.


I will definitely come to St John's some day, but it will take some planing and a few gigs on the way or the cost for fuel will put me in debt for the rest of my life. Flying is only an option for the brave.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I will definitely come to St John's some day, but it will take some planing and a few gigs on the way or the cost for fuel will put me in debt for the rest of my life. Flying is only an option for the brave.


Someday ............... We are the center of the Irish Celtic music revival in North America.


----------



## SINC

Evening all from Rapid Raisin, SK, where we just finished up a scrumptious meal of Chinese from my all time fav, Wong's Kitchen here. Since I grew up here and Ann's first nursing job was here, and we met here, and our oldest was born here, we just had to stop.

Besides I used $150 worth of fuel to cover only 300 km today. The wind. Oh my the wind.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Someday ............... We are the center of the Irish Celtic music revival in North America.


When I'm ready maybe you wouldn't mind putting me in contact
with some people that might be interested in me coming playing. 
If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Evening all from Rapid Raisin, SK, where we just finished up a scrumptious meal of Chinese from my all time fav, Wong's Kitchen here. Since I grew up here and Ann's first nursing job was here, and we met here, and our oldest was born here, we just had to stop.
> 
> Besides I used $150 worth of fuel to cover only 300 km today. The wind. Oh my the wind.


Evening, Don. My wife has eaten at Wong's when in SK. Told me the story of how the Chinese got to that area of SK. Very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> When I'm ready maybe you wouldn't mind putting me in contact
> with some people that might be interested in me coming playing.
> If you don't mind me asking.


My wife helped to manage some traditional folk music people when she first came to NL. She is the person who knows who's who in this sort of music scene. Someday ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C but with a light rain falling ................ so there shall be no viewing the Northern Lights here in St. John's.


----------



## friend

Time for me to call it a night too.
Until tomorrow then me friends.


----------



## macdoodle

Nite Caman, Nite Marc... pleasant dreams... if you start in NL Caman, you would also love the journey through Cape Breton and the highlands of Nova Scotia, where NL is the Irish 'settlement' N.S is the Scottish 'settlement' NB is the French 'settlement' most interesting Canadian History is those 3 provinces... they are older than the rest of the country... 
And they ALL love music... especially your kind of music.... !


----------



## Cameo

Well, the couple of times I heard George Carlin, I admit, I didn't like him.

But I like this article I found in a newspaper.

George Carlin’s How to Stay Young

1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Throw out nonessential numbers. This includes age, weight and height. Let the doctor worry about them.
2.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Keep only cheerful friends. The grouches pull you down.
3.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Keep learning. Learn more about the computer, crafts, gardening, whatever. Never let the brain idle. “An idle mind is the devil’s workshop” and the devil’s name is Alzheimer’s.
4.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Enjoy the simple things.
5.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Laugh often, long and loud. Laugh until you gasp for breath.
6.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]The tears happen, endure, grieve, and move on. The only person, who is with us our entire life, is ourselves. Be ALIVE while you are alive.
7.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Surround yourself with what you love, whether it’s family, pets, keepsakes, music, plants, hobbies, whatever. Your home is your refuge.
8.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Cherish your health. If it is good, preserve it. If it is unstable, improve it. If it is beyond what you can improve, get help.
9.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Don’t take guilt trips. Take a trip to the mall, even to the next county, to a foreign country, but NOT to where the guilt is.
10.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Tell the people you love that you love them, at every opportunity.


----------



## Cameo

Well, the couple of times I heard George Carlin, I admit, I didn't like him.

But I like this article I found in a newspaper.

George Carlin’s How to Stay Young

1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Throw out nonessential numbers. This includes age, weight and height. Let the doctor worry about them.
2.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Keep only cheerful friends. The grouches pull you down.
3.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Keep learning. Learn more about the computer, crafts, gardening, whatever. Never let the brain idle. “An idle mind is the devil’s workshop” and the devil’s name is Alzheimer’s.
4.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Enjoy the simple things.
5.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Laugh often, long and loud. Laugh until you gasp for breath.
6.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]The tears happen, endure, grieve, and move on. The only person, who is with us our entire life, is ourselves. Be ALIVE while you are alive.
7.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Surround yourself with what you love, whether it’s family, pets, keepsakes, music, plants, hobbies, whatever. Your home is your refuge.
8.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Cherish your health. If it is good, preserve it. If it is unstable, improve it. If it is beyond what you can improve, get help.
9.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Don’t take guilt trips. Take a trip to the mall, even to the next county, to a foreign country, but NOT to where the guilt is.
10.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Tell the people you love that you love them, at every opportunity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Great tips from George Carlin. They all make sense. 
So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Took the dogs outside, fed them, and now they are back having a snooze .......... so I guess it is time to make breakfast for the rest of us. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee sounds good. We begin the run home today, so will try and finish up tomorrow's SAP as today is up now. Hope to make about 500 KM today.


----------



## Rps

Morning all and Good afternoon Caman: Will have a humidex here of 45 today, but will very gusty winds so maybe we'll get a break on the heat.

Have a safe trip back Don.

I have my phone interview tonight at 4:45pm our time, so I will be preparing my thoughts. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Bon voyage.

Morning, Rp. Good luck with your interview. Remember my hint about jot notes. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, I'm in the process of doing that now. Great help, as always.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, I'm in the process of doing that now. Great help, as always.....


Stay in touch via my MUN email address if you want any last minute hints or encouragement. Excelsior.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Morning all and Good afternoon Caman: Will have a humidex here of 45 today, but will very gusty winds so maybe we'll get a break on the heat.
> 
> Have a safe trip back Don.
> 
> I have my phone interview tonight at 4:45pm our time, so I will be preparing my thoughts. Everyone have a great day.


Morning All, Hoping you have great success with your interview Rp, will keep fingers and toes crossed that it all goes super well, we are all rooting for you.... don't forget to breathe, before you answer, pause to give thought, not long, just enough they know you are considering your reply... but then I suppose you know all that... but this was something I watched for when I did phone interviews... consideration of the question... 

Just a wee reminder is all... 

Wishing you all the very best, and I believe you will do splendidly!! :clap:


----------



## Cameo

Well, darn it, double posted the George Carlin thing. It froze on the reply, never left this screen, so I didn't think it had even posted at all. I will delete one when I get on my mom's computer - it freezes when I try to do it here.

Good luck RP! You'll do great!

Life is fine. I made a big decision on how to get myself out of my mess, so just waiting on the details and then I life should be much easier. I may even be able to upgrade my system.....

How is life with you all? Caman, you should be about ready to move soon right? All is set? Are you going to go on tour in the future here in North America? That would be exciting.


----------



## KC4

Ola amigos! I've tried a couple of times to post but I don't see it. I am in Madrid now. The weather today is beautiful but yesterday was basically a frying pan at 44 degrees. Tons of history here and great images to
Photograph. Hope to have some decent pics to share upon my return.


I can't easily go back to see what has been going on in the Shang so I will catch up later.

Hope all are doing well.

Kacey is having a riot leading us around with her Spanish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Well, darn it, double posted the George Carlin thing. It froze on the reply, never left this screen, so I didn't think it had even posted at all. I will delete one when I get on my mom's computer - it freezes when I try to do it here.
> 
> Good luck RP! You'll do great!
> 
> Life is fine. I made a big decision on how to get myself out of my mess, so just waiting on the details and then I life should be much easier. I may even be able to upgrade my system.....
> 
> How is life with you all? Caman, you should be about ready to move soon right? All is set? Are you going to go on tour in the future here in North America? That would be exciting.



Afternoon, Jeanne. Hopefully, your "big decision" shall be successful and you shall be on the start of a new direction. Excelsior, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Ola amigos! I've tried a couple of times to post but I don't see it. I am in Madrid now. The weather today is beautiful but yesterday was basically a frying pan at 44 degrees. Tons of history here and great images to
> Photograph. Hope to have some decent pics to share upon my return.
> 
> 
> I can't easily go back to see what has been going on in the Shang so I will catch up later.
> 
> Hope all are doing well.
> 
> Kacey is having a riot leading us around with her Spanish.


Ola, mi amiga, Kim. Como estas? No est muy caliente en St. John's. Hasta luego. Paz.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

I'm not even going to try that in Spanish for Kim's sake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> I'm not even going to try that in Spanish for Kim's sake.


Sonal, try "Buenas tardes, amiga."

How are you this afternoon?


----------



## Sonal

I'm well, Marc, how are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm well, Marc, how are you?


Good to hear, Sonal. I am well. The renos end tomorrow (other than the counter top and one shelving unit) and then we have a few weeks to get our lives back into some order as we put back all the things we hauled out of various rooms. So, starting this weekend, there will be a bit of a respite from all of the noise.


----------



## Rps

Well i just finished my phone interview ..... and before you ask the answer is I don't know. That may be a good thing.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Well i just finished my phone interview ..... and before you ask the answer is I don't know. That may be a good thing.


I agree with you RP, perhaps it is a good thing, they too will pause and deliberate before giving you the 'green light' ... fingers crossed for you ....  

Wishing with you, that it comes through for you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well i just finished my phone interview ..... and before you ask the answer is I don't know. That may be a good thing.


We shall see, Rp. We shall see. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Good to hear that the renos are coming to a close. I'm sure it will be a relief to have a little normalcy at home again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good to hear that the renos are coming to a close. I'm sure it will be a relief to have a little normalcy at home again.


Yes, very true, Sonal. Now, we must find a way to put everything back and to pay for it all. I shall not be retiring in 2-3 years, so I will still have a full-time salary to help pay off this expense. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Good night all me friends.

Been busy today.
I'll be more talkative tomorrow, I promise. 
.............
_Kamál 5 / August 5

The man who makes a piece of notepaper to the
best of his ability, conscientiously, concentrating
all his forces on perfecting it, is giving praise to God.
Briefly, all effort and exertion put forth by man from
the fullness of his heart is worship. If it is prompted by 
the highest motive and will to do service to humanity.
Ábdu'l-Bahá

That one indeed is a man who, today, dedicateth 
himself to the service of the entire human race.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good night all me friends.
> 
> Been busy today.
> I'll be more talkative tomorrow, I promise.
> .............


Ahh Caman, have a good sleep, and don't worry about 'talking', sometimes it is good to just 'listen'  

Sleep well friend, and to all in the East who are retiring now or soon, I wish you pleasant dreams:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie, et al. Time to call it a night as we approach midnight here in St.John's. Must get our TGIF Breakfast going soon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Thanks for the George Carlin tips. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Buenos Dias Shang!

Since I ( for once) am first up, I will be pleased to offer breakfast from Spain.... I have tortillas, which are omelets and have nothing to do with flour or corn wraps. I also have Portuguese egg tarts, thinly sliced Iberian ham, many varieties of melon, cheeses, yogurts, grapes, olives or every size and color and crusty rolls. 

There are also juices, and very, very strong coffee. Ask for cafe Americano if you want something resembling the coffee we are accustomed to.

Just don't ask for tacos. In Spain, the word taco means profanity.

Buen Provecho!


----------



## Dr.G.

Hola, mi amiga, Kim. Thanks for this grand TGIF Breakfast. What a variety of treats. Gracias, muchas gracias, mi amiga. Paz.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, how many time zones away from here in St.John's is Madrid? It is 704AM right now, and 1034AM where Caman is living ........... what about you???


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from the Battlefords. SAP is done and I shall leave the balance to do from home later this afternoon. Gotta make another 400 KM today.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Kim, Don and all. 

Far less cloudy today and a fine 22C.
I am lazy and slightly paralyzed by the burden of packing.
Will try to get a grip on things in a few minutes though.
Have to, I'm afraid.

Kim:Hóla! I hope ye are enjoying youseselves. 
..................
Kamál 6 / August 6

_Oh Son of My Handmaid!
Be not troubled in poverty nor confident in riches,
for poverty is followed by riches, and riches are
followed by poverty. Yet to be poor in all save God
is a wondrous gift, belittle not the value thereof, 
for in the end it will make thee rich in God.
Bahá'u'lláh

There is that maketh himself rich, yet hath nothing:
there is that maketh himself poor, yet have great riches.
Proverb 13:7_


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Friday and smoky and hazy in Vancouver.


Morning, Garett. Glad to see you back with your Shang family once again. Yes, I have been seeing the CBC reports of the forest fires throughout BC. Not a good situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. So, when exactly do you head "across the pond" for America?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. So, when exactly do you head "across the pond" for America?


Hi Marc.
We leave on the 8th of September, if all goes well.
Ticket already bought, so lets hope for that.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Buenos Dias Shang!
> 
> Since I ( for once) am first up, I will be pleased to offer breakfast from Spain.... I have tortillas, which are omelets and have nothing to do with flour or corn wraps. I also have Portuguese egg tarts, thinly sliced Iberian ham, many varieties of melon, cheeses, yogurts, grapes, olives or every size and color and crusty rolls.
> 
> There are also juices, and very, very strong coffee. Ask for cafe Americano if you want something resembling the coffee we are accustomed to.
> 
> Just don't ask for tacos. In Spain, the word taco means profanity.
> 
> Buen Provecho!


:clap::clap: Thanks for such a wonderful assortment for brekkie... I wonder where the word tacos came from if not Spain?? (Mexico perhaps,?? but don't they speak Spanish?
Interesting ... 



SINC said:


> Morning all from the Battlefords. SAP is done and I shall leave the balance to do from home later this afternoon. Gotta make another 400 KM today.


Be sure to drive safely and mind the heat... you may run into some rain, so if you hear a sizzle... it's the rain on the roof cooling things down... 



friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> We leave on the 8th of September, if all goes well.
> Ticket already bought, so lets hope for that.


There is no turning back now Caman, not with the tickets bought, getting close... you will be surprised now how fast it will go especially when there is still a lot to do.... 
I hope the children are finally on board with the move... Hang in there, it will soon all be done and you will be at the airport waiting for the plane...


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> There is no turning back now Caman, not with the tickets bought, getting close... you will be surprised now how fast it will go especially when there is still a lot to do....
> I hope the children are finally on board with the move... Hang in there, it will soon all be done and you will be at the airport waiting for the plane...


Morning Leslie.
I am fully prepared.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Since I ( for once) am first up, I will be pleased to offer breakfast from Spain.... I have tortillas, which are omelets and have nothing to do with flour or corn wraps. I also have Portuguese egg tarts, thinly sliced Iberian ham, many varieties of melon, cheeses, yogurts, grapes, olives or every size and color and crusty rolls.


Ohhh... Portuguese egg tarts! Yummy!


----------



## KC4

Hola from Toledo, the home of finely honed steel (as well as some finer metals)

Despite its industrial strength, Toledo may be the prettiest city I've seen yet. 

I believe we are 4.5 hours ahead of St. Johns but I'd have to get on a real computer to check that.

Caman, good luck with the packing. It's a daunting job to put it kindly.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Morning Leslie.
> I am fully prepared.


So I see!! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> We leave on the 8th of September, if all goes well.
> Ticket already bought, so lets hope for that.


A bit more than a month. 

Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hola from Toledo, the home of finely honed steel (as well as some finer metals)
> 
> Despite its industrial strength, Toledo may be the prettiest city I've seen yet.
> 
> I believe we are 4.5 hours ahead of St. Johns but I'd have to get on a real computer to check that.
> 
> Caman, good luck with the packing. It's a daunting job to put it kindly.


Thanks, Kim. Be sure to visit Casa y Museo de El Greco (El Greco House and Museum) in Toledo. In the 16th century, the Greek religious painter El Greco made his home in the old Jewish quarter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Finally cool weather here today. Sonal are you heading to the Danforth this weekend? Will be busy with the Jays in a big series, Paul McCartney in for two shows and the Danforth on....... wild times in the big smoke.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Kim. Be sure to visit Casa y Museo de El Greco (El Greco House and Museum) in Toledo. In the 16th century, the Greek religious painter El Greco made his home in the old Jewish quarter.


Was just there thanks, saw El Greco's "Burial of the Count" masterpiece in the synagogue. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Finally cool weather here today. Sonal are you heading to the Danforth this weekend? Will be busy with the Jays in a big series, Paul McCartney in for two shows and the Danforth on....... wild times in the big smoke.


Afternoon, Rp. Warm and humid here in St.John's. No baseball or classic rock stars, however. 

How is Anna and her faithful companion these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Was just there thanks, saw El Greco's "Burial of the Count" masterpiece in the synagogue. Absolutely fantastic.


Cool. Good for you and Kacey, Kim.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Was just there thanks, saw El Greco's "Burial of the Count" masterpiece in the synagogue. Absolutely fantastic.


Went off to find this masterpiece, and it is really something, the detail is amazing... how fortunate for you and Kacy to be able to see this first hand... it must be like seeing the Sistine Chapel the first time, breathtaking... for those who haven't seen this painting, here is a link to it, and click the first photo, it will come up in full screen... it is amazing... 
what a story... thanks for leading me to this, I had no idea.... 

Web Gallery of Art, image collection, virtual museum, searchable database of European fine arts (1000-1850)


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


Doing well, Marc, how are you?



Rps said:


> Morning all: Finally cool weather here today. Sonal are you heading to the Danforth this weekend? Will be busy with the Jays in a big series, Paul McCartney in for two shows and the Danforth on....... wild times in the big smoke.


Probably going to pass on Taste of the Danforth. The food is great, but the crowds are insane. The last time I went, it was threatening to rain, which was terrific since it meant there were no lines. When the thunderstorm hit, my girlfriend and I ducked into a store, which happened to a nail salon, so we got pedicures. (Lucky thing for her, since she was pregnant at the time and unable to cut her own toenails.)

Still, it will be a busy weekend in the city. Looks like the heat has calmed down a bit too.


----------



## friend

Been down in the cellar sorting out what stays, what goes 
and what is to be given away. Not an easy task since it's so time consuming.
Got a bit on the way, but got a temporary stomach bug so no more today.

Going to start dinner i half an hour. 
Friday is pizza day.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Been down in the cellar sorting out what stays, what goes
> and what is to be given away. Not an easy task since it's so time consuming.
> Got a bit on the way, but got a temporary stomach bug so no more today.
> 
> Going to start dinner i half an hour.
> Friday is pizza day.


Sounds like a plan Caman, don't overdo if you are not feeling well... XX)
Rest up and tell yourself it will be done by Sunday night... the basement anyway... 
If you have a sort of short time goal it isn't so daunting, sometimes I say I will spend 1 hour doing ... whatever, and end up getting it finished, if you put a time on it (I find) you get more done because you know you aren't there for the duration, and to give the kids a time and goal is good too, with a lolly or an ice cream at the end... 
Just a thought...


----------



## friend

Good idea Leslie. 
Ice cream..... Ahhhhh....


----------



## friend

"If my wife was a lightbulb,
I wouldn't want someone else to turn her on.
If my wife was a hot water bottle,
I wouldn't want her in bed with another man.
But my wife, my rock, could be a lighthouse.
Then all those the wind blows our way would stay clear of her".


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Caman, I feel your pain. I have been down in my basement trying to sort things out since we rushed to put things down there to clear out three rooms. Now, they have to go back somewhere so that the dogs can reclaim their room ............. and get out of our bedroom. We shall see.

Doing well, Sonal. The workmem leave on Monday, and then it is just a wait for the counter top to be cut to order and then installed in two weeks. Will it ever end???????? Still, the outcome, being able to take in a foster child, will make this reno hell worthwhile in the final analysis.


----------



## SINC

Back home to 28° heat, but safe and sound. Gotta hit the shower now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Don.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Back home to 28° heat, but safe and sound. Gotta hit the shower now.


Nice to hear you are safe and sound... and clean! :lmao:

Must have been a hot drive... how many hours to Battleford from your place?


----------



## macdoodle

Here is something you have to see, it's what happens when your kids don't watch TV or play Video games ... Imagine!! 

YouTube - ‪Kids who don't watch TV ..‬‎


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Nice to hear you are safe and sound... and clean! :lmao:
> 
> Must have been a hot drive... how many hours to Battleford from your place?


With a 10 minute rest stop and 15 minutes to wash the bugs off the rig and 20 minutes to fill the fuel tank (220 L) about six hours.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> With a 10 minute rest stop and 15 minutes to wash the bugs off the rig and 20 minutes to fill the fuel tank (220 L) about six hours.


That is a good drive on a hot day, I am sure you will sleep like a kitten full of cream tonight, (or you will still be driving)

had that happen more than once.... :lmao:


----------



## friend

friend said:


> "If my wife was a lightbulb,
> I wouldn't want someone else to turn her on.
> If my wife was a hot water bottle,
> I wouldn't want her in bed with another man.
> But my wife, my rock, could be a lighthouse.
> Then all those the wind blows our way would stay clear of her".


By the way, I sent this comedy little piece to Anna and she tough that I was
referring to her, but as usual I hardly ever write about my life.
I assume the character that speaks in the story, the song or the poem.
I'm a storyteller, and I make up the stories. Sometime with events from real life,
sometimes fictive, but they are hardly ever biographical.
Except songs like "To Hanna", which is written to my daughter Hanna, and 
"The Wedding Song", which is a wedding gift to Anna, presented at our wedding.
Could be good to mention it to ye, my friends, too.


----------



## friend

It this too silly as a comedy clip?

"A man calls to a house. He rings the bell. A Lady opens.
-Good evening madam. I am collecting contributions for SAPWASD.
The Society for People Without Any Sense of Directions.
I am, myself, a sufferer. Would you like to make a contribution?
-Oh I see. Of course, I love to. Please come in.
-Thank you kindly, sez the man. 
He dries his feet on the doormat, turns to his left and walks off."


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It this too silly as a comedy clip?
> 
> "A man calls to a house. He rings the bell. A Lady opens.
> -Good evening madam. I am collecting contributions for SAPWASD.
> The Society for People Without Any Sense of Directions.
> I am, myself, a sufferer. Would you like to make a contribution?
> -Oh I see. Of course, I love to. Please come in.
> -Thank you kindly, sez the man.
> He dries his feet on the doormat, turns to his left and walks off."


Good one, Caman. You should headline at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club tomorrow night it The Shang. You would come right after Daisy Dumpling and her Darling Dancing Doxies. Interested???????


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Caman. You should headline at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club tomorrow night it The Shang. You would come right after Daisy Dumpling and her Darling Dancing Doxies. Interested???????


If I'm not to fierce looking and will scare the children so.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> If I'm not to fierce looking and will scare the children so.


You scare children???????? Never. We shall headline you for tomorrow night. You would come right after Daisy Dumpling and her Darling Dancing Doxies and just before Miss Freda Finklestein and her Five Flinging Flounders (she juggles them somehow while she whistles).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> You scare children???????? Never. We shall headline you for tomorrow night.


Done deal.
I'll be dressed to kill.
Oh wait a minute... Maybe not then. 
I'll be friendliness impersonated so.


----------



## friend

I too will say good night.


----------



## KC4

Buenos Dias from Madrid!
It is 7:30 am here.

Another Spanish breakfast is now available for any any all interested. 
Fresh tortilla: omelet with only eggs, onion and potato.
Fresh sliced melons.
Toast and pastries.
Flans and yogurts.
Iberian ham and other cold sliced meats.
A selection of cheeses, some in olive oil.
Crusty rolls....sorry no butter...
Hot chocolate and cafes.


Buen provecho!

Another long road trip to Barcelona today, with hopefully clear weather and good sight seeing along the way!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Thanks for this fine breakfast. Hope you have a grand trip today to Barcelona. Vaya con Dios, mi amiga.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 
How are you Marc and Deborah this fine morning?
Not long now until ye are certified for foster care.

Slow start of this day here.
Soon I must down to my cellar go. 
Oh trouble, pain. Oh my, oh woe.
But have no fear
The end is near
I soon will to the US go....
...............
Kamál 7 / August 7

_Grief and sorrow do not come to us by chance, they are 
sent to us by the Divine Mercy for our own perfection.
While man is happy he may forget his God; but when grief
comes and sorrow overwhelms him, then will he remember 
his Father Who is in Heaven, and Who is able to deliver him 
from his humiliation.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## friend

Marc, or indeed anyone else who is up and wants to voice an opinion.

I got stuck yesterday from 3AM to 5AM trying my hand on sonnet making,
something I never tried before, but suddenly found tempting.
I came up with this one, that I might have to refine, but still;
What do you think, what's you first impression?
I have my doubts regarding one sentence. 

_*As once the pen displayed each word
He whispers truth through chord-less voice
Indigence warmth your heart incurred
When found yer man by horse of Troy’s
Not there, not there, no wit remain
Oh woe to find such grave appall
You feel his name in seasoned rain
From this but broken shadows fall
He sees thou not although his smile
But gazes past thine darken weep
What gift brought you that was not vile
Such friendship sure must die, not sleep
The scattered heart, the broken soul
Nothing left there to extoll*_


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Our trip left me far behind so today will concentrate on rebuilding my "ready" file for SAP which is up for today.


----------



## friend

Good morning travelers Don and Kim. 

The Shang's own "On the Road" writers. 
How are ye this fine morning/afternoon?


----------



## Rps

Good moring Don, Marc, good afternoon Kim and Caman, cool here today which is nice after the hear wave. Don I liked the dog and the lady in the car ... very amusing.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good morning Marc and all. 
How are you Marc and Deborah this fine morning?
Not long now until ye are certified for foster care." 

Afternoon, Caman. We have to finish the renos and get a physical. My Interpol and RCMP check came up with nothing, so that was the major hurdle. We should be certified sometime in Sept. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Marc, or indeed anyone else who is up and wants to voice an opinion.
> 
> I got stuck yesterday from 3AM to 5AM trying my hand on sonnet making,
> something I never tried before, but suddenly found tempting.
> I came up with this one, that I might have to refine, but still;
> What do you think, what's you first impression?
> I have my doubts regarding one sentence.
> 
> _*As once the pen displayed each word
> He whispers truth through chord-less voice
> Indigence warmth your heart incurred
> When found yer man by horse of Troy’s
> Not there, not there, no wit remain
> Oh woe to find such grave appall
> You feel his name in seasoned rain
> From this but broken shadows fall
> He sees thou not although his smile
> But gazes past thine darken weep
> What gift brought you that was not vile
> Such friendship sure must die, not sleep
> The scattered heart, the broken soul
> Nothing left there to extoll*_


Fantastic, Caman. You are the Shang's poet and musician. I might consider a few spelling changes, such as your for yer, and extol for extoll. Other than that, keep everything intact. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good moring Don, Marc, good afternoon Kim and Caman, cool here today which is nice after the hear wave. Don I liked the dog and the lady in the car ... very amusing.


Morning, Rp. I shall send some warmth your way .......... 26C with a 34C humidex reading, but there is a nice warm breeze to keep the air moving and fresh.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Fantastic, Caman. You are the Shang's poet and musician. I might consider a few spelling changes, such as your for yer, and extol for extoll. Other than that, keep everything intact. Kudos, mon ami.


Ah, a l to many. Thanks. 
I was thinking your, yer man is Irish for "a male that we are talking about, i.e. him".
I will consider changing it. It might be to local.
Thanks for your inout, and I'm happy that your liked it.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ah, a l to many. Thanks.
> I was thinking your, yer man is Irish for "a male that we are talking about, i.e. him".
> I will consider changing it. It might be to local.
> Thanks for your inout, and I'm happy that your liked it.


Interesting point, Caman. Good luck on your attempts at this form of writing. It is not the easiest genre to undertake. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we as a collective group, just made it to our Diamond Jubilee level, having just past 65,000 posts. Maybe the Mayor will award us all the Queen Victoria Diamond Jubilee Medal? We shall see.

Queen Victoria Diamond Jubilee Medal: Memorial University's Archival Treasures


----------



## friend

friend said:


> Ah, a l to many. Thanks.


And when I'm at it, lets go for an O too few as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And when I'm at it, lets go for an O too few as well.


Caman, I am learning disabled in terms of spelling, so I feel your pain.

Speaking of pain, how is your elbow these days?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, I am learning disabled in terms of spelling, so I feel your pain.
> 
> Speaking of pain, how is your elbow these days?


Well, when I wove in with Anna I will have my own
English professor, so I'll be fine. 

The elbow has stopped giving me pain, but is still
somewhat stiff and locked up.
Hopefully it will give up some leeway soon.
I need a wee bit more movement to feel OK with the
result of the operation. Still, it can happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Well, when I wove in with Anna I will have my own
> English professor, so I'll be fine.
> 
> The elbow has stopped giving me pain, but is still
> somewhat stiff and locked up.
> Hopefully it will give up some leeway soon.
> I need a wee bit more movement to feel OK with the
> result of the operation. Still, it can happen.


I hope, for you sake, that this happens soon. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I hope, for you sake, that this happens soon. Bon chance, mon ami.


Thanks Marc. 
I'm sure it will. I leave it in the Hands of The Lord,
but I'll do my exercises even so. 

Now it's time to watch Garp.
I like Robin Williams. A great actor indeed. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> I'm sure it will. I leave it in the Hands of The Lord,
> but I'll do my exercises even so.
> 
> Now it's time to watch Garp.
> I like Robin Williams. A great actor indeed. :clap:


Good luck, my friend. From the old Shaker credo -- " Hands to Work, Hearts to God".

Have you ever seen Robin Williams in "Awakenings" with Robert De Niro? A very atypical RW role.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, my friend. From the old Shaker credo -- " Hands to Work, Hearts to God".
> 
> Have you ever seen Robin Williams in "Awakenings" with Robert De Niro? A very atypical RW role.


I have. A very good movie.
I liked The Fisher King, One Hour Photo and the one where he and his
whole family died too. Patch Adams isn't too bad either.


----------



## ged

It is now over. After 6 months of suffering, my wife died on Thursday from cancer compounded by a stroke. After 52 years of marriage it is hard to get it through my head that she is gone. I spent every day with her when she was in hospital and nights as well for the past month. Now there is a great emptiness. I am thankful that my children live close by and we can lean on each other for comfort but only time will heal.
Checking in to ehMac will help. I haven't visited since June.


----------



## friend

I am really sorry to hear about you loss. 
After 52 years together it must come as quite a shock.

If you don't mind; as a bahái I firmly believe in the after life.
I lost my dear mother 4,5 years ago and I have not shed a single tear.
I miss her physical presence, but I do feel that she is still very much "alive".
Although not here as she was, we felt her strong presence in the weeks
after her passing. I still feel that she is here, but not close by.
I know I will meet her and my other relatives when that day comes and
I will be waiting for my wife too. 
I always tell people that lost someone dear to them to talk to them, since I do feel 
that they can hear us and since it really helps for the one left behind.
You should too, talk to your dear wife for she is there and she can hear you.
And one day you will meet her again. That I can promise you.
There is no doubt in my mind, no doubt what so ever. 

And remember we are here when you need us.


----------



## SINC

ged: You sure picked the right thread to share your loss. People here are extremely sensitive and a fantastic group for bonding with others who have trouble in their lives.

I wish I could tell you that I know how you feel, but alas I cannot. That is because I simply can't imagine being without my dear, sweet Ann, my wife of 45 years now.

But know that my heart aches for you as I can only imagine the pain and loss you must feel.

Be assured that you pain can be shared here with folks who actually care. I know I do and I wish you strength in the days, weeks and months ahead. Take solace in the comfort of your children. You didn't mention your wife's name, but she is a part of your children and would want you to be strong and seek comfort in them. After all they are a product of you both.

May your days ahead be lighter, and please feel free to visit here as often as you need. We are family in the Shang.


----------



## Rps

Hello ged, while we do not know each other, please let allow me to extend my deepest sympathies to you and your family.
While I'm not a religious man, I do believe as Caman states, that talking with your loved ones does indeed help. You have shared a life together and as such each memory needs to be cherished. And I also believe that those cherished memories can also be shared. Meaning not only talking with your wife but about her as well. There will be many milestones that will surface in the coming days, months and years .... and those memories will hurt. Take time to rejoice you had someone to make them with and rejoice that you shared your life with someone .... then share those moments with others .... not everyone has had an opportunity to share that treasure.

As Sinc sez, we are always open. If you are uncomfortable in open forum then PM any of us. You will find we are always here to provide support. Take care.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 
Way past my bedtime again.

Ged: I will say a prayer for your wife and ask God
to take good care of her for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

I can only echo what Caman, Don and Rp have already mentioned, ged. Words don't come readily or easily in such times, especially since most have not experienced such a loss after a long-term marriage. You shall always have all that you shared with your wife, along with your children. The memories of the tears and laughter you all shared together as a family shall keep a part of her always alive within you. Paix, mon ami.

In the words of William Wordsworth

"What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;

We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all in the morning for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

I read this shortly after it was first published back in 1994. It struck a chord in me that awakened me to how very lucky I was to have found my wife Ann.

It's a trifle long, but if you have a true relationship, it is worth the time to read it.

And if you don't, read it anyway so you know what you should seek.



> *Partners and Marriage*
> 
> I have never met a man who didn't want to be loved. But I have seldom met a man who didn't fear marriage. Something about the closure seems constricting, not enabling. Marriage seems easier to understand for what it cuts out of our lives than for what it makes possible within our lives. When I was younger this fear immobilized me.
> 
> I did not want to make a mistake. I saw my friends get married for reasons of social acceptability, or sexual fever, or just because they thought it was the logical thing to do. Then I watched, as they and their partners became embittered and petty in their dealings with each other. I looked at older couples and saw, at best, mutual toleration of each other. I imagined a lifetime of loveless nights and bickering days and could not imagine subjecting myself or someone else to such a fate.
> 
> And yet, on rare occasions, I would see old couples who somehow seemed to glow in each other's presence. They seemed really in love, not just dependent upon each other and tolerant of each other's foibles.
> 
> It was an astounding sight, and it seemed impossible. How, I asked myself, can they have survived so many years of sameness, so much irritation at the others habits? What keeps love alive in them, when most of us seem unable to even stay together, much less love each other?
> 
> The central secret seems to be in choosing well. There is something to the claim of fundamental compatibility. Good people can create a bad relationship, even though they both dearly want the relationship to succeed. It is important to find someone with whom you can create a good relationship from the outset. Unfortunately, it is hard to see clearly in the early stages.
> 
> Sexual hunger draws you to each other and colors the way you see yourselves together. It blinds you to the thousands of little things by which relationships eventually survive or fail. You need to find a way to see beyond this initial overwhelming sexual fascination.
> 
> Some people choose to involve themselves sexually and ride out the most heated period of sexual attraction in order to see what is on the other side. This can work, but it can also leave a trail of wounded hearts. Others deny the sexual side altogether in an attempt to get to know each other apart from their sexuality. But they cannot see clearly, because the presence of unfulfilled sexual desire looms so large that it keeps them from having any normal perception of what life would be like together.
> 
> The truly lucky people are the ones who manage to become long-time friends before they realize they are attracted to each other. They get to know each other's laughs, passions, sadness, and fears. They see each other at their worst and at their best. They share time together before they get swept up into the entangling intimacy of their sexuality. This is the ideal, but not often possible. If you fall under the spell of your sexual attraction immediately, you need to look beyond it for other keys to compatibility. One of these is laughter. Laughter tells you how much you will enjoy each other's company over the long term. If your laughter together is good and healthy, and not at the expense of others, then you have a healthy relationship to the world. Laughter is the child of surprise. If you can make each other laugh, you can always surprise each other. And if you can always surprise each other, you can always keep the world around you new.
> 
> Beware of a relationship in which there is no laughter. Even the most intimate relationships based only on seriousness, have a tendency to turn sour. Over time, sharing a common serious viewpoint on the world tends to turn you against those who do not share the same viewpoint, and your relationship can become based on being critical together.
> 
> After laughter, look for a partner who deals with the world in a way you respect. When two people first get together, they tend to see their relationship as existing only in the space between the two of them. They find each other endlessly fascinating, and the overwhelming power of the emotions they are sharing obscures the outside world. As the relationship ages and grows, the outside world becomes important again. If your partner treats people or circumstances in a way you can't accept, you will inevitably come to grief.
> 
> Look at the way she cares for others and deals with the daily affairs of life. If that makes you love her more, your love will grow. If it does not, be careful. If you do not respect the way you each deal with the world around you, eventually the two of you will not respect each other.
> 
> Look also at how your partner confronts the mysteries of life. We live on the cusp of poetry and practicality, and the real life of the heart resides in the poetic. If one of you is deeply affected by the mystery of the unseen in life and relationships, while the other is drawn only to the literal and the practical, you must take care that the distance does not become an unbridgeable gap that leaves you each feeling isolated and misunderstood.
> 
> There are many other keys, but you must find them by yourself. We all have unchangeable parts of our hearts that we will not betray and private commitments to a vision of life that we will not deny. If you fall in love with someone who cannot nourish those inviolable parts of you, or if you cannot nourish them in her, you will find yourselves growing further apart until you live in separate worlds where you share the business of life, but never touch each other where the heart lives and dreams.
> 
> From there, it is only a small leap to the cataloguing of petty hurts and daily failures that leaves so many couples bitter and unsatisfied with their mates.
> 
> So, choose carefully and well. If you do, you will have chosen a partner with whom you can grow, and then the real miracle of marriage can take place in your hearts. I pick my words carefully when I speak of a miracle. But I think it is not too strong a word.
> 
> There is a miracle in marriage. It is called transformation. Transformation is one of the most common events of nature. The seed becomes the flower. The cocoon becomes the butterfly. Winter becomes spring and love becomes a child. We never question these, because we see them around us every day. To us they are not miracles, though if we did not know them they would be impossible to believe.
> 
> Marriage is a transformation we choose to make. Our love is planted like a seed, and in time it begins to flower. We cannot know the flower that will blossom, but we can be sure that a bloom will come. If you have chosen carefully and wisely, the bloom will be good. If you have chosen poorly or for the wrong reason, the bloom will be flawed.
> 
> We are quite willing to accept the reality of negative transformation in a marriage. It was negative transformation that always had me terrified of the bitter marriages that I feared when I was younger. It never occurred to me to question the dark miracle that transformed love into harshness and bitterness. Yet I was unable to accept the possibility that the first heat of love could be transformed into something positive that was actually deeper and more meaningful than the heat of fresh passion. All I could believe in was the power of this passion and the fear that when it cooled I would be left with something lesser and bitter.
> 
> But there is positive transformation as well. Like negative transformation, it results from a slow accretion of little things. But instead of death by a thousand blows, it is growth by a thousand touches of love. Two histories intermingle. Two separate beings, two separate presences, two separate consciousness come together and share a view of life that passes before them. They remain separate, but they also become one.
> 
> There is an expansion of awareness, not a closure and a constriction, as I had once feared. This is not to say that there is no tension and there are no traps. Tension and traps are part of every choice of life, from celibate to monogamous to having multiple lovers.
> 
> Each choice contains within it the lingering doubt that the road not taken somehow is more fruitful and exciting, and each becomes dulled to the richness that it alone contains. But only marriage allows life to deepen and expand and be leavened by the knowledge that two have chosen, against all odds, to become one.
> 
> Those who live together without marriage can know the pleasure of shared company, but there is a specific gravity in the marriage commitment that deepens that experience into something richer and more complex.
> 
> So do not fear marriage, just as you should not rush into it for the wrong reasons. It is an act of faith and it contains within it the power of transformation. If you believe in your heart that you have found someone with whom you are able to grow, if you have sufficient faith that you can resist the endless attraction of the road not taken and the partner not chosen, if you have the strength of heart to embrace the cycles and seasons that your love will experience, then you may be ready to seek the miracle that marriage offers. If not, then wait.


By Kent Nerburn from the book "Letters to My Son, A Father's Wisdom on Manhood, Women, Life, and Love." Published in New York by the New World Library, 1994.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have Sunday Brunch waiting for you when you rise to face this new and beautiful day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an excellent read. I especially liked the parts about laughter, positive transformation and an expansion of awareness. So very true, as is the final bit of advice -- "If not, then wait." Sadly, many do not wait and "rush in for the wrong reasons". I know that this is what I did in my first marriage. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for brunch. Just finished up SAP and have to get right to work on tomorrow. I have such a backlog of reader mail again that I will have to run some each day for a while to clean it all up.


----------



## ged

Thanks everyone for your kind words and sinc for the article on partners and marriage. I could see Gweneth and me in there though we didn't analyze each other much. I met her at a dance, she was 19 and I was 20. I saw that she was the prettiest girl there but she kept turning down guys for a dance so I thought there was no point in asking her then when the last dance was about to begin she was standing right alongside me. I thought, "Well, I've nothing to lose so I'll ask her." and to my amazement she accepted and when she let me walk her home I was elated. I told her that I would like to see her again but it would have to be after payday because I was broke and she said that was OK we could just go for a walk. I figured then she was a keeper and we were married a little over a year later - after I turned 21 and could draw $30 a month marriage allowance.

We had 4 children in 6 years before the "pill". We had our share of arguments but nothing serious and we always seemed to patch things up before we went to sleep at night. In later years after I was retired, we seemed to get closer than ever and sometimes seemed to think as one person. We enjoyed each others company and would rather do things together than with friends.

The last 6 months have been dreadful. She was undergoing chemo therapy for ovarian cancer when she had a severe stroke after the second treatment. Chemo then had to be stopped so her cancer did not get knocked down very much. She had already had breast cancer twice and we knew that it would be a short time before cancer killed her. Anyhow, we tried to make the best of the time we had and even had Simon and Garfunkel tickets but their show was canceled. We got her an Access a Bus pass but she only got to use it once. I was with her every day from breakfast until after supper so it was almost like being home. She was put in the palliative care room about the end of June and then I stayed with her at night as well.

I feel a bit guilty that I felt worse and was more depressed in Feb than I am now because it seems like she died then. Anyhow, I'll get through it with help from family and friends. She couldn't sleep for long so would get up in the middle of the night and cook while listening to her audio books. I swear that when I woke up about 3 this morning I smelled her chocolate chip cookies. She would know that that would get my attention.

Thanks for listening, everyone, it helps.


----------



## SINC

Glad we made your road a tad easier ged. We all have time to listen to anyone here.


----------



## friend

Ged: Thanks for sharing. What a wonderful, but of course also sad story.
In the end ye did get all those years together and also the joy of children.
What a treasure for you now to have when you are alone with you thoughts.
Hang in there lad, and know that we are, as Rp said, here or on the other side 
of a PM if you need to talk.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Ged and all. 

Been down fixing space in the cellar, and it was so hot there and so dreary.
Now I will try to pack a few boxes, but first a cup of Java with the neighbor.
After stuffing him with fat, heavy dishes it seem as if he has gain some weight.
He need that, if he is to have the back surgery he so sorely must go through.
...............
Kamál 8 / August 8

_As to spiritual happiness, this is the true basis of
the life of man, for life is created for happiness, not
for sorrow; for pleasure, not for grief. Happiness is
life; sorrow is death. Spiritual happiness is life eternal.
'Abdu'l-Bahá
_


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don and GED, and good afternoon Caman: Wet here today but the hot weather will return later this week.

Don I bet you smiled when you saw that "a lot" was one of the most commonly misspelled words, but you knew that. Frankly I was shocked that antidisestablishmentarianism didn't make the list, I know I see it all the time............


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Frankly I was shocked that antidisestablishmentarianism didn't make the list, I know I see it all the time............


.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Caman and Rp.

"I told her that I would like to see her again but it would have to be after payday because I was broke and she said that was OK we could just go for a walk. I figured then she was a keeper and we were married a little over a year later - after I turned 21 and could draw $30 a month marriage allowance." When ged wrote this, I recall something Deborah sent to me. Hope it helps a bit, ged.

"TO A KEEPER!
One day a mother died.
And on that clear, cold morning,
in the warmth of her bedroom,
the daughter was struck with
the pain of learning that sometimes
there isn't any more.

No more hugs,
no more lucky moments to celebrate together,
no more phone calls just to chat,
No more "just one minute."

Sometimes, what we care about the most goes away.
never to return before we can say good-bye,
Say "I Love You."

So while we have it . . it's best we love it . .
And care for it and fix it when it's broken
and take good care of it when it's sick.

This is true for marriage .... and friendships ...

And children with bad report cards;
And dogs with bad hips;
And aging parents and grandparents
We keep them because they are worth it,
Because we cherish them!

Some things we keep --
like a best friend who moved away
or a classmate we grew up with.
There are just some things that
make us happy, No matter what.

Life is important,
and so are the people we know .
And so, we keep them close!

Thank you very much
For being a special part of MY Life!
YOU ARE AKEEPER!" 

This sounds like what you and Gweneth shared, ged. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Ola Amigos from Barcelona! Weather is still nice and hot. Saw the Sagria Familia church today. Wow!


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Ola Amigos from Barcelona! Weather is still nice and hot. Saw the Sagria Familia church today. Wow!


Hi Kim. I'm glad you are enjoying yourself. 

It's a wonder isn't it, the church, and it wont be finished for decades.
Don't forget The Gaudi park and some of the building he is the architect of.
And of the Miró and Picasso museum. Wonderful stuff. A must. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## friend

Good morning/evening Sonal.
How are today? All well I hope.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Hi Kim. I'm glad you are enjoying yourself.
> 
> It's a wonder isn't it, the church, and it wont be finished for decades.
> Don't forget The Gaudi park and some of the building he is the architect of.
> And of the Miró and Picasso museum. Wonderful stuff. A must. :clap:


Gaudi park done, Picasso museum on the list for tomorrow, thanks.

I was very happy to be allowed to photograph the park as well as the Sagria Familia.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Gaudi park done, Picasso museum on the list for tomorrow, thanks.
> 
> I was very happy to be allowed to photograph the park as well as the Sagria Familia.


Do I feel a travelogue coming to SAP?


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Gaudi park done, Picasso museum on the list for tomorrow, thanks.
> 
> I was very happy to be allowed to photograph the park as well as the Sagria Familia.


And you must see the Moró museum too.
It's brilliant. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Do I feel a travelogue coming to SAP?


Ah, that would be cool.
Yeah, do that Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim and Sonal. Just in time for 4PM tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## friend

I'll have a cuppa, thanks. 

I found a book by Daniil Kharms.
Wonderful stuff, so I brought out my own poetry written in Swedish
and read some for Dylan from us both. Dylan said he clearly could
hear the similarities between our work. Bright boy that one.
I really must finish the Swedish poetry compilation and then
translate it into English so I can publish both.
Loooong overdue project. I'll get on it ASAP in Bellevue. 

Here is one of Kharms poems from Blue notebook No. 10

There was a red-headed man who had no eyes and ears. He had no hair, 
so he was called red-headed only conditionally.
He could not speak, since he did not have a mouth. He also had no nose.
He did not have even arms and legs. And he had no stomach, and he had no spine, 
and he had no backbone, and he had no innards.
He had nothing! So it is not clear whom are we speaking about.
And it would be better if we do not speak about him anymore.


----------



## friend

Here's a picture of Cork's hurling team, in red, playing Kilkenny.
(Cork's goal keeper in white)
The sticks they play with are called a camán.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim and Sonal. Just in time for 4PM tea. Anyone interested?


Always Marc, thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Here's a picture of Cork's hurling team, in red, playing Kilkenny.
> (Cork's goal keeper in white)
> The sticks they play with are called a camán.


Caman, I "played" hurling for about 5 minutes once when I first came here to Memorial. I was not cut out for such sports.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Always Marc, thank you.


Excellent. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, I "played" hurling for about 5 minutes once when I first came here to Memorial. I was not cut out for such sports.


Me neither. It's not a sport. It's a dressed up riot with spectators.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, I "played" hurling for about 5 minutes once when I first came here to Memorial. I was not cut out for such sports.


Hi Marc, I did some hurling once, but that was after 12 beer and two pizzas.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Me neither. It's not a sport. It's a dressed up riot with spectators.


Yes, sort of like rugby, which I lasted even less time playing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I did some hurling once, but that was after 12 beer and two pizzas.


It's an interesting sport, and I was in good physical condition back in 1977. Still, we had our beer and pizza after the match. Then, there was the time I tried to learn cricket with a group of grad students from India. That was a joke.


----------



## Ena

Marc, thanks for the fresh tea. Lemon ring was a lovely touch on this warm day.

Great day here after the fog and rain yesterday. Rain barrel is full so that makes me happy. Small thing and all that 

Got an email from my second boyfriend after a loooong number of years. Hard to believe so much time has gone by. Will try not to write a novel in reply


----------



## friend

Too late again.
Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Marc, thanks for the fresh tea. Lemon ring was a lovely touch on this warm day.
> 
> Great day here after the fog and rain yesterday. Rain barrel is full so that makes me happy. Small thing and all that
> 
> Got an email from my second boyfriend after a loooong number of years. Hard to believe so much time has gone by. Will try not to write a novel in reply


Evening, Ann. What a nice surprise re that "out of the blue" contact with a long lost love.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Too late again.
> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. I shall be following you soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Night everyone else.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine for a fine Monday morning breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I'm up and shiny as per instructions. Off to work I go now as today's issue of SAP is done.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: warm today with a chance of T-bangers later. Don I enjoyed the cartoons in SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Rp.

Rp, any word re the interviews???


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I am supposed to find out this week. I'm thinking I might get the yea/ney today. How are things on your end ... everything moved back from the renovations? I hate that aspect of renovating, it is such a hassle. But so is moving, I can feel for Caman on this. When Gail and I were first married I worked for a bank and we moved 7 times in 3 years ... talk about living in a suitcase. No fun, but fun.


----------



## SINC

Yep Rp, I know all about moving. Basement suite in Swift Current 1965 when we first married, then rented house in 1967, then moved to a second story suite in Grande Prairie in 1969, then a rented house in Wallaceburg, ON in 1970 followed by a move to a two bedroom apartment in 1971 for 30 days while we waited for a three bedroom unit across the city and moved in there in fall 1971. Bought a house and moved in 1976. Transferred to Kenora, ON in 1977 and bought house there. Back to Grande Prairie to a home we purchased in 1980 and on to Fort McMurray to a rented house in 1982. Then to an apartment in Edmonton in 1987 and finally to our present home in 1988.

There were times we didn't get all the boxes unpacked before we left again.

And that doesn't count the four times I moved when single within Swift Current itself, nor the four times I moved with my parents before that. Toss in a move to Atikokan, ON in 1964 and back to Swift Current and that's 22 moves in total if my math is correct, an average of once every three years of my life..


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I am supposed to find out this week. I'm thinking I might get the yea/ney today. How are things on your end ... everything moved back from the renovations? I hate that aspect of renovating, it is such a hassle. But so is moving, I can feel for Caman on this. When Gail and I were first married I worked for a bank and we moved 7 times in 3 years ... talk about living in a suitcase. No fun, but fun.


Good luck, Rp. I shall let you know if they call me re a reference. 
Today is the last day for the contractors to be here inside the house, other than a countertop that is delayed in Montreal and won't be here for a week or so. We are going to have to spend the next few weeks getting everything put away. My wife said, and I quote, "No more renos!!!". Keep in mind that it was she who wanted all of this done in the kitchen, which started in early May and is still not fully complete. Such is Life.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Rp. I shall let you know if they call me re a reference.
> Today is the last day for the contractors to be here inside the house, other than a countertop that is delayed in Montreal and won't be here for a week or so. We are going to have to spend the next few weeks getting everything put away. My wife said, and I quote, "No more renos!!!". Keep in mind that it was she who wanted all of this done in the kitchen, which started in early May and is still not fully complete. Such is Life.


Yes, but when it is all done and the dust has settled, you will wonder in a week what all the fuss was about... 
It will truly go from being a nightmare experience to 'so glad we did this'
And the memories will bring up some laughable instances.... (not now , but they will come... ) :lmao:

So glad the light at the end of the tunnel is getting brighter... !


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes, but when it is all done and the dust has settled, you will wonder in a week what all the fuss was about...
> It will truly go from being a nightmare experience to 'so glad we did this'
> And the memories will bring up some laughable instances.... (not now , but they will come... ) :lmao:
> 
> So glad the light at the end of the tunnel is getting brighter... !


All too true, Leslie. My wife estimates that when our real estate agent comes in around Labor Day, once all is completed and put away, that the house will be valued at over $500,000. I find this hard to believe, but a home a few blocks from us, at half the size, sold for over $300,000. We shall see. 

So, how are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> All too true, Leslie. My wife estimates that when our real estate agent comes in around Labor Day, once all is completed and put away, that the house will be valued at over $500,000. I find this hard to believe, but a home a few blocks from us, at half the size, sold for over $300,000. We shall see.
> 
> So, how are you this fine sunny day?


The true reward comes from your personal enjoyment. I do suspect the reno pains will be more than adequately compensated in this area alone.

Fashions even in kitchens come and go. So unless you are selling in the very near future the increased home value will do little but increase your maximum possible debt load and of course your property taxes.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> All too true, Leslie. My wife estimates that when our real estate agent comes in around Labor Day, once all is completed and put away, that the house will be valued at over $500,000. I find this hard to believe, but a home a few blocks from us, at half the size, sold for over $300,000. We shall see.
> 
> So, how are you this fine sunny day?


Thanks Marc, I am just fine so far... doing a design that I have been working on for a couple of weeks, looks like my re-doing moments are all but over, this need for it to be perfect keeps sending me back for the smallest thing, all the while knowing the customer will never see or appreciate the 'details'... but that is where God is, I believe... 

So I will continue to make it as perfect in my eye as possible... 


You sound like you are having a grand day there on the Rock!! Good for you.. BBQ tonight I imagine?? may as well take advantage of the fine weather... we know what comes after it is gone..XX) :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks Marc, I am just fine so far... doing a design that I have been working on for a couple of weeks, looks like my re-doing moments are all but over, this need for it to be perfect keeps sending me back for the smallest thing, all the while knowing the customer will never see or appreciate the 'details'... but that is where God is, I believe...
> 
> So I will continue to make it as perfect in my eye as possible...
> 
> 
> You sound like you are having a grand day there on the Rock!! Good for you.. BBQ tonight I imagine?? may as well take advantage of the fine weather... we know what comes after it is gone..XX) :lmao:


Glad to hear that all goes well, "so far". Bonne chance, mon amie.

Yes, it was a grand day here in St.John's. Deborah has some fresh fish on the BBQ as we speak, and we shall be able to eat outside, as it is 23C with a calm ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The true reward comes from your personal enjoyment. I do suspect the reno pains will be more than adequately compensated in this area alone.
> 
> Fashions even in kitchens come and go. So unless you are selling in the very near future the increased home value will do little but increase your maximum possible debt load and of course your property taxes.


Luckily, this is not the case in this area of St. John's. The mortgage is finalized in May, and the increase in housing prices here are far more than the cost of the line of credit. So, it is a positive investment in that sense.

Actually, the "true reward" comes when the house is certified as being suitable for being a foster home, and we are then able to become foster parents sometime in Sept. This is why we started the renos in the first place. Thus, we invest in the house and will someday realize a financial gain, but the "pay back" to society comes next month when we can provide a warm, safe and loving home environment to a child in need. We have so much that it is time we gave some back to those in need, and what better way than to help a child. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Buenos Noches from hot and humid Barcelona.

Had dinner at a harbor front cafe and watched the gypsy vendors ply their wares while keeping on the watch for police. It's amazing how fast they can move shop whenever a police car or person comes near. Minutes later, they are back in business.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Buenos Noches from hot and humid Barcelona.
> 
> Had dinner at a harbor front cafe and watched the gypsy vendors ply their wares while keeping on the watch for police. It's amazing how fast they can move shop whenever a police car or person comes near. Minutes later, they are back in business.


:clap::clap: sounds like you are having too much fun!! would be nice if you could get a Gypsy reading, (if indeed they are real Gypsies, ) anyhow, it sounds wonderful and exciting!! 
Good for you!! (too bad it is hot and humid, that isn't in the game plan...) How is Kacey enjoying this adventure? Is she still playing tour guide and interpreter??


----------



## friend

Hi all. 
Just logging in to say good night.

I was at the physio therapist today and she though I'm
making progress. But I still have to step up the exercises a bit. 
Aiofe and Liam are back in playschool from today for two weeks, 
so I have some more time to pack and stuff.

Until tomorrow me friends. 
...................
Kamál 9 / August 9

_Know, verily, that the soul is a sign of God, a heavenly
gem whose reality the most learned of men hath failed
to grasp, and whose mystery no mind, however acute,
can ever hope to unravel.
'Abdu'l-Bahá

Question: What is the condition of the souls of children
who die before birth or while they are very young?
Answer: 'Abdu'l-Bahá says, "These infants are under 
the shadow of the favor of God... and the Eye of
Compassion will be turned upon them."_


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

Hi Marc, the dust is finally settled! Do you have to wait for the counter to arrive and be installed before you contact the authorities for the certification? 

BTW Marc, something just dawned on me about your and Deb's admirable fostering aspirations. They were wonderful foster parents just as I envision that you both will be. :clap::clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Rp! How are you? I hope you get the job! If you do get hired, do you think you will miss the summers and winters in Southern Ontario? As Marc says, we shall see won't we?

I'm heading to Oshawa this week to visit my family. My mom is in the hospital recovering from a perforated bowel and is at this moment according to my dad tripping and thinking that she is Endora! I wonder if she called my dad DumDum? :lmao:

I'm leaving by Via train to Oshawa on Thursday and have managed to snag a deeply discounted ticket of only $226 including tax one way. The return date is open as I'm not sure when I'm returning. I don't envision myself staying beyond 7 days. 

Hi ya Leslie! How's our sunny shine shang gang member today?

Hi Caman! Love your poems/lyrics/stories as usual. Keep them flowing!

Hi Kim! Wow it sounds like you are having an adventure of a lifetime!

Hi Sonal, how's the business? 

Hey you curmudgeonly man, what's up?

How's everybody else? I'm missing somebody there? Oh, how's Diane and Jeanne nowadays?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Buenos Noches from hot and humid Barcelona.
> 
> Had dinner at a harbor front cafe and watched the gypsy vendors ply their wares while keeping on the watch for police. It's amazing how fast they can move shop whenever a police car or person comes near. Minutes later, they are back in business.


Hola, Kim. Sounds like a grand trip. Keep us up to date with your latest exploits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. That is good news from the physio. Won't be long now ............. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Hi Marc, the dust is finally settled! Do you have to wait for the counter to arrive and be installed before you contact the authorities for the certification?
> 
> BTW Marc, something just dawned on me about your and Deb's admirable fostering aspirations. They were wonderful foster parents just as I envision that you both will be. :clap::clap:
> 
> View attachment 15628


Evening, Sharon. Yes, the whole house has to be in order before it can be certified. Still, it is for the safety of the child.

Thanks for the compliments. I shall pass them on to Deborah. Actually, the Kents who took in Superman were Jewish. They were formerly the Kentbergs, and when Superman took off to fly, he would exclaim "Up ... up .... and oy vey!!!"


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, the "true reward" comes when the house is certified as being suitable for being a foster home, and we are then able to become foster parents sometime in Sept. This is why we started the renos in the first place. Thus, we invest in the house and will someday realize a financial gain, but the "pay back" to society comes next month when we can provide a warm, safe and loving home environment to a child in need. We have so much that it is time we gave some back to those in need, and what better way than to help a child. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


Then it is certainly worth the time and energy you have devoted.


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Rp! How are you? I hope you get the job! If you do get hired, do you think you will miss the summers and winters in Southern Ontario? As Marc says, we shall see won't we?
> 
> I'm heading to Oshawa this week to visit my family. My mom is in the hospital recovering from a perforated bowel and is at this moment according to my dad tripping and thinking that she is Endora! I wonder if she called my dad DumDum? :lmao:
> 
> I'm leaving by Via train to Oshawa on Thursday and have managed to snag a deeply discounted ticket of only $226 including tax one way. The return date is open as I'm not sure when I'm returning. I don't envision myself staying beyond 7 days.
> 
> Hi ya Leslie! How's our sunny shine shang gang member today?
> 
> ?


Hi there Sharon, sounds like a great deal on the train ticket... be sure to pack a lunch as meals are very expensive, if you can travel at night that is the best, take a pillow and snag an empty 2 seater, lift the center arm, and tuck your purse under the pillow and have a good sleep... eat before you embark and make some good something for brekkie... I used to carry 2 thermos bottles, 1 had milk, 1 has coffee, the containers had dry cereal with some sugar mixed in, I would just add milk and I had a breakfast... 
these are just thoughts if you don't want to fork out for maybe more than one meal, how long is the journey? I was 4 nights and 3 days going from Calgary to Montreal, 
that was awhile ago, but you got meals with the ticket... now I am not sure if meals are included or if they have gone the way of the airlines... 
Hopefully your mum is on the way to recovery and will have no setbacks, a perforated bowel is / can be a dangerous thing . I am sure all will be well however and you will be able to return home knowing she is just fine!! 
Keep us posted!!


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Hey you curmudgeonly man, what's up?
> 
> How's everybody else? I'm missing somebody there? Oh, how's Diane and Jeanne nowadays?


Hi Sharon,

I'm doing fine and thanks for asking. 

Have a great trip on that train. I'm jealous as I love to ride the train.

Still putting together the SAP page daily and just returned from a trip to SK. Likely we'll be off this week to Waterton Park and Writing On Stone Provincial Park as well.

Still awaiting my appointment with the specialist for what is likely a form of skin cancer on my nose. Nearly three months gone now on the waiting list and the appointment is a month from tomorrow on Sept. 10 at the University of Alberta hospital. Sigh, wait times are a real issue for us here.

Keep us posted on your Mom's progress. I'm sure she will be glad to see you. I still miss my Mom, but she's been gone since 1981.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in Canada's far east. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Rp! How are you? I hope you get the job! If you do get hired, do you think you will miss the summers and winters in Southern Ontario? As Marc says, we shall see won't we?
> 
> I'm heading to Oshawa this week to visit my family. My mom is in the hospital recovering from a perforated bowel and is at this moment according to my dad tripping and thinking that she is Endora! I wonder if she called my dad DumDum? :lmao:
> 
> Hi Sharon. Hope you have a great trip and that all goes well with your Mom. Not sure about the weather up north yet, but I won't worry about that until I get the job.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Welcome to our New Moon Breakfast this morning. All of your favorites shall be served to you in bed ............. and I will write a doctor's note excusing you from work. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a safe trip, Rp. Sorry to hear about your mom. Hope she is better soon. Endora from Bewitched?


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Rp: Sorry to hear about your mother. 
I hope for a speedy recovery. 
That is what I almost got last year. Nasty business indeed.

Been down in the cellar for 3,5 hours. Slow progress, a steady one.
Going in a few minutes to Aiofe's playschool for the finishing talk 
on her progress. She has come so far in 2 years. 
A very good job by them has been done and of herself too. :clap:
.............
Kamál 10 / August 10

_O Son of Spirit!
There is no peace for thee save by renouncing
thyself and turning unto Me; for it behoveth thee to
glory in My name, not in thine own; to put thy trust
in Me and not in thyself, since I desire to be loved
alone and above all that is.
Bahá'u'lláh

Trust in the Lord with all thine heart; and lean not
unto thine own understanding.
Proverbs 3:5_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I shall be down in our basement today as well trying to bring things back down and put back into place. What a job.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Time for me to get to work.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don ...... Morning, Sonal. How are you both today?


----------



## Sonal

I'm well, Marc, how are you?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Have a safe trip, Rp. Sorry to hear about your mom. Hope she is better soon. Endora from Bewitched?


Hi Marc! She's actually my mother. Yes it's from Bewitched. It was one of my fave shows from back then when I was a kid. Mom must have watched it too and she had apparently identified with Endora! hahaha.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

Thanks for the tips Leslie. I'll bring munchies and books. It has been years since the last time I travelled by Via and I"m sure I'll have a great time. The train (The Ocean) will take just over one day and there's a one hour layover in Montreal where I'll be switching trains. 

I hear you Don about the potential skin lesion turning out to be cancer. Mom had it on her chin but it was successfully excised and no further treatments were required. I can't even see the scar but then again she's in her 80s and she has enough wrinkles to disguise it. 

As of today Mom is still recovering and no complications ie peritonitis so far. 

Later! I have tons of preparations to do here before I leave my hubby for a week! Hopefully he doesn't mess up the house in my absence! :lmao:

If things go well, I'll be visiting Vicki towards the end of my trip.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning Sonal! How's business? Any more cranky uncooperative tenants giving you fits? Hopefully they behave for the summer!


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, seems there is a lot going on already... 

Caman, so glad to her of the progress of your little one, any kind of 'going forward' is a gift in it'self... also glad to hear the basement is all but done...

Marc, good luck with the upstairs downstairs moving, you will find more that you don't really need now that the reno is complete... , but it will be all worth it when you can welcome a little girl or boy into your home, and I am sure it will be the first of a few if not many... depends how many stay and if it is older or an infant... 

Don glad to see you are refreshed and ready to work after your holiday, but aren't you off on another adventure? when does that one start?? 

Sonal, hope you day is filled with good things, and happy events... 

sharon, you will have to play Samantha to your mom's Endora!! you will have to get the nose twich down before you can do your magic however... 
When do you leave?? Or have you left already, one never knows in this land of portable
gear...


----------



## sharonmac09

macdoodle said:


> Morning All, seems there is a lot going on already...
> Sonal, hope you day is filled with good things, and happy events...
> 
> {snip}
> 
> sharon, you will have to play Samantha to your mom's Endora!! you will have to get the nose twich down before you can do your magic however...
> When do you leave?? Or have you left already, one never knows in this land of portable
> gear...


Hi ya Leslie, no I haven't left yet. I'm leaving Thursday noon for Truro for the 1:45 departure. I'm definitely looking forward to this train trip!

Twinkle, twinkle.... nope nose ain't working! I gotta practice some more!


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning Sonal! How's business? Any more cranky uncooperative tenants giving you fits? Hopefully they behave for the summer!


No, but yesterday I was talking to a prospective tenant's father (he's guaranteeing the lease.) Oh my goodness... first, he flipped out because we wanted a certified cheque or money order for her last month's rent deposit. Kept demanding to know why it was necessary, if the cheque bounces you just don't give them the apartment, blah, blah... so I told him, sure, I could do that, but then I lose 2 weeks during which I could show the apartment to someone else. 

I wasn't able to pull up a credit report on him without his SIN (sometimes i can and sometimes I can't) so I called him and asked him to provide it. He flipped out again, told me that when he guaranteed his son's apartment he didn't have to go through all this, he started freaking out about his credit (given his income, he's not in a position where this is going to adversely affect his credit)... I started giving him some options about how we could do this without a credit check, (letter of employment, etc) but no, those were not okay with him. Then he gave me a long lecture about how he wished people in my industry would get together so that a tenant moving out would have until noon to move out (instead of midnight) so that the next person could move in. Told him that would be great, except that the Residential Tenancies Act doesn't allow that, the previous tenant has the right to stay until midnight, my hands are tied. His response: well, how does the Residential Tenancies Act propose to deal with this?

I wished I had a good reason not to rent to his daughter, and I'm still wondering if this is going to come around and bite me...


----------



## sharonmac09

I hear you Sonal, I hear you. Most of our clients are great to do business with but there's an odd one that we wished that we hadn't. These people are very argumentative and never satisfied. Hindsight is a wonderful thing isn't it?


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> I hear you Sonal, I hear you. Most of our clients are great to do business with but there's an odd one that we wished that we hadn't. These people are very argumentative and never satisfied. Hindsight is a wonderful thing isn't it?


I checked with my super--the daughter seemed perfectly nice. And they wanted a short lease because she is a student, which I am willing to do, so even if it turns around to bite me, it shouldn't be for very long.

Still, you are right, some people are never happy unless they are arguing with someone.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> I checked with my super--the daughter seemed perfectly nice. And they wanted a short lease because she is a student, which I am willing to do, so even if it turns around to bite me, it shouldn't be for very long.
> 
> Still, you are right, some people are never happy unless they are arguing with someone.


Is it possible since it is a short term lease that he can pay for the first 3 mos, and a postdated cheque for the last 3mos, as for the moving in /out, just tell him they cannot move in before there is an inspection of the premises to be sure of any damage, and he can move in on (date) after 7:30 AM... something like that, I have gone with the manager after move outs, checked for damage, we write it down, and I was free to move in any time after that... 
Must be hard dealing with these type of people, makes you want to ask what they are hiding... 
Good luck, but if he doesn't want credit cheks tell him to pay it all up front, otherwise you will just do what you must according to the tenancy Laws...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm well, Marc, how are you?


Doing well, Sonal. I am helping Deborah clean up the mess we had to store in the living room, dining room and family room, when we had to clear out the kitchen, two bathrooms and one bedroom. I see the mother of all garage sales in our near future. 

I take a break by grading finals.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Marc! She's actually my mother. Yes it's from Bewitched. It was one of my fave shows from back then when I was a kid. Mom must have watched it too and she had apparently identified with Endora! hahaha.


Sorry for the mixup, Sharon. Right now, I am still trying to figure out where things go in this house.


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> Is it possible since it is a short term lease that he can pay for the first 3 mos, and a postdated cheque for the last 3mos, as for the moving in /out, just tell him they cannot move in before there is an inspection of the premises to be sure of any damage, and he can move in on (date) after 7:30 AM... something like that, I have gone with the manager after move outs, checked for damage, we write it down, and I was free to move in any time after that...
> Must be hard dealing with these type of people, makes you want to ask what they are hiding...
> Good luck, but if he doesn't want credit cheks tell him to pay it all up front, otherwise you will just do what you must according to the tenancy Laws...


I don't think he's hiding anything, it's more that he feels that he's going through more trouble than he thinks he ought to, and feels that we should be making things easier for him. Sorry, no, we aren't treating any different than anyone else. 

He didn't want to have to go to a bank and get a certified cheque, he just wanted to give me a regular one. He doesn't want the hassle of getting his daughter moved out of one place by the 31st and not being able to get into another place until the 1st; he wants to get in earlier. I can understand that, but I can't force the existing tenant to get out earlier, I can only hope that he chooses to go. He doesn't want to have to do anything extra to guarantee leases for his kids, but his kids are students with no income and no credit history, so what do you do? 

I gave him some options if he didn't want me to do a credit check, but he thought it would be too much hassle. In my experience, it isn't, but I wasn't going to argue with him.

His comment to me: you must deal with a lot of terrible people to have to ask for so much. Um, yes, welcome to my business....


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Doing well, Sonal. I am helping Deborah clean up the mess we had to store in the living room, dining room and family room, when we had to clear out the kitchen, two bathrooms and one bedroom. I see the mother of all garage sales in our near future.
> 
> I take a break by grading finals.


Ah, going from fun to fun, I see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Ah, going from fun to fun, I see.


Yes, but at least the end is in sight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, good luck with the upstairs downstairs moving, you will find more that you don't really need now that the reno is complete... , but it will be all worth it when you can welcome a little girl or boy into your home, and I am sure it will be the first of a few if not many... depends how many stay and if it is older or an infant..." All very true, Leslie. My wife is getting excited about the prospects of having an infant in the house. When she came into my life, Stephen was 8 and Shaina 11. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc, good luck with the upstairs downstairs moving, you will find more that you don't really need now that the reno is complete... , but it will be all worth it when you can welcome a little girl or boy into your home, and I am sure it will be the first of a few if not many... depends how many stay and if it is older or an infant..." All very true, Leslie. My wife is getting excited about the prospects of having an infant in the house. When she came into my life, Stephen was 8 and Shaina 11. We shall see.


Yes I am happy for you that a cherished dream can come true, it is hardest to foster an infant as they find homes quickly, but 3 year olds and up don't fare so well, but 3 - 4 is a good age, our plans to adopt a 3 year old multi racial child were scratched when it was discovered I was pregnant, a whole year of plans and papers etc... down the tubes, and we were only 2 weeks from getting her from the states, she was a Spanish/ American 3 year old girl... I am still disappointed that never went through... 

I am sure you will be ready to welcome your first little one, and this is the one that will be most special to you both... are you allowed to ask for a particular age or gender?? 
Just wondering... 

I am getting excited for you both, won't be long now, Caman will be in the US of A and you and Deborah will be expecting your first foster child, September will be lively here in the shang with all the 'firsts' for some of you... most exciting... :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes I am happy for you that a cherished dream can come true, it is hardest to foster an infant as they find homes quickly, but 3 year olds and up don't fare so well, but 3 - 4 is a good age, our plans to adopt a 3 year old multi racial child were scratched when it was discovered I was pregnant, a whole year of plans and papers etc... down the tubes, and we were only 2 weeks from getting her from the states, she was a Spanish/ American 3 year old girl... I am still disappointed that never went through...
> 
> I am sure you will be ready to welcome your first little one, and this is the one that will be most special to you both... are you allowed to ask for a particular age or gender??
> Just wondering...
> 
> I am getting excited for you both, won't be long now, Caman will be in the US of A and you and Deborah will be expecting your first foster child, September will be lively here in the shang with all the 'firsts' for some of you... most exciting... :love2:


Thanks you for the kind words, Leslie. Sadly, NL is the one province that forbids adoption of children over 3 years of age, unless it is arranged within a family. Since we are not on the adoption list, we are caregivers, providing a warm, safe and loving home environment for a child. My wife and I both agree that it will be hard to give up a child, but usually when they get to be about 5, not many people want to adopt that child. So, we could be the caregiver for an infant and then be the foster home for this child for a long time. We shall be asking for a child under a year of age. This is usually when they are in the early stages of going to foster homes prior to adoption. Still, some children are tied up in the legal system for years, and thus, a bit past their prime adoption age.

We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks you for the kind words, Leslie. Sadly, NL is the one province that forbids adoption of children over 3 years of age, unless it is arranged within a family. Since we are not on the adoption list, we are caregivers, providing a warm, safe and loving home environment for a child. My wife and I both agree that it will be hard to give up a child, but usually when they get to be about 5, not many people want to adopt that child. So, we could be the caregiver for an infant and then be the foster home for this child for a long time. We shall be asking for a child under a year of age. This is usually when they are in the early stages of going to foster homes prior to adoption. Still, some children are tied up in the legal system for years, and thus, a bit past their prime adoption age.
> 
> We shall see.


Yes, this is a sad circumstance, I do understand you will be foster parents, and these children do become part of your heart, the good thing about infants is you don't get too attached before you have to give them up... (you still get attached, but not to the same degree if you had that child for a couple of years, however that can happen with an infant, they just don't find suitable placement and the weeks become months and into years... I do know a couple this happened to, as it turned out she was with them right into college, they never adopted her and she had her name changed legally when she became 18 to her foster parents name... her parents were never found... 
So enjoy the gentle breezes and the quiet of the house to it's fullest right now, it won't be quiet for long... and there will be days when you will say
' I can't believe I opted for this!':lmao: But there you have it, and you will get on and be a great parent, and the few and far between moments when you wonder if you are cut out to do this, you will know in your heart there isn't anyone better.... 

Good luck, hope you get an infant since this is your wish... I'm getting excited for both of you!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"So enjoy the gentle breezes and the quiet of the house to it's fullest right now, it won't be quiet for long... and there will be days when you will say
' I can't believe I opted for this!' But there you have it, and you will get on and be a great parent, and the few and far between moments when you wonder if you are cut out to do this, you will know in your heart there isn't anyone better.... 

Good luck, hope you get an infant since this is your wish... I'm getting excited for both of you!! " Very true, Leslie. Thank you again for your kind thoughts. Just think, someday in the near future, I shall be posting pics of a child and not doxie pups. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. See you at the OtHD Breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you at peace with yourself this evening. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Marc, are you sure there are not privacy rules in effect preventing you from identifying the child and posting pics on the internet? I would think authorities might have some rules regarding a ward of the province being exposed that way.

Just a thought in case you had not considered such things.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Marc, are you sure there are not privacy rules in effect preventing you from identifying the child and posting pics on the internet? I would think authorities might have some rules regarding a ward of the province being exposed that way.
> 
> Just a thought in case you had not considered such things.


This is a good question Don, I had never thought of this, but if the child was not named (real name) as a Granddaughter / son ... it would make it less identifiable, however you do bring up a good point...


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. See you at the OtHD Breakfast.


Good night Marc, and Caman, you are probably already asleep! :yawn:

Sweet dreams... and also to those heading off to sleep soon... :yawn::yawn:


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> This is a good question Don, I had never thought of this, but if the child was not named (real name) as a Granddaughter / son ... it would make it less identifiable, however you do bring up a good point...


Leslie, I only raised the issue in case posting pics without checking would present a problem for Marc. We wouldn't want to see him in trouble early on in their quest to help children, would we?


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, I only raised the issue in case posting pics without checking would present a problem for Marc. We wouldn't want to see him in trouble early on in their quest to help children, would we?


Absolutely not, and I realize it was to protect Marc and Deborah, however I am sure the agency will have all the do's and don't written down, even if they don't give out the why's. 

Each child in the system come with their own set of rules, along with those of the bureaucracy, this I do know.

Sharing pictures was an interesting question that's all, I had never thought of it, and I am sure Marc and Deborah didn't either...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have our classic OtHD Breakfast ready when you are up and about this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an excellent question and I think that you are correct. I know that we can't identify the child, but I am not sure about posting pics of us on the internet. I have a feeling that it will not be allowed, but it is something that Deborah and I need to look into. Merci, mon ami, for the heads up.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad I was able to be of some help re those pics. Just waiting for SAP to upload as I had to make a change in the candidates column on the left which means 100% of the files have to be uploaded instead of the normal 40 or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Strange, but it is a question that never came up. We knew that we could never identify the child by his/her real last name, but the idea of pictures never came up. We shall see.

I find it interesting reading about the local issues and politics of SA on SAP. Many are similar to St.John's, but lately, due to expansion, we are starting to get some big city issues as well.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc & Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning Marc & Don.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you were right. Only with the permission of the social worker might be post any pics of a foster child. It will not be granted except for certain situations, such as if I was in the hospital and Deborah wanted to send me pics during my stay in the hospital.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


I'm well, Marc, how are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Mumble mumble mumble


Strong coffee coming up for Garett.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm well, Marc, how are you?


I am fine, Sonal. Getting set to go into grading mode of the reflective finals from the students in my two grad courses.


----------



## friend

Good evening/night me friends 

Busy, busy day.
Haven't been able to get up to date on what ye been up to, 
so I hope everyone is well. 
Done 5 hours of cellar duty and some progress is near.
Tomorrow it's early departure for Gothenburg, a 5,5 hour drive.
Then 3 hours at the doctor and then back to Stockholm.
The kids will have to eat in the car down so I will make it for 2 o'clock.
I will not exceed the speed limit, which means I have to keep rolling
with few stops. So I'll see ye when we get back. 

Good night all. 
.............
Kamál 11 / August 11

_Entrance into the Kingdom is through the love of
God, through detachment, through holiness and
chastity, through truthfulness, purity, steadfastness,
faithfulness, and the sacrifice of life.
'Abdu'l-Bahá

O Son of Light!
Forget all save Me and commune with My spirit.
This is of the essence of My command, therefore
turn unto it.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your doctor's visit, Caman. Hope you get some positive news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from hearing the Mozart Clarinet Quintet played by James Campbell who is considered by many to be Canada's pre-eminent clarinetist and wind soloist. What a moving piece, especially the first movement. Have a listen and imagine it live. 

YouTube - Mozart - Clarinet Quintet in A Major KV581 - Mov. 1/4


----------



## SINC

Yikes, better you than me Marc. I never attend live stuff like that. Just never could wrap my head around that kind of ordeal. I have to be outside with a big group to enjoy live entertainment like the Big Valley Jamboree. Classical? No way.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, better you than me Marc. I never attend live stuff like that. Just never could wrap my head around that kind of ordeal. I have to be outside with a big group to enjoy live entertainment like the Big Valley Jamboree. Classical? No way.


Listening to this piece played live is like being touched by God to enjoy a moment on this Earth. Here is a better clip of that movement.

YouTube - Mozart Clarinet Quintet In A , K 581 - 1 Allegro


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Listening to this piece played live is like being touched by God to enjoy a moment on this Earth. Here is a better clip of that movement.
> 
> YouTube - Mozart Clarinet Quintet In A , K 581 - 1 Allegro


Really beautiful, I am not a fan of Mozart, except for a few pieces, but I am a fan of the Clarinet, it is a very moving piece to be sure, this one was in the key of G I am to understand, and this is what gives it a more sombre flavour... very pleasant indeed... 

Having grown up on the classics it did give me an appreciation for all sorts of music, and instruments, I have to say the Alto Sax and the Clarinet are 2 of my favourites, and to be honest I love them most when engaged in Blues Jazz.... :love2:

However, I can imagine this being played live would be a soul touching experience, as so many live concerts in this genre can be... how lucky you were able to have that experience....


----------



## bryanc

Mozart is often denigrated for being so 'accessible', but I think, like the Beatles, Bach, or U2 or other ultra-popular composers/performers, there's a reason so many people like this stuff. 

And, with all due respect to Lennon/McCartney et al., I wouldn't be surprised if no one but anthropologists are listening to the Beatles in 300 years, but I think people will still be inspired by Mozart and the other classics.

I was fortunate to grow up listening to classical music. I now have an appreciation for almost everything (except Country, Rap and some of the more atonal/meandering Jazz), and I can respect good musicianship in any context.

Thanks for that link Marc, and I envy you your experience at that performance.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Really beautiful, I am not a fan of Mozart, except for a few pieces, but I am a fan of the Clarinet, it is a very moving piece to be sure, this one was in the key of G I am to understand, and this is what gives it a more sombre flavour... very pleasant indeed...
> 
> Having grown up on the classics it did give me an appreciation for all sorts of music, and instruments, I have to say the Alto Sax and the Clarinet are 2 of my favourites, and to be honest I love them most when engaged in Blues Jazz.... :love2:
> 
> However, I can imagine this being played live would be a soul touching experience, as so many live concerts in this genre can be... how lucky you were able to have that experience....


Very well said, Leslie. I have no musical aptitude to play music, but I appreciate fine music, especially when it is performed live. Campbell is a wizard with the clarinet. Yes, a very "soul touching experience".


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc said:


> Mozart is often denigrated for being so 'accessible', but I think, like the Beatles, Bach, or U2 or other ultra-popular composers/performers, there's a reason so many people like this stuff.
> 
> And, with all due respect to Lennon/McCartney et al., I wouldn't be surprised if no one but anthropologists are listening to the Beatles in 300 years, but I think people will still be inspired by Mozart and the other classics.
> 
> I was fortunate to grow up listening to classical music. I now have an appreciation for almost everything (except Country, Rap and some of the more atonal/meandering Jazz), and I can respect good musicianship in any context.
> 
> Thanks for that link Marc, and I envy you your experience at that performance.
> 
> Cheers



My pleasure, Bryan. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

And for anyone having trouble falling asleep ................

YouTube - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21 - Andante

YouTube - Johannes Brahms - Lullaby


----------



## Dr.G.

Or, for those who want to be inspired with a "little bit of night music" ............

YouTube - Mozart " Eine kleine Nachtmusik" Allegro

YouTube - Moonlight Sonata


----------



## bryanc

Dr.G. said:


> Or, for those who want to be inspired with a "little bit of night music"


Thanks Marc... I've been working on a student's thesis since early this morning, and it's now almost 1 am... that was a lovely way to distract me from the stresses of illiterate grad students and send me off to bed...

Bonsoir!


----------



## Sonal

Thank you for the music, Marc. It's lovely.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. We awoke to a wet day with light rain that is to continue all day. I spent the entire day yesterday mounting the VuQube satellite receiver on the top of the access ladder on the rear of the motor home, then rewiring it and re-programming it. It is a quick release type mount that allows me to remove it and set it on the ground under trees when they prohibit reception. 

Got SAP up early and now am off to finish up tomorrow. We were going to head out to Elk Island National Park today, but that will now depend on the amount of rain we get.


----------



## ged

Good morning everyone. Gwen's funeral service was very well done and it was good to get the support of friends and relatives. Her ashes are now with me and will be here until I join her and then we will be interred in Shelburne Co. The last 2 days were spent touching base with all the departments that have to be notified when a person dies.

This afternoon my daughter and I are going to the hospital to thank the staff for the excellent care they gave Gwen and that should be it.


----------



## SINC

Morning ged, nice to hear that things went well for you. Going to the hospital is a great thing to do. Too often in life we forget to thank those who's efforts on our behalf often go unnoticed. Good on you for doing so.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning ged. Glad the service went well. Yes, i agree with Don--I think going to thank the hospital staff is a great thing to do. I'm sure the staff will appreciate it.


----------



## Dr.G.

ged said:


> Good morning everyone. Gwen's funeral service was very well done and it was good to get the support of friends and relatives. Her ashes are now with me and will be here until I join her and then we will be interred in Shelburne Co. The last 2 days were spent touching base with all the departments that have to be notified when a person dies.
> 
> This afternoon my daughter and I are going to the hospital to thank the staff for the excellent care they gave Gwen and that should be it.


It was good to hear that the service went well, ged. It is good that you had support from family and friends. As well, thanking the staff at the hospital is a fine way to help bring some closure to this phase of your grieving. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thank you for the music, Marc. It's lovely.


I agree, Sonal. This sort of music inspires and brings a sense of fullness into one's life, even for one who cannot create such beauty. My mother used to say to me that "It's a good thing that you are able to teach well, because you certainly cannot sing, or dance, or play any sort of musical instrument."


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc said:


> Thanks Marc... I've been working on a student's thesis since early this morning, and it's now almost 1 am... that was a lovely way to distract me from the stresses of illiterate grad students and send me off to bed...
> 
> Bonsoir!


Glad to be of service, Bryan. I have finals to read, so this is helpful for me as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeah


Afternoon, Garett. I see you are in your Beatles mode today. How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

Good morning all, good afternoon Caman, busy here today.

ged, I would like to pass along my thoughts on visiting the hospital staff, and they are in line with everyone else. I think your going is a kind gesture. Taking the time to say thank you in your hour of need is a tremendous gift to the staff, one that they will greatly appreciate. Take care and drop in often.

bryanc I smiled at your comment on your "illiterate grad students"... you take a digital world and place that in the education system, limit open and free dialogue in the elementary and senior grades, and wonder why when they get to university they couldn't spell CAT if you give them the "C" and the "T" ..... we as educators reap what we sow I'm afraid.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all, good afternoon Caman, busy here today.
> 
> ged, I would like to pass along my thoughts on visiting the hospital staff, and they are in line with everyone else. I think your going is a kind gesture. Taking the time to say thank you in your hour of need is a tremendous gift to the staff, one that they will greatly appreciate. Take care and drop in often.
> 
> bryanc I smiled at your comment on your "illiterate grad students"... you take a digital world and place that in the education system, limit open and free dialogue in the elementary and senior grades, and wonder why when they get to university they couldn't spell CAT if you give them the "C" and the "T" ..... we as educators reap what we sow I'm afraid.....


Afternoon, Rp. Here at Memorial, we are getting an influx of excellent grad students from all over Canada. With tuition fees just about as low as anywhere in Canada, and rentals costing less than all major Canadian cities, students are coming here for their masters and doctoral programs. So, we are able to be picky as to whom we admit with so many applicants. Here in the Faculty of Education, which has about one in four of all grad students at Memorial, you are able to take whole programs online, or at least 75% of your program online. So, coming to MUN for a semester or two on-campus is reasonable.

Any word yet re the interview??????? Tomorrow is the 13th. Friday the 13th has always been a lucky day for me, in that back in May, Friday the 13th, 1977, I successfully defended my doctoral dissertation. I hope this Friday the 13th brings you as much luck. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Nothing yet Marc ... I'm guessing I didn't get it as the contract day is the 23rd of August, so I'm thinking the candidate has been selected and the others will be notified this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nothing yet Marc ... I'm guessing I didn't get it as the contract day is the 23rd of August, so I'm thinking the candidate has been selected and the others will be notified this week.


We shall see, Rp. We shall see. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Phew! I have just finished reading the last two weeks of posts in the Shang.. Lots going on I see.

Yes, we are back from our adventure. We had a fabulous time, enjoyed Portugal and Spain immensely. I have about 3000 images to sort through...Will probably weed 50% out first and then sort and organize the rest. 

I am exhausted now and completely messed up - time of day/body clock wise. Doing laundry, getting groceries and sorting mail trying to get back into my usual routine (if there ever was such a thing) as soon as possible. 

Happy Anniversary Marc and Deborah! I'm glad that the renos are complete and you are well on your way to accepting a new young one(s) into your lives. How thrilling. I'm sorry to say that I didn't see your request to Kacey to leave a stone at any monument until we had returned home. Next time, we will do this automatically. 

Caman - Glad to hear that the arm and move is progressing, albeit with some related challenges. Not long until we are all on the same continent!

Don - Glad to here your travels have been going well. Yes, there will likely be another travelogue complete with photos in the future. So many stories to tell.


Sharon- Happy Birthday (belated) Hope your train ride adventure is a good one. 

Leslie - Did you finish your design? Sounds like some special project - Would love to see a picture of the finished project if that's permitted. 

Sonal - Ohhhhh Yeah, Portuguese Egg Tarts - In Portugal! Awesome! I'm going to try to bake some myself here at home. I'm fairly sure they won't be the same.


----------



## friend

Evening all. 

Back from Gothenburg. Literary in the door after 11,5 hours driving.
When we came down to the surgery they had lost our booking. 
Te nurse had also forgotten to tell us to bring photos of us all and
the passports, but we solved that too.
After a bit of tweaking they managed to squeeze us in.
the doctor was really nice and we all passed the Embassy medical
with flying colours (blood red of course).
So now we only got the interview to do and we are home free.
Interview is on Tuesday the 17th of this.

Good night me friends. Talk to ye tomorrow. 
.....................
Kamál 12 / August 12

_The wisdom of prayer is this: That it causeth a
connection between the servant and the True One,
because in that state man with all heart and soul
turneth his face towards His Highness the Almighty,
seeking His association and desiring His love and
compassion.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## SINC

Welcome home Kim and glad your day went well Camán.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Happy Anniversary Marc and Deborah! I'm glad that the renos are complete and you are well on your way to accepting a new young one(s) into your lives. How thrilling. I'm sorry to say that I didn't see your request to Kacey to leave a stone at any monument until we had returned home. Next time, we will do this automatically. " No problem. Welcome home, Kim. Our anniversary was back in July, but thanks anyway. We meet our social worker tomorrow afternoon for yet another phase of the process of becoming foster parents. Went to get my finger prints taken once again this morning, so little by little, as we get the house in order and our file completed, we get a day closer to becoming foster parents. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Caman. Good luck on the 17th during your interview. Hopefully, all should go smoothly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hope to be up early enough to make our classic TGIF Breakfast. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Night everyone else.


----------



## SINC

Night anyone I missed.


----------



## SINC

And anyone else of course.


----------



## macdoodle

' Nite All, See you in the AM... pleasant dreams everyone...


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I see Kim's body clock is up and running at 5:00 a.m. this morning. SAP's up and now I am off to do tomorrows edition.

Check ou the long view of a bridge this morning.


----------



## KC4

Yup! I'm up! 
Hee heeee! Actually, I've been up since 3:40 something....Sheesh...
Good morning Don! 
and the rest of the Shang Gang! 
and anyone else I missed!
and everyone else too! 

SnoRRt!

Shall we cook breakfast yet Don? 

Got coffee going?

I'll throw some toast on.... and then start preparing breakfast.... it's not safe to cook in the raw.


----------



## KC4

Happy TGIF Breakfast Shang Gang!

I will be your short, order cook for the morning! 

Taking requests when anyone is ready.....the coffee, tea and juice are ready to go.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

Good Muffin Garett!

Healthy whole grain muffins chock full of fruit and nuts are coming up!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Kim, thanks for the toast and coffee, and now I shall have a TGIF Breakfast with everyone else as they rise to face the sunshine. Welcome home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Garett. How are you folks today?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone! 

Hi Kim you're back! How's the trip? Any funny stories you want to share?

I'm now on the connector train heading for Oshawa typing on my itouch. Free wifi in board! Woot!

Last night I was talking to a fellow passenger and he asked me where I'm from. I answered Nova scotia and asked him the same question. I couldn't understand him! Asked him repeatedly! Finally I mulled over the three syllables he gave me and ventured a guess... "Newfoundland"??? Yep he replied. Omg what a brogue this guy has! He's about 45 to 55 years old. 

Later!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. When I first came to St.John's, NL, over 33 years ago, I had never heard a real NL accent. Took me weeks to fully understand certain people I was meeting most days.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## KC4

Hi Sharon,

Trip was great - lots of tales to tell and photos to share...just starting to sort through them all (~3000) now. 

Hope your trip to Oshawa is pleasant. 

Now, for the amusement (hopefully) of all, I present Tuffy, the wonder-fish and face of my ehMac avatar...

We got him as a 1/2" long baby in Texas in 2004 but when we returned to Calgary in 2008, he was about 6 inches long (and 6 inches tall). We were afraid to take him with us as we feared he might not survive the long trip, customs and any delay that we might encounter. 

We sadly had to leave him behind for his own sake. We gave him to a friend of ours who likes and knows how to take care of pet fish and also lives in Texas. We keep in contact and he sends us photos and Tuffy stories every once in a while. For a fish, Tuffy has a lot of character. 

Just recently, he sent a video...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Tuffy, as usual, doesn't seem concerned about anything except why the other orange thing isn't giving him a shrimp snack.


----------



## sharonmac09

Boo hoo sniffle... I don't have flash on my iPod! Kim I can't watch the YouTube flash just HTML 5.


----------



## KC4

Sorry Sharon - it's the only format I have. It will have to wait until you return to your regular computer.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, Thanks for breakkie Kim... nice of you to get up so early... but I am guessing you had no choice... LOL!! Tomorrow you should be back to our time, and can sleep in!!
It will be great when you have some photos to share for sure... 
Loved the kitty trying to make friends with the fish!! :lmao:

Sharon, glad you are enjoying the train ride, and as for the Nfld. accent, iy sure can twist up your ears trying to figure it out, especially if they come from one of the out places, now that is a challenge, even the natives can't always understand them... no matter, I loves them all!! 

Glad to see you didn't have to make breakfast Marc , it's about time you got breakfast served to you for a change... 

Don you are up and running early, are you off on another adventure this weekend?? 

Caman, how are you managing with the move and the children so far, I hope the elbow isn't giving you too much grief... 

TTFN, check in later,it's chilly here this AM, but sunny!


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Gang, Here's one for you, it can be tried out this weekend.... mmmm!

2 Stews: Cheesecake In A Mug


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal and Leslie. How are you both today? Sunshine and 20C has me outside working in the garden.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Don you are up and running early, are you off on another adventure this weekend??


Nope, Leslie, too wet to bother.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal and Leslie. How are you both today? Sunshine and 20C has me outside working in the garden.


Bills and paperwork have me working inside in the office.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Bills and paperwork have me working inside in the office.


Sounds like someone could use some Sonal Special comes about 4PM. Interested?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like someone could use some Sonal Special comes about 4PM. Interested?


Absolutely interested, Marc. Thank you.

And while you are handing out favours.... I will likely need to take you up on the offer to write a reference letter for my MFA application in a few weeks. (Just giving my portfolio a good polishing these days.)


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal and Leslie. How are you both today? Sunshine and 20C has me outside working in the garden.


Just fine today Marc, have you got all the 'down' things 'up' and the' up' things moved into their proper places? any news on the counter?? you won't need it to make the cheesecake in a mug!! :lmao:




SINC said:


> Nope, Leslie, too wet to bother.


That's too bad, you seemed to be on a roll... (pardon the pun)
If it clears up where would you like to go next? Waterton is always pretty nice, but they have had a bit of the brunt of the bad weather that has gone through here, so that may not be an option... where was this island ? you spoke of, I am not sure I have ever heard of it...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Absolutely interested, Marc. Thank you.
> 
> And while you are handing out favours.... I will likely need to take you up on the offer to write a reference letter for my MFA application in a few weeks. (Just giving my portfolio a good polishing these days.)


No problem. Send me a PM and I shall send you my MUN email address and we can discuss the specifics.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Just fine today Marc, have you got all the 'down' things 'up' and the' up' things moved into their proper places? any news on the counter?? you won't need it to make the cheesecake in a mug!! " Not yet, Leslie. However, our social worker is willing to fast track us since they are in great need of foster homes for children under 9 months of age, which is the age for which we are requesting. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> That's too bad, you seemed to be on a roll... (pardon the pun)
> If it clears up where would you like to go next? Waterton is always pretty nice, but they have had a bit of the brunt of the bad weather that has gone through here, so that may not be an option... where was this island ? you spoke of, I am not sure I have ever heard of it...


Leslie, Elk Island is a national park about an hour east of Edmonton. We go there often:

Parks Canada - Elk Island National Park

Both Waterton and Writing On Stone parks are on our list to visit the last week of this month as well, so will be near your neighbourhood at some time on the way by.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all: Don and Marc I sent you some amazing chalk drawings. I couldn't get them up on the shang but I think you would like these for SAP Don.

It's our annual Buskers Nite here in Bowmanville that with a "taste of the town" so dinner will be a walking tour of the local eateries and such .... I'll try to snap some shots for you later if the weather holds out.


----------



## SINC

That would be great thanks Rp, I can always use pics.

Chalk drawings just arrived.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all: Don and Marc I sent you some amazing chalk drawings. I couldn't get them up on the shang but I think you would like these for SAP Don.
> 
> It's our annual Buskers Nite here in Bowmanville that with a "taste of the town" so dinner will be a walking tour of the local eateries and such .... I'll try to snap some shots for you later if the weather holds out.


Thanks, Rp, pics received. Off to another Mozart concert. Later, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, Elk Island is a national park about an hour east of Edmonton. We go there often:
> 
> Parks Canada - Elk Island National Park
> 
> Both Waterton and Writing On Stone parks are on our list to visit the last week of this month as well, so will be near your neighbourhood at some time on the way by.


Looks like a lovely park, I have a friend who loves to shoot wildlife (Camera only) I am not sure if she has been to this park or not... 
When you come down this way I will have orders out for some great weather... more rain today, surly it is coming to an end... 



Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Rp, pics received. Off to another Mozart concert. Later, mes amis.


Ahh, how delightful... I am jealous, live is so inspiring when it comes to classical music... lets you wander to a different place and time... Enjoy!!


----------



## friend

Good evening me friends. 

I hope ye are all well.
Fell asleep on the sofa and stopping by before going to bed.
I was to the physio therapist today and she is worried over
halted progress and is going to talk to the doctor that did
the surgery and get his opinion on what might be the problem.

Been very tired today from yesterdays ordeal, driving and all,
so I took the day off from packing and cellar fixing.
Work will resume tomorrow.

Good night all. See youse tomorrow so. 
.......................
Kamál 13 / August 13

_As to meditation....There are no set forms of
meditation prescribed in the teachings, no plan 
as such, for inner development. The friends are
urged-nay enjoined-to pray, and they also should
meditate, but the manner of doing the latter is left
entirely to the individual.
Shoghi Effendi_


----------



## macdoodle

Caman, I hope there is nothing wrong again with your elbow, sounds not too good, it should be well on the mend by now... hope they didn't make a mistake in the surgery, it can happen sadly, 
Take a well deserved rest, breathe deeply and hope the morrow brings higher spirits and good news! 
Rest well friend, and pleasant dreams... good night... :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Well, Marc may be trapped listening to more classical stuff, but myself and two friends are watching John Mayal's 70th birthday blues bash, much more in tune with my tastes.

They're rippin' it up and I am enjoying every minute, no make that second.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, sorry to hear of this setback. Hopefully, you shall take a turn for the better soon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ahh, how delightful... I am jealous, live is so inspiring when it comes to classical music... lets you wander to a different place and time... Enjoy!! " Yes, very well put, Leslie. After the concert, the main group of performers, board members of the Tuckamore Festival (my wife is vice-chair) and invited guest came over to our house for the reception. They had two violins and a cello, and just before they left performed for those of us who were left. I have never been so close to such a trio and was quite moved/inspired by the piece they played.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good to know you escaped with your eardrums intact, Marc. beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Ahh, how delightful... I am jealous, live is so inspiring when it comes to classical music... lets you wander to a different place and time... Enjoy!! " Yes, very well put, Leslie. After the concert, the main group of performers, board members of the Tuckamore Festival (my wife is vice-chair) and invited guest came over to our house for the reception. They had two violins and a cello, and just before they left performed for those of us who were left. I have never been so close to such a trio and was quite moved/inspired by the piece they played.


Wow weren't you the lucky duck!! Good to be married to friends in high places... :clap:
You will hear this ensemble of music when you wander into the rooms for many years to come, almost as if it were coming to you in a dream... delightful for you both...


----------



## bryanc

macdoodle said:


> You will hear this ensemble of music when you wander into the rooms for many years to come, almost as if it were coming to you in a dream... delightful for you both...


My parents had an indoor swimming pool, the housing of which had almost perfect "shoe box" acoustics (a happy architectural accident). On several occasions we had musical groups performing in there (while the audience floated in the pool or was otherwise situated around the building) but the most memorable to me was a string quartet who played Mozart and Haydn for us for almost 3 hours (we had the pool temperature cranked up to about 30˚C, but the outside temperature was about -30˚C, and every now and then someone would open the door to let some fresh air in, creating a delirious fog that fit the music beautifully). The only problem was the humidity and temperature caused the instruments (the cello and bass in particular) to go out of tune every 10 or 15 minutes, so they had to keep re-tuneing.

We had hired the quartet for a 3-hour gig, but they wound up staying all night, and, after refreshing themselves with a swim (one of them went outside for a roll in the snow first), they played some impromptu stuff that was also great. I'll never forget the beautiful tall long-haired red-head who played the bass cutting loose and playing the twelve-bar-blues in her bikini


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a unique Saturday morning breakfast when you arise to face this beautiful day. We shall call it out Mozart Special ............. treats from all over Europe shall greet you when you awaken. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good to know you escaped with your eardrums intact, Marc. beejacon


Yes, eardrums intact .......... heart and soul touched and filled with inspiration. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Wow weren't you the lucky duck!! Good to be married to friends in high places... :clap:
> You will hear this ensemble of music when you wander into the rooms for many years to come, almost as if it were coming to you in a dream... delightful for you both...


Yery true, Leslie. We have a good sound system, but to have a trio in your livingroom play is a totally different sound than a CD.


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc said:


> My parents had an indoor swimming pool, the housing of which had almost perfect "shoe box" acoustics (a happy architectural accident). On several occasions we had musical groups performing in there (while the audience floated in the pool or was otherwise situated around the building) but the most memorable to me was a string quartet who played Mozart and Haydn for us for almost 3 hours (we had the pool temperature cranked up to about 30˚C, but the outside temperature was about -30˚C, and every now and then someone would open the door to let some fresh air in, creating a delirious fog that fit the music beautifully). The only problem was the humidity and temperature caused the instruments (the cello and bass in particular) to go out of tune every 10 or 15 minutes, so they had to keep re-tuneing.
> 
> We had hired the quartet for a 3-hour gig, but they wound up staying all night, and, after refreshing themselves with a swim (one of them went outside for a roll in the snow first), they played some impromptu stuff that was also great. I'll never forget the beautiful tall long-haired red-head who played the bass cutting loose and playing the twelve-bar-blues in her bikini


What a unique experience, Bryan. Mozart and Haydn for us for almost 3 hours while you floated in a pool ............. yes, a unique experience indeed. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Glad you enjoyed the concert so much last night, Marc, and how lucky for the trio to accompany you home.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Don't mind classical music, not my first choice. I attended a concert on a boat .... it was okay but with so many sitting on the left and the orchestra on the right, you could say it had a definite Liszt to one side.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Back to words, there is an interesting bit for Marc and Rp both called, "Words You Didn't Know You Were Mispronouncing" on SAP this morning. Learned a thing or two myself when I read this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Glad you enjoyed the concert so much last night, Marc, and how lucky for the trio to accompany you home.


Very true, Sonal. It was a fine moment and a grand way to enjoy this sort of chamber music.

So, how are you this afternoon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Don't mind classical music, not my first choice. I attended a concert on a boat .... it was okay but with so many sitting on the left and the orchestra on the right, you could say it had a definite Liszt to one side.


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Franz Liszt would be pleased with your play on words, Rp. I can just see the two of you .......... floating down the Danube. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

bryanc said:


> My parents had an indoor swimming pool, the housing of which had almost perfect "shoe box" acoustics (a happy architectural accident). On several occasions we had musical groups performing in there (while the audience floated in the pool or was otherwise situated around the building) but the most memorable to me was a string quartet who played Mozart and Haydn for us for almost 3 hours (we had the pool temperature cranked up to about 30˚C, but the outside temperature was about -30˚C, and every now and then someone would open the door to let some fresh air in, creating a delirious fog that fit the music beautifully). The only problem was the humidity and temperature caused the instruments (the cello and bass in particular) to go out of tune every 10 or 15 minutes, so they had to keep re-tuneing.
> 
> We had hired the quartet for a 3-hour gig, but they wound up staying all night, and, after refreshing themselves with a swim (one of them went outside for a roll in the snow first), they played some impromptu stuff that was also great. I'll never forget the beautiful tall long-haired red-head who played the bass cutting loose and playing the twelve-bar-blues in her bikini



:lmao::lmao: What a wonderful story, and well told!! I got a kick out of the ending, I am guessing you remember this part more clearly than the rest, :love2: but then the rest of the story seems pretty clear also... I can just see the steam rising up, lending ambiance to the evening... what a wonderful memory to have... best write it down...


----------



## macdoodle

Here is something you may be interested in, a youngster who used Steve Jobs as his inspiration!

How a 16-yo Kid Made His First Million Dollars Following His Hero, Steve Jobs


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are the words of Craig Dorfman from his picture book "I Knew You Could- A Book for all the Stops in Your Life".

Different tracks wind around,
over, under and through,
So pick out the one 
that works best for you.
Though the track you start out on
will feel like “the one”,
You might take a few more before you are done.
And now, with your eyes on your new destination,
Start up your wheels and roll out of the station.

I wish I could show you the stops that you’ll visit,
But that isn’t my choice to make for you, is it ?
Instead, I can tell you some lessons and tales
That I’ve learned and relearned in my time on the rails.

Try to remember that the world is so wide,
Full of all kinds of people with their own trains to ride.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Here are the words of Craig Dorfman from his picture book "I Knew You Could- A Book for all the Stops in Your Life".
> 
> Different tracks wind around,
> over, under and through,
> So pick out the one
> that works best for you.
> Though the track you start out on
> will feel like “the one”,
> You might take a few more before you are done.
> And now, with your eyes on your new destination,
> Start up your wheels and roll out of the station.
> 
> I wish I could show you the stops that you’ll visit,
> But that isn’t my choice to make for you, is it ?
> Instead, I can tell you some lessons and tales
> That I’ve learned and relearned in my time on the rails.
> 
> Try to remember that the world is so wide,
> Full of all kinds of people with their own trains to ride.


:clap::clap: love it, I hadn't heard this before now, thanks for sharing... so very true!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the European breakfast Marc... That will be fabulous. I envy your experience with having the ensemble perform in your own home. What an immense privilege to enjoy. I love classical music as well. As Leslie and Bryan said, it really can be an ethereal experience. I also like the words from Craig Dorfman, thanks.

Don - off to check out SAP soon. Looking forward to reviewing the most frequently mispronounced words. 

Sonal - Good luck with your portfolio and application! Are you almost ready to go with it?

Rp - I see you are in fine form this morning. Hee hee... Wouldn't want you to be feeling Lisztless now, would we?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Sonal. It was a fine moment and a grand way to enjoy this sort of chamber music.
> 
> So, how are you this afternoon?


I am well. I need to drop by the Market sooner or later today, but otherwise I am enjoying the air conditioning. Am hoping to meet a friend of mine later for lunch, but she's a tricky person to make plans with--she has two children with disabilities, so it's not always easy for her to get out of the house. Still, my time is flexible, so hopefully we can work something out.

How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Kim, you have to watch yourself if you become Lisztless, it can get away on you so you better have a Handel on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: love it, I hadn't heard this before now, thanks for sharing... so very true!


I agree, Leslie. A student included it in a final sent to me.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon y'all! 

I'm sitting here in my dad's den surfing a bit on Windoze IE. Whoo what an experience on this browser! I'm definitely missing Safari! 

I've visited mom last night and it wasn't a very pleasant visit. Dad did warn me when I arrived about her mental faculties but it still was somewhat a shock. I definitely didn't expect this as I thought she was recovering bit by bit daily. She seems to have definitely suffered a mental setback. She was sharp as a tack prior to surgery and for the next couple of days afterwards even though she temporarily thought she was Endora. She is now very confused and seems to have diminished cognitive abilities. The medical staff is attributing this to the trauma of the surgery, the post surgical pain meds she had received and advance age. Temporary or permanent??? They don't know. 

Dad and I are taking turns and I'm going in this afternoon-I'm driving his car to the hospital in Ajax and thank goodness for the technology of GPS!

Alright ttyl. You'all have a nice day.

Sharon


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the European breakfast Marc... That will be fabulous. I envy your experience with having the ensemble perform in your own home. What an immense privilege to enjoy. I love classical music as well. As Leslie and Bryan said, it really can be an ethereal experience. I also like the words from Craig Dorfman, thanks." No problem, Kim. My pleasure. I have never experienced chamber music up close, other than sitting in the front row or a recital hall, which is not the same thing as sitting five feet from a cello. The living room still has the faint echo of their music. True heaven ................... 

So, how are you adjusting to being back in Canada?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I am well. I need to drop by the Market sooner or later today, but otherwise I am enjoying the air conditioning. Am hoping to meet a friend of mine later for lunch, but she's a tricky person to make plans with--she has two children with disabilities, so it's not always easy for her to get out of the house. Still, my time is flexible, so hopefully we can work something out.
> 
> How are you today?


I am fine, Sonal. Thank you for asking. Trying to divide my time to working in the garden on this fine sunny day, and grading finals. Gardening is winning out, in that I can grade tonight, but can't garden in the dark.

I can relate to your friend. When I was a single parent with Stephen, who was preschool age, and Shaina, who was profoundly disabled, but going anywhere was very limited.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Kim, you have to watch yourself if you become Lisztless, it can get away on you so you better have a Handel on it.


:lmao::clap::clap::clap: Bravo, Rp. Bravismo ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon y'all!
> 
> I'm sitting here in my dad's den surfing a bit on Windoze IE. Whoo what an experience on this browser! I'm definitely missing Safari!
> 
> I've visited mom last night and it wasn't a very pleasant visit. Dad did warn me when I arrived about her mental faculties but it still was somewhat a shock. I definitely didn't expect this as I thought she was recovering bit by bit daily. She seems to have definitely suffered a mental setback. She was sharp as a tack prior to surgery and for the next couple of days afterwards even though she temporarily thought she was Endora. She is now very confused and seems to have diminished cognitive abilities. The medical staff is attributing this to the trauma of the surgery, the post surgical pain meds she had received and advance age. Temporary or permanent??? They don't know.
> 
> Dad and I are taking turns and I'm going in this afternoon-I'm driving his car to the hospital in Ajax and thank goodness for the technology of GPS!
> 
> Alright ttyl. You'all have a nice day.
> 
> Sharon


Sorry to hear this, Sharon. Know that we are here for you if you need a sounding board. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Just got back from a concert by the students studying under tha masters at the Tuckamore Festival. Very interesting to see the passion they put into playing their selected pieces. Tomorrow is the last night of the festival. Sad, since on a per capita basis, this festival outdraws the Newfoundland Symphony Orchestra and brings classical music to more people throughout the city of St.John's with their free and purchased-ticket concerts.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, you have to watch yourself if you become Lisztless, it can get away on you so you better have a Handel on it.


Bach to your usual form, I see. Bravo!


sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon y'all!
> 
> I'm sitting here in my dad's den surfing a bit on Windoze IE. Whoo what an experience on this browser! I'm definitely missing Safari!
> 
> I've visited mom last night and it wasn't a very pleasant visit. Dad did warn me when I arrived about her mental faculties but it still was somewhat a shock. I definitely didn't expect this as I thought she was recovering bit by bit daily. She seems to have definitely suffered a mental setback. She was sharp as a tack prior to surgery and for the next couple of days afterwards even though she temporarily thought she was Endora. She is now very confused and seems to have diminished cognitive abilities. The medical staff is attributing this to the trauma of the surgery, the post surgical pain meds she had received and advance age. Temporary or permanent??? They don't know.
> 
> Dad and I are taking turns and I'm going in this afternoon-I'm driving his car to the hospital in Ajax and thank goodness for the technology of GPS!
> 
> Sharon


Eeesh, Sharon. I hope that your Mom's mental setback is only temporary. It was the same with my Mom in law after her surgery. She eventually returned to near her previous mental capacity. 



Dr.G. said:


> So, how are you adjusting to being back in Canada?


So far, so good, but still living a bit on Spanish time, thanks.



Dr.G. said:


> Gardening is winning out, in that I can grade tonight, but can't garden in the dark.


My neighbor did all the time. He had a beautiful vegetable and flower garden despite the fact he was completely blind. Small cacti were part of his garden. I asked him how he managed with them. His answer: "Very, very carefully."

Many times he would tend his garden at night because it was cooler.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Bach to your usual form, I see. Bravo!" Good one, Kim. Keep up the good work, for as the old saying goes, "If it ain't Baroque, don't fix it."


----------



## Dr.G.

Just past midnight here in St.John's, so it's a good time to call it a day. See you all at Sunday brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, time to rise and shine.

Half my work is done for the day. Now for part two.

Later . . .


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Don.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

Haven't been here much, work has been all consuming. Essentially I have no life working 10 hours day. Although I did get moved from the weld line to injection molding. A slightly easier job. Not as physical but I am still beat at the end of the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, Warren. Yep, 10 hour shifts can be killers. I recall many 10+ hour days myself. Too many.


----------



## MaxPower

It does take its toll on the body. To make matters worse, I finished off a project I had started yesterday, slugging a yard of 2" river rock. Everything hurts this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Sonal and Warren. For Sunday Brunch, we shall have a Warren Special, which is breakfast in bed .......... especially for Warren. So, relax mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks Marc. My wife has given me a day off today to do nothing.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks again for Sunday Brunch Marc - always appreciated. Can I get the Warren Special to go? I've already been up and about for a while. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. I'm getting back on Alberta time... WOOT!




MaxPower said:


> My wife has given me a day off today to do nothing.


OK Warren, sounds like you have until the end of the day to complete that. Good luck! 



No word from Caman lately... I hope all is well there.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Thanks Marc. My wife has given me a day off today to do nothing.


Well, then breakfast in bed will be a fine way to start your day to relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks again for Sunday Brunch Marc - always appreciated. Can I get the Warren Special to go? I've already been up and about for a while." Kim, the Warren Special is breakfast in bed, so go back to bed and relax. Snuggle up with a doxie or two and go back to sleep for awhile.


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> It does take its toll on the body. To make matters worse, I finished off a project I had started yesterday, slugging a yard of 2" river rock. Everything hurts this morning.


OUCH!! XX) Glad to see you have the day off, get out the horse lineament (yes,I am serious) my friend uses it all the time, says it is quite amazing... I haven't used it yet, but do have some on hand, (mild) Enjoy the rest. 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don, Sonal and Warren. For Sunday Brunch, we shall have a Warren Special, which is breakfast in bed .......... especially for Warren. So, relax mon ami.


Morning to all, if there is any breakfast left I will have some please, I have been up and running...  ( ok, walking fast...) this AM and have worked up an appetite... 
Might just dive into lunch as it seems to be mid day for me ....


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, we serve whenever and whatever ........... we aim to please here at the Cafe Chez Marc. Just got back from a picnic lunch at a local park. Nothing fancy, just my wife and I and no dogs ........ a rare situation.


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks Marc, How nice to have a picnic, do you ever brave the sand and rocks and go down to the beach?? (it's only romantic when you are courting... even then it's a stretch..:lmao


----------



## macdoodle

Hi there, I am sure all you guys in MacLand are able to answer this question for me, I have designs I want to put on a DVD and what I have will not fill up the whole thing, how do I program it so I can 'add' stuff later... is there a program I can get... (free is best) I had one on the PC but it doesn't work here, has Mac got such a thing built in?? 

Thanks for and help you can offer, I need to get some of these off my computer...


----------



## SINC

You don't need a program Leslie, you need to buy some DVD-RW disks, which stands for DVD Re-Writeable.

You keep a file on your computer and each time you add to the file, you overwrite the DVD-RW until you reach capacity. You can then burn to a regular DVD to save it permanently and re-use the DVD-RW to repeat the process. You can do this about two dozen times or more on each disk, depending on brand.

You can find DVD-RW at a Staples store, or likely at a Wal*Mart too.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks Marc, How nice to have a picnic, do you ever brave the sand and rocks and go down to the beach?? (it's only romantic when you are courting... even then it's a stretch..:lmao


Leslie, there are no beaches, in the traditional sense, in this area of NL. The glaciers took all the sand and topsoil out to sea. There are beach rocks of various sizes that have been rounded out over the years by the ocean waves. As well, the water of the North Atlantic is cold. So, we have real picnics in places that overlook the ocean. Here is one of our favorite spots.


----------



## friend

Good evening lads. 
I hope ye all are well today.
Sharon: Sorry to hear about your mother. Hope she get back to her own self soon.

I have had a busy day with over 5 hour in the cellar.
(it's actually more of a storage space on ground flour level, 
but, funny enough, everyone refer to it as the cellar)
It start getting near to the end, being over 50% past halfway done. 
When I look back at it, it will be one task that I never want to see again. 
Tomorrow I'm going with Ciarán to start the assessment to see if he had ADD or not.
He is OK with going there and that is half the battle won.
Then I have the annual ultra scan of my heart, so another busy day coming up.
...................
Kamál 15/August 15

_To attain eternal happiness one must suffer. He who
has reached the state of self-sacrific has true joy.
Temporal joy will vanish.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Good luck with all of your tests.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> You don't need a program Leslie, you need to buy some DVD-RW disks, which stands for DVD Re-Writeable.
> 
> You keep a file on your computer and each time you add to the file, you overwrite the DVD-RW until you reach capacity. You can then burn to a regular DVD to save it permanently and re-use the DVD-RW to repeat the process. You can do this about two dozen times or more on each disk, depending on brand.
> 
> You can find DVD-RW at a Staples store, or likely at a Wal*Mart too.


Thanks Don, I think I have some of those here, but not sure, most of them are -R
Will keep an eye out for the RW...



Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, there are no beaches, in the traditional sense, in this area of NL. The glaciers took all the sand and topsoil out to sea. There are beach rocks of various sizes that have been rounded out over the years by the ocean waves. As well, the water of the North Atlantic is cold. So, we have real picnics in places that overlook the ocean. Here is one of our favorite spots.


Well couldn't ask for more than that could you? So glad you are getting such a nice summer back there.... 

Caman glad you are getting things almost done, it is an awful chore... as for this ADD thing, it has been said that over half the kids diagnosed with it do not have it, and the pi;;s they give them don't help either, they who claim this say these children are in need of something to occupy their minds, challenges if you will, they are really quite intelligent and the 'system' is not challenging enough for them... 
But I am not a Dr. but just a thought to keep on the back burner... it is a terrible label to put on a child.... I know they do it all the time, but it's like saying you can't do this or that to a child, eventually they live down to your expectations... 
I hope the Dr does not discuss this condition in front of the child, it would do more harm than good, especially if they are wrong, or it is so mild it is more temporary than permanent... JMHO... 
Good luck to you both ... you will soon be on that plane!! :clap:


----------



## friend

Leslie: Thanks for you concern. 
I've already spoken quite a lot to Ciarán about it and thus taken the
edge of the stigma that otherwise can develop. We, the family, don't
find it to be a problem if he would be found to have it. We already
have Julie, who is 21, that has ADHD and she is doing so well in school
that the principal sent her a letter thanking her for her great effort for
the past year, saying that she was a credit to the school. We also don't
believe in medication for these condition.Also, I myself never lived as a disabled
with my hemophilia, so if he does have ADD it wont cripple us or him in anyway.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.
See ye tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just returned from the closing night of the Tuckamore Chamber Music Fesitval. Tonight was filled with works from Dvorak, Mozart, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Shostakovich and Beethoven. A true moment of sharing part of what makes us human.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Leslie: Thanks for you concern.
> I've already spoken quite a lot to Ciarán about it and thus taken the
> edge of the stigma that otherwise can develop. We, the family, don't
> find it to be a problem if he would be found to have it. We already
> have Julie, who is 21, that has ADHD and she is doing so well in school
> that the principal sent her a letter thanking her for her great effort for
> the past year, saying that she was a credit to the school. We also don't
> believe in medication for these condition.Also, I myself never lived as a disabled
> with my hemophilia, so if he does have ADD it wont cripple us or him in anyway.


:clap::clap: you sir are a credit to the human race!! and i am so happy to see how well julie is doing... it will give her the self confidence she needs to get on in the world... she is going with you to the states is she not?? 




Dr.G. said:


> Just returned from the closing night of the Tuckamore Chamber Music Fesitval. Tonight was filled with works from Dvorak, Mozart, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Shostakovich and Beethoven. A true moment of sharing part of what makes us human.


Marc! If I could take a photo right this moment you would see how 'green' I am!!:lmao:

I can only imagine the' ether planes' of tranquility you must have reached this evening... that I should miss such a thing... heartbreaking... ! 

I am so happy for you and Deborah that you have had such a wonderful week of music after all the renos and hammering that was going on... you both surely deserved it... 
(I am not green anymore, just happy for you):clap::clap::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: you sir are a credit to the human race!! and i am so happy to see how well julie is doing... it will give her the self confidence she needs to get on in the world... she is going with you to the states is she not??


I might be off base here, but I believe Julie is in the states with Caman's wife, is she not?


----------



## macdoodle

Actually, I have no idea... perhaps you are correct, still, it is good to see how well she is getting on...


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I might be off base here, but I believe Julie is in the states with Caman's wife, is she not?


Correct. 
Still, I don't mind if I'm considered a credit to the human race anyway. :lmao:

It does become somewhat confusing with so many children, even for us. 
Although Anna and I have been apart for most of the time we have
worked with the kids as if we were a family from the start, so we
go through all aspects of life for them already. It sure have helped
us and even the kids to feel the connection that need to be there 
inorder for us to become united. 

Ciarán did well at the assessment and made no trouble at all.
He will see them ones more on Wednesday and then we will both 
go there on Friday to get their review and conclusion. 
First they will talk to me and then with Ciarán.

My ultra sound went well and the primarily assessment of the doctor
was that the heart pumps well. I have the formal appointment with the
doctor on the 24th. Much to do before leaving and I lost a piece of my 
front tooth on the way home. More money to fork out.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, et all. Been working for an hour and SAP is up and running. You may enjoy some of the funny clips from the old Johnny Carson show on SAP this morning. Most of them are under a minute in length, but got me smiling, and also yearning for simpler times.

Have a good day all, I'm off to the web for more "stuff".


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Actually, I have no idea... perhaps you are correct, still, it is good to see how well she is getting on...


It sure is. 
We are very proud of her. She is making a good example for the kids.


----------



## friend

Good morning Leslie, Don and all.

I wish I could take the day of, but up and at them. 
........................
Kamál 16 / August 16

_O Son of Spirit!
Vaunt not thyself over the poor, for I lead him 
on his way and behold thee in the evil plight 
and confound thee for evermore.
Bahá'u'ulláh

He that have pity upon the poor lendeth unto the Lord; 
and that which he hath given will he pay him again.
Proverbs 19:17_


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Another road trip to Lacombe for me and Kacey today. Looks like decent driving weather.

Caman - Sorry to hear that another unexpected expense has put the bite on you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Had to go to a funeral this morning, and I see no one made breakfast. So, I shall make us all a special lunch. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, other than your tooth, that is good news on various fronts.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc! If I could take a photo right this moment you would see how 'green' I am!!

I can only imagine the' ether planes' of tranquility you must have reached this evening... that I should miss such a thing... heartbreaking... ! 

I am so happy for you and Deborah that you have had such a wonderful week of music after all the renos and hammering that was going on... you both surely deserved it... 
(I am not green anymore, just happy for you) " Merci, Leslie. So ends another Tuckamore Festival. My wife helped to get it off the ground 10 years ago, and it has become something very successful and a fine way to enjoy classical music for two weeks in the summer.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Marc--my condolences. Was the service for someone close?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Had to go to a funeral this morning, and I see no one made breakfast. So, I shall make us all a special lunch. Enjoy.


Morning all, Marc i am sorry your day had to begin like this, perhaps it was more a celebration of a life well lived, and much loved rather than a 'funeral'....

As for lunch, I will bring an offering of homemade bread and some miso soup... 
Green tea is also in the pot...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning all, Marc i am sorry your day had to begin like this, perhaps it was more a celebration of a life well lived, and much loved rather than a 'funeral'....
> 
> As for lunch, I will bring an offering of homemade bread and some miso soup...
> Green tea is also in the pot...


Thank you, Leslie. 

Lunch sounds great. I have to keep grading, so I shall take you up on your offer. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Had to go to a funeral this morning, and I see no one made breakfast. So, I shall make us all a special lunch. Enjoy.


Oh, I missed that. Sorry to hear that. 

Then again, it is a transition to a much better existence then the one
we have here, so I'm a firm believer that it is also a happy occasion.
Although, even as bahái's death leaves us stigmatized society wise
that we have not gotten to that state where it is safe to congratulate someone
on the departure of relative or a friend. Myself I give them my condolences,
but I also say that it is positive that they have gone to such a wonderful place.
I do it with great care and no one have yet taken offense, thank God.
I didn't cry when my mother passed away, since I am very happy for her being
so close to God now. I miss her physical presence, but I know I will see her one day.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh, I missed that. Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Then again, it is a transition to a much better existence then the one
> we have here, so I'm a firm believer that it is also a happy occasion.
> Although, even as bahái's death leaves us stigmatized society wise
> that we have not gotten to that state where it is safe to congratulate someone
> on the departure of relative or a friend. Myself I give them my condolences,
> but I also say that it is positive that they have gone to such a wonderful place.
> I do it with great care and no one have yet taken offense, thank God.
> I didn't cry when my mother passed away, since I am very happy for her being
> so close to God now. I miss her physical presence, but I know I will see her one day.


All too true, Caman. The person was ill and in pain, so, in a way, this passing was a blessing.


----------



## friend

Ye wont believe this! 

Meanwhile I was on the phone with a friend, trying to find the papers for tomorrow
at the same time, Hanna sez; Buy-see you tomorrow, I'm sleeping over at Victoria's. 
I was confused, as you sometimes are when you get interrupted doing two things at the same time and said when? She said; Not too late, and went. I hang up and then realized that we have the Embassy appointment tomorrow, so I called her. She wont come back home, but said she will get her friends ma to drop her off here at 6:45AM on her way to work. We are sposed to leave at 7:10AM to get there by 8:15AM.
I am really worried over this and so are Dylan and Siobhán.
I can't believe her attitude and her disobedience. She knew that she was playing
on me being absent minded at that particular moment. 
It is so....... Makes me speechless.


----------



## macdoodle

Caman. any way you can go and get her and return her to Victorias for a sleep over tomorrow night?? I would at least call the mum and hope she understands how important this meeting is... 

Gosh darn, kids, they can make you crazy sometimes... but all you can do is shake some sense into them in your mind... and then breathe it all away... 
I am certain all will get straightened out, if you would go and get her, you run the risk of even worse rebellion...XX)

perhaps talking to the mum and help her explain to Hanna that tonight is not the night for sleep over, it is tomorrow night, and perhaps she will send her home?? 

I would hope the mum will make sure she is on the doorstep good and early... !


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Caman. any way you can go and get her and return her to Victorias for a sleep over tomorrow night?? I would at least call the mum and hope she understands how important this meeting is...
> 
> Gosh darn, kids, they can make you crazy sometimes... but all you can do is shake some sense into them in your mind... and then breathe it all away...
> I am certain all will get straightened out, if you would go and get her, you run the risk of even worse rebellion...XX)
> 
> perhaps talking to the mum and help her explain to Hanna that tonight is not the night for sleep over, it is tomorrow night, and perhaps she will send her home??
> 
> I would hope the mum will make sure she is on the doorstep good and early... !


No, not possible. They live to far away. I did speak to her after posting
and she promised that she would be here on time.
Once they all are grown up and have moved out,
I will move to a secret location.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, Hanna is being irresponsible, but for your sake, let's hope her friend's mom will get her there on time. You might want to speak with the mom and tell her of the importnce of this appointment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Check out the cover of Canuckdogs.com ................. it's Gracie with her Saskatoon handler, Connie. 

Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online.

HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, Hanna is being irresponsible, but for your sake, let's hope her friend's mom will get her there on time. You might want to speak with the mom and tell her of the importnce of this appointment.


I hope so too. 
Well, now it's to late to call them, so Dylan suggested a prayer.
-It has worked fine before, he said. I agree. I go for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your prayers, Caman.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Check out the cover of Canuckdogs.com ................. it's Gracie with her Saskatoon handler, Connie.
> 
> Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online.
> 
> HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


MOST IMPRESSIVE!! :clap: what a great article, and I see she has got the American championship also... #9 overall is something to be most proud of... it is a tough climb!! 

Thanks so much for sharing, I know you are both very proud, and rightfully so... for those who are not aware of how these things work, it is a long road of 'genetics'/ pedigree checking' breeding,(sometimes out of the country, and the dam always goes to the sire...) and then all the shows and those expenses... it is wonderful to see it culminate in such a positive manner... :clap::clap::clap: Congratulations...


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> I hope so too.
> Well, now it's to late to call them, so Dylan suggested a prayer.
> -It has worked fine before, he said. I agree. I go for that.


Ahh yes, those prayers have been known to have created miracles... I shall join in if I may....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> MOST IMPRESSIVE!! :clap: what a great article, and I see she has got the American championship also... #9 overall is something to be most proud of... it is a tough climb!!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing, I know you are both very proud, and rightfully so... for those who are not aware of how these things work, it is a long road of 'genetics'/ pedigree checking' breeding,(sometimes out of the country, and the dam always goes to the sire...) and then all the shows and those expenses... it is wonderful to see it culminate in such a positive manner... :clap::clap::clap: Congratulations...


Yes, and this will be the end of her show career when she returns home next week. My wife will take her to a few shows here in NL, one in NS and to the Canadian Dachshund Speciality in TO comes October. Then, it's back to being a house dog ................. in a home with a foster child. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, Marc, I cannot find anything at this link that shows an article on Gracie. Must one click on another link within the site? The link supplied contains nothing that I can see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, Marc, I cannot find anything at this link that shows an article on Gracie. Must one click on another link within the site? The link supplied contains nothing that I can see.


Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online.

That is a picture of Grace on the front cover. No article, just the highlighted dog of the month. Click on the picture and it should take you to harbourdeep.com


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Good luck with your interviews tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well, and able to rejoin your Shang family soon. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online.
> 
> That is a picture of Grace on the front cover. No article, just the highlighted dog of the month. Click on the picture and it should take you to harbourdeep.com


Here is what I see, no pic, no link, no nothing:


----------



## Sonal

Don, here's what I see.


----------



## KC4

Hello Gang,

Caman - I hope your interview goes very well and that there are no troubles with regard to Hanna being there on time. 

Marc - Kudos on the great feature on Gracie! She looks great, as usual. I forwarded the link to my sister who will also be interested. She just got a new puppy this weekend. Another Weimaraner, that she is hoping to train for agility. Kacey and I were there most of the weekend.

The breeder brought the whole litter of puppies to visit which was a treat. The pups spent about 2 hours at my sister's house playing amongst themselves, Kacey and my sister's two older dogs. She said it helps the transition for the pup. When the rest of its litter-mates left, the new puppy did not stress, did not cry - it just flopped down on one of the big dog begs that everybody had been playing on and fell asleep. The big dogs were so relieved to see the rest of the litter go, only one left behind was no big deal. 

One of the big dogs was so appalled at seeing that entire litter arrive, that it immediately vomited upon seeing them. Hahahah! 

This pup was specifically selected with an agility future in mind. The whole litter goes through a lengthy aptitude and ability testing process to see what kind of homes/futures they would best be suited to. Do you do something similar in regard to Harbor Deep's litters? 

Don - I get the same view as Sonal. Hope you can get it to work for you.


Uggh, I spent 2+ hours helping my Mom in her weed choked garden (her hands are quite arthritic and pulling weeds is very difficult). I do not mind the time or effort expended, but I do mind the severe sunburn I acquired on a strip of my lower back. Despite wearing a full length T-shirt, apparently a band of skin was exposed as I leaned forward to pull weeds. (A waist is a terrible thing to mind) 

Go to hot, sunny Spain for 2 weeks and come back unscathed. Go to small town Alberta and get crisped like a deep fried turkey (literally) in two hours. Go figure. 

This one is going to peel too, I can already tell by the way it just. won't. stop. burning. now, 5 hours later. (sigh)


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Don, here's what I see.


And here is what I see right now after a full restart of the MBP and Safari. Note the URL is identical to yours:


----------



## macdoodle

Kim, get out the colloidal silver, it will stop the burning and begin to heal the damaged skin immediately!
It is something that should be in every medicine chest, believe me, insides and outsides, good for what ails you, and if nothing ails you, it's good for that too!
Do yourself a favour... health food store, Colloidal Silver, apply liberally...


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> And here is what I see right now after a full restart of the MBP and Safari. Note the URL is identical to yours:


So strange. I do get all the links and text you see, but it comes under the picture for Harbour Deep.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> So strange. I do get all the links and text you see, but it comes under the picture for Harbour Deep.


The gremlins are out if full force tonight. Still, I would like to have read the story. *sighs*


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> The gremlins are out if full force tonight. Still, I would like to have read the story. *sighs*


It's just the picture, and it clicks through to the Harbour Deep website. (Unless I missed something, anyway.)


----------



## macdoodle

double post XX)


----------



## macdoodle

stick out your tongue at it and growl, then while they are in a state of shock... (you do look fierce when you growl...nes pas?)  while they are in that state... double click on the link... might get passed them... might help if you do Long John Silvers "Aye Matey snarl... :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> It's just the picture, and it clicks through to the Harbour Deep website. (Unless I missed something, anyway.)


Yep, Same for me. 



Dr.G. said:


> Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online.
> 
> That is a picture of Grace on the front cover. *No article, just the highlighted dog of the month. Click on the picture and it should take you to harbourdeep.com*


----------



## SINC

Nope, none of that works and if I go directly to Harbour Deep, there is a pic of Gracie all right, but no hot link beyond the photo. Most strange indeed.


----------



## SINC

I give up. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Busy day today, so I shall leave a buffet-style breakfast for all of you to pick and choose whatever you want this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's just the picture, and it clicks through to the Harbour Deep website. (Unless I missed something, anyway.)


Yes, that is all it is ......... from the picture of Gracie to our web site. A special cup of tea for you today, Sonal. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for brekkie. Just finished up today's SAP, filled with local political issues as citizens continue to battle a council out of touch with both them, and reality. Also an interesting bit about a six pound lobster plucked from the Atlantic in Florida. Time now to get busy on tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, thanks for brekkie Marc, just tea for now, enjoyed SAP this morning Don, and that 6 lb lobster should have been left on the bottom on the ocean floor, after they took pictures of course... if they can get him into a pot, he will be mighty tough.... at this size he is a pretty old lobster... big lobsters are not so good, 'canners' are perfect... garlic butter et al! 

Hoping ypu all have a good day, and Caman I hope you made it to your appointment with Hanna...and got there on time...


----------



## SINC

I don't know much about lobsters Leslie. Tried 'em once via surf and turf and once boiled and both times it tasted pretty much like rubber to me. Now an Alaskan King Crab leg is a whole 'nother matter.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Hope you all will have a great day. Haven't heard from Caman so I hope things went well.

Lobster........crab............ when I was a Kinsmen one of our best fund raisers was a Lobsterfest, basically a surf and turf dinner dance. In my time I must have cooked around 5000 lobster. After all that my opinion has not changed, the first guy to eat a lobster or crab must have been the "hungeriest" guy in the world .... to me they're just a big red spider that crawled in the ocean..... not my thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. So, how are you today? Any fallback plans in that it looks like the job you had applied for has been given to someone else?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc. Not sure what I will do. I may go back to supply work. I'll find something somewhere I'm sure. Might even look in the private sector as a corp trainer, we shall see.............


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Morning all: Hope you all will have a great day. Haven't heard from Caman so I hope things went well.


God afternoon all. 
Been sleeping for awhile after coming back.
It went so-so at the Embassy.

I didn't have any photographs with me since the nurse said they
were for their medical report, so they Embassy woman decided to get their 
man to take the photos there. He came and that only took 1,5 to arrange. 
Then we had to wait for another 2,5 hour for the interview, which went OK.
But I need to have 2 documents translated and my mother in-law doing a 
new affidavit for me only, instead of the one they had and sent it from Maine.
Then when they have those documents it will take them 1 week to issue
the visas, which leaves us with 1 week to spare. Anyone getting nervous? 
...................
Kamál 17 / August 17

_O Son of Passion!
Cleanse thyself from the defilement of riches and
in perfect peace advance into the realm of poverty;
that from the well-spring of detachment thou mayest
quaff the wine of immortal life.
Bahá'u'lláh

Lay not up for yourself treasure upon earth, where
moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break
through and steal.....
Matthew 6:19_


----------



## Rps

Caman: just relax, these things have a way of sorting themselves out, you'll be fine. Dealing with the government is like running a marathon, it takes stamina, patience, and persistence, and just when you think you're hitting "the wall' suddenly the road opens and you are at the finish line............... it's just nervousness of the closeness of the moving date .... things will go well.


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Caman,
I am glad all went well, I assume Hanna showed up in time... 

Why do you need a new affidavit? Just curious as I assume you would have had the correct one to begin with... 

Sometimes it is really awful what the bureaucracy can do to mess with your head... and plans... if not for that, would it have been all systems go? You would have had your visas next week?? 

It is cutting it close, I don't blame you for being nervous... if they don't come through, what happens to your flight? do they just re-book it?? (not that anything will happen, I'm sure) 

Hang it it will all come right way 'round I'm sure...


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Hi Marc. Not sure what I will do. I may go back to supply work. I'll find something somewhere I'm sure. Might even look in the private sector as a corp trainer, we shall see.............


Hi Rp, sorry to hear that! :-( Oh well, all we can do is move on and you would never know, this may be a blessing in disguise as you may find a more fullfilling job much closer to home.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Caman! Whew you sure have a lot on your plate! Time to take a DEEP breath and sigh.... Don't worry things will work out! It gotta!


----------



## friend

Hi lads.

Well it's tedious business indeed.
They need a new affidavit from my mother in-law as sponsor 
with just me on it. They old had also three of the kids.
Why, we might ask until the end of time and not get any answer.
It is getting close, but as long nothing else comes up we should be OK.


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Caman! Whew you sure have a lot on your plate! Time to take a DEEP breath and sigh.... Don't worry things will work out! It gotta!


Speaking of things on one's plate, how are things with you and your parents Sharon?
Are you still in Ajax? How is your Mother?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc. Not sure what I will do. I may go back to supply work. I'll find something somewhere I'm sure. Might even look in the private sector as a corp trainer, we shall see.............


A positive attitude, Rp. I had a grand letter of reference all ready to go. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with everyone, Caman. Before too long, we shall be hearing you since "God Bless America" or "This land is your land, this land is my land".


----------



## Rps

Kim and Don, this one's for you, from the Windsor Star:

Fries with your Krispy Kreme cheeseburger?
By TED WHIPP TUE, AUG 17 2010 COMMENTS(0) BLOGELICIOUS
Filed under: Wisconsin State Fair, Krispy Kreme, cheeseburger
This food news just in: the hit of the Wisconsin State Fair is, hold onto your fork, the Krispy Kreme cheeseburger.
Yes, one beef patty, a slice of cheese between two slices of the famous doughnut. Hold the chocolate-covered bacon.
Talk about fat on fat on fat.
Do we care about the calorie count, let alone the number of teaspoons of fat?
For inquiring food minds, the calories amount to 1,000, about the equivalent of a couple of, oh, I dunno, paczkis, I guess. Actually it is about that.
The burger costs $5 and comes with a regular beef patty, melted cheese and for $1 more, visitors can top their burger with last year's food hit: chocolate-covered bacon on a stick.
As the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel reports: the question is whether this is dinner or dessert.
One fairgoer remarked: "It's a doughnut with chocolate-covered bacon and a cheeseburger put together. How could you go wrong?"
Don't bother counting the ways, but one gets the idea.
Which is a reminder of a comment from a comic sometime ago: When did meat become a condiment?


----------



## SINC

Rp, SAP is far ahead of the Windsor Star. From our August 10/2010 issue:

The Cholesterol Meter Is Off The Wall Here | St. Albert's Place On The Web


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Rp, SAP is far ahead of the Windsor Star. From our August 10/2010 issue:
> 
> The Cholesterol Meter Is Off The Wall Here | St. Albert's Place On The Web


Just reading about this has put me off food for a good couple of days... I can hardly believe people would eat such a thing... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A beautiful evening here in St.John's, with 22C temps and no wind. Deborah made some chicken on the BBQ along with her broccoli salad with her secret sauce. 'Tis a far cry from that Krispy Kreme cheeseburger ................ and far healthier.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Rp, SAP is far ahead of the Windsor Star. From our August 10/2010 issue:
> 
> The Cholesterol Meter Is Off The Wall Here | St. Albert's Place On The Web


Whoops! Must have missed that day Don. Either way I can't see me eating one.....


----------



## Rps

Marc it looks like another hero is gone. From the Star:


Ben Walker
Associated Press
NEW YORK, N.Y.— Bobby Thomson, whose “Shot Heard ‘Round the World” in 1951 has echoed through baseball history as perhaps the game’s most famous home run, has died. He was 86.

Thomson had been in failing health for several years. He died at home in Savannah, Ga., on Monday night, the Fox & Weeks funeral home said Tuesday.

On that October afternoon, with one swing, Thomson transformed a pennant race for one season, and his life forever. He connected off Ralph Branca for a three-run homer in the bottom of the ninth inning in the decisive Game 3 of a National League playoff, lifting the New York Giants over their dreaded rivals, the Brooklyn Dodgers.

The drive into the left-field stands at the Polo Grounds and broadcaster Russ Hodges’ ecstatic call of “The Giants win the pennant!” remain one of the signature moments in major league history.

“I never thought it was going to be that big. Hell, no,” Branca told The Associated Press from his home in suburban New York. “When we went into the next season, I thought it’d be forgotten.

“I’ll miss him,” Branca said. “I mellowed over the years and we became good friends. I enjoyed being around him.”

A three-time all-star as an infielder and outfielder, Thomson hit .270 with 264 career home runs and 1,026 RBIs from 1946-60 with several teams. He led the league in a hitting category only once, and that was for triples.

Yet the fly ball that flew over the wall vaulted “The Flying Scot” to a place of almost mythic status. There have been plenty of historic home runs over the years — Bill Mazeroski, Kirk Gibson, Carlton Fisk and Joe Carter, to name a few — but Thomson’s shot stands as the giant among them all.

The tall, lanky and self-effacing Thomson, however, was stunned that in a lineup that included future Hall of Famers Willie Mays and Monte Irvin, he would hit the pennant-winning homer. He called himself “the accidental hero.”

Thomson never quite understood all the fuss the homer created. On its 40th anniversary in 1991, he said, “I can’t believe we’re still talking about it.”

The home run decided one of baseball’s most memorable pennant races, and later led to one of its most-debated questions: Did he know Branca was going to throw the high-and-inside fastball that Thomson hit out of the park?

More than a half-century later, it was revealed the Giants during the season had used a buzzer-and-telescope system to steal signals from opposing catchers. Helped by the inside information, the Giants overcame a 13½-game deficit to the Dodgers, won 37 of their final 44 games and forced a playoff.

Thomson steadfastly claimed he did not know what pitch was coming when he connected. Branca was never quite so sure.

For years, Thomson and Branca appeared together at functions of all kinds, a modern-day Abbott & Costello act, their retelling of the moment filled with fine-tuned comic touches and playful jabs.

Only one thing was missing from their act: the home run ball itself. The prize remains an elusive souvenir, with several people claiming to have it but no one able to prove it.

“We did award shows, dinners, autograph shows, golf outings, maybe five or six a year,” Branca said.

Thomson moved south about five years ago to be closer to one of his daughters. Branca said he hadn’t seen him for a couple of years.

Long after the Giants and Dodgers left town and moved west, Thomson remained a recognized figure on New York streets. Taxi drivers, office workers and pedestrians of a certain age would stop him or call out his name — the old Giants fans cheered, the Dodgers crowd, not so much.

Thomson homered on Oct. 3, and the 1951 World Series began the next day. Thomson hit a mere .238 without a home run as the Giants lost in six games to the crosstown New York Yankees, who were in the midst of winning a record five straight crowns.

The lustre from Thomson’s shot, though, never dimmed. There was even a funny postscript, provided by the great Yogi Berra.

Berra and some of his Yankees teammates attended Game 3 of the Dodgers-Giants playoff, eager to see which team they would face. But after Brooklyn scored three times in the eighth inning for a 4-1 lead, Berra decided he’d seen enough and wanted to beat the late-afternoon traffic.

Yep, it’s true. The man who coined the phrase “it ain’t over till it’s over” thought it was over and actually left the Polo Grounds and was driving home when Thomson homered.

Thomson’s home run came during an era that baseball fondly calls “The Golden Age,” a time when the sport was No. 1 in America and New York was its epicenter. The pennant race between those longtime rivals, the Giants and Dodgers, only heightened the frenzy.

New York won Game 1 of the playoff as Thomson homered against Branca in what turned out to be an eerie precursor. Brooklyn won Game 2 in a rout, setting up a winner-take-all rematch.

Down 4-1 in the ninth, the Giants began to rally when Alvin Dark and Don Mueller led off with singles against Don Newcombe. After Irvin fouled out, ****** Lockman hit an RBI double that made it 4-2.

Mueller broke his ankle sliding into third and was replaced by pinch-runner Clint Hartung — in fact, a little more than a month ago, Hartung died.

Branca then relieved Newcombe and on an 0-1 pitch, Thomson connected. And the rest, really, was history.

Born in Glasgow, Scotland, Thomson was named after an uncle who was killed in the First World War. He came to the United States in 1926 when he was 3 years old and the family settled in Staten Island, N.Y., where he played high school and semipro ball. He worked out for both the Giants and Dodgers and after signing a contract with the Giants in 1942, he spent three years in the military during the Second World War.

When Thomson came to the major leagues in 1947, he was a fleet centre-fielder, often called “The Staten Island Scot,” and lauded for his speed, but he was an anomaly in a lineup of slow-footed sluggers.

The Giants hit 221 homers in Thomson’s rookie season and he had 29 of them. By 1949, Thomson was a prominent hitter in the lineup, batting .309 with 27 homers and 109 RBIs.

The rivalry with the Dodgers was as intense as any in sports, two teams in the same city, playing in the same league. There seemed a genuine dislike for each other by the players and sometimes it overshadowed the games.

When he hit the homer, Thomson recalled the emotion of the moment. “I remember thinking, ‘We beat the Dodgers! We beat the Dodgers!’“ Then, almost as an afterthought, “We won the pennant!”

The home run made him an immediate New York icon. There were television appearances, banquet speeches, the whole range of spoils for a low-profile outfielder who won a pennant with one dramatic swing.

But sentiment goes only so far in baseball front offices and in February 1954, the Giants traded Thomson to the Milwaukee Braves for four players and cash.

In a spring training exhibition game, Thomson broke his ankle trying to break up a double play. His roster spot went to a rookie who would fill in admirably for the Braves. Hank Aaron went on to set a record with 755 home runs.

Thomson spent two seasons with the Braves and then was traded back to the Giants in 1957, their last season in New York. Then there were cameo appearances with the Chicago Cubs, Boston Red Sox and Baltimore Orioles.

Thomson was a businessman after he retired and stayed around the New York area for many years.

“He was a real gentleman and I think he handled his role well, too, being the hero of that series,” said former Brooklyn pitcher Carl Erskine, who was warming up in the bullpen when Branca was summoned. “I think he and Branca turned that incident into two real pros who handled that in a real class way.”

Thomson’s survivors include two daughters, Megan and Nancy.

Funeral arrangements were pending.

While Joe Carter's home run won a World Series and was the stuff of play ground dreams, Thomson's home run and the famous call will probably be remembered as "The Hit" .


----------



## Cameo

Well - let's hope this isn't a double post!

I am trying out Bell's new Turbo Hub high speed internet thingamabobber.
It keeps dropping the connection - but is definitely faster then dial up.
I may having something not set right or ????? It is a simple set up - just plug into
the wall. I am using my Airport - maybe if I used the ethernet connection it would
work better.

Lots of stuff going on - start school on Sept 13th.

I have a plan in the works where I will be a heck of a lot better financially and will be able to
purchase a car. It has been very difficult living in a rural area without a car! I may or may not
miss the 6 km walk into town and the possible extra 6 km's walk back. I have done it several
times. 

I guess I am not in too bad of shape for my age - yesterday I had worked the previous night, had about an hour and a half sleep and walked into town. I went to bed last night about 10 - and I didn't get up until almost 10 this morning!!!!!!

As always, hoping everyone is healthy and happy


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Well - let's hope this isn't a double post!
> 
> I am trying out Bell's new Turbo Hub high speed internet thingamabobber.
> It keeps dropping the connection - but is definitely faster then dial up.
> I may having something not set right or ????? It is a simple set up - just plug into
> the wall. I am using my Airport - maybe if I used the ethernet connection it would
> work better.
> 
> Lots of stuff going on - start school on Sept 13th.
> 
> I have a plan in the works where I will be a heck of a lot better financially and will be able to
> purchase a car. It has been very difficult living in a rural area without a car! I may or may not
> miss the 6 km walk into town and the possible extra 6 km's walk back. I have done it several
> times.
> 
> I guess I am not in too bad of shape for my age - yesterday I had worked the previous night, had about an hour and a half sleep and walked into town. I went to bed last night about 10 - and I didn't get up until almost 10 this morning!!!!!!
> 
> As always, hoping everyone is healthy and happy


Evening, Jeanne. That is great news re your starting school. It shall open up a new phase of your life. Kudos, mon amie. Excelsior. 

So glad to hear some good news from you. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I just heard that news.  That is my earliest real memory -- being throw aloft by my dad on Oct. 3rd, 1951 (I was just under 3 years old). As I was born and raised a NY Giant fan, and still am, I can still hear in my vaguest and most distant memory the echo of "The Giants win the pennant ......... the Giants win the pennant ............ the Giants win the pennant .........." He truly left his mark on baseball lore.

YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World

Giants hero Thomson, hit legendary 1951 homer, dies at 86 - MLB - CBSSports.com Baseball


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis .................... and thank you to the man they called "“The Flying Scot" and "The Staten Island Scot", for giving the baseball world "the shot heard round the world". You shall be missed by this fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. So good to hear from you once again ............ and with good news. Hang in there, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Nice to hear from you Jeannie, but my that IS a long walk.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Night everyone else.


----------



## SINC

Unless of course some of you are staying up for a while.


----------



## SINC

In which case, carry on.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

Whew what a busy week! Mom is now progressing well and shall be admitted into an inpatient rehab facility later this week. The confusion problems are now history. She was given anti-psychotic meds last weekend and the meds continued till a couple of days ago. We had no knowledge of this med being fed to her! Needless to say Dad was flabbergasted. So things are going well and the prognosis is that she will recover assuming that she regains her strength. 

I'm still in Ajax and shall be returning home later this weekend. Then I expect to sleep like a log!

Hope you'all are doing well. 

Later!


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear the good news about your Mom Sharon. It must be a relief.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sure is Don. Dad didn't relish the possibility of admitting her into a nursing home. One thing for sure, I do not want to suffer from dementia after seeing what Mom went through.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good night everyone. I'm off to read a book, watch some news and relax before hitting the sack.

Later!


----------



## SINC

My wife Ann worked with dementia patients most of her career as an RN. I know full well what that diagnosis means to an unprepared family. Glad it won't be your family's problem to deal with.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Just about to go and do the last in the cellar/storage space in our house
and then take on the one that belonged to my ex. Hopefully I'll be finished
by Sunday, so I can move on to new adventures. 
..............
Kamál 18 / August 18

_O Son of Beauty!
By My spirit and by My favor! By My mercy and by
My beauty!All that I have revealed unto thee with
the tongue of power, and have written for thee with
the pen of might, hath been in accordance with thy
capacity and understanding, not with My state and
the melody of My voice.
Bahá'u'lláh

For my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are
your ways my ways, saiht the Lord. For as the heavens
are higher then the earth, so are my ways higher than
your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts.
Isaiha 55:8-9_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I like your spirit about being ready to "move on to new adventures. " A find goal. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a grand Over the Hump Day Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this mid-week point. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is good news, Sharon. At least now you will have a better sense of the care your mom shall be receiving.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> That is good news, Sharon. At least now you will have a better sense of the care your mom shall be receiving.


Indeed.  
A big hug for mom. :clap:

Morning Marc. 
One can only hold one's spirit high, if one is to achieve prgress. 

OK, that was it. Down I go again.


----------



## MazterCBlazter




----------



## SINC

Good morning gents, just dropping in to say hello as SAP does a major upload. Had to add all the contact information for the "lady who would be mayor" and that means the whole 103 MB had to change, so it takes time.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, 
Thanks for breakfast Marc, I do appreciate your time and trouble... 

Sharon, so happy to hear it was only the drug reaction causing the mental disturbance, it must have been a great relief to you and you dad... hoping you had a good sleep... 

Don, sounds like a big job ahead of you... good luck with it! The lady who would be mayor sounds as if she is not your favourite candidate... 

Caman, glad to hear yo are on your way to the finish! Can your ex come and get the things she wants so you are free to just toss the rest?? 

Wishing you all a good day... it will be a warm sticky one here, 100% humidity and temps to 29


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Hope you all are having a good day. Caman sounds like you can almost the Washington from where you are. 

Was talking to a study friend who I haven't talked to in a year or so, in the past year he has had heart trouble, a house fire, and his car side-swiped ..... so I guess I'm not too badly off. 

Sharon I'm pleased to hear your Mom is doing much better ....


----------



## MLeh

Rps said:


> Was talking to a study friend who I haven't talked to in a year or so, in the past year he has had heart trouble, a house fire, and his car side-swiped ..... so I guess I'm not too badly off.


You should listen to more country music, Rp. After listening to the tales of the wife running off, the dog dying, and the truck getting stolen (or is it the wife getting stolen, the dog running off, and the truck dying ... anyway, one of those combinations), you can say "hey, my life ain't so bad!"

Morning all. Too busy for words.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Don, sounds like a big job ahead of you... good luck with it! The lady who would be mayor sounds as if she is not your favourite candidate...


Leslie, on the contrary, she is a breath of fresh air in local politics and will almost certainly get my vote.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, on the contrary, she is a breath of fresh air in local politics and will almost certainly get my vote.


Well this sounds positive... I am glad to see you are behind her , we also (finally) got a lady Mayor, and she is quite delightful, since she has come to 'power' we have had a lot of unfinished business 'finished' and the projects on the back burner have been brought forward and a lot of them completed, I think she has also been our breath of 'fresh air' hope your lady gets elected, (hard to move some of the old ways of thinking however... 

best of luck!! (you should be her campaign manager... :clap:


----------



## Sonal

What happens when you play a country song backwards?

You get your wife back, you get your job back, you get your truck back, you get your dog back....


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> What happens when you play a country song backwards?
> 
> You get your wife back, you get your job back, you get your truck back, you get your dog back....


:clap::lmao: too funny!! I needed that, thanks!! :lmao:


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Caman, glad to hear yo are on your way to the finish! Can your ex come and get the things she wants so you are free to just toss the rest??
> 
> Wishing you all a good day... it will be a warm sticky one here, 100% humidity and temps to 29


Hi Leslie.
No she is living in California, but there are only my things in there and
a lot of things from when my mother passed away. 
I have almost emptied that cellar too, and the things remaining are
things I'm going to save; memories, kids stuff and some ornaments.
The space down here is now done!  :clap:

Now for a wee rest and then I will pack a few boxes that now can go
down to the storage space. Progress me friends, progress is here. :heybaby:


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Hi Leslie.
> No she is living in California, but there are only my things in there and
> a lot of things from when my mother passed away.
> I have almost emptied that cellar too, and the things remaining are
> things I'm going to save; memories, kids stuff and some ornaments.
> The space down here is now done!  :clap:
> 
> Now for a wee rest and then I will pack a few boxes that now can go
> down to the storage space. Progress me friends, progress is here. :heybaby:


:clap: Good man, it didn't take you too long... the time is getting close, will you have the affidavit in time for the flight? Hopefully it can be E-mailed... or express post might be an option if not... 

I can see you are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel...  Good ho!


----------



## Rps

MLeh said:


> You should listen to more country music, Rp. After listening to the tales of the wife running off, the dog dying, and the truck getting stolen (or is it the wife getting stolen, the dog running off, and the truck dying ... anyway, one of those combinations), you can say "hey, my life ain't so bad!"
> 
> Morning all. Too busy for words.


Reminds me of one of my fav country songs and its chorus goes....

"you done stomped on my heart
and you left that sucker flat
You done sorta, stomped on my aorta.


----------



## SINC

I feel a bit left out so, here's a few of my favourite country music songs:

"Do You Love As Good As You Look"

"Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor On the Bedpost Overnight?"

"Don't Cry On My Shoulders Cause You're Rustin' My Spurs"

"Drop Kick Me, Jesus, Through The Goal Posts Of Life"

"Get Your Biscuits In The Oven And Your Buns In The Bed"

"Get Your Tongue Outta My Mouth 'Cause I'm Kissing You Goodbye"

"Guess My Eyes Were Bigger Than My Heart"

"Heaven's Just A Sin Away"

"Her Body Couldn't Keep You Off My Mind"

"Her Cheatin' Heart Made A Drunken Fool Out Of Me"

"Her Teeth Was Stained, But Her Heart Was Pure"

"Here's a Quarter Call Someone Who Cares"

"How Can A Whiskey That's 6 Years Old Whup A Man That's 33?"

"How Can I Miss You If You Won't Go Away?"

"How Can You Believe Me When I Say I Love You When You Know I've Been A Liar All My Life"

"I Been Roped and Throwed by Jesus in the Holy Ghost Corral"

"I Can't Fly My Kite No More Cause My Wife Won't Give Me Any Tail"

"I Can't Get Over You Till You Get Out From Underneath Him"

"I Can't Love Your Body if Your Heart's Not In It"

"I Changed Her Oil And She Changed My Life"

"I Don't Know Whether to Kill Myself or Go Bowling"

"I Fell In A Pile Of You And Got Love All Over Me"

"I Got Home At 2 With A 10 And Woke Up At 10 With A 2"

"I Hate Every Bone In Your Body Except Mine"

"I Just Bought A Car From The Guy That Stole My Girl But It Didn't Run So I Figured We're Even"

"I Keep Forgettin' I Forgot About You"

"I Knew I'd Hit Rock Bottom When I Woke Up On Top Of You"

"I Liked You Better Before I Knew You So Well"

"I May Be Used (But Baby I Ain't Used Up)"

"I Meant Every Word That He Said"

"I Still MIss You Baby, But My Aim Is Gettin' Better"

"I Wanna Whip Your Cow"

"I Wish I Were In Dixie Tonight, But She's Out Of Town"

"I Would Have Wrote You A Letter, But I Couldn't Spell Yuck"

"I Wouldn't Take You To A Dog Fight 'Cause I'm Afraid You'd Win"

"I'd Rather Have a Bottle in Front of Me than a Frontal Lobotomy"

"If Drinkin' Don't Kill Me Her Memory Will"

"If Fingerprints Showed Up On Skin Wonder Whose I'd Find On You"

"If I Can't Be Number One In Your Life Then Number 2 On You"

"If I Had Shot You When I Wanted To I'd Be Out Of Jail By Now"

"If I Said You Had A Beautiful Body Would You Hold It Against Me"

"If It's Got To Be Later How 'Bout Later Tonight"

"If Love Were Oil I'd Be About A Quart Low"

"If My Nose Were Full of Nickels I'd Blow It All On You"

"If She Puts Lipstick On My Dipstick I'd Probably Fall In Love"

"If The Jukebox Took Teardrops I'd Cry All Night Long"

"If The Phone Don't Ring, Baby It's Me"

"If Whiskey Were A Woman I'd Be Married For Sure"

"If You Can't Feel It (It Ain't There)"

"If You Don't Leave Me Alone I'll Find Someone Who Will"

"If You Leave Me Can I Come, Too?"

"I'll Get Over You As Soon As You Get Out From Under Him"

"I'll Marry You Tomorrow But Let's Honeymoon Tonight"

"I'm Gettin' Gray From Being Blue"

"I'm Gonna Hire a Wino to Decorate our Home"

"I'm Havin' Daydreams About Night Things In The Middle Of The Afternoon"

"I'm Just A Bug On The Windshield of Life"

"I'm Not Married But The Wife Is"

"I'm So Miserable Without You It's Almost Like Having You Here"

"I'm The Only Hell Mama Ever Raised"

"It Ain't Love But It Ain't Bad"

"It Don't Feel Like Sinnin' To Me"

"It Takes Me All Night Long To Do What I Used To Do All Night Long"

"I've Been Flushed From The Bathroom Of Your Heart"

"I've Got Four On The Floor And A Fifth Under The Seat"

"I've Got Red Eyes From Your White Lies And I'm Blue All The Time"

"I've Got Tears in My Ears From Lying on My Back in My Bed Cryin' Over You"

"I've Got The Hungries For Your Love And I'm Waiting In Your Welfare Line"

"Learning to Live Again is Killing Me"

"Learning To Live Again Without You Is Killing Me"

"Mama Get The Hammer (There's A Fly On Papa's Head)"

"May The Bird Of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose"

"My Every Day Silver Is Plastic"

"My Head Hurts, My Feet Stick, And I Don't Love Baby Jesus"

"My John Deere Was Breaking Your Field While Your Dear John Was Breakin' My Heart"

"My Wife Ran Off With My Best Friend"

"Oh, I've Got Hair Oil On My Ears And My Glasses Are Slipping Down, But I Can See Right Through You"

"Oh, Lord! It's Hard To Be Humble When You're Perfect In Every Way"

"Out Of My Head And Back In My Bed"

"Pardon Me I've Got Someone To Kill"

"Please Bypass This Heart"

"She Feels Like A New Man Tonight"

"She Got The Gold Mine And I Got The Shaft"

"She Got The Ring and I Got The Finger"

"She Made Toothpicks Out Of The Timber Of My Heart"

"She's Got Freckles On Her, But She's Pretty"

"She's Out Doing What I'm Here Doing Without"

"Should I Come Home Or Should I Go Crazy"

"Swing Wide Your Gate of Love"

"Tennis Must Be Your Racket 'Cause Love Means Nothin' To You"

"Thank God and Greyhound She's Gone"

"The Last Word In Lonesome Is 'me'"

"There Ain't No Waste in My Baby's Love Canal"

"They May Put me in Prison, But They Can't Stop My Face From Breaking Out"

"Touch Me With More Than Your Hands"

"Velcro Arms, Teflon Heart"

"What Made Milwaukee Famous (Has Made a Loser Out of Me)"

"When the Phone Don't Ring, Baby, It's Me"

"When We Get Back To the Farm (That's When We Really Go To Town)"

"When You Leave Walk Out Backwards So I'll Think You're Walking In"


----------



## Rps

Don how about: "She maybe the bartender's daughter, but how I love her still." Or
" Ever since my masochistic baby left me I've got nothin to hit but the wall."
" Whats this thing called, Love"
" What's that on the road, a head"


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. We had a real thunder storm this afternoon. A few rumbles and one really loud boom, and then pouring rain. First real bit of thunder in over three years. The doxies all ran to me and wanted up on the bed. Now, it's all over.


----------



## friend

That was funny Don.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> That was funny Don.


.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Ena

Sinc, thanks for the funny read while on a break from the garden cleaning. aka weeding.

On vacation from work. I know; I'm on vacation more than working 

Life is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. Got my grades in today, so after I finish up with the changes to my web courses for the Fall, I shall too be on vacation. Hope to have all the changes in by the 23rd of August. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

I have to get going in a minute. I'm stating to get a wee bit panicky.
I can't see the end of this yet and that makes me worried.
Packing, packing and packing is on the agenda today and I will also
try to get some pieces of furniture down to the cellar. There are few
that will go down, but furniture is awkward to store.
......
Kamál 19 / August 19

_The world of humanity cannot advance through mere physical powers and 
intellectual attainments; nay, rather, the Holy Spirit is essential. The divine 
Father must assist the human world to attain maturity. The body of man is 
in need of physical and mental energy but his spirit requires the life and 
fortification of the Holy Spirit. Without its protection and quickening the 
human world would be extinguished. His Holiness Jesus Christ declared, 
“Let the dead bury their dead.” He also said, “That which is born of the flesh 
is flesh, and that which is born of the spirit is spirit.” It is evident therefore 
according to His Holiness that the human spirit which is not fortified by the 
presence of the Holy Spirit is dead and in need of resurrection by that divine 
power; otherwise though materially advanced to high degrees man cannot 
attain full and complete progress.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your packing. I do not envy you, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another busy day trying to straighten up our home for the home inspection to be certified as a foster care home, so I shall leave a buffet-style breakfast for one and all so that you may choose what you want. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc, thanks for the buffet. SAP is up and there are a couple of notable bits. First watch a pilot pour a glass of iced tea while he does a complete roll of the airplane. And don't miss your morning giggle in the tale of the dart team down at the pub. Now, it's off to work I go.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Good luck with your packing. I do not envy you, my friend.


Good morning my friends. 

Thanks Marc. 
The packing is OK, but Hanna is another thing.
She is so angry and aggressive over the move.
She took off to her friend yesterday too, but promised that
she would come back early and take care of Liam and Aiofe.
She came back at 2:05PM and started shouting at me about 
me ruin her life and not listening to her or caring about what 
she wants. She is never happy at home and helps out very little.
Still she thinks she does loads and thinks that I only complain at
her. But the truth is that the others are pissed at her and doesn't 
want help me, since she gets away with murder.
Maybe I should leave the ungrateful child behind. She doesn't like
any of us or them in Bellevue anyway


----------



## Rps

So, Caman, what you are saying is you have a teenaged daughter on your hands. The best approach is no approach, in my opinion. She has to take responsibility for her actions and your role is to ensure she does. Consequences is a great educator and it doesn't require you taking sides, playing favourites, or ranting or raving. She sounds a bit immature, and she will no doubt flare up exponentially the closer to your moving date. Hang in there, she'll come around, especially when the whole family gets together.....


----------



## friend

Rp: Morning to you. Thanks for your support. 

We have told her the consequences, both Anna and I, and her reaction
is why the hell should she move to Bellevue if she will be exposed to that rubbish?
It was said lost privileges if she doesn't help out; No cell phone, allowance 
or computer, other then for school purposes. This is not in access, as I see it.
She even had the nerve to complain that the place was untidy. (we are at 
sorting out what to throw away, what to keep and what will be given to charity)
She claimed to have been the one that fixed up the place before leaving for her friend.
This is ridiculous. The child is delusional and can't see that she is not doing her part at all.


----------



## Rps

Caman, I think what you are seeing is a defensive reaction on her part to a stressful situation for her. Think back to when you were that age .... this is surely a traumatic event in her life, but you can't give in nor can you react with anger, that will only fuel attention which she is craving in reaction to her stress. Keep calm, make a contract with all your kids, this will be especially important when you arrive in the U.S. sort of a list of rules and consequences, that they develop with you and have them sign their contracts .... then hold them to them. No anger, no rage, just the contract states this, you didn't do it, the contract then states this consequence ...... Until then, keep as calm as you can and try to distance yourself from your emotions .... as I sure you know, you, also, are going through an emotional period and your children may not realise the impact this move is having on you. Many times kids just see the reaction, not the reason or rationale of key life events. In truth some adults are guilty of this as well. The key is to take a deep breath, and move through each issue as it comes up and work towards the goal of moving to the U.S. ......


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, thanks for brekkie Marc, hope all goes well for the inspection, I am assuming the kitchen counter did arrive safely and on time...?
It is nerve wracking to say the least, how long after the inspection do they start looking for children to complement your home... ? 

Caman, I can surely feel your pain and confusion, how old is Hanna? It is hard on her to leave the 'comfort' of what she knows and loves, but that does not mean she has the right to act like a spoiled brat... (pardon my language) this is where boys are easier, they may not like the moving, but they don't fight it so hard, i moved all the time as a child and much as I didn't like the first move, once I got there I began to treat it as an opportunity 
to become the person I wanted to be... no old baggage with classmates who remembered all the 'dumb' stuff I did ...:lmao:
I am thinking Hannah is afraid, and you may have to put that to her, this acting out is caused by fear, who knows what she is thinking or what her friends have told her about their perception of 'America'... is it possible to just have a one on one chat with her? Is there a way she could stay a bit longer with a family and have a ticket to come later?
(depending on her age) you can always tell her she can return when she is 18 or 20 whatever... it is not written in stone that she cannot go back...
This is a hard dilemma and she doesn't hate everyone, she just says that in the hopes you will give in and let her stay... I do not envy your next weeks my friend, but she has to learn to work as a family, now that the time is getting closer she will be trying your nerves to the limit...XX)

I will pray for your sanity... I do know what you are going through, and hell doesn't begin to describe it! 
Breathe deeply Caman, you will need to count to 10 a lot these coming days...


----------



## friend

Rp: I agree. That is a big part of it, but she is also a very selfish girl
and unfortunately thinks first and foremost on herself in this. The others, 
especially Dylan, can see how important the move is for the family. 
The wee ones need a mother badly and the family need a woman in the 
house to get that great balance two parents provide. Then I am not at good 
health and if I would drop dead the Social services would put the kids into 
foster care and split up the family. This is a great concern for Anna and I.


----------



## friend

Morning Leslie and thanks to you too for the support. 

You are right in you reflection.
Hanna is 16 and, at the moment at least, a brat.
I have had a few 1-on-1 chats with her, but they go sour.
She is soooo angry that she has to leave her best friend.
We have told her that she can visit next summer and that
she can move back, if she want to, after she turns 18, but
nothing is good enough for her. We are destroying her life
and she need no one except her best friend, which she fell
out with a few months ago and was not to speak to ever again.
Stupid kids. I was actually way more capable to deal with my
emotions at 16 then she is. I move out 18 and have taken care
of myself ever since, without major catastrophes happening.


----------



## friend

I'm trying to think of someone famous that I can ask to make or let me use 
some work he or she has done for the cover of my new album.
Someone that could give me good press and that would be interested due
to the charitable aspect of my work.
Does anyone have a suggestion or even a connection to someone suitable?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm trying to think of someone famous that I can ask to make or let me use
> some work he or she has done for the cover of my new album.
> Someone that could give me good press and that would be interested due
> to the charitable aspect of my work.
> Does anyone have a suggestion or even a connection to someone suitable?


Sorry, Caman, but I don't know any famous people, at least not any person that might have something of value for your album cover.

As for Hanna, I think that what Rp and Leslie have said have a great deal of wisdom.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, Caman, but I don't know any famous people, at least not any person that might have something of value for your album cover.
> 
> As for Hanna, I think that what Rp and Leslie have said have a great deal of wisdom.


OK. 

Hanna has calmed down a bit and help out for 1,5 hour with the wee ones.
I'm just hoping Liam and Aiofe will go to sleep and leave me alone to care
for me for awhile. I'm going up fairly early to take my neighbor to the medical
centre, then home to do some packing before going to the physio therapist.
Then there will be more packing and since it's Friday it is pizza night and da
will have to do kitchen magic too.

Someone want to apply for a vacant position? No experience preferably. 
Previous slave, sorry employee, nowhere to be found.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, glad to hear that Hanna has calmed down somewhat. Good luck with your physio. Not sure about the "vacant position", but invite me over for pizza on Friday and I shall make supper (Dr.G's Mexican Taco Delight) on Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, an interesting bit of baseball history.

The man who taped baseball's 'shot heard 'round the world' - CNN.com


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, an interesting bit of baseball history.
> 
> The man who taped baseball's 'shot heard 'round the world' - CNN.com


That was an interesting piece Marc, was watching a game the other day and I thought I had heard that Ernie Harwell did that call on TV. If that was the case, funny how we only know of the radio call. Which supports my contention that Baseball is the only sport that suits radio....


----------



## SINC

We continue to choke on heavy smoke here.

Here is a shot of the sun overhead and of our street. You can see the smoke in the air by block's end. Note the lack of any shadows.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, is that from B.C.?


----------



## SINC

Yep, courtesy of BC indeed.


----------



## MLeh

Before the wind shifted we were hard pressed to see the house across the street due to the smoke.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 
Time for beauty sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That was an interesting piece Marc, was watching a game the other day and I thought I had heard that Ernie Harwell did that call on TV. If that was the case, funny how we only know of the radio call. Which supports my contention that Baseball is the only sport that suits radio....


Rp, my mother, were she still alive, would strongly agree with your view. Personally, I like being at the game, then listening to it on radio, and then watching it on TV with the sound off (I have the commentary and chatter).


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am instinctively clearing my throat at the sight of that street scene. I pity people with respiratory problems.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> Time for beauty sleep.


Good night, Caman. Hope that tomorrow brings a better day and some more cooperation from your children. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That was an interesting piece Marc, was watching a game the other day and I thought I had heard that Ernie Harwell did that call on TV. If that was the case, funny how we only know of the radio call. Which supports my contention that Baseball is the only sport that suits radio....


Just found this, Rp.

"The Giants made it 4-2 on ****** Lockman’s double. The Dodgers brought in Ralph Branca in relief. Bobby Thomson came to the plate. Willie Mays stood on deck. The time was 3:58 p.m. Bobby Thomson hit a fly ball down the left field line. Ernie Harwell shouted “It’s gone!” for the television audience and then held his breath because he called it too soon. The ball sailed over Andy Pafko’s head for a home run. Russ Hodges went into his “Giants win the pennant” soliloquy."

"Now it is done. Now the story ends. And there is no way to tell it. The art of fiction is dead. Reality has strangled invention. Only the utterly impossible, the inexpressibly fantastic, can ever be plausible again."

Joe Posnanski Posts The Giants Win the Pennant 

Stories That Don't Suck: The Shot Heard 'Round The World And The Greatest Lede Ever Written


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> Time for beauty sleep.


'Nite Caman, I hope tomorrow brings a respite from all the hassles... time to take a breath as it were... Sleep well... :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Leslie. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Leslie. How is Life treating you today?


Well thank you Marc, and I will bid you adieu, and say goodnight also... :yawn:
Pleasant dreams to all in the east...


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> 'Nite Caman, I hope tomorrow brings a respite from all the hassles... time to take a breath as it were... Sleep well... :yawn:


Sleept well I did. Thanks Leslie.
But now Hanna is back, late of course, and extremely angry and 
all is my fault, she hates me, everything argggggggh and..........


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and all who follow. I set up the TGIF breakfast this morning for all to enjoy. If you've not noticed something unique about this month of August, you can learn just what it is on SAP this morning. Now that today is up and running, I'm gonna grab a coffee and head out to work on tomorrow. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, and thanks for breakfast and coffee. I had noticed that point about the Sundays/Mondays/Tuesdays in August, but did not think it was very significant. Live and learn in the SAP School of Higher Learning.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don, Marc and all.

Hard start here, but I will not despair.
The other are helping out and being good, or actually more than good.
And to night is Pizza night, our.  
................
Asmá 1 / August 20

_O God! Thou art kind to all, Thou has provided for
all, dost shelter all, conferrest life upon all. Thou
hast endowed each and all with talents and faculties,
and all are submerged in the Ocean of Thy Mercy.
O Thou kind Lord! Unite all. Let the religions agree
and make the nations one, so that they may see each
other as one family and the whole earth as one home.
May they all live together in perfect harmony.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Morning Camán and all who follow. I set up the TGIF breakfast this morning for all to enjoy. If you've not noticed something unique about this month of August, you can learn just what it is on SAP this morning. Now that today is up and running, I'm gonna grab a coffee and head out to work on tomorrow. Later . . .



Well thanks for breakkie Don, and as for the August thing, I really hadn't noticed, thought it 'seemed' longer, but it really isn't I know, however it looks that way on the calendar... Very interesting... every 800 years! well I best enjoy this one I won't be around to see the next... unless it's in my next few lives... 




friend said:


> Good morning Don, Marc and all.
> 
> Hard start here, but I will not despair.
> The other are helping out and being good, or actually more than good.
> And to night is Pizza night, our.
> ................


Glad things are starting to come together a bit for you Caman, and what a treat to have Pizza for helping out all day... 
Hopefully Hanna js coming around to the idea of a brand new start... (maybe for an hour or 2 anyway... I think it is her fear of the unknown that has her in a tizzy, but she has to understand this is normal and you all have that fear, it is normal for everyone to feel nervous about moving to another country / lifestyle... 
Bless you , I hold you all in my thoughts and prayers that this becomes a peaceful journey for all....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sorry to hear of the ongoing sage of Hanna. Hang in there, mon ami. America beckons.

Morning, Leslie.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon me friends.
Thanks for the support Leslie and Marc.
Yes, leaving for the US is getting more of a reality now.

I might have to clarify my dealing with Hanna a wee bit.
I thought I would post it incase someone have any worries.

........................

Hanna is not met with anger at all, but she does not want to talk about this with 
me or anyone else. I spoke to a therapist 2 hours ago about her, since we had 
worries that she might do something foolish due to what she had said. I managed 
calm her down using the detached but caring approach that we use in psychiatric 
care when dealing with upset or troubled youth. It works better because you don't 
let any hard words hurt you, thus not feeding the child's anger. 
It is quite difficult and is not recommended in a family situation, but sometimes necessary. It worked fine and she is calm again, after being reassured that all will 
be OK. She was although gently told that staying in Sweden is not an option, because 
of several factors. The therapist, whom I know, thought is had been dealt with in a 
good way and we agreed that my decision to study in Bellevue and go back to working part time at therapy might be a wise career step. I haven't been in a therapy situation 
for over 20 years, so considering and the fact that it's my own daughter I think the outcome today was a good. I apparently still have it in me.

I just need to complain a wee bit, so don't worry about
previous posts. It's not all that serious for me to deal with 
that it might have seemed at first.
I apologize over that.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good afternoon me friends.
> Thanks for the support Leslie and Marc.
> Yes, leaving for the US is getting more of a reality now.
> 
> I might have to clarify my dealing with Hanna a wee bit.
> I thought I would post it incase someone have any worries.
> 
> ........................
> 
> Hanna is not met with anger at all, but she does not want to talk about this with
> me or anyone else. I spoke to a therapist 2 hours ago about her, since we had
> worries that she might do something foolish due to what she had said. I managed
> calm her down using the detached but caring approach that we use in psychiatric
> care when dealing with upset or troubled youth. It works better because you don't
> let any hard words hurt you, thus not feeding the child's anger.
> It is quite difficult and is not recommended in a family situation, but sometimes necessary. It worked fine and she is calm again, after being reassured that all will
> be OK. She was although gently told that staying in Sweden is not an option, because
> of several factors. The therapist, whom I know, thought is had been dealt with in a
> good way and we agreed that my decision to study in Bellevue and go back to working part time at therapy might be a wise career step. I haven't been in a therapy situation
> for over 20 years, so considering and the fact that it's my own daughter I think the outcome today was a good. I apparently still have it in me.
> 
> I just need to complain a wee bit, so don't worry about
> previous posts. It's not all that serious for me to deal with
> that it might have seemed at first.
> I apologize over that.


:clap::clap::clap: YEAH!! I am soooo glad to hear that things are on the mend... you are most wise, and I think you would be a good therapist... they are needed and hard to find... you won't have a problem finding work in that area ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good afternoon, Caman and Leslie. I agree with Leslie, Caman. Stay positive, and remember, America beckons.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## SINC

Hey Sonal, how are you doing? I see you're into a discussion with branc in the religion thread. I'm finding it interesting to follow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Hey Sonal, how are you doing? I see you're into a discussion with branc in the religion thread. I'm finding it interesting to follow.


Busy these days. One of our bookkeepers suddenly quit due to illness, so it's back to QuickBooks for me. In the end, though, it is probably for the best since sooner or later we were going to need to reduce staff in the office. It just happens to be sooner. Current debate is to see if we need to hire someone part-time or temporary, or if we can just manage as is.

I always enjoy a good religious discussion, since I am not religious but don't agree with how most atheists go about 'debating' this topic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Busy these days. One of our bookkeepers suddenly quit due to illness, so it's back to QuickBooks for me. In the end, though, it is probably for the best since sooner or later we were going to need to reduce staff in the office. It just happens to be sooner. Current debate is to see if we need to hire someone part-time or temporary, or if we can just manage as is.
> 
> I always enjoy a good religious discussion, since I am not religious but don't agree with how most atheists go about 'debating' this topic.


Good luck with your bookkeeping abilities, Sonal. A steady supply of herbal tea might be in order.

I too find your comments re Janism interesting. Back in university, I dated a person who was a Jane. We hit it off well, and had great discussions about the similarities and differences between what it is like to being a Jane in America, and being Jewish in America. We actually found more commonalities than differences. Still, I always have disliked arguements over religion, which I feel should help bring us closer together than to make us dislike one another. Such is Life.


----------



## Ena

Hard at it here boss! 

Taking a break from the annual washing of walls. Something I just have to do. Funny how we carry on the habits of our parents


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck with your bookkeeping abilities, Sonal. A steady supply of herbal tea might be in order.
> 
> I too find your comments re Janism interesting. Back in university, I dated a person who was a Jane. We hit it off well, and had great discussions about the similarities and differences between what it is like to being a Jane in America, and being Jewish in America. We actually found more commonalities than differences. Still, I always have disliked arguements over religion, which I feel should help bring us closer together than to make us dislike one another. Such is Life.


The bookkeeping has actually been a nice break from writing, strange as it may sound. Different part part of the brain at work; it lets the other side rest.

Re: religious discussion. It's very easy to poke holes in something. Harder to find common ground and move forward from there. I have always thought that at their core, all religions have the same message: be nice to one another. It's just that people seem to get very hung up on the details.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The bookkeeping has actually been a nice break from writing, strange as it may sound. Different part part of the brain at work; it lets the other side rest.
> 
> Re: religious discussion. It's very easy to poke holes in something. Harder to find common ground and move forward from there. I have always thought that at their core, all religions have the same message: be nice to one another. It's just that people seem to get very hung up on the details.


Very true, Sonal. Joshi and I had a good relationship in the making, but her parents were horrified that she was dating someone Jewish. My mother really liked her, but I can't say the same for her parents. Such is Life. 

I especially liked your comment about people being "hung up on the details". Sadly, all too true when it comes to religion.


----------



## friend

Nite from a quite stress up Camán,
packing sort of in desperation.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife took me to a movie this evening -- The Switch. It was a cute movie, a true "chick flick", but she wanted to see it and I wanted to have some time with her, so everyone was a winner.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Nite from a quite stress up Camán,
> packing sort of in desperation.


Oh dear Caman, it is starting to get to you... the reality of time is pushing your buttons along with all the other's being pushed by the young uns' 

Sleep well and know it will all come out in the end... 




Dr.G. said:


> My wife took me to a movie this evening -- The Switch. It was a cute movie, a true "chick flick", but she wanted to see it and I wanted to have some time with her, so everyone was a winner.


How perfect for all... sometimes it is nice to just relax into a 'chick flick' they are less tense and challenging, they allow the dreamer to come out and play... something we all need ...


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite from a quite stress up Camán,
> packing sort of in desperation.


Sorry to hear this, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"How perfect for all... sometimes it is nice to just relax into a 'chick flick' they are less tense and challenging, they allow the dreamer to come out and play... something we all need ... " Leslie, that is just about what my wife said this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

'Nite to all, it is off to an early sleep for me, my eyes are sore from the smoke in the air,

hopefully I won't be coughing as much tomorrow and the eyes will have cleared... have to get some of that stuff no one wants to use because it looks like you are on pot... :lmao:

Can't recall the name of it, I do have 'tears' that are good when it gets really dry around here... so that might work as well as the 'pot eye stuff' :lmao:


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

If you want something to do, please do not opt for moving house.
I can not recommend that to anyone. Not that much fun. 
I will read the quote below a few times. 
Marrying someone you love, well that's a different story. :love2::clap:
...............
Asmá 2 / August 21

_Heed not your weakness and frailty; fix your gaze
upon the invincible power of the Lord, your God
the Almighty.... Arise in His name, put your trust
wholly in Him, and be assured of ultimate victory.
The Báb_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I have to agree with your thoughts about moving and marriage. Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine weekend breakfast ready for you when you rise to face the new day. Sunny and 20C with a light ocean breeze here ........... I hope for all of you some fresh air and mild temps. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. Oh that we had some fresh air as we begin our third day under this cloud of smoke. If you can imagine the smell and eye stinging sensation of too many campfires, you can imagine our plight. SAP is up with a tale about a retiree greeter at Wal*Mart to start your day.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning.

I've already been up for a couple of hours, but was wrestling into submission that which is known as a 'combined GST/HST return'.

I make many sales in BC (where there is HST), but an equal number of sales outside of BC (where I only charge GST), and then I travel all over too, sometimes paying HST, sometimes paying GST, so keeping track of income and expenses can be a bit of a challenge.

However, the government is close to perfecting that one-line tax return.



> What did you make?
> 
> Send it in.


Now, to pay bills ...

The joys of self employment: paying bills on Saturday because it's the only day the phone isn't usually ringing, so I can cover my desk with stuff and just work through it all.

Don: I don't pity you the smoke you're encountering, although we've been living with it here for quite a while already, even though we're a considerable distance from the fires in the opposite direction. My mother has BOOP (Bronchiolitis obliterans with organizing pneumonia), which she's had for four years or so, taking steroids to keep it in check (it's become a chronic condition for her), while my husband has other lung issues. Between the two of them they might have one healthy lung. The smell and stinging eyes are one thing, but it's far more serious for people who have compromised lung function.


----------



## SINC

Elaine, I am more than aware of the hardships on those with lung issues. Neighbours on two sides have such problems and breathe with oxygen they carry around in tiny tanks. I've not seen either of them in three days as they huddle inside. The smell and burning eyes are what we folks without lung issues are enduring and it is uncomfortable, but not life threatening as is the case of my neighbours.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All,
Thanks for the brekkie Marc, nice to imagine the ocean breezes as we see the smoke hovering over the foothills... my poor neighbour is also one who suffers from chronic asthma and she also has bee in hiding, but does come out for some things and wears a mask... it isn't as bad down here as it is where you are Don, but it was really bad yesterday... 

Caman, do not despair, you will manage to get it done, and oh what a wonderful feeling when you do... 

Wishing all a great weekend, and lots of 'unseen help' as you go about your daily tasks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. The clouds have rolled in but it is still 20C with ENE winds, which are straight off of the ocean. In winter, this would mean wet snow, but in the summertime it brings a nice ocean breeze. We have only had one local forest fire in my 33 years here, up at Pippy Park, which is less than a mile away from me. Still, what the folks in BC/AB/SK and now MB are experiencing is far, far worse. Hopefully, heavy rains will soon fall on the endangered parts of BC. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this might be a nice SAP filler piece. I only knew #10 for sure and could guess at a few others.

How 12 dog breeds got their names - CNN.com


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, that is filed for a future day. Good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, that is filed for a future day. Good one.


Every so often the CNN site has these little "fillers" that I find interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM tea is being brewed, which you may have hot or iced. Enjoy.


----------



## Sonal

Hot tea for me, Marc, on this gray and drizzly afternoon.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hot tea for me, Marc, on this gray and drizzly afternoon.
> 
> How are you today?


One hot Sonal Special for you, Sonal. Enjoy.

Things have turned gray here as well, but it is dry and 20C, with a nice ocean breeze, so I am not complaining. I am trying to get all of my courses completed and ready for the Fall semester so that I can take some holiday time until Labor Day. Of course, it shall be a "staycation" working on our basement to put things back where they belong.

How is Life treating you these days, other than your bookkeeping woes?


----------



## friend

God evening Marc, Don, Elaine, Leslie, Sonal and all. 

I have done some packing and move some boxes to the cellar.
It has been warm and humid today and not well suited for me, I feel.

Called the translator and I can pick up the documents tomorrow lunch time,
so not I have all that the Embassy need, since mom posted the affidavit and 
it should arrive at the Embassy on Monday.

Now it's tome for a late bit. Siobhán has made tortillas.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> 4PM tea is being brewed, which you may have hot or iced. Enjoy.


I'll have a cup of english tea with a drop of milk, please.


----------



## SINC

Here is a shot of the smoke from the local paper taken Thursday in our river valley.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'll have a cup of english tea with a drop of milk, please.


Coming right up, Caman. I never did get into the habit of having milk in tea, although few people here in NL would have their tea without milk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that smoke haze looks like the fog we get every so often that is so thick and low that it is difficult to see across the street. While I love to walk in the fog, I can't imagine running in that sort of smoke haze, however.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Here is a shot of the smoke from the local paper taken Thursday in our river valley.


Oh my God. 
That poor man is running straight in to the street light.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh my God.
> That poor man is running straight in to the street light.


Laugh if you will, but I once walked into a tree in Churchill Park one evening with pea soup thick fog while walking one of my doxies. Rootie just walked around the tree. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.
Time to blow the fog horn.


----------



## Cameo

Good day all!!!! Just a quick pop in and out.

I finally found some drapes that darken my room - my day can now become night so I can sleep!
Got a heck of a good deal too -they were in a clearance bin - down to $20.00 each from $70.00 each - and bonus? I got four of them in the clearance bin and the colour matches my decor!
What would have cost me $280.00 + tax, cost $90.00 including tax! Love it when that happens.

Hoping everyone is healthy and happy as always. I have to go get ready for work.

Good luck with the move Caman - I know it is a royal pain in the petudy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. We should hire you as our interior decorator and buyer. Hope this finds you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> Time to blow the fog horn.


The fog has been rolling in slowly off of the Atlantic, and it is very quiet here at 12:22AM. Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to call it a night as well. Hope to see you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. So good to see you back in The Shang. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Nice day with sunshine behind a veil of clouds and 15C at the moment.
Going to fix a wee bit, have breakfast and then drive to the translator
and pick up the documents she done for me. $75.00, which isn't too bad
for translation of two pages. It is an expensive service mostly.
I hope to see a great deal of progress today and hope that it will suit my nerves. 
................
Asmá 3 / August 22

_Lift up you hearts above the present and look with
eyes of faith into the future! Today the seed is sown,
the grain falls upon the earth, but behold the day 
will come when it shall rise a glorious tree and the 
branches thereof shall be laden with fruit.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## friend

Oh, that took a long time. 
I had breakfast watching the 6th part of a 10 part serial 
about music in the 70-th. This episode featured stories about 
10cc, Wings and Bob Marley, whom I saw in Stockholm 
at Gröna Lund, the amusement park, sitting at the top of a 
Paris wheel for the whole show. Amazing gig.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your final phase of packing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is waiting for you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Garret and all. 

Done quite a bit in the cellar and I'm getting
a sense of an end to this packing ordeal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Garett. Good to see you back in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?

Afternoon, Caman. I wish that I could say the same about making progress in the basement. Keep up the good work, my friend ................. America beckons.


----------



## SINC

I was up until nearly midnight, about three hours past my normal beddy-bye time so didn't awaken until after 8:00 this morning. Put me a whole bunch behind and ASP was tres late this morning. We had friends over and a game of WII got us a bit carried away and it was thirsty business as well, so I likely had a couple of beer too many, thus the interior fog today.

A quiet afternoon in the motor home watching golf and a glass of the snake that bit me has made my day much better now.

I hate it when that happens. Come to think of it, it's been many years since it has too.


----------



## friend

Nite all.
Time for bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.
> Time for bed.


Good night, Caman. I am right behind you. Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have prepared some fresh tea and coffee, along with a buffet style breakfast for you when you rise to face this new week. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I used your story on dog breeds on SAP this morning, but there are two other items which you will likely be interested in today. The first is entitled, "Russia In Color, A Century Ago" a picture essay on the Russia of 100 years ago. Then in our "LIfe Was Simpler Then" feature, a menu from a F. W. Woolworth restaurant that makes my mouth water remembering just how good that stuff used to taste when I was a kid. Thanks for breakfast, gotta run.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning Marc and Don,thanks for brekkie Marc, it's cool here this AM so will have some of the warm stuff!! 
Interesting menu Don, I never saw it though, we were not a restaurant family when i was growing up, they were all downtown, and far far from our residence... but I did like the prices...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I did not eat at FWW often, but those prices are great.

Morning, Leslie. How are you today?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning Marc,
I am fine, had a busy weekend, and more of it today... however, a moment or 2 to drop in through the day is sure to present itself... how does your day look? Are you still trying to get all the bits and pieces in place??


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning Marc,
> I am fine, had a busy weekend, and more of it today... however, a moment or 2 to drop in through the day is sure to present itself... how does your day look? Are you still trying to get all the bits and pieces in place??


Afternoon, Leslie. Yes, we are still waiting for various pieces for the kitchen, which should be in plance by Labor Day. We shall see. Starting my two weeks of holidays today. I have off until Labor Day, and then start work once again on the next day.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Leslie and all. 

I went in to the US Embassy with the translations that they wanted
and of course the do not accept mail at the door, so we lost another day. 
I have never encounter something this stressful before.
At least I got an e-mail from the Embassy that they have received the affidavit 
and the medical report, so tomorrow they most likely will have all they need.
..........................
Asmá 4 / August 23

_As long as man does not find his own faults, he 
can never become perfect. Nothing is more fruitful 
for man than the knowledge of his own shortcomings. 
The Blessed Perfection says, "I wonder at the man who 
does not find his own imperfections."
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. I went through the same sorts of hassles with the Canadian Consulate in Atlanta. Then even told me I could not come into Canada as a Landed Immigrant because I had TB ........... which turned out to be a thumb print on my X-ray. Hang in there, my friend ........... America beckons.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. We had a bit of rain here yesterday, so I'm hoping it moves east and does some good with the fire and smoke.

Don: in your 'life was simpler then' series: Life was simpler for whom? I'll take non-press clothing and a dishwasher any day of the week over the two pictures you posted today.


----------



## SINC

I guess simple is a relative term Elaine. That thought crossed my mind when I posted them, but I guess in this case it refers to no electronics or machines or artificial materials. Not exactly simple though, just different.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I just joined the Foster Families Association of NL. Their motto is from an "Author Unknown" statement entitled "What Matters?" It goes as follows -- "One hundred years from now, it will not matter what kind of car I drove, what kind of home I lived in, how much I had in my bank account nor what my clothes looked like. But the world may be a better place because I was important in the life of a child."


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I just joined the Foster Families Association of NL. Their motto is from an "Author Unknown" statement entitled "What Matters?" It goes as follows -- "One hundred years from now, it will not matter what kind of car I drove, what kind of home I lived in, how much I had in my bank account nor what my clothes looked like. But the world may be a better place because I was important in the life of a child."


I like that a lot. :clap:


----------



## MLeh

I have a question for the Shang-ites.

A few weeks ago I was contacted at my business by a fellow offering a particular service that I use on a regular basis. Normally I don't respond to these type of inquiries, but he used the name of someone I know and trust as a reference, so I asked him to give me a quote on one particular project I have coming up. He asked me for my email and I gave him my work email address to send the price quote.

Instead of emailing me the initial information I'd asked for, he faxed me 25 pages of 'corporate information', promising to follow up with a price quote.

The next day, I got an email from him. But instead of being the expected 'price quote' it was a forwarded 'joke' email.

The next day, I got another joke, but no price quote. I replied, asking him not to send me any more jokes.

In my books it's 'third strike, you're out,' and on the third day, upon receipt of what seemed to be a daily ritual joke email, I sent him an email again asking him to remove me from his 'mailing list', noting that I considered his conduct highly unprofessional.

At the same time I blocked his email. Anything coming in now just goes into the trash. I don't have time for spam emails.

So, last week, I got a phone call from him, asking me how I liked the price quote he'd sent me. I explained that his email had been blocked, and his price quote had probably ended up in the trash. I also explained that I am actually perfectly happy with my current providers of this particular service, and was only considering him as an option because of the reference he had used, but he'd not made a very professional impression on me, and I'm far too busy to deal with this sort of unprofessionalism. I ended the conversation at this point with "Thank you, but I'm no longer interested."

This morning, the phone rang again, and it was as if the conversation last week had never taken place. "How do you like the price quote we sent you?" So I repeated what I'd said last week about 'unprofessionalism' and 'not being interested', and then hung up. 

So, my question is this: What should I do if he calls again? I don't like hanging up on people. I'm really a very nice person, but I just don't have time for this.


----------



## Sonal

Good lord, what a doofus! Can you block his number?



MLeh said:


> So, my question is this: What should I do if he calls again? I don't like hanging up on people. I'm really a very nice person, but I just don't have time for this.


"I'm not interested in your service. Please stop harassing me. Goodbye."

You don't owe him further explanation, so I wouldn't give it to him; just keep repeating "I'm not interested in your service. Please stop harassing me."

Did you ever mention this to the person who he used as a reference?


----------



## macdoodle

Well Elaine, I might ask him if he recalled talking to me last week, and if he answers yes, I would ask if he remembers what I said, assuming the answer to be yes, I would then tell him the reply is the same and if he chooses to call again, you will call his supervisor and report him for harassment, meanwhile I would get in touch with your friend (reference) and find out if he/she really did send him to you and tell him/her you are not impressed with the person, could he ask him to stop... you may discover the friend has never heard of the person...


----------



## MLeh

My husband said I should say "Has your Alzheimer's been diagnosed yet?"


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> My husband said I should say "Has your Alzheimer's been diagnosed yet?"


I like your husband's take. 

I might send him an email as well to confirm in writing that you are no longer interested.


----------



## Rps

Elaine, this is a "Guns of August" response ........ they know they screwed up just ignore it and it will go away. Next time, and it wasn't mentioned in your post, contact your trusted reference and ask about the quality and professionalism of the person. As for you current situation, if you have call display don't answer. Calling them will only invite further contact. So, ignore them.


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> My husband said I should say "Has your Alzheimer's been diagnosed yet?"


:lmao::lmao:
you could keep saying 'what?' every time he says something, and leave the phone down so you can say what and 'eh' making him repeat , then at some point hang up the phone saying as you do, (to some non person in the room,) 'you forgot to hang up the phone Jim'
click... with any luck it will work...


----------



## SINC

I'm with Rp on this one. Use the call display and ignore the calls. He will eventually quit.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> I have a question for the Shang-ites.
> 
> A few weeks ago I was contacted at my business by a fellow offering a particular service that I use on a regular basis.
> So, my question is this: What should I do if he calls again? I don't like hanging up on people. I'm really a very nice person, but I just don't have time for this.


That is so annoying and so unprofessional.
My advise is to once again briefly explain that you are not interested
in his service and then excuse yourself and hang up.
If he calls again let him know that further contact will be regarded as harassment
and just hang up. If he persists calling again after that, call the Police and report him.
As you said, you do not have time for this kind of non-sence. Let him know that.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I like that a lot. :clap:


As do I, Caman. You and Anna certainly have had a positive impact upon a great many children. 

How is Hanna today?


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> My husband said I should say "Has your Alzheimer's been diagnosed yet?"


:lmao::clap:

I should refresh before I answer a post.
Everybody had already answered. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> As do I, Caman. You and Anna certainly have had a positive impact upon a great many children.
> 
> How is Hanna today?


You and Deborah to my friend. 

Hanna is actually shaping up a bit and seem a wee bit happier about the move.
I was really down today and she said: Da, it will be OK. We will make it.
That is heading towards a positive standpoint I believe.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> You and Deborah to my friend.
> 
> Hanna is actually shaping up a bit and seem a wee bit happier about the move.
> I was really down today and she said: Da, it will be OK. We will make it.
> That is heading towards a positive standpoint I believe.


This is wonderful Caman, sometimes those darn kids come through when we least expect it! 

It is nice she had a chance to let you see she is supporting you even tho it appeared to be the opposite.. in her way she is letting you know she is 'on-board' , maybe somewhere in her thoughts she realizes she won't stop the move, so she should get used to the idea... thanking her for those words of encouragement to you lets her know you haven't deserted her ... as I know you have done... sounds most positive and so maybe we can help you get a bit more cheery today... 
here is a wee quote to help you see how special you really are!

“A hug can turn your day around, it’s like an emotional Heimlich. Someone puts their arms around you, and they give you a squeeze and all your fear and anxiety comes shooting out of your mouth, and you can breathe again.”
— Pushing Daisies 

I'm giving you a hug, you deserve it... HOW?? well put your left hand around the right shoulder, and the left around the right, squeeze tight.... you have just got a hug from me!!


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> This is wonderful Caman, sometimes those darn kids come through when we least expect it!
> 
> It is nice she had a chance to let you see she is supporting you even tho it appeared to be the opposite.. in her way she is letting you know she is 'on-board' , maybe somewhere in her thoughts she realizes she won't stop the move, so she should get used to the idea... thanking her for those words of encouragement to you lets her know you haven't deserted her ... as I know you have done... sounds most positive and so maybe we can help you get a bit more cheery today...
> here is a wee quote to help you see how special you really are!
> 
> “A hug can turn your day around, it’s like an emotional Heimlich. Someone puts their arms around you, and they give you a squeeze and all your fear and anxiety comes shooting out of your mouth, and you can breathe again.”
> — Pushing Daisies
> 
> I'm giving you a hug, you deserve it... HOW?? well put your left hand around the right shoulder, and the left around the right, squeeze tight.... you have just got a hug from me!!


Thanks Leslie. 
I really appreciate your support. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> You and Deborah to my friend.
> 
> Hanna is actually shaping up a bit and seem a wee bit happier about the move.
> I was really down today and she said: Da, it will be OK. We will make it.
> That is heading towards a positive standpoint I believe.


That is really good to hear, Caman. Yes, you shall ALL make it to America. Bon voyage, mon ami. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, another possible filler for SAP. Sadly, it is not a happy story, but all things must come to an end someday. Such is Life.

Tree beloved by Anne Frank falls down – CNN Belief Blog - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, another fine bit for SAP is filed and ready for consumption in a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, another fine bit for SAP is filed and ready for consumption in a few days.


They just had a long piece on this sad event on CBC Radio One.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Time for dreams and soft pillows.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> They just had a long piece on this sad event on CBC Radio One.


I hope they will take care of the tree and make some momentous
of it that could be sold and the profit given to a good charity for children.
I think Anne Frank would have like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I hope they will take care of the tree and make some momentous
> of it that could be sold and the profit given to a good charity for children.
> I think Anne Frank would have like that.


True. Luckily, there are acorns and saplings from this tree that has created new life elsewhere around the Earth.

Good night, my friend. Speak with you in the morning.


----------



## Rps

Not sure I would agree to cutting up the tree and selling if off for charity, that might be barking up the wrong tree, so to speak. Selling pieces off somehow minimizes the importance of it. That said, the tree is only important because of her diary.... what is important is the knowledge that evil can take root anywhere and overrun not only common sense but humanity as well. In its way that tree was also a symbol of evil and oppression...the lack of freedom to live a normal and long life. Just my thoughts and many would probably disagree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure I would agree to cutting up the tree and selling if off for charity, that might be barking up the wrong tree, so to speak. Selling pieces off somehow minimizes the importance of it. That said, the tree is only important because of her diary.... what is important is the knowledge that evil can take root anywhere and overrun not only common sense but humanity as well. In its way that tree was also a symbol of evil and oppression...the lack of freedom to live a normal and long life. Just my thoughts and many would probably disagree.


All fine points, Rp, especially your play on words re "evil taking root". "Never again".

So, how is Life treating you these days now that you are not NWT bound?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Time to get ready and go to the cardiac specialist
for the last appointment before going to Bellevue.
I forgot to take the blood test, but I hope that will 
be OK anyway. She is a nice person, so she wont 
rip my heart out over that. 
.................
Asmá 5 / August 24

_This earthly life shall come to an end, and everyone
shall expire and return unto my Lord God Who will
reward with the choicest gifts the deeds of those who
endure with patience.
The Báb

Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute
you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely,
for my sake. Rejoice, and be exceeding glad: for great is 
your reward in heaven....
Matthew 5:11-12_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your visit to the specialist. She shall find your heart is made of gold ............... and send you off to America with her blessings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make breakfast for us all this morning. It shall be whatever you want today, so think of something creative. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc, thanks for brekkie. SAP features an ingenious method of escaping a fire in a high rise building in video format that is a must see. Now I have to get busy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Good luck with your visit to the specialist. She shall find your heart is made of gold ............... and send you off to America with her blessings.


Morning Marc.
A heart of gold puts you in the same position as owning a house
worth a fortune: You can't sell what you need. 

The funny thing whit the specialist is that her brother lives in Bellevue
and is married to a Korean woman. What is the odds of that? 
She said that the ultra sound was fine and there is still nothing to worry about.
Just don't start to smoke, drink and rumble, she said, and all will be well. 
So no worries there then.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning Camán and Marc, thanks for brekkie. SAP features an ingenious method of escaping a fire in a high rise building in video format that is a must see. Now I have to get busy.


Morning Don.

I'm off to SAPland so.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> A heart of gold puts you in the same position as owning a house
> worth a fortune: You can't sell what you need.
> 
> The funny thing whit the specialist is that her brother lives in Bellevue
> and is married to a Korean woman. What is the odds of that?
> She said that the ultra sound was fine and there is still nothing to worry about.
> Just don't start to smoke, drink and rumble, she said, and all will be well.
> So no worries there then.


This is good news, Caman. A strong heart is worth more than gold.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> This is good news, Caman. A strong heart is worth more than gold.


True. It is. 

Just back from assessment review.
Ciarán was diagnosed with ADHD and found to suffer from
quite low self esteem and having being emotionally hurt by
his mothers abandonment, both in and outside the home.
Anna and I will assess this and "beat" it. It is our mission.
The boy need us and we will be there for him. :love2:


----------



## friend

I saw this picture in the Seattle Times earlier today.
Now I notised the boy inside the water filled container.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The boy need us and we will be there for him." Spoken like a real father with a heart of gold.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "The boy need us and we will be there for him." Spoken like a real father with a heart of gold.


Thank you for those words my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you for those words my friend.


No need to thank me, Caman. You have earned all my words of praise and respect by your actions. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just picked up Gracie at the airport. She is home now after her stay in SK being shown out in western Canada and the US. She returns with her AKC Championship status, and is the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, based on show points.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Almost finished with the ex's cellar, with minute stuff left to shift.
So now it's just to pack what's in the flat, take it down and feel free. :clap:
It will take until Sunday at the most, with 9 more days to spare.
We will keep on packing what we need too and then we will keep
our fingers crossed hoping to get the Visas on Friday or Monday. Scary. 
...........
Asmá 6 / August 25

_Son of Man! 
Ponder and reflect. Is it thy wish to die upon thy bed,
or to shed thy life-blood on the dust, a martyr in My 
path, and so become the manifestation of My command 
and the revealer of My light in the highest paradise? 
Judge thou aright, O servant!
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your packing and visa. That is the key element ............. and then it is goodbye Sweden ............... Hello America.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make an OtHD Buffet breakfast for all of you in that it is sunny and 18C this morning and gardening awaits me. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. I went to bed not feeling well about 8:00 last night and awoke at 11:30, so got up and finished up SAP for today and tomorrow so it's been up since shortly after midnight. Then back to bed about 2:00 and just woke up again. Still not feeling normal, but can't quite tell why. More a general feeling than anything specific. An interesting bit this morning entitled, "Technology’s Biggest Myths" may tell you a couple of things you didn't know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry you aren't feeling well. Love the pics of the Lavender Farm in SAP.


----------



## Ena

Don, hope that your general malaise amounts to nothing.

Still on vacation made all the better by good weather.

Only taxing thing I have to do today is get dressed and go for a haircut


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Don, hope that your general malaise amounts to nothing.
> 
> Still on vacation made all the better by good weather.
> 
> Only taxing thing I have to do today is get dressed and go for a haircut


Afternoon, Ann. Sound like a stressful day.  
The weather has been so nice today that I have been in the garden most of the morning and afternoon. Got loads done outside ........... little done inside.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Took both cats to the vet this morning... they are not happy with me now. If cats have their own deity, I have been thoroughly cursed to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Took both cats to the vet this morning... they are not happy with me now. If cats have their own deity, I have been thoroughly cursed to it.


Afternoon, Sonal. Probably the most familiar cat deity is Bast, worshipped in Egypt since the Second Dynasty. The name means "devourer". Good luck, mon amie. Maybe some ice Sonal Special and some catnip for your cats?


----------



## Rps

Wow! Quiet here today. For those still around how are you doing? Been not a bad day here, visited with some friends and actually got my tax refund back ....... bonus. I'm trying to catch up on my reading and job hunting, so we hope that both endeavours turn out well.......

Your turn.....................


----------



## macdoodle

Too hot to chat a lot, it is well past 30 even tho widget says not, thermometer in back says yes! 32 and it is in a shaded spot... I ventured out to run with the dog, but it was just a puddle walk and in until it cools later... 

Have a good evening and get the fans going!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow! Quiet here today. For those still around how are you doing? Been not a bad day here, visited with some friends and actually got my tax refund back ....... bonus. I'm trying to catch up on my reading and job hunting, so we hope that both endeavours turn out well.......
> 
> Your turn.....................


Evening, Rp. Kudos on the tax refund. Good luck with the job hunting. What are you currently reading?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Too hot to chat a lot, it is well past 30 even tho widget says not, thermometer in back says yes! 32 and it is in a shaded spot... I ventured out to run with the dog, but it was just a puddle walk and in until it cools later...
> 
> Have a good evening and get the fans going!


Evening, Leslie. I should send you some mild temps -- currently 20C with a light breeze here in St.John's. Still, was it not you who was fretting over the cool temps last week or so???????


----------



## SINC

26° here, a nice summer's eve. Long time no post Leslie? Been busy?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Leslie. I should send you some mild temps -- currently 20C with a light breeze here in St.John's. Still, was it not you who was fretting over the cool temps last week or so???????


No cool is my beat, it was the COLd in the month of July, it surprised me as it shouldn't be
winter jackets and mitts in July.. ('cept for Aussi-land) I will take that any day over the heat, but it is a shock to have it in July, throws my acclimation all off... :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> No cool is my beat, it was the COLd in the month of July, it surprised me as it shouldn't be
> winter jackets and mitts in July.. ('cept for Aussi-land) I will take that any day over the heat, but it is a shock to have it in July, throws my acclimation all off... :lmao::lmao:


I see. The one good thing about St.John's weather is that the temps are never extreme, neither too hot or cold.


----------



## friend

Good night all.

A very difficult day with boisterous children.
On top of everything Hanna didn't come back home
and we didn't agree on sleeping over. Her phone is off too.
Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night all.
> 
> A very difficult day with boisterous children.
> On top of everything Hanna didn't come back home
> and we didn't agree on sleeping over. Her phone is off too.
> Maybe tomorrow will be better.


Sorry to hear about your day, Caman. Hopefully, tomorrow shall be better for you and your family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to take my telescope outside to see the moon and Jupiter. Very clear tonight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> 26° here, a nice summer's eve. Long time no post Leslie? Been busy?


Yes, Don, thanks for asking, but I didn't get anything through on the forum all day, I was busy but could have popped in, however it was a good thing I didn't, would have missed a very important phone call, well important to me that is... LOL!

Glad you had a good day, the heat has me beat, early bed I think!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise got me ...... and all of the doxies ....... up early. So, I shall start breakfast for anyone up now. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I passed on supper last night and breakfast this morning to see if it might change the way I have been feeling. Some chicken soup for lunch would be nice to ease back into things. SAP has an interesting tale about a guy who likes big breasts and it got him in a pack of trouble while shopping at Safeway for groceries.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Rp. Kudos on the tax refund. Good luck with the job hunting. What are you currently reading?


Hi Marc, reading some Lindeman. I am curious, do you know of any studies on the impact of adult education as a result of the YMCA in the U.S.? Knowles, Lindeman and a legion of others all seem to have been on their payroll at sometime or another. I haven't had much exposure to the "Y" here.... interesting.


----------



## Rps

Interesting story Don about the Safeway shopper. At first I thought he was going to be "melon-cally" or don't squeeze the "Charmin". Got to admit I loved the picture of the little girl and the teddy bear. Mr. Popil certainly has the eye doesn't he.... I wish I could take photos like that.......


----------



## macdoodle

Morning everyone, hope your day is filled with pleasant 'doings' !

Thanks for brekkie Marc, we would all starve if it weren't for your delicious offerings, are you getting used to the new gas stove?? 

Don sorry to hear of your tummy upset, some gingerale and dry crackers might just put things right again... bit of a summer bug??

Off to get some chores done before the heat makes it'self known!! 32 expected, but it might get hotter than that...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I passed on supper last night and breakfast this morning to see if it might change the way I have been feeling. Some chicken soup for lunch would be nice to ease back into things. SAP has an interesting tale about a guy who likes big breasts and it got him in a pack of trouble while shopping at Safeway for groceries.


Homemade chicken soup is our speciality, Don. I shall send some out to you via Doxie Express. Hope you feel better. Keep an eye out for the purple delivery truck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, reading some Lindeman. I am curious, do you know of any studies on the impact of adult education as a result of the YMCA in the U.S.? Knowles, Lindeman and a legion of others all seem to have been on their payroll at sometime or another. I haven't had much exposure to the "Y" here.... interesting.


Can't say that I do other than the readings at the 92nd Street Y in NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning everyone, hope your day is filled with pleasant 'doings' !
> 
> Thanks for brekkie Marc, we would all starve if it weren't for your delicious offerings, are you getting used to the new gas stove??
> 
> Don sorry to hear of your tummy upset, some gingerale and dry crackers might just put things right again... bit of a summer bug??
> 
> Off to get some chores done before the heat makes it'self known!! 32 expected, but it might get hotter than that...


Good luck, Leslie. Remember these temps in the dead of winter. It will help you to stay warm.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Leslie. Remember these temps in the dead of winter. It will help you to stay warm.


:lmao::lmao: will do Marc!!


----------



## friend

Good afternoon me friend. 
Don: Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well.

Got most of what was to be given away sent off with the mini van that 
came this morning and the rest we took ourselves to the charity shop,
so at least one worry less. The Embassy called when I came back and 
wanted to know if we had gotten a copy of the medical report from the 
surgery or if we wanted her to make us one. I said no we didn't and she 
will send us a copy. I then took the opportunity and asked where they 
were with the Visa and she said that it will be granted and we will have 
them in the post Tuesday-Wednesday of next. :clap:
How do ye like those spuds, eh? :heybaby:
......................
Asmá 7 / August 26

_O My Lord! Make Thy beauty to be my food, and Thy 
presence my drink, and Thy pleasure my hope, and 
praise of Thee my action, and remembrance of Thee 
my companion, and the power of Thy sovereignty my 
succorer, and Thy habitation my home, and my dwelling
-place the seat Thou hast sanctified from the limitations 
imposed upon them who are shut out as by a veil from Thee.
Bahá'u'lláh
_


----------



## macdoodle

Caman! How wonderful to know that the 'dream' is finally a reality... :clap:
I hope Hanna the 'good' comes out to play now that things are more settled... 

glad you got all the things not needed off and out of the house, it helps a lot to not see all the 'stuff', sometimes when the first lot is gone you can pare down even more... 

Good for you... time soon to start getting excited, make sure the passports and all the things you will need are all in one backpack in the hall closet so it is the last thing you pick up on your way out the door... 

(I do these things because my memory is sometimes in a state of flux, especially when there is so much to remember!! :lmao:


----------



## friend

Thanks Leslie. 
Yes, exciting enough I tell you.
The Visa are actually only a stamp inside your passport,
so that is what they send us; our passports back with a stamp iném.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Interesting story Don about the Safeway shopper. At first I thought he was going to be "melon-cally" or don't squeeze the "Charmin". Got to admit I loved the picture of the little girl and the teddy bear. Mr. Popil certainly has the eye doesn't he.... I wish I could take photos like that.......


Rp, one of the effects good shooters use is to "ground the camera". While it may not have occurred to you, the camera lens is just off the ground to take the shot as you can tell from looking at the bottom of the little girl's shoes. 

It adds dimension and a unique angle that catches the eye, but most people just ooh and ahh without ever thinking about where the lens itself was when the shot was taken. I use this technique often as you can see if you study the shots I took below.


----------



## Rps

Nice shots Don. I have an older digital camera and it is not very quick. I suppose they have digital cameras now that are as fast a film...... I wonder if film is gone for ever, or will it be like albums, someday the youth will go retro on them while we, the elders, will be using the new technology because we think its better....


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Leslie.
> Yes, exciting enough I tell you.
> The Visa are actually only a stamp inside your passport,
> so that is what they send us; our passports back with a stamp iném.


Caman, there are millions of people around the world who would love to have that "stamp" in their passport. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

'Tis a sad day at my youngest son's home today. After eight years service to the Edmonton Journal his department was closed and he and his four co-workers were laid off. Classifieds are now based Canada wide in Calgary. Such is life, but he will now have to start over and with a house, a child, and another on the way, it will be tough for him.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, there are millions of people around the world who would love to have that "stamp" in their passport. Kudos, mon ami.


Thanks Marc.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> 'Tis a sad day at my youngest son's home today. After eight years service to the Edmonton Journal his department was closed and he and his four co-workers were laid off. Classifieds are now based Canada wide in Calgary. Such is life, but he will now have to start over and with a house, a child, and another on the way, it will be tough for him.


Oh no. That's just awful. 
I hope he will find something else soon. I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 'Tis a sad day at my youngest son's home today. After eight years service to the Edmonton Journal his department was closed and he and his four co-workers were laid off. Classifieds are now based Canada wide in Calgary. Such is life, but he will now have to start over and with a house, a child, and another on the way, it will be tough for him.


Sorry to hear this news, Don. Hopefully, something will come his way soon.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> 'Tis a sad day at my youngest son's home today. After eight years service to the Edmonton Journal his department was closed and he and his four co-workers were laid off. Classifieds are now based Canada wide in Calgary. Such is life, but he will now have to start over and with a house, a child, and another on the way, it will be tough for him.


Very sad news Don ... hopefully things will work out.


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Evening everyone.


Evening, Sonal. How are you today, mon amie?


----------



## Sonal

A mixed bag, Marc. On the pluses, my (new) boyfriend has come back from Europe, and one more person came through as a reference for my MFA, so I think that side of things is sorted out. Still have a bit of work to do on my portfolio, but it's manageable. 

On the minuses, I have some long hours of work ahead of me to make up for the bookkeeper who quit, and it looks like my little cat has chronic renal disease.  Still seems to be in the early stages of things, and it's treatable, but not curable.


----------



## friend

Nite all.
Hope your cat get better Sonal.


----------



## SINC

Sonal, sorry to hear about your cat. Renal? That is kidney related. Our youngest son has a treatable condition as well. He does well on his meds, hope your cat does too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> A mixed bag, Marc. On the pluses, my (new) boyfriend has come back from Europe, and one more person came through as a reference for my MFA, so I think that side of things is sorted out. Still have a bit of work to do on my portfolio, but it's manageable.
> 
> On the minuses, I have some long hours of work ahead of me to make up for the bookkeeper who quit, and it looks like my little cat has chronic renal disease.  Still seems to be in the early stages of things, and it's treatable, but not curable.


Sonal, good news re the new boyfriend and the MFA. Sorry to hear about your cat. Is she in pain?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hope to be up early enough to make our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Join us agian soon. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Sunshine and 12C, but it might rain later.
Today I have more packing to do before going to
our dental appointment at my friends surgery.
...................
Asmá 8 / August 27

_I have no will but Thy will, O my Lord, and cherish no 
desire except Thy desire. From my pen floweth only 
the summons which Thine own exalted pen hath voiced, 
and my tongue uttereth naught save what the Most Great 
Spirit hath itself proclaimed in the kingdom of Thine eternity.
Bahá'u'lláh

I can of mine own do nothing: as I hear, I judge: and my
judgement is just; because I seek not mine own will, but
the will of the Father which hath sent me.
John 5:30_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck at the dentist. You are now one day closer to emigrating to America.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies decided that they wanted to be fed and let out at 630AM this morning, and when there are six of them it is hard to stay asleep. So, I am up and about and making a grand TGIF Breakfast for one and all. It is our last Friday in August, so I shall make some things that are special to you all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents and thanks for breakfast Marc. We moved all the furniture out of our bedroom yesterday in reparation for the appearance of the carpet cleaners today so we slept in the motor home. We will again tonight too as the carpets dry. Feels just like camping. SAP is up with a silly story about McDonald's suing yet another poor restaurant, this time in Italy. Also check out the latest way to cook burger patties.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone, and thanks for your good thoughts yesterday.

Yes, it's kidney failure, but this is quite early in all of this, so she isn't in any discomfort and more than likely she will be fine for years to come with no changes aside from some special food. Took both of them to the vet again this morning for urninalysis (they've both been having issues with the litter box lately) but that should reveal more about her health in particular.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don ........ morning, Sonal.

Sonal, how old is the cat with the kidney problem?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don ........ morning, Sonal.
> 
> Sonal, how old is the cat with the kidney problem?


She's 11 years old.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

I hope all are well.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I hope all are well.


Hey stranger! Where have you been?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> She's 11 years old.


Well, if her meds can keep the situation in check, she will hopefully live a normal life span. Good luck, since I know all too well what it is like to have a sick pet. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone!

Update about my mother: she's now in inpatient rehab and shall be there for about a couple of weeks at least. She has to regain her strength and to learn to cope a bit more efficiently with a walking problem that she had had for the past few years. Anyway, thanks for the help guys! 

I've been home since Sunday and I now have the business back on track. My poor hubby was so overwhelmed! He can't operate it without me! 

BTW I had stayed with Vicki for the last four days before flying back here. We had a wonderful time and she's such a beautiful intelligent person. 

So how's everyone here? Everyone is well I hope?


----------



## Rps

Hello all:

Sharon glad things are working out.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Update about my mother: she's now in inpatient rehab and shall be there for about a couple of weeks at least. She has to regain her strength and to learn to cope a bit more efficiently with a walking problem that she had had for the past few years. Anyway, thanks for the help guys!
> 
> I've been home since Sunday and I now have the business back on track. My poor hubby was so overwhelmed! He can't operate it without me!
> 
> BTW I had stayed with Vicki for the last four days before flying back here. We had a wonderful time and she's such a beautiful intelligent person.
> 
> So how's everyone here? Everyone is well I hope?


Afternoon, Sharon. That is good news re you mom. Sounds like the program she is in shall be helpful for her. Glad you are back with your husband, and your Shang family. Glad to hear that Vicki is doing better as well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Sharon--glad to hear that your mother is doing well.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I hope all are well.


Hi Kim.
All well here and Visa's on the way in the psot. :clap:
Hope you are well too.


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Update about my mother: she's now in inpatient rehab and shall be there for about a couple of weeks at least. She has to regain her strength and to learn to cope a bit more efficiently with a walking problem that she had had for the past few years. Anyway, thanks for the help guys!
> 
> I've been home since Sunday and I now have the business back on track. My poor hubby was so overwhelmed! He can't operate it without me!
> 
> BTW I had stayed with Vicki for the last four days before flying back here. We had a wonderful time and she's such a beautiful intelligent person.
> 
> So how's everyone here? Everyone is well I hope?


Hi Sharon.
Thats good news. You and your da must feel relieved.


----------



## friend

And good evening Don, Rp, Marc and Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. That is good news about the visa. Amercia beckons. 

"Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses,
Yearning to breathe free."


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. That is good news about the visa. Amercia beckons.
> 
> "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses,
> Yearning to breathe free."


Looking forward to unite with the rest of the family.
Living in the US will be an adventure indeed.
And if it is too bad, there is always Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Looking forward to unite with the rest of the family.
> Living in the US will be an adventure indeed.
> And if it is too bad, there is always Canada.


As it did to me, Canada will welcome you as well.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Looking forward to unite with the rest of the family.
> Living in the US will be an adventure indeed.
> And if it is too bad, there is always Canada.


How true! we will let you all in... just tell them all the people you know, just pick the part of the country you want to live in, you know someone there!! :lmao:

You will surely enjoy it once you get here, and Canada is not that far away from washington, so we expect you up for a visit... 

Long drive to Marc's place, but a nice drive and ferry ride will get you there...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> How true! we will let you all in... just tell them all the people you know, just pick the part of the country you want to live in, you know someone there!! :lmao:
> 
> You will surely enjoy it once you get here, and Canada is not that far away from washington, so we expect you up for a visit...
> 
> Long drive to Marc's place, but a nice drive and ferry ride will get you there...


Evening, Leslie. Yes, and there could actually be more of a market for Caman's music here, especially if he plays up his Irish roots. We have a cultural exchange with Ireland in which they send some of their musicians here for a couple of months and we send some of our musicians there.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Leslie. Yes, and there could actually be more of a market for Caman's music here, especially if he plays up his Irish roots. We have a cultural exchange with Ireland in which they send some of their musicians here for a couple of months and we send some of our musicians there.


He surely would be more at home in the Atlantic Provinces I agree, and would be very popular too! The music would fit in like a hand in a glove... 

Who knows, he may land on your stoop yet, 

Are you cooking with gas or is it not installed? you mentioned it awhile back... more likely propane out there , different, but still the same!!


----------



## friend

Evening Leslie. 

Marc and Leslie: Thanks for those kind words.
I actually hope to play a lot of gigs in wonderful Canada.
I will have both a gig list of my music and one with Irish trad. and slow airs.
I am also going to put together a performance with a mix of music, poetry,
theatre and stories. It will be revolving around an Irish based theme.
And for starters, BC is just next door as you said.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.
Time for bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Leslie.
> 
> Marc and Leslie: Thanks for those kind words.
> I actually hope to play a lot of gigs in wonderful Canada.
> I will have both a gig list of my music and one with Irish trad. and slow airs.
> I am also going to put together a performance with a mix of music, poetry,
> theatre and stories. It will be revolving around an Irish based theme.
> And for starters, BC is just next door as you said.


A wise idea, Caman. Start in BC and make your way east. By the time St. John's hears you, you shall be on your way. Kudos, mon ami. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Hey stranger! Where have you been?


Hi Don! How are you doing?
I've been otherwise distracted with elder care responsibilities, school preparation (for both Kacey and me), work issues and condo renovations.



friend said:


> Hi Kim.
> All well here and Visa's on the way in the psot. :clap:
> Hope you are well too.


Woot! That's great news Caman! I am getting excited on behalf of you and yours about the big journey soon to come. It certainly won't be long now. 

Yes thanks, I am well.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> A wise idea, Caman. Start in BC and make your way east. By the time St. John's hears you, you shall be on your way. Kudos, mon ami. Excelsior.


I will definitely show up there sometime in the not too far future.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 
I hope ye will awaken to similar nice day as is arriving here.
9:50AM with sunshine, just a few clouds and 13C.

We will go full throttle packing for a few hour so we can take 
it easy tonight and do the "Friday pizza night" that we didn't 
have time for yesterday. We also need to feel that we are on 
top of things after slipping up a wee bit time-wise from the plan.
..................
Asmá 9 / August 28

_A lover is he who is chill in hell fire; 
A knower is he who is dry in the sea. 
Love accepteth no existence and wisheth no life: He seeth life in death, and in shame seeketh glory. To merit the madness of love, man must abound in sanity; to merit the bonds of the Friend, he must be full of spirit. Blessed the neck that is caught in His noose, happy the head that falleth on the dust in the pathway of His love. Wherefore, 
O friend, give up thy self that thou mayest find the Peerless One, pass by this mortal earth that thou mayest seek a home in the nest of heaven. Be as naught, if thou 
wouldst kindle the fire of being and be fit for the pathway of love._


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán. Sadly we are not enjoying your kind of weather. It is only 11° and dropping to 7° this afternoon with high, cold winds once again.

SAP is up with an interesting yarn about a U.S. man who has driven his 1966 Swedish built Volvo nearly 3 million miles. That means he has driven an average of 300 km per day, every day, for 46 years. Amazing.

Gotta run now, work to do . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. Caman, you are welcome here whenever you show up. With an Irish accent, you will fit in quite well. 

Morning all. I shall make a Saturday Buffet for whenever you rise to face this new day. Sunny and 18C here this morning.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don. 

My aunt died from Alzheimer's decease back in 1981.
They understood that something was seriously wrong
when she had gone down town in her slippers and came 
back wearing only the one. I started to write a song about her. 
This is the first "draft" of the lyrics.

........................................

_There’s a man looking at me from the kitchen
He sez we married a long time ago
He is sweet, but I wonder if he is honest
Seem familiar, but I don’t really know

I don’t know who I am
I don’t really know who I am
I went to town without my shoes on
I no longer know who I am

The sun is out, cloud passing by my window
Birds singing, children laugh and play 
All it peaceful. everything is frightening
Was I to stay here or did I have somewhere else to go_


----------



## Dr.G.

"The sun is out, cloud passing by my window
Birds singing, children laugh and play 
All it peaceful. everything is frightening
Was I to stay here or did I have somewhere else to go "

Very interesting last stanza, Caman .......... and very true.


----------



## friend

Thanks Marc.
I felt that a song about Alzheimer, if it turns out good,
could be helpful to suffers and especially to the near and dear.
We will see, I will give it my very best.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> I felt that a song about Alzheimer, if it turns out good,
> could be helpful to suffers and especially to the near and dear.
> We will see, I will give it my very best.


Good point, Caman. Very appropriate for these days.


----------



## friend

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> I felt that a song about Alzheimer, if it turns out good,
> could be helpful to suffers and especially to the near and dear.
> We will see, I will give it my very best.


And doing so, correct spelling is of the essence. 

It is of course sposed to be plural: clouds


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And doing so, correct spelling is of the essence.
> 
> It is of course sposed to be plural: clouds


True ..........


----------



## eMacMan

Just a reminder that the Taber Corn Fest continues over this weekend. 

Already a bit late for the pancake breakfast but if you are in that area be sure to by.


----------



## friend

Sorting out, trowing away and packing.
What a life. 
The reward will be great though.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Just a reminder that the Taber Corn Fest continues over this weekend.
> 
> Already a bit late for the pancake breakfast but if you are in that area be sure to by.


Love that Taber corn. Puts corn from Iowa and Georgia to shame.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sorting out, trowing away and packing.
> What a life.
> The reward will be great though.


I hear you, Caman. Spent the afternoon out on my back deck staining it so that I did not have to face sorting out the basement "stuff".


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here might be an interesting filler article for SAP.

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - N.L. puffin patrol rescues chicks


----------



## Cameo

G'day all!

Weather is great here today - certainly a day to spend outside.
I have the lawn mown and the path for the patio stones is dug out and the crushed stone is in and I think level. My son and I are going to lay the stones after he eats.

I was sitting on my veranda when a reindeer ran through my garden and across the road. Shortly after that a pirate drove by on a tractor pulling a wagon full of other pirates.

My landlord is going to help pull the stumps of the forsythia bushes that I cut down and soon I can start working on fencing the area for the dogs.

School starts in two weeks and I am presently looking for a small suv style vehicle.

Hoping as always that everyone is well


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I hear you, Caman. Spent the afternoon out on my back deck staining it so that I did not have to face sorting out the basement "stuff".


Wise move.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> G'day all!
> 
> Weather is great here today - certainly a day to spend outside.
> I have the lawn mown and the path for the patio stones is dug out and the crushed stone is in and I think level. My son and I are going to lay the stones after he eats.
> 
> I was sitting on my veranda when a reindeer ran through my garden and across the road. Shortly after that a pirate drove by on a tractor pulling a wagon full of other pirates.
> 
> My landlord is going to help pull the stumps of the forsythia bushes that I cut down and soon I can start working on fencing the area for the dogs.
> 
> School starts in two weeks and I am presently looking for a small suv style vehicle.
> 
> Hoping as always that everyone is well


Hi Jeanne.
Nice to see you. 

Reindeers and pirates. 
What are you having on the veranda? 
Something a wee bit stronger then tea eh?


----------



## SINC

My thought exactly Camán, I too wondered what she had in that glass!

Hi Jeanne, good to see you here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> G'day all!
> 
> Weather is great here today - certainly a day to spend outside.
> I have the lawn mown and the path for the patio stones is dug out and the crushed stone is in and I think level. My son and I are going to lay the stones after he eats.
> 
> I was sitting on my veranda when a reindeer ran through my garden and across the road. Shortly after that a pirate drove by on a tractor pulling a wagon full of other pirates.
> 
> My landlord is going to help pull the stumps of the forsythia bushes that I cut down and soon I can start working on fencing the area for the dogs.
> 
> School starts in two weeks and I am presently looking for a small suv style vehicle.
> 
> Hoping as always that everyone is well


Evening, Jeanne. Perfect timing ............... a post from you and an absolutely beautiful sunset here in St.John's. 

Reindeer and pirates ..........................  If you say so. 

Good luck with your landscaping. That is what I shall be doing tomorrow as it will be sunnier and warmer than it was today. Trying to make a wall out of big beach rocks, the size of softballs. They have to be stacked just so in order to keep the doxies from trying to jump over them. We shall see.

Good luck with the start of school. I have been a prof for 33 years which is three times the number of years I spent in university getting two bachelor degrees, one masters degree and a Ph.D. Still, there are days when I would like to go back to university and take some courses. Someday ..............

Glad to see you back with us in The Shang. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Wise move.


Going to stain some more tomorrow, along with some landscaping. The basement shall have to wait for a rainy day .......... which won't happen for another few days. We shall see.

How is Hanna today? How is your arm these days???


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Going to stain some more tomorrow, along with some landscaping. The basement shall have to wait for a rainy day .......... which won't happen for another few days. We shall see.
> 
> How is Hanna today? How is your arm these days???


Hanna is absent most of the time. She comes home to
take the wee ones out for an hour or two and then she takes off.
Not much to do there no.
The elbow has settled on a approx. 30 degree movement range
and I have to wait a few months to see if there is anything to do 
to increase it. There is a hope it might with a further mobility 
attempt under anesthetics. We will see.


----------



## Cameo

Caman, good luck with the packing and the move, that must be coming shortly. Bet you are anxious!

Well, we have the first line of patio stones set.

Sorry, I am completely sober - and the pirate tractor has passed the house three times........:yikes:

I am going to buy a bottle of Baileys when my land deal goes through.  Then, if I see pirates we all have something to worry about!!!!!!!!:lmao: Seriously, it has passed three times.....maybe I should take out my camera...........brb


----------



## Cameo

Well - maybe they have docked for the night......

This is what I have been doing lately

Cut down the forsythia and finally cleaned up this pile









with some help from Failte









Started the sidewalk the other day









Finished the first section today - it will extend to the back of the house









not too bad for an amateur I suppose
I have been collecting fencing so that I can fence in the area that I cleared
out for the dogs.


Me and my puppies


----------



## friend

Jeanne: It is sort of exciting, but the packing take over my feelings a wee bit.
Still, it will soon be time to relax and start my new life.
By the way, Puppies? What are they growing up to be, horses? 
Lord of mercy, they will be hugh.


----------



## friend

Nite all.
Until tomorrow so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, you "pups" certainly look good these days, as do you. Any plans for a third German Sheperd .............. or a doxie????


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hanna is absent most of the time. She comes home to
> take the wee ones out for an hour or two and then she takes off.
> Not much to do there no.
> The elbow has settled on a approx. 30 degree movement range
> and I have to wait a few months to see if there is anything to do
> to increase it. There is a hope it might with a further mobility
> attempt under anesthetics. We will see.


Thirty degree mobility is not all that good, Caman. Hopefully, with time, there will be a greater range of motion for your arm.


----------



## macdoodle

I am sure you are all heading for bed, I know I am, it has been a long busy day, and more to come... 

Nite all, until the morrow... sweet dreams all...


----------



## SINC

Night Leslie


----------



## macdoodle

' nite Don.... :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Night all. Time to pull the pin myself. See you at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to hear of your plans. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Let's have Sunday Brunch outside today, since it is so sunny and warm .......... at least here in St.John's. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. At 6° with high, cold winds, a high of 12° and the RH at 100%, I will have to decline anything outside today.


----------



## Cameo

mmmm - outside sounds good to me Marc, thank you, I accept.

Caman - lol, Shayla is almost 4 years old and Failte is almost 3. I call all dogs puppies, it is good for their ego!

Have a great day all. I am (after brunch) going to start digging and such and I have to get some sleep this evening as my 4 nights start tonight.

Going to read Don's site first though!!!!!!


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Jeanne, Leslie and all. 

Still at it with the packing and clearing.
Tedious business indeed, but we got some help
from a friend popping over with two of her daughters
to say bon voyage. The tucked in and fixed and tidied 
up for 1,5 hours. That lifted our spirits I must say.
So now it feels a bit easier.
..................
Asmá 10 / August 29

_All glory be to this Day, the Day in which the fragrances of mercy have been 
wafted over all created things, a Day so blest that past ages and centuries can 
never hope to rival it, a Day in which the countenance of the Ancient of Days 
hath turned towards His holy seat. Thereupon the voices of all created things, 
and beyond them those of the Concourse on high, were heard calling aloud: 
“Haste thee, O Carmel, for lo, the light of the countenance of God, the Ruler of 
the Kingdom of Names and Fashioner of the heavens, hath been lifted upon thee.”
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Let's have Sunday Brunch outside today, since it is so sunny and warm .......... at least here in St.John's. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, Caman, Don and Jeanne,,,and everyone else who might be having an extra kip...

Will eat by the window this morning Marc, it is raining and cold out there this AM (6C ) so something nice and warm will do for me, porridge perhaps, with blueberries! 



Cameo said:


> mmmm - outside sounds good to me Marc, thank you, I accept.
> 
> Caman - lol, Shayla is almost 4 years old and Failte is almost 3. I call all dogs puppies, it is good for their ego!
> 
> Have a great day all. I am (after brunch) going to start digging and such and I have to get some sleep this evening as my 4 nights start tonight.
> 
> Going to read Don's site first though!!!!!!


Yes, all dogs are 'puppies' no matter the age, same as all cats are 'kitties'... they like that, as Jeanne said, it makes them feel young.... :love2:


----------



## macdoodle

Here is a real kitty and puppy... a morning smile for y'all...


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Here is a real kitty and puppy... a morning smile for y'all...


Ahhhhh.  :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. At 6° with high, cold winds, a high of 12° and the RH at 100%, I will have to decline anything outside today.


That's fine, Don. Brunch in Bed for you. Enjoy, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> mmmm - outside sounds good to me Marc, thank you, I accept.
> 
> Caman - lol, Shayla is almost 4 years old and Failte is almost 3. I call all dogs puppies, it is good for their ego!
> 
> Have a great day all. I am (after brunch) going to start digging and such and I have to get some sleep this evening as my 4 nights start tonight.
> 
> Going to read Don's site first though!!!!!!


Great, Jeanne. I hate to dine alone. Just finished three hours of staining the rest of the back deck. Now, it shall dry in the sunshine and warmth of this grand Sunday.

Shayla and Failte are growing up to be fine dogs, Jeanne. Are they a breed of dog, like doxies, that do well in pairs and really need companionship of another GS?

Good luck with your night shift .......... and good luck with your start of school. In a way, I envy you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Pack on, my friend. America beckons.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute pic, Leslie. Indoor and hot Sunday Brunch for you as well.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Cute pic, Leslie. Indoor and hot Sunday Brunch for you as well.


Thanks Marc, could I have one of those Smoked Meat 'swammitches' you had yesterday?? :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks Marc, could I have one of those Smoked Meat 'swammitches' you had yesterday?? :love2:


Coming right up, Leslie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Leslie.


:lmao::lmao::lmao: thanks!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao: thanks!! :clap:


You may also take one home for a snack ............. or have some ice cream for desert ............. or just sit and chat.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> You may also take one home for a snack ............. or have some ice cream for desert ............. or just sit and chat.


I shall chat and take one home, I forego the ice-cream... thanks... might just take the banana however!! 

Are you BBQ ing out this evening??


----------



## overkill

I return to see that Marc has reached the 55,555 post mark! Wow it has been that long


----------



## SINC

Hi Steve, long time no hear from and yes, the good doctor is getting up there, isn't he? how are things?


----------



## Cameo

Well, this is it for this weekends work. Stairs still need to be repaired and next year I will add to the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I shall chat and take one home, I forego the ice-cream... thanks... might just take the banana however!!
> 
> Are you BBQ ing out this evening??


Yes, hamburgers with my wife's homemade BBQ sauce. How did you know?


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> I return to see that Marc has reached the 55,555 post mark! Wow it has been that long


Evening, Steve. How is Life treating you these days? You are missed here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Well, this is it for this weekends work. Stairs still need to be repaired and next year I will add to the garden.
> 
> View attachment 15862


Great work, Jeanne. You have a right to feel pride in a job well done.


----------



## Cameo

Cute picture Leslie! 

Marc - I know a lot of GSD owners have two - or more. If the GSD has human company most of the time then they are fine alone - but a lot of the ones I know get separation anxiety as they often bond with only one human and tolerate the rest.  The breed is a working dog so needs to keep busy/exercised/brain used etc. Since I am busy, the second dog provides company and play and exercise. No excuse for not enough walks though, my bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Cute picture Leslie!
> 
> Marc - I know a lot of GSD owners have two - or more. If the GSD has human company most of the time then they are fine alone - but a lot of the ones I know get separation anxiety as they often bond with only one human and tolerate the rest.  The breed is a working dog so needs to keep busy/exercised/brain used etc. Since I am busy, the second dog provides company and play and exercise. No excuse for not enough walks though, my bad.


Jeanne, I know one person with two GS show dogs, and he says the same thing as you. He is wondering what to do when he wants to show just one dog out of the province, as one of the dogs is in the senior division now. He does not want to leave his one dog alone in the house. We have offered the loan of one of our doxies, Jack, who loves his two GSDs.


----------



## friend

Fell asleep on the sofa.
Oh that's right. I sleep on the sofa now, since I've taken my bed down to the cellar. 
Anyway, now I'm ready to go to sleep properly.
Good night me friends.
See youse tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Fell asleep on the sofa.
> Oh that's right. I sleep on the sofa now, since I've taken my bed down to the cellar.
> Anyway, now I'm ready to go to sleep properly.
> Good night me friends.
> See youse tomorrow.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Good evening all: Nice work on the garden Jeanne, you can do mine anytime... I'll even walk the dogs for you.

Warm here today. Will be heading down to LaSalle this week so that should be fine ... nothing like another 10 degrees.
Marc, your Giants just slammed the D-backs 9 - 7.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks RP - how are you doing? You were looking for employment too weren't you? Any luck? I hope so, I wish you the very best


----------



## Rps

Hi Jeanne, I've had a couple of interviews but nothing yet. I'll keep looking, something will come up. I'm still in my studies so I can do some part-time. You?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good evening all: Nice work on the garden Jeanne, you can do mine anytime... I'll even walk the dogs for you.
> 
> Warm here today. Will be heading down to LaSalle this week so that should be fine ... nothing like another 10 degrees.
> Marc, your Giants just slammed the D-backs 9 - 7.


Evening, Rp. Yes, the Giants are in a race to reclaim the Wild Card spot. Not sure if they can catch the Padres unless they really turn on the heat. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Cameo

I am working full time nights - 4 nights on and 4 nights off. Will start school on the 13th


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I am working full time nights - 4 nights on and 4 nights off. Will start school on the 13th


Well then, sleep well tonight, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, all. Time to call it a night. Glad to see Jeanne and Rp here a bit more often, and the return of Steve. Now, if Warren returns our Shang family shall grow once again. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## danalicious

Okay, I'm back again. Darn it, it was the smoked meat that lured me back. Boy do I miss good deli food from the east...


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Okay, I'm back again. Darn it, it was the smoked meat that lured me back. Boy do I miss good deli food from the east...


Hello, Dana. Welcome home. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just a regular breakfast this morning, with some freshly baked goodies. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. There is a picture this morning on SAP of a Boeing 747 taking off from the Amsterdam airport that is hard to believe. Check it out and while there, the item right below it will put a smile on your face this morning. A quick coffee is all I have time for as there is much work to be done today. Later.


----------



## Rps

Morning all:

Marc I think the Giants have too many teams in front of them, but you never know, I'll have to check the schedule to see if there are any baseball equivalent "4 pointers" in the mix.

Don, I like the F88, you can see the Corvette in it and I really like the pencil art ....not sure how the two hearts was made but it is very good.

Caman, you must be down to the short days now ..... as Marc states, America Beckons.......

Jeanne, will you still be working and school at the same time? That's what I'm hoping for. I am hoping to supply teach, but that usually doesn't happen until Jan to March timeframe.

Hi Dana, long time no see.......


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, how are you today? Looks like the city will be getter hot, again, today. Hittin the harbour later? I guess the EX is in full swing, I haven't been there for a number of years........you?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, just doing a bit of catch-up reading... you have all been so busy!!

I hope you do find employment soon RP it will boost your confidence too, but i am sure it doesn't need much of a boost!!

Marc, thanks for the goodies.... always a pleasure to sit at your table... 

Caman, I hope you did have a good sleep last night and that the arm is starting to move a bit better..

Don, you have to take a rest from the reporting, you seem to have a full-time stint os SAP... delightful and always entertaining... thanks for that 

Dana, yes that smoked meat just made my weekend, if i could get one that good, med fat ... I could get the drool marks off the screen!! :lmao:

So you who are still sweating it out in the east, summer has come to an abrupt end at this moment... my furnace came on last night....  maybe it will return with some fine days yet....


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Awesome as usual.

I can relate Leslie. It was verrrry chilly in the house last night, but I refused to turn the furnace on in August. It just seems ridiculous. I just threw another layer on.

Off to check out SAP soon, Don. It sounds good. 

Hi Dana - Welcome back! How are the little ones doing? Do they start school soon?


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Marc. Awesome as usual.
> 
> I can relate Leslie. It was verrrry chilly in the house last night, but I refused to turn the furnace on in August. It just seems ridiculous. I just threw another layer on.
> 
> Off to check out SAP soon, Don. It sounds good.
> 
> Hi Dana - Welcome back! How are the little ones doing? Do they start school soon?


I turned it off you can bet, but when it came on was a surprise! I told the furry ones to just tuck themselves into their tails :lmao:... and I added another layer. too... I couldn't believe it was that chilly... 
I might put on the fireplace for a bit this evening if it gets cooler, for an hour or two, I like it on in the evening but those days don't usually hit until end of Sept or into Oct...
but it has been a funny year all round out here ... ! who knows, might get a year like way back when, and we were golfing in January... NY day in fact. in shorts!! :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Hi Sonal, how are you today? Looks like the city will be getter hot, again, today. Hittin the harbour later? I guess the EX is in full swing, I haven't been there for a number of years........you?


Yeah, it's been hot again the past few days. I don't anticipate leaving my desk very much, though,

I was at the Ex last year, but that was the first time in roughly 20 years or so. Not seeing much reason to go again this year.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Rp, Don, Leslie, Dana, Kim, Sonal and all. 

I've got some stuff done and hoping to be even more comprised tonight.
8 days left. 
Tomorrow I am to go to the Embassy to collect the passport with the Visa in them. :clap:
Gotta go, rush, rush, rush......... 
....................
Asmá 11 / August 30

_It is indeed a good and praiseworthy thing to
progress materially, but in so doing, let us not
neglect the more important spiritual progress, 
and close our eyes to the Devine light shining 
in our midst.
'Adbu'l-Bahá_


----------



## macdoodle

GO! GO! GO! ... can't be late for your 'date with destiny!!' :clap:

the rush is on, and almost this time next week you will be high in the sky... with diamonds!! :lmao:

We are all cheering for you Caman, .... :clap::clap::clap: (don't forget Hanna)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne, Rp, Don, Sonal, Leslie, Kim and Caman. How is everyone today? Hot here this afternoon, at least by St.John's standards -- very sunny and 23C temps, with just a bit of a breeze. Spent the whole morning out working in the garden weeding, trimming, etc. Time for lunch. Anyone interested?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Jeanne, Rp, Don, Sonal, Leslie, Kim and Caman. How is everyone today? Hot here this afternoon, at least by St.John's standards -- very sunny and 23C temps, with just a bit of a breeze. Spent the whole morning out working in the garden weeding, trimming, etc. Time for lunch. Anyone interested?


Yep! I will stop and have a bite, it will be brunch for me, been up since 6:15 ... just about time for a nosh... thanks!


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone!

Kim and Leslie - I really feel for you. AB has had a rough (and short) summer this year. I was telling one of my friends in Calgary last week that it seems BC and AB switched climates this year - Calgary is nice and green and we are dealing with brown grass out here.

Kim - the boys start after labour day. They are ready, I am not. They are going to a new school and my eldest is starting Grade 1. *sniff, sniff*

Marc - life has been grand here. I have been ridiculously busy all summer.

Don - great picture on SAP this morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yep! I will stop and have a bite, it will be brunch for me, been up since 6:15 ... just about time for a nosh... thanks!


Great. What would you like?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - life has been grand here. I have been ridiculously busy all summer." Dana, well now you may relax for a bit in The Shang.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Great. What would you like?


I will take whatever is on the run... nothing special... 



danalicious said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Kim and Leslie - I really feel for you. AB has had a rough (and short) summer this year. I was telling one of my friends in Calgary last week that it seems BC and AB switched climates this year - Calgary is nice and green and we are dealing with brown grass out here.
> 
> Kim - the boys start after labour day. They are ready, I am not. They are going to a new school and my eldest is starting Grade 1. *sniff, sniff*
> 
> Marc - life has been grand here. I have been ridiculously busy all summer.
> 
> Don - great picture on SAP this morning!


Fear not, they, and you will survive.... :lmao: but tis a sad day as this is the day they begin to be part of the larger picture, influenced by others and this is the day you start to become a 'parent' helping them sort through the flotsam and jetsam of life, figuring out the positive from the negative, and trusting they can do it... and this is the day you have to let them start making their own decisions, even if you know it won't go well, this is the only way they can learn, when they learn on the small stuff the big stuff isn't so hard when they grow up... and Dana, they will do that! :-(

I do feel your angst, I truly do, it is as clear in my mind as it was on the first day... of each child... (you will get over it, but not forget it... )


----------



## danalicious

macdoodle said:


> Fear not, they, and you will survive.... :lmao: but tis a sad day as this is the day they begin to be part of the larger picture, influenced by others and this is the day you start to become a 'parent' helping them sort through the flotsam and jetsam of life, figuring out the positive from the negative, and trusting they can do it... and this is the day you have to let them start making their own decisions, even if you know it won't go well, this is the only way they can learn, when they learn on the small stuff the big stuff isn't so hard when they grow up... and Dana, they will do that! :-(
> 
> I do feel your angst, I truly do, it is as clear in my mind as it was on the first day... of each child... (you will get over it, but not forget it... )


Leslie!! Now you have really made me cry...:-(
All tears aside, we have raised the boys to be independent and make their own decisions, where appropriate. I am pretty proud that my boys are not shy about speaking their minds. In fact, when someone asks the boys if they are excited about Christmas, my eldest is confident enough to tell a stranger we are Jewish and we celebrate Hanukkah.

They also know how to stick up for themselves and walk away from the mean kids. That should serve them well on the playground.


----------



## Rps

Maybe it's a guy thing, or the numbing effect of having had four children, but this sez it all [ no spam intended ]

YouTube - Staples Back to School


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, I like the F88, you can see the Corvette in it and I really like the pencil art ....not sure how the two hearts was made but it is very good.


Rp, have you never seen wood carved into chains (which is exactly how the pencil lead would have been done)?

Here is a step by step to show you how they do it and the same principle would apply to the lead carvings. Delicate work indeed.


----------



## Rps

I bet that still takes some patience to do ..... something I don't have. The boot was also great.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Leslie!! Now you have really made me cry...:-(
> All tears aside, we have raised the boys to be independent and make their own decisions, where appropriate. I am pretty proud that my boys are not shy about speaking their minds. In fact, when someone asks the boys if they are excited about Christmas, my eldest is confident enough to tell a stranger we are Jewish and we celebrate Hanukkah.
> 
> They also know how to stick up for themselves and walk away from the mean kids. That should serve them well on the playground.


Good for you, Dana. This is the sort of child that comes into adulthood ready for the world.

When my son was in pre-school, he was asked to settle an arguement as to which was "better", Christmas (i.e., lots of gifts on one day) or Hanukkah (i.e., gifts spread out over eight days). His friend Daniel (Jewish from Montreal) and Mathew (Irish Catholic from here) came to him to settle the arguement. Stephen, with the wisdom of Solomon, said "Both ............ I celebrate both so both are good." Me being Jewish and his mom being Catholic put him in "the sweet spot" of gift getting. These days, all he wants is a "Green Christmas" (which makes no sense in Canada since our money is not green as it is in the US) and Hanukkah "Gelt".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe it's a guy thing, or the numbing effect of having had four children, but this sez it all [ no spam intended ]
> 
> YouTube - Staples Back to School


I like the Staples TV commercial that has the dad dragging the couch with the two kids on it looking glum.

Actually, there are many kids looking forward to going back to school now. They are bored, which is all the more reason to have a summer break of five weeks (i.e., part of June and all of July). Then, they can have a week off around Labor Day, three weeks off around both Christmas and Easter, the traditional Canadian holidays of Thanksgiving and Remembrance Day ........... and the rest are school days.


----------



## Rps

True, one of the things about getting older is the change in social markers. I grew up in a rural community, so the end of summer [ read starting school ] meant the CNE [ the EX ], then in September came the Eaton's Catalogue, October was Halloween, December was Christmas, then Valentine's Day, Easter, then May 24th [ Firecracker Day ]. That was our year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> True, one of the things about getting older is the change in social markers. I grew up in a rural community, so the end of summer [ read starting school ] meant the CNE [ the EX ], then in September came the Eaton's Catalogue, October was Halloween, December was Christmas, then Valentine's Day, Easter, then May 24th [ Firecracker Day ]. That was our year.


The World Series usually ended on or just before my birthday in October. Now, the first round of playoffs are still going ahead on my birthday. 

Still, the last time the Giants won the World Series was just before my 6th birthday. How I long for them to do it again before too long. Luckily, I was not born in Chicago a Cubs fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is as good a time as any to call it a night. Paix, mon amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck with your night shift. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## CubaMark

So... what's on tap, Dr. G? I've filled up on Cuban rum... might be time for some Holyrood screech.... 

.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Dana. This is the sort of child that comes into adulthood ready for the world.
> 
> When my son was in pre-school, he was asked to settle an arguement as to which was "better", Christmas (i.e., lots of gifts on one day) or Hanukkah (i.e., gifts spread out over eight days). His friend Daniel (Jewish from Montreal) and Mathew (Irish Catholic from here) came to him to settle the arguement. Stephen, with the wisdom of Solomon, said "Both ............ I celebrate both so both are good." Me being Jewish and his mom being Catholic put him in "the sweet spot" of gift getting. These days, all he wants is a "Green Christmas" (which makes no sense in Canada since our money is not green as it is in the US) and Hanukkah "Gelt".


What a great story Marc! The wisdom of Solomon indeed!


----------



## danalicious

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

And so ends another day in the life of the Shang, nearly 40 posts worth. Amazing how this pace holds up.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> So... what's on tap, Dr. G? I've filled up on Cuban rum... might be time for some Holyrood screech....
> 
> .


Only the best for you, mi amigo. Ask and ye shall receive. Nice to have another doctor in the house. What was the title of you dissertation?


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> What a great story Marc! The wisdom of Solomon indeed!


Yes, Stephen was just four at the time ........... and now he just graduated from Memorial, having just passed French.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny day here, so we shall be serving breakfast out on the back deck. Anything you want shall be served to you. And don't forget to come to our grand celebration this eveing honoring CubaMark's accomplishment of getting his doctorate. Kudos, Dr. CM.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Time to pick the two red tomatoes left which will make a total of four produced by three plants in the wet climate this summer. The other half dozen are still dark green. 'Tis only 3° this morning. Get your exercise on SAP this morning with a new and easy method and have a look at a curious effect of an airplane's props.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Don I liked the photo of the moon and the tree.

Marc, SAP has a story about the decline of the Oxford Dictionary. The web strikes again. Too bad really. I used to teach me kids to use the dictionary as a tickler for remembering how to spell. Every time they asked how to spell a word, I would have them look it up in the dictionary .... then I would have them place a "red" dot beside the word. The goal is to not "double dot" words..... it works.....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Time to pick the two red tomatoes left which will make a total of four produced by three plants in the wet climate this summer. The other half dozen are still dark green. 'Tis only 3° this morning. Get your exercise on SAP this morning with a new and easy method and have a look at a curious effect of an airplane's props.


I hear you Don. My wife and I were just out having some coffee on the back deck and looking over our tomato plants. There are dozens of fruit on the vine, but none are red yet. We have had a great year for the tomato plants, but I was hoping to have a red one by Labor Day. We shall see. Good luck with your plants. I have six Roma and six Sweet Cluster plants this year.


----------



## sharonmac09

good morning everyone!

Everything is fine here. All I'm doing right now is work, work, work and more work. People pulling me in every direction! Don't they know that I only have 2 hands??!!  Sigh... I sure can't wait for the off season and do absolutely nothing!!! Just reading and chilling.... that's the ticket. 

So how's everyone here? 

Only 2 tomatoes Don??!! Wow what a wet season you had. You had the cold wet weather while I had awesome warm sunny temps here. In fact according to my hubby he heard that this summer here was 3C warmer than normal. 

Hi Rp! How's the job hunting coming along? Any promising prospects? How are you liking Windsor?

Hi Marc, how are you? How's the overall summer there this year? Warmer and sunnier right? 

Hi everyone else!! What's up?


----------



## SINC

Sharon, we had two red tomatoes earlier that we ate. Two now are ready to pick and speaking of pics, I will try to take one of them later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. I like your concept of "chilling out".

"Hi Marc, how are you? How's the overall summer there this year? Warmer and sunnier right? " Yes, it has been sunnier and warmer than usual for July and August. Currently 19C and sunny with an ocean breeze bringing in some clouds.


----------



## macdoodle

danalicious said:


> Leslie!! Now you have really made me cry...:-(
> All tears aside, we have raised the boys to be independent and make their own decisions, where appropriate. I am pretty proud that my boys are not shy about speaking their minds. In fact, when someone asks the boys if they are excited about Christmas, my eldest is confident enough to tell a stranger we are Jewish and we celebrate Hanukkah.
> 
> They also know how to stick up for themselves and walk away from the mean kids. That should serve them well on the playground.


Awww Dana, I didn't mean to make you cry... it is just the way it is, our parents went through the same things... and it sounds as if your sons have a good grip on reality, and pride in who they are, they didn't get that from school, they learned it from you, in the subtleties of your everyday life... you have taught them well to not be afraid, and I know you have taught them to also be gentle, and there is a difference between being strong and being tough... 
I don't think you need to worry about your sons, they will thrive, they will learn but they will also teach ... it is part of their essence, you gave them that...


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Rp, Don, Sharon, Leslie and all. 

Got the passport and the sealed letters that we are to present at the port of 
entry, been to the Social services and talked about the adoption, sent of a 
tax return and made a few phone calls.
Stressed up now, tired and would like to go to bed. 
................
Asmá 12 / August 31

_Man has the power both to do good and to do evil;
if his power for good predominates and his inclination
to do wrong are conquered, then man in truth may be 
called a saint.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good afternoon Marc, Rp, Don, Sharon, Leslie and all.
> 
> Got the passport and the sealed letters that we are to present at the port of
> entry, been to the Social services and talked about the adoption, sent of a
> tax return and made a few phone calls.
> Stressed up now, tired and would like to go to bed.


:clap::clap::clap::clap: sounds like the worst is over Caman... just curious, what adoption?? 

hang in there, have a wee kip and then get out for a walk... breathe deeply, it will help. 
how many more 'sleeps' before you are on N.A. soil?? 
(only the night 'sleeps'...) :lmao:

You are doing well friend, don't despair... it is an awful strain I know, but you should be proud you have come this far... just a wee way to go yet!!


----------



## danalicious

Good morning all!
Marc, I am heading over to your sunny deck today. We are experiencing our first taste of winter - dull, grey skies and lots of rain.

Oh, and my tomato plants have not done very well ripening. Lots of green cherry tomatoes, but maybe half a dozen ripened so far. My other tomato plant also has a lot of green fruit, but I am still hoping. It's the first time I ever planted anything edible, so I am still thrilled with the yield!

Caman, it's good to hear things are going smoothly. It's been a long road for you.

Leslie, thank you for the kind words. I feel better already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. You are now even closer to those hallowed shores of America. I recall the thrill I had when I was first admitted into Canada as landed immigrant more than 33 years ago. Hope you have the same thrill. Bon voyage, mon ami.

Afternoon, Leslie. Afternoon, Dana. Our back deck is sunny and free right now ................ except for seven snoozing doxies. Sunny and 19C which is fine for this time of the month of August.


----------



## friend

Leslie: I'm adopting Daniel, Anna's son, who has no father.
Anna adopted daniel from Ethiopia when he was 7. He is 16 in October.
Daniel will be important to the family, since he will be the only child
that has both of us as parents.

Dana; Hi buddy. Nice o see you. 
Long tome no posting. 

Marc:I presume it will be quite exciting and 
I have been asked to kiss the ground on arrival.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc:I presume it will be quite exciting and 
I have been asked to kiss the ground on arrival."

That is what my grandfather did when he got through immigration at Ellis Island in 1903. He and my grandmother were forced out of Russia with the Czar's edit that expelled all Jews from "the Pale of Settlement" throughout Czarist Russia. A "visit" by the "friendly folks" undertaking the pogroms made their decision to come to America a bit easier. If you have ever seen the movie "Fiddler on the Roof", that is the story of my grandparents. 

So, American beckons and shall welcome you.

I think what you are doing for Daniel is a grand thing. We are being told that any foster child we take in will most likely not be adoptable to us, because we are caregivers and not on the adoption list. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Caman, I think you should do two things in the next while. First, ensure you take a picture of you and your family leaving your home and one at the airport, then take the same pictures at your new home and the airport with the entire family. This linkage will help establish a pictorial form of roots. This will be important to you and your extended family in the future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Caman, I think you should do two things in the next while. First, ensure you take a picture of you and your family leaving your home and one at the airport, then take the same pictures at your new home and the airport with the entire family. This linkage will help establish a pictorial form of roots. This will be important to you and your extended family in the future.


A great idea, Rp. I would like a copy of the picture of Caman kissing the ground. Are you flying to JFK International in NYC? I grew up not far from there, but back then it was called Idlewild Airport.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Caman, I think you should do two things in the next while. First, ensure you take a picture of you and your family leaving your home and one at the airport, then take the same pictures at your new home and the airport with the entire family. This linkage will help establish a pictorial form of roots. This will be important to you and your extended family in the future.


I too think this is a great idea, altho the leaving ad arriving might look the same!!
(I doubt it!) Except for you Caman, you will be smiling on both counts I think!! 
Hope your arm is suffering well under the added strain... and that it is getting a bit more mobility... have to play those irish jigs with gusto.. and that takes a good elbow!!


----------



## friend

Good idea lads.
I'll definitely have the camera handy.

Leslie: I rarely smile. 
Got to think about my bad boy image.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good idea lads.
> I'll definitely have the camera handy.
> 
> Leslie: I rarely smile.
> Got to think about my bad boy image.


Good night, Caman. You, the "bad boy"??? No way. You have a heart of gold and a great voice to match this heart, so stay just the way you are right now. We can all say "We knew him when" as you accept your Grammy award. Excelsior, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

I wish I hadn't looked.........I just didn't believe the caption, or I wouldn't have....girl cheerfully throws puppies (hardly a few days old from the looks of them) into a river to drown.......probably in croatia....

I feel so sick, I really want to puke and I even though I shut the video down as fast as possible when I realized it was TRUE, the image stays with me and I want to cry. I shouldn't be so shocked, I am not a child, I realize these people do exist in the world, but to see a girl of about 12-14, happily, smiling, toss a newborn puppy into a river really disturbs me. Tell me the vision will go away. :--mad:


----------



## Dr.G.

This is for Caman, as he sets his sights on going westward, towards the setting sun. He and I shall be brothers of the sun -- with me seeing the sun rise first in North America and he seeing it set last in North America. Paix, mon ami.

YouTube - Going Home - Seafarer's Farewell

Of course, "Going Home" sounds just as good with the sound of a lone piper. I love bagpipe music.

YouTube - Going Home (Bagpipes)


Caman, the Irish have been coming to America for hundreds of years, leaving their mark on their new homeland. May you do the same ........ in peace, with your music and love of family, than in war.

YouTube - Irish Brigade at Fredricksburg

YouTube - Kelly's Irish Brigade

Patrick Kelly, of Kelly's Irish Brigade, was buried near where I grew up, in First Cavalry Cemetery in Woodside, New York.

Thus, to be Irish is to be part of what made America. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I wish I hadn't looked.........I just didn't believe the caption, or I wouldn't have....girl cheerfully throws puppies (hardly a few days old from the looks of them) into a river to drown.......probably in croatia....
> 
> I feel so sick, I really want to puke and I even though I shut the video down as fast as possible when I realized it was TRUE, the image stays with me and I want to cry. I shouldn't be so shocked, I am not a child, I realize these people do exist in the world, but to see a girl of about 12-14, happily, smiling, toss a newborn puppy into a river really disturbs me. Tell me the vision will go away. :--mad:


Jeanne, where on earth did you see this???? :-(


----------



## Cameo

Someone posted it on facebook originally. It was onYoutube I guess, they removed it. Don't watch it. I am just very upset over it and having a hard time even believing it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Someone posted it on facebook originally. It was onYoutube I guess, they removed it. Don't watch it. I am just very upset over it and having a hard time even believing it.


Jeanne, of the 25 doxie pups born in our four litters, two died at birth or shortly after. I wept as I tried to bring them back to life ........ to no avail. No, I shall not seek out this clip.

How are you today, other than this feeling of shock and dismay?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, where on earth did you see this???? :-(


I too watched this video today. As much as it repulsed me, I watched it to the very end. So sad. If you want a link, send me an e-mail, but be warned, you need a strong constitution to be able to stand it.


----------



## SINC

Now, here are the pics of the picks I promised earlier today. the top shot is with my Nikon 8MP camera, the bottom with my iPhone 7 MP camera:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAMAN! *

WOOT!

Hope the kids treated you with some great Birthday surprises!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We that have an OtHD Birthday Breakfast Celebreation especially for Caman. Enjoy one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, the doxies send you birthday greetings as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and belated happy birthday Caman. A humourous quiz awaits you on SAP today along with Roger Ebert's top 100 moments in the movies. Check it out to see if your favourite is there. Mine was. I'm off to the salt mines as tomorrow's edition awaits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Here is a little "treat" for you and SAP .............. although we shall NOT be serving it in The Cafe Chez Marc.

Fried Beer... The Name Says It All - The Consumerist


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Here is a little "treat" for you and SAP .............. although we shall NOT be serving it in The Cafe Chez Marc.
> 
> Fried Beer... The Name Says It All - The Consumerist


Sorry Marc, been there, done that:

Holy Barley Batman, A Recipe For Fried Beer | St. Albert's Place On The Web


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry Marc, been there, done that:
> 
> Holy Barley Batman, A Recipe For Fried Beer | St. Albert's Place On The Web


I knew I had read about it somewhere else, but I should have know it would be at SAP. Live and learn.

How are you this fine sunny afternoon? Love the pics of your tomato plants.


----------



## SINC

Yes, those two tomatoes are nice and I hate to pick them, so they will remain on the vine until Friday. Then I will pick them as we leave to spend the long weekend at a campground between Hinton and Jasper. I am hopeful to get some wildlife shots as well. 

Amazing that the iPhone is very near the quality of my Nikon too.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I too watched this video today. As much as it repulsed me, I watched it to the very end. So sad. If you want a link, send me an e-mail, but be warned, you need a strong constitution to be able to stand it.


Not interested, I hate being ill because of someone's irreverence for life, I am just queasy hearing about it here, and to think someone would video it and publish!! UGH what a bunch of sick people ... 



SINC said:


> Now, here are the pics of the picks I promised earlier today. the top shot is with my Nikon 8MP camera, the bottom with my iPhone 7 MP camera:


Boy oh boy! those tomatoes look so good, and just as good on the iphone as on the mega bucks Nikon... good one Don... are you going to take some bacon and lettuce to go along with those tomatoes on your trip, and a loaf of fresh bread?? little mayo perhaps??

huh? huh?  Now I am hungry for a BLT mostly for the LT part... :lmao:


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Boy oh boy! those tomatoes look so good, and just as good on the iphone as on the mega bucks Nikon... good one Don... are you going to take some bacon and lettuce to go along with those tomatoes on your trip, and a loaf of fresh bread?? little mayo perhaps??
> 
> huh? huh?  Now I am hungry for a BLT mostly for the LT part... :lmao:


Not a lot of price difference Leslie. The Nikon was $1,100 and the iPhone was $900.


----------



## danalicious

Nice tomatoes Don! After a good rain, mine are starting to get a little bigger and little brighter. Hopefully I can slice some up soon.

Good morning all. Happy Birthday Caman. I hope your day is filled with joy!

My day started off wonderfully with what will be my winter anthem: 

Sound of Sunshine

Thanks to one of my great friends in Calgary who sent me that.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Not a lot of price difference Leslie. The Nikon was $1,100 and the iPhone was $900.


Yes, perhaps not much difference, but look at all your iPhone can do!! 



danalicious said:


> Nice tomatoes Don! After a good rain, mine are starting to get a little bigger and little brighter. Hopefully I can slice some up soon.
> 
> Good morning all. Happy Birthday Caman. I hope your day is filled with joy!
> 
> My day started off wonderfully with what will be my winter anthem:
> 
> Sound of Sunshine
> 
> Thanks to one of my great friends in Calgary who sent me that.


LOVE this thanks so much for sharing,it is such a happy lovely tune, and the eye candy isn't bad either... makes me want to sing and dance... :clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Don I have the salt and pepper ready for those tomatoes.....that and a fed of corn on the cob make for a gourmet outing in my books.


----------



## Dr.G.

I love the sight of a red tomato on the vine. I still have about a dozen clusters of seven of the Sweet Cluster tomato variety and about 60 Roma tomatoes ................. all green and just sunning themselves. Luckily, we don't get frost until mid-November, so they have all of Sept. and Oct. to ripen. Still, I wish they would hurry. I fear the winds of Fall hitting my Sweet Cluster plants, since they are over 7 feet tall. Grew all my tomato plants from seed. Next year, I shall start the seeds earlier, even though we can't put them out until mid to late June. We shall see.

Still, this year has been a great year for growing tomato plants here in St.John's. Should be interesting to see how many of the 150+ tomatoes actually turn red. Again, we shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I love the sight of a red tomato on the vine. I still have about a dozen clusters of seven of the Sweet Cluster tomato variety and about 60 Roma tomatoes ................. all green and just sunning themselves. Luckily, we don't get frost until mid-November, so they have all of Sept. and Oct. to ripen. Still, I wish they would hurry. I fear the winds of Fall hitting my Sweet Cluster plants, since they are over 7 feet tall. Grew all my tomato plants from seed. Next year, I shall start the seeds earlier, even though we can't put them out until mid to late June. We shall see.
> 
> Still, this year has been a great year for growing tomato plants here in St.John's. Should be interesting to see how many of the 150+ tomatoes actually turn red. Again, we shall see.


You do know how tasty green fried tomatoes are? I just saute them in a bit of butter and add a spoonful of brown sugar to caramelize, or not, just add a few onions instead and pop the whole shebang over a green salad, or even just some fried rice... 

If you want at least a couple right now, put them into a brown paper bag and let sit on the sill... 

Or you can just wait it out!!


----------



## SINC

Not to mention that green tomato pickles are just wonderful. BTW those two I shot are called "early girls".


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone. 

Do you suppose if I hide under my desk and throw my cell phone in the lake, people will stop asking me to do things? (Have been putting in some long days lately.)


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!



danalicious said:


> My day started off wonderfully with what will be my winter anthem:
> 
> Sound of Sunshine
> 
> Thanks to one of my great friends in Calgary who sent me that.


I love Michael Franti's music. I was lucky enough to see him this summer at the Calgary Folk Music Festival. That song (and a few others) of his have been in my iTunes collection ever since. 


macdoodle said:


> it is such a happy lovely tune, and the eye candy isn't bad either... makes me want to sing and dance... :clap:


Hahah! And that is EXACTLY what I and many others were doing - with bare feet in the grass! I took an iPhone picture of some of the more interesting of my fellow dancers. I'll go see if I can find it - If so, I post it later.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Do you suppose if I hide under my desk and throw my cell phone in the lake, people will stop asking me to do things? (Have been putting in some long days lately.)


Poor Sonal,

You did make me chuckle with your new title above your avatar though.

Unfortunately, I think most of the people calling also know where you live, which is basically where you work. (or is that the other way around?) 

Good luck - I hope things improve quickly for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> You do know how tasty green fried tomatoes are? I just saute them in a bit of butter and add a spoonful of brown sugar to caramelize, or not, just add a few onions instead and pop the whole shebang over a green salad, or even just some fried rice...
> 
> If you want at least a couple right now, put them into a brown paper bag and let sit on the sill...
> 
> Or you can just wait it out!!



Afternoon, Leslie. You and my wife are on the same page re fried green tomatoes. I like them but she loves them .................. but I am still hoping the majority of the tomatoes turn a nice shade of red. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Poor Sonal,
> 
> You did make me chuckle with your new title above your avatar though.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think most of the people calling also know where you live, which is basically where you work. (or is that the other way around?)
> 
> Good luck - I hope things improve quickly for you.


On Facebook, I have changed my picture to one that reads "Cranky Princess". On another forum I post on, I've changed my handle to "Cranky Bitch." 

I work out of my parents' home office, though I suppose if I switched to my home office, I could have the concierge block entry to everyone....

Hopefully, there will be a reprieve in a week or so. But until then...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Do you suppose if I hide under my desk and throw my cell phone in the lake, people will stop asking me to do things? (Have been putting in some long days lately.)


Afternoon, Sonal. Maybe put your cell phone in a cup of Sonal Special Herbal Tea ................ and then sit back and have one for yourself to calm your nerves. I can't really relate to having people from all directions asking you to do things at the same time, since academia has totally different stresses. Still, you are strong and will sort things out without having to resort to hiding under your desk. Here is the usual scene under my desk.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks, Marc, the tea is appreciated. New boyfriend is also an academic; I am currently envying his job, though he, of course, has different pressures to deal with.

It's the people asking for money that are hard to cope with, since, well, there are a lot of them and there's not a lot of available cash. Am shuffling money around as fast as I can, but there is not much money to shuffle. (It's about 20-30 separate companies here; whoever has money loans it to whoever does not.)

Oh, and all the payroll stuff that needs to be sorted, since my payroll person quit so I need to figure it out ASAP. It would have been nice if she'd filled out her own ROE before she left.  (She did, helpfully, void her own final paycheque.)

And the legal issues that need to be addressed.

And the bookkeeping errors and questions that need to be cleared up, since the corporate accountant is in, and I've been finding problems in a few places where I've had to take over for the person who quit.

Then there's assorted paperwork with the city that requires attention, because for anything that involves the city, a lot of complex paperwork must be issued.

And the tenant complaints that need to be shut down. I've discovered, that tenants who live in the nicer buildings have more vocal complaints over much smaller issues. (I still shake my head over the one woman who sent us a 10 page letter over a burned out lightbulb.)

At some point, it might be nice to actually get back to doing my job, whatever that is....


----------



## Rps

Sonal, just for you......

YouTube - Seinfeld - George sleeping under his desk


----------



## KC4

Found it!







And yes, that is a skirt/kilt and he was "Dancing like an Egyptian".


----------



## Rps

Very hot today! Seems we had a Buskers Competition here, many many acts. The competition was quite fierce as many participants went for the jugglers..................


----------



## friend

Good afternoon me friends.

Thanks for the birthday greatings. 

Horrible to hear about the puppies. 
Some people........ 

Busy day with packing, storing and kids fighting.
(they are freaking from time to time and picks on each other)
Now it is coming up to only 5 days left, which freaks me out too. XX)
I will be so happy leaving this place and being able to take it easy
in Bellevue, which wont really happen anyway, but it's nice to dream. 
At least I will be with my wife and the kids with their ma. :love2:

Apple TV looks like an interesting gadget for us, since we don't have a TV.
We could rent a film or TV show as a treat, if the kids are good. :clap:
.................
Asmá 13 / September 1

_The knowledge of the Reality of the Divinity is
impossible and unattainable, but the knowledge of
the Manifestations of God is the knowledge of God,
for the bounties, splendors, and divine attributes
are apparent in Them.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Apple TV looks like an interesting gadget for us, since we don't have a TV.
> We could rent a film or TV show as a treat, if the kids are good. :clap:


Caman, you need a TV set to use an Apple TV. It is just the box that drives the TV set.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Caman, you need a TV set to use an Apple TV. It is just the box that drives the TV set.


But surely I can be used with a projector? 
We don't want a TV and are getting a projector.


----------



## SINC

If it is a projection TV, sure. Other than that, I am not familiar with them.


----------



## friend

I have to check that later so. 

By the way, I got all but one word right on the quiz.  
I chose purse instead of pulse.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Found it!
> View attachment 15911
> 
> And yes, that is a skirt/kilt and he was "Dancing like an Egyptian".


:clap::clap: love it! looks like a great time was had by all, and I do love the kilt... 





friend said:


> Good afternoon me friends.
> 
> Thanks for the birthday greatings.
> 
> Horrible to hear about the puppies.
> Some people........
> 
> Busy day with packing, storing and kids fighting.
> (they are freaking from time to time and picks on each other)
> Now it is coming up to only 5 days left, which freaks me out too. XX)
> I will be so happy leaving this place and being able to take it easy
> in Bellevue, which wont really happen anyway, but it's nice to dream.
> At least I will be with my wife and the kids with their ma. :love2:
> 
> Apple TV looks like an interesting gadget for us, since we don't have a TV.
> We could rent a film or TV show as a treat, if the kids are good. :clap:
> .................
> Asmá 13 / September 1
> 
> ]


I don't know anything about the gadget world Caman, but no TV?? how will you see yourself on it if you don't got it?? surely a wee one would suffice.... 
there is always the computer, you can watch movies on that couldn't you??

Glad things are finally full speed ahead, whatever doesn't get done this week doesn't matter, it's a give away!! :lmao:
Take care, check in, and have a good sleep tonight ... :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thanks, Marc, the tea is appreciated. New boyfriend is also an academic; I am currently envying his job, though he, of course, has different pressures to deal with.
> 
> It's the people asking for money that are hard to cope with, since, well, there are a lot of them and there's not a lot of available cash. Am shuffling money around as fast as I can, but there is not much money to shuffle. (It's about 20-30 separate companies here; whoever has money loans it to whoever does not.)
> 
> Oh, and all the payroll stuff that needs to be sorted, since my payroll person quit so I need to figure it out ASAP. It would have been nice if she'd filled out her own ROE before she left.  (She did, helpfully, void her own final paycheque.)
> 
> And the legal issues that need to be addressed.
> 
> And the bookkeeping errors and questions that need to be cleared up, since the corporate accountant is in, and I've been finding problems in a few places where I've had to take over for the person who quit.
> 
> Then there's assorted paperwork with the city that requires attention, because for anything that involves the city, a lot of complex paperwork must be issued.
> 
> And the tenant complaints that need to be shut down. I've discovered, that tenants who live in the nicer buildings have more vocal complaints over much smaller issues. (I still shake my head over the one woman who sent us a 10 page letter over a burned out lightbulb.)
> 
> At some point, it might be nice to actually get back to doing my job, whatever that is....


Wow, that seems very complicated, Sonal. In that the interest on the loans are a tax deduction, you need to keep accurate records. I can balance our home budget, but that is about it. Bon chance, mon amie.

"New boyfriend is also an academic; I am currently envying his job, though he, of course, has different pressures to deal with." I have a friend in business who says that academics have it easy. I told him that it takes many from 2-7 years to complete a Ph.D. (took me 3 years almost to the day). That is on top of five years at the undergrad level to get two bachelor degrees and 2 1/2 years getting my masters degree. Still, I don't envy those academic who are in the sink or swim environment to obtain grants. Gone are the days of "publish or perish". Now it is "How much have your brought into the university re external grants?" Such is Life. In what area does your boyfriend teach? Tell him for me he is a lucky man ........... the Sonal Special does not refer to just the tea, but for your smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Very hot today! Seems we had a Buskers Competition here, many many acts. The competition was quite fierce as many participants went for the jugglers..................


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Now it is coming up to only 5 days left, which freaks me out too. 
I will be so happy leaving this place and being able to take it easy
in Bellevue, which wont really happen anyway, but it's nice to dream."

As George Bernard Shaw once wrote, "Some men see things as they are and ask "why?". I dream things that never were and ask "why not?" 

So, in five days you shall be incommunicado. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. As the children here say, "Five more sleeps until ........." You fill in the blank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is a good time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Want to take my telescope outside to do some stargazing. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sonal. Sending your some Sonal Special Herbal Tea .............. just in case the night gets even more stressful. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> "New boyfriend is also an academic; I am currently envying his job, though he, of course, has different pressures to deal with." I have a friend in business who says that academics have it easy. I told him that it takes many from 2-7 years to complete a Ph.D. (took me 3 years almost to the day). That is on top of five years at the undergrad level to get two bachelor degrees and 2 1/2 years getting my masters degree. Still, I don't envy those academic who are in the sink or swim environment to obtain grants. Gone are the days of "publish or perish". Now it is "How much have your brought into the university re external grants?" Such is Life. In what area does your boyfriend teach? Tell him for me he is a lucky man ........... the Sonal Special does not refer to just the tea, but for your smile.


He's a physicist. (I love telling people that since it makes me feel smarter by association.  ) Just research, though. No teaching. I could not do what he does, or indeed what you do. 

Still, the lack of people complaining and nagging him on a daily basis sounds appealing right now. 

On to finish filing a defense for a legal matter that has actually been resolved, but they are suing us anyway. Why? Because some people are like that.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> If it is a projection TV, sure. Other than that, I am not familiar with them.


Found out that you can, but it is not optimal.
Require a dark room and it's apparently a costly way of watching TV.
Blown light bulbs amongst other things.
So my conclusion is; we will get a TV that can double as a monitor for the Mac.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Been up for awhile. We down with all the pictures, so now the walls are bare. 
It is really starting to feel like we are moving.
Doing to jack up the speed of things today, otherwise panic will occur I'm sure.
The I'm taking the wee kids and John, my neighbor, for a drive.
He need to get out more, he is lonely sitting in his apartment and now we are 
going away. I've spoken to some of the other neighbors and a few of them have 
promised to look in and keep him company from time to time. Hope they keep
that promise. Now breakfast is finished and I have watch the keynote. Like all the stuff. :clap:
Have a great day. 
......................
Asmá 14 / September 2

_The diversity in the human family should be the
cause of love and harmony, as it is in music where
many different notes blend together in the making
of a perfect chord.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good of you to think of your neighbor in that manner. Shows your humanity and being a "mensch". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quick buffet style breakfast for you and then I am back to the hospital. Took Deborah in at 6AM after a night of abdominal pain. They think that it could be appendicitis or gall bladder problems, so we shall see. Had to come back home to feed and let the dogs out before I head back to the hospital. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> He's a physicist. (I love telling people that since it makes me feel smarter by association.  ) Just research, though. No teaching. I could not do what he does, or indeed what you do.
> 
> Still, the lack of people complaining and nagging him on a daily basis sounds appealing right now.
> 
> On to finish filing a defense for a legal matter that has actually been resolved, but they are suing us anyway. Why? Because some people are like that.


Sorry to hear of your legal matter, Sonal.

Good news about the new boyfriend, however. You have earned a good relationship. A physicist? Impress him by saying that you would like to discuss Einstein's "Einheitliche Feldtheorie" (the "unified field theory"). That will impress him as well and make him feel "smarter by association"). Bonne chance, mon amie.

Remember, as Virgil once said "omnia vincit Amor." :love2:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quick buffet style breakfast for you and then I am back to the hospital. Took Deborah in at 6AM after a night of abdominal pain. They think that it could be appendicitis or gall bladder problems, so we shall see. Had to come back home to feed and let the dogs out before I head back to the hospital. Paix, mes amis.


Good morning Marc. 
Sorry to hear that Deborah isn't well. I hope its nothing serious.
I will say a prayer for her and please give her my best. 

Off to town now. 
See ye all later.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Found out that you can, but it is not optimal.
> Require a dark room and it's apparently a costly way of watching TV.
> Blown light bulbs amongst other things.
> So my conclusion is; we will get a TV that can double as a monitor for the Mac.


Now that makes more sense Camán. We have three flat screen Samsung models and they have a superb HD picture.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc, thanks for brekkie and all the best to Deborah. I hope she is well soon. Don't miss the item called my morning run on SAP this morning. It is quite entertaining with a surprise ending.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: doing some reading and came across this.... I guess you could say what's in a name. Here are a few anagrams which are interesting. Can you guess the names:

OLD WEST ACTION

GENUINE CLASS

HATED FOR ILL

RADIUM CAME


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quick buffet style breakfast for you and then I am back to the hospital. Took Deborah in at 6AM after a night of abdominal pain. They think that it could be appendicitis or gall bladder problems, so we shall see. Had to come back home to feed and let the dogs out before I head back to the hospital. Paix, mes amis.


Oh No....I am sorry to hear about this - I hope Deborah is feeling better very soon and that she is able to come home today. 

I'm sure the doxie medics are on standby. 



Rps said:


> Morning all: doing some reading and came across this.... I guess you could say what's in a name. Here are a few anagrams which are interesting. Can you guess the names:
> 
> OLD WEST ACTION
> 
> GENUINE CLASS
> 
> HATED FOR ILL
> 
> RADIUM CAME


Cool Rp! 
The last one came to me in an instant : Madame Curie (radium was the giveaway)

Another is Hitler, and I'm working on the other two.

Don - off to check out SAP now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home to get some of Deborah's things .......... since her appendix has to come out later today. Such is Life. Luckily, we went to emergency in time. Speak with you folks later.


----------



## KC4

OH dear.... That is not good news Marc. I wish Deborah the very best with the surgery and yes, that is a very good thing that you got her to hospital when you did. 

Get better soon Deborah!


----------



## Rps

Gee Marc, give my best to Deborah and I hope all goes well.


----------



## SINC

Indeed, we all wish her the best Marc.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Indeed, we all wish her the best Marc.


+1

Get well Deborah!


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang.

Marc, I wish Deborah the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Marc, my best thoughts for Deborah's surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Morning all: doing some reading and came across this.... I guess you could say what's in a name. Here are a few anagrams which are interesting. Can you guess the names:
> 
> OLD WEST ACTION
> 
> GENUINE CLASS
> 
> HATED FOR ILL
> 
> RADIUM CAME


old west action-clint eastwood!

genuine class- famous actor right? don't know yet.

hated for ill- adolf hitler (thanks to Kim for solving it first)

Radium came- marie curie (again thanks to Kim)


----------



## Sonal

What can I say, I cheat. 

Anagrams of Celebrities


----------



## sharonmac09

Sonal said:


> What can I say, I cheat.
> 
> Anagrams of Celebrities


..... i did kinda too...


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Back home to get some of Deborah's things .......... since her appendix has to come out later today. Such is Life. Luckily, we went to emergency in time. Speak with you folks later.


Good luck Deborah. 
See you later Marc, keep us posted.


----------



## friend

OLD WEST ACTION - Clint Eastwood

GENUINE CLASS - Alec Guinness

HATED FOR ILL - Adolf Hitler

RADIUM CAME - Madam Curie

Second one I had to look up, no time to play, must make din-din's.


----------



## Cameo

Marc and Deborah, you will be in my thoughts and prayers today for a speedy recovery.

Off to read Don's blog and then find out how to transfer my website and business email address over to the new server and get things back up and running again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you to Kim, Rp, Don, Sharon, Dana, Sonal, Caman and Jeanne. The appendix surgery went well and they said it was good that she did not wait until later to come into emergency. Just came home to get some night clothes for her, let the doxies outside, and then I am back to the hospital. Speak with you all later. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Marc, hope recovery goes well for your wife


----------



## friend

Marc: That is wonderful news. 
I hope for a speedy recovery from the surgery.
Give Deborah my best.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Sonal

Glad to hear all went well, Marc. Hope Deborah is up and around soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Ann, Caman and Sonal. Just got back from the hospital now that visiting hours are over. Deborah is doing well, and feeling much better ......... especially from 24 hours ago. I am pooped, so I shall follow Caman's lead soon and call it a night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. Might have to put the fan on tonight, with 18C temps but absolutely no breeze coming in the windows, which are wide open. Even the doxies seem sluggish tonight. So, paix mes amis. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## danalicious

Good to hear Deborah is on the mend. I hope you both get some much needed rest.


----------



## KC4

Well Marc, what an ordeal for you and Deborah this last 24 hours. I'm glad to hear the surgery went well and she seems to be recovering nicely. Hopefully she can return home soon. 

Hope you both have a restful sleep.

Good night all.


----------



## macdoodle

Sorry to have been away and missing the news, so sorry to hear of Deborahs illness Marc, but glad all is now well, it good thing about it all is she will be fine to go if a little person comes to stay, at least she can pick them up, had it waited to 'grumble' picking up a child might have caused it to burst, and that is not something you want to happen... 
So even tho it must have been a terrible shock/ surprise, it could be that nature was just getting it 'out of the way' for the good things to come... 

may not look like it now, but it could be a good omen... must write it down, ( all these last months) might just have to tell the story some day!! 

Blessings to you both, and give Deborah a hug....( from all of us, I am sure.. )


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sorry to have been away and missing the news, so sorry to hear of Deborahs illness Marc, but glad all is now well, it good thing about it all is she will be fine to go if a little person comes to stay, at least she can pick them up, had it waited to 'grumble' picking up a child might have caused it to burst, and that is not something you want to happen...
> So even tho it must have been a terrible shock/ surprise, it could be that nature was just getting it 'out of the way' for the good things to come...
> 
> may not look like it now, but it could be a good omen... must write it down, ( all these last months) might just have to tell the story some day!!
> 
> Blessings to you both, and give Deborah a hug....( from all of us, I am sure.. )


Very true, Leslie. Thank you for the kind words .......... and thank you as well, Dana and Kim. Our "little one" will be coming, we expect, in early October. A fine birthday gift for me. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall make a buffet-style TGIF Breakfast for one and all this morning, to give me some time to care for the doxies and then go to see Deborah in the hospital. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the TGIF spread. Required viewing this morning is "How to control speeding in Denmark" on SAP. Those crazy Danes will do anything to slow a guy down. Now, back to work so we can leave for Jasper for the long weekend by 10:00 a.m. or so. Later . . .


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Marc I hope you and Deb are doing fine.

Don I couldn't get the Danish video to run so I scanned it on YouTube. So, if the drivers like the view, why would they slow down....as soon as they do the programme will stop.....not sure it's well thought out. Probably some civil servant boob who thought of it. Certainly not keeping a breast of risk management practices. But I guess they had to nipple it in the bud.......... yeah I know I could go on all day........


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I shall make a buffet-style TGIF Breakfast for one and all this morning, to give me some time to care for the doxies and then go to see Deborah in the hospital. Enjoy.


Thanks for brekkie Marc, it is delicious as usual.. don't forget to give Deborah out best and hope she will be home before the weekend... well soon anyhow, they don't like to keep you any more than you like to be kept! :lmao:




SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the TGIF spread. Required viewing this morning is "How to control speeding in Denmark" on SAP. Those crazy Danes will do anything to slow a guy down. Now, back to work so we can leave for Jasper for the long weekend by 10:00 a.m. or so. Later . . .


Looks like a good weekend coming up for your trip Don, be glad you aren't back east with the threat of the hurricane, haven't seen the news yet, so not sure what is going on yet... too nice and quiet to listen to all the flotsam and jetsam on the news right now... 
Have a good trip both you and Ann, and don't forget the sunscreen, I hear it's going to be hot!!


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Looks like a good weekend coming up for your trip Don, be glad you aren't back east with the threat of the hurricane, haven't seen the news yet, so not sure what is going on yet... too nice and quiet to listen to all the flotsam and jetsam on the news right now...
> Have a good trip both you and Ann, and don't forget the sunscreen, I hear it's going to be hot!!


I doubt we will need much sunscreen Leslie as the forecast for Jasper indicates:


----------



## macdoodle

Well the worst days are the cloudy ones! ... can get burned and not know it, but by the looks of temps you will have a sweater handy, or a light jacket!! 

Say don, that is quite a house in St Albert, it was on Canada AM this morning 4 1/4 mil?? 
Quite the place for sure, nice little tour!! 

(I just knew it must be yours!


----------



## Cameo

Well, we shall have to read about this house........

Marc, hoping that both you and Deborah got a good night sleep last night. How long will Deborah be in the hospital? She shall have to make sure she takes it easy for a little while,
no lifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Well, we shall have to read about this house........
> 
> Marc, hoping that both you and Deborah got a good night sleep last night. How long will Deborah be in the hospital? She shall have to make sure she takes it easy for a little while,
> no lifting.


Thank you for the kind words, Jeanne, et al. Deborah is now home where I shall be caring for her for the next two to four weeks.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you for the kind words, Jeanne, et al. Deborah is now home where I shall be caring for her for the next two to four weeks.


Well then, I don't think she could ask for better or more attentive care while she recuperates.

Hope she is up and around soon.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sonal said:


> Well then, I don't think she could ask for better or more attentive care while she recuperates.
> 
> Hope she is up and around soon.


I second that! 

Hi everyone!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you for the kind words, Jeanne, et al. Deborah is now home where I shall be caring for her for the next two to four weeks.


Well she should be up in time to make supper then Marc... you know what they say...
Love heals all wounds...:love2:

glad she is home now, and in your capable hands will recuperate much more quickly...

(don't spoil her tho... she may not want to get better... until the new soul comes to live at your home... 

Say Hi when she wakes up later, and hot soup and a nice fresh roll will make things so much better...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well then, I don't think she could ask for better or more attentive care while she recuperates.
> 
> Hope she is up and around soon.


Thank you, Sonal. She can't pick up any of the doxies, but they have to realize that they can't jump on her when she is in bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> I second that!
> 
> Hi everyone!





macdoodle said:


> Well she should be up in time to make supper then Marc... you know what they say...
> Love heals all wounds...:love2:
> 
> glad she is home now, and in your capable hands will recuperate much more quickly...
> 
> (don't spoil her tho... she may not want to get better... until the new soul comes to live at your home...
> 
> Say Hi when she wakes up later, and hot soup and a nice fresh roll will make things so much better...


As Deborah is fond of telling me, she comes from hearty and strong SK stock, and grew up in Calgary, and lived for awhile on her father's ranch. So, she does not want to be "pampered". Luckily, we were setting the first week in Oct. as the time when we would accept a foster child. So, her four weeks of recovery fits in within that timeframe. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!



Dr.G. said:


> Thank you for the kind words, Jeanne, et al. Deborah is now home where I shall be caring for her for the next two to four weeks.


Oh Boy, is it just me, or are hospitals sending patients home quicker all the time? I hope Deborah was ready to go home. 

Here's wishing Deborah a speedy recovery and with the cooperation of the Doc Doxies, she should have this. 

Have a safe and enjoyable trip Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boy, is it just me, or are hospitals sending patients home quicker all the time? I hope Deborah was ready to go home.
> 
> Here's wishing Deborah a speedy recovery and with the cooperation of the Doc Doxies, she should have this.
> 
> Have a safe and enjoyable trip Don!


They said that she could stay an extra day, but they wanted the bed for someone else and she was able to say that there was someone at home who would take care of her. So, she came home about 30 hours after being admitted.


----------



## friend

Good evening me friends. 

Marc: It must be such a relief to have deborah home again.
Quite a scare I presume. Tell her not to do that again. 

The Social came home to us to talk about the adoption.
They are a strange breed they are. All those question swirling around,
poking and looking for a kill.  
The kids were good and articulate and I was polite. Good riddance to them.
Now it's almost time for bed again, as the day rush by and soon will be gone.
..............
Asmá 15 / September 3

_Salutation and praise, blessing and glory rest upon
that primal branch of the Divine and Sacred Loth-Tree,
grown out, blest, tender, verdant and flourishing from
the Twin Holy Trees; the most wondrous, unique and
priceless pearl that doth gleam from out the Twin surging seas...
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Yes, our social workers went all the way back to our childhood experiences in our interviews. It's as if they question our motivation. They seem to be asking themselves "Why would two middle class persons, nearing retirement, give it all up to take in a child (or two) who is at-risk?"Luckily, she believed my contention that because Deborah and I have so much, in terms of material things and a safe and loving home environment, that it was time to share it with someone who did not have any of these things. I am also glad that my son now accepts the fact that we are keeping our 10 year old 27" Sony Trinatron TV, along with our 19 year old Panasonic 20 inch TV, and not getting a new wide-screen TV. 

What the future holds will be seen in a month or two. We shall see.

So, you are getting within days of setting off for America. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

We have arrived safely at the KOA campground just west of Hinton and the wind has howled all afternoon. (Since we got here at 2:00 p.m., but has now died off thankfully.)

Tomorrow we explore Jasper in the toad (that's our Suzuki 'towed' vehicle).

Here is our campsite and the view from our front door for this evening:


----------



## Cameo

Have I posted this already? I love this guy. His attitude and his strength are totally, totally amazing.

YouTube - LOOK AT YOURSELF AFTER WATCHING THIS.mp4

YouTube - Nick Vujicic, No Arms, No Legs, No Worries! Part 1


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> We have arrived safely at the KOA campground just west of Hinton and the wind has howled all afternoon. (Since we got here at 2:00 p.m., but has now died off thankfully.)
> 
> Tomorrow we explore Jasper in the toad (that's our Suzuki 'towed' vehicle).
> 
> Here is our campsite and the view from our front door for this evening:


Very nice Don, it's nice to take the house on the road and move to the next scenic spot... 
looks just perfect... will you be going up to the 'Blue Lake' .. for a swim?? 


Looks like you are in for a great time...


----------



## macdoodle

Cameo said:


> Have I posted this already? I love this guy. His attitude and his strength are totally, totally amazing.
> 
> YouTube - LOOK AT YOURSELF AFTER WATCHING THIS.mp4
> 
> YouTube - Nick Vujicic, No Arms, No Legs, No Worries! Part 1


INCREDIBLE!! I have never heard of this gentle soul, what a wonder, sure makes my complaining a pretty worthless pile of noise... 

I thank you for sharing this, I will keep him on my desktop and when I think something isn't fair... I will watch it.. it has a way of putting things into perspective.... 

Bless you Jeanne, many thanks!!


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Been up for an hour and it's time soon to get going
taking the last stuff down to the cellar and finish packing.
I'm hoping to be totally finished tomorrow, so Monday and
Tuesday will be off. I need some time to run some small errands. 

Don: Cool. Have fun and enjoy. 

Jennie: Seen a short clip about him before. Good attitude. I like it. :clap:
I, myself, always say that there are people that have it much
worse then I have when they feel sorry for me. Heck, I've got
it easy compared to him, and he is living a breeze compared 
to Steven Hawkins and you don't hear Steven Hawkins complain, do you. 
.................
Asmá 16 / September 4

_The purpose of the one true God, 
exalted be His glory, hath been to 
bring forth the Mystic Gems out of the mine of man.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. The days are getting fewer until you and your family set forth on your American adventure. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a breakfast in bed for anyone who wants to enjoy this holiday weekend a bit more. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Have I posted this already? I love this guy. His attitude and his strength are totally, totally amazing.
> 
> YouTube - LOOK AT YOURSELF AFTER WATCHING THIS.mp4
> 
> YouTube - Nick Vujicic, No Arms, No Legs, No Worries! Part 1


Jeanne, I echo Leslie -- "Incredible". Makes one truly believe in the strength of the human spirit. Loved when everyone hugged him at the end, and his comment about "holding his wife's heart". Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just went through the second YouTube clip Jeanne sent us. I was interested in the expertise he has in both clips when talking with a large audience and the rapport he establishes with his audience. This is the mark of a truly great teacher.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. Up a bit early as it is only 3:36 a.m. here, but wanted to get SAP out of the way to have the rest of the day to ourselves. Now that I am done, it's back to bed for me.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Marc how are you and Deb doing? Hope she is feeling better today. Will you get any effects from Earl?

Don, I have family in Grande Cache, just up the road from where you are. Nice scenery there.

Sharon, I guess it's batten down the hatches............. hope you weather it well.


----------



## friend

Almost finished with the cellar. 
Taking a wee break.

Marc: Rp reminded me, how is Deborah?


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. Loaded up at the Farmer's Market this morning, since this week I intend to be home early enough to need to cook dinner for myself. 

Marc, hope Deborah is recovering well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Drove Deborah and Gracie, the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund, based on CKC show points, in Canada, to a local dog show. She is getting someone to show her since she can't lift her or walk around the show ring. A friend will bring them both home later this evening. I spent the morning cleaning the house and just spent two hours washing both cars. It is 22C and sunny, with a 27C humidex reading and not a breath of wind to speak of today. This is compliments of Earl. We shall get no effects here other than warm temps. I feel for the folks in Nova Scotia who are experiencing the brunt of the effects here in Atlantic Canada.

Thanks for your well wishes, Rp and Caman. I shall pass them on to Deborah.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone. Loaded up at the Farmer's Market this morning, since this week I intend to be home early enough to need to cook dinner for myself.
> 
> Marc, hope Deborah is recovering well.


Hi Sonal.
What do you cook, what's you favorites?


----------



## SINC

I was going to run into Jasper this morning to take some wildlife shots. Alas after the heavy rains this morning, the fog is so thick it would be fruitless to even try. So the waiting game begins. Oh well, the HDTV is working fine so a movie is in order to kill some time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone. Loaded up at the Farmer's Market this morning, since this week I intend to be home early enough to need to cook dinner for myself.
> 
> Marc, hope Deborah is recovering well.


Afternoon, Sonal. Great minds think alike ......... just returned home from the St.John's Farmer's Market. Got some great homemade bread, muffins and some rhubard jam that a friend of mine makes and sells.

So, how are you today? Less stressed?


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Hi Sonal.
> What do you cook, what's you favorites?


You'd like it, Caman, since I cook vegetarian. 

Cooking for my boyfriend tonight, so the menu this evening is onion tart with chevre, warm lentil salad, and a blueberry-peach cobbler for dessert. Actually, I'm not 100% sure of dessert yet, except that I have to use blueberries and peaches for it, since I have a bunch that are beautifully ripe and need using pronto. 

Feel free to drop in on your way to Washington. 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Great minds think alike ......... just returned home from the St.John's Farmer's Market. Got some great homemade bread, muffins and some rhubard jam that a friend of mine makes and sells.
> 
> So, how are you today? Less stressed?


Much less stressed--I took yesterday off to do absolutely nothing.


----------



## macdoodle

good Day to you all, 

Glad to see Deborah is up and at 'em this fine day... good for her!! I do hope she does still take it easy for a few more days! sounda like there will be a most delicious dinner waiting for her when she gets home with Gracie.. :clap:

I am glad you are not getting the storm Marc, bur I fear for the folks in Ns as you do, it looks pretty nasty on the weather channel, and the worst place is Peggys, I used to live down the road from there in St Margarets Bay... beautiful part of the province but dangerous when a storm comes in... 
Good thing Sharon is more inland... (if there is such a place in NS!) but it will be quite vicious there too... 

Take care all Atl. Can out there, you are all in my prayers... 

Caman, looks like you are into the final leg of the 'leaving part of the journey, make sure the first foot on the plane is 'left' and the first step onto US ground is 'right' ... :lmao:

Looks like you have supreme weather Don, how's it going up there in the mountains??


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> You'd like it, Caman, since I cook vegetarian.
> 
> Cooking for my boyfriend tonight, so the menu this evening is onion tart with chevre, warm lentil salad, and a blueberry-peach cobbler for dessert. Actually, I'm not 100% sure of dessert yet, except that I have to use blueberries and peaches for it, since I have a bunch that are beautifully ripe and need using pronto.
> 
> Feel free to drop in on your way to Washington.


Sounds delicious.
I'll ask if they can row in a second stop.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> good Day to you all,
> 
> Caman, looks like you are into the final leg of the 'leaving part of the journey, make sure the first foot on the plane is 'left' and the first step onto US ground is 'right' ... :lmao:


I'll try to remember that. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You'd like it, Caman, since I cook vegetarian.
> 
> Cooking for my boyfriend tonight, so the menu this evening is onion tart with chevre, warm lentil salad, and a blueberry-peach cobbler for dessert. Actually, I'm not 100% sure of dessert yet, except that I have to use blueberries and peaches for it, since I have a bunch that are beautifully ripe and need using pronto.
> 
> Feel free to drop in on your way to Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> Much less stressed--I took yesterday off to do absolutely nothing.


Glad to hear this, Sonal. As for your meal, sounds great. Save some dessert for me. There is an old saying -- "The way to a physicist's heart is through food .......... or a black hole." Something like that. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Glad to see Deborah is up and at 'em this fine day... good for her!! I do hope she does still take it easy for a few more days! sounda like there will be a most delicious dinner waiting for her when she gets home with Gracie.." Afternoon, Leslie. I picked up a few prepared chicken breasts (Saint Hubert's Chicken), so I shall pop that on the BBQ when she returns.


----------



## friend

Marc: I glad to hear that deborah is up and feeling better.
Give her my best.

Time for bed.
Until tomorrow me friends.


----------



## danalicious

Good evening everyone!
Marc, glad to hear Deborah is already on the mend. I am sure the Doxies are helping her along. 
Sonal - that tart sounds so delicious!
We are having a big day here - our youngest finally decided to ride his bike without training wheels!! :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

danalicious said:


> Good evening everyone!
> Marc, glad to hear Deborah is already on the mend. I am sure the Doxies are helping her along.
> Sonal - that tart sounds so delicious!
> We are having a big day here - our youngest finally decided to ride his bike without training wheels!! :clap:


That *is* a big day for a young man!! 
Good for him! :clap:

How long before he will cause you the first day of school stomach flops?? 

How did #1 manage this week at school? Does he think it is worth going...:lmao:

congrats to the little one, he is in training to get the keys to the car someday... and if you want to know the tummy flop of that 'first' .... well you have time, maybe by then they will be in 'hover craft' :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Marc: I glad to hear that deborah is up and feeling better.
> Give her my best.
> 
> Time for bed.
> Until tomorrow me friends.


I shall, Caman. Merci, mon ami. Speak with you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good evening everyone!
> Marc, glad to hear Deborah is already on the mend. I am sure the Doxies are helping her along.
> Sonal - that tart sounds so delicious!
> We are having a big day here - our youngest finally decided to ride his bike without training wheels!! :clap:


Evening, Dana. Yes, we shall all do our part. 

Great news re your youngest and the non-training wheels. That is an accomplishment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Sunday Brunch shall be there when you all are up and about on this holiday weekend. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

'nite Marc, and all those in the east heading for bed in a few... 

Sleep well and pleasant dreams...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 'nite Marc, and all those in the east heading for bed in a few...
> 
> Sleep well and pleasant dreams...


Thank you, Leslie. You too. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have Sunday Brunch up and ready when you rise to face this new day. A great way to prepare for Labor Day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to warm winds whistling through the house. 21C temps and brisk breezes brought the sweet smell of the ocean to greet us this morning.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

I'll just have a cup of coffee thanks.
I have little time to sit down. 
How's Deborah this morning?

Been up sins 8:30AM and we are making some progress.
The last ting will go down to the cellar, finish packing all
but 1 box that will go with us and start cleaning the apartment.
We have friends that are coming over with dinner at 7PM, so we
need to get a move on not to start getting panicy.
...............
Asmá 17 / September 5

_It is towards this goal-the goal of a new World
Order, Divine in origin, all-embracing in scope,
equitable in principle, challenging in its features-
that a harassed humanity must strive.
Shoghi Effendi_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like you are in the final stages of moving. Bon voyage, mon ami.

Just took Deborah and Gracie to a friend's house who will drive everyone to the Harbour Grace Dog Show. Gracie got a group 2nd and 3rd, but Deborah is hoping to have her get a group 1st. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Sounds like you are in the final stages of moving. Bon voyage, mon ami.
> 
> Just took Deborah and Gracie to a friend's house who will drive everyone to the Harbour Grace Dog Show. Gracie got a group 2nd and 3rd, but Deborah is hoping to have her get a group 1st. We shall see.


Nice. Keeping my fingers crossed. :clap:

We are indeed. It feels good and frightening at the same time.
Will we make as we planed or will it go to pieces with the last
things and will we have forgotten something at pop up at the
very last minute. We will see and pray some more for susses.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nice. Keeping my fingers crossed. :clap:
> 
> We are indeed. It feels good and frightening at the same time.
> Will we make as we planed or will it go to pieces with the last
> things and will we have forgotten something at pop up at the
> very last minute. We will see and pray some more for susses.


"It feels good and frightening at the same time." This is all part of Life, as I am sure you know, Caman. Still, the rewards far outweigh the temporary stress.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "It feels good and frightening at the same time." This is all part of Life, as I am sure you know, Caman. Still, the rewards far outweigh the temporary stress.


It does indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It does indeed.


Still, you and your family will again be together, and that shall make you all stronger and closer.


----------



## friend

I was taking a break for a few minutes and I was looking at a program 
about music in the 70-th. They had a clip with Tina Charles singing
I Love To Love. I never could figure out what she sang after "But" and
before "my baby just loves to dance". Looked it up and it's not a word,
but a mmm of some kind. Have a listen:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Still, you and your family will again be together, and that shall make you all stronger and closer.


Or mad as a hatter.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think you are correct with your song translation, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Or mad as a hatter.


No, a strong more loving family unit shall emerge.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> No, a strong more loving family unit shall emerge.


OK, your the boss.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> OK, your the boss.


No, I'm just me, your friend, and I think that after all of this stress shall come a time of rest, reflection, calm and togetherness. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. We awoke to frost in the campground this morning and a temperature of -4°. Everything is covered in white. Just finished SAP and am now off to work on tomorrow.

After lunch yesterday, some kind of bug got me and I was terribly sick for about six hours. We still can't figure out what happened as Ann was fine and we shared the same lunch that we made ourselves. It was an awful six hours. then some warm soup and to bed at 7:00 and awoke at 6:00 and I am just fine today. Strange. anyway, we didn't get to Jasper, so we will try again this morning so we can be back to watch my Riders play the Blue Bombers this afternoon. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear about your "bug" and rotten weather. Still, you have the Riders game to watch and time to get better. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Marc how are you and Deborah today? How is the weather, is Earl a problem or is it a non-issue now.

Don, Bomber 31 Roughies 17 I'm afraid ............ sucks I know but I think the Bombers will pick their secondary apart today.

Caman, welcome to the world of normal ....... I would be surprised if there wasn't tension, angst and panic in your household .... these are big steps, but ones made easier when you see the goal in sight. It will get better.

Any word from Sharon, just wondering how the storm hit Nova Scotia.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Marc how are you and Deborah today? How is the weather, is Earl a problem or is it a non-issue now.
> 
> Don, Bomber 31 Roughies 17 I'm afraid ............ sucks I know but I think the Bombers will pick their secondary apart today.
> 
> Caman, welcome to the world of normal ....... I would be surprised if there wasn't tension, angst and panic in your household .... these are big steps, but ones made easier when you see the goal in sight. It will get better.
> 
> Any word from Sharon, just wondering how the storm hit Nova Scotia.......


Afternoon, Rp. Deborah is getting better, thank you. She is at a big dog show watching Gracie being handled by someone else, which must be killing her since she likes to show Gracie.

Earl has brought us record-setting high temps, sunshine and some brisk westerly winds yesterday, today and maybe tomorrow as well. A grand Labor Day weekend.

How are you spending this weekend, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, getting ready to head to LaSalle. Mostly reading and job hunting. Looking at a part time assistant position in Toronto and an ESL-EAP position at Acadia. Still thinking about the Acadia one, but I'll sort that out before the weekend is over.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Hang in there Caman - you are almost there. Or, should I say "here"...continentally speaking. This last bit will no doubt be a whorl-wind of activity. 

Marc - Glad to hear Deborah is able to attend the dog show to watch Gracie. Good luck to Gracie! 

Don - sorry to hear that some nasty bug tried to take you down. Glad you eventually won the fight. Safe travels to you today. Our weather here is overcast after about 15 hours of rain. 

Rp - Have a good trip to LaSalle. My daughter-in-law was just talking about her new crop of grade 8s. She has many ESL students that she knows will need extra help as they can barely speak english. She teaches with 2 other teachers and they really want and need a fourth- an ESL specialist, but alas, there is no budget for one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, getting ready to head to LaSalle. Mostly reading and job hunting. Looking at a part time assistant position in Toronto and an ESL-EAP position at Acadia. Still thinking about the Acadia one, but I'll sort that out before the weekend is over.


A fine idea, Rp. My wife wants us to retire to Wolfville, NS and for me to do some sessional courses at Acadia. It is a great university. I will give you a hint re getting a university job in Nova Scotia. Due to budget cuts, they are getting their profs to teach in other areas. There once was a job opening about three years ago for a prof to teach undergrad and grad social studies methodology courses. I sent in a resume just to test the waters. I received a phone call from the dean of their School of Education. We discussed all of the courses that I might be able to teach at Acadia (e.g., social studies, literacy, adult education, early childhood education, etc). He was very impressed, but felt that they could hire two profs and a couple of contractuals for what they would have to pay me as a full prof with 30 years of university teaching. Their salaries are way ahead of Memorial's salary scale, so as a full professor, I priced myself out of the market. Still, he said that they would have hired me on the spot had I been coming in as an assistant or even an associate professor. The fact that I was willing to create and teach web courses also impressed him.

Hope this helps in your considerations of a teaching position at Acadia.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, getting ready to head to LaSalle. Mostly reading and job hunting. Looking at a part time assistant position in Toronto and an ESL-EAP position at Acadia. Still thinking about the Acadia one, but I'll sort that out before the weekend is over.


There is always Mount Allison to that you could consider, it is in Sackville NB but barely outside of Amherst NS, I used to live in Amherst and it is a small town but just on the border of NB We used to go to Mount A all the time for football games... 

Here is a link to their hiring, and they also won an award for their teaching... or something

Mount Allison University :: Human Resources

It is a very short distance from anywhere in the maritimes to anywhere else, xcept Nfld. that is a lovely ferry ride across the 'pond' hardly a hardship in any imagination... (unless it is winter and you get caught in the ice...not often but it can happen... Marc and the Doxies will save you, unless he is in Wolfville... :lmao:


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, getting ready to head to LaSalle. Mostly reading and job hunting. Looking at a part time assistant position in Toronto and an ESL-EAP position at Acadia. Still thinking about the Acadia one, but I'll sort that out before the weekend is over.


Good luck Rp.
Hope it goes well.


----------



## friend

Evening Kim and Leslie. 

Yes, almost there. Trying to stay calm, but its not that easy with so little time left.
But the reward will be great, a wife and loads of kids. 

I'm very pleased to be living next door to Canada. I always like 
Canada and the Canadians. It feels like I'll be getting the best of 
two worlds and I might also get two markets for my music living 
where I'll be living and having a Irish-Scandinavian back ground. 
I hope that will be working in my favor in both countries.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Evening Kim and Leslie.
> 
> Yes, almost there. Trying to stay calm, but its not that easy with so little time left.
> But the reward will be great, a wife and loads of kids.
> 
> I'm very pleased to be living next door to Canada. I always like
> Canada and the Canadians. It feels like I'll be getting the best of
> two worlds and I might also get two markets for my music living
> where I'll be living and having a Irish-Scandinavian back ground.
> I hope that will be working in my favor in both countries.


I am sure you will Caman, it is getting close to leaving isn't it? Thursday?? 
How positively exciting, and a bit nerve-wracking too, but once you are on the plane nothing else will matter, not the stuff you forgot to do ( well make sure the power etc is scheduled to turn off the day after you are gone.... 
But things you forgot won't matter, it will be just a huge sigh of relief to be on the plane, heading for a brand new life, and as you look out the window, you will have (literally) the world at your feet, waiting for you to make what you will of it for you and your family... oh how I wish I could be there to just see you all come together for the first time in so many months, the jot and excitement will be overwhelming.... I can just imagine it... so chin up old man, and get on with the wee bit left to do, you will be soo happy this time next week... I hope!! :clap::lmao:

If it's not to your liking, you can come here, we shall meet you at the border>>. we kind of like you too!!  ( we will be carrying a sign that says Shangri-La Express!! :lmao


----------



## macdoodle

OH! forgot, here is an update for those who have Snow Leopard, it's free, you might have it, but sending anyway as it say's this is the only place to get it... ( near bottom of page )


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim and Leslie.

"Yes, almost there. Trying to stay calm, but its not that easy with so little time left.
But the reward will be great, a wife and loads of kids. " That is a great attitude, Caman.


----------



## friend

Nite all. 

Leslie: Thanks for those inspiring words.
Actually, we are leaving on Tuesday. 

Marc: Thanks. I'll keep it up.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, Bomber 31 Roughies 17 I'm afraid ............ sucks I know but I think the Bombers will pick their secondary apart today.


Uh, OK Rp, but I think after that little "missfire" you may want to turn in your armchair analysis's permit. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.
> 
> Leslie: Thanks for those inspiring words.
> Actually, we are leaving on Tuesday.
> 
> Marc: Thanks. I'll keep it up.


That's the spirit, Caman. "Good night and good luck", as Edward R. Murrow would say.


----------



## macdoodle

Don't I feel the goof up. I tell about the update and forget the site you can get it... 
Here is the update for Snow Leopard... 

Apple Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.4 software download - Mac OS X - VersionTracker


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Nite all.
> 
> Leslie: Thanks for those inspiring words.
> Actually, we are leaving on Tuesday.
> 
> Marc: Thanks. I'll keep it up.


TUESDAY!! WOW even better... you will be here before we know it, day after tomorrow!!! 
Yippee! Go Caman. Go Caman... (do the circle arm dance!):lmao:

Sleep well tonight, tomorrow you have to say farewell to all your old friends, and that isn't easy... are they having a going away send off for you and the children or is that not always done?

Keep you eye on miss Hannah, make sure she sits beside you in the car on the way to the airport, or, that someone sits on her knee, to keep her in one spot!  (just kidding)
I am sure the children will be getting excited, and sad at the same time... moving is hard enough, to another country is terrifying to a child... but you will manage just fine... 
Don't forget your camera... !!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have been out stargazing for the past hour or so. Clear skies and 19C with a slight breeze now. Feels more like early July than early August. Speak with you all in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

'nite Marc, see you in the morning, hope Deborah is getting along much better and still takes it easy for her own sake...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a great Labor Day Brunch for one and all. This lets you sleep in, as Deborah is doing right now, and still enjoy a meal whenever you rise to face this fine day. Enjoy. We shall be having brunch outside here, in that it is sunny with 19C temps and no wind.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Don't I feel the goof up. I tell about the update and forget the site you can get it...
> Here is the update for Snow Leopard...
> 
> Apple Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.4 software download - Mac OS X - VersionTracker


Leslie, if you simply set your Software Update app to check daily, you never have to worry about an update nor provide links where to find them.

Mine checks daily and a window flashes open on my desktop when an update appears. 

You will find software update under the  menu in the upper left corner of the menu line.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc. Enjoy your last day in Sweden Camán! Very cool here as we prepare to pack up and leave for home this morning.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Uh, OK Rp, but I think after that little "missfire" you may want to turn in your armchair analysis's permit. beejacon


Hi Don, as a Roughie fan I'm happy with the final outcome, but, Winnipeg had their chances. I'm suspect of the Riders defense going forward. The Bombers had a lot of dropped balls that they should have caught. But all in all, it sure beats anything the No Fun League has to offer. Looking forward to the Argo game today.


----------



## Rps

Caman, good luck on your move. I would assume it would be a day or three before you can get in contact with us, but give our best to all your family. Welcome across the pond!


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, thanks Don for the reminder on updates, I do have it set up on auto, but forgot about that feature, sorry... 

Caman, this will be a big day for you in so many ways, trying to remember all you have to do just to get to the airport... at least there is no chance a snowfall will stop you from leaving... 

We won't hear from you for a few days as RP mentioned, but you will be in our thoughts and prayers for a safe journey, I am getting excited for you and I'm not going anywhere...!


Hugs to you all, and don't forget pictures!


----------



## Sonal

Morning all. Caman, wish you well on your trip here. Marc, hope Deborah is on the mend.

I have a hard day of proofreading ahead of me. I checked the calendar, and my portfolio deadline has snuck up on me. All the literary revisions are about as done as they can be, so now to check the actual words.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Rp, Leslie and Sonal. How are you all today?

Sonal, Deborah is doing well, and "on the mend". Rest at home is what she needs. We are going for an afternoon drive later this afternoon to enjoy the 22C and watch the ocean waves in some of our favorite spots. Good luck with your proofreading.

Caman, when and if you read this, bon voyage and Excelsior, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don, Rp, Leslie and Sonal. How are you all today?
> 
> Sonal, Deborah is doing well, and "on the mend". Rest at home is what she needs. We are going for an afternoon drive later this afternoon to enjoy the 22C and watch the ocean waves in some of our favorite spots. Good luck with your proofreading.
> 
> Caman, when and if you read this, bon voyage and Excelsior, mon ami.


GLad to hear you are going for a nice drive, might be an idea to take your camera too! 
Sounds so nice to have such a beautiful ending to a wonderful weekend, I am assuming Earl left without causing any trouble... NS are still clearing things up... 

Has anyone heard from Sharon lately? 

Enjoy your day, Marc, and I am glad to hear Deborah is doing just fine...


----------



## sharonmac09

macdoodle said:


> GLad to hear you are going for a nice drive, might be an idea to take your camera too!
> Sounds so nice to have such a beautiful ending to a wonderful weekend, I am assuming Earl left without causing any trouble... NS are still clearing things up...
> 
> Has anyone heard from Sharon lately?
> 
> Enjoy your day, Marc, and I am glad to hear Deborah is doing just fine...


Hi Leslie! Thanks for your concern. Yes, we've survived the little tropical storm... well it's not actually small but still a good sized storm. We've lost power Saturday but it came back on about 9pm same day. It wasn't too bad actually as compared to Hurricane Juan. Today we are cleaning up our 1/2 acre lawn... branch by branch, leaf by leaf, bit by bit... still picking up/raking. The chestnuts have been only picked up off the driveway and deck so far as I don't want anybody else twisting their ankles which is actually what I did on Saturday!  It's just only a bit sore today.. minor ache that's all. I wasn't thinking as I quickly scurried to catch up with a small piece of steel flashing before it flies across the street!! We are actually quite fortunate as we didn't have a tree crashing down on our property. New Glasgow had quite a few downed trees/limbs causing the widespread power outages. 

So how is everybody here?

Later!


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone! 
Fall has arrived in BC - grey skies and rain prevail. 
Caman - good luck with your move. Wave when you get to Bellingham since we will be neighbours (we are 30 minutes away).
Have a spectacular day everyone!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Glad to hear that Deborah is on the mend. 


Sharon - Glad to hear that you are doing OK - despite a twisted ankle. Be careful with the remainder of the clean-up. 

Caman - Here's wishing you and yours a great last day in Sweden; getting the last of the last stuff completed to your contentment. Bon Voyage to all and I am looking forward to hearing from you once you get settled in Bellingham. 

Sonal - Good luck with your proofreading. Do you have someone else to help you go over it? It helps to have a second set of eyes go through it? They may see things you have become too accustomed to looking at to recognize a problem. 

Don - Safe travels today! Good SAP today!


----------



## friend

Good evening everyone. 

I said Tuesday for some weird reason, but we are going on the 8th
which still on Wednesday I presume. 
So me friends, I'm still here and still in panic, since we are NOT ready. 

The boxes goes to the airport at 2PM tomorrow, 14 boxes weighing approx.
23 kg each, so we wont have to take them with us on Wednesday. Then I have 
to run a few errands, unfortunately, and there is a few thing to take down to the 
cellar and for an encore we need to go over the apartment and clean it.
Luckily we don't need to have it spotless and neither do we need to repair and 
paint the place, since the woman that moves in will do it and gets four nice 
mattresses for her kids for the trouble.

Now I have to get back to packing and panicking.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> I said Tuesday for some weird reason, but we are going on the 8th
> which still on Wednesday I presume.
> So me friends, I'm still here and still in panic, since we are NOT ready.
> 
> The boxes goes to the airport at 2PM tomorrow, 14 boxes weighing approx.
> 23 kg each, so we wont have to take them with us on Wednesday. Then I have
> to run a few errands, unfortunately, and there is a few thing to take down to the
> cellar and for an encore we need to go over the apartment and clean it.
> Luckily we don't need to have it spotless and neither do we need to repair and
> paint the place, since the woman that moves in will do it and gets four nice
> mattresses for her kids for the trouble.
> 
> Now I have to get back to packing and panicking.


Evening, Caman. Leaving on the 8th sounds good, since it is the night of the new moon, and thus, the start of a new adventure for you and your family. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Back home safe and sound. Motor home is washed, refuelled filled with propane and the tanks dumped for my trip to old Battleford SK. on the 11th. I can't go sooner as my appointment with the specialist at the U of A hospital is on the 10th at 10:10 a.m. to have my beak fixed.


----------



## friend

I need to go to sleep. 
To much to do, but pain in my auld bones. 
Good night my friends.
See youse in the morning. 
(funny how today's words in my daybook was somewhat what I did write about)
................
Asmá 18 / September 6

_I am but a poor creature, O my Lord; I have clung
to the herm of thy riches, I am sore sick; I have held
fast the cord of Thy healing. Deliver me from the ills
that have encircled me, and wash me thoroughly with
the waters of Thy graciousness and mercy.
Bahá'u'lláh

Have mercy upon me, o Lord, for I am weak: O
Lord, heal me: for my bones are vexed.
Psalms 6:2_


----------



## Dr.G.

I am but a poor creature, O my Lord; I have clung
to the herm of thy riches, I am sore sick; I have held
fast the cord of Thy healing. Deliver me from the ills
that have encircled me, and wash me thoroughly with
the waters of Thy graciousness and mercy.
Bahá'u'lláh

Have mercy upon me, o Lord, for I am weak: O
Lord, heal me: for my bones are vexed.
Psalms 6:2 


Very interesting, Caman. May good fortune await you upon your arrival in America.  In the words of the old Irish ballad, "The water is wide, I cannot get oer Neither have I wings to fly Give me a boat that can carry two And both shall row, my love and I." Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Didn't Camán just say he wasn't leaving until the day after tomorrow? As in Wednesday? Isn't the Swedish wake a bit premature?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hope everyone had a restful Labor Day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope that this finds you and your family well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good night everyone else.


----------



## friend

sinc said:


> didn't camán just say he wasn't leaving until the day after tomorrow? As in on Wednesday? Isn't the swedish wake a bit premature? :d


Indeed, it is Wednesday at 10AM we go out the door and the plain leaves at 2:10PM. 
I will actually have time to write a goodbye post, which i will do me friends.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Very interesting, Caman. May good fortune await you upon your arrival in America. In the words of the old Irish ballad, "The water is wide, I cannot get oer Neither have I wings to fly Give me a boat that can carry two And both shall row, my love and I." Bon voyage, mon ami.


A fine song, which I sing when I perform my Irish set 
and I did indeed live in Kilkenny for a whole years.


----------



## friend

Time to get cracking. 
..............
Asmá 18 / September 7

_Do not look at your weakness, nay, rely upon the
confirmation of the Holy Spirit. Verily, It maketh 
the weak strong, the lowly mighty, the child grown...
and the small great.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán. Just finished today's SAP and now will do tomorrow. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. I shall prepare breakfast for one and all as they rise to face the new work week. Our semester starts tomorrow, so I have to be up and about early tomorrow. Anyway, enjoy your breakfast and tea/coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> A fine song, which I sing when I perform my Irish set
> and I did indeed live in Kilkenny for a whole years.


Would love to hear you perform this live someday/somewhere.


----------



## Rps

Marc, not meaning to slight your heritage, but one would wonder what is in the water they're drinking down there. The woman in this clip is so upset with the incumbent that she is now running against him in the mid terms. Here is the argument that "sealed" her decision to run......

YouTube - Barney Frank Confronts Woman At Townhall Comparing Obama To Hitler


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Back home safe and sound. Motor home is washed, refuelled filled with propane and the tanks dumped for my trip to old Battleford SK. on the 11th. I can't go sooner as my appointment with the specialist at the U of A hospital is on the 10th at 10:10 a.m. to have my beak fixed.


Hope all goes well with the Dr Don, are you going in for surgery? Hope the anesthetic they give you will have worn off before the drive to Sask.




Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman and Don. I shall prepare breakfast for one and all as they rise to face the new work week. Our semester starts tomorrow, so I have to be up and about early tomorrow. Anyway, enjoy your breakfast and tea/coffee.


Morning Marc, Don Caman,
I thank you for the breakfast, and Caman, I am thinking as you come to the close of day for you... how you must be feeling, but don't worry, it will all out in the end, I am guessing the boxes are disposed of and you are almost done wit the cleaning and so soon you can perhaps take the children out to the local diner and have dinner and then there is not all the dishes to do... unless they are not taking the trip, in that case all you need to do is go out for breakfast... one less hassle at the start of the day...
Try to sleep tonight, it will be difficult, I know, but for your own sanity it will be necessary... and whatever gets done gets done, whatever doesn't , well too bad... it won't be the end of the world, you have done your best... when people move into a new place, they always clean and paint, as long as the worst of it is done... 
Breathe Caman, don't forget to breathe... it will help a lot!! 
when I get up tomorrow morning you will already be in the air a couple of hours.... 
and you will leave there tomorrow, and when you arrive it will still be Wednesday... the 9 hour or so difference in time has you landing almost when you left ...(yes? no? ) Wednesday will be a very long day for you all.... how long is the flight?? 
Take care friend, in case we don't hear from you for a bit, Bon Voyage... 
Is Hanna excited yet??


----------



## Rps

Morning Leslie, how are you today? Yes I bed Caman and crew are, indeed, excited about their trip. Never had to move to another country .... I'm sure there are lots of "questions" rattling around in the heads of that family right now. I'm sure once they get settled things will work out fine ..... schooling will be the key for the kids.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, not meaning to slight your heritage, but one would wonder what is in the water they're drinking down there. The woman in this clip is so upset with the incumbent that she is now running against him in the mid terms. Here is the argument that "sealed" her decision to run......
> 
> YouTube - Barney Frank Confronts Woman At Townhall Comparing Obama To Hitler


Good for Barney Frank. While I support Obama, and voted for him, I don't support everything he does. Still, this woman went too far. Not sure what is in the water "down there", but she is able to speak her mind, even in this "contemptable manner", as Congressman Frank pointed out, since such speech is protected under the First Amendment.

So, on a lighter note, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

I'm good and you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm good and you?


Doing well, Rp. The new academic year starts tomorow, and it shall mark the start of my 34th year here at Memorial. When I started back in 1977, I was 93rd in terms of seniority. Now I am tied for third in seniority. Of course, these days in academia, that means little. Still, I still enjoy teaching and shall keep teaching until it stops being fun. Then I shall know it is time to retire. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm good and you?


I forgot to ask, how is the "Cruzer team" doing these days?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, quiet here today. Gail and Cruz are doing fine, thanks. As you know you really have to train the dogs on a perpetual basis, so no rest for the wicked. But they are becoming a good team.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, quiet here today. Gail and Cruz are doing fine, thanks. As you know you really have to train the dogs on a perpetual basis, so no rest for the wicked. But they are becoming a good team.


Good to hear that "Team Cruzer" is doing well, Rp. Give Gail my best. She is a woman of courage. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

Now for 4 hours sleep and then the last clearing of the apartment.
We are almost ready, but a wee bit in panic. It will thou be OK.
See ye when we are in Bellevue.
...............
Izzat / September 8

_That which ye were promised in the Kingdom of God is fulfilled. 
This is the Word which the Son veiled when He said to those around Him 
that at that time they could not bear it .... Verily the Spirit of Truth is coming 
to guide you unto all truth.... He is the One Who glorified the Son and exalted 
His Cause.
Bahá'u'lláh

I have yet many things to say unto you, but ye cannot bear them now. 
Howbeit when he, the spirit of truth, is come, he will guide you into all truth....
John 16:12-13_


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Have a safe and peaceful trip. Speak with you whenever. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Safe trip Camán. And welcome to North America neighbour!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Caman. Have a safe and peaceful trip. Speak with you whenever. Paix, mon ami.


Be nice when he and his family arrive and they are finally all together.

Marc, I was wondering if you would key in this address 

rpsmasters.wordpress.com/

I am building a website on my masters studies and I would like to see if someone other than myself can see it. Also you can drop a comment to see if that works as well.

Any other Shang members are also welcome to visit and comment.

Thanx

Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Be nice when he and his family arrive and they are finally all together.
> 
> Marc, I was wondering if you would key in this address
> 
> rpsmasters.wordpress.com/
> 
> I am building a website on my masters studies and I would like to see if someone other than myself can see it. Also you can drop a comment to see if that works as well.
> 
> Any other Shang members are also welcome to visit and comment.
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Rp


Most interesting site, Rp. Would you believe that I have had a student from that program, as well as many students from various NS universities (e.g., Dal, Acadia, et al) take one or more of my graduate web courses, mainly the one regarding writing (Ed. 6641). I have had students from all over Canada and the US take this course as an elective for their grad programs. 

I look forward to reading more about "your journey". Bon voyage, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, posted a comment on your site. Let me know if it gets through to you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. An OtHD Breakfast will await you tomorrow morning, even though it does not feel like mid-week. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck with your start of the new journey with your program. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Morning Leslie, how are you today? Yes I bed Caman and crew are, indeed, excited about their trip. Never had to move to another country .... I'm sure there are lots of "questions" rattling around in the heads of that family right now. I'm sure once they get settled things will work out fine ..... schooling will be the key for the kids.


I agree and it is good they are arriving at the start of the new school year... it is hard enough beginning a new school at any time, but in the middle of the year really 'sucks' (forgive my language, but it is all that describes the feeling, wish I had that word when I was younger... :lmao: it is nothing if not descriptive! 

It will be a bit of commotion I am sure, but getting them all together will be a big relief to them all... I admire Caman and his tenacity taking care of one and all, that is no easy task for a couple, never mind a Da by himself... I applaud him heartily... :clap::clap:
I am sure all will breathe more easily once the kids are in school and mum is there for them too... :love2:


----------



## macdoodle

Rp I tried to get on the site but kept getting a bookie site... is that it??


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, posted a comment on your site. Let me know if it gets through to you. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc, it came through great. One more tool in the arsenal.


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> Rp I tried to get on the site but kept getting a bookie site... is that it??


No Leslie it should come up as Masters at St. FX, let me check the web address on another machine, sometimes the ads get in the way. I haven't found a way to stop them yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise this morning, with sunny skies now to get me going in the preparation of our classic OtHD Breakfast. Some additional homebaked goodies are also there when you rise to face the middle of this week. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The weather should be good when Caman and his family enter North American airspace. Hopefully, he shall fly over St.John's on his way America and his new life.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Rp I tried to get on the site but kept getting a bookie site... is that it??





Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, it came through great. One more tool in the arsenal.


Rp, as I said, a great site -- I am able to see your thoughts re your program, and place a bet on the Giants and Jays all at once. Cool .........


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Rp, I checked out your site today and left a comment as well. (Leslie, here is the correct address for Rp's site: St. FX Masters in AED ) 

Godspeed Camán and family as you fly towards us. 

SAP is very interesting today. First an inside look video of a cruise ship in rough seas. Keep your eye on the column in the centre of the picture near the top. Scary. Then homemade pickles in only an hour. Tried them and they are yummy. And finally photos made entirely using only the human body. You must look closely to tell, but they are magnificent.


----------



## Sonal

Morning all, and (this may be a few hours premature) Shana Tova, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Liked the cruise ship video, but especially liked the video clip of the London Blitz. Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning all, and (this may be a few hours premature) Shana Tova, Marc.


Morning, Sonal. Thanks for this greeting. Yes, sundown tonight marks the start of Rosh Hashanah.

How is Life treating you today? How did your meal go with your new boyfriend? Did you discuss Einstein's "Field Theory" as I suggested? I am sure that he was impressed.


----------



## SINC

Marc, the surgery is not until Friday morning, but thanks.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc - those fresh baked goods will be a treat. How's Deborah doing today? 

Exciting times in the Shang. . . 

Emergency appendectomy with a happy "outcome", 
Caman et al are finally on their way! (Bon Voyage!),
Rp has a new site to visit. (Kudos Rp - It looks great!), 
Don's getting a nose job on Friday (Good luck - hope it's nothing too serious), 
Sonal is getting ready to get her Masters (is that correct?) and 
Jeanne is starting new school. Woot! 

What a happenin' gang we have! I feel like I should be announcing that I am pregnant or something like that just to keep up!


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> How is Life treating you today? How did your meal go with your new boyfriend? Did you discuss Einstein's "Field Theory" as I suggested? I am sure that he was impressed.


Meal went well--he really liked the food. This weekend is his turn to cook for me, so he's now thoroughly intimidated. Will save Einstein's Field Theory for another day, since while I was cooking he was watching some "Will the world really end in 2012?" show and really laughing at the "science" in it. 

Finished one solid round of proofreading for my portfolio, and debating giving it another go. Not sure if I will be able to resist the temptation to stop tinkering.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
Shana Tova, Marc! 
Thanks for the OTHD breakkie. I'll be preparing a brisket with roasted potatoes and carrots for everyone to share tonight.
Off to get the boys ready for their first real day of school today. Back to the morning rush getting everyone and everything ready.
Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning to all, Shana Tova Marc, and thanks for brekkie! 
Kim you crack me up!! get pregnant... that is a mighty big 'keep up project' I hear those projects go on for 20 years or more... :lmao:

Dana, good luck on this first day of school... to you and the boys... 

Thanks for the link Don, I kept getting a bookie (for reading... ) site... will be off to check on all the 'dooin's' there and at SAP... later.

i guess' our boy' is on his way, it is exciting to join him and his family on their jouney to a new home and country ... or countries... 

Have a wonderful day all, off to test a long lost umbrella for leaks!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, the surgery is not until Friday morning, but thanks.


That's what I thought, but better to wish you well now.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc - those fresh baked goods will be a treat. How's Deborah doing today?
> 
> Exciting times in the Shang. . .
> 
> Emergency appendectomy with a happy "outcome",
> Caman et al are finally on their way! (Bon Voyage!),
> Rp has a new site to visit. (Kudos Rp - It looks great!),
> Don's getting a nose job on Friday (Good luck - hope it's nothing too serious),
> Sonal is getting ready to get her Masters (is that correct?) and
> Jeanne is starting new school. Woot!
> 
> What a happenin' gang we have! I feel like I should be announcing that I am pregnant or something like that just to keep up!



Deborah is doing well, Kim. Thanks for asking. She is still a bit sore, but on the mend.

My semester started today. With my four web courses, I am teaching student #2500 online, and student #8500 overall for all of my undergrad and grad teaching here at Memorial. Starting my 34th year here ......... seems like yesterday when I taught my first course on a Wednesday morning back in 1977.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Meal went well--he really liked the food. This weekend is his turn to cook for me, so he's now thoroughly intimidated. Will save Einstein's Field Theory for another day, since while I was cooking he was watching some "Will the world really end in 2012?" show and really laughing at the "science" in it.
> 
> Finished one solid round of proofreading for my portfolio, and debating giving it another go. Not sure if I will be able to resist the temptation to stop tinkering.


Good luck, Sonal. I would say "stop tinkering" and "let it be". 

Re this next meal, if he counters with superstring theory, deflect the discussion with the M-theory (which stands for the Mother/Mystery/Matrix of all theories). That should take his mind off of physics and back on to you. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana and Leslie, Shana Tova to you as well. May we all be written up kindly in "The Book of Life". We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Dana and Leslie, Shana Tova to you as well. May we all be written up kindly in "The Book of Life". We shall see.


Will have to check and see if Abou Ben Adhem's angel is sitting on my bedpost!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Will have to check and see if Abou Ben Adhem's angel is sitting on my bedpost!!


Leslie, had to memorize this poem in grade nine. Wow, does it bring back memories of Mrs. Jaffe's English class.

Re the "book of life", Jewish tradition teaches that Rosh Hashanah is also the Day of Judgment. On Rosh Hashanah, God is said to inscribe the fate of every person for the upcoming year in the Book of Life or the Book of Death. The verdict is not final until Yom Kippur. Rosh Hashanah marks the beginning of the Ten Days of Awe, during which Jews reflect upon their actions over the past year and seek forgiveness for their transgressions in hopes of influencing God's final judgment.

The Hebrew word for "sin" is "chet," which is derived from an old archery term used when an archer "misses the mark." This informs the Jewish view of sin: all people are essentially good and sin is a product of our errors, or missing the mark, as we are all imperfect. A critical part of Rosh Hashanah is making amends for these sins and seeking forgiveness. 

I have to admit that I can't fully believe in this "book of life", but I do like the notion that people are essentially good at birth. 

So, just in case, I ask forgiveness of any and all here in The Shang whom I might have hurt/sinned in some manner this past year. Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Dana and Leslie, Shana Tova to you as well. May we all be written up kindly in "The Book of Life". We shall see.


Same to you Marc. I may not be written up kindly, but I am confident in 2 things: my editing skills and my husband's negotiating skills.


----------



## danalicious

Once again, I am in awe of the generosity of some people. I now have in my possession the following:

Mac Mini 2.4 GHz Core Duo Processor, 320 GB ATA hard drive
Wireless Keyboard and Magic Trackpad

32GB 3G iPad
iPad dock and iPad Camera Connection Kit

and iPhone 4 Black 16GB (insert drool here).

Everything was donated by a vendor from Winnipeg and will be up for auction at the Ronald McDonald house Gala in October. 

I'm ready to start the bidding war for the iPhone!


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Finished one solid round of proofreading for my portfolio, and debating giving it another go. Not sure if I will be able to resist the temptation to stop tinkering.


I can relate Sonal - I do the same with my art works. Sometimes I wish I had stopped tinkering before I actually did. Hard to undo watercolors. Good Luck!



Dr.G. said:


> Deborah is doing well, Kim. Thanks for asking. She is still a bit sore, but on the mend.
> 
> My semester started today. With my four web courses, I am teaching student #2500 online, and student #8500 overall for all of my undergrad and grad teaching here at Memorial. Starting my 34th year here ......... seems like yesterday when I taught my first course on a Wednesday morning back in 1977.


Glad to hear Deborah is doing well - may that continue unabated. 

Last year when we discussed your years teaching and number of students taught, my mind reeled with the domino effect of your actions. It reels once again. Kudos, and many more happy students and years teaching.

Shana Tova! 




macdoodle said:


> Will have to check and see if Abou Ben Adhem's angel is sitting on my bedpost!!


That's a great poem, thanks Leslie.



danalicious said:


> Same to you Marc. I may not be written up kindly, but I am confident in 2 things: my editing skills and my husband's negotiating skills.


Hee hee! Good attitude. 
Shana Tova to you and yours as well, Dana.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, had to memorize this poem in grade nine. Wow, does it bring back memories of Mrs. Jaffe's English class.
> 
> Re the "book of life", Jewish tradition teaches that Rosh Hashanah is also the Day of Judgment. On Rosh Hashanah, God is said to inscribe the fate of every person for the upcoming year in the Book of Life or the Book of Death. The verdict is not final until Yom Kippur. Rosh Hashanah marks the beginning of the Ten Days of Awe, during which Jews reflect upon their actions over the past year and seek forgiveness for their transgressions in hopes of influencing God's final judgment.
> 
> The Hebrew word for "sin" is "chet," which is derived from an old archery term used when an archer "misses the mark." This informs the Jewish view of sin: all people are essentially good and sin is a product of our errors, or missing the mark, as we are all imperfect. A critical part of Rosh Hashanah is making amends for these sins and seeking forgiveness.
> 
> I have to admit that I can't fully believe in this "book of life", but I do like the notion that people are essentially good at birth.
> 
> So, just in case, I ask forgiveness of any and all here in The Shang whom I might have hurt/sinned in some manner this past year. Shalom, mes amis.



Nice to know and understand all / some of the reasons behind ceremonies, it has been a loooong time since I went to school with my Jewish friends (we had 9 christians in our class... we loved the Jewish holidays, we got to draw, and read whatever, and played a lot of games... out teachers were also Jewish and the subs were basically there to babysit us, as one teacher said, how can I teach you ahead of the class when it will all be done anyway when the holiday is over... and off we would go to the gym to play... :lmao: we loved it, and the kids would be there when we got out of school to tease us for having to go, when we told them the fun we were having they wern't so jolly about it all of a sudden...  I learned that poem in grade 8 , I always loved it and have had it drift through my mind from time to time over the years, seems we did a lot of poetry that has 'stuck' for some reason or another... I have always thought it spoke to the soul, but not everyone 'got it' ... at least not in my classes... 

Have you offended anyone? I highly doubt it as it is not in your nature... even if you tried...  are you forgiven... can't forgive what was never done ... only what was done with intent, and I saw 'no harm' in that.... ...:lmao: (your turn to forgive me....) 
Have a good Evening kind sir, and carry on, if there is a book I am certain you are in it, way ahead of most... 

Tell Deborah not to do tooo much cooking, the bending and stirring and, constant up and down to 'look ' and finally the eating, none of these things are good for the tenderness around the waistline area.... the eating part is the worst for the waistline... :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Sonal. I would say "stop tinkering" and "let it be".
> 
> Re this next meal, if he counters with superstring theory, deflect the discussion with the M-theory (which stands for the Mother/Mystery/Matrix of all theories). That should take his mind off of physics and back on to you. Bonne chance, mon amie.


I don't seem to have much trouble getting his mind off physics and back on to me.  :heybaby:


----------



## macdoodle

danalicious said:


> Once again, I am in awe of the generosity of some people. I now have in my possession the following:
> 
> Mac Mini 2.4 GHz Core Duo Processor, 320 GB ATA hard drive
> Wireless Keyboard and Magic Trackpad
> 
> 32GB 3G iPad
> iPad dock and iPad Camera Connection Kit
> 
> and iPhone 4 Black 16GB (insert drool here).
> 
> Everything was donated by a vendor from Winnipeg and will be up for auction at the Ronald McDonald house Gala in October.
> 
> I'm ready to start the bidding war for the iPhone!


:clap::clap:
you know what they say Dana, 

Ask and it shall be given unto you!! gotta get the 'asking angel" on your side, he may have 2.... 

What a wonderful donation, I hope it brings in big $$ ... but more than that I hope someone who really needs it gets it...


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Same to you Marc. I may not be written up kindly, but I am confident in 2 things: my editing skills and my husband's negotiating skills.


Dana, you mothering skills and love will have you written up kindly. Good luck with their early days in school.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Glad to hear Deborah is doing well - may that continue unabated. 

Last year when we discussed your years teaching and number of students taught, my mind reeled with the domino effect of your actions. It reels once again. Kudos, and many more happy students and years teaching.

Shana Tova!"

Kim, I have cut back to 14 courses a year now (i.e., 4 in the Fall semester, 4 in Winter, and 3 each in the six week Intersession and Summer session). With Deborah going back to work part time while we have a foster child, I have to bring in extra money. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Nice to know and understand all / some of the reasons behind ceremonies, it has been a loooong time since I went to school with my Jewish friends (we had 9 christians in our class... we loved the Jewish holidays, we got to draw, and read whatever, and played a lot of games... out teachers were also Jewish and the subs were basically there to babysit us, as one teacher said, how can I teach you ahead of the class when it will all be done anyway when the holiday is over... and off we would go to the gym to play... :lmao: we loved it, and the kids would be there when we got out of school to tease us for having to go, when we told them the fun we were having they wern't so jolly about it all of a sudden...  I learned that poem in grade 8 , I always loved it and have had it drift through my mind from time to time over the years, seems we did a lot of poetry that has 'stuck' for some reason or another... I have always thought it spoke to the soul, but not everyone 'got it' ... at least not in my classes...
> 
> Have you offended anyone? I highly doubt it as it is not in your nature... even if you tried...  are you forgiven... can't forgive what was never done ... only what was done with intent, and I saw 'no harm' in that.... ...:lmao: (your turn to forgive me....)
> Have a good Evening kind sir, and carry on, if there is a book I am certain you are in it, way ahead of most...
> 
> Tell Deborah not to do tooo much cooking, the bending and stirring and, constant up and down to 'look ' and finally the eating, none of these things are good for the tenderness around the waistline area.... the eating part is the worst for the waistline... :lmao:


Thank you for the kind words, Leslie. For the first time in year, we have not having a grand meal. Deborah loves the various Jewish holidays since she is able to use the various Jewish cookbooks I have given her over the years. Still, this year, she is just not up to making a fancy holiday meal, which is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman has been in the air about five hours now, which means that the air traffic controllers at eith the St. John's or the Gander International Airport have taken charge of the direction of his plane. Guess we should welcome him to North America.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Dana, you mothering skills and love will have you written up kindly. Good luck with their early days in school.


Awww shucks.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Caman has been in the air about five hours now, which means that the air traffic controllers at eith the St. John's or the Gander International Airport have taken charge of the direction of his plane. Guess we should welcome him to North America.


I am sure by now he has put his 'right foot in and must be down on solid ground by now.... he must be surprised that it is still Wednesday... that is a long flight for all, I am certain we shall hear all the wonderful stories and happenings in the days to come, and he best send at least one photo of the family finally on North American soil... 

I am quite sure he waved to you as he passed over your air space and perhaps even a wee peek north as he soared past, through Montana, to give us a nod... 

So Welcome Caman.... and to all the children... a big hug and welcome too!! :clap:

I am so glad Deborah isn't doing all the cooking usually demanded, and it is just as well... you can save it for next year when you have a little soul to share it with as a family...


----------



## friend

Good evening me dear friends.

I'm writing to ye from the vicinity of our house in Bellevue.
We arrived here after a long journey, lasting over 18 hours incl. train and car rides.
The kids were very good and it all went fairly well, without any hick ups.
Going to have something to eat and then I will retire.
I put my glasses in one of the boxes and I can't see what I'm writing,
so I'll just write these lines. Talk to ye tomorrow.
Nite all.


----------



## macdoodle

WELCOME CAMAN and FAMILY!!! Yeayyyyy!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Glad to hear you are fine... 
Sleep well friend! and all our little friends!! :love2:

I can go to bed now knowing you are all on solid ground... ( all grannies and mothers worry until they know you are safe.... that is their job ... it's a God given curse...  :lmao:


----------



## danalicious

Welcome to your new home Caman. I hope you get settled quickly and smoothly.


----------



## SINC

A happy ending to a long ordeal and a fresh beginning for you and yours Camán. Welcome to this side of the pond.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP's up and you really should take a peek at "The Hubble Ultra Deep Field in 3D". Quite an amazing set of photos from the Hubble. Now, I'mm off to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening me dear friends.
> 
> I'm writing to ye from the vicinity of our house in Bellevue.
> We arrived here after a long journey, lasting over 18 hours incl. train and car rides.
> The kids were very good and it all went fairly well, without any hick ups.
> Going to have something to eat and then I will retire.
> I put my glasses in one of the boxes and I can't see what I'm writing,
> so I'll just write these lines. Talk to ye tomorrow.
> Nite all.


Morning, Caman. Welcome to North America. Seems strange greeting you in the morning with you being 4 1/2 hours behind me rather than 3 1/2 hours ahead of me. Still, you are all safe and sound and that is what counts. Today is the first day of your new life. Bon chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a grand breakfast today, complete with waffles made from Washington State apples, in honor of Caman's coming to America.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Awww shucks.



It's true, Dana. 

"I am so glad Deborah isn't doing all the cooking usually demanded, and it is just as well... you can save it for next year when you have a little soul to share it with as a family... " Thank you, Leslie.


----------



## Sonal

Welcome Home, Caman!


----------



## KC4

WOOOT! 

Welcome Home and Happy Reunion of the big family Caman et al!

It's nice to think of you all together and on this continent, not too far away. 

I'm glad that it all went pretty good without any major snags. 

I hope you find your glasses soon. It's a pain to be without them. Until then, you won't be lookin' so good.

Marc - Thanks for the Washington State apple waffles. Of course, they are best with a touch of Canadian Maple syrup.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: And welcome Caman and family. Marc it must be apple season in Washington about now, Caman you should , when you settle, get the kids out to the orchard and spend the day "pickin" and "grinnin'.

Nice in LaSalle today, very comfortable.

Okay Marc and Don, today's lexical question. I've been amazed by the flap and the impact that a Florida preacher in a hick town with a microscopic parish is getting with his book burning ceremony on Saturday. My question is, I beleive this is a form of press manipulation. Truly this shouldn't even be on the news but there must be some word [ other than dumb ] that describes this .... it is almost like a phantom hegemony by the news agencies [ although to say that hegemony is phantom is a redundancy ]. 

Don, is it just me that thinks the greatest threat to the U.S. is its news broadcasts .....what is it Pogo said, " We have seen the enemy and it is us". Surely the greatest terrorist threat to the U.S. is its cable networks.... reason doesn't seem to enter into it..... I would welcome your's and the others thoughts.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: And welcome Caman and family. Marc it must be apple season in Washington about now, Caman you should , when you settle, get the kids out to the orchard and spend the day "pickin" and "grinnin'.
> 
> Nice in LaSalle today, very comfortable.
> 
> Okay Marc and Don, today's lexical question. I've been amazed by the flap and the impact that a Florida preacher in a hick town with a microscopic parish is getting with his book burning ceremony on Saturday. My question is, I beleive this is a form of press manipulation. Truly this shouldn't even be on the news but there must be some word [ other than dumb ] that describes this .... it is almost like a phantom hegemony by the news agencies [ although to say that hegemony is phantom is a redundancy ].
> 
> Don, is it just me that thinks the greatest threat to the U.S. is its news broadcasts .....what is it Pogo said, " We have seen the enemy and it is us". Surely the greatest terrorist threat to the U.S. is its cable networks.... reason doesn't seem to enter into it..... I would welcome your's and the others thoughts.....



Rp, while I support freedom of speech and freedom of expression, this sort of action is unacceptable. It is like flag burning, an act meant to show total disrespect for the country. In this case, buring the Koran is meant to demonstrate one's total disrespect for a whole religion. I would not support someone burning a bible in front of a church or synagogue. In fact, I am not in support of burning any book. Speak out again Muslim extremists -- fine with me. Speak out against Canada, the US, Newfoundlanders and Labradorians or even doxies -- fine with me. I might disagree with your comments, but it is your right to express your views. However, freedom of speech and expression has some limitations when it is meant to overtly harm people, such as yelling "FIRE!!!" in a crowded theater when there is no fire. With freedom comes responsibility.

As for cable news, it shall be interesting to see how FOX News uses this event to foster their own agenda. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Sonal and Kim.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Okay Marc and Don, today's lexical question. I've been amazed by the flap and the impact that a Florida preacher in a hick town with a microscopic parish is getting with his book burning ceremony on Saturday. My question is, I beleive this is a form of press manipulation. Truly this shouldn't even be on the news but there must be some word [ other than dumb ] that describes this .... it is almost like a phantom hegemony by the news agencies [ although to say that hegemony is phantom is a redundancy ].
> 
> Don, is it just me that thinks the greatest threat to the U.S. is its news broadcasts .....what is it Pogo said, " We have seen the enemy and it is us". Surely the greatest terrorist threat to the U.S. is its cable networks.... reason doesn't seem to enter into it..... I would welcome your's and the others thoughts.....


Rp, any news agency has to be provocative to exist, although to what degree remains the unanswered question.

Every newspaper uses provocativeness, as does radio and TV. I refer of course to the editorials where they take a stand on an issue. Sometimes, that stand is deliberately provocative to spur reader reaction and comment, thus filling the letters to the editor page, phone lines or email boxes on slow news days.

That said however, the U.S. media is provocative in other ways as is the case with Fox who are downright inflammatory much of the time. With provocativeness comes responsibility and therein lies the rub.

Most Canadian news outlets try to be responsible and keep the public informed with truth, for the most part, in their pages and broadcasts. But remember, they too have before, and will again, use slight of hand in the information presented, or conversely by omitting coverage of some events that do not suit their corporate philosophy.

The U.S. media though, rides the free speech amendment steed to offer an often misinformed or distorted view that leaks into their news stories. The result is a woefully uninformed American public in some cases. Their lack of knowledge on world issues and their self taught military superiority leaves them with the wrong impression of world events in too many cases.

Freedom of expression, as Marc noted, comes with a certain responsibility that is often missing in some U.S. based media reports.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friend. 

Thanks for all the kind greetings
It's great to be home. :love2::clap:

Been up since 6AM and finally found my glasses that I , by mistake,
packed down when we left Stockholm. The flight attendant had to fill out
the form for me (which we didn't need anyway, but she did it just in case).
I couldn't read at all. :lmao:

All is well this morning and now we are heading down to the office to
get Social security No. 
See ye later.
.......
Izzat 2 / September 9

Consider how all other phenomenal existence and beings are captives of nature. The sun, that colossal center of our solar system, the giant stars and planets, the towering mountains, the earth itself and its kingdoms of life lower than the human,—all are captives of nature except man. No other created thing can deviate in the slightest degree from obedience to natural law. The sun in its glory and greatness millions of miles away is held prisoner in its orbit of universal revolution, captive of universal natural control. Man is the ruler of nature. According to natural law and limitation he should remain upon the earth, but behold how he violates this command and soars above the mountains in aeroplanes. He sails in ships upon the surface of the ocean and dives into its depths in submarines. Man makes nature his servant; harnesses the mighty energy of electricity for instance and imprisons it in a small lamp for his uses and convenience. He speaks from the east to the west through a wire. He is able to store and preserve his voice in a phonograph. Though he is a dweller upon earth he penetrates the mysteries of starry worlds inconceivably distant. He discovers latent realities within the bosom of the earth, uncovers treasures, penetrates secrets and mysteries of the phenomenal world and brings to light that which according to nature’s jealous laws should remain hidden, unknown and unfathomable. Through an ideal inner power man brings these realities forth from the invisible plane to the visible. This is contrary to nature’s law.


----------



## SINC

When I read Camán's post above, I noted that he is but a single post away from 2,000 posts. I glanced at my own count and noticed that I too am about to mark a bit of a milestone with post number 40,000 and it is fitting it be here in The Shang on Camán's first full day in our midst. Welcome Camán and congrats on your next post.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning me friend.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind greetings
> It's great to be home. :love2::clap:
> 
> Been up since 6AM and finally found my glasses that I , by mistake,
> packed down when we left Stockholm. The flight attendant had to fill out
> the form for me (which we didn't need anyway, but she did it just in case).
> I couldn't read at all. :lmao:
> 
> All is well this morning and now we are heading down to the office to
> get Social security No.
> See ye later.
> .......
> Izzat 2 / September 9
> 
> Consider how all other phenomenal existence and beings are captives of nature. The sun, that colossal center of our solar system, the giant stars and planets, the towering mountains, the earth itself and its kingdoms of life lower than the human,—all are captives of nature except man. No other created thing can deviate in the slightest degree from obedience to natural law. The sun in its glory and greatness millions of miles away is held prisoner in its orbit of universal revolution, captive of universal natural control. Man is the ruler of nature. According to natural law and limitation he should remain upon the earth, but behold how he violates this command and soars above the mountains in aeroplanes. He sails in ships upon the surface of the ocean and dives into its depths in submarines. Man makes nature his servant; harnesses the mighty energy of electricity for instance and imprisons it in a small lamp for his uses and convenience. He speaks from the east to the west through a wire. He is able to store and preserve his voice in a phonograph. Though he is a dweller upon earth he penetrates the mysteries of starry worlds inconceivably distant. He discovers latent realities within the bosom of the earth, uncovers treasures, penetrates secrets and mysteries of the phenomenal world and brings to light that which according to nature’s jealous laws should remain hidden, unknown and unfathomable. Through an ideal inner power man brings these realities forth from the invisible plane to the visible. This is contrary to nature’s law.


Afternoon, Caman ........... morning where you are in WA. Glad to see you are getting settled in at your new home. A Social Security Card???????? Wow, get that and you are a true American. Did Anna have to sponsor you? I joke with my wife that I might or might not sponsor her should we ever move to the US, with is VERY unlikely. I quiz her on American history, but she does not know much about pre-WWII American history. 

I can relate what life is like without ones glasses. I am "industrially blind", in a legal sense, if I don't wear my glasses. Any print further than 6 inches away from my eyes is blurred.

Good to see you back again in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I wonder how many Americans could pass their own immigration test. I bet if we were to write one for Canada we'd all fail. But I would almost bet that Canadians know more about the U.S. than they do Canada. Lately the government down there has been bashing the education system as the root for all of their ills. I'm thinking they should invest more in the teaching end, let's face it, teachers there become waiters and waitresses to get an increase in salary. One thing we have in Canada is well trained and professionally self-imaged teachers.... I don't think U.S. teachers are held in the same light there as here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I wonder how many Americans could pass their own immigration test. I bet if we were to write one for Canada we'd all fail. But I would almost bet that Canadians know more about the U.S. than they do Canada. Lately the government down there has been bashing the education system as the root for all of their ills. I'm thinking they should invest more in the teaching end, let's face it, teachers there become waiters and waitresses to get an increase in salary. One thing we have in Canada is well trained and professionally self-imaged teachers.... I don't think U.S. teachers are held in the same light there as here.


All too true, Rp. I was teaching a course to potential high school social studies teachers the year I became a Canadian citizen. I gave them 12 of the questions that I could remember out of the 30 questions which were given the test. I had 25 students from NL, NS, NB and ON in my class, so we had four of the 10 provinces represented. Only the student from NB and one from ON, and 7 students from NL passed the test with at least a 9 out of 12 score. I was shocked.

I am all for higher teacher salaries along with competency standards. Let's weed out the incompetent teachers and replace them with teachers who want to and are able to teach well.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> When I read Camán's post above, I noted that he is but a single post away from 2,000 posts. I glanced at my own count and noticed that I too am about to mark a bit of a milestone with post number 40,000 and it is fitting it be here in The Shang on Camán's first full day in our midst. Welcome Camán and congrats on your next post.


Congratulations on post 40,000 Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, seems as if the pastor in Florida has called off the book burning for Saturday. The Washington Post is trying to fully confirm their "breaking news" headline of twenty minutes ago. Let's hope they are accurate in this news item. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, seems as if the pastor in Florida has called off the book burning for Saturday. The Washington Post is trying to fully confirm their "breaking news" headline of twenty minutes ago. Let's hope they are accurate in this news item. We shall see.


Yes, the pastor has said he will not burn the book because the (can't think of his title) head person, said they will move the Mosque, and the pastor is going to meet with him on Saturday... ????? who knows...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes, the pastor has said he will not burn the book because the (can't think of his title) head person, said they will move the Mosque, and the pastor is going to meet with him on Saturday... ????? who knows...


The deal does not seem to have been made, but we shall see. I have a feeling that the trip of Jones is somewhat of a publicity stunt. Again, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. I shall try to be up early enough to make our Classic TGIF Breakfast. I am up between 6-7AM, but have a lot of work to do online and trying to care for the doxies, since Bridget is "in season", and I have to try and keep the two boys away from her. I should make a recording of their howling. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

'nite Marc, hope you can sleep through the 'serenading lotharios ...' :love2::lmao:

Do they go to the basement to keep them quiet, or do they settle in their kennels? 

as for the publicity hound... I think he has had his 15 minutes ... and someone should remind him it is not very 'Christian like'( he is saying he is one isn't he??) to destroy any book and certainly not one that holds the belief of an entire group... how would he feel if it was a threat to burn his bibles... same shoe.. different foot!! Do unto others... 
I doubt the Mosque will be moved, (unless they own land somewhere else in the area... ) but I watched a most interesting interview with Col Powell on the View today, he made perfect sense, and I hope someone besides me caught it...


----------



## friend

Nite all. 
Must go to bed, 
since the kids will have an obligatory ESL test tomorrow at 7:30am.
An update will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got SAP finished. Great story on a man who has owned and driven the same car for 83 years is featured today. Now to get at tomorrow and then hit the shower and off the the U of A hospital for a nose job. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good luck with your "nose job". Come back a new man ........... just be your old self, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.
> Must go to bed,
> since the kids will have an obligatory ESL test tomorrow at 7:30am.
> An update will be posted tomorrow.


Morning, Caman. You are most likely still asleep, but tell one and all good luck on the ESL test.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a TGIF Breakfast ready when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I doubt the Mosque will be moved, (unless they own land somewhere else in the area... ) but I watched a most interesting interview with Col Powell on the View today, he made perfect sense, and I hope someone besides me caught it... " Leslie, I missed this show (I don't watch The View). What did Colin Powell say on this show?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Got tomorrow done in record time and am now working on stockpiling items for my trip to Battleford tomorrow through Tuesday. still have an hour or so to play with.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. Good luck with your 'nose job', Don.

I finally pulled the trigger on my MFA application and sent it in. It's done. I'll hear in December if I'm in.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone. Good luck with your 'nose job', Don.
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger on my MFA application and sent it in. It's done. I'll hear in December if I'm in.


Good morning all: Sonal congrats on the submission. I know you fretted about it, but you will get in I'm sure, and not only that you will do well. All the best.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "I doubt the Mosque will be moved, (unless they own land somewhere else in the area... ) but I watched a most interesting interview with Col Powell on the View today, he made perfect sense, and I hope someone besides me caught it... " Leslie, I missed this show (I don't watch The View). What did Colin Powell say on this show?


Morning Marc, Leslie, Don, 

Marc, Powell took the corporate line that if they stopped the Mosque the terrorists win. He indicated that there were prayer sites in NY City prior to 911, prayer rooms in the hospitals and also at the Pentagon ...... "who were they for ..... for Americans [ I noted he didn't say Muslim Americans ] . He is right ... what he said was that the news media [ he singled out cable news networks ] created this hysteria as there were praying Muslims in that area for years prior .... he even quoted a Bush speech that "W" delivered in a Mosque in the U.S. telling the world that they are not after Muslims but terrorist organisations.

I always thought the U.S. over-reatcted to this assault and it should have been a police action or a stealth action, how they handled it did exactly what the terrorists wanted, they used their news networks to terrorise the American people. Powell was quite logical in his answer and he made sense. As for the obvious next question on the Florida Q'uran burning .... he wondered why this guy even got coverage.... so do I.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I finally pulled the trigger on my MFA application and sent it in. It's done. I'll hear in December if I'm in. " Good for you, Sonal. Let me know if I can be of any assistance re a reference.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Leslie, Don,
> 
> Marc, Powell took the corporate line that if they stopped the Mosque the terrorists win. He indicated that there were prayer sites in NY City prior to 911, prayer rooms in the hospitals and also at the Pentagon ...... "who were they for ..... for Americans [ I noted he didn't say Muslim Americans ] . He is right ... what he said was that the news media [ he singled out cable news networks ] created this hysteria as there were praying Muslims in that area for years prior .... he even quoted a Bush speech that "W" delivered in a Mosque in the U.S. telling the world that they are not after Muslims but terrorist organisations.
> 
> I always thought the U.S. over-reatcted to this assault and it should have been a police action or a stealth action, how they handled it did exactly what the terrorists wanted, they used their news networks to terrorise the American people. Powell was quite logical in his answer and he made sense. As for the obvious next question on the Florida Q'uran burning .... he wondered why this guy even got coverage.... so do I.


Thanks for this info, Rp. It makes sense. I liked the gathering of religious leaders who met to condemn this act of book burning, especially the rabbi. He said that Jewish people are all too aware of the consequences of what happens when you go after a group of people due to their religion.

Re the coverage that this pastor got in the news, it was interesting that there were more people at his news briefing than people in his church concregation.


----------



## Rps

Yes, I think there is a number of lessons learned in this.

First, he might as well do the book burning as the word is out that America has performed the ultimate insult to the Muslim world ...it won't matter that he didn't do it, this story, like urban legends will live on long in the minds of temporate and radical islamic believers on the other side of the world. Lesson: Do unto others as you would have them do to you.

Second: We live in an age where we do not discriminate well. We rely on the short bit story and hold it as a truth, no matter how dumb the story is .... we are so inundated with "news" that we can't discriminate between real news and infortainment. : Lesson ... once bitten twice shy...

Third: The more well travelled and well read a society is, the harder it is to manipulate and herd them. This is equally to populations of all countries and all religions. My personal belief is that theocracies are prone to this type of story as it supports their dominance over the populace, a form of oppression if you will. Lesson: the best defense is a well rounded literate and educated society which seeks a global perspective.

An uneducated society is prone to : class dominance, racial prejudice, intolerance, and ultra conservative views, who marshal to a dominate authority......


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc. Awesome as usual. I hope Deborah is still doing well. Sorry about your canine crooners. Hopefully that won't last long. 

It's strange to have Caman on a different time now. I expect him to be up first, now he'll naturally be one of the last. 

Good luck with your submission Sonal - although I doubt you'll need the luck. 

Rp - I agree with you wholeheartedly about the need to educate and enlighten society. Unfortunately, too many seem content to exist in the dark subsisting only on what others feed to them. One must forage for themselves and create their own light.


----------



## Dr.G.

All fine points, Rp. I especially liked your comment that "Lesson: the best defense is a well rounded literate and educated society which seeks a global perspective." So very true. For such evil to grow it only takes educated and caring people to do nothing in a time of crisis. Still, what is needed to be done has to make some sense. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. "Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc. Awesome as usual. I hope Deborah is still doing well. Sorry about your canine crooners. Hopefully that won't last long. " Deborah is doing well. Poor Jack is VERY frustrated, in that the last two times our girls went into heat, he was there to father the pups. Now, he howls in his crate.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks for the good wishes, everyone. 

A friend of mine quoted someone else (can't remember who) when Barack Obama was elected, which was that the election of Obama counteracts the negative stereotypes of Americans that grew stronger during the Bush administration: that Americans are racist, anti-intellectual, anti-Muslim, and not very worldly. Electing Obama, with his personal achievements and his heritage, proves this wrong.

But then of course, there is this book-burning stupidity.

I remember a while ago, when I took my first solo trip, I posted both here and on another (US-dominated) website to ask for suggestions about where to go. Many of the suggestions from EhMac were in Europe. Every single one of the suggestions from the US site were for cities in the US... found that odd. A whole world to choose from, and all selections come from one country?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, I have been 'catching up' this morning, and first want to say thank you Marc for the great brekkie, I am so glad Rp explained the View and what was said, it was spot on... I sat there wondering why can't people see that by giving this preacher all this attention (thanks to the media) they are fueling the flames of hatred and discrimination, 
and the clarification of we are not after the muslims but the terrorists was something that needed to be said ... so many times people lump all with one... like the book burning incident, whether it happens or not, it WILL have happened in the lore of the muslims in the east, because it is one more 'event' to prove ALL Americans are evil and hate them... this is how the fires of hatred are fueled... Painful, and it goes on, on so many levels... 

Don I hope ypur op this morning goes well and there is nothing terribly wrong.... hoping they can fix the 'nose for news' so it is still able to sniff out the perfect story!! 

Sonal, it is strange to get so many suggestions to go to the US but perhaps not ... as a person I know from the US said to me, why bother going anywhere else, nothing is better than here, anywhere... and a few other choice thoughts, (this person is not in my realm of acquaintances anymore) I was shocked at this thought, but according to others it is a common thought... and I do believe a lack of interest in the world is almost taught in a subliminal way by insisting the best is the US ... 
I also have friends in the US who despair over their countryman's lack of interest in their own country, let alone outside of it... and has been stated, education, of high caliber, is what is needed, to fuel young minds to learn, too many teachers are not teachers really, but just expensive babysitters... I often wish there were a few more of the teachers I had around, the ones who really could set a fire of passion for learning, making you ask the 5 'W's and insisting on an answer, whether it came form a book or a person, and the 'need' to know, there are too few teachers like Rp and Marc who care if these students learn or not... 

A closed mind leads to a closed society, and that allows the more 'aware' to come in and destroy ... there are many 'bombs' that can kill a society, and lack of education is one, and so is the feeling of being , untouchable.... this leads to arrogance and that leads to disaster... it has been seen all through history, Rome being the most cited... (JMHO)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. I think I suggested NYC, SF, Montreal and St.John's, NL for your trip. Can't remember now. When do you officially hear about the MFA application?

Afternoon, Leslie. I am still hopeful that if Obama gets elected for a second term (I hope he does and shall vote for him in Georgia via absentee ballot), that he turns his attention to education. Health care refore will be his major accomplishment of his first terms, and I would like to see education, from pre-school to K-12 to trade schools to colleges/universities and on to post-graduate levels, become his focus. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Just back from the doc and what I have is called Basal Cell Carcinoma, a low grade form of cancer. It is 7 mm in size and they want to remove a 10 mm diamond shaped piece so they scheduled me for surgery on Wednesday morning. It cannot be burned off with a laser, their original plan for this morning. He says they can get it all, but I will be left with a noticeable scar running diagonally across the centre of my nose when all is healed. 

So, it's off to SK in the morning, back Tuesday afternoon and surgery Wednesday morning. A tight schedule, but workable nonetheless.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, have a safe trip. Best of luck on the surgery.


----------



## Rps

Leslie, the problem with education is that it's main purpose is cultural inculcation. Freire has often called today's education approach the "Banking Method", facts are simply dumped into the minds for withdrawal at a later day. Years prior to Freire, Lindeman expressed the same criticism under his "Deposit" notion of education. However, current belief is that children do not have enough life experience to express an opinion for rational discussion on what they need to learn. Case in point, logarithms, I'm sure they are useful, and if I was going to be a designer or engineer I would most certainly require them, but when I was in grade nine who carried a log book around with them?

What we see today is what our parents saw, someone determines what is required to be learned which they hope the recipient will be able use at some time ... seldom what they need to learn or want to learn.

Think back in your educational life, what subjects actually helped you "live" in your society and what subjects should you have taken [ for me I had to take shop, wouldn't cooking and sewing be better for someone soon to be out in the world ..... what about math class, wouldn't knowing how to fill out an income tax form be better than studying fractals.....] What we get is a system whose only concern is replicating the society it is in [ and fabricated ] rather than having it's students try to critically reflect on its failings and try to transform them.

Except when you go to University and suddenly [ after 12 years of " just sit and shut-up" you suddenly can become a critical thinker....... the concept if ludicrous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my father in law had exactly the same sort of surgery. He is fine now, with no noticable scars and no cancer after 10 years. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Leslie, the problem with education is that it's main purpose is cultural inculcation. Freire has often called today's education approach the "Banking Method", facts are simply dumped into the minds for withdrawal at a later day. Years prior to Freire, Lindeman expressed the same criticism under his "Deposit" notion of education. However, current belief is that children do not have enough life experience to express an opinion for rational discussion on what they need to learn. Case in point, logarithms, I'm sure they are useful, and if I was going to be a designer or engineer I would most certainly require them, but when I was in grade nine who carried a log book around with them?
> 
> What we see today is what our parents saw, someone determines what is required to be learned which they hope the recipient will be able use at some time ... seldom what they need to learn or want to learn.
> 
> Think back in your educational life, what subjects actually helped you "live" in your society and what subjects should you have taken [ for me I had to take shop, wouldn't cooking and sewing be better for someone soon to be out in the world ..... what about math class, wouldn't knowing how to fill out an income tax form be better than studying fractals.....] What we get is a system whose only concern is replicating the society it is in [ and fabricated ] rather than having it's students try to critically reflect on its failings and try to transform them.
> 
> Except when you go to University and suddenly [ after 12 years of " just sit and shut-up" you suddenly can become a critical thinker....... the concept if ludicrous.


Rp, a very good synopsis of Freire and Lindeman. Add to this the frustration of teachers who truly want to help students become critical thinkers, and this just compounds the problem. I tell my students every semester that "You may lead a student to knowledge, but the trick is to help them to think" ................... or is that leading a horse to water? Whatever, critical reflection is the essence of true learning. I recall a principal who did not like how I was teaching my grade 11 social studies class. I had them using the library for genuine research (e.g., What important events happened in the year you were born? How was this event important in your lifetime?") He did NOT like this sort of use of the library. I asked him then why did they give student library cards????


----------



## Rps

Marc very true. I was in a discussion forum for an overseas teaching position when I had mentioned I was developing a rationale of ESL instruction using Freire's philosophy. I was pretty much told that I wouldn't fly as very few schools would sanction a teacher who would potentially cause insurrection in their schools .... I thought this was insane, I'm not literally taking Freire's cultural recognition and overlaying it in the class...just talking about social issues and how it impacts their ability to learn and live within their lived-setting and, if possible, what could they do about it ...... on the other hand, 70 days in house arrest and banishment to Harvard or Geneva wouldn't be too bad for "working with the wretched of the earth".... it worked for Freire.


----------



## Dr.G.

"...... on the other hand, 70 days in house arrest and banishment to Harvard or Geneva wouldn't be too bad for "working with the wretched of the earth".... it worked for Freire. " Solidarity, brother Rp. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

friend said:


> Good evening me dear friends.
> 
> I'm writing to ye from the vicinity of our house in Bellevue.
> We arrived here after a long journey, lasting over 18 hours incl. train and car rides.
> The kids were very good and it all went fairly well, without any hick ups.
> Going to have something to eat and then I will retire.
> I put my glasses in one of the boxes and I can't see what I'm writing,
> so I'll just write these lines. Talk to ye tomorrow.
> Nite all.


Welcome Caman, glad you and your family are safe and sound and all together at last.
I know how hard this has been for you. 

Still looking for a good used car/suv. Not an easy task.

School starts on Monday!

I can't see what I am typing, good thing I am an experienced typist and don't need to see the keyboard.....exhausted, but at the moment life is good.

Don, scars aren't important, cancer free is!!

Marc, hoping Deborah is continuing to improve

Good day/evening/nite all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Good to hear that your studies shall begin on Monday. We all wish you well, with success at the end of the journey. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Long day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to hear your news. Good luck finding a car. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Jeanne, you always help to make my day. Good luck with your SUV hunt as well as your classes.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Just back from the doc and what I have is called Basal Cell Carcinoma, a low grade form of cancer. It is 7 mm in size and they want to remove a 10 mm diamond shaped piece so they scheduled me for surgery on Wednesday morning. It cannot be burned off with a laser, their original plan for this morning. He says they can get it all, but I will be left with a noticeable scar running diagonally across the centre of my nose when all is healed.
> 
> So, it's off to SK in the morning, back Tuesday afternoon and surgery Wednesday morning. A tight schedule, but workable nonetheless.


Well at least it is something that can be fixed, start attacking any incision with the silver Don, it will quicken healing and probably kill off any of the little gremlins left behind, and reduce if nit eliminate the scarring... to know it is gone is much more important than any little scar, besides, they look more fascinating on men than on women!! 

Hoping you have a good trip to Battleford ... did you not just return from there? 
Wishing you fine weather and clear sailing! 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. I think I suggested NYC, SF, Montreal and St.John's, NL for your trip. Can't remember now. When do you officially hear about the MFA application?
> 
> Afternoon, Leslie. I am still hopeful that if Obama gets elected for a second term (I hope he does and shall vote for him in Georgia via absentee ballot), that he turns his attention to education. Health care refore will be his major accomplishment of his first terms, and I would like to see education, from pre-school to K-12 to trade schools to colleges/universities and on to post-graduate levels, become his focus. We shall see.


I agree with you on this very much so Marc, I think if the Us could give Bush another shot at getting it right, they can surely see the progress and give Obama another chance... If he does a good job can he not be put in for a 3rd term?? has that ever been done?? Just wondering if there were extenuating circumstances would it be possible... 



Rps said:


> Leslie, the problem with education is that it's main purpose is cultural inculcation. Freire has often called today's education approach the "Banking Method", facts are simply dumped into the minds for withdrawal at a later day. Years prior to Freire, Lindeman expressed the same criticism under his "Deposit" notion of education. However, current belief is that children do not have enough life experience to express an opinion for rational discussion on what they need to learn. Case in point, logarithms, I'm sure they are useful, and if I was going to be a designer or engineer I would most certainly require them, but when I was in grade nine who carried a log book around with them?
> 
> What we see today is what our parents saw, someone determines what is required to be learned which they hope the recipient will be able use at some time ... seldom what they need to learn or want to learn.
> 
> Think back in your educational life, what subjects actually helped you "live" in your society and what subjects should you have taken [ for me I had to take shop, wouldn't cooking and sewing be better for someone soon to be out in the world ..... what about math class, wouldn't knowing how to fill out an income tax form be better than studying fractals.....] What we get is a system whose only concern is replicating the society it is in [ and fabricated ] rather than having it's students try to critically reflect on its failings and try to transform them.
> 
> Except when you go to University and suddenly [ after 12 years of " just sit and shut-up" you suddenly can become a critical thinker....... the concept if ludicrous.


I do hear you loud and clear, but the children of today are much more aware than earlier generations at the same age, technology has seen to that, would it be to difficult to change the regime to allow them more choices keeping in mind the basic skills needed to function, reading, writing and Arithmetic... basic numbers to function, and let those who need all the fancy 'math' for their possible career choices be together to learn it? 
I went to home ec, and loved it, but I also wanted to learn woodworking, but it was not allowed... I even went to an adult class and they needed min 10 students I believe to hold the class, 3 of us were not men, and we got a letter the class could not be held as there were not enough applicants... talk about a slap in the face!! We approached the principal and he said it was not considered viable unless there were min 10 men, because they needed it for a living and women did not.... end of story. 

So even if students want to learn more, differently, or faster, they are still in the lump of learning that has no real meaning, no one can learn something they are not interested in, ..well, enough to pass but then it is dropped from the mind, and will not be recalled... unless later life prompts a need for the knowledge, is this what is meant by this theory??
I think there is so much information out there coming at them they have to be more select in their learning, and it could / should start around grade 10... then when they get to college they might put more thought into theories... I could be all wet here, but this is just my opinion .... laypersons thoughts , but i don't know enough about the system to put forth a knowledgeable theory, or if it is even viable... 
But I am surely interested in how it works...


----------



## friend

Good evening me friends. 

Busy with kids school registration and also been feeling quite sick, 
so this is a late post just before going to bed. 
I'll see ye tomorrow. 
..............
Izzat 4 / September 10 

_And know thou of a certainty that by Paradise is meant recognition 
of and submission unto Him Whom God shall make manifest, and 
by the fire the company of such souls as would fail to submit unto 
Him or to be resigned to His good-pleasure.
The Báb_


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Still up, and feeling a wee bit better.
Going to catch me some sleep now.
Until tomorrow so.
.................
Izzat 5 / September 11

_There are two ways of healing sickness, material means and spiritual means. 
The first is by the treatment of physicians; the second consisteth in prayers 
offered by the spiritual ones to God and in turning to Him. Both means should 
be used and practised.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Up early to get SAP done for today and now will work on tomorrow. then it will be back to bed for a couple of hours before I leave.

Lelise you're right, I was in Battleford with the same two friends in June.Plus Ann and I stayed there a couple of times in August.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make some Saturday breakfast for us all and some chicken soup for Caman. Hope you feel better, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I agree with you on this very much so Marc, I think if the Us could give Bush another shot at getting it right, they can surely see the progress and give Obama another chance... If he does a good job can he not be put in for a 3rd term?? has that ever been done?? Just wondering if there were extenuating circumstances would it be possible..." No, this is now not possible. After FDR died, after having been elected to four terms in office, the Republican controlled Congress passed the 22nd Amendment, which was ratified on February 27, 1951 by a majority of the state legislatures. It was primarily designed to establish that no US President could be elected to more than two terms. It also limits the maximum time a President may serve to 10 years, if one should succeed to the office.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just put up this sign outside of The Cafe Chez Marc -- "Did you know that not visiting The Shang for seven days makes one week?" 

Hopefully, this shall bring back some of the folks in our Shang family who have not been online with us for many moons. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning all! Bright sunny and cool, but all is good. Off for another session of car hunting today and finishing off a couple of school supplies (I don't like the pens I bought previously).

Thank you for breakfast Marc, yummy as usual - you have quite the talent in the kitchen my friend.

Caman, feel better soon. 

Leslie, take care and hello to everyone else. Off to read Don's site and then wait for my ride.

Have a great day and talk to you all later!!!!!


PS. I am sooo excited. I did splurge and buy myself something. (It is also something that will be useful for Cameo, so I don't feel tooo guilty about spending the money) I bought a good lens for my Canon , an "L" series USM, Haven't had time to really play with it yet, but have marked out spots as I car hunt that will be good "test" subjects!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. Glad you liked breakfast. Kudos on you lens purchase. I have a couple of Canon cameras and find them of high quality. Not DSLRs but they are great cameras nonetheless. Good luck on your car hunt. Good time to get low rates from the various dealerships.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all. Tried to catch up with everything in the Shang, but it's difficult.

A lovely day shaping up here on the west coast. The sun is just peaking through the trees and I'm listening to the ravens, crows and other birds have a bit of a squabble in the backyard. 

We've had a coyote and her pup frequenting our backyard recently, which is interesting, although doesn't bode well for the neighbourhood cats and small dogs. The coyotes moved into the neighbourhood a few years ago when we had some neighbours release some bunnies, which then bred like ... rabbits ... until they were overrunning the neighbourhood. We'd drive into our driveway and bunnies would scatter - we counted 25 in our back yard one day. They're cute enough, and kept the dandelions under control quite nicely, but dug everywhere. So, the coyotes moved in, took care of the overpopulation of bunnies, and are now scavenging for other food sources. 'The circle of life' enacted in our backyard. 

We also had a couple of cougars attracted by the bunnies, but they seem to have moved onto different food sources. They're less social than the coyotes. The bear still wanders through, but mostly is just looking for fruit.

I've been in my office a couple of hours already, catching up on that never-ceasing paperwork. I've got a technical proposal due next week that has so far consumed two reams of paper and I've just printed out the technical support documentation. I still have to compose a cover letter outlining the technical advantages and then fill out all the commercial forms, so at the end of it all I estimate I will have invested a good 20 to 30 hours of time in preparing this proposal. Then I have to collate it all into 'One original and three copies'. Of course in real life you don't get marked for effort - my life is one continuous 'pass/fail' exam. I'll either get the order or I won't. Knowing that there are at least 4 other companies doing the same sort of work for their proposals ... less than 20% chance of succeeding, but I keep plugging away because the 1 in 5 I do get. 

Sometimes I wish a lot of teachers would get out of the classroom and get a bit of real life experience to go along with the theory they teach. Teach that not everyone can win all the time - that real life does have a 'failure component' to it and sometimes the best quality to have is tenacity. Success is just getting up one more time than you've been knocked down.

Anyway, time to get back to working on this proposal, and then we're going to pick the apples and pears, and probably get started on preserving the pears and slicing and freezing the apple. 

No rest for the wicked. 

Hope everyone is enjoying these last few days of summer. Autumn in 10 days!


----------



## friend

Morning Don, Marc, Jeanne, Leah and all. 
Thanks for breakfast Marc.

Feeling better now. It might have been the flue or exhaustion brought by the slow down.
I have been working hard with the move and there was no time to rest.

Today we are going to a barbecue in memoriam of 9/11.
Well over 100 people are expected to come and Anna's friend, who s hosting it, 
are going to play music from Love And Apricity, since one of the songs honors the 
rescue workers. We still only have the one car, so transportation is a tricky business, 
but has been taken care 
off for today.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, well there you are up first alone this morning Marc, no caman to keep you company in the wee small hours.... so you have to get brekkie all alone again, delicious BTW! :clap:

Elaine, it is nice to see the wildlife, but not so close to town, however the 'sounds' of nature are so refreshing and we do seem to hear them more in the spring and fall, maybe that is because we are 'listening' to me those are the 'listening times' in the year... 
Hopefully the coyote and her pup will recede back to the woods and leave all the local critters alone... 

Caman, good to see you are feeling a bit better, it takes time to adjust, mentally and physically after such a long flight, not to mention how tired you were after preparing for the move... you will have to write a ballad about the experience ... 
Waiting for pictures of you all together in your new home my friend!! 
I am sure you still can't believe it real!

Good for you to head out to the BBQ and meeting new people, I am sure you will charm them all.... 
Enjoy yourself, the days are getting shorter, so go to all the BBQ's you can!!


----------



## friend

For ye who haven't listen yet, the first song on my MySpace song list
commemorates the rescue workers at 9/11 and Haiti.
God bless them on this day and forever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine, Caman and Leslie. Just got back from a noon 9/11 ceremony of Americans who came back to St.John's this weekend to say thanks to the variouis people in St.John's who opened up their homes to various people who were stranded here when the flights were forced to land at the closest airport. 

We offered our spare bedroom to a family from Ohio, but when they arrived at our door they saw that we had four dogs. Their child was allergic to dogs so had to find another place to stay. Luckily, a neighbor around the corner had just a place for them. Still, we were able to feed them and give them a chance to have a shower while we took the child down to Churchill Park to play. Lost contact with them, but no one who was old enough to remember 9/11/2001 will forget where they were when they heard the news.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sometimes I wish a lot of teachers would get out of the classroom and get a bit of real life experience to go along with the theory they teach. Teach that not everyone can win all the time - that real life does have a 'failure component' to it and sometimes the best quality to have is tenacity. Success is just getting up one more time than you've been knocked down." Very good point, Elaine. This is a point I try to share with my undergrad teachers-in-training students.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, how are you finding the adjustment to 9 hour time zone difference? It must be a real shock to the system. Still, hang in there, my friend. You are home now ........... in America.

Not sure if children sing these songs in the US anymore. We had to learn the words and sang them either daily or at every monthly assembly. If you are to become a US Citizen, you shall need to learn the Pledge of Allegience. I always like the explanation given to this pledge by Red Skelton. 

YouTube - America, the Beautiful

YouTube - America-my country 'tis of thee

YouTube - American anthem - Star Spangled Banner

YouTube - Kate Smith Sings God Bless America, 1930s

YouTube - Red Skelton's Pledge of Allegiance


----------



## Dr.G.

......... and for a light side of The Shang this afternoon .................

YouTube - Hrmph

YouTube - Milton Berle Vs. Statler & Waldorf


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, how are you finding the adjustment to 9 hour time zone difference? It must be a real shock to the system. Still, hang in there, my friend. You are home now ........... in America.
> [/url]


It's not too bad. I just seam to wake up earlier the usual.

Kudus to you and Deborah for taking care of the American family. :clap:
Things like that makes us people closer and really, we are but one family
and the earth our mutual home. :love2:

Off now to the commemoration barbecue.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It's not too bad. I just seam to wake up earlier the usual.
> 
> Kudus to you and Deborah for taking care of the American family. :clap:
> Things like that makes us people closer and really, we are but one family
> and the earth our mutual home. :love2:
> 
> Off now to the commemoration barbecue.


Very true, Caman. We are all "one family and the earth our mutual home." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

“If we always do what we've always done, we will get what we've always got.”

~ Adam Urbanski


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Don - I'm sorry to hear about the cancer on your nose, but glad to hear that it should be relatively simple to dispatch. May it stay away for good and the scar be just another mark of character. 

Caman - I hope you are feeling better soon. I'm glad you have your whole family together to help take care of you. How is Hanna doing? Will the kids start school on Monday? 

Elaine- That's quite the wildlife sanctuary that you have going there. I remember the pictures of the bear. Maybe you can get some more cool wildlife shots. f so, I'd love to see some. Good luck with your paper tigers.

Rp - I really think teachers and parents should be focused on teaching their students/children HOW to think rather than what to think. Too many utilize the info-dump, memorize, regurgitate and repeat method. As you have said, most of this is not the least bit meaningful or useful to the learner. God help these learners when they actually need to be able to critically think about anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all from the Eiling Kramer campground in Battleford, SK. Quite cool here in the late afternoon breeze, but the deer flies are truly awful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool here as well, Don, with 14C temps and a light breeze. Not sure what a deer fly is ......... but I can imagine that they are not pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. See you all at Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you find that right car. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends. 

After a nice barbecue and a fine commemoration of those that lost
there lives and those badly effected by 9/11 it's time to call it a night.

Kim: Ciarán started friday of last, Liam and Aiofe will start on Monday,
Dylan and Siobhán on Tuesday, and Hanna not until Wednesday because
a clumsy mistake by the school. They did not need to take an ESL test, since 
they are native speakers, as we said, but the school persisted and was wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> After a nice barbecue and a fine commemoration of those that lost
> there lives and those badly effected by 9/11 it's time to call it a night.
> 
> Kim: Ciarán started friday of last, Liam and Aiofe will start on Monday,
> Dylan and Siobhán on Tuesday, and Hanna not until Wednesday because
> a clumsy mistake by the school. They did not need to take an ESL test, since
> they are native speakers, as we said, but the school persisted and was wrong.


Morning, Caman. We forgot to tell you ........ Welcome to America, the Home of the Brave, Land of the Free ......... and Office of the Bureacrats.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet Sunday, so I shall make a simple brunch for one and all. Anyone who wants some breakfast in bed may have some if he or she desires. We shall deliver it to you hot via Doxie Express. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is an interesting article that might be a good SAP filler.

3D illusion in street tries to change drivers' attitudes – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, quiet this morning. How are you today? I saw that 3D looking drawing in a news broadcast. I'm not sure that is a safe thing to do, if you catch a driver unaware he may slam on the breaks and get rear ended....... but it is effective looking..........they use that painting technique in NZ on the All Blacks playing field. They really stand out when you see the games on TV. Can the Superbore be that far behind.........


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Marc, that 3-D drawing reminds me of the technique used by the guy who paints chalk pictures on sidewalks that I have used on SAP many times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp and Don. I think that I would hit the breaks immediately upon seeing a child in the road. Still, my YDC training would get me to slow down upon entering this sort of zone anyway.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Don, here is an interesting article that might be a good SAP filler.
> 
> 3D illusion in street tries to change drivers' attitudes – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


This is great, and if the person isn't speeding lots of time to see it isn't 'real' for one thing it does not move, but if you were speeding you would not gert a chance to see that, also, it would give you an awful fright if you did 'run over' the illusion before you realized it was just that... sure would make me think 2wice before rushing through a school zone... 
goo catch!! :clap:

Thanks for brekkie Marc, and I might head back for a few ZZZ's didn't sleep well last night, too many ideas running through my head... :lmao:Caman, glad you are enjoying the new neighbourhood... hope things get straightened out soon, sadly it is the 'assumtions' some people make who do the paperwork, they cannot imagine if you come from another country whose native language is not English that you can indeed speak and often write it... Like everyone who won't to Quebec because they can't speak French and those who won;t come to Canada for the same reason... 
Europeans are famous for their multilingual skills, I had a boss from Belgium and he spoke 6 languages and wrote 4 of them...
However I am sure it will be all ready to go... you have hit the first wee bump... 

Don I see the weather in Battleford isn't much better than here, are you heading back today or tomorrow? Supposed to rain here tomorrow, doesn't mean it will in your patch of the country! :lmao: 
Safe trip whenever you head out ... 

Morning to you too Rp! They might need those painted figures to play next year!;:yawn:


----------



## MLeh

It's not that sudden an apparition. You can see something on the road ahead of you, and it just gradually resolves into the 3D image. Not really that startling unless you're not paying attention to the road ahead.

And Marc: Brakes, not breaks.


----------



## SINC

Marc was following Rp's lead using "breaks". LOL!

Leslie, I do not head home until Tuesday. My surgery is scheduled for Wednesday morning.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

I'm not lazy, just in a new time zone. :lmao:
It's 7:45AM.  
Time they are a-changing. 

Thank you all for you kind welcomes.
That was so nice of ye and really appreciated both by Anna and I. :clap:

A wee bit overcast here, but at least 57 F. 
Going to go and try to find a transformer today, so that I can get
my router going and thus get a working phone that I can use to call
Sweden fo free. :clap:
The lad that I'm selling the right to by my ex' apartment has not yet
sent me any money, as we had agreed on. I don't like when people
can't keep a deal and doesn't inform you why there are delays. 
............
Izzat 6 / September 12

_The Faith of God hath in this day been made manifest. He Who is 
the Lord of the world is come and hath shown the way. His faith is 
the faith of benevolence and His religion is the religion of forbearance. 
This faith bestoweth eternal life and this religion enableth mankind to 
dispense with all else. It verily embraceth all faiths and all religions. 
Take hold thereof and guard it well.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc - I'm up and about, but would still like breakfast delivered by the Doxie Express. I love the new pics...Doxies must have one of the most expressive faces in the canine world.

Kacey is doing fine, thanks for asking - we are getting her ready for a long camping/backpacking/hiking trip with her school next week. We all got a new pair of hiking boots. I am hiking around the house in mine at the moment. 

Caman - Are you feeling better today? How is Hanna adjusting? Gee, I hope you don't have any problems with getting your money from the apartment out of Sweden. It's much harder to manage problems like that long distance.

As soon as all of your kids start making friends at school, I predict things will rapidly improve. 

Rp & Don - Yeah, that 3D image also reminds me of the sidewalk chalk art - it uses the same perspective modifying technique. I too would be concerned that some driver that shouldn't be daydreaming through a school zone in the first place, might suddenly come to the present and notice the image and not realize it was art before he/she slammed on the brakes or swerved. It's definitely an effective campaign, but it may not always be the desired effect.


Friday night we (along with some friends and family) attended an annual fundraiser for the Calgary Zoo, Zoogala 2010. Kacey was ripped off because it was an adult only (because of open bars) occasion. Every year there is a dress up theme...this year it was "PRIMAL"...so many were dressed with faux fur, loin cloths, bones in their wild hair etc....lots of fun. The best part of the fun were the behind-the-usual-scenes animal encounters....


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Marc was following Rp's lead using "breaks". LOL!
> 
> Leslie, I do not head home until Tuesday. My surgery is scheduled for Wednesday morning.


mea culpa, I shouldn't post before my second cup of coffee..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. I miss our early morning chats.

Afternoon, Kim. "Thanks for breakfast Marc - I'm up and about, but would still like breakfast delivered by the Doxie Express. I love the new pics...Doxies must have one of the most expressive faces in the canine world." Very true. It is on the way ....... breakfast, not a doxie pup. Still, that could be arranged.

Afternoon, Rp. Still need some coffee??


----------



## Cameo

Good Afternoon all!

Wellllllllll............I have, in my possession. as of this morning, the bill of sale for a 2006 Mazda MAZDA3 Hatchback. 2.3L engine, spotless inside and out, with only 45,900 km's on it. I pick it up after school tomorrow!!!!!! I will post pix. I am SOOOOOOO excited! Let tomorrow arrive!!!!!
(My parents are thrilled, as is my BF, in that they all like the car and think it a good choice and they don't have to share their car with me anymore! My parents have been travelling back and forth between my place and theirs to get me to work etc and sharing their car.)

Love the pix with the giraffe!!!!

Elaine!!!! How are you????


----------



## Ena

Cameo, glad to hear your good news. Must feel great to be independent once more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good Afternoon all!
> 
> Wellllllllll............I have, in my possession. as of this morning, the bill of sale for a 2006 Mazda MAZDA3 Hatchback. 2.3L engine, spotless inside and out, with only 45,900 km's on it. I pick it up after school tomorrow!!!!!! I will post pix. I am SOOOOOOO excited! Let tomorrow arrive!!!!!
> (My parents are thrilled, as is my BF, in that they all like the car and think it a good choice and they don't have to share their car with me anymore! My parents have been travelling back and forth between my place and theirs to get me to work etc and sharing their car.)
> 
> Love the pix with the giraffe!!!!
> 
> Elaine!!!! How are you????


A fine car, Jeanne. Mazda makes a fine product. 

Good luck with your program. May it lead you down a new path and open up some doors for you. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Cameo, glad to hear your good news. Must feel great to be independent once more.


Evening, Ann. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## macdoodle

Hi folks, glad to hear about your car Jeanne, it is a great little car, so you will just sail through the winter in fine style... ask for gas cards for Christmas...  why not? you might get a yen to go to Nfld or come to Ab, BC or even NS... LOL!! 
Need gas for that!! (you will probably head to Arizona... especially in the winter... 

Well the wind ifs finally up and if it stays dry the farmers will be able to get the grain off this week, some has been cut where I run, but it is on the ground hoping to dry out a bit more I guess... you can't imagine the acres and acres waiting and that is just the field I walk in... if they were to loose those fields it would be a sorry state to be in for sure... 

I guess summer is just going to blow out of town, not even a fond farewell, unless we get an indian summer, that would be a lovely parting gift, since there wasn't a big summer at all...  I liked it, ( 'cept for the rain and the heat coming on in July...) the couple of hot days we got were fine by me! 

Make sure you get home safely on Tuesday Don, and get the surgery done and you will feel better... it is not a difficult thing to remove, but you have to be a very good boy and don't move... wouldn't want you to have your nose 'docked' 

Take care all
until tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. See you, in a virtual sense, tomorrow.

"Hi folks, glad to hear about your car Jeanne, it is a great little car, so you will just sail through the winter in fine style... ask for gas cards for Christmas... why not? you might get a yen to go to Nfld or come to Ab, BC or even NS... LOL!!" There is no more Nfld., Leslie, just NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have had a long day grading, so it is time to pull the pin and say good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Thanks for sharing your good news with us all. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Leslie. See you, in a virtual sense, tomorrow.
> 
> "Hi folks, glad to hear about your car Jeanne, it is a great little car, so you will just sail through the winter in fine style... ask for gas cards for Christmas... why not? you might get a yen to go to Nfld or come to Ab, BC or even NS... LOL!!" There is no more Nfld., Leslie, just NL.


Perhaps in your world Dr G.... :lmao I always think of national League hockey when I see NL.... ):lmao:
Guess I will just have to grin and bear it! ...  N.L. it is!


----------



## friend

Geez. I really get out of sync with ye lads now. 
Time zone trauma. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Bedtime here in SK too, night all.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Geez. I really get out of sync with ye lads now.
> Time zone trauma. :lmao:


It is going to take some time to get your body and mind into a new time zone... when you were there you were first up and first to bed, now you are last up and last to bed...
So you will have to give yourself a break... take a rip van winkle type sleep (at least a day...
or stay up for a night and day then go to bed at 10 or 11, and it will all be fixed... 

you have soo much to deal with and all right now, you cannot be on the computer all the time, Anna will wonder who we are keeping you chatting!! :lmao:

I am off to bed too, long day... 
Sleep well Caman, and how is your elbow?? do you still have one?? all that packing etc. did it help loosen it?
nite to you and Anna and the children.... your new life is about to unfold.... :love2:


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got done with SAP and some interesting reading today. A Rp type tale about a husband down at Wal*Mart, does one have the right to garden in the nude and some days the headline tells the whole story. I'm off to work, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got up early to grade and to take a neighbor to a medical clinic for a test. Hurry up and wait is the name of the game there. I am amazed that Deborah was in and out with her appendix surgery in 31 hours.

Anyway, I shall make a nice breakfast for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Perhaps in your world Dr G.... :lmao I always think of national League hockey when I see NL.... ):lmao:
> Guess I will just have to grin and bear it! ...  N.L. it is!


As a life long Giants fan, I always rooted for the National League in the All Star game. As for the Province of Newfoundland and Labrador, it is still NL.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Marc, now the baseball season has really started.....

Don, just came from SAP ...... just wonderin' can one get catsup at Kitty's?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Amazing that the Giants are still in the thick of things in the NL West. I would rather see them win their division than to try for the wild card spot. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Cameo said:


> Wellllllllll............I have, in my possession. as of this morning, the bill of sale for a 2006 Mazda MAZDA3 Hatchback. 2.3L engine, spotless inside and out, with only 45,900 km's on it. I pick it up after school tomorrow!!!!!! I will post pix. I am SOOOOOOO excited! Let tomorrow arrive!!!!!
> (My parents are thrilled, as is my BF, in that they all like the car and think it a good choice and they don't have to share their car with me anymore! My parents have been travelling back and forth between my place and theirs to get me to work etc and sharing their car.)


Whooo Hooo! Congratulations on getting such a great car Jeanne! Not only are they great to look at, they are very dependable and not huge guzzlers. What color? Manual or automatic? Need pics!

Wow - the newfound freedom you must feel. Woot! Woot! Woot!


macdoodle said:


> Well the wind ifs finally up and if it stays dry the farmers will be able to get the grain off this week, some has been cut where I run, but it is on the ground hoping to dry out a bit more I guess... you can't imagine the acres and acres waiting and that is just the field I walk in... if they were to loose those fields it would be a sorry state to be in for sure...


Hey Leslie, I didn't know that you are a runner! That's cool. I'm trying to get my knees in good enough shape to run (because I love to run), but so far, it's a no go. I've one especially bothersome knee (I wrecked skiing). I have been doing physio type exercises with it trying to strengthen it, but after just a short run, it hurts for days. 



Dr.G. said:


> There is no more Nfld., Leslie, just NL.


Uggh. I make that mistake all the time too. It's hard to change my old ways. 

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Maybe the clinic will have wi-fi and you can work on the computer while you are hurrying to wait. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. Hope your travels are going great.

Caman - Good luck to your kids starting school this week! I'm sure they will love it. I'll be interested to learn how they compare their schools here to what they had in Sweden.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don, Marc, Rp, Kim and all. 
I hope ye are well.

Time to take the three smaller ones to school.
From later in the week they'll go on the school bus.
The older starts tomorrow and Hanna on Wednesday.
...............
Izzat 7 / September 13

_Rejoice, then, O ye beloved of the Lord and His chosen ones, 
and ye the children of God and His people, raise your voices 
to laud and magnify the Lord, the Most High; for His light hath 
beamed forth, His signs have appeared and the billows of His 
rising ocean have scattered on every shore many a precious pearl.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Hey Leslie, I didn't know that you are a runner! That's cool. I'm trying to get my knees in good enough shape to run (because I love to run), but so far, it's a no go. I've one especially bothersome knee (I wrecked skiing). I have been doing physio type exercises with it trying to strengthen it, but after just a short run, it hurts for days.


:lmao::lmao::lmao: I don't run, not much my 50 foot 'quick step' is hardly bragable... actually the dog runs, I throw the ball and try to get it a bit of jog or two, I take MSM for all my owies, haven't a complaint so far, it was the best thing I ever did for my torn rotor cuffs... and I am still making sure to take it as it leaves the system, unlike a lot of drugs that 'store up' this is actually a food supplement found in foods, but not enough these days... it may help your knees, but not overnight... helps lots of other things too!! 
(skin, hair nails... check it out,* msm information* I have had Dr Stanley Jacob 's book for years and it is an amazing story... 
You can get it at Walmart, London drugs, and when the have it Costco, they are always sold out when I go.. which isn't often...


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## macdoodle

yo Sonal... how are you today? Has the sizzle left the sidewalks of TO? it got pretty hot there for awhile... but you still have fairly warm weather no? ... it is cool here, but very nice... 

What are you up to this afternoon...


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> yo Sonal... how are you today? Has the sizzle left the sidewalks of TO? it got pretty hot there for awhile... but you still have fairly warm weather no? ... it is cool here, but very nice...
> 
> What are you up to this afternoon...


It's cooled down considerably in Toronto. Been wearing long sleeves and a light jacket to work. Still quite nice out, though--low 20s or so, and a lot of the killer humidity has rained itself out.

Starting to feel a bit like fall, though. Something in the air.


----------



## friend

Hi girls. 

How are ye today?

Back from putting kids in school and registration kids in school.
Now Anna and I can soon relax and get on with our own tasks and jobs.
I'm looking forward getting back to writing on my book.
I also have to find musicians for my band, which is not going to be so easy.
They have to be at a high level of competence, i.e. professionals.

Leslie: The elbow is OK, but still no great range of movement.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## friend

Heading out to Bellevue Apple store.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Spent most of the day grading and clearing out our basement. We have our social worker coming on Friday for the home visitation. We need to be looking like a normal home that can be certified as a foster home. Wish us luck.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Spent most of the day grading and clearing out our basement. We have our social worker coming on Friday for the home visitation. We need to be looking like a normal home that can be certified as a foster home. Wish us luck.


:clap::clap: All the best of luck , I am not sure you will need it, they will love your home and wish they were the foster kids!!

This is pretty darn exciting.... thumbs up!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: All the best of luck , I am not sure you will need it, they will love your home and wish they were the foster kids!!
> 
> This is pretty darn exciting.... thumbs up!!


Thank you, Leslie. The child's room is totally renovated and now we need to clear out the basement so the doxies can go back to sleeping there. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, this clip reminded me of your two dogs. 

Lucianne.com News Forum - Thread


----------



## macdoodle

That is hilarious!! 
I wonder if Jeanne is off driving the new chariot with the dogs along for the ride!! 

Hope she gets some photos before dark.... i am sure she will pop in to let us know how she is enjoying her day... :clap:


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao: I don't run, not much my 50 foot 'quick step' is hardly bragable... actually the dog runs, I throw the ball and try to get it a bit of jog or two, I take MSM for all my owies, haven't a complaint so far, it was the best thing I ever did for my torn rotor cuffs... and I am still making sure to take it as it leaves the system, unlike a lot of drugs that 'store up' this is actually a food supplement found in foods, but not enough these days... it may help your knees, but not overnight... helps lots of other things too!!
> (skin, hair nails... check it out,* msm information* I have had Dr Stanley Jacob 's book for years and it is an amazing story...
> You can get it at Walmart, London drugs, and when the have it Costco, they are always sold out when I go.. which isn't often...


Thanks Leslie, I'll certainly check it out. 


friend said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> How are ye today?
> 
> Back from putting kids in school and registration kids in school.
> Now Anna and I can soon relax and get on with our own tasks and jobs.
> I'm looking forward getting back to writing on my book.
> I also have to find musicians for my band, which is not going to be so easy.
> They have to be at a high level of competence, i.e. professionals.
> .


I'm looking forward to seeing more samples of your writing Caman. 
Good luck with finding some good musicians. Are you just looking for a bass player and drummer or more than that? 




Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Spent most of the day grading and clearing out our basement. We have our social worker coming on Friday for the home visitation. We need to be looking like a normal home that can be certified as a foster home. Wish us luck.


Good luck Marc and Deborah! 


Dr.G. said:


> Jeanne, this clip reminded me of your two dogs.
> 
> Lucianne.com News Forum - Thread


That clip reminded me of my Grandmother's beloved Alsatian named Mountie. He loved to snap up the water from the garden hose and would even entertain himself for hours with the big orchard sprinklers. It was a game to him when one of us was trying to water the garden by hand or wash the car. He would always beg and wait for us to spray him. Over and over- until we all were soaked to the skin.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. We have our social worker coming on Friday for the home visitation. We need to be looking like a normal home that can be certified as a foster home. Wish us luck.


Good Luck Marc and Deborah. :clap:
Ye will be certified, no trouble.


----------



## friend

Kim: I'm planing to have to different band set up; Small set, with just guitar, bass and maybe keyboard and/or drums.
Full band; 2 guitarists, bass, keyboard, drums, strings, brass section and 2-3 background singers. That would then be for larger venues, since we would be 10-14 people on the stage and, of course, it will requirer a large fee for the performance.
We will see how it plays out, but it will sound amazing with a full band set up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good night Marc.


----------



## friend

I think I'll take a trip to IKEA tomorrow and check what they have in stock here. 
I like IKEA. They hold quite a good selection of products of high quality.


----------



## friend

Nite all. 
Time to hit the sack.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine breakfast for one and all, with some freshly baked goodies to tempt you. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I think I'll take a trip to IKEA tomorrow and check what they have in stock here.
> I like IKEA. They hold quite a good selection of products of high quality.


Good luck, Caman. I like IKEA products .............. I just don't like putting them together.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, have to finish tomorrow's edition of SAP, pack and hit the road for the five hour run home. I hope the winds stay down to make the drive easier.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning everyone. 

Hope you have a good drive home, Don. 

Older news: Jeanne, congrats on the new (to you) car. May it give you many kilometers of happy, trouble-free motoring.

Camán, I know many 'professional' musicians, but most of them already have groups and gigs.  (The little spot of paradise where I live is sort of a enclave of musicians, professional and otherwise, although apparently Oprah was up here looking at houses too. I'm not sure what instrument she plays, but if she sings we'll recruit her for a choir.  The really rich and famous just come in on their boats or helicopters and we local yokels don't really get to see them.) Anyway, good luck on your search. I hope your 'family blending' is going well, and all the kids are getting settled into a new routine. Change is always has the potential to be "it was the best of times, it was the worst of times" (to quote Dickens) 

Marc: I hope the fostering goes well. The experience can be a gamut of emotion, especially getting the children, getting to know them, loving them, and then having to let them go (for various reasons). I hope you cherish each of them. It's not an easy row to hoe, but there are rewards. Probably the hardest part for you will be not being able to share everything about your wards with everyone here. You have to respect their privacy.

Everyone else (Leslie, Dana, Kim, Sonal) Keep up the posting! 

And now ... back to work (hi ho, hi ho ...)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Bon voyage.

Morning, Elaine. "Marc: I hope the fostering goes well. The experience can be a gamut of emotion, especially getting the children, getting to know them, loving them, and then having to let them go (for various reasons). I hope you cherish each of them. It's not an easy row to hoe, but there are rewards. Probably the hardest part for you will be not being able to share everything about your wards with everyone here. You have to respect their privacy." Very true. Many of the young children are in "continuous care", which means that they are probably not going back to their parents, but are on the adoption list. Thus, we care for them and then pass them on to their new adoptive parents. The hard part is that we might get a five month old child, care for him/her for a couple of years and then they are adopted. We shall see. Still, we have so much to share that it is our time to give some of our blessings back to a child in need.

So, have you had any more visits by the local wildlife? You could use a doxie or two to ward off those critters.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Elaine, Don, Caman and all:

Warm here to day, but better than home as it is raining there .... just what my lawn needs, more water.
Marc I'm sure being a foster parent is a bad of mixed emotions .... however I know that you and Deborah will be great! You both have much to offer and a willingness to give!

It's funny living here in LaSalle, you get very little Canadian news in general discussion .... while they have many local newspapers, the goings on in Detroit and the US in general seem to catch the populace interest. I suppose, on a city scale, it is like being near Toronto .... T.O. news dominates my area. Oh well, that's the price of empire I guess.

Elaine, we have lots of deer here and the occasional rattle snake and fox snake .... I guess I better learn the difference or it might punctuate the difference, so to speak..... but no bears, just bares with all the joggers.


----------



## MLeh

Critter visits are pretty much continuous around our house, Marc - I just don't post about them all that often. 

We have undeveloped forest behind us (to the west), and a huge tract of undeveloped forest to the north east of us, so there is a lot of wildlife traffic between the two. I think the vast majority of critter traffic goes up the BC Hydro right-of-way that is just up the street from us, so we just get random morning and evening visits, or visits if we've got something to eat in the yard. 

One of the reasons the wildlife use _our_ yard as a corridor is we are one of the few houses in the neighbourhood that _doesn't_ have a dog. The animals come in our back yard (we have lots of trees and a barn back there), and quite often we'll find evidence that deer and other animals have curled up for the night under one of our trees. My husband is quite the 'scatologist', so we knew one of our local bears was going to become a nuisance bear when he discovered lots of plastic in the droppings - means the bear was eating garbage. Bad sign. (most of the people in our neighbourhood are very 'bear aware', but we've got some new 'city folk' in the new subdivision across the street who just don't get that you can't leave your garbage outside)

Anyway, yesterday's excitement was a swarm of bluejays making quite the racket in the front yard, a squirrel chiding us from one of the fir trees in the back yard, and a couple of coyotes being all territorial down by the pear trees.


----------



## Rps

Sounds like Parliament!


----------



## MLeh

Rps said:


> Sounds like Parliament!


Only more civilised.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!



friend said:


> I think I'll take a trip to IKEA tomorrow and check what they have in stock here.
> I like IKEA. They hold quite a good selection of products of high quality.


Hahah! Are you missing Sweden already Caman? 



Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman. I like IKEA products .............. I just don't like putting them together.


Ditto> I always end up with extra or missing parts and sometimes (the most frustrating thing of all) a hole that should have been drilled wasn't, making it necessary for me to do it in order to complete the assembly. Once it's assembled, it's typically great stuff.

Oingy Sproinky Woot woot woot Woot!

Thanks for the fresh baked goodies for breakfast! 



MLeh said:


> Only more civilised.


Hee hee! 

Have a safe trip home Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp, Sonal and Kim. How are you all today.

Elaine, I still say that a few doxies in the house would make you a critter-free zone.

"Marc I'm sure being a foster parent is a bad of mixed emotions .... however I know that you and Deborah will be great! You both have much to offer and a willingness to give!" Thanks for the kind words, Rp. It is a big move on our part, but I was not really looking forward to retirement and this way, I have to keep working. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Elaine, I still say that a few doxies in the house would make you a critter-free zone.


I have no doubt of that, Marc. However I _like_ the critters (as long as they stay on their side of the glass) and I _don't_ like dogs. Hard to imagine, I know, but ... that's just the way it is. We'll just leave it at that, shall we? beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> I have no doubt of that, Marc. However I _like_ the critters (as long as they stay on their side of the glass) and I _don't_ like dogs. Hard to imagine, I know, but ... that's just the way it is. We'll just leave it at that, shall we? beejacon


Just told the doxie that was bound for beautiful BC that she is now now going to keep the critter on their side of the glass. She hates snow, and was looking forward to paradise. :-(


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Rp, Elaine, Sonal, Kim and all. 

No IKEA, must do other things.
Kim: 

All the kids are in school and peace has descended on the house. 
Going to go and find an adapter for my IP-router, so that I can call
Sweden and fix the apartment business. They are just messing and 
want to fork out less and less money for it. But enough is enough.
Sonal, you know that deal is a deal and not a debate. You know
what I mean with this. And it's just to pull away from a wonky deal.
...............
Izzat 8 / September 14

_Ponder then in thine heart: Matters being such as thou dost witness, and 
as We also witness, where canst thou flee, and with whom shalt thou take refuge? 
Unto whom wilt thou turn thy gaze? In what land shalt thou dwell and upon what 
seat shalt thou abide? In what path shalt thou tread and at what hour wilt thou find repose? 
What shall become of thee in the end? Where shalt thou secure the cord of thy faith 
and fasten the tie of thine obedience? By Him Who revealeth Himself in His oneness 
and Whose own Self beareth witness to His unity!
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Good luck on your dealings re the apartment. If anyone can give you advice it would be Sonal. 

Glad to hear that all is going well with the children and school.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. Good luck on your dealings re the apartment. If anyone can give you advice it would be Sonal.
> 
> Glad to hear that all is going well with the children and school.


Hi Marc. 
Yes, that is what I thought too.
How's Deborah?
Give her my best and good luck tomorrow from both of us.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Going to go and find an adapter for my IP-router, so that I can call
> Sweden and fix the apartment business. They are just messing and
> want to fork out less and less money for it. But enough is enough.
> Sonal, you know that deal is a deal and not a debate. You know
> what I mean with this. And it's just to pull away from a wonky deal.


Absolutely Caman.

I can be flexible on a deal and I have no problem working through any issues to get the deal done. But at the same time, if it's getting weird and complicated.... time to walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

For those who like cats ............. and/or squirrels. I happen to like both and found this cute.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Sonal

Speaking of IKEA and cats...

Ikea ads switch from guerrillas to cats | Media | guardian.co.uk


----------



## SINC

Safely back home in four hours flat for 396 km, 30 of it through city traffic. No wind and just cruised at 114 kph. Now, some lunch and off to the local for a pint. Then early to bed and in for the surgery in the morning.


----------



## Rps

Don, have a lager and lime on me and hope all goes well tomorrow.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don. Good luck tomorrow.

13C and the sun finally came out as we prepare to BBQ some steaks. My wife is the BBQ expert, with homemade sauce that is to die for ............ so, if anyone is interested/hungry, come on over. For the vegetarians, I am making a lettuce (from our garden), apple (from NS), walnut (from somewhere) salad, with my wife's secret sauce.


----------



## MLeh

Sounds good Marc. Here on the left coast we're having some fresh sockeye salmon for dinner. Sort of a coast-to-coast surf and turf.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Sounds good Marc. Here on the left coast we're having some fresh sockeye salmon for dinner. Sort of a coast-to-coast surf and turf.


Cool. We had salmon last night .......... cooked on BC cedar planks. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Tiem to call it a night. See you all at our classic OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well, enjoying your new car, and off on your new academic adventure. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good night Marc. 

Sonal: Thanks. That's what I thought.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I am up working on SAP for tomorrow now that today is done so I can leave for the hospital this morning. Later . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this mid-week day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Sunny here today in LaSalle.

Don good luck on your surgery. Hope everyone has a good day as I'm reading bound today. Sooooooooooo see you tomorrow, and have a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Good luck with your reading. I recall having to cloister myself away for days on end when I was doing my lit review for my doctoral dissertation.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don, Rp, Marc and all. 

Don: Good luck with your surgery.
Marc: Good luck with the visit.
Rp: Good luck with improving your tan.
..........
Izzat 9 / September 15

_The prophets of God have been divine shepherds of humanity. 
They have established a bond of love and unity among mankind, 
made scattered peoples one nation and wandering tribes a mighty 
kingdom. They have laid the foundation of the oneness of God and 
'summoned all to universal peace. All these holy, divine Manifestations 
are one. They have served one God, promulgated the same truth, founded 
the same institutions and reflected the same light.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Good luck to you, as well, with whatever you face today. As we clear away things we stored in the basement I think of you. Thank God we don't have to pack everything up and move.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Marc- Thanks for the OTHD breakfast. Have you found a place to put all of the stuff you stored in the basement? That's always my challenge - I don't mind clearing things away - but away to where? 

Don - Good luck with the surgery. I hope it goes well. keep us posted! I'm off to check SAP soon.

Rp- Happy productive reading! I hope you get a good long uninterrupted time to absorb your material today.

Caman - How goes it today? Another day to get things done? Me too.


----------



## Rps

Stopped for lunch, but I just had to share this with those of you who live outside Ontario. Our Preem thinks that students should be allowed to use cell phone in the class room: from the Toronto Star:


Ontario Premier Dalton McGuinty says school boards should be open to the idea of allowing students to use cellphones in the classroom.

McGuinty, who won’t even let his ministers have cellphones during cabinet meetings, says he understands they can be a major distraction.

But the premier says there is a “right way” to use them in class.

Teachers can use cellphones to show students how to access information online, for example.

How out of touch is he? First, he doesn't allow them to be used in his meetings and second, Teachers showing students how to look up info on the net .... give me a break, the students have forgotten more about on line lookups than most teachers ever knew ..... not to be political in this, but with progressive thinking like this from our leaders we are doomed!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc- Thanks for the OTHD breakfast. Have you found a place to put all of the stuff you stored in the basement? That's always my challenge - I don't mind clearing things away - but away to where? " Afternoon, Kim. We are giving loads away to various charities and recycling a great deal as well. There is our garage, which no longer can have a car inside its confines. At least I am able to keep my snowblower in there.

So, how are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Stopped for lunch, but I just had to share this with those of you who live outside Ontario. Our Preem thinks that students should be allowed to use cell phone in the class room: from the Toronto Star:
> 
> 
> Ontario Premier Dalton McGuinty says school boards should be open to the idea of allowing students to use cellphones in the classroom.
> 
> McGuinty, who won’t even let his ministers have cellphones during cabinet meetings, says he understands they can be a major distraction.
> 
> But the premier says there is a “right way” to use them in class.
> 
> Teachers can use cellphones to show students how to access information online, for example.
> 
> How out of touch is he? First, he doesn't allow them to be used in his meetings and second, Teachers showing students how to look up info on the net .... give me a break, the students have forgotten more about on line lookups than most teachers ever knew ..... not to be political in this, but with progressive thinking like this from our leaders we are doomed!


Interesting. I was on-campus yesterday and dropped by a lecture hall that had about 100 students in the room. Many, if not most, had laptops/netbooks. The clicking away during the lecture was quite distracting. When I last taugh on-campus, about five years ago, a few students took notes via a laptop. Since I don't lecture, it was not distracting, since I talked with them, rather than at them, and used online notes to get them away from rushing to take down notes. We talked together and I helped to get them thinking. 

Now, there were a few students using a cell phone in class back then, but only a handful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon, everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you this fine day?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc- Thanks for the OTHD breakfast. Have you found a place to put all of the stuff you stored in the basement? That's always my challenge - I don't mind clearing things away - but away to where? " Afternoon, Kim. We are giving loads away to various charities and recycling a great deal as well. There is our garage, which no longer can have a car inside its confines. At least I am able to keep my snowblower in there.
> 
> So, how are you today?


I'm doing well thanks. Just got Kacey and her big back pack ( I think it's larger than her) off on a long camping trip with her school.

Now I am going to check on the progress (or lack thereof) on my own renovation project. At least I don't have to live with the noise and dust. Free microwave and fridge to good home! Anybody? I think I will call Habitat for Humanity - they will probably want them.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm doing well thanks. Just got Kacey and her big back pack ( I think it's larger than her) off on a long camping trip with her school.
> 
> Now I am going to check on the progress (or lack thereof) on my own renovation project. At least I don't have to live with the noise and dust. Free microwave and fridge to good home! Anybody? I think I will call Habitat for Humanity - they will probably want them.


I watch students and their backpacks go off to a local high school and I think back to when I was hitch hiking around Europe for three months. I had half as much as they are carrying around for just one day.

Yes, we gave all sorts of household items to The Stella Burry Community Services, which provides low-cost housing for people here in St.John's.


----------



## danalicious

Afternoon Shang!

Not much to say just yet, but I wanted to wish Don good luck with the surgery.
I have my nose to the grindstone already: my first Christmas order came in on Friday. Is it just me, or does the Christmas frenzy seem to start earlier every year?

Costco already has trees, wreaths, etc...sheesh.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Afternoon Shang!
> 
> Not much to say just yet, but I wanted to wish Don good luck with the surgery.
> I have my nose to the grindstone already: my first Christmas order came in on Friday. Is it just me, or does the Christmas frenzy seem to start earlier every year?
> 
> Costco already has trees, wreaths, etc...sheesh.


Afternoon, Dana. Yes, sadly, Christmas starts way too early these days. I do have my Christmas/Hanukkah shopping done this year, however. I try to get all my shopping done sometime between Labor Day and Remembrance Day. In our family, we are not giving each other any big material gifts ...... just small things. The big gifts are donations to our favorite charities. There is not much under the tree, but this way more people get helped over this holiday season. Of course, if we have a foster child, there will be various things for him/her under the tree to make it feel more like a child's Christmas.


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> I'm doing well thanks. Just got Kacey and her big back pack ( I think it's larger than her) off on a long camping trip with her school.


Hope she has a good time and doesn't have to carry that heavy pack _too_ much.

Where have they gone camping?



> Now I am going to check on the progress (or lack thereof) on my own renovation project. At least I don't have to live with the noise and dust. Free microwave and fridge to good home! Anybody? I think I will call Habitat for Humanity - they will probably want them.


I'm pretty sure the H4H ReStore will probably want them. 

We're just in the final throes of our kitchen renovation - been going on two full years now! But we've not been in a rush - just a bit at a time.

Currently we've a new stove sitting in the kitchen waiting for Teresen to come and install a larger gas meter (we're going to a Dual Fuel stove - gas cooktop and convection oven to replace the all electric range). The old stove will definitely go to the ReStore. 

But when that's done ... We're done! Hooray! 

(Well, at least the kitchen will be done.)



danalicious said:


> Is it just me, or does the Christmas frenzy seem to start earlier every year?
> 
> Costco already has trees, wreaths, etc...sheesh.


Sheesh indeed. I thought our local stores were rushing things when they put out Hallowe'en things right after Labour Day ... skipping Thanksgiving completely. I don't know how I'd react to seeing Christmas things this early.




Sonal said:


> Afternoon, everyone.


Morning Sonal. 

Don: hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> Hope she has a good time and doesn't have to carry that heavy pack _too_ much.
> 
> Where have they gone camping?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the H4H ReStore will probably want them.
> 
> We're just in the final throes of our kitchen renovation - been going on two full years now! But we've not been in a rush - just a bit at a time.
> 
> Currently we've a new stove sitting in the kitchen waiting for Teresen to come and install a larger gas meter (we're going to a Dual Fuel stove - gas cooktop and convection oven to replace the all electric range). The old stove will definitely go to the ReStore.
> 
> But when that's done ... We're done! Hooray!
> 
> (Well, at least the kitchen will be done.)


The kids are going to Kananaskis Country...It's supposed to be cool and rainy. They have rain gear and sleeping bags that are good to -20. They may get snow in the mountains. EEk!

I think the big packs will be carried in today ...camp set up...then just a packless day hike for tomorrow and then another big pack out on Friday. Shouldn't be too bad. Hopefully. Even though I have been instructed not to, mothers do worry about these types of things. 

Those dual fuel appliances are awesome. I was looking at a bunch of new appliances last week while at the big appliance store picking up parts....Yup. Yup...there are so many awesome looking, fancy units out there (drool). But not for me right now. This renovation is very basic. 

Yep, H4H is getting a call today. I hope they can come pick them up - I can bring them the microwave, but have no means of getting the big fridge to them.


----------



## SINC

I never was any good at getting cut and today was no easier. That said, I had a great team of doctors. The male doc did the surgery and the female doc assisted and did the dressing. The most distressing part of the whole thing was when they began scrapping the 10 mm opening down to the cartilage to be sure to get at the roots of the cancer. That sound will reverberate through my mind for some time to come.

I now look like a clown with a white bulb of gauze and pressure bandage on my nose to prevent any bleeding which must stay in place for 36 hours, then I can remove it, wash the wound, dab it with Polysporin and put a band-aide on it. The estimate it will take three to four weeks to heal and I will wind up with a divot in my nose. My choice to keep the divot or have it repaired after it is confirmed they got all the tumour. That will not be known for three weeks.

Now my only problem is that the freezing lingers and I cannot tell if my nose is running until it hits my lips. And that is after it drenches my moustache. 

See for yourself:


----------



## Sonal

I can't imagine that anyone is ever good about surgery, but I'm glad that everything went well, Don.


----------



## MLeh

Glad to hear all survived, Don. I hope they got all the 'bad stuff'.

My husband has had a few similar 'day surgeries'. Normally he's somewhat curmudgeonly, but for some reason he's always in a very good mood after surgery - flirting with the nurses and generally very jovial when I show up to take him home. 

(Wouldn't be the drugs, would it?)


----------



## KC4

Don - I am shuddering at the scraping part. Ugh. That kind of stuff bothers me too. Glad it's over. The docs will probably test some of those scrapings (another shudder) for any remaining cancer cells. If some are found, you'll probably be in for a round of radiation to the schnoz to get those last malingerers. 

You'll have to see what the divot looks like when it's healed. It might look good on you.


----------



## KC4

deleted


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hey look Ernie! It's BERT!" Kim, that is cruel. 

Glad that all went well, Don.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Hey look Ernie! It's BERT!" Kim, that is cruel.
> 
> Glad that all went well, Don.


You're right Marc. Comments removed.

Sorry Don - I was just trying to share a bit of humor about it - but it was not as funny as I thought. Believe me, my family and I have learned to have a sense of humor about cancer. It's either laugh or cry about it. We choose laugh, where we possibly can.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> You're right Marc. Comments removed.
> 
> Sorry Don - I was just trying to share a bit of humor about it - but it was not as funny as I thought. Believe me, my family and I have learned to have a sense of humor about cancer. It's either laugh or cry about it. We choose laugh, where we possibly can.


Kim, not to worry, I took it in the manner intended and thought it funny myself. :lmao:

Besides, I needed some material for when I go to the local this afternoon. May as well start the chuckles myself. 

I've got a pretty think skin.

Well, that is except for on my nose right now.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon all. 

Don: Well done lad. :clap:
Even though the surgery went well I'll keep you in my prayer for a while still. 

It's not going so well here. The kids are half-way adjusting, 
but in a way the older ones hate the place. Early days still.
More worrying is that Anna and I don't get on so well as we thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Don: Well done lad. :clap:
> Even though the surgery went well I'll keep you in my prayer for a while still.
> 
> It's not going so well here. The kids are half-way adjusting,
> but in a way the older ones hate the place. Early days still.
> More worrying is that Anna and I don't get on so well as we thought.


Sorry to hear this, Caman. Hopefully, you and Anna will find a balance in your new lives together, and this will help provide a positive environment for the children. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is some filler for SAP.

YouTube - Fun at Xtreme Hockey - Shayne Morrissey

Hockey player Shayne Morrissey, from St.John's, NL, loves a good trick shot.


----------



## Sonal

You need to come up with a cool story about how you got the scar on your schnozz, Don.


----------



## Rps

Hello all:

Don, glad to see that things went well and hopefully you will be fine.

Caman, you and Anna , as well as all your children have gone through some dramatic changes in your lives recently. It isn't just a matter of the family getting together. It is the fact that you and Anna had seperate lives for a significant timeframe, as did the children. If I can use the terms you and your kids, and Anna and hers, when you were seperated, you were in essence "not present but visible" now you are " visible but not present"
this means things will take time. You have a wonderful opportunity to "relive" the romance you found with her. While it may seem like you might be starting over, you are actually reliving it. So it is a gift really! Allow her to do the same thing..... take the time to know each other again. Make that the gift to yourselves, as for the kids, they will adjust. Really you only rent them anyway ..... soon they growup and they're gone. Leaving only you and Anna. Which is how it should be don't you think?


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> You need to come up with a cool story about how you got the scar on your schnozz, Don.


Right you are Sonal, any thoughts in that plot writer's mind of yours? beejacon


----------



## Rps

Sonal I've already taken the title of The Tales of Nostrildamus.....


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Right you are Sonal, any thoughts in that plot writer's mind of yours? beejacon


Truth being stranger than fiction, you've probably seen a lot more as a journalist than I can come up with in my head.

But I'm thinking some kind of a spy story here.... secret agents, someone trying to seduce information out of you--maybe even turn you to the other side--and then turning violent when you refused to be unfaithful to Ann, and attacked you with a very carefully concealed knife. beejacon 

You escaped by the skin of your teeth... er, nose. 

Hmmm.... love, sex, violence.... this could be a bestseller.


----------



## Rps

Too bad Sonal, it wasn't a tooth problem, then you could have called it The Donald Crown Affair.


----------



## danalicious

Don, good to hear the surgery went well.


----------



## Ena

Don, wishing you only the best recovery and outcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal, Rp, Dana and Ann. Hope this finds you all well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to do some stargazing on this clear and mild evening. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope thi s finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Hi Ann!!!

Don - glad to hear the surgery went well!! 

Caman - things will take some time, it is a big adjustment for everyone. It will be better for the kids once they make some friends.

Here is a pix of my car.









She is sooo purty!!

Marc, how is Deborah feeling? 
RP - are you working yet? I haven't been able to read all posts yet to catch up on my Shang reading! (or any reading for that matter).

I am enjoying my course so far.....first exam is on Monday...but I wish some of the students would simply shut up about their own "experiences" so that we could concentrate on lessons.
I put in an unexpected shift on Monday night, so did not get any sleep and it was a little trying today to concentrate when most of the class seemed to be this student talking. Teach needs to take more control on that aspect if we are to get through all the chapters in the book.


----------



## Rps

HI Jeanne, ice set of wheels. My sister in law just bought one as well. Very nice indeed. No I haven't had any luck yet, a few nibbles. I may go back to internal controls and risk analysis , but I'm hopeful I can get something in my new field as opposed to my old one. But , got to pay the bills.

I know the feeling in a class with a yappy student..... sucks big time. But it is the price we pay I guess. You have conviction, so you can over look it, me I'd just tell um to shut the F**** up. I have little patience which as always been a career limiter for me.

With a new class year and a new car, things seem to be going well for you. That is great!


----------



## friend

Rp, Jeanne: I know. just a wee bit impatient. 

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine breakfast waiting for all of you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.

Jeanne, Deborah is doing well. Thanks for asking. Cool car. Mazda makes a good product. Good luck with your final.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, glad to hear Deborah is doing well. Wet here today with a chance of thunderstorms. T-bangers seem to be normal here. You?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Rp and thanks for brekkie. I've been up working on SAP and the lead video is a must see for you two especially, a "new" version of that favourite old song, "Side By Side". 

One look in the mirror this morning told me the reality of yesterday's cutting room session. While the bandages cannot come off until suppertime today, I can see the bruising beginning to appear under my eyes outside the bandage. And now that the freezing is gone, I can feel the rawness with a burning sensation that while not real bad pain, is enough to get my attention. I have a feeling I might look like I was in a bit of a brawl for a few days. Oh well, a couple of extra strength Tylenol should help. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, hope you don't get a cold, that would be the nasal equivalent of stubbing your toe and hitting it every time you go walking. Hope things settle down and the discomfort goes away quickly. Off to SAP


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, good luck with your nose.

Rp, are you following the race in the NL West? Or the Wild Card race? Talk about close ...........


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

Poor Anna! Caman, my advice? Consider Rp's advice. I'll add a little bit to it. Think about giving Anna some more space than you are now. 

Hey our resident curmudgeon's schnoz is hurting! Seriously Don, I hope you will be fine as I'm sure you will be.

Good morning everyone again!!!


----------



## Rps

Marc, should be interesting as Col and SD are playing a series, and with only -2.5 each game would be like a 4 pointer in hockey. Not many games left to recover if you drop a series. I think the schedule will determine the out come here more than the teams play San Fran need to watch Col as much as it does SD, and that is the trouble..... let's see how they handle the pressure.


----------



## Rps

Morning Sharon how are you today? How is your Mother doing?


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Morning Sharon how are you today? How is your Mother doing?


Morning Rp! I'm doing well, thanks! 

Mom is now home recovering. She is however quite weak but she is up and about trying to rebuild her strength. The docs predict that this recovering process will take about 6 months to a year. 

So how are you Rp? According to what I've read here, you haven't found a job yet. Man, that would be so frustrating for you!


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon. i'm glad to hear she is recovering, and yes things do take time, whether medical or job hunting.
The trick is to not get down! If you do that you'll never get anywhere. I believe in the "all things being equal approach", that is you put yourself in a position where, all things being equal, you will be considered a candidate for a job. You have to work at it to find what jobs are out there ad what you need to be considered equal. I've been doing that, but I can't create jobs that don't exist, and I can't create [ quickly ] qualification that they want that I don't currently have, so you keep looking and working. There is also a danger in taking any job, I'm a believer that where you start determines many times where you end .......... so, I'm being strategic and trying not to defeat myself.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don Rp Sharon, and all. 

Busy today and must be out the door soon.

Don: Hope your feeling well today.
Sharon: It is actually Anna that are getting too worked up about things
and I'm constantly saying that she should take it easy and let me take 
care of things and that she should not worry. Just go and sit down if it
gets to much. Time will fix things. There is a long adjustment period to 
such a great move and for the other getting 7 people into the house.
...............
Izzat 10 / September 16

_O SON OF SPIRIT! I created thee rich, why dost thou bring thyself down 
to poverty? Noble I made thee, wherewith 7 dost thou abase thyself? 
Out of the essence of knowledge I gave thee being, why seekest thou 
enlightenment from anyone beside Me? Out of the clay of love I molded 
thee, how dost thou busy thyself with another? Turn thy sight unto thyself, 
that thou mayest find Me standing within thee, mighty, powerful and 
self-subsisting.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, should be interesting as Col and SD are playing a series, and with only -2.5 each game would be like a 4 pointer in hockey. Not many games left to recover if you drop a series. I think the schedule will determine the out come here more than the teams play San Fran need to watch Col as much as it does SD, and that is the trouble..... let's see how they handle the pressure.


Yes, we shall see. As a Giants fan, our motto is "Never say die!!".

YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. Glad to hear that your mom is now at home.

Afternoon, Caman. Your suggestions sound very wise re Anna.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. Your suggestions sound very wise re Anna.


Afternoon Marc.

Yes, since she want so much and gets so easily stressed up due to
her thyroid problem. But it's much better today. 
We are going to IKEA for lunch and to get a few bits and bobs.
I like IKEA. It's no too expensive and it's quite relaxed and family
oriented. And the don't have pushy staff either.
Getting a few pieces for the kitchen, which is my favorite room in the house.
I'm glad that deborah is feeling better. Give her a big hug from me. 

See ye all later.


----------



## Dr.G.

You should have seen Deborah and her stress at the height of the renos .......... mine too.

Sunny and 20C here at 4PM, so I shall be taking my ice tea outside on the deck. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## SINC

I would Marc, but my beak is chirping loudly today. Wouldn't want to scare away the birds.


----------



## macdoodle

G'day folks!
I am sorry Caman to hear things are not as smooth as hoped, but then it is a huge adjustment for all, Anna is trying too hard and since she doesn't know the children the same way you do she is afraid to make a mistake, and in that, there are all kinds of things going wrong, she has to earn their trust as they do hers, and the same for you and hers...

Time is the biggest forgiver , remember they only had you, and now not only a new move, to a new country, but a new person to obey or account to for actions... 
It is a lot to deal with, and there are going to be clashes on upbringing, you are from 2 different cultures, yours being more laid back and easy going... I am just assuming from knowing my irish - rooted friends... :lmao:

Tell Anna to let go and let God, it pays to have a little faith in the kids, that they are not going to fall apart, they can make decisions, and it is ok for them to miss their friends, no one can change that but time, remind Anna to breathe... 

I am glad you are going somewhere you both like, it is fun choosing things together that you both like and can share... make the memories, perfect or not, part of the later laughter, things will settle, I promise, and compromise is the best adjudicator, you will get into a routine of sorts, and like most families, it will be refined and revised a thousand times... and when it is 'perfect for your circumstances... the 'circumstances will have gone off and become career people with lives of their own.... :lmao:

Don, get out the silver if you do ot want a scar or infection... I know you are doubtful, but I tell you that polysporin will just keep things soft and not give it a chance to heal properly... I wish you had another major owie, and you could do the poly stuff on the other one and the silver on your nose, you would be amazed at the difference...
(I don't really wish you another owie... I do wish you the very best, and you are a free thinker and I am sure you will do what you think is best for you... )

Jeanne I suer do love that car... it is beautiful and I am certain you will get many years of pleasure in it, just don't speed, red cars always 'appear' to be going faster to the police, and you might get pulled over a few more times than you should... (just give him your phone # if he's cute!  :lmao:

Too everyone else, have a super day, thanks Marc for the great brekkie, and I taped a documentry by Ken Burns on Mark Twain, part 2 i missed part 1 .. fascinating and great photos and live footage...  (pbs Detroit)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I would Marc, but my beak is chirping loudly today. Wouldn't want to scare away the birds.


Yes, there are a great many birds out today. We could serve you some tea inside ............ or some other liquid refreshment?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Been running around (via car) in the pouring rain. Was down in St Catharines for a tenant hearing, then to Niagara Falls, then back to Toronto to visit the urban forestry office, then to the office. 

All of this while something is not quite right with my car--the front bumper got slightly dislodged (I have a really low bumper; hit a low concrete barrier) and something under there keeps falling out and dragging. I keep getting out of the car (in the rain, in a dress) to tuck it back in and hope it stays. :yikes:

Taking it in later today, but there were a few nervous moments for me there.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Been running around (via car) in the pouring rain. Was down in St Catharines for a tenant hearing, then to Niagara Falls, then back to Toronto to visit the urban forestry office, then to the office.
> 
> All of this while something is not quite right with my car--the front bumper got slightly dislodged (I have a really low bumper; hit a low concrete barrier) and something under there keeps falling out and dragging. I keep getting out of the car (in the rain, in a dress) to tuck it back in and hope it stays. :yikes:
> 
> Taking it in later today, but there were a few nervous moments for me there.


hope it isn't anything serious, maybe some duct tape until you get to the mechanic, or next door neighbour... whoever is closest... :lmao:
Just drizzling here, but still that is when anything that can go wrong, will !!


----------



## Sonal

macdoodle said:


> hope it isn't anything serious, maybe some duct tape until you get to the mechanic, or next door neighbour... whoever is closest... :lmao:
> Just drizzling here, but still that is when anything that can go wrong, will !!


This is downtown Toronto.... who knows their neighbours? 

I can see what's going on, but it's hard to describe. Basically, the bumper clips together. The sides and bottom part has come out and so the bottom drags.

Hopefully, it hasn't worn down too much and can be fixed easily. 

My car very badly needed servicing anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Yes, Mark Twain had a rich and unique life.

Good luck with your car, Sonal.


----------



## SINC

Leslie, I appreciate the advice, but this time I will stick with the doc's advice and Polysporin too. I did try the silver on the cancer for a few weeks and it made it worse. Now that it has been cut out, the Polysporin is to prevent infection, not worry about scarring. Besides, the hole dug in my nose is much too deep to avoid a scar. They offered to repair it after it heals, but I am not concerned so much about how I look, as how I feel and how I treat family and friends. A scar or divot is the least of my concerns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Early day tomorrow in that in the afternoon is our official home inspection. We are just about ready. I shall have a TGIF Breakfast waiting for all of you when your rise. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you find a solution to your car situation. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, I appreciate the advice, but this time I will stick with the doc's advice and Polysporin too. I did try the silver on the cancer for a few weeks and it made it worse. Now that it has been cut out, the Polysporin is to prevent infection, not worry about scarring. Besides, the hole dug in my nose is much too deep to avoid a scar. They offered to repair it after it heals, but I am not concerned so much about how I look, as how I feel and how I treat family and friends. A scar or divot is the least of my concerns.


Of course you have to do what you think is right, how big was this incision? 
And just so you are aware, they use silver in the burn units of the hospitals to prevent infection, and to heal... my (now retired Dr.) used to say ' well the drug companies won't get rich, but some silver will do the trick if you already have it,' he used it all the time. 


I can almost feel the scraping sound as you described it .. XX) 

Glad you are feeling better. Stay well...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare a fine TGIF Breakfast for one and all as you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Leslie, the piece cut out was 12 mm in diameter, so that is about the size of my thumbnail for comparison. Then they scrapped the cartilage below. There are no stitches as they want the wound to form a scab which I am not to touch or pick at until it falls off naturally. They told me that will take about four weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Leslie, the piece cut out was 12 mm in circumference, so that is about the size of my thumbnail for comparison. Then they scrapped the cartilage below. There are no stitches as they want the wound to form a scab which I am not to touch or pick at until it falls off naturally. They told me that will take about four weeks.


Sounds like you are in good hands with your doctor, Don. Bon chance, mon ami.

I hear that you got some chilly temps overnight.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, and thanks for the brekkie.

I can't finish SAP up just yet as I await confirmation on a letter I received from the author. Big news today though in that a group of local residents have banded together to sue the city and the school board over the lands they want to use for the Habitat project that has caused a flurry of discord in the city. It is not often residents become so upset with a council that they launch legal action against their own elected reps. Things are really heating up as our municipal elections nears on October 18.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Took the subway and the bus into work this morning. It's been over 10 years since I commuted to work by TTC. For a day, it was a novel experience, but I think I prefer my car. Fortunately, I can borrow a car from my folks for the weekend since they are away. My cousin is staying here and using my mother's minivan, so unfortunately, I'll have to borrow my dad's car.... which is a Mercedes Benz. Darn. 

Will find out from the mechanic later today what needs to be done.


----------



## SINC

Ah, the plight of the repressed, Sonal. Good luck making it through the next couple of days in that old wreck of your Dad's.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Sonal, et al.

Hopefully things will turn out okay for you car Sonal. It's a pain getting them repaired. But also, isn't having a car in the city a pain as well? You much have parking at work. I have friends who, although they hate taking the TTC and GO, would rather take the train than drive and try to find a parking spot.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Morning, Sonal. Morning, Rp.

Sonal, I agree with Don .................. you should not be seen in such a wreck. Rent a limo rather than use your dad's used car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, the NL West and the NL Wild Card race shall go down to the last game this season. Still, the Giants hold a slim lead and hopefully will expand it today. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, in such hard economic times, I feel it's best that I tighten my belt, so my dad's car will have to do.

Truthfully, I prefer my car to his--mine is small and zippy, his is bigger and heavier. Takes a little bit of getting used to, especially if I need to drive through downtown at all this weekend.

Rp, I'm in an unusual position where I live downtown and work uptown, so parking is easy up here. If I worked downtown, I could likely just walk to work from my home, so it would be a non-issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, in such hard economic times, I feel it's best that I tighten my belt, so my dad's car will have to do.
> 
> Truthfully, I prefer my car to his--mine is small and zippy, his is bigger and heavier. Takes a little bit of getting used to, especially if I need to drive through downtown at all this weekend.
> 
> Rp, I'm in an unusual position where I live downtown and work uptown, so parking is easy up here. If I worked downtown, I could likely just walk to work from my home, so it would be a non-issue.


Well, stay away from Bay Street or the bankers will throw eggs at your dad's car. 

YouTube - Woody Guthrie - Car Song


----------



## Dr.G.

Must go now to get the house in order for the home visitation/inspection by our social worker. If all goes well, and we pass, and get a clean bill of health from our doctor's, we might have a child here by my birthday. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning to you all, thanks for brekkie Marc ...
We are going to have no power on Saturday as they are changing poles... Thank goodness for gas stoves! it should be back on around 3 or so, nice of them to phone and let us know who will be affected, just 3 streets here ... 
So I will probably spend the better part of the day in lethbridge can get the groceries there just as easily and it has some neat things to see... 





SINC said:


> Leslie, the piece cut out was 12 mm in diameter, so that is about the size of my thumbnail for comparison. Then they scrapped the cartilage below. There are no stitches as they want the wound to form a scab which I am not to touch or pick at until it falls off naturally. They told me that will take about four weeks.


Sounds gruesome, and of course hard to not 'itch' when the healing begins... 
good luck, you might want to do what my mum did when I had chicken pox,... she would secure socks to my hands to stop me from doing any damaging scratching in the night... it worked, just a few wee scars ... :lmao:



Dr.G. said:


> Must go now to get the house in order for the home visitation/inspection by our social worker. If all goes well, and we pass, and get a clean bill of health from our doctor's, we might have a child here by my birthday. We shall see.


:clap::clap: Exciting news Marc, make sure you are allowed to take a photo or 2 to share with us here, you never know, it may be alright given each child's curcumstances... it may not be a problem for one and big for another... 
No matter, it looks as if the day is finally coming for you to receive a very special soul into your hearts and home... you must feel blessed ... (some days you may not,  but for the most part... you will... )


----------



## Dr.G.

"Exciting news Marc, make sure you are allowed to take a photo or 2 to share with us here, you never know, it may be alright given each child's curcumstances... it may not be a problem for one and big for another... 
No matter, it looks as if the day is finally coming for you to receive a very special soul into your hearts and home... you must feel blessed ... (some days you may not, but for the most part... you will... ) " Leslie, we could take a picture of the house, but not of the child. Nothing that could give away the identify of the child is allowed. Still, if you are walking the streets of St.John's and we bump into you, we are able to say "This is ......." (first name only).

We have the house ready for our visit, which is in about 20 minutes. Then, when she leaves, I shall go out and mow the lawn. Sunny and 19C right now.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Exciting news Marc, make sure you are allowed to take a photo or 2 to share with us here, you never know, it may be alright given each child's curcumstances... it may not be a problem for one and big for another...
> No matter, it looks as if the day is finally coming for you to receive a very special soul into your hearts and home... you must feel blessed ... (some days you may not, but for the most part... you will... ) " Leslie, we could take a picture of the house, but not of the child. Nothing that could give away the identify of the child is allowed. Still, if you are walking the streets of St.John's and we bump into you, we are able to say "This is ......." (first name only).
> 
> We have the house ready for our visit, which is in about 20 minutes. Then, when she leaves, I shall go out and mow the lawn. Sunny and 19C right now.


Well I just better get my hiking boots out and my wet suit... and get an address in case I bump into y'all .. might not be before next spring / summer tho! :lmao:

Happy mowing as I go to find the SNOW shovel in case the snow in the north decides to come south... a big fat chinook would take care of that however, and we get a lot of them (usually) down here, more than in Calgary...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well I just better get my hiking boots out and my wet suit... and get an address in case I bump into y'all .. might not be before next spring / summer tho! :lmao:
> 
> Happy mowing as I go to find the SNOW shovel in case the snow in the north decides to come south... a big fat chinook would take care of that however, and we get a lot of them (usually) down here, more than in Calgary...


We finished our home inspection and passed with flying colors. Then I went our to mow the lawn. The rain we had earlier in the week, combined with the warmth the past few days, made it tall and lush.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> We finished our home inspection and passed with flying colors. Then I went our to mow the lawn. The rain we had earlier in the week, combined with the warmth the past few days, made it tall and lush.


Congratulations to you and Deborah on this milestone, Marc.


----------



## Rps

Congrats to you both, this is wonderful news,,,,,


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> We finished our home inspection and passed with flying colors. Then I went our to mow the lawn. The rain we had earlier in the week, combined with the warmth the past few days, made it tall and lush.


Excellent news, Marc!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> We finished our home inspection and passed with flying colors. Then I went our to mow the lawn. The rain we had earlier in the week, combined with the warmth the past few days, made it tall and lush.


Congratulations Marc and Deborah, I never doubted you would pass...:clap:

How long before they notify you? sometime next week I suppose???


----------



## SINC

Was there any doubt in anyone's mind that this would be the outcome? 

Well done Marc and Deborah.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Congratulations to you and Deborah on this milestone, Marc.


Thank you, Elaine. We expect the paperwork to take anywheres from my birthday until Remembrance Day. So, we might have a child by Thanksgiving or just after Remembrance Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrats to you both, this is wonderful news,,,,,





Sonal said:


> Excellent news, Marc!





macdoodle said:


> Congratulations Marc and Deborah, I never doubted you would pass...:clap:
> 
> How long before they notify you? sometime next week I suppose???





SINC said:


> Was there any doubt in anyone's mind that this would be the outcome?
> 
> Well done Marc and Deborah.


Thank you, Rp, Sonal, Leslie and Don. As I mentioned to Elaine in a previous posting before I saw all of these posts, we expect the paperwork to take anywheres from my birthday until Remembrance Day. So, we might have a child by Thanksgiving or just after Remembrance Day. 

Don, we thought that we were qualified, but these days, any factor could come into play (e.g., having 7 doxies, being older than the average foster family, etc). Still, there is such a great need for foster families that we figured that they would cut us some slack in terms of the doxies and our age. 

Some people think that we are crazy and should let someone else provide this sort of loving and safe home environment for a child. Sadly, there are more at-risk children than caregivers, and I feel that we have an opportunity to share what we have with such a child. It means that I have to delay my retirement by 3-5 years, but I really don't mind that right now. I was unsure if I wanted to retire, and this way, I can continue to work and to give back to society in some small way. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I just returned from a Bach and Brahms concert. We figure that we should do things as a couple now, while we still have a chance. We can't just get anyone to be a babysitter -- they too have to be certified by the province.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope your car and courses are serving you well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, Giants are losing in the first inning ............ but San Diego is getting creamed with only one inning left. Still, the Giants need this win for some breathing room. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone, I've set out the Saturday Buffet for you to enjoy, along with your favourite hot drink. Got to run and finish tomorrow's work as an old friend is dropping by today for a visit.

The bandages are now off my nose and it is a sorry looking mess indeed as it begins to form a protective scab.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the buffet, Sinc. I was up early but then had to go and help a neighbor clear out his garage. I thought my garage was messy. Hopefully, your nose shall heal quickly now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is a great SAP item.

A car believed to be the oldest Plymouth has returned home to the city known as Canada's Automotive Capital.

Michael Hunter, a pharmacist in Windsor, Ont., bought the 1928 Chrysler Plymouth Model Q at an auction in Wainwright, Alta., in August.

"I wanted it was because it was a unique car," Hunter told CBC News.



Read more: CBC News - Consumer Life - Oldest Plymouth comes home


----------



## SINC

Good yarn Marc, but sadly I cannot run anything from the CBC. I would do so under threat of prosecution from the American head hunter firm they hired that demands Canadian sites like mine pay $250.00 to run the story. As a taxpayer who already supports the CBC via my taxes, this is very wrong. Just one more reason I have no use whatsoever for the CBC and their management.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but it is still a good story for here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night as we approach midnight. I shall try to be up earlier tomorrow to make everyone a fine Sunday Brunch. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

As of today, Gracie is still the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, according to CKC Championship points. She is also in the top 100 of all dogs in Canada. Drinks are on the house at the Hair of the Doxie Den. 

Still, we shall NOT be racing her anytime soon. 

"Wiener Takes All: A Dogumentary" - The Award-Winning Dachshund Documentary by Shane MacDougall

Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. On this fine sunny Sunday morning, how does the sound of Brunch in Bed sound? We shall have it there for you hot and ready when you are up and about. Just ring the little bell we placed by your bed overnight. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I just had brunch out on the back deck. Sunny and 14C temps with no wind made it a grand time to share a quiet moment together.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and all. How are you today. Little stormy here which rain moving in and out, but the sun is out now so time to make the best of it. Watched an interesting show last night, it is a BBC production of Sherlock, which is a modern version of Holmes, quite good. I hear that Showcase airs them on Friday. Worth seeing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. I shall try to catch that SH production on Showcase, as I am a fan of SH. Igor is bringing us some heavy rain on Tuesday, but for now, we are sunny and mild. Might I interest you in some brunch?


----------



## Rps

Sure, I'm having some coffee right now, Dark Roast, not my fav, but it gets you going. I am growing fond of Green Mountain Coffee, one I really like is the Wild Mountain Blueberry.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> As of today, Gracie is still the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, according to CKC Championship points. She is also in the top 100 of all dogs in Canada. Drinks are on the house at the Hair of the Doxie Den.
> 
> Still, we shall NOT be racing her anytime soon.
> 
> :lmao::lmao: Certainly enjoyed the 'news' this morning, how cute was that, nice to have a chuckle in the AM ...gets the day off to a good start... :clap:
> And congrats on Gracie's standing, it is nice to see... you must be very proud of your little girl ... :clap:
> 
> I am going to have a hot anything this morning it is so chilly and damp, nice to see you enjoying our weather Marc, we are getting BC stuff lately.. (coastal like)
> Ah well it is what it is, complaining never did much..for the weather that is!
> Wishing you all a nice lazy Sunday, and where you can a lovely walk in these last days of summer... ?? :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I enjoyed the luxury of sleeping in this morning. Just got SAP up and will now do tomorrow's edition. Then will likely watch the slaughter in Montreal as the Eskimos lose another today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sure, I'm having some coffee right now, Dark Roast, not my fav, but it gets you going. I am growing fond of Green Mountain Coffee, one I really like is the Wild Mountain Blueberry.


Rp, I would love to try Wild Mountain Blueberry someday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. Yes, we do love our Gracie.
Morning, Don. How is your nose today?


----------



## macdoodle

Have to tell here, I was in Lethbridge yesterday and parked to check out something in a store, when right before my wondering eyes was a 'Montreal Smoked Meat Sandwich' Well you can believe I blinked, a couple of times... I had seen these ads about before, only to be sorely disappointed... I was parked right in front of the sign, there was a man in the truck beside me and I wasn't sure about the parking meter, he rolled down his window to say it was free on the weekend... his accent grabbed me, I asked what part of Quebec he was from, then if he thought the 'smoked meat' was for real... he laughed and saud it sure was, he prepared it all himself that morning, he used to work at Lesters in Mtl ,,
My mind was racing, Montreal, smoked meat, Lesters... could it be??? 
In I raced and brought the 'fixin's home to try, I thought I had died and gone to heaven, the taste I had thought I would never taste again was right there, in my hands ... I closed my eyes and was back in the Curly Q deli in V St Laurent , it was a bit of heaven for me, and 20 years later I can say worth the wait .... mmmmmm! I will go back for more, an hour is not a bad drive with a good Smoked meat at the end of the journey.... 

(The Rye leaves a lot to be desired, but I have never found good rye bread out here... )
But it sure beat the heck out of whole wheat... (Last experience) 

And that was my 'find' of the week!! :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Great! In Windsor is a deli that has been selling smoked meat for about 70 years. Don, I'm sure you've been to Levitts.

PC has an excellent knock off of smoked meat, it's not like real Montreal, but it is as close as one can get without finding a real deli......


----------



## SINC

Marc, my nose is a bit sore this morning. With the bandages off to allow it to form a scab, I must have rolled on it in my sleep as it was bleeding slightly when I arose. It looks gruesome as friends told me yesterday at the sight of it without bandages yesterday. No real pain, just a stinging sensation. Once I shower and clean it up this morning, it will be fine.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Great! In Windsor is a deli that has been selling smoked meat for about 70 years. Don, I'm sure you've been to Levitts.


No, I have not been there RP, but that is not surprising as I am no fan of smoked meat sandwiches, Montreal or any other origin.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Marc, my nose is a bit sore this morning. With the bandages off to allow it to form a scab, I must have rolled on it in my sleep as it was bleeding slightly when I arose. It looks gruesome as friends told me yesterday at the sight of it without bandages yesterday. No real pain, just a stinging sensation. Once I shower and clean it up this morning, it will be fine.


Glad to hear all is coming around, sorry it has not yet formed a scab, in a few days I am sure it will be well on it's way to healing...


----------



## Dr.G.

LOVE Jewish deli sandwiches ........... either from New York City or Montreal.


----------



## SINC

I am a fan of home made corned beef sandwiches. Buy a pickled brisket, boil it up, slice it thin and make a sandwich with tangy mustard. Yum!

Smoked? Not so much.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Then will likely watch the slaughter in Montreal as the Eskimos lose another today.


Looks like I was right:

Montreal 31 Edmonton (Sad Sack Eskimos) 14


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am a fan of home made corned beef sandwiches. Buy a pickled brisket, boil it up, slice it thin and make a sandwich with tangy mustard. Yum!
> 
> Smoked? Not so much.


Love corned beef as well, Don. Jewish soul food .......... :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a Heart Smart Breakfast for one and all this morning, based on the amount of deli sandwiches made and consumed yesterday at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

If you like to watch smart dogs in action, watch this. Be forewarned, there is not a doxie to be seen.  

YouTube - Afghan Vs. Golden


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the heart smart version of brekkie today. Been up for quite a while this morning writing and editing for SAP. 'Tis a busy day with nominations for our civic election closing today and lots of voter excitement is in the air.

Also the Edmonton Journal has linked directly to SAP as the source for civic politics here in the city.

Now, I will grab a refill and am off to work.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the heart smart version of brekkie today. Been up for quite a while this morning writing and editing for SAP. 'Tis a busy day with nominations for our civic election closing today and lots of voter excitement is in the air.
> 
> Also the Edmonton Journal has linked directly to SAP as the source for civic politics here in the city.
> 
> Now, I will grab a refill and am off to work.


Since, it's not too late to run yourself.................. let's face it you know everyone and can get things done.....................


----------



## SINC

Rp, I have been approached to run for mayor now on three occasions, but politics is not my bag. I would have to be very angry about an issue to run and while I disagree with the current crop's spending habits, It's not worth three years of my life. Besides, SAP would die and I feel it provides more service to the community than being mayor ever would. It is the site of record for this city,


----------



## Rps

Yeah I can see that. I've thought about running where we are. What bugs me is the process of our big issue which is an incinerator. It doesn't pass the "smell test" to me. We have 5 people running for mayor and that pretty much splits the vote such that the incumbent will probably get in. I am also disappointed with the Green Party for not carrying our banner on this one. Seems they only show up at Provincial or Federal election time. We all know that even at the lower levels the big parties have money on the runners....... just check out the sign colours................


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp and Don.

I was asked by the Green Party to run federally here in St.John's East, but I was supporting the NDP candidate and my son was working for him at the time as a volunteer. As well, I would not want to have to move to Ottawa if I had run. I like Gen. Sherman's retort re his possible entry into politics just after the US Civil War -- "If nominated, I shall not run. If elected, I shall not serve."


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Sonal from a very damp and cold Alberta.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Good morning Sonal, Marc, Rp, Don, hope you are all ready for another week of 'whatever'?
thanks for breakfast Marc, great as usual... 

Don, how is your nose this morning? no more mishaps I hope?

Has anyone heard from Caman? I am sure he is busy trying to adjust to all the family matters, hope he will have a chance to drop in and let us know how things are going... 
I will keep them all in my prayers that all confusion and difficulties resolve themselves... 

Raining off and on here, snow later... I think they are wrong this time, but it is badly overcast...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Any word on the MSA???


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Hopefully, you are correct and there shall be no snow ........... or up to 5 inches of rain here overnight and into tomorrow. We shall see


----------



## Dr.G.

"Has anyone heard from Caman? I am sure he is busy trying to adjust to all the family matters, hope he will have a chance to drop in and let us know how things are going... 
I will keep them all in my prayers that all confusion and difficulties resolve themselves... " A fine thought, Leslie. As well, Warren has not been around for some time either. Maybe Thursday's full moon and the start of Autumn shall bring them out and back with their Shang family? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Don, how is your nose this morning? no more mishaps I hope?


Well Leslie, it ain't pretty, but it is still there.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Well Leslie, it ain't pretty, but it is still there.


:clap: Good to hear, as long as it stays 'breatheable' is it painful or still sore? 

hope not for your sake, it will be hard to ignore when it starts to heal, the 'itch' will be very 'nose it able' :lmao: Take care...


----------



## SINC

No, not much pain Leslie. Some burning sensation from time to time. Worst is that it weeps a few times a day and releases a yellowish fluid that forms a crust on my skin. It falls off to the touch and Ann, an RN by the way, tells me that is normal and it looks nice and clean.

To that end, I clean it three times a day, morning and evening with an eye dropper and saline solution by gently squeezing a dropper full across it, patting it dry with a sterile gauze pad and applying new Polysporin with a sterile corner of the sterile pad.

Early afternoon, I clean it in the shower, but do not allow the spray to directly hit the open area. I shield it with my hands and then clean it gently with my fingers as soap and shampoo run down my face with the shower hitting the back of my head. It's a real pain in the patootie to look after, but if that's what it takes, that's what I will keep doing.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Just returned from a nice visit to the wet coast. Vancouver is a very nice city, but I'm not sure I'd want to live there. 

Jeanne - Nice car! Hope your school is going great.

Caman - Hope everything is settling down into a nice easy groove for you and yours. It may take a bit of time and adjustment to find the one that's comfortable for all. 

Marc - Congratulations on the approval of your status as a foster home. Looking forward to hearing news of a new child being cared for in your nice remodeled and welcoming home. 

Don - Glad to hear your nose is slowly improving, but if it's a pain in your patootie to care for, you might being doing something wrong. You may wish to re-read the instructions.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, and here I sit still waiting for a Spain travelogue and now a wet coast trip is in line behind it. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Congratulations on the approval of your status as a foster home. Looking forward to hearing news of a new child being cared for in your nice remodeled and welcoming home. " Evening, Kim. Yes, around Remembrance Day is our target date now. We have one last hurdle to jump through -- the physicals.

Guess we are to be considered the "wet coast" of Canada now .............. at least for the next couple of day. Pouring rain now and by Wed. morning, a possible 8 inches may fall from 6PM Monday to 6AM. Wed. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Two inches of rain have fallen already ........... and Igor has not fully hit us here in St.John's. Someone else might make breakfast tomorrow, since I am not sure we will have power. Luckily, my neighbor is taking his speedboat off of its ramp in case we have to make a quick escape. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Rp, Leslie, Sonal and all. 

Marc: Congratulations. I'm very happy for you and Deborah. 
Well done and good luck with the upcoming parenthood. 

All well here in Bellevue.
The kids are settling in and all is going towards normal.
Ciarán is a happy dude today. We rented a trombone for 
him and delivered it to the school. He came home with the 
widest smile on him. The good thing is that his brother Gene
has already been playing for a few years, so he can help him. 
Anna and I are getting there and things are good and improving.
All in all, everything going smooth.
....................
Izzat 13 / September 20

_O servants! The fire that consumeth all veils hath been kindled by My hand; 
quench it not with the waters of ignorance. The heavens are the token of My 
greatness; look upon them with a pure eye. The stars bear witness to My truth; 
bear ye likewise witness thereto.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Glad to hear the good news. A trombone??? Cool.


----------



## Rps

Hi Caman, it is rare that I am saying good afternoon to you. Glad to see things are moving well. A Trombone!
My friend and I tried out for the Whitby Brass Band when we were in our teens. Mark was 6 ft 2, about 180 pounds. I was 5 ft zip and about 130 pounds ............................. he got the trumpet and I got the tuba. Go figure, needless to say I couldn't even lift the thing! So ended my brass band career.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Rp ............... the tuba man. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it an early night. A neighbor needs some help trying to build up some sort of wall around his basement window to keep out the rain water. Igor's eye will come about 40km from where I am sitting, which is, sadly, on the west side of the eye. Wish me well, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well ........ and dry. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Yes, a trombone is a cool instrument.

Sarah, who is only 5,4 and just turned 16, has played the tuba in
Bellevue marching band for 2 years. 
Not bad eh.


----------



## friend

Good night Marc.
All the best to you and Deborah.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine. I cooked up a batch of blueberry pancakes with maple syrup, beef sausage and the usual hot bevvies. Enjoy.

And if you need a smile this morning, be sure to check out SAP. I'm outta here to get some work done, have a good day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the blueberry pancakes. We are precooking various meals in the possibility of losing power this afternoon, when the winds will be gusting up to 130km/h. We are now under a hurrican watch here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

I guess that old saying, "batten down the hatches" has special meaning in St. John's today, Marc. Stay safe and good luck. I see by the radar it's a whopper of a system:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess that old saying, "batten down the hatches" has special meaning in St. John's today, Marc. Stay safe and good luck. I see by the radar it's a whopper of a system:


True ............. and the worst is yet to hit us. We have been told to prepare for 130+km/h wind gusts after noon and for 110+mm of rain by this evening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Listening to a CBC Interview with Environment Canada's hurricane forecaster in Halifax. He said that St.John's can now expect gusts of wind of a Category 2 Hurricane. Pouring rain right now ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Went outside for about three minutes to check around my house and I am drenched in warm rain. 16C with 70km/w winds. Kids are out playing in the puddles and ponds forming in Churchill Park. One of the children came to the door and asked if one of the doxies could come out and play. I said no, since our doxies hate rain.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Went outside for about three minutes to check around my house and I am drenched in warm rain. 16C with 70km/w winds. Kids are out playing in the puddles and ponds forming in Churchill Park. One of the children came to the door and asked if one of the doxies could come out and play. I said no, since our doxies hate rain.


You'all take care ok? The doxies will be so stressed out listening to the bangs on the house, the pounding/drumming noise of the rain and the roar/whistling of the winds. Marc, be careful ok?


----------



## Rps

Morning Sharon. You guys must be going to get hit with this as well, aren't you? Hopefully things will be fine with Marc and all. I would have thought the water to be too cool by now to fire up hurricane type winds this late in the year. From what I have been reading the size of the cell is massive.


----------



## SINC

Rp, from the current radar map, the Maritimes are not getting this system. Only NL.


----------



## macdoodle

The weather channel gives an all too real view, it is terrible and it hasn't really hit yet if I understand correctly... 120mm of rain has fallen in the Harbour Grace area and the roads are flooded... some planes still getting into St Johns area, but I dout that will last much longer... 
take care both of you, and find some ear plugs for the Doxies... and perhaps for yourselves... 
In my prayers and thoughts, all of you in atlantic Canada who may be hit with this storm or it's residue, Sharon are you getting any of this... yet??


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the concern, folks. Getting power bumps so I am shutting down my computer. Later.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, RP, Leslie, Sharon and all. 

Marc:That sounds a bit unnerving. Take good care of youse selves.
I hope everything will be OK. 

Getting the kids ready for school here. Then I will try to
get some writing done.
.....................
Izzat 14 / September 21

_O SON OF BEING! Thy Paradise is My love; thy heavenly home, reunion with Me. 
Enter therein and tarry not. This is that which hath been destined for thee in 
Our kingdom above and Our exalted dominion.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## SINC

I get NTV on Bell satellite channel 199, the CTV affiliate in St. John's and have had it on all morning to catch the weather updates. Some of the pictures are incredible.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Morning Sharon. You guys must be going to get hit with this as well, aren't you? Hopefully things will be fine with Marc and all. I would have thought the water to be too cool by now to fire up hurricane type winds this late in the year. From what I have been reading the size of the cell is massive.





SINC said:


> Rp, from the current radar map, the Maritimes are not getting this system. Only NL.


Hi Rp, we are only getting the residual winds from the system. It's gusting up to 60km. However it's sunny with scuttling clouds. These clouds are scuttling across the sky so fast! 

So Don, I would have to say that your statement is not quite correct.


----------



## SINC

Close, but no cigar eh Sharon? 

Actually I was referring to the heavy rains, not the winds as radar isn't much help to me in making that judgement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Avoid Prince phillip near MUN, at all costs. #igorNL on Twitpic

Prince Philip Drive in front of Health Sciences. #nltraffic. ... on Twitpic

Rain and strong winds are pounding us now. My neighbor's chestnut tree is partly down in my back yard.

The pics are about 7 blocks from my house.


----------



## SINC

Your power seems to be weathering the storm, Marc.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Avoid Prince phillip near MUN, at all costs. #igorNL on Twitpic
> 
> Prince Philip Drive in front of Health Sciences. #nltraffic. ... on Twitpic
> 
> Rain and strong winds are pounding us now. My neighbor's chestnut tree is partly down in my back yard.
> 
> The pics are about 7 blocks from my house.


Looks like it's time to move the stuff in the basement to the attic and put the car up on stilts.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Rain and strong winds are pounding us now. My neighbor's chestnut tree is partly down in my back yard.
> 
> The pics are about 7 blocks from my house.


Jesus, Mary and Joseph. 
What is the world coming to?
Hang in there buddy. :clap:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Avoid Prince phillip near MUN, at all costs. #igorNL on Twitpic
> 
> Prince Philip Drive in front of Health Sciences. #nltraffic. ... on Twitpic
> 
> Rain and strong winds are pounding us now. My neighbor's chestnut tree is partly down in my back yard.
> 
> The pics are about 7 blocks from my house.


Oh Dear. That does not sound or look good. I hope the damage is not too severe. 

I hope that is the total extent of the storm events for you and yours Marc.


----------



## sharonmac09

yikes!!!!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

This is awful! 

Hope you can swim.... with any luck this will be it, have to check the weather channel to see what's happening... 

I hope the tree didn't cause any serious damage to you or your neighbour, poor tree... 

Take care....


----------



## friend

Isn't it strange.
I'm in Bellevue, which is located in the rain forest I've been told,
and the sun is shining. Meanwhile parts of Canada is being drenched.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, no word from Marc in over nine hours now. I hope all is well.


----------



## friend

Maybe they have had a power cut or lost internet.


----------



## BigDL

From news reports Igor just missed St. John's a strong category one (nearly cat two storm. News reports indicate that St. John's could be hit harder than Halifax was in '03 from Hurricane Juan.

Halifax was a disaster for weeks from downed trees on power lines.

Let's all hope St. John's comes out from behind this storm in better shape. Let's pray there are no deaths from the St. John's community at large and our Ehmac correspondents escape major damage to their property in particular.


----------



## KC4

BigDL said:


> From news reports Igor just missed St. John's a strong category one (nearly cat two storm. News reports indicate that St. John's could be hit harder than Halifax was in '03 from Hurricane Juan.
> 
> Halifax was a disaster for weeks from downed trees on power lines.
> 
> Let's all hope St. John's comes out from behind this storm in better shape. Let's pray there are no deaths from the St. John's community at large and our Ehmac correspondents escape major damage to their property in particular.


Agreed. 

Looking forward to hearing from Marc and the rest of the Maritimers. Initial reports look like it's a mess and going to be a little while before things are back to normal operation.


----------



## friend

Good night all.
Hope Marc and Deborah are fine.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Still no word from Marc, so a power outage is the likely culprit as evidenced by this:

"Environment Canada said it recorded a peak wind speed of 172 km/h at Cape Pine, in southeastern Newfoundland. At St. John's International Airport, which had to temporarily halt flights, winds peaked at 137 km/h."

Let's hope that is all it is, shall we?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Yes indeed Don, let's all hope that all is well with Marc et al. I also suspect power outages may be the reason for no communication. That and the fact that knowing Marc's nature, he is very likely out in the thick of things helping his friends and neighbors. The Doxie rescue and relief squad is probably in full operation. Go Doxies go! (and keep safe!)

Since the Chez Marc Cafe is on relief duty locally, I have a hearty breakfast and hot drinks for anyone interested. Waffles, pancakes, eggs, bacon, sausages, hot oatmeal (with or without nuts and raisins), fresh fruit and juices.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone, and thanks for breakfast, Kim.

I also hope Marc and Deborah are doing fine.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning shang gang!

Yes, I hope Marc, et al are doing ok. I read on NL cbc.ca twitter that Rogers internet is down. 

A gorgeous day here-sunny and warm!


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Yes indeed Don, let's all hope that all is well with Marc et al. I also suspect power outages may be the reason for no communication. That and the fact that knowing Marc's nature, he is very likely out in the thick of things helping his friends and neighbors. The Doxie rescue and relief squad is probably in full operation. Go Doxies go! (and keep safe!)
> 
> Since the Chez Marc Cafe is on relief duty locally, I have a hearty breakfast and hot drinks for anyone interested. Waffles, pancakes, eggs, bacon, sausages, hot oatmeal (with or without nuts and raisins), fresh fruit and juices.



Morning all, I am certain you are right about Marc being out in the thick of it doing all he can to help... the worst is over but the worst is yet to come, the clean up looks horrific on the news... 
I pray all will be safe... the poor man who was swept away will probably never be found... 

Thanks so much for brekkie Kim, it looks delicious, so much to choose from!! 

I am glad you are fine Sharon, so assume there was no spill over of the storm coming to your front door.

I am sure we will hear from Marc as soon as he can find a live wire for an update, but I am equally sure he and Deborah have opened their home to anyone who may need their help... 

The sun is making an effort down here, so we shall hope for the best... 
Have a good day all...


----------



## Rps

Anyone know if the power is back on in St. John's? With all that rain I'm wondering if Marc and Deb are mopping.... hope things are well with them.


----------



## Sonal

From what I can tell, power is still out and downed trees on roadways and such are making it difficult to get the power restored.


----------



## macdoodle

The news indicates it may be out in some areas for a couple of days, pretty grim if it turns cold, or all the blankets and warm clothes are soaking wet... I am wondering about outside help... surely there are some supplies coming into the province as well as temporary shelter... if we can send to those outside our country, surely we can help those within it, a disaster is evident... I surely hope no one is out in that mess tonight... !


----------



## Sonal

Weather reports are showing mild weather for the next few days--low teens. Most people should be okay in those temperatures while the power comes back.

Weather Forecast: St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - The Weather Network


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Weather reports are showing mild weather for the next few days--low teens. Most people should be okay in those temperatures while the power comes back.
> 
> Weather Forecast: St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - The Weather Network


According to this report nothing can reach, by land ,air or sea... this is really isolation... 
and with no power there isn't any way to get out news, except for battery powered radio and who knows the range... but now that it has calmed down I am sure help will be on the way ... with washed out roads and bridges it will be a struggle... 

Perhaps we can all say a prayer for the safety of all the people in Newfoundland tonight, just before we fall asleep... known and unknown...


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi guys. 

I sure hope Marc, Deb and the doxies are alright. Periodically all day I was checking the shang to see if Marc had posted. I've found this site which I believe shows the ferocity and impact of the storm on St. John's. Many of the pictures are quite dramatic and horrific. Be safe Marc!

Hurricane Igor lands in St. John’s • Colin Peddle Photography Ltd.


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I sure hope Marc, Deb and the doxies are alright. Periodically all day I was checking this site to see if Marc had posted. I've found this site which I believe shows the ferocity and impact of the storm on St. John's. Many of the pictures are quite dramatic and horrific. Be safe Marc!
> 
> Hurricane Igor lands in St. John’s • Colin Peddle Photography Ltd.


Thanks Sharon for this link... I am sure it brings back memories for you when Halifax got hit a few years ago...


----------



## friend

Afternoon all. 

I saw the picture. Good Lord, is bad up there. 
I too hope Marc and Deborah is OK.

I've been in Seattle at the Hemophilia Clinic for the first time today.
They did a check up and a physical and I got to met bot the counselor,
the physician, the physiotherapist and the clinic nurse. Very nice people.
I was there for over three hour and I feel well looked after.
Now it soon time to get the wee ones to bed.
.............
Izzat 15 / September 22

_O BRETHREN! Be forbearing one with another and set not your affections 
on things below. Pride not yourselves in your glory, and be not ashamed 
of abasement. By My beauty! I have created all things from dust, and to 
dust will I return them again.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Caman,
Glad to see you are getting a clean bill of health... how is the elbow?? 
Hopefully the children are liking their new school and having a 'mum' about... it will be different for all of you for a bit, but if you are all pulling in one direction it will come together eventually... 
Glad you could pop in for a bit... 
Say hello to everyone, we are still waiting for a family portrait .... 

I am sure Marc and Deborah will get to us as soon as they can, the whole province is under water, I think St Johns is the most dry and that isn't saying much! 

Prayers for all are going out of this house every few hours.... as I am sure is happening in a lot of homes across Canada this last few days...


----------



## friend

Hi Leslie.
How are things? All well I hope.
The elbow is as it is, stiffish and not as I was hoping for.
Thanks for asking. The physiotherapist is going to see what she can do
with it to improve the movement, but I probably need mobility under anesthesia. 
We will see. 

The kids are really happy having a mum and that part is going well.
The three younger likes school and the three older not so much, have not
found any friends yet. 
Anna sez; Hi Leslie the cat.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Hi Leslie.
> How are things? All well I hope.
> The elbow is as it is, stiffish and not as I was hoping for.
> Thanks for asking. The physiotherapist is going to see what she can do
> with it to improve the movement, but I probably need mobility under anesthesia.
> We will see.
> 
> The kids are really happy having a mum and that part is going well.
> The three younger likes school and the three older not so much, have not
> found any friends yet.
> Anna sez; Hi Leslie the cat.


Glad to hear things are getting better, as for the older ones, they will find friends, sadly at that age they don't happen overnight like it seems to with the young ones... 

I am the cat Anna, this is Jazz, she is a Ragdoll.... very gentle breed and very loving... 
Zoey is the dog.... :lmao:

i am so glad you are finally all together... it is as it should be... and 
I am happy for you! :clap:


----------



## SINC

Well, obviously no power for Marc yet. Night all.

And night Jeanne for Marc.


----------



## friend

Good night Don.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sweet dreams.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. One hopes this may be the day that we see the return of Marc to the fold here in The Shang. He will be interested to read on SAP today, a sad tale of the plight of foster children. Have a good one all.


----------



## SINC

One thing that until now had not crossed my mind is how this power outage is affecting Marc's online teaching courses. Surely it must be at best a major blow to his students, who await his return.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Yes, I was just thinking last night that Marc's students must be missing him as well. I suspect there is going to be a lot of catching up to do there once things get back online.


I have another hearty breakfast with all the usual fare, plus as an added option, Mexican breakfast items including warm tortillas, beans and queso. A big pot of cinnamon and almond laden Mexican hot chocolate is also ready to be ladled out to any that are interested. 

Here's hoping Marc et al are doing fine, just perhaps without power or maybe internet connectivity.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> One thing that until now had not crossed my mind is how this power outage is affecting Marc's online teaching courses. Surely it must be at best a major blow to his students, who await his return.


Morning Don,
Yes, you are right about the teaching aspect for Marc, I hadn't thought of it... luckily it is the first of the year and not close to exams... it must be difficult for them but perhaps they are being resourceful and learning on their own, assuming they have a lesson plan... 
I haven't checked the news yet, to see what the status is for NL as far as power goes, but there were so many lines down throughout the province it may be the weekend before it is in some semblance of 'restored' ... 

i am going to take out the pots and pans and make breakfast this morning with some buttermilk pancakes to go along with the bacon and eggs, croissants, and fresh homemade bread, there is some oatmeal with trail mix in it for those wanting a warm something in their tummy... 
You can tell it is cool and dampish here this morning! 

Have a good morning, and hope we will hear from Marc and Deborah soon...

Sorry KC didn't realize you too had brekkie on the go...


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I guess we will find out how things are on the rock in a day or two. Sounds like most of the province has power outages still. Hopefully they can get the juice flowing today. Hopefully Marc and Deborah rode out the storm without damage to their home. As he often states: we shall see.

Signed up for Netflix yesterday, not bad, not the greatest selection but they will grow I'm sure. I will have to watch my internet bill as I use a 3G hub, so my steaming charges might be oppressive this first month until I sort that out. 

May go to basic cable in LaSalle and use NetFlix for movie nights only. I'll have to see. I have Rogers so I know they will rake me over the coals on charges......


----------



## Sonal

Thought I'd put out the afternoon tea, since Marc is still absent due to the storm. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## Cameo

Thank you Don! It is a true treasure to know that you are thought of each day. Hoping that everything is well for Marc - wish there waas some way to find out for sure how he and Deborah is.

School, sleep and work has been my life lately. Internet and phone down here, Bell to come in tomorrow to sort out.

Caman, hoping things are settling down for you - it will take the kids some time.

Don - how is the nose? Sore?

Haven't time to catch up with everything tonight. Hoping everything is good with everyone.


----------



## Rps

Still no word from Marc i see. Hoping things will clear up tomorrow, I'm sure it's just the power lines down. 

Good night Marc and Deborah, Don, Kim, Caman, Sonal.

Good night Jeanne, take care.


----------



## KC4

Good Night all.

Hope we hear some good news from Marc tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

Nite everyone... hopefully we shall hear something from Marc by tomorrow... 

Sweet dreams to y'all


----------



## sharonmac09

Yes same here! I hope to hear from him too. Good nitey nite Marc. 

Good night everyone!


----------



## SINC

Common ground rules tonight. Marc is missed.


----------



## friend

Good evening all. 

Hmmm.
I thing ye all went to bed. 
Anyway; All more or less OK here and things are ticking on.
Got problems with the lad that is buying my apartment and 
I had to say no to him and he goes on and threatens with actions.
Exactly what he means by that I don't know, but I presume he is
going to try to cheat me on the apartment, one way or another..
Damn my eyes that I try doing business with someone that was
divorced from his wife because he ruined her personal and professional
finances. I learned about that too late. 
...............
Izzat 16 / September 23 

_O concourse of kings and of the sons of kings! 
Lay aside, one and all, your dominion which belongeth unto God…
Let not thy sovereignty deceive thee, O Sháh, for ‘every soul shall 
taste of death,’ and this, in very truth, hath been written down as 
a decree of God. 
The Báb_


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Common ground rules tonight. Marc is missed.


I say let's change the "ground rules". Marc is back.

After over 60 hours without power, my section of St.John's is finally back online. 

Igor roared through eastern NL with a fury. The MUN weather station, which is less than one kilometer from my home, recorded a gust that lasted 30 seconds of 145km/h at about 3PM on Tuesday. That is what did the major damage around my area of St.John's. Trees were uprooted, branches came down on powerlines, and we were without power until 2AM Friday morning.

MUN and the hospital went on emergency power, and they were able to restore power to various parts of St.John's ............. but areas with mature trees were last to get their power back. I spent my days walking in to MUN to teach online for a few hours, but the computer lab computers would not allow me to log on to ehMacLand for some reason. The rest of the daylight hours were spent on using my gas-powered chainsaw to help neighbors cut the limbs of the trees/branches that fell in their backyard. Once it got dark, I would walk a doxie or two throughout the neighborhood, flashlight in hand, checking to see if everyone was OK. Some of my neighbors are elderly, and since we have propane cooktop in the kitchen, I was able to bring them some freshly brewed tea/coffee. 

Tonight, I could not sleep, so I took a doxie out at about 145AM. Jack and I were just wandering around Churchill Park, enjoying the nealry full moon in a clear sky .............. when I suddenly realized that the street lights were coming on. They had only been gone for three nights, but it seemed strange to see them on once again. Amazingly, there were no reports of any looting, nor were there reports of homes being broken into due to alarm systems being down. Luckily, no house fires were reported due to candles left unattended. Still, Newfoundlanders and Labradorians are known for their kindness. All of my neighbors helped out each other in some way.

I sincerely appreciate the kind thoughts of concern shown by my Shang family. I read through the posts since I last posted, and was truly touched. Merci, mes amis.

Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope that things go well with "School, sleep and work". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a picture of a tree in my neighborhood that is typical of what happened to the power lines and poles.


----------



## friend

Good evening Marc. 
I'm really happy to hear from you and that ye are OK. :clap::love2:
I hope everything will be back to normal up there soon.
All the best to both of ye and youse neighbors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for your kind words. Still, it is just past 3AM here in St.John's and I think it is time to go bed now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good night Marc my friend. 
Good to have you back. :clap:

Nite all.
Time for bed here too.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to have you back and great to know that all is well. The foster teens story awaits you on yesterday's issue of SAP and I am off to get today's issue up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out that SAP story. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Got today's SAP done and am now grabbing a coffee and headed back to work on tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad to have you back and great to know that all is well. The foster teens story awaits you on yesterday's issue of SAP and I am off to get today's issue up.


A sad story, Don. Here in NL, many who turn 18 choose to leave their foster home, but some stay with their foster parents. Since we shall become foster parents to a child less than one year of age, it is most likely that they will be adopted before they turn 5. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a picture of two children for whom my wife and I are god parents. They live about 5 blocks from where I live.


----------



## Sonal

Marc!

Good to see you back again. Glad you were able to weather the storm and power outage.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang, especially Marc!

Thanks for breakfast Marc! It's great to see you back and reporting some good. I think that is a testament to Newfoundlanders that there have been no reports of looting or break-ins. 

Wow! Those tree pictures are amazing. It's such a shame to lose those giants. When I was in Vancouver last week, I visited Stanley park and saw the devastating effects of a big windstorm they had there a few years ago. Giant cedar trees were similarly uprooted.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Marc!! Whew, you are OK! 

Hi everyone!


----------



## Rps

Good morning all. Glad you are okay Marc and Deborah... Just making some blueberry coffee for breakfast. Sunny here today with a chance of rain later....what else is new.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc!
> 
> Good to see you back again. Glad you were able to weather the storm and power outage.


Thank you, Sonal. Sadly, there are a great many people in rural NL that are still cut off and without food and electricity. PM Harper is in town today to assess the damage before he commits any money or even the army.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang, especially Marc!
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Marc! It's great to see you back and reporting some good. I think that is a testament to Newfoundlanders that there have been no reports of looting or break-ins.
> 
> Wow! Those tree pictures are amazing. It's such a shame to lose those giants. When I was in Vancouver last week, I visited Stanley park and saw the devastating effects of a big windstorm they had there a few years ago. Giant cedar trees were similarly uprooted.


Thank you, Kim. Bigger trees fell in Bannerman Park and Bowring Park, trees from the 19th century.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Marc!! Whew, you are OK!
> 
> Hi everyone!


Thank you, Sharon. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all. Glad you are okay Marc and Deborah... Just making some blueberry coffee for breakfast. Sunny here today with a chance of rain later....what else is new.


Morning, Rp. I would LOVE some coffee. Fedex tried to make a delivery yesterday at our house, but they rang the door bell ................ which would not ring without electricity. So, they might try to redeliver today. We shall see. If so, then it is coffee for one and all here in The Shang.

Merci, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc(finally we can say that, Don, Sonal, Sharon, Kim, Rp and all. 
Good you are back Marc. Don't do that again. 

The three wee ones are going to have their school photo taken today,
and are going up in 5 min so I just say a quick hello to ye all.
All well here, except for the trouble with the apartment.
I thought that I would get a wee bit of money, but instead I get threatened
with him "taking actions". What ever that means, but I presume he is going
to try to get the aparment without my participation. Some people. tptptptp
...............
Izzat 17 / September 24

_ALL praise be to God Who hath, through the power of Truth, 
sent down this Book unto His servant, that it may serve as a 
shining light for all mankind…
The Báb_


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang.
Marc, good to hear you and yours are okay. Truly amazing that after Igor ripped through, you still managed to get breakfast ready for the Shang. 

What amazing pictures - especially the one with the lawn. I have never seen anything like that.

I will be making banana bread for everyone this afternoon.

It's funny, but after two years of living in this house, we are finally moving in! With the boys in a local school and the commute eliminated, I actually have time to do the things I wanted/needed to. My husband was delighted this week to come home and discover his collection of hats finally adorning our walls. It feels good to get things done.

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Sorry to hear of your apartment woes.

"Good you are back Marc. Don't do that again. " Well, Environment Canada said that Igor was a 50-100 year event, so I think we are safe not going through that again. Of course, there are winter storms, but that is normal. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. How are you today?

"Marc, good to hear you and yours are okay. Truly amazing that after Igor ripped through, you still managed to get breakfast ready for the Shang. 

What amazing pictures - especially the one with the lawn. I have never seen anything like that."

True. Still, neither hurricanes nor snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these doxies from the swift completion of their appointed rounds, nor me to make TGIF Breakfast for my Shang family.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. How are you today?
> 
> "Marc, good to hear you and yours are okay. Truly amazing that after Igor ripped through, you still managed to get breakfast ready for the Shang.
> 
> What amazing pictures - especially the one with the lawn. I have never seen anything like that."
> 
> True. Still, neither hurricanes nor snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these doxies from the swift completion of their appointed rounds, nor me to make TGIF Breakfast for my Shang family.


:clap::clap::clap:YEAH!! so glad you are alright, you were missed, and worried about, but now you are both safe I guess the 'restoration' is the next big thing, I can't see there being no committed aid for those in dire straits, and those in the outlying areas will surely receive some help! Thanks for the photos, A friend is here from Mt Perle and her home is there, she will be going back soon, any idea how badly it was hit? 

Thanks so much for breakfast, I am late as I didn't get my usual posts from Eh Mac, I had to go looking for you ... however, I am getting a quick lunch on for anyone interested, to go with the banana bread offered... mmmm do I love that.. 
Got some fresh apples and will be making some apple pies... some with cheese and raisins mixed in and some just plain .... I shall send out a couple to you and Deborah to share with neighbours, ... shall I?

Bet you are happy to have your gas stove Marc, at least that works even in a power down situation, are the tanks buried? Lots of people do that to protect them from the elements and vandals, .. but as you have told us there are none in NL their honesty and love of home are well known, they would never think to steal... (well that has been my experience anyhow) 

Looks as if there will be a lot of good hardwood for fireplaces this winter... such a shame to hear of those ancient trees being destroyed, they are so magnificent... 

Thanks for bringing us up to date!! take care...


----------



## BigDL

I was in Halifax in '03 when Jaun roared through. 

The most pleasant memory I have of the aftermath of that hurricane is the smell of freshly cut wood, sadly as in St. John's it was from the destruction of very lovely trees.

Did Igor take the leaves of the deciduous trees tear them up as if going through a mulching machine and spray the leaf particles as if they were in a slurry over everything? I am not sure if that adds to the "fresh woods" aroma natural "air freshener effect."


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap::clap:YEAH!! so glad you are alright, you were missed, and worried about, but now you are both safe I guess the 'restoration' is the next big thing, I can't see there being no committed aid for those in dire straits, and those in the outlying areas will surely receive some help! Thanks for the photos, A friend is here from Mt Perle and her home is there, she will be going back soon, any idea how badly it was hit?
> 
> Thanks so much for breakfast, I am late as I didn't get my usual posts from Eh Mac, I had to go looking for you ... however, I am getting a quick lunch on for anyone interested, to go with the banana bread offered... mmmm do I love that..
> Got some fresh apples and will be making some apple pies... some with cheese and raisins mixed in and some just plain .... I shall send out a couple to you and Deborah to share with neighbours, ... shall I?
> 
> Bet you are happy to have your gas stove Marc, at least that works even in a power down situation, are the tanks buried? Lots of people do that to protect them from the elements and vandals, .. but as you have told us there are none in NL their honesty and love of home are well known, they would never think to steal... (well that has been my experience anyhow)
> 
> Looks as if there will be a lot of good hardwood for fireplaces this winter... such a shame to hear of those ancient trees being destroyed, they are so magnificent...
> 
> Thanks for bringing us up to date!! take care...


Thanks, Leslie. Hopefully, the PM saw enough damage that he will send some disaster relief funds and even the army to help repair roads and bridges to communities cut off and without electricity. If he decides not to (NL has no Conservative MPs to plead our case) we will do it ourselves. We shall see. 

I love apple pies with raisins and cinammon .............. with ice cream. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I was in Halifax in '03 when Jaun roared through.
> 
> The most pleasant memory I have of the aftermath of that hurricane is the smell of freshly cut wood, sadly as in St. John's it was from the destruction of very lovely trees.
> 
> Did Igor take the leaves of the deciduous trees tear them up as if going through a mulching machine and spray the leaf particles as if they were in a slurry over everything? I am not sure if that adds to the "fresh woods" aroma natural "air freshener effect."


Yes, since the past few days have been dry with a breeze and sunshine. Sides of homes have bits of pine needles and leaves to serve as big "air fresheners". Igor did it to trees, homes, bridges and hills. Environment Canada said that this was the worst hurricane, in terms of wind force and overall damage to a large area, since a hurricane in 1935 ............ which hit NL.


----------



## BigDL

I had the notion that if this hurricane hit in the 1950 or up to mid 1960's the infrastructure and way of life would be less disrupted. More people would be living on the coast. People would be using water transport much more. 

Cooking over (wood/coal) fires in homes would be much more prevalent. Refrigerators and freezers not as prevalent. Food would be available as canned or dried, or kept in root cellars.

The modern lifestyle puts us in a more vulnerable position when electricity is cut off.

On Sunday (noon to sundown) and on Monday night into Tuesday morning we lost electrical power in my neighbourhood. I could see the street lights on two streets away and across the cross street three houses away at the top of our street. 

Apparently I was having a moment of solidarity with the unfortunate folks in NL.

I thought if our family had a "cold room" ie root cellar the worry of food in the refrigerator "going bad" would be history. Ah what passes for convenience that we pay for on a monthly basis.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to records, the hurricane to hit NL in 1935 extended over the entire island of Newfoundland and into Cape Breton and parts of NB. Hurricanes did not have names back then. Here in NL, which was a country then and not part of Canada, it caused lots of damage to places inland where no people lived. Back then, 95% of the population lived within 25 miles of the shoreline. 

"There are no hurricanes/post-tropical events of this magnitude striking Newfoundland in the modern era," Environment Canada said in a statement.

"In statistical terms, this was effectively a 50- to 100-year event, depending on how one chooses to define it."

Check out picture #7 ............. amazing.

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - Military set to aid Igor-stricken Newfoundland


----------



## Ena

Marc, good to see you back safe and sound where you belong


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Marc, good to see you back safe and sound where you belong


Thank you, Ann. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just informed me that Gracie, by virtue of being the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, based on CKC show points, will be invited to go to Westminster in NYC, and the US Dachshund Speciality in Madison, Wisconsin (also known as The Badger State) next year. So, drinks are on the house at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> My wife just informed me that Gracie, by virtue of being the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, based on CKC show points, will be invited to go to Westminster in NYC, and the US Dachshund Speciality in Madison, Wisconsin (also known as The Badger State) next year. So, drinks are on the house at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


Congratulations to Gracie! May she do well in these events!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> My wife just informed me that Gracie, by virtue of being the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, based on CKC show points, will be invited to go to Westminster in NYC, and the US Dachshund Speciality in Madison, Wisconsin (also known as The Badger State) next year. So, drinks are on the house at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


:clap::clap::clap: Congratulations!! It is one of my favourite events, I will be watching for certain, and I am sure you will not forget to remind us Marc! I wouldn't miss it for the world... how proud you both must be!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Congratulations to Gracie! May she do well in these events!


Thank you, Kim. It is not until Feb. and May of 2011, but it is still an honor to be asked to compete.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap::clap: Congratulations!! It is one of my favourite events, I will be watching for certain, and I am sure you will not forget to remind us Marc! I wouldn't miss it for the world... how proud you both must be!! :clap::clap::clap:


Westminster is a REAL longshot, but who knows. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## danalicious

Congrats on the big news Marc! Gracie will be splendid.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Congrats on Gracie's opportunity Marc.

Just finished up SAP here in the motor home. We're parked in Elk Island National Park where the moon is so bright it makes the surrounding forest surreal. A clear sky affords me a splendid view of the milky way in one of Canada's darkest spots and the telescope is busy scanning the heavens. It is very brisk out there, so a heavy wool shirt was in order. Much too cool for the MBP out there though, so in for a few minutes to do some work. 

Sadly we cannot stay another night and this will wrap up the season for camping as I winterize the motor home to store it for the winter. I will continue to use it as an "office" for perhaps another month until the cold weather hits. Will just have to make a trip into the house to use the "facilities" if the need arises as the bathroom too will be shut down.

Now, to go back out and soak up some moonlight.

Oh, and one final thing. The University of Alberta hospital called yesterday afternoon and informed me that I did indeed have a basal cell carcinoma tumour. The great news is that the biopsy has shown that they were able to get all of the cancer as the second set of scrapings were negative. That was a good start to my last camp out of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That is good news re your biopsy. "Live long and prosper." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have some homemade waffles, pancakes, muffins and a few other treats in store for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Congrats on the big news Marc! Gracie will be splendid.


Thank you, Dana. We shall see.

How are your boys doing in this new school year?


----------



## MLeh

Good morning everyone.

I've been traveling in Alberta this week, so I've had a chance to pop in a read randomly, but never a chance to sit down and really catch up. Heading home soon - just 6 hours and a ferry and I should be home in time to catch the Stamps versus the Lions.

Don - good news on the basal cell carcinoma being completely removed. 

Marc - glad to see you've survived the winds.

The news in our family is that my daughter, who is currently in her final (4th) year of her undergrad degree, is in line to get a research grant from her university for the thesis she is writing for her honours degree. At least I think that's the way it's working. I know she's writing a thesis, and I know she's getting a grant to do research which is related to the topic of her thesis. She's pretty excited about it. Maybe the intelligencia of the board can tell me if it is a 'Big Thing', (should I send congratulatory flowers?) as I never progressed beyond high school so have no idea the ins and outs of these things. (She says graduate students get grants all the time, but apparently it's a bigger deal for an undergrad to get one?) Anyway, she's pretty excited and happy, and that makes me pretty happy too.


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I've been traveling in Alberta this week, so I've had a chance to pop in a read randomly, but never a chance to sit down and really catch up. Heading home soon - just 6 hours and a ferry and I should be home in time to catch the Stamps versus the Lions.
> 
> Don - good news on the basal cell carcinoma being completely removed.
> 
> Marc - glad to see you've survived the winds.
> 
> The news in our family is that my daughter, who is currently in her final (4th) year of her undergrad degree, is in line to get a research grant from her university for the thesis she is writing for her honours degree. At least I think that's the way it's working. I know she's writing a thesis, and I know she's getting a grant to do research which is related to the topic of her thesis. She's pretty excited about it. Maybe the intelligencia of the board can tell me if it is a 'Big Thing', (should I send congratulatory flowers?) as I never progressed beyond high school so have no idea the ins and outs of these things. (She says graduate students get grants all the time, but apparently it's a bigger deal for an undergrad to get one?) Anyway, she's pretty excited and happy, and that makes me pretty happy too.



Well how wonderful for you both!
I wouldn't care what the protocol is , I would send flowers and love, and tell her how proud you are of her, as for congratulations, I would send her a card for that, it doesn't have to be big and flowery, but a keepsake, no matter how she wants to downplay it, I think you should let her know how proud you are in her achievements... years from now she may confess it was the nicest thing she got.... and it will be something she will never forget... good for you both, it is great news... :clap:


----------



## Rps

Elaine, research grants are a big deal! Yes you should celebrate!!!!!!!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for Breakfast Marc - Glad to have you back in the Shang. Sometimes we take things for granted that we shouldn't. 

Don - That is very good news about the second set of scrapings being negative. Now you can just concentrate on getting your nose healed and not worry about any further treatments required. Enjoy your last bit of "away" camping for the season.

Elaine - Wow! Sounds like a cause for celebration, cards and flowers to me! That's awesome! Congratulations to you all. 

Caman - How is the band assembly going? I hope you have found some good musicians in your area.


----------



## MaxPower

Hi.


----------



## KC4

Hey Warren! 

Nice to see you in the Shang too!

How's everything going?


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Kim.

Things are not too bad. Been very busy at work, working 12 hour shifts and the odd Saturday.

I've been contemplating my future at the company though. I really like it there, I work with a good crew, and I'm being considered for promotion. The rub is that I have been having problems with my feet as a result of the long hours standing and not being able to get my glucose levels in check when I'm on nights. I went to the Doctors and she thinks I have diabetic neuropathy, which isn't good. So I am deciding whether I should stay or leave.

If I leave, i will partner with my wife to take a run at her skin care business, which I know will be successful, but until we reach that point, we will have no income, unless sales are generated immediately. In the the long run, I think we have a better chance of being successful running our own business than we do with me working at the factory.

*whew*


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Elaine, Rp, Kim, Warren and all. 

Warren: How'ya boy. Nice to see you. 
I would go for working with the wife. Can you get sickpay at all?
Could you GP help you finding some financial cover based on you
medical problems? Don't go on working and cripple yourself. No one
will give you thanks for that. They'll just toss you to the side and get 
someone else. 

Kim: I have to get things sorted out first before attending to any art matters. 

I have wast problems with the guy that was going to buy the apartment.
Now he is trying to claim residentship and thus getting ownership over it.
If he succeed we will not get any money whatsoever and lose well over $30.000.

Going now to the YMCA and swim with the three youngest kids and Anna.
Have great day all. 
..............
Izzat 18 / September 25

_A lover feareth nothing and no harm can come nigh him: 
Thou seest him chill in the fire and dry in the sea.
A lover is he who is chill in hell fire; 
A knower is he who is dry in the sea. 
Bahá'u'lláh_
...................


----------



## SINC

Back home, but am rethinking the winterization program. The long range for next weekend has sun and 24° in the offing and I think I will leave things alone in case I get a chance for a repeat performance. 

Last night was super. I bought some nice veal cutlets, new potatoes and fresh green beans. I used egg wash, a bit of spice mixed in bread crumbs to coat them, and fried them up with boiled new potatoes. Then I deglazed the pan with a tiny bit of GM and added a bit of water and steamed the beans in the mixture just long enough to make them tender. Thickened the resulting sauce and used it over the veal. A piece of freshly baked french crust bread and a glass of red rounded out the meal. Ann was impressed and really enjoyed it. ( I didn't tell her what I was cooking and kept her far enough away so as she could not see, but she sure could smell.

Those kind of times are special to us as I imagine they are to all long time married folks. Just doing simple things to add some joy to the day of a loved one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Elaine, research grants are a big deal! Yes you should celebrate!!!!!!!


I agree. Elaine, that is a VERY big deal at The Academy (as universities now want to be called).


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Back home, but am rethinking the winterization program. The long range for next weekend has sun and 24° in the offing and I think I will leave things alone in case I get a chance for a repeat performance.
> 
> Last night was super. I bought some nice veal cutlets, new potatoes and fresh green beans. I used egg wash, a bit of spice mixed in bread crumbs to coat them, and fried them up with boiled new potatoes. Then I deglazed the pan with a tiny bit of GM and added a bit of water and steamed the beans in the mixture just long enough to make them tender. Thickened the resulting sauce and used it over the veal. A piece of freshly baked french crust bread and a glass of red rounded out the meal. Ann was impressed and really enjoyed it. ( I didn't tell her what I was cooking and kept her far enough away so as she could not see, but she sure could smell.
> 
> Those kind of times are special to us as I imagine they are to all long time married folks. Just doing simple things to add some joy to the day of a loved one.


:clap::clap: good for you! I know these are the things one does for a partner, long time or not.... I remember it well!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Hi Kim.
> 
> Things are not too bad. Been very busy at work, working 12 hour shifts and the odd Saturday.
> 
> I've been contemplating my future at the company though. I really like it there, I work with a good crew, and I'm being considered for promotion. The rub is that I have been having problems with my feet as a result of the long hours standing and not being able to get my glucose levels in check when I'm on nights. I went to the Doctors and she thinks I have diabetic neuropathy, which isn't good. So I am deciding whether I should stay or leave.
> 
> If I leave, i will partner with my wife to take a run at her skin care business, which I know will be successful, but until we reach that point, we will have no income, unless sales are generated immediately. In the the long run, I think we have a better chance of being successful running our own business than we do with me working at the factory.
> 
> *whew*


Hey, Warren. I was thinking about you today as I had to schedule my Toyota RAV4 for the scheduled oil change. Sorry to hear of the possible "diabetic neuropathy". I know someone with this situation, and he had to quit work, even though he was an insurance salesman. Might the promotion get you off of your feet a bit? I wish you luck with your decision. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Sorry to hear of your continued woes with this apartment situation. Hopefully, it shall all work out in your favor. Good to hear that most of your children are getting settled in to their new home. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must go now, since I am on neighborhood chainsaw patrol. The city of St.John's is swamped with all the calls to cut up fallen tree branches, so neighbors are helping neighbors. I can only handle branches as thick as someone's arms, but these are the limbs that mostly snapped off of trees. See you all later. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hey Warren - Sorry to hear of health issues complicating your work life. That sucks. Your health comes first though of course, because when you don't have that, everything else is secondary. Good luck with your decision. How are the boys doing? 

Don - Yep. With all the elder care I have been involved with lately, I have had many opportunities to observe senior couples. What a special bond and joie de vivre many seem to have. Even in the face of possibly serious issues (I have been hanging around hospitals a lot lately) they just seem to be so happy and comfortable in each other's company. I look forward to when Lee and I become a senior couple. 

Caman - Sorry about your apartment woes. Do you have a trusted friend or advocate in Sweden that can help you deal with things locally? It is so hard to manage things from such a long distance.

Marc - No surprise that you are out helping the neighbors clear their downed trees. There will be plenty of firewood for a while around there. Take care!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - No surprise that you are out helping the neighbors clear their downed trees. There will be plenty of firewood for a while around there. Take care! " 

True, Kim, but I am actually cutting and splitting and stacking wood for an elderly couple (the man with Parkinson's for whom I shovel snow), so I won't be using any of it myself. They have enough from last year's pile to last them for this year, and this is for next year when it dries in his garage. He has a woodstove and two fireplaces, so this will save them big time on their heating bill since they are pensioners on CPP, OAS and a small private pension. 

So, this is my woodcutting "mitzvah", although I don't think that it is included in the 613 commandments given in the Torah.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> So, this is my woodcutting "mitzvah", although I don't think that it is included in the 613 commandments given in the Torah.


:lmao: I am betting it is, they didn't have hurricanes and big knocked down trees, when they wrote it, and I am sure in a 'modern' re-done version it would be rule # 614 ... 
Remember Abou Ben Adhem ...the one who writes in the book is watching! 

Has there been any word about help for those who have lost so much? Any sign of aid?

Sure hope so, not good if we can help others and not our own... I just ask because I am missing any information if there is any... 

Have a good evening, and take a rest, I know you overdid it today...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao: I am betting it is, they didn't have hurricanes and big knocked down trees, when they wrote it, and I am sure in a 'modern' re-done version it would be rule # 614 ...
> Remember Abou Ben Adhem ...the one who writes in the book is watching!
> 
> Has there been any word about help for those who have lost so much? Any sign of aid?
> 
> Sure hope so, not good if we can help others and not our own... I just ask because I am missing any information if there is any...
> 
> Have a good evening, and take a rest, I know you overdid it today...


Maybe it is a mitzvah ......... or just a good deed. I think the latter.

Help in on the way from the army, navy and Newfoundlanders and Labradorians who are donating money, supplies, equipment, boats, time and effort. We are ALL pitching in to help others.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. If I am up early enough, I shall have Sunday Brunch waiting for you all. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope Life is treating you kindly these days. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. If I am up early enough, I shall have Sunday Brunch waiting for you all. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


Nite All, I too am heading for an early (I think) rise ... will come back for brunch tho... :yawn:

Sleep well, sweet dreams....


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## MLeh

I guess it's up to me to make breakfast ... so the usual Sunday morning buffet is replaced by your choice of 'Sunny Boy', 'Red River', or Oatmeal - your choice of rolled oats or steel cut.

We do have some fresh fruit available to go on top, as well as the usual condiments - honey, brown sugar, or maple syrup. My favourite is peaches with brown sugar on steel cut oats.

Morning everyone. 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday. 

(Thanks to everyone who responded regarding the research grant. I'll make an appropriate fuss. Wasn't too sure if it was like the scholarships she'd got in the past - I had made a fuss and she said "Oh, _everyone_ gets the scholarships, Mum.")


----------



## SINC

Morning Elaine, thanks for brekkie and congrats to your daughter. SAP is doing a major upload right now as every file had to be upgraded this morning. Once it is done, I can get to work on tomorrow. If you are a Snooker fan, or even if you're not, watch the incredible video of a perfect game of 147 points today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Elaine and Don. Thanks for breakfast, Elaine. I was up early but went over to Eugene and Betty's house to split the wood I cut yesterday. Then, they invited Deborah and me over for a real Newfoundland breakfast. This is their way of saying thanks for the wood. Still, I am full!!!! 

Hope everyone has a good Sunday.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. What's a real Newfoundland breakfast Marc?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. What's a real Newfoundland breakfast Marc?


Puffin eggs, moose steak and cod juice? 

Good question Warren.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. What's a real Newfoundland breakfast Marc?


Petty Harbour "golden waffles", Good Luck margerine, homemade scones, homemade blueberry and bakeapple jams and jellies, and we were greeted with the sweet aroma of simmering molasses and batches of toutons (fried bread dough) sizzling on a hot pan. Loads of carbs ............ but filling.

How goes your decision as to what to do about your job at Toyota?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Elaine. I love Sunny Boy cereal. Especially with brown sugar, nuts, dried fruit and (I confess) butter.

Marc - The Newfoundland breakfast you and Deborah enjoyed sounds delicious. I've never tried toutons. Maybe one day.

Most of yesterday I spent trimming our large cottoneaster hedge. It is a massive thing and required about 2 feet off the top and 1- 1.5 feet off each side. After trimming, it still seems to be 8-9 feet wide (and about 35 feet long) . I needed to get up on a ladder and trim the top from both sides to be able to reach the middle. That electric hedge trimmer gets heavier by the hour too I noticed. Note to self: Next year get the trimmer sharpened first. I think I worked harder than I needed to because the blades were dull.

Today my forearms (especially wrists) are very sore.... at least my muscles have stopped spasming/twitching like they were last night. Ugh. I think that was a sure sign I overdid it.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cool here today. Just finishing some Blueberry coffee. Very nice and quite a change from my Butter Pecan. 

What would a Sunday be without reading? I have a favour to ask. I am setting out my annotations for my studies and I want to get the style right. I do not want it to be too academic, so I have enclosed below a sample.

I would appreciate a critique if you can spare the time.... thanks.

Citation: Freire, P. Pedagogy of the Oppressed 30th Anniversary Edition, Continuum International New York. 2000


Annotation:

Pedagogy of the Oppressed is, undoubtedly, the best know work of the Brazilian educator Paulo Freire. It is a work which can be interpreted on many levels, and in this regard would not look out of place along side Machiavelli’s The Prince, in that both were written as socio-political manuals. Machiavelli’s to maintain political control, and Freire’s to drive socio-political change.

Often deemed a pedagogy for revolution more than a revolutionary pedagogy, much of the work describes Freire’s vision on how to effect social change using critical consciousness [ conscientiazacao in his terms] to assist the oppressed to achieve cultural liberation. In other words, helping them see their reality and using praxis [ reflection and action together ] to transform that reality into a reality that is more just and one which will allow them to achieve their potential. In Freirean terms this process seeks “humanization”. 

Freire appears to have been heavily influenced by Catholicism and, oddly, Marxist teachings. Much of the work discusses class struggle and how the dominate class oppresses the dominated class by using varying methods which includes, most notably, a concept he calls the “Banking Education”: teachers simply deposit facts into student’s heads for withdrawal at a later date. A concept discussed by Lindeman and also by Malcolm Knowles in a much earlier writing. This leads us to one of the major criticisms of Freire: that of limited references to educational literature. Freire seems to be either unaware of, or simply refuses to acknowledge, the work of others, which remarkably resembles his train of thought. 

Another criticism of Freire is that his writings have limited applicability out side of the Third World. However, revolutions take many forms and are not limited only to over-throwing governments. One need only to try to install major computer systems in a large organization, or develop contemporary educational curricula, to the politics involved. 

While I consider his approach utopian [ and Freire is the first to state that it was not his intent to develop a universal method ], Freire is also unabashed in his purpose. His work was intended as a guide for socio-political change, under the guise of pedagogy, to help those who are submerged within the reality of their oppression.

A blueprint for Cultural Revolution, so to speak, and while many may not consider it “the” blueprint, it probably is as good a blueprint as any.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim.

"Thanks for breakfast Elaine. I love Sunny Boy cereal. Especially with brown sugar, nuts, dried fruit and (I confess) butter.

Marc - The Newfoundland breakfast you and Deborah enjoyed sounds delicious. I've never tried toutons. Maybe one day." 

Personally, I would rather have had the breakfast you describe. I am stuffed. Still, I have been working in my garden for the past hour or so with no thoughts of lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cool here today. Just finishing some Blueberry coffee. Very nice and quite a change from my Butter Pecan.
> 
> What would a Sunday be without reading? I have a favour to ask. I am setting out my annotations for my studies and I want to get the style right. I do not want it to be too academic, so I have enclosed below a sample.
> 
> I would appreciate a critique if you can spare the time.... thanks.
> 
> Citation: Freire, P. Pedagogy of the Oppressed 30th Anniversary Edition, Continuum International New York. 2000
> 
> 
> Annotation:
> 
> Pedagogy of the Oppressed is, undoubtedly, the best know work of the Brazilian educator Paulo Freire. It is a work which can be interpreted on many levels, and in this regard would not look out of place along side Machiavelli’s The Prince, in that both were written as socio-political manuals. Machiavelli’s to maintain political control, and Freire’s to drive socio-political change.
> 
> Often deemed a pedagogy for revolution more than a revolutionary pedagogy, much of the work describes Freire’s vision on how to effect social change using critical consciousness [ conscientiazacao in his terms] to assist the oppressed to achieve cultural liberation. In other words, helping them see their reality and using praxis [ reflection and action together ] to transform that reality into a reality that is more just and one which will allow them to achieve their potential. In Freirean terms this process seeks “humanization”.
> 
> Freire appears to have been heavily influenced by Catholicism and, oddly, Marxist teachings. Much of the work discusses class struggle and how the dominate class oppresses the dominated class by using varying methods which includes, most notably, a concept he calls the “Banking Education”: teachers simply deposit facts into student’s heads for withdrawal at a later date. A concept discussed by Lindeman and also by Malcolm Knowles in a much earlier writing. This leads us to one of the major criticisms of Freire: that of limited references to educational literature. Freire seems to be either unaware of, or simply refuses to acknowledge, the work of others, which remarkably resembles his train of thought.
> 
> Another criticism of Freire is that his writings have limited applicability out side of the Third World. However, revolutions take many forms and are not limited only to over-throwing governments. One need only to try to install major computer systems in a large organization, or develop contemporary educational curricula, to the politics involved.
> 
> While I consider his approach utopian [ and Freire is the first to state that it was not his intent to develop a universal method ], Freire is also unabashed in his purpose. His work was intended as a guide for socio-political change, under the guise of pedagogy, to help those who are submerged within the reality of their oppression.
> 
> A blueprint for Cultural Revolution, so to speak, and while many may not consider it “the” blueprint, it probably is as good a blueprint as any.


Afternoon, Rp.

An excellent analysis. I shall admit that I have not fully understood the point that "Freire appears to have been heavily influenced by Catholicism", since I don't fully understand the Catholic faith. I do see his links to Marxism, however. 

I especially liked your contention that "... in this regard would not look out of place along side Machiavelli’s The Prince, in that both were written as socio-political manuals." An excellent observation.

My only suggestion would be concerning this point -- "Another criticism of Freire is that his writings have limited applicability out side of the Third World." If this is your criticism, somehow make this known to the reader. If it is your reading of a criticism of someone else, provide some citation (e.g., Glassman, 2010). Just a thought.

Great work. Love reading your writing ........... any day .......... any time.


----------



## KC4

Rp - I am not qualified to provide a useful critique but your writing is great and I enjoyed the read.

Marc - Heavy frost has already hit this region so many are starting to put their gardens to bed for the winter in my neighborhood. How depressing.


----------



## Dr.G.

The end of a grand afternoon here, spent working in my gardening and cleaning off our windows. Time to make some hot tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## KC4

Yes please Marc, a Sonal Special would be perfect about now, thanks.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all. I had a bit of a setback with my honker last night. Seems I was restless and rolled over on the pillow giving my schnoze an unintended good scrubbing which tore off the scab. Sigh. Time to start all over again. Such is life.


----------



## Sonal

Well, it beats cancer Don, but it still kind of sucks.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Afternoon all. I had a bit of a setback with my honker last night. Seems I was restless and rolled over on the pillow giving my schnoze an unintended good scrubbing which tore off the scab. Sigh. Time to start all over again. Such is life.


OUCH!!!! Hopefully it won't be too uncomfortable.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Well, it beats cancer Don, but it still kind of sucks.


Yeah, those are words of wisdom to take to heart Sonal, thanks for that. 

And Rp, since I was asleep, so I didn't feel a thing. Just made a mess of the towel I had on the pillow case in anticipation of the possibility of just such an event.

Back to the task at hand of re-establishing a scab. Who nose, it might all work out just fine?


----------



## Rps

Say Don, I wonder what expletive you used ................ something like Olfactory!


----------



## Rps

To all those who critiqued my annotation today, thanks! I greatly appreciated you insights and suggestions.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Afternoon all. I had a bit of a setback with my honker last night. Seems I was restless and rolled over on the pillow giving my schnoze an unintended good scrubbing which tore off the scab. Sigh. Time to start all over again. Such is life.


Ouch! I am sorry this had to happen, I know I cannot persuade you to the silver, so you shall have to persevere with the ointment which sadly, keeps the tissue from healing properly, this is going to be a long process and for this I am sorry for these setbacks.... 
But considering the alternative (a new nose) it will eventually come to a point where the healing will have begun... 
Good luck... any thought of an apple or something tied to the cheeks to stop the rolling over?? just a thought... 




Rps said:


> To all those who critiqued my annotation today, thanks! I greatly appreciated you insights and suggestions.


I am not able to critique your work Rp, but did enjoy the read... very thought provoking.. impressive!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Heavy frost has already hit this region so many are starting to put their gardens to bed for the winter in my neighborhood. How depressing." Kim, I am just starting to get everything ready for Fall, but things are still growing. I actually like Fall here since it comes upon us slowly. I still wear shorts until my birthday, which is next month. 

Still, a nice cup of Sonal Special is great any time of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Afternoon all. I had a bit of a setback with my honker last night. Seems I was restless and rolled over on the pillow giving my schnoze an unintended good scrubbing which tore off the scab. Sigh. Time to start all over again. Such is life.


I agree with Rp, Don. Ouch. Still, you know what needs to be done so hopefully it should not be too inconvenient. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> To all those who critiqued my annotation today, thanks! I greatly appreciated you insights and suggestions.


Hope my comments were of some help, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Afternoon all. I had a bit of a setback with my honker last night. Seems I was restless and rolled over on the pillow giving my schnoze an unintended good scrubbing which tore off the scab. Sigh. Time to start all over again. Such is life.


Ouch. Sorry to hear of the blow to the nose. Have you considered wearing one of these while you sleep?








You could stop worrying about the effects to your nose if you roll over and if it inadvertently startles Ann, at least you'd have head protection. (You may also wish to wear a cup.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise this morning .......... and a doxie licking my face, got me up at about just before 7AM. So, I thought I would start and Early Bird Breakfast this morning for those up and about this early. I miss Caman not being online hours before me. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, re the SF Giants, their season will go down to the last three games ........ at home and against the SD Padres. Hopefully, coming on Oct.1-3, the Spirit of 1951 .......... and the "shot heard round the world", will motivate them to victory. We shall see. 

YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Ouch. Sorry to hear of the blow to the nose. Have you considered wearing one of these while you sleep?
> View attachment 16195
> 
> 
> You could stop worrying about the effects to your nose if you roll over and if it inadvertently startles Ann, at least you'd have head protection. (You may also wish to wear a cup.)


Kim, while the helmet may be a good idea to offer some protection, I can assure you there is no need for the cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How is your nose this morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it looks like we too will have a nice day, but the sun won't be up for another hour or so here.

I have a new job and start this morning at Ultimate Stair and Rail this morning at 8:00 a.m. in Edmonton. It seems strange to be getting up, rushing through SAP and heading out the door to work at 7:30 in the morning. I haven't done this in many years.

The owners, a couple I have known for 25 years left Friday on an Alaskan cruise for a week and asked me if I would look after the office each morning for them this week. That allows his brother to spend the morning out doing quotes and he will return to staff the office in the afternoons.

So tomorrow's edition of SAP will be done between answering phone calls and waiting on customers.


----------



## SINC

Marc, my nose has stopped draining now and is in the process of healing much more quickly than last time around. I may try a bit of Leslie's silver this week to see if that assists in closing up the open area more quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, good luck with your new job and nose. My son just left for a new job in a law firm ........ which is a fine way to see if he wants to go into law now that he has graduated from Memorial ........... and a way to earn some money. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

My how time flies Marc, your son was just a youngster when we first met on this board nearly 10 years ago now. Good for him on graduating and considering law.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My how time flies Marc, your son was just a youngster when we first met on this board nearly 10 years ago now. Good for him on graduating and considering law.


Thanks, Don. I am not sure how serious he is about law school, but working in a law firm should help him see if this is the career for him. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don, Kim and the rest of the Shang. Cool here today.

Marc the schedule will make or break the Giants. Should be interesting. Notice the Yanks are in the same position with Tampa Bay..... but as a Giants fan I guess you could care less about the pinstripes.

IF the Giants do get in, it will hold them in good stead in the playoffs. I always believed that those that fight to get in will do better than those that walk in.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Gang of the Shang!

I hope all are well today. 

Thanks for breakfast Marc. I'll be interested to hear any opinions your son may offer about working at a law firm. I've worked at one and was glad to change directions afterwards.

Don - Off to check SAP soon. Yup, I'm guessing the silver will speed up the healing process myself. Then we can refer to you as the SSS (Super Silver Schnoz).


----------



## SINC

I ran across this poem today and it sure brought back a lot of pleasant memories for me. Forgive the length, but it really is a quick read and I thought some others here might enjoy it too:

A little house with three bedrooms,
one bathroom and one car on the street.
A mower that you had to push
to make the grass look neat. 

In the kitchen on the wall
we only had one phone,
And no need for recording things,
someone was always home. 

We only had a living room
where we would congregate,
unless it was at mealtime
in the kitchen where we ate. 

We had no need for family rooms
or extra rooms to dine.
When meeting as a family
those two rooms would work out fine. 

We only had one TV set
and channels maybe two,
But always there was one of them
with something worth the view. 

For snacks we had potato chips
that tasted like a chip.
And if you wanted flavor
there was Lipton's onion dip. 

Store-bought snacks were rare because
my mother liked to cook
and nothing can compare to snacks
in Betty Crocker's book. 

Weekends were for family trips
or staying home to play.
We all did things together --
even go to church to pray. 

When we did our weekend trips
depending on the weather,
no one stayed at home because
we liked to be together. 

Sometimes we would separate
to do things on our own,
but we knew where the others were
without our own cell phone. 

Then there were the movies
with your favorite movie star,
and nothing can compare
to watching movies in your car. 

Then there were the picnics
at the peak of summer season,
pack a lunch and find some trees
and never need a reason. 

Get a baseball game together
with all the friends you know,
have real action playing ball --
and no game video. 

Remember when the doctor
used to be the family friend,
and didn't need insurance
or a lawyer to defend? 

The way that he took care of you
or what he had to do,
because he took an oath and strived
to do the best for you. 

Remember going to the store
and shopping casually,
and when you went to pay for it
you used your own money? 

Nothing that you had to swipe
or punch in some amount,
and remember when the cashier person
had to really count? 

The milkman used to go
from door to door,
And it was just a few cents more
than going to the store. 

There was a time when mailed letters
came right to your door,
without a lot of junk mail ads
sent out by every store. 

The mailman knew each house by name
and knew where it was sent;
there were not loads of mail addressed
to "present occupant." 

There was a time when just one glance
was all that it would take,
and you would know the kind of car,
the model and the make. 

They didn't look like turtles
trying to squeeze out every mile;
they were streamlined, white walls, fins
and really had some style. 

One time the music that you played
whenever you would jive,
was from a vinyl, big-holed record
called a forty-five. 

The record player had a post
to keep them all in line
and then the records would drop down
and play one at a time. 

Oh sure, we had our problems then,
just like we do today
and always we were striving,
trying for a better way. 

Oh, the simple life we lived
still seems like so much fun,
how can you explain a game,
just kick the can and run? 

And why would boys put baseball cards
between bicycle spokes
and for a nickel, red machines
had little bottled Cokes? 

This life seemed so much easier
and slower in some ways.
I love the new technology
but I sure do miss those days. 

So time moves on and so do we
and nothing stays the same,
but I sure love to reminisce
and walk down memory lane.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Just got a call this morning that I was accepted to the bone marrow / stem cell registry. Not quite as good news as being accepted for my MFA (though I won't hear until December) but certainly beats a kick in the pants.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, can I assume you were accepted as a donor to the registry?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal, can I assume you were accepted as a donor to the registry?


Well, once I send in my cheek swab, I'll be listed in the registry. If there's a match in the future, then I'll be asked to donate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, Don, Kim and the rest of the Shang. Cool here today.
> 
> Marc the schedule will make or break the Giants. Should be interesting. Notice the Yanks are in the same position with Tampa Bay..... but as a Giants fan I guess you could care less about the pinstripes.
> 
> IF the Giants do get in, it will hold them in good stead in the playoffs. I always believed that those that fight to get in will do better than those that walk in.


Amen, Brother Rp. We shall see. Excelsior for the Giants. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good on you Sonal, that is a fine gesture on your part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim.

"Thanks for breakfast Marc. I'll be interested to hear any opinions your son may offer about working at a law firm. I've worked at one and was glad to change directions afterwards." As will I, Kim. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"So time moves on and so do we
and nothing stays the same,
but I sure love to reminisce
and walk down memory lane. " 

Amen, Don. This brings back fond memories ............. never had a milman come to our door, but I have fond memories of my baseball cards. In fact, I used to be a millionaire .............. until my mother threw away most of my baseball cards when I went to university. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Just got a call this morning that I was accepted to the bone marrow / stem cell registry. Not quite as good news as being accepted for my MFA (though I won't hear until December) but certainly beats a kick in the pants.


Good for you, Sonal. This shall be another "mitzvah" in your life.

As for the MFA, you would be an asset to their program. Hopefully, they see quality as all of us see in you here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot selling "toy" in Europe. Hopefully, it shall not be a "must have" Christmas toy in North America, or dachshunds everywhere will be run out of town. We shall see.

YouTube - Takkie Kakkie


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone (at least it is for me). I just woke up and am now preparing for my last week of night shift.


----------



## SINC

Morning Warren, any decision yet on your future at the plant?


----------



## MaxPower

I think the writing is on the wall. I will leave, but only after my contract is up the first week of October. That is when I get benefits so, I will stock up on diabetic supplies before I leave. It will be hard to leave since I work with a good bunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I think the writing is on the wall. I will leave, but only after my contract is up the first week of October. That is when I get benefits so, I will stock up on diabetic supplies before I leave. It will be hard to leave since I work with a good bunch.


Afternoon, Warren. Sounds like a wise move. Your health comes first. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The best teachers teach from the heart, not from the book" ~ Author Unknown


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight Marc, sleep well.... and to the rest of you in the east who are possibly getting ready for a good night's sleep....


----------



## SINC

Yep, night Marc, it's too early for us to retire yet, but not too long away either.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon me friends. 

It is so weird being at the but end, time-wise, of this forum.
Though days with Aiofe throwing tantrums all around for the
lion part of the time since she came home at 3:45PM.
She might be tired, since she refused to sleep, laying awake in her
bed until 10:45PM last night. Early night awaits, which is good. I'm
planing to have a nice evening with Anna, watching Irish Hearts with 
Pierce Brosnan on the computer. A good movie that I can recommend.
............
_He is God!
O ye kind friends and the maidservants of the Merciful:	
IN THE great Qur’án, God says: “Thou shalt see no difference in the creatures of God.” In other words, He says: From the ideal standpoint, there is no variation between the creatures of God, because they are all created by Him. From the above premise, a conclusion is drawn, that there is no difference between countries. The future of the Dominion of Canada, however, is very great, and the events connected with it infinitely glorious. It shall become the object of the glance of providence, and shall show forth the bounties of the All-Glorious._

Revealed on February 21, 1917, in Bahá’u’lláh’s room at the house of Abbúd in ‘Akká, and addressed to the Bahá’ís of Canada—Newfoundland, Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, Quebec, Saskatchewan, Manitoba, Ontario, Alberta, British Columbia, Yukon, Mackenzie, Keewatin, Ungava, Franklin Islands—and Greenland.

This was a wee part of it. The rest can be found at:
Bahái Reference Library - Tablets of the Divine Plan, Pages 93-98


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a nice breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, sorry to hear of the situation with Aiofe. How does your apartment situation go back in Sweden? Good luck, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished today's SAP and now to get ready for work. There is so much construction that a normally 15 minute trip took me 45 minutes yesterday and I was five minutes late, so I must leave by 7:10 or so today. Check out the 'Seasick Steve' video today where he plays great guitar with only three strings.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning Boys!
Thanks Marc for breakfast, seems you are getting used to the new stove! :clap:

And Caman, it is hard for kids to express themselves when they don't know what is making them upset in the first place, I wonder if the 'shock' of being in such a strange, new environment has finally taken hold, and she does not feel like she belongs in her own skin! this is a weird feeling, and too much to handle, so on come the tantrums, especially if she is a sensitive soul ... perhaps a time to find out how things are making her feel might be a way to see how she is processing all the new- ness ..
I hope your friend can help you with your apt in Sweden, and you don't get 'stiffed'... can you not just order him out and put the darn thing up for sale again? You can tell the 'authorities' he hasn't paid for the house... can't you? ... ( you didn't give him the deed to the place did you?)

Don I am impressed with your 3 string guitarist, but more-so with your cluster map... even out in the ocean!! You almost have the world covered! 

Have a wonderful day... it is 18 here and a high of 25 later , the sky looks like the blue shall prevail! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Finished my morning grading so now I shall "celebrate" with going out to mow the lawn and then have a lunch of BBQ hot dogs and a home-grown lettuce and tomato salad. Finally got some red tomatoes on the vine. Dozens upon dozens more to come ......... I hope. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning again from my temporary office at Ultimate Rail & Stair in Edmonton. I left the house at 7:10 and arrived at 8:15. An hour and five minutes for an eight km trip. You can do the math to determine the speed. The construction in Edmonton is horrendous. Every possible route is torn up. I have now tried three different routes to get here, one last week on a dry run, yesterday and again this morning. If I had to put up with this every day, I would quit work altogether.


----------



## MLeh

Don, I came to the conclusion while driving through Alberta last week that there is not one kilometer of road in the entire province of Alberta that does not have some form of construction on it or happening beside it which necessitates a detour of some type. Downtown Calgary is particularly horrendous. Took me 45 minutes to go three blocks, and that was in the middle of the afternoon, before rush hour.


----------



## macdoodle

Well for all of you out here in traffic land, stopped only... 

check out this video, it is amazing... I cannot believe the amount of training that went into this!!

dancing doggy


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Elaine - I can relate to the construction traffic woes around Calgary. With LRT expansion, ring road construction and city center new buildings (it's a forest of construction cranes down there), it's almost impossible to find a route anywhere without blockages, restrictions or detours. It boggles the mind to think of the money being spent. What really frustrates me are construction sites were the roads are torn up and restricted and heavy machinery sits parked without a worker on site....for days, or weeks.

Marc - The BBQ Hot Dogs sound good as does the homegrown Lettuce and tomato salad. Is it safe to send a hot dog via Doxie Express?

Caman - Sorry to hear about Aiofe's troubles. Hopefully they will be sorted out soon, in addition to the apartment issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well for all of you out here in traffic land, stopped only...
> 
> check out this video, it is amazing... I cannot believe the amount of training that went into this!!
> 
> dancing doggy


An amazing routine, Leslie. We have Casey in agility training, and he had to be taught to run through a tunnel and jump over a barrier. Trying to teach a doxie to play chess, however, is much more difficult.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - The BBQ Hot Dogs sound good as does the homegrown Lettuce and tomato salad. Is it safe to send a hot dog via Doxie Express?" Sure. We can send the hot dogs pre-cooked, complete with my wife's homemade BBQ sauce that she and her sister made when she was last in Calgary, or we can send them fresh. Your choice.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc - The BBQ Hot Dogs sound good as does the homegrown Lettuce and tomato salad. Is it safe to send a hot dog via Doxie Express?" Sure. We can send the hot dogs pre-cooked, complete with my wife's homemade BBQ sauce that she and her sister made when she was last in Calgary, or we can send them fresh. Your choice.


Hahah! With Deborah's homemade BBQ sauce, delivered by one of the above pictured bun warmers, please. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hahah! With Deborah's homemade BBQ sauce, delivered by one of the above pictured bun warmers, please. Thanks.


They are on their way. We use only Kosher doxies, smooth haired rather than the long haired or wire haired doxies, for that easy chewing/easy swallowing hot dog. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> They are on their way. We use only Kosher doxies, smooth haired rather than the long haired or wire haired doxies, for that easy chewing/easy swallowing hot dog. Enjoy.


Dachshund Schoen!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Dachshund Schoen!


Good one, Kim. :lmao:

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I can't believe how close the NL West and AL East races are right now, with only 6 games left to play.

MLB Standings - CBSSports.com


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes I've looked at that. The Giant's better win it all or they may be out of luck for the Wild Card, SD and maybe a failing Atlanta [ boo hoo ] could be a problem. I will need to check the schedule to see how the next 3 games are lining up, It may come down to the last 3 with you know who................... tickets anyone?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Kim. :lmao:
> 
> How are you today?


I'm doing well, thanks Marc. How are things in NL? Are they getting near to normal yet, after the big storm? I expect there is still a substantial amount of repair and clean-up to do.


----------



## SINC

Marc, you were asking about our leaves:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes I've looked at that. The Giant's better win it all or they may be out of luck for the Wild Card, SD and maybe a failing Atlanta [ boo hoo ] could be a problem. I will need to check the schedule to see how the next 3 games are lining up, It may come down to the last 3 with you know who................... tickets anyone?


Yes, and the last three games of the season for the Giants are at home ........... against the Padres ............ from Oct. 1-3, which is a good luck period for the Giants. May we again hear that phrase "The Giants wint the pennant ............ the Giants win the pennant ............... the Giants win the pennant." Those were the days.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm doing well, thanks Marc. How are things in NL? Are they getting near to normal yet, after the big storm? I expect there is still a substantial amount of repair and clean-up to do.


Evening, Kim. Glad all is well with you. Things are slowly getting back to normal here in St. John's, but for parts of rural NL, it will be next summer when some repairs to bridges/roads/homes will be finalized. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice sea of yellow, Don. Nothing here yet, since all is still green and growing. My wife is going to Calgary tomorrow to visit her dad, and may get to Edmonton to see her brother over the weekend. I, of course, shall be staying home to work ...................... and care for the seven doxies. Sounds like a Disney movie, "Dr. G. and the Seven Doxies" .................. or was that Snow White?????


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Leslie, Elaine, Kim, Rp and all. 

Trying to get some stuff done at home.
Loads to get into to stay on top of things here.
New methods and way, all from banking to routines.
Had a great late evening with herself yesterday, but
it was rather late, 1:30AM, before we got some sleep,
so Anna is a wee bit tired today.
Aiofe has her tantrums with springs from her speech 
impairment. Only one short one in school so far, and that's
good. We don't want the teacher to experience the lengthily ones.
When she goes off the older kids can't study, so we need to find
a way to get over this rather quickly. But she is a sweet girl, so
I'm sure this will pass soon.
....................
Fiḍál 2 / September 28

_O SON OF MAN! Should prosperity befall thee, rejoice not, 
and should abasement come upon thee, grieve not, for both 
shall pass away and be no more.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Hopefully, as you say, Aiofe will ease down on her outbursts, both at home and school. We shall see.

How is your elbow these days?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. Hopefully, as you say, Aiofe will ease down on her outbursts, both at home and school. We shall see.
> How is your elbow these days?


Afternoon Marc.
Well not that good, I'm have to say.
I'm going in to Seattle to see my physiotherapist
tomorrow and she will see access what she can do for me.
She is really nice and very skilled I was told.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon Marc.
> Well not that good, i'm sorry to say.
> I'm ging in to Seattle to see my physiotherapist
> tomorrow and she will see what she can do for me.
> She is very nice and skilled I was told.


Good luck, Caman. Soon, you will be able to pitch for the Seattle Mariners. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at our last OtHD Breakfast ......... for the month of September, 2010. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope all goes well with your program and your car. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this mid-week. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, with the Giants ahead by two games in the NL West, with their last three of five games against the Padres at home, may the ghost of Bobby Thomson be with them this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Busy day ahead. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Busy day ahead. Later . . .


Morning, Don .............. here's your hat ................. what's your hurry?


----------



## Rps

Hi Don and Marc and all: Yes should be interesting. SD has its back against the wall with both the Giants and Atlanta, so they should be a handful. Not sure what the magic number is,...2 i think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Don and Marc and all: Yes should be interesting. SD has its back against the wall with both the Giants and Atlanta, so they should be a handful. Not sure what the magic number is,...2 i think.


If the season ended today, it would be the Giants against the Braves in the first round of the playoffs. We shall see.

MLB Standings - CBSSports.com

MLB Standings - CBSSports.com


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this mid-week. Enjoy.






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Amen!
Thanks for the Over the Hound Day Breakfast Marc!

Good Day Shang Gang!


----------



## Rps

Cute, but I thought the grace a bit of a dog's breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen!
> Thanks for the Over the Hound Day Breakfast Marc!
> 
> Good Day Shang Gang!


Good one, Kim. I could never get one of our doxies to say grace ............. or even wait to be fed.

With doxies, every day is "over the hound day", especially since they are less than a foot tall. Still, Over the Hump Day comes only on Wednesday.


----------



## SINC

Well, here I am half way through my week long stint and wishing it was over. One thing I know for sure is that I have no desire to work serving the public any longer. Some folks are just plan rude, others just plain stupid.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Well, here I am half way through my week long stint and wishing it was over. One thing I know for sure is that I have no desire to work serving the public any longer. Some folks are just plan rude, others just plain stupid.


Sorry to hear that this is going to be a long week for you. Public service can be a challenge to say the least. I think as I get older, my ability to "suffer fools kindly" is greatly diminished.

I'm 3 classes into a 16 class course. The teacher is fine, but one of my fellow students is a real pill that I am finding incredibly difficult to take anymore. She commandeers most of the teacher's time in class (out of a class of 20 students, she probably uses half of his time for her "problems"). 

About half a dozen students stayed late last night in an attempt to finally get our questions answered. I finally gave up after 20 minutes because she was still there, still demanding most of his time. The instructor just lets it happen. (sigh)

To make it worse, this woman constantly repeats herself (if we heard about her taking an Auto-cad course once and how this course isn't like that, we heard it 15-18 times over 3.5 hours). She also constantly speaks in an irritatingly whiny tone (like she is constantly worried and unsure about her every click or drag) and constantly asks the same questions over and over again. 

Lord, give me strength not to "Click" and "drag" her out of there myself.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, for example:

Me: Good Morning, Ultimate Stair and Rail

Him: Do youse guys do round stairs?

Me: Do you mean circular stairs or spiral stairs?

Him: I said round, I've got 16 risers in a house I'm building. What I want to know is how much do they cost?

Me: Well sir, we would have to send a person out to take a look at the job, discuss materials, measure for installation and then we could provide a quote for you.

Him: I don't want all that right now, I just want a rough idea of how much they would cost. No sense going to all that trouble if I can't afford it, is there? You must install them so just give me an average price of what they would cost.

Me: I'm sorry, but I can't do that. As I said earlier we would have to see the job to know what the costs would be.

Him: Jesus, do I have to phone someone else to get some idea? That's all I want is an idea.

Me: Well sir, if you wish to call another installation firm, feel free to do so, but you are likely to get the same answer.

Him: Well, you're no damn help to me. Bye.

Me: Sigh.


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> Sorry to hear that this is going to be a long week for you. Public service can be a challenge to say the least. I think as I get older, my ability to "suffer fools kindly" is greatly diminished.
> 
> I'm 3 classes into a 16 class course. The teacher is fine, but one of my fellow students is a real pill that I am finding incredibly difficult to take anymore. She commandeers most of the teacher's time in class (out of a class of 20 students, she probably uses half of his time for her "problems").
> 
> About half a dozen students stayed late last night in an attempt to finally get our questions answered. I finally gave up after 20 minutes because she was still there, still demanding most of his time. The instructor just lets it happen. (sigh)
> 
> To make it worse, this woman constantly repeats herself (if we heard about her taking an Auto-cad course once and how this course isn't like that, we heard it 15-18 times over 3.5 hours). She also constantly speaks in an irritatingly whiny tone (like she is constantly worried and unsure about her every click or drag) and constantly asks the same questions over and over again.
> 
> Lord, give me strength not to "Click" and "drag" her out of there myself.


My daughter has a fellow in one of her courses who always interrupts everyone else when they're speaking and starts every sentence with "Well, when I was in the former Soviet Union ..." (it's a Russian course)

She told me one day he interrupted her as she was speaking, with his patented "Well, when I was ..." and (as he was sitting behind her in the lecture hall) she stopped talking, swiveled her head _slowly_ around and STARED at him. Didn't say a word. Just stared. (Although, truth be known, both my daughter and I have this Look™ thing that's been known to incinerate small objects at 20 paces. Apparently we use it completely unconsciously on people who are being stupid/irritating.)

He stopped talking, and then apologized for interrupting her. 

She _slowly_ turned her head towards the front of the classroom and continued what she was saying.

She says she learnt from her drama teacher years ago that if you want to put emphasis on your actions you do them extra _slowly_.

I don't know if you've got the opportunity to do this, Kim, but it sure worked for my daughter.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Yeah, for example:
> 
> Me: Good Morning, Ultimate Stair and Rail
> 
> Him: Do youse guys do round stairs?
> 
> Me: Do you mean circular stairs or spiral stairs?
> 
> Him; I said round, I've got 16 risers in a house I'm building. What I want to know is how much do they cost?
> 
> Me: Well sir, we would have to send a person out to take a look at the job, discuss materials, measure for installation and then we could provide a quote for you.
> 
> Him: I don't want all that right now, I just want a rough idea of how much they would cost. No sense going to all that trouble if I can't afford it, is there? You must install them so just give me an average price of what they would cost.
> 
> Me: I'm sorry, but I can't do that. As I said earlier we would have to see the job to know what the costs would be.
> 
> Him: Jesus, do I have to phone someone else to get some idea? That's all I want is an idea.
> 
> Me: Well sir, if you wish to call another installation firm, feel free to do so, but you are likely to get the same answer.
> 
> Him: Well, you're no damn help to me. Bye.
> 
> Me: Sigh.


Painful for sure, been there done that .. too many times, Kim I hear you loud and clear, why don't you corner this woman and ask her why she keeps asking the same thing over and over... she may not even realize she is doing it, I would tell her if she isn't understanding something why doesn't she wait for the class to finish then she stays after and gets her private instruction... she isn't very bright or is so unsure of herself she needs the 'attention' shame when you get someone so fearful in a group of any sort... 
My sympathies to you both... the 'public' can be such morons sometimes... 
Don I would have thrown out an outrageous price just to get him away from me, if he said go for it, you could show him how much he saves at the end of the deal...


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Well, here I am half way through my week long stint and wishing it was over. One thing I know for sure is that I have no desire to work serving the public any longer. Some folks are just plan rude, others just plain stupid.


In my line of work, I've been known to resort to the following.

"I've told you everything I can. This conversation is over." Hang up/Walk away.

"Well if you don't like it, you can always move." (For some reason, this offends people.)

"You are more than welcome to call the Tribunal and sue me." (No one takes me up on this.)


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> My daughter has a fellow in one of her courses who always interrupts everyone else when they're speaking and starts every sentence with "Well, when I was in the former Soviet Union ..." (it's a Russian course)
> 
> She told me one day he interrupted her as she was speaking, with his patented "Well, when I was ..." and (as he was sitting behind her in the lecture hall) she stopped talking, swiveled her head _slowly_ around and STARED at him. Didn't say a word. Just stared. (Although, truth be known, both my daughter and I have this Look™ thing that's been known to incinerate small objects at 20 paces. Apparently we use it completely unconsciously on people who are being stupid/irritating.)
> 
> He stopped talking, and then apologized for interrupting her.
> 
> She _slowly_ turned her head towards the front of the classroom and continued what she was saying.
> 
> She says she learnt from her drama teacher years ago that if you want to put emphasis on your actions you do them extra _slowly_.
> 
> I don't know if you've got the opportunity to do this, Kim, but it sure worked for my daughter.


Bahahaha! Good suggestion, thanks Elaine! I too have my own KC4Look™ that I can emit at times. The classroom seating is in a large horseshoe shape with another double row of computers inserted in the middle. People typically face away from each other. I have purposely seated myself at the far opposite corner of the classroom, on the other side of the middle bank of computers in order to get as isolated from the whiney, annoying person as possible (while still being in the same classroom). I will have to at least move to the same side as her for the next class in order to have a clear "line of sight". If only I could get my hair to stand on end on command along with the Look™ - then I could be extra scary and persuading of the necessity to SHUT UPPP. .


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Kim, Rp, Elaine, Sonal and all. 

Taken the kids to the bus, done the dishes and having a cup of coffee.
Then I discovered that Wednesday is a short school day
and I can't have physio today, since they come home at 1:20PM.
I had to reschedule for Friday, but that's OK.
Now I will fix up the place a bit and work some instead.
...........
Fiḍál 3 / September 29

_DO not say, ‘How can He speak of God while in truth His age is no more 
than twenty-five?’ Give ye ear unto Me. I swear by the Lord of the heavens 
and of the earth: I am verily a servant of God. I have been made the Bearer 
of irrefutable proofs from the presence of Him Who is the long-expected 
Remnant of God. Here is My Book before your eyes, as indeed inscribed in 
the presence of God in the Mother Book. God hath indeed made Me blessed, 
wheresoever I may be, and hath enjoined upon Me to observe prayer and 
fortitude so long as I shall live on earth amongst you.
The Báb_


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Painful for sure, been there done that .. too many times, Kim I hear you loud and clear, why don't you corner this woman and ask her why she keeps asking the same thing over and over... she may not even realize she is doing it, I would tell her if she isn't understanding something why doesn't she wait for the class to finish then she stays after and gets her private instruction... she isn't very bright or is so unsure of herself she needs the 'attention' shame when you get someone so fearful in a group of any sort...
> My sympathies to you both... the 'public' can be such morons sometimes...
> Don I would have thrown out an outrageous price just to get him away from me, if he said go for it, you could show him how much he saves at the end of the deal...


Thanks Leslie, I would prefer not to talk directly with the woman if I don't have to...that may necessitate a whiney response from her. Not a safe situation. 

I think I will however, talk to the instructor to let him know that I find the situation at least unfair and request that he acts to redirect her repetitive questions to the after-class. I don't think that's an inappropriate request, do you?


----------



## Rps

Unfortunately, there sometimes is no cure for the escapees from the planet of the chronically stunned. I've tried "looks", private discussions, the famous, " can we discuss this off-line". I always used to say that the only things that prevented me from having the world's best job was the fact that I had clients........


----------



## friend

Kim: Yes, that is far better and more polite then saying: You still have your ears I notice.
Why no one has cut them of you I don't get, but good luck to you anyway. 

Don: We should be thankful to the eejets in this world. They make the rest of us
look so much better. 

Elaine:  :clap:


----------



## Rps

Caman, to envoke a somewhat theological theme" The Lord must like stupid people or he wouldn't have made so many of them".


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Unfortunately, there sometimes is no cure for the escapees from the planet of the chronically stunned. I've tried "looks", private discussions, the famous, " can we discuss this off-line". I always used to say that the only things that prevented me from having the world's best job was the fact that I had clients........



That's sound like a shopkeeper I spoke to in Cork.
He said sez he: Camán, if I didn't have to deal with all these
customers I'll be grand.
Sez I: You would also be out of business.
Well, sez he, that's true. But I'll be a much happier man, so I would. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Caman, to envoke a somewhat theological theme" The Lord must like stupid people or he wouldn't have made so many of them".


:lmao::clap:
Or maybe he is helping the others to really refine the development of their souls
with such a heavy burden.


----------



## KC4

Was it just yesterday we were talking about construction in Calgary?

This is some of Bow Tower construction crew. I'm not great with heights and it makes my stomach cringe, just looking at these pictures.

Can you read the fellow's T-Shirt (far left, second picture)? Ack.


----------



## friend

Kim: Does it say: I didn't pee in my pants. I put them on wet.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Kim: Does it say: I didn't pee in my pants. I put them on wet.


Hahahahaaaa! That would be even better!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Sounds like many of you are having a rough day. The doctor is in ............ tell me where it hurts.

YouTube - Lucy Analyzes Charlie Brown


----------



## Dr.G.

Was working out in the garden, cutting back on some plants that need to be cut back for the Fall. The sun came out and it is a record-setting 22C today. May not see those temps again until late June. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Sounds like many of you are having a rough day. The doctor is in ............ tell me where it hurts.
> 
> YouTube - Lucy Analyzes Charlie Brown


Since I can't sell the apartment yet.
Doc, The pain is in my wallet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I recall many years ago being in Sears here in St.John's, talking to a salesperson about a snowblower. As I was leaving the department, an elderly man came up to me and excused himself for being so forward, but he wanted to know if I was from New York City. I said yes, and he said that he part of the crew of Newfoundlanders that went to New York City to help build the Empire State Building. Seems like people from a certain part of NL had no fear of heights, needed works due to a shutdown of a shipbuilding plant, and went to NYC to work way up high. I thought of this man when I saw those pics of the Bow Tower. 

Personally, I get dizzy when I have to get up on a step ladder to change a light bulb.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Since i can sell the apartment yet.
> Doc, The pain is in my wallet.


I guess you meant to say that "I can't sell the apartment yet". Sorry to hear this, Caman. Is that person still trying to take ownership away from you? tptptptp


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I guess you meant to say that "I can't sell the apartment yet". Sorry to hear this, Caman. Is that person still trying to take ownership away from you? tptptptp


Seem like that, I think.
I haven't heard from the lad that was to buy it yet, but I presume he's up to no good.
I'm trying to set up Skype for landline calls to save money, so I can get on with trying
to get funding to buy the apartment myself or in other case sell my apartment and
use the profit to buy the other one. Tedious business, for which I don't really have time.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sme like that i think.
> I haven't heard from the lad that was to buy it yet, but I presume he's up to no good.
> I'm trying to set up Skype for landline calls to save money, so i can get on with trying
> to get funding to buy the apartment myself or in other case sell my apartment and
> use the profit to buy the other one. Tedious business, for which I don't really have time.


Is there anyone back in Sweden, other than a lawyer, who might help you?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Is there anyone back in Sweden, other than a lawyer, who might help you?


Nope.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nope.


Sorry to hear this, Caman. Good luck on this situation.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Caman. Good luck on this situation.


Thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

If I win tonight's 6-49 lotter jackpot, I shall buy that apartment in Sweden. My wife fell in love with Helsinki in Finland, and Stockholm in Sweden. She was there last year to accept an award.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> If I win tonight's 6-49 lotter jackpot, I shall buy that apartment in Sweden. My wife fell in love with Helsinki in Finland, and Stockholm in Sweden. She was there last year to accept an award.


:clap:
You will get a Shang-discount and a Mack the Great-fanclub.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Thanks Leslie, I would prefer not to talk directly with the woman if I don't have to...that may necessitate a whiney response from her. Not a safe situation.
> 
> I think I will however, talk to the instructor to let him know that I find the situation at least unfair and request that he acts to redirect her repetitive questions to the after-class. I don't think that's an inappropriate request, do you?


Totally not, she may just be doing it because there is a group around, so she can impress you with the amount of time the teacher spends on her, and I would just tell him you came to learn, once, with a possible clarification, not repeatedly every day, he must suggest if she isn't 'getting it' after one repeat, she should stay later... 
He won't like it, but it will maybe stop her...
Is this a mandatory class or did you have to pay $$ to get in? I think she is sounding like a child desperate for attention, and I cannot believe she isn't adult enough to figure things out for herself... 
Grrr... I would demand the teacher tell her to stay late, she might not like it, to be alone as there will be no audience for her to 'punish' 
some people will do anything for attention, even bad/ annoying things.... as long as they are the focus .... sad, so sad, it ruins a perfectly good opportunity for learning.... 
I would bet she knows perfectly well what is being taught, she is just doing it in her own strange way to 'test' the teacher...


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> :clap:
> You will get a Shang-discount and a Mack the Great-fanclub.


We shall see. Who is Mack? I am Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Hachi: A Dog's Tale - Official Movie Trailer

Just saw a real tear-jerker of a movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see. Who is Mack? I am Mark.


Indeed you are. :clap:
I can't type tpday.


----------



## SINC

Camán, I am still trying to get used to seeing you post here at this time of day and being last rather than first to post each day. I hope you are adjusting to the new time zone better than I am.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Camán, I am still trying to get used to seeing you post here at this time of day and being last rather than first to post each day. I hope you are adjusting to the new time zone better than I am.


I know. 
It feels really strange.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a Thursday Treat for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, cool here today. Will be heading back to Bowmanville tomorrow. How are things with you. As for Gail and Cruzer, they are getting along well. He is a great dog and she is really beginning to bond with him.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, gawd you get up early. I have some humous e-mails a friend sent me, I'll pass them along is you like. Not sure if you've published them before but you can see.

Marc, I've been reading Freire's politics of education and he has some curious thoughts on texts used in literacy education, have you read this book and I wonder what yout thoughts are if you have? I've been thinking along this line for awhile with ESL material. I'm not sure how to separate the required from the semi-condescension of practice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, cool here today. Will be heading back to Bowmanville tomorrow. How are things with you. As for Gail and Cruzer, they are getting along well. He is a great dog and she is really beginning to bond with him.


Good to hear, Rp. Bonding is the key factor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I've been reading Freire's politics of education and he has some curious thoughts on texts used in literacy education, have you read this book and I wonder what yout thoughts are if you have? I've been thinking along this line for awhile with ESL material. I'm not sure how to separate the required from the semi-condescension of practice.


Teaching simple decoding skills, such as grapho-phonic analysis, the teacher might limit the learners’ critical imaginations and does not nurture in them the ability to critically analyze what they read. This allows for a basic comprehension of texts on a surface level, but not for a deeper understanding of the concepts that require inferential insights and analysis. This creates a more "domesticated consciousness" (I have seen this term used elsewhere), which does not provide the individual with the ability to utilize literacy skills to improve his/her world.

The term "omnipotence and condescension" comes to mind, but again, I can't remember the source. A strictly technical approach to problems of pedagogical change is faulty in that it treats pedagogical innovations as value-neutral, and not somewhat dependent upon the interactions of teacher/student, student/student and the materials (i.e., texts) utilized. I feel that pedagogical innovations are social constructions influenced by the wider social context we all find ourselves in no matter where we are. Granted, these innovations are not all the same, but they are still influenced by the beliefs of people and the laws of governments. By adopting a socio-historical approach to education, I think that you are on an interesting path. Let me know how I might be of some service to make this journey somewhat easier. Excelsior, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning Don, gawd you get up early. I have some humous e-mails a friend sent me, I'll pass them along is you like. Not sure if you've published them before but you can see.


That's because I like to have SAP online by 6:00 a.m. local time to catch readers before they head off to work.

Look forward to the humour Rp, always a welcome addition to the site.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc for the words of encouragement. There are times that I feel that I am on an island here. But I know I'm on to something as my AA has advised me to not have my thesis made public ..... maybe a sign.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc for the words of encouragement. There are times that I feel that I am on an island here. But I know I'm on to something as my AA has advised me to not have my thesis made public ..... maybe a sign.


A very wise bit of advice, Rp. I tell my masters and doctoral students the same thing. If you want to share things of a greater depth, and totally confidentially, send them to my Memorial email address. I shall treat it as I would any other scholarly work created by someone else -- it's your work and not for use until published.

Rp, I like your "island" analogy. I know the feeling, both when I was doing my master's thesis and doctoral dissertation.


----------



## KC4

Good DAy Shang Gang!

Hope all are well today?

Thanks for the Thursday Treat Marc...I'm off to check out SAP soon.

Interesting stuff Rp!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good DAy Shang Gang!
> 
> Hope all are well today?
> 
> Thanks for the Thursday Treat Marc...I'm off to check out SAP soon.
> 
> Interesting stuff Rp!


Afternoon, Kim. How is Kacey doing these days?


----------



## macdoodle

Good Day to one and all!
I am grabbing a bit of brekkie thanks to Marc, and am off to help a recently injured neighbour... she may go in for surgery but the results haven't come in yet... 

Have a great day y'all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Good of you to help a neighbor. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Rp, Kim, Sonal and all. 

Just popping in to say hello.
Going downtown to check why I haven't got my Social 
Sec. No yet, when the kids got theirs 1.5 weeks ago.
Getting a lift from Anna who is going to work.
Have a great day. 
................
Fiḍál 4 / September 30


_“‘He is God, exalted is He. “‘It hath been known that God (glorious is His mention) 
is sanctified from the world and what is therein, and that the meaning of “victory” 
is not this, that anyone should fight or strive with anyone. 
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Buddha once said, "Thousands of candles can be lighted by a single candle, and the life of the candle will not be shortened. Happiness never decreases by being shared."


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?
Good luck, Caman. The Social Security Administration can be a real tangle.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?
> Good luck, Caman. The Social Security Administration can be a real tangle.


True.
Although they were nice, they have to contact Homeland Security.
Someone has done a mistake and now it will take up to 4 week
to have it cleared before i can get my Soc. Sec. No. 
I can't get on Anna's health insurance until I have it. 
What if something happens, we can be ruined. 
I have to see if we can get the kids covered, since they have theirs.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> True.
> Although they were nice, they have to contact Homeland Security.
> Someone has done a mistake and now it will take up to 4 week
> to have it cleared before i can get my Soc. Sec. No.
> I can't get on Anna's health insurance until I have it.
> What if something happens, we can be ruined.
> I have to see if we can get the kids covered, since they have theirs.


Caman, to become a foster parent, I had to be fingerprinted three times -- once for the RCMP, once for Interpol and once for the Royal Newfoundland Constabulary. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## danalicious

Good afternoon everyone!
Not much to report here. The sun has been shining and we have been spending a lot of time outdoors. We're trying to soak it up before the rains come. 
I've been baking like crazy the last few weeks and just picked up a bread maker. Anyone have any bread machine recipes?

I've got home-made oatmeal cookies to accompany some tea (Marc?). Help yourselves - it is a bottomless cookie jar!


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> Not much to report here. The sun has been shining and we have been spending a lot of time outdoors. We're trying to soak it up before the rains come.
> I've been baking like crazy the last few weeks and just picked up a bread maker. Anyone have any bread machine recipes?
> 
> I've got home-made oatmeal cookies to accompany some tea (Marc?). Help yourselves - it is a bottomless cookie jar!


Evening, Dana. Same weather here as well. Spent as much time out in the garden this afternoon, since I am able to teach at night online.

Oatmeal raisin cookies are my favorite. I would love some.

How are your boys coping with school?


----------



## Cameo

G'day all! Since I finally have an evening where I am actually alert and awake, thought I would pop in quickly and let you all know I think of you and hope you are all well.

Ending my third week of school and we have already written 4 exams and handed in one assignment. Averaging 82% so far - not bad considering it is a challenge to stay awake in class......:yawn: Not the teachers fault - work has also added extra hours.

We had TB shots the other day and go for the second round on Monday. I had to get my fingerprints done this afternoon because some lousy sex offender has a similiar name and same birthdate I have so we have to prove it isn't me......no problem there only they really really need to get my results back before Nov so that I can go into placement. I also had to pay extra to get this done - I told the officer that the offender is the one who should be paying the bill and not me. She agreed but could not do anything about it as the money goes to the Receiver General of Canada of course. I got my HCP upgrade for my first aid certification and the police check is the only thing left incomplete.

So, it has been work, school and sleep for me for the most part. 

Hope everyone is well and healthy and happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> G'day all! Since I finally have an evening where I am actually alert and awake, thought I would pop in quickly and let you all know I think of you and hope you are all well.
> 
> Ending my third week of school and we have already written 4 exams and handed in one assignment. Averaging 82% so far - not bad considering it is a challenge to stay awake in class......:yawn: Not the teachers fault - work has also added extra hours.
> 
> We had TB shots the other day and go for the second round on Monday. I had to get my fingerprints done this afternoon because some lousy sex offender has a similiar name and same birthdate I have so we have to prove it isn't me......no problem there only they really really need to get my results back before Nov so that I can go into placement. I also had to pay extra to get this done - I told the officer that the offender is the one who should be paying the bill and not me. She agreed but could not do anything about it as the money goes to the Receiver General of Canada of course. I got my HCP upgrade for my first aid certification and the police check is the only thing left incomplete.
> 
> So, it has been work, school and sleep for me for the most part.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and healthy and happy.


Evening, Jeanne. So good to hear from you again. Kudos on the good grades. What you describe is just another reason why I enjoy teaching online and not from 7-10PM at night on-campus.

I know how you feel re the fingerprints. To become a foster parent I had to have three sets of fingerprints taken. Had to pay $20 for each set of prints taken. Re your placement, where do you hope to be placed?


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> True.
> Although they were nice, they have to contact Homeland Security.
> Someone has done a mistake and now it will take up to 4 week
> to have it cleared before i can get my Soc. Sec. No.
> I can't get on Anna's health insurance until I have it.
> What if something happens, we can be ruined.
> I have to see if we can get the kids covered, since they have theirs.


You might want to look into some interim health coverage until you can get on Anna's.
Hospital care in the USA can bankrupt one quite efficiently, and I hate to think of the combination of stress and your previous health issues coming together.

Edit: Hello Jeanne, Dana - nice to hear from both of you.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How is Kacey doing these days?


For the last week she has been suffering with a bad cold. She also has asthma, so it can be a bit rougher on her than the typical experience. She seems to be on the mend though, and for that I am grateful. 

Dana - Thanks for the oatmeal cookies. I tend to be addicted to them. What kind of bread maker do you have? Did your bread maker come with some recipes? Usually each machine has very specific recipe/quantity/procedure requirements that do not always transfer well to other machines. Sometimes one has to break a lot of bread to find the right formula for their particular unit. Don't loaf around, eh? 

Caman - Sorry to hear of your next challenge in the form of a botched SSN application. Good Luck with that. Hope it is cleared up quickly.

Hi Jeanne - Nice to hear from you - Sorry about the extra hassle and expense related to the name confusion. What a pain. The next time you try to fly somewhere, you should be prepared for a similar hassle. Your marks look awesome! Way to go! Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

"For the last week she has been suffering with a bad cold. She also has asthma, so it can be a bit rougher on her than the typical experience. She seems to be on the mend though, and for that I am grateful. " Kim, as one who has had asthma since the age of 8, any cold that migrates to my chest complicates matters. Wish her well for me. Maybe a visit by a doxie pup, brought to her by Doxie Express, might help?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. If I am up early, I shall make a special October TGIF for the first Friday of this month. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to hear that things are going well with you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Ena

Hello everyone! Have to check in to say how life is extra good with the wonderful fall we are having. A treat before the monsoon season starts  

Got a 'good' surprise today. I have seven more vacation days for this year thanks to reaching the number of years of work to receive the bonus. 

Stay well all


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Hello everyone! Have to check in to say how life is extra good with the wonderful fall we are having. A treat before the monsoon season starts
> 
> Got a 'good' surprise today. I have seven more vacation days for this year thanks to reaching the number of years of work to receive the bonus.
> 
> Stay well all


Glad to hear that all is going so well for you, Ann. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have our first TGIF for October ready when you are up and about to face this fine Fall day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just uploaded SAP and it will interest you in particular this morning as a dog is involved in a new sporting event called the 'kneeling high jump". SAP is in full swing with its election coverage as the current council continue to pee off voters every day. Now I gotta run and work on tomorrow before I head for my job in the city and thankfully, my last day there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out that dog clip in SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warm temps here, with 22C temps and a 27C humidex reading.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all. 

Off for an early meeting at Aiofe's school.
They are going to figure out how to help her with her
studies, since she is a wee bit behind from her speech impairment.
..................
Fiḍál 5 / October 1

Tear asunder with the hand of Thy transcendent power, O my Lord, the veil of vain imaginings, that they who are wholly devoted to Thee may see Thee seated on the 
throne of Thy majesty, and the eyes of 8 such as adore Thy unity may rejoice at the splendors of the glory of Thy face. The doors of hope have been shut against the 
hearts that long for Thee, O my Lord! Their keys are in Thy hands; open them by the power of Thy might and Thy sovereignty. Potent art Thou to do as Thou pleasest. 
Thou art, verily, the Almighty, the Beneficent.
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Dana - Thanks for the oatmeal cookies. I tend to be addicted to them. What kind of bread maker do you have? Did your bread maker come with some recipes? Usually each machine has very specific recipe/quantity/procedure requirements that do not always transfer well to other machines. Sometimes one has to break a lot of bread to find the right formula for their particular unit. Don't loaf around, eh?


Kim,
I have an Oster machine. I picked it up last weekend and have yet to try it. It came with a recipe book, but I am always looking for ways to change things. You are probably right about having to break a lot of bread to find the right mix. But that is the fun part.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Off for an early meeting at Aiofe's school.
They are going to figure out how to help her with her
studies, since she is a wee bit behind from her speech impairment." 

This is good news, Caman. Now, if Soc. Security will come through for you, it will be a winning weekend for you. Just think, in about 7 weeks you will celebrate your first American Thanksgiving.


----------



## SINC

Our Mountain Ash is putting on quite a colourful display.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great colors, Don. With 24C temps and a 32C humidex reading, nothing is changing colors yet. Today is warmer than any day in June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

And everyone else.


----------



## eMacMan

A small taste of the fabulous fall colours we have been enjoying. Just some cottonwoods at the edge of the supermarket parking lot. 

View attachment 16274


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, SAP is up and if you struggle peeling hard boiled eggs, struggle no more as you watch the video of the day. I've finished tomorrow too. Now, for a bit more shut eye. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am not a fan of hard boiled eggs, but I shall make them if anyone orders them here in The Cafe Chez Marc. For anyone else, you may order whatever you want this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I take it you don't like potato salad then either, which contain hard boiled eggs?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I take it you don't like potato salad then either, which contain hard boiled eggs?


I liked my grandmother's German potato salad, but I am not a fan of boiled, fried or poached eggs. I love scrambled eggs and make some every Sunday morning for my wife and son. 

How is your nose today?


----------



## SINC

Marc, they haven't made a form of egg that I don't love. Any kind will do and soft boiled is my favourite and the runnier the better. Yum dipped with toast.

The nose is healing nicely now, thanks. I took Leslie's suggestion and after it quit with the discharge bit, I began using the colloidal silver and it has worked wonders in just five short days. I would estimate another week and the scab will fall off.

That said, I am going to have quite a depression and a very white scar left behind. Will post a pic when I get time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, good to hear that your nose is getting better. Guess we will have to differ on eggs, as we do on lamb. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Yeah Marc, you eat my lamb and I'll eat your eggs. Deal?


----------



## Sonal

Don, that video makes me want to boil some eggs right now just to see if it really works.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc - I will be happy to have a soft boiled egg , salt and peppered with buttered toast for breakfast please and thanks. It is also one of my favorite things to eat. That, and roast lamb. Heck, who am I foolin'? I just love to eat, most anything.

Bob - Nice color on the cottonwoods! My cottoneaster finally has it's fiery red color. Woot! I had better enjoy it while it lasts. The big elm in the front yard was steadily raining yellow leaves yesterday morning. This morning, it is bald. 

Off to check out SAP soon Don. Glad the nose is healing faster. 

I've got the ice cream maker out today to make a custom flavor of ice cream for a nephew who just had his tonsils removed. He has requested "Kit-Kat" Fudgesicle swirl. I'm taking orders. Any special flavour requests?


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I've got the ice cream maker out today to make a custom flavor of ice cream for a nephew that just had his tonsils removed. He has requested "Kit-Kat" Fudgesicle swirl. I'm taking orders. Any special flavour requests?



I will take Strawberry later Kim... too early for me right now, but that egg sounds wonderful! I used my last one last night to make some pancakes... apple pancakes... mmmm, just settled that sweet craving perfectly! :lmao:

Glad to hear the nose is returning to it's former glory Don, battle-wounds are the distinguishing marks of a well fought battle... do not despair, if you keep up with the silver there will be little scar tissue, since it cleans out all bacteria, it should heal nicely, and as you say an indentation will be visible ... but it will give you a place to lay your finger while you ponder the questions before you! A 'thinking spot!  

Hope all of you have a great day, the sun is out and it is nice and warm already... 16 right now! So I am off to do outdoor things... 
Have a wonderful day!! HOpefully it is as nice in your neighbourhood as it is here ... summer... who knew! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah Marc, you eat my lamb and I'll eat your eggs. Deal?


Deal .......... unless the eggs are scrambled, and then I shall eat my own.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just popped in for some lunch, and then back outside to work in the garden. 23C with a 29C humidex reading makes this enjoyable day.


----------



## eMacMan

Please a big batch of Cinnamon Vanilla Ice Cream. Naturally made with real heavy cream.:love2:


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> I will take Strawberry later Kim... too early for me right now, but that egg sounds wonderful! I used my last one last night to make some pancakes... apple pancakes... mmmm, just settled that sweet craving perfectly! :lmao:


OK, I'll put fresh Strawberry cream on the runway for later. Whoo Hoo! 

Have you ever tried Apple Bacon pancakes? You just add precooked bacon pieces to the batter as well as apple chunks. MMMMmmmmm.


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> Please a big batch of Cinnamon Vanilla Ice Cream. Naturally made with real heavy cream.:love2:


Oh YEAH! THAT'S one of my favorites as well. I like the cinnamon flavour to be prominent as well. No wimpy "essence" for me. I like the ice cream to have a bit of a "bite"... nice contrast with the creamy coolness. 

Kickin' Cinnamon Vanilla now taxiing to the runway. ....


----------



## KC4

I am a member of the LIVESTRONG army. 

Today is LIVESTRONG DAY...the 13th anniversary of Lance Armstrong's cancer diagnosis, but also a day that members gather or act to raise awareness of the 28 Million people worldwide fighting cancer. Rally around people! It’s a day when we come together and wear yellow, attend events and renew our commitment to fight cancer for as long as it takes.

I have my LIVESTRONG T-Shirt on and (as always) my yellow bracelet. It rarely leaves my arm. If anybody wants a bracelet, please email your snail mail address and I will gladly post one to you. I have a bunch of them to give away. 




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Please a big batch of Cinnamon Vanilla Ice Cream. Naturally made with real heavy cream.:love2:


Bob, now you are on to something on this hot October afternoon. Now I crave ice cream. 22C with 28C humidex readings, and a nice breeze.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> OK, I'll put fresh Strawberry cream on the runway for later. Whoo Hoo!
> 
> Have you ever tried Apple Bacon pancakes? You just add precooked bacon pieces to the batter as well as apple chunks. MMMMmmmmm.


Love anything with strawberries, Kim ......... even scrambled eggs. 

My wife makes pancakes and waffles with bits of fresh apple, but I have never tried them with bacon.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Sonal, Kim, Leslie, Bob and all. 

16C here too, but cloudy. Yesterday was nice though, do I can't complain.
Doing some tidying up and then we will go for a drive.
Nice surrounding here and Seattle has some very nice parts too.
Loads of nature and water about.
Saw the physio-therapist yesterday and got some exercises, so and
going to try to get back in shape. Have lost some weight too. 
....................
Fiḍál 6 / October 2

_Magnified be Thy name, O Lord my God! Thou art He Whom all things worship 
and Who worshipeth no one, Who is the Lord of all things and is the vassal of 
none, Who knoweth all things and is known of none. Thou didst wish to make 
Thyself known unto men; therefore, Thou didst, through a word of Thy mouth, 
bring creation into being and fashion the universe. There is none other God 
except Thee, the Fashioner, the Creator, the Almighty, the Most Powerful.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Glad things seem to be a bit calmer with you these days. I have never been to the State of Washington, but I have seen some fine pictures of your area. Quite nice.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Bob, now you are on to something on this hot October afternoon. Now I crave ice cream. 22C with 28C humidex readings, and a nice breeze.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


Absolutely exhausted. First extended spell of really good weather in nearly three months and we have spent it relentlessly chasing the fall colours. Add in apple cinnamon ice cream and life is indeed perfect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, next to pistacio ice cream, I love apple cinnamon ice cream. No Fall colors here yet. My wife's garden is again blooming with all the rain we had from Hurricane Igor and then all the sunshine and warm temps. Still, those are nice colors since she chose red and yellow as her colors for this year.


----------



## Rps

I have to disagree Marc, nothing beats Key Lime ice cream..... how is everyone tonight. I just got back from a seminar on the Lexical Approach to language teaching. Very nicely done by the Facilitator. One of the best I've been to in along time.

Marc, haven't seen the baseball scores yet, Did the Giants clinch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I have to disagree Marc, nothing beats Key Lime ice cream..... how is everyone tonight. I just got back from a seminar on the Lexical Approach to language teaching. Very nicely done by the Facilitator. One of the best I've been to in along time.
> 
> Marc, haven't seen the baseball scores yet, Did the Giants clinch?


I like actual limes, and lime sherbet, but I have not tried Key Lime ice cream. Must give that a try.

Have you read anything by Michael Lewis, who wrote "The Lexical Approach"? I liked his sense of the philosophical and psychological problems in language teaching, which, if the truth be known, I had not really considered. I liked his use of activities that have the lexis in focus, such as exercises that identify collocations in specific texts, ways of recording lexical information (e.g., in collocation boxes or pattern displays), and especially the cloze procedures which I use with L1 students with literacy learning disabilities. Who was the facilitator?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I have to disagree Marc, nothing beats Key Lime ice cream..... how is everyone tonight. I just got back from a seminar on the Lexical Approach to language teaching. Very nicely done by the Facilitator. One of the best I've been to in along time.
> 
> Marc, haven't seen the baseball scores yet, Did the Giants clinch?


Rp, I can't believe it, but the Giants lost again at home. Hopefully, the spirit of Bobby Thompson will again rise to that Oct.3rd moment and help them win the last game of the season. I do NOT want it to go to a playoff. We shall see. 

October 3, 1951, 3:58 p.m., Polo Grounds, New York City: "Branca throws. There's a long drive. It's gonna be, I believe—the Giants win the pennant!" 

YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World

YouTube - Ernie Harwell and Red Barber on the 'shot heard round the wo

YouTube - Giants win the Pennant -KOSHER PLAY BY PLAY


----------



## SINC

There is only one ice cream and that is vanilla. Anything else is a bastardization of purity. 

Put a topping on it by all means, but retain the purity of the original without ruining it by mixing in foreign material or flavours. 

Now, would someone please pass me a basic chocolate sauce? Or mint? Or whatever is your pleasure?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I love vanilla ice cream, but with nothing on it so as to keep the vanilla flavor intact. I also like chocolate ice cream with nothing in or on it as well. Put either on a waffle cone (the big ones that look like a surface of a waffle) on a hot summer's day, and you have made my day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 19C, which is a great temp for star gazing .......... except clouds and ocean fog keep drifting by overhead. Thus, not tonight. So, I shall call it a night and make up the menu for tomorrow's Sunday Brunch, since Sunday starts in Canada in 7 minutes. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

I ate gelato, ice cream in Italian, when I was in Rome.
It's a long time ago, but I still can remember how special it was.
The Italians a great at making ice cream, pasta and pizza.
I wouldn't mind having some now, driving in the sun in a brand new Ferrari or Maserati.


----------



## friend

Nita all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming here in St.John's, so I thought that we could have Sunday Brunch in Bed. Thus, place your order and it shall be delivered to you whenever you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I ate gelato, ice cream in Italian, when I was in Rome.
> It's a long time ago, but I still can remember how special it was.
> The Italians a great at making ice cream, pasta and pizza.
> I wouldn't mind having some now, driving in the sun in a brand new Ferrari or Maserati.


Sounds like a grand idea, Caman.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and all who follow. Woke up this morning and did a bit of work to get SAP up. Went into the bathroom and looked in the mirror and there it was, gone. The scab on my nose fell off overnight and yes, I sure do have a big indentation, although the scar does not look too bad.

If you need a morning smile, check out "Did I Read That Sign Right?" on SAP this morning.

Now to get to work on tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, Marc, and all. Cold here today, but will warm up later.

Marc the Lexical facilitation was Ken Lackman, he is very good.

As for the Giants, we could be looking at 164 game season this year, but you would need a lot of luck for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Kudos on your nose. Maybe the Nose Fairy will leave you a dime under your pillow tonight? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Don, Marc, and all. Cold here today, but will warm up later.
> 
> Marc the Lexical facilitation was Ken Lackman, he is very good.
> 
> As for the Giants, we could be looking at 164 game season this year, but you would need a lot of luck for that.


Morning, Rp. NO!!!!!!! I want the season to be over for the Giants today!!!!! Let them win today and be done with any thought of a playoff. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.



SINC said:


> If you need a morning smile, check out "Did I Read That Sign Right?" on SAP this morning.


My husband is dyslexic, Don, so a lot of times his 'reading' of signs and other written things is quite literal and can cause him some confusion. For instance, last night he was flipping through the TV listings and read this description, "A suicidal children's author ..." so he turned to me and said "Why on earth would someone want to write books for suicidal children?" I had to explain that it was the author who was suicidal, not the children ...

(Her father's often confused interpretation of things is probably why our daughter is studying psycho-linguistics - it's fascinating how the brain retrieves meaning from words and phrases.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, are those pictures in SAP from Croatia of the Plitvice Lakes National Park? I have been there if this is the spot. Amazing natural beauty.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is dyslexic, Don, so a lot of times his 'reading' of signs and other written things is quite literal and can cause him some confusion. For instance, last night he was flipping through the TV listings and read this description, "A suicidal children's author ..." so he turned to me and said "Why on earth would someone want to write books for suicidal children?" I had to explain that it was the author who was suicidal, not the children ...
> 
> (Her father's often confused interpretation of things is probably why our daughter is studying psycho-linguistics - it's fascinating how the brain retrieves meaning from words and phrases.)


Elaine, I can empathize with your husband. It was not until the final year of my doctoral program at The Univ. of Georgia that I was able to analyze and understand the extent of my own learning disability with spelling and penmanship. Knowing how I struggled with these aspects of literacy was one of the reasons why I chose to focus upon literacy learning abilities in my doctoral program. Thus, I am able to appreciate your daughter's decision as well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, are those pictures in SAP from Croatia of the Plitvice Lakes National Park? I have been there if this is the spot. Amazing natural beauty.


Indeed they are Marc, with more to come another day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Kudos on your nose. Maybe the Nose Fairy will leave you a dime under your pillow tonight? We shall see.


I found it, but not under my pillow. It had somehow migrated to under Ann's pillow. So she gets the dime.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed they are Marc, with more to come another day.





SINC said:


> I found it, but not under my pillow. It had somehow migrated to under Ann's pillow. So she gets the dime.


Thought it looked familiar.

Put it under your pillow tonight ........... possession is 9/10ths of the law.


----------



## Dr.G.

A former undergrad student of mine, who is now teaching French, sent me this clip. Enjoy. 

YouTube - Danny Williams.mov


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Kudos on your nose. Maybe the Nose Fairy will leave you a dime under your pillow tonight? We shall see.


Don - Don't believe him! If that was true, every nose mining brat would be a millionaire! Glad to hear the nose is healing well. 

Thanks for Sunday Brunch Marc - I'll just sample lightly from it - today's schedule for me involves much eating, including a buffet and then an all you can eat situation. I really shouldn't try to cover these two types in one day. I'm placing a time call - I request the Doxie Medical team arrive about 10 pm with some Pepto Bismol, please and thanks. Kacey is still coughing so please include a doxie pup or two. 

Dyslexia - Yup, I suffer from that too. I have to really watch myself, especially when dealing with numbers. I can read something 5 times and still transpose the numbers. Eeesh.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Rp, Elaine, Kim and all. 

A cloudy day, but that can change.
Going to go out on town with a few of the kids later.
Anna is going to a Bahái convention and the working for a few hours.
She need the car, so we will go by bus.
No advance on the apartment. I need to get a lone for $100.000, but 
I only need it for 6-10 weeks. It should be possible and there are good
margins for the lender, since I will make a $65.000 -80.000 profit
.................
Fiḍál 7 / October 3

_Praise be to God! the springtime of God is at hand. This century is verily the 
spring season. The world of mind and the kingdom of soul have become fresh 
and verdant by its bestowals. It has resuscitated the whole realm of existence. 
On one hand the lights of reality are shining; on the other the clouds of divine 
mercy are pouring down the fullness of heavenly bounty. 
'Abd'ul-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> 
> Don - Don't believe him! If that was true, every nose mining brat would be a millionaire! Glad to hear the nose is healing well.
> 
> Thanks for Sunday Brunch Marc - I'll just sample lightly from it - today's schedule for me involves much eating, including a buffet and then an all you can eat situation. I really shouldn't try to cover these two types in one day. I'm placing a time call - I request the Doxie Medical team arrive about 10 pm with some Pepto Bismol, please and thanks. Kacey is still coughing so please include a doxie pup or two.
> 
> Dyslexia - Yup, I suffer from that too. I have to really watch myself, especially when dealing with numbers. I can read something 5 times and still transpose the numbers. Eeesh.



Afternoon, Kim. I shall have your shipment of PB at your door at 10PM your time ............ and a couple of doxie pups for Kacey to play with as well .... one to tuck her in at night, and one to play with outside when she is feeling better?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Good luck with your finances. Things are getting tighter in the US re any sort of loan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Taking a break from grading and making a fresh pot of tea and some freshly brewed coffee. I shall be happy to share with anying interested.


----------



## friend

Evening all.

Slow internet drive me up the wall.
It seem like every Jack and Jill is up the internet hill at the moment. 
I was going to try to setup Skype for landline call, but I couldn't
connect before they went to Euro-sleep. Now I have to wait al least
until 12AM before having a go.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. I shall have your shipment of PB at your door at 10PM your time ............ and a couple of doxie pups for Kacey to play with as well .... one to tuck her in at night, and one to play with outside when she is feeling better?


Awesome - Thanks. The pups will be returned in good working order, albeit perhaps a little larger, in due course.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Slow internet drive me up the wall.
> It seem like every Jack and Jill is up the internet hill at the moment.
> I was going to try to setup Skype for landline call, but I couldn't
> connect before they went to Euro-sleep. Now I have to wait al least
> until 12AM before having a go.


Evening, Caman. This is one of the reasons why I go with DSL. I share the line with no one else.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Awesome - Thanks. The pups will be returned in good working order, albeit perhaps a little larger, in due course.


Oh, the pups are yours to keep. We are having a big clearance sale going on in that my wife is trying to convince me about having more pups for my birthday next week. There are some pups for sale and she said she would give them to me as a gift. So, when she returns from Calgary this evening and sees all of the doxies gone, she will have to think twice about threatening to give me a gift of MORE doxies. 

So, enjoy your pups. Tell Kacey that they are better than a hedgehog ............ especially Tweeds, who looks a bit like an Ewok.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, we are nearing 66,666 posts in The Shang. When we reach that amount of postings, everyon is entitled to six free drinks at The Hair of the Doxie Den ............. or six cups of tea/coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, if the SF Giants win their division, everything is on the house. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World
YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World
YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World
YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World

Well at least they win their division .......... on the same day 59 years after Thompson's famous home run.


----------



## Rps

Well Marc, one of us will be happy at the end of next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well Marc, one of us will be happy at the end of next week.


Yes, we shall see, Rp. We shall see.

My earliest memory is of my father tossing me up in the air 59 years ago when Thompson hit his home run.

I remember jumping up and down on my bed when the Giants won the World Series in 1954.

I remember crying after Game 7 of the 1962 World Series, which ended dramatically when a potential game-winning smash by Willie McCovey was caught by Bobby Richardson, thus ending the game.

I remember sitting in utter silence when they lost to the Anaheim Angels in 2002 ............. when they were four outs from winning it all.

I have had my share of ups and downs when it comes to the Giants. Still, their winning the World Series would be one hell of a great birthday gift. 

We shall see ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I was born a Giants fan ........... it's in my DNA. How did you become a Braves fan?


----------



## Rps

I liked the NL game and the Braves sponsored our farm team prior to the Blue Jays arrival.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I liked the NL game and the Braves sponsored our farm team prior to the Blue Jays arrival.


That makes sense. Next to the Giants and the Mets, I have seen more Braves games than any other team. Living about 75 miles from where they played for three years helped, of course. 

Still, my heart belongs to the Giants. :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

And everyone else, in case you felt left out.


----------



## friend

Oh no.
I'm alone at the Shang again.


----------



## friend

I got the Skype No to work that I'm going to use for business purposes.
I have a Swedish one, if I can get it going, and US one
and now a UK one through Skype.
This is so I can take calls with out is costing a fortune for them that calls me,
and I can also make unlimited calls for $85.00/month. 
Now I just need someone to call. 

Actually, I just need my website up and then I will start to
promote my music as well as little auld me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Here in The Shang, you are never alone. Good luck with your Skype .......... and your music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone else. I shall have a fine breakfast waiting for you at The Cafe Chez Marc when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc. An item that will interest all is on SAP today entitled, "Japanese Scientists Create Touchable Holograms". You will find it under the "WEBBITS" section, last item. It comes with a video that clearly shows this virtual feat. Amazing and the future possibilities with this invention may surprise you.

I will just grab a quick coffee and carry on working as I am swamped with material to edit, compose and run in future days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Touchable holograms? Very interesting ...........


----------



## SINC

Back again with SAP for tomorrow in the can. Now I can work on Wednesday's fare.

A while back I mentioned I will have a scar on my nose from the surgery. For those brave enough to look, here is a shot of my schnoze, (slight blur intentional) complete with the scar. Isn't it a doozy?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don et all>

Cold here today, but will warm up later in the week. If your a baseball fan, this should be a good week...Good luck Marc with your GIants. I think the Braves may have some trouble with the pitching staff.... as you say we shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc as well as teh 10 pm delivery of PB - It was much appreciated. I'll be eating light again today in an attempt to recover from yesterday's gluttony. A slice of whole wheat toast with a coffee will more than sufficient for me this a.m.

Don - Hey, that scar doesn't look too bad at all! I was imagining much worse. I'm off to check out SAP soon. 

Caman - Great idea regarding the Skype lines in different countries. I hope it works reliably for you. I've not had much luck while trying Skype...It always seems very flakey to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don et all>
> 
> Cold here today, but will warm up later in the week. If your a baseball fan, this should be a good week...Good luck Marc with your GIants. I think the Braves may have some trouble with the pitching staff.... as you say we shall see.


Afternoon, Rp. We have our house decked out in black and orange. The neighbors think it is for Halloween, and question the huge SF on the front lawn. I tell them that it is for Science Fiction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Glad you are feeling a bit better. What of Kacey and the doxie pups?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, The Giants were in fourth place and 7½ games out of the lead on July 4. Not quite 13 1/2 games out in late August, but still a comeback.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Kim and all. 

Sunny day here in Bellevue and just a wee bit cloudy with 12C in the morning.
I'm heading down to the bank at 1PM to see if we can arrange a short term loan,
so we can buy the apartment. We will see, it might go OK.
Now for a shower and then a cup of coffee.

_O thou who hast set foot in the wilderness of knowledge and taken abode 
within the ark of wisdom! Not until thou hast grasped the mysteries concealed 
in that which We shall relate unto thee canst thou hope to attain to the stations 
of faith and certitude in the Cause of God and in those who are the Manifestations 
of His Cause, the Daysprings of His Command, the Treasuries of His revelation, and 
the Repositories of His knowledge. Shouldst thou fail in this, thou wouldst be numbered with them that have not striven for the Cause of God, nor inhaled the fragrance of faith from the raiment of certitude, nor scaled the heights of the divine unity, nor yet recognized the stations of divine singleness within the Embodiments of praise and the Essences of sanctity.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Sunny and 14C here today. Good luck with the bank and the loan. Hopefully, they will not present you with an array of obstacles. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a treat for 4PM tea today ................ some Organic Wild Mountain Blueberry Coffee, sent to me by a very good friend. So, let's all enjoy and have a grand old time. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Sign me up for some Marc, please.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sign me up for some Marc, please.


Coming right up, Caman. Talk about a delicious taste and wonderful smell to a coffee ..................... :love2:


----------



## KC4

I've heard of Blueberry Tea....but not Blueberry coffee....
I'll be pleased to give it a try Marc, thank you berry much.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Glad you are feeling a bit better. What of Kacey and the doxie pups?


The Doxie pups have worked miracles for Kacey, thanks. She is also feeling much better. I hope her teachers won't mind her carrying the little one around at school....you know, for medicinal purposes.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I've heard of Blueberry Tea....but not Blueberry coffee....
> I'll be pleased to give it a try Marc, thank you berry much.


You shall love it, Kim. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Folks, we are nearing 66,666 posts in The Shang. When we reach that amount of postings, everyon is entitled to six free drinks at The Hair of the Doxie Den ............. or six cups of tea/coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc.





Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don et all>
> 
> Cold here today, but will warm up later in the week. If your a baseball fan, this should be a good week...Good luck Marc with your GIants. I think the Braves may have some trouble with the pitching staff.... as you say we shall see.


Congrats on posting the 66,666th post Rp! 


Dr.G. said:


> You shall love it, Kim. :love2::love2::love2:


Great, because I might want 6 cups! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> The Doxie pups have worked miracles for Kacey, thanks. She is also feeling much better. I hope her teachers won't mind her carrying the little one around at school....you know, for medicinal purposes.


I can send some for her teachers as well. We have the Polly Pocket Doxie Puppy sized dogs for carrying around school or the mall. Here are a pair of pups at about 10 days of age.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Great, because I might want 6 cups! Thanks!" Coming right up, Kim.


----------



## KC4

Where does one go to learn how many posts in total on ehMac? I remember we were reaching the Million mark - but don't know whether we are still nearing it, achieved it,or passed it.

EDIT: Found it! Under the main Forum page Statistics! We have a little way to go yet.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## KC4

Hi Sonal,

How is everything in your world?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Where does one go to learn how many posts in total on ehMac? I remember we were reaching the Million mark - but don't know whether we are still nearing it, achieved it,or passed it.


EDIT: I see now by your EDIT what you meant, but here it is anyway.

I assume you mean The Shang as all of ehMac passed a million posts way back. You just look at the forum front page of Everything else.

As you can see below there have now been 2,568,808 page views and 66,681 replies. Clicking on that replies number of 66,681 gets you the high posters list for the thread of which you are currently number six, also show below.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Hi Sonal,
> 
> How is everything in your world?


Not too bad. New boyfriend and I hosted our first dinner party this past weekend--which was his first dinner party ever at his place. We did raclette, and then for dessert I made some chocolate ganache and served it with strawberries.

Easiest party ever, and a great time was had by all.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Don, but I'm still confused...

This is what I see when looking at the Forum Home page stats:








Is that not the total posts on this site?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Congrats on posting the 66,666th post Rp!



I'm the 66,666th post...the devil you say....................... on a large much larger scale.....


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Not too bad. New boyfriend and I hosted our first dinner party this past weekend--which was his first dinner party ever at his place. We did raclette, and then for dessert I made some chocolate ganache and served it with strawberries.
> 
> Easiest party ever, and a great time was had by all.


Sounds awesome. I love raclette.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not too bad. New boyfriend and I hosted our first dinner party this past weekend--which was his first dinner party ever at his place. We did raclette, and then for dessert I made some chocolate ganache and served it with strawberries.
> 
> Easiest party ever, and a great time was had by all.


Sonal, sounds like a grand party. I wish you both well.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Sounds awesome. I love raclette.


So do all of my friends, apparently. 

I suggested that next time I host a party, I could actually cook something instead of doing raclette... and they were all very disappointed. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Not too bad. New boyfriend and I hosted our first dinner party this past weekend--which was his first dinner party ever at his place. We did raclette, and then for dessert I made some chocolate ganache and served it with strawberries.
> 
> Easiest party ever, and a great time was had by all.


Awesome.
All the best Sonal. :clap:


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Thanks Don, but I'm still confused...
> 
> This is what I see when looking at the Forum Home page stats:
> View attachment 16300
> 
> 
> Is that not the total posts on this site?


Yep, it is indeed. I was confused too and was thinking page views.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, did I see on another thread that you had ordered a new AppleTV? If so, how do you like it? I am thinking of getting one for Netflix, which I have. Not sure about iTunes, since I can't download to it, buying complete seasons must be out of the question....I guess I can always use my mini. If you have Netflix with it, how do you sign on as it doesn't have a keyboard.....


----------



## SINC

Ah Rp, you sly devil you, I did indeed buy a new Apple TV. I have had it now for four days and it is great. About the size of a hockey puck and heat free to boot it is far superior to my old Apple TV and even my Mini. It is based on the same software as my iPhone and that is a huge move forward.

The Netflix option is seamless and plays so well I cannot believe it. Far better than anything else I have used and for $100 or so, a perfect little machine. Everything on my iTunes on my MBP also plays without issue.

Be better to ask what i don't like about it, which is nothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone left a doxie pup on the table next to their cup of tea. Whomever owns this pup, please remove her from the table so that I can get ready for breakfast tomorrow morning. Merci.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Someone left a doxie pup on the table next to their cup of tea. Whomever owns this pup, please remove her from the table so that I can get ready for breakfast tomorrow morning. Merci.


Is the pup a new lot Marc?


----------



## Rps

Don, when I get a new IP in LaSalle I'm going to order one. I use the Ericson w35, which is like a 3G phone and since I have Rogers, well need I say more..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Is the pup a new lot Marc?


Must be .............. since it is not one of mine. Anyone claim this pup?


----------



## Sonal

I assumed that doxie was a table decoration.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I assumed that doxie was a table decoration.


Well, she was by your tea cup, Sonal.


----------



## Rps

That's the trouble with tea parties, people always leaving their dog-ma around pup-ular topics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That's the trouble with tea parties, people always leaving their dog-ma around pup-ular topics.


:lmao::clap::lmao: So says the Mad Hatter.


----------



## KC4

I've heard of tea-cup Chihuahuas and poodles, but never knew there were tea-cup Doxies!

Or are they beer-stein Doxies?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I've heard of tea-cup Chihuahuas and poodles, but never knew there were tea-cup Doxies!
> 
> Or are they beer-stein Doxies?


:lmao::lmao::clap: Das ist ein guter witz, Kim.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao::clap: Das ist ein guter witz, Kim.


Daschund-Shoen! Guten Nacht! Freiden mine freund!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Daschund-Shoen! Guten Nacht! Freiden mine freund!


Guten Nacht, Kim. Frieden mein freund ......... and peace to all who can't read German.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night ........ in English. Peace, my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, she was by your tea cup, Sonal.


Doesn't doxie-therapy come with the Sonal Special?


----------



## friend

All though I'm staying up for a wee bit longer
I'll say good night now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Doesn't doxie-therapy come with the Sonal Special?


True, but you are to take your doxie home with you after each session.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the makings of a beautiful sunrise. So, wake up and smell the coffee ........ and freshly baked bagels. You may, as always, have your breakfast with anything you desire. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Just having a Butter Toffee coffee and starting to get me studies data base in order ........ fun, wow......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don ....... morning, Rp. Good luck with your data studies. I always tell my grad students who are working on their master's thesis to consider chapter two, Review of the Literature, to be the last part they write. It can be a drag. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning Marc, Don, Rp.. Hope this day brings ease of work... for everyone! 
It isn't too bright here Marc, and rain is in the forecast... my ill neighbour is going into the hospital today, finally, I hope they figure out what is going on with her... 

I will have a nice warm bagel this morning I have some delicious strawberry / banana jam to spread over the melted butter... found it in the freezer yesterday, thought I had already eaten it ... mmmm what a treat, made it in the spring... you are welcome to have some...

Off to get some chores done I have neglected today, so altho it doesn't excite me I will be happy when they are done, and that is what I have to keep thinking about... THEN I can do as I wish... 
Have a good day gents, and all who arrive as their day takes shape...


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

I'm still awake from yesterday working off the caffeine from my 6 cups of blueberry coffee yesterday ... might as well continue with more coffee now! Whooooo Hooooooo!

Busy day for me - I can use the boost. Wooot!

Good Luck with your studies Rp - sounds like you can use some extra caffeine today as well! 

Leslie - Yes, I also have some mundane chores to get out of the way as well today....gotta get 'em done because they refuse to go away. Hmmmpph!

Carry on Gang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. Very sunny here .......... maybe I could send you some.
Morning, Kim. Decaf for you for the rest of the day.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes Marc, a wee bit would be nice, can't really complain though, we have had some glorious days this last week... not all the crops are in though, so if it were to hold off on the rain another day I think the 300 or so acres where I walk might get finished today... it is all cut.... but not up.... maybe they will get some help from some neighbours who are now finished, it is a hard job for one person... he was working until very late last night... 
The leaves are all but finished falling and so it is time to pray for a big wind to lessen the 'raking' I do realize should that happen, someone to the west of me will have no leaves whereas I will have all of theirs... :lmao: the never ending process... 

Has anyone seen the new gizmo for leaves? you blow them all into a pile and then vacuums them and mulches them into a bag for disposal, something like 10 bags of 'whole' leaves into one... sure wish I had one of those things! It is good for general outdoor clean up too! Hmmm...


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Rp, Don, Leslie, Kim, Sonal and all. 

Kids off to school and coffee awaits.
It's Hanna's 16th birthday today and I had breakfast with her :love2: :clap:
at 7AM. I had bought a cup cake with topping in the shape of
a sunflower and we had some "funny" serials. 
Going to bake her a cake later. 
...........
Fiḍál 9 / October 5

_ALL praise be to God Who hath, through the power of Truth, sent down this 
Book unto His servant, that it may serve as a shining light for all mankind… 
Verily this is none other than the sovereign Truth; it is the Path which God 
hath laid out for all that are in heaven and on earth. Let him then who will, 
take for himself the right path unto his Lord.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. I have heard of that leaf machine, but have not seen one in action.
Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?
Afternoon, Caman. Wish Hanna a happy birthday for me. My birthday is on Thursday, but I am a "wee bit" older than 16.


----------



## friend

Now I'm off to the bank to talk money and mortgage for the apartment.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Now I'm off to the bank to talk money and mortgage for the apartment.


Good luck, Caman. Come back with some positive news.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman. Come back with some positive news.


There might be a way to get a loan.
But first I will check with a Swedish Estate agent and see if 
I can get it over there, so I don't have to exchange the money.
Prospects are, if not good, possible and at least not hopeless.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> There might be a way to get a loan.
> But first I will check with a Swedish Estate agent and see if
> I can get it over there, so I don't have to exchange the money.
> Prospects are, if not good, possible and at least not hopeless.


Good luck, Caman. This is the hassle of owning property in another country. Still, you are in America, which is "the land of opportunity".


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman. This is the hassle of owning property in another country. Still, you are in America, which is "the land of opportunity".


And considering my music,
I also hope it's "the land of poportunety".


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And considering my music,
> I also hope it's "the land of poportunety".


Good one. Yes, that too. We should get on Skype so that I can hear your accent and you might hear my accent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I shall try to be up early enough to make you all a fine OtHD Breakfast. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good one. Yes, that too. We should get on Skype so that I can hear your accent and you might hear my accent.


I croak like an auld Irish lady.  
Yeah, we should.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, another busy day ahead and it's time to get going. SAP is up and has an item called "Things My Mother Taught Me" that will bring back a memory or two for most of you here. Now I am off to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. My mother taught me a great deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I croak like an auld Irish lady.
> Yeah, we should.


Send my a Personal Message and I shall give you my Skype caller ID. We could then arrange a time, keeping in mind that we are 4 1/2 hours apart in real time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a hot OtHD Breakfast ready for you when you rise to face this mid-week point. Enjoy.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning everyone! 
Well the skies are clear and it looks like a good day ahead, so far no wind.... 
Thanks for breakfast Marc, I am ready to face another day, 
Don I shall hurry off to see the things your mother taught you... 
(how is the nose doing? as long as it is still working, that is the main thing! ) 

wishing you all a good, happy and wonderful day....


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Don I shall hurry off to see the things your mother taught you...
> (how is the nose doing? as long as it is still working, that is the main thing! )


The nose is all healed Leslie. The scab fell off just two weeks and two days after surgery and only five days after I began to treat it with colloidal silver gel. Although I have quite a scar, it does indeed work well.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shangites! 

Another class yesterday. The whining woman was mysteriously absent, which made for a more productive class for the remainder of us. Er, I should say for _most_ of the remainder of us. 

One time midway through the 3.5 hour class, I swiveled around from my computer to watch the Instructor's demo at the front of the room and also look around to see what my classmates were working on. Would you believe (I'm still in shock, or maybe it's disgust)..at least two of them were on Facebook! One other student was on yet another website that definitely wasn't class related. 

This was while the instructor was instructing! Seriously? How rude. How sadly addicted to the attention of social networking that they couldn't go 3.5 hours without checking it. 

These are all adults too. I doubt that anyone's Mommy or Daddy paid for the course, so I'd guess it's their own money they are wasting. I have made a mental note of who was off surfing in the event any of them become "needy" students because they are not grasping something being taught. 

Here's a photo of this classroom, empty except for a whole bunch of brand new Macs. Woot! 








Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. I probably should have that with a cup of Sonal Special, which I understand, includes a complimentary Doxie Pup.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rainy today and getting warmer here. Just finished my Raspberry coffee and am set to see the dentist.

Let the puns begin......................... okay I'll go first:

Trying to get me to go to the dentist is like pulling teeth,
I wouldn't want to be a dentist, imagine living hand to mouth day to day
I have a highly educated dentist, I can tell by the plaque on the wall

Your turn....


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. I probably should have that with a cup of Sonal Special, which I understand, includes a complimentary Doxie Pup. " Afternoon, Kim. Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy today and getting warmer here. Just finished my Raspberry coffee and am set to see the dentist.
> 
> Let the puns begin......................... okay I'll go first:
> 
> Trying to get me to go to the dentist is like pulling teeth,
> I wouldn't want to be a dentist, imagine living hand to mouth day to day
> I have a highly educated dentist, I can tell by the plaque on the wall
> 
> Your turn....


:lmao::clap::lmao: No one can top you, Rp, so why bother. Good luck at the dentist's office.

Sunny and 11C here today. Mowed the lawn once again, getting it ready for Winter. Leaves are just now starting to turn color, but my wife's garden is still in bloom.

Tomorrow night, Giants vs Braves ................. be there or be square.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Just discovered that one of my writing teachers was short-listed for the Giller prize. It's her first book, too. How exciting!


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, is that Kathleen Winter? DIdn't she write the book about a gender mixed child in NFLD?


----------



## Sonal

No, it's Sarah Selecky, _This Cake is For the Party_.

I went to her book launch party, which was held (appropriately enough) at a bakery. Picked up a copy there which she very kindly autographed for me in class. (What can I say, I didn't want to wait in line at the party.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal and Rp. Anyone interested in High Tea?

Kudos to your teacher, Sonal. Soon, it shall be you we read about re awards (e.g., Gov. General's Award, Giller Prize ................... The Nobel Prize for Literature). We shall see. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just informed me that Gracie was named the #1 Virtual Dachshund in North America. For the past four years, there has been a virtual dog show, with judges/breeders deciding upon the #1 dog, based on submitted pictures. I thought that it was somewhat lame and a scam, but it is legit and the winning dog gets bragging rights for a year. I think that her being the CKC #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, based on CKC show points, is better, since it gets her an invite to Westminster in NYC. Still, Deborah said that this is a good indication as to how she stacks up against other dogs in North America, at least in a virtual sense. 

So, drinks are on the house at The Hair of the Doxie Den and The Cafe Chez Marc. 

Best-In-Show


----------



## Dr.G.

Only one person came in for some Sonal Special Tea, so she gets today's doxie pup.


----------



## Rps

Evening all: Back from the dentist, have to go back tomorrow boo hoo,me. Oh well, sins of the past strike again.

Watching the Reds and Phillies, Halliday doing great, but I think Hamel will be a problem tomorrow ... focus issues I think.

But the big game will be the Braves - Giants. Okay Marc, what do you think, Giants in 5, or my pick of Braves in 4?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Evening all: Back from the dentist, have to go back tomorrow boo hoo,me. Oh well, sins of the past strike again.
> 
> Watching the Reds and Phillies, Halliday doing great, but I think Hamel will be a problem tomorrow ... focus issues I think.
> 
> But the big game will be the Braves - Giants. Okay Marc, what do you think, Giants in 5, or my pick of Braves in 4?


I shall counter with Giants in 4. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Can't wait........ October baseball is the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

How true, Rp. It shall be interesting to see Halliday's last two innings. Actually, I wish him well. Always liked his when he was with TO. We shall see. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, his last inning is going to be really interesting. Again, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, he did it. Kudos to Halliday. Oct. 8th, 1956 ............... not THAT was a no-hitter to behold.


----------



## SINC

Friday October 8 is Ann and my 45th wedding anniversary. Looked up the traditional gift and found it to be sapphire. Went shopping today and came home with a diamond/sapphire solitaire pendant necklace and matching ear rings which I promptly hid for Friday. I also came home with an empty wallet, but it was worth every dime. Shhh, don't tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Friday October 8 is Ann and my 45th wedding anniversary. Looked up the traditional gift and found it to be sapphire. Went shopping today and came home with a diamond/sapphire solitaire pendant necklace and matching ear rings which I promptly hid for Friday. I also came home with an empty wallet, but it was worth every dime. Shhh, don't tell.


Cool, happy pre-anniversary, Don. Sounds like a great gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to see if the Yankees can pull one out of the bag tonight. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine for some of us, others not so much. Want a smile this morning? Check out "There's An Explanation For Everything" on SAP today. I'm off to work with much to do today. My three month checkup is due this afternoon at the sawbones as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I wonder if they shall be questioning Ron Gardenhire's decision to stick with Francisco Liriano rather than to use their effective bullpen? Still, the best birthday gift will be for a Giants' win tonight. We shall see. 

Imagine another Yankees-Giants World Series!!!! They can get some payback for 1951 and 1962. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was wondering when you would show up. I checked in over two hours ago, but the lights were still out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I was wondering when you would show up. I checked in over two hours ago, but the lights were still out.


Each year, when my wife asks me what I want for my birthday, I say "to sleep in", since the doxies get up about 6AM. So, this morning, she fed them and let them out and let me sleep in until 8AM ............ a rare treat.

Good luck with your doctor's appointment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Received a PM from Warren. He is alive and well and will return to The Shang once he has some more time.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are still waiting for this morning's lucky winner of a doxie pup for ordering some Sonal Special and a freshly baked scone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, Peruvian writer Mario Vargas Llosa was awarded the 2010 Nobel Prize in literature. Your turn shall come soon. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Happy Birthday Marc! I've given up on second guessing managers, but I'm wondering if the bull pen will be an issue in games 2 and 3? Sometimes you have to stick with your horse if you want to use him later in the series..... but this is always a hind sight issue. The twinkies have got to develop a killer instinct, which the yanks have in spades.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Happy Birthday Marc! I've given up on second guessing managers, but I'm wondering if the bull pen will be an issue in games 2 and 3? Sometimes you have to stick with your horse if you want to use him later in the series..... but this is always a hind sight issue. The twinkies have got to develop a killer instinct, which the yanks have in spades.


Thank you, Rp.

Yes, you could see when the Twins-Yankees game started to come off the tracks for Minn. Sad, especially at home and with so many other post-season game losses under their belts. Still, my sights are on the Giants, and I just want them to get into the World Series. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Happy Birthday Marc!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Marc! WOOT WOOT WOOT! (A three Woot Salute in your honor) Hope it's a great day for you! Thanks for breakfast and the note about Warren.


Don - The Anniversary gift sounds fabulous! Sapphires are very pretty stones. Good luck on your check-up. I'm off to SAP soon to see what's up there.

Rp - Those who change horses midstream are usually all wet, right?


----------



## Sonal

Happy Birthday Marc!

Some birthday cookies for you:
BIRTHDAY DACHSHUND COOKIES | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Happy Birthday Marc!


Thank you, Don. All I got was a bone cake from the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY Marc! WOOT WOOT WOOT! (A three Woot Salute in your honor) Hope it's a great day for you! Thanks for breakfast and the note about Warren." Thank you, Kim. It shall be a quiet day, at least I hope so. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy Birthday Marc!
> 
> Some birthday cookies for you:
> BIRTHDAY DACHSHUND COOKIES | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Afternoon, Sonal. Thanks for the cookies. Hard to eat a doxie, however. XX)

Any word on your grad program yet?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Thanks for the cookies. Hard to eat a doxie, however. XX)
> 
> Any word on your grad program yet?


No, but I'm not expecting to hear anything until December or so. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> No, but I'm not expecting to hear anything until December or so. Fingers crossed.


Oh, for some reason I thought that you were to hear about the MFA admission in early October. Still, I think that you should have a very good chance to be admitted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hopefully, the Giants shall give me a grand birthday gift. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

And so another Shang night ends in the very same way. :yawn:


----------



## friend

Happy birthday Marc.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Friday October 8 is Ann and my 45th wedding anniversary. Looked up the traditional gift and found it to be sapphire. Went shopping today and came home with a diamond/sapphire solitaire pendant necklace and matching ear rings which I promptly hid for Friday. I also came home with an empty wallet, but it was worth every dime. Shhh, don't tell.


Sounds so perfect Don, how very nice of you to get her something she will treasure for the next 45 years... Congrats, and mum's the word... are you going out for dinner where you can slide it across the table when she believes the dinner is her gift?? (so shoot me, I am a romantic!:lmao or will you cook something at home?

As for marc, I am so sorry I didn't get to wish the best as you close out another year and begin the journey through another year, (hope I didn't make you feel older, since as you know our 'birthday' is celebrated at the completion of a year, not the beginning... my gran always used to say she was in her 80th year while we said she was 79, she always answered the year she was in, not the one completed... as for me the usual way is fine, keeps me a year younger... :lmao:

I am sure however you are not bothered by the numbers just the owies that plague us all from time to time and let us know the seasons passing... 
But they are all bearable for sure, so I hope your day went well and you sang something at the top of your lungs this morning just to let the world know you are here and in fine tune!! 
Keep up the dance, the music of your life will continue to bless all who can hear the tune... soon it will be 'there's a brand new baby at our house... '


----------



## friend

Sorry me friend.
Been a wee bit busy.
Getting back to the forum tomorrow.
..............
Fiḍál 11 / October 7

_O SON OF SPIRIT! The best beloved of all things in My sight is Justice; turn not 
away therefrom if thou desire Me, and neglect it not that I may confide in thee. 
By its aid thou shalt see with thine own eyes and not through the eyes of others, 
and shalt know of thine own knowledge and not through the knowledge of thy 
neighbor. Ponder this in thy heart; how it behooveth thee to be. Verily justice 
is My gift to thee and the sign of My loving-kindness. 
Set it then before thine eyes.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Sounds so perfect Don, how very nice of you to get her something she will treasure for the next 45 years... Congrats, and mum's the word... are you going out for dinner where you can slide it across the table when she believes the dinner is her gift?? (so shoot me, I am a romantic!:lmao or will you cook something at home?


Leslie, we will spend the day together shopping for fresh ingredients for tomorrow's big celebration. We are holding a combined Anniversary/Thanksgiving dinner Saturday, all rolled into one with our youngest son Matt, his wife Holly, grandson Jett and our daughter Crystal in attendance.

Much of today will be preparing all the fancy jello salads and the like that can be done ahead of time. We'll be baking pumpkin pie along with a strawberry rhubarb pie as well. And since a neighbour was generous and shared some more fresh zucchini again, that will be combined with pineapple and made into a cake as well.

Once I help with all that, the day will go quickly and perhaps we'll settle for some chinese food take out for supper tonight.

Oh, we'll also have to chase down Tom the turkey and get him ready for his big show on Saturday as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Up early to get SAP online which is now finished. But that leaves me with tomorrow's issue to do now. A very busy day awaits m as I just realized I also have to winterize the motor home today as well. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Happy Anniversary. "We are holding a combined Anniversary/Thanksgiving dinner Saturday, all rolled into one with our youngest son Matt, his wife Holly, grandson Jett and our daughter Crystal in attendance." That is a grand idea. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a simple TGIF Breakfast made, in that most of us shall be eating well this Thanksgiving weekend. Enjoyi.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Happy birthday Marc.


Thank you, Caman. That was an eye-opener of color even before the sun is up here in St.John's. However, I shall save the cake for another few years, since I am not yet 65. No need to rush the years.

Leslie, I like your grandmother's idea. Maybe I can get away with 59 ........ or even 49???? We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, Tim Lincecum pitched a two-hitter and struck out 14 in a dominating postseason debut. Guess I got the first part of my birthday wish. When they win the World Series, that wish shall be complete. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, that's one. The Braves showed their weakness in their fielding, they make too many errors for a championship team, and also that play of the missed ground ball at third opened the scoring was indictative of their depth. I think these will be small ball games. If the Giants take the next, it's over. While Lincecum is erratic, he certainly has speed. I bet the hitters were wondering where that ball was coming from and where it was going. The only knock is he throws high .... and in that league, if someone tags it, it's gone. So they have to work to calm him down to keep it down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, that's one. The Braves showed their weakness in their fielding, they make too many errors for a championship team, and also that play of the missed ground ball at third opened the scoring was indictative of their depth. I think these will be small ball games. If the Giants take the next, it's over. While Lincecum is erratic, he certainly has speed. I bet the hitters were wondering where that ball was coming from and where it was going. The only knock is he throws high .... and in that league, if someone tags it, it's gone. So they have to work to calm him down to keep it down.


All valid points, Rp. Lincecum brings a bulldog into the locker room before the game in which he is to pitch to calm himself down. Imagine how calm he would be if he had a doxie???


----------



## Dr.G.

"Keep up the dance, the music of your life will continue to bless all who can hear the tune... soon it will be 'there's a brand new baby at our house... ' " Leslie, a beautiful thought. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have been averaging about four home grown tomatoes a day, as they are turning red on the window sill. We have gone through about 25 so far and have another 125 or so to go as they ripen. I brought many of them inside green rather than let them stay outside in Igor's wrath.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the simple TGIF breakfast today Marc. The simplicity is much appreciated since we will probably be eating a substantial amount of food over the weekend. I plan to deep fry a turkey, Southern Style. I'm just having a bit of a challenge, ingredient wise. (Long story) 

I thought about you last night as I was outside cleaning up and bagging fallen leaves from the lawn and the street/curb. I stole a page from your play-book and did two extra yards (including a corner lot). One neighbor already (thankfully) "busted" me for doing it and another has yet to come outside to discover what the "leaf fairy" has done. The latter is an elderly gentleman in poor health so he really could use the help. 

It was actually a neat experience for me because the weather was beautiful and I worked for a couple of hours just by the light of the street lights. I had my own "leaf fairy" visit me while I was working. Another neighbor down the block noticed my 8 giant bags of leaves sitting on my front walk and offered to take them for mulch for his yard. That saved me the effort of having to tote the heavy things ( I packed them tight) around back to the alley. 

Have a great day everyone. I'm off to check out SAP soon, Don.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone, and happy anniversary to Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone, and happy anniversary to Don!


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny day? Someone beat you to the first Sonal Special of the Day cup of tea, which comes with a free doxie pup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, God bless the Leaf Fairy. I do this for neighbors as well and then shred the dried leaves for garden mulch as well. We are just now starting to see the leaves change color. They will really start to fall around Halloween.

How is Kacey these days?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Yes, God bless the Leaf Fairy. I do this for neighbors as well and then shred the dried leaves for garden mulch as well. We are just now starting to see the leaves change color. They will really start to fall around Halloween.
> 
> How is Kacey these days?


She's doing well now thanks Marc. The cough has finally subsided. Phew! 

Our trees are mostly bald around town. But the weather now is brilliantly beautiful. Anything that survived the hard frosts (not much) is soaking up the last bit of summer-like weather.

You might be way ahead of me on this trick, but I discovered that using a 14" snow shovel scoop works wonders for picking up and bagging leaves.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> She's doing well now thanks Marc. The cough has finally subsided. Phew!
> 
> Our trees are mostly bald around town. But the weather now is brilliantly beautiful. Anything that survived the hard frosts (not much) is soaking up the last bit of summer-like weather.
> 
> You might be way ahead of me on this trick, but I discovered that using a 14" snow shovel scoop works wonders for picking up and bagging leaves.


Glad to hear the Kacey is out of the woods, Kim. 

Our leaves are still green and only now starting to turn colors, but we are mostly green. Even my wife's garden is again blooming. Amazing.

Yes, I use a 30" snow scoop (14" scoops are worthless in our snow) to gather up the leaves in a pile comes mid-Nov. Then, when we have a few days of frosty weather and the leaves get crispy, I go over these piles with an electric lawn mower. I use my 15 year old electric mower only for this task, and a push mower for the actual lawn. The electric mower mulches up the leaves which I use in the compost pile or for actual mulch. I have to make sure the doxies are in the house since they like to run through these piles and actually hide in them ................ and I don't want to go over one of them with the lawn mower.  I hate bagging leaves so this is the best way to get free compose and mulch using them each Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. Want to take the doxies outside one more time and then put them to bed. I would like to see the start of the Giants game. Rp, let us hope that Cain can slay the Braves with a split-fingered fastball rather than the jawbone of an ass. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

And so another night in the Shang ends exactly the same way.


----------



## friend

Happy anniversary 
Don and Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise here, so I shall have some breakfast that reflects the sun's beauty in the sky. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bug humbar!! I turned away after the 5th inning with the Giants leading 4-0 and woke up this morning that they lost 5-4 in 11 innings. Nuts!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, too bad about the Giants. I too last saw the score at 4-0 before I went to bed. A very short clip of a very close call on SAP this morning entitled Run! 

Grandson Jett is going to the petting farm for the first time at the Valley Zoo this morning at 10:30 with his Mom, Grandma and Auntie Crystal. My job is to keep an eye on the turkey as we prepare for our Thanksgiving/Anniversary dinner this evening. The job does have its rewards as I love the smell of turkey cooking in the oven.

Now it's off to work for me.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Game 3 will be interesting Marc. Actually the surprise for me was the Philly game? I thought Cinci was going to take that one easily, I guess that's why they play the games.

Don no turkey here, all the kids are away, so I'm taking Gail out for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don no turkey here, all the kids are away, so I'm taking Gail out for Thanksgiving dinner.


A fine idea Rp, that is unless you've chosen McDonald's.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, and happy Anniversary Don and Ann... I am sure you will be a fine watcher of the feast Don, it is a wonderful aroma that wafts through the house on 'turkey days' for sure... it is nature's sedative, and you shall sleep like a kitten full of cream tonight... 

Caman has got a lovely greeting this morning, he must have been up good and early!

Marc, I am so glad you are having such wonderful weather... is there still a lot to clean away from the storm? I will have a bagel and a coffee thanks... 
I am sorry about the loss in the game, but they can rebound can they not? 

Have a wonderful day everyone as you go about preparing for your Thanksgiving dinner / weekend ... 

Rp the best thing about eating out is the 'no mess' kitchen!! good for you! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. No, I too did not expect the outcome of the Giants game when I awoke this morning. 

Morning, Rp. Yes, Philly is now in the driver's seat for their series. We shall see. Good idea about you and Gail going out. My wife got this big free-range organic turkey, so we are inviting a couple of families in tomorrow for dinner.

"Marc, I am so glad you are having such wonderful weather... is there still a lot to clean away from the storm? I will have a bagel and a coffee thanks... 
I am sorry about the loss in the game, but they can rebound can they not?" Leslie, I was just out at a neighbor's this morning as we were sawing up a tree that had fallen during Hurricane Igor. The City of St.John's is telling people to put out the branches they want taken away and chopped up for mulch.


----------



## macdoodle

OK all the techies... I have an appointment I cannot miss, I cannot seem to find the calendar and the id for the date... I am wondering if it is an automatic reminder... I know I have used it before, but for the life of me I don't know what it is called... I am a bit rushed today, but I have to get this down on more than a sticky note on the fridge... 
Help!


----------



## SINC

iCal - it is right in your dock.


----------



## macdoodle

DUH! well don't I feel stooopid.... thanks,


----------



## SINC

Yer welcome. We've all been there Leslie.


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks Don, i so seldome use it, found it way back when I got my Mac... and promptly forgot it was there... 
Doing too much today, cooking 2 turkeys, one for my neighbour and her son, others might take things, but not sure... so I have a wee turkey and will take it over tonight and they can do as they wish... 

Wanting to be outdoors in the glorious sun... so perfect today... it can stay this way until spring.... !


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just got back from a fine walk with some of the doxies up at Pippy Park. Sunny skies and nice temps helped make this a grand walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

You have to admit that our premier here in NL has a sense of humor. 

YouTube - 22 Minutes: Danny Williams


----------



## macdoodle

:clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao: too funny!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao: too funny!!


Yes, Danny Williams is a serious premier, but he can take a moment to laugh at himself every so often.


----------



## KC4

Hi Gang!

That Danny Williams clip is hilarious! Hee hee! Thanks Marc. 


Leslie - Is there such a thing as a "wee" turkey?

Don - How's is your turkey sitting going?


----------



## friend

Live in Sweden just a few minutes ago, 
recorded by a friend of mine.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting clip, Caman. How is the elbow these days? And your apartment situation?


----------



## Dr.G.

"That Danny Williams clip is hilarious! Hee hee! Thanks Marc." Kim, I have never met him, but I am told that he can be hard as nails on certain issues, and then turn around and do something like this on 22 Minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, the Yankees are about to blow their game wide open. Not bad for the wild card team, n'est ce-pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the Yankees have just about wrapped up their game, so time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. How is your program going? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Hi all, and probably good night too. 
...................
_Fiḍál 13 / October 9

The utterance of God is a lamp, whose light is these words: 
Ye are the fruits of one tree, and the leaves of one branch. 
Deal ye one with another with the utmost love and harmony, 
with friendliness and fellowship. 
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got SAP up and running which includes a smile for your Sunday. Off to work I go, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sorry I did not make Sunday brunch, but I had the 6AM to 11AM shift at a local food bank to help prepare Thanksgiving meals for those in need. This allows people who are serving this afternoon go to church. Up at 530AM, so I am pooped. How about everyone just going into the kitchen at the Cafe Chez Marc and making whatever they want?? Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Well Marc, what do you think, blow-out or extra innings? I already know which team you think should win.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Leslie - Is there such a thing as a "wee" turkey?


:lmao::lmao: well this one is, it is only about 8 lbs... enough for a couple of people, I often get the smallest and then if there are a lot for dinner, I cook 2 that way wveryone can have a drumstick! :lmao:

Happy thanksgiving to everyone celebrating today... and tomorrow!! (and yesterday)

did your wife like your gift Don? You may have to take her out 'to the ballgame' to wear her very special gift!! or someplace much more special!! :love2:


----------



## SINC

Yes Leslie, she loved the sapphires, but now that I paid for them, I can't afford to take her anywhere nice.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Happy Thanksgiving to all! Today is immerse an entire bird in boiling oil day around here. Let's see: a 10 gallon pot of boiling oil near its flash point sitting over an open flame on a metal stand, next to a full propane tank. AYE YeeeeeAAA! Hee hee... Those southerners love to live dangerously. Lee has gone out to purchase new fire extinguishers, just in case. Perhaps we should increase our liability insurance to cover the neighborhood as well. 

Wish us luck. Please start collecting hair clippings to make new eyebrows. Thanks.

Good idea about two small turkeys instead of one bigger one Leslie...Next year I'll do that!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Well Marc, what do you think, blow-out or extra innings? I already know which team you think should win.


Rp, I am hoping for another Giants-Yankees World Series, in which the Giants get their revenge for the loss in 1951 and 1962. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Deborah and I were scrambling to get Thanksgiving dinner ready for this evening, since we started at about noon. Still, at 430PM, all is on track for a 6PM dinner. We have some friends over and an elderly couple who we fear would not have had a Thanksgiving meal, due to health and financial reasons. She is making the turnip, and he will mash the turnip, so that is their contribution. A grand time shall be had by all.


----------



## Cameo

Just a quick pop in to wish everyone a very very Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## SINC

Same to you Jeanne, how's that new car running?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Just a quick pop in to wish everyone a very very Happy Thanksgiving!


Evening, Jeanne, and a Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family as well. We all have much to be thankful of this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I have to admit that I missed the entire SF-Atlanta game ........... just took a moment from cleaning up to see the score. I have to feel sorry for Brooks Conrad who basically gave the game to the Giants with his three errors. Still, I shall take any sort of victory. Atlanta did nothing against Jonathan Sanchez, managing only two hits in 7 1/3 innings. So, it now goes down to Monday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished a grand Thanksgiving meal. Everyone enjoyed my wife's cooking. I do the clean up, which means I get the best part of this deal, since my wife is an excellent cook.


----------



## SINC

'Twas a good game indeed. Watched the entire game and enjoyed it. Trouble is, if the Giants go on to the series, I can't cheer them on as I have always been an American league fan since the seven years spent as a season ticket holder at Tiger stadium.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 'Twas a good game indeed. Watched the entire game and enjoyed it. Trouble is, if the Giants go on to the series, I can't cheer them on as I have always been an American league fan since the seven years spent as a season ticket holder at Tiger stadium.


If the Giants go on to the World Series I can't see you rooting for the Yankees, Don, since the Tigers always hated the Yankees and their dominance in the American League when it was just 8 teams. Still, it is up to you. As for me, it's the Giants till I die. :love2::love2: Hopefully, they shall win the World Series before I did. XX) Luckily, I was not born a Cubs fan, since they have not won since 1908.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good evening me friends. 
Was to the Bahái centre today for the start of the children's classes.
They had asked me to play a few songs.
I played John O'Dreams, City of Chicago and To Hanna.
They were very pleased with the perfomance. 
It's always nice to make others happy with one's artistry.
...............
_ Fiḍál 14 / October 10

ALL praise be to God Who hath, through the power of Truth, sent down this 
Book unto His servant, that it may serve as a shining light for all mankind… 
Verily this is none other than the sovereign Truth; it is the Path which God 
hath laid out for all that are in heaven and on earth. 
The Báb_


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's always nice to make others happy with one's artistry." How very true, Caman. We should set up a mutual time for a Skype discussion soon. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Since I was helping to make breakfast yesterday from 6-11AM at a food bank, and thus, did not make you all Sunday Brunch, why don't I make it up to all of you by having a Thanksgiving Monday Brunch .............. in bed??????? Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you from all of us here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Uncle Bob, of Uncle Bob's Basement of Bulldogs wishes all of you American's a Happy Columbus Day as well.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Marc I think you will be seeing the Phillies and Tampa Bay in the Series. Since I'm a NL fan I'm rooting for the Phillies but TB can steal a game or two, so should be interesting. The Giants are a steady team so that counts for something as well, but the Phils have some clutch hitter. I think Atlanta is done, as I said before too many errors for a championship team. The ball always finds the weakest player, and I can speak to this from experience, that damn ball always found me no matter who I hid behind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Marc I think you will be seeing the Phillies and Tampa Bay in the Series. Since I'm a NL fan I'm rooting for the Phillies but TB can steal a game or two, so should be interesting. The Giants are a steady team so that counts for something as well, but the Phils have some clutch hitter. I think Atlanta is done, as I said before too many errors for a championship team. The ball always finds the weakest player, and I can speak to this from experience, that damn ball always found me no matter who I hid behind.


Morning, Rp. Regarding your predictions, all I shall say is "We shall see". I was actually a good fielder and played with some semi-semi-pros in my early days of college. They were just pickup games, and I could not hit a curveball on the outside corner, but I played well at first bast, third base or centerfield.


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents, I too watched the Giants come from behind to win that game. I was rooting for them to help them along so that Marc might get his wish. In truth though, I've always been an AL fan after attending so many games in Tiger Stadium in the 1970s.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, I'm hoping to see a few games there next year. On tap this year are some Red WIng games.

Marc I played centre field and short stop. I was a better short stop than centre fielder, I didn't have great arm strength so my CF days were numbered. One of these days when we're tipping a few jars I'll tell you of a botched play I made that, in retrospect, was right out of The Bad News Bears......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I'm hoping to see a few games there next year. On tap this year are some Red WIng games.
> 
> Marc I played centre field and short stop. I was a better short stop than centre fielder, I didn't have great arm strength so my CF days were numbered. One of these days when we're tipping a few jars I'll tell you of a botched play I made that, in retrospect, was right out of The Bad News Bears......


I had a strong arm, and could throw straight, which was why I was moved from first base to CF. I replaced a guy who was hurt at 3B and found that I could play back (so as not to get my head taken off) and still make the throw to first base. Sadly, my days of playing baseball are over. My son liked basketball, which I taught him to play. Now, since he is taller than I am right now, I don't play him anymore.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Yes Leslie, she loved the sapphires, but now that I paid for them, I can't afford to take her anywhere nice.


Haven't you heard Don... anyplace is 'nice' as long as you share it....


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Rp, Leslie and all. 

Did anyone watch The Simpson's yesterday?
Seem like the intro has created a controversy. 
I thought it was rather funny and not offensive, not much anyway. 
The Simpson Introgate in The Irish Times
....................
_Fiḍál 15 / October 11

These are the days of seed sowing. These are the days of tree planting. 
The bountiful bestowals of God are successive. He who sows a seed in this 
day will behold his reward in the fruits and harvest of the heavenly Kingdom.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Did not see The Simpson's episode, but controversy is the name of the game for that show. I still like its cutting edge. My son and I usually watch it together, and he is in Toronto at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Gents, I too watched the Giants come from behind to win that game. I was rooting for them to help them along so that Marc might get his wish. In truth though, I've always been an AL fan after attending so many games in Tiger Stadium in the 1970s.


Don, have you ever seen "For Love of the Game" with Kevin Costner? A Tigers fan must-see movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Must watch the Giants start to hit .............. I hope. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, have you ever seen "For Love of the Game" with Kevin Costner? A Tigers fan must-see movie.


Indeed I have Marc, a good BB movie.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We shall have a celebratory breakfast this morning in honor of the Giants' victory last night. All your San Francisco favorites will be on the menu all day .............. and for free. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it was good to see the Giants clinch the series and now onward to the NLCS pennant. I'm a bit late arising this morning but I had been up from 2:00 a.m. to 9:00 p.m. yesterday and slept until 6:45 a.m. today. I must have needed it as I slept straight through. SAP is up now with a couple of notable items. First a look at what can happen when one falls asleep while driving and some truly incredible photos along with it. And for those who love to walk, be sure to catch "The Importance Of Walking" this morning. Now to get to work on tomorrow.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang and a Belated Happy Thanksgiving!

We arose at 3:30 a.m. yesterday to get going on an adventure to Adams River B.C. to witness the peak of the Great Salmon run. It's a 7 hour drive each way. What an amazing, moving sight! It may be crossed off my "bucket list" but I would like to see it again if possible. This year's run is reported to be the largest within the last 100 years. Yes, I took a lot of pictures, I just haven't downloaded them yet so I don't know yet if I got any good ones. 

Thanks for the celebratory breakfast Marc. I guess Rice-a-roni Crispies will be good for me this morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Kim. 

"Thanks for the celebratory breakfast Marc. I guess Rice-a-roni Crispies will be good for me this morning! " You might be the only one who asks for this treat, Kim. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, Game 1 to decide the NL pennant is Saturday at Philadelphia and features a marquee matchup: Tim Lincecum vs. Roy Halladay.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I know you often wonder about our leaves on trees here compared to your own. Yesterday I took a quick shot with my iPhone to show you that we have no leaves left on our street and winter is nigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

I should go take some pics of our trees. Most of the leaves are still green and only now are some turning color. Between now and Friday, I shall have to once more mow our lawn.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all. 

Getting the kids ready for school.
It might be a nice, clear day although it only 7C yet.
....................
Fiḍál 16 / October 12

For man two wings are necessary. One wing is physical power and material 
civilization; the other is spiritual power and divine civilization. With one wing 
only, flight is impossible. Two wings are essential. Therefore, no matter how 
much material civilization advances, it cannot attain to perfection except through 
the uplift of spiritual civilization.
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. How is your arm these days?

13C and sunny here. A great afternoon for working out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, these were taken about an hour ago (with my son's tiny camera which I hate using since it is so small and I can't hold it steady -- he, of course, took my good Canon to Toronto with him this week). Lots of leaves and color in the plants and a bit of color in one tree across the street.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. How is your arm these days?
> 
> 13C and sunny here. A great afternoon for working out in the garden.


The elbow will not barge. 
Maybe in the future.

And Anna and I can't get along. 
Too many misunderstandings and she was not prepared for having 7 people
moving in to the house. She nether can get passed that we have to cooperate
and that it can't be her way the whole time. She it too set in her ways, for several 
reasons. I understand her and why that is, but there is little I can do to change it.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> The elbow will not barge.
> Maybe in the future.
> 
> And Anna and I can't get along.
> Too many misunderstandings and she was not prepared for having 7 people
> moving in to the house. She nether can get passed that we have to cooperate
> and that it can't be her way the whole time. She it too set in her ways, for several
> reasons. I understand her and why that is, but there is little I can do to change it.


Caman, sorry to hear about the arm and Anna. Both will have to take time to move in a more positive direction, both literally and figuratively. Deborah and I had our rough moments in the early days of our marriage, but we are still together. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Thanks Marc.
I have no great hope, but I'm still hanging in there.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> I have no great hope, but I'm still hanging in there.


At times, that is all you can do.


----------



## friend

Now I have to go and look for Ciarán.
He missed the school bus and went walking up the hill to school.
He has not arrived an hour later and the school is worried and 
they want to call 911. I'll see if I can find him first.
Don't want to get the Police involved.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Now I have to go and look for Ciarán.
> He missed the school bus and went walking up the hill to school.
> He has not arrived an hour later and the school is worried and
> they want to call 911. I'll see if I can find him first.
> Don't want to get the Police involved.


Good luck with your search, Caman. Let us know when you find him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Anyone for some freshly brewed Green Tea?


----------



## Sonal

Sure, if you have some Sonal Special available.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck with your search, Caman. Let us know when you find him.


I found him up in the attic room. He had sneaked in through the
upstairs entrance and was hiding there. I walked him to the 
school and then had a 2 hour talk with the councilor. They
will do their best to help him with his problems, the poor kid.
I got some proper exercise, I tell youse, walking up that long steep hill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sure, if you have some Sonal Special available.


Sonal, we always have that ready to be freshly brewed. So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I found him up in the attic room. He had sneaked in through the
> upstairs entrance and was hiding there. I walked him to the
> school and then had a 2 hour talk with the councilor. They
> will do their best to help him with his problems, the poor kid.
> I got some proper exercise, I tell youse, walking up that long steep hill.


Well, at least he was safe in your house. Still, I can just imagine what you were going through as you were searching for him. What lead you up to your attic to discover him there?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I would like to do some stargazing with my telescope and the sky is clear and 9C temps make it OK for this sort of outdoor activity. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope all is going well with you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, at least he was safe in your house. Still, I can just imagine what you were going through as you were searching for him. What lead you up to your attic to discover him there?


It was quite in the house and only me at home, or so I thought.
I heard a faint noise that shouldn't have been there, so I investigated.
And Alas, Eureka; the lost some had come back home. 

Not a great feeling to have a child missing as you well can imagine. 
But I didn't give out to him and we did have a good, nice long talk
walking up to the school. And I got some long needed exercise.


----------



## friend

Ha.
I was totally misled by an e-mail from a friend which I just quoted. 
Never mind, I'll post a nice picture instead.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Couple of interesting bits on SAP this morning, a car made entirely of cedar and a surprise hidden behind a family couch. Now to get back to work. 

Oh, and one more thing. I took my iPhone 4 to the Apple store in West Edmonton Mall yesterday afternoon as it was acting weird. They wanted to run a test on it, so they asked me to come back in 20 minutes. Hmmm, a casino is right around the corner, so I knew I could kill the time there. I selected a vacant row of KENO machines and sat down at the one on the far left. Reached into my pocket and there was the $50 bill Ann had included as "mad money" in my anniversary card from her. In it went and on the fourth spin, I hit eight out of the 10 numbers I had chosen and won $4,000.00. Had I hit 9 or 10, it would have been $18,000.00 and $40,000.00 respectively. But I am very satisfied with the winnings anyway.

Got a brand new iPhone too. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It was quite in the house and only me at home, or so I thought.
> I heard a faint noise that shouldn't have been there, so I investigated.
> And Alas, Eureka; the lost some had come back home.
> 
> Not a great feeling to have a child missing as you well can imagine.
> But I didn't give out to him and we did have a good, nice long talk
> walking up to the school. And I got some long needed exercise.


That is an amazing story. Luckily, there was no 911 call or Amber Alert needed. You appear to have handled it well. Hopefully, there shall not be a repeat of this incident.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, on you winnings, Don Luckily, in Canada, none of it is taxed. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a nice OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this mid-week point .............. and on the 13th!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, the Texas victory was somewhat of a surprise, n'est-ce pas? Don't think that they will give the Yankees much trouble, but one never can tell. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. Appreciated as always. 


Caman - Sorry to read you've had some more challenges. I hope things improve quickly for you and yours. 


Don - I've already been to SAP - Awesome edition today. I especially like the dolphin story. I love dolphins. Congratulations on the KENO win - you really do have the gambler's luck. WOOT! Now, what are you going to spend it on?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, from my perspective, it's not that the Rangers won as much as TB threw the game away. They mentally weren't in the game. It was over with Vad's steal and run home. TB just stood there and watched. As for the Yanks, I think it may be closer than you may think. The Yanks, while still being able to hit, have an issue with their pitching staff age wise, not sure how that will play this year, but there will be big changes next year with them. This is also a 7 gamers, so you could see Lee twice or thrice if needed. He certainly looked effective last night.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning everyone. Back home after a weekend visit with our daughter for the Thanksgiving weekend. She's extremely busy with her courses/research at University, so it just seemed easier for us to visit her. The only thing I had to do for Thanksgiving dinner was make the gravy and bake a pie.

Now, to go catch up with everything posted in the last week ...

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, from my perspective, it's not that the Rangers won as much as TB threw the game away. They mentally weren't in the game. It was over with Vad's steal and run home. TB just stood there and watched. As for the Yanks, I think it may be closer than you may think. The Yanks, while still being able to hit, have an issue with their pitching staff age wise, not sure how that will play this year, but there will be big changes next year with them. This is also a 7 gamers, so you could see Lee twice or thrice if needed. He certainly looked effective last night.


Yes, I agree with all of your points. As for the Yankees, they always seem to capitalize upon another team's weak moments. Of course, if they get as far as the World Series, and face the SF Giants, the Giants have an added motivation of revenge and "pay back for '51 and '62" on their side. We shall see.

How is Cruzer doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. Afternoon, Sonal. Tea anyone???


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Rp, Kim, Sonal, Elaine and all. 
I'll have some tea Marc thanks. Always up for a cuppa. 

A bit foggy here earlier, but it has now cleared up and it
looks like it's going to be a great day with some nice sunshine.
Going to take Anna to work, since I need the car for my drivers test.
I had to re-take the written exam, which I passed, and now the road
test. After 36 years of having a drivers license it feels a wee bit odd.
................
Fiḍál 17 / October 13

_This is the Day in which God’s most excellent favors have been poured out 
upon men, the Day in which His most mighty grace hath been infused into 
all created things. It is incumbent upon all the peoples of the world to reconcile 
their differences, and, with perfect unity and peace, abide beneath the shadow 
of the Tree of His care and loving-kindness.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure if anyone saw this in the Globe and Mail. My wife says that it puts into words how she is feeling as we await the arrival next month of our foster child.

"Facts & Arguments -- 
MY LIFE AS A FOSTER MOM
Sydnie Crockett
From Friday's Globe and Mail

I live with three boys all under the age of 10 and one teenage girl. Every day I listen to them say, “Look at me,” “Watch me,” “Watch this,” “Are you watching?” I put up with eye-rolling and short shorts. I nag about homework. I go to school plays, swimming lessons and the principal’s office. I am 57 years old and no, I’m not a late bloomer or a grandma. I foster.

They come and they go. Sometimes they come in the middle of the night. Sometimes I am given notice they are on their way, sometimes not. They can act tough or they can be crying but they all come with the same expression – confused and scared. If they come in the night I stay up and play Monopoly or Sorry! with them until the sun comes up. You would be surprised how much some kids have to say after a glass of milk and a snack, and I can still be surprised how long some go saying nothing. Over the six years I’ve been fostering I’ve had about 20 children, some for a few months, some for years. We usually have three to four kids at a time. They go to supervised visits with their families and often come back so sad it would break your heart. On occasion they come back happy to be with me again, and that's an even bigger heartbreaker. To say fostering is different than raising your own kids is an understatement.

I don't know who their friends are, who has had chicken pox, who has had vaccinations. I do know it is now my responsibility to get them to the dentist and doctor, to buy new clothes and shoes, all without making things scary or overwhelming for them.

It's my responsibility to figure out who wants a goodnight hug and who doesn't, who wants to be rocked and who is scared for me to go near them. I have learned not to sweat the small stuff. Once in a while the kids eat sugary cereal or hot dogs – food I was reluctant to give my own daughters. These children have more important things on their plate than arguing with me about what is a healthy food choice. If they arrived wearing a raggedy shirt, I wash it and let them wear it every day for a week if they want. As long as it’s clean, it’s fine.

I am filling a need in our society that I truly wish didn't exist. I often find myself trying to understand how it can be that I’m up in the night with a child who isn’t my own who is missing his mother or father or guardian.

They come with so much baggage. Most of it I will never know. Why does someone cry in the middle of the night? Why is someone terrified of the dishwasher? Why does someone hide food under the bed? Most of the time only the family knows and they aren't likely to tell anyone. People say, “You’re a saint for doing what you do,” or “You took another kid?” The truth is that I like kids. I’m not a saint, nor is there something wrong with me for wanting to help out.

Our friends are well past the age of having to find a babysitter, so at times we are left out of social groups. A few of our friends have drifted away completely. They are uncomfortable with this job of mine and think we are leaving ourselves open to lawsuits. They question what motivates my desire to foster children.

It might be easy to throw up my hands and get out of fostering, but then I would miss taking a group of kids to the fair or watching the excitement on their faces when we go to the drive-in for the first time.

This “job” lets me indulge my inner kid while being a responsible grown-up at the same time. It has also taught me a lot. One day a few years ago, the saddest face I had ever seen was dropped off at my door. She was only 3. On the third night she was here, still with her sad, scared face, I said to her, “Honey, what is it you’re afraid of?” She looked at me with the most forlorn expression and pointed her finger right at me. She was way more afraid of me, this stranger she didn’t know, than her familiar but abusive home.
That’s been the biggest lesson – when you are little, family is love and comfort, no matter what. Everyone just wants to be with their family, to be home.

I am lucky to have a husband who understands and is willing to help me make good citizens of kids who otherwise might be in the system forever. My family is compassionate and caring, but we were raised with opportunities that are often lacking for these children.

They need this system that will help them get home. A system that, while certainly not perfect, helps their families learn a few lessons while they've been away. Lessons such as how to feed them, send them to school, stop hitting them, stop doing drugs. Fostering is tough and sometimes I can’t remember why I do it. Then I experience a day that reminds me. Coming home from the beach this summer, we were all eating ice cream, tired and excited.

“Life is good, isn’t it boys?” I said. Looking up at me with his big, brown eyes, the five-year-old said, “No Cindy, life is good with you.”

Sydnie Crockett lives in Woodstock, Ont.

© 2010 CTVglobemedia Publishing Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. What side of the road did one drive on in Ireland and Sweden? Some folks from England come to St.John's and fail the driver's test because they are driving on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## friend

On the right side, which is the left side of the road. 
Actually, I think it makes more sense driving on the right side.
I don't have any trouble switching, but a lot of Europeans and
Americans have big problems with driving coming over to Ireland.
A friend stopped a older french couple driving on the right side back
in -93. He explained what goes, in french mind you, said goodbye and 
went back to his car and watched the couple drive off,
on the RIGHT side of the road.  Voilà. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, good luck, my friend. Remember, red means stop and green means go. You shall do well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, I just took a chance to call you on Skype. At least I now know how to pronounce your first name -- I thought it was Kay-man, and if that was your voice on the voice mail clip, it sounded more like Come-on. Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have a busy day tomorrow so I need to go to bed soon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Come back soon to let us know how you are making out. you are missed. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, good luck, my friend. Remember, red means stop and green means go. You shall do well.


Oh, that's why.....
Could do it. 
Anna had the insurance card in her purse, so they didn't let.



Dr.G. said:


> Caman, I just took a chance to call you on Skype. At least I now know how to pronounce your first name -- I thought it was Kay-man, and if that was your voice on the voice mail clip, it sounded more like Come-on. Interesting.


Yes Sir. That was me indeed. 
It is as you said pronounced kamAAn, ka as in car, mAAn as in Eh man let go to Jamaica.
We could try on Friday. Tomorrow is busy day for me. 



Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. I have a busy day tomorrow so I need to go to bed soon. Paix, mes amis.


Good night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for this info, Caman. Keep in mind that I pronounce the word "car" differently than most Canadians. New York City accents are unique. Still, I shall try Skype on Friday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. We have freshly baked bagels and some homemade cream cheese. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and everyone else. I'm only half way through my chores for the day, so it's back to the grind for me.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning Gents,
Thanks for breakfast Marc, I will have a bagel toasted with just butter for now ... and tea of course... still having good weather? Hopefully most of the damage has been cleared away and you are free to get into the teaching mode full steam ahead... 

How is the nose Don? hopefully there is no pain and you are good to get the 'nose for news' back to work! Looks like you too are on a roll... 

Have a good day everyone, tomorrow is once again Friday so two more sleeps and the weekend will once again be upon us... :clap:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

A fresh bagel and cream cheese would be great this morning Marc, thanks! 

Off to check out SAP soon Don...

Another busy day for me as well.....


----------



## SINC

Leslie, the nose has healed and other than a dent and a scar that is noticeable only if you look real close is just fine. I must admit I still rub it often as that dent feels odd. Biopsy came back clean as well, so all is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, Leslie and Kim. We all seem to be busy today. Later this afternoon we should all relax and have some Sonal Special and a freshly baked scone.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don, Leslie and Kim. We all seem to be busy today. Later this afternoon we should all relax and have some Sonal Special and a freshly baked scone.


Sounds like a plan Marc!

Good to hear all is well Don, and a good morning to you Kim... 

We do seem to all be off and running again this AM ... hopefully the energy level will stay with us! 

Have a good one!


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. I am just ready to take a break from meetings and such ............ and just about to put on a pot of Sonal Special to brew. Interested? How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Well the power is out in downtown Toronto, so many offices are closed. I, however, work in uptown Toronto, so no such luck for me.


----------



## macdoodle

Oh dear Sonal, is it from a storm or just the general run of the mill outage? 
Maybe they are trying to save the power somehow, and tomorrow it will be your turn in your area to 'conserve a little power...' 

It is pretty nice here, how is it doing in TO? Last I heard it was raining, but that might have been 3 days ago! :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Seems to be a run of the mill outage--that happened to take out the financial core.

It's raining up here.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Seems to be a run of the mill outage--that happened to take out the financial core.
> 
> It's raining up here.


Well maybe you don't know the Canadaian Dollar is at par... if you are going to the states it might be a good time to put some U.S,$$ into an account for a trip you might be taking soon....?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Guess we shall have to deliver some Sonal Special and a generator to you folks in TO. Afternoon, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I want to be well rested to watch the Yankee game tomorrow night and to especially watch the Giants game on Saturday night. I am hoping for a rematch of the 1951 and 1962 World Series ................. with a different outcome. Win it for Willie .............. and me. We shall see. 

Paix, mes amis. 

YouTube - Willie Mays

YouTube - Willie Mays

YouTube - San Francisco Giants - Bye Bye Baby


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.
..............
Fidal 18 / October 18

_Praise and thanksgiving be unto Providence that out of all the realities in 
existence He has chosen the reality of man and has honored it with intellect 
and wisdom, the two most luminous lights in either world. Through the agency 
of this great endowment, He has in every epoch cast on the mirror of creation 
new and wonderful configurations. If we look objectively upon the world of being, 
it will become apparent that from age to age, the temple of existence has continually 
been embellished with a fresh grace, and distinguished with an ever-varying splendor, deriving from wisdom and the power of thought.
'Adbu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman .............. and good morning to everyone else. A beautiful sunrise is upon us. So, I shall have a grand TGIF breakfast for one and all ........... as soon as you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the eats. Who knew you could ride a motorcycle across water? And a dirty tale about a public works employee are on SAP this morning. Now, I'm off to the trenches of the web to dig up more dirt.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning gentlemen! 
You are both up with the sun as usual I see, thanks Marc for the great brekkie.... smells wonderful...
Well seems your 'news nose' is up and running just fine Don, glad you are feeling fine and gathering all the good stories that make SAP an interesting place to be! :clap:

Darn cool this morning only 9 right now and the high of 10 isn't far behind... yesterday snow was forecast for the areas more north of me, so perhaps you may see some of it today Don. But nothing much they say ,,, 

Guess this weekend would be a good time to get out the winter wear just to be sure it is in good repair... 

Have a great day everyone ...


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Reading day today so I can watch the Yanks/Texas game tonight. Should be a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. If you need someone to "dig up the dirt", the doxies are born digging dogs.
Morning, Leslie. A chilly morning here as well, but it is now 10C with lots of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Reading day today so I can watch the Yanks/Texas game tonight. Should be a good one.


I agree. Would you believe that I can't remember who won the All Star Game, since the league that won gives home field advantage to the team from that league.


----------



## SINC

I too am looking forward to the series. Yankees in six.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don and Marc, don't know about Yanks in 6. This will either be a sweep or a 7 gamer. Texas, at least in my viewing area, doesn't get a lot of coverage, so they are an unknown to many. They have a deceptively strong pitching staff and they play more of a national league game as compared to the Yanks. I still think the Yanks has a staff that is too old. If CC is on his game they are great, and he can probably do 3 games, but when he is bad, he is very very bad. It will be interesting.

I still think the Phillies have the best chance, as they have 3 great horses in their stable, and at this time of year it all comes down to pitching.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Yankees in five .............. Giants in seven ............ with the World Series going to the Giants in seven. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

McDonald's Happy Meal bought by Sally Davies shows no sign of mould after 6 months | Mail Online

Don, a great SAP item. I could not believe it.


----------



## KC4

Aaaaghh! 
NooOOOOOOOOOOO!

I just noticed it's SNOWING here! 


NOOOOOOO! It's too early! NOOOOOOOOO!


Some Sonal Special please Marc, extra strength, thanks.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> McDonald's Happy Meal bought by Sally Davies shows no sign of mould after 6 months | Mail Online
> 
> Don, a great SAP item. I could not believe it.


Yeah Marc, agreed and I picked it up when I saw your post in the other thread. Thanks.


----------



## SINC

Note to Kim:

Keep that white stuff away from here please.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Aaaaghh!
> NooOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I just noticed it's SNOWING here!
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOO! It's too early! NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> Some Sonal Special please Marc, extra strength, thanks.


Kim, sounds as if you could use some Bolor Special (for the snow and cold) and some Sonal Special to calm your nerves.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Note to Kim:
> 
> Keep that white stuff away from here please.


Here too, SVP. The trees are just starting to turn colors and I need to be able to mow the lawn one more time, along with any fallen leaves by late Oct./early Nov.


----------



## macdoodle

Ahh yes, the fast food vs 'real' food dilemma, I liked it better when we had to go home to eat, it is far too tempting to eat on the go... makes for ulcers and all sorts of tummy upsets... no one knows how to sit and eat calmly any more... sadly this is what the children are learning, hurry and eat, have to get going... and fast food is just one more shortcut to bad habits and bad health... 
It used to be you honoured the universe for your food, (grace) and that went away from most places except for the holidays when it seemed 'right'... and then came convenience foods (frozen) no more lovingly prepared meals where the energy of the cook composed a meal for the family by peeling and cutting and actually touching the food in prep. 
then the evolution to fast food where strangers with a money mindset throw something into a brown bag take your $$ and ask if you are #27 ... this is yours... 

Many of us still prepare our meals with honour and integrity and fall to the take out by times, but that is not the same as consistently eating out... I know young couples who have nothing in the cupboard except sugar and coffee for early morning, they stop to eat out, on their way to work... 

Ahh well, just my opinion... back to my frozen veggies! :lmao:

A real eye opener for many reasons on SAP today! :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Aaaaghh!
> NooOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I just noticed it's SNOWING here!
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOO! It's too early! NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> Some Sonal Special please Marc, extra strength, thanks.


Bright and sunny here, keep the snow for yourself!! :lmao get out the boots and go play in it... I heard it was supposed to turn to rain! so keep the faith... 

We are DOWN to 3C and that since the sun came out!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. My wife is into the slow food movement. She loves to cook and cooks quite well.


----------



## SINC

That reminds me, I saw corned beef is on sale at Safeway this weekend. Time to pick up a couple, boil them up and serve one for supper this evening with some mashed potatoes, boiled cabbage and fresh carrots from the garden. The second one will become sandwiches for next week, thinly sliced and piled high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks good, Don. Invite me over when you make either ......... or both.


----------



## SINC

Nearly time to head over to the clinic for our annual flu shots. Then the afternoon is mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nearly time to head over to the clinic for our annual flu shots. Then the afternoon is mine.


Our flu clinics start in about three weeks, Don.


----------



## Rps

Well finished reading Dewey ................. now I know why Freire seemed so boring, I think he stole most of what Dewey had to say, so 1970 was just as boring as 1916. Quick dinner, a few written notes, glass of wine and B-Ball. Not sure who to root for in the junior, Texas would be a fan hit, but you've got to love the consistency of the Yanks ..... it's not coincedence that they are "Hab"- itual winners, their uniforms should be Bleu, Blanc et Rouge!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well finished reading Dewey ................. now I know why Freire seemed so boring, I think he stole most of what Dewey had to say, so 1970 was just as boring as 1916. Quick dinner, a few written notes, glass of wine and B-Ball. Not sure who to root for in the junior, Texas would be a fan hit, but you've got to love the consistency of the Yanks ..... it's not coincedence that they are "Hab"- itual winners, their uniforms should be Bleu, Blanc et Rouge!


Rp, I always liked reading Dewey. Of course, that was fortysomething years ago.

No, keep the Yankees blue pinstripes. the "Bleu, Blanc et Rouge" were the colors of the Montreal Expos. Of course, our house is now decked out in orange and black .............. NY/SF Giants colors.


----------



## SINC

And just think Marc, you can leave those colours up for Halloween. 

Well, I've been stuck for another year and there is definitely a light soreness in my left arm right now. Good thing it's not my beer drinking arm with the ball game on soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And just think Marc, you can leave those colours up for Halloween.
> 
> Well, I've been stuck for another year and there is definitely a light soreness in my left arm right now. Good thing it's not my beer drinking arm with the ball game on soon.


Yes, that is what I told my wife. Of course, if the Giants lose, we are taking down the orange and going in mourning black. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Rp, Kim, Leslie and all. 

A whopping 13C here and blazing sunshine.
Rainforest and WWA=wet Washington State.
Ha, humbug. 
Did a wee trip in to Seattle and got myself a reduced travel-pass,
which allows me to bring one person with me for free. 
Now I going to the grossers to get something for tonights dinner.
...............
_Fiḍál 19 / October 15

Forget the world of creation, O Pen, and turn thou towards the face of thy Lord, 
the Lord of all names. Adorn, then, the world with the ornament of the favors of 
thy Lord, the King of everlasting days. For We perceive the fragrance of the Day 
whereon He Who is the Desire of all nations hath shed upon the kingdoms of the 
unseen and of the seen the splendor of the light of His most excellent names, and 
enveloped them with the radiance of the luminaries of His most gracious favors
—favors which none can reckon except Him, Who is the omnipotent Protector of 
the entire creation.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. I was a beautiful afternoon here as well. Now, it is 8C and a beautiful moon is overhead. 

How is Life treating you and Anna and your children today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night so that I can go and watch the ballgame. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Little red devils: Irish setter and her litter of the century
The story in the Irish Times


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Camán, thanks for the heads up on that Irish Setter. I grabbed it for SAP, merci.

The Rangers surprised the Yankees, me and a lot of folks last night.

Wonder about the raw power of a jet airliner engine? Wonder no more this morning on SAP.

Time to get back to work, later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I think that it was the Rangers who surprised the Rangers last night. What a differene between the first 6 innings and the final few!!!!!! Brings us a step closer to a Giants-Yankees World Series grudge match. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have all of your favorite treats this morning, complete with hot black coffee and freshly sqeezed orange juice -- black and orange .......... Giants colors. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, that is an amazing story. This is why many breeders (us included) have the mom X-rayed prior to the date of birth so that they know how many are in the litter. Amazingly, X-rays do not harm pups a day or so before they are to be born, and it is helpful to know how many pups are in the litter. We did not do this for our first litter and the first was still born, the next five came out every hour or so ............ and the sixth came out nearly five hours after the next-to-last pup was born. We called him "Late for Dinner" and he grew up to be a fine healthy dog.

Still ............... 19 pups!?!

"The joy was tinged with sadness: there were 19 pups but the seventh was still-born.

The rest – 11 girls and seven boys – are in rude health, with the smallest just under 2kg." 

I wonder if this weight is correct? That is about 4 pounds a pup. Doxie pups weigh about 8-13 ounces at birth. Granted, an Irish Setter is a bigger dog, but 76+ pounds of pups at birth?????????


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall have all of your favorite treats this morning, complete with hot black coffee and freshly sqeezed orange juice -- black and orange .......... Giants colors. Enjoy.


Thanks for Breakfast Marc - Those look like Hallowe'en colors too... that is approaching quickly as well. I have purchased treats for the goblins that will come to the door in a couple of weeks, but many of these chocolate treats have disappeared already! A hallowe'en mystery, I guess. I think it's an inside job, myself. 

Cute story about the Irish Setter Caman, thanks. We have had Irish Setters among our family and we love the breed. 

The snow has melted and I think we will try to sneak in another hike and /or BBQ this weekend. Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

I've learned
That life is like a
Roll of toilet paper.
The closer it gets 
To the end, the
Faster it goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the Yankees-Texas game. If the Yanks come back from being behind once again, while in Texas, I think that the Rangers are in for only one victory in this series. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Me too Marc. The Yanks are showing signs of life now and that is a bad thing for the Rangers.


----------



## SINC

Ahem, *cough* yikes and all that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I still picked the Yanks in five and the Giants in seven. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gotta love that Cody Ross. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, another one run Giant victory. Getting to be a habit in this post season. Whatever ....... they WON. So, tomorrow's Sunday brunch shall be a victory party as well. Enjoy. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good evening all. 
Been busy, busy today again and tomorrow we are
going to have our family and "wedding" celebration.
We are going to have a musical program, me and a few others playing,
a Bahái presentation and a short powerpoint (although which we had it on keynote).
The on Monday I will take it easy.
......................
_'Ilm 1 / october 16

ALL praise be to God Who hath, through the power of Truth, sent down this 
Book unto His servant, that it may serve as a shining light for all mankind… 
Verily this is none other than the sovereign Truth; it is the Path which God 
hath laid out for all that are in heaven and on earth. Let him then who will, 
take for himself the right path unto his Lord. 
The Báb_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, and kudos to you and your family and "wedding" celebration. Let us know more of the details of this blessed event. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch shall be delivered to your bed this morning in celebration of the Giants' victory last night. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. You might enjoy a classic BBC video on SAP this morning where they put voices to animals in nature shows. There is also a smile to start your Sunday.

Slept a full nine hours last night, so I must have needed it. Now to get my work done so I can watch the CFL tilt between Calgary and Regina. Go Riders!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP a bit later when the coffee is brewed.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, et all: Nice win Marc, it's early yet but should be interesting series with the Phils. As for Texas, I have a concern. Yankee pitching [ as concern I have mentioned earlier ] worries me, but what I would be concerned about if I was Mr. Washington is the collapse of my bull pen. Texas may have out hit the Yanks, but the Yanks has runners in scoring position more times than the Rangers. One lucky hit and that game would have been very interesting. Not sure how this will roll, but it may go 7 if the Yanks win the next one........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, et all: Nice win Marc, it's early yet but should be interesting series with the Phils. As for Texas, I have a concern. Yankee pitching [ as concern I have mentioned earlier ] worries me, but what I would be concerned about if I was Mr. Washington is the collapse of my bull pen. Texas may have out hit the Yanks, but the Yanks has runners in scoring position more times than the Rangers. One lucky hit and that game would have been very interesting. Not sure how this will roll, but it may go 7 if the Yanks win the next one........


Very true, Rp. I still stand behind my predictions of Yanks in five, Giants in 7, and the Giants taking it all in 7 games against the Yanks in the World Series. Which league won the All Star game?


----------



## Rps

This is an NL year, I believe. And there hasn't been one in a long time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This is an NL year, I believe. And there hasn't been one in a long time.


Great. This would mean that the Giants have home field advantatge in the World Series. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Thanks for the celebratory brunch Marc...nice for a Sunday morning treat! 

Don - I loved the animal voiceovers in SAP this morning. My fave was the Daytime/nighttime sequence. It reminds me a bit of that video Kacey and I took of the herons. 

Caman - Hope your celebrations go well. It would be nice to see one of of your performances, especially in person. Does your elbow hinder your guitar playing at all? Most of your picking/strumming action can probably be handled by your wrist, but the elbow does "play a part."

Rp - How is your reading going? Have you a mountain of books to get through? Do you have any time to spend with your banjo lately? I thought of you when I saw some shiny new banjos (wow, they are expensive instruments!) in the music store last week. I thought of asking to try one, but since they were so expensive, and I had no real intention of buying one, I refrained. I didn't want to get in treble with any of the staff.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, yes still at the reading stage .... will start my Lit Review by Feb. Yes banjos are indeed expensive. Mine, which is not a very expensive one is well over $1000. Some of the Gibson Struggs Specials can run you $4000 to $8000. A little out of my class for sure. My banjo instructor was a North American Blue Grass Champion, I wouldn't even guess how much her's cost. But you can get a used one, say a Framus or the like, for around $300, which is the price of a entry level guitar really.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Brewing some herbal tea if anyone is interested.


----------



## Sonal

I'd love a cup, Marc, thanks.

At the office catching up on a couple of things before I take next week off to decompress. The office is my parents' home, so my boyfriend is actually coming over soon to meet them for the first time.

No stress here. Really.


----------



## Rps

Sonal, I remember the first time I saw my future in-laws. There was a cartoon in the paper that week which showed the daughter and boyfriend just entering the house. Her mother greeted her and said something like: " we're so happy to finally meet you:. In the background of the cartoon was a door way which lead into the living room and you could just see a jury box with 12 members sitting in it ready to give their verdict..... how appropriate that cartoon was and, to be honest, it was how I felt that first time....... so be gentle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'd love a cup, Marc, thanks.
> 
> At the office catching up on a couple of things before I take next week off to decompress. The office is my parents' home, so my boyfriend is actually coming over soon to meet them for the first time.
> 
> No stress here. Really.


Good luck, Sonal. When I went out to Calgary to meet Deborah's parents for the first time, it went well. They called it "a viewing". Luckily, I had Stephen with me as well, and he was a charmer.


----------



## Sonal

It really should be fine... and if it isn't, I'm going to be hearing about it for a loooong time.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> It really should be fine... and if it isn't, I'm going to be hearing about it for a loooong time.


Well, okay, but we'll be expecting film at eleven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It really should be fine... and if it isn't, I'm going to be hearing about it for a loooong time.


All should go well, Sonal ............... unless your parents have something against physics. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

WTF? ....Calgary over the Roughies ......... that sucks!


----------



## MLeh

Rps said:


> WTF? ....Calgary over the Roughies ......... that sucks!


All a matter of perspective, Rp. I'm quite pleased with the results of both today's football game and the hockey game versus Edmonton last night. (I may live on the westcoast, but cut me and I bleed Stampeder/Flames red).


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> WTF? ....Calgary over the Roughies ......... that sucks!


Woooot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> WTF? ....Calgary over the Roughies ......... that sucks!


My wife is a Calgary fan, so she is happy. Still, the Giants playoff game awaits, so there shall be no major celebration just yet .......... at least not in this house. Should they lose, I shall bleed Giants black and orange. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Some days being a Riders fan sucks, but then again, what day doesn't?

If your team wins, good on ya.

If it loses, have a tiny bit of sympathy. 

Please?


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Some days being a Riders fan sucks, but then again, what day doesn't?
> 
> If your team wins, good on ya.
> 
> If it loses, have a tiny bit of sympathy.
> 
> Please?


Generally why I don't talk sports here, Don. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of sports, I shall call it a night so that I may focus my full attention upon the Giants' game. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good evening Marc, Rp, Kim, Don, Elaine and all. 

The celebration party went fine and all had a great time.
The musical performance, several act, was a hit. I was
especially impressed with my Siobhán singing Dock of the bay
a capella! since she couldn't play it that well on the guitar, as 
she said. Didn't know she was doing it, but next time I will play 
the guitar for her. 13 years old and a really nice and beautiful voice. :love2:
Gene and his Jazz band accompanied me and Siobhán on two of
my songs and that went well too and was greatly appreciated. 
Anna was very happy with the outcome of the celebration and we
have found our way back to our marriage too.
The only thing is that I feel empty as I sometimes do after a performance
when i sit down and relax. That is why some performer take to the drink.
If is a somewhat awful scary feeling, but being a non-drinker and strong
in spirit I get comfort with some light amusement on the Mac, like an 
episode of Doc Martin or Eureka. 
................
_'Ilm 2 / October 17

O my God! O my God!
These are servants who have turned to Thy Kingdom and hearkened 
unto Thy voice. Their hearts were dilated by Thy call, responded unto 
Thy summons, were attracted unto Thy beauty, acknowledged Thy proofs, 
believed in Thy signs, confessed Thy Oneness and arose for the service of 
Thy Cause and the promotion of Thy Word.
O Lord! O Lord! 
Make them lamps of guidance, lights glistening in the supreme apex, sparkling 
stars in heaven, holy angels moving on earth and thriving trees bearing delicious 
and fragrant frui_ts.
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad that all went well, Caman. I miss your early morning chats when you were in Sweden. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make breakfast and then go back into mourning ............. until Tuesday afternoon, when the Giants shall again begin their quest toward the World Series. Enjoy .......... and Excelsior for the Giants.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Cool here today, but at least it's not raining. Just having some WMBB coffee and going out to vote.
Lately that is the only franchise that gets exercised, unless of course your a Giant's fan. [ tee hee.........}

Should be a great game tomorrow, hope they pull it off Marc.


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning all. Thanks for brekkie Marc, I hope your Giants win... I am not a big fan of sports, I do keep an ear out once and awhile... 

I have a question for all the techies out in MacLand this morning, I am trying to download an instruction video from England, the passwords were given to me and all I can get is the sound ... the box with the screen is up but no photo... it is WFM ? not sure of the last letter.
Awhile back I changed something in I tunes, but cannot recall what, I do have Flip 4 Mac installed, I am at a loss and it bothers me as I want to purchase some of the instruction videos from this teacher but if I cannot get the free lessons to download it would be a wast of money, there is a special offer for new members and since these instructions do not come cheap I would like to take advantage of them. 'She has given me the passwords for broadband since I am not on dial-up... don't know if that matters but am wondering if anyone has any insight to what I am doing wrong... 

Thanks for any help, I will try all suggestions...


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Cool here today, but at least it's not raining. Just having some WMBB coffee and going out to vote.
> Lately that is the only franchise that gets exercised, unless of course your a Giant's fan. [ tee hee.........}
> 
> Should be a great game tomorrow, hope they pull it off Marc.


Afternoon, Rp. I am having some berry flavored coffee that a good friend sent to me. Kudos on your taking the right to vote seriously. It is one of the responsibilities of being a Canadian citizen that I take seriously ............. along with my hopes for a Giants World Series victory ........ at long last. I don't pray for a victory, since God has enough on his/her plate, but I still hope and hope and hope for something I have not experienced since I was six. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Afternoon, Sonal. 

Sonal, are you getting into you "decompressed" state of mind yet?


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> I have a question for all the techies out in MacLand this morning, I am trying to download an instruction video from England, the passwords were given to me and all I can get is the sound ... the box with the screen is up but no photo... it is WFM ? not sure of the last letter.
> Awhile back I changed something in I tunes, but cannot recall what, I do have Flip 4 Mac installed, I am at a loss and it bothers me as I want to purchase some of the instruction videos from this teacher but if I cannot get the free lessons to download it would be a wast of money, there is a special offer for new members and since these instructions do not come cheap I would like to take advantage of them. 'She has given me the passwords for broadband since I am not on dial-up... don't know if that matters but am wondering if anyone has any insight to what I am doing wrong...
> 
> Thanks for any help, I will try all suggestions...


Not sure I qualify as a techie, but I had exactly the same issue with a Steve Jobs video in another thread today.

Try using Firefox and then download. It solved the issue for me and I was able to watch the video. (It was a Safari glitch and might be the same in your case.)


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, any reports on the success of last night's "meeting".


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. Afternoon, Sonal.
> 
> Sonal, are you getting into you "decompressed" state of mind yet?


Well, so far today, my grand accomplishments include getting dressed, going out for a coffee, eating 2 cookies and watching The People's Court. 

Later, I will probably vote and pick up a library book that happened to come in. I think that will complete my day. 



SINC said:


> Morning Sonal, any reports on the success of last night's "meeting".


Seemed to go reasonably well. It was a bit of a quiet dinner, but then, outside of work, my folks and I don't have very much to talk about. Since we refrained from talking shop a bit, there wasn't much else to say. My dad asked a bit about my boyfriend's research, but my dad is the least techie man on earth, and so I don't think he quite got it. 

Still, no one offended each other, it was a pleasant enough evening, so all things considered it was fine.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Nog sure I qualify as a techie, but I had exactly the same issue with a Steve Jobs video in another thread today.
> 
> Try using Firefox and then download. It solved the issue for me and I was able to watch the video. (It was a Safari glitch and might be the same in your case.)


Thanks Don, and you do qualify as a techie... 
Now here is something interesting, I downloaded from firefox, and up popped a Quicktime
note that I had to upgrade to view that video... and Flip for Mac came up too with an upgrade but it wouldn't complete the installation... 
I will go back and see ... maybe I have to get quick time up to date first... 

Thanks Don, I can download from firefox, just cannot yet see the video, just hear it... but it is a step in the right direction...
Thanks so much...  I sure appreciate your help... !


----------



## Dr.G.

"Still, no one offended each other, it was a pleasant enough evening, so all things considered it was fine. " That is good to hear, Sonal. Care for some Sonal Special ........... freshly brewed for 4PM High Tea?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> "Still, no one offended each other, it was a pleasant enough evening, so all things considered it was fine. " That is good to hear, Sonal. Care for some Sonal Special ........... freshly brewed for 4PM High Tea?


Sounds good to me. It seems I can't entirely escape work issues, so it looks like I need some further tea-based decompression.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good to me. It seems I can't entirely escape work issues, so it looks like I need some further tea-based decompression.


Yes, "tea-based decompression", along with quiet time in our relaxation spa and meditation grotto, is helpful. Of course, too much time in the meditation grotto has led to decomposition, due to the natural warm springs and mineral content of the water. Of course, Jason Jinglestars fell asleep and stayed in the water overnight. Poor JJ. XX)


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, "tea-based decompression", along with quiet time in our relaxation spa and meditation grotto, is helpful. Of course, too much time in the meditation grotto has led to decomposition, due to the natural warm springs and mineral content of the water. Of course, Jason Jinglestars fell asleep and stayed in the water overnight. Poor JJ. XX)


Was the grotto cleaned after this?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Was the grotto cleaned after this?


No, it was sealed and we store spent nuclear rods from Ontario power plants there ............... for a fee, of course. :greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful moon is shining in the southern sky. Not full, but clear and bright nonetheless. A good night to go outside stargazing ..................... at least until the ballgame starts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, dug up the old Shang Time Capsule, burried five years ago, and found the tune and words for "Fair, Shangri-la". Still has meaning for our family.

Fair Shangri-la we join in thy family strong,
And with blessings come over to you,
By these festival rites, from the age that is past,
To the age that is waiting before.
O Shangri-la, our dear good old Shang,
That has long kept their memory warm,
First flower of the wilderness! star of their night!
Calm rising through change and through storm.

Lyrics composed by Jason Jinglestars (prior to his decomposition in the Relaxation Grotto) to the tune of "Fair Harvard", his alma mater.

http://fightmusic.com/mp3/ivy/Harvard__Fair_Harvard.mp3


----------



## Ena

Leslie, may I suggest VLC as a viewer? I find it will play just about anything.

Big 'hi' from me, while I'm here


----------



## SINC

Hey Ann, nice to hear from you. How are things on the wet coast?


----------



## Dr.G.

A "Big Hi" back to you, Ann. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night so that I can pay full attention to watching the Yankees try to dig themselves out of an early hole. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

No sports tonight for me as I watch the municipal election results and host a live chat session.


----------



## friend

Good evening all. 

All have been very tired here today and Anna had to take Sarah 
to the hospital with stomach pain. It turned out to be a bad case
of indigestion, and they are on their way home now.
There is always something, in'it.
........................
_'Ilm 3 / October 18

O friends of God! Incline your inner ears to the voice of the peerless and 
self-subsisting Lord, that He may deliver you from the bonds of entanglement 
and the depths of darkness and enable you to attain the eternal light. Ascent 
and descent, stillness and motion, have come into being through the will of the 
Lord of all that hath been and shall be. The cause of ascent is lightness, and the 
cause of lightness is heat. Thus hath it been decreed by God. The cause of 
stillness is weight and density, which in turn are caused by coldness. Thus hath 
it been decreed by God.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## SINC

Evening Camán. I like Marc miss you in the mornings since your move, but am glad to hear things are going well for you.


----------



## friend

Hi Don.
So do I.
Life is a wee bit topsy turvy.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Going to call it a night so that I can pay full attention to watching the Yankees try to dig themselves out of an early hole. Paix, mes amis.


Yikes, the Yanks dug a little deeper, not scoring a single run. Hard to believe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine breakfast buffet waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, tht was some game at Yankee Stadium. The "Bronx Bombers" with only two hits?!? Lee earned the victory, no questions asked. Still, this afternoon's Giants' game is the one I await with all of my hopes riding on another "Miracle of Coogan's Bluff". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp and Don, you might appreciate this fact, but Lee's 13Ks pitching last night, along with two strikeout by Feliz, reminds me of Game 1 of the 1968 World Series, when Bob Gibson struck out 17 Detroit Tigers. Don, don't suppose you were at that game?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, no I wasn't at that game. I didn't move across the river from Detroit until September of 1970.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I was up very late last night gathering elections results and reaction until the wee hours. Then I was up again shortly after 5:00 a.m. to try and get it all online by 6:00. Now I'm pooped, so will grab toast and coffee and then it will be back for some shut eye.

Marc, the "Then And Now" feature this morning on SAP will interest you with photos of Howdy Doody. Made me smile, it did.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no I wasn't at that game. I didn't move across the river from Detroit until September of 1970.


Too bad, since this was probably the second best pitching performance in one World Series game, with Larsen's perfect game number one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. I was up very late last night gathering elections results and reaction until the wee hours. Then I was up again shortly after 5:00 a.m. to try and get it all online by 6:00. Now I'm pooped, so will grab toast and coffee and then it will be back for some shut eye.
> 
> Marc, the "Then And Now" feature this morning on SAP will interest you with photos of Howdy Doody. Made me smile, it did.


Good old, Howdy. But his fate ................... 

Liked the weather balloon clip.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and Don and Caman and others.

Marc the Rangers should have been in a sweep position, so the next game or so will be interesting. I don't get to see them much but they are impressive. As for pitching, I think Gibson, Larson [ now Halladay ] are of the past. It is rare to have the horses today, if you get your pitcher to the 6th inning it's a big deal. In the pre-closer days your pitchers closed games. Not sure if we'll see that anymore as the starters today are used to being pulled in the 6th or 7th. The Giants better watch out today as this is the pivotal game in my opinion. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and Don and Caman and others.
> 
> Marc the Rangers should have been in a sweep position, so the next game or so will be interesting. I don't get to see them much but they are impressive. As for pitching, I think Gibson, Larson [ now Halladay ] are of the past. It is rare to have the horses today, if you get your pitcher to the 6th inning it's a big deal. In the pre-closer days your pitchers closed games. Not sure if we'll see that anymore as the starters today are used to being pulled in the 6th or 7th. The Giants better watch out today as this is the pivotal game in my opinion. Hope it goes well for you.


Morning, Rp. Yes, and pitchers back then did not need 5-7 days rest between starts. Pitch a complete game, win or lose, and then pitch a few days later.

Yes, I am getting ready for today's Giants game. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the start on the day Marc - great as always. 

Don - Off to check out SAP. I was glad to see the fabulous turnout at the voting stations here yesterday. Some stations obviously did not expect the people to come in the numbers that they did and long line ups were everywhere. 

Enjoy the ball games today guys! I have another busy, busy day ahead of me...


----------



## MLeh

Kim: wonder how the eastern perception of Calgary as a '******* outpost' is going to be affected by Calgarians' choice for mayor ... 

Don: This video makes science fun: Selection of a DNA aptamer for homocysteine using SELEX on Vimeo

(There's story on CBC about it winning a prize - CBC News - Arts - Carleton team wins Dance Their PhD contest - but I know you wouldn't have seen it.  )


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> Kim: wonder how the eastern perception of Calgary as a '******* outpost' is going to be affected by Calgarians' choice for mayor ... )


Kaboom! :clap:
All that's left is a purple haze.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Kim: wonder how the eastern perception of Calgary as a '******* outpost' is going to be affected by Calgarians' choice for mayor ... " 

Elaine, with so many Newfoundlanders and Labradorians either living in AB, or working there, I see the view from the far east of Canada as positive. I wish he was mayor of St.John's, since Nenshi has promised to limit urban sprawl, make neighbourhoods more "fun, safer and greener".

I spoke briefly to two other MUN profs and they said the same thing -- Naheed Nenshi, a business professor, might be good for St.John's. In my 34 years here we have only had one good mayor, at least in my opinion. 

So, you can't stereotype all eastern Canadians.


----------



## MLeh

There was a reason my comment was directed at Kim, Marc. She knows who I meant by 'easterners'. 

But yes, the perspective of the 'far east' would be a bit different than that of the 'easterners' to which I referred.

With the total population of all of NL being less than 1/2 of Calgary's, you may have difficulty comprehending the idea of what 'urban sprawl' on a Calgary scale encompasses. They had to rein it in for a while until the infrastructure caught up, but the growth has been completely insane.

In any case, good mayors are always a rare commodity.


----------



## Rps

Yes I can see where Calgary requires a good mayor, especially if the mayor is a pal-a-me-no!


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> There was a reason my comment was directed at Kim, Marc. She knows who I meant by 'easterners'.
> 
> But yes, the perspective of the 'far east' would be a bit different than that of the 'easterners' to which I referred.
> 
> With the total population of all of NL being less than 1/2 of Calgary's, you may have difficulty comprehending the idea of what 'urban sprawl' on a Calgary scale encompasses. They had to rein it in for a while until the infrastructure caught up, but the growth has been completely insane.
> 
> In any case, good mayors are always a rare commodity.


Elaine, my wife took me around the boundaries of Calgary and I was amazed at the extent of sprawl. My brother-in-law lives in Okotoks, which will soon be a part of Calgary if they don't stop growing outwards. I think that water will soon become a problem if they don't stop growing. They should keep the easterners back in the east and not strain their system. Let them freeze in their homes back east. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Watchin the game and it's the 9th, one out. Looks good for the Giants, I think this is the key game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Watchin the game and it's the 9th, one out. Looks good for the Giants, I think this is the key game.


Well, in the "Battle in the Bay", the Giants prove that they "Cain" do it with good pitching. Great performance by Matt Cain .............. and my main man, Cody Ross. Gotta love the Giants. :love2::love2::love2:

And, as Tug McGraw said of the 1969 NY Mets (aka The Miracle Mets), "Ya Gotta Believe".


----------



## Dr.G.

Orange and Black treats for one and all at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.

YouTube - SF Giants: Race for the Playoffs

YouTube - SF Giants Fight Song, Bye Bye Baby

YouTube - San Francisco Giants - Bye Bye Baby

YouTube - San Francisco Giants Home Run Horn


----------



## Dr.G.

If the Giants make it to the World Series against the Yankees, I am taking everyone to all the game, both in SF and NYC. So, let's everyone root for the Giants and Yankees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the Yankees game. OtHD breakfast tomorrow ............ be there or be square. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have our Classic OtHD Breakfast started when you rise to face the day .......... and smell the Wild Mountain Blueberry coffee. Enjoy the aroma and the food. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

That was quite the loss for the Yankees .......... and at home. Still, my focus is upon the Giants and their quest for their first World Series win since I was 6 years old.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yes that Yankee/Texas series is a bit of a shocker, isn't it? An interesting yarn about an elephant's tail on SAP today, but I've got a ton of work to do, so I best get at it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yes that Yankee/Texas series is a bit of a shocker, isn't it? An interesting yarn about an elephant's tail on SAP today, but I've got a ton of work to do, so I best get at it.


I think that it will be a huge shock to the Yankees fans if they lose this afternoon in Yankee Stadium. I am NOT a Yankees fan, but want to see the Giants get revenge for their losses, at the hands of the Yanks, in the World Series back in 1951 and 1962. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc and Don, the game was interesting, and save for a 7th inning breakdown it would have been a sweep ... that would have been a shock. If the Yanks go down there will be a major shake-up. Maybe Joe will be the next Blue Jays manager.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lucily, I put all of the "profits" from The Cafe Chez Marc in ehMacLand's Lichtenstein Bank of Commerce.

"The Canada Revenue Agency has uncovered at least $33 million in undeclared income from Canadians feeling the heat over their offshore accounts with two Swiss banks."

Read more: CBC News - Money - Canada finds $33M undeclared in Swiss banks


----------



## Rps

DAMN, I've been found out!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> DAMN, I've been found out!


Yes, I was surprised to see your name on the list of clients from the Ottawa firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. Where did you ever get $9.3 million US, and 2 million Euros????? :greedy: I guess now you might want to pick up the tab for lunch this afternoon for anyone who wants a nice mid-week/mid-day meal? Merci, mon ami.

PS .......... the aroma of blueberry flavored coffee is throughout my house this morning.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Woot! Rp's buying! I'll have a toasted bagel, cheddar cheese, blueberry coffee and some fresh fruit please. Thanks Rp!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Woot! Rp's buying! I'll have a toasted bagel, cheddar cheese, blueberry coffee and some fresh fruit please. Thanks Rp!


Coming right up, Kim. Anything for Kacey? If not, that will be $726.83 which I shall put on Rp's tab. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CBC News online:

"Prime Minister Stephen Harper is scheduled to visit St. John's on Thursday, a visit that will turn a new chapter for Canadian Forces presence in the city.

Sources tell CBC News that Harper will attend a sod-turning for the new headquarters of Canadian Forces Station St. John's, in the Pleasantville neighbourhood.

The area was developed as a U.S. military base during the Second World War before being turned over to the Canadian government in the 1960s." 

The last of the US troops stationed here will be shipped home tonight. 'Tis an end of an era.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Kim. Anything for Kacey? If not, that will be $726.83 which I shall put on Rp's tab.
> 
> Anyone else?


Sure, Kacey will have a Doxie pup, to go. Thanks Rp!

Don't forget to add the 20% tip to the tab Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sure, Kacey will have a Doxie pup, to go. Thanks Rp!
> 
> Don't forget to add the 20% tip to the tab Marc!


Tipping is not required, Kim. Here is your doxie pup for Kacey. That will be an addition $13,836.92 added to Rp's tab. Merci.


----------



## Rps

Let's do lunch ..... I like Italian, Venice anyone......... since I'm a big spender and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Let's do lunch ..... I like Italian, Venice anyone......... since I'm a big spender and all.


Venice it is, Rp. I have chartered an Air Canada plane which will start in BC, with stops all along the way through this great country of ours. We will spend the night in St.John's and then head off for Venice, Italy for lunch and an Italian tour .................. for about three weeks. Total cost, depending upon if Kim brings Kacey or not, will be $193,836.82 Can. and about 98,284 Euros. That should do it ............... almost. We shall see.

Bon voyage, one and all. Get aboard the Rp Express at an airport nearest you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I put $2 in Proline on the Yankees and Giants winning today, so if they both win, I shall be able to help you with the cost of the trip.


----------



## SINC

Things look much better for the Yankees, up 6-1 after five innings.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi gang,
Sorry to be an on again , off again kind of guy. I am finally near the end of my season one more week to go. Sure miss you all, I will try and participate a little more often from here on in.
Hope you are all doing well.

Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hey, Guy. How is Life treating you these days? We miss you as well. Welcome home, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Things look much better for the Yankees, up 6-1 after five innings.


Well, the Yankees won .................. now we watch the Giants and hope. We shall see.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thank you Marc,
It has been the busiest year in my life. I can not believe I made it through the summer .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Thank you Marc,
> It has been the busiest year in my life. I can not believe I made it through the summer .


Well, you made it through that season. Hopefully, Winter will be prosperous for you, but not stressful. Bonne chance, mon ami. Still, it's good to see you back in The Shang. You are one of our important members of the Shang family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to concentrate on watching the Giants' game. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Go giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

Here is something of rare beauty.. I want to share with you all.....


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Good night Marc


You too, Guy. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Giants WIN!!!!!!!!!!! Drinks at The Hair of the Doxie Den are on the house. I have to go to bed now, so the last person leaving might want to turn off the lights and close the door. Merci.


----------



## macdoodle

:clap::clap: I am thinking this is a great night for the Giants fans... I don't know much about how teams get to the playoffs, but somehow I get who is playing in the world series, pick a team and sort of keep an eye on it, I do like it when it gets to the 'must win games' then I root for the looser just to keep the series alive.... but if the Giants get there Marc, you can bet I will root for them since it has been many a year since they got a swat at the pennant... I will be a Giants fan this year... 
Yeah team!! :clap:

When do they play next? Who and where? Sorry guys, I have no idea... forgive me...


----------



## KC4

Hi Guy!

Great to see you in the Shang. We have missed you too! 

Glad you survived the summer - now you'll be gearing up for winter....Ugghh. I sure do not look forward to the cold. Snow, I don't mind as much (except when I have a ton of it to shovel or it's causing people to get stuck on the roadways)

Leslie - Loved the white Peacock - it is gorgeous! Thanks!

Good Night all!


----------



## SINC

God morning all. Fell asleep early (7:30 p.m.) And am wide awake now so might as well get some work done.

RP, there is a yarn on SAP this morning that was tailor made for you called, "Caught In The Act". It will surely put a smile on your face.

Now, I'm off to scour the WWW for more items of interest.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: I am thinking this is a great night for the Giants fans... I don't know much about how teams get to the playoffs, but somehow I get who is playing in the world series, pick a team and sort of keep an eye on it, I do like it when it gets to the 'must win games' then I root for the looser just to keep the series alive.... but if the Giants get there Marc, you can bet I will root for them since it has been many a year since they got a swat at the pennant... I will be a Giants fan this year...
> Yeah team!! :clap:
> 
> When do they play next? Who and where? Sorry guys, I have no idea... forgive me...


Thank you, Leslie. We need all the Giants fans we can get ........... here in The Shang, and around the world. They play another game tonight with both of their aces pitching. So, we shall see. One more win, and the Giants are back in the World Series. Let's go Giants!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a grand breakfast for one and all as you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting ............... Apple went from Snow Leopards to Lions. What's next???????????? Dachshunds!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember, baseball fans, and those who just like free drinks, the juice and milk shake bar shall be open at 
The Cafe Chez Marc until dawn, as will the Hair of the Doxie Den (for alcoholic drinks), with free drinks for all should the Giants win tonight. Should they lose, you may still get the drink of your choice for half-price. As the sign over the Cafe and Den reads, "In God we Trust ............ all others pay cash". Bonne chance, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 



Dr.G. said:


> Interesting ............... Apple went from Snow Leopards to Lions. What's next???????????? Dachshunds!!!!!!!!


Yes, now that they have reached the king of the cats, they'll have to move onto canines....

But they won't use Doxies first...they'll save that for when they are looking for a name for a long standing OS. One that can really dig in and do the work and can eat badgers and windows etc. 

Off to check out SAP soon Don...


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Kim. Don I loved the story of the farmer in SAP, that is surely my sense of humour.

Marc, 1 to go. I think they'll get it done. As for the Yanks, they should be gone by now. I think Joe as Cito Disease, he doesn't pull his pitchers quick enough and I think it will cost him. But that is why they play the games.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, now that they have reached the king of the cats, they'll have to move onto canines....
> 
> But they won't use Doxies first...they'll save that for when they are looking for a name for a long standing OS. One that can really dig in and do the work and can eat badgers and windows etc.
> 
> Off to check out SAP soon Don...


Morning, Kim. You might be correct, especially about the "really dig in" part. We shall see.

How are you this fine foggy day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Kim. Don I loved the story of the farmer in SAP, that is surely my sense of humour.
> 
> Marc, 1 to go. I think they'll get it done. As for the Yanks, they should be gone by now. I think Joe as Cito Disease, he doesn't pull his pitchers quick enough and I think it will cost him. But that is why they play the games.


Morning, Rp. All I can say is "We shall see". I just want to see the Giants in the World Series against someone, and then winning for the first time since 1954.


----------



## macdoodle

Thought you should all know about this.... I didn't know there were such rules in Canada.... 





THE SNEEZE 




I think this is awesome!!!

They walked in tandem, each of the ninety-two students filing into the already crowded auditorium. With their rich maroon gowns flowing and the traditional caps, they looked almost as grown up as they felt. 


Dads swallowed hard behind broad smiles, and Moms freely brushed away tears. 


This class would NOT pray during the commencements, not by choice, but because of a recent court ruling prohibiting it.



The principal and several students were careful to stay within the guidelines allowed by the ruling. They gave inspirational and challenging speeches, but no one mentioned divine guidance and no one asked for blessings on the graduates or their families. 


The speeches were nice, but they were routine until the final speech received a standing ovation.


A solitary student walked proudly to the microphone. He stood still and silent for just a moment, and then, it happened. 


All 92 students, every single one of them, suddenly SNEEZED !!!! 







The student on stage simply looked at the audience and said,


'GOD BLESS YOU' 

And he walked off the stage...






The audience exploded into applause. This graduating class had found a unique way to invoke God's blessing on their future with or without the court's approval. 


Isn't this a wonderful story? Pass it on to all your friends.........and


GOD BLESS YOU!!!! 


This is a true story; it happened at Eastern Shore District High School in Musquodoboit Harbour , Nova Scotia. 




I hope this goes around Canada ...and the USA ....and the rest of the world!!!


























































No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - AVG - Antivirus and Internet Security | Virus Protection 
Version: 8.5.448 / Virus Database: 271.1.1/3204 - Release Date: 10/18/10 06:34:00


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. You might be correct, especially about the "really dig in" part. We shall see.
> 
> How are you this fine foggy day?


I am well this sunny day in Calgary, thanks. If I could just get these condo renovations approved by the crazy Condo Board I am forced to deal with, I'd be a lot happier. 

How are you and yours faring in the NL fog?


----------



## Dr.G.

Did not know of this either, Leslie. In the US, there is supposedly a separation between church and state, but here in Canada there is no such first amendment in our Charter of Rights and Freedoms, which is unlike, in part, the US Constitution. 

Of course, if you sneezed, I would say "gudzunheit".


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I am well this sunny day in Calgary, thanks. If I could just get these condo renovations approved by the crazy Condo Board I am forced to deal with, I'd be a lot happier.
> 
> How are you and yours faring in the NL fog?


We are doing well, Kim. Under a system now which brings fog and drizzle each day. It shall pass and next week shall be better. Once it dries out I shall mow the lawn for the last time. Leaves are just now starting to fully change colors and some are starting to fall.

I have some pups for Kacey if she is in the mothering mode these days. Interested???


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I have some pups for Kacey if she is in the mothering mode these days. Interested???


Oh yeah, bring em' on...with a cup of Sonal Special please and thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh yeah, bring em' on...with a cup of Sonal Special please and thanks.


Great. Here is your cup of Sonal Special, another doxie pup on the table, and the whole "mini pack" will be sent to you via Doxie Express. You can never have enough dachshunds ............. especially this close to Halloween.


----------



## Dr.G.

4 1/2 hours until game time. Who else is starting to get excited about the possibility of the Giants going to the World Series?????????


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> 4 1/2 hours until game time. Who else is starting to get excited about the possibility of the Giants going to the World Series?????????


Gosh, just about as darned excited as it is possible for me to get about _baseball_ ...


----------



## friend

Guten tag alles. 

I humored myself with checking the speed on different browsers on Speedtest.net.
These are the results, Chrome, Firefox and last Safari.
Draw youse on conclutions.


----------



## friend

_'Ilm 5 / October 21

If we accept the supposition that man is but a part of nature, we are confronted 
by an illogical statement, for this is equivalent to claiming that a part may be 
endowed with qualities which are absent in the whole. For man who is a part of 
nature has perception, intelligence, memory, conscious reflection and susceptibility, 
while nature itself is quite bereft of them. How is it possible for the part to be 
possessed of qualities or faculties which are absent in the whole? The truth is that 
God has given to man certain powers which are supernatural. How then can man be 
considered a captive of nature? Is he not dominating and controlling nature to his 
own uses more and more? Is he not the very divinity of nature? Shall we say nature 
is blind, nature is not perceptive, nature is without volition and not alive, and then 
relegate man to nature and its limitations? How can we answer this question? How 
will the materialists and scholastic atheists prove and support such a supposition? As 
a matter of fact, they themselves make natural laws subservient to their own wish and 
purpose. The proof is complete that in man there is a power beyond the limitations of 
nature, and that power is the bestowal of God.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## Rps

MLeh said:


> Gosh, just about as darned excited as it is possible for me to get about _baseball_ ...


Well I am! I know baseball isn't to everyone's liking, but I think it is a truly wonderful game. It really is one of the only games left in North America that has any grace still attached to it.

I always tell my children, who are now adults and are having children of their own, to ensure that their kids play ball.....Why? Because all other sports are about success, while baseball is about failure. Think of it, perfection for a hitter in baseball is 300, that means he fails 70% of the time..... it teaches you how to deal with failure.

It also teaches you to rely on your team mates....each position has prescribed backup sequences .... you learn to rely on your team mates and you win or lose as a team.

We all have our favourite sports, but mine is baseball .... it is a game which teaches us life's lessons.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Glad to see you in The Shang. How is Life treating you and your family today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I am! I know baseball isn't to everyone's liking, but I think it is a truly wonderful game. It really is one of the only games left in North America that has any grace still attached to it.
> 
> I always tell my children, who are now adults and are having children of their own, to ensure that their kids play ball.....Why? Because all other sports are about success, while baseball is about failure. Think of it, perfection for a hitter in baseball is 300, that means he fails 70% of the time..... it teaches you how to deal with failure.
> 
> It also teaches you to rely on your team mates....each position has prescribed backup sequences .... you learn to rely on your team mates and you win or lose as a team.
> 
> We all have our favourite sports, but mine is baseball .... it is a game which teaches us life's lessons.



Amen, Brother Rp. I could not have said it better myself. Growing up in New York City, we would play for hours, not keeping score, just playing baseball for the love of the game.

Of course, back then, if you could determine who was the better center fielder, Mays, Mantle or Snider, they you could take some of the complexity out of the Universe. I, of course, said Mays, but my Brooklyn Dodger or New York Yankees friends kept saying Snider or Mantle. Such is Life.

Let us hope for a Giants' victory tonight. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Evening Marc.
Not too bad I suppose.

Although the bank said no to the mortgage, since we don't get paid in Sweden.
I took a step back, because it is not really my job to fix this,
and sent an e-mail to my ex-wife and told her to ask her parents for a loan. 
It is her responsibility to sort this out if she doesn't want to pay child support.
I shouldn't have to pull this wagon as well, no longer being her donkey.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Marc.
> Not too bad I suppose.
> 
> Although the bank said no to the mortgage, since we don't get paid in Sweden.
> I took a step back, because it is not really my job to fix this,
> and sent an e-mail to my ex-wife and told her to ask her parents for a loan.
> It is her responsibility to sort this out if she doesn't want to pay child support.
> I shouldn't have to pull this wagon as well, no longer being her donkey.


Sounds reasonable, Caman. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, you might like this short piece.

HOW DOES THE REVEREND OUGH PRONOUNCE HIS NAME?
It must be rather rough
to be addressed as Reverend Ough.
Or do you politely cough
and say, 'No, I pronounce it Ough'?
Yet if you lived in Slough
you'd be known as Reverend Ough.
While the priest by Irish lough
is addressed as Father Ough.
But I rather think it, though,
that you're simply known as Ough.
Still, I think I've said enough
Mr. Oh, Ow, Ock or Uff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Giants up 1-0 in the second. So, I shall bid you all a pleasant good night so that I might watch the game ....... and hope. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Just so you guys know, I quit watching the game as it was Giants up 1 - 0 and just after I started to watch it they were down 3-1... so I changed the channel and left to do some other stuff... I am going back to take a peek, but not long enough to jinx it again! 

I do agree it is a fine game for youngsters, but like golf if you don't play it is petty darn boring... both do teach values and skills, both are non aggressive, one a team sport teaches you to be a team player, the other teaches you that you, and you alone are responsible for the good and the poor shots.... and this too is a valuable lesson... 

So play on dear baseball fans, have a wonderful, if vicarious game... and may you enjoy the plays inning by inning as much as those guys out on the field.... I do understand the love of the sport... I watch golf and see and feel every shot, line up every putt... when you have played any sport with passion you are part of the play even if it is on TV! 

(I make exception to curling, I have never played but wouldn't miss a game ever... it is a wonderful game of strategy and I LOVE it...:clap

So here's to the Giants, I will cheer them on... and make sure I get in on the last 2 innings if nothing else...


----------



## Dr.G.

Bug Humbar.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Bug Humbar.


Uh ohhh. Sorry to hear this Marc.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Uh ohhh. Sorry to hear this Marc.


Yes, but at least there is a game tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a simple TGIF Breakfast for one and all this morning. There migth be some treats in store on Sunday Brunch should the Giants win on Saturday. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the breakfast. A busy day ahead, so catch you all later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Busy here as well. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Marc weird game, especially the Halladay play on the bunt. I figured no matter what Halladay did we was out. If he ran he would have been called for interference, if he stayed [ which he was right to do ] toss out at third.

I'm surprised the Giants didn't argue the call. If they got the out at third you know the Phils would have.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Marc weird game, especially the Halladay play on the bunt. I figured no matter what Halladay did we was out. If he ran he would have been called for interference, if he stayed [ which he was right to do ] toss out at third.
> 
> I'm surprised the Giants didn't argue the call. If they got the out at third you know the Phils would have.


Yes, a wild third. I was hoping for a great 9th inning come-back on the part of the Giants, but no such luck. Hopefully, they will bury the Phils on Saturday. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

Not bad Marc. Will be working on the leaves this weekend, doing some reading, and one of our local churches has one of the best roast beef dinner buffets on that I have ever been too. All the stuff is locally grown, all you can eat: roast beef, carrots, turnip, peas, potato, rolls and slaw, and homemade pies ..... get this.....$15 per person or $35 for a family of 4.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not bad Marc. Will be working on the leaves this weekend, doing some reading, and one of our local churches has one of the best roast beef dinner buffets on that I have ever been too. All the stuff is locally grown, all you can eat: roast beef, carrots, turnip, peas, potato, rolls and slaw, and homemade pies ..... get this.....$15 per person or $35 for a family of 4.


Afternoon, Rp. Great minds think alike. I was just raking the leaves of a neighbor (the man with Parkinson's) and he said that he would have us over for Sunday supper with locally grown carrots, turnip, potato, cabbage ........ and "a feed of some moose steaks" his nephew gave him. He likes to supervise me with the raking, which I guess gives him some satisfaction and ownership of the task, since he can't do it himself anymore. I don't mind, and I love to listen to his yarns. As for moose ................... well, we shall see. I don't mind it ..... sort of ........ but Deborah does not like it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 15C at just past 3PM here, so we shall have our 4PM High Tea outside on the deck. Come one, come all ............ especially those in need of a moment's respite.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon Marc. Love to join you in a spot of tea. How are you doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon Marc. Love to join you in a spot of tea. How are you doing?



Great. Bring out the tea and the beautiful flowers ........... and it brings out Sonal and her beautiful smile. Glad to have you for High Tea, mon amie.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Great. Bring out the tea and the beautiful flowers ........... and it brings out Sonal and her beautiful smile. Glad to have you for High Tea, mon amie.
> 
> How is Life treating you today?


Not bad, Marc, though I seem to be dealing with work issues during my work-free week. Some of them have quieted down during the past few days, though.

Have taken some of the quiet time to finally organize my bookcases. I also did a little trip to the Art Gallery to see the new Moore Exhibit, and ran into one of my high school English teachers, which was a really surprise. (Nicer than the exhibit I came to see, in fact.)


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

I'll join you all for a cup of Sonal Special. 

I am so excited - I got a once in a lifetime opportunity to photograph the one and only Dr. Jane. Jane Goodall that is. Dr. Jane came to visit Kacey's school this morning and give a presentation to the students. There were also students from a few other schools that we invited as guests as they are also heavily involved with JGI's Roots and Shoots program. 

Dr. Goodall is also the honorary patron of Kacey's school. This, according to Dr. Jane will likely be her last visit to Calgary. The place was clogged with media and security had to keep many that heard she was going to be there, outside. Our auditorium can only hold so many people safely. I was lucky enough to be the school's official photographer, so I was elbow to elbow and tripod to tripod with the rest of the media types. 

What a fascinating and amazing lady Dr. Jane is. Oh and Marc, she told us that her favorite type of animal is surprising not chimpanzees, it is dogs. She says her dog taught her that animals do express a wide range of recognizable and distinct emotions and personalities. This learning led her to better understand the chimpanzees, their emotions and individual personalities. Their social structures are very much like those of humans. 

Dr. Goodall is also lecturing at a much larger Calgary venue this weekend for the public that could not attend the one at the school. We'll be attending that one as well.


----------



## SINC

I had the opportunity to meet and speak with Dr. Jane here in Edmonton some years back when I was publisher of the Edmonton Examiner at a book signing we sponsored during reading week. She was a delight and so down to earth that I enjoyed our brief time together. I had admired her work and watched her on National Geo for many years. She must be older and frail now, is she Kim? She seemed so tiny, even back then.


----------



## KC4

Dr. Jane is very tiny. Tiny but mighty. 

She seems a little frail, but not overly so. I agree that she is delightful and completely unpretentious and she was so very patient and kind with the nervous and excited kids asking her the same question (worded differently) again and again. 

Many of these kids have been actively working for years to raise awareness and support JGI's Roots and Shoots program. They were almost delirious to be able to personally hand her a cheque representing their recent fund raising efforts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not bad, Marc, though I seem to be dealing with work issues during my work-free week. Some of them have quieted down during the past few days, though.
> 
> Have taken some of the quiet time to finally organize my bookcases. I also did a little trip to the Art Gallery to see the new Moore Exhibit, and ran into one of my high school English teachers, which was a really surprise. (Nicer than the exhibit I came to see, in fact.)


Good to hear, Sonal. I wish that I might see my former 9th and 11th grade high school Engish teachers. They were one of the reasons why I eventually went into teaching. Not sure if they are even alive anymore. Such is Life.

Glad to know that you are doing well. Any MFA news to report yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I'll join you all for a cup of Sonal Special.
> 
> I am so excited - I got a once in a lifetime opportunity to photograph the one and only Dr. Jane. Jane Goodall that is. Dr. Jane came to visit Kacey's school this morning and give a presentation to the students. There were also students from a few other schools that we invited as guests as they are also heavily involved with JGI's Roots and Shoots program.
> 
> Dr. Goodall is also the honorary patron of Kacey's school. This, according to Dr. Jane will likely be her last visit to Calgary. The place was clogged with media and security had to keep many that heard she was going to be there, outside. Our auditorium can only hold so many people safely. I was lucky enough to be the school's official photographer, so I was elbow to elbow and tripod to tripod with the rest of the media types.
> 
> What a fascinating and amazing lady Dr. Jane is. Oh and Marc, she told us that her favorite type of animal is surprising not chimpanzees, it is dogs. She says her dog taught her that animals do express a wide range of recognizable and distinct emotions and personalities. This learning led her to better understand the chimpanzees, their emotions and individual personalities. Their social structures are very much like those of humans.
> 
> Dr. Goodall is also lecturing at a much larger Calgary venue this weekend for the public that could not attend the one at the school. We'll be attending that one as well.


Wow, that is a real coup for you, Kim. Kudos. Are you able to share these pics with us?

Did not know this about her and dogs. Wonder if she would think the same if she met our doxies???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to watch the rest of the Yankees game now that I finished grading. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Let us know how Life is treating you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is much celebrating deep in the heart of Texas. Colby Lewis throws eight stellar innings as the Rangers top the defending champion Yankees 6-1 to reach the World Series for the first time in franchise history. 

Did not see that one coming. As for the Giants .............. Excelsior. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Good evening all. 

Been to an Ethiopian restaurant with Anna.
We got $100.00 from friends of ours at the "wedding" to
spend on a nice evening together. On the way home we
stopped for a JambaJuice, pomegranate and blue berry. Nice. 

...................................
_'Ilm 6 / October 22

Glorified art Thou, O Lord My God! Thou well knowest that Mine heart hath 
melted in Thy Cause, and that My blood so boileth in My veins with the fire 
of Thy love that every drop of it proclaimeth with its inner tongue: "Grant that 
I may be spilt upon the ground for Thy sake, O my Lord, the Most High, that 
from it there may spring forth that which Thou hast purposed in Thy Tablets 
and hast hidden from the eyes of all, except such servants as have tasted of 
the crystal stream of knowledge from the hands of Thy grace and quaffed the 
soft-flowing waters of understanding from the cup of Thy bestowal."
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like a nice evening with you and Anna. I hope that things are going along better between the two of you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Some freshly baked bagels shall await you when your rise to face the day, along with a variety of cream cheeses from Nova Scotia and Quebec. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I'll have a coffee and pass on the bagels thanks. I find them like eating a lead ball, much to heavy for my liking.

Rp, there is another yarn that should be right up your alley on SAP this morning called "The 50th Wedding Anniversary Conversation" that just might tickle your fancy.

We have snow in our forecast for the next five days in a row, so I guess it will be a chilly fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I'll have a coffee and pass on the bagels thanks. I find them like eating a lead ball, much to heavy for my liking.
> 
> Rp, there is another yarn that should be right up your alley on SAP this morning called "The 50th Wedding Anniversary Conversation" that just might tickle your fancy.
> 
> We have snow in our forecast for the next five days in a row, so I guess it will be a chilly fall.


Don, our Montreal-style bagels are as light as angel feathers. 

9C and sunny here as Fall is upon us with the leaves now turning colors all over the city. We normally would not see any snow flurries until mid-Nov.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.



SINC said:


> We have snow in our forecast for the next five days in a row, so I guess it will be a chilly fall.


About the right time of year for it to get cold ... growing up I thought all _good_ Hallowe'en costumes fit over top of a good thick winter coat and hats & mittens, otherwise you'd be an Arabian princess wandering around with a heavy jacket overtop the costume, which somewhat spoiled the effect  . Our circuit around our neighbourhood on October 31st always included stops to go inside a house and warm up with a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## SINC

Elaine, growing up in SW Sask. in the 1950s, I can certainly recall a couple of Halloween nights with below zero temperatures and knee deep snow. That said, by far the vast majority of those Halloweens were costumes worn over light jackets that ultimately would up being too hot. The hot chocolate stops on those couple of cold occasions did indeed occur, but they were in the minority. Most Halloween nights were not at all too cold for mischief with soap bars and eggs. Not to mention the odd tipping of a biffy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 
> 
> About the right time of year for it to get cold ... growing up I thought all _good_ Hallowe'en costumes fit over top of a good thick winter coat and hats & mittens, otherwise you'd be an Arabian princess wandering around with a heavy jacket overtop the costume, which somewhat spoiled the effect  . Our circuit around our neighbourhood on October 31st always included stops to go inside a house and warm up with a cup of hot chocolate.





SINC said:


> Elaine, growing up in SW Sask. in the 1950s, I can certainly recall a couple of Halloween nights with below zero temperatures and knee deep snow. That said, by far the vast majority of those Halloweens were costumes worn over light jackets that ultimately would up being too hot. The hot chocolate stops on those couple of cold occasions did indeed occur, but they were in the minority. Most Halloween nights were not at all too cold for mischief with soap bars and eggs. Not to mention the odd tipping of a biffy.


Elaine, my wife said just about the same thing as you since, in her childhood, her Halloween nights were spent Trick or Treating in Calgary or Edmonton. 

Don, I hope that "tipping of a biffy" does not mean tripping over an elderly person wearing bifocals (here, a biffy is someone who wears bifocals).


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C here as we approach 4PM, but I could make some of you hot tea if you are cold where you are today.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Elaine, my wife said just about the same thing as you since, in her childhood, her Halloween nights were spent Trick or Treating in Calgary or Edmonton.
> 
> Don, I hope that "tipping of a biffy" does not mean tripping over an elderly person wearing bifocals (here, a biffy is someone who wears bifocals).


A biffy is an outhouse, Marc.

Although my mother (also a Saskatchewanite) talks about 'tipping cows' on Hallowe'en more than the other.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> A biffy is an outhouse, Marc.
> 
> Although my mother (also a Saskatchewanite) talks about 'tipping cows' on Hallowe'en more than the other.


Thanks for the semantic clarification, Elaine. Having grown up in an apartment in New York City, we never stepped outside at all .............. and there were not too many outhouses in my neighborhood.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Gang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Wow, that is a real coup for you, Kim. Kudos. Are you able to share these pics with us?
> 
> Did not know this about her and dogs. Wonder if she would think the same if she met our doxies???


I cannot publicly post the photos nor distribute them via email, but I can show them on a website. I'll forward a link when ready. 

I remember being disappointed in the Hallowe'en eve weather a few times as a kid because the need for a jacket would compromise my costume's look, especially the Genie costume from "I Dream of Jeannie" (Harummph!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Less than two hours before game time. Remember, if the Giants win, and thus go to the World Series, drinks are on the house at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den. Please do not drink alcoholic beverages and drive. We shall provide transport back to your homes. As well, should you fall asleep at the bar, we have beds waiting for you in the rec room.


----------



## KC4

Here' a link to a local story and video with Dr. Jane for whomever is interested:

Goodall revisits 'ghosts' of Gombe


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Here' a link to a local story and video with Dr. Jane for whomever is interested:
> 
> Goodall revisits 'ghosts' of Gombe


Thanks, Kim. She is a fantastic woman.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Elaine, growing up in SW Sask. in the 1950s, I can certainly recall a couple of Halloween nights with below zero temperatures and knee deep snow. That said, by far the vast majority of those Halloweens were costumes worn over light jackets that ultimately would up being too hot. The hot chocolate stops on those couple of cold occasions did indeed occur, but they were in the minority. Most Halloween nights were not at all too cold for mischief with soap bars and eggs. Not to mention the odd tipping of a biffy.


One very fond Halloween memory. No idea what costumes we wore but the sidewalks were all glazed with ice and we were able to "boot-skate" around the neighbourhood even faster than our normal full tilt run.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, half of your wish came true tonight when your Giants triumphed over Philly in a nail biter to the very end and will play in the World Series.

Now the question becomes, can they handle the Rangers? We shall see. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

THE GIANTS WIN THE PENNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! On to the World Series. Excelsior. 

YouTube - The Shot Heard Round The World

YouTube - When The Giants Come to Town (Sing Bye Bye Baby) - GIANTS FANS ONLY!


----------



## Dr.G.

Drinks are on the house. Enjoy and celebrate until dawn. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's been quite a wait for a franchise that moved West in 1958. Even with Hall of Famers Willie Mays, Orlando Cepeda, Willie McCovey, Juan Marichal and Gaylord Perry, the Giants couldn't bring a title to the Bay Area. 

Now it's up to the Freak, Kung Fu Panda, Pat the Bat, an eccentric closer with a bushy beard that's dyed black, a journeyman outfielder who aspired to be a rodeo clown, and a rookie named Buster. 

Those are nicknames that would make the Say Hey Kid, the Baby Bull and Stretch proud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We had quite the celebration this morning ......... at least in our house. So, I have had a grand Sunday brunch catered today for our enjoyment. For me, all I would like is some orange juice and black coffee, in keeping with the Orange and Black theme of the Giants' victory. Have a great day, one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

For just the second time in the past 20 years, the World Series will be played entirely west of the Mississippi River. 

My prediction -- Giants in 7 games ............. and their first World Series victory since 1954, and their first in San Francisco since the moved there in 1958. We shall see. 

Let's go Giants!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it was good to see the Giants pull through last night. Have a look at SAP today which features Kim's report on her trip to the Adams River for the annual salmon run, complete with over a dozen pictures of the event.

I was up very late and slept in this morning so am off to do some catch up work this morning.


----------



## SINC

Well Kim, your salmon story is a big hit! I've got three emails already praising the pics. Well done. :clap:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the celebratory Breakfast Marc. Let's GO Giants! Woot! (I'm not really a big baseball or Giant's fan, but happy enough to be caught up in the excitement!)


Don - Thanks! The Salmon Run article looks good on SAP today. I'm glad it's getting a favorable response! Woot! I gotta love the headline, "...Salmon Run Up Close"...Hee hee... They're gaining on us! Sockeyes? Yep, in sock feet! Snort!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, let's all get caught up in the excitement of the possibility of the Giants winning their first World Series since 1954. My wife still wonders why I still root for them, even though they left NYC after their last game at the Polo Grounds on Sept. 29th, 1957. I replied, "I was born a Giants fan and shall die a Giants fan." 

Ticket to the last game at the Polo Grounds, September 29, 1957


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly time for 4PM High Tea. In keeping with the theme of orange and black, I shall suggest some Orange Pekoe or some Black Tea. Researchers now think black tea may be as good for you as green tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

As a child, I always wanted to play centerfield alongside of Willie Mays ............. a position which did not exist, but to a 6 year old, that did not matter. I remained loyal to the Giants even when they moved to SF. I did root for the NY Mets when they came to play in the National League back in 1962, especially since they initially played in the Polo Grounds, and then to Shea Stadium, which was near where I grew up in Queens, NY. Then, in 1974, Willie Mays came to play in New York once more for the Mets to end his career where he started it here in New York.

I was at game #75 on Sept.27th, 1957. I was all of eight going on nine.

Willie Mays' game-worn Mets jersey, 1974

Courtesy of the Museum of the City of New York 

Among the former Brooklyn Dodgers and New York Giants who came to work for the New York Mets were Yogi Berra, Gil Hodges, Clem Labine, Willie Mays, Duke Snider, Don Zimmer and Casey Stengel, who was coaxed out of retirement in 1962 to manage the new team. After three disastrous seasons, Stengel famously moaned, "Can't anybody here play this game?"

Young fans at the Polo Grounds on the day of the Giants' last game, September 29th, 1957. 

Courtesy of the National Baseball Hall of Fame Library, Cooperstown, NY


----------



## Rps

Good evening all: Late for posting I know. Hope everyone had a good day ..... I know Marc did.

Marc this has been the first time in 10 years that I didn't pick at least one team to be in the series ..... I guess I'm getting to old and out of touch........ oh well, but I think this won't be a 7 game series. It will be a 4 or 5. Toooooooo much power there at the right time.


----------



## SINC

Evening Rp, I too have this feeling that the momentum the Rangers now have could make the WS a quick one. There is just so much power and desire there right now, I will be surprised if they don't sweep. I could be wrong, but my spidey sense is tingling.

On another note, knowing your interest in Netflix (which I haven't been able to access for hours now today) I am on trial with this:

We help Canadians access video and audio content available only to US residents US Video for Canadians

Interesting week long trial ($9.95/mo after trial) and way better movies (more current) than Netflix. I may end up subscribing to both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good evening all: Late for posting I know. Hope everyone had a good day ..... I know Marc did.
> 
> Marc this has been the first time in 10 years that I didn't pick at least one team to be in the series ..... I guess I'm getting to old and out of touch........ oh well, but I think this won't be a 7 game series. It will be a 4 or 5. Toooooooo much power there at the right time.


Evening, Rp. Well, I shall stand behind the Giants alone then .......... but as Tug McGraw said of the 1969 Miracle NY Mets, "Ya Gotta Believe". We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Looks interesting Don. We have Rogers here so I can take advantage of their Rogers On Demand Online - Watch Free TV Shows, Free Movies, Clips & More., My problem is I have the Ericsson W35 3G hub and it is sloooooooooooooooooow here in Bowmanville, but fairly quick in LaSalle. The issue is the streaming charges. You can run $140 a month with 20 gig of stream, so I'm going to get a separate provider for LaSalle, I think I might go Teksavvy.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, great win for you team! If your gonna do it, might as well be the long ball.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, have you had any trouble with mobileme today? I can't seem to log in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, great win for you team! If your gonna do it, might as well be the long ball.


Rp, it shall come down to pitching, and specifically the pitching of the SF bull pen. The Rangers are favored, if one is to believe the oddsmakers. Still, "ya gotta believe". We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, have you had any trouble with mobileme today? I can't seem to log in.


Nope, MM is, and has been up and running all day long and I have used it lots today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine breakfast for you when you rise to face this last Monday in the month of October. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Two months to the day until Christmas. I need to know what you all want so that I can finish my shopping for my Shang family. So, help me out, SVP. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Just to let you know we're in keeping with your two months to Christmas comment, there is a couple of inches of snow on the ground here this morning. Yikes!

Although I no longer fly, there is bad news for those of you who do on SAP this morning entitled "Things your pilot won't tell you" that scared the you-know-what out of me.

Gotta run, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Just to let you know we're in keeping with your two months to Christmas comment, there is a couple of inches of snow on the ground here this morning. Yikes!
> 
> Although I no longer fly, there is bad news for those of you who do on SAP this morning entitled "Things your pilot won't tell you" that scared the you-know-what out of me.
> 
> Gotta run, later . . .


Yikes, indeed. Well, an ergonomic snow shovel will be under your tree this year.

Joyeux Noël, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc....I am hungry this morning! I'll have to give it some thought as to what I want for Christmas....

Don - I'm still a frequent flyer, so I'll pass on reading your article about what pilots won't tell you... Ack. 

Kacey and Lee thought they would pull a prank on me last night. Knowing I usually retire late and tip toe to bed in the pitch dark, they tucked a full size plastic skeleton into my side of the bed. They were hoping for a blood curdling scream, but I'm not a screamer. I just burst out laughing at the thought that Lee was laying there next to a dumb skeleton waiting and waiting for me to arrive and freak out. Kacey was also mysteriously loitering outside the bedroom door so I knew something was brewing.

Skelly was unceremoniously dragged out and off of the bed to rest in pieces on the floor. I think he may have been eating crackers because there were crumbs! Bone Appetit! Hmmpf! NOT in MY bed!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Marc....I am hungry this morning! I'll have to give it some thought as to what I want for Christmas....
> 
> Don - I'm still a frequent flyer, so I'll pass on reading your article about what pilots won't tell you... Ack.
> 
> Kacey and Lee thought they would pull a prank on me last night. Knowing I usually retire late and tip toe to bed in the pitch dark, they tucked a full size plastic skeleton into my side of the bed. They were hoping for a blood curdling scream, but I'm not a screamer. I just burst out laughing at the thought that Lee was laying there next to a dumb skeleton waiting and waiting for me to arrive and freak out. Kacey was also mysteriously loitering outside the bedroom door so I knew something was brewing.
> 
> Skelly was unceremoniously dragged out and off of the bed to rest in pieces on the floor. I think he may have been eating crackers because there were crumbs! Bone Appetit! Hmmpf! NOT in MY bed!


Morning, Kim. Had to chuckle about your bed-in with Skelly. My wife pulled that with our doxies ........ all seven of them. Luckily, I did not jump into bed. It was dark, but I could hear their tails wagging as I approached the bed. I merely shoved them ALL over to Deborah's side and tried to go to sleep. beejacon:yawn::lmao:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Had to chuckle about your bed-in with Skelly. My wife pulled that with our doxies ........ all seven of them. Luckily, I did not jump into bed. It was dark, but I could hear their tails wagging as I approached the bed. I merely shoved them ALL over to Deborah's side and tried to go to sleep. beejacon:yawn::lmao:


Hahaaahaaa! Dog Pile!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hahaaahaaa! Dog Pile!


Good one. What is hard is when they form a pack on the stairs .......... and refuse to move. Very dangerous.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone. 

Took a moment to vote this morning, and now I'm back at work again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Took a moment to vote this morning, and now I'm back at work again.


Good for you, Sonal. Vote, and the choice is yours .......... don't vote and the choice is made by someone else.

Off to mow the lawn and rakes the leaves that are starting to fall. However, when I return, I shall have some Sonal Special brewing. Interested?


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Sonal I think your mayor situation is like ours, you have to vote for the evil of two lessors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Sonal I think your mayor situation is like ours, you have to vote for the evil of two lessors.


We had a good choice for mayor .......... and I voted for him ......... and he lost. Still, I voted for the NDP and they won St.John's East for Parliament, I voted for Obama ....... but he lost the state of Georgia, yet won the election, and I voted for Gore and Kerry in 2000/04. We all know how that turned out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Perfect timing. Finished mowing the lawn and composting some leaves just as some clouds came overhead to block out the sun and cause our temps to dip to 9C. Now, I am ready for some Sonal Special or Blueberry Coffee. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

I'm on for some blueberry. Marc, have you read [ or do you get ] the November issue of Adult Education Quarterly, there is an excellent article on dialogue in critical pedagogy. I've written the author [ Kaufmann ] to say how much I liked her work. It follows loosely with what I am working with. More importantly, her references are many of whom I have read, so I know I'm going in the right direction.

I'm awaiting the falling of our leaves, we usually have about 25 lawn bags for the front, I seldom do the back, once done we can head back down to LaSalle for a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm on for some blueberry. Marc, have you read [ or do you get ] the November issue of Adult Education Quarterly, there is an excellent article on dialogue in critical pedagogy. I've written the author [ Kaufmann ] to say how much I liked her work. It follows loosely with what I am working with. More importantly, her references are many of whom I have read, so I know I'm going in the right direction.
> 
> I'm awaiting the falling of our leaves, we usually have about 25 lawn bags for the front, I seldom do the back, once done we can head back down to LaSalle for a bit.


I don't get this quarterly, but if you could provide me with the full citation, I shall give it a look-see.

I mulch and compost our fall leaves. I put them in piles, and then the doxies smash through the piles. When they tire of this "fun", I put them in the compost pile. The last leaves in mid-Nov., when they are dry and crunchy, I usually mow over to provide some mulch to the lawn.


----------



## Sonal

Some Sonal Special would do nicely right now. 

To be honest, I was undecided even at the point of voting, so voted for some candidate who had no hope in hell of winning. Maybe they will at least feel good that the collected some votes that way. But truly, we have a pretty bad group of mayoral candidates to choose from.

The nice thing about condo living is no leaves to rake.  Instead, my boyfriend and I were out walking in some of the local ravines so we could have all the fun of scrunching through the fallen leaves without any of the work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Some Sonal Special would do nicely right now.
> 
> To be honest, I was undecided even at the point of voting, so voted for some candidate who had no hope in hell of winning. Maybe they will at least feel good that the collected some votes that way. But truly, we have a pretty bad group of mayoral candidates to choose from.
> 
> The nice thing about condo living is no leaves to rake.  Instead, my boyfriend and I were out walking in some of the local ravines so we could have all the fun of scrunching through the fallen leaves without any of the work.


Coming right up, Sonal. Gotta love that SS when it is freshly brewed. :love2:

I vote for the best person, regardless of the party of his/her chance of winning. So long as I vote, I am fulfilling one of the four responsibilities of Canadian citizenship that I swore to uphold when I became a citizen.

I don't mind raking leaves, since it gives me a chance to watch the doxies smash the piles. I have an electric lawn mower that I only use for dry leaves in November. I bag the clippings for mulch and for compost.

What I HATE is having to shovel snow. tptptptp:-eek:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I vote for the best person, regardless of the party of his/her chance of winning.


Normally, I do too. But in this race, well, I don't really like any of them for the job. Still, it will be an interesting race.

Condo living--no snow to shovel either. As much as I miss being able to garden, I don't miss the shovelling at all.


----------



## Rps

Personally, I would make it a law that everyone has to vote ....but ...... I would have a "none of the above" section to cast the protest vote. If the protest wins then it tell the governments [ no matter what level ] that we are totally dissatisfied with them and they have to get their acts together. But I also am in favour of a Republic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Normally, I do too. But in this race, well, I don't really like any of them for the job. Still, it will be an interesting race.
> 
> Condo living--no snow to shovel either. As much as I miss being able to garden, I don't miss the shovelling at all.


I can hear you, Sonal. I had to get a snowblower for the end of the driveway snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Personally, I would make it a law that everyone has to vote ....but ...... I would have a "none of the above" section to cast the protest vote. If the protest wins then it tell the governments [ no matter what level ] that we are totally dissatisfied with them and they have to get their acts together. But I also am in favour of a Republic.


Sounds good, Rp. I am certainly in favor of a republic. No non-elected senate, no queen as the head of a constitutional monarchy, and no gov. gen.

Imagine being able to vote in a person like Obama??? Live and hope .......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmx0Y14ITNU&feature=related


----------



## Dr.G.

Giants baseball, in the words of broadcaster Duane Kuiper, is torture. In the 16-year history of baseball's three-tiered playoff system, the Giants are the first team to emerge from the first two rounds by scoring only 30 runs. 

Pitching shall be the key to any Giants' World Series victory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful moon out tonight. Hope that it brings some peace and tranquility to those of our Shang family who have not been here recently. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good evening all. 

I hope ye are all well and such.
I am in a pickle and have some though decisions to make.
Shall I stay i the US or go to Ireland or back to Sweden.
Our marriage have more or less broken down.
It is not what Anna expected and we don't fit in to the plan.
Especially me, being the bohemian character that I am, am not to her liking. 
...........................
_'Ilm 10 / October 25

Great God! This sea had laid up lustrous pearls in store;
The wind hath raised a wave that casteth them ashore.
So put away thy robe and drown thyself therein,
And cease to boast of skill: it serveth thee no more!
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, I am so sorry to hear this news. Not sure what to say that won't sound trite. I have been there, however, so I know that there are no easy answers. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall make a simple breakfast for one and all this morning. Not really in the mood after reading Caman's posting.


----------



## Dr.G.

This morning's Giants trivia tidbit -- Tim Lincecum will be the first Giants pitcher to start a World Series opener at home since Billy O'Dell lost to the Yankees' ****** Ford at Candlestick Park in 1962.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, thanks for the breakfast.

Camán, sorry to hear of your situation, good luck with your decision.

RP, a bit of your style of humour on SAP this morning, "Happy Hour With A Twist". Also, for those of you who want to shed a few pounds easily, who knew vinegar would do the trick?


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Yes I liked the happy hour Don, my humour exactly. Marc, I day to go and we'll see how the Giants fare.

Caman, I'm sorry to hear your news. Distance and time certainly put a strain on relationships, and it doesn't seem to get any easier when you are finally back together. It sounds like you both need more space and that maybe you might consider rekindling your relationship by starting over for neutral ground. It might be a good idea to try that before you decide to head back to either Ireland or Sweden. But the best decision is the one that you can live with .... think about it and choose that one.


----------



## KC4

Caman - I am also sorry to hear of your situation. What a terrible turn of events. I wish you well in making your tough decisions.

Off to check out SAP soon Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Rp, one day to go. Great pitching matchup. The Vegas oddsmakers have Texas in 5, but I say Giants in 7. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, check with US immigration before you leave the country. They might question why you came for so short a time.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I have a question for you if you don't mind. You had mentioned in other posts that you can still vote for the U.S. President .... can you also vote your House Members as well, as if you how is that done? Also, to keep a breast of U.S. issues, and this is a media question here, do you rely on the U.S. media to assist with your decision or the Canadian?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I have a question for you if you don't mind. You had mentioned in other posts that you can still vote for the U.S. President .... can you also vote your House Members as well, as if you how is that done? Also, to keep a breast of U.S. issues, and this is a media question here, do you rely on the U.S. media to assist with your decision or the Canadian?


Georgia is one of 13 states that allow US citizens living abroad to still vote in GA, regardless of how long they are out of the state (for me, it has been 34 years). I did not really know about this until the 2000 election. 

So, I am able to follow US news on CNN, PBS, et al, Georgia news on the Atlanta Journal-Constitution web page ( Atlanta News, Sports, Atlanta Weather, Business News| ajc.com ) , Clarke County and Athens news on the Athens Banner Herald's web site, and from a friend who still lives in GA just outside of Atlanta.

I am allowed to vote for Clarke County Dog Catcher on up to the US President. I actually like the CBC for some US news since it gives a different perspective. 

I vote by absentee ballot, and what is amazing is that my son is also able to vote, in that he is a US citizen with a social security number, and is my legal son. He has visited GA once for a grand total of four days.


----------



## Rps

Thought I would share some music from one of the best musicians I have ever heard:

YouTube - Bela Fleck and The Flecktones - Hoedown


----------



## Rps

And for those of you who like classical:

YouTube - bela fleck solo


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, both were excellent. In the hoedown clip, for a minute, he sounded like Ravi Shankar on the Sitar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. For what it's worth, I have some sense of what you are going through these days. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Thank you Marc.
I appreciate that.

"Life is like a box of chocolate. You never know what you are going to get".
And I just bit on a piece that was not what I thought. 
Looked nice and sweet, but filled with some bitter stuff.


----------



## friend

Actually a wee bit better now. 
Then again, since I'm on a diet I will take it easy
and not over eat.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear things are a wee bit better now Camán as any improvement is progress.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Actually a wee bit better now.
> Then again, since I'm on a diet I will take it easy
> and not over eat.


Good to hear, Caman. I shall have to join you on your diet. The Cookie Diet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a grand OtHD Breakfast ready for you to celebrate the last Wednesday in the month of October for this year. Let us hope it brings us peace and tranquility. We shall see. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I've been up working for hours now trying to free myself up to watch the Giants tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I've been up working for hours now trying to free myself up to watch the Giants tonight.


Good for you, Don. We shall add you to The Shang's Giants Fan Club. Let's Go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya Gotta Believe.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Let's go GIANTS! Wooot! 

SAP looks good today Don! Already visited. 

Caman, I'm glad things seem to be improving a bit. I'll be happy to join you and Marc on the cookie diet - you know, just to be helpful.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the breakfast Marc. Let's go GIANTS! Wooot! " That's the spirit, Kim. I trust that Kacey will also join in our fan club.


----------



## Rps

Hello Marc, I came across this article and thought I would share:

John Ryder is Professor of Philosophy and the Director of International Programs for the State University of New York. E-mail: [email protected]@suny.edu
These are not good times for democracy. As a practical goal for political development, it has been used too readily to justify foreign and military policies and practices that are so questionable in their wisdom as to render the very term “democracy” undesirable in many places and contexts. Many people around the world are now suspicious that an appeal to democracy is a veiled attempt by those making the appeal to dominate, to manipulate, or in other ways to advance their own interests at others’ expense. The most glaring example is the use of democracy as an ideal by the US, the UK, and their allies in Europe and elsewhere in the world, to justify the war in Iraq. In Russia, to give another example, the appeal to democracy to justify the economic, political and social perversities of the Yeltsin era has seriously damaged the ability to appeal to democracy as a guiding principle or an end in view. Along similar lines, there are political scientists and other theorists who have simply given up on democracy as a valuable component of policy analysis or political theory. In its place some have decided that human rights is a far less polluted ideal on which to base international political goals.
What does this mean for those of us who think about social and political issues in terms that draw on John Dewey and other figures and traditions in American philosophy? First, democracy as a social and political ideal is far too important to surrender to those who would misunderstand or abuse it for their own ends. Second, there is more than one way to understand democracy, and the meaning Dewey and others have given it differs considerably from the versions advanced by Mr. Bush, Mr. Blair and Mr. Yeltsin. For that reason alone it is important to continue to develop Dewey’s line of thought to the greatest extent possible.
The idea I would like to explore today is yet a third reason for continuing to draw on Dewey and his pragmatist tradition in the exploration of appropriate approaches to contemporary social issues. Dewey’s understanding of democracy was outward looking. Nearly a century ago, in Democracy and Education, he defined democracy in part in terms of the value of pursuing shared interests with those beyond the boundaries that define one’s own experience (Dewey 1985). Dewey meant boundaries of all kinds, including national boundaries. This means that democracy for Dewey is inherently and necessarily internationalist, not in the sense that a democratic society should or may export democracy as it pleases, but in the sense that a democratic society and people are expected to make every effort to identify, or if need be to create, common interests across international borders. Democracy in this sense is cosmopolitan, and it is this cosmopolitanism that I would like to develop.
Cosmopolitanism is for us a guiding principle, the discussion of which can be framed by two questions, the first methodological and the second substantial: 1) how does the principle of cosmopolitanism function? and 2) what is its content? We shall consider the two questions in order.
There are two ways in which much of the relevant contemporary philosophical literature treats cosmopolitanism. One of them is as an abstract principle from which we can deduce moral commitments, for example about human rights (Brock and Brighouse 2005). In this sense, cosmopolitanism is the principle that moral obligations apply to all people regardless of their national identity or citizenship. This is the principle of cosmopolitanism that is rooted in Kant. Recently analytically oriented philosophers have gone to considerable lengths to explore the justification and implications of this principle, frequently to valuable effect. The point I want to make here does not concern the details of the arguments in this literature. Rather, I wish simply to make the methodological point that the philosophical exploration of cosmopolitanism as a guiding principle, and as a crucial component of pragmatist, Deweyan democracy, does not proceed this way.
The broader point has to do with the nature of meaning, justification and valuation within a pragmatist philosophical inquiry. Following both Dewey and before him Peirce, the meaning of a concept is to be found in the effects it produces when applied in relevant ways. In this sense, the meaning of cosmopolitanism depends on what difference it makes or would make if it were taken to heart, for example, in public policy or for individual behavior. Substantially, this point bears on the content of the concept, to which we will turn below. Methodologically, however, it points to an important distinction between pragmatist and analytic philosophy. The analytic philosopher tends to be interested in the implications of a concept, specifically those that are revealed through logical analysis. The pragmatist philosopher, by contrast, is interested in what happens when a concept is put to work. In the end the distinction may be less stark than it appears because in practice it is often more a matter of emphasis than an absolute distinction. Nonetheless, it does point to an important difference in approach to philosophical inquiry, a difference that will distinguish this more or less Deweyan analysis of cosmopolitanism from the bulk of the philosophical literature currently in print.
The understanding of meaning is one of the important distinguishing traits of Dewey’s and other pragmatists’ methodology. Another concerns justification and valuation. In this respect William James, and to a lesser extent Richard Rorty, provide the model: an idea is justified to the extent that it works for us. When put this baldly, the point seems controversial at best and foolish or even dangerous at worst. James and Rorty both spent a good deal of their energy responding to objections to this understanding of the value of an idea, and I will not rehearse their points here. For our purposes, suffice it to say that we will assess the value of cosmopolitanism as a guiding principle by determining whether when applied, again in policy or personal respects, it contributes to outcomes that we have adequate reasons to desire. As in the case of meaning, this distinguishing methodological trait of pragmatist inquiry distinguishes it from more analytically oriented approaches. As a result our evaluation of the significance of cosmopolitanism will differ from the examinations of the concept in much of the philosophical literature. In the end our interest is not in the deductively inferred implications of cosmopolitanism but in its practical effects and their value.
To continue the methodological theme, a second way in which the principle of cosmopolitanism appears in much of the recent literature is as a deductively drawn conclusion from other principles, for example from a principle of justice. A good deal of the work based on John Rawls has this character. Another obvious example of such a principle would be human equality, so that if we accept the proposition that all human beings are morally equal then eventually it follows that the distribution of goods, in particular such moral goods as human rights, cannot justifiably be based on citizenship or nationality or ethnicity; hence cosmopolitanism. Arguments like this, though much more fully developed and articulated, are extensively discussed in the literature. And not surprisingly there is a good deal of disagreement about them. As in the previous case, though, I am not interested here in discussing the details. I simply want to point out that whatever interest and value there may be in considering the question whether cosmopolitanism follows from any other moral or political principles we might hold, it is at least as important, and maybe more so, to consider whether cosmopolitanism as a guiding principle does the work we want it to do. This kind of inquiry, and it is the distinctively pragmatist approach, will in the end do us more social and individual good than any other. More specifically, cosmopolitanism will be justified because it is a wise way for us to understand ourselves in the current political and international environment. It may in fact be wiser than the alternatives.
Let us move now from the methodological to the substantial question: what do we mean by cosmopolitanism? Though the fuller meaning of the principle can emerge only as we develop its effects in application, it is possible to begin with a working definition, and in this case it is a definition that is tied directly to Dewey’s general account of democracy. The principle of cosmopolitanism calls on us to take to heart, that is to take seriously, the interests we share with those beyond our own ethnic, national and cultural borders. It is an internationalism, though it is more than that. If internationalism means to value international interaction and cooperation, then cosmopolitanism goes further and asks of us that we interact with others in ways that allow us to identify, and where necessary to create, common interests that enable us to work together in their pursuit.
This is an important point because it helps us to distinguish our sense of cosmopolitanism from another fairly common way of understanding the term. For some, cosmopolitanism means to be at home in the world, or at least to be able to feel more or less at home wherever one is. There is a virtue in this, in that those who are able to feel more or less at home wherever they are can be open to a fairly broad range of experiences, and that itself is a good. The problem with cosmopolitanism in this sense is that it is severally limited. For one thing, in practice it is an unduly elitist principle because it applies only to a small segment of the population. It is a tiny minority of the world’s population that has the opportunity to spend enough time abroad to develop the sense of comfort cosmopolitanism in this sense is describing. The only segment of the population to which this principle can apply consists of those people who have the wealth and the opportunity to travel a good deal or to work abroad. While feeling at home wherever they are may be a virtue for them, it is a virtue for such a small number of people that it can never rise to the level of an important guiding principle.
A second and more important limitation of cosmopolitanism in this sense is that it also does not rise to the level of a foundation for public policy. It is a principle of personal value, which is not a bad thing but is nonetheless severally limited. If cosmopolitanism is, as I am suggesting, tied to the very nature of democracy itself, then it must have to do with more than personal satisfaction and the richness of an individual life.
Another sense of cosmopolitanism, this time having to do with institutions rather than individuals, which we should distinguish from ours, is that cosmopolitanism means world government.


----------



## Rps

Part two:

There is a great deal of disagreement about whether world government is an ideal worth pursuing, and one can easily imagine the arguments that may be advanced on either side of the issue. On the one hand, world government can provide consistency and continuity of policy, a value in a globally integrated environment. On the other hand, a single world government presents a danger in that there is no other comparable power that can serve as a counterweight if and when it goes bad. However the ideal of a world government might fare in the debate, it is virtually certain that for the near future it is a thoroughly unrealistic ideal. Simply consider the objections made in the United States to the United Nations and the World Court. It is not difficult to imagine how deep would be the resistance to world government. It is important to understand, though, that cosmopolitanism in the sense in which we are developing and defending it here neither requires nor expects world government. It would not necessarily be opposed to it, but that is another matter. Cosmopolitanism in our sense is not a form of political organization, but an ideal that has policy and behavioral implications.
So cosmopolitanism is something other than world government, and something more than an individual interest in other nations and cultures and an ability to function to some comfortable extent in them. It is rather something of an obligation of democratic societies and democratically minded individuals. The cosmopolitan obligation, if we may put it this way, is to use our public and where appropriate individual resources to develop common cause with individuals, institutions and governments abroad. Let us be clear about this. To develop common cause, that is to pursue common interests, with those beyond our own national boundaries is on this view not merely something that is nice, or desirable, or admirable, or interesting. It is a democratic responsibility, an obligation on those of us who would claim to be democrats or to value democratic institutions and societies. It includes the necessity for respect for other peoples, nations, histories and cultures; a desire to move beyond one’s own history and categories to attempt to understand others; a readiness to work collaboratively with others to advance shared interests and solve shared problems; a willingness at least and better an eagerness on the part of national governments, if we are to think about policy oriented cosmopolitanism, to suspend to some degree national interest as traditionally understood in favor of the promotion of common interests among nations, their governments, and their people.
Dewey was clear that democracy as he understood it, and as we understand it here, has its roots in community. In Democracy and Education he derives the basic characteristics of democracy from the basic traits of communities, and they are, fundamentally, the collaborative pursuit of common interests. This is the reason that Dewey in effect identifies democracy with community. He extends the observation, however, to say that a community cannot remain self-enclosed and isolated from those around it. The same processes and habits of mind that bind a community together must, if the community itself is to prosper, be extended beyond the confines of the community, beyond its boundaries. Because among the boundaries that circumscribe our various forms of communities are national boundaries, democracy means in its core the pursuit by members of a democratic society of common interests with the people of other nations and their institutions. This is the sense in which cosmopolitanism is part and parcel of democracy, and if democracy can be identified, as Dewey does, with community, then it can equally well be identified with cosmopolitanism.
So we have identified three aspects of cosmopolitanism: 1) it is a central trait of democracy; 2) it is therefore a democratic responsibility; and 3) it means the sustained attempt to develop and pursue common interests across national borders. In the exercise of this democratic responsibility we can expect to embody other distinctive traits of a democratic society and way of life. There are two that are especially important: fallibilism and experimentalism.
We began this discussion by pointing out that recent military and political adventures by a few of the leading liberal democracies have placed democracy itself in a precarious position in the contemporary world. One of the reasons this has happened is that the leadership in the US and elsewhere has allowed ideological rather than democratic principles to drive their policy decisions. Ideology, by which I mean the tenacious commitment to a set of principles in the face of experience and evidence that may suggest otherwise, is in fact one of the most profound dangers for a democratic society. In the 20th century it strangled whatever democratic potential socialism may have had, and now it threatens the viability even of liberal democracy. A rigid commitment to and insistence on the adequacy of one’s ideas, principles and policies make it unlikely that one will revise them when events do not go as predicted, and they make it less likely that new problems will be adequately understood and that solutions to them will be found.
The democratic alternative to ideological commitment and tenacity is fallibilism and experimentalism. Fallibilism means simply the assumption that even our most cherished ideas and values may be mistaken, or at least that they may need revision in the face of change in our individual and social environments. Our ideas and principles are not rock-solid foundations on which we stand; they are tools with which we make our way through our lives. And any tool can become dull and lose its effectiveness if and when the material on which it is put to work changes its characteristics. If new material appears that is harder or more resistant than that with which we are accustomed to deal, our tools need to be sharpened, improved, or even replaced with something more appropriate to the changed nature of the task we face. To understand ideas through this metaphor of course raises a set of epistemological questions and problems, with which pragmatist philosophers have engaged themselves for more than a century. We do not need to rehearse all of that here, so let us take it as an operative assumption that a plausible instrumentalist understanding of ideas and principles can be reasonably sustained.
If we embrace such an instrumentalist conception of ideas and principles, then fallibilism is a natural approach for us to take. That it is also an important aspect of democracy results from the fact that a democratic society is one in which its members individually and collectively engage the problems they face with an eye toward their resolution and the maintenance of conditions that are conducive to individual and social development. To achieve this end in any sort of sustainable way we must be willing and able to examine our ideas, principles, and habits and revise them as needed. The cosmopolitan principle embodies this same understanding and approach. To pursue common interests with people and nations beyond our own requires that we at least be willing to examine critically the principles and commitments that we bring to the process. It also requires that we be willing, and even eager, to try to understand the world and whatever problems we face from the point or points of view that our partners bring to the process. And it requires, in the process of identifying and developing common interests with others, that we be willing and able to revise those with which we began. These predispositions that the pursuit of common interests requires are precisely what it would mean to take fallibilism seriously. To attempt to interact with others toward any kind of common end, or with a common purpose, without such fallibilist predispositions would doom the process to failure. This is the reason that the current government in the US is having as much difficulty as it is in its foreign policy. It operates with ideological and very much undemocratic and non-cosmopolitan purposes.
If the cosmopolitan principle embodies a democratic fallibilism, then it equally well embodies a democratic experimentalism. To the extent that it means exploring new forms of interaction with international partners, cosmopolitanism is itself an experiment. If we consider foreign policy to illustrate the point, there are painfully few examples of cases in which nation states have set aside their internally developed interests to seek common ground with other states. The most outstanding case in which this has been done is the European Union, in which a growing number of nations have willingly, in some cases eagerly, set aside internally determined interests in pursuit of common interests and common ends with their neighbors. And whatever else it is, the European Union is a grand experiment, the outcome of which remains uncertain.
However it turns out, the European instinct is the right one. Despite being bogged down in its own bureaucracy, it is experimenting; it is trying policies that have not been attempted before in an effort to develop new solutions to new problems. Sometimes the experiments fail – consider the fate of the constitution – but they are succeeding more than they are failing, and that so far is the EU’s great achievement. Such an experimental frame of mind is the sort of mood that the cosmopolitan principle calls for, and as should be clear by now, it is also an appropriate trait of a vibrant democracy.
We may still ask at this point what we can expect cosmopolitanism to help us achieve. The obvious first item on the list, because it is built into the definition of cosmopolitanism, would be common interests. It may be obvious, but its significance should not be underestimated, particularly given certain features of the contemporary world. As the processes of globalization transform nearly every feature of our lives, from the economy to medicine to art, science and education, the significance of the traditional nation state is fairly rapidly decreasing. Unfortunately the relations among nation states have not yet caught up with this transformation. In a world as interrelated as ours is it is potentially catastrophic for nations to continue to interact with one another as they have throughout the roughly 400 years since they developed. The member states of the European Union appear to understand this, but other states are slower to catch on. In the area of foreign policy the world will be a safer place for all of us to the extent that governments adopt the cosmopolitan principle and begin to work with one another in the pursuit of shared interests and their realization.
In order for the pursuit of shared interests to produce fruitful results in commerce, education, research, foreign policy and other fields, there must be other changes in our habits and practices. The cosmopolitanism we are defending here is conducive, for example, to increased and more refined communication. This is a good in itself, but it is also a condition of the ongoing development of democratic social relations both within any community and among communities. In turn, putting into practice the cosmopolitan principle will lead to democratic development overall. Democracy is not a fixed and stable condition. It is quite capable of being eroded, degraded, and of turning into something else. Even currently democratic societies will benefit from practices and policies that exercise the crucial characteristics of democratic communities. Furthermore, with respect to international relations, democracies behave best when they lead by example. A serious cosmopolitanism is the best example we can provide, and the way most likely to attract other peoples to democratic social and political structures that are conducive to their own individual and social development. To the extent that they embody the traits of democracy and cosmopolitanism that we have been describing – common interests, experimentalism, fallibilism, communication, etc. – such structures carry with them a deeper respect for human integrity and human rights, however we might define them. And in the end, as the model of the European Union suggests to us, democratic development and the pursuit of shared interests across borders, and a foreign policy that exemplifies these values, are more conducive than any alternative to the prospects for peace.
To put to work the cosmopolitan principle is no easy matter. We have talked about it in general terms, pointing out its centrality to democracy, its meaning, and its pragmatic justification. But we have not considered the obstacles to policy development along cosmopolitan lines, and there are many. There is, first, the fact that the principle itself is little understood by many people, including national leaders, especially its democratic importance. Second, in many nations, including and perhaps especially the US, it is difficult for policy makers and influential thinkers to accept the prospect of setting aside national interests in pursuit of common interests with other nations. Third, and perhaps most seriously, there is the fact that the world includes both nations and non-national forces that have other agendas than the development of shared interests with us. How we are to interact with them presents a distinct challenge to cosmopolitanism. But as serious as this challenge is, it does not count against cosmopolitanism as a critical democratic value. It simply points out that in its application we must grapple with the world as it is, and not as we would like it to be in theory.
Notwithstanding such difficulties, the fact remains, or so I have argued, that the cosmopolitan principle, grounded in an instrumental, Deweyan understanding of democracy, is a crucial component of our interactions with one another and of democratic development in general.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the citations, Rp. I shall copy them and print them off so that I am able to read them away from my computer.

How is Cruzer these days? And your wife?


----------



## SINC

Giants Watch: Dateline Philadelphia:

Philly Accuses Their Own of Trying to Slip Laxatives to the Giants

Looks like the gals were trying to get the Giants some runs.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we've had a set back with Cruzer. We had a week where he was attacked by 3 dogs [ on different days ] and he sustained a bite on the nose, but more importantly, he was somewhat traumatized by the experience such that he was extremely anxious of being near other dogs ... and since many do not leash their dogs here, he was rendered virtually unable to guide Gail. So he is back in Oakville for some retraining. Unfortunately we won't be getting him back for around a month, so we are in doggie withdrawal here.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Kim, Rp and all. 

A sunny morning here in Bellevue with a temp. of a fine 12C. :clap:
Things are a wee bit better, but o'boy life throws a fare amount of 
curved ball at you and you never know what in that box of chocolates.
(by the way, my "diet" was in connection to life's chocolate box) 
Today i'm going to try to enlist at Bellevue College.
I'm going to take a few courses that might enhance my writing as well
as opening up for a feature carrier as therapist, if I want to go down that 
route. Then I'm going to start draw up the lines for a one man show. 
There will be music (mine and others), theatre, poetry, comedy, film and 
some sort of keynote. I hope to be coming to youse neck of the woods in 
a not to far future, and I might ask if ye can find some info on whom to turn
to for bookings, if ye don't mind me asking.
..............................
_'Ilm 11 / October 27

From the sweet-scented streams of Thine 
eternity give me to drink, O my God,
and of the fruits of the tree of Thy being 
enable me to taste, O my Hope!
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Giants Watch: Dateline Philadelphia:
> 
> Philly Accuses Their Own of Trying to Slip Laxatives to the Giants
> 
> Looks like the gals were trying to get the Giants some runs.


Good one, Don. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Unfortunately we won't be getting him back for around a month, so we are in doggie withdrawal here. " Sorry to hear this, Rp. Hopefully, he shall come back and stay with you for the rest of his life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, glad to hear that things are a bit better. A wise decision re going to Bellevue College. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, glad to hear that things are a bit better. A wise decision re going to Bellevue College. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Well, I might have spoken to soon. It is no all that I thought.
At the moment we can't really see eye to eye on anything, for different reasons.
Time will tell if that will or even can change.

I might just stay here in WA for some time and see if I can get The Camán Show
on the road, and start making a financial future for the kids.
That's all I want; a steady income from something that I love to work with,
that can entertain and maybe be of some use to others and that has the 
possibility to make even the smallest change in the course of life, like making
some funds for those that need it the most or be a support to those that struggles.
And of course I want to be able to support my kids with my work.
We are OK for now, but as they get older I start steadily losing the child support 
from the Swedish Government, which i have to make up for until they can support
them selves and I don't want to rush them at all, but giving them the chance to
study as long as the like without rendering any debt and also give them all the
opportunity to explore different pats of life before choosing their way of life.


----------



## Rps

Seems like we may need a daily smile, so here it is:


The Bush Pilot

A British bush pilot is flying on a job through the Australian outback when he encounters engine problems and is forced to make a crash landing. He survives, but is found unconscious and is taken to a local mission hospital which is run by the Sisters of Mercy. Upon awakening, he is greeted by the mother superior who advises him where he is and asks if there is anything he wants. He replies, "I am a bit thirsty...could I have a cup of tea?" to which the mother superior says, "I'm terribly sorry, but our supply truck is late and we are out of regular tea. However, we do have a sort of native drink that is brewed from koala hides." the pilot thinks awhile and replies, "Well, I just have to have my cuppa...you can bring me that, thanks."

The nun leaves and returns in a few minutes with a steaming cup. The pilot takes the cup gratefully, but upon taking a sip, instantly gags and spits it out. "This tea is filled with hair!", he exclaims disgustedly.

"Oh, I'm dreadfully sorry!" The nun replies, "I forgot to tell you: The koala tea of mercy is not strained!"


----------



## friend

A Koala walks into a restaurant, sits down and orders dinner. 
After he has finished eating, the waiter brings him his bill. 
The koala shoots the waiter and heads for the door. 
The restaurant owner runs over and stops him. "You can't come
into my restaurant, eat my food, kill my waiter, and then walk out! 
Who do you think you are?" The koala says "A Koala. Look it up.
Farewell: my blessing season this in the three!"" 
The owner gets a dictionary and looks up koala. 
It say, "Marsupial. Eats shoots and leaves".


----------



## friend

Trying the reception outside the house.
Took a Photoboot shot of us outside in the garden.
Me(growing my beard back), Dylan and Siobhán at the back, 
Aiofe and Liam, who are doing some writing.


----------



## KC4

Hah! Good Shot Caman! You and kids look great! Funny how the photobooth shots are always a mirror image. 

How are the kids enjoying school?


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Hah! Good Shot Caman! You and kids look great! Funny how the photobooth shots are always a mirror image.
> 
> How are the kids enjoying school?


Yes, why is that? Weird.

Aiofe and Liam likes it a lot.
Not so much the older. Both Ciarán and Dylan is a year younger 
then their class mates, which doesn't go down well with them.
But it's getting better, I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, sorry to hear of this situation. Still, you have a positive outlook on Life and seem to have a plan. I would not be too quick to leave the USA, in that if you want to come back it might be problematic. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Seems like we may need a daily smile, so here it is:
> 
> 
> The Bush Pilot
> 
> A British bush pilot is flying on a job through the Australian outback when he encounters engine problems and is forced to make a crash landing. He survives, but is found unconscious and is taken to a local mission hospital which is run by the Sisters of Mercy. Upon awakening, he is greeted by the mother superior who advises him where he is and asks if there is anything he wants. He replies, "I am a bit thirsty...could I have a cup of tea?" to which the mother superior says, "I'm terribly sorry, but our supply truck is late and we are out of regular tea. However, we do have a sort of native drink that is brewed from koala hides." the pilot thinks awhile and replies, "Well, I just have to have my cuppa...you can bring me that, thanks."
> 
> The nun leaves and returns in a few minutes with a steaming cup. The pilot takes the cup gratefully, but upon taking a sip, instantly gags and spits it out. "This tea is filled with hair!", he exclaims disgustedly.
> 
> "Oh, I'm dreadfully sorry!" The nun replies, "I forgot to tell you: The koala tea of mercy is not strained!"


Good one, Rp. "The koala tea of mercy is not strained!" :lmao::clap::lmao: Very true, in that "It droppeth as the gentle rain from heaven", unless you are in St.John's, NL, where the rain is usually horizontal.  

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> A Koala walks into a restaurant, sits down and orders dinner.
> After he has finished eating, the waiter brings him his bill.
> The koala shoots the waiter and heads for the door.
> The restaurant owner runs over and stops him. "You can't come
> into my restaurant, eat my food, kill my waiter, and then walk out!
> Who do you think you are?" The koala says "A Koala. Look it up.
> Farewell: my blessing season this in the three!""
> The owner gets a dictionary and looks up koala.
> It say, "Marsupial. Eats shoots and leaves".


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Trying the reception outside the house.
> Took a Photoboot shot of us outside in the garden.
> Me(growing my beard back), Dylan and Siobhán at the back,
> Aiofe and Liam, who are doing some writing.


Cool pic, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, about 40 minutes to go until game time. Let us all hope for a Giants victory in game one. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Whoa, what was Lincecum thinking when he didn't throw to third? Yikes.


----------



## Rps

Don, the World Series is not a time to learn how to play baseball. The Giants also had a key running error as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is NOT turning out to be the pitching duel that everyone predicted. Amazing the numbers of miscues by both teams. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Well, shut my mouth, the Giant hisself has awakened. Good on 'em. Hisself 8, Texas 2.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, the wheels on the Texas chuck wagon fell off in the 5th inning. 

This might be the first time they won game one in the World Series since 1954. 

Let's go Giants!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, talk about torture!!!!!!!!! Still, all the Giant fans in this house are smiling ............ even the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, Caman.


Strange thing though.
I just read Sinc's web site and he had the same joke there but about a panda. 
What's the odds on that I wonder?


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Strange thing though.
> I just read Sinc's web site and he had the same joke there but about a panda.
> What's the odds on that I wonder?


Pretty good, since there was a very popular book published not long ago that featured that same joke. 

Eats, Shoots & Leaves - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Pretty good, since there was a very popular book published not long ago that featured that same joke.
> 
> Eats, Shoots & Leaves - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


But I haven't read it, you see. 
I found the joke today looking for a Shakespearian quotation,
thus saw that joke that Rp had posted about a koala.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine victory celebration breakfast ready for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy. 

One down .......... three to go ......... and then the ghosts of 1954 shall be laid to rest. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is up with a very short video about a girl riding a bicycle on Halloween that is a must see. Just a quick coffee for me as I have lots to do today. Back later.


----------



## SINC

Interesting story regarding this series:

World Series 2010: Texas Catcher Bengie Molina, the Only Sure Thing for a Ring


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting story regarding this series:
> 
> World Series 2010: Texas Catcher Bengie Molina, the Only Sure Thing for a Ring


Yes, I was trying to explain the reason for this to my son this morning. Sadly, no longer will there be a trivia question as to the only person to have been in this situation prior to this year (Lonnie Smith). Still, now it shall be a two person trivia question. 

One of my favorite World Series trivia questions is regarding a pitcher who helped his team win the World Series in only a five games series by winning three of the games himself. He didn't just win those games though; he pitched three complete game shutouts, allowing just 13 hits in 27 innings of work. Even more amazing was the fact that all five games were won in a shutout and not a single home run was hit in the entire World Series.


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning Gang!
Well I have been sort of catching up on the 'news' you have all been busy doing this and that... 

Rp I am so sorry to hear about Cruzer, is there no law in town that dogs must be leashed? This is terrible, it makes it bad for the person who has to walk Cruzer too, his wish to protect and his need to fight the attacker is very hard when leashed, I am sure you have complained to the authorities, Gail could have been hurt in these instances... 

Marc, as usual your wonderful breakfast is always a treat, but please help me out here, I watched the game (last 2 innings) Giants and Philly, they played only 7 innings ... I thought it was 9 ... and they kept saying the Giants won the pennant, now you guys are talking about baseball again... and the World Series ... I thought that was all over... if not what pennant did the Giants win?? 

Don SAP is doing a great job, not surprised you have fans all over the place, how do you track those things?

Caman, I am so sorry to hear that things are not what you hoped, I thought you were married and had lived together before... forgive me if I have it all wrong... 
No matter, it is a long way to move and have it all fall away, that box of chocolates can test you mightily, especially if you hit one of those hard ones that end up being chewy and hard to swallow.... breathe deeply, one step at a time, and see where you end up... 
I wouldn't make a hasty move, as Marc said it might make it hard to return if you wished to... 

Kim, nice to see you are also cheering for the Giants... I am more interested this time about since they haven't won in decades.... so I am happy to root for them !
(as you can see, I thought it was over and the Giants had won... boy do I feel dumb... 
but black and orange fits into the plan... so I will carry on ... :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Hope all are doing well today. Looks like a cool, overcast day here... winter is approaching...sigh. 

Thanks for the Celebratory breakfast Marc. Let's Go GIANTS! 

Yes, Leslie, even though I'm not a big baseball fan, I still like to cheer for the underdog and participate in the excitement to the best of my ability. What I lack in Baseball knowledge, I can hopefully make up with enthusiasm. Whoo Hooo! 

Good SAP today Don!


----------



## Rps

Morning all:
Marc, one down.......
Leslie, thanks for the concern, we seem to have limited enforcement of our doggie problem here, which is tough for the few of us who have to use dog-guides. When we get him back we intend to track this issue politically.
Kim, a lot of people are championship fans, no matter what the sport. I have an issue with the networks. These games are running very late at night [ commercials and rating I'm sure ] what I see this doing is eliminating the kids from watching the complete game .... thus constricting the future generation of fans from getting caught up in the excitement of the game. Baseball is not a video game, it takes time to appreciate the subtle nuances of the game, and many times the "action" is not where the ball is .... baseball is one of the few games which has a ball that the human scores and not the thing you're playing with. But keep watchin', especially the deciding game .... that's were the fun is.
Don off to see SAP.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Marc, as usual your wonderful breakfast is always a treat, but please help me out here, I watched the game (last 2 innings) Giants and Philly, they played only 7 innings ... I thought it was 9 ... and they kept saying the Giants won the pennant, now you guys are talking about baseball again... and the World Series ... I thought that was all over... if not what pennant did the Giants win??


Leslie, if you watched what I think you watched, you only saw innings six and seven. They did indeed play nine innings. 

What you mistakenly assumed was the end of the game was in fact the "7th inning stretch", a tradition in baseball where they pause the game with the singing of "God Bless America" at the end of the 7th inning. 

It gives the fans a chance to get out of their seats, grab a hot dog or refreshment and then they resume the game for innings eight and nine, which you missed by thinking the game was over.

At least I think that is what happened.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, if you watched what I think you watched, you only saw innings six and seven. They did indeed play nine innings.
> 
> What you mistakenly assumed was the end of the game was in fact the "7th inning stretch", a tradition in baseball where they pause the game with the singing of "God Bless America" at the end of the 7th inning.
> 
> It gives the fans a chance to get out of their seats, grab a hot dog or refreshment and then they resume the game for innings eight and nine, which you missed by thinking the game was over.
> 
> At least I think that is what happened.


Perhaps Don, but they were jumping up and down and congratulating each other and being all huggy, maybe I saw the last 2 innings, and they might have referenced the 7th inning as a turnaround... 
Who knows, maybe I was asleep and it was all a dream of things to come... I do know they kept saying they won the pennant.... boy I am really confused now!!

so when is the next game??


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Don SAP is doing a great job, not surprised you have fans all over the place, how do you track those things?


Leslie, I use a web based service called “sitemeter” to track all kinds of information about folks who visit SAP as you can see by the top screen shot below under the heading “Recent visitors”.

The second screen shot for instance shows where most of the last 25 visitors to the site just minutes ago were.

And the final year to year comparison clearly shows readership has more than doubled in the past 12 months.

It provides a multitude of information that is helpful to me in determining who reads my site.

Hope that helps you to see how it is done.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, as usual your wonderful breakfast is always a treat, but please help me out here, I watched the game (last 2 innings) Giants and Philly, they played only 7 innings ... I thought it was 9 ... and they kept saying the Giants won the pennant, now you guys are talking about baseball again... and the World Series ... I thought that was all over... if not what pennant did the Giants win?? "

Leslie, the Giants won the National League pennant ........... the Texas Rangers won the American League pennant. Both pennant winners face each other in the World Series. The Giants now need three more wins out of the remaining six games to become the 2010 World Series winners. 

Let's go Giants!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the Celebratory breakfast Marc. Let's Go GIANTS! 

Yes, Leslie, even though I'm not a big baseball fan, I still like to cheer for the underdog and participate in the excitement to the best of my ability. What I lack in Baseball knowledge, I can hopefully make up with enthusiasm. Whoo Hooo! " 

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, the Giants are still considered to be the underdogs ............... but they shall stand tall once they win the World Series.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Baseball is not a video game, it takes time to appreciate the subtle nuances of the game, and many times the "action" is not where the ball is .... baseball is one of the few games which has a ball that the human scores and not the thing you're playing with. " All too true, Rp. I tried to explain this to my wife when we were at the AT&T Park a couple of years ago to see a Giants game.


----------



## Rps

Marc, not sure where you were sitting, but quite possibly the Giant's ball park has the best view from the cheap seats looking over the harbour .... but then again maybe those aren't the cheap seats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, not sure where you were sitting, but quite possibly the Giant's ball park has the best view from the cheap seats looking over the harbour .... but then again maybe those aren't the cheap seats.


We were in the Chevron Box. My wife was flown out to SF to receive an award from Chevron, and she flew me out to SF when she was informed that she and other award winners were being taken to a Giants-Dodgers game at the end of the 2006 season. I was allowed to come along to explain baseball to those who knew nothing about baseball. After about the third inning, I was left alone, with only the man behind me, an engineer from Nigeria, listening to my running commentary on the game of baseball.


----------



## Dr.G.

The last time the Giants had scored six runs in an inning during the postseason was in the 1937 World Series.


----------



## MLeh

In our house: tonight we'll be watching the Flames versus the Avs, then tomorrow the Stamps versus the TiCats, and then on Saturday the Flames versus the Caps.

We'll probably also watch the other CFL games that are on this weekend too, because there have been some pretty entertaining games this season, and we're winding down to the playoffs and Grey Cup pretty quickly.

Just sayin'.

_This post brought to you by the Canadians For Equal Sports Time (CFEST)_


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> In our house: tonight we'll be watching the Flames versus the Avs, then tomorrow the Stamps versus the TiCats, and then on Saturday the Flames versus the Caps.
> 
> We'll probably also watch the other CFL games that are on this weekend too, because there have been some pretty entertaining games this season, and we're winding down to the playoffs and Grey Cup pretty quickly.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> _This post brought to you by the Canadians For Equal Sports Time (CFEST)_


But want about Edmonton vs Columbus, Toronto vs Boston or Ottawa vs Florida???????? They are playing tonight. Tomorrow the Raptors play Cleveland. Support a United Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still, for those who like baseball, the World Series starts in about an hour. Let's Go Giants!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Hope the Giants do it Marc.

Marc and Don I sent you some funnies.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hope the Giants do it Marc.
> 
> Marc and Don I sent you some funnies.......


Me too, Rp. 
Got your "funnies". Merci.

Let's go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Me too, Rp.
> Got your "funnies". Merci.
> 
> Let's go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Don for the inside scoop on how those things are tracked, it is a pretty involved process... quite interesting too.... sure do get a good assortment of people!

Marc, thanks for explaining why they were saying they won the pennant, I thought I was loosing my mind when you started to talk about the W Series, and am I right, did they only play 7 innings... ??

Whatever, I still think it was a dream of things to come.... 

Goooo! Giants!! :clap:


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Marc, thanks for explaining why they were saying they won the pennant, I thought I was loosing my mind when you started to talk about the W Series, and am I right, did they only play 7 innings... ??
> 
> Whatever, I still think it was a dream of things to come....
> 
> Goooo! Giants!! :clap:


Leslie, no ball game is ever finished without playing nine innings. They played nine last night, just like they played nine tonight when the won 9-0.

So far, the Giants rule. The next question becomes, can they do it again in Texas?

From what I have seen in the first two games, I'm betting they can.

And Elaine, I will be watching the CFL with more interest on the weekend as I follow it all year long. That said, there is something special about the World Series. There had to be when our teachers allowed us to listen to the games on radio in class from 1955 through 1962. They had to figure there was some part of baseball that counted as an education of some sort for us. Either that or every single teacher I ever had in those years was a super baseball fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, two down and two to go. The Miracle of Coogan's Bluff may return once again to bless the Giants. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Leslie, no ball game is ever finished without playing nine innings. They played nine last night, just like they played nine tonight when the won 9-0." Actually, this is incorrect. So long as the visiting team is able to get to bat for five full innings, the game can be called due to rain or darkness.

"If the game has completed the top half of the 5th inning and the home team is ahead, the game can be deemed an official game. The home team is declared the winner, and the game officially counts in standings. 

If the game has completed the bottom half of the 5th inning and either team is ahead, the game can be deemed an official game. The leading team is declared the winner, and the game officially counts in standings."


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. I am as pumped tonight as I was in the second game of the 1962 World Series. This is when Jack Sanford shut down the Yanks to tie the Series at one game apiece.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Whoo Hoo! Go Giants Go!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Whoo Hoo! Go Giants Go!


Amen, Sister Kim. Two down ........ two to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a grand TGIF Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this great day. All your favorites shall be there for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt Cain now is up to 21 1/3 scoreless postseason innings. Think October agrees with this young man? Opponents now are 1 for 15 against him this postseason with runners in scoring position. 

Only two Giants pitchers in history have thrown at least 20 innings in one postseason without surrendering an earned run: Christy Mathewson (27 scoreless innings in 1905) and Carl Hubbell (20 in 1933). 

Let's Go Giants!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ian Kinsler slugged a deep fly to center to start the fifth that appeared to be gone. But in an impromptu test of gravity, physics and geometry, the ball bounced off the top of the wall and somehow angled itself off the padding to bounce backward toward center fielder Andres Torres. 

The Ghosts of Coogan's Bluff at work???????? Angels in the outfield???????


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I think your weather has moved our way as we are socked in with fog again today with the RH at 100% an little to look forward to as we move from our current -1° to 3° later today. Oh well, a good day to be inside and get ahead on my files.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Ian Kinsler slugged a deep fly to center to start the fifth that appeared to be gone. But in an impromptu test of gravity, physics and geometry, the ball bounced off the top of the wall and somehow angled itself off the padding to bounce backward toward center fielder Andres Torres.
> 
> The Ghosts of Coogan's Bluff at work???????? Angels in the outfield???????


Morning All, thanks for the great breakfast Marc, I am having french toast and bacon.... later...a cuppa will do me for now...

OK. now I am curious, Angels in the Outfield I have on video, but you have mentioned Coogans Bluff a couple of times, and connected to ghosts, it has my attention... 
Do tell the rest of the story.... 

I do understand that 9 innings must be played Don, I have always believed that, but going over what I watched and the announcer saying they have won here in the seventh... is it possible he meant the 7th Game?? If it went for 7 games then this must have been what I heard and that must have been what he was referring to... 
Oh well, it doesn't matter, the Giants are winning, and I am hoping they do have Angels in the outfield.... or at least some of the guys from Field of Dreams... (one of my favourite movies) 

Go Giants!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, Coogan’s Bluff is a large cliff extending northward from 155th Street in Manhattan, once was the site of the fabled Polo Grounds, home of the New York baseball Giants, and the first home of the New York Mets. Fans could watch the game for free from that spot. 

The first URL is of the old Polo Grounds, which burned down in 1911. The new Polo Grounds was built in such a way to allow people to see the field from Coogan's Bluff.

The "Miracle of Coogan's Bluff" refers to the Bobby Thompson home run in 1951, aka "the shot heard round the world". When Bobby Thomson hit that pennant-winning homer in 1951 at the Polo Grounds, it was called the Miracle of Coogan’s Bluff. To a true New York Giants fan, this is the phrase you use to describe a wish one hopes for when the Giants are up against the odds.

The Polo Grounds is now long gone ............. but the ghosts of Coogan's Bluff are still there to remind us what is possible when the Giants pull together and play as a team. This might be a lesson for us all.

Polo Grounds, view from Coogans Bluff 1909 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

PoloGnds | Images | New York City Walk

The Shot Heard 'Round the World 

"Brooklyn leads it, 4-2. Hartung down the line at third, not taking any chances. Lockman without too big of a lead at second, but he'll be running like the wind if Thomson hits one. Branca throws. There's a long drive. It's gonna be, I believe -- The Giants win the pennant! The Giants win the pennant! The Giants win the pennant! The Giants win the pennant! Bobby Thomson hits into the lower deck of the left-field stands! The Giants win the pennant! And they're going crazy! They're going crazy! Oh-ho!"


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for the anything we want breakfast Marc. I would love Swedish pancakes please, filled with fresh fruit and whipping cream. Oh, and some bacon on the side. Woot! 

Off to check out SAP soon Don....

Overcast, foggy and strangely quiet around my place today.....hmmmmmmm....

Go Giants GO!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Your breakfast is coming right up.


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks Marc, this is quite interesting, some history I never heard of, I can see why they would give it special note since the homer by Bobbie Thompson surely was a miracle with them being down by 2 runs... a fitting tribute I think!
and listening to the radio broadcast sure brought back memories of my /dad and his friends gathered round listening to baseball, football and of course Saturday night hockey .... these were simpler times, and wonderful memories for some of us.... 

Thanks for the history lesson, I enjoyed it... 

Kim, glad to see you up and about ready to face the day... I am up, but that is about all for now! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

I'll be using the pic below on SAP soon, but given all the talk about the series here, I thought a preview might be in order. 'Tis the best Halloween costume I have come across yet with the kid done up like Ranger's manager Ron Washington.


----------



## Rps

Marc, just thinking about WS lore, and one that comes to mind, more closer to home, was Joe Carter's home run that won the series for the jays ... todate it is only the second come from behind home run to win a series and the only, to date, walk off home run to win a series ..... which is interesting .... as a child playing ball we always had the "bottom of the 9th" rolling through our minds .... funny none of us would have seen such a play as the last was 1960 with the Pirates.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks Marc, this is quite interesting, some history I never heard of, I can see why they would give it special note since the homer by Bobbie Thompson surely was a miracle with them being down by 2 runs... a fitting tribute I think!
> and listening to the radio broadcast sure brought back memories of my /dad and his friends gathered round listening to baseball, football and of course Saturday night hockey .... these were simpler times, and wonderful memories for some of us....
> 
> Thanks for the history lesson, I enjoyed it...
> 
> Kim, glad to see you up and about ready to face the day... I am up, but that is about all for now! :lmao:


Leslie, my earlies real memory was of my father throwing me up in the air just after Thompson's home run. I was not yet three years of age ............ and I have been afraid of heights ever since. Still, I was brought up a Giants fan and shall someday die as a Giants fan. It's in my blood.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'll be using the pic below on SAP soon, but given all the talk about the series here, I thought a preview might be in order. 'Tis the best Halloween costume I have come across yet with the kid done up like Ranger's manager Ron Washington.


Good one, Don. I don't understand some of Washington's moves as a manager last night. So, that boy might have made some better managerial moves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, just thinking about WS lore, and one that comes to mind, more closer to home, was Joe Carter's home run that won the series for the jays ... todate it is only the second come from behind home run to win a series and the only, to date, walk off home run to win a series ..... which is interesting .... as a child playing ball we always had the "bottom of the 9th" rolling through our minds .... funny none of us would have seen such a play as the last was 1960 with the Pirates.


True, Rp. I can honestly say that I saw both Carter's walk off victory home run in 1993 as well as Bill Mazeroski's homer which sank the Yanks back in 1961. Sadly, the Yankees would have their revenge the following year, against my SF Giants.

Also saw Carlton Fisk's home run 1975 World Series, but that was game 6. 

When I was a boy, I knew someone who claimed to have seen Ruth's 60th home run hit at Yankee Stadium back in 1927. I believed him back then and now, seeing the clips of the shot, I still believe him.

YouTube - Joe Carter's Walk-off

YouTube - The Greatest Homerun Ever: Bill Mazeroski 1960 World Series

YouTube - Babe Ruth's 60th Home Run 1927


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM here in St.John's ........... just the right time for tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

I'm in, in an hour I will be getting my flu shot, so what would you recommend, some "Sonal Special"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm in, in an hour I will be getting my flu shot, so what would you recommend, some "Sonal Special"?


That would be fine, Rp. I get my shot on the 9th of Nov. Not the same scare as there was a year ago.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I'm in, in an hour I will be getting my flu shot, so what would you recommend, some "Sonal Special"?


Nope, have a piece of cake instead. That's what it was when I got my flu shot about 10 days ago, a piece of cake.


----------



## Rps

Yeah, last year was the flu and the H1N1. With Gail so slight I have to take the shots more for her than me.

This is especially true when I teach a class. My first year in ESL I had the "Teacher's Cough" that last 4 months ... everyday it seemed like a new cough or cold broke out. I guess I did have my instructor's stamina built up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah, last year was the flu and the H1N1. With Gail so slight I have to take the shots more for her than me.
> 
> This is especially true when I teach a class. My first year in ESL I had the "Teacher's Cough" that last 4 months ... everyday it seemed like a new cough or cold broke out. I guess I did have my instructor's stamina built up.


One of the advantages of teaching online, Rp. I can be sick and not spread my cold while I continue to teach, nor do I go to a class where there might be students with a cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching last night's eighth inning, one got the feeling that after Texas relievers walked four straight batters with two outs in the eighth, and thus letting the game get out of control, team president and part-owner Nolan Ryan probably wanted to grab a ball himself and get on the mound. I recall that in the 1969 World Series, while he was with the NY Mets (aka The Amazing Mets), Nolan Ryan, making what would be his only World Series appearance in his 27-year career, pitched the final 2 1⁄3 innings and earned a save.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Memories of the Catskills -- Part 3 of 4

A blast from the past. These days, even nostalgia is not what it used to be. Such is Life.


----------



## KC4

Oh dear, it's either the work of body snatchers or something else is brewing:

My dear husband has voluntarily been cleaning the house all day instead of going to work. Maybe he is ill. He has even vacuumed. He does not vacuum, always having chosen the broom before to address floor cleaning. 

I think I should call 911. Or find Dodge and then get out of there...

The phone is also freakishly quiet. Uh huh....Yep....Yep...Something's up.

I am afraid, very afraid.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh dear, it's either the work of body snatchers or something else is brewing:
> 
> My dear husband has voluntarily been cleaning the house all day instead of going to work. Maybe he is ill. He has even vacuumed. He does not vacuum, always having chosen the broom before to address floor cleaning.
> 
> I think I should call 911. Or find Dodge and then get out of there...
> 
> The phone is also freakishly quiet. Uh huh....Yep....Yep...Something's up.
> 
> I am afraid, very afraid.


Look for big green pods in your basement, Kim. XX)


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Look for big green pods in your basement, Kim. XX)


Yep, They're there...right next to the life-size plastic skeleton and 4 cases of beer. 

I think I should run for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

kc4 said:


> yep, they're there...right next to the life-size plastic skeleton and 4 cases of beer.
> 
> I think i should run for it.


Run now, Kim. Save Kacey and the doxie pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. I have been up late the past two nights, for obvious reasons pertaining to the starting time of the World Series here in NL. So, I hope all of you have a good night and that you sleep well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

I miss not being able to have some early morning banter with Caman when he was 3 1/2 hours ahead of me in time. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Ah, but we out west can now have some late evening banter instead


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight everyone... it is getting on here too,
I just had a run through SAP Don, and I am one of those who completely agree with the stand on the ducks ... is there a reason they cannot put some sort of top over the pond, even in part, with noise too? I think some get too carried away with the good deeds how many lakes / ponds are the oil places responsible for? 
Not one of the green people would give up their car, or house heat in the winter... 
Sure I do feel for the ducks and the wildlife, but you cannot have it all ...all the time, sometimes some sacrifices must be made ... it is a sad situation, and whomever speaks up
for the oil folks, just gets a nasty label of hating the wildlife... there is never any winning... XX)
i am sure the oil people will do all they can to fix the problem, and 3 million $$ would have gone along way towards that end instead of ending up goodness knows where... 

All they have to do is stop collecting oil, the war would be over in the middle-east, the ducks would be safe, and we would get some much needed exercise as a nation.... 
Bicycles would make a great comeback... :lmao:

night! :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Yeah Leslie, some days the tree huggers drive me to the write.


----------



## KC4

Ahhh... peace and quiet after the storm. 
T'was a surprise party, complete with costumes and waaaay too much food. Lots of fun and laughs... We'll be eating and sharing the food for a week or more...


Everyone is safely now on their way home and the mess is mostly tidied. I will tackle the rest in the morning. 

Plenty of cake and goodies left, please help yourself:


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy 50th, Kim. It is all uphill now. Excelsior. We shall clean up for you so that you may sleep in this morning. Enjoy yourself with some rest and relaxation. The Doxie Party Pups and Cleanup Crew shall make sure ALL the plates are clean of any food, and put away neatly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have loads of leftover party food to make into unique breakfast treats. So, enjoy yourself and eat up. Don't mind the doxies licking off the plates once you are done. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, just saw your description under your name -- "Crankypants". This can't be you.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Sonal's 'Crankypants' has been there for weeks now. I smiled when I first noticed it.

SAP is up and today's humour bit is right up Rp's alley, so be sure to see 'Amazing Grace With A Twist' Rp. Others will enjoy it too.

Kim, glad to hear you had the celebration for your 50th and a belated Happy Birthday to you. Mine was well over 16 years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good pitching match-up tonight for game three of the World Series. Texas is heavily favored to win tonight, but I think that the game shall be close. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Happy birthday Kim!

Marc, yes, I've been Crankypants for a little while now. I blame work.


----------



## Rps

Don, that "Amazing Grace" is one of the best shaggy dog's I've heard in years ..... I've got to share with my friends, it is wonderful!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Happy birthday Kim!
> 
> Marc, yes, I've been Crankypants for a little while now. I blame work.


Morning, Sonal. Guess I have never noticed. Can't picture you as "cranky".


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc .... big day today....game 3.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, that "Amazing Grace" is one of the best shaggy dog's I've heard in years ..... I've got to share with my friends, it is wonderful!


Did not see that one coming, Rp. Had to laugh out loud.

Still, strippers on SAP????????


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Still, strippers on SAP????????


Well Marc, Don is a newspaper man, so it's all about exposure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well Marc, Don is a newspaper man, so it's all about exposure.


Yes, but not SAP loses it's Seal of Good Housekeeping Merit Award. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc .... big day today....game 3.


Yes, and now we shall see if the Giants can score runs BEFORE there are two outs. I am not complaining about their production of runs after the second out, but they need to get runs early and often if they are to win one or two games in Texas. 

I still the Series going seven games, with the Giants winning it all. Hopefully, my heart can take the stress of this sort of Series. Maybe it would be better if the Giants just won the next two in Texas and end it once and for all, just like in 1954 against the Cleveland Indians? We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Marc, we shouldn't be too concerned about that piece on SAP ... after all it is the weekend edition and I'm sure Don has a skeleton staff running things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, we shouldn't be too concerned about that piece on SAP ... after all it is the weekend edition and I'm sure Don has a skeleton staff running things.


Good one, Rp. May the Great Pumpkin smile on you tomorrow night.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All...
*Happy Birthday Kim! *
You have just reached middle life, the prime of life... it is all before you now.... all your life lessons will come into play as you go forth as the wise woman of the tribe.... you have reached the age ... the perfect age for the beginning of the next part...  
It is a wonderful journey, and you have already been at it for a year... (after all, you celebrate a birthday at the completion of the year...) so consider yourself as 'seasoned' for the wonderful way before you!! :clap:

Thanks for all the cake, I will have some with tea this afternoon...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. I am making some freshly brewed orange pekoe tea, along with some black tea, if you are interested in this Giants team colors theme of tea.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. I am making some freshly brewed orange pekoe tea, along with some black tea, if you are interested in this Giants team colors theme of tea.


Just perfect Marc...  I have some black liquorish and mandarins to add to the 'game pot' 

Are you doing Halloween tonight or tomorrow in your town? I wouldn't be surprised if it ends up being a 2 night thing since some will not go out on Sunday... it's a pagan / christian thing and I am thinking Sunday would just be over the top for these folks, but we are so way past that in reality, and have been for ages, so I am hoping they come by early (the wee ones usually do,) and quit early too... my bad, we get so few I shouldn't complain... 
So have a great day, there is a game today is there not?? I will check out the sports... 

Dont forge to get 'BOO- tiful' for this evening... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, with wind gust forecast for tonight to get up to 110km/h, I think that parents would be wise to keep their little ones inside. Still, I am ready for any and all from about 5PM onwards. There are always the neighborhood children who want to see some of the doxies. I am not one who dresses up his dachshunds in costumes, although others do just this on Halloween. What is worse are those people who dress up like their dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Found an interesting stat, Rp. Everyone said this World Series matchup would hinge on the Giants' pitching versus the Rangers' hitting. Guess nobody told that to the San Francisco offence, which became the first National League lineup to rack up 20 runs in the first two games of a World Series.

One point that is helpful for the Giants is the fact that they had the fourth-best road record in the majors this season (43-38), and are 4-1 in the post-season away from the confines of AT&T Park. 

As well, teams that go up 2-0 in the Fall Classic have won the title 40 of 51 times, including the past seven.

We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, interesting. I've always asked my self the question would I want hitting or pitching? If the Giants win quickly I guess I'll know. But that said, both teams have underestimated staffs. I think Texas has a problem with their pen or, and I find this hard to accept, they are managed poorly. Something had to be going on in that last game that we were not privy to........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, interesting. I've always asked my self the question would I want hitting or pitching? If the Giants win quickly I guess I'll know. But that said, both teams have underestimated staffs. I think Texas has a problem with their pen or, and I find this hard to accept, they are managed poorly. Something had to be going on in that last game that we were not privy to........


Good points, Rp. For tonight's game, Sanchez was better in the regular season, but Lewis has been very good in the post season. Texas will be throwing (no pun intended) everything they have at the Giants tonight. If the Giants bullpen is superior, we have a close game. If not, well, we shall see how it all turns out. We shall know in 2 hours and 45 minutes.

Let's go Giants.


----------



## Cameo

Hullo everyone. Just a quick pop in. All is well enough and hoping the same for all


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hullo everyone. Just a quick pop in. All is well enough and hoping the same for all


Evening, Jeanne. So good to hear from you once again. How is the course going these days, or is it over?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Happy 50th, Kim. It is all uphill now. Excelsior. We shall clean up for you so that you may sleep in this morning. Enjoy yourself with some rest and relaxation. The Doxie Party Pups and Cleanup Crew shall make sure ALL the plates are clean of any food, and put away neatly.





SINC said:


> Kim, glad to hear you had the celebration for your 50th and a belated Happy Birthday to you. Mine was well over 16 years ago.





Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Happy birthday Kim!





macdoodle said:


> Morning All...
> *Happy Birthday Kim! *
> You have just reached middle life, the prime of life... it is all before you now.... all your life lessons will come into play as you go forth as the wise woman of the tribe.... you have reached the age ... the perfect age for the beginning of the next part...
> It is a wonderful journey, and you have already been at it for a year... (after all, you celebrate a birthday at the completion of the year...) so consider yourself as 'seasoned' for the wonderful way before you!! :clap:
> 
> Thanks for all the cake, I will have some with tea this afternoon...


Thanks all for the nice birthday wishes. Celebrations continued today with more visits and phone calls etc from those that were purposely not calling to make me feel like they had forgotten about my birthday... Hahahaha.... They were suspicious _because_ of their absence...

Still lots of snacks and cake left, especially those eyeball cupcakes. Hee hee!

Oh. Just one more thing....


Go Giants GO!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it was a good game, decided by home runs. Not a blow out, but Texas deserved the win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. The first and last Trick or Treaters of tonight have come to our door .......... asking for beer. I gave them candy and told them to head home. They are friends of my son who come by every year with my son. Happy Halloween from St.John's, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Drop in again soon with your news. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good Lord!!!!!! One of the Doxie Party Pups and Cleanup Crew returned from cleaning up Kim's birthday bash. She ate WAY too much of the left overs and now does not even look like a doxie anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Hope you are reading this soon and that it finds you in a better head space. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Caman. Hope you are reading this soon and that it finds you in a better head space. Paix, mon ami.


As you can see, I finally did.
Will give an update tomorrow, some improvements to report.


----------



## friend

Happy Birthday Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> As you can see, I finally did.
> Will give an update tomorrow, some improvements to report.


Good to hear, Caman. We shall await word of your "improvements". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine Halloween Sunday Brunch awaits you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, looks like a fine warm day for the kids out trick or treating today. When we moved here 24 years ago, we used to have 200 to 300 kids at the door, but the past five years the numbers have dropped off to single digits, some years only two or three.

Rp, today on SAP you will love the tale called "The Trouble With Diagnosis", as it is your kind of yarn.

Oh, and be sure to click on the very first item with the lock on the gate for a spooky but fun Halloween experience.

Best I get to work so I can enjoy the Riders game today.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. I hope all is well.

Id say I have some reading to do to play catchup, but that would be an understatement for sure!


----------



## SINC

Hi Steve, long time no hear from. I hope all is well in your world.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, I did indeed like the student story.....

Marc, today's game will be interesting ..... I can't get over how quick yesterday's game was compared to the two others ... strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope all is well.
> 
> Id say I have some reading to do to play catchup, but that would be an understatement for sure!


Afternoon, Steve. So good to see you back in The Shang. You are a valuable member of our family. So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Don, I did indeed like the student story.....
> 
> Marc, today's game will be interesting ..... I can't get over how quick yesterday's game was compared to the two others ... strange.


True, Rp. Sad to think that a game under three hours is considered "quick". It used to be under two hours that a game was quick. I recall as a boy going to Ebbets Field, or the Polo Grounds, or Yankee Stadium for a double header that started at noon, watching both games, and being home before it was dark.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, have you ever heard of an approach called Systemic Functional Grammar by Michael Halliday? Just wondering how close the knowledgebase of literacy education and ESL education are. I can see some aspects of Lewis' Lexical Approach in it, but this is based on the moodle site I stumbled across.


----------



## KC4

A Spooky Day to All! 

Thanks for the Halloween brunch Marc. I can't decide whether I want the treats or whether I should just stick to something ghoul for me. 



Dr.G. said:


> Good Lord!!!!!! One of the Doxie Party Pups and Cleanup Crew returned from cleaning up Kim's birthday bash. She ate WAY too much of the left overs and now does not even look like a doxie anymore.


Uh Oh, Hopefully she has slept it off by now. She did a great job of cleaning everything up. I didn't need to rinse the plates before putting them in the dishwasher.



friend said:


> Happy Birthday Kim.


Thanks Caman! I'm glad to hear that things are going better in your world. 


Hi Steve! Nice to see you in the Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, have you ever heard of an approach called Systemic Functional Grammar by Michael Halliday? Just wondering how close the knowledgebase of literacy education and ESL education are. I can see some aspects of Lewis' Lexical Approach in it, but this is based on the moodle site I stumbled across.


Yes, Rp, and I even met Halliday at a conference in NYC back in 1990. We chatted for about 10 minutes about SFL, social semiotics, and something called "eco-critical discourse analysis". 

I like SFL in that this approach is focused upon the contextualized, practical utilizations of language as opposed to the mere study of syntactical grammar. I also like Chomsky's notion of "surface and deep structure". I am also an advocate of Korzybski's work on "general semantics" and the "consciousness of abstracting". 

When I started teaching here at MUN, I used Halliday's seven functions that language has for children in their pre-school years as the basis of my language arts course.

Re Lewis' "Lexical Approach" with ESL education, consider how difficult Lewis' "lexical chunks" are for L2 students. An example would be the "chunk" "out of my mind" or "out of your mind". You might say that I was "out of my mind" to consider a World Series match-up between SF and Texas at the onset of the season". I would have replied that this match-up "sounds exciting" . You would know what I meant, but an L2 student would be frustrated in trying to translate these phrases with any degree of understanding. 

Back to Halliday, consider what he said about the "metafunctions" of language (e.g., textual, interpersonal, ideational"). With an L2 ESL student, I would go back to Halliday's seven functions of language for young children. These adults already have an L1, so they should be able to make an easier transition to L2.

Is this helpful in any way?


----------



## Rps

Yes it is thanks Marc. What I see in both is collocations. However the Lexical approach may lend itself to idioms more than SFG ... I'm in the process of getting a copy of Halliday's book on the subject. Should be interesting. I've put another resume in for an ESL position, oddly enough, here in Bowmanville, so I am hopeful.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Uh Oh, Hopefully she has slept it off by now. She did a great job of cleaning everything up. I didn't need to rinse the plates before putting them in the dishwasher." Kim, the doxies pups clean up well ....... and then crash.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes it is thanks Marc. What I see in both is collocations. However the Lexical approach may lend itself to idioms more than SFG ... I'm in the process of getting a copy of Halliday's book on the subject. Should be interesting. I've put another resume in for an ESL position, oddly enough, here in Bowmanville, so I am hopeful.


Rp, idioms are forms of "lexical chunks" that frustrate the L2 learner the most, in that they can memorize the words, but, at times, do not understand the implied meaning.

Good luck with your position. Remember to use me at my MUN address as a reference.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, I've lost track of the West, with Edmonton's win and since they aren't playing B.C., if there is a tie in the standings between the two who gets in?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good weather this evening for Trick or Treaters. I have sampled all of their candy, and it passes the Dr.G. Seal of Approval. Come and get it, kiddies.


----------



## Rps

We haven't been getting too many kids in recent years ...... not sure if it is the sign of a maturing neighbourhood or the fact that we've succumbed to our health conscious offspring and have been giving out tofu-pops these last three years. Who knew.......


----------



## MLeh

Rps said:


> Say Don, I've lost track of the West, with Edmonton's win and since they aren't playing B.C., if there is a tie in the standings between the two who gets in?


Saskatchewan has tied up hosting the West Semi-final (and whoever wins that gets to travel to McMahon for the West final), so it's down to Edmonton versus BC for the final playoff spot.

If the Lions beat the green Riders today, they still must win their final game of the season next week against the Hamilton Tiger-Cats and hope the Riders beat the Eskies next week. 

If the Lions and Eskimos end the season tied, Edmonton gets the trip to Regina because they beat B.C. twice this year.

Very simple.


----------



## Rps

MLeh said:


> .
> 
> If the Lions and Eskimos end the season tied, Edmonton gets the trip to Regina because they beat B.C. twice this year.
> 
> Very simple.


Thanks, I was wondering who beat who. So, looks like B.C. running the table will be tough, but doable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We haven't been getting too many kids in recent years ...... not sure if it is the sign of a maturing neighbourhood or the fact that we've succumbed to our health conscious offspring and have been giving out tofu-pops these last three years. Who knew.......


The reverse is taking place in my neighborhood. More families are moving in to this area, and thus, we have more children coming to the door. I tried to give away cubes of tofu, but the kids balked. This year, I am prepared.


----------



## overkill

SINC said:


> Hi Steve, long time no hear from. I hope all is well in your world.


Thanks Don. All things are well, work life I hate to say has taken over for the past few months, but trying to re-adjust and give some time back to things I want to do


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Steve. So good to see you back in The Shang. You are a valuable member of our family. So, how is Life treating you these days?


Thanks Marc. Glad to be back amongst family. Life is well, hope all is good in your neck of the woods


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Thanks Marc. Glad to be back amongst family. Life is well, hope all is good in your neck of the woods


Good to hear, Steve. Hopefully, you shall have more time to spend with your extended Shang family.


----------



## Dr.G.

The kids are starting to come now ........... with the darkness upon us all here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have had about 30 children in the past 30 minutes. More to come, I am sure. Good night for T or T. Great costumes this year. Someone came as Kim Jong Il, and he told me that I was the first person to guess his costume, complete with the hair of Kim Jong Il.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting how many of the older children who used to come Trick or Treating at our home have returned, this time to collect for food banks. I gave them some candy as well, just for old times sake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it is nearly 9PM, and the floods of children Trick or Treating has seemingly stopped. Just as well, since I want to watch the World Series in an hour. 

Hopefully, the Ghosts of Coogan's Bluff are out on this Halloween night. We shall see.

Let's go Giants!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Jeanne. So good to hear from you once again. How is the course going these days, or is it over?


I am finished school in March. My average was 85% overall, but I think the last two exam marks will bring that down a little bit. I have times right now where I am not getting sleep for over 33 hrs and other days that are pretty normal. I am working full time and school is full time.

I have been able to go north a couple of times now that I have reliable transportation and that has been great. Even though I sold my property, my uncle is going to install hydro to my trailer and I can still use it.

Was supposed to do a book for someone, they wanted it for christmas, but they haven't called me to say they have their pictures sorted yet. If they don't do so soon, then I won't be able to have it printed in time for Christmas.

No halloweeners here, but we are kind of far so that is normal. Studying for exam tomorrow and working tonight.

Have a great Halloween all and nite for now


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Great grades. I can relate to those long days and no sleep. Had to do it while I was writing my master's thesis and my doctoral dissertation. Still, the outcome will be worth all of the effort. Hang in there, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Taking my own 7th inning stretch with the Giants leading 3-0. They could REALLY use this win. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Hi Jeanne... nice to hear from you. I was wondering how things were going with school. It sounds like you have a brutal schedule some days. Ughh. Hopefully you get enough recovery time on your more "normal" days. 

Hi Marc - Go Giants GO! Hope you enjoy the remainder of the innings!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hi Marc - Go Giants GO! Hope you enjoy the remainder of the innings! " Well, pitching was the name of the game for the Giants tonight.

Yes, Kim, Let's Go Giants. One more game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night, in that it is after 1AM here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good to hear that all is going well with you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

One more win for the Giants. Should they win the World Series, all of your tabs at the Cafe Chez Marc shall be shredded, and everything shall be free for the rest of your natural lives. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Nov.1st, everyone. I shall have a low-sugar breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new month and day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting World Serie tidbits:

The Giants had a rookie starting pitcher and rookie catcher, the first all-rookie battery since 1947. Bumgarner and Posey are the first all-rookie battery to start a World Series game since the Yankees' Spec Shea and Yogi Berra in Games 1, 5 and 7 in 1947.

Starter Madison Bumgarner delivered eight shutout innings and allowed only three hits, only the fifth time since 1995 that a pitcher has gone at least eight innings while allowing no more than three hits in a World Series game.

At 21 years, 91 days old, Bumgarner is the fifth youngest pitcher to start a World Series and the second youngest with eight shutout innings. At 21 years and 91 days, Bumgarner became the fifth-youngest pitcher in Major League history to start a World Series game, joining a list that includes former 26-game winner Bullet Joe Bush (20 years, 316 days), Hall of Famer Jim Palmer and former Cy Young winner Fernando Valenzuela (both 20 years, 356 days), and four-time All-Star Johnny Podres (21 years, 4 days).

Texas becomes the first team since the 1966 Los Angeles Dodgers to get shut out in at least two games during one single World Series. A strong Orioles staff featuring Dave McNally, Jim Palmer and Wally Bunker pitched three shutouts against the Dodgers that Fall.


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone. Nice blue sky to wake up to, but step outside and you know that winter is coming pretty fast


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all. Just finished uploading SAP, no small feat without my high speed turbo internet connection. The connection 'just disappeared' yesterday afternoon about 2:00 p.m. Two calls to Telus failed to resolve the situation and the problem has been upgraded to a higher level of tech support who are supposed to call me sometime today. They can 'see' my modem, but it is not receiving 'packets' is what I was told, so have been using my cell high speed modem since yesterday. I rarely use it in winter, but I guess at $100 a month to have it on standby, I should be glad to get some use out of it.

An interesting play on words this morning titled "Live And Learn" will give you folks a chuckle.

Now, it's back to work for me. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc et all. Just finished uploading SAP, no small feat without my high speed turbo internet connection. The connection 'just disappeared' yesterday afternoon about 2:00 p.m. Two calls to Telus failed to resolve the situation and the problem has been upgraded to a higher level of tech support who are supposed to call me sometime today. They can 'see' my modem, but it is not receiving 'packets' is what I was told, so have been using my cell high speed modem since yesterday. I rarely use it in winter, but I guess at $100 a month to have it on standby, I should be glad to get some use out of it.
> 
> An interesting play on words this morning titled "Live And Learn" will give you folks a chuckle.
> 
> Now, it's back to work for me. Later . . .


Heard the "live and learn" piece before, but it is still cute. Really liked the Buddy Hackett clip. He is truly funny.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and Don. Just finished watching the Buddy Hackett piece, I remember that show. I'm not a prude, but I find today's comic very crude ... funny, but crude. Those guys very visually funny, Newhart, Hackett, Green, knew how to work a crowd, I don't recall if any worked the "stadium" approach we have today, but they seemed to have an intimate connection with their audience .... in that clip, most people knew the setup but still laughed at the mix of physical and verbal comedy. I think the closest we have today [ and I don't think she does standup any more ] is Ellen D.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

We had (gasp) snow in Toronto yesterday. Didn't stick, but it was the white stuff all right.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Good morning everyone. Nice blue sky to wake up to, but step outside and you know that winter is coming pretty fast


Afternoon, Steve. Cloudy and 6C here, but no signs of Winter just yet. I would like to see a green Christmas here in St.John's, but it has only happened twice in the past 34 years.

So, what are you up to these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and Don. Just finished watching the Buddy Hackett piece, I remember that show. I'm not a prude, but I find today's comic very crude ... funny, but crude. Those guys very visually funny, Newhart, Hackett, Green, knew how to work a crowd, I don't recall if any worked the "stadium" approach we have today, but they seemed to have an intimate connection with their audience .... in that clip, most people knew the setup but still laughed at the mix of physical and verbal comedy. I think the closest we have today [ and I don't think she does standup any more ] is Ellen D.


Afternoon, Rp. I agree about most of the comics from "yesterday", but there are some from "today" that I like. My wife can't stand Lewis Black or Jeremy Hotz or John Pinette, but I do, so we agree to disagree.

Let's hope that the World Series ends tonight. Great pitching matchup. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> We had (gasp) snow in Toronto yesterday. Didn't stick, but it was the white stuff all right.




YouTube - Special Report: Snow in Toronto


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

OMG! Snow in Toronto! (GasssPPP!) OK, I'm over it now. (snOrt)

It's above zero here but chilly. We hiked up the snow covered trail to the top of the Sulphur Mtn. gondola in Banff yesterday to get some pictures. I got lots of great photos, including one funny one I captured while riding the Gondola back down of some hikers making their way up the same switchback trail that we had come up. It was 3-4 degrees below zero...








They gotta be Canadian, eh? 

I'll skip the sugar free breakfast this morning thanks anyway Marc. I'm bulking up for a pre-competition weigh in. So far I've had an egg McMuffin and a hot Blueberry pie for breakfast. That's just the beginning. Next, some leftover Hallowe'en chocolate will go down. Tee hee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got a nice PM from Warren, who said I could share it with our Shang family, just in case anyone was wondering "Where is Warren these days?"

Hi Marc,

Life is good. Same as before, except that I am now officially finished at Toyota. This hasn't freed up any of my time though. My wife and I are now going gung ho on our company to make it work even better that before. So it is a lot of work, but in the long run, I think it will be worth it.

Warren


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all,
Thanks for brekkie Marc, i am running a bit late I have some things to pick up and drop off, and an order to finish today for tomorrow... trying to consolidate the chores... 
We had no TorT last night, I was sure some would be out even if from other communities... but nada... so now Iam stuck with 50 chocolate bars and I am not a chocolate eater per se... here and there I nibble on the dark stuff, but it took me a year to eat a bar (one of those large ones) I kept it in the fridge... it is finally gone... 
I am sure there are some kids around who would be happy for some extra 'booty' 

I agree there are few comedians who can get me laughing anymore, the poor subject matter is one reason and the foul language is another... 

I am looking forward to the Giants ... not sure if I should watch, seems I watched the other night and they lost... so will just peek in now and then to the last couple of innings, and then I will sit for the 'final excitement' :clap:

Go Giants!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I am looking forward to the Giants ... not sure if I should watch, seems I watched the other night and they lost... so will just peek in now and then to the last couple of innings, and then I will sit for the 'final excitement' 

Go Giants!! " 

Afternoon, Leslie. I shall watch for the both of us. It is rare that I watch a whole game, even in the World Series, but NOT this year. One more game!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Marc, what ever the outcome, I would bet that there will be a job opening up after the series..... I've got to think Ryan has to be looking at Washington's handling of his pitching. I would have started Lee last night. 3 -1 is a tough row to hoe, and since the next game is at home, it would have been easier to tie the thing with the last bat. Something's not right here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, snow in the Rockies is one thing, but SNOW in Toronto??????????? Two snowplows and crews were airlifted from St.John's out to the GTA just in case.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, snow in the Rockies is one thing, but SNOW in Toronto??????????? Two snowplows and crews were airlifted from St.John's out to the GTA just in case.


We in Toronto appreciate your concern. 

After all, I might get salt-stains on my boots!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, what ever the outcome, I would bet that there will be a job opening up after the series..... I've got to think Ryan has to be looking at Washington's handling of his pitching. I would have started Lee last night. 3 -1 is a tough row to hoe, and since the next game is at home, it would have been easier to tie the thing with the last bat. Something's not right here.


I would tend to agree with much of what you are saying, Rp, although it is easy to second guess a manager. Still, if his players are not scoring runs, it does not matter if Lee is on the mound, or Nolan Ryan is on the mound. Either way, Texax loses.

Imagine a shut out tonight ......... in favor of the Giants, of course??? The Giants would not have experienced this sort of accomplishment since Christy Mathewson threw three shutouts in a World Series back in 1905. In the space of six days, he pitched three shutouts and permitted only fourteen hits. The Giants' ace struck out eighteen and walked one in twenty-seven innings. Besides Mathewson and McGinnity, the only other Giants pitcher to see action was Ames, who worked all of one inning (as a reliever in Game 2). Pitching was the most noteworthy aspect of the Series with five shutouts in five games.

Still, these Giants need just one more victory.

LET'S Go GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "I am looking forward to the Giants ... not sure if I should watch, seems I watched the other night and they lost... so will just peek in now and then to the last couple of innings, and then I will sit for the 'final excitement'
> 
> Go Giants!! "
> 
> Afternoon, Leslie. I shall watch for the both of us. It is rare that I watch a whole game, even in the World Series, but NOT this year. One more game!!!!!!!!!!


:lmao::clap: I hear you Marc, I am all excited thanks to the chatter here, and mostly because they are the underdog, I understand Texas hasn't won in awhile either, is this correct? 
Still my first memories of baseball were as a child of the east with names like Dodgers and Red Sox, NY Giants, and of course the Yankees when my Dads friends got together...
My dad was a huge ball fan, and of course the Montreal Royals were a must see team... 
Chuck Conners used to play for them and was a friendly face in our neighbourhood from time to time, I think my dad had something to do with the team too, but I don't know what, he was a good pitcher, that is all I know, he may have just gone out for practices or something... 

so i do know a bit about the sport, but without a man in the house to make me aware of it I would breeze through to next year unaware of all these big events... so to you gentlemen of the Shang, I thank you for all the stats and comments, it has really piqued my interest this year and I am as excited as you are over this series.... 

So GO GIANTS! :clap:


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Leslie, Kim, Rp and all. 

Sitting here waiting for the gas lad to finish the carbon monoxide reedings.
We have had the downstairs back boiler off since Saturday. It gave off a heck
of admissions that the alarm went off twice. Even after airing the place out.
They probably have to take up a went to the living room and the landlord is
not happy about the cost involved. But it will be a lot cheeper then paying
the ones left alive for the ones that will die off carbon monoxide poisoning.
There are regulations in place for a very good reason indeed.

Anna and I are doing better. We moved the kids around to give them peace
to study, since the wee ones are lively and somewhat load, as wee kids tend
to be. I think Anna forgot what it's like. She sez that her kids were not that
load and listen to what she said when they were, but Julie sez that that was 
actually what it was like. 
Anna get easily stressed up and as long as we keep her calm everything is fine. 
I will also take her out for a meal and some fun on Friday and that will keep her
in a good mood for a bit. 
.........................
_'Ilm 15 / November 1

Glorified art Thou, O Lord my God! I beseech Thee by Thy Chosen Ones, and 
by the Bearers of Thy Trust, and by Him Whom Thou hast ordained to be the 
Seal of Thy Prophets and of Thy Messengers, to let Thy remembrance be my 
companion, and Thy love my aim, and Thy face my goal, and Thy name my 
lamp, and Thy wish my desire, and Thy pleasure my delight.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::clap: I hear you Marc, I am all excited thanks to the chatter here, and mostly because they are the underdog, I understand Texas hasn't won in awhile either, is this correct?
> Still my first memories of baseball were as a child of the east with names like Dodgers and Red Sox, NY Giants, and of course the Yankees when my Dads friends got together...
> My dad was a huge ball fan, and of course the Montreal Royals were a must see team...
> Chuck Conners used to play for them and was a friendly face in our neighbourhood from time to time, I think my dad had something to do with the team too, but I don't know what, he was a good pitcher, that is all I know, he may have just gone out for practices or something...
> 
> so i do know a bit about the sport, but without a man in the house to make me aware of it I would breeze through to next year unaware of all these big events... so to you gentlemen of the Shang, I thank you for all the stats and comments, it has really piqued my interest this year and I am as excited as you are over this series....
> 
> So GO GIANTS! :clap:


Evening, Leslie. Yes, the Giants came in as underdogs for this series. Most "experts" predicted a Phillies - Yankees matchup once again. Man, were they ever wrong this year. Still, the Giants have been in three World Series since moving to SF in 1958, but have never won. Their last WS victory was back in NYC in 1954. 

Texas has never won the AL pennant, and thus, this is their first World Series.

Re the Montreal Royals, they were the team that gave Jackie Robinson his start in pro ball, as a farm club of the Brooklyn Dodgers. He was the only Dodger I was not allowed to boo when my dad brought me to Ebbets Field to see the Dodgers play the Giants. 

Yes, Let's Go Giants!!!!!!! One more win!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Anna get easily stressed up and as long as we keep her calm everything is fine. I will also take her out for a meal and some fun on Friday and that will keep her in a good mood for a bit." A fine idea, Caman. Glad to hear this news. As for the CO2, do NOT take a chance on your lives with this situation.


----------



## SINC

There is no joy in Albertaville, mighty Telus has struck out. Still no internet so I pop on and off with my cell modem. Glad to hear of your improvement Camán. 

Kim, did I hear pictures? What happened to the Spanish travelogue? Your fans await.


----------



## KC4

Caman- Good news - keep it coming! 

Don- Yes, I have not forgotten about the Spanish Travelogue. I was promised scads of background data from our Spanish tour guide (because she saw me taking copious notes as she spoke, and said, "Don't bother - I will email ALL of this information and more to you.") I am still waiting. 

I will send you some pictures from yesterday's hike...but there's not much of a story other than the half naked hikers and my humiliation due to being passed by 3 _runners_ on the slope. I was barely keeping up a steady walking climb. Just when I think I'm in pretty good shape, Pffftt! Not. My chant for the last half mile up: "Are we there yet?" 

GO 
GIANTS
GO!


----------



## Dr.G.

GO 
GIANTS
GO! 

I hear you, Kim. Hopefully, they will hear you in Texas. I would have thought you would be rooting for the Rangers, what with your stay in Houston.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, 75 minutes until game time. I trust that each of you has picked up your Giants' Rally Rag, which has your current tab on top of it to show you what you shall stand to gain should the Giants win and your tab is whiped clean. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Well, I have my box of wine, bag of chips.... roll on Giants.


----------



## Dr.G.

One hour to go until the start of game #5. Here is what the Giants Rally Rag looks like. It was the one we were given at the Giants game I attended at AT&T Park. You can also feel the excitement at the doxies prepare for this big game. Jack is the most excited of them all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, I have my box of wine, bag of chips.... roll on Giants.


That's the spirit. Your tab of $13,725.92 will be whiped clean should the Giants win.


----------



## Dr.G.

To be fair to all the hockey fans out there in ehMacLand, here is a bit of hockey trivia.

"He wasn't the first goalie to wear one, but on Nov. 1, 1959, Jacques Plante of the Montreal Canadiens broke with 70 years of hockey tradition and became the first professional netminder to don a goalie mask as a regular part of his uniform. After a shot from Rangers centre Andy Bathgate opens an inch-long gash from Plante's upper lip into his left nostril, he returns to the ice with seven stitches – and a mask."

On This Day - Nov. 1, 1959 - CBC Archives

Next to Rod Gilbert, Andy Bathgate was my favorite NY Ranger player. I was 11 years old at the time of this incident, and vaguely remember listening to the game on radio WOR-AM, the radio station that carried the Rangers' games.


----------



## friend

I just love Roy Wood.
Catchy melodies and what about those great outfits. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I just love Roy Wood.
> Catchy melodies and what about those great outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Evening, Caman. Wasn't Roy Wood with ELO? I recall their hit "Don't Bring Me Down" if this is the case.


----------



## Dr.G.

If the home run by Edgar Renteria turns out to be the winning hit, I wonder who decided to pitch to him rather than walk him and pitch to Rowand? We shall see. Six more outs to go ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

...... three more outs to go ................


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. Wasn't Roy Wood with ELO? I recall their hit "Don't Bring Me Down" if this is the case.


Hi Marc.
Indeed he was. 
Good band too that.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, you got your wish, the Giants prevailed and did it in fine fashion. :clap;


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to admit that I cried when the Giants left New York after the 1957 season ......... I cried when they lost on the last at bat in the 1962 World Series ............ and I cried tonight. Too bad my mom and dad, who brought me up as a Giants fan, were not here to see them win ............ FINALLY!!!! Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, you got your wish, the Giants prevailed and did it in fine fashion. :clap;


Thank you, Don. Yes, they truly did it in "fine fashion". Amazingly, after all of the power hitters they had each time they won the NL Pennant and then lost the World Series since coming to SF, they win it this time on pitching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure how I am going to get to sleep tonight, but I shall try. 

Tomorrow we start a new routine at The Cafe Chez Marc .............. free everything for the rest of your lives. Enjoy.

So, paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. This is one routine I shall not change. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Don't stop believing ......." Black and Orange until I die. Mom, dad, they did it!!!!!!!

YouTube - DON'T STOP BELIEVING -- GIANTS 2010 PLAYOFFS ANTHEM (SONG ONLY)

YouTube - Don't Stop Believing.... GO GIANTS!!!

YouTube - Giants Don't Stop Believing....

YouTube - The SF Giants clinching pitch & crowd reaction.MOV 

Notice all the Rally Rags in the last clip. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night one and all.

YouTube - Giants Dodgers first west coast baseball game 1958

YouTube - The San Francisco Giants


----------



## KC4

*W* O O* T* !!!

They DID it! 


Awesome!


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> *W* O O* T* !!!
> 
> They DID it!
> 
> 
> Awesome!


Amen, Sister Kim. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. So begins your lifetime of free breakfasts/brunches. I have a special buffet on today in celebration of the Giants' victory last night. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that's a Giant breakfast you served up this morning. Be sure to catch the video on SAP this morning of three people playing two instruments, it's quite unique. Also a smile courtesy of man's best friend. Got my internet connection back up about 7:00 p.m. las night so all is a go this morning and I am off to catch up on all the work I couldn't do yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Speaking of catches ................ lest we forget.

YouTube - willie mays famous catch

YouTube - Willie Mays 1954

A member of our faculty took me out to brunch this morning. I forgot we had a bet, made at the onset of the season, as to who would either win the World Series, or go the furthest in the playoffs, should both teams make the playoffs. He bet on the NY Yankees ......... I bet on the Giants. Guess who won???


----------



## overkill

Good morning everyone.

Looks like we have some celebrating to do this morning. Congrats to the Giants on their championship. I thought it would have been a little closer, at least reaching 6 games, but they wanted to close it out fast.


----------



## Rps

Congrats Marc! I know what it's like being a fan of a team which had not won the Championship in awhile. I know what I'm going to do the next time the Leafs win the Stanley Cup ....I'll turn the Nintendo off and go to bed.

Say Marc is this voting day for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrats Marc! I know what it's like being a fan of a team which had not won the Championship in awhile. I know what I'm going to do the next time the Leafs win the Stanley Cup ....I'll turn the Nintendo off and go to bed.
> 
> Say Marc is this voting day for you?


Live and hope, Rp. I was not even born the last time the NY Rangers won the Stanley Cup ....... that is, until the '93-'94 season. Still, I waited 46 years for the Rangers to win, and 56 years for the Giants to win. The NY Knicks won in 1970 and 72, so they are within real memories range.

I was in my first year of university the last time the Leafs won the Cup. So, live and hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yrs, Rp, the first Tuesday in November is the major election day in the US. Voters are deciding which party controls Congress and picking governors in 37states. All 435 seats in the House and 37 in the Senate are being decided. 

I already voted in the State of Georgia via absentee ballot. I have a feeling that both of my candidates shall lose in the Republican rampage that everyone is forecasting. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

*Congratulations to all the Giants fans!*

I was thrilled to see the 2 times I peeked in, the hit that gave them the 3 runs, and the final throw / out that gave them the pennant... I was working and half listening, but when I did go to watch for a bit, those were the parts I saw... I was very happy, I like the young pitcher with the long hair, he throws 'clean' if that is even a term... :lmao:

Yes Marc, Jackie Robinson did indeed play for the Montreal Royals, and there is a cute story that goes along with his being the first black player in the Majors... 
I will share it ... bit risque but just a bit... it was told many years ago as a true story, but who knows... 

Apparently there was a night game and Jackie came up to bat, he ended up with 4 balls one strike, a black lady in the stands kept yelling on every pitch 'hit the ball Jackie, hit the ball... when he didn't, she said disappointed, awww Jackie,... hit the ball... 
He walked on 4 balls and one strike, and the lady stood up and was yelling, 'run Jackie, run.... ' the man next to her told her he didn't have to run as he had 4 balls, whereupon the lady called out as he passed in front of her, .... Walk proud Jackie, walk proud... 

I'm otta here....:lmao:


----------



## Rps

Well Marc, the chatter below doesn't look good for the Dems. I guess that's the price for a Giant's win. I'm thinking that if the Tea Party endorsed candidates get in en mass, the Tea Party might try the 3rd party route in 2012. Either way Sarah will be a Presidential candidate [ or at least VP ] Obama will have to match that with Hilary. Fun to watch, but scary to live beside..........


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> *Congratulations to all the Giants fans!*
> 
> I was thrilled to see the 2 times I peeked in, the hit that gave them the 3 runs, and the final throw / out that gave them the pennant... I was working and half listening, but when I did go to watch for a bit, those were the parts I saw... I was very happy, I like the young pitcher with the long hair, he throws 'clean' if that is even a term... :lmao:
> 
> Yes Marc, Jackie Robinson did indeed play for the Montreal Royals, and there is a cute story that goes along with his being the first black player in the Majors...
> I will share it ... bit risque but just a bit... it was told many years ago as a true story, but who knows...
> 
> Apparently there was a night game and Jackie came up to bat, he ended up with 4 balls one strike, a black lady in the stands kept yelling on every pitch 'hit the ball Jackie, hit the ball... when he didn't, she said disappointed, awww Jackie,... hit the ball...
> He walked on 4 balls and one strike, and the lady stood up and was yelling, 'run Jackie, run.... ' the man next to her told her he didn't have to run as he had 4 balls, whereupon the lady called out as he passed in front of her, .... Walk proud Jackie, walk proud...
> 
> I'm otta here....:lmao:


Thanks, Leslie. I had not heard that story before. I did hear Robinson speak highly of the fans in Montreal. After he helped them to win some championship, fans chased him from the clubhouse wanting to carry him on their shoulders. He later said that this was the first time he experienced a black person being chased by whites out of love and respect rather than hate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well Marc, the chatter below doesn't look good for the Dems. I guess that's the price for a Giant's win. I'm thinking that if the Tea Party endorsed candidates get in en mass, the Tea Party might try the 3rd party route in 2012. Either way Sarah will be a Presidential candidate [ or at least VP ] Obama will have to match that with Hilary. Fun to watch, but scary to live beside..........


I think that the Tea Party will sit with the Republicans, but will be a force to reckon with in terms of their agenda. Actually, if things swing to a Republican controlled Congress, it will be interesting to see what happens in 2012. I think that the average American will again realize what the Republicans did for the average American under 8 years of Bush. and vote to keep Obama in for another four year term. In 2012, I see Mitt Romney and Pawlenty as the pres/vp candidates for the Republican Party, with Obama and Biden for the Dems. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

That's interesting Marc. I don't think Obama would be wise to hold onto Bidden, Bidden is not an asset when you party is under siege. Romney appears to be to ethical a candidate to side with the Tea Party who will enforce their will on the GOP. I'd be looking at a short-term-gov from the Golden State to be the VP. I think you have been here long enough to know the Liberal election method .... run the country like it is a divine right and when the wheels fall off, let the Cons take over to try to fix it .... never works as the electorate has a very short memory ... the Cons inherit the problems and [ as in Obama's case ] the fault. Next election in comes the Libs. I see little difference below. In fact, I think the American people are so bombarded with "newsfotainment" that they have lost the act of reason. If Bush were running in 2012 you bet he'd get back in. Scary, very scary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That's interesting Marc. I don't think Obama would be wise to hold onto Bidden, Bidden is not an asset when you party is under siege. Romney appears to be to ethical a candidate to side with the Tea Party who will enforce their will on the GOP. I'd be looking at a short-term-gov from the Golden State to be the VP. I think you have been here long enough to know the Liberal election method .... run the country like it is a divine right and when the wheels fall off, let the Cons take over to try to fix it .... never works as the electorate has a very short memory ... the Cons inherit the problems and [ as in Obama's case ] the fault. Next election in comes the Libs. I see little difference below. In fact, I think the American people are so bombarded with "newsfotainment" that they have lost the act of reason. If Bush were running in 2012 you bet he'd get back in. Scary, very scary.


The only way that H.Clinton could become the new VP would be if Biden said he wanted to be the new Sec. of State. Still, stranger things have happened in the US presidential elections. I was born less than a month before "Dewey Defeats Truman". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. No need to stay up late to see a ball game ......... or to watch the election results. All the Democrats I voted for in the State of Georgia lost big time. Still, none of these candidates were expected to win ........... but neither were the Giants. Won $75 in ProLine bets on the Giants. Donated $50 of it to ehMax's Team ehMac Prostate Cancer Fund, and the other $25 to a local food bank that was running short of cash to buy fresh veggies. 

So, sleep well, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well and coping with work and school. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

It's been a productive day with the internet back at full speed and it has allowed me to gain some ground.

It is nearing the time we hear from Camán, so hope he brings more good news in his life.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> It is nearing the time we hear from Camán, so hope he brings more good news in his life.


Good late-late evening all. 
If anyone are still up. 
Late arrival me tonight. 

I've enrolled at the college today, 
which feels a wee bit weird at the age of 51. 
But and auld geezer got to do what an auld geezer got to do. 
No school, no dough.
Got going with the book again and are at planing for my forth
coming show that I will get on the road next year. 
If anyone want to help me to find contact I'll be as happy as Larry.

Thing are a bit difficult at home. Anna is freaking about the carbon monoxide
and have put down a deposit on an apartment nearby, incase the landlord
doesn't start fixing the problems with the back boiler straight away.
If she does move I don't know what to do, since the apartment can only hold 
half of the family and I would need to rent one too. They will not be next to
each other either. She is also freaking out over the impact that us moving into 
the house have had on her life, but that was to be expected, or so I thought.
You can't have a quite totally organized house with 13 people right from 
the start. What did she expect? The Partridge family galore.
..............
_'Ilm 16 / November 2

Verily I say, this is the Day in which mankind can behold the Face, and hear 
the Voice, of the Promised One. The Call of God hath been raised, and the 
light of His countenance hath been lifted up upon men. It behoveth every 
man to blot out the trace of every idle word from the tablet of his heart, 
and to gaze, with an open and unbiased mind, on the signs of His Revelation, 
the proofs of His Mission, and the tokens of His glory.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> *Congratulations to all the Giants fans!*


Indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck on your new academic venture, Caman. What sort of program have you enrolled in for this semester? Good luck as well on your apartment/CO2 situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another free breakfast shall await you when you rise to face the new day ........ our first OtHD of Nov.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning and have a wonderful day


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Good morning and have a wonderful day


Afternoon, Cw, and same to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I thought that you and Don might be interested in this news item. Sad, since he was a great manager.

"Former Tigers great Sparky Anderson has been place into hospice care as the 26-year managing vet is suffering from complications related to dementia, as the Detroit News reports.

Anderson led the Reds to the 1975-76 World Series with nine years in Cincinnati before serving from 1979-95 in Detroit and capturing the 1984 World Series title. The Hall of Famer has 2,194 wins overall, ranking him sixth on the all-time list."


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that's so sad to hear about Sparky. He had a great impact on baseball and was a fine manager. Sadly, dementia is becoming almost epidemic and touches far too many families. Ann worked with those patients for many long years of her career and her own mother contracted it at 55. Hopefully one day a cure will be found.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, Don, Caman, CW and all:

Yes Marc I saw that in the Windsor Star. Sad isn't it. That is the last way I thought he would go it is such a heart wrenching disease for all concerned.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that's so sad to hear about Sparky. He had a great impact on baseball and was a fine manager. Sadly, dementia is becoming almost epidemic and touches far too many families. Ann worked with those patients for many long years of her career and her own mother contracted it at 55. Hopefully one day a cure will be found.


Afternoon, Don. Yes, he was one of the great managers of our time. Two of my best friends had their moms die of Alzheimers. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, Don, Caman, CW and all:
> 
> Yes Marc I saw that in the Windsor Star. Sad isn't it. That is the last way I thought he would go it is such a heart wrenching disease for all concerned.


Sad, but very true, Rp.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, CW and all. 

I am thinking of three options for my College adventure; 
1. sSmething that will give me a boost to my writing, 
i.e. studying literature, philosophy and some phycology.
2. Taking a degree in phycology, in order to work part-time in that field. 
3. Taking courses in web design and some graphic design.
I don't know which to choose yet.

The landlord was here this morning with the lad from the company that will do
the work on the heating system, and she decided to go ahead and fix the problem
if we agreed to stay and rent for another year. I agreed to that, so now I hope all
will be fine here, since I have really star taking care of the kid issue of settling
them in and making a kind and calm environment at home. I'm working with Anna's 
lot as well and am making progress there too. I have suggested that Anna spends
a few days at a friends house to be able to relax and then come home to a nice
warm (in more then one way) house when they are finished next week.
..............
_'Ilm 17 / November 3

THE angels and the spirits, arrayed rank upon rank, descend, by the leave of God, 
upon this Gate and circle round this Focal Point in a far-stretching line. Greet them 
with salutations, O Qurratu’l-‘Ayn, for the dawn hath indeed broken; then proclaim 
unto the concourse of the faithful: ‘Is not the rising of the Morn, foreshadowed in the 
Mother Book, to be near at hand?

O Qurratu’l-‘Ayn! Turn Thou eagerly unto God in Thy Cause, for the peoples of the 
world have risen in iniquity, and but for the outpouring of the grace of God and Thy 
mercy unto them, no one could purge even a single soul for evermore. 
O Qurratu’l-‘Ayn! The life to come is indeed far more advantageous unto Thee and 
unto such as follow Thy Cause than this earthly life and its pleasures. This is what 
hath been foreordained according to the dispensations of Providence…

O Qurratu’l-‘Ayn! Say: Verily I am the ‘Gate of God’ and I give you to drink, by the 
leave of God, the sovereign Truth, of the crystal-pure waters of His Revelation which 
are gushing out from the incorruptible Fountain situate upon the Holy Mount. And 
those who earnestly strive after the One True God, let them then strive to attain this 
Gate. Verily God is potent over all things…

O peoples of the earth! Give ear unto God’s holy Voice proclaimed by this Arabian 
Youth Whom the Almighty hath graciously chosen for His Own Self. He is indeed 
none other than the True One, Whom God hath entrusted with this Mission from 
the midst of the Burning Bush. 
O Qurratu’l-‘Ayn! Unravel what Thou pleasest from the secrets of the All-Glorious, 
for the ocean is surging high at the behest of the incomparable Lord. 
The Báb_

Táhirih or Qurratu’l-‘Ayn


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Your course choices sound interesting -- I personally love American literature, certain fields in philosophy (e.g., existentialism and the American transcendentalism of Thoreau and Emerson) and educational psychology pertaining to learning. So, I wish you well in your pursuit of knowledge and employment. Good luck as well with the apartment and Anna.


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> I am thinking of three options for my College adventure;
> 1. sSmething that will give me a boost to my writing,
> i.e. studying literature, philosophy and some phycology.
> 2. Taking a degree in phycology, in order to work part-time in that field.
> 3. Taking courses in web design and some graphic design.
> I don't know which to choose yet.


Those are quite divergent options, Camán. Have you done any aptitude testing or talked to a career counsellor about where your talents might best be applied? What is your goal in all this? I hope you've discussed with Anna and the children how your goals will intermesh with their goals for the near and far future. These things need to be a family decision so that everyone is working together and not at cross purposes, or feeling resentful.

(I'm assuming you mean 'psychology'.)

---

Good morning, everyone, from the left coast, land of whacky politics. Just waiting to see what Gordo's big announcement is at 11:30. Should be fun. (My hope is he's going to reveal he's actually Batman, but it'll probably be something more mundane about the HST.)


----------



## Rps

Caman, Elaine has some good points. I have done some career counselling and career path strategies in my time and when you head back to schooling as an adult it is a family experience and should be a family decision.

Also, your interests are too divergent, I would go to their career shop and take some of the interest and skill tests to mesh your interests with their programme. If you are looking at getting a career out of this the minimum should be a three year course. Psychology, at least in Canada, would only be viable if you have a Masters. However you have many talents and these talents are your strengths .... and that is where I would look if I were you.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Those are quite divergent options, Camán. Have you done any aptitude testing or talked to a career counsellor about where your talents might best be applied? What is your goal in all this? I hope you've discussed with Anna and the children how your goals will intermesh with their goals for the near and far future. These things need to be a family decision so that everyone is working together and not at cross purposes, or feeling resentful.
> 
> (I'm assuming you mean 'psychology'.)
> 
> ---
> 
> Good morning, everyone, from the left coast, land of whacky politics. Just waiting to see what Gordo's big announcement is at 11:30. Should be fun. (My hope is he's going to reveal he's actually Batman, but it'll probably be something more mundane about the HST.)


"B.C. Premier Gordon Campbell is stepping down and has asked his party to hold a leadership convention. 

The premier's leadership of the B.C. Liberal Party had been under attack since his introduction of the HST and there were rumours he had lost the support of a significant portion of his cabinet in recent weeks."

Read more: CBC News - British Columbia - B.C. Premier Gordon Campbell steps down

"After considerable soul searching and discussion with my family I have decided to reveal my true identity .............." Why did he stop there???


----------



## friend

Rp and Elaine.

I worked in mental care for over 6 years when I was in Sweden back in
the late 80th and early 90-th and it's a matter of finding a line of work
where I can use my education and experience in theatre and music as
well as me being a drama pedagog, if i want to pursue that carrier.
I don't have the time to become a psychologist, nor do I think I would like to.
(yes, you are right I misspelled psychology. I can't spell in any language)

As for the literature studies; I had my own theatre company and I am 
thinking about giving it another go if I can see that it will indeed bring
in some money together with my music. Studying literature, philosophy
and psychology will get me more inspiration and a few more "tools" to
work with writing and building a multi-media show. 
And for web design, I did a course in web design 4 years ago and with 
some up to date and deepening knowledge I would be able to put it to 
good use if I want to pursue that line of work.

The thing is that Försäkringskassan, a Swedish Government body, recommended 
me to start studying so that I could keep the contributions that they payed me in
Sweden. (which is not social welfare, I might add) And since I have a full disability
pension I'm not required to get a full time job, just to try to get back to working max.
part-time if I can and only if my doctors agree that I should start working more frequently.
Studying makes me able to dare to pursue my music carrier without having to worry
about money, and they are OK with that too. I don't think I need my families approval
to being able to put food on the table, meanwhile having a chance of making it big with 
my music. Although, that approval I already have. They all love my music and are cheering 
me on in my pursue of success.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds as if you have had an eclectic background of experiences, Caman. Good luck on your new ventures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good night Marc. 
Give Ann my best.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## KC4

Hello all - Long couple of days for me, including a road trip to Lacombe and back and classes.

Yawn.

I'll have to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a few meetings this morning, so I shall have a nice buffet-style breakfast ready for you when you rise to face the new day. Still dark outside, so no need to rush. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up SAP for the day and the "Quickies" may give folks a smile today. I particularly liked the cartoon about the empathetic doctor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP after my meetings. Later, alligator.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the buffet breakfast Marc - hope the meeting goes well today. Your family must be getting close to welcoming a new member(s) within your home. I'm guessing everyone is getting excited about that. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. 

Caman - Good luck with choosing a study path. I know the feeling of being interested in learning different and more things than I can possibly manage at once. It is hard to pick just one at a time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, my meetings were very productive.

The foster parenting process has hit a snag. I can't get anyone from the State of New York to sign off that from the day of my birth, until the day I moved to the State of Georgia, I was not involved in any child related offenses. Georgia has signed off, the RCMP has signed off, even Interpol and the FBI have signed off ................. but NYState is still sitting on the piece of paper saying that I am clear of any offenses. Problem is that from the time I was born until I left for Georgia, computer databases were either non-existent or the old IBM data tapes. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

That's a shame, Marc, but at the same time, it's good to know that the process is so thorough to ensure the well-being of the children.

But I am sure in time someone from NY will come through.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That's a shame, Marc, but at the same time, it's good to know that the process is so thorough to ensure the well-being of the children.
> 
> But I am sure in time someone from NY will come through.


True. We were thinking that it would all take place around Remembrance Day. Now, we shall see.

Making some herbal tea ............ Sonal Special Deluxe ............ care for some?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> True. We were thinking that it would all take place around Remembrance Day. Now, we shall see.
> 
> Making some herbal tea ............ Sonal Special Deluxe ............ care for some?


Maybe in time for Hanukkah? 

Would love some tea. I've just spent an hour, 7 minutes and 52 seconds attempting to sort out some billing confusion with Enbridge gas.... and now a supervisor has to call me back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Maybe in time for Hanukkah?
> 
> Would love some tea. I've just spent an hour, 7 minutes and 52 seconds attempting to sort out some billing confusion with Enbridge gas.... and now a supervisor has to call me back.


Sounds good, Sonal. I shall make a fresh pot of SS Tea.

Not sure when this process will be finalized, but I do understand why they are being cautious. I have an FBI record, but that was an investigation by them into my application for a Conscientious Objector draft status back in 1970. I was drafted but never called since I obtain that CO status, which meant I would have been sent over to Vietnam in a non-combatant role, suce as a front-line para-medic. This was while I was still living in NY State, which is why I think that there is a delay. However, the FBI cleared me of having any charges brought against me, since all they were doing were background checks into the honest of my claiming to be a pacifist. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds good, Sonal. I shall make a fresh pot of SS Tea.
> 
> Not sure when this process will be finalized, but I do understand why they are being cautious. I have an FBI record, but that was an investigation by them into my application for a Conscientious Objector draft status back in 1970. I was drafted but never called since I obtain that CO status, which meant I would have been sent over to Vietnam in a non-combatant role, suce as a front-line para-medic. This was while I was still living in NY State, which is why I think that there is a delay. However, the FBI cleared me of having any charges brought against me, since all they were doing were background checks into the honest of my claiming to be a pacifist. We shall see.


Sorry to hear about that good foster care parents are very few and far between. The world needs every one they can find.



Sonal said:


> Would love some tea. I've just spent an hour, 7 minutes and 52 seconds attempting to sort out some billing confusion with Enbridge gas.... and now a supervisor has to call me back.


We went through that here. Took three months to get a simple meter mis-guestimation cleared up. Good luck.


----------



## Sonal

eMacMan said:


> We went through that here. Took three months to get a simple meter mis-guestimation cleared up. Good luck.


Sounds about standard for Enbridge.  

I did get part of the problem sorted, but I'm still trying to figure out why I need to pay for a gas account that I was not using and did not put into my name. 

Previous tenant (who did a midnight move in 2008) must have put it into my name, but he a) used my personal name and not the company name, b) used the building address and not the company address (and therefore I never got the bills), and c) the unit has been under renovation with the gas disconnected inside and there's no usage on the account.... so why do I owe Enbridge money?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sorry to hear about that good foster care parents are very few and far between. The world needs every one they can find." Very true, eMM. There are over 600 children in need of foster care in the St.John's area at this moment. We shall see.

How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. More early morning meetings on campus tomorrow. Guess being a teleprofessor has spoiled me, but it is good to go to Memorial to talk with other profs. I hope to be up early enough to have our first TGIF Breakfast of November ready for each of you. We shall see. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope that this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Kim, Sonal, Bob and all. 

Marc: That will be taken care of soon, I'm sure.
Good luck buddy. Don't worry about it. 

Fixing this and that at home.
We have all changed rooms and it is after 4 days coming back to order.
Me and Anna ended up with the room with the terrace. 
It's there I will meet the next spring, with a good book and a cup of coffee. 

Anna and I have gotten a bit on the way to fix up a working relationship.
It is much harder then I ever imagine, but it will be worth it I'm sure. :clap:
When you are young you just trotter on with no worries what so ever, 
because you feel that you have all the time in the world. 
And when you get really old, you probably think that if it goes wrong 
you will be to old to remember it anyway. 
As the lyrics to The Hollies He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother sez:
So on we go. 
(going to play it at the Bahái centre on Sunday, by the way)




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





....................
_'Ilm 17 / November 4

In this station the truth of the unity of God and of the signs of His sanctity is established. Thou shalt indeed see them all rising above the bosom of God’s 
might and embraced in the arms of His mercy; nor can any distinction be made between His bosom and His arms. To speak of change or transformation in this 
plane would be sheer blasphemy and utter impiety, for this is the station wherein 
the light of divine unity shineth forth, and the truth of His oneness is expressed, 
and the splendours of the everlasting Morn are reflected in lofty and faithful mirrors. 
By God! Were I to reveal the full measure of that which He hath ordained for this station, the souls of men would depart from their bodies, the inner realities of all 
things would be shaken in their foundations, they that dwell within the realms of 
creation would be dumbfounded, and those who move in the lands of allusion 
would fade into utter nothingness.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> "Sorry to hear about that good foster care parents are very few and far between. The world needs every one they can find." Very true, eMM. There are over 600 children in need of foster care in the St.John's area at this moment. We shall see.
> 
> How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


Not as well as I'd like but better than expected. Thanks for asking. A winter road trip is coming up, not my favourite time to travel.


----------



## SINC

Well, once again my internet connection is gone. This time Telus cannot zap it. The modem itself has failed and has likely been the source of my troubles for the past week. I can pick up a new one tomorrow morning at the Telus store in the local mall. Until then, I rely on my cell modem which has saved my bacon time after time.


----------



## friend

Had to lend my charger to the kids using the Macbook,
since that one gave up. No power left in my battery, so good night.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Anna and I have gotten a bit on the way to fix up a working relationship.
It is much harder then I ever imagine, but it will be worth it I'm sure." So very true, Caman. Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not as well as I'd like but better than expected. Thanks for asking. A winter road trip is coming up, not my favourite time to travel.


Sorry to hear this, but you are with family here in The Shang. Come over and have some free tea or coffee over at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all, I shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast waiting for you, hot and fresh, when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Wow, 46 minutes this morning to accomplish what I normally do in five minutes. The cell modem is crawling this morning. At any rate, an interesting "rest of the story" on SAP today and a great video of James Cagney and Bob Hope "hoofin' it". Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good DAY Shang Gang,

Thanks for breakfast Marc. I am sorry to hear of the delay in the foster parent process, but that is all it will be, a delay. I hope to hear some great news soon about a new addition to the family. 

Don - sorry to hear about your modem problem. When these modems start acting up - I just get them replaced - I don't bother trying to fix them. Hope your communications system is back up to full speed in no time. I've already checked out SAP - It's great again today. I love Bob Hope. One of my favorites. 

Bob - I don't like winter road trips either. Hopefully your trip is not through the mountain passes. Ugh. 

Some good news for me - I finally, FINALLY (after many months) obtained approval from the condo board to proceed with the renovations I've proposed. After this project is completed, I will be filing complaints (and suggestions for massive improvement) to their Renovation approval process. What a shockingly unprofessional mess it is in now.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Wet here today ..... it really helps racking leaves doesn't it when they are soaked to the bone.....

Kim, is the reno glitch due to the "standard unit" clause? That can be a problem with condos.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Some good news for me - I finally, FINALLY (after many months) obtained approval from the condo board to proceed with the renovations I've proposed. After this project is completed, I will be filing complaints (and suggestions for massive improvement) to their Renovation approval process. What a shockingly unprofessional mess it is in now. " Kudos, Kim. What sorts of renos are you undertaking?

Our renos are finally complete. From this ........... to this ................ in only 4 months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Wet here today ..... it really helps racking leaves doesn't it when they are soaked to the bone.....
> 
> Kim, is the reno glitch due to the "standard unit" clause? That can be a problem with condos.


I like it when the wind blows the leaves into one corner of the garden, and then I rake some for compost and use the lawn mower to chop the rest up for mulch. Of course, it MUST be dry leaves.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All,
I see you are all up and busy this morning... 
Marc, it is hard to believe the hold up after your interviews and renos and such, you would have thought they would have checked into your background before the renos to make certain you were F.C parent material... however i am sure it is a minor technicality and you will be welcoming someone soon into your heart and home... they should make prospective parents go through the same hoops, there might not be so many abandoned children if they did...  I agree with Kim, won't be long now... 

Don I hope you are up and running shortly, it is lucky for us the backup is so reliable! :clap:

Bob,a winter road trip is not a problem as long as there is no snow, but this is an unpredictable time of year and I don't envy you ... I have done a few of them over the years, luckily I was near motels when storms erupted along the way ... 
Are you headed east or west? when do you take off?
Good luck and keep and extra blanket in the trunk.... 

Caman, all things do work out in the end as long as you work at it, just don't stop talking, and don't be afraid , either of you to express how things make you feel when they go 'wonkie' ... you cannot fix what you don't know about... and too many of us don't explain how certain actions make us feel... good or bad... 
It will come right in the end... 

Well it is also a busy day for me, a meeting at noon, and getting a delivery done later... 
it never ends , but I am grateful I am able... 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all: Wet here today ..... it really helps racking leaves doesn't it when they are soaked to the bone.....
> 
> Kim, is the reno glitch due to the "standard unit" clause? That can be a problem with condos.


The "Standard Unit" hangup was only one of the many snags in this velcro covered process. The main underlying problem was that the Condo Board recently replaced the building management company and the previous "Rules and Guidelines" were under redevelopment. So I was in a no-rule zone. One would think that would make it easier, but it made it substantially more difficult. Everything about anything was open for scrutiny, question and objection. The new management company seems to be horribly inexperienced with the business of renovations and the concept of "reasonable". 

Some gems from the Management company I was faced with addressing (with a straight face):



> "How will you ensure the safety of the other residents in the common areas of the building?"


Umm, OK, I guess, Franco the chain saw juggler will have to refrain from performing in the hallways. Sigh. I was so looking forward to that.



> "How will we control demolition and construction noise to avoid complaints from neighboring units? "


(Keeping in mind what we submitted as a renovation plan is basically gutting the old interior and redoing it)

Ah, Yes, we wanted to use the paint cannon for cost saving purposes, but we will now spend the extra money on brushes and rollers. (Sigh.) Oh, and we will only use the soft rubber jack hammer to remove the old tile from the floor now. I guess the dynamite is out too. Our contractors will softly massage the old cabinetry and fixtures out. 



> "What route will your contractors use to access the unit on a daily basis?"


Well, I thought they would come in either the front or back door, sign in, walk to the elevator and ride it up to the 14th floor and then walk the 35 feet straight ahead to the unit. Other than using the stairs, or scaling up the outside of the building, is there another route? Spiderman was unavailable as a sub contractor, but he may be willing to keep the residents safe in the hallways. But I think there has to be an emergency situation before he will come. So, do you want me to use Franco in the common areas or not? Please advise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. 

"Morning All,
I see you are all up and busy this morning... 
Marc, it is hard to believe the hold up after your interviews and renos and such, you would have thought they would have checked into your background before the renos to make certain you were F.C parent material... however i am sure it is a minor technicality and you will be welcoming someone soon into your heart and home... they should make prospective parents go through the same hoops, there might not be so many abandoned children if they did..." 

They feel that having a blank of 24 years is too much for them to ignore. Still, I was certified as a teacher in the State of New York and the City of New York, and have three university degrees from State of New York University colleges, NONE of which would have been given to me had I had a child/sex related crime. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> " Kudos, Kim. What sorts of renos are you undertaking?
> 
> Our renos are finally complete. From this ........... to this ................ in only 4 months.


Oh WOW WOW WOW! What a fantastic job! It looks beautiful! Love the stove!

I hope our renovations turn out as nicely as yours have.

We are completely gutting and replacing almost everything in the condo from the ceiling to the flooring. Some of the non weight-bearing walls will be removed to open up the small unit as much as possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh WOW WOW WOW! What a fantastic job! It looks beautiful! Love the stove!
> 
> I hope our renovations turn out as nicely as yours have.


Thank you, Kim. The stove top is a gas range, which Deborah loves. We have a regular electric oven with a convection feature, which only she is able to operate, and a new microwave. If I was going to retire in a couple of years, we would not have spent this much on the kitchen. Now, with a 3-5 year work period ahead of me, I am able to pay off the mortgage, the lines of credit, the car loan and still have money to put away in my RRSP. When I retire, I want it to be debt free. We shall see.

Good luck with your renos. Sorry to hear of all of the regulations and hoops you have to abide by and jump through.


----------



## eMacMan

Lovely job on the reno. Love the cabinetry work.


----------



## Sonal

Beautiful job on the renovations Marc!

Kim--I feel for you with all the regulations hassle. While I haven't had to deal with a condo board, I have had to cope with neighbours, tenants, and the City.... either way, people who like to create hoops to jump through, many of which are not reasonable or relevant.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Lovely job on the reno. Love the cabinetry work.


Thank you. I wanted something basic, but my wife wanted solid cherry wood. I almost died at the cost, but our real estate agent dropped in for a visit to see what we had done to the place since he helped us buy it 14 years ago and told us he could easily get us $500,000 cash for the house if we were willing to move out by Jan.1st. Oil industry execs and engineers are coming in from Alberta with cash in hand and want homes that are conveniently located/3500 square feet or more of living/storage space/no major landscaping needed and are under $600,000. I was floored, but we are NOT moving now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Beautiful job on the renovations Marc!
> 
> Kim--I feel for you with all the regulations hassle. While I haven't had to deal with a condo board, I have had to cope with neighbours, tenants, and the City.... either way, people who like to create hoops to jump through, many of which are not reasonable or relevant.


Thank you, Sonal. A great deal of Sonal Special was made during these four months of reno hell. Still, now we have a new kitchen, new basement, two new bathrooms, a new bedroom for Stephen and a new room for the foster child. Even the doxies got something -- more room in the sun on the back deck and a barricade fence all around the back garden. 

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck with your renos. Sorry to hear of all of the regulations and hoops you have to abide by and jump through.





Sonal said:


> Kim--I feel for you with all the regulations hassle. While I haven't had to deal with a condo board, I have had to cope with neighbours, tenants, and the City.... either way, people who like to create hoops to jump through, many of which are not reasonable or relevant.


Thanks Marc and Sonal,

Yep, that's exactly what it felt like - jumping through created hoops and removing barricade after barricade that was placed in front of me. 

Obviously, I must have passed...they've finally stopped creating more hoops and barricades. (Of course I wanted to reply to them sarcastically like I quipped above, but I did not as it would not serve my ultimate interest in getting it approved as quickly as possible) My General contractor was ready to bail on me - he has never seen anything quite like the Management company/Condo Board that I have had to deal with (and he has been doing these kinds of renos for 30+ years) He is still leery of working on the building (because his final work is still subject to Condo Board approval) but he'd have to break a contract with me to bail, and I don't think he's prepared to do that... yet.

I would think it would be in the Condo Association's best interest to enable, expedite and assist in the upgrade of individual units. It increases the value of the entire building.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I thought that dealing with St.John's City Hall for a permit was difficult, but your Condo Board sounds draconian. Luckily, our City Hall permit only cost a couple of hundred dollars and that was that since we decided not to do anything structural with load bearing walls or change the footprints of the house.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Yep, that's exactly what it felt like - jumping through created hoops and removing barricade after barricade that was placed in front of me.


I feel for you, Kim. One of my current reno projects has been nothing but hoops and barricades for well over a year now. We keep making progress, and then keep getting stuff thrown at us. It's frustrating. Some of these things are necessary and understandable, but others are sheer stupidity with no apparent rationale besides "let's make things difficult."

Still, I'm glad you are at a point where you can actually begin the work. Post pictures when you're done!


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Diwali, Sonal. May we all celebrate the victory of good over evil with the lights that illuminate our homes and hearts, and that this simple truth finds enlightenment to help us share this joy and hope. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

WOW! MArc! how beautiful is that kitchen!! Sure does look great, I have to side with Deborah as Cherry is my favourite wood too... not too dark and not too light... warm and inviting... looks wonderful! 
Convection isn't much different than electric , just cooks more quickly and more evenly, if you want to cook it the same length of time you drop the temp, if you want to cook at the same temp, drop the time, (this is what i do, it is the easiest) 

Sure is beautiful, and what is the 25 year gap thing all about?? Isn't no news good news anymore?? gosh, you are all in hoop jumping mode this week... 
good luck to all of you... don't ask how high, just jump, sometimes that is the only way to get through these 'rules' that someone has dreamed up to make life more difficult... XX)

Sun is out wind is up and it isn't too cold, 17 here... nearly 4 pm...
Take care and have a great weekend, I will pop in when I can... 

Oh, BTW, my sound is gone on my itunes... it was fine this morning, I have tried everything suggested on the help menu and will call Apple if I have to, but does anyone here have a possible solution ??


----------



## SINC

Leslie, try system prefs>sound>sound effects and see if the "mute button" has somehow been activated. If it has, just uncheck it.

It also could be as simple as the volume slider in the upper left of your iTunes window has been adjusted to zero. Drag it to the right.


----------



## Dr.G.

"WOW! MArc! how beautiful is that kitchen!! Sure does look great, I have to side with Deborah as Cherry is my favourite wood too... not too dark and not too light... warm and inviting... looks wonderful! 
Convection isn't much different than electric , just cooks more quickly and more evenly, if you want to cook it the same length of time you drop the temp, if you want to cook at the same temp, drop the time, (this is what i do, it is the easiest)" Thanks, Leslie, but I take no credit for the kitchen. Deborah picked out everything. I shall be paying for it, but she did the selection of each item.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, try system prefs>sound>sound effects and see if the "mute button" has somehow been activated. If it has, just uncheck it.
> 
> It also could be as simple as the volume slider in the upper left of your iTunes window has been adjusted to zero. Drag it to the right.


Thanks Don, it was a good call, the only thing that is strange is when I use the key to up the volume nothing happens, if I use it to lower the sound I cannot raise it, and it just disappears to mute...  

Strange, perhaps it is broken??


----------



## SINC

Next step is to repair permissions.

Go to Macintosh HD>Applications>Utilities>Disk Utility> select the Mac HD and then click "Repair Permissions". Hopefully that will fix it for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunrise and 10C temps will have me working out in the garden for most of the day, so I shall have a buffet-style breakfast waiting for you when you rise to enjoy this fine Saturday. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. What a pleasure to have the internet back full steam this morning. turns out it was not my modem, although a brand new one can't hurt.  They had to do a software reinstall at the Telus end to get me going. One tends to take one's access for granted and not appreciate it until you lose it.

SAP only took a minute and forty seconds to load this morning compared to three quarters of an hour yesterday. We lead today with, "Maybe it's time to retire" and a fine Rp-like tale about squirrels in church.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Had a real chuckle re the retirement picture. Guess I have a few more years left. As for the "Final Three - Amazing Math Card Trick", I have to find a deck of cards to try this out. It's amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

WOW!!!!! Don, that card trick worked twice for me. Not sure why, but it is amazing.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, I too tried it and it worked every time. I just can't understand how though. I hope someone can explain the math involved here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, I too tried it and it worked every time. I just can't understand how though. I hope someone can explain the math involved here.


Showed this to my wife. When I told her where I got this trick, she said that you were a sorcerer and that I was your apprentice ..... and that SAP is the devil's workshop.


----------



## SINC

Deborah's got a devil of an attitude there Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Deborah's got a devil of an attitude there Marc.


Yes, but she has reported SAP to the CRTC ........... and brought in a local priest to try and exorcise me .................. this from the woman I love who said that I needed more exercise to lose weight.  We shall have to stand united on this, Don.


----------



## macdoodle

:lmao: you two are too funny... 
Great stuff this morning Don, and I liked the driftwood horses... 

Too bad about the man losing his money, I didn't know there was a limit, why wouldn't he just deposit it to his bank account? He could do that before he left Canada couldn't he?
And why all the secrecy ? Are they not allowed to win money here and keep it?

As for my sound problem, the key on the board still does not work to raise the volume, could I have broken it? I don't use it that much .... hmmm... I did all the things you suggested Don, and turned it off for a good night's sleep, but still out of commission this morning... 

Well I am off to get some work done, will drop in later... and thanks for the great breakfast Marc, those scrambled eggs with green peppers, onion and cheddar were perfect... 

Have a good day all...


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, I too tried it and it worked every time. I just can't understand how though. I hope someone can explain the math involved here.


When you count out the piles 10 cards, then 15, then 15, and then move them over, it looks like you're allowing the other person to cut randomly, but the way the piles are moved over, you're not really.

Then you place the first of the three cards on the top of the first 10 (which makes it card #11), then you allow the person to cut the second pile (15 cards) and put those on top of the first card, then you put the second card on the TOP of the second pile and then move that pile over to the top of number 11, so the second card is always in the same spot, even though it looks like you've let them cut the deck, but actually you've just moved those cards over in two piles.

It's fairly straightforward.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Well I am off to get some work done, will drop in later... and thanks for the great breakfast Marc, those scrambled eggs with green peppers, onion and cheddar were perfect... 

Have a good day all... " Afternoon, Leslie. Luckily, you did not order green eggs and ham ......... Sam I am.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want that extra hour of sleep that the doxies will deny me tomorrow morning. We shall see. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east ....... problem is, it is only 7AM. Such is Life on day one of Daylight Saving Time.

Still, I shall have a Sunday Brunch worthy of this day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry to disappoint, but Daylight Savings Time ended early this morning. We are now OFF DST and ON standard time until April.

A story that will interest you this morning on SAP is headed, "Doggone Brilliant Dachshund". Now, it's back to work for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sorry to disappoint, but Daylight Savings Time ended early this morning. We are now OFF DST and ON standard time until April.
> 
> A story that will interest you this morning on SAP is headed, "Doggone Brilliant Dachshund". Now, it's back to work for me.


Well, we here in NL are on Double Daylight Saving Time (no "s" in Saving). It is now almost 11AM and the sun is high overhead. Strange days are in store for us.

Saw that doxie story before, but it still makes me chuckle. Love the pics of the old western stars, especially Hoppy. Watched him when I was a kid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange, but it is now 12:12PM here in St.John's, and my ehMacLand time shows up as 1:12PM on the posting. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed the usual 4PM High Tea. It was such a nice day that most of it was spent outside working in the garden. Now, with the sun setting, it is time for a spot of tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

Well, it's 3:20 here, so I'll have some Earl Grey if you have any.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, it's 3:20 here, so I'll have some Earl Grey if you have any.


Yes, Rp, we have plenty of Earl Grey. 4:51PM here so we are in sync.


----------



## SINC

Just awaiting the kick-off in the Montreal/Toronto CFL game in 35 minutes.


----------



## Rps

How's your day. It sounds quiet. Went out for a small walk and picked up some stuff for dinner, so I guess I'm not much better.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, so am I, wouldn't be surprised if the Argos win this one. If I was the Al's coach AC wouldn't touch the ball once. If he gets hurt I think their done. The best game will be TiCats and Argos. That will be a battle. As for the West....... well is there any doubt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> How's your day. It sounds quiet. Went out for a small walk and picked up some stuff for dinner, so I guess I'm not much better.


It was so nice today that most of my day was spent outside. I can't get used to it being so dark at only 5:10PM. Still, I say that every year. It's when the sun starts setting at 4PM or so that I truly long for sunshine. However, today was a grand day from start to finish.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, so am I, wouldn't be surprised if the Argos win this one. If I was the Al's coach AC wouldn't touch the ball once. If he gets hurt I think their done. The best game will be TiCats and Argos. That will be a battle. As for the West....... well is there any doubt.


I agree that the Argos have a good chance to win this one, although yesterday both Hamilton and the Riders kept their main QB in the game to the bitter end, a surprise to many.

I think the riders can handle BC in Regina without too much problem. As for the Stamps, they are tough, but have been known to come unravelled in key games and the west final is key.

'Course I have no bias at all. 

As a mutual friend often states, "we shall see".


----------



## Rps

Yeah Don history has shown they can win, but I think its the Rider"s year this year .... sitting in the bush. As for the East, I really think you've got to watch the TiCats.....they would scare the devil out of me.


----------



## SINC

You won't get any argument from me on your view of the TiCats Rp, I think you are right on the money.

Cats/Riders cup would be terrific.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

And so another night ends identical to the last. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a warm breakfast for one and all this morning, with all sorts of oatmeals, cereals, pancakes, waffles, complete with your favorite toppings. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, thanks for the brekkie Marc. If you are unfamiliar with the word "Nagivator", all is revealed on SAP this morning.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc - Oatmeal is my fave, with butter and brown sugar, please and thanks! 

Don, off to check out Nagivator on SAP - I have a theory what that is...just going to confirm it.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Gang!
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Marc - Oatmeal is my fave, with butter and brown sugar, please and thanks!
> 
> Don, off to check out Nagivator on SAP - I have a theory what that is...just going to confirm it.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, the Irish Oatmeal went quickly today.

How are you and Kacey doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, thanks for the brekkie Marc. If you are unfamiliar with the word "Nagivator", all is revealed on SAP this morning.


Knew Navigator, but did not even come close to Wuzband.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Just finished writing some more annotations. Talked with a friend of mine. He is, to say the least, very upset with his wife. She is a collector of rare linens and stuff. She evidently purchased a 400 year old bed set in the four figure range only to find that the pillow coverings were fake. I told him: " what did you expect.... the thing's a sham".


----------



## MLeh

Rp: do you walk around with your own snare drum and cymbal?


----------



## Dr.G.

We received some really bad news this afternoon -- out application for becoming foster parents has been rejected. Three levels of social workers found some problem with our file, from my not having all of the background police checks in from the State of New York, to some issue with our medical form, to my age. My wife and I are really hurt over this decision, especially Deborah. She has been crying most of the evening. Since the medical form is confidential, we are not really sure what the issue might be re our health. I can't do anything about the background check from NY State, nor can I do anything about my age. They are afraid that if we take a child under one year of age, and that this child is not adopted by the age of two, then we might have the child until he/she was 18.

We are both crushed. The sad thing is that there is a child out there who needs our love. :-(


----------



## MLeh

That's a real shame, Marc. My sincerest condolences.

Is there any recourse to the decision, or can you foster older children instead where your age or health might not be as big a factor as with a baby?


----------



## KC4

Oh NO Marc! I am so shocked! I absolutely cannot, just cannot believe that this has happened. I am so sorry to hear this. Actually, no, I am more angry to hear this. There are so many children out there needing your love and support and this bureaucracy has stopped that. 

So many so called "parents" out there that do not deserve children, but have them, and many have them in harm's way. So many kids just needing a safe place where they are welcome and they are special....and I know they would be that in your home. 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


Actually, I really am sad for you and your family as well. I know that everyone was very much looking forward to this new direction/family member. 

I sure hope there is a recourse or another option. I cannot believe it would all end at this.


----------



## Sonal

I am so sorry to hear this, Marc. I know how much you and Deborah looked forward to having a foster child.


----------



## SINC

Sad news indeed Marc, sorry to hear it.


----------



## friend

What the hell. 
What is wrong with that agency? I'm stunned and I too are angry.
Marc, you and Deborah would be able to give such heath-felt support
to a child that would be in need of just that, and now this happens.
Unbelievable, unbelievable. 
I'm so sorry. Give Deborah a hugh from me and one to you to my friend. :love2:

You know what Marc.
They knew about your age when you first approached them.
I wouldn't be surprised that they think you are hiding something,
since you didn't get a Police rapport from NY.
They are a suspicious bunch indeed.

I was called to the Social Services in West Cork in -02. They wanted me to 
explain about my envelopment in criminal activities in Norwich. "What?", sez I.
"Well you lived there a few months in -96, didn't you?" "I did." We have been
contacted by the Dep. of Social Services. They have a person there involved
in criminal activities who has a similar name to yours." "I see. Is that person
still in Norwich?" "He is." "Since I can't teleport, how can I be in two places at
the same time?" "Ehhh... We would like you to tell us about your past anyway,
just to make sure it is not you they are talking about." "Then I suggest that you
either contact my lawyer or bring charges. I will tell you this: If I don't receive
a letter of apology within a week I will take you and your department to court
and the only thing you will be getting is a bunch of reporters asking you about
your criminal incompetence. Have a great day." I got the letter, but it also taught 
me to expect almost anything from them. Some of them are good, some are at 
what they do brilliant at what they do and some I wouldn't trust my garbage with.
I think you have encountered the latter.


----------



## KC4

Goodnight Jeanne. Goodnight all.

Let's hope for a better news tomorrow.

Paix everyone.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Elaine, Kim, Sonal, Don and Caman. Actually, Caman and Kim expressed what we we went through yesterday and into the early hours of this morning -- feeling shocked, stunned and saying "unbelievable, unbelievable". We are not sure who to turn to right now, since at the last minute it was our social worker, her manager and their supervisor who all flagged the file for rejection. Needless to say, we are all feeling sad just now. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, let's hope today is a better one than the last.

To start it off, you may get a smile out of "Life's Lesson Learned" on SAP this morning while I get back to work on tomorrow's edition.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Marc I am saddened to hear your news. When I worked with political parties many years ago I developed my "rules" of government. This falls under my second rule which is: Government legislation invariably hurts those it is designed to protect. I think this is such a case ... bureaucracy is the anthesis of logic, or so it would appear.

So what we have is an organisation which tries to find loving homes for children and prevents a child from going to a loving home. I have always felt that the mechanical approach by our civil service often makes one think that they belong in the Home for the Chronically Stunned! My recommendation is to get a hold of you local MPP, meet with him or her and discuss your case. It is amazing how the informal network can work in these type of situations. I hope it will work for you. If not, use your contacts with the "Press". Case Manager's hate to look dumb in public.


----------



## MLeh

So, my husband was put on a diet by his doctor last week. (He does all the cooking, so the transition was fairly straightforward for him, and he's actually embraced it quite well.)

In the last week he's lost 4 pounds.:clap:
.
.
.
.
.
.


I've gained 2.:-(


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Elaine, Kim, Sonal, Don and Caman. Actually, Caman and Kim expressed what we we went through yesterday and into the early hours of this morning -- feeling shocked, stunned and saying "unbelievable, unbelievable". We are not sure who to turn to right now, since at the last minute it was our social worker, her manager and their supervisor who all flagged the file for rejection. Needless to say, we are all feeling sad just now.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.


Yes, I bet "sad' is an understatement. I have been thinking about this most of the night and now confusion is added into the mix.

I'm guessing you and yours will be needing some answers/explanation PDQ. You and yours have invested an incredible amount of time, energy, emotion and thought (not to mention money) preparing for this change in your lives. 

I have no specific suggestions, but Rp's idea has legs. I know you're a pacifist type, but I'm not and I imagine that I would be ramping up to the perfect storm about now in order to get some answers. It's hard to battle what you cannot see. It's worse to never understand what defeated you.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> So, my husband was put on a diet by his doctor last week. (He does all the cooking, so the transition was fairly straightforward for him, and he's actually embraced it quite well.)
> 
> In the last week he's lost 4 pounds.:clap:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> I've gained 2.:-(


Hey Elaine,
Look out! He's not losing pounds...he's just giving them to you! 


On that note, I have prepared a simple selection of fresh fruit, vegetables, crackers and cheese, hot and cold beverages for anyone who is hungry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Marc I am saddened to hear your news. When I worked with political parties many years ago I developed my "rules" of government. This falls under my second rule which is: Government legislation invariably hurts those it is designed to protect. I think this is such a case ... bureaucracy is the anthesis of logic, or so it would appear.
> 
> So what we have is an organisation which tries to find loving homes for children and prevents a child from going to a loving home. I have always felt that the mechanical approach by our civil service often makes one think that they belong in the Home for the Chronically Stunned! My recommendation is to get a hold of you local MPP, meet with him or her and discuss your case. It is amazing how the informal network can work in these type of situations. I hope it will work for you. If not, use your contacts with the "Press". Case Manager's hate to look dumb in public.


Thank you for your advice, Rp. I have been on the phone with various people/agencies re this matter. Family, Youth and Child Services, the branch of our provincial government that deals with adoptions/foster care, has tightened their rules. We qualified under the old rules and "sort of qualified" under the new rules which changed while we were in the middle of our process. Under the new rules, people with any health issues, especially at my age, might be considered "unfit" for long term childcare. I was told that they might have overlooked the lack of documentation from the State of New York if our health records were spotless and if we were in better shape. I can see their point to a degree.

Deborah and I discussed this over the phone this morning and agreed that we will appeal this matter and wait 30 days for the outcome. Then, depending upon the outcome, we will see what, if anything, we shall do re this matter.

The saddest thing of all is that there is some baby in Alternative Living Arrangement with three social workers taking care of him/her around the clock in shifts, that could be here and cared for by Deborah and myself. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, I bet "sad' is an understatement. I have been thinking about this most of the night and now confusion is added into the mix.
> 
> I'm guessing you and yours will be needing some answers/explanation PDQ. You and yours have invested an incredible amount of time, energy, emotion and thought (not to mention money) preparing for this change in your lives.
> 
> I have no specific suggestions, but Rp's idea has legs. I know you're a pacifist type, but I'm not and I imagine that I would be ramping up to the perfect storm about now in order to get some answers. It's hard to battle what you cannot see. It's worse to never understand what defeated you.


Thank you, Kim. It is not the time or money invested as much as the fact that we still feel we could offer a quality homecare situation for a foster child. Their concern is what if the child is not reunited with their mother, or is not adopted? We could have this child until he/she was 18, which is where our health and age come into play. Such is Life.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Kim. It is not the time or money invested as much as the fact that we still feel we could offer a quality homecare situation for a foster child. Their concern is what if the child is not reunited with their mother, or is not adopted? We could have this child until he/she was 18, which is where our health and age come into play. Such is Life.


The many instances of grandparents thrust into being the primary caregiver for their grandchildren comes to mind. Many times they do a materially better job than would their son/daughter. How many of these grandparents I wonder, are young and in perfect health? 

I am glad to hear that you and Deborah are appealing this senseless decision. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> The many instances of grandparents thrust into being the primary caregiver for their grandchildren comes to mind. Many times they do a materially better job than would their son/daughter. How many of these grandparents I wonder, are young and in perfect health?
> 
> I am glad to hear that you and Deborah are appealing this senseless decision. Good luck.


True, Kim. The goal of Family, Youth and Child Services is to reunite children with their natural parents, or some family member. While we might find it difficult to pass a child we have cared for and loved for a number of years, we would do it, albeit reluctantly. To be honest, we were told that there are not many couples of our age that are willing to become caregivers to a foster child. Still, we qualified under the old rules when we applied. Our hope is that there need for quality foster homes will override their new regulations. We shall see. The appeal should take 30 days or so we are told. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Kim. It is not the time or money invested as much as the fact that we still feel we could offer a quality homecare situation for a foster child. Their concern is what if the child is not reunited with their mother, or is not adopted? We could have this child until he/she was 18, which is where our health and age come into play. Such is Life.


Somehow in this world of bureaucratic nightmares Child services everywhere seem to have lost track of the fact that it really is about the children. Even if a few years down the road you could not take care of a child, in the meantime that kid would have had the love and nurturing that others deemed physically able might not be able to give. Particularly sad given the need for good foster parents.

Very familiar with a case here in AB. Mom was loving but deemed mentally incapable of taking care of her child. Her aunt is a very loving individual and jumped through all sorts of hoops attempting to be named as the guardian. Child services said she was too old and existing health conditions disqualified her. 

To shorten a long sad story after nearly a year the child was given to strangers and mom and aunt have to live without him in their lives. 

Wish I could prove it, but in this case it does seem that being able to adopt out a blue eyed healthy baby took priority over the best interests of the child and its family.


----------



## Rps

Marc, you've given me some great advice over the years, and now it's time to return the favour. When dealing with bureaucracy you have to use their weapons against them. Trust me, talk to your local MPP on this, let him/her do the leg work for you. That way YOU don't become the case, THEY do.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Even if a few years down the road you could not take care of a child, in the meantime that kid would have had the love and nurturing that others deemed physically able might not be able to give. Particularly sad given the need for good foster parents." True, eMacMan, but it is considered to be "in the child's best interest" to stay with a foster family as long as possible should they become wards of the province. This is where our age comes into play against us. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, you've given me some great advice over the years, and now it's time to return the favour. When dealing with bureaucracy you have to use their weapons against them. Trust me, talk to your local MPP on this, let him/her do the leg work for you. That way YOU don't become the case, THEY do.


Spoke to our MHA, but there is little he can do just now. We shall let the appeal process run its course. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

We told our son about the situation re the foster child ............. and then we had a good family cry and a real family hug. Que sera, sera. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

In the words of William Wordsworth

"What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;

We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. Thank you for all your kind words.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Fiddler on the roof - Tradition ( with subtitles )

Shalom, my friends.


----------



## Rps

Good night Marc and Deb. I'm hoping things will work out for the best for you. 
Warmly, Rp


----------



## friend

Good n ight Marc and ye that are going to bed. 

I hope thing will change for ye Marc. I really do. :love2:

Anna and I have had a few good days and thing might on
the right track here. That is what we feel anyway, but time will tell.
The kids are settling in more and calmness is lurking around the corner.

I have started to write on my book and the latest chapter is not bad at all.
....................
_Qudrat 5 / November 9

O servants! The springs of divine bestowal are streaming forth. Quaff ye 
therefrom, that by the aid of the incomparable Friend ye may be sanctified 
from this darksome world of dust and enter His abode. Renounce the world 
and direct your steps toward the city of the Beloved.

O servants! The fire that consumeth all veils hath been kindled by My hand; 
quench it not with the waters of ignorance. The heavens are the token of My 
greatness; look upon them with a pure eye. The stars bear witness to My truth; 
bear ye likewise witness thereto.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Ena

Marc, please add my surprise at the rejection of you and your family as being eligible to be foster parents. Ageism rears its ugly head.

I'm fine but work is very heavy going at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good n ight Marc and ye that are going to bed. 

I hope thing will change for ye Marc. I really do. 

Anna and I have had a few good days and thing might on
the right track here. That is what we feel anyway, but time will tell.
The kids are settling in more and calmness is lurking around the corner.

I have started to write on my book and the latest chapter is not bad at all." 

Thank you, Caman, and good luck with Anna, your kids and your book. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good night Marc and Deb. I'm hoping things will work out for the best for you.
> Warmly, Rp


Thank you, Rp. We are of the attitude that whatever happens, happens. If we are not able to have a foster child, we shall share what we have and who we are with others in another manner. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Marc, please add my surprise at the rejection of you and your family as being eligible to be foster parents. Ageism rears its ugly head.
> 
> I'm fine but work is very heavy going at the moment.


Thank you, Ann. We look at it as not being accepted rather than being rejected. We shall see.

Good luck at work. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I guess it is that time of the morning and the week to make a Classic OtHD Breakfast for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, thanks for the breakfast Marc. Perhaps "apparently size does matter" on SAP this morning will give you a reason to smile.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Just finishing some Peach coffee and I'm on my way. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. Awesome as usual! 

Ann- Nice to see you in the Shang! We miss you in the Test thread as well. Hope you have more time to play soon. 


Caman - Nice to hear the good news from you too. Keep it up! 

Don - Good SAP today. The racetrack joke is a good one. 

Rp - Peach coffee? I've heard of peach tea. I'll have to try it someday.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, it's a nice change. I have a number of different flavours such as: Blueberry, Maple, Raspberry, Butter Toffee, Butter Pecan, and others. Makes the morning a little different.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, it's a nice change. I have a number of different flavours such as: Blueberry, Maple, Raspberry, Butter Toffee, Butter Pecan, and others. Makes the morning a little different.


Yeah - switch it up a little for variety...I've been making batch after batch of pumpkin soup, changing the mix of ingredients every time. Mexican, Thai, Continental, etc......

This pumpkin was HUGE and after the 4th gallon of soup (giving most of it away) ...I still have pumpkin left. I think next is a pumpkin loaf - no mo soup! 

Any report on Cruzer's rehab? I hope he can return soon.


----------



## Rps

HI Kim, we won't be able to get him until mid December.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, it's a nice change. I have a number of different flavours such as: Blueberry, Maple, Raspberry, Butter Toffee, Butter Pecan, and others. Makes the morning a little different.


Love that blueberry coffee, which was sent to me as a gift from a very kind friend of mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you today, mon amie?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you today, mon amie?


Life is giving me fairly little by way of downtime lately, but considering a good chunk of the time is being consumed by theatre and social activities in addition to the usual work-stuff, I can hardly complain. 

Truthfully, I'm getting a little theatre-d out--everything seemed to come all at once--but what can you do? 

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Life is giving me fairly little by way of downtime lately, but considering a good chunk of the time is being consumed by theatre and social activities in addition to the usual work-stuff, I can hardly complain.
> 
> Truthfully, I'm getting a little theatre-d out--everything seemed to come all at once--but what can you do?
> 
> How are you?


One can never be "theatre-d out", unless it is getting too expensive. Still, there is live classical music, opera, etc, etc. Enjoy yourself.

Downtime is always good. I am looking at Dec. 21st as the day all of my grades are in so that I may start a bit of downtime myself. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> One can never be "theatre-d out", unless it is getting too expensive. Still, there is live classical music, opera, etc, etc. Enjoy yourself.
> 
> Downtime is always good. I am looking at Dec. 21st as the day all of my grades are in so that I may start a bit of downtime myself. We shall see.


It's simply a lot all at once. Last Friday, I saw Wicked. Last Sunday, I saw SPENT, which is a smaller production that my cousin is in (which also won a Dora award.) Last night, I saw Death of a Salesman. This Saturday, I see Equus, and Sunday I see The Year of Magical Thinking.

I might need to find a way to spread these things out a bit better in the future.

I hope you can find some downtime sometime before December.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Last night, I saw Death of a Salesman." Wow, one of my favorite plays. "They loved me in Boston, Biff."

Downtime will be tomorrow, and then full-speed ahead until the third week of Dec. Then I am off until Jan. 4th.


----------



## Dr.G.

A few of us may appreciate this ............... and sigh deeply. Such is Life.  

YouTube - Battle Hymn of the Baby Boomers (HD)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Tomorrow is an important day for us all. Lest we forget. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

And so ends another night in The Shang, exactly the same as the last. :yawn:


----------



## MLeh

Or we could just carry on ... the night is young.


----------



## KC4

Yup, it's not over, till it's over. 

It's not over.


----------



## MLeh

Is it over now?


----------



## KC4

I dunno. Are we there yet?


----------



## friend

Good night all. 

I've been a bit busy with this and that and I have been working 
on my book as well. I have a chapter which is refereed to as the apple.
I doesn't have that much to do with the plot, but I might keep it anyway.
.............................

Do you have an experience of a moment where all went wrong? When nothing turned out the way they were supposed to do? When things went from bliss to miss?
Like when an apple is precisely a blink after being past ripe?

The apple was in its prime, after been hanging there for such a long time, developing, maturing, growing and evolving into perfection. Ever since a wee bud the apple knew what purpose of its existence was, what the future had in mind for it and what would become of it in the time to come: to grow into a handsome, lustrous, colorful, fragrant, tasty, gorgeous, a rather splendid apple. The transformation started out with a crude awakening in somewhat cold, murky and cloudy weather. Not pleasant at all. Not really exciting to give it a go, to unfold oneself to the world from the comfort of a wrapped up small leaf to a environment like that. It did hesitate for awhile. Yes it did! And it felt good. “I’m not any apple bud, I have got pride” the apple thought to itself, clinging to the branch which was moving back and forth in the brisk breeze. The decision was a wise one. The apple bud could see quite a few flowers on the ground having frostbites from being to hasty with there spring dance and one or two of them would probably not make it at all. “That is what you get for being a busybody with no head on your stem” the apple bud sneered in their direction. 
So there it hung on in its present shape for awhile longer. 

Then the weather started to change. There was more sunshine about and the temperature became more friendly. There was spring in the air and birds and all kinds of flying creatures started to visit. The apple bud began slowly thinking about going into bloom and life was good and getting even better. When so spring got a firm grip on things there was no turning back. The apple bud said a short prayer, let go and all stops were pulled. In less then a day it went from a peak of flowery goodness into full wholesome, wondrous blossom. Life had never been more exciting and fine. Oh such pride it felt, such pride, and it knew that this was just the start of things. There was more wonders to come, but for now... Bliss, sheer bliss. The honeybees adored it and came on frequent visits. Quite a few Orchard mason bees from an apple growers garden near by popped over and even a couple of Bumble bee queens were drawn there to gaze at its beauty and sample its fine nectar. It felt like a King, a Master of flowers. The pollination tickled a bit and the pollen would have made it sneeze for sure if it had had a nose, but since it was necessary this was a small thing to put up with. Anyway, the honeybees were gentle and the touch not intended to annoy, so that was OK then. The pollination did the trick too, indeed it did. Before long the flower felt its floral axis start turning into a apple core. 

Summer came and with it all that you can ask for, being apple or what ever you might be. The soil was nutritious, the wind mild, the weather was excellent with plenty of sunshine and adequate rainfall with an occasional lashing and even gushing of watery goodies. The apple core thrived and grow and all was well. There were no mildew, apple scab or even any aphids about this summer and when the autumn came the apple core could proudly call itself a perfect apple. It was a gallant apple, a feast for the eye and most certainly for the pallet as well. It was an apple growers dream and an apple that should have been a poster boy for any other product worthy its name, but since it lived on tree in a deserted garden it would not be able to show it magnificent attributes to the world. But it was an modest apple in that way. It did not mind that at all, since surely as one of God’s creations He would be aware of it and that was enough for this fine apple. Next time you see one of these fine, perfect apple’s, remember to say “That is a mighty fine apple indeed”. Because that was the only thing the apple ever regretted not hearing, even though it often though it heard God’s voice whisper precisely that when the wind rattle and rustled the leaves around it. 

Summer passed over the land like a mothers delicate touch on a sleeping child chin and soon there came the comfort of autumn slowly but surely beginning to tuck in all and sundry for the long rest the forthcoming winter would bring. All except for the evergreens that is, leaving amongst others the apple trees to last. The apple itself was just after being ripe and ready for harvest. It would have made a exceptional contribution to any of the apple-tart-making-expert grandmother’s or genius-cider-making grandfather’s produce, but none of them came around. So the apple just hung on in gratitude and was grateful for what it was. 

Then suddenly, like a flash of lightning, The Moment had come. The Moment was here. The apple had heard stories about The Moment, and if half of them were true or if even just one of the stories was true, it would be amazing. It will be incredible. It will be.....
The snap was not like the apple had expected. Not at all. It was something of an anti-climax with more of a soft phaaphh than a elegant snap. But the apple did not have time to be disappointed about sound of the separation, because the amazing part that was The Moment overshadowed everything. The apple suddenly found itself in suspended animation. When the wee part that united the apple and the apple tree came loose the branch that held the apple swiftly moved upwards, leaving the apple perfectly on its own and for a fraction of a second there was silence. “I am flying” the apple cried out. “It is true. I am flying. Apples can fly!” The apple had never felt anything like it. Not in its most vivid imagination had it though that this would be like this. “I am flying” it cried again. But I am bound to disagree. Being in suspended animation for a split second after being released from a branch of an apple tree would not be regarded as flying even by the earliest aviator. I have seen many a film from the earliest days of aviation, but nothing could convince me that this would match up. No Sir, not at all. No even remotely. But imagination is a mighty powerful tool. “I am fl....” This time the apple did not get to finish the sentence, but was forced to start a new one on a different theme. On the fly, so to say, me being a bit witty. “What? What is happening?” When you are falling you instantly realize what really is going on and you certainly do not have the luxury waiting for an answer. “Ahhhh....” The apple knew. Without a doubt it knew. “No, no, no. I can do this. It can be done.” 
Flying-falling, what is the difference? Well, we all know that, do we not. The apple knew too, and it also knew what was to come next. It knew all too well after seeing many friends end that way. But the apple had for some time been in denial. It is easy to be in denial. Especially when the end is drawing near. The end was indeed near for our apple. Imminent as a matter of fact or even a bit past that too. The fall was not great and did not last that long either. The fall ended abruptly and without mercy. The apple did not land like an experienced pilot would have done. It did not land like a ballerina whose partner failed to be where he was supposed to be, because of lack of concentration, lack of professionalism or both. It did not even land like a unfortunate chick falling out of the nest, which could to some degree brake the fall by flipping its somewhat undeveloped wings. It landed like a drunken Humpty-Dumpty straight out of a hens eggshoot delivered from the top of the Eiffel tower to a puzzled and disgusted crowd below. 
“Why?” was the last question the apple ever did form. Simply, my dear apple, because you have no wings. Apples do not have wings. Not a trace of wing or anything remotely resembling wings. God made you beautiful and delicious, but never intended you to fly. Thus the absent of wings. You, my fruity friend, are a wingless creation intended to be eaten or at least to spread seeds and through it help the existence of your spices. Flying is not and have never been the forte of apple’s. With a distinct thump the apple landed on the hard ground beneath the tree, followed by a loud pop when its skin burst. As the juice started to sieve from its nearly perfectly rounded shape the apple formulated a last thought “At least I will make a handsome corps.” Then there was stillness. Silence. 

Unfortunately a passing horse ruined that idea, but the horse did find the apple to be the most delicious and succulent apple it had eaten, with the highest sugar content ever. Making a happy house is not an easy task. Everyone know that. 

So, a happy ending after all, would you not agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very interesting, Caman. "Making a house happy is not an easy task. Everyone know that. 

So, a happy ending after all, would you not agree. " Did you mean to write "making a house happy" or stay with the horse analogy? If so, it was an interesting juxtaposition of sorts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare a Remembrance Day buffet for one and all this morning. Promised to help my neighbor who has Parkinson's Disease, down to the War Memorial for the 11AM service. Lest we Forget.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Spent a fair amount of time making SAP a Remembrance Day tribute when a local lady who loves to shoot pics of sunsets sends me such an appropriate photo that I ditched the main one I had selected in favour of hers early this morning. It's odd how fate sometimes steps into our lives.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all. 

21 years ago my parents got what they said at the time was the 'best anniversary present ever' - a new granddaughter.

Today they're celebrating their 60th Anniversary, while our daughter is celebrating her 21st birthday. 

Quite the day!

Hope everyone has a good Remembrance Day.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone. It's been a while. I am finally done with Toyota and am now going full tilt with our company. So far so good. The products are being well received and who knows, I may someday take a road trip to your neck of the woods.

Today, I went to my kid's school where they had their Remembrance Day ceremony. The entire school, before school starts gather around their flag pole. The flag is lowered to half mast and the school choir sang Amazing Grace. Some of the children recited a poem and listed names of some of our fallen soldiers. A trumpet player played in the bush behind the flag to end the ceremony. A very nice tribute.

They are now at the Legion to take part in the ceremonies there. Unfortunately, as much as I wish I could take part, I unfortunately have work to do. I will take a few moments at 11 am to remember.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 21 years ago my parents got what they said at the time was the 'best anniversary present ever' - a new granddaughter.
> 
> Today they're celebrating their 60th Anniversary, while our daughter is celebrating her 21st birthday.
> 
> Quite the day!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Remembrance Day.


Kudos to one and all in your family, Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone. It's been a while. I am finally done with Toyota and am now going full tilt with our company. So far so good. The products are being well received and who knows, I may someday take a road trip to your neck of the woods.
> 
> Today, I went to my kid's school where they had their Remembrance Day ceremony. The entire school, before school starts gather around their flag pole. The flag is lowered to half mast and the school choir sang Amazing Grace. Some of the children recited a poem and listed names of some of our fallen soldiers. A trumpet player played in the bush behind the flag to end the ceremony. A very nice tribute.
> 
> They are now at the Legion to take part in the ceremonies there. Unfortunately, as much as I wish I could take part, I unfortunately have work to do. I will take a few moments at 11 am to remember.


Welcome back, Warren. You were missed. Glad to hear that all is going well with you. May your health improve and that you "live long and prosper". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from our National War Memorial here in St.John's. Just as the clock struck 11AM, the clouds parted and the sun came out. This year was quiet touching, with an emphasis upon the Korean War, which was the first conflict that Newfoundlanders and Labradorians fought and died for Canada, and the war in Afghanistan. Family members of two of the Newfoundlanders and Labradorians killed in Afghanistan were present at this morning's services. Lest we forget.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Very interesting, Caman. "Making a house happy is not an easy task. Everyone know that.
> 
> So, a happy ending after all, would you not agree. " Did you mean to write "making a house happy" or stay with the horse analogy? If so, it was an interesting juxtaposition of sorts.


Ha ha. :lmao:
I was changing it back and forth and unintentionally ended up somewhere in between.
I have to go back now and decide. Thanks for the alert.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 21 years ago my parents got what they said at the time was the 'best anniversary present ever' - a new granddaughter.
> 
> Today they're celebrating their 60th Anniversary, while our daughter is celebrating her 21st birthday.
> 
> Quite the day!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Remembrance Day.


I hope ye all have a nice day. :clap:


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone. It's been a while. I am finally done with Toyota and am now going full tilt with our company. So far so good. The products are being well received and who knows, I may someday take a road trip to your neck of the woods.
> 
> Today, I went to my kid's school where they had their Remembrance Day ceremony. The entire school, before school starts gather around their flag pole. The flag is lowered to half mast and the school choir sang Amazing Grace. Some of the children recited a poem and listed names of some of our fallen soldiers. A trumpet player played in the bush behind the flag to end the ceremony. A very nice tribute.
> 
> They are now at the Legion to take part in the ceremonies there. Unfortunately, as much as I wish I could take part, I unfortunately have work to do. I will take a few moments at 11 am to remember.


Hi buddy.
Long time no posting. 
Good to see you. :clap:

It sounds that life is good over there for ye. I'm happy to hear that.
Don't forget to come to Bellevue when you come over. 
It's better then Disneyland.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Spent a fair amount of time making SAP a Remembrance Day tribute when a local lady who loves to shoot pics of sunsets sends me such an appropriate photo that I ditched the main one I had selected in favour of hers early this morning. It's odd how fate sometimes steps into our lives.


Morning Don.
SAP was very special today, good work. :clap:
This story might be for SAP:
GIs and the Kids — A Love Story

When I read SAP I thought that a verse of one of my 
songs from Love and Apricity is specially relevant today:

_There are tears falling
Numerous tears a-falling
For all those who went to war and never did come home
You are on our minds and always in our hearts

All fades in the sunshine
Everything turns to dust
Even mountains crumble
In God we trust_


----------



## Cameo

Hullo all!

I am now in facility as part of my schooling and all I can say is it is kind of overwhelming being responsible for the care of these people. It will get easier I know once I am there for a little while. Today I wore cream of wheat......... 

I am managing an average of 90% so far, (despite sleeping in class :yikes: )

Don - I really liked your site today. Very well done and I loved the photography.

Welcome back Warren! 

The weather here this week is nice, sunny and about 12 degrees. This weekend is time to put away my garden stuff and outside furniture I think as it won't be long before the winter weather hits.

Hopefully everything is good for all and take care

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. 

"I am now in facility as part of my schooling and all I can say is it is kind of overwhelming being responsible for the care of these people. It will get easier I know once I am there for a little while. Today I wore cream of wheat......... 

I am managing an average of 90% so far, (despite sleeping in class )"

Kudos on your average. As for things getting easier, they usually do. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Off to the Bahái Centre to celebrate Bahá'u'llá's Birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good experience, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, your life shall keep moving in a positive direction. Bonne chance, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## friend

Good night from Bellevue too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautifully sunny morning here in St.John's, so I shall have a bright TGIF Breakfast for you when you rise to face the day -- lots of fruit, eggs sunny side up (or down), cereals and special Morning Glory muffins fresh out of the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. While we too will enjoy some sunshine, arctic temps and snow that will stay is on the way by early next week. I finally finished cleaning out the motor home yesterday and turned off the heat, so it is done for the season.

Rp will enjoy our tale this morning about "a visit to a high tech grocery store", as will all of you today on SAP.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang...

The muffins sound good Marc!

Jeanne - Nice to hear from you. The marks sound great! 

Off to check out SAP soon Don. 

Caman - Keep writing, I really enjoy reading it! 

It's a bit chilly here as well this morning, but no snow. That is good, as I have a lot of outside tasks to accomplish today.


----------



## KC4

Don - The shot of the leopard in the rainbow (Scaredy Cat link in SAP's Webbits) is fantastic!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got back from taking a couple of the doxie for a walk. Sunshine and 8C temps as we approach noon. Might have lunch outside today. Tomorrow it is supposed to be just as sunny but with 10C+ temps. Good day for putting out laudry on the line. We shall see.

Thinking of making a classic Reuban sandwich for lunch, with Guldens mustard. Anyone interested?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Just got back from taking a couple of the doxie for a walk. Sunshine and 8C temps as we approach noon. Might have lunch outside today. Tomorrow it is supposed to be just as sunny but with 10C+ temps. Good day for putting out laudry on the line. We shall see.
> 
> Thinking of making a classic Reuban sandwich for lunch, with Guldens mustard. Anyone interested?


I will have some of that marc, it will be lunch time by the time it arrives... so it will be perfect... 

Looks as if everyone is up and 'doing' this fine day, and I think you are all correct when you mention the last of the summer / fall song... winter will be here in some way shortly, but since we have had a long warm fall period, it will be shortened providing spring arrives a wee bit early... 

Have a great day all...


----------



## macdoodle

Well here is something to give you a good start or finish to your day.... 

*Guy rescues baby hummingbird after it was attacked. [VIDEO]*


----------



## KC4

Hi Leslie! 

The hummingbird video was precious thanks. When I was a teen (in ancient history now!) I also rescued a juvenile hummingbird that I found upside down in a shallow puddle of water. A rough rainstorm had just passed through the valley where I was in Creston, B.C.. I thought the poor little thing was dead, but upon closer inspection, it was still alive, but barely responsive. 

I took it inside and dried it off, also feeding it sugar water by the dropper. In only a day it had recovered its strength enough to buzz off into the orchard. Woot!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well here is something to give you a good start or finish to your day....
> 
> *Guy rescues baby hummingbird after it was attacked. [VIDEO]*


Leslie, what a great clip. I like the part where he is having a nap and the hummingbird is standing guard over him. Better than a doxie .............. and he eats a lot less. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I will have some of that marc, it will be lunch time by the time it arrives... so it will be perfect... " On it's way, Leslie. I ate my outside in sunny 9C temps. Amazing weather for this time of year. Back in the winter of 2000/01, we had the first of our 21+ feet of snow fall today and stay with us until July 1st.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny day?


Now that some of the fog has burned off and it's actually sunny in Toronto, pretty good. 

How is your day going, Marc?


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Kim, Leslie, Sonal and all. 


A beautiful sunny morning here to. :clap:
I'm "forced" by Anna to go to see a chiropractor this morning.
She also want me to have a massage, but I draw the line there.
I don't like a lot of fuzz and stuff. 

Kim: Thanks for those kind words. Glad you liked it. 
...............
Qadrat 8 / November 12

_GOD testifieth that there is none other God but Him and that He Who 
hath come from the heaven of divine revelation is the Hidden Secret, 
the Impenetrable Mystery, Whose advent hath been foretold in the Book 
of God and hath been heralded by His Prophets and Messengers. Through 
Him the mysteries have been unravelled, the veils rent asunder and the signs
and evidences disclosed. Lo! He hath now been made manifest. He bringeth 
to light whatsoever He willeth, and treadeth upon the high places of the earth, 
invested with transcendent majesty and power. 
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Now that some of the fog has burned off and it's actually sunny in Toronto, pretty good.
> 
> How is your day going, Marc?


Going really well, Sonal. The shock of not being allowed to foster a child has not fully worn off, but my wife and I shall accept the verdict of the appeal once it comes in and move on. We decided that if we don't get to directly foster a child, there are many organizations that deal directly with children and we would further support these organizations. We already support two children via Canadian Foster Parents Plan, and give over $1000 a year to UNICEF and Save the Children. So, we thought that we would pick a few of these sorts of organizations here in NL/Canada that deal directly with children and contribute $2000 each to these groups. We figured that this would have been the yearly cost to us of fostering a child, so we feel that contributions to three organizations will be our way of giving back to the community in some small way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. I am with you when it comes to a massage. Still, I have tried physiotherapy, and that seems to help.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. I am with you when it comes to a massage. Still, I have tried physiotherapy, and that seems to help.


Afternoon Marc. Physio is OK and helps. 
I have a really good physiotherapist, but that will do for me.
I'm a man, I shouldn't have soft, girly muscles. 
I should be as firm as a log, or even firmer.  :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Going really well, Sonal. The shock of not being allowed to foster a child has not fully worn off, but my wife and I shall accept the verdict of the appeal once it comes in and move on. We decided that if we don't get to directly foster a child, there are many organizations that deal directly with children and we would further support these organizations. We already support two children via Canadian Foster Parents Plan, and give over $1000 a year to UNICEF and Save the Children. So, we thought that we would pick a few of these sorts of organizations here in NL/Canada that deal directly with children and contribute $2000 each to these groups. We figured that this would have been the yearly cost to us of fostering a child, so we feel that contributions to three organizations will be our way of giving back to the community in some small way. We shall see.


I am sure you will find a way to help someone with your compassion and unconditional love... even joining a youth group... there are many things one can do, but to lose the chance of a dream so long cherished, would take the wind from my sails for awhile.... XX)

I am also in shock.... I cannot believe it.... 

Hope that 'window' opens real soon Marc..... bless you both...


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for your kind words, Leslie. Yes, when a door is closed and window is opened. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, glad you and Deborah are taking a positive approach to this despite the shock. 

Ah, Caman.... you miss out on one of the great joys in life by opting out of a massage. A deep tissue massage is not for the faint of heart; it can actually be painful at the time, but it brings so much relief afterward.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, glad you and Deborah are taking a positive approach to this despite the shock.
> 
> Ah, Caman.... you miss out on one of the great joys in life by opting out of a massage. A deep tissue massage is not for the faint of heart; it can actually be painful at the time, but it brings so much relief afterward.


Thank you, Sonal. Positive is the best way to go ............ although we are very disappointed. Such is Life.

My wife wants me to try a "deep tissue massage" ............. might just take yor advice and give it a shot. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

My wife wanted to give me one of those deep massages. Only she want to walk over my back, and bedamned if she didn't insist on wearing her spiked heels.......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My wife wanted to give me one of those deep massages. Only she want to walk over my back, and bedamned if she didn't insist on wearing her spiked heels.......................




Still, that is better than a pack of doxies running over your back.

How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> We received some really bad news this afternoon -- out application for becoming foster parents has been rejected. Three levels of social workers found some problem with our file, from my not having all of the background police checks in from the State of New York, to some issue with our medical form, to my age. My wife and I are really hurt over this decision, especially Deborah. She has been crying most of the evening. Since the medical form is confidential, we are not really sure what the issue might be re our health. I can't do anything about the background check from NY State, nor can I do anything about my age. They are afraid that if we take a child under one year of age, and that this child is not adopted by the age of two, then we might have the child until he/she was 18.
> 
> We are both crushed. The sad thing is that there is a child out there who needs our love. :-(


Marc - I can't believe it! I am soo sorry. That is unjust. I haven't had time to catch up on my reading - is there any possibility of fostering an older child maybe? Or does the lack of the police check and the medical issue forfeit any chance at all? I wish I could help.:--(


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Marc - I can't believe it! I am soo sorry. That is unjust. I haven't had time to catch up on my reading - is there any possibility of fostering an older child maybe? Or does the lack of the police check and the medical issue forfeit any chance at all? I wish I could help.:--(


Thank you, Jeanne. I think that it is a combination of all three things, but what we can't believe is why they waited until the very end to tell us this. Granted, we waited until now to have our physicals and medical forms sent in to them, but this was at THEIR request, since they wanted this to be recent. I always felt that it would be the seven doxies that would cause the problems. We wanted a younger child to give the doxies time to get to know a young child, as well as the fact that we felt that we could help a child under a year of age attain the necessary milestones the longer they were with us. A child taken away from an abusive situation at the age of five is in need of love as well, but we were concerned about suddenly bringing someone else into our home because the doxies are very protective. An infant growing up here would be accepted as part of the family by the time he/she was starting to crawl/walk.

Still, I took Deborah out for supper and we had a long talk about this situation. We felt that most likely the appeal will not go in our favor, and we needed to accept it and just move on, helping out others when and where we could. Deborah actually helps hundreds of adults and children of all ages with her job and the money she raises for Stella Burry. We figure that everyone needs to help others in the community in some way, and our way will now not be focused upon one at-risk child. 

Still, we both cried over the fact that we would not be able to share our love with a little one in need of a safe and loving home environmemt. :-(

Such is Life.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Wow Marc, sorry to hear about this turn of events. I share the sentiments of our other friends here at the Shang. Maybe this door has closed in order to allow you and your wife to be used in a bigger and more powerful way. chin up , and continue to make a difference in the lives of those around you. 

Take care mon amie

Guy.


----------



## friend

Looking at youtube clips with sarah Palin.
If she ever gets elected I will move from the US!
She scares me. That woman is a loony tone.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Wow Marc, sorry to hear about this turn of events. I share the sentiments of our other friends here at the Shang. Maybe this door has closed in order to allow you and your wife to be used in a bigger and more powerful way. chin up , and continue to make a difference in the lives of those around you.
> 
> Take care mon amie
> 
> Guy.


Thank you, Guy, for your kind words of support. We shall see what happens in the near and distant future. 

I hope all is going well with you these days, and that you shall be here in The Shang more often. You are an important member of our family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Looking at youtube clips with sarah Palin.
> If she ever gets elected I will move from the US!
> She scares me. That woman is a loony tone.


Caman, her disapproval ratings are now at 52%, which is astronomical for anyone considering running for president. Still, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Beautiful sunshine and blue skies this morning gave me an idea -- the return of the Blue Plate Special here at The Cafe Chez Marc. I shall make your breakfast this morning as always, but for tomorrow's brunch, leave your special order today and it shall be made for you in your own home so that you for "Brunch in Bed" hot and fresh ....... and on a blue plate.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and all who follow. Today marks the start of the onset of winter here as an arctic cold front is expected to drop onto us in the next few days with snow in the forecast each of the next five days. A morning chuckle awaits you on SAP regarding "the origin of the sneeze" and an uplifting video to start your day. Now it's off to work for me. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and all who follow. Today marks the start of the onset of winter here as an arctic cold front is expected to drop onto us in the next few days with snow in the forecast each of the next five days. A morning chuckle awaits you on SAP regarding "the origin of the sneeze" and an uplifting video to start your day. Now it's off to work for me. Have a good weekend all.


Snow??? Snow brings about a sneeze ......... which is banished at SAP in a breeze.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Don I hear Regina is around -10 this weekend .... great to be a player in the CFL isn't it?
We have +13 here ... I have a tree that is still hanging onto its leaves, so it will be a few days before we can go to LaSalle, The old guy usually drops 10 bags worth, so we shall see.

Marc, I see that Environment Canada has St. John's listed as the windiest city in Canada ... I thought that was Ottawa [ in a Chicagoan sense ].


----------



## Rps

Marc as for Sarah, don't count her short ..... if she doesn't win the thing then she'll certainly make the king. Count on Obama to dump Biden and put Hilary in his place to counter Sarah and the GOP or Tea Party if the GOP can't get its act together. What scares me is the ongoing hegemony that both sides are eschewing. Doesn't anyone know how to critically think down there? Recent studies have placed the U.S. illiteracy rate at an astonishing level for a developed country [ I understand the immigrant influx may impact these numbers ] . I've often wondered if we've made an error on our thoughts of illiteracy. Maybe literacy is over-rated. More and more people get their information for decision making from the TV/Radio/Urban Legend Network, one wonders if moving a populace to critically think is unworkable in the scope that we want "sound-bites" rather than depth. We shouldn't be smug either, I bet we are just as guilty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Don I hear Regina is around -10 this weekend .... great to be a player in the CFL isn't it?
> We have +13 here ... I have a tree that is still hanging onto its leaves, so it will be a few days before we can go to LaSalle, The old guy usually drops 10 bags worth, so we shall see.
> 
> Marc, I see that Environment Canada has St. John's listed as the windiest city in Canada ... I thought that was Ottawa [ in a Chicagoan sense ].


Morning, Don. Yes, as for St.John's, Environment Canada has us as the windiest major Canadian city, the one with the most snow, most fog and least amount of yearly sunshine. Of course, today it is very sunny and 11C. So, I am off to mow the leaves into mulch. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc as for Sarah, don't count her short ..... if she doesn't win the thing then she'll certainly make the king. Count on Obama to dump Biden and put Hilary in his place to counter Sarah and the GOP or Tea Party if the GOP can't get its act together. What scares me is the ongoing hegemony that both sides are eschewing. Doesn't anyone know how to critically think down there? Recent studies have placed the U.S. illiteracy rate at an astonishing level for a developed country [ I understand the immigrant influx may impact these numbers ] . I've often wondered if we've made an error on our thoughts of illiteracy. Maybe literacy is over-rated. More and more people get their information for decision making from the TV/Radio/Urban Legend Network, one wonders if moving a populace to critically think is unworkable in the scope that we want "sound-bites" rather than depth. We shouldn't be smug either, I bet we are just as guilty.


Yes, it is going to be an interesting and wild 2012 presidential election. We shall see.

Literacy is never over-rated. Pity the people who are able to read and who choose not to read .......... especially not to be a critical reader.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I see your point, but.... I'm not sure if literacy will lead to a populace becoming critical thinkers. It is a skill that needs to be developed and I don't see that happening in the formal structures we have in place. That is why my project for my masters is developing a model which introduces democratic social change methods to language instruction. But, if the material we are reading is not providing an outlet for developing critical thoughts .... what good is critical thinking?

Let's look at the recent decision by Harper to extend our mission in Afghanistan. Logic tells me that no soldier in a training role will not be exposed to a combat situation. The fact that they are there does this ... yet what do we hear from the government .... surveys have been taken on our mission there .... many Canadians cannot describe what the mission's purpose is ... and look at the coverage our involvement has been getting. So, the question is .... did we ask the right question. Maybe the "right" question was not whether we should have gone [ or continue to stay ] in Afghanistan, but whether [ the true driver of this is the ] " fulfilling of our NATO involvement" is valid ... in as much as is there a need for us to be in NATO, or is there a need for NATO? How is this different than what has gone on in the U.S. with the management of their government on the economy or general housekeeping? People question the political party but is that the right question? I'm not sure that reading the "political culture" counts a literacy, but we must surely become more literate in that area. So I guess my point is, in a long winded way, that we need to rethink our definition of what literacy is in this day and age. Failure to do so could lead to disaster.


----------



## macdoodle

I agree with you RP, on a lot of levels ... it depends what literacy means to you, to me it is the ability to take a problem and not just solve it, but to see how that solution impacts all levels of the population, there are many sides to consider and the ability to sort these out to the best possible conclusion for all is, in my mind, being literate. 
The ability to read is also that to a degree, but the understanding of what is read is paramount, sadly too many today do not truly understand what is written, nor do they explore further to see how these words can impact for good or for ill others who hear / read them... 
There is a new language out there, and if we are not mindful, teachers as well as students, we will lose the teachings of great minds gone before us that help us avoid pitfalls in our lives... with the new abbreviated form words are taking it won't be long before the art of 'reading' will be part of the 'old way' and those who can read and comprehend will be part of the elite... the rest will be the drones because they have not learned to be independent thinkers.... I am sure that is going on at some level somewhere even today in these modern countries... I am sure there will always be the 'readers' and self learners, these will be the ones who will rise to the top, like cream, the question now becomes will the cream be sweet or sour.... ?

just my thoughts.


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> it depends what literacy means to you, to me it is the ability to take a problem and not just solve it, but to see how that solution impacts all levels of the population, there are many sides to consider and the ability to sort these out to the best possible conclusion for all is, in my mind, being literate.


I certainly agree with you here. Freire, Lindeman, Dewey, and even Knowles mentions that to a large extent the frame of reference we use dictates the method more so than the philosophy. For me I see much of the approach as an "empty vessel" that we think we simply fill up. Marc's context based approach is highly informative, as well as instructive, and to me the right way to go.

I think that as long as we continue to simply "dump" programme into our students, and especially a programme which they see little real life application, [ and I know some might say they are too young to have a "real life", but they do, we just forget we were there once ourselves ] we will continue to groom noncritical thinkers and extend the drop out rate. Somewhat Marxist, but we are simply providing subjects for the dominant class. Literacy has to be seen as a form of social injustice and an ongoing product of an unjust society.


----------



## SINC

One of the aspects of the failure of literacy in my mind, stems from the methods of some of those who would be leaders in promoting literacy itself.

All too often I read presentations, papers and postings from literacy leaders that give me cause me to pause to review their meaning, by looking up certain words and or phrases, to refresh my understanding of the points they are trying to get across.

In short, far too many are so obsessed with the method, they forget the very people they wish to assist cannot comprehend what it is they are trying to teach.

When I began my training in journalism in the school of hard knocks, the very first thing I was told by a very senior and aged editor was that I should always write to a level of a grade six student being able to understand the communication.

I doubt that even today, that should be raised too much higher than say, a grade eight level in media today.

You just cannot teach the masses by tossing words and phrases at them that go over their heads. Nor by making them work too hard at the onset to find out what you are saying by adding more work for them in research to understand your meaning.

There is much to be said for, “See Spot run”, in the development of literacy for the masses. It worked for school children in the 1950s and I am convinced it might just be a good starting point today in ESL classes.

Then again, I could be all wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

"But, if the material we are reading is not providing an outlet for developing critical thoughts .... what good is critical thinking?" Therein lies a key to unlock this problem, Rp. We need to lay the foundation for critical thought with authentic listening and speaking activities even as the infant is learning language. Then, there becomes a solid foundation of a listening/speaking/meaning vocabulary that involves critical thought and concept formation. Still, as you correctly contend, there needs to be reading material that helps to guide/reflect/stimulate this critical/creative thought. There is where I contend that some of the early reading material for a child learning to read should be their own thoughts written down for them (i.e., the scribing of language experience stories). Students should be encouraged to express their thoughts via the written word as they are learning to read, in that becoming a more effective writer makes me a more effective reader, just as becoming a more effective reader makes me a more effective writer. It is all in the interrelationships of expressive and receptive writing, and the encouragement to openly express ones thoughts, which might bring about a degree of social change.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The ability to read is also that to a degree, but the understanding of what is read is paramount, sadly too many today do not truly understand what is written, nor do they explore further to see how these words can impact for good or for ill others who hear / read them... " An excellent point, Leslie. This sort of surface level understanding, without any deeper comprehension of the implied aspects of what is being read, helps to make a person a pseudo-reader. It is just like being able to sound out every word slowly and then after reading all the words out loud correctly wondering what was just read.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There is much to be said for, “See Spot run”, in the development of literacy for the masses. It worked for school children in the 1950s and I am convinced it might just be a good starting point today in ESL classes." Don, the problem with this return to good old Dick and Jane is that just as it did not reflect a reality/schema for most students who learned to read on the Scott Foresman "Dick and Jane" Basal Reading Series, it certainly does not reflect the background of knowledge and experiences of those coming here with English as their second language. Many of these people can already read and write their own language (i.e., L1), and I would use their personal schema in dictated and scribed language experience stories and essay as their initial source of reading material. This way, whatever words they use are already in their listening/speaking/meaning vocabularies, and ready to become part of their reading and speaking vocabularies.

From there I would graduate to using environment print in their everyday surroundings. From there, on to the use of newspapers, all the sections of the paper, from the headlines on page one, to the want ads, to the cartoons, and points in between. 

"When I began my training in journalism in the school of hard knocks, the very first thing I was told by a very senior and aged editor was that I should always write to a level of a grade six student being able to understand the communication." Would you believe that this was the case at the turn of the 20th century, and is still used today. Readability formulas were created by the newsmen and women of the late 19th/early 20th century so that they could sell papers to the masses of new immigrants, many of whom learned to read by reading the newspapers. On average, using readability formulas, articles in most North American newspapers will be written anywhere from a grade five readability level to what is considered university level. 

If I was teaching in an ESL classroom, I would use the newspaper and blank sheets of paper to help my students learn to read and write L2.


----------



## Rps

Don, Marc, we need to ensure the message we are sending relates to the reality of the participants. Dick and Jane were not relevant to me when I grew up. It really maintained the stereotype "home" of the 50s. All girls were blond, Dad worked somewhere, probably an office, and Mom was the fountain to virtue. I agree with you Marc, my classes would capture their own words, then teach them to read and write them .... but this is my Freirean bent. I think we are shifting from the "medium is the message" to the "message is the medium". I think, as mentioned Don, the rules of journalism was a Grade 6, I tell my daughter to write her papers for understanding at a Grade 8 level. Let me tell you, that is a struggle for her, as in her Masters programme her fellow students write to impress rather than to enlighten. What is funny is that ol' Dad isn't that far off from how her profs feel.. Her marks are in the 90s because she is learning to convey so that anyone can understand.... so, getting back to your point Don, are those who have extensive vocabs really communicating .... lexically literate does not mean communicatively literate in my books.


----------



## Rps

Marc, an aspect of my delivery is to have my L2s learn issue identification in English by using problem solving models and printing "issues" on 3 x 4 cards. Thus helping them learn how to express ideas in clear and concise manner, by using their own words patterns.


----------



## eMacMan

My dad was a professional consultant in the oil industry. One of his biggest challenges was conveying his knowledge in a such a way that those making decisions and spending dollars could easily understand his reports. 

Simple examples: Horst and Graben. Terms most oil execs, should but do not know.


----------



## Rps

Marc to your point on newspapers. We have an abundance here of tabs. One of my favs is one put out by the Sun. It's call 24 and is in an 8 x 11 format of pictures and brief news. I mean brief.... maybe a summary is a more appropriate description. I give each student one copy and have them find a story of interest. Summarize it for the class, then have everyone turn to the story and have them read it out. Then we discuss the issues on the piece. What's more the thing is free, so it is a constant resource. It had news, business, sports, entertainment so there is a broad spectrum. It seems to work well.


----------



## SINC

RP, I don't find your use of "24" to be all that different from my thoughts. The "See Spot run" analogy works right into your method. Using the basics and not teaching at lofty levels was my point. And the writing to certain grade levels sure has not changed much over the years Marc. 

That said, I personally don't see ESL as an illiteracy issue. As Marc pointed out, most ESL students can read and write in their native language. Real illiteracy to me is the guy who works in the oil patch hauling down six figures a year and driving a dually pickup who has little or no reading skills. That is a by-product of a failed education system where "failure" isn't used as a tool for advancement. Everyone has to pass and many pass right through school with dreadful reading and comprehension skills. I saw it time and time again in the business world and still see it in communications I receive from people who like the pictures on SAP and drop me a line. Sometimes younger people's command of the language and writing abilities scare me.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hi Marc, I see your point, but.... I'm not sure if literacy will lead to a populace becoming critical thinkers. It is a skill that needs to be developed and I don't see that happening in the formal structures we have in place. That is why my project for my masters is developing a model which introduces democratic social change methods to language instruction. But, if the material we are reading is not providing an outlet for developing critical thoughts .... what good is critical thinking?" An interesting contention, Rp. I would say that a society without literacy of some form (i.e., even cultures without an actual orthography may be deemed literate if the culture gets passed on in some manner), then this society is more easily subjugated by an elite. As for "the material not providing an outlet for developing critical thought", I once used the grade one Dick and Jane readers to show my grad students how even this basic form of controlled vocabulary might be used to elicit critical thought (e.g., What are the occupations of males and females in these readers? What might this tell you about the roles of each member of the family? How does this relate to how you grew up in your family? What might have caused the sameness or differences of situations between you and Dick and Jane?) Sadly, many of our teachers did not want us to fully understand the possible meanings of the very first word in these basal readers -- Look .......... for to truly look at the world is to see all of its beauty and its horrors, the tears and the laughter, and the possibilities of looking for a better tomorrow for us all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, to some extent your comments on ESL and literacy are true, but we have many immigrants from islamic countries here and for many [ yes that is read women ] ours is the only education they have received. So, it really is a literacy issue.

It just depends on the country from where they come. In Ontario they now want to eliminate a letter grade report card system. I think this is dumb, how can you possibly prepare youth for the "graded" working world if they don't experience it in their youth. Also, this takes the incentive out of it for those who want to get a "lettered" grade as a badge of scholarship.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc to your point on newspapers. We have an abundance here of tabs. One of my favs is one put out by the Sun. It's call 24 and is in an 8 x 11 format of pictures and brief news. I mean brief.... maybe a summary is a more appropriate description. I give each student one copy and have them find a story of interest. Summarize it for the class, then have everyone turn to the story and have them read it out. Then we discuss the issues on the piece. What's more the thing is free, so it is a constant resource. It had news, business, sports, entertainment so there is a broad spectrum. It seems to work well.


A grand idea, Rp. Then, the next step is to have them create their own newspaper articles.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> My dad was a professional consultant in the oil industry. One of his biggest challenges was conveying his knowledge in a such a way that those making decisions and spending dollars could easily understand his reports.
> 
> Simple examples: Horst and Graben. Terms most oil execs, should but do not know.


Had to stop for a moment and reach back in my memory bank for the meanings of Horst and Graben, without a context here. Luckily, I enjoyed taking a course in geology back in my senior years of university, so it came to mind. Good idea, eMacMan.


----------



## macdoodle

Ok I am at a loss here, what / who is /are Horst and Graben? 
If it is a big long discourse tell me where to look it up, but short and simple will suffice... 

Something to do with use of easily understood language, or some swindle plot??

Never heard this term, but then I am not in oil, just pay for it!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Ok I am at a loss here, what / who is /are Horst and Graben?
> If it is a big long discourse tell me where to look it up, but short and simple will suffice...
> 
> Something to do with use of easily understood language, or some swindle plot??
> 
> Never heard this term, but then I am not in oil, just pay for it!


Leslie, these are terms that deal with fault lines in the geology of the earth, and are the areas above and below these fault lines. I can't remember, however, which is above or below.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## tilt

I thought I briefly visited this thread a long time ago, but I do not remember. I came in now just to see what it was all about, and the discussion seemed a little beyond my sphere of knowledge or level of maturity. Also, the convention of addressing people by their real names - the only real names I remember are Sinc's and mine (I always had a problem remembering names, very good with faces though - and in the case of internet fora - avatars)!

I am going to try and follow this thread for a while to see if I feel I am worthy to belong to it and maybe make some worthwhile contribution.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Hey Tilt, nice to see you here and while I know your real first name, I will leave it to you to divulge it if you wish. You are certainly worthy to participate here, as is anyone else who chooses to do so. we think of each other as family here and share our triumphs and sorrow depending on the situation. Welcome aboard.


----------



## friend

Hi Tilt.
I'm Camán. (pron. ka-mAAAn)
We met in another tread some months ago. 
Happy to see you here.  :clap:

Nite all, see youse tomorrow.


----------



## MLeh

macdoodle said:


> Ok I am at a loss here, what / who is /are Horst and Graben?
> If it is a big long discourse tell me where to look it up, but short and simple will suffice...
> 
> Something to do with use of easily understood language, or some swindle plot??
> 
> Never heard this term, but then I am not in oil, just pay for it!


I wouldn't lose any sleep over it. Horst is an upheaval, Graben is a depression. It's interesting to oil types because if you have various types of strata laid down over time, which is upset by some sort of seismic event (ie: earthquake), then over the millennia the oil and other hydrocarbons can become trapped in a certain formation. Earliest oil explorers would generally look for a Horst to drill into, because the oil would pool there and become trapped in the formations - not being able to escape. 

(Geophysics is fun, because you can see the formations in the earth. I remember selling a very short line of seismic data to a geophysicist at Gulf Canada many years ago and having him point out the Horst formation to me in the section. They drilled there, and found a nice pocket of oil.)


----------



## Cameo

Good Morning Don, Marc, and all my Shang family. Popping in quickly before I head to bed, (yes, my schedule is backwards!)

Rainy here and cool - definitely November weather. I think i heard the word snow in the forecast for sometime this week.

Had to have a clunk checked in my new car - seems all it was - was a small clip under the calipers in the brakes. They must have bent it when they put new ones on for the safety.

Hoping everyone has a great day

Jeanne

PS - Welcome Tilt!


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks Marc and Elaine, I can add this to my (miscellaneous) info thread in my head... I know about these formations, but never knew they had a name.... interesting what you can learn here in the Shang, thank you for the info! 

Welcome Tilt, you don't have to use your real name, it isn't as important as your friendship and input, sort of a grab bag of topics, and feel free to start one at any time if you so wish... anything goes here, and often there are solutions/ opinions offered that can give you a different perspective on any concern you may have.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone, nice to hear from you Jeanne. A cute story on SAP this morning to give you a smile called "Those dumb blonde jokes can offend". And speaking of SAP, we set a new all time record for the number of folks accessing the site yesterday. Our previous high was just over 1,000 in a single 24-hour period, but we blew the doors off that with a whopping 1,652 visits yesterday. If that kind of pace continues, we'll be hitting 600,000 a year soon.

And now to football. Today are the CFL semi-finals and I for one will be glued to the TV set for today's pair of games. Hamilton takes on Toronto for the right to meet Montreal in the eastern final next week. And in the west the Riders host BC with the winner meeting Calgary in the western final a week today. The Grey Cup is now only two weeks away. My support will go to both Hamilton and the Green Riders today.


----------



## Sonal

Hi Tilt,

Good to see you here. Don't worry too much about first names--if you don't remember, just use someone's handle. Or ask. 

For me, it's easy, since my first name is Sonal.


----------



## Rps

Hello all, and welcome tilt.. I'm Rp.

Will be cool and damp here today. Jeanne we also have snow all around us but not here yet.
Don, I support the Argos in the East, but I think the Tabbies will eat them for lunch ...oski wee wee ... and as for the West, is there any doubt? Will be another Green Grey Cup this year to be sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Sorry I did not check in to make our Blue Plate Special Sunday Brunch today as promised. Spent the entire ....... and I mean entire morning in the ER. A neighbor started to have chest pains and numbness in his left arm, so while she stayed home with their two year old child, I took him to ER. After hours of waiting, and a few tests, they finally admitted him. What a morning. I am ready for lunch now. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I thought I briefly visited this thread a long time ago, but I do not remember. I came in now just to see what it was all about, and the discussion seemed a little beyond my sphere of knowledge or level of maturity. Also, the convention of addressing people by their real names - the only real names I remember are Sinc's and mine (I always had a problem remembering names, very good with faces though - and in the case of internet fora - avatars)!
> 
> I am going to try and follow this thread for a while to see if I feel I am worthy to belong to it and maybe make some worthwhile contribution.
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, tilt. Do I recall your first name being Paul? If not, I apologize. I am Marc, and would also like to wish you a long and pleasant stay here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good day Marc, I forgot to mention an item I ran on SAP for you, "The Best Scrambled Egg Recipe In The World". It compares favourably to my own recipe and knowing that scrambled is your favourite, I though you would be interested.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, not my idea of a good time. Been there on both sides of that coin. Hope he is doing better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, not my idea of a good time. Been there on both sides of that coin. Hope he is doing better.


Spoke to his wife a few minutes ago and he seems to be doing much better. They will keep him overnight just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good day Marc, I forgot to mention an item I ran on SAP for you, "The Best Scrambled Egg Recipe In The World". It compares favourably to my own recipe and knowing that scrambled is your favourite, I though you would be interested.


Saw the recipe, Don, but I think that I would have to pass. Certainly not a heart-friendly recipe. However, I loved that video clip about the helpful dog. That was most certainly NOT a doxie, who tend to want to be served rather than to help by serving us.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Spoke to his wife a few minutes ago and he seems to be doing much better. They will keep him overnight just in case.


Morning Marc. That's good.
Not anything you want to g wrong, scary stuff indeed.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Sorry I did not check in to make our Blue Plate Special Sunday Brunch today as promised. Spent the entire ....... and I mean entire morning in the ER. A neighbor started to have chest pains and numbness in his left arm, so while she stayed home with their two year old child, I took him to ER. After hours of waiting, and a few tests, they finally admitted him. What a morning. I am ready for lunch now. Anyone interested?


I am so sorry to hear about your neighbour, if they have a young child I assume he is not very old himself.... 
this is a danger signal for sure and hopefully he will not have any serious repercussions ,
I am sure they will look to see if the heart has damage unknown to date... and he will have to look at his diet and exercise regime... but I am sure he is aware of that...

I shall have lunch with you, I haven't had breakfast yet, so an early lunch will serve me well at this point... 

Don those scrambled eggs are making me hungry ...


----------



## friend

Good morning Don, Sonal, Lesli, Rp, Marc and all. 

Thanks for breakfast Marc.
Gearing up to go to the Bahái Centre for the kids Sunday classes.
After the Devotional I get a chance to write for about an hour, so
that is a treat, and maybe if I'm good I get a freshly made latte.
We have a hugh professional coffee machine like they have in a café,
on wheels and all.  :clap:
.....................
_Quadrat 10 / November 14


By My Lord! Notwithstanding all that We have revealed unto thee of the 
mysteries of utterance and the degrees of exposition, methinks I have 
spoken not a single letter of the ocean of God’s hidden knowledge and 
the essence of His inscrutable wisdom. God willing, this We shall erelong 
accomplish in its appointed time. He verily, remembereth all things in their 
own place, and we, in truth, all yield praise unto Him.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc. That's good.
> Not anything you want to g wrong, scary stuff indeed.


Afternoon, Caman. No, better safe than sorry. Just went to visit him just to make sure all is well, since his wife can't go and he was having a bit of an anxiety attack. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you today? I get a TV station from Seattle, so I am always hearing about your weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your neighbour, if they have a young child I assume he is not very old himself....
> this is a danger signal for sure and hopefully he will not have any serious repercussions ,
> I am sure they will look to see if the heart has damage unknown to date... and he will have to look at his diet and exercise regime... but I am sure he is aware of that...
> 
> I shall have lunch with you, I haven't had breakfast yet, so an early lunch will serve me well at this point...
> 
> Don those scrambled eggs are making me hungry ...


He is in his late 30s, and is a runner. I am amazed at how much he is able to run each week, and he is amazed at how much snow I can shovel in a day. Strange, but last winter he got winded and I had to help him shovel out his driveway. It was only about 6 inches, so not deep enough for a snowblower, but he was winded. He said it was just a cold. So, I did most of his driveway .......... and now he is in the hospital eight months later. C'est la vie.


----------



## SINC

Ah, that's better, the work for the day is done, as are the dual backups of both the Mini and the MBP. 

The eastern CFL semi-final is on the HDTV, my comfy chair is in between the two computers should the need arise to use them during the games today. And oh yeah, the first cold one of the day is cracked and being enjoyed. We'll see if I can keep up my blistering pace of a light beer a quarter on a game day. 

Yep, all is well and life is good.


----------



## SINC

Re-organized my office yesterday and now have all the comforts of home to watch TV and or work, or both for that matter. The Mini is on the main desk with the MBP behind me and with a new swivel chair, I can easily access both. And oh yeah, a beer fridge right handy. 

Here's a view from each way shot with my iPhone 4:


----------



## Rps

Say Don, is it a new trend in the CFL for both teams not wanting to win a game..... neither team could put the other away, that was weird. Sooooooooooooooooo, the Argos should be able to not win against the not winning Als next week.

Let's hope for a better effort with the Riders..........


----------



## SINC

Yeah Rp, that was a disappointment for sure. I hope the same reversal of fortunes does not hold true in the next game. BUT didn't Toronto kinda beat up on Montreal recently? What if they repeat that performance? Just saying.


----------



## Rps

To be honest Don, I think Montreal was a mail in, no stars played so it is hard to tell. Personally, I think the league should put a rule in to play the starters. If I was an Als fan, and it was the only game I could get to all year, I would be p*ssed.

Could you imagine paying $300 for a pair of tickets to a theatre production only to have all the stand-ins performing. I would be livid.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from an interesting two hour baby sitting arrangement. The wife of the man I drove over to the ER this morning asked if I would come over to sit for their son for a couple of hours while she visited her husband in the hospital. The child asked that I bring over "Bigit" and "Cafie" (aka Bridget and Casey) ........... who are the two doxies he loves to play with. After an hour of the three of them playing "catch me if you can", I was able to read the three of them "The Very Hungry Caterpillar". I wish that there was someone there to take of picture of me reading for a young two year old boy sitting on my lap and two adult doxies on either side of me .......... all looking at this little book. Cute ........


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am drained, so best to pull the pin now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Well, the CFL lived up to its rep today with a real thriller to decide the western semi. My heart was in my mouth too many times, but the Riders prevailed in the end. Could not have been a better or more exciting game if they had staged the darn thing.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Well, the CFL lived up to its rep today with a real thriller to decide the western semi. My heart was in my mouth too many times, but the Riders prevailed in the end. Could not have been a better or more exciting game if they had staged the darn thing.


Sets up an interesting final with two home teams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine mid-November morning is shaping up all over ehMacLand, so let's rise to face the new day with a good breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Brought my neighbor home from the hospital just now. They were checking for an Ebstein heart anomaly, which they did not find. They are not sure exactly what caused the pain, but told him to scale back his running and to take an 81mg low dose ASA tablet each morning. All in all, everyone is just glad that he is OK and at home.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to hear that your neighbour is home and all is well. I take one aspirin a day too, but a full dose 325 mg. A smile awaits you on SAP along with an interesting tale with video about a lost Amazonian tribe discovered in Peru. Now to tackle tomorrow's edition.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc. Glad your neighbor is doing better. I would have loved to be able to take pictures of you, two doxies and a toddler all enjoying a book together. C'est la vie! Sounds like a good scene for a painting as well. 

Don - off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for breakfast Marc. Glad your neighbor is doing better. I would have loved to be able to take pictures of you, two doxies and a toddler all enjoying a book together. C'est la vie! Sounds like a good scene for a painting as well."

Afternoon, Kim. I could see my reflection in their TV set, which was off, of Jack looking at the book as well as the doxies looking at both me and then the book. With your photography abilities, it would have been a classic shot. Such is Life.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Kim, Sonal and all. 

Marc: Good to hear that you neighbor is back home.

A bit rainy here in Bellevue, but anyway still 10C.
Going to work on the novel in a minute or two. Have to get something
done before the kids get home, and there is only about 9-10 weeks
before I too will have to go to school.
Got my router with my IP-phone going, so now I can call the whole of
Scandinavia for no free for only $10.00/month. 
(calls to mobiles cost a wee bit though, but still it is no to bad)
...................
_Quadrat 13 / November 15

The fundamental truth of the Manifestations is peace. This underlies all 
religion, all justice. The divine purpose is that men should live in unity, 
concord and agreement and should love one another. Consider the virtues 
of the human world and realize that the oneness of humanity is the primary 
foundation of them all. Read the gospel and the other holy books. You will 
find their fundamentals are one and the same.
'Abd'ul-Bahá_


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal and Caman. Sorry that I had no 4PM High Tea. Was baby sitting again, with the doxies, for Little Jack so that his folks could go out to an early dinner (from 4PM to 6PM). The doxies pooped him out racing around the house ........... not sure if he was chasing them or they were chasing him. Still, a grand time was had by all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Most probably know this, but just in case ............... 

YouTube - 2010 Guidelines for CPR

YouTube - Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive ( 1977 )


----------



## tilt

Wow, what a welcome! Thank you all!

Sinc, I mean Don, yes, you have known me a while!
Dr.G, (Marc), you are the only person on EhMac who added me as a friend long ago, and my name is Mohan, not Paul 
Caman, McDoodle, Rp and Sonal, thanks .

I actually do know the first names of many people here, it's just that I do not remember them, seeing more of the handles and avatars on a daily basis  Come to think of it, I actually have begun to believe that Marc looks like Twain 

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

tilt said:


> I actually do know the first names of many people here, it's just that I do not remember them, seeing more of the handles and avatars on a daily basis  Come to think of it, I actually have begun to believe that Marc looks like Twain


Mohan, it always surprises me to remember that Marc is not Mark Twain. 

If it helps, I don't look like a pink flower.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Wow, what a welcome! Thank you all!
> 
> Sinc, I mean Don, yes, you have known me a while!
> Dr.G, (Marc), you are the only person on EhMac who added me as a friend long ago, and my name is Mohan, not Paul
> Caman, McDoodle, Rp and Sonal, thanks .
> 
> I actually do know the first names of many people here, it's just that I do not remember them, seeing more of the handles and avatars on a daily basis  Come to think of it, I actually have begun to believe that Marc looks like Twain
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, Mohan. I think that Paul is your long lost twin brother, just like Peter Scharman is my long lost twin brother here in ehMacLand. Actually, Peter and I look very much alike. 

Good to see you here, Mohan. Paix, mon ami.

Here are recent pics of Peter and yours truly. Peter likes to wear his top hat often, and I am usually in academic garb.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I forgot to mention to you that I saw your twin brother in Future Shop today. If I had a camera handy I would have asked him, a perfect stranger, if I could take his picture. Amazing the similarities, although I think that he was heavier than you are today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! Hanukkah in 2010 begins at sundown on Dec. 1st. Dec. 2nd is the first day of Hanukkah. Some calendars often have it listed as "Hanukkah begins," but you have to account for the fact that the Jewish day is counted from sundown until sundown. That leaves just 16 more days until we light the first candle. I hope you are all getting ready for a latkes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Mohan, it always surprises me to remember that Marc is not Mark Twain.
> 
> If it helps, I don't look like a pink flower.


"O, be some other name! What's in a name? That which we call a rose, by any other name would smell as sweet ...."


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I hope you are all getting ready for a latkes.


I love latkes! :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## tilt

Arrrggghhhhh, I just switched on the TV and saw a commercial with the "Deck the halls" tune! Christmas music already? Here's to a month-and-a-half of no more music on radio!

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Sonal said:


> If it helps, I don't look like a pink flower.


You don't? *sigh*!

Well, my avatar IS a pic of me


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I forgot to mention to you that I saw your twin brother in Future Shop today. If I had a camera handy I would have asked him, a perfect stranger, if I could take his picture. Amazing the similarities, although I think that he was heavier than you are today.


My mother saw my doppelgaenger once in the market street in my hometown in India. He was clean-shaven and I was at home and I had a beard. She comes home and insists it was me and asked what I had been doing out and clean-shaven and how come I had a beard again. Talk about weirdness.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I love latkes! :love2::love2::love2:


Well, then you shall have to have a place of honor at our Hanukkah Table at sunset on Dec. 1st. Shalom, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Arrrggghhhhh, I just switched on the TV and saw a commercial with the "Deck the halls" tune! Christmas music already? Here's to a month-and-a-half of no more music on radio!
> 
> Cheers


Yes, Mohan, way too soon. I was in Future Shop and they answered the phone at customer service with "Future Shop ..... happy holidays". Way too soon for this sort of thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in --

NEW YORK -- San Francisco Giants catcher Buster Posey and Texas Rangers closer Neftali Feliz wound up together on the winning side Monday when they voted the Rookies of the Year. 

Earlier this month, Posey singled off Feliz as the Giants beat Texas in the clinching Game 5 of the World Series. 

"It's hard to believe it's been two weeks," Posey said. 

Posey was the sixth Giants player to win the honor that was first awarded to Jackie Robinson in 1947. Willie Mays, Orlando Cepeda, Willie McCovey, Gary Matthews and John Montefusco also won. Montefusco was the most recent, in 1975. 

CBSSports.com wire reports
Nov. 15, 2010


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> Wow, what a welcome! Thank you all!
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to the Shang Mohan - My name is Kim, but you have probably already gathered that. 



Sonal said:


> I love latkes! :love2::love2::love2:


+1 with sour cream and chopped green onions. 



tilt said:


> Well, my avatar IS a pic of me


Mine too!


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Mohan, I am Leslie, I am not as pretty as the cat, nor as agile.:-(

Kim I never thought you were at all 'fishy' 

i agree that Marc is MR Twain ... I can't see him any other way either.... 

Don, I am sure your avatar represents your mind, going round and round thinking all the time... 

Sonal, you are just as pretty as your flower.... 

Now it is time to get some more work done, I too have lessons to send to my 'teacher' and since she is sleeping now, I can have them ready for her in the morning ... her morning that is... I will be sleeping! :lmao:

Nite all, until tomorrow...


----------



## SINC

Ooohhh, yuk, ruining latkes? For shame. A touch of vinegar perhaps, but sour cream?


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Don, I am sure your avatar represents your mind, going round and round thinking all the time...


Sorry to disappoint Leslie, but my avatar is just what it is. The Apple symbol for the "sync" program called "i" sync.

That of course led me to use it with the meaning:

I (am) SINC = iSync

Simple as that.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Ooohhh, yuk, ruining latkes? For shame. A touch of vinegar perhaps, but sour cream?


Oh Yeaaaah baby, Cold sour cream, hot latkes, and a bit of salt and ground pepper (the onions are merely bonus)


----------



## Dr.G.

"i agree that Marc is MR Twain ... I can't see him any other way either.... " Thank you, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"+1 with sour cream and chopped green onions." Kim, my wife makes great latkes ....... and she likes them with sour cream. I am with Don ........ some apple sauce on mine is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Dare I make pre-Hanukkah latkes this morning????????? No, those shall have to wait for Dec. 1st at sundown. This morning, we have some nice warm oatmeal, cereals and fresh muffins to get you warm and on your way. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Latkes with both sour cream and apple sauce (on the side) so that everyone will be happy comes Hanukkah.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. To keep everyone happy with those latkes, a dash of vinegar and a bit of ketchup is my preference. I love applesauce with roast pork, but sour cream? Never touch the stuff. Anything gone sour gets tossed from my kitchen. 

A funny tale on SAP this morning "a la Rp" this morning called "I Think You Are The Father Of One Of My Kids."


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "O, be some other name! What's in a name? That which we call a rose, by any other name would smell as sweet ...."


Marc that is a sweet sentiment. Do you take that in tablets or capulets............


----------



## Rps

Since thee is a buzz about the new Apple announcement { surely it can't be just the Beatles ] I thought I would share a song with one of my favs, that I can't find on iTunes.....

YouTube - Ray Lyell and the Storm - Carry Me

St. Kitts boy who did good! I have all his albums......


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. To keep everyone happy with those latkes, a dash of vinegar and a bit of ketchup is my preference. I love applesauce with roast pork, but sour cream? Never touch the stuff. Anything gone sour gets tossed from my kitchen.
> 
> A funny tale on SAP this morning "a la Rp" this morning called "I Think You Are The Father Of One Of My Kids."


I have heard of "a dash of vinegar" on latkes, but never ketchup. I am not much of a sour cream person on most things. If someone puts a bit on a baked potato I won't throw it away, but I don't ask for sour cream on anything.

I still say that I saw your twin brother in Future Shop yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc that is a sweet sentiment. Do you take that in tablets or capulets............


Good one, Rp. :lmao::clap: Tablets only for me, in that the Tybalt Tablet Company, and their NL distributor, Friar Laurence of Arabica (who gets me my coffee beans at cost), provides me with those tablets and the "sweet sentiments" for my berry flavored coffee. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Morning Shang Gang!



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Dare I make pre-Hanukkah latkes this morning????????? .


I Double Doxie DARE YOU! 


Good Music Rp - I have to admit I had never heard of Ray Lyell before, but now that I know of him, will seek to hear more. THanks. I was just listening to some vintage Big Mama Thornton already this morning. Awesome. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. It sounds good!


----------



## Dr.G.

"I Double Doxie DARE YOU!"

Kim, to Double Doxie Dare You is what you say after you say...
1. I dare you
2. I double dare you
3. I double Dog Dare you

The last person to accept a Double Doxie Dare You ....... and live to tell the tale, was Annie Edson Taylor. Sadly, her story is not a happy one, so I would suggest you just wait for latkes comes Hanukkah.

"The first barrel trip over Niagra Falls was made by Annie Edson Taylor, a school teacher from Bay City Michigan, on October 4, 1901. Annie's barrel was curiously constructed, tapered almost to a point at the bottom and bound with metal hoops. It was padded with pillows and had a 45.4 kg (100 lb.) anvil in its bottom to keep it upright as it floated downriver.

It had an air supply, "enough to last her a week", forced into the barrel with a common bicycle pump after the barrel's lid was closed. To ensure that the barrel would float down the river and over the Horseshoe Falls, it had to be set adrift in the Canadian current. It would have been impossible for Canadian authorities to stop her trip even if they had wanted to, because Annie's handlers towed the barrel from Grass Island on the United States side and into the Canadian current where it was set adrift at 4:05 p.m. The barrel tipped slightly forward as it went over the brink of the Horseshoe Falls and disappeared behind the curtain of falling water. Seventeen minutes later it floated out from behind the Falls and was stranded on the rocks close to the location of the present day Table Rock Observation Platform. The barrel was opened and Annie Taylor emerged, delirious and with a slight cut on her jaw. She made the trip in an attempt to achieve fame and fortune but achieved neither in her lifetime. She died in the poorhouse twenty years later."


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Wow!!!!!! Even the doxie pups know enough not to take on two gators at the same time. That is one fearless cat.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of WOW, the visitor counter on SAP is going like a windmill this morning. When I logged the counter figure at 5:32 a.m. as I do every day, it read 367,825. Last I checked a few minutes ago, it read 372,561, nearly 6,000 visitors in a four hour period today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I think that he would rather have a World Series ring.

NEW YORK -- Roy Halladay added another victory to an almost perfect season, unanimously winning the NL Cy Young Award on Tuesday and becoming the fifth pitcher to earn the honor in both leagues. 

The Phladelphia ace was an easy choice after leading the league with 21 wins and topping the majors in innings, shutouts and complete games. 

Acquired by the Phillies from Toronto last December and immediately given a $60 million, three-year contract extension, Halladay did everything expected of him - and more. 

"It's by far the most fun I've ever had playing this game," he said on a conference call from Mexico. 

Halladay threw a perfect game at Florida on May 29, firmly stamping this season as the Year of the Pitcher, then tossed a no-hitter game against Cincinnati in his playoff debut. 

Halladay received all 32 first-place votes in results released by the Baseball Writers' Association of America. 

Halladay wins second Cy Young, this one unanimously - MLB - CBSSports.com Baseball


----------



## Rps

Marc, I'm sure he would. You can always [ read probably if you're good ] win the CY, but some guys have never been to a series let alone win the thing. He may never get another chance.


----------



## Rps

Marc," The first barrel trip over Niagra Falls was made by Annie Edson Taylor" I thought they made a movie of this: The Legend of the Falls"..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I'm sure he would. You can always [ read probably if you're good ] win the CY, but some guys have never been to a series let alone win the thing. He may never get another chance.


Yes, and he was going to bring the Phillies to victory over their expected AL opponent, the NY Yankees. Strange how things don't always work out as one plans. 

The Giants WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love saying that. :love2::love2::love2:
Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc," The first barrel trip over Niagra Falls was made by Annie Edson Taylor" I thought they made a movie of this: The Legend of the Falls"..........


:lmao::lmao: Just goes to show you that you should NEVER accept a Double Doxie Dare.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Busy day today, so I shall have an OtHD Classic Buffet so that you may choose exactly what you want to get you going today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see you were up early as usual (about 3:30 a.m. our time). I was able to sleep in all the way to 5:15 a.m. until I got arose to upload SAP. An interesting yarn this morning about a pro designated driver who had a great idea for his service down in Florida. Too bad it won't work here, although it would in summer. I too have a busy day. SAP went viral yesterday with 19,878 visitors.


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone has a nice day  

Day three of not smoking for me. Third times a charm. I originally quit for 4.5 years only to smoke again for about 3 years. Then I quit again for 2.5 yrs up until 6 months ago  I despise smoking tobacco and the last time I quit I said I would never even have a puff again. I should have stuck to the game plan, but a new day has started and as long as I don't smoke today I will be okay


----------



## SINC

Morning Clockwork, much luck to you in your quest to become tobacco free. I quit cold turkey on August 23, 2000 after suffering a heart attack that morning. I was a two pack a day smoker for 42 years previous to that and when the cardiologist said to me, "quit or die" it gave me the resolve to stop.

You might want to adopt that phrase as your own, since it truly does apply to you as well. It provides a powerful motivation to stay off the cigs.


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks Sinc. My grandmother died from emphysema and even on her death bed she still did not want to quit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Clockwork. Good luck on your quitting smoking Cw. One day at a time ........... and before you know it, you shall not be counting the days.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the buffet Marc. I'll have one of everything, thanks. 

Don - THat's cool about SAP going viral yesterday - do you know what, if any article, was the specific draw? 


Good luck quitting again Clockwork! I've never been a smoker, but from watching others quit, I know It's hard to do this, but worth it if you succeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How is the snow situation in Calgary?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How is the snow situation in Calgary?


Totally depressing.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Totally depressing.


Sorry to hear this. :-(


----------



## SINC

Our forecast was just updated to 10 cm of snow today alone. (So you're not the only one depressed Kim.) As to your question re SAP, it was the joke of the day that did it. One person sent links to another and it snowballed on the web.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all. well another day socked in with the snow, it is little so you know it will be here for awhile, (Big snow, little snow, Little snow, big snow.... )
Went out to shovel, but it is futile, just enough to keep the paths open if not completely cleared... 

But the wind is not up to it's usual tricks, so the drifting will be at a minimum, (more than I can say for yesterday... I had to shove it away from the door to gat out.... 

Anyhow I will have some of that buffet now Marc, if there is any left, if it is lunch things I won't complain, just as long as there is a nice cup of hot 'something' in a mug to wrap my hands around... they are damp and cold... XX)

Off to start another very difficult project, I am not even sure it is possible.... but I will see, I hate these sort of things, you have to try them to see if they will work, but the customer does not know how much time goes into these things... I did warn him this morning however it may not be possible, so we will see what comes from it... 

Have a good day everyone, and don't go mad with the shoveling Don, it's not heart healthy except for small doses...


----------



## Dr.G.

Some interesting Mark Twain quotes on the eve of the release of his autobiography. 100 years after his death, Mark Twain's autobiography is being published the way the author himself wished — from dictated stories collected by the University of California, Berkeley's Mark Twain Project. The first volume (of three) is out now, and the long-anticipated release is drawing attention from Twain-lovers around the world.

"You will never know how much enjoyment you've lost until you get to dictating your biography."

"In an autobiography, you wander at your free will all over your life."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Anyhow I will have some of that buffet now Marc, if there is any left, if it is lunch things I won't complain, just as long as there is a nice cup of hot 'something' in a mug to wrap my hands around... they are damp and cold... " Leslie, we shall deliver something hot and filling via Doxie Express. Go inside and get dry and warm.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Have a good day everyone, and don't go mad with the shoveling Don, it's not heart healthy except for small doses...


I have a snow blower to solve that issue Leslie, but I still take it easy.


----------



## MLeh

I guess I won't complain about our blustery winds and horizontal rain then.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.

I'm home sick today.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Some interesting Mark Twain quotes on the eve of the release of his autobiography. 100 years after his death, Mark Twain's autobiography is being published the way the author himself wished — from dictated stories collected by the University of California, Berkeley's Mark Twain Project. The first volume (of three) is out now, and the long-anticipated release is drawing attention from Twain-lovers around the world.
> 
> "You will never know how much enjoyment you've lost until you get to dictating your biography."
> 
> "In an autobiography, you wander at your free will all over your life."


I am dying to get my hands on that book Marc, Mr Twain is a particular favourite of mine, it was interesting in the Bio I watched a few weeks ago how he himself mentioned his book and when it was to be published (so he would be remembered) ... I hope the sales skyrocket... who could ever forget Mark Twain indeed .... his wisdom is as relevant today as ever and witticisms never go out of style... his wonderful way with words will surely make these books a rare treasure to read even if you never heard of him... 
I am happy I am alive to read them, my dad, however who loved Mark Twain as much as he loved to breathe, will not.
(I am hoping he has met the great man in the beyond and has had an accounting from the man himself....  )


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I'm home sick today.


Afternoon, Sonal. I shall send over some hot tea and some vegetarian soup to help you feel better. Just a cold?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I am dying to get my hands on that book Marc, Mr Twain is a particular favourite of mine, it was interesting in the Bio I watched a few weeks ago how he himself mentioned his book and when it was to be published (so he would be remembered) ... I hope the sales skyrocket... who could ever forget Mark Twain indeed .... his wisdom is as relevant today as ever and witticisms never go out of style... his wonderful way with words will surely make these books a rare treasure to read even if you never heard of him...
> I am happy I am alive to read them, my dad, however who loved Mark Twain as much as he loved to breathe, will not.
> (I am hoping he has met the great man in the beyond and has had an accounting from the man himself....  )


Leslie, I moaned and groaned when we had to read Huck Finn and Tom Sawyer in high school, since I had no background knowledge or experience with that part of America. Once I saw the Mississippi River, and lived down south, I had a greater appreciation for his writing, and for him as a man.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. I shall send over some hot tea and some vegetarian soup to help you feel better. Just a cold?


Seems to be. Truthfully, I'm happy about it, since I've been feeling the beginnings of a cold for a few days now.... I prefer to be sick and just get it over with rather than drag out that not-quick-sick, not-quite-well feeling for days and days.


----------



## Dr.G.

'The Autobiography Of Mark Twain': Satire To Spare : NPR

Leslie, here is a link re his autobiography.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Seems to be. Truthfully, I'm happy about it, since I've been feeling the beginnings of a cold for a few days now.... I prefer to be sick and just get it over with rather than drag out that not-quick-sick, not-quite-well feeling for days and days.


That's the spirit, Sonal. Our "Block and Tackle" Tea might be just the thing for you. Drink two cups, and then, if you are able to walk a block in downtown TO, you shall be able to tackle anything Life throws at you. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I am surprised that Bruce Bochy of the World Series champion San Francisco Giants got only a single first place vote for Manager of the Year. Still, he has a World Series ring to show off comes the new season.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> That's the spirit, Sonal. Our "Block and Tackle" Tea might be just the thing for you. Drink two cups, and then, if you are able to walk a block in downtown TO, you shall be able to tackle anything Life throws at you. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Sign me up. I live on a particularly short block.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sign me up. I live on a particularly short block.


Well, given this fact, and the reality that you are not all that big, I shall send you a half-measure. You should be up and about by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rps

Marc, my vote would have gone to Bobby Cox, and not just because I'm a Braves fan. He did a great job with a team that was a shadow of its former self.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Kim, Clockwork, Rp, Sonal, Leslie, Elaine and all. 

Cw: Good work. Keep at it.  :clap:

Thing are not that good here marriage-wise.
Anna has a tendency to get worried over things and
taking it out on me, then expecting me to comfort her.
I'm not always that flexible, and I am not bullet proof either.
We will see, time will tell. But I am not willing to become
someones punchbag again. That's were I draw the line.
Been there, done that and didn't like it a bit. 
...........................
_Qudrat 16 / November 17

O people of the world!
The dawn of the Sun of Reality is assuredly for the illumination of the world 
and for the manifestation of mercy. In the assemblage of the family of Adam 
results and fruits are praiseworthy, and the holy bestowals of every bounty are 
abundant. It is an absolute mercy and a complete bounty, the illumination of the 
world, fellowship and harmony, love and union; nay, rather, mercifulness and 
oneness, the elimination of discord and the unity of whosoever are on the earth 
in the utmost of freedom and dignity. The Blessed Beauty said: “All are the fruits 
of one tree and the leaves of one branch.” He likened the world of existence to 
one tree and all the souls to leaves, blossoms and fruits. Therefore all the branches,
leaves, blossoms and fruits must be in the utmost of freshness, and the bringing 
about of this delicacy and sweetness depends upon union and fellowship.
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## KC4

Hey Sonal - Hope you are feeling better soon. I am making a big bunch of split pea soup if you or anyone else is interested. There are two batches - one with ham and another without. 

I am waiting around for Habitat for Humanity to call.. They are going to pick up a bunch of things from the demo'ed condo that they want to reuse.. fridge, cabinetry, doors, hardware, plumbing and light fixtures etc. I am glad they can use it. I did not want to throw it away and it's a lot easier than trying to sell it piece by piece myself. 

My mood continues to fall with the snow. I've already shoveled a foot of snow off my vehicle in anticipation of HFH's call - I have to meet them at the condo - unfortunately it is not near where I live. The walks are also done again for the second time today. I expect they will need it again before the day is done. 

Caman - sorry to hear that you have hit some rough waters again. Hopefully things will return to calm serenity soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, my vote would have gone to Bobby Cox, and not just because I'm a Braves fan. He did a great job with a team that was a shadow of its former self.


The sentimental me would have voted for Cox, the Giants fan would have voted for Bouchy, and the pragmatic me would have voted for Dusty Baker.

Still, the Giants won the World Series, and I am happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thing are not that good here marriage-wise.
Anna has a tendency to get worried over things and
taking it out on me, then expecting me to comfort her.
I'm not always that flexible, and I am not bullet proof either.
We will see, time will tell. But I am not willing to become
someones punchbag again. That's were I draw the line.
Been there, done that and didn't like it a bit. " 

Sorry to hear this, Caman. I can relate in that this is what it was like in my first marriage. Years later, my former wife admitted that she emotionally abused me prior to her abandoning me and our two children so that she could "do her own thing".

To wish you good luck would seem trite. You need more than luck. Hopefully, you shall be able to talk with Anna and work things out.


----------



## Dr.G.

"My mood continues to fall with the snow. I've already shoveled a foot of snow off my vehicle in anticipation of HFH's call - I have to meet them at the condo - unfortunately it is not near where I live. The walks are also done again for the second time today. I expect they will need it again before the day is done." 

I certainly can relate with your mood, Kim. This is how I feel when we get our first real snow in mid-Nov. to early Dec., knowing that it shall be the bottom layer of snow that won't see the light of day until late April to mid-May ............ unless we get a huge amount of snow that will be with us until late June. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Thanks Kim and Marc.
I just have to stop listening to the less nice words said.


----------



## SINC

Sometimes turning the other cheek makes all the difference. Often things are said that are not truly meant in a moment of frustration. A marriage takes work at overlooking fault some days. Yesterday or today may have been one of them Camán.


----------



## KC4

Sigh. Even HFH is having a bad snow day today - their truck is stuck. The pick-up will have to wait for another day. 

Another unfortunate thing is that the City seems to be having some water main problems in our area today. Would you believe in sub zero temperatures, the street in front of our house has water running down it? It is pooling at the intersection near us. That ought to make a fine skating rink for vehicles. I think the STOP sign has just become an inside joke....hopefully no vehicle will end up inside my house....


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Sometimes turning the other cheek makes all the difference. Often things are said that are not truly meant in a moment of frustration. A marriage takes work at overlooking fault some days. Yesterday or today may have been one of them Camán.


My husband says "I have big shoulders - it just rolls off." And for my part, when he irritates me, I've learnt to laugh at his foibles, accept him the way he is, and try to remember that he really does love me.

But I think every relationship has good days and bad days.

It can't be easy going from the long-distance relationship, where people can more easily 'edit' themselves to a 24/7 existence where you get all the burps and farts too. It takes persistence and patience, understanding and acceptance. On both party's parts.

One of the pastors for whom I used to play at weddings had a standard wedding sermon (which I heard many, many times). He'd say that relationships are not 50/50, and if you expect a 50/50 relationship, you're going to be in trouble. Relationships are 80/20. "And each of you" (he'd say, looking at each of the couple he was marrying, individually) "have to put in 80% and should only expect 20%." So ... don't think 50/50. Think 80/20. I always thought that was very sound advice.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> "And each of you" (he'd say, looking at each of the couple he was marrying, individually) "have to put in 80% and should only expect 20%." So ... don't think 50/50. Think 80/20. I always thought that was very sound advice.


As do I. Thanks for sharing that Elaine. Your pastor is a very wise man.


----------



## eMacMan

MLeh said:


> My husband says "I have big shoulders - it just rolls off." And for my part, when he irritates me, I've learnt to laugh at his foibles, accept him the way he is, and try to remember that he really does love me.
> 
> But I think every relationship has good days and bad days.
> 
> It can't be easy going from the long-distance relationship, where people can more easily 'edit' themselves to a 24/7 existence where you get all the burps and farts too. It takes persistence and patience, understanding and acceptance. On both party's parts.
> 
> One of the pastors for whom I used to play at weddings had a standard wedding sermon (which I heard many, many times). He'd say that relationships are not 50/50, and if you expect a 50/50 relationship, you're going to be in trouble. Relationships are 80/20. "And each of you" (he'd say, looking at each of the couple he was marrying, individually) "have to put in 80% and should only expect 20%." So ... don't think 50/50. Think 80/20. I always thought that was very sound advice.


Certainly there are days when one or the other has to do way more than their share. Sooner or later it does even out.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Sometimes turning the other cheek makes all the difference. Often things are said that are not truly meant in a moment of frustration. A marriage takes work at overlooking fault some days. Yesterday or today may have been one of them Camán.


I have done that so many times that I resemble a turnstile. 
I wont give any examples, but it would be quite explanatory, I ensure you. 
Thanks for the tip though. I agree with you.
It takes two to Tango, but only one to stop the music.


----------



## friend

eMacMan said:


> Certainly there are days when one or the other has to do way more than their share. Sooner or later it does even out.


It would be nice, but no it does not. 
Ever encountered being asked to do one thing that takes effort and time
and getting crap for not doing something else too? 
Just asking. 

My daughter Hanna gave a good explanation to how it really works.
I was a wee bit upset being shouted at for no reason what so ever and
Hanna said that Anna was just having a bad day.
"What about me, can I?" I said.
"You are not allowed to have a bad day" she replied.
And there we have it. That is my life in a nutshell. 
Trust me. That is my life and I try only to complain a wee bit when it 
jump up and bites me the arse, since I need to sit and relax sometimes.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ever encountered being asked to do one thing that takes effort and time and getting crap for not doing something else too? Just asking."

Yes, I have been there as well, and there is no easy answer as to how to get out of this situation ........... other than talking with Anna. That is not an easy answer, but it is one that is necessary.

"My daughter Hanna gave a good explanation to how it really works. I was a wee bit upset being shouted at for no reason what so ever and Hanna said that Anna was just having a bad day. "What about me, can I?" I said. "You are not allowed to have a bad day" she replied." As a parent, no, you can't have a bad day in front of your children. There are two rules in parenting -- Rule #1 is that being a parent is not easy or fair ....... Rule #2 is that there is nothing you can do to change Rule #1. So, try to add a bit to Rule #1 -- that being a parent is not easy or fair ........ but over time it is very rewarding.

Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

And have a good night as well, Caman. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> And have a good night as well, Caman. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc. Nite. 
Anna assumed, on her own accord, her part of the problem,
so we might still make it good. 
Friggin´roller coaster this.


----------



## friend

Been talking to Sweden.
The time difference really take a toll on you. XX)
It's now 00:55am and I need to sleeeeep. 
Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc. Nite.
> Anna assumed, on her own accord, her part of the problem,
> so we might still make it good.
> Friggin´roller coaster this.


Good to hear, Caman. It will take both of you talking openly to resolve this conflict.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a nice breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning  

"The real art of conversation is not only to say the right thing at the right place but to leave unsaid the wrong thing at the tempting moment". Dorothy Nevill


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. If you've ever wondered what the difference is between a Grandma and a Grandpa, wonder no more. SAP has your answer this morning with an Rp style tale. It is a cold one at -17° here this morning with a very chilly wind and 92% RH.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Good morning
> 
> "The real art of conversation is not only to say the right thing at the right place but to leave unsaid the wrong thing at the tempting moment". Dorothy Nevill


Morning, Clockwork. A very true quote .......... especially when it comes to marriage. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Good morning everyone: I always thought conversation was that brief moment of silence that allowed you to get your point across.................................


----------



## Clockwork

Dr. G

I have been trying to fix myself with various ideologies and professions for many years. In the process of trying to fix myself, I have caused a lot of suffering to my family. I am between the devil and the deep blue sea. I could be better, but I could be worse so I will take the day as a gift. 

Quitting smoking at this point was probably not the best idea, but continuing to smoke is not an option either because my eating, exercising, moods and sleeping habits become impaired while smoking. I have been a smoker at times and a non-smoker and I can tell you that for me, smoking is an evil like no other. 

I don't care if I have to cut my fingers off and tape my mouth shut I will not smoke today


----------



## SINC

Clockwork said:


> I don't care if I have to cut my fingers off and tape my mouth shut I will not smoke today


That's some resolve you have going, Clockwork.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Dr. G
> 
> I have been trying to fix myself with various ideologies and professions for many years. In the process of trying to fix myself, I have caused a lot of suffering to my family. I am between the devil and the deep blue sea. I could be better, but I could be worse so I will take the day as a gift.
> 
> Quitting smoking at this point was probably not the best idea, but continuing to smoke is not an option either because my eating, exercising, moods and sleeping habits become impaired while smoking. I have been a smoker at times and a non-smoker and I can tell you that for me, smoking is an evil like no other.
> 
> I don't care if I have to cut my fingers off and tape my mouth shut I will not smoke today


Sounds like you are on the right track, Clockwork. "Keep the faith", as we used to say back in the 1960s, and may this faith be in yourself and your striving to make the most of today's "gift".

When you feel like smoking, stop, don't light up, and post here in The Shang. Use us like a patch. 

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning everyone: I always thought conversation was that brief moment of silence that allowed you to get your point across.................................


Morning, Rp. How is Life treating you today? How is Life treating Cruzer these days?


----------



## SINC

Time to see if the snow blower will start and clean the driveways. (We have three.)

Then it is off to the camera store to buy a new camera. The batteries in my trusty old Nikon have begun to swell and since I always carry two of them, I am facing a $200 plus cost to replace them, but they are extremely difficult to find and unless you order direct from Nikon, nearly impossible. Methinks it is time to retire the Nikon. I got my $1,200 worth of use out of it over the past seven years and with the advent of very high quality point and shoots, a Panasonic Lumix looks to be a good option at only $500. (Just $300 more than the batteries.) The small size would also be a bonus and eliminate having to carry around the big case. With a battery life of 400 pictures, there would also be no need for a back-up battery.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

Uughh. The snow continues to fall and freeze my enthusiasm for much other than returning to my nice warm bed today. It is forecast to reach a low of -20 today. Shudder.


----------



## eMacMan

So nearly a foot of fresh snow this AM. After shoveling six inches yesterday I was thinking in terms of a couple of days to get the drive/alley shoveled. Lots of food on hand. 

So surprise about 9 this morning a very kind neighbour was out on his bladed ATV clearing the alley and most of our driveway and in -12°C temps. :clap: He did several other driveways as well.

Looks like lot more snow to come but it is so nice to have that escape route open.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon (well, close enough) all.

Cold is at a stage where I'm a bit too well to be at home, and if I went to work I would function fairly miserably. So I'm home. May go to work for a few hours later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Kim and eMacMan. Sounds like Winter has come early to Alberta. Still, with any luck, you shall get much warmer temps next week, with lots of sunshine, and it will melt all of this snow away. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon (well, close enough) all.
> 
> Cold is at a stage where I'm a bit too well to be at home, and if I went to work I would function fairly miserably. So I'm home. May go to work for a few hours later.


Afternoon, Sonal. Maybe another quarter-strength Block and Tackle Tea might be in order? Still, another day at home, resting and warm, might also be helpful.


----------



## SINC

Three driveways plus 250 feet of sidewalk down in 30 minutes. That Honda blower is a wonderful thing. Now to warm cold feet and hands before I head out to shop for a camera.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don, Kim and eMacMan. Sounds like Winter has come early to Alberta. Still, with any luck, you shall get much warmer temps next week, with lots of sunshine, and it will melt all of this snow away. We shall see.


Only if the weather man is lying. Still that does leave us some slight hope as weathermen are known to be slightly more honest than politicians.beejacon

One way or the other this is snow that will still be around in early May.


----------



## eMacMan

Photo shot through the window a few minutes ago. As you can see still snowing but short of blizzard conditions. Catch 22 wind stays down and snow keeps coming, or wind comes up and we have a mother of a ground blizzard.
View attachment 17069


----------



## MLeh

eMacMan said:


> Photo shot through the window a few minutes ago. As you can see still snowing but short of blizzard conditions. Catch 22 wind stays down and snow keeps coming, or wind comes up and we have a mother of a ground blizzard.
> View attachment 17069


Brrr! What part of the province are you in?


----------



## eMacMan

MLeh said:


> Brrr! What part of the province are you in?


SW corner. Six more inches in the past 3 hours. Eighteen inches since yesterday afternoon. Very light, I was able to push it for about 20 feet. A good thing as even though this is the first real snowstorm of the season I am running out of places to put it.tptptptp


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Nice you guys are talking about snow .... that is rather than me talking about snow.

Since it is on its way, I thought I'd share a Russian folk song about snow:

YouTube - Traditional Russian Folk Songs: ?????????? (Snow Maiden)


----------



## MLeh

eMacMan said:


> SW corner. Six more inches in the past 3 hours. Eighteen inches since yesterday afternoon. Very light, I was able to push it for about 20 feet. A good thing as even though this is the first real snowstorm of the season I am running out of places to put it.tptptptp


It can really come down in that part of the world. I was driving from Lethbridge to Fernie a few winters ago - could see the clouds ahead - I thought they were a bit further on, closer to the mountains, but I guess the front was moving pretty quickly. Just as I passed Brocket the landscape disappeared and there was pretty much nothing to see but snow -visibility less than 20' with the snow - but at least it wasn't blowing. It's so pretty when the snow stops and the sun comes out though - can't beat the scenery - mountains, trees, snow, sun. I just like to see it from inside a nice warm house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, it is just after 4PM where you are, so tea shall be served to you. Be comfortable and enjoy. Anyone else in need of some soothing warmth?


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Marc,
Just in from out, shoveling.... again... I shall have some of that soothing warmth...whatever it is! 
Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hi Marc,
> Just in from out, shoveling.... again... I shall have some of that soothing warmth...whatever it is!
> Thanks!


Coming right up, Leslie. I shall send some warmth as well ........ still just over 8C here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> SW corner. Six more inches in the past 3 hours. Eighteen inches since yesterday afternoon. Very light, I was able to push it for about 20 feet. A good thing as even though this is the first real snowstorm of the season I am running out of places to put it.tptptptp


Luckily it is light snow, eMacMan. Six inches of wet snow here in St.John's packs up if you try to push it for more than 20 inches. It is too heavy to throw upwards once the mounds are over 7 feet high, so I have a couple of ergonomic shovels which help to lift and carry the snow. 

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The storms that I hate the most here are the ones which are not forecast. On the morning of Dec.6th last year they said that we might have some afternoon flurries, which we did, and might wake up to about 5cm of snow. All was fine on the 6th, with just a bit of snow on the ground. This is what we woke up to on Pearl Harbor Day.


----------



## tilt

I am sorry for all you folks out there who are having snow! I have not had a need here in Burlington to retire my shorts and t-shirts yet. No, not that it's Summer-warm; I just have a preference and a much higher tolerance for cold than most other people and a very low tolerance for heat. Anything above 20 degrees and I am not a happy camper.

As long as it's not windy, I am in shorts and t-shirt even in sub-zero temps.

Cheers


----------



## macdoodle

The snow is light and frothy, easy to move ... as for cold it isn't cold yet, just -18 right now... it is just that it dropped in on us without warning... I am still looking for those really warm gloves made inside of fabric/ waterproof mitts, they were a wonderful find I tell you! 

Glad you are not getting the cold right now, but when you do , you will know it... damp cold is the worst kind.... so wait, your turn is coming...


----------



## SINC

Yikes Mohan, that is way cool!


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I am sorry for all you folks out there who are having snow! I have not had a need here in Burlington to retire my shorts and t-shirts yet. No, not that it's Summer-warm; I just have a preference and a much higher tolerance for cold than most other people and a very low tolerance for heat. Anything above 20 degrees and I am not a happy camper.
> 
> As long as it's not windy, I am in shorts and t-shirt even in sub-zero temps.
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, here in St.John's, temps above 20C or below -20C are in our hot and cold range ........ + and - 25C is very hot and very cold and we might get a few days in the 30C range with the humidex in summer, and a day every decade in the -30C range with the windchill. Still, I miss a real Spring, which does not really exist here in St.John's, with June have about 3 days on average above 20C and the rest of the month between 10-15C, with little sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> The snow is light and frothy, easy to move ... as for cold it isn't cold yet, just -18 right now... it is just that it dropped in on us without warning... I am still looking for those really warm gloves made inside of fabric/ waterproof mitts, they were a wonderful find I tell you!
> 
> Glad you are not getting the cold right now, but when you do , you will know it... damp cold is the worst kind.... so wait, your turn is coming...


Leslie, you are like my wife ....... she likes the bitterly cold and sunny days of Calgary and Edmonton, when the temp is -30C, than the -1C and damp and cloudy days here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope to hear from you soon. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Next Thursday is American Thanksgiving .......... and I am dreaming of a green Christmas and a nicely cooked turkey. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming here, so I shall make a TGIF Happy Meal Breakfast for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I've been up for two hours and just finished tomorrow's SAP. If you've ever worked for a boss who reacts before getting the facts and thinking things through, there is a story today that you may find amusing titled, "Always Get Your Facts Straight".

We have to take Ann's car in for a tune up this morning at 8:00 so w will venture out in the -22° weather to do it. Lots of snow on the ground and it will now stay until spring.


----------



## MLeh

Morning Don and Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Elaine. Hope you don't have to come to Alberta again anytime soon. We've got just a bit of winter happening right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Elaine. Hopefully, we shall all have a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

It's weird Don, but _usually_ when I'm in Alberta the weather behaves. I was in Airdrie last winter, and it was about +10°. The guys said "It's a good thing you weren't here yesterday - it was minus 20". I got home and checked the weather, and the temperatures had plunged again to that same minus 20 after I flew out. (It must be my warm personality.)

I really enjoy coming out to the sunshine in Alberta during the winter (the west coast is warm, but I miss the sun), and the cold snapping my nostrils closed reminds me of how good I have it out here on the coast despite the rain.  I just don't like having to drive rental cars when the roads are bad. They generally don't handle the snow and ice as nicely as my Highlander.

I've got a bunch of jobs in Alberta that I'm supposed to come out for sometime soon, but the contractors haven't given me any notice, and I'm not phoning them and asking. I'm hoping we can delay (ignore) them all until spring. 

Got down to 2° here overnight. Might even have some frost tomorrow night!


----------



## SINC

Well Elaine, if that's the case please feel free to visit us anytime you wish durning the winter. Anyone who brings mild temperatures with them is more than welcome.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning Marc, Don Elaine et al...
I woke to -21C this morning, supposed to go up to -17 at some point today... XX)
I am glad I got the shoveling done, since what is left is pretty frozen ..
I am missing the coast today... 

Wouldn't be bad if I didn't have a neighbour on a farm south of here who needs help... another friend does get the animals in the morning, and I go in the evening, often taking a hot meal... 

I am hoping she will be better soon, it is becoming a chore I am afraid... (3 months now) 
All the running about to Dr's and hospitals reveals there is nothing wrong, but I am thinking it is a plea for attention now... my bad, sorry for sounding like the wicked witch from the west... but sometimes people do stay ill for attention... it is frustrating to say the least... 
I am chilly and grumpy this morning, must get a coffee and fix my mood... it is not chronic, just sounding off a bit this AM ... 

I will take some of whatever is hot Marc... thanks... !


----------



## MLeh

It's sometimes hard to know where the line is between 'helping' and 'enabling', isn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning Marc, Don Elaine et al...
> I woke to -21C this morning, supposed to go up to -17 at some point today... XX)
> I am glad I got the shoveling done, since what is left is pretty frozen ..
> I am missing the coast today...
> 
> Wouldn't be bad if I didn't have a neighbour on a farm south of here who needs help... another friend does get the animals in the morning, and I go in the evening, often taking a hot meal...
> 
> I am hoping she will be better soon, it is becoming a chore I am afraid... (3 months now)
> All the running about to Dr's and hospitals reveals there is nothing wrong, but I am thinking it is a plea for attention now... my bad, sorry for sounding like the wicked witch from the west... but sometimes people do stay ill for attention... it is frustrating to say the least...
> I am chilly and grumpy this morning, must get a coffee and fix my mood... it is not chronic, just sounding off a bit this AM ...
> 
> I will take some of whatever is hot Marc... thanks... !


Something hot coming right up, Leslie. Sounds as if you could also use a bit of a vacation ............. let's say Cuba. We have a room reserved in your name, with a bit of the beach set aside just for you. Interested?


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> It's sometimes hard to know where the line is between 'helping' and 'enabling', isn't it?


Yes it is Elaine, this is the woman whose son committed suicide because he was full of cancer, no one knew until the autopsy, but I know he knew, her remaining son comes as often as he can but he works a good piece away, the son who is gone lived close by and stopped into the farm every day... 
It was after this that she became 'ill' when the attention began to die down from the community... 
I am at a loss as I don't really know what to say or do to arouse her 'spark' ... 
She says she wants to get well, and now we know what isn't wrong in her body she should be getting on more... I think she is afraid no one will come, and it may be subconscious, but the fear is there... 

I have done a lot of emotional therapy, but if one does not recognize the need there is nothing I can do to help.... denial is a terrible place to be in... I know it is all connected to her son, but I cannot seem to help her see that stuffing down your feelings creates pain in the physical and it will erupt in strange ways that show nothing on an Xray or MRI... but the pain is real... she isn't understanding this... although she claims she does... 
I just don't know what I can do.... 
(I think I am having a feel sorry for myself morning) :lmao: Best not go there!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Something hot coming right up, Leslie. Sounds as if you could also use a bit of a vacation ............. let's say Cuba. We have a room reserved in your name, with a bit of the beach set aside just for you. Interested?


Sounds just perfect Marc, make sure the beach is big enough for all the members of the Shang.... I am sure they would love to come... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sounds just perfect Marc, make sure the beach is big enough for all the members of the Shang.... I am sure they would love to come... :clap:


But of course ......................


----------



## MLeh

That does sound complicated, Leslie, and I can understand why it would become frustrating. So many residual emotions she must have. (My first thought is that depression often exhibits itself in physiological ways, and secondly, the results of her son's autopsy may have triggered some subconscious thoughts that she too has some 'hidden' disease.)

I hope she is getting some professional psychological counseling in addition to the support of her friends and neighbours.

All you can do is 'your best', and even then sometimes that's not enough.


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> That does sound complicated, Leslie, and I can understand why it would become frustrating. So many residual emotions she must have. (My first thought is that depression often exhibits itself in physiological ways, and secondly, the results of her son's autopsy may have triggered some subconscious thoughts that she too has some 'hidden' disease.)
> 
> I hope she is getting some professional psychological counseling in addition to the support of her friends and neighbours.
> 
> All you can do is 'your best', and even then sometimes that's not enough.


Thanks Elaine for your support and insight, I fell better already, but I am still chilly!! :lmao:


----------



## MLeh

macdoodle said:


> Thanks Elaine for your support and insight, I fell better already, but I am still chilly!! :lmao:


I'd send you some warm air, Leslie, but it's full of moisture.


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> I'd send you some warm air, Leslie, but it's full of moisture.


Thanks, but damp and chilly doesn't work for me... 
I have no idea where the warmer weather this afternoon went, it is still -24 here....


----------



## KC4

Hey Shang Gang,

Marc, those Cuban images look so good, I want to crawl right into them. Ahhhhhh...

Alas Gang, it is STILL cold and snowing here, trying to completely destroy my own mood. While the thought of hibernating under the covers for the duration of the winter is tempting, I've decided to confront this nasty weather by fighting back. I'm not taking it lying down anymore. I've had to resort to desperate measures. Get out the strong stuff. Very scary you know. 

Yep, you know it. The baby marshmallows have had to come out. It was a necessary evil. Them and their frequent sidekick, Hot Chocolate. Take THAT WINTER! AIIIIEEEEEE! 

Leslie, I can really relate to your story - I have a nearly identical situation that I am trying to cope with myself. I agree with Elaine, at some point in time one's help becomes more an enabling hindrance. Not to mention, it taxes you personally to the point where you are too exhausted to be an effective helper. A vicious circle.


----------



## Rps

My daughter the librarian at work..........

YouTube - Librarian Lays Down the Law


----------



## Rps

Librarian pickup artist...........

YouTube - The Insulting Librarian - Mitchell & Webb


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, those Cuban images look so good, I want to crawl right into them. Ahhhhhh..." Kim, join us on our Cuban adventure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My daughter the librarian at work..........
> 
> YouTube - Librarian Lays Down the Law


God bless the Dewey Decimal System.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Took my wife out for dinner and it lasted longer than we expected. A grand evening, however. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hot breakfast awaits you when you rise to face this chilly day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife has the house decked out in Stamps red and Roughies green. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the colour of choice here this weekend is green. Go Riders!

Had fun playing with my new point and shoot camera yesterday and posted this pic in the photo section to see if anyone would notice something. One person picked up on my trickery. It was taken yesterday afternoon at "The Local" where I go for my daily pint.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. My wife's family is from SK, and thus the green, and she is a Stamps fan, and thus the red. People think we are getting ready for Christmas, just as they thought we were getting ready for Halloween when our house was decked out in SF Giants orange and black.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the colour of choice here this weekend is green. Go Riders!
> 
> Had fun playing with my new point and shoot camera yesterday and posted this pic in the photo section to see if anyone would notice something. One person picked up on my trickery. It was taken yesterday afternoon at "The Local" where I go for my daily pint.


There is a face in the mirror, seemingly holding nothing ......... is that your "trickery"?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> There is a face in the mirror, seemingly holding nothing ......... is that your "trickery"?


Yep, that's me in the mirror in the Tilley hat holding the camera in my hand. Took a bit of doing to get that in there just right.


----------



## cruzer

Hi,
I am a new member of this website and I realize that there is an introduction site but I examine this 
thread daily and thought I would like to make an entrance on this thread. My name is Tova and my
Guide Dog's name is Cruzer. 

A warm good morning from ---- Tova


----------



## Dr.G.

cruzer said:


> Hi,
> I am a new member of this website and I realize that there is an introduction site but I examine this
> thread daily and thought I would like to make an entrance on this thread. My name is Tova and my
> Guide Dog's name is Cruzer.
> 
> A warm good morning from ---- Tova


Welcome to The Shang, Tova. My name is Marc, and I have seven dachshunds (aka doxies).


----------



## SINC

cruzer said:


> Hi,
> I am a new member of this website and I realize that there is an introduction site but I examine this
> thread daily and thought I would like to make an entrance on this thread. My name is Tova and my
> Guide Dog's name is Cruzer.
> 
> A warm good morning from ---- Tova


Welcome Tova. Your dog becomes the second assist dog to be named Cruzer here in The Shang. The other belongs to the wife of Rp, a Shang family member.


----------



## macdoodle

cruzer said:


> Hi,
> I am a new member of this website and I realize that there is an introduction site but I examine this
> thread daily and thought I would like to make an entrance on this thread. My name is Tova and my
> Guide Dog's name is Cruzer.
> 
> A warm good morning from ---- Tova


Welcome Tova, my name is Leslie, and I am hoping wherever you are you are not as cold as we are, please say hello to Cruzer for me... you must let him tell us of the special duties he does for you... I am sure there are some wonderful stories you could both share with us... 
Have a great day!


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Took my wife out for dinner and it lasted longer than we expected.


All hail the little Blue pill 

Yes Marc, I know that was not what you meant; however, it is extremely difficult for my gutter-resident mind to resist grasping at straws in its feeble attempts at humour 

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Tova, welcome to Teh Shang. I, like you, am a new member here (to the Shang I mean, not to EhMac). I don't have any dogs now but I grew up with a lot of them. My wife is scared of animals (wonder how she stands me though), plus our jobs are not conducive to having pets.

Cheers


----------



## Rps

Mohan, looks like you're just trying to get a rise out of someone. Reading this site can be pun-ative as well.


----------



## SINC

Best you read the chuckle on SAP today Rp, it's another one that is right up your alley.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> All hail the little Blue pill
> 
> Yes Marc, I know that was not what you meant; however, it is extremely difficult for my gutter-resident mind to resist grasping at straws in its feeble attempts at humour
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. Too many risks re vision loss with that "little blue pill" to even consider it .......... however, you were on the right track, although Kama Sutra might be more appropriate. :love2:

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Mohan, looks like you're just trying to get a rise out of someone. Reading this site can be pun-ative as well.


:lmao:


----------



## Rps

Hello all:

Just finished doing some more of my Masters site, would welcome some comments if you are interested in reading it.
Please use the selection drop down to view my updates.
Thanks


----------



## eMacMan

Been talking about how cold it is, but a lovely fire can certainly help to compensate.
View attachment 17106


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool ........ I mean hot, eMM. At 1C outside, might have to get the woodstove going. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all:
> 
> Just finished doing some more of my Masters site, would welcome some comments if you are interested in reading it.
> Please use the selection drop down to view my updates.
> Thanks
> 
> St. FX Masters in AED


An excellent site, Rp. Very educational and very well written. For example,

"To Dewey, democracy did not have the “majority rules” meaning that it has today. In his mind, a democracy meant a society that valued pursuing what he called “shared interests” with those beyond the boundaries that define one’s own experience … this was not a regional or even a national orientation, but a global one, in other words, a society which was not limited to its borders. Truly as progressive a thought in its day as it is today."

Each step you take shall get you closer to your goal on this journey. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

From The Mouths Of Babes Department:

Our grandson Jett (age 2 1/2) like diggers and garbage trucks, school buses, graders and so on. Any big truck will do. He also likes to help his Dad do odd jobs around the house with his little toy tool set.

Last night our daughter went over to visit her favourite nephew and he asked her why she was there. She responded she was on her way to Wal*Mart and just stopped in on the way by. "Shopping!" he screamed and asked if he could get his coat to go with her. She told him sorry, but he was in his pyjamas and it was time for bed instead.

His reply? "Oh sh!t!"

Methinks his Dad needs to be careful what he says when trying to put together that IKEA bed they bought that Jett helped him with.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> From The Mouths Of Babes Department:
> 
> Our grandson Jett (age 2 1/2) like diggers and garbage trucks, school buses, graders and so on. Any big truck will do. He also likes to help his Dad do odd jobs around the house with his little toy tool set.
> 
> Last night our daughter went over to visit her favourite nephew and he asked her why she was there. She responded she was on her way to Wal*Mart and just stopped in on the way by. "Shopping!" he screamed and asked if he could get his coat to go with her. She told him sorry, but he was in his pyjamas and it was time for bed instead.
> 
> His reply? "Oh sh!t!"
> 
> Methinks his Dad needs to be careful what he says when trying to put together that IKEA bed they bought that Jett helped him with.




YouTube - A Christmas Story - Oh Fudge


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all:
> 
> Just finished doing some more of my Masters site, would welcome some comments if you are interested in reading it.
> Please use the selection drop down to view my updates.
> Thanks
> 
> St. FX Masters in AED



As I read more and more of your commentaries, I am impressed with your style of writing ........... and wished you were a grad student of mine here at Memorial. I have supervised to completion 40 master's theses, but this would be in the top 5 if your thesis was written in a similar quality.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I just thought of something. While you may be utilizing these citations for your master's thesis, will you be utilizing the actual writings from this site? While they are all your thoughts and your words, Memorial's policy is that a master's thesis be developed from materials previously unpublished in any form. The regulation was created long before the onset of blogs, but I think that you should consider asking your St.FX supervisor his/her opinion on this matter. Just a thought.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Welcome Tova! 

RP - Your updated site looks fantastic! I look forward to checking it often. Woot!

Don - Love the trick photography - very good. - I'm off to check out SAP soon.

It's another 25 baby marshmallow day here.....BRRRR! I cannot believe that people are sitting outside today and will be sitting outside tomorrow at McMahon Stadium watching football. Ughh.

Bob - for some reason, your image and the current weather here reminds me of one of my favorite poems. At one point in time, would you believe, I had the whole thing memorized and could recite it. 

The Cremation of Sam McGee


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. Sorry to hear that it is so cold there in beutiful Calgary.

Upon leaving the Cafe Chez Marc to get your mini-marshmellos, kindly remember to 

"Please close that door.
It's fine in here, but I greatly fear you'll let in the cold and storm --
Since I left Plumtree, down in Tennessee, it's the first time I've been warm."


----------



## Dr.G.

We are a house divided here in my home. My son is rooting for Toronto to beat Montreal (I am rooting for the Als and my wife does not care who wins), and then I am rooting for the Roughies and she is rooting for the Stamps .......... with my son not caring since he is rooting for the Als ALL the way. So, there is green and red and blue all over the house ............... not out of anger, mind you, just that the doxies pulled down all the banners and bunting ......... as one was caught in the act. 

May the battle of the Green and Red begin.


----------



## cruzer

Rp and I are the alpha dogs and Cruzer is our Lions Foundation Dog Guide.
He is our adorable adopted son with a beautiful red and golden coat of fur. 

TTYL ---- Tova


----------



## Dr.G.

cruzer said:


> Rp and I are the alpha dogs and Cruzer is our Lions Foundation Dog Guide.
> He is our adorable adopted son with a beautiful red and golden coat of fur.
> 
> TTYL ---- Tova


Sometimes it is not easy being the "alpha dog" with bigger dogs. Any chance of posting a pic of Cruzer? Not sure if Rp has done so in the past. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

Rps said:


> Mohan, looks like you're just trying to get a rise out of someone. Reading this site can be pun-ative as well.


Heheh, verrrry punny Rp 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mohan. Too many risks re vision loss with that "little blue pill" to even consider it .......... however, you were on the right track, although Kama Sutra might be more appropriate. :love2:
> 
> How is Life treating you today?


Life's treating me just fine Marc, thank you and hope likewise for you. Re, vision loss, guess our elders were right after all when they told us that it "will make you go blind" *grin*

Cheers


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I asked my daughter about the site and she thought UofT would consider it a "publishing", where I consider it as a form of archive, so....... down she comes. I never really thought about the site as a published work, but when I reflect on it, that is exactly what it is. Thanks for the heads-up, i would hate to have finished my entire work only to have it disallowed due to how I chose to store the thing. I appreciate your concern and I will delete the thing.

For those who commented on the piece, thanks I appreciate it ..... I guess you'll have to pay for the next issue.....ha!ha!


----------



## macdoodle

Before you all head off to parts unknown, here is a CLEAN joke... 
I thought it was funny, and a bit punny.... so I decided you needed a laugh for tonight...


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Heheh, verrrry punny Rp
> 
> 
> 
> Life's treating me just fine Marc, thank you and hope likewise for you. Re, vision loss, guess our elders were right after all when they told us that it "will make you go blind" *grin*
> 
> Cheers


No, I think that our elders were wrong. Still, glad you are doing well, Mohan. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I asked my daughter about the site and she thought UofT would consider it a "publishing", where I consider it as a form of archive, so....... down she comes. I never really thought about the site as a published work, but when I reflect on it, that is exactly what it is. Thanks for the heads-up, i would hate to have finished my entire work only to have it disallowed due to how I chose to store the thing. I appreciate your concern and I will delete the thing.
> 
> For those who commented on the piece, thanks I appreciate it ..... I guess you'll have to pay for the next issue.....ha!ha!


It would be considered publishing here as well, and a thesis needs to be unpublished work. So, sadly, I shall not have a change to read all of your work, but someday I shall be able to read your thesis. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Sunday Brunch is the order of the day for tomorrow, so I shall bid you all a peaceful good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MLeh

Evening all.

We got a skiff of snow here overnight, but nothing too bad.

I'm making a pot of clam chowder (New England - white). First cooking my husband has allowed me to do since we got the new stove. I guess the novelty has finally worn off. Our usual routine is for him to cook during the week, and I do Sunday dinner, but he's been doing that too.

So, because of that, I kept thinking today was Sunday, and was sad at how quickly the weekend had flown, but then realized I hadn't watched a single football game and it's only Saturday. It's like I've gained a whole day!


----------



## SINC

You bet you have Elaine and us CFL fans get to enjoy the one of the best days in football in Canada tomorrow as the east-west finals play out. The best day of course is the Grey Cup next week. Go Riders! (and yeah I know Elaine, go Stamps too. )


----------



## tilt

MLeh said:


> \First cooking my husband has allowed me to do since we got the new stove. I guess the novelty has finally worn off. Our usual routine is for him to cook during the week, and I do Sunday dinner, but he's been doing that too.!


We usually cook on the weekend for the whole week. My wife and I share the cooking and she does all the cleaning. She hates cooking, I love cooking but hate the cleaning.

Cheers


----------



## tilt

I am considering moving back to India. There is absolutely nothing to keep us here in Canada. My wife's in Canada because of me. I myself am in Canada for no reason other than that it was the only country left in the world (but for Australia) from among the countries that I wanted to live in. I am no longer that keen on Australia.

If we do, it's not going to be easy. All this while I have moved from country to country on simple whims because I had not been married. I had made sure I never accumulated any possessions that I could not abandon at the drop of a hat and that all I needed to do was dump my clothes in a suitcase and jump onto a plane at a moment's notice. But now, I have a wife, a mortgage, couple of cars, and other **** that I would need to sell, etc.

I hate being tied down like this. I need the comfort-feel of being able to change my life completely without having to think. I should have never bought a house, I should have never got married. Now, my wife and I have to "discuss" and "plan" before I can even fart!


----------



## tilt

Hmm... I notice that EhMac substitutes asterisks for "****". I wonder if it will do the same for "****".

Cheers

Edited to add: Hah, what do you know! It does!


----------



## tilt

OK, I now absolutely have to see how EhMac will treat certain words, so I am going to type all those words (meaning those words that I personally use as part of my everyday conversations) here now. If there is anyone here who has made it his or her choice to be offended by the use of certain words, please stop reading right now. To the rest of you, if and when you respond, please do not quote this message, so that sensibilities and sensitivities may be respected.

On second thought, scratch the idea. What's the point anyway! We live in an age of censorship and political correctness (which I do not believe in and have zero respect for BTW)

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Hahahaa, Mohan - trying to test the system.....You have to creatively spell certain words to get the system to overlook them. Otherwise, you'll just get that ass-terisk sh!t.


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> Hahahaa, Mohan - trying to test the system.....You have to creatively spell certain words to get the system to overlook them. Otherwise, you'll just get that ass-terisk sh!t.


Yeah, I know I can get around the system by using creative spelling, but that's not the point. The point is having the freedom to use the words themselves. I am an adult, posting on a site that is NOT aimed at children (even though children today know more of "those" words than I do) and I do not like being treated like a child or like a mentally retarded person.

And yes, I said "mentally retarded". I am not going to say "special".

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a warm/hot Sunday brunch waiting for you when you rise to face the day. We have foods of all sorts of colors, depending upon which team you are rooting for in today's CFL games. Here, we are a house divided. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mohan, I came to Canada as you did, without any possessions or a wife and a home. I thought that I was coming for only two years ........... and that was 34 years ago. Thus, I chose Canada. You shall have to choose the place where you want to call home, be it here or India or elsewhere. Good luck on your decision, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, thanks for breakfast. We celebrate the CFL playoffs on SAP this morning too. I love the game and look forward to six hours of fun watching today. I hope much of it is on the edge of my seat in true CFL fashion and that both Toronto and The Riders prevail. If you are a fan of Shrimp Toast, the best recipe in the world is there today too, although I substitute plain yogurt for the sour cream.


----------



## MLeh

Morning everyone.

Mohan: surely there must have been something that induced you to get married in the first place?

Don: Looking forward to the games. As you know, I've got Saskatchewan roots as well, so although I would prefer the Stamps win today (and next week, of course), should the Riders prevail today I will cheer for them next week. As far as the east final goes - I'm just hoping for a good, exciting game.


----------



## SINC

That's the spirit Elaine. I'm with you on the eastern final, although I would like to see the Als out for a change. 

If Calgary happens to beat the Riders today, they become my team in the cup. Simple as that.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Looking forward to the East Final. Wouldn't put a penny on this one. It will be a blow-out or a an overtime win. As for the West, being a RIder's fan I'm leaning in that direction. But..... Riders do have a weakness in the mid-range and I'm not so sure if, after a few passes they can stop a sustained run. So if the Stamps can spread-um look out Riders, but, if the Riders can hang-around [ which seems to be their strength ] look out Stamps. I don't think a field goal will win this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. You should come here an support me, in that I am the only Riders fan on my cul-de-sac. People are outside raking leaves in their team colors ............ none of them green, except for me and my old university sweatshirt, which is dark green. Invited over to a CFL party this afternoon ........... I am the only Riders fan attending. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Rp: How the Stamps do depends on which quarterback shows up. In our house we think of Burris as having a split personality - Dr. Burris or Mr. Interception/Fumble - he can be spectacular, or just horrible. We usually know by the third play of the Stamps first possession in the game. The Stamps first possession will either end with a touchdown for Stamps (Dr. Burris) or a touchdown for the Riders (the other guy).

Marc - you being the only Riders fan at the party today reminds me of when my daughter went to 'Hockey Day' at school wearing her Flames jersey. She came home and said "It wasn't _Hockey_ Day, it was _Canucks_ Day." Fortunately her high school gym teacher is a former Flame. That term was the first time she ever got an 'A' in gym.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, my son faced the same situation, when my wife's family sent him a real Calgary Flames jersey. He wore it with pride to school ......... only to be taunted by the majority of Leafs fans. Those were the days when we had the St.John's Maple Leafs, the AHL farm team for Toronto. Still, I told him to wear his New York Rangers hat, which my mother sent him from NYC, just to mess up everyone's mind.


----------



## eMacMan

Could be a long day for the Stamps. At home finals on cold snowy fields have been somewhat of a nemesis in recent years. 

Still whoever wins half of the fans in the stands will be going home happy.

Whoever wins will be my team in the cup.


----------



## cruzer

My son and his wife may have their first child born today. Rp and I are waiting for the news.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting prediction and analysis.

Deep freeze favours Stamps in West final


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc - We are happy to come in support...We are all dressed in red, me with my #22 (Forzani) jersey. Will that help?

Tova- Hope you receive the good news today. 


I know they are all happy to have tickets to the game, but I can't imagine that it will be easy to sit outside in -20 and snowy weather. Uggh. Maybe I should send a truck-load of baby marshmallows to the rescue. 

GO STAMPS GO!


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, methinks Rider green is the colour of the day.


----------



## tilt

Heheheh, I am enjoying the "war of the colours". Go Team (whichever team each of you favours). I am agnostic.



Dr.G. said:


> Mohan, I came to Canada as you did, without any possessions or a wife and a home. I thought that I was coming for only two years ........... and that was 34 years ago. Thus, I chose Canada. You shall have to choose the place where you want to call home, be it here or India or elsewhere


Thanks Marc. I was not originally planning on being here just for a limited amount of time, I actually thought I would settle down here once and for all. I even got my citizenship. My wanting to move to India has nothing to do with any dislike of Canada - I like this country actually, and the wonderful people. It's just that I am getting restless. For all I know, I would get as easily bored with India and move right back here. In all the places I have lived, including India where I was born and bred, Canada and The Netherlands are the two countries I have considered "home".



MLeh said:


> Mohan: surely there must have been something that induced you to get married in the first place?


I failed once at marriage (did it because it was the expected thing to do in India after you found a job), vowed never to do it again, but then found the the right woman after 10 years, found the courage to give it another go  and in spite of all my bitching and complaining, I am actually happy to be with my wife and I hope she's feels the same way. 



cruzer said:


> My son and his wife may have their first child born today. Rp and I are waiting for the news.


Congratulations Tova! Do you know if it is going to be a boy or a girl?

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. You should come here an support me, in that I am the only Riders fan on my cul-de-sac. People are outside raking leaves in their team colors ............ none of them green, except for me and my old university sweatshirt, which is dark green. Invited over to a CFL party this afternoon ........... I am the only Riders fan attending. We shall see.


Well Marc, I know I said I was agnostic, but I also think that one person should not be left to fend for himself. Therefore, I hereby declare that I shall henceforth be a riders fan and support you. . I shall be in your cul-de-sac in spirit, but no leaf-raking for me. 

And, coincidentally, I am wearing a dark Green T-Shirt too 

Now, what game are we talking about?

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Well, so far the Argos are dead in the water and it looks like a rout unless they find a miracle. I sure hope the next game is better.

Mohan the game in question is on TSN at 4:30 EST, Saskatchewan Riders against the Calgary Stampeders for the west division title.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Hahahaa, Mohan - trying to test the system.....You have to creatively spell certain words to get the system to overlook them. Otherwise, you'll just get that ass-terisk sh!t.


Just being an Irish gob****e helps
with all that feckin´ bollix.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Just being an Irish gob****e helps
> with all that feckin´ bollix.


:lmao:

On another note we have ourselves a football game in Calgary as the Riders lead 14 to 11. That said, it is still a long row to hoe before it is over. 

*GO RIDERS!*


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Elaine, Kim, Mohan, Rp, Tova and all. 
Tova: I'm Camán. Nice to meet you.  :clap:

Been a wee bit busy. All is well here, but time is short.
It was snowing here for a few minutes, but none of it even
dusted the ground. We expect some tomorrow though.
We for a 2,5 mile walk up/down the mountain yesterday,
so I'm a wee bit tired today. Nice walk though.
.......................
_Qudrat 17 / November 21

O thou who art turning thy face towards God! Close thine eyes to all things else, 
and open them to the realm of the All-Glorious. Ask whatsoever thou wishest of 
Him alone; seek whatsoever thou seekest from Him alone. With a look He granteth 
a hundred thousand hopes, with a glance He healeth a hundred thousand incurable 
ills, with a nod He layeth balm on every wound, with a glimpse He freeth the hearts
from the shackles of grief. He doeth as He doeth, and what recourse have we? 
He carrieth out His Will, He ordaineth what He pleaseth. Then better for thee to bow
down thy head in submission, and put thy trust in the All-Merciful Lord.
'Abdu´l-Bahá_


----------



## friend

cruzer said:


> My son and his wife may have their first child born today. Rp and I are waiting for the news.


Oh, that so nice. Such a blessing that's awaits ye. :love2: 
Good luck to all of youse. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

cruzer said:


> My son and his wife may have their first child born today. Rp and I are waiting for the news.


Mazel tov, Tova and Rp. My best wishes to one and all. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Well Marc, I know I said I was agnostic, but I also think that one person should not be left to fend for himself. Therefore, I hereby declare that I shall henceforth be a riders fan and support you. . I shall be in your cul-de-sac in spirit, but no leaf-raking for me.
> 
> And, coincidentally, I am wearing a dark Green T-Shirt too
> 
> Now, what game are we talking about?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, Mohan. I was asked to leave the party, since the Riders are winning and it was felt that I was bad luck. Just as well, I have the house to myself now.


----------



## Dr.G.

At -29C with the windchill, who can blame anyone for having butterfingers on that punt???


----------



## Dr.G.

Chris Getzlaf for game MVP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good game. Green wins. 
Don, are you going to the finals in Edmonton?


----------



## SINC

Uh, lemme see. Should I drive 15 km, fight for a parking spot, walk 10 blocks from where I find one and then sit in a cold plastic seat in the elements and more importantly the wind to watch the Grey Cup? Even if I could get a ticket, which I can't as it has been "sold out" for six months now? Naw, I think I'll pass thanks. Seems to me that a big screen HDTV and a cold beer in a warm house gives me just a bit of an edge on that poor sucker in the stands.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, lemme see. Should I drive 15 km, fight for a parking spot, walk 10 blocks from where I find one and then sit in a cold plastic seat in the elements and more importantly the wind to watch the Grey Cup? Even if I could get a ticket, which I can't as it has been "sold out" for six months now? Naw, I think I'll pass thanks. Seems to me that a big screen HDTV and a cold beer in a warm house gives me just a bit of an edge on that poor sucker in the stands.


Wimp.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would not brave those sorts of temps to watch any sporting event. My brother in law had great seats this evening ............ and now all he has is frostbite. I think that my other brother in law has tickets for the final, but he lives in Edmonton and his company has a private limo. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. On the menu tomorrow shall be green eggs and ham. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

*digs out something green for next week* Obviously not the result I was hoping for, but at least it was closer than the blowout at the Big Owe.

I was glad I was home and nice and warm, eating popcorn and drinking some Kim inspired hot chocolate. Growing up in Calgary we lived three blocks from McMahon and my parents had seasons tickets. Mom used to fill a couple of thermos with coffee (and just a touch of rye as 'antifreeze'  ).


----------



## KC4

Oh, Stamps , Ohhhh. 

Congrats Roughie Fans! ...They deserved the win.

OK - Gearing up for the next game.....


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some Green Eggs and Ham are on the menu this morning .......... along with some French Canadian French Toast with Quebec maple syrup. Thus, we have a meal for everyone. Enjoy, and may the best team win.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the Riders/Stamps game was a doozy and could easily have gone either way. An interesting story this morning on SAP tells the tale of four Sitka deer bucks who were rescued from the freezing waters of an Alaskan sound, complete with amazing photographs. And a couple of smiles to get your day started as well.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Tova and myself would like to announce the safe arrival of Nathan Alexander. At 8 pounds 15 ounces and measuring 23.22 inches, the All Star Rider Quarterback of 2032 will surely lead the Roughies to their 20th consecutive Grey Cup...... mother and father are tired but doing well under the circumstances......


----------



## SINC

Congrats Rp, is this your first grandchild?


----------



## Rps

No Don he is our 4th, and my 3rd son will be expecting his first child in mid December to bring the total to 5.


----------



## SINC

Ah, I see. Our third is due in February and our first great-grandson is due a month from today.


----------



## Rps

A great-grand son that's wonderful.


----------



## KC4

WOOOT! Congrats Rp and Tova! 

I'm sorry, but I've only just clued in to the Tova/Rp connection... I thought we just had an incredible coincidence - two Rp's and two Cruzer's in the Shang. D'oh! (Well, I am BLONDE, ya know) Have mercy on me. 

Happy News for sure! 

We are looking forward to being grandparents one day. Our daughter in law is eager, but our son is hesitant...they both wish to further their educations; the debate, I believe is which to do first. We know what we'd prefer of course, but try very hard not to be pushy. The most assertive we've been is buying them a carved "Fertility Idol" while we were in Hawaii, and suggesting they display it prominently in their bedroom. Danged thing must be faulty....or maybe they have it displayed upside down or something. Hmmph.

Don- SAP is good as usual today. I really liked the feature on the Sitka bucks. What a great story - That one belongs in the Feel Good thread, if it's not already in there. 

Marc - Thanks for the Green eggs and Ham... I would and could eat them with a goat, and I would and could eat them on a boat.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, and congrats to the fans of the Green... I am an Al's fan from wayyyyyy back, can't desert them now... 
I usually only watch the Grey Cup... I can't keep up with all the teams anymore, like hockey, I wait for the Stanley Cup Playoffs and even then just peek in until the last game...
Then I am all there, if a Canuk team is playing I will root for them, otherwise I just root for good game playing... 

Looks like there is a baby boom going on here in the Shang.... Congratulations to all of you ... :clap: 
It is cold this morning, and I have much to do.... I will have a hot chocolate on my way out the door... 
Thanks and have a great day....


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> I'm sorry, but I've only just clued in to the Tova/Rp connection... I thought we just had an incredible coincidence - two Rp's and two Cruzer's in the Shang. D'oh! (Well, I am BLONDE, ya know) Have mercy on me.


Kim: it took me a few days to clue in too. However, I'm not blonde so I guess the only real difference between blondes and the rest of us is that the rest of us just don't say anything. 

Congrats, anyway, to Rp and Tova.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> Kim: it took me a few days to clue in too. However, I'm not blonde so I guess the only real difference between blondes and the rest of us is that the rest of us just don't say anything.
> 
> Congrats, anyway, to Rp and Tova.


Hee hee.. 
Said the blonde to her daughter who just announced she was expecting: 
"Are you sure it's yours?"


----------



## MLeh

My daughter, who is naturally blonde, started colouring her hair in high school just to escape the blonde jokes.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don- SAP is good as usual today. I really liked the feature on the Sitka bucks. What a great story - That one belongs in the Feel Good thread, if it's not already in there.


Good idea Kim, it's done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Tova and myself would like to announce the safe arrival of Nathan Alexander. At 8 pounds 15 ounces and measuring 23.22 inches, the All Star Rider Quarterback of 2032 will surely lead the Roughies to their 20th consecutive Grey Cup...... mother and father are tired but doing well under the circumstances......


Mazel tov to you all, Rp and Tova.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No Don he is our 4th, and my 3rd son will be expecting his first child in mid December to bring the total to 5.


You son is having a baby!!!!!!!!!! Wow, that is amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, I see. Our third is due in February and our first great-grandson is due a month from today.


Wow!! Great grand dad Don ........... aka GGDD.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Thanks for the Green eggs and Ham... I would and could eat them with a goat, and I would and could eat them on a boat. " Kim, why not try them while sitting at a table here in The Cafe Chez Marc?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.


----------



## SINC

Hey Sonal, you feeling better today?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Hey Sonal, you feeling better today?


Hi Don. Mostly better except for my throat, which continues to feel pretty raw.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.


Afternoon, Sonal. How about some Sonal Special, with lots of lemon, and some freshly baked apricot scones for your throat?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How about some Sonal Special, with lots of lemon, and some freshly baked apricot scones for your throat?


I don't know about the scones for my throat, but my tummy will certainly appreciate it.

How are you today, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I don't know about the scones for my throat, but my tummy will certainly appreciate it.
> 
> How are you today, Marc?


Coming right up, Sonal. The scones are soothing, as is the tea. So, relax and enjoy yourself.

All goes well here. My wife and I had a good discussion over the weekend the the probability of not getting a foster child. We shall see.


----------



## tilt

Mazeltova Tova anad MazelRP RP 

Like others here, I made the connection between Tova and RP just now, after reading the "arrival" post!

Blondes have blonde-moments, seniors have senior-moments. I am neither, but have both moments. Not really fair, wouldn't you say?

Sinc, thanks re. the game info, but I was thinking more along the lines of "is it football or baseball or basketball or ice-hockey"  Well, now I know - it is football 

Marc, the breakfast sounded great, pity I missed it all. I am in Sarnia all week, teaching a couple of courses.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mohan. "Marc, the breakfast sounded great, pity I missed it all. I am in Sarnia all week, teaching a couple of courses." What were you teaching?


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. What were you teaching?


Evening to you Marc. I teach Project Management and Risk Management using Primavera and Pertmaster. Best practices and also using the tools properly. This is part of my job as a consultant and Project manager - I have to teach sometimes.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Evening to you Marc. I teach Project Management and Risk Management using Primavera and Pertmaster. Best practices and also using the tools properly. This is part of my job as a consultant and Project manager - I have to teach sometimes.
> 
> Cheers


Sounds interesting, Mohan. I have been teaching since 1970, from high school social studies and English, to teaching grade 2 and 3 special education, to subbing in Harlem and the South Bronx in NYC, to teaching grade six and now here at Memorial University. Still think that I have a few years in me. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Busy day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sonal. Hope this finds you better in the morning. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Let us know how Life is treating you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

I have never taught kids. I have always only taught adults. I don't think I have the patience to teach schoolchildren. I admire people who can teach schoolchildren without strangling them .

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Sonal, drink brandy and hot water, it might not make you better, but it will certainly make you feel better.  And go easy on the water heheheh.

Cheers


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Tova and myself would like to announce the safe arrival of Nathan Alexander. At 8 pounds 15 ounces and measuring 23.22 inches, the All Star Rider Quarterback of 2032 will surely lead the Roughies to their 20th consecutive Grey Cup...... mother and father are tired but doing well under the circumstances......


Congratulations to all of ye.


----------



## SINC

Camán, I was watching the Seattle news tonight and it looks as if you folks are getting a bit of inclement weather, or is it to the north of you?


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Camán, I was watching the Seattle news tonight and it looks as if you folks are getting a bit of inclement weather, or is it to the north of you?


Right in the middle of it. 
It started out like nothing, but now it getting really bad.
The schools will probably stay closed tomorrow.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations RP and Tova!

Mohan--funny, my mom never told me about that home remedy.


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Congratulations RP and Tova!
> 
> Mohan--funny, my mom never told me about that home remedy.


Sonal, my grandmother used to make me hot toddies, rum or whiskey in lemon, butter, and sugar and boiling water, even as a child of 5-6 I remember her making me a hot toddie, she was more frugal with the rum than I was in later years, but let me tell you it sure knocked the cold out... XX)

I can still hear her telling my horrified mother, 'it'll no dae ony harrrrm, tis just a wee drap, is all, away wi ye .... hand wave and exit... (stomp stomp stomp, as I went gulp gulp gulp...before my mother could scoot it away... it really was delicious...  :lmao:

Give it a shot... (or two!) beejacon


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Camán, I was watching the Seattle news tonight and it looks as if you folks are getting a bit of inclement weather, or is it to the north of you?


Checking in from north of Camán where it is very nasty outside. I left my car at work today and took the bus home. It was so bad earlier in the day that some of the bus routes were cancelled. I've looked out all my warmest gear for catching the bus tomorrow morning at 06:30. It's a mish mash of styles but at my age who cares


----------



## macdoodle

Ena said:


> Checking in from north of Camán where it is very nasty outside. I left my car at work today and took the bus home. It was so bad earlier in the day that some of the bus routes were cancelled. I've looked out all my my warmest gear for catching the bus tomorrow morning at 06:30. It's a mish mash of styles but at my age who cares


Having lived on the coast, I know what a surprise these occasional storms can be, and as far as driving I would leave my car at home too... I am sure not worried about my driving in the snow, but I sure worry about the others... 

As for the warmest clothes being a mis-mash... it will be the same for everyone out there, so you will all look the same... as long as you are warm, that is all that matters, don't want to put you into bed with hot toddies.... !


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone.

Leslie, my Granddad used to make me hot toddies too as a child. I doubt there was much Lemon Hart in them, although I could sure smell that rum. Like your experience they knocked out the cold quickly. I still "sweat it out" in bed after a hot toddy to this day when the need arises. And some days when there is no need as well. 

Ann, warmth over fashion every time.

Bacon flavoured this and that is all the rage and this morning on SAP we take a look at bacon flavoured Alka-Seltzer.

Now, I've work to do for another couple of hours before I head back to bed. It's soooo cold here that I may have a hot toddy just to warm me up.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I have never taught kids. I have always only taught adults. I don't think I have the patience to teach schoolchildren. I admire people who can teach schoolchildren without strangling them .
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, there were times ............. but there is a greater sense of accomplishment, at least for me, teaching a child to read than to teach teachers how to teach children to effectively read and write.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good morning all: Tova and myself would like to announce the safe arrival of Nathan Alexander. At 8 pounds 15 ounces and measuring 23.22 inches, the All Star Rider Quarterback of 2032 will surely lead the Roughies to their 20th consecutive Grey Cup...... mother and father are tired but doing well under the circumstances......" 

Mazel tov, Rp, Tova ............ and to the Roughies of the future. May Nathan Alexander grow to be a healthy scholar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a hot and healthy breakfast to help you all get up and about, and moving on to your tasks at hand today. Enjoy.


----------



## MLeh

Sonal said:


> Mohan--funny, my mom never told me about that home remedy.


My daughter's mom did. My daughter has a bottle of brandy in the cupboard up over the stove marked 'for medicinal purposes only'. Whenever we start to feel a bit 'scratchy' in the throat we self-medicate with a glass of brandy. My theory is that it kills the germs. Surprisingly, it usually works. (Honey is okay - it's got a natural antiseptic. You have to stay away from sugar though - it feeds the germs. )


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> My daughter's mom did. My daughter has a bottle of brandy in the cupboard up over the stove marked 'for medicinal purposes only'. Whenever we start to feel a bit 'scratchy' in the throat we self-medicate with a glass of brandy. My theory is that it kills the germs. Surprisingly, it usually works. (Honey is okay - it's got a natural antiseptic. You have to stay away from sugar though - it feeds the germs. )


For us, it was Jewish-style chicken soup (aka Jewish Penicillin). :love2:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

It's a 100 Baby marshmallow day here today ....about -30 degrees, not counting any windchill.
((((((BRRRR)))))




tilt said:


> I have never taught kids. I have always only taught adults. I don't think I have the patience to teach schoolchildren. I admire people who can teach schoolchildren without strangling them .


I haven't done much teaching of kids (other than a few volunteer stints) but I have taught adults. I never wanted to strangle any children, but admit that I found a few adults strangle-worthy.

Regarding cold remedies: My sister-in-law uses Bailey's Irish Cream heated up in the microwave to knock out a cold. Says it works every time. Occasionally, I fake a scratchy throat/cough when I'm at her house.

As far a medicinal soups, our family has adopted Wor Won Ton Soup as our elixir of recovery. We frequently bear containers of it when we visit our ailing relatives. Sometimes we just drop the containers at the doorstep and run for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. 0C with light snow falling this morning.

Teaching of any age may be satisfying, depending upon the personality of the teacher. I don't have the patience or stamina to teach K or grades 7 and 8. I would like to someday teach grade three students once again. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Teaching of any age may be satisfying, depending upon the personality of the teacher. I don't have the patience or stamina to teach K or grades 7 and 8. I would like to someday teach grade three students once again. We shall see.


Yes, I've heard from many teachers among my friends and family that they definitely have preferences as to which age/grade they prefer to teach and likewise prefer to avoid, if possible. Very interesting. 

Do you coach your students on how to determine which grade/age suits them best, or is this something that is found out by trial and error? 

I hope you get to lead a class of third graders again. That does sound like fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, I've heard from many teachers among my friends and family that they definitely have preferences as to which age/grade they prefer to teach and likewise prefer to avoid, if possible. Very interesting.
> 
> Do you coach your students on how to determine which grade/age suits them best, or is this something that is found out by trial and error?
> 
> I hope you get to lead a class of third graders again. That does sound like fun.


I don't "coach" them, per se, but I do encourage them to go into teaching the age and grade with which they feel most comfortable. These days, many new teachers just take the first job offer, regardless of grade level, just to have a job. Not the best career move, but who am I to judge. I share with them what I know, and encourage others in my web courses to share their knowledge and experiences.

How is Kacey these days?


----------



## MLeh

I don't think you have to have the title 'teacher' to impart knowledge. I think we all do it in our lives - it's called 'communication'. 

The best listeners (sometimes call 'students') are the ones who want to hear what you have to say. 

Imparting information to adults is generally easier because they have made the choice to be in the learning environment. Kids are a bit harder - you have to first convince them that learning is a good idea. After that: All you have to do is figure out their best mode of learning. Some can 'read', some can be 'told', and others have to 'do'. 

Also, I find it works best to both 'learn' and 'impart knowledge' at the same time. As mama said "Two ears, one mouth". (People could learn a whole lot more if they'd just shut up sometimes.)


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. 0C with light snow falling this morning.
> 
> Teaching of any age may be satisfying, depending upon the personality of the teacher. I don't have the patience or stamina to teach K or grades 7 and 8. I would like to someday teach grade three students once again. We shall see.


I know of what you speak Marc, but there can be surprises. In my prior life I was the Chairperson for the Durham Region Training Council, we worked with all the school boards in our area to encourage math and science development in the high schools. I was conducting a fraud class with a grade 12 high school class during the Walkerton scandal. 

It was amazing how "adult" like they were, compared to when I was in grade 12. It was then I began to question the literature on adult education and the andragogy principles, and I began leaning to the term "adult" as one who philosophically considers themselves as an adult, regardless of educational setting [ formal, informal, non-formal ]. However, I also conducted session with younger grades and wanted to throw myself on a sword!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I don't "coach" them, per se, but I do encourage them to go into teaching the age and grade with which they feel most comfortable. These days, many new teachers just take the first job offer, regardless of grade level, just to have a job. Not the best career move, but who am I to judge. I share with them what I know, and encourage others in my web courses to share their knowledge and experiences.
> 
> How is Kacey these days?


Seems to me it would be difficult to tell what grade(s) one would feel more comfortable with until they tried them all. I just thought there would be some sort of teacher grade level "aptitude" test. 

Kacey is doing well these days,thanks. She is finding out that high school is significantly more challenging than junior high.


----------



## Rps

MLeh said:


> I don't think you have to have the title 'teacher' to impart knowledge. I think we all do it in our lives - it's called 'communication'.
> 
> The best listeners (sometimes call 'students') are the ones who want to hear what you have to say.
> 
> Imparting information to adults is generally easier because they have made the choice to be in the learning environment.


Hi Elaine, this is partially true. If you mean going to a class in school, then yes many adults choose to be there, but I've working in organisation training situations and many to not want to be there, thus the term WIIFM [ what's in it for me ] to attach resonance between the session and its participants. For me there are only 3 types of learners:
Prisoners, Vacationers, Active Learners. I think in our lives we all have been one of these at one time or other.


----------



## SINC

I have "taught" dozens of people now, how to use and maintain a Mac, but I'm no teacher. I am an example of Elaine's "imparting knowledge" comments. Most of those I have taught are adults, although a few children have been in the mix over the years. Some seniors picked up on the Mac as quickly as the kids. That said, at least one kid was as tough to teach as a particular senior I can't forget. Age does not figure into the equation.


----------



## Rps

Kim, here is my musical contribution to the Shang today. I know you're a blues fan, so here is an example of what B.B. King would be like today if he was around 30.

YouTube - Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band - "Shotgun Blues" - 7-16-00 - Winterpark, CO


----------



## SINC

Rp, as a blues lover I have to disagree with your comparison to BB King when 30 to Shepherd. Far from being anything near the Mississippi or New Orleans style blues that BB played. Rather Kenny Wayne Shepherd is continually compared to the true Texas flood style of blues a la SRV (Stevie Ray Vaughan).


----------



## MLeh

Rp:

Definitely I know how to deal with the WIIFM group.

I do training every time I sell equipment. Depending on the equipment the training takes between an hour and four hours. It can be rather complex & technical. Most of the time these guys have previously been subjected to long, boring training sessions where some technical representative reads the Operation & Maintenance manual aloud to them in a droning voice. They usually don't want to be there. (Their attitude is usually "we already have the O&M manual ... we don't need it _read_ to us.") 

I show up with donuts and encourage them to go get a cup of coffee before I start. This serves a couple of purposes - if they're grumpy, the sugar in the donuts raises their blood sugar so they're in a better mood. The coffee wakes them up. Also, it keeps their mouths busy so they sit and listen. Then I tell them there will be a TEST at the end of the seminar. And if they pass the test they will get a PRIZE.

Then I give an informative and entertaining training session which is comprised of listening, holding and examining various parts, questions & answers, and going out and playing with the equipment. If it's a longer session we get lunch at the end.

Then I ask them the single question which comprises the TEST. The question is always the same "What is the FIRST thing you do before servicing the equipment?" (The universal answer is "LOCK IT OUT!")

Then they get their choice of a hat or tshirt.

If they don't stick around throughout the entire training, they don't get a hat or a tshirt. 

I have perfected this technique over 28 years. Make 'em happy to see you show up (donuts), make sure they're happy when you leave (hats and tshirts). I usually show up again about 3 months later and do a 'refresher' course once they've had a chance to live with the equipment for a while.

It works for me. I have a reputation now for giving great training (so they're a bit more eager when they hear I'm showing up), and I have a great list of references because the equipment is properly maintained. I consider it a Win/Win, but the donuts are the key.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, here is my musical contribution to the Shang today. I know you're a blues fan, so here is an example of what B.B. King would be like today if he was around 30.
> 
> YouTube - Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band - "Shotgun Blues" - 7-16-00 - Winterpark, CO


Thanks Rp! This guy is really awesome. That tune got me primed for the day. WOOT!

Did I tell you all that I saw B.B. King a couple of weeks ago? (I can't remember - my memory's good, just short) It was great to see him play, when he played... I estimate that he spent half of the time talking though...still enjoyable. When I saw him about 15 years ago, he was more business, much less chatter.


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> I don't think you have to have the title 'teacher' to impart knowledge. I think we all do it in our lives - it's called 'communication'.
> 
> The best listeners (sometimes call 'students') are the ones who want to hear what you have to say.
> 
> Imparting information to adults is generally easier because they have made the choice to be in the learning environment. Kids are a bit harder - you have to first convince them that learning is a good idea. After that: All you have to do is figure out their best mode of learning. Some can 'read', some can be 'told', and others have to 'do'.
> 
> Also, I find it works best to both 'learn' and 'impart knowledge' at the same time. As mama said "Two ears, one mouth". (People could learn a whole lot more if they'd just shut up sometimes.)


One of the most interesting 'quotes' I have run across is one at the bottom of a friends signature...

'Kids don't care what you know.... until they know you care... '
How true, no matter what venue you use to 'teach' ... anyone who imparts knowledge yet unknown by the listener, is teaching.... and I have to agree with Elaine here, on some level we are all 'teachers'.... if someone 'learns' something... 

It is not always as direct as the classroom, but sometimes, the lessons of life imparted to us by our elders stick better.... sometimes... 

Don, there is nothing like a Toddie to flush out the cold, followed by a hearty chicken soup for sure, and my scottish gran could have been Jewish Marc, the way she would shovel it into you! :lmao: She too swore by it, and it has been proven to have cold defeating properties.....


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Rp, as a blues lover I have to disagree with your comparison to BB King when 30 to Shepherd. Far from being anything near the Mississippi or New Orleans style blues that BB played. Rather Kenny Wayne Shepherd is continually compared to the true Texas flood style of blues a la SRV (Stevie Ray Vaughan).


Yeah I can see your point there. I've heard him play many styles, the guy knows his stuff.
I'll tell you who is also great in a blue mode is ,,,,,, don't laugh....... John Mayer.

Heard him twice and he is excellent. His albums are for the chick crowd, his live shows are for the accompanying dates.....


----------



## Rps

MLeh said:


> It works for me. I have a reputation now for giving great training (so they're a bit more eager when they hear I'm showing up), and I have a great list of references because the equipment is properly maintained. I consider it a Win/Win, but the donuts are the key.


My wife always laughs at me when I do the same thing ... she sez "they're adults not kids", but I tend to lean the other way...... you sound like you have all the hallmarks of a great adult educator.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I know of what you speak Marc, but there can be surprises. In my prior life I was the Chairperson for the Durham Region Training Council, we worked with all the school boards in our area to encourage math and science development in the high schools. I was conducting a fraud class with a grade 12 high school class during the Walkerton scandal.
> 
> It was amazing how "adult" like they were, compared to when I was in grade 12. It was then I began to question the literature on adult education and the andragogy principles, and I began leaning to the term "adult" as one who philosophically considers themselves as an adult, regardless of educational setting [ formal, informal, non-formal ]. However, I also conducted session with younger grades and wanted to throw myself on a sword!


Yes, teaching/sharing of knowledge and expertise comes in all shapes and sizes, as you say "regardless of educational settings".

I guess I miss the sense of wonderment that many grade three students still encounter within themselves as they are learning. Of course, it is having grad students such as yourself that make my life as an academic at a university interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Seems to me it would be difficult to tell what grade(s) one would feel more comfortable with until they tried them all. I just thought there would be some sort of teacher grade level "aptitude" test.
> 
> Kacey is doing well these days,thanks. She is finding out that high school is significantly more challenging than junior high.


Prior to our internship experience, we have students placed in a school, but observiing a variety of grades. Hopefully, students realize what they like, with what grade they are effective and how they see themselves growing professionally when they select a teaching position grade.

Tell Kacey that it gets better ........... eventually.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Kids don't care what you know.... until they know you care..." How very true, Leslie.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Yeah I can see your point there. I've heard him play many styles, the guy knows his stuff.
> I'll tell you who is also great in a blue mode is ,,,,,, don't laugh....... John Mayer.
> 
> Heard him twice and he is excellent. His albums are for the chick crowd, his live shows are for the accompanying dates.....


Mayer has his moments, it's his voice I can't warm up to Rp.

I think one of the most underrated guitarists in the blues scene is Buddy Whittington. He played lead guitar for John Mayall during his 70th Birthday Concert, one of my favourite blues sessions.

Watch him hold his own with Eric Clapton (and perhaps even better him) from 3:13 to 3:53 in this video. He’s the big guy in the black patterned shirt just behind Clapton.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrRbNM0xtsM


----------



## MLeh

I always enjoy some good EC. Thanks, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

:yawn: Once again, we end in exactly the same way. It's become not only tiresome, but utterly boring. It's like a bad dream. Hell, it's like Groundhog Day. Again and again and again.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, I know of Buddy Whittington, and yes he is excellent. I also like Frank Marino, he's not a blues guy but he can really play.


----------



## friend

A reporter asked Jimi Hendrix what it was like being 
the best guitar player in the world. "I don't know" said Jimmy
ask Rory Gallagher. :clap:

The jam with Jack Bruce is really something else.   :clap:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.









+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.









+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine OtHD Breakfast shall await you when you rise to face this mid-week day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for breakfast. Another very cold morning here so put up a couple of smiles today on SAP to warm folks up.


----------



## Rps

Once upon a time, in a land far far away, and 64 oz draft was $1.50......

YouTube - Leo Sayer You Make Me Feel Like Dancing


Like playing a banjo.....Leo always made me smile........... and I hope he makes you smile also.....


----------



## Rps

Caman, when Hendrix was asked about guitar players he also thought that about Terry Kath, who was also under the radar of great players.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Morning, Rp.

I always wanted to learn to play the banjo ........ much like Pete Seeger. Someday .........


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Morning, Rp.
> 
> I always wanted to learn to play the banjo ........ much like Pete Seeger. Someday .........


Marc, my main instrument is the bass guitar, I am also equally lousy at 6 and 12 string [ from my Folk days ], but the most fun I've had playing a stringed instrument is the banjo.

I just seems to feel good to play the thing..... You should head down to a music store and just pick one up and see how it feels............ if it makes you smile, then it's the instrument for you.


----------



## Rps

Marc here are two great players and one who can hold his own...........

YouTube - Steve Martin, Bela Fleck, Tony Trischka Banjo HDTV The Crow


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the great tunes, Rp and Caman and Don. Just what I need on another brutally cold and dreary day here in Southern Alberta. 

Thanks for breakfast Marc...I'll take a plate/bowl of anything hot.

Off to check out SAP soon Don. 

I've escalated my battle against the depressing effects of the elements and I am now stringing baby marshmallows into rather awesome jewelry and wearing it. It looks almost like pearls, only much lighter. I might go into business doing this. Necklaces, bracelets, headbands, earrings....you name it, I can deliver. Anybody interested? They'd also make fine gifts for the upcoming season. I'd say. MMM MMmmm, yes, I would. 

I'd recommend PM'ing me your order early to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, my main instrument is the bass guitar, I am also equally lousy at 6 and 12 string [ from my Folk days ], but the most fun I've had playing a stringed instrument is the banjo.
> 
> I just seems to feel good to play the thing..... You should head down to a music store and just pick one up and see how it feels............ if it makes you smile, then it's the instrument for you.


When my sister was alive, she tried to teach me how to play the guitar. Problem is I have no musical aptitude for playing music. So, I appreciate music that others play. Such is Life.

How is your grandson doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc here are two great players and one who can hold his own...........
> 
> YouTube - Steve Martin, Bela Fleck, Tony Trischka Banjo HDTV The Crow


Cool. Love that sound. :clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Not much of a marshmellow eater, Kim, but I support your venture.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Marc here are two great players and one who can hold his own...........
> 
> YouTube - Steve Martin, Bela Fleck, Tony Trischka Banjo HDTV The Crow


Hey Rp, would you believe that this isn't the first time I've listened to Bela Fleck this morning? 
Fabulous piece of music thanks. I think Banjos emit such a happy sound. 

I've been playing the guitar again lately, after a long hiatus. Kacey is learning guitar as she wants to play along with me. Now if I could just get Lee interested in learning the drums, we'll have a band! 



Dr.G. said:


> Not much of a marshmellow eater, Kim, but I support your venture.


Thanks, it's a money maker, I tell ya! (As long as I don't eat all my profits)


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks, it's a money maker, I tell ya! (As long as I don't eat all my profits)." Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Kim - string those marshmallows with edible string (perhaps string licorice?) and you've got a winner.

Regarding banjos - here is one of my favourite songs which includes a banjo.

YouTube - Tricot machine "L'ours"

(Just ignore the video, although it does go with the words quite well.)

Our family is quite musical, mostly for fun, never for profit*. When we were young we used to gather round the piano in the evenings and play & sing. My mom on the piano, my dad on clarinet, my sister on oboe, my brother on saxophone. (I'm a singer and do various keyboards as well as violin, but I've got an itch to try out my sister's mandolin sometime.) My sister (the one who started off on oboe) and her husband are in a bluegrass band - she plays mandolin, violin, and sings, while he does guitar (12 and 6 string) but his main instrument is Banjo. (My daughter has a collection of instruments that includes clarinet, guitar, banjo, and orchestra bells aka glockenspiel. She also plays saxophone - tenor - but doesn't own one at the moment. She also wants to learn accordion and bagpipes ...) 

We do have fun family get-togethers. 

*We've all been paid to perform at one time or another, but we make our 'living' other ways.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning everyone!
Well Elaine, you are so fortunate to be in a family with so many wonderful gifts to share... I envy you as all I can play is the radio. :lmao:

I will say though when your daughter begins her bagpipe lessons you best be in the next county... the beginnings are really dreadful!  :lmao:

I am off and running, but hope you all have a great day and don't go out if you live in Alberta today... but there are rumblings of a Chinook!! :clap: 

So cross your fingers it arrives before my thermometer breaks because it can't go much lower... XX)


----------



## MLeh

macdoodle said:


> Morning everyone!
> Well Elaine, you are so fortunate to be in a family with so many wonderful gifts to share... I envy you as all I can play is the radio. :lmao:
> 
> I will say though when your daughter begins her bagpipe lessons you best be in the next county... the beginnings are really dreadful!  :lmao:
> 
> I am off and running, but hope you all have a great day and don't go out if you live in Alberta today... but there are rumblings of a Chinook!! :clap:
> 
> So cross your fingers it arrives before my thermometer breaks because it can't go much lower... XX)


Factoid I read this morning on weather: _The most extreme recorded change in temperature in Canada took place in January 1962 in Pincher Creek when a warm, dry wind known as a chinook, brought the temperature up from -19 degrees Celsius to 22 degrees Celsius in an hour._

So here's hoping!

Regarding the bagpipes - they do sound best from a distance! Fortunately she lives at University now (about a 6 hour trip from here), so my husband figures that's just about right.


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> Factoid I read this morning on weather: _The most extreme recorded change in temperature in Canada took place in January 1962 in Pincher Creek when a warm, dry wind known as a chinook, brought the temperature up from -19 degrees Celsius to 22 degrees Celsius in an hour._
> 
> So here's hoping!
> 
> Regarding the bagpipes - they do sound best from a distance! Fortunately she lives at University now (about a 6 hour trip from here), so my husband figures that's just about right.


Sounds like a plan... I like it.. the Chinook part.... even up to 0 would be warm right now!

As for your daughter, I think your husband is right... 6 hours is a major help... :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon all.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you feeling today?


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Kim, Rp, Elaine, Leslie, Sonal and all. 

Still cold and snow here. 
What happen? Did I bring this foul weather with me from Sweden? 
I'm after driving Anna to work to keep her safe and sound and I am at waiting 
in the school library until 2pm when she is finished at work
She is a very good driver indeed, but since I used to do it for a living she wanted 
me to take the wheel. I was happy to assist. :love2:
It's going fine here at home now and she is very happy, and so am I. 

Playing music in the family is indeed a blessed activity. 
We will do more of it in the future. All the kids very a musical: 
Gene and Ciarán plays the trombone, Sarah plays tuba/guitar/piano
Marion plays flute/piano, Hanna sings as well as Aiofe who loves to sing.
Anna sings and plays the piano. She has a classical training and I hope she
will pick it up when she has more time.
Siobhán was at a school musical event where approx 50 student had practiced
and was evaluated by a jury. The head judge told her that she will be dynamite
and that her voice had a mysterious-goustly tone to it. She has just started to
sing in public and she is going to be way better then her da. :love2: :clap:

Todays Bahái quote might especially interest the teachers. 
Although, I seem to have a up-load problem in the picture department. 
There might be some problems with my subscription renewal. 
......................
_Qual 2 / November 24

O loved ones of God and handmaids of the Merciful! A large body of scholars is 
of the opinion that variations among minds and differing degrees of perception 
are due to differences in education, training and culture. That is, they believe that 
minds are equal to begin with, but that training and education will result in mental 
variations and differing levels of intelligence, and that such variations are not an
inherent component of the individuality but are the result of education: that no one 
hath any inborn superiority over another….

The Manifestations of God are likewise in agreement with the view that education 
exerteth the strongest possible influence on humankind. They affirm, however, that 
differences in the level of intelligence are innate; and this fact is obvious, and not 
worth debating. For we see that children of the same age, the same country, the 
same race, indeed of the same family, and trained by the same individual, still are 
different as to the degree of their comprehension and intelligence. One will make 
rapid progress, one will receive instruction only gradually, one will remain at the 
lowest stage of all. For no matter how much you may polish a shell, it will not turn 
into a gleaming pearl, nor can you change a dull pebble into a gem whose pure rays 
will light the world. Never, through training and cultivation, will the colocynth and 
the bitter tree change into the Tree of Blessedness. That is to say, education cannot
alter the inner essence of a man, but it doth exert tremendous influence, and with 
this power it can bring forth from the individual whatever perfections and capacities 
are deposited within him. A grain of wheat, when cultivated by the farmer, will yield 
a whole harvest, and a seed, through the gardener’s care, will grow into a great tree.
Thanks to a teacher’s loving efforts, the children of the primary school may reach the
highest levels of achievement; indeed, his benefactions may lift some child of small 
account to an exalted throne. Thus is it clearly demonstrated that by their essential 
nature, minds vary as to their capacity, while education also playeth a great role and 
exerteth a powerful effect on their development.
Ábdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## SINC

Camán, it's good to hear of the improvement on the home front. Congratulations!


----------



## friend

Thanks Don. 

It going great and we are gearing up for a nice family thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## macdoodle

I am so happy things have been straightened out Caman, and you will have much (on all levels) to be thankful for this year.. that you are finally all together and joining as a family, is more than enough to encourage gratitude to the universe for bringing you all together... :clap:
Eat well friend, and make sure to save enough for leftovers, that is when it is best....  (JMHO)


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Eat well friend, and make sure to save enough for leftovers, that is when it is best....  (JMHO)


Indeed, but a few cans to the food bank on the holiday are always appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's going fine here at home now and she is very happy, and so am I." Good to hear, Caman. Enjoy your first American Thanksgiving tomorrow. 

I still miss not having turkey on the last Thursday of November. Deborah is far too busy at work getting donations to supply their Christmas hampers that she can't cook a turkey .......... and I don't know how. So, what I have done is to donate a frozen turkey on American Thanksgiving to the CBC Turkey Drive, which they have here each year at this time of year. Perfect timing, so I bring a big frozen turkey to their freezer drop off point and hope that someone will enjoy this turkey comes Christmas Day.


----------



## Sonal

Now Marc, even _I_ have made turkey. It's very simple. It's coordinating all the other stuff that gets tricky.

Recipe for turkey.

Place turkey in oven.
Turn oven on.
Cook until done.


----------



## MLeh

Take it out of the plastic bag it's packaged in first.

It's also desirable to remove the neck and giblets from the cavity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Now Marc, even _I_ have made turkey. It's very simple. It's coordinating all the other stuff that gets tricky.
> 
> Recipe for turkey.
> 
> Place turkey in oven.
> Turn oven on.
> Cook until done.


Yes, it's the "other stuff" that is "tricky", like the stuffing. Still, I baste the turkey well during the day. We shall have a turkey on Christmas Day so all is not lost. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Take it out of the plastic bag it's packaged in first.
> 
> It's also desirable to remove the neck and giblets from the cavity.


This must be why my one and only attempt to cook a turkey when I was a single parent went astray??? I thought that the skin looked off and could not understand what all that junk was inside. Luckily, there was always "Chinese turkey" (aka the Christmas duck).

YouTube - A Christmas Story Chinese Restaurant Scene


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Indeed, but a few cans to the food bank on the holiday are always appreciated.


Indeed they are, but out little grocery has a box out all the time, so I do donate all year round, and extra at holiday time for sure... 
Our school also has a huge drive when they have the Christmas pagent, and there are some of us here who choose a family and on Christmas Eve when they are (hopefully) at church leave our 'secret santa' basket on the doorstep... we have been doing it for 15 years, and no one has given it away... makes a body feel good 



Dr.G. said:


> This must be why my one and only attempt to cook a turkey when I was a single parent went astray??? I thought that the skin looked off and could not understand what all that junk was inside. Luckily, there was always "Chinese turkey" (aka the Christmas duck).
> 
> YouTube - A Christmas Story Chinese Restaurant Scene


LOL!! Marc... this is pretty funny, but I have a few 'blunders' of my own like the time I decided to make bread rolls for my husband, I had never done it before and so made them up andd put them in the oven to bake, when I pulled them from the oven they were like bullets and heavy, I dropped the tray and it made such a racket my landlady thougt something had fallen on me... :lmao:
I didn't know to let it rise.... she sure had a good laugh and so did I... she then taught me 'how' 
I am sure we all have silly stuff happen in the kitchen....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Indeed they are, but out little grocery has a box out all the time, so I do donate all year round, and extra at holiday time for sure...
> Our school also has a huge drive when they have the Christmas pagent, and there are some of us here who choose a family and on Christmas Eve when they are (hopefully) at church leave our 'secret santa' basket on the doorstep... we have been doing it for 15 years, and no one has given it away... makes a body feel good
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! Marc... this is pretty funny, but I have a few 'blunders' of my own like the time I decided to make bread rolls for my husband, I had never done it before and so made them up andd put them in the oven to bake, when I pulled them from the oven they were like bullets and heavy, I dropped the tray and it made such a racket my landlady thougt something had fallen on me... :lmao:
> I didn't know to let it rise.... she sure had a good laugh and so did I... she then taught me 'how'
> I am sure we all have silly stuff happen in the kitchen....


This year, my wife is giving me a $250 donation to our local Food Sharing Association for Christmas, which is what I asked for this year.

My baking is famous .............. I made some New York City-style bagels which the kids in the neighborhood are still using as street hockey pucks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May this find you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Thanksgiving on Thursday for any and all who are Americans or are in the US. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Now Marc, even _I_ have made turkey. It's very simple. It's coordinating all the other stuff that gets tricky.
> 
> Recipe for turkey.
> 
> Place turkey in oven.
> Turn oven on.
> Cook until done.


SSSShhhh Sonal....
Cooking turkeys is com-pli-cated....very difficult and dangerous....All those steps and ingredients and special turkey cooking apparati (is that a werd?) and the blessings of a turkey specialist (fowl words), stuff stuffed into stuff and surgical instruments and don't get me started on the poltry-geist exorcism that will certainly be required.......all just to present an oversized roast chicken type bird.


----------



## macdoodle

-21 with a blizzard warning... up to 100 mph winds... so that will drive the temps down...

ooops wrong forum...sorry...


----------



## MLeh

Sending warmer weather your way, Leslie. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> SSSShhhh Sonal....
> Cooking turkeys is com-pli-cated....very difficult and dangerous....All those steps and ingredients and special turkey cooking apparati (is that a werd?) and the blessings of a turkey specialist (fowl words), stuff stuffed into stuff and surgical instruments and don't get me started on the poltry-geist exorcism that will certainly be required.......all just to present an oversized roast chicken type bird.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> -21 with a blizzard warning... up to 100 mph winds... so that will drive the temps down...
> 
> ooops wrong forum...sorry...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A classic American Thanksgiving Breakfast awaits you when you rise to face the day. No turkey, but lots of hot oatmeal, waffles or pancakes, maple syrup and fruit. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, an American Thanksgiving breakfast sounds good and closely resembles the Scottish breakfast my Granddad used to make. And speaking of Thanksgiving, it turns out that pumpkin pie is a male aphrodisiac in case the gals here want to know. Details on SAP today.

And for a rousing start to your day, check out the Hallelujah Chorus in an Ontario food court right at the top of the page.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I recall my first real Scottish breakfast, prepared for me by someone born and raised in Scotland. Needless to say, I was full ............. and then there was lunch ........... and then dinner. I still don't see why there is such a fuss over haggis. Really liked it .............. and loved the background bagpipe music all day. I guess, somewhere deep in my family's history, is some link to Scotland. If not, I guess I just appreciate good food, good music (YES, Bagpipe music IS good music), and fine people.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Thanks for the American style Thanksgiving Day breakfast Marc. It'll be much better than the local fare here. First, I burned my toast to the smoking point. Then, I went to get milk for my coffee only to discover that there is no milk in the house......but I did spot Kacey's unwanted single-serving bottle of Strawberry Milk. 

I thought to myself, "Hmmm. Rp and Marc enjoy Blueberry coffee, why not Strawberry coffee?" 

aCK! AcK! ACK! PTToooooooieeEEE! Gross! 

(That's why not)

I have not tried Haggis yet, but it's on my bucket list. I expect to like it.

I find good bagpipe music very stirring and enjoyable.

We saw the Peatbog Faeries this year at the Calgary Folk Festival. Now there was some great bagpipe music. 

Veganites Video by Peatbog Faeries - Myspace Video
http://www.peatbogfaeries.com/Downloads/music-snippets/wako-for-mp3.mp3


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Bagpipe music: I don't mind _good_ piping. A former brother-in-law is a _very_ good piper (he was for many years the pipe major for a band who are in the Calgary Stampede parade every year  ). I think I'm probably one of the few people to have heard the USSR anthem played on bagpipes. (I was upstairs goofing around on the organ and started playing it by ear, and he was downstairs practicing on his chanter, and suddenly ... we had organ and bagpipes playing it together. Surreal.)

Don: Really enjoyed the spontaneous Hallelujah Chorus on SAP. Had I been there I would probably have been one of those 'non-choir members' singing along.


----------



## SINC

Elaine, I'm glad to know you enjoyed it and it's nice to know I score a hit with readers every now and then.

Now, back to the guitar music we were discussing yesterday. Today while looking for SAP material, I came across this acoustic guitar solo and was impressed enough to post it here. Hope you like it as much as I did.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## KC4

OK, that's amazing guitar playing Don, thanks. 

I am always amazed at how much great sound some very talented musicians can get out of a single, simple acoustic instrument.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## MLeh

Morning, Sonal. 

That's really good, Don. Thanks for sharing that. So much good music, so little time.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> OK, that's amazing guitar playing Don, thanks.
> 
> I am always amazed at how much great sound some very talented musicians can get out of a single, simple acoustic instrument.


Glad you enjoyed it too. The part that amazed me is how laid back the guy was. It was effortless on his part for such a lively tune and he was really enjoying himself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Has anyone noticed an abundance of blue jays in their neighborhoods these days? When my eyes get tired from all the near-point vision of grading online, I tend to stare off into the distance at the trees outside my window. The leave are just about all gone now, and yet, there seems to be more and more blue jays flying about from one tree to the next. Just curious if it is being seen anywhere else.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you feeling today?


Sore throat is nearly gone, but seems to have been replaced by a headache.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sore throat is nearly gone, but seems to have been replaced by a headache.


Sorry to hear this, Sonal. Stress related? This usually brings on my wife's headaches.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Has anyone noticed an abundance of blue jays in their neighborhoods these days? When my eyes get tired from all the near-point vision of grading online, I tend to stare off into the distance at the trees outside my window. The leave are just about all gone now, and yet, there seems to be more and more blue jays flying about from one tree to the next. Just curious if it is being seen anywhere else.


We had quite a few Blue Jays and about as many Steller Jays. Both disappeared when the daytime temps dropped to about -20°C. Hope they made it to warmer temps.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Sonal. Stress related? This usually brings on my wife's headaches.


Possibly... but then, was I under less stress yesterday when I didn't have a headache? Nope. 

How are you today?


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Has anyone noticed an abundance of blue jays in their neighborhoods these days? When my eyes get tired from all the near-point vision of grading online, I tend to stare off into the distance at the trees outside my window. The leave are just about all gone now, and yet, there seems to be more and more blue jays flying about from one tree to the next. Just curious if it is being seen anywhere else.


We always have an abundance of stellar's jays around, year round. No blue jays though.

We have a stellar's jay living in our woodpile, for whatever reason. It may be injured as it just runs from the woodpile to under the car whenever we go out for wood, and I've never seen it fly.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We had quite a few Blue Jays and about as many Steller Jays. Both disappeared when the daytime temps dropped to about -20°C. Hope they made it to warmer temps.


We seem to be having a bit warmer but wetter November this year. Not sure if this is one of the causes of their abundance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Possibly... but then, was I under less stress yesterday when I didn't have a headache? Nope.
> 
> How are you today?



Doing well, Sonal. I am in over-drive re grading, and will be for the next 3-4 weeks. 

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## macdoodle

MLeh said:


> Sending warmer weather your way, Leslie. Should arrive tomorrow.


Afternoon all... 
Thanks Elaine for the warmer weather, it is now 0 and a chinook is building in the west... at least it looks as if it is trying mighty hard... 

Don great guitar music, I do love acoustic guitar, and to get that sound from 6 strings is amazing... thanks for sharing.. 

Mark, I am sure you are grateful for the warmer weather, pushes winter a bit further along the road, so it won't be as long as usual... :clap:

I am babysitting a very shy dog, he cannot stay in his home because there is so much confusion with kids and other animals, so I was asked if I would foster him for a bit and see if he can put on some weight, the breeder thinks there is just too much stress at her home for him, and I do agree, he is one of those one in a million dogs who is just very timid .... not from neglect or abuse, let me make this very clear, but seems to just be his nature... so I am going to be devoting some extra time to this boy and see if he will respond to comparative 'silence' first he has to get used to me, and I think that will take some time.... 
Anyhow that is what I am doing among all the other projects i have.... no rest for the wicked I guess! :lmao:

I do love bagpipes, and when well played can really wrench at the heart for sure, I had a sole piper at my mothers memorial and it was hauntingly beautiful..... 
' Going Home' was the last piece played and it echoed around as a flock of birds flew overhead calling and the sun did come out... 
Since my mom was a lover of wild birds as everyone there knew it was a good sign... she was indeed on her way home.. 

Kim, strawberry coffee!!! XX) what were you thinking??:lmao: better black than that, but I understand your wanting to try it... I probably would have done the same... but will not now that I know it is dreadful! :lmao:

Have a great day gang, and thanks to Marc, who has made me feel wonderful with his breakfast, even if I am late getting to the table!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Good for you re "babysitting" a timid dog. This is actually not unheard of, especially if the dog is in a hectic environment. You shall provide some stability and love for this dog. Good for you, mon amie. A real "mitzvah" on your part.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I do love bagpipes, and when well played can really wrench at the heart for sure, I had a sole piper at my mothers memorial and it was hauntingly beautiful..... 
' Going Home' was the last piece played and it echoed around as a flock of birds flew overhead calling and the sun did come out... 
Since my mom was a lover of wild birds as everyone there knew it was a good sign... she was indeed on her way home.. " 

What a great experience, Leslie. Thanks for sharing it with us.

I would love to have "Going Home" played on bagpipes at any service for me, but if that is impossible, I would like to have an oboe play the solo from Dvorak's "New World Symphony" (the first part of the second movement). 

Paix, mon amie. 

YouTube - Dvorak, New World Symphony - 2nd Mvt Part 1,Dublin Philharmonic, Conductor Derek Gleeson


----------



## macdoodle

That was beautiful Marc, my self, I prefer this piece done on a single instrument... 
a cappella so to speak for an instrument... 

Here are a couple you might like and the piano is also very 'soulful... ' (JMHO)

I like Phil Coulter very much.... 




YouTube - Going Home (Bagpipes)


YouTube - Phil Coulter ~ Going Home


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> That was beautiful Marc, my self, I prefer this piece done on a single instrument...
> a cappella so to speak for an instrument...
> 
> Here are a couple you might like and the piano is also very 'soulful... ' (JMHO)
> 
> I like Phil Coulter very much....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Going Home (Bagpipes)
> 
> 
> YouTube - Phil Coulter ~ Going Home



Thanks for the clips, Leslie. I agree about the liking of a solo instrument. I would love to be able to play the oboe in this movement, or bagpipes in Amazing Grace. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don, Elaine, Kim, Leslie and all. 
Happy thanksgiving, and thanks for breakfast Marc. :clap:

I really like bagpipes, but I love uilleann pipes
and especially the playing of Liam Og O'Flynn,
Willie Clancy and Seamus Ennis.
Uilleann pipes tells the story of the people of Ireland.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.









+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.









+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.









+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macdoodle

Hi caman,
I have heard that the bagpipes were originally from Ireland, perhaps this is where they originated these pipes here... 
Lovely sound to them for sure, thanks for sharing...


----------



## friend

Hi Leslie.
There has been pipers on Ireland for a long time,
but I'm not sure that the bagpipe origin from there.

Ah sure, we'll take the credit then so.  :clap: 

Bagpipes


----------



## Rps

Good evening all: Say Don, one good guitarist deserves another. And the bass player is one of the best I've ever seen, dated but they were one of the first to rekindle acoustic music in the modern rock era...

YouTube - Mann's Fate - Jorma Kaukonen & Jack Casady (Hot Tuna) 1969


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I have learned in my 34 years here in St.John's NOT to get into a dispute as to the origins of the bagpipes, be they from Ireland or Scotland. We have apx. 40% of our population with roots in Ireland, and of the 50% of the population with roots from Great Britain, 20% of this 50% is from Scotland. So, I take the high ground and just say I like bagpipe music, which I honestly do like.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from a poll of CBC sportswriter and broadcasters --

"The Saskatchewan Roughriders (10-8, 2-0 in the playoffs) will defeat the Montreal Alouettes (12-6, 1-0) in the 98th Grey Cup on Sunday at Commonwealth Stadium in Edmonton."


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> This just in from a poll of CBC sportswriter and broadcasters --
> 
> "The Saskatchewan Roughriders (10-8, 2-0 in the playoffs) will defeat the Montreal Alouettes (12-6, 1-0) in the 98th Grey Cup on Sunday at Commonwealth Stadium in Edmonton."


Probably as long as they keep count.... 

I will root for the Als, there is enough green rooters, they won't miss one.... 

I think they will need all the help they can get, as I am also thinking the wearin' of the green will be lucky for them this year... no mistake about it...


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. I have learned in my 34 years here in St.John's NOT to get into a dispute as to the origins of the bagpipes, be they from Ireland or Scotland. We have apx. 40% of our population with roots in Ireland, and of the 50% of the population with roots from Great Britain, 20% of this 50% is from Scotland. So, I take the high ground and just say I like bagpipe music, which I honestly do like.


:lmao::lmao: have to agree there Marc... 
But I thought it worth a look see as to just where these strange instruments came about, and Scotland and Ireland were not the only or the first!! 
Actually Caman,there are Swedish bagpipes, bottom row! 
Quite a history... who knew... (W dictionary.. )
Here is some of it.. for those so interested or mildly curious...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Probably as long as they keep count....
> 
> I will root for the Als, there is enough green rooters, they won't miss one....
> 
> I think they will need all the help they can get, as I am also thinking the wearin' of the green will be lucky for them this year... no mistake about it...


We are now taking down the orange and blank for the Giants and leaving up the green for the Roughies. 

All in all, it will be a good game. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao: have to agree there Marc...
> But I thought it worth a look see as to just where these strange instruments came about, and Scotland and Ireland were not the only or the first!!
> Actually Caman,there are Swedish bagpipes, bottom row!
> Quite a history... who knew... (W dictionary.. )
> Here is some of it.. for those so interested or mildly curious...


A grad student tried to teach me to play the bagpipes ........... and took it away from me when she said that her grandparents were turning over in their graves back in Scotland at the sound that was coming out of the pipes. Such is Life.


----------



## macdoodle

Why didn't my history show up??? 
It did in the preview... hmmm I must have done something bad... 

try again...


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, sound the pipers to help me go to sleep. Time to call it a night. Must think of something unique for the last TGIF Breakfast of this month of November. Any suggestions? Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

I will take french toast with a side of bacon, and even some corn syrup... and coffee for the last friday of the month repast... thanks! 
Nite all...


----------



## KC4

MMMMMm, French toast sounds good to me as well! 

I had Dutch pannekoekes for dinner....bacon, apple and cheese to be specific. Woot!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, I shall leave the brekkie for Marc as he is already committed to the task and accepting orders.

A great vid from Britain's Got Talent on SAP this morning featuring Eugene the librarian. It starts off a bit odd, but hang in there, the resulting performance is hilarious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. French toast it is for many, along with pancakes, Scottish and Irish oatmeal ........ complete with bagpipe music, and freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, Thanks for breakfast Marc, Deeelicious!! :clap:

Had a look at the clip Don, and I must ay the whole thing made me feel sad.... this dear and gentle soul, knowing his shortcomings, put them out there and in a way it saddened me, but I have to champion his bravado ... very interesting, I hope something good comes out of this for him.... 
I sure loved the colour of those violets (if that is what they were.... beautiful anyhow... 

Marc, how are the people you know feeling about Danny Williams retirement? it was a surprise to me, was it that for everyone? I hear tyou are going to have a lady in the seat of Premier now, ...any thoughts on how she will do? Mr Williams seems to be behind her all the way.... :clap:

Kim, I remember those dutch pankaes, there was such a pancake house not far from where I lived in Vancouver, and I had no idea what the word meant, so went in for brekkie one morning, I have to say I was disappointed to see it was pancakes, but thrilled after the first bite... they were delicious! :love2:

Have a good day all, see you later....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie. How are you today?

"Marc, how are the people you know feeling about Danny Williams retirement? it was a surprise to me, was it that for everyone? I hear tyou are going to have a lady in the seat of Premier now, ...any thoughts on how she will do? Mr Williams seems to be behind her all the way.... " It was a surprise for everyone. I think thta Kathy Dunderdale will make a good interim premier, as she will carry on the major policies of Danny Williams, but possibly take a more realistic approach to our doctors/nurses situation here in NL. There are people who would like to become premier once we hold an election next October, but many of them I do not support.

Still, we are the first province in Canada to have a woman as premier, along with the leaders of the major opposition parties also being women. Ta-da .....................


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Don loved the Librarian piece, I sent it to my daughter, the librarian. Marc, Dunderdale is an interesting choice....just wondering if she was moved to protect her from the health care issues there? Many appeared to be not of her own making..... Technically she is the first Premier, let's hope she has more luck than Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Don loved the Librarian piece, I sent it to my daughter, the librarian. Marc, Dunderdale is an interesting choice....just wondering if she was moved to protect her from the health care issues there? Many appeared to be not of her own making..... Technically she is the first Premier, let's hope she has more luck than Kim.


We shall see, Rp. Yes, she is our 10th premier and the first woman. 

How is your grandson and his mom?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, well thanks, as both are now home.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Feeling any better today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, well thanks, as both are now home.


Good to hear, Rp. Give my best to all.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning Sonal... hope that cold has taken a final hike... and you are back 100% 

Are you getting a group together for the game on Sunday?? i am sure there will be a lot of little groups meeting everywhere to watch the Roughies win this year... 
I don't really care, but will be the lone voice for the Als in this part of the country... 
As long as it is close and fair, it will be a good game... 

Get out the goodies, someone is bound to make it to your house for the game...


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang!

Thanks for the French Toast Marc - Yum! Have you ever tried stuffed french toast? A little tricker to make, but worth the hassle.

RP - Thanks for the great news....I am relieved to hear that everyone is back home. 

Don - SAP was great today - loved the last photo of the bird in the water. Wow! 


Hi Sonal - Hope you are back to full health today. How's the writing going?


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the French Toast Marc - Yum! Have you ever tried stuffed french toast? A little tricker to make, but worth the hassle.


A local diner my way did a Stuffed French Toast special using Challah and stuffed with caramelized apples, walnuts, and ricotta.... *drool* I have happy dreams about that French Toast.

The cold is nearly gone... still a touch of a lingering sore throat, but it's mostly better. Thanks everyone for asking. 

Writing has been going slow. Too much brain energy getting sucked up by work. I have some ideas, however, that need to get out on paper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> A local diner my way did a Stuffed French Toast special using Challah and stuffed with caramelized apples, walnuts, and ricotta.... *drool* I have happy dreams about that French Toast.
> 
> The cold is nearly gone... still a touch of a lingering sore throat, but it's mostly better. Thanks everyone for asking.
> 
> Writing has been going slow. Too much brain energy getting sucked up by work. I have some ideas, however, that need to get out on paper.


Wow, now THAT is great French Toast. Would love Challah and all those ingredients.


----------



## cruzer

Hi everyone,

Our daughter-in-law and grandson have been checked out of the hospital. Her physical health has 
significantly improved, but I still have reasons to be very worried. 
I pray for the best outcome. ---- Tova


----------



## Dr.G.

cruzer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Our daughter-in-law and grandson have been checked out of the hospital. Her physical health has
> significantly improved, but I still have reasons to be very worried.
> I pray for the best outcome. ---- Tova


We all wish them well, Tova, along with you and Rp. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Clockwork

12 days with no smoking. This is the third time I quit. I quit for 4+ years and 2.5 years and this time I hope I never smoke again. I said I would never start again the last time so one day at a time. The withdrawal was absolutely insane. Best way to to avoid the pain don't start 

I wish everyone the best


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you are hanging in there Clockwork. Stay the course, the end result is worth the pain. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> 12 days with no smoking. This is the third time I quit. I quit for 4+ years and 2.5 years and this time I hope I never smoke again. I said I would never start again the last time so one day at a time. The withdrawal was absolutely insane. Best way to to avoid the pain don't start
> 
> I wish everyone the best


Good for you. Never really smoked more than a few a day, so I can't appreciate the pain you are going through with withdrawal. Still, hang in there and take each day as it comes. You shall succeed, mon ami. Excelsior.


----------



## KC4

Bravo Clockwork! Every day is easier, I hope. Hang in there! 

Tova - Thanks for the good news. I hope your daughter in law and grandson continue to improve quickly. 

Marc - Challah bread - Yum....love it.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Challah bread - Yum....love it." Kim, you would have loved it the way my grandmother made it way back when I was a little boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Amazing to think that the first night of Hanukkah is Wednesday night, December 1st, at sunset. Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you find some free time over the weekend to let us know how you are making out these days. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, you would have loved it the way my grandmother made it way back when I was a little boy.


Recipe, maybe? Please? Pretty please?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Recipe, maybe? Please? Pretty please?


It was all in her head, her hands and her heart,, and she took it to the grave with her. :-love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some freshly baked bagels to go with the assortment of eggs, cereals and oatmeals. Enjoy.


----------



## macdoodle

MMMMM thanks Marc, 
Sure do love those bagels! As for your grandmother and her Challah bread, my gran was the same, all those wonderful recipes were in her head, she never wrote anything down... amazing when you think of it...

We have become so dependent on the written word it is hard to imagine a time when there were so many who could neither read nor write, of course they had to recall from memory, and this would have been how they taught their children ... even when they could write I don't think they would think a recipe would be 'interesting' ... 
Just speculation here.... 

Have a good pre game day, finish all the shopping, baking, and whatever.. get the chili on to simmer for the day... (crock pots are wonderful!) fresh bread... and beer I guess,


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone has a nice day and takes it easy. Don't let the sound of your own wheels drive you crazy. We're here for a good time not a long time


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, wnet back to bed at 3:00 a.m. and slept in until 8:00. Felt good. Pass the eggs and pass on those lead balls called bagels, at least that is how they feel in my stomach. I find them much too heavy for consumption.

The trick today, is uncovered on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> MMMMM thanks Marc,
> Sure do love those bagels! As for your grandmother and her Challah bread, my gran was the same, all those wonderful recipes were in her head, she never wrote anything down... amazing when you think of it...
> 
> We have become so dependent on the written word it is hard to imagine a time when there were so many who could neither read nor write, of course they had to recall from memory, and this would have been how they taught their children ... even when they could write I don't think they would think a recipe would be 'interesting' ...
> Just speculation here....
> 
> Have a good pre game day, finish all the shopping, baking, and whatever.. get the chili on to simmer for the day... (crock pots are wonderful!) fresh bread... and beer I guess,


So true, Leslie. My wife, Deborah, knows some recipes her mother showed her how to do, but luckily, many of her mom's recipes were written down and saved.

Deborah is making a special prairie-style pot roast dinner for tomorrow's game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone has a nice day and takes it easy. Don't let the sound of your own wheels drive you crazy. We're here for a good time not a long time


Amen, brother Cw. Like the Eagles, we should all soar to our personal heights and potential. Excelsior!! Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, wnet back to bed at 3:00 a.m. and slept in until 8:00. Felt good. Pass the eggs and pass on those lead balls called bagels, at least that is how they feel in my stomach. I find them much too heavy for consumption.
> 
> The trick today, is uncovered on SAP.


Afternoon, Sinc. New York-style bagels are heavy, but Montreal-style bagels are light. Try one and you shall see the difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh the humanity!!!    :-(

Elmo was drunk at a Thanksgiving Day parade in Philadelphia, PA. 

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Oh the humanity!!!    :-(
> 
> Elmo was drunk at a Thanksgiving Day parade in Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


Katy Perry drove him to drink!


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Katy Perry drove him to drink!


:lmao::clap::lmao:

How are you and your hound today, mrj?


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:
> 
> How are you and your hound today, mrj?


Excellent thanks Dr.G. It's been a quiet lazyish day around the house. Tackling only the bite sized jobs so far.

How about you?


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Excellent thanks Dr.G. It's been a quiet lazyish day around the house. Tackling only the bite sized jobs so far.
> 
> How about you?


Actually, the same here, mrj. Too foggy to take the doxies for a run or even a walk (they hate low hanging fog), so it was "bite sized jobs" here as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got home from a "Goodbye Danny Williams" party. Newfoundland and Labrador music was played throughout the night .............. and is still being played. I was asked to sing "Danny Boy" ......... go figure. Got a round of applause ............... from those who were too drunk to know that I did not know all of the words. Such is Life.

See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

And a fond good night to all those in our Shang family who have been silent these past days, weeks, months and even years. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

From someone who only opens his mouth to put his foot in it - Good Night Marc


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> And a fond good night to all those in our Shang family who have been silent these past days, weeks, months and even years. Paix, mes amis.


Ahhh! Yeh oldeh silenteh majoriteh.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> From someone who only opens his mouth to put his foot in it - Good Night Marc


Good morning, Mohan. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Ahhh! Yeh oldeh silenteh majoriteh.


Gone, but not forgotten. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone else. I have Sunday Brunch started .......... and you may have it in bed this Grey Cup morning if you so choose. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Check out an amazing little clip of the magic chair on SAP this morning. I have to get going so I can free up my day to watch all the Grey Cup festivities on the tube today. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Check out an amazing little clip of the magic chair on SAP this morning. I have to get going so I can free up my day to watch all the Grey Cup festivities on the tube today. Later . . .


Morning, Don. Quite the chair. I really liked the pics and paintings in today's SAP.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, 
I will have breakfast by the window Marc, so I can watch and see HOW MUCH SNOW FALLS today
I don't know if it was predicted, but it is here ... 
Wonder if they are getting it in Edmonton??? 

Liked the magic chair Don, and was appalled at the shoplifter story... what's up with that, and you might look at your poll, the question has somehow repeated it's self .... 
interesting article on composting... 'fees' ??

Have a good day all as you travel to the space where you will be watching the big game today.... get everything to hand, you don't want to miss a play! :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for Sunday Brunch Marc! Got a video of your Danny Boy performance? I'd pay good money to your favorite charity to see that one! 

Off to check out SAP soon Don....and then iI need to get a start on Grey Cup preparations. We're hosting a gathering here today and (of course) I am (happily) on snack duty. 

Mohan - You need to get your "If I had ehHammer" song going again, this time in the Commemorative thread. I'll "sing" along if you do.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Leslie and Kim. Glad you enjoyed brunch.

Kim, no video as far as I know. If I see it on YouTube then I shall let you know. My singing Danny Boy set back Irish culture here in NL about 200 years.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Liked the magic chair Don, and was appalled at the shoplifter story... what's up with that, and you might look at your poll, the question has somehow repeated it's self ....
> interesting article on composting... 'fees' ??


Thanks Leslie, I missed that repeat in the poll.

The compost fees are being instituted by the city next year. You must save all organic garbage, separate it from regular garbage and put it out in a separate bag. We already have to separate paper and glass and cans, etc, for a blue bag which cost us $7 a month. Now the organic thing is starting at $6 a month. Regular garbage is $17 a month. They are nickel and dimeing us to death. Garbage pickup used to be included in our taxes.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Good morning, Mohan. How is Life treating you these days?


Actually quite well Marc, thank you. Just got back from teaching in Sarnia. Will be home this week and next week am back teaching 2 courses, this time in Mississauga!

The weather has been turning a bit cooler, I am beginning to like it . Had a slight dusting of snow y'day.



KC4 said:


> Mohan - You need to get your "If I had ehHammer" song going again, this time in the Commemorative thread. I'll "sing" along if you do.....


KC, it's more like "I'd rather have EhHammer than EhNail, yes I wou-u-u-u-uld, if I only cou-u-u-u-uld" heheheh

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mohan. Teaching online, weekends are teaching days for me. Still, I enjoy it. Sounds as if you enjoy the teaching and traveling as well, which is good. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Leslie, I missed that repeat in the poll.
> 
> The compost fees are being instituted by the city next year. You must save all organic garbage, separate it from regular garbage and put it out in a separate bag. We already have to separate paper and glass and cans, etc, for a blue bag which cost us $7 a month. Now the organic thing is starting at $6 a month. Regular garbage is $17 a month. They are nickel and dimeing us to death. Garbage pickup used to be included in our taxes.


Interesting. Our services are all covered by our taxes here in St.John's. Did they lower your taxes once they instituted these fees?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Our services are all covered by our taxes here in St.John's. Did they lower your taxes once they instituted these fees?


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


Well, if you once charged for a service as part of the municipal taxes, and then charged a distinct fee for this service, it would stand to reason that they would then lower the taxes accordingly. Would this not make sense? 

Wait .................... I see your point .................. lower taxes from an elected government??? :greedy:XX)

tptptptp


----------



## SINC

No, taxes increased as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, taxes increased as well.


Now that makes no sense. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is making a great pot roast, with her special wine and spice sauce, with carrots, turnips, onions, and some homemade bread. A fine Grey Cup meal.


----------



## cruzer

*Shalom Dr.G from Tova*

Hi Dr.G. 
many things don't make sense. 
example I have PTSD --- my daughter-in-law believes her husband learned this flaw from me. therefore my weaknessI would be toxic to my grandson. 
Conclusion--- no access to either.

[QUOTE=Now that makes no sense. 

Cruzer was a seizure, PTSD, response guide dog. He was attacked on Cdn. thankgiving and has been in Oakville ever since. He stopped the cycle of continued nightmares.

----Tova


----------



## Dr.G.

cruzer said:


> Hi Dr.G.
> many things don't make sense.
> example I have PTSD --- my daughter-in-law believes her husband learned this flaw from me. therefore my weaknessI would be toxic to my grandson.
> Conclusion--- no access to either.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that makes no sense.
> Cruzer was a seizure said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I know, post-traumatic stress disorder is not something that is "learned", so I can't see how this could be "toxic" to your grandson.
> 
> Good to hear that Cruzer is on the mend. You two were just getting to become a team together.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night now that the Grey Cup game is over. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Canada and the world lost a fine actor today. :-( :clap:
R.I.P. 

Leslie Nilsen dies at 84


----------



## SINC

We did indeed Camán. As one who shook his hand on one of his visits to Edmonton, I will miss him too.


----------



## friend

Good evening all. 

Sitting an thinking of how to improve the finances.
We are making it, but just about and that is a bit straining and stressful.
I hope to get a few bob soon from the lad that wanted to buy the apartment,
but if so it will go to cover what is left from the Visa process and maybe 
towards a cheep car. I need wheels to amongst others to start giging, but that 
too is going to take a chunk out of our fund every month with insurance and gas. 
I know we are lucky to have food on the table and indeed a roof over our heads,
but it would be nice to have some money to let the kids do some activities
like dance classes, music lessons etc. and to let Ciarán carry on his skateboarding.

I hope to get my web site up and running (a long time waiting now, lazy me) and
maybe be able to sell a few CD's.
I will PM those of ye that wanted a signed copy and maybe some of ye would
consider buying it as a Christmas gift for someone.  
If anyone knows how to recieve payments to the US from Canada, 
please let me know.
.................................
_Qawl 6 / November 28

O Thou Almighty Lord!
Strengthen all mankind that they may do according to the instructions 
and teachings recorded in these writings, so that wars and strifes may be 
eliminated from the world of man; that the roots of enmity may be destroyed 
and the foundations of love and affection be established; that the hearts may 
be filled with love and the souls be attracted; that wisdom may advance and the 
faces become brightened and illumined; that there be no more wars and strifes 
and that reconciliation and peace appear; that the Unity of the world of man may 
pitch its tent on the “apex of the horizons,” so that peoples and parties become 
as one nation, that different continents become as one continent and the whole 
earth as one land; that the sects of antagonizing and dogmatic religions be unified; 
that the world of creation be adorned and all the people of the earth abide in unity 
and peace. Verily, Thou art the Giver, the Bestower, the Beholder!
'Abdu'l-Bahá_


----------



## eMacMan

Friend; As you are fairly close to the Canadian border you should be able to easily convert any Canadian Funds to US funds. Ask at your bank. This is not always so in some of the states further south. Nor should most Canadians have too much difficulty making payments in US funds, although their bank may charge them a gouge fee.


----------



## friend

Thanks Bob. 
I'll check with my bank tomorrow and I'll also 
check how to set up PayPal for payments on a web site.


----------



## macdoodle

Caman,
Set up an account with pay pal, then anyone in the world can get your CD's and it will be in US funds... no matter the country of origin... lots of people have this, there may be others, but I know they are the preferred payment method, 
You should just go to paypal and see what it is about, I have used it with success many times... from India to England to US and Canada... 

Just go to the Pay Pal site it is all there... 
Good luck...


----------



## friend

Thanks Leslie, I'll check it out.


----------



## friend

Good night all.


----------



## Clockwork

Have a nice day unless you planned otherwise


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunrise is forming, so breakfast that be light and sunny. All your favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Have a nice day unless you planned otherwise


Planning for a nice day. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about LN. He was a good actor of many genres.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. There is a very interesting story on SAP with tons of pictures regarding a yacht that inadvertently came across a spectacle in the middle of the South Pacific. Take a peek at "The Birth Of An Island In The South Pacific". An awesome account of the event.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et all. There is a very interesting story on SAP with tons of pictures regarding a yacht that inadvertently came across a spectacle in the middle of the South Pacific. Take a peek at "The Birth Of An Island In The South Pacific". An awesome account of the event.


Morning, Don. Great SAP the other day for Grey Cup. Forgot to mention this to you, but doing so now may take away some of the sting from yesterday's score. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

No sting Marc, after all, it is only a game. the better team of the day won, no question about it.

As an old friend in Saskatchewan emailed to me, “Bachman Turner played a hell of a lot better than the Riders did”. Amen to that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No sting Marc, after all, it is only a game. the better team of the day won, no question about it.
> 
> As an old friend in Saskatchewan emailed to me, “Bachman Turner played a hell of a lot better than the Riders did”. Amen to that.


It was a grand half time show. Still, next year shall be SK's year. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, and all.... sad day here, two and out for my Roughies....but Montreal was indeed the better team.

Don, what do you think of the last toss, I was thinking he was trying to toss it out of bounds without a grounding penalty but it just hung? It is difficult to toss those things across the field. But, we forge ahead...I'm hoping to get tickets for the 2012 game as it is town.


----------



## Rps

Marc, would be interested in you thoughts on SAP's Grammar Lesson today

ol'-pal-o-me-oh.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, and all.... sad day here, two and out for my Roughies....but Montreal was indeed the better team.
> 
> Don, what do you think of the last toss, I was thinking he was trying to toss it out of bounds without a grounding penalty but it just hung? It is difficult to toss those things across the field. But, we forge ahead...I'm hoping to get tickets for the 2012 game as it is town.


I am amazed that he broke free of the tacklers prior to his last attempt at grounding the ball.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> No sting Marc, after all, it is only a game. the better team of the day won, no question about it.
> 
> As an old friend in Saskatchewan emailed to me, “Bachman Turner played a hell of a lot better than the Riders did”. Amen to that.


Remember a Guess Who re-union show a few years ago and worrying when they got to rocking that the stage might collapse . Randy has lost a lot of pounds since then. Now he looks every bit as great as he plays.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, what do you think of the last toss, I was thinking he was trying to toss it out of bounds without a grounding penalty but it just hung? It is difficult to toss those things across the field. But, we forge ahead...I'm hoping to get tickets for the 2012 game as it is town.


Rp, our son, a huge Rider fan who lives in Halifax probably put it best this morning when here wrote to us in an email:

"Darian passed it to the 13th man instead of taking the sack."


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All,
Well it was a great game, so I thought, I am the lone Alouette on the board, but did enjoy the game as there were a few moments there when I thought Sask might just pull it off... 
after a bit though, it was clear it wasn't going to happen... so I am having a happy celebration breakfast.... :clap::clap:

Now isn't it just like Nielson to choose the Grey Cup as an exit?? :lmao: Sure way to be remembered!! I always liked him when he wasn;t in some of those goofy type movies, but has played , very well some good spots that were more serious... I think I liked him best then... he will be missed I am sure... but remembered every Grey Cup... I am sure he is having the last laugh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, would be interested in you thoughts on SAP's Grammar Lesson today
> 
> ol'-pal-o-me-oh.....


Rp, if you are refering to the item on capitalization, it is sad but all too true these days. While capitalization is an aspect of spelling rather then grammar, it does, as in the case of "Uncle Jack", alter the syntactic and semantic structure of a sentence. I am amazed at the number of postings I receive online that don't utilize any of the formal rules in our orthography pertaining to capital letters.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, if you are refering to the item on capitalization, it is sad but all too true these days. While capitalization is an aspect of spelling rather then grammar, it does, as in the case of "Uncle Jack", alter the syntactic and semantic structure of a sentence. I am amazed at the number of postings I receive online that don't utilize any of the formal rules in our orthography pertaining to capital letters.


The irony being, of course, that these people posting on your teaching forum are supposed to be teachers, and the best way to teach is by being a (good) example to others.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Gang!

Grey Cup was an overall success for me, since I was in it mostly for the snacks! Woot!


Good SAP Don! Already been there, read that! 

Yes, I am very sad to hear about Leslie Nielson's passing, as he is one of my favorite comedic actors. Just love his delivery style.

I have a busy, action packed week this week - so I'm glad the weather has improved a bit. 

Caman - I have used Paypal and would also recommend it. I'm looking forward to getting my signed copy of your latest CD! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.

Didn't follow the Grey Cup, as I have very little interest in sports. I did, however, drop by a birthday party for my cousin's 4 year old son. Imagine.... roughly 20 kids, all around the age of 4, after an afternoon of a clown, games, balloons and lots and lots of sugar...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Didn't follow the Grey Cup, as I have very little interest in sports. I did, however, drop by a birthday party for my cousin's 4 year old son. Imagine.... roughly 20 kids, all around the age of 4, after an afternoon of a clown, games, balloons and lots and lots of sugar...


Afternoon, Sonal. I recall Stephen's 4th birthday party. Decided to have it at his preschool. 60 kids there, but luckily I had some help. We had games and balloons, but I tried to cut down on sugar.

How about some herbal tea to calm your nerves from yesterday?


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Just noticed the total posts on ehmac. Wow did they jump in a hurry, must be about 2600 up from the last time I looked on Saturday..... 

Too late for some Sonal Special Dr. G?


----------



## Sonal

I'll take some herbal tea, but only if you spike it with some ginger for my throat...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Just noticed the total posts on ehmac. Wow did they jump in a hurry, must be about 2600 up from the last time I looked on Saturday.....
> 
> Too late for some Sonal Special Dr. G?


Evening, Rp. It is NEVER to late for Sonal Special. Much like our own beautiful Sonal, this tea can comfort and relax, even in the most trying of times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'll take some herbal tea, but only if you spike it with some ginger for my throat...


Coming up. Yes, ginger is good, and I shall have a side of ginseng and garlic for you. Must keep up your health. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

I got a job today. 
I applied for a sale job at Cutco.
I actually didn't get the job, after the interview 
they asked me to take the sale possession. The lady
that help the interview said that the sales team could
benefit from my experience and my take on sales and customer service.   :Nice to still have something to offer a employer.


----------



## friend

Oh my God.
So many posts in such a short time. 
Someone wants that price.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I got a job today.
> I applied for a sale job at Cutco.
> I actually didn't get the job, after the interview
> they asked me to take the sale possession. The lady
> that help the interview said that the sales team could
> benefit from my experience and my take on sales and customer service.   :Nice to still have something to offer a employer.


Good for you, Caman. What sort of store is Cutco? Anything like Costco?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh my God.
> So many posts in such a short time.
> Someone wants that price.


It's not the prize they want ............ it's the fame. Lucky for you that you are in WA on the west coast. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Caman. What sort of store is Cutco? Anything like Costco?


Selling knives and such. 

Cutco


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Selling knives and such.
> 
> Cutco


Cool. One can never have enough sharp knives.


----------



## eMacMan

I have already said if I win the prizes I will give them to whomever is willing to donate the most to my favourite charity. I will repeat that commitment.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I have already said if I win the prizes I will give them to whomever is willing to donate the most to my favourite charity. I will repeat that commitment.


A fine gesture. If I win, I shall donate the prize to you so that you may get the credit for donating to your favorite charity. What is your favorite charity?


----------



## friend

Good evening everyone. 

Nightfall came quick here and it is a black as my 
distant past outside my window.  
Going to help Aiofe with her homework and then
there will be dinner making. 
...............
_Qawl 7 / November 29

O SON OF LIGHT! Forget all save Me and commune with My spirit. 
This is of the essence of My command, therefore turn unto it.
Bahá'u'lláh_


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here, Caman. I look out the window at about 4PM and then by 430PM it is very dark. Hanukkah candles shall have to be lit by 4:12PM on Thursday. Still, by 6PM we shall be eating latkes ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, what was the significance of last Friday, Nov.26th in the Baha'i faith?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, what was the significance of last Friday, Nov.26th in the Baha'i faith?


Hi Marc, I think its the Day of the Covenant. My Mother is Baha'i and I think it represents the appointment of Abu'l-Baha as a type of missionary [ I think..forgive me Caman if i get the wording mixed up, I'm not Baha'i and I only going on my memory of her LSA back home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I think its the Day of the Covenant. My Mother is Baha'i and I think it represents the appointment of Abu'l-Baha as a type of missionary [ I think..forgive me Caman if i get the wording mixed up, I'm not Baha'i and I only going on my memory of her LSA back home.


Thanks for this info, Rp.


----------



## friend

It was the day of The Covernant.

_The Day of the Covenant is the day when Bahá'ís celebrate the appointment of 
`Abdu'l-Bahá as the Centre of Baha'u'llah's Covenant. It occurs yearly on 
November 26.`Abdu'l-Bahá had stated that since May 23 was also the day that 
the Báb declared his mission, and should be exclusively associated with him, 
that that day should under no circumstances be celebrated as his day of birth. 
However, as the Bahá'ís begged for a day to be celebrated as `Abdu'l-Bahá's 
birthday, he gave them November 26, 180 days after the ascension of Bahá'u'lláh, 
to be observed as the day of the appointment of the Centre of the Covenant. 
The holiday was originally known as the Jashn-i-A’zam in Persian 
(The Greatest Festival), because `Abdu'l-Bahá was known as the Greatest Branch; 
in the West, the holiday became known as the Day of the Covenant.
The day is one of two Bahá'í holy days where work does not need to be suspended._


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Caman. Saw it on the calendar the other day and thought that I would ask you.


----------



## KC4

Hi Gang...

Congrats on the job Caman! Great news. I hope you like it a lot.

Marc, - Garlic in/with the Sonal Special? Ack. Ack. Ack! That might top my Strawberry coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Gang...
> 
> Congrats on the job Caman! Great news. I hope you like it a lot.
> 
> Marc, - Garlic in/with the Sonal Special? Ack. Ack. Ack! That might top my Strawberry coffee.


Evening, Kim. No, Sonal Special with ginger ............ with a side order of ginseng and garlic ...... on top of a spoonful of honey.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Hi Gang...
> 
> Congrats on the job Caman! Great news. I hope you like it a lot.
> 
> Marc, - Garlic in/with the Sonal Special? Ack. Ack. Ack! That might top my Strawberry coffee.


Hi Kim.
Thanks. It's more of a way to get a few extra bobs. 
I need to get some money to cover for the cost of a car.
I would like to be without a car, but it is not possible in the US,
if you don't live in a big town that is.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Caman. Saw it on the calendar the other day and thought that I would ask you.


I'm glad you did. 
Understanding of other religions is good and promotes unity. :clap:
We have to Skype in the near future. Maybe after the week end.
I am just running around at the moment, but things will get slower next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Kim.
> Thanks. It's more of a way to get a few extra bobs.
> I need to get some money to cover for the cost of a car.
> I would like to be without a car, but it is not possible in the US,
> if you don't live in a big town that is.


Caman, don't accept "bobs" as pay ............... or wooden nickles. This is what happened to some Irish immigrants when they came to Boston. Hold out for bills with the picture of Grover Cleveland on the front.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, don't accept "bobs" as pay ............... or wooden nickles. This is what happened to some Irish immigrants when they came to Boston. Hold out for bills with the picture of Grover Cleveland on the front.


Oh, paper money. 
What will they think of next.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> A fine gesture. If I win, I shall donate the prize to you so that you may get the credit for donating to your favorite charity. What is your favorite charity?


Will probably split between local food bank and the Volunteer Fire Department. That way I know 100% will go to helping the community. 

I hate seeing charitable funds syphoned to fund raisers and administrators.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Will probably split between local food bank and the Volunteer Fire Department. That way I know 100% will go to helping the community.
> 
> I hate seeing charitable funds syphoned to fund raisers and administrators.


Good for you, eMacMan (aka Bob?). For Christmas, I am getting $250 of food that will be donated to a food bank here in St.John's ............. but I shall get my gift on the last night of Hanukkah (Dec.8th), so that it can get to the food bank in time for Christmas. Thus, this to avoids "syphoned" funds, and I like the idea of also thinking locally when it comes to giving.

We need more people like yourself and your spirit of giving in Canada. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh, paper money.
> What will they think of next.


Yes, but be sure to hold out for the Grover Clevelands and not the George Washingtons.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but be sure to hold out for the Grover Clevelands and not the George Washingtons.


I will. 
And in the spirit of charity:
If we get the apartment sold I will also donate money to charity
and I will pick one especially focused on children.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I will.
> And in the spirit of charity:
> If we get the apartment sold I will also donate money to charity
> and I will pick one especially focused on children.


Good for you, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Oh so many posts.


----------



## friend

Good night Marc.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening!

How's everyone? I've been absent for so long and I decided to pop in and say hi!


----------



## friend

Hi Sharon.
How things. 
Did you miss all the commotion?


----------



## SINC

Hey Sharon, long time no hear from. How're things?


----------



## friend

Life is really a challenge.
But if that is a part of God's plan so.


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## Clockwork

I agree that everything happens for a reason in Gods world, as part of the master plan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a nice hot breakfast ready for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Since today is St. Andrew's Day, the breakfast shall include Scottish oatmeal, and for lunch, haggis and oatcakes. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I'll have that oatmeal please.

Growing up in rural Saskatchewan, most of my summer jobs during my school years involved either an elevator or cattle feedlots. The inner workings of an elevator and the culture around them were fascinating. Today on SAP, a close up look in a NFB of Canada video that refreshed my memory of them. If you are interested in the history of western Canada's sky scrapers, don't miss it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Oatmeal it is for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunch will soon be served. Not sure how haggis is actually made, but it tastes great, especially with homemade oatcakes. Enjoy. The wearing of a kilt is optional.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Thanks for the oatmeal breakfast Marc. One of my favorite day starters.

I'd like to try cooking haggis, but I just don't have the guts to do it.


Hey Clockwork - Hope you are still hanging in there with your non-smoking habit! 

Caman - Hope everything is going OK for you - sounds like you hit a snag.

Hi Sharon- Long time, no see! What's new?

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. I know what haggis is and basically how it is made, but I would never try making it on my own.


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> I'd like to try cooking haggis, but I just don't have the guts to do it.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> I see what you did there.


Thought a stomach was used and not the intestines.


----------



## macdoodle

Ahh, Haggis... what tortured mind thought that one up??? 

The biggest problem I have noticed, is finding a sheeps stomach.... and next to that, the eating of such an awful mess.... XX) 

I will love the 'skirl' of the pipes,as the Haggis is 'piped in',even in some some small space... (church hall etc, where no pipes should be played for the safety of eardrums... ) the burr of the scottish accent, the strange words that are many times Gaelic, mixed in with english 
and the long stories of the history ... and every clan has a story!! 

However, I will never lower my taste buds again to a haggis...XX) I like my oatmeal with trail mix, milk / cream and brown sugar, enclosed in a porcelain / glass dish.... :clap:

I do however have a favourite poem called To a Mouse... to hear it recited with a genuine accent and understanding of poetry is a delightful experience... :love2:

So I shall always pass on the haggis, but never on the rest of the dinner... it is a wonderful experience to go to a Robbie Burns dinner... :love2:


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Thought a stomach was used and not the intestines.


It's stuffed into one, but the heart and lungs are traditionally part of the filling.


----------



## macdoodle

Here you go, modern and traditional... do it yourself Haggis!! 

Haggis Recipe | Scottish Imports


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it is nearing 4PM here in St.John's and the pipers are calling in the first guests for the High Tea and St.Andrew's Day Dinner. Expect it at 4PM wherever you are and enjoy.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon, everyone.


Evening, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. OtHD Breakfast tomorrow, and then Hanukkah latkes at sundown (4:12PM here in St.John's). So, busy, busy, busy. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Damn, I should never have got married again. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Damn, I should never have got married again. XX)


Sorry to hear you say this, Caman. I thought that things were going along a bit better for you and Anna.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine OtHD Breakfast will be ready for you this morning ........... along with some latkes instead of High Tea at just past 4PM. Enjoy.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning and have a nice day


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Good morning and have a nice day


Morning, Cw. How is your quitting of smoking going these days? Keep up the fight to stop. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. A cold day here again with more snow. An amusing story about a guy being pushed around awaits you on SAP this morning as I head off to work.


----------



## SINC

Well folks, it's the first day of December and time to get into the Christmas spirit. And nothing puts a bigger smile on my face than my old buddy Porky Pig crooning like Elvis with his special version of Blue Christmas. Hope it makes you all smile too!




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Clockwork

I am still not smoking  The withdrawal this time has been absolutely horrible for myself and my family. I hope and pray my son never starts smoking. My dad harped on me about not smoking when I was a child and I should have listened. I quit for 4.5 years and 2.5 years and I didn't learn  

This is my third time quitting and I did not want to use patches or gum so I will always remember the pain of withdrawal. Today no matter how bad life gets I will not smoke


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I am still not smoking  The withdrawal this time has been absolutely horrible for myself and my family. I hope and pray my son never starts smoking. My dad harped on me about not smoking when I was a child and I should have listened. I quit for 4.5 years and 2.5 years and I didn't learn
> 
> This is my third time quitting and I did not want to use patches or gum so I will always remember the pain of withdrawal. Today no matter how bad life gets I will not smoke


Amen, Cw. Hang in there. One day at a time. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well folks, it's the first day of December and time to get into the Christmas spirit. And nothing puts a bigger smile on my face than my old buddy Porky Pig crooning like Elvis with his special version of Blue Christmas. Hope it makes you all smile too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Morning, Don. That's an oldie but a goodie.

Here, we want to get Hanukkah out of the way (starts tonight at sundown) before we start thinking of Christmas. Luckily, all of yesterday's snow is gone and I have all my shopping done.


----------



## Rps

Clockwork said:


> I am still not smoking  The withdrawal this time has been absolutely horrible for myself and my family. I hope and pray my son never starts smoking. My dad harped on me about not smoking when I was a child and I should have listened. I quit for 4.5 years and 2.5 years and I didn't learn
> 
> This is my third time quitting and I did not want to use patches or gum so I will always remember the pain of withdrawal. Today no matter how bad life gets I will not smoke


CW been there done that ....... it's not an easy thing to do. If you haven't been a long term smoker who has quit you may not realise the strength it takes to continue not smoking. You have my respect. We all have our tips to quit and I'm sure you have had people pass them along. Like pregnancy, everyone gives tips, but everyone is different.

For me it was staying out of places that spawned smoking such as bars, but we have laws in Ontario that prevent that now .... it's the "what do I do with my hands" thing. I used to suck on very strong mints to get that " rasp in my breath" . It was hard but I did it, and with your conviction so will you.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don and all. Rainy here today, but not as cold as the West. Haven't read about the East Marc, snow on the horizon?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A fine OtHD Breakfast will be ready for you this morning ........... along with some latkes instead of High Tea at just past 4PM. Enjoy.


Whoo Hoooo! Can I have latkes for breakfast instead....or, scratch that, in ADDITION to High Tea! 




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don and all. Rainy here today, but not as cold as the West. Haven't read about the East Marc, snow on the horizon?


Afternoon, Rp. Sun just came out here with 8C temps, and while there is rain forecast until the middle of next week, no snow is on the horizon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Whoo Hoooo! Can I have latkes for breakfast instead....or, scratch that, in ADDITION to High Tea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Sorry, Kim, but the latkes shall not be made until tonight. Maybe tomorrow morning.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all... I will have latkes for supper please.... and now I shall have whatever is on the table for breakfast,
My very timid boy is out and about, he is playing with his toys and in the general population, he is not bothered or bothering the cats, he had never seen one so it took a bit to realize they were not the bullies he thought, so he does not submit to them anymore, and the cats have stopped wondering what was wrong with this dude... 

He is great on his leash now and is getting the hang of the car... I am sure he will come around just fine as there is less confusion here than at his other home... 

Hopefully he will gain some weight, he will never be big as he is small boned, but a few pounds more would hardly be seen....  (wish I could say the same... :lmao

Have a good one y'all, it is 0 here in the west... don't know the high as my widget isn't working this morning... hope it's not frozen out there in Cyberspace...


----------



## Rps

A little something for the season and to season:

YouTube - Latke Song


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Good news about your "boy". Carpe diem.

Going to start peeling the potatoes for latkes. How many do you want?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A little something for the season and to season:
> 
> YouTube - Latke Song


Cute. The recipe that my wife uses squeezes out the shredded potatoes to remove as much moisture as possible. At least this clip uses Kosher salt.

Shalom, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

How many latkes will you folks want tonight? I know how many I shall be having, as well as my wife and son, but then there is our extended Shang family. So, how many for each of you? It shall be delivered to you at sunset your time via Doxie Express. Enjoy.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> How many latkes will you folks want tonight? I know how many I shall be having, as well as my wife and son, but then there is our extended Shang family. So, how many for each of you? It shall be delivered to you at sunset your time via Doxie Express. Enjoy.


How many have you got?

I'm not sure that I can realistically limit my latke intake....


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. Good news about your "boy". Carpe diem.
> 
> Going to start peeling the potatoes for latkes. How many do you want?


I will be grateful for whatever you have left, but if an order is necessary I will have 3 please, if they are small, I will have 4 

I used to put the shredded potato into cheesecloth and let it hang to remove much of the moisture and starch... I did not use them for Latkes, but for a for a dish found in NB called potato cake, my husband loved this and I would peel and shred and hang those darn potatoes at least twice a year... he really liked it the next day when he would fry it up to eat with his eggs... I can't say I miss the chore... but I do miss how good it was! :lmao:

So I am going to have to make some Latkes, they won't be as good as yours to be sure, but they will help celebrate this special holiday with my Jewish friends ..past and present...  I don't have a menorah, but I do light candles .. I love the tradition... :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> How many have you got?
> 
> I'm not sure that I can realistically limit my latke intake....


Well, I start out with five. I also take all the rejects that do not meet my wife's high standards, and especially the burnt ones, if there are any. Organic canola oil from rural SK is used, along with organic onions from NS, organic flour from SK as well, and potatoes from PEI. Kosher salt is from Montreal. The only thing from NL is my wife's loving touch. :love2:

I use apple sauce, but we can supply sour cream if you like. 

So, how many???????????


----------



## MLeh

So, I had to go find out what these 'Latke' things are ... and to my surprise they're something we have quite often in our house. Only we call them 'potato pancakes'. (and I also pat the potatoes dry)

So, that being the case ... two please!


----------



## SINC

Yep, all this talk about latkes have them on the menu in our household tonight too. Call it a small salute to all our Jewish friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I will be grateful for whatever you have left, but if an order is necessary I will have 3 please, if they are small, I will have 4
> 
> I used to put the shredded potato into cheesecloth and let it hang to remove much of the moisture and starch... I did not use them for Latkes, but for a for a dish found in NB called potato cake, my husband loved this and I would peel and shred and hang those darn potatoes at least twice a year... he really liked it the next day when he would fry it up to eat with his eggs... I can't say I miss the chore... but I do miss how good it was! :lmao:
> 
> So I am going to have to make some Latkes, they won't be as good as yours to be sure, but they will help celebrate this special holiday with my Jewish friends ..past and present...  I don't have a menorah, but I do light candles .. I love the tradition... :love2:


Yes, I am off to get the cheesecloth now ............ not enough left from last year if everyone want a great many this year.

Three or four for your first serving ............... how many for your second and third serving?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, all this talk about latkes have them on the menu in our household tonight too. Call it a small salute to all our Jewish friends.


Good for you, Don. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> So, I had to go find out what these 'Latke' things are ... and to my surprise they're something we have quite often in our house. Only we call them 'potato pancakes'. (and I also pat the potatoes dry)
> 
> So, that being the case ... two please!


Two coming up, Elaine, once sunset is where you are ............. which should be about the time I am on my seventh helping of latkes.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Three or four for your first serving ............... how many for your second and third serving?


Oh, we can have multiple servings?

I'll start with 4... it's as much as I can reliably eat while they are still hot and fresh.

Sour cream to start. I'll take applesauce with the next serving. I like to alternate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Oh, we can have multiple servings?
> 
> I'll start with 4... it's as much as I can reliably eat while they are still hot and fresh.
> 
> Sour cream to start. I'll take applesauce with the next serving. I like to alternate.


Four latkes, or four servings of four latkes each serving? You may have both sour cream and applesauce. The latter is my topping of choice.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, Kim, but the latkes shall not be made until tonight. Maybe tomorrow morning.


OK - I'll wait, but I'll be extra hungry! I'll take 3 or 4 with sour cream (and chopped green onions if you have 'em) to start please. Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Kim. Sundown in about 14 minutes so I am off to light the menorah. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the first candle of Hanukkah was lit and the first two waves of latkes have been served ......... and eaten. My wife is making a chicken with her special apple stuffing, and that will be ready at about 630PM (my time) ............ along with more latkes. 

All of you who sent me an order shall get their latkes around sunset your time. Enjoy.


----------



## BigDL

*Adam Sandler's Hanukkah Song*

A gift for the first night

Adam Sandler's Hanukkah Song





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Note You tube link broken


----------



## SINC

BigDL said:


> A gift for the first night
> 
> Adam Sandler's Hanukkah Song
> 
> Note You tube link broken





KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Whoo Hoooo! Can I have latkes for breakfast instead....or, scratch that, in ADDITION to High Tea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Had you looked back two pages, you would see this video had been posted earlier today in this thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the first night of Hanukkah has come and gone. My wife's latkes were one of her better creations this year. Over the years she is adjusting her technique, as well as her recipe. One batch, which she experimented on, with me as the test subject, was a latke with chives, parsley, rosemary and thyme. Since I love all of these ingredients, I accepted the taste test, and they were great.

Our major Hanukkah gifts were in the form of charitable contributions, and our small gifts were simple (I got a pair of socks, which I needed, and I gave her the Fiddler on the Roof DVD). Tomorrow, she gets a new toothbrush and her favorite tooth paste, and I think that I am getting more socks. We shall see.


----------



## friend

This is just not working.
Don't want to say anything, but it can't always be me. Right.

We will be going as soon as my tenant moves out of our apartment.
She is looking as we speak, but legally has 3 months on her.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the first night of Hanukkah has come and gone. My wife's latkes were one of her better creations this year. Over the years she is adjusting her technique, as well as her recipe. One batch, which she experimented on, with me as the test subject, was a latke with chives, parsley, rosemary and thyme. Since I love all of these ingredients, I accepted the taste test, and they were great.
> 
> Our major Hanukkah gifts were in the form of charitable contributions, and our small gifts were simple (I got a pair of socks, which I needed, and I gave her the Fiddler on the Roof DVD). Tomorrow, she gets a new toothbrush and her favorite tooth paste, and I think that I am getting more socks. We shall see.


Any chance at all Deborah would share her recipe? I can get one from the net, but it is not the same as a tried and true, your description is making me hungry... :lmao:

(Socks are always needed... especially in the cold.. )


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Any chance at all Deborah would share her recipe? I can get one from the net, but it is not the same as a tried and true, your description is making me hungry... :lmao:
> 
> (Socks are always needed... especially in the cold.. )


You have a better chance of getting North Korea to give up it's army, Leslie. I have provided a few hints from the bits and pieces I recall from my distant memory of watching my grandmother make latkes. I have given her about five Jewish cookbooks for the past five Hanukkahs, and they have given her tips and guidance. She experiments on me prior to sharing it with anyone else. I am honest with her as to how close it comes to the ones made by my grandmother.

So, let me know when you get that situation in North Korea solved, and I shall see if I can get you an audience with Deborah while she makes latkes.

Still, as she says, everyone needs their own latke recipe which they feel good about and would be willing to pass on to their children. :love2:

Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> This is just not working.
> Don't want to say anything, but it can't always be me. Right.
> 
> We will be going as soon as my tenant moves out of our apartment.
> She is looking as we speak, but legally has 3 months on her.


Seems as if you are hurting, Caman. I have been where you are and realize now that I was in an abusive relationship (I was the one being emotionally abused) and did nothing about it other than stay with my children and protect them. I wish you the best, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> A gift for the first night
> 
> Adam Sandler's Hanukkah Song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note You tube link broken


Thanks for the thought, BigDL. Your heart was in the right place for night #1 of Hanukkah. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Seems as if you are hurting, Caman. I have been where you are and realize now that I was in an abusive relationship (I was the one being emotionally abused) and did nothing about it other than stay with my children and protect them. I wish you the best, my friend. Peace.


Thanks my friend. Appreciate you concern.
Now two of the older kids wants me to change my mind 
and one freaked out a bit and said "I want to stay". 
For the last weeks they have begged me to go back to Sweden with them. XX)


----------



## SINC

Camán, you seem to be under pressure from all sides. I feel helpless to offer assistance, but hang in there my friend, better times are ahead.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Thanks my friend. Appreciate you concern.
> Now two of the older kids wants me to change my mind
> and one freaked out a bit and said "I want to stay".
> For the last weeks they have begged me to go back to Sweden with them. XX)


Sounds very complicated Caman. I feel for you and yours.... I hope things get smoothed out soon, whatever direction that takes you and yours in.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks my friend. Appreciate you concern.
> Now two of the older kids wants me to change my mind
> and one freaked out a bit and said "I want to stay".
> For the last weeks they have begged me to go back to Sweden with them. XX)


You are between the proverbial "rock and a hard place", Caman. Still, I would give it a bit more time rather than leave the US just now. While it did not work for me, might marriage counselling be of any help?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

And a special good night to Caman. Consider all of your options before you make any final decisions. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> You are between the proverbial "rock and a hard place", Caman. Still, I would give it a bit more time rather than leave the US just now. While it did not work for me, might marriage counselling be of any help?


Tried that, and she gave me a few pointers and then told Anna to 
lighten up on the military regime. Anna did not like that comment a bit, I tell you.


----------



## Sonal

Caman, moving countries is very tough, especially when you have so many people and personalities involved. It's difficult on everyone, and can strain the best of relationships. I do feel for you.

I don't want to encourage you to stay if this is truly not working, but I also don't want you to throw out the baby with the bathwater.

Truly, I hope you can figure out the best course soon.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Caman, moving countries is very tough, especially when you have so many people and personalities involved. It's difficult on everyone, and can strain the best of relationships. I do feel for you.
> 
> I don't want to encourage you to stay if this is truly not working, but I also don't want you to throw out the baby with the bathwater.
> 
> Truly, I hope you can figure out the best course soon.


Thank you my friend. 
I'll take that into advise. :clap:
And as well, there is always Canada. :love2:
At least I could try to book an extensive tour and get my sanity back.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Tried that, and she gave me a few pointers and then told Anna to
> lighten up on the military regime. Anna did not like that comment a bit, I tell you.


Actually, that was my situation as well. The therapist suggested that my wife "control her emotions" and that did not help matter. Good luck, my friend. Sonal's words are very wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A busy day for me, so I shall get some breakfast for all of you ready and serve it buffet-style. That way, you may get what you want. Remember to keep some room for tonight's latkes. Day #2 of Hanukkah. Shalom.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, our latkes were terrific last night as well. A busy day ahead for me as I prepare a lesson for a lady who is leaving on a trip to South Africa and want to place a bunch of movies on the hard drive of her MacBook to watch on the plane. She told me she heard this is possible, but asked for assistance to get the job done. I of course, said yes as usual, thus the lessons tomorrow morning. I'll be installing Mac The Ripper and Handbrake on her Mac and showing her how to use them so she can enjoy her movies without the disks or running the drive on a long 12 hour flight. Will likely also have to do some maintenance on her Mac as she complains it is slow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I should have had you to help me with my iMovie Christmas gift for my wife and son. Well, it is almost done now. Love those Ken Burns effects with pictures.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, I'm afraid I would not have been much assistance to you. I've never even opened iMovie, although now that I am shooting the odd video for SAP, I may have to tackle that program. Perhaps you can help me when the time comes?


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, I'm afraid I would not have been much assistance to you. I've never even opened iMovie, although now that I am shooting the odd video for SAP, I may have to tackle that program. Perhaps you can help me when the time comes?


My problem is that I do it every so often, and not at a sustained basis, which is best for my style of learning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone has a nice day


Same to you, Cw. How are you holding up today?


----------



## Clockwork

Hey Dr. G

Do you find that you learn better on your own? I find that I can't be taught anything I am not interested in. I did poorly in school until I wanted to learn  I can only teach myself for some reason. When I went to college I could not even write a paragraph and my wife helped me learn how to write.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Hey Dr. G
> 
> Do you find that you learn better on your own? I find that I can't be taught anything I am not interested in. I did poorly in school until I wanted to learn  I can only teach myself for some reason. When I went to college I could not even write a paragraph and my wife helped me learn how to write.


Actually, my learning style leans towards the visual, and I hated working in groups since I learned best while working alone. Thus, when I taught on-campus, I allowed for small groups or individuals to work together, I kept in mind the auditory as well as the visual learners, and I tried to actively engage my students by getting them to talk more and me to lecture less. Now, as a teleprofessor, I actively engage students online in asynchronous discussions. They seemingly like this sort of format. I pride myself in being an effective teacher.

Marc Glassman - Memorial University of Newfoundland - RateMyProfessors.com


----------



## Clockwork

The way I see it is the school system is rigid and expects everyone to learn the same way. I will not allow the teachers to do what they did to me with my son, so we sent him to a private school  The crappy teachers always want to blame the students because some are very boring and should not be teaching 

If you cannot sit for 10 minutes they want to medicate and label people lol. 

As for me I am doing fine. Smoke free and feeling much better now and it was worth the pain.

Maybe I should take one of your courses  I completed my degree in psychology on my own because I can't pay attention long enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> The way I see it is the school system is rigid and expects everyone to learn the same way. I will not allow the teachers to do what they did to me with my son, so we sent him to a private school  The crappy teachers always want to blame the students because some are very boring and should not be teaching
> 
> If you cannot sit for 10 minutes they want to medicate and label people lol.
> 
> As for me I am doing fine. Smoke free and feeling much better now and it was worth the pain.


Glad to hear that you are still smoke-free. One day at a time.

I try to show my students how to differentiate and individualize instruction so as to be flexible and not rigid.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All, 
Well you are beloved by your students Marc, and it is easy to see why, your ability to see the many sides of a problem /question / theory ... are renown here in the shang...
Good for you! :clap: ( and I will be having latkes tonight... )

Caman, please do think carefully before you make any decisions, it is not just you who has to move, perhaps you can find a place of your own with the children as you had before, and sort of start dating again... maybe it is too late for that, I am not there I do not know... but if it is too difficult, give it some serious thought before heading back... see how the children feel about it too, they may give you a solution without knowing it... kids are very aware of what is going on... (sadly)
One cannot rule another, you must walk beside each other, lending support when needed, I am guessing this is not the case ... and this is too bad... 
Hang in there and see if there is a better solution for you and the children...


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Thanks for breakfast Marc - Any leftover latkes? I'm ready for another round, or three. I use iMovie some. I like the Ken Buns effects too.

Good work Clockwork - keep on keepin' on! 

Caman- Hope things are going better for you today. Think twice, act once.

Don - off to check out SAP soon. 

Leslie, how is your new charge doing today?


----------



## BigDL

*For the 2nd Night of Hanukkah*

Mazel tov

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv-7WdpB72o


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning All,
> Well you are beloved by your students Marc, and it is easy to see why, your ability to see the many sides of a problem /question / theory ... are renown here in the shang...
> Good for you! :clap: ( and I will be having latkes tonight... )
> 
> Caman, please do think carefully before you make any decisions, it is not just you who has to move, perhaps you can find a place of your own with the children as you had before, and sort of start dating again... maybe it is too late for that, I am not there I do not know... but if it is too difficult, give it some serious thought before heading back... see how the children feel about it too, they may give you a solution without knowing it... kids are very aware of what is going on... (sadly)
> One cannot rule another, you must walk beside each other, lending support when needed, I am guessing this is not the case ... and this is too bad...
> Hang in there and see if there is a better solution for you and the children...


Leslie, "beloved" is going way too far. I do appreciate that they respect all the hard work I try to put into each course.

Latkes were great again tonight. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Evening, Sonal. How is your cold these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, the Ken Burns effect is great when you are able to sync the music with it and time it just right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> The way I see it is the school system is rigid and expects everyone to learn the same way. I will not allow the teachers to do what they did to me with my son, so we sent him to a private school  The crappy teachers always want to blame the students because some are very boring and should not be teaching
> 
> If you cannot sit for 10 minutes they want to medicate and label people lol.
> 
> As for me I am doing fine. Smoke free and feeling much better now and it was worth the pain.
> 
> Maybe I should take one of your courses  I completed my degree in psychology on my own because I can't pay attention long enough.


Good for you, Cw. Keep up the good work being smoke free.

Not all teachers are bad. Sadly, the bad ones spoil the reputation for teachers for the many good teachers out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Mazel tov
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv-7WdpB72o


Wow, BigDL. As the Monty Python crew would say, "Now for something completely different." That was certainly unique. 

Happy Hanukkah to you as well. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

BigDL said:


> Mazel tov


That's very cool and different BigDL, thanks.


----------



## macdoodle

Well that clip was certainly different... loved the hockey stick with the maple leaf on it.... :clap:

...and Marc, I think beloved is the perfect word... 

I am off to try my latkes with sour cream onion and butter.... like a jewish perogie... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well that clip was certainly different... loved the hockey stick with the maple leaf on it.... :clap:
> 
> ...and Marc, I think beloved is the perfect word...
> 
> I am off to try my latkes with sour cream onion and butter.... like a jewish perogie... :lmao:


Thank you, Leslie. I think that if you read all the comments, there are some there that don't like my style of teaching, especially since I don't lecture (when I was on-campus), but rather question and discuss. Some students want to be told things and not have to think on their own. 

Good luck with your latkes.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Leslie. I think that if you read all the comments, there are some there that don't like my style of teaching, especially since I don't lecture (when I was on-campus), but rather question and discuss. Some students want to be told things and not have to think on their own.
> 
> Good luck with your latkes.


That is why those who like you like you a lot... weather or not they get it yet, you are teaching them to think.. in or out of the box, they have to think... the ones that need to be told don't care anyway ... they are the ones who end up complaining anyway.. life isn't fair, I won't take that job.. I don't start at the bottom .. I have a degree... (that one really burns me up... )

So carry on, even the poor students will look back when they are 40 and say.. I had a prof that tried to tell me that....  
it does go in... the question is when will it make sense? When will the brain finally connect the dots... ?? 

Thanks, the latkes wern't too bad, I fried a few mushrooms in with the onion... mmmmm!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> That is why those who like you like you a lot... weather or not they get it yet, you are teaching them to think.. in or out of the box, they have to think... the ones that need to be told don't care anyway ... they are the ones who end up complaining anyway.. life isn't fair, I won't take that job.. I don't start at the bottom .. I have a degree... (that one really burns me up... )
> 
> So carry on, even the poor students will look back when they are 40 and say.. I had a prof that tried to tell me that....
> it does go in... the question is when will it make sense? When will the brain finally connect the dots... ??
> 
> Thanks, the latkes wern't too bad, I fried a few mushrooms in with the onion... mmmmm!


Let us hope so, Leslie.

As for mushrooms, my wife and son would like these, but I would NOT.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well.


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone has a nice day today


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone has a nice day today


Morning, Cw. May it be the same for you ......... smoke-free and healthy. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Clockwork

Smoke free and trying to live the best life I can today. I am 34 years old and I love the music from the 60's and 70's, it makes me so happy


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Smoke free and trying to live the best life I can today. I am 34 years old and I love the music from the 60's and 70's, it makes me so happy


Good for you, Cw. How do you want us to call you? Here in the Shang, we go by first names, initials and nicknames.


----------



## Clockwork

My name is Chris  I think I will just post here from now on lol.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Chris. I was late getting up today, so I must have needed the extra sleep. If you need a smile this morning, check out, "A Tale From Gasoline Alley" on SAP today. 

Now to get to work, later . . .


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, you're here much earlier than normal. Must be near coffee break time there.


----------



## Sonal

Hi Don. Heading up North for the weekend, so I'm taking a little extra time at home this morning to get packed up and run a couple of errands.


----------



## SINC

I figured there had to be something going on. We all tend to become creatures of habit, thus the query. Enjoy your weekend Sonal, you've more than likely earned it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> My name is Chris  I think I will just post here from now on lol.


Afternoon, Chris, and glad to have you as a member of our Shang family. I am Marc. I hope you are not allergic to doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Have a good trip. Bon voyage, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Thanks for the TGIF brunch Marc. A great start to the weekend.

Have a safe trip Sonal. Hope the weather cooperates for you.

Hello Chris...I am Kim. Glad to hear you are hanging in there smoke-free. 

Off to check out SAP soon - the Gasoline Alley has me intrigued. 


Went to Kacey's school production of A Christmas Carol last night - very well done, indeed. That helped to get me into the Christmas mood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. 

"Went to Kacey's school production of A Christmas Carol last night - very well done, indeed. That helped to get me into the Christmas mood. " Did Kacey have a role? Once again, one of our pups shall be in A Christmas Carol .......... in the role of Tiny Tom, Tiny Tim's doxie.

"God bless us, everyone." :love2:


----------



## KC4

Kacey used to act and sing in many drama productions, however, now her interests have evolved to backstage than center stage. She does hair/makeup and set design/painting.

Tiny Tom needs no make-up...he's perfect as he is. What a cutie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Kacey used to act and sing in many drama productions, however, now her interests have evolved to backstage than center stage. She does hair/makeup and set design/painting.
> 
> Tiny Tom needs no make-up...he's perfect as he is. What a cutie.


Thanks. His nose is naturally wet, with cute eyes .......... the perfect Tiny Tom .......... as if people needed to cry at the end of A Christmas Carol. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all.

We are all blessed to have many 'things'. Cars, houses, computers. I try to remind myself that these are blessings when the car has to be repaired (got the second recall on the Highlander ever), the house needs repairs (dishwasher broke), and the HD on my husband's computer apparently needs to be repaired too. 

I asked him 'where is your backup drive' (I gave him one to use) and he looked at me blankly and said "backup?"

So, I've hooked up an old LaCie HD, backing up, and hoping not too much is missing when I 'nuke and pave' his HD.

God Bless us, everyone, with all these things we have. The more things we have, the more things we have to potentially break!


----------



## Dr.G.

"God Bless us, everyone, with all these things we have. The more things we have, the more things we have to potentially break!" All too true, Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hanukkah starts in 5 minuts. Later, mes amis.


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks for the welcome  Wow the withdrawal from cigarettes is nasty. I used the patch the first time and quit for 4.5 years and the gum the second time and quit for 2.5 years. This time cold turkey has got me on the run  Enjoy your holiday Dr. G


----------



## Sonal

Chris, I remember my ex-husband had the bright idea of quitting cold turkey starting right after the wedding... meaning during the honeymoon. After a few days of super-cranky withdrawal, I told him to start smoking and quit after we got back home.

You are doing very well with this.


----------



## BigDL

*3rd Night of Hanukkhah*

Something Traditional

Driedel


----------



## tilt

Afternoon everyone. Just got back from a client meeting near the airport. Overestimated the traffic this morning and left home at 8:15 for a 10 a.m. meeting, arrived at 8:45 and relaxed in the car listening to music till 9:55 .

Odd, there was no traffic this morning!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Thanks for the welcome  Wow the withdrawal from cigarettes is nasty. I used the patch the first time and quit for 4.5 years and the gum the second time and quit for 2.5 years. This time cold turkey has got me on the run  Enjoy your holiday Dr. G


Thank you, Chris. The candles on the menorah have been lit, and the first two servings of latkes have been served and consumed. Now, a bit of relaxation before dinner.

Hang in there and take a day at a time. Excelsior, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Something Traditional
> 
> Driedel


Good one, BigDL. I have never reached 100 points in this game .......... ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Afternoon everyone. Just got back from a client meeting near the airport. Overestimated the traffic this morning and left home at 8:15 for a 10 a.m. meeting, arrived at 8:45 and relaxed in the car listening to music till 9:55 .
> 
> Odd, there was no traffic this morning!
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. Good to get to a meeting early. 

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Chris, I remember my ex-husband had the bright idea of quitting cold turkey starting right after the wedding... meaning during the honeymoon. After a few days of super-cranky withdrawal, I told him to start smoking and quit after we got back home.
> 
> You are doing very well with this.


:lmao:

Very smart move, Sonal.


----------



## MLeh

Chris: My husband quit smoking two and a half years ago after smoking a pack a day for almost 40 years (both his parents smoked, so he started young by sneaking smokes from them). He was in the hospital when he quit, and I don't know what his doctor said to him, but apparently it worked. (He wasn't quite at the point of hauling an oxygen bottle outside to have a smoke, but ... it came close.) He started on the patch while he was in the hospital and came home and used a combination of the patch and gum for about 3 months. 

I asked him at one point if the patch was working and he looked at me and said "You're not dead." My husband: succinct.

The three months on the patches and gum was enough time to get out of the 'habit'. He's replaced one habit with another though - I can tell he's stressed when he reaches for a stick of gum, and chews it _vigorously_ . But it's better than having him go outside for a smoke.

(So much of smoking for him was 'habit' - About a month after he quit, he found himself outside, searching in his pockets for a lighter. He sort of stopped, and thought "why do I need a lighter?" then realized he had a cigarette in his mouth - he didn't remember going into his office, digging out a pack of smokes he hadn't thrown out - yet - opening it up, sticking it in his mouth. The only thing that stopped that habit was not having a lighter in his pants. Close call!)


When the second anniversary of his quit date rolled around he said "If anyone had told me two years ago that I would have gone two years without a cigarette I would have told them they were nuts."

I'm looking forward to having him around a lot longer than I would have if he hadn't quit.

It's a battle, but one that's well worth it.


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks for the support  I wanted to go cold turkey this time so I never ever forget what it is like in withdrawal. If I had of never started again it would have been 12 years without a smoke  oh well not good to dwell haha  Third time is a charm  I can not handle too much stress regardless. I am also quitting another substance because I don't want my son to grow up and make the bad choices I have made over and over again. 

I am just glad I have the most wonderful family in the world. Have a happy and pleasant holiday season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Thanks for the support  I wanted to go cold turkey this time so I never ever forget what it is like in withdrawal. If I had of never started again it would have been 12 years without a smoke  oh well not good to dwell haha  Third time is a charm  I can not handle too much stress regardless. I am also quitting another substance because I don't want my son to grow up and make the bad choices I have made over and over again.
> 
> I am just glad I have the most wonderful family in the world. Have a happy and pleasant holiday season.


That is a very good attitude, Chris. Good for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, just read about the death of Ron Santo, third baseman for the Chicago Cubs. I still recall the picture of him in the on-deck circle at Shea Stadium, when a black cat slowly walks past him.

After almost 25 years near the bottom of the standings, the Cubs finally fielded a winner in 1969. The team included Ernie Banks, Ron Santo, Billy Williams and Ferguson Jenkins. They were managed by Leo Durocher. With all of that Hall of Fame talent, these Cubs seemed an unbeatable squad. At one point, they had an 8 1/2 game lead in the division.

By September 9, however, the Cubs lead had dropped to just one and a half games ahead of the Mets when the teams met in Shea Stadium. Midway through the critical game, fans at Shea Stadium surreptitiously released a black cat onto the field. For reasons known only to the cat, it made a beeline for Ron Santo as he stood in the on-deck circle. The cat cast a haunting glare at the All-Star third baseman, then headed for the Cubs dugout, where it stared down the Chicago players as it skulked back and forth. The crowd at Shea Stadium watching, along with those of us watching on TV, were amazed at this odd turn of events ......... and cheered on the cat.

Well, the Cubs lost the game and then completely collapsed in September. They posted an 8-17 record for the month and lost the East to Mets by eight games.

That was the year that the Miracle New York Mets won the pennant and went on to win the World Series, just 7 years after coming into the league and posting the worst record in baseball history of 120 losses.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, BigDL. I have never reached 100 points in this game .......... ever.


Got to 103 and quit on the first time I ever tried this game.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got to 103 and quit on the first time I ever tried this game.


Wow!!!!!!!! That makes you Jewish, Don. Of course, there is that little traditon called the "bris" ......


----------



## Rps

Good evening all: Yes Marc that Cubbies team was one of the best losing teams I think ever to take the field. Baseball is unlike most of our North American sports in that you play a series and not games. The irony is that if you lose enough series you need to win a few games.... it's a matter of timing I guess. Sad but we've lost a number of great ball players these past two or three years.......... I guess it's a sign that we are getting old.

I had forgotten about Ol' Leo ....... not sure if there will be any future managers like Leo, or Earl, or Billy, or Yogi, or Casey. I mean the names say it all......we don't name managers like that anymore. I wonder who is the closest one today to that group......having that mix of winning while also being a character.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good evening all: Yes Marc that Cubbies team was one of the best losing teams I think ever to take the field. Baseball is unlike most of our North American sports in that you play a series and not games. The irony is that if you lose enough series you need to win a few games.... it's a matter of timing I guess. Sad but we've lost a number of great ball players these past two or three years.......... I guess it's a sign that we are getting old.
> 
> I had forgotten about Ol' Leo ....... not sure if there will be any future managers like Leo, or Earl, or Billy, or Yogi, or Casey. I mean the names say it all......we don't name managers like that anymore. I wonder who is the closest one today to that group......having that mix of winning while also being a character.....



All too true, Rp. Of course, don't forget about Sparky Anderson, who recently passed away.

One thing that the NY Mets did back in 1969 was play as a team. There were no superstars on the team ...... future superstars, yes, but back then they were just the Miracle Mets.


----------



## Rps

True, teams always win over players.

Marc not sure if you can get PBS, but they are running a show as I type called Folk Music Revisited with all the greats, I'm going to get a glass of wine and enjoy, the Kingston Trio are just finishing up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> True, teams always win over players.
> 
> Marc not sure if you can get PBS, but they are running a show as I type called Folk Music Revisited with all the greats, I'm going to get a glass of wine and enjoy, the Kingston Trio are just finishing up.


Yes, my wife and I saw that last night. It was for the Boston PBS station's fund drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I have a baseball subject surprise video coming up for you and Rp on SAP in the next few days. Stay tuned.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. If you are dreaming of a White Christmas, you may want to take a peek at the cartoon on SAP this morning.  Now to begin the hunt for tomorrow's issue.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning  I hope you have a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas, as in now snow. We shall see.

Morning, Chris. How are you making out today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light buffet-style breakfast might be in order today as a way of preparing for tonight's latkes. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Marc, it's a good thing there are no calories in latkes, given the amount of them you've been eating. 

Morning Chris, stick with that no smoke plan you have going! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, it's a good thing there are no calories in latkes, given the amount of them you've been eating.
> 
> Morning Chris, stick with that no smoke plan you have going! :clap:


True, Only the sour cream has the calories .......... and I don't like sour cream on latkes, only apple sauce. And we all know that apples are good for you and only have a few calories .............. so ................... 

How is Ann doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, I have a baseball subject surprise video coming up for you and Rp on SAP in the next few days. Stay tuned.


This should be interesting. We shall see. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Clockwork

Thank you Marc and Don for you support, I greatly appreciate it. This time around it seems much more difficult to quit. I wonder if the cigarette companies are adding more addictive substances and would not be surprised if they were. On the other hand, perhaps cold turkey is the way I should have gone the first two times quitting 
The last time I quit for about 2.5 years I just stopped and chewed gum and it seemed far too easy. 

The pain is worth it in the end and I shall conquer my addiction one day at a time 

I have been having difficulties writing and it is very difficult but getting better each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Thank you Marc and Don for you support, I greatly appreciate it. This time around it seems much more difficult to quit. I wonder if the cigarette companies are adding more addictive substances and would not be surprised if they were. On the other hand, perhaps cold turkey is the way I should have gone the first two times quitting
> The last time I quit for about 2.5 years I just stopped and chewed gum and it seemed far too easy.
> 
> The pain is worth it in the end and I shall conquer my addiction one day at a time
> 
> I have been having difficulties writing and it is very difficult but getting better each day.


Not sure what is in a cigarette these days ........ haven't touched one for years and years.

Still, you are making it and shall make it. One day at a time, my friend. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Chris, it was 10 years last August 23 that I quit the demon weed cold turkey. For many years after, I would find myself reaching for my lighter when I needed to start a fire and realize I no longer carried one. 

I now keep one of those small butane lighter sticks in my motor home for such purposes. I considered carrying a lighter again because I could use it so often when camping in the summer, but I decided against it. It occurred to me that it was an integral part of my old habit and might spark a yearning in you can forgive the pun.

My lighter, ash tray and nearly empty pack of cigarettes now sit on a shelf above my computer where I can see them every day. I imagine the smokes are just a tad dry by now, but they serve to remind me to stay away from them.

Here is a look at that pack that I leave open so I can see the note I wrote to myself the day I quit:


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine idea, Don. Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did my Hanukkah/pre-Christmas mitzvah for the day -- hung out Christmas lights for him. I do not like doing this in that I am fearful of heights, but he has Parkinsons and can't do it on his own. So, he directed and I did the hanging. Looks good. 

Happy Hanukkah and Merry Christmas to one and all.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

I'm ready for more latkes Marc......with sour cream, without sour cream, with apple sauce....hot, cold....don't care...bring 'em on when available.......please and thanks. 

Happy Hanukah! 


Hang in there Chris! So far so good!

Don - I'm off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I'm ready for more latkes Marc......with sour cream, without sour cream, with apple sauce....hot, cold....don't care...bring 'em on when available.......please and thanks.
> 
> 
> Hang in there Chris! So far so good!
> 
> Don - I'm off to check out SAP soon.


Afternoon, Kim. No, you shall have to wait for sundown for hot and freshly made latkes. Four candles tonight, so we are just about at the half way point. Shalom, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

MLeh said:


> I asked him 'where is your backup drive' (I gave him one to use) and he looked at me blankly and said "backup?"


Heheheh! Nice to see a role-reversal. The generalisation is usually the other way around. 



Marc, I am doing well, thank you and hope likewise. Yes, I am always early to any meeting. The one courtesy I require of anyone including myself is punctuality. The only reason I would be late is because I am dead, pun intended.

_"Giving up smoking is the easiest thing in the world. I know, I have done it so many times"_ - attributed (rightly or wrongly) to Mark Twain (Marc, you should be able to confirm this).

I still smoke, albeit around 3 or 4 cigarettes a day. I like smoking, but cannot finish a full cigarette. So, I take a few drags, extinguish it, leave it for later etc. It takes me around 3 or 4 trips to finish one cigarette, with a gap of around an hour-and-a-half between trips outside.

I do not wish to give up smoking just yet, but am full of admiration for everyone here who is trying or has succeeded! More power to those who are trying and the best of luck.

Cheers


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.



tilt said:


> Heheheh! Nice to see a role-reversal. The generalisation is usually the other way around.


We just do what suits each person's talents best in our partnership. It usually works out quite well. (Although neither one of us has the 'cleaning gene' which is why I have someone come in to do that once a week.)

This morning I finally gave up, booted his computer in Target Mode, hooked up my computer to it and copied (what I hope) the most important files over to my MBP.

Now doing a 'Nuke and Pave'. If that doesn't work _someone_ in the family will be getting a new computer.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

I'm in a state somewhere between depression and panic.
I'm sorry for writing, and apologize if it seem like I'm complaining.

My marriages has totally broken down and there is nothing to do but to leave.
I wont give any detail, but my part of this is maybe 20%. I'm in a relationship
with a woman that sez she has problems with relationships with men and she
has OCD (didn't tell me until I arrived) and what I do "doesn't fit in to her world 
order" (her words). I bought flowers and that didn't please her, I sent her a smilie 
and she told me off "for bothering her at work". I fixed up the bedroom as she 
wanted me to and everything was wrong. Days later she sez it was really nice, that
she really liked it, but that it takes time for her to work it in her world to be able to 
appreciate it. In the meantime I am sad. To me that isn't right. We are moving back to 
Sweden. I would rather move to Ireland, but it would be better for the kids to move back. 
I feel really bad, confused and I hate having another fail marriage behind me.
Why can't I find a loving, caring and sane person to call my love? :-(


----------



## friend

There is a blazing, wonderful sunshine here and a an amazing 9C.
I will go and try it out.


----------



## KC4

Sorry to hear of your continued stress Caman - See my P.M. to you...

A dose of sunshine sounds like a good start to me.


----------



## tilt

Caman, having been in one toxic relationship myself, I can empathise. I am sorry you are in one now. I am afraid I do not have any advice to offer you, just my good wishes for all this to be resolved and for you to get back your life.

Cheers


----------



## friend

Thanks Kim, Mohan and Leslie for your support.  :clap:
It feels weird and somewhat hopeless, 
but it helps when friends understand. :love2:

I will struggle for a bit and finally decide what to do and
where to go. Staying in the US, go to Sweden or over the
border to Canada. Unfortunately Ireland is not an option.
Ireland have to wait until the kids have lest the nest and I have 
retired. But I can still go for a visit, so that is a wee consolation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, sorry I have not written sooner, but the last of the Hanukkah guests just left and this is the first I have read of your situation. I am so sorry to hear this, in that it sounds a bit similar to what I went through in my first marriage. I guess the big decision will be to decide where to move and start your life over anew. For now, it might be best to consider what is best for the children. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See y'all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Caman. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## tilt

friend said:


> I will struggle for a bit and finally decide what to do and
> where to go. Staying in the US, go to Sweden or over the
> border to Canada.


Desperately trying to lighten a bad situation with some bad-taste humour - You live in Bellevue. isn't that where they have a lunatic asylum? Could that be an option?  I swear I have considered that when I was in my toxic relationship (not Bellevue, but something similar) (and not getting myself committed, but getting her committed )

Cheers


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, sorry I have not written sooner, but the last of the Hanukkah guests just left and this is the first I have read of your situation. I am so sorry to hear this, in that it sounds a bit similar to what I went through in my first marriage. I guess the big decision will be to decide where to move and start your life over anew. For now, it might be best to consider what is best for the children. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Thank you Marc for your support. 
And thank you all.
Having friends in time like this make a big difference. :clap: :love2:


----------



## BigDL

*4th Night of Hanukkhah*

A Little Late Night





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning everyone. I hope you have a nice day. Stay away from smoking anything imho  A few of my friends told me they will quit their habits in January. I wish them well on their journey, but need to stay away from them for now  To everyone who is struggling at the moment, I wish you and your family nothing but the best  A wise friend of mine told me that everything works out in the end, but it sure is hard when you are going through it.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you Marc for your support.
> And thank you all.
> Having friends in time like this make a big difference. :clap: :love2:


No problem, my friend. I have been to where you are right now, so I know some of what you are feeling. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope you have a nice day. Stay away from smoking anything imho  A few of my friends told me they will quit their habits in January. I wish them well on their journey, but need to stay away from them for now  To everyone who is struggling at the moment, I wish you and your family nothing but the best  A wise friend of mine told me that everything works out in the end, but it sure is hard when you are going through it.


Morning, Chris. Your "wise friend" is correct, so just take each day as it comes. Excelsior, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a grand Sunday Brunch for one and all when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> A Little Late Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Cool, BigDL. Thanks for this. My son will really like this one. Shalom, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, breakfast looks just right for a Sunday. There is a dog related tail, er, tale on SAP this morning concerning the pooch of a timid man named Casper Milquetoast in an item entitled, "How to handle a delicate situation" that you may find amusing. 

Our grandson Jett is bringing over Mom and Dad this afternoon so I can shoot a family portrait for their electronic Christmas card this year. A perfect opportunity to give my new camera a test run, although the old one will be in use as well, "just in case". I'm still on a learning curve with the camera.

Camán, I wish there was something I could do or say to make things better, but alas I have never been in your situation. Marc's previous experience puts him in a much better place to dispense advice, but you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, breakfast looks just right for a Sunday. There is a dog related tail, er, tale on SAP this morning concerning the pooch of a timid man named Casper Milquetoast in an item entitled, "How to handle a delicate situation" that you may find amusing.
> 
> Our grandson Jett is bringing over Mom and Dad this afternoon so I can shoot a family portrait for their electronic Christmas card this year. A perfect opportunity to give my new camera a test run, although the old one will be in use as well, "just in case". I'm still on a learning curve with the camera.
> 
> Camán, I wish there was something I could do or say to make things better, but alas I have never been in your situation. Marc's previous experience puts him in a much better place to dispense advice, but you are in my thoughts.


Morning, Don. Just finished reading the dog story on SAP. Luckily, no pit bull would ever take on a doxie. XX)

Good luck with your picture taking. Be sure to send us all a copy here in The Shang.

Sadly, there is not much advise I can give to Caman either, other than being here for him. When I became a single parent, I became invisible to nearly all of my friends. I really was all alone in trying to raise Shaina and Stephen and to work at the same time. There were many times I wished that there was just someone I could talk with and just ramble on about this and that. So, this might be helpful for Caman as well as some advice. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I guess you read SAP this morning before I published the format change Marc. I have been quietly working on a new design for the page to make it easier to read and to make the links especially more visible. I hope I have accomplished that. The new page is now up and I hope you enjoy the new layout, design and format. Please excuse a typo or two for now as it is currently uploading over 1,200 files and I am unable to correct them until that is done, at least a half hour from now.

If anyone has any comments or thoughts on the new, improved site, I would appreciate hearing them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, really like the new "bubble splash" on SAP. I also appreciate the darker print for things like Webbits. Sometimes, I found it difficult to read. Still, all in all, a great look for a great site. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Thanks for Sunday Brunch Marc. Hopefully there are some leftover latkes in there. I'll be happy to take care of those, thanks.


Don, I really, really like the new SAP format. It is significantly easier to read and generally much more pleasing to the eye, design wise. Awesome upgrade! 

Chris - Good work! One more day conquered, then soon, another week, then a month, then....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. My wife is out looking for some more Yukon Gold potatoes for tonight's latkes. Leftover latkes?????? Not sure I have ever seen one of them in all honesty.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, and Kim for your comments. That makes all my hard work worthwhile. One bug that is being worked on at RealMac Software is a troublesome one though. I cannot upload just a single change or two to the site as I could previously. It now uploads the entire site and take about a half hour to do. I've reported the bug and they will be working on an upgrade to repair it tomorrow. Until then, I'm stuck with the issue.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. My wife is out looking for some more Yukon Gold potatoes for tonight's latkes. Leftover latkes?????? Not sure I have ever seen one of them in all honesty.


Yes, of course. Silly me. Leftover latkes are merely the tales of La-pre-cheims ...you have to be lucky enough to catch one before they'll lead you to the pot of Yukon Golds.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, of course. Silly me. Leftover latkes are merely the tales of La-pre-cheims ...you have to be lucky enough to catch one before they'll lead you to the pot of Yukon Golds.


Good one, Kim. Yukon Gold potatoes are good for latkes since they have thin skins and can be grated skin and all, which makes for a cripy latke.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, there is not much advise I can give to Caman either, other than being here for him. When I became a single parent, I became invisible to nearly all of my friends. I really was all alone in trying to raise Shaina and Stephen and to work at the same time. There were many times I wished that there was just someone I could talk with and just ramble on about this and that. So, this might be helpful for Caman as well as some advice. We shall see.


How right you are Marc as a single parent it is like you don't belong in society, not when I was left with 3 children... having no relatives didn't help either... one or 2 friends and they too were single moms... it is a pretty lonely place out there when you are struggling on your own... 
I agree that having someone to talk to who doesn't judge, just listens and then tries to help, even if it is just sharing a meal ... someone other than children to talk to is a blessing ...
it is a lonely road indeed, hopefully we can help with our support... just knowing someone cares, even a little, is hope that things will improve... whatever happens, you will find a soft place to fall....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> How right you are Marc as a single parent it is like you don't belong in society, not when I was left with 3 children... having no relatives didn't help either... one or 2 friends and they too were single moms... it is a pretty lonely place out there when you are struggling on your own...
> I agree that having someone to talk to who doesn't judge, just listens and then tries to help, even if it is just sharing a meal ... someone other than children to talk to is a blessing ...
> it is a lonely road indeed, hopefully we can help with our support... just knowing someone cares, even a little, is hope that things will improve... whatever happens, you will find a soft place to fall....


All too true, Leslie. Luckily, since I had a good job, money was never an issue. Finding appropriate baby sitters was difficult since Shaina had so many special needs. It was easier just to stay home.

Letting Caman use us as a sounding board might prove helpful, since it helps to verbalize what one is feeling with people who, as you say, will not judge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the Hanukkah candles have been lit about 35 minutes ago, and the first two helpings of latkes have been served and eaten. Now, we wait a couple of hours for the main course. My wife can relax with the doxies and I shall grade as the free-range chicken is in the oven doing its own thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Best to call it a night now prior to the shut-down of ehMacLand. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## BigDL

*5th Night of Hanukkhah*

Not LOL Cats, not Nashville Cats but,
Hanukkah Cats


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Not LOL Cats, not Nashville Cats but,
> Hanukkah Cats


Man, BigDL, some of those cats were NOT happy looking felines.

We use plump Hanukkah Doxies instead for the 8 days of Hanukkah.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Cool, BigDL. Thanks for this. My son will really like this one. Shalom, my friend.


I first found Matisyahu as a (one of the weekly) free download on iTunes. I really like the song for the first Matisyahu Hanukkah Video (Hunakkah Song) and would wish this song would become as or more popular than Adam Sandlers offering.



Dr.G. said:


> Man, BigDL, some of those cats were NOT happy looking felines.
> 
> We use plump Hanukkah Doxies instead for the 8 days of Hanukkah.


I find em I don't endorse 'em.

The picture of a sleeping choir look "heavenly" and so peaceful. My guess is the doxies are not peaceful for long or very often.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The picture of a sleeping choir look "heavenly" and so peaceful. My guess is the doxies are not peaceful for long or very often. " How correct you are, BigDL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Off to get some snow tires put on to my car, so I shall have a serve yourself buffet breakfast for all of you this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning my friend  I hope you are having a wonderful Hanukkah  I hope everyone has a nice day today


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, the buffet will do just fine this morning.

Marc and Rp, that baseball clip I mentioned is up on SAP this morning. A friend sent it to me and I enjoyed it, so decided to run it. It shows the making of an official MLB baseball, right down the the stitching, which to my surprise in this day and age is still very much a hands on job. Hope you two enjoy it as well.

That said, don't look for it for about another 20 minutes as that glitch in my new program still reloads the entire site and takes a half hour. If it worked properly, it would be done in under two minutes, just uploading the changes from yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Good morning my friend  I hope you are having a wonderful Hanukkah  I hope everyone has a nice day today


Morning, Chris. Hope you have a good day as well. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great SAP clip re the making of baseballs. I knew basically how it was done, but had never seen the process before. I have taken apart baseballs to see what went into their making.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Chris, Kim, and all. Not very warm here today, sitting at -2, and we have some snow. Been busy pulling my lit review together for a June publication..... somewhere in between is vacation time and job hunting.

I'm beginning to think my wife is right, that many would consider me tooooooooooooooooooooooo old. I guess that's a life hurdle I've just crossed. But I'm keeping up the good fight. Submitted another 3 resumes this week. Somewhere out there someone will want an "old bugger" like me........ 

Don I'll give the baseball piece a view. And yes, there is still a lot of hand work....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Chris, Kim, and all. Not very warm here today, sitting at -2, and we have some snow. Been busy pulling my lit review together for a June publication..... somewhere in between is vacation time and job hunting.
> 
> I'm beginning to think my wife is right, that many would consider me tooooooooooooooooooooooo old. I guess that's a life hurdle I've just crossed. But I'm keeping up the good fight. Submitted another 3 resumes this week. Somewhere out there someone will want an "old bugger" like me........
> 
> Don I'll give the baseball piece a view. And yes, there is still a lot of hand work....


Afternoon, Rp. Cloudy and 7C here just after noon.

You are NOT too old, mon ami. Actually, some universities are tapping in to folks like you in that you come in at an Assistant Professor's salary and are usually not at the university more than 10 years, which means you are not fully vested in their pension plan. MUN is doing this for some areas, usually those in a science or business field who are fed up with the rat race and want to come to the hallowed halls of academia. 

So, you still have a great deal to offer so don't count yourself short. Bonne chance, mon ami. Excelsior.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning everyone.

I had a busy weekend and have a busy week coming up. Christmas concerts galore, and the choir I'm in sang on the local Telethon this weekend.

Our local Habitat group is trying to build 7 duplexes on a parcel of land, and the local government is forcing them to spend $750,000.00 (which they don't have) to build a road 1/2 km long with sidewalks and gutters and streetlights ... to connect to a road that has none of these things. I think we've got some 'big city' people working at our little municipality. 

Unfortunately they can't get an occupancy permit for the first duplex until this road is built, so the people who need these homes are stymied by the bureaucracy. Anyone have a spare three quarters of a million in their back pocket?

Fortunately we have a really good local newspaper, so we expect some articles to be published and maybe some pressure on council to get a little more realistic.

Hope everyone is having a good week thus far.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shangites! 

Hope all are doing well today.

Thanks for the buffet Marc. Perfect.

Chris- Hope you have a great non-smoking day too!

Don- Off to check out the spiffy new SAP soon.

Rp - You _are_ too old. Too old to be carried around in a snuggie on someone's back, too old to need a rear facing car seat and too old for those onesies outfits with the feet in them (sorry). For everything else, you are never too old. 

Elaine - How frustrating. I have a spare 3 quarters. That's it. Good luck with applying pressure. I hear necks are a good place to start with.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I had a busy weekend and have a busy week coming up. Christmas concerts galore, and the choir I'm in sang on the local Telethon this weekend.
> 
> Our local Habitat group is trying to build 7 duplexes on a parcel of land, and the local government is forcing them to spend $750,000.00 (which they don't have) to build a road 1/2 km long with sidewalks and gutters and streetlights ... to connect to a road that has none of these things. I think we've got some 'big city' people working at our little municipality.
> 
> Unfortunately they can't get an occupancy permit for the first duplex until this road is built, so the people who need these homes are stymied by the bureaucracy. Anyone have a spare three quarters of a million in their back pocket?
> 
> Fortunately we have a really good local newspaper, so we expect some articles to be published and maybe some pressure on council to get a little more realistic.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week thus far.


How frustrating, Elaine. I have helped build a couple of homes here in St.John's, and the city was very reasonable ............ nothing like that was charged and the Transit Authority helped out by putting a bus stop right next to the three homes being built.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Did you know that Kacey requested a Christmas Doxie????? We just got the call from Santa requesting one of our doxies for her.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, just got off of SAP. Really nice and fresh, you should get many more hits on this site. Very nice to read.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Rp, glad you liked the new look. Most folks tell me it is much easier to read and navigate now too. Makes the redesign well worth the while.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Zonky .............. zebra and donkey cross.


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone had a nice day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone had a nice day today.


Evening, Chris. How are you making out today? Stay strong, mon ami.


----------



## BigDL

*6th Night of Hanukkhah*

Oh! Another music video





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Clockwork

Doing well Marc, thanks for asking. The first two weeks were extremely difficult and at certain points I thought I had lost my mind


----------



## Rps

Keep the faith Chris. although it may not seem it, everyday without is a strengthening day within......


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Oh! Another music video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Good one, BigDL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Doing well Marc, thanks for asking. The first two weeks were extremely difficult and at certain points I thought I had lost my mind


Hang in there, Chris.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got my snow tires on just in case we get some snow ................. which is a certainty here in Canada's snowiest major city.


----------



## tilt

Marc (and everyone else here), I hope you had a wonderful Hanukkah.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Marc (and everyone else here), I hope you had a wonderful Hanukkah.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, Mohan. Six nights down and two to go. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone has a nice day today


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone has a nice day today


Same to you, Chris. Hope this day is good for you as well. One day at a time ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine breakfast for you all this morning. Must do something to get us going today. Enjoy, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A cold day here in Alberta once again. If the wind stays down it will be bearable. I'm still having issues with the RapidWeaver program and SAP is taking a full half hour to load, which it is doing as I type this post. An interesting short video today on a chap in WA. state who bought a new Mercury Cougar in 1967 and is still driving it today, some 718,000 miles later. It should be up in about 10 minutes from now.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Well it's coming .... the white stuff. London which is about 2 hours west of us has, it is reported, 84 cm and just north of that 114cm. So I found this for all of us buried today.

YouTube - The Snow Plow Man


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Cute video Rp - Thanks! I find it interesting that the snowplow/snow removal guy who lives about a block from me (and parks his trucks with blades and blowers in front of his house) doesn't remove the snow from his own driveway or walks. I guess he's not paid to do that. 

Thanks for breakfast Marc - I like the new tires. I need some of those for my vehicle now. I think I'm going to try cooking latkes tonight...whoo hooooo! Happy Hanukah! 

Chris - hope you have a good day too - Hang in there! 

Don - Off to check out the new, improved SAP. WOOT!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Well it's coming .... the white stuff. London which is about 2 hours west of us has, it is reported, 84 cm and just north of that 114cm. So I found this for all of us buried today.
> 
> YouTube - The Snow Plow Man


Yikes!!!  I have a friend in London, ON. I should SKYPE him to see if he is OK.

Afternoon, Rp. A year ago today we had a 27cm snowfall overnight, which stayed with us until early May. This year, so far, we have only had about 7cm and that is all gone now. Right now, it is sunny and 11C, which is very abnormal for us here in St.John's.

I recall an 83cm snowfall which fell in 30 hours. It was wet and heavy, and produced a picture which my wife loves to show her family back in Alberta as to "how Marc bent a snow shovel". Actually, it is an ergonomic shovel which is curved to help the back.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,

At first I thought the bit on the high mileage car was missing. Turns out Camino had blocked the video thinking it was a web ad. Not sure if that is helpful feedback but it is intended to be.

Bob


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> At first I thought the bit on the high mileage car was missing. Turns out Camino had blocked the video thinking it was a web ad. Not sure if that is helpful feedback but it is intended to be.
> 
> Bob


At first it worked fine in Camino for me as you can see below. After reading your post, I checked the prefs, enabled "block web advertising" and it disappeared. Odd, since it is not an ad.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> At first it worked fine in Camino for me as you can see below. After reading your post, I checked the prefs, enabled "block web advertising" and it disappeared. Odd, since it is not an ad.


Same experience except in reverse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, here are some words of wisdom while writing your lit review -- 

Do not put statements in the negative form.

And don't start sentences with a conjunction.

If you reread your work, you will find on rereading that a great deal of repetition can be avoided by rereading and editing.

Never use a long word when a diminutive one will do.

Unqualified superlatives are the worst of all.

De-accession euphemisms.

If any word is improper at the end of a sentence, a linking verb is.

Avoid trendy locutions that sound flaky.

Last, but not least, avoid cliches like the plague.

~William Safire, "Great Rules of Writing"


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon, everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Just finished our next to last batch of latkes. Now, it's a hour or two of relaxation as I make supper for my family. 

Care for some tea? 

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## SINC

Hey Sonal, how was your weekend? Any success at sleuthing the camera bag to see what might be added as a gift?


----------



## Sonal

Marc, I would love some tea. My throat still isn't quite 100% yet, but it's at least at 95%.

Don, we had a great weekend. He brought almost all of his camera stuff, so while he has an old tripod (that he almost never uses) and a few great lenses, he's missing out on a lot of camera accessories. I think a good bag and that Gorillapod thing would be great for him. There were a couple of long exposure shots he was trying to get this weekend that he just couldn't do because he had no where to set the camera.

Nevertheless, I think for Christmas I may actually go with your suggestion of National Geographic and plus something else, and save up all the camera stuff for his 40th birthday.... even though it is going to be hard for me to wait to give him all the good camera stuff.


----------



## SINC

My copy of National Geographic came in yesterday's parcel post. A nicely boxed six DVD set with every copy since 1888. It was my gift to myself and I can hardly wait to install it (Mac or PC) and begin looking through them. Oh, and it comes with a nice 140 page mini mag called High Adventure.


----------



## BigDL

*7th Night of Hanukkhah*

Hanukkah Chocolate Coins





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Sonal

Let me know how you like it, Don. Between the photos and the actual articles, I think it is something my boyfriend would really enjoy. 

Still debating photography stuff for Christmas, though, since there are some great sales on... though I imagine some great sales immediately after Christmas as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal Special coming right up, Sonal ............. with our special organic honey.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Hanukkah Chocolate Coins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


BigDL ........... gotta love that chocolate Hanukkah gelt. :love2::love2:

Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal Special coming right up, Sonal ............. with our special organic honey.


Excellent, thank you.

Well, in other news, I've made the decision to sell my condo and move into one of my rental properties for the time being. Was not an easy decision to make, but ultimately, it solves a lot of problems for me. Have been feeling a whole lot of stress relief since I kicked off that process.

The tenant isn't quite so happy about this...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Excellent, thank you.
> 
> Well, in other news, I've made the decision to sell my condo and move into one of my rental properties for the time being. Was not an easy decision to make, but ultimately, it solves a lot of problems for me. Have been feeling a whole lot of stress relief since I kicked off that process.
> 
> The tenant isn't quite so happy about this...


Solving problems is what stress-reduction is all about, Sonal. Kudos, mon amie. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Evening all. I agree with Marc Sonal, the key is to reduce stress and if selling the mansion does it, so be it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Evening all. I agree with Marc Sonal, the key is to reduce stress and if selling the mansion does it, so be it.


Who is Marc Sonal? 

Note to Rp -- When doing a lit review, do NOT forget a comma.


----------



## Rps

Okay, forgot to add some punctuation....... how are you doing tonight?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, forgot to add some punctuation....... how are you doing tonight?


Doing well, Rp. 7th night of Hanukkah is over, and I am back into grading mode. Lots and lots and lots to read and grade. XX)


----------



## Rps

Marc, if you haven't had a chance to scroll up to "Oprah's favourite things" thread in the forums page check it out. The Doug patched a piece from The Onion and it is truly brilliant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, if you haven't had a chance to scroll up to "Oprah's favourite things" thread in the forums page check it out. The Doug patched a piece from The Onion and it is truly brilliant.


The one about the Bees? Saw it ........ :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning I hope everyone has a nice day today


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Good morning I hope everyone has a nice day today


Morning, Chris. Same to you ........... one day at a time, my friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast for all of you as tonight we bring to a close the last night of Hanukkah ............ and the last latkes for another year. Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Do you really not have latkes at any other time of the year? That seems an awful long time to wait for a 'second helping'. Still wrestling with my upload bug which takes so much time. Grrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Do you really not have latkes at any other time of the year? That seems an awful long time to wait for a 'second helping'. Still wrestling with my upload bug which takes so much time. Grrrr.


Morning, Don. Deborah once made latkes in March, but it's not the same. There is something about lighting the Hanukkah candles and then have latkes. She premakes them in the late afternoon, and then starts to fry them as soon as we finish lighting the candles each night.

Maybe it's your little crawly bug that is causing the problems.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe it's your little crawly bug that is causing the problems.


Oh that it was only that simple.

To understand the issue takes a bit of explaining. First, the uploading of files has a default function to not load previously loaded files. So if I have 800 files in the current folder to cover two weeks with archives included, and I add a dozen new items, it should only upload those dozen new items, normally containing about 45 files. The new program's default function is "broken" and uploads all files every time, thus it then uploads 845 files which takes about a half hour. If it just uploaded the 45 files, it would be done in about two minutes.

Now if I get a reader comment that I want to add to SAP during the day, or even make a simple typo correction, it takes me a half hour to do so, instead of only about 30 seconds normally for a single file change.

But that is not the worst of it. The program I used up until Monday was RW 4.2 (RapidWeaver). The new upgrade is RW 5.0.

Once you open the previous file of RW 4.2 with RW 5.0, it converts all files to the new format and renders them useless in RW 4.2. This prevents me from backing up to the old version to solve the issue.

I have written the program developers regarding the duplication issue. At the same time I suggested that in future they set up an “import” function in any future upgrade. That is to have RW 5.0 import the files from RW 4.2 where it would convert them, leaving the original files in RW 4.2 alone and still usable. That would allow anyone using the program that ran into difficulties, to go back to the previous version until the bug was fixed. I don’t know if they will take my advice, but it seems like it would save both them and their customers a lot of grief when things go awry.


----------



## KC4

Hello gang,

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. Hope your last night of Hanukah this year is a good one. 

Don - Wow, that sounds complicated. Hope you get it fixed soon because I really like the new format - Already visited SAP this morning. My fave of the day is the Miss Manners and the Big C link. 

Chris - Good Morning. One more day of freedom for you. Hurray!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Yes, the last night of Hanukkah is alway a bit sad ............ since there will be no more latkes for another year. Still, I have had my fill and will now have to do more walking to get off the extra pounds. 

10C and sunny right now, so I am going to take a doxie or two for a walk.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, Marc, and Kim. Marc you're warmer than we are, we are sitting at -4 , -10 with the wind chill.

Don was looking at getting Rapidweaver, may wait awhile......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. I am outside on my back deck with my MBP, wifi, a tee-shirt and some coffee enjoying this 10C temps and sunshine. It might be the last time I am able to do this until June.

How are you today? How is your grandson? How is Cruzer???


----------



## Rps

Funny how the weather goes. My brother in law sent pictures from his front walk in London, very, very ugly. He must have 4 feet of snow, straight drop, on his lawn. There is no place to put the snow from his driveway. I've only had that happen here 3 time in the 25 years we've been here. I couldn't help think of Rocky and Bullwinkle and Frostbite Falls.

Thanks to your insights, I'm off the Staples to buy about 600 3x6 cards and file box. Sometimes low tech is the better approach. I can really see the logic in the card system. Thanks again.


----------



## Rps

Oh forgot, Nathan is home and if I can ever get a low grade picture of him I'll post it, mine have too high a quality for the file rate for ehmac.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone from chilly Toronto. It's -7C out there. Brrr....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Funny how the weather goes. My brother in law sent pictures from his front walk in London, very, very ugly. He must have 4 feet of snow, straight drop, on his lawn. There is no place to put the snow from his driveway. I've only had that happen here 3 time in the 25 years we've been here. I couldn't help think of Rocky and Bullwinkle and Frostbite Falls.
> 
> Thanks to your insights, I'm off the Staples to buy about 600 3x6 cards and file box. Sometimes low tech is the better approach. I can really see the logic in the card system. Thanks again.


Yes, a friend of mine lives in London, ON and sent me some pics. Amazing how it looks like St.John's in early January. I can feel for your brother-in-law as to where to put all the snow. Luckily, now I have a snow blower which throws even wet snow about 10 feet into my garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Oh forgot, Nathan is home and if I can ever get a low grade picture of him I'll post it, mine have too high a quality for the file rate for ehmac.


Good to hear, Rp. We shall await the pic.

Good luck with your file cards. Keep in mind my color-coding based on concept and theme. Just a thought. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone from chilly Toronto. It's -7C out there. Brrr....


Afternoon, Sonal. You should come here where it is sunny and 10C. Of course, by the time you arrived in St.John's, it would be warmer and drier in TO, so best to stay there and enjoy some Sonal Special


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. You should come here where it is sunny and 10C. Of course, by the time you arrived in St.John's, it would be warmer and drier in TO, so best to stay there and enjoy some Sonal Special


As a friend of mine who used to travel extensively to the Maritimes for work used to say, in winter, you don't fly TO any of those provinces, you head in that general direction and hope you land somewhere close enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> As a friend of mine who used to travel extensively to the Maritimes for work used to say, in winter, you don't fly TO any of those provinces, you head in that general direction and hope you land somewhere close enough.


Luckily, we are not part of the Maritime provinces, but we ARE part of the Atlantic provinces. Same idea, however. From early Dec. until mid-May, we can get hit with snow, fog, heavy rain, sleet, ice storms, etc, etc ........... and sometimes all in one day. 

This is one reason why my wife would like us to retire to Nova Scotia in a few years. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

A good friend and former neighbour lost her mom this past week. Wanted to share this last bit of her obituary:



> Denise had a courageous spirit--no matter what life handed her, she made the best of it. ... In memory of Denise, kindly recall all the good times you shared with her. Do one of her favorite things: read a good book, share a meal and conversation with friends, enjoy a walk, savor the stars in the night sky. Appreciate the day just as Denise always did.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> A good friend and former neighbour lost her mom this past week. Wanted to share this last bit of her obituary:


Thanks for sharing this with us, Bob. Yes, we need to share our moments with the people we love while they are here. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the last of the Hanukkah candles were lit at 4:10PM and the last latkes have been eaten ........ with treasured memories that shall last a year. Good bye to another Hanukkah. Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

If any of you are wondering where Leslie has been for the past three days, she has been unable to log in to ehMac since the upgrade Sunday evening. I have been working with her, trying various things to see if I could help, but alas I could not. I just send a PM to the mayor on her behalf to see if he can help her get back on the site. Hopefully she will return soon.


----------



## BigDL

*8th Night of Hanukkhah*

Hanukkah connection supplied by Mr. Adam Sandler





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If any of you are wondering where Leslie has been for the past three days, she has been unable to log in to ehMac since the upgrade Sunday evening. I have been working with her, trying various things to see if I could help, but alas I could not. I just send a PM to the mayor on her behalf to see if he can help her get back on the site. Hopefully she will return soon.


I had problems myself after this upgrade and it took over an hour to re-log on to ehMacLand.

Leslie, if you are reading this, we miss you.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Hanukkah connection supplied by Mr. Adam Sandler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


"Slowly I turned ................" :clap::lmao:

Thanks, BigDL. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone had a nice day  My day sucked, but I didn't smoke so either way I win


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear it Chris. The no smoke part that is!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone had a nice day  My day sucked, but I didn't smoke so either way I win


Good to hear that you have remained smoke-free. Hang in there, mon ami. Use us here in The Shang as your sponsors. Excelsior.


----------



## Clockwork

It has been extremely hard on my family, but I can not go back to anything. I was once sober for many years in my early twenties. Had I of not ran into a brutal psychiatrist, I probably would have been fine. I read the DSM IV 3 times while doing shift work and have studied psychiatry, psychology and religion to death. I am not pro, or anti anything I am just sitting in the middle. 

I am not as crazy as some people think I am, in particularly my own family. 

If you ever get the chance, read a book by R.D Laing entitled Sanity Madness and the family. It is a great read even if you do not agree.

R. D. Laing: Sanity, Madness and the Problem of Knowledge


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> It has been extremely hard on my family, but I can not go back to anything. I was once sober for many years in my early twenties. Had I of not ran into a brutal psychiatrist, I probably would have been fine. I read the DSM IV 3 times while doing shift work and have studied psychiatry, psychology and religion to death. I am not pro, or anti anything I am just sitting in the middle.
> 
> I am not as crazy as some people think I am, in particularly my own family.
> 
> If you ever get the chance, read a book by R.D Laing entitled Sanity Madness and the family. It is a great read even if you do not agree.
> 
> R. D. Laing: Sanity, Madness and the Problem of Knowledge


Chris, in one of my doctoral courses dealing with advanced methods of assessment, we read parts of this book, especially the part dealing with cognitive autonomy and I read an article a few years ago dealing with the Cognitive Autonomy and Self-Evaluation (CASE) inventory.

Sometimes, "sitting in the middle" is best when things are stressful. You are like "a fiddler on the roof". Bonne chance, mon ami.


YouTube - Fiddler on the roof - Tradition ( with subtitles )


----------



## Dr.G.

Chris, when things have gotten crazy in my life, I think back to my grandparents who were forced out of Russia, along with all other Jews, back in 1903. They survived the Czar's pogroms and came to America with nothing. So, as bad as things would get for me over the years, I always felt that it could be worse and at least I was free to choose my own path in the future. Excelsior, mon ami.

YouTube - Fiddler on the roof part 18


----------



## Clockwork

I listen to music when things go too crazy  I love music all types of music but in particular the 60's and 70's. I love classical as well in particular  I love poetry, philosophy and religions 

I just find my family have put me in a box and wont let me out of it  They have continually tried to make me a scapegoat for their problems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I listen to music when things go too crazy  I love music all types of music but in particular the 60's and 70's. I love classical as well in particular  I love poetry, philosophy and religions
> 
> I just find my family have put me in a box and wont let me out of it  They have continually tried to make me a scapegoat for their problems.


Amen, brother. 60's folk music is my genre of choice. As for classical, here are a few of my favorites for those time I want to think/cry/reflect. 

YouTube - Dvorak, New World Symphony - 2nd Mvt Part 1,Dublin Philharmonic, Conductor Derek Gleeson

YouTube - Mozart: Clarinet Concerto: I. Allegro (Audio Only)

YouTube - Mozart - Clarinet Quintet in A Major KV581 - Mov. 1/4

I write poetry, not as much now as I did way back when, and like to read the works of Thoreau and Emerson, et al, part of the American Transcendentalism movement.

Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I just find my family have put me in a box and wont let me out of it They have continually tried to make me a scapegoat for their problems. " My first wife did that to me as well.


----------



## Clockwork

My family are toxic. I don't like them, but I love them. Every time I talk to them I feel agitated. I guess you could say hate the sin, love the sinner


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> My family are toxic. I don't like them, but I love them. Every time I talk to them I feel agitated. I guess you could say hate the sin, love the sinner


Well, keep one thing in mind, Chris -- they are your family. My mother, father, sister, grandparents, aunt, uncle and cousins are all gone. I would cherish just one moment, even if it were a toxic moment, with them once more. So, be the person you are and love them in whatever way you are able to, and in this manner you shall have some sense of peace. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Some not so good news in our household this evening. Our youngest son Matt, 34, who suffered from Kidney disease many years back and proclaimed cured by specialists just 18 short months ago has had a relapse.

He suspected something had changed and had an appointment with a specialist at the University of Alberta hospital today.

The news is not good as he was diagnosed today as having Polycystic Kidney Disease and will undergo further biopsies to determine the severity early next week.

The really bad news is that both kidneys are infected, not just one, eliminating any hope of removal and some type of normal life. Depending on the tests, he may have to undergo chemo type medications with serious side effects. All this just two short months before his second child will be born. Long term, if the biopsies are positive include dialysis and transplant as his only two options.

There were a few tears at the supper table this evening as his sister, Ann and I try to cope with this news.


----------



## Sonal

Don, I'm very sorry to hear about your son's health. Wishing him and your family all the best.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Some not so good news in our household this evening. Our youngest son Matt, 34, who suffered from Kidney disease many years back and proclaimed cured by specialists just 18 short months ago has had a relapse.
> 
> He suspected something had changed and had an appointment with a specialist at the University of Alberta hospital today.
> 
> The news is not good as he was diagnosed today as having Polycystic Kidney Disease and will undergo further biopsies to determine the severity early next week.
> 
> The really bad news is that both kidneys are infected, not just one, eliminating any hope of removal and some type of normal life. Depending on the tests, he may have to undergo chemo type medications with serious side effects. All this just two short months before his second child will be born. Long term, if the biopsies are positive include dialysis and transplant as his only two options.
> 
> There were a few tears at the supper table this evening as his sister, Ann and I try to cope with this news.


Oh no, this is the most sad news, I hope you will accept my prayers for healing and hope this will have a good positive outcome... 
i am sure you are all devastated by this news, but miracles do happen... lets pray your Christmas Miracle is on the way....


----------



## MLeh

Don: sorry to hear of this health setback in your family. Your son is truly fortunate to have a good support network in you and Ann. 

I hope the results of the biopsies provide a more positive outcome than the 'worst case scenario'. Waiting for the test results is always so stressful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am so sorry to hear of Matt's situation with his kidneys. Let us all hope that Leslie's words come true, that "but miracles do happen... lets pray your Christmas Miracle is on the way...." Your family shall be in our prayers. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Clockwork

Sorry to hear that Don. I wish you and your family all the best. I hope everyone has a nice day today


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Chris. How are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

With Hanukkah officially over, let me be the first to wish one and all a Merry Pre-Christmas. Paix, mes amis.

YouTube - Animals of YouTube sing "Deck the Halls"


----------



## Clockwork

I am not too bad today Marc. I have chronic sleeping problems and slept about 7 hours last night which is very rare for me. I sometimes pay for sleeping too much the next day when I sleep too much. I hope I can sleep good tonight, but I don't worry about it too much anymore. 

When I went bonkers and wrote all that stuff on here several months ago, I was only sleeping about 3-4 hours a night (for three weeks because I have had bad experiences with Dr's I did not want pills). I attribute the melt down to smoking. It made my already poor sleeping habit's far worse (which is why I decided to do away with smoking). 

It has been very difficult for my family and myself this withdrawal, because the Dr's do not really know what is wrong with me  

I say don't worry be happy 

How about yourself, how are you doing this fine morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your situation with sleeping, Chris. I can't remember the last time I slept 7 hours. Still, your whole withdrawal will be worth it when you can once again say that you are smoke-free. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks Marc. This is my third kick at the can. I will keep on keeping on like a bird that flew  I will survive. I will conquer because I am stronger than any substance. When I am better I will return to helping others help themselves. I just need to keep enough energy for myself and never reach for a band-aid solution again 

Have a nice day Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

"I will survive. I will conquer because I am stronger than any substance. " That's the attitude, Chris. Excelsior.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Didn't get to LaSalle yesterday as there was a major pileup outside of Woodstock that closed the 401. By the time it was cleared it was too late for us to drive down. Wild times. Will try again to day now that it is sunny.

Chris keep fighting the good fight. Marc, Don, and all how is your day. Marc your temps are actually warmer than many in Florida.....how wild is that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Glad you did not try to make the run to Windsor. My friend in London, ON says that the roads around his area are brutal.

Currently 7C and partly sunny here in St.John's. Some rain and snow is forecast for overnight, but rain and 8C temps early next week should wash it all away.

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Don - I am very sad to hear of Matt's diagnosis. I too hope that the results of the biopsies show better news than feared. Cured just 18 months ago, and now back in trouble again? My, how fast things can change. Thank goodness for the great medical technologies we have today. Good luck and positive thoughts to all.


Chris - Way to go! Keep up the fight - you won't lose unless you give up. 

Rp - Have a safe trip today! 

Marc - Elvis had a blue one, Bing preferred a white one; Good luck with receiving your Green Christmas. Here's a Red Green Christmas clip with some helpful hints. I must admit feeling the same way Red Green does about most Christmas cakes.




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is your cold today? Any new news on your move?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. We can still hope for a Green Christmas. There has only been one Christmas morning when it was green outside .............. and by noon it started to snow ......... and kept on snowing until Boxing Day night, after leaving 30cm of snow on St.John's. That was back in 1990. We shall see.

How is Kacey these days?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> How is Kacey these days?


Kacey unfortunately has been suffering with the severe sore throat, congestion bit for the last few days. She's at school today for the first time in a couple of days, but still nowhere near 100%, poor thing. It's so hard for them to catch up when they miss so much class/instruction time. Damned if they stay home, damned if they go to school.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Kacey unfortunately has been suffering with the severe sore throat, congestion bit for the last few days. She's at school today for the first time in a couple of days, but still nowhere near 100%, poor thing. It's so hard for them to catch up when they miss so much class/instruction time. Damned if they stay home, damned if they go to school.


Sorry to hear this, Kim. Maybe a bed doxie might be in order for her for this weekend. That way, she will get a good night's sleep and NO ONE will be allowed to disturb her.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Kacey unfortunately has been suffering with the severe sore throat, congestion bit for the last few days. She's at school today for the first time in a couple of days, but still nowhere near 100%, poor thing. It's so hard for them to catch up when they miss so much class/instruction time. Damned if they stay home, damned if they go to school.


Sorry to hear she is under the weather Kim, I bet she would love a hot toddy to chase out the whole mess... 

I think you have probably plied her with chicken soup until she is ready to cluck... :lmao:

Chin up, weekend is almost here, and a good rest in bed will do wonders... 
I will put her on the healing list, maybe the whole group can effect a cure... 

You are right, damned if you do and damned if you don't...


----------



## KC4

Thanks Marc - She'd appreciate that. Send an extra strength one, please.


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Sorry to hear she is under the weather Kim, I bet she would love a hot toddy to chase out the whole mess...
> 
> I think you have probably plied her with chicken soup until she is ready to cluck... :lmao:
> 
> Chin up, weekend is almost here, and a good rest in bed will do wonders...
> I will put her on the healing list, maybe the whole group can effect a cure...
> 
> You are right, damned if you do and damned if you don't...


Thanks Leslie, 

Yup, plenty of chicken broth, herbal tea, mandarin oranges and lovin' have been administered. It all helps, but more time is needed. Hopefully this doesn't cycle through the remainder of the household, just in time for Christmas, naturally. Instead of Ho Ho Ho, it could be BLOW BLOW BLOW!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Glad to see you back. The same thing happened to me on the changeover of servers.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc - She'd appreciate that. Send an extra strength one, please.


One extra strength doxie coming right up, Kim ........... with a keg of chicken soup under her chin. I should warn you that this doxie has attitude and you will NOT be allowed into Kacey's room without her permission.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How is your cold today? Any new news on your move?


This is the oddest cold. Yesterday, it was just about gone. Today, it's worse. But it's pretty much just my throat. I might give Telehealth a call and see what they say.

Nothing yet on the move. I'd served the tenant with an eviction notice, and aside from the initial blow-up, he's been strangely quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> This is the oddest cold. Yesterday, it was just about gone. Today, it's worse. But it's pretty much just my throat. I might give Telehealth a call and see what they say.
> 
> Nothing yet on the move. I'd served the tenant with an eviction notice, and aside from the initial blow-up, he's been strangely quiet.


Hope you are feeling better later today, Sonal. Some Sonal Special and a bit of honey might help, with a splash of lemon. Interested?

Good luck with the eviction .......... and then the subsequent move. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. Glad to see you back. The same thing happened to me on the changeover of servers.


 Thanks Marc, I didn't have a clue what was going on... I wasn't allowed anywhere near ehMac I thought I had been booted off... :-(

Glad things are back on track... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks Marc, I didn't have a clue what was going on... I wasn't allowed anywhere near ehMac I thought I had been booted off... :-(
> 
> Glad things are back on track... :clap:


This has happened to me a couple of times. Not sure why, but it is rectified in a day or so ............ usually.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Good night Marc, and everyone else in the east...  Sleep well...


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone has a nice day


Morning, Chris. How are you today? Stay strong, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We were to wake up to 6 inches of snow this morning, but all we have is 2C and rain. I am certainly NOT complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just heard on CBC News that two men posed as Salvation Army workers and took a huge box at the St. Albert Walmart which filled with toys that was to be distributed to the poor. No one thought anything was wrong until the real SA workers showed up to collect the toys.

Bug Humbar to those thieves ............. although I would like to say something really harsher, but don't want to be banned for the use of bad language.

tptptptptptptptp


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yes, it was two young guys in their 20s who pretended to be Sally Ann volunteers and stole a huge bin of toys from the WalMart drop-off bin. they estimate there were over 200 items taken. Just waiting for SAP to load and then it is back to work for me. I have a local councillor hosting a live chat session tonight, so I will be on standby to moderate this session for oddballs that sometimes try and disrupt things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Hope that they catch those two and throw the book at them. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Just heard on CBC News that two men posed as Salvation Army workers and took a huge box at the St. Albert Walmart which filled with toys that was to be distributed to the poor. No one thought anything was wrong until the real SA workers showed up to collect the toys.
> 
> Bug Humbar to those thieves ............. although I would like to say something really harsher, but don't want to be banned for the use of bad language.
> 
> tptptptptptptptp


How sad, it is no wonder people are wondering what has happened to the morals of so many... this is truly heartbreaking, I hope they catch them too, and toss them somewhere really bad... no TV, computer, cell, or any other such stuff and no Christmas Dinner either, 
Like you Marc, I could say much harsher things this makes me so angry... but I don't want to risk a bar of soap in my stocking either... 

Just beyond disgusting XX)XX)XX)


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Leslie. Ah yes the kindness of mankind this time of year. My wife and I have a fair bit of contact with SA and it is amazing the stories they tell of people stealing from them. All you have to do is ask and they will help. That's all it takes is to simply ask. Stuff like this really p*sses me off.

Woke up to a light dusting of snow here in LaSalle, not bad temp though..... hope all have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. We escaped any snow here in St.John's, and that is a blessing.

When I was a single parent I had some folks from the SA come to my home, at my request, to discuss my will. I said that if I should die along with both of my children, I wanted to leave everything in their name -- my insurance, my house, my stufff, everything. They asked if I was a member of the SA church, and when I told them that I was Jewish, they were a bit shocked ............ but quite grateful. Now, with Deborah in my life, I have someone in my will, along with my son. Still, I am leaving them $20,000 in my will regardless. They do good work, in my opinion.


----------



## Rps

And they do good work regardless of faith, race, and background. One of the few who walk the talk.


----------



## SINC

Just got in from an hour's worth of snow blowing to get rid of the six inches of snow that fell overnight. Again. Did that yesterday too. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Gang,

Sad about that Salvation Army theft. I like to think that whomever did that will pay in their own way someday...Karma being what it is and all. 

A lot of fresh snow here too as well. (sigh) Off to get a snow shovel workout.


----------



## Sonal

Just got word on my MFA application: rejected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Just got word on my MFA application: rejected.


What? On what ground? Sorry to hear this, Sonal. I hope you shall not give up the hope and dream. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And they do good work regardless of faith, race, and background. One of the few who walk the talk.


Amen, Brother. I contribute $500 to them over the course of the year for these good works.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got in from an hour's worth of snow blowing to get rid of the six inches of snow that fell overnight. Again. Did that yesterday too. I hate it when that happens.


Yes, it's a good feeling. I always like to look back at the driveway to see what I have done. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

I too just spent time working on about 3 heavier than normal inches. Much more to do but at least I have a start.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I too just spent time working on about 3 heavier than normal inches. Much more to do but at least I have a start.


Wet snow is what I hate most, Bob. Other than this, how are you today?


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Kim: I too believe in Karma ... sometimes it's just not quick enough for my liking. 

Sonal: Sorry to hear your bad news.

Don: Enjoyed SAP as usual this morning. (I noted the one picture of the cars passing is a little deceiving to us North American drivers ... the road signs in the picture are on the left which probably means what we presume is happening is actually the opposite.  )

Everyone else: sorry: no tales of snow shoveling to share. It's actually sunny and dry here today - I can even see bits of blue sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Elaine. Yes, may some "just desserts" come to those people ASAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Gang,
> 
> Sad about that Salvation Army theft. I like to think that whomever did that will pay in their own way someday...Karma being what it is and all.
> 
> A lot of fresh snow here too as well. (sigh) Off to get a snow shovel workout.


Kim, I find that snow shoveling is good exercise for me. Still, I am not quite ready for Winter just yet, which is why I am glad we did not get the forecasted 18cm of overnight snow, but rather, rain instead.


----------



## Sonal

Elaine--thank you.

Marc--no reason is given, though most of the decision is based on the portfolio. It simply that they did believe that my writing was strong enough, or at least, not strong enough in all genres submitted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Elaine--thank you.
> 
> Marc--no reason is given, though most of the decision is based on the portfolio. It simply that they did believe that my writing was strong enough, or at least, not strong enough in all genres submitted.



I would have thought that some explanation might be appropriate, in that if you resubmit your portfolio it might reflect some of the areas of weakness they observed. We do this at MUN for the applications for our masters and doctoral programs.

Still, don't give up ........... certainly don't stop writing.


----------



## Rps

Sonal, sorry to hear this. However I know of someone who has two undergrad degrees and tried for the MFA and was told that he needed a masters in something else to be considered for the MFA programme.

My advice, go here: Graduate Program Calendar 2010|11 - Athabasca University excellent programme and delivery. Speaking from experience it's almost like they invented this type of delivery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I went to the AU site to get an idea of what they offered. I pretended I wanted an ED and went to that part ................ and was shocked to see the cost of their program and each course.


----------



## Rps

Another one for you Sonal. At one time this course was fully funded for anyone to enter the thing:

Trent University :: English M.A. in Public Texts

I even considered this myself.

Not sure if we shared this with you in the Shang, but Cruzer was attacked by some unleashed dogs recently and was tramatised such that he had difficulty walking near other dogs. We had hoped that some retraining at Dog Guides would help him, but we were informed yesterday that he cannot get over this enough to be considered a continuing Dog-Guide so he will be retired. Someone is going to get one great pet I can tell you. My wife is very upset by this, but we have been assured that in the spring she will be receiving a new one. Just thought I pass this along since I know there are many dog lovers here.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I went to the AU site to get an idea of what they offered. I pretended I wanted an ED and went to that part ................ and was shocked to see the cost of their program and each course.


I've taken many there in the past. Yes they are expensive, but include all the books and materials. They consider an out of province like an out of country as the Alberta government does provide some funding for them. I would think MUN does the same. However, it is flexible and compared to some other masters programmes, not bad when you consider many students would also have to kick in residence or accommodations, which we both know is the real cost of education at that level.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Another one for you Sonal. At one time this course was fully funded for anyone to enter the thing:
> 
> Trent University :: English M.A. in Public Texts
> 
> I even considered this myself.
> 
> Not sure if we shared this with you in the Shang, but Cruzer was attacked by some unleashed dogs recently and was tramatised such that he had difficulty walking near other dogs. We had hoped that some retraining at Dog Guides would help him, but we were informed yesterday that he cannot get over this enough to be considered a continuing Dog-Guide so he will be retired. Someone is going to get one great pet I can tell you. My wife is very upset by this, but we have been assured that in the spring she will be receiving a new one. Just thought I pass this along since I know there are many dog lovers here.



Rp, sorry to hear this about Cruzer. From what you shared with us, he was a fine dog. Yes, someone will get a fine pet, and hopefully, your wife will get another fine dog this spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I've taken many there in the past. Yes they are expensive, but include all the books and materials. They consider an out of province like an out of country as the Alberta government does provide some funding for them. I would think MUN does the same. However, it is flexible and compared to some other masters programmes, not bad when you consider many students would also have to kick in residence or accommodations, which we both know is the real cost of education at that level.


Rp, we have extra fees for International students, but Canadian students all pay the same tuition here at MUN. Our online Masters of Informational Technology program would be about 1 / 20th of their fee.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Our online Masters of Informational Technology program would be about 1 / 20th of their fee.


So now you tell me:lmao::lmao:


----------



## tilt

Sorry to go completely OT, but Don and Marc, I have sent you each a PM. I would be much obliged if you could PM me back ASAP.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Sorry to go completely OT, but Don and Marc, I have sent you each a PM. I would be much obliged if you could PM me back ASAP.
> 
> Cheers


Done tilt.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Sorry to go completely OT, but Don and Marc, I have sent you each a PM. I would be much obliged if you could PM me back ASAP.
> 
> Cheers


Sent you a PM reply. Sorry I could not be of more help. Hopefully, Don has better advice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So now you tell me:lmao::lmao:


You never asked. 

We have one of the lowest tuitions in Canada, other than Quebec, but we subsidize the low tuition with also having lower salaries than most of Canada for faculty.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Another one for you Sonal. At one time this course was fully funded for anyone to enter the thing:
> 
> Trent University :: English M.A. in Public Texts
> 
> I even considered this myself.
> 
> Not sure if we shared this with you in the Shang, but Cruzer was attacked by some unleashed dogs recently and was tramatised such that he had difficulty walking near other dogs. We had hoped that some retraining at Dog Guides would help him, but we were informed yesterday that he cannot get over this enough to be considered a continuing Dog-Guide so he will be retired. Someone is going to get one great pet I can tell you. My wife is very upset by this, but we have been assured that in the spring she will be receiving a new one. Just thought I pass this along since I know there are many dog lovers here.


How sad o hear this RP are there not leash laws? as for the dog being traumatized, what about Gail?? I am sure she too was given the shock of her life to see these dogs coming at her, and of course Cruzer would only be protecting her... I am sure you can sure the owners for this?? I feel bad for you both, since they were just beginning to bond it the best possible way... 
I am guessing you cannot keep him as a pet... it would be too hard on him as he would feel the need to protect.... 
I am sure there will be another dog, but what of the loose ones... what if this happens again... I would be in the owners face (es) letting them know it was a service dog that was attacked, it is not cheap to train these dogs and they should be made to at least contribute financially for the training of another animal.... 
I am just voicing my opinion and concern.... I do wish you the best... 

Sonal, how disappointing, it makes you wonder how can you improve if they don't tell you what is wrong.... 

Hey Kim, I too am into Karma, and Elaine, I couldn't agree more that it doesn't happen fast enough .. also we never hear of it... and they won't know 'why' either when 'something' in life hits them over the head for no apparent reason.... 
Hope it is a good hard hit.... 

Marc I am glad you are still enjoying your reprieve from the snow, do not celebrate too loudly less the GODS hear you and decide on some form of retribution... this year or next!! :lmao:

Don, don't you know that shoveling snow is becoming a provincial sport in AB this year?? Take it easy though, it can be a dangerous sport...


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone has a wonderful evening  It's getting better all the time


----------



## Clockwork

1000 post in the best thread on ehmac  I don't have a Mac anymore, can I stay lol? Thank you for the support I very much appreciate it. God bless 

I have always liked ehmac but I hate arguing  Seems to me that we have all become more and more intolerant of others. 

Peace be with you all over the holiday season. Happy whatever you celebrate.


----------



## SINC

Good News Folks!

Turns out those Sally Ann toys were not stolen after all. the two young men who picked them up delivered them to the wrong Sally Ann building in Edmonton. The toys are now back in the proper place with the St. Albert Sally Ann.

Sometimes we assume the worst when the intent was all good.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Good News Folks!
> 
> Turns out those Sally Ann toys were not stolen after all. the two young men who picked them up delivered them to the wrong Sally Ann building in Edmonton. The toys are now back in the proper place with the St. Albert Sally Ann.
> 
> Sometimes we assume the worst when the intent was all good.


A small miracle to help make Christmas, Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, the average snowfall for St. John's during my 34 years here has been 13 feet. Only once did we get under 10 feet of snow, and that was the year of the bad drought since we need the snow to help with drinking water in the summer. The past two winters we have received 11 and 10 feet of snow, so our water levels were down but the cold rains in June helped avert any water shortage. So far this winter, we have had 5 inches of snow. Usually there would be 40cm of snow on the ground, which would be the base of all the rest of the snowfall from mid-Dec. until mid-May. So, we shall see.

Hope all goes well with you in SW AB. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone has a wonderful evening  It's getting better all the time


Good to hear, Chris. One day at a time. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> 1000 post in the best thread on ehmac  I don't have a Mac anymore, can I stay lol? Thank you for the support I very much appreciate it. God bless
> 
> I have always liked ehmac but I hate arguing  Seems to me that we have all become more and more intolerant of others.
> 
> Peace be with you all over the holiday season. Happy whatever you celebrate.


Kudos on post #1000.

Peace to you and your family as well, Chris.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good News Folks!
> 
> Turns out those Sally Ann toys were not stolen after all. the two young men who picked them up delivered them to the wrong Sally Ann building in Edmonton. The toys are now back in the proper place with the St. Albert Sally Ann.
> 
> Sometimes we assume the worst when the intent was all good.


That is really good news, Don. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

I'm very busy this evening moderating a live chat on SAP. A member of council is hosting the chat tonight and fielding questions from voters. So far he is doing very well, but I am posting here and watching on the Mini and big screen as the chat progresses. It got a little dry, thus my visit here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a drink on me, Don ......... especially during those "dry times". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Have a drink on me, Don ......... especially during those "dry times". Paix, mon ami.


Done. Thanks Marc, the beer fridge is within reach of my chair. Salute!


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> A small miracle to help make Christmas, Christmas.


See,... miracles DO happen.... not always like you hoped... but they do happen...
I am so glad it was an error in reporting... and the toys are back waiting for their forever homes... 

(I was so glad when I heard it on the news! ) :clap:


----------



## SINC

This evening as I was moderating the Live chat session with a city councillor, I noticed the visitor counter on SAP begin to climb rapidly. Gee, I thought, that is odd for a Friday night. I went do to some research on my sitemeter page and lo and behold I found this from 'StumbleUpon'. (For those of not familiar with StumbleUpon, this will give SAP one of the biggest reader boosts possible.)

"You've been Stumbled! A member of the StumbleUpon user community added your page to StumbleUpon's index of high-quality, human-curated content. StumbleUpon is currently the #1 social media traffic generator in the U.S."

Imagine that, little old SAP has "high-quality, human-curated content". 

I was humming this all evening:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone has a nice day today  Keep on keeping on like a bird that flew


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone has a nice day today  Keep on keeping on like a bird that flew


Morning, Chris. You should "keep on truckin'" as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A chilly morning here, so I shall have a hot breakfast ready for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Clockwork

It is very nice out. So nice I went for a walk at 6:30 am. I sure love walking. Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> It is very nice out. So nice I went for a walk at 6:30 am. I sure love walking. Slow and steady wins the race


Amen, Brother Chris. "The journey of a thousand miles begins with but a single step." Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Found an interesting quote this morning. 

“I'm not a teacher, but an awakener.” – Robert Frost


----------



## Rps

[QUOTE=macdoodle;1039713.. I would be in the owners face (es) letting them know it was a service dog that was attacked, it is not cheap to train these dogs and they should be made to at least contribute financially for the training of another animal.... 
I am just voicing my opinion and concern.... I do wish you the best... 

Hi Leslie, unfortunately we do not have a council that enforces leash laws. We had complained a number of times but to no avail. As for the dogs in question they were off leash and we don't know who or where the owners are.

And yes, Cruzer was not cheap, but we will be getting another in the spring and Cruzer will be adopted by someone. I hope who ever gets him as some children. He will be a wonderful pet and he is only 2 years old. Imagine getting a fully trained dog-guide and he is only 2 years old as a pet. What a deal.

My one son who lives close by has 2 labs so my wife visits when she has doggie withdrawal. She misses him but we have learned from this experience and will be much more watchful and forceful next time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Good to hear that you have a positive attitude towards Cruzer and his new family.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, sure do. I've been around dogs my whole life and he is one of the best I've ever had contact with. We miss him but he will go to a great home and they will enjoy him for a long long time.

How's stuff with you. Bit cool here today in LaSalle. I'm off to decide whether to get basic cable and a pvr installed here or install Teksavvy [ an ISP ] and stream our tv from there. Teksavvy currently has unlimited stream at $39 per month, but I can get extended cable four $40. If I run my Netflix and the regular ITV it will be another $9 per month on top of the ISP, plus I will be running it out of my Mac mini [ so wear and tear ] I'm torn right now, so I will have to see who can provide the best deal in total. I'm leaning to cable and PVR then just rent the occasional movie..... decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. I am in grading mode right now. Nose to the grindstone so that I might submit my grades in by the 17th and have off until Jan.2nd. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Rp, I now have Netflix with an Apple TV and watch about two movies a week, so say eight or 10 a month. If you rent even one "occasional movie" from cable, it will cost you about $6. Netflix is $8 for the entire month, or in my case about a buck a movie watched. Just saying.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, I've had Netflix and it is okay, but the choice is limited compared to services such as ZIP, but I do have to post ZIP where Netflix is at my door. 

I do have a question though, with Apple TV, can you see the Canadian TV channels free as we currently can via their websites?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Found an interesting quote this morning.
> 
> “I'm not a teacher, but an awakener.” – Robert Frost


Ahhh... wisdom with breakfast! Who could ask for anything more!! ?

Great quote... it is so nice to see the 'ahaa' moment in the eyes of a student, no matter what you are teaching them!:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Ahhh... wisdom with breakfast! Who could ask for anything more!! ?
> 
> Great quote... it is so nice to see the 'ahaa' moment in the eyes of a student, no matter what you are teaching them!:clap:


Very true, Leslie. I always loved to see young children come alive with new knowledge.
:love2::love2:

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Marc- Thanks for breakfast. My sister and I are off on a road trip to check out a "Pet resort" for her to consider placing her dogs at while she is away at Christmas. Should be interesting. Care to babysit 3 weimarainers over the holidays? What's 3 more, eh? 
Oh, and a cat too - a manx cat.

Don - Kudos for being stumbled upon. Heh. Sounds funny to say. 

Sonal - I am disappointed to hear your news. I just don't get it, and apparently neither do you because no explanation is provided. That sucks, to say the least. Will you consider reapplying in the future? I hope so. 

Rp - I'm also sad to hear that Cruzer won't be returning to your family. I hope he gets a nice home with kids too. Here's hoping that your next guide dog is as nice as Cruzer. 

Chris - Way to go - keep on keepin' on!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I've had Netflix and it is okay, but the choice is limited compared to services such as ZIP, but I do have to post ZIP where Netflix is at my door.
> 
> I do have a question though, with Apple TV, can you see the Canadian TV channels free as we currently can via their websites?


Sorry Rp, but I don't watch TV programs, except on my HDTV. Even then, I never stray from HD channels and spend 99% of my viewing tied to Oasis, Equator, Treasure, National Geo and Discovery HD. And golf, football and baseball in HD of course.

I do have to admit I watch Two and a Half Men often, but that is it other than the local news. I don't even watch CTV or CBC late national news any longer, just Global National at 5:30 p.m.


----------



## Clockwork

My four year old son just said two candy canes together makes a heart  Pretty cool. 

Marc I have read a bit of Robert Frost however my favorite American poet is T.S Eliot. I just love philosophy, poetry and music  Keep your stick on the ice eh


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> My four year old son just said two candy canes together makes a heart  Pretty cool.
> 
> Marc I have read a bit of Robert Frost however my favorite American poet is T.S Eliot. I just love philosophy, poetry and music  Keep your stick on the ice eh


Cute, Chris. May he be the reason you never start to smoke ever again.

Frost is my favorite American poet, along with Walt Whitman.


----------



## Clockwork

Marc my son was my biggest motivator this time. I have quit now for the third time and hopefully for good. This time no patches, no gum, nothing just cold turkey and it had me on the run. It was very painful, but pain is a great motivator to change. If it was sunny and warm everyday I know I would take it for granted. 

Were here for a good time, not a long time, so have a good time the sun can't shine everyday 

Take it easy don't let the sound of your own wheels drive you crazy. Those two songs started a breakthrough for me 

I asked the big guy for help and he has shown me my path. 

I think a breakthrough is what some Dr's call a breakdown haha 

Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. 

"Marc- Thanks for breakfast. My sister and I are off on a road trip to check out a "Pet resort" for her to consider placing her dogs at while she is away at Christmas. Should be interesting. Care to babysit 3 weimarainers over the holidays? What's 3 more, eh? 
Oh, and a cat too - a manx cat." Sounds like a real pet spa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Marc my son was my biggest motivator this time. I have quit now for the third time and hopefully for good. This time no patches, no gum, nothing just cold turkey and it had me on the run. It was very painful, but pain is a great motivator to change. If it was sunny and warm everyday I know I would take it for granted.
> 
> Were here for a good time, not a long time, so have a good time the sun can't shine everyday
> 
> Take it easy don't let the sound of your own wheels drive you crazy. Those two songs started a breakthrough for me
> 
> I asked the big guy for help and he has shown me my path.
> 
> I think a breakthrough is what some Dr's call a breakdown haha
> 
> Have a nice day everyone



Good luck, Chris. If you feel the urge to smoke, stop for a moment, think of your son, and then write a long posting here in The Shang until the craving goes. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife's organization is having their Christmas party tonight, so I am off now. See y'all later. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I hope to be up early enough to get Sunday Brunch on the go for us all. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all as I await SAP to upload with a pretty good tale about how men came to wear earrings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have to admit that the thought of wearing anything on my ear has not interested me in the least, but I shall check out SAP anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hot Sunday Brunch shall await you when you rise to face this new day. Less than two weeks to go before Christmas, so rise and shine. Enjoy.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning guys... 

Had a good look around SAP and the watch story is most fascinating... imagine ! and if you follow the link you can see Christopher Reeve doing the dishes! Hard to remember him when he was not in a wheelchair... 

Thanks for the good laugh on the earring... :clap:

Marc... breakfast looks wonderful, but a bit early for me, perhaps later i will have a bowl of oatmeal with brown sugar (I will have the Demerara please) 

It is -5 right now, no wind, and a very quiet night .... up to 10C this afternoon... :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Leslie, nice to see some other early birds here. Glad to know you enjoyed SAP today Leslie. That always makes me smile when I know folks enjoy my efforts.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning guys and gals  I hope you all have a nice day. Your house looks great Don, I just checked your website  I just came back from my daily walk and it put me in a pleasant mood


----------



## SINC

Actually Chris, that is not my house. Those are three different homes in our neighbourhood.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Hope everybody is doing well today.


----------



## Clockwork

Sorry Don I just looked at it quickly  My mind is still coming back to reality  Cheers anyway


----------



## SINC

Clockwork said:


> Sorry Don I just looked at it quickly  My mind is still coming back to reality  Cheers anyway


No need to be sorry Chris, I just didn't want to take credit for someone else's work. 

Morning Kim!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Hope this finds everyone well and having a peaceful day. Just taking a break from grading. One more week ..............


----------



## Cameo

Hullo all! Hoping as always that everyone is happy and well.

We had a dusting of snow, but the rain that came afterwards has pretty much cleaned it up. The temps are still doing a yo-yo thingy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hullo all! Hoping as always that everyone is happy and well.
> 
> We had a dusting of snow, but the rain that came afterwards has pretty much cleaned it up. The temps are still doing a yo-yo thingy!


Evening, Jeanne. So good to see you back with your Shang family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to see you back once again in The Shang. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Clockwork

Have a good night all


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, so I shall make a Sunny Breakfast for us all, one which will light up your day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just received word that Gracie is the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in the country, according to CKC show points. We are very pleased here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Clockwork

Very Nice news Marc. I wish everyone a wonderful day  I was out for a walk and it was too cold  

I usually walk rain or shine, but I am so tired I can't face the cold today. I will go for a walk later when the sun comes out.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, running a bit late today, but SAP is up at any rate. If you want a real belly laugh this morning, check out comedian Mike Morino in a video titled, "I Think We Need An Italian President From New Jersey". The guy is hilarious. Gotta run, duty calls.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Very Nice news Marc. I wish everyone a wonderful day  I was out for a walk and it was too cold
> 
> I usually walk rain or shine, but I am so tired I can't face the cold today. I will go for a walk later when the sun comes out.


Morning, Chris. Might you be able to get a good nap this afternoon? :yawn: Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, running a bit late today, but SAP is up at any rate. If you want a real belly laugh this morning, check out comedian Mike Morino in a video titled, "I Think We Need An Italian President From New Jersey". The guy is hilarious. Gotta run, duty calls.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Monring all: COLD here today -25, wasn't sure but I thought I saw my neigbour's dog stuck to a tree this morning.


----------



## Clockwork

Yes Marc my mom came over to look after my son while I slept this morning. I have severe insomnia. I have been an insomniac since childhood, so it is difficult for me to live an ordinary life  I just need to adjust my life to suit my insomnia and smoking anything is a huge no no for me. 

I just wanted to thank everyone again for helping me get through those dark days


----------



## SINC

I just started a new thread called Memories Of Days Gone By. You may want to check it out as I am sure many of you here will be contributors. 

Chris, keep up the good fight against those coffin nails. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

It's COLD here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Monring all: COLD here today -25, wasn't sure but I thought I saw my neigbour's dog stuck to a tree this morning.


That IS cold, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Yes Marc my mom came over to look after my son while I slept this morning. I have severe insomnia. I have been an insomniac since childhood, so it is difficult for me to live an ordinary life  I just need to adjust my life to suit my insomnia and smoking anything is a huge no no for me.
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone again for helping me get through those dark days


Hang in there, my friend. One day at a time. Paix. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> It's COLD here.


Afternoon, Sonal. Some hot Sonal Special might be in order, or, if you like hot chocolate, some Bolor Special. Interested?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, 
Just saw the weather on the news, Ontario and Quebec getting a real dose of winter.... as is the British Isles, and a bomb in Sweden... XX)

We are at -3 under sunny skies, and expected to go to 6 later... 

Yesterday was Chinook day and 10 was a nice welcome change, most of the snow has gone, but still snow covered... 

Thanks for breakfast and a good laugh, keep warm everyone, 

Anyone heard from Caman lately??


----------



## MLeh

Happy Monday, everyone.

Chris: I know it's not as good as a nice walk outside (which I relish as much as anyone), but recently we've turned our old clothes rack back into an exercise machine. About 20 years ago I bought a 'Nordic Track' exercise machine. It has been acting as a clothes hanger for about the last 18 years. We've had a (doctor ordered for my husband) lifestyle change which includes more exercise. We like to go for walks each day, but when the weather is just too inclement now I'll hop up on the Nordic Track and get my energy out that way. Of course the old Nordic Tracks are huge and take up vast amounts of space in a room, but there are newer eliptical trainers which take up much less space. Not the same as a good walk outside, but ... it works for me. Just thought you might want to consider that. 

We had a very nice weekend. The choir I'm in had two concerts. Our theme this year was "Mostly Medieval" music, so we did a couple of William Byrd and a couple of Palestrina. The choir I'm in has been around for about 25 years, so they have quite a regular following so both concerts were sold out. We got very good feedback so I think the audience enjoyed it (it was great fun to sing).

On Sunday we had my parents over to celebrate my mother's birthday. Fifteen years ago she had a very serious car accident in which she was actually clinically dead for a time. The ironic part of the accident is she had _just_ come back from working with the UN in Namibia as part of Namibia's first election after separation from South Africa - a job for which she was chosen because it was relatively dangerous and they didn't want anyone with dependents in case something went wrong. She got through that just fine only to, on her way home one night, hit a patch of black ice on the highway, spin out, leave the road and end up with her car upside down in a ditch full of icy-cold water. It took the fire department an hour to extricate her by which time hypothermia had set in and she had no pulse. They rushed her to the hospital and revived her and she spent the next few weeks in ICU.

(My mother LOVES getting flowers - always had - so I showed up in ICU when she was well enough to receive visitors with a bunch of flowers and said "Geez, Mom, the things you do to get flowers ...")

(She says she'll never tell her children to make sure they're wearing clean underwear in case they get into an accident because she knows from personal experience that they just cut it ALL off.)

Her advice to one and all is _"Treasure EVERY day because you just never know if it's going to be cut short unexpectedly." _ 

So ... that's me, for Monday, December 13. Treasure the day.


----------



## Rps

Elaine, that sounds like a good day to me. Medieval music ..... so I guess you don't mean Pat Boone.

Say Sonal, we are heading back tomorrow to pick up my daughter .... what is the snow like [ if any ] there, we don't get much in the way of Toronto weather here......


----------



## MLeh

I forgot to add, in all the excitement: our daughter is home from University for the holidays. Arrived home yesterday just in time to be a 'surprise' for my mom's birthday lunch. Yay!

(My husband said to my mom as she walked into the room and saw her grand-daughter "We didn't know what to get you, so we just got you this lousy grand-daughter." My mom said "Best present EVER." )


----------



## MLeh

Rps said:


> Elaine, that sounds like a good day to me. Medieval music ..... so I guess you don't mean Pat Boone.
> 
> Say Sonal, we are heading back tomorrow to pick up my daughter .... what is the snow like [ if any ] there, we don't get much in the way of Toronto weather here......


YouTube - The Tallis Scholars sings Palestrina

Not quite Pat Boone, and certainly not to everyone's taste, but ... like I said ... great fun to sing especially in a group of competent musicians. (The group I'm in sings all a cappella pieces. Challenging, but very fulfilling when you get it 'right'.)

This is what we're learning for Easter: 

YouTube - Tallis Scholars - Allegri: Miserere


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Say Sonal, we are heading back tomorrow to pick up my daughter .... what is the snow like [ if any ] there, we don't get much in the way of Toronto weather here......


Not much snow here--in fact, we had rain on Sunday, so a lot of the snow is gone. Temperatures turned cold again today, though, so there was a fair bit of ice on the roads but most of it seems to be cleared.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just found out that our dean for the Faculty of Education, Dr. David Dibbon, died this morning. How very, very sad. He leaves behind a wife and two daughters, ages 7 and 9. He shall be truly missed. :--(

Faculty of Education | In Memoriam


----------



## SINC

That is very sad at such a young age Marc, sympathies to all at MUN.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is very sad at such a young age Marc, sympathies to all at MUN.


Yes. The last time I saw him we joked about my being 10 years older than him but having been at MUN for 34 years. I said that he would most likely be the last dean I would serve under since he wanted to be dean for two five-year terms. I strongly supported him when he ran for dean, and wrote a strong letter of support which he always appreciated. 

I truly feel sorry for his wife and two young daughters. :-(


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> We just found out that our dean for the Faculty of Education, Dr. David Dibbon, died this morning. How very, very sad. He leaves behind a wife and two daughters, ages 7 and 9. He shall be truly missed. :--(
> 
> Faculty of Education | In Memoriam


How terrible, I feel for the family, this will not be a happy season for them for a long time... nor for those who knew, loved and respected him... 

It is just not fair sometimes...:-( 

was it sudden or a lingering illness?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> How terrible, I feel for the family, this will not be a happy season for them for a long time... nor for those who knew, loved and respected him...
> 
> It is just not fair sometimes...:-(
> 
> was it sudden or a lingering illness?


Sad, but all too true, Leslie.

He had been in the hospital, but came out a couple of weeks ago. He had a rare form of blood cancer that could not be cured, but could be treated. He was readmitted to hospital last Thursday, and died early this morning. :-(


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Marc - Congratulations to you, Deborah and of course Gracie for Gracie’s new pinnacle of success. Today Canada, tomorrow…the WORLD! 

I am sorry to hear about the passing of your Dean. That must be a huge shock and loss for all. 

Chris – Insomnia sucks. It’s nasty when your body cycles are all messed up. Good work on keeping away from the cigarettes – every day is a victory.

Don – off to check out SAP soon – sounds like another good one. 

Elaine – The Tallis Scholars. Wow. Love ‘em. Would love to hear you and your group sing one day. I used to sing barbershop for a while. Nothing nearly as complicated as that, but a lot of fun and somehow so good for the soul, especially when (to use your words) the whole group of competent musicians hit those sweet harmonic notes that resonate to your very bones. Good luck with Allegri: Miserere, That looks very challenging.

I have a Nordic Track elliptical that gathered dust for a awhile too, but I have recently “rediscovered” it (Eureka!) in my basement and now I love it. I just crank the tunes and run. And run. Cold? What cold?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim.

"Marc - Congratulations to you, Deborah and of course Gracie for Gracie’s new pinnacle of success. Today Canada, tomorrow…the WORLD! 

I am sorry to hear about the passing of your Dean. That must be a huge shock and loss for all."

Thank you. We are waiting to see if Gracie gets an invite to The Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show in NYC in Feb.

Yes, it was a huge shock for us all. He did not want to let on how sick he actually was this past week or so.


----------



## MLeh

Sorry to hear of your Dean's passing, Marc. Always sad.

---

Today is St. Lucia Day, which is celebrated as a festival of light. A young girl wears a crown with candles and hands out Lussekatter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Just got back from a nice awards presentation of the posters for the key researchers at MUN. It is amazing when you think that I teach 15-20 classes a year, during the Fall, Winter and Spring semesters, to between 200-400 students, and I never see any of them. The joys of being a teleprofessor and not having to dress up each day for class.

Research Report 2010


----------



## Cameo

Good evening folks.

Sorry to hear about your Dean Marc - what a terrible thing. BUT, Congratulations on Gracies achievement!!!

Don - enjoyed your site as always. I love the photography that you add - you get some wonderful pictures. 

Weather is up and down - rain yesterday, snow today though not a lot.

Facility is going well, placement is finished in two days then we are off for xmas. My average is about 90% if I have it figured out correctly. I will get my midterm marks in the next couple of days.

Has Warren been on lately?


----------



## SINC

Hi Jeanne, nice to hear from you. Thanks for your kind words about SAP, it makes my efforts worthwhile. As to your question about Warren, sadly he has not been here much recently. He gave up his job at Toyota and is busy helping his wife with their family business. Glad to hear you are doing well in your course. Way to go!


----------



## Cameo

I have started playing around with HDR.


----------



## Cameo

I haven't been feeling very talkative lately, but have popped in and out of the Shang. I remember reading that Warren wasn't at Toyota any longer, but it is hard to read all of the posts.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sorry to hear about your Dean Marc - what a terrible thing. BUT, Congratulations on Gracies achievement!!!" Thank you, Jeanne. Kudos on those grades. You shall fly high once you graduate. Excelsior.

Got a PM from Warren. He wishes us well, and wants us to know that he is thinking of us, but is very busy and will rejoin our Shang family ASAP.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> I have started playing around with HDR.
> 
> View attachment 17568


Oooooow, nice Jeanne!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I have started playing around with HDR.
> 
> View attachment 17568


Great macro shot, Jeanne. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I haven't been feeling very talkative lately, but have popped in and out of the Shang. I remember reading that Warren wasn't at Toyota any longer, but it is hard to read all of the posts.


Any day you are able to share with us is a brighter day, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to go outside and watch for the meteor shower. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jeanne, good to see you back once again, even for just a short stay. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a nice breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, hear about the Cliff Lee deal??? Lee left millions in guaranteed money on the table to sign a five-year deal with the Phillies worth $120 million, with a vesting option for a sixth year that could make the package worth somewhere close to $147 million. 

This is a guy who turned down Yankees money -- $150 million over seven years -- which is something no free agent does, ever. In today's Yankees-centric baseball world, odds are greater that you'll see a pack of starving doxies running past the butcher shop, ignoring an open door and an offer of free bones and leftovers, before you'll see a free agent thumbing his nose at their zillions.

Now the Giants really have their work cut out for them to get past Philly on the road to the 2011 World Series. We shall see.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning all. I hope you all have a nice day today  

"Nobody can bring you peace but yourself".

Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Good morning all. I hope you all have a nice day today
> 
> "Nobody can bring you peace but yourself".
> 
> Ralph Waldo Emerson


Morning, Chris. How are you making out today?

Amen to that Emerson quote. I especially like the American transcendental literature of Emerson and Thoreau. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

“Fill your paper with the breathings of your heart.” William Wordsworth


----------



## Clockwork

Very Well Marc, how about yourself? It has been a tough road, but I have come out a better husband, father and son and brother I wish I had of made better choices in life, but I will not dwell on the past. I am just waiting for God to reveal his plans for me 

Do you know the author of this quote, I can't seem to find the author and it goes something like this. "Men of strength know their weakness" I think the author may be unknown but I can't remember where I read it many moons ago. Regardless of who wrote it, I love it and have tried to be a better person amongst the chaos of life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Very Well Marc, how about yourself? It has been a tough road, but I have come out a better husband, father and son and brother I wish I had of made better choices in life, but I will not dwell on the past. I am just waiting for God to reveal his plans for me
> 
> Do you know the author of this quote, I can't seem to find the author and it goes something like this. "Men of strength know their weakness" I think the author may be unknown but I can't remember where I read it many moons ago. Regardless of who wrote it, I love it and have tried to be a better person amongst the chaos of life.


Good for you, Chris. While I believe in God, I am not sure that there is a "plan", as such, for us which is preordained. We have many, many choices to make in Life, and based on those choices we get to where we are going. Knowing that you are a better person today than you were yesterday is a step in the right direction. Bon voyage, mon ami.

Not sure of the author of the quote.


----------



## Clockwork

I am unsure either Marc when it comes to religion. It fascinates me and scares me all in one breath. I have studied many different religions, for many years and still have no idea what I believe  I think I have an idea of what I am supposed to do, but it could be my own selfish interests  

Have a nice day my friend


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I am unsure either Marc when it comes to religion. It fascinates me and scares me all in one breath. I have studied many different religions, for many years and still have no idea what I believe  I think I have an idea of what I am supposed to do, but it could be my own selfish interests
> 
> Have a nice day my friend


A wise move, Chris. Personally, I believe in God, but cannot prove the existence of this God. Still, I just try to live my life the best way I can, knowing that I am not perfect. I don't really believe in heaven or hell, but it's a nice concept if it is true. 

I am so glad you joined our Shang family. You are a valued and important member of this family now.

Have a good day as well, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, slept in to 6:00 this morning and just finished up SAP for today. A beaut of a Christmas lights display for all to enjoy today as well as a yarn called, "That's No Bull". Now to get back to work on tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All,
Glad to find some brekkie left, I am hungry this AM... it is 1C outside, and expected to head up to 6 before it goes down to -2 ... 
No complaints here...


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all. 

Just came back from a meeting with my designer where we were picking out plumbing fixtures for the renovations on my Victorian house project. Seeing as it's 3 kitchens and 9 bathrooms (3 powder rooms and 6 full bathrooms), that was a lot to supply.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Just came back from a meeting with my designer where we were picking out plumbing fixtures for the renovations on my Victorian house project. Seeing as it's 3 kitchens and 9 bathrooms (3 powder rooms and 6 full bathrooms), that was a lot to supply.


Afternoon, Sonal. Sounds like an interesting project. As well, in that it is 4PM here in St.John's, sounds like you could use a fresh pot of Sonal Special. Interested? Or, we could have some when it is 4PM where you are right now.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Sounds like an interesting project. As well, in that it is 4PM here in St.John's, sounds like you could use a fresh pot of Sonal Special. Interested? Or, we could have some when it is 4PM where you are right now.


Or we could do both, since it's very cold here and some hot tea would be nice and warming.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Or we could do both, since it's very cold here and some hot tea would be nice and warming.
> 
> How are you today?


That sounds great, Sonal. It is 4C here and the sun just set, but we could do both and enjoy the company.

I just got back from the wake for my dean, Dr. David Dibbon. He was the person who wrote the letter of support for my Council of the Federation Award, and was there at the ceremony. I was OK until his wife, whom I had never met, walked on by with her 7 year old daughter, and said "Dr. Glassman?" I said "Yes ........ I am so sorry for your loss." The little girl said "You have the weiner dogs, right?" I said yes and just about started to cry. Don't know how she knew about the doxies, but she looked so little and yet unafraid. :-(

The picture is how I want to remember Dave (he is on my left, with our Minister of Education on my right).


----------



## Sonal

I didn't get a chance to express it earlier, Marc, but I am very sorry to hear about your Dean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I didn't get a chance to express it earlier, Marc, but I am very sorry to hear about your Dean.


Thank you, Sonal. We were not close outside of MUN, but very close inside of MUN. I supported him when he ran for the Associate Dean's position, which he obtained, and then again for the Dean's position, which he also obtained. 

We would chat most days about his ideas pertaining to distance education with online courses. Many thought that he was too young and too inexperienced to be our dean, but I saw him as a visionary and openly supported him. 

May he rest in peace. :-(


----------



## Sonal

Visionaries in any institution are too few and far between. I'm sure he will be greatly missed at MUN.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Visionaries in any institution are too few and far between. I'm sure he will be greatly missed at MUN.


Sad, but all too true, Sonal. His visions were never fully realized, but he supported some of us in our quests for expanding the domain of Memorial's Faculty of Education beyond our campus. He supported my creating new web courses, offering them every semester, as well as my research pertaining to distance learning and my work with adult literacy. Yes, he shall be missed. :-(


----------



## Clockwork

Sorry to hear about the Dean Marc. Gone but not forgotten eh  A wise friend once said to me, that the only thing that matters in life is the lives we touch, because they keep our memory alive 

Have a nice evening gang  

"My religion is kindness" Dalai Lama


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Sorry to hear about the Dean Marc. Gone but not forgotten eh  A wise friend once said to me, that the only thing that matters in life is the lives we touch, because they keep our memory alive
> 
> Have a nice evening gang
> 
> "My religion is kindness" Dalai Lama


Very true, Chris. Very true .......


----------



## Dr.G.

I see the Guy is on the go in other threads. Hopefully, he shall rejoin us here in The Shang. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have an early day tomorrow so it might be a Make-Your-Own OtHD Breakfast tomorrow. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you in good health, good spirits and good fortune. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you in good health, good spirits and good fortune. Paix, mon amie.


Hmmm, I hardly think that has changed much since just last night when Jeanne dropped in to let us know about her great grades.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning my friends  

‎"There is a crack in everything, that's how the light gets in". Leonard Cohen 

For some reason over the past several days, I feel a peace within me like I have never ever felt before  

I used to be a very angry person, so I taught anger management, but that did not save me from being angry. I walked hundreds of miles, lifted weights but that did not make me less angry. I educated myself in psychology, psychiatry, philosophy and religion and that just made me more angry and confused. I argued with people and mostly won, but left more angry and confused. In the end I think it is better to loose an argument and feel happy, then to win and feel angry. 

In the end I just needed to find God for myself  

Thank you for inviting me here 

"Come as you are" Kurt Cobian

It was very difficult quitting smoking this time. I wanted to go cold turkey this time so I would never forget. The pain was almost unbearable and I felt as though I lost my mind.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Chris. Another day gone by without a smoke and you are doing just great. I'm glad to hear that inner peace has come to you. There are quite a few smiles awaiting folks on SAP this morning once it uploads about 15 minutes from now. Still have that duplicate file issue, as yet unsolved. Dang it anyways.


----------



## Clockwork

I will check your site out sometime today. I have lots of time on my hands and think you are doing a great job with your website Don


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Good morning my friends
> 
> ‎"There is a crack in everything, that's how the light gets in". Leonard Cohen
> 
> For some reason over the past several days, I feel a peace within me like I have never ever felt before
> 
> I used to be a very angry person, so I taught anger management, but that did not save me from being angry. I walked hundreds of miles, lifted weights but that did not make me less angry. I educated myself in psychology, psychiatry, philosophy and religion and that just made me more angry and confused. I argued with people and mostly won, but left more angry and confused. In the end I think it is better to loose an argument and feel happy, then to win and feel angry.
> 
> In the end I just needed to find God for myself
> 
> Thank you for inviting me here
> 
> "Come as you are" Kurt Cobian
> 
> It was very difficult quitting smoking this time. I wanted to go cold turkey this time so I would never forget. The pain was almost unbearable and I felt as though I lost my mind.


Morning,, Chris. The key is that you are a full person once again and NOT dependent upon smokes. So, one day at a time, my friend. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quick OtHD Buffet and then I am off, so I hope you all remember the recipe for boiling water. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/p...el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3173936/graphic1

A friend sent this to me and I thought I would share it with all of you. Merry pre-Christmas to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Clockwork

very nice video Marc. We currently live in a condo, or a huge big box, so no dog's. At some point we will move into a house, my son loves dogs so it would be nice to get him one. I have bad allergies to cat's and dog's, but if it makes him happy I would gladly suffer 

Have a nice day one and all.

Went for a nice walk in the cold and feel pretty good again


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> very nice video Marc. We currently live in a condo, or a huge big box, so no dog's. At some point we will move into a house, my son loves dogs so it would be nice to get him one. I have bad allergies to cat's and dog's, but if it makes him happy I would gladly suffer
> 
> Have a nice day one and all.
> 
> Went for a nice walk in the cold and feel pretty good again


Chris, keep in mind that the dog in the video clip is a smart dog, well trained and cute. Our doxies would have the cookies eaten in no time and attack Santa. 

I am allergic to dogs, but I had shots for a year and then built up a tolerance to their dander so that I only get sneezing and itchy when I am helping my wife groom our dogs.


----------



## Clockwork

I eventually get used to dogs and cats with time. My wife's family have a beagle and for a couple years it was no fun, but I am fine around her now. Perhaps one of those non-allergenic dogs would satisfy all. I actually want to get a pet to keep me company, but my wife is not a big fan of cats 

I love Siamese cat's, the Egyptians also favored them. I believe they are special for some reason


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I eventually get used to dogs and cats with time. My wife's family have a beagle and for a couple years it was no fun, but I am fine around her now. Perhaps one of those non-allergenic dogs would satisfy all. I actually want to get a pet to keep me company, but my wife is not a big fan of cats
> 
> I love Siamese cat's, the Egyptians also favored them. I believe they are special for some reason


I like cats, but my wife does not. I had two beagles, which is why when my wife said we should get more hounds, I said OK. Now, we have 7 dachshunds in our house. All but one are show dogs, and Gracie is the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada (based on CKC show points) and got an invite to the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show in New York City in Feb. Doubt she will win, but it's an honor to be asked.

Remember, one day at a time.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Chris.... somewhat cold here in Bowmanville today.

Marc we had the drive from hell yesterday .... 12 hours from LaSalle to Bowmanville. Don it was unplowed single lane from Ridgetown to Col. Talbot road outside London .....that 89 kms took 5 hours! They actually had to air lift people on the 402 between Sarnia and London yesterday ...some were stuck in their cars for 30 hours.

We left LaSalle at 11:00am it was sunny and the road was clear, as we approached Ridgetown wham! And no way get get off the 401 or anywhere to go.... once we made London and got past it it was fine except for the Toronto traffic, which took 3 hours to move from Milton to Warden..... wild stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Chris.... somewhat cold here in Bowmanville today.
> 
> Marc we had the drive from hell yesterday .... 12 hours from LaSalle to Bowmanville. Don it was unplowed single lane from Ridgetown to Col. Talbot road outside London .....that 89 kms took 5 hours! They actually had to air lift people on the 402 between Sarnia and London yesterday ...some were stuck in their cars for 30 hours.
> 
> We left LaSalle at 11:00am it was sunny and the road was clear, as we approached Ridgetown wham! And no way get get off the 401 or anywhere to go.... once we made London and got past it it was fine except for the Toronto traffic, which took 3 hours to move from Milton to Warden..... wild stuff.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, we saw the video of the airlift for those stranded truckers and motorists. Still, glad you are safe and sound once again. A friend of mine lives in London, ON and he is just staying put until next week.

Sounds like you could use some herbal tea. Interested?


----------



## Rps

Sure am. And I hear that some areas there are going to getting another 20 to 35 cms within the next day or two.

You always get more of what you don't want. I'll have a double.


----------



## SINC

Rp, I was very surprised that you would even think of risking a trip like that, knowing what had transpired in London. You must have had a compelling reason to dash down and back in that kind of weather. I recall storms like that back in 1971 when I lived there that shut London down entirely for three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sure am. And I hear that some areas there are going to getting another 20 to 35 cms within the next day or two.
> 
> You always get more of what you don't want. I'll have a double.


My friend in London, ON said that they are having problems keeping up with the snow clearing ............ and might actually borrow some plows and crews from St.John's to help out this weekend. A huge transport plane is being brought in and will airlift the plows and crews out today ........... if they can get out of the airport, which is socked in with thick fog and 4C temps. We shall see.

A double Sonal Special coming right up, mon ami. Enjoy.

Did you read of Cliff Lee signing with Philly? Makes them a VERY strong contender for next year.


----------



## Sonal

A friend of mine just closed on a townhouse in London with the intention of renovating the heck out of it... every contractor she can find is out plowing. 

Her main worry is that her son will be flying in from Europe for the holidays, so she hopes he'll be able to get into London and then back out again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> A friend of mine just closed on a townhouse in London with the intention of renovating the heck out of it... every contractor she can find is out plowing.
> 
> Her main worry is that her son will be flying in from Europe for the holidays, so she hopes he'll be able to get into London and then back out again.


Afternoon, Sonal. Hopefully, the St.John's crews will be able to be airlifted over to London. They are great at clearing away streets clogged with snow.

So, how are you today?


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

All this bad weather elsewhere makes me feel guilty about the clear skies and warm weather we're having here. My daughter said the skies were even clear enough to catch some of the meteor showers on Monday night at about 2 am. She was up. (ah, to be young again) I was snuggled in my bed. 

The discussion about pets reminds me of a conversation with my husband (who does not want a pet of any description in the house): 
Him to me: What would you like for Christmas?
Me: A kitten! 
Him (very dryly): Would you like that baked or pan-fried?
(It's an ongoing theme and a running joke in the family)

Had a good time at my choir's Christmas potluck last night. We even sang some Christmas carols. But now ... back to work. For some reason my clients expect work to happen for the next week and a bit despite all the Christmas frivolity.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Morning all.
> 
> All this bad weather elsewhere makes me feel guilty about the clear skies and warm weather we're having here. My daughter said the skies were even clear enough to catch some of the meteor showers on Monday night at about 2 am. She was up. (ah, to be young again) I was snuggled in my bed.
> 
> The discussion about pets reminds me of a conversation with my husband (who does not want a pet of any description in the house):
> Him to me: What would you like for Christmas?
> Me: A kitten!
> Him (very dryly): Would you like that baked or pan-fried?
> (It's an ongoing theme and a running joke in the family)
> 
> Had a good time at my choir's Christmas potluck last night. We even sang some Christmas carols. But now ... back to work. For some reason my clients expect work to happen for the next week and a bit despite all the Christmas frivolity.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Afternoon, Elaine. How about a kitten AND a puppy?


----------



## macdoodle

Ahh, who could resist, since I have both, I am a happy camper.... love 'em all .... 

The pancakes are not on my menu thanks! (don't care who's cookin' )


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Ahh, who could resist, since I have both, I am a happy camper.... love 'em all ....
> 
> The pancakes are not on my menu thanks! (don't care who's cookin' )


As I said, I like cats ........ my wife does not ........ and the doxies might be split with 2 liking a cat and the other 5 not wanting a cat in the house. Such is Life.


----------



## MLeh

apropos of nothing:

Last night at our choir potluck some people were discussing the origin of the Oboe. Unfortunately they didn't get that I was joking when I said it was obviously Irish (O'boe). The response I got was "No, we're pretty sure it's French."

Probably a good thing I didn't follow up with the fact that the American president is also Irish (O'Bama) as is that hockey player for Washington (O'Vechkin).


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> apropos of nothing:
> 
> Last night at our choir potluck some people were discussing the origin of the Oboe. Unfortunately they didn't get that I was joking when I said it was obviously Irish (O'boe). The response I got was "No, we're pretty sure it's French."
> 
> Probably a good thing I didn't follow up with the fact that the American president is also Irish (O'Bama) as is that hockey player for Washington (O'Vechkin).


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Our dean's funeral is tomorrow morning, so I might not be in the best of moods. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning folks  I hope everyone has a nice day today. Nothing like organic green tea to give me a boost at 3 am.

I hope all went well at the funeral Marc. I never know what to say to people who have lost someone special. Words don't seem to mean much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Good morning folks  I hope everyone has a nice day today. Nothing like organic green tea to give me a boost at 3 am.
> 
> I hope all went well at the funeral Marc. I never know what to say to people who have lost someone special. Words don't seem to mean much.


Morning, Chris. Yes, organic green tea is a great drink.

The funeral is in three hours. :-(

Bonne chance, mon ami. One day at a time.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall make a buffet-style breakfast for all of you this morning, so that you may pick and choose what you want when you want to eat. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

CLEVELAND -- Bob Feller, the Iowa farm boy whose powerful right arm earned him the nickname "Rapid Robert" and made him one of baseball's greatest pitchers during a Hall of Fame career with the Cleveland Indians, has died. He was 92. 

Indians Hall of Fame pitcher Feller dies at 92 - MLB - CBSSports.com Baseball


----------



## Clockwork

I try to avoid funerals at all costs. The only one I won't be able to avoid is my own  Death seems to send me spinning. Far too many of my friends have died or are dying  I was sad to hear a friend of mine recently died at 33 from a heart attack. My other friend who is 33 as well was just diagnosed with lung cancer  

Perhaps I got out of the smoking business just in time. 

Have the best one you can Marc


----------



## Clockwork

Wow, 92 is a ripe old age in this day and age. My grandfather lived to about that age as did my wife's grandfather. My grandfather survived the bombing of Liverpool during WWII. I both love and hate history.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I try to avoid funerals at all costs. The only one I won't be able to avoid is my own  Death seems to send me spinning. Far too many of my friends have died or are dying  I was sad to hear a friend of mine recently died at 33 from a heart attack. My other friend who is 33 as well was just diagnosed with lung cancer
> 
> Perhaps I got out of the smoking business just in time.
> 
> Have the best one you can Marc


Like you, I don't like going to funerals, Chris. Still, he was a friend of mine as well as my dean, and I feel that I want to go as a show of respect for his memory. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Wow, 92 is a ripe old age in this day and age. My grandfather lived to about that age as did my wife's grandfather. My grandfather survived the bombing of Liverpool during WWII. I both love and hate history.


I met someone here when I first came to St.John's who was a fire fighter in London during the Blitz. 

I hate war but I do love history.


----------



## MLeh

I don't like going to funerals, but neither do I avoid them.

I look at a funeral or memorial service as a 'celebration of life', which also serves as a reminder of my own mortality. An admonition to 'treasure each day', and to treasure each person.


----------



## SINC

Count me as among those who do not like funerals, although a strange sense of duty pushes me to go. Elaine put it well. As I sit there, my thoughts are of all the good times and I get through by clinging to those thoughts.


----------



## SINC

SAP which is just now up, features videos this morning. The first is a very graphic clip on drinking and driving and although painful to watch, it drives home the message. If it stops one person from drinking and driving this holiday season, it will have done its job. The second video is for dog lovers and lightens the mood considerably. I don't ever recall seeing two dogs have more fun. Then there is the Christmas house decorations and don't miss the things that happen in Texas.

I'm off to check the links to be sure all of them work. EDIT: Dang it anyways, one broken link (naked postal worker) and still no fix for the upload issue has bee released, so a normally 30 second change takes nearly 20 minutes. Grrr.


----------



## MLeh

I'm no dog lover, but I still enjoyed watching the labs play. Reminds me of watching my brother's chocolate lab play in the snow. Labs are such joyful dogs.


----------



## SINC

The reason I chose that video was twofold, first it made me smile and second it lifted the mood after watching that drunk driver video.


----------



## eMacMan

I too do not like funerals. I do attend but politely refuse to view open caskets as I prefer my last memories to be of that individual alive and vibrant not cold and unmoving.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

And another day it is that we have been graced with. Hallelujah. We all have another chance for whatever purpose we desire. Woot!

I don't think anybody likes funerals, unless they are very different from most. I will go to funerals and memorial services out of respect for the deceased and/or support for the deceased's family. 

Like Bob, I now always opt out of viewing the deceased. When I did it a couple of times before, I found the image has a nasty way of overwriting other much more pleasant memories in my brain. Ack.

It never fails to astonish me when I experience a seemingly random circumstance of connectedness with a complete stranger. I attended my best friend's father's memorial service last week. While I knew and respect her father, I was there mainly for support for my friend.

The very next day I was attending the family business Christmas open house. An employee that hadn't worked there for 20 years (and which I had never met before) decided to attend. We looked familiar to one another as we had both attended the same memorial service the day before. This may be a city of 1,000,000+, but it is very, very small sometimes. 

Marc - Hope the funeral for your Dean is one befitting the importance of the man you all are saying farewell to. 

Don - Powerful SAP today. I hope you get lots of hits on the site - I've forwarded the link to many.


----------



## eMacMan

One really nice thing about cool crisp mountain mornings is the Alpen Glo. This morning had me scurrying for warmer clothing to get this shot.

View attachment 17614


----------



## KC4

Oh wow- Great shot Bob. If you haven't already, you may wish to consider posting that in the "Photography Anyone?" Thread....

In any event, I'm grateful to you, almost freezing your keester off and all, to be able to share that view with us.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - Powerful SAP today. I hope you get lots of hits on the site - I've forwarded the link to many.


I've had to add two more items since then so the video is downscroll a bit.

That said, there have been over 2,000 hits so far today by 10:30 a.m. Thanks for forwarding the link Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> I don't like going to funerals, but neither do I avoid them.
> 
> I look at a funeral or memorial service as a 'celebration of life', which also serves as a reminder of my own mortality. An admonition to 'treasure each day', and to treasure each person.


Afternoon all. Back home again after Dave's funeral. His wife is a member of the Salvation Army Church, so the service was held there and with a SA service. Very interesting in that the singing really helped to keep the mood from getting too morbid. There was more talk of Life and what Dave did in his short life than talk of death.

So, I am with Elaine in her comment about it being a "celebration of Life". Yes, we should "treasure each day and each person". Paix, mes amis. 

Faculty of Education |


----------



## Rps

Good day all: Marc I was sorry to read about Dave's passing [ forgive the familiar form I thought using the term Dean of Education was too formal ]. Yes he was indeed young but he certainly accomplished much. It is far better to dwell on the celebration side of things in my opinion. We don't prepare ourselves well for our own and others passing. I have found that those who dwell on the passing are rather uncomfortable with the survivors. We have this ceremony that we all show up and say how sad and sorry we are then we go home and leave the survivors to carry the full load of their grief.

Many actually avoid talking about the person afterward under the guise that they don't want to upset their friends and family. But when you think of it, what you are really doing is making it such that the person did not exist. The value of that person is no longer relevant and in time the memory will pass. How cruel is that. I always take time to include my passed on friends in conversations with their spouses and family. I valued their contribution to my life and I certainly want to ensure that I recognise the contribution that person made to theirs. 

I had a friend once whose mother had died. Everyone avoided her. Not me, we talked about how difficult it is to go through something like this, what a great person her mother she was, and how she had influenced and continues to influence her life. By the end of the conversation, with tears wiped, she was smiling again. Somewhat warmed by the knowing that I had taken the time to care....about her and her mother. 

We need to show the people we care about that we care. Somewhere along the line, and in particular with respect to funerals, many of us have forgotten that point. It's not the day of the funeral, but the days after that we need to care and share.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good day all: Marc I was sorry to read about Dave's passing [ forgive the familiar form I thought using the term Dean of Education was too formal ]. Yes he was indeed young but he certainly accomplished much. It is far better to dwell on the celebration side of things in my opinion. We don't prepare ourselves well for our own and others passing. I have found that those who dwell on the passing are rather uncomfortable with the survivors. We have this ceremony that we all show up and say how sad and sorry we are then we go home and leave the survivors to carry the full load of their grief.
> 
> Many actually avoid talking about the person afterward under the guise that they don't want to upset their friends and family. But when you think of it, what you are really doing is making it such that the person did not exist. The value of that person is no longer relevant and in time the memory will pass. How cruel is that. I always take time to include my passed on friends in conversations with their spouses and family. I valued their contribution to my life and I certainly want to ensure that I recognise the contribution that person made to theirs.
> 
> I had a friend once whose mother had died. Everyone avoided her. Not me, we talked about how difficult it is to go through something like this, what a great person her mother she was, and how she had influenced and continues to influence her life. By the end of the conversation, with tears wiped, she was smiling again. Somewhat warmed by the knowing that I had taken the time to care....about her and her mother.
> 
> We need to show the people we care about that we care. Somewhere along the line, and in particular with respect to funerals, many of us have forgotten that point. It's not the day of the funeral, but the days after that we need to care and share.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss.


Thank you, Rp. Yes, he was Dave to all of us as well. 

I remember that when my daughter died a couple of years ago, I went silent here in The Shang, just emailing Don to ask him to pass to everyone that I was alive and well, but would log on in a few days. Still, we had loads of people come to the house to talk with us about Shaina. At one point, we had a home physio program for her that included 300 volunteers a month. We won a provincial award for the volunteer program ........ although we said it was the volunteers who actually won the award.

As you say, avoiding the people, the feelings of loss, and the sense of loneliness is not helpful.

Still, as Elaine say, we should remember people today while they are still here to share in this remembrance. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The reason I chose that video was twofold, first it made me smile and second it lifted the mood after watching that drunk driver video.


Thanks for that second video, Don. The drinking and driving video was really shocking. I don't drink and drive, and am usually the designated driver. Still, we have to try to watch out for the idiots who choose to drink and drive. 

Still, the cip with the two dogs playing in the snow was cute. I should try to send you a clip of the doxies out back in fresh snow racing around and leaving paths in the snow that look like a crazy go cart course.


----------



## SINC

'Tis another banner day on SAP as the number of visitors has jumped dramatically. Just look at this with lots more time in the day left:


----------



## Dr.G.

Got a nice PM from Garett --

Hi Marc,

Say hi to the Shang Gang, I am just so busy and online overloaded, trying to use the internet and computer much less. 

Life is fine, hope all is well with you as well.

Best,

Garett


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Nite Marc.

If people don't get the idea of just how tragic the results of driving drunk are after watching that video then they never will. That should be a tv commercial where everyone can see it. If we can watch reality shows then the commercials should be just as real.

I passed out a lot of resumes today, but I don't think many will be hiring til after christmas

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## SINC

Night Jeanne. I thought the video would drive a point home and obviously it does for some of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Nite Marc.
> 
> If people don't get the idea of just how tragic the results of driving drunk are after watching that video then they never will. That should be a tv commercial where everyone can see it. If we can watch reality shows then the commercials should be just as real.
> 
> I passed out a lot of resumes today, but I don't think many will be hiring til after christmas
> 
> Have a great night everyone.


Good luck with your resumes, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Off to my doctor's office for an early appointment, so I shall make a buffet-style TGIF Breakfast for all of you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, just checking things here as I await SAP to upload. Good luck with the sawbones Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again ......... after two X-rays on each knee and a cortisone shot in each knee. Hopefully, that should get me through until Sheila's Brush in mid-March. We shall see.

Got my grades in so now I am free until Jan.3rd. Free everything at the Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den until further notice.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. I was just talking to my doctor yesterday about the possibility of cortisone shots in my knees and shoulders. Ack. 

Kudos for getting all of your grades in...now you can relax a bit more and enjoy the remainder of the holiday break. Wooot!

Thanks for the news from Garett. I was wondering how he was doing.


Don - Off to check out SAP soon. Obviously, I wasn't the only one forwarding links to it yesterday! Kudos to you too.

Jeanne - Good luck with your job search - May you get a bunch of awesome job offers to choose from.


----------



## KC4

Here's a different, but enjoyable new Christmas song:




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Have started some salary negotiations with myself... always an interesting process.


----------



## KC4

Good luck with the negotiations Sonal. 

You'll know that you and you are successful if you are both equally cheesed off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Have started some salary negotiations with myself... always an interesting process.


Afternoon, Sonal. Hang tough and don't let the bosses deny you of your just desserts. Power to the People. Excelsior, mon amie. 

YouTube - Solidarity Forever (Pete Seeger)

YouTube - Which Side Are You On -- Pete Seeger

YouTube - Pete Seeger & Arlo Guthrie - Union Maid


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for breakfast Marc. I was just talking to my doctor yesterday about the possibility of cortisone shots in my knees and shoulders. Ack. 

Kudos for getting all of your grades in...now you can relax a bit more and enjoy the remainder of the holiday break. Wooot!"

Kim, I have to get them 3-4 times a year. They hurt a bit, but I don't look and keep talking to the doctor so that I don't pass out. I have a burned out rotator cuff and had to not do any snow shoveling or garneding from April until November a few years ago. The rest helped and now I am able to do both activities.

Yes, and my students should be pleased with their grades. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good luck with the negotiations Sonal.
> 
> You'll know that you and you are successful if you are both equally cheesed off.


Just wait until one side goes on strike, or the other side locks out the workers. Then we shall see if a federal mediator is brought in to settle the dispute.


----------



## BigDL

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Have started some salary negotiations with myself... always an interesting process.


Let's hope you do not lose the argument.

I have felt that talking to oneself is advisable however I always fear I shall be in trouble, at some point, when I start losing the arguments. 

There used to be a tradition in Newfoundland for negotiating where the seller would offer a product at a unreasonably low price and the buyer would argue up the price saying the seller's value was greater.

When the deal was done each party could always see the value in the transaction without the possibility of being taken advantage of.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Let's hope you do not lose the argument.
> 
> I have felt that talking to oneself is advisable however I always fear I shall be in trouble, at some point, when I start losing the arguments.
> 
> There used to be a tradition in Newfoundland for negotiating where the seller would offer a product at a unreasonably low price and the buyer would argue up the price saying the seller's value was greater.
> 
> When the deal was done each party could always see the value in the transaction without the possibility of being taken advantage of.


Sounds like a grand idea, BigDL. Hopefully, Sonal will not have to go on strike to get what she has earned by her hard work. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you these days? Any weather-related problems where you live?


----------



## Sonal

It's very difficult to bluff myself...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's very difficult to bluff myself...


No need to bluff, Sonal. Stand firm behind your union and your union will ensure that you are not exploited by the bosses. Hold out for at least a 40 hour work week .............. with two Sonal Special tea breaks a day. Solidarity forever, Sister Sonal.


----------



## Sonal

Trouble is, management is a real hardass. And cheap.


----------



## Cameo

Good day all!!!

I love these commercials. First one is actually from 2005 but I don't remember it. Course, I was boycotting the tv at that time......

YouTube - Budweiser ? Clydesdales 2005 " The Snowball Fight " (Piano Version Never Aired)

YouTube - Budweiser Horse and Mouse

YouTube - Budweiser commercial-Streaking Sheep

YouTube - Budweiser Horse Love Super Bowl XLIII Commercial

YouTube - Budweiser - Separated at Birth


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Trouble is, management is a real hardass. And cheap.


Easily solved Sonal. Give yourself a 25% raise, the become a hardass and then impose a staff roll back of 18% across the board. Should satisfy both of your sides.


----------



## Cameo

YouTube - Budweiser ? Clydesdales 2010 Fences and Friends

These are wonderful.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MLeh

Sonal said:


> Trouble is, management is a real hardass. And cheap.


I love being self employed, but sometimes the employees are hard to motivate and the boss can be a real b!tch.

As far as payroll goes ... it depends if you are incorporated and what the corporate tax rates are where you live. With the low corporate tax rates here in BC I'm personally better off paying myself a slightly lower wage and then paying dividends from the company (which, as after tax income, are taxed at half the rate regular income is). 

But wages are a 100% write-off from pretax income, so you have to look at the income tax caps for small business and make sure you're not getting into the high tax brackets by not paying enough salary.

However dividends are not considered income for RRSP contribution amounts, and as I'm self employed I need to have as much room as possible for those contributions and the tax write off. 

So ... it becomes a bit of a balancing act between payroll and dividends.

Totally different ballgame if you're self employed but not incorporated though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> YouTube - Budweiser ? Clydesdales 2010 Fences and Friends
> 
> These are wonderful.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Afternoon, Jeanne. I have to admit that I like Budweiser beer and their commercials, especially the ones with the Clydesdales.

So, how is Life treating you today, mon amie.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Trouble is, management is a real hardass. And cheap.


They you go on strike and force the Ford Administration in TO to enact back to work legislation due to you being an "essential employee" ............. which you refuse ............... which then goes to binding arbitration ......... which you win ............. and enjoy not only a 35 hour work week, but three Sonal Special tea breaks a day ............ and nine weeks of paid holidays. 

Solidarity forever, Sister Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Trouble is, management is a real hardass. And cheap.


We are organizing a benefit concert at the Air Canada Centre to pay for your legal expenses, Sonal. Hang in there, and fight the good fight. Break down the walls of injustice.

YouTube - Paul Robeson, "Joe Hill"

YouTube - Peter, Paul & Mary - If I Had A Hammer

YouTube - Peter Paul & Mary - These times they are a-changing

YouTube - Peter Paul & Mary - Blowin in the wind


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone has a nice day  

Not sure on the whole debate, but my wife may soon go on strike and I say oh well life goes on. I told her if she does, I will bring the coffee's and not say a word haha. I would like to yap, but my mouth seems to get me in trouble.

Have a nice evening  

The beat goes on


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone has a nice day
> 
> Not sure on the whole debate, but my wife may soon go on strike and I say oh well life goes on. I told her if she does, I will bring the coffee's and not say a word haha. I would like to yap, but my mouth seems to get me in trouble.
> 
> Have a nice evening
> 
> The beat goes on


We went on strike once for two weeks. It was just after Remembrance Day and we had sleet, hail and wet snow for the two weeks on the picket line. Luckily, another member of our faculty and I were on the same line and we sang union songs to keep warm.


----------



## Clockwork

Yeah where my wife works they went on strike once for a week and that was many moons ago  Patriarchy is no joke. I will just bring coffee or hot chocolate  

I hope everything went as well as could be at the funeral  

I was once going to be a funeral director. I think I will leave that to someone better suited.


----------



## Sonal

Negotiations were interrupted due to actual work needing to get done. Blast that.

Elaine, I am Incorporated, but right now any excess in the company I draw salary from gets loaned out to the company I don't draw salary from... which needs a lot of cash.


----------



## MLeh

Sonal said:


> Negotiations were interrupted due to actual work needing to get done. Blast that.
> 
> Elaine, I am Incorporated, but right now any excess in the company I draw salary from gets loaned out to the company I don't draw salary from... which needs a lot of cash.


We used to have one of those too - eventually the shareholder loan was so big that it became fiscally worthwhile to amalgamate the two separate entities and use the losses of the one to offset the income of the other.


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> We used to have one of those too - eventually the shareholder loan was so big that it became fiscally worthwhile to amalgamate the two separate entities and use the losses of the one to offset the income of the other.


Well, hopefully the losses in the win will be offset by income in the same this year... and if not, well, I can't afford to think about that scenario.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Yeah where my wife works they went on strike once for a week and that was many moons ago  Patriarchy is no joke. I will just bring coffee or hot chocolate
> 
> I hope everything went as well as could be at the funeral
> 
> I was once going to be a funeral director. I think I will leave that to someone better suited.


The mother of a former student brought us some hot soup while we were out at the picket line. It was truly appreciated.

It was a fine service for Dave Dibbon. His wife was a member of the Salvation Army, so the funeral was at the main SA Temple here in St.John's. An interesting service with lots of music and singing. Some members of my faculty kidded me because I sang along to "Amazing Grace" .......... somewhat loudly and off-key .................. but they wanted to know how a good Jewish boy from New York City knew the words. Five years of living in Georgia will help to get anyone knowledgeable about this song.

YouTube - Bristol Easton Salvation Army Band "Amazing Grace"

YouTube - The Royal Scots Dragoon Guards - Amazing Grace 

YouTube - Amazing Grace

YouTube - AMAZING GRACE by Andre Rieu & The European Pipe Band

YouTube - Amazing Grace - with the history of the song

YouTube - Amazing Grace (My Chains are Gone) - Chris Tomlin (with lyrics)


----------



## SINC

And the very best "A Capella" version of Amazing Grace ever recorded in my opinion, just pure and sweet:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And the very best "A Capella" version of Amazing Grace ever recorded in my opinion, just pure and sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Excellent selection, Don. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Good night Marc,

My favorite rendition of Amazing Grace is still the one done by the Blind boys of Alabama (to the Animals melody from "House of the Rising Sun");

Interestingly, I posted it in the Shang nearly a year ago today.:
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-5303.html#post905140


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> And the very best "A Capella" version of Amazing Grace ever recorded in my opinion, just pure and sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Sorry Sinc, I beg, nay, demand to disagree. This version showcases the singer, not the song. I even prefer my singing this song to her singing this song.

Why is it that every time a singer does some kind of ululation, he or she is automatically considered to be a good singer? Having studied Indian Classical music as a formal vocal student I can ululate better than all of these people put together, but that is not necessarily an indicator of a fantastic singer. It is the singer who embodies the song rather than himself, like an actor who embodies the role rather than himself; which is an indicator of a good rendering of a role or a song.

When I watched this video, I found myself listening to the singer rather than feeling the song. And that, is, not, good (trying to do my best Shatner impersonation)

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Well, the whole point was to listen to the singer (so you did well). I do have to say that I have a hard time believing you could do better. So here is a cure. Pour yourself another glass of red and mellow out. That said, send me a video of your version and I will compare it to Leann.


----------



## MLeh

(Tilt: I don't like that version of Amazing Grace either, although I find Amazing Grace itself overexposed and overrated, but my mama taught me that if you can't say something nice, it's usually best not to say anything.  But ... I did learn a new word today "ululation". Although in our house when we hear someone singing like that we usually just say "PICK A NOTE!")


----------



## Clockwork

Very nice amazing grace  I was listening to several versions of oh holy night last night. I just love beautiful music  

I hope everyone has a nice day today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Chris, just waiting on SAP to upload. 

Marc, there is a picture of a doxie on SAP today, along with three other dog shots.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good night Marc,
> 
> My favorite rendition of Amazing Grace is still the one done by the Blind boys of Alabama (to the Animals melody from "House of the Rising Sun");
> 
> Interestingly, I posted it in the Shang nearly a year ago today.:
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-5303.html#post905140


I remember that, Kim. Another excellent choice ......... and fitting it was in The Shang thread. As the old saying goes, "All roads lead to The Shang." Or is that Rome???


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Very nice amazing grace  I was listening to several versions of oh holy night last night. I just love beautiful music
> 
> I hope everyone has a nice day today.


I think we all love beautiful music, Chris. Along with art and literature, ballet/dance and instrumental music, it is part of what makes us appreciate being human. Paix, mon ami.

One day at a time ........


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Chris, just waiting on SAP to upload.
> 
> Marc, there is a picture of a doxie on SAP today, along with three other dog shots.


Thanks for the tip, Don. I shall go get some coffee and go there now. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Clockwork

One day at a time my friend  The Siamese cat is helping me in so many ways


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a buffte-style breakfast for you as it is getting late and I am working on shopping for a fine Sunday brunch tomorrow. So enjoy today with expectations of tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics of doxies, Don. The standard wire near the wooden doxie looks a bit like ours .......... and that little doxie near the apple is so very cute. Can't show my wife or she will want to have another litter of pups ASAP.

Great Christmas card as well, along with that great shot of the two moose walking along the cyclist. That is the sort of moose we have had in our front garden.

"Tonight's the night!" :lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a question for anyone who might know something about the iPad. My wife's family wants to get her dad an iPad for Christmas. He lives in Calgary so there is an Apple Store right there. I don't think that he has wifi in his house and they seem to be under the impression that he can just plug in the iPad to his router and get on Skype (the free one), much like my son does with my MBP when he chats with his friend in Germany.

I have tried to explain to them that he either needs a wireless rounter so that the iPad can connect to the internet, or a 3G account with someone like Telus.

Am I giving them correct info? Can the iPad just connect into a normal router? Is there a plug to attach a headset for the use of Skype?


----------



## MLeh

Marc: You are correct. They will need some sort of WiFi Signal for the iPad to connect to the internet, or if they buy the 3G version, a phone plan which includes data. 

But even if they don't have a wireless router in the house, if they have a Mac in the house they can just create a network on that computer. Turn Airport on, click on 'create a network'. 

(Or, might be time to buy a Time Capsule for backup, with which you can also create a network.) 

They will also need a computer (preferably a Mac  ) with iTunes on it to do the initial setup.

There is an audio jack to connect to for Skype, although of course the current version of the iPad does not include a camera, so it would be audio Skype only. They need to get a headphone which has a built in microphone, such as these.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Elaine, that is what I thought but I wanted to be sure. He is still with AOL and just hooks up his computer to the phone jack. So, no wireless router and no Mac products in the house. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Gang,

Hope all are well today. I have a busy day ahead of me for sure. I'll just grab a coffee, check out SAP and then off into the wild (traffic, shopping malls, post office) I go.........just shoot me now. It would be much less painful.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Gang,
> 
> Hope all are well today. I have a busy day ahead of me for sure. I'll just grab a coffee, check out SAP and then off into the wild (traffic, shopping malls, post office) I go.........just shoot me now. It would be much less painful.


The Mall???????? XX)XX):greedy::-(

Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> The Mall???????? XX)XX):greedy::-(
> 
> Bonne chance, mon amie.


Yeah (sigh). If I'm not back by nightfall, please send the Doxie SAR team (preferably with a Tequila tonic). Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to get our Christmas tree at Churchill Forest ........... which is the parking lot in Churchill Square. They have locally grown and farmed trees there and we like to support local labor and legally grown and cut trees. I use the pine needles as mulch and burn the tree after two years of drying, so it is all utilized.


----------



## Clockwork

Wow listen to this voice. Wow 

YouTube - O Holy Night - Incredible child singer 7 yrs old -

sorry not sure how to embed and don't have time  Enjoy


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yeah (sigh). If I'm not back by nightfall, please send the Doxie SAR team (preferably with a Tequila tonic). Thanks.


They are stationed at the Chinook Centre and Bow Valley Square 24/7.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Wow listen to this voice. Wow
> 
> YouTube - O Holy Night - Incredible child singer 7 yrs old -
> 
> sorry not sure how to embed and don't have time  Enjoy


An amazing voice for whatever the age. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

I must have taken my grinch pills (double dose) this morning. The child has an adequate voice but I wouldn't rate it as 'phenomenal'. (Gifted child singers aren't really all that rare.) She hits the notes alright, (a little too much swooping between them, but that seems to be the 'popular style' nowadays), but needs to learn to enunciate. (Cute only cuts so much with me. Sorry.) 

I wish I had a video of my daughter at age 7 singing 'Castle on a Cloud' at the local music festival all those years ago. All the old ladies in the audience were weeping, and she got top marks from the adjudicator. I thought she was pretty darn good, but maybe I'm just tainted by the obvious bias. 

(It's also a pet peeve of mine when people sing "Oh night DEEEEEE-vine." It's 'di'. Short 'i'. 'ee' is much easier to sing, but it's just WRONG.)

Anyway, never mind me ... just got back from the mall - in and out in 40 minutes, and all my shopping is done. 

I'm going to go eat some chocolate now and perhaps get into the Christmas spirit. (or some sort of spirit ... perhaps some sherry will make me cheery!)


----------



## Clockwork

Grinch pills that's good I like that one. I am sure there are better voices, but I must say I do like that song. One of my favorite songs. On the other hand I just love all music


----------



## MLeh

It really comes down to whatever people enjoy. Different strokes for different folks. But I usually try to say "I really enjoy this (you may also)." rather than "This is _the_ best." It accounts for and acknowledges differences in tastes, which can vary so greatly across the musical sphere.


----------



## Clockwork

I like all music and all genres. But my favorite of all is the 60's and 70's 

LEONARD COHEN
"Anthem"

The birds they sang
at the break of day
Start again
I heard them say
Don't dwell on what
has passed away
or what is yet to be.
Ah the wars they will
be fought again
The holy dove
She will be caught again
bought and sold
and bought again
the dove is never free.

Ring the bells that still can ring
Forget your perfect offering
There is a crack in everything
That's how the light gets in.

We asked for signs
the signs were sent:
the birth betrayed
the marriage spent
Yeah the widowhood
of every government --
signs for all to see.

I can't run no more
with that lawless crowd
while the killers in high places
say their prayers out loud.
But they've summoned, they've summoned up
a thundercloud
and they're going to hear from me.

Ring the bells that still can ring ...

You can add up the parts
but you won't have the sum
You can strike up the march,
there is no drum
Every heart, every heart
to love will come
but like a refugee.

Ring the bells that still can ring
Forget your perfect offering
There is a crack, a crack in everything
That's how the light gets in.

Ring the bells that still can ring
Forget your perfect offering
There is a crack, a crack in everything
That's how the light gets in.
That's how the light gets in.
That's how the light gets in.

I am only going to post in this thread from now on  

I hope everyone has a nice evening.


----------



## macdoodle

There are so many beautiful songs and poems to express a gamut of emotions and feelings... and to each his own when judging what is good or not, what one person finds appalling another will let slide... (they wouldn't have made it in my house, my parents were death on poor grammar, enunciation and pronunciation were paramount!)

But it is not fair to judge what has never been learned, or taught, sadly these requirements of the past don't seem to be part of the teachings of today... 
it is a shame too, because there would be much better singers and speakers if they took
elocution but it is a dying art unless you are in the theatre it seems... 

This is just my opinion, and it is ok if you do not agree.... 

However, since we are sharing songs of the season we like (i think) this is one of my favourites, it is relatively new as seasonal songs go... but definitely a favourite of mine..
I hope you enjoy it.... 
YouTube - The prayer Celine Dion& A Bocelli


----------



## macdoodle

Well folks, here is one hot off the press...(maybe)

This is how the birth of Jesus would be announced with today's technology ...

2010 version!! 





YouTube - THE DIGITAL STORY OF THE NATIVITY


----------



## Clockwork

+10 on the Prayer  

I also love Time to say Goodbye With Sarah Brightman  

Digital Nativity 

Don't like grammar police. I had to relearn how to write at 20 years old in College and University, because I had a brain injury as a child along with many years of self medicating  

I have been misdiagnosed with everything in the book, so I read the book 3 times and still have no clue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. When I taught high school English I used music to help with the teaching of poetry. My students quite liked this approach to reading poetry. As for writing poetry, I had them pick their favorite song, do away with the lyrics and write their own.

I too like music from the 60s, but I like different genres, different singers, different eras as well, so I will tend to go eclectic in my tastes. Tonight, my wife and I have been listening to Yo Yo Ma while we got the tree in the stand and finally standing straight.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, there is so much wonderful music around and all unique and different... it is how you listen weather you 'hear' it or not.. 
I like some operas, so I wear my opera hat, jazz is a different hat, melodic different again.. there is a favourite for me in almost every genre... 

Today I watched the most incredible movie, I have watched it for the last 3 years and love it every time, 
MUSIC OF THE HEART is a true story, and Merle Streep is in it...
Believe you me it is a keeper ... 
I hope you can all see it once in your life...


----------



## Clockwork

I have been listening to Dmitri Shostakovich. What an amazing man during such hard times in communist Russia  

I think you have to be eclectic when it comes to music or your missing out  In fact I think everyone should inspire to be Renaissance men or woman in everything  

I am so glad I quit smoking. Now I just need to find out why I keep going back to it and medicating what ever is going wrong in my head. Dr's apt in the new year may clear up some things 

I will have to check out that movie one of these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes, there is so much wonderful music around and all unique and different... it is how you listen weather you 'hear' it or not..
> I like some operas, so I wear my opera hat, jazz is a different hat, melodic different again.. there is a favourite for me in almost every genre...
> 
> Today I watched the most incredible movie, I have watched it for the last 3 years and love it every time,
> MUSIC OF THE HEART is a true story, and Merle Streep is in it...
> Believe you me it is a keeper ...
> I hope you can all see it once in your life...


That was a great movie, Leslie, and the fact that it was based on a true story makes it even more moving. I substituted in East Harlem for about 3 weeks back in 1972 .......... the toughest teaching experiences of my 40 years of teaching. 

Still, from what I have heard, Opus 118 Harlem School of Music is still providing quality music instruction and teacher development in an environment that nurtures excellence and creativity in children that most people would give up on these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I have been listening to Dmitri Shostakovich. What an amazing man during such hard times in communist Russia
> 
> I think you have to be eclectic when it comes to music or your missing out  In fact I think everyone should inspire to be Renaissance men or woman in everything
> 
> I am so glad I quit smoking. Now I just need to find out why I keep going back to it and medicating what ever is going wrong in my head. Dr's apt in the new year may clear up some things
> 
> I will have to check out that movie one of these days.


I love the brass and the drums in Symphony No. 5 by Shostakovich. The ending is as inspiring as Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture. A grand selection, Chris.

We too are glad that you quit smoking ........... and that you decided to join our Shang family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> That was a great movie, Leslie, and the fact that it was based on a true story makes it even more moving. I substituted in East Harlem for about 3 weeks back in 1972 .......... the toughest teaching experiences of my 40 years of teaching.
> 
> Still, from what I have heard, Opus 118 Harlem School of Music is still providing quality music instruction and teacher development in an environment that nurtures excellence and creativity in children that most people would give up on these days.


Yes Marc, the program is still going on and includes a lot of other schools, it amazes me how choked up I get every time I watch it... it isn't a sad movie, but it is the 'giving' to these students by some very famous people that touches my heart every time, (doesn't matter that I know the ending) 
It is an all time favourite for me.... everyone should know it like they know Dickens Christmas Carol or It's a Wonderful Life, I think it is that special.... 

I have to let you know my 'shy' boy is coming along beautifully and is not as timid as he was when he came , but still a way to go... I call him Oliver.... he is a cream and white( very light cream,) so I dress him in a red jacket so I can find him in the snow!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes Marc, the program is still going on and includes a lot of other schools, it amazes me how choked up I get every time I watch it... it isn't a sad movie, but it is the 'giving' to these students by some very famous people that touches my heart every time, (doesn't matter that I know the ending)
> It is an all time favourite for me.... everyone should know it like they know Dickens Christmas Carol or It's a Wonderful Life, I think it is that special....
> 
> I have to let you know my 'shy' boy is coming along beautifully and is not as timid as he was when he came , but still a way to go... I call him Oliver.... he is a cream and white( very light cream,) so I dress him in a red jacket so I can find him in the snow!! :lmao:


".... everyone should know it like they know Dickens Christmas Carol or It's a Wonderful Life, I think it is that special.... " I agree, Leslie. It is also a triumph of the spirit of this one woman who is abandoned by her husband and the difficulties she overcame in her own life to help create this program. That too is a plus for the movie.

Good for Oliver. Pics please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting close to midnight, so it is time to call it a night. Sunday Brunch tomorrow with all of your favorites. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you happier, healthier, wiser and more prosperous. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's hoping that the likes of Caman, and Warren, and Garett, et al, rejoin us soon. We shall see.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning. I hope everyone has a nice day  

If you ever get the chance listen to Gregorio Alleegri - Miserere (Psalm 51) 

I have been listening to this song for many years and it is one of the most bizarre songs I have ever heard, but very beautiful 

I did not understand why I was listening to it over and over and over but I do now


----------



## SINC

Good morning Chris. I fell asleep on the couch around 9:00 and am now wide awake, so am uploading today's SAP right now. Then I will finish up tomorrow's issue and head back to bed in an hour or so. Have a good day yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up and about on a foggy morning, but getting our Sunday Brunch ready for you ......... complete with the Brunch in Bed option. Enjoy.


----------



## Clockwork

Morning Don  Very Nice read.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning Marc


----------



## MLeh

MLeh said:


> This is what we're learning for Easter:
> 
> YouTube - Tallis Scholars - Allegri: Miserere


You may have missed this earlier post, Chris. This is a very good version.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Chris, Elaine and all. How is everyone today? Cold here at -2 but not as bad as in prior days. Light snow. We're getting ready for the excursion to LaSalle this week, hope it is quicker than the last time - 12 hours is a bit much.

Anyone heard from Caman laterly? I haven't noticed him here in a while.

Hope everyone has a great week. Take care.


----------



## macdoodle

Good Morning All,
It is a chilly -19 this morning... hopefully it will warm up later... -15 is the high so warm is not going to happen... 

Wishing you all a good day and hope we hear from Caman soon... he does have a lot to deal with these days... I hope he is alright... 

Off to finish some work I began yesterday... first a look at SAP!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Christ, Rp, Elaine and Leslie. How is everyone today?

I did get a PM from Caman, but I am not sure if I am at liberty to share the info. Thus, let's just hope that he rejoins us soon.

+5.5C here and still foggy.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> We're getting ready for the excursion to LaSalle this week, hope it is quicker than the last time - 12 hours is a bit much..


If it's none of my business, that's OK, but why so many trips to LaSalle? Didn't you just go there last week? And I assume you will spend Christmas at home in Bowmanville, so is it just a down and back run again, (or will you spend Christmas in LaSalle)?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Chris, Elaine and all. How is everyone today? Cold here at -2 but not as bad as in prior days. Light snow. We're getting ready for the excursion to LaSalle this week, hope it is quicker than the last time - 12 hours is a bit much.
> 
> Anyone heard from Caman laterly? I haven't noticed him here in a while.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week. Take care.


Drive carefully, Rp. Hopefully, the roads are clear and you will not run into any lake effect snow. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I did get a PM from Caman, but I am not sure if I am at liberty to share the info. Thus, let's just hope that he rejoins us soon.


I fear that his situation further deteriorated and he is moving back to Sweden, thus the silence.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I fear that his situation further deteriorated and he is moving back to Sweden, thus the silence.


Would you believe that it is more complicated than that, Don???  Thus, this is why I think it best to let Caman tell us what is taking place now. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> If it's none of my business, that's OK, but why so many trips to LaSalle? Didn't you just go there last week? And I assume you will spend Christmas at home in Bowmanville, so is it just a down and back run again, (or will you spend Christmas in LaSalle)?


Hi Don, no problem here. We intend to move to that area and are looking for a home. We haven't really spent a winter there, so we want to spend as much time as possible there to understand the weather and such.

However, we still have appointments and such here, so that interrupts the long term stays there. Also, we don't like to leave the house unattended for too long, unlike a condo a home is obvious when empty. And you can only rely on your neighbours for so long.

We are hoping to have Christmas there in LaSalle. My kids are distributed over the province and my wife and I are planning a quiet Christmas in LaSalle and check out homes after the holidays. We like the LaSalle area and also are interested in Amherstburg. So we shall see. I would like to have the home decision made by June.


----------



## macdoodle

Well folks, there is cold and there is cold!! here is a clip, from 2008 where the waves froze as they hit the shore...... in Newfoundland!! Now THAT is cold!! brrrrr.... 

http://www.sott.net/articles/show/219547-Canada-Newfoundland-Frozen-Waves


And since you asked Marc, here is the shy boy... Oliver


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Would you believe that it is more complicated than that, Don???  Thus, this is why I think it best to let Caman tell us what is taking place now. We shall see.


Uh oh, that's not good.

Meantime, it can quit snowing any time now. Her's a look at our back courtyard:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Cute pic of Oliver Leslie! 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon - We have a bunch of the light fluffy stuff here. It never stops snowing for long. 

Marc - Thanks for breakfast! I'm off to yoga practice soon, so I'll need the energy.


----------



## Clockwork

That is the song I listen to thanks  Sorry I am in and out of trance mode haha. 

I am like an elevator


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Would you believe that it is more complicated than that, Don???  Thus, this is why I think it best to let Caman tell us what is taking place now. We shall see.


 this is not encouraging news Marc... I will send him prayers for his safety and his 'sanity' I think this is a bad bad scenario.... (gut feeling) XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well folks, there is cold and there is cold!! here is a clip, from 2008 where the waves froze as they hit the shore...... in Newfoundland!! Now THAT is cold!! brrrrr....
> 
> http://www.sott.net/articles/show/219547-Canada-Newfoundland-Frozen-Waves
> 
> 
> And since you asked Marc, here is the shy boy... Oliver


Really cute dog, Leslie. 

I have seen that clip before. It is caused by the slob ice, which is frozen slush on the top of the water just off of the shoreline being forced onshore by the waves and tides. The real problem is pack ice that goes way out into the Atlantic Ocean and even freezes in the ice breakers.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Really cute dog, Leslie.
> 
> I have seen that clip before. It is caused by the slob ice, which is frozen slush on the top of the water just off of the shoreline being forced onshore by the waves and tides. The real problem is pack ice that goes way out into the Atlantic Ocean and even freezes in the ice breakers.


Yes, many many years ago when I was working for a florist we hired a girl from Newfoundland, she was on her way to the mainland when the breaker got trapped in the ice, they air lifted food to them and fuel I imagine, they were there for 4 days before they could break loose, Gracie got to us almost too late for the Christmas rush!! 

Amazing how those waves 'appear' to freeze right away... I have never seen that but then my Atlantic was rather sheltered as we were living around Peggys Cove and it is just too 'on the move' around there to collect much of anything, also it may be warmer as it is sheltered more than in your part of the world... 
Sure is interesting though...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh oh, that's not good.
> 
> Meantime, it can quit snowing any time now. Her's a look at our back courtyard:


Wow!! That has to be at least a foot of snow on the ground. That is what we would normally have on the ground at this time of year ............ but not this year. Still, you shall have a white Christmas. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> this is not encouraging news Marc... I will send him prayers for his safety and his 'sanity' I think this is a bad bad scenario.... (gut feeling) XX)


We shall see, Leslie. I asked Caman to stay in touch with me via PM or email if he was on the road in transit to somewhere. Let us all hope for the best for our friend.


----------



## Clockwork

I am not sure on the whole story with Caman. I wish him/ her and their family all the best this holiday season  

In Brampton we hardly have any snow. I''m dreaming of a white Christmas for my son who is 4 and loves snow" 

I was up in Barrie the other day and it was just beautiful 

Take care my friends.


----------



## Rps

Well looks like Christmas at home. My daughter just got 3 e-mails from her profs outlining papers that they have to do and since the subject matter can only be done in a research library she has to stay and can only get off on the 25th and 26th. That's a suck-it-up moment in grad school but what really p*sses me off is that many of the profs signed the e-mail "I'll be enjoying my holidays hope you enjoy your work" or to that effect. That is cruel as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SINC

Well Rp, the best laid plans of man and . . . you know the rest.

Marc, that snow on the picnic table of that picture I posted is 14 inches deep. I just had to go out to the garage with the garbage and took my trusty wooden yardstick along because I was curious as to how much snow we have received. Visitors look in wonder at my yardstick when I pull it out. It either brings back memories or the younger people ask, "What the heck is that?"


----------



## Rps

That looks like a straight drop Don! Isn't that unusual for this time of year?


----------



## Rps

Clockwork said:


> I am not sure on the whole story with Caman. I wish him/ her and their family all the best this holiday season
> 
> In Brampton we hardly have any snow. I''m dreaming of a white Christmas for my son who is 4 and loves snow"
> 
> I was up in Barrie the other day and it was just beautiful
> 
> Take care my friends.


Chris if you lived in London right now you might have a different opinion. My son is currently around Barrie and the snow is just wild there, but in London, and i was there last week, is almost 5 ft drop. You literally have no where to put the stuff......... not sure you would think that is beautiful. Just as an aside, and with out giving out specific information, where about in Brampton do you live??????


----------



## Clockwork

I remember a guy I worked with once said everything is relative. He said for example, if it was 10 degrees in January, we would love it, but not so much in the summer if it was 10 degrees haha. He was a great soul and I miss working with him. I love listening to wise people. It is true on perspective though. 

Cheers have a nice one gang. 

I live near the city centre and have lived here all my life  My has it grown. It was a small town 34 years ago and I miss it. 

One day at a time


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> That looks like a straight drop Don! Isn't that unusual for this time of year?


Yes Rp, we are experiencing the heaviest snowfall in a December in over 30 years and the coldest temps as well. AGW my a$$.


----------



## Rps

Yes Don, but Global Warming doesn't mean no snow, it works the opposite.... I know only a scientist could screw up the concept of warming................. I think this is an El Nina year isn't it? That's the cause more than GW I think.

I'm sorry to hear of Caman's troubles. I hope things go well for him and his family. Hopefully the counsel he can receive from the Shang members will be of help. In this day and age it is nice to know there is somewhere you can go and actually get sincere opinion on your personal problems and issues. This is the strength of the Shang, no one is a sniper......


----------



## Clockwork

Sorry if I offended anyone. I am not well. Best of luck to all 

I don't even realize what I am doing and then people want to **** on me all the time so I am sorry. I will continue to keep my stick on the ice at all costs.


----------



## Rps

Not sure what you mean here Chris. I've read your posts and each and everyone is in extremely good taste. You are certainly a welcome contributor here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well looks like Christmas at home. My daughter just got 3 e-mails from her profs outlining papers that they have to do and since the subject matter can only be done in a research library she has to stay and can only get off on the 25th and 26th. That's a suck-it-up moment in grad school but what really p*sses me off is that many of the profs signed the e-mail "I'll be enjoying my holidays hope you enjoy your work" or to that effect. That is cruel as far as I'm concerned.


Wow, that is really a low blow. I allowed some of my students and "Incomplete" grade so that they could either get well, care for sick children or parents, etc. No way would I force a student into that situation, Rp. Bug humbar to those profs. tptptptptptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Rp, the best laid plans of man and . . . you know the rest.
> 
> Marc, that snow on the picnic table of that picture I posted is 14 inches deep. I just had to go out to the garage with the garbage and took my trusty wooden yardstick along because I was curious as to how much snow we have received. Visitors look in wonder at my yardstick when I pull it out. It either brings back memories or the younger people ask, "What the heck is that?"


On average, by this day, we would have 50cm of snow on the ground. It would not be as neat as that snow, since it would be wetter and windblown. Still, it's a nice pic .......... so long as it is NOT in St.John's.


----------



## MLeh

Here's a video from a local highschool: the teachers performing for the students.

YouTube - WGSS Teacher Skit Flash Mob - Don't Stop Believin' - Christmas Skit 2010


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> Here's a video from a local highschool: the teachers performing for the students.
> 
> YouTube - WGSS Teacher Skit Flash Mob - Don't Stop Believin' - Christmas Skit 2010


Hah! That's great Elaine, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Hope you folks have heard that on tuesday will be the first complete lunar eclipse in the winter solstice ... 
I heard about it on the radio this evening, and here is a site I found, the last one occurred 375 or so years ago... 

Quite interesting if anyone has a telescope, but can also be seen with the naked eye... I heard (radio) that it will be televised, but did not catch a channel or time... XX)

here is the info...
Lunar Eclipse this December 2010 | City State Times


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Hope you folks have heard that on tuesday will be the first complete lunar eclipse in the winter solstice ...
> I heard about it on the radio this evening, and here is a site I found, the last one occurred 375 or so years ago...
> 
> Quite interesting if anyone has a telescope, but can also be seen with the naked eye... I heard (radio) that it will be televised, but did not catch a channel or time... XX)
> 
> here is the info...
> Lunar Eclipse this December 2010 | City State Times


Leslie, I think most folks know since not only did I post a thread here on ehMac:

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/91968-solstice-lunar-eclipse-set-december-21st.html

I also ran it as a news item on SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine hot breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hope you folks have heard that on tuesday will be the first complete lunar eclipse in the winter solstice ...
> I heard about it on the radio this evening, and here is a site I found, the last one occurred 375 or so years ago...
> 
> Quite interesting if anyone has a telescope, but can also be seen with the naked eye... I heard (radio) that it will be televised, but did not catch a channel or time... XX)
> 
> here is the info...
> Lunar Eclipse this December 2010 | City State Times


Thanks for the reminder, Leslie .......... but there will be no clear skies here in St. John's until next week ........... maybe. Paix, mon amie.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Clockwork

Morning Marc  Thanks for the advice. I shall put the cotton in my mouth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Morning Marc  Thanks for the advice. I shall put the cotton in my mouth.


Morning, Chris. We don't serve cotton at breakfast at The Cafe Chez Marc. Why not try some of our fine scrambled eggs, or some homemade waffles? Paix, mon ami.

One day at a time.


----------



## Clockwork

Cheers my friend


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Cheers my friend


Same to you, my friend.

One day at a time ................ :clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, don, Leslie, Kim, Chris and all other readers. Not too cold here today, but it is quite grey.

Finishing up shopping for the Xmas meal and hopefully the weather will be kind. Starting to put the finishing touches on my pre-pre lit review. 

Marc, talk about Karma, I had just finished reading an essay by bell hooks on the dominance in the classroom and how some profs exhibit an antiliberatory practice in their classrooms when my daughter got her e-mails yesterday .... 

Leslie, my wife was wondering what type of dog Oliver is, is he a Labradoodle?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Leslie .......... but there will be no clear skies here in St. John's until next week ........... maybe. Paix, mon amie.
> 
> 
> St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


Well it well be on TV if the weather in inclement ... not that it is as good as watching it live, I will be out to see if I can see anything, I don't have a telescope, but I do have binoculars, I don't know if that will help at all.... might be cloudy here too... 




Clockwork;10429
41 said:


> Morning Marc  Thanks for the advice. I shall put the cotton in my mouth.


Am I missing something here? Why would you want to put cotton in your mouth?? 


Thanks Don for the excerpt on the eclipse ... are you still under cloudy skies??


----------



## SINC

Morning all, yes Leslie we are still under cloud cover although that is expected to clear by this afternoon. There is hope. BTW those binoculars of yours are just the thing to watch the eclipse. I have two telescopes and two pair of binoculars, so if I don't fall asleep, I will get a good look if the clouds co-operate.


----------



## Clockwork

A wise friend once said to me that sometimes you need to listen and sometimes you need to speak 

I need to listen to learn and learn to listen  

I have had some very wise teachers in my short life 

At this moment I need to listen more than speak. 

Have a nice day my friends


----------



## macdoodle

Clockwork said:


> A wise friend once said to me that sometimes you need to listen and sometimes you need to speak
> 
> I need to listen to learn and learn to listen
> 
> I have had some very wise teachers in my short life
> 
> At this moment I need to listen more than speak.
> 
> Have a nice day my friends


This is true, for sure, it is a lesson for all... but I did not think you had spoken out of turn.... 
Just my thoughts..
Have a great day Chris...


----------



## Clockwork

some people know what they are doing and choose to be ignorant  They will just continue to be angry


----------



## Clockwork

My new Siamese cat is great he is teaching me a great deal about being simple  This is a great thread for all


----------



## Clockwork

YouTube - Cat Stevens - Peace Train (live)

great song  

We need peace more than ever


----------



## Clockwork

I have had a hard time with my addictions and coming to terms with my illness. I am becoming free is all 

mean people suck


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Beautiful day here thus far (what's a little rain among friends?). Hope it clears up for the lunar eclipse though.

I'm confused ... is it tonight (ie the morning of the 21st?) or tomorrow night?


----------



## SINC

Perhaps this info from my website will help Elaine. It is tonight for you:

The eclipse begins on Tuesday morning, Dec. 21st, at 1:33 am EST (Monday, Dec. 20th, at 11:33 pm MST - 10:33 PST). At that time, Earth's shadow will appear as a dark-red bite at the edge of the lunar disk. It takes about an hour for the "bite" to expand and swallow the entire Moon. Totality commences at 02:41 am EST (11:41 pm PST) and lasts for 72 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon everyone. An amazing +7C with sunshine. Have not seen that in nearly two weeks. People are walking around with smiles on their faces. I had all of our windows open to let some fresh air into the house. What a grand experience. 

I shall set my alarm for 4AM to see if there is a clearing still for the moon to be visible. If not, I shall go back to bed. If so, I shall be out there watching Nature's free show. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon everyone. An amazing +7C with sunshine. Have not seen that in nearly two weeks. People are walking around with smiles on their faces. I had all of our windows open to let some fresh air into the house. What a grand experience.
> 
> I shall set my alarm for 4AM to see if there is a clearing still for the moon to be visible. If not, I shall go back to bed. If so, I shall be out there watching Nature's free show. We shall see.


Sounds like a plan Marc... Good Luck! I hear there is snow / rain headed your way for later and tomorrow... maybe it won't make it!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon everyone. An amazing +7C with sunshine. Have not seen that in nearly two weeks. People are walking around with smiles on their faces. I had all of our windows open to let some fresh air into the house. What a grand experience.
> 
> I shall set my alarm for 4AM to see if there is a clearing still for the moon to be visible. If not, I shall go back to bed. If so, I shall be out there watching Nature's free show. We shall see.


You don't want to watch it start????


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sounds like a plan Marc... Good Luck! I hear there is snow / rain headed your way for later and tomorrow... maybe it won't make it!


We shall see, Leslie. Hopefully, we will get a break in the cloud cover. Still, so long as there is no snow in the immediate future, I am happy.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

So, are you are ready for Christmas?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> You don't want to watch it start????


In my days, I have watched two other total lunar eclipses from start to finish. Maybe I shall get up a half hour earlier, but for us here in NL, 4AM is when the fun really starts. Still, it all depends upon the weather. We had very clear skies for the meteor shower, but one never can tell with our weather. We shall see (no pun intended).


----------



## SINC

Marc, you had best set that alarm for 3:00 a.m. if you want to see it. I think that is what translates for a start time here of 11:33 p.m. MST.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, you had best set that alarm for 3:00 a.m. if you want to see it. I think that is what translates for a start time here of 11:33 p.m. MST.


11:33PM MST is 3:03PM NST. So, I might see if all is clear at 3AM and then reset the alarm for 4AM just in case there is a break should it be cloudy at 3AM. All in all, an early morning is in store for me, but the doxies get up at between 6AM and 7AM, so I am used to the early mornings. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Clockwork

I think I will just sleep if possible  I am tired of getting up early, but it may be worth it  If I am up bonus. Still very cloudy in Brampton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog rolling in at nearly 6PM and the fog horns are sounding quite loud, which means it is thick fog over St.John's. We shall see ........... hopefully. (pun intended)


----------



## Rps

Evening all: Today's lesson in political implications:

From the Toronto Star:

A Peterborough hockey coach who was suspended for the season after pulling his team from a game to protest a racial slur has been reinstated.

Can anyone tell me how a coach who was simply protecting his player get suspended by the OMHA, what was the executive thinking. Friday they upheld the suspension until April 2011 [ or simply suspension for the season ] today it was rescinded. Wouldn't have anything to do with major sponsors pulling funding would it.......

And some of us thought "W" was dumb.......


----------



## KC4

Good evening Shang,

I hope to catch a glimpse of the lunar eclipse tonight... seems like it starts about 10:30 our time if I understand correctly...

Can't believe it is already the 20th of December....


----------



## Rps

10:30 your time Kim, let's see out time that's zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Maybe I'll wait for the movie.


----------



## SINC

Oh wow! if this clear sky holds, this will be awesome. Check out the moon right now, albeit in a slight fog:


----------



## Clockwork

Nice picks Don  Too cloudy to see the moon, but not cloudy enough to see the Toronto Mormon temple lol


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +5C so it is still touch and go here in St.John's with the eclipse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Setting my alarm for 3:15AM. We shall see if the eclipse is visible here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

It is as clear as a bell down here. I am hoping to see something and maybe taks some pics, my good camera isn't working at all , and the second one I got was stolen from my car... so all I have is the very least expensive one, but it might pull through!!
Great pics there Don, hope it gets better for you or at least stays the same!


----------



## Clockwork

I need to wait till 1pm but I doubt I will be awake by then  

Insomnia sucks  I hope they find the right medications to cure the insomnia 

Good night my friends


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. It's a bit early to put the coffee on yet. Stayed up to watch the eclipse and thought I might as well do some work. Wound up finishing SAP for today and tomorrow and was also able to bank items for the future. A very productive night, but I am bushed now, so time to hit the hay.

Whatever you do, don't miss, "A Love Story" this morning. I just about came undone when I first read it.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning folks  I hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Chris and Don. I shall make the coffee, tea and a hot breakfast for all. I am bushed but it was worth getting up at 3:15AM to watch the eclipse, albeit it through some cloud cover here in St.John's.


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks my friend 

I hope you have a nice day 

Two days of sleep in a row. I need to take something to sleep, but it is better than insanity haha.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Thanks my friend
> 
> I hope you have a nice day
> 
> Two days of sleep in a row. I need to take something to sleep, but it is better than insanity haha.


I take Melatonin, which can be gotten at Shoppers Drug Mart without a prescription, when I can't get to sleep. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Thanks for coffee Marc - I need it - I was up late watching the lunar eclipse. Cool! (Literally - we just about froze)

Off to check out SAP soon Don. 

Chris - sleep is healing. Too bad it won't always come on schedule. Good luck with it.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Chilly around here today. How's the snow in T.O. Sonal, was too bad the last week when I was picking up my daughter. I have to head down this week......traffic is a nightmare there lately. I know there is a thread on this, but do you actually think Mayor Ford's idea of more subways is the way to go........ I think the cost is prohibitive.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Morning all: Chilly around here today. How's the snow in T.O. Sonal, was too bad the last week when I was picking up my daughter. I have to head down this week......traffic is a nightmare there lately. I know there is a thread on this, but do you actually think Mayor Ford's idea of more subways is the way to go........ I think the cost is prohibitive.


Sunny and clear in Toronto today, and we haven't had more than a bit of light snow lately. Any traffic you run across is probably going to be just standard Toronto traffic. 

I have mixed feelings on Mayor Ford's idea of more subways. Over the long-term, subways are more cost-effective--they have an effective lifespan of about 90 years. If we'd been building subways all along, Toronto would be in great shape.

But they are expensive to build, and if the Sheppard subway is any indication (took something like 14 years to get 5.5 kms of subway) I seriously doubt that Mayor Ford is going to be able to actually get a new subway completely, approved and started--let alone funded--in his 4 year term. Moreover, his actual plan is kind of a short stub... Miller's Transit City plan was at least reasonably comprehensive, ready to go, and it wasn't a bad plan overall.... a lot the light-rail was supposed to go underground where the streets are particularly congested.

Personally, I think this is a stall. He can basically play to his suburban powerbase by saying that they won't have to put up with light-rail construction interfering with drivers, and shut up his urban doubters by saying that he is, in fact, doing something about transit. And he saves money by not actually doing anything significant.

I have Christmas eve dinner with my brother and a friend of mine, both of whom are transit-geeks... I'm curious about what their opinion of all of this is.


----------



## SINC

Well, well SAP has gone viral with the "Love Story" joke this morning. Over 38,000 hits so far today alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Strong winds and rain here today ........... with much more to come tonight.

I have to admit that I like subways. I was almost born on a New York City subway way back when. Still, I used them all the time I was in NYC, and have used subways in other cities. I especially like the system in Montreal. Very civilized.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning ALL.

Yes the Love Story was a hoot!! :clap: 

Chris what Kim says is so, your body heals when it sleeps, doesn't matter if you have to take a sleep aid, if you can make it to sleep (approx) the same time every night, the routine will be set and the body / mind will look forward to sleep at the same time ecverty night... there is also the sleep meditation that you do once you are in bed, it is quite amazing and you are often asleep before it is finished... if you are not, just start again... 

The eclipse was pretty, and it was a cold clear winter sky, so I popped in and out to keep an eye on it, my camera was not powerful enough to take photos, but it was quite pretty even if the moon was the farthest it gets from the earth last night... 

Have a great day doing whatever you need to get done... and Marc, breakfast was perfect as usual, loved the coffee this AM, usually have tea, but it felt like a coffee morning.... so I had 2 cups... merci beaucoup...


----------



## Dr.G.

"Have a great day doing whatever you need to get done... and Marc, breakfast was perfect as usual, loved the coffee this AM, usually have tea, but it felt like a coffee morning.... so I had 2 cups... merci beaucoup... " No problem, Leslie. I have to have a couple of cups of coffee in the morning to get going when I am teaching. Non-teaching times will see me drinking some tea instead.


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks for the support. I have an apt with the Dr. January 4th. He is trying to get me to manage my own withdrawal, because I have a lot of personal and professional experience in the field of addiction 

"I will survive"

A wise friend said to me a long time ago, keep it simple and stop smoking those funny cigarettes. I was 19 years old at the time. I wish I had of listened but oh well I am only 34 with a tremendous amount of experience. My friends are dying but it is time to help myself 

I am completely done this time just for today 

I don't ever want to forget the pain regardless of how bad it gets. I am just sorry my family need to needlessly go through this with me again. 

This is going to be the best Christmas ever I keep telling my son 

Peace my friends 

If you ever get the chance listen to "Most of the Time" Bob Dylan 

I love it and Bob is one of my favorite singers 

I wish the job market was better because it is very hard to find part time work in my field during the holiday season.


----------



## Cameo

Good day all. I am north for a couple of days, yaaay - I love it up here. My Grandpa took a turn for the worst, but he actually seems better. Lots of snow and very pretty.Couldn't sleep last night, clear and I could have watched the eclipse, but no motivation to go outside in the cold - besides, my aunts dog would have woken everyone up if she heard the door.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good day all. I am north for a couple of days, yaaay - I love it up here. My Grandpa took a turn for the worst, but he actually seems better. Lots of snow and very pretty.Couldn't sleep last night, clear and I could have watched the eclipse, but no motivation to go outside in the cold - besides, my aunts dog would have woken everyone up if she heard the door.


Afternoon, Jeanne. Sorry to hear about your grandfather. Still, it will be a nice change of pace and scenery for you. Hope all goes well for you and your family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"This is going to be the best Christmas ever I keep telling my son." Good attitude, Chris. Yes, this is the start of the new and improved Chris, one without smoking.

I met Bob Dylan in Woodstock once. I was 18 at the time and was helping a professor, who built a cabinet for him, deliver it to his Woodstock home. I just stared at him for the hour or so we were there. He never played the guitar, but did play the piano a bit.


----------



## Clockwork

very nice Marc. I don't care if Bob Dylan sang in a clown suit he was great  Folk, country, rock or blues, the man is a legend. I am not sure why I am so fanatical with the 60's and 70's but I think the music speaks in volumes  Music of today one thumb down imho. 

Hey Marc I am sorry if I ever come across abrupt. I think I will go see some of my friends on Wednesday night  

I wish I never picked up cigarettes or the other junk but such is life  Could be up to 45 day withdrawal my goodness. 

I just hope and pray my son never starts, but kids will be kids and in the end you can always take the red or green door  

This year will be the first year in many that I will go to my wife's family get together. I got pissed off with them a few years ago and stopped going. I need to get my anger in check before it kills me. The crazy part is, I have taught anger management for years and no little about my own anger. 

Dr. Jung hit the nail on the head  He is a good guy  

Cheers my friend


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> very nice Marc. I don't care if Bob Dylan sang in a clown suit he was great  Folk, country, rock or blues, the man is a legend. I am not sure why I am so fanatical with the 60's and 70's but I think the music speaks in volumes  Music of today one thumb down imho.
> 
> Hey Marc I am sorry if I ever come across abrupt. I think I will go see some of my friends on Wednesday night
> 
> I wish I never picked up cigarettes or the other junk but such is life  Could be up to 45 day withdrawal my goodness.
> 
> I just hope and pray my son never starts, but kids will be kids and in the end you can always take the red or green door
> 
> This year will be the first year in many that I will go to my wife's family get together. I got pissed off with them a few years ago and stopped going. I need to get my anger in check before it kills me. The crazy part is, I have taught anger management for years and no little about my own anger.
> 
> Dr. Jung hit the nail on the head  He is a good guy
> 
> Cheers my friend


A grand idea, Chris. Making amends with your wife's family is a good move/step. 

You have not come across abrupt with me, so no need to apologize. 

All Dylan ever said to me directly was "Kid, you're going to have to stop staring at me." 

Paix, mon ami. One day at a time.


----------



## Clockwork

haha @ Dylan 

I am not surprised Joni called him a fraud. He was a little Woody Guthrie prototype haha. I may write poerty and novels one day but I don't envy being famous. I just want a quiet life with my family and friends  

I would rather make a little money, be happy and as long as it is with my wife and son, I will be happier than a pig in dung 

God needed to teach me to be like a child again, so I figured it was time to listen


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> haha @ Dylan
> 
> I am not surprised Joni called him a fraud. He was a little Woody Guthrie prototype haha. I may write poerty and novels one day but I don't envy being famous. I just want a quiet life with my family and friends
> 
> I would rather make a little money, be happy and as long as it is with my wife and son, I will be happier than a pig in dung
> 
> God needed to teach me to be like a child again, so I figured it was time to listen


I truly like Woodie Guthrie. Ever read "Bound for Glory"?


"God needed to teach me to be like a child again, so I figured it was time to listen." A fine lesson to learn.


----------



## Clockwork

Same here Woody is awesome  He was one of Bob's many influences and truly an American great. I should read that book at some point but I have a long list of thing's to read 

I love reading and I love learning, but I would rather be simple than complex 

I wish America was what it was supposed to become and Woody is rolling in his grave 

Like Leonard Cohen said, America is the best of the worst or something like that haha 

Your a nice guy Marc cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Same here Woody is awesome  He was one of Bob's many influences and truly an American great. I should read that book at some point but I have a long list of thing's to read
> 
> I love reading and I love learning, but I would rather be simple than complex
> 
> I wish America was what it was supposed to become and Woody is rolling in his grave
> 
> Like Leonard Cohen said, America is the best of the worst or something like that haha
> 
> Your a nice guy Marc cheers


Reading can also be simple ......... depending upon the author and genre.

"Your a nice guy Marc cheers". Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Clockwork

Hey Marc

One of these days do you think we can chat in a chatroom? I first got involved with my friends many years ago when I was about 19. I have hung out with many wise people over the years and they were truly a blessing in disguise. I have struggled with various issues over the years and some of them have to do with some of my old friends  

I would like to be able to chat with you one day, if you are open to that? We seem to have a lot in common  If you are not able to or do not want to, that is completely fine and we can just chat in the shang 

I contacted an old friend of mine tonight and we will be meeting up tomorrow, so either way I should be in good hands. 

Cheers my friend


----------



## Dr.G.

Chris, I have not used the chat room here in ehMacLand. To be honest, I am not sure exactly how to start in a chat here. Any hints?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck "up north". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## eMacMan

Dropped off a cheque at the local foodbank today. 

Been a rough year for them. Town ran them out of their digs in the old hospital. Several recently unemployed council members were hoping to sell the property to a developer buddy at way below market value. New space was triple the rent and not at all suitable. Things are looking up Permits are now in place for a new building with a better location and design that will fill their needs.

Amazing how the community has pulled together here. More people needing them yet they were able to get it done.:clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Chris, I have not used the chat room here in ehMacLand. To be honest, I am not sure exactly how to start in a chat here. Any hints?


Simple method: Go to SAP Live Chat. Register your ehMac name. Wait for other party to do same. One party click on other's name and select "private chat". Second party accept private chat. Then chat all you want in private. No records kept of private chats. You're on your own.


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks Don

Have a good night my friends


----------



## SINC

Morning all, awoke early and got right to work. Today on SAP check out the amazing 360° video and read the technology behind it. Your smile this morning is dedicated to the fairer sex entitled, "A Wise Decision Indeed". Gotta run, lots to do, enjoy your day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Dropped off a cheque at the local foodbank today.
> 
> Been a rough year for them. Town ran them out of their digs in the old hospital. Several recently unemployed council members were hoping to sell the property to a developer buddy at way below market value. New space was triple the rent and not at all suitable. Things are looking up Permits are now in place for a new building with a better location and design that will fill their needs.
> 
> Amazing how the community has pulled together here. More people needing them yet they were able to get it done.:clap:



Good for you, Bob. This is how I feel Christmas gifts might be shared. We donate to local, national and international organizations that provide help to people directly. My local gift is for the St.John's Food Sharing Association and the School Lunch Program. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Simple method: Go to SAP Live Chat. Register your ehMac name. Wait for other party to do same. One party click on other's name and select "private chat". Second party accept private chat. Then chat all you want in private. No records kept of private chats. You're on your own.


Thanks, Don, for this info.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks Marc 

While you serve me breakfast, I was busy serving breakfast for my wife and son  

I am going to go for my morning walk in half an hour and I will meet with my friends tonight 

If we could talk sometime in the near or distant future that would be grand. Anytime you can talk to me would be great Marc. 

Have a nice day gang


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Thanks Marc
> 
> While you serve me breakfast, I was busy serving breakfast for my wife and son
> 
> I am going to go for my morning walk in half an hour and I will meet with my friends tonight
> 
> If we could talk sometime in the near or distant future that would be grand. Anytime you can talk to me would be great Marc.
> 
> Have a nice day gang


Morning, Chris. Made breakfast for my wife and son as well .......... after feeding the dogs and trying to get them outside. No walks here, with heavy rain and strong winds pounding us until tomorrow.

When I get some free time to chat on SAP, I shall PM you here. Paix, mon ami.

One day at a time.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Chris and all.

Chris, can't say that the later Dylan was one of my favs, but his early works still resonate today don't you think? It seems we are always in a struggle with the unjust. In my early days I really liked TIm Buckley and Phil Ochs ... who were very vocal politically, if you are not familiar with them. 

Would be interesting to have a video chat sometime.....


----------



## Rps

BTW Marc, I was in the Sally Ann store here and picked up a copy of Shoeless Joe for 25 cents, have never read it before and I am anxious to do so. It has been called one of the best baseball books ever written.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Chris and all.
> 
> Chris, can't say that the later Dylan was one of my favs, but his early works still resonate today don't you think? It seems we are always in a struggle with the unjust. In my early days I really liked TIm Buckley and Phil Ochs ... who were very vocal politically, if you are not familiar with them.
> 
> Would be interesting to have a video chat sometime.....


Afternoon, Rp. I agree with you re the "later Dylan". I like his early works the best. Met Phil Ochs at an anti-Vietnam war rally in NYC back in 1966. Sad to think that he would take his own life 10 years later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BTW Marc, I was in the Sally Ann store here and picked up a copy of Shoeless Joe for 25 cents, have never read it before and I am anxious to do so. It has been called one of the best baseball books ever written.


I too have a copy of W. P. Kinsella's first novel, "Shoeless Joe", along with a few other of his novels and novellas. I really like his style of writing.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Clockwork

I would third that. Dylan was much better as a folk singer, but I believe that his whole career was amazing and it needs to be analyzed from beginning to end. 

He reminds me of David Bowie who realized that you need to change  David Bowie's brother had schizophrenia and jumped out of a mental institute window to his death  David Jones would have died had he continued to use cocaine and now he is one of the wealthiness singers in the world or at least he was at one time 

I love how Dylan struggled with Religion, philosophy and social injustice  I think he could have made some better choices, but we are all human and all the same in the end 

I absolutely love Dylan and his work with Johnny Cash Whom I truly adore as well RIP. Both are truly great men who realized we are all simply both yin and yang  

I named my cat Yin Yang and my son called the cat Sun 

I also love the Band  I am listening to "I shall be released".

If anyone wants to add me I created a yahoo account it is [email protected] 

I will be on around 1pm as I need to do some pre-Christmas cleaning 

 

Just shoot me a pm in ehmac so I know it's someone from here 

Have a nice day


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Folks!!
Good sunny morning ... 
You are talking about Shoeless Joe and though I am one of the weaker members of the baseball club ... (don't know much about it) I loved the Field of Dreams, and what Shoeless Joe was really all about, I think that was the movie that got me more interested in baseball not like you fellows but interested! (I do like BB movies strangely enough) 

Here is a sweet photo I think all can appreciate...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Watch "Eight Men Out" for a better idea of what happened to Shoeless Joe and the "Black Sox". Personally, I felt he was taken in by some others on the team who helped to set up the fix. As well, Buck Weaver should never have been implicated or banned. 

A unique picture.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Hope all are doing well today. I've been very busy with Seasonal tasks to say the least.

Looking forward to cooking a great deal over the next few days. Woot! 

As usual, there'll be plenty for all to share. 

Like the photo Leslie - I hope somebody adopted the newest shepherd..


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How are you today? Kacey getting excited about Christmas?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. How are you today? Kacey getting excited about Christmas?


Well thanks! 
Kacey? Excited would be an understatement. My home is a flurry of wrapping papers, ribbons, bows, baking utensils, flour, chocolate chips, popcorn (some strung on the tree), christmas music, unidentified (and of course unclaimed) sticky stuff on the floor, hot chocolate, warm mulled apple juice.....and she's not even out of school yet. They go right up to and including the 23rd! That must be hard on the teachers.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Well thanks!
> Kacey? Excited would be an understatement. My home is a flurry of wrapping papers, ribbons, bows, baking utensils, flour, chocolate chips, popcorn (some strung on the tree), christmas music, unidentified (and of course unclaimed) sticky stuff on the floor, hot chocolate, warm mulled apple juice.....and she's not even out of school yet. They go right up to and including the 23rd! That must be hard on the teachers.


Well, be sure to tell her to unwrap the box with all of the holes first ......... and to give her gift some water ASAP. She sent me her #1 item on her list, and I could not resist giving her that one wish. Gotta love children when they think of only family first. :love2::love2:


----------



## Rps

Hello all: Just took a phone call from my youngest son. He and his wife are eagerly awaiting the birth of their first child within the next 4 to 6 hours. Exciting times in our household.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: Just took a phone call from my youngest son. He and his wife are eagerly awaiting the birth of their first child within the next 4 to 6 hours. Exciting times in our household.....


Mazel Tov, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lioness shows trust in man with her newborn cubs. Amazing.

Lioness shows trust in man with her newborn cubs. [VIDEO]


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you should appreciate this tid bit. My wife just spoke to her brother who lives in Edmonton. He has an app for his iPad that figures out the wind chill. All you have to plug in is the temp and wind speed. If you put the current Edmonton temp of -21C and our windspeed here in St.John's, you get a wind chill of -40C. My wife can relate to this, but I get a headache just thinking of this deep freeze. XX)


----------



## Clockwork

So I had a nice time with my friends and I am a little less paranoid and a little more serene 

wow not such a good idea to quit smoking crazy hydro and cigarettes at the same time, but best for me in the long run  Some of my old friends did not look to good 

Have a nice night my friends


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Chris. It may be a tough row to how, but you shall succeed. One day at a time. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. Watch "Eight Men Out" for a better idea of what happened to Shoeless Joe and the "Black Sox". Personally, I felt he was taken in by some others on the team who helped to set up the fix. As well, Buck Weaver should never have been implicated or banned.
> 
> A unique picture.


Eight Men Out??? Is this a movie I can rent? 



Rps said:


> Hello all: Just took a phone call from my youngest son. He and his wife are eagerly awaiting the birth of their first child within the next 4 to 6 hours. Exciting times in our household.....


Well this certainly sounds like the BEST GIFT EVER.... :clap: Let us know how thinks are progressing... are you a GrandMA or a GrandPA :lmao: (or perhaps both????)


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Well, be sure to tell her to unwrap the box with all of the holes first ......... and to give her gift some water ASAP. She sent me her #1 item on her list, and I could not resist giving her that one wish. Gotta love children when they think of only family first. :love2::love2:


Oh No.....



Rps said:


> Hello all: Just took a phone call from my youngest son. He and his wife are eagerly awaiting the birth of their first child within the next 4 to 6 hours. Exciting times in our household.....


Oh YES! A Christmas Baby! Woot! 



macdoodle said:


> Well this certainly sounds like the BEST GIFT EVER.... :clap: Let us know how thinks are progressing... are you a GrandMA or a GrandPA :lmao: (or perhaps both????)


Hee hee... I thinks you are on roll tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine breakfast waiting for you when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Eight Men Out??? Is this a movie I can rent?
> 
> 
> Well this certainly sounds like the BEST GIFT EVER.... :clap: Let us know how thinks are progressing... are you a GrandMA or a GrandPA :lmao: (or perhaps both????)


Yes. It's a great movie. Consider "The Natural" and "61*" as a couple of other lesser known baseball movies.

YouTube - Eight Men Out

YouTube - Robert Redford in the Natural - Batting Practice

YouTube - 61* trailer


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just a quick stop as I await SAP's upload to finish so I can prepare tomorrow and Christmas Day when I will take a couple of days off.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just a quick stop as I await SAP's upload to finish so I can prepare tomorrow and Christmas Day when I will take a couple of days off.


Morning, Don. Coffee still brewing so I don't go to SAP without a fresh cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh No....."

Yes, it was #1 on her list.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Oh No....."
> 
> Yes, it was #1 on her list.


?


----------



## Clockwork

Great movie, great story, great message eight men out  

Good morning my friends 

I had a nice evening with my friends last night  I am on the right track and the squires have some what left the building 

A wise old man told me many moons ago to keep it simple and stop smoking those funny cigarettes  

I will check out SAP this morning as well after my walk 

At one point I thought SAP = Subatomic particle hahaha

Dr. Jung was indeed a very wise man


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> ?


Kacey's list to Santa. Kim did not know what she asked for, and, I assume, is unprepared. Kacey is getting just what she asked for this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Chris. Yes, another day without smokes is another good day in your life to share with your son. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Hello all: Last night we welcomed 7 lb. 2 oz Taylor Rose to our family. She, her mom and dad are doing fine.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Hello all: Last night we welcomed 7 lb. 2 oz Taylor Rose to our family. She, her mom and dad are doing fine.


:clap::clap::clap::clap: Congratulations Grandma!!! :lmao::lmao:

What a wonderful way to celebrate Christmas... a wonderful baby girl, she will keep you on your toes ... your family have truly been blessed this year.... :love2::love2:


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Hello all: Last night we welcomed 7 lb. 2 oz Taylor Rose to our family. She, her mom and dad are doing fine.


Congratulations RP!


----------



## KC4

WOOT! Congratulations Rp! That's awesome news! 

Just watched Kacey and her school on City TV this morning. They were doing a feature on the business and travel studies programs...as well as some seasonal fun with a Christmas sweater contest. Hahahah!


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> WOOT! Congratulations Rp! That's awesome news!
> 
> Just watched Kacey and her school on City TV this morning. They were doing a feature on the business and travel studies programs...as well as some seasonal fun with a Christmas sweater contest. Hahahah!


Oh what fun, I wasn't watching too closely,:-( will they run it again do you suppose?? 
I usually have it on in the background, but just got too busy in the foreground and missed it.... 

So now a TV star in the fambily.... are you her agent??


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: Last night we welcomed 7 lb. 2 oz Taylor Rose to our family. She, her mom and dad are doing fine.


Mazel tov, Rp and Tova. A fine weight for a new baby girl. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap: Congratulations Grandma!!! :lmao::lmao:
> 
> What a wonderful way to celebrate Christmas... a wonderful baby girl, she will keep you on your toes ... your family have truly been blessed this year.... :love2::love2:





KC4 said:


> WOOT! Congratulations Rp! That's awesome news!
> 
> Just watched Kacey and her school on City TV this morning. They were doing a feature on the business and travel studies programs...as well as some seasonal fun with a Christmas sweater contest. Hahahah!


A fine idea, Leslie.
Kudos to Kacey, Kim.

Soon, she will have her own doxie puppy to keep her toes warm as well. Of course, we could send two pups since she has two feet ........... but that was not on her list.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember, Kim, tell Kacey to look for the boxes with the holes on them. Merry Christmas.

YouTube - Christmas Miracle - English subtitled.wmv


----------



## SINC

Good news indeed Rp. Congrats.


----------



## Cameo

Congratulations RP!!!! I love the name - it has an elegant old fashioned feel about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## tilt

Rps said:


> Hello all: Last night we welcomed 7 lb. 2 oz Taylor Rose to our family. She, her mom and dad are doing fine.


Congratulations to all of you  It is going to be a very busy Christmas for all of you  I love the way babies smell - like balloons .

Cheers


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> Congratulations to all of you  It is going to be a very busy Christmas for all of you  I love the way babies smell - like balloons .
> 
> Cheers


HAhaha! I can think of many things babies smell like, but I must admit, this is the first time I've heard someone say that babies smell like balloons!


----------



## macdoodle

tilt said:


> Congratulations to all of you  It is going to be a very busy Christmas for all of you  I love the way babies smell - like balloons .
> 
> Cheers


Well thats a new one on me for sure... unless you are dusting down the balloons with baby powder so when they 'POP' they sprinkle the sweet baby smell into the air...


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Oh what fun, I wasn't watching too closely,:-( will they run it again do you suppose??
> I usually have it on in the background, but just got too busy in the foreground and missed it....
> 
> So now a TV star in the fambily.... are you her agent??


I don't think City TV will run it again. I'll try to locate a clip of it online. I guess she recorded an intro with 3 other students and the reporter...but I missed that too. Drat!

Lee had a 40 minute press interview (work related) from home as well today! He is supposed to be on vacation, but....

Finally Kacey is done school until the next year. Of course she has a bunch of homework to complete over the break. (sigh)


----------



## macdoodle

Don,
I am wanting to ask how your son is, I know this will be a difficult Christmas for you all, but if it helps in any way, I want you to know there are some mighty strong prayers coming from S Alberta... (all denominations are in on it... 

So I do wish you all the best, and make it a good one with lots and lots of pictures of you all, and a few as a family... it is important... 

A Christmas Miracle is being asked for, and to be sent to your son, wherever he may be this year.....


----------



## Rps

Good evening, Marc, Don, Kim, Leslie, Jeanne, and all. Thank you for your congrats. I am hoping to see the little one tomorrow and will try to take some picture. I took some of Nathan but the resolution was too high for ehmac so I will tone it down with Taylor.


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> HAhaha! I can think of many things babies smell like,*SNIP*


Well, I was thinking of pleasant smells only 

Cheers


----------



## tilt

macdoodle said:


> (all denominations are in on it...


Denominations - that's the word I always have trouble remembering in this particular context. Every time I mean "denominations" my brain keeps coming up with "flavours" - I wonder why!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Don,
> I am wanting to ask how your son is, I know this will be a difficult Christmas for you all, but if it helps in any way, I want you to know there are some mighty strong prayers coming from S Alberta... (all denominations are in on it...
> 
> So I do wish you all the best, and make it a good one with lots and lots of pictures of you all, and a few as a family... it is important...
> 
> A Christmas Miracle is being asked for, and to be sent to your son, wherever he may be this year.....


Leslie, Matt's last test was positive for protein in the urine again, but at slightly lessened levels from the first one. He asked the doc if he could skip the final test and enjoy Christmas without worry and the doc said sure. He goes for his final test January 6, but it appears that the new meds are beginning to work. We're happy there is a bit of progress and he is optimistic that he will beat this thing. If attitude can help cure, he's got himself as his best cheerleader. Facing adversity is a hell of a tough job. I'm so proud of him I could just burst.


----------



## Cameo

Don - I have always believed that attitude is a huge step towards recovery. I am glad that these tests are an improvement!!

I hope this works.........
<p align="center"><a href="http://www.wilsoninfo.com" target="_blank">
<img src="http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc229/wil5037/christmasglitter1.gif" border="0" alt="Free Clipart"></a></p>


----------



## Cameo

nope....ok, I'll try again...maybe.......


----------



## Cameo

Woohooooo!

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!*
(In case I don't make it on later)


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> View attachment 17724
> 
> 
> 
> Woohooooo!
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!*
> (In case I don't make it on later)


Cool. Merry Christmas to you and your family, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, attitude is the hidden medicine we carry inside of us, which doctor's have no explanation for but many believe in when it comes to illness. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Christmas Eve brunch tomorrow morning so that you may come and go as you please. Enjoy. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> View attachment 17724
> 
> 
> 
> Woohooooo!
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!*
> (In case I don't make it on later)


Our grandson Jett got in the act today with his Auntie Crystal cheering him on, so Merry Christmas to the Shang Gang from all of us courtesy of Jett. He'll be 2 1/2 on the 28th. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> he is optimistic that he will beat this thing. If attitude can help cure, he's got himself as his best cheerleader. Facing adversity is a hell of a tough job.


With that attitude he is sure to beat this thing Don. Marc and Jeanne are right.

Facing adversity brings out one's true self. My best wishes go to your son and to all of you who are facing this with him.

Cheers


----------



## Clockwork

Same to you Don and the rest of the gang  Congrats on the new addition to your family RP


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, Matt's last test was positive for protein in the urine again, but at slightly lessened levels from the first one. He asked the doc if he could skip the final test and enjoy Christmas without worry and the doc said sure. He goes for his final test January 6, but it appears that the new meds are beginning to work. We're happy there is a bit of progress and he is optimistic that he will beat this thing. If attitude can help cure, he's got himself as his best cheerleader. Facing adversity is a hell of a tough job. I'm so proud of him I could just burst.


:clap::clap: Good for him Don, it sure does work, I was told I had a 20% chance I would ever walk when I broke my back, I told the Dr not to order the wheelchair yet! then I told the Universe this was NOT an acceptable diagnosis, I had a family to raise and there was only me, so I will not even consider the Dr's prognosis... 
When the heart energy goes into these statements, ( not questions) the suconscious hears this and says I must repair this as it cannot be broken... you may laugh, but basically that is how it works, it is the passion that 'creates' the healing if it'self, the body CAN heal it'self.... 
Blessings, I am glad he is staying positive... it is the best remedy...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our grandson Jett got in the act today with his Auntie Crystal cheering him on, so Merry Christmas to the Shang Gang from all of us courtesy of Jett. He'll be 2 1/2 on the 28th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


What a great clip, Don. That is one for posterity ........... and one which can be hauled out when he has children of his own someday. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, as promised, I shall have a Christmas Eve Brunch for all of you when you rise to face the day. This way, you may relax and enjoy this day, as you shall enjoy tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks Marc

I hope you and your family have a wonderful day today and tomorrow  You deserve the rest my friend  

I think the demons are starting to the leave the building 

I want to wish you all a wonderful, happy safe X-mas


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Thanks Marc
> 
> I hope you and your family have a wonderful day today and tomorrow  You deserve the rest my friend
> 
> I think the demons are starting the leave the building
> 
> I want to wish you all a wonderful, happy safe X-mas


Morning, Chris. Thanks for the kind thought. 

Hopefully, your inner "demons" shall leave you alone with each passing day of not smoking. Bonne chance, mon ami. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, Kacey's pups are just about to get on their way to your house. They are getting last minute instructions from their mom, and should be under your tree by the morning. Look for the box with the holes. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Chris and all who follow. SAP is done and I will now do the special Christmas edition for tomorrow. Then I can leave it alone until the morning of December 27, a welcome break. This will mark only the second day that SAP will go without changes, the last being Boxing Day 2009, since its launch on June 1 of 2008.

To think I have gone for two years and seven months, missing only two days amazes even me.

Here is a sneak peek at one of the pics for tomorrow. Can you guess just what this is?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That is certainly NOT a picture of a Charlie Brown Christmas tree.


----------



## MLeh

Looks like a cartridge in a bare tree, to me.


----------



## SINC

:clap: Elaine wins the big prize of the day!


----------



## MLeh

Yay!

---

Morning all.

Rp: congrats on the new granddaughter

Hope everyone is having a good 'Christmas Eve Day'.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Well, as promised, I shall have a Christmas Eve Brunch for all of you when you rise to face the day. This way, you may relax and enjoy this day, as you shall enjoy tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Thanks Marc, a lovely spread as usual... 



SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Chris and all who follow. SAP is done and I will now do the special Christmas edition for tomorrow. Then I can leave it alone until the morning of December 27, a welcome break. This will mark only the second day that SAP will go without changes, the last being Boxing Day 2009, since its launch on June 1 of 2008.
> 
> To think I have gone for two years and seven months, missing only two days amazes even me.
> 
> Here is a sneak peek at one of the pics for tomorrow. Can you guess just what this is?


ANd you have done a great job on SAP Don... :clap: you deserve time off for family and friends... 
:clap: good for Elaine, I thought it was a ' bare pen=tree...' something no one should have...


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. What ever happened to the labor dispute between you and you?


----------



## Sonal

Management and Labour have agreed to put this on hold for the holidays.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang...

Good News Don! Love it! That and the Jett dance are perfect for Christmas. Woot!
Off to check out SAP soon!

Jeanne: Nice sparkly tree! 

Elaine: Hee hee.. Very quick!

Marc: Are the doxies arriving via Doxie express? We will be ready for them all with heaping plates full of sausages, boiled eggs and cheese. I know you'll be happy with the return parcel: The neighbors cat recently had the cutest litter of kittens! There's 7 of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Management and Labour have agreed to put this on hold for the holidays.


I guess that is a wise decision, Sonal. Still, I am siding with labor. Solidarity Forever, Sister Sonal. Paix.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc: Are the doxies arriving via Doxie express? We will be ready for them all with heaping plates full of sausages, boiled eggs and cheese. I know you'll be happy with the return parcel: The neighbors cat recently had the cutest litter of kittens! There's 7 of them. " 

Kim, Santa will deliver the doxies. As well, they are being sent with some Evo and Call of the Wild, since what you are have on the plate is fine for Santa, but not for doxie pups. 

7 kittens??? They will make a nice stocking stuffers for our 7 doxies. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, Kacey's pups are just about to get on their way to your house. They are getting last minute instructions from their mom, and should be under your tree by the morning. Look for the box with the holes. Enjoy.


Marc, I saw the pictures and immediately fell hopelessly in love! Now I know why women go "Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww"!



MLeh said:


> Looks like a cartridge in a bare tree, to me.


That is the cleverest thing I have heard in a while 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Marc, I saw the pictures and immediately fell hopelessly in love! Now I know why women go "Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww"!
> 
> Cheers



Yes, Mohan, puppies are quiet cute. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Our traditional Christmas Eve party, which we throw for neighbors and for some people we know who are alone on Christmas Eve, starts in a few hours. So, I might not be back on until after midnight ........ and since Christmas starts here in St.John's first in Canada, let me be the first to wish all of us here in The Shang, regardless of religion, a Merry Christmas, happy holidays and a peaceful and restful day today and tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Joy to all. I am not a religious man but I like this time of year .... for those of you who are, may G_ds blessings be with you no matter who your G_d is. For those who are not, it doesn't hurt to be reminded once a year that we should all be a little kinder to each other......... Please have a happy and safe holiday, you are all precious, even though you might not see yourself as such.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Rp, you've described the season very well. Believe or not is a very personal thing. Most who do say it enhances their lives and that is a good thing. 'Tis the spirit of the season that I love. May good things come to all in the days ahead. And Merry Christmas!


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> ...'Tis the spirit of the season that I love. May good things come to all in the days ahead. And Merry Christmas!


:clap::clap:
Well said I will just add an echo.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Mohan, puppies are quiet cute.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


I suppose you mean "quite". Stupid spell-check eh 

Life's always good to me Marc  Hope likewise for you too!

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the Christmas wishes! 

Merry Christmas Shang! 

Tomorrow will be our busiest day until New Year's. We are traveling out for breakfast then returning in time to do Christmas dinner for family and fiends, and friends of family and friends of friends that have no where else to go. The more, the merrier. Plus it gives me an excuse to cook in greater quantities without getting scolded. Hee heeee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas one and all. It is just past midnight ........ in Winnipeg ... 2:36AM here in St.John's. 

Our party went well, but broke up early as a group of us went down to one of the few homeless shelters here in St.John's to allow some of the staff to go to church or to be with their families on Christmas Eve. We did mainly grunt work getting their dining area ready for Christmas dinner, cleaning up, and getting veggies ready. We brought a load of goodies that neighbors brought to us down there, and it was a real treat for one and all. 

Really brought home the true meaning of Christmas .......... and this from someone who is Jewish. Still, I always liked the aspect of Christmas that involved sharing and helping others in need, far more than the giving and receiving of gifts. So, tonight was a gift I gave to myself and I feel great. 

I wish all of you a peaceful, restful and joyous Christmas. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. 

May you all have a joyous and peaceful Christmas holiday, regardless of your religion.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May you have a merry Christmas with your grandparents and family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Merry Christmas one and all. It is just past midnight ........ in Winnipeg ... 2:36AM here in St.John's.
> 
> Our party went well, but broke up early as a group of us went down to one of the few homeless shelters here in St.John's to allow some of the staff to go to church or to be with their families on Christmas Eve. We did mainly grunt work getting their dining area ready for Christmas dinner, cleaning up, and getting veggies ready. We brought a load of goodies that neighbors brought to us down there, and it was a real treat for one and all.
> 
> Really brought home the true meaning of Christmas .......... and this from someone who is Jewish. Still, I always liked the aspect of Christmas that involved sharing and helping others in need, far more than the giving and receiving of gifts. So, tonight was a gift I gave to myself and I feel great.
> 
> I wish all of you a peaceful, restful and joyous Christmas. Paix, mes amis.


Ahhh, well said Marc, this is the true meaning and spirit of ' Christmas' this is what the man yesuha was trying to teach... 2000+ years ago.. we still haven't learned much, (well many have but many more still haven't figured it out...)

Still, as my dear friend's father used to say in his thick old world accent, with a twinkle in his eyes, when people would be surprised that he acknowledged Christmas .. 'Why not ? he would ask,' I know our Yeshua, your Jesus... such a nice Jewish boy! " :lmao: and he would give us the Myron Cohen wink!! 

He was too much, he was a wonderful soul who would not allow prejudice nor intolerance in any form from anyone to mar his heart or his day!! 

I am so happy you had a chance to help out the others and I suppose you will find a few hours tomorrow to help at the dinner too.... :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Mac Techies (Don??) are you there?? 
I made a slideshow, with music and I want to email it to a friend, I cannot remember how I did this in the past, it will not drag and drop the whole movie it just sends one photo... 
I have been trying to find it in the instructions but now am so frustrated by it I don't know where to look...
Anyone out there with an answer?? They have windows... 
Thanks for any help... no rush...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Ahhh, well said Marc, this is the true meaning and spirit of ' Christmas' this is what the man yesuha was trying to teach... 2000+ years ago.. we still haven't learned much, (well many have but many more still haven't figured it out...)
> 
> Still, as my dear friend's father used to say in his thick old world accent, with a twinkle in his eyes, when people would be surprised that he acknowledged Christmas .. 'Why not ? he would ask,' I know our Yeshua, your Jesus... such a nice Jewish boy! " :lmao: and he would give us the Myron Cohen wink!!
> 
> He was too much, he was a wonderful soul who would not allow prejudice nor intolerance in any form from anyone to mar his heart or his day!!
> 
> I am so happy you had a chance to help out the others and I suppose you will find a few hours tomorrow to help at the dinner too.... :clap:


Morning, Leslie. Your father's friend was a wise man ........ a "mensch" in Yiddish.

Yes, we are going to go over and help serve the Christmas Day meal. This is going to be a Christmas to remember.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all .......... and Merry Christmas. Luckily, with no little ones around the house, we are not having to get up at 6AM. Of course, with 7 doxies about, I still have to get up at 8AM. So, the doxies have been fed, my wife and son are still asleep, so I shall make some tea and coffee for one and all. Due to my helping out others yesterday I did not have time to make any brunch for us today ......... but we can gather around the Christmas tree and just enjoy each others company. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/p...el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3173936/graphic1


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Merry Christmas. SAP is now uploaded, will then compose the issue of December 27 and will be done for two days. A bit of nostalgia this morning with "Mickey's Christmas" and a smile with "White Trash Christmas" videos. And it would not be Christmas without old Bing's version of White Christmas to get you in the spirit. I realize you have no snow, but you can dream.

And best of all, don't miss "Everybody was waiting for Rudy" and learn the true human spirit this morning, taught by a teen.


----------



## SINC

Leslie, if you composed the slide show and music using iPhoto, you must mail it from within iPhoto, not drag it out to the regular mail. iPhoto then prepares a proper file of a size you can mail. Look for the "share" button in the lower right corner of iPhoto, (shown below), click it and follow the instructions.


----------



## Sonal

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Sitting Bull

Merry Christmas friends, Hope you all are having a great day.

Guy.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, if you composed the slide show and music using iPhoto, you must mail it from within iPhoto, not drag it out to the regular mail. iPhoto then prepares a proper file of a size you can mail. Look for the "share" button in the lower right corner of iPhoto, (shown below), click it and follow the instructions.


I don't get the same window you get, I have share in the bar... Export on the bottom, I have tried both, they only send one photo in Share, and it exports to a page with columns, what is that?? 
Here is what I get...

Once Caman had me change some settings, could it be that? What settings am I supposed to have in I Photo preferences... or I think he had me change the music... all I know is I cannot send these slideshows and I used to send them all the time... 

Thanks for any help Don, please enjoy your time with family, later is fine... 
i am by myself here and forget your time is very precious on today of all days and you must have lots to do...


----------



## SINC

Check your software update and see if you have to update your computer first. Your version of iPhoto is old. Mine is version 9.1.1. Are you running Snow Leopard as your OS? Check what OS by clicking about this Mac under the  menu, upper left of your screen. Once we know what OS and iPhoto versions, we can carry on. I will get back to you later today if you post that info. You can find what version your iPhoto is by locating the icon in your Applications folder, highlighting it by clicking once and then hit command "i" and a window will open to give you the version number. Samples below.

Also, do you have a MobileMe account?


----------



## Clockwork

Merry Christmas my friends


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Check your software update and see if you have to update your computer first. Your version of iPhoto is old. Mine is version 9.1.1. Are you running Snow Leopard as your OS? Check what OS by clicking about this Mac under the  menu, upper left of your screen. Once we know what OS and iPhoto versions, we can carry on. I will get back to you later today if you post that info. You can find what version your iPhoto is by locating the icon in your Applications folder, highlighting it by clicking once and then hit command "i" and a window will open to give you the version number. Samples below.
> 
> Also, do you have a MobileMe account?


Hi Don,
I don't have Snow Leopard, just Leopard, OS 10.5.8 i will be getting Snow Leopard hopefully this year coming... 
Thanks, any time you have a moment ... no i don't have Mobile me as I don't have any of those 'toys' ... 
Iphoto is 8.1.2 version

However I had no trouble sending slideshows before, so I am at a loss as to what is different...


----------



## Cameo

Well, quiet day. My two sons are up North, my youngest is home (but not home at present) and we will go to my parents for supper. First xmas without three kids at home, so feels a little wierd.

But, I have food, heat and a roof over my head so feeling pretty good at the moment.

Hoping that everyone has a very Merry Xmas!


----------



## Cameo

macdoodle said:


> Hi Don,
> I don't have Snow Leopard, just Leopard, OS 10.5.8 i will be getting Snow Leopard hopefully this year coming...
> Thanks, any time you have a moment ... no i don't have Mobile me as I don't have any of those 'toys' ...
> Iphoto is 8.1.2 version
> 
> However I had no trouble sending slideshows before, so I am at a loss as to what is different...


Can you save it to a quicktime and send that? I don't know anything about iPhoto unfortunately.


----------



## SINC

Leslie, have you tried to export your slide show out of iPhoto to your desktop using the "export button" in your bottom line menu and THEN drag it into the email? I will send you a test email using this method and see if it works.


----------



## SINC

Well, my slide show sample is 23 MB and Telus limits me to less than 10 so I can't send it either.

Leslie, select "File" in iPhoto, then "export". A window will open and then select "slide show" from the top line, then select "medium" for size and then "export", then choose your desk top.

Then drag the file into the email from the desk top. That should do it.


----------



## Cameo

Hey Don - great job on SAP!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Merry Christmas friends, Hope you all are having a great day.
> 
> Guy.


Merry Christmas, Guy. So good to see you here in The Shang once again. How is Life treating you these days? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Merry Christmas my friends


Same to you, mon ami. Hope this is a peaceful day for you and your family. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Well, quiet day. My two sons are up North, my youngest is home (but not home at present) and we will go to my parents for supper. First xmas without three kids at home, so feels a little wierd.
> 
> But, I have food, heat and a roof over my head so feeling pretty good at the moment.
> 
> Hoping that everyone has a very Merry Xmas!
> 
> View attachment 17745
> 
> 
> View attachment 17746



Same to you and your family, Jeanne. I hope this finds you all well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Same to you, Sonal ................ said the Jew to the Jane. 

Really feeling the true spirit of Christmas today. Spent about four hours down at a homeless shelter helping to serve Christmas dinner, and thus allowing someone who has a family at home spend it with their family. We are going to have Christmas dinner later, so this was a gift of my time to help those in need ............... but with how I am feeling right now, it is a gift I gave myself. I feel, in a way, as Scrooge must have felt at the end of "A Christmas Carol".

So, may you have a peaceful and restful holiday season, Sonal. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Merry Christmas Shang Gang!

Getting prepared for guests to arrive for a big Christmas Day feast...family, friends, friends of family and friends of friends....anyone we/they know that didn't have a festive gathering to attend today, now have one. 

The more the merrier, I say.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Well, my slide show sample is 23 MB and Telus limits me to less than 10 so I can't send it either.
> 
> Leslie, select "File" in iPhoto, then "export". A window will open and then select "slide show" from the top line, then select "medium" for size and then "export", then choose your desk top.
> 
> Then drag the file into the email from the desk top. That should do it.


I cannot seem to get anything to the desktop, it selects the first photo in the slide and that is all it will send... 

Worry pas, I will call Apple tomorrow and see if they might have an answer... 
I appreciate your time and trouble... it will keep...

Go forth now and grab thy instruments, and devour yon gobbler... be he justly cooked! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Merry Christmas Shang Gang!
> 
> Getting prepared for guests to arrive for a big Christmas Day feast...family, friends, friends of family and friends of friends....anyone we/they know that didn't have a festive gathering to attend today, now have one.
> 
> The more the merrier, I say.


"Getting prepared for guests to arrive for a big Christmas Day feast...family, friends, friends of family and friends of friends...." Don't forget about your Christmas doxies. 

Have a good day, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> I cannot seem to get anything to the desktop, it selects the first photo in the slide and that is all it will send..


That's because you have to select all the pictures. Click on one picture, then choose "select all" from the file menu, then export.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> macdoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot seem to get anything to the desktop, it selects the first photo in the slide and that is all it will send../QUOTE]
> 
> That's because you have to select all the pictures. Click on one picture, then choose "select all" from the file menu, then export.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly this isn't an option, I have made a slideshow, when in Iphoto, I cannot seem to just drag and drop the whole thing, there is no select all in slideshow,
> However I went to the movies part in i tunes, the slideshows were there also, those I was able to drag to the desktop and into an email, hopefully it works... (my friend is in windows) I sent her the link for Quicktime, so hopefully that will help if she cannot get it to open, some windows users have no trouble, but I sent something to her a few months ago and it wouldn't open...
> I am still going to call Apple in the morning and order Snow Leopard anyway, I can ask them then...
> Thanks so much for your help... onto the desktop seems to have worked, we shall see...
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day... and say merry Christmas to them all from me...
> BYW... was Santa good to you this year?? were you a good boy?? hmm ?? hmmm??
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Just got back from the homeless shelter where I did double duty KP to allow three people the opportunity to spend Christmas Day dinner with their families. I worked alongside a person who was Hindu, a person who was a Buddhist and a person who was a Muslim. We were a true multi-cultural/multi-religion group of workers doing our bit to help some folks have a fine Christmas day with family. While we were all behind the scenes in terms of being the clean up crew, I can only say that I am blessed to have all that I have in my life. I kept thinking "There but for the grace of God go I" seeing people who had so little in terms of food, shelter and clothing. 

I am going to bring back a load of good clothes that I have which, sadly, don't fit me anymore. They are in great condition, but I have to lose about 25 pounds to fit into them ........ some for the first time. Still, they will get far better use by some men who have so little ......... and will be a motivation for me to lose weight.

So, to all of my Shang family, may the spirit of Christmas be yours today and always.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Just got back from the homeless shelter where I did double duty KP to allow three people the opportunity to spend Christmas Day dinner with their families. I worked alongside a person who was Hindu, a person who was a Buddhist and a person who was a Muslim. We were a true multi-cultural/multi-religion group of workers doing our bit to help some folks have a fine Christmas day with family. While we were all behind the scenes in terms of being the clean up crew, I can only say that I am blessed to have all that I have in my life. I kept thinking "There but for the grace of God go I" seeing people who had so little in terms of food, shelter and clothing.
> 
> I am going to bring back a load of good clothes that I have which, sadly, don't fit me anymore. They are in great condition, but I have to lose about 25 pounds to fit into them ........ some for the first time. Still, they will get far better use by some men who have so little ......... and will be a motivation for me to lose weight.
> 
> So, to all of my Shang family, may the spirit of Christmas be yours today and always.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.


 What a wonderful day you had indeed Marc... and to find a way to give more blessings, ... great show of Christmas spirit I would say, for sure... :clap::clap:

You are so right, it is the 'spirit' of Christmas that needs to keep living in the hearts of the human race... no matter you affiliations, this spirit belongs to no one, but all who wish to, can feel it, belong to it and share it... 

Good day Marc, many mitzvahs were accomplished today...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> What a wonderful day you had indeed Marc... and to find a way to give more blessings, ... great show of Christmas spirit I would say, for sure... :clap::clap:
> 
> You are so right, it is the 'spirit' of Christmas that needs to keep living in the hearts of the human race... no matter you affiliations, this spirit belongs to no one, but all who wish to, can feel it, belong to it and share it...
> 
> Good day Marc, many mitzvahs were accomplished today...


Thank you for the kind words, Leslie. I have to admit that I am not a religious Jew, in that I am not out to do the full list of 619 mitzvahs that a religious Jewish person is supposed to do for God and the people here on Earth. I do what I can without consideration as to how it will look in The Book of Life.

Still, I think that I got more out of the experience yesterday and today than any assistance I provided for other people. So, it was a win-win situation all around.

I hope this finds you and your family well and enjoying this holiday season. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hopefully, I shall be up and about for Sunday morning brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Happy holidays my dear friends. 

I'm sorry I've not been here for some time. Haven't been able to read up either. 
I've been busy fixing our move. We are moving to Sweden on the 28th of this.
The marriage broke down and Anna gave up. We are not fighting though, thank God.
My plans are to set up a firm base for the kids in Sweden and keep the apartment 
just for us all times, no more letting. We will concentrate on building a good life for 
us and I'm going to have more time to write and Molle, who recorded my albums, 
are going to play with me and through his extensive music contacts I'll be able to 
expand with any number of musicians when ever I get a gig that requires a full band. 
For the future we have been talking about moving to Ireland in the autumn of 2012 
for Dylan and Siobhán last year in High School. They really want to go.
In that case Hanna will stay behind, being 18 and doing her last year in Gymnasiet 
(US year 12). We are missing Ireland so badly and they kids have to go there to be 
reminded about how life was for us. It very different from life in Sweden. We might 
also have to go over to the US next year to keep our Greencards, but that is more 
uncertain. We might skip it all together, we will see. It depends on many factors.
In any case, I plan to come to Canada within the next 3-4 years to perform and to 
see my friends of course. I wont have internet until we get to Sweden, so I might 
not get to write any more until then.
Have a good holiday and take care of ye. 
Talk to youse soon.
All the best.
Camán


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Happy holidays my dear friends.
> 
> I'm sorry I've not been here for some time. Haven't been able to read up either.
> I've been busy fixing our move. We are moving to Sweden on the 28th of this.
> The marriage broke down and Anna gave up. We are not fighting though, thank God.
> My plans are to set up a firm base for the kids in Sweden and keep the apartment
> just for us all times, no more letting. We will concentrate on building a good life for
> us and I'm going to have more time to write and Molle, who recorded my albums,
> are going to play with me and through his extensive music contacts I'll be able to
> expand with any number of musicians when ever I get a gig that requires a full band.
> For the future we have been talking about moving to Ireland in the autumn of 2012
> for Dylan and Siobhán last year in High School. They really want to go.
> In that case Hanna will stay behind, being 18 and doing her last year in Gymnasiet
> (US year 12). We are missing Ireland so badly and they kids have to go there to be
> reminded about how life was for us. It very different from life in Sweden. We might
> also have to go over to the US next year to keep our Greencards, but that is more
> uncertain. We might skip it all together, we will see. It depends on many factors.
> In any case, I plan to come to Canada within the next 3-4 years to perform and to
> see my friends of course. I wont have internet until we get to Sweden, so I might
> not get to write any more until then.
> Have a good holiday and take care of ye.
> Talk to youse soon.
> All the best.
> Camán


Caman, so good to hear from you once again, albeit under difficult circumstances. Still, I have said in my PMs to you, it sounds as if you are making a decision that is best for you and your family.

Have a good and safe trip when you leave on Tuesday. Hopefully, the weather will be with you and the wind shall be at your back to help make it a quick transition back to Sweden. As for Ireland, I would love to come and visit you there someday. My wife and I have never been there and would love to take a holiday there someday. We shall see.

Until then, my friend, I hope that this holiday season brings you some peace and tranquility to your life. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a treat for you -- Brunch in a Box, a fine way to celebrate Boxing Day. So, when you rise to face the new day, there shall be a brunch box by your bed so that you may relax and enjoy a fine breakfast. Ignore the doxie sleeping at the foot of your bed since they have had a long journey. Enjoy.


----------



## Clockwork

Morning. Cheers Marc 

Keep your stick on the ice Caman I hope everything works out for you


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Morning. Cheers Marc
> 
> Keep your stick on the ice Caman I hope everything works out for you


Morning, Chris. How are you this fine Boxing Day?


----------



## Clockwork

I am ok Marc. Just hanging in there one moment and one day at a time  I missed Christmas due to too many thoughts, so I decided to follow the good Dr's for now. 

I have my wife's families get together and feel better today  The great thing about life is we always have a second chance each brand new day


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I am ok Marc. Just hanging in there one moment and one day at a time  I missed Christmas due to too many thoughts, so I decided to follow the good Dr's for now.
> 
> I have my wife's families get together and feel better today  The great thing about life is we always have a second chance each brand new day


Chris, I am a big believer in "second chances" and a "brand new day". Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don, Kim, Leslie, Jeanne, Chris, Caman, Warren and Margaret, and if I missed someone you know I have well wishes for you.

Had a great day yesterday as I was with both of my new grandchildren [ Nathan and Taylor ] what more could a "grandfather" ask for. Only fly in the ointment was that my other son chose not to come as his 1 1/2 daughter wasn't well and he didn't want to bring her and expose the newborn's to her cold .... thoughtful really when you consider the social pressure for families to "get together" this time of year. I'll have to wait a month to see that part of the family.

Hope everyone had, and continues to have, a great day and a happy new year.....


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hope Santa was good to you.

Sorry to hear of Camán's situation, that must be tough. That said, I posted a couple of weeks back that I feared that exactly what has happened, had happened. At the time Marc, you told me it was more complicated than that, but would let Camán tell us in good time. Since I was bang on in my expressed fear, whatever was more complicated?

EDIT: Wow, that was just a week ago, it seemed much longer to me:



SINC said:


> I fear that his situation further deteriorated and he is moving back to Sweden, thus the silence.





Dr.G. said:


> Would you believe that it is more complicated than that, Don???  Thus, this is why I think it best to let Caman tell us what is taking place now. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Happy Boxing Day, everyone. No Boxing Day sales for me - today is 'stay at home and eat turkey bunwiches day'.

We had a small but enjoyable family get together yesterday. My Mom & Dad and sister & brother-in-law joined my husband, our daughter and me at our home for Christmas dinner. 

We've decided that 2011 is probably going to be a year of 'transitions' in our family. Two of my three siblings are moving, a niece is getting married, one sister is getting a new job, her husband is retiring, and my daughter is graduating university. 

My mother has also decided that (at 83) she's going to 'cut back' on the amount of volunteer work she does. She actually had plans to retire from being the chair of the local Habitat group on her birthday (it didn't work), but she says the AGM in 2011 is going to be _it_. (I have the suspicion a lot of people in the group don't realise how old she is - she acts like she's in her early 60's. Mind as sharp as a tack, but she's irritated because her body is starting to let her down.)

The way work is going for me (very, very stressful) I may just decide to pull the plug on that too sometime in 2011! My mom, upon hearing this, said "Oh, good, you can take over Habitat for me." I have the feeling that no matter how stressful my job is, it doesn't compare to the stress of having to keep a bunch of volunteers focused and looking at the group goals rather than letting their own personalities take over ... My mother is a saint. No way I could do what she does with that group!

In any case, I don't remember approaching a year with so many things anticipated to be happening. I mean, sure, lots of things happen every year, but usually they're not planned. It's usually more 'life happens' - some good, some bad. But for 2011 ... everything just seems to have coalesced for everyone in our family all at one time. I'm sure in addition there will be lots of 'life happens' too. Should be an interesting year.

Anyone else have things happening in 2011?


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang,

Thanks for the boxed brunch Marc. I don't know about you or any of the other Shang members, but I am avoiding the shopping maul scene today. 

Elaine: I think 2011 will be a year of many changes for our family too..the most exciting one (for us) I am unfortunately not ready to announce, but hope to be able to in approximately a month. As Marc would say, "We shall see."

I hope to be able to finish my formal Graphic Design schooling (providing the college cooperates by actually scheduling the remaining courses that I need) this year. 

Kacey will be traveling abroad again, this time to Ecuador and the Galapagos. 

We also hope to be able to take my mother-in-law (also 83) on perhaps the last meaningful trip back to her home in PEI. Her Alzheimer's is dropping a cloud of confusion and inability over her with alarming rapidity. This illness is also likely to be one of the major sources of distress for my family this year. I must keep reminding myself; as hard as it is for us to witness and cope with it, it must be exponentially harder for my Mom-in-law. As Chris says, "one moment and one day at a time." 

Caman - I am sorry to hear that things did not work out as you intended. Hopefully soon, you discover the reason this was meant to be for all of you in the long run. I hope your return to Sweden goes smoothly.


----------



## SINC

Just finished watching "The Tea Road To The Sky" on Equator HD about Tibet. They ended the program with the definition of Shangri-la:

"The land of Hell after death."

Never quite thought of The Shang in that way.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Boxing day, everyone, and I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas day.

Don--gave my boyfriend the National Geographic DVDs. He's thrilled; I had forgotten this, but he used to subscribe, but all the paper copies are boxed away and inaccessible. Thanks for the idea.

Kim--I actually just took advantage of the boxing day sales to buy that camera bag you recommended for his 40th birthday in March. Thanks for the suggestion. Will let you know how he likes it.

2011 is going to be an interesting year for me, since it will be unpredictable. I'm moving--I hope. And then my project at the little building will finish up--I hope. And as a result of that project finishing up, I will have a fair bit of money to play with--I really, really hope.  After that, I have a lot of options on what I do next, but not a lot of ability to plan out what that might be until everything on the project is settled and I have the cash in hand. We shall see.

I do hope to at least be able to travel again, and since I'm not doing the MFA, I will probably pick up a few writing courses or workshops.

Caman--I'm very sorry to that things have broken down so much. I wish you all the best in this next transition.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Boxing Day to one and all.

Rp, two new grandchildren over the Christmas holidays ........... that is a Shang record. Mazel tov to you and Tova.

Kim, good luck with your formal Graphic Design degree. That shall be a fine accomplishment for you.

Elaine, good luck with your "transitions" in 2011.

Sonal, good luck with your "unpredictable" state of affairs. May they turn out profitable for you to allow you to travel ............ and continue to write. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Happy Boxing day to all.
Hope all is well with you.
Had a great day yesterday and today as well is shaping up to be no different, The weather is great here which has made my Christmas even better.
Sorry I am not in touch with all that has been going on in the last several months but I will try to catch up. It kind of makes hard to participate after a long absence. 
Have a great day .

Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Happy Boxing day to all.
> Hope all is well with you.
> Had a great day yesterday and today as well is shaping up to be no different, The weather is great here which has made my Christmas even better.
> Sorry I am not in touch with all that has been going on in the last several months but I will try to catch up. It kind of makes hard to participate after a long absence.
> Have a great day .
> 
> Guy.


Guy, no need to apologize for not being in touch with your Shang family. We all understand. I, for one, am glad that you are able to get back in touch with us every so often these days. I am also very glad to know that things are going well for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today, I brought over to the homeless shelter some clothes that are in great condition, but ones which I have outgrown due to weight gain. As I was stacking chairs in the commons area, a social worker came over to tell me that the suit I brought over will allow one of the men there to get a job interview next week since now he has something to wear to present himself in a proper manner. Can't tell you how good this made me feel. While I don't like the fact that I have gained so much weight, at least that weight gain resulted in something good happening for someone else. Now, I shall give myself a gift -- a determination to lose some weight and keep it off. 

So, expect heart and weight-friendly meals from now on in The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

:clap::clap: Good for you, I for one could do with a little weight watching myself... maybe more than a little....

Right now I am checking out 'MacKeeper' it is and interesting program, there is a free fully functional 15 day trial, and so I am busy here cleaning and scrubbing out the old and unwanted ... to make room for the 'new' soon to be unwanted junk!
I couldn't believe how much so far has bee freed up for me, especially in the 'duplicates' file.... since I do keep a lot of photos and sewing files, I sometimes have them in 2-3 places because I cannot find them or forget I have them, under a different name... SO.... !!
I am hoping this will make my Mac happier and faster, it was getting pretty slow and my cleaner didn't seem to be making much difference , besides I didn't know what to remove or where they are, this is so easy to understand and to the right is an explanation of what 'this button ' does... for me this is a plus because I don't know half of the stuff needed to make my computer run .... or even what that stuff is called... 
So check it out, try it out, you have nothing to lose and you get a good cleaning Free! :clap:
I couldn't believe that I had almost 3gb of duplicates!! That alone was worth the 'tryout'
on the left are all the functions... on the right the' how it works' for whatever you have chosen... very helpful... 
Anyhow, it may be something you will like or not, but it is Free and my clean out the old, bring in the new...find for you all to try..... http://mackeeper.zeobit.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Leslie. I want to lose weight for my health, which is a good reason. Difficult doing it over the holiday season, but both my wife and I are determined to get our lives back into shape and good health. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Leslie. I want to lose weight for my health, which is a good reason. Difficult doing it over the holiday season, but both my wife and I are determined to get our lives back into shape and good health. We shall see.


Absolutely, I agree, it is vital to be more aware of what we eat now than ever.... the additives / preservatives alone will kill you, or cause some terrible damage to an organ, 
I was reading a few weeks ago the children today will not live as long as their parents or grandparents, the foods they are eating and the high use of microwaves will not contribute to their health.... 

I applaud you, :clap::clap: if you eat healthy, and walk at least once a day, little more each day, even if it is 10 more steps... you will be surprised how different you will feel... even on days when I am tempted to do the yard thing.. I make myself walk to the corner, then across the street, and down to the next block .. I feel much better for that... sometimes this is at 6am.. and the dogs think it is a great idea... I walk them 2wice a day... it really has helped me lose the extra, and not even noticed it.. I still eat that one extra cookie if I want it, no guilt... and I use only butter.... !


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Absolutely, I agree, it is vital to be more aware of what we eat now than ever.... the additives / preservatives alone will kill you, or cause some terrible damage to an organ,
> I was reading a few weeks ago the children today will not live as long as their parents or grandparents, the foods they are eating and the high use of microwaves will not contribute to their health....
> 
> I applaud you, :clap::clap: if you eat healthy, and walk at least once a day, little more each day, even if it is 10 more steps... you will be surprised how different you will feel... even on days when I am tempted to do the yard thing.. I make myself walk to the corner, then across the street, and down to the next block .. I feel much better for that... sometimes this is at 6am.. and the dogs think it is a great idea... I walk them 2wice a day... it really has helped me lose the extra, and not even noticed it.. I still eat that one extra cookie if I want it, no guilt... and I use only butter.... !


Walking is difficult here in St.John's, in that with the normal amounts of snow for most of the year it is hard to walk around the city and the urban trails through the green belts are all socked in with snow. Still, I have a treadmill, so that shall have to do. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Good evening all: I was thinking about my New Year's Resolution..................... I decided on 1080P


----------



## Cameo

Caman, we will miss you here in the Shang until you return. All the very best though to you and yours. 

1080P??????


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Caman, we will miss you here in the Shang until you return. All the very best though to you and yours.
> 
> 1080P??????


Evening, Jeanne. Big screen TV resolution, I think. 1080 lines of "progressive scan resolution".

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Marc, I have lost 34 lbs in the last 3 months. I started by cutting out my evening ritual of potato chips,and 1-1.5L of juice a night. I cut out desserts and doughnuts during the week and only treated myself once in a while. Started to eat a lot more vegetables and salads. Except for this last week I kind of blew it but that is ok. My sugar count was at 6.9 3 months ago and that scared me enough to try to do something. I went from 240 to 206lbs. I would like to get to 180-190. by the summer. I sure feel better in my skin than I used to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Marc, I have lost 34 lbs in the last 3 months. I started by cutting out my evening ritual of potato chips,and 1-1.5L of juice a night. I cut out desserts and doughnuts during the week and only treated myself once in a while. Started to eat a lot more vegetables and salads. Except for this last week I kind of blew it but that is ok. My sugar count was at 6.9 3 months ago and that scared me enough to try to do something. I went from 240 to 206lbs. I would like to get to 180-190. by the summer. I sure feel better in my skin than I used to.


Guy, you were at exactly where I am now (241) and I would like to get below 200 pounds. I came to Canada at 177 pounds, and I don't think I shall see that weight again, but under 200 by my 35th anniversary of coming to Canada this coming July is my goal. My BP and cholesterol count is fine, but my knees tell me it is time to lose more weight for them, my heart and my health.

We shall see.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Well I must go as my Queen and I are watching a romantic movie. "Shrek2" Catch you after.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Well I must go as my Queen and I are watching a romantic movie. "Shrek2" Catch you after.


My wife and I watched Shrek this evening ............ great minds think alike.

We were going to watch Hachi, but were not in the mood for crying.


----------



## SINC

I'm going to watch the inside of my eyelids. I think I will really enjoy that flick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm going to watch the inside of my eyelids. I think I will really enjoy that flick.


Good night, Don. Have a good sleep. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Monday morning breakfast and coffee are now being served at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning Marc. I hope you have a nice day. Thanks for the breakfast. 

Off for my morning walk. I love walking even in the cold (just got to bundle up. Brampton is not too bad weather wise). I have been walking for many years and find that it is my favorite form of exercise  

I hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Chris. I too like urban walking as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Just awaiting SAP to upload and stopped by for a quick coffee. Later.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, glad to hear the bf like the National Geo gift. I love being able to look up things I recall from when I used to subscribe back in the 70s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal and Don. Anyone interested in some hot tea? I am actually making a fresh pot as we speak. A good day to stay inside today, at least here in St.John's with high winds expected.


----------



## SINC

I have a friend who lived in Windsor and moved back to Calgary in November. When he lived here, he used to love to come over for a beer in the motor home in the summers. A few years back, we started a tradition of heating the rig for a day over the Christmas period to have a holiday beer out there. Today's the day, so the heat will go on at 10:00 a.m. for a 2:00 p.m. session. Then tomorrow, I meet my other friend at the Chateau Louise for our annual Christmas drinking bee. Hehehe. That goes for three hours every year.


----------



## Rps

Morning all:

Don, I had a drinking tradition as well. I had a friend who owned a bar I and a friend were included in the "free 5". We were long time regulars and he picked up the tab on the 23rd of each year. The rules were we all had to confirm with him we had a ride home --- no car keys allowed, and we couldn't get drunk. In the 7 years we had that tradition no one ever broke any of the rules. My friend retired a number of years ago and thus ended the tradition. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## SINC

Yeah Rp, we do six beers in three hours, just enough for a minor buzz. Pretty much the same rules in that he takes the bus there and and a cab home, while Ann drops me off and picks me up. I buy since he lives on the far south side of Edmonton, a $25 cab ride home.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yeah Rp, we do six beers in three hours, just enough for a minor buzz. Pretty much the same rules in that he takes the bus there and and a cab home, while Ann drops me off and picks me up. I buy since he lives on the far south side of Edmonton, a $25 cab ride home.


For good times with good friends that deal sounds like a bargain to me!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Chris, if Obama can do it, you can do it as well.

(CNN) - The president may have kicked his smoking habit once and for all. It has been about nine months since the president's last cigarette, according to White House Press Secretary Robert Gibbs.

In an interview on CNN's "State of the Union," Gibbs said he still chews Nicorette, but that the president used "stubborn willpower" to stop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to a Scottish Hogmanay celebration, albeit earlier than normal, since the family is off for Aberdeen, Scotland in a day or so. Still, it should be an interesting evening, although there shall not be a "burning of the clavie" since it is pouring rain outside just now. The Scotch shall be flowing tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks Marc for the encouragement 

This time I refused to use patches or gum. This time I wanted the full effects so I never forget  This is my third time quitting and just for today I will not smoke. 

I was also quitting another substance and it was not much fun for my family. In the end the light at the end of the tunnel is starting to brighten up  I am back to my regular eating and exercising routine along with sleeping fairly well. I only smoked cigarettes for 6 or 7 months, but the damage of the withdrawal has been insane. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger  

I hope everyone had a nice day today


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Chris. That's the spirit that will see you to the end of the tunnel and out into the sunshine are the other end. Excelsior, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just returned from my first Scottish Hogmanay celebration, and it was a grand time for one and all. Even had a sip of Scotch whiskey, which I hate. I still don't like it, but was told that it would be rude not to toast the hosts with a fine Scottish single malt.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Off to a Scottish Hogmanay celebration, albeit earlier than normal, since the family is off for Aberdeen, Scotland in a day or so. Still, it should be an interesting evening, although there shall not be a "burning of the clavie" since it is pouring rain outside just now. The Scotch shall be flowing tonight. We shall see.


Aye, tis a wee bit early , but since they are off to the homeland, you must get there first and be the 'first footer' or better yet be the first footer in their home when they return... 

Here is some interesting stuff on this New years Celebration... and a website to learn the history etc. in case you are interested... 

Hogmanay FAQs | Hogmanay.net - The Home of Hogmanay 2010 - 2011


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Aye, tis a wee bit early , but since they are off to the homeland, you must get there first and be the 'first footer' or better yet be the first footer in their home when they return...
> 
> Here is some interesting stuff on this New years Celebration... and a website to learn the history etc. in case you are interested...
> 
> Hogmanay FAQs | Hogmanay.net - The Home of Hogmanay 2010 - 2011


Since this was my first Hogmanay ever, I was given the honor. I was told to bring a little packet of salt to give to this family. I did as I was told and received this honor. Cool.


----------



## Rps

Marc, although many would burn me in effigy, I put equal amounts of apple juice and scotch together. Say just came back from the Cohen's remake of True Grit, if you like oaters it's a good movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, although many would burn me in effigy, I put equal amounts of apple juice and scotch together. Say just came back from the Cohen's remake of True Grit, if you like oaters it's a good movie.


Thanks, Rp, but I would rather just have the apple juice, so I guess we burn together.

mrjimmy said that this was a good movie as well. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

RP, I look forward to seeing that movie when it is released on DVD as I don't do movies in theatres. 

But really, good Scotch ruined with apple juice? One has to be a man to handle a dram of the "goode stuff". I can take any Scotch at any time, but I do confess I like some less than others. There is however, nay a bad'un among 'em.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Since this was my first Hogmanay ever, I was given the honor. I was told to bring a little packet of salt to give to this family. I did as I was told and received this honor. Cool.


:clap::clap: Wonderful,it is an honour in a Scottish home to be a first footer, although it is the first one to come to the door after midnight, so it is a bit of a game, and you know how superstitious the Scots and the Irish are,,, it's like a contest as to who have the most 'omens' :lmao:

I think you have been blessed on this honorary Hogmanay :clap:

I am with you, whiskey in any form is not for me, but it would be rude, so a' wee drap' is fine... if they have any Harry Lauder music (I would be surprised) but it has some fine old songs using a lot of the old Scottish words... 
My Gran brought a lot of them from Scotland way before vinal... and it was to these she taught me some of the dances... our crossed 'swords' were the mop and the broom.. before they were removable! (talk about a 'trip' down memory lane!! :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Don, I'm not a spirits drinker as a rule. I prefer a good beer [ usually Danish or Dutch ] and wine. I used to run a wine show in my early days and acquired a taste for it .... but beer is my usual.... and draft at that.

But I must say I do love a Lager 'n Lime.....


----------



## Rps

Don, you watchin the Monday Night Football game? You should see what they are calling pass interference ..... my G_d who writes the rule book for these guys.........


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: Wonderful,it is an honour in a Scottish home to be a first footer, although it is the first one to come to the door after midnight, so it is a bit of a game, and you know how superstitious the Scots and the Irish are,,, it's like a contest as to who have the most 'omens' :lmao:
> 
> I think you have been blessed on this honorary Hogmanay :clap:
> 
> I am with you, whiskey in any form is not for me, but it would be rude, so a' wee drap' is fine... if they have any Harry Lauder music (I would be surprised) but it has some fine old songs using a lot of the old Scottish words...
> My Gran brought a lot of them from Scotland way before vinal... and it was to these she taught me some of the dances... our crossed 'swords' were the mop and the broom.. before they were removable! (talk about a 'trip' down memory lane!! :lmao:


I was the first in the house at 6ish ........ and the first Jewish person, according to my hosts, to be invited to their Hogmanay celebration.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, is that you in your new avatar? Cool. We should Skype someday. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Well it's time to say good night. Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow.....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, is that you in your new avatar? Cool. We should Skype someday. Paix, mon ami.


Yeah Marc, I thought I would send everyone a smile.... I'll keep it up for a day or two then put the Ol' Hound up again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah Marc, I thought I would send everyone a smile.... I'll keep it up for a day or two then put the Ol' Hound up again.


I like it, so keep it for awhile for all to see and "kvell" over. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got back from a short walk to a local golf course with a few of the doxies ........ and there were people out playing golf this morning. The rain stopped, the fog lifted, it's +6C with no wind ........ and people golfing!!!! Amazing weather this month here in St.John's. 

Still, I am up and about and ready to make whatever you want for breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Clockwork

Morning Marc 

Always nice to walk outside eh 

I need to watch my son for a bit so no early morning walk, but I will walk at some point. 

Cheers for whatever you decide to make


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Morning Marc
> 
> Always nice to walk outside eh
> 
> I need to watch my son for a bit so no early morning walk, but I will walk at some point.
> 
> Cheers for whatever you decide to make


Morning, Chris. I liked taking my son for rambling walks at various local parks. Of course, that was when he was 4 or 5 years old. At 24, he does not want to go for walks with me anymore. :-( Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a feeling that there will be more people out playing golf just now here in St.John's. It is an amazing +9C, no wind and real sunshine outside. Totally unreal, at least for St.John's, for this time of year.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Warming up here and no snow, so that will be a break,but we can't complain here compared to elsewhere....


----------



## SINC

Morning all, was up early and finished up SAP including a play on words story about Joe and his blind date Kim at the carnival.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Warming up here and no snow, so that will be a break,but we can't complain here compared to elsewhere....


Afternoon, Rp. No snow falling or no snow on the ground? We have neither, which is unheard of for this time of year. Local historians are trying to find out when there was no snow anywhere in St.John's at this time of year. So far, they are about done with the 20th century newspapers and might have to go back into the newpapers from the 19th century.

Sunny and +9C. Paix, mon ami.

How are your two grandchildren making out? Pictures???


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

The year is winding down quickly isn't it? 

We will be celebrating the beginning of the New Year on New Year's Day with an open house for one and all. 

We will attempt another deep fry of a turkey, or two (hey, gotta strike while the oil's hot!)
and have a vat of gumbo and cajun style BBQ'ed shrimp to go along. Woot! I think I'll start cooking today! 

Well, maybe not - but at least grocery shopping! 

Rp: I like the new avatar! 

Off to check out SAP soon Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. We do the same thing here on New Year's Eve. We have some close friends with whom we share this evening each year. The deal is I go around to pick them up and then they taka a cab home. That way, everyone can drink what they like, within reason, and not have to worry about driving home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I would like "a vat of gumbo and cajun style BBQ'ed shrimp to go" ....... Learned to like this food in Louisianna, and then while I lived in Athens, GA, dating someone from rural LA. 

Notice the careful editing of your posting. I shall send out the Doxie Express to pick up my order as soon as it is cooked. Merci, mon amie. 

How does Kacey like her Christmas puppies?


----------



## Dr.G.

There are kids out on our cul de sac playing street hockey, riding bikes and riding scooters. Still, at a sunny +9C, with dry streets (finally), it might be the last chance to do these things until late May. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

The Christmas pups are a hit of course! I am puppy-sitting them while Kacey and her Dad are out on the slopes today. Kacey is trying out her new snowboarding gear. (I can't go yet - my knee won't take the skiing strain at the moment) 

Yes, please do send the Doxie express on New Year's Day for an order of the southern style treats to "Geaux". How many whole deep fried turkeys can they carry? No worries, they'll have extra help on the way home. (SnOrt!)


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

No unusual weather to report here: overcast, not raining, about 9°. About average for here this time of year. Watching the weather come up the strait, and it looks like more precipitation happening all around us. The mountains which surround us are all shining with new snow.

Looks like Mount Washington (which is over on Vancouver Island for those who don't know) got a wee bit of snow: The current snowbase is 517cm, and they got 2 meters of fresh snow in 48 hours.

Temperatures there look nice too - just cold enough, but not bitterly cold.

We can see Mount Washington from our house, but, as the old saying goes "You can't get there from here."

Alpine Snow Report


----------



## Rps

2 metres in 2 days .... WOW! Nice place for it up there....

Marc I set the resolution too high on my camera so I will have to throw the pictures up on mobileme to load them on ehmac. Will try to do it in the next day or so. [ first i have to learn how to do that ]

As for a skype call sure why not, would be nice to put the voice with the face.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> The Christmas pups are a hit of course! I am puppy-sitting them while Kacey and her Dad are out on the slopes today. Kacey is trying out her new snowboarding gear. (I can't go yet - my knee won't take the skiing strain at the moment)
> 
> Yes, please do send the Doxie express on New Year's Day for an order of the southern style treats to "Geaux". How many whole deep fried turkeys can they carry? No worries, they'll have extra help on the way home. (SnOrt!)


The TransCanadian Trucks, those purple trucks you see on the TCH between Victoria, BC and St.John's,NL, can carry loads of just about anything. So, load them up with whatever you want sent east. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Looks like Mount Washington (which is over on Vancouver Island for those who don't know) got a wee bit of snow: The current snowbase is 517cm, and they got 2 meters of fresh snow in 48 hours." Elaine, I saw the CBC video of the interviews of people who live there and how they are stranded inside of their homes. We once received 5 feet of snow in 9 days in four distinct storms, but I can't imagine that much snow in two days.


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone had a nice day


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone had a nice day


Evening, Chris. I did, thank you. My wife and I cleaned up around the house, I did some much needed work in the garage while it was sunny and warm, and my wife and I had a great talk while driving along the coastline this afternoon.

Hope this finds you and your family well. One day at a time, my friend. Excelsior.


----------



## Rps

Time to go watch the Eagles ..... good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Time to go watch the Eagles ..... good night all.


Good night, Rp. It was great chatting with you on Skype. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess that this is a good time to say good night to everyone else. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Just over half way through one of BB King's best shows on Treasure HD tonight. Fantastic performance by the king hizself recorded in Chicago.

Age has sure caught up with him, as has his weight. He plays from a chair and can't stand for any length of time, but that aside, man oh man, can he still belt out the blues.

If Kim isn't watchin', she's gonna be sooooo jealous.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Just over half way through one of BB King's best shows on Treasure HD tonight. Fantastic performance by the king hizself recorded in Chicago.
> 
> Age has sure caught up with him, as has his weight. He plays from a chair and can't stand for any length of time, but that aside, man oh man, can he still belt out the blues.
> 
> If Kim isn't watchin', she's gonna be sooooo jealous.


Ack! I missed it! Whaaaaaa! Hopefully they will run it again.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Just over half way through one of BB King's best shows on Treasure HD tonight. Fantastic performance by the king hizself recorded in Chicago.
> 
> Age has sure caught up with him, as has his weight. He plays from a chair and can't stand for any length of time, but that aside, man oh man, can he still belt out the blues.
> 
> If Kim isn't watchin', she's gonna be sooooo jealous.


She isn't the only one..... :-(


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Ack! I missed it! Whaaaaaa! Hopefully they will run it again.


Sadly, they will not, apparently it was a single airing. Too bad:


----------



## Clockwork

Fan of BB King  Don't have treasure HD  

Have a nice night 

I think I may be able to follow the conversation a bit better soon


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Ack! I missed it! Whaaaaaa! Hopefully they will run it again.



I totally feel your pain, HOWEVER! here is an old clip, with BB and another favourite of mine, Eric Clapton... 

Hope it dissolves some of the pain... 

LiveLeak.com - Cool Blues for a Sunday - 1 ... B.B. King and Eric Clapton Live 1993


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> I totally feel your pain, HOWEVER! here is an old clip, with BB and another favourite of mine, Eric Clapton...
> 
> Hope it dissolves some of the pain...
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Cool Blues for a Sunday - 1 ... B.B. King and Eric Clapton Live 1993


Hah! Thanks, it does. Eric Clapton bonus ... Whoo Hoo...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have prepared our last OtHD Breakfast for one and all ......... at least for 2010. Next one shall be made in 2011. So, enjoy this meal. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Clockwork

Cheers Marc  

I hope you have a nice day


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Cheers Marc
> 
> I hope you have a nice day


Morning, Chris. How are you today? 

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east. Hope it spreads westward across Canada. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is shining brightly with blue skies, no wind, and +4C temps. This is a great day in the making ...... especially for hanging towels out on the clothes line.


----------



## Clockwork

I am doing well my friend. I have connected with some like minded individuals like myself. God works in mysterious ways 

I am so grateful I went to see my real friends because they are telling me the truth 

Thank you again for being my friend 

No matter how bad I feel I will not smoke.


----------



## SINC

Morning fellows. Not a day for hanging clothes here at -21° and rising to only -18° today.

I awoke with a very sore throat this morning, after fighting off a cold for days now, so it appears I am losing this battle. A day to stay inside for sure. Oh well, the upside is that I can get plenty of work done ahead to keep my mind off my ailment.


----------



## Clockwork

Morning Don  After my walk at the mall I will read SAP


----------



## Rps

Morning all: about -2 today moving to +4 this week. And no snow, so we are hopeful. LaSalle is supposed to be hitting +11 on Saturday, hoping to get there for that.

I, too, missed the BB King show, however I'm the only blues fan in the house ..... there is only my wife and me here and I only get one vote.


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang Gang! 

It's about -11 here and snowing...not good laundry on the line weather either. I remember hanging laundry out decades ago when I stayed with my grandparents in Creston BC. The smell of the freshly dried laundry was glorious and is unduplicatable (is that a real word?) by laundry product companies today. 

To this day I am attracted to the sight of lines of laundry hung out....My photographic library is chock full of these images, and I am considering developing a series of paintings based on them. 

Marc- Thanks for breakfast! Kacey and I are on a baking spree this morning...brownies and cookies mostly. Please send the Doxie Express for pick-up and delivery service to the Shang...I'd recommend the dark chocolate brownies with the butterscotch chips. 

Chris: Very happy to hear that you are still not smoking. How nice it will be for you to end this year and begin a new one that way! Woot!

Don: Sorry to hear you are under cold virus attack.Fight back I say! Have more brownies! Off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all: about -2 today moving to +4 this week. And no snow, so we are hopeful. LaSalle is supposed to be hitting +11 on Saturday, hoping to get there for that.
> 
> I, too, missed the BB King show, however I'm the only blues fan in the house ..... there is only my wife and me here and I only get one vote.


Rp - Are you playing your banjo much these days? Ever play a ukelele? Now Kacey wants a ukelele....


----------



## Rps

Morning Kim, it's been years since I've had a brownie........... sins of the past I'm afraid.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Rp - Are you playing your banjo much these days? Ever play a ukelele? Now Kacey wants a ukelele....


HI Kim, sadly I've been too busy to pick it up, but that is a New Year's Resolution I can easily handle. Yep tried a Uke, not much different from a banjo [ 4 string and tuning ] but you have to watch the build quality. They can vary significantly and many are no more than toys. You have to watch the fretboard and neck join, like a guitar the strings should follow evenly along the neck with not too much of a gap. Gutstrings will vary in pitch as which can hide poor construction. Make sure you play every string on every fret for evenness of tone. Key is the tuning pegs. They should feel firm and have no play on the head stock.

Check the depth of the wood, should be even and not cardboard like. 

They are fun to play.

For KC: YouTube - Classical Ukulele Bach and Beethoven


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> HI Kim, sadly I've been too busy to pick it up, but that is a New Year's Resolution I can easily handle. Yep tried a Uke, not much different from a banjo [ 4 string and tuning ] but you have to watch the build quality. They can vary significantly and many are no more than toys. You have to watch the fretboard and neck join, like a guitar the strings should follow evenly along the neck with not too much of a gap. Gutstrings will vary in pitch as which can hide poor construction. Make sure you play every string on every fret for evenness of tone. Key is the tuning pegs. They should feel firm and have no play on the head stock.
> 
> Check the depth of the wood, should be even and not cardboard like.
> 
> They are fun to play.


Thanks for the tips Rp - much appreciated. Maybe for her Birthday this year. 

A couple of our Christmas day guests were musically inclined and to say this place got noisy for a while, would be an understatement. Even the electric guitar and amp came out. Poor Grandma.....


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all! 
It is nice to see everyone up and about, as for the baking, it sounds like a wonderful thing... I can recall a funny story about them, I was at a friends home and her daughter was baking away in the kitchen, I remember Doris (mother) laughing at Sheliaghs(daughter) attempt to 'bake' brownies for her boyfriend... they didn't really look so good, and her mother said 'tou can't give those to Leo' and Sheliagh said sure I can, I will jut tell him they are' hash browns...' I learned later from her sister they were indeed!! :lmao:
(I do recall she never offered us any)


Don, get out the toddy mix and sweat it out! it takes 4 days for a cold to leave, but with a little encouragement it might not want to arrive! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc, 'tis a fine spread you have there! 

Rp you must send us a little tune to welcome in the New Year!
And Chris, one day at a time is how you win the battle... now that you have got rid of the nicotine, you have to get rid of the habit... the worst part is over... time to take up woodworking or some thing that keeps your hands and mind busy... knitting is good for that, or sewing... I know men who do both, their wives taught them, they both however prefer sewing to knitting.... one has made quilts for the homeless shelter in his area, so that might be something to keep the 'smoking devil' from catching you up! 

Hope you all have a great day... keep on keeping on...


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I am doing well my friend. I have connected with some like minded individuals like myself. God works in mysterious ways
> 
> I am so grateful I went to see my real friends because they are telling me the truth
> 
> Thank you again for being my friend
> 
> No matter how bad I feel I will not smoke.


That's the spirit, Chris. As well, having some good friends always helps. Excelsiro, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning fellows. Not a day for hanging clothes here at -21° and rising to only -18° today.
> 
> I awoke with a very sore throat this morning, after fighting off a cold for days now, so it appears I am losing this battle. A day to stay inside for sure. Oh well, the upside is that I can get plenty of work done ahead to keep my mind off my ailment.



Wkth your cold and those temps, it is, as you contend, a good day to stay inside and relax. Homemade chicken soup with lots of garlic is just the answer to your "ailment" .......... or so would say my grandmother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp, Leslie and Kim. Sounds like Life is treating you all well today. Tres bon.


----------



## macdoodle

Afternoon Marc, it is still snowing here, not too cold as there is no wind, - 9 right now and that is up a bit from -11 awhile ago... 
here is a video I think you might like, it is quite heartwarming actually,. (Brought a tear to my eye!) 


PetPlace.com


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks for the support guys 

It is a little more complicated than just quitting smoking for me  I see a Dr. on the 4th, but I agree I need to keep myself occupied  

I need to occupy my time  "Out of sight out of mind" Dylan 

Very true about the type of friends. Not all friends are your real friends 

I threw the DSM in the cupboard where it shall stay


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Afternoon Marc, it is still snowing here, not too cold as there is no wind, - 9 right now and that is up a bit from -11 awhile ago...
> here is a video I think you might like, it is quite heartwarming actually,. (Brought a tear to my eye!)
> 
> 
> PetPlace.com


Afternoon, Leslie. That was an amazing video of the "bionic cat".

Just under +5C here and the sun is slowly headed toward the western horizon, so I shall have to take the towels off of the line soon. It was great to get some towels out there at this time of year. Hope your snow is not too deep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Thanks for the support guys
> 
> It is a little more complicated than just quitting smoking for me  I see a Dr. on the 4th, but I agree I need to keep myself occupied
> 
> I need to occupy my time  "Out of sight out of mind" Dylan
> 
> Very true about the type of friends. Not all friends are your real friends
> 
> I threw the DSM in the cupboard where it shall stay


Like your Yin and Yang avatar, Chris. Very appropriate for the sort of balance and inner peace you strive for these days. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A very quiet evening here in my house (the doxies are all sacked out in the living room) and here in The Shang. Still, quiet moments of reflection are good for the mind, body and soul.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to watch the rest of the NY Rangers hockey game, as it is starting to get interesting. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well and at peace with yourself. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had she not died in 1991, tomorrow would have been my mother's 96th birthday. A close friend of ours has a dad 95 and her mom 93 still living in their own home. Amazing. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Marc, what channel has the Ranger game?

I, too, had a friend whose father lived to be over 100. His Dad hated his age as he buried many of his children and most of his friends .... in the end he had no one to talk to that could share similar life experiences .... I think that would be the definition of truly being alone. We live on in the memories of our loved ones .... in that, they are ageless. Being a memory that is passed on is truly being immortal don't you think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, what channel has the Ranger game?
> 
> I, too, had a friend whose father lived to be over 100. His Dad hated his age as he buried many of his children and most of his friends .... in the end he had no one to talk to that could share similar life experiences .... I think that would be the definition of truly being alone. We live on in the memories of our loved ones .... in that, they are ageless. Being a memory that is passed on is truly being immortal don't you think.


It is on one of the Bell Aliant free sports channels. I turned off the TV at the end of the second period, with the Rangers up 2-1. 

My mom had MS, so the last 10-15 years of her life were not quality years. At least she died peacefully in her bed here in St.John's, rather than in a hospital. This is what she wanted and this is what she was able to have at the end of her life. 

Still, as I told my wife, with all of my parents, grandparents, my sister, my aunts and uncles all gone, along with some close friends from my childhood, there is no one with whom I can share my child memories. Still, I have the memories, so they are still with me. Such is Life.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Well, in a way, isn't this what the Shang is all about, people who wish to share their memories. Those which you have shared with me I have and will cherish.....


----------



## Dr.G.

I like the avatar Chris now has, in that the Yin-Yang symbol represents the ancient Chinese understanding of how things work. The outer circle represents "everything", while the black and white shapes within the circle represent the interaction of two energies, called "yin" (black) and "yang" (white). These two energies cause everything to happen. They are not completely black or white, just as things in life are not completely black or white. Still, they cannot exist without each other ....... just as, in the final analysis, we can't live without each other in our lives here on Earth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, in a way, isn't this what the Shang is all about, people who wish to share their memories. Those which you have shared with me I have and will cherish.....


Merci, mon ami. Very true. Over the years that the Shang has been in existence, many have come and gone and have shared much about themselves. 

I should try to get my MBP back from the "evil clutches" of my son, so that we can use the cam embedded in this computer for a true Skype exchange. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Now on the downward slide to 67, I can honestly say that I have no desire to live to be 90+.

I think more in terms of another good 13 to 15 years with a bit of luck. If I fall incapacitated by that time, I can only hope it ends quickly. Getin' old ain't for sissies, believe me. When arthritis curtails what used to be simple tasks and prevents one from doing so many things one used to enjoy, your view on longevity takes on a whole new perspective. I still have a bucket list that is unfinished, but I am fast running out of time. And speaking of time, that is another thing that becomes a blur, the older you get. Once you retire and no longer face the demands of the everyday work world, time literally flies by.

At any rate, I plan to live my final 15 years or so the way I want, doing the things, although limited, that I want to do. Much of what I do now is a chore, not a pleasure in terms of physical effort and that applies in particular to caring for and maintaining my antique car and camping in our motor home. My bones do not handle lying on concrete floors changing oil or repairing brakes. Nor does it easily allow me to climb 12 feet up a vertical ladder to clean off the roof of the motor home each spring, or to repair or replace a broken vent up there during the summer.

Age sneaks up on you very quickly and suddenly, BAM, there it is.


----------



## Rps

Peace be with you and yours always. My wife and daughter have a friend who always would say goodbye with " go in peace" I thought that it was a quaint saying, but in this day and age it is so fitting. Really when you think of it, bidding one to go in peace is about a kind an expression as there is .... you always say Paix, mon ami, which is also a wishing of peace.
Just in case no one has ever said thank you for that ............ thank you, and may peace always be with you and yours.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> Peace be with you and yours always. My wife and daughter have a friend who always would say goodbye with " go in peace" I thought that it was a quaint saying, but in this day and age it is so fitting. Really when you think of it, bidding one to go in peace is about a kind an expression as there is .... you always say Paix, mon ami, which is also a wishing of peace.
> Just in case no one has ever said thank you for that ............ thank you, and may peace always be with you and yours.


I echo your message Rp... my parents had a friend who always said 'peace be with you,' when he said 'so long' he never said goodbye, he said that always made him think he wasn't going to see you again, another lady I grew up around always said 'go in peace', and yet another who said 'peace within... ' all quaint, but in a certain generation quite common in different forms... something perhaps that should be brought back, maybe it would gentle some people out, certainly give them something to think about... 

As for getting older Don, it certainly beats the alternative at this point in time... 

goodnight to you all, have a good sleep, a peaceful sleep .... :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Peace be with you and yours always. My wife and daughter have a friend who always would say goodbye with " go in peace" I thought that it was a quaint saying, but in this day and age it is so fitting. Really when you think of it, bidding one to go in peace is about a kind an expression as there is .... you always say Paix, mon ami, which is also a wishing of peace.
> Just in case no one has ever said thank you for that ............ thank you, and may peace always be with you and yours.


Thank you, Rp. Over the years, there have been many who have sent me PMs thanking me for mu "Paix, mes amis", "Paix, mon ami" and "Paix, mon amie", but this is the first time someone has thanked me personally here in The Shang. I truly appreciate this, mon ami. Paix ....... Shalom ......... Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I echo your message Rp... my parents had a friend who always said 'peace be with you,' when he said 'so long' he never said goodbye, he said that always made him think he wasn't going to see you again, another lady I grew up around always said 'go in peace', and yet another who said 'peace within... ' all quaint, but in a certain generation quite common in different forms... something perhaps that should be brought back, maybe it would gentle some people out, certainly give them something to think about...
> 
> As for getting older Don, it certainly beats the alternative at this point in time...
> 
> goodnight to you all, have a good sleep, a peaceful sleep .... :yawn:


My mother and I had a way of saying goodbye without using that term. We would say "I shall see you when I see you" or "Until then and there". She would also say "We shall see", which is where I got that phrase.

She would have been 96 today. So, happy birthday, mom, wherever you may be. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to snow slowly drifting down from the sky this morning. A strange site for this year. Still, it is only about a centimeter or two, so nothing to shovel ............ yet. So, I shall make a breakfast for one and all this morning and then go clean off my windshield. Paix, mes amis. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Our grandson arrived last night and we will take him to the south side of the city this morning to be with his better half who stayed with her parents in Sherwood Park last night. She is to be induced this morning and if all goes well, another male Sinclair will join the family today. An exciting day ahead indeed, as we await becoming great grandparents.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Our grandson arrived last night and we will take him to the south side of the city this morning to be with his better half who stayed with her parents in Sherwood Park last night. She is to be induced this morning and if all goes well, another male Sinclair will join the family today. An exciting day ahead indeed, as we await becoming great grandparents.


Mazel tov, Don and Ann. Great Grandparents?!?  Still, gotta love the little ones .............. :love2::love2: Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Clockwork

Hey Dr. G 

How long do you think it will take before we end up like where you left? 

1 in 5 2 in 5 3 in 5 4 in 5 in 5

"she's buying the stairway to heaven" 

"It is quality that counts not quantity"


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Hey Dr. G
> 
> How long do you think it will take before we end up like where you left?
> 
> 1 in 5 2 in 5 3 in 5 4 in 5 in 5
> 
> "she's buying the stairway to heaven"
> 
> "It is quality that counts not quantity"


Morning, Chris. Your question sounds like "The Red Queen's Race" in Lewis Carroll's "Through the Looking-Glass", with Alice constantly running but remaining in the same spot.

"Well, in our country," said Alice, still panting a little, "you'd generally get to somewhere else — if you run very fast for a long time, as we've been doing."

"A slow sort of country!" said the Queen. "Now, here, you see, it takes all the running you can do, to keep in the same place. If you want to get somewhere else, you must run at least twice as fast as that!"


----------



## Clockwork

Hey Marc. 

It just so happens I have a 1945 copy of that book. "The adventures of Alice in Wonderland" By Lewis Carrol. I will pass it on to my son  I bought that book on ebay. 

Cheers my friend 

I am going to go for a walk and need take care of myself


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all. Our grandson arrived last night and we will take him to the south side of the city this morning to be with his better half who stayed with her parents in Sherwood Park last night. She is to be induced this morning and if all goes well, another male Sinclair will join the family today. An exciting day ahead indeed, as we await becoming great grandparents.


Congrats Don, hope everyone arrives safely.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc. So much for laundry outside today for you. 
Like Rp, both Kacey and I appreciate the "Paix" tags on your sign offs. They are all a part of the soothing rhythm of the Shang. Kacey remembered it when she was in France and took that "PAX" tile-work photo especially for you. Happy Birthday to your Mom. 

Don: Congrats! Do you know it is a boy, or are just wishful thinking that it is a boy to be added to your growing family? Here's hoping for a safe and speedy delivery. 

Have a nice walk Chris. I like your new avatar too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Hey Marc.
> 
> It just so happens I have a 1945 copy of that book. "The adventures of Alice in Wonderland" By Lewis Carrol. I will pass it on to my son  I bought that book on ebay.
> 
> Cheers my friend
> 
> I am going to go for a walk and need take care of myself


That is a real collector's item, Chris. Kudos.

Yes, we ALL have to take care of ourselves. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for breakfast Marc. So much for laundry outside today for you. 
Like Rp, both Kacey and I appreciate the "Paix" tags on your sign offs. They are all a part of the soothing rhythm of the Shang. Kacey remembered it when she was in France and took that "PAX" tile-work photo especially for you. Happy Birthday to your Mom. " Thanks, Kim, and thank Kacey for me. With two doxie pups from Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, she is now part of our family as well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Morning all.
Another beautiful day here. -18 no wind.
Will be spending the day with the grand daughter. I figure I will be toast by noon.
Wishing all a grand day, and we will talk soon.

Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Morning all.
> Another beautiful day here. -18 no wind.
> Will be spending the day with the grand daughter. I figure I will be toast by noon.
> Wishing all a grand day, and we will talk soon.
> 
> Guy.


Afternoon, Guy. Good to see you here in The Shang once again. Good luck with your day with your grand daughter. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Clockwork

I like the new avatar as well. I just love the book and movie Clockwork Orange. I hope no one thought that was my son in the picture (never even crossed my mind). I just found it and it looked neat at the time. I like learning and Alice in wonderland is way off in left field.

Too many bad choices may end up in no choices at all. I have worked with many people over the years and some of them made some bad choices and kept going till they have no choice 

I love Chinese philosophy in fact I love all philosophy  

I just wish I didn't think so much haha.


----------



## Clockwork

Hi Guy 

Nice to meet you


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don: Congrats! Do you know it is a boy, or are just wishful thinking that it is a boy to be added to your growing family? Here's hoping for a safe and speedy delivery.


Yes, they know it is a boy and he is already named for good measure. I hesitate to use it until I know all is well.


----------



## Clockwork

Congrats Don


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone, and congratulations Don! Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks for the support earlier Sonal. It has been very tough not smoking  I hope you have a nice day.


----------



## Sonal

Clockwork said:


> Thanks for the support earlier Sonal. It has been very tough not smoking  I hope you have a nice day.


Chris, I have never smoked, but a friend of mine is a smoking cessation nurse in Scotland. Quitting is a very difficult thing to do, but she has found that the number one factor in how successful someone is, is their own determination to quit. On that score, you seem to be doing very well. 

Hope you have a nice day as well.


----------



## macdoodle

Good mid-Morning to you all,
Late today, stuff to do sometimes gets in the way of visiting with friends... 
so nice to catch up on all the goings on this morning... 
Yes Marc, your closing is a gentle reminder that if you allow it, peace will indeed find you.... 

Don, what a wonderful event for your family, a great granddad!! :clap:
Keep in touch as you await this blessed event... (any granddaughters on the horizon??)

Kim it has not been good for us in the washline dept. of course freeze-dried isn't too bad if you have somewhere to let them warm up, they do smell delicious... :lmao:

Chris, the avatar is delightful, and a constant reminder to find balance in our lives, there is positive and negative in everything, and to complete the balance their is some negative in the positive and some positive in the negative... it reminds us it cannot be all one or the other... good choice... 

Interesting aside, when I lived in BC I had a lovely oriental friend, and when I was saying yin and yang (as spelled) she gently took my hand and corrected me saying this is western, not wrong for western, but eastern is (phonetics here) Yeen and youngg...
I would never have know this ever had she not chosen to share this pronunciation with me... so now I am sharing with you, I don't think it makes a lot of difference as long as the energy is understood, but though I would share anyway, it was a surprise to me... 

Have a great day everyone.... Rp ... any thought on when you will get another dog?


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> . Rp ... any thought on when you will get another dog?


Yep!, They tell us they will have one ready for us around May-June timeframe. So that will be fun.


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks or the help and support macdoodle and anyone else I missed  I read somewhere that the (yinyang?) was actually a festival in China many moons ago, where they wore both black and white clothing and danced to symbolize both good and evil forces. Who knows with history  

I just got our blue point Siamese cat it's shots  He is feisty like me haha. He is teaching me to be patient 

Sonal. My wife is a nurse as well and I am very grateful to have her in my life  I used to work in the addiction field and I think it is time I got out. It is a very stressful field and I am not able to do it anymore, or at least at this point in my life. I am not sure what I will do, but if I am patient the answer will come. 

I think everything can be both good and bad and history has a funny way of repeating itself, which is why I choose the handle clockwork 

Cheers my friends


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yep!, They tell us they will have one ready for us around May-June timeframe. So that will be fun.


Good to hear, Rp. Tova should be pleased. Cruzer II ............. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think everything can be both good and bad and history has a funny way of repeating itself, which is why I choose the handle clockwork." All too true, Chris. An interesting selection. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is a good time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. 

Last TGIF Breakfast of 2010 tomorrow ........... be there or be square.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Well, here is the last TGIF Breakfast of the month and year, so it shall be a good one to help you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the TGIF breakfast. I will need some as I comp the first edition of SAP to start a new year tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the TGIF breakfast. I will need some as I comp the first edition of SAP to start a new year tomorrow.


Morning, Don. So, are you a great-grandfather yet? You might be the first one in The Shang.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Dull but warm here. May go to a show tonight ....either Tron or The Fighter.......... usually do that on NYE as the bar scene is not our style.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Dull but warm here. May go to a show tonight ....either Tron or The Fighter.......... usually do that on NYE as the bar scene is not our style.


Morning, Rp. My wife and I shall have some friends over to ring in the new year. Hope this finds you and your family well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, and same to you and all the Shang members.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, and same to you and all the Shang members.....


Merci, Rp. I personally make it a point not to drink much on NYE, in that the worst hangover I ever had happened on New Year's Day, 1970. A group of us who were about to graduate university in June, 1970 felt that it might be our last NYE together, in that most of us would be drafted into the US Army by the summer or fall of 1970. Three were drafted (me included), and two of this trio, Big Al Ackerman and Ralph Lyon, never returned from their tour of duy in Vietnam. This is why when I am with friends, I normally toast "L'chaim" or "To the class of 1970, those present and departed".

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp. Marc, we still await the news, although we must depend on daughter Crystal to relay text messages from our Grandson as neither Ann nor I have texting capabilities on our cell phones. Nick prefers to communicate that way as his cell is registered in Fort McMurray and each phone call he makes in Edmonton is therefore long distance and expensive. As of 9:00 p.m. last night, his wife was sleeping and labour had stopped. They had tried to induce her at 8:00 a.m., but it did not work. (She was due on the 22nd.) Since Crystal has yet to get up, we don't know if anything happened overnight. Will post here once I know.

Rp, we don't do the bar scene either and we gave up going out on New Year's Eve over 20 years back. We also watch a movie, but do so at home with popcorn and a wee bottle of champagne, followed by watching the countdown on TV from various locations around the world. I cannot recall the last time we made it to midnight though. We wind up falling asleep on the couches and awaking around 2:00 or 3:00 a.m, then head to bed. Come to think of it, it's not much of a celebration, is it?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Rp. Marc, we still await the news, although we must depend on daughter Crystal to relay text messages from our Grandson as neither Ann nor I have texting capabilities on our cell phones. Nick prefers to communicate that way as his cell is registered in Fort McMurray and each phone call he makes in Edmonton is therefore long distance and expensive. As of 9:00 p.m. last night, his wife was sleeping and labour had stopped. They had tried to induce her at 8:00 a.m., but it did not work. (She was due on the 22nd.) Since Crystal has yet to get up, we don't know if anything happened overnight. Will post here once I know.
> 
> Rp, we don't do the bar scene either and we gave up going out on New Year's Eve over 20 years back. We also watch a movie, but do so at home with popcorn and a wee bottle of champagne, followed by watching the countdown on TV from various locations around the world. I cannot recall the last time we made it to midnight though. We wind up falling asleep on the couches and awaking around 2:00 or 3:00 a.m, then head to bed. Come to think of it, it's not much of a celebration, is it?


Don, here's hoping that all goes well.

We are usually awakened from a deep sleep at 3:45AM and then again at 4:45AM when my wife's brothers call from Edmonton and Calgary just after midnight, and her sister calls from Victoria just after midnight. Each year they "forget" the 3 /2 and 4 1/2 time zone differences.


----------



## macdoodle

Good Morning Gentlemen,
Well thanks for the wonderful breakfast Marc, I prefer to overindulge on the food rather than the bubbly. 

Don, maybe your new great grand-baby is waiting to be #1 on the hit parade... first born after midnight... if he has hung on this long he may have a goal in mind... 
My first child was 2 weeks early and my last 2 weeks late... I think they have an agenda we know nothing about, sometimes it is best to let mother nature do her thing, everything in it's proper time... 
Any bets on when this soul will arrive? If he isn't here yet, I will put my money closer to midnight... tonight unless they try to induce again... been there, done that, didn't like it... 

Rp sounds as if you two are going to have a lovely evening watching a film, are they new releases? (I am not in the know of what's what in the movie business) but I do hope you enjoy whatever you watch.. :clap:

SO -

Happy New Year's Eve everyone , drive safely, stay warm, see you next year!:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Happy New Year's Eve everyone , drive safely, stay warm, see you next year!" Same to you, Leslie.


----------



## SINC

Morning Leslie, all the money is now on a New Year's Baby. We just learned she is dilated 2 cm, so it will be a while as it often is with firstborns. Having the New Year's Baby would be a real bonus for them. That said, as long as he's healthy is all that matters.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Leslie, all the money is now on a New Year's Baby. We just learned she is dilated 2 cm, so it will be a while as it often is with firstborns. Having the New Year's Baby would be a real bonus for them. That said, as long as he's healthy is all that matters.


Are you sure it's a he?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Are you sure it's a he?


Yes, as I have mentioned before I even know his name, but hesitate to use it until I know all is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, as I have mentioned before I even know his name, but hesitate to use it until I know all is well.


Very wise decision, Don. Good luck to all your family.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Morning Leslie, all the money is now on a New Year's Baby. We just learned she is dilated 2 cm, so it will be a while as it often is with firstborns. Having the New Year's Baby would be a real bonus for them. That said, as long as he's healthy is all that matters.


Hmmm, if labour has begun again it is a long time between here and midnight, but chances are he will arrive in time for supper... at the latest... not all first born take a long time.... but if it isn't too stressful he may rest long enough to make an appearance for the new year... poor mum if he waits that long, unless she too can sleep on and off... 

No matter, healthy is much more important... (I am still hoping for midnight if mum can get some rest) 

This is quite exciting ... what a nice way to end (or begin) the year... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hmmm, if labour has begun again it is a long time between here and midnight, but chances are he will arrive in time for supper... at the latest... not all first born take a long time.... but if it isn't too stressful he may rest long enough to make an appearance for the new year... poor mum if he waits that long, unless she too can sleep on and off...
> 
> No matter, healthy is much more important... (I am still hoping for midnight if mum can get some rest)
> 
> This is quite exciting ... what a nice way to end (or begin) the year... :clap:


I kept my mother in labor for 36 hours. When I was born, she did not want to see me for a little while. Luckily, or so I was told, I was such a cute baby that the nurses all adored me until my mom was ready for our first bonding moments. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

584 minutes, at least here in St.John's, until the new year. The countdown begins ..............


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I kept my mother in labor for 36 hours. When I was born, she did not want to see me for a little while. Luckily, or so I was told, I was such a cute baby that the nurses all adored me until my mom was ready for our first bonding moments. :love2::love2:


 i am glad that was not my experience, so it could be a new years baby ... 
THAT would be exciting... I can hear Don now telling his great grandbaby that people coast to coast in Canada waited with baited breath and warm wishes on New Years Eve for his arrival....:clap: Now that will be a good tale to tell....:lmao:

We are all waiting to see if he kicks out the old year, or calls (yells really) in the new... 

Any bets?? I think it will be around 7-9 pm ...
(But I am secretly hoping for the New Year...


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> 584 minutes, at least here in St.John's, until the new year. The countdown begins ..............


Here is a countdown time site, enter country and city... see how much time is left of 2010,

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/newyear.html?p0=55


Happy New Year when it get to your place!! 

Marc will be in next year and we will still be in last year!! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Happy New Year, Shangri-La!

Will be heading up to my boyfriend's soon for a quiet evening in. I'll be making mulled wine. He'll be making dinner and providing some bubbly stuff. We might walk up to Mel Lastman's Square to see what's going on, but overall, it should be a nice low-key night.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc will be in next year and we will still be in last year!!" Yes, that't the way it goes when you live in Canada's far east. Still, I shall be asleep as the folks out west ring in the new year. So, it balances out in the end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy New Year, Shangri-La!
> 
> Will be heading up to my boyfriend's soon for a quiet evening in. I'll be making mulled wine. He'll be making dinner and providing some bubbly stuff. We might walk up to Mel Lastman's Square to see what's going on, but overall, it should be a nice low-key night.


Same to you, Sonal. Sounds like a fine evening. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Happy New Year Shang Gang!

Good Luck with the arrival of your new grandson Don. May everyone be safe, happy and healthy.

I arrived 2 months early and weighed a whopping 2 lbs, 2 oz. That was a dangerously low weight for a baby ...50 years ago. I'm glad medical technology has improved since then.

I hope everyone has a great and safe New Year's evening and Day - whether quiet or raucous.


----------



## Dr.G.

'I hope everyone has a great and safe New Year's evening and Day - whether quiet or raucous. " Same to you, Kim. It shall be quiet here ............. now, less than 5 hours away. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MLeh

Received my first 'Happy New Year' quite a while ago from a friend who lives in KSA*. 

The wonders of the internet - being able to keep in touch with friends near and far.

*Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Luck with the arrival of your new grandson Don. May everyone be safe, happy and healthy.



Actually it's not my grandson Kim. It's my grandson's son.


----------



## SINC

UPDATE:

Christian John Sinclair joined our family this afternoon at 4:30 p.m. weighing in at 8 lbs. 2 oz. He is named for the Christmas season and his Dad (Nicolas Christopher Sinclair), and his middle name a family tradition. My grandfather was simply John Sinclair, my father was Finlay John William Sinclair, I of course am Donald John Sinclair and our firstborn and now a proud grandfather Is Gregory John Sinclair. Mom Jessica and son doing just fine.


----------



## MLeh

Congrats to all, Don.


----------



## SINC

Did I promise film?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Christian John Sinclair joined our family this afternoon at 4:30 p.m. weighing in at 8 lbs. 2 oz. He is named for the Christmas season and his Dad (Nicolas Christopher Sinclair), and his middle name a family tradition. My grandfather was simply John Sinclair, my father was Finlay John William Sinclair, I of course am Donald John Sinclair and our firstborn and now a proud grandfather Is Gregory John Sinclair. Mom Jessica and son doing just fine.


Kudos, Don .......... or should I say Mazel Tov. Whatever, so long as he is healthy, he shall become wealthy and wise in due course. Give my best to you whole family. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did I promise film?


Looks just like you ............. just without any pink.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, did someone mention pink? Hmmm . . .


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh oh, did someone mention pink? Hmmm . . .


My eyes!!!! My eyes!!!!!! A beautiful baby picture is all that will save us now. Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

15 minutes to go until the new year here in St.John's ................. and I can't see anything but pink.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Did I promise film?


:clap::clap::clap:Yeaaa... he is beautiful Don, and Christian is a wonderful name... my young friends called their baby Christian ... about 4 years ago... it is a super name... 

Congratulations Great Grand-dad and to Great Grand- mum too!! 

This will surely be the best Christmas / New Years gift ever!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 15 minutes to go until the new year here in St.John's ................. and I can't see anything but pink.


Perhaps this will help?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Perhaps this will help?


I can see!! I can see!!! Praise the Lord ....... I can see again .........


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. After 1AM here in St.John's. May we ALL have a healthy, happy and prosperous 2011. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you and your family well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Congratulations Don! He is a charmer already! 

WOOOOT! WOOOOT! WOOOOT!


----------



## screature

Congrats once again Don...
and once again.... Happy New Year Don!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a light ......... and a quiet breakfast for all of you this morning, just in case some of you over-indulged last night. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I behaved myself last night and was asleep before 11:00 keeping my 20 year plus record of never having seen a new year enter intact.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I behaved myself last night and was asleep before 11:00 keeping my 20 year plus record of never having seen a new year enter intact.


Morning, Don. An interesting record. 

How does it feel to be a great grandfather?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I think it is having more of an effect on our oldest son who became a grandfather at 42 yesterday. Serves him right though, as he made me a grandfather at 41.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I think it is having more of an effect on our oldest son who became a grandfather at 42 yesterday. Serves him right though, as he made me a grandfather at 41.


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Some stragglers are drifting in to The Cafe Chez Marc in need of coffee. I shall keep a steady stream of java coming throughout the day. Hope it helps.


----------



## KC4

Good MORNING SHANG!
WOOT WOOT WOOT!

Nice way to start the year! 
I'll have some of that coffee to get me going please Marc! I have a big gathering at my home today...I'm guessing 50-60 will come and go. All are welcome. Send Doxies...

Deep fried turkey, chicken and sausage gumbo, Cajun BBQ shrimp, fresh french bread,rice, fruit, cheese, chips, dip, assorted nuts (and that's just the hosts), veggies, crackers (and that's just the guests), cookies, brownies (4 kinds), various candies and chocolates, rum cake, trifle (called "Sex in a Bowl" so Kacey hilariously won't touch it), key lime pie, margaritas (just because they are my favorite), Caesars (fresh from Rome), fruit punch, tea, pop and coffee.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Marc, I think it is having more of an effect on our oldest son who became a grandfather at 42 yesterday. Serves him right though, as he made me a grandfather at 41.


Bahahahah! That's so fitting isn't it? Congrats again. I hope everyone is still doing well this morning! 

I'm still waiting to be a Grammy! (sigh)

Off for a quick check of SAP and then I'm off and running. 
Woot!


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Marc, I think it is having more of an effect on our oldest son who became a grandfather at 42 yesterday. Serves him right though, as he made me a grandfather at 41.


What's that famous parental curse? "I hope you have a child _just like you_."

Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## macdoodle

Good morning All, welcome to 2011 ... it is a bit frosty this first day of the New Year.... but it sure sounds warm and inviting at your house Kim... all that food, were you up all night?? It is nicer to celebrate in the daytime with friends and family... I know you will have a great time!! :clap:

Don, what goes around comes around, tell your son to make sure his son suggest to his son... wait a little longer before learning about the birds and the bees and the practice thereof... :lmao:
At least you are all young enough to enjoy it... tell your son to have another baby,,, they can grow up together... 

Marc a nice breakfast with coffee is perfect... I shall turn mine into brunch... thanks.. you have been in the new year longer than any of us, tell me, how is it shaping up??? :lmao:

Well cheery bye all, I am off to do the usual routine, and then to make a few rounds to the neighbours... Happy New year to y'all!!


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> What's that famous parental curse? "I hope you have a child _just like you_."
> 
> Happy New Year, everyone.


Same to you Elaine. And of course great grandma is hardly impressed at all.


----------



## Rps

Congrats Don. Wonderful!

Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Thanks, Rp. Hope that you and your family have a good year as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## tilt

Happy new year to everyone! My wife and I had the last week and a half off and we get back to work on Monday, but hey, there is still a day left to enjoy 

Cheers everyone and once again, I hope 2011 treats all of us better than 2010 did


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Happy new year to everyone! My wife and I had the last week and a half off and we get back to work on Monday, but hey, there is still a day left to enjoy
> 
> Cheers everyone and once again, I hope 2011 treats all of us better than 2010 did



Same to you, Mohan. That was the same situation with my wife and me, and we both start work on Tuesday. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Clockwork

Happy new year gang 

Nice day today 9 C and raining  

Went for a walk in the rain 

Glad I quit smoking long before new Year... rather not go through that again 

Glad I quit cold turkey this time


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Same to you Elaine. And of course great grandma is hardly impressed at all.


Great grandma doesn't look old enough to be a GGMa!!

She sure looks like she has found her 'element' no fighting over that sweet soul now.... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Happy new year gang
> 
> Nice day today 9 C and raining
> 
> Went for a walk in the rain
> 
> Glad I quit smoking long before new Year... rather not go through that again
> 
> Glad I quit cold turkey this time


Afternoon, Chris. Guess any time is good when it comes to quitting smoking. Excelsior, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Belated congrats to Don, Jessica... What a great way to start the year.

Other than that wishing everyone a Happy and Healthy New Year.

Bob


----------



## Rps

Well, below is my first web published article on my web site. I would welcome comments for those brave enough to read it under the Reading and Writings heading.

The Eclectic Train


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, below is my first web published article on my web site. I would welcome comments for those brave enough to read it under the Reading and Writings heading.
> 
> The Eclectic Train


An excellent item. I especially liked the background info re your father and mother and ESL, the theoretical rationale for you premise, and especially the conclusion -- "I liken being an instructor to walking down a path; you should have an idea of where your are, where you are going, and how to get there. The path, however, may have many twists, turns and alternatives....it’s recognising when to change the route that’s the key." A favorite expression of my grandfather used to be "If you don't know where you are going, any path will take you there". 

Thanks for sharing this insightful and relevant piece of academic writitng. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I guess there will be someone in need of Sunday Brunch tomorrow morning, the first one of 2011. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May this be a year of health, happiness and prosperity for you and your family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

For all those in our Shang family, present and absent, may this also be a year of health, happiness and prosperity for us all. Excelsior, my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch, brought to your bed if desired, is ready to be served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I may not get out of bed the way I feel. My throat is so bad my voice is like gravel and every joint aches. Is it too early for a hot rum toddy?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I may not get out of bed the way I feel. My throat is so bad my voice is like gravel and every joint aches. Is it too early for a hot rum toddy?


Sorry to hear this, Don. Are you a believer in ColdFX? I was not, but it seems to be working for me.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. Are you a believer in ColdFX? I was not, but it seems to be working for me.


Marc, I've never tried ColdFX, even though if I recall, it was developed right here in Edmonton. I have no belief one way or the other, so I might just give it a whirl. Surely it can't make it any worse.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I've never tried ColdFX, even though if I recall, it was developed right here in Edmonton. I have no belief one way or the other, so I might just give it a whirl. Surely it can't make it any worse.


I was not a believer, but my wife said that this product worked for her. I use it when there is the onset of a cold and it lessens the cold from developing too far. Try it and see. Remember to take it as prescribed (e.g., 3 the first day twice, 2 the second day twice, etc.) Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hope that Kim's party went well. We have added a few items on the menu of The Cafe Chez Marc that were served at her party.

6 Doxi-licious Long Dog Dachshund Sauces...Sure to Wag your Tail.

* Meaner Wiener - Gourmet Chipotle Sauce 
* Double Dog Dare "Ya - Gourmet Pepper Sauce 
* Steam'n Weenie - Gourmet Habanero Sauce 
* Jalapeenie Weenie - Gourmet Jalapeno Sauce 
* Weenie Dog Chicken Hot Wing Habanero Sauce 
* Louisiana Long Dog - Cajun Pepper Sauce


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Don hope you will be feeling better.
Marc, there is a hot dog place in Burlington which has sold foot long hot dogs for almost 80 years. They have about 40 varieties. It is called Easterbrooks...........they're great!.............Oh!, that's right that's a cereal.........


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning to my friends in the Shang!!

It's obviously been a while since I have been here and I mentioned to Marc that life gets in the way sometimes. All is well though. I just wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year and a belated Merry Christmas.

Don, I second Marc's comment about the Cold FX. I take one capsule daily as a preventative and I rarely get sick. When you do feel a cold coming on, do use it as directed. My preventative medicine consists of vitamins: Zinc, Vitamin C, Vitamin B Complex, Vitamin D and Cold FX. All help build a strong immune system. Good luck with the cold.


----------



## SINC

Hey Warren, nice to see you drop by. It just occurred to me that I quit taking multi-vitamins this past summer after nine years of continuous use. This is the first time I've been sick in 10 years. Perhaps I had better get back on the program.


----------



## Rps

Don my father used to take multi-vitamins and he never had a cold that I can remember. Doesn't hurt to take them again. As for Cold-Fx I hear it does work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Don hope you will be feeling better.
> Marc, there is a hot dog place in Burlington which has sold foot long hot dogs for almost 80 years. They have about 40 varieties. It is called Easterbrooks...........they're great!.............Oh!, that's right that's a cereal.........


Know it well. Maddie Easterbrook is a lover of dachshunds. The original Easterbrook's shop was on Spring Garden Rd. with Easterbrooks Too being on New Street. Love their Hotdog bubblegum icecream and Belly Buster + Rueben Dog + Fries (without Cheese & Gravy). :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good morning to my friends in the Shang!!
> 
> It's obviously been a while since I have been here and I mentioned to Marc that life gets in the way sometimes. All is well though. I just wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year and a belated Merry Christmas.
> 
> Don, I second Marc's comment about the Cold FX. I take one capsule daily as a preventative and I rarely get sick. When you do feel a cold coming on, do use it as directed. My preventative medicine consists of vitamins: Zinc, Vitamin C, Vitamin B Complex, Vitamin D and Cold FX. All help build a strong immune system. Good luck with the cold.



Welcome back, Warren. Glad to see you here once again. Hope that this finds your family well and ready for a prosperous 2011. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I too am all for an array of vitamins, minerals, etc, within reason. I do each day and it helps for various things.


----------



## SINC

I just added an interesting little feature to SAP, a revolving map of the world that shows where recent hits on the site are coming from in real time. At the bottom left of the globe there are a set of seven tiny controls. If you click on the bottom right symbol, it will open a page with a full size rotating globe so you can see what is going on much easier. Not sure If I will keep it or not, but perhaps a few here could take a look and see what you think?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just added an interesting little feature to SAP, a revolving map of the world that shows where recent hits on the site are coming from in real time. At the bottom left of the globe there are a set of seven tiny controls. If you click on the bottom right symbol, it will open a page with a full size rotating globe so you can see what is going on much easier. Not sure If I will keep it or not, but perhaps a few here could take a look and see what you think?


Cool feature, Don. I guess I am "Saint John's, Newfoundland" rather than St.John's, Newfoundland and Labrador. Still, better to be included in Canada than not.


----------



## macdoodle

Like the rotating map, kind of cute... 

The article on the girl who is getting charged with weapon possession is ridiculous... 
i am sure given her scholastic achievements and the fact she was never in trouble should make the school see it was an honest mistake... how would she know she had a knife in there until she opened it?
This paranoia is getting way out of hand.... 

Just so you know Don, the article on Kraft is duplicated, just thought you might like to know in case you need the space for something else... 

I am glad to see all are well this morning, Don the cold will run it's course, but the supplements are a very good thing to return to... I miss a day hear and there, but do take them fairly regularly, so far I can't complain..

Thanks for breakfast Marc, always a welcome sight 

TTFN ....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Know it well. Maddie Easterbrook is a lover of dachshunds. The original Easterbrook's shop was on Spring Garden Rd. with Easterbrooks Too being on New Street. Love their Hotdog bubblegum icecream and Belly Buster + Rueben Dog + Fries (without Cheese & Gravy). :love2:


For me, it's the Texarkana: Chili [ good enough to eat in a bowl, not the junk you get elsewhere ] and real shredded cheddar cheese. Good enough to clog the best of arteries.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Just so you know Don, the article on Kraft is duplicated, just thought you might like to know in case you need the space for something else...


Leslie, you lost me with this. Not at all sure what you mean as I can see no article that refers to "Kraft", nor any duplicates, so can you expand on that?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> For me, it's the Texarkana: Chili [ good enough to eat in a bowl, not the junk you get elsewhere ] and real shredded cheddar cheese. Good enough to clog the best of arteries.


:love2::love2::love2: Sadly, they stopped using real dachshunds in their Texarkana Chili ............... something about health regulations and such. tptptptp


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 



Rps said:


> Well, below is my first web published article on my web site. I would welcome comments for those brave enough to read it under the Reading and Writings heading.
> 
> The Eclectic Train


That looks interesting Rp. I'll have a closer look when I have more time. Would you believe I am still cleaning up from yesterday? 


Dr.G. said:


> Hope that Kim's party went well. We have added a few items on the menu of The Cafe Chez Marc that were served at her party.
> 
> 6 Doxi-licious Long Dog Dachshund Sauces...Sure to Wag your Tail.
> 
> * Meaner Wiener - Gourmet Chipotle Sauce
> * Double Dog Dare "Ya - Gourmet Pepper Sauce
> * Steam'n Weenie - Gourmet Habanero Sauce
> * Jalapeenie Weenie - Gourmet Jalapeno Sauce
> * Weenie Dog Chicken Hot Wing Habanero Sauce
> * Louisiana Long Dog - Cajun Pepper Sauce


Hee hee. They were all a hit....I did have one innocuous looking "surprise" among the offerings: Chili Chocolates. They appeared to be chocolate covered raisins or nuts, but weren't. Those chocolates bit back and sent a few vict... er, I mean guests running for the fruit punch. Which just escalates the burn. ....(snicker).... (bread is the best thing to quickly remove the burning residue from one's mouth) 



MaxPower said:


> Good morning to my friends in the Shang!!
> 
> It's obviously been a while since I have been here and I mentioned to Marc that life gets in the way sometimes. All is well though. I just wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year and a belated Merry Christmas.
> 
> Don, I second Marc's comment about the Cold FX. I take one capsule daily as a preventative and I rarely get sick. When you do feel a cold coming on, do use it as directed. My preventative medicine consists of vitamins: Zinc, Vitamin C, Vitamin B Complex, Vitamin D and Cold FX. All help build a strong immune system. Good luck with the cold.


Happy New Year Warren! Nice to see you in the Shang. I believe in Cold FX As well. 
Hope you and yours have a healthy and prosperous 2011!



macdoodle said:


> I am glad to see all are well this morning, Don the cold will run it's course, but the supplements are a very good thing to return to... I miss a day hear and there, but do take them fairly regularly, so far I can't complain..
> 
> TTFN ....


Good morning Leslie. My sister-in-law gifted me with some Oil of Oregano on New Year's Eve. It is supposed to have superior immunity building properties than echinacea.

I love cooking with Oregano for sure and thought the taste of the oil (which one is supposed to drop directly on the tongue) would be pleasant. ACK! PtTBBPPBPPBPBPTHHHH! It burns! It burns! Ptoooey! 
(where's the bread!)



Don- Hope you are feeling better soon - Want some Oil of Oregano? It'll fix you up.
Off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, you lost me with this. Not at all sure what you mean as I can see no article that refers to "Kraft", nor any duplicates, so can you expand on that?


  My most sincere and deepest apologies Don, it isn't you, it is in the article about the girl and the lunchbox... (Fox News) left hand side...I forgot I was on a different page from SAP
Please forgive me.... it wasn't anything you would have missed, it is quite obvious, so I was surprised to notice it.


----------



## SINC

Ah, I see, well that's an easily made conclusion when one surfs for any length of time. Not to worry Leslie, no damage done.


----------



## SINC

Two snowmen are standing in a field. One says to the other, "Funny, I smell carrots too."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Two snowmen are standing in a field. One says to the other, "Funny, I smell carrots too."


A oldie but a goodie, Don. :lmao::clap:

How are you feeling now?


----------



## SINC

Better Marc, but it has been a trying day. My cough is deep and severe and while I can usually deal with that just fine, when one combines it with diarrhea, It becomes somewhat like a game of Texas Hold'em.


----------



## Rps

Brings a new definition to the River doesn't it.......


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Better Marc, but it has been a trying day. My cough is deep and severe and while I can usually deal with that just fine, when one combines it with diarrhea, It becomes somewhat like a game of Texas Hold'em.



Sounds like you need a Buckley's and Imodium B-52. Down the hatch. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Brings a new definition to the River doesn't it.......


XX):lmao:beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to get back into teaching mode in that the semester starts in a few days. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Awoke coughing at 3:15 and can't get back to sleep so figured I may as well get some work done. The sore throat is killer this morning. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Awoke coughing at 3:15 and can't get back to sleep so figured I may as well get some work done. The sore throat is killer this morning. Sigh.


Morning, Don. Sorry to hear that you are still sick. Hopetully it shall pass soon. Hot soup or a hot toddy might be in order today. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hot breakfast might be in order for most today, so it shall be ready when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## screature

Morning Don, sorry to hear you aren't well. I have been awake pretty much since 3:00 am as well (not because I am sick though, just restless) getting a few winks here and there and finally just decided to give into my sleeplessness at about 5:30 and just get up.

Make sure you force yourself to drink water to replace your lost fluids Don... some PediaSure or the like might be in order as well to get your electrolytes back up to where they should be. I hope you are feeling better soon Don...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Steve. Good to see you up and about here in The Shang. So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## screature

Thanks for the breakfast Marc... any pancakes on the menu... I haven't had good pancakes in ages...

Morning to the rest of the early risers today...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks for the breakfast Marc... any pancakes on the menu... I haven't had good pancakes in ages...
> 
> Morning to the rest of the early risers today...


Yes, we have nine varieties of pancakes .............. and 13 different types of syrups and berry toppings. Enjoy.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Steve. Good to see you up and about here in The Shang. So, how is Life treating you these days?


Thanks Marc... had a good holiday (today's the last day) and I managed to get some painting in (more today). 2011 is the year of the Rabbit (of which I are one ) and so it is supposed to be a good year for me creatively... I hope it proves to be true.

How about yourself Marc, how have you been keeping?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Marc... had a good holiday (today's the last day) and I managed to get some painting in (more today). 2011 is the year of the Rabbit (of which I are one ) and so it is supposed to be a good year for me creatively... I hope it proves to be true.
> 
> How about yourself Marc, how have you been keeping?


Good to hear, Steve. Specifically, what sort of painting do you do? All goes well here as I set my sights on getting my three web courses ready for the semester which starts on Thursday. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we have nine varieties of pancakes .............. and 13 different types of syrups and berry toppings. Enjoy.


I like blueberry pancakes (properly cooked... which seems to be hard to find unless I make them ) with good ole' Quebec maple syrup.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Steve. Specifically, what sort of painting do you do? All goes well here as I set my sights on getting my three web courses ready for the semester which starts on Thursday. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


Very eclectic in subject matter, usually with an abstract twist of some sort and mostly in acrylics and oils.

Good luck with the course preparations... I would have thought with your experience you could almost prepare your courses on auto pilot by now...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I like blueberry pancakes (properly cooked... which seems to be hard to find unless I make them ) with good ole' Quebec maple syrup.


We have those, with Quebec syrup and NS/NL blueberries.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> We have those, with Quebec syrup and *NS/NL* blueberries.


Yummm.... I'll take a four stack please.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Very eclectic in subject matter, usually with an abstract twist of some sort and mostly in acrylics and oils.
> 
> Good luck with the course preparations... I would have thought with your experience you could almost prepare your courses on auto pilot by now...


I am a lover of the French Impressionist movement, the Group of Seven, and actually most sorts of paintings. I have done a bit of abstract painting myself, but like playing music, dance and singing, I leave it to others to undertake these fine arts, and I just appreciate their efforts.

Sadly, in Desire to Learn, we can't just transfer the basic course from one semester to the next. The shell is transferred, and then I have to copy and paste the main questions, introductions, guidelines, etc, from the previous semester to the current one. Still, this means I am able to make some changes from one year to the next. 

My online text remains the same, which I add on to from year to year. From my high of 7 different courses which I offered online for a total of 21 classes one year (still a Canadian record), I am down to 5 web courses offered a total of 12 times a year. I pride myself on being an effective teleprofessor. Students seem to like my courese, and there is a wait list for every course I teach, so I shall keep going until they start to complain or not register for these web courses. We shall see.

Marc Glassman - Memorial University of Newfoundland - RateMyProfessors.com


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Steve, and all. Sunny here today and nice for this time of year, around -2. Steve I thought you would take crepes instead of pancakes? Actually, pancakes are my wife's fav ...... personally I'd rather have steak and eggs.....


----------



## screature

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Steve, and all. Sunny here today and nice for this time of year, around -2. *Steve I thought you would take crepes instead of pancakes?* Actually, pancakes are my wife's fav ...... personally I'd rather have steak and eggs.....


Nope... I am a transplanted Quebecer (been here most of my life though). I was born in Nova Scotia (my family has been there since the 1750's) so my food traditions are primarily Anglo Saxon. I enjoy a good savoy breakfast as well... I just have not had good pancakes in a long time as it seems the only way I can have good ones is if I make them myself... my dear old Mom's recipe, that being said, for me good ones are all about the cooking.  Restaurants don't take the time to cook them long enough and they usually end up coming to the table doughy and underdone. 

How were your holidays Rp?


----------



## Rps

Good Steve. My house hunting was somewhat delayed with the arrival to two grandchildren. My second youngest son and his wife welcomed the arrival of Nathan and my youngest don and his wife welcomed the arrival of Taylor Rose. So it was a great holiday in that regard. You?


----------



## screature

Rps said:


> Good Steve. My house hunting was somewhat delayed with the arrival to two grandchildren. My second youngest son and his wife welcomed the arrival of Nathan and my youngest don and his wife welcomed the arrival of Taylor Rose. So it was a great holiday in that regard. You?


Hey congrats!!! You and Don are the same in that regard... 

Are you looking to buy or rent?

No new arrivals in our family, my sister actually lost one of her family member's on New Year's Day. They had to put down their 13 year old yellow lab, Oscar. But aside from that it was very pleasant and quiet... just the way we like it these days.


----------



## Rps

Sorry to hear about Oscar, as you are aware there are many dog lovers here in the Shang. No we are looking to buy. I've been looking in LaSalle [ which we like ] and Amherstberg area. Hope to firm up a decision by May. Then the long trek move .......


----------



## screature

Rps said:


> Sorry to hear about Oscar, as you are aware there are many dog lovers here in the Shang. No we are looking to buy. I've been looking in LaSalle [ which we like ] and Amherstberg area. Hope to firm up a decision by May. Then the long trek move .......


Thanks for the condolences Rp.

Are you moving for work?


----------



## Rps

screature said:


> Thanks for the condolences Rp.
> 
> Are you moving for work?


No, I'm actually trying to start my "second career", tho' it sounds like I'm moving for work we like the area and hopefully something will crop up there. We've been torn between Bowmanville and Windsor area so I makes it difficult to setup shop so to speak until we make a decision. I'm hoping to have that settled by May, then I can look around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. 

Sorry to hear about Oscar, Steve. Sadly, I know the feeling well.  Paix, mon ami.

Afternoon, Rp. Hope this finds your grandchild well, and for you to find the home of your dreams. My wife still wants us to retire to Nova Scotia. Someday.

Very foggy and +5C here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

As always, I shared this with my students. A classic online story of the impact of teachers.

The Make A Difference Movie - The Teddy Stallard Story - by Mary Robinson Reynolds | The MasterMinding Maven® - Full Length Version


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


screature said:


> Thanks for the breakfast Marc... any pancakes on the menu... I haven't had good pancakes in ages...
> 
> Morning to the rest of the early risers today...


Good Morning Steve! I love a well cooked pancake too. Can't take the doughy ones either. My faves are "Swedish" panckaes...an eggy crepe like thin pancake filled with fruit and whip cream. But whenever I cook them, I always cook extras because they are good cold. Can't say that for most other pancakes. 



Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we have nine varieties of pancakes .............. and 13 different types of syrups and berry toppings. Enjoy.


Got Swedish pancakes? 

I looked at your latest Professor rating! WOOT! I chuckled at the "Hotness" status. I'm glad your ratings were lowest on easiness...(because in my opinion, nothing worthwhile is too easy to do) 



screature said:


> .... I managed to get some painting in (more today). 2011 is the year of the Rabbit (of which I are one ) and so it is supposed to be a good year for me creatively... I hope it proves to be true.


I'm looking forward to seeing your new creations you wascally wabbit!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Good Morning Steve! I love a well cooked pancake too. Can't take the doughy ones either. My faves are "Swedish" panckaes...an eggy crepe like thin pancake filled with fruit and whip cream. But whenever I cook them, I always cook extras because they are good cold. Can't say that for most other pancakes.
> 
> 
> Got Swedish pancakes?
> 
> I looked at your latest Professor rating! WOOT! I chuckled at the "Hotness" status. I'm glad your ratings were lowest on easiness...(because in my opinion, nothing worthwhile is too easy to do)
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your new creations you wascally wabbit!


Afternoon, Kim. Of course we have Swedish pancakes. Want some?

I am proud of the ratemyprofessors.com rating ............. but I think that the "hotness" rating is a joke. I was interviewed by our MUN student newspaper as to this rating, and I said that most of my students have never seen me before in front of a classroom, so I think that this was an invalid rating. The paper wanted to know who was MUN's "hottest prof". They were a bit disappointed when they saw me as I walked into their office. I think they were expecting someone like Johnny Depp or Tom Cruise. :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Rp - I'm reading through your Readings and Writings now....will get back to you with any comments in due course.

Don - Sorry to hear you are still snorked. Shall I squeeze out a few chickens for you? Add some chilis, garlic and ginger to the broth? (maybe some Oil of Oregano?) 
Will check out SAP right after Rp's site....


----------



## KC4

Marc - Yes please, a few Swedish pancakes with whipped cream and berries (any kind) would be delightful. 

I assumed the Hotness rating was related to the demand for courses taught by you (evidenced by the waiting lists to get in to them)...but of course, the typical usage of the same term is hard to ignore. Hee heeeee. Enjoy it!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc - Yes please, a few Swedish pancakes with whipped cream and berries (any kind) would be delightful.
> 
> I assumed the Hotness rating was related to the demand for courses taught by you (evidenced by the waiting lists to get in to them)...but of course, the typical usage of the same term is hard to ignore. Hee heeeee. Enjoy it!


Coming right up, Kim. We have some whipped cream made with fresh Devon cream. Enjoy.

The "hotness" rating is for sexiness, nothing else. I view it as irrelevant, but I am way ahead of the #2 person, who, according to my son's former girlfriend, IS hot. Still, I feel that the fact that I have more than twice the number of ratings as the #2 prof in the total number of ratings means my overall effectiveness rating is somewhat more reliable and valid when compared to someone else with only 25 total ratings. We have formal teacher evaluations here at Memorial, and they are actually much higher, but the info is somewhat confidential. 

Whatever, I try to give my students value for their time and money, along with the convenience of taking a web course from home, any time or day of the week.


----------



## SINC

If you don't pay your exorcist, will you get repossessed?


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Good Morning Steve! I love a well cooked pancake too. Can't take the doughy ones either. My faves are "Swedish" panckaes...an eggy crepe like thin pancake filled with fruit and whip cream. But whenever I cook them, I always cook extras because they are good cold. Can't say that for most other pancakes...
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your new creations you wascally wabbit!


Good evening, at this point Kim... Never had a Swedish pancake, I would love to try one sometime.

Thanks Kim... I painted for a couple of hours today despite having a sour tummy and headache... I had to take a snooze for about 11/2 hrs and take some Advil just to feel a bit better. 

I am starting to feel a bit of a creative "swell" coming on so the Chinese Zodiacal may (hopefully) have it right for me. 

I will be sure to post "finished" (who knows when anything is truly finished,  ) results.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you don't pay your exorcist, will you get repossessed?


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Don, you could be the headliner at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Good evening, at this point Kim... Never had a Swedish pancake, I would love to try one sometime.
> 
> Thanks Kim... I painted for a couple of hours today despite having a sour tummy and headache... I had to take a snooze for about 11/2 hrs and take some Advil just to feel a bit better.
> 
> I am starting to feel a bit of a creative "swell" coming on so the Chinese Zodiacal may (hopefully) have it right for me.
> 
> I will be sure to post "finished" (who knows when anything is truly finished,  ) results.


Would love to see some of your work, Steve.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Would love to see some of your work, Steve.


In the mean time I could post some old stuff if you are interested Marc... I don't have much digital documentation of the older work I but could show a few examples if you are interested.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> In the mean time I could post some old stuff if you are interested Marc... I don't have much digital documentation of the older work I but could show a few examples if you are interested.


Would love to see anything you are willing to share, Steve. I always appreciate artistic talent, regardless of the art form being presented, be it painting, writing, dance, music, singing, etc. This is why I support government funding of various programs for the arts. Without the performing and graphic art forms, our culture would be poorer.


----------



## screature

Ok then... here are a couple...









_Bountiful_








_
Follow the Blue Highways_


----------



## SINC

I mess around with wood carving a bit. I got a set of tools from my staff when I retired and have toyed with them here and there along the way in the past 10 years. when I get out camping and have the time, I try different things, this river otter attempt being one of them.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> I mess around with wood carving a bit. I got a set of tools from my staff when I retired and have toyed with them here and there along the way in the past 10 years. when I get out camping and have the time, I try different things, this river otter attempt being one of them.


That's great SINC... I like it a lot... keep at it!


----------



## Sonal

screature said:


> Ok then... here are a couple...
> 
> View attachment 17828
> 
> 
> _Bountiful_


This first one reminds me very much of Magritte.


----------



## screature

Sonal said:


> This first one reminds me very much of Magritte.


Thanks Sonal I will take that as a compliment.


----------



## Rps

You know I do not have an artistic bone in my body. It's like you not only speak a different language but you can see things that I can't ..... and then you can replicate them. I know I'm jealous, Steve, Sinc, and Sonal with her writing, have a vision, and application I do not have.... Wonderful to see, but sad that I can't share.


----------



## screature

Rps said:


> You know I do not have an artistic bone in my body. It's like you not only speak a different language but you can see things that I can't ..... and then you can replicate them. I know I'm jealous, Steve, Sinc, and Sonal with her writing, have a vision, and application I do not have.... Wonderful to see, but sad that I can't share.


You sell yourself short Rp... we all have "creative" capabilities... it is all about how we choose to direct them. Sometimes they aren't appreciated as "art" in their time, but "art" as we know it, or as interested positions would define it, is a very limited category... there is much great art IMO that doesn't fit the standardly accepted definition and goes unheralded as such. 

By way of example being a great parent is an example of great art...


----------



## Sonal

screature said:


> Thanks Sonal I will take that as a compliment.


As you should.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Steve, yes being a parent is an art . My children often say that to me.... I'm a Pickasso, or a Money........


----------



## Rps

Don you should get a laugh out of this...from the Windsor Star, top 10 911 calls from the Chatham area:

WINDSOR, Ont. - From a flying shepherd's pie and stolen slippers to runaway chickens and an irate woman who received a perfume gift instead of drugs, Chatham-Kent Police saw their share of silliness last year.

"The Chatham-Kent Police Service has made efforts to educate citizens about the importance of calling police when they observe crimes, suspicious activities or have concerns that may be criminal in nature," said Const. Michael Pearce.

"On occasion, people call police in situations that don't quite fit into the above categories."

In no particular order, here is the Chatham-Kent Police Service's "Top 10 Silly Calls" of 2010:

10. A hunter called police asking if there had been a dramatic increase in vehicle-deer collisions. He'd been unable to shoot one while hunting and thought an increase in deer collisions was the reason.

9. Police were called to corral two runaway chickens in a schoolyard.

8. Police were called to a domestic dispute and asked to settle a dispute over who was going to get to eat the last of the leftover pizza.

7. An intoxicated woman called police from a bar to report her vehicle had been stolen. She was too drunk to see that it was parked in the bar parking lot exactly where she left it.

6. Police were called to a local pizza shop to settle a dispute over the price of a pizza.

5. A woman called police after she interviewed for a job at a fish and chips restaurant, and the man interviewing her told her he was a serial killer. When police investigated, he told the officer he just wanted to see the applicant's reaction.

4. A man called police to report that someone entered his unlocked home while he was cutting grass and stole his slippers. He later called back to cancel the police response after finding out it was his neighbour.

3. A person called 911 about a pedestrian struck by a vehicle. It turns out a man was riding his bicycle, waved at someone and fell off his bike.

2. A man called police to report an unknown person had thrown a shepherd's pie over the fence.

1. A woman called police to complain that her ex-boyfriend gave her perfume as a gift, when all she really wanted was speed (amphetamines).

And to think, I am looking to move to this area.............................

Read more: Top 10 'silly' police calls in Chatham-Kent


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Ok then... here are a couple...
> 
> View attachment 17828
> 
> 
> _Bountiful_
> 
> View attachment 17829
> 
> _
> Follow the Blue Highways_


Excellent, Steve. I especially like Bountiful. You truly have talent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You know I do not have an artistic bone in my body. It's like you not only speak a different language but you can see things that I can't ..... and then you can replicate them. I know I'm jealous, Steve, Sinc, and Sonal with her writing, have a vision, and application I do not have.... Wonderful to see, but sad that I can't share.


Rp, I have read your academic work, and that is a talent we share. Granted, such "applications" have a limited audience, but there is something about the written word that is timeless. So, as Steve suggests, don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Don. If you ever do a doxie, let me know and I shall purchase it from you. I am serious.


----------



## screature

Here are few more from a six panel piece called _Count_:








_
Count W_








_
Count T_








_
Count all panels profile._


----------



## Dr.G.

Unique, Steve. I see you have talent. Keep up the good work. Excelsior, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

WOW! Steve these are remarkable! I am very impressed!! I am wondering if you have ever had a showing, or is that still something in the works?
Ever think of getting a website together and displaying them there... for $$ of course, and as there are new ones they will be added?? 

Don I just love your little otter, what type of wood is that?? Ever use applewood? 
You can make a whole collection of woodland creatures, and a Salmon, in that beautiful 's'shape, on 4-5 sticks,( holding up ) would be very appealing...  

Rp everyone has a talent, for writing, drawing, speaking, teaching, music, problem solving, creating, caregiving..... we are all different, and all use many of these talents every day... some more than others... a talent to me is something you can do that gives you pleasure, should it benefit others is a blessing... never assume because you think you are not talented, that others think the same way... was Disney a Michelangelo?? 
Hardly, but he made cartoons, not perfect, but funny.... turns out he made more money from his' imperfections' than the great artist did with his' perfection'.... (alive I mean) 
Never sell yourself short, you have a talent others envy too.... everyone does...  

Marc, your ability to teach with meaning and sincerity is your gift, and as such is one of the greatest gifts of all ... to influence the minds of youth and give them reasons and desire to be better people... to teach them how to love the arts and embrace the creativity they have or see around them.... even if it is not their passion, they learn to appreciate those who can...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine breakfast awaiting you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Another night of coughing has me pretty tired. Ann had this for the past two weeks and is just now getting over it. I am headed for the pharmacy today to see what I might be able to take for this, something along the lines of the ColdFX suggestion, but with my heart meds, I have to check with them to be sure one over the counter med does not conflict with the prescription meds I am on. Ann also pulled a hamstring a couple of weeks back and has been struggling with a game leg.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Another night of coughing has me pretty tired. Ann had this for the past two weeks and is just now getting over it. I am headed for the pharmacy today to see what I might be able to take for this, something along the lines of the ColdFX suggestion, but with my heart meds, I have to check with them to be sure one over the counter med does not conflict with the prescription meds I am on. Ann also pulled a hamstring a couple of weeks back and has been struggling with a game leg.


Sorry to hear about the cold still lingering on, Don. A very wise decision to check on the conflict of meds. I know that Shoppers will do this automatically, or upon request. Sorry to hear as well about Ann's hamstring. I am forever having problems with my knees and legs the first few times I use the snowblower. With so little snow, so far, this winter, I have been getting on the treadmill and using weights to get my body into snow shoveling strength.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, your ability to teach with meaning and sincerity is your gift, and as such is one of the greatest gifts of all ... to influence the minds of youth and give them reasons and desire to be better people... to teach them how to love the arts and embrace the creativity they have or see around them.... even if it is not their passion, they learn to appreciate those who can... "

Thank you ever so much for the kind words, Leslie. University teachers do not get the positive feedback from their students as would a primary or elementary grade teacher. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Snow here today but not very cold.

Marc do you think Profs "get no lovin'" because the students think they pay for their education and as such profs don't deserve it? Or, is it because Profs seldom have Parent-Teacher interviews?

Don, I take heart meds as well and you have to watch everything you take when you take those.....even something as simple as grapefruit juice.... hopefully things will get better as the day goes on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Snow here today but not very cold.
> 
> Marc do you think Profs "get no lovin'" because the students think they pay for their education and as such profs don't deserve it? Or, is it because Profs seldom have Parent-Teacher interviews?
> 
> Don, I take heart meds as well and you have to watch everything you take when you take those.....even something as simple as grapefruit juice.... hopefully things will get better as the day goes on.



Morning, Rp. Fog and +5C here this morning, with the last of the snow melting away.

An interesting question. I know I resented the fact that I was paying tuition and not receiving quality courses from some of my students. The problem is that the profs are paid whether or not they offer a quality course. I like the idea of academic freedom, which protects profs from the whims of society should they expound unpopular ideas (e.g., The earth revolves around the sun, or that everyone should own a doxie.). Still, I believe in freedom with responsibility and do not support life time tenure for all profs regardless of their abilities.


----------



## MLeh

Rps said:


> Morning all: Snow here today but not very cold.
> 
> Marc do you think Profs "get no lovin'" because the students think they pay for their education and as such profs don't deserve it? Or, is it because Profs seldom have Parent-Teacher interviews?
> 
> Don, I take heart meds as well and you have to watch everything you take when you take those.....even something as simple as grapefruit juice.... hopefully things will get better as the day goes on.


This continuous 'need for acknowledgement' by teachers starts to wear a bit thin. I'm glad Marc has a high 'rate my professor' rating, but what about 'self satisfaction for a job well done' without the need for external acknowledgement? Everyone wants positive reinforcement. Out in the real world our feedback is 'higher sales quotas' and 'didn't get fired today' and sometimes a paycheque at the end of the month (I'm self employed, so sometimes I don't get the last one, but it balances off with the 'can't be fired' aspect, although I understand tenured teachers have both.)


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Still, I believe in freedom with responsibility and do not support life time tenure for all profs regardless of their abilities.


I think that "tenure" is the goal of all Profs is it not? It seems to be apart of the culture. Tenure, to me, is the final hurdle in achieving "professionalism". I've often thought that there are only 4 or 5 true professions: medicine, law, clergy, and the professorate. Maybe the military is closing in on the 5th [ a humorous coincidence of term here ].


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, I take heart meds as well and you have to watch everything you take when you take those.....even something as simple as grapefruit juice.... hopefully things will get better as the day goes on.


Rp, the grapefruit juice thing is very real, but it does not relate to the heart meds directly, rather it is a reaction between Lipitor, a cholesterol reducing drug often taken by those with a heart condition including me. I was warned about grapefruit the very first time I took Lipitor. They claim the reaction can even cause death in some patients. I used to have a glass of grapefruit juice or a half a grapefruit every morning and I have missed it now for over 10 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> This continuous 'need for acknowledgement' by teachers starts to wear a bit thin. I'm glad Marc has a high 'rate my professor' rating, but what about 'self satisfaction for a job well done' without the need for external acknowledgement? Everyone wants positive reinforcement. Out in the real world our feedback is 'higher sales quotas' and 'didn't get fired today' and sometimes a paycheque at the end of the month (I'm self employed, so sometimes I don't get the last one, but it balances off with the 'can't be fired' aspect, although I understand tenured teachers have both.)


A valid point, Elaine. I object to teachers/profs hiding their inefficiency behind tenure. Of course, the same holds true for any unionized position where the union protects the inefficient merely because they are unionized. I support unions, but that goes only so far. I have seen our union protect one Fac. of Ed. prof who, in my opinion, should never have been granted tenure and allowed to teach students. However, I have seen our union also protect a woman who was denied advancement due to her gender, and one who was fired because he openly discussed the chances of a communist form of government here in Canada. He did not advocate an overthrow of the government, just the possibility of how a communist form of goverment might legally come about in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I think that "tenure" is the goal of all Profs is it not? It seems to be apart of the culture. Tenure, to me, is the final hurdle in achieving "professionalism". I've often thought that there are only 4 or 5 true professions: medicine, law, clergy, and the professorate. Maybe the military is closing in on the 5th [ a humorous coincidence of term here ].


Yes, at one point, tenure meant security to undertake one's area of research without being hassled by the administration. However, I have seen it now used by some as an "I have a job and you can't fire me" certificate. Sad. 

I have tenure and have been at MUN 34 years. I have solid teaching reviews each semester by my students on the MUN-accepted form of student opinions. I do acceptable research and do my share of community service.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Rp, the grapefruit juice thing is very real, but it does not relate to the heart meds directly, rather it is a reaction between Lipitor, a cholesterol reducing drug often taken by those with a heart condition including me. I was warned about grapefruit the very first time I took Lipitor. They claim the reaction can even cause death in some patients. I used to have a glass of grapefruit juice or a half a grapefruit every morning and I have missed it now for over 10 years.


I share your pain, Don. I loved all sorts of grapefruit, but since I started to take Lipitor, I can't. :-( Still, my doctor says that it is maintaining a good cholesterol level, and it I can lose 50 pounds she will take me off of it to see if these good levels remain. I have lost three pounds so far since Jan. 1st.


----------



## Dr.G.

Working at home, my biggest concern is how to get the doxies to leave me alone. 

"Boss got you on a short leash? Been working you like a dog? Here's a solution: Bring yours to the office.

Dogs can foster greater employee trust and collaboration in the workplace, researchers at Central Michigan University say.

Their study included experiments such as giving groups the task of developing advertisements for fake products or "charging" members with fake crimes only to see who would snitch on whom. Some groups had dogs, others did not. Across the board, researchers said, trust and cohesion were higher among the groups with dogs.

"It's heartening when research confirms our instincts and our practices," said Jennifer Fearing, co-author of Dogs at Work: A Practical Guide to Creating Dog-Friendly Workplaces and California senior state director for the Humane Society of the United States. "We agree with the positive impact that dogs can have on workplace morale, collaboration and productivity."

Of course, there are practical concerns: Sneezing co-workers, sloshing water bowls and the fact that walks will inevitably cut into coffee breaks. But maybe it's worth it.

So the next time you think you're in the doghouse, bring Fido along. Unless, of course, your boss is a cat person."

Bringing dog to work good for productivity: Study


----------



## macdoodle

Sure sounds like a plan but how about this??









This 10-year-old King Penguin was rescued from a fisherman's line and refused to leave after he was healed. He was adopted by a family in a small town in Japan and became a beloved pet who has his own personal air-conditioned cold room. Lala is so smart - he walks to the fish store with his little backpack to shop for fresh fish every day.

Penguin Goes Shopping


----------



## Dr.G.

For your morning chuckle. Enjoy.

Hilarious British animal voiceovers. [VIDEO]


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

As one who suffers from allergies, I would not fare well in a "Bring your dog to work" environment. In fact, I'd be barking mad. 

Being self employed, "I can't fire me - I quit!"


----------



## MLeh

I think if your workplace is relaxed enough that you would feel comfortable bringing a dog in, then you've probably already got a good workplace that has collaboration and trust. Chicken/egg, causation, all that.

Besides, I'm a cat person.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> As one who suffers from allergies, I would not fare well in a "Bring your dog to work" environment. In fact, I'd be barking mad.
> 
> Being self employed, "I can't fire me - I quit!"


I am allergic to dogs as well. When I asked my wife what would she say if I told her that I was allergic to our doxies, she replied "I would ask you where you wanted your mail forwarded?"


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> This 10-year-old King Penguin was rescued from a fisherman's line and refused to leave after he was healed. He was adopted by a family in a small town in Japan and became a beloved pet who has his own personal air-conditioned cold room. Lala is so smart - he walks to the fish store with his little backpack to shop for fresh fish every day.
> 
> Penguin Goes Shopping


Haha! Cute! I wonder of I would be allergic to penguins?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I am allergic to dogs as well. When I asked my wife what would she say if I told her that I was allergic to our doxies, she replied "I would ask you where you wanted your mail forwarded?"


When Kacey was about 5 she wanted a kitten or puppy so much she was trying to convince me that I could live elsewhere so that she could have a pet in the house.

P.S: Those animal voiceovers are very well done and hilarious. Thanks!


----------



## MLeh

My daughter's boyfriend is allergic to cats. We always know when the relationship isn't going well: she starts talking about getting a cat.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> When Kacey was about 5 she wanted a kitten or puppy so much she was trying to convince me that I could live elsewhere so that she could have a pet in the house.
> 
> P.S: Those animal voiceovers are very well done and hilarious. Thanks!


Guess everyone is happy now that you have two doxie pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I am about to do battle with the treadmill again tonight. It shall either be it or me .......... “Victori spolia” and "Fortes fortuna adiuvat". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to start brewing some Ginseng Green Tea. This is an invigorating tea that combines pungent yerba mate with Chinese cheemun green tea and dried ginseng. This is a perfect alternative to coffee with its energy stimulating properties and fresh grassy scent. This activates the palate while the energy stimulating qualities refresh the spirit and mind. Anyone interested? 

Now, off to the treadmill.


----------



## SINC

Well the pharmacist reviewed my files she gave me Coricidin II. It does not contain decongestants which raise blood pressure and advised me to stay away from that type of thing. Took the first dose at 4:00 p.m. so now, we shall see. Two caplets every six hours so can take another at 10:00 right before bed.

Still sneezing, coughing, runny eyes and very sore lungs when I do cough. A real burning sensation. Buckley's is OK, provided I use the cough supressant, but not the decongestant.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> As one who suffers from allergies, I would not fare well in a "Bring your dog to work" environment. In fact, I'd be barking mad.
> 
> Being self employed, "I can't fire me - I quit!"


I worked at a place like that, and I asked them how they dealt with allergies. (Particularly since the company owner brought his dog in daily.)

The first thing they do is make it very clear in the job description and in the interviews that people bring their dogs in to work. But if someone still decided to work there with dog allergies, they'd arrange for a hypoallergenic chair and would try to place them in a part of the office as few people as possible have dogs.

There was generally only about 4-5 dogs at work at a time, and the company had a little less than 200 people.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Well the pharmacist reviewed my files she gave me Coricidin II. It does not contain decongestants which raise blood pressure and advised me to stay away from that type of thing. Took the first dose at 4:00 p.m. so now, we shall see. Two caplets every six hours so can take another at 10:00 right before bed.
> 
> Still sneezing, coughing, runny eyes and very sore lungs when I do cough. A real burning sensation. Buckley's is OK, provided I use the cough supressant, but not the decongestant.


Don, one thing I try when I am congested is to put warm compresses or heating pads on my chest. The heat helps loosen up any chest congestion, or at least thins it out a bit so it's not so difficult to cough up. Might be an option if you can't take pharmaceutical decongestants.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well the pharmacist reviewed my files she gave me Coricidin II. It does not contain decongestants which raise blood pressure and advised me to stay away from that type of thing. Took the first dose at 4:00 p.m. so now, we shall see. Two caplets every six hours so can take another at 10:00 right before bed.
> 
> Still sneezing, coughing, runny eyes and very sore lungs when I do cough. A real burning sensation. Buckley's is OK, provided I use the cough supressant, but not the decongestant.


Coricidin II is what I use, Don, and for the same reasons re blood pressure. My BP is in the good range now, but I don't want to use things that elevate it again. Hope you are feeling better. Some sleep might help. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I worked at a place like that, and I asked them how they dealt with allergies. (Particularly since the company owner brought his dog in daily.)
> 
> The first thing they do is make it very clear in the job description and in the interviews that people bring their dogs in to work. But if someone still decided to work there with dog allergies, they'd arrange for a hypoallergenic chair and would try to place them in a part of the office as few people as possible have dogs.
> 
> There was generally only about 4-5 dogs at work at a time, and the company had a little less than 200 people.


Evening, Sonal. Care for some tea?

4-5 dogs in a company of nearly 200 people? People used to be amazed to hear that I worked at home with six adult doxies and eight puppies. Still, they came to play with the pups, which gave me a break of sorts.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Don, one thing I try when I am congested is to put warm compresses or heating pads on my chest. The heat helps loosen up any chest congestion, or at least thins it out a bit so it's not so difficult to cough up. Might be an option if you can't take pharmaceutical decongestants.


Anyone remember Vicks VapoRub topical ointment ............ with enough Eucalyptus fumes to kill off a tree load of Koala bears. Warm compresses were the logical thing to consider, but in my home Dr.Spock suggested this VVR glop as a torture for sick children ......... and my mother believed him!!! XX)

This is one reason why there were so many protests in the 1960's.


----------



## SINC

Two peanuts walked into a bar. One was a salted.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Two peanuts walked into a bar. One was a salted.


:lmao::clap::lmao:

You HAVE to headline this weekend at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. Frankie Fiddlehorn and his Famous Flapping Fish cancelled out, along with Dora Dumplemeyer's Dancing Diva Doxies ............. so we need someone who can keep 'em laughing. What do you say? In the spirit of Red Skelton, will you get well and be our headliner this Saturday night???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sonal. Care for some tea?
> 
> 4-5 dogs in a company of nearly 200 people? People used to be amazed to hear that I worked at home with six adult doxies and eight puppies. Still, they came to play with the pups, which gave me a break of sorts.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Tea is always welcome.

I'm not quite sure why there weren't more dogs, but as I recall, the owner's dog was pretty high-strung... so there might have been a little concern over that.

Life is a little stressful, but that's nothing new. All work-related.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea is always welcome.
> 
> I'm not quite sure why there weren't more dogs, but as I recall, the owner's dog was pretty high-strung... so there might have been a little concern over that.
> 
> Life is a little stressful, but that's nothing new. All work-related.


Herbal tea coming right up.

Sorry to hear about your stress, but you are strong and shall prevail. Any new works in progress? Just because you are not getting into the MFA program is no reason to stop writing. Excelsior, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this new year is treating you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

And good night to all who are ill tonight, to all who are in-transit somewhere tonight, and to all who are silent tonight. We care for you and miss you all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

Good night Marc. sleep well, any news from Caman?? Please say hello from me if you are talking to him....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good night Marc. sleep well, any news from Caman?? Please say hello from me if you are talking to him....


Nothing yet, Leslie. I shall let you know what I hear when I hear from him. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our first OtHD Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Lichen Software

'Mornin' Dr. G.

Just caught the last of CBC news. There was a story that Newfoundland has just had it's warmest December on record. Maybe this year you won't get buried so hard this winter.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. What a difference this morning as my runny nose appears to have dried up for the most part. I still coughed a lot overnight, so awakened many times. Too many to call it a restful sleep. I took two tablets at 4:00 and was supposed to take two more at 10:00, but alas I could not stay awake and fell asleep well before 9:00. I just took one this morning so will see what that does. (I think one every three hours might better suit me. At any rate, an improvement for sure and a welcome one at that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> 'Mornin' Dr. G.
> 
> Just caught the last of CBC news. There was a story that Newfoundland has just had it's warmest December on record. Maybe this year you won't get buried so hard this winter.


Yes, we have had the warmest Dec. in history, the wettest (in terms of total amount of rainfall -- 13 inches) and the least amount of snow. Places in Labrador are also with this condition, with a 7-10 inch snow pack where there would normally be over a meter of snow on the ground. Strange weather. 

Glad to see you here, LS. I am Marc .......... as we tend to use first names here in The Shang.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. What a difference this morning as my runny nose appears to have dried up for the most part. I still coughed a lot overnight, so awakened many times. Too many to call it a restful sleep. I took two tablets at 4:00 and was supposed to take two more at 10:00, but alas I could not stay awake and fell asleep well before 9:00. I just took one this morning so will see what that does. (I think one every three hours might better suit me. At any rate, an improvement for sure and a welcome one at that.



Yes, I find that C II is very helpful once the cold hits. ColdFX is best at the onset of a cold. Glad to hear that you are doing better.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Don, sounds like you are beginning to feel better....good news. 
Marc, I'm sure you'll take the warmer weather...however will the lack of snow affect your water table much?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All,
Well we are expecting a blast of heat this afternoon, up to 6 'they' say... it is 0 right now so it is possible!

So glad to hear the cold is on it's way out Don, it isn't funny to have those nasty ones, they sap all your strength... 

Thanks for breakfast Marc, always perfect!! 

Rp always nice to see you, are you still moving? can't recall if you are, or just thinking about it... 

Wishing you all a great day... warm and nice .. even if it is just for today...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Don, sounds like you are beginning to feel better....good news.
> Marc, I'm sure you'll take the warmer weather...however will the lack of snow affect your water table much?


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, we have a strange water table situation here in NL in that sometimes you can dig down on your property and hit bedrock. We need at least 10 feet of snow to have enought runoff to prevent drought in the summer. Still, I am not sure what all of the rain will do this year, since the ground is not frozen solid yet. We shall see.

Currently +1C and sunny, so a nice day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Wishing you a good day as well. Enjoy your warm weather.


----------



## friend

Good evening my friends. 
I'm sorry for being a wee bit silent over the last few weeks.
Much to do and somewhat depressed and angry over my "wife's" way of dealing with things.
We are in Sweden, safe and sound, and things are slowly getting better.
I'll tell youse more tomorrow, since I'm a bit busy with kids at the moment.
All the best.
Camán


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good evening my friends.
> I'm sorry for being a wee bit silent over the last few weeks.
> Much to do and somewhat depressed and angry over my "wife's" way of dealing with things.
> We are in Sweden, safe and sound, and things are slowly getting better.
> I'll tell youse more tomorrow, since I'm a bit busy with kids at the moment.
> All the best.
> Camán


So good to hear from you Caman... I was just asking if anyone had heard yesterday... 
Thank you for letting us know you are all safe... 
The good news is this is the year of the rabbit, (metal Rabbit) so you will not have the stress of the past couple of years... 

thanks for stopping by... :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening my friends.
> I'm sorry for being a wee bit silent over the last few weeks.
> Much to do and somewhat depressed and angry over my "wife's" way of dealing with things.
> We are in Sweden, safe and sound, and things are slowly getting better.
> I'll tell youse more tomorrow, since I'm a bit busy with kids at the moment.
> All the best.
> Camán


Good to hear from you, Caman. I tried to Skype you about 30 minutes ago. Great minds think alike. So good to see you back with your Shang family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's see ............... we have not heard from Chris in awhile ................ I shall send out the Doxie Winter Search Team since Brampton, ON has gotten a bit of snow this winter. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

well, a visit from Camán certainly adds a spot of cheer to the place, doesn't it. Glad to hear you are getting on with life. Welcome home.


----------



## SINC

Be careful reading health books, you could die from a misprint.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Be careful reading health books, you could die from a misprint.


:lmao::clap:

This is what I give to my students each semester. Might add yours to the list.

How to Write Real Good [sic]


1. Verbs has to agree with their subjects.

2. Prepositions are not words to end sentences with.

3. And don't start a sentence with a conjunction.

4. It Is wrong to ever split an infinitive, in spite of what the Oxford
Dictionary now says!

5. Avoid using a cliche like the plague. (They're old hat)

6. Also, always avoid annoying alliteration.

7. Also too, never, ever use repetitive redundancies.

8. Be more or less specific.

9. Parenthetical remarks (however relevant) are (usually) unnecessary.

10. No sentence fragments.

11. Contractions aren't necessary and shouldn't be used.

12. Foreign words and phrases are not apropos.

13. Do not be redundant; do not use more words than necessary; it's
highly superfluous.

14. Never generalize.

15. Comparisons are as bad as cliches.

16. Don't use no double negatives.

17. Eschew ampersands & abbreviations, etc.

18. One-word sentences? Eliminate.

19. Analogies in writing are like feathers on a snake.

20. The passive voice is to be avoided.

21. Eliminate commas, that are, not necessary. Parenthetical words
however should be enclosed in commas.

22. Never use a big word when a diminutive one will suffice.

23. Kill all exclamation points!!!

24. Use words correctly, irregardless of how others use them.

25. Don't write an incomplete

26. Understatement is always the absolute best way to put forth
earthshaking ideas.

27. Use the apostrophe in it's proper place and omit it when its not needed.

28. Eliminate quotations. As Ralph Waldo Emerson said, "I hate
quotations. Tell me what you know."

29. If you've heard it once, you've heard it a thousand times: Resist
hyperbole; not one writer in a million can use it effectively.

30. Puns are for children, not for groan readers.

31. Go around the barn at high noon to avoid colloquialisms.

32. Even if a mixed metaphor sings, it should be derailed.

33. Who needs rhetorical questions?

34. Exaggeration is a billion times worse than understatement.

And finally...

35. Proofread carefully to see if you any words out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, former Toronto Blue Jay second baseman Roberto Alomar was voted into baseball's Hall of Fame today. What do you think? I certainly approve of Bert Blyleven being admitted, in that he had 287 wins, 3,701 strikeouts and 60 shutouts.

Alomar collected 2,724 hits, 210 homers, 1,134 RBIs, 1,508 runs and 474 steals in 2,379 games. The 10-time Gold Glover had a .300 career average over 17 seasons and was named ALCS MVP in 1992.

Alomar joins four other former Blue Jays at Cooperstown — Phil Niekro, Dave Winfield, Paul Molitor and Rickey Henderson — but none of them have the team's cap on their plaques. Alomar has the potential to be the first given that many of his best years came in Toronto.

Read more: Alomar voted to baseball's Hall of Fame


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'm always torn on these Hall of Fame deals. It all comes down to timing. It's not just a case of do you have the numbers....many player did but didn't have the ring...which I think distorts the hall The Hockey hall is the easiest to get into to. If it were me, I would place only 100 people in that Hall of any sport. You want someone in, you gotta choose someone to leave. I don't believe in growing the thing. That said, Roberto was about as good as one can get and not be in the hall, so to say that he earned it, isn't to misspeak. It's the other guys who aren't in that, with the same numbers, should be..... Congrats to him, at least you and I know that the Baseball Hall of Fame is the most difficult to get in.


----------



## Rps

We've made it down to LaSalle today. Great time to. We're celebrating my 60th. Had Springsteen sing happy birthday on the radio to me, must be an omen.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm always torn on these Hall of Fame deals. It all comes down to timing. It's not just a case of do you have the numbers....many player did but didn't have the ring...which I think distorts the hall The Hockey hall is the easiest to get into to. If it were me, I would place only 100 people in that Hall of any sport. You want someone in, you gotta choose someone to leave. I don't believe in growing the thing. That said, Roberto was about as good as one can get and not be in the hall, so to say that he earned it, isn't to misspeak. It's the other guys who aren't in that, with the same numbers, should be..... Congrats to him, at least you and I know that the Baseball Hall of Fame is the most difficult to get in.


An interesting proposal, Rp. I am glad that the steroid users were again locked out. Not sure about Jeff Bagwell, since he had great stats and has never taken steroids, but people wondered how he got those stats. I think that he should be admitted into the HoF.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We've made it down to LaSalle today. Great time to. We're celebrating my 60th. Had Springsteen sing happy birthday on the radio to me, must be an omen.......


Kudos, Rp. 60 is the new 50. Celebrate for all of us tonight. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the end of the Canada-Russia hockey game. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Happy BD Rp! Bit of a youngster, but have a good one anyway.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> We've made it down to LaSalle today. Great time to. We're celebrating my 60th. Had Springsteen sing happy birthday on the radio to me, must be an omen.......


Happy birthday RP!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> We've made it down to LaSalle today. Great time to. We're celebrating my 60th. Had Springsteen sing happy birthday on the radio to me, must be an omen.......


HB RP! 
This is a good day for a Birthday apparently! 
Woot! 
You, my dad, my son and even my sister's dog were born on this day of the year, just not the same year! 
(Woof!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine breakfast ready for you when you rise to face the day. Semester starts today, so I shall have to go now. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I awoke to relief again this morning in spite of a lingering cough that so far won't quit. Woke up several times with coughing fits, although Ann told me far fewer that previous nights. The runny nose thing is gone, so the Coricidin II is doing some good. I still feel a deep burning in my chest when I do cough though. A great tale on SAP today about a preacher who plays hooky to go golfing, well worth the read.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I awoke to relief again this morning in spite of a lingering cough that so far won't quit. Woke up several times with coughing fits, although Ann told me far fewer that previous nights. The runny nose thing is gone, so the Coricidin II is doing some good. I still feel a deep burning in my chest when I do cough though. A great tale on SAP today about a preacher who plays hooky to go golfing, well worth the read.


"... who can he tell?" :lmao::lmao::clap:

Great cat and dog pics today. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

Happy Belated birthday, Rp.

Good morning all.

It's been a busy few days for me. Just sum it up as 'gong show', and leave it at that. (I was supposed to be in Alberta this week. Instead I'm at my daughter's place. Complex combination of factors, but it seems to be working out 'okay'. It's good to be able to be 'spontaneous', but this is a bit ridiculous!)

What day is it?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc - Good luck with the start of the new semester!

Elaine- How many times have you hit the gong over the last few days? Hope it all calms down quickly for you.

Don- Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. I'm off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Busy day here as well. I have to admit that I never watched the Gong Show way back when. 

Making a fresh pot of coffee to wake up ........ and there is plenty for everyone. If that does not shock you into alertness, this might. A so-called friend from Calgary sent this to me and I nearly had a heart attack when I opened up the URL. So, be forewarned.

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7631/taxe.swf


----------



## SINC

Odd, as I got the same thing in my email this morning. It hit the trash soon after i opened it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Odd, as I got the same thing in my email this morning. It hit the trash soon after i opened it.


A friend from Calgary sent it to me. Scared the life out of me. Maybe it's an Alberta thing going around.


----------



## Rps

Morning all from LaSalle. 
Thank you all for the BDay wishes.

Marc, question for you. My daughter currently has a B'AED from Brock University, honours in a B' Psych Hons, and is working on her MIS at the U of T. She wishes to eventually wind up working in a academic library, but was told she would require 2 Masters to be even considered, so....

Based on your experience, what Masters would you suggest and, does MUN have a distance programme in it?

Thanks

Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all from LaSalle.
> Thank you all for the BDay wishes.
> 
> Marc, question for you. My daughter currently has a B'AED from Brock University, honours in a B' Psych Hons, and is working on her MIS at the U of T. She wishes to eventually wind up working in a academic library, but was told she would require 2 Masters to be even considered, so....
> 
> Based on your experience, what Masters would you suggest and, does MUN have a distance programme in it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rp


Interesting question, Rp. Here are our grad programs with a distance option.

Distance Education and Learning Technologies | Programs Offered Online


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon, everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Making some herbal tea ........... there must be a connection to when I start to make tea and you show up. 

Still, you are welcome to some if you would like a mid-afternoon cup.

Any less stress in your life today as compared to yesterday?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Making some herbal tea ........... there must be a connection to when I start to make tea and you show up.
> 
> Still, you are welcome to some if you would like a mid-afternoon cup.
> 
> Any less stress in your life today as compared to yesterday?


I can hear the tea kettle whistling from here.  Thank you, I would love a cup.

Today is about the same. My folks are away, so I am in charge, consequently, the buck stops here. However the nice thing about being in charge is that I have somewhat more autonomy that usual, which is always a good thing.

In any case, last night I tried a little experiment what I'm told is Jewish soul food and made Kasha Varnishkes. I think it turned out well, but I have no idea what it supposed to taste like, so perhaps it's terrible.


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone is having a nice day today


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I can hear the tea kettle whistling from here.  Thank you, I would love a cup.
> 
> Today is about the same. My folks are away, so I am in charge, consequently, the buck stops here. However the nice thing about being in charge is that I have somewhat more autonomy that usual, which is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, last night I tried a little experiment what I'm told is Jewish soul food and made Kasha Varnishkes. I think it turned out well, but I have no idea what it supposed to taste like, so perhaps it's terrible.


Kasha varnishkes were part of my grandparent's favorite foods (my father's mom and dad were from Russia), in that it is a common food for Ashkenazi Jews. According to my wife, the key is using kosher salt, Goodman's or Manischewitz uncooked bow ties (if the small ones are available), and a firm onion (not one that is old and soft). I remember it with some sort of caramelized onions and served with brisket or pot roast gravy on top. You won't have the latter, but the rest you might be able to get in the GTA. Of course, my wife gets her info from the various Jewish cookbooks I have given her and my distant memories of my grandmother's cooking. :love2:

Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone is having a nice day today


Welcome back, Chris. Glad to hear from you once again. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Episode #15 Feed Me Bubbe - Kasha Varnishkes Closed Captioned by Project ReadOn

Sonal, I would NOT use mushrooms in this dish.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Episode #14 Feed Me Bubbe - Tzimis Closed Captioned by Project ReadOn

One of my favorite dishes from my mother's mom, especially since I loved carrots. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is my wife's favorite dish to make for our Christmas Eve gathering of friends and neighbors.

YouTube - Feed Me Bubbe Episode #3 Sweet and Sour Meatballs Closed Captioned by Project ReadOn


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> YouTube - Episode #15 Feed Me Bubbe - Kasha Varnishkes Closed Captioned by Project ReadOn
> 
> Sonal, I would NOT use mushrooms in this dish.


I like mushrooms, so I used mushrooms when I tried it last night.  

I did think it needed something, so perhaps gravy is the magic ingredient. I could rustle up a vegetarian version.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I like mushrooms, so I used mushrooms when I tried it last night.
> 
> I did think it needed something, so perhaps gravy is the magic ingredient. I could rustle up a vegetarian version.


Good idea, Sonal. Gravy is essential ............. but NOT mushrooms. XX)


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea, Sonal. Gravy is essential ............. but NOT mushrooms. XX)


What if it was mushroom gravy?


----------



## Clockwork

Not bad Marc. Still trying to figure out life one moment and one day at a time  Either way i am on the right track to somewhere  

Hi rest of the gang 

Something I dug up 

Homepage | Freerice.com

Might be a good idea if anyone has some spare time


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Not bad Marc. Still trying to figure out life one moment and one day at a time  Either way i am on the right track to somewhere
> 
> Hi rest of the gang
> 
> Something I dug up
> 
> Homepage | Freerice.com
> 
> Might be a good idea if anyone has some spare time


Good to hear, Chris. Balance is the key.

Love doing that page ............. and for a good cause as well. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going down to -6C here in St.John's, overnight. Might be a "three doxie night", or so says my wife. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, got your two Skype voice mail bits ................. amazing how you sound like a Newfoundlander with Irish roots, or those from Ireland who have been here for years. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early today. Really tired and there is a great deal of grading yet to do in my web courses. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

If you work hard and do a good job, you may get a promotion . . . at another, better company some day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just dropped by to grab a quick coffee as I await SAP to finish uploading. Today we begin the fall to very cold temperatures by next week.


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning Don  How are you doing this morning?


----------



## SINC

I'm doing fine, thanks Chris. Just busy working on tomorrow's edition of SAP. Good to hear you are still smoke free.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you work hard and do a good job, you may get a promotion . . . at another, better company some day.


:lmao::clap: Good one, Don.

As the old Shaker motto goes, "Hands to work, heart to God." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to make a special TGIF Breakfast for one and all this morning, in light that this is our first Friday of 2011. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got this bit in a posting from an online student -- "I'm from Conception Bay South but currently am living in Sherwood Park, Alberta. " Don, that is near you, is it not?


----------



## Clockwork

Good morning Marc. Cheers.

Yes Don still off the smokes. If I had stuck to not smoking in the first place, it would have been over 12 years  Such is life 
I went off the cigarettes cold turkey this time and it was very hard. I quit for 3 years before picking up again and used the gum last time I quit. I first quit for 4.5 years and used the patch to dull the withdrawal. I wanted to feel the full misery of not smoking this time and it was very painful. I only smoked for about 7 months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Good morning Marc. Cheers.
> 
> Yes Don still off the smokes. If I had stuck to not smoking in the first place, it would have been over 12 years  Such is life
> I went off the cigarettes cold turkey this time and it was very hard. I quit for 3 years before picking up again and used the gum last time I quit. I first quit for 4.5 years and used the patch to dull the withdrawal. I wanted to feel the full misery of not smoking this time and it was very painful. I only smoked for about 7 months.


Keep the Faith, Chris. One day at a time and you will reach a point when you can't remember the last time you had a cigarette. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Just got this bit in a posting from an online student -- "I'm from Conception Bay South but currently am living in Sherwood Park, Alberta. " Don, that is near you, is it not?


Yes Marc, Sherwood park is located on the southeast side of the city of Edmonton. We are on the northwest side, just the opposite and it is about a half hour drive to get there. On the map below, St. Albert is in the upper left corner where the St. Albert Trail is marked. Sherwood Park is on the east edge of the map, a bit of it showing on the extreme right where you see the three Highway 216 markers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. I guess I could have looked it up myself ........... especially since I thought that you were east of Edmonton. I have not been to Edmonton, and my wife says that I would like the city and the university ........... just not the cold temps.

Your cold about done?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast MArc. Hope your semester has started off smoothly. School starts again for me soon. 

I lived in Sherwood Park when I was a toddler. Don't remember too much of it though. 

Don- off to check out SAP soon. Hope your cold is completely gone.

Chris: Good to hear that you are still smoke free. Woot!


----------



## SINC

Marc and Kim, my cold lingers on with the cough being the main symptom. The runny nose and eyes are gone but the cough and congestion are still with me. I discovered the funniest video today for SAP, but I am going to save it for Sunday morning when folks have time to watch it. It concerns a senior lady saying grace at a dinner and had me rolling on the floor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Good luck with your semester as well.

Afternoon, Don. Hope that congestion goes soon. I don't mind head colds, but when it gets to my chest I get concerned.


----------



## SINC

What do you get when you cross an elephant with a rhinoceros? 'Ell if I know.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What do you get when you cross an elephant with a rhinoceros? 'Ell if I know.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from seeing "The King's Speech". Excellent movie. See it if you have the opportunity.

YouTube - Trailer: The King's Speech


----------



## SINC

Marc, I am guessing from your reaction to my recent posts like the elephant/rhino thing, I can keep posting one a day? I got a new calendar from the gals at "The Local" for my desk and it includes a humourous little thing each day and I thought I would share it here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I am guessing from your reaction to my recent posts like the elephant/rhino thing, I can keep posting one a day? I got a new calendar from the gals at "The Local" for my desk and it includes a humourous little thing each day and I thought I would share it here in The Shang.


Post away. I love those sort of one liners. Very witty. You should use some tomorrow night at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. You headline as "Devilish Don and his Dandy Dingers". Break a leg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A late start this morning, so I guess brunch is more in order than breakfast. Still, there are all of your favorites, so enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, some snow today and -11 but sunny. Going to take my camera out to see what I can see.

Have a great day to all the Shang Gang....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, some snow today and -11 but sunny. Going to take my camera out to see what I can see.
> 
> Have a great day to all the Shang Gang....


Afternoon, Rp. +2C and light rain here this afternoon. Not the best day to take a camera outside ............. might go for a haircut instead. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, another snowy day here in Alberta. The entire province got blasted yesterday and more is to come today and tomorrow. We must have eight inches or so of new snow. I tried to go out and run the snow blower this morning, but with my cold symptoms and cough still hanging on, Ann forbid me to go out. She is out there doing it herself even though her hamstring is not yet fully healed. Can't stop that woman when she puts here mind to something. To boot, Crystal came home from work last night feeling badly and this morning has the full blown cough and congestion. I hate it when this happens.

Was up until 1:00 a.m, not feeling well at all, so slept until 8:00 and had people emailing asking if I was OK because SAP was not refreshed for the day. My how folks have come to depend on me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear of your cold and snow situation. That's a rotten combo. I will go out in the snow to use the blower if I have a head cold, but not if it is in my chest. So, hopefully, Ann will be able to do the job and not hurt her hamstring anymore. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Edmonton, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

 It's the blowing snow that is murder to clear away.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, sorry to hear you still under the weather. SAP is now a staple of your community...the joys of business ownership. I had my own business once....in the building stage you usually do not get any time off, and when you are the sole owner it makes it more difficult....we are all prisoners of our success......


----------



## SINC

Just looked out the window and she has the snow blower out and is working it just fine. What a gal! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just looked out the window and she has the snow blower out and is working it just fine. What a gal! :clap:


Must be a "prairie person" ............ this is what my wife calls herself as she watches me use the snow blower.


----------



## SINC

Perhaps these shots will help you know what we are facing with snowfall Marc. It is indeed like St. John's in January. Note the snowbanks are up to Ann's shoulders as she shovels the sides after using the blower.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Thanks for brunch Marc. Awesome as always.

Rp- Good luck with getting some good shots with the camera.....hope you share a few with us. 

Don- sorry to hear about that virus still plaguing you and your family. It's blustery and cold here this morning too. Uuugh. Winter. Bah! 

We put out bags and boxes of long accumulated refundables for the local scout troupe to pick up this morning. I just noticed two adult males drive up in a pick-up truck and rifle them all in the box. Hmmm, scouts seem bigger now than I remember them being years ago. Tsk.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Perhaps these shots will help you know what we are facing with snowfall Marc. It is indeed like St. John's in January. Note the snowbanks are up to Ann's shoulders as she shovels the sides after using the blower.


I feel for Ann, Don. That is typical for St.John's by this time in January, except for this year. Luckily, for her, it is cold and the snow is not wet and too heavy. Still, I feel what she is going through. Give her some hot tea when she comes in after this ordeal.


----------



## SINC

Marc, our neighbour John came to Ann's rescue. He does not have a snow blower so her offered to do all our driveways in return for the use of the blower on his property. A good deal all round as all is now done and Ann just did the walks around the house while John did all the heavy pushing. A win-win for each of us. But it continues to snow with another 30 cm forecast for today and tonight so we will have to do it all over again in the morning. As you can see below, it is already beginning to fill in.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great deal, Don ........ certainly win-win. I still recall calling my neighbor to tell her not to bother trying to shovel out her driveway during a storm, but that I would do her driveway when I cleared out mine with our snowblower. That it her in the left hand corner trying to get jump on the snow during a lull in the storm. Five hours ......... and 25cm later, all that she shoveled was again in her driveway.

Still, my knees ache looking at your picture knowing that we have over four more months of winter here in St.John's when we can get that sort of snow. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Don and Marc, for your enjoyment:

YouTube - My Blackberry Is Not Working! - The One Ronnie, Preview - BBC One


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took one of our dogs outside and met with a neighbor who was saying that it was about a year ago that myself and my nextdoor neighbor went around the cul de sac with our blowers helping to clear away the entrances to most of the driveways. What a difference a year makes. Too wet to go out and take a picture today, but my Echo is in the same place as it was last year with no snow around it or anywhere else.

Don, good luck with your snow overnight.


----------



## SINC

Where did Noah keep his bees?

In the ark hives of course!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don and Marc, for your enjoyment:
> 
> YouTube - My Blackberry Is Not Working! - The One Ronnie, Preview - BBC One


Saw this one before, Rp, but always worth a chuckle. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Where did Noah keep his bees?
> 
> In the ark hives of course!


Another good one, Don. I hope that you are going to be able to headline at tonight's "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club gala salute to Red Skelton. Break a leg, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Blooper - Red Skelton: Manure

Don, this should inspire you.


----------



## KC4

I thought that cow had very nice manureisms.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I thought that cow had very nice manureisms.


:lmao::lmao::clap: Good one, Kim. If Don can't go on ............. you should be our headliner.


----------



## SINC

With yet another heavy snowfall warning in effect tonight, I can hardly wait to get out there in the morning to deal with this mess. Our streets are now impassible unless you have a 4 x 4. Luckily, I do. I will get out there tomorrow regardless of how I feel. This much snow is unprecedented here.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao::clap: Good one, Kim. If Don can't go on ............. you should be our headliner.


Thanks, I think both Don and I will be snowed in. We're bracing for a blizzard (and not the DQ kind) here as well. Whaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> With yet another heavy snowfall warning in effect tonight, I can hardly wait to get out there in the morning to deal with this mess. Our streets are now impassible unless you have a 4 x 4. Luckily, I do. I will get out there tomorrow regardless of how I feel. This much snow is unprecedented here.


Good luck, my friend. Hope you are feeling better tomorrow to tackle this task. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks, I think both Don and I will be snowed in. We're bracing for a blizzard (and not the DQ kind) here as well. Whaaaaahhhhh!


My wife's sister and father in Calgary, and her brother in Edmonton always call us the day after it is reported that St.John's got hit with a 50-100cm snowstorm over the course of a day or two. They can't fully picture the notion of a snow drift going right over a car parked in a driveway ........... until we send them a picture. Now, they we are calling them to see if they are OK in these conditions.

I wish you and Don good luck, since I know what you are facing with this sort of deep snow.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Thanks, I think both Don and I will be snowed in. We're bracing for a blizzard (and not the DQ kind) here as well. Whaaaaahhhhh!


Well a blizzard hit here last night and shoveling was all I could do all day... some kind souls came down with a plow and did the sidewalks... that was a great help... 

I don't think I want to see anymore, and it is threatened for tomorrow... it has been snowing all day too... 

I am beat... !


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well a blizzard hit here last night and shoveling was all I could do all day... some kind souls came down with a plow and did the sidewalks... that was a great help...
> 
> I don't think I want to see anymore, and it is threatened for tomorrow... it has been snowing all day too...
> 
> I am beat... !



I feel for you, Leslie. I was ready to call it quits for living in St.John's when we got five feet of snow over a 9 day period. It never seemed to stop .............. and it did not stop that year until we had just over 21 feet of total accumulated snow for the Winter of 2000/01. 

Still, hang in there, since for you folks, Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## SINC

Marc, whatever you do, 

don't look here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, whatever you do,
> 
> don't look here.


My eyes ............ my eyes .................. I can't see ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, whatever you do,
> 
> don't look here.


Funny, but as I was reading that thread and the mention of a man wearing pink shirts was brought up, I immediately thought of you and that costume.


----------



## SINC

OK, enough for tonight, I'm done. Must get ready to blow snow tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> OK, enough for tonight, I'm done. Must get ready to blow snow tomorrow. Night all.


Good night, Don. Good luck tomorrow. I shall be sure to make some Scottish oatmeal for breakfast tomorrow for one and all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe it will be a good time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, another sleepless night as this cough persists so might as well get up and do some work.

If you do nothing else this morning, do not miss the featured video on SAP today, "An Invocation To Remember". It will start your day with a smile.

Lots more snow overnight, so our work will be cut out for us in the morning. Sigh, enough already.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all, another sleepless night as this cough persists so might as well get up and do some work.
> 
> If you do nothing else this morning, do not miss the featured video on SAP today, "An Invocation To Remember". It will start your day with a smile.
> 
> Lots more snow overnight, so our work will be cut out for us in the morning. Sigh, enough already.


Morning, Don. Sorry to hear about your cough and the snow. 

Watched the video. "........oh, while I have the mike ........ " :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. I shall make a fine Sunday Brunch for one and all ............ and have it delivered to your bedside, if you so choose. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really foggy here this morning as we approach noon. Still, the rain and drizzle have stopped for now, so I can't complain ............ not with what you folks in AB are getting this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

The thick fog has been washed away by some rain, so it is the end of a quiet day ............ and just the right weather to make a fresh pot of tea. Let's see if the sound of the tea kettle brings out Sonal. I do enjoy sharing tea with her. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Hi all. 
Thing are going OK, but I'm a bit low on what led up to this disaster marriage.
We are moving back into the flat tomorrow, the basically empty flat, and the kids
are starting school the day after. Otherwise, well I'm wifeless, clueless and a wee 
bit pissed off. More later.
Until them my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Glad to have you back in The Shang, albeit under difficult circumstances. Hope that things start to settle for you in the near future. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Evening Marc.
I'll do my best. Focusing on getting the kids settle and lessen
the impact of disappointment for them. I'll be OK in time, but
it's the kids that must be taken proper care of, so they don't
feel to bad about things. Luckily it's not to bad at the moment.
I'll do my best to keep it that way.
Nite. See you and the others tomorrow.
Give my best to Deborah.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Marc.
> I'll do my best. Focusing on getting the kids settle and lessen
> the impact of disappointment for them. I'll be OK in time, but
> it's the kids that must be taken proper care of, so they don't
> feel to bad about things. Luckily it's not to bad at the moment.
> I'll do my best to keep it that way.
> Nite. See you and the others tomorrow.
> Give my best to Deborah.


I shall, Caman. Sometime we should link up with Skype when your life becomes a bit more settled.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Success lies not in being the best, but in doing your best".


----------



## SINC

A bicycle can't stand on its own because it's two tired.


----------



## SINC

Nice to see you back here Camán. Good luck with all things.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A bicycle can't stand on its own because it's two tired.


Heard this one before, but it is still good. Keep 'em coming. Merci, mon ami


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. You folks in AB, good luck with your cold and snow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Funny, but as I was reading that thread and the mention of a man wearing pink shirts was brought up, I immediately thought of you and that costume.


Er... what's wrong with wearing Pink shirts? I wear a Pink shirt with a Navy suit and a Blue club tie with Golden stripes sometimes. Classy look.

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Heard this one before, but it is still good. Keep 'em coming. Merci, mon ami


I have a shirt with nine buttons but I can only fascinate.

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Funny, but as I was reading that thread and the mention of a man wearing pink shirts was brought up, I immediately thought of you and that costume.


Hee hee... That picture makes me laugh every time.. Thanks Don. Awesome.



friend said:


> Hi all.
> Thing are going OK, but I'm a bit low on what led up to this disaster marriage.
> We are moving back into the flat tomorrow, the basically empty flat, and the kids
> are starting school the day after. Otherwise, well I'm wifeless, clueless and a wee
> bit pissed off. More later.
> Until them my friends.


Nice to hear from you Caman. Wish things had turned out better for you. I'm confident that they will be better than ever in due course. One day at a time.



tilt said:


> I have a shirt with nine buttons but I can only fascinate.


Mohan, just don't forget the belly button.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I have a shirt with nine buttons but I can only fascinate.
> 
> Cheers


Good one, Mohan. :lmao::clap: Very witty.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Mohan, just don't forget the belly button." :lmao::lmao:

Good one, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a nice breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Sonal from a very snowbound Alberta. We got more again overnight. Will try and get some pics later today, although with my cold lingering and some rather inconvenient side effects from the meds, I won't be out for long today. I do need some fresh air though, having not been outside in three days now.

Be sure to check out the Norwegian icebreaker story on SAP this morning plus the guy who wanted his Mom to guess which girl he was going to marry.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Now I know you've probably have read some of these before, but if not they are worth a look:


I handed the teller @ my bank a withdrawal slip for $400.00 
I said "May I have large bills, please"

She looked at me and said "I'm sorry sir, all the bills are the same size."
When I got up off the floor I explained it to her....

IDIOT SIGHTING
We had to have the garage door repaired. 
The Sears repairman told us that one of our problems was that we did not have a 'large' enough motor on the opener.
I thought for a minute, and said that we had the largest one Sears made at that time, a 1/2 horsepower.
He shook his head and said, 'Lady, you need a 1/4 horsepower.' I responded that 1/2 was larger than 1/4.
He said, 'NO, it's not..' Four is larger than two.' 

We haven't used Sears repair since.

IDIOT SIGHTING
My daughter and I went through the McDonald's take-out window and I gave the clerk a $5 bill.
Our total was $4.25, so I also handed her a quarter.
She said, 'you gave me too much money.' I said, 'Yes I know, but this way you can just give me a dollar bill back. 
She sighed and went to get the manager, who asked me to repeat my request.
I did so, and he handed me back the quarter, and said 'We're sorry but we could not do that kind of thing.'
The clerk then proceeded to give me back $1 and 75 cents in change. 

Do not confuse the clerks at McD's. 

IDIOT SIGHTING
I live in a semi rural area.
We recently had a new neighbor call the local township administrative office
to request the removal of the DEER CROSSING sign on our road.
The reason: 'Too many deer are being hit by cars out here!
I don't think this is a good place for them to be crossing anymore.' 

IDIOT SIGHTING IN FOOD SERVICE
My daughter went to a local Taco Bell and ordered a taco.
She asked the person behind the counter for 'minimal lettuce.' 
He said he was sorry, but they only had iceburg lettuce. 

IDIOT SIGHTING
I was at the airport, checking in at the gate when an airport employee asked,
'Has anyone put anything in your baggage without your knowledge?'
To which I replied, 'If it was without my knowledge, how would I know?'
He smiled knowingly and nodded, 'That's why we ask.'


IDIOT SIGHTING
The stoplight on the corner buzzes when it's safe to cross the street.
I was crossing with an intellectually challenged coworker of mine. She asked if I knew what the buzzer was for.
I explained that it signals blind people when the light is red.
Appalled, she responded, 'What on earth are blind people doing driving?!' 



IDIOT SIGHTING
At a good-bye luncheon for an old and dear coworker who was leaving the company due to 'downsizing,'
our manager commented cheerfully, 'This is fun. We should do this more often.'
Not another word was spoken. We all just looked at each other with that deer-in-the-headlights stare.

This was a lunch at Texas Instruments. 



IDIOT SIGHTING
How would you pronounce this child's name?
"Le-a"
Leah?? NO
Lee - A?? NOPE 
Lay - a?? NO 
Lei?? Guess Again.
This child attends a school in Kansas City, Mo. 
Her mother is irate because everyone is getting her name wrong.
It's pronounced "Ledasha".
When the Mother was asked about the pronunciation of the name, she said, "the dash don't be silent." 

SO, if you see something come across your desk like this please remember to pronounce the dash.
If dey axe you why, tell dem de dash don't be silent.

STAY ALERT!

They walk among us......and they VOTE


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

I heard on the radio when I woke up this morning that the forecast today for Calgary is -28 and blowing snow. Must be a nightmare. Uggh. I've got to stop eating that spicy food before bed.

Don- I've already been to SAP today. Gotta admit I liked the story about the Norwegian icebreaker. Woot! I think the Bow River here may need the same treatment.

Rp - Yup, those are real head scratchers. Heh heh. 

Did I mention already that the forecast is -28 and blowing snow?
Yup.
-28
Blowing snow.
I want to go back to bed, but my nightmare may worsen.


----------



## SINC

The amount of snow here is incredible and I did NOT like the forecast for much more ahead when I got in my weather email this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Less stressed, I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Sonal from a very snowbound Alberta. We got more again overnight. Will try and get some pics later today, although with my cold lingering and some rather inconvenient side effects from the meds, I won't be out for long today. I do need some fresh air though, having not been outside in three days now.
> 
> Be sure to check out the Norwegian icebreaker story on SAP this morning plus the guy who wanted his Mom to guess which girl he was going to marry.


Afternoon, Don. Sorry to hear of your lingering cold. Rule of thumb is for a head cold, fresh air is OK, but for anything in the chest, best to stay indoors, especially with the dry AB weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp.

"IDIOT SIGHTING
My daughter and I went through the McDonald's take-out window and I gave the clerk a $5 bill.
Our total was $4.25, so I also handed her a quarter.
She said, 'you gave me too much money.' I said, 'Yes I know, but this way you can just give me a dollar bill back. 
She sighed and went to get the manager, who asked me to repeat my request.
I did so, and he handed me back the quarter, and said 'We're sorry but we could not do that kind of thing.'
The clerk then proceeded to give me back $1 and 75 cents in change."

When did you last receive a dollar BILL as change here in Canada??????


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I heard on the radio when I woke up this morning that the forecast today for Calgary is -28 and blowing snow. Must be a nightmare. Uggh. I've got to stop eating that spicy food before bed.
> 
> Don- I've already been to SAP today. Gotta admit I liked the story about the Norwegian icebreaker. Woot! I think the Bow River here may need the same treatment.
> 
> Rp - Yup, those are real head scratchers. Heh heh.
> 
> Did I mention already that the forecast is -28 and blowing snow?
> Yup.
> -28
> Blowing snow.
> I want to go back to bed, but my nightmare may worsen.





My wife would understand those sorts of temps, Kim, but I can't really comprehend them even after 34+ years in Canada. The coldest Calgary temp I ever experienced was about -25C with just a slight breeze, so no major windchill. -28C ................. what might the windchill be after that??? As well, the blowing snow will sting if you are outside.

Tell Kacey that the doxies like the snow, but not the cold. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The amount of snow here is incredible and I did NOT like the forecast for much more ahead when I got in my weather email this morning:


I hear that Mike Sobel was reassigned today due to his mocking of Mother Nature. He is now the weather guy up in Frobisher Bay. 

Seriously, I do understand what you are experiencing. Bitterly cold temps, no, but lots of snow day after day after day after day ............. that I can appreciate. Still, at some point, the sun will shine and start to melt away the snow. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Get well.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp.
> 
> "IDIOT SIGHTING
> My daughter and I went through the McDonald's take-out window and I gave the clerk a $5 bill.
> Our total was $4.25, so I also handed her a quarter.
> She said, 'you gave me too much money.' I said, 'Yes I know, but this way you can just give me a dollar bill back.
> She sighed and went to get the manager, who asked me to repeat my request.
> I did so, and he handed me back the quarter, and said 'We're sorry but we could not do that kind of thing.'
> The clerk then proceeded to give me back $1 and 75 cents in change."
> 
> When did you last receive a dollar BILL as change here in Canada??????


That sent me googling for an image of the $1 bill, since I suddenly couldn't remember what it looked like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That sent me googling for an image of the $1 bill, since I suddenly couldn't remember what it looked like.


I saved a few crisp ones and twos just before they were to be withdrawn from circulation. Collector's items now.

Interested in some herbal tea? When the sun came out, it hit +6C but now the clouds are back and it has fallen down to +3C. Tea would be in order.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I saved a few crisp ones and twos just before they were to be withdrawn from circulation. Collector's items now.
> 
> Interested in some herbal tea? When the sun came out, it hit +6C but now the clouds are back and it has fallen down to +3C. Tea would be in order.


I had a few old one's and two's somewhere, but they may have been lost over many moves. 

It's about -9C here, but going up to -6C , plus it is very, very sunny out. Tea would be welcome.

How's life treating you, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I had a few old one's and two's somewhere, but they may have been lost over many moves.
> 
> It's about -9C here, but going up to -6C , plus it is very, very sunny out. Tea would be welcome.
> 
> How's life treating you, Marc?


Trade you some warmer temps for some sunshine, Sonal? I'll throw in a cup of tea as well. 

All goes well here. Busy semester. Started to try to get back into shape. I have been getting on the treadmill each night for 30 minutes, and start swimming on T/Th tomorrow morning. I have lost 4 pounds since Jan.1st, so that's a start. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Went outside for a few minutes and took some shots. The first of the view from the bottom of our rear deck towards the rear yard, the 200 feet of sidewalk along the side, the motor home (that satellite dish you can barely see on the roof is 24 inches high), the snow accumulation on the wishing well in the back yard, the house from the rear driveway and a look at our crescent.


----------



## Sonal

Don, that is a LOT of snow. Hope you aren't in a rush to go anywhere.



Dr.G. said:


> Trade you some warmer temps for some sunshine, Sonal? I'll throw in a cup of tea as well.
> 
> All goes well here. Busy semester. Started to try to get back into shape. I have been getting on the treadmill each night for 30 minutes, and start swimming on T/Th tomorrow morning. I have lost 4 pounds since Jan.1st, so that's a start. We shall see.


Good for you, Marc. Sounds like a healthy start to the year.

I've been trying to get into the habit of eating breakfast in the mornings. Found a great way to make steel-cut oats overnight which makes the morning very easy. Not sure how long I will keep this up, but it's been good for the past few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, those look like St.John's pics we have had ............ but that is normal for us. You folks must be going nuts trying to clear it all away. I guess it is not wet snow with your cold temps, but that is the one blessing for the snow blower. I know that when the snow gets two to three feet deep on my first roof, which is somewhat flat, I have to climb out the window and shove it off the roof to avoid damage. 

Have you folks ever experienced this much snow in St. A.???


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good for you, Marc. Sounds like a healthy start to the year.

I've been trying to get into the habit of eating breakfast in the mornings. Found a great way to make steel-cut oats overnight which makes the morning very easy. Not sure how long I will keep this up, but it's been good for the past few days. " 

I am trying, Sonal. I eat fruit in the morning, without any carbs. Then, for lunch, I might have a "healthy sandwich" and some homemade soup, or some cereal and more fruit. Veggies, such as carrots and celery and brocolli are snacks in the afternoon. My wife or I will make a good dinner, again healthy and good for a diet. Exercise helps, since I have gotten no exercise from snow shoveling this winter. We usually have at least a meter of snow on the ground, coming from about four storms, so that would be my exercise in December and early January. I might start to use weights to keep up my strength for when the snow does come. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, those look like St.John's pics we have had ............ but that is normal for us. You folks must be going nuts trying to clear it all away.
> Have you folks ever experienced this much snow in St. A.???


Marc, we've had this much before here, but not in a long while. We used to get this much in southern Saskatchewan when I was a kid. It was more common there as I recall. That area has been hit hard as well, I'm told.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, we've had this much before here, but not in a long while. We used to get this much in southern Saskatchewan when I was a kid. It was more common there as I recall. That area has been hit hard as well, I'm told.


Are your streets getting plowed? Anything closed?

I heard that the Trans-Canada highway is closed east of Calgary between Strathmore and Redcliff.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Mohan. :lmao::clap: Very witty.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Heheheh, thanks Marc. It's not mine though, I read it somewhere many years ago. Life's always good, even when it's bad. How about you?



KC4 said:


> Mohan, just don't forget the belly button.


Heheheh, with the way I look nowadays, it's more like a belly-pit than a belly-button 

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> I eat fruit in the morning, without any carbs.


Er... fruits are carbs Marc.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Er... fruits are carbs Marc.
> 
> Cheers


True, but when I mention carbs, I am thinking of whole grain breads and cereals. I am going for balance and exercise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Brad Cabana, the former three-term mayor of Elstow, a small community of about 100 people in central Saskatchewan, is running for the premiership of our province. He has to defeat the current premier in a leadership convention. Most people are wondering why he is running, but rumors have it that his wife, Coco, is urging him to run. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

You'll have to keep your strength up, Marc. You never know how much deep heavy snow you might get in June.


----------



## SINC

I was messing with the HD camera on my iPhone 4 and shot this 30 second bit through the office window of the snow in our back yard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvEedB9tt7o


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You'll have to keep your strength up, Marc. You never know how much deep heavy snow you might get in June.


All to true, Sonal. However, May 24th is our unofficial end of winter snow. It is less than 50% that we will get any more snow after that date. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great clip, Don. At least you have some sunshine and no wind. Still very cold?


----------



## SINC

Marc, it's currently -20°, but no wind so it is not too bad out there. I cannot stay out above five minutes though or I begin to cough.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, it's currently -20°, but no wind so it is not too bad out there. I cannot stay out above five minutes though or I begin to cough.


Good idea, Don. At those temps, the lungs chill and you don't want to get your cough/cold to worsen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the CBC National News. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a hot breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the day. Seems to be cold all across the country today, so we have all earned this meal. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, and all; Grey here today and -4 with a dusting of snow coming. Not like your view Don.

I'll take some WMBB coffee or Butter Pecan if you have some Marc....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, and all; Grey here today and -4 with a dusting of snow coming. Not like your view Don.
> 
> I'll take some WMBB coffee or Butter Pecan if you have some Marc....


Afternoon, Rp. Coming right up.

Just got back from the pool. I signed up for the Arthritis Fitness session. It starts off slowly and then has you running in the pool. Quite the workout. XX)


----------



## Rps

Great Marc, swimming is an excellent exercise method. Me, I'm a hot tub guy....but with my meds I have to watch the heat and time in.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 



Dr.G. said:


> Just got back from the pool. I signed up for the Arthritis Fitness session. It starts off slowly and then has you running in the pool. Quite the workout. XX)


Woot! Good for you. Exercise is the best thing for arthritis. It seemed counterintuitive to me to work the joints even through pain, but I can attest that it results in a net improvement. 


Don - Already read SAP. Good job again today. Loved the cookies. Hee hee...Sunny but -24 outside here. Brrrrr. That's hard on my lungs. Hope your lungs are doing better today.


Rp - I love a soak in a hot tub too...great for the muscles.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Another awful night with constant coughing. Our daughter is off work for a week by doctors orders as she has it now as well. This thing is really nasty. I thought I had it beat, so quit taking the Coricidin II. Turns out that was a mistake as I have relapsed and am back on the darn things again. The congestion is back big time, thus the cough. No energy, stuck inside and hacking is tough to take. Dang it, I hate it when this happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great Marc, swimming is an excellent exercise method. Me, I'm a hot tub guy....but with my meds I have to watch the heat and time in.


Not much of a hot tub person, Rp, since I don't like hot showers or baths. Still, even though I can't swim, being in water up to my chest is fine and the workout is great. Twice a week at this and the treadmill five days a week, and weights every day should get me in shape for shoveling snow once it comes. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Woot! Good for you. Exercise is the best thing for arthritis. It seemed counterintuitive to me to work the joints even through pain, but I can attest that it results in a net improvement. " So I have been told, Kim. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Another awful night with constant coughing. Our daughter is off work for a week by doctors orders as she has it now as well. This thing is really nasty. I thought I had it beat, so quit taking the Coricidin II. Turns out that was a mistake as I have relapsed and am back on the darn things again. The congestion is back big time, thus the cough. No energy, stuck inside and hacking is tough to take. Dang it, I hate it when this happens.


Don, hopefully the Coricidin II will help this time. Stay inside and stay warm. Are you a lover of hot soup and tea?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I love hot soup, but seldom ever touch tea. Ann and Crystal are the tea grannies around here. I think I may just make some home made soup to keep on the back burner today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I love hot soup, but seldom ever touch tea. Ann and Crystal are the tea grannies around here. I think I may just make some home made soup to keep on the back burner today.


A wise idea, Don. Put lots of garlic in the soup.


----------



## Dr.G.

4:09PM here in St.John's ............ just the right time to start a fresh pot of tea. Anyone interested? Where is Sonal ........... since the smell of freshly brewed herbal tea brings here out to join us in The Shang.


----------



## Sonal

Running a little late today, Marc, but if the tea is still hot I'd love a cup.

Just got back into the office after literacy tutoring. Sadly, it seems that my cell phone now works in the tutoring area of the library, so my cell-phone free hours in the week are gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Running a little late today, Marc, but if the tea is still hot I'd love a cup.
> 
> Just got back into the office after literacy tutoring. Sadly, it seems that my cell phone now works in the tutoring area of the library, so my cell-phone free hours in the week are gone.


One cup of jasmine/mint tea coming up, Sonal.

Might I suggest that you just turn off your cell phone in the library?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it was a good year for The Cafe Chez Marc this past year. Everyone who bought shares in The Cafe can now come by to pick up their share of the profits. Line forms at the right ........... Don't push or shove, there is plenty for everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

I should tell you that most of the money is in US $100 bills. For tax purposes, my tax accountants of the firm Dewey, Cheatham and Howe suggested that this was the most tax efficent way to take profits out of the company without having to pay tax to the ehMacLand Tax Collector and Exchecquer.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> One cup of jasmine/mint tea coming up, Sonal.
> 
> Might I suggest that you just turn off your cell phone in the library?


The problem is that I forget to turn in back on.


----------



## SINC

Those who jump off a bridge in Paris are in Seine.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Those who jump off a bridge in Paris are in Seine.


Very punny Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The problem is that I forget to turn in back on.


Well, as the old saying goes, Sonal, "silence is golden".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Those who jump off a bridge in Paris are in Seine.


An oldie but a goodie, Don. Had a geography teacher who began the class on day one with this joke. Keep 'em coming. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Very punny Don!


:lmao::lmao:

How is Life treating you today, Mohan?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to be a chilly one tonight with temps down to -2C and winds over 90km/h. Best to bundle up the doxies. My wife, who walked to school as a child in the bitterly cold Edmonton winter mornings, tends to pamper these dogs.


----------



## danalicious

Hi Shang.
I have been errant in my attendance here. I know I have said this before, but I will make a serious attempt to check in here daily.
Everyone is well I trust? 
Marc - nice piles :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Hi Shang.
> I have been errant in my attendance here. I know I have said this before, but I will make a serious attempt to check in here daily.
> Everyone is well I trust?
> Marc - nice piles :lmao:


Evening, Dana. Welcome back. How are your boys?

Yes, the "piles" are the profits, but it seems as if no one bought shares this year in The Cafe Chez Marc. They took my offer of ripping up their tabs instead. So, now I shall have to give most of this away to charity. Such is Life.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## danalicious

Very noble of you Marc! 
The boys are amazing thank you. They are now 5 and 6 and bored with all their toys except Wii. Thankfully, they still enjoy colouring and reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Very noble of you Marc!
> The boys are amazing thank you. They are now 5 and 6 and bored with all their toys except Wii. Thankfully, they still enjoy colouring and reading.


Good to hear, Dana. Keep them reading, with you reading to them, and even try interactive journals where they write something, you read it and then provide some comment, which they respond to ......... and back and forth it goes.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> 
> How is Life treating you today, Mohan?


Always well Marc and hope likewise 



danalicious said:


> Marc - nice piles :lmao:


Er... I don't know about N. America, but in India, "piles" is an anal disease 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Always well Marc and hope likewise
> 
> 
> 
> Er... I don't know about N. America, but in India, "piles" is an anal disease
> 
> Cheers


Good to hear, Mohan.

In North America, piles of money are piles of money. Piles at the other end are a totally different matter. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## danalicious

tilt said:


> Always well Marc and hope likewise
> 
> 
> 
> Er... I don't know about N. America, but in India, "piles" is an anal disease
> 
> Cheers


I knew that...my feeble attempt at humour...sigh...


----------



## danalicious

Good night Marc.


----------



## KC4

Hi Dana! 
Nice to see you around the Shang.

Hope you can visit more often. Glad to hear the boys are doing well. 

Great blog!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have an all-Canadian OtHD Breakfast for you when you rise to face the new day. Your favorites from coast to coast to coast will be made and served this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see that Edmonton has -32C windchills right now and "ice fog". What exactly is ice fog? I want to impress my wife with this knowledge so I am not going to ask her.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just sent this to me. I replied, after I tried it once, "Far out, man ............... "



OK...try this you aging hippie...........


Try this cenesthetic hallucination - wow

if you aren't using a mouse, look at the back of your hand that's on the touchpad after you do this....but, be seated as you do this.

For all of you who just love things that amaze you, do this. Follow the instructions to the letter. And "Wow"! Peace.

Alright you flower children of the 60's. Break out the rabbit tobacco and Ripple wine and take a look at this! 

Follow the instructions.

1.- Click on the link below
2.- Then "click me to get trippy",
3.- Look at the center of the screen for 30 seconds (no cheating), and then
4.- Look at your hand holding the mouse, without moving it away from the mouse.

You'll be shocked at what you see.

( it is called "cenesthetic hallucination")

Neave Strobe - Like dropping acid, but not


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, ice fog occurs when tiny ice crystals become suspended in the air. That of course can only happen in very cold conditions and with a high RH as we have this morning at 83%. It is very similar to the fog you know in appearance and cuts visibility drastically. It is also compounded by the exhaust of vehicles condensing in the air and adding to the low visibility, especially at intersections.

I don't often run jokes that target any one group of folks, although I have been known to make fun of the thrift of my own clan.  But I could not resist running a yarn about a Newfoundlander this morning as it fit so well with the story. Check out "Switching Religions Can Be Tricky" for a smile today on SAP.


----------



## Rps

tilt said:


> Always well Marc and hope likewise
> 
> 
> 
> Er... I don't know about N. America, but in India, "piles" is an anal disease
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, piles in North American certainly isn't "light" at the end of the tunnel.::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Dana, Kim, Mohan and all.
Snowy here today, nothing like you have Don. Hope you are feeling better. I'm back to my reading weeks so diving into more Freire.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, would you have a citable source on the number of illiterates we have in either: North America, Canada or the U.S. I can only find what I call rumor sites that place the Canadian and U.S. rate at around 13%, and I can't seem to find a credible source for Mexico [ as it would be in the North American totals ]. Also, they only seem to have tracked adults [ which is okay for my work ].


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. We had snow here last night, which made driving last night a wee bit fun as it was a really wet, slushy type snow. Turned to rain in the middle of the night, though.

I was supposed to head to Alberta today to do some work, but the client canceled it yesterday as all the water lines at the job site are frozen solid. Rescheduled to next week as the long term forecast is calling for a balmy -11°c* next week instead of their current -30°. And after I'd gone out and bought new flannel lined trousers and some long underwear too! (I told them they could delay the project until June as far as I was concerned.)

*practically shirt sleeve weather


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, ice fog occurs when tiny ice crystals become suspended in the air. That of course can only happen in very cold conditions and with a high RH as we have this morning at 83%. It is very similar to the fog you know in appearance and cuts visibility drastically. It is also compounded by the exhaust of vehicles condensing in the air and adding to the low visibility, especially at intersections.
> 
> I don't often run jokes that target any one group of folks, although I have been known to make fun of the thrift of my own clan.  But I could not resist running a yarn about a Newfoundlander this morning as it fit so well with the story. Check out "Switching Religions Can Be Tricky" for a smile today on SAP.


Afternoon, Don. Thanks for the info re ice fog. I shall now impress my wife with my knowledge.

How is your cough today?

Got a real laugh out of the "switcing religions" joke in SAP. Did not see the punchline coming. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, would you have a citable source on the number of illiterates we have in either: North America, Canada or the U.S. I can only find what I call rumor sites that place the Canadian and U.S. rate at around 13%, and I can't seem to find a credible source for Mexico [ as it would be in the North American totals ]. Also, they only seem to have tracked adults [ which is okay for my work ].


Can't think of any off-hand, Rp. Try the NALD database since they have loads of info. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took a couple of the doxies out for a walk in the park earlier today. A fine sunny day with +2C temps. I needed the walk, and so did they, so it was win-win all around.


----------



## SINC

I won't be going out walking any time soon as the deep freeze has descended upon us. Ann is babysitting Jett today so Mom can get groceries and has the 4 x 4 since we are getting another 10 cm of snow. You can always tell when the FAM settles by the ice that begins to form on the lower edge of the windows of our house. Here is a shot of my office window as proof.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all. Snowing here in Toronto.

I just dug my dad's car out of the snow so that a) we can empty the driveway for the plow guy and b) I could get it into the garage. 

Now that was a task since:
1) There was a good foot of snow on the car. (More than one fall.)
2) The ice scraper had somehow jammed itself under the seat
3) The garage door is on the small side--not a lot of clearance.
4) There's a lot of stuff in the garage, so getting the car in is a tight fit.
5) It's not a straight shot into the garage--need to angle it in a little
6) There's a lot of snow piled there (didn't get moved for the plow guy last time) so the car is not maneuvering well
7) My dad's car is a Mercedes and I don't want to pay to fix the finish should I scratch it.

Took me a good 45 minutes, but it's in there, scratch-free.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I won't be going out walking any time soon as the deep freeze has descended upon us. Ann is babysitting Jett today so Mom can get groceries and has the 4 x 4 since we are getting another 10 cm of snow. You can always tell when the FAM settles by the ice that begins to form on the lower edge of the windows of our house. Here is a shot of my office window as proof.


Don, I would just pull down the shade and not look out the window. Hope you are feeling a bit better with this indoor time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all. Snowing here in Toronto.
> 
> I just dug my dad's car out of the snow so that a) we can empty the driveway for the plow guy and b) I could get it into the garage.
> 
> Now that was a task since:
> 1) There was a good foot of snow on the car. (More than one fall.)
> 2) The ice scraper had somehow jammed itself under the seat
> 3) The garage door is on the small side--not a lot of clearance.
> 4) There's a lot of stuff in the garage, so getting the car in is a tight fit.
> 5) It's not a straight shot into the garage--need to angle it in a little
> 6) There's a lot of snow piled there (didn't get moved for the plow guy last time) so the car is not maneuvering well
> 7) My dad's car is a Mercedes and I don't want to pay to fix the finish should I scratch it.
> 
> Took me a good 45 minutes, but it's in there, scratch-free.


Afternoon, Sonal. I always keep snow shovels, ice scrapers and snow brushes in the house. This drives my wife crazy ................. until she realizes that to open up a car door with lots of snow on the car lets the snow into the car.

We are getting about five inches of wet snow tomorrow, so I am enjoying the sunshine today.

Interested in some tea? It is nearly 4PM here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife wants to use her share of the Cafe Chez Marc profits to buy a place in Toronto. I have given most of my pile away to charity, as has she, but there is just enough left for this house. 

Sonal, what do you think? Is this a good investment?

Toronto?s priciest home is going for $27M - Moneyville.ca


----------



## Sonal

Hey, I drive through that area regularly. 

You know, a couple of years ago, they sold the penthouse unit (pre-construction) for the condo at 1 Bloor Steet East for $25,000,000. (Then the credit crunch happened and the project tanked; it was financed by Lehman Brothers.

So I think $27,000,000 for this is a steal. The Artist Once Again Known As Prince has a house there. He could drop by for impromptu concerts.


----------



## Rps

Thanks for the source Marc, The following is from that site, and I think it is a credible source, staggering number...

The Face of Literacy in Canada
The Report then presents the results of the Adult Literacy and Life Skills Survey (ALLS) reporting that 42% of the working age adult population in Canada has literacy skills below Level 3, the international standard of literacy needed to function effectively in a modern society and economy.	Between 1994 and 2003, two international surveys showed that the 42% figure is unchanged, but the number of working age Canadians with low skills has increased from 8 to 9 million due to population growth.	The Report also provides a portrait of literacy in the words of adults with low literacy. Their accounts of their challenges and successes show that there is room for hope that this country can solve its literacy challenges if it can overcome the many barriers that stop people from acquiring these skills, especially as adults.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hey, I drive through that area regularly.
> 
> You know, a couple of years ago, they sold the penthouse unit (pre-construction) for the condo at 1 Bloor Steet East for $25,000,000. (Then the credit crunch happened and the project tanked; it was financed by Lehman Brothers.
> 
> So I think $27,000,000 for this is a steal. The Artist Once Again Known As Prince has a house there. He could drop by for impromptu concerts.


Thanks for this info, Sonal. Anytime you want to stay there, let me know. It can be your personal refuge. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks for the source Marc, The following is from that site, and I think it is a credible source, staggering number...
> 
> The Face of Literacy in Canada
> The Report then presents the results of the Adult Literacy and Life Skills Survey (ALLS) reporting that 42% of the working age adult population in Canada has literacy skills below Level 3, the international standard of literacy needed to function effectively in a modern society and economy.	Between 1994 and 2003, two international surveys showed that the 42% figure is unchanged, but the number of working age Canadians with low skills has increased from 8 to 9 million due to population growth.	The Report also provides a portrait of literacy in the words of adults with low literacy. Their accounts of their challenges and successes show that there is room for hope that this country can solve its literacy challenges if it can overcome the many barriers that stop people from acquiring these skills, especially as adults.


Rp, you would be interested in knowing that I am somewhat shifting my emphasis in literacy from adult literacy to ESL/adult literacy. Getting involved with the Association of New Canadians has been quite interesting.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for this info, Sonal. Anytime you want to stay there, let me know. It can be your personal refuge. Paix, mon amie.


Well, if my eviction hearing does not go well, I may need a place to crash. Can I rent a room or twelve?


----------



## Rps

Great Marc, welcome aboard. I have found those who teach in the ESL world have an extremely high rate of job satisfaction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, if my eviction hearing does not go well, I may need a place to crash. Can I rent a room or twelve?


Take as much room as you need. We are converting the tennis court into a doxie obstacle course, but other than that, you are free to stay there whenever you want ............... and physics mavens are also welcome. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great Marc, welcome aboard. I have found those who teach in the ESL world have an extremely high rate of job satisfaction.


Just thought I would try my hand at something somewhat new to me. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The beautiful part of writing is that you don't have to get it right the first time, unlike, say, a brain surgeon. You can always do it better, find the exact word, the apt phrase, the leaping simile." Robert Cormier


----------



## SINC

Marc, nice quote indeed. If I got paid for excellence in writing I would have starved years ago, although some claim to be mildly amused by my attempts at times.


----------



## danalicious

Hi Shang!
Well, we had some gorgeous snow overnight last night! I woke up to discover my neighbours had already been out and built a snowman before 8 am this morning.

And in true Wetcoast fashion, the snow has passed and the temps zoomed up to 8C, so we now have the big melt. The snowman next door has fallen to pieces. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, nice quote indeed. If I got paid for excellence in writing I would have starved years ago, although some claim to be mildly amused by my attempts at times.


Don, you write well. Still, we all have to revisit our writing, which is the beauty of the written word. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Hi Shang!
> Well, we had some gorgeous snow overnight last night! I woke up to discover my neighbours had already been out and built a snowman before 8 am this morning.
> 
> And in true Wetcoast fashion, the snow has passed and the temps zoomed up to 8C, so we now have the big melt. The snowman next door has fallen to pieces. :lmao:


Evening, Dana. Glad/sorry to hear about your snow. We are due for about 10 inches in the next 24 hours, and then with some cold temps, the snowmen will be with us for the rest of the winter. 

Good to see you back here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

A student just sent this to me. 

"Dr.G., an amazing site. Might make you cringe if you have a fear of heights in places, and the one the with dachshund off the Eiffel tower is staged I think.lol."

Dogs are Awesome TOO (HD)


----------



## SINC

Where did the king put his armies? Why, in his sleevies, of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Where did the king put his armies? Why, in his sleevies, of course.


Took me a minute to get this one, Don.  Good one ........... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

And you thought that doxies were cute ..................

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Snow is on the way for St.John's and I best get at it early tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, why did the mama and papa brooms have no baby brooms???

Because they had not swept together yet. 

I remembered this one from grade six. 

Hope that you are feeling better tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## tilt

If we are going with kid jokes, then here's one:

Why's 10 afraid? Because 7 8 9.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Kid jokes eh?

"Doctor, Doctor I feel like a goat." "How long have you felt like that?" "Since I was a kid."


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I awoke to a coughing fit at 2:30 a.m. and could not get back to sleep so got SAP for today up and running. Why would a doctor use a long pole with a hook on the end? That is answered today in the item entitled, "Only The Nose Knows" on SAP. Since I am up anyway, I may as well get to work on tomorrow's issue. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> If we are going with kid jokes, then here's one:
> 
> Why's 10 afraid? Because 7 8 9.
> 
> Cheers





SINC said:


> Kid jokes eh?
> 
> "Doctor, Doctor I feel like a goat." "How long have you felt like that?" "Since I was a kid."


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Went to the doctor the other day. Told her that my hair was falling out and what could she give me to keep it in .................. She gave me a shoe box.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. I awoke to a coughing fit at 2:30 a.m. and could not get back to sleep so got SAP for today up and running. Why would a doctor use a long pole with a hook on the end? That is answered today in the item entitled, "Only The Nose Knows" on SAP. Since I am up anyway, I may as well get to work on tomorrow's issue. Later . . .


Sorry to hear of this lingering cough, Don. Hopefully, it shall not last.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quick buffet-style breakfast this morning. Have to go out and shovel. What's that white stuff on the lawn???? Such is Life. Later.


----------



## friend

Goodmorning Don, Marc and all. 

Sitting in My flat surfing on my iPhone.
My Mac locked up and refused password, so I've to reset it but I have to get the SL dvd that I lent to a friend.
I didn't think that it could do that on its own, the silly thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Goodmorning Don nd all.
> 
> Sitting in My flat surfing on my iPhone.
> My Mac locked up and refused password, so I've to reset it but I have to get the SL dvd that I lent to a friend.
> I didn't think that it could do that on its own, the silly thing.


Morning, Caman. Glad to see you here this morning. How is Life treating you this morning?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Glad to see you here this morning. How is Life treating you this morning?


Hi Marc.
I'm à wee bit better, but still somewhat bitter over it all. I trust it will deminish over time. The kids are taking it hard, poor things. All least there are no snow here. Oh wait à minute. There is.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> I'm à wee bit better, but still somewhat bitter over it all. I trust it will deminish over time. The kids are taking it hard, poor things. All least there are no snow here. Oh wait à minute. There is.


Sorry to hear this, Caman. Still, time heals all things ............ or at least helps you to put things into perspective.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Caman. Still, time heals all things ............ or at least helps you to put things into perspective.


That is true Marc, but my perspective box is getting a wee bit full now.


----------



## SINC

Good to see you two back to your early morning exchanges. Still working away, but need some sleep soon. I have a doctor's appointment at 1:30 this afternoon to renew my meds and see if he can help with this darn cough.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That is true Marc, but my perspective box is getting a wee bit full now.


I know how you feel, to a point, Caman. When my wife left me with our two children, I could only think of them, then my work, and then my own health.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good to see you two back to your early morning exchanges. Still working away, but need some sleep soon. I have a doctor's appointment at 1:30 this afternoon to renew my meds and see if he can help with this darn cough.


Good to hear, Don. I am not big on antibiotics, but maybe this might be helpful once an assessment of the cough is determined. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Caman, Marc & Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning Caman, Marc & Don.


Morning, Sonal. How are you this fine snowy day?

According to the US Environmental Service, the only state and provincial capital cities that had no snow on the ground as of yesterday were the State of Hawaii and the Province of Newfoundland and Labrador. 

Today there is snow, so we rejoin winter. Such is Life.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang!

Nice to see Caman here! 

Have fun with the snow Marc.

Don, I hope the doc can get rid of that cough for once and for all.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Caman, Marc, Don, Sonal and Kim.

I have been entrenched in Pokemon purgatory this morning with the boys. Why is it that we cancel cable and they still manage to find some annoying cartoon to watch?

On another note, my husband and I watched Wavelength last night.
Hubby likes to dig up the oldies from our youth and make me suffer through them. Funny how some movies that awed us as kids now seem just pitiful....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. We have about 20cm of snow on the ground now, with about 35cm expected from now until tomorrow night. So, we are back to winter here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Yes, I recall "Pokemon purgatory" quite well. It does not last very long you will be glad to know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had to take out my snowblower for the first time this winter. Cleared my driveway and the driveways of three neighbors. I am pooped. Seven inches of snow has fallen so far with about another 10 inches by tomorrow. Better get some more gas for the old snowblower. Welcome to Winter, St.John's style.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went out to shovel off the driveway that was somewhat clear of snow an hour ago. Not much wind, so the snow is falling straight down, but it is really coming down and is quite heavy. 

I think that it is time for some strong tea ............... anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Went out to shovel off the driveway that was somewhat clear of snow an hour ago. Not much wind, so the snow is falling straight down, but it is really coming down and is quite heavy.
> 
> I think that it is time for some strong tea ............... anyone interested?


As always, an afternoon tea is quite welcome.

Marc, how does it feel to have winter back to normal?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Went out to shovel off the driveway that was somewhat clear of snow an hour ago. Not much wind, so the snow is falling straight down, but it is really coming down and is quite heavy.
> 
> I think that it is time for some strong tea ............... anyone interested?


Please. Would be nice after I have had some pizza.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> As always, an afternoon tea is quite welcome.
> 
> Marc, how does it feel to have winter back to normal?


One cup of hot tea coming right up, Sonal.

As for the snow, most people got out of town before the snow really hit us, leaving just two of us to shovel out the driveways. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Please. Would be nice after I have had some pizza.


A fine idea, Caman. I love home made pizza.  Maybe some Italian red wine might be in order as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from shoveling my driveway .............. when the plow came down the road once again. The mound in front of my driveway is fairly solid and up well past my knees ............ so my son and I shall have to go out and move it away so we can get out tomorrow morning. We just past the 30cm mark at 7PM, according to my neighbor who is a meteorologist and has her own measurement station in her back yard, with another 10-15cm more to come by this time tomorrow evening. After months of not having to talk about snow, winter has hit us suddenly. Such is Life. Still, with little over 17 more weeks of winter, we have gotten off easy since mid-November.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. Strange to have you back to being 3 1/2 hours ahead of me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, not sure if you heard this news, but Hall of Famer Frank Robinson was taken to a hospital today after experiencing dizziness and an irregular heartbeat during the owners meetings in Scottsdale, Arizona. I was able to say that I saw him play against the NY Mets in 1962 when he was with the Reds. He was also manager of the SF Giants for three years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early today. I am stiff and sore from the hour in the pool and the four times outside shoveling and once with the snow blower. Just finished off some herbal tea so now is a good time to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hope that the doctor was able to help you with your cough. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I hope that the doctor was able to help you with your cough. Paix, mon ami.


Marc, the doc told me that my lungs were clear, any phlegm is OK by colour, my ears are clear and I have likely beat the worst of it. He advised I quit the Coricidin II unless I relapsed, but to begin taking 1,000 IU of vitamin D daily, year round and drop the multi vitamins altogether. He also told me my blood pressure today was the best he had seen it in years at 126 on 72.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Going to call it a night early today. I am stiff and sore from the hour in the pool and the four times outside shoveling and once with the snow blower. Just finished off some herbal tea so now is a good time to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


Good night Marc. Do you do some stretching before and after your workout/shoveling? That typically alleviates a lot of the muscle soreness for me. 



SINC said:


> Marc, the doc told me that my lungs were clear, any phlegm is OK by colour, my ears are clear and I have likely beat the worst of it. He advised I quit the Coricidin II unless I relapsed, but to begin taking 1,000 IU of vitamin D daily, year round and drop the multi vitamins altogether. He also told me my blood pressure today was the best he had seen it in years at 126 on 72.


Sounds like a good appointment. Bravo! 
Good Night Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, the doc told me that my lungs were clear, any phlegm is OK by colour, my ears are clear and I have likely beat the worst of it. He advised I quit the Coricidin II unless I relapsed, but to begin taking 1,000 IU of vitamin D daily, year round and drop the multi vitamins altogether. He also told me my blood pressure today was the best he had seen it in years at 126 on 72.


Good to hear, Don. The color of phlegm and mucus is the tell-tale sign of infection. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good night Marc. Do you do some stretching before and after your workout/shoveling? That typically alleviates a lot of the muscle soreness for me. " That is just what I did, Kim. We got about 37cm of wet snow yesterday, and about another 5cm is expected by tea time today. The snow plow left huge mounds of snow/slush/ice boulders at the end of my driveway. I took my axe to bust up these mounds to be able to carry them away. 

What is Kacey's avatar? Looks like a cat in a sand box?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A nice TGIF Breakfast will be ready for you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the brekkie. Just awaiting SAP to finish uploading so I can run a check to be sure all pics loaded properly and hot links to stories are intact as well. BBL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to hear that you are feeling better. I truly HATE winter colds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looking out my window to see horizontal snow. The wind is so strong from the north that even with +1C temps, we have a windchill of -8C. For us, that is in the "cold" range.


----------



## SINC

Marc, we have no wind as yet to speak of so our wind chill is around -32° this morning, but if the wind picks up it will drop suddenly. Hot link check on SAP is done and only one bad one this morning. Today is the best I have felt in many days, so I am rarin' to get some work done. I'm off to compose tomorrow's SAP and then the hunt begins for the day after. You might want to check out the video called Bandsaw Magic there today. I was truly amazed by what I saw and the talent it took to do something like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when we were visiting Deborah's folks in Calgary one Christmas, I stood outside when it was about -37C with the windchill. Thought I was going to die ............... and I was only outside for a few minutes. I can't see people working outside in these sorts of temps ................ or colder. You folks in AB and Sk and MB will get frequent windchills in the -40C range. Unreal .............. but yet, people survive. 

Saving SAP today for when I go out and shovel once again, then come inside to have some hot coffee. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> That is just what I did, Kim. We got about 37cm of wet snow yesterday, and about another 5cm is expected by tea time today. The snow plow left huge mounds of snow/slush/ice boulders at the end of my driveway. I took my axe to bust up these mounds to be able to carry them away.
> 
> What is Kacey's avatar? Looks like a cat in a sand box?


Having to use an axe on snow. Wow. It may be stupid cold here but it's not that bad with the snow, yet. Hopefully never. Take it easy out there. 

Yes, Kacey's avatar is a kitten in a litter box. ...quick litter to be exact. Kacey's sense of humor is not unlike my own, a little twisted. 

Don, I'm off to check out SAP soon...


----------



## friend

dr.g. said:


> good to hear, don. The color of phlegm and mucus is the tell-tale sign of infection. Bon chance, mon ami.


+1


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Don, Kim and all. 

Been to the funeral of my friend da.
He got a nice send off. I sang two songs and no one more died.


----------



## friend

Probably the disappointment over the US !adventure" has to do with it,
but the kids competing driving me insane. 
They are doing an excellent job. 
It's only right that I have to pay for marrying someone that let them down.
I should have known better.:-(
Damn life for being so long and tedious.


----------



## KC4

Hi Caman,

Sorry to hear about your friend's passing. Very nice of you to sing at his funeral. Did you sing your friend's favorite songs?

Hang in there with the kids. You realize it's their job to drive you crazy...just like it's our job to embarrass them, especially in front of peers. We can strive for excellence in all we do as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> Having to use an axe on snow. Wow. It may be stupid cold here but it's not that bad with the snow, yet. Hopefully never. Take it easy out there.
> 
> Yes, Kacey's avatar is a kitten in a litter box. ...quick litter to be exact. Kacey's sense of humor is not unlike my own, a little twisted.
> 
> Don, I'm off to check out SAP soon...


No, when it gets cold, the slushy snow lumps turn to rock. The problem with this snow is the plow make massive lumps and packed it in as it went up the road. So, the axe easily breaks up these lumps. If these lumps froze solid, it would be like taking an axe to a cinder block ................ worthless.

The avatar is so small for Kacey that I was not sure what it was. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Probably the disappointment over the US !adventure" has to do with it,
> but the kids competing driving me insane.
> They are doing an excellent job.
> It's only right that I have to pay for marrying someone that let them down.
> I should have known better.:-(
> Damn life for being so long and tedious.


I know some of what you are going through, Caman. I married the wrong person in my first marriage .............. but married the right person in the second marriage.

Life is not really "long and tedious", as much as unfolding each day. When your days are up, at least you shall be able to look back upon the good and the bad, the tears and the laughter, and feel that you did your best. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and a bit of sunshine. This will help with the snow since I just cleared away my driveway, but shall not start the back deck until tomorrow.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> I know some of what you are going through, Caman. I married the wrong person in my first marriage .............. but married the right person in the second marriage.
> 
> Life is not really "long and tedious", as much as unfolding each day. When your days are up, at least you shall be able to look back upon the good and the bad, the tears and the laughter, and feel that you did your best. Paix, mon ami.


No experience in life is wasted as long as you learn something from it. My attitude when I make a mistake: learn the lesson, move on. Doesn't help to indulge in endless self-recrimination or blame. That's the way I look at it anyway. (victims versus survivors, trials versus adventures)



> Still round the corner there may wait
> A new road or a secret gate
> And though I oft have passed them by
> The day will come at last when I
> Shall take the hidden paths that run
> West of the Moon and East of the Sun.


_Book VI, The Grey Havens, Return of the King, JRR Tolkien_

Morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> No experience in life is wasted as long as you learn something from it. My attitude when I make a mistake: learn the lesson, move on. Doesn't help to indulge in endless self-recrimination or blame. That's the way I look at it anyway. (victims versus survivors, trials versus adventures)
> 
> 
> _Book VI, The Grey Havens, Return of the King, JRR Tolkien_
> 
> Morning all.


Good points, Elaine, especially the comment about moving on with one's life. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

My favorite poem.

Robert Frost -- "The Road Not Taken"


Two roads diverged in a yellow wood, 
And sorry I could not travel both 
And be one traveler, long I stood 
And looked down one as far as I could 
To where it bent in the undergrowth; 

Then took the other, as just as fair, 
And having perhaps the better claim, 
Because it was grassy and wanted wear; 
Though as for that the passing there 
Had worn them really about the same, 

And both that morning equally lay 
In leaves no step had trodden black. 
Oh, I kept the first for another day! 
Yet knowing how way leads on to way, 
I doubted if I should ever come back. 

I shall be telling this with a sigh 
Somewhere ages and ages hence: 
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I— 
I took the one less traveled by, 
And that has made all the difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just cleared off my back deck. It had about a foot of wet and heavy snow. Had to stop every few minutes to rest my heart and arms. I use a back-friendly ergonomic shovel and use back-friendly lifting techniques. Still, I am pooped. Time for a shower and then some freshly-brewed tea ............ and some freshly baked scones. Later, mes amis.


----------



## MLeh

If we're quoting Robert Frost ... this is my favourite:



> Whose woods these are I think I know.
> His house is in the village, though;
> He will not see me stopping here
> To watch his woods fill up with snow.
> 
> My little horse must think it queer
> To stop without a farmhouse near
> Between the woods and frozen lake
> The darkest evening of the year.
> 
> He gives his harness bells a shake
> To ask if there's some mistake.
> The only other sound's the sweep
> Of easy wind and downy flake.
> 
> The woods are lovely, dark and deep,
> But I have promises to keep,
> And miles to go before I sleep,
> And miles to go before I sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shower is done and tea is brewing. Let's see if the sound of a tea kettle brings out Sonal. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Shower is done and tea is brewing. Let's see if the sound of a tea kettle brings out Sonal. We shall see.


Apparently, I am nothing if not predictable.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> If we're quoting Robert Frost ... this is my favourite:


My second favorite poem, Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Apparently, I am nothing if not predictable.


Possibly, but an excellent tea-drinking partner.


----------



## friend

Nite all


----------



## tilt

Remember, you're unique - just like everyone else


----------



## SINC

I started out with nothing and I still have most of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all


Good night, Caman. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Remember, you're unique - just like everyone else


:clap::clap: Very true, Mohan.

How are you today, my friend?


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao:



SINC said:


> I started out with nothing and I still have most of it.



"When you ain't got nothing, you've got nothing to lose." Bob Dylan


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap: Very true, Mohan.
> 
> How are you today, my friend?


Great as usual Doc ol' chap, a little drunk - it's Friday night


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

I will try to get something done with the flat.
The flat is nice and Stockholm is great, but I miss home.
People are not as nice here as they are in Ireland, a wee bit picky.
The US was new and made up for my longing for Ireland, so we
will have to see to that we'll go home for vacation this year.

Rats, more things to get depressed over. 
As in a song from Thin Lizzy: When will it end? When will it end?
Bugger.


----------



## friend

My glasses broke, of cause, goes with my new found lucky streak. 
First a shower and then of to the optometrists for a prescription,
so I can order new ones on line.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, sorry to hear of your glasses. I once considered ordering online. Let us know how that works out. I have seen glasses online for about 1/10th the price we get charged for a pair here, usually between $6-700.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, whatever you do, do not miss the Ambassadors of Harmony, the 2009 International Barbershop Chorus Champions on SAP today. I think it is one of the best performances I have ever seen and should be enjoyed by all as they scored a perfect 100 points, but perhaps of particular interest to Elaine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Caman. Deborah let me sleep in this morning since I was so sore with all of the snow shoveling of the past couple of days. She is even taking me out to the Hungry Heart Cafe for brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I should make a bit of brunch for you folks before I go. I shall have some treats in store for you when you rise to face this Saturday. Enjoy.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Morning all, whatever you do, do not miss the Ambassadors of Harmony, the 2009 International Barbershop Chorus Champions on SAP today. I think it is one of the best performances I have ever seen and should be enjoyed by all as they scored a perfect 100 points, but perhaps of particular interest to Elaine.


Well, I'm not normally a fan of 'Barbershop', Don, but ... that was GREAT! Thanks for sharing it! 

It reminded me of when my daughter's choir went to the Choral Olympics in Bremen many years ago. There were many great choirs there, and the best of the best was the South African Boys' Choir who not only sounded great but also had great choreography. Which included ripping their jackets off at one point and really _dancing_. Our choir was all girls, and ... well, they swooned over these boys. Even all these years later I just have to say the words "South African Boys' Choir' to my daughter and ... she melts.

Locally, Powell River hosts an International Choir Festival every two years - Kathaumixw - and we have the opportunity to see many wonderful choirs from all around the world both at the festival and as the choirs do individual concerts in the area before and after the festival.

Morning all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't know why, but I love barbershop music. Maybe it was because I watched Mitch Miller as a boy???


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thought you might like this for SAP someday.


Prince Charles is visiting an Edinburgh hospital. He enters a ward full of
patients with no obvious sign of injury or illness and greets one.

The patient replies:

"Fair fa your honest sonsie face,
Great chieftain o the puddin race,
Aboon them a ye take yer place,
Painch, tripe or thairm,
As langs my airm."

Charles is confused, so he just grins and moves on to the next patient. The
patient responds:

"Some hae meat an canna eat,
And some wad eat that want it,
But we hae meat an we can eat,
So let the Lord be thankit."

Even more confused, and his grin now rictus-like, the Prince moves on to the
next patient, who immediately begins to chant:

"Wee sleekit, cowerin, timrous beasty,
O the panic in thy breasty,
Thou needna start awa sae hastie,
Wi bickering brattle."

Now seriously troubled, Charles turns to the accompanying doctor and asks
"Is this a psychiatric ward?"

"No," replies the doctor, "this is the serious Burns unit."


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, I can use that one for sure.

Did I ever tell you about the guy that used to work for me that could do the work of three men?

Larry, Curly and Moe.


----------



## tilt

O Lord, forgive my little jokes on Thee and I shall forgive Thy big one on me


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I can use that one for sure.
> 
> Did I ever tell you about the guy that used to work for me that could do the work of three men?
> 
> Larry, Curly and Moe.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> O Lord, forgive my little jokes on Thee and I shall forgive Thy big one on me


As the old Yiddish saying goes, "From your lips to God's ear."


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> As the old Yiddish saying goes, "From your lips to God's ear."


Heheheh! So, how did you enjoy brunch this morning Marc?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Heheheh! So, how did you enjoy brunch this morning Marc?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, very much so. We were lucky to get a reservation, even though my wife works for Stella Burry Community Services.

H u n g r y H e a r t C a f é


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Hope this finds you and your children well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night, myself. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Goodmorning all. 

Gloomy and rather wet here. Looks like the snow it starting to melt. One can only hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Goodmorning all.
> 
> Gloomy and rather wet here. Looks like the snow it starting to melt. One can only hope.


Morning, Caman. Hopefully, you shall have the first touch of Spring for the members here in The Shang. Hope you are starting to get settled back in "sunny" Stockholm. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Guess it might be a bit early for breakfast, so how does Sunday Brunch, delivered to your house sound? Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Hopefully, you shall have the first touch of Spring for the members here in The Shang. Hope you are starting to get settled back in "sunny" Stockholm. Paix, mon ami.


A nice thought, thank you my friend, but not yet.
Spring will arrive in mid March with some luck.
That is one thing that I don't like about the place, I must say.
Snows thawing nicely at the moment, but it wont last I'm sure.

Going to the store to order 2 pair of glasses. Couldn't
do it on line, since I need a wee prism, but it wont cost more
compared to an on-line purchase, or so they said. We will see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Mid-March is usually mid-winter here in St.John's. May 24th, Queen Victoria's Birthday, usually marks the end of the snow. However, so far this winter, we have just received a bit over 40cm of snow, when by now, we are normally passing the 300cm mark. A strange winter.

Good luck with your glasses.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán. There is no melt going on here, nor will there be until mid March. As if we don't have enough snow to date, more is forecast for the next four of five days here.

Take a moment to enjoy the talents of Mel Blanc this morning on SAP. Mell was the voice of many cartoon characters for many long years and Johnny Carson puts his talents to the test in this clip from the old Tonight Show.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. We've been having a 'rain event' here overnight. We have some snowdrops blooming out under our hedge (they come up every year about this time), but quite frankly it's just raining toooooo much to go out and get a picture for you. Got up to around 12°C yesterday and it's currently 11°C. Gotta love the Pineapple Express, as it's called here - brings warm wet weather up from the tropics and dumps it on us. (It's why the climate zone I live in is 'temperate rainforest'. We're getting the 'rain' component of that right now.)

February is when we take pictures of our crocus and daffodils and send them to our relatives and friends in Alberta. We do what we can.  

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday thus far.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Camán. There is no melt going on here, nor will there be until mid March. As if we don't have enough snow to date, more is forecast for the next four of five days here.
> 
> Take a moment to enjoy the talents of Mel Blanc this morning on SAP. Mell was the voice of many cartoon characters for many long years and Johnny Carson puts his talents to the test in this clip from the old Tonight Show.


Afternoon, Don. That Mel Blanc and Carson clip brought back memories. Those were the days ..........

It would be nice to see a mid-March melt here. We had one, back in the 1990s, and actually had a few crocus coming up in April. Then, we received about another two feet of snow from mid-April to mid-May, which put any thoughts of spring on hold. Such is Life.

How is your cough?


----------



## SINC

Marc, the cough has lessened and that is a relief, although our daughter is still terribly sick.

Elaine, please post those pics you refer to here next month. I am never offended or jealous, just grateful that there are signs of spring to the west which will eventually arrive in Alberta. It provides encouragement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, good to hear that you are feeling better. Does your daughter have the same symptoms as you? I recall you saying so, but hopefully if so, she will get over her cough as well.


----------



## friend

Now we are getting somewhere.


----------



## friend

dr.g. said:


> don, good to hear that you are feeling better.


+1


----------



## Dr.G.

Those are great figures, Caman.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Those are great figures, Caman.


If a man can't find a good wife, 
at least he deserves a fast internet connection. :lmao:


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Marc, the cough has lessened and that is a relief, although our daughter is still terribly sick.
> 
> Elaine, please post those pics you refer to here next month. I am never offended or jealous, just grateful that there are signs of spring to the west which will eventually arrive in Alberta. It provides encouragement.


Sorry to hear about your daughter, Don. Hope she recovers quickly. (Over New Years we had a bit of a fuss here, with our daughter ending up in Emergency for about 8 hours with intravenous saline and magnesium and other fun things ... there's nothing quite like worrying about your offspring and being helpless to help.)

Weather & flowers: I spent the first 30 years of my life in Alberta, so I never take our weather here for granted. I go into the bank or the post office and people are complaining about the 'bitter cold' (-5 or so), and I just look at them and remind them of what our neighbours on the other side of the mountains are experiencing. I really think all 'coasters' should be made to go to Edmonton for two weeks in February (or even better yet, Fort McMurray) and they'll never complain about the rain again. 

I do, however, really miss the sunshine. I do miss those cold sunny Alberta days with bright blue skies and the sun sparkling off the snow. They are best experienced from the 'inside' of the window though. I hate having to work outside in it, especially if there is a wind blowing. I actually quite like Alberta in the winter ... as long as I don't have to go outside or travel in it. Unfortunately when I do come to Alberta, it's usually to do both.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I do, however, really miss the sunshine. I do miss those cold sunny Alberta days with bright blue skies and the sun sparkling off the snow." Elaine, you sound like my wife. It is now cloudy and +1C here, with a -4C windchill ........... and my wife said she would rather be in Calgary where there are ice crystals, -20C and a -31C windchill. Strange ...............


----------



## MLeh

Not really so strange, Marc. Sunshine is one of those essential elements of life, and makes us happy (as John Denver sang). Don't get enough sunshine, and you'll get SAD.


----------



## SINC

This snowfall is relentless and continues to fell. Here are two shots, the ones left with less snow taken last Wednesday, the other two today. As you can see, it continues to accumulate, now half way up the garage wall.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Not really so strange, Marc. Sunshine is one of those essential elements of life, and makes us happy (as John Denver sang). Don't get enough sunshine, and you'll get SAD.


My wife has SAD, Elaine. Started her first winter here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, hopefully you shall not have a big snowstorm. The light snow each day will build up slowly, and then, sooner than can count the doxies throughout The Shang, it shall be winter. Hopefully most of it shall be gone before you get a wet springtime storm. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting the water boiling for some herbal tea .................. Sleepy Time. Have to take the doxies out back one last time ............. in wet snow. They hate this sort of weather, and unless I stand out there on the back deck, getting wet myself, they won't go out in the back garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea is ready .................... but now it is raining outside with just over +2C temps. Best to call it a night now and try to get the mutts out back. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. How are your two dogs doing these days? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Getting the water boiling for some herbal tea .................. Sleepy Time. Have to take the doxies out back one last time ............. in wet snow. They hate this sort of weather, and unless I stand out there on the back deck, getting wet myself, they won't go out in the back garden.


How do you manage all the wet-tracking they will do when they come back in from all that snow outside Marc?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> My wife has SAD, Elaine. Started her first winter here in St.John's.


Hi Folks,
Bit late butgoing over the posts, I am wondering if you have tried the full spectrum lights Marc,
I had a fiend who suffered from this in the winter in the interior of BC and O truly wasn't convinced of them, so when she was off one day I bought some and traded the fluorescent (known to draw your energy...why malls are so tiring) ) and didn't tell her, about 4 days into the 'experiment' when it was raining, she was in the kitchen and commented how she must be getting used to the weather as she wasn't as bothered by the rain that day, Isn't that odd said she... it was a year before I told her what I had done, the reason being she found her own place after I moved to the coast to work... she has used them ever since and hasn't suffered so terribly with this syndrome, and it really affected her... 
This might help Deborah... 
Oh, they are called full spectrum or Daylight... and they do not sap your energy even tho they look like tubes, they do have them in bulbs now too...


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Snow thawing here, but it might not last for long.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> How do you manage all the wet-tracking they will do when they come back in from all that snow outside Marc?


Lots of paper towels, Mohan.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hi Folks,
> Bit late butgoing over the posts, I am wondering if you have tried the full spectrum lights Marc,
> I had a fiend who suffered from this in the winter in the interior of BC and O truly wasn't convinced of them, so when she was off one day I bought some and traded the fluorescent (known to draw your energy...why malls are so tiring) ) and didn't tell her, about 4 days into the 'experiment' when it was raining, she was in the kitchen and commented how she must be getting used to the weather as she wasn't as bothered by the rain that day, Isn't that odd said she... it was a year before I told her what I had done, the reason being she found her own place after I moved to the coast to work... she has used them ever since and hasn't suffered so terribly with this syndrome, and it really affected her...
> This might help Deborah...
> Oh, they are called full spectrum or Daylight... and they do not sap your energy even tho they look like tubes, they do have them in bulbs now too...


Deborah has this and sits in front of it each morning. I am a strong advocate of having daylight bulbs throughout the house for a more natural light.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Snow thawing here, but it might not last for long.


Morning, Caman. No thawing here as we are at -2C going down to -4C tonight, with snow squalls throughout the day. Still, it could be worse, so I am not complaining.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hot breakfast will be waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc, I actually had a good sleep last night, but awoke coughing about a half hour ago, that being the only episode all night, so perhaps the end in nigh. If you saw the James Bond movie Octopussy, do you recall the tiny jet plane he flew? Take a close up look at the working model on SAP's video of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to hear you cough is going away. Hopefully, your daughter shall not be far behind you in this matter.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. 

Yes, it's still cold here, but at least the skies mostly stay blue.

Don, off to check out SAP Soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Walked to the bank just now. Sunshine and -2C temps, but with a -10C windchill makes this the coldest day of the winter ........... so far. 

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

It's all good today thanks Marc. I'll even put up with the -24 weather without complaining, too much. If my vehicle starts, I'm happy enough.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Strange day, weatherwise today. Started at -19, and is supposed to go up to -2. And tomorrow it will be +3.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!

Another wet day here on the coast. I could feel spring coming here yesterday with the warm breeze blowing through. I love the smell that breeze carried - the smell of things growing.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> It's all good today thanks Marc. I'll even put up with the -24 weather without complaining, too much. If my vehicle starts, I'm happy enough.


What are block heaters for if not for this sort of situation? Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Strange day, weatherwise today. Started at -19, and is supposed to go up to -2. And tomorrow it will be +3.


Afternoon, Sonal. With temps like that, some Sonal Special would be in order. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> 
> Another wet day here on the coast. I could feel spring coming here yesterday with the warm breeze blowing through. I love the smell that breeze carried - the smell of things growing.


Afternoon, Dana. Yes, Spring shall be there soon ............ and then move eastward for the rest of Canada. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It's snowing heavier today than it has for the past three as we are being buried under this crap now. There is no more room to put it. I have to get out and try to move some of it today, but am so weak I doubt I will last long due to being sick for so long. Our neighbours have been helping out over the weekend, but they are now at work while it builds up again. There is no global warming going on with this crap, it's cold and miserable and way below temps and way above average snowfall. Worst since 1971 here. 

The Farmer's Almanac has it nailed with this for the prairies for January 2011:

Temp -19C (6C below average) Jan 1-12 snow and cold, 13-22 snow and bitter cold, 23-31 snow, turning milder.


----------



## macdoodle

Hello all,
I have just received some bad news, my eldest son went in to see about his stiff neck and it has been discovered he has cancer in his lymphatic system, spine, and upper lung, it is spreading fast and I spoke with him this morning and he has known since December but didn't want to ruin Christmas for his family, but now it has progressed to far to keep it a secret, he has been given 12 weeks at the most... I don't know if that is from now or from the diagnosis, I am just sitting here in shock.


----------



## SINC

Leslie, I am so sorry to hear of your son's illness and yes it must be quite a shock. It will be a difficult time for you, but you must stay strong for your son. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Sonal

Very sorry to hear about your son's illness, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what does the Almanac say about St.John's for Dec. and Jan.?

Sorry to hear of this situation, since I can fully appreciate it, other than having to keep a sidewalk clear. Hopefully, you shall get some strength back in a day or so and let the snowblower do the heavy work.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hello all,
> I have just received some bad news, my eldest son went in to see about his stiff neck and it has been discovered he has cancer in his lymphatic system, spine, and upper lung, it is spreading fast and I spoke with him this morning and he has known since December but didn't want to ruin Christmas for his family, but now it has progressed to far to keep it a secret, he has been given 12 weeks at the most... I don't know if that is from now or from the diagnosis, I am just sitting here in shock.


Leslie, I am sincerely sorry to hear of your son's situation. There is little that can be said other than we are here for you. Some of us have lost children in the recent past, so we can relate somewhat. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you today. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Leslie, this is devastating news. I won't even try to suppose what you are feeling, I can only offer my sincerity in saying how sorry I am to hear this and, as Marc said, I am also here for you if you need to talk. Take care--Rp


----------



## macdoodle

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, it is hard to believe, my mum left for home within 6 weeks of her diagnosis, it too was a shock... it still feels like yesterday... 

I appreciate your offer of help, you are like family to me, as an only child I have no relatives, the few I had are all deceased. 

So I thank you very much for being there for me .... Bless you.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, it is hard to believe, my mum left for home within 6 weeks of her diagnosis, it too was a shock... it still feels like yesterday...
> 
> I appreciate your offer of help, you are like family to me, as an only child I have no relatives, the few I had are all deceased.
> 
> So I thank you very much for being there for me .... Bless you.


You have your faith, which will also be of help to you. Bless you as well, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## tilt

macdoodle said:


> Hello all,
> I have just received some bad news, my eldest son went in to see about his stiff neck and it has been discovered he has cancer in his lymphatic system, spine, and upper lung, it is spreading fast and I spoke with him this morning and he has known since December but didn't want to ruin Christmas for his family, but now it has progressed to far to keep it a secret, he has been given 12 weeks at the most... I don't know if that is from now or from the diagnosis, I am just sitting here in shock.


Leslie, I don't know what to say other than I wish this had not happened to your son. This should not happen to anyone.

I am very sorry.


----------



## Cameo

Oh my Leslie, that is just too hard. If I can be of any help then let me know. I am offline for a short bit as my internet is down, but I am checking from my parents when able If I can be of any help at all you know my email. I can't imagine.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Hello all,
> I have just received some bad news, my eldest son went in to see about his stiff neck and it has been discovered he has cancer in his lymphatic system, spine, and upper lung, it is spreading fast and I spoke with him this morning and he has known since December but didn't want to ruin Christmas for his family, but now it has progressed to far to keep it a secret, he has been given 12 weeks at the most... I don't know if that is from now or from the diagnosis, I am just sitting here in shock.


I so sorry to hear that. What a chock for you and yours.
Don't know what to say other then that ye will be in our prayers. 
I told the kids and they are send their best.
I sent you a PM with my contact info if I can be of any help at all.


----------



## SINC

Finally a break, albeit a very short one as the sun broke through moments ago and the snow stopped falling for the first time in over five days. We've about got enough now:


----------



## danalicious

So sorry to hear about your son Leslie.


----------



## Clockwork

sorry


----------



## KC4

Oh my Leslie, what devastatingly hard news to bear. I am so sorry to hear it. How terrible for all concerned. My thoughts are with you and yours. Please add me to the list of people who are here for you if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

A special and sincere good night to you, Leslie. You are in our thoughts and prayers. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Thank you all for your prayers and support, you have no idea how much it means to me,
I am grateful to have somewhere to go with so many who understand... and a prayer that none of you ever have to learn how it feels to have a child waiting cross over before you....

Bless you all for your warm and kind thoughts, they will not be forgotten...


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Was tired last night and went to bed at 9:00 p.m., but awoke with a coughing fit before midnight, so got up to do some work. I've been at it for nearly three hours and still I continue to cough. I think spending that hour out blowing snow yesterday was responsible. We had to take our daughter back to the doctor yesterday as she worsened. Her mouth is full of sores, gums are bleeding, terrible cough, blood in urine and more. Doc says this is the nastiest thing he has ever encountered and it take up to three weeks to recover. She is now on two antibiotics to try and get things under control. Hopefully this is but a minor setback for me. I will spend the night on the couch so I don't keep Ann awake, that is if I can get to sleep.

On a brighter note, check out the tale of the overweight man and his diet on SAP this morning.


----------



## Clockwork

900 mg lithium, 2 1mg risperdone, melatonin 3 mg 1/2 0.5 mg clonazepam.


----------



## Clockwork

I was molested  sorry


----------



## Clockwork

that was the worst thing i did.


----------



## Clockwork

please forgive me


----------



## Clockwork

I will go get a job at arbys if I can


----------



## Clockwork

I will go there if you forgive me


----------



## Clockwork

please dad

I was trying to be honest


----------



## Clockwork

should I go to my car now?


----------



## Clockwork

I was falsley diagnosed with bipolar


----------



## Clockwork

I need to go outside Brampton


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thank you all for your prayers and support, you have no idea how much it means to me,
> I am grateful to have somewhere to go with so many who understand... and a prayer that none of you ever have to learn how it feels to have a child waiting cross over before you....
> 
> Bless you all for your warm and kind thoughts, they will not be forgotten...


Leslie, my daughter, Shaina, died just over four year ago, so I have some idea of why you said in this post. Still, the prayers of all of us are with you and your son. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear about Crystal's condition. Do they even have a clue what is wrong with her? She shall also be in my prayers. Hope your cough goes away as well. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Chris. I too take melatonin 3 mg to help me sleep. Hope it helps you as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a 7:45AM doctor's appointment, so I shall leave a buffet-style breakfast for you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again. I am now able to make a proper breakfast for anyone just getting up to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

Thanks for breakfast Marc. I'm off the shovel my own walks. At least it is sunny out. 

Don- Good SAP today. I loved the photo of the parrot taking a bath in the soup bowl. Cute. Sorry to hear that your daughter is really suffering with her ailment.

Chris - Hang in there - I hope you are still winning with the no-smoking.

Leslie - My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Why not get Kacey to shovel off your walkways??? Actually, I get my son to help me every so often, but I like it done a certain way, and he and my wife doing it in a haphazard manner, making more work for me in the end. So, I just do it myself. Good exercise, however.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Thank you all for your prayers and support, you have no idea how much it means to me,
> I am grateful to have somewhere to go with so many who understand... and a prayer that none of you ever have to learn how it feels to have a child waiting cross over before you....
> 
> Bless you all for your warm and kind thoughts, they will not be forgotten...


.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Why not get Kacey to shovel off your walkways??? Actually, I get my son to help me every so often, but I like it done a certain way, and he and my wife doing it in a haphazard manner, making more work for me in the end. So, I just do it myself. Good exercise, however.


It was plenty sunny today and a pleasant -10. It's pretty pathetic when one calls -10 pleasant, but that's what I'm down to now. 

That, and a bit of mischief. 

I always do my neighbor's walks as well. He has a corner lot and part of his back lawn borders the alleyway behind the house. Many other people using the alleyway are chronically lazy drivers and cut the corner entering and exiting the alleyway. In the process, they drive over a portion of his lawn and block-work which is unfenced. This always results in damage, but sometimes it's not noticeable until spring.

Today I pushed all the snow from the walks to the spot that always gets driven over. It's now 3 feet deep. Drive over THAT you suckers... Mwaaaahahahahahhaaaaaaaaa......


----------



## SINC

Marc, I think you asked me for the Almanac forecast for Atlantic Canada somewhere along the line for Jan. and Feb., so here it is:


Atlantic Canada

*Jan. 2011:* Temp. -3.5°C (2.5°C above avg.); precip. 75mm (20mm above avg. northeast, 70mm below southwest). 1-5 Snow, heavy northeast. 6-10 Flurries, cold. 11-20 Snowstorm, then flurries, mild. 21-25 Heavy wet snow. 26-31 Rain and snow, mild.

*Feb. 2011:* Temp -5C (0.5°C above avg.); precip. 75 mm (60mm below avg. northeast, 30mm above southwest). 1-6 Showers and flurries, mild. 7-10 Heavy rain, then sunny, cold. 11-16 snowy periods, very cold. 17-18 Sunny. 19-22 Snow, then sunny, mild. 23-26 Heavy rain, then snow showers, mild. 27-28 Rainy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> It was plenty sunny today and a pleasant -10. It's pretty pathetic when one calls -10 pleasant, but that's what I'm down to now.
> 
> That, and a bit of mischief.
> 
> I always do my neighbor's walks as well. He has a corner lot and part of his back lawn borders the alleyway behind the house. Many other people using the alleyway are chronically lazy drivers and cut the corner entering and exiting the alleyway. In the process, they drive over a portion of his lawn and block-work which is unfenced. This always results in damage, but sometimes it's not noticeable until spring.
> 
> Today I pushed all the snow from the walks to the spot that always gets driven over. It's now 3 feet deep. Drive over THAT you suckers... Mwaaaahahahahahhaaaaaaaaa......


There is logic in your madness, Kim. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I think you asked me for the Almanac forecast for Atlantic Canada somewhere along the line for Jan. and Feb., so here it is:
> 
> 
> Atlantic Canada
> 
> *Jan. 2011:* Temp. -3.5°C (2.5°C above avg.); precip. 75mm (20mm above avg. northeast, 70mm below southwest). 1-5 Snow, heavy northeast. 6-10 Flurries, cold. 11-20 Snowstorm, then flurries, mild. 21-25 Heavy wet snow. 26-31 Rain and snow, mild.
> 
> *Feb. 2011:* Temp -5C (0.5°C above avg.); precip. 75 mm (60mm below avg. northeast, 30mm above southwest). 1-6 Showers and flurries, mild. 7-10 Heavy rain, then sunny, cold. 11-16 snowy periods, very cold. 17-18 Sunny. 19-22 Snow, then sunny, mild. 23-26 Heavy rain, then snow showers, mild. 27-28 Rainy.



Atlantic Canada is a big region, with diverse zones and weather. Still, St.John's did get a record amount of snow for Jan.13th (38cm), and the weather was mild the first week of January. Thus, so far so good. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Anyone up for some tea? I'm putting the kettle on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Anyone up for some tea? I'm putting the kettle on.


me ........... me ............... me ................. pick me ................

Thanks, Sonal. I have been busy grading most of the afternoon and evening and have not had a chance to make some tea. Merci, mon amie.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

It's only fair that I make you some tea, Marc, since most of the time you make my tea. 

Work continues to be a little stressful, particularly at the moment since my folks are still away, and therefore I'm still running the show. There are simply not enough hours in the day.... at least, not enough in which I can think coherently.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's only fair that I make you some tea, Marc, since most of the time you make my tea.
> 
> Work continues to be a little stressful, particularly at the moment since my folks are still away, and therefore I'm still running the show. There are simply not enough hours in the day.... at least, not enough in which I can think coherently.


I hear you re not enough hours in the day. Luckily, I am able to spread out my teaching throughout the day and every day of the week. Hang in there, for the end is in sight. 

Thanks for the tea. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## danalicious

Sonal, a cup of tea sounds divine right now. The chocolate chip biscotti will be ready in another 5 minutes.


----------



## Sonal

Coming right up, Dana. Chocolate chip biscotti will be a welcome addition.


----------



## Dr.G.

We also have some freshly baked pistacio biscotti, my favorite, ready to be served. We could make a party out of this ................. our own "tea party".


----------



## friend

Nite.

Hope you can find some rest, Leslie.


----------



## danalicious

Goodnight Caman.

Marc, pistachio biscotti! Yum. I tried to make them once, but they just weren't the same after I ate all the pistachios as I shelled them.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.
> 
> Hope you can find some rest, Leslie.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Goodnight Caman.
> 
> Marc, pistachio biscotti! Yum. I tried to make them once, but they just weren't the same after I ate all the pistachios as I shelled them.


Pistacio nuts are my weakness, Dana. Love them to bits .............. :love2:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> We also have some freshly baked pistacio biscotti, my favorite, ready to be served. We could make a party out of this ................. our own "tea party".


Sounds good. What shall we protest? The dearth of crumpets?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good. What shall we protest? The dearth of crumpets?


:lmao::lmao:

"No taxation without representation" .......... "I only regret that I have but one life to lose for my country." .................. "These are the times that try men's' souls." .............. "Is life so dear or peace so sweet as to be purchased at the price of chains and slavery? Forbid it, Almighty God. I know not what course others may take, but as for me, give me liberty or give me death!"


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> 
> "No taxation without representation" .......... "I only regret that I have but one life to lose for my country." .................. "These are the times that try men's' souls." .............. "Is life so dear or peace so sweet as to be purchased at the price of chains and slavery? Forbid it, Almighty God. I know not what course others may take, but as for me, give me liberty or give me death!"


"Dost thou think, that because thou art virtuous, there shall be no more cakes and ale?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> "Dost thou think, that because thou art virtuous, there shall be no more cakes and ale?"


"panem et circenses" ????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Sons of Liberty - The Liberty Tree

"... we mutually pledge to each other our lives, our fortunes, and our sacred honor ....


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Yes, sadly, some loans are called in far to soon. Paix, mon amie.

"And in the sweetness of friendship let there be laughter and the sharing of pleasures. For in the dew of little things the heart finds its morning and is refreshed."

Kahlil Gibran, The Prophet


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Sun is out, but it's -2 so it will be somewhat icy today.
In wait for spring I made a ringtone for my iPhone from The Beatles
"Here comes the sun" repeating those very words over and over again.
I let it ring a little longer before I answer if I feel a wee bit sad. 
Better effect the anti-depressants.

Time to get Aiofe from school.
She is having some tests to determine her abilities.
Da not too happy, but the school insisted so da will not raise hell this time. 
Liam starts him play-school on Monday. I didn't manage to convince them that he 
should have been in pre-school, so that have to wait until autumn. He is a little genius,
so I will continue some homeschooling with him in the meantime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Yes, I have done battle with the school system for both Shaina and Stephen. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents , a nice day here too, much warmer, but the snow is piled everywhere. Check out the icy car pinball video on SAP this morning and if you need a smile, the old man and his fast moped tale will do the trick.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast for us all Marc. It looks like it didn't snow over night last night, so the walks should be good for a while. 

Caman - Here's wishing you and Aiofe luck with the testing. Good on you for home schooling Liam to supplement play school. He'd probably be bored otherwise. 

Don- Hope you are feeling better. I'm off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. I am making my famous grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch. Anyone interested?


----------



## KC4

Yes please Marc! 

Have you ever tried placing thin slices of apple in with the cheese? It works great for me. 

Don - the car pinball video was something! "Head's up!"


----------



## Rps

Mornng all. Marc, Kim, Don, Caman et all.

Marc when I make grilled cheese I use a bread that our Metro Store sells, it has 16 oz of cheese in it. I cut the slices to about 1 1/2 inches each, then I place a slice of cheddar and swiss in the thing, butter the two grill sides and grill them in my panni press ...... that is a grilled cheese............


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, found the man in 19 seconds. Was not sure what the instructions meant until I saw his face. That car "pinball" was amazing. I would hate to be the insurance adjuster on that train wreck.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Sounds good. What shall we protest? The dearth of crumpets?


I was going to start a ribbon campaign against ribbon campaigns but I couln't find a colour......


----------



## Sonal

My grilled cheese is whole wheat bread, dijon mustard, cheddar and tomatoes... but I've been meaning to try it out with apples (and in that case, without mustard).


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> I was going to start a ribbon campaign against ribbon campaigns but I couln't find a colour......


Clear?


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Clear?


Referring to your prior posting on what to protest, somehow the "quote" didn't capture as I had wished....

How are you today, about -5 here, what is it like at home?


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Referring to your prior posting on what to protest, somehow the "quote" didn't capture as I had wished....
> 
> How are you today, about -5 here, what is it like at home?


About -9 and snowing here.

Off to a slow start today, since I stayed up far too late reading a novel. How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Great grilled cheese suggestions. Think I might open up Dr.G's 3D House of Grilled Cheese Sandwiches. That way, everyone could have what they want when they want in during the day or night.

YouTube - WouldYouLikeSomeMore...Pancakes?

YouTube - 3-D House of Beef, SCTV


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain this afternoon. Nothing to shovel, which is fine with me.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc and Sonal, I am well today. Been busy with my readings. One of my favourite sandwiches is a grilled leftover turkey, with swiss cheese and cranberry sauce..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

My wife loves pancakes, while I'm a crepe kind of guy. I love very thin crepes with lemon juice on them.

I was going to go job hunting this week. Say an ad for a door-to-door salesman selling "No Soliciting" signs....not sure of the prospects.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc and Sonal, I am well today. Been busy with my readings. One of my favourite sandwiches is a grilled leftover turkey, with swiss cheese and cranberry sauce..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
> 
> My wife loves pancakes, while I'm a crepe kind of guy. I love very thin crepes with lemon juice on them.
> 
> I was going to go job hunting this week. Say an ad for a door-to-door salesman selling "No Soliciting" signs....not sure of the prospects.......



Love that sandwich combo, Rp. I am a pancakes person, my wife is a waffles person, and we both like crepes.

Good luck with that position selling those signs. They should be a hot seller.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just started to rain here in St.John's. Good time to start a pot of tea.


----------



## Rps

Hi guys, hate to bother you again!, but I've been struggling with my annotation on an article by Cunningham. I just can't seem to get it right....I've been staring at this thing for so long that I've become numb to the thing.

Any editors out there? Your thoughts would be extremely welcome....

Cunningham, P. M. (1089). Making a more significant impact on society. In B. A. Quigley (Ed.), Fulfilling the promise of adult and continuing education (pp.35-45). New Directions for Adult and Continuing Education, No. 44, San Francisco: Jossey-Bass.

Cunningham, who is noted for her work within the field of Critical Pedagogy, has asked us to think about our vision of adult education; do we see it as a discipline or as an engine of social transformation? She contends that academics were too focused on legitimizing adult education as a discipline and field of study. She contends that the vision of adult education as an emerging discipline spawned an inordinate amount of research towards developing theories and techniques on professional practice at the cost of ignoring its humanist activity past.

Defining what should be the vision of adult education seems to haunt many academics and Cunningham is no exception. She refreshes those who have the other vision of adult education, that of an agent of social change, by briefly summarizing some of the key historical influences within the education for social change movement in the United States including: literature, prior social and worker movements, and the first, of what we would probably call today, investigative reporting, highlighting significant works from periodicals such as the New Yorker and Cosmopolitan on such subjects as racism and social inequality. 

Cunningham believes that adult education has become so institutionalized that much of its history as an instrument for social change has been ignored in the literature. Indeed, absent of its transformative history, adult education is reduced to merely replicating the mores of the dominant class and maintaining the status quo. The institutionalization of adult education then becomes a self-serving enterprise whose sole intent is one of professionalization which has turned its back on its emancipatory roots.


----------



## Dr.G.

An excellent citation, Rp. Is that Patricia Cunningham? She and her husband, Jim, were in the doctoral program with me at the Univ. of Georgia. If so, change the date from "1089".

My only suggestion is for the point -- "Cunningham believes that adult education has become so institutionalized that much of its history as an instrument for social change has been ignored in the literature." I tell my grad students doing a master's thesis not to use the word "believes". Instead, you might want to say "Cunningham contends that ............" You are able to cite with accuracy what she contends but not what she believes unless she directly states a particular belief. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

This is what I call a radar map!!!!!!!!!!!!

Luckily, it is all rain. Sadly, the doxies HATE this sort of rain.


----------



## Sonal

Hi RP,

The 2nd sentence of your 2nd paragraph (beginning with "She refreshes...") reads as a run-on sentence to me. I think it would be clearer if it were broken up into two sentences.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> An excellent citation, Rp. Is that Patricia Cunningham? She and her husband, Jim, were in the doctoral program with me at the Univ. of Georgia. If so, change the date from "1089".
> 
> My only suggestion is for the point -- "Cunningham believes that adult education has become so institutionalized that much of its history as an instrument for social change has been ignored in the literature." I tell my grad students doing a master's thesis not to use the word "believes". Instead, you might want to say "Cunningham contends that ............" You are able to cite with accuracy what she contends but not what she believes unless she directly states a particular belief. Just a thought.


Thanks Marc, no its Phyllis M. Cunningham, and I missed the 1089, it should be 1989.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, no its Phyllis M. Cunningham, and I missed the 1089, it should be 1989.


Thanks for this info, Rp. 

Did you take that job selling signs????????????? I saw the ad, and at $1283.50 an hour, you would have to work a month or two and then relax.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Hi RP,
> 
> The 2nd sentence of your 2nd paragraph (beginning with "She refreshes...") reads as a run-on sentence to me. I think it would be clearer if it were broken up into two sentences.


Thanks Sonal, I can see it now. I will break that up. I have this habit [ and a bad one I might add ] of writing how I talk. So I miss much of this. So thanks again.

I also have gotten into the habit of not using the same word more than once in a paragraph.... silly I know, but somehow it just sound weird to me to have repeats....it makes the writing process that much longer....I think I have to get over this. Discourse is a word I see in academic writing a lot.....I have once article where the writer uses it 13 times in two paragraphs..... to me it looks wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Sonal, I can see it now. I will break that up. I have this habit [ and a bad one I might add ] of writing how I talk. So I miss much of this. So thanks again.
> 
> I also have gotten into the habit of not using the same word more than once in a paragraph.... silly I know, but somehow it just sound weird to me to have repeats....it makes the writing process that much longer....I think I have to get over this. Discourse is a word I see in academic writing a lot.....I have once article where the writer uses it 13 times in two paragraphs..... to me it looks wrong.


I agree with your contention about repeated words, Rp. Writing for academic purposes is getting far too complicated these days, what with the latest APA style manual dictating every bit of writing that is to be published. This is why I like writing my onw textbook, putting it online for my students and telling them it is free. Free to them means I am free to write any way I want.


----------



## Rps

Marc, what really drives me nuts is that authors even have to cite themselves, such as:

As I metioned in my last book, " Homeless of Beverly Hills", there ain't none, ( Smith, 2010 ). Why do I have to cite myself in my own work.....

What also galls me is that as a Masters student I can have no opinion nor can I create anything....look at the format of the thesis, listing what others wrote, telling what others wrote, then stating a question based on what others wrote....and if I try to create, it's.....I'm sorry that should be done at the Doctorial level........

Personally the hardest part about this is meeting the APA, which the b*st*rds change every 8 months so you have to rework your work.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, what really drives me nuts is that authors even have to cite themselves, such as:
> 
> As I metioned in my last book, " Homeless of Beverly Hills", there ain't none, ( Smith, 2010 ). Why do I have to cite myself in my own work.....
> 
> What also galls me is that as a Masters student I can have no opinion nor can I create anything....look at the format of the thesis, listing what others wrote, telling what others wrote, then stating a question based on what others wrote....and if I try to create, it's.....I'm sorry that should be done at the Doctorial level........
> 
> Personally the hardest part about this is meeting the APA, which the b*st*rds change every 8 months so you have to rework your work.......


True, Rp. Keeping the first person out of academic work frustrates me. Drove me crazy when I wrote my master's thesis and doctoral dissertation. 

No need to change "every 8 months" so long as you publish under the current APA style manual.


----------



## Rps

I'm thinking about the selling job. I saw another one cleaning windows, the ad said I must be legible. I was going to work at Speedy Muffler, but it was too exhausting. I wanted to work in the movie house but I guess I projected the wrong image, was offered an on-line job in a company that made fishing nets, but the contract had too many holes in it.............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm thinking about the selling job. I saw another one cleaning windows, the ad said I must be legible. I was going to work at Speedy Muffler, but it was too exhausting. I wanted to work in the movie house but I guess I projected the wrong image, was offered an on-line job in a company that made fishing nets, but the contract had too many holes in it.............


:lmao::lmao::clap:

Go for standup comedy ............. you are great at that.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, if carrots are so good for the eyes, how come I see so many dead rabbits on the highways?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, if carrots are so good for the eyes, how come I see so many dead rabbits on the highways?


:lmao:XX)


----------



## danalicious

Rps said:


> I'm thinking about the selling job. I saw another one cleaning windows, the ad said I must be legible. I was going to work at Speedy Muffler, but it was too exhausting. I wanted to work in the movie house but I guess I projected the wrong image, was offered an on-line job in a company that made fishing nets, but the contract had too many holes in it.............





SINC said:


> Hmmm, if carrots are so good for the eyes, how come I see so many dead rabbits on the highways?


:lmao:

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Thanks for the laugh!


Dana, we have a comedy duo in the making. Rp and Don ............ the next Rowan and Martin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Busy day tomorrow. There is an academic conference tomorrow morning on literacy, ESL and new Canadian immigrants. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. My prayers are with you and your son tonight. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

A new day and my Dylan is 15 years old today.
Time passes indeed quickly.
Soon they will be thinking of putting me in a home.
I'm happy not having any money in the bank,
so that I can enjoy a bit of my old age at home first


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Give my best to Dylan. 15 can be a grand age.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A serve yourself Buffet-style Breakfast awaits you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy. Busy day for me. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an inteesting SAP item???

"How appropriate for the creator of the mystery novel.

The shadowy visitor who left roses and a half-full bottle of cognac at Edgar Allan Poe's Baltimore grave on the writer's birthday, every year for 60 years, has failed to appear for the second year in a row. And no one knows why."

Edgar Allan Poe's cognac-carrying admirer fails to materialize again – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!

Happy Birthday to Dylan! 

I am tethered to the computer today - I have a Groupon deal that dropped today. I am anticipating a lot of phone calls today.
Here's the link if you want to peek: Digital Shoebox Deal of the Day | Groupon Vancouver

Thanks for breakfast Marc. You have no idea how badly I need that today.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

Marc- Hope your busy day goes smoothly. I have a busy one as well and unfortunately bound to be somewhat confrontational. My condo renovation contractors have made a couple of significant changes to the renovations we agreed on without consulting or advising us. A simple explanatory phone call to give me the heads up and allow me some input probably would have sufficed, but now that I've discovered it after the fact, it's a different matter. If their intent was to save time/costs for them, they have failed. 

Caman- Happy Birthday to Dylan. 15 is a great age - just ask Kacey. 

Leslie - My thoughts are with you again today.


----------



## KC4

Hi Dana!

Good luck with the Groupon deal...Looks like you are going to have a busy day as well!


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Dull here today, but around -5 so not so bad temp wise.

Saw the "King's Speech" the other night .... great movie, well written and acted. Firth should grab a nomination for sure. Also saw the DVD "Despicable Me"...been out for a while, but it is really worth seeing.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, happy BD Dylan! Slept in a wee bit. SAP just finished uploading so am off the check that all hot links work. Later . . .


----------



## SINC

Well SAP's up and all is well. That said don't you miss today's video of a 12-year-old basketball whiz. It is nothing short of amazing. The site if full of humour today and will put a smile on your face too. Enjoy.

Marc, thanks for the tip on the Poe story.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all,
Thanks for breakfast Marc, it is just what I needed this morning, 

Caman, a big happy B'day to Dylan,it is the perfect age to be .... the world awaits!! :clap:

Dana, looks as if you will be a busy girl today, good luck with this. Swamped is what you want!!

Kim, thanks for the thoughts, I appreciate each and every one from all of you, and want to thank you all very much.... 

I have been reading some of the works of one of my favourite authors/ poets .... (I have a few favourites...  )
I will share this because it is one I really like ... for me it is a reminder of t he order of things, it is from 'the Prophet' his insights into many different things in life is remarkable.
This is one of them....


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Dylan!
> 
> I am tethered to the computer today - I have a Groupon deal that dropped today. I am anticipating a lot of phone calls today.
> Here's the link if you want to peek: Digital Shoebox Deal of the Day | Groupon Vancouver
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Marc. You have no idea how badly I need that today.


A grand idea, Dana. Maybe I should deliver lunch to your home since you will be busy on the phone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I see everyone is busy. Good ............. "hands to work .... heart to God" as the old Shaker creed goes. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Saw the "King's Speech" the other night .... great movie, well written and acted. Firth should grab a nomination for sure." Afternoon, Rp. He should win the oscar for best performance by a lead actor for that role. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning all,
> Thanks for breakfast Marc, it is just what I needed this morning,
> 
> Caman, a big happy B'day to Dylan,it is the perfect age to be .... the world awaits!! :clap:
> 
> Dana, looks as if you will be a busy girl today, good luck with this. Swamped is what you want!!
> 
> Kim, thanks for the thoughts, I appreciate each and every one from all of you, and want to thank you all very much....
> 
> I have been reading some of the works of one of my favourite authors/ poets .... (I have a few favourites...  )
> I will share this because it is one I really like ... for me it is a reminder of t he order of things, it is from 'the Prophet' his insights into many different things in life is remarkable.
> This is one of them....


I too like the work of Gibran, especially "The Prophet". Have you read his "Tears and Laughter" as well?


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> A grand idea, Dana. Maybe I should deliver lunch to your home since you will be busy on the phone.


Oh, much appreciated Marc! Thank you.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Oh, much appreciated Marc! Thank you.:clap:


Afternoon, Dana. Lunch shall be there shortly. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

They say money can't buy happiness, but it sure makes misery easier to live with.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> They say money can't buy happiness, but it sure makes misery easier to live with.


Reminds me of a saying of my dad's. Money doesn't buy happiness, but I'd rather be miserable in comfort.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> They say money can't buy happiness, but it sure makes misery easier to live with.





Sonal said:


> Reminds me of a saying of my dad's. Money doesn't buy happiness, but I'd rather be miserable in comfort.


I rather like these sayings, are they general, or yours or Dads inventions??
I would like to stitch them out on a 'T'shirt.. .... any objections??


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They say money can't buy happiness, but it sure makes misery easier to live with.





Sonal said:


> Reminds me of a saying of my dad's. Money doesn't buy happiness, but I'd rather be miserable in comfort.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

How are the Toronto Maple Leafs and possums similar? The both get killed on the road. 

Gaborik has four goals, assist as Rangers crush Leafs - NHL - CBSSports.com


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> I rather like these sayings, are they general, or yours or Dads inventions??
> I would like to stitch them out on a 'T'shirt.. .... any objections??


Of course not Leslie, go ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Busy, busy, busy day. Anyone for some herbal tea? I need a bit of a break.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> How are the Toronto Maple Leafs and possums similar? The both get killed on the road.
> 
> Gaborik has four goals, assist as Rangers crush Leafs - NHL - CBSSports.com


My favourite is: What does a Leaf fan do when they win the Stanley Cup? He turns off the Playstation 2 and goes to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My favourite is: What does a Leaf fan do when they win the Stanley Cup? He turns off the Playstation 2 and goes to bed.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

....... and if you are a Leaf's fan ............. :-(

Still, I know their pain since I had to wait until 1994 to see the Rangers finally with the Cup. 

YouTube - NY Rangers win 1994 Stanley Cup


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Can't grade anymore tonight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Yes, a round of golf is a nice dream to have in everyone's life. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another busy day ahead for me, but not too busy that I will not be able to make a fine TGIF Breakfast for all of you. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is just forming now. A grand sight.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang,

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc. Busy day and weekend for me as well. Hope to get some skiing in.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> 
> Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc. Busy day and weekend for me as well. Hope to get some skiing in.


Morning, Kim. Never got into downhill skiing ............. I looked like a drunken giraffe on ice skates the one time I tried. I did like cross country skiing until my knees were ruined from snow shoveling over the years I have been here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, slept in a bit due to coughing most of the night again. This darn thing just won't quit. Back on full meds. Again. Sheesh. Great video regarding a sign on SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, slept in a bit due to coughing most of the night again. This darn thing just won't quit. Back on full meds. Again. Sheesh. Great video regarding a sign on SAP today.


Morning, Don. How is Crystal making out since she seemed to have really been hit by whatever you have?


----------



## Dr.G.

Really great clip re the sign, Don. Very inspirational, in that it makes one appreciate being able to see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Bright and somewhat cold here today in LaSalle - 12, had a dusting of snow so out my window is about 2 inches on the ground....somewhat less than your total Don.... Yesterday we had the pleasure of seeing a deer run across the green area outside of our living room window....couldn't get the camera in time for a snap, so I will have to leave the thing out to capture a shot.

Marc how was the Newcomer conference?

I have a concern about the cultural inculcation portion of these programmes. As you know, I am wishing to incorporate a Freirean approach into my programme, I am struggling on two fronts. First, there is an element within Freire's approach that would be interpreted as being politically radical. As many ESL sites are government sponsored, the introduction of many of his thoughts may be construed as problematic. Second, it is the concept of literacy that I also find troubling...just who is the literate? It is an important point of reference for all ESL instructors to realise that many participants are literate ... just not in English. However this points to, at least for me, a troubling question....."What do we mean by literacy?"
This can be is a very difficult question to try to answer. Freire's point that literacy is a political engine, not just mechancially reading and writing letters, words and text.

My understanding of Freire is that to be literate is to first understand your reality, then understand the word to change your world. 

Within an ESL setting this seems logical to me. Many aspects of domestic ESL programmes include an introduction to Canadian culture and laws; so it is more than just language ... but is it literacy?

Freire makes a rather obvious, but many times forgotten, assumption about education: having taken the time to learn, he expects you to take the time to use ... and that use constructive, liberative, and transformative ... something I feel many "literates" forget.

So maybe the question is ... do we need to undertake a Freirean Literacy Programme for literates and if so what form should it take?

Just one of my "just thinking" moments.......


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
I had a great night sleep last night after the anticipation and frenzy of the Groupon deal. I awoke this morning to discover I had sold 31 packages - a big win for a small, relatively unknown company.
Lots of work to do today, so thank you for breakfast Marc.


----------



## Rps

Hi Dana, so those Groupon's work....we have them here on Ontario and some are local under the Wagjag title.
I can never seem to find one I like, or they don't meet the minimum participants if I find one I do.

Glad they are working for you.... sure beats going door to door doesn't it?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How is Crystal making out since she seemed to have really been hit by whatever you have?


Crystal is improving but still suffers from a very sore mouth as the antibiotics have not yet cleared up that issue. She has been off now for 10 working days, but I fear she will try and go back on Monday without waiting a few more days to be sure she is over this. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Bright and somewhat cold here today in LaSalle - 12, had a dusting of snow so out my window is about 2 inches on the ground....somewhat less than your total Don.... Yesterday we had the pleasure of seeing a deer run across the green area outside of our living room window....couldn't get the camera in time for a snap, so I will have to leave the thing out to capture a shot.
> 
> Marc how was the Newcomer conference?
> 
> I have a concern about the cultural inculcation portion of these programmes. As you know, I am wishing to incorporate a Freirean approach into my programme, I am struggling on two fronts. First, there is an element within Freire's approach that would be interpreted as being politically radical. As many ESL sites are government sponsored, the introduction of many of his thoughts may be construed as problematic. Second, it is the concept of literacy that I also find troubling...just who is the literate? It is an important point of reference for all ESL instructors to realise that many participants are literate ... just not in English. However this points to, at least for me, a troubling question....."What do we mean by literacy?"
> This can be is a very difficult question to try to answer. Freire's point that literacy is a political engine, not just mechancially reading and writing letters, words and text.
> 
> My understanding of Freire is that to be literate is to first understand your reality, then understand the word to change your world.
> 
> Within an ESL setting this seems logical to me. Many aspects of domestic ESL programmes include an introduction to Canadian culture and laws; so it is more than just language ... but is it literacy?
> 
> Freire makes a rather obvious, but many times forgotten, assumption about education: having taken the time to learn, he expects you to take the time to use ... and that use constructive, liberative, and transformative ... something I feel many "literates" forget.
> 
> So maybe the question is ... do we need to undertake a Freirean Literacy Programme for literates and if so what form should it take?
> 
> Just one of my "just thinking" moments.......


Afternoon, Rp. The conference went really well. Frier would have been pleased since it is a grassroots coalition lead by a man from Columbia. CORD, the Coalition on Richer Diversity is all about helping immigrants and refugees come to NL and actually stay in NL. Most leave for TO and then are disappointed at being just a number there rather than being accepted here as a person.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> I had a great night sleep last night after the anticipation and frenzy of the Groupon deal. I awoke this morning to discover I had sold 31 packages - a big win for a small, relatively unknown company.
> Lots of work to do today, so thank you for breakfast Marc.


Kudos, Dana, on your Groupon deals.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Crystal is improving but still suffers from a very sore mouth as the antibiotics have not yet cleared up that issue. She has been off now for 10 working days, but I fear she will try and go back on Monday without waiting a few more days to be sure she is over this. We shall see.


I agree with Dr.Sinc as to having her wait a few more days before returning to work.


----------



## SINC

Well, my fears were unfounded, Ann just took Crystal back to the doctor for another absentee note.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, my fears were unfounded, Ann just took Crystal back to the doctor for another absentee note.


Good. She took Dr.Sinc's advice. I guess you won't be sending her a consultation bill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Who is caring for Jett these days while she is sick?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Most leave for TO and then are disappointed at being just a number there rather than being accepted here as a person.


Ah, the curse of the big city.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Ah, the curse of the big city.......


Yes, but many are trying to get back here to St.John's, but find it difficult due to lack of funds. There are more low paying jobs in TO for these people, but this is where CORD is trying to help cut the red tape to get these professionals certified to work here.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Who is caring for Jett these days while she is sick?


Marc, Crystal never looked after Jett, she is a teacher in the Edmonton public school system. It was Ann who looked after Jett while his Mom worked Mon.-Thurs. Jett's Mom, Holly, is off on maternity leave now, thus Ann is free from that obligation. Holly is due to give birth via caesarian on Feb. 7, so Ann will be helping her out again with Jett for a while when the new baby comes home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, Crystal never looked after Jett, she is a teacher in the Edmonton public school system. It was Ann who looked after Jett while his Mom worked Mon.-Thurs. Jett's Mom, Holly, is off on maternity leave now, thus Ann is free from that obligation. Holly is due to give birth via caesarian on Feb. 7, so Ann will be helping her out again with Jett for a while when the new baby comes home.


Oops. Wrong mom ............ right child. Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

What does Crystal teach in her school? I have had about three teachers from Edmonton take my web courses over the past few years.


----------



## SINC

Crystal is part of the early childhood ed program. She teaches a split class, grade three in the mornings and kindergarden in the afternoons at a school for special needs kids in NE Edmonton. A large majority of her charges are native children. Many (as in most) of her students are "challenged" to varying degrees.


----------



## friend

Evening Marc, Dana, Don, Kim, Rp and all. 

Aiofe had her last test day today and it went fine. She will be starting
in her 1 grade class on Monday, so my worries was unfounded, thank God.
I definitely think she need to be with her age group. Liam starts in playschool
and there was nothing I could do about that, but it's only 1 semester and then
he'll be back in school. He'll also starts on Monday. Freedom soon will come. 
Finally I will be able to start working. Yowza!
Thanks for Dylan's birthday greetings. He had a nice day.

I bought 2x2GB memory for my MBP and together with my new D-Link Dir 655
router it is totally swoooooosh here. 
First 2 pic's are wireless. I can get up to 300Gbit with an even faster internet connection.
Strange that up is slower when connected via cable.


----------



## danalicious

Rps said:


> Hi Dana, so those Groupon's work....we have them here on Ontario and some are local under the Wagjag title.
> I can never seem to find one I like, or they don't meet the minimum participants if I find one I do.
> 
> Glad they are working for you.... sure beats going door to door doesn't it?


It sure does!
I don't think a single Groupon here has not made the minimum. The dining out deals are the most popular - they sell into the thousands!


----------



## danalicious

friend said:


> Evening Marc, Dana, Don, Kim, Rp and all.
> 
> Aiofe had her last test day today and it went fine. She will be starting
> in her 1 grade class on Monday, so my worries was unfounded, thank God.
> I definitely think she need to be with her age group. Liam starts in playschool
> and there was nothing I could do about that, but it's only 1 semester and then
> he'll be back in school. He'll also starts on Monday. Freedom soon will come.


Caman, we are contemplating a long-distance move too. Now that things are starting to get settled, how do you think the kids handled it all?

We are terrified about putting the kids into a new school in the middle of the year, but there has been some literature that suggests this is better than at the beginning of the new academic year.


----------



## Rps

danalicious said:


> It sure does!
> I don't think a single Groupon here has not made the minimum. The dining out deals are the most popular - they sell into the thousands!


Dana we had a Wagjag for an A&W gift card, $20 card for $5....couldn't get enough to get the deal done......... glad to see yours is doing well.


----------



## Rps

Caman, glad to hear that things are working out.....it always makes things more stressfull when the kids are involved, or so it seemed to me. Early in our marriage we moved about 9 times in 3 years. It was fine when we didn't have school aged kids, but once they began going to school that all changed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Those are great speeds.

Is preschool education free, subsidized or for a regular fee in Sweden?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, research that I have read recently indicates that it depends upon the children and the teacher when there is a move. If a teacher is willing and able to undertake some basic informal literacy and numeracy assessments to get some sense of where a student is at mid-year, then that is a help. If the kids really like the idea of a new school, then that is a bonus. 

Personally, I have no experience with moving. I went to the same public school from K-6 (1700 in my public school), the same junior high school from grades 7-9 (3900 in that school) and the same high school from grades 10-12 (7700+ in that school). So, we went with the herd from school to school. Luckily, they were neighborhood schools, one block, three blocks and 10 blocks from my house.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good. She took Dr.Sinc's advice. I guess you won't be sending her a consultation bill.


Surprise, the doc refused another slip and told her to go back on Monday, she would heal with time. Incredible. With her cough still deep and bubbly as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Surprise, the doc refused another slip and told her to go back on Monday, she would heal with time. Incredible. With her cough still deep and bubbly as well.


Amazing!!! tptptptp Just what everyone else needs is your cold, which was given to Crystal, and now, possibly to others. tptptptp


----------



## Rps

Don, I think every teacher gets the teacher cough .... something like kennel cough I guess. When I did my practicum I started in January and didn't get rid of the thing until July. The doc could do nothing, so I guess with Crystal he felt she could _hack it_......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, I think every teacher gets the teacher cough .... something like kennel cough I guess. When I did my practicum I started in January and didn't get rid of the thing until July. The doc could do nothing, so I guess with Crystal he felt she could _hack it_......


Not funny this time, Rp. Crystal gives her cough to four students, who give it to their parents, who then give it to some of their friends, one of whom meets Don in his local ................. and gives it back to him.


----------



## friend

danalicious said:


> Caman, we are contemplating a long-distance move too. Now that things are starting to get settled, how do you think the kids handled it all?
> 
> We are terrified about putting the kids into a new school in the middle of the year, but there has been some literature that suggests this is better than at the beginning of the new academic year.


Kids deals poorly with any kind of move. Especially
if it is further then 1015 miles away. Not question about it. All we parents can do
is soften the blow. for us, moving back to our flat was OK, since they know the 
place, but The move to Bellevue made them loose their feet and made them very
unsettled and worried. Fighting, argument and slight depression all around.

I agree with ye. Changing school in the middle of the year is not good at all.
There is bound to be catching up and who knows if they will be able to.
As well there is probably easier to get into a friendship when you start at
the beginning of the year. If I could have change our move I would really
have wanted to go later, sometimes during the summer and when I moved to
Bellevue last year I would have wanted to come at least 1 month before school
started, so the kids could have gotten to know the place and surroundings.
Don't listen to what they wrote, listen to your gut feeling. Parents know best.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Caman, glad to hear that things are working out.....it always makes things more stressfull when the kids are involved, or so it seemed to me. Early in our marriage we moved about 9 times in 3 years. It was fine when we didn't have school aged kids, but once they began going to school that all changed.


It getting there. 
I agree, that is what I did find as well. School changes everything .


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Surprise, the doc refused another slip and told her to go back on Monday, she would heal with time. Incredible. With her cough still deep and bubbly as well.


What's his name?
Dr Donald Quack.
I would see another doctor me. That doesn't sound right at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. How are YOU doing these days? You speak of your children, but you are the glue that holds your family together.


----------



## danalicious

Rps said:


> Dana we had a Wagjag for an A&W gift card, $20 card for $5....couldn't get enough to get the deal done......... glad to see yours is doing well.




That really surprises me.


----------



## danalicious

friend said:


> Kids deals poorly with any kind of move. Especially
> if it is further then 1015 miles away. Not question about it. All we parents can do
> is soften the blow. for us, moving back to our flat was OK, since they know the
> place, but The move to Bellevue made them loose their feet and made them very
> unsettled and worried. Fighting, argument and slight depression all around.
> 
> I agree with ye. Changing school in the middle of the year is not good at all.
> There is bound to be catching up and who knows if they will be able to.
> As well there is probably easier to get into a friendship when you start at
> the beginning of the year. If I could have change our move I would really
> have wanted to go later, sometimes during the summer and when I moved to
> Bellevue last year I would have wanted to come at least 1 month before school
> started, so the kids could have gotten to know the place and surroundings.
> Don't listen to what they wrote, listen to your gut feeling. Parents know best.


Thanks for your insight Caman.

We are not worried about academics with our eldest, for him it is more social. The younger one is right where he should be and he is the most relaxed of all of us. To him, everything is an adventure, which is typical of his age (5), but also very indicative of his personality.

We have to move because of my husband's work. We are, however, moving back to Toronto where all our family is anyways. We are crossing our fingers that this will soften the blow. What better way is there for children to deal with heartbreak than to be spoiled by their grandparents?


----------



## SINC

Our family doctor today told us that the coughs we all have commonly persist for up to six weeks in some cases with this virus, but it is no reason not to go out and about. Once the other symptoms have gone, there is no danger of spreading the virus. He does advise however that one should still cough into their sleeve, or a handkerchief it it is available soon enough to suppress it. Who knew? I look so forward to three more weeks of coughing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our family doctor today told us that the coughs we all have commonly persist for up to six weeks in some cases with this virus, but it is no reason not to go out and about. Once the other symptoms have gone, there is no danger of spreading the virus. He does advise however that one should still cough into their sleeve, or a handkerchief it it is available soon enough to suppress it. Who knew? I look so forward to three more weeks of coughing.


Yes, and when we read about Cholera Crystal and Typhoid Donny laying waste the population of Edmonton, that doctor shall be sent to Calgary to practice his witchcraft. XX)

Serriously, I hope the doctor is correct and you folks get better soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Paix, mon amie.

"Out of suffering have emerged the strongest souls; the most massive characters are seared with scars." Gibran


----------



## SINC

Fell asleep early as I did not get much shut eye the night before. Awoke coughing again at midnight so got up and finished all my work that I would normally do in the morning. Hopefully now I can sleep. A nun stopping by Hooter's to use the bathroom provides a smile to start your weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "A nun stopping by Hooter's .........."????????? This I have to read.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make an interesting breakfast this morning for you all. I hope that you enjoy it when you rise to face the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is cold!!!!!!! A perfect example of an exothermic reaction. -30C in Yellowknife. 

YouTube - Water evaporates into thin air


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, just read of the trade made by the Jays, who sent Vernon Wells to the Angels. Wells was a three-time all-star, and he leaves Toronto as the club's all-time leader in at-bats (5,470) and sits second in runs (789), hits (1,529), doubles (339), home runs (223) and RBIs (813).


----------



## Dr.G.

If you thought doxie pups were cute, check out the baby sloths ............

Baby Sloths! (Cute Video) | Care2 Healthy & Green Living


----------



## SINC

Cute indeed Marc, I've grabbed that one for SAP, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cute indeed Marc, I've grabbed that one for SAP, thanks.


Thought you might like that one ............ and the one about the -30C in Yellowknife.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: -22 here so we join the cold brigade. 

Marc the Wells deal was more about salary dump than building for the future I think. If the Jays really wanted to build up their outfield they would have gotten Jaun Pierre from the Dodgers when Manny came back...I think that was a missed opportunity. That said, Wells turned into Sundin....tried very hard, played 100% but trying to do it all only hurt his performance. and the fans then turned on him. I hope he does well, he really tried to earn his money and isn't that what you ask of your players.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: -22 here so we join the cold brigade.
> 
> Marc the Wells deal was more about salary dump than building for the future I think. If the Jays really wanted to build up their outfield they would have gotten Jaun Pierre from the Dodgers when Manny came back...I think that was a missed opportunity. That said, Wells turned into Sundin....tried very hard, played 100% but trying to do it all only hurt his performance. and the fans then turned on him. I hope he does well, he really tried to earn his money and isn't that what you ask of your players.


Afternoon, Rp. +3 and very sunny here this afternoon.

I think you are correct in your assessment about Wells. Still, I liked him and do NOT feel as if the fan unappreciation was deserved. I also agree with you re Juan P. He would have made a great lead-off hitter for them. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

If a farmer is considered an expert, would he be outstanding in his field?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Westminster Kennel Club 135th Annual Dog Show 

Monday and Tuesday, February 14-15, 2011
Madison Square Garden
Pennsylvania Plaza
Seventh to Eighth Avenues and 31st to 33rd Streets
New York, New York 

America's First and Only Champions Only Dog Show Entry limited to 2,500 dogs.
__________________________________________________________________

Of these 2500 dogs, 95 are from Canada, and one is from NL ................. our very own Gracie. She is up against 20 other wirehaired dachshunds. Wish her luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting near 4PM here in St.John's ......... the sun is slowly setting in the west ........... and I was thinking of making a fresh pot of herbal green tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Not in the middle of lunch, thanks anyway. It clashes with my hot home made soup.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not in the middle of lunch, thanks anyway. It clashes with my hot home made soup.


Love home made soup, Don. Send some over and I shall send you some tea and freshly based scones.


----------



## macdoodle

danalicious said:


> Thanks for your insight Caman.
> 
> We are not worried about academics with our eldest, for him it is more social. The younger one is right where he should be and he is the most relaxed of all of us. To him, everything is an adventure, which is typical of his age (5), but also very indicative of his personality.
> 
> We have to move because of my husband's work. We are, however, moving back to Toronto where all our family is anyways. We are crossing our fingers that this will soften the blow. What better way is there for children to deal with heartbreak than to be spoiled by their grandparents?


Well I cannot count the number of times I have moved, nor the schools, from Montreal to N.B to BC to NS.... that was just the school years... 
I wasn't sure of any of the moves, but after awhile it was an adventure, if you do not make a big fuss over 'going to a new school' I think they will accept it more readily, and do not emphasize on missing friends and how you can email them etc. it just makes them more aware of what they will be missing, one more thing, when I moved to NB I remember talking about all the things I missed about my old place, this made kids angry and I had in a short while no one to play with... that made me sad... my dad, wise as he was... told me to stop complaining about what this place didn't have and look for things I did like... well having no friends anyway, I thought it could do no harm... so I did find things I liked better, and soon there were many more... it was a big lesson for me, and soon I had lots of friends... it stood me well too when I moved to a few more schools, my parents just treated it as normal to move and so I really didn't think about it much after the first time... i was an only child and both parents worked, so I had to adjust or (like the first time) be alone... this is just my opinion, you do know your children best, but when I moved with my children all over the map, I told them to see it as a new opportunity to make friends from all over... made them more outgoing and less fearful too... 
I do wish you luck, BC to To is almost a culture shock.... weather wise for sure... 



Dr.G. said:


> The Westminster Kennel Club 135th Annual Dog Show
> 
> Monday and Tuesday, February 14-15, 2011
> Madison Square Garden
> Pennsylvania Plaza
> Seventh to Eighth Avenues and 31st to 33rd Streets
> New York, New York
> 
> America's First and Only Champions Only Dog Show Entry limited to 2,500 dogs.
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> Of these 2500 dogs, 95 are from Canada, and one is from NL ................. our very own Gracie. She is up against 20 other wirehaired dachshunds. Wish her luck.


Will you be going to the show too watch Marc?? I am going to make sure I watch it on TV... wear a bright 'something' yellow or red... (vest / coat) so we will see you if they pan the audience, better yet, go down to the grooming area... sure to see you there!! 

Good Luck!! it is a wonderful honour to even be there!! :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Just in case you didn't see this regarding the floods in Brisbane Aus. here is an eye opener... 

http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?video_id=kYUpkPTcqPY


----------



## Dr.G.

"Will you be going to the show too watch Marc?? I am going to make sure I watch it on TV... wear a bright 'something' yellow or red... (vest / coat) so we will see you if they pan the audience, better yet, go down to the grooming area... sure to see you there!! 

Good Luck!! it is a wonderful honour to even be there!!" 

Evening, Leslie. Sadly, no. With seven doxies someone has to stay behind while one of them goes to "The Big Show" in NYC. Such is Life. My wife is given a complimentary ticket, but only one. As well, I have to teach ............ so, I am here watching. 

Gracie won't be on TV unless she wins best of breed (i.e., wirehaired dachshunds). Then, she would be on TV as the best wirehaired dachshund, up against the longhaired and smooth doxies, and all the other hounds. If she could win best of group (i.e., Group 2, the Hound group), then she goes on to best of show. She would be one of seven for the title of Westminster Champion. We shall see.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Just in case you didn't see this regarding the floods in Brisbane Aus. here is an eye opener...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?video_id=kYUpkPTcqPY


Unreal. When they said this was a flood of "biblical proportions", they were not exagerating.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite me friends.


Hello, Caman ............ good night, Caman. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A huge moon is rising out of the eastern sky here in St.John's. It is low on the horizon and very big in appearance.


----------



## danalicious

macdoodle said:


> Well I cannot count the number of times I have moved, nor the schools, from Montreal to N.B to BC to NS.... that was just the school years...
> I wasn't sure of any of the moves, but after awhile it was an adventure, if you do not make a big fuss over 'going to a new school' I think they will accept it more readily, and do not emphasize on missing friends and how you can email them etc. it just makes them more aware of what they will be missing, one more thing, when I moved to NB I remember talking about all the things I missed about my old place, this made kids angry and I had in a short while no one to play with... that made me sad... my dad, wise as he was... told me to stop complaining about what this place didn't have and look for things I did like... well having no friends anyway, I thought it could do no harm... so I did find things I liked better, and soon there were many more... it was a big lesson for me, and soon I had lots of friends... it stood me well too when I moved to a few more schools, my parents just treated it as normal to move and so I really didn't think about it much after the first time... i was an only child and both parents worked, so I had to adjust or (like the first time) be alone... this is just my opinion, you do know your children best, but when I moved with my children all over the map, I told them to see it as a new opportunity to make friends from all over... made them more outgoing and less fearful too...
> I do wish you luck, BC to To is almost a culture shock.... weather wise for sure...


Wow! Thanks for that...it's nice to hear from someone who experienced moving.
As for the culture shock, hubby and I are both from TO, so we are really going home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, I am from New York City, and I can't imagine going back to live there now. Still, I hope that your move is peaceful. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Will you be going to the show too watch Marc?? I am going to make sure I watch it on TV... wear a bright 'something' yellow or red... (vest / coat) so we will see you if they pan the audience, better yet, go down to the grooming area... sure to see you there!!
> 
> Good Luck!! it is a wonderful honour to even be there!!"
> 
> Evening, Leslie. Sadly, no. With seven doxies someone has to stay behind while one of them goes to "The Big Show" in NYC. Such is Life. My wife is given a complimentary ticket, but only one. As well, I have to teach ............ so, I am here watching.
> 
> Gracie won't be on TV unless she wins best of breed (i.e., wirehaired dachshunds). Then, she would be on TV as the best wirehaired dachshund, up against the longhaired and smooth doxies, and all the other hounds. If she could win best of group (i.e., Group 2, the Hound group), then she goes on to best of show. She would be one of seven for the title of Westminster Champion. We shall see.
> 
> How is Life treating you today?[/QUOTE
> 
> Well I sure do wish you all the best, I have a friend here who has longhaired Doxies, 4 or 5 I think... but I have never seen a wire haired doxie, Smooth yes, they are the most common, so I am thinking Gracie will have a shot,being the most unique of that breed...
> (is the wire haired the original?)
> As for how I am doing, I think I am fine... then I am not... tonight 2 great horned owls were in front and in back of my house, hooting back and forth, I could see them.. and that is unusual for owls, it makes me uneasy... very much so... :-(
> 
> 
> 
> danalicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Thanks for that...it's nice to hear from someone who experienced moving.
> As for the culture shock, hubby and I are both from TO, so we are really going home.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it depends how long you have been in BC if you have been gone at least 5 years, it will be sooo different ... not the 401 though, who could ever miss that!
> However I do wish you the very best in your move, when do you have to go??
> I hope you keep us up to date and let us know how you are all adjusting...
> I am like Marc, I could never go back to a huge metropolis again....
> Where do you live in BC? I used to live in North Van, and in Sorrento in the interior...
Click to expand...


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Where do you live in BC? I used to live in North Van, and in Sorrento in the interior...


Leslie, Dana lives in Surrey, as is shown right below her avatar. 

We moved 11 times during my career and six times when the kids were around. Those six were: From Swift Current, SK. to Grande Prairie, AB in August 1969. From Grand Prairie to Wallaceburg, ON in Sept. 1970. From Wallaceburg to Kenora, ON in August 1977. From Kenora to Grande Prairie in August 1980. From Grande Prairie to Fort McMurray, AB in July 1982 and from Fort McMurray to St. Albert, AB in July 1988.

I went ahead in all cases and lived by myself in those centres to allow the kids to finish their school year while Ann stayed behind with them. We NEVER moved the kids mid term, instead made arrangements to allow them to finish their year fist.

The company was always willing to allow extra expense to allow that to happen by picking up my living costs at the new position until the family could join me, sometimes for as long as six months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

Free air guitars. Take one.

Cheers


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

A bit of a grey sky and -6 today.
And who thought spring might come early this year. Not so at all.
Going shopping today to fill up on staple food, especially beans, lentils, pulses.
I also going to check how much is cost to get enough paint to do the whole flat
and I have to check the tip my neighbour gave me on cheep flooring, $7.00/m2.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, just finished SAP for the day, now to work on tomorrow. An interesting video this morning about a penguin swimming for his very life. You have to admire the little guy.

Woke up coughing again, so up early and may as well finish up before I try to go back to bed. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your painting and flooring. That seems to be a good price. 

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear about the persistent cough. I think I saw the penguin video. Must see if that it the one where he is being chased by orcas and jumps on to the boat for protection.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Getting that time once again when a fine Sunday brunch is in order. Amazing to think how quickly this month is breezing on by.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Caman, Don and Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning Caman, Don and Marc.


Morning, Sonal. How are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A light snow is starting to fall here, so it is a grand day to stay indoors, grade a bit, take down some of the decorations still on our Christmas tree, get a fire going in the woodstove and make a fresh pot of herbal tea.


----------



## SINC

I was out for a brief walk for some fresh air and took these shots of the frontage of our home. The sidewalk on the right of the house is on the south and the left to the west. Next decision, do we have the snow removed from the roof? That must be a lot of weight up there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when the snow gets to be over two feet on the lower roof (I can't access the top roof), I climb out the window and start to shovel it off. This is no easy feat since I am fearful of heights. Since the windows are about two feet above this lower roof, when the snow get to the bottom of these windows, it is time for me to go out and shovel it off.

Still, we get so much snow/rain/sleet that there is far too much weight put on the roof to ignore it. Since your snow is lighter due to your cold temps, you could wait a bit longer. Hopefully, the sun will take much of the top layer off to help you in a natural way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, our doxies would love running up and down those paths which, I assume, are the sidewalks. Just wide enough for two or three to race up and down.


----------



## SINC

Marc, to put the size in perspective in those shots, that sidewalk is 36 inches wide and takes two passes with my 22" swath snowblower to clear. The banks on each side are now nearing 6 feet in height. The snow between the banks and the house is 2 1/2 feet deep.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> we get so much snow/rain/sleet that there is far too much weight put on the roof to ignore it.


Pardon me if this is a question worthy of a Darwin award - but can't you have a heated roof so that the snow just melts and drains off - kind of like the rear-window defogger in a car?

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

tilt said:


> Pardon me if this is a question worthy of a Darwin award - but can't you have a heated roof so that the snow just melts and drains off - kind of like the rear-window defogger in a car?
> 
> Cheers


Actually, when my parents built their house, they put heated water pipes under a part of the walkway to keep the snow off. (They didn't do the whole driveway, since weren't sure how well it would work and it was expensive to do.) But in fact, it works brilliantly--those sections are always clear. 

Most roofs in Canada are designed to take the weight of the snow, and to allow snow to melt or slide off. The tricky part is that the roof changes over time (wear and tear, damage, etc) so eventually it stops working as designed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, to put the size in perspective in those shots, that sidewalk is 36 inches wide and takes two passes with my 22" swath snowblower to clear. The banks on each side are now nearing 6 feet in height. The snow between the banks and the house is 2 1/2 feet deep.


Just right for doxies. When the banks get over 6 feet in height, I worry about the doxies climbing up and then trying to fly off of them .......


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Pardon me if this is a question worthy of a Darwin award - but can't you have a heated roof so that the snow just melts and drains off - kind of like the rear-window defogger in a car?
> 
> Cheers


Some people have heater cables at the edge of the roof to melt the snow and avoid the formation of a dam. I guess you can heat your whole roof if you had the money, but I certainly don't have that sort of cash to lay out for this purpose.

So, Mohan, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Actually, when my parents built their house, they put heated water pipes under a part of the walkway to keep the snow off. (They didn't do the whole driveway, since weren't sure how well it would work and it was expensive to do.) But in fact, it works brilliantly--those sections are always clear.
> 
> Most roofs in Canada are designed to take the weight of the snow, and to allow snow to melt or slide off. The tricky part is that the roof changes over time (wear and tear, damage, etc) so eventually it stops working as designed.


We had the lower roof replaced when we moved in to this house since it was in rough shape. I was told that it could withstand about a meter of dry snow, but if it rained on this wall of snow ........... look out.

How are you today, mon amie Sonal?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Areas to the west of the low's track will remain in snow through tonight and significant accumulations are expected with up to 30 cm possible, and winds exceeding 100km/h." This is the latest forecast, and we are just west of the low .............. so, I might be going up on the roof yet this week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received about five inches of snow, and now ice pellets are pelting us. Guess who owns doxies who refuse to go outside in this mess??? Just wait until the snow or rain returns whipped about by 100km/h winds.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> We had the lower roof replaced when we moved in to this house since it was in rough shape. I was told that it could withstand about a meter of dry snow, but if it rained on this wall of snow ........... look out.
> 
> How are you today, mon amie Sonal?


I'm well, Marc. Had my writer's group this morning, and now I am over at my boyfriend's place. We just finished the Sunday crossword. Later on, I will beat him at Scrabble. 

We seldom get enough snow in Toronto to worry about its weight on the roof.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm well, Marc. Had my writer's group this morning, and now I am over at my boyfriend's place. We just finished the Sunday crossword. Later on, I will beat him at Scrabble.
> 
> We seldom get enough snow in Toronto to worry about its weight on the roof.


Evening, Sonal. Love crossword puzzles. My mother and I used to do the New York Times Sunday puzzle. We never finished it, but had fun trying to complete it each week.

Good luck with Scrabble.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, my wife has been to Stockholm, but, alas, I have not.  Looks like a beautiful city.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sonal. Love crossword puzzles. My mother and I used to do the New York Times Sunday puzzle. We never finished it, but had fun trying to complete it each week.
> 
> Good luck with Scrabble.


Since I picked up the Scrabble board, we've had 3 games. In the first, he beat me slightly, mostly due to one dumb move on my part. In the second, I completely slaughtered him. In the third, we tied.... but whose counting?



Really, I should be doing some writing, though.


----------



## friend

Marc, why not come and visit when the summer wind caress the Venice of the North.
Deborah might enjoy another trip here.
Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Since I picked up the Scrabble board, we've had 3 games. In the first, he beat me slightly, mostly due to one dumb move on my part. In the second, I completely slaughtered him. In the third, we tied.... but whose counting?
> 
> 
> 
> Really, I should be doing some writing, though.


Yes, as I tell my students, writing helps with your spelling and reading abilities.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Marc, why not come and visit when the summer wind caress the Venice of the North.
> Deborah might enjoy another trip here.
> Night all.


We hope to take a short vacation at the end of August, but it might just be to Nova Scotia. Someday ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone want a part-time job trying to take the doxies outside in pouring rain??? A thousand dollars a doxie is yours if you come forth in the next half hour. XX):greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Just got out of a hot shower after shoveling about 6 inches of snow and hail to get a path for the doxies out front. Everyone got soaked. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hang in there, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> I guess you can heat your whole roof if you had the money, but I certainly don't have that sort of cash to lay out for this purpose.
> 
> So, Mohan, how is Life treating you today?


I am well Marc, thank you and hope likewise. 

OK, so it's possible, as long as you can afford it. I get the picture. Thanks.



Sonal said:


> We just finished the Sunday crossword.


I used to do the crossword in "The Hindu" - it is based on the Telegraph. I also used to do the cryptic in The Globe & Mail on the plane to Ottawa, but since I stopped going there in September last year I have not done any crosswords.

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Hi Tilt, thanks for the air guitar. I've been shredding away on it since you gave them out. It always stays in perfect tune too! Woot!

Marc- I'm going to try and catch the Westminster show on TV too, just in case I can catch a glimpse of Gracie. 

Leslie- I hope those owls have gone away if they bother you. I actually love owls. They have such great faces.


----------



## SINC

Here I am on the couch after another evening of coughing. My lungs gurgle about every two hours and then I have to cough until I can release some phlegm. When the doc said this could last another four weeks, he was not kidding. I guess it is time then to do SAP just after midnight and then turn in to see how long until the next "session".


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Still grey skies, -2 and of corse winter is not dead. (silly language joke and too early in the morning) 
Time to take Liam to his new playschool and Aiofe to her school.
She starts in her class today and she is very excited.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, have yourself a fine day!


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, have yourself a fine day!


Morning Don.
Sorry to hear about your persistant cough.
Hope you get well soon.
Sitting at the playschool doing nothing at all meanwhile Liam getting in to stuff.
SAP might be just what I need to pass the time.


----------



## SINC

It's up and ready for you sir!


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> It's up and ready for you sir!


And a nice and interesting read it was. 
Well done Don there that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Caman. 
Sorry to hear of your persistent cough, Don. How is Crystal?
Caman, sounds like the kids are adjusting to being back in Stockholm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear that you are well, Mohan.
Kim, as I said, unless Gracie wins best of breed (i.e., wirehaired doxies), she won't be on TV for best of group. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A wild and windy night for me last night. Best to have a quick Buffet-style breakfast for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things a getting a bit brighter now that it is nearly 8AM. No wind damage that I can see from just looking out the window.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don and Caman.
> Sorry to hear of your persistent cough, Don. How is Crystal?
> Caman, sounds like the kids are adjusting to being back in Stockholm.


Crystal too has the cough, but she is up and soon headed to work. She has been out and about every day since Friday trying to gain strength for teaching again. She says she will make it. Her infection is gone, the mouth sores are nearly gone as is the nausea she had so badly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Crystal too has the cough, but she is up and soon headed to work. She has been out and about every day since Friday trying to gain strength for teaching again. She says she will make it. Her infection is gone, the mouth sores are nearly gone as is the nausea she had so badly.


Good for her. Public school teachers are the glue that holds the fabric of society together.

Hopefully, you too shall join her in the ranks of the well.


----------



## Dr.G.

One minute it was sunny, and now there are blustery snow squalls all about us. Strange day in store for us here in St.John's. We shall see. At least the doxies don't mind the strong winds or blustery snow.


----------



## Rps

morning all. grey here today and -2 c. over the news came a report of 4 police officers being shot at their station house in detroit. is it just me or is there much more shooting going on lately.....seems like a bad sign to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Sadly, yes, it does seem to be a situation where police officers, in the line of duty, are being killed. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang gang,



Dr.G. said:


> One minute it was sunny, and now there are blustery snow squalls all about us. Strange day in store for us here in St.John's. We shall see. At least the doxies don't mind the strong winds or blustery snow.


Thanks for the blustery day buffet Marc. Good thing the Doxies are low to the ground. Wouldn't want any Doxie dirigibles. 

Don- Off to check out SAP soon. Hope your and Crystal's cough clears up sooner than in a few weeks. Sheesh. 

Rp - Yeah, more sad news. (sigh) 

Caman - Hope the kids have a great first day back in school.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? All "scrabbled" out?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the blustery day buffet Marc. Good thing the Doxies are low to the ground. Wouldn't want any Doxie dirigibles." Good one, Kim.

How is Kacey doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Water is being boiled for a fresh pot of tea on the woodstove. Anyone interested? Very cold here in St.John's, with -6C temps and a -16C windchill.


----------



## Sonal

Sounds good Marc. It's about as cold over here, so hot tea is very welcome.

Scrabble was a draw, since Gordan accidentally knocked over the board, so we will have to wait for our tiebreaker game.

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good Marc. It's about as cold over here, so hot tea is very welcome.
> 
> Scrabble was a draw, since Gordan accidentally knocked over the board, so we will have to wait for our tiebreaker game.
> 
> How are you?


Orange Jasmine herbal tea coming right up, Sonal. Fresh off the woodstove. -7C and a -17C windchill makes this a very very cold night. If it gets to -20C with the windchill, it is an extreamly cold night. My wife loves this since it is dry .............. I have no tolerance for the cold anymore. Must be her prairie blood.

"... accidently knocked over the board ...."?????? Deborah does this when she is about to really lose.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> "... accidently knocked over the board ...."?????? Deborah does this when she is about to really lose.


That's my theory. 

Sure, he had _nearly_ caught up to me in points, but I'm quite certain he realized that he could do no better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That's my theory.
> 
> Sure, he had _nearly_ caught up to me in points, but I'm quite certain he realized that he could do no better.


Or, just maybe, he was trying to demonstrate the law of gravity ........... seeing if the tiles would float up into space when knocked off the board, or fall gently to earth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting the haggis prepared for tomorrow's Robbie Burns night festival here in The Shang. I need to get some preorders so that I am sure to make enough. So, who wants some other than myself?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Or, just maybe, he was trying to demonstrate the law of gravity ........... seeing if the tiles would float up into space when knocked off the board, or fall gently to earth.


I believe the better time for a physics lesson would be after I'd beaten the pants off him. 

Edit to add: Hey, what do you know, this is my 5,000th post.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I believe the better time for a physics lesson would be after I'd beaten the pants off him.
> 
> Edit to add: Hey, what do you know, this is my 5,000th post.


Ms. Sonal, I am shocked!!!!!!!!!! 

Kudos on post #5000. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Time to get the kids to school.
Aiofe and Liam really liked their schoolday, 
but are a wee bit tired and winey this morning.
Only -1 now at 7:37AM, so there will be thawing later. 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, glad to hear the kids enjoyed school. Enjoy the thaw today.


----------



## KC4

Caman! What do you think of your local election results? I am shocked!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Robbie Burns Day. In celebration, we have everything haggis and oatmeal. Scottish oatmeal and mead for breakfast, and haggis with all your favorite side dishes for lunch, dinner and snacks. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -8C with a -17C windchill. For most of December and January, we were +5C above our average, now we are well below our average temps. Even the doxies are cold., but they are liking the dry snow.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A warning this morning, please, whatever you do, don't click on the broccoli on SAP this morning.


----------



## MLeh

Morning everyone. Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday.

---

If you keep referring to -8°C as 'bitter cold', Marc, I'm going to start thinking you're from the left coast.

('Bitter' cold doesn't start until at least -20°C, maybe -25°C and that's without any of that sissy 'windchill' stuff  .)

I had quite the time in Alberta last week - arrived in Calgary just in time for a chinook, but then drove north where I left the chinook and ran smack dab into a nice cold front. Quite an interesting experience, especially as the windshield washer fluid in my rental vehicle wasn't quite up to the temperature and froze instantly as I tried to clean some of the road grime from the windshield. Car rental company heard about that. Can't believe the vehicles they rent out for winter driving. 

Back home now though, trying to get caught up with that paperwork thing, and fluctuating between thinking "is it _still_ January?" and "I can't believe it's 2011 already".


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, when the windchills start to get to the -20C range, it is bitterly cold for St.John's. -20C and colder is VERY bitterly cold temps. It once hit -28C with the windchills and I thought I was going to die.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Don, Kim, Elaine and all. 



KC4 said:


> Caman! What do you think of your local election results? I am shocked!


Ah, say what? 
Election? Where? Ireland, Bellevue or Stockholm.
Haven't seen any election being done.


----------



## friend

This one? 
Don, something for SAP?


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> A bitterly cold -8C with a -17C windchill. For most of December and January, we were +5C above our average, now we are well below our average temps. Even the doxies are cold., but they are liking the dry snow.





MLeh said:


> Morning everyone. Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday.
> 
> ---
> 
> If you keep referring to -8°C as 'bitter cold', Marc, I'm going to start thinking you're from the left coast.
> 
> ('Bitter' cold doesn't start until at least -20°C, maybe -25°C and that's without any of that sissy 'windchill' stuff  .)
> 
> I had quite the time in Alberta last week - arrived in Calgary just in time for a chinook, but then drove north where I left the chinook and ran smack dab into a nice cold front. Quite an interesting experience, especially as the windshield washer fluid in my rental vehicle wasn't quite up to the temperature and froze instantly as I tried to clean some of the road grime from the windshield. Car rental company heard about that. Can't believe the vehicles they rent out for winter driving.
> 
> Back home now though, trying to get caught up with that paperwork thing, and fluctuating between thinking "is it _still_ January?" and "I can't believe it's 2011 already".


MLeh on eastern shores when the wind blows over the open water at -8ºC it can drive an ice cycle through to your soul. It is bone chilling cold that makes the marrow of your bones ache.

A little story, my wife and I were married on Feb. 1st, and on that day the air was fairly still for Halifax. The temperature never rose above -17ºC. Our wedding pictures shows me and my wife outside going between the church and the car, the car and the hotel where the reception was held. 

I didn't have a top coat just wearing a three piece wool suit and my wife in her wedding gown and a shawl. All of the pictures were casual i.e. not hurried and we look happy and not the least bit uncomfortable. Looking at the pictures quickly you might think they were taken May or June.

My sister-in-law from Winnipeg wearing a full length Afghan(istan) Coat, which is basicly a sheep hide turned outside in, was shivering and with teeth chattering and she couldn't warmup all day.

I asked her how she could be cold at -20ºC being from the land of the -40ºC and below?

She said "it was a different cold, in the West you could just go to sleep and die peacefully, in the Atlantic you would suffer all the way to your death."


----------



## Dr.G.

" "She said "it was a different cold, in the West you could just go to sleep and die peacefully, in the Atlantic you would suffer all the way to your death." " My wife has said the same thing.


----------



## MLeh

*Cold is cold, yes, but it's the use of 'bitter cold' I object to*

I'm quite aware of the differences between coastal (damp) cold and prairie (dry) cold. When it gets to -8° out here in lotus land the residents refer to it as a 'bitter cold' and I beg to differ. I spend enough time (outside) in the prairies and the territories to know that, yes, it is a damper cold on the coast, but it is hardly 'bitter'. It's more that the webbing between our fingers and toes is more sensitive to the cold.

But ...

Standing outside when it's -25°C (without the wind chill factor), and the wind is sweeping straight down from the arctic with nary a tree to stop it ... that's a 'bitter' cold. I've been outside when exposed skin flash freezes in less than 30 seconds. To _me_ that's a 'bitter cold'. Anything less is just ... 'cold'. 

Damp cold: Seeps in and makes your bones ache. Yes. Agreed. It's cold, and a different cold. But ... Bitter cold ... matter of definition.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Robbie Burns Day haggis is now nearly all gone. I shall save some for any true tratan Scots out there who want some ............... made by a woman from Scotland, not yours truly.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning.

Don, how are you feeling today? How is Crystal making out teaching again?


----------



## Dr.G.

We are officially out of haggis. Hope all you Scots enjoyed this treat ............ I know that I did, and I am not Scottish.


----------



## Dr.G.

I can't believe this guy can just go down in his basement and visit whenever he wants. Talk about a "blast from the past ..."


YouTube - basement.mp4


----------



## SINC

Yeah, that's cool, I have him in my stack of upcoming videos on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, that's cool, I have him in my stack of upcoming videos on SAP.


Thought you would like that one, Don.


----------



## SINC

I should have said he's been in the stack for a few weeks now Marc, but yes I found it a while back and the cue is long so, it will take a while to appear. so much good stuff and not enough room to run it.


----------



## SINC

On another note, I have lost 18 pounds in the past 25 days, although I would not recommend the diet I used to get there. Now to keep it off and continue the loss of another 17 or so to get down to my fighting weight of 175.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to watch Pres. Obama's State of the Union. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Boy, I just woke up from a bad nightmare! I dreamt that it snowed for like 2 weeks straight and I was working 20+ hrs per day.
Only to find out that it was true. Last night was my first good night sleep. 

How have you all been doing? I am really out of the loop this year. Sorry about that gang.
Hope all is well with each of you.

have a good night.

Guy.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Ah, say what?
> Election? Where? Ireland, Bellevue or Stockholm.
> Haven't seen any election being done.


Heh heh..I was just surprised about the Sweden Democrats getting elected and upsetting Sweden's majority government. I was watching BBC interview Jimmie Akesson last night...He seems to be saying some plainly scary stuff. 

Hey Guy! Nice to see you in the Shang. I bet that you have been busy! Snow Snow Everywhere, snow!


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Heh heh..I was just surprised about the Sweden Democrats getting elected and upsetting Sweden's majority government. I was watching BBC interview Jimmie Akesson last night...He seems to be saying some plainly scary stuff.


Oh, I see.
I don't know why he is in the parlament at all. He should be doing something else him not being a real person. He is actually a descandant of the smelly part of a turd.
That why is such a little s...


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, you're just in time to catch today's SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Boy, I just woke up from a bad nightmare! I dreamt that it snowed for like 2 weeks straight and I was working 20+ hrs per day.
> Only to find out that it was true. Last night was my first good night sleep.
> 
> How have you all been doing? I am really out of the loop this year. Sorry about that gang.
> Hope all is well with each of you.
> 
> have a good night.
> 
> Guy.


Morning, Guy. Good to see you back once again. Those are really rough work hours, but you are strong and seem to have survived. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a special OtHD Breadfast to celebrate Guy's return. In biblical times, they would slaughter the fatted calf ............ but I was thinking more of something with the little bit of left over haggis and all this great Scottish oatmeal. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Don,Kim, Bob and all.
Bob: Nice to see you. Hang in there.
Nightmares and hard times will pass, 
at least with comong of spring.
In the meantime have some more haggis.
It will fill your senses and keep you in a state
of amazement I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Glad to see you back more these days. Hopefully, life in Sweden will begin to get a bit calmer for you and your family. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: only -2 here today, and a bit dull. Well I went out and bought a new TV for the condo....now the fight to wire the thing up. Should have majored in Engineering.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: only -2 here today, and a bit dull. Well I went out and bought a new TV for the condo....now the fight to wire the thing up. Should have majored in Engineering.


Afternoon, Rp. Other than the wiring woes, how are you today? What is new about the job hunt?

-3C with very light flurries. A dull day here as well.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'm fine thanks..... I have to admit that I'm starting to get a little down about the job situation right now. But I am hopeful. I am starting to develop some critical strategies to counter-act, what I think is my barrier which is my age, so I will let you know how they are working. I am keying on developing my web-site and writing some articles for the TESL administration to build up my CV. That way I am advertising my product....which is me.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

Thanks for the breakfast Marc. I'll happily take the oatmeal but make a wide pass on the leftover haggis. I just can't stomach it this morning. 

Caman- Yep, I thought you might feel that way about the political surprise there. The world will be watching carefully how things unfold there. 

Rp - It must be difficult not to get discouraged some days. I'm glad you are maintaining your fight against the barriers that you believe are between you and your goals. Keep it up. We don't fail until we quit. 

Don - That's an alarming amount of weight you have lost in such a short period of time. Chronic coughing burns a lot of calories...more than one would think. I hope you are finally rid of those coughing attacks. I'm off to check out SAP soon. 

Leslie - My thoughts are with you again today.


----------



## SINC

The good news Kim, is that I had been working on the Mayo diet before this all started, so it has given me a leg up in that sense. My goal is to lose another 17 pounds to get back to 175. As for the cough, it is still with me, but only in spells of a half dozen times a day now, not nearly constant like a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm fine thanks..... I have to admit that I'm starting to get a little down about the job situation right now. But I am hopeful. I am starting to develop some critical strategies to counter-act, what I think is my barrier which is my age, so I will let you know how they are working. I am keying on developing my web-site and writing some articles for the TESL administration to build up my CV. That way I am advertising my product....which is me.


An excellent idea, Rp. Age should not be a factor when it comes to academics. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Anyone up for some tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Anyone up for some tea?


Count me in. Anytime is Sonal Special tea time.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Count me in. Anytime is Sonal Special tea time.


Coming right up.

How are you today, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Coming right up.
> 
> How are you today, Marc?


Fine, and thanks for asking. Trying to get Gracie ready for Westminster.

How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Fine, and thanks for asking. Trying to get Gracie ready for Westminster.
> 
> How are you today?


Working late and hoping that Cold F/X works as advertised.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Working late and hoping that Cold F/X works as advertised.


It works for me and Deborah really believes in this product. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Keep the Faith. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

Today's the first full day for Liama and Aiofe.
Im going to take it a wee bit easy start gearing up with all the projects. 
Next week it will be full trottle.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Today's the first full day for Liama and Aiofe.
> Im going to take it a wee bit easy start gearing up with all the projects.
> Next week it will be full trottle.


Morning, Caman. Good luck to the kids ............ and to you and your "full throttle" undertakings. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some freshly baked bagels and English muffins, along with some homemade jams, are the order for today ................. along with some Scottish oatmeal and eggs. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the oatmeal sounds good this morning. Awoke at 2:00 with a severe charlie horse in my right calf. The pain was incredible, but I managed to get up and walk it off. However, every time I move the leg, I can feel it almost knot up again and as I lay here on the couch, I dare not move it for fear it will repeat. I really hate it when that happens.

At any rate, that afforded me the opportunity to get SAP up early today and have also finished tomorrow. A couple of interesting bits there this morning, first a video of Jeff Foxworthy's show, "Are you smarter than a fifth grader?" which shows perhaps how blondes got their reputation for being dumb. Also an interesting tale on the dangers of pointing a laser beam at an aircraft.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I get those sorts of cramps after a long day of snow shoveling. It is amazing how quickly it happens. Hopefully, you shall be able to eventually walk it off. How is the cough today?


----------



## SINC

Marc, the cough is improving every day. It lessens and is less severe, but still happens a half dozen times a day or more.

I got out to do some errands yesterday for the first time in three weeks. I went to the bank, picked up a six pack of McEwan's Scotch Ale, got a haircut, had the oil changed in my 4 x 4 and spent an hour for two pints at The Local with the boys for the first time in three weeks. Problem was, I was beat by the time I got home three hours later. My strength will take some time to return.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, at least you are losing weight. I am down 7 pounds since Jan.1st. Need to knock off 40 more, hopefully by Canada Day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I've heard of Turkey."


----------



## SINC

Yep, she was incredible as a dumb blonde, was she not?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, she was incredible as a dumb blonde, was she not?


I can't believe an adult was that foolish re Europe being a country. XX)


----------



## MLeh

The reason my (naturally blonde) daughter dyes her hair ...


----------



## Rps

Morning all:

Marc and Don, just finished watching the SAP clip of the blonde on 5th Grader. If she was any dumber you would have to water her! My daughter had a friend [ also blonde ] who thought that Israel was in the U.S., since it was the "State of Israel".

I weep for the future..................


----------



## Rps

Say Don, I'm thinking of moving up to Rapidweaver and their site had it on sale for $79, which I think is in US dollars.
Question for you, did you download it or buy it in the box?


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Morning all:
> 
> Marc and Don, just finished watching the SAP clip of the blonde on 5th Grader. If she was any dumber you would have to water her! My daughter had a friend [ also blonde ] who thought that Israel was in the U.S., since it was the "State of Israel".
> 
> I weep for the future..................


Afternoon all. 
That opinion, sometimes true though, that blondes are stupid could
posses a problem at times. My Hanna didn't get friends in Bellevue at 
first since they thought that her being blonde and pretty meant that 
she was stupid and a b...tch. Nothing could be further from the truth, as 
they eventually did discover.


----------



## MLeh

I do have to point out that in that clip, the host (Jeff Foxworthy) does something equally 'blonde' (even though he's not) by calling it 'Hungry' rather than 'Hungary'. Perhaps it's just a 'guy' thing ...

I'm not too worried about the future: I figure our generation (the boomer generation) is going to screw it all up long before our children get a chance to be in control.


----------



## SINC

Elaine, I too thought Foxworthy mispronounced Hungary as "Hungry". That said, I could not believe the woman's level of knowledge, although the education system down south may be more to blame than her IQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all:
> 
> Marc and Don, just finished watching the SAP clip of the blonde on 5th Grader. If she was any dumber you would have to water her! My daughter had a friend [ also blonde ] who thought that Israel was in the U.S., since it was the "State of Israel".
> 
> I weep for the future..................


:-(

I don't see the connection between blond hair and dumbness ........... but one wonders how a person's ignorance, regardless of hair color, can continue year after year after year ..........


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, I'm thinking of moving up to Rapidweaver and their site had it on sale for $79, which I think is in US dollars.
> Question for you, did you download it or buy it in the box?


Rp, RapidWeaver is on sale right now in the Mac App Store for $39.99 CDN, a great time to buy it. 

As I mentioned here before, it does contain a bug in its smart publishing format that they are working on trying to correct. I am confident they will, but right now I have to work around it each day to avoid publishing hundreds of files.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon, everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you doing today?


----------



## friend

Ye wont understand much of what's said but enjoy the dumbness involved.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

This one is just awesome. :lmao:
(Orange is a English network)





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you doing today?


Still not sure if this cold is settling in or being warded off, but I think I at least have energy enough to get through today's work day.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, thanks for the info. I bought the thing today and it surely was cheaper at the App store. I'm thinking of building a web site similar to yours, town specific. however since I live in two towns I'll have a common section then have an issue for each town [ LaSalle and Bowmanville } Not sure what to call it, I was thinking if " Good_morning_LaSalle or LaSalleToday was open I would try that.

Was thinking on your site, would you be able to run a classified section, say $2 per ad. I was thinking of such.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Still not sure if this cold is settling in or being warded off, but I think I at least have energy enough to get through today's work day.


How about some fresh lentil soup? Might that help your cold?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, thanks for the info. I bought the thing today and it surely was cheaper at the App store. I'm thinking of building a web site similar to yours, town specific. however since I live in two towns I'll have a common section then have an issue for each town [ LaSalle and Bowmanville } Not sure what to call it, I was thinking if " Good_morning_LaSalle or LaSalleToday was open I would try that.
> 
> Was thinking on your site, would you be able to run a classified section, say $2 per ad. I was thinking of such.


Good you got in on the bargain Rp. If you are going to set up a web site something like mine, the "good morning" or "today" names are passe. The first thing to remember is that not everyone reads the site in the morning, nor even today. Over half of my readership visits the site in the evenings, so be careful with time related names. Also those two names have been used by countless shoppers across the country for many long years.

I would lean towards something else like I did. Mine was easy since our city hall is officially called "St. Albert Place", thus the name I chose. I would be thinking more along the lines of Bowmanville Seen, a knockoff of "scene" or something along those lines instead. It doesn't matter the time of day, or day of the week, seen is generic. When I was publisher of the afternoon daily newspaper in Fort McMurray years back, it was, and still is Fort McMurray Today. Terrible name. I can still here folks in the coffee shop in the morning saying, "Did you read in yesterday's Today about the meeting tomorrow? Drove me nuts.

As for classifieds, I have tried that many times, but one cannot compete with free ads on Craigslist and Kijiji and besides setting up a payment option was a nightmare. I tried it free several times and never got any more than two or three ads a month.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> How about some fresh lentil soup? Might that help your cold?


That would be well-appreciated. 

Really, what I need is rest, but this is not a good time for me to take it.


----------



## Rps

Thanks for the insight Don. I have to play around with the names, as you suggest the LaSalle Seen is interesting. That would work well. My thoughts are that someone has to key in the title, so it should be as easy and understandable as possible. One of the problems with my eclectic train is the length and readability of the site when you key the thing in. So I've got some thinking to do there. But I do see your point on the title bit, I think I have to stop thinking like a newspaper and start thinking like a webbit...... who would have thought The Daily Beast would have grown to the size it has with that name?


----------



## Rps

You could have some fun with the web names, just thinking you could have [ taking your example ] The Seen and not Herd.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

Rp & Don: I like the name LaSalle Seen as well. Quite catchy, easy to remember and most important, easy to spell.

Sonal: Hope you are feeling better. I believe in Cold F/X. It seems to work for me.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, yes I agree with you on Don's suggestion...it is a very good name. As for ColdFX, I only thought it worked to prevent a cold, didn't know it helped when you had one?


----------



## KC4

Cold F/X is most efficient at warding off a cold, but I have also found it helps me to cycle through the various stages of a cold faster and with lessened symptoms. It's expensive, but worth the $ in my opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That would be well-appreciated.
> 
> Really, what I need is rest, but this is not a good time for me to take it.


Rest is best, Sonal. Ask the boss for some time off to get a hot bowl of soup, curl up with a good book and a quiet doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Cold F/X is most efficient at warding off a cold, but I have also found it helps me to cycle through the various stages of a cold faster and with lessened symptoms. It's expensive, but worth the $ in my opinion.


I find it best just before a possible cold. I have been outside twice today shoveling snow and ice pellets, and now just got in from shoveling away the sleet buildup. I am soaked ........... and this is when I take ColdFX. We shall see.

How is Life treating you today, Kim?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> Rp & Don: I like the name LaSalle Seen as well. Quite catchy, easy to remember and most important, easy to spell.
> 
> Sonal: Hope you are feeling better. I believe in Cold F/X. It seems to work for me.


LaSalle Seen, formerly Bubbles LaFleur, is the name of a famous New Orleans stripper who was the first person in Louisiana to be arrested for full frontal nudity on stage. Just a thought. It was back in the 1950's, so people may have forgotten by now.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I always thought a shot of brandy and a warm blanket [ or litter of Doxies ] was the ticket. I see where the U.S. Kennel Club listed its top breeds [ meaning having as pets ] the Labs came in first, Shepherd second [ which surprised me ] and Doxies were 8th.... I was amazed how many English Bull dogs there were, as it came in 4th I think.....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> LaSalle Seen, formerly Bubbles LaFleur, is the name of a famous New Orleans stripper who was the first person in Louisiana to be arrested for full frontal nudity on stage. Just a thought. It was back in the 1950's, so people may have forgotten by now.


So what you are trying to say is mention Bubbles LaFleur and a big titter will run through the crowd:heybaby:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> One of the problems with my eclectic train is the length and readability of the site when you key the thing in. So I've got some thinking to do there. But I do see your point on the title bit, I think I have to stop thinking like a newspaper and start thinking like a webbit.


That's why I use mybirdie.ca. It was a segment of my newspaper column for years and it carried great name recognition. Most folks I know call SAP "my birdie".


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I find it best just before a possible cold. I have been outside twice today shoveling snow and ice pellets, and now just got in from shoveling away the sleet buildup. I am soaked ........... and this is when I take ColdFX. We shall see.
> 
> How is Life treating you today, Kim?


Eeesh. You've been getting your workout already today. How are your knees holding up? 
I have a chiropractor doing a "gait analysis" on me today to determine if there is anything he can do to help me with my knee. To quote you, "We shall see." 

Other than that life is treating me fine today, thanks. It's a beautifully bright sunny day outside.

How are your Westminster preparations with Gracie going? Is it training or grooming or other preps? I'm guessing there is a lot of paperwork and scheduling involved as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I always thought a shot of brandy and a warm blanket [ or litter of Doxies ] was the ticket. I see where the U.S. Kennel Club listed its top breeds [ meaning having as pets ] the Labs came in first, Shepherd second [ which surprised me ] and Doxies were 8th.... I was amazed how many English Bull dogs there were, as it came in 4th I think.....


That might work. This is what my wife does ...........

Yes, doxies were 5th, then 6th and now 8th. Still, if Gracie wins Best of Show at Westminster next month, that could all change. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> Rp & Don: I like the name LaSalle Seen as well. Quite catchy, easy to remember and most important, easy to spell.
> 
> Sonal: Hope you are feeling better. I believe in Cold F/X. It seems to work for me.





Dr.G. said:


> I find it best just before a possible cold. I have been outside twice today shoveling snow and ice pellets, and now just got in from shoveling away the sleet buildup. I am soaked ........... and this is when I take ColdFX. We shall see.
> 
> How is Life treating you today, Kim?


Thanks Kim. Hope all is well in your world.

I started taking the Cold F/X yesterday, just as I felt a cold starting to come on. Today, I feel like hell, but energetic enough to be reasonably functional. Throat is sore, head is a bit achy, but I'm not coughing, not sneezing, and my nose isn't running. Not yet sure what to make of Cold F/X yet.

Facing a bit of a devil's choice trying to decide if I should push myself and work late tonight and stay home tomorrow, or go home earlyish today and still come in tomorrow. I'm thinking the latter... I don't know what fresh crisis tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Dr.G.

I say stay home tomorrow, but don't push yourself too much tonight, Sonal.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## SINC

Was invited to the local casino by a group of ex-Journal friends. Great afternoon, they bought the beer, I went in with $100 in my jeans which went in a KEN0 machine and came out with $760. Good day's pay for doing nothing.


----------



## Cameo

Hullo all - borrowing a connection ( one that I am allowed to) so dropping in to say hi. I should be back online shortly. 

Take care


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hullo all - borrowing a connection ( one that I am allowed to) so dropping in to say hi. I should be back online shortly.
> 
> Take care


Evening, Jeanne. Good to hear from you, even for just a brief visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to see you back here in The Shang. You have not forgotten us. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hang in there. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Thanks Kim. Hope all is well in your world.
> 
> I started taking the Cold F/X yesterday, just as I felt a cold starting to come on. Today, I feel like hell, but energetic enough to be reasonably functional. Throat is sore, head is a bit achy, but I'm not coughing, not sneezing, and my nose isn't running. Not yet sure what to make of Cold F/X yet.
> 
> Facing a bit of a devil's choice trying to decide if I should push myself and work late tonight and stay home tomorrow, or go home earlyish today and still come in tomorrow. I'm thinking the latter... I don't know what fresh crisis tomorrow will bring.


Yes, thanks, all are well in my world tonight. 

I'd say let your instinct guide you as to how hard you push yourself. It's rarely wrong. 

Crises are always best served cold, IMHO anyways. (Snork)


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, fell asleep at 8:00 last night and can't sleep now so time to get some work done. Marc, our dog roundup on SAP today features a wire haired doxie, just for you. There's also a lesson to be learned about tolerance in today's video, as taught by animals. I've got a ton of work to catch up on, so later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, fell asleep at 8:00 last night and can't sleep now so time to get some work done. Marc, our dog roundup on SAP today features a wire haired doxie, just for you. There's also a lesson to be learned about tolerance in today's video, as taught by animals. I've got a ton of work to catch up on, so later . . .


Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once the coffee is made. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our last TGIF Breakfast for the month of January is now ready. Fresh fruit and freshly baked goodies are the order of the day. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc, Don and all. 

Thanks for breakfast.
Going to lunch with a friend from the Swedish MacWorld forum.
Some Indian food and nice company will certainly cheer me up.
Running an errand first.


----------



## SINC

Enjoy that lunch Camán, sounds good.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc, Don and all.
> 
> Thanks for breakfast.
> Going to lunch with a friend from the Swedish MacWorld forum.
> Some Indian food and nice company will certainly cheer me up.
> Running an errand first.


Morning, Caman. How are you today? Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fon, that SAP clip on tolerance was priceless.


----------



## SINC

Fon? 

Thought you would enjoy it Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Fon?
> 
> Thought you would enjoy it Marc.


Yes, Fon ............... short for Fantastic SAP video clip Don. It could also stand for Don the SAP Maven. Or My Friend Don. Get with the times, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang,

Thanks for the freshly baked goods and coffee Marc. Perfect start to the day. 

Camán - Have a good time at the Macworld Forum. Sounds like fun. I also love love love indian food, prepared well of course. My favorite dish: Palak Paneer. Tried it? 

Fon- Off to check out SAP soon. (snorT)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Bim ............ short for "Beautiful Kim". Luckily, I am still "Marc" ........ as is "Magnificent Marc" ........ or "Modest Marc".


----------



## MLeh

Morning Bim, Barc and Fon.

Here it is Friday already and the folder of 'payables' I opened on my desk on Monday is still there, but with all sorts of other stuff (mostly purchase orders from my clients) piled on top. This is why I work weekends: do all the paperwork I can't get done during the week when the phone won't stop ringing. My life would be so much easier if I didn't have clients. Wouldn't have to work at all, really.  (Minor details of eating and affording housing notwithstanding.)

Hope everyone is having a good day so far.


----------



## KC4

Thank you Mar-D, short for Marc of Distinction, Marc of Doxies, or Marc of Determination etc.....as the situation dictates. 

How is school going so far this semester? Kacey is just starting a new one today. 

Fon-Z (for crashing on the couch at 8:00 p.m. last night) - That clip on SAP is priceless. I've sent links to friends who have both cats and dogs and will also appreciate it.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Helaine! (Short for hell on wheels in the fast lane). 

Dang those pesky clients! It's almost as if they WANT something from you. Sheesh!


----------



## SINC

Morning again Bim, Barc, Fon and Helaine.

Went back for a few more Fon Zs, but am up and at 'em now.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thank you Mar-D, short for Marc of Distinction, Marc of Doxies, or Marc of Determination etc.....as the situation dictates.
> 
> How is school going so far this semester? Kacey is just starting a new one today.
> 
> Fon-Z (for crashing on the couch at 8:00 p.m. last night) - That clip on SAP is priceless. I've sent links to friends who have both cats and dogs and will also appreciate it.


Afternoon, Bim. Like the pseudonyms ............ at least for me. :love2:

Kacey is starting at a new school, or just starting her semester? Sounds like Parliament.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Went back for a few more Fon Zs, but am up and at 'em now.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> Morning Bim, Barc and Fon.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and the folder of 'payables' I opened on my desk on Monday is still there, but with all sorts of other stuff (mostly purchase orders from my clients) piled on top. This is why I work weekends: do all the paperwork I can't get done during the week when the phone won't stop ringing. My life would be so much easier if I didn't have clients. Wouldn't have to work at all, really.  (Minor details of eating and affording housing notwithstanding.)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far.


I find the same thing... I tend to work late, because it's only after everyone else has left and the phone has stopped ringing, do I get peace and quiet enough to actually accomplish anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I find the same thing... I tend to work late, because it's only after everyone else has left and the phone has stopped ringing, do I get peace and quiet enough to actually accomplish anything.


How are you feeling today, Sonal? Home in bed with some hot tea and warm doxies, I hope.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bim. Like the pseudonyms ............ at least for me. :love2:


Actually Bim missed the best one for you . . . Barc. 

Woof, woof!

Morning Sonal.


----------



## Sonal

Morning Don, Kim, Elaine, Marc & Caman.



Dr.G. said:


> How are you feeling today, Sonal? Home in bed with some hot tea and warm doxies, I hope.


Actually at work with hot tea--and no doxies.

I am feeling considerably better, though.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: After I retired, my wife insisted that I accompany her on her trips to Wal-Mart. Unfortunately, like most men, I found shopping boring and preferred to get in and get out. 

Equally unfortunate, my wife is like most women - she loves to browse. Yesterday my dear wife received the following letter from the local Wal-Mart in Bowmanville. 


Dear Mrs. Smith, 

Over the past six months, your husband has caused quite a commotion in our store. We cannot tolerate this behavior and have been forced to ban both of you from the store. Our complaints against your husband, Mr. Smith, are listed below and are documented by our video surveillance cameras. 

1. June 15: Took 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in other people's carts when they weren't looking. 

2. July 2: Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5-minute intervals. 

3. July 7: He made a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the women's restroom. 

4. July 19: Walked up to an employee and told her in an official voice, 'Code 3 in Housewares. Get on it right away'. This caused the employee to leave her assigned station and receive a reprimand from her Supervisor that in turn resulted with a union grievance, causing management to lose time and costing the company money. 

5. August 4: Went to the Service Desk and tried to put a bag of M&Ms on layaway. 

6. August 14: Moved a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area. 

7. August 15: Set up a tent in the camping department and told the children shoppers he'd invite them in if they would bring pillows and blankets from the bedding department to which twenty children obliged. 

8. August 23: When a clerk asked if they could help him he began crying and screamed, 'Why can't you people just leave me alone?' EMTs were called. 

9. September 4: Looked right into the security camera and used it as a mirror while he picked his nose. 

10. September 10: While handling guns in the hunting department, he asked the clerk where the antidepressants were. 

11. October 3: Darted around the store suspiciously while loudly humming the 'Mission Impossible' theme. 

12. October 6: In the auto department, he practiced his 'Madonna look' by using different sizes of funnels. 

13. October 18: Hid in a clothing rack and when people browsed through, yelled 'PICK ME! PICK ME!' 

14. October 21: When an announcement came over the loud speaker, he assumed a fetal position and screamed 'OH NO! IT'S THOSE VOICES AGAIN!' 

15. October 23: Went into a fitting room, shut the door, waited awhile, then yelled very loudly, 'Hey! There's no toilet paper in here.' One of the clerks passed out. 


*** I think I've got to get a job..............was wondering about being a "greeter".


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning Don, Kim, Elaine, Marc & Caman.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually at work with hot tea--and no doxies.
> 
> I am feeling considerably better, though.


Well, at least you are feeling better, which is the key item in this equation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: After I retired, my wife insisted that I accompany her on her trips to Wal-Mart. Unfortunately, like most men, I found shopping boring and preferred to get in and get out.
> 
> Equally unfortunate, my wife is like most women - she loves to browse. Yesterday my dear wife received the following letter from the local Wal-Mart in Bowmanville.
> 
> 
> Dear Mrs. Smith,
> 
> Over the past six months, your husband has caused quite a commotion in our store. We cannot tolerate this behavior and have been forced to ban both of you from the store. Our complaints against your husband, Mr. Smith, are listed below and are documented by our video surveillance cameras.
> 
> 1. June 15: Took 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in other people's carts when they weren't looking.
> 
> 2. July 2: Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5-minute intervals.
> 
> 3. July 7: He made a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the women's restroom.
> 
> 4. July 19: Walked up to an employee and told her in an official voice, 'Code 3 in Housewares. Get on it right away'. This caused the employee to leave her assigned station and receive a reprimand from her Supervisor that in turn resulted with a union grievance, causing management to lose time and costing the company money.
> 
> 5. August 4: Went to the Service Desk and tried to put a bag of M&Ms on layaway.
> 
> 6. August 14: Moved a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area.
> 
> 7. August 15: Set up a tent in the camping department and told the children shoppers he'd invite them in if they would bring pillows and blankets from the bedding department to which twenty children obliged.
> 
> 8. August 23: When a clerk asked if they could help him he began crying and screamed, 'Why can't you people just leave me alone?' EMTs were called.
> 
> 9. September 4: Looked right into the security camera and used it as a mirror while he picked his nose.
> 
> 10. September 10: While handling guns in the hunting department, he asked the clerk where the antidepressants were.
> 
> 11. October 3: Darted around the store suspiciously while loudly humming the 'Mission Impossible' theme.
> 
> 12. October 6: In the auto department, he practiced his 'Madonna look' by using different sizes of funnels.
> 
> 13. October 18: Hid in a clothing rack and when people browsed through, yelled 'PICK ME! PICK ME!'
> 
> 14. October 21: When an announcement came over the loud speaker, he assumed a fetal position and screamed 'OH NO! IT'S THOSE VOICES AGAIN!'
> 
> 15. October 23: Went into a fitting room, shut the door, waited awhile, then yelled very loudly, 'Hey! There's no toilet paper in here.' One of the clerks passed out.
> 
> 
> *** I think I've got to get a job..............was wondering about being a "greeter".



Rp, not sure you would look good in blue and yellow. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually Bim missed the best one for you . . . Barc.
> 
> Woof, woof!
> 
> Morning Sonal.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea time ............... anyone interested? This is all part of my policy not to have coffee past 5PM.


----------



## Sonal

It's just about dinner time here, Marc, but I could go for a pre-dinner tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's just about dinner time here, Marc, but I could go for a pre-dinner tea.


Coming right up. Any special blend?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this could be a fine SAP insert. 

Amazing footage of a gorilla that taught himself to stand and then walk upright when he needed to carry food in both hands.

YouTube - Gorilla learns to swagger like a man


----------



## Cameo

Good Evening all!


----------



## SINC

Hi Jeanne, nice to see you back so soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good Evening all!


Evening, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Keep the Faith. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

That Walmart joke makes me want to actually do all those things at my local Walmart. Sounds like a lot of fun - I mean, what can they do to me? Ban me? I don't shop there anyway!

Cheers


----------



## friend

tilt said:


> That Walmart joke makes me want to actually do all those things at my local Walmart. Sounds like a lot of fun - I mean, what can they do to me? Ban me? I don't shop there anyway!
> 
> Cheers


Agree. Me too. 
Lets do it together.
Marc, Don, Kim are ye coming? :clap:


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 
Hi Jeanne, good to see you. All well I hope. 

Up at 7 today, since I forgot to put the laundry in the dryer last night,
You can't get in after 11PM and I was occupied playing a game on the Mac
first time in years. See where that gets you, that's what I been telling the kids. :lmao:
Went to be when I game back up and I manage to sleep lightly for 2 hours.
After lunch we are going to go and try to find some good board games that
we can play together. And a toaster, to thaw frozen bread slices at breakfast.
Got an electric kettle yesterday for $29.99, marked down from $61.50. 
It takes a full two litres and boils it really fast too. I use for pasta, potatoes
and when cooking veggies too. Not boiling water on the stove saves a fair bit 
of money, since the kettle uses much less electricity.
A good tip a got a long time ago. I like tips that saves me money. :clap:
I'm a cheapskate, just so ye know.


----------



## friend

Here is a reciept on me being a cheapskate.
You can get the app cheeper if you haggle over the price, and I did. 
Notice how I manage to promote myself and my work at the same time.
True cheapskate manners. :lmao:
............................
Subject: Cheapskate warning.
.....................

Dear Jer.

I'm writing this with a gun pointed at my head, being it a Buzz Lightyear ray gun 
the intend behind it is real.
My children, all 7 of them, think that I'm spending far to much money on- and 
pulling in less then nothing from my writing. True, but I have great, realistic hopes 
for the future now when I don't have a wife to tell me what to do. 
A long time ago I did decide that the big, fat directors of Givemeyourcopyrightsforapenny Ltd will never see ink on paper from this lad. 
No Sir, I will not sell my soul for a few pieces of inspiration-damaging silver. 
So it will take some time to get into the serious money, not having any fund for promotion nor big co-oprative lobbyist running my errands all over the media world.

Thus, I daily strive and haul my sourly inflated writers ego all over the various fields 
of the arts; music, theatre, film and diverse writing project, of which all yet are to render any revenue. Bits and bobs have come my way, they have indeed, but 
expenses ate ém all up.
Then again, God forbid I make any money on my art. Not that it will cramp my style, but _An artist should starve for his ar_t. 
Damn you to Helsinki, you who ever you are, who came up with that finically 
castrating sentence, you nutcracker you. 

Any who, where were we.....
Oh that's right. My kids are telling me to gently let you know that you can easily help 
to save my artistic beacon by letting me get this excellent, mindbogglingly helpful 
and equally inspirational equipped eye candy of an app, Jer's Novel Writer, of with I 
am helplessly addicted, for somewhat less money than the already ridiculously low 
price of only $30.00. I will of course promote your app and tell the world about you generosity, as well as sending you a copy of my debut album "Smiling Politely"
as a token of my gratitude and as a receipt of the lyrics that can be written with a far less advanced app than Jer's Novel Writer. I didn't have the pleasure of finding Jer's Novel Writer in time for the work on this album, so I strived and strived with what I 
had at hand. Oh, the horror. My Oh My, the pain involved. Oh, woe was me. 
In the future none of my writing will ever come near any other app. 
No Sir, they will not. 
This I will also tell the punters.

So dear creator of word processor wonders, what do you say?
May I have a wee or, dare I be so bold, large discount or maybe you can lend me a registration key and I can reimburse you when the money start coming in?
Being a Bahái I will remember any debts for sure.

All the best.
Yours sincerely
Camán

P.S. My 7 children sez hi.
P.P.S. You can have a listen to "Smiling Politely" on iTunes if you search for Camán. People tell me they like it, which makes me happy. 
Maybe they will buy it when they learn I will be giving 10-20% of the profit to charity for children in need and children with disability.
(% depending were the album it is bought from)
P.P.P.S. Be aware that any association with me will most likely result in my ex mother in-law holding a serious grudge against you too. 
But fear not. My fans will love you. Both of them. 
Nah, just kidding.  I have more fans then that. Not as many as you have, I'm sure, 
but then again I'm only an artist and you being a creator of wonders.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> That Walmart joke makes me want to actually do all those things at my local Walmart. Sounds like a lot of fun - I mean, what can they do to me? Ban me? I don't shop there anyway!
> 
> Cheers


Good for you, Mohan. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Agree. Me too.
> Lets do it together.
> Marc, Don, Kim are ye coming? :clap:


Morning, Caman. Sounds like fun. I can do the talking clothes "Pick me". I am great at that sort of thing.

Sounds like your shopping spree went well. Seems as if you folks are begining to truly settle in to your new life back in Sweden. "Back to the Future" ................. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a dusting of snow, about an inch, so no shoveling until this afternoon. Thus, I have time to make a fine breakfast for each of you ............ whatever you want. Enjoy.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day Marc. 3:30am here.
> 
> I hope that you are absolutely fabulous.


Morning, Garret. Sounds like you are in a grand mood. Good to hear. Glad to see you back in The Shang.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc and Garret.

I'll have a cuppa, thanks Marc.
Garret: Nice to see you. Hope you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc and Garret.
> 
> I'll have a cuppa, thanks Marc.
> Garret: Nice to see you. Hope you well.


Coming right up, Caman. 

How are the older children adapting to being back in Sweden?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Caman.
> 
> How are the older children adapting to being back in Sweden?


So so. Still disappointed and feeling that yet another woman/ma has let them down.
Aiofe nagged yesterday about wanting a ma, will I have a look for one, until I look 
on the bahái dating site. Not a serious attempt from my side, but she was hopeful it
would give a good result. Poor thing her.


----------



## MLeh

Morning everyone. I've been in the office for two and a half hours now - gradually working my way through this pile of bills. Goes a lot quicker when the phone isn't ringing! Taking time for breakfast now (it's 6:30 here) and a quick visit to the Shang.




friend said:


> So so. Still disappointed and feeling that yet another woman/ma has let them down.



I know the Shang is supposed to be all supportive and everything, but, good Lord, Caman, are you ever going to stop deflecting responsibility onto others?

Anyway ... hope everyone is having a good day. Nose -> grindstone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc and Elaine. I worked until 1:00 this morning and got SAP finished, then slept until 7:00. Now I must comp tomorrow and then the rest of the day will be mine. While it is only -16° this morning, there is a brisk wind that makes it feel much colder. I have to nip out and take pictures of one of my neighbour's house to send him in Arizona. He asked if I could do it so he could see what it is like and if his caretaker has properly cleared the snow.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> I know the Shang is supposed to be all supportive and everything, but, good Lord, Caman, are you ever going to stop deflecting responsibility onto others?.


I answerd Marc question about how the kids were doing 
and quated whst they had said.
I am living in a personal hell at this time and you have no idea 
how bad it is and how terrible I feel because I have not burdened 
The Shang with it. Im suffering more then ever from my cronical
Illnesses and Im wishing, ney trusting that God will take me away soon.
Im only still here because my children doesn't have anyone else.
Thanks for the understanding.
I'm leaving the forum!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> So so. Still disappointed and feeling that yet another woman/ma has let them down.
> Aiofe nagged yesterday about wanting a ma, will I have a look for one, until I look
> on the bahái dating site. Not a serious attempt from my side, but she was hopeful it
> would give a good result. Poor thing her.


I hear you, Caman. That bahái dating site sounds like an interesting idea. Is there a large bahái community in Scandanavia?


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> I answerd Marc question about how the kids were doing
> and quated whst they had said.
> I am living in a personal hell at this time and you have no idea
> how bad it is and how terrible I feel because I have not burdened
> The Shang with it. Im suffering more then ever from my cronical
> Illnesses and Im wishing, ney trusting that God will take me away soon.
> Im only still here because my children doesn't have anyone else.
> Thanks for the understanding.
> I'm leaving the forum!


I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from shoveling out the driveway of my neighbor with Parkinson's. Was treated with a great cup of tea and some nice tea biscuits (of which I am not a fan, but these were nice). So, I thought I would make a fresh pot of tea for our Shang family. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this has to be a good SAP piece. 

Drowning Beautiful |


----------



## Dr.G.

A good friend just sent this to me. Memories .................. :love2:

The Music Time Machine


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, this has to be a good SAP piece.
> 
> Drowning Beautiful |


Thanks Marc, that one will do nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, that one will do nicely.


Thought you might like it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Listening to some sweet sounds of James Taylor with a glass of red win. A quiet and reflective moment. Paix, mes amis.

James Taylor JuKeBoX


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Thanks for the music. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hot Sunday Brunch shall be ready for you when you rise to face this new day, the last Sunday in January. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, some hot oatmeal will do just fine this cold winter's morn. Just awaiting SAP to upload before I begin anew.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Scottish or Irish oatmeal?


----------



## SINC

Scottish to be sure Marc, with a bit of dark brown sugar and 2% milk too please.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Current Scrabble stats have me at down one game, but it was a nailbiter. I blame my cold. Or I would, if he didn't have the same cold.

I had a whole bunch of holds come in from the library at once, so I foresee a lot of reading in my future...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Scottish to be sure Marc, with a bit of dark brown sugar and 2% milk too please.


A wise choice, Don, for a cold day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Current Scrabble stats have me at down one game, but it was a nailbiter. I blame my cold. Or I would, if he didn't have the same cold.
> 
> I had a whole bunch of holds come in from the library at once, so I foresee a lot of reading in my future...


Afternoon, Sonal. Sorry to hear about the cold lingering on and the effects it is having upon your Scrabble abilities.


----------



## KC4

(Nabs some oatmeal, grabs a coffee and skedaddles)


----------



## SINC

Cannibals love to meat people.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Cannibals love to meat people.


I thought it was that they loved to have people for dinner....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cannibals love to meat people.





Sonal said:


> I thought it was that they loved to have people for dinner....


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

A new comedy duo is born. :clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

So would you consider Cannibals to be Humanitarians? I guess you have to be wary if they say they have a bone to pick with you.....


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> So would you consider Cannibals to be Humanitarians? I guess you have to be wary if they say they have a bone to pick with you.....


I'd be worried if they said they wanted to pick my brain....


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Cannibals love to meat people.


Except for clowns, because they taste funny.


----------



## Rps

The trouble with being a Cannibal is that people only see you in the same vein. That has always been the bone of contention.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> A new comedy duo is born. :clap::clap:





Rps said:


> So would you consider Cannibals to be Humanitarians? I guess you have to be wary if they say they have a bone to pick with you.....


A comedy trio???????? :clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Except for clowns, because they taste funny.





Rps said:


> The trouble with being a Cannibal is that people only see you in the same vein. That has always been the bone of contention.


A comedy quartet in the making????????

We shall bill the four of you as "The Comedy Quartet of Quick Wits" as the headliners at next week's show at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. How you split your fee of $382,862.13 is up to the four of you.

I would say, "Break a leg", but I can't stop laughing. You folks slay me.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I would say, "Break a leg", but I can't stop laughing. You folks slay me." And if that is not a straight line for one of you to pick up upon, I don't know what is ...... We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just spoke with her brother in Edmonton, and her sister in Calgary. Both are saying it shall be quite cold in those parts of AB. Bundle up .................. or head for the sunny south, y'all.


----------



## SINC

Do you know why people who throw away their feather pillows get depressed?

Because their down is in the dumps.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> A comedy quartet in the making????????
> 
> We shall bill the four of you as "The Comedy Quartet of Quick Wits" as the headliners at next week's show at the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club. How you split your fee of $382,862.13 is up to the four of you.
> 
> I would say, "Break a leg", but I can't stop laughing. You folks slay me.


Does that mean you are footing the bill?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Does that mean you are footing the bill?


Of course. Sold the rights to HBO for $400,000, so that is your share. And, according to my accountants at the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe, it is tax free, since I have your money coming out of a fund for the doxies. So, you four will get to keep everything you earn and not have to worry about taxes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Do you know why people who throw away their feather pillows get depressed?
> 
> Because their down is in the dumps.


That chuckle will earn you a freshly brewed cup of Sonal Special. 

How is your cold this evening?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, might this be SAP quality? Actually, St.John's puts down a brine when there is to be some wet snow and then really cold temps.

Winter Dill-emma: Bergen County, N.J. Turns to Pickle Juice To Melt Snow - TIME NewsFeed


----------



## SINC

Thank you sir, that is indeed SAP stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thank you sir, that is indeed SAP stuff.


Every once and awhile I see an item and think, "That would be good in SAP." Glad you could use it.

If Gracie wins something at Westminster next month, I shall let you know first so that you can scoop the other major news sites.

HBO wants to know if the four of you would be willing to ride onto the stage atop horses?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Let us know how you are making out these days. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Every time I see your series of shut down posts Marc, I think the same thing. It is after all only 6:23 p.m our time and an hour earlier on the left coast, yet your posts seem to have the effect of shutting down the Shang as no one posts anything after them. It is barely suppertime for us. I think the posts do more damage here than the good you may think they might do by the constant repetition. I dunno for sure, but I am so very tired of the same old, same old, same old each night. No offence intended but really, do you think Jeanne cannot survive a night without this repetition? Surely not me, nor I bet Jeanne either.

Anyway, that's honestly what I think and I have to wonder if anyone else thinks the same? Am I alone in this Shangers? If so, I will just withdraw as I can no longer abide this.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Anyway, that's honestly what I think and I have to wonder if anyone else thinks the same? Am I alone in this Shangers? If so, I will just withdraw as I can no longer abide this.


It might just be you.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> It might just be you.


Fine, then I'm done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Seems like a cold day coast to coast to coast, so a hot breakfast might be in order. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Every time I see your series of shut down posts Marc, I think the same thing. It is after all only 6:23 p.m our time and an hour earlier on the left coast, yet your posts seem to have the effect of shutting down the Shang as no one posts anything after them. It is barely suppertime for us. I think the posts do more damage here than the good you may think they might do by the constant repetition. I dunno for sure, but I am so very tired of the same old, same old, same old each night. No offence intended but really, do you think Jeanne cannot survive a night without this repetition? Surely not me, nor I bet Jeanne either.
> 
> Anyway, that's honestly what I think and I have to wonder if anyone else thinks the same? Am I alone in this Shangers? If so, I will just withdraw as I can no longer abide this.


Sorry you feel this way, Don. It is not my intent to "shut down" postings. Still, I say good night to everyone, which is my right. I also say a special good night to Jeanne, and lately to Leslie. I have spoken with both of them via email and directly asked if it upset them in any way being singled out for a special good night. Both have said that they felt comforted by this idea that someone was thinking of them, especially under the respective circumstances they are both experiencing.

So, I am hoping that Sonal is correct and feels like I do that I am just saying good night from where I am located. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

If you liked the old TV show, Candid Camera, and want a morning chuckle, check out the woman in the mirror at SAP. I am still laughing. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Had an interesting moment at the dentist's office this morning. I was sitting waiting for my appointment when the receptionist asked me if I minded letting an emergency patient come before me. "No problem", I replied. The emergency was for a Royal Newfoundland Constabulary (RNC) officer, our police force, who had just lost a filling. When he came out and I was about to go in, he said, "Thank you for letting me jump the line ahead of you." "No problem", I again replied, and then I added, "thank you as well." 

He asked why I was thanking him, and I said it was a general thank you for all of the RNC force, just for being there when we need them. We shook hands, smiled, and parted ways.

So, sometime today, tell someone out there that you are thankful for the jobs they do for all of us.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc.

Had some sad news from one of my superintendents. She had to put her dog down this past weekend. (Cancer--he was 11 years old.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning Marc.
> 
> Had some sad news from one of my superintendents. She had to put her dog down this past weekend. (Cancer--he was 11 years old.)


Morning, Sonal. How is your cold today? Scrabble record improving any? 

Sorry to hear that news. It is always hard to hear of a dog being put down, since it is never easy, regardless of the age. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, you might want to print this off and give it to your superintendent. It might help. Merci.



Rainbow Bridge 

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Rps

Morning all: 

Sonal, sorry to hear your news. Dog's [ as with most pets I think ] become members of the family.

Marc, I agree, it never hurts to say "thank you". I remember a time I got a speeding ticket. I was angry as I didn't think I deserved the ticket....everyone else, it appeared, was going the same speed as I but I got tagged. After getting the ticket I said "thanks, you were only trying to protect me from myself" And I said it sincerely.... the office was truly moved by this. Magically when I paid the fine it was lower and no points were deducted...... you think that was a "play it forward" moment... I thought so.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks Marc & RP. She did know this was coming, but still, it's a hard moment to face. (I also sent her The Rainbow Bridge.)



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How is your cold today? Scrabble record improving any?


Scrabble stats are the same--still down the one game, but it was a close, close game. But then he created both the words 'ex' and 'xi', and the x was on a triple letter score.... and there was not enough game left to recover.

My cold, however, is much improved. Still coughing some, but it's not too bad. I have a very important hearing at the Landlord and Tenant Board tomorrow, so I'm glad I'm in reasonable shape for it.


----------



## Rps

Just wonderin' if you are good at Scrabble, does that translate to being good at Crosswords?


----------



## Rps

And this is why there is a 7 second delay. The following, most certainly would be considered in bad taste or even crude to some, so this is a caution. TNT , had Tracy Morgan a comic, on the court during a basketball game and televised his reply live............... I'm sure the host [ who skillfully exited the comic ] earned his money that day...

YouTube - Unscripted: Tracy Morgan Calls Sarah Palin 'Good Masturbation Material' Heat vs Knicks TNT Pre-Game


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Just wonderin' if you are good at Scrabble, does that translate to being good at Crosswords?


Gordan and I do the Star crossword together. This always freaks me out a little bit, since this is how I learned that he has the ability to (for example) name cities in Yemen off the top of his head.... I keep looking at him and wondering, how the heck does he know that?

We haven't tried the Globe crossword.... or the New York Times yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all:
> 
> Sonal, sorry to hear your news. Dog's [ as with most pets I think ] become members of the family.
> 
> Marc, I agree, it never hurts to say "thank you". I remember a time I got a speeding ticket. I was angry as I didn't think I deserved the ticket....everyone else, it appeared, was going the same speed as I but I got tagged. After getting the ticket I said "thanks, you were only trying to protect me from myself" And I said it sincerely.... the office was truly moved by this. Magically when I paid the fine it was lower and no points were deducted...... you think that was a "play it forward" moment... I thought so.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, kindness does pay off, and it costs nothing. I like the concept of "paying it forward". One never knows where it shall lead.

How is your lit review progressing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Gordan and I do the Star crossword together. This always freaks me out a little bit, since this is how I learned that he has the ability to (for example) name cities in Yemen off the top of his head.... I keep looking at him and wondering, how the heck does he know that?
> 
> We haven't tried the Globe crossword.... or the New York Times yet.


Deborah will not watch Jeopardy with me since she thinks I have somehow seen the show before since I know many of the answers (put in the form of a question). She and I do the Globe and Mail's weekend crossword some days when we are snowed in, and we both contribute equally.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Every time I see your series of shut down posts Marc, I think the same thing. It is after all only 6:23 p.m our time and an hour earlier on the left coast, yet your posts seem to have the effect of shutting down the Shang as no one posts anything after them. It is barely suppertime for us. I think the posts do more damage here than the good you may think they might do by the constant repetition. I dunno for sure, but I am so very tired of the same old, same old, same old each night. No offence intended but really, do you think Jeanne cannot survive a night without this repetition? Surely not me, nor I bet Jeanne either.
> 
> Anyway, that's honestly what I think and I have to wonder if anyone else thinks the same? Am I alone in this Shangers? If so, I will just withdraw as I can no longer abide this.


It doesn't really bother me Don. It's all just a part of the rhythm of the Shang. I don't feel it's an early shut-down either because I consider the Shang always open...like an all-night diner. Here at any time, for anyone who wants to stop in. We all come and go as we please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thanks Marc & RP. She did know this was coming, but still, it's a hard moment to face. (I also sent her The Rainbow Bridge.)
> 
> 
> 
> Scrabble stats are the same--still down the one game, but it was a close, close game. But then he created both the words 'ex' and 'xi', and the x was on a triple letter score.... and there was not enough game left to recover.
> 
> My cold, however, is much improved. Still coughing some, but it's not too bad. I have a very important hearing at the Landlord and Tenant Board tomorrow, so I'm glad I'm in reasonable shape for it.


Go for the word "doxies" on the next time this happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> It doesn't really bother me Don. It's all just a part of the rhythm of the Shang. I don't feel it's an early shut-down either because I consider the Shang always open...like an all-night diner. Here at any time, for anyone who wants to stop in. We all come and go as we please.



Afternoon, Kim. How is Life treating you today? 

Glad you feel this way, since this is my intention. With Caman back in Sweden, and I hope he returns to The Shang, we are all 8 time zones apart. I guess Rp is in the middle.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I like your analogy of The Shang like an "all night diner", and especially the phrase "rhythm of the Shang". Very poetic.


----------



## KC4

Wow, it's another killer cold day here today. It was -30 when I woke this morning but it has "warmed" up to -27. The walks have been shoveled again (for the 7th time in 3 days) 

Oh well, at least it is sunny out. I'll be happy about that. Frozen, but happy. 

Scrabble! I love Scrabble, but not many will play with me anymore because I usually win. 
XI and EX - among the best to get on a Triple letter corner...that and QI... Woot! 

I must say, C and V are very uncooperative letters. Tsk!

I'm pretty sure I would be hopeless at naming _any_ city in Yemen, but sometimes I surprise myself with the mostly useless trivia that I have stored in my brain. I typically win at Trivial Pursuit as well. I don't know why I know this stuff, I just do. My brain is like a very stuffed, (and severely disorganized) file cabinet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, being learning disabled in spelling never helped me at Scrabble. Still, I was given a bit of slack when I would ask "Is pickle spelled el or le?"

"I typically win at Trivial Pursuit as well. I don't know why I know this stuff, I just do. My brain is like a very stuffed, (and severely disorganized) file cabinet." That is what I try to tell people when TP first came out, and was accused of studying the question cards.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wow, it's another killer cold day here today. It was -30 when I woke this morning but it has "warmed" up to -27. The walks have been shoveled again (for the 7th time in 3 days) 

Oh well, at least it is sunny out. I'll be happy about that. Frozen, but happy."

Deborah's dad, who lives in Calgary, said that they got over 20cm in their area. I don't mind the 20cm, but the -30C is something I don't wish upon anyone. Still, Calgary is a fine city to live in so I guess one does not mind the cold. Deborah said I would like Edmonton even more, because of the university ....... but that it is even colder than Calgary. Such is Life.

At least you are happy. How does Kacey mind the cold?


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Scrabble! I love Scrabble, but not many will play with me anymore because I usually win.
> XI and EX - among the best to get on a Triple letter corner...that and QI... Woot!
> 
> I must say, C and V are very uncooperative letters. Tsk!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I would be hopeless at naming _any_ city in Yemen, but sometimes I surprise myself with the mostly useless trivia that I have stored in my brain. I typically win at Trivial Pursuit as well. I don't know why I know this stuff, I just do. My brain is like a very stuffed, (and severely disorganized) file cabinet.


I have to admit, I'm not exactly a Scrabble maven yet, but I haven't played much. I did finally pick up a board, though, and so the Scrabble rivalry has begun. 

I'm a little frightened of challenging Gordan to Trivial Pursuit, since while I have a fair bit of useless trivia in my brain, I'm pretty sure he'd destroy me on Science and (evidently) Geography. 

I console myself with the fact that he has about zero knowledge of pop music.... and while I'm no expert, asking him who sings whichever song comes up on the radio can be pretty funny. (For the same song, he can make guesses as diverse as The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, David Bowie and Bryan Adams.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I have to admit, I'm not exactly a Scrabble maven yet, but I haven't played much. I did finally pick up a board, though, and so the Scrabble rivalry has begun.
> 
> I'm a little frightened of challenging Gordan to Trivial Pursuit, since while I have a fair bit of useless trivia in my brain, I'm pretty sure he'd destroy me on Science and (evidently) Geography.
> 
> I console myself with the fact that he has about zero knowledge of pop music.... and while I'm no expert, asking him who sings whichever song comes up on the radio can be pretty funny. (For the same song, he can make guesses as diverse as The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, David Bowie and Bryan Adams.)


Sonal, you are a fine businesswoman and a talented writer. When you someday win the Governor General's Literary Award we can all say "We knew her when." Excelsior, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, being learning disabled in spelling never helped me at Scrabble. Still, I was given a bit of slack when I would ask "Is pickle spelled el or le?"
> 
> "I typically win at Trivial Pursuit as well. I don't know why I know this stuff, I just do. My brain is like a very stuffed, (and severely disorganized) file cabinet." That is what I try to tell people when TP first came out, and was accused of studying the question cards.


Heh. Exactly what people would accuse me of doing as well. Believe me, I don't need to purposely stuff that file cabinet with more mostly useless trivia...Lemme see " Ham Sandwich" ...do I file that under S for sandwich, or H for Ham...or maybe R for recipe, or F for Food or P for Pig....???? Yes, yes, that's it. What's it? I dunno. What were we talking about? I wish I could put hot links in my brain to trace where I got these bits and pieces of information from ...but I haven't figured out how to do that yet. 



Dr.G. said:


> "Wow, it's another killer cold day here today. It was -30 when I woke this morning but it has "warmed" up to -27. The walks have been shoveled again (for the 7th time in 3 days)
> 
> Oh well, at least it is sunny out. I'll be happy about that. Frozen, but happy."
> 
> Deborah's dad, who lives in Calgary, said that they got over 20cm in their area. I don't mind the 20cm, but the -30C is something I don't wish upon anyone. Still, Calgary is a fine city to live in so I guess one does not mind the cold. Deborah said I would like Edmonton even more, because of the university ....... but that it is even colder than Calgary. Such is Life.
> 
> At least you are happy. How does Kacey mind the cold?


Many people say that Edmonton is a "prettier" city than Calgary. Edmonton certainly has more trees and seems less plagued by chronic unsightly construction everywhere. Once Edmonton gets cold for the winter season, it usually stays fairly cold. Don would be able to attest to this. It's been 45 years since I lived in Edmonton. 

Calgary, as Deborah knows, enjoys the occasional chinook, which grants us brief respites from Winter's killer grip. However, even chinooks are a mixed blessing as they wreak havoc on the spring thaw cycle, confusing trees and perennials into beginning their budding, only to slam them the next day back into the deep freeze. Hah! Fooled you! 

Kacey naturally wishes she was back in Texas in weather like this. The favorite school uniform is a kilt (for the girls, of course) and although slacks are allowed, no girl would be caught dead wearing them. So they all suffer with bare legs (seriously) or thin hosiery in this killer cold weather. Fashion sense trumps common sense. (sigh)


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Kacey naturally wishes she was back in Texas in weather like this. The favorite school uniform is a kilt (for the girls, of course) and although slacks are allowed, no girl would be caught dead wearing them. So they all suffer with bare legs (seriously) or thin hosiery in this killer cold weather. Fashion sense trumps common sense. (sigh)


I used to wear a kilt to school--pants were not an option until the year _after_ I graduated. tptptptp

The choice was always between bare legs and thin tights. The advantage with bare legs is that they would go numb and so you wouldn't feel cold at all, whereas tights keep your legs just warm enough to feel very, very cold.

Clearly, I wasn't any smarter as a teenage girl....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Heh. Exactly what people would accuse me of doing as well. Believe me, I don't need to purposely stuff that file cabinet with more mostly useless trivia...Lemme see " Ham Sandwich" ...do I file that under S for sandwich, or H for Ham...or maybe R for recipe, or F for Food or P for Pig....???? Yes, yes, that's it. What's it? I dunno. What were we talking about? I wish I could put hot links in my brain to trace where I got these bits and pieces of information from ...but I haven't figured out how to do that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Many people say that Edmonton is a "prettier" city than Calgary. Edmonton certainly has more trees and seems less plagued by chronic unsightly construction everywhere. Once Edmonton gets cold for the winter season, it usually stays fairly cold. Don would be able to attest to this. It's been 45 years since I lived in Edmonton.
> 
> Calgary, as Deborah knows, enjoys the occasional chinook, which grants us brief respites from Winter's killer grip. However, even chinooks are a mixed blessing as they wreak havoc on the spring thaw cycle, confusing trees and perennials into beginning their budding, only to slam them the next day back into the deep freeze. Hah! Fooled you!
> 
> Kacey naturally wishes she was back in Texas in weather like this. The favorite school uniform is a kilt (for the girls, of course) and although slacks are allowed, no girl would be caught dead wearing them. So they all suffer with bare legs (seriously) or thin hosiery in this killer cold weather. Fashion sense trumps common sense. (sigh)


Deborah never minded the bitterly cold temps, and loved the sunshine. It is currently 0C right now here in St.John's, with a windchill of -2C and she will say it feels colder here than where you are in Calgary. Go figure.

Deborah said that the snow in April or May which would come and then go in Calgary used to play havoc on her garden.


----------



## eMacMan

Cold and snow now reaching all the way to Southern Colorado. Still nothing like the 3+ feet the better half has had to deal with back in SW AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Cold and snow now reaching all the way to Southern Colorado. Still nothing like the 3+ feet the better half has had to deal with back in SW AB.


Afternoon, Bob. Welcome back. So, where are you right now?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just after 4PM, so I am starting to prepare some freshly brewed tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Sounds good to me, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good to me, Marc.


Great. I shall have it ready in a minute. :clap::clap: 

I do enjoy doing afternoon tea with you, Sonal. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Great. I shall have it ready in a minute. :clap::clap:
> 
> I do enjoy doing afternoon tea with you, Sonal. Merci, mon amie.


As do I. It's a shame that work continues to interrupt tea time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> As do I. It's a shame that work continues to interrupt tea time.


Yes, as Karl Marx once wrote, "Work is the curse of the drinking class". Or was that religion? Or maybe it was Groucho Marx who said this??? 

Whatever, it is good that you also like tea. I am trying to cut back on my consumption of coffee. 

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Has anyone has received a PM from Caman by any chance? I sent him two and he has never responded to either of them, which is not like him. I know that he was in a rough spot the last time he logged on here in The Shang.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, no I haven't heard from him either, but I'm sure he'll keep in touch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, no I haven't heard from him either, but I'm sure he'll keep in touch.


I hope so, Rp. I know that he was going through a difficult time back in Sweden, but I am hoping that he decides to return to his friends here in The Shang. We shall see.

How is Life treating you today, mon ami? Do you ever hear about Cruzer at all these days? And the grandchildren?????????? When do we get some updates/news/pictures???


----------



## Rps

Life is going well Marc. I am slowly finishing my annotations. Historically I seem to get into a funk in January for some reason. It's been that way for 30 years...don't seem to want to do anything in that month. But I'm slowly coming out of it. I often wondered if it was a S.A.D thing. As for Cruzer he has been retired. Someone has certainly gotten a great pet.

Kiddies are doing fine. I can't seem to upload the things as I set the resolution too high for ehMac, but I'm going to see them soon, so I'll lower the res on the camera to share. You could always hit my facebook page.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Life is going well Marc. I am slowly finishing my annotations. Historically I seem to get into a funk in January for some reason. It's been that way for 30 years...don't seem to want to do anything in that month. But I'm slowly coming out of it. I often wondered if it was a S.A.D thing. As for Cruzer he has been retired. Someone has certainly gotten a great pet.
> 
> Kiddies are doing fine. I can't seem to upload the things as I set the resolution too high for ehMac, but I'm going to see them soon, so I'll lower the res on the camera to share. You could always hit my facebook page.


Deborah has SAD and I got her a therapeutic light which gives off natural sunlight light waves rather than cool or warm white waves. It helps at times. She did not suffer from this until she moved here from Calgary.

I am not a fan of Facebook, so I shall have to wait and see them, unless you want to send them via email to my MUN email address.

Yes, Cruzer was a fine dog. Hopefully, Tova's next dog will be a good one as well. Give her my best as well.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Life is going well Marc. I am slowly finishing my annotations. Historically I seem to get into a funk in January for some reason. It's been that way for 30 years...don't seem to want to do anything in that month. But I'm slowly coming out of it. I often wondered if it was a S.A.D thing. As for Cruzer he has been retired. Someone has certainly gotten a great pet.


Gordan says he's the same way every January. For me, it's every November. Funny how these things go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Gordan says he's the same way every January. For me, it's every November. Funny how these things go.


Interesting. For me, I find April difficult, in that I was used to beautiful April days of 70F or better when I was in Georgia prior to coming to St.John's. That was a beautiful month, but here it is still considered winter, with snow a common sight up until May 24th. I do miss real springtime weather. 

Still, no one forced me to stay here and I can put up with it until I retire. There are other good things about St.John's that makes life interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just before Christmas, I sent emails to the last email address I had to two people with whom I taught at a high school outside of Rochester, NY .......... way back in 1970. It was my first teaching assignment, but they were experienced teachers. Within the past hour I received replies from both of them. One is 80 and retired, but still editing a friend's book about his family, and the other is 73 and still teaching in Virginia.

Hard to believe that I stated teaching there way back in the Fall of 1970. Seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from pushing away about 5 inches of snow out of the driveway. At -5C, it is light, which is rare here in St.John's. Doxies love romping around in this sort of snow. 

Still, it is time to pull the pin here, so I shall wish one and all a peaceful good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, go with "doxies" on a triple letter with the "x". Bon chance, mon amie. Tell Gordon he is a lucky man. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you are doing well these days. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A cold -10C this morning, so once again, a hot breakfast is in the cards for most of us, along with some hot coffee and/or tea througtout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from shoveling out our driveway and three other driveways. We got about 8 inches of soft and cold snow, which was like shoveling flour. It was actually easy doing this work. Still, now I need some coffee .............. and to get back to grading. Later, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Well the calm before the storm has arrived. We are supposed to get around 10 to 15 inches today....here that is a lot of snow. Not bad temp wise, -10, but the wind is to pick up and a blowing 15 inches of snow is not fun......you'd think I was in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well the calm before the storm has arrived. We are supposed to get around 10 to 15 inches today....here that is a lot of snow. Not bad temp wise, -10, but the wind is to pick up and a blowing 15 inches of snow is not fun......you'd think I was in St. John's.


Morning, Rp. I hope that the wind does not cause too many problems for you folks. Do you need to do any driving? Do stay safe and warm. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, no we are grounded here for the next few days. One of the things I like about the condo is we can walk to what ever we need: grocery stores, clinics, pharmacy, restaurants, library, video stores..... I seldom drive anywhere when we are here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, no we are grounded here for the next few days. One of the things I like about the condo is we can walk to what ever we need: grocery stores, clinics, pharmacy, restaurants, library, video stores..... I seldom drive anywhere when we are here.


Good to hear, Rp. Of course, if you get snowed in, that leaves you more time for your lit review.


----------



## Sonal

Morning Marc & RP.

We're under winter storm warning here too, but I have a busy day today so hopefully I can get done before the storm hits.

My biggest concern is that I have an important tenant hearing in the afternoon.... I hope the adjudicator doesn't adjourn on account of the weather.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

I'll just have a bit of coffee this morning thanks Marc. A gallon should do. I have not heard from Caman either. Hope he is doing OK and soon returns to the ehMac community. 

Another cold day here in Calgary, but thankfully no new fallen or falling snow. I won't have that as part of my daily workout today it seems. 

Stay safe Rp - sounds like a hellava storm coming your way. 

Guess what everybody? Our first grandchild is expected to arrive this summer! That's our big news of the year! We can hardly wait. Woot! Woot! Woot! Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning Marc & RP.
> 
> We're under winter storm warning here too, but I have a busy day today so hopefully I can get done before the storm hits.
> 
> My biggest concern is that I have an important tenant hearing in the afternoon.... I hope the adjudicator doesn't adjourn on account of the weather.


Morning, Sonal. Good luck with your important meeting. Maybe we could get a full turnout by catering the event, with all sorts of treats from The Cafe Chez Marc. Interested? 

Seriously, hopefully the meeting goes ahead and all goes well.


----------



## Rps

Congrats Kim......that is wonderful news.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> I'll just have a bit of coffee this morning thanks Marc. A gallon should do. I have not heard from Caman either. Hope he is doing OK and soon returns to the ehMac community.
> 
> Another cold day here in Calgary, but thankfully no new fallen or falling snow. I won't have that as part of my daily workout today it seems.
> 
> Stay safe Rp - sounds like a hellava storm coming your way.
> 
> Guess what everybody? Our first grandchild is expected to arrive this summer! That's our big news of the year! We can hardly wait. Woot! Woot! Woot! Woot!


Mazel tov on your news, Kim. Let's all hope for a healthy child.

Coffee coming up, good and hot. Still -6C here with a -16C windchill, which is nothing compared to your frigid temps, but cold for us here in St.John's.

Sounds like no one has heard from Caman yet. Well, we can hope that he sees that we are thinking of him, and returns soon. We shall see.

What does Kacey feel about being an aunt?


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Guess what everybody? Our first grandchild is expected to arrive this summer! That's our big news of the year! We can hardly wait. Woot! Woot! Woot! Woot!


Wow, congratulations Kim! That's so exciting!


----------



## KC4

Thanks Rp, Marc and Sonal,

Yes, we are all hoping for a healthy child...no matter what the gender is.

Kacey has mixed feelings about the impending arrival. While she is enthusiastic about being an aunt, she is concerned that her brother and sister-in-law will have less time for her. I'm sure there will be some give and take, but in the end, it will all be good. 

Sonal - Good luck with the hearing today.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Rp, Marc and Sonal,
> 
> Yes, we are all hoping for a healthy child...no matter what the gender is.
> 
> Kacey has mixed feelings about the impending arrival. While she is enthusiastic about being an aunt, she is concerned that her brother and sister-in-law will have less time for her. I'm sure there will be some give and take, but in the end, it will all be good.
> 
> Sonal - Good luck with the hearing today.


Sounds like she will come through in one piece, Kim. Give her my best.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Guess what everybody? Our first grandchild is expected to arrive this summer! That's our big news of the year! We can hardly wait. Woot! Woot! Woot! Woot!


:clap::clap: Wow what great news Kim... are they going to find out the gender f the baby? I hope not, it is so much fun waiting to see what is in the 'prize package' makes all the waiting worthwhile... but that is just my opinion...  Can't wait until we see if you are a grandma or grandpa.... :lmao: won't that be great fun!! Very exciting... and Kacey will be a doting aunt, of this I am sure.... if you have a sewing machine, she could start making a little crib blanket, they are very easy... 

I have been doing a bit of catch up, I am so sorry to see Caman says he has left the Shang, I hope he doesn't give up on us.... he is having a hard time of it right now, I can't imagine how difficult it has been for him.... I have to admire him, men are not 'wired' the same way as women, and so the chore is much more difficult..
I hope he doesn't stay away .... 

I am glad to see the sun today, but it is cold... supposed to warm up tomorrow... maybe.. 
My son is still at home, he isn't feeling too bad he says, and he is on Chemo... 
Thank you so much for your PM's of support and concern... bless you all... 

I will try and stay more 'caught up' but I have been doing work for some clients, and it is time consuming, I do think of you all every day and thank the powers that be you are a safe place to go.... 

Blessings to all..


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: Wow what great news Kim... are they going to find out the gender f the baby? I hope not, it is so much fun waiting to see what is in the 'prize package' makes all the waiting worthwhile... but that is just my opinion...  Can't wait until we see if you are a grandma or grandpa.... :lmao: won't that be great fun!! Very exciting... and Kacey will be a doting aunt, of this I am sure.... if you have a sewing machine, she could start making a little crib blanket, they are very easy...
> 
> I have been doing a bit of catch up, I am so sorry to see Caman says he has left the Shang, I hope he doesn't give up on us.... he is having a hard time of it right now, I can't imagine how difficult it has been for him.... I have to admire him, men are not 'wired' the same way as women, and so the chore is much more difficult..
> I hope he doesn't stay away ....
> 
> I am glad to see the sun today, but it is cold... supposed to warm up tomorrow... maybe..
> My son is still at home, he isn't feeling too bad he says, and he is on Chemo...
> Thank you so much for your PM's of support and concern... bless you all...
> 
> I will try and stay more 'caught up' but I have been doing work for some clients, and it is time consuming, I do think of you all every day and thank the powers that be you are a safe place to go....
> 
> Blessings to all..


Afternoon, Leslie. So good to see you once again with your extended Shang family. We think of you each day as well. Our prayers and hopes are with you and your son and his family. I can only imagine the power of your strength right now.

Blessings upon you as well, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just after 4PM here in St.John's. Time to start thinking about afternoon tea. Anyone interested? Keep in mind that the tea will be served to you now, or when it is 4PM wherever you are located. We aim to please at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, this is for you. Most likely, you have already read it.

On Joy and Sorrow
Kahlil Gibran


Your joy is your sorrow unmasked.

And the selfsame well from which your laughter rises was oftentimes filled with your tears.

And how else can it be?

The deeper that sorrow carves into your being, the more joy you can contain.

Is not the cup that holds your wine the very cup that was burned in the potter's oven?

And is not the lute that soothes your spirit, the very wood that was hollowed with knives?

When you are joyous, look deep into your heart and you shall find it is only that which has given you sorrow that is giving you joy.

When you are sorrowful look again in your heart, and you shall see that in truth you are weeping for that which has been your delight.

Some of you say, "Joy is greater thar sorrow," and others say, "Nay, sorrow is the greater."

But I say unto you, they are inseparable.

Together they come, and when one sits, alone with you at your board, remember that the other is asleep upon your bed.

Verily you are suspended like scales between your sorrow and your joy.

Only when you are empty are you at standstill and balanced.

When the treasure-keeper lifts you to weigh his gold and his silver, needs must your joy or your sorrow rise or fall.


----------



## Rps

Lovely piece Marc..... and, yes, I'll have tea........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Lovely piece Marc..... and, yes, I'll have tea........


Yes, I have always loved reading Gibran over the years.

Tea sounds good. Glad to join you in a cup. Any particular kind/blend/flavor?


----------



## Sonal

Leslie, it's good to see you. Hope you and your son are still coping well. 

Marc, if the water is still hot, I'll take that cup of tea. The hearing was settled through mediations and I'm happy with the result, so my world is suddenly looking much brighter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Leslie, it's good to see you. Hope you and your son are still coping well.
> 
> Marc, if the water is still hot, I'll take that cup of tea. The hearing was settled through mediations and I'm happy with the result, so my world is suddenly looking much brighter.


Kudos, Sonal. We should celebrate with a cup of Sonal Special. I shall send a special bottle of Merlot for you to celebrate with Gordon later today. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

I was just thinking ............. since tomorrow is Groundhog Day .............. and Wednesday .............. and OtHD .................. why not do something with some fresh Groundhog???????????????? Of course, I was thinking more of pancakes, waffles, eggs, oatmeal, fresh OJ, bagels and homemade jam .................. but if anyone wants some groundhog, just let me know.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I was just thinking ............. since tomorrow is Groundhog Day .............. and Wednesday .............. and OtHD .................. why not do something with some fresh Groundhog???????????????? Of course, I was thinking more of pancakes, waffles, eggs, oatmeal, fresh OJ, bagels and homemade jam .................. but if anyone wants some groundhog, just let me know.


No groundhog for me thans, but some waffels might hit the spot, with corn syrup please... some crispy bacon would be a good topper for me and some tes or coffee, whatever is on the hob...  Thanks...
As for the poem Marc, Gibran has always be a special favourite of mine, I think in many ways we speak the same language... and it is a most beautiful piece, thank you for the reminder... sometimes we cannot see the roses for the thorns, but they are there, and will push forward, parting the thorns until they fill our sight with the joy of their blooming... in spite of it all... 

Thanks to all for your thoughts and prayers...


----------



## SINC

Leslie, you know you are in our thoughts and that is a good thing. I could tell you this 700 times in succession, night after night, but it would mean far less and cheapen the message if I did such a thing. Good wishes to you and your son.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> No groundhog for me thans, but some waffels might hit the spot, with corn syrup please... some crispy bacon would be a good topper for me and some tes or coffee, whatever is on the hob...  Thanks...
> As for the poem Marc, Gibran has always be a special favourite of mine, I think in many ways we speak the same language... and it is a most beautiful piece, thank you for the reminder... sometimes we cannot see the roses for the thorns, but they are there, and will push forward, parting the thorns until they fill our sight with the joy of their blooming... in spite of it all...
> 
> Thanks to all for your thoughts and prayers...


Waffles it is then. See you tomorrow morning.

Yes, Gibran has a way with words. I think that he is able to see what we all see, but what we don't realize we are actually seeing, if that makes any sense. In this way, as difficult as the situation might be with your son, you have shared a love that is unknown except between the two of you. That love will live on with you, and becomes part of the eternal world we all inhabit for whatever time we have here on Earth. 

I felt this with my daughter Shaina, and I have a feeling you share this with your son as well. Paix, mon amie. Sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. So, sleep well one and all, stay warm, and I shall see you when I see you. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. You too are in my thoughts. Stay strong. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Good night all...

Leslie, may you may a peaceful night. I don't know whether the new grandchild will be a boy or girl yet..I am excited no matter what. 

Marc - I'll take the Gilbran and leave the groundhog, thanks...unless it's ground hog and turned into sausages. MMM sausages and waffles...

Sonal - Nice to see that the hearing was settled via meditations and that you are satisfied with the result. Must have been a good mediator. 

Don - Hope you are feeling much better by morning!


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Sonal - Nice to see that the hearing was settled via meditations and that you are satisfied with the result. Must have been a good mediator.


Kim, oddly enough, the mediator had to spend most of his time trying to get the tenants to agree with each other. My lawyer and I were out in the hallway chitchatting.

Still, the tenants seemed pretty satisfied as well. We shook hands and everything. It's nice to have things on reasonable terms.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, you know you are in our thoughts and that is a good thing. I could tell you this 700 times in succession, night after night, but it would mean far less and cheapen the message if I did such a thing. Good wishes to you and your son.


Thank you Don, and don't think for a moment I have forgotten your son too, he is also in my nightly thoughts and wishes... 

As for that cold of yours, I think it is time to rail against the 'cold war' and declare yourself off limits!! 



KC4 said:


> Good night all...
> 
> 
> 
> Marc - I'll take the Gilbran and leave the groundhog, thanks...unless it's ground hog and turned into sausages. MMM sausages and waffles...


Not sure any hog makes good sausage... 'specially a 'ground' type one.... 
I will just have those waffles, some strawberries (thawed are fine) and a wee smitten of whipped cream... now that is a good OTH breakfast,,, no?? 



Sonal said:


> Kim, oddly enough, the mediator had to spend most of his time trying to get the tenants to agree with each other. My lawyer and I were out in the hallway chitchatting.
> 
> Still, the tenants seemed pretty satisfied as well. We shook hands and everything. It's nice to have things on reasonable terms.


Amazing what meditations can do... that they also decided among themselves gives no recourse for poor decisions from management.... a wise mediator can be a huge bonus in these instances, sounds like you had a good one!! :clap:

Until the morrow.... sleep well all....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Lots of orders for traditional breakfasts, "MMM sausages and waffles" for Kim, groundless ground hog for Leslie, no meat for Sonal .............. busy, busy, busy here in The Cafe Chez Marc this morning. Still, I hope everyone enjoys their meal. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did my mitzvahs for the day. Cleared out our driveway and three others. It is the calm before the storm, but now I can relax. Might just have a bath with some lavander bath salts I gave my wife for Christmas. Good time to relax. Later, my friends.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

Thanks for the waffles and sausages Marc. Perfect. Enjoy the hot soak - sounds like you and your muscles deserve it. How are the aqua-cize classes going? My sister has roped me into attending Zumba dance-fit classes with her. Your expression, "drunken giraffe on roller-skates" applies to me here. Sheesh!

Leslie- My thoughts are with you again today. Keep the faith.

Don- hope you are much better today. 

Sonal - I wish you a day where your phone lines are down for incoming calls.


----------



## Rps

Well so much for GroundHog Day...... almost a record dumping here..... a Snowfall Windfree,.... one of the nice things about the condo.....I can watch them clear the snow away.....morning all.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the waffles and sausages Marc. Perfect. Enjoy the hot soak - sounds like you and your muscles deserve it. How are the aqua-cize classes going? My sister has roped me into attending Zumba dance-fit classes with her. Your expression, "drunken giraffe on roller-skates" applies to me here. Sheesh!" 

Afternoon, Kim. I am not sufficiently relaxed to rejoin the Shang Gang. I smell like fresh lavander and the house smells like gingerbread cookies from a candle I gave to my wife for Christmas.

The Aqua-size goes well. I am down about 7 pounds so far. I have seen the Zumba folks in action. Far to fast for me, especially since I am so uncoordinated. Such is Life. Good luck with your class and have fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well so much for GroundHog Day...... almost a record dumping here..... a Snowfall Windfree,.... one of the nice things about the condo.....I can watch them clear the snow away.....morning all.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, that must be a nice feeling. Having grown up on the fifth floor of a New York City apartment house, I did not know what shoveling was like until I moved into my own home here. My first two years were rental apartments, and then I bought a home with my first wife. That first winter gave me an appreciation for shoveling.

Here is a scan, albeit it backwards, from a slide picture I took my first winter here as a home owner. Right in front of that door, under that huge snow drift, is a Toyota Tercel.


----------



## Rps

I bet that was fun shovelling out...... reminds me of when I lived in Ottawa. I had a white Gremlin [ an aptly named vehicle if ever there was one ]. It kept blowing starting motors. I had it checked in at the Canadian Tire store near us. I went the next day to pick up my car and they couldn't find it. We looked around the shop, then outside. It snowed heavily the night before and the clean up crew buried my car [ which I parked under a parking lot lamp ] with snow.... covered it completely. Took 3 hours to get the thing shovelled out. I was P*SSED! Long story short.....cheapest car repair I ever had there.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone. I'm taking a snow day. Well, I should probably go in at some point, but as the day goes on my desire to attempt this drops more and more.

Kim, I think your wish for me came true.... the phones have been quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I bet that was fun shovelling out...... reminds me of when I lived in Ottawa. I had a white Gremlin [ an aptly named vehicle if ever there was one ]. It kept blowing starting motors. I had it checked in at the Canadian Tire store near us. I went the next day to pick up my car and they couldn't find it. We looked around the shop, then outside. It snowed heavily the night before and the clean up crew buried my car [ which I parked under a parking lot lamp ] with snow.... covered it completely. Took 3 hours to get the thing shovelled out. I was P*SSED! Long story short.....cheapest car repair I ever had there.


What I did was to go out the top door, go down the stairs, and then start to shovel in front of the bottow door and work my way alongside where I thought the car was parked. When I go to the street I estimated where the car was located and began to shovel. I did not have a snowblower that year, but realized that I could not handle the end of the driveway or the massive drifts without one.

Interesting story about your car at Candian Tire.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone. I'm taking a snow day. Well, I should probably go in at some point, but as the day goes on my desire to attempt this drops more and more.
> 
> Kim, I think your wish for me came true.... the phones have been quiet.


Afternoon, Sonal. A snow day?????? Kudos for you. Let's start a fresh pot of Sonal Special brewing right now and avoid the 4PM rush. Interested?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. A snow day?????? Kudos for you. Let's start a fresh pot of Sonal Special brewing right now and avoid the 4PM rush. Interested?


Sounds good to me. 

I was also supposed to go to Gordan's after work today. This, however, would require leaving the house. I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> I was also supposed to go to Gordan's after work today. This, however, would require leaving the house. I'm not sure about that one.


Tell Gordon to come to you. You deserve to have a snow day.

As for the tea, I am just now warming up the tea pot. My wife says that this process of warming up the pot first and then steeping the tea is the ONLY way to effectively make Sonal Special.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> .... the house smells like gingerbread cookies from a candle ....


I can't abide scented candles. I'm highly allergic to the floral, pine and musk scented ones and the food ones are simply a tease. If I smell gingerbread cookies, I want to eat them. 

But I will happily partake of the tea! Thanks!

Sonal - May your phones stay quiet except for incoming friendlies.


----------



## sharonmac09

GOOD AFTERNOON ALL!!!!

Hey I'm BAACKK!! 

Caman, if you are lurking about here, hang in there ok? Many of us shang gang members here definitely do emphasize with the feelings of anguish you are experiencing. I hope you come back to us. 

Leslie, what can I say? The big C. I don't wanna think about it yet we have to if it strikes close to us. I sincerely hope your son's treatment will be a huge resounding success!!! You and your son are in my thoughts daily. Geez Leslie, I'm struggling with words here but rest assured that the shang gang members are thinking about you every single day. 

HI RP! How's one of my favourite shang gang members doing nowadays??

Hi Marc! Yes, I read about your foster care rejection last night. I too was devastated and angry! I thought you were a shoo in!! A prime candidate! I'm so sorry Marc. Did you receive the results of the appeal yet? 

Hi ya Kim, how's the resident half a century year old comedian doing?

Hi Sonia. What's up in the land of the curmudgeonly tenants? I read some of your posts from the last couple of days and you are having some ahhh fun with them! I know what I probably would do and that is to suffer from the confrontational shakes! 

Hi to everybody else!!

EDIT: Marc, I DO NOT mind your nightly routine. As Kim said, it is a comforting routine and to me this doesn't signify the end of the day, just yours. 

Later!

Sharon


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. Welcome back.

"Hi Marc! Yes, I read about your foster care rejection last night. I too was devastated and angry! I thought you were a shoo in!! A prime candidate! I'm so sorry Marc. Did you receive the results of the appeal yet? " Would you believe that it has been three months to the day since we were told that we were being rejected and still no official word one way or the other. We might be taking it to a higher level if we hear nothing by the time Westminister is over.

Caman sent me a PM and told me that he was intending to rejoin The Shang once he was in a better head space. I am glad.

I am also glad that you have returned to The Shang as well. You are an important member of our family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I can't abide scented candles. I'm highly allergic to the floral, pine and musk scented ones and the food ones are simply a tease. If I smell gingerbread cookies, I want to eat them.
> 
> But I will happily partake of the tea! Thanks!
> 
> Sonal - May your phones stay quiet except for incoming friendlies.


Interesting, Kim. I love the smell of the gingerbread candle, but Deborah does not. I don't like gingerbread cookies, but she loves them.

Tea coming right up. Care for some scones just out of the oven?


----------



## Sonal

Hi Sharon, good to see you again! Yes, confrontations with the tenants still make me cringe, but I've gotten a lot better about dealing with it. Mostly because I've found that I can nip most problems in the bud by confronting them while they are small. And in this, I think we all had a good result. 

A funny story about my own organizational abilities.

About a month ago, I bought some clothes online from Banana Republic, the Gap and Old Navy. (They are all the same company.) One item was a pair of Banana Republic pants that was too big, and I decided I wasn't fond of the colour, so I packed it up in the return-bag, stuck the pre-printed shipping returns label on it, and then carried it around in the car until I finally got around to dropping it in the mail. Got confirmation a couple of days ago that they processed my return. Cool.

Today, I got a package from the Gap. Huh? I hadn't ordered anything.

Opened it up, and inside was a crumpled up shipping bag, and a note. The note said, "You returned something to us that was not purchased from our company. We are sending it back." Wondered if there some kind of a mix up about the pants, but no, couldn't be, that crumpled up bag could not possibly contain a pair of pants. It looks like it's empty.

Felt around in the bag, and felt something small and hard. Pulled it out.

It was my glasses. 

I've been looking for them for weeks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hi Sharon, good to see you again! Yes, confrontations with the tenants still make me cringe, but I've gotten a lot better about dealing with it. Mostly because I've found that I can nip most problems in the bud by confronting them while they are small. And in this, I think we all had a good result.
> 
> A funny story about my own organizational abilities.
> 
> About a month ago, I bought some clothes online from Banana Republic, the Gap and Old Navy. (They are all the same company.) One item was a pair of Banana Republic pants that was too big, and I decided I wasn't fond of the colour, so I packed it up in the return-bag, stuck the pre-printed shipping returns label on it, and then carried it around in the car until I finally got around to dropping it in the mail. Got confirmation a couple of days ago that they processed my return. Cool.
> 
> Today, I got a package from the Gap. Huh? I hadn't ordered anything.
> 
> Opened it up, and inside was a crumpled up shipping bag, and a note. The note said, "You returned something to us that was not purchased from our company. We are sending it back." Wondered if there some kind of a mix up about the pants, but no, couldn't be, that crumpled up bag could not possibly contain a pair of pants. It looks like it's empty.
> 
> Felt around in the bag, and felt something small and hard. Pulled it out.
> 
> It was my glasses.
> 
> I've been looking for them for weeks!


:lmao::clap::clap::lmao:

Truly good luck, Sonal. Kudos.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sonal said:


> Hi Sharon, good to see you again! Yes, confrontations with the tenants still make me cringe, but I've gotten a lot better about dealing with it. Mostly because I've found that I can nip most problems in the bud by confronting them while they are small. And in this, I think we all had a good result.
> 
> A funny story about my own organizational abilities.
> 
> About a month ago, I bought some clothes online from Banana Republic, the Gap and Old Navy. (They are all the same company.) One item was a pair of Banana Republic pants that was too big, and I decided I wasn't fond of the colour, so I packed it up in the return-bag, stuck the pre-printed shipping returns label on it, and then carried it around in the car until I finally got around to dropping it in the mail. Got confirmation a couple of days ago that they processed my return. Cool.
> 
> Today, I got a package from the Gap. Huh? I hadn't ordered anything.
> 
> Opened it up, and inside was a crumpled up shipping bag, and a note. The note said, "You returned something to us that was not purchased from our company. We are sending it back." Wondered if there some kind of a mix up about the pants, but no, couldn't be, that crumpled up bag could not possibly contain a pair of pants. It looks like it's empty.
> 
> Felt around in the bag, and felt something small and hard. Pulled it out.
> 
> It was my glasses.
> 
> I've been looking for them for weeks!


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao: OMG that's hilarious Sonal! 
:lmao::lmao: snOrt


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon, how are things? Certainly haven't talked with you in a while, PM me if you like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I have been meaning to ask you about your avatar. It is so small I can't make out everything. What is the significance of the various items/hounds in the picture?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao: OMG that's hilarious Sonal!
> :lmao::lmao: snOrt


+1, especially the snOrt!

Sonal, I am organizationally challenged as well (some say it's chronic, perhaps fatal) but I always manage to make it to the end of each day. I'm just not 100% positive when that is. 

Sharon: Welcome back to the Shang. I'll have you know, I'm a half century young. How are you doing these days? You must be busy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sonal, I am organizationally challenged as well (some say it's chronic, perhaps fatal) but I always manage to make it to the end of each day. I'm just not 100% positive when that is." 

Kim, my wife wonders how someone as organizationally proficient as I am (e.g., paying bills, having needed items like toilet paper always on hand, keeping the house clean and the doxies fed, etc) can be as challenged as I am when it comes to things like dancing, skating (ice or roller skates), etc. It is by the grace of God that I can chew gum, walk and carry on a conversation all at the same time.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Evening gang,
Sorry to come and go so often with such long inactive communication with you all. Work really gets in the way of ones life at times. Hope all is well with you, I have a lot of catching up to do here.

Guy.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, my wife wonders how someone as organizationally proficient as I am (e.g., paying bills, having needed items like toilet paper always on hand, keeping the house clean and the doxies fed, etc) can be as challenged as I am when it comes to things like dancing, skating (ice or roller skates), etc. It is by the grace of God that I can chew gum, walk and carry on a conversation all at the same time.


Well at least you seem to have a great deal of life coordination skills Marc, which are most important....probably learned as a survival necessity when you were a single parent, no doubt. Your physical coordination skills, um, took on a lower priority.

Greater physical coordination will become a priority for survival reasons for me soon. I have taken up the "sport" of Kick Boxing. I love it, but if I do not learn to move fast (and in the right direction) I'll get my ears boxed and head kicked. Nothing like the threat of a good beatin' to motivate one to find speed and coordination, quickly. That's my theory anyways. I hope I'm right....or is that a left? Sheesh.


----------



## KC4

Sitting Bull said:


> Evening gang,
> Sorry to come and go so often with such long inactive communication with you all. Work really gets in the way of ones life at times. Hope all is well with you, I have a lot of catching up to do here.
> 
> Guy.


Hi Guy! Nice to see you in the Shang whenever you can drop in to say hi. Do you have a no snow day today? Most kids pray for a snow day so they can stay home from school.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Evening gang,
> Sorry to come and go so often with such long inactive communication with you all. Work really gets in the way of ones life at times. Hope all is well with you, I have a lot of catching up to do here.
> 
> Guy.


Evening, Guy. So good to see you back once again. Yes, in your line of work this is truly the busy season.

Still, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Well at least you seem to have a great deal of life coordination skills Marc, which are most important....probably learned as a survival necessity when you were a single parent, no doubt. Your physical coordination skills, um, took on a lower priority.
> 
> Greater physical coordination will become a priority for survival reasons for me soon. I have taken up the "sport" of Kick Boxing. I love it, but if I do not learn to move fast (and in the right direction) I'll get my ears boxed and head kicked. Nothing like the threat of a good beatin' to motivate one to find speed and coordination, quickly. That's my theory anyways. I hope I'm right....or is that a left? Sheesh.


Yes, being a single parent really kicked my organizational skills into hyperdrive. 

Kick boxing? Better you than me. I would go down in a matter of minutes.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kick boxing? Better you than me. I would go down in a matter of minutes.


Yup. Real Kick Boxing. Now, I even have my own set of PINK (in support of Breast Cancer research) Boxing gloves! WOOT!

It's too early to tell if I will be any good at this or not. Right now, I'm still the most likely one to get TKO'ed by the punching bag.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Yup , no snow
Life is good. No complaints at all.
Actually I have one . My Queen has gone to to Hamilton this morning for 18 days. A new grandson arrived last week. I miss her already. Now I have no one for a cappuccino and muffin.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I do kick boxing as well. When my equipment does not cooperate with me I get a good work out. Thank god for steel toed boots
Just kidding.


----------



## KC4

Sitting Bull said:


> I do kick boxing as well. When my equipment does not cooperate with me I get a good work out. Thank god for steel toed boots
> Just kidding.


Hee hee.. just let me know if you wanna borrow my gloves! You know, for those days you feel like punching out early.


----------



## KC4

Sitting Bull said:


> Yup , no snow
> Life is good. No complaints at all.
> Actually I have one . My Queen has gone to to Hamilton this morning for 18 days. A new grandson arrived last week. I miss her already. Now I have no one for a cappuccino and muffin.


Congratulations on the new grandson Guy! Whoo Hoo! 
Sorry to hear that your queen has travelled afar for a while. It's the simple pleasures of things like cappuccino and muffins in the company our loved ones that we miss the most when they are away.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yup. Real Kick Boxing. Now, I even have my own set of PINK (in support of Breast Cancer research) Boxing gloves! WOOT!
> 
> It's too early to tell if I will be any good at this or not. Right now, I'm still the most likely one to get TKO'ed by the punching bag.


A punching bag does not hit back. Still, I should let you have a sip our our "block and tackle" home brew. If you can keep down a sip, and walk a city block in a straight line 10 minutes later, you can tackle anything in the ring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Yup , no snow
> Life is good. No complaints at all.
> Actually I have one . My Queen has gone to to Hamilton this morning for 18 days. A new grandson arrived last week. I miss her already. Now I have no one for a cappuccino and muffin.


Kudos, Guy. You may share your cappuccino and muffin with one and all at The Cafe Chez Marc. We are open 24/7.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hee hee.. just let me know if you wanna borrow my gloves! You know, for those days you feel like punching out early.


Kim, let's see if you can go a round with Baby Tuffy. She was one tough doxie pup ............. almost died at birth but Deborah brought her back from the bring. Take a look at those eyes that just seem to say "What are you looking at??? Want a piece of me???" XX)


----------



## sharonmac09

KICKBOXING Kim??? Kickboxing?? Hahaha What a wonderful idea!! I can wear my steel toed boots and practice on the uncooperating equipment and kick some sense into the employees! Seriously though I can envision myself taking a class. Mmmm I'm gonna have to look into this. It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Great picture Marc,
I would like another dog but unfortunately Catherine is not on the same page. After 2 years without, I dont think she is done mourning. She strongly feels that it would be like trying to replace him.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, let's see if you can go a round with Baby Tuffy. She was one tough doxie pup ............. almost died at birth but Deborah brought her back from the bring. Take a look at those eyes that just seem to say "What are you looking at??? Want a piece of me???" XX)


Awwww I don't think Kim can win a round with Tuffy as she couldn't bring herself to even tap her nose! She's tooooo cute and adorable!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Great picture Marc,
> I would like another dog but unfortunately Catherine is not on the same page. After 2 years without, I dont think she is done mourning. She strongly feels that it would be like trying to replace him.


Baby Tuffy, who we renamed Toots, was my favorite pup. I only agreed to sell her to a family here in St.John's when I realized that she would be the center of attention. They don't have children and take her everywhere.

I was the same way when my Old English Sheepdog, Annie, got too old and lost the quality of life at the age of 16 and we decided to put her down. It was years before I agreed with Deborah to get a dachshund. The rest, as they say, is history.

Still, when the time comes, you shall have another dog. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations on the grandson, Guy!

Kim, hope you enjoy kickboxing. It's a really good workout and a great stress reliever. I used to do Tae Kwon Do, and one thing I found is that there is no better way to release some stress like beating the crap out of something under controlled circumstances.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Awwww I don't think Kim can win a round with Tuffy as she couldn't bring herself to even tap her nose! She's tooooo cute and adorable!


Sharon, she went from tough with an attitude, to cute when she was about 7 weeks old. Here she is with her sisters, Bridget and Gracie, who we kept. She is the fluffy one in the back. She could melt you with her sad eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Congratulations on the grandson, Guy!
> 
> Kim, hope you enjoy kickboxing. It's a really good workout and a great stress reliever. I used to do Tae Kwon Do, and one thing I found is that there is no better way to release some stress like beating the crap out of something under controlled circumstances.




Sonal, I have this image of you as a studious, intelligent, gentle woman. The thought of you "beating the crap" out of someone is not part of my Sonal Paradigm.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that I mentioned that I got a PM from Caman. He said he would rejoin us soon. He is hurting right now and I know that he finds comfort in the friendship we share here in The Shang. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> I think that I mentioned that I got a PM from Caman. He said he would rejoin us soon. He is hurting right now and I know that he finds comfort in the friendship we share here in The Shang. We shall see.


+1 a thousand times. Get well soon Caman!

Good nite Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> +1 a thousand times. Get well soon Caman!
> 
> Good nite Caman.


Yes, when he feels right he shall rejoin us. So much is going on in his life just now. Still, I am hopeful that things will start to turn his way soon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, did your part of Nova Scotia get hit hard with the snow?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just after 11PM here, so time for me to call it a night. I figure that I shall have a long day of shoveling tomorrow. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you and your family well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Stay strong and balance the tears with some laughter. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, did your part of Nova Scotia get hit hard with the snow?


Yes we were hit with a little blizzard-nothing major. A bit of shovelling is in store for tomorrow morning. How about you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just saw on the calendar that tomorrow is the Chinese New Year. Shall we celebrate in some manner??? According to the Chinese Zodiac, the Year of 2011 is the Year of the Golden Rabbit, which begins on February 3, 2011 and ends on January 22, 2012.

"According to Chinese tradition, the Rabbit brings a year in which you can catch your breath and calm your nerves. It is a time for negotiation. Don't try to force issues, because if you do you will ultimately fail. To gain the greatest benefits from this time, focus on home, family, security, diplomacy, and your relationships with women and children. Make it a goal to create a safe, peaceful lifestyle, so you will be able to calmly deal with any problem that may arise."

This might be just what the doctor ordered for many here in The Shang. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Yes we were hit with a little blizzard-nothing major. A bit of shovelling is in store for tomorrow morning. How about you?


We shall know more tomorrow morning. About three inches are down so far, so that is an inch an hour. It's the wind that everyone is concerned about due to the drifting. We shall see.

Stay warm and safe, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> We shall know more tomorrow morning. About three inches are down so far, so that is an inch an hour. It's the wind that everyone is concerned about due to the drifting. We shall see.
> 
> Stay warm and safe, mon amie. Paix.


Yep you too. Good nite Marc.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good night Marc,
Good to all


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A punching bag does not hit back.


No, but it can get to wildly swinging. All I have to do it step in it's way. (aaaaand she's down for the count!)



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, let's see if you can go a round with Baby Tuffy. She was one tough doxie pup ............. almost died at birth but Deborah brought her back from the bring. Take a look at those eyes that just seem to say "What are you looking at??? Want a piece of me???" XX)


Nope, I throw in the towel now. She slays me with those eyes. 



sharonmac09 said:


> KICKBOXING Kim??? Kickboxing?? Hahaha What a wonderful idea!! I can wear my steel toed boots and practice on the uncooperating equipment and kick some sense into the employees! Seriously though I can envision myself taking a class. Mmmm I'm gonna have to look into this. It sounds like a lot of fun.


It is a lot of fun. Materially more fun than the usual circuit training I was doing, and just as good, if not a better workout. 


Sonal said:


> Kim, hope you enjoy kickboxing. It's a really good workout and a great stress reliever. I used to do Tae Kwon Do, and one thing I found is that there is no better way to release some stress like beating the crap out of something under controlled circumstances.


Exactly! My feelings as well. It appeals to my baser, aggressive side which doesn't have another appropriate outlet. I don't know if you or any others among the Shang gang are golfers but golfers know that sweet "ping" sound when you've hit a golf ball correctly. It's similar when you connect a swing or kick correctly. A rewarding sharp "whap" sound will result and the target will also satisfyingly move back better because of the direct hit. That's how those big punching bags get swinging (no, I'm not talking about my fellow boxers). 

Conversely, if you don't hit or kick correctly, it can be quite painful. 



Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, I have this image of you as a studious, intelligent, gentle woman. The thought of you "beating the crap" out of someone is not part of my Sonal Paradigm.


WE can be "studious, intelligent, gentle women" and still be decent scrappers when we want to be. 


Dr.G. said:


> Just saw on the calendar that tomorrow is the Chinese New Year. Shall we celebrate in some manner??? According to the Chinese Zodiac, the Year of 2011 is the Year of the Golden Rabbit, which begins on February 3, 2011 and ends on January 22, 2012.
> 
> "According to Chinese tradition, the Rabbit brings a year in which you can catch your breath and calm your nerves. It is a time for negotiation. Don't try to force issues, because if you do you will ultimately fail. To gain the greatest benefits from this time, focus on home, family, security, diplomacy, and your relationships with women and children. Make it a goal to create a safe, peaceful lifestyle, so you will be able to calmly deal with any problem that may arise."
> 
> This might be just what the doctor ordered for many here in The Shang. We shall see.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.


Gung Hay Fat Choy! 
I think we should partake of a Dim Sum brunch to celebrate the Year of the Rabbit!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just came in to warm up. I have been outside since about 615AM trying to keep up with the snow drifts.

"Gung Hay Fat Choy! 
I think we should partake of a Dim Sum brunch to celebrate the Year of the Rabbit! "

A great idea, Kim. Why don't you arrange for this for brunch while I am outside with my neighbor's driveway. Merci.


----------



## KC4

Happy Year of the Rabbit Shang Gang!

Carts of Dim Sum items will be passing by the Shang in a constant stream of flavor, color and aroma. Sticky sesame covered buns, saucy steamed vegetables, dumplings, chinese style porridge (congee) with salted donuts. The variety is almost endless. Please stop the carts at any time and pick your favorites. 

As well, green tea, jasmine tea and cold bubble (tapioca) drinks are available on request. 

Who belongs to these longish dogs in here asking for rabbits? Let them eat barbecued duck!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all!

I woke up later than usual this morning. It sure felt fantastic just lolling about and snuggled underneath the warm quilt, daydreaming. 

Hubby is outside shovelling and I'm inside nice and comfy, doing nothing!! hahaha He doesn't mind actually as he prefers to do this task by himself. I ain't complaining. 

Dim Sum... yummy! I'll partake in it as soon as I move my butt which is very shortly... 

Later!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning and Gung Hay Fat Choy everyone!

Send one of those Dim Sum carts this way.... but please, no chicken feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Happy Year of the Rabbit Shang Gang!
> 
> Carts of Dim Sum items will be passing by the Shang in a constant stream of flavor, color and aroma. Sticky sesame covered buns, saucy steamed vegetables, dumplings, chinese style porridge (congee) with salted donuts. The variety is almost endless. Please stop the carts at any time and pick your favorites.
> 
> As well, green tea, jasmine tea and cold bubble (tapioca) drinks are available on request.
> 
> Who belongs to these longish dogs in here asking for rabbits? Let them eat barbecued duck!


Thanks for the Dim Sum, Kim. I am bushed. Everything looks great. Thanks for this ........... I owe you one.

"Longish dogs ...."???? Don't know what you are talking about, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon.

"Hubby is outside shovelling and I'm inside nice and comfy, doing nothing!! hahaha He doesn't mind actually as he prefers to do this task by himself. I ain't complaining." To be honest, I am the same way. It is great exercise. We have received 32cm by 12:30PM here in St. John's, but it is still snowing a bit.

Just finished round two of my driveway and three other driveways. The cold, dry snow was deep, but the snowblower helped matters greatly. Still, I am beat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning and Gung Hay Fat Choy everyone!
> 
> Send one of those Dim Sum carts this way.... but please, no chicken feet.


Afternoon, Sonal. I am with you -- no chicken feet for me either, SVP.

How are you today after yesterday's pseudo-snowmageddon?


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Somewhat cold here today, but bright.

Sonal, how is the snow around home....we are heading back tomorrow and believe it or not, Toronto and its weather are not the centre of the universe here.....neither are the Leafs, and surprisingly, the Red Wings.....whodda thunkit!

Don, loved the letter the Brown's sent....truly priceless.

Marc, like the 'snowmageddon".....truly a "legend of the fall-less".


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, like the 'snowmageddon".....truly a "legend of the fall-less"."

Afternoon, Rp. Still, better to have it not happen than to have it hit like it did in Chicago.

How are you today, my fine friend?


----------



## Rps

I'm well Marc, hope you an all are the same.

I've enclosed what seems to be a commercial for car insurance, but has some great photos..... if Don is on maybe it's SAP material....but he has probably seen this.

YouTube - Weird, Crazy, Stupid and Funny Car Crashes


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> How are you today after yesterday's pseudo-snowmageddon?


Taking advantage of the hype to take a snow day was one of my better ideas. I did some tidying, did some reading, started a blog project that I've been talking about with someone for a while, started day 1 of my 2nd attempt in 2 years at a learn-to-run program.... 



Rps said:


> Sonal, how is the snow around home....we are heading back tomorrow and believe it or not, Toronto and its weather are not the centre of the universe here.....neither are the Leafs, and surprisingly, the Red Wings.....whodda thunkit!


It really isn't too bad. We didn't even quite get a foot of snow, and the weather is sunny and clear up today. Highways and major roads are clear, some of the smaller side streets may need a little help still.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I've enclosed what seems to be a commercial for car insurance, but has some great photos..... if Don is on maybe it's SAP material....but he has probably seen this.
> 
> YouTube - Weird, Crazy, Stupid and Funny Car Crashes


That's a keeper RP, thanks for the tip. Glad you enjoyed the Cleveland Brown's letter. At first I was skeptical, but snopes confirmed it really happened.


----------



## sharonmac09

Gong Hai Faht Choi, Sun Neen Fai Lok!!!! 

Have a great day everyone! 

We have finally finished our shovelling for today at least. This year's snow fall has far surpassed our total accumulated snowfall amounts from the last three years or so. We sure have made it this year! Our shovels were getting lonely I supposed. 

Later!


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon, we've been lucky here, very little compared to the rest of the country it seems. How have you been? I'm still in my reading mode, hopefully I can start writing this summer and get it done!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Taking advantage of the hype to take a snow day was one of my better ideas. I did some tidying, did some reading, started a blog project that I've been talking about with someone for a while, started day 1 of my 2nd attempt in 2 years at a learn-to-run program....
> 
> 
> 
> It really isn't too bad. We didn't even quite get a foot of snow, and the weather is sunny and clear up today. Highways and major roads are clear, some of the smaller side streets may need a little help still.


Tidying is good .......... so is reading ............ and kudos on your blog ........ but how does one "learn to run"? Ron Clarke, the great distance runner from Austrailia had a coach who would simply tell him to run. Clarke asked him when he should stop ............ to which the coach replied "When you drop." Hopefully, your program is better than this one. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Gong Hai Faht Choi, Sun Neen Fai Lok!!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> We have finally finished our shovelling for today at least. This year's snow fall has far surpassed our total accumulated snowfall amounts from the last three years or so. We sure have made it this year! Our shovels were getting lonely I supposed.
> 
> Later!


Two winters ago we had 11 feet of snow, two feet below our yearly average of 13 feet. Last year, we only had 10 feet of snow. This year, so far, we have only had about 4 feet of snow, including yesterday and today's 38cm (which has finally stopped). I think that parts of the Atlantic Provinces are getting less snow than usual, while other parts, such as in New Brunswick, is getting more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Sharon, we've been lucky here, very little compared to the rest of the country it seems. How have you been? I'm still in my reading mode, hopefully I can start writing this summer and get it done!!!!


Rp, I had a grad student who kept researching and writing her master's thesis. Year after year after year she kept at it, adding to it monthly. When it hit 1000 pages I told here to stop and to cull sections of it. She finally got it "down" to 900 pages or so. I have it on my shelf, bound in three volumes. Still, when you are named THE Freire expert in Canada, it shall be worth all the work. Excelsoir, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> but how does one "learn to run"?


Believe it or not Marc, one needs to learn how to run so you do not injure yourself. I used to coach a fairly high level of race walking [ had a couple of carded walkers ] and most came to me due to injury from poorly designed running programmes. Most of us start out thinking we can do the marathon, but are not conditioned nor do we have the technique down. Knees are a big problem in poorly designed running programmes. 

Sonal, it's great that you are taking the time to learn how to do it properly.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Tidying is good .......... so is reading ............ and kudos on your blog ........ but how does one "learn to run"? Ron Clarke, the great distance runner from Austrailia had a coach who would simply tell him to run. Clarke asked him when he should stop ............ to which the coach replied "When you drop." Hopefully, your program is better than this one. Bonne chance, mon amie.


I've been trying this one:
Couch to 5k - C25K Running Program

It's not so much learning to run, as it is gradually getting your body able to run for 30 minutes at a time without collapsing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Believe it or not Marc, one needs to learn how to run so you do not injure yourself. I used to coach a fairly high level of race walking [ had a couple of carded walkers ] and most came to me due to injury from poorly designed running programmes. Most of us start out thinking we can do the marathon, but are not conditioned nor do we have the technique down. Knees are a big problem in poorly designed running programmes.
> 
> Sonal, it's great that you are taking the time to learn how to do it properly.


Interesting. In high school they just said, "Go!!" and we started to run and then blew a whistle when we were told to stop.

Interesting news item from a researchers from the Univ. of Calgary who said that the expensive running shoes were not that much better than the inexpensive kind. I would love to try one of those barefoot running socks (the ones that look like gorilla feet) to try and run in those.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I've been trying this one:
> Couch to 5k - C25K Running Program
> 
> It's not so much learning to run, as it is gradually getting your body able to run for 30 minutes at a time without collapsing.


Looks interesting. Now I see your point. You are not so much learning to run as you are conditioning your body to run greater and greater distances. That I can understand. At one point, I used to run between 7 and 11 miles each week. Of course, that was in Georgia where the weather usually cooperated. I used running to relieve the stress of my doctoral program work. It worked wonders.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Hi Sharon, we've been lucky here, very little compared to the rest of the country it seems. How have you been? I'm still in my reading mode, hopefully I can start writing this summer and get it done!!!!


I'm doing fine Rp. I'm in a good relaxing mood and have found myself reading quite a bit the last while. I even read the shang's posts for a couple of hours the other night to bring myself up to date! I didn't realize how much I missed conversing with you and the other members!! Hey Caman you lurking hereabout? Come back! 

So Rp I hear you haven't finished your thesis yet! You have the January's writer's block?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> I'm doing fine Rp. I'm in a good relaxing mood and have found myself reading quite a bit the last while. I even read the shang's posts for a couple of hours the other night to bring myself up to date! I didn't realize how much I missed conversing with you and the other members!! Hey Caman you lurking hereabout? Come back!
> 
> So Rp I hear you haven't finished your thesis yet! You have the January's writer's block?


Sharon, Caman sent me a PM saying that he would return when he felt a bit better. I am not sure if he is reading the Shang postings or now, to be quite honest. Still, with many expressing the hope that he returns, I feel that he shall return soon. Hopefully, his situation in Sweden has improved somewhat. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed the 4PM tea ............ at least 4PM here in St.John's. I am still making a pot now. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

A penny saved is a government spending oversight.


----------



## Sonal

Tea would be lovely. 



Dr.G. said:


> Looks interesting. Now I see your point. You are not so much learning to run as you are conditioning your body to run greater and greater distances. That I can understand. At one point, I used to run between 7 and 11 miles each week. Of course, that was in Georgia where the weather usually cooperated. I used running to relieve the stress of my doctoral program work. It worked wonders.


I've never been much of a runner.... or very athletic at all. But I did try running about 2 years ago with this program and liked it very much. (At the time, I was running to relieve the combined stress of work and my ex-boyfriend. :lmao I got to about week 7, and then I twisted my ankle slightly, stopped to let my ankle recover and never managed to get back to it until now.

At the moment, it's just on the treadmill... which I don't enjoy nearly as much as running outside. Still, if I can stick to it this time, I should be ready to run a solid 30 minutes outside once the weather co-operates, and then I have all spring, summer and fall to keep it up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea would be lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been much of a runner.... or very athletic at all. But I did try running about 2 years ago with this program and liked it very much. (At the time, I was running to relieve the combined stress of work and my ex-boyfriend. :lmao I got to about week 7, and then I twisted my ankle slightly, stopped to let my ankle recover and never managed to get back to it until now.
> 
> At the moment, it's just on the treadmill... which I don't enjoy nearly as much as running outside. Still, if I can stick to it this time, I should be ready to run a solid 30 minutes outside once the weather co-operates, and then I have all spring, summer and fall to keep it up.


I hear what you are saying, Sonal, re running and stress. There were nights when I finished working on my doctoral dissertation at 2AM and went out to run until 3AM. The heat and humidity in Athens, Georgia were high during the summer months, even at this time of the day. 

I don't like to run on a treadmill. I don't mind walking at a quick pace, but not running on the treadmill.

Knowing your determination, you should do well on this program. I wish you well on this undertaking, in that I always like the freedom and joy of running as well as bike riding. However, running was more natural and one did not need a bike. 

May the wind be always at your back, my friend.


----------



## Sonal

Thank you, Marc. I am hoping that I will make it through and be able run regularly. I eat fairly healthy, and I'm in good overall health.... I think adding a bit of exercise will help me stay that way. Given how chaotic my life can be at times, running just seemed to make the most sense, since I can do it anytime and anywhere. 

It does help that Gordan runs regularly, since I can use him to help me stay motivated. Once I start, I'm fine, but sometimes it's hard to start.

Though when I did this before, I ran in the rain, I ran in the summer humidity (which, while not as bad a Georgia, is still pretty sticky), I ran in the smog.... I think I can handle a treadmill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, as you seem to be a tea drinker in real life, have you tried any of the white teas? My son and wife are all into green tea, and I am fine with that, but I tried some white tea today, and found it quite good. 

My next door neighbors are all graduate students from China. They have no idea how to shovel snow and this morning I used my snow blower to clear out their driveway. This evening, as a Chinese New Year gift, they brought me over a small bag of Bai Hao Yinzhen white tea. This grad student is from Fujian Province in southern China, and his mom sent some to him. At first, I thought that they were giving me some pot, but then he explained what it was and told me about the "floating white hairs" that I might see when it was brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thank you, Marc. I am hoping that I will make it through and be able run regularly. I eat fairly healthy, and I'm in good overall health.... I think adding a bit of exercise will help me stay that way. Given how chaotic my life can be at times, running just seemed to make the most sense, since I can do it anytime and anywhere.
> 
> It does help that Gordan runs regularly, since I can use him to help me stay motivated. Once I start, I'm fine, but sometimes it's hard to start.
> 
> Though when I did this before, I ran in the rain, I ran in the summer humidity (which, while not as bad a Georgia, is still pretty sticky), I ran in the smog.... I think I can handle a treadmill.


I used to run as a kid in NYC ......... and that was during the days of leaded gasoline and NYC summer smog. It did not help my asthma any, but it did not stop me from running. 

"Every morning in Africa, a gazelle wakes up. 
It knows it must outrun the fastest lion or it will be killed.
Every morning in Africa, a lion wakes up. 
It knows that it must run faster than the slowest gazelle, or it will starve.
It doesn't matter whether you're a lion or a gazelle 
when the sun comes up you'd better be running.

(But, unless you're a runner, you won't understand.)"

-Anon


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. May each of you find some tranquility and contentment in a simple thing tonight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I was thinking of Adam today. I hope he is doing well ........... along with you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I came across a Robert Frost quote that you might like ........... "In three words I can sum up everything I've learned about life. It goes on." Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A very cold -11C here in St.John's, so I am making all sorts of hot breakfasts this morning. For this first TGIF Breakfast of Feb., I have made about three kinds of French toast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just returned home from an interesting visit. From my home office I can see the backyard of various homes that border our backyard. There is an elderly couple that has this little dog that always yaps when it wants to come inside. I was watching them try to dig out a little path for the dog in their backyard with what looked like a gardening shovel. 

Since it was a fine sunny morning, I decided to walk around the corner to see if I might be of some help. This couple and I have not said anything more than "hi" or "nice weather today". When I arrived at the door I tried to explain who I was and where I lived and why I was here. They finally pieced two and two together saying, "Oh, you are the one with all the dogs." I guess they thought that I was someone with a shovel in hand wanting to earn a bit of extra money.

So, I dug out a nice spot for litte "Bunny", and cleared off their back deck so that they could have some room in their back yard. Was invited in for some tea and freshly baked bread. I am not a fan of white bread, but this was fresh out of the oven and still so warm that butter melted on it.

Well, if I could, I would get Mary to make the baked goods for The Cafe Chez Marc every morning.

Hope that this finds everyone well. 'Tis the cold and flu season, so stay warm, stay dry and stay healthy. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc.

That was a nice thing you did for that couple and their 'Bunny'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning Marc.
> 
> That was a nice thing you did for that couple and their 'Bunny'.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today? When does your running program begin? Maybe it will improve your Scrabble game? 

It was a nice day, and that was my exercise for the day. Deborah and I shall be seeing Barney's Version tonight, so I needed to have some excuse to have some popcorn at the movie.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Marc we saw Barney's Version last night. I think you will enjoy it. Unless I've missed something, I find it hard to believe that the best actor or supporting actor nomination didn't include that film. It is funny, sad, maddening, and stereotypical and, of course, satirical. Worth seeing, and in mind mind, a better film than the Black Swan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Marc we saw Barney's Version last night. I think you will enjoy it. Unless I've missed something, I find it hard to believe that the best actor or supporting actor nomination didn't include that film. It is funny, sad, maddening, and stereotypical and, of course, satirical. Worth seeing, and in mind mind, a better film than the Black Swan.


Afternoon, Rp. I have read the book, which I liked. I am also a big fan of Paul Giamatti (loved him in Cinderella Man and as John Adams), and, of course, I like Dustin Hoffman. My son saw The Black Swan and did not really like it much.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Sonal

Morning RP.

Marc, day 2, week 1 is tonight. Didn't sleep very well last night, so we shall see how I feel tonight.

Our server--with all our accounting data--failed last night. We have two drives mirroring each other, and they BOTH failed. Last backup was 15 days ago. My IT guy is still trying to see if he can get one of the drives working to get the data off, but at that point, it's a choice between sending it out for data recovery, or manually recreating it from the back up. Hmmm....


----------



## Rps

I am well Marc, we will be heading back to Bowmanville in an hour or so, so hello 6 hour drive. I liked Giamatti in John Adams as well. Did you know his dad was the President of Yale and also the Commission of MLB? Impressive background.

Anyway I saw him recently in a movie called Pretty BIrd, which is excellent. You should rent the thing. He co-starred with the star of Stage Beauty....another fabulous film you should see [ if you haven't already ] Actually you should rent Stage Beauty for you and Deborah to see on Valentine's Day.....great flick.


----------



## Sonal

Oh, and Barney's Version.... a good friend of mine read the book and enjoyed it very much. I started it but didn't get into it at the time... will have to put it on my reading list.


----------



## Rps

HI Sonal, I haven't read it as yet, but I'm sure the film will spur sales or borrowings.....if the book is even 1% as good as the film it will be a great read.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Gang of the Shang,


Dr.G. said:


> I don't like to run on a treadmill. I don't mind walking at a quick pace, but not running on the treadmill.


I like to run on the treadmill (and the eliptical) because I can close my eyes. A lot of people watch TV while on these machines; that doesn't interest me in the least, but I do crank the tunes - loud. 



Dr.G. said:


> "Every morning in Africa, a gazelle wakes up.
> It knows it must outrun the fastest lion or it will be killed.
> Every morning in Africa, a lion wakes up.
> It knows that it must run faster than the slowest gazelle, or it will starve.
> It doesn't matter whether you're a lion or a gazelle
> when the sun comes up you'd better be running.
> 
> (But, unless you're a runner, you won't understand.)"
> 
> -Anon


Thanks for this Marc, that is very good. I have never seen it before. 



Sonal said:


> That was a nice thing you did for that couple and their 'Bunny'.


+1 (after all, it is the year of the Bunny)



Sonal said:


> Marc, day 2, week 1 is tonight. Didn't sleep very well last night, so we shall see how I feel tonight.
> 
> Our server--with all our accounting data--failed last night. We have two drives mirroring each other, and they BOTH failed. Last backup was 15 days ago. My IT guy is still trying to see if he can get one of the drives working to get the data off, but at that point, it's a choice between sending it out for data recovery, or manually recreating it from the back up. Hmmm....


Eeeesh. Now you know why you didn't sleep well...you were having nightmares about what was gonna happen...a premarenition! Doesn't that just choke you that both drives failed? That happens often unfortunately. I hope all of your accounting data is safe and sound. What a pain. 

Good luck with the running. Looks like a good program.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning RP.
> 
> Marc, day 2, week 1 is tonight. Didn't sleep very well last night, so we shall see how I feel tonight.
> 
> Our server--with all our accounting data--failed last night. We have two drives mirroring each other, and they BOTH failed. Last backup was 15 days ago. My IT guy is still trying to see if he can get one of the drives working to get the data off, but at that point, it's a choice between sending it out for data recovery, or manually recreating it from the back up. Hmmm....


Strange, because exercise is supposed to help you sleep. Good luck this weekend.

Sorry to hear about your server. Either choice does not seem easy. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I am well Marc, we will be heading back to Bowmanville in an hour or so, so hello 6 hour drive. I liked Giamatti in John Adams as well. Did you know his dad was the President of Yale and also the Commission of MLB? Impressive background.
> 
> Anyway I saw him recently in a movie called Pretty BIrd, which is excellent. You should rent the thing. He co-starred with the star of Stage Beauty....another fabulous film you should see [ if you haven't already ] Actually you should rent Stage Beauty for you and Deborah to see on Valentine's Day.....great flick.



I did not know that, Rp. Live and learn.

Deborah shall be in New York City with Gracie at The Westminster Kennel Club's big event at Madison Square Garden. Gracie, as the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, got a special invite. So, we have to postpone Valentine's Day for a week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Oh, and Barney's Version.... a good friend of mine read the book and enjoyed it very much. I started it but didn't get into it at the time... will have to put it on my reading list.


Good idea, Sonal. What are your favorite authors?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. I hope all the pics got to you intact.

It has been suggested that I try the eliptical rather than the treadmill since it will be easier on my knees. Might give it a try.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. I hope all the pics got to you intact.
> 
> It has been suggested that I try the eliptical rather than the treadmill since it will be easier on my knees. Might give it a try.


Yes thanks, they did.

I find the elliptical significantly easier on my knees. You place your feet down in the correct position and then apply power. Because I don't have to continuously lift and set down my feet with each step, they remain in a safer position for my knees. Plus, the low impact helps protect my knees.

When I start to get tired on the treadmill, I notice that it becomes more difficult to strike down in the correct position. My knees get tired and sore very quickly and my stride rapidly deteriorates, despite an all out effort to maintain it. It's never good to stumble on a treadmill at high speeds. Fling! CRASH!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes thanks, they did.
> 
> I find the elliptical significantly easier on my knees. You place your feet down in the correct position and then apply power. Because I don't have to continuously lift and set down my feet with each step, they remain in a safer position for my knees. Plus, the low impact helps protect my knees.
> 
> When I start to get tired on the treadmill, I notice that it becomes more difficult to strike down in the correct position. My knees get tired and sore very quickly and my stride rapidly deteriorates, despite an all out effort to maintain it. It's never good to stumble on a treadmill at high speeds. Fling! CRASH!



Interesting. I have tried an eliptical once for about four seconds. I fell off. As I have said, it is by the grace of God that I am able to walk, chew gum and talk at the same time. Still, might give it another try someday soon.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> It's never good to stumble on a treadmill at high speeds. Fling! CRASH!


FLING --CRASH!!!! ???  doesn't sound safe over there.... :lmao:



Hello All,
Just a pop in as I am still busy doing work for a client, but saying hello for now... 

I hope everyone is having as beautiful a day as we are, but I am sure some of you are still embracing your snow shovels... 

Saw an ad for Gracies show Marc, and sent the information to a few friends ... so they will be watching also and cheering Gracie on.... 

Off to check on SAP and then off to work... 

Have a great day...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> FLING --CRASH!!!! ???  doesn't sound safe over there.... :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> Just a pop in as I am still busy doing work for a client, but saying hello for now...
> 
> I hope everyone is having as beautiful a day as we are, but I am sure some of you are still embracing your snow shovels...
> 
> Saw an ad for Gracies show Marc, and sent the information to a few friends ... so they will be watching also and cheering Gracie on....
> 
> Off to check on SAP and then off to work...
> 
> Have a great day...


Afternoon, Leslie. How are you today? How is your son and his family making out? Must be difficult on you all. You are in my thoughts and prayers, which is why I am looking for special quotes for you each day. It's the least I can do. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, you saw an ad for Westminister? It is next week when Gracie heads to NYC. We shall see.

"FLING --CRASH!!!! ??? doesn't sound safe over there.... " Yes, that was the sound of me trying to run on a treadmill, listen to music and sing to the music .................... XX)XX)


----------



## SINC

Leslie, where did you see the ad for the show?

Marc, have you anything on your web site about Gracie and the show that I could redirect from SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Leslie, where did you see the ad for the show?
> 
> Marc, have you anything on your web site about Gracie and the show that I could redirect from SAP?


Don, Deborah is in the process of redesigning our HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS website to include something about Gracie and Westminister. That is all she will tell me ........................ 

Still, I am in charge of Gracie's Zen training and her Tai Chi lessons.


----------



## SINC

If you do put something up, let me know and I will link to it on SAP for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you do put something up, let me know and I will link to it on SAP for you.


Merci. I keep joking with Deborah that she should be prepared for all the interviews she will have to do on the morning shows if Gracie wins Best of Show. :clap::clap::clap: We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still hard to believe that Gracie went from the top picture to the bottom picture to the middle picture. Deborah always saw the potential in her, but I just thought she was shy and cute. :love2:


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Marc,
Well gracie sure grew into a beautiful girl... I went to the site to see what changes had been made, just wondering, does SW mean in south west Canada?? or does it stand for 'Sou Wester.... to denote NL :lmao: Sorry couldn't resist... 

I thought she had American and Canadian Championship.... not too familiar with all the 'titles' , btu I do know Best in Show and Best of Breed ... 

I heard this when I came in from outside, I have no idea what channel .... I assume there was an ad, the announcer just said (what I caught) 'for all you dog lovers be sure to tune in to the 'big show' I think it was some news broadcast, could have been Fox for all I know.... so I didn't actually SEE an ad..... sorry... but there was obviously talk... 

Thanks Marc, you thoughts are welcome, I think things are going fine with them, but who knows... telling me they are fine is all I can get... but I am sure as time goes on things will be more emotional...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hi Marc,
> Well gracie sure grew into a beautiful girl... I went to the site to see what changes had been made, just wondering, does SW mean in south west Canada?? or does it stand for 'Sou Wester.... to denote NL :lmao: Sorry couldn't resist...
> 
> I thought she had American and Canadian Championship.... not too familiar with all the 'titles' , btu I do know Best in Show and Best of Breed ...
> 
> I heard this when I came in from outside, I have no idea what channel .... I assume there was an ad, the announcer just said (what I caught) 'for all you dog lovers be sure to tune in to the 'big show' I think it was some news broadcast, could have been Fox for all I know.... so I didn't actually SEE an ad..... sorry... but there was obviously talk...
> 
> Thanks Marc, you thoughts are welcome, I think things are going fine with them, but who knows... telling me they are fine is all I can get... but I am sure as time goes on things will be more emotional...


Glad to hear that you are staying strong for your son. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SW means "Standard Wire", just as MW means "Mini Wire". Best of Breed would mean she is the best Wirehaired doxie. Best of Group means she is the best hound. Best of Show means she wins all the marbles. 

The "Big Show" is Westminster here in North America, with Crufts the big show in England. Gracie is such a long shot since dachshunds have never won at Westminster, and the last Canadian dog to win there was back in 1959. Still, she is one of 21 wirehaired dachshunds, so anything can happen. She has both her CKC and AKC championships, so she is eligible to be invited to Westminster. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Eeeesh. Now you know why you didn't sleep well...you were having nightmares about what was gonna happen...a premarenition! Doesn't that just choke you that both drives failed? That happens often unfortunately. I hope all of your accounting data is safe and sound. What a pain.
> 
> Good luck with the running. Looks like a good program.





Dr.G. said:


> Strange, because exercise is supposed to help you sleep. Good luck this weekend.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your server. Either choice does not seem easy. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Thanks Kim & Marc. 

Actually, I think my sleeplessness was a combination of the server failure and the world's most immature construction project manager. For whatever reason, he doesn't seem to be working out anymore, and we have been thinking that it might be best to end things with him for this project, but let him know that we still would consider working with him in the future.... to try and keep it on a good note. 

So we met with him, and after listening to him rant about how frustrated and unhappy he is with this job, we thought it sounded like he wanted out of this too, so it all looked good.... and then the moment he realized that we were trying to end things, he did an about-face and started railing on about how unfair it is that he's getting let go when it's everyone else's fault that the job is not going well, and that he doesn't understand how we can possibly end things on a good note if we are letting him go, because the only way this can end on a good note is to keep him and get rid of everyone he doesn't like. 

This was followed by an additional temper tantrum and him storming out of the building. Oy.



Dr.G. said:


> Good idea, Sonal. What are your favorite authors?


Hard to name favourites, but I've been making an effort not to read things I've already read before, and subsequently, I post a small book review on Facebook. The last few things I've read were: 

Pride & Prejudice (not a big fan of Victorian literature, but I did like this.)
The Pillars of the Earth (just a good old-fashioned story, very enjoyable.)
Annabel (lovely writing, but I was expecting more out of it.)
The Cellist of Sarajevo (beautifully written, hits you very profoundly.)

Right now, I'm reading World Without End, which is the sequel to Pillars. Am enjoying it, but so far I think I prefer Pillars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thanks Kim & Marc.
> 
> Actually, I think my sleeplessness was a combination of the server failure and the world's most immature construction project manager. For whatever reason, he doesn't seem to be working out anymore, and we have been thinking that it might be best to end things with him for this project, but let him know that we still would consider working with him in the future.... to try and keep it on a good note.
> 
> So we met with him, and after listening to him rant about how frustrated and unhappy he is with this job, we thought it sounded like he wanted out of this too, so it all looked good.... and then the moment he realized that we were trying to end things, he did an about-face and started railing on about how unfair it is that he's getting let go when it's everyone else's fault that the job is not going well, and that he doesn't understand how we can possibly end things on a good note if we are letting him go, because the only way this can end on a good note is to keep him and get rid of everyone he doesn't like.
> 
> This was followed by an additional temper tantrum and him storming out of the building. Oy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to name favourites, but I've been making an effort not to read things I've already read before, and subsequently, I post a small book review on Facebook. The last few things I've read were:
> 
> Pride & Prejudice (not a big fan of Victorian literature, but I did like this.)
> The Pillars of the Earth (just a good old-fashioned story, very enjoyable.)
> Annabel (lovely writing, but I was expecting more out of it.)
> The Cellist of Sarajevo (beautifully written, hits you very profoundly.)
> 
> Right now, I'm reading World Without End, which is the sequel to Pillars. Am enjoying it, but so far I think I prefer Pillars.


Sorry to hear of your woes with the project manager. Sounds like the proverbial rock and a hard place. Hopefully, things will work out in your favor.

I had heard of Steven Galloway's book "The Cellist of Sarajevo", and the problems he had with the actual cellist (I can't spell his name).

As for Pride and Prejudice, I have read it three times during and after university, and have a different opinion of the characters each time I read it, although I feel that Jane Austen's book is one of those "must reads" at some point in one's life. I picture you more like Jane Bennet rather than her sister, Elizabeth.

Have not read any of the Pillars books, but I might have a go at it on your recommendation.

Care for some tea???


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from the movies with my wife. We were shut out of Barney's Version, and had to settle on The Fighter. It was a good movie, but I liked Cinderella Man much better. Talk about a dysfunctional family!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of your woes with the project manager. Sounds like the proverbial rock and a hard place. Hopefully, things will work out in your favor.
> 
> I had heard of Steven Galloway's book "The Cellist of Sarajevo", and the problems he had with the actual cellist (I can't spell his name).
> 
> As for Pride and Prejudice, I have read it three times during and after university, and have a different opinion of the characters each time I read it, although I feel that Jane Austen's book is one of those "must reads" at some point in one's life. I picture you more like Jane Bennet rather than her sister, Elizabeth.
> 
> Have not read any of the Pillars books, but I might have a go at it on your recommendation.
> 
> Care for some tea???


He's already been replaced by someone else. And our IT guy was able to get data off the failed drive. Life is good.

I found that reading Pride and Prejudice with a very hoity-toity English accent (in my head) helped the sentences flow better for me. I do see where it would be worth a re-read down the line.

The Pillars books are not something that I'd describe as capital-L Literature, but it was a fun read. The two books are independent of each other... the second takes place a few hundred years after the first.

I just had my run, so a nice tea would be welcome. I never answered you question about white tea... I haven't tried it, but I've been very curious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> He's already been replaced by someone else. And our IT guy was able to get data off the failed drive. Life is good.
> 
> I found that reading Pride and Prejudice with a very hoity-toity English accent (in my head) helped the sentences flow better for me. I do see where it would be worth a re-read down the line.
> 
> The Pillars books are not something that I'd describe as capital-L Literature, but it was a fun read. The two books are independent of each other... the second takes place a few hundred years after the first.
> 
> I just had my run, so a nice tea would be welcome. I never answered you question about white tea... I haven't tried it, but I've been very curious.


I can't do a "hoity-toity English accent", but I still liked the book. So, are you Jane or Elizabeth???

Tea coming up ............... your choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's getting late here in St.John's, so time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Come back to us ASAP. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I am glad that you appreciate the nightly wish that we are thinking of you. Found another good quote or two for you. Paix, mon amie. 


What greater thing is there for human souls than to feel that they are joined for life - to be with each other in silent unspeakable memories. 
-- George Eliot

When you look at your life, the greatest happinesses are family happinesses. 
-- Joyce Brothers


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I can't believe I slept in this long. My wife took care of the doxies this morning and let me sleep in to rest my body ........... when she heard we are getting about 25cm of wet snow tomorrow. I appreciate this and needed the rest.

So, brunch will be a buffet-style sit down. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it would seem that sleeping in is common this morning. I went to bed at 9:30 and didn't hear a thing until 7:20 a.m. and I have to admit I likely needed it.

In my ongoing effort to build traffic on SAP, I have installed a new feature this morning which gives readers the opportunity to explore even more news from SAP. Look for the 10 thumbnail pictures just below the Live Chat window, designed to peak reader interest. The items change every time you visit and are tres interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I haven't slept in since ............ well, I can't remember. How are you feeling today? How is your son making out? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 0C temps got us out to walk some of the doxies. Now, all we have to do is try to dry them off. What a mess, even from fresh snow.


----------



## SINC

Marc. I am almost back to normal now and that goodness for that as it has been a long, hard road this past month. Crystal's cough continues to linger, but she is coping. Matt's kidney disease has not worsened over three months of testing and they have increased his drug dosage to control it and that is a good thing for his upcoming event. Monday is a big day for our family as Matt's wife will undergo a C-section and our family will grow by one. As usual, they chose not to know the gender of the new arrival, but the doc said yesterday all is well and things should go smoothly. While I only wish for a healthy grandchild, a little girl to spoil would be kind of nice.


----------



## KC4

Good morning!

Marc - you must go through a lot of towels drying that gang off....maybe you need to construct a doxie dryer out of one of those agility tubes with a giant blower at one end...then run them through! 

Don- Yeah, how are you feeling today? Have you finally shaken that nasty bug? Off to check out the new features on SAP soon.

Sonal - Glad to hear that your accounting data is safe. Sorry to hear of the issue with the contractor, but I see it's resolved, albeit a little stressfully. I've been a little disappointed with my contractors on my reno project but it's almost complete and I'm just going to tough it out and remain vigilant for the remaining duration. It's amazing what my "experts" didn't catch, but I did. How about this one - a kitchen island with no power to it, at all? The user would have be forced to string an extension cord to it from across the room.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don- Yeah, how are you feeling today? Have you finally shaken that nasty bug? Off to check out the new features on SAP soon.


Kim, see my post right above yours.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.

Had breakfast with a friend of mine at the local foodie diner.... french toast stuffed with pear and walnuts. Mmmm....

Marc--I still think I'm more Elizabeth than Jane, but I think if I re-read the book, I will find the my impressions of the characters will change, and I may then have a different conclusion. 

Kim--I know; some of the mistakes can be mind-boggling. I have not found any better option than vigilance. How on earth is an extension cord draped all over a brand-new kitchen an acceptable solution? 

I think part of the blow-up with this guy was that right beforehand I'd discovered that something he'd be ranting and raving about as a problem for weeks was actually not a problem at all.... apparently some time ago, he'd put his hand in front of the cold air return, felt the cold air, and was convinced that the HVAC guy (my trade, not his) had made a huge mistake and that the return was blowing out cold air instead of sucking it in. The HVAC guy (who hates him) didn't believe him and wouldn't go check. 

So he wanted to show me so that I could convince the HVAC guy. I put my hand in front... I did feel cold air but I couldn't tell which direction it was going in. So I took a piece of paper out of my purse... and it was sucked straight in.

Personally, I was just happy we didn't have another problem to fix. But I think he was embarrassed and his pride was hurt.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc. I am almost back to normal now and that goodness for that as it has been a long, hard road this past month. Crystal's cough continues to linger, but she is coping. Matt's kidney disease has not worsened over three months of testing and they have increased his drug dosage to control it and that is a good thing for his upcoming event. Monday is a big day for our family as Matt's wife will undergo a C-section and our family will grow by one. As usual, they chose not to know the gender of the new arrival, but the doc said yesterday all is well and things should go smoothly. While I only wish for a healthy grandchild, a little girl to spoil would be kind of nice.


Good luck next week, Don. Yes, a girl would be nice. Just so long as he/she is healthy, that is all that really matters in the end.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Had breakfast with a friend of mine at the local foodie diner.... french toast stuffed with pear and walnuts. Mmmm....

Marc--I still think I'm more Elizabeth than Jane, but I think if I re-read the book, I will find the my impressions of the characters will change, and I may then have a different conclusion. "

Afternoon, Sonal. That sounds really good. Must put it on the menu at The Cafe Chez Marc.

I have not read P&P for years, but I still get the first impression that you are more Jane than Elizabeth. I might have to reread the book again just to make sure. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - you must go through a lot of towels drying that gang off....maybe you need to construct a doxie dryer out of one of those agility tubes with a giant blower at one end...then run them through!" 

Afternoon, Kim. That is a grand idea. Running through one of those and then jumping all about might help. Then, a nap in the afternoon sun. Must give it a try.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> So he wanted to show me so that I could convince the HVAC guy. I put my hand in front... I did feel cold air but I couldn't tell which direction it was going in. So I took a piece of paper out of my purse... and it was sucked straight in.


Clever of you, and tragically funny.



Sonal said:


> Personally, I was just happy we didn't have another problem to fix. But I think he was embarrassed and his pride was hurt.


Sheesh. I would be embarrassed too, if I was him. He obviously doesn't understand much about HVAC systems. One would have to install the blowers backwards (impossible without a lot of modifications) in order for this to happen. Of course the HVAC guy didn't need to check. 

How about a full length coat closet "redesigned" with a "convenient" 18" deep pocket into one side for storage shelves? Umm, OK, so does that mean the coats hanging directly in front of the shelves have to be removed every time anyone wants to access the shelves? D'oh! OH, and these "redesigns" were done on the fly, without my prior knowledge or approval (of course)...because "during a construction project, contractors sometimes must make decisions on the spot". They took space intended for the bedroom walk-in closet and repurposed it for these shelves because it was, in their opinion "more efficient". Yeah, maybe for the drywall subcontractors.

The french toast sounds great...did it have cheese too? Gotta have cheese with that combo...


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Sheesh. I would be embarrassed too, if I was him. He obviously doesn't understand much about HVAC systems. One would have to install the blowers backwards (impossible without a lot of modifications) in order for this to happen. Of course the HVAC guy didn't need to check.


You know, everyone makes mistakes, and in fact my dad had put his hand in front of the return and felt the same thing the project manager felt... but hey, at least own up and say "whoops" instead of going off on a rant. 

I think what strikes me the most is that he lets his personal feelings about a person determine how qualified he thinks they are. I know he hates the HVAC guy. But rather than question is own assumption about return was malfunctioning (which would take some extraordinarily wrong installation) he immediately assumes he's right and everyone else is wrong..... including us. This isn't the first time that's happened. 

Trust me, I am relieved to have someone else in place. 



KC4 said:


> OH, and these "redesigns" were done on the fly, without my prior knowledge or approval (of course)...because "during a construction project, contractors sometimes must make decisions on the spot". They took space intended for the bedroom walk-in closet and repurposed it for these shelves because it was, in their opinion "more efficient". Yeah, maybe for the drywall subcontractors.


That is absolute BS and totally unacceptable. Yes, sometimes things happen in a construction project that are unpredictable and require a change, sometimes people make mistakes and it's easier to work with it than change it.... but it's not like someone discovered a pipe they can't move, or laid tiles in a different pattern here--that is a redesign of the layout. That's not for the contractor to decide.



KC4 said:


> The french toast sounds great...did it have cheese too? Gotta have cheese with that combo...


I believe it did, but for the life of me, I can't remember which.... it was a mild one (ricotta?) whatever it was.... Mmmm....


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Marc. I am almost back to normal now and that goodness for that as it has been a long, hard road this past month. Crystal's cough continues to linger, but she is coping. Matt's kidney disease has not worsened over three months of testing and they have increased his drug dosage to control it and that is a good thing for his upcoming event. Monday is a big day for our family as Matt's wife will undergo a C-section and our family will grow by one. As usual, they chose not to know the gender of the new arrival, but the doc said yesterday all is well and things should go smoothly. While I only wish for a healthy grandchild, a little girl to spoil would be kind of nice.


I am glad to see you are feeling more in the pink... it has been a long siege with that cold... 
As for being a new grandparent, my bets are that you will be a grandma... 

I guess in this case I can only be 1/2 wrong... :lmao: 
but my $$ is on a girl... good luck and be sure to drop in with all the details ASAP!! 
I am thrilled to hear there has been no new surprises with Matts' condition... 
Lots of cranberry juice (pure, not watered down) is a great help in clearing / cleaning the kidneys.... 
Tell him to keep up the good work, is he on a transplant list??


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Leslie. All the people I have sent that PowerPoint presentation to have been VERY impressed. Thanks for including me in your "7". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Leslie. All the people I have sent that PowerPoint presentation to have been VERY impressed. Thanks for including me in your "7". Paix, mon amie.


Welcome Marc, it is really quite a beautiful presentation... I am glad you enjoyed it.. 

Well off to get a package wrapped up for a client, have to get it into the post monday...

it is my first mail out... and I am so hoping the family will be pleased... 

then to do all that did not get done today ... so I will bid you all an early good night,
and ask who is going to win the big game??

I am rooting for the Packers... have no idea why, just feels right... 

Nite All


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Welcome Marc, it is really quite a beautiful presentation... I am glad you enjoyed it..
> 
> Well off to get a package wrapped up for a client, have to get it into the post monday...
> 
> it is my first mail out... and I am so hoping the family will be pleased...
> 
> then to do all that did not get done today ... so I will bid you all an early good night,
> and ask who is going to win the big game??
> 
> I am rooting for the Packers... have no idea why, just feels right...
> 
> Nite All


Good night, Leslie. I am rooting for the Packers ............. the team with the G on their helmet. 

Be inspired and comforted by the words in the presentation. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I shall try to get up early enough to make a fine Sunday Brunch for us all. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope that this finds you and your family well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. How does Sunday Brunch in Bed sound to you? Thought it would be a nice change of pace. We have loads of fresh fruit, cereals, oatmeals, French toast and both New York and Montreal-style bagels. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, too late for brekkie in bed as I am already up, but some oatmeal on a cool morning does sound good. In honour of Super Bowl LXV, we've got an amusing video of Texas fans trying to pronounce the names of Wisconsin cities on SAP. Also a video Elaine tipped us off to on speed control.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, too late for brekkie in bed as I am already up, but some oatmeal on a cool morning does sound good. In honour of Super Bowl LXV, we've got an amusing video of Texas fans trying to pronounce the names of Wisconsin cities on SAP. Also a video Elaine tipped us off to on speed control.


Morning, Don. A bowl of hot Scottish oatmeal? Coming right up.


----------



## SINC

You bet Marc, also forgot to mention the yarn about pet owners who throw lavish parties for their pets. Given those birthday party shots of yours, it might interest you as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet Marc, also forgot to mention the yarn about pet owners who throw lavish parties for their pets. Given those birthday party shots of yours, it might interest you as well.


I shall check it out once I get some fresh coffee on the go. Our doxie parties are very low-key, however. I do know of someone who actually rented a limo to drive around a poodle on his birthday, complete with some of his friends and their owners.


----------



## Cameo

Good day all!!! I have finally finished shoveling myself out - it took about an hour and 15 minutes all in all to do the driveway. Maybe next year I will toss in the shovel and get a snowblower. We had one that didn't work, the kids were going to fix it but it never happened and I wasn't sure that a snowblower on a gravel driveway was a good idea. But I am tempted to try it anyhow!!!!

I may pop over to my parents later to see if they are shoveled out yet or not. Sometimes their neighbor plows them out. (I think there is something wrong with my spell check cause I though neighbour was spelt with a "u" - one of them is wrong anyhow!!!)

Leslie, you know you are in my thoughts. 

I haven't been online in a while, but it is a really nice, warm feeling knowing that even though absent, that I have been thought about. It and this forum have brought me through some very lonely times these past couple of years. So, thank you.

Did the groundhog see it's shadow? I didn't catch it. Regardless, there is still about 6 weeks between Feb 2 and March 21st.............

Don, I have your site bookmarked and have been checking it out. As usual, you do a wonderful job.

Glad to see Caman back online, I haven't caught up on reading, but saw your name. Hoping things are okay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Good to see you back, even for a short while. You are an important part of our Shang family, and are missed when you are silent for long periods of time. Glad also that you like the fact that we think of you and express those thoughts.

Good luck with the shoveling. Snow is really coming down now here in St.John's, so I shall be joining you shortly. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## eMacMan

Cameo said:


> Good day all!!! I have finally finished shoveling myself out - it took about an hour and 15 minutes all in all to do the driveway. Maybe next year I will toss in the shovel and get a snowblower. We had one that didn't work, the kids were going to fix it but it never happened and I wasn't sure that a snowblower on a gravel driveway was a good idea. But I am tempted to try it anyhow!!!!
> 
> I may pop over to my parents later to see if they are shoveled out yet or not. Sometimes their neighbor plows them out. (I think there is something wrong with my spell check cause I though neighbour was spelt with a "u" - one of them is wrong anyhow!!!)
> 
> Leslie, you know you are in my thoughts.
> 
> I haven't been online in a while, but it is a really nice, warm feeling knowing that even though absent, that I have been thought about. It and this forum have brought me through some very lonely times these past couple of years. So, thank you.
> 
> *Did the groundhog see it's shadow? I didn't catch it. Regardless, there is still about 6 weeks between Feb 2 and March 21st.............
> *
> Don, I have your site bookmarked and have been checking it out. As usual, you do a wonderful job.
> 
> Glad to see Caman back online, I haven't caught up on reading, but saw your name. Hoping things are okay.


Not in Punxy, still I do believe that this year he may have been lying, probably because some nut in a top hat rousted him out of a sound sleep to ask his opinion on the weather.


----------



## Cameo

LOL, yeah, I don't respond well to being woken up with silly questions either.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not in Punxy, still I do believe that this year he may have been lying, probably because some nut in a top hat rousted him out of a sound sleep to ask his opinion on the weather.


Right you are, Bob.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> LOL, yeah, I don't respond well to being woken up with silly questions either.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going back to our discussions about running, here are two interesting sites with some intereresting insights/speculations.

Are we taking evolution into our own hands? - CNN.com

Christopher McDougall: Are we born to run? | Video on TED.com


----------



## SINC

I know better than to ask a silly question, but just exactly how did a fool and his money get together in the first place?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I know better than to ask a silly question, but just exactly how did a fool and his money get together in the first place?


:lmao: 

Maybe they got an inheritance and went to Smith Barney. :greedy: 

YouTube - Bump-out + Smith Barney


----------



## SINC

Now there's a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from doing my driveway and four other driveways. I am pooped. We only got about 12cm of snow, and it was so wet that it did not drift. Then the sleet came and kept it intact. The snow blower made it much easier. Currently, it is now +3C and I am going to take a nice hot bath. Later, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A student just sent this to me, but did not supply any citation. Still, it's a good read. 

THE CREATION OF THE TEACHER

The Good Lord was creating teachers. It was His sixth day of 'overtime' and He knew that this was a tremendous responsibility for teachers would touch the lives of so many impressionable young children. An angel appeared to Him and said, "You are taking a long time to figure this one out."

"Yes," said the Lord, " but have you read the specs on this order?"

TEACHER:

…must stand above all students, yet be on their level
... must be able to do 180 things not connected with the subject being taught
... must run on coffee and leftovers,
... must communicate vital knowledge to all students daily and be right most of the time
... must have more time for others than for herself/himself
... must have a smile that can endure through pay cuts, problematic children, and worried parents
... must go on teaching when parents question every move and others are not supportive
... must have 6 pair of hands.

"Six pair of hands, " said the angel, "that's impossible"
"Well, " said the Lord, " it is not the hands that are the problem. It is the three pairs of eyes that are presenting the most difficulty!"

The angel looked incredulous, " Three pairs of eyes...on a standard model?"

The Lord nodded His head, " One pair can see a student for what he is and not what others have labeled him as. Another pair of eyes is in the back of the teacher's head to see what should not be seen, but what must be known. The eyes in the front are only to look at the child as he/she 'acts out' in order to reflect, " I understand and I still believe in you", without so much as saying a word to the child."

"Lord, " said the angel, " this is a very large project and I think you should work on it tomorrow".

"I can't," said the Lord, " for I have come very close to creating something much like Myself. I have one that comes to work when he/she is sick.....teaches a class of children that do not want to learn....has a special place in his/her heart for children who are not his/her own.....understands the struggles of those who have difficulty....never takes the students for granted..."

The angel looked closely at the model the Lord was creating. 
"It is too soft-hearted, " said the angel.

"Yes," said the Lord, " but also tough, You can not imagine what this teacher can endure or do, if necessary".

"Can this teacher think?" asked the angel.

"Not only think," said the Lord,. "but reason and compromise."

The angel came closer to have a better look at the model and ran his finger over the teacher's cheek.

"Well, Lord, " said the angel, your job looks fine but there is a leak. I told you that you were putting too much into this model. You can not imagine the stress that will be placed upon the teacher."

The Lord moved in closer and lifted the drop of moisture from the teacher's cheek. It shone and glistened in the light.

"It is not a leak," He said, "It is a tear."

"A tear? What is that?" asked the angel, "What is a tear for?"

The Lord replied with great thought, " It is for the joy and pride of seeing a child accomplish even the smallest task. It is for the loneliness of children who have a hard time to fit in and it is for compassion for the feelings of their parents. It comes from the pain of not being able to reach some children and the disappointment those children feel in themselves. It comes often when a teacher has been with a class for a year and must say good-bye to those students and get ready to welcome a new class."

"My, " said the angel, " The tear thing is a great idea...You are a genius!!"

The Lord looked somber, "I didn't put it there."


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again. Had a nice hot bath .............. only to hear the sound of the plows coming down our cul-de-sac to widen the road. So, off I went again with my snow blower. Still, at +2C, the snow was soft and there was no ice, so my snow blower looked like it was making slushies at the end of each driveway. Had another quick shower, watched a bit of the first quarter of the Super Bowl (I have $2 riding on the Packers), and now I am ready for some hot tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Gracie leaves for NYC tomorrow morning, via Halifax. She will be driven by her handler to NYC. No Canadian Dog has ever won either the Wirehaired Dachshund breed, or the Hound group, so she is not the odds on favorite. Still, if the Giants can win their first World Series since 1959, anything is possible. We shall see. 

Just did some checking and found the following:

2011 Westminster Kennel Club Show Day 1 - will be on TSN LIVE on Monday
February 14th from 9pm-12am AST

2011 Westminster Kennel Club Show Day 2 - will be on TSN LIVE on Tuesday
February 15th from 9pm -12am AST.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good Super Bowl game. Watched most of it with my son. We haven't done that in years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I really ache, but it is good exercise shoveling snow. See y'all in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I appreciate your support. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Deborah and I truly appreciate your kind words today. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Nite Marc... thanks...
Why is Gracie going so early before the show?? I thought she might go on Friday, is there a reason she will go so early?? 

Will Deborah be going to NY on the Friday to see how it all comes together for Gracie? So exciting... just so exciting, I have the tape set for the show so I can watch it at my leisure if I can't see it at that time.... 

Fingers crossed, and BTW I sure liked the verse on teachers... so darn true... 

Sleep well.Breakfast comes early...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Nite Marc... thanks...
> Why is Gracie going so early before the show?? I thought she might go on Friday, is there a reason she will go so early??
> 
> Will Deborah be going to NY on the Friday to see how it all comes together for Gracie? So exciting... just so exciting, I have the tape set for the show so I can watch it at my leisure if I can't see it at that time....
> 
> Fingers crossed, and BTW I sure liked the verse on teachers... so darn true...
> 
> Sleep well.Breakfast comes early...


Gracie leaves for Halifax, where the handler is located, and they will travel on down to NYC. Deborah leaves for NYC on Friday.

Glad you liked the verse about teachers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Looks like most of us are in chilly temps, so a hot breakfast will be ready when you are up and about to face the new week. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

How about this one: Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are right about it being chilly, same applies here. Today will see the arrival of our new grandchild. Matt and Holly have to be at the hospital at 6:00 a.m. for prep work so Ann is just going out the door to look after Jett for the day. The event itself is booked for 8:15 this morning so we don't have long to wait. Will report back once we know how it all turns out. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good luck with the new Sinclair. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we got Gracie sent off to Halifax. We shall see how she does next week.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you are right about it being chilly, same applies here. Today will see the arrival of our new grandchild. Matt and Holly have to be at the hospital at 6:00 a.m. for prep work so Ann is just going out the door to look after Jett for the day. The event itself is booked for 8:15 this morning so we don't have long to wait. Will report back once we know how it all turns out. Later . . .


What great news... I am sure she is born by now...  



Dr.G. said:


> How about this one: Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning all: It's snowing here today, we have about 6 inches on the ground, and that is after shoveling 6 inches from the driveway.... Oh well can't complain, some others have much more snow than we do here in Bowmanville.

Don, I hope everything goes well with the new arrival.

Marc, I didn't get to see the SuperBowl yesterday, all I've been hearing is about the Ads, which we seldom get to see here, the blown anthem, and the poor half-time show.......oh, yes, there was a game on as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: It's snowing here today, we have about 6 inches on the ground, and that is after shoveling 6 inches from the driveway.... Oh well can't complain, some others have much more snow than we do here in Bowmanville.
> 
> Don, I hope everything goes well with the new arrival.
> 
> Marc, I didn't get to see the SuperBowl yesterday, all I've been hearing is about the Ads, which we seldom get to see here, the blown anthem, and the poor half-time show.......oh, yes, there was a game on as well.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, a blown anthem, but a good game. I like a game that is not a blowout. I don't watch the halftime show, so I haven't a clue what took place.

More snow here forecast for tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 

Don--hope everything went well with the newest grandchild. Am awaiting pictures.

Snowing here.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Yes, a blown anthem, but a good game. I like a game that is not a blowout. I don't watch the halftime show, so I haven't a clue what took place.
> 
> More snow here forecast for tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


Black Eyed Peas. The light show was OK but I found it difficult to impossible to clearly understand the lyrics. Maybe an advantage as I believe they snuck an anti-war message into the middle song of the set. Given this was on Fox that would be a bit of a coup.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle, Sonal, Rp, no word yet on today's events, we're patiently waiting.

As for the Black Eyed Peas . . . Yuk! 

See new thread I started called "Best Line Of The Day . . ."


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Black Eyed Peas. The light show was OK but I found it difficult to impossible to clearly understand the lyrics. Maybe an advantage as I believe they snuck an anti-war message into the middle song of the set. Given this was on Fox that would be a bit of a coup.


Afternoon, Bob. How are you today?

Anti-war songs on Fox!!!!!?????????  No way. "Death before dishonor".


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you today? How is your running going?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you today? How is your running going?


Life is pretty good. Still trying to transfer from the old project manager to the new guy. My dad still thinks we can talk him around to be helpful during the next couple of weeks of his notice period. I think we should write him a check for the balance of the notice period and tell him not to let the door hit him on the way out. (One of us is an optimist.)

Ran with Gordan yesterday on side-by-side treadmills. About halfway through, my treadmill decided it was done, and so I had to pause and convince it to turn back on again. Was so frustrated by the stupid thing that I ended up running a lot faster. 

Still, week 1 is done. On to week 2.... running for 90 seconds.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with you on the project manager situation. Re the treadmill, it has a mind of its own. Still, kudos on your program so far.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. How are you today?
> 
> Anti-war songs on Fox!!!!!?????????  No way. "Death before dishonor".


Still recovering from Saturday driving home in these conditions. Because of the weather had to go through Coutts. Since weekend traffic was low the car search was an inevitable but irritating delay as it cost me about 15 minutes of clear weather driving. By the time they were finished the snow had returned. 

Everyone knew they weren't going to find anything but the supervisor can't stand to see the search staff idle. Interestingly among the things they claimed to be searching for was evidence of terrorist activities, but no one was wearing flak gear. Even the border guards know they are more likely to be struck by lightning than to find a terrorist. 

Will give them credit for being courteous and leaving things in the same place they found them.

View attachment 18253


----------



## macdoodle

Good day everyone,
I have got all the shoveling done for now anyway, and am cooking some potatoes so I can top them with gravy for my lunch, might not sound so great, but I love to have this once in awhile with some veggies.... sneek in a bit of butter too!!

Here is a guy I would not ever want to play cards with, I am sure he is banned from Casinos!! 
Turn it up, he has an Aussie accent and doesn't speak slowly....  


Best Card Trick Ever


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, at least you got home safe and sound. That is what counts. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good day everyone,
> I have got all the shoveling done for now anyway, and am cooking some potatoes so I can top them with gravy for my lunch, might not sound so great, but I love to have this once in awhile with some veggies.... sneek in a bit of butter too!!
> 
> Here is a guy I would not ever want to play cards with, I am sure he is banned from Casinos!!
> Turn it up, he has an Aussie accent and doesn't speak slowly....
> 
> 
> Best Card Trick Ever


Cool trick, Leslie.

Our snow shoveling begins again this time tomorrow. A foot is forecast not, maybe more. Environment Canada can't make up it's mind. tptptptp


----------



## SINC

What a morning, we've been frantic with worry when Matt and Holly went to the hospital at 6:00 a.m. and no news until just a few minutes ago. It's a girl! She arrived about 9:40 a.m., but they kept Mom in the OR for a couple of hours to be sure all was well and let Matt take the baby to the room, so he has had her for a while now. Mom and daughter just fine.

Holly didn't want Matt to phone anyone until she could be there with him, thus the delay. They called Ann who was frantic and when she relayed the message to me, all she could remember is she weighed 7 lbs something and no name had been chosen yet.

I must have been a good boy as I got my wish for a little girl to spoil.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Don! A healthy granddaughter--what more could anyone ask for?


----------



## SINC

Yes Sonal, that is all I asked, the little girl was a bonus.  No pics yet, that will come this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, Don. You got your little girl to spoil. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

Still no name, but here she is:


----------



## Sonal

Awwwwww..... she looks so sweet!


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful, Don. You have the right to kvell now.


----------



## SINC

Update: 7 lbs 7 oz, born on the 7th. Neat eh?


----------



## KC4

Congrats Don! She's a doll! Yes, very lucky 7s for her.

Kacey was born on the 7th day of the 7th month...at about 7:20 in the morning weighing 7 lbs something (I can't remember exactly). 

Ughh. I've already shoveled 2.5 walks of 10-12 inches of snow and it's still coming down.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Congrats Don! She's a doll! Yes, very lucky 7s for her.
> 
> Kacey was born on the 7th day of the 7th month...at about 7:20 in the morning weighing 7 lbs something (I can't remember exactly).
> 
> Ughh. I've already shoveled 2.5 walks of 10-12 inches of snow and it's still coming down.


Kim, 7 is my lucky number as well, having been born on the 7th.

Come and help us shovel. Forecasts are now for anywhere from 30-40cm of snow. :-(


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Congrats Don! She's a doll! Yes, very lucky 7s for her.
> 
> Kacey was born on the 7th day of the 7th month...at about 7:20 in the morning weighing 7 lbs something (I can't remember exactly).


7th month in the year 1977 here.... 

Had I been born 3 days later, it would have been the 7th day. Drat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. This time tomorrow I shall be outside shoveling, trying to keep some of the driveway clear of blowing snow. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. "Never Forget". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

:clap::clap: Congratulations Don!! she is a real sweetheart, and a good size... you will be parading her about with great joy... and lots of lucky 7's to boot... gotta love that!!

She will be the prefect size and age come summer for you to baby sit... and take that stroller about town as you collect the news and get some fresh air and exercise.. all in one deal!! :lmao:


You won't have enough cards for all the photos you will be taking of your little Sadie / Hannah  (I mention that because she 'looks' like an old fashioned girl, but she will have 'spunk' )

It doesn't matter what her name is, she will still have spunk .. won't fool her... often!

Off to catch up on some work, until tomorrow, good night ...


----------



## MaxPower

Congratulations Don. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SINC

Thanks Warren, you coming out of "retirement" means a lot to me.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all,

I'm still alive and well. I just got over a round of Bells Palsy. I was diagnosed about 7 years ago and it relapsed a couple of weeks ago. Fortunately the Meds did their trick, but they are hard on the system.

Then to top it off, I participated in a relay race for the Winter Olympics at my kids school. Bad mistake. I would up spraining my LCL (lateral collateral ligament). Hurt like hell for the first couple of days, but it is on the mend. I just have to nurse it for a while.

Other than that, things are going well. Business is picking up, the family is good, so all is well.


----------



## MaxPower

I do lurk around these parts Don. I just haven't been posting as frequently is all.


----------



## MaxPower

BTW Don, there's a slim chance that I may be coming around your neck of the woods. If it happens, I will definitely have to get together with you and knock back a cold one or two.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> BTW Don, there's a slim chance that I may be coming around your neck of the woods. If it happens, I will definitely have to get together with you and knock back a cold one or two.


Any time old friend, any time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## MaxPower

Hopefully things will work out.

I'm in talks with a distributor in Edmonton. I prefer to do business like this face to face, so I may be hopping on a plane to seal the deal. We shall see.....


----------



## Ena

Don, had to congratulate you on the joyful news! Good life to her

(I'm well but still finding work very heavy so rather than complain I don't post)


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I'm still alive and well. I just got over a round of Bells Palsy. I was diagnosed about 7 years ago and it relapsed a couple of weeks ago. Fortunately the Meds did their trick, but they are hard on the system.
> 
> Then to top it off, I participated in a relay race for the Winter Olympics at my kids school. Bad mistake. I would up spraining my LCL (lateral collateral ligament). Hurt like hell for the first couple of days, but it is on the mend. I just have to nurse it for a while.
> 
> Other than that, things are going well. Business is picking up, the family is good, so all is well.


Hi Warren! Nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear about the Bells Palsy attack. Glad it's gone now. And the LCL...Is that in your butt? (Snort) .. Well, wherever it is, hope it's not busted for long. Sounds like it's time for some self-physical therapy! 

Good to hear the family is well and the business is trucking along. Best of luck with teh new distributor. 



Ena said:


> Don, had to congratulate you on the joyful news! Good life to her
> 
> (I'm well but still finding work very heavy so rather than complain I don't post)


Ann, nice to hear from you. I wouldn't object to hearing a /commiserating with a  post about a very heavy workload. Sometimes it helps to vent. Just ask a kettle, says the steam-pot.


----------



## KC4

Sheesh. The roads are very, very icy here. I almost was t-boned at intersections twice while driving home from class tonight. One missed me by mere inches, I'm certain. The other driver was going rather fast as well. I'm still shaking over it. 

I have seen so many accidents and vehicles in the ditch today, I've lost count. I've even seen 2 different accidents at the same intersection, including one with a City of Calgary vehicle smashed into the back of an empty school bus. Later I passed through the same intersection, but somebody had since taken the stop sign out. Now people have two reasons not to stop there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is upon us here in St.John's, so that calls for a fine breakfast for one and all. Enjoy.

So good to see you back, Warren. Sorry to hear of your Bells Palsy attack and the LCL injury. 
Good to see you back once again, Ann.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a quick coffee and I have to run. Lots to do this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a quick coffee and I have to run. Lots to do this morning.


One coffee to go, Don. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all" - 22 here, with ......wait for it................ sun! I almost forgot what that big orangey thingy was in the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How are you today ............. other than being blinded by the sunshine?


----------



## Rps

I'm well, and you? How did you like Barney's Version?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm well, and you? How did you like Barney's Version?


We got shut out of the movie since we did not want to sit in the front rows and not next to each other. So, we went to see The Fighter, which was an OK movie. 

I just like spending some time with my wife outside of Little Debbie's Den 'o Doxies. She leaves for New York City on Friday, weather permitting.

How is Tova doing these days?


----------



## macdoodle

Good day all, chilly out and overcast sort of... guess the sun went to your house RP!

I shall have a hot tea thanks, it will work well with the biscuits I made, and the strawberry jam I didn't !

Off to get some work done, I have been invited to the Curling Alberta Mens Championships in High River... it will be the first time I have seen live curling... I am a huge fan even though I have never played, I love the strategy ...  
That happens on Friday... have to get out the warm clothes I am told, and a butt cushion...:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good day all, chilly out and overcast sort of... guess the sun went to your house RP!
> 
> I shall have a hot tea thanks, it will work well with the biscuits I made, and the strawberry jam I didn't !
> 
> Off to get some work done, I have been invited to the Curling Alberta Mens Championships in High River... it will be the first time I have seen live curling... I am a huge fan even though I have never played, I love the strategy ...
> That happens on Friday... have to get out the warm clothes I am told, and a butt cushion...:lmao:



Afternoon, Leslie. Hot tea sounds good. I have some homemade strawberry and raspberry jam, so we could share. Interested?

I like to watch curling, but have only played once. I looked like a drunken giraffe out there ........... and on roller skates to boot. So, my curling days are over. I did get one trophy .................. for the worst player ever seen at the St.John's Curling Club. After 34 years, I am still reigning champ. My plaque still is there at the Newfoundland and Labrador Sports Hall of Fame.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Hi Warren! Nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear about the Bells Palsy attack. Glad it's gone now. And the LCL...Is that in your butt? (Snort) .. Well, wherever it is, hope it's not busted for long. Sounds like it's time for some self-physical therapy!
> 
> Good to hear the family is well and the business is trucking along. Best of luck with teh new distributor.


Hi Kim. Not a pain in the butt, a pain in the knee. The LCL controls the lateral (side to side) movement of the knee.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Hi Kim. Not a pain in the butt, a pain in the knee. The LCL controls the lateral (side to side) movement of the knee.


Warren, I have been doing shallow water arthritis fitness two days a week since January. It seems to help my knees, as does the loss of 9 pounds since New Year's Day.

So good to see you back. Our brief PMs back and forth are not the same as having you back as an active member of the Shang family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. Hot tea sounds good. I have some homemade strawberry and raspberry jam, so we could share. Interested?
> 
> I like to watch curling, but have only played once. I looked like a drunken giraffe out there ........... and on roller skates to boot. So, my curling days are over. I did get one trophy .................. for the worst player ever seen at the St.John's Curling Club. After 34 years, I am still reigning champ. My plaque still is there at the Newfoundland and Labrador Sports Hall of Fame.


:lmao::lmao: I have never played, I have however done carpet bowling with the weighted ball it works very much like curling in that you do get a curve if you throw it right, I love that game... 

Like the photos, I am glsd to see Brad and team being more cohesive than they were when they first got back from the 'big win' egos got in the way I am told ... thank goodness it has settled down... 

As for those knees , have you ever tried water therapy?? 

Don, how is the new baby? Does she have a name yet? You must keep us up on her progress photo wise... she has probably stolen your heart already...


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Hi Kim. Not a pain in the butt, a pain in the knee. The LCL controls the lateral (side to side) movement of the knee.


Hahaa! Yup. I was just teasing you as usual Warren. I have an LCL issue in one of my knees as well. In addition, I also have a DGM problem today. (Draggius Gluteus Maximus) I just can't get going....I seem to have the energy of boiled lettuce.....

Coffee please Marc....just leave the carafe, I'll drink right out of it...thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Leslie, Brad G. is back with one person from the Olympic gold medal team, and it our provincial champ once again.

By "water therapy", do you mean time in the pool? If so, that is what I am doing for an hour every Tuesday and Thursday morning. We have a trained physiotherapist who gives us exercises to do, with him at pool side and us in the water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, Draggius Gluteus Maximus sounds serious. Yes, coffee might help ............. but something else might be needed. Best we keep you away from any and all doxie pups for the day. Best that you stay alert and focused.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Don, how is the new baby? Does she have a name yet? You must keep us up on her progress photo wise... she has probably stolen your heart already...


She does indeed Leslie. Here is Grandma with Shiloh Adella Sinclair.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> She does indeed Leslie. Here is Grandma with Shiloh Adella Sinclair.


:clap::clap: What a beautiful name... and doesn't grandma look pleased! 

She looks pretty big there... how very precious... say hi to all the family, and tell them they ' done good' :clap:
how is big brother taking all the fuss of anew sister?? He may need a few extra cuddles while he adjusts to it all... hard to go from one to two.... and the sharing... that is not easy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, Don. Shiloh, in Hebrew, means "messenger", or he or she who brings something. Guess she is bringing all of you a great deal of "naches" (Yiddish for proud pleasures or special joys). "A gezunt af dein kop" (A Yiddish blessing meaning "Health on her head"). 

Mazel tov, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Great pic Don! Congratulations again!


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: What a beautiful name... and doesn't grandma look pleased!
> 
> She looks pretty big there... how very precious... say hi to all the family, and tell them they ' done good' :clap:
> how is big brother taking all the fuss of anew sister?? He may need a few extra cuddles while he adjusts to it all... hard to go from one to two.... and the sharing... that is not easy!


Jett is taking it all in stride. Here he is with his Dad and new sister, 7 lbs. 7 oz. 19 in. long.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> She does indeed Leslie. Here is Grandma with Shiloh Adella Sinclair.





Dr.G. said:


> Great pic, Don. Shiloh, in Hebrew, means "messenger", or he or she who brings something. Guess she is bringing all of you a great deal of "naches" (Yiddish for proud pleasures or special joys). "A gezunt af dein kop" (A Yiddish blessing meaning "Health on her head").
> 
> Mazel tov, mon ami.


Found this to add to the meaning of her name from Marc, however I am not sure what non Gerderized means exactly, will have to check that out... 
Who cares, she is great and Jett is big enough to help... and get extra attention when baby sleeps... I am sure he will do fine... getting to be a big boy too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, "non Gerderized" Hebrew names can be given to either a boy or girl. My Hebrew name, Moishe, is only for boys.


----------



## Rps

Congrats Don. We've had a round of newborns around here as well. 19 inches is a long baby I think. Funny how small a newborn seems ..... I forgot just how small the kiddies are .


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, "non Gerderized" Hebrew names can be given to either a boy or girl. My Hebrew name, Moishe, is only for boys.


I am thinking it should be non genderized, and there has been a boo boo in the spelling... comes from someone not realizing the 'non word' didn't make sense in this context... 

makes more sense that way... 

Having pancakes for supper w/ bacon anyone in for this? (I doubt it for sure) :lmao:

How would a person find their 'Hebrew name, or is it something given to you by your parents or the Rabbi ?? (Not sure how many Rabbi's there were in Scotland or Wales...?)


----------



## Dr.G.

"How would a person find their 'Hebrew name, or is it something given to you by your parents or the Rabbi ?? (Not sure how many Rabbi's there were in Scotland or Wales...?)" For a Jewish boy, their Hebrew name is given to them on the day of their bris, at 8 days old. To be honest, I am not sure what happens for girls. In the US, they try to match the English name given to the child with a Hebrew name (e.g., Marc, Moishe). Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't count on an OtHD Breakfast. I am going out for the third time to shovel. This is a monster storm, that has dumped 8 inches of snow so far, and the worst has not even hit us, nor has the 100km/h winds. Can't see St.John's being open tomorrow morning ................. but doxies do have to go outside. Thus, maybe we should have a "Make your own breakfast" sort of Wednesday? Later, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Don't count on an OtHD Breakfast. I am going out for the third time to shovel. This is a monster storm, that has dumped 8 inches of snow so far, and the worst has not even hit us, nor has the 100km/h winds. Can't see St.John's being open tomorrow morning ................. but doxies do have to go outside. Thus, maybe we should have a "Make your own breakfast" sort of Wednesday? Later, mes amis.


Well we can bring you breakfast Marc, when we get up you will probably be starving by then.... 
Does that mean nothing is coming in or going out from the Rock?? 
Will Deborah be able to get to NYC on Friday?? I am guessing it will be over and cleared for takeoff by then, have they closed the airports ?? 
It doesn't sound very good for travel.... hope Deborah will make it out in time for the show ... 
However this is after all only going to be Wed. so I am sure it will have settled by Friday..I am sure a big jug of coffee and some steaming flapjacks with warm maple syrup and butter will keep up the energy up... unless you don't care for Maple Slurpal :lmao: I hope you get a good sleep as you do tend to wander off and do other peoples yards, make sure you are bundled up, it will be chilly I am sure... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well we can bring you breakfast Marc, when we get up you will probably be starving by then....
> Does that mean nothing is coming in or going out from the Rock??
> Will Deborah be able to get to NYC on Friday?? I am guessing it will be over and cleared for takeoff by then, have they closed the airports ??
> It doesn't sound very good for travel.... hope Deborah will make it out in time for the show ...
> However this is after all only going to be Wed. so I am sure it will have settled by Friday..I am sure a big jug of coffee and some steaming flapjacks with warm maple syrup and butter will keep up the energy up... unless you don't care for Maple Slurpal :lmao: I hope you get a good sleep as you do tend to wander off and do other peoples yards, make sure you are bundled up, it will be chilly I am sure... XX)


Thanks, Leslie. Got in from trying to dig paths and clear away escape doors from our house and three other homes. Wild scene outside with 10 inches of snow down, 4-6 more to come in the next 8 hours, all being whipped about by winds over 100km/h.

Hopefully, all will be clear by early Friday morning so Deborah can fly to NYC. We shall see.

Going to call it a night now and get up early in the morning to see what needs to be done outside.

Flapjacks would be great. Thanks for caring. "Never forget". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## eMacMan

Got out skiing (X-Country) this PM. Perfect conditions fresh snow, no wind and temp about -10°C.

A couple of pictures.

View attachment 18282
View attachment 18283


----------



## SINC

Morning all, bet I put on the OTHD breakfast buffet with an assortment of hot goodies and beverages for Marc when he gets in from shovelling this morning. From the look of the radar, the worst of that storm has passed in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, bet I put on the OTHD breakfast buffet with an assortment of hot goodies and beverages for Marc when he gets in from shovelling this morning. From the look of the radar, the worst of that storm has passed in NL.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and goodies. I have been outside shoveling and snow blowing since 610AM. We "only" got 27cm of snow, but the winds hit 111km/h and blew the snow everywhere. My Toyota Echo, which is not a small car, had snow half way up the windows. The drift at the end of my driveway was up to my chest.

It is 0C with a gentle snow falling, and that should be another 10cm by this evening. I am pooped. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Bob. Back in the days when my knees were better, I liked to go cross-country skiing all around Churchill Park and Pippy Park. Those were the days. Great pics.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc what are you up to in snow now .... must be about 10 ft total by now. We are in the minus 20s here and very windy ....nothing like yours but still windy for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc what are you up to in snow now .... must be about 10 ft total by now. We are in the minus 20s here and very windy ....nothing like yours but still windy for us.


Morning, Rp. No, we are expecting another 20+cm of snow tomorrow night, and that will put us just over the 7 foot mark for the whole winter. We are usually passing the 15 foot mark by this time of the year, wondering if we will break our 2000-01 record of just over 21 feet of snow.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we are well. I have some plumbing issues to attend to , which I hate, as I have little skill in such things. But I guess my trying can't hurt ..... sort of breaking it until it's fixed.... if you will.

I'm using my daughter's HP laptop this past week. Had it out for repairs and just ensuring it works before taking it up to her. This is the most frustrating machine .... the keyboard, which is centred has some odd shaped keys, the shift and cap lock, so when you type you get the impression that the keys are slightly shifted to the left. Very unusual feeling....especially if you need to use the shift key, as I am constantly hitting the "\" instead. I certainly prefer the MBP of my son.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. I ran an article on "shrines" this morning on SAP. It was a story from the UK where a council was looking for ways to stop people from putting up roadside shrines to the dearly departed. The city of Edmonton had a similar issue years back and developed a policy to try and curtail the practice. They began to erect roadside signs at the site of traffic fatalities in the shape of a coffin (see pic below). But it did not stop folks from putting up shrines at all. The pole on which the sign was attached became the focus for these shrines. Experts maintain they become a traffic hazard by distracting drivers, but the city is loathe to ban the practice. It's a touchy area indeed. Do any other Canadian communities put up such signs or ban the practice that anyone knows of here?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning gentleman.

Bob--those are some beautiful photos.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, Clarington, sadly, has had a number of such shrines in recent years. They do distract drivers, but they also slow down traffic in those areas as well. Sort of a double edged sword. I wouldn't mind the flowers and teddy bears, it's when they put up a small sign as well. That is where drivers try to read the thing and that's where the trouble lies in my opinion. We all know what flowers and teddy bears mean around here. I wouldn't want to be the council member who tries to bring that law in around here.....

Say Don, my son was in an Apple store the other day and he swears he had his hands on a 17 inch mac air. I told him that it must have been the MBP [ he has one ] but he said the guy at the genius bar said there is such an animal and each store has only one ... it wasn't for sale, but my son said the price was around $4500. You heard anything on this?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning gentleman.
> 
> Bob--those are some beautiful photos.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Tea sounds like a good idea for a bit later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I work hard at what I am able to do well so as to be able to afford people like plumbers who are able to do their job well.


----------



## Rps

Actually Marc, pros like my work .... they make a fortune on the repairs................................


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, my son was in an Apple store the other day and he swears he had his hands on a 17 inch mac air. I told him that it must have been the MBP [ he has one ] but he said the guy at the genius bar said there is such an animal and each store has only one ... it wasn't for sale, but my son said the price was around $4500. You heard anything on this?


Odd you should mention that Rp, as just yesterday I came across this:

Mac Predictions: The new 17-inch MacBook Air [mockup]


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually Marc, pros like my work .... they make a fortune on the repairs................................


If I tried to repair something around the house, no pro would be able to fix what I broke.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Gang,

Marc - sounds like a lot of snow to move around. It must be frustrating to move it only to have the wind blow it back onto the walk and drive ways. Ugh. Your muscles must be screaming at you by now. Muscles can say some very bad words. Tsk. 

Don - Thanks for breakfast! Yes, we have similar shrines here. There doesn't seem to be a bylaw against them here, but I wish there was one. They are a bit of a distraction and an issue for maintenance especially when the city wants to mow or sweep the area...As far as slowing traffic down, perhaps initially, but after a while it becomes such a familiar sight that people don't see them. They are a hazard as well, created by and also to the people that wish to visit the ones along busy freeways. They park on the side of the road, where there is no parking. Then, not only are they an added distraction for motorists, they are an obstacle.

Bob - Great photos.....it must have been a great day skiing.


----------



## KC4

Good luck with your repairs Rp. I might be bold enough to change washers in a tap, but my attempting anything more involved than that would likely be an invitation for disaster.


----------



## Sonal

A good plumber is worth their weight in gold.... I should know, I pay out about that much in plumbing work on the buildings every year.  

Tea later on sounds good to me, Marc. Hopefully my day will allow for it.


----------



## Rps

I used to do career counseling and I always thought plumbing was a choice, poor pay in the beginning but it would payoff in the long run.

Don, a 17 MBA good bye iPad.... to me that would be a great choice for class and presentation work.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - sounds like a lot of snow to move around. It must be frustrating to move it only to have the wind blow it back onto the walk and drive ways. Ugh. Your muscles must be screaming at you by now. Muscles can say some very bad words. Tsk." Kim, it is good exercise, although without the snowblower I am not sure I could make it ................. and certainly not do my driveway and the driveways of three other people. 27cm was followed by 11cm more .............. with more to come tomorrow night. When this happens, you folks in AB get some sunny warm weather. An early spring for you folks. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> A good plumber is worth their weight in gold.... I should know, I pay out about that much in plumbing work on the buildings every year.
> 
> Tea later on sounds good to me, Marc. Hopefully my day will allow for it.


Amen, Sister Sonal. Plumbers and electricians are worth all their money, so long as they do good work.

I need some tea NOW. I really ache. XX)


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Amen, Sister Sonal. Plumbers and electricians are worth all their money, so long as they do good work.
> 
> I need some tea NOW. I really ache. XX)


BOY , you have been working hard, I hope none of those plows come down and fill you in! that happened to me twice, once I couldn't get out even after moving a heap of snow, (icy)
Just as I was going to give up the plow came down the street, I was half in and the other half out into the street, the plow man helped me get out and while I was gone he cleared the space out for me, I was most happy!! 

Hopefully the news is correct and the storm has passed over and headed out... you don't want another day of shoveling... or snow blowing... 

I am making you some hot Chi, the traditional way with milk... so sit back and sip... and there are a few oatmeal cookies to go with ...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> BOY , you have been working hard, I hope none of those plows come down and fill you in! that happened to me twice, once I couldn't get out even after moving a heap of snow, (icy)
> Just as I was going to give up the plow came down the street, I was half in and the other half out into the street, the plow man helped me get out and while I was gone he cleared the space out for me, I was most happy!!
> 
> Hopefully the news is correct and the storm has passed over and headed out... you don't want another day of shoveling... or snow blowing...
> 
> I am making you some hot Chi, the traditional way with milk... so sit back and sip... and there are a few oatmeal cookies to go with ...


The plow has been down once early this morning and once at about 4PM. Thus, I was out with the snowblower twice and with a shovel three times. It is very heavy snow, what we call "heart attack snow", and I have to go slowly. Still the two single moms and my neighbor with Parkinson's appreciates my efforts.

While I don't like milk in tea, I shall try your traditional hot Chi tea. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Ena

Good day from the sunny left coast.

I consider myself very fortunate to have found a plumber who works in the evenings for the same as the day rate. I attempted to put in one of those fancy new kitchen faucets and got stuck. Trevor came to my rescue after supper one day. 
Another good thing is nothing is visible when he bends over!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Good day from the sunny left coast.
> 
> I consider myself very fortunate to have found a plumber who works in the evenings for the same as the day rate. I attempted to put in one of those fancy new kitchen faucets and got stuck. Trevor came to my rescue after supper one day.
> Another good thing is nothing is visible when he bends over!


Evening, Ann. Sounds like a good person to call when you have plumbing problems.

How has Life been treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Another good thing is nothing is visible when he bends over!


None of this then eh, Ann? ( Y ) beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> None of this then eh, Ann? ( Y ) beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Really tired right now, and I ache. Thus, I am going to take a hot bath and get to bed early. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. "Keep the Faith". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Really tired right now, and I ache. Thus, I am going to take a hot bath and get to bed early. Paix, mes amis.


Yes, I bet you are tired, just hearing all the stuff you had to do... wore me out... 
Sleep well, and hope for nice sunshine ... or some sort of happy surprise.... (no snow in maybe??) 



Ena said:


> Good day from the sunny left coast.
> 
> I consider myself very fortunate to have found a plumber who works in the evenings for the same as the day rate. I attempted to put in one of those fancy new kitchen faucets and got stuck. Trevor came to my rescue after supper one day.
> Another good thing is nothing is visible when he bends over!



Hi Ena, nice to see you again... 

Good to find a good work person who doesn't scalp you at every turn, I bet he has more business than he can handle... and that is the way to do it!!


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

I'm back.
Going to go now to buy more paint for the flat. The ceiling is going to 
have its overhaul today and then the living room and the hallway is done.
I'll read up on what ye have been up to later over a cup of java.

Thanks for the nice PM's that I was sent. It's good to have friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm back.
> Going to go now to buy more paint for the flat. The ceiling is going to
> have its overhaul today and then the living room and the hallway is done.
> I'll read up on what ye have been up to later over a cup of java.
> 
> Thanks for the nice PM's that I was sent. It's good to have friends.


Morning, Caman. So good to have you back with us here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and welcome home, it's good to see you back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone else. Guess it is time to get back to making breakfast and coffee/tea for everyone as they rise to face the rising sun. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A story on SAP this morning will interest you, called "Is this yarn a load of hog wash?" It seems that dogs have been knocked out of the top spot in agility trials by a most unusual competitor.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. A story on SAP this morning will interest you, called "Is this yarn a load of hog wash?" It seems that dogs have been knocked out of the top spot in agility trials by a most unusual competitor.


Was just looking at that piece, Don. Great minds think alike. Amazing, since I know how difficult it is to get a doxie to jump over a hurdle. The tunnel is just for them, but not things dealing with height.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> None of this then eh, Ann? ( Y ) beejacon


Don you wonder why they have plumber's putty if they don't even use it.....


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Caman and all:

Finished my plumbing job..... so far so good, covered the place in so much plastic I thought I was on the set of Dexter. Did the deed and so far nothing major ..... that means we didn't need a life jacket. Seems I have a very small drip at the tap portion but that could be condensation or a minor tightening. Hopefully...... but it works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don you wonder why they have plumber's putty if they don't even use it.....


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Caman and all:
> 
> Finished my plumbing job..... so far so good, covered the place in so much plastic I thought I was on the set of Dexter. Did the deed and so far nothing major ..... that means we didn't need a life jacket. Seems I have a very small drip at the tap portion but that could be condensation or a minor tightening. Hopefully...... but it works.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Good morning gentleman.

Off to a whole host of meetings at my construction site. Seems like I'm going to spend all day there.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, I hope all your meetings go well at the site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning gentleman.
> 
> Off to a whole host of meetings at my construction site. Seems like I'm going to spend all day there.


Afternoon, Sonal. On this sort of day, I think that it is best to deliver your afternoon tea. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim and Leslie, the postal carrier just brought me that beautiful piece of artwork made by Kacey. Thank you all ever so much for this thoughful and kind gesture for Gracie. She is enroute to NYC as we speak and Deborah is off tomorrow morning.

Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM tea here in St.John's. So, I shall start to get things ready, and have tea ready to go whenever it hits 4PM where you are located. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Gang, 


Sonal said:


> Good morning gentleman.
> 
> Off to a whole host of meetings at my construction site. Seems like I'm going to spend all day there.


I had one of my own today...but I seemed to be the only one in attendance. Very strange. Invasion of the contractor snatchers? But at least I was greeted by the blaring sounds of someone's ghetto blaster coming from my otherwise empty condo unit. Maybe the soothing sounds of funk and hip-hop keep the tools calm while the workmen are away? I think I saw sawdust dancing on the countertops to the bass rhythm beat. 

I'm betting the senior citizen neighbors were boogying away to all that free music too. Too bad for them, I cut the volume right down before I left. Now they'll have to get their listening cups back out. 

Hope your meetings are more productive. 



Dr.G. said:


> Kim and Leslie, the postal carrier just brought me that beautiful piece of artwork made by Kacey. Thank you all ever so much for this thoughful and kind gesture for Gracie. She is enroute to NYC as we speak and Deborah is off tomorrow morning.
> 
> Merci, mes amis.


Hee hee. I'm sure you've figured out by now that Kacey was merely the decoy to your ducks (photos of Gracie). I was simply the middle-woman/facilitator. It's all Leslie's beautiful handiwork. 

Yes please, I would enjoy a cup of Sonal Special.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm back.
> Going to go now to buy more paint for the flat. The ceiling is going to
> have its overhaul today and then the living room and the hallway is done.
> I'll read up on what ye have been up to later over a cup of java.
> 
> Thanks for the nice PM's that I was sent. It's good to have friends.


Hi Caman - Nice to see you back in the Shang. You were missed. 

Good luck with the painting. Ceilings are a challenge.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, how are you today?

Caman, I don't even you painting the ceilings .... I have to do that as well. We are going to be getting the homestead into retail shape for the big move to Windsor. I might have to do the shingles this year ... I hate that job, it's too up lifting.

As for painting, I've got to brush up on my strokes.................


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hee hee. I'm sure you've figured out by now that Kacey was merely the decoy to your ducks (photos of Gracie). I was simply the middle-woman/facilitator. It's all Leslie's beautiful handiwork. 

Yes please, I would enjoy a cup of Sonal Special."

Yes, Leslie has explained the entire scheme. Very smart ............... and an excellent embroidery on the part of Leslie. My thanks to all.

Sonal Special coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

"As for painting, I've got to brush up on my strokes................. "

:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Brrr.... you know it's a good day when you don't get into the office until 4 PM.

Spent all day at the site with the first engineer, the second engineer, and finally the designer. My new project manager has lists upon lists of stuff that needs to be fixed, redone, decided upon, questioned or is otherwise an issue. As he started going through he told me not to let the number of issues worry me.... told him nope, I'm not worried because now we have the issues noted and written down on paper (in triplicate) so that we can just work through the list. 

We might actually finish this thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Brrr.... you know it's a good day when you don't get into the office until 4 PM.
> 
> Spent all day at the site with the first engineer, the second engineer, and finally the designer. My new project manager has lists upon lists of stuff that needs to be fixed, redone, decided upon, questioned or is otherwise an issue. As he started going through he told me not to let the number of issues worry me.... told him nope, I'm not worried because now we have the issues noted and written down on paper (in triplicate) so that we can just work through the list.
> 
> We might actually finish this thing.


Sounds like you have a plan, and the situation under control, Sonal. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, Deborah just got home and was thrilled with your work. She is taking it to NYC with her tomorrow morning. She says to tell you "thank you, thank you, thank you".


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, Deborah just got home and was thrilled with your work. She is taking it to NYC with her tomorrow morning. She says to tell you "thank you, thank you, thank you".


Marc, can you post some photos? I would love to see this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, can you post some photos? I would love to see this.


I assume that Leslie won't mind. A picture does not do it justice. It is a work of art.


----------



## Sonal

That is beautiful! Leslie--I can't even imagine how much work that must have been! What a wonderful gift!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That is beautiful! Leslie--I can't even imagine how much work that must have been! What a wonderful gift!


Yes, Sonal, Leslie has a talent and a big heart ............ a true friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just gave this to my online students to see if they could figure out what this process was all about and what was being attempted. See if you can figure it out before they do.

This process is as easy as it is enjoyable.

This process can take place anywhere from one hour to all day.

The length of time depends on the elaboration of the final product.

Only one substance is necessary for the process, however the substance must be quite abundant and of suitable consistency.

The substance is best used when it is fresh, as its lifespan can vary depending on where the substance is located.

If one waits too long before using it, the substance may disappear. 

This process is such that almost anyone can do it…….


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Just gave this to my online students to see if they could figure out what this process was all about and what was being attempted. See if you can figure it out before they do.
> 
> This process is as easy as it is enjoyable.
> 
> This process can take place anywhere from one hour to all day.
> 
> The length of time depends on the elaboration of the final product.
> 
> Only one substance is necessary for the process, however the substance must be quite abundant and of suitable consistency.
> 
> The substance is best used when it is fresh, as its lifespan can vary depending on where the substance is located.
> 
> If one waits too long before using it, the substance may disappear.
> 
> This process is such that almost anyone can do it…….


Process = Creative writing?
Substance = Imagination or gumption?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Process = Creative writing?
> Substance = Imagination or gumption?


An interesting speculation, Kim, but not what I was looking for in terms of the intended answer. Keep trying.


----------



## SINC

Do you suppose if FedEx and UPS were to merge, they might call themselves FedUP?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Do you suppose if FedEx and UPS were to merge, they might call themselves FedUP?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, Deborah just got home and was thrilled with your work. She is taking it to NYC with her tomorrow morning. She says to tell you "thank you, thank you, thank you".


Thank you so much I am thtrilled Deborah liked it, thank her for taking it to NY it is Gracies good luck piece...  

And thanks to the rest of you for your kind comments, it will be so much nicer when it is framed, and a huge, huge thanks to Kim and Kacey who were the co-conspirators in getting the photos needed... :lmao::lmao: it was fun!! 

If someone at the show wants their dog done Deborah, give them your card, or take theirs, 
there is a comission in them thar bleachers.... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thank you so much I am thtrilled Deborah liked it, thank her for taking it to NY it is Gracies good luck piece...
> 
> And thanks to the rest of you for your kind comments, it will be so much nicer when it is framed, and a huge, huge thanks to Kim and Kacey who were the co-conspirators in getting the photos needed... :lmao::lmao: it was fun!!
> 
> If someone at the show wants their dog done Deborah, give them your card, or take theirs,
> there is a comission in them thar bleachers.... :lmao:


Leslie, I told Deborah to wave it should Gracie win best of breed, or best of group ....................... or best of show. We shall see.

Thanks again for this kind and thoughtful gift. It is truly appreciated. Merci, mon amie.

Sleep well. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to get Deborah to the airport by 415AM for her flight to NYC. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope that this finds you well and at peace. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Just gave this to my online students to see if they could figure out what this process was all about and what was being attempted. See if you can figure it out before they do.
> 
> This process is as easy as it is enjoyable.
> 
> This process can take place anywhere from one hour to all day.
> 
> The length of time depends on the elaboration of the final product.
> 
> Only one substance is necessary for the process, however the substance must be quite abundant and of suitable consistency.
> 
> The substance is best used when it is fresh, as its lifespan can vary depending on where the substance is located.
> 
> If one waits too long before using it, the substance may disappear.
> 
> This process is such that almost anyone can do it…….



Well I am thinking it is laying in the grass (or snow) watching the clouds and making pictures out of them.... 

Or you are building a snow fort or man...


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, I told Deborah to wave it should Gracie win best of breed, or best of group ....................... or best of show. We shall see.
> 
> Thanks again for this kind and thoughtful gift. It is truly appreciated. Merci, mon amie.
> 
> Sleep well. Paix.


You are more than welcome Marc and Deborah. (now I am blushing... )


It will be an early up for sure, fingers crossed for a safe flight and great show, win or not...enjoy!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well I am thinking it is laying in the grass (or snow) watching the clouds and making pictures out of them....
> 
> Or you are building a snow fort or man...


Bingo! Building a snowman is the process. Kudos, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> You are more than welcome Marc and Deborah. (now I am blushing... )
> 
> 
> It will be an early up for sure, fingers crossed for a safe flight and great show, win or not...enjoy!! :clap:


Thank you, Leslie. Deborah has it with her ........ as she just left in the cab. Our forecasted 10cm of snow has turned into at least 25cm ...... and counting. We felt that it was best to get a cab with studded tires than to chance my driving with snow tires. Someone has to watch over the other six doxies. Hopefully, her plane will get out at some point. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to put a fresh pot of coffee and tea on and then go out and shovel. It is a bit early for breakfast, even here in St.John's.


----------



## friend

God morning Marc and all. 
I'll have a cuppa later so.

We to have snow again, or should I say snowstorm.
The buss service a standing still and the underground is packed.
Strange that a country like Sweden is so badly effected by bad weather.
I wouldn't have thought so.

It's birthday time here. Siobhán is 14 today, but she wanted her party later, since
she had something on with friends. 
The living room will be done today, which is about time. Renovations upsets and
disturbes everything, so the shorter it takes to complete the better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I hear you about snowstorms and renovations. Our renos are finished, and the wind is howling outside with snow drifts all over everything. 

Happy birthday to Siobhán. How are you making out these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán and a happy birthday to Siobhán as well. 

Marc, I know you enjoy classical music so this morning's issue of SAP is for you in today's video called, "A Harmonica In Carnegie Hall", when this fellow's rousing rendition of the William Tell Overture gets the crowd to their feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Camán and a happy birthday to Siobhán as well.
> 
> Marc, I know you enjoy classical music so this morning's issue of SAP is for you in today's video called, "A Harmonica In Carnegie Hall", when this fellow's rousing rendition of the William Tell Overture gets the crowd to their feet.



Amazing, Don. It is amazing the sounds that this person could make with one harmonica. 

"It appears that he choked on it, sir.'  :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Amazing, Don. It is amazing the sounds that this person could make with one harmonica.
> 
> "It appears that he choked on it, sir.'  :lmao::lmao:


Yep, I thought you would enjoy it Marc. I've never heard a harmonica played like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I thought you would enjoy it Marc. I've never heard a harmonica played like that.


Don, have you ever heard of Jerry Murad's Harmonicats? They were a popular harmonica trio when I was a little boy.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Gang,

Marc- Good luck to Deborah (and Gracie)! I hope there are no delays with the travels. Good luck to you and your home crew. 

Don - Good SAP this morning. I chuckled at the Blue Bird of non-Happiness. 

Caman- Happy birthday to Siobhán! Hope it's a good one! 

Leslie- Of course! Building a snowman. How clever of you.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, have you ever heard of Jerry Murad's Harmonicats? They were a popular harmonica trio when I was a little boy.


Marc, I used to love Jerry Murad. I actually saw them live in 1971 at a place in Algonac, Michigan called "Sid's On The Seaway", a night club that had boat docking and we crossed the St. Clair river one evening in a 30 foot Chris Craft owned by my boss to have supper and enjoy the show. There are lots of samples of his music on YouTube.


----------



## sharonmac09

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm back.
> Going to go now to buy more paint for the flat. The ceiling is going to
> have its overhaul today and then the living room and the hallway is done.
> I'll read up on what ye have been up to later over a cup of java.
> 
> Thanks for the nice PM's that I was sent. It's good to have friends.


Hi Caman!!!!!!

Hey how's our favourite musician and aspiring poet/writer doing??

Whoo, that's a lot of painting Caman! It's a pretty good way to get lost in your thoughts. 

So how are you?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone!

I'm doing alright here... just waiting for spring.... waiting. 

Hubby has been busy this winter. He's shovelling snow off roofs. Well, it's kind of not true as he's firmly planted on the ground while his employees are up there. He has a good excuse!! His age!  He's only 51 but it's still a good excuse. :lmao: Being 'older' has its advantages sometimes.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> I'm doing alright here... just waiting for spring.... waiting.
> 
> Hubby has been busy this winter. He's shovelling snow off roofs. Well, it's kind of not true as he's firmly planted on the ground while his employees are up there. He has a good excuse!! His age!  He's only 51 but it's still a good excuse. :lmao: Being 'older' has its advantages sometimes.


Afternoon, Sharon. Glad to see you back in The Shang.

Before last week, I would have said that we might have an early Spring, but with nearly 4 feet of snow in the past two weeks, all hopes for an early Spring is gone. Now we are hoping for all this snow to melt by early June. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I used to love Jerry Murad. I actually saw them live in 1971 at a place in Algonac, Michigan called "Sid's On The Seaway", a night club that had boat docking and we crossed the St. Clair river one evening in a 30 foot Chris Craft owned by my boss to have supper and enjoy the show. There are lots of samples of his music on YouTube.


Cool. My mother used to whistle to them when I was a little boy. Peg of my Heart, or something like that, comes to mind. Can't remember if it was them or Mitch Miller. Sometimes my memories of things from the early 50s is vague.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
It's been a bit of a whirlwind around here.
In summary:

Hubby got a job in Toronto and has already started. The boys and I are still in BC trying to sell the house, which actually just listed today. Already have a showing scheduled for 5pm. So I have been busy purging and cleaning and being the sole parent to the boys. I am tired. And I am perplexed how after 2 long-distance moves already, we still have a lot of junk to get rid of!!!

I hope everyone is well this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc- Good luck to Deborah (and Gracie)! I hope there are no delays with the travels. Good luck to you and your home crew." Kim, amazingly, her flight got in last night and she got out to Montreal on time (530AM). She took a cab and said that my suggestion of this mode of transportation was wise. The roads were rough and her cab had studded snow tires. 

Beautiful sunshine now but a cold -8C. Deborah likes this sort of sunny cold weather rather than our usual -2C and damp cold with strong winds. Still, she is on her way to The Big Apple. Gracie is first in The Knickerbocker Dachshund Club of New York dog show, and then it's on to Westminster. She is a nervous wreck, but I told her that Leslie's embroidery would be Gracie's good luck charm. We shall see.

Thanks for your part in this gift. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> It's been a bit of a whirlwind around here.
> In summary:
> 
> Hubby got a job in Toronto and has already started. The boys and I are still in BC trying to sell the house, which actually just listed today. Already have a showing scheduled for 5pm. So I have been busy purging and cleaning and being the sole parent to the boys. I am tired. And I am perplexed how after 2 long-distance moves already, we still have a lot of junk to get rid of!!!
> 
> I hope everyone is well this morning.


Afternoon, Dana. Welcome back to The Shang. Good luck with the sale and hopefully your "whirlwind" shall reap you some profits that shall make the move to TO worth it all in the final analysis. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Caman!!!!!!
> 
> Hey how's our favourite musician and aspiring poet/writer doing??
> 
> Whoo, that's a lot of painting Caman! It's a pretty good way to get lost in your thoughts.
> 
> So how are you?


Hi Sharon.
So thanks for asking.
Hopeful that the renovation will bring calm and happiness to the kids.
A nice home environment does so much.
Maybe I can start to work next week. That require a peaceful home too.

I'm doing none of the painting this time. My health wont allow it.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hopeful that the renovation will bring calm and happiness to the kids." A nice hope, Caman. I wish you well. Peace, my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. My mother used to whistle to them when I was a little boy. Peg of my Heart, or something like that, comes to mind. Can't remember if it was them or Mitch Miller. Sometimes my memories of things from the early 50s is vague.


Someone said: Sometimes I remember things that never happen.  :clap:


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Kim, Dana, Sharon and all. 

Siobhán sez thank you. 
We are going to have diner and ice cream cake now.
Unfortunately her room didn't get done today, since my
painter friend go sick with the flue and could solely finish
the living room. I'll have a go at it tomorrow. Maybe I can
muster some strength for my darling daughter.

Don: That harmonica player was just amazing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. My mother used to whistle to them when I was a little boy. Peg of my Heart, or something like that, comes to mind. Can't remember if it was them or Mitch Miller. Sometimes my memories of things from the early 50s is vague.


Your memory is pretty good Marc, "Peg O' My Heart" it was!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "Hopeful that the renovation will bring calm and happiness to the kids." A nice hope, Caman. I wish you well. Peace, my friend.


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Someone said: Sometimes I remember things that never happen.  :clap:


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you my friend.


No problem. We went through five months of reno hell, so I wish you the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Your memory is pretty good Marc, "Peg O' My Heart" it was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Wow, did not think I could remember that far back. It was after Bobby Thompson's "Shot heard 'round the world", so I was nearly three for this homer, which is my earliest real memory. Still, it was not long after this, so I must have been 3 or 4 years old. Thanks for the memory, Don. (cue the Bob Hope theme song).


----------



## Dr.G.

Making a fresh pot of herbal tea. I have been up since 330AM, so I am not long for this world.


----------



## Sonal

Well then, let me share in that pot of tea before you go to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well then, let me share in that pot of tea before you go to bed.


Great idea, Sonal.

How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Great idea, Sonal.
> 
> How are you today?


Doing well, Marc. Just grabbing a quick bite to eat before the opera... should be interesting, as tonight's opera is "Nixon in China." Unsurprisingly, it's about Nixon in China.

How are you doing with Deborah out of town?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Doing well, Marc. Just grabbing a quick bite to eat before the opera... should be interesting, as tonight's opera is "Nixon in China." Unsurprisingly, it's about Nixon in China.
> 
> How are you doing with Deborah out of town?


I am doing well, Sonal. Deborah has tickets for Nixon in China and Billy Elliot on Broadway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Doing well, Marc. Just grabbing a quick bite to eat before the opera... should be interesting, as tonight's opera is "Nixon in China." Unsurprisingly, it's about Nixon in China.
> 
> How are you doing with Deborah out of town?


Sonal, I heard Robert Orth, who stars as Richard Nixon, being interviewed on CBC. Sounds like a great show.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I am doing well, Sonal. Deborah has tickets for Nixon in China and Billy Elliot on Broadway.


Sounds like a pretty good compensation for being away. 

I was talking to someone who had seen it recently. Nixon is supposedly sung wonderfully, but the person I spoke to felt the story was a good 1/3rd too long. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds like a pretty good compensation for being away.
> 
> I was talking to someone who had seen it recently. Nixon is supposedly sung wonderfully, but the person I spoke to felt the story was a good 1/3rd too long. We shall see.


Watergate is never mentioned, but Nixon's paranoia is brought out in an implicit manner. Have a good time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Deborah is looking for a frame for your work of art to display at Westminster. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Leslie. Deborah is looking for a frame for your work of art to display at Westminster. Paix, mon amie.


Good night Marc, that is very nice of her, thank her for me please... 
And make sure to have a good sleep, I am sure by now you are well into slumberland... I am not far from it myself... 

Goodnight to all, nice to see familiar faces, and good to have you back sharing Caman... Sharon, are you also snow swamped??
And for the rest of you doing renos... good luck.. it is a tedious job... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The trouble with going to bed early is that you get up early. Even the doxies wondered what was happening prior to 7AM. Still, they were fed and let out back to play in some freshly fallen snow and very cold -11C temps. The sun is not yet up but the skies are clear so we should have a great sunrise. We shall see.

Maybe a Saturday Buffet might be in order, allowing you all to sleep in.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I needed a coffee, thanks. Just finished SAP and if you like precision flying, catch the HD video the the Blue Angels today. Also Getting The Meaning Right just below it for your smile this morning. Now, I'm off to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How is your cold these days? Crystal doing better as well?


----------



## SINC

I am back to normal now Marc, although still a bit weak. Crystal is having fun being an auntie to her new niece, but she continues to cough often.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am back to normal now Marc, although still a bit weak. Crystal is having fun being an auntie to her new niece, but she continues to cough often.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning Gents,
Well had a look at the Blue Angels Don, I have to say even though it made me a bit queasy, I watched in fascination to the tend... the hours of practice it must take, but I am sure most of it is done in simulators... they would be hard pressed to pay the gas bill!! 
Wonderful footage... 
I am glad you are over your cold, it sure lasted a long time... I am sure Crystal will be better soon and will enjoy her niece that much more... 

Sorry to hear your weather is a mite chilly Marc, but it won't be long now before it is over... ( one can only hope) 

Went to watch a curling game yesterday, the AB mens there were only 2 rinks playing as it was the last 2 games before the finals today... most interesting but not as exciting as the games we see on TV... however, for all the warnings to bundle up and be warm, we had to take off jackets as we were located under the overhead heating vents! That was a good one on us... :lmao:

Have a good day, I am off to do some chores...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Have fun with your chores. A beautiful day here, very sunny, no wind and now-6C.


----------



## friend

Good evening Marc, Don, Leslie and all. 

Taking it easy here, since my muscle pain strangely shifted from
my neck and shoulder to around my collar bone. The bodies different ways
to inflict pain never seise to amaze me.


----------



## SINC

Hey Camán, it must be catching. I've had aches and pains in my neck and shoulders the past couple of days too. You're not alone my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening Marc, Don, Leslie and all.
> 
> Taking it easy here, since my muscle pain strangely shifted from
> my neck and shoulder to around my collar bone. The bodies different ways
> to inflict pain never seise to amaze me.


I hear you, Caman. I am stiff and sore from shoveling. Still, I am losing weight.

So, how is Life treating you today other than the pain?


----------



## SINC

My weight loss is progressing slowly, down to 196 from 212 and holding after a sudden 18 pound loss during my illness and regaining four of those lost pounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My weight loss is progressing slowly, down to 196 from 212 and holding after a sudden 18 pound loss during my illness and regaining four of those lost pounds.


I would love that weight loss, Don, but not the illness for much of it. All of this shoveling every couple of days is heavy exercise which is helping my loss. We shall see.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Hey Camán, it must be catching. I've had aches and pains in my neck and shoulders the past couple of days too. You're not alone my friend.


Could it be the cold weather maybe?
Snow allergy?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I hear you, Caman. I am stiff and sore from shoveling. Still, I am losing weight.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you today other than the pain?


So so, don't like the hard winter at all. 
The renovation is at a halt, due to my friend getting a cold.
But tonight we are going to have a movie night at home and
watch Alice in wonderland on Netflix, with popcorn and such.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Could it be the cold weather maybe?
> Snow allergy?


When one has arthritis, weather changes do it every time.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> When one has arthritis, weather changes do it every time.


My haemophilia has the same effect on the joints as arthritis. 
Not nice at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> So so, don't like the hard winter at all.
> The renovation is at a halt, due to my friend getting a cold.
> But tonight we are going to have a movie night at home and
> watch Alice in wonderland on Netflix, with popcorn and such.



I hate winter, which makes my being here in St.John's odd, since we are considered to have Canada's worst weather, especially during the winter. We just passed the 8 foot mark in terms of snowfall, which is still 5 feet short of our average, and 13 feet below the record we set of 21 feet for one winter. Of course, winter here lasts until May 24th, so we have time still for lots more snow. :-(XX)

Sounds like a grand family night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When one has arthritis, weather changes do it every time.


Amen, Brother Don. My knees are killing me.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. Have fun with your chores. A beautiful day here, very sunny, no wind and now-6C.





SINC said:


> My weight loss is progressing slowly, down to 196 from 212 and holding after a sudden 18 pound loss during my illness and regaining four of those lost pounds.


Afternoon gents, quiet day here, I am having a chuckle because the wind is blowing like a banshee, and transports are off the road, we lost power for a few hours (and the ''chores' scheduled went out like the lights! :lmao

It is an awful racket going on as my neighbour has a wind generator, and it is rusty or something, makes an awful noise when the wind turns it... between that and the wind I am hoping for early sunset... the wind might die down somewhat... the strange thing is there is no wind warning, and it is 70mph gusting to 100 or over according to the radio... 
hope not to get blown away ... it's pretty vicious .... 

wishing you all a reprieve in the aches and pains dept... they are not nice when they move about catching you unawares... beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Leslie. Sorry about the lights ......... but it did get you out of doing chores. I can relate to those wind gusts of over 100km/h. A week does not go by here in St.John's when we don't get those sorts of wind gust. What is hard is when they are whipping around snow. That is when 10 inches of snow is able to bury a car. Such is Life.

I hope this finds you at peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Making some tea, which I hope will bring Sonal online. I am curious what she thought about "Nixon in China". We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang, 


friend said:


> The bodies different ways to inflict pain never seise to amaze me.


The body's different ways to seize me always amazes too.



SINC said:


> Hey Camán, it must be catching. I've had aches and pains in my neck and shoulders the past couple of days too. You're not alone my friend.


I'm also a member of this club. I'd like to terminate my membership please. 


Dr.G. said:


> I hear you, Caman. I am stiff and sore from shoveling. Still, I am losing weight.


And we have another member! We should have membership cards. It's kind of like Hotel California, isn't it? 



SINC said:


> When one has arthritis, weather changes do it every time.


Yup. Uh huh. See below...


Dr.G. said:


> My knees are killing me.


Do you have a license to pack those killer knees around like that? 



macdoodle said:


> Afternoon gents, quiet day here, I am having a chuckle because the wind is blowing like a banshee,.....


The wind is blowing gale force strength here as well. My hat went for a sail across a parking lot today. At least this time I didn't have to chase it far and it didn't end up in a deep puddle. The weather is changing fast here. I hope the deep freeze is not coming back.


----------



## macdoodle

I will sit and have a cuppa while we see if Sonal shows up... it will make me feel better in this wind.. it does get on your nerves after awhile. Went out with Oliver (the timid) and good thing he was on a leash, the wind caught him just as he rounded a corner and blew us back home, it wasn't funny when he took flight for a few seconds, but I am thinking he won't be in a hurry to go out anytime soon in this wind,... but it was funny in retrospect...  
Poor guy, he will have one more thing to be afraid of.... although he has done really quite well on some of the other fears...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Leslie. My brother-in-law, who lives in Okotoks, AB, has a theory -- when St.John's gets very cold temps, Alberta gets great weather. Well, we are warming up a bit, getting some more snow, and then going back to cold temps. The only time we will get warm is when there is snow. So, looks like you folks are headed for an early spring. Kudos.

"Extreme wind chills of minus 47 to minus 51 are expected Sunday morning.

This is a warning that extreme wind chill conditions are expected in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

Cold temperatures in combination with strong westerly winds will lead to extreme wind chill values of minus 47 to minus 51 in the west Sunday morning. " 

Luckily, this is for Labrador.

What is Kacey up to these days?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> What is Kacey up to these days?


About 5 feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> About 5 feet.


:lmao::clap::lmao:

The Queen of Comedy has returned.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just tried to call Caman on Skype, but got his voicemail recording. Amazing how much he sounds like a Newfoundlander of Irish origins. Wonder why???????????


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Just tried to call Caman on Skype, but got his voicemail recording. Amazing how much he sounds like a Newfoundlander of Irish origins. Wonder why???????????


Was watching a film, so I have it off.
Try again tomorrow.
I'm secretly from NF you see. 

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Was watching a film, so I have it off.
> Try again tomorrow.
> I'm secretly from NF you see.
> 
> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. Yes, you sound as if your folks were from Ireland here in NL. Check your voicemail on Skype to see if my not got through.


----------



## Cameo

Remind me the next time I want to move my piano and other heavy furniture around to wait til my sons are home ......it is a royal pain trying to do it by myself. I did manage to get it all where I wanted eventually.

We are supposed to get warmer temps this coming week - it would be grand if the trend continued.

Two more weeks of placement and then all I have is my final exam. I have a job interview next week. All is going very well so far!


----------



## Cameo

Don - She's beautiful!!!!! Congratulations and I am glad you got your girl!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Remind me the next time I want to move my piano and other heavy furniture around to wait til my sons are home ......it is a royal pain trying to do it by myself. I did manage to get it all where I wanted eventually.
> 
> We are supposed to get warmer temps this coming week - it would be grand if the trend continued.
> 
> Two more weeks of placement and then all I have is my final exam. I have a job interview next week. All is going very well so far!


Evening, Jeanne. Moving a piano??????? 

Good luck with your exam and job interview. Good fortune shall come your way.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> Don - She's beautiful!!!!! Congratulations and I am glad you got your girl!


Thanks Jeanne, and Shiloh's pretty in pink too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. If there is not too much snow when I get up, I shall have a fine Sunday Brunch made for us all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Glad to hear from you with potential good news in the near future. You have earned this bit of good Karma. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Deborah appreciates your kind words and thoughts for Gracie ... as do I as well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks Marc...I will be extra interested this year...  

Don! Look at this sweetness... you must be very proud to have such a' darlin' girl' to watch over... 
Seems men always say they want boys, but it has been my experience that they melt when they have that little girl... the protective instinct comes to the fore... and so it goes, girls belong to daddys, and grampas, boys belong to mummys and grandmas... for awhile anyhow.... it eventually gets straightened about, but it is a strong bond with opposite parent usually... 
i will enjoy watching her grow up here in the Shang... as I am sure everyone else will...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The doxies heard the plow coming down the cul-de-sac and decided that it was time to get up. Way too early here, but I fed them and took them outside. Think I shall join them in going back to sleep. I shall start breakfast/brunch when I again rise to face the new day. Later ........


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 
I couldn't find your message on Skype. I'll check further when I come back. 

Off to the library now for some children's books.
See youse later dudes.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc and all.
> I couldn't find your message on Skype. I'll check further when I come back.
> 
> Off to the library now for some children's books.
> See youse later dudes.


Morning, Caman. I was just about to go back to bed. Speak with you later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán. I thought it was pretty early for even you to be up on a Sunday morning Marc.  Enjoy your return to the covers. When you arise again you might want to check out the marching band video on SAP this morning. It must have taken them a good long while to learn this manoeuvre.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Camán. I thought it was pretty early for even you to be up on a Sunday morning Marc.  Enjoy your return to the covers. When you arise again you might want to check out the marching band video on SAP this morning. It must have taken them a good long while to learn this manoeuvre.


Morning, Don. I had seen that U of Hawaii clip before, but it is still amazing to watch.

Up and about once again, so I shall have Sunday Brunch ready when each of you rises to face this day.


----------



## SINC

That clip was run before on SAP a couple of years back, but a reader asked for it again in light of the controversy over the Super Bowl half time show so I obliged my reader.

When Kim arrives this morning, she might find the artwork of my friend Garry, (also a Calgarian), on SAP interesting since she is taking an art course too. His drawings contain amazing detail when you see them in person.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That clip was run before on SAP a couple of years back, but a reader asked for it again in light of the controversy over the Super Bowl half time show so I obliged my reader.
> 
> When Kim arrives this morning, she might find the artwork of my friend Garry, (also a Calgarian), on SAP interesting since she is taking an art course too. His drawings contain amazing detail when you see them in person.


Yes, his drawings look so real, almost like a photograph. Those were the days when cars had distinct looks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from my morning shoveling. It was not too difficult and I could do it all by hand. So, now I am ready for lunch ............. anyone for brunch?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> That clip was run before on SAP a couple of years back, but a reader asked for it again in light of the controversy over the Super Bowl half time show so I obliged my reader.


Was the controversy the weak performance or the anti-war song they snuck into the middle of the set. I can see the Faux grope being upset by the latter.


----------



## SINC

I was so engrossed in the terribly bad performance that I didn't even notice the war song, so for me at least it was the performance. Detesting the Black Eyed Peas doesn't help much the approval rating either.


----------



## macdoodle

I shall have brunch thanks Marc, I hardly slept at all last night, no reason, just wasn't tired I guess... 

Don that was an amazing clip, I hadn"t seen it, so it was a delight to me, thanks for sharing... 

Sun is out and it is darn warm out there... the temp is marked at 3 but it is 6 on the outdoor in the shade thermometer... 

Most of the snow is gone and there are a few shingles on the ground too...


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


Cameo said:


> Remind me the next time I want to move my piano and other heavy furniture around to wait til my sons are home ......it is a royal pain trying to do it by myself. I did manage to get it all where I wanted eventually.
> 
> We are supposed to get warmer temps this coming week - it would be grand if the trend continued.
> 
> Two more weeks of placement and then all I have is my final exam. I have a job interview next week. All is going very well so far!


EEeesh, be careful moving a piano around.. You don't want to have it end up in the key of "OH! (flat!)"

Glad to hear the news about the job interview etc. Sounds great! Good Luck Jeanne! 




SINC said:


> I was so engrossed in the terribly bad performance that I didn't even notice the war song, so for me at least it was the performance. Detesting the Black Eyed Peas doesn't help much the approval rating either.


I like the BEPs and what bit of their half-ars, er, time performance I suffered through made me cringe. 
Of to check out the artist on SAP soon. I have started a Children's Book illustration course this month. So far, so good. 



macdoodle said:


> I shall have brunch thanks Marc, I hardly slept at all last night, no reason, just wasn't tired I guess...
> 
> Don that was an amazing clip, I hadn"t seen it, so it was a delight to me, thanks for sharing...
> 
> Sun is out and it is darn warm out there... the temp is marked at 3 but it is 6 on the outdoor in the shade thermometer...
> 
> Most of the snow is gone and there are a few shingles on the ground too...


I couldn't sleep last night either... must have been the wind or something. I'm tired this morning, but still don't feel like sleeping. 

Sorry to hear about the shingles being ripped from your roof. Hopefully no leaks will follow.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> . I have started a Children's Book illustration course this month. So far, so good.
> 
> 
> I couldn't sleep last night either... must have been the wind or something. I'm tired this morning, but still don't feel like sleeping.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the shingles being ripped from your roof. Hopefully no leaks will follow.


That sure sounds like fun Kim, children's book illustrations! Where did you find a course for that... sounds like a blast... do you get to write the stories too? please share your work... I for one would love to see it... 

I too am tired today but not wanting sleep.... I agree that wind was wicked... I hope no leaks either.... 

glad for the sunshine...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob, Leslie and Kim. How are you all today?

Leslie, we got your winds, with gusts up to 80km/h blowing the snow all over the place. Temps have dropped down to -4C, so the windchill is -15C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wind gusts are now over 90km/h with windchills of -21C. I am in front of my woodstove boiling water for some tea. Comfy ..............


----------



## macdoodle

Still sunny, but the wind is down to tolerable... but the ice is bad... 
Yesterday Oliver had a wind take him off the ground ... good thing I had his leash on him, just reeled him back from that corner to shelter... :lmao: thought he might just be the first dog kite... 

He would go to see what was around the corner, he wasn't quite so sure of it today...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Still sunny, but the wind is down to tolerable... but the ice is bad...
> Yesterday Oliver had a wind take him off the ground ... good thing I had his leash on him, just reeled him back from that corner to shelter... :lmao: thought he might just be the first dog kite...
> 
> He would go to see what was around the corner, he wasn't quite so sure of it today...


A dog kite?!? 

That is the one good thing about doxies being so low to the ground.


----------



## friend

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh
-17 friggin´madness this is. Init? 
Bed, nothing else will do.
Nite my fellow snowmen, nite.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sweet dreams.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh
> -17 friggin´madness this is. Init?
> Bed, nothing else will do.
> Nite my fellow snowmen, nite.


-23C with the windchill here in St.John's, Caman. The woodstove has been going most of the day. 

Have a good night. Speak with you in the morning, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May some good Karma come your way, and may you send some good news about your schooling/employment our way. All in all, may it be a win-win for everyone. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Yes, "remarkable things" happen to us all each day. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A special Valentine's Day breakfast shall await you all when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

God morning Marc and all. 

Took and painted the two bedroom ceilings. 
Couldn't wait for my painter friend to get thing done.
Going to have some pain in my back, but it was worth it.

Now off for a shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Kudos on your paint job. These days, I am usually stiff and sore from shoveling snow.

How is Life treating you these days? You seem in a better head space recently.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, so it is the start of Canada's Valentine's Day celebration. :love2::love2:

Deborah is in NYC with Gracie, who goes up against 20 other wirehaired doxies this morning, so I celebrate with the other 6 doxies. XX)


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Kudos on your paint job. These days, I am usually stiff and sore from shoveling snow.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days? You seem in a better head space recently.


Not too bad. Things are going a wee bit better and the kids are calmer.
My health is improving with every change, due to it being linked to my stress level.
There is loads of snow here and temp pending between 12-18C,
but I have ordered 4 tons of spring on-line, so that will get better too. 

How are you, Deborah and the doxies?

Now for that shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that things are going better for you, my friend. Yes, stress is the great destroyer of well being.

Deborah is in New York City with Gracie at the Westminster Kennel Club dog show, which is as big as Crufts in London.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, glad to hear of your improvements Camán. Happy Valentines Day to one and all!

Check out the cameraman with nerves of steel in today's featured video on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy V Day to you as well, Don. With Deborah in NYC until Wed., we are waiting until the 17th to celebrate.


----------



## friend

Sugar. 
Either I didn't have enough paint or I had to much wall.
Anyway, off to the store again for more paint.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all: Slight rain here today and its a bit warmer ... it is supposed to hit 5C here this week. Will be heading back down to LaSalle for some house hunting as well.

Happy Valentines Day to all. Remember to acknowledge that special someone .....


----------



## KC4

Smooch! :love2:
Happy Valentine's Day Shang! 



Dr.G. said:


> A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, so it is the start of Canada's Valentine's Day celebration. :love2::love2:
> 
> Deborah is in NYC with Gracie, who goes up against 20 other wirehaired doxies this morning, so I celebrate with the other 6 doxies. XX)


I'll pass on the slobbery badger breath kisses myself, thanks. How about if I just-shake-a-paw(s) with the Doxie squad. No offense, eh? 

Thanks for the Valentine's Day breakfast featuring CHOCOLATE! 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.

Caman- I don't like having too much leftover paint, but it's much worse to have almost enough. Good luck getting just the right amount of paint to finish the job to your satisfaction.

Rp - Good luck house hunting! How big of a gun do you need to carry?


----------



## Sonal

Happy Valentine's Day Caman, Marc, Don, RP & Kim!


----------



## sharonmac09

HAPPY Valentine's Day everyone! 

MORE SNOW... SNOW! :-( What's new huh? At least spring is around the corner.. well kind of anyway. Hubby is off again shovelling snow off people's roofs. 

Have a nice day guys. 

Later!


----------



## Rps

Happy Valentines Day, Kim, Sonal, Sharon!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sugar.
> Either I didn't have enough paint or I had to much wall.
> Anyway, off to the store again for more paint.


It is a case of too much wall ................... at least that is what I always tell Deborah when this happens to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all: Slight rain here today and its a bit warmer ... it is supposed to hit 5C here this week. Will be heading back down to LaSalle for some house hunting as well.
> 
> Happy Valentines Day to all. Remember to acknowledge that special someone .....


Afternoon, Rp. I shall do as you suggest when Deborah comes home from NYC.

Good luck house hunting. Took us 6 months to find and decide upon the house in which we currently reside. Looked at it in June and bought it late October. The price came down by $65,000 in those 6 months, and we had to move all of two blocks from where we were living.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'll pass on the slobbery badger breath kisses myself, thanks. How about if I just-shake-a-paw(s) with the Doxie squad. No offense, eh? 

Thanks for the Valentine's Day breakfast featuring CHOCOLATE!"

Enjoy your chocolate, Kim. I shall have to keep the doxies in their cages since chocolate is bad for them. Still, since you don't want to kiss them, I guess you won't mind their looks of sadness.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> HAPPY Valentine's Day everyone!
> 
> MORE SNOW... SNOW! :-( What's new huh? At least spring is around the corner.. well kind of anyway. Hubby is off again shovelling snow off people's roofs.
> 
> Have a nice day guys.
> 
> Later!


Afternoon, Sharon. Yes, shoveling is a daily event now. We had all of three feet of snow in all of January, and in the past two weeks we have gotten over five feet of snow. Such is Life. 

Happy V Day to you as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Caman, Marc, Don, RP & Kim!


Happy Valentine's Day to you as well, Sonal. How are you today?

I think that I have the secret weapon for you and your Scrabble games against Gordon. Does he play chess? If so, challenge him to a few games, but we shall replace you with a cute doxie pup. This will destroy his confidence when he loses three games in a row to the pup. Then, you challenge him to a game of Scrabble, which you win easily.

Of course, you need to be there with some loving understanding, empathy and compassion. Let him tell you all about Einstein's "Unified Field Theory" to reestablish his confidence. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Rp - Good luck house hunting! How big of a gun do you need to carry?" The Queen of Comedy has struck once again. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all and a big Happy Valentines Day to all... we thought our Zoey would have hung in until today, but she had her puppies on Saturday, 8 healthy little doodles, and 4 boys and 4 girls, 4 parti coloured and 4 solids, the breeder claims it iis statistically perfect, she is just delighted... I am hoping to go to see them on Wed. very exciting... 

Keeping fingers and toes crossed that Gracie beats out the other Doxies.... it is hard when there are so many... 
But today might be her lucky day!! here's hoping...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning all and a big Happy Valentines Day to all... we thought our Zoey would have hung in until today, but she had her puppies on Saturday, 8 healthy little doodles, and 4 boys and 4 girls, 4 parti coloured and 4 solids, the breeder claims it iis statistically perfect, she is just delighted... I am hoping to go to see them on Wed. very exciting...
> 
> Keeping fingers and toes crossed that Gracie beats out the other Doxies.... it is hard when there are so many...
> But today might be her lucky day!! here's hoping...


That is great news, Leslie. Kudos. 8 pups is a handful for the mom, but you have a nice cross section of genders and colors. The problem with doxie pups is that they all look basically alike.

Still no word about Gracie. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Westminster Kennel Club
DACHSHUND (WIREHAIRED)
Judge: Mr. Michael Dougherty
Day: February 14, 2011
Time: 2:00
Ring: 2

Gracie goes in the ring with this group. There are 21 wirehaired doxies in this breed, so it's a longshot, but we shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Westminster Kennel Club
> DACHSHUND (WIREHAIRED)
> Judge: Mr. Michael Dougherty
> Day: February 14, 2011
> Time: 2:00
> Ring: 2
> 
> Gracie goes in the ring with this group. There are 21 wirehaired doxies in this breed, so it's a longshot, but we shall see.


I am just concentrating on sending her name to this judge now, good to have a name.... 
before I was just concentrating on her name and event... lets see if we can 'get through'

I am just repeating the mantra, Dougherty, Gracie Dougherty Gracie.... and picturing her strutting her stuff perfectly...  Try it, can't hurt, and yes, it works... the more the merrier... (more energy input... )


----------



## SINC

Sadly, after an exhaustive search on Bell TV, the Westminster Kennel Club event is not being televised. Sniff.

Since I have seen it on before, perhaps it will be broadcast at a later date?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I am just concentrating on sending her name to this judge now, good to have a name....
> before I was just concentrating on her name and event... lets see if we can 'get through'
> 
> I am just repeating the mantra, Dougherty, Gracie Dougherty Gracie.... and picturing her strutting her stuff perfectly...  Try it, can't hurt, and yes, it works... the more the merrier... (more energy input... )


Good Karma, Leslie. Merci. Deborah has your embroidery there with Gracie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, after an exhaustive search on Bell TV, the Westminster Kennel Club event is not being televised. Sniff.
> 
> Since I have seen it on before, perhaps it will be broadcast at a later date?


The breed finals are not televised, Don. Tonight and tomorrow night will be the televised finals for Best of Group, with tomorrow night being Best of Show as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone can watch the best of breed videos from the Westminster site. Not sure how many people want to watch 21 wirehaired doxies, however.

The Westminster Kennel Club | 2011 Breed Judging Videos: MONDAY, FEBRUARY 14, 2011

The Westminster Kennel Club | 2011 Breed Results: MONDAY, FEBRUARY 14, 2011


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to go pick up my son in about 25 minutes, so I might not be home for the results. If she wins Best of Breed, I am going to be interviewed by the local CBC Radio station since Gracie is the only dog from NL at Westminster. We shall see.

Excelsior!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just phoned. Gracie showed well, but shall come home empty-pawed. Such is Life. 

Leslie, many people admired the embroidery and Deborah gave them our kennel's email address to pass on inquiries to you.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Sadly, after an exhaustive search on Bell TV, the Westminster Kennel Club event is not being televised. Sniff.
> 
> Since I have seen it on before, perhaps it will be broadcast at a later date?


I have it scheduled to record tonight at 6 and tomorrow night at 6 on TSN... (21 Cable here)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I have it scheduled to record tonight at 6 and tomorrow night at 6 on TSN... (21 Cable here)


That will be the Best of Group show, with four groups being shown. Sadly, Gracie shall not be representing her breed. :-(


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> That will be the Best of Group show, with four groups being shown. Sadly, Gracie shall not be representing her breed. :-(


:--( I am soooo sorry to hear this, I was so looking forward tothis, ... but I will still watch I guess...

Now, when you say 'breed' is that the combination of varieties of Dachshund? 
So she was not just competing against her group of wire-haired, but also the smooth, and longhaired?? If so that is a lot of competition, I am sure she did her very best, I know she had her best feet forward.... 
the invite was wonderful in it'self...., but I am so sorry those judges are blind.... XX) 

We still love our Gracie... she belongs to all of us now Marc....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> That will be the Best of Group show, with four groups being shown. Sadly, Gracie shall not be representing her breed. :-(


This must be during the dog days of television ratings


----------



## Rps

Saw The Eagle yesterday Marc, loosely based on The Eagle of the Ninth .... we had to take that book in high school.
The movie followed the book ...there was a guy who went on a journey somewhere .....

Not a bad film, I'd give it a 3.5 out of 5.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :--( I am soooo sorry to hear this, I was so looking forward tothis, ... but I will still watch I guess...
> 
> Now, when you say 'breed' is that the combination of varieties of Dachshund?
> So she was not just competing against her group of wire-haired, but also the smooth, and longhaired?? If so that is a lot of competition, I am sure she did her very best, I know she had her best feet forward....
> the invite was wonderful in it'self...., but I am so sorry those judges are blind.... XX)
> 
> We still love our Gracie... she belongs to all of us now Marc....


Leslie, in Canada, standard wires go up against standard wire, mini wires go up against mini wires, and so too for the other two coats. Thus, there are six breeds of doxies. In the US there is only three breeds, so wires of any size go up against each other. This morning and afternoon were the breed finals. This evening, you will see all of the hounds that won their respective breed. The winner of the hound group will then go on tomorrow night for Best of Show.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This must be during the dog days of television ratings


Good one, Rp. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just emailed me telling me that she rolled the dice and had Colton, a boy of 14 years of age, and someone for whom Gracie would take on a badger AND a wolverine at the same time, show her. Had she won best of breed, he would have been the youngest person to show a dog in the hound group. Had she won the hound group, he would have been the youngest person to show a dog in the Best of Show finals. 

There would have been a stir had Gracie won, since non-professional handlers are not supposed to win. Still, Gracie loves him and she showed her heart out. So, she gave it her all and that is that. Such is Life.

Drinks are on me at The Hair of the Doxie Den. No drink limit, and NO ONE will be allowed to drive home. We will transport you home vie Doxie Express Vans. Gracie's dad shall be behind the wheel doing the driving. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "Rp - Good luck house hunting! How big of a gun do you need to carry?" The Queen of Comedy has struck once again. :lmao::clap::lmao:


Hi Kim, I use a Housitzer .... I helped a minister friend of mine house hunt, he used a canon.


----------



## friend

Doggone tired, although this day has not been to ruff, I will now retire.
Nite me friends. 
Track ye tomorrow.


----------



## friend

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Sorry gang, but I just have to ask. If love is blind, why do they sell so much lingerie on Valentine's Day? Huh?


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao::lmao:


SINC said:


> Sorry gang, but I just have to ask. If love is blind, why do they sell so much lingerie on Valentine's Day? Huh?


----------



## Dr.G.

A different dog, Caman. The Hair of the Doxie is the drink you need the day after to get over the drinks you had last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Bonne nuit, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you are well this evening. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Thanks for all of your kind words and thoughts. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got a call from a former student who said that he heard my name on the news about a special appointment made by Pres. Obama. I checked it out ASAP only to find this on the Washington Post web site:

"Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton has chosen retired diplomat Marc Grossman as the new U.S. special envoy to Afghanistan and Pakistan, administration officials said. Grossman previously served as undersecretary for political affairs, assistant secretary of state for Europe and ambassador to Turkey." 

Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Cameo

Kinda late in the day but, hoping everyone had a wonderful Valentines Day.












Nite all.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Enjoy your chocolate, Kim. I shall have to keep the doxies in their cages since chocolate is bad for them. Still, since you don't want to kiss them, I guess you won't mind their looks of sadness.


Awww. OK, bring on the Doxie lips. 


Dr.G. said:


> Deborah just phoned. Gracie showed well, but shall come home empty-pawed. Such is Life.


Well she's all you'd ever want,
She's the kind they'd like to flaunt and take her dinner.
Well she always knows her place.
She's got style, she is Gracie, She's a winner.

Whoa oh oh she's a weiner....

(sorry to hear that Gracie Westminster activity is done for now ...maybe next year?)


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Awww. OK, bring on the Doxie lips.
> 
> Well she's all you'd ever want,
> She's the kind they'd like to flaunt and take her dinner.
> Well she always knows her place.
> She's got style, she is Gracie, She's a winner.
> 
> Whoa oh oh she's a weiner....
> 
> (sorry to hear that Gracie Westminster activity is done for now ...maybe next year?)


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: Kim!! you are just too funny! you have said it perfectly.. she is a winner... those guys just don't know it yet.... next year for sure!!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I'm up early to get my work finished so I can be at the University Hospital in Edmonton this morning for an 11:00 a.m. appointment with the schnoze doc. It's a follow-up to my surgery and he wants to have a look at why the skin and scar tissue keeps peeling off my nose. The skin has the texture of sand paper and peels off in pieces the size of a dime at times. It just has not healed the way it should, so a second look is required. I hate it when this happens.

Oh well, I guess only the nose knows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Kinda late in the day but, hoping everyone had a wonderful Valentines Day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 18345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nite all.


Same to you, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Awww. OK, bring on the Doxie lips.
> 
> Well she's all you'd ever want,
> She's the kind they'd like to flaunt and take her dinner.
> Well she always knows her place.
> She's got style, she is Gracie, She's a winner.
> 
> Whoa oh oh she's a weiner....
> 
> (sorry to hear that Gracie Westminster activity is done for now ...maybe next year?)


"... she's a weiner ...." :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild weather outside. Just came in to warm up a bit. Only -1C, but we got 20cm of snow and now it is hailing, which will be replaced by freezing rain this afternoon ........ before turning back to snow. Lots of work to do clearing out driveways. So, why don't you all just make your own breakfast. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I'm up early to get my work finished so I can be at the University Hospital in Edmonton this morning for an 11:00 a.m. appointment with the schnoze doc. It's a follow-up to my surgery and he wants to have a look at why the skin and scar tissue keeps peeling off my nose. The skin has the texture of sand paper and peels off in pieces the size of a dime at times. It just has not healed the way it should, so a second look is required. I hate it when this happens.
> 
> Oh well, I guess only the nose knows.


Good luck, Don. All should go well for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gracie is the doxie with Colton, a young man (age 14, wearing glasses) about six minutes into the clip. Gracie love him, which is why we rolled the dice to go with him to show her.

The Westminster Kennel Club | Video - Hound - Dachshund (Wirehaired)


----------



## Dr.G.

I am soaked. Finished doing my driveway and the driveways of the two single moms on my cul-de-sac, under ice pellets which gave way to heavy freezing rain. Lunch shall be hot soup and hot tea. Anyone interested may join me. BYOC.


----------



## SINC

I shall join you upon my return from the hospital, and yes, I will Bring My Own Cognac.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all. I'll bring my own coffee.


----------



## SINC

Coffee? Is that what he meant? How dull will this party be?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Coffee? Is that what he meant? How dull will this party be?


You're welcome to add cognac to the coffee if you want.... but I'm low on sleep, I will stick to the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all. I'll bring my own coffee.


Afternoon, Sonal. Soup and tea .......... BYOC ........ Bring Your Own Crackers. 

How are you today? Why so tired?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Soup and tea .......... BYOC ........ Bring Your Own Crackers.
> 
> How are you today? Why so tired?


Up much too late for no apparent reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Up much too late for no apparent reason.


I should send you a doxie or two as bed dogs. They are like hot water bottles with fur.  Gotta love 'em ............. until they start to snore. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Back from the doc's after a very long ordeal. I have some type of skin condition that I can't recall the name, but it has "carci" in it. He claims it is nothing serious, but has to be treated with a special cream to get rid of it. Ann is out picking up that prescription right now. I also have another small tumour beginning to grow in my left eyebrow. The wanted me to stay and have it removed immediately which I of course did, so it took about an hour to do. They tell me I will have a black eye by evening that will last for a few days. I told them that would not be an issue as people are used to seeing me with black eyes as Ann beats me up all the time. The doc ran out to the waiting room and ratted on me to Ann. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back from the doc's after a very long ordeal. I have some type of skin condition that I can't recall the name, but it has "carci" in it. He claims it is nothing serious, but has to be treated with a special cream to get rid of it. Ann is out picking up that prescription right now. I also have another small tumour beginning to grow in my left eyebrow. The wanted me to stay and have it removed immediately which I of course did, so it took about an hour to do. They tell me I will have a black eye by evening that will last for a few days. I told them that would not be an issue as people are used to seeing me with black eyes as Ann beats me up all the time. The doc ran out to the waiting room and ratted on me to Ann. Yikes!


Don, good to hear that it is not serious. Still, ratting out Ann!!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

“We must become the change we want to see”. Mahatma Ghandi


----------



## Dr.G.

"Teachers offer the greatest hope for our future. It is the one profession where passion and commitment reap major benefits. Teachers do make a difference. Every child that enters every classroom in September will be different in June. How they change rests, in part, with the experience thay have during the year. If the only objective is to get one year older, then little is required from the adults. Fortunately, more is expected and delivered. Teaching is not a random act. All of the components of teaching, from the planning and preparation through to the modelling and mentoring, are designed to have an impact on each student. While this design is critical, the most important criterion is our personal interactions and relationships with kids. I hope this book continues to inspire teachers and remind them of the connection they make to kids and how important this connection is. Every students needs a significant adult in school. As teachers we have the best opportunity to fill this role." 
Tom Hierck


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Back from the doc's after a very long ordeal. I have some type of skin condition that I can't recall the name, but it has "carci" in it. He claims it is nothing serious, but has to be treated with a special cream to get rid of it. Ann is out picking up that prescription right now. I also have another small tumour beginning to grow in my left eyebrow. The wanted me to stay and have it removed immediately which I of course did, so it took about an hour to do. They tell me I will have a black eye by evening that will last for a few days. I told them that would not be an issue as people are used to seeing me with black eyes as Ann beats me up all the time. The doc ran out to the waiting room and ratted on me to Ann. Yikes!


Hope you get everything healed up very quickly. The Ann story is hilarious! Lee does the same thing to me...Hahahah!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I am soaked. Finished doing my driveway and the driveways of the two single moms on my cul-de-sac, under ice pellets which gave way to heavy freezing rain. Lunch shall be hot soup and hot tea. Anyone interested may join me. BYOC.


I'm here for soup! I brought my own Cheese!


----------



## KC4

Ugh. I forgot to tell y'all that my Time Machine woke up dead this morning. Stone, cold, dead. Fritzed power supply supposedly said the Apple Genius. Can't fix'em in Canada sez the Genius. So, if it was still under warranty, they'd replace it. It was 7 months out of warranty. 

(sigh)

So, I bought a new 2TB one. ..for about the same price as I paid for the 1TB one 19 months ago. 

(sigh)


----------



## Ena

Am I too late for tea? I brought my own cookies


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Am I too late for tea? I brought my own cookies


One is never too late for tea at The Cafe Chez Marc, Ann. Do you have a favorite blend of tea you enjoy?

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm here for soup! I brought my own Cheese!


Crackers are what you should have brought, but we can make French Onion soup, my favorite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I ache all over. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. A great reaction for your embroidery at Westminster. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Gracie is the doxie with Colton, a young man (age 14, wearing glasses) about six minutes into the clip. Gracie love him, which is why we rolled the dice to go with him to show her.
> 
> The Westminster Kennel Club | Video - Hound - Dachshund (Wirehaired)


Yes I watched the clip, thanks Marc, it was fun to see, sorry Gracie didn't even get honourable mention, you could see she was well worth that, however we gave her lots of mentions, I had everyone I know watching the show, and I wathed the end tonight of course, I was rooting for the Bearded and the Wolfhound... one because it was so pretty, and the other because it is one of the most ancient of breeds... 



Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Leslie. A great reaction for your embroidery at Westminster. Paix, mon amie.


Thank you for showing it, just send all the referrals to me.... Gracie will get a commission cheque... for doggie treats, or a new winter coat 

Don, I am wondering if you kept applying the silver? it would have kept the hole clean and clear and it would have healed with almost no scar... I assumed you were still using it... I hope the salve you get helps to heal that right up... I hope the bump from the eye is benign... as I am sure it will be, it may just be a cyst ... 
As for ratting out Ann ... XX)

Take care all, sleep well
See you tomorrow...


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

"Only" -5C here. When will it end?
Maybe the weather has something to do with my aches and pains.

Last bedroom to be painted finished today. Kitchen being done tomorrow.
Going to be happy when it's all done.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, you seem to be coming along great with your painting, well done.

Marc, when you get in this morning, whatever you do, DO NOT look at the third photo in the series "Oddball Pictures" on SAP this morning. There is also an interesting story about a tree that fruits on its trunk that I have never heard of before.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> "Only" -5C here. When will it end?
> Maybe the weather has something to do with my aches and pains.
> 
> Last bedroom to be painted finished today. Kitchen being done tomorrow.
> Going to be happy when it's all done.


Morning, Caman. Kudos on your completed painting jobs. I certainly know that my aching knees are caused by all of the shoveling I have had to to these past few weeks. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, you seem to be coming along great with your painting, well done.
> 
> Marc, when you get in this morning, whatever you do, DO NOT look at the third photo in the series "Oddball Pictures" on SAP this morning. There is also an interesting story about a tree that fruits on its trunk that I have never heard of before.


Morning, Don. I shall NOT view that picture. Do I turn into a pillar of salt if I do happen to glance at it?


----------



## Dr.G.

The 2011 Best In Show Trophy was awarded to "GCH Foxcliffe Hickory Wind" a.k.a. "Hickory," a Scottish Deerhound. Glad to see a hound win, even if it was not a dachshund. Kudos to Hickory. :clap: :clap:

We shall have a celebratory breakfast in honor of this fine dog, with all sorts of Scottish treats.

2011 WKC Dog Show - 2011 Winner of Best in Show Trophy -WestminsterKennelClub.org

Take a look at the size of this dog.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I shall NOT view that picture. Do I turn into a pillar of salt if I do happen to glance at it?


No salt, but perhaps a bit of vertigo?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No salt, but perhaps a bit of vertigo?


How true you are ............... and just from a picture.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> "Only" -5C here. When will it end?
> Maybe the weather has something to do with my aches and pains.
> 
> Last bedroom to be painted finished today. Kitchen being done tomorrow.
> Going to be happy when it's all done.


So glad you are coming to the end og your painting Caman, when you are done the aches and pains will be done too! 



Dr.G. said:


> The 2011 Best In Show Trophy was awarded to "GCH Foxcliffe Hickory Wind" a.k.a. "Hickory," a Scottish Deerhound. Glad to see a hound win, even if it was not a dachshund. Kudos to Hickory. :clap: :clap:
> 
> We shall have a celebratory breakfast in honor of this fine dog, with all sorts of Scottish treats.
> 
> 2011 WKC Dog Show - 2011 Winner of Best in Show Trophy -WestminsterKennelClub.org
> 
> Take a look at the size of this dog.


Yes it was an exciting win to get in his retirement year... what a way to finish! :clap:

Saw Gracie with her young man...  
I am just wondering , do you choose a handler there or do you bring your own... 
Not sure of the protocol, but I did notice some handlers were with different dogs throughout... interesting process... 

Don, enjoyed the clip from Jay Leno... there are a lot of child prodigies around these days... nice to be able to see them... 
Wondering too about the discussion on HfH, and why it is not wanted... or so it seems... 

Have a great day gentlemen... and the ladies who will follow...


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Don, enjoyed the clip from Jay Leno... there are a lot of child prodigies around these days... nice to be able to see them...
> Wondering too about the discussion on HfH, and why it is not wanted... or so it seems...


Leslie, here is the Reader's Digest version. The land was originally sold by the city to the school board some 30 years ago for $1 to build a future school . The population of the subdivision was restricted when it hit city boundaries and the school was never needed. It has been used as a park and playground for 25 years now. School board sold the land to HfH for nearly a $1 million. City gives HfH the cash to buy the land, essentially buying back the land they sold for $1, not $1 million. Residents cry foul at school board profiting from taxpayer money. Court case in progress now claiming land should have reverted to city for $1. Akinsdale neighbourhood has the highest density of apartments and condos in the city by double, yet the city/HfH wanted to pile in 63 more units via HfH project. Unit number was cut to 34 to try and appease neighbourhood concerns. All units are prefabbed and moved into place like mobile homes.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Saw Gracie with her young man... 
I am just wondering , do you choose a handler there or do you bring your own... 
Not sure of the protocol, but I did notice some handlers were with different dogs throughout... interesting process... "

Leslie, he is the son of the woman who brought Gracie down from Halifax, and showed her at the Knickerbocker Dachshund Club show just before Westminster. Colton is her son, and Gracie adores him, so Deborah decided to go with a non-professional handler, since Gracie shows better for Colton. The doxie that won was handled by a professional handler, as were the two men who were there showing a doxie.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Leslie, here is the Reader's Digest version. The land was originally sold by the city to the school board some 30 years ago for $1 to build a future school . The population of the subdivision was restricted when it hit city boundaries and the school was never needed. It has been used as a park and playground for 25 years now. School board sold the land to HfH for nearly a $1 million. City gives HfH the cash to buy the land, essentially buying back the land they sold for $1, not $1 million. Residents cry foul at school board profiting from taxpayer money. Court case in progress now claiming land should have reverted to city for $1. Akinsdale neighbourhood has the highest density of apartments and condos in the city by double, yet the city/HfH wanted to pile in 63 more units via HfH project. Unit number was cut to 34 to try and appease neighbourhood concerns. All units are prefabbed and moved into place like mobile homes.


Ahhh dawns the light of the upset, so it is not HfH they are objecting to, but the way it came down... I see, I think I would be concerned too if it is in an area already highly populated by high rises... to say nothing of the $$ swindling (sort of) that want on... not sure not being in the area, but I think their concerns may be more about that than HfH... 
Hard to make a call when you don't hear all the concerns... this is too bad, as i am sure the children who live in the already established Apts, would like to keep the playground... tough issue... thanks for explaining... 



Dr.G. said:


> "Saw Gracie with her young man...
> I am just wondering , do you choose a handler there or do you bring your own...
> Not sure of the protocol, but I did notice some handlers were with different dogs throughout... interesting process... "
> 
> Leslie, he is the son of the woman who brought Gracie down from Halifax, and showed her at the Knickerbocker Dachshund Club show just before Westminster. Colton is her son, and Gracie adores him, so Deborah decided to go with a non-professional handler, since Gracie shows better for Colton. The doxie that won was handled by a professional handler, as were the two men who were there showing a doxie.


Well it is too bad he didn't get a shot, I thought he did well from what we could see, I am sure he will evolve into a professional handler as time goes by, nice of you to give him a chance and nice that he is Gracies 'adored one' that makes it so much easier for both of them... 
Are there exams or something to become 'professional' or is it just the years of experience? I am sure Colton will show her a few more times while you get the next doxie ready for the rings, at least it was a wirehaired that won for breed... that was nice to see... 
Doesn't matter as long as they had a good time... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Well it is too bad he didn't get a shot, I thought he did well from what we could see, I am sure he will evolve into a professional handler as time goes by, nice of you to give him a chance and nice that he is Gracies 'adored one' that makes it so much easier for both of them... 
Are there exams or something to become 'professional' or is it just the years of experience? I am sure Colton will show her a few more times while you get the next doxie ready for the rings, at least it was a wirehaired that won for breed... that was nice to see... 
Doesn't matter as long as they had a good time... " 

Yes, it would have made Westminster history if a junior handler won Best of Group or Best of Show. some almost as young as Colton have won Best of Breed for some breeds, but never anything higher. Such is Life.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Well it is too bad he didn't get a shot, I thought he did well from what we could see, I am sure he will evolve into a professional handler as time goes by, nice of you to give him a chance and nice that he is Gracies 'adored one' that makes it so much easier for both of them...
> Are there exams or something to become 'professional' or is it just the years of experience? I am sure Colton will show her a few more times while you get the next doxie ready for the rings, at least it was a wirehaired that won for breed... that was nice to see...
> Doesn't matter as long as they had a good time... "
> 
> Yes, it would have made Westminster history if a junior handler won Best of Group or Best of Show. some almost as young as Colton have won Best of Breed for some breeds, but never anything higher. Such is Life.


So how do they get to be called professional??
Usually you are considered professional when you earn $$ ( in most things that is.. )
I see the gal who won BiS was a junior last year...?? and got ribbons for best Jr handler... am I correct here?
Next year...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> So how do they get to be called professional??
> Usually you are considered professional when you earn $$ ( in most things that is.. )
> I see the gal who won BiS was a junior last year...?? and got ribbons for best Jr handler... am I correct here?
> Next year...


A professional handler makes their living from showing dogs, and are certified by the CKC, AKC, etc. Junior handlers are under 18 years of age. Deborah deals with all the showing aspects, although we usually show our own dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild weather outside here right now. It is not snowing all that hard, but the Memorial University weather station, which is located less than 1 km from where I am sitting, clocked a gust at 131km/h ......... which was only 2km/h less than at the height of Hurricane Igor.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> A professional handler makes their living from showing dogs, and are certified by the CKC, AKC, etc. Junior handlers are under 18 years of age. Deborah deals with all the showing aspects, although we usually show our own dogs.


Well imagine having a great job like that.... thanks for the explanation... 

Sorry you are just now getting your winter, hoped you might escape it this year!

Those winds can sure do some major damage... we were gusting up to 170 on Saturday, someone lost the siding off their (new) house.... ! and transports were all off the road in ditches and fields... XX)

don't go out in that wind, Doxies could fly if they got their ears going!!


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.

Anyone have a bit of honey for my tea? I feel a cold coming on.... or is that coming back?

Marc, it's too bad Gracie didn't win at Westminister. What a thrill that would have been!


----------



## macdoodle

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Anyone have a bit of honey for my tea? I feel a cold coming on.... or is that coming back?
> 
> Marc, it's too bad Gracie didn't win at Westminister. What a thrill that would have been!



I have some honey Sonal, it has ginger in it! Quite tasty actually and good for an oncoming cold... 
If you slice some ginger into the pot and add boiling water, and honey, you will be surprised how it will chase out that clod, it is good before you nod off for the night, helps you sleep... 

Hope it isn't coming back, or being a new strain...  keep warm and don't forget a hat and scarf... especially the hat, over the ears too.... you may not like the look, but it looks better than a red nose and coughing! :lmao:
Take care....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Anyone have a bit of honey for my tea? I feel a cold coming on.... or is that coming back?
> 
> Marc, it's too bad Gracie didn't win at Westminister. What a thrill that would have been!


Evening, Sonal. Hot tea and honey coming right up. Hope it helps your cold.

Yes, it would have been a real thrill to see Gracie win something at Westminster, but she had her shot. She will retire now as the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada for 2010. Her dad had this title back in 2006.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well imagine having a great job like that.... thanks for the explanation...
> 
> Sorry you are just now getting your winter, hoped you might escape it this year!
> 
> Those winds can sure do some major damage... we were gusting up to 170 on Saturday, someone lost the siding off their (new) house.... ! and transports were all off the road in ditches and fields... XX)
> 
> don't go out in that wind, Doxies could fly if they got their ears going!!



Yes, Winter has hit us with a vengence. The doxies don't mind cold snow, but this wet snow that is wind blasted is not their cup of tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure if Deborah is going to get in tonight. She just got on the plane in Ottawa, but I can't see how anything can land in these winds, with gusts up to 11okm/h. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang,

Marc - Even though I don't feel like I am coming down with anything, I would still love a cuppa hot tea with honey, please. The weather has turned nasty cold (-20 with falling/blowing snow) here. I could use the comfort. 

Sonal - I hope it's a false alarm and you are just tired or something. If you are coming down with something - hope it's not severe. 

Leslie - Ginger and honey sounds good too. MMMMMm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How about a cup of our special lemon/ginger/ginseng herbal tea with some organic honey?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. How about a cup of our special lemon/ginger/ginseng herbal tea with some organic honey?


Woot! Perfect! Yes please! 

I hope Deborah arrives safely tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yesterday afternoon, when there was a break in the snowfall, and I finished our driveway, I took Bridget outside. She kept looking around as if someone or something was nearby that should not have been there. I figured it was cabin fever ............. until I looked just over the mound at the end of our driveway. A couple of ducks decided to take refuge on our front lawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Woot! Perfect! Yes please!
> 
> I hope Deborah arrives safely tonight.


She just sent me an email ........ she is on her plane in Ottawa ....... and heading east. She might get as far as Halifax. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hope you like your tea and feel a bit better, Kim. I find that when I take herbal tea and Cold FX, I am able to ward off colds. Sometimes, I get so tired and cold from shoveling that I leave myself open to colds. 

Luckily, there is no major snow coming until next week. 10cm of snow each day is no bother. Still, if it gets any higher, I am going to create a tunnel and park my Echo in the tunnel at the end of the driveway. Sort of like a snow garage. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Hope you like your tea and feel a bit better, Kim. I find that when I take herbal tea and Cold FX, I am able to ward off colds. Sometimes, I get so tired and cold from shoveling that I leave myself open to colds.
> 
> Luckily, there is no major snow coming until next week. 10cm of snow each day is no bother. Still, if it gets any higher, I am going to create a tunnel and park my Echo in the tunnel at the end of the driveway. Sort of like a snow garage. We shall see.


Thanks! If you make a long enough tunnel, there'll be two echos in there!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks! If you make a long enough tunnel, there'll be two echos in there!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

My big concern would be that the light at the end of the tunnel is another car coming my way!!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

Snow garage??? tunnel lights?? oh dear, no one would guess we are about 6 1/2 weeks away from spring... get the car out before it begins to melt, or you will be stuck in a collapsed heap!  Deborah will have to feed you through a straw through the snow bank.... 

As for the honey with ginger, you can get it already prepared, I think it is Presidents choice brand, or My compliments... since I finished it off last week I can't check, but it was a store brand, and very different... there are quite a few I am going to try... 

I love honey, must have been a bear in my last life.... 

Stay warm everyone, and get a good fire in the fireplace Marc, I am sure Deborah will be ready for it once she gets back to the rock.... hopefully by tomorrow in case they have to stay in Halifax tonight.... the airline will put them up will they not? They usually do, but who knows these days, they won't feed you on the plane, but maybe you can stay and sleep in it.... 

Love the ducks, do you have any bird seed ?? I am not sure what ducks eat, but the may like some fish leftovers....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Snow garage??? tunnel lights?? oh dear, no one would guess we are about 6 1/2 weeks away from spring... get the car out before it begins to melt, or you will be stuck in a collapsed heap!  Deborah will have to feed you through a straw through the snow bank....
> 
> As for the honey with ginger, you can get it already prepared, I think it is Presidents choice brand, or My compliments... since I finished it off last week I can't check, but it was a store brand, and very different... there are quite a few I am going to try...
> 
> I love honey, must have been a bear in my last life....
> 
> Stay warm everyone, and get a good fire in the fireplace Marc, I am sure Deborah will be ready for it once she gets back to the rock.... hopefully by tomorrow in case they have to stay in Halifax tonight.... the airline will put them up will they not? They usually do, but who knows these days, they won't feed you on the plane, but maybe you can stay and sleep in it....
> 
> Love the ducks, do you have any bird seed ?? I am not sure what ducks eat, but the may like some fish leftovers....


Thanks, Leslie. Deborah is still scheduled to arrive at 1130PM my time. We still have just over 3 months of winter left, so the snow tunnel garage will have plenty of room ............ maybe for a school bus?  We shall see.

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to head out to the airport soon, so I guess I shall say goodnight to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Keep the Faith. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Going to head out to the airport soon, so I guess I shall say goodnight to one and all. Paix, mes amis.



Thanks Marc, and drive safely, it doesn't sound as if the roads are going to be great... 

Until tomorrow... :yawn:


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Only -5C today.
Home with Liam who is feeling a bit under the weather.


----------



## friend

I'm a bit naughty today, apparetly. 
A member on the Swedish Mac Forum posted about his MBP freezing up and could 
someone help him out, and then he posted a few pages of code from his Mac.
I answered and highlighted the problem (which I of cause had inserted myself). 

Här har du problemet:
(translation= this is your problem)

[quote name='jixie' timestamp='1297875775' post='1398469']
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader	2.5.8
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	200.3.2
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController	303.8
com.apple.OverAllStuff:Your_Mac_is_****ing_knackered-y'all_Buy_a_new_one_today_dude
com.apple.BootCache	31
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	2.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	1.6.3
[/quote]


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. -5C here as well, but with a -16C windchill. Deborah finally got in at midnight, so all is well here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I forgot about our OtHD Breakfast, so I shall make up for it this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine here this morning in St.John's. Hopefully, it shall travel eastward to bring some joy to you all. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. that was an impish little trick you pulled Camán. Hope Liam is better soon.

I wondered if Deborah made it home last night given those winds Marc, glad she is down safe and sound. Did Gracie return with her?

If you need a smile this morning, catch the Red Green video, and then "how to impress a client" right under it and Marc, there is an interesting series of pics on unique cloud formations Down Under that you may enjoy.

Now it's back to work on tomorrow's SAP for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, Deborah made it home at about midnight. Gracie is staying with a friend in Halifax, where they are able to do AI with frozen semen. So, we might get another litter of pups by the end of April/early June. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, thanks for breakfast Marc, it is snowing here, gently, and no wind... no sun, but it could be worse,
Happy to see the weather did not keep the planes on the ground, and that Deborah is home safe and sound! 
And Gracie, puppies!! yeh!! that will be fun... you will probably have homes for them before they are born... is Ai normal or is because it is a special boy? 
Will Gracie come back on another flight or do you wait to see she has taken?

Have a great day re=living all the highlights and stories of the show, I am sure there are many...


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

Marc - Glad to hear everybody seems to have landed safely. 

Caman - Verrry funny. Hee hee.

Don - Off to check out SAP soon! 

Leslie - Have fun in the snow! 

Off for a few days to do some skiing!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning all, thanks for breakfast Marc, it is snowing here, gently, and no wind... no sun, but it could be worse,
> Happy to see the weather did not keep the planes on the ground, and that Deborah is home safe and sound!
> And Gracie, puppies!! yeh!! that will be fun... you will probably have homes for them before they are born... is Ai normal or is because it is a special boy?
> Will Gracie come back on another flight or do you wait to see she has taken?
> 
> Have a great day re=living all the highlights and stories of the show, I am sure there are many...



Afternoon, Leslie. AI is a normal procedure. The "stud" is in BC, and it is easier to ship frozen semen from Vancouver to Halifax, where they do the procedure (only chilled semen is done here). Then, once that is done, she will be shipped back home. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Have fun skiing. Don't get hurt. Bon voyage, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Kim, have a good time skiing... I would say beak a leg, but I am not sure that is appropriate, so I will say have fun and stay cool! ...oops, wrong again... 

Stay warm and have fun keep all body parts close, do not break any basic structure... :lmao:
where are you going?? Whistler? 
No matter... enjoy! :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. AI is a normal procedure. The "stud" is in BC, and it is easier to ship frozen semen from Vancouver to Halifax, where they do the procedure (only chilled semen is done here). Then, once that is done, she will be shipped back home. We shall see.


Well that is a lot less expensive than the flight and the fee... 
Good luck... it will be nice to have her home I am sure, hard to get them back once they have see New York...:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well that is a lot less expensive than the flight and the fee...
> Good luck... it will be nice to have her home I am sure, hard to get them back once they have see New York...:lmao:


Sounds like a song, Leslie .......... "How are you going to keep them here in St.John's, after they've seen NYC ...", or should that be "Paris"?


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow is falling, but we shall only get a few inches of fresh snow, so nothing to worry about ........ yet. We shall see.
Time for tea ........... anyone interested???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> A light snow is falling, but we shall only get a few inches of fresh snow, so nothing to worry about ........ yet. We shall see.
> Time for tea ........... anyone interested???


Is there still some honey available?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Is there still some honey available?


Lots of organic honey, Sonal. How are you feeling today? It is almost 4PM where you are right now, so sit back, get comfortable, and I shall serve you some freshly brewed hot Sonal Special with our special honey. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc and all. Say Don, not sure if you can use this in SAP, but sounds like government financing to me:

YouTube - BailOut Explained (funny math trick).my kind of math


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

We're well Marc, and you? How is the snow removal .... gotten a break yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We're well Marc, and you? How is the snow removal .... gotten a break yet?


Good to hear, Rp.

Yes, today was sunny and +1C, so I was outside breaking up the ice in the driveway. Flurries are forecast for today through to the middle of next week, so no heavy shoveling is on the horizon. Of course, flurries bring about 3 to 5 inches of snow each day, but whereas that would bring TO to a standstill, we just take it in stride here in St.John's and push it to one side. It also gives my snowblower a rest .................. as well as my back and knees. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hopefully, I shall remember to have a fine TGIF Breakfast for one and all. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Nearing the end of your school term. Here is a "kudos" in advance. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hopefully, your work of art will get you some customers. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Marc and all. Say Don, not sure if you can use this in SAP, but sounds like government financing to me:
> 
> YouTube - BailOut Explained (funny math trick).my kind of math


Rp, I tried to view this video on my Mini earlier today and discovered I had an issue with Flash. You can read about it in the help forum.

Now, back to the video, I used that very video on SAP over a year back in a series of salutes to Ma and Pa Kettle. Still funny and one day I hope to find more to use.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a song, Leslie .......... "How are you going to keep them here in St.John's, after they've seen NYC ...", or should that be "Paris"?


:clap::clap: i just knew you would figure it out!! :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Leslie. Hopefully, your work of art will get you some customers. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


Good night Marc, it would be nice for sure...  
Thanks for yours and Deborah's support..:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good night Marc, it would be nice for sure...
> Thanks for yours and Deborah's support..:clap:


No problem. We both appreciated your kindness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall be able to make a fine TGIF Breakfast for one and all this morning. There are all your favorites along with a few freshly baked treats. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Turning out to be a nice day here, with moderate 0C temps, a bit of sunshine, and a fresh supply of Sonal Special Herbal Tea arriving just now.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I've been busy working and just got done, save for a lead item for tomorrow. Some days are tough to find items and today was one of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

I've been feeling great for the past three days Marc, almost like normal again. If this cold weather would just break, I could get out and get some fresh air and exercise. I may have to go to the mall today and take a stroll.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I've been feeling great for the past three days Marc, almost like normal again. If this cold weather would just break, I could get out and get some fresh air and exercise. I may have to go to the mall today and take a stroll.


Yes, I saw those temps you reported in the weather thread. A student of mine in Labrador City was online and reported that the windchill was -53C in Lab City last week. I can't imagine your windchills and those windchills are beyond belief.

Sunny and +1C here right now. I was throwing snowballs to the doxies out in the backyard, trying to get them to run around since we shall have more snow tomorrow ......... and they don't like to play in wet snow.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning Gents,
Well I am hoping for a break in the weather also, it has been cold the past few days, not as cold a Don, but enough... 
I do hope that cold has run it's course Don and that your nose is starting to heal properly... 

Marc,
I will have some hot oatmeal and brown sugar... off to visit my girl and her puppies today.. she stays with the breeder until they are weaned... so I go visit when I can... 

Have a good day, and button up if you are going out...


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc,
I will have some hot oatmeal and brown sugar... off to visit my girl and her puppies today.. she stays with the breeder until they are weaned... so I go visit when I can... " Afternoon, Leslie. Yes, we have lots of fresh oatmeal, nice and hot.

I forgot to ask about your pups. How are they doing? Pictures???????


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc,
> I will have some hot oatmeal and brown sugar... off to visit my girl and her puppies today.. she stays with the breeder until they are weaned... so I go visit when I can... " Afternoon, Leslie. Yes, we have lots of fresh oatmeal, nice and hot.
> 
> I forgot to ask about your pups. How are they doing? Pictures???????


i am off to visit with them today, they will be 7 days old tomorrow, so the photos won't be much, however I will try... 
Thanks for the hot oatmeal... perfect on this cold day... 

Off to my visit..


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> i am off to visit with them today, they will be 7 days old tomorrow, so the photos won't be much, however I will try...
> Thanks for the hot oatmeal... perfect on this cold day...
> 
> Off to my visit..


Pics of pups at any age are fine, Leslie. Here is what a couple of doxie pups look like at a week old. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Making a fresh pot of tea, and there are some blueberry scones fresh out of the oven. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

Sounds like a plan Marc, I'll take the tea and a warm blueberry scone .....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sounds like a plan Marc, I'll take the tea and a warm blueberry scone .....


Coming right up, Rp. Of course, where are you today???


----------



## Cameo

Good day everyone! Afternoon actually.

We have had a few days of lovely warmer weather, plus temps, such as today with sun and blue sky.

I will have to do another marathon Shang reading to catch up on the news here. Hoping everyone is well.

Four more days of placement and school is finished, other then the final exam on March 21st. The RN of my current placement has asked me if I would be interested in working there. I took my resume in today and spoke to the Administrator, who said that he had heard a lot of good things about me. I ran into him again, later in the day and he was talking to the lady in charge of hiring for the LTC facility - they had been talking about me and she wants to sit down with me next week sometime. Woohoo! So far I have been contacted by my first placement regarding casual hours, I have an interview next week at a facility that is expanding and now an interview where I am currently placed.....I am sooo excited! I even have wonderful references from the RN and the PSW's that I am working with. I haven't even graduated yet!

I am hoping to get in where I am now - the people really really seem to care about their residents and they work well together. I have been told that they really like me because I just jump in, I haven't had to ask for direction for the past two weeks. I know what to do and I do it. If feels so wonderful to be told all of this - I gather they had all been talking about me and I have pleased even the hard to please. 

It would be part time hours to start with, but that is something across the board. The other facility is hiring for part and full time, but I am fairly sure that experienced PSW's will be given the full time first.

Okay - I have been typing a novel here, but I am just soooooo excited!!!


----------



## SINC

Hi Jeanne, good for you!

I am so glad to hear that things are going well and your efforts over these past months are being rewarded.

Congrats and much future success! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"I ran into him again, later in the day and he was talking to the lady in charge of hiring for the LTC facility - they had been talking about me and she wants to sit down with me next week sometime. Woohoo!" This is really good to hear, Jeanne. From what you have written, things seem to be looking up for you. This could not have happened to a nicer and more deserving person. May more good Karma come your way. Bonne chance, mon amie. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a beautiful full moon in the eastern sky right now. Hope you all shall be able to see this at some point tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. With clear skies tonight, it means a nice sunrise tomorrow morning .......... and the doxies like to get up at about 6AM on those sorts of days. Such is Life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I am so glad to hear your good news. You should be proud of yourself. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you in a good head space. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

And, if you are reading this, good morning, Caman. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Nite Marc, I am doing ok... 
here are some photos of the new babies,.... momma was so excited to see me she wouldn't leave me be, she was scrunched in my lap as if to pin me down, when I took her out she jumped right in the car... so this was the best I could do... there will be better photos from the breeder in a few days... there are 4 parti coloured, 2 caramel and 2 apricot, 4boyz and 4 gurlz :love2:
For some reason photo #2 will not load, I will try another post...


----------



## macdoodle

Here you can see 2 Apricot, 2 caramel and one parti pup.... top right...


----------



## friend

Good noon. 

Coooold with -11C here and it feels much colder when it's 8C at Cork Airport. 
The kids didn't let me sleep and there are discussions half the time between them.
At least I have a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Nite Marc, I am doing ok...
> here are some photos of the new babies,.... momma was so excited to see me she wouldn't leave me be, she was scrunched in my lap as if to pin me down, when I took her out she jumped right in the car... so this was the best I could do... there will be better photos from the breeder in a few days... there are 4 parti coloured, 2 caramel and 2 apricot, 4boyz and 4 gurlz :love2:
> For some reason photo #2 will not load, I will try another post...


Cute, Leslie. What color was the dad? All are still healthy? Mazel tov to one an dll.


----------



## Dr.G.

I like the caramel coated pups ........... but who does not like all pups? :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good noon.
> 
> Coooold with -11C here and it feels much colder when it's 8C at Cork Airport.
> The kids didn't let me sleep and there are discussions half the time between them.
> At least I have a nice cup of coffee.


Morning, Caman. What you need is a puppy to keep the kids busy in the morning. :yawn::yikes:

Still, I hope this finds you well. -1C and cloudy here this morning.

Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am off to do some volunteer literacy tutoring for new Canadians in about a half hour, so I shall set out a buffet-style breakfast this morning so that you may pick and choose just what you want. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

CONGRATULATIONS Jeanne!! I am very excited for you. I know it has been a rough road and now something is finally happening. I said to my wife a couple of weeks ago that I know that 2011 is going to be a good year. so far so good. If you don't mind me asking what LTC facilities are considering you. Also, if you need another letter of reference, I would be happy to provide one.

On another note, the family and I went over to some friends last night. Every time we go there it's a new adventure. They live on 25 acres and we all decided to tap some maple trees and make syrup this year. Last weekend, we tapped about 16 trees and put one 2 liter bucket per tree. We filled a 5 gallon water jug yesterday and are going to make some syrup today. The trees are situate on a hill, so you can imagine the fun climbing up a hill with a heavy jug, in the mud. On top of that we got the snowmobiles stuck and pulled them out with the ATVs.

So we had dinner, some good wine and a couple glasses of good port as well. It was a good evening.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, nice to hear things are going well for all of you. It's bitterly cold here this morning and I hope the winds stay light, Wind chills just to the north of us now sit at -43°. An interesting video on SAP today called "Theo Jansen's Strandbeests". I've never heard of, nor seen a strandbeest before, but they are unusual creations indeed.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning from Minnesota! I'm in Minneapolis visiting friends for the weekend.

Jeanne--glad to hear your good news!


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, I hope it is not as cold in Minnesota as it is here. 

Warren, any progress on that Yummy.jpg yet?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal, I hope it is not as cold in Minnesota as it is here.
> 
> Warren, any progress on that Yummy.jpg yet?


No progress yet Don. We are announcing something soon and I don't want the ad out before we do. Hopefully this week. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Jeanne!! I am very excited for you. I know it has been a rough road and now something is finally happening. I said to my wife a couple of weeks ago that I know that 2011 is going to be a good year. so far so good. If you don't mind me asking what LTC facilities are considering you. Also, if you need another letter of reference, I would be happy to provide one.
> 
> On another note, the family and I went over to some friends last night. Every time we go there it's a new adventure. They live on 25 acres and we all decided to tap some maple trees and make syrup this year. Last weekend, we tapped about 16 trees and put one 2 liter bucket per tree. We filled a 5 gallon water jug yesterday and are going to make some syrup today. The trees are situate on a hill, so you can imagine the fun climbing up a hill with a heavy jug, in the mud. On top of that we got the snowmobiles stuck and pulled them out with the ATVs.
> 
> So we had dinner, some good wine and a couple glasses of good port as well. It was a good evening.


Morning, Warren. Glad to see you back with us once again.

Tapping maple trees sounds like a grand idea. I did it once, way back in 1976. Best of all, I was able to get some of the finished product once it was rendered.

Yes, hopefully, 2011 shall be a good year for us all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I still can't imagine those sorts of temps.

Morning, Sonal. I have been to Minneapolis a couple of times. I love the twin city area of that state. Have fun and stay warm.


----------



## Rps

Congrats Jeanne, this is wonderful news! You've certainly worked hard for this, and from my own experience I know that it isn't easy to do the continuing education route or the second career ... you certainly have my respect and admiration ... couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Cold -20 and windy today. We had gusts up to 100kms last night .... thought I was in St. John's.
Sonal, you must be a glutton for punishment. Minni is a little chilly for we Southern Ontarians .... like Winnipeg with a culture. 

How are you Marc, Don, Warren and all? Hope you have a great day...


----------



## Rps

Don came across this, maybe an SAP item:

YouTube - Girl Sucked Into Car Blower


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Yes, gusts over 100km/h are getting to be all too common these days here in St.John's.

The person who lived and showed me around Minneapolis, MN had a mom who was born in Bemidji Minnesota, and a dad from Thief River Falls, Minnesota. They both would say that Minneapolis was warm compared to those two communities.

So, how is Life treating you these days? What is happening to you academically?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, been buried with the R&R ....reading and writing. Hoping to have my annotations done this month and finalise my project. Funny the more I read the more my thoughts keep changing .... so I guess I'll just quit reading! Have been doing some study on Joel Spring's thoughts on multiculturalism. I have been fascinated by Hirsch's idea of cultural literacy and teaching the dominate culture. Not sure if Freire would agree, he was against cultural imperialism, but Hirsch makes sense in a LINC format.


----------



## friend

CONGRATULATIONS Jeanne!! That is really wonderful news. Good luck. 

I think I need a wee break from there kids. 
Arguing and calling each other names.
When I don't side with them they tell me that they hate me.
And then poor Aiofe having a go at me for not getting her a mother.
I just wish she didn't say all those terrible things to me about why
her mother and Anna aren't married to me anymore. I know she is upset,
but it isn't fun to hear it and she, of cause, doesn't know what did precede 
and caused the break up. 

It would been easier to have a kennel raising mentally disturbed wolves.
Damn those women that messed all this up for them. 
Or maybe still, damn me for marrying loony tunes.


----------



## Rps

Evening Caman, yes wives and kids ................ I've often found the best thing to do is take a break and just go for a walk .... sometimes even 10 minutes alone is enough to cool things down and refocus. I'm thinking that your family has had quite a time these last few months .... much upheaval and unrest .... things need to settle down and that takes time .... with spring and summer coming that should help .... clear the house so to speak. Hang in there, we both know that it will work out.


----------



## friend

Thanks Rp.
True that.
Next week I have a lot to do outside the house, appointment and work,
thus I will get a break. 
Tomorrow I will take the wee once to the library and "let them loose".
It's a kids library where they can play and read. It's a great place for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Since I only had Shaina, who was profoundly disabled and could not communicate, and Stephen at home when I was a single parent, I did not have this sort of bickering. Since I was able to spend so much time with Stephen and Shaina at home, I did not experience what you are going through now, Caman. I shall only wish you well and be supportive of your efforts to keep things together. It is not easy, but you shall overcome and things will work out for you all in the end. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Thanks Marc.
It's calmer now, but I'd to do most tidying up myself.
No use nagging at them, but it will show when the allowance is handed out.
I might be too kind, but I'm not going to be stupid.


----------



## SINC

Camán, you might want to consider changing your location now (under your avatar).


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> It's calmer now, but I'd to do most tidying up myself.
> No use nagging at them, but it will show when the allowance is handed out.
> I might be to kind, but I'm not going to be stupid.


A wise course of action, Caman. Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## friend

Thanks for noticing that Don. 
I will indeed.


----------



## friend

There, it's done.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> There, it's done.


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap: Now there's a lad with a sense of humour!


----------



## friend

_Fear sam bith a loisgeas a mhàs, 's e fhéin a
dh'fheumas suidhe air._

Whoever burns his backside must himself sit upon it.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> :lmao::lmao::clap::clap: Now there's a lad with a sense of humour!


.


----------



## SINC

To all those who teach anything . . . (and perhaps especially Rp?)

A public school teacher was arrested today at John F. Kennedy International Airport as he attempted to board a flight while in possession of a ruler, a protractor, a set square, a slide rule and a calculator.

At a morning press conference, the Attorney General said he believes the man is a member of the notorious Al-gebra movement. He did not identify the man, who has been charged by the FBI with carrying weapons of math instruction.

"Al-gebra is a problem for us," the AG said. "They desire solutions by means and extremes, and sometimes go off on tangents in search of absolute values. They use secret code names like 'x' and 'y' and refer to themselves as 'unknowns', but we have determined they belong to a common denominator of the axis of medieval with coordinates in every country. 

As the Greek philanderer, Isosceles used to say, "There are three sides to every triangle."

When asked to comment on the arrest, the President said: "If God had wanted us to have better weapons of math instruction, he would have given us more fingers and toes."

White House aides told reporters they could not recall a more intelligent or profound statement by the president.


----------



## Rps

Don, that's a great piece.....SAP bound? I hope so.


----------



## SINC

I'm thinking so, yes, but I thought of you as soon as I read it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> To all those who teach anything . . . (and perhaps especially Rp?)
> 
> A public school teacher was arrested today at John F. Kennedy International Airport as he attempted to board a flight while in possession of a ruler, a protractor, a set square, a slide rule and a calculator.
> 
> At a morning press conference, the Attorney General said he believes the man is a member of the notorious Al-gebra movement. He did not identify the man, who has been charged by the FBI with carrying weapons of math instruction.
> 
> "Al-gebra is a problem for us," the AG said. "They desire solutions by means and extremes, and sometimes go off on tangents in search of absolute values. They use secret code names like 'x' and 'y' and refer to themselves as 'unknowns', but we have determined they belong to a common denominator of the axis of medieval with coordinates in every country.
> 
> As the Greek philanderer, Isosceles used to say, "There are three sides to every triangle."
> 
> When asked to comment on the arrest, the President said: "If God had wanted us to have better weapons of math instruction, he would have given us more fingers and toes."
> 
> White House aides told reporters they could not recall a more intelligent or profound statement by the president.


An oldie but a goodie, Don. That goes back to the firts Bush administration when John Ashcroft was Attorney General.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is an interesting item for SAP.

Radio Flyer Wagon - All-TIME 100 Greatest Toys - TIME

Full List - All-TIME 100 Greatest Toys - TIME


----------



## SINC

I was watching the Food Network show Drive-Inns, Diners and Dives which I find illuminates some very unusual, but tasty dishes. This one came from Grovers Restaurant in East Amhurst, NY. I've yet to try it, but a couple of folks who did try it, say it is to die for. I will be using it on SAP soon, but here is the recipe for anyone who wants to give it a whirl.

*Cheeseburger Soup

Ingredients:*

2 lb. lean ground beef
Hamburger seasoning or salt/pepper
1 large onion, diced
1 tb. light butter
1 box (32 oz) Reduced Sodium Chicken Broth
1/2 to 3/4 of a 2 lb.. log (so, approx 1-1.5 lb) of 2% Velveeta Cheese 
1 to 1.5 pint fat free half and half
1 tb. flour
1 tb. cold water (may take a bit more)
3 medium tomatoes, diced
1/2 head of lettuce, shredded

D*irections:*

In a skillet sprayed with cooking spray, brown the ground beef. Season with your choice of hamburger seasonings. Drain and set aside.

In a large soup pot, add 1 tb. light butter, and diced onion. Allow the onion to sweat over medium heat. When the onions become translucent, you are ready to continue. Add the chicken broth, the diced Velveeta and the half and half. Allow the Velveeta to melt into the mixture.

In a small bowl, mix the flour and water to make a slurry. You may need a bit more of water, just add enough to make a smooth mixture, somewhat thin, but not watery. Once mixed well, add to the cheesy mixture. Stir to combine, and bring to a boil, stirring constantly (the cheese likes to stick).

Add the ground beef to the soup pot, turn down to medium low heat.

Dice tomatoes and shred lettuce and then add to the mixture. Stir to combine and turn to low heat until ready to eat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have had something like this and it is actually quite good. While I am not a Velveeta Cheese fan, I love French Onion soup, which is why I agreed to try this soup. So, I would try this recipe someday. Merci.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks everyone!!!

WARREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Boy, have I missed you!!!!!! St Lukes place (my first placement), Riverside Glenn in Guelph (Tuesdays interview) and Fairview Mennonite Home (current placement, and where I would love to stay) If you could email me a reference (or maybe we could arrange a pick up) then that would be perfect!!!! You got me into this after all!!!!! (And I am tickled pink about it too, I sincerely believe it is the path that I am supposed to be on, and one I never thought to take)

Caman! I divorced 12 years ago and have had several times where my kids "hated" me.....the same kids who now worry that I can't possibly survive without them, who are not ashamed to hug me in front of their friends, who still phone me once, twice or more a week and one who swore he would never leave me. They are simply angry words said, not meant at all. That doesn't mean that it doesn't hurt your feelings, because it does. 

One thing I learned is that kids will say stuff to loved ones when striking out because of hurt etc - they let loose on you because you are "safe" - in that they know you love them and they can vent and let out hurt and angry feelings without the fear of being "thrown out". They cannot always figure out their own emotions, they get overwhelmed and afraid - but they do know that you love them and they depend on that stability. They truely do not mean what they say, you are simply a "safe outlet". I hope this helps.

I have Puppy Fever again, thanks to Leslie!! What cute puppies. Marc - do you have another litter at present???

Don - that is priceless!!! Math attacks :lmao:: :clap:

Good day to everyone!!!


----------



## Cameo

Rps said:


> Morning all: Cold -20 and windy today. We had gusts up to 100kms last night .... thought I was in St. John's.
> Sonal, you must be a glutton for punishment. Minni is a little chilly for we Southern Ontarians .... like Winnipeg with a culture.
> 
> How are you Marc, Don, Warren and all? Hope you have a great day...


The winds here are terrible! The radio stated they could go as high as 72 km/hr and we are now getting some snow flurries........it is still February after all I guess. Are you back in Bowmanville? I thought you moved??


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Stephen went through some of those things as well, but still, it was his mom who suddenly up and left us about two weeks short of his fourth birthday. Such is Life.

"I have Puppy Fever again, thanks to Leslie!! What cute puppies. Marc - do you have another litter at present???" Yes, in fact, we are trying almost as we speak. This week, semen is being colleced from a dog in BC, being frozen and shipped to Halifax, where Gracie is staying with a friend. There, she will go with an AI, which can't be done with frozen semen here in NL, and then sent back to us. If all goes well, pups should come in late April. We shall see.


----------



## MaxPower

Jeanne,

I worked at Fairview Mennonite when I was training for Sterling. They are good people there. I'll hammer out a reference for you and email it to you. PM me with your email address and I'll be happy to do it. My Mother in Law is in Riverside Glen. Small world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Way past tea time here in St.John's, but I could have some for the rest of you at 4PM your time. Anyone interested?

We could all toast Jeanne and wish her well in this new path she is about to take in her life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, check out this map before they change it. I know how much you "like" the Environment Canada site, and here is their way of telling you that you will be fine, while those all around you shall experience extreme windchills.  

Alberta - Weather Warnings - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Marc, this is but another perfect example of how EC has their heads up their butts (AGAIN) in forecasts for this area. Kindly explain to me how the city of Edmonton can be excluded from such a huge system warning when St. Albert shares their border with Edmonton and is not excluded? They're idiots.


----------



## Rps

Cameo said:


> The winds here are terrible! The radio stated they could go as high as 72 km/hr and we are now getting some snow flurries........it is still February after all I guess. Are you back in Bowmanville? I thought you moved??


Hi Jeanne, yes we are back in Bowmanville. We will be heading back down to LaSalle in a week or so to continue our house hunting. The market is warming up down there and many new listings are on the market. 

Our plan is to be fully moved in by September or earlier. Then I can try to start job hunting.


----------



## Rps

Evening all: Just finished hooking up my web site. Actually registered my domain name, and linked it to my mobileme account ...... and it works!!!!!!!! That's my extent of tekknowledge I'm afraid. Tomorrow it's off to the movies and then, MORE READING........... Jeanne I envy you having finally completed your course.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, this is but another perfect example of how EC has their heads up their butts (AGAIN) in forecasts for this area. Kindly explain to me how the city of Edmonton can be excluded from such a huge system warning when St. Albert shares their border with Edmonton and is not excluded? They're idiots.


Thought you would "like" that oversight, Don.  Paix, mon ami. Stay cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Evening all: Just finished hooking up my web site. Actually registered my domain name, and linked it to my mobileme account ...... and it works!!!!!!!! That's my extent of tekknowledge I'm afraid. Tomorrow it's off to the movies and then, MORE READING........... Jeanne I envy you having finally completed your course.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Keep the Faith.

Invictus 

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul. 

William Ernest Henley


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to do some shoveling of my driveway and three others tomorrow morning so that folks can get off to church. Hopefully, I shall have time for Sunday Brunch. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Thanks for sharing your good news with us all. May some good Karma come your way now. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Stay courageous and strong. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

I just wanted to share a nice evening with our new family. After Sunday supper, that's Ann with Big Bro Jett and you-know-who with the cutest, tiniest little bundle of joy, Shiloh. Life is grand!


----------



## Dr.G.

What a great family portrait, Don. All should be proud. Everyone takes a grand picture. Mazel tov to you all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just dropping in for some dry clothes. Two driveways down (the ones that had people wanting to go to church this morning), and now I have ours and one other to do. However, it is still snowing and building upon the 8 inches of wet snow, so I might wait a bit before venturing out once again. 

So, I shall have some Sunday Brunch ready for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming in for some hot coffee and dry clothes. Three driveways down ........ with only ours to do. I did out back deck so that the doxies could get out to the back yard. Seems strange seeing them walk on top of four feet of snow, but they manage to do it. I shall let the snowblower rest as bit ....... along with me, before I attempt our own driveway. So much for a quiet and restful Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you've been a busy guy this morning. We're stuck in the deep freeze for one more day, then a warm up for a single day tomorrow and then we plunge downward again.

An interesting video on SAP this morning courtesy of rgray on Polar bear behaviour. Take a peek while you have that coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you've been a busy guy this morning. We're stuck in the deep freeze for one more day, then a warm up for a single day tomorrow and then we plunge downward again.
> 
> An interesting video on SAP this morning courtesy of rgray on Polar bear behaviour. Take a peek while you have that coffee.


Morning, Don. Just came in to dry off once again. +1C but a light freezing drizzle is making things slick outside and very wet. Guess EC was wrong about our 2-4 inches of snow (we got 8), and you being protected from the bitterly cold temps. Later ...........


----------



## eMacMan

Bottomed at -24°C this AM, on our way to blistering high of -8°C. Ironically that is the "normal" low. Global Warming my frozen a55.

Despite the forecast snow so far nothing but cold blue skies and furnaces working overtime.

Edit a bit groggy this morning will copy this over to the weather channel where it belongs.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Bottomed at -24°C this AM, on our way to blistering high of -8°C. Ironically that is the "normal" low. Global Warming my frozen a55.
> 
> Despite the forecast snow so far nothing but cold blue skies and furnaces working overtime.
> 
> Edit a bit groggy this morning will copy this over to the weather channel where it belongs.


Afternoon, Bob. Sorry to hear of this extreme cold. What you need is a good chinook ........... or a hot cup of tea. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, finally finished my own driveway. Real heart attack snow. I was not going to use the snowblower until I actually saw how much snow there was and how heavy it was this morning. At +1C, it was not getting any lighter. Still, the blower handled most of the heavy lifting, and my ergonomic shovels did the rest. Now, to relax .......... and start grading for the afternoon posting. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here might be an interesting SAP story, especially since you are an old newsman yourself.

Cyril O’Brien, the last U.S. marine correspondent from the Second World War, recently died loving two things — his Newfoundland home and Guam, an island he helped liberate

Love and War Correspondence - Local - News - The Telegram


----------



## Dr.G.

We are caught in a band of heavy snow, and another few inches has fallen this afternoon, but I just got out of a shower and don't have the strength or desire to go out and shovel anymore. Maybe some tea instead???

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Methinks Jett is lucky to have a pre-school/kindergarten teacher for an Auntie. He's doing pretty good for 2 1/2 years old.



+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great clip, Don. Jett is one smart little boy. Kudos to you all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bit the bullet and cleared out my driveway one more time. That is it until tomorrow. Having some nice herbal tea, Sonal Special, with a muffin from Mother's Minneapolis Muffin Mill. Hope she is having one as well.


----------



## Cameo

What a lovely family Don!!!!

Another cold day, but the sunshine was beautiful! I gather we are expecting quite a bit of snow tonight and tomorrow, but so far no show!!!!!

No motivation today.............sigh....!!!!

Tea sounds much better then shovelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> What a lovely family Don!!!!
> 
> Another cold day, but the sunshine was beautiful! I gather we are expecting quite a bit of snow tonight and tomorrow, but so far no show!!!!!
> 
> No motivation today.............sigh....!!!!
> 
> Tea sounds much better then shovelling.


Evening, Jeanne. So good to see you once again in The Shang. 

Shoveling snow I cannot help you with, but tea I can be of some assistance. As for motivation, know that I am in your corner rooting you on to bigger and better things for your life. Excelsior, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all. Took the kids to see the Justin Bieber movie - Never Say Never. At first I was skeptical, thinking it would be a girly, teenie bopper movie, but I was thoroughly impressed with the raw talent this kid possesses. All this from a kid from Stratford, Ontario.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Evening all. Took the kids to see the Justin Bieber movie - Never Say Never. At first I was skeptical, thinking it would be a girly, teenie bopper movie, but I was thoroughly impressed with the raw talent this kid possesses. All this from a kid from Stratford, Ontario.


Evening, Warren. I am not a JB fan, but I wish him well and all the success he is able to attain.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. My body aches. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully, good news shall come your way soon. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well and reading Gibran. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a nice warm and fresh breakfast for all of you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Warren. I am not a JB fan, but I wish him well and all the success he is able to attain.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Not a fan either, we went more for the kids. Like I said though, the kid has talent.

As well things are going good.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. A guaranteed smile this morning on SAP with a video entitled, "Epic streaker fail" and it's not the streaker who's funny, it's the supposed victim laughing at him. I won't tell you why at this point though.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Not a fan either, we went more for the kids. Like I said though, the kid has talent.
> 
> As well things are going good.


Good to hear, Warren. I took my sister to see and hear the Monkeys when they were in NYC and performing near where we lived. She went nuts, and I even came to like some of their music.

Glad to hear that all goes well with you. Hopefully, along with Jeanne, you too shall come back some day with some big news to share with us all. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great pics on today's SAP. Very eclectic.

Enjoy Family Day in AB. No such holiday here in NL.


----------



## Cameo

I don't know if I am a JB fan or not - but for a kid he is doing well for himself. I hope he can stay a "normal" kid through it all - I would hate to see anyone follow Lindsay Lohans path.

I am nervous about tomorrow - I will go to placement to help out with breakfast and then I should still have time to come home and get ready for my job interview.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Methinks Jett is lucky to have a pre-school/kindergarten teacher for an Auntie. He's doing pretty good for 2 1/2 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Well this is one smart cookie!! Well done Jett... :clap: Looks like there might be another words-smith in the family!! 

Hi Jeanne, glad things are going well for you and it looks like a permanent position at something you like!! Great!

An thanks for all the tea Marc, sure am enjoying it... it is sunny here and bright, warm and melting sort of... Very pleasant... 
Sorry you are still shoveling Marc, I am sure we are not done yet ... but this is a nice break...


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I don't know if I am a JB fan or not - but for a kid he is doing well for himself. I hope he can stay a "normal" kid through it all - I would hate to see anyone follow Lindsay Lohans path.
> 
> I am nervous about tomorrow - I will go to placement to help out with breakfast and then I should still have time to come home and get ready for my job interview.


Afternoon, Jeanne. Be yourself and the interview shall go well. You will see your own inner strengths coming to the forefront. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. +2C and sunny here, so no shoveling ........... until Wednesday. Such is Life. 

How are you today?


----------



## friend

Good evening all. 

Been sick, better now.
Kids driving me almonds, cashews, pecans (nuts).

Nite.


----------



## Rps

Cameo said:


> I don't know if I am a JB fan or not - but for a kid he is doing well for himself. I hope he can stay a "normal" kid through it all - I would hate to see anyone follow Lindsay Lohans path.
> 
> I am nervous about tomorrow - I will go to placement to help out with breakfast and then I should still have time to come home and get ready for my job interview.


Jeanne, you will do fine. The key to job interviews is to think like the hirer ... sit down and relax, then think about what questions you would ask if you were hiring someone for the job. Then, answer the questions from your own perspective.

We tend to get nervous in job interviews because we are not really being ourselves, but the someone we think we should be, be yourself that is always the best approach in my opinion. Practice answering questions, ensure you prepare yourself on the research of the company, what they do and how you can assist them in achieving their goals. Also dress appropriately ... make sure you look professional. Also watch your makeup and its colours.

Getting back to questions, increasingly those that hire are asking pointed questions about flaws and such. So don`t be surprised if you are asked `What is your biggest flaw`.... think about this, tonight. What they want is an answer which provides an action plan that you have taken to resolve it. The quicker the answer the better .... think about this tonight so you will be prepared when if it is asked.

Really what they are asking is: Why you .... what can you do for them that someone else can`t. So tell them why hiring you is best for them. 

Don`t be afraid to interview them as well .....

Good luck, you will do fine.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> I am nervous about tomorrow - I will go to placement to help out with breakfast and then I should still have time to come home and get ready for my job interview.


You will do fine. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Been sick, better now.
> Kids driving me almonds, cashews, pecans (nuts).
> 
> Nite.


Hang in there, Caman. There is light at the end of the tunnel. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Jeanne, you will do fine. The key to job interviews is to think like the hirer ... sit down and relax, then think about what questions you would ask if you were hiring someone for the job. Then, answer the questions from your own perspective.
> 
> We tend to get nervous in job interviews because we are not really being ourselves, but the someone we think we should be, be yourself that is always the best approach in my opinion. Practice answering questions, ensure you prepare yourself on the research of the company, what they do and how you can assist them in achieving their goals. Also dress appropriately ... make sure you look professional. Also watch your makeup and its colours.
> 
> Getting back to questions, increasingly those that hire are asking pointed questions about flaws and such. So don`t be surprised if you are asked `What is your biggest flaw`.... think about this, tonight. What they want is an answer which provides an action plan that you have taken to resolve it. The quicker the answer the better .... think about this tonight so you will be prepared when if it is asked.
> 
> Really what they are asking is: Why you .... what can you do for them that someone else can`t. So tell them why hiring you is best for them.
> 
> Don`t be afraid to interview them as well .....
> 
> Good luck, you will do fine.


Fine words of advice and support, Rp. I agree fully. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Jeanne: You go girl! :clap:


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang!


macdoodle said:


> Hi Kim, have a good time skiing... I would say beak a leg, but I am not sure that is appropriate, so I will say have fun and stay cool! ...oops, wrong again...
> 
> Stay warm and have fun keep all body parts close, do not break any basic structure... :lmao:
> where are you going?? Whistler?
> No matter... enjoy! :clap:


Thanks Leslie! I'm back and still in one piece, but a little tired. We were skiing in Panorama BC. Beautiful conditions!



Cameo said:


> Four more days of placement and school is finished, other then the final exam on March 21st. The RN of my current placement has asked me if I would be interested in working there. I took my resume in today and spoke to the Administrator, who said that he had heard a lot of good things about me. I ran into him again, later in the day and he was talking to the lady in charge of hiring for the LTC facility - they had been talking about me and she wants to sit down with me next week sometime. Woohoo! So far I have been contacted by my first placement regarding casual hours, I have an interview next week at a facility that is expanding and now an interview where I am currently placed.....I am sooo excited! I even have wonderful references from the RN and the PSW's that I am working with. I haven't even graduated yet!
> 
> I am hoping to get in where I am now - the people really really seem to care about their residents and they work well together. I have been told that they really like me because I just jump in, I haven't had to ask for direction for the past two weeks. I know what to do and I do it. If feels so wonderful to be told all of this - I gather they had all been talking about me and I have pleased even the hard to please.
> 
> It would be part time hours to start with, but that is something across the board. The other facility is hiring for part and full time, but I am fairly sure that experienced PSW's will be given the full time first.
> 
> Okay - I have been typing a novel here, but I am just soooooo excited!!!


Great News Jeanne! I'm excited for you too! 


macdoodle said:


> Here you can see 2 Apricot, 2 caramel and one parti pup.... top right...


Awww, aren't they cute? I want to pick them up. All of them.


MaxPower said:


> On another note, the family and I went over to some friends last night. Every time we go there it's a new adventure. They live on 25 acres and we all decided to tap some maple trees and make syrup this year. Last weekend, we tapped about 16 trees and put one 2 liter bucket per tree. We filled a 5 gallon water jug yesterday and are going to make some syrup today. The trees are situate on a hill, so you can imagine the fun climbing up a hill with a heavy jug, in the mud. On top of that we got the snowmobiles stuck and pulled them out with the ATVs.
> 
> So we had dinner, some good wine and a couple glasses of good port as well. It was a good evening.


Hi Warren! Homemade maple syrup sounds fabulous! MMmmmmm. Sounds exciting for you on the business front as well. Good luck! 


SINC said:


> To all those who teach anything . . . (and perhaps especially Rp?)
> 
> A public school teacher was arrested today at John F. Kennedy International Airport as he attempted to board a flight while in possession of a ruler, a protractor, a set square, a slide rule and a calculator.
> 
> At a morning press conference, the Attorney General said he believes the man is a member of the notorious Al-gebra movement. He did not identify the man, who has been charged by the FBI with carrying weapons of math instruction.
> 
> "Al-gebra is a problem for us," the AG said. "They desire solutions by means and extremes, and sometimes go off on tangents in search of absolute values. They use secret code names like 'x' and 'y' and refer to themselves as 'unknowns', but we have determined they belong to a common denominator of the axis of medieval with coordinates in every country.
> 
> As the Greek philanderer, Isosceles used to say, "There are three sides to every triangle."
> 
> When asked to comment on the arrest, the President said: "If God had wanted us to have better weapons of math instruction, he would have given us more fingers and toes."
> 
> White House aides told reporters they could not recall a more intelligent or profound statement by the president.


Haahaaa! Good one Rp! 


SINC said:


> I was watching the Food Network show Drive-Inns, Diners and Dives which I find illuminates some very unusual, but tasty dishes. This one came from Grovers Restaurant in East Amhurst, NY. I've yet to try it, but a couple of folks who did try it, say it is to die for. I will be using it on SAP soon, but here is the recipe for anyone who wants to give it a whirl.
> 
> *Cheeseburger Soup
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 
> 2 lb. lean ground beef
> Hamburger seasoning or salt/pepper
> 1 large onion, diced
> 1 tb. light butter
> 1 box (32 oz) Reduced Sodium Chicken Broth
> 1/2 to 3/4 of a 2 lb.. log (so, approx 1-1.5 lb) of 2% Velveeta Cheese
> 1 to 1.5 pint fat free half and half
> 1 tb. flour
> 1 tb. cold water (may take a bit more)
> 3 medium tomatoes, diced
> 1/2 head of lettuce, shredded
> 
> D*irections:*
> 
> In a skillet sprayed with cooking spray, brown the ground beef. Season with your choice of hamburger seasonings. Drain and set aside.
> 
> In a large soup pot, add 1 tb. light butter, and diced onion. Allow the onion to sweat over medium heat. When the onions become translucent, you are ready to continue. Add the chicken broth, the diced Velveeta and the half and half. Allow the Velveeta to melt into the mixture.
> 
> In a small bowl, mix the flour and water to make a slurry. You may need a bit more of water, just add enough to make a smooth mixture, somewhat thin, but not watery. Once mixed well, add to the cheesy mixture. Stir to combine, and bring to a boil, stirring constantly (the cheese likes to stick).
> 
> Add the ground beef to the soup pot, turn down to medium low heat.
> 
> Dice tomatoes and shred lettuce and then add to the mixture. Stir to combine and turn to low heat until ready to eat.


Sounds good enough to give it a try! Thanks Don! 


SINC said:


> I just wanted to share a nice evening with our new family. After Sunday supper, that's Ann with Big Bro Jett and you-know-who with the cutest, tiniest little bundle of joy, Shiloh. Life is grand!


Great picture! 


SINC said:


> Morning gents. A guaranteed smile this morning on SAP with a video entitled, "Epic streaker fail" and it's not the streaker who's funny, it's the supposed victim laughing at him. I won't tell you why at this point though.


The laugh is infectious! Haaaahahahah! 


Cameo said:


> I am nervous about tomorrow - I will go to placement to help out with breakfast and then I should still have time to come home and get ready for my job interview.


You'll do great Jeanne! 


friend said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Been sick, better now.
> Kids driving me almonds, cashews, pecans (nuts).
> 
> Nite.


Goodnight Caman. I suggest you add some brown sugar, oats and butter, toast lightly and make granola.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How is your skiing vacation going so far?


----------



## KC4

We are back in Calgary. The vacation was great and we all had a great time, thanks. I love the mountains.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> We are back in Calgary. The vacation was great and we all had a great time, thanks. I love the mountains.


Good to hear, Kim. Nothing broken, which is a plus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> I don't know if I am a JB fan or not - but for a kid he is doing well for himself. I hope he can stay a "normal" kid through it all - I would hate to see anyone follow Lindsay Lohans path.
> 
> I am nervous about tomorrow - I will go to placement to help out with breakfast and then I should still have time to come home and get ready for my job interview.


Chance favors the prepared mind, Jeanne.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. "Fortes fortuna adiuvat". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well tonight. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Welcome back Kim!

Been thinking about things all day and am still thinking there is nothing left to learn the hard way. Better times, they are a-comin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Since today is 2/22, I thought we would have a breakfast of traditional colonial American fare, in that on this date, way back in 1630, American colonists first had a taste of popcorn, made for them by Native Americans. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, couldn't sleep, so am up hard at work. It would be a shame to be unproductive when one is up anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, couldn't sleep, so am up hard at work. It would be a shame to be unproductive when one is up anyway.


Morning, Don. Yes, you are up a bit early. I was up at 620AM, but fed the dogs, let them out back, made some fresh coffee, let the dogs back inside and did my morning grading. Coffee is now made so I was going to go to SAP. Is the new issue up yet?


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, it just finished and I am just checking to see that all links work.


----------



## SINC

Everything works so SAP is good to go now. An interesting story in WEBBITS today Marc about dogs sharing their humans emotions you might relate to. And the video of the fireman is a real hoot!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Everything works so SAP is good to go now. An interesting story in WEBBITS today Marc about dogs sharing their humans emotions you might relate to. And the video of the fireman is a real hoot!


Just read through that Webbits piece, Don. It's true!!! I also am going to share the piece on paraprosdokians with my students. :lmao: Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Everything works so SAP is good to go now. An interesting story in WEBBITS today Marc about dogs sharing their humans emotions you might relate to. And the video of the fireman is a real hoot!


Morning all:

Don, that was a great piece on the gro-op ... do you think it was real ... very funny.

I also liked the piece on the Dewey system, which I forwarded to my daughter, the future librarian.

Morning Marc and all. Bright here today ... cold though, -20 but it is supposed to warm up.

Geezzz you guys get up early in the morning.......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Geezzz you guys get up early in the morning.......


Early to bed and early to rise, keeps a man, well, tired and usually back to bed.


----------



## eMacMan

After a brief respite the snow is back, so later on an evening in front of the fire would seem to be in order.

Hmmm. Marc's idea of Popcorn is a good one. Canadian winter in front of a Finnish Fireplace, eating American popcorn and drinking Mexican Cola. Does not get much better than that.

As Arlo would say: Dew Drop In.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Morning Marc and all. Bright here today ... cold though, -20 but it is supposed to warm up.

Geezzz you guys get up early in the morning......."

Afternoon, Rp. +2C and sunny here at just after noon. If you want to get up early, have a lot of work that needs to be done ........... and six doxies that don't like to sleep past 615AM. Perfect combination. By 630AM I am able to say the doxies have been fed, let outback and I can start grading/research.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Early to bed and early to rise, keeps a man, well, tired and usually back to bed.


So much for Ben Franklin. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> After a brief respite the snow is back, so later on an evening in front of the fire would seem to be in order.
> 
> Hmmm. Marc's idea of Popcorn is a good one. Canadian winter in front of a Finnish Fireplace, eating American popcorn and drinking Mexican Cola. Does not get much better than that.
> 
> As Arlo would say: Dew Drop In.


Afternoon, Bob. That is a unique combo. My fireplace is Swedish, the popcorn is from America, and the wine is from America as well.

How is Life treating you other than this fine combo treat?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. That is a unique combo. My fireplace is Swedish, the popcorn is from America, and the wine is from America as well.
> 
> How is Life treating you other than this fine combo treat?


Struggling to comprehend the Medicare Mess in the US. Asking people in their 80s and 90s to sort out what plan is best for them is nothing short of Satanic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just made a fresh pot of tea if anyone is interested in some.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a student of mine just posted this in response to my posting your item about the paraprosdokian.

"I've had a perfectly wonderful evening, but this wasn't it. Groucho Marx

I used to be indecisive. Now I'm not sure."


----------



## Rps

I used to be behind before, now I'm first at last.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I used to be behind before, now I'm first at last.


Good one, Rp. :lmao::clap:

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure if these count --

Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit; Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad. 

Evening news is where they begin with 'Good evening' and then proceed to tell you why it isn't. 

If I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong. A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Rp. :lmao::clap:
> 
> How are you today?


I'm fine Marc, and you?

I'm anxious to hear how Jeanne's interview went ...


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Just made a fresh pot of tea if anyone is interested in some.


Is that tea still hot? I would love some.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Is that tea still hot? I would love some.


Perfect timing, Sonal, in that it is nearly 4PM in Minneapolis. How are things going there?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm fine Marc, and you?
> 
> I'm anxious to hear how Jeanne's interview went ...


Good to hear, Rp.

Yes, I found a penny on the road this morning and picked it up for good luck ........ which I passed on to Jeanne. Still, she has a great deal going for her, and only needs a chance to show someone these abilities. Hopefully, she will come back online soon and let us know how it all went.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Perfect timing, Sonal, in that it is nearly 4PM in Minneapolis. How are things going there?


I'm actually back in Toronto, but it was a near escape... Minneapolis was hit with a big winter storm while we were there. Still, I had a wonderful time--nothing like a weekend with good friends. 

I'm still catching up here, but it seems that Jeanne has an interview today? I hope all goes well for her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm actually back in Toronto, but it was a near escape... Minneapolis was hit with a big winter storm while we were there. Still, I had a wonderful time--nothing like a weekend with good friends.
> 
> I'm still catching up here, but it seems that Jeanne has an interview today? I hope all goes well for her.


Yes, I saw on the radar the snow and ice storm headed right for Minneapolis. So, luckily you are back in TO ........... and back here in The Shang once again.

Hopefully you are less stressed now and ready to take on the challenges of your work.


----------



## friend

eMacMan said:


> Struggling to comprehend the Medicare Mess in the US. Asking people in their 80s and 90s to sort out what plan is best for them is nothing short of Satanic.


I agree. The healthcare system in the US is incomprehensible to me.
That is one thing that I find positive now being back in Europe.
I'm not afraid to get ruined if I get sick.

I have just payed for my third health visit within a month and thus now 
reached the max level of $135.00, so now I wont have to pay anything else
until February 2nd 2012. Max annual cost for medication is £275.00
Amazing eh, and how it's sposed to be in a democracy?
Canada is somewhere close to this, if I'm not misinformed.


----------



## friend

Good evening all. 
(well it' 20 to 12 here, so evening might be stretching it)

Saw the consultant yesterday and they can do nothing more for me regarding my elbow.
I just have to learn to live with the increase movement. Luckily it's my right elbow,
so it doesn't effect my guitar playing, which is bad as it is already. 
The kids are still paying up and making me tired, but my back is much better.

I discovered that my acquaintance has not only overcharged me for the paint job, 
but has not done a particular good job at all. 

I hope I will soon have something else to write about that is not solely complaints.
Sorry.

Hope it went well for Jeanne. 

Leslie: You and you son is always in my prayers. 

Nite all.
Have a good evening all.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Struggling to comprehend the Medicare Mess in the US. Asking people in their 80s and 90s to sort out what plan is best for them is nothing short of Satanic.


Yes, with all of the rules and regulations, it can't be easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening all.
> (well it' 20 to 12 here, so evening might be stretching it)
> 
> Saw the consultant yesterday and they can do nothing more for me regarding my elbow.
> I just have to learn to live with the increase movement. Luckily it's my right elbow,
> so it doesn't effect my guitar playing, which is bad as it is already.
> The kids are still paying up and making me tired, but my back is much better.
> 
> I discovered that my acquaintance has not only overcharged me for the paint job,
> but has not done a particular good job at all.
> 
> I hope I will soon have something else to write about that is not solely complaints.
> Sorry.
> 
> Hope it went well for Jeanne.
> 
> Leslie: You and you son is always in my prayers.
> 
> Nite all.
> Have a good evening all.


Evening, Caman. Sorry to hear about all these things seemingly going wrong for you at the same time. Still, think positive, have a good night's sleep, knowing that tomorrow is another day. You have a great deal going for you in your favor, so focus upon the positive and let this guide you. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Thanks Marc.

Going to be a bit less on the forum, since I'm
removing the internet for the kids. I have had enough
of bad mouthing, disobedience and lack of respect, so
I'm taking the internet off line now until they earn it back.

Nite. off to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> Going to be a bit less on the forum, since I'm
> removing the internet for the kids. I have had enough
> of bad mouthing, disobedience and lack of respect, so
> I'm taking the internet off line now until they earn it back.
> 
> Nite. off to bed.


Sounds like a wise move, Caman, in terms of taking the internet away from your children and letting them earn it back. See you when I see you, my friend. Good night, and good luck (as Edward R. Murrow used to say). Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am pooped. Hopefully I shall remember to make our last OtHD Breakfast for the month of February. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hopefully you shall have some good news to share with us soon. We are all pulling for you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. We are pulling for you as well, and you are in our prayers. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, hope to hear from you soon Jeanne, and Leslie knows what I think.

And I did it all in a single post.


----------



## Rps

This is like the Walton's .......Goodnight Marc-Bob, Sinc-Bob.........

YouTube - The Waltons say goodnight


----------



## KC4

Hello and goodnight all...

Busy day today for me. I hope Jeanne's interview went really smooth. 

Hang in there Caman!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Time for me to get to work on another SAP. I think I bought myself a never ending task. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you this morning.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this mid-week day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How are you this morning.?


Morning Marc, I am just fine thanks, feeling better than I have in a month or more. Just finished up tomorrow's work and am now on the hunt for material for later in the week. I sure do come across of lot of interesting stuff that tends to distract me from my mission. But the end result is I am better informed for the experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I am just fine thanks, feeling better than I have in a month or more. Just finished up tomorrow's work and am now on the hunt for material for later in the week. I sure do come across of lot of interesting stuff that tends to distract me from my mission. But the end result is I am better informed for the experience.


Good to hear, Don. Feeling better physically helps improve upon anyone's outlook. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Sunny here and a high today of 0c. Not bad for this time of year. Hope you have a break from the snow Marc. One can get quite sore from continuous shoveling.

Don I don't think people realise the work involved in a site such as yours. I've been working on mine and it is probably more work than when I was working .... I certainly appreciate the amount.

Morning Kim, Caman and all.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Sunny here and a high today of 0c. Not bad for this time of year. Hope you have a break from the snow Marc. One can get quite sore from continuous shoveling.
> 
> Don I don't think people realise the work involved in a site such as yours. I've been working on mine and it is probably more work than when I was working .... I certainly appreciate the amount.
> 
> Morning Kim, Caman and all.......


Morning, Rp. How are you today?

Still more snow, overnight, this morning, and throughout the day. However, it is only going to be about 5-7 inches of wet snow, so I do it by hand. Actually, that is my exercise for the day. Deborah calls it my "anarobic winter fitness program". Still, it gives me time to think and clears my head. Planning a paper that I shall be presenting at CSSE in June in Fredericton, NB, so this free time to think is not bad.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. How are you today?
> 
> Still more snow, overnight, this morning, and throughout the day. However, it is only going to be about 5-7 inches of wet snow, so I do it by hand. Actually, that is my exercise for the day. Deborah calls it my "anarobic winter fitness program". Still, it gives me time to think and clears my head. Planning a paper that I shall be presenting at CSSE in June in Fredericton, NB, so this free time to think is not bad.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds interesting, if not prohibited, what is the general subject?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Good morning Sonal: Did you bring the good weather with you? I'll take it.


----------



## Sonal

I wish I could claim credit for it, RP, because then I'd be bringing in good weather all the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning, Rp. How are you today?
> 
> Still more snow, overnight, this morning, and throughout the day. However, it is only going to be about 5-7 inches of wet snow, so I do it by hand. Actually, that is my exercise for the day. Deborah calls it my "anarobic winter fitness program". Still, it gives me time to think and clears my head. Planning a paper that I shall be presenting at CSSE in June in Fredericton, NB, so this free time to think is not bad.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds interesting, if not prohibited, what is the general subject?
> 
> 
> 
> The title is "Technology-Enabled Asynchronous Learning Experiences A Workplace Literacy Project". The CSSE conference (Canadian Society for the Study of Education) accepted it even though I am not a current member.
> 
> Snow has been shoveled and I am brewing a pot of tea.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?

Snow has been shoveled and I am brewing a pot of tea. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I wish I could claim credit for it, RP, because then I'd be bringing in good weather all the time.


Send some this way, Sonal. Or, you and Gordon have to visit for St.Patrick's Day, the day when we traditionally get Sheila's Brush. From this day, until May 24th weekend, we are on the downside of winter, and we get less than a meter of snow in this 9 week period ............ but with lots of ice, freezing rain and fog. We shall see.

The Legend of Sheila's Brush - The Weather Network


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?
> 
> Snow has been shoveled and I am brewing a pot of tea. Interested?


Seeing as the local drive through has managed to screw up my coffee order, yes, tea would be very welcome.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


SINC said:


> Time for me to get to work on another SAP. I think I bought myself a never ending task. Later.


Do you still have the receipt for it? 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. How are you today?
> 
> Still more snow, overnight, this morning, and throughout the day. However, it is only going to be about 5-7 inches of wet snow, so I do it by hand. Actually, that is my exercise for the day. Deborah calls it my "anarobic winter fitness program". Still, it gives me time to think and clears my head. Planning a paper that I shall be presenting at CSSE in June in Fredericton, NB, so this free time to think is not bad.


Thanks for breakfast! I've already cleared three walkways as well this morning. Just a couple inches of snow - not too bad. 


Dr.G. said:


> The title is "Technology-Enabled Asynchronous Learning Experiences A Workplace Literacy Project". The CSSE conference (Canadian Society for the Study of Education) accepted it even though I am not a current member.
> 
> Snow has been shoveled and I am brewing a pot of tea.


The paper sounds interesting and the tea sounds great!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Seeing as the local drive through has managed to screw up my coffee order, yes, tea would be very welcome.


Coming right up, Sonal. Any treats to go with your Sonal Special???


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for breakfast! I've already cleared three walkways as well this morning. Just a couple inches of snow - not too bad." Good for you, Kim. I find that this is good exercise. It is not until the snow is more than 8 inches in depth that the snowblower emerges. I use ergonomic shovels which help my back, and I go at it slowly so that I give my heart and knees a bit of a break. Takes a few hours to do my driveway, the driveways of the two single moms, and my friend with Parkinsons, but I have lost about 9 pounds since New Year's Day, and this is a way to keep off those unwanted pounds. We shall see.

What is Kacey up to these days?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> What is Kacey up to these days?


Kacey has been doing a lot of snow boarding lately. She also meets her "little sister" today as part of a school organized "Big Brothers and Sisters" mentoring program. It should be a good experience for both of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Kacey has been doing a lot of snow boarding lately. She also meets her "little sister" today as part of a school organized "Big Brothers and Sisters" mentoring program. It should be a good experience for both of them.


Cool ............. as in kudos to her being a mentor. Give her my best on this sort of volunteer work.

I have been working with some new Canadian immigrants. I am "Misser Grassman", which is close enough and fine with me. Hopefully, some of these folks will choose to stay in NL. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM here in St.John's ............... the start of High Tea here in Canada. Anyone care for a cup when it hits 4PM your time???


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone had a nice day.  I sincerely apologize for some of the things I wrote in here. I was not well and I will leave it at that. I am still not smoking and doing well at the moment. My Avatar is my Blue point Siamese kitten.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone had a nice day.  I sincerely apologize for some of the things I wrote in here. I was not well and I will leave it at that. I am still not smoking and doing well at the moment. My Avatar is my Blue point Siamese kitten.


Evening, Chris, and welcome back. So glad to hear that you are still not smoking. That is just what we like to hear.

So, how else has Life been treating you these days?


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening 

Hey I'm checking in to say hi to everyone here!

4 more weeks... SPRING!!! I can't hardly wait. I'm reading quite a bit this winter in order to at least decrease the dreariness of this winter. I'm reading, believe it or not, "Ender's Game"! I'm actually enjoying this novel. I didn't think I would because its genre is science fiction as I don't even read science fiction! It's such an intense read! It's WAY more than SF. I consider it an allegory containing both moral (not spiritual) and political... um...dimensions! 

How about any of you? Have you read it?


----------



## friend

.


----------



## sharonmac09

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 'nite Caman!


----------



## Clockwork

Marc I am OK today. I need to make some tough decisions as to what i am doing with my life. As the saying goes one door closes and another opens. I just hope that door opens soon  

I am too burnt out from listening to other peoples problems, so I need to think about what I want to do. I would love to further my education, but financially at this point it is not viable. I may just go to college and take a one year course in September if we can manage to save some money for school. Too many decisions is not good or fun. In hindsight I wish I made another career path, but you can always change if you want to and work at it I believe. 

So how about you Marc how are you doing?


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Chris

I'm in the same boat as you. I need to shore up my finances before I can return to school. I was perusing online credit courses but they are quite expensive. I'm still looking though! I'm still dreaming! I firmly believe that I can do it and shall very very shortly fulfill my dream. 

Just keep at it Chris and you shall prevail.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening
> 
> Hey I'm checking in to say hi to everyone here!
> 
> 4 more weeks... SPRING!!! I can't hardly wait. I'm reading quite a bit this winter in order to at least decrease the dreariness of this winter. I'm reading, believe it or not, "Ender's Game"! I'm actually enjoying this novel. I didn't think I would because its genre is science fiction as I don't even read science fiction! It's such an intense read! It's WAY more than SF. I consider it an allegory containing both moral (not spiritual) and political... um...dimensions!
> 
> How about any of you? Have you read it?


Evening, Sharon. Have not read that book. What is the plot?

Spring??????? Where are you located in NS to get Spring in 4 weeks?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. Hope to speak to you in the morning, just like in the old days. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Marc I am OK today. I need to make some tough decisions as to what i am doing with my life. As the saying goes one door closes and another opens. I just hope that door opens soon
> 
> I am too burnt out from listening to other peoples problems, so I need to think about what I want to do. I would love to further my education, but financially at this point it is not viable. I may just go to college and take a one year course in September if we can manage to save some money for school. Too many decisions is not good or fun. In hindsight I wish I made another career path, but you can always change if you want to and work at it I believe.
> 
> So how about you Marc how are you doing?


Evening, Chris. I hear you, my friend. We all have had to make "tough decisions" in our lives, and the decision-making process does not really get any easier with age. Still, as you say, doors open and close ......... and sometimes you have to use the window.

Still, it seems as if you are on a fine path in terms of considering furthering your education. What area were you considering? 

Hindsight is 20-20, so don't look back. Learn from your past and look to the future, all the while you are living today. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening
> 
> Hey I'm checking in to say hi to everyone here!
> 
> 4 more weeks... SPRING!!! I can't hardly wait. I'm reading quite a bit this winter in order to at least decrease the dreariness of this winter. I'm reading, believe it or not, "Ender's Game"! I'm actually enjoying this novel. I didn't think I would because its genre is science fiction as I don't even read science fiction! It's such an intense read! It's WAY more than SF. I consider it an allegory containing both moral (not spiritual) and political... um...dimensions!
> 
> How about any of you? Have you read it?


BTW you have just described what good SF is all about. Will see if the local library can get that one in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. How are you tonight?


----------



## eMacMan

Finally finished finding a Medicare provider for Mom, so I am feeling much more relaxed. Big Fire tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Finally finished finding a Medicare provider for Mom, so I am feeling much more relaxed. Big Fire tonight.


Kudos, Bob. Have a good fire. Stay warm. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished grading for the night, so time to call it a day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope your interview was successful. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I hope this finds you at peace. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Bob: Hope it works out well for you ma.
Chris: Nice going. Keep offém. You can do it.
Sharon and Chris: Good luck with the finances. It's such a bliss when all that worry is over.
Took me a really long time to sort out, damn those credit cards, but finally I can relax and it's great.
Leslie: I waiting and praying for good news. 

Going out soon to get some air, buy a few boxer-shorts, and attending a appointment at 
the Children's Psychiatry Centre to get some info about taking better care of a child with Aiofe's 
needs and children with ADHD and I wont them to check if Aoife also has it as well.
Might eat lunch out too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds as if you have a busy day ahead of you. Be well, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A busy day here as well, but I am never too busy to make breakfast for you all when you rise to face the new day. Egg, any style you want, cereals and oatmeal, and some freshly baked bagels are on the menu today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Oh boy! Soft boiled eggs I can dip my toast in, yum! Had a solid nine hours sleep last night for the first time in many weeks and it felt great. Just checked out SAP and all links are alive and well. Don't miss the featured video today of Britain's Got Talent, an amazing gymnastics display by a group of youngsters will make you wonder how they do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. You and Deborah and Stephen like soft boiled eggs ........... but I like my eggs scrambled. To each their own. Try our freshly baked muffins with some homemade jams as well.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


Dr.G. said:


> I am never too busy to make breakfast for you all when you rise to face the new day. Egg, any style you want, cereals and oatmeal, and some freshly baked bagels are on the menu today. Enjoy.


Woot! I'll have mine BBQ'ed please Marc! Hold the sauce. Thanks! 

It's cold here today - 24 and was lightly snowing. Uggh. You know it's cold when your vehicle makes a honking noise when it starts. Either that, or a goose has taken up residence under the hood. 

Don- Off to check out SAP soon. Sounds like another good one.

Chris- Good to hear that you have succeeded in keeping off the smokes this long. Awesome! 

Sharon - Good to hear from you too. Hope all is well there.

Caman - Boxer shorts! Now you'll have to box. Better get that elbow in shape! 


Well, it's back to homework now for me - I have enough to keep me busy for many moons.


----------



## Clockwork

Marc I was leaning toward Human resources or ESL. Or something completely different, I just don't know what to do. I went to school to help people and so many people just get burnt out and twisted in the field I hardly think it is worth it in the end. I like working with people so it is a tough call. 

Sharon I did my degree online while working full time and it is hard but worth it in the end. 

Thanks for the support regarding the smoking. It was a bad call to start again and I had been off them for several years. Moving forward one day and one moment at a time. 

Caman cheers  I have been out of work for some time now and to be honest not sure with my health what I can and can't do so things are tight. I trust in the big guy, so I am in good hands. 

I hope everyone had a nice day


----------



## Dr.G.

"Woot! I'll have mine BBQ'ed please Marc! Hold the sauce. Thanks! 

It's cold here today - 24 and was lightly snowing. Uggh. You know it's cold when your vehicle makes a honking noise when it starts. Either that, or a goose has taken up residence under the hood. " 

Evening, Kim. We could have this made for you for lunch or for supper if you want. Enjoy.

A goose under the hood is worth two ducks on the lawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Marc I was leaning toward Human resources or ESL. Or something completely different, I just don't know what to do. I went to school to help people and so many people just get burnt out and twisted in the field I hardly think it is worth it in the end. I like working with people so it is a tough call.
> 
> Sharon I did my degree online while working full time and it is hard but worth it in the end.
> 
> Thanks for the support regarding the smoking. It was a bad call to start again and I had been off them for several years. Moving forward one day and one moment at a time.
> 
> Caman cheers  I have been out of work for some time now and to be honest not sure with my health what I can and can't do so things are tight. I trust in the big guy, so I am in good hands.
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice day


Evening, Chris. I can't speak about HR, since I know little of this area. As for ESL, Rp is the person to speak to about this area. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Keep up your fight to not start to smoke anymore. As you say, one day at a time. Excelsior.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Some snow, just a blush really and a high of +3 so that is good.

Anyone heard from Jeanne yet? It is probably too early in the process for her to know, I guess, but I am ever hopeful for her.

Chris, we can chat here if you like about ESL and career planning, or PM me, no worries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Some snow, just a blush really and a high of +3 so that is good.
> 
> Anyone heard from Jeanne yet? It is probably too early in the process for her to know, I guess, but I am ever hopeful for her.
> 
> Chris, we can chat here if you like about ESL and career planning, or PM me, no worries.


Evening, Rp. Good to hear that your warmer temps are coming and with them, the onset of Spring. Kudos.

No PM from Jeanne yet, but I am sure she shall bring us all good news ASAP. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Well, it's back to homework now for me - I have enough to keep me busy for many moons.


Hi Kim, a little study music for you......

YouTube - In my Dream.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin and call it a night. I shall try to remember to have a fine TGIF Breakfast for us all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you with some good news for us all. We are all really pulling for you regardless of the situation. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Keep the Faith, sister. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "
> 
> A goose under the hood is worth two ducks on the lawn.


What a quack up! Hee Hee! 



Rps said:


> Hi Kim, a little study music for you......
> 
> YouTube - In my Dream.


Thanks Rp - that's a beautiful song. Perfect painting music.

Goodnight all from - 25 Calgary. (Shudder)


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 
They say that the cold weather might come to an end soon. 
I soooo want to believe them. 
Off soon to get floors for the flat.

Kim: "I'm am just a boxer and my story seldom told. I have squandered my resistance
in my underwear. Without any pocket full of mumbles such are promises. 
All lies in chests of drawers. Still a man wears what he wants to wear 
And disregards the rest, in his underwear".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your flooring. May it serve as a good foundation for some good times for you and your family. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, everyone. I have a fine TGIF breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this last day of the month of Feb. Here in St.John's, the 25th of Feb. marks the time when we will, most likely, only get snow sometime in the next three months. May 24th is the unofficial end of winter here. So, enjoy and let's celebrate the near-end of winter.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, last day of February eh? Oddly enough we here in the west have a different February which does not end for three more days. 

There is an oddity this morning in WEBBITS this morning that may interest you called, "It’s illegal to recite the Gettysburg Address on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial."

And with your vertigo, you may want to avoid the videos as well today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, last day of February eh? Oddly enough we here in the west have a different February which does not end for three more days.
> 
> There is an oddity this morning in WEBBITS this morning that may interest you called, "It’s illegal to recite the Gettysburg Address on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial."
> 
> And with your vertigo, you may want to avoid the videos as well today.


Yes, should have said the last Friday of the month of Feb. 

Read that piece about the Gettysburg Address. Strange, but I can see why they have the ban on making public speeches there without a permit.

I have seen those clips before, and I get dizzy just thinking about them. XX)


----------



## friend

Off to get the flooring.

Regarding the 112 way of spelling the Libyan "leaders" name.
I have alway believed that there were only one way to spell bastard.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Regarding the 112 way of spelling the Libyan "leaders" name.
> I have alway believed that there were only one way to spell bastard.


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap:

Good one Camán!

It just occurred to me that Kim might be able to use the hard boiled egg trick on SAP today at her next soirée as well.


----------



## Rps

Morning all:

Don, something for SAP maybe. My wife has an assist pole in the living room to help her get out of her chair, it appears that the young woman in this clip may have found other uses for such an item:

YouTube - Stripper Pole FAIL


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Caman and all: Some light snow today and hovering around 0c so not bad for this time of year.

Will be doing some decorating myself Caman ..... so get ready for the "X-Rated" posts.........


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all:
> 
> Don, something for SAP maybe. My wife has an assist pole in the living room to help her get out of her chair, it appears that the young woman in this clip may have found other uses for such an item:
> 
> YouTube - Stripper Pole FAIL


Rp, it's odd that you wold suggest this as a reader sent me the following just this morning as well:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Also Rp, here is a yarn that you may be able to get some mileage out of some day:

A politician was invited to address a major gathering of the Indian Nation in B.C. last summer.

He spoke for almost an hour on his future plans for increasing every First Nation's present standard of living if he were elected leader. He assured them he was always urging the present government to address more of the native community's concerns.

At the conclusion of his speech, the tribe presented him with a plaque inscribed with his new Indian name - "Walking Eagle". 

The proud politician then departed in his motorcade, waving to the crowds.

A news reporter later inquired to the group of chiefs of how they came to select the new name. 

They explained that Walking Eagle is the name given to a bird so full of crap it can no longer fly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How are you today?


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> They say that the cold weather might come to an end soon.
> I soooo want to believe them.
> Off soon to get floors for the flat.
> 
> Kim: "I'm am just a boxer and my story seldom told. I have squandered my resistance
> in my underwear. Without any pocket full of mumbles such are promises.
> All lies in chests of drawers. Still a man wears what he wants to wear
> And disregards the rest, in his underwear".


Hah! That's good Caman! How's the rest of your writing going? I'm guessing you haven't had much time yet to spend on that. Hope you can get back to it soon. 

I think your flat will be much more livable with floors. Especially if it's more than one storey high. 

Marc - Thanks for breakfast! I'll take anything warm. It's -28 here (-36 with the windchill factored in). It's so cold I've called a temporary truce with the neighbourhood squirrels and I am allowing them to roast their nuts by the dryer vent. 

Don - Off to check out the egg trick etc. on SAP. Sounds interesting. 

Rp - Funny video.. Appears that she was pole axed.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Thanks for breakfast! I'll take anything warm. It's -28 here (-36 with the windchill factored in). It's so cold I've called a temporary truce with the neighbourhood squirrels and I am allowing them to roast their nuts by the dryer vent. " That is kind of you, Kim. Mother Nature will remember this kindness and grant you an early Spring.


----------



## eMacMan

Was going to post this in a different forum but perhaps this is a better location.

FWIW However much I may disagree with my ******* neighbours, I have to admit they are far and away the best kind of neighbour to have and would never consider trading them in for a supposedly better model.

These are the guys: That plough the alley when the snow gets too deep for your little car. Grab young property defacers by the ear and help them see the error of tagging peoples garages. Shovel the walks for the widowed neighbour and refuse to take a dime for their efforts. Refuse to take welfare no matter how hard times get... And yes, toss a cold beer your way on a hot summer afternoon. 

Given all of that I am more than willing to forgive them for owning ATVs and playing 5h!t Kicking music a shade too loud. And yeah they forgive me for calling Glen Blech and Barf Limburger bald faced liars.

End of rant


----------



## SINC

Bob, that rant reminded me of that old gem, "with friends like that, who needs enemies". 

But in truth, over my time I have always found that acquaintances "a little rough around the edges" make lasting friends and are never absent in times of need.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Was going to post this in a different forum but perhaps this is a better location.
> 
> FWIW However much I may disagree with my ******* neighbours, I have to admit they are far and away the best kind of neighbour to have and would never consider trading them in for a supposedly better model.
> 
> These are the guys: That plough the alley when the snow gets too deep for your little car. Grab young property defacers by the ear and help them see the error of tagging peoples garages. Shovel the walks for the widowed neighbour and refuse to take a dime for their efforts. Refuse to take welfare no matter how hard times get... And yes, toss a cold beer your way on a hot summer afternoon.
> 
> Given all of that I am more than willing to forgive them for owning ATVs and playing 5h!t Kicking music a shade too loud. And yeah they forgive me for calling Glen Blech and Barf Limburger bald faced liars.
> 
> End of rant


Bob, when I lived in Waycross, Georgia, which is deep south and the buckle of the bible belt, I met many fine people who called themselves a "*******". I never used the term, but people who I liked and admired used it to describe themselves, so I guess it depends upon the context ............ and the person.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, it's election day in Ireland. Are you allowed to vote via absentee ballot?


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone had a nice day. Don't know what the future holds, but I can't complain


----------



## SINC

I think another day without a smoke is a good thing Chris.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone had a nice day. Don't know what the future holds, but I can't complain


Chris, take each day as it comes and stay strong. You know what you want from your life, in terms of being smoke free, so focus upon that goal ......... and then move past it towards other life goals. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Hello everyone! Wooohooooooo!  I went to speak to the DOC yesterday afternoon, she said that she had such glowing reviews and that the administrator told her not to let me get away that they basically skipped the interview and are writing up a job offer for me.
It is part time to start, but most facilities are and the girls keep telling me that I am likely to get lots of hours regardless - they also figure that since I am now fully trained on the retirement side that I can also get some hours there at times. She was going to have my letter for me today - I gave them the paperwork required - but they have a situation and I expect that I will either get it in my email or on Monday - my last day of placement. It is of course dependent on graduating - but we can get orientation done so that I am ready to go out on the floor the day after my exam.

I really like this facility, so not going to wait to see what happens with the other one I had the interview at - if I hear from them then it won't even be for the next two weeks and I am likely to only be offered part time as well there. This one is much closer to home so I am very happy about it all!!!! 

She was going to call one of my references last night and since she stated today that she just didn't have my letter ready I am assuming that the call went well. She loved the reference that Warren sent through to me, so I am not expecting any hitches!!!

Have a great evening all!! Caman - I too think that floors are an excellent idea - are you now in Sweden? I can't remember where you said you were going to..


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hello everyone! Wooohooooooo!  I went to speak to the DOC yesterday afternoon, she said that she had such glowing reviews and that the administrator told her not to let me get away that they basically skipped the interview and are writing up a job offer for me.
> It is part time to start, but most facilities are and the girls keep telling me that I am likely to get lots of hours regardless - they also figure that since I am now fully trained on the retirement side that I can also get some hours there at times. She was going to have my letter for me today - I gave them the paperwork required - but they have a situation and I expect that I will either get it in my email or on Monday - my last day of placement. It is of course dependent on graduating - but we can get orientation done so that I am ready to go out on the floor the day after my exam.
> 
> I really like this facility, so not going to wait to see what happens with the other one I had the interview at - if I hear from them then it won't even be for the next two weeks and I am likely to only be offered part time as well there. This one is much closer to home so I am very happy about it all!!!!
> 
> She was going to call one of my references last night and since she stated today that she just didn't have my letter ready I am assuming that the call went well. She loved the reference that Warren sent through to me, so I am not expecting any hitches!!!
> 
> Have a great evening all!! Caman - I too think that floors are an excellent idea - are you now in Sweden? I can't remember where you said you were going to..



Way to go, Jeanne. See, you had faith in yourself, and you came up a winner. This is great news, mon amie. Excelsior.


----------



## Rps

Jeanne, this is wonderful news! This is great, I know you worked hard for this and I think you will see the fruits of your labour were worth it .... I couldn't be more pleased for you ... congrats.


----------



## KC4

Jeanne! Well, I have only one word for you: 

WOOT!


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Jeanne! Sounds like the start of great things for you.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne, I'm so pleased for you! Great way to end the week. 

Third day of unusually cold temperatures here with lots of snow still about. Getting lots of exercise walking to and from the bus with having to leave my car at home. Saves on rouge


----------



## SINC

Attagirl Jeanne, I knew you would do it! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I am so pleased to hear your news. As I said, we had faith in you, but you had faith in yourself, and it proved fateful for you. May this be the start of new paths for you to take and for continued self-discovery. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well ......... and warm. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Clockwork said:


> Marc I was leaning toward Human resources or ESL. Or something completely different, I just don't know what to do. I went to school to help people and so many people just get burnt out and twisted in the field I hardly think it is worth it in the end. I like working with people so it is a tough call.
> 
> Sharon I did my degree online while working full time and it is hard but worth it in the end.
> 
> Thanks for the support regarding the smoking. It was a bad call to start again and I had been off them for several years. Moving forward one day and one moment at a time.
> 
> Caman cheers  I have been out of work for some time now and to be honest not sure with my health what I can and can't do so things are tight. I trust in the big guy, so I am in good hands.
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice day


Hi Chris,

As a former HR Manager, I can say with some authority that the HR job market is saturated. At one time, it was possible to get into the field without your CHRP (Certified Human Resource Professional), now it is essential even for an entry level generalist position. To move up in an organization, you will now need a SHRP (Senior HR Professional) designation. However the former CHRP's will be moving to the SHRP, saturating the market even further.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do in your career change.


----------



## MaxPower

Cameo said:


> Hello everyone! Wooohooooooo!  I went to speak to the DOC yesterday afternoon, she said that she had such glowing reviews and that the administrator told her not to let me get away that they basically skipped the interview and are writing up a job offer for me.
> --
> She loved the reference that Warren sent through to me, so I am not expecting any hitches!!!


Jeanne, I'm very happy for you that the interview went well and it was my pleasure to help.


----------



## macdoodle

Jeanne, I am sorry to be late offering my congratulations, but I am so thrilled for you, you have worked long and hard for this, I cannot think of anyone who deserved this opportunity more... :clap:
Good Luck and God Bless...:love2:


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 
Milder here with a temp off 0C.
Got the flooring yesterday. It's laying an accustoming itself in the various rooms.
It need 48 hours to get used to the condition it the room where it will be put down,
so it will keep shape.
It has been much better here with kids actually listening to me and acting nicer
to each other. So maybe I will have enough energy to getting back to writing now.

Jeanne: That is great news. Well done and good luck to you. 
I'm in Sweden alright. Life has a strange ways unfolding.
Warren: Good man. That's the stuff. 

Chris: Keep fight the urge to smoke. You can do it. 

Ann: I'm decided not to get a car when we got back to Sweden.
The money you save! My wallet is so happy and the environment is so grateful too. 

Rp: Lets hope for a good outcome of both our efforts. :clap:

Marc, Don: Any spring in sight at you end?

Leslie: I'm praying every day for you and your family. I really hope the big Man
will heed the call. 

Kim: I hope to start writing in the next few days. I need an armchair, having
no place to get comfy writing at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad that the kids are giving you less grief. You have earned a bit of a break.
Good luck with the flooring. We had to let our new floors get used to the room in which they were to be laid. I thought that this was silly, but it made sense when it was explained to me.

Spring??? +4C right now, with winds up to 110km/h and driving rain. By tomorrow, it will sunny and -13C. No, no Spring here until late May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a great many treats waiting for you when you rise to face this last Saturday in the month. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc, no spring here yet but we are at only -7° this morning. the bad news is we plunge back down into the -30°s again this week, a full 20° below normal.

If anyone is good at such things, take a look at the video "Just Exactly How Does This Work?" on SAP today. It's impossible I know, but how does he do it?


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, Marc, no spring here yet but we are at only -7° this morning. the bad news is we plunge back down into the -30°s again this week, a full 20° below normal.
> 
> If anyone is good at such things, take a look at the video "Just Exactly How Does This Work?" on SAP today. It's impossible I know, but how does he do it?


Here Don,

This might shed some light on the illusion:

Hacker News | Real Life Model of M.C. Escher?s ?Waterfall?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. No Spring here either, with +5C temps (which is five degrees above normal) plunging to -13C overnight (which is five degrees below normal). Water is everywhere with the melting snow and the driving rain. It will be a skating rink tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Warren, that helps understand it a bit better. Yummy?


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang! 

Marc - Freezing rain? Uggh. Hope you can skate. 

Don - I love that Escher illusion - very cool. 

Warren - How's biz? Hope all is well with you and yours!

Caman- Are your floors feeling more at ease in your house? Maybe you should play them some soothing music so that they will relax quicker. 

Jeanne - Still jazzed about your news!


I'm being a taxi driver today. Kacey was honored to be invited as one of three students to participate in a panel discussion at her school's Board of Directors meeting this morning, then she has a sewing class, then she wants to be dropped off at a friend's house, then......


----------



## MaxPower

Soon. I'll try to hammer one out tonight...


----------



## MaxPower

Hi kim!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to Kacey, Kim. Give her my congrats, SVP. merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Warren. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon Marc. We are all doing well on this lazy Saturday Afternoon. We are off to a book signing by an 11 year old boy who just published his first novel Jurassic Times. He started writing it when he was 9 and with the help of some teachers, his parents his book was finally printed. An amazing accomplishment for a kid. So we are going to support him and to show our children what a little determination and perseverance can do.


----------



## SINC

Good on that kid Warren, and you too for using the opportunity for your own children's benefit.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon Marc. We are all doing well on this lazy Saturday Afternoon. We are off to a book signing by an 11 year old boy who just published his first novel Jurassic Times. He started writing it when he was 9 and with the help of some teachers, his parents his book was finally printed. An amazing accomplishment for a kid. So we are going to support him and to show our children what a little determination and perseverance can do.


What a grand initiative, Warren. This is a very good vicarious experience for your children, as well. Kudos on one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it finally stopped raining. Even had some sun for about three minutes. Then, while I was in the basement, I noticed that it got darker through the one basement window. Came upstairs to look outside to see a blizzard. Snow going every which way. A real squall in these strong winds. Hopefully, there won't be much drifting. We shall see.

Guess it is time to get the old teapot heated up to make a fresh pot of tea. Anyone interested in this momentary respite and tranquility may join me in a cup.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos to Kacey, Kim. Give her my congrats, SVP. merci, mon amie.


Thanks, I will, The poor Board of Directors won't know what hit 'em. 



MaxPower said:


> Afternoon Marc. We are all doing well on this lazy Saturday Afternoon. We are off to a book signing by an 11 year old boy who just published his first novel Jurassic Times. He started writing it when he was 9 and with the help of some teachers, his parents his book was finally printed. An amazing accomplishment for a kid. So we are going to support him and to show our children what a little determination and perseverance can do.


That's very cool. Wow. I will keep my eye out for that novel. 
I am going to require my own determination and perseverance for the next while. I am just beginning (many) illustrations for a children's book I wrote over 20 years ago. 



Dr.G. said:


> Guess it is time to get the old teapot heated up to make a fresh pot of tea. Anyone interested in this momentary respite and tranquility may join me in a cup.


Yes please, and thanks.


----------



## tilt

Hello ShanGang! Thought I'd use this cloudy/humid/lazy Saturday afternoon to slowly inject myself back into the world of EhMac. 

Had not been feeling too well lately and decided I'd better stay away for a bit; but am feeling much better now 

And Marc - thank you.

Cheers


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> Hello ShanGang! Thought I'd use this cloudy/humid/lazy Saturday afternoon to slowly inject myself back into the world of EhMac.
> 
> Had not been feeling too well lately and decided I'd better stay away for a bit; but am feeling much better now
> 
> And Marc - thank you.
> 
> Cheers


Mohan! Glad to see you! I was just wondering where you bean! Sorry to hear that you haven't been well. Glad you are much better now. Get out there and start stirring up some more fun in the threads!


----------



## Dr.G.

One cup of tea coming right up, Kim. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hello ShanGang! Thought I'd use this cloudy/humid/lazy Saturday afternoon to slowly inject myself back into the world of EhMac.
> 
> Had not been feeling too well lately and decided I'd better stay away for a bit; but am feeling much better now
> 
> And Marc - thank you.
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. Glad you are feeling better and chose to rejoin your Shang family. You are an important member of our clan, and were missed.

Why thank me???


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, Mohan's on the prowl again. Time for some beejacon in some threads again!


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, just asking . . .


----------



## friend

Evening all.

Warren: Good on him. Getting in early to the arts give great training and experience.
Maybe he'll give you some of the Nobel Price money on you old age. 

Kim: I might play them some Woody Guthrie or something from Woodstock.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> Mohan! Glad to see you! I was just wondering where you bean! Sorry to hear that you haven't been well. Glad you are much better now. Get out there and start stirring up some more fun in the threads!


Thanks  It's good to be back.



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mohan. Glad you are feeling better and chose to rejoin your Shang family. You are an important member of our clan, and were missed.
> 
> Why thank me???


Thanks Marc. And as for why I thanked you, read your PMs - it's for what you told me there. 



SINC said:


> Ah yes, Mohan's on the prowl again. Time for some beejacon in some threads again!


Er... maybe not quite, Don. I do not want to lose friends 



SINC said:


> Hmmm, just asking . . .


LMAO!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, just asking . . .


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Warren: Good on him. Getting in early to the arts give great training and experience.
> Maybe he'll give you some of the Nobel Price money on you old age.
> 
> Kim: I might play them some Woody Guthrie or something from Woodstock.


Evening, Caman. Classic Woody Guthrie is great American folk music. I could listen to recordings of him, or people playing his music for hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks Marc. And as for why I thanked you, read your PMs - it's for what you told me there. " I see. No need to thank me, however ........... but it is appreciated. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some pics of Gracie during her 3 minutes of fame at Westminster.


----------



## Cameo

Congrats to Kacey and to Gracie too Marc!
Caman - is it cold in Sweden? I know next to nothing about the country.
Thank you everyone for all the support that you have been!!!!!!!!

It is a damp cold today here, but supposed to warm up tomorrow and rain
so our snow should disappear.

Anyone know anything about Tai Chi? I am going to look into it once I have a 
steady paycheque as I would like to learn a way to balance out my life, a way to
de stress and a healthy way to exercise along with it.

Clockwork - keep up the good fight!!!!!! I know that quitting smoking is a battle and I believe it is one that can be won.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Congrats to Kacey and to Gracie too Marc!
> Caman - is it cold in Sweden? I know next to nothing about the country.
> Thank you everyone for all the support that you have been!!!!!!!!
> 
> It is a damp cold today here, but supposed to warm up tomorrow and rain
> so our snow should disappear.
> 
> Anyone know anything about Tai Chi? I am going to look into it once I have a
> steady paycheque as I would like to learn a way to balance out my life, a way to
> de stress and a healthy way to exercise along with it.
> 
> Clockwork - keep up the good fight!!!!!! I know that quitting smoking is a battle and I believe it is one that can be won.


Congrats to you as well, Jeanne.

Yes, I was in Tai Chi for about 6 months. My knees were really bad back then, so I had to stop. I am down about 15 pounds since then, and might restart in the Spring (i.e., June). We shall see. I do believe in this method of achieving some balance in one's life.


----------



## friend

Nita all.
Late here, 1:52am

Jeanne: I'll tell you some about Sweden tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting really sleepy myself, as well, so best to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May you now start to find some balance once again in your life. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I wish for you some balance and peace as well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Here's a link to the article in the local paper about the boy whose book signing we went to.

Brantnews.com - Local Brantford News, Brantford Restaurant Listings, Events, Hotels, Attractions, Shopping, Movies, Bars, Clubs, Nightlife, City Guides, Harmony Square, blogs


----------



## tilt

MaxPower said:


> Here's a link to the article in the local paper about the boy whose book signing we went to.
> 
> Brantnews.com - Local Brantford News, Brantford Restaurant Listings, Events, Hotels, Attractions, Shopping, Movies, Bars, Clubs, Nightlife, City Guides, Harmony Square, blogs


Did you read the book? Is it any good? And when I say good, I do not mean good enough for a kid to have written, but good enough in and by itself; meaning - if you were not aware that the author was as young as he was, would you still consider the book good?

Cheers


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

The kids didn't let me sleep, woke me up at 8.

Warren: I got that wrong. I thought it was your boy who wrote a book.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, I too am up early and hard at work as well. Today's SAP is uploading and should be online in about four minutes. Have a nice day.


----------



## MaxPower

tilt said:


> Did you read the book? Is it any good? And when I say good, I do not mean good enough for a kid to have written, but good enough in and by itself; meaning - if you were not aware that the author was as young as he was, would you still consider the book good?
> 
> Cheers


We just got the book yesterday. For an 11 year old, the book is very well written (from what I've read). So I can't comment on the entire book. My 7 year old can read fairly well, but this book has really sparked his interest in reading. So in my opinion, any book that can keep his attention is a winner in my eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.

Warren, anything that sparks a child's interest in reading is a good thing. Some in my profession disagree with this comment, and feel that only quality literature is acceptable. I contend that getting a child interested in reading leads to bigger and better things later in life. Once your son finishes the book, he should write a short letter to the author. Just a thought.

Morning Caman, Don, and Mohan.


----------



## MaxPower

I couldn't agree more Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I couldn't agree more Marc.


Nice to hear, Warren, since I respect your opinion. As well as a real letter to the author, he might write a letter to a character in a book he likes to read, with you being the character, and the two of you exchange letters back and forth. I like this sort of literature-response activity since it involves the interrelationship of reading and writing, as well as actively involving parents.


----------



## SINC

I know that many of you here love to cook, so here's a helpful hint for success in the kitchen:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.
> 
> Warren, anything that sparks a child's interest in reading is a good thing. Some in my profession disagree with this comment, and feel that only quality literature is acceptable. I contend that getting a child interested in reading leads to bigger and better things later in life. Once your son finishes the book, he should write a short letter to the author. Just a thought.
> 
> Morning Caman, Don, and Mohan.


I have to agree also, I don't even care if it is a comic book, just start to read! Boys seem to have a more difficult time with this than girls, except for a few, and I think it is because boys don't use their imaginations the same way... 
I believe there are 2 different types of brains , the scientific and the artistic, both have some of each, but one will dominate, if you are lucky you can get a balance of both, but this is less likely.. the one will be an accountant type, and the other will be more into the arts... 
I mentioned this to my accountant and she laughed and said I am certain of it, my husband is the reader and the 'softer' of us, and I am more of a 'facts' person, for me it is the bottom line...  I sure thought this was interesting, and laid credence to my theory... have you found this in your teaching gentlemen??




SINC said:


> I know that many of you here love to cook, so here's a helpful hint for success in the kitchen:


:lmao::lmao: since I am not a cheese buff, it wouldn't help me much, and as for my son a no brainer for him... cheese would be gone before the groceries made it to the shelf.... :lmao:

Hope this Sunday finds you all happy and thinking good thoughts, Caman, I hope the flooring goes well, I tried the planks but my floor was just too uneven, (I live in an old farmhouse built from 1903-06 when building was what you did when you were finished a day in the fields... it is hand built and I think just time has caused a bit of unevenness 
to the floors, I never noticed it until I wanted to lay those floors, off about 1/4 inch, and that was too much... :-(
I am certain you will have better success, and they will be beautiful for sure... 
I will have to go with some good lino, they have some wonderful patterns and choices out there...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. How is Life treating you today?

"I have to agree also, I don't even care if it is a comic book, just start to read! Boys seem to have a more difficult time with this than girls, except for a few, and I think it is because boys don't use their imaginations the same way... 
I believe there are 2 different types of brains , the scientific and the artistic, both have some of each, but one will dominate, if you are lucky you can get a balance of both, but this is less likely.. the one will be an accountant type, and the other will be more into the arts... 
I mentioned this to my accountant and she laughed and said I am certain of it, my husband is the reader and the 'softer' of us, and I am more of a 'facts' person, for me it is the bottom line... I sure thought this was interesting, and laid credence to my theory... have you found this in your teaching gentlemen??"

I agree. I started to read fluff comic books and the comic strips, and then moved on to the sports page, then on to The Hardy Boys .............. and then, slowly, on to what are considered "the classics". I actually like to reread books that I was forced to read in high school and university. I appreciate them far more now. 

Re the "balanced brain", the latest trend is Howard Gardner's "Multiple Intelligences" theory. You might want to google it and find out more about it, since it would be far too long to explain it here. For me, balance is everything, along with trying to build upon your strengths.

As my mother was fond of saying, "It's a good thing you are able to teach well, since you can't sing, or dance, or play a musical instrument."


----------



## Cameo

friend said:


> Nita all.
> Late here, 1:52am
> 
> Jeanne: I'll tell you some about Sweden tomorrow.


Woohooo!!!!! I can see the world through others eyes (at least for the present)

Pictures too??????


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Woohooo!!!!! I can see the world through others eyes (at least for the present)
> 
> Pictures too??????


Afternoon, Jeanne. How are you today? Still on your natural high?

Deborah has been to Sweden and liked Stockholm. She said it looks nothing like St.John's, especially from the air. Alas, I have not been there myself. Someday .........


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie.
> 
> 
> Re the "balanced brain", the latest trend is Howard Gardner's "Multiple Intelligences" theory. You might want to google it and find out more about it, since it would be far too long to explain it here. For me, balance is everything, along with trying to build upon your strengths.


Hello Marc and all: 

Leslie, I have built a number of presentations on Gardner's theory on MI that, if you are interested, I can send you. Please PM with your e-mail address if you are interested.
Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello Marc and all:
> 
> Leslie, I have built a number of presentations on Gardner's theory on MI that, if you are interested, I can send you. Please PM with your e-mail address if you are interested.
> Rp


And from what you have shown me, Rp, they are excellent presentations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost 4PM here in St.John's, the start of High Tea here in Canada. Starting a fresh pot. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Almost 4PM here in St.John's, the start of High Tea here in Canada. Starting a fresh pot. Anyone interested?


HI Marc, I'll have some.


----------



## tilt

'Afternoon everyone.

Warren, I agree. People, not just children, are not reading much any more and so anything that motivates someone to read meets my approval.

Marc, for a change, I would like some tea please, if you still have some. Nothing with Bergamot please - that stuff burns my throat.

Caman, I actually spent a few months in Sweden, in Linkoping - around 4 hours by train from Stockholm. I loved it there.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> HI Marc, I'll have some.


Great. I shall make a fresh pot of tea. Do you have any favorites???


----------



## Rps

Any is fine. How are you today? Are you getting a break from the snow. I've been busy getting some of my notes together this week. I've been very interested in Hirsch's work on Cultural Literacy ... I think it is an interesting concept, but contentious I am sure. But education wouldn't be fun with out them now would it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Any is fine. How are you today? Are you getting a break from the snow. I've been busy getting some of my notes together this week. I've been very interested in Hirsch's work on Cultural Literacy ... I think it is an interesting concept, but contentious I am sure. But education wouldn't be fun with out them now would it.


I am fine, Rp. I shall pull out some herbal tea that my son likes -- Tazo Green Tea. More snow is coming on Tuesday, so I have been resting by the woodstove getting the bits and pieces for my paper crafted together.

I read Hirsch's "Cultural Literacy: What Every American Needs To Know" soon after it was published in 1987. I had been advocating the importance of schema (i.e., one's background of knowledge and experiences) since my first class at Memorial way back in the Fall of 1977. My concern with this standardized curriculum is that it does not take into account learning disabilities, a person's unique learning style (e.g., I am a visual learner, so show me something and I remember it well -- I still remember film strips on the solar system that we were shown back in grade six). As well, it really does not pay much attention to the immigrant and minority experience that has influenced many Americans. So, yes, it is "contentious" in terms how he proposes that this content be learned and evaluated.


----------



## Rps

I somewhat echo your concerns, however, I believe it would be a boon to the immigrant population as it "culturally" places everyone on the same page. As for those with learning disabilities, that is part of the art of teaching isn't it, to provide accommodations ... too me the greatest weakness is the ability to keep the "literacy components" contemporary. Which our fast changing social dynamic, and the speed of communication today, how would you stay in tune with the literacy of the dominant class? Generationally, you would only get about 3 years out of a programme don't you think?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, just heard of the passsing of Duke Snider, "The Duke of Flatbush".

Commissioner Bud Selig released a statement that called Snider "a key player during a special era in baseball, joining Willie Mays and Mickey Mantle to form New York City's unparalleled triumvirate of center fielders - Willie, Mickey and The Duke. Then the Los Angeles native went home and helped usher in a new part of baseball history with great class. I have many fond memories of watching Duke play, and I will be forever grateful for getting to know him well in the ensuing years."

I saw him play as a Brooklyn Dodger, a New York Met and a SF Giant. Only cheered for him when he was with the Mets and Giants, but I respected him as a person and a player for his whole career. 

RIP, Duke.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I somewhat echo your concerns, however, I believe it would be a boon to the immigrant population as it "culturally" places everyone on the same page. As for those with learning disabilities, that is part of the art of teaching isn't it, to provide accommodations ... too me the greatest weakness is the ability to keep the "literacy components" contemporary. Which our fast changing social dynamic, and the speed of communication today, how would you stay in tune with the literacy of the dominant class? Generationally, you would only get about 3 years out of a programme don't you think?


The problem is that he does not put enough of the immigrant and minority schema into his curriculum. There is no emphasis upon the waves of European immigrants to the US, and how that changed our country, or slavery and then the freeing of the slaves and their surge to the north to major cities in the 1940s, or the migration of people from Puerto Rico to NYC in the 1960s, or the various other immigrant/minority groups that came to America. Yes, just as in Canada, I think that it is important to know something about the history of one's country, but it should include the relevance of one's own culture to that history.

You make an interesting observation about the literacy components and the ever-changing waves of knowledge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank the Lord for the Oscars: Marc Glassman's Oscar Picks | Classical 96.3FM

This is NOT me.


----------



## Rps

That is indeed an interesting observation on the lack of contribution of the immigrants, but I think there is today a very large: " who cares" population in the U.S. [ and yes we have it here as well ]. There is a centrist view of culture in North American, I believe, that plays into Hirsch's hand. That's why we hyphenate everything ...."Afro-American, Italian-American etc... it gives the impression of the integration of founding and supporting cultures within the country, but I believe that to be a form of hegemony .... the reason is, just what the hell is American culture? There is a strata and intersection of cultures. This I think is Hirsch's contention, become literate in this and you will fit in. The danger is the marginalisation of the contributing cultures ... however I have noticed where I live that new immigrants try to "fit-in" and become Canadianized so they can become active and full participants in this country. What is interesting is that a generation or two later, those children seek and embrace and rejoice in celebrating their first culture [ which by now could almost be said to be their second culture. ]. Either way introducing these concepts into my curriculum will certainly ruffle some feathers ......... hopefully I will not get any tar on mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

"This I think is Hirsch's contention, become literate in this and you will fit in. " Yes, this is the key, Rp. This is where some immigrants are lagging behind, in that their education and training is not recognized here in Canada, and they don't have a strong command of either official language.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, a grad student just sent this to me. Thought you might appreciate it. 

"Below is a story that I read while doing an assessment course a couple of years ago. Thought you might find it interesting.

My dentist is great! He sends me reminders so I don't forget checkups. He uses the latest techniques based on research. He never hurts me. And, at 52, I've still got all my teeth.

When I ran into him the other day, I was eager to see if he'd heard about the state's s new initiative to help him succeed in his work. I knew he'd think it was great.

"Did you hear about the new state program to measure the effectiveness of dentists with their young patients?" I said.

"No," he responded. "How will they do that?"

"It's quite simple," I said. "They will just count the number of cavities each patient has at age 10, 14 and 18 and average that to determine a dentist's rating. Dentists will be rated as Excellent, Good, Average, Below Average and Unsatisfactory. That way parents will know which are the best dentists. It will also encourage the less effective dentists to get better," I said. "Poor dentists who don't improve could lose their licenses to practice in South Carolina."

"That's terrible," he said.

"That's not a good attitude," I told him. "Don't you think we should try to improve children's dental health in this state?"

"Sure I do," he said, "but that's not a fair way to determine who is practicing good dentistry."

"Why not?" I said. "It makes perfect sense to me.

"Well, it's so obvious," he said. "Don't you see that dentists don't all work with the same clientele? So much depends on things we can't control.

"For example," he went on, "I work in a rural area with a high percentage of patients from deprived homes, while some of my colleagues work in upper-middle-class neighborhoods. Many of the parents I work with don't bring their children to see me until there is some kind of problem and I don't get to do much preventive work.

"Also, many of the parents I serve have allowed their kids to consume way too much candy and soda from an early age, unlike more-educated parents who understand the relationship between sugar and decay.

"To top it all off," he continued, "so many of my clients have well water that is untreated and has no fluoride in it. Do you have any idea how much difference early use of fluoride can make?"

On the Defensive

"It sounds like you're making excuses," I said. I couldn't believe my dentist would be so defensive. He does a great job.

"I am not!" he protested. "My best patients are as good as anyone's, my work is as good as anyone's, but my average cavity count is going to be higher than a lot of other dentists because I chose to work where I am needed most."

"Don't get touchy," I said.

"Touchy?" he said. His face had turned the color of a beet. From the way he was clenching and unclenching his jaws, I was afraid he was going to damage his teeth.

"Try furious," he raged. "In a system like this, I will end up being rated average, below average or worse. My more-educated patients who see these ratings may believe this so-called state rating actually is a measure of my ability and proficiency as a dentist. They may leave me, and I'll be left with only the most needy patients. And my cavity average score will get even worse. On top of that, how will I attract good dental hygienists and other excellent dentists to my practice if it is labeled below average?"

"I think you are overreacting," I said, turning to some printed material about the new statewide accountability program. "'Complaining, excuse making and stonewalling won't improve dental health.' This is straight from a leading member of the DOC."

"What's the DOC?" my dentist asked.

"It's the Dental Oversight Committee, a group made up mostly of laypersons to ensure dentistry in this state gets improved," I explained.

"Spare me," he said. "I can't believe this. Reasonable people won't buy it," he said with hope.

Help at Hand

The program still sounded reasonable to me, so I asked, "How else would you measure good dentistry?"

"Come watch me work," he said. "Observe my processes."

"That's too complicated and time consuming," I said. "Cavities are the bottom line, and you can't argue with the bottom line. It's an absolute measure."

"That's what I'm afraid my parents and prospective patients will think. This can't be happening," he said.

"Now, now," I said, "don't despair. The state will help you."

"How?" he asked.

"If you're rated poorly, they'll send a dentist who is rated excellent to help straighten you out," I said brightly.

"You mean," he said, "they'll send a dentist with a wealthy clientele to show me how to work on severe juvenile dental problems with which I have probably had much more experience? Big help."

"There you go again." I said. "You aren't acting professionally at all."

"You don't get it," he said. "Doing this would be like grading schools and teachers on an average score on a test of children's progress without regard to influences outside the school, the home, the community served and stuff like that. Why would they do something so unfair to dentists? No one would ever think of doing that to schools."

Legislative Rescue

I just shook my head sadly, but he had started to brighten. "I'm going to write my representatives and senator," he said. "I'll use the school analogy--surely they will see the point."

Any thoughts??

Angela"


----------



## Rps

Sounds familiar ........ she didn't get this from FoxNews did she? Question for you, and I understand you are not in the "public system", when the U.S. budget is not passed, are they really unable to pay anyone anything? Surely the civil servants and legislators would be excused. And I've heard at least 3 states have sent lay off notices to all the teachers.

Does this really mean they are done? Who will teach the children? It doesn't make sense to me. I would wonder how many U.S. teachers would love to teach in Canada ..... I know jobs are tight here as well, but surely we treat our teachers better than that. Why would anyone want to teach in the U.S.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sounds familiar ........ she didn't get this from FoxNews did she? Question for you, and I understand you are not in the "public system", when the U.S. budget is not passed, are they really unable to pay anyone anything? Surely the civil servants and legislators would be excused. And I've heard at least 3 states have sent lay off notices to all the teachers.
> 
> Does this really mean they are done? Who will teach the children? It doesn't make sense to me. I would wonder how many U.S. teachers would love to teach in Canada ..... I know jobs are tight here as well, but surely we treat our teachers better than that. Why would anyone want to teach in the U.S.?


She gave no citation, Rp. I saw the reference to South Carolina, so it must have come from the US.

Yes, teachers are being laid off left and right in the US. NYC laid off over 6600 teachers. Sadly, many of the teacher's unions have created systems when the worst teachers, if they have tenure, are not let go. Sadly, same goes for universities as well. I see academic freedom protected, but not incompetence.

Speaking of teaching, any leads on possible positions for youself?


----------



## Rps

Sadly no, but that is a locational thing. Once we finally settle where we will live that will become easier. Most of the position here are in Toronto and they are low paying .... not that I'd mind that, but you add the cost of travel and you're not even breaking even. The trick is to get with a school board, but they tend to hire OTCs here, so it's a closed shop.

My thoughts are to create active lesson plans and articles for the local TESL chapter and roll up to the Ontario ones, that way they will become familiar with my work and name. That could generate leads for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sadly no, but that is a locational thing. Once we finally settle where we will live that will become easier. Most of the position here are in Toronto and they are low paying .... not that I'd mind that, but you add the cost of travel and you're not even breaking even. The trick is to get with a school board, but they tend to hire OTCs here, so it's a closed shop.
> 
> My thoughts are to create active lesson plans and articles for the local TESL chapter and roll up to the Ontario ones, that way they will become familiar with my work and name. That could generate leads for me.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Trying to stay up to see as much of the Academy Awards as possible, but I am fading here, in that it is nearly 1130PM. So, best to call it a night now and see how long I can last. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Keep the Faith. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Trying to stay up to see as much of the Academy Awards as possible, but I am fading here, in that it is nearly 1130PM. So, best to call it a night now and see how long I can last. Paix, mes amis.


I never have understood how anyone can watch that stuff. I am watching a documentary on dinosaurs and birds and how they came to be today's modern birds, infinitely more rewarding and interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I never have understood how anyone can watch that stuff. I am watching a documentary on dinosaurs and birds and how they came to be today;s modern birds, infinitely more rewarding and interesting.


Normally, I don't watch it myself, but I have seen two of the movies that I feel are good to excellent, and I am curious to see who wins. Still, I am fading as I write this. 

Good night, mon ami. Stay warm. Paix.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I know that many of you here love to cook, so here's a helpful hint for success in the kitchen:


Hahah! This belongs ...1) in my kitchen, and 2) in the Test thread. 


Dr.G. said:


> Rp, a grad student just sent this to me. Thought you might appreciate it.
> 
> .......


Interesting - I will send a copy to my daughter-in-law who will also appreciate that. Thanks Marc! 


Caman - I hope to visit Sweden one day - that where 50% of my own genetics come from. 

We had a nice day in the mountains today but it was very cold (-20 to -14) EEEsh! 
Good night all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Seems like the cold is upon most of us here in Canada, so I shall have a hot breakfast, with some hot tea or coffee, ready for you when you rise to face this last day of the month. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, and thanks, I can use a hot coffee right about now after messing with SAP today. Broken links and missing pictures just went to prove that my finishing in record time yesterday was due to skipping a few key codes. At any rate, an interesting video on how one 1950s inventor utilized the spare tire on a vehicle. And the final WEBBITS entry on America's most injured soldier makes one shake their head at war. Now, I've lots more to do and today I will try to do it right.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

Thanks for the hot breakfast Marc - much appreciated. It's another cold day out there and I have too much to do to hibernate. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was an amazing story about the soldier.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> 
> Thanks for the hot breakfast Marc - much appreciated. It's another cold day out there and I have too much to do to hibernate.
> 
> Don - Off to check out SAP soon.


Morning, Kim. Yes, a hot breakfast is the best thing to get you on your way in the morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Rainy and +3 here today, moving to +10 later this week.
Marc, the Toronto Star's RIchard Griffin has a nice piece on The Duke today, worth the read as it is how I envisioned him.

This will be a good year for the Jays here, I'm thinking 93 wins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Rainy and +3 here today, moving to +10 later this week.
> Marc, the Toronto Star's RIchard Griffin has a nice piece on The Duke today, worth the read as it is how I envisioned him.
> 
> This will be a good year for the Jays here, I'm thinking 93 wins.


Afternoon, Rp. Sunny and -5C today, with 15cm of snow, followed by freezing rain and then rain tomorrow. 

Do you have a link to that TO Star article?

93 wins? Could be a Jays-Giants World Series. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, from the Toronto Star:

Griffin: A friend's fond farewell to Duke Snider

The first time I met Duke Snider as a 19-year-old scared, punk kid statistician, my first season as an intern for the Expos in 1973, I was in awe. By the time Snider retired from the Expos as a broadcaster in 1986, it was different. I felt I was losing a friend. But still I remained in total awe, mentally genuflecting to the Duke Snider I would remember every time I shook his hand at major baseball events. He was baseball royalty and now 38 years later with the announcement of his death at 84, I remain in awe.

Sure, it's easy to find character flaws, areas of weakness to tear down legends, including Snider, the Dodgers' elegant hall-of-fame centre fielder. If you try hard enough you can do it with anyone. For instance, it's true that as the third of the big three centre fielders in New York in the '50s, he could seem jealous of the attention given Willie Mays and Mickey Mantle. He at times seemed petty about his place in baseball history, especially when it took added time to reach the Hall-of-Fame. So what?

Even former Expos' manager and fellow hall-of-famer Dick Willliams, a teammate with those great '50s Dodgers, believed that when he was fired in 1981 as the team was headed to the post-season for the only time, Snider's constant criticism on radio played a part in his departure. But whatever you want to accuse Duke of, the fact is he was never anything but genuine in his friendship amd character.

I've worked with a lot of active and former superstar athletes that were accorded the trappings of fame. Many take the adulation and perks with a large dose of cynicism and divine right, but Snider was not like that. It wasn't something he worked on. It was something he was. I recall in the early '80s going as a threesome with this year's Frick Award winner Dave Van Horne and Duke to a fabulous Italian restaurant on the Upper East Side of Manhattan. It was an old Broklyn Dodgers' haunt.

All the way to New York, all the way to the restaurant, Duke talked about the owners with genuine affection. As we walked through the door, Snider, who you should remember had been gone from the New York sports scene for over 25 years, was wined and dined, as were we, and greeted by reverent bocce ball players like he was still playing for a New York team. It was sweet and innocent.

For three hours the great Duke Snider was genuinely wrapped in the moment. No autographs, no ass-kissing, just laughing conversation and happy memories and when we left after a great meal to return to the Grand Hyatt, there was no change in Duke's attitude like, “Hey I'm glad to be out of there, boy what I have to do for a free meal.” Duke genuinely liked these people as friends and the perks were clearly secondary. It made an impression on me as a 30-year-old already in a position where you could go either way on how to respect people that love your game in the high profile world of pro sports.

Another time, as the Expos' P.R. guy, Duke one day patted me on the shoulder and gave me responsibilty for a special project. It seems there was a former Brooklyn Dodgers' fanatic named Israel Shapiro who had become for one reason or another, a street person. Israel had a sister on Long Island, but lived on the street. He had wild grey hair that stuck out in long greasy shocks, with about 12 of his original teeth in his head. He wore sneakers with holes and no socks. His only companion was a shopping bag from a book store that was weighed down by that year's current Green and Red Books and by an Expos' press guide that I gave him on every first trip to New York of the year.

Like clockwork, every time the team bus would pull up to the Grand Hyatt, Israel would be on the sidewalk peering through the glass door looking for the Duke of Flatbush. Hotel security was at a loss. He knew the schedule. He was crazy but he wasn't dumb. When the Duke would saunter elegantly down the steps of the bus with briefcase in hand, he would always, always stop and call Israel by name and chat with him for a couple of minutes until he calmed down. To me that tells a lot about the man.

The great Dave Van Horne is going to the Hall-of-Fame this year joining his former broadcast partner. It's a shame Duke won't be there to see it happen. From 1973 to 1978, my first years with the Expos, the period before I began traveling with the team as media director, I scored every road game off radio in order to compose stats that would later be used in arbitration. I learned more about baseball, about appreciating the game, about loving the players, about laughing at stories of horsehide bromance and camaraderie from listening to Dave and Duke tnhan I knew existed. It has led me to where I am today. Rest in Peace, my hall-of-fame friend Duke Snider.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the article, Rp. Back when I was a boy, there was always the arguement as to who was the better center fielder -- Mays, Mantle or Snider. Obviously, I always chose Mays, but there were some who held on to Snider being the better of the three. I am just glad that he finally made it to the HoF.

Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I was just reading about how "A quaint Montreal home that served as a sanctuary to Jackie Robinson and his wife in his pursuit of knocking down baseball's colour barrier is being officially recognized by the U.S. government.

That chapter in American civil-rights history will be celebrated Monday when U.S. diplomats unveil a commemorative plaque at the apartment Robinson and his wife Rachel called home in the summer of 1946."

Robinson's apartment in Montreal to be marked with plaque - Montreal - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is a unique story of a person with both a St.John's and Edmonton link. May he rest in peace.

Popular N.L. entertainer A. Frank Willis dies - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, I am hoping they will expand on that story as the day goes along.

Just got back from the groomers to drop off Tao. We had to warn the groomer that's been doing him since he was a puppy, not to startle him. He's lost a substantial part of his sight over the last two months and it gets worse every day. When startled because he can't see, he snaps at things. He's 11 now and I suspect on his last year of life at best. I feel sorry for him as he now sniffs me out and stays by my feet and follows me around the house to stay near me. It must be awful to go blind and not know what is happening.

I now get this blank stare a lot:


----------



## Clockwork

Good afternoon. I hope everyone has a nice day. 

Hey Don, my wife was basically telling me the same thing about Human Resources that she heard from a co-worker. Too many people getting into it and you need this course and that course etc. 

I was thinking about something to do with writing perhaps journalism or photography something as a new career path. I just want to do something that will keep me busy and keep me happy and not wear me out. 

My former career was too much for me, listening to other people's problems all day. My hats off the men and woman working in the health care profession. 

Take care


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I am hoping they will expand on that story as the day goes along.
> 
> Just got back from the groomers to drop off Tao. We had to warn the groomer that's been doing him since he was a puppy, not to startle him. He's lost a substantial part of his sight over the last two months and it gets worse every day. When startled because he can't see, he snaps at things. He's 11 now and I suspect on his last year of life at best. I feel sorry for him as he now sniffs me out and stays by my feet and follows me around the house to stay near me. It must be awful to go blind and not know what is happening.
> 
> I now get this blank stare a lot:


Oh Don, how sad for Tao, it is very hard for these little beings indeed, my aunt had a dog that went blind and they had to lift him to go outside, and carry him back in when he was done, he 'lived' under the dining- room table, and would bump into things all the time, I asked my aunt (who professed to love him) how could she be so cruel to him, and she said she wasn't, he wanted to be with her, I didn't think staying crouched in fear under the table was much of a life, he trembled if an unfamiliar voice came near him... poor soul had been like that for 2 years and he too was old and I think ill with other things... finally they agreed to let him go, but it was not without a bit of heated discussion on what was fair and more kind... I am guessing you will know when it is time for this sweet boy to go to Rainbow Bridge.... it is so hard to see them suffer in fear because of something they cannot understand... it is good you are there to comfort him .... just imagine how hard it would be for you , and you understand what is going on.... he is lucky you are there for him....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I am hoping they will expand on that story as the day goes along.
> 
> Just got back from the groomers to drop off Tao. We had to warn the groomer that's been doing him since he was a puppy, not to startle him. He's lost a substantial part of his sight over the last two months and it gets worse every day. When startled because he can't see, he snaps at things. He's 11 now and I suspect on his last year of life at best. I feel sorry for him as he now sniffs me out and stays by my feet and follows me around the house to stay near me. It must be awful to go blind and not know what is happening.
> 
> I now get this blank stare a lot:


Here is a bit more re A. Frank Willis.

A. Frank Willis passes away - Entertainment - Arts - Life - The Telegram


Sorry to hear about Tao. I did not realize he was that old. Daisy is going on 10, and her vision is slowly going, so she has to be careful going down stairs. I can see why he follows you about and stays by you, since losing vision is tough on dogs ........ and people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Is your Scrabble record improving any?


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> Good afternoon. I hope everyone has a nice day.
> 
> Hey Don, my wife was basically telling me the same thing about Human Resources that she heard from a co-worker. Too many people getting into it and you need this course and that course etc.
> 
> I was thinking about something to do with writing perhaps journalism or photography something as a new career path. I just want to do something that will keep me busy and keep me happy and not wear me out.
> 
> My former career was too much for me, listening to other people's problems all day. My hats off the men and woman working in the health care profession.
> 
> Take care


Afternoon, Chris. If someone said that I could no longer teach, I think that I would go into Social Work, or try something completely new, like photography or landscaping/gardening.

Yes, my hat is off too for all of those in any health care profession.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. How are you today?

I have to admit that I kept our Old English Sheepdog, Annie, living longer than I should have. When I was a single parent she aged very rapidly, but I did not want to see her go. Still, when Deborah came into my life she convinced me that Annie's quality of life was minimal and I was not doing her any favor by keeping her alive at the age of 16. :-(

Daisy is only 9 1/2 and just starting to slow down a bit, especially going down stairs due to her vision. Still, she sleeps a great deal during the day, and still likes her spot of tea (from an ehMacLand Mug) at 4PM.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Is your Scrabble record improving any?


I'm up one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm up one.



:clap::clap::clap: Good for you, Sonal. We hope to see you at the next Winter Olympics in the Scrabble Event. Bring home the gold and make us all proud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, just received this in my email.

POSITION AVAILABLE
Title of Position: Director of Communications
Term: Full-time, permanent.
Location: Toronto, Ontario
Start date: May 2011

http://www.frontiercollege.ca/english/literacy/jobs/director_communications_toronto_2011.pdf


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting a fresh pot of herbal tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Sounds good to me, Marc. 

So how are you today?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'll take some tea, please. That posting looks interesting, thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good to me, Marc.
> 
> So how are you today?


Tea for two it is then, Sonal. 

I am fine. Working hard and trying to get my paper for the CSSE conference in Fredericton for this June finished. This is one that needs to be very scholarly, which is not a style of writing I like doing. Such is Life.

Are you doing much writing these days?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I am fine. Working hard and trying to get my paper for the CSSE conference in Fredericton for this June finished. This is one that needs to be very scholarly, which is not a style of writing I like doing. Such is Life.


I hear that!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'll take some tea, please. That posting looks interesting, thanks for the heads-up


Oops, did not see your posting, Rp. Tea for three ....... and three for tea. Sounds like a fine Tin Pan Alley song. 

Just thought I would pass it on and shall keep my eyes open for anything that might look interesting. 

Hard to believe that it was back on March 17th, 1977 that I had my interview for my position here at Memorial. Got the job on the 18th, and that was the last interview I have had for any sort of employment. I would feel very inept if I had to apply for a job right now. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I hear that!


You may "hear it", Rp, but while I write well in this genre, I do NOT like to write in this formal manner. To each their own.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Starting a fresh pot of herbal tea. Anyone interested?


Well if it isn't too late, I shall indulge, so this is how it will play out...


Two for tea, and then for three

just who's keeping score?

another comes in through the door... 
and now tea total goes to four!

Someone else will come alive so add more tea...
and wait for five... :lmao:


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> another comes in through the door...
> and now tea total goes to four!
> 
> Someone else will come alive so add more tea...
> and wait for five... :lmao:


Knock, knock, am I four?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Leslie. There is always room for one more at the Tea Party Table. So, relax and have a cup of herbal tea and a freshly baked scone.


----------



## Sonal

It's a regular tea-party today.

Marc, no, unfortunately I haven't been doing any writing lately.... I did prepare something for a contest and promptly forgot to send it in before the deadline.  

I am way behind on a number of writing projects as well. However, I just got rid of the cable TV, and so hopefully that will reduce the amount of time I fritter away on unimportant stuff.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Knock, knock, am I four?


nope... you are # five , good thing we made extra... and scones!!:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Knock, knock, am I four?


 At first, I thought this was a knock, knock joke.

Tea for five it is .................. but since that does not rhyme, we can't do the "tea for two, and three for tea" tune.


----------



## tilt

Hi everyone.

Marc, any more of that tea around?

Don, such a sad thing re. your dog. If only there were a way for a dog to get a "Seeing-eye human".

Cheers


----------



## macdoodle

Well folks while you sip your tea, and eat the scones, (I am contributing clotted cream and homemade strawberry jam.... since there are a few today for tea) 
Take a moment to listen to this, quite amazing... :clap:

YouTube - (U2) With or Without You - Sungha Jung


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Marc, any more of that tea around?
> 
> Don, such a sad thing re. your dog. If only there were a way for a dog to get a "Seeing-eye human".
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. Best that I start a pot of fresh tea. Do you have any favorites? Tonight we are going down to a cold -14C with windchills in the low to mid -20C range, so the woodstove is going full blast until bedtime.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well folks while you sip your tea, and eat the scones, (I am contributing clotted cream and homemade strawberry jam.... since there are a few today for tea)
> Take a moment to listen to this, quite amazing... :clap:
> 
> YouTube - (U2) With or Without You - Sungha Jung


Great tea music, Leslie. Merci ........... and thanks for the cream and the jam.


----------



## Dr.G.

Poor Deborah. It was cheaper for her to fly to Halifax to pick up Gracie (on points) than to have her shipped to St. John's as cargo. Sadly, the weather we are going to get tomorrow here in St.John's is pounding Halifax right now. Then, tomorrow when they get better weather, we will be shut out of here due to snow/sleet/hail and 100km/h winds. might be a long night for us both. We shall see.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. Best that I start a pot of fresh tea. Do you have any favorites? Tonight we are going down to a cold -14C with windchills in the low to mid -20C range, so the woodstove is going full blast until bedtime.
> 
> How is Life treating you today?


Weather's a balmy 3 degrees here today. Was cloudy in the morning and the sun came out late in the afternoon.

Life's always good  How about you and everyone else here?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Weather's a balmy 3 degrees here today. Was cloudy in the morning and the sun came out late in the afternoon.
> 
> Life's always good  How about you and everyone else here?
> 
> Cheers


Good to hear that all goes well, Mohan. Guess Spring is on the way to your area of our great country. Kudos.


----------



## Rps

Evening all:

Thought I would share this with you, we all need a smile
Don might be something for SAP if you haven't already seen it....

YouTube - Baby Laughing Hysterically at Ripping Paper


----------



## Dr.G.

I have seen this before, Rp. Laughing is contagious ............. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Deborah just sent me an email saying they were about to depart Halifax. Most of the Air Canada flights were cancelled, but Westjet is about to take off for St.John's. Lucky for her, since the bad weather they are getting now in Halifax is headed our way for tomorrow. Winds are now being forecast to hit 130km/h. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

So Deborah and Gracie are on that flight? I hope they make it ahead of that storm... 
I cannot believe how much snow we have got since yesterday... and not a plow in sight! I will never get out tomorrow... 
I am shocked at how much has come down since this morning, it wasn't too bad this Am...
it was snowing when I wasn't looking because the few times I peeked out it looked as if it had stopped!
Grrrr... midnight snow run I am thinking... XX)


----------



## Cameo

Well, I hope that Deborah and Gracie get back before the storm - how long a flight is it?

I signed the papers today and I start officially March 7th, Orientation for 4 days and then they can't put me on the schedule again until after my exam. The retirement section that I finished today want me back for hours as well - sort of filling in for people who are off. I gather that the Manager has plans in that area for me.

And then, when I got home, the LTC facility that I went for the group interview at, has called me for my personal interview.......I will phone them back tomorrow and let them know that I have already accepted a position and will reapply if it doesn't work out as expected. 

So, thanks to you all for listening to me and my ups and downs for the past couple of years.....truthfully, it has been very very tough - but the uphill battle seems to be levelling off and smoothing out!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Leslie - sorry to hear about the snow.....we are up and down with the weather here, but we didn't get the snow they talked about, nor the freezing rain, so not too bad.

Don - sorry about Tao - sometimes dogs do adjust fairly well and I hope that he is one of them. I have always tended to think that animals adjust better then people do.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> So Deborah and Gracie are on that flight? I hope they make it ahead of that storm...
> I cannot believe how much snow we have got since yesterday... and not a plow in sight! I will never get out tomorrow...
> I am shocked at how much has come down since this morning, it wasn't too bad this Am...
> it was snowing when I wasn't looking because the few times I peeked out it looked as if it had stopped!
> Grrrr... midnight snow run I am thinking... XX)


Yes, they are on the plane and will hopefully arrive in half an hour. We shall see.

Good luck with your snow. This will hopefully not get too bad for you overnight.

130km/h winds will blow our 10-15cm of snow all over the place before the ice pellets and freezing rain coat it all and keep it in place.


----------



## macdoodle

:clap::clap:Jeanne, I am thrilled for you, it is amazing what patience and perseverance will do... good girl!! 
I am happy that things are coming together... it is a wonderful feeling... 
You must be over the moon to have all this wonderful news!!
I am delighted for you!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Well, I hope that Deborah and Gracie get back before the storm - how long a flight is it?
> 
> I signed the papers today and I start officially March 7th, Orientation for 4 days and then they can't put me on the schedule again until after my exam. The retirement section that I finished today want me back for hours as well - sort of filling in for people who are off. I gather that the Manager has plans in that area for me.
> 
> And then, when I got home, the LTC facility that I went for the group interview at, has called me for my personal interview.......I will phone them back tomorrow and let them know that I have already accepted a position and will reapply if it doesn't work out as expected.
> 
> So, thanks to you all for listening to me and my ups and downs for the past couple of years.....truthfully, it has been very very tough - but the uphill battle seems to be levelling off and smoothing out!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Leslie - sorry to hear about the snow.....we are up and down with the weather here, but we didn't get the snow they talked about, nor the freezing rain, so not too bad.
> 
> Don - sorry about Tao - sometimes dogs do adjust fairly well and I hope that he is one of them. I have always tended to think that animals adjust better then people do.


Jeanne, "kvell" (i.e., Yiddish for "swell with pride") for this is YOUR moment. You have earned it and deserve a bit of good news .......... along with a good employment position. Excelsior, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just called from the airport. Her plane has arrived. So, I am off to get her. Speak with you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I can't tell you how glad I am to hear of your good news these days. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I hope the snow stops for you ASAP. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, the power lines will be up to allow me to make breakfast for one and all tomorrow morning. If not, serve yourself and have fun.


----------



## macdoodle

Goodnight to you too Marc, and drive safely to the airport... 
Tomorrow... if you have no power and can wait a few hours I shall make breakfast, or perhaps Don will be up to get the fires going early... 

Nite all... :yawn:


----------



## SINC

One of us can sub in the morning if necessary Leslie.


----------



## KC4

Wow Jeanne! That is such great news! I am really happy for you! I'm looking forward to hearing how the new job is going in a few months. I bet they'll all love you wherever you are working! 

Marc - Glad to hear Deborah and Gracie have arrived safely. Hope your weather doesn't knock your power out. 

The weather here is miserably nasty and the roads are treacherous. 

3 walks shovelled x 1.5 - 21 degrees + more blowing snow = 1 massive asthma attack.XX)
It's way too cold out there for me folks.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got here in time to put out the Heart Smart buffet this morning for all to enjoy with the usual assortment of your favourite beverages. At -30° here this morning, I've put a wee shot of Bailey's in my coffee.

SAP is done and has a video on real horsepower in action. Need a smile? Don't miss "Makin' The Trip In A Hurry". And speaking of horsepower, check out the creature comforts of the new Mercedes sedan.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all. 

-30? My oh my. That's brutal!
Stay at home boy. Stay at home.
Drink a lot of java.
Take some now.
Here you go, the iLego soldiers of fortunatelywestillhavecoffe to the rescue.


----------



## SINC

Well, we've dropped another degree to -31 and the wind has picked up to 9 kph to drop the wind chill now to -40°.


----------



## Cameo

Well, I wish I could send you warm weather Don, unfortunately, we don't have any here either......although not nearly as brutal as yours is.

Thanks for breakfast. I am just waiting for my clothes to warm up in the dryer before heading out on errands. Taking care of my landlords dogs and cat and hoping that I was able to scare away last night the stray cat that was getting into the house and terrorizing his poor cat and eating his food. Too shy to catch.

Have a grand day all

"3 walks shovelled x 1.5 - 21 degrees + more blowing snow = 1 massive asthma attack.
It's way too cold out there for me folks." oh my - you had best stay inside!!!!!!! Winter will soon be over though!!

Leslie, has the snow stopped this morning?

Caman - waiting to hear about Sweden and hoping for pictures!!! 
Here are some pictures from my favorite area of Ontario - up north a bit from me. I took these last spring.


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne, you've been busy already today. Stay warm running those errands.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,

Thanks for breakfast Don. I'll take everything hot and with Bailey's. Extra Bailey's.
It's -30 here too, with an expected high of -21. (Oh Joy) After yesterday's attitude adjustment, I don't think I'll be doing the walks today. In fact, if I didn't have to go outside today, I wouldn't at all. Off to check out SAP soon. 

Jeanne - Great photos! You should consider posting them in the photography thread. I know the gang there would appreciate them. 

Caman - Thanks for the extra java. Can you please send the iLego boys to do my walks? Thanks!


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, I too will have some of that Baileys in my coffee, it is just the best morning at -30, well -29 now, to wrap hands around a hot mug, and some thing inside it to warm the innards... I have still to walk the dog, he will be trying to keep all 4's off the ground, but as long as we can get the business over with we will be back inside in a hurry... :lmao:

Snow finally stopped, and there is a mountain of it to shovel, I am hoping it warms up so I can get some of it done, I am praying for the young fellow who has a wee tractor and usually clears the walks to come and do the worst of it... but it may be he cannot get the tractor going, it is dreadful out there... XX)
Have to warm up the shovel and do it in sections, frozen fingers/ toes, is not an option for me... and it doesn't take long out here I have learned... :-( Once bitten......... !


Have a good day and Jeanne, I hope your errands go well for you, Kim, stay in from the cold, it is hard on asthmatics for certain... 
Don thanks soooo much for brekkie, I will have another cuppa when I come indoors after my first bout of shoveling... 
Marc, I am glad you are all safe and sound, hopefully you will have no damage from the storms coming your way, or have they arrived yet??

Caman, does it never get this cold in Sweden?? I would have thought it did.... 

Stay warm everyone....


----------



## SINC

We had Ann's car at the shop yesterday as it had been stalling. Turns out it was the fuel pump. It's a 96 Pontiac Sunfire GT coupe with 108,000 km on it in like new condition, but worth only about $2,000 these days. Cost of a new fuel pump for a 15 year old car? $695! With labour and new filters to tear out the gas tank, replace the fuel pump and put the tank back in? $1,077.72.  And that was at our neighbourhood garage where we know the owners, not a dealership. That hurt.

Didn't plug it in last night and it's a no go this morning. Sigh.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Somewhat cold here today, but nothing like our Western brothers and sisters ... curse El Nina.

Don, I loved the joke of the day you told ... I have a Scottish friend who will love that one.

Marc how did you fare in the winds? Did Deborah and Gracie get home alright?

Hope everyone has a great day as I am buried in more reading ... ESL theory this time ... equally as exciting.


----------



## SINC

Rp that Scots yarn will be featured on SAP tomorrow if you want to send him the link, just click on the title line.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> We had Ann's car at the shop yesterday as it had been stalling. Turns out it was the fuel pump. It's a 96 Pontiac Sunfire GT coupe with 108,000 km on it in like new condition, but worth only about $2,000 these days. Cost of a new fuel pump for a 15 year old car? $695! With labour and new filters to tear out the gas tank, replace the fuel pump and put the tank back in? $1,077.72.  And that was at our neighbourhood garage where we know the owners, not a dealership. That hurt.
> 
> Didn't plug it in last night and it's a no go this morning. Sigh.


This is a scry thing, I have to get a new pump for my GMC van, like yours it has low mileage and is like new, it has been sitting here waiting for the funds to fix it... now it looks like more than I expected, and I too have a very reputable mechanic so I do know it will be done right.. bad as it is , it is a lot less expensive than a new car / van which is out of the question for sure...
I am hoping I might get a break and can pay off any balance over 90 days... since he knows me, I hope he will allow it... but now I know I have to aim higher as far as $$ goes... ,<sigh> sometimes it is just too much, this struggle... XX)

Thanks for the info tho... I won't be surprised in the end...


----------



## macdoodle

This video was made in the Antwerp, Belgium Central (Train) Station on March 23, 2009, with no warning to the passengers passing through the station. 
At 8:00 am a RECORDING of Julie Andrews singing 'Do, Re, Mi' begins to play on the public address system.

As the bemused passengers watch in amazement, some 200 dancers begin to appear from the crowd and station entrances.

They created this amazing stunt with just two rehearsals!



Click here
YouTube - Sound of Music | Central Station Antwerp (Belgium)


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> This video was made in the Antwerp, Belgium Central (Train) Station on March 23, 2009, with no warning to the passengers passing through the station.
> At 8:00 am a RECORDING of Julie Andrews singing 'Do, Re, Mi' begins to play on the public address system.
> 
> As the bemused passengers watch in amazement, some 200 dancers begin to appear from the crowd and station entrances.
> 
> They created this amazing stunt with just two rehearsals!
> 
> 
> 
> Click here
> YouTube - Sound of Music | Central Station Antwerp (Belgium)


Hahah! Love it! Thanks Leslie!


----------



## macdoodle

Welcome Kim,
and here is another amazing sight... 


I hope I am around to see this one!! 

Rio's Welcome Sign (2016 Olympics)


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Welcome Kim,
> and here is another amazing sight...
> 
> 
> I hope I am around to see this one!!
> 
> Rio's Welcome Sign (2016 Olympics)


Wow! That's awesome! 
It took a bit of fiddling to get the page to load, but it finally did.


----------



## Cameo

That first video looked like a ton of fun - I am thinking some of the audience was trying to join in too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. As feared, a gust of about 131km/h brought down a big part of my neighbor's tree limb, which took out his power line and caused problems for the rest of us. So, at 6AM, they shut down all the power until the the snow/wind/hail/sleet stopped. There was a break in the winds (down to 65km/h) with only a light rain and +5C temps, so they ran a new line. Got power back at about 230PM.

Still, I spent the entire morning and early afternoon trying to deal with snow drifts. On one side of the Toyotoa Echo, a snow drift was half way up the window. On the other side, no snow at all. You could see some of the driveway. Parts of my driveway had waist deep drifts, while other parts has about an inch. Sadly, most of the driveway had deep drifts. Still, the going was slow, but the snow blower took care of it all, and then I did the driveways of the two single moms on our street. Luckily, the Parkinson's Society is now getting help for Eugene with his snow clearing, which saved me from doing his driveway as well.

I am pooped. Had a hot shower, and am enjoying an early cup of Sonal Special, and trying to ease my aches and pains. 85 more days of winter ............ and counting down. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. As feared, a gust of about 131km/h brought down a big part of my neighbor's tree limb, which took out his power line and caused problems for the rest of us. So, at 6AM, they shut down all the power until the the snow/wind/hail/sleet stopped. There was a break in the winds (down to 65km/h) with only a light rain and +5C temps, so they ran a new line. Got power back at about 230PM.
> 
> Still, I spent the entire morning and early afternoon trying to deal with snow drifts. On one side of the Toyotoa Echo, a snow drift was half way up the window. On the other side, no snow at all. You could see some of the driveway. Parts of my driveway had waist deep drifts, while other parts has about an inch. Sadly, most of the driveway had deep drifts. Still, the going was slow, but the snow blower took care of it all, and then I did the driveways of the two single moms on our street. Luckily, the Parkinson's Society is now getting help for Eugene with his snow clearing, which saved me from doing his driveway as well.
> 
> I am pooped. Had a hot shower, and am enjoying an early cup of Sonal Special, and trying to ease my aches and pains. 85 more days of winter ............ and counting down. We shall see.



Sounds pretty darn awful Marc, we have lots of drifts too, I am just doing them a chunk at a time, it is still very cold, but has warmed to -25 just a hint of wind which helps you not freeze so fast... still praying for a plow... but doesn't look too promising... guess he doesn't like the cold either... XX)

hope you get good and warm, it is the after chills that can give you a cold... touch of Bourbon or shot of Whiskey might help, or the good old standby Rum, lemon and sugar.... it's toddy time.... :love2: an ounce of prevention..... you know


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sounds pretty darn awful Marc, we have lots of drifts too, I am just doing them a chunk at a time, it is still very cold, but has warmed to -25 just a hint of wind which helps you not freeze so fast... still praying for a plow... but doesn't look too promising... guess he doesn't like the cold either... XX)
> 
> hope you get good and warm, it is the after chills that can give you a cold... touch of Bourbon or shot of Whiskey might help, or the good old standby Rum, lemon and sugar.... it's toddy time.... :love2: an ounce of prevention..... you know


Afternoon, Leslie. Luckily, there were places where there was no snow in the driveway, so I could start there and I had a place to blow all the snow. As well, the light rain was keeping it from blowing every which way in the wind. It was not cold, just slow going. Can't imagine doing it in your sorts of temps. Still +5C here, so I am not chilled ............. but the Bourbon sounds interesting. :lmao:

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. How are you today? Still "kvelling"???


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Leslie. Luckily, there were places where there was no snow in the driveway, so I could start there and I had a place to blow all the snow. As well, the light rain was keeping it from blowing every which way in the wind. It was not cold, just slow going. Can't imagine doing it in your sorts of temps. Still +5C here, so I am not chilled ............. but the Bourbon sounds interesting. :lmao:
> 
> How is Life treating you today?


Doing ok today... just trying to keep 'working' and playing lots of fun music! 

Trying to rev up to shovel some more... waiting for at least -20 hoping for -16 :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Doing ok today... just trying to keep 'working' and playing lots of fun music!
> 
> Trying to rev up to shovel some more... waiting for at least -20 hoping for -16 :lmao:


Bonne chance, mon amie. My asthma would kick in at -16C.

Keep the Faith. Paix.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> This video was made in the Antwerp, Belgium Central (Train) Station on March 23, 2009, with no warning to the passengers passing through the station.
> At 8:00 am a RECORDING of Julie Andrews singing 'Do, Re, Mi' begins to play on the public address system.
> 
> As the bemused passengers watch in amazement, some 200 dancers begin to appear from the crowd and station entrances.
> 
> They created this amazing stunt with just two rehearsals!
> 
> Click here
> YouTube - Sound of Music | Central Station Antwerp (Belgium)


I hate this. I really do. tptptptp
There are word for this, but I'll spare ye.
Blocket in both Sweden and the US.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> I hate this. I really do. tptptptp
> There are word for this, but I'll spare ye.
> Blocket in both Sweden and the US.


Not to worry Camán, I downloaded it from YouTube and uploaded it to MobileMe. You can download it as a .flv file here:

http://files.me.com/plmnice/01952k

Then open QT and then open the download and it will play just fine.

I wouldn't want you to miss anything we share in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Experience is a marvellous thing isn't it? 

It enables you to recognize a mistake, right after you make it again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Experience is a marvellous thing isn't it?
> 
> It enables you to recognize a mistake, right after you make it again.


:lmao::clap::lmao: Very true, Don.


----------



## friend

Thanks Don.
I so much dislike their stupid ways. Blocking viewing only
makes people turn against the industry. 

Jeanne: I'll write about the land of the Vikings tomorrow, promise. 

Marc, I'm ok, thanks for asking. 
A wee bit tired on kids messing with each other. 
By the way. A neighbour of mine has a doxin that is 18 month old
and he is good with other dogs, but sometimes bark at people.
He barked at me and looked somewhat afraid, like he had bad self confidence.
Do you have any tip on what she can do to help him overcome this?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.... or really, are we in evening now?

Been a hectic few days for me lately, so I apologize if I've missed anyone's news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.... or really, are we in evening now?
> 
> Been a hectic few days for me lately, so I apologize if I've missed anyone's news.


Evening, Sonal. Mama always said, "Hectic is as hectic does" ....... but a nice cup of herbal tea can be of some help. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Don.
> I so much dislike their stupid ways. Blocking viewing only
> makes people turn against the industry.
> 
> Jeanne: I'll write about the land of the Vikings tomorrow, promise.
> 
> Marc, I'm ok, thanks for asking.
> A wee bit tired on kids messing with each other.
> By the way. A neighbour of mine has a doxin that is 18 month old
> and he is good with other dogs, but sometimes bark at people.
> He barked at me and looked somewhat afraid, like he had bad self confidence.
> Do you have any tip on what she can do to help him overcome this?


Dachshunds (aka doxies) are very territorial. Some of our doxies love both people and other dogs. Some love just people and some love just dogs. Daisy, our oldest doxie, loves only us and will bark at anyone or anything. She is all bark and no bite, however. Ask the owner of the doxie if you could sit on the floor and give him a dog cookie or two. The key is to be on the floor and NOT look him directly in the eye. Try this and let me know how it goes.

As for your kids, can't really be of much help there, my friend, other than to say keep them occupied. Sorry.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## SINC

Nite Camán, sleep well.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> We had Ann's car at the shop yesterday as it had been stalling. Turns out it was the fuel pump. It's a 96 Pontiac Sunfire GT coupe with 108,000 km on it in like new condition, but worth only about $2,000 these days. Cost of a new fuel pump for a 15 year old car? $695! With labour and new filters to tear out the gas tank, replace the fuel pump and put the tank back in? $1,077.72.  And that was at our neighbourhood garage where we know the owners, not a dealership. That hurt.
> 
> Didn't plug it in last night and it's a no go this morning. Sigh.


Is it possible to find a used tank/fuel pump and have your mechanic put it in?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Is it possible to find a used tank/fuel pump and have your mechanic put it in?


Might have been, but it's a done deed now. I no longer have the desire to go searching auto wreckers, paying 50% of retail and then taking the parts out myself as current wreckers operate in this area. I'd rather sigh, bitch and moan, and pay the tab at my mechanic's place. They save me about 50% off dealership rates.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Might have been, but it's a done deed now. I no longer have the desire to go searching auto wreckers, paying 50% of retail and then taking the parts out myself as current wreckers operate in this area. I'd rather sigh, bitch and moan, and pay the tab at my mechanic's place. They save me about 50% off dealership rates.


Ahh, For a gas tank I would expect them to pull it and either test the pump or stand behind it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. I am really sore from shoveling and snowblowing this morning. Hopefully, if the power is still on tomorrow morning, I shall have a special OtHD Birthday Breakfast (it's Deborah's birthday tomorrow and she hits the big 30). So, there shall be all sorts of great treats for one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you are still basking in the glow of your good Karma. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. You should share the story of the apple and the angel with everyone here in The Shang. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Leslie. You should share the story of the apple and the angel with everyone here in The Shang. Paix, mon amie.


Good night all,
I will share the story tomorrow, I am not sure where it is at the moment.. in one of my 'keeper' files I imagine... :

Sleep well everyone... :yawn:


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Sunshine, but -6C.
Taking Aiofe to the speech therapist this afternoon, but hoping
to get something done before that. I have problems getting anything done.
I can't wait for the spring.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, I too can hardly wait for spring, but Environment Canada released its 3 month forecast yesterday and claim this winter weather will last much longer and the arrival of spring will be delayed by over a month. That goodness EC's track record is so dismal no one believes this nonsense.

Rp, your Scots joke is on SAP today, but check out the "Holy Humour" item. It is a tale that is right up your alley and I bet you enjoy it too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. Spring? Can't even think of it until May 24th weekend. Such is Life.

Don, my wife spoke to her brother, who lives in Edmonton, last night. He said that the temps, with the windchill, would be going down to -42C overnight. Good thing you don't live in Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a hot OtHD Birthday Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the day. I am letting the birthday girl sleep as long as possible this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman and Don. Spring? Can't even think of it until May 24th weekend. Such is Life.
> 
> Don, my wife spoke to her brother, who lives in Edmonton, last night. He said that the temps, with the windchill, would be going down to -42C overnight. Good thing you don't live in Edmonton.


It likely won't surprise you to know that was Environment Canada's prediction. The other forecasters got it right as per my post in the weather thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It likely won't surprise you to know that was Environment Canada's prediction. The other forecasters got it right as per my post in the weather thread.


Well, I heard this as well on The Weather Network. These days, I am using their forecasts and NOT EC's, who have been wrong as to the amount of snow we are to get in each storm. I thought that things would improve with forecasting over the next 24 hours with EC? Not quite ........... XX)


----------



## SINC

I know what you mean Marc, EC's batting average has been slipping for years now. Might it be funding cuts?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I know what you mean Marc, EC's batting average has been slipping for years now. Might it be funding cuts?


Could be ............ or just global warming, regardless of the cause. 
Seriously, I am finding that when EC forecasts 10cm of snow, I double it and prepare for 20cm or more.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning everyone!!

Marc - The angel and the apple story is wonderful, but it isn't true after all. Parts of it are true, but the crux of the story is imagination. I read several articles after googling it.
It would still make a wonderful book or movie though, just not a true story.

I hope EC is wrong again. We are all tire of winter at this point. We have lost most of the snow, today is really windy and cold though.

I best get the chickadees some more peanuts before they think I have forgotten them - they are so adorable. Talk to you all later

Have a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Marc - The angel and the apple story is wonderful, but it isn't true after all. Parts of it are true, but the crux of the story is imagination. I read several articles after googling it.
> It would still make a wonderful book or movie though, just not a true story.
> 
> I hope EC is wrong again. We are all tire of winter at this point. We have lost most of the snow, today is really windy and cold though.
> 
> I best get the chickadees some more peanuts before they think I have forgotten them - they are so adorable. Talk to you all later
> 
> Have a great day


Morning, Jeanne. How are you today?

I figured that some parts of the story were false, but it made for a grand story nonetheless.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I figured that some parts of the story were false, but it made for a grand story nonetheless.


According to snopes.com, the entire story is false:

snopes.com: The Fence - Herman Rosenblat


----------



## Cameo

Marc, I am good, great actually. I got brave yesterday and went and checked my oil tank to see how much furnace fuel I had and I still have plenty!!!!!! 

It may be false, but it would still make a grand story!! I hope them make it.


----------



## SINC

Cameo said:


> It may be false, but it would still make a grand story!! I hope them make it.


Nothing wrong with the story at all, except its claim to be true. Properly labelled as fiction, it is a good read.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Could be ............ or just global warming, regardless of the cause.
> Seriously, I am finding that when EC forecasts 10cm of snow, I double it and prepare for 20cm or more.


No this is most certainly cooling. I have the frozen cheeks to prove it.

The Russian scientists who accurately predicted this, certainly are looking a lot better than the Hadley/Mann crowd and their promises of Flamingos and palm trees. 

I do hope the Ruskies were right in guessing that this would fall just short of dropping into a mini ice-age. They did say it was possible but in their opinion not too likely.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife tells me stories about when she and her brother and sister would have to walk to school in the Edmonton cold weather when she was in public school. The notion I get was that her mom bundled them up, opened the door, pointed them in the direction of the local school, and told them to "Have a good day, and make it to school ........... or die trying." When it hits the low -20s in terms of windchill I get very cold, so I can't even imagine the temps in AB/SK/MB during the dead of winter.

Stay warm, mon ami.

How is Life treating you other than cold cheeks?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Marc, I am good, great actually. I got brave yesterday and went and checked my oil tank to see how much furnace fuel I had and I still have plenty!!!!!!
> 
> It may be false, but it would still make a grand story!! I hope them make it.


Good to hear, Jeanne. We supplement our oil and electricity with a woodstove, with scraps of wood that I saved from the renos last year, and some wood from downed trees from Hurricane Igor (which should be dry by next winter). Our gas prices are going up by 6 cents a liter tomorrow, so I am filling up today. Still, we don't drive that much, and my working from home really helps.

How are your grandparents these days? And your son?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, well it is a mild -20 this morning, and I am sure it is going to warm up more as the day continues.... 
I was going to post the story of the apples, but it has been deemed false, and this is a shame, I like to believe in happy endings... 
I am wondering why it was mentioned to google it if it was known to be false... <sigh>
I liked it anyhow, and had it been presented as a story, not a true story it still would have been wonderful to even imagine it was possible ... 

I do have a joke for you all this morning however... thought it was kind of cute... of course it comes from a friend in the US who is not a fan of this person....
Hope it brings a chuckle...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I do have a joke for you all this morning however... thought it was kind of cute... of course it comes from a friend in the US who is not a fan of this person....
> Hope it brings a chuckle...


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Good one, Leslie. I am still laughing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: and since we are in a joke telling mood..

Two hunters are in the woods, when one of them suddenly collapses. He wasn't breathing, and his eyes looked glazed. Thinking quickly, the other guy grabs his cell phone and calls for help.

He shouts at the emergency operator, "My friend is dead! What do I do!?"

"Calm down", the operator says, "I can help you. But first, we need to make sure he's dead."

The phone goes silent, for a second. Then the operator hears a gunshot.

"Ok", says the hunter, "now what?"


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 

Walked into work this morning to discover a note on my desk that said that we need to charge back a tenant for a repair bill for damage caused by driving through garage doors while impaired.

I can't stop chuckling over that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: and since we are in a joke telling mood..
> 
> Two hunters are in the woods, when one of them suddenly collapses. He wasn't breathing, and his eyes looked glazed. Thinking quickly, the other guy grabs his cell phone and calls for help.
> 
> He shouts at the emergency operator, "My friend is dead! What do I do!?"
> 
> "Calm down", the operator says, "I can help you. But first, we need to make sure he's dead."
> 
> The phone goes silent, for a second. Then the operator hears a gunshot.
> 
> "Ok", says the hunter, "now what?"


:lmao:XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Walked into work this morning to discover a note on my desk that said that we need to charge back a tenant for a repair bill for damage caused by driving through garage doors while impaired.
> 
> I can't stop chuckling over that one.


Hopefully, the tenant will not complain. We shall see.

How are you today, mon amie?


----------



## Dr.G.

I went to the eye doctor for a new prescription, and she said I need three pairs of glasses. 

"Three?!?", I said, "Why three?"

She said that one was for reading the computer screen and driving during the day, one was for non-near point vision tasks and driving at night, and the other pair was for looking for the other two pairs of glasses when you inevitably misplace them in the constant switching back and forth during the day. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to take Deborah out tonight to a new place here in St.John's, Raymonds. Hope the food is as good there as it is at The Cafe Chez Marc. We shall see.

Raymonds Restaurant : Main : Philosophy


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Hopefully, the tenant will not complain. We shall see.
> 
> How are you today, mon amie?


Oh he's welcome to complain.... would make for a fun day at the rental tribunal. 

Doing fairly well today, Marc, though I have a mountain of stuff to get through over the next few months. I'm not anticipating a lot of sleep in my future.

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Oh he's welcome to complain.... would make for a fun day at the rental tribunal.
> 
> Doing fairly well today, Marc, though I have a mountain of stuff to get through over the next few months. I'm not anticipating a lot of sleep in my future.
> 
> How are you?


Hopefully, it shall not come down to a tribunal. We shall see.

Find a bit of time for yourself and not get crushed under the "mountain of stuff". Of course, I know how difficult that can be these days for us all. Bonne chance, mon amie.

I am doing well, thanks for asking.


----------



## Rps

Morning Sonal, sounds like your day is something for SAP? 

Marc, question if I may, and it's open to the other readers of the Shang as well. I've been reading some of Freire's work on literacy, as you know, and both he and Giroux quote Gramsci in his beliefs that literacy is political .... an oft stated comment by Freire. The question relates to Gramsic's view of literacy as a potential engine for counter-hegemony. Freire thinks this way as well ... but from an ESL perspective [ which is my focus ] is there such a thing as "counter-hegmony"?

How would one separate practice from politics with learners struggling to learn the language and culture, then internalise the language and culture .... thoughts anyone....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Sonal, sounds like your day is something for SAP?
> 
> Marc, question if I may, and it's open to the other readers of the Shang as well. I've been reading some of Freire's work on literacy, as you know, and both he and Giroux quote Gramsci in his beliefs that literacy is political .... an oft stated comment by Freire. The question relates to Gramsic's view of literacy as a potential engine for counter-hegemony. Freire thinks this way as well ... but from an ESL perspective [ which is my focus ] is there such a thing as "counter-hegmony"?
> 
> How would one separate practice from politics with learners struggling to learn the language and culture, then internalise the language and culture .... thoughts anyone....


Rp, talk about bringing in a pedagogical and historical dialectic at tea time!!! Still, it is an interesting idea to consider.

Keep in mind, that I am not a Marxist, and while I have read Karl Marx, I have not read Gramsci. 

Still, your question is interesting. I do not feel, as Marx did, that all things are political. Thus, you may "separate practice from politics". However, in the "practice" of learning English, is it nearly impossible not to immerse a learner into the culture, of which politics is a part. 

Back when my grandparents were forced out of Russia and chose to come to America back in 1903, my grandfather clung to Yiddish and learned English, but always remained one who held socialist views. My grandmother did the same, but she sought to "fit in" to the America that allowed them freedom. My grandfather might have fit in well with today's anti-globalization/anti-corporate movement, which might be viewed as a manifistation of a Marxian counter-hegemony effort. It might have been said that I partook in a counter-hegemony undertaking by my questioning the US government’s involvement in the war in Vietnam. My grandmother could be your person who internalized only parts of the culture while trying to learn English.

Thus, I think that this separation is possible.

Is this helpful? Not sure if I made much sense.

Care for some tea?


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, your insights are helpful, and yes I'll take a cup of Sonal Special please.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I also find your comment on not being a Marxist interesting? I'm wondering if the majority of us, now, really are Marxist .... since, while the optics of the day still try to maintain that Capitalism is the best system, there are those amongst us [ and really a number that is increasing daily ] who have been hurt by the incest of capitalism that may begin to agree with Marx, as their "dream" has either been shattered, or at least dynamically interrupted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, your insights are helpful, and yes I'll take a cup of Sonal Special please.


One cup coming up, comrade Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I also find your comment on not being a Marxist interesting? I'm wondering if the majority of us, now, really are Marxist .... since, while the optics of the day still try to maintain that Capitalism is the best system, there are those amongst us [ and really a number that is increasing daily ] who have been hurt by the incest of capitalism that may begin to agree with Marx, as their "dream" has either been shattered, or at least dynamically interrupted.


True, but there are still many Marxists out there ............. even amongst us .............. just not in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

It's time to liven up the place and I have just the guy to do it! This will be a featured video on SAP soon, but I love piano and especially boogie, so I'm giving you all a sneak preview of this great demo of speed and talent by Tommy Johnson. So, get yer toes tappin'. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I came upon this article the other day while writing my paper. You might find it of interest.

Beyond the traditional view of literacy


----------



## Dr.G.

Some more food for thought as we sip our tea. 

"There is no such thing as a neutral education process. Education either functions as an instrument which is used to facilitate the integration of generations into the logic of the present system and bring about conformity to it, or it becomes the ‘practice of freedom’, the means by which men and women deal critically with reality and discover how to participate in the transformation of their world."
—Jane L. Thompson

Gramsci, Freire, and Adult Education: Possibilities for Transformative Action, by Peter Mayo, Macmillan, 1999, ISBN 1856496147, pg 5


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might also find this of some interest. It was written by two Memorial University profs from the Faculty of Education.

Reading & teaching Henry Giroux - Google Books


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, gentleman, is that tea still hot?

Yesterday, my learner was able to sound out and write a word that she's never written before. It's the first time she's done that too.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, these are indeed helpful. 

Hi, Sonal, are you tutoring?


----------



## Sonal

Hi RP,

Yes, I've been tutoring for almost 5 years now.


----------



## Rps

That's great Sonal! I must have either not paid attention or it's me having a senior's moment, but I completely missed that you are doing this. Since you have been at it for 5 years, can I assume you enjoy it?


----------



## Sonal

Oh, not to worry RP. I don't mention it much, since, (as you must be aware) the nature of this kind of tutoring means that noticeable progress is not always easy to see day to day. 

I do enjoy it, though admittedly much less than I used to. 5 years is a long time for a volunteer. Been giving a fair bit of thought to quitting in the last few months, but as I've been working with one learner the whole time, it's a difficult decision.

Still, I officially hit the 5 year mark in a few months, so I will at least stay on until then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon, gentleman, is that tea still hot?
> 
> Yesterday, my learner was able to sound out and write a word that she's never written before. It's the first time she's done that too.


Kudos, Sonal. This is one of the rare joins of teaching a learner at any age. I am tutoring New Canadians and a 7 year old boy, which, in all honesty, is far more interesting than teaching undergrad and grad students.

So, yes, there is always tea for you.


----------



## SINC

Well, I guess there are no boogie piano fans here.


----------



## Dr.G.

A grad student just sent this to me. Enjoy.


Subject: The Word Up

Read until the end ... you'll laugh. (I hope you can laugh.)

This two-letter word in English has more meanings than any other two-letter word, and that word is ’UP.' It is listed in the dictionary as an [adv], [prep], [adj], [n] or [v].

It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP?

At a meeting, why does a topic come UP? Why do we speak UP, and why are the officers UP for election and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report? We call UP our friends, brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver, warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. We lock UP the house and fix UP the old car.

At other times, this little word has real special meaning. People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses.

To be dressed is one thing but to be dressed UP is special.

And this UP is confusing: A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP.

We open UP a store in the morning but we close it UP at night. We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP!

To be knowledgeable about the proper uses of UP, look UP the word UP in the dictionary. In a desk-sized dictionary, it takes UP almost ¼ of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions.

If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used. It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more.

When it threatens to rain, we say it is clouding UP. When the sun comes out, we say it is clearing UP. When it rains, it soaks UP the earth. When it does not rain for a while, things dry UP. One could go on and on, but I'll wrap it UP, for now. My time is UP!

Oh . . . one more thing: What is the first thing you do in the morning and the last thing you do at night?

U
P!

Did that one crack you UP?

Don't mess UP. Send this to someone you look UP in your address book . . . or not . . . it's UP to you.

Now I'll shut UP!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Oh, not to worry RP. I don't mention it much, since, (as you must be aware) the nature of this kind of tutoring means that noticeable progress is not always easy to see day to day.
> 
> I do enjoy it, though admittedly much less than I used to. 5 years is a long time for a volunteer. Been giving a fair bit of thought to quitting in the last few months, but as I've been working with one learner the whole time, it's a difficult decision.
> 
> Still, I officially hit the 5 year mark in a few months, so I will at least stay on until then.


Sonal, this reminds me a bit of you and this posting. Not sure where I found it, but I share it with my students each year. Paix, mon amie. 



Here's a story that speaks to the difference that one person can make.
We should never stop trying to make a difference even if it is only in the life of one child!

The Star fish Story

Once upon a time there was a wise man who used to go to the ocean to do his writing. He had a habit of walking on the beach before he began his work.

One day he was walking along the shore. As he looked down the beach, he
saw a human figure moving like a dancer. He smiled to himself to think of someone who would dance to the day.

So he began to walk faster to catch up. As he got closer, he saw that it was a young man and the young man wasn't dancing, but instead he was reaching down to the shore, picking up something and very gently throwing it into the ocean.

As he got closer he called out, "Good morning! What are you doing?"

The young man paused, looked up and replied, "Throwing starfish in the
ocean." "I guess I should have asked, why are you throwing starfish in the ocean?"

"The sun is up and the tide is going out. And if I don't throw them in they'll die."

"But, young man, don't you realize that there are miles and miles of beach and starfish all along it. You can't possibly make a difference!"

The young man listened politely. Then bent down, picked up another starfish and threw it into the sea, past the breaking waves and said- "It made a difference for that one."


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> Well, I guess there are no boogie piano fans here.


Yes, there are! No net access until I get home


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, this guy has a great left hand..... was thinking of Long John Baldry while I listened to this.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Going to take Deborah out tonight to a new place here in St.John's, Raymonds. Hope the food is as good there as it is at The Cafe Chez Marc. We shall see.
> 
> Raymonds Restaurant : Main : Philosophy


Oh Marc, what a beautiful restaurant, I was reading all about it and it sounds divine!! 
How lucky deborah has such a thoughtful companion ...:clap:

I am sure you are back from there now, or shortly, and I hope she has had the best ever 30th B'day... 

Sort of late here, but Happy Birthday Deborah.. and many many more, (but this is the year you stop counting! ):lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Oh Marc, what a beautiful restaurant, I was reading all about it and it sounds divine!!
> How lucky deborah has such a thoughtful companion ...:clap:
> 
> I am sure you are back from there now, or shortly, and I hope she has had the best ever 30th B'day...
> 
> Sort of late here, but Happy Birthday Deborah.. and many many more, (but this is the year you stop counting! ):lmao:


Evening, Leslie. It was quite the restaurant. Very good food, a great view and great service.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It has been a long day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. True or not, the apple angel story was inspirational that there is good in this world. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> Yes, there are! No net access until I get home





Rps said:


> Hi Don, this guy has a great left hand..... was thinking of Long John Baldry while I listened to this.


Whew! For a minute there, I thought I had posted a dud. Can't wait to hear Ann's opinion.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Leslie. True or not, the apple angel story was inspirational that there is good in this world. Paix, mon amie.


"Nite Marc, and as for the story, I have to agree with you...


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

I got the date wrong, so Aiofe's speech therapist appointment is today. 

I'm going to see if I can manage to get a few lines written today.
I must get the speed up and get somewhere with things. 
Can't wait to the spring. Must find energy and inspiration. 
I think I know where I left them. I think they are in a box labeled:
Why it's beneficial to be single. 

My son Daniel had a relapse and was taken to the emergency room
drunk out of his head. And he was doing so well. 
But considering what he went through and what he saw in Ethiopia
I'm not surprised. We are quite certain he saw both relatives and his 
mother being dragged from the house and shot outside. Not a good thing
to experience for a wee boy, or anyone else for that matter.
And that was just the start of things for him.


----------



## friend

PC World has more or less only Apple news in their latest e-mail. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I got the date wrong, so Aiofe's speech therapist appointment is today.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can manage to get a few lines written today.
> I must get the speed up and get somewhere with things.
> Can't wait to the spring. Must find energy and inspiration.
> I think I know where I left them. I think they are in a box labeled:
> Why it's beneficial to be single.
> 
> My son Daniel had a relapse and was taken to the emergency room
> drunk out of his head. And he was doing so well.
> But considering what he went through and what he saw in Ethiopia
> I'm not surprised. We are quite certain he saw both relatives and his
> mother being dragged from the house and shot outside. Not a good thing
> to experience for a wee boy, or anyone else for that matter.
> And that was just the start of things for him.



Morning, Caman. I am so sorry to hear about your son, Daniel, and his current situation. Hopefully, all will work out well for him, given the circumstances he has grown up with. Still, he has a loving and understanding father, which helps. Good luck, my friend.

And good luck finding your inspirational "box". Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that a simple and a quiet breakfast might be in order for this morning. Might give us all a chance to reflect upon all that we are and all that we have these days. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, best wishes for your son's future recovery. 

Morning Marc, thanks for brekkie. Reflections on one's good fortunes aid combating the bad from time to time.

SAP is up with an incredible tale with photos of three men whose vehicle plunged 60 meters off a bridge and into an icy river, yet they all walked away in the last item in WEBBITS today. Also, does "The William" have a future in your kitchen? Today's video is all about "The William".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you today?

"Morning Marc, thanks for brekkie. Reflections on one's good fortunes aid combating the bad from time to time." Very, very true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Marc, other than being very tired of winter, I am fine. I have to do my month end billing today which I always am late to start, but once I get going, it is not a big deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, other than being very tired of winter, I am fine. I have to do my month end billing today which I always am late to start, but once I get going, it is not a big deal.


I hear you, Don. Still, compared to past winter's, so far we have not done too badly. We had no snow on the ground on New Year's Day, and have had only about 9 feet since then, we are actually well below our average of 13 feet by the start of March. Usually, for March, April and most of May, we get ice storms, sleet and wet snow. These are the three months that are roughest on Deborah in that she craves the sunshine of AB, even if the temps are cold. Such is Life.


----------



## eMacMan

> ...Usually, for March, April and most of May, we get ice storms, sleet and wet snow. These are the three months that are roughest on Deborah in that she craves the sunshine of AB, even if the temps are cold. Such is Life.


I am really dreading March and April here in SW AB. These are our big snow months. We are going into them with no place left to put it. This last storm totaled about three feet. Still working on getting the drive shoveled out. No big hurry as I will still be limited to Shank's Mare until the town ploughs the lane.

Beyond that everything is starting to line up for some major flooding. Best we can hope for is for March, April and May to be warmer and dryer than normal followed by cool and dry June/July. Odds of all of that are about the same as any given politician telling the truth three days running.

Otherwise this may be the year to invest in a heavy duty snow blower, if only to reduce the odds of ever again having two storms like this in one year.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I am really dreading March and April here in SW AB. These are our big snow months. We are going into them with no place left to put it. This last storm totaled about three feet. Still working on getting the drive shoveled out. No big hurry as I will still be limited to Shank's Mare until the town ploughs the lane.
> 
> Beyond that everything is starting to line up for some major flooding. Best we can hope for is for March, April and May to be warmer and dryer than normal followed by cool and dry June/July. Odds of all of that are about the same as any given politician telling the truth three days running.
> 
> Otherwise this may be the year to invest in a heavy duty snow blower, if only to reduce the odds of ever again having two storms like this in one year.


Afternoon, Bob. I dread March and April as well here in St.John's, since we get lots of wet snow and ice storms that knock out power lines for days. I had to get a snowblower when my knees and shoulder could not take the strain of shoveling out a 6 car driveway (we don't have six cars, that is just the size of the driveway) by hand. Of course, the winter I bought the blower had only 11 feet of snow, last winter only 10 feet of snow, and this winter only 9 feet of snow, which is way below our average of 13 feet of snow. In 2000/01, we got a record-setting 21 feet of snow, and then had winters of 19, 18, 17, 15, 18, 15 and 13 feet of snow. We seem to be going downhill since I got my snowblower, so you might want to consider that "fact". 

Still, seriously, we have had only one or two major storms in each of the past few years, whereas in the past, we could count on at least five storms each year with snow of 35-85cm over a 24-48 hour period. We are also getting more sunshine here this winter, and it is colder than normal. Very strange.

However, from the tales my wife tells me of winters in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, I want to curl up by the woodstove. I would never be able to survive what you folks get in terms of cold temps. Your snow -- no problem. Your frigid temps -- I am dead in your driveway trying to get to your door. XX) You are a stronger man than I am, Gunga Bob. 

So, how is Life treating you these days outside of the rotten weather???


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> ...
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days outside of the rotten weather???


Thanks to the workouts in my back yard gym I am fitter than in a long while. Probably should charge a membership fee and get that shoveling done for free.

Really don't mind cold weather at all. Enough layers and the big problem can be sweating not freezing.

Was hoping to get out cross country skiing today but it looks like it will be too warm. Best skiing is when temps are between -10°C and -5°C. Those warm weather waxes are hard to remove so I do try to avoid using them in the first place. Still tomorrow looks promising as temps are scheduled for another plunge.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Thanks to the workouts in my back yard gym I am fitter than in a long while. Probably should charge a membership fee and get that shoveling done for free.
> 
> Really don't mind cold weather at all. Enough layers and the big problem can be sweating not freezing.
> 
> Was hoping to get out cross country skiing today but it looks like it will be too warm. Best skiing is when temps are between -10°C and -5°C. Those warm weather waxes are hard to remove so I do try to avoid using them in the first place. Still tomorrow looks promising as temps are scheduled for another plunge.


Good to hear, Bob. I have to admit that snow shoveling is my main winter exercise. I used to go cross country skiing in Churchill Park and Pippy Park here in St.John's, but since about 2000 the osteoarthritis in my knees made that sort of exercise very painful. Such is Life.

Have fun on the flat slopes and be careful with your wax. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all:

Marc, Don, et all your [ hopefully ] afternoon smile:

A 92 year old Scottish gentlemen is lying in his death bed.
Fearful that today would be his last he begins to think about his life experiences.
Just as he does so he begins to remember a scent ..." Ahhhhhh!" he thinks, "my wife's shortbreads."
Then he realises it's not just a memory, but his wife is actually making his favourite pastry.
"I've got to have one of those before I die", he said to himself.
With all his strength, he pull himself from his deathbed and crawls down to the kitchen.
Dragging himself across the floor he spies a pile of warm, succulent, shortbreads on the table.
He reaches one and instantly his wife whacks his hand with a spoon. 
"No!", she cries, " They're for the funeral".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all:
> 
> Marc, Don, et all your [ hopefully ] afternoon smile:
> 
> A 92 year old Scottish gentlemen is lying in his death bed.
> Fearful that today would be his last he begins to think about his life experiences.
> Just as he does so he begins to remember a scent ..." Ahhhhhh!" he thinks, "my wife's shortbreads."
> Then he realises it's not just a memory, but his wife is actually making his favourite pastry.
> "I've got to have one of those before I die", he said to himself.
> With all his strength, he pull himself from his deathbed and crawls down to the kitchen.
> Dragging himself across the floor he spies a pile of warm, succulent, shortbreads on the table.
> He reaches one and instantly his wife whacks his hand with a spoon.
> "No!", she cries, " They're for the funeral".


Good one, Rp. I have heard the same joke, but with an old Jewish man and a tray of blintzes. :lmao:

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM nears, and so does a fresh cup of herbal tea. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Rps

I'm good Marc, off for my annual check up, so as a wise man once said: we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm good Marc, off for my annual check up, so as a wise man once said: we shall see.


Good luck, Rp. Hoping all will go well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Tea sounds good to me, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea sounds good to me, Marc.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?

Would you care for a cup of tea now, or in an hour when it is 4PM in TO?

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

I will pause and share a cuppa...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I will pause and share a cuppa...


Coming right up, Leslie. Have things warmed up for you somewhat yet?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?
> 
> Would you care for a cup of tea now, or in an hour when it is 4PM in TO?
> 
> Paix, mon amie.


We could do both. It's twice as nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> We could do both. It's twice as nice.


Hope you enjoyed your 3PM Sonal Special, and now a 4PM special cup of Sonal Special. Gotta love herbal tea on a winter's day. :love2:


----------



## eMacMan

Images deleted to lighten the load.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Some pictures from today.
> 
> View attachment 18633
> 
> View attachment 18634
> 
> View attachment 18634


Great shots, Bob. I like the shovel for perspective and the blue sky in the pics. I can get shovel shots, but not too many blue sky shots. Notice the ergonomic shovel I am using. It does not make for a good shot, but man did it save my back for all the years I did not have a snowblower.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Some pictures from today.
> 
> View attachment 18633
> 
> View attachment 18634
> 
> View attachment 18634


Mighty long driveway Bob... or were you shoveling out the road?? you must be more toward the hills... does the county not scoot by and clear you a path to the main road?? 
Jes wonderin' :yikes:

Must have taken you forever, .... ! I complain about a pathway and the sidewalk... I won't anymore!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Mighty long driveway Bob... or were you shoveling out the road?? you must be more toward the hills... does the county not scoot by and clear you a path to the main road??
> Jes wonderin' :yikes:
> 
> Must have taken you forever, .... ! I complain about a pathway and the sidewalk... I won't anymore!


I agree, Leslie. It's one thing doing a driveway, but Bob seemed to have done a road .......... in the cold .......... and by hand. I give him a sincere "Kudos" for that effort. :clap:

How are you tonight, mon amie?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I agree, Leslie. It's one thing doing a driveway, but Bob seemed to have done a road .......... in the cold .......... and by hand. I give him a sincere "Kudos" for that effort. :clap:
> 
> How are you tonight, mon amie?


Indeed Marc, but one thing I will never complain of out here is the 'lightness' of the snow, seldom, if ever, have I had a bad time moving it, it has no moisture in it since it is so very dry here... getting ready to shovel and protection from the cold is more difficult than the actual shoveling... 

I am fine tonight, I am working on a project but no idea if I am 'spinning my wheels' or not... time will tell!:lmao:

hope you are not feeling the cold, (damp makes it so much worse) however flash freezing your face and not realizing it is pretty crummy too!  so nobody wins I guess... XX)


This past week or so I have been running into the numbers 11:11 almost everywhere, and the other day I turned on the radio and the time announced was 11:11 it has been often enough for me to really notice... anyone else seeing this odd combination showing up? There is an 11:11 group in Arizona...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Indeed Marc, but one thing I will never complain of out here is the 'lightness' of the snow, seldom, if ever, have I had a bad time moving it, it has no moisture in it since it is so very dry here... getting ready to shovel and protection from the cold is more difficult than the actual shoveling...
> 
> I am fine tonight, I am working on a project but no idea if I am 'spinning my wheels' or not... time will tell!:lmao:
> 
> hope you are not feeling the cold, (damp makes it so much worse) however flash freezing your face and not realizing it is pretty crummy too!  so nobody wins I guess... XX)
> 
> 
> This past week or so I have been running into the numbers 11:11 almost everywhere, and the other day I turned on the radio and the time announced was 11:11 it has been often enough for me to really notice... anyone else seeing this odd combination showing up? There is an 11:11 group in Arizona...


Here, it is wet snow and wind that is problematic. Put the two together and throw in 35-75cm of snow, and it shuts down St.John's for a couple of days.

A damp and cold 0C with snow on the way tonight. Took the doxies out and am about to get them to bed.

Good luck on your project.

As for 11/11, all I can think of is Nov. 11th.

Guess I shall wish you a good night first. Stay warm and safe, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Hopefully, I shall remember a nice TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a great TGIF Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. It's the first Friday in the month of March, so it's time for a celebration. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good after an hours worth of work so far. A smile awaits you on SAP with a picture of the day entitled, "Be Thankful The Photographer Wasn't On The Other Side". Also in WEBBITS, a report on growing new human organs using amniotic fluid. Now it's back to the grind for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good after an hours worth of work so far. A smile awaits you on SAP with a picture of the day entitled, "Be Thankful The Photographer Wasn't On The Other Side". Also in WEBBITS, a report on growing new human organs using amniotic fluid. Now it's back to the grind for me.


Morning, Don. "Now it's back to the grind ...." Are you grinding your own coffee now? What blends?


----------



## friend

Good afternoon all. 

I was going to get an iPad this summer, but do I dare? 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. How are you today? How is your son making out? I hope for the best for all of you. Peace, my friend.


----------



## friend

Hi Marc.
Daniel is back in school. We will see what the treating unit sez about his escapades.
It's not going to be easy for me when he moves here, but I have to do something for him 
or the future is bleak.

Ordered two pair of classes to day, reading glasses and for the computer. 
$125.00 for both pairs. Not too bad eh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's all hope for the best for Daniel ........... and for you. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Let's all hope for the best for Daniel ........... and for you. Good luck, my friend.


Thanks Marc.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Thanks for the breakfast Marc - I'll take one of everything that is hot, thanks. It's another extremely cold day here in Calgary. This extreme cold keeps triggering my asthma and my asthma in turn is kicking the ***** outta me. GAWD. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. Loved the boogie woogie piano clip. 



friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> Daniel is back in school. We will see what the treating unit sez about his escapades.
> It's not going to be easy for me when he moves here, but I have to do something for him
> or the future is bleak.
> 
> Ordered two pair of classes to day, reading glasses and for the computer.
> $125.00 for both pairs. Not too bad eh.


Best wishes for a speedy and permanent recovery for Daniel. 
Your computer must be really old to need glasses! Did you get it byte-focal lenses?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all,
Thanks for breakfast, Marc.

I hope things turn about for Daniel, Caman... it is indeed hard when they do those things that are rooted in fear... how old is he? Is he able to find his own way through this inner maze of confusion with help? You have probably been down this road... 

The Beatles had it right indeed....'The Long and Winding Road.... ' 

Hope everyone else is ready to face another weekend of snow... around here anyway.. 
The Mens Curling is on this week, and if it is half as exciting as the womens Scotties, well what a treat!! 

Take care everyone, don't shovel unless you see some footprints in the snow.... until then no-one is out and about! :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Don! Just came from SAP, sure did love the 'boogie Man' it is my favourite genre of music, along with blues Jazz... 
Certainly woke me up and got me going!

Thanks! made my day fo' sure! :clap::clap:


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Morning all,
> I hope things turn about for Daniel, Caman... it is indeed hard when they do those things that are rooted in fear... how old is he? Is he able to find his own way through this inner maze of confusion with help? You have probably been down this road...
> 
> The Beatles had it right indeed....'The Long and Winding Road.... '


Thanks Leslie. 
I hope we can give him support enough to enable him to dare
to look and find in the memory of his darken past.
I will sure be a long and winding road before "Here Comes the Sun".



KC4 said:


> Best wishes for a speedy and permanent recovery for Daniel.
> Your computer must be really old to need glasses! Did you get it byte-focal lenses?


Thanks Kim. 
My computer is a spring chicken compared to me. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.


No problem. You could use a bit of luck in your life just about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. We have a hot lunch as well for our AB family. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. 

"Take care everyone, don't shovel unless you see some footprints in the snow.... until then no-one is out and about!" Good one. No snow here, just very cold temps with strong winds to bring the windchill way down. Stay warm, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. We have a hot lunch as well for our AB family. Interested?


Sure, anything hot. Thanks! Happy Belated Birthday to Deborah BTW (just catching up on the last few days)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sure, anything hot. Thanks! Happy Belated Birthday to Deborah BTW (just catching up on the last few days)


Hot it shall be, Kim. I shall pass on your birthday wishes to Deborah. She is enjoying this AB-like day here in St.John's with lots of sunshine and cold dry temps.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to Deborah BTW (just catching up on the last few days)


+1:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Caman. She will like that "hunk" ............ I think.


----------



## friend

True.


----------



## SINC

OK, now, try and watch this without smiling:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> True.


Very true, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> OK, now, try and watch this without smiling:


Really cute, Don. We can get Gracie on the treadmill and she does well, but she does not look as cute as this pair. :clap::love2:


----------



## Cameo

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> Daniel is back in school. We will see what the treating unit sez about his escapades.
> It's not going to be easy for me when he moves here, but I have to do something for him
> or the future is bleak.
> 
> Ordered two pair of classes to day, reading glasses and for the computer.
> $125.00 for both pairs. Not too bad eh.


I believe you have the strength to help Daniel through this Caman. Does he need something to focus on? A hobby, Tai Chi, Yoga, a "mission" that he can work his way through - something positive, that benefits others (he may feel good about himself doing that kind or work), volunteer??? I found life easier to deal with when I had something going on.
Just a thought. 

Thanks for breakfast Marc, and Don, the puppies on the treadmill (almost typed dreadmill) are adorable. I wonder if I could get my shepherds on one???

Leslie, the snow WILL disappear - just don't know when - it should be SOON!!!!!


----------



## Cameo

Happy belated Birthday to Deborah!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Happy belated Birthday to Deborah!!


Thank you, Jeanne. 

How are you today? 

Deborah taught Gracie to walk quickly on our treadmill, but none of the other doxies could get the hang of it. Great indoor exercise if you can get a dog to do it for 10-15 minutes.

So, what news on the employment horizon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea time here in St. John's. So, we are able to start High Tea off in style. I shall have a cup ready for you when it hits 4PM where you are, along with some of your favorite treats. Enjoy.


----------



## Sonal

Always nice to have a fresh cup of tea waiting for me. Thanks Marc.


----------



## Rps

Evening all: Just getting ready to pack up to head down to the mansion in the sky.
Jeanne, your suggestion for Caman is a sound one, used it myself once or twice.


----------



## Rps

Not as dull as it sounds:


(CNN) -- Friday is National Grammar Day, a commemoration of sorts begun in 2008 by the Society for the Promotion of Good Grammar. The cheerful grammarphiles there have written a song promoting their cause, but while having fun, they're also doing good.
Their website, for example, knocks down two old myths: that you can't end a sentence in a preposition and that you mustn't split an infinitive. Fine English writers have been doing both for centuries.
At the same time, the good folks at the society have made a playlist of songs with titles that offend their sense of grammar, such as Bob Dylan's "Lay, Lady, Lay," "(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction" from the Rolling Stones and "Who Do You Love" by Bo Diddley. It's all in fun -- would anything be more ridiculous than Diddley singing "Whom Do You Love"?
But the group has put its finger on a common concern: Is our language going to heck in a handbasket, and are our celebrities and leaders, people whom Americans look up to, misusing it more and more? The answer, to many, is a clear yes.
Take former President George W. Bush. The leader of the free world, the most powerful man on Earth, spent eight years in the White House mangling language so memorably that one writer, Jacob Weisberg of Slate, made a one-man industry of "Bushisms," available in book and calendar form.
Everyone has a favorite. Mine is probably this: "Families is where our nation finds hope, where wings take dream." A close second was the president's public concern about out-of-control medical malpractice lawsuits: "We got issue in America. Too many good docs are getting out of business. Too many OB-GYNs aren't able to practice their, their love with women across this country."
Bush knew that language skill was important: As he put it, "You teach a child to read, and he or her will be able to pass a literacy test." At the first National Grammar Day, in 2008, he sent a congratulatory letter to the Society for the Promotion of Good Grammar. The group (ironically?) posts it prominently at nationalgrammarday.org. At least Bush has a sense of humor. He once admitted,"In my sentences I go where no man has gone before." It's true: The man has talent.
Some people see the second coming of Bush in another Republican, Sarah Palin. The former Alaska governor made Twitter twitter when she called on peaceful Muslims to "refudiate" the mosque near ground zero.
More recently, she raised eyebrows by saying "WTF" twice in an interview. It's not clear if that's because "F" stands for a vulgarity, or because one of the nation's top politicians was using teen-speak in the first place. Where have Lincoln, Kennedy and Reagan, with their memorable rhetoric, gone? And who is this woman to think she might stand beside them?
Opinion: In defense of Sarah Palin's English
Let me offer a contrary view: Palin is as masterly with language as Bush was not. She uses her unique way of speaking to devastating political effect. She has every confidence in her ability to reach her audience. Bush was reduced to half-apologizing for his stumbles. Palin owns them.
After "refudiate," she sent a follow-up tweet. "English is a living language. Shakespeare liked to coin new words too. Got to celebrate it!" With trademark confidence, she turned the tables on the pointy-heads who mock her.
Twitter is the perfect medium for her. It doesn't involve constructing a complicated argument. Its 140-character limit allows her to get in a quick jab, and she uses it sharply. As for style, when she wants, she owns a countrified dialect in her tweets: At the beginning of an Alaskan snowmobile race, she sends a shout-out to her husband, Todd, in the race, with a brief "Iron dogs Roarin'." Her supporters love it.
I was at Palin's coming-out speech at the 2008 Republican National Convention. She may not have written her line about the difference between a pit bull and a hockey mom ("lipstick"), but she delivered it perfectly. Watch it again. The crowd roared. She drew increased confidence and swagger as she went on. At the beginning she was an unknown. By the end, she was the Sarah Palin you know today. She now overshadows, in her ability to grab attention, the entire 2012 Republican field.
So on National Grammar Day, remember: Language is about communicating effectively, not just memorizing some highfalutin' rules. Bo Diddley knows that. So does Palin. Democrats (and Republicans) "misunderestimate" her at their peril.
The opinions expressed in this commentary are solely those of Robert Lane Greene


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Always nice to have a fresh cup of tea waiting for me. Thanks Marc.


No problem. We aim to please here at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Rp. Happy National Grammar Day to you as well.

Have a safe and a good trip. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

A couple of Russ Ringsak articles for those who can take a few minutes to kickback, relax and enjoy.


This one for grammatical nitpickers:
Loose Insurance | Russ Ringsak | A Prairie Home Companion from American Public Media

By the same writer:


> We talked for a while and a nurse mentioned a new French drug for prostate cancer, just approved, called Jevtana. She had an article about it. I wrote down the details. It had been developed under the jawbreaker name cabazitaxel. It's for guys in the terminal situation and it doesn't cure it but it gives 'em ten more weeks than the standard treatment would have. It costs about $90,000. The side effects are nausea, lower white blood cell count, anemia, diarrhea, fatigue, vomiting, constipation, weakness and kidney failure. "Hey, good news Maurice — you're in luck. We're gonna give you ten more weeks of kidney failure and weakness and anemia and fatigue and barfing! And both diarrhea and constipation!" If it was me, I said, I'd like to consider going out with an expensive high-test bourbon. Same side effects and a whole lot cheaper.
> 
> You can't make up this stuff. It's not that funny and a person doesn't know whether to laugh or groan about it. Maybe the real value is that it might be a small step. The subject changed and we finally slipped off to our various tents and trailers.


From here:
Whistles | Russ Ringsak | A Prairie Home Companion from American Public Media


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Bob. Careful not to "loose" [sic] anything else. 

Here is something I give to my grad students in a course re how to teach students to write effectively.

"Eye halve a spelling chequer. It came with my pea sea. It plainly marques four my revue Miss steaks eye kin knot sea. Eye strike a key and type a word And weight four it two say Weather eye am wrong oar write. It shows me strait a weigh. As soon as a mist ache is maid It nose bee fore two long And eye can put the error rite Its rare lea ever wrong. Eye have run this poem threw it I am shore your pleased two no Its letter perfect awl the weigh My chequer tolled me sew."


----------



## Dr.G.

The last shipment of hot tea just left for the west coast, as 4PM slowly approaches you folks. Enjoy.


----------



## macdoodle

Before you all go your separate ways tonight, here is a giggle to take with you... 
Very appropriate don't you think?? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good ones, Leslie. We are bracing for the coldest night of the winter here in St.John's. The air temp will be over six degrees below our norm for this time of the year, and the windchills will plunge to the -20C range. This is nothing for you folks, and my wife is fine with it, but she does not have to try to coax the doxies outside in these cold temps. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes it is hard to get anyone out in the bitter cold... last week the temp was -37 and the 'air temp' was -50... flash freezing for sure... 

Here is an interesting clip, watch for the wee boy on the( single) rope bridge, and see what he has on his feet! 

YouTube - Human Planet - Web exclusive series trailer - BBC One


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes it is hard to get anyone out in the bitter cold... last week the temp was -37 and the 'air temp' was -50... flash freezing for sure...
> 
> Here is an interesting clip, watch for the wee boy on the( single) rope bridge, and see what he has on his feet!
> 
> YouTube - Human Planet - Web exclusive series trailer - BBC One


My eyeballs would freeze in those sorts of temps, Leslie.


----------



## SINC

We should all remember that sage old advice, *"Time's fun when you're having flies"*.

It was delivered by Kermit The Frog if I recall.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We should all remember that sage old advice, *"Time's fun when you're having flies"*.
> 
> It was delivered by Kermit The Frog if I recall.


XX):lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. A clear night tonight means cold temps, but it also means a nice sunrise and that means the doxies are up and about by 630AM. So, best to pull the pin now and get some sleep. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. You seem in better spirits these days, for obvious reasons. Kudos. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I hope this finds you warm and safe. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> I believe you have the strength to help Daniel through this Caman. Does he need something to focus on? A hobby, Tai Chi, Yoga, a "mission" that he can work his way through - something positive, that benefits others (he may feel good about himself doing that kind or work), volunteer??? I found life easier to deal with when I had something going on.
> Just a thought.


I'll see what i can come up with for him when he comes here.
We were talking about finding a swim team for him, so he
could get back into that. he used to swim in a team in Bellevue,
but Anna thought it was too expensive. Here it almost free, so
that will certainly be an option. I'm going to look at some other things too.
As you say, he need to have something to focus on.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the Saturday buffet awaits you when you arise along with an excellent selection of freshly squeezed juices and hot tea and coffee.

The lead item in WEBBITS today oddly enough comes to us from St. John's, NL. Today's video on the Lewis and Clark expedition of the late 1800s shows an interesting twist on the gun that won the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, the Saturday buffet awaits you when you arise along with an excellent selection of freshly squeezed juices and hot tea and coffee.
> 
> The lead item in WEBBITS today oddly enough comes to us from St. John's, NL. Today's video on the Lewis and Clark expedition of the late 1800s shows an interesting twist on the gun that won the west.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the buffet. Deborah let me sleep in and I can't believe that I slept unti 9AM on a Saturday. We were both up at 6AM with the doxies, and she said to go back to sleep that she would feed and care for the dogs. Guess I needed the sleep. :yawn:

I had heard of that TV remote assault. I really liked that "follow that truck" clip. Sadly, cars go around with a foot or two of snow on the roof ....... until it suddenly flies off on some St.John's street right in front of you as you are driving. tptptptp

Have a good day, mon ami. Great SAP pics this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my income tax for this year, and Netfiled it to the CRA. Getting a refund of $419, which I always donate to the Community Food Sharing Association here in St.John's. Sadly, their list of people in need of food support is growing.


----------



## eMacMan

*When east meets west*

Image deleted to lighten the load


----------



## SINC

And for SAP too Bob! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Just for Marc
> View attachment 18690


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Good one, Bob. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and -2C at 2PM. What a fine day it has turned out to be today.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Here's something for the snow shovelers in the Shang: 


Diary OF A SNOW SHOVELER 

December 8 - 6:00 PM 
It started to snow. The first snow of the season and the wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by the window watching the huge soft flakes drift down from heaven. It looked like a Grandma Moses Print. So romantic we felt like newlyweds again. I love snow!



December 9 
We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic sight! Can there be a more lovely place in the whole world? Moving here was the best idea I've ever had! Shovelled for the first time in years and felt like a boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks. This afternoon the snowplough came along and covered up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to shovel again. What a perfect life!

December 12 
The sun has melted all our lovely snow... Such a disappointment! My neighbour tells me not to worry- we'll definitely have a white Christmas. No snow on Christmaswould be awful! Bob says we'll have so much snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see snow again. I don't think that's possible. Bob is such a nice man, I'm glad he's our neighbour.


December 14 
Snow, lovely snow! 8 inches last night. The temperature dropped to -20. The cold makes everything sparkle so. The wind took my breath away, but I warmed up by shovelling the driveway and sidewalks. This is the life! The snowplough came back this afternoon and buried everything again.. I didn't realize I would have to do quite this much shovelling, but I'll certainly get back in shape this way. I wish I wouldn't huff and puff so..


December 15 
20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4 Blazer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2 extra shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I think that's silly. We aren't in Alaska , after all.


December 16 
Ice storm this morning. Fell on my butt on the ice in the driveway putting down salt. Hurt like hell. The wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very cruel.


December 17 
Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go anywhere. Electricity was off for 5 hours. I had to pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but stare at the wife and try not to irritate her.. Guess I should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to her. Oh I hate it when she's right. I can't believe I'm freezing to death in my own living room.


December 20 
Electricity's back on, but had another 14 inches of the darn stuff last night. More shovelling! Took all day. The darn snowplough came by twice. Tried to find a neighbour kid to shovel, but they said they're too busy playing hockey. I think they're lying. Called the only hardware store around to see about buying a snow blower and they're out. Might have another shipment in March. I think they're lying. Bob says I have to shovel or the city will have it done and bill me. I think he's lying.

December 22 
Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more inches of the white stuff fell today, and it's so cold, it probably won't melt till August. Took me 45 minutes to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I had to pee. By the time I got undressed, peed and dressed again, I was too tired to shovel. Tried to hire Bob who has a plough on his truck for the rest of the winter, but he says he's too busy. I think he is lying.


December 23 
Only 2 inches of snow today.. And it warmed up to 0. The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house this morning. What is she, nuts?!! Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago? She says she did but I think she's lying..



December 24 
6 inches - Snow packed so hard by snowplough, I broke the shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I ever catch that so and so who drives that snow plough, I'll drag him through the snow and beat him to death with my broken shovel. I know he hides around the corner and waits for me to finish shovelling and then he comes down the street at a 100 miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just been! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas carols with her and open our presents, but I was too busy watching for the darn snowplough.


December 25 
Merry Christmas! 20 more inches of the darn slop tonight - Snowed in. The idea of shovelling makes my blood boil.. Oh, I hate the snow! Then the snowplough driver came by asking for a donation and I hit him over the head with my shovel. The wife says I have a bad attitude. I think she's a fricking idiot. If I have to watch "It's A Wonderful Life" one more time, I'm going to stuff her into the microwave.


December 26 
Still snowed in. Why the heck did I ever move here? It was all HER idea. She's really getting on my nerves.


December 27 
Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze; plumber came after 14 hours of waiting for him, he only charged me $1,400 to replace all my pipes.


December 28 
Warmed up to above -20. Still snowed in. That woman is driving me crazy!!!


December 29 
10 more inches. Bob says I have to shovel the roof or it could cave in. That's the silliest thing I ever heard. How dumb does he think I am?


December 30 
Roof caved in. I beat up the snow plough driver, and now he is suing me for a million dollars, not only for the beating I gave him, but also for trying to shove the broken snow shovel up his butt. The wife went home to her mother. Nine more inches predicted.


December 31 
I set fire to what's left of the house. No more shovelling.


January 8 
Feel so good. I just love those little white pills they keep giving me. Why am I tied to the bed?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Kim. I read that once before. We get that sort of snow, but not the cold. Actually, by just after New Year's Day, we had virtually no snow on the ground due to all the rain we got in December. So, the nine feet we have had in the past two months or so still puts us below average for snowfall in a winter. Not complaining, mind you, just saying.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Cameo

friend said:


> I'll see what i can come up with for him when he comes here.
> We were talking about finding a swim team for him, so he
> could get back into that. he used to swim in a team in Bellevue,
> but Anna thought it was too expensive. Here it almost free, so
> that will certainly be an option. I'm going to look at some other things too.
> As you say, he need to have something to focus on.


You are a good father Caman.


----------



## Cameo

Why do we sing "Rock a bye baby" to lull a baby to sleep when the song is about putting your baby in a tree and letting the wind crash the cradle on the ground?"

Very good question - why do we?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Why do we sing "Rock a bye baby" to lull a baby to sleep when the song is about putting your baby in a tree and letting the wind crash the cradle on the ground?"
> 
> Very good question - why do we?


Afternoon, Jeanne. I have always thought that too, but figured that I was singing the words incorrectly.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit past tea time here in St.John's, but early for anyone else. Do I have any suggestions for today's "spot of tea"? To be honest, I never undestood what a "spot of tea" meant ........... and I still don't.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is a unique story, and not because it is about a doxie. Thought you might like it for SAP.

Deaf dog adopted by deaf kids after learning sign language | MNN - Mother Nature Network


----------



## SINC

Good one Marc, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good one Marc, thanks.


Thought you might like that one, Don. I have an article somewhere about Reading Dogs, which are dogs that are brought into classrooms and children either read to the dogs, or they sit quietly with the dog by their side as someone reads to them.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> A bit past tea time here in St.John's, but early for anyone else. Do I have any suggestions for today's "spot of tea"? To be honest, I never undestood what a "spot of tea" meant ........... and I still don't.


As it sez n this Q and A, tea is not only a drink, but a meal as well.
We are having tea rather the dinner at our house in the evening
Dinner is at noonish, since lunch is rather American to us.
Here is the read, which gives a better explanation then mine.

....................

Q From Gary Mason: In a recent letter to the editor in the Tucson daily newspaper, the writer claimed that spot of tea is an Americanism. Though he was born and bred in England, he had heard only Americans using the phrase and that the British would say cuppa instead. I asked a British friend about the letter and he said that spot of tea is used in Britain, but that it doesn’t mean having a cup of tea, but to having tea with food. Would you discuss this in your newsletter?
A It depends on who you are, where you are, how old you are, and even what you mean by tea.
The phrase a spot of tea is certainly known in the UK as well as the US — the letter writer is wrong to suggest it isn’t used this side of the Atlantic — though it sounds old-fashioned to me, being more my parents’ generation than mine. British newspapers include enough examples to show that it’s still about, though not to anything like the same extent as in the US. Some dictionaries report it’s mainly a British expression, but the written evidence shows the balance has tilted heavily towards the US in recent decades. Quite why Americans have taken it to their collective bosoms isn’t clear, though it does seem to be used very often in a tongue-in-cheek manner, as a mock-serious way of affecting to be British about consuming the drink.
By spot of tea, Americans usually mean a cup of tea by itself. It can have that meaning in the UK, but not by any means always. Your friend is right to say that it’s frequently connected with food. That’s because tea in Britain can refer to a meal. Which meal depends to some extent on where you live, but much more importantly on your social class.
In middle- or upper-class circles and in parts of southern Britain tea is in full afternoon tea, a light refreshment around 4pm that includes sandwiches and cakes as well as a nice cup of tea. It’s not so often encountered now. Its image is of a Wodehousian country-house meal for the leisured upper classes, whose most characteristic component is thin cucumber sandwiches with the crusts cut off. It’s now often the preserve of posh hotels and traditional tea shops.
In northern parts of the UK (my geography is hand-wavingly broad-brush) and throughout most of Britain among working-class families, tea refers to a cooked evening meal, one that middle-class families may instead call dinner or supper (tea as the term for this meal has also been taken to Australia and New Zealand).
At the risk of further confusing you, there’s also high tea, eaten in the late afternoon or early evening; this is a cross between dinner and afternoon tea, typically consisting of a cooked dish or cold meat or fish (the definition in the Oxford English Dictionary, written a century ago, says “a tea at which meat is served”; in my family when I was young, just after the Second World War, the highlight was tinned salmon) together with sandwiches and cake. Americans often get the idea wrong, thinking that high in the name means “high-class”, whereas it’s more of a working-class meal and high refers to its complexity or formality. Nancy Mitford had a character describe one variety in The Blessing:
It’s tea, you know, with cocoa and scones and eggs if you’ve got hens, and bacon if you’ve killed a pig and Bovril and kippers, and you have it late for tea, about six.
A drink of tea may be consumed with either type of meal, but as you may tell from Ms Mitford’s description, it’s not an essential accompaniment.
So spot of tea can refer to just a drink of tea or to a drink of tea with food, or even certain meals without the drink. It depends on where you are, who you are, the social situation, and the time of day. The meal sense turned up in an aside in the People newspaper in November 2006: “Six journalists were enjoying a spot of tea — that’s dinner to the more well-to-do among you.” Note the inverted snobbery: for southerners to call the meal tea is to be lower-class.
Incidentally, the spot part, long since fossilised into a fixed phrase, is an eighteenth-century slangy term that means a small amount or a little bit; it’s the source of several other British usages, such as the outmoded spot for a small alcoholic drink and more widely known expressions like a spot of bother and a spot of rain, plus the contracted in a spot, meaning that the speaker has some problem or is in trouble.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for this info, Caman. Here in NL, tea is more than a drink when you invite someone for tea at 4PM. High Tea is a fancy affair in and of itself.

How are things with you today?


----------



## friend

Not too bad Marc, thanks for asking.
A wee bit trouble from Aiofe, but all in all we have been enjoying a good day.

Daniel seem to be getting back on track, but Hanna said that he had been asking her
about party life here in Sweden.
Well sez I to him when I'll be speaking to him next, get that out of your mind young man.
We'll have none of that stupidity, thank you very much. 
He'll be looked after and watched over by yours truly, and wont be going walkabout at all.
Down the straight and narrow is where he be heading, for his very own good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Caman, especially how you are being proactive with Daniel.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Not too bad Marc, thanks for asking.
> A wee bit trouble from Aiofe, but all in all we have been enjoying a good day.
> 
> Daniel seem to be getting back on track, but Hanna said that he had been asking her
> about party life here in Sweden.
> Well sez I to him when I'll be speaking to him next, get that out of your mind young man.
> We'll have none of that stupidity, thank you very much.
> He'll be looked after and watched over by yours truly, and wont be going walkabout at all.
> Down the straight and narrow is where he be heading, for his very own good.


Good for you Caman. Tough Love is hard, but it works. Most kids in trouble don't need another "buddy", they need a parent.


----------



## friend

If they can't use their heads in a proper manner,
someone else has to do the thinking for them 
until they get it themselves.

It's a scientific fact, or should be if it isn't already.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Kim. I read that once before. We get that sort of snow, but not the cold. Actually, by just after New Year's Day, we had virtually no snow on the ground due to all the rain we got in December. So, the nine feet we have had in the past two months or so still puts us below average for snowfall in a winter. Not complaining, mind you, just saying.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you today?


Life is fine today, thanks Marc. The weather has eased a little (it's about -17 now) so that helps a great deal.

How is life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> If they can't use their heads in a proper manner,
> someone else has to do the thinking for them
> until they get it themselves.
> 
> It's a scientific fact, or should be if it isn't already.


Good point, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Life is fine today, thanks Marc. The weather has eased a little (it's about -17 now) so that helps a great deal.
> 
> How is life treating you today?


Good to hear, Kim. All goes well here. Deborah has just been elected president of the local kennel club, so we are going out to a party as today was the first show of the year. She showed Bridget who finished second in the hound group.


----------



## KC4

Please pass along my congratulations to President Deborah and ribbon winner Bridget!


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Nite Camán, sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Please pass along my congratulations to President Deborah and ribbon winner Bridget!


Thank you, Kim. I shall.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. Hope to speak to you in the morning. Peace, my friend.

Time to call it a night for yours truly as well. Paix, mes amis. See you all, at some point, at Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Spent about a couple hours studying, eyes are sore, but thought I would check what my computer had to say before I crash

Nite all


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Laying in bed watching Vasaloppet.

Vasaloppet


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Spent about a couple hours studying, eyes are sore, but thought I would check what my computer had to say before I crash
> 
> Nite all


I know that feeling, Jeanne. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Starting to make Sunday Brunch. Maybe Brunch in Bed might be something some of you might like? Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.
I'm OK thanks.

Just wishing the kids could help more at home.
This month they lost most of their allowance due to inactivity.
At least it's thawing a wee bit today too, so spring might be arriving.

How are thing on you side of the pond?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> I'm OK thanks.
> 
> Just wishing the kids could help more at home.
> This month they lost most of their allowance due to inactivity.
> At least it's thawing a wee bit today too, so spring might be arriving.
> 
> How are thing on you side of the pond?


Well, hopefully they shall want their allowances more than they want to be inactive. Good luck, my friend.

All goes well here. An early start to grading keeps me busy. Only one more month left to this Winter Semester. Of course, our snow will be with us until Spring Semester. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, hope all is well with you this morning. Just finished up a SAP chock full of goodies for a Sunday morn. Our video shows perhaps the smartest parrot you ever will see, "It All Depends Who You Are" is sure to make you chuckle, a story all about the "Willy Chilli" (don't ask me to explain how it got its name please) and is your car the most popular colour? Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, hope all is well with you this morning. Just finished up a SAP chock full of goodies for a Sunday morn. Our video shows perhaps the smartest parrot you ever will see, "It All Depends Who You Are" is sure to make you chuckle, a story all about the "Willy Chilli" (don't ask me to explain how it got its name please) and is your car the most popular colour? Enjoy!


Morning, Don. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Alaska's famed Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race officially gets under way Sunday after a ceremonial start to a 1,000-mile competition that takes mushers through some of the harshest conditions imaginable.

Sixty-two teams are competing this year and will travel more than 1,150 miles across the Arctic for a chance at $50,400 and a new truck. They sped through Anchorage Saturday to the sounds of racing paws and cheering crowds.

Sadly, we shall not have our doxie team out there this year.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang! 



Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, we shall not have our doxie team out there this year.


Hahah! That just made me SnORt! That sled must really be a low rider version. Long, lean and mean...

Thanks for brunch!


Caman - Good luck with the kids. I find it amazing sometimes how little an allowance can motivate youth. I think there's a lesson in there for me somewhere...just trying to understand the best approach to resolving it. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All,
I will have a late brunch thanks Marc... was busy yesterday helping a friend, but I am here now... for a wee bit...  

Here is something we should have continued with I think... it's a good idea....


YouTube - 50s-Newsreel.wmv


----------



## SINC

That's a good one Leslie, I just ran that on SAP a few days ago along with your neighbour Bob's pic of the hot rod:

A Look Back At 1950s Innovation


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hahah! That just made me SnORt! That sled must really be a low rider version. Long, lean and mean..." Good one, Kim, but they are a crack team, ready to go at a moment's notice.

How are you this fine afternoon?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I will have a late brunch thanks Marc... was busy yesterday helping a friend, but I am here now... for a wee bit..." Afternoon, Leslie. That was a fine thing to do .......... neighbors helping neighbors keeps the world a bit saner and happier in these insane times of conflict.


----------



## Cameo

Morning everyone - er, afternoon really I suppose.

I have a set of scrubs, my lunch bag and sandwich keepers and my paperwork set for my first day tomorrow!! I will be ecstatic after the 21st and my final is written.

Man, it is hard to type or concentrate with two big dogs chasing each other around my chair and under my desk while I am at it......

I am tempted to go back to bed for a nap.....hmmmmm.......sounds better all the time.

I will have to go see if my car is the most popular colour first though I think.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Morning everyone - er, afternoon really I suppose.
> 
> I have a set of scrubs, my lunch bag and sandwich keepers and my paperwork set for my first day tomorrow!! I will be ecstatic after the 21st and my final is written.
> 
> Man, it is hard to type or concentrate with two big dogs chasing each other around my chair and under my desk while I am at it......
> 
> I am tempted to go back to bed for a nap.....hmmmmm.......sounds better all the time.
> 
> I will have to go see if my car is the most popular colour first though I think.
> 
> Have a great day all!


Afternoon, Jeanne. It is so good to see you in a good mood these days. You have been through so much recently that this sort of expectation really puts you in a good headspace. I guess it can't hurt your pocket book as well. 

This good Karma could not have happened to a finer person, but it came to you through hard work and determination on your part, rather than mere luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Man, it is hard to type or concentrate with two big dogs chasing each other around my chair and under my desk while I am at it......" Try seven doxies sometime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting ready to start a fresh pot of tea. Luckily, I found my recipe for boiling water. So, if anyone is interested in just a cup of tea once 4PM rolls around where you are, let me know. Or, we could arrange for a grander High Tea to provide a bit fancier experience.

Full disclosure -- I hate having tea in a cup. I drink my tea from a big mug.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A quiet night so far here in St.John's, and I hope it stays that way. Doxies are pooped from playing out in the snow most of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Latest CKC news for any doxie lovers out there in The Shang.

Daisy's grand-daughter, who is also Gracie and Bridget's sister, is the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, based on CKC show points. Gracie was #1 last year for all of Canada, and is now basically retired from the showright. However, her sister, Bridget, is currently #5 in Canada. Nice to keep everything in the family. 

So, free drinks tonight at The Hair of the Doxie Den. Anyone driving must leave their keys with us and we shall arrange to drive you home in your own car, park your car, and even tuck you in bed.


----------



## friend

Another day that fail me has come to its end.
Or more so, that saw me fail.


----------



## Ena

Marc, what wonderful doxie news! 

Tea for me as the sun isn't over that yardarm yet


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea for you, a glass of wine for me. 

How is Life treating you these days, Ann?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Another day that fail me has come to its end.
> Or more so, that saw me fail.


Good night, Caman. Hopefully, tomorrow will see you succeed. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night, Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. May good fortune guide your way on this new path in your life. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Hmm, that's a singular good night to each of about half the Shang gang. I hope no one else is considered in need or the list will become unbearable. Surely a single post would suffice?

Such is life.


----------



## Dr T

SINC said:


> ... the list will become unbearable...
> Such is life.


Where is "Central Alberta" these days? When my grandmother was born in Cardston, that was a part of the Northwest Territories. I myself was born in Alberta and lived there off and on, but where is "Central Alberta"?


----------



## SINC

klokeid said:


> Where is "Central Alberta" these days? When my grandmother was born in Cardston, that was a part of the Northwest Territories. I myself was born in Alberta and lived there off and on, but where is "Central Alberta"?


Well, the centre of the province is roughly Edmonton and there is a subtle hint in my signature below.


----------



## Dr T

SINC said:


> Well, the centre of the province is roughly Edmonton and there is a subtle hint in my signature below.


Yeah, I woulda said Central Alberta = Edmonchuk but I did not want to offend ya. Some people are touchy that way.


----------



## SINC

klokeid said:


> Yeah, I woulda said Central Alberta = Edmonchuk but I did not want to offend ya. Some people are touchy that way.


No offense taken. Actually Edmonton = Edmonchuck = Garlic city.


----------



## eMacMan

I love it when someone comes along and puts everything into perspective.

http://dingo.care2.com/cards/flash/5409/galaxy.swf

Enjoy


----------



## Dr T

eMacMan said:


> I love it when someone comes along and puts everything into perspective.
> 
> http://dingo.care2.com/cards/flash/5409/galaxy.swf
> 
> Enjoy


This is all very well, but where is Alberta in this piece? My family has been in Alberta for 7 generations, nothing to brag about if you are First Nations, but for us immigrants from Scotland, Norway, Sweden, etc, that is a lot of generations, is it not?


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

I'm up. XX)


----------



## Dr T

*You are cheating*

You are cheating. It is 11:05 pm where you are, not morining at all.


----------



## friend

klokeid said:


> You are cheating. It is 11:05 pm where you are, not morining at all.


Hmmmm. 
I beg to differ my good man. 
It is now 8:48 here in cold, icy Sweden and my kids
are all but one in school. I wish I could go back to bed
and have more night sleep, but no.


----------



## Dr T

*Not in Bellvue any more*

Well, I took "not in Bellvue" to mean "in Bellingham" or "in Neah Bay" or some such.

You can appreciate my mistake, eh?


----------



## friend

klokeid said:


> Well, I took "not in Bellvue" to mean "in Bellingham" or "in Neah Bay" or some such.
> 
> You can appreciate my mistake, eh?


No bother. 
We used to live in Bellevue WA, but the marriage broke down
and without health insurance of me own I couldn't stay in the US.
We went back to Sweden where we have been since 2003 after moving
there from Youghal, Co Cork, Ireland.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are things with you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming here, so I shall start breakfast now, and have it ready when you rise to face the new day wherever you might be in this great world of ours. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. How are things with you today?


Afternoon Marc.
So so. I'm really tired today after a tough weekend and today the fast 
hit me a wee bit. I drank and ate less this morning then I should have, 
so I have no energy at all. 
But fasting man's gotta to do what a fasting man's gotta to do. 

Q: Who said A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, is the fast for medical, religious or spiritual reasons?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all,
It is cold and not windy, sunny and stopped snowing, and I got the trash out in time!! :clap:

Sometimes the truck is early and sometimes a bit late, today late as we had snow last night... 

Hope all is well with you.... have a great day...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Sounds as if you have things under control today. Kudos.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, so far, thanks Marc, I will have that cuppa now, because it is still fairly cold at -23... 

Nice to hear you have another champion in the house, will she be the main showgal for awhile?


----------



## eMacMan

Here comes da plough <insert non-existent yipee and yahoo icons here>
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yes, so far, thanks Marc, I will have that cuppa now, because it is still fairly cold at -23...
> 
> Nice to hear you have another champion in the house, will she be the main showgal for awhile?


Yes, I could make some fresh tea or coffee for you, Leslie. Your choice, but it shall be hot regardless of the selection.

We will just show Bridget locally, so she won't progrss much further than she is right now. He neice, Snickers, daughter of Snax (aka Molly when she was Bridget and Gracie's sister), is the #1 SWD and starting to pull away from the pack. We shall see.

To be honest, I consider dog shows to be very political beauty contests. There are standards for each breed, but at any given show, a dog that is not really the best example of that hypothetical standard may win the show for best of breed. It's all part of a judge's subjective evaluation.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Here comes da plough <insert non-existent yipee and yahoo icons here>
> :clap::clap::clap:


Sorry to read this, Bob, since I know how I dread hearing this sound .......... especially after I just finished clearing out the end of my driveway. tptptptp:-(

Other than that, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to read this, Bob, since I know how I dread hearing this sound .......... especially after I just finished clearing out the end of my driveway. tptptptp:-(
> 
> Other than that, how is Life treating you today?


He left very little snow bank to clear. He may have taken a week to get here but he did do it right.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> He left very little snow bank to clear. He may have taken a week to get here but he did do it right.


Good to hear. Best to get it done and over with once and for all. Hopefully, you shall get some warmer temps to go with the sunshine and melt away some of that snow.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. Best to get it done and over with once and for all. Hopefully, you shall get some warmer temps to go with the sunshine and melt away some of that snow.


Yep already up to a blistering -16°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yep already up to a blistering -16°C.


Even in full sun, that is not going to melt much snow. Almost +9C here and I just washed my car by hand. Not the best job, since I don't have the use of my hose, but at least I can see red once again .............. forgot I had a red car. St. John's uses way too much salt on the roads during the winter.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Another too cold for me day here in Calgary at -20. Ugh.



Dr.G. said:


> To be honest, I consider dog shows to be very political beauty contests. There are standards for each breed, but at any given show, a dog that is not really the best example of that hypothetical standard may win the show for best of breed. It's all part of a judge's subjective evaluation.


Yes, I agree. It is very discouraging at times. My cousin has trained and competed with dressage horses for over 25 years. Unfortunately, the situation is the same for these competitions as well. 

Dressage is supposed to be a contest of equitation skills and ability to move yourself and the animal in the right way at the right time in the right direction. It should not matter what the breeding of the horse is, who the rider is, who owns the horse, etc., but sometimes these things seem to factor in to some of the judges' decisions. 

That's why I prefer jumping competitions. You either cleared the jump, or you didn't. Or, either you cleared the _most_ jumps in the _quickest_ time, or you didn't. Nothing that a non-expert couldn't judge for themselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. When Deborah was a teenager, she competed with dressage horses as well. She has said that it is just as political and subjective as dog shows, unlike jumping, as you contend.

I hear that warmer temps and sunshine are headed for your parts of AB mid-week and into the weekend, so hang in there another day or so. Spring is on the way.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, is the fast for medical, religious or spiritual reasons?


Religious reason.
It's our annual Bahái fast. 19 fasting from sunrise to sunset, 
"our Ramadan" you could say.

Just finished dinner: Vegetable soup with Foccacia bread.
Homemade and delicious.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Religious reason.
> It's our annual Bahái fast. 19 fasting from sunrise to sunset,
> "our Ramadan" you could say.
> 
> Just finished dinner: Vegetable soup with Foccacia bread.
> Homemade and delicious.


Just curious. Fasting is good for the body and the soul. Peace, my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Just curious. Fasting is good for the body and the soul. Peace, my friend.


Good indeed Marc. 
Although somewhat hard to be without drink the whole day,
but I try to think of them that has that problem on a regular basis.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good indeed Marc.
> Although somewhat hard to be without drink the whole day,
> but I try to think of them that has that problem on a regular basis.


Yes, that might be difficult. Even Gandhi drank a bit of water when he went on his protest fasts.


----------



## Sonal

Well, despite Caman's fast, I'd be very inclined towards a cup of tea and perhaps a scone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, despite Caman's fast, I'd be very inclined towards a cup of tea and perhaps a scone.


Coming right up, Sonal. Your usual? What sort of scone do you enjoy these days?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Sonal. Your usual? What sort of scone do you enjoy these days?


The kind that is freshest from the oven. :love2:


----------



## friend

OK, a pair woman's feet can be quite sexy,
but secretly videotaping someones feet at the airport.... 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The kind that is freshest from the oven. :love2:


Blueberry, apple and a new one, Finnish cloudberry. You choose.


----------



## Dr.G.

When my son got back from work he asked, "Is that OUR car?" He did not recognize it either with all the dried salt washed away.


----------



## friend

Came across this tune by accident.
Groooovy. :clap:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## friend

By the way:
Felines are sharp creatures, so when handling them
be careful not to cat yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> By the way:
> Felines are sharp creatures, so when handling them
> be careful not to cat yourself.


Cute. Good night, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of cats ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Great "thumbs up" shot with you ehMacLand mug of Sonal Special, Sonal. Cool hat as well.


----------



## Sonal

Thank Marc.

I found this hat at the antique market for a big $5. Money well spent, even if it is a tad big for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thank Marc.
> 
> I found this hat at the antique market for a big $5. Money well spent, even if it is a tad big for me.


Sonal, there is an old Yiddish saying, "Better a hat too big than a hat too small due to a spoiled head". I have to admit that it loses in the translation to English.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, how goes the "Battle of the Tiles"? Last we heard, you were up by one game over Gordon.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, how goes the "Battle of the Tiles"? Last we heard, you were up by one game over Gordon.


I'm on a streak. I'm up 3 games. 

If this continues, my head may swell enough that my hat will fit properly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm on a streak. I'm up 3 games.
> 
> If this continues, my head may swell enough that my hat will fit properly.


Good one. :lmao::lmao:

I can't see your head getting too swelled due to victory. Remember the tradition of the Roman triumphs. A slave had to repeat continuously the sentence "memento ****" ("remember you're only a man"). Luckily, you are a woman ........ but the idea remains the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just informed me that she has to be up at 5AM and out of the house by 545AM to help make/serve pancakes for a local fund raiser to help "raise the roof", which provides housing to the homeless here in St.John's. So, since she wants to go to bed, I best call it a night here as well.

I guess we could have pancakes on the menu tomorrow morning as well.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well and ready for the next chapter in your life. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Stay warm and safe tonight. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Evening all.

We had quite a roller coaster of a weekend. We received news that a student at my kids school was tragically killed in a car accident on friday night. Her step father was behind the wheel and will be charged with impaired driving.

Such a senseless, preventable tragedy. This poor 11 yr. old girl had her whole life ahead of her.

Although My oldest son made me extremely proud of him today. He said to us that he wanted to wear his dress uniform to school for this girl. He later told me that he wrote a short message in the book saying that he will miss her.

It's times like this when we realize how fragile life is and to take nothing for granted. My thought and prayers are with the family as they cope through this tragedy.


----------



## SINC

Warren, life is the most fragile commodity we own and is to be treated with great respect. So ad such a young girl will never get the chance to life that your children will, all due to misfortune. That noted, the actions of your son reflect the teachings of you and your wife and be proud of that for allowing him to express his feelings. Well done.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Great "thumbs up" shot with you ehMacLand mug of Sonal Special, Sonal. Cool hat as well.


+1
Sonal, some people can wear hats well. You're definitely one of them. 



MaxPower said:


> Evening all.
> 
> We had quite a roller coaster of a weekend. We received news that a student at my kids school was tragically killed in a car accident on friday night. Her step father was behind the wheel and will be charged with impaired driving.
> 
> Such a senseless, preventable tragedy. This poor 11 yr. old girl had her whole life ahead of her.
> 
> Although My oldest son made me extremely proud of him today. He said to us that he wanted to wear his dress uniform to school for this girl. He later told me that he wrote a short message in the book saying that he will miss her.
> 
> It's times like this when we realize how fragile life is and to take nothing for granted. My thought and prayers are with the family as they cope through this tragedy.


Hi Warren. How tragically sad. A huge mistake and error in judgement by that little girl's step father that can never, ever be undone. Permanent loss and misery. 

Sounds like your oldest son conducted himself rather well, beyond his years even. Bravo!


----------



## macdoodle

MaxPower said:


> Evening all.
> 
> We had quite a roller coaster of a weekend. We received news that a student at my kids school was tragically killed in a car accident on friday night. Her step father was behind the wheel and will be charged with impaired driving.
> 
> Such a senseless, preventable tragedy. This poor 11 yr. old girl had her whole life ahead of her.
> 
> Although My oldest son made me extremely proud of him today. He said to us that he wanted to wear his dress uniform to school for this girl. He later told me that he wrote a short message in the book saying that he will miss her.
> 
> It's times like this when we realize how fragile life is and to take nothing for granted. My thought and prayers are with the family as they cope through this tragedy.


THis is indeed tragic, but as has been said, your son has made you proud by reflecting his teachings ... your teachings to him on how to be a wonderful person and how to respect all life... he has shown you how well he has learned his lessons, and how difficult it must be for him and the other students to wrap their heads around this type of senseless waste of life... it will be a memory, and not a good one, but it may prevent them from ever drinking.. or at least D & driving for the rest of their lives... 

I too send my thoughts and prayers to all involved, and those who have been touched in any way by this painful loss....


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> Evening all.
> 
> We had quite a roller coaster of a weekend. We received news that a student at my kids school was tragically killed in a car accident on friday night. Her step father was behind the wheel and will be charged with impaired driving.
> 
> Such a senseless, preventable tragedy. This poor 11 yr. old girl had her whole life ahead of her.
> 
> Although My oldest son made me extremely proud of him today. He said to us that he wanted to wear his dress uniform to school for this girl. He later told me that he wrote a short message in the book saying that he will miss her.
> 
> It's times like this when we realize how fragile life is and to take nothing for granted. My thought and prayers are with the family as they cope through this tragedy.


What a shame, so sad, poor mother.
That marriage will go down the drain.

Your son is a gentleman.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Sunshine and at least 1C.
Going to rest for a little while and then work.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Evening all.
> 
> We had quite a roller coaster of a weekend. We received news that a student at my kids school was tragically killed in a car accident on friday night. Her step father was behind the wheel and will be charged with impaired driving.
> 
> Such a senseless, preventable tragedy. This poor 11 yr. old girl had her whole life ahead of her.
> 
> Although My oldest son made me extremely proud of him today. He said to us that he wanted to wear his dress uniform to school for this girl. He later told me that he wrote a short message in the book saying that he will miss her.
> 
> It's times like this when we realize how fragile life is and to take nothing for granted. My thought and prayers are with the family as they cope through this tragedy.



How tragically sad, Warren. Your son has learned empathy from you and your wife, and you have reason to be proud of him. You are also wise in your comment about how "fragile life is" and certainly that we should never take anything for granted. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sunshine and at least 1C.
> Going to rest for a little while and then work.


Morning, Caman. The sunshine and warmer temps should help your mood today. Good luck, my friend.

+6C here this morning, but the skies are just now starting to get a bit brighter in the pre-dawn hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess pancakes shall be on the menu today. I am told that I have to put a penny in one of them, a button in another one, and a ring in a third pancake. Not sure why, but I am just following orders. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. Pancakes eh. Any with blueberries? SAP's done with a video on an Aussie home that rotates and a very interesting yarn about "Moonageddon". Will March 19 be trouble for this old globe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Of course there are blueberries, along with strawberries, raspberries and blackberries, and a variety of syrups. Personally, I don't like plain pancakes.


----------



## friend

International Women's Day. :love2:
:clap:




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, this is the 100th anniversary of the International Women's Day. 

Our current premier, Kathy Dunderdale, commented that her grandmother was not allowed to vote at one time because she was a woman, but her she was today as NL's first woman premier.

Kudos to all the women out there who have struggled, and continue to struggle, to gain equality.

Kudos to anyone, male or female, who has struggled to get to where they are today.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have to strongly agree with the lead SAP story today. I can't see the reason for the price of gas to soar as it has the past couple of weeks. We are at $1.28 a liter for the lowest grade of unleaded gas here in St.John's ................ and here in NL, we produce 13% of Canada's oil !!!!!!!! tptptptp


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, this is the 100th anniversary of the International Women's Day.
> 
> Our current premier, Kathy Dunderdale, commented that her grandmother was not allowed to vote at one time because she was a woman, but her she was today as NL's first woman premier.
> 
> Kudos to all the women out there who have struggled, and continue to struggle, to gain equality.
> 
> Kudos to anyone, male or female, who has struggled to get to where they are today.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.


Well put my friend. 
I couldn't agree more. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, this is the 100th anniversary of the International Women's Day.
> 
> Our current premier, Kathy Dunderdale, commented that her grandmother was not allowed to vote at one time because she was a woman, but her she was today as NL's first woman premier.
> 
> Kudos to all the women out there who have struggled, and continue to struggle, to gain equality.
> 
> Kudos to anyone, male or female, who has struggled to get to where they are today.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.


Marc, a long time friend and often SAP contributor (the porcupine pics on today's issue) was honoured for the UN International Women's Day and we featured her story and photo the day before on SAP. Women play a far greater role than many will admit and will only continue to grow with influence and power.

Do you think there would be war if women ran the countries involved in Afghanistan or the middle east today?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I have to strongly agree with the lead SAP story today. I can't see the reason for the price of gas to soar as it has the past couple of weeks. We are at $1.28 a liter for the lowest grade of unleaded gas here in St.John's ................ and here in NL, we produce 13% of Canada's oil !!!!!!!! tptptptp


Yep, big oil is sticking it to us, without doubt. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

"Do you think there would be war if women ran the countries involved in Afghanistan or the middle east today?" No, I can't see most women committing us to war, at least in most circumstances.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to a faculty meeting now. It is one of the few times I go in to Memorial for any length of time. I find that I am far more productive if I stay away from my office. Of course, I do miss out on all the gossip when I stay away from the office, but that does NOT bother me in the least.

Later, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Marc, a long time friend and often SAP contributor (the porcupine pics on today's issue) was honoured for the UN International Women's Day and we featured her story and photo the day before on SAP. Women play a far greater role than many will admit and will only continue to grow with influence and power.
> 
> Do you think there would be war if women ran the countries involved in Afghanistan or the middle east today?


Or for that matter the US? Hillary and Sarah being the exceptions.


----------



## SINC

I guess there is an exception for every rule.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

I hope all are well today. Lots of homework and other errands/tasks for me to accomplish today, so I'll just grab a coffee and get on with ma' bidness, thanks!


----------



## SINC

Help! Being Shrove Tuesday and all, there are a few pancakes left at Chez Marc:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I guess pancakes shall be on the menu today. I am told that I have to put a penny in one of them, a button in another one, and a ring in a third pancake. Not sure why, but I am just following orders. Enjoy.


I wondered what that penny was doing in my pancake, it ALMOST went down with the syrup and butter!!  :lmao:



SINC said:


> Marc, a long time friend and often SAP contributor (the porcupine pics on today's issue) was honoured for the UN International Women's Day and we featured her story and photo the day before on SAP. Women play a far greater role than many will admit and will only continue to grow with influence and power.
> 
> Do you think there would be war if women ran the countries involved in Afghanistan or the middle east today?


With few exceptions perhaps, I don't think war would be an issue, perhaps a reason for some religions and cultures keeping women from an education, ...fear that they would gain power, or fear that they do have the power and the only way to keep them from knowing it is to 'keep 'em down on the farm' similar to what Duplessee (sp) and the French Catholic Church did to the French speaking Canadians in the 50's in order to keep control.... and blame it all on the other group of people.. causing all sorts of strife when they did break free in the 70's.... and were filled with misconceptions.... seems it may have straightened out since then, but I don't know, I left when the FLQ started putting bombs in the mailboxes, and they were closing down the city at midnight and the militia were patrolling St Catherine street... 

No on should be denied enlightenment in any area of life, it cripples the soul.... :-(

Is there a genetic reason why some men (and women) feel the need to fight all the time for what they think is 'theirs' ?? Just wondering.... is it 'men' or 'Greed' ... hope not to start a war here... just a question...


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> Is there a genetic reason why some men (and women) feel the need to fight all the time for what they think is 'theirs' ?? Just wondering.... is it 'men' or 'Greed' ... hope not to start a war here... just a question...


Hmm Marc can help out. Was the Helen of Troy conflict the last battle fought over a woman?

Beyond that greed seems to be the underlying cause. The banksters and arms manufactures and dealers are the only beneficiaries.

Even the Israeli conflicts are based on greed. Israel coveted their neighbours land and water, stole it and continue doing so. Even so, only the banksters and weapons folk really benefit. While Israel now has more land and more water, the theft has denied them the benefits of close friends on their borders and drained them financially. A very poor trade in my point of view.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Help! Being Shrove Tuesday and all, there are a few pancakes left at Chez Marc:


Yes, Jennifer is entering that "stack" in a contest and it is entitled "The Leaning Tower of Pancakes".


----------



## Dr.G.

"I wondered what that penny was doing in my pancake, it ALMOST went down with the syrup and butter!! " Sorry, Leslie. XX)

I don't know why it is a tradition to put a button, a penny and a small ring in some of the pancakes today.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "I wondered what that penny was doing in my pancake, it ALMOST went down with the syrup and butter!! " Sorry, Leslie. XX)
> 
> I don't know why it is a tradition to put a button, a penny and a small ring in some of the pancakes today.


Traditions change as witnessed by the wedding ring set on SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Traditions change as witnessed by the wedding ring set on SAP today.


With the price of gold today, solid 24k gold nuts and bolts would cost a fortune. :greedy:


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Is there a genetic reason why some men (and women) feel the need to fight all the time for what they think is 'theirs' ?? Just wondering.... is it 'men' or 'Greed' ... hope not to start a war here... just a question...


Yes there is, but more often due to substantial lack of brain tissue.
Feel free to call them brain dead.
They wont understand what you mean anyway.


----------



## friend

Ciarán told a friend to "shut up, which wasn't nice of funny.
Another of his "classmates" thought he was speaking to him and kicked Ciarán in the back
and punched him in the face twice. Ciarán hit back and the lad kicked him again.
Now Ciarán refuse to go back to school and I can't say I blame him.
I'm just back from a meeting at the school with parents and kids and what did they discuss
do ye think? About the kids getting ice cream if they behave and if the parents could play
softball with the kids! A da from Somalia had the same feeling as I have:
The Swedes are sissies. they don't act when it's necessary.
he told me that his daughter had also been kicked in the chest and when she asked why the kid
did that he said "because I can" and slapped her face. The teacher did nothing.
The lad said "I'll f..ck kill the little bast... if they touch my daughter again" and I understand his frustration.
the vice principal said that he didn't think the Swedish school system is too soft. 
"Ask people with immigrant background" sez I "and they will tell you exactly that". 
A older Polish woman working at a florist told me she just had to go home to Poland now and then
"Otherwise I'll go nuts. I wouldn't be able to take it. The Swedes are such sissies."


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Sorry to hear about the situation with Ciarán.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. I have been up since 5AM. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Let us know how your new path is helping you to find the "yellow brick road". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I hope this finds you and your family sharing a bit of tranquility and serenity, Gibran-style. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

G'nite all


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Up and about, still fasting for another 11 days.
I don't really like to eat this early, but that is what it is so
I just have to do it. Not complaining though.
Going to Ciarán's and Aiofe's school at 8:10am to speak to the vice.
I have some thing to say about their soft touch methods.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, take it easy on those Swedes, they're softies you know.


----------



## friend

Morning Don.

It's weird, how can they raise such good hockey players in this
girly environment? 
No offence girls, but women ice-hockey excludes tackling and stuff. 

Off to check out SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. How are you both this fine morning?

I shall make a nice OtHD Breakfast for any and all who choose to dine in for breakfast, in that we shall deliver it hot to your bed or kitchen. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Check out the train roaring through snow on SAP today. I'v'e never seen one plough snow as deep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Check out the train roaring through snow on SAP today. I'v'e never seen one plough snow as deep.


Morning, Don. Amazing clip. Luckily, it is cold snow, and thus, dry. Really liked the clip from Marie. :clap: I am going to be humming that Eric Idle song for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Making some fresh coffee, and there are homemade Montreal-style bagels coming out of the oven. So, BYOCC and enjoy a break this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, big oil is sticking it to us, without doubt. tptptptp


Gas prices are going up tomorrow here in St.John's to over $1.31 a liter for the lowest grade of unleaded. :greedy:tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Now for something completely different. A friend of mine in Europe just sent this to me.  

ALERTS TO TERROR THREATS IN 2011 EUROPE
BY JOHN CLEESE:

The English are feeling the pinch in relation to recent terrorist threats and have therefore raised their security level from "Miffed" to "Peeved." Soon, though, security levels may be raised yet again to "Irritated" or even "A Bit Cross."

The English have not been "A Bit Cross" since the blitz in 1940 when tea supplies nearly ran out. Terrorists have been re-categorized from "Tiresome" to "A Bloody Nuisance." The last time the British issued a "Bloody Nuisance" warning level was in 1588, when threatened by the Spanish Armada.

The Scots have raised their threat level from "Pissed Off" to "Let's get the Bastards." They don't have any other levels. This is the reason they have been used on the front line of the British army for the last 300 years.

The French government announced yesterday that it has raised its terror alert level from "Run" to "Hide." The only two higher levels in France are "Collaborate" and "Surrender." The rise was precipitated by a recent fire that destroyed France's white flag factory, effectively paralyzing the country's military capability.

Italy has increased the alert level from "Shout Loudly and Excitedly" to "Elaborate Military Posturing." Two more levels remain: "Ineffective Combat Operations" and "Change Sides."

The Germans have increased their alert state from "Disdainful Arrogance" to "Dress in Uniform and Sing Marching Songs." They also have two higher levels: "Invade a Neighbor" and "Lose."

Belgians, on the other hand, are all on holiday as usual; the only threat they are worried about is NATO pulling out of Brussels.

The Spanish are all excited to see their new submarines ready to deploy. These beautifully designed subs have glass bottoms so the new Spanish navy can get a really good look at the old Spanish navy.

Australia, meanwhile, has raised its security level from "No worries" to "She'll be alright, Mate." Two more escalation levels remain: "Crikey! I think we'll need to cancel the barbie this weekend!" and "The barbie is canceled." So far no situation has ever warranted use of the final escalation level.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Amazing clip. Luckily, it is cold snow, and thus, dry. Really liked the clip from Marie. :clap: I am going to be humming that Eric Idle song for the rest of the day.


Marc, just so you know, Marie is Bob's better half.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, just so you know, Marie is Bob's better half.


Our Bob, as in eMacMan? Cool.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Our Bob, as in eMacMan? Cool.


Yep, exactly. 

Which reminds me, I often think of our other Bob (Bolor) from Timmins who has not visited in a very long time. I just sent him an email, so will let you know if I got a response.

His last post on ehMac was March 31 of 2010 here in The Shang:

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-5901.html#post945034


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I got a PM from Bob last year. We chatted about the weather in Timmins and Bolor Special. He gave no indication why he was not in The Shang more often, or when he would return. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Marc, Bob and I got together in Penticton, when we were both there on holiday and had a long visit over a few cups of coffee a few years back.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, Bob and I got together in Penticton, when we were both there on holiday and had a long visit over a few cups of coffee a few years back.


Does he still live in Timmins, ON?


----------



## SINC

As far as I know he is still in Timmins Marc. He was visiting friends in Penticton, as were we, after visiting his granddaughter on the coast.


----------



## friend

Eaten homemade veg. meatballs with sour cream, lingonberry jam, potatoes and shredded carrots.
if it was less work and I had more energy I would like to have a café.
But as it is, too much work.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Eaten homemade veg. meatballs with sour cream, lingonberry jam, potatoes and shredded carrots.
> if it was less work and I had more energy I would like to have a café.
> But as it is, too much work.


Caman, that is why the Cafe Chez Marc is here. Sounds like a grand meal, especially for a fast. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As far as I know he is still in Timmins Marc. He was visiting friends in Penticton, as were we, after visiting his granddaughter on the coast.


I recall. Hopefully, he shall return.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed tea time. I have been out spreading dog/lawn-friendly salt on various driveways and steps around the neighborhood. We have had a few hours of freezing drizzle and that makes things slick. Personally, I would rather it snow than this sort of situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Short Neurological Test

(1) Find the C below. Please do not use any cursor help.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


2- If you already found the C, now find the 6 below.


99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
69999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


3 - Now find the N below. It's a little more difficult.


 MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

This is part of the test we give to possible doxie owners for our pups. XX)


----------



## Ena

Marc, I need a quick fix for strabismus after reading the above ;-)

I'm fine otherwise and enjoying a mug of tea next to an open window. Dry day here, for once.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> A Short Neurological Test
> 
> (1) Find the C below. Please do not use any cursor help.
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 2- If you already found the C, now find the 6 below.
> 
> 
> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> 69999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> 
> 
> 3 - Now find the N below. It's a little more difficult.
> 
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNMM
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> This is part of the test we give to possible doxie owners for our pups. XX)


Passed. Fairly easy I think. Can I have a doxie now please.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Passed. Fairly easy I think. Can I have a doxie now please.


Caman, this is just the small piece of the psychological screening test. Then there is the "History of the Dachshund from 1500 to the Present" and the "The Anatomy and Physiology of the Dachshund" section of the test.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite me friends.


Good night. Sleep well my friend. Speak with you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Marc, I need a quick fix for strabismus after reading the above ;-)
> 
> I'm fine otherwise and enjoying a mug of tea next to an open window. Dry day here, for once.


Evening, Ann. Yes, I found it difficult on my eyes as well. 

Yesterday it was +10C in the afternoon. Today, we got no higher than 0C.

I have some "Sleepy Time" tea, which is my wife's favorite at this time of the night. Still, we could make you a fresh pot of your favorite tea.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie.  Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Cameo

Nite Marc! Night Don. Nite friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A chilly -3C here this morning, so it is just the right day to make some hot oatmeal, both Scottish and Irish, and some fresh berries as toppings, for breakfast this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Busy time here in The Shang, what with the Ides of March Party, the St. Patrick's Day party and the First Day of Spring Party, all in the next ten days. Might have to get some more chairs for these events. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, best we get all those activities in before the end of the world. That happens on May 21 of this year, so be prepared. Read all the details on SAP this morning. May 21 by the way, is conveniently a Saturday so most folks will be off work to watch the big event.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, best we get all those activities in before the end of the world. That happens on May 21 of this year, so be prepared. Read all the details on SAP this morning. May 21 by the way, is conveniently a Saturday so most folks will be off work to watch the big event.


Morning, Don. Yes, I read all about this on CNN.com the other day. Sadly, people are getting rid of everything they own and going on these RV caravans to spread the word. Comes May 22nd, there is going to be a great many unhappy believers. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 



Dr.G. said:


> Busy time here in The Shang, what with the Ides of March Party, the St. Patrick's Day party and the First Day of Spring Party, all in the next ten days. Might have to get some more chairs for these events. We shall see.


We're still cleaning up from New Year around here. 










Dr.G. said:


> Comes May 22nd, there is going to be a great many unhappy believers.


Yes, but will they still believe? 


Finally some nicer weather arriving here today. Phew!

Off to check out SAP soon Don - then it's back to the homework for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you today?

"We're still cleaning up from New Year around here." Yes, I can see where you would have your work cut out for you. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you today?
> 
> "We're still cleaning up from New Year around here." Yes, I can see where you would have your work cut out for you. Bonne chance, mon amie.


I'm well, thanks. And you?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm well, thanks. And you?


Good to hear, Kim. Hope all are well, health-wise, in your family.

All goes well here as I set my sights on the last four weeks of this semester.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Nearly time for tea.

How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Nearly time for tea.
> 
> How are you today?


Pretty good Marc, how are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pretty good Marc, how are you?


Doing well, and starting to get into serious grading and academic writing mode. This is why my Saturday morning tutoring helps to keep me grounded in the reality of literacy education.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Doing well, and starting to get into serious grading and academic writing mode. This is why my Saturday morning tutoring helps to keep me grounded in the reality of literacy education.


Speaking of, Marc, my literacy coordinator left her job recently to pursue her own business in developing tools for literacy and ESL learners. Is this something you or someone you know might be interested in? I can email you with her contact information... um, as soon as I figure out where I put it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Speaking of, Marc, my literacy coordinator left her job recently to pursue her own business in developing tools for literacy and ESL learners. Is this something you or someone you know might be interested in? I can email you with her contact information... um, as soon as I figure out where I put it.


Rp might be interested in this job. I am doing something like this for LiteracyNL, but will be doing it for free, since they like my idea of an online PD website and resource center.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Hope this finds you and your family well. Hope to speak with you tomorrow morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Let us know how your new position is treating you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you and your family well. Keep the Faith. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,

After a few flakey days I notice that SAP is once again working correctly in Camino. Earlier this week Camino was dropping about half the content and on one occasion showing stuff from previous days. Really hate it when I have to switch over to Safari.


----------



## SINC

Well Bob, that's what happens when you run two codes together. It sucked in Firefox too. Discovered it mid morning and did a quick fix. And that, by the way is tough when one (ie: moi) has no html experience and have to rely on knowing RapidWeaver trickery to fake the imported codes for features to make it all work.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Sunny it is, but still merely 0C.
We need to get rid of all the ice that now covers the pavement.
It is slippery like mad it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sunny it is, but still merely 0C.
> We need to get rid of all the ice that now covers the pavement.
> It is slippery like mad it is.


Morning, Caman. How are you today?

When is the normal start of real Spring weather in Stockholm?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a nice TGIF Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Not to bad, thanks Marc.
Going to tidy up here and then order some seeds online in preparation
for the coming season. Going to try to make the balcony look nice with
flowers and vegetables.

Spring is sposed to arrive next week according to the calendar.
We will see.

How are you this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am doing well, Caman. I have my seeds all ready to go We shall be planting tomatoes, peas, lettuce and some beans this year. I start the seeds indoors and transplant them outside at the end of June.


----------



## friend

Checked prices online on plastic UV protective roofing.
I've decided to put on a new roof on the balcony, to get
more sunlight and thus be able to grow some vegetables out there.
And with additional insulation it will be a possible winter garden.
The pricing was quite good: $687.00, incl. framework and fittings.
Just have to figure out how to fit it. I'm not good with heights. 

Edit: I just found out that they have a 10% off on orders
placed before March 31.  :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Checked prices online on plastic UV protective roofing.
> I've decided to put on a new roof on the balcony, to get
> more sunlight and thus be able to grow some vegetables out there.
> And with additional insulation it will be a possible winter garden.
> The pricing was quite good: $687.00, incl. framework and fittings.
> Just have to figure out how to fit it. I'm not good with heights.
> 
> Edit: I just found out that they have a 10% off on orders
> placed before March 31.  :clap:


We grow our veggies in a garden box and containers we have on our back deck. Your balcony garden sounds like a grand idea.


----------



## SINC

Good morning gents from the deep freeze that is Alberta at -25° this near spring morning. If you have a moment, take a look at the magician on SAP's featured video this morning and let me know where he gets all the cards he uses during his performance. And for all you plant lovers, check out the "Tips for A Better Life" final item today for a lovely start to a feature on cacti blooms. Here is a sneak peek:


----------



## friend

Good morning Don.
Scary temps you have there. 
We are lucky to have it gone up to at least 2C now at 1:30pm

Marc: Yes i thing fixing up the balcony could be a positive lift for us.
It has a grand view over some of the properties, the park and the forest.
Making it possible to enjoy it during the winter will also be superb.
The view is quite nice then o whit the snow cushion the trees and all.

Off to the shop/post. Going to get the TV stuff that will give me all those
immobilising channels, turning me into a couch potato.


----------



## friend

St. Patricks Day is coming up.
There are always some funny stuff people come up with in connection. :clap:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Can't figure out where he gets the cards, so it's a real illusion.

According to the Weather Network, your Spring shall start on Sunday, with lots of sunshine and positive temps. You folks have earned a bit of a respite from the cold temps. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, I like the idea of being able to go out back and getting some things from our garden for lunch or dinner, such as a vine-ripened tomato, some lettuce, some peas, etc. It's a bit of effort to keep up with the garden, but it is worth the effort.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang! 

How's the day going so far for everyone? 

I see Vexel has just issued an invitation to the ehMac chat room, so I'm going to check that out...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Up and about early once again I see. Good for you.


----------



## friend

Terrible, poor Japanese. 
Watching the BBC live.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Terrible, poor Japanese.
> Watching the BBC live.


Yes, Caman. You wonder how anyone in the path of the tsunami, or in the quake itself, could survive.


----------



## friend

I have set up my fiber-LAN TV subscription and I was worried 
that I was going to have problem with the internet since it's
coming through the same router, but it looks quite good.
This is with WiFi on my MBP. Nice eh.


----------



## SINC

Wow, that's fast Camán! Look at mine, called Turbo speed here:


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Wow, that's fast Camán! Look at mine, called Turbo speed here:


XX) 

O Canada!

Our home and native land and internet

True patriot love in all thy sons* command+]

With glowing hearts we see thee rise, by 0,86 Mbps

The True North strong and free downloads

From far and widescreen

O Canada, we SafariStand on guard for thee. 

God keep our land and Mac glorious and free! 

O Canada, we stand on guard for thee with virus protection

O Canada, we stand on guard for thee, by McAfee


----------



## Dr.G.

:love2::clap:


----------



## friend

My oldest and dearest tattoo. :love2:
(from -83)
Text under it: A Mari usque ad Mare


----------



## Rps

Good day all: Wet here in LaSalle, My mini crashed on Wednesday. Luckily there is a authorised repair place here. The guy asked for my e-mail and when I told him I only brought the mini down, he said: " What, you only have one computer?".....sign of the times. I'm looking to get an iPad, but a 1st gen refurb, 32 gig for 449, I don't think that is too bad for it. Not sure if I should get the iPad2,


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Good day all: Wet here in LaSalle, My mini crashed on Wednesday. Luckily there is a authorised repair place here. The guy asked for my e-mail and when I told him I only brought the mini down, he said: " What, you only have one computer?".....sign of the times. I'm looking to get an iPad, but a 1st gen refurb, 32 gig for 449, I don't think that is too bad for it. Not sure if I should get the iPad2,


Hope it doesn't set you back too much. 

Cause you should get an iPad, if you can spare the dough. :clap:
I'm getting one, but might wait for the 3 series if it doesn't take too long.
I would like to have faster processor and a retina screen.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> My oldest and dearest tattoo. :love2:
> (from -83)
> Text under it: A Mari usque ad Mare


Cool Caman! You have an "Arm of Canada"


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Good day all: Wet here in LaSalle, My mini crashed on Wednesday. Luckily there is a authorised repair place here. The guy asked for my e-mail and when I told him I only brought the mini down, he said: " What, you only have one computer?".....sign of the times. I'm looking to get an iPad, but a 1st gen refurb, 32 gig for 449, I don't think that is too bad for it. Not sure if I should get the iPad2,


Sorry to hear your mini is/was sick. It depends what you are going to use the iPad for Rp - if the refurb meets all your needs, then if it was me, I wouldn't spend the extra for the new version.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> My oldest and dearest tattoo. :love2:
> (from -83)
> Text under it: A Mari usque ad Mare


Cool tat, Caman. As I am afraid of needles, and get my shots while looking the other way and humming some tune, you will not find one on me.


----------



## macdoodle

Hi all, been busy, so slow getting all my stuff done... but I am gearing up for Curling, since my favourite teams are in the hunt... I am hard pressed to choose who to root for, 
i am thinking Brad and Jeff will be in the final, but right now it's anyones game... 
I am rooting for Brad... so my guess is NL for the final...  




friend said:


> My oldest and dearest tattoo. :love2:
> (from -83)
> Text under it: A Mari usque ad Mare


Anyone who wears the Maple Leaf must have Maple Syrup!! 



KC4 said:


> Cool Caman! You have an "Arm of Canada"


Or one might say you are bearing a Canadian arm.... add a candy mint on top and you will have a Canadian Arm a mint..... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good day all: Wet here in LaSalle, My mini crashed on Wednesday. Luckily there is a authorised repair place here. The guy asked for my e-mail and when I told him I only brought the mini down, he said: " What, you only have one computer?".....sign of the times. I'm looking to get an iPad, but a 1st gen refurb, 32 gig for 449, I don't think that is too bad for it. Not sure if I should get the iPad2,


Evening, Rp. Sorry to hear of the death of your mini. That is the one computer I would really like to get someday. My wife is wanting an iPad2 AND an iMac, and is trying to get her organization to get the iMac for her.

Still, sadly, it is a sign of the time to know of the expectations of having more than one computer. Even sadder, I am guilty of this as well, so I shall not cast stones. Still, I have my Apple IIe and the original canvas bag Mac with a whopping 512k of memory.


----------



## friend

Kim: It's a male thing. We see the iPad as a must-have-object.
It's a necessity as much as a Porsche, 25 different pipes or a sixth guitar.
Isn't that true lads?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Leslie. So good to see you back in The Shang.

"I am rooting for Brad... so my guess is NL for the final..." Good for you. I have the right to make you an honorary Newfoundlander and Labradorian for that comment. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Kim: It's a male thing. We see the iPad as a must-have-object.
> It's a necessity as much as a Porsche, 25 different pipes or a sixth guitar.
> Isn't that true lads?


Sorry, I guess I let the "lads" down, since I don't want an iPad, don't want an iPhone, certainly don't want a Porsche, pipes or a guitar. My needs are simple. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, I guess I let the "lads" down, since I don't want an iPad, don't want an iPhone, certainly don't want a Porsche, pipes or a guitar. My needs are simple. :lmao:


Deborah: Nice to see you. 
Please put Marc back on.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Deborah: Nice to see you.
> Please put Marc back on.


Hahahahaha! (SnOOOrt!) 
Verrry funny Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Deborah: Nice to see you.
> Please put Marc back on.


No, that was me. My focus has been upon paying off the mortgage, and we are down to our last five payments. I do like some "toys", but I don't try to "keep up with the neighbors" or buy "the latest and greatest". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Good night, my friend. Speak with you in the morning. Going to watch curling now with Deborah. I really don't understand the strategy as she does, but I can now at least understand a good shot or take out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I watched Brad G nearly pull off a great win, but not they will have to win in the semi-finals tomorrow evening. It should be a great match tomorrow afternoon with AB against ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Ann and I too watched the game. Better MB than NL as Ann's sister lives in MB, so there is some joy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. May you find the inner strength to accept what is coming. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

OK, now do Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann and I too watched the game. Better MB than NL as Ann's sister lives in MB, so there is some joy.


They played better tonight. Hopefully, it will be a rematch on Sunday. We shall see.

Deborah is pulling for AB tomorrow, so I am going to root for ON to keep it interesting.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> They played better tonight. Hopefully, it will be a rematch on Sunday. We shall see.
> 
> Deborah is pulling for AB tomorrow, so I am going to root for ON to keep it interesting.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Well I am rooting for good shots, I like both these teams and both skips, but I am rooting for NL mostly... I love Jeff Stoughten and want him to win, but Brad will not have his buddy after this year and will have to continue for a couple of years with a new third.. because of that i want them to win, the elusive win before Nichols heads off to do his thing... who knows, he may come back in a few years and have his own team... or be back with Brad... 

I don't really want anyone to lose, good thing I live alone, I would make a crazy person sane cheering for everyone and being sad for any poor shot... no matter the team... 
I have never curled in my life, but it is such a game of strategy that is is a lot of fun, to get an idea of it go and play carpet bowling, or in the summer lawn bowling, very similar to curling, and strategy is everything... keeps the old brain ticking!! :clap:

Good night all, see you after the game tomorrow...


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> No, that was me. My focus has been upon paying off the mortgage, and we are down to our last five payments. I do like some "toys", but I don't try to "keep up with the neighbors" or buy "the latest and greatest". We shall see.


Competing with Johnses isn't my forté either.
I'm very interested with technology, but I don't get the latest stuff.
I wait until I really see the use of it. Not only the need.
That's what I did with the iPhone. Didn't get one until Jan of this
and my MBP is from 2007. If I had unlimited money I might be compelled
to cater for my needy tech side, but I don't. 
Saying that, if someone want to gve me a brand new Bugatti Veiron, a big Harley,
a flat in Paris and a cottage in Ireland I wont put up a fight.


----------



## friend

Good morning my friends. 
Sunshine and 3C here and the two wee ones are playing quite nicely,
so I have had a fine morning so far. We are going to a kids club a 1pm 
and later we will bake something nice for a lazy TV night.
TV is nice if you don't do too much of it.

I had to break the fast for one day, due to stomach disturbance.
God doesn't want us to fast if we are ill, so that's OK so.
Going to have a wee brunch soon.

Don: I hope it's less cold at your end today.

Marc: Only five payments left? 
Well done lad. Fair play to ye. 
That's the way to go. Pay it off and be your own boss.

Kim: I have my moments of comical inspiration. 

Leslie: I'm praying for good news for your family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad to hear that the "two wee ones" are playing well. I remember when I was a single parent that quiet moments were always cherished, especially on a weekend morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

In honor of Caman, I shall make a quiet breakfast, so all may eat in tranquility, and to reflect upon the reality that we turn our clocks ahead tonight. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I don't really want anyone to lose, good thing I live alone, I would make a crazy person sane cheering for everyone and being sad for any poor shot... no matter the team... " I know how you feel, Leslie. I felt sorry for the PEI team, who were only 1-10.


----------



## friend

Indeed they are Marc.
And the more we fix up the flat the better it get.
A calm, clean and nice environment really does the trick.
Fixing up the balcony will be the icing of the cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Indeed they are Marc.
> And the more we fix up the flat the better it get.
> A calm, clean and nice environment really does the trick.
> Fixing up the balcony will be the icing of the cake.


Good point, Caman. Let them have their own little garden plot, even if it is just the size of a shoe box where they can grow pea or beans.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Winter is still upon us at -22° this morning. Ever tried slugging? Me neither but it is a novel idea that replaces transit in Washington DC and a visit to an ant hill, both on SAP this morning. It's back to work now for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I liked the slugging idea, but we don't have any High Occupancy Vehicle lanes here in NL. 

Amazing cat and the bat clip.

Here is a pic for you of the sunrise through the St.John's Narrows on my first September equinox here in St.John's, when the sun will rise up out ot the Atlantic just off of the Fort Amherst point. You might want to use it for SAP, since I would guess many of your AB readers might have come from NL.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, I can use that tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I can use that tomorrow.


Sunrise over St.John's ......... and sunset over St.John's that same day.


----------



## macdoodle

If you use these photos there will be a mass exodus from AB :lmao:

Then there will be only half the population left here... is isn't easy to see dry flat prairie when you are used to seeing the ocean... albiet the cold one... 

Something you do miss but when you see the miles of grain waving in the wind, it reminds you of the ocean, and is mesmerizing... and very beautiful... so maybe you won't lose everyone back to the ocean... :lmao:

AB and Ont this afternoon... curling... and tonight Brad and the winner will battle it out to see who plays tomorrow against Manitoba... good games for sure...


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

I hope all are well. 

I've been glued to the news feeders regarding Japan. I'm sick about it. I can't help but be reminded of Hurricane Katrina hitting New Orleans and the human devastation during and especially afterwards. I was in Houston at the time and spent many long days/weeks doing volunteer relief work. At least the people of Louisiana had somewhere to evacuate and for the most part, could get there on their own. The people of Japan don't have many options for getting off the island. Now, the nuclear reactor meltdown is another menace. I fear, like Katrina, the aftermath will be much worse than the initial impact.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> I hope all are well.
> 
> I've been glued to the news feeders regarding Japan. I'm sick about it. I can't help but be reminded of Hurricane Katrina hitting New Orleans and the human devastation during and especially afterwards. I was in Houston at the time and spent many long days/weeks doing volunteer relief work. At least the people of Louisiana had somewhere to evacuate and for the most part, could get there on their own. The people of Japan don't have many options for getting off the island. Now, the nuclear reactor meltdown is another menace. I fear, like Katrina, the aftermath will be much worse than the initial impact.


Yes Kim, 
I agree, it is just devastating, and where do those poor people go? I was talking to a friend yesterday and he has family there, they do not know anything of them, but he fears they are dead... he too, like most of us is glued to the TV and phones trying to get through, he has been in touch by Skype, but now that is down ... it was just a few minutes he said... 
The aftermath will be the worst part... I have to agree here Kim... 
This is indeed a tragedy and one of many yet to come i think... :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> If you use these photos there will be a mass exodus from AB :lmao:
> 
> Then there will be only half the population left here... is isn't easy to see dry flat prairie when you are used to seeing the ocean... albiet the cold one...
> 
> Something you do miss but when you see the miles of grain waving in the wind, it reminds you of the ocean, and is mesmerizing... and very beautiful... so maybe you won't lose everyone back to the ocean... :lmao:
> 
> AB and Ont this afternoon... curling... and tonight Brad and the winner will battle it out to see who plays tomorrow against Manitoba... good games for sure...


This is one of the reasons I chose to stay here in NL, Leslie. I love the ocean.


----------



## SINC

That was a wonderful game last night between NL and NB, but this time Brad beat himself. He made some bad mistakes skipping that cost him the game, particularly when he didn't draw in the 10th end. He will have to play much smarter if he is to win bronze.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> I hope all are well.
> 
> I've been glued to the news feeders regarding Japan. I'm sick about it. I can't help but be reminded of Hurricane Katrina hitting New Orleans and the human devastation during and especially afterwards. I was in Houston at the time and spent many long days/weeks doing volunteer relief work. At least the people of Louisiana had somewhere to evacuate and for the most part, could get there on their own. The people of Japan don't have many options for getting off the island. Now, the nuclear reactor meltdown is another menace. I fear, like Katrina, the aftermath will be much worse than the initial impact.


Very true, Kim. Luckily, the government of Japan is on this situation far quicker and with more coordinated relief than FEMA was during Hurricane Katrina. Still, the tragedy, as Lelsie contends, is only being compounded with the situation at the nuclear power plants.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> That was a wonderful game last night between NL and NB, but this time Brad beat himself. He made some bad mistakes skipping that cost him the game, particularly when he didn't draw in the 10th end. He will have to play much smarter if he is to win bronze.


Yes, he did himself in for sure, and Mark wasn't on his game either... but if he beats out the winner of the game today, he will have a chance at the top spot... depends who wins today at noon... ( Ab /Ont) he plays them tonight.... 
It has been an exciting series, and so was the womens curling this year... I was happy with the result...


----------



## friend

And now they are saying that people are missing in the town of Minamisanriku.
There could be 10.000 dead. This is beyond belief, not again please.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Yes, he did himself in for sure, and Mark wasn't on his game either... but if he beats out the winner of the game today, he will have a chance at the top spot... depends who wins today at noon... ( Ab /Ont) he plays them tonight....
> It has been an exciting series, and so was the womens curling this year... I was happy with the result...


Forget it, he can indeed still win. See post below.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Leslie, Brad is out of the top spot already and cannot win Gold. MB will curl the winner of AB/ON for Gold tomorrow, the loser getting Silver. Best Brad can win now is Bronze if he beats the loser of the AB/ON game tonight. At least that is how I understand it works.


Don, I think that Brad G. plays the winner of the AB/ON match this afternoon, with his game being this evening. The winner tonight goes on to play MB for all the marbles.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And now they are saying that people are missing in the town of Minamisanriku.
> There could be 10.000 dead. This is beyond belief, not again please.


Sad, but all too true, Caman. :-(


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I think that Brad G. plays the winner of the AB/ON match this afternoon, with his game being this evening. The winner tonight goes on to play MB for all the marbles.


Hmm, that's right according to TSN Marc. That's a funny way of doing it, but then he still has a chance. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmm, that's right according to TSN Marc. That's a funny way of doing it, but then he still has a chance. Go figure.


It's the system with #1 and #2 going up against each other, rather than #1 and #4 and #2 and #3. This gives the loser of the top two teams another shot at the finals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like it is going to be another nail biter at the Briar. Very close so far.


----------



## SINC

Yep, with AB out, I now have to cheer for Gushue to win the Brier.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, with AB out, I now have to cheer for Gushue to win the Brier.


Good for you, Don .............. you and thousands of other Albertans, many of whom are from NL.


----------



## SINC

It's more of an ABH thing with me right now. (Anyone But Howard) 

Tomorrow I will be a MB fan all the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's more of an ABH thing with me right now. (Anyone But Howard)
> 
> Tomorrow I will be a MB fan all the way.


If NL loses tonight, I shall join you in rooting for MB. I almost got a position in Winnipeg just prior to my getting my position at Memorial. Just think, I could have been long dead on Portage and Main way back when, having not survived my first prairie winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh, well. Brad played well, but the best team won fair and square. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Yes, it was a well played end but Brad's miss for two in end four was the difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, it was a well played end but Brad's miss for two in end four was the difference.


Sad, but all too true, Don. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just set all the clocks ahead so we are already at 1:17AM here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. See y'all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. May your wait come to a peaceful conclusion, and may you find some tranquility in your memories. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope you are gearing up for the journey on a new path someday soon. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

My clocks are all turned ahead and I am ready for bed. I have a couple hours work to do after my source reports on the 50th anniversary of scouting banquet that will have to be a rewrite and pics edited before I can upload SAP. Night all.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Sunshine and -3C, but it is just 6:35am so that will get better.
All the kids still sleeping. Time to read the news.


----------



## friend

Now it's 3C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall now be serving Sunday Brunch for those who are starting to rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just went to Environment Canada's website to see that St.John's is under a "Heavy Snowfall Warning". It is currently +4C with sunshine, but tomorrow we shall be getting anywhere from 15-25cm of snow, whipped around by strong winds. 

Luckily, tomorrow is a provincial holiday to celebrate St.Patrick's day, so there won't be much traffic on the road. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán. We are trying to get above zero today for the first time in months. Marc you sunrise shot is on SAP this morning along with a video on why Canadians need heated seats in our vehicles. Also if you travel by plane, try and stay out of the Loo.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Camán. We are trying to get above zero today for the first time in months. Marc you sunrise shot is on SAP this morning along with a video on why Canadians need heated seats in our vehicles. Also if you travel by plane, try and stay out of the Loo.


Thanks for the citation for the sunrise shot, Don. Great pics in today's SAP, especially the planes and the roads.

One miscue to report -- in the pink gif, it should read "Daylight Saving Time", since there is no "s" in Saving. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, et all, Good afternoon Caman,

Well got the little guy up and running ... it seems, like its owner, it had some memory problems, that fixed we are zooming again. It's damp and grey here today, about +4, and no snow. Went house hunting yesterday, placed an offer on one so we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, et all, Good afternoon Caman,
> 
> Well got the little guy up and running ... it seems, like its owner, it had some memory problems, that fixed we are zooming again. It's damp and grey here today, about +4, and no snow. Went house hunting yesterday, placed an offer on one so we shall see.


Afternoon, Rp. Good luck with your house offer. It is a big step and I hope a successful one for you and Tova. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, et all, Good afternoon Caman,
> 
> Well got the little guy up and running ... it seems, like its owner, it had some memory problems, that fixed we are zooming again. It's damp and grey here today, about +4, and no snow. Went house hunting yesterday, placed an offer on one so we shall see.


Rp, dare I ask who your "little guy" might be, and how is "it" now "up and running"???? :yikes:

That said, I am off to get a few liters of gas for my snowblower in anticipation of tomorrow's snow storm. Later


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the citation for the sunrise shot, Don. Great pics in today's SAP, especially the planes and the roads.
> 
> One miscue to report -- in the pink gif, it should read "Daylight Saving Time", since there is no "s" in Saving. Paix, mon ami.


Marc, since it is part of the gif itself, I cannot alter it do decided to live with it.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, dare I ask who your "little guy" might be, and how is "it" now "up and running"???? :yikes:


Uh, that would be his Mac Mini Marc. He just got it back from the repair shop.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, Don is correct it is my Mac Mini ..... thank G_d for Apple Care!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, since it is part of the gif itself, I cannot alter it do decided to live with it.


Such is Life. It is a common mistake that I made quite often until someone corrected me and it has stuck with me ever since. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, that would be his Mac Mini Marc. He just got it back from the repair shop.





Rps said:


> Hi Marc, Don is correct it is my Mac Mini ..... thank G_d for Apple Care!


Ooooohhhhhhhhh.  Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished washing my car in +7C temps with lots of sunshine. Tomorrow at this time, I shall be coming inside from shoveling for the third time, I fear, with 20cm of snow whipped around into drifts by strong winds. 

Still, it is nearly tea time, and thoughts of Winter shall pass quietly with a nice cup of herbal tea. I have a special blend of Sonal Special, with a bit of lemon, honey and my secrets spices. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is forming here in St.John's, with +5C temps as we approach 7PM. This is the one part of Daylight Saving Time that I like ............ light in the early evening hours. Deborah and I were just sitting outside on the back deck, sipping a bit of wine. The end of a fine day.

Paix, mes amis


----------



## Dr.G.

Brad Gushue of Newfoundland and Labrador defeated Alberta's Kevin Martin 10-5 in eight ends to capture the bronze medal Sunday at the Tim Hortons Brier in London, Ont.

Read more: Gushue downs Kevin Martin for Brier bronze

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang! 

Good luck with your offer Rp. We were going around looking at real estate today too, but no offers were made. 

Marc, I hope you don't receive a huge amount of snow. WE had a warm day today here so a lot of ours has melted. 

Spring? Is that You? I hope so, however, I did notice an unmistakable chinook arch overhead today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. They expect about 20cm to come, but it's the winds that I worry about during these sorts of nor'easters. Then there is Environment Canada's uncanny ability to have errors in their forecasts, saying we will get 20cm over a 12 hour period, when we actually get 20cm ......... in the first hour or so, and it keeps on falling throughout the day. They once forecast flurries, with a possible accumulation of 5cm and we receive just over 40cm of snow. We shall see.

Still, we had a grand day today, and the sun and warmth melted some of the snow. Now, the deepest mound of snow in my garden is just under three feet deep, and there are even spots of green grass showing. That will be covered up tomorrow, but it does indicate that we might be outside mowing the lawn for the first time sometime in June. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I should be up and about early enough to get breakfast ready, but if I am out shoveling snow, might the first person in to the Cafe Chez Marc make some coffee? Merci.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. As you wait, know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. The coffee pot is on for you Marc. Rp will enjoy today's video on SAP as some youngsters show off their pickin' talent. Also a look at the technology of the day in Hef's private jet, The Big Bunny way back in 1969.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall now make some breakfast for those who want something to eat as they start their day. No snow yet, but 15cm are still forecast for later today into tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Manitoba's men's curling team won!! Kudos to all of them and all the curlers who participated.

"Stoughton and company earned Manitoba its 27th Brier championship in the event's 80-plus year history and will represent Canada at the world men's curling championship April 2-10 at Evraz Place in Regina. The winner clinches a berth in the 2011 Canada Cup in Cranbrook, B.C., and the 2012 World Financial Group Continental Cup in Langley, B.C."

Read more: Stoughton slows Glenn Howard in Brier final


----------



## SINC

One little known feature of SAP is the revolving globe in the column to the right near the top of the page. If you click on the tiny symbol circled in red just below the globe (on SAP itself, not the sample below), a new window will open with a large revolving globe that shows visitors to the site in real time and directly from their location on the globe. It fascinates me to sit and watch it for a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, although they spelled St. John's as Saint John's, I am impressed that they got NL time correct for us. They also spelled St. Albert incorrectly in the same manner, so I guess it is a function of the program. 

A unique feature .............. very helpful when I am trying to figure out what time it is in Stockholm. I am waiting to see from Caman the answer to my question -- Does Sweden have Daylight Saving Time???

"I use your toothbrush." XX)

Reward for dog only????


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, Marc and all. So, a little flat pickin' to start the day.....little buggers were good. Couldn't help but have flashes of "Deliverance" roll through my mind listening to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Don, Marc and all. So, a little flat pickin' to start the day.....little buggers were good. Couldn't help but have flashes of "Deliverance" roll through my mind listening to it.


Afternoon, Rp. I have hiked around that area of northern Georgia. The movie, "Deliverance" got much of it quite accurate. Of course, we met nothing but fine "mountain folk", as they like to be called, while we were there.

How are you today? Any closer to a Cruzer replacement?


----------



## Rps

HI Marc, yes on the bow wow front. The Mrs. is scheduled for a May class so we shall have one by early June. Will send photos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to get the wood stove started just in case. We had about an hour or so of sleet and freezing rain, rather than just rain, and now we have some wet snow falling heavily on everything, including the power lines and tree limbs. 

So, I shall be having some grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch if anyone wants one, made over a roaring fire in the wood stove. Of course, there shall be a kettle for hot water and tea throughout the day.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Marc- Grilled cheese sandwiches over a wood stove sound fabulous to me, please and thanks. Mmmmmm...melted cheese....Good luck with regard to the snowfall!


Don- off to check out SAP soon. Yes, that is a cool and useful feature on SAP. I'll be looking at it frequently to see what time it is in Ecuador & Galapagos soon. Kacey leaves a week Thursday. 


Rp- Good news on the pending pooch acquisition. Hope the home acquisition goes well too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Just got in from my first round of shoveling and now I shall be starting the grilled cheese sandwiches since the cast iron stove is very hot. Any sort of cheese you like shall be provided. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

The sharpest cheese you have will be most appreciated. Is it still snowing there?

It's still above zero here and the melt continues. I am happy about it, but not convinced that we aren't due for another plunge into the deep freeze or another huge dump of snow before winter finally lets go.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> The sharpest cheese you have will be most appreciated. Is it still snowing there?
> 
> It's still above zero here and the melt continues. I am happy about it, but not convinced that we aren't due for another plunge into the deep freeze or another huge dump of snow before winter finally lets go.


I have a sharp cheddar. Is that acceptable?

Snowing ........... here???? Sadly, yes, and heavier than was forecast by Environment Canada. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I have a sharp cheddar. Is that acceptable?


More than acceptable. Yum! If you have any apples, a few thin apple slices cooked in with the melted cheese will be perfect! Woot!

Good luck with the snow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> HI Marc, yes on the bow wow front. The Mrs. is scheduled for a May class so we shall have one by early June. Will send photos.


Great news, Rp. What breed is this new dog?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> More than acceptable. Yum! If you have any apples, a few thin apple slices cooked in with the melted cheese will be perfect! Woot!
> 
> Good luck with the snow!


Of course we have apples, Macintosh, Fuji, Gala, Granny Smith and Red Delicious. You may choose any of these.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Of course we have apples, Macintosh, Fuji, Gala, Granny Smith and Red Delicious. You may choose any of these.


Yeah Kim.... how do you like THEM apples? 

Afternoon everyone. Marc, while you are making Kim a grilled cheese with cheddar and apple, I'd like one too. Thanks.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Yeah Kim.... how do you like THEM apples?
> 
> Afternoon everyone. Marc, while you are making Kim a grilled cheese with cheddar and apple, I'd like one too. Thanks.


Hee Hee - I like them all thanks - and I like the movie this line comes from too!


----------



## SINC

Hmm, just ran across this and although it is Russian, these two kids are something else. Take a peek:

http://d.yimg.com/kq/groups/4174583/1049609212/name/MUSICBOXDANCERS.wmv


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Hee Hee - I like them all thanks - and I like the movie this line comes from too!


That scene (well, the pub that's a set-up to that scene) was actually filmed at a pub down the street from my condo.... wonder if they got THEM apples at the Market.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Yeah Kim.... how do you like THEM apples?
> 
> Afternoon everyone. Marc, while you are making Kim a grilled cheese with cheddar and apple, I'd like one too. Thanks.


Certainly, Sonal. What sorts of cheeses and apples would you like?

Brewing some fresh Sonal Special so stick around until 4PM. 

How are you doing today, mon amie?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hee Hee - I like them all thanks - and I like the movie this line comes from too!


Yes, "Good Kim Hunting", with Sandra Bullock staring as Kim, might just win her another Oscar for best actress. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That scene (well, the pub that's a set-up to that scene) was actually filmed at a pub down the street from my condo.... wonder if they got THEM apples at the Market.


Interesting bit of trivia, Sonal. Must remember that for trivia contests.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmm, just ran across this and although it is Russian, these two kids are something else. Take a peek:
> 
> http://d.yimg.com/kq/groups/4174583/1049609212/name/MUSICBOXDANCERS.wmv


Cool. Gynmastics and ballet worked in together. They were so young, but talented.


----------



## Dr.G.

Round Two of shoveling is done. We have gotten about 12cm of very wet and sticky snow. It is great for making snowpeople or snowballs, but tough on the back, knees and heart to push it and then try to throw it somewhere. Another 15cm is forecast by tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> One little known feature of SAP is the revolving globe in the column to the right near the top of the page. If you click on the tiny symbol circled in red just below the globe (on SAP itself, not the sample below), a new window will open with a large revolving globe that shows visitors to the site in real time and directly from their location on the globe. It fascinates me to sit and watch it for a bit.


Hi Don, Just had a look at the map, I had watched it before, but didn't notice the time, however it has the time at 9 something and it is after 12 here, is it possibly military time?? I don't know how to do that... 



Rps said:


> HI Marc, yes on the bow wow front. The Mrs. is scheduled for a May class so we shall have one by early June. Will send photos.


How exciting for you both... what breed? 



Dr.G. said:


> Going to get the wood stove started just in case. We had about an hour or so of sleet and freezing rain, rather than just rain, and now we have some wet snow falling heavily on everything, including the power lines and tree limbs.
> So, I shall be having some grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch if anyone wants one, made over a roaring fire in the wood stove. Of course, there shall be a kettle for hot water and tea throughout the day.


Sorry about the 'spring weather' XX) However a fire and grilled cheese is perfect... we are in a wind storm right now, and I have a dastardly headache.... but I will have some old cheddar on my sandwich please... and a dill if you have some handy..  Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, the school boards in this area did not trust Environment Canada's forecast as well and closed all the schools for the whole day. With blizzard conditions outside for the past 45 minutes and bad roads, better the children were at home than walking home or taking school buses home in poor driving conditions.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Certainly, Sonal. What sorts of cheeses and apples would you like?
> 
> Brewing some fresh Sonal Special so stick around until 4PM.
> 
> How are you doing today, mon amie?


I'll have to take my Sonal Special to go. 

Life is hectic again. Work, packing, prepping the condo to list and show, prepping myself to move, running, beating Gordan at Scrabble (I'm up 6), finding time to write... in good news, however, we are definitely going to Vienna in April. 

But I'll take sharp cheddar and whatever apple you have handy.  

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'll have to take my Sonal Special to go.
> 
> Life is hectic again. Work, packing, prepping the condo to list and show, prepping myself to move, running, beating Gordan at Scrabble (I'm up 6), finding time to write... in good news, however, we are definitely going to Vienna in April.
> 
> But I'll take sharp cheddar and whatever apple you have handy.
> 
> How are you today?


Here's your Sonal Special to go. Enjoy.

Up 6? Way to go!!!!

Kudos on the trip to Vienna. I loved that city, one of my favorites of the cities that I have seen in Europe. Bon voyage, mon amie. 

"Heaven, Vienna mine
Laughter and music and stars that shine
Wonderful city where I belong
Of her I sing my song."

VIENNA, CITY OF MY DREAMS aka VIENNA, MY CITY OF DREAMS
Rudolf Sieczynski


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Here's your Sonal Special to go. Enjoy.
> 
> Up 6? Way to go!!!!
> 
> Kudos on the trip to Vienna. I loved that city, one of my favorites of the cities that I have seen in Europe. Bon voyage, mon amie.
> 
> "Heaven, Vienna mine
> Laughter and music and stars that shine
> Wonderful city where I belong
> Of her I sing my song."
> 
> VIENNA, CITY OF MY DREAMS aka VIENNA, MY CITY OF DREAMS
> Rudolf Sieczynski


Have to agree here Marc, Vienna was by far my most favourite place... and Shonbrunn Palace was beyond beyond... you have got to go there Sonal... there is a room there done completely in china,(walls etc) donated by the emperor of China, and was dismantled and packed away during the war, it is all intact... amazing structure... 
The history is amazing, but the wine in every place of business is different...and children can go into these wine bars, and if you are there at the right time all the wine merchants are on display in the malls and tasting is free... 
They make excellent wine, and i think it is something like only 26% or lower... is available for export... 
Girl, you are not going to want to come back, it is one of the most fascinating places on earth.... (besides the wine markets) :lmao:
Have a few camera cards with you... you will need them!! 
It is the only other country I thought I might like to live in besides my own....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Have to agree here Marc, Vienna was by far my most favourite place... and Shonbrunn Palace was beyond beyond... you have got to go there Sonal... there is a room there done completely in china,(walls etc) donated by the emperor of China, and was dismantled and packed away during the war, it is all intact... amazing structure...
> The history is amazing, but the wine in every place of business is different...and children can go into these wine bars, and if you are there at the right time all the wine merchants are on display in the malls and tasting is free...
> They make excellent wine, and i think it is something like only 26% or lower... is available for export...
> Girl, you are not going to want to come back, it is one of the most fascinating places on earth.... (besides the wine markets) :lmao:
> Have a few camera cards with you... you will need them!!
> It is the only other country I thought I might like to live in besides my own....


Yes, Sonal, Leslie speaks the truth ........... especially about the wine. You are too early for the Grinzing Wine Festival, which is in the Fall of each year. I love Austrian white wine, so you must have some and toast those of us back here in The Shang. "To Life! L'Chaim!" will do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished round three of shoveling. Hard to believe that I was washing my car in sunshine and +7C temps yesterday. It is 0C now, and we have had about 17cm of wet snow so far. The winds are starting to pick up, which makes it go every which way. It is out of the northeast, and thus off of the ocean, and I can taste the salt on my lips and actually smell the clean sea air. Such is Life here on The Rock.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Finished round three of shoveling. Hard to believe that I was washing my car in sunshine and +7C temps yesterday. It is 0C now, and we have had about 17cm of wet snow so far. The winds are starting to pick up, which makes it go every which way. It is out of the northeast, and thus off of the ocean, and I can taste the salt on my lips and actually smell the clean sea air. Such is Life here on The Rock.


You washed your car.

Once again this method of causing rain/snow is proven infallible.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> You washed your car.
> 
> Once again this method of causing rain/snow is proven infallible.


Yes, but last time I washed my car we had some rain to wash away even more snow. Did not work this time around, however. 

So, how is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

macdoodle said:


> How exciting for you both... what breed?


That's an interesting question. DogGuides matches the dog to the client right up and during the sessions ... so we don't really know what type, but I could guess it will be a Lab, as Poodles are a little harder to train and they are generally used for those who have allergies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That's an interesting question. DogGuides matches the dog to the client right up and during the sessions ... so we don't really know what type, but I could guess it will be a Lab, as Poodles are a little harder to train and they are generally used for those who have allergies.


Labs are amongst the smartest of all dog breeds for specific training like you are needing. Bonne chance, mon ami, for both you and Tova.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shoveled three driveways by hand (far too windy for a snow blower), and I am pooped. Still, it was good exercise I have to admit. Still, I can only hope that this is the last of the bad storms we get this winter. I had a meter stick buried in the garden and it broke off in the wind at 22cm. So, that is about what we have had so far today. It is still snowing a bit, but it is the roaring winds that are blowing everything about. 

The two single moms for whom I clear away the snow from their driveways have promised to bake me some fresh oatmeal cookies and some fresh bread. When they arrive I shall be sure to share these goodies with all of you.

Right now, I am boiling up some more herbal tea if anyone is interested in a relaxing cup.


----------



## friend

Hi all and good night. 
Sorry, been tired from fasting and have just rested the whole day.
This time the fast just makes me tired and sluggish.
6 more days to go.

To bed for the night I go.
Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Nite Camán, hang in there, it's less than a week now.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi all and good night.
> Sorry, been tired from fasting and have just rested the whole day.
> This time the fast just makes me tired and sluggish.
> 6 more days to go.
> 
> To bed for the night I go.
> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. Keep the Faith and seek some inner serenity. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

I ache ............... Guess I forgot what heavy shoveling was all about. The plows decided to come down the street once again, and put mounds of slush in front of driveways. In that it is already -13C with the windchill, one has to get it out of the driveway or try to drive over two feet of jagged ice which will cut through even steel belted snow tires. So, out I went again, and did three driveways. So, all is clear for the morning drive. 

The snow is finally stopping and we just have flurries, being driven by winds gusting at 80km/h. Still, cold temps for us means clear skies, and maybe some sunshine tomorrow. We shall see.


Making some Sleepy Time tea if anyone wants to go to sleep quietly and serenely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope this finds you well and ready to share some good news with us about your new position. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. You are in my thoughts and prayers these days. Hang in there, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> That scene (well, the pub that's a set-up to that scene) was actually filmed at a pub down the street from my condo.... wonder if they got THEM apples at the Market.


They probably did! I was just thinking about (and craving) the handmade turkish delight candy that I bought at that market. (sigh) 



Dr.G. said:


> Finished round three of shoveling. Hard to believe that I was washing my car in sunshine and +7C temps yesterday. It is 0C now, and we have had about 17cm of wet snow so far. The winds are starting to pick up, which makes it go every which way. It is out of the northeast, and thus off of the ocean, and I can taste the salt on my lips and actually smell the clean sea air. Such is Life here on The Rock.


Uggh. Be careful not to put yourself on the injury list before the season's over! Sounds like you have a couple months left to go before you can hang up your shovel and stow the blower.


Only 5 more days Caman until you can get back on a regular diet schedule. Hope everybody is faring OK through it. 


Goodnight all!


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

They said that spring finally has arrived, but it's -3C this morning at 5:55am.
I hope that it's just a wee hick up.

Marc: We will have put our clock forward on the 27th of this.

Don and Marc: Thanks. It's not too bad. 
Last year it was fine, but this year I feel somewhat empty of energy.
Still: a bahái's got to do what a bahái's got to do.


----------



## friend

Nu är det -4C. 
Damn. It will be so icy on the pavements and the roads. Danger be lurking. 

Off with the kids to school now.


----------



## friend

Zune is official dead. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Still, you might want to get one of these. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr T

friend said:


> Nu är det -4C....


It's a long way from here on the Wet Coast to there. I lived off and on as a kid some ways south of where you are, though with similar temperatures and conditions, it would seem, I guess, but I only went to Scandinavia in the summer, so I have always thought of it as an exotic warm place.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Uggh. Be careful not to put yourself on the injury list before the season's over! Sounds like you have a couple months left to go before you can hang up your shovel and stow the blower." Thank you, Kim. They grow 'em tough on The Rock ................. but I was born and raised in New York City. We shall see.

How is Kacey these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nu är det" -5C here, Caman. Thanks for the info about your Daylight Saving Time.

Hope this finds you well and seeing the end of fasting. Remember why you are doing this act. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Dr.T. and welcome to the Shangri-la Clubhouse, aka The Shang. I am Marc, of the Cafe Chez Marc, although no one owns or controls The Shang. Have a free cup of tea or coffee at The Cafe ......... but just be careful not to step on the doxies as you go to our upstairs VIP Lounge. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a special Ides of March meal for breakfast today ............. one which does not require a knife. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Dr.T. and welcome to the Shangri-la Clubhouse, aka The Shang. I am Marc, of the Cafe Chez Marc, although no one owns or controls The Shang. Have a free cup of tea or coffee at The Cafe ......... but just be careful not to step on the doxies as you go to our upstairs VIP Lounge. Paix, mon ami.


The local name for SaltSpring Island is The Rock, which may remind you of a certain place Back East (as we call everything beyond Hope, BC). What this means is, we have no basements. We build Up. Or as you would say, me boy, we has no basements, we builds up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr T said:


> The local name for SaltSpring Island is The Rock, which may remind you of a certain place Back East (as we call everything beyond Hope, BC). What this means is, we have no basements. We build Up. Or as you would say, me boy, we has no basements, we builds up.


Interesting point, Terry. You can put a spade into your garden and dig down to hit bedrock. Such is Life here on The Eastern Rock.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting point, Terry. You can put a spade into your garden and dig down to hit bedrock. Such is Life here on The Eastern Rock.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Not to put too fine a point on it, but i have sort of given up sticking the spade in the soil (except for a couple of nice fertile acres i found in the lower part of the property, where I grow field crops, at least I will til the tsunami strikes), and so mostly I just truck in topsoil. (Note to lurkers: I am aware that removal of topsoil in BC is in general illegal, but I get mine from totally legal sources, so there.)

Apart from that, life is too darn busy. I cannot even sleep due to thinking about all my chores.

But you carry on and have a nice cup of tea, don't mind me.


----------



## Dr.G.

I find that gardening is one of my summer time joys. I love to eat what I have grown from a seed.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Remember when Bill Cosby tried to revive the Groucho Marx show, "You Bet Your Life"? Today's featured video on SAP show a southern Granny trying to explain to Bill just where "North", South Carolina is. It will put a smile on your face to start your day. I'm off now to scour the web for more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Actually, I do remember that, as I am a big fan of BC. Heard him live a couple of years ago on his return visit to NL. He was stationed here in the 1950's.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! Beware the ides of Marc! 

Speaking of Marc, Thanks for the breakfast - got rye toast? (No caraway seeds please- those are nasty little devils. Ack! Cough! Hack! Sputter..Ptoooey!) 
Hope your snow has stopped falling.



Dr.G. said:


> How is Kacey these days?


She is very, very excited about her trip - leaving a week tomorrow. Wish I was going too but alas, no parental units on this trip at all....

Don - off to check out SAP soon....

Caman - have a good day - hope everybody is faring well through the fasting.


----------



## KC4

Great SAP today Don - I was laughing my head off with Bill Cosby trying to understand Southern. What a hoot! 

Also - those food-scapes have inspired me to try some of my own to complete a homework assignment. Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Freshly baked rye with no seeds of any kind coming right up. Enjoy.

What is the planned route for Kacey? We could always trail her with the Doxie Surveillance Corportation, which has just taken over ADT today and renamed it Attack Dachshund Territory (we shall still keep the blue and white ADT signs, but with a snarling doxie on the top). She would never know that she is being followed, and they would keep her from any harm. Sadly, they could not keep her from spending money.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Freshly baked rye with no seeds of any kind coming right up. Enjoy.
> 
> What is the planned route for Kacey? We could always trail her with the Doxie Surveillance Corportation, which has just taken over ADT today and renamed it Attack Dachshund Territory (we shall still keep the blue and white ADT signs, but with a snarling doxie on the top). She would never know that she is being followed, and they would keep her from any harm. Sadly, they could not keep her from spending money.


Yes. please send the new improved ADT with Kacey. They will be flying through Houston and then I'm not sure - will be getting full flight details tonight. All I know so far is that we have to be at the Calgary airport at 4:00 a.m. in the morning. 

Hopefully the ADT team will get along fine with large land turtles. The travelers will be spending considerable time in Galapagos at a turtle sanctuary doing volunteer maintenance work.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes. please send the new improved ADT with Kacey. They will be flying through Houston and then I'm not sure - will be getting full flight details tonight. All I know so far is that we have to be at the Calgary airport at 4:00 a.m. in the morning.
> 
> Hopefully the ADT team will get along fine with large land turtles. The travelers will be spending considerable time in Galapagos at a turtle sanctuary doing volunteer maintenance work.


That is quite the trip, Kim. Wish her well for me ........... and know that she shall be watched in a "tactful, judicious, and non-ostentatious manner", which is part of our contract. Of course, for you, there is no fee.

Doxies love all creatures "great and small" .......... and, of course, toys. :love2:


----------



## KC4

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Including today, there are only three weeks left until The Shang's 8th anniversary. For the 8th anniversary, traditional gifts are usually Bronze or Pottery, with the modern gifts being Linens or Lace. Other than pottery, I am not particularly partial to any of these. I say we skip the gala celebration this year and give a contribution to either a local food bank or the Red Cross Japan Relief Fund .......... or both. Any suggestions? 

I do think that we should have a ribbon cutting by ehMax, the Mayor of ehMacLand, when visitor #3,000,000 views The Shang thread. He promised to keep his speech to under two hours.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Neat Kim! A drum roll seconds in front of Marc's 60,000th post. :clap:


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Neat Kim! A drum roll seconds in front of Marc's 60,000th post. :clap:


Woot! Congrats Marc!


----------



## eMacMan

The Irish Brogue is lost somewhere between "NeverWas" and VeryRusty" so for St. Paddy's Day will just toss in these cartoon by Parker and Hart:

View attachment 18874

View attachment 18875


----------



## SINC

Sheesh, everybody knows where the end of the rainbow is:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "Nu är det" -5C here, Caman. Thanks for the info about your Daylight Saving Time.
> 
> Hope this finds you well and seeing the end of fasting. Remember why you are doing this act. Peace, my friend.


I will, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## friend

Congrats Marc.  :clap:
You chatterbox you.  
(nice and pleasant chatterbox mind you)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Neat Kim! A drum roll seconds in front of Marc's 60,000th post. :clap:


Thank you, Don. I don't think the drum roll was for me, however. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Woot! Congrats Marc!


Thank you, Kim. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr T said:


> It's a long way from here on the Wet Coast to there. I lived off and on as a kid some ways south of where you are, though with similar temperatures and conditions, it would seem, I guess, but I only went to Scandinavia in the summer, so I have always thought of it as an exotic warm place.


Hi Terry.

It can be very cold in the winter here, much like Canada. 
Top records are 429 mm snow and 198 mm rain in 24 hour, 38C as the highest temp. 
and - 52.6C as the lowest temp. recorded so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The Irish Brogue is lost somewhere between "NeverWas" and VeryRusty" so for St. Paddy's Day will just toss in these cartoon by Parker and Hart:
> 
> View attachment 18874
> 
> View attachment 18875





SINC said:


> Sheesh, everybody knows where the end of the rainbow is:


Good one, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Off to the laundry room.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Congrats Marc.  :clap:
> You chatterbox you.
> (nice and pleasant chatterbox mind you)


Thank you, Caman. "Chatterbox" Moi??? 

Peace my friend. May the last days of your fast go quickly.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning....er...afternoon all ... 
I have been working since early and have decided to take a short break as I have to go to town shortly, so I shall grab a bit of bread and hurry off, but not before congrats to everyone who has accomplished a goal the past few days... from fasting to Galapagos to making the high post... high five to you all!! 
I am off shortly, shall check in later... and take a peek at SAP then also... I love BC :clap:

Have a super day!! 

Hello Dr T ... I am Leslie, what are you a DR of?? and how nice to be on Saltspring Island... I had an aunt and uncle who had a summer place there...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Here's your hat ............ what's your hurry?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Don. I don't think the drum roll was for me, however. Paix, mon ami.


It most certainly was! I couldn't find a video woot salute.


friend said:


> Off to the laundry room.


Watch out for those dryers - they steal socks, of that I am certain. The toaster told me so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of hats ........... and since it is 4PM, and time for High Tea, maybe a freshly brewed pot of Sonal Special will bring out our special Sonal? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> It most certainly was! I couldn't find a video woot salute.
> 
> Watch out for those dryers - they steal socks, of that I am certain. The toaster told me so.


Oh, then thank you, Kim.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Speaking of hats ........... and since it is 4PM, and time for High Tea, maybe a freshly brewed pot of Sonal Special will bring out our special Sonal? We shall see.


Even when I am not here, I'm still here.  Tea would be lovely. 

And a special welcome to Dr T.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Even when I am not here, I'm still here.  Tea would be lovely.
> 
> And a special welcome to Dr T.


+1 to all
(except, for me, sometimes when I am here, I'm not really here)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Don. I don't think the drum roll was for me, however. Paix, mon ami.


Rest assured Marc, that it was a scheme enacted just for you. I was watching carefully for days now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Even when I am not here, I'm still here.  Tea would be lovely.
> 
> And a special welcome to Dr T.


"Seek, and ye shall find" ............... make a special tea, and a special person shall arrive.

Afternoon, Sonal. Hopefully, you are not to stressed to share a moment's respite with some herbal tea.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Rest assured Marc, that it was a scheme enacted just for you. I was watching carefully for days now.


Don, I have been watching The Shang's views moreso than my own. Closing in on 3 million views. I find that amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> +1 to all
> (except, for me, sometimes when I am here, I'm not really here)


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Has anyone noticed that their postings are recorded with times that are an hour short of the actual time of posting?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> "Seek, and ye shall find" ............... make a special tea, and a special person shall arrive.
> 
> Afternoon, Sonal. Hopefully, you are not to stressed to share a moment's respite with some herbal tea.
> 
> How are you today?


Having a terrific day, actually. A few things were unexpectedly cancelled, so I'm left with virtually nothing to do... well, nothing unless I choose to do something, and I don't choose that.

So I got to have a nice walk in this gorgeous spring weather to meet a few friends for lunch, and then I bought a coat (my favourite leather jacket is now irreparably torn) and walked home. 

Clearly, the Universe wanted me to chill out a little bit. 

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Having a terrific day, actually. A few things were unexpectedly cancelled, so I'm left with virtually nothing to do... well, nothing unless I choose to do something, and I don't choose that.
> 
> So I got to have a nice walk in this gorgeous spring weather to meet a few friends for lunch, and then I bought a coat (my favourite leather jacket is now irreparably torn) and walked home.
> 
> Clearly, the Universe wanted me to chill out a little bit.
> 
> How are you today?


Sounds like a grand day, Sonal. Kudos to you. 

I am stiff from yesterday's shoveling. Still, I keep telling myself it is good exercise.

Yes, the Universe sometimes helps us to achieve a sense of balance and Chi. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

One of my former students, who actually took a course from me online from Tokyo, was just interviewed on our local CBC radio station. She is six months pregnant but wanted to help out some way in the crisis in Japan, so she is helping care for abandoned/orphaned small dogs who were rescued in the danger zone. Good for her.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> It most certainly was! I couldn't find a video woot salute.
> 
> Watch out for those dryers - they steal socks, of that I am certain. The toaster told me so.



Yes they do, rascals.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
Just read back a few pages and glad to see most people I recognise.Glad you are doing well. I got a note from Don asking after me. I hope this finds you well.

Bob


----------



## SINC

Guys, I need some help here. Is it OK for me to use my AM radio in the afternoons?


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> Guys, I need some help here. Is it OK for me to use my AM radio in the afternoons?


I don't see why not. If there any stations broadcasting. I listen a lot


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> One of my former students, who actually took a course from me online from Tokyo, was just interviewed on our local CBC radio station. She is six months pregnant but wanted to help out some way in the crisis in Japan, so she is helping care for abandoned/orphaned small dogs who were rescued in the danger zone. Good for her.


Indeed! Every little bit helps. 


friend said:


> Yes they do, rascals.


Yup, a bunch of lint-sharks they are! 


Bolor said:


> Hi all
> Just read back a few pages and glad to see most people I recognise.Glad you are doing well. I got a note from Don asking after me. I hope this finds you well.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob! Nice to see you back in the Shang! How have you been?


SINC said:


> Guys, I need some help here. Is it OK for me to use my AM radio in the afternoons?


Hee hee. I think you're too tall to use a short wave radio as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Hi all
> Just read back a few pages and glad to see most people I recognise.Glad you are doing well. I got a note from Don asking after me. I hope this finds you well.
> 
> Bob


Welcome back, Bob. Let's crack out the Bolor Special to celebrate your return.

I hope that Life has been treating you well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Bolor said:


> Hi all
> Just read back a few pages and glad to see most people I recognise.Glad you are doing well. I got a note from Don asking after me. I hope this finds you well.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob. Nice to see you. 
All well I hope. 
Any signs of spring in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Guys, I need some help here. Is it OK for me to use my AM radio in the afternoons?


:lmao: Yes, I always felt that it was OK to listen to the AM radio in the PM, especially if there was an announcement that I had to hear ASAP re a VIP who was coming to St.John's on the QT.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Hi all
> Just read back a few pages and glad to see most people I recognise.Glad you are doing well. I got a note from Don asking after me. I hope this finds you well.
> 
> Bob


Hey Bob! It is GREAT to see you visit us again. Please feel free to do so regularly. :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Hello Bob,
I am not certain if we have met before, I think so and yet I think not, but there are so many things I am unsure of these days... 

I am Leslie and I shall join you all in a cuppa... well for one actually, we can'tall fit in a cup! :lmao:

It is 12C right now but the Chinook is still giving out with gusts, the snow is almost gone except for the north side patches... pretty nice all in all...


----------



## friend

Sugar. 
It went down to -6C. 
Don't kill the spring now.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Sugar.
> It went down to -6C.
> Don't kill the spring now.


Caman, do you have spring earlier than we do? our spring is 'official' on March 20 or 21st depending on the year... 

So it is still winter, that leaves room for hope

Hope youe fast is almost over, you shall feel better for it even if you are not sure right now, what kind is it? I usually try and do a juice fast, using fruit and veggies and a very good juicer... but only every other day for a month, the solids are mainly vegetables and rice, NO meat or poultry at all ... I seldom eat meat anyhow, sometimes buffalo, as it has no preservatives and no steroids, it does not bother me the way beef does unless I can get some for a rancher, it has no 'stuff' in it either... but mostly I will eat turkey, naturally raised if I can... and only a couple of times a month...


----------



## eMacMan

friend said:


> Sugar.
> It went down to -6C.
> Don't kill the spring now.


Lucky you. Our part of the world is looking forward to the official arrival of "Still Winter" in four or five days.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Lucky you. Our part of the world is looking forward to the official arrival of "Still Winter" in four or five days.


Winter ends here on May 24th. That is the day when we are likely not to see any more snow. We can usually start to garden in June, but for the last two Junes we have had record cold months with temps sometimes not getting into double digits for weeks on end. Strangely, after two years of record cold months of June, we were followed by two years of record hot months of July.

So far this winter, we have had just over 10 feet of snow, which is still three feet below our normal amount of snowfall, with more rain and more cold days. Going all the way down to -8C tonight which is very cold for us in March.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sugar.
> It went down to -6C.
> Don't kill the spring now.


I feel your pain, Caman. -6C here as well, but with clear skies and a beautiful three-quarters moon overhead. Too cold to bring out my telescope, so I shall just watch it naturally.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Winter ends here on May 24th. ...


Sounds similar. We can usually expect at least one day of snow on the Victoria Day weekend usually Monday.

If we get any after that it means that we have dropped into the rare but dreaded season: "Willit Never End?????"


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Sounds similar. We can usually expect at least one day of snow on the Victoria Day weekend usually Monday.
> 
> If we get any after that it means that we have dropped into the rare but dreaded season: "Willit Never End?????"


My wife said that when she lived in Calgary, she can recall snow in every month of the year. It might not have been the same year, but she recalls snow in June/July/August/Sept/Oct. when even we don't get snow here in St. John's. Of course, her first winter here we got an above average 18 feet of snow and she could not believe this sort of snow and the fact that it was still on the ground by early June.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Caman, do you have spring earlier than we do? our spring is 'official' on March 20 or 21st depending on the year...
> 
> So it is still winter, that leaves room for hope
> 
> Hope youe fast is almost over, you shall feel better for it even if you are not sure right now, what kind is it? I usually try and do a juice fast, using fruit and veggies and a very good juicer... but only every other day for a month, the solids are mainly vegetables and rice, NO meat or poultry at all ... I seldom eat meat anyhow, sometimes buffalo, as it has no preservatives and no steroids, it does not bother me the way beef does unless I can get some for a rancher, it has no 'stuff' in it either... but mostly I will eat turkey, naturally raised if I can... and only a couple of times a month...





eMacMan said:


> Lucky you. Our part of the world is looking forward to the official arrival of "Still Winter" in four or five days.


Here spring is when the average temp. is above 0C for 7 days in a row.
That happen yesterday, so spring came and quickly turn into ice cold weather.
It's 1:20am and it's -7C. 

Leslie: I'm doing annual Bahái fast, similar to Ramadan, so it's no food or drink
from dusk to dawn for 19 days. Being a vegetarian I don't, of cause, eat any animal
products either then honey, eggs and milk products. I wish I was better at having
reduced fat and salt and a more healthy, nutritious diet. I hope to change that soon
to the better, but so much tasty, sweet stuff has gotten in the way lately.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite me friends.


Good night, my friend. Thanks for explaining the fast you are currently undertaking. Good luck, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

This was just sent to me by a student of mine who is teaching in New Brunswick. Enjoy.

Children Are Quick
____________________________________

1. TEACHER: Maria, go to the map and find North America .
MARIA: Here it is.
TEACHER: Correct. Now class, who discovered America ?
CLASS: Maria.
____________________________________ 

2.TEACHER: John, why are you doing your math multiplication on the floor?
JOHN: You told me to do it without using tables.
__________________________________________

3. TEACHER: Glenn, how do you spell 'crocodile?'
GLENN: K-R-O-K-O-D-I-A-L'
TEACHER: No, that's wrong
GLENN: Maybe it is wrong, but you asked me how I spell it. 

(I Love this child)
____________________________________________

4. TEACHER: Donald, what is the chemical formula for water?
DONALD: H I J K L M N O.
TEACHER: What are you talking about?
DONALD: Yesterday you said it's H to O. 
__________________________________

5. TEACHER: Winnie, name one important thing we have today that we didn't
have ten years ago.
WINNIE: Me!
__________________________________________ 

6. TEACHER: Glen, why do you always get so dirty?
GLEN: Well, I'm a lot closer to the ground than you are. 
_______________________________________

7. TEACHER: Millie, give me a sentence starting with ' I. '
MILLIE: I is..
TEACHER: No, Millie..... Always say, 'I am.'
MILLIE: All right... 'I am the ninth letter of the alphabet.' 
________________________________

8. TEACHER: George Washington not only chopped down his father's cherry
tree, but also admitted it. 
Now, Louie, do you know why his father didn't punish him?

LOUIS: Because George still had the axe in his hand.... 
______________________________________ 

9. TEACHER: Now, Simon , tell me frankly, do you say prayers before
eating?
SIMON: No sir, I don't have to, my Mom is a good cook. 
______________________________

9. TEACHER: Clyde , your composition on 'My Dog' is exactly the same
as your brother's.. Did you copy his?
CLYDE : No, sir. It's the same dog. 

(I want to adopt this kid!!!)

___________________________________

10.TEACHER: Harold, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when
people are no longer interested?
HAROLD: A teacher
__________________________________ 

PASS IT AROUND AND MAKE SOMEONE LAUGH!
LAUGHTER IS THE SOUL'S MEDICINE!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here. See you all at the post-Ides of March OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Like Little Sheba, "come back soon". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Might we all understand the simplicity and gentleness of the orangatan. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> Leslie: I'm doing annual Bahái fast, similar to Ramadan, so it's no food or drink
> from dusk to dawn for 19 days. Being a vegetarian I don't, of cause, eat any animal
> products either then honey, eggs and milk products. I wish I was better at having
> reduced fat and salt and a more healthy, nutritious diet. I hope to change that soon
> to the better, but so much tasty, sweet stuff has gotten in the way lately.


Well i can tell you I can eat very well in the dark!! sweets or not! :lmao:



Dr.G. said:


> This was just sent to me by a student of mine who is teaching in New Brunswick. Enjoy.
> 
> Children Are Quick
> ____________________________________
> 
> 1. TEACHER: Maria, go to the map and find North America .
> MARIA: Here it is.
> TEACHER: Correct. Now class, who discovered America ?
> CLASS: Maria.
> ____________________________________
> 
> 2.TEACHER: John, why are you doing your math multiplication on the floor?
> JOHN: You told me to do it without using tables.
> __________________________________________
> 
> 3. TEACHER: Glenn, how do you spell 'crocodile?'
> GLENN: K-R-O-K-O-D-I-A-L'
> TEACHER: No, that's wrong
> GLENN: Maybe it is wrong, but you asked me how I spell it.
> 
> (I Love this child)
> ____________________________________________
> 
> 4. TEACHER: Donald, what is the chemical formula for water?
> DONALD: H I J K L M N O.
> TEACHER: What are you talking about?
> DONALD: Yesterday you said it's H to O.
> __________________________________
> 
> 5. TEACHER: Winnie, name one important thing we have today that we didn't
> have ten years ago.
> WINNIE: Me!
> __________________________________________
> 
> 6. TEACHER: Glen, why do you always get so dirty?
> GLEN: Well, I'm a lot closer to the ground than you are.
> _______________________________________
> 
> 7. TEACHER: Millie, give me a sentence starting with ' I. '
> MILLIE: I is..
> TEACHER: No, Millie..... Always say, 'I am.'
> MILLIE: All right... 'I am the ninth letter of the alphabet.'
> ________________________________
> 
> 8. TEACHER: George Washington not only chopped down his father's cherry
> tree, but also admitted it.
> Now, Louie, do you know why his father didn't punish him?
> 
> LOUIS: Because George still had the axe in his hand....
> ______________________________________
> 
> 9. TEACHER: Now, Simon , tell me frankly, do you say prayers before
> eating?
> SIMON: No sir, I don't have to, my Mom is a good cook.
> ______________________________
> 
> 9. TEACHER: Clyde , your composition on 'My Dog' is exactly the same
> as your brother's.. Did you copy his?
> CLYDE : No, sir. It's the same dog.
> 
> (I want to adopt this kid!!!)
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> 10.TEACHER: Harold, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when
> people are no longer interested?
> HAROLD: A teacher
> __________________________________
> 
> PASS IT AROUND AND MAKE SOMEONE LAUGH!
> LAUGHTER IS THE SOUL'S MEDICINE!!


:clap::clap::lmao::lmao:
Love these!! 

nite all, off for a wee kip...


----------



## friend

God morning all. 

Lord almighty, it's going the wrong way. 
Now it's -9C. XX)
Back to bed for a few minutes then, before the kids have to get up.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> God morning all.
> 
> Lord almighty, it's going the wrong way.
> Now it's -9C. XX)
> Back to bed for a few minutes then, before the kids have to get up.


Morning, Caman. -4C with a beautiful sunrise right now. Hope things warm up for you, along with well-behaved children.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this mid-week day, along with some freshly baked treats.


----------



## SINC

It's back to bed for you, eh Camán? I wish. Marc, brekkie sounds good this morning. A big dose of Maxine on St. Paddy's day this morning on SAP along with a video from the BBC that gave me goosebumps. Imagine walking under sea ice when the tide is out. Watch "Race Against The Tide, Risking Death".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Tomorrow's breakfast will be a traditional Irish breakfast, with a special Irish lunch and dinner as well.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang,

I hope all are well. I am still glued to the news feeds on Japan. It is sickeningly desperate and frightening, because it's not some disaster movie, it's real. 

Thanks for the OTHD breakfast Marc. Kacey flies from Houston straight to Quito. Then she will be using local carriers to fly to islands in the Galapagos. I also stand (sit?) corrected. They are not land turtles, they are tortoises! 
Kacey has been saving for a new camera especially for this trip. She has achieved critical mass, fund-wise and we will be going camera shopping today. I'm sure she'll be happy to share photos upon her return. 


Don - Off to check out SAP soon! 

Caman - Only 3 more days of fasting, right? Hang in there!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Wish Kacey bon voyage for me. Good luck with her camera purchase, especially in light of this once-in-a-lifetime trip. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the welcome back sentiments. Did you get your radio to work Don? it's good to be back. Good morning all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Bob. Yep the radio works just fine. Nice to see you here again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> Thanks for the welcome back sentiments. Did you get your radio to work Don? it's good to be back. Good morning all.


Afternoon, Bob. How are you making out these days? Is is cold enough for a cup of Bolor Special, or are you folks in Timmins enjoying the GTA's Spring-like temps? Paix, mon ami. 

Great to see you back with your extended Shang family. You were, and still are, an important member of our clan.


----------



## macdoodle

Good Morning all...
I shall gladly have some brekkie this morning Marc, and a cuppa if you please... 

The sun is shining brightly in the sky and the snow is melting gently into the ground! What could be more perfect? well a nice +5 to start... hope it gets a bit warmer... but it is + temps for the rest of the week and international curling on the weekend 
Who could ask for anything more... 

(Well we can ask, but I will be grateful with what I have... )


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone, and welcome back, Bob.

Our sunshine is gone and has been replaced by rain, but at least it's not cold!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie and Sonal. +3C temps here this afternoon, with lots of sunshine. However, forecasts have us getting snow/rain/sleet for the next few days starting tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Food for thought at tax time:


Suppose that every day, ten men go out for beer and the bill for all ten comes to $100. If they paid their bill the way we pay our taxes, it would go something like this:

The first four men (the poorest) would pay nothing.
The fifth would pay $1.
The sixth would pay $3.
The seventh would pay $7.
The eighth would pay $12.
The ninth would pay $18.
The tenth man (the richest) would pay $59.

So, that's what they decided to do. The ten men drank in the bar every day and seemed quite happy with the arrangement, until one day, the owner threw them a curve ball. "Since you are all such good customers," he said, "I'm going to reduce the cost of your daily beer by $20." Drinks for the ten men would now cost just $80.

The group still wanted to pay their bill the way we pay our taxes. So the first four men were unaffected. They would still drink for free. But what about the other six men? How could they divide the $20 windfall so that everyone would get his fair share? They realized that $20 divided by six is $3.33. But if they subtracted that from everybody's share, then the fifth man and the sixth man would each end up being paid to drink his beer.

So, the bar owner suggested that it would be fair to reduce each man's bill by a higher percentage the poorer he was, to follow the principle of the tax system they had been using, and he proceeded to work out the amounts he suggested that each should now pay.

And so the fifth man, like the first four, now paid nothing (100% saving).
The sixth now paid $2 instead of $3 (33% saving).
The seventh now paid $5 instead of $7 (28% saving).
The eighth now paid $9 instead of $12 (25% saving).
The ninth now paid $14 instead of $18 (22% saving).
The tenth now paid $49 instead of $59 (16% saving).

Each of the six was better off than before. And the first four continued to drink for free. But, once outside the bar, the men began to compare their savings.

"I only got a dollar out of the $20 saving," declared the sixth man. He pointed to the tenth man, "but he got $10!"

"Yeah, that's right," exclaimed the fifth man. "I only saved a dollar, too. It's unfair that he got ten times more benefit than me!"

"That's true!" shouted the seventh man. "Why should he get $10 back, when I got only $2? The wealthy get all the breaks!"

"Wait a minute," yelled the first four men in unison, "we didn't get anything at all. This new tax system exploits the poor!"

The nine men surrounded the tenth and beat him up.

The next night the tenth man didn't show up for drinks, so the nine sat down and had their beers without him. But when it came time to pay the bill, they discovered something important – they didn't have enough money between all of them for even half of the bill!

And that, boys and girls, journalists and government ministers, is how our tax system works. The people who already pay the highest taxes will naturally get the most benefit from a tax reduction. Tax them too much, attack them for being wealthy, and they just may not show up anymore. In fact, they might start drinking overseas, where the atmosphere is somewhat friendlier.

David R. Kamerschen, Ph.D.
Professor of Economics

For those who understand, no explanation is needed. For those who do not understand, no explanation is possible.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Food for thought at tax time:
> 
> For those who understand, no explanation is needed. For those who do not understand, no explanation is possible.


OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM here .......... so High Tea is now being served, and shall be served when it is 4PM where you are right now. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Latest Environment Canada forecast is for 25cm of snow and sleet on Friday night and into all of Saturday. Here we go again.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Food for thought at tax time:
> 
> 
> Suppose that every day, ten men go out for beer and the bill for all ten comes to $100. If they paid their bill the way we pay our taxes, it would go something like this:
> 
> The first four men (the poorest) would pay nothing.
> The fifth would pay $1.
> The sixth would pay $3.
> The seventh would pay $7.
> The eighth would pay $12.
> The ninth would pay $18.
> The tenth man (the richest) would pay $59.
> 
> So, that's what they decided to do. The ten men drank in the bar every day and seemed quite happy with the arrangement, until one day, the owner threw them a curve ball. "Since you are all such good customers," he said, "I'm going to reduce the cost of your daily beer by $20." Drinks for the ten men would now cost just $80.
> 
> The group still wanted to pay their bill the way we pay our taxes. So the first four men were unaffected. They would still drink for free. But what about the other six men? How could they divide the $20 windfall so that everyone would get his fair share? They realized that $20 divided by six is $3.33. But if they subtracted that from everybody's share, then the fifth man and the sixth man would each end up being paid to drink his beer.
> 
> So, the bar owner suggested that it would be fair to reduce each man's bill by a higher percentage the poorer he was, to follow the principle of the tax system they had been using, and he proceeded to work out the amounts he suggested that each should now pay.
> 
> And so the fifth man, like the first four, now paid nothing (100% saving).
> The sixth now paid $2 instead of $3 (33% saving).
> The seventh now paid $5 instead of $7 (28% saving).
> The eighth now paid $9 instead of $12 (25% saving).
> The ninth now paid $14 instead of $18 (22% saving).
> The tenth now paid $49 instead of $59 (16% saving).
> 
> Each of the six was better off than before. And the first four continued to drink for free. But, once outside the bar, the men began to compare their savings.
> 
> "I only got a dollar out of the $20 saving," declared the sixth man. He pointed to the tenth man, "but he got $10!"
> 
> "Yeah, that's right," exclaimed the fifth man. "I only saved a dollar, too. It's unfair that he got ten times more benefit than me!"
> 
> "That's true!" shouted the seventh man. "Why should he get $10 back, when I got only $2? The wealthy get all the breaks!"
> 
> "Wait a minute," yelled the first four men in unison, "we didn't get anything at all. This new tax system exploits the poor!"
> 
> The nine men surrounded the tenth and beat him up.
> 
> The next night the tenth man didn't show up for drinks, so the nine sat down and had their beers without him. But when it came time to pay the bill, they discovered something important – they didn't have enough money between all of them for even half of the bill!
> 
> And that, boys and girls, journalists and government ministers, is how our tax system works. The people who already pay the highest taxes will naturally get the most benefit from a tax reduction. Tax them too much, attack them for being wealthy, and they just may not show up anymore. In fact, they might start drinking overseas, where the atmosphere is somewhat friendlier.
> 
> David R. Kamerschen, Ph.D.
> Professor of Economics
> 
> For those who understand, no explanation is needed. For those who do not understand, no explanation is possible.


:clap: good one, just common logic is it not? 




Dr.G. said:


> Latest Environment Canada forecast is for 25cm of snow and sleet on Friday night and into all of Saturday. Here we go again.


pfft , stamp foot, grrr ... XX) awful! XX)

XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap: good one, just common logic is it not?
> 
> 
> 
> pfft , stamp foot, grrr ... XX) awful! XX)
> 
> XX)XX)



As for the weather, my sentiments exactly. Still, we get the rare sunny warm day, like today, which is very atypical. Such is Life.

And how is Life treating you today, mon amie?


----------



## KC4

Marc, Perhaps you would like to consider adding Red Tibetan Mastiffs to Deep Harbour's canine offerings? 

Red Tibetan Mastiff become world's most expensive dog | Mail Online


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Latest Environment Canada forecast is for 25cm of snow and sleet on Friday night and into all of Saturday. Here we go again.


I see you are entering the season of Still Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I see you are entering the season of Still Winter.


Sadly, yes, Sonal. This season lasts until May 24th, when the last snows usually fall and some serious melting begins.

Care for some Sonal Special? I have made a fresh pot.

How is your hectic life today? Any less hectic?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc, Perhaps you would like to consider adding Red Tibetan Mastiffs to Deep Harbour's canine offerings?
> 
> Red Tibetan Mastiff become world's most expensive dog | Mail Online


Sorry, Kim, but the Harbour Deep Kennel deals only in Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds. Of course, when this RTM becomes fully grown, he shall weigh more than all 7 of my doxies. A unique looking dog.


----------



## friend

Not chatty today, Sorry.
Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Not chatty today, Sorry.
> Nite all.


No problem, Caman. Have a good rest. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend ........... and a happy St. Patrick's Day to you today or tomorrow here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to be up early for St.Patrick's Day events here in St.John's. Join us at the Cafe Chez Marc throughout the day of Irish treats. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope to see/hear from you tomorrow. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. May we all find peace and comfort in our children, as they did from us. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

God morning me friends. 

Happy St. Patricks to ye all. :clap::love2:

Go raibh tú daibhir i mí-áidh
Agus saibhir i mbeannachtaí
Go mall ag déanamh namhaid, go luath a déanamh carad,
Ach saibhir nó daibhir, go mall nó go luath,
Nach raibh ach áthas agat
Ón lá seo amach.

May you be poor in misfortune,
Rich in blessings,
Slow to make enemies,
quick to make friends,
But rich or poor, quick or slow,
May you know nothing but happiness
From this day forward.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> God morning me friends.
> 
> Happy St. Patricks to ye all. :clap::love2:
> 
> Go raibh tú daibhir i mí-áidh
> Agus saibhir i mbeannachtaí
> Go mall ag déanamh namhaid, go luath a déanamh carad,
> Ach saibhir nó daibhir, go mall nó go luath,
> Nach raibh ach áthas agat
> Ón lá seo amach.
> 
> May you be poor in misfortune,
> Rich in blessings,
> Slow to make enemies,
> quick to make friends,
> But rich or poor, quick or slow,
> May you know nothing but happiness
> From this day forward.


Happy St.Patrick's Day to you as well, Caman. May you, as well, be "rich in blessings".

Breakfast this morning shall be coming from the ancient Irish castle, Rock of Cashel. This castle is also known as "Carraig Phádraig", Cashel of the Kings and St. Patrick's Rock. Cashel is reputed to be the site of the conversion of the King of Munster by St. Patrick in the 5th century. And we all know that St.Patrick banashed snakes from the beautiful Isle of Ireland, and was the first person to bring dachshunds to this beautiful land.

So, everything at The Cafe Chez Marc today shall be served in the true Irish tradition of friendship. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great weather in Ireland today ............ far better than in St.John's. 

Explore by Map - Weather


----------



## SINC

Morning all and Happy St. Paddy's Day to all. We're celebrating on SAP today as well with Maxine leading the way and a touching video rendition of Danny Boy by none other than The Muppets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy St. Patrick's Day to you as well, Don.


----------



## KC4

Happy St. Patrick's Day Shang! 

The breakfast from the Rock of Cashel is most appropriate Marc thanks. I'll have some Irish oatmeal please and thank ye. (Hold the green food coloring) 

Caman - I hope you will consider granting any and all of the Shang Gang that wish to be, honorary Irish today. Count me in! 

An old Irish recipe for longevity:
Leave the table hungry.
Leave the bed sleepy.
Leave the table thirsty.

Always remember to forget
The things that made you sad.
But never forget to remember
The things that made you glad.

Always remember to forget
The friends that proved untrue.
But never forget to remember
Those that have stuck by you.

Always remember to forget
The troubles that passed away.
But never forget to remember
The blessings that come each day.

If you're enough lucky to be Irish...
You?re lucky enough!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Irish oatmeal it shall be for you this fine morning. What might you want for lunch?


----------



## KC4

How about a nice boxty for lunch?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Happy St.Patrick's Day to you as well, Caman. May you, as well, be "rich in blessings".
> 
> Breakfast this morning shall be coming from the ancient Irish castle, Rock of Cashel. This castle is also known as "Carraig Phádraig", Cashel of the Kings and St. Patrick's Rock. Cashel is reputed to be the site of the conversion of the King of Munster by St. Patrick in the 5th century. And we all know that St.Patrick banashed snakes from the beautiful Isle of Ireland, and was the first person to bring dachshunds to this beautiful land.
> 
> So, everything at The Cafe Chez Marc today shall be served in the true Irish tradition of friendship. Enjoy.


Thanks Marc. Nice breakfast place. 
Let me know if it comes up for sale.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day Shang!
> 
> The breakfast from the Rock of Cashel is most appropriate Marc thanks. I'll have some Irish oatmeal please and thank ye. (Hold the green food coloring)
> 
> Caman - I hope you will consider granting any and all of the Shang Gang that wish to be, honorary Irish today. Count me in!


Sure thing. 
Honour citizens for the whole day and you can lead our Shang parade. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> How about a nice boxty for lunch?
> View attachment 18906


Morning, Caman. I like my traditional Irish pancakes almost as much as Hanukkah latkes. One of my best friends, whose grandparents came from County Mayo, called them "poor house bread". Call them what you want, but I loved them expecially with the veggies you have on that plate.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc. Nice breakfast place.
> Let me know if it comes up for sale.


Don't think that this castle would ever be sold, but it has come under the protection of Euro ADT (Attach Dachshund Territory), a subsidiary of Doxie Security Inc. So, we get free access any time of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sure thing.
> Honour citizens for the whole day and you can lead our Shang parade. :clap:


As the one truly Irish person here in The Shang, you should lead our parade.

Trivia question which I throw out each year -- New York City has the largest St.Patrick's Day parade in the US. What city has the second largest parade on this day? I did not believe it until I saw it with my own eyes, and felt is came very close to the one in NYC in terms of size and spirit.


----------



## SINC

Might that be the one in Savannah, GA., Marc? Seems to me you were once in the south and would know this thing.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. I like my traditional Irish pancakes almost as much as Hanukkah latkes. One of my best friends, whose grandparents came from County Mayo, called them "poor house bread". Call them what you want, but I loved them expecially with the veggies you have on that plate.


Sounds lovely. I'll have two please, at 5:54pm when the fast is over for today. 



Dr.G. said:


> Don't think that this castle would ever be sold, but it has come under the protection of Euro ADT (Attach Dachshund Territory), a subsidiary of Doxie Security Inc. So, we get free access any time of the year.


Great. I'll book it in for this years holiday. 



Dr.G. said:


> As the one truly Irish person here in The Shang, you should lead our parade.


I humbly accept the honour. Can I bring a friend? He' got the costume.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Might that be the one in Savannah, GA., Marc? Seems to me you were once in the south and would know this thing.


Right you are, Don. Give that man a green beer. I taught in Waycross, GA, and got my doctorate at the University of Georgia in Athens, GA. I dated a young lady from Savannah, and she brought me to see the parade ....... and her folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sounds lovely. I'll have two please, at 5:54pm when the fast is over for today.
> 
> 
> Great. I'll book it in for this years holiday.
> 
> I humbly accept the honour. Can I bring a friend?


Caman, once your fast is over, eat as much as you want. Yes, you may bring whomever you want to lead the parade ............. even SJ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got my federal income tax refund back from CRA. I am amazed each year that it comes less than a week after I file it with Turbo Tax. Of course, with no fancy deductions, it is basically the same form each year, just with slightly different numbers, so there is no real need for a fuss ........... or an audit.

My wife, son and myself, were each going to donate 10% of our refund checks to the Can. Red Cross for Japan relief, which would come to about $200 in total. Since my check was only for $419, and I have already donated $50, I might as well just donate my entire refund check to the Can. Red Cross. I was going pay down some of my line of credit with this refund, but seeing the scenes each day from Japan, I feel that they certainly need it more than I need to pay down some debt.

I saw a clip on The National last night of an abandoned dog who was found in the tsunami rubble ........ standing over another injured dog. He would not leave the side of this injured dog. That is loyalty. As well, the workers who refuse to leave the nuclear plant and put their own lives in great danger, to me that is the ultimate in bravery.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> My wife, son and myself, were each going to donate 10% of our refund checks to the Can. Red Cross for Japan relief, which would come to about $200 in total. Since my check was only for $419, and I have already donated $50, I might as well just donate my entire refund check to the Can. Red Cross.
> I saw a clip on The National last night of an abandoned dog who was found in the tsunami rubble ........ standing over another injured dog. He would not leave the side of this injured dog. That is loyalty. As well, the workers who refuse to leave the nuclear plant and put their own lives in great danger, to me that is the ultimate in bravery.
> Paix, mes amis.


Well done me friend. Very decent of youse. :clap:
Yes, they are as brave as they come. :love2::clap:


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## friend

US president Barack Obama today said he planned to visit Ireland in May after holding discussions with the Taoiseach on how Ireland will recover from its economic difficulties.
Speaking after meeting Enda Kenny, Mr Obama said the United States would help Ireland in its economic recovery.
“There is just an incredible bond between our two countries,” the president said from the Oval Office. “And that’s one that we want to reaffirm here today.”
 :clap:


----------



## friend

Morning/afternoon Sonal.
Happy Paddies day.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, Caman.

Níl aon tinteán mar do thinteán féin.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Afternoon, Caman.
> 
> Níl aon tinteán mar do thinteán féin.


True my friend, so true. :love2:
Is é sin fíor.


----------



## friend

Dinner devoured. 
Ye can watch the St. Patrick day Parade in Dublin here.
We are watching it ourself now.

RTÉ Player: Catch up with your favourite TV programmes online


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Well done me friend. Very decent of youse. :clap:
> Yes, they are as brave as they come. :love2::clap:


Yes, Caman, any person who would put him or herself in harms way to save countless lives should this reactor melt down, is demonstrating the ultimate in bravery and sacrifice. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Just in time for some fine Irish Green Tea. Interested?

Life any less hectic for you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Just in time for some fine Irish Green Tea. Interested?
> 
> Life any less hectic for you today?


Well I thought so, but I was wrong. Oh well. 

Tea would be lovely. I was slaughtered in Scrabble last night, and so now I'm only up 5 games.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well I thought so, but I was wrong. Oh well.
> 
> Tea would be lovely. I was slaughtered in Scrabble last night, and so now I'm only up 5 games.


Freshly brewed Irish Tea coming right up, Sonal.

We must teach you The Way of the Doxie. It is a form of relaxation therapy, transcendental meditation, Tai Chi and yoga. You may do this alone, day or night, or with others. It is a journey that shall help you find inner peace and relaxation from the stresses and tensions of everyday life. Interested?


----------



## SINC

One thing I've learned at my age is that one can live without sex, but not without glasses.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One thing I've learned at my age is that one can live without sex, but not without glasses.


:lmao::lmao:

All too true, Don ............ very, very true.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> 
> All too true, Don ............ very, very true.


I know, dammit, I know!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I know, dammit, I know!


 Still it is still enjoyable to do one without having to wear the other.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> One thing I've learned at my age is that one can live without sex, but not without glasses.


Of cause. How would we be able to find anyone to have sex with,
without glasses? I could be chatting up a cheat on a clothesline or
even a small bush moving it the wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Of cause. How would we be able to find anyone to have sex with,
> without glasses? I could be chatting up a cheat on a clothesline or
> even a small bush moving it the wind.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## friend

Nite me friends. 
I hope ye had a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite me friends.
> I hope ye had a good day.


Good night, Caman. Hope you had a good St.Patrick's Day as well. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to pull the pin as well. See y'all at tomorrow's TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Let us all know how things are with you these days. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Our thoughts and prayers are with you each day. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all and welcome Friday. 

I hope UN's resolution will open for proper and swift actions that
will stop that lunatic Khaddafi's crimes towards the people of Libya.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Caman!

Me too! I really hope the no-fly zone implementation is not too late. 

Is this the last day of fasting for you?


----------



## friend

Good morning Kim.

How are you today or isn't it today there yet.
You are up early/late. 

The fast finishes on Sunday, so two more days.
I've done the whole fat so far. I was going to skip one day, since
I had stomach pain, but I ended up skipping breakfast 3 days instead. 
The only thing that is a wee bit "sad" is that St. Patricks Day comes during 
the fast, so I can't go for a lunch out. Still, I save some money on that.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, glad to hear you are nearing the end of your fast.

Kim - foodscapes alert on SAP this morning. And also, "cooking with children's pee". 

Also, a "tit for tat" moment with Jamie Lee Curtis in the video of the day where she turns the tables on John Lovitz at an awards show is a real sNORter!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all and welcome Friday.
> 
> I hope UN's resolution will open for proper and swift actions that
> will stop that lunatic Khaddafi's crimes towards the people of Libya.


Morning, Caman. I feel the exact same way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine TGIF Breakfast for one and all when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I'm pretty good today although I have been up since 2:00 a.m. working on SAP. I was beat last night after a long day of training sessions for my Mac users group. I went to bed at 9:00 and awoke at 2:00 unable to get back to sleep, so thought I may as well be productive. A nap will be in order later in the day.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I'm pretty good today although I have been up since 2:00 a.m. working on SAP. I was beat last night after a long day of training sessions for my Mac users group. I went to bed at 9:00 and awoke at 2:00 unable to get back to sleep, so thought I may as well be productive. A nap will be in order later in the day.


9:00 
I hardly ever go to sleep before 12, usually it's more like 1:00-1:30.
I do try to get a nap during the day, but sometimes it futile.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I'm pretty good today although I have been up since 2:00 a.m. working on SAP. I was beat last night after a long day of training sessions for my Mac users group. I went to bed at 9:00 and awoke at 2:00 unable to get back to sleep, so thought I may as well be productive. A nap will be in order later in the day.





friend said:


> 9:00
> I hardly ever go to sleep before 12, usually it's more like 1:00-1:30.
> I do try to get a nap during the day, but sometimes it futile.


Naps are great. Sometimes, after I feed the doxies lunch and take them all outside to play in the snow, I get into bed with about five of them ........... sort of like a furry hot water bottle. I nap for about 45 minutes and then I am ready to go back to grading.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

I hope all are doing well. 

Much to do on the agenda for me today. No napping for me. Can I get a few extra hours put on the day today? I'll give them back tomorrow.

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc. 

Off to check SAP in a second Don...

I hope there's an all-day feast planned on Sunday Caman!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Sounds like you could use some herbal tea and a nap. I might take one for you. Merci, mon ami, for the suggestion.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. (I just squeaked in before noon.)

It's Gordan's 40th birthday today, so hopefully tomorrow I will have an update for the 'gifts for photographers' thread to say how he liked his presents.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Good luck with Gordon's gift. He should like, and appreciate your thoughfulness. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Top of the morning after All!! 
I am sorry I missed all of you yesterday, so my St Paddys day greetings are very late! The Telephone man was here yesterday to put in eh digital phone from Shaw, by bundling all my 'stuff' into one box, I managed to save over $40.00 a month and got more HD and reg channels to boot... some I will never watch except occasionally, but the one I do watch is in that 'package' you know how it goes... however they are available just in case... 

Being in such an old home there were some complications... like a brick wall behind the gyp rock where the telephone box was located.... I guess they added on to the house after the original phone was installed... stuff like that! in a few places... :lmao: 
...so the poor man had to go out to the alley... good thing the sun was shining and it was pretty warm... 

I am serving Japanese Green Tea today, late, but there you have it... :lmao:

so here is my St Patricks wish for all of you... 

May the wind be at your back,
May the road rise up to meet you, 
And may God always hold you in the palm of His hand...


----------



## macdoodle

Anyone know what kind of trees these are?? Just amazing!


----------



## Sonal

Not sure, Leslie, but they are beautiful. The colour is so vibrant it looks unreal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Japanese Green Tea would be great. Thank you.

Not sure what sorts of trees those are, but as Sonal said, they are beautiful.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Anyone know what kind of trees these are?? Just amazing!


Leslie, they look to me to be Jacaranda trees, native to South America:

Jacaranda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## macdoodle

thanks Don, they are certainly beautiful... I would love one, but it would die in no time I am guessing... must do a follow up...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> thanks Don, they are certainly beautiful... I would love one, but it would die in no time I am guessing... must do a follow up...


What is your zone, Leslie? We are 5b, but only trees and bushes that can survive strong winds, ice storms, lots of snow and a non-existent Spring can survive here in St. John's.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> What is your zone, Leslie? We are 5b, but only trees and bushes that can survive strong winds, ice storms, lots of snow and a non-existent Spring can survive here in St. John's.


St. John's is 5b? Interesting. So is Toronto, though our plants and trees don't have to be nearly so hardly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> St. John's is 5b? Interesting. So is Toronto, though our plants and trees don't have to be nearly so hardly.


Yes, but this is only because we don't get bitterly cold temps. Recently, many types of plants have not been surviving due to our record cold temps in June and our record hot (for St.John's) temps in July.

Care for some tea?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but this is only because we don't get bitterly cold temps. Recently, many types of plants have not been surviving due to our record cold temps in June and our record hot (for St.John's) temps in July.
> 
> Care for some tea?


I always do. 

It's a good thing you don't get bitterly cold temperatures... that would just be too much on top of the long, snowy winters!


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I always do.
> 
> It's a good thing you don't get bitterly cold temperatures... that would just be too much on top of the long, snowy winters!


That is most difficult is the rain/sleet we get on top of snow, and then -12C temps. That makes for solid ice that takes weeks to finally melt away. Still, I am down to about two feet of snow in my front and back garden, which will be added on to this weekend. Still, little by little the snow is melting, and I can see being able to see some crocus comes the May 24th weekend.

Do you have any favorite blends of tea ................... other than Sonal Special, of course?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. I hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. May we all find our "miracle staircase" .......... somewhere and at some time. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Leslie. May we all find our "miracle staircase" .......... somewhere and at some time. Paix, mon amie.


Good night all, and thanks Marc... yes we will all get an opportunity to climb that staircase... 

As for the Zone... how do I find out? I am not the best gardener... I would just say 'the windy Zone' :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Leslie, looks to me like your area is very similar to Marc's area, check it out here:

The Atlas of Canada - Plant Hardiness Zones


----------



## macdoodle

Well it looks like it is 3a to 3b, if you go to province it is a closer map and can expand to XL so it is easier to see... I doubt if those beautiful trees could survive... sadly....


----------



## macdoodle

Cant help it, this is a MUST SEE!
I had a great laugh, I really needed one... :lmao:


YouTube - Two dogs dining in busy restaurant


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

5:43am and it's soooo quite here.
Saturday and no one is up and about. No kids and no neighbours.
Going to have a bite and then back to bed.
Liam has a temperature, so I'll check him again before I do. It's always so 
difficult when the kids have a temperature to let the heat burn away the 
bacteria and not give them too much paracetamol. I'm always worried
that it will rise too much during the night with out me noticing. But the
more medicin you give them the longer they'll stay ill.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 5:43am and it's soooo quite here.
> Saturday and no one is up and about. No kids and no neighbours.
> Going to have a bite and then back to bed.
> Liam has a temperature, so I'll check him again before I do. It's always so
> difficult when the kids have a temperature to let the heat burn away the
> bacteria and not give them too much paracetamol. I'm always worried
> that it will rise too much during the night with out me noticing. But the
> more medicin you give them the longer they'll stay ill.


Morning, Caman. Quiet here as well, with the doxies fed and let out, and now back asleep. Let us rejoice.

Sorry to hear about Liam. Your logic re meds is sound so long as you don't let it get over 103. That is the danger point, with 105 a rush to the hospital. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Two of the members of the Swedish MacForum.
Marc probably know one of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good night all, and thanks Marc... yes we will all get an opportunity to climb that staircase...
> 
> As for the Zone... how do I find out? I am not the best gardener... I would just say 'the windy Zone' :lmao:


Plant Hardiness Zones in Canada

Here is a general guide. However, I have been gardening in this area since my first garden in 1979. I was taught how to do basic gardening and plant selection from a neighbor, who was from Latvia. She said not to worry about the charts, but to watch the plants, watch the birds, and keep a journal of the weather from May 1st until Oct.1st. This will show your specific trends over time, and not just a regional zone. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Two of the members of the Swedish MacForum.
> Marc probably know one of them.


Deborah might know him, Caman, since she is informed of some of the European dachshund owners as president of the NL Kennel Club.

I know have to bow and say "Madame President, would you like some coffee".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Speaking of breakfast and coffee, I shall start to get that made now. Have to tutor new Canadaian immigrants in about an hour or so, so I have to up and out in 45 minutes or so. Interesting to try and teach men and women, some of them with as much or more than my 10 1/2 years of university education, how to speak and understand English. Might just have to get an iPad2 to help me with my instruction??? Would be nice, but we shall see.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Quiet here as well, with the doxies fed and let out, and now back asleep. Let us rejoice.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Liam. Your logic re meds is sound so long as you don't let it get over 103. That is the danger point, with 105 a rush to the hospital. Good luck, my friend.


Morning Marc.
Liam is felling much better today, thanks.
The recommendations in Sweden is as long as they are OK with no cramping
or blue lips is OK up to 105, which has happen on occasion. But of cause then
you can't leave their side for more then a few minutes and you have to know 
what you are doing. High temps. can also not last for that long, but it sure takes
care of the bugs. It's most important to give them fluid, so that's a priority.
I take contact with the nurse health line, so I know I'm taking the right decision.
If it last for longer I see to that they get paracetamol on and off so they are able
to get some food down.

Now it's time for dishes and kitchen cleaning.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is about the same here, Caman. Up to 103 is OK, but they much be watched. When a temps heads up to and hits 105, they should be on the way or in an emergency room. There is too much risk of brain damage at temps that high.


----------



## Dr.G.

I won a free ticket to Lotto Max last week and just checked my ticket to see if I won last night's $32,202,514.70 prize ................. got four of the first four numbers right ................ and I froze ......... got none of the remaining numbers correct, so I won $20. Such is Life. Going to "splurge" on my winnings and take my adult learners over to Tim Hortons for some tea or coffee and some treats. Of course, THEY have to order and I shall pay. Sounds like a good deal. Later, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Actually it's temperatures over 109,4 that can give brain damage and even then
it is quite rare, mostly due to Fulminate or life threatening infections. 
The real risk is if they get fever cramps, but you also have to be 100% sure that
they don't have meningitis or septicaemia. I mostly seek advise anyway if their temp.
start going over 104. All in all, it's most unsettling situation all together.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I won a free ticket to Lotto Max last week and just checked my ticket to see if I won last night's $32,202,514.70 prize ................. got four of the first four numbers right ................ and I froze ......... got none of the remaining numbers correct, so I won $20. Such is Life. Going to "splurge" on my winnings and take my adult learners over to Tim Hortons for some tea or coffee and some treats. Of course, THEY have to order and I shall pay. Sounds like a good deal. Later, mes amis.


Nice.


----------



## SINC

Morning, I've yet to check my ticket on last night's Lotto Max, that will have to wait until work is done. If you do nothing else today, be sure to catch the video of the day on SAP. It's "The Old Wooden Spoon Trick" and I laughed 'til I cried when I first saw it yesterday. You won't understand a word of the dialogue as it is Icelandic, but laugh you will. Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## friend

Morning Don. 
They are speaking Icelandic alright. I understand a wee bit of it.
Amongst other things he is worried that his friend did draw blood.
Very funny indeed.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> Liam is felling much better today, thanks.
> The recommendations in Sweden is as long as they are OK with no cramping
> or blue lips is OK up to 105, which has happen on occasion. But of cause then
> you can't leave their side for more then a few minutes and you have to know
> what you are doing. High temps. can also not last for that long, but it sure takes
> care of the bugs. It's most important to give them fluid, so that's a priority.
> I take contact with the nurse health line, so I know I'm taking the right decision.
> If it last for longer I see to that they get paracetamol on and off so they are able
> to get some food down.
> 
> Now it's time for dishes and kitchen cleaning.


Glad to hear Liam is much better today. Hope he progresses quickly to complete health.



Dr.G. said:


> I won a free ticket to Lotto Max last week and just checked my ticket to see if I won last night's $32,202,514.70 prize ................. got four of the first four numbers right ................ and I froze ......... got none of the remaining numbers correct, so I won $20. Such is Life. Going to "splurge" on my winnings and take my adult learners over to Tim Hortons for some tea or coffee and some treats. Of course, THEY have to order and I shall pay. Sounds like a good deal. Later, mes amis.


Congrats! Now maybe because of the good karma you've created, you'll RRRrrroll up the rim and win something!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Sonal - I'm glad Gordon liked his gifts. Snappy Birthday to him!


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Sonal - I'm glad Gordon liked his gifts. Snappy Birthday to him!


Thanks. Your camera bag suggestion was a big hit! (He's still playing with it.)


----------



## Dr.G.

"Congrats! Now maybe because of the good karma you've created, you'll RRRrrroll up the rim and win something! " Afternoon, Kim. Yes, I actually won a free muffin with my coffee. Everyone else had tea. Still, it was a grand time had by all. I had to go first to order my coffee and tell the person that it was going to be all on one bill, but that they each had to order on their own ......... and that they could not point to what they wanted or just nod yes. Everyone did well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


Very good Marc. Glad to hear your Tim Horton's trip went so well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Very good Marc. Glad to hear your Tim Horton's trip went so well.


Yes, it was a "hoot", as Kim might say. All these accents and dialects, but most just ordered tea. Since I did not know the dietary or medical restrictions of each person, I did not order an array of Tim Bits. I got my free muffin and took it home with me. Still, they are doing well. It is not easy trying to work with a group of 7 (no pun intended), all from different countries, and all with at least a basic college degree. They are working at getting accredited in their respective fields, but need to learn English. We are all working hard to help them, in hopes that some will choose to stay and live here in NL. All find it amazing that I chose to come to NL .......... and then chose to stay after 34 years here. We all hate the winter here, but I told them that it was a good place to live and work, and to raise children. Hopefully, they may choose to stay. We shall see.

Glad to hear that Gordon liked his gift. Now, show no mercy and crush him at Scrabble. 

Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I missed 4PM High Tea here in St.John's, but it is now 4PM in the Maritime provinces if anyone wants some freshly brewed tea. Of course, when we hit the Eastern and Mountain time zones, business will pick up. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Yes, I actually won a free muffin with my coffee. Everyone else had tea. Still, it was a grand time had by all. I had to go first to order my coffee and tell the person that it was going to be all on one bill, but that they each had to order on their own ......... and that they could not point to what they wanted or just nod yes. Everyone did well.


I won a coffee this morning ...(WOOT!)... First thing I've won since this promo started. 

That was a great exercise and confidence builder for your students to order their own beverage. It would have been stressful for them, but now they know they can do it. 

Kacey will be one of only 5 people among a group of 30 (including the adults) that can speak the native language of Ecuador. She is hesitant to speak it now among native spanish speakers but after this trip, I think her confidence level will greatly improve.


----------



## friend

Eaten dinner; Homemade veg. steaks with lingonberries, sour cream, grated carrots and potatoes.

Now I'm going to watch episode 6 of Downton Abbey.
A very good and enjoyable serial with excellent actors. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I won a coffee this morning ...(WOOT!)... First thing I've won since this promo started.
> 
> That was a great exercise and confidence builder for your students to order their own beverage. It would have been stressful for them, but now they know they can do it.
> 
> Kacey will be one of only 5 people among a group of 30 (including the adults) that can speak the native language of Ecuador. She is hesitant to speak it now among native spanish speakers but after this trip, I think her confidence level will greatly improve.


Kudos, Kim. A muffin and a coffee ............. we are on a roll. 

Yes, it is interesting to see the reaction of people who speak English here in St.John's go out of their way to understand what is being said to them by these students, and to make an effort to communicate and be friendly with them. This is a great confidence booster for them, and much better than just being with me in a classroom.

Good for Kacey. Give her my best. Tell her that the doxies "have her back".


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Eaten dinner; Homemade veg. steaks with lingonberries, sour cream, grated carrots and potatoes.


Sounds like a grand way to finish your fast, Caman. :clap:


----------



## Cameo

Hi everyone

Internet is down at present - hopefully back up soon!!! I write my exam on Monday!


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a grand way to finish your fast, Caman. :clap:


Indeed, and just one day to go. 
I really miss having lots of coffee during the day. 

It's that bad fasting, but my eyes gets a wee bit dry and when I look at 
something a wee bit too long that image get stuck on my retina.


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Internet is down at present - hopefully back up soon!!! I write my exam on Monday!


Hi Jeanne.
Nice to see you. 
Good luck with you exam. :clap:

Did you post this by smoke signals to the nearest server?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Internet is down at present - hopefully back up soon!!! I write my exam on Monday!


Afternoon, Jeanne. So good to hear from you again. You are in our thoughts, and now, for you, the end is in sight re your exams. Bonne chance, mon amie. 

Any other news to report about your employment situation?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Indeed, and just one day to go.
> I really miss having lots of coffee during the day.
> 
> It's that bad fasting, but my eyes gets a wee bit dry and when I look at
> something a wee bit too long that image get stuck on my retina.


I get head aches if I don't have some coffee in the morning. Guess I am addicted to the caffine in coffee.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I get head aches if I don't have some coffee in the morning. Guess I am addicted to the caffine in coffee.


But coffee is an addiction that we can live with
and a healthy one too. Coffee, as they have now found, 
protects against Alzheimer's. :clap:

I'm having my second gigantic cup as we speak. Why not join me.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> But coffee is an addiction that we can live with
> and a healthy one too. Coffee, as they have now found,
> protects against Alzheimer's. :clap:
> 
> I'm having my second gigantic cup as we speak. Why not join me.


Don't mind if I do. Swiss chocolate almond is what I am actually brewing as we speak.

How is the weather in Stockholm? 0C and a light snow falling here at just past 7PM.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Don't mind if I do. Swiss chocolate almond is what I am actually brewing as we speak.
> 
> How is the weather in Stockholm? 0C and a light snow falling here at just past 7PM.


Yummy. 
Just gone -1C, but no snow today, thank God.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still light snow here, so we shall have a few inches of fresh snow by morning, but nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we have two inches of fresh snow on the ground already, but the doxies seem to enjoy playing out in this new whiteness. The wind is starting to pick up, so I just stand by the window and watch them run around the back yard, which is totally fenced in.


----------



## SINC

Although I never paid much attention, Ann's Christmas Poinsettia is still sitting on the dining room table so I shot a pic of it with my iPhone on the way by today. I even tossed in today's local paper with the March 19 date to the left of the black bar beneath the masthead to show it is current. Looks pretty good for arriving here in late November. Damn, she's got a green thumb, that gal of mine.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Although I never paid much attention, Ann's Christmas Poinsettia is still sitting on the dining room table so I shot a pic of it with my iPhone on the way by today. I even tossed in today's local paper with the March 19 date to the left of the black bar beneath the masthead to show it is current. Looks pretty good for arriving here in late November. Damn, she's got a green thumb, that gal of mine.


WOW! I am envious! I can't keep them past a month, and I was a florist for years! good for her:clap:



friend said:


> Nite me friends.


Nite Caman, sleep well.... fast is over tomorrow I am thinking...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Although I never paid much attention, Ann's Christmas Poinsettia is still sitting on the dining room table so I shot a pic of it with my iPhone on the way by today. I even tossed in today's local paper with the March 19 date to the left of the black bar beneath the masthead to show it is current. Looks pretty good for arriving here in late November. Damn, she's got a green thumb, that gal of mine.


Great looking plant, Don. Ann is a person of many talents. Give her a "green thumbs up" for me. I am going to soon start planting my tomato seeds for summer transplanting. We have some good window space to help them along before we put them outside (we hope) on Canada Day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite me friends.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was just outside with the four youngest doxies (I call them the "new breed" as opposed to the "old breed" of Daisy, Jack and Abby). They were running around our cul de sac in the fresh snow. It is still snowing, but the street was quiet with no traffic, so I let them race about up and down the street. They are now pooped. I shall let them warm up a bit, dry them off and then put them to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took the "old breed" outside for the last time tonight. They are more used to these sorts of wind-blown snowstorms, but seem to like it even less each year. Guess it is their age. Daisy is now about Don's age in dog years, and Jack and Abby are about Deborah's age in dog years. 

Deborah is in Chicago at the moment, and I am waiting to hear from her and wish her a good night. Then, I shall wish you all a good night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got word from Deborah that she is alive and well in The Windy City ....... The City with Broad Shoulders ........ The Second City. Whatever, she is going to get some supper now.

So, I shall wish you all a good night, and shall see you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Do well on your test this Monday. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Yes, "quick and peaceful" is the way. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Sunshine, but -3C.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, is this not the final day of your fast, or was it over yesterday?


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP an amusing video called, "I guess he didn't like the music" that takes place in a sidewalk cafe in gay Paris. Also a look at the incredible snowfall on the CPR mainline between Revelstoke and Golden, BC. And some humourous pictures of Basset Hounds running on the beach in WEBBITS for the dog lovers in the crowd.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Good morning Camán, is this not the final day of your fast, or was it over yesterday?


Today is the final day of the fast and tomorrow is New Year, :clap:
so there will be some celebration tonight at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. -3C with light snow here this morning.

Good luck on the breaking of your fast tonight, and on your New Year's celebrations. May they all be festive.

For the rest of us, Sunday Brunch in Bed is in order this morning, n'est ce pas? Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.

Luckely the temp. has risen to 4C now and the sun is still shining.  :clap:

Edit: Now it's 5C. :clap:


----------



## friend

May I complain a wee bit please?
I have nobody else to talk to.

It getting exceedingly difficult to mend what others have broken for my children.
The result takes various expression now. Dylan is failing Spanish and doesn't give
a rats arse about it. he wont go to College if he doesn't get a good grade in Spanish.
Siobhán is failing French, but if she does well on the test she missed it will be OK. 
Hanna has missed 10% of her classes and might loose her money from CSN and the school
is very unhappy with her. (CSN is a Government body that pays $163.00/month for students from grade 10).
Ciarán got beaten up in school, since he as a bahái refused to defend himself. he hasn't been to
school for over three weeks, but I might get him to go tomorrow, God willing.
Only Aiofe and Liam are OK with their education.

I despise these women who put their own interest before my children.
Look what they did to them and I can't repair it as fast as I would need to.
Shame on them. Shame on them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, what sort of help has the school provided? Are they fully aware of the situation you and your children are in currently, and what has happened since this summer? Are there no social services that a single parent of six may attain from either the Swedish or Stockholm government?

Sadly, I have no solutions for you, but have gone through a small bit of what you are experiencing now. So, vent/rant all you want here. I know all too well the feeling of being invisible when I was a single parent.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, what sort of help has the school provided? Are they fully aware of the situation you and your children are in currently, and what has happened since this summer? Are there no social services that a single parent of six may attain from either the Swedish or Stockholm government?
> 
> Sadly, I have no solutions for you, but have gone through a small bit of what you are experiencing now. So, vent/rant all you want here. I know all too well the feeling of being invisible when I was a single parent.


Thanks for listening Marc. I helps.

The only one to help some is a lad at the Resources Centre.
He doesn't have any solutions really, but at least e listens.
I put my trust in that my parental love will get to them and in 
divine intervention or at least a divine pat on the back.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks for listening Marc. I helps.
> 
> The only one to help some is a lad at the Resources Centre.
> He doesn't have any solutions really, but at least e listens.
> I put my trust in that my parental love will get to them and in
> divine intervention or at least a divine pat on the back.


Caman, I can't speak of the "divine intervention", but I do feel that "parental love" will help in this situation. What does this person in the Resources Centre feel might be done in the short term, and longer term situation you and your children are in now?


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished shoveling (pushing actually, since it was only about 3-4 inches of dry snow, so easily pushed), three driveways. Time for some lunch and some tea. Grilled chicken will be my contribution, and a salad made by Stephen will be his contribution. Should be a fine meal.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> May I complain a wee bit please?
> I have nobody else to talk to.
> 
> It getting exceedingly difficult to mend what others have broken for my children.
> The result takes various expression now. Dylan is failing Spanish and doesn't give
> a rats arse about it. he wont go to College if he doesn't get a good grade in Spanish.
> Siobhán is failing French, but if she does well on the test she missed it will be OK.
> Hanna has missed 10% of her classes and might loose her money from CSN and the school
> is very unhappy with her. (CSN is a Government body that pays $163.00/month for students from grade 10).
> Ciarán got beaten up in school, since he as a bahái refused to defend himself. he hasn't been to
> school for over three weeks, but I might get him to go tomorrow, God willing.
> Only Aiofe and Liam are OK with their education.
> 
> I despise these women who put their own interest before my children.
> Look what they did to them and I can't repair it as fast as I would need to.
> Shame on them. Shame on them.


This is terrible Caman, I don't know what to suggest except there must be some professional help for the children from the government?? I feel bad that your son got beat up, is he not even allowed to defend himself, not to do damage to another bust to stop damage from himself? I always told my children they were never to instigate a fight, but they could defend themselves if necessary... or make sure they could run 'damn fast' :lmao: 
I get that bullying isn't the same as it used to be, it is much more violent, and so I think you need to give your son boxing lessons, let him give one of them a bad eye or a nose if the pick on him and the 'game' will be all over.... it isn't wrong to defend oneself, and just knowing how brings self confidence which in itself is a major deterrent to fighting, when he gets his confidence back they will cease and desist.. I think we only had one incidence of fighting when my boys were young... I got a neighbour to teach them how to use gloves, they thought it was fun at first, but never really liked it, however with all their chatter about boxing lessons at school they never had any more trouble... goo thing no one challenged their bravado because I think they could run faster than they could hit hard... :lmao:



Dr.G. said:


> Finished shoveling (pushing actually, since it was only about 3-4 inches of dry snow, so easily pushed), three driveways. Time for some lunch and some tea. Grilled chicken will be my contribution, and a salad made by Stephen will be his contribution. Should be a fine meal.


This is what the snow is like here, light and airy... not hard to shovel at all, 
sounds like the perfect meal for a quiet afternoon... I have some apple pie, homemade, and I shall send thet over, to contribute... I am sure it is late now, but nice for afternoon tea at 4 ...


----------



## Dr.G.

"This is what the snow is like here, light and airy... not hard to shovel at all, 
sounds like the perfect meal for a quiet afternoon... I have some apple pie, homemade, and I shall send thet over, to contribute... I am sure it is late now, but nice for afternoon tea at 4 ... " 

Afternoon, Leslie. How are you today? Sounds great. One of the few things my mom could really make was homemade apple pie. I shall go get some vanilla ice cream, since that is the way I like it, especially wne the pie if just out of the oven. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, I can't speak of the "divine intervention", but I do feel that "parental love" will help in this situation. What does this person in the Resources Centre feel might be done in the short term, and longer term situation you and your children are in now?


He isn't sure, but he and a colleague will probably talk some with the kids
and see what thoughts they have. I actually could do with a nice, kind wife
that would be supportive. That would do the trick. They are hard to find,
me having loads of kids, but more so since I would like to find a native English
speaker. That isn't easy being "stuck" here in la Suède.

Leslie: We are allowed to defend ourselves to prevent bodily harm,
but Ciarán didn't. He said it is wrong to fight and I wont do it. Brave boy him. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> He isn't sure, but he and a colleague will probably talk some with the kids
> and see what thoughts they have. I actually could do with a nice, kind wife
> that would be supportive. That would do the trick. They are hard to find,
> me having loads of kids, but more so since I would like to find a native English
> speaker. That isn't easy being "stuck" here in la Suède.


Hopefully, this "colleague" will be of some help, and that he/she knows of other people as well. This way, you build up a network of support for you and your children. You could all use some help in this situation. It is not easy being the "glue" that holds the family together, but it is the role you are in right now, so try to do your best. Still, accept help from others, just like we are here in The Shang to listen to you. It might be difficult to accept this help from others initially, but if they are helping each of you in your individual situations, then the collective family will be better able to act like a family unit.

Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, a qustion on a totally different topic. It is 2:35PM here in St.John's. What time is it there in Stockholm? As well, since we are at 47 degrees latitude here in St.John's, the sun sets at about 7:15AM. When does it set in Stockholm, which is at 59 degrees latitude? Just curious.


----------



## SINC

Marc, we are at 53° and the sun sets here today at 7:47 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, we are at 53° and the sun sets here today at 7:47 p.m.


Interesting. So, since you and I seem to be about 6 degrees of latitude separation (no pun intended) and apx. 30 minutes apart in the setting sun, Caman should be about 8:20PM or so with his sunset, since he is 6 degrees of latitude in separation from you. We shall see.

I just received an email from a friend who was back at the Univ. of Georgia's campus in Athens, GA, and he said that the other day it hit 31C with the humidex, and we got to talking about weather and longitude/latitude.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, we are at 53° and the sun sets here today at 7:47 p.m.


Don, sunrise here is at about 7AM. When does the sun rise there in you neck of the woods?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. So, since you and I seem to be about 6 degrees of latitude separation (no pun intended) and apx. 30 minutes apart in the setting sun, Caman should be about 8:20PM or so with his sunset, since he is 6 degrees of latitude in separation from you. We shall see.


I'm afraid that theory does not work Marc, Take a look at the sunset time in Stockholm:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, sunrise here is at about 7AM. When does the sun rise there in you neck of the woods?


Again about a half hour later than you Marc:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm afraid that theory does not work Marc, Take a look at the sunset time in Stockholm:


Well, the theory was good while it lasted. :yikes:

Now I guess I shall focus upon trying to understand spacetime as a single continuum. I am told that "a spacetime continuum is mathematically defined as a four-dimensional, smooth, connected Lorentzian manifold." This is where I get lost. 

Sonal ............ Gordon .............. help ....................


----------



## SINC

I also just compared the longest day (June 20) and in Sweden (18h 38m), they get an hour and a half more daylight than we do here at (17h 3m).


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, a qustion on a totally different topic. It is 2:35PM here in St.John's. What time is it there in Stockholm? As well, since we are at 47 degrees latitude here in St.John's, the sun sets at about 7:15AM. When does it set in Stockholm, which is at 59 degrees latitude? Just curious.


It 7:08pm right now. 
Today the sun rose at 5:51am and set at 6:01pm.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I also just compared the longest day (June 20) and in Sweden (18h 38m), they get an hour and a half more daylight than we do here at (17h 3m).


Didn't see that you had posted.
Check Tromsö, Norway for their longest and shortest day. 
That's where me mom was from. Kind of interesting.


----------



## SINC

i see what you mean Camán, as Tromsö, Norway has two months without sunrise or sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I also just compared the longest day (June 20) and in Sweden (18h 38m), they get an hour and a half more daylight than we do here at (17h 3m).


Yes, the further north one goes the more sun one gets. Would love to visit Canada's "land of the midnight sun" someday.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It 7:08pm right now.
> Today the sun rose at 5:51am and set at 6:01pm.


Thanks, Caman. So, we are still 3 1/2 hours apart.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Didn't see that you had posted.
> Check Tromsö, Norway for their longest and shortest day.
> That's where me mom was from. Kind of interesting.


I had a college friend whose mom was born in Finland. She would make us pulla, which which she made with butter, eggs, and egg yolks and heavy cream. I am amazed we did not have cholesterol levels off the charts after a meal of just that bread. For some reason I vividly recall cardamom as an ingredient, but I might be wrong. 

Caman, was this a sort of bread your mom might have made for you?


----------



## SINC

It's not hard to tell we're getting older. We had a party last night and the neighbours didn't even notice.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the theory was good while it lasted. :yikes:
> 
> Now I guess I shall focus upon trying to understand spacetime as a single continuum. I am told that "a spacetime continuum is mathematically defined as a four-dimensional, smooth, connected Lorentzian manifold." This is where I get lost.
> 
> Sonal ............ Gordon .............. help ....................


I'm sure Gordan would understand this perfectly, but the meaning would get lost in translation if he tried explaining it to me so that I could write it out here.


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> He isn't sure, but he and a colleague will probably talk some with the kids
> and see what thoughts they have. I actually could do with a nice, kind wife
> that would be supportive. That would do the trick. They are hard to find,
> me having loads of kids, but more so since I would like to find a native English
> speaker. That isn't easy being "stuck" here in la Suède.
> 
> Leslie: We are allowed to defend ourselves to prevent bodily harm,
> but Ciarán didn't. He said it is wrong to fight and I wont do it. Brave boy him. :love2:


Indeed it is hard to choose not to defend one's self... this is indeed a brave thing for him to do... however I am glad he had a choice, and it was not an absolute... he is a brave soul for sure! :love2:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I had a college friend whose mom was born in Finland. She would make us pulla, which which she made with butter, eggs, and egg yolks and heavy cream. I am amazed we did not have cholesterol levels off the charts after a meal of just that bread. For some reason I vividly recall cardamom as an ingredient, but I might be wrong.
> 
> Caman, was this a sort of bread your mom might have made for you?


Something like this?
Finnish Pulla Recipe - Allrecipes.com

I imagine you could use heavy cream instead of milk.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's not hard to tell we're getting older. We had a party last night and the neighbours didn't even notice.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Again, sad, but all too true. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm sure Gordan would understand this perfectly, but the meaning would get lost in translation if he tried explaining it to me so that I could write it out here.


A friend of mine, who is at MUN in the Physics Dept., knows that I like to discuss dogs and Einstein. He has a great dog, a standard poodle, so we talk about his dog ............. and then he turns the conversation to Einstein, spacetime, etc, ect, ect ................ and I am lost. Luckily, he is a great teacher, so his students, taking his physics courses, understand what he is talking about, I assume. 

Still, I am trying to understand, since I am interested in the topic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Something like this?
> Finnish Pulla Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> I imagine you could use heavy cream instead of milk.


Looks and sounds like it, Sonal. However, it was the sweet taste that is what I remember .............. like no other experience re a bread.

Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> A friend of mine, who is at MUN in the Physics Dept., knows that I like to discuss dogs and Einstein. He has a great dog, a standard poodle, so we talk about his dog ............. and then he turns the conversation to Einstein, spacetime, etc, ect, ect ................ and I am lost. Luckily, he is a great teacher, so his students, taking his physics courses, understand what he is talking about, I assume.
> 
> Still, I am trying to understand, since I am interested in the topic.


Occasionally, I ask Gordan a slightly detailed question about his work... after that comes a lot of science words, and I count myself lucky to figure out one word in three. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Looks and sounds like it, Sonal. However, it was the sweet taste that is what I remember .............. like no other experience re a bread.
> 
> Merci, mon amie.


It looks like you were right about the cardamon, though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It looks like you were right about the cardamon, though.


Deborah puts ground cardamom in certain dishes, especially when she is trying to cook dishes from her Indian cook book. We both like various dishes that might be traditionally from India.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Occasionally, I ask Gordan a slightly detailed question about his work... after that comes a lot of science words, and I count myself lucky to figure out one word in three. :lmao:


Welcome to the club, Sonal. We are interested ........... we listen ............. we try to understand ............... but it is not easy. At least we know the secret handshake which distinguishes us from those who listen AND understand.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I had a college friend whose mom was born in Finland. She would make us pulla, which which she made with butter, eggs, and egg yolks and heavy cream. I am amazed we did not have cholesterol levels off the charts after a meal of just that bread. For some reason I vividly recall cardamom as an ingredient, but I might be wrong.
> 
> Caman, was this a sort of bread your mom might have made for you?


She didn't bake bread funny enough. Those were the times, they should
be modern I presume. My aunt though always made Kneip, a quite heavy but
tasty bread made from wholemeal or rye flour. We used to eat it with sweet brown
goat cheese, but my cousins favoured having it with butter and sugar. 

What about your ma, what did she bake for you?


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> It's not hard to tell we're getting older. We had a party last night and the neighbours didn't even notice.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"What about your ma, what did she bake for you?" My mother would bake cookies and a special apple pie for us when we were kids. My grandmothers, both from Europe, were the real cooks in the family.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. Hope you and your family have a good New Year's feast to break the fast. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Good luck with your exam tomorrow. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Know we are thinking of you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, Jeanne, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

No sun unfortunately, but 3C.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, no sun here either although it is a tad early for that right now. -3° and a high of -2° with snow here again today. Enjoy your regular meals today. Did you lose any weight as a result of this fast?


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, no sun here either although it is a tad early for that right now. -3° and a high of -2° with snow here again today. Enjoy your regular meals today. Did you lose any weight as a result of this fast?


Morning Don.
I think so, but I have no scales at home yet. 
It went when we moved. Usually most bahái's don't lose
weight during the fast, I've heard, since we tend to stuff our
selves after dawn.  I managed to go easy this year though,
so I might have lost some weight, which would be good. I need
to look good at the beach this summer, being in need of a new wife. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Don: That transformer thingybob was really funny and 
my sweet Lord what a fine pilot that was. Amazing stuff. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Yes Camán, some days one has great stuff and some days not so great, but to keep it fresh 364 days a year is a challenge to be sure. I also liked the Koala cubs story, sent to me by Leslie. So glad people help me out like that, it sure makes it easier.


----------



## friend

Off to Ciarán's school to see how they
are going to tackle the bullying.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A late start due to phone line problems. Still, the kitchen is working well, so breakfast is being made as we speak. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Off to Ciarán's school to see how they
> are going to tackle the bullying.


Good idea, Caman, and good luck. Hopefully, with a supportive administration and teacher, some solutions will be found.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc! Minus 7 and another snowfall here today and more scheduled for tomorrow. I think the Spring is broken in our seasons. 

Don - Off to check out SAP now.

Caman - Good luck with the meeting at the school!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. A bit colder here as well than normal, but it will be warming up a bit comes mid-week and into the weekend, with three snowstorms of 15-25cm each. Winter has returned once again, regardless what the date is today. Luckily, when these sorts of systems stall over NL, it means sunshine for the west and the GTA. 

How is Kacey?


----------



## KC4

Kacey is doing well today, thanks. She is very excited about her trip. We have to be at the airport at 4:30 a.m. Thursday. No worries, she's already packed.

I'm thinking the Doxie Guards could patrol both sides of the equator with a single hound.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Kacey is doing well today, thanks. She is very excited about her trip. We have to be at the airport at 4:30 a.m. Thursday. No worries, she's already packed.
> 
> I'm thinking the Doxie Guards could patrol both sides of the equator with a single hound.


Good to hear. Wish her a safe trip for me. 

A "single hound"? Her detail is five doxies, with one always awake to watch over her 24/7.


----------



## KC4

Hah! Great picture! I think there is just enough room for Kacey in that pile!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah! Great picture! I think there is just enough room for Kacey in that pile!


Sleep on the floor?!? No way. The doxies will move over to give her some room on the bed.


----------



## friend

Afternoon lads. 
Hi Kim. 
Who's will check that you don't stay up all night watching cartoons, eating sweets meanwhile Kacey's gone? 


The meeting at the school not so useful, but the one at the Resource Centre was more fruitful.
They are going to come home to us once a week for an hour or so, just being there, so the kids 
can talk to them about things if they feel like it. I might just work, we will see.


----------



## Cameo

Hello all!! Exam is done, I think it went well. I will get my marks in about 3 hours...............sigh, hate waiting........

Work is going well, I have been called in for about six extra shifts so far...refused a shift yesterday so I could study.

Hoping everyone is well. 

Weather is rainy here at present, most of the snow has gone, I have seen several robins and my snow bells are through the soil and almost blooming so I know Spring is here.

I forgot to look at the supermoon the other night, I was studying and can't believe I didn't even look out the window............don't know if it will still be present? Or if it is clear enough to see tonight.

Hopefully I will have my own internet back up and running soon. I am at my parents at present.

Caman - hope you get some peace soon.

Kacey still trying for a puppy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hello all!! Exam is done, I think it went well. I will get my marks in about 3 hours...............sigh, hate waiting........
> 
> Work is going well, I have been called in for about six extra shifts so far...refused a shift yesterday so I could study.
> 
> Hoping everyone is well.
> 
> Weather is rainy here at present, most of the snow has gone, I have seen several robins and my snow bells are through the soil and almost blooming so I know Spring is here.
> 
> I forgot to look at the supermoon the other night, I was studying and can't believe I didn't even look out the window............don't know if it will still be present? Or if it is clear enough to see tonight.
> 
> Hopefully I will have my own internet back up and running soon. I am at my parents at present.
> 
> Caman - hope you get some peace soon.
> 
> Kacey still trying for a puppy?


Kudos on the conclusion of your exam period, Jeanne. We shall wait with you and then celebrate. :clap::clap:

Glad to hear that your work is also going well, and that the shifts are coming in. A bit of good financial news for you is well deserved. 

We should have a grand party for you this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon lads.
> Hi Kim.
> Who's will check that you don't stay up all night watching cartoons, eating sweets meanwhile Kacey's gone?
> 
> 
> The meeting at the school not so useful, but the one at the Resource Centre was more fruitful.
> They are going to come home to us once a week for an hour or so, just being there, so the kids
> can talk to them about things if they feel like it. I might just work, we will see.


Caman, this sort of family counselling sounds like a good idea for all concerned. What has the school proposed?


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> Hello all!! Exam is done, I think it went well. I will get my marks in about 3 hours...............sigh, hate waiting........


Hi Jeanne.
I sure you did great, but just in case I'll cross my finger for luck. :clap:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, this sort of family counselling sounds like a good idea for all concerned. What has the school proposed?


It more an option for the kids to talk some if they want, but
still a way to start recovery.

They school? Well, I'm not really sure? 
I'm not sure they know even. A lot of talk about; If something happens
we will talk about it to the kids and ......
If trafic cops were like they are no one would ever get a ticket.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It more an option for the kids to talk some if they want, but
> still a way to start recovery.
> 
> They school? Well, I'm not really sure?
> I'm not sure they know even. A lot of talk about; If something happens
> we will talk about it to the kids and ......
> If trafic cops were like they are no one would ever get a ticket.


I like this concept of "recovery". You all need to start to look forward and get a sense of where you want to go with your lives as individuals, and you life as a family.

Ignoring the bullying problems is NOT an option for any school. Keep at them, my friend.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today ........... in that you lack that "third arm" and an "extra hand"? :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

The pile of papers on my desk grows and grows, Dr. G. How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The pile of papers on my desk grows and grows, Dr. G. How are you?


I don't have "piles of paper", Sonal, since all of my postings are online. Still, things are busy with about 3 weeks left in the semester.

Tea time here in St.John's. Interested? Or should we wait until 4PM your time?


----------



## eMacMan

Sonal said:


> The pile of papers on my desk grows and grows, Dr. G. How are you?


This would make you a Paper Magnate?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> This would make you a Paper Magnate?


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Good one, Bob.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, got Kacey a going away gift. It's an Ecuadorian Mountain Dog. They were once used to sniff out methane in copper mines, much like the canary in the coal mines. Since they don't mine copper in Ecuador anymore, they are just sold for their cuteness and are considered good luck charms.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:
> 
> Good one, Bob.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Gave up on winter ending anytime this year and built a bi-level boot rack to set by the front door. Between the winter boots, rubber boots, nordic ski boots and possibly swampers I was running out of space. The better half will lay down the last two coats of varnish this PM after which we will be ready for snow, mud or flood. 

BTW my Mom is a Major League Paper Magnate. Carted off 8 lawn and trash bags full on the last trip. That was about 8 months worth of incoming (r4p.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Gave up on winter ending anytime this year and built a bi-level boot rack to set by the front door. Between the winter boots, rubber boots, nordic ski boots and possibly swampers I was running out of space. The better half will lay down the last two coats of varnish this PM after which we will be ready for snow, mud or flood.
> 
> BTW my Mom is a Major League Paper Magnate. Carted off 8 lawn and trash bags full on the last trip. That was about 8 months worth of incoming (r4p.


I hear you, Bob. We are getting hit with three major snow storms between Wed. and Sunday. Still, with this low stalled over NL, it means good weather from AB to NS. Still, I am ready for the end to snow.


----------



## SINC

There's a couple of things I've learned about marriage given my tenure of 46 years plus. Whenever I'm wrong, I admit it. Whenever I'm right, I just shut up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There's a couple of things I've learned about marriage given my tenure of 46 years plus. Whenever I'm wrong, I admit it. Whenever I'm right, I just shut up.


Spoken like a wise man, Don. :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

YACHT DELIVERY

85' custom-built motor yacht complete with 4 State rooms, a state-of-the-art galley, GPS System and radar for navigation, twin supercharged diesel engines, Etc.

Price tag = $7,474,793.00


----------



## Dr.G.

Champagne, chocolate covered strawberries with cream, and music dockside for the excited soon to be owners and a small group of his friends

$1500.00

Two corporate representatives, crane, and rigging $2,500.00 an hour minimum.... Complete with a faulty $25.00 dollar turnbuckle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching your 7 million dollar dreamboat nose dive into the harbor, accompanied by two corporate representatives from the company that built it, just prior to "inking" the final paperwork and handing over a 7 million dollar bank check...



PRICELESS!

So, how is your day going???


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Watching your 7 million dollar dreamboat nose dive into the harbor, accompanied by two corporate representatives from the company that built it, just prior to "inking" the final paperwork and handing over a 7 million dollar bank check...
> 
> 
> 
> PRICELESS!
> 
> So, how is your day going???


Much better thanks to that story.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. Peace, my friend. Happy New Year.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Much better thanks to that story.


Good to hear, Bob. Glad to have been of some service.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope your test went well and your grades are as you expected. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. We all need a nice orangatan to hug now and again. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

For those who have never seen St John's where Captain Dr Marc lives, here is a wonderful clip.... shows more the city, but I am sure someday the outports will be captured, and they are magnificent... 

YouTube - City of Doyle - St. John's


----------



## KC4

Hah- That's an amazing yacht story Marc. Was that in St, John's harbour? 

Probably too cold there to launch a new yacht right now. 

Speaking of St. John's, that video clip was great Leslie. I want to visit there some day. Maybe this year.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.


----------



## Dr T

friend said:


> Good morning all.


Not so much. Just heading off for a night's nap here on the Wet Coast.

Temp about 4
Precipitation none at the moment
Radiation 10 counts per minute (CPM) vs 40 near Hanford Nuclear plant in USA, 20 in San Francisco, 54 in Denver USA, 38 in Chicago USA.
Tsunami alert -- Nil


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> For those who have never seen St John's where Captain Dr Marc lives, here is a wonderful clip.... shows more the city, but I am sure someday the outports will be captured, and they are magnificent...
> 
> YouTube - City of Doyle - St. John's


Yes, Leslie, we are getting more tourists wandering around St.John's looking for the sights that were seen on this show. My wife watches now, but I think it's a good show, but I have not really gotten into watching the show.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah- That's an amazing yacht story Marc. Was that in St, John's harbour?
> 
> Probably too cold there to launch a new yacht right now.
> 
> Speaking of St. John's, that video clip was great Leslie. I want to visit there some day. Maybe this year.


No, there was no sinking of a yacht in St.John's Harbor. It is too cold for two men to be in the water for that long without survival suits, since the harbor is directly leading out to the Atlantic Ocean which is very cold these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.


Morning, Caman. Happy New Year. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone else. Making some fresh oatmeal this morning, along with pulling out some freshly baked muffins and bagels from the oven, complete with homemade jams. Freshly squeezed OJ will be ready in a minute. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting event will be taking place today here in NL. For the first time, we have a woman as premier and the elected and sitting leaders of the Liberals and NDP parties are also women. Not sure if this has ever happened in any other province, but it is a true red letter day here in NL. Hopefully, the barriers that seem to prevent women from entering politics, as least here in NL, are less of an obstacle today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting event will be taking place today here in NL. For the first time, we have a woman as premier and the elected and sitting leaders of the Liberals and NDP parties are also women. Not sure if this has ever happened in any other province....


Who can be sure ... the leader of the NDP Opposition in BC is still (I think) Carol James, a woman (or did she resign?). The new Gordon Campbell BC Liberal Premier and ever so recent talk show hostess, unelected, not an MLA at all, merely the Premier, is a woman - the ever smiley Christy Clark. Now who is the leader of the Green Party in BC? I do not know. The other parties are all of the far right and religious right (if there is a clear distinction), so of course their leaders are men.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting event will be taking place today here in NL. For the first time, we have a woman as premier and the elected and sitting leaders of the Liberals and NDP parties are also women. Not sure if this has ever happened in any other province, but it is a true red letter day here in NL. Hopefully, the barriers that seem to prevent women from entering politics, as least here in NL, are less of an obstacle today. We shall see.


Oh Lord. What is next?
Shall they be allowed to go to town without male escort now or, dare I say,
be allowed to vote? Earthquakes and price of coffee raising, what is happening? 
We must fall to our knees, turn to the sky and pray that he will hear our prayer:
Superman, save us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr T said:


> Who can be sure ... the leader of the NDP Opposition in BC is still (I think) Carol James, a woman (or did she resign?). The new Gordon Campbell BC Liberal Premier and ever so recent talk show hostess, unelected, not an MLA at all, merely the Premier, is a woman - the ever smiley Christy Clark. Now who is the leader of the Green Party in BC? I do not know. The other parties are all of the far right and religious right (if there is a clear distinction), so of course their leaders are men.


I guess I was thinking of provincial parties who have their leaders with seats in the legislature, and that these leaders are all women. I don't fully agree with the situation in BC, in that the party nominates a person, male or female, to be the new premier of the province, and that this person is not even an elected member of the legislature. 

Anyway, how is Life treating you these days, Terry?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh Lord. What is next?
> Shall they be allowed to go to town without male escort now or, dare I say,
> be allowed to vote? Earthquakes and price of coffee raising, what is happening?
> We must fall to our knees, turn to the sky and pray that he will hear us:
> Superman, save us.


Actually, I think that it is a good thing, in that all three women are effective at their jobs, well spoken, and there might not be the insults tossed back and forth during debates as has been seen in the past. We shall see.

A few of my students who are teachers have had female students write in their journals that they would like to be a politician someday. To me, that is progress and the direct result of positive role models.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, I think that it is a good thing, in that all three women are effective at their jobs, well spoken, and there might not be the insults tossed back and forth during debates as has been seen in the past. We shall see.
> 
> A few of my students who are teachers have had female students write in their journals that they would like to be a politician someday. To me, that is progress and the direct result of positive role models.


I think women in politics do a much better job then men. A far better job. 
With a few exceptions, like Mughlut Tatcher and Sarah Puffin. XX)


----------



## friend

Off to do some food shopping.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. A humourous look at three Irish lads watching a brothel out the pub window and a woman in Singapore who turns the table on a tow truck driver in today's video on SAP this morning. Lots of work to do today, so am off to the salt mines. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I know that the CRA claws back some of one's Canada Pension and Old Age Security if you are working, but does it allow you to keep some of the salt from your labor in the salt mines?


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning ladies.


----------



## friend

Good morning Kim and Sonal.
Spring is here.


----------



## friend

11C here at 5:50pm and the snow is going fast. :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

friend said:


> Good morning Kim and Sonal.
> Spring is here.


Here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Kim and Sonal.
> Spring is here.


Wow!!!! Good for you, Caman. You are the first to report snowdrops. Sadly, I shall be the last, I fear. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada is warning those living in eastern NL of a possible "snow/ice event" this weekend. Twice before they "omitted" to warn us (their words, mind you) of these happening back in the past 15 years. Once, we got hit with an ice storm and lost power for four days. The other time we were hit with over 50cm of snow and then freezing rain which closed St.John's for nearly two days. So, they are covering themselves to give us some "prior notice" (again, their words from an Environment Canada spokesperson in Gander, NL). We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C but clouds are rolling in and with our winds, there is a -9C windchill. A good time to start up the woodstove and boil up some water for a fresh pot of tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Still 0C but clouds are rolling in and with our winds, there is a -9C windchill. A good time to start up the woodstove and boil up some water for a fresh pot of tea. Anyone interested?


A cup of hot tea would hit the spot nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> A cup of hot tea would hit the spot nicely.


Evening, Sonal. A bit late, but I can make a fresh pot once again. The woodstove is very hot, so it would not take too long to brew.

How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sonal. A bit late, but I can make a fresh pot once again. The woodstove is very hot, so it would not take too long to brew.
> 
> How are you today?


Cold. Our early spring has gone on an early vacation, and winter is housesitting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Cold. Our early spring has gone on an early vacation, and winter is housesitting.


Same here, Sonal. It's -10C with the windchill and thus, the woodstove has been going for most of the afternoon and early evening. Freezing drizzle is forecast for tonight, followed by snow, blown every which way by 80km/h winds. Going to be a wild morning trying to get the doxies outside in the morning. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Still 7C here. 
Good night me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Still 7C here.
> Good night me friends.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night as well. See you at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Hope that your work is going well now that your tests are over. Paix, mes amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Keep the Faith and know that we are thinking about you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Good night Caman, Jeanne, Leslie and see you all at breakfast.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

3C and sunshine. Nice, nice. I like it. Hello spring. :clap:


----------



## friend

5C. Go on, go on, go on. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 3C and sunshine. Nice, nice. I like it. Hello spring. :clap:


Morning, Caman. Send some Spring this way. -1C with -11C windchills as the wind is howling at over 80km/h, with driving snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine OtHD Breakfast before I go out and brave trying to shovel in all this wind and snow. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán. A soothing video awaits on SAP this morning and a chuckle from a UK readers about Brit tourists in Wales.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Camán. A soothing video awaits on SAP this morning and a chuckle from a UK readers about Brit tourists in Wales.


Morning, Don. How are you today? Off to SAPland soon.


----------



## SINC

I'm fine Marc. Lots to do today, so wanted to get an early start. Among them, get all my income tax stuff to my accountant now that the CIBC finally got my T4 forms to me, some 22 days past the Feb 28 deadline.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm fine Marc. Lots to do today, so wanted to get an early start. Among them, get all my income tax stuff to my accountant now that the CIBC finally got my T4 forms to me, some 22 days past the Feb 28 deadline.


Yes, this year, statements were late from all sources. Still, I find that Turbo Tax and e-filing gets things moving quickly re refunds.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention that you should check out the item on SAP, what happened the year you were born. It's the best format of this I've ever seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Forgot to mention that you should check out the item on SAP, what happened the year you were born. It's the best format of this I've ever seen.


Saw that feature, Don. The #1 event of my birth year was that Georgia Tech beat Cumberland College in a college football game 222-0 ...... still the most lopsided victory by a college/university.


----------



## friend

Got pain in my head.
Which is good because at least I know I still got a brain.


----------



## Clockwork

I hope everyone has a nice day today. Snowing in the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork said:


> I hope everyone has a nice day today. Snowing in the GTA.


Hey, Chris. Good to see you again, albeit in a virtual sense. How is Life treating you these days?

Still snowing here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Got pain in my head.
> Which is good because at least I know I still got a brain.


So said the scarecrow in The Wizard of Oz.

How are you today, my friend?


----------



## KC4

Just a quick pop in to say, Hello Shang!


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> So said the scarecrow in The Wizard of Oz.
> 
> How are you today, my friend?


Not to bad, thanks.
How's it going in mega-super-snow-everywhere-land?


----------



## friend

Afternoon Chris and Kim. 
Qué pasa amigos?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Just a quick pop in to say, Hello Shang!


Evening, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Not to bad, thanks.
> How's it going in mega-super-snow-everywhere-land?


Good to hear, Caman. 

Here in "mega-super-snow-everywhere-land" it is still snowing. We were told that we would only get about 2-4cm today ........... but that was 8 inches ago. It is still snowing heavily with strong winds. I go and shovel about every hour, and it does not look as if I have done anything about 10 minutes after I am finished. Still, if I let it build up, it will be half way up my front door, which faces northeast.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have finally completed the VIP lounge at The Cafe Chez Marc for the Shang regulars. It is a fine place for meetings or just a chance to unwind after a long day. Notice the doxie tubes that lead off from every part of this new area.


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> I'm fine Marc. Lots to do today, so wanted to get an early start. Among them, get all my income tax stuff to my accountant now that the CIBC finally got my T4 forms to me, some 22 days past the Feb 28 deadline.


I'm still waiting for mine tptptptp One FA told me that the banks have until the end of March to send out T4. 

Wonderful day here. I can hear the grass growing


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> I'm still waiting for mine tptptptp One FA told me that the banks have until the end of March to send out T4.
> 
> Wonderful day here. I can hear the grass growing


Yes Ann, if I hadn't insisted, Lord only knows when I would have got them.

On a brighter note, while out shovelling snow at -4° and a wind chill of -13°, a Robin sat in a tree across the street singing his heart out. I am now convinced it is spring in spite of all this crappy weather. Robins are never wrong. YEAH!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> I'm still waiting for mine tptptptp One FA told me that the banks have until the end of March to send out T4.
> 
> Wonderful day here. I can hear the grass growing


Evening, Ann. Glad to see you back. I can hear the grass as well ......... of course, it is screaming saying "enough snow and ice already". 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. May you find some solace and serenity in your wait. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Night all, Jeanne and Leslie too.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

4C and a wee bit sunshine.
Going to tidy up and work on the web site and the novel.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 4C and a wee bit sunshine.
> Going to tidy up and work on the web site and the novel.


Morning, Caman. This sounds like a good plan. It is proactive and gets you in a positive frame of mind. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quick buffet-style breakfast before I go out and shovel. It finally stopped snowing, but the drifts are half way up the front door. Later.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

I've already been to the airport and back... Kacey is on her way to Ecuador! To say there was an excited bunch of kids at the airport would be an extreme understatement. 


Thanks for the buffet Marc, Good luck with the snowdrifts- I've been doing my fair share of snow shoveling here this week as well. Sheesh. When is Spring going to get here? 

Good luck with the website and writing Caman. Sounds like you've got some energy today!


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc and Kim, early birds all while I slept in a wee bit. For all those folks worried about radiation in that other thread, there is good news for them on SAP today. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> 
> I've already been to the airport and back... Kacey is on her way to Ecuador! To say there was an excited bunch of kids at the airport would be an extreme understatement.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the buffet Marc, Good luck with the snowdrifts- I've been doing my fair share of snow shoveling here this week as well. Sheesh. When is Spring going to get here?
> 
> Good luck with the website and writing Caman. Sounds like you've got some energy today!


Morning, Kim. Two doxies are on board with Kacey, and three are already in Ecuador waiting for her. Thus, she will be well protected. I trust that she shall have a great trip.

Finished shoveling my back deck since the drifts there were over knee deep and it we do get the 35+cm storm that is possible, the deck would collapse under that much weight. Now, I have to tackle the front. The only saving grace is that it is good exercise.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Two doxies are on board with Kacey, and three are already in Ecuador waiting for her. Thus, she will be well protected. I trust that she shall have a great trip.
> 
> Finished shoveling my back deck since the drifts there were over knee deep and it we do get the 35+cm storm that is possible, the deck would collapse under that much weight. Now, I have to tackle the front. The only saving grace is that it is good exercise.


Thanks to overzealous building inspectors, who assumed that every deck is going to have a hot tube, our decks should be able to handle just about anything that falls on them.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Two doxies are on board with Kacey, and three are already in Ecuador waiting for her. Thus, she will be well protected. I trust that she shall have a great trip.
> 
> Finished shoveling my back deck since the drifts there were over knee deep and it we do get the 35+cm storm that is possible, the deck would collapse under that much weight. Now, I have to tackle the front. The only saving grace is that it is good exercise.


Great! Thanks for the bodyguard dogs! They should be arriving in Quito shortly after 10 pm (MDT). I'm thinking it will be straight from the airport to the hotel. Are the doxie's OK to switch from Badger to Guinea Pig rations for this service mission?


----------



## Sonal

*slinks in and grabs coffee*

Mrgh.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, Marc and Kim, early birds all while I slept in a wee bit. For all those folks worried about radiation in that other thread, there is good news for them on SAP today.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Actually, a Health Canada tracking station for radiation actually picked up minute traces of radioactive iodine 113 from the reactor in Japan. It does not pose any sort of threat, but you can imagine how far it had to travel to get here.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Thanks to overzealous building inspectors, who assumed that every deck is going to have a hot tube, our decks should be able to handle just about anything that falls on them.


Afternoon, Bob. Yes, we have the same sorts of inspectors here. Of course, we use cold tubes for the doxies, and we can't afford a hot tub, so that issue is moot.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> *slinks in and grabs coffee*
> 
> Mrgh.


No slinking for a quick drink of anything, Sonal. Sit and relax a bit.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Great! Thanks for the bodyguard dogs! They should be arriving in Quito shortly after 10 pm (MDT). I'm thinking it will be straight from the airport to the hotel. Are the doxie's OK to switch from Badger to Guinea Pig rations for this service mission?


Kim, they are ready for anything. They keep a safe distance so that Kacey may enjoy herself, but are there within a second at the first sign of danger. Still, she should be fine and have the trip of her life. Hope her camera works well and she gets loads of pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my front driveway and the driveways of the two single moms, who are at work and will come back home to find a clear driveway. Tomorrow's storm will be a snowblower event, I fear, but I got a full tank of gas and am ready to go ............ after I have a hot bath. I am stiff. Later.


----------



## friend

Didn't get much done today.
Sooo tired. 
Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Didn't get much done today.
> Sooo tired.
> Tomorrow is another day.


Sounds like Spring is upon you, Caman. Happens to all mammals. Still, as you say, along with Scarlett O'Hara, "tomorrow is another day".


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite me friends.


Good night, Caman. Hopefully, for you, tomorrow will be more productive for you. Good luck, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I hope to be up and about for out TGIF Breakfast, but I might be out shoveling the drifts if they get too deep. So, might someone else make some tea and coffee? Merci. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Let us know how you are doing in your new job. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. You are in my thoughts and prayers. While that will not change the outcome, I can only hope that it brings you a bit of comfort. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Scary -1C, but at least we have sunshine to comfort us with.


----------



## friend

Millie and Isabelle Madigan enjoying the sunshine on the beach in Lahinch, Co Clare, yesterday 
as temperatures across the country rose, hitting highs of 17 degrees in some places.


----------



## friend

Time to go and get my new glasses and find a chest of drawers for the girls room.
Got a lend of my neighbours car, so I will go wrooooom.


----------



## Dr T

friend said:


> Time to go and get my new glasses and find a chest of drawers for the girls room.
> Got a lend of my neighbours car, so I will go wrooooom.


Or just borrow my truck, it's out front in the usual place. But when you are done, please be sure and leave the keys in the ignition, in case somebody has to move it. I will get a ride from another neighbour and pick it up, later. Yeah, that is life in these Islands...


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, time to rise and shine and finish off the work week. 'Course some of us don't have that problem. We're 14° below normal spring temperatures here, basking in the winter that won't end. An incredible show of dexterity by a couple of gals in our feature video this morning on SAP along with a smile about an old man who tries to fill in for a priest. Later . . .


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, no Marc this morning. That big storm that hit them must have disrupted the power supply.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. What a morning. Got up at 3AM to see the first signs of snow starting to fall. Got up at 7AM to see a few inches on the ground. Cleared a path for the doxies and made some fresh coffee. Started to hear about all of the closures in and around St.John's. When I heard the person from Environment Canada being interviewed on the radio, I could understand why everything was closing now.

Started to shovel parts of the driveway that was out of the wind, which is blasting in from the northeast at gusts up to 110km/h. The snow is not coming down as flakes, as much as snow and ice specks. It is wet to shovel and very, very heavy. I ventured out to dig a path to the homes of the two single moms, just so that they had an escape route in case of emergencies.

20cm is down now, with another 25-35cm by this time tomorrow. On this day, back in 1943, we received 32cm, so this will easily break that record.

Guess I missed making our TGIF Breakfast. Anyone wanting some lunch???


----------



## Dr.G.

There was a two hour break in the snow and ice pellets, and when the plow came down the street, I figured it was time to get out the snowblower. I have an 8hp blower, but it was struggling with the waist-high mounds of wet snow that the plow left in front of my driveway. Still, I managed to do my driveway and the driveways of the two single moms on the street, so now I am done for now.

Tea anyone?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> There was a two hour break in the snow and ice pellets, and when the plow came down the street, I figured it was time to get out the snowblower. I have an 8hp blower, but it was struggling with the waist-high mounds of wet snow that the plow left in front of my driveway. Still, I managed to do my driveway and the driveways of the two single moms on the street, so now I am done for now.
> 
> Tea anyone?


Tea sounds good, Marc.

We have some snow here, but not as much as you folks do.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all: been busy with readin', ritin" and rithmatic [ of home buying ]. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all: been busy with readin', ritin" and rithmatic [ of home buying ]. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


Evening, Rp. So good to hear from you again, my friend. So, what news do you have to share with us???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea sounds good, Marc.
> 
> We have some snow here, but not as much as you folks do.


I shall have to make a fresh pot, Sonal. Started a fire in the fireplace, lay down for a moment once it was going, and I fell asleep on the couch. So, I shall make a fresh pot if you want some now.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Rp. So good to hear from you again, my friend. So, what news do you have to share with us???


Hi Marc, still the same old same old. I wish we could get this house matter settled, as it is a drain on things....but we shall prevail. Maybe by next week. Take care


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, still the same old same old. I wish we could get this house matter settled, as it is a drain on things....but we shall prevail. Maybe by next week. Take care


Bonne chance, mon ami. Hope this finds you and Tova well. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

The freezing rain has now turned to snow once again.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang!

It's -5 here with hoar frost and pebbled ice roadswalks - slipperier than a buttered noodle. Many accidents today, thankfully none that I was involved in.

I'm TIRED of these winter conditions! I'm going to complain to the authorities! 




Who are the authorities? Anybody got their phone number? 





Kacey is safe and sound in Quito - they went to the Equator line Museum and (supposedly) ate guinea pig. I'll believe it when I see pictures (re: the guinea pig) It's raining hard there and has been for days - Hopefully it will clear up soon for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. Glad to hear that Kacey is safe and sound in Quito. Give her my best.

I'll trade you weather, if you want. 25cm down and shoveled away ................... now it's snow again, and with about 5cm down we are being told to expect another 15cm of snow .......... topped off with a centimeter or two of ice pellets and then coated with an hour or two of freezing rain. Our high until this time next week is +1C, compared to Calgary's +11 and +13C with sunshine for late next week. So, either trade us your good weather, or just wait a day or two for good weather and Spring to finally arrive in Calgary. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Who are the authorities? Anybody got their phone number?


Every time I call, I get put on hold, and listen to crappy music which is interrupted every few moments with "All of our operators are busy at the moment. Please stay on the line. Your call is important to us."

I'm beginning to doubt that my call really is that important to them....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Every time I call, I get put on hold, and listen to crappy music which is interrupted every few moments with "All of our operators are busy at the moment. Please stay on the line. Your call is important to us."
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt that my call really is that important to them....


Toronto, Ontario - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Sonal, I would be willing to trade places with you ................ and I'll even throw in a doxie or two ............. and some Sonal Special. Deal?

Seriously, after a January with little snow, we are now getting record snowfalls in the month of March. I guess it balances out, since we are just over 11 feet of snow for the year, but I too tire of this sort of weather. Spring was actually within reach by late April/early May for the first time since the early 1980s. But that is now buried under more snow.

I need some Sonal Special .............. with a shot of something stronger. Care to share some of this Super Sonal Special? I should warn you, you will NOT want to play Scrabble with Gordon after a few cups of this brew ........... but the post-game closeness will be beautiful with him. :love2:


----------



## Sonal

I admit, we're a little spoiled weather-wise in Toronto, but that's partly why I live here.

Gordan and I are too busy to see each other much this weekend, but can I take some of that Super Special to Vienna with us? There will be no Scrabble there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I admit, we're a little spoiled weather-wise in Toronto, but that's partly why I live here.
> 
> Gordan and I are too busy to see each other much this weekend, but can I take some of that Super Special to Vienna with us? There will be no Scrabble there.


Sure. When do you head off for Vienna? I'll offer you another trade, since you want TO's weather over that of St.John's. When you get to Vienna, there shall be a supply of Super Sonal Special for you and Gordon for your entire stay ................. if you throw a Canadian penny into the Wein River (or the Wienfluss as it is called there). Deal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Out to shovel one last time so that in the morning, I won't have a foot of fresh snow to clear out of the driveway. The doxies had fun running up and down the cul de sac as I shoveled the driveway. They don't mind running through a few inches of snow. Too bad I can't hook them up to a plow of some sort ........... sort of like oxen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. Need to get up early and shovel once again, I fear. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Yes, many days are just "one of those days", but it helps to have a "caring heart". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sure. When do you head off for Vienna? I'll offer you another trade, since you want TO's weather over that of St.John's. When you get to Vienna, there shall be a supply of Super Sonal Special for you and Gordon for your entire stay ................. if you throw a Canadian penny into the Wein River (or the Wienfluss as it is called there). Deal?


Sounds like a good deal to me. We leave in a week. Send the doxies with my supply.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

We were promissed high temps, but at 5:51am it's -7C. XX)
Cleaned the kitchen from yesterdays pizza frenzy. 
Going back to bed, no one is up anyway.


----------



## friend

-3C and still horror for all the poor spring flowers that dared to pop up earlier this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me. We leave in a week. Send the doxies with my supply.


Sounds good. I shall send the doxies ahead with the SSS. They will be staying at the Grand Hotel Wien, in the Royal Dachshund Suite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. -4C and very windy here at 7AM, but at least it stopped snowing overnight.

You folks had a "pizza frenzy"? That must have been interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a nice breakfast for everyone this morning. Abouit four inches of snow fell overnight, but not enough to bring out the snowblower. So, I thought I would make some breakfast ...... and go back to bed. Enjoy, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. It's cold here to Camán at -8°. A busy day on SAP with a chuckle about obeying the rules, a great video on the Aurora, a hotel for chickens and Lola the miracle dachshund. Of course no one here will be interested in that last story, will they?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great story about Lola. Not sure if our doxies could survive like she did in that home.

So, how are you this monring? -13C with the windchill .............. if it wasn't for all this snow, one would think we were in AB.


----------



## SINC

Marc, we still have 50 cm of snow on the ground here so we're not exactly unlike you folks. Wind chills are still in the -20° range and the extreme snow pack is making temperatures some 10° below normal for this time of year. Shovelled snow piles are over six feet in height and the level snow in my back yard is waist deep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, we still have 50 cm of snow on the ground here so we're not exactly unlike you folks. Wind chills are still in the -20° range and the extreme snow pack is making temperatures some 10° below normal for this time of year. Shovelled snow piles are over six feet in height and the level snow in my back yard is waist deep.


Don't envy your windchills, Don, since -12C brought me inside after about an hour outside shoveling the fronts of three driveways. Still, if you folks get Calgary's weather at the end of next week (low teens with lots of sunshine and no more temps of zero degrees) your snow will be gone in no time. This is what I dislike about St.John's weather in April -- there is no real sunshine or melting of the snow. Such is Life.

Deborah said that this is like an Alberta winter's day, with wind and sunshine and a cutting windchill.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!



friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Cleaned the kitchen from yesterdays pizza frenzy.


Is that like an Italian or Greek version of a food fight? 

Still snowing here with about -6 degrees and thankfully no wind. 

Kacey is on a flight to the island of Baltra in the Galapagos and then she will ferry to another island, Santa Cruz. They will also be stopping at a Galapagos Tortoise farm and walking down lava tunnels. The group will also be making a visit to the Charles Darwin Scientific Station were the oldest and largest tortoises on the island are kept. 
The weather is much more pleasant on the islands, 17 to 20 degrees and mostly sunny now. 

Off to check SAP soon Don!

Be careful with all that shoveling Marc! Hopefully winter will be over for all of us soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> Is that like an Italian or Greek version of a food fight?
> 
> Still snowing here with about -6 degrees and thankfully no wind.
> 
> Kacey is on a flight to the island of Baltra in the Galapagos and then she will ferry to another island, Santa Cruz. They will also be stopping at a Galapagos Tortoise farm and walking down lava tunnels. The group will also be making a visit to the Charles Darwin Scientific Station were the oldest and largest tortoises on the island are kept.
> The weather is much more pleasant on the islands, 17 to 20 degrees and mostly sunny now.
> 
> Off to check SAP soon Don!
> 
> Be careful with all that shoveling Marc! Hopefully winter will be over for all of us soon.


Afternoon, Kim. Sounds like Kacey is having a grand time. This is one of those trips that you remember for a lifetime.

Sunny and 0C here, so shoveling is done. I have lost 12 pounds since New Year's Day, which helps my knees, and my arms and legs are again used to shoveling the heavy snow of March/April/May, so that gives my back a break. I rest my heart every so often, but that too is strong, so this is really the only upside to shoveling snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did my last bit of shoveling for the day. A neighbor needed some help so I finished off the edges of my driveway and chipped in to help him. Came back in just in time for the first High Tea of the day. I could use a break.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to sign off now for an hour or so. We are hosting an Earth Hour party. BYOD .......... except we are the only ones at the party with doxies. 

Still, have a good one, mes amis. Later.


----------



## SINC

I try to save an hour's power every day, a much more meaningful gesture that an hour a year.


----------



## Dr T

SINC said:


> I try to save an hour's power every day, a much more meaningful gesture that an hour a year.


It used to be, that we had no electrical devices in our living room. In winter, we would sit by the light of the wood stove and a few battery powered lanterns ( a set of alkaline D cells lasts all winter). And of course in summer, with about 20 feet of floor to ceiling window , we don't need lighting, or anything - all the entertainment is outside.

But now we have moved in a playback unit for CD/iPod, but it is only on for maybe an hour a day.

There, how is that for one-ups-manship? (But I agree with you about daily conservation - it's an effort worth making.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I try to save an hour's power every day, a much more meaningful gesture that an hour a year.


Agreed. We all need to do this each day of the year. Paix, mon ami.

Still, it is nice to get together on a cold winter's night with friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See y'all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Keep looking for those "earthbound angels", since they are all around you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sun blasting through our bedroom window, which obviously faces east. A nice way to wake up on a cold and quiet Sunday morning. Guess I shall have a special Sunday Brunch in Bed for you all today, served hot and ready when you rise to face this last Sunday in March. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the breakfast. A busy day ahead so I have to get to work. If you've ever wondered how to quiet a flock of noisy geese, SAP has your answer in our video of the day. Also a look at Tiger being Tiger.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the breakfast. A busy day ahead so I have to get to work. If you've ever wondered how to quiet a flock of noisy geese, SAP has your answer in our video of the day. Also a look at Tiger being Tiger.


Morning, Don. I see that SAP is now posting psuedo-porn with the "Tiger being Tiger" and the photo tour by Doug And Helen of the island of Phangan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from an early morning tutoring session with a small group of new Canadian immigrants. A very fulfilling hour or so.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Shangians. 

A promising 4C, which might be repeated tomorrow.

Taking it a wee bit easy today. Done some tidying up,
but not much more then that.
Tomorrow is that "another day" when I will perform a gymnastic
trick, impossible at my age, by kicking me own butt. 
Since I have haemophilia I will first take my medicine, 
so I wont leave a mark.  :lmao:

Kim: The pizza frenzy involved eating and enjoying ourselves.
No trowing of food was allowed.


----------



## friend




----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Sounds like and up and down day for you today. Still, as you say, tomorrow is "another day". Hang in there, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


>


How very true, Caman. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Put any sort of costume on any of our doxies, and they go into humiliation mode.


----------



## friend

Hi Marc.
You know, their eyes show quite clearly what they are thinking:
Just wait humans, one day we will rule the world and then 
ye all be sorry for this. Doxie payback is coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> You know, their eyes show quite clearly what they are thinking:
> Just wait humans, one day we will rule the world and then
> ye all be sorry for this. Doxie payback is coming.


How true, Caman. "Doxie payback" is here and now, as I try to get back into bed next to my wife for a nap ..................... only to find five of them where I want to be.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon all. Well not quite good afternoon for everyone! Good evening Caman! Good morning for those out there in Western Canada! 

It's a nice day here.. gorgeously sunny and hovering around the freezing mark. Tad bit of snow here and there and rapidly disappearing. WHOOO! 

So how's everyone today? Other than the poor innocent doxies being happily humiliated by Caman and Marc, that is. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Marc, her is a little something you may find useful in future teaching situations.

The ten most powerful two letter words:

If it is to be,
it is up to me.


----------



## friend

Hi Sharon: Doxies loves the both of us.
Especially with bbq sauce. 

Don: That is how it should be tackled. 

With the new iOS 4.3 teatering went really easy and faster.
This is my MBP with shared connection to my iPhone:


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon all. Well not quite good afternoon for everyone! Good evening Caman! Good morning for those out there in Western Canada!
> 
> It's a nice day here.. gorgeously sunny and hovering around the freezing mark. Tad bit of snow here and there and rapidly disappearing. WHOOO!
> 
> So how's everyone today? Other than the poor innocent doxies being happily humiliated by Caman and Marc, that is. :lmao::lmao:


Afternoon, Sharon. So good to see you back in The Shang once again. How is Life treating you these days?

Our snow is gaining in depth each day. 

Still, the sun is out and everything is white, so Life is good here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, her is a little something you may find useful in future teaching situations.
> 
> The ten most powerful two letter words:
> 
> If it is to be,
> it is up to me.


Excellent, Don. Merci. I have read this before, years ago. I shall pass it on to my students. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

If it is a bee,
it is honey to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> If it is a bee,
> it is honey to me.


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, Caman.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another good one, Caman. I have seen a series of these every so often.


----------



## macdoodle

Good day to all, it is sort of sunny and sort of not...  snow is lightly falling, at times... so I am guessing it is an upsy downsy day.... -1C so all is fine... 
Here is a funny for everyone...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Good to see you back in The Shang as well.

Sad, but the explanation on that picture is all too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Although the fantasy #1 post took place on Dec.31st, 1969, before the WWW was in widespread use or ehMacLand even created, the real birthdate for The Shang is Apr 4th, 2003. I think that we should have some sort of party on that day ............ and invite any and all to attend. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cameo

Good afternoon everyone, Marc, Don, Sharon, Caman...everyone!

My internet is still down, my washing machine broke, so I am at my mom's doing laundry and popping in here!

We had a snowfall, so my snowbells are once again covered in snow..........they had pushed through the ground almost two weeks ago I think. I have Lilies pushing through now as well. 

I have lost count of the robins, so I know that spring is finally here, March just hasn't realized it yet.

Work is going well. This morning was a little bit of a challenge but everyone made it through safely, although one lady did a fine job of scaring me. 

Does anyone know how well events do for business such as cottage shows, boat shows, etc? I was just wondering if it was worth my while looking into doing some for my Cameo work. Now that I am off all government programs, I want to once again start working on getting that going...........I may have mentioned this previously.

Leslie, hope things are better for you girl. Caman, hope you have peace.

Everyone take care, going to pop into Don's site while I have access! Should be back pretty soon!


----------



## friend

"The man who does not cook good food has no advantage 
over the man who can't appreciate this food." Olivia Langdon Clemens


----------



## friend

Evening Leslie and Jeanne.
Two lovely girls joined us, marvellous. 
Welcome Ladies. :clap:


----------



## Cameo

Well, we can't leave a handsome man like yourself alone now can we?
How is the weather in Sweden?


----------



## friend

Not to bad now.
Still 1C and it is 11:03PM, so all is not lost on the progress of spring.


----------



## Cameo

I hope this link works............these guys are fantastic!!!!


Só Riso Mail Vídeos Cómicos Funny Videos - Exibição de banda militar - Um espectáculo imperdível!


----------



## friend

English is a mighty hard language to learn. 
(grocery list found at Walmart)


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Hi Jeanne and Sharon- nice to see you in the Shang! 

It's another wintery day outside in this region- and NO ROBINS yet. Whaaaaaa!

No communique from Kacey in the last 24 hours - she is camping and wireless service on the islands is likely sparse at best. They will be spending the next few days in the highlands of Santa Cruz Island working on a eco project/reserve. They are getting rid of introduced coffee trees and replanting an indigenous coffee tree to Galapagos.


----------



## Cameo

Well, it seems that you CAN wash USB memory sticks.................I just accidentally put my Verbatim 8 GB memory stick through the washing machine..........it seems to work just the same as it did previously............wow! Washable electronics............


----------



## KC4

Cameo said:


> Well, it seems that you CAN wash USB memory sticks.................I just accidentally put my Verbatim 8 GB memory stick through the washing machine..........it seems to work just the same as it did previously............wow! Washable electronics............


Cool! Just don't iron it.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> "The man who does not cook good food has no advantage
> over the man who can't appreciate this food." Olivia Langdon Clemens


:lmao: :clap: :lmao: 

"The man who does not read good books has no advantage over the man who can't read these books." Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. Glad to hear that work is going well. I assume you did well on your course.

"We had a snowfall, so my snowbells are once again covered in snow..........they had pushed through the ground almost two weeks ago I think. I have Lilies pushing through now as well. 

I have lost count of the robins, so I know that spring is finally here, March just hasn't realized it yet."

Snowballs here ........ but no snowbells. The only robins we shall see for a couple of months are those that did not fly south and are now under about five feet of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Hi Jeanne and Sharon- nice to see you in the Shang!
> 
> It's another wintery day outside in this region- and NO ROBINS yet. Whaaaaaa!
> 
> No communique from Kacey in the last 24 hours - she is camping and wireless service on the islands is likely sparse at best. They will be spending the next few days in the highlands of Santa Cruz Island working on a eco project/reserve. They are getting rid of introduced coffee trees and replanting an indigenous coffee tree to Galapagos.


Evening, Kim. The only word we have about Kacey is from the Doxie Security Team watching her. She is doing well and has been crowned "Queen for a Day" on Santa Cruz Island. Thus, she blesses the newly planted trees rather than actually plants them.

Still, she is doing a fine job helping other people as well as the environment. You have helped to raise a fine daughter who should be proud of the work she it doing for other people.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. May the dips on the "emotional roller coaster" not be too steep for you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Good Night Marc - Don't let the bed doxies bite.


----------



## friend

God morning me friends. 

Even if it is -2C at 8:55am (summertime from yesterday) and though it did snow during
the night I feel hopeful over a good outcome of this day. At least we have sunshine.

Going to be a wee bit lazy and then work. 
Then off to get some seeds and a few flowers. We are going to fix up
the balcony with new UV protection plastic roof and thus extend the
flat with a much needed room. The views are great and with some insulation
it will be a room for 9-10 months a year. :clap:
I will post some pictures when the summer is here, when it's at it's best.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Night Marc - Don't let the bed doxies bite.


Better doxies biting than bed bugs, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. That sounds like a grand idea for you indoor garden. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have some fresh tea and coffee ready for you when you rise to face the new day, along with some freshly baked goodies. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc, you chaps are up early as usual. SAP is up with a funny wedding video, a recovered lotto ticket and a student who stole $60,000 worth of textbooks. Back to work now for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good pics in SAP this morning ............. I can relate to the one with the dogs in the sunlight. 

Arthritis ...........:lmao:


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc and Don.

Finally 2C here and still sunshine.
Tidying up, washing clothes and drinking far to few cups of coffee.
Paul Simon singing beautiful song and life is getting slightly better. :clap:

Happiness can be an illusive, brief acquaintance and turning your back on it
will make it leave promptly. I will make sure it knows me, what I stand for,
and hopefully it will find me worthy of its friendship.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman.

"Happiness can be an illusive, brief acquaintance and turning your back on it
will make it leave promptly. I will make sure it knows me, what I stand for,
and hopefully it will find me worthy of its friendship. " 

A beautiful thought. Sounds like you are getting into a better headspace. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, Paul Simon (and Art Garfunkle) graduated from my high school (Forest Hills High School) four years before me. They were called "Tom and Jerry" back then.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, Paul Simon (and Art Garfunkle) graduated from my high school (Forest Hills High School) four years before me. They were called "Tom and Jerry" back then.


Cool. I've know of their previous name, but not heard any music 
from those early days. Did you ever meet them or hear them play back then?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Cool. I've know of their previous name, but not heard any music
> from those early days. Did you ever meet them or hear them play back then?


In my first year in high school, Tom and Jerry came and did a benefit concert to raise money for the bell tower atop the high school, that was in need of repair. 

Forest Hills High School - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Thanks for breakfast Marc! I must go shovel the walks again today. Are you still in full snow removal mode too? 



Dr.G. said:


> Better doxies biting than bed bugs, Kim.


Luckily I've never had first hand experience with bed bugs, but I hear that they drop on the bed from the ceiling as soon as they feel warmth rising from the bed's occupants (shudder). I certainly hope the bed doxies don't do that too! 

Caman - Sounds like a grand plan for the day and garden. Looking forwards to the pics in the summer. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. No shoveling today. A light snow is falling but the couple of inches we shall get my sunset does not really need to be shoveled ........... just pushed aside.

Bed doxies do not bite, nor do they fall from the ceiling ............. they just take up a load of space in the bed. They seek out the warmth of the body in the bed and cuddle close to him/her .......... or just to each other.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

I seem to have slept oddly last night, as my right shoulder and right side of my neck hurt quite a bit. I never quite appreciated how much I use these parts of my body until right now.  Am hoping that as they stretch out a little through light use during the day, they will ease somewhat.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I seem to have slept oddly last night, as my right shoulder and right side of my neck hurt quite a bit. I never quite appreciated how much I use these parts of my body until right now.  Am hoping that as they stretch out a little through light use during the day, they will ease somewhat.


.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Ladies.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi everyone!

I'm doing alright here.. but I do have a corneal ulcer just recently diagnosed last Wednesday. The antibiotics are working its magic. Whew!! These meds sure can make you so tired and blah! 

Here's a photo sent to me from a brother in law who lives in Stephenville, NL. Virgin snow drifts are so beautiful and yet the next day I want them gone!


----------



## friend

Hi Sharon.

Glad to hear you are getting better. 
That picture alone could give me an ulcer I tell you. Scary stuff.


----------



## eMacMan

Thin layer of snow this AM told an interesting story.

We have a stump at one corner of our property. In the evenings the deer walk through there and because the winter has been so severe we have been leaving bread scraps and bird seed on the stump. Just a tidbit for the deer but they do enjoy it.

Last night for whatever reason they chose a different route to head down to the river, but a skunk discovered their horde and clearly made several trips to the stump and pretty well cleaned it out. Here's where it gets interesting. We have another stump which has also been kept clear this winter, no food there, I just use it for splitting firewood. Still the skunk showed considerable intelligence as it also trekked over to that stump to see if it too held unexpected treasure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I seem to have slept oddly last night, as my right shoulder and right side of my neck hurt quite a bit. I never quite appreciated how much I use these parts of my body until right now.  Am hoping that as they stretch out a little through light use during the day, they will ease somewhat.


Afternoon, Sonal. So Yoga stretching or slow Tai Chi moves might help, along with a heating pad. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm doing alright here.. but I do have a corneal ulcer just recently diagnosed last Wednesday. The antibiotics are working its magic. Whew!! These meds sure can make you so tired and blah!
> 
> Here's a photo sent to me from a brother in law who lives in Stephenville, NL. Virgin snow drifts are so beautiful and yet the next day I want them gone!
> 
> View attachment 19098


Afternoon, Sharon. Sorry to hear about the corneal ulcer. Good luck with your meds and your treatment.

Cool pick. Stephenville gets drier snow than we do here in St.John's and strong winds as well, so their drifting is far nicer than ours. Is your brother in law, by any chance, a teacher? If so, you might ask him if he knows me, in that I have done teacher workshops out there, along with teaching teleconference and now web courses there.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Thin layer of snow this AM told an interesting story.
> 
> We have a stump at one corner of our property. In the evenings the deer walk through there and because the winter has been so severe we have been leaving bread scraps and bird seed on the stump. Just a tidbit for the deer but they do enjoy it.
> 
> Last night for whatever reason they chose a different route to head down to the river, but a skunk discovered their horde and clearly made several trips to the stump and pretty well cleaned it out. Here's where it gets interesting. We have another stump which has also been kept clear this winter, no food there, I just use it for splitting firewood. Still the skunk showed considerable intelligence as it also trekked over to that stump to see if it too held unexpected treasure.


An interesting story, Bob. Smart skunk.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sharon. Sorry to hear about the corneal ulcer. Good luck with your meds and your treatment.
> 
> Cool pick. Stephenville gets drier snow than we do here in St.John's and strong winds as well, so their drifting is far nicer than ours. Is your brother in law, by any chance, a teacher? If so, you might ask him if he knows me, in that I have done teacher workshops out there, along with teaching teleconference and now web courses there.


Hi Marc!

No he's not a teacher. His wife is though and is a special Ed teacher. I'll ask her. 

How's the foster care front? Any further progress?


----------



## sharonmac09

friend said:


> Hi Sharon.
> 
> Glad to hear you are getting better.
> That picture alone could give me an ulcer I tell you. Scary stuff.


Hi Caman! 

How's Sweden treating you and your kids? You must've completed your painting in your flat. I hope things are coming along much better now or at least you are no longer pulling out your last remaining hairs!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Marc!
> 
> No he's not a teacher. His wife is though and is a special Ed teacher. I'll ask her.
> 
> How's the foster care front? Any further progress?


Sharon, she might know of me, or even had a course from me. As the only Glassman in the province, other than my wife, son and former wife, she should know the name had she taken a Memorial course in literacy.

Would you believe that we still have not received our formal notice of rejection based on our appeal. While we can't do anything about our genetics in terms of the health of our parents, we really can't argue against our ages. Very young children are now being kept in a foster home until they are 18, since fewer and fewer people want to adopt children older than five years old. Thus, we might be in a situation where we foster a five month old child ......... he or she is in the system, and in our care for six years ........ and then might become a ward of the province. The best interest of the child, in these cases, is staying with the foster family if there is no one to adopt the child. However, I would be in my late 60s by then, and they tend not to let people my age have young children in a foster care role. It makes no sense, but this is the current policy.

Thus, we are not sure where we stand with Child Youth and Family Services.


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Caman!
> 
> How's Sweden treating you and your kids? You must've completed your painting in your flat. I hope things are coming along much better now or at least you are no longer pulling out your last remaining hairs!


It's not too bad now. Painting isn't quite finished since I don't know if
I want the lad to do more painting. He is a eejit in so many different ways
that I think he broke some kind of record.
Kids are getting nicer and more helpful, and with spring coming .... 
By the way, I'm not getting bold quite yet.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> we are not sure where we stand with Child Youth and Family Services.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


>


Caman, there are hundreds of children waiting for adoption and even more in foster care here in NL. To think that some child is not going to receive our love and care is beyond me. Still, a part of me understands their rationale for the long term, in that when the child is 15, I shall be 77. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Kids are getting nicer and more helpful, and with spring coming ...." Very good to hear, Caman.

I think that you should now change your location and statement under your avatar. Time to move on with your life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hopefully the "chores" shall keep the "roller coaster" at a slow speed and on an even plane. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

-2C and we can expect a wee bit of snow today.
Still, spring is ....... Hello, where did you go to?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "Kids are getting nicer and more helpful, and with spring coming ...." Very good to hear, Caman.
> 
> I think that you should now change your location and statement under your avatar. Time to move on with your life.


I was just about to do that before going to bed,
so thanks for the reminder.


----------



## friend

Going for a wee drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. -1C with a couple inches of snow overnight, with snow flurries still falling now. Still, it's a quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have to start making some Spring-like breakfasts since Spring is slowling coming to most of you. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, loved those pics of "Partners For Life" dogs.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I had a feeling you would like those. I have much to do today, but Camán has helped out with an email about an amazing kid, so that will shorten my hunt this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I also like the pics every so often of the classic cars, especially those from the 50s, and, of course, the nature pics.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I actually liked the clip where the big dog helped the little dog out of the pool best. True friends.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang! 

Good SAP Don. I liked the clip of the pool rescue too. THe big dog seemed genuinely concerned for the smaller dog. 

Marc - I think some fresh baked goodies would make a fine spring treat. Maybe some berries as well. 

Caman - Nice to see your statement change under your avatar! Onward and upward! Enjoy your drive. You may need a car like the one featured on SAP today! Cool!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I actually liked the clip where the big dog helped the little dog out of the pool best. True friends.


Don, I was going to mention that one as well, along with some you have posted in the past. They are unique fillers.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - I think some fresh baked goodies would make a fine spring treat. Maybe some berries as well." A fine idea, Kim. My brother in law, who lives outside of Calgary, said that tomorrow will be the start of your spring, with sunshine and +10C temps. Enjoy the sun, warmth and berries. Care for some ice cream, or just yogurt?

Any word from Kacey?


----------



## Cameo

I hate not having internet service, I just realized that I posted I had finished my exam - and then I am totally rude and don't even post my marks or how I did, even
though Marc did ask............I only get online once in a while right now for short periods and didn't have the time to read the posts after mine, only posted a couple of quick posts in the meantime...........

I did 85% on the exam and am now a certified PSW. Work is going great, the girls are patient, knowing that I need to learn the patients needs before being able to do anything with a great deal of speed. 

We are finally back in the plus temps, so hopefully the snow will disappear in the next couple of days. My landlord is home, so no longer have to take care of their dogs as well.

So, anyhow, hope everyone is doing well. Take care and I shall check in soon. Hopefully my internet will be back up again shortly.


----------



## SINC

G'day Jeanne, nice to hear things are going well. Congrats on the exam result, well done! :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Good day to y'all! 
Beautiful warm day and bright with sun and the promise of spring... finally!! 

'Tis what it should have been on the 20 or was it the 21st this year... spring I mean.. the day of the miserable snow storm... 
Well it is gone now, and the flowers will be soon wanting to burst upon the scene... :clap:

Caman, I am glad you changed your Avatr spiel... and as for your heart being in Ireland, I hear you, it is hard to 'move' a celtic heart to unlike places, that is why I know you would have loved the east coast of Canada... another time perhaps... 

Everyone seems up and about and getting ready for the coming warmth... however, be careful what you wish for... remember those dog days of last summer? XX) when a cold wind would have made many very happy! (just for a couple of days! )

Enjoy the day... where-ever you are... !:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"I did 85% on the exam and am now a certified PSW. Work is going great, the girls are patient, knowing that I need to learn the patients needs before being able to do anything with a great deal of speed." Kudos, Jeanne. This is great news. Glad that this hurdle has been overcome and the path ahead of you is somewhat brighter and with hope and opportunity. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. How are you today? No Spring here, with flurries all day off and on. We don't get real "dog days of Summer" here in St. John's, just a few days when the humidex might hit 30C.

Still, all is quiet here, so I am not complaining. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, I too like the change in your avatar promo. Many an immigrant came to America from Ireland and he/she had the same feeling. I guess, in a way, all immigrants feel that way. Part of me shall always be back in the US, especially parts of New York State and Georgia. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea time once again. Anyone interested?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Marc - I think some fresh baked goodies would make a fine spring treat. Maybe some berries as well." A fine idea, Kim. My brother in law, who lives outside of Calgary, said that tomorrow will be the start of your spring, with sunshine and +10C temps. Enjoy the sun, warmth and berries. Care for some ice cream, or just yogurt?
> 
> Any word from Kacey?


How about frozen yogurt - the best of both worlds.

I haven't heard from Kacey directly within the last few days. I'm guessing the high mountain region where she is in the Galapagos does not have cellular service. I did hear a general report from the Head of school however, and the group is busy removing introduced blackberry bushes in order to make room for a native species of coffee tree to be planted. I also heard that the camp directors loaned the group a couple of guitars and that they were singing songs under the stars. Kacey would certainly have been in the thick of that being a guitar player. I'm sure she's having the time of her life and the Doxie guard are enjoying their guinea pig rations.



Cameo said:


> I hate not having internet service, I just realized that I posted I had finished my exam - and then I am totally rude and don't even post my marks or how I did, even
> though Marc did ask............I only get online once in a while right now for short periods and didn't have the time to read the posts after mine, only posted a couple of quick posts in the meantime...........
> 
> I did 85% on the exam and am now a certified PSW. Work is going great, the girls are patient, knowing that I need to learn the patients needs before being able to do anything with a great deal of speed.
> 
> We are finally back in the plus temps, so hopefully the snow will disappear in the next couple of days. My landlord is home, so no longer have to take care of their dogs as well.
> 
> So, anyhow, hope everyone is doing well. Take care and I shall check in soon. Hopefully my internet will be back up again shortly.


Congratulations Jeanne! That's a great result! 


Dr.G. said:


> Tea time once again. Anyone interested?


Yes please, tea would be lovely, thanks.


----------



## friend

Jeanne: Well done. 

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> How about frozen yogurt - the best of both worlds.
> 
> I haven't heard from Kacey directly within the last few days. I'm guessing the high mountain region where she is in the Galapagos does not have cellular service. I did hear a general report from the Head of school however, and the group is busy removing introduced blackberry bushes in order to make room for a native species of coffee tree to be planted. I also heard that the camp directors loaned the group a couple of guitars and that they were singing songs under the stars. Kacey would certainly have been in the thick of that being a guitar player. I'm sure she's having the time of her life and the Doxie guard are enjoying their guinea pig rations.
> 
> Yes please, tea would be lovely, thanks.



Sounds like she is having a grand time. Wish her well from me when and if you speak to her.

A belated cup of tea coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Jeanne: Well done.
> 
> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Ena

Jeanne. A big congratulations on your exam results! Sure hope that you get lots of work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Ann. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Nice of you to drop by and say hi Ann. I'm sure Jeanne appreciates it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Schwartz's the Musical brings deli story to stage - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News

This I would love to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. See y'all at the OtHD Breakfast, the last one in this month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. While you are not Shifty, you still have some of his courage and strength. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Schwartz's the Musical brings deli story to stage - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News
> 
> This I would love to see.


They would _have_ to sell smoked meat sandwiches at intermission. _Have_ to.


----------



## eMacMan

Things have finally started to melt a bit.

View attachment 19121


----------



## Dr T

eMacMan said:


> Things have finally started to melt a bit.
> 
> View attachment 19121


Pls tell em what province you took this photo in, what month, time of day etc. . That picture is scary for us here on the Wet Coast. But someday we might have to venture beyond Hope,and we should be prepared, eh...


----------



## eMacMan

Dr T said:


> Pls tell em what province you took this photo in, what month, time of day etc. . That picture is scary for us here on the Wet Coast. But someday we might have to venture beyond Hope,and we should be prepared, eh...


Yesterday, SW Alberta.


----------



## Dr T

eMacMan said:


> Yesterday, SW Alberta.


Wow , where I spent the first 9 years of my life. Yeah the piles-o-snow were over my head...


.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

-2C and spring has gone astray.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> They would _have_ to sell smoked meat sandwiches at intermission. _Have_ to.


Yes, that would be a grand idea. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Things have finally started to melt a bit.
> 
> View attachment 19121


Good to hear, Bob. By this time next week you should take another picture if there is any snow left. Bonne chance, mom ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> -2C and spring has gone astray.


Morning, Caman. -1C with a few inches of snow overnight. Spring is just a distant memory from last June.

How is Life treating you today, my friend?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A busy day today for me, so I shall have a buffet-style OtHD Breakfast for everyone when they rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a busy day here too as Crystal and I should be able to pick up our iPad 2s at London Drugs. An interesting video on SAP this morning about an encounter with a bull Moose, showing just how fast those big beasts can run. Also the lead item in WEBBITS, supplied by Camán about an autistic boy, 12, with a higher IQ than Einstein developed his own theory about relativity.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a busy day here too as Crystal and I should be able to pick up our iPad 2s at London Drugs. An interesting video on SAP this morning about an encounter with a bull Moose, showing just how fast those big beasts can run. Also the lead item in WEBBITS, supplied by Camán about an autistic boy, 12, with a higher IQ than Einstein developed his own theory about relativity.


Morning, Don. Great pics on SAP this morning. It is incredible the clarity of some of those pics ....... especially the row boat in the clear lake. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cameo

SINC said:


> Nice of you to drop by and say hi Ann. I'm sure Jeanne appreciates it.


Yes, I do! Thanks everyone!

I am actually classified as part time, but have been covering a lot of shifts. I have told them I will take pretty much everything that I can get. How have you been Ann?

Thanks for the buffet Marc!

Caman - spring will come, I am sure of it!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Cameo

Don - you always find wonderful pix for your page. I too like the boat picture - do you know where that was taken?

I will pop back here in the next couple of days.................take care everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Yes, I do! Thanks everyone!
> 
> I am actually classified as part time, but have been covering a lot of shifts. I have told them I will take pretty much everything that I can get. How have you been Ann?
> 
> Thanks for the buffet Marc!
> 
> Caman - spring will come, I am sure of it!
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Afternoon, Jeanne. Glad to hear that things are going well for you. Come back soon. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Things have finally started to melt a bit.
> 
> View attachment 19121


Boy! you must live way back in the hills!! :lmao: Our snow never got that bad.... in fact it is pretty much gone...
you may get a meltdown today as it is supposed to go to 12C later... 





KC4 said:


> They would _have_ to sell smoked meat sandwiches at intermission. _Have_ to.


I think you are absolutely correct on this one!! 



SINC said:


> Morning all, a busy day here too as Crystal and I should be able to pick up our iPad 2s at London Drugs. An interesting video on SAP this morning about an encounter with a bull Moose, showing just how fast those big beasts can run. Also the lead item in WEBBITS, supplied by Camán about an autistic boy, 12, with a higher IQ than Einstein developed his own theory about relativity.


Loved the piece on the boy genius, has anyone thought that 'autistic' is not a disease but a higher form of intelligence being introduced? I have been privileged to know some of the children with this 'mild' form and all have special gifts... they were not as glaring as this one, but all had something they excelled at, beyond their years... math, vocabulary, and reading.... seems a lot of children are being labled, when indeed they are just more 'aware' ... some in specific areas and some in all areas... 
Just a thought... 

Enjoyed the moose run... they were mighty lucky the moose was running away... I have seen a moose attack a car, it isn't pretty believe you me... one thing you learn in moose country is if you see one, you go at a snails pace, and get past them.... then get out of there... especially during rutting season!! I am sure Marc can vouch for this... 

BTW... Good morning to all...


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Don, Jeanne and Leslie. 

4C and sunshine. Quite springy indeed. 

Been to two of the kids schools at PTS talks. All good, except
that Dylan is so negative toward everything. I'm afraid that he
is depressed. The teacher will arrange a appointment whit the 
school counsellor and will keep an eye on him. 

I'm sitting working on my novel, going over what I written so far 
and cutting out a fair bit of googelygoogs that was totally useless.
I know exactly what I want to say and what kind of picture I 
want to paint, but sometimes I tend to make it so difficult and 
using far more words then needed. I hope some hard core editing 
will do the trick. One must distance oneself to ones work in the same 
way Samuel Becket did when he directed his own plays. He used to speak 
about the writer in third person and was nothing but a director. Brilliant!
I tried it myself when I directed my first play, which I had written, and 
it worked like a charm. Now I'm trying to apply it to my editing. 
I hope it will work this time as well. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Seems like you are enjoying the fruits of Spring. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a fine idea, Caman. Whatever process helps you to be productive is the one upon which you should focus. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?

I was just about to go outside with the doxies, so tea will have to wait for a bit.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Thanks for the buffet breakfast Marc. Much appreciated. Still snow on the ground here, but hopefully, like Bob's place, the melt will continue today. 

Caman - Good luck with your writing. I agree about the distancing yourself from your work in order to be able to see it without ownership. That will help you dispose of the "junk" that is cluttering up the good stuff. 

Don - Off to check SAP soon. Sounds interesting, as usual.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?
> 
> I was just about to go outside with the doxies, so tea will have to wait for a bit.


No problem, Marc, I'll have a pot ready for you when you come back in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds good, Sonal.

Hello, Kim.

Later, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Hi Sonal. 
Hope you are well.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Hi Sonal.
> Hope you are well.


Hi Caman,

Hope you are well as well. 

Writing a novel is a big project. Good luck with it.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Hi Caman,
> 
> Hope you are well as well.
> 
> Writing a novel is a big project. Good luck with it.


Thanks.
Compared to raising 7 kids? Nah. A breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks.
> Compared to raising 7 kids? Nah. A breeze.


On this point, Caman, I would have to agree with you, although I have only started to write a novel once (does a Master's thesis of 150 pages and a Doctoral dissertation of 250 pages count?), and have only been a single dad to two children. So, yes, raising 7 kids might be more difficult.


----------



## friend

Hanna, Liam and I was watching Martha Steward on the Oprah show.
Hanna asked me is I would eat meat if Martha invited me over for dinner.
I said I would not. She was surpriced that I would refuse.
"But it's Martha Steward" she said. Sure it would not make any difference to me.
"What about Paul McCartney" she asked. "He is a vegetarian". "Oh yes, he is".
Then she asked if I would eat meat it if it was Ozzie that had me over for dinner. 
I told her that I would say: "Ozzie. If you really want me to eat meat give me your 
hand and I'll bite the hand that feeds me."


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hanna, Liam and I was watching Martha Steward on the Oprah show.
> Hanna asked me is I would eat meat if Martha invited me over for dinner.
> I said I would not. She was surpriced that I would refuse.
> "But it's Martha Steward" she said. Sure it would not make any difference to me.
> "What about Paul McCartney" she asked. "He is a vegetarian". "Oh yes, he is".
> Then she asked if I would eat meat it if it was Ozzie that had me over for dinner.
> I told her that I would say: "Ozzie. If you really want me to eat meat give me your
> hand and I'll bite the hand that feeds me."


Good one, Caman. Stick to your principles .......... and your carrot stick.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Caman. Stick to your principles .......... and your carrot stick.


.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## friend

I'm using Page -09 as word processor for my novel,
but darn if I understand how to work it. Creating headings and chapters
is not like I expected and I can't get it right. It's quite a distraction and 
effects the creative process. I do want to "go Apple" this time, but it's hard.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm using Page -09 as word processor for my novel,
> but darn if I understand how to work it. Creating headings and chapters
> is not like I expected and I can't get it right. It's quite a distraction and
> effects the creative process. I do want to "go Apple" this time, but it's hard.


I have only done very basic documents in Page, Caman, so I can't be of much help. Go to the Mac Only section of ehMacLand and ask your questions there, since there are people who must use it daily who might be able to provide you with some assistance.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Ena

Cameo said:


> Yes, I do! Thanks everyone!
> 
> I am actually classified as part time, but have been covering a lot of shifts. I have told them I will take pretty much everything that I can get. How have you been Ann?
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Good to see you again so soon after your last visit. Great idea to take all the shifts you can handle. Your seniority will build in no time.

I came home to a snail mail from my employer. No, I didn't get fired . The letter was to inform me that I'd worked thirty years and to go to HR to choose a gift!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Good to see you again so soon after your last visit. Great idea to take all the shifts you can handle. Your seniority will build in no time.
> 
> I came home to a snail mail from my employer. No, I didn't get fired . The letter was to inform me that I'd worked thirty years and to go to HR to choose a gift!


Evening, Ann. Kudos on your gift. For 30 years at Memorial, I was given four coasters made from stone found in Labrador that was 500 million years old.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon amie?


----------



## SINC

Congrats on the 30 years Ann, well done!

Seems a fitting post as the first one from my new iPad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished grading for the night, so I guess it is time for me to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hopefully, the "roller coaster" ride is a bit smoother today. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Ena said:


> I came home to a snail mail from my employer. No, I didn't get fired . The letter was to inform me that I'd worked thirty years and to go to HR to choose a gift!


That's a great accomplishment Ann. Brava! Hope you had some good gifts to choose from. 



SINC said:


> Congrats on the 30 years Ann, well done!
> 
> Seems a fitting post as the first one from my new iPad.


Congrats on the new iPad too! How do you like it so far?

Good night all!


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

-2C again, but at least glorious sunshine.
Waiting for the boil eggs to be ready for my hard bread egg sandwich.
Coffee is already brewed. Then there will be work done on the novel,
before an appointment at the hospital in the afternoon. 
(just a check up)


----------



## friend

Put in a order for plastic room for the balcony. 32 mm insulation with UV protection.
It comes with all fittings and will be delivered in about 4 weeks.
With some additional insulation it will give us an extra room. A peaceful oasis that
we can use for at least 10 month of the year, depending on outdoor temp. and if
we turn on the heating or not. It will be grand indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your appointment. That solarium sounds like a grand idea. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a nice breakfast for all of you when you rise to face the new day. Order whatever you want today. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Gone over the start of the novel a few time more. 
This is where I'm at:

*Epilogue*

Irresolution, you despiteful, pitiful, ugly creature of darkness. Be gone! 
Now I, Probity, rule over these vast grounds, over the hills, over the smallest 
nooks and crannies of this kingdom. In a non-bloody coup I have entrenched 
supreme power, rightfully and unquestionably. I intend to reign until the end 
of time over what now undisputedly is my domain. Listen carefully; My domain.
This land will now be known as Soulania. Furthermore; I hereby revoke your 
citizenship. Alas, not only for yourself, but also for your trusted squires Shame, 
Despair, Guilt, Oppression and Depravation, as well as for the twins Hopelessness 
and Exhaustion. All departures from Soulania will take place immediate, without 
delay, at your own expense. Hear me and obey. 
Do not worry about Humiliation and Smothering. They are already dead. 
Bon voyage, you scum.

*Traveling*

Embarking on a journey must be one of the most marvelous ways to make a 
change in your life. To transfer yourself from one location to another and 
suddenly be in an environment that could be totally different from the one 
you just departed. To give courage a chance, to trust your inner greatness, 
to let insecurity lead you down deserted pathways to unfamiliar grounds. 
To indulge yourself in a promise of adventure which that titillating, soothing 
voice been telling you about ever since your heart saw the light of day. So 
explicit and so committed it has been whispering all these years. “Go on, go on, 
go on. You can do it. Pack a bag and explore the world. Be bald, be adventurous, 
be yourself. Ah go on, go on.” The means of travel may vary, but they are always 
second to the journey itself. We could travel by the means of a good book from the 
safety and comfort of our favorite armchair in the trusted vicinity of our own 
living room, by bus to a nearby sunny beach or baldly go by air ballon over wast 
plains of a foreign country. Maybe to wander deserted alleyways of a forgotten 
town where the winding streets have no name. The ways to travel are countless, 
but all in all of no greater importance nor of any major consequence I must say. 
The journeys end could be relevant, but it is the journey itself that really matters.
The journey is everything.
The journey is everything.

The train that will take me to springtime Paris and beyond is about to leave.
I would very much like to have your company.
Join me my friend, but please hurry.

*Reflection 1*

After locking my house I find it soothing, along with a slight eclectic sensation, 
to briefly stop and reflect for over my front door’s amazing characteristics. Truly 
worthy it is of my adoration. The respect you give a door is a respect not solely 
orientated towards the craftsmen that made it, to the forest that supplied the 
wood, to the mine that gave the metal, to the finished object itself, but also 
towards God that allows us to be here and occupy a tiny part of the universe at 
this space in time where the door is one of billion of marvelous wonders in the 
complexity His of creation. Ah, the wood. Sweet, scrumptious wood. How skilful 
the craftsmen were making this beautiful composition of kindred forest, an artefact 
of wooden love. I can feel its potent life force, putting my hands on its gorgeous 
surface. It is still vibrating, still alive. Not by much, but I do notice. Looking even 
closer now, I can see the battle it had with the elements. Fighting wind, snow, rain 
and all kind of intrusive insects. It fought hard for many years and won a glorious 
and triumphant victory. My fingernails scratch down through the varnish finding a 
hint of fresh breeze moving through leaves on a warm summers day. It must have 
been along time ago. The door is quite old being the original door and the house 
was built some hundred and fifty years ago. I close my eyes and the smell of 
woodland invites me generously. The sun is caressing the whole tree from root to 
treetop. Kissing it like a mother kiss her first born child. Tears start to form in 
the corner of my eyes and I so much want to be there with them. I too need 
sunshine, wind and .... There, look! There, high up about thirty feet or so. A bird 
has landed on a hardy branch as thick as my biceps once was. I know that bird. 
I am certain it is a Red Kite, even though it is quite rare in these parts. Indeed, it 
is a Red Kite. How beautiful. So proud in its splendor. The bird is looking straight 
at me. Eyes meet. One of us is a hunter, the other one slightly scared. Luckily I am 
not a field mouse. Not that I am afraid of dying, not at all, but I rather not leave 
this life being eaten alive. The Red Kite keep staring me down and I hear the wind
playing with the leaves, chasing each others inner spirits as the bird and I do. If I 
was a bark beetle would I be able to taste the soul of this proud, stout master of 
the perennial woody plants with its solid apical dominance? Would I read the history 
of its existence and join its longing for the sea? All trees long for the sea. That is 
why boats made out of wood sing their way across the waves and why a Captain 
who is going down with his ship never cries. At least that is what I have been told. 
Now the Red Kite leaves its royal seat with mighty, majestic strokes of wings. I am 
in envy and a small bit relieved. I too have to leave. Not happily, nay reluctant. 
Still, I must. 
Alas, back to my dwelling I go.

God opens many doors for us, for the duration of our earthly existence and beyond. 
Is that not grand and generous. Is that not wonderful, so tell me. Honestly, it is an 
act of pure love. Doors are so magical, so immensely magical indeed. A gateway to 
an adventure or a challenging hinderance to further exploration. A means of shelter
from the beasts of the woods or a fierce adversary concealing you from the world of 
wonders. Doors of the mind and doors of opportunity. Sometimes fiercely shut. 
Sometimes ajar. Oh, there are so many doors to open, so many doors to promptly 
leave alone. Many doors to find, and many doors to pass by without any regrets. 
There you have it. 
The whole time I kept the master key right there in my pocket.
Still, you knew that all along didn’t you.
Indeed you did and so did I.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very interesting, Caman. I like the format of themes (e.g., traveling) and reflections. Very poetic. Should this not transfer into an actual novel, there are one or two excellent poems within this posting. Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. Finally a day with sunshine! And the forecast, not EC by the way, calls for five more in a row. Crystal is off to Banff today in my 2001 Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited as her Nissan Xterra has some issues and it may require replacement, a 2003 with only 143,000 km. My 2001 has only 80,000 km on it. So I will be driving the Xterra for a few days, a refresher course in how to drive a standard transmission five speed. An interesting tale with video of a poltergeist in the UK on SAP this morning along with a look at a luxury steam train in South Africa.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Sinc, et all, and good afternoon Caman.

Sunny in LaSalle today. Still house hunting, someday's its two forward and one back, others its one forward and two back. But we soldier on. Thought I would add a musical note to today's posting ...house hunting is very much like this....

YouTube - One Night in Bangkok - Murray Head (HQ Audio)


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello, Rp. Good to see you back here in The Shang. What seems to be the sticking points re finding a house? I know that when we were looking back in 1996, we spent 6 months looking all over St.John's .......... and then chose a house two blocks from where we were living. Took the movers 10 hours to box everything up, drive it two blocks, and then unload it.

Still, I wish you better luck in finding a house than we did, although we are quite pleased with what we found, but it was exhausting looking at homes day after day after day. It is a big decision that should not be rushed, so I wish you patience and good luck. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Caman - The writing is great - Keep it up! 

Rp - Good luck house hunting. I too know the marathon of looking at house after house. We must have looked at dozens before we decided to lease...and then we toured at least a dozen more before we choose one to lease. Ughh.

Don - Off to check SAP soon! Good luck wit the Xterra. The clutch must be a challenge with a trick hip. I used to drive a 5 speed all of the time, but I remember, it wasn't pretty when I was first learning. Eeeesh.

Marc - How's teaching going? How many students do you have this semester?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you today? Any word from Kacey?

Teaching is going well. There are about two weeks left in the semester. I have 75 students in three classes this semester, will have 90 students in three classes in Intersession, and 90 students in three classes in the summer. All are online, so it should be interesting once again. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, Sinc, et all, and good afternoon Caman.
> 
> Sunny in LaSalle today. Still house hunting, someday's its two forward and one back, others its one forward and two back. But we soldier on. Thought I would add a musical note to today's posting ...house hunting is very much like this....
> 
> YouTube - One Night in Bangkok - Murray Head (HQ Audio)


As long as you have a clear understanding of the purpose of the hunt you should be successful.

George Carlin explains it best.

YouTube - George Carlin Talks About "Stuff"


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> As long as you have a clear understanding of the purpose of the hunt you should be successful.
> 
> George Carlin explains it best.
> 
> YouTube - George Carlin Talks About "Stuff"


Very true, Bob. At the time, my wife was pregnant and we needed a house suitable for a baby, an 8 year old, a proudly disable 11 years old and three dogs.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## macdoodle

Good day all, overcast and all it is warm-ish and I like it... 




friend said:


> Hanna, Liam and I was watching Martha Steward on the Oprah show.
> Hanna asked me is I would eat meat if Martha invited me over for dinner.
> I said I would not. She was surpriced that I would refuse.
> "But it's Martha Steward" she said. Sure it would not make any difference to me.
> "What about Paul McCartney" she asked. "He is a vegetarian". "Oh yes, he is".
> Then she asked if I would eat meat it if it was Ozzie that had me over for dinner.
> I told her that I would say: "Ozzie. If you really want me to eat meat give me your
> hand and I'll bite the hand that feeds me."


:lmao::lmao::clap: that is the way Caman, celebrities are just ordinary people ... perhaps you could teach MS a few lessons on real 'healthy eating!' 
stay true to yourself, no one else cares really...


----------



## Rps

I guess this would indicate that Caman is a humanitarian.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess this would indicate that Caman is a humanitarian.


Very true, Rp. Very true ............. and a vegetarian.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, you have been very active in the Canada Elections thread, and I think that you have earned a special cup of Sonal Special Herbal Tea ................. delivered to your door. Enjoy. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, you have been very active in the Canada Elections thread, and I think that you have earned a special cup of Sonal Special Herbal Tea ................. delivered to your door. Enjoy. Paix, mon amie.


Thank you, Marc. 

Sometimes arguing with people can be a great way to vent a little stress.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thank you, Marc.
> 
> Sometimes arguing with people can be a great way to vent a little stress.


Well, if you are stressed, then a back rub and/or a warm doxie pup is what you need. Seriously, it is a scientific fact that interacting with a dog or cat can reduce stress, even just with the petting or stroking of its fur.

So, if the tea is not enough to reduce your stress, Gordon might supply the backrub and I shall supply the doxies.

Soon you shall be in Vienna and this will all be just a distant memory.


----------



## Rps

So, Marc, are you saying Sonal should get a beau-dachs treatment?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So, Marc, are you saying Sonal should get a beau-dachs treatment?


Great one, Rp. :clap::clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Soon you shall be in Vienna and this will all be just a distant memory.


Just 2 more days.

Part of me is glad to get away from it all, and part of me thinks, oh man, this is very critical point in time and I won't be here.... 

Oh well. There is always email and cell phones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Just 2 more days.
> 
> Part of me is glad to get away from it all, and part of me thinks, oh man, this is very critical point in time and I won't be here....
> 
> Oh well. There is always email and cell phones.


Don't ruin your vacation in Vienna with email and cell phones. Be free from this stress and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Don't ruin your vacation in Vienna with email and cell phones. Be free from this stress and enjoy yourself.


I'd like to, but some of the things that have come up this week are fairly serious.

Other people are handling it, but if anything changes or is needed from me, I have to be able to respond fast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'd like to, but some of the things that have come up this week are fairly serious.
> 
> Other people are handling it, but if anything changes or is needed from me, I have to be able to respond fast.


Sorry to hear this, Sonal. Vienna is such a romantic city.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of romance, time to call it a night and to spend some quality time with Deborah. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I hope that Spring continues to provide you with warm hugs. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How are you today? Any word from Kacey?
> 
> Teaching is going well. There are about two weeks left in the semester. I have 75 students in three classes this semester, will have 90 students in three classes in Intersession, and 90 students in three classes in the summer. All are online, so it should be interesting once again. We shall see.


Glad to hear the teaching is going well Marc - so many students. Phew!

Kacey is doing OK, thanks. She was on Plaza Island earlier today but has since returned to Quito. She's had some bad luck with her camera though - full story in the Photo threads. So she is very upset about that, especially since today was a day of seeing very many animals. 

I'm guessing her friends will be happy to share their pictures with her. 


Sonal - Your trip sounds awesome. I would like to visit there one day. I hope you have a great time there.

Good Night all.


----------



## friend

Good morning Shangerinos. 

Finally the temp. is going in the right direction.
2C, but it is raining. 
Who is in charge? What is the name of the weather angel dealing with Skarpnäck? 

Off to school and playschool with the kids.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Very interesting, Caman. I like the format of themes (e.g., traveling) and reflections. Very poetic. Should this not transfer into an actual novel, there are one or two excellent poems within this posting. Just a thought.





KC4 said:


> Caman - The writing is great - Keep it up!


Thank you me friends.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> I'd like to, but some of the things that have come up this week are fairly serious.
> 
> Other people are handling it, but if anything changes or is needed from me, I have to be able to respond fast.


Good luck sorting that out. :clap:
As Marc said, Vienna is an amazing place. I was there in -72 and -83.
Really nice and most interesting.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> ...
> Teaching is going well. There are about two weeks left in the semester. I have 7,500 students in three classes this semester, will have 900 students in three classes in Intersession, and 56,890 students in three classes in the summer. All are online, so it should be interesting once again. We shall see.


I don't know if I quoted you correctly. My eyes are getting old, not me, just my eyes.

I have to teech reedin to sum lerners this year, and maybe you Kan halp me?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr T said:


> I don't know if I quoted you correctly. My eyes are getting old, not me, just my eyes.
> 
> I have to teech reedin to sum lerners this year, and maybe you Kan halp me?


Morning, Terry. Yes, I can be of some help with your inventive spelling, but numeracy learning problems are not really my area of expertise. 

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Glad to hear the teaching is going well Marc - so many students. Phew!
> 
> Kacey is doing OK, thanks. She was on Plaza Island earlier today but has since returned to Quito. She's had some bad luck with her camera though - full story in the Photo threads. So she is very upset about that, especially since today was a day of seeing very many animals.
> 
> I'm guessing her friends will be happy to share their pictures with her.
> 
> 
> Sonal - Your trip sounds awesome. I would like to visit there one day. I hope you have a great time there.
> 
> Good Night all.


Morning, Kim. Sorry to hear of Kacey's camera problems.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you me friends.


You are welcome, my friend. Keep writing ....... Keep the Faith.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Busy day today but I still have time to make all of you a fine April TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
After a long 7-day drive, we have made it to Toronto from BC!
So far, the transition has been difficult - new school for the boys, temporary accommodations until we get our house in June, and I am really missing the coast.

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> After a long 7-day drive, we have made it to Toronto from BC!
> So far, the transition has been difficult - new school for the boys, temporary accommodations until we get our house in June, and I am really missing the coast.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.


Morning, Dana. Sorry to hear of the difficult transition for your two sons.  Hopefully, everyone will start to feel more at home in TO. Where are you actually living in the GTA?


----------



## SINC

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> After a long 7-day drive, we have made it to Toronto from BC!


Yep, she's a big country Dana, but by my calculations, that is averaging about 600 km per day. Pretty good time considering the distance of about 4,400km or so. That is unless you cut through the USA to dodge the trek around Lake Superior and reduce that by a goodly amount. Six hours driving for seven days is quite a task. When you add in the coffee breaks, bathroom stops and meal times, that usually means about nine to ten hours a day on the road, only to end it in a strange bed. At least in our motor home, that kind of distance can be done in great comfort with a bathroom on board, meals and snacks too and our own bed every night.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the TGIF breakfast. A soothing look at the world's largest aquarium today on SAP is worth a few minutes just to relax.


----------



## Sonal

Wow. Quite a drive, Dana. Welcome to Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don ......... morning, Sonal. How is everyone today?


----------



## SINC

Pretty good thanks Marc. Ann and I are going for our eye exams today, normally a half hour trip of one km or so, but not today. Our optometrist pulled up stakes and moved to The Bay in West Edmonton Mall. That means a 30 km round trip and delving into the depths of the place, something I detest. It is too big, too busy and too much for me most days. I only ever go there to visit the Apple Store and I have figured a way do accomplish that with a walk of only about a half km. Other than that, my day is just fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and Stephen have been to the West Edmonton Mall, but I have not. Sounds like a huge place, complete with their own wave maker for surfing. 

Luckily, my eye doctor and eye surgeon are within a 3-5 minute walk from my home through Churchill Park, as is my dentist.


----------



## SINC

Marc, perhaps this will give you a better idea of the sheer size of the mall. I have outlined the approximate area in red:


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Pretty good thanks Marc. Ann and I are going for our eye exams today, normally a half hour trip of one km or so, but not today. Our optometrist pulled up stakes and moved to The Bay in West Edmonton Mall. That means a 30 km round trip and delving into the depths of the place, something I detest. It is too big, too busy and too much for me most days. I only ever go there to visit the Apple Store and I have figured a way do accomplish that with a walk of only about a half km. Other than that, my day is just fine.


Is that still a construction zone for the entire trip?


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Is that still a construction zone for the entire trip?


The construction is for the completion of the leg of Anthony Henday Drive abutting St. Albert and runs for about 4 km of the 13 km run to WEM. That section is expected to open to traffic by this fall.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Sorry to hear of Kacey's camera problems.


Yeah, she is a sad puppy today. Hopefully she doesn't let the incident ruin her enjoyment of the trip. 



danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> After a long 7-day drive, we have made it to Toronto from BC!
> So far, the transition has been difficult - new school for the boys, temporary accommodations until we get our house in June, and I am really missing the coast.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.


Nice to hear from you Dana. Wow, that's a big move. Hope you like Toronto once you get settled.



eMacMan said:


> Is that still a construction zone for the entire trip?


HA! Bob, for a second I thought you were asking this of Dana! (snOrt!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, is the camera DOA?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, perhaps this will give you a better idea of the sheer size of the mall. I have outlined the approximate area in red:


Quite the mall, Don. Personally, I dislike malls .......... and will NOT go to a mall of any sort after American Thanksgiving, which is the fourth Thursday in November .............. and not step foot in a mall until after the second week in January.


----------



## SINC

Well here I sit while Ann is looked at by the doc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well here I sit while Ann is looked at by the doc.


I shall keep you company, Don. Do any shopping in THE MALL???


----------



## Dr.G.

We are now less than three days about from the Shang's birthday, and less than 18,000 views for the Shang until we hit the 3 million mark. I think that we should celebrate each event in some manner. Any suggestions????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, not sure exactly when you shall be leaving for Vienna this weekend, but have a great trip. bon voyage. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, not sure exactly when you shall be leaving for Vienna this weekend, but have a great trip. bon voyage. Paix, mon amie.


Thank you Marc. I leave tomorrow afternoon, so I think I should probably do some laundry tonight so I have something clean to wear.... can't give the Viennese a poor impression of die Kanadierin. 

(I'm here, I'm just quiet.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thank you Marc. I leave tomorrow afternoon, so I think I should probably do some laundry tonight so I have something clean to wear.... can't give the Viennese a poor impression of die Kanadierin.
> 
> (I'm here, I'm just quiet.)


Well, bon voyage, Sonal. I hope you and Gordon have a grand time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to get up early to shovel  and then tutor  . Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Jeanne. Deborah was thinking of looking for a frame for your Gracie work of art tomorrow if we don't get snowed in. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Jeanne. Deborah was thinking of looking for a frame for your Gracie work of art tomorrow if we don't get snowed in. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


Oops? Didn't Leslie make the Gracie art? Or is it me that is confused?


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

2C here, but wet and cloudy. 
The kids decided that I needed to wake up early today at 7:20am
I'm glad that they think of me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oops? Didn't Leslie make the Gracie art? Or is it me that is confused?


Yes, mea culpa. Well, at least I got in two good nights in one posting.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 2C here, but wet and cloudy.
> The kids decided that I needed to wake up early today at 7:20am
> I'm glad that they think of me.


Morning, Caman. My doxies felt the same way ........... except they wanted to go out at 6AM. tptptptp

How are you this fine wintery day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine buffet-style breakfast/brunch so that you may have something warm when you choose to rise and face the day. I have to go and shovel once again, and then tutor, so I shall be busy this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.

I'm grand. I hope you, Deborah and all 1001 doxies are well too.

After tidying up the kitchen, after last nights Friday pizza party,
I'm having a quick cup of java. At 12:45 I'm taking the two youngest kids
down to the Saturday Club here nearby for a film and waffles. It's free and
they enjoy themselves. I will bring my MBP and work on my novel meanwhile.
I'm getting back into writing now. It is such a joy when you manage to choose 
and combine word into sentences that explains and paint the picture you want 
to display. I feel, if not like a King, a wee bit royal-struck and on occasion, just for 
a split second, as I'm looking over God's shoulder having a peek at how it really 
should be done. I'm sure that is how Joyce, Camus, Shakespeare and their pears 
felt most of the time. I can only guess.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, glad to see the writing is going well and you seem so upbeat about it.

Marc, I hope there is not too much shovelling for you today.

When you're done take a moment to enjoy a real belly laugh on SAP this morning in today's humour piece called "How much would you give?". Then be amazed at today's video of South Africa's Lion King.


----------



## friend

Morning Don. 

We are at The Saturday Club and were joined by Siobhán.
It's our next door neighbour that hold it. It's just us five here today.
Off to check out today's SAP.


----------



## SINC

Nearly forgot to mention the short clip today on SAP. It's called, Whoops, sorry about that", but it does show the art of being nonchalant when closing an airline luggage bin.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Nearly forgot to mention the short clip today on SAP. It's called, Whoops, sorry about that", but it does show the art of being nonchalant when closing an airline luggage bin.


It was funny, but it's fake isn't it? 
It looks like he takes a wee bit easy for that 
last attempt, so that the lad can put his head in.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm getting back into writing now. It is such a joy when you manage to choose 
and combine word into sentences that explains and paint the picture you want 
to display. I feel, if not a King, a wee bit royal-struck and on occasion, just for 
a split second, as I'm looking over God's shoulder having a peek at how it really 
should be done. I'm sure that is how Joyce, Camus, Shakespeare and their pears 
felt most of the time. I can only guess. "

A unique way of seeing writing, Caman, but one which I feel many writers feel. Good to see you back into doing something that you enjoy and that helps to make your life more positive. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from an hour of tutoring, and many are now just experiencing their first winter here in St.John's ......... and wondering when it shall end. Some are horrified when I tell them that today's snow/ice pellets/sleet and rain event is common until May 24th. I fear that many will not stay in NL because of the weather. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Back from an hour of tutoring, and many are now just experiencing their first winter here in St.John's ......... and wondering when it shall end. Some are horrified when I tell them that today's snow/ice pellets/sleet and rain event is common until May 24th. I fear that many will not stay in NL because of the weather. We shall see.


I understand their worry.
From what I learned about St. John trough you I could imagine
how nice life must be, but the weather will keep me from 
ever moving there. I could not muster the inner strength a resident
must have to survive there. I like to visit though, but during the summer.


----------



## friend

I had a shower before I went down here and during it I had
an epiphany and thus I know how the novel will end.
I cant tell ye for obviously reasons, but also because it is a
"gasping ending" that we did not expect. 
(I say we, since this was not according to plan and unexpected even to me)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I understand their worry.
> From what I learned about St. John trough you I could imagine
> how nice life must be, but the weather will keep me from
> ever moving there. I could not muster the inner strength a resident
> must have to survive there. I like to visit though, but during the summer.


Yes, people are amazed that I chose to come here from Georgia ........ and then stayed all these years. Still, I have a good job, and I like St.John's ....... I just hate the weather. So, two out of three is not a bad deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I had a shower before I went down here and during it I had
> an epiphany and thus I know how the novel will end.
> I cant tell ye for obviously reasons, but also because it is a
> "gasping ending" that we did not expect.
> (I say we, since this was not according to plan and unexpected even to me)


Well, are we going to find out what this ending might be??????? Or, will we have to read the book?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, are we going to find out what this ending might be??????? Or, will we have to read the book?


Ye have to read the book.
I don't want to ruin it for ye. 
It will be worth it, I promise.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ye have to read the book.
> I don't want to ruin it for ye.
> It will be worth it, I promise.


I assume that I shall be able to buy an autographed copy?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

We are experiencing a huge spring storm here in Calgary. One of those major ones that will shut down the city for a bit. It's not cold, but a terrible amount of snow...up to 25 cm forecast. Yep, both Lee and I have been shoveling, shoveling, shoveling...3 walks done and by the time we finished, we needed to do it again..the snow is coming that fast. 

I don't think we're going anywhere today. Just being outside we could hear enough chaos in the distance (horns, sirens, tires spinning and more sirens, etc) to know to stay off the roads. 

Yes Marc, Kacey's camera is kaput. Poor girl. She worked hard to save for it too. Today she and her traveling group are going shopping in the Otavalo Market and then to the high mountain village regions near San Clemente.

Caman - I like the sound of your enthusiasm when writing. Woot! Keep it going! 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. You got snow too?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - Off to check out SAP soon. You got snow too?




Does that answer your question?

Not a single flake, sunny and melting.


----------



## KC4

Haaaaahahahah! 

I don't mad, I get even.........
Mwaahahahahaahaaaaa....


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> I don't get Mad


You could subscribe.


----------



## KC4

Hahah! I used to love reading this magazine.


----------



## friend

What - Me worry?


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> What - Me worry?


Ha! Cute! 




I just saw a couple people walking down the street wearing snowshoes. 

Seriously.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Ha! Cute!


It's Liam a week ago.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I just saw a couple people walking down the street wearing snowshoes.
> 
> Seriously.


We've developed just enough cloud cover to obscure the sun, but you can still see it. They say it will shine brightly again this afternoon though and the running water bit will continue. Our daughter was in Banff for Thursday and Friday nights, but when she heard the forecast, she headed for home and arrived about 10 last night. Good thing she did. Bonus, I got my 4 x 4 back a day early too.

➤ I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> ➤ I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas!


Hah! I think I'm gonna get out the Bailey's...you know, to be festive and all.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, if I lived in Calgary, I'd be drinking too. I, on the other hand, will open the motor home windows and screen door and have a cold one while enjoying the sunshine, fresh air and the sound of running water. 

In an email from my pal BC in Calgary this morning, he wrote:

"On a sad note, white stuff is falling heavily from the sky, everything is covered in it again. If I didn't know better I'd think snow and endless winters were a Liberal invention. It's just the kind of thing those guys would come up with.

I suppose this winter is no different than any other I've survived, but damn, it just seems interminable this year."


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Sorry to hear about Kacey's camera. Hopefully, others in her group will share their pics with her.

Deborah spoke to her dad, who lives in Calgary SW, and he said that there is snow, but it shall all be gone by next week. Spring has come to AB full force next week, so enjoy your last bit of winter today.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> You could subscribe.


Good one, Caman. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hahah! I used to love reading this magazine.


As did I, Kim ........... and many of my generation.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> As did I, Kim ........... and many of my generation.


Me too. I especially remember the folding of the cover 
page giving it a different meaning the full page.
I also think I got the inspiration to my mouse character 
that I used to draw from the spy. My kids often asks me
to start drawing it again, and I might just do that.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Me too. I especially remember the folding of the cover
> page giving it a different meaning the full page.
> I also think I got the inspiration to my mouse character
> that I used to draw from the spy. My kids often asks me
> to start drawing it again, and I might just do that.


I remember that Mad fold-in feature, Caman, along with "Spy vs Spy", "The Lighter Side of..." and its television and movie parodies. A true countercultureal gem.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I remember that Mad fold-in feature, Caman, along with "Spy vs Spy", "The Lighter Side of..." and its television and movie parodies. A true countercultureal gem.


That's it. :clap:
Thank you Marc.

Could I ask you something here?
I wonder if you, or any of ye others, see what ye are writing?
I have never asked anyone, so I don't know how others experience this.
I see a picture of all or most of what I am writing about, wether it is 
poetry, my novel or a grocery list. If I write pineapple in my grocery list 
I see it in my head and I form a picture of the kind of pineapple I am talking 
about, i.e. fresh, canned or crushed. Is that how it is for people in general?


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> I wonder if you, or any of ye others, see what ye are writing?
> I have never asked anyone, so I don't know how others experience this.
> I see a picture of all or most of what I am writing about, wether it is
> poetry, my novel or a grocery list. If I write pineapple in my grocery list
> I see it in my head and I form a picture of the kind of pineapple I am talking
> about, i.e. fresh, canned or crushed. Is that how it is for people in general?


Absolutely Caman. I do that as a matter of routine. I assume everybody does. 

How about this, when I read a list of ingredients on a recipe, my brain starts to assemble the flavors so that I can "pre-taste" it. 


Just finished our second round of shoveling. Today, I really wish I had a snow blower. This is heavy, wet stuff.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Absolutely Caman. I do that as a matter of routine. I assume everybody does.
> 
> How about this, when I read a list of ingredients on a recipe, my brain starts to assemble the flavors so that I can "pre-taste" it.


Good. Thanks for letting me know.
I'm different enough as it is.


----------



## KC4

Hey! I just noticed it's Warren's Birthday today! 

Happy Birthday Warren, wherever you are today!


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Hey! I just noticed it's Warren's Birthday today!
> 
> Happy Birthday Warren, wherever you are today!


Happy Birthday Warren.


----------



## danalicious

SINC said:


> Yep, she's a big country Dana, but by my calculations, that is averaging about 600 km per day. Pretty good time considering the distance of about 4,400km or so. That is unless you cut through the USA to dodge the trek around Lake Superior and reduce that by a goodly amount. Six hours driving for seven days is quite a task. When you add in the coffee breaks, bathroom stops and meal times, that usually means about nine to ten hours a day on the road, only to end it in a strange bed. At least in our motor home, that kind of distance can be done in great comfort with a bathroom on board, meals and snacks too and our own bed every night.


Sinc,
We did go through the US. Still, it was a long haul. We managed to take a couple of detours: one to see Devil's Tower and the other to see Mt. Rushmore. You are correct though - with all the coffee, bathroom and meal stops it seemed like a longer drive.

Our longest day was 17 hours on the road, and that included hitting a sudden snow storm in Minnesota and skidding into the median ditch. I have to applaud 911 though. They had a tow truck there within 15 minutes and we were out of the ditch 15 minutes later.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That's it. :clap:
> Thank you Marc.
> 
> Could I ask you something here?
> I wonder if you, or any of ye others, see what ye are writing?
> I have never asked anyone, so I don't know how others experience this.
> I see a picture of all or most of what I am writing about, wether it is
> poetry, my novel or a grocery list. If I write pineapple in my grocery list
> I see it in my head and I form a picture of the kind of pineapple I am talking
> about, i.e. fresh, canned or crushed. Is that how it is for people in general?


Only when I used to write poetry, Caman. Most of my writing these days is academic, and not easily visualized.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hey! I just noticed it's Warren's Birthday today!
> 
> Happy Birthday Warren, wherever you are today!


Happy Birthday, Warren. :clap::clap::clap:
Come back to celebrate The Shang's birthday on Monday. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. Speak with you are Sunday Brunch. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal must be in Vienna by now. I hope she has a great trip ............. and one that is relaxing. She has earned the break.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Might have to shovel a bit tomorrow, but nothing major and it shall not prevent me from making Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well and without too much snow. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Might have to shovel a bit tomorrow, but nothing major and it shall not prevent me from making Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


I just finished shoveling for the third time today...and it's still coming down. Non 4WD vehicles are stuck everywhere. Pushed one out just across the street about 20 minutes ago - and I expect another to be trapped before morning. 

Good Night Marc and the rest of the Shang Gang!


----------



## friend

God morning all. 

8C here and the snow is going fast. 
Thank God for that.

Been up since 8am. Aiofe was told to go to her room, firmly but not angrily,
because she had been taking sweets out of her brothers drawer.
She started to cry and continue for 1 hour. I'm exhausted.
(she was not in her room for more then 10 min)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sorry to hear about the Aiofe situation. How about a strong cup of coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine Sunday Brunch ready for you when you rise to face the day ........ as well as lots of strong coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, was watching the CBC news where they were interviewing folks in Calgary who were saying that they took their snow tires off their cars last week when it was sunny and warm there. Still, most said that by next weekend, all your snow will be gone. So, hang tough. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Sorry to hear about the Aiofe situation. How about a strong cup of coffee?


Morning Marc.
Please, as strong as strong can be and black as asphalt from hell.  

Thinking on finding a wife and then taking a job on Svalbard.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> Please, as strong as strong can be and black as asphalt from hell.
> 
> Thinking on finding a wife and then taking a job on Svalbard.


Not sure what "Svalbard" might be, nor if "finding a wife" is the solution to your problems, Caman. Is there no social services provided to you as a single parent by either Sweden or Stockholm?


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, found this re Svalbard --

"Svalbard is an archipelago in the Arctic, constituting the northernmost part of Norway. Located north of mainland Europe, it is about midway between mainland Norway and the North Pole."

Not sure if this is a solution.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure what "Svalbard" might be, nor if "finding a wife" is the solution to your problems, Caman. Is there no social services provided to you as a single parent by either Sweden or Stockholm?


Don't want them around and anyway they can't help with Aiofe.
She is like this and I only hope that her condition will improve 
with time. Finding a wife is just a wee joke at the moment and not 
a serious solution to anything.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, found this re Svalbard --
> 
> "Svalbard is an archipelago in the Arctic, constituting the northernmost part of Norway. Located north of mainland Europe, it is about midway between mainland Norway and the North Pole."
> 
> Not sure if this is a solution.


Well, the kids wont be able to bug me if I'm there,
far far away from all but snow and polar bears.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, time for the lighter side now with a great edition of SAP this morning. A tale on financial planning and how women are so much better at it, a pit bull's encounter with a porcupine that will amaze you and if you love to travel by train, a video of Africa's Blue Train that we've featured for a couple of days now that will show you all the perks of luxury travel. Toss in a chap who really knows how to ride a motorcycle for a nice rounded out package for a lazy Sunday morn.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Don't want them around and anyway they can't help with Aiofe.
> She is like this and I only hope that her condition will improve
> with time. Finding a wife is just a wee joke at the moment and not
> a serious solution to anything.


Still, the various social service agencies might be able to provide you with some help outside of the home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great animal pics today ............. except for that poor pit bull.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, one has to pity that pit, although all ended well. Had it not, I would never use the story.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, one has to pity that pit, although all ended well. Had it not, I would never use the story.


Very wise ................. here are some of my favorite "parterns" pics of Rootie and Daisy when she was a pup. Hard to believe that she will be 10 in Sept.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, tomorrow is The Shang's 8th birthday ........... 56 in doxie years .............. and it has been a grand ride.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Still, the various social service agencies might be able to provide you with some help outside of the home.


Help? 
No, I need counsellors for the kids.
I thought things were getting better. How stupid of me.

Arguing with each other and me, insulting me, not listening, not following
the rules, pointing the finger at the others, crying and shouting 
and Hanna constantly trying to tell me what to do.
All my fault.
Yes it is, for marrying to women that should have been permanently kept on 
medication and never had any children, never mind husbands.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, yes, obtaining counselling for the children and yourself is one form of help that you might obtain. With your situation and income, is this not available?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, yes, obtaining counselling for the children and yourself is one form of help that you might obtain. With your situation and income, is this not available?


It is a struggle to get someone that actually can deal with
it in an appropriate way. Some counsellors are just wrong.

I tell you what just happen. I booked the laundry room for 1:00am.
We then have it from 1-4.
I asked them all to give me any clothes they wanted to have washed.
I ask Siobhán to go down and put the clothes in the dryer and she is
upset that she doesn't get to wash her stuff. Why, you ask?
Since it is to late to put another machine on. It will not start after 3:15
It's of cause my fault, since I didn't tell her. Well, I said that I did tell all
of them and she shouts at me; It's your fault. I didn't pay attention!!! 
She went down to try to book a later time and cancelled this booking
so now she can't leave or we can't get in to collect the clothes when they
are dry. She called on her cell to tell me this; Thanks Da!!!!! Thanks a lot!!!

Meanwhile I put on water for pasta and Aiofe is complaining that she
doesn't get food in this house and that she wants a ma instead. She is now 
crying like mad because she want to go out alone (I'm making dinner) and
there are no kids out and the cops caught a pedophile last week that had been
attacking girls in the area. Liam is p...ed off because his train broke and crying, 
Ciarán took off in a huff and a puff because I said that I need more co-operation 
from them all and that none off them actually did listen enough. Hanna is angry because I said that I will cancel the internet subscription, get mobile internet and 
let them use it for an hour each, since they are on the web far to much now. 
She is furious.

Dylan is OK, even though I took him off the computer for two days because
he was talking back to me.
This is how my last hour has been like.
I'll spare you what happen earlier.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear you, Caman. There is no easy solution to your situation. It is a difficult bind you are in right now, and I guess you are just going to have to remain an adult and their parent and do what is best for everyone right now, whether they like it or not. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I hear you, Caman.
> Good luck, my friend.


Thank you Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you Marc.


No problem. I had no where near the sort of difficulties you are experiencing as a single parent, but I know some of the stress you are going through right now. Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: 
I found this and thought it would go along with the dog theme today. Don maybe an SAP item if you haven't already seen it.

YouTube - Bad Dog


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Thinking on finding a wife .....


You got it all wrong Caman - they find YOU! 

Hang in there buddy - sounds like you've had a rough day already. 
Don't you wish sometimes that there was a "reset" button on your day? 




Dr.G. said:


> Kim, was watching the CBC news where they were interviewing folks in Calgary who were saying that they took their snow tires off their cars last week when it was sunny and warm there. Still, most said that by next weekend, all your snow will be gone. So, hang tough. Paix, mon amie.


Thanks Marc - It's bright and sunny out there now. Looks like there is another layer of snow to shovel, but at least no more is falling. I anticipate a mess this week as it all melts. 

Kacey is staying with a family in a remote mountain village. She slept in a hut and said she was quite cold overnight. This morning she was awoken by a rooster perching and crowing in the window sill and then a lamb bleating. Hee hee...what an experience for her! 

Rp - THat video is hilarious....thanks for the laugh!

Don - Off to check out SAP soon! Sounds like another good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, by Friday, Calgary's snow will be a thing of the past. CBC was interviewing a Calgary distributor of bedding plant and flowers and he said the trucks were coming in this week for next weekend. So, they are betting on Spring in your area. Kudos.

Interesting story about Kacey and the natural way to wake up.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet Sunday afternoon here in The Shang. Just what we all need. With my favorite tea partner in Austria, I forgot to make tea. Anyone for anything stronger? I am not driving anywhere today.


----------



## SINC

Some melting again today for the fifth day in a row, but it has hardly dented our snow pack, still nearly 3 feet deep:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I wish we had your sun. We have deeper snow in parts of our garden, lesser depths of snow in other parts of the garden, but the bottom layer is solid ice due to the sleet and then freezing weather we had back in late January. Sun would help to melt off the top layer of our snow ..... but that is not something we see much of in April. 

Deborah's dad lives in Calgary and said that all the snow that they got this weekend will be gone this week, with all the snow in their area of Calgary gone by Friday. We shall see.

How are you enjoying the iPad2? Deborah went and ordered a new 27" iMac for her office, and now wants an iPad2 as the means to show possible donors what she will create for Stella Burry Community Services. She also wants an iPhone, which my son has ................ and he still is using my MBP. We are becoming a real Apple family ................. except I never get a chance to use any of their products.  I shall have to get a MacMini and have it all to myself, since neither Deborah nor Stephen want this sort of computer.


----------



## Dr.G.

1. I wondered why the baseball was getting bigger. Then it hit me.

2. I couldn't quite remember how to throw a boomerang, but then it came back to me.

3. To write with a broken pencil is pointless.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Busy day tomorrow ......... at least for me. So, I shall bid you all a good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I hope this finds you well, at least as well as can be expected under the circumstances. Keep the Faith. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Well, night Marc, but be that as it may, I've been wondering all day. Why isn't phonetic spelled the way it sounds?


----------



## eMacMan

From my walk this am.
View attachment 19193


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

5C and I hope the snow will be gone soon.
Time for a cup of java and an egg sandwich made on knäckebröd.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, hope you have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, night Marc, but be that as it may, I've been wondering all day. Why isn't phonetic spelled the way it sounds?


Blame Old English, Don. :lmao::lmao: English fonics are sumtimes phunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> From my walk this am.
> View attachment 19193


Nice pic, Bob. Hopefully, by this weekend, it shall all be gone. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 5C and I hope the snow will be gone soon.
> Time for a cup of java and an egg sandwich made on knäckebröd.


Morning, Caman. Would you believe that I have tried Knackebrod and actually like it???

How are you this monring? Hopefully, it shall be a more peaceful day for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Caman gave me the idea to have a Scandanavian Smörgåsbord this morning, complete with all sorts of dishes from that region of the world. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a lesson in when not to eat yellow snow in video on SAP today along with some great rescue stories of animals in Australia in the recent flooding.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a lesson in when not to eat yellow snow in video on SAP today along with some great rescue stories of animals in Australia in the recent flooding.


Don, even I know not to eat "yellow snow". :lmao:XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

In about 13 hours we shall begin our celebration of The Shang's birth back on Apr 4th, 2003 ........ at 09:32 PM to be exact. Imagine, 8 years ............ and counting. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

SodaPop Stop. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Rps

And now for something completely the same....... thought I'd share one of my favs with you to start your day:

YouTube - Moody Blues - Question - Minstrel's Song


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

Hope all are well today.

Marc- Thanks for the smorgasbord.....Bork Bork Bork! (Alternative to Woot Woot Woot) The Rooster woke Kacey up again this morning! Hee Heeee. 

Caman - Loved the Pop Shop Video - He seems like a great guy. 

Hi Rp - Thanks for the Moody Blues song this morning. How is the house hunting going? We will be listing our condo tonight. 

Don - Off to check SAP soon!


----------



## SINC

Camán, thanks for that pop shop vid, I grabbed it for SAP too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Love the Moody Blues.

How is house hunting coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Tell Kacey that waking up next to a doxie is far easier than waking up to a rooster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today is also Jack and Abby's birthday ................ they hit the big 7.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea time .............. with some birthday cake. Anyone interested?


----------



## friend

Evening all.

Kim: All those sodas. Wonderful. 

Marc: I'm forgetful. Sorry. Who's birthday is it again?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Kim: All those sodas. Wonderful.
> 
> Marc: I'm forgetful. Sorry. Who's birthday is it again?


The Shang is 8 years old today, and Jack and Abby are both 7 years old today.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> The Shang is 8 years old today, and Jack and Abby are both 7 years old today.


Ah so.
Congrats to all three.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let the party begin ................


----------



## Dr.G.

To be honest, I was not sure if The Shang would be around this long ................. and I certainly did NOT think that I would have 7 doxies in the house. Such is Life.


----------



## Ena

Am I too late for the party? Story of my life 

Checking in from a damp and cooler Victoria. Life is good, but work load continues to be heavy. Getting a lot more people with mental health issues but there is now nowhere else for them to be placed. 

Got the income tax done and am getting a refund.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Am I too late for the party? Story of my life
> 
> Checking in from a damp and cooler Victoria. Life is good, but work load continues to be heavy. Getting a lot more people with mental health issues but there is now nowhere else for them to be placed.
> 
> Got the income tax done and am getting a refund.


Evening, Ann. No, the party is going on until dawn here in St.John's, which is early morning out west.

Glad to hear that "Life is good", albeit with a heavy workload. Welcome to the club. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rumor has it that Liberal Leader Michael Ignatieff will make an impromptu tour of the Memorial campus in about half an hour, and possibly go through the Fac. of Education building. Think I'll pop in just to see if anything happens by 1030PM or so. 

Thus, I shall call it a night and wish you all a good night. Carry on with the celebrations for The Shang's 8th anniversary/birthday. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. We are thinking of you as well as your son and his family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Ena said:


> Life is good, but work load continues to be heavy. Getting a lot more people with mental health issues but there is now nowhere else for them to be placed.


Hi Ann. 
The story everywhere. Sad really that the politicians
can allocate proper funding for the people that needs it.
The poor, children and old people always get snubbed
and those suffering from mental health problems have
even less chance to complain, so they are the safest bet
to let down.


----------



## friend

God morning all. 

6C here and thing are looking much brighter.
Got some writing done yesterday, 2-3 pages
and 4 of the kids won gold medal in "driving da nuts"
in the wear out your parents olympics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad to hear that you are again writing ......... sorry to hear that your chldren as still "driving you nuts".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is upon us here in St.John's, so I shall have a find sunshine breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Glad to hear that you are again writing ......... sorry to hear that your chldren as still "driving you nuts".


Morning Marc.
I find that they are having a spell of "where did my mother go, and why".
It take on different expressions for each child, but at the moment almost
all of them have it and that is what's making it somewhat hard to apply 
good and suitable parenting. It least almost all snow has vanished and
we have a lovely temp. of 9C.

How are things in Permafrostland?


----------



## friend

One of the members of the Swedish MacWorld forum and doxie.
Most of the doxies here have short hair and are usually black.
(picture from today)


----------



## Dr.G.

Short-haired doxies are called "smooths" here in North America, Caman.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Short-haired doxies are called "smooths" here in North America, Caman.


Ah so. 
Long-haired doxies then, are they "roughs"?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ah so.
> Long-haired doxies then, are they "roughs"?


Smooths, long-haired and wire-haired dachshunds. We raise wire-haired doxies. Then here are minis (under 13 pounds) and standards (20-30 pounds). We raise standards.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Smooths, long-haired and wire-haired dachshunds. We raise wire-haired doxies. Then here are minis (under 13 pounds) and standards (20-30 pounds). We raise standards.


Ye raise standard to hight standard, I say. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ye raise standards to hight standard, I say. :clap:


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Just got SAP uploaded and used a great relaxing video that Camán sent me of a train trip taken from the engineer's chair. Thank you sir. Also 25 ways to use coffee filters you likely didn't know and an amazing story of a woman who sought a husband through a dating agency and on her first "date", found her long lost brother instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> I find that they are having a spell of "where did my mother go, and why".
> It take on different expressions for each child, but at the moment almost
> all of them have it and that is what's making it somewhat hard to apply
> good and suitable parenting. It least almost all snow has vanished and
> we have a lovely temp. of 9C.
> 
> How are things in Permafrostland?


Caman, this is understandable for children to ask. Still, keep up with being the partent to them that is stable and is there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Those "25 ways" were quite helpful. Going to try some of them today. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, this is understandable for children to ask. Still, keep up with being the partent to them that is stable and is there.


It is indeed. The difficult thing is to get them to agree that they
have these questions in them, since they wont ask them out right.
I need to approach them in a most delicate way and not discuss this directly,
but like a skilled therapist; get them to find the answer themselves. 
I just need to lead them like a horse to water. Gently and firm, but not forceful.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It is indeed. The difficult thing is to get them to agree that they
> have these questions in them, since they wont ask them out right.
> I need to approach them in a most delicate way and not discuss this directly,
> but like a skilled therapist; get them to find the answer themselves.
> I just need to lead them like a horse to water. Gently and firm, but not forceful.


A wise course of action, Caman.


----------



## friend

Morning Don.

Loads of interesting stuff on SAP today. 
Glad you liked the video. I did too.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> A wise course of action, Caman.


Thank you Marc.


----------



## friend

Off to the bank.


----------



## friend

Home again and time for making dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Home again and time for making dinner.


Welcome back, Caman. Lunchtime here .......... breakfast where Don and Kim and Leslie live .......... dinner where you are. Hard to get used to the 3 1/2 hour time differences.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie just emailed me and asked if I would pass on the news that her son "crossed over" at about 11AM Atlantic time today. She said that she would be online again in a few days, but asked me to give you this sad news. 

In the words of William Wordsworth

"What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;

We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be."


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie just emailed me and asked if I would pass on the news that her son "crossed over" at about 11AM Atlantic time today. She said that she would be online again in a few days, but asked me to give you this sad news.


I was hoping he would make it. 

Fare thee well sweet prince.
One day we will all join you and all will be well again.

Leslie: We are there for you and your grief is our grief. 

Death is a passage to something greater then this.
God is a father whose love is endless and He will see 
us through to the other side. There is more, so much 
more for us to enjoy. Some go before us and the wait
is not long when we consider that eternity awaits us. :love2:


----------



## friend

.


----------



## SINC

So sorry to hear about Leslie's son. Losing a child is so very hard, no matter the age. May your strength be with you, Leslie.


----------



## Ena

Leslie. Thinking of you and yours on this sad day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. There is an old saying in the US South -- "The water is wide in the crossing, so may your journey be peaceful." I wish this for Bryan. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Nite.
Leslie: You and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## friend

Good morning Shang.

It is 8C and there is rain in the air.
My thoughts goes out to Leslie and her family
and they are in my prayer as well. 

According to the Bahái Writings passing to the next place
is a happy occasion, but I feel the physical loss of a child must 
be so very heavy to bear. It is my greatest fear and really the only 
thing that frightens me at all. Sometimes it keeps me up all night.
The only comfort must be that their IS a heaven and that in the end
we all will be united there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. +11C and drizzle here this morning.

Yes, out thoughts and prayers are with Leslie this morning.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, you folks are a lot warmer than we are at -5° but we will get closer to you this afternoon at 7°.

I used your soda pop shop guy this morning on SAP, but there are two other items of interest, first a grandmother's revenge in an item called "Yes, it IS me" and a tip to always carry your paint containers in the trunk of your car.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Camán, you folks are a lot warmer than we are at -5° but we will get closer to you this afternoon at 7°.
> 
> I used your soda pop shop guy this morning on SAP, but there are two other items of interest, first a grandmother's revenge in an item called "Yes, it IS me" and a tip to always carry your paint containers in the trunk of your car.


Good for grandma!!! What a mess with the paint!!! "The guard smiled, then asked, "What's he like?" " :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad the page gave you cause to smile this morning. We missed Kim yesterday. Not a single post anywhere on the site. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad the page gave you cause to smile this morning. We missed Kim yesterday. Not a single post anywhere on the site. Hmmmmmm.


Yes, no Kim yesterday with word of Kacey's grand eco-tour. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild day here in St.John's. +13C with 70km/h winds ....... which will subside overnight as the temps plunge to -2C with snow overnight and tomorrow. Very strange weather.

Doxies don't like this sort of wind since it makes their ears flap about.


----------



## friend

Afternoon gents. 

Slow here today.
We have 12C too and there are only a few heaps of that white cold stuff left,
turned all black from dirt and sand. 
SAP was had a lot of interesting stuff today, again. :clap:

Not a productive day this. Been feeling somewhat low today.
Partly from my glasses not agreeing with my eyes pain and partly from the bad
news from Leslie yesterday. I hope she is OK. I keep her and hers in my prayers.
I really hope her son will come to say goodby to her like my grandmother
did to me. It brought me great consolation. When my mother died it was not
the same. I have never felt her leaving. To some degree she is still in contact,
but it's not like I can talk with her, but she know what is happening to me and the kids.


----------



## friend

Sleeping cutie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Sorry to hear you are down today. You have had a stressful week, and it's only half over. Still, things will hopefully start looking up for you. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. Sorry to hear you are down today. You have had a stressful week, and it's only half over. Still, things will hopefully start looking up for you. We shall see.


Hi Marc.
It's not that bad anyway. The kids are nice today and
tomorrow it's Aiofe's birthday. She will be 8 years old.
Ordered a few flower saplings and chilli and vegetable seeds 
yesterday and in 3.5 weeks I will get the balcony roof I ordered.
The flat is getting really nice, which help us feeling better about things.
I have also sent back documents to the Swedish Embassy that they sent to me.
Daniel is a Swedish citizen and doesn't need any visa. 
All in all things are looking quite good.
Even the weather cleared up this afternoon and wee had some sunshine.


----------



## friend

A girl smiles on her first day of school at the Shimizu Elementary School 
in Fukushima, northern Japan April 6, 2011. Over 70 schools began their 
regular classes on Wednesday in the city of Fukushima, after the earthquake 
and tsunami that hit the country on March 11th. Photo:Carlos Barria /REUTERS


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that things are a bit better for you and your children.


----------



## SINC

Someone once told me that familiarity breeds contempt. They should have warned me, it breeds children too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Someone once told me that familiarity breeds contempt. They should have warned me, it breeds children too.


:lmao::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sleeping cutie.


Very cute, Caman. One has to love sleeping children. :love2::love2:


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

We might hit the #3,000,000 view here in The Shang overnight. Thus, while I shall be fast asleep, I leave it to anyone west of me to greet this person and to give them their prizes of the limited edition Doxie Rubics Cube and the portrait of Jack, which is now hanging in the National Art Gallery in Ottawa (it is on loan) ........ along with a few other goodies. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a cryptic email from Sonal. She says nothing about her vacation in Vienna, just this -- "We are getting an Austrian dachshund named Gretta. Now what???" :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Someone be sure to greet our visitor #3,000,000 with all due repect. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, another day without Kim who last posted here on April 4 at 10:22 a.m. I hope nothing has gone wrong for her as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Today it's Aiofe's birthday and we woke her up singing for her.
I always ask "How old are you?", so they will be able to tell their
new age for the first time with the first sentence of the day.
One time one of them asked if I didn't know how old they were,
and I had to tell them why I did it. I thought they all knew. 
Tonight there will be cake. :clap:

Don: Hopefully Kim is to busy to write or she might be too upset
over Leslie's loss to post.


----------



## Dr T

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Today it's Aiofe's birthday and we woke her up singing for her.
> I always as "How old are you?", so they will be able to tell the
> new age for the first time with the first sentence of the day.
> One time one of them asked if I didn't know how old they were,
> and I had to tell them why I did it. I thought they all knew.
> Tonight there will be cake. :clap:
> 
> Don: Hopefully Kim is to busy to write or she might be too upset
> over Leslie's loss to post.


This is very interesting. What language? Whose language?


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, you could be right about Kim, as that thought has crossed my mind as well. We shall see as Marc is fond of saying.


----------



## friend

Dr T said:


> This is very interesting. What language? Whose language?


Morning Terry.

Although the kids speak Swedish, we solely use English at home.
It feels a wee bit strange to communicate in a language that is not ours,
even though we all master it.
Alas, we woke her up singing Happy Birthday.

I lost a few key strokes. It should read:
I always ask "How old are you?", so they will be able to tell their
new age for the first time with the first sentence of the day.

Another family tradition is that they can pick 2 kinds of cereals for breakfast.
I'm not in favour of the high sugar content, so this is a birthday treat.
Then the birthday boy/girl choose dinner and we bake a cake for him/her.
Funny enough we don't trow a party, never really have. It's a family affair.
We are kind of private and rarely have guests or visitors. On occasion we 
might have a few people over, but that doesn't happen often at all.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don. 

Lost track of your timezone. 
Are you up late or did you rise early?


----------



## SINC

Morning again Camán and Terry. Just finished uploading SAP and it is full today. Hundreds of Elk invade a town in the BBC One video, a bird has trouble at a ball game and a little old lady in hospital will give you reason to smile today. Now I am off to get tomorrow's edition ready to go. Later . . .


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Good morning Don.
> 
> Lost track of your timezone.
> Are you up late or did you rise early?


Nope, I am up early. Went to bed at 8:00 p.m. and got up at 2:00 a.m.. It is now 3:14 a.m. here. I like to work in the silence of the early mornings and grab a nap later in the day.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> It is now 3:13 a.m. here.


Eeeeek. 
That's about my bedtime. 

Ah, of cause. You don't have small kids at home.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning from Vienna.

Having a wonderful time here, but I've decided to take a day off touristing to give my feet a rest. Hanging out in a cafe right now, but it's about 24C and sunny here today, so I think I'll be moving to a park soon after this. Marc, I'm not sure who sent you that message about Gretta the dachshund.... perhaps my computer was hacked by Austrian bandits. 

Please let Leslie know that she is in my thoughts.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Eeeeek.
> That's about my bedtime.
> 
> Ah, of cause. You don't have small kids at home.


No, oldest lives in Halifax, he's 43, youngest (one with kidney disease) lives here in town with his wife and kids, he's 35, but our daughter the teacher, 41 still lives with us.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> No, oldest lives in Halifax, he's 43, youngest (one with kidney disease) lives here in town with his wife and kids, he's 35, but our daughter the teacher, 41 still lives with us.


Will I send 1 or 2 over, so you can re-experience sleep deprivation?  
You might not remember. It's fun. :clap:


----------



## friend

Morning Sonal.

I'm glad you will experience those lovely temperatures.
Remember to take some with you back home. 
Hope you have a wonderful stay.
Looking forward to pictures. 
Have fun, be safe.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you are enjoying your time in Vienna, Sonal. Bring some of that sun and warmth home with you, will you please?


----------



## Sonal

I hope to bring back the lovely weather, as apparently it's not nearly so nice in Toronto!


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> I hope to bring back the lovely weather, as apparently it's not nearly so nice in Toronto!


.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. That is a fine birthday tradition. Hopefully, it shall be a good year for Aiofe ..... and for all of your children ......... and for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I missed OtHD Breakfast yesterday, so I shall make it up for you folks today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning from Vienna.
> 
> Having a wonderful time here, but I've decided to take a day off touristing to give my feet a rest. Hanging out in a cafe right now, but it's about 24C and sunny here today, so I think I'll be moving to a park soon after this. Marc, I'm not sure who sent you that message about Gretta the dachshund.... perhaps my computer was hacked by Austrian bandits.
> 
> Please let Leslie know that she is in my thoughts.


Morning, Sonal. Glad to hear that you are having a grand time in Vienna. The parks are grand there, with piped in Strauss coming from hidden speakers throughout the parks. Very relaxing.

Not getting Gretta????? :--( How sad ......... and she looked like such a cutie. Such is Life.

I hope this finds you and Gordon well and still having a grand time. Would love to see some pics when you return. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we passed viewer #3,000.000. His name is Jason Jinglestars, and he just dropped in to the Cafe Chez Marc for a cup of coffee ........ seemingly forgetting about our strict dress code. Still, we served him. The Mayor of ehMacLand even gave him the grand prize .......... a classic Alfa Romeo. Cool. By now, he is zooming on home from the mayor's house to his own home in Toronto.

Kudos to JJ.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. Glad to hear that you are having a grand time in Vienna. The parks are grand there, with piped in Strauss coming from hidden speakers throughout the parks. Very relaxing.
> 
> Not getting Gretta????? :--( How sad ......... and she looked like such a cutie. Such is Life.
> 
> I hope this finds you and Gordon well and still having a grand time. Would love to see some pics when you return. Paix, mon amie.


Oh shoot. Vienna. 
I was thinking of Venice the whole time.  
That explains a lot. Didn't think Gretta looked particular Italian. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

No, little Gretta is a pure Austrian dachshund, Caman.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> No, little Gretta is a pure Austrian dachshund, Caman.


Australian?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Australian?


Vienna is in Austria, in Europe.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Vienna is in Austria, in Europe.


Just kidding. 
It's a fairly common misconception amongst American.
I met a soldier from a base in Germany who said
he went on leave and visited Australia.
"I just took a train across the border".
"No, that is Austria".
"Australia-Austria. What's the difference?" 
"About 9,926 miles."


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Just kidding.
> It's a fairly common misconception amongst American.
> I met a soldier from a base in Germany who said
> he went on leave and visited Australia.
> "I just took a train across the border".
> "No, that is Austria".
> "Australia-Austria. What's the difference?"


Oh, sorry, I did not pick up on your joke. Too much grading these days as the semester just ended.

I have been to Germany and Austria, but never to Australia.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Oh, sorry, I did not pick up on your joke. Too much grading these days as the semester just ended.
> 
> I have been to Germany and Austria, but never to Australia.


Same here. 
Christmas in the summer must be strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Same here.
> Christmas in the summer must be strange.


True. My wife's brother and his family lived there for about a dozen years. When they moved back to Canada, it took them a year to get used to the seasons and holidays here in North America.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> True. My wife's brother and his family lived there for about a dozen years. When they moved back to Canada, it took them a year to get used to the seasons and holidays here in North America.


Had lunch with a friend who had just returned from Australia. Her sense of direction was completely messed up as she still thought the sun was in the North at noon.:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Had lunch with a friend who had just returned from Australia. Her sense of direction was completely messed up as she still thought the sun was in the North at noon.:lmao:


I would love to go there someday, Bob.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Just finished lunch. Leek soup with a turkey bun. Had Dijon Vu on the turkey, same mustard as yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished lunch. Leek soup with a turkey bun. Had Dijon Vu on the turkey, same mustard as yesterday.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Good one, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## friend

It's Aiofe's birthday. She is 8 today.
We had tortillas and I made the bread myself, which so much nicer.
Then I made a cake for her. Now it's bedtime for the wee ones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a grand time was had by all, Caman. Cool cake.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a grand time was had by all, Caman. Cool cake.


We did.


----------



## Dr.G.

So, who is to Aiofe's right and left?


----------



## friend

Left is Siobhán (14) and to her right is Ciarán (11).


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Left is Siobhán (14) and to her right is Ciarán (11).


Merci. Who has the elbow in the pic?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See y'all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I hope that you are getting some serenity and balance back into your life. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Merci. Who has the elbow in the pic?


That's Hanna (16).


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Just 2C, but sunshine.
I fell asleep on my bed watching TV last night.
Not really the best of rest I must say. Much more
comforting to be fully tucked in.
Time to get the kids up and off to school.


----------



## friend

:lmao::clap::clap:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, I found the web site of the Pop Stop guy and was able to run a bit of a story on today's SAP. Also a look at what a post turtle is and a video with a lesson regarding your ignition key for your vehicle. Also a short clip that shows when a duck should duck. Thanks for the story ideas you emailed to me. The bread one is of particular interest to me and I will use it in the days to come.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, I found the web site of the Pop Stop guy and was able to run a bit of a story on today's SAP. Also a look at what a post turtle is and a video with a lesson regarding your ignition key for your vehicle. Also a short clip that shows when a duck should duck. Thanks for the story ideas you emailed to me. The bread one is of particular interest to me and I will use it in the days to come.


Morning Don.

I'll thought I'll send you what I find that might be of
interest to you. Happy to be of any assistance if so. 
No obligation to use it of cause, but better that you
get a chance to check it and value it. You are the Canadian.
I'm just your everyday Paddy.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That's Hanna (16).


Merci. Morning, Caman. How are things with you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fine TGIF Breakfast for one and all this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have a fine TGIF Breakfast for one and all this morning. Enjoy.


Morning Marc.

9C here, sunshine turned into rain but no complaints no. 
All well so.
I'll have a cup of java thanks.

How are thing at your end?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Here are a couple of interesting stories for possible SAP inclusion --

Halifax explosion hero's medal bought by War Museum - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News

Lost stories by Dr. Seuss to be published - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for those two links, both interesting topics. I will use them, but since they are CBC stories, I am limited to using them only in WEBBITS due to the severe copyright restrictions an American Head Hunter firm hired by the CBC, places on use of their material. It is a sad day indeed when Canadians cannot use stories created by their own tax funded public news outlet under threat of fines and criminal charges by an American firm.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> 9C here, sunshine turned into rain but no complaints no.
> All well so.
> I'll have a cup of java thanks.
> 
> How are thing at your end?


Morning, Caman. -1C with heavy snow. Good thing I did not put away my snow shovels. About three inches so far and still coming down. 

Still, the semester is coming to an end and I shall be getting to reading the finals comes next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for those two links, both interesting topics. I will use them, but since they are CBC stories, I am limited to using them only in WEBBITS due to the severe copyright restrictions an American Head Hunter firm hired by the CBC, places on use of their material. It is a sad day indeed when Canadians cannot use stories created by their own tax funded public news outlet under threat of fines and criminal charges by an American firm.


Well, they are still good stories. Glad to be of service. "Always daring, always sharing." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Well, another day with no Kim. I have to think this is somehow related to Leslie and if that is so, good on her. But if that is not the case, then I hope all is well.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Don that was an interesting piece on the rock church in Norway. While somewhat ironic, it makes sense it was built in "Hell - Sinky".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, another day with no Kim. I have to think this is somehow related to Leslie and if that is so, good on her. But if that is not the case, then I hope all is well.


I get emails from Leslie, but I too have not heard from Kim. I too hope all is well with her. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How goes house hunting? Any leads on employment? Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Hello all. Just read of Leslies loss, I can't imagine. That has to be a parent's worst fear, losing a child. I will email her.

Hoping that everyone else is fine. All is good on this front at this time. Slowly catching up.

Internet still down.

Take care all


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hello all. Just read of Leslies loss, I can't imagine. That has to be a parent's worst fear, losing a child. I will email her.
> 
> Hoping that everyone else is fine. All is good on this front at this time. Slowly catching up.
> 
> Internet still down.
> 
> Take care all


Afternoon, Jeanne. Yes, it is all too true about losing a child, regardless of his/her age.

I hope all goes well with you and your new position. It is the start of something big for you. Excelsior, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## friend

Afternoon all. 

Making pizza. 

Jeanne: Indeed. Good luck with you new position.


----------



## Dr.G.

Love homemade pizza, Caman. What do you use as toppings?


----------



## friend

Tv-channel Fox 69 in San Diego plays April fools joke an news anchor.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

Tv-channel Fox 69 in San Diego plays April fools joke on news anchor.
Taste-app: Just lick your iPad. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

XX)



friend said:


> Tv-channel Fox 69 in San Diego plays April fools joke on news anchor.
> Taste-app: Just lick your iPad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

I've been wondering all day as we look forward to a wee bit of rain, why don't sheep shrink?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I've been wondering all day as we look forward to a wee bit of rain, why don't sheep shrink?


Interesting question ............. answering that one will possibly lead to the answer about suede and how the rain can ruin a suede jacket. If suede is from leather, and leather is from animal rawhide, such as a cow, do not cows stand outside in the rain from time to time?????


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I've been wondering all day as we look forward to a wee bit of rain, why don't sheep shrink?


Sheep are stubborn and there are things they refuse.
Shrink they wool not do.


----------



## friend

Cows do not shrink.
Cows have super powers.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sheep are stubborn and there are things they refuse.
> Shrink they wool not do.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## friend

Then again, the two cows I was married to
both needed a shrink.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I never saw a purple cow,
And I never hope to see one.
But I can tell you anyhow,
I'd rather see than be one."

Burgess Gilette 

This was the first poem I memorized way back in grade four.


----------



## SINC

The blind man saw a hare
The dumb man said, "Where?"
The man without legs ran and caught it
And the naked man put it in his pocket

My Granddad taught me this Scottish whimsy when I was a child.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "I never saw a purple cow,
> And I never hope to see one.
> But I can tell you anyhow,
> I'd rather see than be one."
> 
> Burgess Gilette
> 
> This was the first poem I memorized way back in grade four.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> :clap:


I am amazed that I still remember it after all these years.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here as well. Hopefully, tomorrow we shall hear from Kim, Leslie, et al. I sent Leslie an email but have not received a reply yet. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well and at peace. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,
Sorry about the disappearance....No need to send to Doxie SAR Team. 
I have been feeling a little quiet lately and just not up to posting.

Kacey is back from her travels, safe and sound however, now suffering with a cold. 

Good Night all.


----------



## SINC

Having now heard via email from Kim and through her Leslie, I am at ease as all is as well as can be expected given the circumstances. And that's a good thing. Life goes on as do Shangers. Sometimes bravery in the face of adversity is well disguised.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> Sorry about the disappearance....No need to send to Doxie SAR Team.
> I have been feeling a little quiet lately and just not up to posting.
> 
> Kacey is back from her travels, safe and sound however, now suffering with a cold.
> 
> Good Night all.


Hi Kim.
Good to har from you.
No need to say sorry. We just wanted to know that you
and Kacey are fine. Say hello to her and wish her a speedy recovery from us.
Sleep well my friend.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Having now heard via email from Kim and through her Leslie, I am at ease as all is as well as can be expected given the circumstances. And that's a good thing. Life goes on as do Shangers. Sometimes bravery in the face of adversity is well disguised.


Thanks for those good news posting Don.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

Up for an hour, since 8:00am and have functioned amongst other 
things as a slide for toy cars. 
Now Aiofe and I will go and buy bread, but from tomorrow
I'll bake myself. Cheeper, nicer and a wee bit therapeutic as well.


----------



## Dr T

friend said:


> ...t from tomorrow
> I'll bake myself. Cheeper, nicer and a wee bit therapeutic as well.


Just do it right. My wife baked delicious, delightful bread for many years, then stopped when she got busy with other things, and now when she tried to make bread, it comes out all crumbly and not so good. We don't know what happened...


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> Sorry about the disappearance....No need to send to Doxie SAR Team.
> I have been feeling a little quiet lately and just not up to posting.
> 
> Kacey is back from her travels, safe and sound however, now suffering with a cold.
> 
> Good Night all.


Morning, Kim. Good to hear that you are fine and that Kacey arrived home safe and sound, albeit with a cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning me friends.
> 
> Up for an hour, since 8:00am and have functioned amongst other
> things as a slide for toy cars.
> Now Aiofe and I will go and buy bread, but from tomorrow
> I'll bake myself. Cheeper, nicer and a wee bit therapeutic as well.


Morning, Caman. You may bake all the fresh bread for the Cafe Chez Marc if you want to each day? I love freshly baked bread. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr T said:


> Just do it right. My wife baked delicious, delightful bread for many years, then stopped when she got busy with other things, and now when she tried to make bread, it comes out all crumbly and not so good. We don't know what happened...


Morrning, Terry. The same thing happened to me, but with making pasta. Lost the recipe for boiling water and my pasta is now never correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for some freshly baked bread and eggs anyway you like to have them on Saturday? Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr T said:


> Just do it right. My wife baked delicious, delightful bread for many years, then stopped when she got busy with other things, and now when she tried to make bread, it comes out all crumbly and not so good. We don't know what happened...


Hi Terry.

I find that it all comes down to the kneading of the dough.
I sometimes finish kneading it to early. When I don't work 
it properly the bread comes out the oven flat, dry and crumbly.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. You may bake all the fresh bread for the Cafe Chez Marc if you want to each day? I love freshly baked bread. :love2::love2:





Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone for some freshly baked bread and eggs anyway you like to have them on Saturday? Enjoy.



:love2::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> :love2::clap::clap:


Great. You may start as our baker and pastry chef tomorrow for Sunday Brunch. Standard pay is $472 per hour, plus all the tips people leave for you when they "kvell" about the quality and taste of your mastery of baked good. Welcome to the Cafe Chez Marc team.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. An inspirational video this morning on SAP that's worth your time to watch about a fellow with no hands who has a zero handicap at golf. Wait just a minute, was that a wire-haired doxie I spotted in today's "Animal Partners"?


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Slowly getting warmer in LaSalle, House hunting is over, so that is a relief. Will take a break for a bit, then gear up for job hunting in August. Most sessions keen up at that time so I am hopeful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Slowly getting warmer in LaSalle, House hunting is over, so that is a relief. Will take a break for a bit, then gear up for job hunting in August. Most sessions keen up at that time so I am hopeful.


Afternoon, Rp. So, you found a new home?? Kudos to you and your wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from tutoring new Canadians. One was able to speak French and wanted to know if she could speak with me in French. I told her, in English, that her English was far superior to my French. Such is Life in a bilingual country ........... with a unilingual tutor.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Morning all: Slowly getting warmer in LaSalle, House hunting is over, so that is a relief. Will take a break for a bit, then gear up for job hunting in August. Most sessions keen up at that time so I am hopeful.


Evening Rp.
Congrats to ye. :clap: Hope ye will be happy in the new house. 
I hope you will show us some pics. I love architecture and property.


----------



## friend

We were out buying clothes for Aiofe's birthday money.
On the way back on the bus we pass a bus stop I love
the name of. It's called Kokoskakan/The Coconut Cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> We were out buying clothes for Aiofe's birthday money.
> On the way back on the bus we pass a bus stop I love
> the name of. It's called Kokoskakan/The Coconut Cake.


While I don't like coconut cake, it's a cool name. You could be our pastry chef and call yourself the King of Kokoskakan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See y'all at Sunday Brunch .......... with a new array of treats on the menu, compliments of Chef Caman.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Let us know how you are making out. You are in our thoughts and prayers. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Sounds good to me!


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Sunshine and 5C.
Been up for an hour. My considerate children helped me 
not to waste any daytime this morning either.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, although it is near noon there I suspect. I was able to use Your Irish Times bread story as a feature on SAP this morning as well as the couple of links Marc submitted, so you chaps saved me a wee bit of time today. Today's video called "The Skin Gun" provides hope for burn victims and is very interesting. And "You gotta love the Irish" provides your morning smile. And lastly, the difference between what we see versus what kids see.


----------



## friend

Hi Don.

It 12:44pm and afternoon is fast approaching.
Amazing story about the skin gun.

Regarding "Conscious Men’ apologise to women for many years of bad behaviour." 
Well, I beat them to it. I used to tell women back in the 90-ties that I apologised 
for 10.000 years of female oppression, but that I wasn't personally responsible. 
When the subject was brought up that "statement" helped to get on friendly terms 
with them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman .... morning, Don. Just got back form a fine early morning walk with the doxies up at a local golf course. It was not as wet as we expected and there were green spots all over the fairway.

Ready for Sunday Brunch. What did you have in mind for us, Chef Caman?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman .... morning, Don. Just got back form a fine early morning walk with the doxies up at a local golf course. It was not as wet as we expected and there were green spots all over the fairway.
> 
> Ready for Sunday Brunch. What did you have in mind for us, Chef Caman?


Morning Marc.

How about: Freshly baked Irish soda bread and fresh baguettes, homemade butter 
from organic milk, poached eggs, fried eggplant or bacon, grated carrots
and mushroom fried with garlic and butter, fried green tomatoes, hash browns with 
sour cream and seaweed caviar, and to top it off pancakes with butter and maple sirup 
accompanied by a cactus/lemon-lime sorbet. Of course loads of coffee too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was just listening to CBC Radio 1 and their sports review of today's events when I read your piece on the same topic. Interesting that there is not one American in the top 6 on the final day of the Masters. I have no problem with any of the top six players win, but I guess most of us are rooting for 21-year-old Rory McIlroy to wear the green jacket. We shall see.


I hope Caman is baking some "Trusty, crusty baguettes" for us today.


----------



## SINC

Now THAT just made me hungry, Camán.

Today's final round of The Masters golf tourney is always a special occasion here. A buddy is coming over at noon when the game begins. Yesterday, we hauled the 37" Samsung HDTV out to the motor home and set up the satellite cube so we could watch out there. The fridge is well stocked with nice cold beer and we're firing up the camp stove with a big post of salted water and into that will go King Crab legs flown in from Alaska specially for the occasion. Some melted butter with fresh garlic will be our dipping sauce as we cook a few legs at a time about an hour apart and spend the afternoon almost like being in heaven. It doesn't get any better than top rate golf, King crab legs and ice cold beer. 

Oh, and for dessert, there is the men's world curling final right after golf.


----------



## SINC

Yes, Marc, this is one thing we agree upon. If it can't be Freddy Couples, then I will cheer for McIlroy as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> How about: Freshly baked Irish soda bread and fresh baguettes, homemade butter
> from organic milk, poached eggs, fried eggplant or bacon, grated carrots
> and mushroom fried with garlic and butter, fried green tomatoes, hash browns with
> sour cream and seaweed caviar, and to top it off pancakes with butter and maple sirup
> accompanied by a cactus/lemon-lime sorbet. Of course loads of coffee too.


Wow, you are truly earning your keep as our new chef here in The Cafe Chez Marc. :clap::clap: I have signed you up with our profit-sharing plan. Half of our profits go to charities, and the other half go to the workers (I, like Steve Jobs, only take a $1 salary to keep things legal). Expect a check in the mail for about $128,672.91 at the end of the month.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, Marc, this is one thing we agree upon. If it can't be Freddy Couples, then I will cheer for McIlroy as well.


Yes, I like Fred Couples. Remember his Masters back in 1993???


----------



## friend

The dishwasher is broken, since yesterday. 
Can't get it to work yet.
Sugar. tptptptp

I've done two loads by hand and still two more to go. XX)


----------



## eMacMan

friend said:


> The dishwasher is broken, since yesterday.
> Can't get it to work yet.
> Sugar. tptptptp
> 
> I've done two loads by hand and still two more to go. XX)


Interesting. We abandoned the dishwasher with the latest move. Have not missed it in the slightest. When I was growing up Kids were the by far the most widely used style of dishwasher. Should still work in this ultra-modern era. In our child free household this frequently falls on the better half as her only other alternative is to not criticize my method.


----------



## friend

eMacMan said:


> Interesting. We abandoned the dishwasher with the latest move. Have not missed it in the slightest. When I was growing up Kids were the by far the most widely used style of dishwasher. Should still work in this ultra-modern era. In our child free household this frequently falls on the better half as her only other alternative is to not criticize my method.


I just don't have the energy to try to make them do the dishes too.
There are too many things on my plate with them that using
a dishwasher is well worth the money and to justify the environmental impact.
Every day is a f... battle with them and I don't even have time to write my book
or promote my music.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> The dishwasher is broken, since yesterday.
> Can't get it to work yet.
> Sugar. tptptptp
> 
> I've done two loads by hand and still two more to go. XX)


Sorry to hear of this problem, Caman. I still like to wash dishes by hand as I go after each meal.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of this problem, Caman. I still like to wash dishes by hand as I go after each meal.


I like too, but it ends up being me doing it.
At least with my ex-wife, she did the dishes.
Actually, that was about it.


----------



## friend

This is an example on how it is better that I do things myself.
Hanna goes to the laundry room and puts the machines on 60C,
instead of 40C. This ruins some of Siobhán clothes, which has now shrunk.
Siobhán is angry at me for this.
I tell Hanna and she sez it's my fault because I thought her to use 60C.
I alway wash in 40C to save time and the environment.
I have at least 6-7 of these stories a day, were it is "my fault" things went wrong.
Funny though that I almost always manage to get it right.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> This is an example on how it is better that I do things myself.
> Hanna goes to the laundry room and puts the machines on 60C,
> instead of 40C. This ruins some of Siobhán clothes, which has now shrunk.
> Siobhán is angry at me for this.
> I tell Hanna and she sez it's my fault because I thought her to use 60C.
> I alway wash in 40C to save time and the environment.
> I have at least 6-7 of these stories a day, were it is "my fault" things went wrong.
> Funny though that I almost always manage to get it right.


Sounds like another rough day with the children, Caman. Sorry to hear this once again.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like another rough day with the children, Caman. Sorry to hear this once again.


Thanks Marc. 
I have so much pain in my stomach that I'm considering
taking painkillers. This is not good at all.
I'm sorry to complain, but I have no one elsewhere to talk to.
This is another example on why it's good to have a wife, 
a nice wife that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rather than painkillers, talk about it here in The Shang, or seek out some help in Sweden. Painkillers are NOT an option you should take to ease pain.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Rather than painkillers, talk about it here in The Shang, or seek out some help in Sweden. Painkillers are NOT an option you should take to ease pain.


Never liked them, never use them. 
Tonight though, well probably not anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Never liked them, never use them.
> Tonight though, well probably not anyway.


A wise decision, Caman. You do not want to go down that road, especially with children in the house.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> A wise decision, Caman. You do not want to go down that road, especially with children in the house.


The painkillers they have in Sweden are "child safe". 
I actually used them three weeks ago getting Liam's temp. down,
which was running well to high. That's how weak they are.
The stronger stuff is on prescription and doctors rarely prescribes them. 
As a bahái I couldn't ask for it even if I wanted too. I can only have that 
kind if the doctor thinks it is absolutely necessary and I must ask if there 
is nothing less potent that I can use instead. I think that's really good practice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, this sounds like a better course of action. Is there no leader or spiritual person in your faith that might be of some help to you?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, this sounds like a better course of action. Is there no leader or spiritual person in your faith that might be of some help to you?


Nope. We talk to the Big Guy ourselves with out middle man. 
Don't need any help. Some whining helps though.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nope. We talk to the Big Guy ourselves with out middle man.
> Don't need any help. Some whining helps though.


Caman, there's an old Jewish saying, "From your lips to God's ear". Good night, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night myself. Let's speculate what Chef Caman shall have for us tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I truly hope that this is finding you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Kids in school and playschool, except Ciarán who's getting ready now
starting at 9.

For those who wants a brunchier breakfast there is:
Focaccia with pesto sprinkled with parmesan
and cold cucumber soup with warm, spiced up sour cream.
For ye others: Oatmeal porridge with apple slices bold in sugar and vinegar 
with cinnamon syrup and bagels with sliced cucumber and Philadelphia cream.
There is plenty of fresh orange juice of course.


----------



## friend

What holds up Santa's trousers?
Jinglebelt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Great lunch. I shall make some fresh coffee and tea. Merci.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 

I'm still partly on Europe time here, which gives me a chance to start getting my photos off my camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I'm still partly on Europe time here, which gives me a chance to start getting my photos off my camera.


Welcome home, Sonal. Glad to have you back with us on this side of "the pond". I hope your trip went well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, I hurt my eye yesterday, and I am trying to get to see my eye surgeon today. He may say it is not that serious, since I can still see and type ........ or it may be something that requires either rest or surgery. Thus, if I am silent for a period of time, this is the reason, and not because I am ignoring you all. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> FYI, I hurt my eye yesterday, and I am trying to get to see my eye surgeon today. He may say it is not that serious, since I can still see and type ........ or it may be something that requires either rest or surgery. Thus, if I am silent for a period of time, this is the reason, and not because I am ignoring you all. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I'm still partly on Europe time here, which gives me a chance to start getting my photos off my camera.


.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again. My eye surgeon said it looked worse than it actually is in terms of an injury. Gave me some drops and sent me on my way. Have to say I am VERY relieved. 

So, treats are on the house at The Cafe Chez Marc (Caman is cooking), and drinks are on the house at The Hair of the Doxie Den (Don is mixing). Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"RCMP are warning residents of the St. John's area of a polar bear sighting within the city limits. Conservation officers were first notified Sunday and are still working to locate and deal with the animal. Police are advising the public that any further sightings be reported to either the RCMP or to the Doxie Attack Squad. Extreme caution is strongly advised."

I think that they meant St.Anthony instead of St.John's. Don, how strong are you making the drinks for the local newspaper crowd????


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I cut those reporters off after their third double. 

Camán, your bread story drew a local response which is the lead item on SAP this morning, thanks again.

Sonal, welcome home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I cut those reporters off after their third double.
> 
> Camán, your bread story drew a local response which is the lead item on SAP this morning, thanks again.
> 
> Sonal, welcome home.


Good. The Telegram, the local paper here in St.John's and for much of NL, changed the headline. What a relief.

Polar bear warning issued for St. Anthony - Local - News - The Telegram

The Telegram - St. John?s


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang,

Welcome back to Canada Sonal. I hope you had a great time and got some good photos.

Thanks for breakfast Marc and chef Caman. Sounds awesome.

Kacey is back to school this morning. Still coughing some, but definitely on the mend. 

Sorry to hear about your eye injury Marc - but I am glad to hear it's not as bad as it looks. Hope it heals fast.

Reminds me of a joke my grandfather used to tell me.


A city guy spots a farmer's horse that he likes and asks to buy it.

The farmer says that the horse doesn't look very good and doesn't understand why the city man wants it.

The city man insists he knows a good horse when he sees one and thinks the farmer is just trying to get more money. So he offers a little more money and states that it is his final offer. 

The farmer agrees to the sale but again cautions, "That horse don't look so good." 

The city man rides off on his new horse but in an hour he is back, fuming mad. 

"That horse just walked off a cliff. It must be blind!" he bellows.

"The farmer shrugs and replies, " I told you that horse don't look so good!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Glad to see you back, and that Kacey is up and about .......... and enjoying being back at school. Would love to hear of her tales about her trip.

Yes, I am really relieved that my eye does not require further surgery. I was truly worried.

As for the joke -- 



KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> 
> Welcome back to Canada Sonal. I hope you had a great time and got some good photos.
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Marc and chef Caman. Sounds awesome.
> 
> Kacey is back to school this morning. Still coughing some, but definitely on the mend.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your eye injury Marc - but I am glad to hear it's not as bad as it looks. Hope it heals fast.
> 
> Reminds me of a joke my grandfather used to tell me.
> 
> Morning, Kim. Glad to see you back, and that Kacey is up and about .......... and enjoying being back at school. Would love to hear of her tales about her trip.
> 
> Yes, I am really relieved that my eye does not require further surgery. I was truly worried.
> 
> As for the joke --
> 
> 
> A city guy spots a farmer's horse that he likes and asks to buy it.
> 
> The farmer says that the horse doesn't look very good and doesn't understand why the city man wants it.
> 
> The city man insists he knows a good horse when he sees one and thinks the farmer is just trying to get more money. So he offers a little more money and states that it is his final offer.
> 
> The farmer agrees to the sale but again cautions, "That horse don't look so good."
> 
> The city man rides off on his new horse but in an hour he is back, fuming mad.
> 
> "That horse just walked off a cliff. It must be blind!" he bellows.
> 
> "The farmer shrugs and replies, " I told you that horse don't look so good!"


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Back again. My eye surgeon said it looked worse than it actually is in terms of an injury. Gave me some drops and sent me on my way. Have to say I am VERY relieved.


Great Marc. :clap:


----------



## friend

Afternoon Don and Kim.

Glad to hear that Kacey is getting better.
Off to read SAP now.


----------



## Sonal

Good news about the eye, Marc. Kim, glad to here Kacey's up and about.

I'll pull out a few select photos to post over here, but if anyone is interested in seeing some sooner, I have my Vienna pictures up on Facebook, which is viewable by anyone here. (I'm going to delete this link later in the day for privacy.)

Vienna 2011 | Facebook


----------



## friend

Afternoon Sonal.
Great pictures. It looks like ye had a really good vacation.


----------



## SINC

Nice pics indeed Sonal. I liked the butterfly shots especially.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I liked the butterfly shots especially.


First I thought they were part of a dish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good news about the eye, Marc. Kim, glad to here Kacey's up and about.
> 
> I'll pull out a few select photos to post over here, but if anyone is interested in seeing some sooner, I have my Vienna pictures up on Facebook, which is viewable by anyone here. (I'm going to delete this link later in the day for privacy.)
> 
> Vienna 2011 | Facebook


Great pics, Sonal. Some of the pics of food and the buildings bring back fond memories of that grand city. Yes, you and Gordon seemed to have had a grand time. Kudos.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks Don & Caman & Marc. It was a great trip.

I feel like I'm starting to push the limits on my little 7 year old point & shoot. Might be time for a new camera, though I'm not yet sure if I'm ready to make the jump to an SLR.


----------



## Dr.G.

Canon makes some great and affordable non-SLR cameras.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Canon makes some great and affordable non-SLR cameras.


I might have to start dropping a few hints over the next few months until my birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I might have to start dropping a few hints over the next few months until my birthday.


Great. I shall give Gordon some hints about the best camera for which to take pictures of your new doxie puppy. Since you did not bring Gretta home with you, you still should have a pup of your own. Gotta love those doxies pups ............... :love2:


----------



## macdoodle

Good day to you all, and many thanks for your support and prayers... bless you all... 

I am happy to hear your eye is fine Marc, and Caman, whining isn't a bad thing, it does take some of the 'pressure' off the steam valve.... 

Don, it sounds as if you had a perfect afternoon with the golf and the mens final in Curling... it was a tight game until the end, I wish the Scottish skip wasn't so surly looking... but it is a good team in the making, I was most proud of Stoughten, it has been a long time coming for him and have always liked him very much as a skip.... so it sounds as if you had a perfect day! :clap: (my favourite 'dip' for seafood is always garlic butter, and it is also good on french fries... and super with lobster.... mmmmm! )

Kim you must be thrilled Kacey is home and I am sure she will have lots of tales to tell, you must share some! 
Sonal, you and Kim should have a holiday tales thread and talk about the unusual and usual from travels, I am sure many have had funny things happen ' on the Vacation route' and lots of eye opening experiences.... 

I am back and had a good sleep last night, meditation is great for whatever ails you, and if nothing does ...well it is good for that too... 

I have to finish tackling the taxes and I will be good for another year, usually I am done by now but got behind and now have to 'move it' 

I hope the sun is shining as brightly there as it is here, although windy, it is beautiful outside... I hope they caught the bear Marc.... and take it way north... out of harms way 
for itself and others...


----------



## SINC

Welcome back Leslie, glad to know that you are doing well, although I think we all knew that would be the case. Good luck with those taxes, I wish you a large refund.


----------



## eMacMan

Sonal said:


> Good news about the eye, Marc. Kim, glad to here Kacey's up and about.
> 
> I'll pull out a few select photos to post over here, but if anyone is interested in seeing some sooner, I have my Vienna pictures up on Facebook, which is viewable by anyone here. (I'm going to delete this link later in the day for privacy.)
> 
> Vienna 2011 | Facebook


I enjoyed the pics as well. 

Also noted your passing thoughts on a new camera. Please do not get sucked in by the higher pixel count of the newer Point and Shoot cameras. They are still essentially 2 or 3 MP cameras with the higher count being achieved through interpolation. What has improved are the displays, in many cases much shorter shutter lag, better quality as well as extended range zoom lenses, and with some cameras excellent anti-shake features. 

Some cameras feature much improved battery life, others about the same as those 2004 cameras. A good guess is however many pics the manufacturer claims from a battery set or charge, should be divided at least in half.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## Sonal

eMacMan said:


> I enjoyed the pics as well.
> 
> Also noted your passing thoughts on a new camera. Please do not get sucked in by the higher pixel count of the newer Point and Shoot cameras. They are still essentially 2 or 3 MP cameras with the higher count being achieved through interpolation. What has improved are the displays, in many cases much shorter shutter lag, better quality as well as extended range zoom lenses, and with some cameras excellent anti-shake features.
> 
> Some cameras feature much improved battery life, others about the same as those 2004 cameras. A good guess is however many pics the manufacturer claims from a battery set or charge, should be divided at least in half.
> 
> Have fun shopping!


Thanks Bob. Mine is a pretty basic Olympus 3 MP camera.

What I think I'd like is a bit more control. I always turn off the monitor and look through the viewfinder (my point & shoot has a viewfinder) but I noticed in the macro shots how 'off' that was compared to the actual shots... I know, SLR is the only cure there.

Still, I'd like better control over the focus, and anti-shake would be nice, particularly in those low-light/no flash allowed shots. More zoom would be great too. I'm finding a little more that the photos I would like to take are just not possible with my camera. Don't think I'm ready for an SLR though, since I like having a little camera that fits into my purse.

My battery life is pretty good, since I always turn off the monitor. Whole week was on the same set of old non-rechargeable Lithium AAs, and it's still going pretty strong. I didn't have to use the flash a lot, though, which also helps.


----------



## Cameo

At my mom's so popping in to say hello and check my mail. Glad to see Kim and Leslie back.

Caman - keep your chin up, kids do eventually grow up, I know cause mine finally did!!!

Sonal - I wouldn't have the patience for the lag time of the pocket cameras. They may have improved since I tried them. I had a small pocket film camera that I liked, but still tend to stick with my SLR. Good luck with your hunt. I understand though that Fuji has some good cameras?

It is windy here but lovely and warm. I worked all weekend. Sat night I was exhausted and laying in bed, saw my cat slinking along like she was stalking something that was obviously under either my night table or bed. I half hearted thought she was probably after a mouse, but I was sleepy and comfortable and didn't bother to check it out. Next morning found the mouse at the bottom of the stairs where she left it after she obviously caught it. At least I know she is a good mouser!!

Marc, sorry to hear about your eye, glad to hear it isn't as bad as you feared.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well!


----------



## eMacMan

Sonal said:


> Thanks Bob. Mine is a pretty basic Olympus 3 MP camera.
> 
> What I think I'd like is a bit more control. I always turn off the monitor and look through the viewfinder (my point & shoot has a viewfinder) but I noticed in the macro shots how 'off' that was compared to the actual shots... I know, SLR is the only cure there.
> 
> Still, I'd like better control over the focus, and anti-shake would be nice, particularly in those low-light/no flash allowed shots. More zoom would be great too. I'm finding a little more that the photos I would like to take are just not possible with my camera. Don't think I'm ready for an SLR though, since I like having a little camera that fits into my purse.
> 
> My battery life is pretty good, since I always turn off the monitor. Whole week was on the same set of old non-rechargeable Lithium AAs, and it's still going pretty strong. I didn't have to use the flash a lot, though, which also helps.


I had the same camera. Did good macros but you had to use the display. With macros and display on it really sucked the life out of the batteries. The one issue I had was the telephoto part of the zoom was not as sharp as it could/should have been. Not sure if that was just my camera or was all of them.


----------



## friend

Evening Bob and Jeanne.
I know, and then I'll regret it and wish they all were little again.

Evening Leslie.
Great to see you.
I try whine less and wine not at all. 
You and yours are in my prayer my friend.


----------



## Sonal

eMacMan said:


> I had the same camera. Did good macros but you had to use the display. With macros and display on it really sucked the life out of the batteries. The one issue I had was the telephoto part of the zoom was not as sharp as it could/should have been. Not sure if that was just my camera or was all of them.


Might be all of them... most of the zoo photos I took were zoomed in as much as it could zoom, and I don't find those particularly sharp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie. Good to hear from you once again. Glad also to hear that meditation is helping you. It is a fine way to help with the stress and to get back in touch with your inner self. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Glad to hear that you are back as well. Sounds like work is keeping you busy. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, Canon has some great "ultra zooms" in their PowerShot line now, and for good prices. I like ultra zooms (i.e., 10-20X optical zoom) since these are the types of pics I like to take.


----------



## friend

Eggs of all countries, unite.
Death to the Easter Bunny.


----------



## Rps

Hello all, here is a clip of me watching the Leader's Debate:

YouTube - Sleepy Dog Just Wants to Sleep

I thought I would send it out early.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hello all, here is a clip of me watching the Leader's Debate:
> 
> YouTube - Sleepy Dog Just Wants to Sleep
> 
> I thought I would send it out early.


Hmmm, looks to me like you were wearing your toupee that day, were you Rp?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all, here is a clip of me watching the Leader's Debate:
> 
> YouTube - Sleepy Dog Just Wants to Sleep
> 
> I thought I would send it out early.


Afternoon, Rp. You have earned a bit of rest after house hunting.


----------



## KC4

Sonal - I loved the pictures, thanks for sharing. Despite your misgivings about your camera, you captured some great shots. I drooled over the food images (MMMMMmmm spatzle and schnitzel and strudel and...) I marveled at the architectural shots, smiled at the schmetterling and you in playground images and even laughed at the one of Gordon zonked out exhausted on the bench. I'm betting he got a lot of use out of his new camera gear while there too.

Here's a different kind of vacation shot from Kacey's travels... Yep, that's her in the yellow top trying to plow a field in the high mountain region of Ecuador with a pair of oxen that were not really listening to her commands...in any language.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for Kacey, Kim. She is right into doing good for other people. Give her my "kudos" on a job done well, if you would.


----------



## KC4

Will do that Marc, thanks. Yes, she does love to help others. The plowing lasted only about half a day and the kids were exhausted and full of dirt, scratches and ox snot, but thought it was great fun nonetheless.

It seems almost like a Tom Sawyer fence painting scene. One person's labor is another person's recreation. I'm sure the Ecuadorians were more significantly amused than they were helped with their field plowing. Due to the oxen not minding the directional instructions well, the furrows were all over the place. Hee hee.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Will do that Marc, thanks. Yes, she does love to help others. The plowing lasted only about half a day and the kids were exhausted and full of dirt, scratches and ox snot, but thought it was great fun nonetheless.
> 
> It seems almost like a Tom Sawyer fence painting scene. One person's labor is another person's recreation. I'm sure the Ecuadorians were more significantly amused than they were helped with their field plowing. Due to the oxen not minding the directional instructions well, the furrows were all over the place. Hee hee.


Well, her heart was in the right place.

Thinking about oxen, I can't but help remember the Sprint commercial about the farmer wanting to order 200 oxen ............... only to receive 200 dachshunds. Never have I seen so many doxies running about in a commercial.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hello all, here is a clip of me watching the Leader's Debate:


That's cute Rp, thanks. The pup fell right over! 

Kacey and I were treated to a visit with a litter of 5 week old Weimaraner pups yesterday. 
They all just wanted to sleep too, sitting up or upside down...no matter. It _must_ be something to do with the election coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Can't wait to see what might be on the menu. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute pics, Kim. Great candid shots of pups asleep. They are just like doxie pups I see ...... except cuter. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, just watched an iMovie that I made with my 15 "MBP ............. but on my wife's new 27" iMac. It is like being in the movies. She just got it today for her work (luckily, they paid for it) and wanted to see a DVD of what iMovie might do. It wasn't the best iMovie project, but it looked huge on her screen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My eye tires easily for the past couple of days. I look like Rocky at the end of the Rocky I movie. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Remember what Gibran said about Meditation --

"When God threw me, a pebble, into this wondrous lake,
I disturbed its surface with countless circles.
But when I reached the depths,
I became very still." 

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Guess I shall have to make breakfast once again this morning. Nothing fancy ........ I shall leave that to Chef Caman. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning.

Been to the GP with Hanna.
Nothing seriously, just a general infection that time will deal with.

Have to dash, so my apprentice Gordon Ramsey will come and do
breakfast and lunch. I leave ye with an option of coffee, tea and munch.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán. Today's featured video on SAP is going to put a smile on your face as a couple of young girls play tricks on people. Marc, you may not want to look at the things that people send us pic of the day.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Hmmm, looks to me like you were wearing your toupee that day, were you Rp?


Yep! You know I couldn't tell a bald faced lie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Been to the GP with Hanna.
> Nothing seriously, just a general infection that time will deal with.
> 
> Have to dash, so my apprentice Gordon Ramsey will come and do
> breakfast and lunch. I leave ye with an option of coffee, tea and munch.


My, my, Caman. Make you chef of The Cafe Chez Marc and you really bring us upscale. Kudos. 

I think that it is time to make you are now a co-owner of The Cafe. Our profits got us a ranking of 1313 on the Forbes International 2000. We are just behind Securitas Sweden. Of course, we employ the accounting firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe, who bank with Pictet & Cie in Switzerland, who shelter our money. You may want to set up an account with them as well. Their fees are moderate, and last year I paid taxes of $2.93 on "hefty profits" from The Cafe. Just a thought. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Camán. Today's featured video on SAP is going to put a smile on your face as a couple of young girls play tricks on people. Marc, you may not want to look at the things that people send us pic of the day.


That poor girl, Don. Only one nose.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang,

Busy morning for me, so I'll just pop in to say hello, grab some coffee and run. 

Marc - Deborah's new iMac sounds awesome. Congrats on the new addition to the computing family. 

Dpn - Good SAP today. Liked the trick those girls were playing. Very clever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon (almost), Kim. Yes, and tomorrow I order her an iPad2. My son has an iPhone and I have an iBook and the MBP, so we are fully equipped with Apple products.

How is Kacey today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> How is Kacey today?


(sigh) 
Not so well today, thanks for asking. 

Kacey's cold has unfortunately worsened to the point that she does not feel well enough to go to school. Despite cough meds, she hacked and coughed her way through the night. I do not think she got much sleep. 

A session of Dragon's Den is being filmed at Kacey's school today, I am the stills photographer, but Kacey will have to miss it. Too bad, she would have liked to meet Mr. Wilson and Mr. Waslen. There is supposed to be one other DD entrepreneur there too, but I just can't remember which one. I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> (sigh)
> Not so well today, thanks for asking.
> 
> Kacey's cold has unfortunately worsened to the point that she does not feel well enough to go to school. Despite cough meds, she hacked and coughed her way through the night. I do not think she got much sleep.
> 
> A session of Dragon's Den is being filmed at Kacey's school today, I am the stills photographer, but Kacey will have to miss it. Too bad, she would have liked to meet Mr. Wilson and Mr. Waslen. There is supposed to be one other DD entrepreneur there too, but I just can't remember which one. I'll find out soon enough.


Sorry to hear about Kacey's cold. 
Kudos on your photography gig. :clap::clap: I don't watch DD, but Deborah likes to watch it from time to time.


----------



## SINC

Yesterday a guy told me I had a fat chance of selling my old computer. Then this morning another chap told me I had a slim chance of selling it. What's going on with that? What's the difference?


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Yesterday a guy told me I had a fat chance of selling my old computer. Then this morning another chap told me I had a slim chance of selling it. What's going on with that? What's the difference?


I wouldn't let those comments carry any weight.


----------



## friend

Evening Kim, Don, Rp and Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yesterday a guy told me I had a fat chance of selling my old computer. Then this morning another chap told me I had a slim chance of selling it. What's going on with that? What's the difference?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I wouldn't let those comments carry any weight.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Good one, Caman.

How are you this evening?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Good one, Caman.
> 
> How are you this evening?


Not too bad now. 
Baking a sponge cake and going to enjoy it with a late evening cup of coffee.
I wont be able to sleep for a few hours, but it worth it. :clap:
How's things in St John? Any sign of spring yet?


----------



## KC4

Good evening Caman,

You wouldn't be planning on enjoying that sponge cake with a bit of whipped cream and strawberries, would you? MMMmmm....


----------



## friend

Hi Kim.

Nah, gotta start thinking on getting a new wife
and cream might come between us. 
Have to wait with fat and sugar until after the marriage.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Not too bad now.
> Baking a sponge cake and going to enjoy it with a late evening cup of coffee.
> I wont be able to sleep for a few hours, but it worth it. :clap:
> How's things in St John? Any sign of spring yet?


Evening, Caman. I had to put drops in my eye this afternoon, and then cover my eye. I fell asleep. A couple of hours later I let the dogs out back and took Daisy, who is almost 10, out front, because she finds it easier to pee in our front lawn. It was +11C with some heavy rain while I was asleep, and most of our snow is gone from the front ................ and even a few crocus have popped up, ready to bloom. If they can somehow survive our wind/hail/snow/sleet for the rest of April, they might have a chance to bloom in early May, bringing Spring a few weeks early. We shall see.

I love sponge cake. My mom made it for me when I was little and not feeling well. :love2::love2:


----------



## friend

Sounds like spring might have serious thoughts on achieving seasonal terraforming. 

I'll bake you a sponge cake when I'll come to St Johns.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of not feeling well, I just got back from my accountant's with a tax due bill of over $7 grand. Dang it anyways!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of not feeling well, I just got back from my accountant's with a tax due bill of over $7 grand. Dang it anyways!


Tax due??? You should go see my accountants at the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. I could loan you a few doxies for dependants. The only one that the CRA ever questioned was Rootie, since they said that was not a name ............. until our accountants showed them old clips from the Rootie Kazootee show. 

Seriously, that is a big hit, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sounds like spring might have serious thoughts on achieving seasonal terraforming.
> 
> I'll bake you a sponge cake when I'll come to St Johns.


Cool. Mohan is in town and we might get together tomorrow. I am in the middle of grading, but it would be good to see another person from The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Leslie. Remember what Gibran said about Meditation --
> 
> "When God threw me, a pebble, into this wondrous lake,
> I disturbed its surface with countless circles.
> But when I reached the depths,
> I became very still."
> 
> Paix, mon amie.


Thanks Marc, I am becoming the still pebble... 



SINC said:


> Yesterday a guy told me I had a fat chance of selling my old computer. Then this morning another chap told me I had a slim chance of selling it. What's going on with that? What's the difference?


Well in my configuration I surmise you had a fair to 'middlin' ' chance to sell it... 
Looks like it will get sold, somewhere about mid-day in the middle of the Month of May... 

Nice to hear all the going's on, sorry Kacey is still down with the cold, don't forget the vicks on the soles of the feet and socks and between the shoulder blades.... may I also suggest Buckleys white rub instead of Vicks? it does not open one up to more congestion as the heavy menthol does, and on the wrists at night... give her a hug for me too... I will send her some healing in my meditation tonight.... 
Good for you getting that photo job.you and Sonal should pair up and get and east to West business on the move... 

Lots of interesting stuff going on... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks Marc, I am becoming the still pebble...
> 
> 
> 
> Well in my configuration I surmise you had a fair to 'middlin' ' chance to sell it...
> Looks like it will get sold, somewhere about mid-day in the middle of the Month of May...
> 
> Nice to hear all the going's on, sorry Kacey is still down with the cold, don't forget the vicks on the soles of the feet and socks and between the shoulder blades.... may I also suggest Buckleys white rub instead of Vicks? it does not open one up to more congestion as the heavy menthol does, and on the wrists at night... give her a hug for me too... I will send her some healing in my meditation tonight....
> Good for you getting that photo job.you and Sonal should pair up and get and east to West business on the move...
> 
> Lots of interesting stuff going on... :clap:


Evening, Leslie. Sounds as if your "pebble self" is calm today. Hope so. Have a good night, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I hope that Caman has enough time to make us a fine OtHD Breakfast tomorrow. I am buried under with grading. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well, the good news is that I prepaid some of the tax hit. Just in case, I had the balance tucked away in cold hard cash from a few KENO wins late last year. Even better is paying off the government with their own funds won gambling, and I still have some left.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Well, the good news is that I prepaid some of the tax hit. Just in case, I had the balance tucked away in cold hard cash from a few KENO wins late last year. Even better is paying off the government with their own funds won gambling, and I still have some left.


:lmao::lmao: good for you Don, nice 'twist! :clap:


Here is something I came across to share, rather beautiful I think ....

YouTube - When Elephants Retire


----------



## SINC

That's a great video Leslie, I used that on SAP a couple of years back. Odd how animals find companionship and comfort with other animals.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, just finished up SAP and today's video is not to be missed if you like to find cheap flights to travel. It may even give you cause to smile a bit. An you'll go bananas over the 20 uses for bananas you likely never knew.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Busy day here, so I shall make a buffet-style breakfast for everyone until Caman arrives and makes one of his masterpieces for our OtHD Breakfast.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang...

Well....it's forecast to snow here. About 10 cms by nightfall. Ugh. I cannot believe it. It's cold enough today to snow. I had to scrape thick frost from my windshield this morning. Spring is MIA.

Don- Good SAP today - the video was hilarious and I got a good chuckle from it, thanks.

Marc - How is your eye doing today? Did you meet up with Mohan? That would be cool. Keep tilted!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Snow?? That is typical April weather for St.John's, but I thought that Spring was upon all you folks in AB. Sorry to hear this.

How is Kacey feeling today?

Have not linked up with Mohan yet. We are both busy but free at different times. 

My eye is doing OK but still looks like Rocky in Rocky I.


----------



## eMacMan

Don; Loved the cheap flights video. Course in the US they could have added in the "Grope Tax" as well.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, that group did a great job poking fun at cheap flights, didn't they?


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C at tea time. Would anyone like to take their tea outside?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Snow?? That is typical April weather for St.John's, but I thought that Spring was upon all you folks in AB. Sorry to hear this.
> 
> How is Kacey feeling today?
> 
> Have not linked up with Mohan yet. We are both busy but free at different times.
> 
> My eye is doing OK but still looks like Rocky in Rocky I.


Still no snow - so I'm hopeful that it won't show. 

Kacey is better, thanks. She's at school, but still coughing frequently. 

Glad to hear the eye is OK, but I hope the healing is progressing at a good pace.

Still not able to find a time in common with the Tiltinator? 

Yes, some tea would go nicely with my homework, please and thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Still no snow - so I'm hopeful that it won't show.
> 
> Kacey is better, thanks. She's at school, but still coughing frequently.
> 
> Glad to hear the eye is OK, but I hope the healing is progressing at a good pace.
> 
> Still not able to find a time in common with the Tiltinator?
> 
> Yes, some tea would go nicely with my homework, please and thanks.


Yes, I took a couple of hours to have a coffee with The Tiltinator. He is a great guy. Looks just like his picture and I found out how he selected Tilt as his ehMacLand name. Great story.

He is a "Republic of Doyle" fan so I took him to some of the places that they might have on some of the shows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have loads of grading to do and I have to spread it out throughout each day to give my eye a rest every hour or so. Thus, I shall pull the pin now and wish you all a peaceful good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Be as the ripples upon a still lake at dawn. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning Shang. 

Please take some breakfast:
Ciabatta with melted mozzarella, topped with bacon/ veg. bacon and thin slices of honeydew mellon.
(mozzarella made of buffalo milk, what else  
Rice porridge with sugar, cinnamon and a "butter eye".
Fruit salad on french toast.
Coffee and tea made just a few minutes ago.
Enjoy. 
.........................

I had some bad news yesterday.
Daniel was taken to the A&E after drinking cough medicine. They also
had found pills in his pocket. He was given coal and monitored.
He will now expelled from school and might face legal charges, since
WA practice and favours punishment, not treatment.
I have to get him over here earlier to straighten this out. I don't think
Anna can or even wants to deal with this anymore. I do have more help options
both for drug treatment and for his depression and post-tramatic stress syndrome.
Treatment and all healthcare is almost free here. I only have to pay a max. of $135.00 
for healthcare and $300.00 for medication per year, and that is for all of them. :clap:
My kids sees Daniel as their brother, and legally he is, and are in favour of him 
moving to us and that is the springing point. I have to move fast before the judge
decides to restrain him from travel. Stupid legal system. 
Now it's just to keep my fingers crossed and pray for a good out come of this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for breakfast. I am sorry to hear about Daniel, and feel that your decision to bring him over with you is a wise one. Good luck, my friend, and let me know if I can be of any assistance. Peace.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.

Thanks. A prayer or two might do a world of good. 

More spring there?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> Thanks. A prayer or two might do a world of good.
> 
> More spring there?


Hopefully, prayer shall help .......... along with an understanding legal system. Hopefully, Anna will intercede on his behalf and help him to go back to Sweden with you and his family. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Going to an appointment where they will access Aiofe's
condition to see if she has any ADHD or neurological issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Going to an appointment where they will access Aiofe's
> condition to see if she has any ADHD or neurological issues.


Good luck, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a rope skipping horse???? That is amazing!!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán, good luck with your kids.

The skipping horse caught my eye too Marc, as did the video of girls versus boys! 

The WEBBITS items are also interesting today as folks in Japan turn in cash they find after the tsunami. 

Just finished some tweaks on SAP to add more links in the political forum story and am now off to put together tomorrow's edition. Later . . .


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman.


I check when the appointment was for. It was at 1.00PM
and I turned up at 2.00PM. 
Why???? What is wrong with my head? 
Now it will take 5 weeks until Aiofe can get another appointment.
I also found out that all in all it will take 10 month!!!!! to get a diagnosis
and I wont get any help or even tips on how to deal with her if I don't
have a diagnosis. I'm upset and disappointed at them and myself.


----------



## friend

Morning Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I check when the appointment was for. It was at 1.00PM
> and I turned up at 2.00PM.
> Why???? What is wrong with my head?
> Now it will take 5 weeks until Aiofe can get another appointment.
> I also found out that all in all it will take 10 month!!!!! to get a diagnosis
> and I wont get any help or even tips on how to deal with her if I don't
> have a diagnosis. I'm upset and disappointed at them and myself.


Sorry to hear this, Caman. Right now, you could use all the help you might receive.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang,

I was all set to whine and complain about the dump of heavy wet snow we have received and are still receiving, but after reading about Caman's day....I think I'll just shut up, grab a coffee and some breakfast and go shovel some walks. 

Hang in there Caman!

Marc - Glad you got to meet Mohan yesterday - that must have been fun. Hope your eye is mo' better today.

Don - will check out SAP later....sounds like it's going to be another good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. The eye is slowly improving. Yes, meeting Mohan was a treat. He is a great fellow and it would be nice to be able to see him more often.

How is Kacey feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly time for afternoon tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Nearly time for afternoon tea. Anyone interested?


Sounds good to me, Marc. Shall I pour?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good to me, Marc. Shall I pour?


Yes, please. No milk or sugar ........ just a bit of lemon.

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

I wondered why that baseball was getting bigger. And then it hit me.


----------



## friend

Good one Don.
I made this in response:

I wonder if my mother in-law is interested in baseball
being the bat she is.
or
I told my mother in-law never to get near to Ozzie,
since she is such a bat.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, please. No milk or sugar ........ just a bit of lemon.
> 
> How are you today?


Coming right up.

I'm fine, although I think the 'vacation' has worn off.

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I wondered why that baseball was getting bigger. And then it hit me.


An oldie but a goodie, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Coming right up.
> 
> I'm fine, although I think the 'vacation' has worn off.
> 
> How are you?


Sorry to hear that, Sonal. Vienna should stay with you a lifetime.

My eye is slowly healing. Merci.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Hopefully, you shall have a fantastic TGIF Breakfast ready for us ........... if you have the time. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I just returned from a Jackson Browne concert. If you have ever heard Jackson Browne on stage in a solo acoustic performance, you know what a thrill we both shared tonight. What a concert!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. As Jackson Browne might say, "take it easy". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Busy day for grading so I shall make a buffet-style TGIF Breakfast for everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with fog and drizzle this morning. A quiet way to end the week. Hopefully, Leslie, Kim, Don and Bob were not hit too hard with yesterday's snow storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am the only person in Canada on SAP this morning, according to Don's little globe trackers. Come on, Canada ............. get with the program. Rise and shine.

This ad was a paid non-political item paid for by Little Donnie's Den o' Doxies, a division of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I slept in a wee bit, so the SAP you saw earlier was yesterday's issue, but the new SAP is now up for the day. Read about "Legal, but not logical" or what not to do to forget your troubles today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I slept in a wee bit, so the SAP you saw earlier was yesterday's issue, but the new SAP is now up for the day. Read about "Legal, but not logical" or what not to do to forget your troubles today.


I check it out when I get a few minutes free time this afternoon. 

Sleeping in????????


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: Hope things are going well for all.

Marc and Don, I, too, liked the joke on SAP this morning, also the Wal mart piece [ as always ] so I thought I would contribute a Wal mart segment myself. I'm almost certain this will offend someone .... so discretion is advised.

YouTube - PEOPLE OF WALMART 3!! FUNNY!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: Hope things are going well for all.
> 
> Marc and Don, I, too, liked the joke on SAP this morning, also the Wal mart piece [ as always ] so I thought I would contribute a Wal mart segment myself. I'm almost certain this will offend someone .... so discretion is advised.
> 
> YouTube - PEOPLE OF WALMART 3!! FUNNY!!


Afternoon, Rp. How are you today? I am having the last of the flavored coffee at the moment, but have one cup remaining. It should go to you if you would like it. Interested?


----------



## Rps

Be my guest Marc, I'm working on a Pumpkin Spice one as we speak. It's okay, I do prefer the WMBB but this is a nice change. How are things with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Be my guest Marc, I'm working on a Pumpkin Spice one as we speak. It's okay, I do prefer the WMBB but this is a nice change. How are things with you?


OK. Thanks for this treat.

Life goes well as I plow through finals. I have to try and finish an academic paper for a conference in June, but that shall have to wait until the grades are in. 

My eye slowly improves but does not look all that good. Still, it does not hurt and I am able to work.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

That's the trouble with marking [ or in my case studying ] too much reading and monitor viewing does a number on the eyes. Include getting "whacked" and it can be extremely tiring..... Maybe the doctor should prescribe a shot of Habs vs Bruins........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That's the trouble with marking [ or in my case studying ] too much reading and monitor viewing does a number on the eyes. Include getting "whacked" and it can be extremely tiring..... Maybe the doctor should prescribe a shot of Habs vs Bruins........


That would be a great "shot" .......... along with the Rangers getting back into the run for the Cup. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I hope this finds you well. We are thinking of you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Leslie. I hope this finds you well. We are thinking of you. Paix, mon amie.


Isn't it time we ALL moved on? Certainly Leslie seems to have and no longer appears to be "dwelling" on the past.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start today and am all finished. Time to head back to bed. Be sure to catch the 1905 street car ride in San Francisco on ASP's video of the day. Interesting to see history live. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just missed you by a bit. Have a good sleep. A fresh cup of coffee and some SAP should get me going  ......... and then on to grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess Caman is busy with his children, so I shall make Saturday breakfast for us all. Enjoy.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Marc.

I find myself awake unusually early for me, so I thought I'd help out with breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning Marc.
> 
> I find myself awake unusually early for me, so I thought I'd help out with breakfast.


Morning, Sonal. Looks as if I don't have to have a cup of tea by myself. You are most welcome to sit and share breakfast with me.

How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Since today has barely begun, it's so far a fine day... even if it is quite rainy and windy outside. (Seems to be spooking my older cat a bit, since he's sticking unusually close to me.)

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Since today has barely begun, it's so far a fine day... even if it is quite rainy and windy outside. (Seems to be spooking my older cat a bit, since he's sticking unusually close to me.)
> 
> How are you?


I am fine. Had some strong coffee and sunshine out of the east to wake me up and get me going. Reading finals and then taking short breaks here in ehMacLand. 

Guess you are still on Austrian time. I forget, when it is 730AM in TO, what time is it in Vienna?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I am fine. Had some strong coffee and sunshine out of the east to wake me up and get me going. Reading finals and then taking short breaks here in ehMacLand.
> 
> Guess you are still on Austrian time. I forget, when it is 730AM in TO, what time is it in Vienna?


Austria is 6 hours ahead, so 1:30PM. I'm mostly adjusted back, but I guess not so today.

In a little while, I'm going to go out to find a Toronto Star, as my dad is supposed to be featured in an article. I can't seem to find it online, though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Austria is 6 hours ahead, so 1:30PM. I'm mostly adjusted back, but I guess not so today.
> 
> In a little while, I'm going to go out to find a Toronto Star, as my dad is supposed to be featured in an article. I can't seem to find it online, though.


Thanks for the info.

What might the article be about featuring your dad? :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> What might the article be about featuring your dad? :clap:


The building we retrofitted to solar-thermal hot water.

We're among the very few private landlords to do so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The building we retrofitted to solar-thermal hot water.
> 
> We're among the very few private landlords to do so.


Cool. Kudos to him. Would love to have something like that except for two things -- we don't get enough sun here in St.John's and snow usually accumulates on the solar panels for most of the winter.


----------



## Sonal

Geothermal probably makes more sense in St John's. 

Seems like the article is being postponed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Geothermal probably makes more sense in St John's.
> 
> Seems like the article is being postponed.


Yes, that is what people around here are doing. 

Postponed???? I am cancelling my subscription to The Star.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: 

Don, we have a resident who has a Lincoln [ as featured in SAP today ] and she brings it out to car shows ... it's candy apple read. She tells me that at one time it was the most expensive car built and sold in North America ... she has it in mint condition.

Marc, have you finished grading, you must be close to the end of the term aren't you? That way you can give your eyes a rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all:
> 
> Don, we have a resident who has a Lincoln [ as featured in SAP today ] and she brings it out to car shows ... it's candy apple read. She tells me that at one time it was the most expensive car built and sold in North America ... she has it in mint condition.
> 
> Marc, have you finished grading, you must be close to the end of the term aren't you? That way you can give your eyes a rest.


Afternoon, Rp. Finished grading? Sadly, no. I shall submit my undergrad grades on Monday, and then submit my grad grades on Thursday. Then, I shall be somewhat free. Will have to get my four intersession and four summer courses ready for being online. My wife wants me to go to Cuba, but I don't want to go without her, so I shall remain here until the start of intersession. Such is Life.

How is your wife, Tova, these days? Any closer to getting a new helper-dog?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, Tova is doing well. We are registered for doggie school for May 16th, so we are eagerly awaiting bow wow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, Tova is doing well. We are registered for doggie school for May 16th, so we are eagerly awaiting bow wow.


Great new, Rp. Give her my best. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Well, another four hours sleep has done wonders. I'm now ready to tackle the rest of the day. It was good to get going so early. Especially since if you fail to start anything, you may develop a reputation for patience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a rally for the NDP and Jack Layton. Very enthusiastic crowd.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I took a few of our doxies on a drive in search of icebergs. None yet, but there was a dry chill in the air, even in full sunshine. This means they are on their way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Postman and Weingartner contend that “... once you have learned how to ask relevant and appropriate questions, you have learned how to learn and no one can keep you from learning whatever you want or need to know”. Very true.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

Marc - You and Deborah might have better luck finding ice bergs (or lumps) here. It's now -2 and snowing.

If anyone is making Bolor Specials, I'll have one, please and thanks.

RP - THat's great to hear about a new canine crusader soon. Good luck to you and Tova!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> Marc - You and Deborah might have better luck finding ice bergs (or lumps) here. It's now -2 and snowing.
> 
> If anyone is making Bolor Specials, I'll have one, please and thanks.
> 
> RP - THat's great to hear about a new canine crusader soon. Good luck to you and Tova!


Evening, Kim. You read my mind. I have a Tim Horton's Ice Cap while we were driving around, and I am chilled. So, some Bolor Special Hot Chocolate will hit the spot. Still very sunny and +2C here, but would you believe that most if not all of our snow is gone???  I have crocus that are about to pop open. 0C overnight, and going down to -6C tomorrow night, but +9C temps with rain are forcast for Monday and Tuesday. That might take away the last of my snow and open up these little crocus cluster. We shall see.

How is Kacey feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful near-full moon is rising in the southeastern sky, which is crystal clear tonight. Strange, but only one of our doxies, Jack, ever looks up to stare at the moon. None of our doxies ever howl at the moon, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished grading for the night, so now it is time for a glass of wine. No word from Caman today, so I shall take on the responsibilities for Sunday Brunch. Then, I am off to tutor ........ and then back to grading. I keep telling myself that it is only until Thursday and that I don't have to shovel any snow. Such is Life.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I am thinking of you and hope that you are at peace. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine Sunday Brunch waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. In fact, how does Brunch in Bed sound? Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

About to head out to tutor once again. I am pleased with their progress. Stats here in NL show that in the past five years, 1400 new Canadians were allowed to come to NL, and just over 400 chose to stay. Actually, for us, this is a good figure, and very much needed, since they are mostly trained professionals and their families.

Later, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Morning all; We have some people looking at our condo today ... so hopefully that goes well.

Since it's a slightly dull Sunday here I thought I would share with you one of the best bar bands I ever heard:

YouTube - DOUG & THE SLUGS - Makin' It Work

Your musical interlude for the day........


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, got to agree with your assessment of Doug and the Slugs. Too bad he died so young back in '04. Another great bar band I loved to listen to was the Downchild Blues Band. They used to play LeadBelly's in London frequently and I never missed them when I was in town.


----------



## Rps

HI Don, yeah DC was great. Did you ever get a chance to see Crowbar with King Biscuit Boy, they were great.
I also liked Huey Lewis and the News, but many didn't think of them as a bar band. My daughter is slowly being turned on to Colin James. There are some great acts out there and Doug was one of them ... always and always a fun show.


----------



## SINC

And then of course, there was George Thorogood with another of my favourites:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Good luck with the sale of the condo.

I got to like the listening to recording of Lead Belly, the "King of the 12-string guitar", when I was teaching in Waycross, Georgia. 

On Thursday, I was able to hear Jackson Browne on stage in a solo acoustic performance here in St.John's. I have always liked his music and lyrics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I took four of the younger doxies up to a local golf course. I was amazed at how free of snow the course was, except for the sandtraps. We stayed clear of any putting green, and picked up any poop caused by our dogs. They had a grand time running back and forth. 

Home now and ready for some Sunday High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I took four of the younger doxies up to a local golf course. I was amazed at how free of snow the course was, except for the sandtraps. We stayed clear of any putting green, and picked up any poop caused by our dogs. They had a grand time running back and forth.
> 
> Home now and ready for some Sunday High Tea. Anyone interested?


I thought dog-poop was what golf commentators referred to as a hazard.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I thought dog-poop was what golf commentators referred to as a hazard.beejacon


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

True, but it is only right to "stoop and scoop", even if it is on a public golf course which won't open up until mid-June. 

So, how is Life treating you these days, Bob ...... other than for the snow?


----------



## eMacMan

Lots of snow. Apparently EC has shut down the Wet Coast radiation monitors, so it is now any bodies guess as to how much Japanese radiation is coming along for the ride. 

Been some reports of radioactive milk over in Washington state but nothing that has made the mainstream media. Sometimes it's nice to be old enough to know that these things are unlikely to impact your own lifespan. Different story for those raising kids though.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Sure, I would like some Tea thanks Marc. Sounds great. 

Thanks for the Doug & the Slugs and the George Thorogood musical treat today Don and Rp. I like them both. 

Yeah Bob, we have yet more snow and cold here too. It was - 5 this morning, but now it's up to -3. We've already been out shoveling once today, will likely need to go out again soon. 


We did however, have the other treat of having breakfast at the top of the Calgary Tower this morning with some friends from Texas. They are surely in snow shock.


----------



## KC4

I forgot to mention some bad news though.. Tuffy, the fish of KC4 avatar fame has passed away. :-( RIP Tuffy. He lived about 7 years.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of Tuffy's passing Kim, but he lived a long life for a goldfish. He will live on in your avatar.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Don,

Yes, he will live on in my avatar, still proudly displaying the Movember stash when the time is right and any other appurtenances he may wish to sport.

That was upsetting news for Kacey and I since he was our pet. You're right, most goldfish don't make it many days after leaving the pet store, mostly because people do not understand how to take care of them.

I did see however, that there was a Guinness Book record of a goldfish living over 50 years. They can sometimes lead surprisingly long lives. I had one named Charlie for over 12 years.


----------



## Rps

Marc that Jackson Browne show would have been spectacular!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Lots of snow. Apparently EC has shut down the Wet Coast radiation monitors, so it is now any bodies guess as to how much Japanese radiation is coming along for the ride.
> 
> Been some reports of radioactive milk over in Washington state but nothing that has made the mainstream media. Sometimes it's nice to be old enough to know that these things are unlikely to impact your own lifespan. Different story for those raising kids though.



There were some slight amounts of Iodine 131 detected at a monitoring station at Memorial Univ. about a kilometer from where I live, but it was such a minute trace amount it did not mean much. Still, it traveled from Japan to NL, and that is a long journey.

I shudder to think of the people who are near to the site.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I forgot to mention some bad news though.. Tuffy, the fish of KC4 avatar fame has passed away. :-( RIP Tuffy. He lived about 7 years.


It is sad to lose any pet, Kim. :-( How is Kacey taking the loss? How is she feeling these days, health-wise?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc that Jackson Browne show would have been spectacular!


Yes, it was one of the best live concerts of that genre I have ever seen, and I have seen Simon and Garfunkel, Peter, Paul and Mary, Joan Baez, Judy Collins, Pete Seeger, et al, live and up close. He really connected with the audience, and had no preset play list. He played songs that people called out (I got "Running on Empty" that I called out at just the right moment). 

He was all alone and unplugged.

Turns out that I am two days older than JB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sent a PM to Caman to see if he is OK. Have not heard from him in a day or so. I only hope that things are going well with him and his children.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am graded out, so to speak, and it's unfair to students not to be at peak performance when I read their finals. The end is in sight, however ......... as is the end of our snow. So, there shall be great celebrating comes Thursday morning. We shell see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Glad to hear that your feeling of being overwheled at times is slowly coming into perspective, and that "things are smoothing out some". I guess we could all use some "smoothing out" at certain times in our lives. Paix, mon amie. Sleep well.


----------



## tilt

OK, I am back in The Shang and have absolutely nothing to say! Trouble is, that has never before stopped me from opening my mouth anyway . The thing is, my mouth seems to crave the taste of my foot.

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> It is sad to lose any pet, Kim. :-( How is Kacey taking the loss? How is she feeling these days, health-wise?


Thanks Marc, Kacey is feeling better finally health wise, but saddened of course about the news we received today about Tuffy. When your only pet is a big goldfish because your Mom is allergic to everything else, it is like losing a cat or dog I think. 

In 2008 we feared Tuffy would not survive the long trip home to Calgary, especially with a long wait in customs....so we made the sad decision to leave Tuffy behind in Houston with friends that agreed to adopt him. Kacey was younger then, and the parting a little more traumatic. The adoptive family was very understanding and helpful and we would get updates and photos every few months on how he was growing and what kind of antics he was up to. Tuffy had a lot of personality for a fish.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> OK, I am back in The Shang and have absolutely nothing to say! Trouble is, that has never before stopped me from opening my mouth anyway . The thing is, my mouth seems to crave the taste of my foot.
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, the fact that you are here as a member of The Shang family is enough. Welcome home, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great shot, Kim. Tuffy is truly a fine looking goldfish in that picture ......... as is Kacey (a fine looking young girl).


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Still no word from Caman. I hope he is doing well. Thus, I shall prepare a simple breakfast for us to get us going on our way this week. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just a coffee for me thanks. Odd that Caman is not around. I usually get a couple of emails a week from him, but nothing for a week now. SAP is up with a video about Maria the goose who chooses an unusual partner and a student pilot who gets the surprise of his life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just a coffee for me thanks. Odd that Caman is not around. I usually get a couple of emails a week from him, but nothing for a week now. SAP is up with a video about Maria the goose who chooses an unusual partner and a student pilot who gets the surprise of his life.


Same here, Don. I am hoping that all goes well with his kids. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A great shot, Kim. Tuffy is truly a fine looking goldfish in that picture ......... as is Kacey (a fine looking young girl).


Thanks! People are often surprised to learn how big a goldfish can get. 

I hope Caman is doing OK - Usually silence with him is not good news. Let's hope the case is different this time. 

Don - Off to check SAP soon.

Would anyone believe that it's -11 C here today?


----------



## KC4

Don, SAP was good again today. I love Maxine....."Let me know if you suddenly become interesting." SnOrt!

I also enjoy those microscopic images, but I always wish I knew what they were. Do you have the answers? One today looks like carpet, but can't be if it's microscopic.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks! People are often surprised to learn how big a goldfish can get.
> 
> I hope Caman is doing OK - Usually silence with him is not good news. Let's hope the case is different this time.
> 
> Don - Off to check SAP soon.
> 
> Would anyone believe that it's -11 C here today?


-11C!?! XX):-( I guess I won't tell you that it is +11C here in St.John's. Still, by the end of the week, you shall be getting these temps as well as sunshine, and we will be back into the low single digits with the possibility of snow/sleet/rain. So, have patience, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don, SAP was good again today. I love Maxine....."Let me know if you suddenly become interesting." SnOrt!
> 
> I also enjoy those microscopic images, but I always wish I knew what they were. Do you have the answers? One today looks like carpet, but can't be if it's microscopic.


I too wish I had the names, but alas I do not, but I suspect the centre one today is of a velcro fastener.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: We actually SNOW!!!!!!! here today .....sucks big time. Thought I would redirect you to a story that I have been following for a year or so ..... if you go to the Windsor Star on their web site you can read about a young woman from Lakeshore who overcame tremendous odds to down the aisle on her wedding day... the site is Windsor Star | Latest Breaking News | Business | Sports | Canada Daily News. Jennifer's story is shown in the upper left corner. Good for her.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: We actually SNOW!!!!!!! here today .....sucks big time. Thought I would redirect you to a story that I have been following for a year or so ..... if you go to the Windsor Star on their web site you can read about a young woman from Lakeshore who overcame tremendous odds to down the aisle on her wedding day... the site is Windsor Star | Latest Breaking News | Business | Sports | Canada Daily News. Jennifer's story is shown in the upper left corner. Good for her.....


Afternoon, Rp. Sorry to hear about the snow for you. If it helps any, snow is forecast for us tomorrow. Still, today's rain and +11C temps are taking away the last of the snow prior to today.

Yes, I saw a CBC TV piece on this remarkable woman. She is truly an inspiration in the power of courage and love.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, maybe you can use this in SAP if you haven't already seen it .....

YouTube - Big Falls in Public


----------



## friend

Afternoon all. 

Been busy and haven't had time to post. Sorry.
It's 6:48pm and we are having lovely sunshine and 16C. 
Going to make late dinner now.
Will post more later.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Been busy and haven't had time to post. Sorry.
> It's 6:48pm and we are having lovely sunshine and 16C.
> Going to make late dinner now.
> Will post more later.


Good to hear, Caman. Got your PM, so glad to hear that all is well with you.

12C and sunny here at 3:12PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested? 12C and still sunny, so we can enjoy our tea outside.


----------



## friend

I'll have a cuppa and a scone with jam please.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Time to 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested? 12C and still sunny, so we can enjoy our tea outside.


I'll have mine spiked with a little Screech, thanks Marc.

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

I'll take my tea with milk and sugar.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'll have a cuppa and a scone with jam please.


Coming right up, my friend (no pun intended). We have all sorts of fruit scones. Any favorites???


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I'll have mine spiked with a little Screech, thanks Marc.
> 
> Cheers


One Sonal Special :love2: ........... spiked with Screech XX) , coming right up, Tilt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> I'll take my tea with milk and sugar.


Far more civilized, Sonal.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly sundown, so we are off to start our Passover Sedar. Shalom, mes amis. Later ...........


----------



## friend

Booked the ticket for Daniel.
He will arrive on the 2nd of May.
I hope everything goes well with him here, but
I have to take care of him since him ma can't.
My friends, I'm a single da of 7 kids. How about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Sedar is over and, once again, I was "passed over" ............ with no complaints.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Booked the ticket for Daniel.
> He will arrive on the 2nd of May.
> I hope everything goes well with him here, but
> I have to take care of him since him ma can't.
> My friends, I'm a single da of 7 kids. How about that.


That is good news, Caman. He shall be better with you, I am sure.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Glad to see you back once again in The Shang. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. As Gibran once wrote, "The deeper sorrow carves into your being the more joy you can contain." Hopefully, joy shall start to fill your spirit and we shall again share your smile and laughter. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful sunrise, so it is time to start making eggs sunny side up/down for lovers of this style of egg, although I am going to have some scrambled eggs and homemade hashbrowns.

There was a beautiful full moon in the southern sky all night here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm gonna go pick her up." :lmao::lmao:

Good one, Don.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, they never made an egg I didn't like including right out of the shell in a glass of beer, although I will pass on that particular treat this morning. SAP is up with a video of Padraig Harrington making par on an 830 metre par 3, perhaps the most interesting golf hole ever. Also a switch box that won't stay on, a 50th anniversary to remember and the hazards of driving near a barber shop pole. Now, coffee in hand, I am off to work on tomorrow's issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great pics as usual. "I'm gonna go pick her up." Still chuckling. Did not see that one coming.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all. 

Busy, busy, busy.
Later dudes.


----------



## tilt

Morning everyone. It was not an interesting night for me. I was tossing and turning till almost 3 a.m. Just could not fall asleep. It was quite frustrating, to say the least.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Great pics as usual. "I'm gonna go pick her up." Still chuckling. Did not see that one coming.


I added a brand new daily feature to SAP today that you likely missed Marc, as the code misfired on me a couple of times. It is there now and called "Today's Activity Corner". Hopefully it will give readers a chance to exercise their minds and expand their knowledge each and every day.

Let me know what you think of it from a teacher's perspective.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc, Don and all.
> 
> Busy, busy, busy.
> Later dudes.


Morning, Caman. Drop by for tea when you have a free moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Morning everyone. It was not an interesting night for me. I was tossing and turning till almost 3 a.m. Just could not fall asleep. It was quite frustrating, to say the least.
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. You and my wife were both "tossing and turning". I told her that it was the light of the full moon coming into our bedroom. I too am exhausted,, since I am a light sleeper and her tossing and turning kept waking me up. 

Any chance you could catch a nap today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I added a brand new daily feature to SAP today that you likely missed Marc, as the code misfired on me a couple of times. It is there now and called "Today's Activity Corner". Hopefully it will give readers a chance to exercise their minds and expand their knowledge each and every day.
> 
> Let me know what you think of it from a teacher's perspective.


That is an outstanding feature, Don. Just tried the five word match and got five out of five, and the hangman (got grocery). I really like the other feathers that deal with history and quotes, but will go back there when I have more time. 

That segment is a real keeper, better than the doxie pics you post every so often. 

Seriously, that is an excellent idea.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mohan. You and my wife were both "tossing and turning". I told her that it was the light of the full moon coming into our bedroom. I too am exhausted,, since I am a light sleeper and her tossing and turning kept waking me up.
> 
> Any chance you could catch a nap today?


Well, I do not nap during the day, irrespective of how tired I am; because that completely screws up my night.

My wife too complained about my tossing and turning all night! Well, here's hoping that I shall be so zonked out tonight that I shall be able to sleep 

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That is an outstanding feature, Don. Just tried the five word match and got five out of five, and the hangman (got grocery). I really like the other feathers that deal with history and quotes, but will go back there when I have more time.
> 
> That segment is a real keeper, better than the doxie pics you post every so often.
> 
> Seriously, that is an excellent idea.


Thanks Marc, I had hoped it had some knowledge value and would add to folks enjoyment of the site. I keep searching for things to make SAP a place people will want to return to every day.

And yes, the doxies on occasion draw at least one guy I know.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!



tilt said:


> Morning everyone. It was not an interesting night for me. I was tossing and turning till almost 3 a.m. Just could not fall asleep. It was quite frustrating, to say the least.


Tossing and turning? Were you thinking of making salad and pancakes for breakfast Mohan? Hope you can get a better sleep tonight.



SINC said:


> Morning Marc, they never made an egg I didn't like including right out of the shell in a glass of beer, although I will pass on that particular treat this morning. SAP is up with a video of Padraig Harrington making par on an 830 metre par 3, perhaps the most interesting golf hole ever. Also a switch box that won't stay on, a 50th anniversary to remember and the hazards of driving near a barber shop pole. Now, coffee in hand, I am off to work on tomorrow's issue.


I like eggs too. I saw Jamie Oliver (on TV) make an interesting egg pasta that I must check out and try to replicate. Off to check the new feature on SAP soon Don. 



friend said:


> Good morning Marc, Don and all.
> 
> Busy, busy, busy.
> Later dudes.


Good Morning Caman - Hope you have a good day today! 

Marc - I'll be more than happy with some scrambled eggs and toast please and thanks!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Normally, this is the day I have tutoring, but my student cancelled due to Passover... I'm not telling anyone at the office that though. (Secret day off.)


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Okay you BBQ chefs, I need a new BBQ, any suggestions. Don I know you have a favourite model, I just can't think of what it is ( Weber? ) I need a smaller one as it is only Tova and myself ... not need for the 3 x 2 .


----------



## SINC

Rp, you have a good memory and are correct about mine bing a Weber. I have this model:

Weber - Weber Q 300 Portable Gas Barbecue - 426001 - Home Depot Canada

You can get it one size smaller, but I found that to be too small as I often cook for four people. Bonus is that it works like an oven. I can put a roast, or a small turkey or chicken, or ham, or casserole or whatever in it and bake by turning the heat to the lowest point and the thermometer on the outside lets me monitor the heat to keep it at a constant 300°. A real nice feature on a hot summer's day when a roast of beef would be nice, but you don't want to heat up the kitchen using the oven.

The small size makes it tough to get a roaster or big pot in there, but you can save $100 by downsizing. It's on wheels and easy to roll around too. I don't use a propane tank with mine as I tap directly into the 100 litre tank on my motor home.


----------



## eMacMan

The Webber Q 100 is a table top bare bones version of that smaller version. Still has the electronic ignition and that wonderful cast iron grill, but does lack the cart and some other bells and whistles. I think I paid about $120 for mine on a recent US trip. 

Zero complaints. It handles the wicked winds we get without ever being snuffed out. Easily carried indoors at night for those who do not want bears or dogs on their decks.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Well, I do not nap during the day, irrespective of how tired I am; because that completely screws up my night.
> 
> My wife too complained about my tossing and turning all night! Well, here's hoping that I shall be so zonked out tonight that I shall be able to sleep
> 
> Cheers


Maybe we should swap wives for a night or two if this keeps up. That way, you and my wife could toss and turn, and your wife and I could get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I had hoped it had some knowledge value and would add to folks enjoyment of the site. I keep searching for things to make SAP a place people will want to return to every day.
> 
> And yes, the doxies on occasion draw at least one guy I know.


Well, this is going to "draw" this guy even if there are no doxies pics. It is a great addition to a great site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Normally, this is the day I have tutoring, but my student cancelled due to Passover... I'm not telling anyone at the office that though. (Secret day off.)


Afternoon, Sonal. A fine reason to have the day off. Luckily, my students are neither Jewish nor Christian, so Saturday's session is going ahead as planned.

How are you today? Care for some tea earlier today than usual?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you today? How is Kacey feeling, physically and emotionally, today?

"Marc - I'll be more than happy with some scrambled eggs and toast please and thanks! " This is how I like my eggs as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting out on my back deck with my MBP and a glass of ice tea. Guess it is a bit warm for 4PM tea. Still, I shall brew a fresh pot if folks want some hot tea.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sitting out on my back deck with my MBP and a glass of ice tea. Guess it is a bit warm for 4PM tea. Still, I shall brew a fresh pot if folks want some hot tea.


It's still a bit chilly here, so a hot pot of tea would do nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's still a bit chilly here, so a hot pot of tea would do nicely.


Coming right up, Sonal.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How are you today? How is Kacey feeling, physically and emotionally, today?


Kacey's doing well all around, thanks. She's busy picking courses out for next year already. Eeesh. Grade 11 is already beckoning.

I'll be pleased to join the tea party as well, thanks.

Hope you have a pleasant secret day off Sonal!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Kacey's doing well all around, thanks. She's busy picking courses out for next year already. Eeesh. Grade 11 is already beckoning.
> 
> I'll be pleased to join the tea party as well, thanks.
> 
> Hope you have a pleasant secret day off Sonal!


Perfect timing, as it is just past 4PM where you are located, Kim. 

Grade 11? Wow, soon she shall be in university.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Grade 11? Wow, soon she shall be in university.







Better make it chamomile tea, please. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Better make it chamomile tea, please. Thanks.


Patience, patience, Kim. It is a year off. Of course, she was asking me just before her trip if I knew anything about Harvard University. I knew a bit, and now that the Canadian dollar is strong, the tuition and fees might be easily paid for in installments.

Tuition and Fees 2010-2011 Handbook for Students 2010-2011


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I shall make a fine OtHD Breakfast for us in hopes that Caman shall return soon to take over the duties of making our grand breakfasts/brunches/lunches/dinners. Of course, he has a great deal on his plate (no pun intended) and thus, we shall all cut him some slack. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all, I was a bit late getting SAP up today, it is just so full of great stuff. Remember Ginger Rogers? Fred Astaire’s dance partner? You’ll be amazed how at age 92, she is still dancing in today's video. And The Salsa too! And don’t miss the morning smile entitled, “Getting ‘Busted by the cops”, its a real rib tickler. And so much more, I can’t list here.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Marc thanks for you help yesterday, sometimes I hit a wall and can't seem to get over it, so thanks again I appreciate your insights.

Don, thanks also for the picture and name of the BBQ....I'm off to go Weber hunting today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Marc thanks for you help yesterday, sometimes I hit a wall and can't seem to get over it, so thanks again I appreciate your insights.
> 
> Don, thanks also for the picture and name of the BBQ....I'm off to go Weber hunting today.


No problem, Rp. I know the feeling well. 

So, is your house hunting finally over? When is the final move?


----------



## Rps

HI Marc, yes we bought a home and are moving in in mid July. So now we have to sell the condo and our other home ... it never ends does it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> HI Marc, yes we bought a home and are moving in in mid July. So now we have to sell the condo and our other home ... it never ends does it.


Kudos, Rp. Is the housing market strong where you own these properties?


----------



## Rps

It would appear to be. So I hope the trend continues until they are both sold. I am expecting the condo to take longer than the house, but who knows....


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. I hope your weather is better than ours today (-3, overcast) I hope we don't get any more snow...we still have some left on the ground from the last snowfall.

Rp - Congrats on the acquisition of a new home! I (really) hate moving, but will likely be doing so before the end of the year. Uggh. Can somebody just shoot me now. Please. Thanks.

We are selling our newly renovated condo here - and the condo market is noticeably slower. 

Don - Off to check out SAP - It was really great yesterday.


----------



## Rps

Well we've had 5 people through it this week so we are hopeful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It would appear to be. So I hope the trend continues until they are both sold. I am expecting the condo to take longer than the house, but who knows....


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?

+7C and sunny now, but there is the chance of having 15cm of snow by this time tomorrow. It all depends upon the snow/ice pellet amounts, which will be followed by sleet. Less sleet means more snow. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?

You have made some excellent comments in the Canadian Elections thread. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?
> 
> You have made some excellent comments in the Canadian Elections thread. Kudos. :clap:


Thank you, Marc. I've rather enjoyed the discussion.... helps me clarify a few things on where I stand. It's sometimes a little confusing being a left-leaning landlord.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thank you, Marc. I've rather enjoyed the discussion.... helps me clarify a few things on where I stand. It's sometimes a little confusing being a left-leaning landlord.


Well, we need more landlords like yourself, Sonal. Kudos.

Care for some tea now? Later?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thank you, Marc. I've rather enjoyed the discussion.... helps me clarify a few things on where I stand. It's sometimes a little confusing being a left-leaning landlord.


However, I tire of the left/right arguements that go back and forth, back and forth, ad infinitum. I don't mind the debates, but it's the labels that get placed upon people that seem to cut off debate. Such is Life.


----------



## Cameo

Good day all! Hope this post finds everyone well and happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good day all! Hope this post finds everyone well and happy.


Afternoon, Jeanne. So good to see you back in The Shang, even for a short visit. So, how is Life treating you these days? How is the new job?? How are you dogs???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> However, I tire of the left/right arguements that go back and forth, back and forth, ad infinitum. I don't mind the debates, but it's the labels that get placed upon people that seem to cut off debate. Such is Life.


Agreed. I don't even really think of myself as particularly left-wing... more centrist, if I had to pick a label.

I also post on a US-based board, and the political discussion there can get mighty heated. I remember getting into a discussion with one person about Obamacare... it came out that even though he thought everyone should have health insurance, it was to the benefit of all people to have health insurance, and it was an incredibly stupid thing not to have some form of health coverage, and that nothing in Obama's health care plan would change anything for him.... he was still against it because he resented the government telling him what to do. He wanted a choice, even though his choice and the government's choice were identical.

Very, very strange to my way of thinking.


----------



## Cameo

Hi Marc, things are still on the upward climb!! Woohoooo! I am working all four units, so kind of difficult to get used to anyone's routines, but applying for a line of my own so that will be easier. Staff has been great, working with different people all the time.

Dogs are good, cats are good. I have repainted the kitchen and pleased with the result. Still have trim and doors to do, next is the pantry.

Waiting for the weather to improve, anxious to get to gardening.

How is life with you? I still only get online when at my mom's. Hoping to get my own internet issue solved by next month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hi Marc, things are still on the upward climb!! Woohoooo! I am working all four units, so kind of difficult to get used to anyone's routines, but applying for a line of my own so that will be easier. Staff has been great, working with different people all the time.
> 
> Dogs are good, cats are good. I have repainted the kitchen and pleased with the result. Still have trim and doors to do, next is the pantry.
> 
> Waiting for the weather to improve, anxious to get to gardening.
> 
> How is life with you? I still only get online when at my mom's. Hoping to get my own internet issue solved by next month.


Well, this is good to hear. Even a little bit of Jeanne goes a long way. I am so pleased that things are starting to look up for you. Paix, mon ami.

I am starting to plant some tomato seeds indoors to get a start on July planting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Agreed. I don't even really think of myself as particularly left-wing... more centrist, if I had to pick a label.
> 
> I also post on a US-based board, and the political discussion there can get mighty heated. I remember getting into a discussion with one person about Obamacare... it came out that even though he thought everyone should have health insurance, it was to the benefit of all people to have health insurance, and it was an incredibly stupid thing not to have some form of health coverage, and that nothing in Obama's health care plan would change anything for him.... he was still against it because he resented the government telling him what to do. He wanted a choice, even though his choice and the government's choice were identical.
> 
> Very, very strange to my way of thinking.


I know of some people who refuse to wear seatbelts since they don't want the government to tell them what to do. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to get up a bit early to see how much snow has fallen overnight. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Still looking for a frame. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Don't feel that well, but I have no idea what it is.
Shaky, nervous, some twitching of the muscles, crawling and burning sensation of the skin.
I feel a bit like when you have been to long in the sun.

Have to go out and stock up on food for easter.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Don't feel that well, but I have no idea what it is.
> Shaky, nervous, some twitching of the muscles, crawling and burning sensation of the skin.
> I feel a bit like when you have been to long in the sun.
> 
> Have to go out and stock up on food for easter.


Morning, Caman. Strange symptoms. Are you taking any sort of medication? Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to 4 inches of fresh snow this morning, with it still snowing. This will turn to freezing rain later today, so it should be a messy day with the same for tomorrow. So, breakfast this morning shall be filling, tasty and plentiful. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, odd symptoms indeed Camán. Just a coffee for me this morning Marc, I had to get up at 3:30 a.m. to cover a breaking story on a major gas leak for SAP. Today seems to be a dog day for SAP as todays chuckle, "Walkin' the dog" and the video, "A dog, a cat, and a rat" both have a canine slant. The Activity Corner has some tough puzzles today as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Is SiXingsong standing on his thumbs or two sticks? Hard to tell, but a remarkable feat. "Get in line." :lmao:beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Great activity section this morning, Don. "Your score is 100% (5 out of 5). Congratulations! Well done! Click on any word to learn more." ............ but I could not figure out "lather". Go figure. Really like the quote of the day along with the historical trivia parts. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Is SiXingsong standing on his thumbs or two sticks? Hard to tell, but a remarkable feat. "Get in line." :lmao:beejacon





Dr.G. said:


> Great activity section this morning, Don. "Your score is 100% (5 out of 5). Congratulations! Well done! Click on any word to learn more." ............ but I could not figure out "lather". Go figure. Really like the quote of the day along with the historical trivia parts. Keep up the good work.


Looks to me like he is on his thumbs Marc, thus the "only one of two in the world" who can do this comment.

I am getting great feedback on the Activity Corner from many readers as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Looks to me like he is on his thumbs Marc, thus the "only one of two in the world" who can do this comment.
> 
> I am getting great feedback on the Activity Corner from many readers as well.


Well, it's still an interesting clip. Glad you are getting positive feedback to the AC. A great addition to SAP. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all:

Cloudy here today. Not very warm either, but Spring will come. Don I also like the activity corner, I think it is a great feature to your site. Have you considered a quote section. There is a great book out there called The Experts Speak, and it contains quotes from experts that were incredibly wrong: such as the famous one from the head of IBM that the market for PCs is only about 3 or 4 people in the world or, my favourite from a technology company, the microprocessor....what's it good for?

Marc are you getting snow today? I'm beginning to think if it isn't snow, its wind....when does the weather break come for you?


----------



## SINC

From the look of the Gower St. web cam Rp, St. John's has only a skiff of snow:


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Don, Rp and all. 

Suddenly I got a rash and small, red dots all over, but it went away after
an hour. I also get pin and needles and on and off it feels like it's an allergy.
It might be RLS (restless legs syndrome) or MS, but I really hope not.
It can also be a bad, strong virus flaring up. 

I'm going to see a GP Tuesday if I can get an appointment. I have to call their 
answering machine at 7:30am and leave my particulars and they will call back 
after 8:15 if I'm lucky to get one of the "today appointment" as they call it. 
Otherwise the first appointment they had was in 5 weeks from now.


----------



## Rps

I guess it goes to show you can't hide anywhere today with the camera shots. I'm thinking we need to educate our children on Big Brother. No wonder so many of our "notables" get exposed, everyone has a camera waiting for them to either do something stupid, or they'll take a photo or clip as an investment until the subject gets famous. I found a Weber Q at the home depot, Don, so I'm just waiting for our move in date in July ... no sense packing and moving it twice.


----------



## SINC

I was wondering how you made out with the BBQ hunt, Rp. What did you think of it?


----------



## Rps

Evening Caman, sorry to hear about your rash and such. Best to get it checked out...sometimes it's nothing other times......not so nice.


----------



## SINC

Camán, it sounds like an antihistamine might help with this allergy reaction.


----------



## Rps

HI Don, it's nice. Looks very well built. I remember I bought a BBQ ( a Canadiana ) when Tova and I had our first home. It was 1/4 inch thick cast iron, weighed a tonne, and lasted for 25 years. I've now gone through two others in 10 years. This one looks like it will last.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, have you seen this.... looks like William and Kate's dress rehearsal for the wedding:

YouTube - The T-Mobile Royal Wedding


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Camán, it sounds like an antihistamine might help with this allergy reaction.


I'll try that if it persist.
Don't have any at home, so it requires a trip to town.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> From the look of the Gower St. web cam Rp, St. John's has only a skiff of snow:


Yes, but that is the shot from November which we use so as not to scare off the tourists in Winter/Spring. I'll go outside and take a picture of what is in my part of St.John's. 

Just finished shoveling off my driveway, and two others, along with my back deck. It was no "skiff".


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How are you today. Yes, I have read that quote as well. Luckily, Steve Jobs did not agree with this contention. I still have my Apple IIe and original 512k Mac in the canvas bag.

"Marc are you getting snow today? I'm beginning to think if it isn't snow, its wind....when does the weather break come for you?" Yes, we got about 6 inches of snow overnight, but the ice pellets did not materialize, so we are just getting freezing drizzle and fog right now. The current weather will break for us on Saturday, we hope. All of our crocus are now covered with a blanket of snow to protect them from the freezing drizzle. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon Marc, Don, Rp and all.
> 
> Suddenly I got a rash and small, red dots all over, but it went away after
> an hour. I also get pin and needles and on and off it feels like it's an allergy.
> It might be RLS (restless legs syndrome) or MS, but I really hope not.
> It can also be a bad, strong virus flaring up.
> 
> I'm going to see a GP Tuesday if I can get an appointment. I have to call their
> answering machine at 7:30am and leave my particulars and they will call back
> after 8:15 if I'm lucky to get one of the "today appointment" as they call it.
> Otherwise the first appointment they had was in 5 weeks from now.



Strange symptoms, Caman. My mom had MS and had these sorts of symptoms, other than the rash. Stress has a strange way of manifesting itself upon the human body, so let's hope it is just this and nothing more serious. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but that is the shot from November which we use so as not to scare off the tourists in Winter/Spring. I'll go outside and take a picture of what is in my part of St.John's.
> 
> Just finished shoveling off my driveway, and two others, along with my back deck. It was no "skiff".


Here is one from just moments ago that again shows little snow. Perhaps you are at a higher elevation and this is nearer the ocean?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Caman - hope your symptoms subside quickly. Those seem like the kind that can get out of hand fast. I agree with Don's antihistamine suggestion. 

Don- SAP was great again today. Hard not to spend a lot of time trying the games of skill.

Marc - Thanks for breakfast...hope your snow doesn't amount to much more than you already have. Ours is on the melt here. It's street cleaning time here. Interesting that one of these had to lead the way this year...


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that scene is two blocks from the St.John's Harbor, at sea level. I am 330 feet above sea level, so that makes a bit of difference. The tops of my crocus are once again exposed. It is just over +1C and we have fog and regular drizzle now. Hopefully, Saturday's sunshine and +10C temps will take away this snow ........... and I can put away my shovel for the next seven months. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Aha! I figured a difference in elevation could be the only explanation. That's why your weather is different than the downtown cam shots I see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Hope Kacey is feeling better these days.

Yesterday, we were snow free. Then, overnight, we received six inches, but have lost a couple since this morning. So, by Saturday, we shall (I hope) again be snow free. We shall see.

Of course, the doxies took it all in stride ............ sleeping through it all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Aha! I figured a difference in elevation could be the only explanation. That's why your weather is different than the downtown cam shots I see.


I could be sitting on my back deck in full sunshine, while downtown is shrouded in thick fog. Of course, we could all be in fog, while parts of St.John's further west are in full sunshine. Weather is a tricky thing here, dependent upon where you are in this city. When I lived downtown, I would walk home from Memorial in warm and sunny +10C temps to my apartment, which overlooked the St.John's Harbor, which would be +2C and very foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just about 4PM and it is a fine day for some hot tea. Anyone interested? Hard to believe that yesterday at this time, I was sitting outside in my shirt sleeves.  It was also a fine sunrise a couple of days ago, and we woke up to sunny blue skies ......... not snow like today.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Just about 4PM and it is a fine day for some hot tea. Anyone interested? Hard to believe that yesterday at this time, I was sitting outside in my shirt sleeves.  It was also a fine sunrise a couple of days ago, and we woke up to sunny blue skies ......... not snow like today.


I never say no to a cup of hot tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I never say no to a cup of hot tea.


One freshly brewed cup of Sonal Special coming right up. 

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

This was the sunrise this morning here, still a lot of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Love to see the sunrise through the trees each morning, Don.


----------



## KC4

Nice pics Marc and Don. I love sunsets and sunrises.


----------



## friend

Evening all. 

Felling a wee bit better, but it is weird this.
Don't need another chronic decease, thats for sure.
Two is company three is a crowd, so I'll stick with those
two I already have. I thought I'll bake me a cake and leave 
some for the kids. I think need some self-pampering right now. 

Tomorrow the four oldest are going to a bahái family we know 
to do spring cleaning and gardening, earning a bit of pocket money.
In the evening Aiofe, Liam and I will join them for dinner. 
We are going to celebrate Ridván.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Felling a wee bit better, but it is weird this.
> Don't need another chronic decease, thats for sure.
> Two is company three is a crowd, so I'll stick with those
> two I already have. I thought I'll bake me a cake and leave
> some for the kids. I think need some self-pampering right now.
> 
> Tomorrow the four oldest are going to a bahái family we know
> to do spring cleaning and gardening, earning a bit of pocket money.
> In the evening Aiofe, Liam and I will join them for dinner.
> We are going to celebrate Ridván.


Good to hear that you are feeling a bit better, Caman.

How does one celebrate Ridván?

We just finished another Passover Sedar for some other friends who, while not Jewish, like to partake in our Jewish celebrations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Thinking of you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No nice sunrise here, but with the rain and fog and +3C temps overnight, all the snow is gone. Still, I shall make a classic TGIF Breakfast for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

14C here and sunshine. Nice. 
Marc: We don't have any special celebration program or ritual.
Mostly people do a personal celebration or we meet up at home
or at a Bahái centre.Some music for the devotional program and 
some prayers and then something nice to eat is the usual base
and then it varies from tme to time and from place to place.

Ridván

Ridvan Garden outside 'Akká

Pictures from the Ridván Garden


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hope everyone has a nice Easter weekend. We will celebrate with a turkey dinner for our family on Saturday. Check out an unusual SAP this morning with Sister Barbara and a chuckle and Big Steve, the world's hardest nail thrower. And an otter who turns nasty, thanks to a tip from Camán.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc and all.
> 
> 14C here and sunshine. Nice.
> Marc: We don't have any special celebration program or ritual.
> Mostly people do a personal celebration or we meet up at home
> or at a Bahái centre.Some music for the devotional program and
> some prayers and then something nice to eat is the usual base
> and then it varies from tme to time and from place to place.
> 
> Ridván
> 
> Ridvan Garden outside 'Akká
> 
> Pictures from the Ridván Garden


Interesting. I always like to learn new things about the religious celebrations and observances of others. Peace my friend.

How is your medical situation today?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. I always like to learn new things about the religious celebrations and observances of others. Peace my friend.
> 
> How is your medical situation today?


So so. I had a shower and it irritated my skin. 
One of my friends that we are going to is a GP, so
I might ask he about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> So so. I had a shower and it irritated my skin.
> One of my friends that we are going to is a GP, so
> I might ask he about it.


Wise idea. Did the water of the shower irritate your skin, or the soap?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Wise idea. Did the water of the shower irritate your skin, or the soap?


Either the soap or shampoo/conditioner, but it's better now.
We are exposed to so many different chemical every single
day that it's a miracle that we are still alive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true, Caman.


----------



## friend

Going now. 

Have a nice evening me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Going now.
> 
> Have a nice evening me friends.


Speak with you later, Caman. Have a good time.


----------



## tilt

'Morning everyone. It's a Grey and wet morning here. Advance polling is today and I plan to exercise my franchise today. It's funny - I was born and bred in India and lived there most of my life and I never voted even once. I come to Canada and get my citizenship and now I am all about voting. Is this hypocrisy or not?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> 'Morning everyone. It's a Grey and wet morning here. Advance polling is today and I plan to exercise my franchise today. It's funny - I was born and bred in India and lived there most of my life and I never voted even once. I come to Canada and get my citizenship and now I am all about voting. Is this hypocrisy or not?
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. Good for you. I am tempted to go and vote today, but I like the mood around the polling station on election day, which is only a few blocks from where I live. So, I shall be voting on May 2nd.

How is Life treating you after your St.John's visit?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc. Much appreciated.

Caman - Sounds like your system is really irritated and now sensitive to things it wan't bothered by before. Eeesh. My system did that for a couple of months when I first returned from Texas. Just as mysteriously as it showed up, it gradually left...but not without the aid of a course of strong antihistamines and cortisone (which I detest) drugs. Happy Ridvan! 

Don - off to check (and play) in SAP soon.

Mohan - I don't blame you for voting early...getter' done and avoid the line-ups. Happy voting!


----------



## Rps

Morning all: we're off to vote today as well. I wish the Feds would get with it and get on-line voting.


----------



## KC4

I've been swithering and dithering over whether to register for a 5k road race or a 10k charity road race being held here on Mother's Day, (or maybe chicken out and not register at all).

I just registered for the 10k. Done...(as in OMG, what have I done?) I'm committed now (or perhaps should be). 
EEEEk.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> I've been swithering and dithering over whether to register for a 5k road race or a 10k charity road race being held here on Mother's Day, (or maybe chicken out and not register at all).
> 
> I just registered for the 10k. Done...(as in OMG, what have I done?) I'm committed now (or perhaps should be).
> EEEEk.


Congratulations Kim. I have every confidence in you.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I've been swithering and dithering over whether to register for a 5k road race or a 10k charity road race being held here on Mother's Day, (or maybe chicken out and not register at all).
> 
> I just registered for the 10k. Done...(as in OMG, what have I done?) I'm committed now (or perhaps should be).
> EEEEk.


Good for you, Kim. Years ago, I used to run about 20k ........... each week. So, my hat is tipped to you and your efforts. :clap::clap:

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: we're off to vote today as well. I wish the Feds would get with it and get on-line voting.


Good for you, Rp. I am still torn as to voting tomorrow or waiting until May 2nd. I would love online voting, but in all honesty, I would still do my traditional walk to the polling station, which is a short three block walk from my home, and vote in person. There is just something about me that enjoys going to the polls and putting an X by the name of the candidate of my choice.

I vote by absentee ballot in Georgia, and do most of my banking online. However, I still like to vote in person, but that is my preference, and if it got more people out to vote, then voting online would be a great option.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Congratulations Kim. I have every confidence in you.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? What is happening with your writing these days?


----------



## Rps

Kim I'm surprised at you! You would think with all this election talk going around you would have taken the political solution an say I will register for the 10k only if we meet the requirements of the 5K sometime in the future, but we all know that those other runners want say that they will only do 5k but their programme will cost them 10k. And of course the only logical course of action is to register for me, as the other secretly will band together to unseat my 10k, I mean 5k...after all Canadian runners would be disappointed if they wanted me to do a 5k and the others banded to run 10.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Congratulations Kim. I have every confidence in you.





Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Kim. Years ago, I used to run about 20k ........... each week. So, my hat is tipped to you and your efforts. :clap::clap:
> 
> Paix, mon amie.


Thanks Sonal and Marc,

I'll be happy if I cross the finish line in a vertical position. 

I thought I had better go for it as a soon to be grandma....the charity is raising money for the area hospital neonatal units.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Sonal and Marc,
> 
> I'll be happy if I cross the finish line in a vertical position.
> 
> I thought I had better go for it as a soon to be grandma....the charity is raising money for the area hospital neonatal units.


A grand reason to push for the finish line, Kim. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim I'm surprised at you! You would think with all this election talk going around you would have taken the political solution an say I will register for the 10k only if we meet the requirements of the 5K sometime in the future, but we all know that those other runners want say that they will only do 5k but their programme will cost them 10k. And of course the only logical course of action is to register for me, as the other secretly will band together to unseat my 10k, I mean 5k...after all Canadian runners would be disappointed if they wanted me to do a 5k and the others banded to run 10.


Hehe hee.. good one Rp....but I think I'll avoid running on platforms. 
(better stick with my sneakers)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Kim I'm surprised at you! You would think with all this election talk going around you would have taken the political solution an say I will register for the 10k only if we meet the requirements of the 5K sometime in the future, but we all know that those other runners want say that they will only do 5k but their programme will cost them 10k. And of course the only logical course of action is to register for me, as the other secretly will band together to unseat my 10k, I mean 5k...after all Canadian runners would be disappointed if they wanted me to do a 5k and the others banded to run 10.


Good one, Rp. :lmao::lmao: 

Still, we could see Kim training in the wild open spaces outside of Calgary, running over the same ground where they shot parts of the movie "Dances with Wolves". Kim go take a few of the doxies and be out there for the sequel -- "Dances with Doxies".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have tutoring at about 830AM tomorrow morning, and I want to be sharp for this session. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. My thoughts are with you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine breakfast shall be ready when you are up and about this nice Saturday. Might have a treat or two when you are ready to face the day. No rush. Enjoy sleeping in this morning.


----------



## SINC

Sleeping in? Who gets to do that?

Morning Marc, just finished up SAP and there is a must watch video this morning called "The meat industry's dirty little secret". Watch as a butcher using toxic glue to turn scraps of cheap cut meats into a fine steak without you even knowing it. All while wearing face masks and gloves and then they sell it to you to eat. Yuk!

A couple of political laughs as well this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "Toxic glue"??!!?? Think I am going to have some fruit and a salad for lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the last of the snow melting away in the morning sun. I must say I shall not miss it one bit. All in all, however, it has not been a bad winter.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. "Toxic glue"??!!?? Think I am going to have some fruit and a salad for lunch.


Yeah, you have to watch to believe they would do something like that, it's a scary report.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Watching the last of the snow melting away in the morning sun. I must say I shall not miss it one bit. All in all, however, it has not been a bad winter.


It will be another couple of weeks yet before our snow is all gone.


----------



## eMacMan

Congrats on that mild winter Marc.

Caught a news item last night. In the past 12 months only Oct 2010 reached normal temps. This was for Calgary but certainly true for almost all of Southern Alberta.

Global Warming my ....


----------



## SINC

Did you mean:



eMacMan said:


> Global Warming my ....


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Did you mean:


Sheesh I was trying to avoid moon shots.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, you have to watch to believe they would do something like that, it's a scary report.


It goes beyond "scary", Don. XX):yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It will be another couple of weeks yet before our snow is all gone.


:yikes: I thought that with all your sun and warmth, it would be gone by now. My crocus are actually blooming. Must take some pics of them since this is the first time they have been out this early in Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Congrats on that mild winter Marc.
> 
> Caught a news item last night. In the past 12 months only Oct 2010 reached normal temps. This was for Calgary but certainly true for almost all of Southern Alberta.
> 
> Global Warming my ....


We had the warmest December and January, with the most amount of rain and least amount of snow ever recored for those two months, and our records go back to the 1880s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? 

It is 12C and sunny right now, so we might be having ice tea on the back deck soon.


----------



## friend

Evening all. 

Not a good day; commotion, angry kids, angry da, Aiofe crying like mad
over silly things, MacMini broken, I sprayed my wrist badly, Ciarán hit his
head, Aiofe crying again since the food is not yet ready......
Happy Easter.
Hanna making food, Dylan and Siobhán cleaned the flat, so all is not lost.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Not a good day; commotion, angry kids, angry da, Aiofe crying like mad
> over silly things, MacMini broken, I sprayed my wrist badly, Ciarán hit his
> head, Aiofe crying again since the food is not yet ready......
> Happy Easter.
> Hanna making food, Dylan and Siobhán cleaned the flat, so all is not lost.


Caman, sorry to hear about all this chaos. Still, sounds like some of the older children are helping you out a bit, so all is not lost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting out back with my MBP watching the last bit of snow melt away. Even in the shade it is just over 12C so all I shall say is "snow, snow, go away ............ come right back sometime in late December."


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day friends,
Long time no chat. Finally took a day for myself and my Queen has me working her garage sale. I must admit I am totally impressed with her set up and how much product she has moved. Got to go!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Good day friends,
> Long time no chat. Finally took a day for myself and my Queen has me working her garage sale. I must admit I am totally impressed with her set up and how much product she has moved. Got to go!


Evening, Guy. Good to see you back here in The Shang. Don't be a stranger. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi Marc, Good to be back. I sure miss you guys here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Hi Marc, Good to be back. I sure miss you guys here.


We miss you as well, Guy. So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I trust that all of you are well and at peace. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Let us know that you are well and also at peace. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

I want to speak but I have absolutely nothing to say!

I told my wife when I met her for the first time that I have 20 minutes of conversation in me and once those have been exhausted I am left with nothing to say (that's my excuse for whenever my wife says "how come you never talk to me any more?"). The only way is for me to keep meeting new people so that I can have the same 20 minutes of conversation with them.

Cheers


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Feel like I've gone 3 rounds with Ali. Going to take my injections 
now and have a cup of coffee and hope for some recovery.
Breakfast is made by my stand in Jammie Oliver. Don't go
out in the kitchen though. He's a nice lad, but he cooks in the nude.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Feel like I've gone 3 rounds with Ali. Going to take my injections
> now and have a cup of coffee and hope for some recovery.
> Breakfast is made by my stand in Jammie Oliver. Don't go
> out in the kitchen though. He's a nice lad, but he cooks in the nude.


Morning Camán, I hope he doesn't fry bacon dressed like that!

A lively SAP for Easter Sunday with a video of a cat that puts on her own bonnet, a chuckle about a senior and a look at Brussels in full spring bloom.


----------



## KC4

Happy Easter Shang!

Chocolate and eggs and chocolate eggs for all this morning! The breakfast of Champions! WOOT!

Hope all are well today. I have a busy day ahead of today.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Happy Easter Shang!
> 
> Chocolate and eggs and chocolate eggs for all this morning! The breakfast of Champions! WOOT!
> 
> Hope all are well today. I have a busy day ahead of today.


Sad to see Ken Kostick die. (On SAP) I always enjoyed his cooking shows.

BTW, _just how does_ one get ahead of today? beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Easter to those who celebrate this day.

Thanks for the breakfast, Caman. I was on a unique mission of mercy -- took a disabled person to church at 8AM this morning. I have to admit that I have never been to church on this day. Still, it was for a good cause and it was a learning experience for me.

Deborah is going to make a fine meal today, with a leg of lamb and a Jewish apple cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I want to speak but I have absolutely nothing to say!
> 
> I told my wife when I met her for the first time that I have 20 minutes of conversation in me and once those have been exhausted I am left with nothing to say (that's my excuse for whenever my wife says "how come you never talk to me any more?"). The only way is for me to keep meeting new people so that I can have the same 20 minutes of conversation with them.
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, I found you to be fascinating with your conversation, although I think I did most of the talking for the time we were together. You certainly spoke for more than 20 minutes. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Feel like I've gone 3 rounds with Ali. Going to take my injections
> now and have a cup of coffee and hope for some recovery.
> Breakfast is made by my stand in Jammie Oliver. Don't go
> out in the kitchen though. He's a nice lad, but he cooks in the nude.


How are you feeling today, Caman? Hopefully, the children will be quite and peaceful for you today. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Happy Easter Shang!
> 
> Chocolate and eggs and chocolate eggs for all this morning! The breakfast of Champions! WOOT!
> 
> Hope all are well today. I have a busy day ahead of today.


Morning, Kim. Good luck with your hectic pace at home today. Say hey to Kacey for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sad to see Ken Kostick die. (On SAP) I always enjoyed his cooking shows.
> 
> BTW, _just how does_ one get ahead of today? beejacon


Morning, Don. I thought the same thing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Got up and made my traditional Easter breakfast for Tova, French Toast, Eggs, and Sausage..... not the dishes, and for tonight, veal parm on egg noodles........... and will be watching the movie Reds....the Bruce Willis version....hear it is worth the time. Health and Happiness to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Got up and made my traditional Easter breakfast for Tova, French Toast, Eggs, and Sausage..... not the dishes, and for tonight, veal parm on egg noodles........... and will be watching the movie Reds....the Bruce Willis version....hear it is worth the time. Health and Happiness to all.


Afternoon, Rp. Sounds like a grand meal. In our house, we have a deal -- major meals are cooked by Deborah and I clean up. I feel I get the best of this deal, since Deborah likes to cook and is a great cook.

"Health and Happiness" to you and Tova as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Afternoon me friends.

Marc: I'm feeling a wee bit better, but I'm working hard
with those kids of mine. God almighty, they take up a lot of my time.
And here we are talking time besides what 7 kids take up in general. 
(if there a general time taking approx. estimate ever done on 7 kids and a da) 
They are lucky I love them or I'ld just be; 
Ah well, fine. Do that then. What ever. Up to you. Good, that's nice. What? 

I actually do my very best trying to understand them and act accordingly, and 
it takes time end energy. My oh my, does it ever. 
It works too, but it also comes undone quite easily. That's the hard part.
Starting all over again, knowing al lot of it will crumble and have to be rebuilt latere.
But that's being a parent anyway I presume. It least i don't have a wife
pulling the rug from under my feet. 
Am I cynical? You bet ya. Champion at it. I do classes too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, I know how difficult it was for me to juggle being a single dad to Stephen and Shaina, and working full time, so I can only imagine what you are experiencing with your family. Hang in there, my friend. They need you to be strong.


----------



## friend

Going for a drive with some of the kids.
Got a loan of a car by one of my friends.


----------



## Rps

Well for the Blues lovers, here is a cut from Kenny Wayne, I listened to this and some how Robin Trower kept popping into my mind.....I think the best version of this is by Frank Marino, and, surprise surprise, I saw John Mayer do this and was blown away.

YouTube - Kenny Wayne Shepherd "Voodoo Child" Live


----------



## SINC

Some say Kenny's playing is the reincarnation of SRV.


----------



## Rps

Funny you should say that, Marino had some substance problems and when Hendrix died, Marino stated that Hendrix's spirit sought him out ..... Not sure if KW is a reincarnation of SRV, maybe more like Beck.... thoughts


----------



## friend

Home again.
Baking pizza. Come over for a piece dudes.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Going for a drive with some of the kids.
> Got a loan of a car by one of my friends.


That's what Deborah and I did. We just got in the car and drove around. It is our way of reconnecting on important matters .......... also the scenery is great along the coastline.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Hope tomorrow is a little less stressful for you. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished a grand Easter Sunday meal. Deborah made lamb, a sweet potato recipe from Quebec, Crème brûlée, a Jewish apple cake and veggies. All in all, it was a grand meal for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hard to believe that this little girl has grown to be this young lady.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

16C and sunshine, although a wee bit overcast.
There is fresh baked bread, omelette with fried tomatoes, veg. meatballs and sausages,
poached eggs, and gravad lax (salmon) with sour cream and chives for those that eat fish.
Of course a lot of coffee or Espresso for those that need a booster.

Going to the hardware shop to get the last things for the new balcony roof.
Later today at 3:00pm we are having a birthday party for Liam, since it's a
holiday today. He is 6 tomorrow and am exciting to start school in the fall.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, and all who follow. A very happy birthday to Liam! He's getting to be a big boy. An Irish story just for you this morning on SAP along with a gymnast who leaps too far and a close up and personal look at beavers on the bow river in Calgary in our featured video.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 16C and sunshine, although a wee bit overcast.
> There is fresh baked bread, omelette with fried tomatoes, veg. meatballs and sausages,
> poached eggs, and gravad lax (salmon) with sour cream and chives for those that eat fish.
> Of course a lot of coffee or Espresso for those that need a booster.
> 
> Going to the hardware shop to get the last things for the new balcony roof.
> Later today at 3:00pm we are having a birthday party for Liam, since it's a
> holiday today. He is 6 tomorrow and am exciting to start school in the fall.


Morning, Caman. Thanks for breakfast. We just got back from an early morning run with the dogs. 8C and sunny this morning, so we thought we would take this opportunity to get some exercise.

Happy Birthday to Liam. The Big 6. Quite the age. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Beaver in the Bow??? :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

It's been over a week since we've heard from Leslie. I hope she feels up to rejoining us here in the Shang soon. 

Thanks for breakfast Caman - It sounds wonderful. Happy Birthday to Liam! 

Don - already been to SAP - It's another good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> It's been over a week since we've heard from Leslie. I hope she feels up to rejoining us here in the Shang soon.
> 
> Thanks for breakfast Caman - It sounds wonderful. Happy Birthday to Liam!
> 
> Don - already been to SAP - It's another good one!


AFternoon, Kim. Same here. Received an email from Leslie last week requesting me not to forget her in my nightly sign-offs, and that she would return to the Shang soon, but that was the last email or PM I have received from her. I too hope that she is alright and will return to us ASAP. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Birthday party over. Included Aiofe and Siobhán in the celebrations,
since we didn't have more then a family party for them.
All happy and the little birthday boy was contempt.
Tomorrow, which is his birthday, we will wake him up with "Happy Birthday",
then he gets his choice of cereals and then a cake when he gets home from playschool.
At the weekend he will go to town and buy something for his birthday money.
Probably clothes, which is something they all like to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, looks like a grand time was had by one and all. Kudos.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> AFternoon, Kim. Same here. Received an email from Leslie last week requesting me not to forget her in my nightly sign-offs, and that she would return to the Shang soon, but that was the last email or PM I have received from her. I too hope that she is alright and will return to us ASAP. We shall see.


Yes, I know she very much appreciates those nightly sign-offs. She told me so. Let's hope she is able to return to the Shang soon.



friend said:


> Birthday party over. Included Aiofe and Siobhán in the celebrations,
> since we didn't have more then a family party for them.
> All happy and the little birthday boy was contempt.
> Tomorrow, which is his birthday, we will wake him up with "Happy Birthday",
> then he gets his choice of cereals and then a cake when he gets home from playschool.
> At the weekend he will go to town and buy something for his birthday money.
> Probably clothes, which is something they all like to do.


Looks like fun, for sure! That cake is greatl Hope it tasted as delicious as it looked. 

Hi Sonal!


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Looks like fun, for sure! That cake is greatl Hope it tasted as delicious as it looked.


Hi Sonal.

Kim: It actually did. Succulent and not too sweet.
I cut the sweets making them look like flowers.
I try to improvise in the kitchen and mostly it turns out well.
That's what makes cooking fun.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Hi Sonal.
> 
> Kim: It actually did. Succulent and not too sweet.
> I cut the sweets making them look like flowers.
> I try to improvise in the kitchen and mostly it turns out well.
> That's what makes cooking fun.


Looks even better close up. Are those gummies? It really does look like flowers! 

I like making cakes and decorating them too.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Looks even better close up. Are those gummies? It really does look like flowers!
> 
> I like making cakes and decorating them too.


It sure is fun. 
They are sugar coated jelly sweets shaped like a flat peach. I sliced them
and thus revealed their glossy inside. I did that with fudge and 
it looks really nice too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Sonal.
> 
> Kim: It actually did. Succulent and not too sweet.
> I cut the sweets making them look like flowers.
> I try to improvise in the kitchen and mostly it turns out well.
> That's what makes cooking fun.


Great looking cake, Caman. :clap::clap:


----------



## friend

"City Council"
"I would like to talk to some one in charge. You apparently have
a person working for you that is impersonating my son in-law."
"Oh, that sounds really bad. Are you sure?"
"I am certain. My best friend told me that you have some
at your office who is a total idiot that can't do anything right."
............

If my surname was Let, I could have named my son Chuck.
That would have been sweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> "City Council"
> "I would like to talk to some one in charge. You apparently have
> a person working for you that is impersonating my son in-law."
> "Oh, that sounds really bad. Are you sure?"
> "I am certain. My best friend told me that you have some
> at your office who is a total idiot that can't do anything right."
> ............
> 
> If my surname was Let, I could have named my son Chuck.
> That would have been sweet.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## SINC

Nite Camán, sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to wish one and all a good night as well. Speak with you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. I truly hope this finds you well. Kim and I are concerned about you, and I think that I speak for all of us to wish you gentle thoughts with the hope that you shall soon return to your Shang family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Breakfast: Homemade müesli and fresh bagles with cream cheese and chives.
Chai tea and coffee with cinnamon and hazelnut syrup. 

A good start with 12C and sunshine at 8:30am.
The kids in school and the birthday boy in playschool. They will 
throw him a wee party in playschool and then we will have cake
tonight, since his birthday actually is today. 
Going to have a cup of coffee and relax before I try to get some work done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for breakfast. 

A fine day here as well, with lots of sunshine and 6C temps. Going to get my snowtires taken off the cars today and Thursday. Later .........


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, sounds like you two have your day all planned. SAP's ready for viewing with an interesting yarn about an MP and unbelievable horizontal bungee jumping.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Caman - Thanks for the breakfast - looks like you have a busy day ahead of you as well. Hope today's cake turns out as well as the last one. 

Marc - So, it will be your fault if NL gets another huge snow dump next week? Just sayin.

Don - Off to loiter in SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Caman - Thanks for the breakfast - looks like you have a busy day ahead of you as well. Hope today's cake turns out as well as the last one.
> 
> Marc - So, it will be your fault if NL gets another huge snow dump next week? Just sayin.
> 
> Don - Off to loiter in SAP soon.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, I have put my snowblower away, brought out my BBQ and am sitting out on my back deck with my MBP and sitting in shorts and a tee shirt. So, if it is going to snow, let it come. I am ready. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Just washed my car. That usually brings about rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to brew up some fresh tea. Anyone interested? I guess I could round up a few fresh scones as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

This being National Grilled Cheese Month in the US, I have been trying out all sorts of combinations. Think I found some good ideas to make this classic sandwich. So, I am going to open up a little shop near the Cafe Chez Marc to cater to those who crave this sort of comfort food. Not really pleased with the name of the shop, so I figure that I would throw it out to you folks for a hint. I am SURE that Rp will come up with something witty. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Maybe tomorrow morning we could share a cup of coffee. Peace, my friend.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> This being National Grilled Cheese Month in the US, I have been trying out all sorts of combinations. Think I found some good ideas to make this classic sandwich. So, I am going to open up a little shop near the Cafe Chez Marc to cater to those who crave this sort of comfort food. Not really pleased with the name of the shop, so I figure that I would throw it out to you folks for a hint. I am SURE that Rp will come up with something witty. We shall see.


How about the Cafe Cheeze Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> How about the Cafe Cheeze Marc?


Good one, Kim. :clap::clap:

Care to become a partner? :greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Finished my paper for the academic conference I shall attend in June, then I thought I would just lie down and rest my eyes for a bit at 10PM. Fell fast asleep and did not get up until the sun came up. Slept through wins by both Montreal and Vancouver.

Anyway, I am up now and shall make us a fine OtHD Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc and all. 

Been busy with the balcony roof. 
We have cut up all the pieces for the new roof, but of cause
I need to have a builder's permission to install it. Silly me, 
forgot about that. It might be OK if I leave a edge of the 
existing metal roof and make the new one into more of 
a skylight one. I will call the City tomorrow and ask.
They are closed Wednesday's.


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Kim - Great name for the cheese bar!

Marc, a grilled cheese is among my favourite sandwiches, but not without onions. It must have onions to be good. Toast the bread first as well. Then put a generous slice of mild onion between two slices of cheese, between the toasted slices, butter lightly on the outside and fry for a couple of minutes in a hot pan. You may want to put this on the menu as "Don's Delight". 

Camán - good luck with getting that permit, thank goodness you thought of it before you started or it might have been a problem.

SAP today has a stunning HD video of old bombers flying in Arizona and a pretty good chuckle about Merv.

Also if you have a moment to spare, please take time to cast a vote for the "Lyme Disease" car contest. Two friends suffer from this awful disease and I would like to help them out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Good luck with your roof issue. Will this be used as a solarium or a greenhouse?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I love grilled cheese sandwiches made with vidalia onions from Vidalia, Georgia. So, we will put a "Don's Delight" on the menu. Want to become a partner? We are thinking of going public on the TSX, but I wanted to give folks in The Shang first crack to get in on the ground floor.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Camán - good luck with getting that permit, thank goodness you thought of it before you started or it might have been a problem.





Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. Good luck with your roof issue. Will this be used as a solarium or a greenhouse?


Thanks.
It will be a recreational, greenhouse solarium. A "quite room", to read, relax and soak up the imp. D-vitamines.
I hope I will get the builder's permission, since it will be a good and needed addition to the flat.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks.
> It will be a recreational, greenhouse solarium. A "quite room", to read, relax and soak up the imp. D-vitamines.
> I hope I will get the builder's permission, since it will be a good and needed addition to the flat.


Good luck, Caman.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Kim. :clap::clap:
> 
> Care to become a partner? :greedy:


Absolutely! The more the merrier. I wonder how many flavors we can come up with. The Don's Delight sounds great. 

I have long pondered opening a cheese themed restaurant - fondues, raclette, cheese and wine tasting, grilled cheese sammies, chicken cordon bleu, cheese and fruit, etc. 

I was delighted to see my favorite cheese shop open a location in my neighborhood. Woot! I almost ran off the sidewalk when I saw it. I shall be loitering there often. 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Finished my paper for the academic conference I shall attend in June, then I thought I would just lie down and rest my eyes for a bit at 10PM. Fell fast asleep and did not get up until the sun came up. Slept through wins by both Montreal and Vancouver.


Kudos on finishing the paper. 

I participated in numerous industry conferences and would usually be required to provide a write-up of some sort to support whatever I was presenting that day. It always amazed me when some of my fellow presenters would fail to do this, leaving their section of the handout binders "Paper pending" which of course, would rarely ever materialize. Never understood that. Nope.




Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I love grilled cheese sandwiches made with vidalia onions from Vidalia, Georgia. So, we will put a "Don's Delight" on the menu. Want to become a partner? We are thinking of going public on the TSX, but I wanted to give folks in The Shang first crack to get in on the ground floor.


MMMM..VIdalia Onions...hard to get, but worth every penny. 

Don - already been to SAP. That video is great - I'm not a flying fan, but thoroughly enjoyed it. I'm glad you identified the music, because that was my first question within seconds of starting it. Voted for the Lyme Car. Laughed at the "Things happen when you wear Eleganza!" (Yep, you get beat up, that's what happens!) 


Caman - Good luck with obtaining the permit, especially now that you have purchased and cut the materials. EEk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. So, how many shares do you want? They are $1 per share right now.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Kim, there are a couple of good cheese shops in Toronto that sell grilled cheese sandwiches.... yummy. Not to mention a great way to sell more cheese.

My classic grilled cheese combo is wholegrain bread, dijon mustard, cheddar and a few slices of tomato.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Kim, there are a couple of good cheese shops in Toronto that sell grilled cheese sandwiches.... yummy. Not to mention a great way to sell more cheese.
> 
> My classic grilled cheese combo is wholegrain bread, dijon mustard, cheddar and a few slices of tomato.


Love that sandwich as well, Sonal. Want in as a partner? We have to get in our bids for shares at the introductory price by the end of the business day on the TSX, which is 4PM in Toronto.

How are you today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. So, how many shares do you want? They are $1 per share right now.


Sounds like a good entry level price. I'll take 1, plus whatever is left over after any of the other Shang members who are interested have bought in. Woot! 



Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Kim, there are a couple of good cheese shops in Toronto that sell grilled cheese sandwiches.... yummy. Not to mention a great way to sell more cheese.
> 
> My classic grilled cheese combo is wholegrain bread, dijon mustard, cheddar and a few slices of tomato.


Oh yeah, that sounds so good. Who can resist melted cheese? Not many. I've been thinking about making some cheese, garlic and green onion stuffed mushroom caps this week. Just have to find the little portobello mushrooms to do it... The little ones seem tastier than the big ones to me.


----------



## SINC

Kim, WallaWalla onions work well in cheese sandwiches too!


----------



## Dr.G.

OK, Kim. One $1 share for you. Anyone else?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, WallaWalla onions work well in cheese sandwiches too!


MMMMM, Yep! And WallaWallas are a little bit easier to get here too. 

SO many things one could put in a Grilled Cheese...
Apples,
Pears,
Raisins
Bacon,
Garlic 
Pickles (sweet and/or sour) 
Ham (of course)
Ground Beef
Mushrooms
Leek and Dijon
Celery
...and so on...

not to mention the variety of cheese that could be used....

(Gonna HAVE TO have a grilled cheese sandwich for lunch now. Just sayin'.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Just made one, Kim ........... but there are no Vidalia onions to be found in St.John's yet. 

Glad someone else likes their GCSs with pear.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Caman - Good luck with obtaining the permit, especially now that you have purchased and cut the materials. EEk.


Hi Kim.

I am very thorough when I mess things up.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> OK, Kim. One $1 share for you. Anyone else?


Well, I have a Loonie and a Toonie in my pocket, so I shall purchase three please. I figure with the way most of your projects go Marc, that ought to get me a tidy profit in six figures or so by Friday.


----------



## Sonal

I am going to be craving grilled cheese now...

I'll take some shares, Marc, but I'd like my dividend payments in grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## friend

I have some too, cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I have a Loonie and a Toonie in my pocket, so I shall purchase three please. I figure with the way most of your projects go Marc, that ought to get me a tidy profit in six figures or so by Friday.


OK, three $1 shares for you, Don. We shall know what the aftermarket prices them at 4PM in TO when the TSX closes. Until then .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I am going to be craving grilled cheese now...
> 
> I'll take some shares, Marc, but I'd like my dividend payments in grilled cheese sandwiches.


OK, Sonal, but how many shares? As well, while I like the DRIP of shares such as Fortis, we shall not be paying any dividends just yet. This would have made a great income trust, but those are gone now.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I have some too, cheers.


Fine, Caman. How many shares for you?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> OK, Sonal, but how many shares? As well, while I like the DRIP of shares such as Fortis, we shall not be paying any dividends just yet. This would have made a great income trust, but those are gone now.


How many shares does it take to get a sandwich?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> How many shares does it take to get a sandwich?


Shares are $1 each and sandwiches are free for shareholders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received word of this from Reuters and the Wall Street Journal, asking me for comment --

"The Federal Reserve will end its program of buying $600 billion in Treasury bonds in June as originally planned, the Fed's policy committee said Wednesday after a two-day meeting. The committee also said it will keep interest rates to near zero for an extended period. Chairman Ben S. Bernanke plans to hold the first-ever news conference by a Fed chief at 4PM. He will detail plans as to where they intend to utilize the $600 billion in this undertaking to shore up the US economy."

Very interesting ...............


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Fine, Caman. How many shares for you?


One for every brain cell I have would do nicely, thanks.
But since being married twice have done my head in
it will be just two then.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> One for every brain cell I've got would do nicely, thanks.
> But since being married twice have done my head in
> it will be two then.


Two shares at $1 each for you, Caman. A wise decision.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Shares are $1 each and sandwiches are free for shareholders.


I've got $5 in my pocket... sign me up for 5.

Will that get me pickles on the side as well?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I've got $5 in my pocket... sign me up for 5.
> 
> Will that get me pickles on the side as well?


Five $1 shares for you, Sonal. Yes, you may have whatever you want as a side dish or whatever you want on your sandwich. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Two shares at $1 each for you, Caman. A wise decision.


I'll pay you in Euro, so that will be 19¢ then.  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, one Canadian dollar is .72 Euros, so you would three Euros to make two Canadian dollars, which would buy you two shares. Still interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to brew up a fresh pot of tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Going to brew up a fresh pot of tea. Anyone interested?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good to me.


One pot of Sonal Super Special coming right up. It's our new herbal blend of green tea with some lemon and a few drops of orange and lime.


----------



## Sonal

Sounds colourful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds colourful.


And tastes great. A real zing to the tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't believe it. We were listed for all of half an hour on the TSX .............. and we were taken over!!! Here is the letter that will be coming to all of you folks

BERKSHIRE HATHAWAY INC.NEWS RELEASE

Berkshire Hathaway Inc. to Acquire The Grilled Cheese Emporium, Inc.

Omaha, NE--- Berkshire Hathaway Inc. (NYSE: BRK.A; BRK.B) announced today that they entered into a definitive merger agreement, whereby Berkshire Hathaway will acquire the shares of The Grilled Cheese Emporium, Inc. in exchange for cash or shares of Berkshire Hathaway Class A common stock for each shareholder. 

Stock Quote - The Globe and Mail

So, BRK.A closed today at $124,449 US a share, so you may take this money for each share you own, or take the stock in a one-for-one exchange. Personally, I am tendering my 10,000 shares and taking the cash.

Sorry about this. I had no idea that we would be so popular on our first day of operation. Guess that Warren Buffett liked Don's Delight sandwiches so much that he wanted to own the company. We never did agree upon a name, so I put The Grilled Cheese Emporium, Inc. on the terms of incorporation.

Well, better luck next time. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone want some cheese? We bought an eclectic array of cheeses from all over the world and now need to give it to you folks or to send it to food banks (which would be my choice).


----------



## Ena

Late day treats are on me today! It was service award day at work - thirty years for me. Feels surreal as it doesn't feel like that many years have gone by. Got a big bouquet of flowers and a gift certificate to a local nursery. 

I'm well and glad it's a rainy day so that I can stop by and see you Weeds in garden get a reprieve today.


----------



## SINC

Hey Ann, congrats, well done! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Late day treats are on me today! It was service award day at work - thirty years for me. Feels surreal as it doesn't feel like that many years have gone by. Got a big bouquet of flowers and a gift certificate to a local nursery.
> 
> I'm well and glad it's a rainy day so that I can stop by and see you Weeds in garden get a reprieve today.


Kudos, Ann. Job well done. Nice gifts, but it is the thought and recognition that counts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Let us know that you are well. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Ena said:


> Late day treats are on me today! It was service award day at work - thirty years for me. Feels surreal as it doesn't feel like that many years have gone by. Got a big bouquet of flowers and a gift certificate to a local nursery.
> 
> I'm well and glad it's a rainy day so that I can stop by and see you Weeds in garden get a reprieve today.


Woot! Sounds great Ann. Congrats on 30 years at work. These days, it seems 30 months is more the standard.

Good night all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a unique breakfast for us today ............. one with cheese in every course. We have a "bit" left over from yesterday's takeover, so we could also make grilled cheese sandwiches throughout the day ......... week .......... month .............. year. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A wet day here in Alberta is in store for us, but rain will wash away all that ugly brown. A lack of tact will make you smile this morning on SAP.


----------



## KC4

Good Day All,

Thanks for the Grilled Cheese sandwich for breakfast Marc - I will be happy to indulge in another at lunch time as well. No such thing as too much cheese in my world.


Don, I'll trade you your rain for the snow we are forecast to receive today and tomorrow. We already received a brief snowfall yesterday. Harrummph.

I must go get a tire fixed on my vehicle this morning. It seems to have a slow leak. It takes a few days for it to look like it needs air, but the fact that I have to keep filling it, is worrisome.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to show you folks our granddaughter Shiloh's new Easter bonnet when she was here for Easter dinner. She is now 11 weeks old.


----------



## KC4

Aww. What a cutie! Has she ever grown!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, grilled cheese shall be the order of the day here at the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.

Getting my snow tires taken off today, four weeks ahead of schedule.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Aww. What a cutie! Has she ever grown!


I agree. :clap: Gotta love a child like this, Don. :love2::love2: Mazel tov to you all.


----------



## friend

Evening all.

Congrats Ann. Well done. :clap: 

Been at the hospital with Siobhán today. She has been
throwing up 6-7 times this past month. The GP thought
that she might have appendicitis, but not so. She's OK.
Then they call from the playschool meanwhile we are at
the hospital, Liam has a temperature. Of course I couldn't
get him, so he had to sleep there for 2.5 hours. I'll have to
be home with him tomorrow, but I have loads to do in the flat
anyway. Fixing it up for Daniel who s arriving Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Congrats Ann. Well done. :clap:
> 
> Been at the hospital with siobhán today. She has been
> throwing up 6-7 times this past month. The GP thought
> that she might have appendicitis, but not so. She's OK.
> Then they call from the playschool meanwhile we are at
> the hospital, Liam has a temperature. Of course I couldn't
> get him, so he had to sleep there for 2.5 hours. I'll have to
> be home with him tomorrow, but I have loads to do in the flat
> anyway. Fixing it up for Daniel who s arriving Monday.


Caman, sorry to hear of all these problems with your children. Wish there was something I could do to help. I am afraid that the best I can do is to listen to you and offer some support. Hang in there, my friend. Peace.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, sorry to hear of all these problems with your children. Wish there was something I could do to help. I am afraid that the best I can do is to listen to you and offer some support. Hang in there, my friend. Peace.


Listening is plenty. Thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Listening is plenty. Thanks Marc.


No problem. Wish I could do more. When I was a single parent, it was if I was invisible. Over time, friends stopped dropping by and then stopped calling. So, talking with someone who will listen is helpful, and I shall listen to you even if I can't give any advice. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. See you all at our last TGIF Breakfast for the month of April. How time flies when you are having fun. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Thinking of you and wishing you peace and serenity. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

3:07am
Up watching Liam, who is asleep, but now he seem OK
so I can get some kip. 
Nite.


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## eMacMan

Love those Ray Stevens parodies.

YouTube - Ray Stevens - The Skies Just Ain't Friendly Anymore


----------



## SINC

Morning all, 'tis a dog day on SAP with a video from Britain's Got Talent featuring a dancing dog. And Layton and Iggy find themselves having a bit of a dog day too, along with why dogs bite. Bow wow anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to see that SAP has finally gone to the dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad to hear that, health wise, your children are well. Good luck with Daniel today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our last TGIF Breakfast of April is now ready when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all. 

Slept in a bit after sending the kids to school.
Liam is home today, but he is feeling better.
Watching the wedding with Liam and Siobhán who 
is home too from school today.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Slept in a bit after sending the kids to school.
> Liam is home today, but he is feeling better.
> Watching the wedding with Liam and Siobhán who
> is home too from school today.


Morning, Caman. Deborah is watching the wedding as well, but I am not. To each their own.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Deborah is watching the wedding as well, but I am not. To each their own.


Siobhán is very keen, but I'm just casting a glance on and off.
Royalty? 
A mother of four young children, working 10 hours/day on the factory floor,
raising them on her own after being abandoned by her lazy, beer drinking husband. 
That's royalty that is. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Glad to see that SAP has finally gone to the dogs.


Including one dog who had to go in the tiny clip of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Siobhán is very keen, but I'm just casting a glance on and off.
> Royalty?
> A mother of four young children, working 10 hours/day on the factory floor,
> raising them on her own after being abandoned by her lazy, beer drinking husband.
> That's royalty that is. :clap:


Amen, Brother. I think of all the children that could be fed with the money spent on all those silly hats. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Including one dog who had to go in the tiny clip of the day.


The one about NOT raising a dog's tail? XX)beejacon


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Amen, Brother. I think of all the children that could be fed with the money spent on all those silly hats. tptptptp


:lmao::clap:
Would you believe, I was thinking just that myself. 
Two peas in a non-royal iPod.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> :lmao::clap:
> Would you believe, I was thinking just that myself.
> Two peas in a non-royal iPod.


Great minds think alike, Caman. :clap:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

I am not making any effort to pay attention to the Royal wedding, but it seems part of the atmosphere lately, so I merely endure what I am exposed to and hope it's not toxic.


Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc. I'll need mostly carbs today. I will be attempting my first ever 10K trial run. I was going to do it yesterday but I jammed because of the falling snow and slippery conditions. However, today the snow is continuing to fall and the footing may be even worse. (siggh) But I have to do it anyway. No more excuses or jamming out.

Caman - Glad the kids are doing better today. Hope everything goes well with Daniel.

Don - Off to check SAP soon.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Great minds think alike, Caman. :clap:


.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> :lmao::clap:
> Would you believe, I was thinking just that myself.
> Two peas in a non-royal iPod.


Royal Wedding Guest Photos: Princess Beatrice and Princess Eugenie

I rest my case, your honor. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> I am not making any effort to pay attention to the Royal wedding, but it seems part of the atmosphere lately, so I merely endure what I am exposed to and hope it's not toxic.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc. I'll need mostly carbs today. I will be attempting my first ever 10K trial run. I was going to do it yesterday but I jammed because of the falling snow and slippery conditions. However, today the snow is continuing to fall and the footing may be even worse. (siggh) But I have to do it anyway. No more excuses or jamming out.
> 
> Caman - Glad the kids are doing better today. Hope everything goes well with Daniel.
> 
> Don - Off to check SAP soon.



Morning, Kim. OK, carbs with jam coming right up. Good luck on your run.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang.
> Caman - Glad the kids are doing better today. Hope everything goes well with Daniel.


Hi Kim.
Daniel will arrive on Monday.
It's going to be interesting to see what he makes of the place.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I rest my case, your honor. XX)


As do I.  tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

I keep thinking of all the children that could be fed with this conspicuous consumption. What a waste.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I keep thinking of all the children that could be fed with this conspicuous consumption. What a waste.


But not even a modest snack for a Bankster.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> But not even a modest snack for a Bankster.


Afternoon, Bob. They need no "snacks", in that most often, their meals are tax deductions or expenced.

So, how is Life treating you these days? Snow all gone?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. They need no "snacks", in that most often, their meals are tax deductions or expenced.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days? Snow all gone?


Last three days did not need the rubber boots on my walks. That is of course changing as we speak. Looks like one of those big spring blizzards settling in.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> I keep thinking of all the children that could be fed with this conspicuous consumption. What a waste.


That reminds me of the Robin Williams joke when he performed for the Royal family:

"That's a nice diamond Madam. That could feed a small country."

Afternoon all.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. They need no "snacks", in that most often, their meals are tax deductions or expenced.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days? Snow all gone?


Those are the wannabe Banksters. I was referring to the ones that eat entire cities in an afternoon.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> That reminds me of the Robin Williams joke when he performed for the Royal family:
> 
> "That's a nice diamond Madam. That could feed a small country."
> 
> Afternoon all.


Hi buddy.
Long time, no see. 
How are things?


----------



## friend

eMacMan said:


> Those are the wannabe Banksters. I was referring to the ones that eat entire cities in an afternoon.


Ah, fat bastards without any compassion whatsoever. 
Starve them, starve them I say.


----------



## SINC

Hey Warren, how're things! Good to see you back here.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> That reminds me of the Robin Williams joke when he performed for the Royal family:
> 
> "That's a nice diamond Madam. That could feed a small country."
> 
> Afternoon all.


Good one, Warren ............. and sadly, all too true.

So good to see you back in The Shang once again. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Early morning tutoring tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Know that Kim and I are thinking of you and are a bit worried at your silence. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Leslie, while we all understand what you have been through, no amount of daily pablum feeding by sign off posts here will help. Life sometimes deals you a bad hand and it has to be played. You are among friends and life must go on. As hard as it might seem, one cannot hide or grieve forever. Try to face life and be happy and productive again. You CAN do it and those lost would be disappointed if you didn't. Think about that please and don't check in here to wallow in reminder posts. Come here to gain the strength to move forward. We care. I care.


----------



## Sonal

Goodnight Leslie. Thinking about you.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

12C and sunshine. God is good. 
Having a slow morning with Liam and Aiofe, but now it's
time for da to have his breakfast. The kids ate 2 hours ago
and now Liam has taking over the kitchen making ice lollies.
I'm brave enough to go out there now, after watching
Heston Blumenthal blowing up a cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad to hear that all goes well with you today. What are "ice lollies"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for a quick breakfast before I go off to tutor. Depending upon what "ice lollies" might be, they may or may not be on the menu. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.

You might call them Ice pops.
We make them ourselves, using the red mould in the 
picture. Liam also did the dishes. First time for him.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, if you do nothing else today, watch The Rhema Marvanne Story, today's video on SAP. It will amaze you. Gotta run, lots to do today. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> You might call them Ice pops.
> We make them ourselves, using the red mould in the
> picture. Liam also did the dishes. First time for him.


I understand now, Caman. Merci. Love these since they are made at home.

Good for Liam.


----------



## MaxPower

friend said:


> Hi buddy.
> Long time, no see.
> How are things?





SINC said:


> Hey Warren, how're things! Good to see you back here.





Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Warren ............. and sadly, all too true.
> 
> So good to see you back in The Shang once again. How is Life treating you these days?


I'm doing well fellas. Busy as heck though, but I'm not complaining. I've managed to secure a couple of distributors and managed to be invited to attend THE trade show of the year in Toronto with one of the distributors. Of course this all happens all last minute but I'll get it done. Any way. Gotta run.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'm doing well fellas. Busy as heck though, but I'm not complaining. I've managed to secure a couple of distributors and managed to be invited to attend THE trade show of the year in Toronto with one of the distributors. Of course this all happens all last minute but I'll get it done. Any way. Gotta run.


This is really good news, Warren. So good to hear that things are looking up for you and your business. How is the family, especially the kids? Some new pics might be nice. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> I'm doing well fellas. Busy as heck though, but I'm not complaining. I've managed to secure a couple of distributors and managed to be invited to attend THE trade show of the year in Toronto with one of the distributors. Of course this all happens all last minute but I'll get it done. Any way. Gotta run.


Sounds good. Well done. 
Nice to see you here again.


----------



## MaxPower

Everyone here is doing good. The kids are growing like weeds and are happy and healthy. We survived the flu season this year, despite being surrounded by the flu.

I developed a taste for really expensive port this year which is good and bad. Good that i like it but can't afford it. Bad that I like it and can't afford it.


----------



## friend

MaxPower said:


> I developed a taste for really expensive port this year which is good and bad. Good that i like it but can't afford it. Bad that I like it and can't afford it.


Is it Port of Toronto? Didn't know you were into shipping.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Everyone here is doing good. The kids are growing like weeds and are happy and healthy. We survived the flu season this year, despite being surrounded by the flu.
> 
> I developed a taste for really expensive port this year which is good and bad. Good that i like it but can't afford it. Bad that I like it and can't afford it.


Warren, I used to have a good friend who owned a wine store. He's gone now, but he introduced me to a very nice port at a reasonable price that rivals any expensive port. 

Look for a dark green bottle with white grapes embossed right on the glass. It's called "Six Grapes" and I love it. It's just under $20 a bottle out here:

The Wine Buyer Graham's Six Grapes Port


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Everyone here is doing good. The kids are growing like weeds and are happy and healthy. We survived the flu season this year, despite being surrounded by the flu.
> 
> I developed a taste for really expensive port this year which is good and bad. Good that i like it but can't afford it. Bad that I like it and can't afford it.


I have to admit that I never tried port until I came here to St.John's. Then, I was given some Newman's Port to try. Great port, at least in my opinion.

St. John's: Newman Wine Vaults


----------



## SINC

Marc, there are no bad ports, some are just better than others.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> It's called "Six Grapes"


Why is it called 6 grapes and then displaying 18 on the label.


----------



## SINC

Uh, 'cause there are six "clusters"?


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Uh, 'cause there are six "clusters"?


I seeee. 
Interesting. 

Like the beer "Three Towns" displaying 47 suburbs.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Thanks for breakfast Marc. More simple carbs please. I gassed out at 5.4 miles yesterday, couldn't go much further without risking injury...will try again tomorrow for 6.2 (the full 10K)



MaxPower said:


> I'm doing well fellas. Busy as heck though, but I'm not complaining. I've managed to secure a couple of distributors and managed to be invited to attend THE trade show of the year in Toronto with one of the distributors. Of course this all happens all last minute but I'll get it done. Any way. Gotta run.


Nice to see you again Warren - Happy to hear about the business. Woot! 



SINC said:


> Marc, there are no bad ports, some are just better than others.


I'm going to have to try the one you recommended, but typically I don't drink Ports, but I will use them while cooking. Straight up, they remind me of cough syrup. Bleagh. 

Off to check SAP soon.



friend said:


> Why is it called 6 grapes and then displaying 18 on the label.


Hee hee...That was my first thought as well. I see 18 grapes. But I won't grape about it if it's a drinkable port.


----------



## KC4

I've got good news and bad news:

The Good news:
Leslie emailed to say that she has been busy and not feeling like getting on the computer lately, but intends to be back in due course.




The Bad news:

Kacey just got her learner's License. 
You all may wish to consider removing your vehicles from the streets for a while as a precautionary measure.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I've got good news and bad news:
> 
> The Good news:
> Leslie emailed to say that she has been busy and not feeling like getting on the computer lately, but intends to be back in due course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bad news:
> 
> Kacey just got her learner's License.
> You all may wish to consider removing your vehicles from the streets for a while as a precautionary measure.


Great news about Leslie, Kim. She is strong and will return when she wants to get back onto her computer and The Shang.

As for Kacey, I shall send her a "Doxie on Board" sign for the window. That keeps other drivers out of her blind spot. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for breakfast Marc. More simple carbs please. I gassed out at 5.4 miles yesterday, couldn't go much further without risking injury...will try again tomorrow for 6.2 (the full 10K)."

Good luck, Kim. The most I ever ran in one stretch was 3.5 miles and then I walked the other 3.5 miles back home (long story). So, I can somewhat appreciate your efforts. Still, you shall make the full run and make yourself proud of your efforts. Excelsior, mon amie.


----------



## MaxPower

Yes. Grahams is excellent port. I have had the Graham's 20 year old Tawny but usually drink Taylor's 20 year Tawny

http://www.grahams-port.com/static/174_Graham_20YO_EN.pdf

Taylor's Port | The Home of Port


----------



## MaxPower

KC4;1089530I'm going to have to try the one you recommended said:


> That's because you haven't had _good_ port. the cheap stuff tastes like cough syrup. As an FYI, like champagne, port is only port if it comes from the Douro region of Portugal. There are desert wines that call themselves port, but it is not.
> 
> For a good port expect to pay around $60 per bottle (in Ontario at least).


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> like champagne, port is only port if it comes from the Douro region of Portugal. There are desert wines that call themselves port, but it is not.
> 
> For a good port expect to pay around $60 per bottle (in Ontario at least).


Which is exactly why I recommended Six Grapes. It comes from Douro in Portugal and costs only one third what other brands cost. Try it and you will likely not know the difference in a blind taste test. Have someone pour two glasses and pick your $60 bottle. Bet you can't.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Which is exactly why I recommended Six Grapes. It comes from Douro in Portugal and costs only one third what other brands cost. Try it and you will likely not know the difference in a blind taste test. Have someone pour two glasses and pick your $60 bottle. Bet you can't.


Hmmm. $20. I might just have to give it a try.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.

Kim: Tell her to drive as if everyone is an eejet.
That way she will never be surprised.

Leslie: You and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. So, I shall see you all at our May Day Sunday Brunch. Great treats shall await you all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Glad you contacted Kim. Join us when you are ready and know that we are thinking of you and are there to lend a shoulder or a smile. Remember what Gibran said about "tears and laughter". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Kim: Tell her to drive as if everyone is an eejet.
> That way she will never be surprised.


Hah! Good strategy. I will thanks.

Lee took her out driving in the nearby university parking lots which are typically quiet and nearly abandoned on weekends. I couldn't bear to go with them...an "I can't watch" feeling came over me.

However, in about half an hour, they were back, unscathed and took me for a ride. A couple of rough turns and stops, but not too bad. My hair and blood pressure should come down to normal levels by tomorrow.


In other news, I upgraded to an iPhone 4 today. (White) Not interested in waiting for the iPhone5. So far, I really like it.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Hah! Good strategy. I will thanks.
> 
> Lee took her out driving in the nearby university parking lots which are typically quiet and nearly abandoned on weekends. I couldn't bear to go with them...an "I can't watch" feeling came over me.
> 
> However, in about half an hour, they were back, unscathed and took me for a ride. A couple of rough turns and stops, but not too bad. My hair and blood pressure should come down to normal levels by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> In other news, I upgraded to an iPhone 4 today. (White) Not interested in waiting for the iPhone5. So far, I really like it.


Being a girl she is less likely to put too much gusto into her own abilities and skills.
Young men a notorious for believing that they are Ayrton Senna galore.

Enjoy your iPhone4. It's a nice and capable friend.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

7C and sunshine. Nice. 

Since it is the 1st of May I made a special spring breakfast.

Muesli with honey roasted hazelnuts and almonds. 

Focaccia or Bagels, still warm, and a selection of add-on's; 
#homemade cream cheese #veg. caviar with sour cream #hummus with fried onions and chilies 
#fried green tomatoes with capers and maple syrup. 

Grilled mozzarella toast with avocado-sour cream 
mix topped with chives 

and finally a light omelette with poached salmon, grilled sharon fruit and Alvar relish 
(a bell pepper sauce from the Balkans).

Coffee and tea, of course. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for the May Day Breakfast. Great treats ......... most of it homemade. Where did you find the time? Anyway, very appreciated, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah! Good strategy. I will thanks.
> 
> Lee took her out driving in the nearby university parking lots which are typically quiet and nearly abandoned on weekends. I couldn't bear to go with them...an "I can't watch" feeling came over me.
> 
> However, in about half an hour, they were back, unscathed and took me for a ride. A couple of rough turns and stops, but not too bad. My hair and blood pressure should come down to normal levels by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> In other news, I upgraded to an iPhone 4 today. (White) Not interested in waiting for the iPhone5. So far, I really like it.


Sounds like when Stephen learned to drive. I finished it off with a course at Young Drivers of Canada, which got young drivers two years driving credit once they got their license. That helped with the insurance.

Kudos on the iPhone 4 purchase. Would be curious to see what a white phone might look like. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc, great brekkie. Have been hard at it for an hour or so now and hope to finish up in the next hours. As for that white iPhone Marc, here you go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. I have seen pics of the white iPhone, but as my son has a previous model iPhone, I was curious to hold one in my hand. Someday ........ I still have my white iBook.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from taking the doxies for a walk in the fog ...... which is slowly lifting. I love fog ........ they don't.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don. I have seen pics of the white iPhone, but as my son has a previous model iPhone, I was curious to hold one in my hand. Someday ........ I still have my white iBook.


Our daughter too still has her white iBook, but it has an odd rainbow strip that runs vertical through the screen. She had it before her black MacBook which I traded in on my new 2009 MBP. 

She prefers my 2009 MBP glossy screen that I gave her after Apple replaced my old 2006 MBP just before it was three years old and the Applecare had not yet expired.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Thanks for the wonderful variety for breakfast Caman. MMMmmmmMMMM.

Glad you enjoyed your foggy walk Marc...was the fog only Doxie high? If so, then I can understand why they didn't like it. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.

No driving with the teen at the controls today - realized (afterwards) that we should have her listed as a driver on our insurance first. That ought to make a difference in the premiums. 

I am going to try again to run a full 10 K today.....looks like better weather than a couple days ago. I have more capacity on my new phone so I loaded a bunch more of my music. Now I'll have more variety to listen to during my run. This training app that Sonal recommended is great (thanks again Sonal) It selects appropriate music from your iTunes library to play while going through the stages and paces. Plus it maps your path and logs your speed and pace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck on your run today, Kim. Excelsior, mon amie.

"Glad you enjoyed your foggy walk Marc...was the fog only Doxie high? If so, then I can understand why they didn't like it. " No, it was up at the 100 foot level, so everyone was able to see the ground. It's when the fog is so thick and low that I can't see them at the end of a leash that gets them spoofed ......... since they can't see me either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our daughter too still has her white iBook, but it has an odd rainbow strip that runs vertical through the screen. She had it before her black MacBook which I traded in on my new 2009 MBP.
> 
> She prefers my 2009 MBP glossy screen that I gave her after Apple replaced my old 2006 MBP just before it was three years old and the Applecare had not yet expired.


I have seen that "strip" at the bottom of the screen every so often on my iBook. I too prefer the glossy screen of my MBP although Stephen does not. He really likes his iPhone, however.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck on your run today, Kim. Excelsior, mon amie.


Arrggh. Thanks, but I didn't get there today - I went about the same distance as last time, but covered it in less time. (So I'll take it) 

I'll try again in a couple days.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Arrggh. Thanks, but I didn't get there today - I went about the same distance as last time, but covered it in less time. (So I'll take it)
> 
> I'll try again in a couple days.


Kudos to you once again, Kim. "The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step." So, keep at it and you shall attain your goal. Excelsior, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos to you once again, Kim. "The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step." So, keep at it and you shall attain your goal. Excelsior, mon amie.


Hah! Thanks! Sometimes it feels like a thousand miles. I'll just be happy with 6.2 miles.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah! Thanks! Sometimes it feels like a thousand miles. I'll just be happy with 6.2 miles.


Kim, only when I ran the mile did I run against the clock. Distance running had me running for distance, and not for time, so I applaud your efforts. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to be a long, long night/morning on Monday/Tuesday. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Found a couple of Gibran quotes you might like. Paix, mon amie.

"Sadness is but a wall between two gardens." - Kahlil Gibran
"To be able to look back upon ones life in satisfaction, is to live twice." - Kahlil Gibran


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step."





KC4 said:


> Sometimes it feels like a thousand miles. I'll just be happy with 6.2 miles.


How about: "The journey of 6.2 miles begins with a single step."


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Going to tidy up some and then I'll be off to the airport
to pick up Daniel. I hope he wont have to much jet-lag in him.

Breakfast will be healthy with plenty of fruit, wholemeal bread,
humus, muesli, orange juice and fruit or herbal tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for breakfast. Good luck with Daniel. Let us know how his homecoming went. Peace, my friend.


----------



## SINC

A great breakfast indeed Marc, good luck with Daniel Camán.

Infectious laughter is the order of the day on SAP this morning in the featured video. Also a story on the happiness of the Iris, courtesy of Camán who sent me the link. Thanks.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 



friend said:


> How about: "The journey of 6.2 miles begins with a single step."


Hah! Especially if it's from a 6.2 mile cliff. Thanks for breakfast Caman. Have a good day with Daniel et al. 

Marc, Is your long, long night/morning caused by staying up to watch the results of the election? (that's my guess)

Don, off for a visit to SAP soon.

And then I'm off on a busy Monday...


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> Hah! Especially if it's from a 6.2 mile cliff. Thanks for breakfast Caman. Have a good day with Daniel et al.
> 
> Marc, Is your long, long night/morning caused by staying up to watch the results of the election? (that's my guess)
> 
> Don, off for a visit to SAP soon.
> 
> And then I'm off on a busy Monday...


Yes, since the polls don't even close in BC until 12:30AM on Tuesday here in NL. So, it is going to be a long, long day/night. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A nap will break the day up nicely Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A nap will break the day up nicely Marc.


You read my mind well, mon ami. Great minds do think alike. 2PM should do nicely.


----------



## SINC

I'm told one always naps better when accompanied by a doxie or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm told one always naps better when accompanied by a doxie or two.


Really??? Well, if a nap is better with a doxie or two, what about five???


----------



## SINC

Ah, I see your strategy now, sleep on the couch where there is no room to be disturbed. Good plan.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, I see your strategy now, sleep on the couch where there is no room to be disturbed. Good plan.


Now you get the picture. Deborah is actually sleeping in and the doxies are in my spot in the bed. The other two are on the floor ......... leaving me the couch. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CBC -- "CBC Television and CBC News Network will feature a live election special airing east of B.C. starting at 11 p.m. NT, when polling stations are closed elsewhere in the country. A blackout will be in effect in B.C. during that time, from 6:30 to 7 p.m. PT, before the broadcast goes coast to coast."

So, nothing to speak about here in NL until everything is closed in BC.

Guess I shall be able to sleep until 11PM and then see the results ....... but I am tired now.:yawn:


----------



## friend

Everything going well here today. 
Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Polls just closed here in NL, so it shall be a long night for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Everything going well here today.
> Nite me friends.


Say hello to Daniel for me, Caman. Peace, my friend. Hope all goes well for your family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to watch all the results. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make us some breakfast with lots of strong coffee this morning. I am pooped from staying up so late last night. Still, it was worth it ........... but a nap might be in order this afternoon. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A great election with a great result, the best being the demise of the Bloc.

SAP this morning has a story on 3D illusions courtesy of Kim, a video of blowing in the wind, but no it's not the song and a toddler has trouble with a water hose.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Well I guess it looks like most of the pundits must have been liberal....they were soooooooo close. For me, I thought the NDP would pick up a number of seats but never as many as they did....fun times ahead.

How is everyone today? Drove back to Bowmanville yesterday and will start getting ready for doggie school and getting the house ready for sale....fun...wow.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

A roller coaster over the last couple of days. I spent two days in Toronto at the International Spa Association convention showcasing our products through one of our distributors. The show went well, and I made some really good contacts, reconnected with some lost leads and touched base with some existing customers. I am really excited to have made contact with the spa manager of a really famous building that is being built in Toronto (owned by a famous businessman). Now I'm on the radar and fingers crossed at this point.

Traveling home on Sunday, after a long day, I got a flat tire on the QEW and yesterday my commute was 4 hours (should have taken 1 with no traffic).

Then with the news of Bin Laden and the Conservative win, was just the icing on the cake.

This is shaping up and is going to be a great week. Can't wait to get to work!


----------



## SINC

Warren, any progress on that ad for SAP yet?


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Don.

No progress at all, considering the pace things have been going lately. Thanks for reminding me though. I'm taking it a bit easy today so maybe I'll hammer out an ad and get it to you tonight. What are the specs again?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Thanks for the breakfast Marc - I'll take carbs and caffeine please, lots of both.

Warren - Except for the tire, it sounds like things are going great. That's fantastic. 
I just had a flat tire fixed while I waited last week. 

The tire shop suggested I wait in their TV equipped waiting area, so I sat down near another customer who was watching CNN. 

He must have been feeling sociable, because he started talking immediately, motioning to the TV, "<Big Oil> made a kajillion bucks in revenue this year and STILL the government keeps giving them more tax breaks!" 

"Awesome!" I replied, "My husband works for <Big Oil>!" ...then quickly followed with a question of my own, " You're not from around here, are you?"


Rp - Good luck with doggie school and moving preps. I would find the doggie school much more enjoyable. 

Don - Already visited SAP. Those poor ducklings!


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Hi Don.
> 
> No progress at all, considering the pace things have been going lately. Thanks for reminding me though. I'm taking it a bit easy today so maybe I'll hammer out an ad and get it to you tonight. What are the specs again?


700 pixels wide by whatever depth you need. Most are 200 to 300 deep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Well I guess it looks like most of the pundits must have been liberal....they were soooooooo close. For me, I thought the NDP would pick up a number of seats but never as many as they did....fun times ahead.
> 
> How is everyone today? Drove back to Bowmanville yesterday and will start getting ready for doggie school and getting the house ready for sale....fun...wow.


Morning, Rp. Yes, an interesting election nation-wide.

Good luck at "doggie school". What breed might Cruzer II be this time? Good luck also with the house sale. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all.
> 
> A roller coaster over the last couple of days. I spent two days in Toronto at the International Spa Association convention showcasing our products through one of our distributors. The show went well, and I made some really good contacts, reconnected with some lost leads and touched base with some existing customers. I am really excited to have made contact with the spa manager of a really famous building that is being built in Toronto (owned by a famous businessman). Now I'm on the radar and fingers crossed at this point.
> 
> Traveling home on Sunday, after a long day, I got a flat tire on the QEW and yesterday my commute was 4 hours (should have taken 1 with no traffic).
> 
> Then with the news of Bin Laden and the Conservative win, was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> This is shaping up and is going to be a great week. Can't wait to get to work!


Morning, Warren. Sorry about the tire, but great news re the contacts on your product line. Bonne chance, mon ami. Keep on that "radar" and become our own "Body Shop". Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Carbs and caffine it shall be ............ along with some fruit. You need to stay balanced.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Carbs and caffine it shall be ............ along with some fruit. You need to stay balanced.


Thanks! Good idea! People are always telling me that I'm unbalanced. 

I think I'll go for a hair cut (in my neighborhood) today:


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. Sorry about the tire, but great news re the contacts on your product line. Bonne chance, mon ami. Keep on that "radar" and become our own "Body Shop". Excelsior.


Shhh. Don't let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Shhh. Don't let the cat out of the bag.


Sorry. We shall keep this cat under wraps and in disguise until you are ready to announce. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks! Good idea! People are always telling me that I'm unbalanced.
> 
> I think I'll go for a hair cut (in my neighborhood) today:
> View attachment 19662


You do realize that they are affiliated with Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies and that they groom dogs????


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife took the afternoon off, and we went for a drive around the coastline, hopefully looking for whales and icebergs. Saw neither, but we did have a good time sharing some quality time on a fine sunny day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming around to 4PM in the GTA. Anyone there interested in tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Thinking of you. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> You do realize that they are affiliated with Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies and that they groom dogs????


That would explain the poodle cut and Milkbone brand cookies they gave me. (I thought they asked me whether I wanted Milk and Cookies, so said yes, please)



Dr.G. said:


> My wife took the afternoon off, and we went for a drive around the coastline, hopefully looking for whales and icebergs. Saw neither, but we did have a good time sharing some quality time on a fine sunny day.


Is whale watching season starting there? I think I read that it starts in May and goes through to July. 

I finally completed a 10K run today. It took me 1:28 to complete it but I did, running most of the way. Now, please send the Doxie medic squad. I fear that I will be pretty slow moving tomorrow....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> That would explain the poodle cut and Milkbone brand cookies they gave me. (I thought they asked me whether I wanted Milk and Cookies, so said yes, please)
> 
> 
> 
> Is whale watching season starting there? I think I read that it starts in May and goes through to July.
> 
> I finally completed a 10K run today. It took me 1:28 to complete it but I did, running most of the way. Now, please send the Doxie medic squad. I fear that I will be pretty slow moving tomorrow....


Kudos on your run, Kim. You have achieved a personal accomplishment. :clap::clap::clap:

Your hair looks greats ........... got to love those doxie cuts. :love2:

Medic team on its way. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A sunny OtHD so eggs sunny side up shall be the order of the day ........ along with anything else you want to get you going today. Enjoy.

We can then go whale watching, as it is the start of the season, although none have been spotted close to shore.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, a fitting breakfast for a sunny day and SAP is right in tune with a video by the Jive Aces called Bring Me Sunshine to put a smile on your face this morning. Another interesting turn of events in Links to the News today with a CNN story on how low salt diets cause fatal heart attacks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Marc, a fitting breakfast for a sunny day and SAP is right in tune with a video by the Jive Aces called Bring Me Sunshine to put a smile on your face this morning. Another interesting turn of events in Links to the News today with a CNN story on how low salt diets cause fatal heart attacks.


Morning, Don. Love that sunshine!!!! :love2:

Interesting, but I just finished reading that CNN article re salt and heart attacks. Makes one stop and wonder. 

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

I am well thanks, Marc. We are going out today to buy a new lawn mower. Our 10 year old Sears model has no tread left on its second set of wheels and to tune it up and replace the wheels will cost us over half the price a a brand new mower. We will get another with the self propelled feature as with about 6,000 sq. ft. of lawn, it is much too hard to use a push model.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am well thanks, Marc. We are going out today to buy a new lawn mower. Our 10 year old Sears model has no tread left on its second set of wheels and to tune it up and replace the wheels will cost us over half the price a a brand new mower. We will get another with the self propelled feature as with about 6,000 sq. ft. of lawn, it is much too hard to use a push model.


Good luck, Don. I had a Sears model for 15 years, and it still works well (I gave it to a neighbor when we moved to our new house, which had more lawn).


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Another interesting turn of events in Links to the News today with a CNN story on how low salt diets cause fatal heart attacks.





Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, but I just finished reading that CNN article re salt and heart attacks. Makes one stop and wonder.


Just goes to show that nobody - doctors, nutritionists, researchers - knows what they are talking about. Whatever's bad for you today will be shown to be good for you a little later and vice versa. It all depends on who's paying for the research (and that's something that's never disclosed).

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!


Dr.G. said:


> Kudos on your run, Kim. You have achieved a personal accomplishment. :clap::clap::clap:


Thanks! I'm paying for that accomplishment today. It took me about two minutes to get down the stairs this morning. My knees are whining big time. They should be better in time to punish them all over again at Sunday's road race.

Eggs, sunny side up sounds great to me, thanks. 

Don - I'm off to check SAP soon. I like Sear's mowers - they seem to be the toughest.

Mohan - You are so right...it is really hard to know what to eat or drink for the best health. I also think that everyone is different. What works for one, may not work for another. One has to listen to their own body.

Mine is says pork fat and chocolate and salt and cheese and ice cream (but not necessary together in one dish) are good for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Just goes to show that nobody - doctors, nutritionists, researchers - knows what they are talking about. Whatever's bad for you today will be shown to be good for you a little later and vice versa. It all depends on who's paying for the research (and that's something that's never disclosed).
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. How are you today?

Well, scientific studies have to be viewed for their reliability and validity just like any other study. Still, I try to watch my salt intake and add salt to nothing I eat.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm paying for that accomplishment today. It took me about two minutes to get down the stairs this morning. My knees are whining big time. They should be better in time to punish them all over again at Sunday's road race.
> 
> Eggs, sunny side up sounds great to me, thanks.
> 
> Don - I'm off to check SAP soon. I like Sear's mowers - they seem to be the toughest.
> 
> Mohan - You are so right...it is really hard to know what to eat or drink for the best health. I also think that everyone is different. What works for one, may not work for another. One has to listen to their own body.
> 
> Mine is says pork fat and chocolate and salt and cheese and ice cream (but not necessary together in one dish) are good for me.


Morning, Kim. I was just out gardening for the past hour or so, and my knees shall start to complain tonight. Still, I need to lose more weight and this sort of activity will get me going on that path.

How is Kacey these days?


----------



## SINC

My last visit to the doc saw my weight down 20 lbs to 194 and my blood pressure at 126 over 72. Not too shabby for an old fart.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. I was just out gardening for the past hour or so, and my knees shall start to complain tonight. Still, I need to lose more weight and this sort of activity will get me going on that path.
> 
> How is Kacey these days?


There is still ice in my garden here. (We have a shady yard) Happy gardening to you though!

I was just at the chiropractor's this morning getting a much needed adjustment. While I was waiting my turn, I was reading a body fat chart they had displayed there next to a weight loss product they were selling. According to their chart, my 5' 3", 150 lb body is in the "Increased risk" category. Huh? It's no wonder people get so discouraged with their weight loss goals. 

Kacey is getting excited for yet another school trip happening week after next. She is traveling this time with a Biology AP class to the Bamfield Marine Research Institute on Vancouver Island. She will spend 4 days there studying and handing marine life on shore and on research vessels. Lookout Squidward, Kacey's on the way! 




SINC said:


> My last visit to the doc saw my weight down 20 lbs to 194 and my blood pressure at 126 over 72. Not too shabby for an old fart.


Not too shabby at all! That's great!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My last visit to the doc saw my weight down 20 lbs to 194 and my blood pressure at 126 over 72. Not too shabby for an old fart.


That would be my ideal weight. My BP is a bit lower, but I need to get down south of 200 pounds once again. I came to St. John's back in July of 1977, weighed 177 pounds, and was running 7-11 miles a week in the heat of summer time Georgia.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> There is still ice in my garden here. (We have a shady yard) Happy gardening to you though!
> 
> I was just at the chiropractor's this morning getting a much needed adjustment. While I was waiting my turn, I was reading a body fat chart they had displayed there next to a weight loss product they were selling. According to their chart, my 5' 3", 150 lb body is in the "Increased risk" category. Huh? It's no wonder people get so discouraged with their weight loss goals.
> 
> Kacey is getting excited for yet another school trip happening week after next. She is traveling this time with a Biology AP class to the Bamfield Marine Research Institute on Vancouver Island. She will spend 4 days there studying and handing marine life on shore and on research vessels. Lookout Squidward, Kacey's on the way!


Well, I have some tomato plants at about an inch high now ........... indoors of course. Nothing can get planted outside until the last week of June or just after Canada Day. This is the first time I have seen many of my crocus and snow drops this early in Spring in ages. 

Exercise and eating less (I don't tend to eat junk food) is my only way to lose weight. Still, I love pizza .............. :love2::love2:


----------



## eMacMan

Stephanie Davis is one of my favourite singer/songwriters and she has a delicious sense of humour:

If you have a couple of minutes check out her latest essay here:
Snake Diaries

Just a teaser to tempt you: 


> I’ve always been petrified of snakes. From garters to diamondback rattlers, the briefest glimpse of one catapults me into a shrieking, crow-hopping, Riverdancing frenzy. Of course, living on a ranch in dry, rocky country means occasional snake encounters--encounters I've only survived because snakes want no more to do with people than we do with them. Also, they tend to be fairly predictable, as far as their habits and habitats, and I’ve learned what time of day and where to watch out for them. In other words, we've managed a fragile truce, snakes and I. That is, until one decided to tunnel into my toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Snake Diaries*
> 
> 
> Day 1, morning: While brushing teeth, look out window. Pathway beside window undulates. Vow to stop using toothpaste made in China. Look closer. Realize pathway is actually humungous, writhing snake. Scream, grab hair, Riverdance. Snake disappears into enormous hole.
> 
> Day 1, afternoon: Show Ranch Manager hole. Describe snake. Point out that hole is aimed straight at toilet. Ranch Manager chuckles. Says he’ll look into it. Heads to barn muttering something about writers with overactive imaginations.
> 
> Day 1, afternoon: Look up snakes on internet. See one with same coloring. King Cobra. Deadliest snake on planet. Enough venom in one bite to kill 20 people.
> 
> ......


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. How is Life treating you these days?

I have to admit that next to heights, snakes are one of my biggest fears. I got a bit shakey just reading these excerpts.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. How is Life treating you these days?
> 
> I have to admit that next to heights, snakes are one of my biggest fears. I got a bit shakey just reading these excerpts.


I was absolutely rolling on the floor about three quarters of the way through it. My sides still ache.


----------



## Sonal

I have a hunch this would be a bad time to mention my weight (perfectly normal) although the doc wants me to lose the ten pounds I put on last year. 

Afternoon all. Been in lurk-mode in the Shang lately due to a great deal of frustration at work... it's easy to redirect that into arguing on the political threads, but not so easy to channel that into pleasant chitchat, so I've been hiding in the corner in the Shang. Work frustration still continues... it's been very demotivating, but I keep plodding on.

Kim--well done on the running! You've been keeping with it much, much better than I have. 

I think I may have mentioned that I was planning to move into one of my rental units? I"m not anymore--staying where I am. Very long story, and pretty much work-related. In some ways, it's a relief not to move, but it's a little disconcerting to be mentally preparing for months for something and then suddenly change gears. I have some unpacking to do. 

Gordan and I are doing great, though I'm losing count of the number of times I've beaten him at Scrabble. Gordan's mother, however, started chemotherapy this week, so if you can spare a good thought or two for her, I would appreciate it.

Been taking a writing class, since I really haven't written much in quite some time, so this has been a good kickstart.

I think that's about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I have a hunch this would be a bad time to mention my weight (perfectly normal) although the doc wants me to lose the ten pounds I put on last year.
> 
> Afternoon all. Been in lurk-mode in the Shang lately due to a great deal of frustration at work... it's easy to redirect that into arguing on the political threads, but not so easy to channel that into pleasant chitchat, so I've been hiding in the corner in the Shang. Work frustration still continues... it's been very demotivating, but I keep plodding on.
> 
> Kim--well done on the running! You've been keeping with it much, much better than I have.
> 
> I think I may have mentioned that I was planning to move into one of my rental units? I"m not anymore--staying where I am. Very long story, and pretty much work-related. In some ways, it's a relief not to move, but it's a little disconcerting to be mentally preparing for months for something and then suddenly change gears. I have some unpacking to do.
> 
> Gordan and I are doing great, though I'm losing count of the number of times I've beaten him at Scrabble. Gordan's mother, however, started chemotherapy this week, so if you can spare a good thought or two for her, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Been taking a writing class, since I really haven't written much in quite some time, so this has been a good kickstart.
> 
> I think that's about it.


Afternoon, Sonal. Thanks for catching us up on all your news. All is all, sounds good. Sorry to hear about Gordon's mom, however.


----------



## KC4

Hi Sonal,

Thanks for the encouragement with the running. Yeah, I am infamous for my perseverance with things once I get started with them. It is both a character advantage and a character flaw. I'm the one that occasionally performs CPR on my own dead horses and needs to be hauled off. This is ironic because in my former business life, one of my "specialties" was to do the analysis and determine when other people's businesses or major projects needed to be "put down". It's sooo much easier looking from the outside, in.

Sorry to hear your work has been stressful. Too bad you don't have enough time to work that frustration down with more running. It's sounds like one of those catch 22 situations - what is making you frustrated is also keeping you from running it down. Ack. 

I'm also sorry to hear about Gordon's Mom.. Hopefully that will all go well for her. I've heard more success stories lately about cancer treatments...I think they have improved materially over the past 10 years or so.

Congrats on soundly mashing Gordon at Scrabble. Anytime you wish (and have time) to play a game with me on line, drop me a PM and we can set it up. I love Scrabble.


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> Stephanie Davis is one of my favourite singer/songwriters and she has a delicious sense of humour:
> 
> If you have a couple of minutes check out her latest essay here:
> Snake Diaries
> 
> Just a teaser to tempt you:


They ARE funny, thanks Bob.


----------



## KC4

"Speaking" of pork fat and diets...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, let's not tempt the doxies. They eat good food. 

Anyone for 4PM High Tea???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Now, let's not tempt the doxies. They eat good food.
> 
> Anyone for 4PM High Tea???


Sounds good to me, Marc.


----------



## KC4

sonal said:


> sounds good to me, marc.


+1


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good to me, Marc.


Coming right up, Sonal.

Kim, what do you take in your tea?

Fresh scones anyone???


----------



## Sonal

Well of course fresh scones, Marc. What is tea without fresh scones?


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> Mine is says pork fat and chocolate and salt and cheese and ice cream (but not necessary together in one dish) are good for me.


Well, my diet consists solely of fatty cuts of Red meat, lots of eggs, lots of butter and Olive oil, cheese (only hard cheese, no soft ones), one cup of veggies (nothing that grows underground though) and one cup of Caesar Salad with thick creamy full-fat dressing; and I lost 11 pounds over the last month. 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mohan. How are you today?
> 
> Well, scientific studies have to be viewed for their reliability and validity just like any other study. Still, I try to watch my salt intake and add salt to nothing I eat.


I am well Marc, thanks, and you? I too do not add salt to anything I cook, yet I do not find it altering the taste noticeably. The salt-avoidance stems not from health concerns, but more from a taste preference.

Cheers


----------



## friend

Evening Marc, Don, Mohan, Bob, Kim, Sonal and all. 

Nice going Kim. Well done.
Sorry to hear about your mother in-law Sonal. I will say a prayer for her.
Mohan: Does low salt usage prevent one from crossing the salty sea?  

Been quite busy fixing things for Daniel with school registration and all, in
addition tending to the other 6 kids needs. It works, but I'll sleep well tonight.
Haven't had much time to write and fix up my return to the stage, but I made a
10 min stand up to day, out of the blue, and staged it for Dylan improvising the
last 4 min of it. He liked it and thought it was really funny. It is a piece on why
the use of a ladder when building a church in the 14th century could have saved 
the twin towers and making the terrorist confused planing to choose an European tower.
(wont tell ye which one, part of the pun). All done with respect, not making fun of 9/11 at all.
I'll tape it when I perform it on stage and put it on my web site for ye to see if ye like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well of course fresh scones, Marc. What is tea without fresh scones?


Coming right us, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Well, my diet consists solely of fatty cuts of Red meat, lots of eggs, lots of butter and Olive oil, cheese (only hard cheese, no soft ones), one cup of veggies (nothing that grows underground though) and one cup of Caesar Salad with thick creamy full-fat dressing; and I lost 11 pounds over the last month.
> 
> 
> 
> I am well Marc, thanks, and you? I too do not add salt to anything I cook, yet I do not find it altering the taste noticeably. The salt-avoidance stems not from health concerns, but more from a taste preference.
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, I like your diet more than my diet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Glad to hear that Daniel is getting sorted away with school, and fitting in well with your growing family. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally able to say this today -- May the Fourth be with you. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just filled out my census form. Guess I got the long form, but was able to fill it out online, which helped. 

I am able to remember the date of birth for all my family members ............ but I could not remember the dates of birth of all of our dachshunds.  How many dogs, their ages and breeds, do we own, how many computers and their ages, how many fridges and their ages, how many windows, how many doors, how many trees outside, time I usually go to bed, time I usually wake up, number of shoes I own, number of bathrooms, number of woodstoves and fireplaces, number of pictures hanging on the wall, number of toothbrushes, number of fire extinguishers and smoke detectors, slices of pizza I eat in an average month, how many carrots I eat each week, do I vote each election, do I pay my taxes online, do I work full or part time, do I know the words to O Canada, can I speak any language other than English and/or French, number of rooms in the house, number of bathrooms, on and on and on it went till the very last question ........... one of great national importance .......... one upon which the integrity and security of Canada rests ........ does the toilet paper roll off from the top or from the bottom (from the top, of course ....... I am not heathen).

Fun time all in all. I expect to get a call when they see that I have 7 doxies. Most people don't know the term "doxies". I guess I could have put dachshunds, but I wanted to play a bit with their minds. I did give my permission for this info to be released to the general public in 93 years. A strange question, but I figure I won't be around for anyone to question my responses. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I too received and filled out the long form online today. Must be a Shang thing, non?


----------



## tilt

I do not know whether I filled out the long for, or the short form, but I did it online.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too received and filled out the long form online today. Must be a Shang thing, non?


Some were interesting questions, some a bit silly. Still, it is something I support ........... and now the nation shall know that St. John's is the hotbed for Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I do not know whether I filled out the long for, or the short form, but I did it online.
> 
> Cheers


If it was just about you and your wife, ages and marital status, it was the short form.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Busy day of meetings tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Ena

If we're taking a poll; I filled out a short census form online.

I really came in to formally announce that I'm no longer a Luddite!  I got a cell phone yesterday. Nothing fancy. It's one of those cell phones for seniors. Very reasonable rate and my family are glad that I have one.


----------



## SINC

Welcome to the new age Ann!


----------



## eMacMan

So do the long forms still ask if you have outdoor or indoor toilets? I remember that one from sometime in the seventies. It was the one that drove me over the edge and had me answering all questions in a very random manner.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

Second morning with a mere 4C and a wee bit of rain in the air.
Still, we are expecting good weather and sunshine in a near future.
daniel is enjoying his new residentship and new family situation and the
other kids are happy him being here with us. Ciarán is still struggling to 
get a grip on life and everything that has happened in his life so far, but
I manage having him agreeing to see a councillor today, so we can start 
to unwind and unravel all the things that is hurting him inside.

Later today Siobhán french exchange student will arrive. She will stay for a
week and soon after that Siobhán will go to hers for the same amount of time.

Ann: Welcome to the future. Watch out for the Cyborgs and nanobots.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> If we're taking a poll; I filled out a short census form online.
> 
> I really came in to formally announce that I'm no longer a Luddite!  I got a cell phone yesterday. Nothing fancy. It's one of those cell phones for seniors. Very reasonable rate and my family are glad that I have one.


Good for you, Ann.:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad to hear that the family situation is going well. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Busy day for me today, so a buffet-style breakfast is in order. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cute pics of dogs in SAP. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too have a busy ahead as the lawn mower trip of yesterday got cancelled in order to help our son and his wife, whose fridge died. I have two powered coolers that are like a fridge or will run on 12 volt in a vehicle which I took up to his wife while he was at work. Then a friend called and wanted to meet to discuss a new business proposal and that pretty much diverted the lawn mower thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too have a busy ahead as the lawn mower trip of yesterday got cancelled in order to help our son and his wife, whose fridge died. I have two powered coolers that are like a fridge or will run on 12 volt in a vehicle which I took up to his wife while he was at work. Then a friend called and wanted to meet to discuss a new business proposal and that pretty much diverted the lawn mower thing.


Sorry to hear of the fridge disaster, Don. Good luck on the new "business proposal". Is your grass already growing so that you need the mower?


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful afternoon today .......... and I am stuck inside for most of it at meetings. Just popped in at home to grab a bite to eat, and then I am off again.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,



Ena said:


> If we're taking a poll; I filled out a short census form online.
> 
> I really came in to formally announce that I'm no longer a Luddite!  I got a cell phone yesterday. Nothing fancy. It's one of those cell phones for seniors. Very reasonable rate and my family are glad that I have one.


Woot! Gimme a call! Text me! 



SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too have a busy ahead as the lawn mower trip of yesterday got cancelled in order to help our son and his wife, whose fridge died. I have two powered coolers that are like a fridge or will run on 12 volt in a vehicle which I took up to his wife while he was at work. Then a friend called and wanted to meet to discuss a new business proposal and that pretty much diverted the lawn mower thing.


Dead Fridge? That musta really frosted your son. Nice to see cooler heads prevailed.
Off to check out SAP soon.


Ack. I am sad to report that I have reasons to believe I am succumbing to a terrible cold/flu that first Kacey had (since she returned from Ecuador) and Lee is still suffering from (almost 3 weeks now). I have been eating Vitamin C, Cold FX, and doing everything I can in the attempt to avoid it. I have never seen Lee suffer so much with a cold....it hits the lungs and stays there. Groooooan.


----------



## SINC

Kim, it sounds like Lee has whatever put me down for nearly six weeks back in January and February. Our daughter too. Hope he gets over it soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Sounds like some hot tea, chicken soup and Doxie TLC are what this doctor prescribes. Hope it is not what Don had this winter, since, as he said, it really knocked him for a loop. Bonne chance, mon amie.

"Ack. I am sad to report that I have reasons to believe I am succumbing to a terrible cold/flu that first Kacey had (since she returned from Ecuador) and Lee is still suffering from (almost 3 weeks now). I have been eating Vitamin C, Cold FX, and doing everything I can in the attempt to avoid it. I have never seen Lee suffer so much with a cold....it hits the lungs and stays there. Groooooan. "


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Ice tea is the order of the day for today's tea. I am outside in the sunshine with my MBP and 18C temps, which is well above our norm of 9C for highs this time of the year. My son and I got our BBQ set up and we shall use it outside for the first time this year. We used it at times during the winter inside of my garage.


----------



## friend

Tired. Long day. Mucho work.
Siobhán exchange student arrived from France and a friend 
of mine came up to introduce a bahái woman from Cameron 
that is going to study in Stockholm for awhile. 
Now I'm knackered. Will most likely fall asleep with the TV on.
So until tomorrow, nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Peace, my friend.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, it sounds like Lee has whatever put me down for nearly six weeks back in January and February. Our daughter too. Hope he gets over it soon.


Eeeesh. Thanks. I hope he gets over it soon and that it's just a false alarm for me....but I sure do have a sore throat, headache, sneezing, gummy eyes, etc. 


Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Sounds like some hot tea, chicken soup and Doxie TLC are what this doctor prescribes. Hope it is not what Don had this winter, since, as he said, it really knocked him for a loop. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Oh yes, please send extra strength Doxie TLC with soup. I have a feeling someone here is gonna need it. 

I just tried a 30 minute run as prescribed by my race training program. I got through 27 minutes before I _had to_ stop. I generally felt like hell through it but kept on anyway (that stubborn personality trait I was talking about earlier) however, at the 27 minute mark, my "better" knee suddenly developed a severe stabbing pain. I could barely walk on it, let alone run. I have a bad knee and one that's not good, but better...

Sheesh...what a mess. Hope I am well enough to race by Sunday.




friend said:


> Tired. Long day. Mucho work.
> Siobhán exchange student arrived from France and a friend
> of mine came up to introduce a bahái woman from Cameron
> that is going to study in Stockholm for awhile.
> Now I'm knackered. Will most likely fall asleep with the TV on.
> So until tomorrow, nite all.


Sounds like lots of fun activity at your home Caman. Get a good rest!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, take care of yourself. I recall that Ron Clarke, the famous distance runner from down under, was asked about his training program. He replied, "I run until I drop."


----------



## SINC

Well, I hope I too can get some shut-eye tonight. Went down at 11:00 last night and was wide awake at 3:30 a.m., so got up and worked until 8:30, then fell asleep on the couch. Naturally the phone rang at 9:20 and jolted me awake, but one cannot get angry at the daughter-in-law, can one? I, like Camán am knackered as well, but at just past 6:00 p.m. and supper yet to be served, I will fight to stay awake for another couple of hours. Then it will be lights out and more than likely up again around that 3:30 to 4:00 a.m. time slot. Damn, I just have to get some rhythm back to my sleep. Ever since I stayed up late election night for the results, things have just not been the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am the same way since the election night. Did not get to sleep until about 2AM Tuesday morning, and have not been able to get back into my rhythm of sleep. Maybe it's best if I too call it a night now. Got to get up early for our first TGIF Breakfast of May. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. We miss your sunny disposition and friendship here in The Shang. Come back to us soon. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast for you when you rise to face this new day. Hopefully, everyone's sleep patterns are back to normal and folks like Kim are feeling better. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, according to Don's little SAP globe, I am the only person on SAP right now ........... in the whole world.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that being alone on SAP happens to me frequently in the early morning hours too. 

What a night, tried to go to bed early and wound up laying awake from 8:00 til midnight. Finally got up and had a glass of milk and a cookie. That worked and I slept til 5:00, but that's not nearly enough to catch up. 

That girl with no fingers on her right hand playing the piano on the SAP video today is amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that being alone on SAP happens to me frequently in the early morning hours too.
> 
> What a night, tried to go to bed early and wound up laying awake from 8:00 til midnight. Finally got up and had a glass of milk and a cookie. That worked and I slept til 5:00, but that's not nearly enough to catch up.
> 
> That girl with no fingers on her right hand playing the piano on the SAP video today is amazing.


Morning, Don. Well, you are just going to have to go to bed earlier and wake up earlier to get SAP up and running for those of us in eastern Canada .......... and not to mention Europe. After all, your new slogan is catchy, but difficult to attain -- "SAP -- all good stuff all the time".


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that puppy clutching the toy has got to be the cutest pic of a pup in SAP ever. :love2::love2::love2:

I am curious if that is a real pic of a dog with the couple walking the horse?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc. I'm not feeling better, but thankfully not worse either. 
I want to run in Sunday's race, but Lee says "fuggetabowdit" ...Hmmph. I'm picking up my race package today anyway, just in case...
Send more soup! 

Don - Good SAP today. I think I've seen that big black Bull Mastiff dog (walking with the horse) If I remember correctly, he holds the record for the world's biggest dog and his name is (appropriately) Goliath.. and since this is all from memory, and my brain's not at 100% today...this could be all wrong too. Caveat emptor...


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I am with Lee on this one, Kim ........... but you know your own abilities, so go for it if you want, or stay in and receive some TLC from Lee, Kacey and the doxies.

I think that you are correct about Goliath. I recall now having seen a pic of him that would have him at this size. It just looks so odd ............. of course, any dog over a foot tall looks odd to me after being surrounded by doxies all day.


----------



## Sonal

Kim, I think the rule of thumb for running while sick is that if it's above the neck (sneezing, stuffy nose) no problem, but if it's below the neck (chest congestion, fever, aches) then don't run.

I've never quite figured it out for when it's just the neck.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I think that you are correct about Goliath. I recall now having seen a pic of him that would have him at this size. It just looks so odd ............. of course, any dog over a foot tall looks odd to me after being surrounded by doxies all day.


After more research, it looks like the pic is photoshopped after all:

Huge Dog With Horse Photograph


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Ultimate Dog Tease

A unique voice over for a dog and owner. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> After more research, it looks like the pic is photoshopped after all:
> 
> Huge Dog With Horse Photograph


Aww.. as if the dog "Hercules" wasn't big enough already.


Dr.G. said:


> YouTube - Ultimate Dog Tease
> 
> A unique voice over for a dog and owner. Enjoy.


Cute - but I didn't you say ...


Dr.G. said:


> Now, let's not tempt the doxies. They eat good food.


Hmmm, BUSTED! 


Here's an excerpt of something I think is a well done parody - a lighthearted look at a serious subject. I'd like to find the whole production to watch. Note: It's a bit long (10 minutes), so you may wish to wait for a break to enjoy it: 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Here's a little Irish ditty by the Dubliners that I found amusing.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Kim, I think the rule of thumb for running while sick is that if it's above the neck (sneezing, stuffy nose) no problem, but if it's below the neck (chest congestion, fever, aches) then don't run.
> 
> I've never quite figured it out for when it's just the neck.


Thanks Sonal - I'll keep that in mind. My throat is still quite sore today. I'll just have to see how I'm feeling race day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Kim, I think the rule of thumb for running while sick is that if it's above the neck (sneezing, stuffy nose) no problem, but if it's below the neck (chest congestion, fever, aches) then don't run.
> 
> I've never quite figured it out for when it's just the neck.


Sounds like good advice, Sonal. 

A few years ago, when my son had a sore shoulder and knee from exercise, and an upset tummy, I did NOT do what my mother would usually have done -- Vick's Vappo Rub XX)XX)XX) We found a new cure for him. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Busy getting my courses ready for the start of the semester on Monday, so I completely forgot to make tea. How about a special High Tea at 4PM whenever that happens where you are today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Early morning tomorrow with tutoring. Hope this finds everyone well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Thinking of you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I shall make a pre-Mother's Day breakfast for one and all this morning. Tomorrow, it shall be Brunch in Bed for all the moms in The Shang. Enjoy.


----------



## BigDL

Good morning Marc, I am off to work in a few minutes. So a quick breaky is welcomed, thank you very much.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good morning Marc, I am off to work in a few minutes. So a quick breaky is welcomed, thank you very much.


Morning, Dana. I am off to do volunteer tutoring in about 30 minutes, so we are both in a rush. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Proof that men have better friends on SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Proof that men have better friends on SAP this morning.


He's still there??? :lmao:

Back home again from tutoring ........ always a fulfilling experience.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, off to Maplefest, our spring festival, should be expecting over 20,000 this year. Hope everyone has a great weekend.....


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Thanks for the breakfast Marc..glad you had a fulfilling time tutoring this morning. 

Don- SAP was good again today. Those old fashion photos always slay me. HAhahahah! 

Rp - Have fun at the Maplefest - Sounds like something I would enjoy...I love maple things.

Dana - Nice to see you in the Shang...


----------



## sharonmac09

good day everyone!

I'm just popping in to say Hi to everyone here.

Hi.


----------



## KC4

HI Sharon! 

How goes it?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> HI Sharon!
> 
> How goes it?


Hi Kim!

I'm doing alright. Work is starting to gather up some steam now that the weather is finally (knock on wood) starting to cooperate! How about you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, off to Maplefest, our spring festival, should be expecting over 20,000 this year. Hope everyone has a great weekend.....


Afternoon, Rp. Be sure to do the traditional Maplefest Dance for us. Merci, mon ami. Have fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> good day everyone!
> 
> I'm just popping in to say Hi to everyone here.
> 
> Hi.



Afternoon, Sharon. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Got home the other day and found that Tao had a new spot to snooze. Right on the coffee table in the living room. He's never done anything like this before. I think he's turning into Snoopy and will want up on the roof next.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Kim!
> 
> I'm doing alright. Work is starting to gather up some steam now that the weather is finally (knock on wood) starting to cooperate! How about you?


All is well, very busy - nothing unusual. Trying to get myself ready for a 10k race tomorrow. 


Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How are you feeling today?


Fair to Good, thanks....not great though, unfortunately. I went for the prescribed 15 min light jog today and it went OK. Interestingly, my knees actually felt a little better afterward. Drove the race course today - seems verrry long. There's a significant portion in the middle that's uphill. (gulp) We'll see how I feel early tomorrow morning before making the final decision. 



SINC said:


> Got home the other day and found that Tao had a new spot to snooze. Right on the coffee table in the living room. He's never done anything like this before. I think he's turning into Snoopy and will want up on the roof next.


AHahah! Well, at least he stays out from under foot that way.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> All is well, very busy - nothing unusual. Trying to get myself ready for a 10k race tomorrow.
> 
> Fair to Good, thanks....not great though, unfortunately. I went for the prescribed 15 min light jog today and it went OK. Interestingly, my knees actually felt a little better afterward. Drove the race course today - seems verrry long. There's a significant portion in the middle that's uphill. (gulp) We'll see how I feel early tomorrow morning before making the final decision.


Well, good luck, Kim, but just don't overdo it in your condition. Will it be hot there? We could send out some help to cool you down at the end of the run. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got home the other day and found that Tao had a new spot to snooze. Right on the coffee table in the living room. He's never done anything like this before. I think he's turning into Snoopy and will want up on the roof next.


Good for Tao, Don. In Buddhism and Confucianism, Tao has refers to the basic outcome of meditative practices. So, maybe he is meditating.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Well, good luck, Kim, but just don't overdo it in your condition. Will it be hot there? We could send out some help to cool you down at the end of the run. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Haha! Thanks. And if I race, I plan to take it easy. I don't want to win, I just want to finish. 
It's forecast to be more on the cool and wet side. 9 degrees and rain. Oh well. At least it's not snowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Haha! Thanks. And if I race, I plan to take it easy. I don't want to win, I just want to finish.
> It's forecast to be more on the cool and wet side. 9 degrees and rain. Oh well. At least it's not snowing.


Good to hear. Snow on Mother's Day?!?  Where do you think you are, St. John's?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this might be good for SAP's Webbits? 

"The fossil of a gigantic ant, similar to ones that lived 50 million years ago in Europe, has been found for the first time in North America.

Some scientists believe it is a new species.

The winged queen ant collected in the Green River Formation in Wyoming is "about the size of a small bird — about the body mass of a small bird as well," said Bruce Archibald, the Simon Fraser University researcher who identified it. "It's pretty impressive." "

Fossil of a giant ant found in North America - Technology & Science - CBC News

Or this ...........

Six planets align, no panic - Quirks and Quarks


By Bob McDonald, Quirks & Quarks

"If you are an early riser over the next week or so, you will be treated to some cosmic eye candy as six planets cluster together in the eastern pre-dawn sky.

Four of them, Mercury, Venus, Jupiter and Mars, will look like diamonds on a chain to the naked eye. Uranus and Neptune will shine green in good binoculars or a small telescope."

I assume that I shall get my usual finder's fee check and the appropriate by-line. You may use the picture of Casey if you are using the pic of Tao in SAP.


----------



## friend

Busy, busy, busy.
Hope ye all are well. 
Nite.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, this might be good for SAP's Webbits?
> 
> "The fossil of a gigantic ant, similar to ones that lived 50 million years ago in Europe, has been found for the first time in North America.
> 
> Some scientists believe it is a new species.
> 
> The winged queen ant collected in the Green River Formation in Wyoming is "about the size of a small bird — about the body mass of a small bird as well," said Bruce Archibald, the Simon Fraser University researcher who identified it. "It's pretty impressive." "
> 
> Fossil of a giant ant found in North America - Technology & Science - CBC News
> 
> Or this ...........
> 
> Six planets align, no panic - Quirks and Quarks
> 
> 
> By Bob McDonald, Quirks & Quarks
> 
> "If you are an early riser over the next week or so, you will be treated to some cosmic eye candy as six planets cluster together in the eastern pre-dawn sky.
> 
> Four of them, Mercury, Venus, Jupiter and Mars, will look like diamonds on a chain to the naked eye. Uranus and Neptune will shine green in good binoculars or a small telescope."
> 
> I assume that I shall get my usual finder's fee check and the appropriate by-line. You may use the picture of Casey if you are using the pic of Tao in SAP.


Merci, Monsieur, I can use both. Unfortunately I have to reduce the finder's fee due to the recent recession and can now only send you a cheque in the paltry amount of $1,234,987.41, so I hope that will be all right. I realize it is a substantial reduction in payment for your talents, but c'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Busy, busy, busy.
> Hope ye all are well.
> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Hope all is going well with you. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merci, Monsieur, I can use both. Unfortunately I have to reduce the finder's fee due to the recent recession and can now only send you a cheque in the paltry amount of $1,234,987.41, so I hope that will be all right. I realize it is a substantial reduction in payment for your talents, but c'est la vie.


Merci, Don. With my usual finder's fee being $7.41, I shall donate the rest to charity. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our Mother's Day Sunday Brunch in Bed. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Know that this must be a difficult time for you, but I am hoping that this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Gearing up for lunch making.
After we will take a bus ride to Farsta, which is
a part of town located to the west of us. A 20 min
nice ride through a lovely part of this area, past pretty
detach houses, nice estates and a lake.


----------



## BigDL

Good morning to all I'll put the coffee and have a quick cup before another day in the salt mines well at least a day on the cross dock. I have no idea what made the dock so angry, so don't ask me.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Gearing up for lunch making.
> After we will take a bus ride to Farsta, which is
> a part of town located to the west of us. A 20 min
> nice ride through a lovely part of this area, past pretty
> detach houses, nice estates and a lake.


Morning, Caman. Sounds like a fine day trip. How is Daniel making out?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good morning to all I'll put the coffee and have a quick cup before another day in the salt mines well at least a day on the cross dock. I have no idea what made the dock so angry, so don't ask me.


Morning, Dana. Thanks for the coffee. What is a "cross dock"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a grand Mother's Day Brunch in Bed for one and all this morning, but the moms get the single rose. Enjoy.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone and a Very Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms out there. Sadly, my mom is no longer with us, but I will celebrate my beautiful wife and the loving job she has done helping raise two wonderful boys.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Drove the race course today - seems verrry long. There's a significant portion in the middle that's uphill. (gulp)


Just run in the opposite direction Kim. That should solve your problem.  beejacon


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I finally caught up on my sleep. To bed at eight, awoke at eight. Much better now. A funny video on memory on SAP for you this morning along with some nice shots of cherry and apple blossoms in the Okanagan.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Morning all. I finally caught up on my sleep. To bed at eight, awoke at eight. Much better now.


Congratulations. It usually takes me two nights of proper sleep to recover from one night of bad sleep.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good morning everyone and a Very Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms out there. Sadly, my mom is no longer with us, but I will celebrate my beautiful wife and the loving job she has done helping raise two wonderful boys.


Afternoon, Warren. Very fine sentiment. So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Congratulations. It usually takes me two nights of proper sleep to recover from one night of bad sleep.
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

Well, we finally found a lawn mower and now I have to go out and put it together. Looks to be pretty simple, attach the handle, cut off the plastic tie restraints, put in the oil and gas, then turn the key to start. We shall see.

It's a Troy-Built rear wheel drive with a Honda engine and a 21 inch cut, on sale for $50 off at Canadian Tire.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, a book about the New Guinea campaign during the Second World War. It was the bravery of the US Marines here and their previous victories in the Battle of Guadalcanal, that helped bring about a turning point in the Pacific Campaign of the Second World War. Glad to see the name that was chosen for the book.


----------



## Cameo

Happy Mothers Day to all Shang Mothers and hello to everyone else!


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Well, we finally found a lawn mower and now I have to go out and put it together. Looks to be pretty simple, attach the handle, cut off the plastic tie restraints, put in the oil and gas, then turn the key to start. We shall see.
> 
> It's a Troy-Built rear wheel drive with a Honda engine and a 21 inch cut, on sale for $50 off at Canadian Tire.


I hope you have better luck with that one than I have had with mine Don. I have the front wheel version of the Troy Built and the design of the front wheel drive causes me to keep throwing or blowing belts. The Honda engine was running rough last season, but a change of the plugs seemed to do the trick. It can cut through tall grass but has some trouble doing so.

In hind sight, I should have bought a John Deere, but I wonder if they are all made in the same factory.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall have a grand Mother's Day Brunch in Bed for one and all this morning, but the moms get the single rose. Enjoy.


Thanks for the Mother's Day Brunch in bed, but I had to take it on the run. I felt OK enough to run so got out there in the rain and ran for it. It was cold and wet, but thankfully no thunder and lightning like last night. I finished in my best time 1:13:57 for 10K..makes me wonder how much better I could have done if I was feeling better? 

Unfortunately, I was only 1 second too slow to get into the top 100 for my age group. 



MaxPower said:


> Just run in the opposite direction Kim. That should solve your problem.  beejacon


Hahah! Yeah, that would have helped! I did see one guy running in the opposite direction to the crowd. (There's always one, eh?) I think he was just having fun - and not a registered entrant.


----------



## KC4

Proof that I was still vertical crossing the finish line this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all Shang Mothers and hello to everyone else!


Happy Mother's Day to you as well, Jeanne. How is Life treating you these days? How goes your new job?? How are your two dogs coping with you being employed once again???


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Mother's Day Brunch in bed, but I had to take it on the run. I felt OK enough to run so got out there in the rain and ran for it. It was cold and wet, but thankfully no thunder and lightning like last night. I finished in my best time 1:13:57 for 10K..makes me wonder how much better I could have done if I was feeling better?
> 
> Unfortunately, I was only 1 second too slow to get into the top 100 for my age group.
> 
> 
> Hahah! Yeah, that would have helped! I did see one guy running in the opposite direction to the crowd. (There's always one, eh?) I think he was just having fun - and not a registered entrant.


Kudos, Kim. That is a great time ........... especially since you were not well. We shall consider you in the top 100 for your age group despite the one second. While we are all proud of you, you should be proud of yourself as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Proof that I was still vertical crossing the finish line this morning:


Great pic, Kim. You had a strong finish. Mazel tov.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took Deborah out to a nice but quite restaurant this evening. This was to be our first Mother's Day with a foster child and she was feeling a bit down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Classes start at 5 AM tomorrow morning. Not sure why such an early hour, but I bet I shall have a few students online having posted in one of my four web courses by 7AM my time. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mohan. How are you today, mon ami?


Hello Marc, I am well, thanks, and you? I am in Niagara Falls NY tonight - drove down this afternoon to meet some friends of my wife's who are visiting from India and did not have a Canadian visa. Just got back from a latish dinner and I am just about ready to hit the sack.



KC4 said:


> Proof that I was still vertical crossing the finish line this morning:


Good show, Kim!

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Great pic, Kim. You had a strong finish. Mazel tov.





Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Kim. That is a great time ........... especially since you were not well. We shall consider you in the top 100 for your age group despite the one second. While we are all proud of you, you should be proud of yourself as well.


Why Thanks! Much appreciated and I am. If you had asked me a year ago if I could could run 10K..I would not hesitate in saying..NO WAY! 


Dr.G. said:


> Took Deborah out to a nice but quite restaurant this evening. This was to be our first Mother's Day with a foster child and she was feeling a bit down.


Awww...Yeah, I bet that would be tough. Any news on that issue? Is there still some possibility, or is it completely done? 


tilt said:


> Good show, Kim!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Mohan!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Why Thanks! Much appreciated and I am. If you had asked me a year ago if I could could run 10K..I would not hesitate in saying..NO WAY!
> 
> Awww...Yeah, I bet that would be tough. Any news on that issue? Is there still some possibility, or is it completely done?
> 
> 
> Thanks Mohan!


Morning, Kim. We think that the issue is just about dead in the water, although we has still not heard of the final outcome of our appeal. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hello Marc, I am well, thanks, and you? I am in Niagara Falls NY tonight - drove down this afternoon to meet some friends of my wife's who are visiting from India and did not have a Canadian visa. Just got back from a latish dinner and I am just about ready to hit the sack.
> 
> 
> 
> Good show, Kim!
> 
> Cheers


Love Niagara Fall, Mohan. One of my favorite spots for natural beauty in New York State.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a buffet-style breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new week. The semester just began a couple of hours ago and things are already starting to get busy. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the breakfast. A great video on SAP this morning along with a tale about a 23-year-old who made himself $120,000 in 48 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just saw this on SAP -- "Who knew animals could drive?" Zorro, the father of Bridget and Gracie, based in Regina, SK, goes with his owner on all his trucking trips in AB, SK and MB. At times, Zorro does some of the driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the breakfast. A great video on SAP this morning along with a tale about a 23-year-old who made himself $120,000 in 48 hours.


Morning, Don. Very enterprising young man, there with product at just the right time.

Not sure why the above pics duplicated themselves ........... Still, feel free to use them. Zorro was the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada back in 2007, and his daughter, Gracie, was #1 last year. A great line of show dogs .......... and truckers.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc. You can remove those double pics easily. Just click "edit", then scroll down to the "manage attachments" button and click it. You will see the duplicates along with an option there to remove the duplicates with a single click.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc. You can remove those double pics easily. Just click "edit", then scroll down to the "manage attachments" button and click it. You will see the duplicates along with an option there to remove the duplicates with a single click.


merci


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and Don. Slowly warming up here in Bowmanville. This week is pack week for Doggie School. Tova is hoping for a Golden but we will not be told the breed, colour or gender until the second day there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and Don. Slowly warming up here in Bowmanville. This week is pack week for Doggie School. Tova is hoping for a Golden but we will not be told the breed, colour or gender until the second day there.


Morning, Rp. What exactly is "pack week" at Doggie School? Hope all goes well. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. We think that the issue is just about dead in the water, although we has still not heard of the final outcome of our appeal. We shall see.


That's too bad the system is so slow (not to mention wrong IMO) there. Here's hoping for a successful appeal anyway.

Thanks for breakfast and good luck with the new semester starting up. 



Dr.G. said:


> Don, just saw this on SAP -- "Who knew animals could drive?" Zorro, the father of Bridget and Gracie, based in Regina, SK, goes with his owner on all his trucking trips in AB, SK and MB. At times, Zorro does some of the driving.


Zorro must be a great traveling companion for the trucker. My Dad almost ALWAYS had a dog with him in the (oil) field. 



Rps said:


> Morning Marc and Don. Slowly warming up here in Bowmanville. This week is pack week for Doggie School. Tova is hoping for a Golden but we will not be told the breed, colour or gender until the second day there.


Good luck with Doggie School. Hope you don't get an Afghan Hound with a drooling issue, or a Pekinese with small dog complex.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. What exactly is "pack week" at Doggie School? Hope all goes well. We shall see.


Hi Marc, pack week is packing for the trip. And as we are gone for 3 weeks it's a lot of stuff.

Kim, only poodles or labs allowed for SSDs. Personally I think a Doxie would be a great SSD....


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone.

A rather slow day today that will give me a chance to do some much needed sorting and cleaning out of our "warehouse".


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the breakfast. A great video on SAP this morning along with a tale about a 23-year-old who made himself $120,000 in 48 hours.


Don, remember how quickly records, T-shirts and posters came out during the "Fuddle-Duddle" gem...that was amazing as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> That's too bad the system is so slow (not to mention wrong IMO) there. Here's hoping for a successful appeal anyway.
> 
> Thanks for breakfast and good luck with the new semester starting up.
> 
> 
> Zorro must be a great traveling companion for the trucker. My Dad almost ALWAYS had a dog with him in the (oil) field.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with Doggie School. Hope you don't get an Afghan Hound with a drooling issue, or a Pekinese with small dog complex.


Yes, it is amazing how slow the system is re this rejection and appeal. We shall see.

Yes, Zorro is a great companion for Mike. He loves to travel with Mike and Mike loves the compansionship on his long hauls. Zorro does a bit of driving, but only on the straight roads in SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, pack week is packing for the trip. And as we are gone for 3 weeks it's a lot of stuff.
> 
> Kim, only poodles or labs allowed for SSDs. Personally I think a Doxie would be a great SSD....


I see. Actually, standard dachshunds are being trained to sense the onset of epileptic seizures. Don't know how this is done, but the dog in the trucker picture, Zorro, has sired a couple of dogs that are being considered for this program in California.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> A rather slow day today that will give me a chance to do some much needed sorting and cleaning out of our "warehouse".


Afternoon, Warren. Where is your "warehouse" located?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Warren. Where is your "warehouse" located?


Afternoon Marc.

Our warehouse is located in a top secret location. More secretive than Area 51, more secure than the US Mint. It is protected by the most ferocious shih tzu attack dog. It is known to only a select few as "our basement."


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon Marc.
> 
> Our warehouse is located in a top secret location. More secretive than Area 51, more secure than the US Mint. It is protected by the most ferocious shih tzu attack dog. It is known to only a select few as "our basement."


Had a feeling it was either the basement or garage. We have the same sort of "secret location" for various things in our basement.


----------



## BigDL

Good day all. Just finished catching up on the latest Shang news.

In response to your query Marc



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Dana. Thanks for the coffee. What is a "cross dock"?


I work in a trucking warehouse on the weekends. The warehouse with 61 doors is considered a "loading dock."

In coming trucks and trailers, for this example, are placed at doors on one side of the loading dock, the outgoing trucks and trailers are at the doors on the opposite side of the "loading dock" freight is unloaded and then taken directly "across the loading dock" to be loaded into the appropriate outgoing unit. So "across the loading dock" becomes *cross dock* as an efficient use of language I suppose. So assigning an emotion to the dock was my little pun.

The real warehouse, I work in, is not organised as I described but is more an exercise in organised confusion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Dana. Live and learn. It took me weeks to answers PMs about "What is a doxie?" in the early days of The Shang.


----------



## whatiwant

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the info, Dana. Live and learn. It took me weeks to answers PMs about "What is a doxie?" in the early days of The Shang.


I took this photo for you a few weeks ago on my honeymoon in Paris. I was too slow to get them both though! (the doxies I mean)


----------



## Dr.G.

jawknee said:


> I took this photo for you a few weeks ago on my honeymoon in Paris. I was too slow to get them both though! (the doxies I mean)


Merci, mon ami jawknee. Yes, that is a long-haired doxie. Might be a mini rather than a standard dachshund. Still, thanks for this pic.

Have a free cup of coffee and a scone at The Cafe Chez Marc ....... on the house. Mazel tov to you and your new wife. Paix.


----------



## KC4

Great Chien du Weiner portrait Monsieur Jawknee!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Great Chien du Weiner portrait Monsieur Jawknee!


Mais, oui mon amie. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Congratulations Jawknee. :clap:

Just past 9 o'clock and already 17C and blazing sunshine.
All well, but I've been very busy, so I have to call in Jamie Oliver
to do the breakfast today. 

Have a great day me friends. 
Time for a quick cup of java and then I have to ....


----------



## friend

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Yes, I can relate as to being busy. Jamie Oliver is making a fine breakfast as we speak, so maybe we shall hire him full time. Think he would be interered?

How is Daniel and the other "Kaman Kids/Krowd" [sic]?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning to everyone else. You must come and enjoy this Jamie Oliver breakfast. He has agreed to stay on and cook for us, which is great, and the first time we have had professional help in the morning since Chef Pierre left to marry Monique. So, enjoy your meal each morning since from now on, it shall not have any doxie fur included, since JO does NOT want to have doxies in his kitchen.


----------



## SINC

Good morning gents. SAP is a doggone riot this morning what with waking up in the wrong bed, being teased by your master in our video and a funny tail, er, tale in today's chuckle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Saw that dog "tease" a couple of days ago .............. so sad ............. but so very funny.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Good morning gents. SAP is a doggone riot this morning what with waking up in the wrong bed, being teased by your master in our video and a funny tail, er, tale in today's chuckle.


Hi Don, I thought the doggie tease was great. It's amazing how our mind works in that we can attribute the dog's "response" as if it was actually talking to us. Funny it doesn't seem so funny the other way around....I can bark all I want but no one laughs........


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, how are you today? Sunny here today. Today is the annual weed the lawn day.....such fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I thought the doggie tease was great. It's amazing how our mind works in that we can attribute the dog's "response" as if it was actually talking to us. Funny it doesn't seem so funny the other way around....I can bark all I want but no one laughs........


Morning, Rp. I can't see you barking ........... but I would laugh if you did.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. I can't see you barking ........... but I would laugh if you did.


Yep, me too! Woof?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning to everyone else. You must come and enjoy this Jamie Oliver breakfast. He has agreed to stay on and cook for us, which is great, and the first time we have had professional help in the morning since Chef Pierre left to marry Monique. So, enjoy your meal each morning since from now on, it shall not have any doxie fur included, since JO does NOT want to have doxies in his kitchen.


Do you have to pay Mr. Oliver more or less because he cooks in nude? 



SINC said:


> Yep, me too! Woof?


Me three! 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.....

Caman - That street dancer is very good!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, how are you today? Sunny here today. Today is the annual weed the lawn day.....such fun.


Afternoon, Rp. Sunny and 11C here today, so I am outside grading. The joys of being a teleprofessor. No weeds up yet, but our grass is growing, which is amazing for this early in May.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Do you have to pay Mr. Oliver more or less because he cooks in nude?


Afternoon, Kim. No, JO is fully clothed, as we have standards here at The Cafe Chez Marc. 

How are you feeling today, mon amie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just past 4PM, so it is time for High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Just past 4PM, so it is time for High Tea. Anyone interested?


Sounds good to me Marc, though it would sound better with an at least partially unclothed Jamie Oliver serving.  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good to me Marc, though it would sound better with an at least partially unclothed Jamie Oliver serving.  :lmao:


Afternoon, Sonal. No, JO shall be fully clothed at ALL times in The Cafe Chez Marc. However, tea is one thing I make for us all. Still interested?

How are you today, mon amie?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. No, JO is fully clothed, as we have standards here at The Cafe Chez Marc.
> 
> How are you feeling today, mon amie?


Awwww. 
I am better thanks. No more sore throat or general malaise...maybe I was lucky enough to "outrun" this nasty cold that Lee is still suffering from. 

I taken to giving him Oil of Oregano drops. Like vanilla, these drops smell a lot better than they taste. OoO actually burns going down.

If that doesn't work, next I will stick feathers in my hair, paint my face with bright colors, wear some sort of animal print cloth and dance around him while shaking a box of chicken bones and chanting. If that doesn't scare whatever is in him, out of him, nothing will. 

Good News - Leslie is doing OK - but still working on getting back to being on the computer and conversing with the world at large. She says she plans to be back in the Shang soon.




Sonal said:


> Sounds good to me Marc, though it would sound better with an at least partially unclothed Jamie Oliver serving.  :lmao:


+1 
I'd be willing to pay extra - in one dollar bills, one at a time.


----------



## KC4

Yes please Marc. Tea would be great. Is Mr. Oliver serving it?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Awwww.
> I am better thanks. No more sore throat or general malaise...maybe I was lucky enough to "outrun" this nasty cold that Lee is still suffering from.
> 
> I taken to giving him Oil of Oregano drops. Like vanilla, these drops smell a lot better than they taste. OoO actually burns going down.
> 
> If that doesn't work, next I will stick feathers in my hair, paint my face with bright colors, wear some sort of animal print cloth and dance around him while shaking a box of chicken bones and chanting. If that doesn't scare whatever is in him, out of him, nothing will.
> 
> Good News - Leslie is doing OK - but still working on getting back to being on the computer and conversing with the world at large. She says she plans to be back in the Shang soon.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> I'd be willing to pay extra - in one dollar bills, one at a time.


Good to hear that you are feeling better, Kim. As for Oil of Oregano, you do understand what that does to the male libido?!?  Just saying ....... especially if you are going to get dressed up like a chicken ........ 

Excellent news about Leslie, Kim. Thanks for sharing it with the group.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes please Marc. Tea would be great. Is Mr. Oliver serving it?


NO!!!!!! I am serving tea ........ NOT Jamie Oliver ........... so put you dollar bills away ......... as well as your loonies and toonies. You do realize that the concept behind JO's "The Naked Chef" was to strip food down to its bare essentials ................ and it has nothing to do with him being a Chippendales performer on his off days from The Cafe Chez Marc. beejacon


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> +1
> I'd be willing to pay extra - in one dollar bills, one at a time.





Dr.G. said:


> NO!!!!!! I am serving tea ........ NOT Jamie Oliver ........... so put you dollar bills away ......... as well as your loonies and toonies. You do realize that the concept behind JO's "The Naked Chef" was to strip food down to its bare essentials ................ and it has nothing to do with him being a Chippendales performer on his off days from The Cafe Chez Marc. beejacon


Kim, I suspect you and I may have to start a private tea room with Jamie Oliver serving tea and buttering our scones. :lmao: 

In the meantime, Marc, I'd be happy to share a cuppa with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Kim, I suspect you and I may have to start a private tea room with Jamie Oliver serving tea and buttering our scones. :lmao: .


 beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> In the meantime, Marc, I'd be happy to share a cuppa with you.


Coming right up, Sonal.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Kim, I suspect you and I may have to start a private tea room with Jamie Oliver serving tea and buttering our scones. :lmao:


Uh, oh, I'm not even gonna ask you two to define scones.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, oh, I'm not even gonna ask you two to define scones.


Good idea, mon ami. Better left unsaid .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Just got emails from Lee and Gordon wanting to know what we serve at the Cafe Chez Marc. Seems JO has instituted a "Ladies Night ......... complete with Naked Treats". I told them I knew nothing about it, but would look into it ASAP. I might have to be making the OtHD Breakfast tomorrow morning. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. So good to hear that you are thinking of rejoining your Shang family soon. We all miss you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Not such good news on our front. Our son Matt's biopsy results today were bad. Both kidneys infected and chemo begins in the next week or so. A sad day for all of us with only a 25% chance of recovery without dialysis. Still, it IS a chance. Thanks for any good thoughts, but we will stay the course and keep all informed, no matter the outcome. Hiding from such things solves nothing. We'll be brave and soldier on.


----------



## Sonal

Sorry to hear about your son, Don.


----------



## tilt

I am sorry to hear that Don. Like you said, 25% chance is still a chance. I wish you all the very best.

Cheers


----------



## CubaMark

Hoping for the best, Don. Let your son know that your pals in the virtual world are pulling for him.


----------



## eMacMan

CubaMark said:


> Hoping for the best, Don. Let your son know that your pals in the virtual world are pulling for him.


All of them.


----------



## Ena

Don, wishing I could do more than send good thoughts.


----------



## KC4

Hey Don, 
I am very sad to hear the update on your son. I hope the treatments are successful and he has a full recovery without the need for dialysis. Yes, 25% is 25%...I'm thinking positively. 

I can't remember if I've asked this already, so forgive me if you have already answered it, but is your son a candidate for kidney transplant?


----------



## friend

Don: I'm really sorry to hear about your son.
I will keep him and you and your family in my prayers
and pray for a total recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not such good news on our front. Our son Matt's biopsy results today were bad. Both kidneys infected and chemo begins in the next week or so. A sad day for all of us with only a 25% chance of recovery without dialysis. Still, it IS a chance. Thanks for any good thoughts, but we will stay the course and keep all informed, no matter the outcome. Hiding from such things solves nothing. We'll be brave and soldier on.


Don, so sorry to hear of Matt's situation. Will he have chemo and dialysis? Is a kidney transplant an option? How is his wife, Anne and Crystal taking this news? Matt and all your family shall be in my thoughts and prayers. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, thanks for the kind thoughts. A lot is unknown yet including any thoughts of transplants. I would be the first to volunteer if that becomes necessary. One final weekend-long urinalysis will be done this weekend and unless something changes, chemo will begin immediately. Doctors feel that if the chemo works, they can stave off dialysis for up to five years, but there are no guarantees. We are all coping well, although Matt himself was in a bit of shock at the news. He has been advised to bank his sperm if he wants to have any more children. It's tough at age 35 to be faced with such a challenge, but face it we will together as a family.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, thanks for the kind thoughts. A lot is unknown yet including any thoughts of transplants. I would be the first to volunteer if that becomes necessary. One final weekend-long urinalysis will be done this weekend and unless something changes, chemo will begin immediately. Doctors feel that if the chemo works, they can stave off dialysis for up to five years, but there are no guarantees. We are all coping well, although Matt himself was in a bit of shock at the news. He has been advised to bank his sperm if he wants to have any more children. It's tough at age 35 to be faced with such a challenge, but face it we will together as a family.


Don, thanks for this update. Let's hope that chemo does work for Matt. It is good to hear that you are facing it as a family, which helps to provide some support for each person during their moments of stress and fear. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention the great video on SAP this morning of the 16 year old who wowed 'em at Australia's Got Talent who makes up his music as he plays with no formal training. Worth a look for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Forgot to mention the great video on SAP this morning of the 16 year old who wowed 'em at Australia's Got Talent who makes up his music as he plays with no formal training. Worth a look for sure.


Love the pics of these three pups. Any idea what breed they were, since there were two blacks and one white pup.

"What is sex?" :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

As you shall notice, today's OtHD Breakfast was made by JO, and he WAS wearing clothes. He told me to tell you that his group of male exotic dancers, the "Chopperdales", will be performing at the Red Light Club in the red light district of ehMacLand and NOT in the Shangri-la Clubhouse. They will demonstrate how to chop vegetables. beejacon


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, I am very sorry to read about Matt's condition. Tova and I will pray that things work out for all of you. It is never easy to face these issues , but many of us have been through such trials, and although I can never say I know what you are feeling, you know that there is always someone here to talk to and give support.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How are you today? What is up with Tova's new dog?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


Dr.G. said:


> As you shall notice, today's OtHD Breakfast was made by JO, and he WAS wearing clothes. He told me to tell you that his group of male exotic dancers, the "Chopperdales", will be performing at the Red Light Club in the red light district of ehMacLand and NOT in the Shangri-la Clubhouse. They will demonstrate how to chop vegetables. beejacon


Awesome. Men with accents who can really cook.:love2:
I'll keep my Loonies and Toonies warm.

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.

Rp- Good luck with the packing! Looking forward to hearing what kind of dog Tova gets.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Awesome. Men with accents who can really cook.:love2:
> I'll keep my Loonies and Toonies warm.


Afternoon, Kim. I will have you know that I have an accent ....... a New York City accent. I have spoken with Rp on Skype and he can attest to this accent. Still, keep your Loonies and Toonies to yourself, please. Merci. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. How are you today? What is up with Tova's new dog?


Hi Marc and Kim, we will be off to Doggie School this week and be there for a month. We will not be told what the dog is until two days after we are there. Tova is anxious to see her new friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc and Kim, we will be off to Doggie School this week and be there for a month. We will not be told what the dog is until two days after we are there. Tova is anxious to see her new friend.


Good luck, Rp. Pass this on to Tova.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for High Tea. Anyone interested? I have made some fresh scones, that shall NOT be buttered in any way .............. just served hot and fresh from the oven.


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Don,

So sorry to hear of your son. Please know that you, your son and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ena

Great to get out of the house today, after being stuck inside for a week, even if it was to go to work. Not blaming anyone here for passing on a nasty sinus pain type cold ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Warren. How is Life treating you today?

Evening, Ann. Sorry to hear of your cold. Care for some hot tea and lemon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Don. I really hope things go well for Matt this weekend. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Rejoin us soon. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Don. I really hope things go well for Matt this weekend. Paix, mon ami.


Marc, I appreciate the thought, but nightly would be overkill. I hope that is not where you are going with this. We will deal with this in our own way and keep all here informed.


----------



## CubaMark

*Introducing... Max!*

At 11:20pm (local time Mexico), 10 May 2011, Max was born. Mom & Baby doing fine. Dad is still a little overwhelmed...


----------



## eMacMan

CubaMark said:


> At 11:20pm (local time Mexico), 10 May 2011, Max was born. Mom & Baby doing fine. Dad is still a little overwhelmed...


Awwww....

Congratulations CM.


----------



## friend

CubaMark said:


> At 11:20pm (local time Mexico), 10 May 2011, Max was born. Mom & Baby doing fine. Dad is still a little overwhelmed...


Congratulation. :clap::love2:
That is wonderful news.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Since Jamie Oliver is doing so well I agreed with Marc to keep him
for awhile, providing he keeps his apron on when Kim isn't in the kitchen. 
He is preparing a grand breakfast as we speak.

All is well and we have 18C and a tiny bit overcast skies.
We will need some rain soon or the ground will be to dry.
Liam has a tummy bug, but otherwise it's fine and calm here.
Later dudes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I appreciate the thought, but nightly would be overkill. I hope that is not where you are going with this. We will deal with this in our own way and keep all here informed.


No, Don, it was just for today. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> At 11:20pm (local time Mexico), 10 May 2011, Max was born. Mom & Baby doing fine. Dad is still a little overwhelmed...


Mazel tov, Mark. Mark and Max look grand. Kudos, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. If you insist, JO shall do the morning breakfast for the time being.

How is Daniel making out in his new home?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. If you insist, JO shall do the morning breakfast for the time being.
> 
> How is Daniel making out in his new home?


Morning Marc.
He is doing fine. Thanks for asking.
I think it will be OK, and he is a fine addition to the family
helping out, baking and cooking thus inspire the others even more.

How are thing at your end? Spring has arrived fully has it?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> He is doing fine. Thanks for asking.
> I think it will be OK, and he is a fine addition to the family
> helping out, baking and cooking thus inspire the others even more.
> 
> How are thing at your end? Spring has arrived fully has it?


Good to hear, Caman. You don't need any more stress in your life just now.

Spring? Not here yet. 6C and rain for the next few days. Might get some sunshine and 10C temps on Sunday, and I shall have to mow the lawn. Strange to see no snow on the ground in May.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> At 11:20pm (local time Mexico), 10 May 2011, Max was born. Mom & Baby doing fine. Dad is still a little overwhelmed...


Congrats on the little man CM, enjoy him while you can, they grow up way too fast.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. Thanks for the email pic Camán. Check out Queen Elizabeth helping out paying for the royal wedding on SAP this morning.


----------



## KC4

CubaMark said:


> At 11:20pm (local time Mexico), 10 May 2011, Max was born. Mom & Baby doing fine. Dad is still a little overwhelmed...


Woot! Congratulations to you and your wife on the safe arrival of Max. He looks awesome. And now the next adventure begins...Enjoy! 



Good Day Shang Gang!

I'm off to an early start today, getting Kacey to the airport for her own next adventure. 

Thanks to Caman and JO for the grand breakfast! Whoo Hooo!


----------



## Sonal

CubaMark said:


> At 11:20pm (local time Mexico), 10 May 2011, Max was born. Mom & Baby doing fine. Dad is still a little overwhelmed...


Congratulations Mark!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Where is Kacey off to on this trip? You did tell us but I forgot. 

Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## tilt

CubaMark said:


> At 11:20pm (local time Mexico), 10 May 2011, Max was born. Mom & Baby doing fine. Dad is still a little overwhelmed...


CubaMax, welcome to this world  CubaMark and Mrs.CubaMark, congrats 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Mohan. How are you today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Where is Kacey off to on this trip? You did tell us but I forgot.


Kacey is off on another school trip to the Bamfield Marine Sciences Research Center on Vancouver Island. Today they have a lab on Marine diversity in Barkley Sound and a field trip to Aguilar Point to explore the rocky inter-tidal zone. She'll be all over that.

Mohan...Hahah - "CubaMax" - that's a clever one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the update, Kim.

Past 4PM here, but I am able to serve High Tea for anyone when it is 4PM where you are located.


----------



## KC4

Yes, please. Tea would be great thanks. I'm just waiting for Lee to finish his checkup here at the hospital. I am supposedly his "responsible adult" companion/driver. Hah!


----------



## friend

I had looked at a dating site where I found this.
Swedish people handle the English language so well, eh. :

"I'm a woman living in the southern part of Sweden. 
Have you ever been to Sweden? 
I have my own small farm with my horses and cats. Have one horse of my own 
right now and one on the way so why don't you come here and enjoy me for a 
ride out in the forest!!!"  :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, please. Tea would be great thanks. I'm just waiting for Lee to finish his checkup here at the hospital. I am supposedly his "responsible adult" companion/driver. Hah!


Tea for two, then .......... just you and Lee. I hope his checkup went well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I had looked at a dating site where I found this.
> Swedish people handle the English language so well, eh. :
> 
> "I'm a woman living in the southern part of Sweden.
> Have you ever been to Sweden?
> I have my own small farm with my horses and cats. Have one horse of my own
> right now and one on the way so why don't you come here and enjoy me for a
> ride out in the forest!!!"  :lmao::clap:


Sounds like Lady Godiva, Caman. Take care, my friend.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> I had looked at a dating site where I found this.
> Swedish people handle the English language so well, eh. :
> 
> "I'm a woman living in the southern part of Sweden.
> Have you ever been to Sweden?
> I have my own small farm with my horses and cats. Have one horse of my own
> right now and one on the way so why don't you come here and enjoy me for a
> ride out in the forest!!!"  :lmao::clap:


Hee hee....that's a good one. Ya yah yah! 


Dr.G. said:


> Tea for two, then .......... just you and Lee. I hope his checkup went well.


Yep, thanks. Good checkup, it was indeed. Love those.


----------



## friend

I'll have a cup of tea please.

Got so tired of dating sites. There are too many fake profiles about.
And furthermore I feel rather like giving up looking all together.
I mean, I probably end up with someone that I wont get along with 
anyway or hooking up with Gary Gilmour's insane sister Horrorina Gilmour.
I fell that God think I deserve a nice, kind wife, but he wont tell me where she is.
Ah well....... Compared to eternity life is half a nothing long.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mohan. How are you today?


I am well Marc, thank you; and you? It was a nice cool sunny day and I am happy!

Cheers


----------



## danalicious

Hi Shang,
CM - congrats on the new addition!! So exciting!

Marc - if there is any tea left, could you indulge me? I have had a bad cold since Mother's Day and tea sounds lovely right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hee hee....that's a good one. Ya yah yah!
> 
> 
> Yep, thanks. Good checkup, it was indeed. Love those.


Glad to hear it was a good checkup for Lee, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I am well Marc, thank you; and you? It was a nice cool sunny day and I am happy!
> 
> Cheers


Good to hear, Mohan. Very busy with 4 classes in Intersession, which is only 6 weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Hi Shang,
> CM - congrats on the new addition!! So exciting!
> 
> Marc - if there is any tea left, could you indulge me? I have had a bad cold since Mother's Day and tea sounds lovely right now.


Evening, Dana. I shall make a fresh pot of tea just for you. Is your cold over? I could make it with some tea if you like. How are your boys coping with the move?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'll have a cup of tea please.
> 
> Got so tired of dating sites. There are too many fake profiles about.
> And furthermore I feel rather like giving up looking all together.
> I mean, I probably end up with someone that I wont get along with
> anyway or hooking up with Gary Gilmour's insane sister Horrorina Gilmour.
> I fell that God think I deserve a nice, kind wife, but he wont tell me where she is.
> Ah well....... Compared to eternity life is half a nothing long.


Tea coming up, Caman. If love comes your way, then that shall be fine. Still, don't rush or press it -- if it happens, it happens. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. JO has an interestings TGIF Breakfast for us tomorrow, so I shall leave it up to him to delight us all. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Thinking of you. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I must admit that Jamie Oliver makes a fine TGIF the 13th Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Dana. I shall make a fresh pot of tea just for you. Is your cold over? I could make it with some tea if you like. How are your boys coping with the move?


Thank you Marc.

The boys are coping well now. We are not yet in our house - that will happen in 5 more weeks. In the meantime, we are renting a furnished condo. On rainy days we feel at home: the condo is small and overpriced, just like in Vancouver. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Dana. My allergies are just killing me with the leaves bursting on trees. Awoke at 3:30 a.m. with watery eyes, sneezing and a runny nose. I love the spring, but not the affliction it brings me every year. A great video on SAP this morning called "Chinese Hands", a dance to be remembered. Now it's back to work for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Thank you Marc.
> 
> The boys are coping well now. We are not yet in our house - that will happen in 5 more weeks. In the meantime, we are renting a furnished condo. On rainy days we feel at home: the condo is small and overpriced, just like in Vancouver. :lmao:


Morning, Dana. Glad to hear that the boys are "coping well" now. I never moved much in my life, so I am not sure the feeling of suddenly moving across the country. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Dana. My allergies are just killing me with the leaves bursting on trees. Awoke at 3:30 a.m. with watery eyes, sneezing and a runny nose. I love the spring, but not the affliction it brings me every year. A great video on SAP this morning called "Chinese Hands", a dance to be remembered. Now it's back to work for me.


Morning, Don. Sorry to hear of the allergies that are causing these symptoms. Our buds are not even out yet, so take a quick trip to St.John's and enjoy the drizzle and fog and an allergy free day. Seriously, there is something that drives my allergies wild in Aug. and Sept. here, so I can appreciate your agony. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr T

SINC said:


> .... My allergies are just killing me with the leaves bursting on trees. Awoke at 3:30 a.m. with watery eyes, sneezing and a runny nose. I love the spring, but not the affliction it brings me every year. ....


In my experience (admittedly pre-global climate change), Spring arrives in the Edmonchuk area about two weeks before Calgary, so maybe in about a fortnight we will hear from Calgary area Macintoshers about their allergies.

Many of those trees in Calgary, esp. along the river and older roads, are birch, which are not native to the area. My Scots grandfather, as head gardener for the City of Calgary way back when, brought in birch trees from -surprise- further north, which was more sheltered and had a better water supply. He had to do this a few years in a row, losing hundreds of trees in the process, and learn to water them in well in the Fall just before frost, so they would survive. This watering in of non-native trees in the Fall has now become standard practice. It seems to be the freezing of the roots that helps them get through all the chinooks...

I tried to carry on the family tradition, and if you ever drive through Silver Springs, you may well pass a few dozen of my own proud transplants, mostly lodgepole pine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Terry. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention that the sneezing is the worst. A couple of dozen times in the two hours I have been up. Grrrr.


----------



## MaxPower

Ah choo!


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Ah choo!


Didn't you mean Gesundheit?


----------



## danalicious

Good morning!
Don - I have complete sympathy for you. My husband suffers terribly at this time of the year. I only suffer from an allergy to cats - which plagued me yesterday while at a client's home. The coughing and sandy eyes started within 30 minutes of the appointment.

And cats always know it - they insist on rubbing up against my legs and trying to sit on me. I love them, but it is torture to be in their presence. Fortunately, I have no allergy issues with dogs.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Didn't you mean Gesundheit?


Perhaps if I meant to say God Bless You, but I was sneezing right along with you.


----------



## SINC

Ah, misery loves company then?


----------



## SINC

Time to hit the shower and head out to the Apple store in West Ed Mall. Did I mention I hate that mall? I have a RAM issue with my MBP that needs fixin'.


----------



## MaxPower

Yup. Especially right after cutting the grass.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Ah choo!


Don is sneezing, Warren. You too???


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning!
> Don - I have complete sympathy for you. My husband suffers terribly at this time of the year. I only suffer from an allergy to cats - which plagued me yesterday while at a client's home. The coughing and sandy eyes started within 30 minutes of the appointment.
> 
> And cats always know it - they insist on rubbing up against my legs and trying to sit on me. I love them, but it is torture to be in their presence. Fortunately, I have no allergy issues with dogs.


Dana, I am allergic to cat and dog dander, dust and mold.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Thank you Marc for the TGIF13 breakfast, complete with JO! 



danalicious said:


> The boys are coping well now. We are not yet in our house - that will happen in 5 more weeks. In the meantime, we are renting a furnished condo. On rainy days we feel at home: the condo is small and overpriced, just like in Vancouver. :lmao:


Nice to hear from you Dana. Ack. Another move for you in 5 weeks. It will be nice to be settled. 



SINC said:


> My allergies are just killing me with the leaves bursting on trees. Awoke at 3:30 a.m. with watery eyes, sneezing and a runny nose. I love the spring, but not the affliction it brings me every year. A great video on SAP this morning called "Chinese Hands", a dance to be remembered. Now it's back to work for me.


Sorry to hear about the allergy attack. T'is the season for me too. Off to check out SAP soon...


Dr T said:


> I tried to carry on the family tradition, and if you ever drive through Silver Springs, you may well pass a few dozen of my own proud transplants, mostly lodgepole pine.


That's cool Terry - I'll have to take special note of the Silver Springs trees now. It's a very pretty district. 


MaxPower said:


> Ah choo!


Et tu ah choo? 


danalicious said:


> Good morning!
> Don - I have complete sympathy for you. My husband suffers terribly at this time of the year. I only suffer from an allergy to cats - which plagued me yesterday while at a client's home. The coughing and sandy eyes started within 30 minutes of the appointment.
> 
> And cats always know it - they insist on rubbing up against my legs and trying to sit on me. I love them, but it is torture to be in their presence. Fortunately, I have no allergy issues with dogs.


Agreed. Cats are kryptonite to me, and they know it. They always jump up on my lap and want to rub and cuddle and otherwise be in my face all the while the owners are typically exclaiming with surprise that, "Isn't that sweet, <their cat> NEVER does that to anybody!" Uh, huh, "sweet" all right, they're trying to murder me.


MaxPower said:


> Yup. Especially right after cutting the grass.


+1


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Allergic to cats and not dogs? Interesting.


----------



## SINC

Crap! Went all the way to West Ed Mall to the Apple store and never thought they might want the MBP for a couple of days, so although I backed it up, I did not transfer all my working files to my Mini so I could continue with SAP. Now I am back home transferring all my files to the Mini from the MBP, a two hour job at least. When done, it will be all the way back to WEM to drop off the MBP. At least the paperwork is complete and I just have to hand it to the repair desk and leave, but that's another 30 km run through city traffic. I could kick myself for not thinking of this BEFORE I went this morning. Rats!


----------



## SINC

I got to thinking as I wait for files to transfer, if you want to shoot a mime, does one have to use a silencer?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Crap! Went all the way to West Ed Mall to the Apple store and never thought they might want the MBP for a couple of days, so although I backed it up, I did not transfer all my working files to my Mini so I could continue with SAP. Now I am back home transferring all my files to the Mini from the MBP, a two hour job at least. When done, it will be all the way back to WEM to drop off the MBP. At least the paperwork is complete and I just have to hand it to the repair desk and leave, but that's another 30 km run through city traffic. I could kick myself for not thinking of this BEFORE I went this morning. Rats!


 30km through city traffic .......... pain in the you know what.


----------



## SINC

Back home again. Allergies are really bad now. Gonna try the beer and juice cure. Well, why not?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Allergic to cats and not dogs? Interesting.


Hah! Nice try Marc....Don't even get headed in that direction....Kacey has tried that already...
I am allergic to ANYTHING with, fur or feathers....it's just that for some reason, cats are the most extreme allergy for me.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Back home again. Allergies are really bad now. Gonna try the beer and juice cure. Well, why not?


Exactly. If it doesn't work, at least you enjoyed the treatment. 

Do you like honey? Supposedly if you eat a lot of locally made honey, (because it contains a lot of the local pollens, etc.) it serves as an allergy shot against seasonal suffering. 

Those Chinese dancers on SAP today were the coolest thing I've seen in a while. Good find!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah! Nice try Marc....Don't even get headed in that direction....Kacey has tried that already...
> I am allergic to ANYTHING with, fur or feathers....it's just that for some reason, cats are the most extreme allergy for me.


Moi???????? Whatever did you have in mind, Kim?????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I got to thinking as I wait for files to transfer, if you want to shoot a mime, does one have to use a silencer?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Where did the "Like" tab go????


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. Early day tutoring tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Jamie Oliver outdid himself today. All of our favorites are here for us and he shall be making meals and treats for us throughout the day. Let's all enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I've been wrestling with SAP for over two hours on the Mini and finally got it done. It is very difficult to do when my MBP is missing as everything I moved over is in different locations and I had to hunt for all that I wanted, but it's up. Now I will have the same issue when I begin now to work on tomorrow. I sure hope my MBP is back soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I've been wrestling with SAP for over two hours on the Mini and finally got it done. It is very difficult to do when my MBP is missing as everything I moved over is in different locations and I had to hunt for all that I wanted, but it's up. Now I will have the same issue when I begin now to work on tomorrow. I sure hope my MBP is back soon.


Morning, Don. The same issue won't be all that bad since it was a good one to start with.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> Nice to hear from you Dana. Ack. Another move for you in 5 weeks. It will be nice to be settled.
> 
> Agreed. Cats are kryptonite to me, and they know it. They always jump up on my lap and want to rub and cuddle and otherwise be in my face all the while the owners are typically exclaiming with surprise that, "Isn't that sweet, <their cat> NEVER does that to anybody!" Uh, huh, "sweet" all right, they're trying to murder me.
> 
> +1


Kim - it will be nice to be settled. The worst part is that I miss baking - and my kids have become little snobs about packaged baked goods. My eldest won't even touch a chips ahoy (and at 6 he should not really care, right?).

I hear that from cat owners all the time too...and while I'm coughing like crazy, can you please pluck your pet from my lap and put it in another room?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Dana. You would not survive in our house if you were allergic to doxies. They are real lap dogs and want to be near you at all times.

Well, your sons might be wise and not like processed treats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from volunteer tutoring. I am so impressed with the progress these adults are making learning English.


----------



## Rps

Morning all:

Yes Dana cats can be a pain... they seem to know when people have a reaction to their fur.

Marc I may do some volunteer work in Windsor when we get settled ... however it has been said I speak neither of the two official languages of this country.....

Don did the tech indicate what was wrong with your MBP ... I had a similar issue with it as I mentioned on another thread. And , yes, it sucks trying to find everything .... can you "cloud" your backups or are the files too extensive?


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, I regularly cloud my backups using iDisk on MobileMe, but I cannot sync my Mini to it as it would ruin everything else on my MBP. Just like I cannot use the clone or the Time Machine backup from the MBP on the Mini. The moment you hook up the external to the Mini, it does not recognize the files and would overwrite them all, thus I have a separate external for both. Oh and there is one final little glitch. The Mini has an 80 GB HD, the MBP a 500 GB HD. To be backed up efficiently, I would need two identical MBPs and that is a bit outside my budget numbers.


----------



## Rps

Yeah Don, I guess that is an "ouch"! I was having a beer with my next door neighbour the other day sharing a "pop" and as we was setting down the beer on a table he cleared some of the cards and photos away. He picked up a wedding invitation ( it was a post card type with pictures of the bride and groom to be on it ) and he said it was his nephew and that he was getting married and that he lived in ...... wait for it...... St. Albert ..... small world isn't it. Just goes to show you can't hide anywhere today.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning Rp, I regularly cloud my backups using iDisk on MobileMe, but I cannot sync my Mini to it as it would ruin everything else on my MBP. Just like I cannot use the clone or the Time Machine backup from the MBP on the Mini. The moment you hook up the external to the Mini, it does not recognize the files and would overwrite them all, thus I have a separate external for both. Oh and there is one final little glitch. The Mini has an 80 GB HD, the MBP a 500 GB HD. To be backed up efficiently, I would need two identical MBPs and that is a bit outside my budget numbers.


I may have an answer for you Don. Boot the mini from your MBP clone. Should look just like the MBP and the mini would not be trying to overwrite the files. Only problem would be if the mini is too old to run Snow Leopard.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Hope all are well. 

Marc - Nice to see JO in the kitchen again...Woot! 

Don - Sorry to hear about the struggles with your computers..I'm off to check out SAP soon. 

Rp - It really is a small world. I often wonder how many times we cross the same paths or encounter the same people without realizing it. Just yesterday I noted to Lee that we had pulled up behind the exact same car (but in a different area of the city) as we had the day before. I only recognized it because of the cars's unique bumper stickers. 

Well gang, here's my newest target...Calgary Marathon | Home (I'm just running in the 10K Road Race - not the whole marathon)
so, with 14 days to go, I'm off for a 8 km "training" run this morning. I hear that it is windy outside - that'll be a challenge trying to keep it at my back the whole way (and still end up back at home). Plus, it will kick up a lot of dust, which will undoubtedly bother me. Blahhh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp, Bob and Kim.

A mini marathon, Kim? Good for you.


----------



## friend

Afternoon all.

Found a interesting app for the iPhone: Hipstamatic
on the iTunes shop. Makes your iPhone into a camera,
literally, and you can change lenser, film and process the
picture in a separate lab; Swancolab from App store.
Really fun and quite OK when you don't have a camera handy.
Here are three of my shots. (they are sposed to be a wee bit "bad")


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting pics, Caman. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Found a interesting app for the iPhone: Hipstamatic
> on the iTunes shop. Makes your iPhone into a camera,
> literally, and you can change lenser, film and process the
> picture in a separate lab; Swancolab from App store.
> Really fun and quite OK when you don't have a camera handy.
> Here are three of my shots. (they are sposed to be a wee bit "bad")


Cool shots Caman. Jawknee has also been working with Hipstamatic (mostly posted in "Photography Anyone" thread)


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp, Bob and Kim.
> 
> A mini marathon, Kim? Good for you.


Thanks, I think my son will run with me this next time too. That will add to the fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks, I think my son will run with me this next time too. That will add to the fun.


We could send a couple of doxies out to run with the two of you ........... or just let them wait for you at the finish line to help you cool down. Just a thought.


----------



## friend

Marc: I'm not to bad. The kids are still behaving fairly well, 
so I'm not ageing at light speed at the moment.

Kim: Thanks. I love the app, lot of fun. The last pic is from my balcony
and the flats to the right of me is being reflected in the metal bar, which
was a bonus that I wasn't aiming for.

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Marc: I'm not to bad. The kids are still behaving fairly well,
> so I'm not ageing at light speed at the moment.
> 
> Kim: Thanks. I love the app, lot of fun. The last pic is from my balcony
> and the flats to the right of me is being reflected in the metal bar, which
> was a bonus that I wasn't aiming for.
> 
> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. Glad to hear that things are settling down a bit in your life. You need the break. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Thanks for the update on your state of mind. Come back when you feel up to it, because we shall be here. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is nice to sleep in. Chef Jamie Oliver brought me some Sunday Brunch in bed, along with the Globe and Mail. Such service. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A story in WEBBITS may interest you; "Where are today's Steinbecks?"

And RP, there is a video today of a kid that can pick a banjo that's hard to believe for an eight-year-old.

And don't get crossed eyes from today's illusion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about a smart dog!!!!!!!!!! Our doxies know about 5-10 words, but this dog .............. well, watch and be amazed.

YouTube - The Dog Who Knows 1,000 Words 2/9/2011


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. A story in WEBBITS may interest you; "Where are today's Steinbecks?"
> 
> And RP, there is a video today of a kid that can pick a banjo that's hard to believe for an eight-year-old.
> 
> And don't get crossed eyes from today's illusion.


Morning, Don. That was an inteesting article re the unemployment situation in the US, with no one really documenting it as was done in the Great Depression.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Was at my cousin's wedding last night: the bride was Jain, the groom was Jewish, so it made for a really fun blend of cultures. I can now say that I've danced the Hora while wearing a sari.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Marc - Nice to see JO does deliveries! Woot! Gonna check out that video in a few minutes.

Don - SAP sounds interesting today. 


Sonal - Wow. That does sound like a lot of fun. OPA! The Hora is not an easy dance either. What was being served for food? That must have been interesting as well.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Sonal - Wow. That does sound like a lot of fun. OPA! The Hora is not an easy dance either. What was being served for food? That must have been interesting as well.


Judging by the success of how the groom's side taught the bride's side the Hora, and how the bride's side taught the groom's side some Indian dances, I'd say the Hora was easier.  (I don't think they did a good job of explaining some of the Indian dances though.)

Food was Indian, with a little bit of pasta thrown in. Probably easiest that way, since there are more restrictions on the bride's side (vegetarian, plus a few only eat Jain food which means no onions or garlic) versus the groom's side... they don't seem to be orthodox but there are probably some that keep kosher, and in some sense, vegetarian is like being extra kosher.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Sonal - Wow. That does sound like a lot of fun. OPA! The Hora is not an easy dance either. What was being served for food? That must have been interesting as well.


Judging by the success of how the groom's side taught the bride's side the Hora, and how the bride's side taught the groom's side some Indian dances, I'd say the Hora was easier.  (I don't think they did a good job of explaining some of the Indian dances though.)

Food was mostly Indian, with a little bit of pasta thrown in. Probably easiest that way, since there are more restrictions on the bride's side (vegetarian, plus a few only eat Jain food which means no onions or garlic) versus the groom's side... they don't seem to be orthodox but there are probably some that keep kosher, and in some sense, vegetarian is like being extra kosher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Was at my cousin's wedding last night: the bride was Jain, the groom was Jewish, so it made for a really fun blend of cultures. I can now say that I've danced the Hora while wearing a sari.


Cool.  I trust that you were wearing a hat ............ one of your classics??? 

How are you today, mon amie?


----------



## Rps

Morning all:

Don I saw that clip. Don't you just hate it when the little "buggers" are better than we "oldsters". That kid has a future.
So, for those who think you only need one tooth to play a banjo below is my musical banjo hero:

YouTube - Prelude from Bach Violin Partitia #3 by Bela Fleck

In honour of our young virtuoso .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Judging by the success of how the groom's side taught the bride's side the Hora, and how the bride's side taught the groom's side some Indian dances, I'd say the Hora was easier.  (I don't think they did a good job of explaining some of the Indian dances though.)
> 
> Food was Indian, with a little bit of pasta thrown in. Probably easiest that way, since there are more restrictions on the bride's side (vegetarian, plus a few only eat Jain food which means no onions or garlic) versus the groom's side... they don't seem to be orthodox but there are probably some that keep kosher, and in some sense, vegetarian is like being extra kosher.


Yes, I would say that this was a fine time for one and all. Still, so long as they are happy, that is all that matters. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How are you today?

How is your research coming along???


----------



## Rps

I'm good Marc. Just finishing up on my reading and will soon dive into the Lit, hopefully will have that done in about 3 months. Been fascinated by the work of Hirsch. While I somewhat agree with him he does lean into cultural colonialism and as such would be counter-Freirean, but he does have a point on focusing education on those areas which elites deem as being culturally literate. However, history has shown us that those who dictate what is an acceptable culture tend to cause more problems than the exercise is worth. His theory would be very labour intensive and as timing is everything, one would wonder if it would ever be consider current ( in a curricula development sense ).


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Cool.  I trust that you were wearing a hat ............ one of your classics???
> 
> How are you today, mon amie?





Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I would say that this was a fine time for one and all. Still, so long as they are happy, that is all that matters. :love2:


You don't wear a hat with a sari! 

It was a very nice wedding. Culturally, I think it's a good fit--we share odd food restrictions, funny religious rituals in an old language, dances that go in a circle, mothers who lay on massive guilt-trips, and a stereotype for being cheap.  But most importantly, the couple seems very, very happy together.

The bride is actually one of my cousins' children, so I think this will start a cascade effect since between all of my first cousins, there are something like 25-30 children. Next week, I go to Boston to see one of them graduate from med school. What happened to all these small kids?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm good Marc. Just finishing up on my reading and will soon dive into the Lit, hopefully will have that done in about 3 months. Been fascinated by the work of Hirsch. While I somewhat agree with him he does lean into cultural colonialism and as such would be counter-Freirean, but he does have a point on focusing education on those areas which elites deem as being culturally literate. However, history has shown us that those who dictate what is an acceptable culture tend to cause more problems than the exercise is worth. His theory would be very labour intensive and as timing is everything, one would wonder if it would ever be consider current ( in a curricula development sense ).


Interesting points, Rp. Hirsch's "cultural literacy" caused a stir in academia, especially in faculties of education, in that he is countering Chall's "great debate", which was the foundation of many who got their training at the time I was getting my doctorate. Still, Hirsch presents a manifesto for "basic knowledge" which makes some sense, but, as you contend, is far too "labour intensive" for today's schools and curriculum.

I am currently reading "The Information: A History, a Theory, a Flood" by James Gleick. Very unique and very complex, but interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You don't wear a hat with a sari!
> 
> It was a very nice wedding. Culturally, I think it's a good fit--we share odd food restrictions, funny religious rituals in an old language, dances that go in a circle, mothers who lay on massive guilt-trips, and a stereotype for being cheap.  But most importantly, the couple seems very, very happy together.
> 
> The bride is actually one of my cousins' children, so I think this will start a cascade effect since between all of my first cousins, there are something like 25-30 children. Next week, I go to Boston to see one of them graduate from med school. What happened to all these small kids?


True, but Jewish women would expect you to cover your head, so since you look so good in hats, I thought you would break with tradition and wear one of your fine hats. 

So, Jain mothers also lay on the "guilt trips"? Guess Jewish mothers don't have the market cornered after all. 

The classic Jewish mother's guilt trip joke is with a son finally calling home. He asks his mom how she is feeling.

"Faint", she says, "from lack of food."
"Why aren't you eating more?" the son asks.
"I did not want my mouth full of food in case you called."


----------



## Sonal

You can always put the tail end of a sari over your head. But it would have messed up my hair.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> You can always put the tail end of a sari over your head. But it would have messed up my hair.


So would that be a fringe with a sari on top?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So would that be a fringe with a sari on top?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Of course, since you are defaming two religious traditions, Rp, you shall surely pay for this at some time ............... beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You can always put the tail end of a sari over your head. But it would have messed up my hair.


True ........... but we would not have wanted that to happen, Sonal.


----------



## SINC

Day five of the big blow continues. It Is just awful out there with sustained winds of 65 kph, gusting to 90 kph. Grit blowing into every orifice. I absolutely hate wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Day five of the big blow continues. It Is just awful out there with sustained winds of 65 kph, gusting to 90 kph. Grit blowing into every orifice. I absolutely hate wind.


Sounds like St.John's, Don. Not today, however. 12C and very still outside, great BBQ weather. 

Still, there are times when I listen to the wind pounding against the northeastly side of our house thinking something slammed into it ............ like a car or something. Hang in there ........ or on to something, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I totally forgot about 4PM High Tea here ............ but it is 4PM now in the GTA/ON ............ so, is anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Nothing like tea on a rainy Sunday afternoon....


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I absolutely hate wind.


+100


Sonal said:


> Nothing like tea on a rainy Sunday afternoon....


Yep, and windy afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Nothing like tea on a rainy Sunday afternoon....


Coming right up, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> +100
> 
> Yep, and windy afternoon.


Well, St.John's is the windiest major city in Canada, along with the one with the most snow, most rain, most fog, least amount of sun ......... but today was nice, so we are going to BBQ and eat outside.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Well, St.John's is the windiest major city in Canada, along with the one with the most snow, most rain, most fog, least amount of sun ......... but today was nice, so we are going to BBQ and eat outside.


OK, be safe. Don't burn any weinies. 
Hot pants. - CollegeHumor Video


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> OK, be safe. Don't burn any weinies.
> Hot pants. - CollegeHumor Video


No, we save those for Canada Day and July 4th.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


Still coping with work stress, but overall it's pretty good.

I have a big pot of "empty out the fridge" soup on the stove.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Still coping with work stress, but overall it's pretty good.
> 
> I have a big pot of "empty out the fridge" soup on the stove.


Why not let us deliver a fully cooked hot meal to you???


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a nice BBQ outside this evening. No wind, no rain, no fog, no bugs ........... and some great chicken.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin here in St.John's. I have a long and busy day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Just 11C here and rain in the air.
Off to have Daniel doing at Swedish test in order to 
get his on a language course, so he can have some
Swedish before he start school in August. It's an IB school
and they do the tutoring in English, but he needs to learn
the local longo anyway.

Later dude.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Just 11C here and rain in the air.
> Off to have Daniel doing at Swedish test in order to
> get his on a language course, so he can have some
> Swedish before he start school in August. It's an IB school
> and they do the tutoring in English, but he needs to learn
> the local longo anyway.
> 
> Later dude.


Morning, Caman. Tell Daniel good luck from me. What is an "IB school"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Jamie Oliver has a fine breakfast waiting for us when we rise to face this new day. Enjoy. I am relaxing with a cup of coffee as my eggs and turkey bacon are being made.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents from a still very windy Alberta where thousands have fled Slave Lake which is on fire:

Slave Lake burns as thousands evacuated

Still struggling getting SAP done with the Mini, but a neat back-hoe trick in today's video.

Later.


----------



## SINC

Some days you're the dog and some days you're the hydrant. Without my MBP I am the hydrant.

eMacMan's suggestion to boot from the clone was a good one, but I was in a hurry to back up and put both the clone and Time Machine on the same external and just plugging it in to the Mini would ruin the TM backup, so I can't go there. Strange that they have the thing so long, three days now. Something must have them stumped.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents from a still very windy Alberta where thousands have fled Slave Lake which is on fire:
> 
> Slave Lake burns as thousands evacuated
> 
> Still struggling getting SAP done with the Mini, but a neat back-hoe trick in today's video.
> 
> Later.


Morning, Don. Yes, I was listening on The Current on CBC Radio about the situation in Slave Lake. What a tragedy, and it happened so suddenly. They also interviewed folks in Manitoba just waiting to see if their homes will be washed away. I truly hope that the provincial and federal governments come to their aid. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Some days you're the dog and some days you're the hydrant. Without my MBP I am the hydrant.
> 
> eMacMan's suggestion to boot from the clone was a good one, but I was in a hurry to back up and put both the clone and Time Machine on the same external and just plugging it in to the Mini would ruin the TM backup, so I can't go there. Strange that they have the thing so long, three days now. Something must have them stumped.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C this morning, so I am off to mow the lawn for the first time this year. I can't remember ever being able to mow the lawn this early in May.


----------



## SINC

Our lawn saw its second mowing yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our lawn saw its second mowing yesterday.


Yes, but you folks get a real Spring ........ we don't.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, this might be of interest to you.

'Thang,' 'grrl,' and 'Facebook' added as official Scrabble words - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, this might be of interest to you.
> 
> 'Thang,' 'grrl,' and 'Facebook' added as official Scrabble words - The Globe and Mail


I saw that!

Gordan beat me in a game for the first time in months this past weekend... oh the shame, the agony of defeat. :-(


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Still getting used to this new look on ehMac....I don't "do" change well.....

The wind seems to have died down a bit here in Calgary thankfully. We've had our own fire issue here with 3 houses burning down overnight in the Citadel district. No doubt the wind played a part. 

At that one is under control. Poor Slave Lake people are in even bigger trouble. Very sad. 

Don - off to check out SAP soon.

Sonal - May the Scrabble Gods look kindly upon you and bless you with blanks and high point letters in the games to come.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Just 11C here and rain in the air.
> Off to have Daniel doing at Swedish test in order to
> get his on a language course, so he can have some
> Swedish before he start school in August. It's an IB school
> and they do the tutoring in English, but he needs to learn
> the local longo anyway.
> 
> Later dude.


Sounds great Caman. Hope Daniel does well on the test. 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Tell Daniel good luck from me. What is an "IB school"?


I'm guessing IB stands for International Baccalaureate ....an alternative path from the AP program.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I saw that!
> 
> Gordan beat me in a game for the first time in months this past weekend... oh the shame, the agony of defeat. :-(


Yes, the "agony of defeat" is a bitter fruit. Still, we love and respect you here in The Shang. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Be wise, accessorize. 
Mr Liam on his way to playschool.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Be wise, accessorize.
> Mr Liam on his way to playschool.


Way cool, Caman.  Sun glasses make him cool. Great picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Lots of meetings tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Thinking of you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## danalicious

friend said:


> Be wise, accessorize.
> Mr Liam on his way to playschool.


Caman, I like how he doubled up the hats and the jackets. He likes to be prepared?


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> 
> The wind seems to have died down a bit here in Calgary thankfully. We've had our own fire issue here with 3 houses burning down overnight in the Citadel district. No doubt the wind played a part.
> 
> At that one is under control. Poor Slave Lake people are in even bigger trouble. Very sad.


Good to know you are safe Kim. A friend of mine lives and Citadel and one of her son's friends lived in one of those houses that burned down.

I have been sad all day thinking about Slave Lake. I cannot fathom - nor do I ever want to know - what it feels like to be told to just go. Flee. Take nothing. 

How horrible.


----------



## friend

danalicious said:


> Caman, I like how he doubled up the hats and the jackets. He likes to be prepared?


Hi Dana. Indeed he does. 
I love when people dress the way they like, 
rather then "the way they should". 

Kim: He is 16 so they didn't let him take a test. 18 was the limit.
Now I'm chasing new courses for him. Soooo difficult to fix this. 

Good morning all. 

11C, rain in the air but some sunshine again anyway.
Going in a few minutes to see my cardiac specialist for the annual check up. 
The I'm going to fix my neighbours exhaust on his car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Hope things start getting a bit easier for you ASAP ........ to give you some time to get back to your music and writing. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has prepared some Swedish pancakes and some French toast this morning, but with good old Canadian maple syrup. A grand way to start the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, another windy day here in Alberta. Will it ever end?

Don't miss the video on SAP this morning about the great white lion hunter. It is one of my all-time favourite jokes done up cartoon style.

Apple called last night at 9:00 to tell me my MBP is ready, so I will be off to the city about 9:30 to pick it up. That means I can relax and not bother fighting with tomorrow's SAP and use the MBP later today. Now to grab a coffee and do some serious surfing.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

Woot! Swedish Pancakes...my specialty...to prepare as well as consuming them. Thanks Marc and JO!

Caman - Not sure I understand what the challenge was with regard to his age, but good luck with finding a suitable course for Daniel. 

Dana - Thanks. Yeah, those poor people of Slave Lake (and Citadel) ...I hope things get better for them very soon. 

Don - Sorry to hear about the continuing wind there. The winds seem to have died down here, finally. Phew. I hope the MBP is all better now. Off to check out SAP soon. 

It was great fun joining tilt et al for a good visit last evening. I wish we had more opportunities to do that. Canada being such a large place, it's a challenge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, Mohan is a fine fellow. We only had a couple of hours together, and I wish it was longer. He is the sort of person I could chat with for hours on end. Such is Life.

So, how is Life treating you these days? Back to running once again?


----------



## friend

Kim: If he was 18 he could get on the program for the summer with ease.
Now I was in luck and found him a course that on of the high school runs 
from the 16th of june for a month, so that was great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Caman. What sort of a course is it exactly?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Caman. What sort of a course is it exactly?


Hi Marc.
It's Swedish full time for the whole month. 
Daniel both wants and need to learn the local lingo
or he will have trouble getting in to the University later.


----------



## danalicious

Good evening all!
Nothing exciting today - just a day bogged down in work. Cient work, housework, kids' homework...hubby is away so I have the night off from wifework.


----------



## friend

Created a Flickr account for meselves photos.


----------



## friend

Evening Dana.


----------



## danalicious

HI Caman.
Colourful new avatar I see. What is it?


----------



## friend

danalicious said:


> Colourful new avatar I see. What is it?


No idea. 
But me like, me like a lot.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> It's Swedish full time for the whole month.
> Daniel both wants and need to learn the local lingo
> or he will have trouble getting in to the University later.


Makes sense, Caman. Good to see him that motivated.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good evening all!
> Nothing exciting today - just a day bogged down in work. Cient work, housework, kids' homework...hubby is away so I have the night off from wifework.


I hear you, Dana. I don't have any of Stephen's homework to watch over, but I have a load of grading to do these days. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Hope to see you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight is the night of the May full moon ........... which is almost as problematic as the August full moon ......... especially for those who have been bitten by a weredoxie. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

The moon is starting to rise in the southern sky here in St. John's, so it is time to pull the pin ........... and bar the doors and lock the doxies down in the basement. Their howling shall continue until dawn. 

Still, Jamie Oliver has a fine OtHD Breakfast (as in Over the Howling Day Breakfast) for us all tomorrow. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

9C and still rain in the air after last nights gushing of watery goodies.
The plants must be content today. They really needed that rainfall.
Today I'm going to get the neighbours car fixed, since it wasn't possible yesterday.
Then another doctors appointment for me, but at a hospital fairly close by.
Got to get the kids to start doing the dishes without me having to remind them.
At the moment it's just Daniel that is self-going in the chores department.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds as if things are starting to go a bit smoother for you. If true, I am glad.


----------



## Dr.G.

JO has made a grand OtHD Breakfast for us all. A great way to start the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A question from my wife re her new iMac. She has one of those fancy new mouse for the iMac, the one that looks like a pringles potato chip. She wants to know how, if it is possible, to right click on this mouse, as you would with a mouse with buttons on it. Any help???


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Yes, Mohan is a fine fellow. We only had a couple of hours together, and I wish it was longer. He is the sort of person I could chat with for hours on end. Such is Life.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days? Back to running once again?


Yes, Mohan is a very interesting person to chat with. 

I didn't run yesterday , but I ran 5K the day before. I'm trying to increase my pace...so far, I seem to have one speed and it's in low gear.

Today I may give it another try...or may wait one more day. I'm also trying to understand what my body needs for rest/change between runs. 

Glad you survived the howling! Thanks for the OTHD breakfast!



friend said:


> Created a Flickr account for meselves photos.


Cool! 


friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 9C and still rain in the air after last nights gushing of watery goodies.
> The plants must be content today. They really needed that rainfall.
> Today I'm going to get the neighbours car fixed, since it wasn't possible yesterday.
> Then another doctors appointment for me, but at a hospital fairly close by.
> Got to get the kids to start doing the dishes without me having to remind them.
> At the moment it's just Daniel that is self-going in the chores department.


We could use some rain here too. Very dry and dusty after all that wind. 
Are you fixing the same neighbor's car that you were fixing a while back? You're a good neighbor. 
Daniel will set a good example for the rest of your crew. That's great!
Good luck with your appointment. 
I like your new avatar, but I have no idea what it is either.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A question from my wife re her new iMac. She has one of those fancy new mouse for the iMac, the one that looks like a pringles potato chip. She wants to know how, if it is possible, to right click on this mouse, as you would with a mouse with buttons on it. Any help???


Simple, just hold down the "Control" key and then left click the mouse. They are called a Magic Mouse, BTW.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Kim, sorry I missed the Calgary meet up, but perhaps another time. Did the biker dude behave himself Kim?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Kim, sorry I missed the Calgary meet up, but perhaps another time. Did the biker dude behave himself Kim?


Yeah, we're sorry you missed it too!

Which biker dude? They _all_ have, had and/or want bikes. Even I once had a Honda 90, but I was hesitant to mention it as I think any of the others' bikes would eat a Honda 90 for a nice light snack.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Yeah, we're sorry you missed it too!
> 
> Which biker dude? They _all_ have, had and/or want bikes. Even I once had a Honda 90, but I was hesitant to mention it as I think any of the others' bikes would eat a Honda 90 for a nice light snack.


The Iron Horse dude.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Glad your running is getting back on track. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Simple, just hold down the "Control" key and then left click the mouse. They are called a Magic Mouse, BTW.


Merci, Don. I have the Mac mouse with the little scroll ball, which I really like, and use it for my MBP, but this new Magic Mouse is strange.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> The Iron Horse dude.


Yes, FeXL was very well behaved, as were his 2 other "iron horse" buddies, tilt was talking about the Goldwing he used to have and TR was showing off pictures of what he wants for his next bike. I had no bike pictures and only Honda 90 stories, so didn't tell them. I did however, go admire FeXL's gorgeous bike.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, FeXL was very well behaved, as were his 2 other "iron horse" buddies, tilt was talking about the Goldwing he used to have and TR was showing off pictures of what he wants for his next bike. I had no bike pictures and only Honda 90 stories, so didn't tell them. I did however, go admire FeXL's gorgeous bike.


Kim, I once had a little Honda 125, so we could have swapped stories.


----------



## friend

Indeed Marc. Thanks.
It's a great relief, and I'm sure it will get even better.

Kim: Me too. It's nice, but I don't have a clue either what it is.
Maybe the lazy bone inside all of us in it's full feature. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM here in St.John's, so that will mark the start of High Tea whenever it is 4PM where you are today?


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all: I'll have some tea please Marc. Tova got her brand new doggie today. She was a surprise, as she was a she, black and a ......................................wait for it.....................................................POODLE! Mabel is about 5 pounds and is a miniature. I'll try to get a picture up loaded as soon as I change the quality level of my camera.

This should be fun.


----------



## KC4

Well, Rp! A Poodle named Mabel! That's great - I love poodles. They are very intelligent dogs and I bet that she will make a wonderful companion and assistant for Tova. 
Congrats to you and Tova!

As far as Mabel's small size goes, tugging Tova off of her feet won't be such an issue now.

Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## KC4

Good night Caman!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all: I'll have some tea please Marc. Tova got her brand new doggie today. She was a surprise, as she was a she, black and a ......................................wait for it.....................................................POODLE! Mabel is about 5 pounds and is a miniature. I'll try to get a picture up loaded as soon as I change the quality level of my camera.
> 
> This should be fun.


Kudos, Rp and Tova. Yes, let us see pics ASAP. Mazel tov to you both on your new pup. How old is she?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning.


----------



## Rps

Intoducting Mabel:


----------



## Dr.G.

Really cute, Rp. How old is she?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Thanks for the updates. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Overcast, but 14C, so all is not lost.
Pay day today, so I,m going with Daniel and maybe Hanna
to fill up the cup boards and fridge.
We are going to do more baking and start making different sprouts 
and cooking the beans ourselves, as well as growing herbs and stuff
on the balcony. Thus becoming more healthy and saving a bit of money
in the process. It will be taster too I'm sure.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, sounds like you have a bit of a green thumb and that's a good thing. Today's video on SAP may interest you with some Korean youngsters playing guitar. While they are quite talented, they are somewhat creepy at the same time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. Deborah and I are going to grow various things this summer as well. I already have my tomato plants about 6 inches high, having started them indoor from seed. We grow them in containers that are out on the back deck. That way, the doxies can't get into them in any way.

Jamie Oliver has another fine breakfast for us all this morning. So, it's off to work now. Later.


----------



## friend

I'm going to the shop now,
but first two new jokes.

What did one angry garbage man say another?
"Man. You are dump."

Why did the recycling engineer get fired?
He showed up at work waisted.

Now, laugh and be my friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm going to the shop now,
> but first two new jokes.
> 
> What did one angry garbage man say another?
> "Man. You are dump."
> 
> Why did the recycling engineer get fired?
> He showed up at work waisted.
> 
> Now, laugh and be my friends.


Good ones, Caman. I shall be your friend. Have a good day.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Really cute, Rp. How old is she?


Hi Marc, she is 1 1/2 and very very tiny.....


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Good morning Camán, sounds like you have a bit of a green thumb and that's a good thing. Today's video on SAP may interest you with some Korean youngsters playing guitar. While they are quite talented, they are somewhat creepy at the same time.


I have to agree there Don, to me it only looks like one of the kids is having a good time, other than that robot-ville, they seem to have that axe-murderer smile.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Marc - Thanks for JO/breakfast ....I've been spending some time trying to figure out how to get to NL from PEI for a few days this summer. Lee says "Just get us cheap flights from Charlottetown to St. John's"..."easy" he says.....BAAAAhahahaah! Snort. There is no such thing. He might as well have said, "Let's hitch a ride on a Sea Sasquatch!" The ferries are cheaper (but not by much) and they require much more time in the way of traveling as there are no ferries between PEI and NL. 

Rp - Very cute and spunky looking Mabel..hard to tell how small she is though....I bet she can jump. 

Caman - Good luck with the gardening. I'm never sure if I save moey when I grow my own vegetables because when mine are ready for harvesting, the same types of vegetables are on sale in the supermarkets....but I get the satisfaction of knowing that I grew them and that they aren't full of pesticides. Those thoughts make them taste even better.

Don - Off to check SAP soon...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, she is 1 1/2 and very very tiny.....


A good age, Rp. She looks like a puppy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Marc - Thanks for JO/breakfast ....I've been spending some time trying to figure out how to get to NL from PEI for a few days this summer. Lee says "Just get us cheap flights from Charlottetown to St. John's"..."easy" he says.....BAAAAhahahaah! Snort. There is no such thing. He might as well have said, "Let's hitch a ride on a Sea Sasquatch!" The ferries are cheaper (but not by much) and they require much more time in the way of traveling as there are no ferries between PEI and NL.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, Kim. Deborah hates to go to dog shows in PEI via plane. She would rather fly to Halifax, rent a car and drive. It is NOT an easy trip ...... but it is worth it. If you and Lee come, be sure to drop in to see us. You would be one of the few persons who could say that you talked to both me and Mohan.
Click to expand...


----------



## friend

Afternoon me friends. 

Turned out to be a pretty good day with nice weather and all.
Going to start dinner now, ovenbaked zucchini, béchamel sauce 
with mushrooms on pasta. 

The only thing was that I went to a meeting at Aiofe's and Ciarán's
school and they will sent a "worry report" as they call it to the Social Services.
This happens once a month, that someone report us. Why do you ask?
Well, I'm a sole parent, a man, with 7 children. Off course I should be checked
out and certainly i must be in need of help and supervision!
F...ng eejets. 
Luckily I know a few people at the Social Services, so all that happens is that
one of them calls me and tells that they received the report and that's it really.
But still....... It wouldn't have happen on Ireland.

By the way, here s Daniel on the tube today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good picture of Daniel, Caman. I hear what you are saying about social services. When I was a single parent with a disabled 7 year old and a 4 year old, I could not get any help for Shaina. I did not want anything financially, but just some physiotherapy. So, hang in there, my friend.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


Not too bad, though I'm travelling to Boston tomorrow for my cousin's med school graduation, so I am trying to remember what I need to remember...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not too bad, though I'm travelling to Boston tomorrow for my cousin's med school graduation, so I am trying to remember what I need to remember...


Cool. "They loved me in Boston" ............... was that me or was that Willy Loman in "Death of a Salesman"???

Anyway, have fun.


----------



## sharonmac09

good day everyone!

Wow Camen! Daniel sure is a good looking fella! You are so right about social services. Even though I have never been involved with them, I have heard horror stories. Many of the workers can be brutal and unfair. I suppose it all depends on their moods! I think....

Hey hi Marc, Rp, Kim, Sonal, et al
I hope things are well with you all.

Oh yeah, the weather is simply gorgeous here. We have forgotten what the sun looks like!!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> KC4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, Kim. Deborah hates to go to dog shows in PEI via plane. She would rather fly to Halifax, rent a car and drive. It is NOT an easy trip ...... but it is worth it. If you and Lee come, be sure to drop in to see us. You would be one of the few persons who could say that you talked to both me and Mohan.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great to be able to make that claim. Plus, being able to claim I have seen the famous Doxies. (Kacey wishes to be able to make this claim as well) However, the more I look into the logistics of doing this as a side trip, the more challenging I realize it is. We want to also be able to visit Gros Morne National Park and whale watch near Bay Bulls. ..They are only on opposite sides of the island....which is also larger than I originally pictured.
> 
> 
> friend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon me friends.
> 
> Turned out to be a pretty good day with nice weather and all.
> Going to start dinner now, ovenbaked zucchini, béchamel sauce
> with mushrooms on pasta.
> 
> The only thing was that I went to a meeting at Aiofe's and Ciarán's
> school and they will sent a "worry report" as they call it to the Social Services.
> This happens once a month, that someone report us. Why do you ask?
> Well, I'm a sole parent, a man, with 7 children. Off course I should be checked
> out and certainly i must be in need of help and supervision!
> F...ng eejets.
> Luckily I know a few people at the Social Services, so all that happens is that
> one of them calls me and tells that they received the report and that's it really.
> But still....... It wouldn't have happen on Ireland.
> 
> By the way, here s Daniel on the tube today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great candid shot of Daniel, Caman.
> Sorry to hear about the report being made to social services. People are so worried seeing you balancing seven spinning plates at once that they try to "help" by giving you a little shove. Hang in there!
> 
> 
> sharonmac09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> good day everyone!
> 
> Wow Camen! Daniel sure is a good looking fella! You are so right about social services. Even though I have never been involved with them, I have heard horror stories. Many of the workers can be brutal and unfair. I suppose it all depends on their moods! I think....
> 
> Hey hi Marc, Rp, Kim, Sonal, et al
> I hope things are well with you all.
> 
> Oh yeah, the weather is simply gorgeous here. We have forgotten what the sun looks like!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All is well here, thanks Sharon. I've started running for exercise and today I logged my best pace (7:51/km). The fact that a thunderstorm was brewing on the way home probably had an influence on my time. (snort)
> 
> Glad you are getting nice weather. How are things otherwise with you?
Click to expand...


----------



## friend

Well me friends, all I will do is endure the ignorance and idiosyncrasy of the unwise.
I can but shake me head and wish Santa will bring them brains to fill this year.

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sharon. How is Life treating you these days? Good to see you back once again with the Shang Gang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I have seen the whales quite often down at Bay Bulls, but have not been to Gros Morne yet. The east coast of NL is far different than the west coast of the island of Newfoundland. Still, this is where the iceberg and the whales are located .............. as well as the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Well me friends, all I will do is endure the ignorance and idiosyncrasy of the unwise.
> I can but shake me head and wish Santa will bring them brains to fill this year.
> 
> Nite.


Good night, Caman. I would wish for something else from Santa, since I don't think that is forthcoming for them. We shall see. Peace my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Jamie Oliver is making a grand TGIF Breakfast as I write. Caman, that was a great idea to hire him for the morning meal.


----------



## friend

God morning Marc and all. 

Agree, he is worth his weight in saffron.
How are you this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, an interesting look at physics in today's video on SAP. It's going to be a lovely day here at 25°.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

I just took Kacey driving this morning..er, or should I say, she just took me driving......my hair should relax down to its normal level in a few hours. Sheesh!

Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc and JO. Always a treat.

Now, I'm off to find out what those dang squirrels are doing outside...they are making a racket and I'm concerned they are vandalizing my house. I may have to resort to my gluing peanuts to the middle of the road trick again.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I just took Kacey driving this morning..er, or should I say, she just took me driving......my hair should relax down to its normal level in a few hours. Sheesh!
> 
> Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc and JO. Always a treat.
> 
> Now, I'm off to find out what those dang squirrels are doing outside...they are making a racket and I'm concerned they are vandalizing my house. I may have to resort to my gluing peanuts to the middle of the road trick again.


Afternoon, Kim. Tell Kacey to drive carefully ......... especially if you folks are driving here in NL. Lots of moose on the road these days.

As for squirrels, get a doxie or two.


----------



## eMacMan

Also warn Kacey if you're heading south, the Mounties are working all weekend and are pretty pissed about it so we expect to see a lot of tickets written


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> All is well here, thanks Sharon. I've started running for exercise and today I logged my best pace (7:51/km). The fact that a thunderstorm was brewing on the way home probably had an influence on my time. (snort)
> 
> Glad you are getting nice weather. How are things otherwise with you?
> 
> 
> 
> You ran/speed walked 1 km in 7:51 min?? You sure you didn't have just an impending thundershower chasing you home? You must've had a tail wind too! Or a doxie chasing you? :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> friend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well me friends, all I will do is endure the ignorance and idiosyncrasy of the unwise.
> I can but shake me head and wish Santa will bring them brains to fill this year.
> 
> Nite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you Caman. I fear that it will take more than just brains. They also need a good dose of empathy AND a good swift kick in the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening, Sharon. How is Life treating you these days? Good to see you back once again with the Shang Gang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Marc! Life is treating me well. Work is happening... summer is almost here... just had my annual lobster treat which means warm gorgeous weather is now enmeshed here for the next several months!
> 
> 
> 
> KC4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I just took Kacey driving this morning..er, or should I say, she just took me driving......my hair should relax down to its normal level in a few hours. Sheesh!
> 
> Thanks for the TGIF breakfast Marc and JO. Always a treat.
> 
> Now, I'm off to find out what those dang squirrels are doing outside...they are making a racket and I'm concerned they are vandalizing my house. I may have to resort to my gluing peanuts to the middle of the road trick again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mwahahahahah careful there Kim! They will just morph into.... zombie squirrels, all the better to attack your house!! Marc, you'll have to send those fearsome doxies there!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sharon. Glad to hear that all goes well with you. 

"Marc, you'll have to send those fearsome doxies there!" They are on the way. "Death before dishonor".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## danalicious

Good evening Shang!
We had a big day around here today: my youngest received an award at school - The Character Matters Achievement Award for Perseverance. :lmao:

I kid you not.

When did being obstinate and stubborn become perseverance?? 

But he's 5 and ridiculously proud of himself, so we had to celebrate this remarkable acheivement.

Naturally, I expect my uber sensitive older son to come home with the Empathy award.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I just took Kacey driving this morning..er, or should I say, she just took me driving......my hair should relax down to its normal level in a few hours. Sheesh!
> 
> Now, I'm off to find out what those dang squirrels are doing outside...they are making a racket and I'm concerned they are vandalizing my house. I may have to resort to my gluing peanuts to the middle of the road trick again.


You are a brave woman Kim - tackling a new driver and some naughty rodents in the same day! :clap:


----------



## SINC

Hey Dana, congrats on the little guy's sticktoitiveness. Hope he keeps that his entire life.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

I told Jamie that should put something on or he will get a cold.
Sorry ladies. 

13c and only a tiny bit overcast.
Got woken up by arguments over nutella spread and quantity.
Aiofe wanted a third sandwich, but was informed by Liam that
da doesn't allow that, unless you eat it with another topping.
It wasn't too bad and didn't last for long, but I'm up.
Well, well. I got last night dishes done, so something good came
out of my earlier-then-expected rise. 
Now for some more serious business: Coffee.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> mwahahahahah careful there Kim! They will just morph into.... zombie squirrels, all the better to attack your house!! Marc, you'll have to send those fearsome doxies there!





Dr.G. said:


> They are on the way. "Death before dishonor".


Oh, it's baaad....worse than zombies....Doxies better be careful...









danalicious said:


> Good evening Shang!
> We had a big day around here today: my youngest received an award at school - The Character Matters Achievement Award for Perseverance. :lmao:
> 
> I kid you not.
> 
> When did being obstinate and stubborn become perseverance??
> 
> But he's 5 and ridiculously proud of himself, so we had to celebrate this remarkable acheivement.
> 
> Naturally, I expect my uber sensitive older son to come home with the Empathy award.


Hah! Good for him, Dana! Congratulations to you and your young son. 



danalicious said:


> You are a brave woman Kim - tackling a new driver and some naughty rodents in the same day! :clap:


Thanks, I'll need the courage for both...especially since the teen interpreted my instructions this morning to "move into the intersection" at a left turn on a green light as "go ahead and turn" ...despite oncoming traffic.  (She stopped, just in time) 



friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I told Jamie that should put something on or he will get a cold.
> Sorry ladies.
> 
> 13c and only a tiny bit overcast.
> Got woken up by arguments over nutella spread and quantity.
> Aiofe wanted a third sandwich, but was informed by Liam that
> da doesn't allow that, unless you eat it with another topping.
> It wasn't too bad and didn't last for long, but I'm up.
> Well, well. I got last night dishes done, so something good came
> out of my earlier-then-expected rise.
> Now for some more serious business: Coffee.


Awww Caman, can't Jamie just wear an apron? He keeps the kitchen warm enough...

Nutella is great stuff. I think other wars have begun over rights and free access to it. 

You' could settle it by eating it all yourself.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Awww Caman, can't Jamie just wear an apron? He keeps the kitchen warm enough...
> 
> Nutella is great stuff. I think other wars have begun over rights and free access to it.
> 
> You' could settle it by eating it all yourself.


Good morning dear lady.

He could, but then I might go blind. 

No Nutella for me, I'm trying to lose weight. 
Anyway, there was no fighting, so that was good.


----------



## friend

Shower and then off to the park with Aiofe and Liam.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good evening Shang!
> We had a big day around here today: my youngest received an award at school - The Character Matters Achievement Award for Perseverance. :lmao:
> 
> I kid you not.
> 
> When did being obstinate and stubborn become perseverance??
> 
> But he's 5 and ridiculously proud of himself, so we had to celebrate this remarkable acheivement.
> 
> Naturally, I expect my uber sensitive older son to come home with the Empathy award.


Kidos to them both, Dana. Fine awards, especially for children who shall grow up to be adults.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for making JO get dressed. Coffee and a quick breakfast for me as well. Merci.


----------



## friend

Morning marc.

Coming up. I put Mr j on it, with clothes on.
Going now, see ye later.

Leaving ye with an explanatory lego version of the outcome of the presidential election.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning marc.
> 
> Coming up. I put Mr j on it, with clothes on.
> Going now, see ye later.
> 
> Leaving ye with an explanatory lego version of the outcome of the presidential election.


Good one, Caman. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning all. We had a family BBQ last night and little Jett helped me with the cooking. Later he crawled up on my knee to show me a picture of a truck on his auntie's iPad. It was a big red truck. I said to him, that's sure a nice green truck Jett. Oh grampa, he said, you always get your colours mixed up. I guess I got told.

Check out the Old Swingers Pete and Beulah in today's video on SAP.


----------



## friend

Making pizza.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Making pizza.


Cool. Save me a slice or two. Thanks.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Save me a slice or two. Thanks.


Of course.


----------



## friend

Ate 2 much pizza.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ate 2 much pizza.


Send some here. Suppertime here in St.John's .........


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> ... Suppertime here in St.John's .........


Eat fast. The world is about to end, except a half hour earlier in Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr T said:


> Eat fast. The world is about to end, except a half hour earlier in Newfoundland and Labrador.


:lmao::lmao:

I am ready. Come what may, we shall survive. Paix, mon ami.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. See you at Sunday brunch. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> 
> I am ready. Come what may, we shall survive. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Cannot reply, the world just ended. See you on the other side...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr T said:


> Cannot reply, the world just ended. See you on the other side...


Sorry to hear this, Terry. See you then and there. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Terry. See you then and there. Paix, mon ami.


No, wait, that was just a dark cloud, and it passed by, headed for Vancouver.

Of course, there are people who have their theories about what should happen to Vancouver...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr T said:


> No, wait, that was just a dark cloud, and it passed by, headed for Vancouver.
> 
> Of course, there are people who have their theories about what should happen to Vancouver...


Well, it is 11:29 PM here in St.John's, so it won't be long now. We shall see.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> Well, it is 11:29 PM here in St.John's, so it won't be long now. We shall see.


Well, let me know asap, as I have touched up the chains for my chainsaws, fueled up our weed-trimmers, and lined up the tractor and other tools, ready to start them up tomorrow morning. Not to mention my work in Language Recovery stuff, but that is another story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr T said:


> Well, let me know asap, as I have touched up the chains for my chainsaws, fueled up our weed-trimmers, and lined up the tractor and other tools, ready to start them up tomorrow morning. Not to mention my work in Language Recovery stuff, but that is another story.


Well, it's now midnight here in St. John's and all is quiet. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Why not join us for Sunday Brunch? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Was able to sleep in this morning as Jamie Oliver was busy in the kitchen getting our Sunday Brunch ready for us all when we rise to face the new day. Let's enjoy and be thankful for his efforts.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

19C and slight overcast.
Tired and sluggish. Long week done, new one on the horizon.
Going to try to get some ........ Nah.
Nap.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Rain and 14° here this morning. Interesting video on how to peel boiled potatoes by the famous "Mary Ann" of Gilligan's Island fame.

I leave on my annual camping trip to Battleford, SK. with the boys Wed. to Sat. and I sure don't like the forecast:


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good trip, Don. I trust that you shall be in the RV rather than in a tent? Camping in a tent and in the rain is no fun.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Have a good trip, Don. I trust that you shall be in the RV rather than in a tent? Camping in a tent and in the rain is no fun.


The rain is no problem Marc, as you can see below we have all the comforts of home.


----------



## Rps

Monring all: Rainy here today Don, Marc, and all.

Marc and Don I thought you might like this:

YouTube - ‪Baseball - Interview: Unbelievable Bare Hand Catch!!‬‏

Great catch.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Monring all: Rainy here today Don, Marc, and all.
> 
> Marc and Don I thought you might like this:
> 
> YouTube - ‪Baseball - Interview: Unbelievable Bare Hand Catch!!‬‏
> 
> Great catch.....


Afternoon, Rp. Great catch! Still, I feel that Wilie Mays' catch was THE catch, but I am biased.

So, how is Mabel getting along with the family?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Glad to see that we haven't all be raptured. But I guess that means I'll have to pay my bills this month after all. 

I wonder if there is anyone who racked up a bunch of credit card debit believing that it wouldn't matter after yesterday?


----------



## friend

I don't like when my heart plays up.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Glad to see that we haven't all be raptured. But I guess that means I'll have to pay my bills this month after all.
> 
> I wonder if there is anyone who racked up a bunch of credit card debit believing that it wouldn't matter after yesterday?


Sadly, some people sold most of what they owned and gave things away waiting for this day to come. 

How is your running coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I don't like when my heart plays up.


Caman, as in being in love, or having something like a heart attack?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Great catch! Still, I feel that Wilie Mays' catch was THE catch, but I am biased.
> 
> So, how is Mabel getting along with the family?


I guess this is where the battle begins. I never did think that May's catch was such a big deal. He was a major leaguer and should have gotten that ball. What made the "PLAY" great, and something many broadcasters forget to mention, was the throw back.....that made the play great! When you consider the distance he ran to get the ball and toss the ball back into play, that was amazing, and one which I think can only be matched by Jeter's backhanded put out assit at home plate with the Yankees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess this is where the battle begins. I never did think that May's catch was such a big deal. He was a major leaguer and should have gotten that ball. What made the "PLAY" great, and something many broadcasters forget to mention, was the throw back.....that made the play great! When you consider the distance he ran to get the ball and toss the ball back into play, that was amazing, and one which I think can only be matched by Jeter's backhanded put out assit at home plate with the Yankees.


Mays did say to Monte Irvin that he "had it all the way". I too agree that it was the throw back to hold the runners from scoring that made the play. Still, as a boy, when I went to see the Giants in their last homestand against Pittsburgh back in 1957, my father and I walked off the distance from where he started to where he caught the ball, and then to look back to where he threw the ball to the cutoff man. Amazing!!!


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, as in being in love, or having something like a heart attack?


I sometimes get irregular heart rhythm, as like today.
As for in love...
Ha, not likely. Learned my lesson, 
and as well, it's our last anniversary today. tptptptp


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I sometimes get irregular heart rhythm, as like today.
> As for in love...
> Ha, not likely. Learned my lesson,
> and as well, it's our last anniversary today. tptptptp


Thanks for the clarification, Caman. Hope that by tomorrow you shall be back to a normal heart rhythm. Peace and good night, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

*Hello!*

Not to be off topic or anything, but I thought I would stop in and say a well needed hello! I haven't talked to you guys in soooo long! but, sadly enough i am not without ulterior motives. you see my mother and father (KC4) are trying to decide whether or not i should get to go on this adventure of a lifetime called Class Afloat. They are definitely on the fence about it. So if you guys know anyone who has been on Class Afloat, or have any feedback for me, i welcome it! ( preferably in favor of it  ). For more information Home - Class Afloat

THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> How is your running coming along?


Not well, I'm sad to say. I hurt my "good" knee somehow again yesterday and today I can hardly bear to walk on it....off to the physiotherapist ASAP.


----------



## KC4

KC4TheSequel said:


> Not to be off topic or anything, but I thought I would stop in and say a well needed hello! I haven't talked to you guys in soooo long! but, sadly enough i am not without ulterior motives. you see my mother and father (KC4) are trying to decide whether or not i should get to go on this adventure of a lifetime called Class Afloat. They are definitely on the fence about it. So if you guys know anyone who has been on Class Afloat, or have any feedback for me, i welcome it! ( preferably in favor of it  ). For more information Home - Class Afloat
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!


Hahahha! Nice try bucko....neither the Doxies nor the Shang Gang will campaign on your behalf......and your _father_ is KC4? Hmmm, verrry interestink.

Don't forget to remind all that this year there's a new ship, since the old one sank off the coast of Brazil last year.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

KC4 said:


> Hahahha! Nice try bucko....the Doxies nor the Shang Gang will campaign on your behalf......and your _father_ is KC4? Hmmm, verrry interestink.
> 
> Don't forget to remind all that this year there's a new ship, since the old one sank off the coast of Brazil last year.



you know what i mean and I really hope they will help me out here


----------



## The G3 Man

KC4TheSequel said:


> Not to be off topic or anything, but I thought I would stop in and say a well needed hello! I haven't talked to you guys in soooo long! but, sadly enough i am not without ulterior motives. you see my mother and father (KC4) are trying to decide whether or not i should get to go on this adventure of a lifetime called Class Afloat. They are definitely on the fence about it. So if you guys know anyone who has been on Class Afloat, or have any feedback for me, i welcome it! ( preferably in favor of it  ). For more information Home - Class Afloat
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!



Sorry, I'm with your mother on this one. Too risky.

-M


----------



## SINC

Morning all, no breakfast yet, Jamie must have slept in. No time to eat anyway. I'm off to get caught up and to stockpile some material so I have less to do during my upcoming camp out with the boys in Battleford Wednesday thru Saturday. Enjoy your holiday Monday all.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Not well, I'm sad to say. I hurt my "good" knee somehow again yesterday and today I can hardly bear to walk on it....off to the physiotherapist ASAP.


Hi Kim, does you knee hurt when you are going up hill? Also do you pro or supinate? If you don't know look at your heels? You may need inserts and if you already have them try to shorten your stride. Also what is your routine, you should be running about 3 times per week with a healing day between each run.

Rp


----------



## Rps

Say Don thanks for the tone generator, it was a hit with the kids .... wouldn't one of those be great on a large screen in a Kari-bar.......... wouldn't want to think about that too long.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4TheSequel said:


> Not to be off topic or anything, but I thought I would stop in and say a well needed hello! I haven't talked to you guys in soooo long! but, sadly enough i am not without ulterior motives. you see my mother and father (KC4) are trying to decide whether or not i should get to go on this adventure of a lifetime called Class Afloat. They are definitely on the fence about it. So if you guys know anyone who has been on Class Afloat, or have any feedback for me, i welcome it! ( preferably in favor of it  ). For more information Home - Class Afloat
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!


Morning, Kacey. I was once in a dispute between your parents and you about owning a doxie pup or hedgehog. Thus, I shall not take sides. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Not well, I'm sad to say. I hurt my "good" knee somehow again yesterday and today I can hardly bear to walk on it....off to the physiotherapist ASAP.





KC4 said:


> Hahahha! Nice try bucko....neither the Doxies nor the Shang Gang will campaign on your behalf......and your _father_ is KC4? Hmmm, verrry interestink.
> 
> Don't forget to remind all that this year there's a new ship, since the old one sank off the coast of Brazil last year.


Sorry to hear this, Kim. With osteoarthritis in both knees, my running days ended about 5 years ago. 

Took a poll of the seven doxies here, and three are in favor, three are against, with one abstaining. So, it shall have to be your call along with Lee. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Jamie Oliver has made a fine Victoria Day Brunch for us all just now, so let's enjoy a restful day. Sadly, it is not a holiday for Memorial faculty or students, just staff.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Jamie Oliver has made a fine Victoria Day Brunch for us all just now, so let's enjoy a restful day. Sadly, it is not a holiday for Memorial faculty or students, just staff.


Morning Marc, have 24 weekend. Or as I like to say " dead Queen's Birthday", which is strange since I don't think the 24th was her actual birthday, but any way hope things are going well. You must in the stretch drive on the semister year by now.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning all!

So sorry to hear about your good knee Kim! You must have tried to compensate for your bum knee and thus tweaked your healthy knee. 

Hi Rp! How's things in your neck of the woods? 

Hi Marc! How are you?


----------



## Sonal

Just a quick wave from Logan airport in Boston.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, have 24 weekend. Or as I like to say " dead Queen's Birthday", which is strange since I don't think the 24th was her actual birthday, but any way hope things are going well. You must in the stretch drive on the semister year by now.


Morning, Rp. Even after 34 years here in St. John's, May 24th weekend still does not have much meaning for me. It is not a university holiday, so it is just another day for me. Still, my wife and son are sleeping in so some of us here are enjoying the holiday.

We are now two weeks into the six week Intersession. That will be followed by a six week Summer session. This will be the last year I teach undergrad courses during Intersession and Summer. With two grad courses and two undergrad courses in each of Intersession and Summer session, it is just too much for me. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you these days? How is Mabel?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Just a quick wave from Logan airport in Boston.


Morning, Sonal. They love you in Boston ............ along with Willy Loman. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> So sorry to hear about your good knee Kim! You must have tried to compensate for your bum knee and thus tweaked your healthy knee.
> 
> Hi Rp! How's things in your neck of the woods?
> 
> Hi Marc! How are you?


Morning, Sharon. I am fine. Taking a break from grading to transplant some tomato plants into larger containers. Hopefully, they will form a nice root ball about the size of my fist and then be ready for transplantation on Canada Day. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm doing well Marc. Things are fine here.. can't complain! Mmmm I should start a vegetable patch here in the backyard! Homegrown tomatoes are so delectable!!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> I'm doing well Marc. Things are fine here.. can't complain! Mmmm I should start a vegetable patch here in the backyard! Homegrown tomatoes are so delectable!!


I started the seeds late last year, and did not get them outside until mid-July. We still had about 200+ tomatoes until about early Nov. This year, I am starting them earlier, and going to put out more plants than last year. I put them in containers so that I am able to move them about and even move them indoors, as I did when Hurricane Igor hit last fall. I LOVE organically grown, fresh tomotoes right off of the vine. I sit outside and eat them as I would an apple. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife has packed a picnic lunch and we are going to go and watch for ice bergs along the coast. Wish us luck.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good luck Marc and you too Deb. Wouldn't it be something if you get an awesome inspiring spectacle of the bergs calving! Whoo!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 


Rps said:


> Hi Kim, does you knee hurt when you are going up hill? Also do you pro or supinate? If you don't know look at your heels? You may need inserts and if you already have them try to shorten your stride. Also what is your routine, you should be running about 3 times per week with a healing day between each run.
> 
> Rp


Well, my "good" knee hurts when I go uphill (or up stairs) and my "bad" knee hurts going down. So I just slither up and down the stairs on my belly these days. 

I have corrective orthotics already and they do help. Your point about the stride is intersting though. I have been trying to lengthen my stride to increase my pace. Maybe that's the stress that caused this mysterious injury. It wasn't a sudden event, just a gradual soreness evolving into pain.

Yep, I run every other day, with some other type of workout (strength, core, etc) in the days between. I also take one complete rest day a week.



Dr.G. said:


> Took a poll of the seven doxies here, and three are in favor, three are against, with one abstaining. So, it shall have to be your call along with Lee. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Hahahah! Thanks for the poll. It's good to know that the Doxies as a group are as undecided as I am. It's a big decision and we are doing the research and giving it serious consideration before making a decision. 
You can see Kacey's extreme eagerness. She's basically tried to enlist the world, no, the universe, in support of her quest. 

Hope you see some great bergs! 



sharonmac09 said:


> So sorry to hear about your good knee Kim! You must have tried to compensate for your bum knee and thus tweaked your healthy knee.


Thanks Sharon. I have wondered the same thing about how my good knee now has become the bad guy. Lots of ice and elevation seem to be helping, but I'm very dubious that I will be able to run in Sunday's race. 



Sonal said:


> Just a quick wave from Logan airport in Boston.


Too bad you don't have time to do a little exploration of Boston. I love that charming city. 
Have a great time Sonal.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, if your knees are hurting its a gate issue. You shorten your stride to decrease the possibility of landing your place foot on an angle and thus putting undo stress on the knee joint. I also think you should consider a cycle in your training ( not meaning bike riding ) your body needs to recover and I'm not sure you are allowing enough time. Try this, bike for 10km on a station bike, rest the next day, run 5Km on day two, rest from running but do stretch and other exercises on day three, run 10 km on day four, rest on day five, bike 15km on day six, rest on day seven. Then slowly build up your cycle to increase your kms, such as 7 km on day two and 15 kms on day three etc....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, if your knees are hurting its a gate issue. You shorten your stride to decrease the possibility of landing your place foot on an angle and thus putting undo stress on the knee joint. I also think you should consider a cycle in your training ( not meaning bike riding ) your body needs to recover and I'm not sure you are allowing enough time. Try this, bike for 10km on a station bike, rest the next day, run 5Km on day two, rest from running but do stretch and other exercises on day three, run 10 km on day four, rest on day five, bike 15km on day six, rest on day seven. Then slowly build up your cycle to increase your kms, such as 7 km on day two and 15 kms on day three etc....


Thanks Rp. Are you saying that you think I should shorten my stride, or that I am shortening my stride, causing the problem? Distance/stamina is not my biggest problem - I can do distance (10- 13K) , but my pace can be brutally slow and needs improvement. If I lengthen my stride, that's fewer step impacts per kilometer. That should be better, right? 

I should probably join one of those running clinics - they may be able to help with running posture and pacing.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, I've never seen you run but what you might have is a stamina issue. We often try to lengthen our stride to make up for stamina. Marathons are about steady pace and keeping your timing. When I say shorten your stride I mean to literally take smaller more controlled steps, that will keep you moving and build your stamina. When I coached race walking I used to look for middle distance runners and converted them to shorter strides. Try this, go out for a 2km run but race walk it...... place your one foot infront of the other without lifting ( you always must have one foot on the ground unlike the leaping you see in running ) then come back and tell me how your knees are Okay.


----------



## KC4

OK, interesting Rp. I won't do it right away because my knees are still too sore to normally walk comfortably right now...but I will test your race-walking idea as soon as I can.

When walking out before, I usually walk with an extended quick gait (I have longer legs/long stride) and while I keep the bounce out of my step, I don't think it's the real race-walker's gait. This hasn't hurt my knees in the past, that I can recall.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> OK, interesting Rp. I won't do it right away because my knees are still too sore to normally walk comfortably right now...but I will test your race-walking idea as soon as I can.
> 
> When walking out before, I usually walk with an extended quick gait (I have longer legs/long stride) and while I keep the bounce out of my step, I don't think it's the real race-walker's gait. This hasn't hurt my knees in the past, that I can recall.


Kim, I know all too well the knee pain you are experiencing. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we did not see any icebergs, nor any whales, but we had a grand drive along the coast.


----------



## Rps

Is this the normal time for icebergs Marc, is there a season for them?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, icebergs are a common sight along the eastern coast of Newfoundland and Labrador from March until July. They originate from the glaciers of West Greenland and drift southward due to the Labrador Current. When they hit the influence of the Gulf Stream, and any winds, that will determne if they get this close to St.John's. Winds from the northeast bring them here, and winds from the southwest cause them to be too far away to see. Still, nothing so far. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Nite.
Will write some tomorrow me friends. 

Kacey: No!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.
> Will write some tomorrow me friends.
> 
> Kacey: No!


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, now would be a good time for me to call it a night as well. A busy and early day for me tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> I started the seeds late last year, and did not get them outside until mid-July. We still had about 200+ tomatoes until about early Nov....:


Just for context - do you mean 200 plants? 200 varieties? The most I ever grew was about 45 varieties of tomato one year, just the minimum of 30 plants each to keep the seed stock going. This year all I am growing is shiso (akajiso and aojiso) and sunroot (Helianthus tuberosus), just to maintain the seed stock. I fear I may lose my bean and tomato seed varieties, so much fir the old seed bank eh.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I know all too well the knee pain you are experiencing. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Thanks, I've been wearing ice on my knee most of the day today - hope that takes the inflamation down to the point it won't hurt to walk on it.


Dr T said:


> Just for context - do you mean 200 plants? 200 varieties? The most I ever grew was about 45 varieties of tomato one year, just the minimum of 30 plants each to keep the seed stock going. This year all I am growing is shiso (akajiso and aojiso) and sunroot (Helianthus tuberosus), just to maintain the seed stock. I fear I may lose my bean and tomato seed varieties, so much fir the old seed bank eh.


Wow Terry, that seems like a huge garden. Good for you, but that must be a lot of work.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

13C and rain. Still, that is better then ice age and forest fire.
Going to take it a bit easy, since my stomach is a wee bit off today.
Will also de-wax my ears so that I can hear what the little buggers are in about.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Thanks, I've been wearing ice on my knee most of the day today - hope that takes the inflamation down to the point it won't hurt to walk on it.


Be careful with using ice.
Using it for more then 10-20 min will increase blood flow and
you can also get tissue damage. 

Treating inflammation


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr T said:


> Just for context - do you mean 200 plants? 200 varieties? The most I ever grew was about 45 varieties of tomato one year, just the minimum of 30 plants each to keep the seed stock going. This year all I am growing is shiso (akajiso and aojiso) and sunroot (Helianthus tuberosus), just to maintain the seed stock. I fear I may lose my bean and tomato seed varieties, so much fir the old seed bank eh.


Terry, no, 200+ tomatoes from about 7 tomato plants. This is St.John's, after all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your stomach and ears today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Jamie Oliver has a fine breakfast for us this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I cannot figure out the illusion on today's SAP video, see if you can. Lots to do today, including new wipers to install on the motor home before I leave in the rain tomorrow. Also a minor leak at the top of the right side windshield that has to be siliconed. And oh yeah, beer. Gotta buy beer.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Off to class but just wanted to say hi to all and hope you have a good day.

Don and Marc thought this might interest you:

There is a two-letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other two-letter word, and that word is..."UP"

It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP? 
At a meeting, why does a topic come UP? 
Why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election ? 
Why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report? 
We call UP our friends, we brighten UP a room and polish UP the silver. 
We warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. 
We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car 
When it threatens to rain, we say it is clouding UP. 
When the sun comes out we say it is clearing UP. 
When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP. 
When it doesn't rain for awhile, things dry UP. 
At other times the little word has real special meaning. 
People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses. 
To be dressed is one thing but to be dressed UP is special. 
And these UPs are confusing: 
A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP. 
We open UP a store in the morning but we close it UP at night. 
We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP ! 
To be knowledgeable about the proper uses of UP, look the word UP in the dictionary. 
In a desk-sized dictionary, it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions. 
If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used. 
It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more uses. 
I could go on and on, but I'll wrap it UP, because for now my time is UP, so.....Time for me to shut UP! 
--Author Unknown


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,
Thanks for breakfast Marc and JO! 



friend said:


> Be careful with using ice.
> Using it for more then 10-20 min will increase blood flow and
> you can also get tissue damage.


Thanks Caman, I will. I was doing the 20 mins on/ 20 mins off routine yesterday. It's better today, but I am still going to see the sports physiotherapist today if I can. 



SINC said:


> Morning all. I cannot figure out the illusion on today's SAP video, see if you can. Lots to do today, including new wipers to install on the motor home before I leave in the rain tomorrow. Also a minor leak at the top of the right side windshield that has to be siliconed. And oh yeah, beer. Gotta buy beer.


Off to check out SAP soon...Don't forget to buy peanuts in the shell...favorite camping food. 


Rps said:


> Morning all: Off to class but just wanted to say hi to all and hope you have a good day.
> 
> Don and Marc thought this might interest you:
> 
> There is a two-letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other two-letter word, and that word is..."UP"
> 
> It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP?
> At a meeting, why does a topic come UP?
> Why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election ?
> Why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report?
> We call UP our friends, we brighten UP a room and polish UP the silver.
> We warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen.
> We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car
> When it threatens to rain, we say it is clouding UP.
> When the sun comes out we say it is clearing UP.
> When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP.
> When it doesn't rain for awhile, things dry UP.
> At other times the little word has real special meaning.
> People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses.
> To be dressed is one thing but to be dressed UP is special.
> And these UPs are confusing:
> A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP.
> We open UP a store in the morning but we close it UP at night.
> We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP !
> To be knowledgeable about the proper uses of UP, look the word UP in the dictionary.
> In a desk-sized dictionary, it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions.
> If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used.
> It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more uses.
> I could go on and on, but I'll wrap it UP, because for now my time is UP, so.....Time for me to shut UP!
> --Author Unknown


Very UP lifting Rp...hee heee...have a good day in class.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Off to check out SAP soon...Don't forget to buy peanuts in the shell...favorite camping food..


It is if you like to feed squirrels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Off to class but just wanted to say hi to all and hope you have a good day.
> 
> Don and Marc thought this might interest you:
> 
> There is a two-letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other two-letter word, and that word is..."UP"
> 
> It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP?
> At a meeting, why does a topic come UP?
> Why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election ?
> Why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report?
> We call UP our friends, we brighten UP a room and polish UP the silver.
> We warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen.
> We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car
> When it threatens to rain, we say it is clouding UP.
> When the sun comes out we say it is clearing UP.
> When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP.
> When it doesn't rain for awhile, things dry UP.
> At other times the little word has real special meaning.
> People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses.
> To be dressed is one thing but to be dressed UP is special.
> And these UPs are confusing:
> A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP.
> We open UP a store in the morning but we close it UP at night.
> We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP !
> To be knowledgeable about the proper uses of UP, look the word UP in the dictionary.
> In a desk-sized dictionary, it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions.
> If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used.
> It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more uses.
> I could go on and on, but I'll wrap it UP, because for now my time is UP, so.....Time for me to shut UP!
> --Author Unknown


Good one, Rp. Now, what three letter word has more meanings depending upon the context?


----------



## SINC

Could be set or run?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Could be set or run?


Don I agree .... I'm thinking set, as it can be used as a noun, verb, adjective and adverbial, run is a maybe as I can only think of it as a noun or verb.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Could be set or run?


Run it is, Don. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Good going Don! Might be something that ( coupled with the list for UP ) SAP could use as a fun item....


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Rp. Now, what three letter word has more meanings depending upon the context?


And everyone knows the four-lettered word that has more meanings depending on the context 

Cheers


----------



## danalicious

Hi Shang!
Congrats Marc on your award!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> It is if you like to feed squirrels.


Ack! Never! Ever, ever, everrrrr. Pesky varmints!

Rp - Speaking of run....I wish to claim a miracle. Whereas I could barely walk this morning, now, (after 2 hours of very painful physio) I can run, even up and down the stairs! Turns out it was an I.T. band issue. Woo Hoo! 

Hi Dana! How goes everything?


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Hi Dana! How goes everything?


Pretty great around here Kim. We get into our house in 3 more weeks. My 5-old-year asked me this morning: "Mom, how many more days until we are out of this crappy apartment?" :lmao:

Guess he was listening to my husband and I...

How are things with you? Physio going well?


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> And everyone knows the four-lettered word that has more meanings depending on the context
> 
> Cheers




You stumped me, Mohan. 

How is Life treating you these days? Back in "The Land of Many Golf Courses" yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Hi Shang!
> Congrats Marc on your award!


Thank you, Dana. How are you today? How are the boys adjusting to TO?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Ack! Never! Ever, ever, everrrrr. Pesky varmints!
> 
> Rp - Speaking of run....I wish to claim a miracle. Whereas I could barely walk this morning, now, (after 2 hours of very painful physio) I can run, even up and down the stairs! Turns out it was an I.T. band issue. Woo Hoo!
> 
> Hi Dana! How goes everything?


Good to hear that you are now walking and running once again. We should nickname you Kunta Kinte. Bon chance, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> You stumped me, Mohan.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days? Back in "The Land of Many Golf Courses" yet?


Oh Marc, of course you know the word - the F word! There is a long article about it somewhere in the interwebs.

And yes, I am back in the land of many golf courses. I quit my job last week (when I was in Calgary meeting with FeXL, Kim and TR) and starting yesterday I have joined the ranks of the unemployed. It was just a toxic environment and I could not take it any longer.

Wife and I are busy packing - we are leaving for India this weekend. I am away for a month and the wife for two.

When I come back I need to start looking for another job, or try and pursue what I started - to go out on my own as a consultant. You may recall seeing some posts recently from me asking questions about logos and stuff like that.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Oh Marc, of course you know the word - the F word! There is a long article about it somewhere in the interwebs.
> 
> And yes, I am back in the land of many golf courses. I quit my job last week (when I was in Calgary meeting with FeXL, Kim and TR) and starting yesterday I have joined the ranks of the unemployed. It was just a toxic environment and I could not take it any longer.
> 
> Wife and I are busy packing - we are leaving for India this weekend. I am away for a month and the wife for two.
> 
> When I come back I need to start looking for another job, or try and pursue what I started - to go out on my own as a consultant. You may recall seeing some posts recently from me asking questions about logos and stuff like that.
> 
> Cheers


Well, good luck, Mohan. You may be tilting at another windmill, but from what I know about you, I would be on you and not the windmill. Follow your dreams. Bon voyage, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. Time to call it a night here as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

A wee bit chilly at 5:30am when I drove my little Siobhán in to town.
She is going to Paris with her French class for a week. I hope the ash
cloud will not make things difficult.

Time to take Liam to playschool and Aiofe to school.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

A wee bit chilly at 5:30am when I drove my little Siobhán in to town. Now it's at least 10C.
She is going to Paris with her French class for a week. I hope the ash
cloud will not make things difficult.

Time to take Liam to playschool and Aiofe to school.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

A wee bit chilly at 5:30am when I drove my little Siobhán in to town. 
Now at least it's 10C.
Siobhán is going to Paris with her French class for a week. I hope the 
ash cloud will not make things difficult.

Time to take Liam to playschool and Aiofe to school.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> A wee bit chilly at 5:30am when I drove my little Siobhán in to town.
> Now at least it's 10C.
> Siobhán is going to Paris with her French class for a week. I hope the
> ash cloud will not make things difficult.
> 
> Time to take Liam to playschool and Aiofe to school.


Morning, Caman. That sounds like a fine trip for Siobhan. Hopefully, there shall be no flight delays due to the ash.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I see that JO has set out a fine OtHD Buffet, so all we have to do is sit back, relax and enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Just dropped by for a quick coffee. Work all done for today and tomorrow and now I will shave, shower, have breakfast and try to hit the road before nine. I would like to go earlier, but the morning rush makes that a frustrating experience with over 40 km of city streets to navigate before I hit the Yellowhead highway east. More from Battleford in the days ahead.

Think you've seen a tiny house? An amazing tour of "The Cube" in HD on SAP's video today.


----------



## friend

I watched the Mayors instruction videos for the competition details.
Do I have concentration difficulties or am I blind?  
No pop-up box with info. 
Watched it twice. No butter for fish.


----------



## danalicious

Good afternoon all.

Don, have a wonderful trip!
Caman - I think it's wonderful that Siobhán is going to Paris...kind of takes the gleam off my Grade 9 trip to Washington...
Marc, please thank JO for the buffet, but let him know that in my house, Nigella is Queen!! 

Spent some time this morning redesigning my logo and have been puttering with a new promo video for YouTube. All this as I wait for projects to render or burn. 

I have really been blessed with just enough work to keep me busy - and hopefully I am on the way to a full-time gig with this.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang! 


danalicious said:


> Pretty great around here Kim. We get into our house in 3 more weeks. My 5-old-year asked me this morning: "Mom, how many more days until we are out of this crappy apartment?" :lmao:
> 
> Guess he was listening to my husband and I...
> 
> How are things with you? Physio going well?


Hahah.. Out of the mouths of babes...comes what came out of parents' mouths. I have that issue around here too. OOOps.

3 more weeks...Not too bad. Hang in there Dana.

I am a new believer in physio..was more than a little skeptical about the whole process (this is not the first time I've tried it BTW) but since I was barely able to walk and in such pain, I decided to give it another try - this time at a Sports medicine facility. 

Instead of signing me up for an 8-12 week prepaid "program" of therapy (groan), for $70 they worked very hard on me for 2 hours and have me mobile again, with minimal pain. They also seemed very skilled at diagnosing what the problem was and how best to treat it. It's their business to get the athletes back in action ASAP, and they do it very well. Best $70 I've spent in a long time. 



Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear that you are now walking and running once again. We should nickname you Kunta Kinte. Bon chance, mon amie.


Thanks. Or maybe KC Forrest..... Run KC Forrest, Run! 



tilt said:


> And yes, I am back in the land of many golf courses. I quit my job last week (when I was in Calgary meeting with FeXL, Kim and TR) and starting yesterday I have joined the ranks of the unemployed. It was just a toxic environment and I could not take it any longer.
> 
> Wife and I are busy packing - we are leaving for India this weekend. I am away for a month and the wife for two.
> 
> When I come back I need to start looking for another job, or try and pursue what I started - to go out on my own as a consultant. You may recall seeing some posts recently from me asking questions about logos and stuff like that.
> 
> Cheers


Bon Voyage Mohan and Mrs. Mohan....Ya'll make sure to come back now. ...with pictures. 

Maybe you can check in with ehMac via the internet while there? That would be cool. 



friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> A wee bit chilly at 5:30am when I drove my little Siobhán in to town.
> She is going to Paris with her French class for a week. I hope the ash
> cloud will not make things difficult.
> 
> Time to take Liam to playschool and Aiofe to school.


Bon Voyage to Siobhán as well. Travel studies are so enriching for them. And then they get the travel bug...and then they want to travel all of the time...and next thing you know, they'll want to sail around the world on a 9 month voyage. Sheesh! 



friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> A wee bit chilly at 5:30am when I drove my little Siobhán in to town. Now it's at least 10C.
> She is going to Paris with her French class for a week. I hope the ash
> cloud will not make things difficult.
> 
> Time to take Liam to playschool and Aiofe to school.


Uh oh. I'm seeing double. 


friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> A wee bit chilly at 5:30am when I drove my little Siobhán in to town.
> Now at least it's 10C.
> Siobhán is going to Paris with her French class for a week. I hope the
> ash cloud will not make things difficult.
> 
> Time to take Liam to playschool and Aiofe to school.


Make that a triple please. 


SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Just dropped by for a quick coffee. Work all done for today and tomorrow and now I will shave, shower, have breakfast and try to hit the road before nine. I would like to go earlier, but the morning rush makes that a frustrating experience with over 40 km of city streets to navigate before I hit the Yellowhead highway east. More from Battleford in the days ahead.
> 
> Think you've seen a tiny house? An amazing tour of "The Cube" in HD on SAP's video today.


And Bon Voyage to you as well Don. May your roads be clear and the weather kind enough to make for a safe drive. Have lots of fun "camping"....(that home on wheels is my style of "camping")



friend said:


> I watched the Mayors instruction videos for the competition details.
> Do I have concentration difficulties or am I blind?
> No pop-up box with info.
> Watched it twice. No butter for fish.


It's there - I saw it!
(snort)


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, please thank JO for the buffet, but let him know that in my house, Nigella is Queen!! " Afternoon, Dana. Don't blame me, I believe that Caman hired him. I think that JO owed him a favor.

Sounds like things are starting to work out well for you. I'm glad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, when I was last at physio, they were using light treatment. I was skeptical at first, but I cannot say that it really helped me. Still, it is an intesting science behind it, so I don't discount it for everyone.


----------



## macdoodle

Good-day to you all! 
I have been trying to play catch up but it is too much!! I can hardly catch up to my own life these days...:lmao:

I do have a cute video you may enjoy as we are experiencing so much 'water' related weather out here in the west... thought this happy camper might bring a smile to show kids are just kids, no matter the species! 

YouTube - ‪No Kid Can Resist a Mud Puddle.wmv‬‏

Enjoy!!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, when I was last at physio, they were using light treatment. I was skeptical at first, but I cannot say that it really helped me. Still, it is an intesting science behind it, so I don't discount it for everyone.


I'm speculating that the difference in my last experience with physio compared to my previous (unimpressive) experiences with physio might be that I used a Sports Med facility this time instead of a generic one. The Sports med people's highest priority is obviously to get the athletes functional ASAP, not the slow/multi-visit/multi-payment/never-ending treatment business model.


----------



## friend

Afternoon all.

Dana: Me too. We didn't go particularly far either.

Kim, Kim, Kim: Yes, she's lucky girl. Yes, she's lucky girl. Yes, she's lucky girl. 

Leslie: Nice to see you. Mud puddles are probably promoted by Proctor and Gamble.

Marc: Light treatment can be heavy stuff. 

Don: Wonderful flowers on SAP today.


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> Good-day to you all!
> I have been trying to play catch up but it is too much!! I can hardly catch up to my own life these days...:lmao:
> 
> I do have a cute video you may enjoy as we are experiencing so much 'water' related weather out here in the west... thought this happy camper might bring a smile to show kids are just kids, no matter the species!
> 
> YouTube - ‪No Kid Can Resist a Mud Puddle.wmv‬‏
> 
> Enjoy!!


Hahah That's cute! 
Welcome back to the Shang, Leslie!


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks Kim, I am trying to get my van to go so I can get it into the shop.......grrrr!XX)

Camen, you are probably right, proctor and Gamble must have had a hand in the 'mud puddles':lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good-day to you all!
> I have been trying to play catch up but it is too much!! I can hardly catch up to my own life these days...:lmao:
> 
> I do have a cute video you may enjoy as we are experiencing so much 'water' related weather out here in the west... thought this happy camper might bring a smile to show kids are just kids, no matter the species!
> 
> YouTube - ‪No Kid Can Resist a Mud Puddle.wmv‬‏
> 
> Enjoy!!


Evening, Leslie. So good to see you back once again with the Shang Gang. :clap::clap::clap:

We truly missed you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm speculating that the difference in my last experience with physio compared to my previous (unimpressive) experiences with physio might be that I used a Sports Med facility this time instead of a generic one. The Sports med people's highest priority is obviously to get the athletes functional ASAP, not the slow/multi-visit/multi-payment/never-ending treatment business model.


I agree with this idea of sports med and their priorities.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc: Light treatment can be heavy stuff. " Good one, Caman.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Leslie. So good to see you back once again with the Shang Gang. :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> We truly missed you. Paix, mon amie.


Thanks Maec,
I shall try and attend more often, but I truly am busy right now...

Blessings to you and all the members.... big hug from me!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks Maec,
> I shall try and attend more often, but I truly am busy right now...
> 
> Blessings to you and all the members.... big hug from me!!


Well, join us whenever you are ready, willing and able, Leslie.

I shall pass on your thanks to Maec, my evil twin brother. He is up in the attic and we only let him out on nights of the full moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night myself as well. Paix, mes amis. 
Good to see you back with us in The Shang, Leslie. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Well, join us whenever you are ready, willing and able, Leslie.
> 
> I shall pass on your thanks to Maec, my evil twin brother. He is up in the attic and we only let him out on nights of the full moon.


OOPS!!!  Big fat Sorry..my badXX) I am the one who needs a spelling lesson...:lmao:

Terrible insidious rain, tiny like pin points.... seems to get in everywhere... feels like the coast of BC these last few days, and things are getting damp... more tomorrow too! 

Ah well I am reminded how beautiful the flowers will be and how high the grass.... and if I shall need a swather to cut it down to size??


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Camen, you are probably right, proctor and Gamble must have had a hand in the 'mud puddles':lmao:


My evil twin brother Camen said he like mud pubbles too.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

14 C and sunshine, so I will get out of my armchair
and take Daniel for a trip around town. 

I have to get going with work soon. I'm sooo far behind,
but I have trouble getting started. I'm tired, the kids exhaust 
me at the moment. Their big luck that I love them.
Otherwise I would sell them to a circus.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 14 C and sunshine, so I will get out of my armchair
> and take Daniel for a trip around town.
> 
> I have to get going with work soon. I'm sooo far behind,
> but I have trouble getting started. I'm tired, the kids exhaust
> me at the moment. Their big luck that I love them.
> Otherwise I would sell them to a circus.


Morning, Caman. Your trip with Daniel sounds like a fine way for the two of you to bond. Yes, good thing you love your other children, since I hear that European circuses are quite grand. They might just learn to love that life and give up the loving home environment you provide for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jamie Oliver has made a nice breakfast for us, with a few of his special treats. Let's sit and relax for a moment and share the quiet.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Battleford, SK. No rain here yet although the skies look threatening. A real neat video on SAP this morning of an otter chasing a young type at the zoo.


----------



## friend

Morning lads.

After watching the Elgado contest videos several times I turned off Extensions 
and AdBlocker and could finally see the pop-up window with the question. 

"Life is like a box of Elgado's, you never know what you going to get."
Elgado Gump


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning lads.
> 
> After watching the Elgado contest videos several times I turned off Extensions
> and AdBlocker and could finally see the pop-up window with the question.
> 
> "Life is like a box of Elgado's, you never know what you going to get."
> Elgado Gump


Morning, Don. Have a good trip.

Good one, Caman. "Elgado Gump" ........ :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Back from Boston and also mostly recovered from the cold I took home with me as a souvenir. Was there to see my niece (Indian definition of niece) graduate from medical school. Skipped most of the historical sight-seeing, but did spend some a lot of time wandering around neighbourhoods--beautiful city, Boston is. 

Anyway.... back to work for me.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Back from Boston and also mostly recovered from the cold I took home with me as a souvenir. Was there to see my niece (Indian definition of niece) graduate from medical school. Skipped most of the historical sight-seeing, but did spend some a lot of time wandering around neighbourhoods--beautiful city, Boston is.
> 
> Anyway.... back to work for me.


Welcome back. I'm glad you had some time to explore the city Sonal. I found it very charming and with a very distinct character.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim ............ afternoon, Sonal. We should have a tea party with this crowd. Maybe some Irish tea if Caman is still around.


----------



## sharonmac09

Goooood afternoon Shang!

Us East Coasters are finally getting some consistent awesome weather for the next couple of days.... that is if the long range doesn't change. I wonder if NF and Labrador is getting this system??? I'm too lazy to check out the weather for there! Marc will tell us! 

Nothing much going on here... working... working and then chilling at home. It's not easy to find things to do in the dreariness of rain. 

Rp... what's up? I lost track with you! Did you find a job? Finish your thesis? 

Marc! You have some of that Irish tea ready? I would love some. :love2: I've never had Irish tea! Is it blackish green? Or is it similar to the English variety? 

Sonal, welcome back from Boston! I've never been to Boston or even to the New England area. I would imagine that it's similar to Nova Scotia or New Brunswick with all the charming picturesque coastal areas famous for the fisheries and beaches.

Kim, hey how are your bum knees coming along? 

Caman... hi there! 

Leslie... hi ya! 

To everyone else... Hi


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sharon. Our Irish tea is an Assam black tea. It is very strong, but really good. Here in NL, those who are of Irish origins will ask you if you want a ”cuppa tae”.


----------



## Sonal

Irish tea sounds like a better bet than a Boston tea party.... they just throw away perfectly good tea. Silly. 

Kim, I agree--Boston is a very charming city. I will have to make my way back there sometime. Fortunately, the med school grad's younger sister wants to go to school in Boston as well, so I may be able to take advantage of her couch... hotels are expensive there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Irish tea sounds like a better bet than a Boston tea party.... they just throw away perfectly good tea. Silly.
> 
> Kim, I agree--Boston is a very charming city. I will have to make my way back there sometime. Fortunately, the med school grad's younger sister wants to go to school in Boston as well, so I may be able to take advantage of her couch... hotels are expensive there.


"No taxation without representation", Sonal. 

Still, we make our tea with pure iceberg water, not Boston Harbor or Charles River water. tptptptpXX)


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon, no I'm still looking for a job. We bought a house in Windsor and will be moving in in July so I'm hoping to find work for the fall sessions there. And, also, still no on the thesis, I'm finishing my research and will begin writing it soon. How are things with you?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I guess we lost another good guy today in Paul Splittorff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I guess we lost another good guy today in Paul Splittorff.


Sad. I remember watching him on TV when he pitched for the KC Royals. If I remember correctly, he used to bring his leg up quite high.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Kim, hey how are your bum knees coming along?


Not well, thanks for asking anyway. They are better after my second 2.5 hour session of physio today, but won't be in good enough condition to run in the Calgary Marathon this coming Sunday. This makes me very sad as I talked my son into registering to run with me; but now he'll have to run without me...and he wouldn't normally choose to run at all.

I now have so much tape on my knees and legs that I wish I had bought stock in 3M. 



Sonal said:


> Kim, I agree--Boston is a very charming city. I will have to make my way back there sometime. Fortunately, the med school grad's younger sister wants to go to school in Boston as well, so I may be able to take advantage of her couch... hotels are expensive there.


Haaaaarvaaard? We toured the Harvard campus while we were there and of course Kacey bought the sweatshirt...buts that's probably as close to being a student there as she'll get.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Not well, thanks for asking anyway. They are better after my second 2.5 hour session of physio today, but won't be in good enough condition to run in the Calgary Marathon this coming Sunday. This makes me very sad as I talked my son into registering to run with me; but now he'll have to run without me...and he wouldn't normally choose to run at all.
> 
> I now have so much tape on my knees and legs that I wish I had bought stock in 3M.
> 
> 
> Haaaaarvaaard? We toured the Harvard campus while we were there and of course Kacey bought the sweatshirt...buts that's probably as close to being a student there as she'll get.


Sorry to hear about your knees and the inability to run in the Cal. Mar., Kim. 

Tell Kacey that Harvard is a bit pricey if that is where she wants to go to university.

Tuition
$36,992 
Room & Board
$14,370 
Health Insurance Fees
$ 3,020 
Books & Supplies $ 1,890 
Local Transportation
$ 1,250 
Personal Expenses
$ 3,450 
Federal Loan Fees
$ 200 
Total Ed.M. Student Budget
$61,172


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Really tired today for some reason. See you all at JO's last TGIF Breakfast for May. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Me too, long day, too much action. Night all.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

9C and rain. I hope the forecast for tomorrow, warmer and sunshine, will
show to be a correct one. This is not my favourite weather, I must say.
Disher soaking and breakfast finished. Liam is watching a cartoon. He is
home today, since the have "planing day" at his playschool. he only has 6
weeks left before going to school after the summer break.
Going to have a wee surf before tidying up and addressing those dishes.
Then I must get some writing done.


----------



## friend




----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I had not seen that Mark Twain quote before. As a pacifist, I don't really even know how to use a gun.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.

Me neither. I wonder if he ever did say that.
Sound a wee bit 2000-centure agressive to me.


----------



## friend

A brand new hotel opened in Stockholm
and straight away got in together with the 
50 finest hotels. Anyone who likes hotels
should take a look at the link below. 

Nobis hotel, Stockholm


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> Me neither. I wonder if he ever did say that.
> Sound a wee bit 2000-centure agressive to me.


Not sure myself, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine looking hotel, Caman. How much might one night cost at this sort of hotel?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> A fine looking hotel, Caman. How much might one night cost at this sort of hotel?


Good question. i just contacted them to tell them that there
system doesn't work right on a Mac. They were very happy
that I called and I think the IT department might contact me 
and offer me a free or reduced stay. 
I think they have rooms from $200.00 per person/night,
but the more fancy rooms will be pricier. Still it will certainly 
be worth the money. You should take a trip here with Deborah
and stay a few nights. I will be your personal tour guide, it would
a privilege to show ye around. You have been here, so you know
it's a really nice and gorgeous place. Especially in the summer.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, still in Battleford for another day. Cool here this morning at 7°. Today's video on SAP will give you a laugh, as will the chuckle. Busy day ahead, so won't be online much. Casino is in our sights today.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good question. i just contacted them to tell them that there
> system doesn't work right on a Mac. They were very happy
> that I called and I think the IT department might contact me
> and offer me a free or reduced stay.
> I think they have rooms from $200.00 per person/night,
> but the more fancy rooms will be pricier. Still it will certainly
> be worth the money. You should take a trip here with Deborah
> and stay a few nights. I will be your personal tour guide, it would
> a privilege to show ye around. You have been here, so you know
> it's a really nice and gorgeous place. Especially in the summer.


Deborah was in Helsinki accepting an award, and went for a weekend to Stockholm. She loved the city. I would love to see all the Scandanavian countries someday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, still in Battleford for another day. Cool here this morning at 7°. Today's video on SAP will give you a laugh, as will the chuckle. Busy day ahead, so won't be online much. Casino is in our sights today.


Morning, Don. Casino being a town .......... or a den of gambling???


----------



## tilt

friend said:


> A brand new hotel opened in Stockholm
> and straight away got in together with the
> 50 finest hotels. Anyone who likes hotels
> should take a look at the link below.


These pictures are nice, but they are of the lobby, staircase, ceilings and what looks like a high-end room. As a person who spends more nights at hotels instead of at home in any given year, I would like to see what their lowest-end rooms look like and what facilities those rooms have and what they cost, rather than the souped-up rooms.

I do not live in the lobby or stairwells, so it frankly makes no difference to me what they look like. I am in the hotel only to sleep and maybe do a little email in the evening, so I would rather know more about those things.

Cheers


----------



## tilt

friend said:


> I wonder if he ever did say that.
> Sound a wee bit 2000-centure agressive to me.


Heheheh, it sounds more like something Groucho Marx would have said. 

Cheers


----------



## friend

tilt said:


> These pictures are nice, but they are of the lobby, staircase, ceilings and what looks like a high-end room. As a person who spends more nights at hotels instead of at home in any given year, I would like to see what their lowest-end rooms look like and what facilities those rooms have and what they cost, rather than the souped-up rooms.
> 
> I do not live in the lobby or stairwells, so it frankly makes no difference to me what they look like. I am in the hotel only to sleep and maybe do a little email in the evening, so I would rather know more about those things.
> 
> Cheers


That is what the link is for me friend. 

Although, I don't think they have any low-end rooms. That was a
standard room it was. It is not a cheep hotel, but I would rather
stay a few nights there then more nights at a inexpensive hotel.
Done that to many time and now I am at a stage of my life where
I feel that I should maybe go for comfort and niceness the save-upness.


----------



## friend

tilt said:


> Heheheh, it sounds more like something Groucho Marx would have said.
> 
> Cheers


Indeed.


----------



## tilt

friend said:


> I will be your personal tour guide, it would
> a privilege to show ye around. You have been here, so you know
> it's a really nice and gorgeous place. Especially in the summer.


My first ever trip outside India was to a small town called Linköping. It was January, we landed in Årlandå. It was overcast and snowing, but to me it was the most exciting weather since I had never seen snow before. I was so excited that while everyone was cowering inside the warm terminal I ran outside, stood in the slushy snow with my head up and tongue out, trying to catch snow, like a kid (I was 30+ by then)!

We used to go to Stockholm on Friday nights; and we used to go to Kisa to ski. Kisa's also where I first rode a snowmobile, up and down the ski-slopes  Fun!

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang,


Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about your knees and the inability to run in the Cal. Mar., Kim.
> 
> Tell Kacey that Harvard is a bit pricey if that is where she wants to go to university.
> 
> Tuition
> $36,992
> Room & Board
> $14,370
> Health Insurance Fees
> $ 3,020
> Books & Supplies $ 1,890
> Local Transportation
> $ 1,250
> Personal Expenses
> $ 3,450
> Federal Loan Fees
> $ 200
> Total Ed.M. Student Budget
> $61,172


Hah! Thankfully, I believe Kacey will be taking at least her first year or two of University right here in Calgary, living with good old Mom and Dad. 

As for the knees, thanks, it's now time to refocus on healing and recovery..and then perhaps some targeted training to build the proper strength where they are lacking. 


Caman - That hotel looks mighty swanky...I checked teh link you provided...4 levels of rooms... all nice, but some are positively grand (which may also be the nightly fee).

Don - Have fun at the casino. Hope your good luck has come with you.


Mohan - How's the packing going? How much stuff does one take for a month or two of travel?


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> My first ever trip outside India was to a small town called Linköping. It was January, we landed in Årlandå. It was overcast and snowing, but to me it was the most exciting weather since I had never seen snow before. I was so excited that while everyone was cowering inside the warm terminal I ran outside, stood in the slushy snow with my head up and tongue out, trying to catch snow, like a kid (I was 30+ by then)!
> 
> We used to go to Stockholm on Friday nights; and we used to go to Kisa to ski. Kisa's also where I first rode a snowmobile, up and down the ski-slopes  Fun!
> 
> Cheers


ahhaahaahah! One Christmas eve while we lived in Houston, it actually snowed. Very briefly, and of course it melted as soon as it hit the ground. But, it was so amusing to watch native Houstonians, children and adults alike, all standing outside in the same catching a snowflake on the tongue stance, some of them in the middle of busy roads. They were also trying to take pictures of snowflakes on the sleeves and hair of their friends and family. I also found it quite hilarious to hear more than one express concern about the driving conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Heheheh, it sounds more like something Groucho Marx would have said.
> 
> Cheers


Good one, Mohan. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Well, living at home certainly saved Stephen a great deal of money, especially with me picking up the tab for tuition and books. Still, Memorial has one of the lowest tuitions in Canada, so that also helped. 

Good luck with your knees.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ahhaahaahah! One Christmas eve while we lived in Houston, it actually snowed. Very briefly, and of course it melted as soon as it hit the ground. But, it was so amusing to watch native Houstonians, children and adults alike, all standing outside in the same catching a snowflake on the tongue stance, some of them in the middle of busy roads. They were also trying to take pictures of snowflakes on the sleeves and hair of their friends and family. I also found it quite hilarious to hear more than one express concern about the driving conditions.


Prior to coming to St.John's, I spent five years in Georgia, two in Waycross, GA, which is deep in the southeastern corner of the state, and three in Athens, GA, where I was getting my doctorate. In the five years there, I saw all of 5 inches of snow. I came here to St.John's in July, 1977, and played around in the snow in late November just like a kid.


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> Mohan - How's the packing going? How much stuff does one take for a month or two of travel?


All done, pretty lady . I usually one-bag every trip of mine - just one legal carry-on (that includes my laptops, associated paraphernalia, CPAP machine and clothes); but I do have a suitcase with gifts that shall be checked in. That suitcase shall come back absolutely empty.



Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Mohan. How are you today?


Hello Marc. I am ****ting bricks at the concept of not having an income, but otherwise I am doing well, I think. Ah, yes, I am also dreading the concept of flying all the way to India and back in cattle-class. Rest assured I shall not be pampered during this flight. All this first-class flying for the past few years has made me into a prima-donna I am ashamed to say.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> All done, pretty lady . I usually one-bag every trip of mine - just one legal carry-on (that includes my laptops, associated paraphernalia, CPAP machine and clothes); but I do have a suitcase with gifts that shall be checked in. That suitcase shall come back absolutely empty.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Marc. I am ****ting bricks at the concept of not having an income, but otherwise I am doing well, I think. Ah, yes, I am also dreading the concept of flying all the way to India and back in cattle-class. Rest assured I shall not be pampered during this flight. All this first-class flying for the past few years has made me into a prima-donna I am ashamed to say.
> 
> Cheers


Well, bon voyage, mon ami. I hope that you and your wife have a good time in India. When you come home you shall be able to focus upon getting another job that makes you happier than the last one.


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> ..... but I do have a suitcase with gifts that shall be checked in. That suitcase shall come back absolutely empty.


What? Empty! If it was me returning from India, I would be jamming that extra suitcase full of textiles and fresh spices, and cooking toys and art material (India ink!) and....

If you are flying Air India, don't those in Cattle Class receive special treatment?


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> If you are flying Air India, don't those in Cattle Class receive special treatment?


What, to roam around the airline freely and crap in the aisles with no controls or supervision, causing traffic jams and accidents and crowds wherever they go?


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> What, to roam around the airline freely and crap in the aisles with no controls or supervision, causing traffic jams and accidents and crowds wherever they go?


HahahaAAAA!. Yes, exactly. But they must be treated well while they do so. They probably will get real silverware to eat their in-flight meal with too. And complimentary earphones.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> HahahaAAAA!. Yes, exactly. But they must be treated well while they do so. They probably will get real silverware to eat their in-flight meal with too. And complimentary earphones.


You've never flown Air India... not one of my favourite airlines.


----------



## tilt

Sonal said:


> You've never flown Air India... not one of my favourite airlines.


Amen sister! I am flying Jet Airways.

And Kim, no, I do not want to bring anything over. Any spices I need, I can buy here at the local Indian store. Art material - er... I am not much for art. I prefer bare walls. Textiles - again, no; because who will spend all that money to dry-clean those silks every time? Cooking toys - now you're talking. But, I have most of them anyway  So, the suitcase stays empty.

I might even abandon the suitcase back in India because the empty suitcase weighs 17 lbs!

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

tilt said:


> Amen sister! I am flying Jet Airways.


I flew Jet the last time I went to India... not bad, not bad at all.

Mind you, all airlines have been spoiled for me now that I've flown Porter, but unfortunately they don't fly out very far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Porter Airlines is a subsidary of Doxie Express. We make sure the customer is pampered. 

Ice tea anyone? It's sunny and 22C so I am outside grading and sipping ice tea.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Porter Airlines is a subsidary of Doxie Express. We make sure the customer is pampered.
> 
> Ice tea anyone? It's sunny and 22C so I am outside grading and sipping ice tea.


Overcast and 14C here... I'll pass on the ice tea, but will take a hot tea if you have one brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Overcast and 14C here... I'll pass on the ice tea, but will take a hot tea if you have one brewing.


I shall brew you a pot of Sonal Special, Sonal. Still 20C here with a warm breeze out of the southwest. Enjoy.

How is your cold?


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. I am right behind you. Deborah and I just got back from seeing a live performance of a locally produced play. A great couple of hours. Still, I am pooped and I tutor early tomorrow morning. So, paix mes amis and have a restful good night.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Unfortunately the weather prediction was wrong.
12c and overcast. Hmmmm. XX)

At least I had a nice breakfast that I had to make myself, since JO overslept. 
He is up now going on about Kitchen Nightmares that he watched last night. 
Well, The Shang is a clean, mean machine and no bad staff, so we wont make 
the program. Unless JO oversleeps again and I have to kick his sorry a....


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Unfortunately the weather prediction was wrong.
> 12c and overcast. Hmmmm. XX)
> 
> At least I had a nice breakfast that I had to make myself, since JO overslept.
> He is up now going on about Kitchen Nightmares that he watched last night.
> Well, The Shang is a clean, mean machine and no bad staff, so we wont make
> the program. Unless JO oversleeps again and I have to kick his sorry a....


Morning, Caman. Thanks for breakfast. I like your cooking more than JO's, but I know that you are busy these days. Still, thanks for this one -- it is great. :clap::clap:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Thanks for breakfast. I like your cooking more than JO's, but I know that you are busy these days. Still, thanks for this one -- it is great. :clap::clap:


Merci mon frère. 

Working on the text for my web site.
I have to get it up ASAP.
I will ask yours and the others opinion before displaying it, if ye don't mind.

Now for some lunch making for the kids. 
Have to do it myself. Big nose-JO went out in search of truffle.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I am up and nearly done SAP as I pack to leave for home this morning, a five hour drive. Great actions shots of the rodeo on at home on SAP today by Al Popil, check 'em out. Later . . .


----------



## friend

Morning Don. 
Safe on the road. 

Lunch done: Vegetables with my special tomato- and lentil sauce and Farfalle pasta.
I will teach JO to make it for Mondays lunch at The Shang Café.

Now Liam and I will play Mystery Case File, 13th Skull on my MBP.
He insists and has been waiting since early morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just back from tutoring. Caman, that lunch sounds grand. Care to share?


----------



## friend

Certainly. Have some and take a plate for deborah as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

As I was sipping my afternoon tea, I found this site. I thought that Sonal and Rp might find it of interest. Randall's ESL Cyber Listening Lab - For English as a Second Language

Anyone else interested in some tea?


----------



## Ena

Marc, thanks for offer of tea. I really should be out working in the garden but as I'm on vacation there are no deadlines. Great to be off work and schedule the coffee breaks for when I want them.

Booked my flights for a family wedding near Saskatoon in July. Really looking forward to seeing my family together. Doing a 'girlie road trip' with my sister afterwards to visit some of our old haunts. Moose Jaw is on our list but not enough time to see Climax.


----------



## friend

Hi Ann. 
Hope your trp will give you great fun.

Marc: I'll have a cuppa, thanks.
...................

Here's a joke, though best enjoyed told.

"What is brown, smelly and sound like a bell?
Dung."
(dunnnnng)


----------



## danalicious

Afternoon all.
I am a bit distracted today since I misplaced my UPS mailbox key and have been playing over in my mind where on earth it cold be.
Searched the car, the house, my handbag - all to no avail.

The best I can come up with is that it was sucked into the vacuum when I vacuumed the car.

So I have been trying to cleverly find a way to tell the UPS people that they cannot charge me to replace the key, since they mislabelled a package and it cost me $120 to re-order the items. Sigh....

I lose my mind over these trivialities.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Marc, thanks for offer of tea. I really should be out working in the garden but as I'm on vacation there are no deadlines. Great to be off work and schedule the coffee breaks for when I want them.
> 
> Booked my flights for a family wedding near Saskatoon in July. Really looking forward to seeing my family together. Doing a 'girlie road trip' with my sister afterwards to visit some of our old haunts. Moose Jaw is on our list but not enough time to see Climax.


Evening, Ann. How do you take your tea?
Your trip sounds like it should be a grand time for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Afternoon all.
> I am a bit distracted today since I misplaced my UPS mailbox key and have been playing over in my mind where on earth it cold be.
> Searched the car, the house, my handbag - all to no avail.
> 
> The best I can come up with is that it was sucked into the vacuum when I vacuumed the car.
> 
> So I have been trying to cleverly find a way to tell the UPS people that they cannot charge me to replace the key, since they mislabelled a package and it cost me $120 to re-order the items. Sigh....
> 
> I lose my mind over these trivialities.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?



Evening, Dana. Sorry to hear about your lost key. Maybe some herbal tea might be in order for you today?


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Dana. Sorry to hear about your lost key. Maybe some herbal tea might be in order for you today?


Marc, that would be lovely. Something to calm the mind please.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Marc, that would be lovely. Something to calm the mind please.


Fine. Sonal Special is our finest blend of herbal tea, but we have just about anything your might ask for in terms of an herbal tea. Might I suggest that you take your tea to our Relaxation Spa and/or Mediation Grotto?


----------



## SINC

Back home safe and sound although the motor home is full of bugs on the front and the windshield. Too tired to care, so will fix that one day next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back home safe and sound although the motor home is full of bugs on the front and the windshield. Too tired to care, so will fix that one day next week.


Welcome back, Don. I have seen cars in the US south that looked as it they had a blanket on their fronts ............ all bugs. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.  (although it's 11 o'clock now 

JO is preparing a nice brunch for ye all. But beware, he is only 
wearing an apron again. Please help keeping Kim from disturbing him. 

A mere 12C and it's still raining, so I will do indoor improvements 
to the flat today instead. Still haven't got the balcony roof up and
we need to get some things up from the cellar too.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.  (although it's 11 o'clock now
> 
> JO is preparing a nice brunch for ye all. But beware, he is only
> wearing an apron again. Please help keeping Kim from disturbing him.
> 
> A mere 12C and it's still raining, so I will do indoor improvements
> to the flat today instead. Still haven't got the balcony roof up and
> we need to get some things up from the cellar too.


Morning, Caman. Luckily, we did not ask JO to devliver Sunday Brunch in Bed. 

Good luck with the balcony roof. It should be a grand spot when completed.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, more great rodeo shots on SAP today along with an interesting video about alcoholic monkeys.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang.

I should have just started running the 10 K race about 10 minutes ago...but ...(sigh)....


friend said:


> JO is preparing a nice brunch for ye all. But beware, he is only
> wearing an apron again. Please help keeping Kim from disturbing him.
> 
> .


...but, but... Butt...the view is fine.....WOOT! Thanks for breakfast!


Don, off to check out Al Popil's shots in SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang.
> 
> I should have just started running the 10 K race about 10 minutes ago...but ...(sigh)....
> 
> ...but, but... Butt...the view is fine.....WOOT! Thanks for breakfast!


Afternoon, Kim. Well, run the race in your mind ............... with you winning.:clap:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Well, run the race in your mind ............... with you winning.:clap:


Hah! Thanks. I didn't want to win, only complete it in less than 1:10...The weather conditions were favorable (sunny but cool) the course clear and flat and I think, had my knees been up to it, I likely would have achieved it. Maybe next time. 


Eureka! I should have figured it out sooner. D'oh! It's the shampoo I use in the shower.
When I wash my hair, the shampoo runs down my whole body. Printed very clearly on the shampoo label it reads, "FOR EXTRA VOLUME & BODY." Tsk!

I have gotten rid of that shampoo and I am going to start using Dawn dish detergent. Its label reads, "DISSOLVES DIFFICULT TO REMOVE FAT."


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all. Had a busy weekend, but have a new recipe for JO--French toast with syrup and berries, stuffed with brie. Ate this for brunch yesterday. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah! Thanks. I didn't want to win, only complete it in less than 1:10...The weather conditions were favorable (sunny but cool) the course clear and flat and I think, had my knees been up to it, I likely would have achieved it. Maybe next time.
> 
> 
> Eureka! I should have figured it out sooner. D'oh! It's the shampoo I use in the shower.
> When I wash my hair, the shampoo runs down my whole body. Printed very clearly on the shampoo label it reads, "FOR EXTRA VOLUME & BODY." Tsk!
> 
> I have gotten rid of that shampoo and I am going to start using Dawn dish detergent. Its label reads, "DISSOLVES DIFFICULT TO REMOVE FAT."



Well, next time you shall beat your personal goal, Kim.

Dawn as shampoo??????? XX):lmao:

Well, it might work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all. Had a busy weekend, but have a new recipe for JO--French toast with syrup and berries, stuffed with brie. Ate this for brunch yesterday. Highly recommended.


Afternoon, Sonal. I'll pass this on to JO, but shall pass on it if he makes it for you. I am not a brie person .......... although I love FT with syrup and berries.

Care for some ice tea? It is 21C in the shade and I just finished mowing the lawn. I am ready to relax a bit before I get back to grading. Off to a conference in Fredericton, NB on Wed. so I want to be caught up.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all. Had a busy weekend, but have a new recipe for JO--French toast with syrup and berries, stuffed with brie. Ate this for brunch yesterday. Highly recommended.


MMMM. brie and berries, plus french toast and syrup. That might just be a religious experience.
MMM...Om Nom Nomious Daaayo...Pleasa Passa Da Sancto Syrupo..ommmm nom nommmm....


Dr.G. said:


> Well, next time you shall beat your personal goal, Kim.
> 
> Dawn as shampoo??????? XX):lmao:
> 
> Well, it might work.


Thanks.
Yup, and it'll keep my hands soft too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, there is a lotion that Deborah uses to keep the doxie coats glowing, and it tends to keep the hands smooth as well. Care to try some?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Eureka! I should have figured it out sooner. D'oh! It's the shampoo I use in the shower.
> When I wash my hair, the shampoo runs down my whole body. Printed very clearly on the shampoo label it reads, "FOR EXTRA VOLUME & BODY." Tsk!
> 
> I have gotten rid of that shampoo and I am going to start using Dawn dish detergent. Its label reads, "DISSOLVES DIFFICULT TO REMOVE FAT."


Nice to see you read SAP!

It Pays To Read The Labels Ladies | St. Albert's Place On The Web


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> MMMM. brie and berries, plus french toast and syrup. That might just be a religious experience.
> MMM...Om Nom Nomious Daaayo...Pleasa Passa Da Sancto Syrupo..ommmm nom nommmm....


I had a feeling you'd be all over this one, Kim. 

I was also thinking it would be dee-lish-us with caramalized apples. Or, done like my french toast that I had for brunch this morning (it was a very brunchy weekend): using croissants for bread.

I may have to work out a recipe for the ultimate french toast....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I had a feeling you'd be all over this one, Kim.
> 
> I was also thinking it would be dee-lish-us with caramalized apples. Or, done like my french toast that I had for brunch this morning (it was a very brunchy weekend): using croissants for bread.
> 
> I may have to work out a recipe for the ultimate french toast....


Sonal, I love caramalized apples ............ and FT make with croissants ........ but I still don't like brie. 

How are you feeling today? Without your cold? Less stressed??


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, I love caramalized apples ............ and FT make with croissants ........ but I still don't like brie.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Without your cold? Less stressed??


Would you prefer a little ricotta then Marc?

I was mostly over my cold, but then spent some time on a chilly patio last night... now both Gordan and I feel something coming on. Hopefully, I can ward it off.

I have been writing a bit more, which helps me cope with the stress, but nothing really changes in my work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Would you prefer a little ricotta then Marc?
> 
> I was mostly over my cold, but then spent some time on a chilly patio last night... now both Gordan and I feel something coming on. Hopefully, I can ward it off.
> 
> I have been writing a bit more, which helps me cope with the stress, but nothing really changes in my work.


Now, ricotta I like, especially with lasagna, so that will acceptable for me.

Hope you are feeling better. I find that I am able to fight off colds at the first sign with ColdFX. I scoffed at it at first, but now it seems to work for me.

Yes, writing helps one to cope with the stress of work. I find I am getting back to writing poetry once again.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I had a feeling you'd be all over this one, Kim.
> 
> I was also thinking it would be dee-lish-us with caramalized apples. Or, done like my french toast that I had for brunch this morning (it was a very brunchy weekend): using croissants for bread.
> 
> I may have to work out a recipe for the ultimate french toast....


OK OKOKOKOKOK...now you got me thinking. I'd like to try adding pecans to the egg batter, use your caramelized apples, maybe a touch of cinnamon and vanilla and then.....then, how about a little goat cheese or Philadelphia creme cheese........


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> OK OKOKOKOKOK...now you got me thinking. I'd like to try adding pecans to the egg batter, use your caramelized apples, maybe a touch of cinnamon and vanilla and then.....then, how about a little goat cheese or Philadelphia creme cheese........


Oh--there were pecans with the berries. They were supposedly candied pecans, but they tasted a little raw to me. Still...

oooh... french toast stuffed with goat cheese/ricotta with a cranberry sauce on top? Maybe sweetened a bit further with raspberries?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> OK OKOKOKOKOK...now you got me thinking. I'd like to try adding pecans to the egg batter, use your caramelized apples, maybe a touch of cinnamon and vanilla and then.....then, how about a little goat cheese or Philadelphia creme cheese........


Now you are talking French Toast, Kim. Love these ingredients. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Oh--there were pecans with the berries. They were supposedly candied pecans, but they tasted a little raw to me. Still...
> 
> oooh... french toast stuffed with goat cheese/ricotta with a cranberry sauce on top? Maybe sweetened a bit further with raspberries?


Again, love these ingredients. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

We just finished supper -- Deborah made beer-bbq chicken. You take a half can of fresh beer (you drink the other half), stuff fresh oregano, thyme, rosemary and a secret ingredient that I don't know about into the beer can. With the BBQ at a certain temp and two special holders of the beer cans and chicken, they go into the BBQ for about 45 minutes. When they come out .............. heaven. She also made a Greek salad with orzo, tomatoes, green beans, asparagas and feta cheese. Again, heavenly.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. I am right behind you. Long day tomorrow and I have to get up early. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

JO is working hard in the kitchen fixing a good, solid. tasty breakfast
for the start of the week.

Sunshine and 13C. A few clouds, but sunshine. Wooooot! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Looks like JO is really going to town with breakfast. 16C and cloudy here this morning.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Marc and Caman.
I think I will be experiencing my first humid day in Toronto today. It's been six years since I felt that, so we shall see how I fare.
Other than that, I have a sick boy at home with me today. He has picked up a stomach flu, but he woke this morning full of spunk and energy. Thank heavens.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. The last and perhaps the best of Al Popil's rodeo shots are up on SAP for Kim. The golf tale is bound to make you smile too.


----------



## Sonal

danalicious said:


> Good morning Marc and Caman.
> I think I will be experiencing my first humid day in Toronto today. It's been six years since I felt that, so we shall see how I fare.


Not to worry Dana. If this one doesn't suit, you will have PLENTY more to get used to it.


----------



## danalicious

Sonal said:


> Not to worry Dana. If this one doesn't suit, you will have PLENTY more to get used to it.


Thank you for the encouraging words Sonal. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Marc and Caman.
> I think I will be experiencing my first humid day in Toronto today. It's been six years since I felt that, so we shall see how I fare.
> Other than that, I have a sick boy at home with me today. He has picked up a stomach flu, but he woke this morning full of spunk and energy. Thank heavens.


Sorry to hear of your little boy's illness, but it seems to have passed, so that is good news.

As for the humidity .......... just wait.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## KC4

Busy day for me....
Just popping in to say..
Hi Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Busy day for me....
> Just popping in to say..
> Hi Shang!


Good night, Caman.

Same here, Kim. Trying to get all sorts of things ready for my conference in Fredericton on Wed. Busy, busy, busy ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

There are days I spent pondering things and today was such a day. I've been troubled all day. I mean really, can fat people go skinny dipping or what?


----------



## friend

Crap, all crap this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A simple breakfast from JO this morning.

Sorry to hear that things are not going well, Caman.


----------



## tilt

Man, Madras (India) is hot. Temp is 38 and feels like 48 with the humidex. Pus, because of overload, they cut off power for a couple of hours every afternoon when it's hottest; and we lose power ate least a few times every night.

All Canadians who claim to love the heat - you ought to be sent here for a couple of weeks in Summer and then I would like to see how many of you yearn for the sun. I would be happy to NOT see the sun for the next few years. Plus, as far as I am concerned, it could be Winter all year and I shall be happy as a pig in ****.

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Hey, why did EhMac turn Green?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Man, Madras (India) is hot. Temp is 38 and feels like 48 with the humidex. Pus, because of overload, they cut off power for a couple of hours every afternoon when it's hottest; and we lose power ate least a few times every night.
> 
> All Canadians who claim to love the heat - you ought to be sent here for a couple of weeks in Summer and then I would like to see how many of you yearn for the sun. I would be happy to NOT see the sun for the next few years. Plus, as far as I am concerned, it could be Winter all year and I shall be happy as a pig in ****.
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. Sorry to hear about the heat. Sounds like when I was in Waycross, GA during the hot time in July/August ........ except this is springtime in Madras. Hang in there, mon ami.

It is just past 8AM here in St.John's. What time is it there?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hey, why did EhMac turn Green?


Those are the colors of the Vancouver Canucks, who are in the Stanley Cup finals starting tomorrow.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Those are the colors of the Vancouver Canucks, who are in the Stanley Cup finals starting tomorrow.


Who are Walkover Canix playing? 
Is it the Pitiful Penguinness.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Who are Walkover Canix playing?
> Is it the Pitiful Penguinness.


The Boston Bruins.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Not sure what all the talk about ehMac being green is about. It is the normal red for me this morning. 

An interesting study in the U.S. claims that 20% of drivers down there are unfit for the road on SAP this morning along with a smile from a second grader too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Little ehMac is blue and green for me this morning at the top of the page.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, I missed that completely, He's wearing a Canucks sweater.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

I like the Canuck jersey sporting ehMac. Woo Hoo! Go Canucks Go! 

Caman - Sorry to hear that it's "one of those days" today. Hope it improves throughout the day. 

Mohan - Having lived in hot humid Texas for a while, I can relate. The power cutting must be brutal though. Uggh. Glad to hear from you though...it's rather cool to chat across the oceans. 

Speaking of that, we applied for Kacey to go on Class Afloat yesterday. Even though I'm nervous about her going, I hope for her sake, she is one of the candidates who is selected to join the crew. It is her dream.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> 
> I like the Canuck jersey sporting ehMac. Woo Hoo! Go Canucks Go!


Could not have said it better myself!!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Speaking of that, we applied for Kacey to go on Class Afloat yesterday. Even though I'm nervous about her going, I hope for her sake, she is one of the candidates who is selected to join the crew. It is her dream.


All that is left to do now Kim, is to shell out for a new camera for the trip!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> All that is left to do now Kim, is to shell out for a new camera for the trip!


Hahaaaha... Cameras everywhere are shaking with fear.....
(She was just talking about getting an exact replacement for the one that expired under her watch last time...I'm trying to get her to consider a different, waterproof one. Oh, and since the demise/mysterious disappearance of her second (of many) cameras in 2005, she has been financing her own photography gear) 


And I wish that was the only thing left to do.... while we wait to hear if she even qualifies for an interview (I think she will), we will be getting our ducks as much as possible in a row, so that we can move fast if she is accepted. They sail from Kristiansand Norway August 25, 2011. 

In the time in between, we will need to do/obtain:
Full Medical
Eye Exam- update prescription if necessary
Dental exam
Orthodontic exam - will have to have her braces removed early (she is pleased about this one)
Vaccinations for all of the countries that she will be visiting
Order special uniform/ specialized sailing gear (including a knife!) 
Make our travel arrangements. 
Review and sign a raft load of forms, guarantees, waivers and other documents
Obtain visitor visas where needed.
Select her courses for the next two semesters
Obtain travel/health insurance
Obtain school supplies for two semesters
make sure her macbook is "shipshape'
and, much, much more.....

(and this is with her writing final exams for Grade 10 and then us being away for 2-3 weeks on vacation as well)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> 
> I like the Canuck jersey sporting ehMac. Woo Hoo! Go Canucks Go!
> 
> Caman - Sorry to hear that it's "one of those days" today. Hope it improves throughout the day.
> 
> Mohan - Having lived in hot humid Texas for a while, I can relate. The power cutting must be brutal though. Uggh. Glad to hear from you though...it's rather cool to chat across the oceans.
> 
> Speaking of that, we applied for Kacey to go on Class Afloat yesterday. Even though I'm nervous about her going, I hope for her sake, she is one of the candidates who is selected to join the crew. It is her dream.


Good for you, Kim. Kacey will have a grand time. Sorry, but no Doxie Rescue Squads are available ............ as they are not water dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Could not have said it better myself!!


Afternoon, Dana. How are you and the boys today? Do get too hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hahaaaha... Cameras everywhere are shaking with fear.....
> (She was just talking about getting an exact replacement for the one that expired under her watch last time...I'm trying to get her to consider a different, waterproof one. Oh, and since the demise/mysterious disappearance of her second (of many) cameras in 2005, she has been financing her own photography gear)
> 
> 
> And I wish that was the only thing left to do.... while we wait to hear if she even qualifies for an interview (I think she will), we will be getting our ducks as much as possible in a row, so that we can move fast if she is accepted. They sail from Kristiansand Norway August 25, 2011.
> 
> In the time in between, we will need to do/obtain:
> Full Medical
> Eye Exam- update prescription if necessary
> Dental exam
> Orthodontic exam - will have to have her braces removed early (she is pleased about this one)
> Vaccinations for all of the countries that she will be visiting
> Order special uniform/ specialized sailing gear (including a knife!)
> Make our travel arrangements.
> Review and sign a raft load of forms, guarantees, waivers and other documents
> Obtain visitor visas where needed.
> Select her courses for the next two semesters
> Obtain travel/health insurance
> Obtain school supplies for two semesters
> make sure her macbook is "shipshape'
> and, much, much more.....
> 
> (and this is with her writing final exams for Grade 10 and then us being away for 2-3 weeks on vacation as well)


Kristiansand, Norway? This is Euro-Doxie Central in Europe (outside of Germany). More doxies in Norway and Finland than anywhere else in Europe other than Germany.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Kim. Kacey will have a grand time. Sorry, but no Doxie Rescue Squads are available ............ as they are not water dogs.


What? Are there no retrievers in your area? Maybe one or more could consult for the Doxie rescue Squad?


Dr.G. said:


> Kristiansand, Norway? This is Euro-Doxie Central in Europe (outside of Germany). More doxies in Norway and Finland than anywhere else in Europe other than Germany.


Well, if she sails, at least she'll have a fine Doxie send-off party.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. How are you and the boys today? Do get too hot.


Doing well here. Staying cool at work while the boys toil away in school!
My youngest asked me this morning how much longer he has to be in school and was devastated when I delivered the news. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Morning all. 

Mohan--that is exactly why I only ever visit India in December, when the temperature is at least sensible and the humidity isn't killer. 

Strangely though, it's not going to be that much cooler in Toronto today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal. After spending seven long years trapped in the heat and humidity of SW Ontario, our escape was such a relief that I have no desire to ever experience a 45° humidex again.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Kim,

This review is now a bit dated but I do still like the camera. Limiting factors are battery life and zoom range (28;100mm equivalent). Big advantage to me is that the camera comes along in situations that keep my better camera at home.

http://www.ehmac.ca/photography-focus/91802-camera-reviews.html

Oly and others are now making UW cameras with longer zoom ranges.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> What? Are there no retrievers in your area? Maybe one or more could consult for the Doxie rescue Squad?
> 
> 
> Well, if she sails, at least she'll have a fine Doxie send-off party.


Well, we are the land of the Labrador Retrievers and the Newfoundland Dog, some of the best swimming dogs in existence.\

Now, a Doxie "send-off party" is a fine idea. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Doing well here. Staying cool at work while the boys toil away in school!
> My youngest asked me this morning how much longer he has to be in school and was devastated when I delivered the news. :lmao:


Well, we shall send you some NL coolness, Dana. Currently 7C with a bit of sun.

I am an advocate of having the month of July off for summer break, but school in August.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Mohan--that is exactly why I only ever visit India in December, when the temperature is at least sensible and the humidity isn't killer.
> 
> Strangely though, it's not going to be that much cooler in Toronto today.


Afternoon, Sonal. Care for some ice tea today???


----------



## SINC

Did you ever stop to think than man is the only animal capable of blushing? Or needs to for that matter!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did you ever stop to think than man is the only animal capable of blushing? Or needs to for that matter!


A Mark Twain quote, Don. Good for you. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A Mark Twain quote, Don. Good for you. :clap::clap:


Well, I modified it slightly, but yes I thought you would pick up on that one Marc.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal. After spending seven long years trapped in the heat and humidity of SW Ontario, our escape was such a relief that I have no desire to ever experience a 45° humidex again.


I don't mind it so much, but then, I grew up here--I'm used to it. it's like being enveloped in a warm blanket ALL the time. 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Care for some ice tea today???


Ice tea would be very welcome today. How are you, Marc?


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> Hey Kim,
> 
> This review is now a bit dated but I do still like the camera. Limiting factors are battery life and zoom range (28;100mm equivalent). Big advantage to me is that the camera comes along in situations that keep my better camera at home.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/photography-focus/91802-camera-reviews.html
> 
> Oly and others are now making UW cameras with longer zoom ranges.


Thanks Bob - That's a great review and a real possibility for a new camera. I think the small size will also be a bonus. It is easily pocketable, whereas her former victim, er camera, was not.


----------



## eMacMan

Not mentioned in the review but this type of camera should withstand sandy and dusty location shooting extremely well as the lens is completely sealed behind glass. It's one reason the zoom range is shorter than available with more conventional P & S cameras.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I modified it slightly, but yes I thought you would pick up on that one Marc.


Twain has been quoted and misquoted for years, Don. Too bad he could not be cloned ............. then he could be Mark Twain and his clone could be ......................... wait for it ..................... Two Too Twain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I don't mind it so much, but then, I grew up here--I'm used to it. it's like being enveloped in a warm blanket ALL the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ice tea would be very welcome today. How are you, Marc?


Ice tea coming right up, Sonal. I know about this "warm blanket" feeling, except in Waycross, Georgia it would feel like a soaked Hudson Bay Blanket ............ soaked in hot water. My first summer there I thought I was going to die when the temps went up to 100F ............. not including the humidity.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## SINC

Nite Camán, sweet dreams for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nite Camán, sweet dreams for a better day tomorrow.


I concur with Don, Caman. Hopefully, tomorrow shall be less stressful for you. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. Long day tomorrow. See you all at the first OtHD Breakfast of June. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

JO has made a fine OtHD Breakfast for us all. Must eat and dash, however. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Guess the commercial before the video ends on SAP this morning is a challenge. And a smile with a story about golf balls. Busy day ahead for me too, so I am off to the salt mines to get my work done first.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Well we had our graduation last night at doggie school, will be going home tomorrow ........ that will be fun.

Don I think there is a typo in your piece on sexual offenders, it's the line about being touch to get. Fruedian slip maybe...

Morning Marc, is it hot here today the temp feels like its around 40C...... not AC in the room and sun exposure, how quaint......


----------



## SINC

Many thanks Rp, good eye. It's fixed now. 

And now that RapidWeaver has fixed their issue with Smart Update, it was done in 30 seconds too. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Well we had our graduation last night at doggie school, will be going home tomorrow ........ that will be fun.
> 
> Don I think there is a typo in your piece on sexual offenders, it's the line about being touch to get. Fruedian slip maybe...
> 
> Morning Marc, is it hot here today the temp feels like its around 40C...... not AC in the room and sun exposure, how quaint......


Morning, Rp. I hope that you shall have a graduation party for Mabel.

Sunny and 10C here as I prepare to set off for Fredericton.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Rp - Congrats on the successful graduation from doggie school. Safe travels home. 

Another busy day for me.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good day all!

I'm just taking a breather from working and checking in to say hi to everyone in the shang. 

Hi ya! Looks like everyone is having a hectic day here! So I shall check back in later. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Made it safe and sound in Fredericton, NB. Left St.John's and it was sunny and 12C with no wind, got here and it was 22C, humid with lots of wind. Still, my session is tomorrow morning, so it shall not be a late night for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to watch some of the Stanley Cup playoffs and then go to be. Long day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, hope you sleep well in NB. Got a doxie or two for company?


----------



## Ena

Back from a great day out with a friend. Went north of Victoria to some of the old and small communities hugging the coastline.


----------



## KC4

Looks great Anne! Weather looks perfect too! Did you have any nice meals?


----------



## friend

God morgon all. 

JO is making a nice, tasty, and healthy breakfast but insist on just wearing an apron.
Now we going to have Kim in the kitchen all day, so we might ask her to help with
lunch to distract her. 

13C, sunshine and great prospects for good weather and thus a great day today.
Up since 8 o'clock, but that is way later then on a weekday (it's a 5 day holiday here).
Kids nicer and calmer yesterday and no crises. Ciarán went calmly to the psychiatrist,
did listen and he even said goodbye and shuck her hand. Great progress. One more 
session before the summer and then we will try medication to give him a break.

Going for a big cup of java and a sandwich in a minute or two.


----------



## friend

Very tired.
I'm getting nothing done.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
Just getting over a nasty flu that my eldest and I picked up at the same time. I think I may even indulge myself and have some food today.
Looking forward to a busy work day today.
Hope everyone is having a wonderful morning.

Go Canucks!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Dana. sounds like a nap is in order for someone today Camán. Glad to know you and the lad are over your bad spell Dana.

Parents are so proud when their children pitch in and help around the house as our video on SAP this morning called the perfect daughter shows.


----------



## friend

Morning Dana and Don.

No nap needed, but good tip though. Will save it for later. 
Dishes done and many books has found their place in the 
bookshelf and meanwhile Hanna is doing the kitchen,
A wee lunch for me now, the kids has already eaten, but first
off to SAP.


----------



## Ena

KC4 said:


> Looks great Anne! Weather looks perfect too! Did you have any nice meals?


Fish and chips! Here: Rock Cod Cafe - Hooked For Life. Meal is always hot, so hot that I have to wait a bit for it to cool. Fresh halibut. Mmmm! If you are ever on the island I'll take you there.  I know all the spots for good coffee too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Went over to the Congress 2011 conference center and registered for the session I was to do this morning, and then walked back to the spot where I was to give my session. All went well. It was a good crowd and they received what I had to share well.

Sounds like a full house this morning visited The Shang. I hope that Jamie Oliver has something good in store for us all at tomorrow's TGIF Breakfast. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> JO is making a nice, tasty, and healthy breakfast but insist on just wearing an apron.
> Now we going to have Kim in the kitchen all day, so we might ask her to help with
> lunch to distract her.


I'm happy to help Caman! I'll look after the buns. 




danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> Just getting over a nasty flu that my eldest and I picked up at the same time. I think I may even indulge myself and have some food today.
> Looking forward to a busy work day today.
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful morning.
> Go Canucks!!


Hi Dana - Sorry to hear of the flu attack, but glad you and yours recovered quickly ...a quick but severe flu Nor-virus has hit Calgary as well. 



Ena said:


> Fish and chips! Here: Rock Cod Cafe - Hooked For Life. Meal is always hot, so hot that I have to wait a bit for it to cool. Fresh halibut. Mmmm! If you are ever on the island I'll take you there.  I know all the spots for good coffee too.


Deal! I love hot, fresh fish and chips by the sea...They always seem to taste that much better...MMMMmmmm. ...Plus, coffee... Nirvana.....Woooot! The toasted bread bowl of chowder looks tempting too. 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Went over to the Congress 2011 conference center and registered for the session I was to do this morning, and then walked back to the spot where I was to give my session. All went well. It was a good crowd and they received what I had to share well.


Sounds great Marc. Kudos! What was the topic of the paper/presentation?


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi there everybody!

Things are going well here... lots of work due to seemingly incessant high winds here from the past several months wreaking havoc on people's houses and businesses. On my walks I constantly come upon bits of shingles, sidings and unidentifiable pieces of matter! The latter I so carefully side step just in case it turns out to be wholly organic! I don't understand why so many people do not use doggy poop bags! 

Hey Kim, how goes your seemingly unending collections of essential paperwork and equipment for your resident teen's school sailing trip? I hope she gets accepted! Whoo what an adventure for her! How old is she now Kim? 15? 

Marc, how's the overall conference coming along? You seemed to be a hit there this morning! 

Hi Caman! Good luck with Kim in the kitchen! You might not want her to leave! :lmao:

Hi Rp, good luck in your job hunting!! I hope you find a rewarding job in your new field very very shortly! 

Hi Sonal! 

Later!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. The conference sessions were interesting. Even got a chance to meet bryanc, who is a prof here in Biology at UNB. So, now I have met Mohan in St.John's and Bryan here in Fredericton. Who is next????????


----------



## SINC

By way of update, today was our son Matt's appointment with the specialist at the U of A hospital. As we expected his last test results taken 10 days ago were not good. As a matter of fact, his level were the highest ever and it only confirms that both kidneys are now diseased. So with that bad news out of the way, he can now focus on his treatment. He now has to undergo bone density testing to set his levels as the treatment is apparently hard on his bones. He then begins intravenous steroid treatment next week followed by oral chemo daily for a month. Then the chemo stops for a month while the steroids continue and so on in repetition for the next six months when chemo begins for a month in the third month. In total six months of steroids and three months of chemo. The doctor told him this afternoon that his chances are very good for gaining control and putting the disease into remission and keeping it there permanently. Thanks for all the good wishes I have received by PM and email. The Shang gang are always there when you need them.


----------



## SINC

It also seems to me to be a good day to share some of the beauty of our yard and courtyard. Enjoy:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> By way of update, today was our son Matt's appointment with the specialist at the U of A hospital. As we expected his last test results taken 10 days ago were not good. As a matter of fact, his level were the highest ever and it only confirms that both kidneys are now diseased. So with that bad news out of the way, he can now focus on his treatment. He now has to undergo bone density testing to set his levels as the treatment is apparently hard on his bones. He then begins intravenous steroid treatment next week followed by oral chemo daily for a month. Then the chemo stops for a month while the steroids continue and so on in repetition for the next six months when chemo begins for a month in the third month. In total six months of steroids and three months of chemo. The doctor told him this afternoon that his chances are very good for gaining control and putting the disease into remission and keeping it there permanently. Thanks for all the good wishes I have received by PM and email. The Shang gang are always there when you need them.


So sorry to hear this news, Don. There is little we can do other than be supportive of you, and to keep Matt and all his family in our thoughts and prayers. Hopefully, the doctor is correct and this disease shall go into remission with this treatment. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> By way of update, today was our son Matt's appointment with the specialist at the U of A hospital. As we expected his last test results taken 10 days ago were not good. As a matter of fact, his level were the highest ever and it only confirms that both kidneys are now diseased. So with that bad news out of the way, he can now focus on his treatment. He now has to undergo bone density testing to set his levels as the treatment is apparently hard on his bones. He then begins intravenous steroid treatment next week followed by oral chemo daily for a month. Then the chemo stops for a month while the steroids continue and so on in repetition for the next six months when chemo begins for a month in the third month. In total six months of steroids and three months of chemo. The doctor told him this afternoon that his chances are very good for gaining control and putting the disease into remission and keeping it there permanently. Thanks for all the good wishes I have received by PM and email. The Shang gang are always there when you need them.


OMG Don! :-( I shall pray my mightiest for him and think about him daily. Yep you have my support too Don. It sounds like the doctor is quite optimistic about his outcome. So Don, stay optimistic ok?


----------



## SINC

I am and I will remain so Sharon, thanks. Sometimes life deals you a hand you have to play, like it or not. Our family is strong and with his Mom a retired RN, we're as optimistic as we can be. Onward together is our goal.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Onward together is our goal." That's a fine goal, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in Fredericton. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Hey Kim, how goes your seemingly unending collections of essential paperwork and equipment for your resident teen's school sailing trip? I hope she gets accepted! Whoo what an adventure for her! How old is she now Kim? 15?


Today, Kacey had her Skype interview with Class Afloat. I think she did well, except for a couple of funny parts. One was how deftly they found the weak underbelly of a teen...they asked her, " How many times do your parents have to ask you to do something before you do it?"

I thought I was going to go into convulsions trying not to laugh out loud. (I was present at Kacey's request, but not participating at all, not even providing visual feedback on her answers so as not to distract her.)

The other funny one was where she misunderstood the question (I neglected to prepare her by telling her that she could ask questions if she didn't understand or hear the question). They basically asked her on a scale of 1 - 10, with 1 being not at all and 10 being absolutely 100%, whether her good moral values could be swayed by peer pressure. She said 6. Hah! OK, at least now we know. 

We also did her medical check-up today - all is well, pending blood work results.

Yep, she's 15.



Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. The conference sessions were interesting. Even got a chance to meet bryanc, who is a prof here in Biology at UNB. So, now I have met Mohan in St.John's and Bryan here in Fredericton. Who is next????????


That's cool. Have you now met two ehMacians? Or more? 



SINC said:


> By way of update, today was our son Matt's appointment with the specialist at the U of A hospital. As we expected his last test results taken 10 days ago were not good. As a matter of fact, his level were the highest ever and it only confirms that both kidneys are now diseased. So with that bad news out of the way, he can now focus on his treatment. He now has to undergo bone density testing to set his levels as the treatment is apparently hard on his bones. He then begins intravenous steroid treatment next week followed by oral chemo daily for a month. Then the chemo stops for a month while the steroids continue and so on in repetition for the next six months when chemo begins for a month in the third month. In total six months of steroids and three months of chemo. The doctor told him this afternoon that his chances are very good for gaining control and putting the disease into remission and keeping it there permanently. Thanks for all the good wishes I have received by PM and email. The Shang gang are always there when you need them.


I'm sorry to hear the confirmation of the bad news. However, I'm very happy to hear that the doctor is optimistic about Matt's recovery. It looks like he is in for a treatment marathon. I'm glad that the medical community has learned that spreading these treatments out (low doses over a longer period) works much better (and is less physically stressful on the body) than a higher doses over a short period. It does get to be emotionally wearing though if he needs daily trips to the hospital. If you remember, we did this for months with Lee... and he's in full remission now.


----------



## tilt

Still in India, still hot and sweaty, still having power-cuts, internet speeds very slow, very frustrating. Can't wait to come back home!


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Still in India, still hot and sweaty, still having power-cuts, internet speeds very slow, very frustrating. Can't wait to come back home!


Morning, Mohan. One would think that in parts of India, the internet speeds would be good due to their rapid advancements in technology. Still, we await your arrival back in Canada. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine TGIF Breakfast waiting for us when we each rise to face the new day. Let's all enjoy and be thankful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, that was a classic story about Kacey. I do hope that she is approved. Sounds like a great experience.

I have only met Mohan and Bryan here from ehMacLand.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Knowing you love classical music, don't miss three-year-old Jonathon conducting the 4th movement of Beethoven's 5th Symphony in today's video on SAP. It's a hoot!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Knowing you love classical music, don't miss three-year-old Jonathon conducting the 4th movement of Beethoven's 5th Symphony in today's video on SAP. It's a hoot!


Morning, Don. I shall do that now with a fresh cup of coffee ........... compliments of Howard Johnson. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Knowing you love classical music, don't miss three-year-old Jonathon conducting the 4th movement of Beethoven's 5th Symphony in today's video on SAP. It's a hoot!


Don, he actually looks quite professional, with some correct baton movements. Of course, wearing the Gap shirt and talking during his conduction is a no-no, along with his laughing at the end.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, he's cute as a button isn't he? :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, he's cute as a button isn't he? :clap:


Yes, it was a very cute boy in a cute clip. Liked the music as well. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Don, I'm very sorry to hear that the results for Matt were not good. Even if that was expected, it's still bad news to have confirmed. In any case, glad to hear that the doctor is optimistic for putting this into permanent remission. Here's hoping for the best through the lengthy treatment.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!
Just waiting in a waiting room for my aunt while she's at a Dr's appointment. 

I spy a sign that reads "Verbal Abuse Will Not be Tolerated" the second of such signs I've seen in a medical office in as many days.

Are people that frequently rude that such signs are now routine? How sad. I personally have not witnessed anything of this nature in a doctor's office, but have seen patients and / or their families get a little aggressive in emergency waiting rooms.


----------



## KC4

Hmmm. Maybe I'm starting to understand a possible root cause for verbal abuse....

There are 36 guest chairs in this one doctor clinic, 29 of them filled. Presuming half of these waiters are companions like me and not patients, that still leaves 15 patients. We've been here for 80 minutes and counting. I'm guessing the average "doctor" time each patient gets is around 5 minutes. Sheesh.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Hmmm. Maybe I'm starting to understand a possible root cause for verbal abuse....
> 
> There are 36 guest chairs in this one doctor clinic, 29 of them filled. Presuming half of these waiters are companions like me and not patients, that still leaves 15 patients. We've been here for 80 minutes and counting. I'm guessing the average "doctor" time each patient gets is around 5 minutes. Sheesh.


Wow.... that's a long wait for 5 minutes. Sheesh.


----------



## KC4

It reminds me of Kacey's one orthodontist office. He has 8 dental chairs in a row in a large open room. He zooms from patient to patient, sometimes on foot, sometimes on rolling chairs. I've never seen less than 7 chairs filled at a time.

What a business it has become...must push as many patients through as quickly as possible.....


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon Kim and Sonal:

Kim I was in a post office on Long Island NY and they had a sign which indicated that it was a federal offense to physically abuse a postal employee when on duty ...... which made me wonder if it was okay to beat the crap out of him/her when they were off duty????


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon Kim and Sonal:
> 
> Kim I was in a post office on Long Island NY and they had a sign which indicated that it was a federal offense to physically abuse a postal employee when on duty ...... which made me wonder if it was okay to beat the crap out of him/her when they were off duty????


No, Rp, it is still a federal offense to touch or abuse any federal worker on federal land. This was established in the case of Jinglestars vs The US Postal Service. In a 9-0 ruling, any part of the 50 US States, and the various territories, is considered US federal land. You are only allowed to touch or abuse a federal worker on non-US land, such as the various embassies and consulates throughout the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Had something I have not had in ages -- a mid-afternoon nap. Took the walking tour of downtown Fredericton, and the Beverbrook Art Gallery, then came back to my hotel room and lay down for a moment to rest my feet. Fell asleep for an hour or so ............. a rare treat.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán and thank you so much for the PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night, my last day in Fredericton. Tomorrow morning I set sail for St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO is hard at work in the kitchen and since I have to dash
he asks if Kim and Sharon could help him. He has promised
to keep his pants on. Maybe Marc should keep an eye on him anyway.

Off to retrieve my medicine and then to the beach with the kids. 
I'm not going in the water though. Got a ...... something, a cut on my foot. That's it. 
Really, I do. 
What?


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, have fun at the beach with the kids today. 

Today on SAP we feature Kim's photograph of a bee on a flower in her yard. It's well done and sharp as a tack.

And what the heck is a Waterphone? The answer lies in today's SAP video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck on the beach. JO seems to be making something for breakfast this morning, and it looks quite good.

Morning, Don. Shall have to check out SAP when I get my first cup of coffee.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang!
We are off to a great start this weekend.

We signed the papers yesterday to take possession of our house on Tuesday.

We had a fabulous evening at Canada's Wonderland with friends. These are friends I made when I had my first born almost 7 years ago. There is a span of 6 weeks between our children and we have not seen each other in almost 6 years. It continually amazes me that children - without the relationship experiences of adults - are so accepting of one another. All our kids (and there are now 5) get along beautifully and had their arms around each other as if they had seen each other regularly for the last six years.

Sigh...

How is the weekend shaping up for everyone else?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Dana. We should have a house warming party for you next week. Hopefully, you shall be there for enough time for the boys to get settled in and through school ............... maybe even university??? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that Waterphone is amazing. So this is what makes the sound effects for the various horror movies.


----------



## friend

Back from the beach.
I love my iPhone. 
Well, my kids too of course.


----------



## friend

A few more beach pics.
I really like this app.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> JO is hard at work in the kitchen and since I have to dash
> he asks if Kim and Sharon could help him. He has promised
> to keep his pants on. Maybe Marc should keep an eye on him anyway.
> 
> Off to retrieve my medicine and then to the beach with the kids.
> I not going the water though. Got a ...... something, a cut on my foot. That's it.
> Really, I do.
> What?


Hahaha..Beach looks warm and fun.... looks like a pleasant time for all. Great pics - classic images.


SINC said:


> Morning Camán, have fun at the beach with the kids today.
> 
> Today on SAP we feature Kim's photograph of a bee on a flower in her yard. It's well done and sharp as a tack.
> 
> And what the heck is a Waterphone? The answer lies in today's SAP video.


I forgot I sent that photo to you.. That's from a while back. I'm not sure that's a bee in the image though...It was very tiny and more hornet/wasp like. 

I remember those tulips, may they rest in peace. Those dang squirrels ate all of them. I think more than half of the replacement ones have been consumed this year already (sigh). I'll try to get memorial pictures before they are also munched. 



danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang!
> We are off to a great start this weekend.
> 
> We signed the papers yesterday to take possession of our house on Tuesday.
> 
> We had a fabulous evening at Canada's Wonderland with friends. These are friends I made when I had my first born almost 7 years ago. There is a span of 6 weeks between our children and we have not seen each other in almost 6 years. It continually amazes me that children - without the relationship experiences of adults - are so accepting of one another. All our kids (and there are now 5) get along beautifully and had their arms around each other as if they had seen each other regularly for the last six years.
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> How is the weekend shaping up for everyone else?


Hi Dana! Wow... only days to go. It'll be so nice to get into your new place and get settled. 

Yes, kids can be so trusting and accepting for the most part...they haven't been jaded by bad experiences. It's refreshing to see.

Good luck with the move in. Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I forgot I sent that photo to you.. That's from a while back. I'm not sure that's a bee in the image though...It was very tiny and more hornet/wasp like.


I too debated on what it was, but I ruled out a wasp as all varieties seem to have segmented bodies: 










I finally decided it was a worker honey bee (your shot below:



















Then again, I've been wrong before!


----------



## KC4

You're right Don, it does look more like a honeybee according to the pics....I'm no expert. Would be nice to know for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings to one and all from the Halifax airport. I leave for St.John's in about an hour, so I thought I would drop in now to see how things are doing today here in The Shang.

Great beach pics, Caman. Looks as if you and your family had a grand time.

Kim,at first I thought that the insect in your pic on SAP was of a yellowjacket wasp, which are very common in Georgia.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night here in Fredericton. Paix, mes amis.


WTF are you doing out of the end f the internet Marc?



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mohan. One would think that in parts of India, the internet speeds would be good due to their rapid advancements in technology. Still, we await your arrival back in Canada. Paix, mon ami.


Tech-wise, India is the most advanced country in the world, but it is also true bureaucracy- and corruption-wise. They have the tech, but if you want to actually use it, you have to give up all your children, not just your first-born!!!



Rps said:


> Good afternoon Kim and Sonal:
> 
> Kim I was in a post office on Long Island NY and they had a sign which indicated that it was a federal offense to physically abuse a postal employee when on duty ...... which made me wonder if it was okay to beat the crap out of him/her when they were off duty????


Hear hear! Beat the crap out of them when they are off-duty. That way, you only get arrested for assault and battery. They get you coming and going. Complaining about bad service is now a federal offence. Whodathunkit!



friend said:


> Back from the beach.
> I love my iPhone.
> Well, my kids too of course.


Lovely pics Caman ol' chap!

Cheers

PS" Still hot and sweaty. Now, if only I had washboard abs, that comment would have every woman on this board creaming!

Cheers


----------



## friend

Hi Mohan.
When will you be back in Canada?

Bought Pages for iPhone.
Doesn't have landscape view, which makes it very difficult to type.
At least I have set it up so I can sync my novel over iDisk, but I'm 
not sure I will work on it on my iPhone other then when I really have too.
To hard to get a clear view of the text and to hard to type.
There are also fonts missing and you can't have any comments.
A pity really.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mohan. I was at the 2011 Congress of the Learned Societies here in Fredericton. I am now back in St.John's.

Evening, Caman ........ good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning at Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here as well. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

friend said:


> Hi Mohan.
> When will you be back in Canada?


Hello Caman. I am back on Jun 26.

Marc, welcome back home! Napping in the afternoons is a no-no for me because that screws up my entire night - I end up tossing & turning all night and then the next day is also effed up!

Cheers


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Since JO is out on a picnic with the kids I prepared the Sunday brunch.
All homemade of course: 
Muesli with honey-crunch chocolate, yogurt with lemon and honey and banana slices, 
fruit salad with papaya, mango, cherries and a lime-kivi sauce.
Freshly baked Bagels and banana bread. 
Mushrooms, onion and cherry tomatoes fried in butter and garlic. 
Eggs Benedict and omelette with avocado and veg. bacon. 
Potato mash made with real butter and cream and fresh herbs.
Coffe, tea and 3 kind of fresh juice.
Enjoy.


----------



## danalicious

Delighful breakfast Caman! Thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like a great breakfast. Thanks, my friend.

Morning, Dana.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Dana and Marc.

I'm working on the text for my new web site.
If anyone has a suggestion on interesting and nice web sites
that I can draw inspiration from I would really appreciate the tip.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon Dana and Marc.
> 
> I'm working on the text for my new web site.
> If anyone has a suggestion on interesting and nice web sites
> that I can draw inspiration from I would really appreciate the tip.


Afternoon, Caman. I have seen many great sites, and shall look for their URLs for you. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Hope all are well today.

Thanks for the fabulous sounding breakfast Caman. Honey crunch chocolate? MMMMmm..

Good luck with the website building. You may find some good suggestions in this thread. 

Marc - Glad to see you are back safe and sound in St. John's. I bet the doxies missed you.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Was up early and finished up SAP and tomorrow's issue, then snuck back to bed for a couple more hours. Today I will spend another few hours working on the motor home in preparation for our three week long trip form June 14 to July 8. Since I am head chef for the wife's sister's 60th, I have a ton of stuff to prepare. We have been cooking things for days now, freezing them and now I have to make room for two powered coolers to sit on the floor of the rig while we travel, plugged into power so the frozen stuff stays that way. Feeding a dozen folks for four days at a group campsite takes a lot of planning and changes to normal routines to pull it all off. 

We will travel five hours on Tuesday to Battleford and overnight. The next day, another five hour run will put us in Regina, where we will stay for two nights. That leaves us all day Thursday to buy all the groceries we need so they are fresh for the event which begins Friday at noon in Moosomin, SK. about three hours east of Regina near the Manitoba border.

I got the big job out of the way the day before yesterday when I washed the rig, filled it with fuel, propane, checked the air in the six wheels, dumped the holding tanks and stowed the BBQ after I had finished cooking.

Yesterday I removed all the extra jackets and sweaters and other gear from the closets to get them down to a bare minimum for this trip. That also provides our two guests who will stay with us some room to hang their things. 

Today I have to clean a couple of cupboards to make room for a tea kettle, two crock pots and a supply of extra cutlery and paper plates, bowls, etc to minimize dishwashing. Once that is done I will polish all the woodwork and that is easily a two day job with the amount of oak inside the rig. The floor needs to be scrubbed and waxed and new throw rugs put in strategic spots to save wear and tear. 

The satellite system has to be rewired too as I am not happy with the tangle of wires I have created by moving it around so many times. Then there is the cube satellite dish to be remounted on top of the 11 foot high rear ladder and wired to the receiver some 30 feet away.

There is more, but I don't even want to think of that right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Hope all are well today.
> 
> Thanks for the fabulous sounding breakfast Caman. Honey crunch chocolate? MMMMmm..
> 
> Good luck with the website building. You may find some good suggestions in this thread.
> 
> Marc - Glad to see you are back safe and sound in St. John's. I bet the doxies missed you.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, I received a royal greeting from them all. Bridget, who is my favorite, is at my feet as I type. She wants to be close to me so that I won't leave again. :love2:

When does Kacey find out her status on that trip?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all. 

It's been a lovely weekend here so far. Yesterday was gray and a bit dreary, so Gordan and I stayed in and worked (he on a presentation, me on a story) pausing briefly for lunch, dinner and for me to beat him at Scrabble.

Today has been beautiful weather, so we took a walk down to Cherry Beach.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> It's been a lovely weekend here so far. Yesterday was gray and a bit dreary, so Gordan and I stayed in and worked (he on a presentation, me on a story) pausing briefly for lunch, dinner and for me to beat him at Scrabble.
> 
> Today has been beautiful weather, so we took a walk down to Cherry Beach.


Afternoon, Sonal. Sounds like a fine weekend for you and Gordon. So glad to hear that the two of you are happy together. Paix, mon amie.

Tea??


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Sounds like a fine weekend for you and Gordon. So glad to hear that the two of you are happy together. Paix, mon amie.
> 
> Tea??


Yes, tea would be lovely, especially out on the deck.

I'm particularly pleased to have gotten some writing done, as that's something I haven't done in a number of months. But this is my third new story in about a month. They need revising, but you can't revise a blank page.

As I told Gordan though, if every weekend for the rest of our lives was like this, I would be very happy. He said that he hoped he wouldn't have to work on a presentation every weekend. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Yes, tea would be lovely, especially out on the deck.
> 
> I'm particularly pleased to have gotten some writing done, as that's something I haven't done in a number of months. But this is my third new story in about a month. They need revising, but you can't revise a blank page.
> 
> As I told Gordan though, if every weekend for the rest of our lives was like this, I would be very happy. He said that he hoped he wouldn't have to work on a presentation every weekend. :lmao:


Fine, but it shall have to be out on your deck, since the fog is approaching once again. It is dry outside, just foggy up to the tops of the trees.

At what point is Gordon in his academic life (i.e., assistant prof, associate prof, etc)? Once one hits full professorship, publishing and presentations take on less of a necessary evil and more of a way of sharing one's knowledge.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Fine, but it shall have to be out on your deck, since the fog is approaching once again. It is dry outside, just foggy up to the tops of the trees.
> 
> At what point is Gordon in his academic life (i.e., assistant prof, associate prof, etc)? Once one hits full professorship, publishing and presentations take on less of a necessary evil and more of a way of sharing one's knowledge.


My deck is fine--it's sunny and clear and in the low 20s around here. I can see sailboats out on the lake.

Gordan is currently a research associate. Essentially, he's beyond postdoc but not tenured faculty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> My deck is fine--it's sunny and clear and in the low 20s around here. I can see sailboats out on the lake.
> 
> Gordan is currently a research associate. Essentially, he's beyond postdoc but not tenured faculty.


Still foggy here, so your deck it is, Sonal. Where is Gordon undertaking his research? I spoke to bryanc, who is here in ehMacLand and teaching at UNB in biology. He said how difficult it was for some in science to get positions these days without major grants coming with them to a university.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Still foggy here, so your deck it is, Sonal. Where is Gordon undertaking his research? I spoke to bryanc, who is here in ehMacLand and teaching at UNB in biology. He said how difficult it was for some in science to get positions these days without major grants coming with them to a university.


Gordan is at U of T, which is fortunate for him since he's originally from Toronto (his parents live here) and he is actually now working with the same professor who supervised his Ph.D. But prior to this he did postdocs are both UWO and the Scripps Oceanographic Lab.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Gordan is at U of T, which is fortunate for him since he's originally from Toronto (his parents live here) and he is actually now working with the same professor who supervised his Ph.D. But prior to this he did postdocs are both UWO and the Scripps Oceanographic Lab.


Sonal, with academic credentials such as those, he should be in line for a good position somewhere. Good luck to you both, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hope this finds one and all well, and at peace with the world. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Yes, I received a royal greeting from them all. Bridget, who is my favorite, is at my feet as I type. She wants to be close to me so that I won't leave again. :love2:
> 
> When does Kacey find out her status on that trip?


Glad to hear of the joyous reunion. Being missed always makes a person feel good. 

Class Afloat told Kacey that it would be about 1-2 weeks before a decision was made.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

22C here and sunshine, which is really nice since it is Sweden's national day today
and there will be festivities and things happening all over town.
We will take a trip in to town and bring a small lunch basket with us, but will stay
away from all the hussle and bussle. 
Have a nice day and take the opportunity and celebrate youseselves too. 

JO have made a Swedish celebration brunch with a lot of yellow and blue in it. 

Sweden


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, sounds like a fun day.

Whatever you do today, don't miss the video on SAP as some Polish musicians do Mozart in a humorous and unique way. Very entertaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Glad to hear of the joyous reunion. Being missed always makes a person feel good.
> 
> Class Afloat told Kacey that it would be about 1-2 weeks before a decision was made.


Well, let's hope she gets a positive response to her application. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 22C here and sunshine, which is really nice since it is Sweden's national day today
> and there will be festivities and things happening all over town.
> We will take a trip in to town and bring a small lunch basket with us, but will stay
> away from all the hussle and bussle.
> Have a nice day and take the opportunity and celebrate youseselves too.
> 
> JO have made a Swedish celebration brunch with a lot of yellow and blue in it.
> 
> Sweden


Sounds like our Canada Day or the 4th of July in the US. What does this day signifiy, Caman?

Morning, Don.

Where is JO this morning??????? I shall make the coffee, but he was to make breakfast.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

Good morning Marc. How was your stay in Fredericton? You know Marc I never had the pleasure of visiting Fredericton! Not even a pass through. I've visited Moncton a couple of times and that's it in NB. So did you manage to find time to travel around Fredericton and take in any of the local sights? You mentioned that you sailed back home. So how was that trip? That's another thing that I didn't do yet! Didn't even set foot on the Rock! 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## friend

Didn't work as usual. 

What ever I plan something fun it's shot down by my teens. 
Not all of them, and not the same once all the time.
But they all have such good excuses why they can't/shouldn't/mustn't and why
it is agains human capacity/genetics/culture/nature and what else stupid reasons
they can come up with. I am getting older by the minute and since I'm losing hair
it's just a matter of time before I'll shave it all of. I'm afraid that Daniel will give up
the good work he has put in since he arrived. He is the only one to respond instantly
when asked. 

I'm soon going to give up my attempt to re-launch my art carrier as well, 
if I can't be given any time to do work on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Good morning Marc. How was your stay in Fredericton? You know Marc I never had the pleasure of visiting Fredericton! Not even a pass through. I've visited Moncton a couple of times and that's it in NB. So did you manage to find time to travel around Fredericton and take in any of the local sights? You mentioned that you sailed back home. So how was that trip? That's another thing that I didn't do yet! Didn't even set foot on the Rock!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Afternoon, Sharon. Things went well at Congress 2011. About 9000 academics were in Fredericton over a 10 day period. My session went well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Didn't work as usual.
> 
> What ever I plan something fun it's shot down by my teens.
> Not all of them, and not the same once all the time.
> But they all have such good excuses why they can't/shouldn't/mustn't and why
> it is agains human capacity/genetics/culture/nature and what else stupid reasons
> they can come up with. I am getting older by the minute and since I'm losing hair
> it's just a matter of time before I'll shave it all of. I'm afraid that Daniel will give up
> the good work he has put in since he arrived. He is the only one to respond instantly
> when asked.
> 
> I'm soon going to give up my attempt to re-launch my art carrier as well,
> if I can't be given any time to do work on it.


Hang in there, Caman. Hopefully, things will even out for you soon.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Hang in there, Caman. Hopefully, things will even out for you soon.


I'll try Marc.
It is so discouraging putting in the greatest effort and
end up with a deflated dream.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Caman, Sharon, Kim, Don and all.

Well I certainly can appreciate condo living, started mowing my lawn yesterday and will try to finish today .. I don't have that much property just grass 2 1/2 feet high.... that's what happens when you are away for a month in my neck of the woods. So it's off to finish the back yard, and setup the AC in the house....it's to hit 31C today so it will be hot here and HUMID.........yuk!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'll try Marc.
> It is so discouraging putting in the greatest effort and
> end up with a deflated dream.


All too true, my friend. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Caman, Sharon, Kim, Don and all.
> 
> Well I certainly can appreciate condo living, started mowing my lawn yesterday and will try to finish today .. I don't have that much property just grass 2 1/2 feet high.... that's what happens when you are away for a month in my neck of the woods. So it's off to finish the back yard, and setup the AC in the house....it's to hit 31C today so it will be hot here and HUMID.........yuk!


Good luck to you as well, Rp. How is your new dog making out?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Here, from various sources and discounting cultural differences for words like judgment, are some of the most commonly misspelled words:"

1. accommodate

2. consensus

3. acknowledgement

4. argument

5. commitment

6. deductible

7. dependent

8. embarrass

9. harass

10. liaison

11. separate

12. withdrawal

13. equipment

14. gauge

15. lightning

16. minuscule

17. achieve

18. committee

19. definitely

20. surprise

21. weird

22. camouflage

23. existence

24. privilege

25. publicly

Top 25 most misspelled words - thestar.com


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, things are going very very well. May-Belle is about 50 pounds lighter than Cruzer so Tovah is finding the weight difference quite pleasant. They are beginning to work well together, which is outstanding since they are a very young team, so this is good news.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Rp. 

Nice to hear that you are happy with the move.
One never knows how it will turn out, so that's really good.


----------



## Rps

Hi Caman, seems like both of us are in a state of flux at the moment, better days to come for both I know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are going very very well. May-Belle is about 50 pounds lighter than Cruzer so Tovah is finding the weight difference quite pleasant. They are beginning to work well together, which is outstanding since they are a very young team, so this is good news.


Good to hear, Rp. Hopefully, she shall be with you both for many years. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Hi Caman, seems like both of us are in a state of flux at the moment, better days to come for both I know.


.


----------



## friend

:clap:The are running a add campaign asking people what they would
write on the side of their KIA Pinto if they would buy it.
This is my friends suggestion from his blog.
:lmao:  :clap:


----------



## friend

Time for tea.
Join me anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Time for tea.
> Join me anyone?


I would love some tea, Caman. Thanks, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Did anyone look at the video today about the Polish musicians? If you didn't you should. 

Just saying.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Did anyone look at the video today about the Polish musicians? If you didn't you should.


I liked them a lot.

I'm watching the Keynote from WWDC.
When they told the price of Lion my jaw actually droped.  
I can't wait to get my hands on the new OS and since I have an older
MBP I'm going to check if the Magic Trackpad works on it. 
If so I'll buy that too.

Back to the Keynote. iOS5 coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Finished with the iOS5 presentation.
Time for bed, it's 3:40 am here.  
The bit about iCloud will have to wait until tomorrow.

Nite.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

9:30 am here and already 21C and mucho sunshino. 
Happy sun-loving JO are preparing breakfast for ye.

Been up for 1,5 hours and the wee ones and Siobhán are in school and playschool.
Ciarán and Dylan will stay home and Daniel is seeing his therapist.
Me, I will work on the web site, but first coffee, bread that Daniel bake last night 
and most important; the rest of the Keynote.

Damn, I'm so happy living in these electronically exciting times and most happy
with siding early with the right team; Apple FC.
Not Football Club, but Fantastic Creativity. :clap::love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, it's 3:56 a.m. here and SAP is done for both today and tomorrow. A very talented little lad in our video today who plays and sings Jambolaya.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman and Don. Sounds like everyone is doing well this morning.


----------



## friend

"I'm going to help a lumberjack to make business cards.
I will spruce them up for him."


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> "I'm going to help a lumberjack to make business cards.
> I will spruce them up for him."


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:


Thank you kind Sir.


----------



## SINC

I know a similar story but you wooden like it.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

Sounds like all are doing well! 

Another busy day for me today....so off I go, to tackle my to do list ......

Will check in later.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Sounds like all are doing well!
> 
> Another busy day for me today....so off I go, to tackle my to do list ......
> 
> Will check in later.


I hear you, Kim. I am the same way as this semester slowly winds down ....... only to be replaced by an equally busy summer school semester. Such is Life.


----------



## friend

"I know this greengrocer. He is not making that much business these days.
Sez it's hard to live on a small celery."


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> "I know this greengrocer. He is not making that much business these days.
> Sez it's hard to live on a small celery."


I hear he's cryin' about chopping back on his stock of onions.


----------



## friend

"There was this Australian who was trapped in a log cabin in Alberta in the middle of the worst winter for decades. 
It was absolutely freezing. Far from populated areas he knew that no one would came to his rescue in time and as 
the days progressed he was left with less and less firewood. In the end he only had what he had arrived 
with coming to Canada. He threw his dairy on the fire, follow by his spare clothes and his passport. In desperation 
he threw his backpack and shoes on the failing flames. Left only with a precious heirloom, his families honorary 
boomerang that his great great great grandfather got from a aborigine chieftain for saving his daughter, he sighed, 
wiped the tears from his eyes and threw the boomerang into the fire 147 times before freezing to death."
Camán


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> "I know this greengrocer. He is not making that much business these days.
> Sez it's hard to live on a small celery."





KC4 said:


> I hear he's cryin' about chopping back on his stock of onions.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Rps

Evening all: Just got back from taking Tova out for our anniversary dinner ( been together 40 years ). She had salmon steak and I spaghetti and meat balls ( my fav from this place ) .... now for some Butter Pecan ( no sugar ) Ice Cream and watchin the ball game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Evening all: Just got back from taking Tova out for our anniversary dinner ( been together 40 years ). She had salmon steak and I spaghetti and meat balls ( my fav from this place ) .... now for some Butter Pecan ( no sugar ) Ice Cream and watchin the ball game.


Sounds like a grand meal, Rp. Mazel tov to you both.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, when we got married everyone said we'd only last about 2 years, funny how all my friends who had marriages made in heaven have split up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, when we got married everyone said we'd only last about 2 years, funny how all my friends who had marriages made in heaven have split up.


Deborah and I have been married since 1995. Not sure if we will live long enough to see #40. Still, it shall last, and that is all one can hope for these days.

How is your research coming along? Are you in a formal grad program?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time for me to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. See you all at JO's OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, when we got married everyone said we'd only last about 2 years, funny how all my friends who had marriages made in heaven have split up.


Yep, that too was said about Ann and I. We will celebrate 46 years married this October and over that as a relationship as of now.


----------



## Rps

Funny I think, people have this idea that it is difficult to find a life partner, when all you have to do is find the person you are most comfortable with. That's what I did, that's what many of our long term married friends did ... we are still comfortable with each other and will probably be so until the end. I don't think one can ask for better.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Funny I think, people have this idea that it is difficult to find a life partner, when all you have to do is find the person you are most comfortable with. That's what I did, that's what many of our long term married friends did ... we are still comfortable with each other and will probably be so until the end. I don't think one can ask for better.


It's just the matter to find a sane one though. 
You are lucky to have found such a fine lady. 
I'll keep on looking.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO have made breakfast and I'm at coffee now.
Wee kids in school and the flat tidy, so all is well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, sounds like your day is going well. Thanks for the links by the way, I was able to use all three today. Put a smile on your face this morning by watching today's video on SAP about an unusual hole-in-one, and no it's not about golf.


----------



## friend

Morning Don.

20C here, but it's raining a lot on and off.
It's a pity, since Aiofe and her class went to Skansen, a pen air heritage park.
I hope they have fun anyway. Poor sausage. 

Skansen

I finished watching the WWDC Keynote yesterday.
I'm very excited about the launch of Lion and iOS5.
I think it's going to be a treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee sounds good since it shall be a busy day for me today. Later.


----------



## KC4

Good Day all!

Caman: Skansen looks like a great place to go. I hope the weather is not too bad to enjoy it. 

A coffee for me too please...and then I must dash on another busy day for me as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day all!
> 
> Caman: Skansen looks like a great place to go. I hope the weather is not too bad to enjoy it.
> 
> A coffee for me too please...and then I must dash on another busy day for me as well.


Great minds think alike, Kim. I was just going to pop in for some coffee and then head out again, this time to mow the lawn.

After 90 hours of heavy fog this month, it is finally lifting a bit, so we have to get out now to work in the garden before it returns tomorrow.


----------



## Sonal

High of 34C, feels like 40C with the humidity. 

It's 28C in the office... that's when I discovered that the A/C was not on.


----------



## friend

Aiofe and Liam home again.
No real rapport from Aiofe, but she apparently had fun.
Liam is a grapefruit: bitter and not particularly sweet. 
He wants to go out, but I need to make dinner, so he complains.


----------



## Cameo

Good day everyone. I miss having the internet, but hopefully that will be resolved soon.

Work is going well, for part time I have just finished 172 hours in 4 weeks. I would hate to see what full time is!!! Kidding, I have been covering sick calls and vacations, taking every shift I can at present.

Hoping that everyone is well and happy and that I will be able to spend time here shortly.

Take care,

Jeanne


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> High of 34C, feels like 40C with the humidity.
> 
> It's 28C in the office... that's when I discovered that the A/C was not on.


Ouch. Ice tea for you down in the Relaxation Grotto.

13C here and I just mowed the lawn, which was very lush and green with all the rain we've had the past week or so.

Other than being hot, how are you today, mon amie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good day everyone. I miss having the internet, but hopefully that will be resolved soon.
> 
> Work is going well, for part time I have just finished 172 hours in 4 weeks. I would hate to see what full time is!!! Kidding, I have been covering sick calls and vacations, taking every shift I can at present.
> 
> Hoping that everyone is well and happy and that I will be able to spend time here shortly.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Jeanne


Afternoon, Jeanne. So good to hear from you once again. Glad that your "part time" work is going well. Soon, they will see your importance and will be asked to come on full time. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Aiofe and Liam home again.
> No real rapport from Aiofe, but she apparently had fun.
> Liam is a grapefruit: bitter and not particularly sweet.
> He wants to go out, but I need to make dinner, so he complains.


Hang in there, Caman. We should arrange to chat on Skype this evening. What is a good time for you (aka When the kids go to bed)?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Hang in there, Caman. We should arrange to chat on Skype this evening. What is a good time for you (aka When the kids go to bed)?


Good idea Marc.
Sorry, tonight slipped away. 
Now they are all in bed, save for one. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good idea Marc.
> Sorry, tonight slipped away.
> Now they are all in bed, save for one. XX)


Well, someday we should arrange a time. Maybe during the day this weekend? Let me know. I am free after my tutoring on Sat. after about 1030AM my time, 2PM your time. Or, sometime Sunday afternoon your time. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, someday we should arrange a time. Maybe during the day this weekend? Let me know. I am free after my tutoring on Sat. after about 1030AM my time, 2PM your time. Or, sometime Sunday afternoon your time. We shall see.


Sounds good. I'll get back to you soon about when so.

Nite Marc and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sounds good. I'll get back to you soon about when so.
> 
> Nite Marc and all.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## danalicious

Good evening!
Seems everyone around here is busy these days.
I am wrapping up a couple of projects, letting workmen/estimators/delivery people in and out of the house, shuttling the kids everywhere and counting the days until we move in: 6!! 

We took delivery of the hardwood for our living room/dining room today. I took pictures of the carpet that is currently there and will post some before and after pics when it is done.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good evening!
> Seems everyone around here is busy these days.
> I am wrapping up a couple of projects, letting workmen/estimators/delivery people in and out of the house, shuttling the kids everywhere and counting the days until we move in: 6!!
> 
> We took delivery of the hardwood for our living room/dining room today. I took pictures of the carpet that is currently there and will post some before and after pics when it is done.


Evening, Dana. Good luck with your moving in next week. We should throw you a housewarming party. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to take the doxies out into the night fog and then call it a night. I love the fog ......... they hate it. Still, all is quiet here this evening. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Dana. Good luck with your moving in next week. We should throw you a housewarming party. Interested?


Of course I am interested! The best kind of housewarming party is where no gifts, just good company is involved.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Work for today and tomorrow is done and SAP is up and running.

I have been busy planning for our trip to Moosomin, SK. and will continue to do so today, just as if we were still going. We may not however be able to depart. Ann has been suffering with kidney stones for the past 10 days now and x-rays show they should be small enough to be passed. That noted, the pain is unbearable some hours of the day, along with nausea make her very uncomfortable. She insists she wants to try and go, but I may stop that if she does not improve significantly by Monday. I sure do not want to be stuck two hours or more from medical care in some tiny place along the 2,200 km drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Of course I am interested! The best kind of housewarming party is where no gifts, just good company is involved.


Consider it done, Dana. Let us know when you are officially into your new home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all. Work for today and tomorrow is done and SAP is up and running.
> 
> I have been busy planning for our trip to Moosomin, SK. and will continue to do so today, just as if we were still going. We may not however be able to depart. Ann has been suffering with kidney stones for the past 10 days now and x-rays show they should be small enough to be passed. That noted, the pain is unbearable some hours of the day, along with nausea make her very uncomfortable. She insists she wants to try and go, but I may stop that if she does not improve significantly by Monday. I sure do not want to be stuck two hours or more from medical care in some tiny place along the 2,200 km drive.


Sorry to hear this, Don. I have not had kidney stones, but can only imagine the pain. Hopefully, Ann will be well enough to travel.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Don - Sorry to hear about Ann's troubles. I hope she feels better very soon and you are able to comfortably proceed on your planned trip. 

Dana - Only 6 more days! Woot! Yep. Once you are all moved in, a party sounds like a great way to celebrate. 

Another busy day for me - even busier than before because........
Kacey's application to Class Afloat has been accepted...(OMG!) ....so now the next series of planning and preparations has begun.


----------



## SINC

Congrat's to Kacey, Kim, that is the opportunity of a lifetime. May she travel safely.

Perhaps she could become a roving reporter/photographer for SAP?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Congrat's to Kacey, Kim, that is the opportunity of a lifetime. May she travel safely.
> 
> Perhaps she could become a roving reporter/photographer for SAP?


Hah! Thanks Don. Yeah, I'm sure she'd love to...but I'm not sure how much time she'll have to do that, nor how timely the "reports" would be. 

The parents are warned that on occasions it could be a month or more between direct communications with our children, especially when they are on long sea voyages. No internet, no cell phones, no satellite phones allowed (for the students) at sea. 

They must wait until they are in port somewhere...and then (if they have shore leave and time to spare) either hit an internet cafe (if any), use a pay phone or a cell phone with an international sim card/plan.

I have thought about sending her with my #2 Ehmac mug to get pictures of herself (and others) with it at her various destinations.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Dana - Only 6 more days! Woot! Yep. Once you are all moved in, a party sounds like a great way to celebrate.


I agree! I cannot wait. Everything is starting to come together nicely. Boys rooms are being painted today!



KC4 said:


> Another busy day for me - even busier than before because........
> Kacey's application to Class Afloat has been accepted...(OMG!) ....so now the next series of planning and preparations has begun.


:clap: (insert happy dance)
That is wonderful news Kim! It sounds like Kacey is in for the adventure of a lifetime. I am soooo excited for her.


----------



## danalicious

Don - I hope Ann passes those stones soon and with ease.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> Another busy day for me - even busier than before because........
> Kacey's application to Class Afloat has been accepted...(OMG!) ....so now the next series of planning and preparations has begun.


Kudos, once again, Kim (just replied to your PM re the doxies and if doxies could swim -- no).

That will be a great life experience for her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM here in St.John's. Might take a cup of ice tea out on the deck and sit and watch the fog come close and then drift away.


----------



## friend

Evening all. 

20:45 and it is still 21C.
Isn't life wonderful? 

Kim: Congrats to Kacey.

Dana: Good luck with all the tis n' tat of moving house.

Don: Sorry to hear about Ann's kidney stones.
Had it once meself and it was the nasties thing I ever encounter.
Hmmm. My mother in-law is.....
Na, it was the worst pain and so undefinable too. My very best to Ann. 

Marc: Save me a cuppa. I'll bring scones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Scones sound good.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Any cooler out your way?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Any cooler out your way?


A little bit. We apparently had a short but violent storm here last night... but I was in an underground pub and didn't notice a thing. Still, it feels like some of the heat has broken.

Still foggy in St. John's?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> A little bit. We apparently had a short but violent storm here last night... but I was in an underground pub and didn't notice a thing. Still, it feels like some of the heat has broken.
> 
> Still foggy in St. John's?


Would you believe that we just experienced hour #116 of thick fog, with visibility from 20 meters to one kilometer. Then, this afternoon, is started to get brighter, and our streak was over, as visibility went to over 3km. The fog horns at the mouth of the St.John's Harbor have not stopped, so there must be fog there, but I can see the fog bank just off of the coast ........ but still no sun. Such is Life.


----------



## Sonal

116 hours of thick fog!?!?!

That's just unreal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> 116 hours of thick fog!?!?!
> 
> That's just unreal.


Yup. 116 hours of fog that allowed one to see no more than a kilometer away. At times, I could hardly see the end of the dog leash with a doxie at the end, other times you could not see the tops of trees or the house next door, and other times it was like there was a cloud layer at about 50 meters over your head. I love fog but this is really strange. For the entire month of June, we have had less than one hour of sunshine. According to EC, no sun is in sight until the middle of next week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

New Works

Check out the art work of this 4 year old girl. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

Oddly enough I have that story picked out for Saturday on SAP:

Is a 4-year-old Australian the “next Picasso?’
Is a 4-year-old Australian the 'next Picasso'? - The Week

And Caman sent me this link within seconds of my selection which will appear on Sunday:

‘Picasso of India’ dies aged 95.
'Picasso of India' dies aged 95 - The Irish Times - Thu, Jun 09, 2011


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, she is currently the queen of the New York City art world.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yup. 116 hours of fog that allowed one to see no more than a kilometer away. At times, I could hardly see the end of the dog leash with a doxie at the end, other times you could not see the tops of trees or the house next door, and other times it was like there was a cloud layer at about 50 meters over your head. I love fog but this is really strange. For the entire month of June, we have had less than one hour of sunshine. According to EC, no sun is in sight until the middle of next week. We shall see.


Well shoot, Marc, at this rate, the whole province will be in danger of rickets due to a lack of vitamin D.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well shoot, Marc, at this rate, the whole province will be in danger of rickets due to a lack of vitamin D.


Well, I take about Vit. D every month except July and August. Those are our sunniest months. Still, all our fog and drizzle has kept the dandilions from going to seed. The beds of yellow around the city are just sort of getting moldy and not really going to seed. Everything is green and lush, so I am not complaining. Still, we shall break another record, once again, for the coolest months of June on record. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, she is currently the queen of the New York City art world.


Yep, I know, that's the content of the video with the story I selected for Saturday available through the link in my post above. .

But what is more eerie is that I selected the story, Caman sent another Picasso story to me within two minutes and then a day later you post it in the Shang, all without any consultation with each other. Most unusual.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I know, that's the content of the video with the story I selected for Saturday available through the link in my post above. .
> 
> But what is more eerie is that I selected the story, Caman sent another Picasso story to me within two minutes and then a day later you post it in the Shang, all without any consultation with each other. Most unusual.


Just goes to show you that "great minds think alike".


----------



## friend

Sonal: Nice to see you.  Stay clear of the storms. 

Marc: I have to send you and Deborah some of the lovely weather we have had.
It seem like you could forget how a warm summers day really should be if that keeps up
and that would be a true shame.

Don: We are all been touched by a Mac and artistically enhanced and thus 
Picasso story sensitive.  

Nite all. Fell asleep for awhile, so I recon I should tuck myself in for the night.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Just goes to show you that "great minds think alike".


That, or fools seldom differ.


----------



## friend

I just received this from Anna's lawyer. 
Although it was what I wanted I feel sad and at loss. 

_"Your case was finalized today and you are officially divorced. 
Attached is your copy of the final documents."_

But alas, rejoice. 
I'm officially free and now available to mess up my life for the 3rd time.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> That, or fools seldom differ.


Might that apply on those two ex-wife of mine so? 
(he said with a wee touch of bitterness in his writing)


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Might that apply on those two ex-wife of mine so?
> (he said with a wee touch of bitterness in his writing)


Sure... but then you have to ask yourself why you keep picking fools. 

Better to think that they were great minds when they chose you and then something happened...


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Sure... but then you have to ask yourself why you keep picking fools.
> 
> Better to think that they were great minds when they chose you and then something happened...


Good point. 

In truth, they seamed to be fine and were both intelligent.
But the complications of their lives that they both carried with them
was firmly hidden for me until it was too late and also if their mothers 
had been a wee bit less demoniacal things might have gone somewhat better.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Good point.
> 
> In truth, they seamed to be fine and were both intelligent.
> But the complications of their lives that they both carried with them
> was firmly hidden for me until it was too late and also if their mothers
> had been a wee bit less demoniacal things might have gone somewhat better.


Ah, you know what they say... if you want to know what a woman will be like in the future, take a look at her mother.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Ah, you know what they say... if you want to know what a woman will be like in the future, take a look at her mother.


Ah, and this I will see to that I will remember my friend. 

Nite, I'll talk to you and the others tomorrow. 
Have a nice evening.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, given Ann and I have been hanging out together for some 48 years now, I feel I am a lucky man. 'Course, she's a lucky woman too, we can't forget that, can we?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sonal: Nice to see you.  Stay clear of the storms.
> 
> Marc: I have to send you and Deborah some of the lovely weather we have had.
> It seem like you could forget how a warm summers day really should be if that keeps up
> and that would be a true shame.
> 
> Don: We are all been touched by a Mac and artistically enhanced and thus
> Picasso story sensitive.
> 
> Nite all. Fell asleep for awhile, so I recon I should tuck myself in for the night.


Good night, Caman. As for real summer, we get about 5 days of hot weather here in St.John's each year. Then, it's a slow trek to Fall ......... and then .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That, or fools seldom differ.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I just received this from Anna's lawyer.
> Although it was what I wanted I feel sad and at loss.
> 
> _"Your case was finalized today and you are officially divorced.
> Attached is your copy of the final documents."_
> 
> But alas, rejoice.
> I'm officially free and now available to mess up my life for the 3rd time.


Well, hope three times is a charm for you, Caman. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

17C and sunshine and I'm ready for a cup of coffee. 
JO is working on it and on breakfast for ye.

No hurry today, since Aiofe is starting at 7:54am so we have an hour left.
Since I'm divorced I will put up a profile on a Bahái dating site. At least there
are fewer strange women there then elsewhere. Still, it's there I met Anna, so
it's not entirely free of them, but nothing then other sites.
The kids need a mother and I could do with the company and no harm in looking.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 17C and sunshine and I'm ready for a cup of coffee.
> JO is working on it and on breakfast for ye.
> 
> No hurry today, since Aiofe is starting at 7:54am so we have an hour left.
> Since I'm divorced I will put up a profile on a Bahái dating site. At least there
> are fewer strange women there then elsewhere. Still, it's there I met Anna, so
> it's not entirely free of them, but nothing then other sites.
> The kids need a mother and I could do with the company and no harm in looking.


Morning, Caman. Good luck with this site. As you say, "no harm in looking".

JO is making a fine TGIF Breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and I can actually see a bit of blue sky and some sun!!!!!!! Not sure how long it shall last, but it is a grand sight to see.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Hmmm, given Ann and I have been hanging out together for some 48 years now, I feel I am a lucky man. 'Course, she's a lucky woman too, we can't forget that, can we?


Hi Don, when I had my office job we had a number of single women who complained that there were less than a few good men out there, to which a long time married friend of mine used to say that " it was because all the good ones are taken" ... just goes to show that with you and Ann he was right.

I tell my daughter that men are like parking spaces, all the good ones are either taken or too small.........................


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc how are you today .... will it be a wet weekend for you. Here we had quite the storm and hail the size of small golf balls....first time I've seen those in Bowmanville. Lucky I parked my car under my front tree or it would be dent city......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc how are you today .... will it be a wet weekend for you. Here we had quite the storm and hail the size of small golf balls....first time I've seen those in Bowmanville. Lucky I parked my car under my front tree or it would be dent city......


Morning, Rp. We had about 15 minutes of sunshine, and now dark clouds have rolled in over St.John's. Still, at 17C, the rain that is forecast for today ........ on through the end of next week, will be warm. Such is Life.

How is May-belle making out in her bonding process?


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> I tell my daughter that men are like parking spaces, all the good ones are either taken or too small.........................


I am a disabled parking space. They will need permission.


----------



## friend

Afternoon gentlemen. 

26C and blazing sunshine. Mega nice.

Been out on town for 4 hours, coffee now and a wee lay down for my sore back.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon gentlemen.
> 
> 26C and blazing sunshine. Mega nice.
> 
> Been out on town for 4 hours, coffee now and a wee lay down for my sore back.


Sounds like a plan, Caman. We rarely get those sorts of temps, even in July.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a plan, Caman. We rarely get those sorts of temps, even in July.


Athough I fell asleep and slept for an hour.
My God, it makes you sluggish. 
I need coffee, coffee and a cup of coffee.


----------



## SINC

I've been up all night not feeling well at all. Some bug has got me.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. We had about 15 minutes of sunshine, and now dark clouds have rolled in over St.John's. Still, at 17C, the rain that is forecast for today ........ on through the end of next week, will be warm. Such is Life.
> 
> How is May-belle making out in her bonding process?


Hi Marc, Tova and May-belle are doing great! I think they have bonded very early in this process.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I've been up all night not feeling well at all. Some bug has got me.


Sorry to hear this, Don. Hopefully it is NOT what hit you hard last time.

How is Ann feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Athough I fell asleep and slept for an hour.
> My God, it makes you sluggish.
> I need coffee, coffee and a cup of coffee.


I shall make a fresh pot of coffee, Caman. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, Tova and May-belle are doing great! I think they have bonded very early in this process.


Very good to hear, Rp. May there relationship be one of love and respect.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I've been up all night not feeling well at all. Some bug has got me.


.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I shall make a fresh pot of coffee, Caman. Enjoy.


Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

I need some coffee now, Caman. Busy evening of grading ahead of me as the semester winds down.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I need some coffee now, Caman. Busy evening of grading ahead of me as the semester winds down.


I put another pot on after finishing the one you made.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I put another pot on after finishing the one you made.


Wow, this is going to be a great deal of coffee flowing today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, just tried to speak with you on Skype. All I got was your voice mail once again.


----------



## friend

Marc: Sorry, I don't have Skype on on a regular basic. 

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Marc: Sorry, I don't have Skype on on a regular basic.
> 
> Nite all.


That's OK, Caman. Goodnight. Speak with you tomorrow. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Long day tomorrow with tutoring and grading. See y'all at breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Just saying hello - It's been a very busy day for me.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Hello Kim. 

JO working hard in the kitchen making breakfast.

A wee bit overcast, but 22C so that's OK then.
Going to Farsta soon to by sandals for Liam and Aiofe, but first a cup of java.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Morning, Kim. Busy day for me as well. A quick cup of coffee, a nice breakfast, and then it is off to tutoring for me. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I am recovered and fine today so it must have been a 24 hour bug. Ann is pain free too today as far as the kidney stones go, but slept wrong on an unfamiliar pillow and has a very sore neck all day yesterday. Will see if that has improved when she wakes. Don't miss the piano playing, singing pooch on SAP this morning, it a hoot!


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Marc, Kim, Don and Caman.
Don, it's good to hear you and Ann are feeling better, but the sore neck is unfortunate. I am reminded daily that I am no loner in my 20s and things now hurt where a) they never hurt before and b) they hurt for much longer. Sigh.

We are all excited over here since we have only 3 more sleeps in this tiny condo we are renting. I have been moving our things into the house slowly all week and we will move the rest this weekend. Amazing how much new crap we have amassed in the 2 months we have been here. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## SINC

Morning Dana, nice to hear you will be getting out of jail soon. 

And I have news for you, if you think things hurt at your age, wait til you're nearly 70. Gettin' old ain't fer sissies!


----------



## MLeh

Don: my father, who is in his eighties, says that if you wake up in the morning and nothing hurts, that's how you know you're dead.


----------



## SINC

Never thought of it that way Elaine, but your Dad's right on!


----------



## danalicious

SINC said:


> And I have news for you, if you think things hurt at your age, wait til you're nearly 70. Gettin' old ain't fer sissies!


So I hear. Neither is childbirth. 



MLeh said:


> Don: my father, who is in his eighties, says that if you wake up in the morning and nothing hurts, that's how you know you're dead.


My dad always says 3 things: As you get older, you sleep less and nap more.
And when anyone says "how are you" he always replies one of two ways: "I woke up this morning, so I'm great" or "Fine. Why? Have you heard something?" :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dana, just noticed your new avatar. Is that Devil's Tower in Wyoming in the background?


----------



## danalicious

SINC said:


> Dana, just noticed your new avatar. Is that Devil's Tower in Wyoming in the background?


Yes it is. We made a detour on our cross country trip to stop there. Have you been there? It is really quite incredible and the park landscape is gorgeous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Back from tutoring ................ who said "So what????" 

Don, glad you are feeling better.

Dana, we have the housewarming party all set up for you and your family.

As for getting old, as long as I am able to garden with "the green side up" then I am fine.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

danalicious said:


> Yes it is. We made a detour on our cross country trip to stop there. Have you been there? It is really quite incredible and the park landscape is gorgeous.


Yes, we camped in the KOA right at the base of the tower. They play the movie that was made there with Richard Dreyfuss, "Close Encounters of The Third Kind" every evening on a big screen outdoors. It was eerie to watch the movie with the tower clearly visible behind the screen in the night sky. I bought my boxed collector's set of the movie there as well.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!


danalicious said:


> G I am reminded daily that I am no loner in my 20s and things now hurt where a) they never hurt before and b) they hurt for much longer. Sigh.


Yup. (sigh) I hear you Dana and can really relate - I'm still rehabbing my old knees and it's taking much longer than I thought...and I've been "warned" that I must take it easy ramping up on the activity again lest I injure them yet again. 

You know, couch slugs don't have these kinds of problems! 



MLeh said:


> Don: my father, who is in his eighties, says that if you wake up in the morning and nothing hurts, that's how you know you're dead.


Hahah! Good point! OWWW! I am alive! 



danalicious said:


> My dad always says 3 things: As you get older, you sleep less and nap more.
> And when anyone says "how are you" he always replies one of two ways: "I woke up this morning, so I'm great" or "Fine. Why? Have you heard something?" :lmao:


Hah! Sounds like the type of things my Grandpa used to say. The one that would get a chuckle out of me every time was when he was asked how a meal was. He'd invariably answer, "It wrecked my appetite!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Just about 4PM where you are .......... so, interested in some tea? Hot or cold?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm still rehabbing my old knees and it's taking much longer than I thought...and I've been "warned" that I must take it easy ramping up on the activity again lest I injure them yet again." A wise move, Kim.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Just about 4PM where you are .......... so, interested in some tea? Hot or cold?


I think hot today... it's relatively cool and grey here.

How are you, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I think hot today... it's relatively cool and grey here.
> 
> How are you, Marc?


Hot is is, Sonal. I am fine. Just got in from mowing the lawn. With all the rain we have been having, one has to do it whenever it is a bit dry. Using a push lawn mower is hard work when the lawn is high, so I have to do it every few days to keep it at just the right height.

Now, back to grading. XX)


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> ]
> Dana, we have the housewarming party all set up for you and your family.


Great news! I am excited!



Dr.G. said:


> ]As for getting old, as long as I am able to garden with "the green side up" then I am fine.


:lmao: Love that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Great news! I am excited!
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao: Love that one.


Well, we shall start planning. 

It is true. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it an early night tonight. Busy day of grading tomorrow. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Our granddaughter Shiloh is now four months old and she is beginning to pay attention. She was over for a wee visit last night and I was playing knuckle bump with her when she was on Ann's knee. Ain't she a sweetie?


----------



## Dr.G.

What a cute pic, Don. You and Ann should be kvelling at this moment. Love it when children start to be aware of the people around them.


----------



## Dr.G.

JO is starting to get ready for Father's Day next Sunday with a grand Sunday Brunch for today. Lots of our favorites are now being prepared, so we should all have something to tempt us this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## danalicious

SINC said:


> Yes, we camped in the KOA right at the base of the tower. They play the movie that was made there with Richard Dreyfuss, "Close Encounters of The Third Kind" every evening on a big screen outdoors. It was eerie to watch the movie with the tower clearly visible behind the screen in the night sky. I bought my boxed collector's set of the movie there as well.


That sounds like great fun. When we were there in March, we discovered that they no longer sell anything to do with the movie.


----------



## danalicious

Don, your grand-daughter is adorable! Such fun at that age when they really start interacting.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. A nice day here and doubly so with both Ann and I feeling much better. It looks like we will indeed head for Moosomin, SK on Tuesday morning after all. An interesting video on SAP this morning as three guys play the "Flight Of The Bumblebee". On wine bottles.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. A nice day here and doubly so with both Ann and I feeling much better. It looks like we will indeed head for Moosomin, SK on tuesday morning after all. An interesting video on SAP this morning as three guys play the "Flight Of The Bumblebee". On wine bottles.


Good to hear, Don. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A quiet night here in The Shang. All must be busy .............. as I am. Just taking a 5 minute break from grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am really tired and my eyes are starting to strain, so I shall pull the pin on grading, and on posting here. See you all in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

14C and sunshine and a new week begins.
JO making breakfast and I am getting Aiofe and Liam ready.

They are going to after-school or Spare-time as the call it. The other have finished
school and are snoring away in their beds. Lazy buggers. 
Aiofe and Liam are going for yet another few week, since they have a lot of fun there
and I cant really get anything done with them at home. 
I need to get some more work done before my vacation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like a quiet morning where you are, which I am sure you are grateful for these days. All goes well here, just busy.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Last day home before we hit the road and a hair cut is on my list of things to do today. Take a look at the talent Michael Bublé discovered during one of his shows on SAP today, a young kid with a big voice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again from Monday morning meetings ......... which I hate.

Have a good trip, Don.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, cool and cloudy here today. Just doing some yard work, how boring is that...


----------



## eMacMan

Wow!!! The Mayday tree just down the street from us has finally burst into bloom. Last year it came out on the first of June, about 10 days later than normal. This year it's three weeks late and probably wondering why it bothered to open out at all.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, cool and cloudy here today. Just doing some yard work, how boring is that...


Afternoon, Rp. I finally got a sunny day so I have been outside in the garden for much of the afternoon. Now, it's back to work.

How is Life treating you other than the boring yard work?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Wow!!! The Mayday tree just down the street from us has finally burst into bloom. Last year it came out on the first of June, about 10 days later than normal. This year it's three weeks late and probably wondering why it bothered to open out at all.beejacon


Afternoon, Bob. Glad to see you back again in The Shang.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for tea. In that it is sunny and 14c, a nice jug of ice tea might be in order, but hot herbal tea might also be arranged. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, things are doing fine. Will be heading down to LaSalle for a few weeks and then on to getting our Bowmanville home sold...... busy busy. We take possession of our WIndsor home in mid-July. So it looks like I will be a 3 home owner for awhile...... I think when I retired somewhere I must have signed the vow of perpetual poverty............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are doing fine. Will be heading down to LaSalle for a few weeks and then on to getting our Bowmanville home sold...... busy busy. We take possession of our WIndsor home in mid-July. So it looks like I will be a 3 home owner for awhile...... I think when I retired somewhere I must have signed the vow of perpetual poverty............


Well, you shall hopefully be down to a home or two by Labor Day. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang Gang, 

I'm just biding my time between physiotherapy treatments. 

For the record, the ice filled cold tank is cruel and unusual therapy.

I'll be more interested in hot tea please and tanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good day Shang Gang,
> 
> I'm just biding my time between physiotherapy treatments.
> 
> For the record, the ice filled cold tank is cruel and unusual therapy.
> 
> I'll be more interested in hot tea please and tanks Marc.


Afternoon, Kim. I once did that for my knees .............. but I got in a bit too deep and ............ well, you can guess the rest. I was singing the high note for the next few hours.

So, hot tea it is for you. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Just past midnight there so I guess you have earned a good night's sleep. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## mrjimmy

SPAM in The Shang? Outrageous!


----------



## ehMax

mrjimmy said:


> SPAM in The Shang? Outrageous!


I've returned the sanctity of the Shang. 

Carry on...


----------



## mrjimmy

ehMax said:


> I've returned the sanctity of the Shang.
> 
> Carry on...


*Like*


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. I once did that for my knees .............. but I got in a bit too deep and ............ well, you can guess the rest. I was singing the high note for the next few hours.
> 
> So, hot tea it is for you. Enjoy.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:
Hahaahaaa! 
Yup. I was standing up in the ice, flat footed on the stainless steel floor of the tub, with both legs, ice right up to my upper thighs. EEEK EEEK EEEEK! 10 minutes in total a minute at a time, alternating with a warm/hot tub. It feels so good to get into the hot tub, but then one must force oneself to get out of the nice hot tub and stand in the ice again, and again and again.....ugggh.


----------



## KC4




----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> SPAM in The Shang? Outrageous!


SPAM??? HERE???? No way. Those are dachshunds.


----------



## Dr.G.

ehMax said:


> I've returned the sanctity of the Shang.
> 
> Carry on...


Welcome back, John. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> Hahaahaaa!
> Yup. I was standing up in the ice, flat footed on the stainless steel floor of the tub, with both legs, ice right up to my upper thighs. EEEK EEEK EEEEK! 10 minutes in total a minute at a time, alternating with a warm/hot tub. It feels so good to get into the hot tub, but then one must force oneself to get out of the nice hot tub and stand in the ice again, and again and again.....ugggh.


Been there ....... done that .......... have the tee shirt to prove it ........ along with a part of my anatomy that hid for safety.  beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> View attachment 20319


Guess JO is making something interesting for breakfast. We shall see. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No SPAM for me this morning ......... just some scrambled eggs, toast, OJ and coffee.


----------



## friend

Morning Mac et all.

Upset this morning.
I just learned that they city is planing to build loads of houses
and a thru road next to our house.
We are going to get 50-75% of all the traffic from the neighbouring are with 10000 inhabitance.
We will have to move. 

Our house is next to all that new build at the top.
(Pilvingegatan on the bottom of the map)


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, been up working since 1:00 a.m., time to head back to bed for a bit before we hit the road. If you like fishing, the SAP video is for you this morning.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, just finishing up a jug of Butter Toffee coffee this morning... still not wide eyed..not much sleep last night. 
Don have a safe trip...
Kim are your knees still acting up. Did you try shortening your stride or does it not matter ( in that they hurt either way )?

Good Afternoon Caman, is the construction proposed or is it final? Councils often make plans that do not materialise.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Caman - Sorry to hear of the latest upset in your world. I tend to agree with Rp's thought that many things that are proposed are never built, for a variety of reasons. 


Rp - Yep, my knees are still in rehab. I haven't really started running yet, but interestingly, my trainer said that when I do, to try _not_ to lengthen my stride to better my time, but rather to increase the number of strides...I thought of what you said immediately. 

Don - Have a good trip. Glad Ann is feeling better.

Marc - Those Doxies sure make short work of any spam in here!


----------



## SINC

Speaking of construction, we are in for a most inconvenient summer. Beginning July 2 while we are away, our city is completely ripping out and replacing Falstaff Avenue (shown below in the yellow highlighted area), a bus and big truck connector route between our subdivision and one across Hebert Road. 

We live on Fenwick Crescent which begins at the top centre of the photo at Falstaff Avenue and curves around our home ending once again at Falstaff Avenue at the bottom of the photo (See black arrows). Our home is in the red square. 

The city has promised to keep one end of the crescent open to local traffic only at all times, but will be controlled by flagmen to allow residents to come and go. If you live on Falstaff Avenue, you will not have vehicle access to your property at all for the entire two months the project will take to complete.

It will be some fun getting 46 feet of rig in and out of our street all summer long on a 10 foot wide one way access road.

The lower photo better displays where our home is in relation to the crescent (see arrow) with crescent openings in red.


----------



## friend

Afternoon me friends. 

Kim, Rp: That is luckily true. There will be a meeting, and believe you me, I will attend!
We have also started planing for a multi-cultural mini festival 
to bring to the attention of all the people in the area. 
Whip the buggers straight with music and dance is what we will do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all.

Sorry to hear about that road, Caman. What a hassle if you are forced to move. Good luck, my friend.

Rp, I have been drinking coffee all day. Very, very busy here.

Kim, good luck with your knees. I take cortisone right in the knees every 4-6 months.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. See you at JO's OtHD Breakfast. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I just can't grade anymore. So, see you all at the Full Moon OtHD Breakfast. I wonder what JO shall have waiting for us tomorrow? We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO is making breakfast and that's good.
I have other things on my mind to worry about.
I was thinking about the promise from God that we will live for ever after this.
Well, where will we be lurking? If we are in this universe it will on day come to 
an end and maybe going back into a big crunch sincularity. Then it will be a wee
bit difficult moving about and it will be somewhat too crowded for my taste.
Too a big questions for my human mind, but it keeps me awake at night for
longer then I do like. 
See, there is my new motto: Where there is no problem lets make new ones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Caman. I shall partake in JO's Full Moon OtHD Breakfast.

Interesting questions. Not sure if we have a spirit or soul, but I feel that we become one with the universe once we are gone. "Dust to dust, ashes to ashes", atoms to atoms.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents from Battleford. Drove most of the way through driving rain and high winds yesterday. We're off to Regina, then white city today. Skies still look threatening rain.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

What's this? I heard something about JO and a full moon?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> 
> What's this? I heard something about JO and a full moon?


Morning, Don. Bon voyage.

Morning, Kim. Yes, tonight is the night of the full moon. Jamie Oliver, who owns a variety of dogs contends that the full moon brings out the "crazies", as he calls them, in his dogs. I see the same in my doxies at the time of the full moon as well.


----------



## KC4

Beware the WEREWEINER!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Beware the WEREWEINER!




Yes, a silver bullet is the only thing that works to bring down a Wereweiner or a Weredoxie.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Beware the WEREWEINER!


Are we talking about a U.S. Senator here?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Are we talking about a U.S. Senator here?


Afternoon, Rp. Careful, since this is a family thread. 

How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days? Still busy? Hopefully, your cold is gone by now.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days? Still busy? Hopefully, your cold is gone by now.


The cold is long-gone... having some issues with allergies, but nothing particularly serious.

Been busy these days with work, but fortunately, also busy with writing. I've decided that I am going to re-apply for the MFA this year. 

I had wanted to, but wasn't sure if I'd have enough new material, nor time to write anything new. But I think I may be able to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The cold is long-gone... having some issues with allergies, but nothing particularly serious.
> 
> Been busy these days with work, but fortunately, also busy with writing. I've decided that I am going to re-apply for the MFA this year.
> 
> I had wanted to, but wasn't sure if I'd have enough new material, nor time to write anything new. But I think I may be able to.


Sorry to hear of the allergies ............ but GREAT to hear about the reapplication for the MFA. Same university? Excelsior, mon amie. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

First pot of hot tea is ready. Anyone interested in a cup or two? Fresh tea shall be brewed when it hits 4PM wherever you are located.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of the allergies ............ but GREAT to hear about the reapplication for the MFA. Same university? Excelsior, mon amie. Bonne chance.





Dr.G. said:


> First pot of hot tea is ready. Anyone interested in a cup or two? Fresh tea shall be brewed when it hits 4PM wherever you are located.


I'll take the tea an hour early, if I can.

Yes, same university. I gave some thought to some of the other schools (all 2 of them  ) but UBC's distance program is the one I like the best.


----------



## Rps

Say Sonal, great to hear you are applying..... UBC is a great school I know a few friends of mine who went there. Can't speak for the distance end, but I'm sure you will think it is great.....good for you!


----------



## Rps

Marc Ill take some tea please. Just starting my reading again. Hope to have my annotations, portfolio and project done the summer.


----------



## Rps

Also, just noticed that with this post I'll have 3000! While it pales in comparison to yours (Marc ) and Don's, I'm getting there. Proud to say that the majority of them we here in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some Sonal Special is not being brewed in the GTA.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Also, just noticed that with this post I'll have 3000! While it pales in comparison to yours (Marc ) and Don's, I'm getting there. Proud to say that the majority of them we here in the Shang.


Congratulations RP!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'll take the tea an hour early, if I can.
> 
> Yes, same university. I gave some thought to some of the other schools (all 2 of them  ) but UBC's distance program is the one I like the best.


Good to know, Sonal. Let me know if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc Ill take some tea please. Just starting my reading again. Hope to have my annotations, portfolio and project done the summer.





Rps said:


> Also, just noticed that with this post I'll have 3000! While it pales in comparison to yours (Marc ) and Don's, I'm getting there. Proud to say that the majority of them we here in the Shang.


Good luck with your portfolio and project, Rp ........... and kudos on #3000.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good to know, Sonal. Let me know if I can be of any assistance.


Thank you Marc. I may call upon you for a reference. But first I need to kick my portfolio into shape.


----------



## Cameo

Hello!!!!!!!


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hello as well.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Forced myself to take off early today, the weather sucks and my 2.5 year old grand daughter spend the day with Nanny so I coloured and played for 2houres. Now she is gone and I miss the little monkey already.
How is everybody doing? Have not been on for a while again. Work is getting in the way of life. Got to hate that.
I wish all of you a grand day. and hope your team wins tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hello!!!!!!!


Hello, Jeanne. How are you doing these days? How is the job?? How are your dogs???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Forced myself to take off early today, the weather sucks and my 2.5 year old grand daughter spend the day with Nanny so I coloured and played for 2houres. Now she is gone and I miss the little monkey already.
> How is everybody doing? Have not been on for a while again. Work is getting in the way of life. Got to hate that.
> I wish all of you a grand day. and hope your team wins tonight.


Evening, Guy. So good to see you back here in The Shang. You have been missed. Yes, work is the curse of many of us. Still, better to be employed than not. 

Hope you colored within the lines ............ I never did when I was a child .......... I still don't.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite me friends.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Just pulled into the campground in White City, SK, about 12 km east of Regina. Left Battleford at 10:30 and fought 80 kph winds all the way. Every darn km. What an exhausting drive that consumed twice the fuel the rig normally does. Now to grab a beer, sit back and watch the hockey game. Go Branosver!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO just called and ask for directions to Don's camping, apparently bringing breakfast there.
He said the it already on the table for the rest of ye.

Don: Hope ye will have a good stay.
Rp: Sorry to hear about your allergy. Hope you get better soon.
Marc: Not that many days left to summer break. 
Bob:Nice to see you. Imagine not to have a job. Worse right. 
Sonal, Jeanne and Kim:Hi Ladies. Hope ye will have a nice day.

Daniel is off to Swedish language summer school for the first time today.
Good for him to have something to do. He is a wee bit bored.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I could use some coffee this morning. Just took Deborah off to the airport for an early morning flight to Phoenix, Arizona.

Summer break starts for me on August 20th. First I have to finish Intersession, and get all my grades in by the 24th of June and then Summer school starts on the 27th.

Good to hear that Daniel is getting lessons in Swedish. Hopefully, this will help him in his life there.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Slept in this morning and enjoyed every minute of it. Have a great day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea time ................ late for me ........... early for others ............. plenty for everyone.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang!

I went to try a conditioning swim this morning. I don't swim very well, but it's a coached group where swimmers are sent through various drills and given tips how to improve their workout...I thought this could be helpful to keep my cardio up.

The session was an hour long but I was kicked out after about half that as the coach said I had enough...water.

Sheesh! Rude. Rude. Rude. 
Yep, that's how poorly I swim. 

Won't stop me from trying again on Monday. I'll see if I can keep from getting kicked out for at least 40 minutes. 

I'll pass on the tea right now Marc. I'm not thirsty.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang!
> 
> I went to try a conditioning swim this morning. I don't swim very well, but it's a coached group where swimmers are sent through various drills and given tips how to improve their workout...I thought this could be helpful to keep my cardio up.
> 
> The session was an hour long but I was kicked out after about half that as the coach said I had enough...water.
> 
> Sheesh! Rude. Rude. Rude.
> Yep, that's how poorly I swim.
> 
> Won't stop me from trying again on Monday. I'll see if I can keep from getting kicked out for at least 40 minutes.
> 
> I'll pass on the tea right now Marc. I'm not thirsty.


Kicked out of the pool???? I think that I shall ask my lawyer, Randolph X. Jinglestars to look into this matter. We have a wrongful ejection suit in the making .......... with mental damages resulting in millions. Tell Kacey that she will be able to take her own boat on this trip.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all:

Kim, I'd watch the swimming with your knee. A better exercise would be to walk in the water to build up stamina as the resistance would be like using light weights, do this for 15 mins, similar to high step and stretch walk like you are doing hurdles, then tread water for 15 mins, followed by just floating and a shallow kick, then sit on the edge of the pool and move you legs in the water in an elongated stride, do this for 10 mins. You will find you don't need to swim to get your cardio up.

Marc, such a suit would make a big splash in the legal pool I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all:
> 
> Kim, I'd watch the swimming with your knee. A better exercise would be to walk in the water to build up stamina as the resistance would be like using light weights, do this for 15 mins, similar to high step and stretch walk like you are doing hurdles, then tread water for 15 mins, followed by just floating and a shallow kick, then sit on the edge of the pool and move you legs in the water in an elongated stride, do this for 10 mins. You will find you don't need to swim to get your cardio up.
> 
> Marc, such a suit would make a big splash in the legal pool I'm sure.


Always with the jokes, Rp. Good one. :lmao::clap:

Actually, I was in a fitness class in the water which was taught and designed by folks from the Canadian Arthritis Assoc. We never went into water above my chest, which is fine with me since I really can't swim. It helped, especially when we spent the last 5 minutes in the Baby Pool, which is heated.


----------



## Rps

Yes Marc, using the pool is all about resistance. You can build strength just by walking in the water. Swimming is for building lung capacity but that should come later when you are using the pool to augment a running regimen. This is especially true if you have an injury. 

And this is also a note to you Kim, you can run and play and such if you are hurt, but never when you are injured....knee problems are not a "hurt" they are a sign of injury.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes Marc, using the pool is all about resistance. You can build strength just by walking in the water. Swimming is for building lung capacity but that should come later when you are using the pool to augment a running regimen. This is especially true if you have an injury.
> 
> And this is also a note to you Kim, you can run and play and such if you are hurt, but never when you are injured....knee problems are not a "hurt" they are a sign of injury.


We walked and did exercises in the water. In the next area, was the Zumba crowd. Talk about movement in water!!!


----------



## Rps

Okay, so I'm looking on the web for some how-to videos on poodle puppy cuts and I find this: YouTube - ‪Canada Dog Jecht His new Hair Cut‬‏ 
now really, some people should have pets. For those of you with dogs, you know how some times the dog is sleeping and his feet start to move and he has a muted barking ..... we call it dreaming.......... I can almost guess what this dog is dreaming about......somewhere a poodle is a Lizzie Borden fan!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, so I'm looking on the web for some how-to videos on poodle puppy cuts and I find this: YouTube - ‪Canada Dog Jecht His new Hair Cut‬‏
> now really, some people should have pets. For those of you with dogs, you know how some times the dog is sleeping and his feet start to move and he has a muted barking ..... we call it dreaming.......... I can almost guess what this dog is dreaming about......somewhere a poodle is a Lizzie Borden fan!




Doxies dream of food, toys and badgers ........... in that order.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sleep well.


----------



## Rps

HI Don, you still in Sask?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite me friends.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kicked out of the pool???? I think that I shall ask my lawyer, Randolph X. Jinglestars to look into this matter. We have a wrongful ejection suit in the making .......... with mental damages resulting in millions. Tell Kacey that she will be able to take her own boat on this trip.


Right on! You'd think after having me pay $5 to get in they'd at least let me drink $5 worth of the water! Maybe they didn't like my reply, that I'd be happy to give it all back to them. 



Rps said:


> Afternoon all:
> 
> Kim, I'd watch the swimming with your knee. A better exercise would be to walk in the water to build up stamina as the resistance would be like using light weights, do this for 15 mins, similar to high step and stretch walk like you are doing hurdles, then tread water for 15 mins, followed by just floating and a shallow kick, then sit on the edge of the pool and move you legs in the water in an elongated stride, do this for 10 mins. You will find you don't need to swim to get your cardio up.





Rps said:


> Yes Marc, using the pool is all about resistance. You can build strength just by walking in the water. Swimming is for building lung capacity but that should come later when you are using the pool to augment a running regimen. This is especially true if you have an injury.
> 
> And this is also a note to you Kim, you can run and play and such if you are hurt, but never when you are injured....knee problems are not a "hurt" they are a sign of injury.


Thanks Rp - good tips and advice. Back at physio today - this time the physio guy said he'd have to re-injure me to help me heal. Breaking up all that scar tissue is painful. Owwww....then I was supposed to immerse myself up to my neck in cold water. (he worked on my neck and shoulders as well) I just couldn't get in there and stay for any length of time. My teeth start chattering in seconds. 



Dr.G. said:


> We walked and did exercises in the water. In the next area, was the Zumba crowd. Talk about movement in water!!!


They did Zumba in the water? I'd like to try that. I like Zumba on dry land.


----------



## Rps

Kim I guess I'm a low tech guy....what's wrong with cold compacts?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim I guess I'm a low tech guy....what's wrong with cold compacts?


Not as effective I guess. But that's the way I'm going to go. I don't really need my torso or other parts in the ice. Eeesh. Call me a wimp, but that's too much for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Right on! You'd think after having me pay $5 to get in they'd at least let me drink $5 worth of the water! Maybe they didn't like my reply, that I'd be happy to give it all back to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rp - good tips and advice. Back at physio today - this time the physio guy said he'd have to re-injure me to help me heal. Breaking up all that scar tissue is painful. Owwww....then I was supposed to immerse myself up to my neck in cold water. (he worked on my neck and shoulders as well) I just couldn't get in there and stay for any length of time. My teeth start chattering in seconds.
> 
> 
> They did Zumba in the water? I'd like to try that. I like Zumba on dry land.


You paid $5?!? Great, that is a legal contract since you used legal tender for this service ............. which you were denied. 

According to my lawyer, the Canadian justice system has long recognized that contracts can be in writing, or they can be verbal agreements. There are a couple of exceptions but, for the most part, if three basic elements of contract law are present (and can be proved to the satisfaction of a judge), then a contract will be enforceable. 

The three basic elements are:

• Someone must make an offer;
• Someone must accept the offer;
• There must be what is known as “consideration” or “value” given for the agreement. 

There are limitations on who can enter into contracts, and some of them may seem more obvious than others. Our courts are prepared to enforce agreements that are entered into between people who are mentally competent. So, now we have to prove you are mentally competent, and that would win your case. 

To get the $5 back in your possession, you need to tell Kacey that she can't go on that trip, since it is endangering her life since the boat may be sunk by a white whale, and no mentally competent person would allow their child to suffer the fate of Captain Ahab. In fact, this law is called "The Moby Dick Statute".

So, good luck telling Kacey. Still, we are trying to breed Fanny and Jack again, so she could have a doxie puppy ............ or the experience of a lifetime. Your call.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> HI Don, you still in Sask?


Sure am. In White City, about 12 km east of Regina tonight. Love the campground name, they call it Dyer Straits.


----------



## Dr.G.

"They did Zumba in the water? I'd like to try that. I like Zumba on dry land." Kim, I saw the Zumba group in the gym and they looked like drunken dachshunds on rollerskates compared to the group in the water. It looks exhausting, but they use it to train for the Iron Man and Iron Woman events, so it must be helpful.


----------



## Rps

Don do the Roughies have a pre-season this weekend? Might be worth going to if you can. There are some great entertainment deals out there. In Toronto yesterday Mirvish Productions had a $1.44 deal, buy one ticket get one for $1.44, so my daughter scooped up two for Billy Elliott, tix and tax for two was $68 buck and on a Saturday night if you can imagine..... Back to football, I always found the CFL one of the best values in sporting events....


----------



## Dr.G.

"In Toronto yesterday Mirvish Productions had a $1.44 deal, buy one ticket get one for $1.44, so my daughter scooped up two for Billy Elliott, tix and tax for two was $68 buck and on a Saturday night if you can imagine....." Cool! Take me ........ take me ......... me???


----------



## Rps

Marc it was a great deal, and not on one or two but virtually all of their productions.....I would have gone for the Blue Man Group, but that's me I guess.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> So, good luck telling Kacey. Still, we are trying to breed Fanny and Jack again, so she could have a doxie puppy ............ or the experience of a lifetime. Your call.


Oh it will be a tough choice for her. She'll want both of course. 
I worry about pirates more than a white whale. 



SINC said:


> Sure am. In White City, about 12 km east of Regina tonight. Love the campground name, they call it Dyer Straits.


Hah! Yep. I wonder if it's a coincidence or they purposely named it after the band? 


Dr.G. said:


> " Kim, I saw the Zumba group in the gym and they looked like drunken dachshunds on rollerskates compared to the group in the water. It looks exhausting, but they use it to train for the Iron Man and Iron Woman events, so it must be helpful.


Zumba is considered an allover workout because it uses so many muscles in so many different ways that it doesn't overly stress any one part. I can see why it's a good workout for those training for iron-men/women type events.


----------



## Rps

Kim with the weather they've had out there they sure as hell can't call it Dryer Straits.................


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc it was a great deal, and not on one or two but virtually all of their productions.....I would have gone for the Blue Man Group, but that's me I guess.


So, am I going with you?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh it will be a tough choice for her. She'll want both of course.
> I worry about pirates more than a white whale.
> 
> Zumba is considered an allover workout because it uses so many muscles in so many different ways that it doesn't overly stress any one part. I can see why it's a good workout for those training for iron-men/women type events.


Well, I wish her the best and am sure all will be fine if she goes on this trip of a lifetime. 

In the Zumba group that I watched in the pool, a 25 year old former US Marine had to be lifted out of the pool and taken off in a stretcher ........... all by women of over 70 years of age. They grow 'em tough in the Zumba pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. See you all at JO's TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has left us a fine TGIF Buffet-style Breakfast, as he is off to prepare our Father's Day Brunch for this Sunday. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> So, am I going with you?????????


Hi Marc, it appears that she is taking a friend of hers, so I don't get to go either.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hah! Yep. I wonder if it's a coincidence or they purposely named it after the band?


Nope, the family surname is Dyer and they went into hock to start the campground, thus Dyer Straits, or so they thought before it became successful. that direct from Mr. dyer hisself, who said the name came to his wife in a moment at start-up day.


----------



## SINC

What a night! It poured rain all night and the campground is flooded. It's a good thing they gravelled the road yesterday or we would not get out of here. So much rain that the sewers are full and running over and the odour is a bit much. We plan on hooking up the car and leaving around 11:00 am for our campout, now being held at the brother-in-law's farm at Grenfell as the Moosomin campground is under water. I am not looking forward to cooking for a dozen under these conditions, but my raincoat will get a workout.


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang Gang! 



SINC said:


> Nope, the family surname is Dyer and they went into hock to start the campground, thus Dyer Straits, or so they thought before it became successful. that direct from Mr. dyer hisself, who said the name came to his wife in a moment at start-up day.


Good story! I'm off to check out SAP soon. 

Sheesh - speaking of straits, we are on the 5th (maybe 6th) straight day of rain here...including some thunder and lightning storms. Eeesh. The lawn is getting verrry long.


----------



## Sonal

RP, I grabbed the same deal as your daughter, so Gordan and I will be going to see Billy Elliot.


----------



## eMacMan

KC4 said:


> Good day Shang Gang!
> 
> 
> Good story! I'm off to check out SAP soon.
> 
> Sheesh - speaking of straits, we are on the 5th (maybe 6th) straight day of rain here...including some thunder and lightning storms. Eeesh. The lawn is getting verrry long.


Is Spruce Meadows doing another event this week?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, it appears that she is taking a friend of hers, so I don't get to go either.


What?????????? Tell her to give you the tickets since you have to take a friend of yours to the show .............. he misses Broadway ........... he has attack dachshunds .................... You are her father and it's Father's Day on Sunday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> RP, I grabbed the same deal as your daughter, so Gordan and I will be going to see Billy Elliot.


Good for you, Sonal. I shall not ask you to take me or Rp instead of Gordon. Now my only hope is the Canadian actress Kate Hennig, who plays Billy’s ballet teacher, Mrs. Wilkinson. She has a mini-doxie, and I can only hope that some pics of our doxie pups might move her to send me two tickets so that Rp and I may join you all there tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Sonal. I shall not ask you to take me or Rp instead of Gordon. Now my only hope is the Canadian actress Kate Hennig, who plays Billy’s ballet teacher, Mrs. Wilkinson. She has a mini-doxie, and I can only hope that some pics of our doxie pups might move her to send me two tickets so that Rp and I may join you all there tomorrow. We shall see.


I believe you may have to work on David Mirvish for a connection... I'm not sure if he has any doxies, but I hear he's quite Honest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I believe you may have to work on David Mirvish for a connection... I'm not sure if he has any doxies, but I hear he's quite Honest.


Thanks for the tip, Sonal, but I am on the phone making final arrangements. Later ................


----------



## Deep Blue

My goodness. Three years away and the Shang continues. 

And Dr. G. has the most recent post.

I feel like I have entered a time vortex.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Canadian actress Kate Hennig, who plays Billy’s ballet teacher, Mrs. Wilkinson, came through for us. Seems as if she actually saw Gracie at Westminster. She was down on Broadway to get a sense of her role while it was on Broadway, and decided to go to Madison Square Garden to see the dachshunds there. She saw Gracie, whom, she contends, looks just like her mini, only bigger. Talk about a coincidence.

I had to tell her a bit of a fib to get you a ticket as well. I told her that you were a miner during the 1984 coal strike, and that you were at the South Yorkshire mine. I told her that you were the lad who was clubbed by British police soon after this picture was taken, and while your sight and hearing is still fine, you lost your Yorkshire accent.

So, we have box seat D Stage Left for the 1:30PM Sunday Matinee. We share a box with Mayor Ford, but I trust that this does not bother you. We also have back stage passes and have been invited to a celebratory dinner that evening being hosted by Mayor Ford for the cast. So, meet me in front of the Canon Theatre at about 12:45PM on Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deep Blue said:


> My goodness. Three years away and the Shang continues.
> 
> And Dr. G. has the most recent post.
> 
> I feel like I have entered a time vortex.


Welcome back. We are like Never Never Land ............. one does not age here.

So, how has Life been treating you for the past three years?


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> RP, I grabbed the same deal as your daughter, so Gordan and I will be going to see Billy Elliot.


Good for you Sonal, it's almost as cheap as going to a movie in Toronto, pretty hard to beat that deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good for you Sonal, it's almost as cheap as going to a movie in Toronto, pretty hard to beat that deal.


Cheaper ............. we have free box seats ............ and a dinner ........... and all because of dachshunds. Of course, Sonal has a much nicer date than either of us. Omnia vincit amore. :love2:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Cheaper ............. we have free box seats ............ and a dinner ........... and all because of dachshunds. Of course, Sonal has a much nicer date than either of us. Omnia vincit amore. :love2:


The box seats at the Canon theatre have partially obstructed views. (I know, I have sat there for $20.) 

They are very nice to sit in, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The box seats at the Canon theatre have partially obstructed views. (I know, I have sat there for $20.)
> 
> They are very nice to sit in, however.




Well, two seat for free can't be sneezed at for any performance. Got an email from Mayor Ford ........... asking if we liked nachos. I do, but I can't speak for Rp. I like to eat popcorn at a movie, but at a play, it is strictly watching/listening. Wonder what His Lordship has in store for this box? We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Well, perhaps it's a theme for Mayor Ford--promise you something that looks wonderful, but the reality is a little different.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, perhaps it's a theme for Mayor Ford--promise you something that looks wonderful, but the reality is a little different.


To be honest, Sonal, I don't know much about Mayor Ford. I have heard various things about his policies, but other than the reality that the lifeforce of Canada eminates from TCotU, I can't say I am that interested in His Honor. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> To be honest, Sonal, I don't know much about Mayor Ford. I have heard various things about his policies, but other than the reality that the lifeforce of Canada eminates from TCotU, I can't say I am that interested in His Honor. We shall see.


I met Mayor Ford on Monday night. I fear for this city (and by extension, the rest of the country  ) as I disagree strongly with many of the things he's said but I also think he will probably get re-elected.

His Honour was passing around business cards to everyone, as a sign that you can call him anytime, and he will get back to you--which many people have discovered is absolutely true. Like him or not, this kind of responsiveness is impressive.


----------



## Deep Blue

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome back. We are like Never Never Land ............. one does not age here.
> 
> So, how has Life been treating you for the past three years?


Thank you for asking, Dr. G. I have studied, added letters after my name, started a new job in academic circles, and, more recently, mourned the loss of my city to drunken brutes. (Vancouver)

The Shang never grows old...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I met Mayor Ford on Monday night. I fear for this city (and by extension, the rest of the country  ) as I disagree strongly with many of the things he's said but I also think he will probably get re-elected.
> 
> His Honour was passing around business cards to everyone, as a sign that you can call him anytime, and he will get back to you--which many people have discovered is absolutely true. Like him or not, this kind of responsiveness is impressive.


Interesting. Sounds like the former mayor of New York City, Ed Koch, who would walk around different parts of the city, totally unannounced and call out to people "How am I doing?" He was fairly liberal and folks loved him. Then, his charm wore off and he was voted out of office.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deep Blue said:


> Thank you for asking, Dr. G. I have studied, added letters after my name, started a new job in academic circles, and, more recently, mourned the loss of my city to drunken brutes. (Vancouver)
> 
> The Shang never grows old...


Interesting. What "letters" are now after your name, and what is your new job in academia?

True, The Shang is like Old Man River .............. "it just keeps rolling along." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

JO have made a summer inspired breakfast with a lot of vegetable and fruit.

I got an email from a what seem to be a nice woman, but when I checked
there is something that isn't quite right with the email. 
This calls for Sherlock Camán. 
It is very difficult to trust someone on-line. Everything seem suspicious.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning me friends.
> 
> JO have made a summer inspired breakfast with a lot of vegetable and fruit.


Morning, Caman. Thank JO for breakfast. I have to go soon to tutor.

Trust your instinct on this person ............ but I hope for the best for you. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.
Yes I will indeed.
Sad really, but the internet surely does give us an opportunity
to be everything we are not. I'm OK with the gob****e I am, so
I just trotter on. But a lot of other don't. Some thing are absolutely
fine I think when the exaggerate or make up a wee story, but there
are villains and scoundrels with far more sinister motives. 
Common sense and caution is part of the remedy.

Off to town now. See youse later. 
Enjoy the fine weather that I've ordered for ye all.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Common sense and caution is part of the remedy." Very true, Caman.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, and good afternoon Caman.

Will be hot here today. This seems to be the opening of yard sale season so we're off looking for some infant gates to keep Mable in check in our Windsor home, as we have only had her for 3 weeks and she is still exploring the house. While she is only 17 months she is still puppy-like.

Marc was watching CNN this morning and they were on about how poor the U.S. education system is. Apparently they did a history test and only about 4% of grade 4s knew who Abe Lincoln was and why he is important........... I remember how history was taught in my day.....memorise some abstract date and name who had little meaning to us.....to teach history you need to make it "alive", have the kids discuss and comment and compare, which they can do at any age....but the solution they are looking for is increase the quality of testing......talk about a political solution....... they are doomed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, and good afternoon Caman.
> 
> Will be hot here today. This seems to be the opening of yard sale season so we're off looking for some infant gates to keep Mable in check in our Windsor home, as we have only had her for 3 weeks and she is still exploring the house. While she is only 17 months she is still puppy-like.
> 
> Marc was watching CNN this morning and they were on about how poor the U.S. education system is. Apparently they did a history test and only about 4% of grade 4s knew who Abe Lincoln was and why he is important........... I remember how history was taught in my day.....memorise some abstract date and name who had little meaning to us.....to teach history you need to make it "alive", have the kids discuss and comment and compare, which they can do at any age....but the solution they are looking for is increase the quality of testing......talk about a political solution....... they are doomed.


Afternoon, Rp. We have four baby gates in use right now to keep the two females in season from Jack, who is still intact. We mated he and Fanny twice in the past few days, be we are still "at cruising altitude", as Deborah would say. He is by himself with me as the others are outside. He is howling to join them. 

Yes, sadly, history is not something that is taught well by many these days. I had a high school student for American History back in 1971, and a grade six student from 1973 who both tracked me down on Google. Both say that I was able to help them enjoy and understand history/social studies. Thus, it can be done if one puts in the time and effort.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone!

The temps here are still springlike! tptptptp Oh well, I'm sure summer is just around the corner. I hope! 

History... it was taught as a humdrum subject in my school back in the 70s... so monotonous....zzzzzzzz I would imagine that one would have to have an interest in this to find it invigorating. Surprisingly I now enjoy some history when presented in a historical fiction format. I'm reading a historical epic novel 'Fall of Giants' by Ken Follett and I didn't think I would find this fascinating as this story follows dramatic dramas of the struggles of women's suffrage, Welsh coal mining, the Russian Revolution and First World War.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> The temps here are still springlike! tptptptp Oh well, I'm sure summer is just around the corner. I hope!
> 
> History... it was taught as a humdrum subject in my school back in the 70s... so monotonous....zzzzzzzz I would imagine that one would have to have an interest in this to find it invigorating. Surprisingly I now enjoy some history when presented in a historical fiction format. I'm reading a historical epic novel 'Fall of Giants' by Ken Follett and I didn't think I would find this fascinating as this story follows dramatic dramas of the struggles of women's suffrage, Welsh coal mining, the Russian Revolution and First World War.


Afternoon, Sharon. 11C and sunny here, so that is typical for us in June.

Personally, I loved history, which is why I initially got my first undergrad degree in History and Political Science, my second undergrad degree in teaching secondary social studies, and my master's in secondary education as well. My doctorate took me to literacy ............ but my love is still history.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all from Grenfell, SK. Very busy here as camp cook, but all is going well. If the wind would just quit, I would be happy. Third day in a row of 70kph winds gusting to 90 is just brutal to try and keep a BBQ burning.


----------



## eMacMan

Back in my youth it seems that History courses were designed primarily as a cure for insomnia. 

A shame that someone like Grant MacEwan was not entrusted with writing the books as he could and did take some of the very same events and make them come alive. I of course did not discover his books until I was no longer in school.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Back in my youth it seems that History courses were designed primarily as a cure for insomnia.
> 
> A shame that someone like Grant MacEwan was not entrusted with writing the books as he could and did take some of the very same events and make them come alive. I of course did not discover his books until I was no longer in school.


When I was at my father-in-laws ranch near Okotoks, I started to read MacEwan's "The Sodbusters". Never finished it and it is not the easiest of books to obtain at a library ............. at least not in NL.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. See you at Sunday Brunch. Wonder what JO shall have in store for us for Father's Day. Is there Father's Day in Sweden as there is in North America?


----------



## Sonal

I have to say, I never found history interesting in school, but I've come to really enjoy historical fiction, and then I go looking up the details on Wikipedia to see what was likely portrayed accurately and what was likely not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I have to say, I never found history interesting in school, but I've come to really enjoy historical fiction, and then I go looking up the details on Wikipedia to see what was likely portrayed accurately and what was likely not.


I feel the same way, Sonal. It is interesting to try to take that which is history and weave together a novel with part fact, part fiction. Maybe this is why I enjoy reading John Steinbeck, F. Scott Fitzgerald and Hemingway.

Do you have any favorite authors?


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> I have to say, I never found history interesting in school, but I've come to really enjoy historical fiction, and then I go looking up the details on Wikipedia to see what was likely portrayed accurately and what was likely not.


But then of course, you take yer chances. Wiki is OK, but never rely on what anyone can edit.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> But then of course, you take yer chances. Wiki is OK, but never rely on what anyone can edit.


Very true. I can't believe that the supporters of Sarah Palin were trying to change the info there re the "midnight ride of Paul Revere" when Sarah Palin said that he was trying to warn the British not to attack since the Minute Men were armed and were not going to give up their arms, as guaranteed by the Constitution. Sadly, for her, he rode to warn the colonists of the approach of the British, and the Constitution was not written in Sept., 1787 and ratified in June of 1788 ............ and Lexington and Concord happened in April of 1775. Oops.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you at the special JO Father's Day Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all fathers, their lovely wife's and all. 

Happy father's day lads.
JO have a grand and splendid breakfast made for ye and all others are welcome too.
I only thought the served this at the royal castle in London. 
Every sigle goody that you can imagine: prawn cocktails, avocado with sour cream and caviar, honey roasted baby potatoes,
oatmeal porridge with mango and papaya, bagels so fresh that you can hear them still speak Hebrew topped with fresh cream 
cheese and salmon, full Irish breakfast with all the sausages, rashers and puddings you need. 
And as Steve Jobs sez, he is overseeing this even at the Shang, There is more. Just tuck in, ye deserve it.  :love2::clap:

Marc: No, it's celebrated on another date here, so I'll just have a cup of java.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. That is quite the spread. Happy Father's Day to you as well. Peace, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. Happy father's day to all. Don't miss the video on SAP this morning and that's all I will tell you. Now it's back to work for me.


----------



## friend

This is unbelievable. Not again. 
Why haven't we been told? 

Nuclear disaster in Omaha imminent?


----------



## eMacMan

That's not the plant I read about a week or two ago so I know that there are at least two.


----------



## friend

eMacMan said:


> That's not the plant I read about a week or two ago so I know that there are at least two.


Geez. What is going on?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad to hear this news, Caman and Bob. As you say, "here we go again".


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, and Happy Father's Day to those celebrating!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Morning Camán and Marc. Happy father's day to all. Don't miss the video on SAP this morning and that's all I will tell you. Now it's back to work for me.


Good video Don....
...but San Francisco's thinking about banning goldfish as pets? What! Say it ain't so!


----------



## SINC

Now how did I know that story would get you fishin'?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, just got out of the show, "Billy Elliot". Rp, where were you????? I was in the box with Mayor Ford and his bodyguard. I could hardly hear the singing with all the munching of nachos by the two of them ........... and then they started to play checkers. Still, it was a grand experience. 

His Honor, Mayor Ford, gave me something called a "TO Citypass", which gets me into the CN Tower, Casa Loma (where tonight's reception shall be held), the Ontario Science Centre, the Royal Ontario Museum and the Toronto Zoo. Think I shall head on over to the ROM. Later.


----------



## friend

Nite all fathers. 

Mothers, 
stay up for awhile, watch him sleep and consider his good job as a da and husband. 
Single da's. Give youseselves a pat on the back for a job well done. :clap:.

Nite all.


----------



## Rps

Don not sure if you saw this, but MSN had a list of the best cities in Canada to raise a family, coming in at number one was St. Albert ..... don't go puffing too much, they also had Winnipeg on that list as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all fathers.
> 
> Mothers,
> stay up for awhile, watch him sleep and consider his good job as a da and husband.
> Single da's. Give youseselves a pat on the back for a job well done. :clap:.
> 
> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. Yes, after being a single father for nearly five years, all of them deserve a true pat on the back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don not sure if you saw this, but MSN had a list of the best cities in Canada to raise a family, coming in at number one was St. Albert ..... don't go puffing too much, they also had Winnipeg on that list as well.


Rp, where were you today??????????? You missed a great show, a fine meal and a "unique" time with Mayor Ford ............... who drives a custom made Hummer around the GTA.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, was polishing the Rolls. That took most of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, was polishing the Rolls. That took most of the day.


Well, you missed a great show, meal and drive around the GTA. Was sent home via His Honor's private jet ............ which is owned and operated by the TO City Hall, but it got me back home in less than 3 hours.

A RR!?! : What color is it?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, Pacific Blue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, Pacific Blue.


Wow. I would love a '64 Mustang in that color. Can't afford it so I shall have to get back to grading. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Nite Marc, off to watch the Yanks and Cubs........ talk to you later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nite Marc, off to watch the Yanks and Cubs........ talk to you later.


Good night, Rp. Happy Father's Day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Night all from a wet and rainy Grenfell. We're outta here tomorrow and off to Moose Jaw for a couple of days R & R after so much activity here for four days in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Luckily JO is making breakfast. I'm too tired after a weekend of rain.
Bad weather really get you. 

Going to work a bit and then go and stock up the kitchen cupboards, since it's the 20th and I get paid,


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, I know what mean about the rain. It has just poured here for two of the last four days, whipped by very high winds. We're off to Moose Jaw this morning for a couple of days rest. Odd video today on SAP, the case of the barking cat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Missed JO's breakfast completely, so I shall make my own lunch. Busy, busy grading today and up to this time on Friday. Later.


----------



## friend

Go coffee. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Go coffee. :clap:


Lots of coffee, Caman.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Rps

Well this must be the "anti-Father's-Day" video, nice action by an adult don't you think....

Meanest Woman on Earth on MSN Video

Also check out the catch made by the ball girl also included.......WoW!!!!!!


----------



## friend

The summer have gone missing.


----------



## danalicious

Hi Shang!
Well, we are in the house and mostly unpacked. We have discovered that we will be needing a master bathroom reno *now* thanks to a leaky shower. XX)
A few other things need attention, but those will have to wait.

On the plus side, I had a wagjag go out on Thursday and I have been swamped since.

And I think we are ready for the housewarming party!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Now you're talking, Caman. Keep it coming. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Evening, Sonal. How did you and Gordon like Billy Elliot?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> The summer have gone missing.


Same here, Caman. 9C temps with strong winds and lots or rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Hi Shang!
> Well, we are in the house and mostly unpacked. We have discovered that we will be needing a master bathroom reno *now* thanks to a leaky shower. XX)
> A few other things need attention, but those will have to wait.
> 
> On the plus side, I had a wagjag go out on Thursday and I have been swamped since.
> 
> And I think we are ready for the housewarming party!


Let the party begin, Dana. As a house warming gift, I am sending you an new master bathroom (Holmes is a friend of mine) ............... AND a doxie puppy. Enjoy.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sonal. How did you and Gordon like Billy Elliot?


We were unable to go last weekend due to a large entourage from Mayor Ford taking up all the seats... I understand that one could hardly hear the music over the crunching of nachos.

So we will be going in early July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> We were unable to go last weekend due to a large entourage from Mayor Ford taking up all the seats... I understand that one could hardly hear the music over the crunching of nachos.
> 
> So we will be going in early July.


Oops. For the record, I had one seat for myself and one empty seat that Rp did not use. His Honor's entourage got a bit out of hand, what with body guards, his personal chef, a person who gave him a massage, the barber, et al.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Hi Shang!
> Well, we are in the house and mostly unpacked. We have discovered that we will be needing a master bathroom reno *now* thanks to a leaky shower. XX)
> A few other things need attention, but those will have to wait.
> 
> On the plus side, I had a wagjag go out on Thursday and I have been swamped since.
> 
> And I think we are ready for the housewarming party!


Hi Dana! Glad to hear you are in your house and are mostly unpacked. It can take me months to unpack. I'm just happy to be in. Boxes? No. That's an art installation. Or a coffee table. 

Sorry to hear about the leaky shower and your wagjag going out. Sounds like you need a handy-person or two and maybe a few physio sessions. 

Yes! Time to paaar-taaaay!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. I would love to call it a night, but I have way too much work to do. I HATE grading. XX)

Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Dana! Glad to hear you are in your house and are mostly unpacked. It can take me months to unpack. I'm just happy to be in. Boxes? No. That's an art installation. Or a coffee table.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the leaky shower and your wagjag going out. Sounds like you need a handy-person or two and maybe a few physio sessions.
> 
> Yes! Time to paaar-taaaay!


Well, the party is in full swing here at The Shang. 

Dana, your place shall be featured on "Holmes on Homes" as he does the renos free of charge.

Kim, how are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the party is in full swing here at The Shang.
> 
> Dana, your place shall be featured on "Holmes on Homes" as he does the renos free of charge.
> 
> Kim, how are you today?


Woo Hoo! 
I'm doing better thanks Marc, Marc, Marcs alot.

My physiotherapist said I could try running again, but very, very gradually. 

Kacey completed her last day of classes today and only has exams left to do. 

I hope you get through all of your grading soon. That much be such a slog at this time of year. Uggh.


Goodnight Caman!


----------



## SINC

Hi all, we left Grenfell this morning at 10 and got 30 km down the road towards Regina when the police had a roadblock up and told us the highway was closed westbound due to 60 cm of water across the lanes because of the overnight rainfall. We backtracked all the way to Grenfell, took #47 north all the way to Melville, then took #10 west back to Fort Quapelle and on to Regina, then here to Moose Jaw. What should have been a 2.5 hour run took five hours over some dreadful roads. Rural Sask. is waterlogged. Pictures as I drove the motor home later when I get a chance to download them. Long hard day and $200 worth of gas later, beer time in MJ.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 
Or more so, good afternoon.

Went back to bed for awhile  after taking Aiofe and Liam 
to their summer playschools and am now waking up to a cup of coffee
Going to do the dishes, as soon as JO is finished with breakfast.
Then a wee bit writing before going on the monthly stock up
food expedition. It's also Ciarán's birthday today, he is 12, so
we are getting some nice stuff for dinner and cake for him too.

Go some serous editing on the novel done yesterday and some writing.
It's really getting goood now, so what's that thing they give writers once a year
from that Swedish people? Some dynamite award for explosive writing. 
I'll have one of those please.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, we awoke to still more rain in Moose Jaw this morning. Enough already!


----------



## Rps

Kim for you....

By James S. Fell, CSCS
Does running really hurt your knees?
If you do it correctly, running is actually good for your joints and could help you live longer


I'm a bit of a klutz. So far I've broken a total of nine bones, two of which were my ankles during my rapidly growing teenage years. Both of these ankles were broken through the "growth plates," and both required a non-invasive procedure called a closed reduction so I didn't wind up all lop-sided as an adult.

My ankles bothered me a fair bit during my 20s and early 30s, and then I started running.

And I failed miserably.

Also see:

Running 101: Tips to help you get started and get stronger
Time to rest? 10 body indicators runners need to watch for
6-week running program for beginners
See, I'd built up some cardiovascular capabilities through years of weightlifting. For my first run I was able to manage 5K at a decent pace, and for the next few days I hurt from the eyebrows on down, especially in the ankles. I didn't have shin splints; I had shin-fire-pain-blades-of-death splints.

So, yeah, the running didn't take.

After making the same stupid mistake a couple more times (you're now starting to get an idea about how I've broken nine different bones, aren't you?), I finally wised up. I decided I was going to become a runner, dammit, and so I ran a kilometre. Just one, then I stopped.

More Stories from Chatelaine

Exercise motivation: Five unconventional tips to get you moving
Six best fat-burning superfoods
The best carb choices to boost weight loss and three healthy carb recipes
Four tests to determine how fit you are

I did that twice a week, adding half a kilometre to the distance each week. The result was no pain and not too much in the way of blisters. Seven years later I average at least 50K a week and my ankles are just peachy. Seriously, running fixed my ankles.
Oh, and my knees are good too. In fact, everything is good. I've got bulging discs in my lower lumbar and every time my back gets stiff a good run loosens things up so that my back rarely bothers me. My cholesterol, heart function and blood pressure are all awesome, the running slimmed me down a bunch more (in a good way - I kept all the muscle gained from weightlifting), and it's just made me healthier all around.

I see myself as a prime example of how running can do great things for a body, but that's just one anecdotal example.

Running often gets a bad rap. I hear lots of people tell me they can't run because of their knees or ankles (another anecdote: I know a guy who had major reconstructive surgery on his knee - and he's a nationally ranked tennis player and is training for his first Ironman Triathlon).

Another reason why I'm writing this article is because of an email I received a little while ago. The author wrote: "I have a friend that runs everyday...but I worry that it's hard on his knees because I think he is overdoing it...I just worry about his joints becoming a long-term problem later."

Is he overdoing it? That's a good question that only he can answer. If he's experiencing lots of regular pain, yet still running anyway, then he is overtraining. If everything feels peachy, then if it isn't broke it doesn't need fixing, right?

The human body can take a lot, as long as progression is gradual (like I did starting with just 1K). If you get enough rest and don't consistently push to the limit, then your body adapts and you get stronger, not weaker.

Still, there are some people who get obsessive and push too far and overtraining syndrome develops. Symptoms include deleterious effects on: 
• Neural function: Decreased motor coordination 
• Muscular function: Decreased force production 
• Metabolic function: Decreased energy production through a variety of fuel systems 
• Cardiac function: Increased resting heart rate and blood pressure 
• Immune function: Increased likelihood of sickness and infection 
• Endocrine function: Altered hormonal concentrations 
• Psychological function: Emotional and sleep disturbances

There's also just plain old pain that doesn't go away. Don't ignore constant pain. Take a break. 

Now let's look at what the research says about lots of running and its effect on the body.

Stanford University researchers did a 21-year longitudinal study published in the 2008 Archives of Internal Medicine that looked at running and its effect on quality of life and mobility. They asserted that, "Vigorous exercise (running) at middle and older ages is associated with reduced disability in later life and a notable survival advantage."

So, the folks that run lots have reduced disability. Sounds to me like their knees and other joints were holding up pretty well compared to non-runners. Also, note the use of the word "vigorous." These were runners, not just joggers.

The above study agrees with a six-year study published in 1996 in Arthritis and Rheumatism that found, "Vigorous running activity over many years is not associated with an increase in musculoskeletal pain with age, and there may be a moderate decrease in pain, particularly in women. Vigorous physical activity is associated with greatly decreased levels of disability and with decreased mortality rates."

To get a general assessment of running and how it affects the body, I spoke with Dr. Reed Ferber, an assistant professor of biomechanics at the University of Calgary and director of the school's Running Injury Clinic. "There is strong evidence," Dr. Ferber told me, "that chronic, lifetime running is safe and effective at prolonging your life and reducing your risk of developing osteoarthritis."

Osteoarthritis is a degenerative joint disease. Dr. Ferber asserts that running reduces your risk of getting this, not increases.

Maybe running isn't so bad for your joints after all.

James S. Fell, MBA, is a certified strength and conditioning specialist in Calgary, AB. He writes the column "In-Your-Face Fitness" for the Los Angeles Times and consults with clients on strategic planning for fitness and health. Visit Body for Wife: Diet, Health, Exercise and Fitness Author James Fell ? Body for Wife is the home of LA Times fitness author James Fell, who teaches diet and fitness motivation in a sarcastic and politically incorrect style. or email him at [email protected].

Information is current as of the original date of publication.

Follow MSN.ca Lifestyle (@MSNcaLS) on Twitter!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all.

Good one, Kim. "Marc marks alot." Of course, I don't want my students to use the term "alot" or "a lot" ........ a great deal shall surfice. Wish Kacey well. When is her trip semester starting?

Afternoon, Don and Rp.

Afternoon, Caman. "Go some serous editing on the novel done yesterday and some writing.
It's really getting goood now, so what's that thing they give writers once a year
from that Swedish people? Some dynamite award for explosive writing. 
I'll have one of those please." 

I think that is the Nobel Prize for Literature. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Caman - Good to hear you're getting some writing done. Looking forward to reading more when you are ready to share some.



Rps said:


> Kim for you....
> 
> By James S. Fell, CSCS


Thanks Rp....and that's why I want to keep running, if I can. 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Good one, Kim. "Marc marks alot." Of course, I don't want my students to use the term "alot" or "a lot" ........ a great deal shall surfice. Wish Kacey well. When is her trip semester starting?


Need one of these? 








Kacey's first semester of Grade 11 starts Aug 25 in Kristiansand Norway. Relatively close to Caman et al.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, we awoke to still more rain in Moose Jaw this morning. Enough already!


Good morning Don et al in soggy Saskatchewan.... hope your weather clears soon.

I'd go check out SAP - but I hear squirrels are running amuck there too.

I'm prepping myself for an all-out attack on the infested storage shed this morning...

I have:
a long handled rake
ski goggles
bike helmet
boxing glove
oven mitt
propane kitchen torch
propane tank
hazmat suit
fire extinguisher
garden hose
modified bug zapper
long extension cord
gas mask
long BBQ fork
extra long BBQ tongs
iPod
Chaps
Chapstick
antihistamines
smoke bombs
garbage can lid
the neighbor's lazy cat (mostly for show)
and the most important piece of gear.....

runners.


----------



## friend

That's the one Marc. 
Do you know the prize comes with a check for $125.000?
I could settle for just the check. 

Kim: I read: "My psychiatrist said I could try running again" 
And I though the advice was for you to run from your problems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, everything is online in my courses .......... they post online, I comment online, they email online, and submit their finals via email attachment. Noting is printed off ........... thus, I have no need of a marker like that. Thanks anyway.

Kristiansand Norway? Tell her to take pictures and keep us all posted until they hit the high seas. Who knows, they may get blown off course like the Vikings and end up in Vinland (aka Newfoundland and Labrador). We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Evening all: Found this, it's really old time but still entertaining .... also it's harder than it looks:

YouTube - ‪funny banjo‬‏


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That's the one Marc.
> Do you know the prize comes with a check for $125.000?
> I could settle for just the check.
> 
> Kim: I read: "My psychiatrist tolsaid I could try running again"
> And I though the advice was for you to run from your problems.


Well, good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning Don et al in soggy Saskatchewan.... hope your weather clears soon.
> 
> I'd go check out SAP - but I hear squirrels are running amuck there too.
> 
> I'm prepping myself for an all-out attack on the infested storage shed this morning...
> 
> I have:
> a long handled rake
> ski goggles
> bike helmet
> boxing glove
> oven mitt
> propane kitchen torch
> propane tank
> hazmat suit
> fire extinguisher
> garden hose
> modified bug zapper
> long extension cord
> gas mask
> long BBQ fork
> extra long BBQ tongs
> iPod
> Chaps
> Chapstick
> antihistamines
> smoke bombs
> garbage can lid
> the neighbor's lazy cat (mostly for show)
> and the most important piece of gear.....
> 
> runners.



............ or, one dachshund trained "to go to ground". If you have ever seen "going to ground trials" you would know that this is all you need. Still, some doxies have the killer instinct inbred .............. and the others are cowards as pups. The trick is to find which one has the killer instinct when they are still pups. You can see which is which by their look and in their eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. Just read this on CNN.com

"Paris (CNN) -- It turns out supersonic aircraft are just like buses: You wait years for one, and then two come along at once.

Almost eight years after Concorde touched down for the last time, plane manufacturers and designers at the Paris Air Show have unveiled rival "son of supersonic" concepts.

The first, aircraft manufacturer EADS's Zero Emission Hyper Sonic Transport (ZEHST), will be powered by biofuel made from seaweed, carrying passengers above the Earth's atmosphere and dramatically cutting flight times.

EADS says the plane's three engine types -- conventional jets, rockets and supersonic "ramjets" -- will allow it to speed at Mach 4, around 5,000 kmh.

That would cut the journey time from Paris to Tokyo from its current 11 hours to less than 2.5 hours."

There is a catch: The plane has to stop in St.John's, NL to pick up a fresh supply of North Atlantic seaweed. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Can't keep my eyes open, so it is time to stop grading and pull the pin. Hopefully, JO shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast for one and all. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO has outdone himself, but insist that he personally will
tell ye all what is on the menu this morning. He really takes
pride in working at the Shang.

Going in to town with the yesterday birthday boy to get stuff for 
his radio controlled car. He had a so-so birthday yesterday, with
one sibling fighting with me and shouting and things, but he was
all-in-all OK and is quite happy today, the day after the storm. 

Found this, which a wee bit old, not as bad as it sounds:
5 reasons why people hate Apple


----------



## friend

Been working on the novel some and I have no reached the 10.000 words barrier. 
It means 20 pages and since I originally was planing to write 1.000 pages that I only
have 4,090.000 words left to write.  
I might have to reconsider.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I shall have a simple breakfast this morning. Hope that JO will not mind. I shall have a fine lunch today, however.

A 1000 page novel??? Excelsior, my friend. Are you writing the next "War and Peace", or "Gone with the Wind", or "Moby Dick"? All were near or over 1000 pages .......... and I read all of them at some point in university. I should try to reread them someday when I am retired ....... just for enjoyment this time around. I await reading your book someday.


----------



## SINC

Good morning gents from a foggy Moose Jaw. A great video on SAP this morning with those wacky British animal voiceovers. Enjoy.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## friend

Afternoon me friends. 

Got the screen I ordered today.
A Samsung 27" TFT P2770FH Rose Black. My sweet Lord it is big.
27" is a kick in the quackyjonkies. I love the size and resolution of it.
I have to get a DVI-HDMI cable though, so that I can get full HD.
We are going to use it instead of the old TV, thus no license fee and no cable.
I save the price of the screen in 6 months. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon me friends.
> 
> Got the screen I ordered today.
> A Samsung 27" TFT P2770FH Rose Black. My sweet Lord it is big.
> 27" is a kick in the quackyjonkies. I love the size and resolution of it.
> I have to get a DVI-HDMI cable though, so that I can get full HD.
> We are going to use it instead of the old TV, thus no license fee and no cable.
> I save the price of the screen in 6 months. :clap:


Cool. I have a 24" Samsung monitor for my computer, which is a couple of years old but still sharp. As well, I got a Samsung LCD TV, at Don's suggestion, when they went on sale at FutureShop, along with no payments, no interest, no admin fee for 18 months. Still, the fact that you have "no license fee and no cable fee" is really great. Kudos, my friend.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all. Just thought I'd show my face to say Hi.

Just to preempt Marc, things are going well, they boys are doing great, driving us nuts (they're on summer holidays) business is steady and Gizmo is good. 

Now back to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon all. Just thought I'd show my face to say Hi.
> 
> Just to preempt Marc, things are going well, they boys are doing great, driving us nuts (they're on summer holidays) business is steady and Gizmo is good.
> 
> Now back to work.


Afternoon, Warren. So good to see you back here in The Shang. Glad that things are "going well", the business is good and the Gizmo is going strong. Pics of him and the boys would be appreciated. Are there no summer camps for the boys?


----------



## MaxPower

Sorry Marc, I don't post pics of our boys in the internet, especially public forums. As far as summer camp, we want them to attend the camp at their school for a week in July, but for some reason they don't want to attend. They have canoeing, zip lines camp fires and all sorts of other activities. They will probably want to go the day before it starts though...


----------



## friend

Hi Warren.
Glad to see you and to hear that all is well. 

Oh don't I know it. 
Mine are working on my sanity as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Sorry Marc, I don't post pics of our boys in the internet, especially public forums. As far as summer camp, we want them to attend the camp at their school for a week in July, but for some reason they don't want to attend. They have canoeing, zip lines camp fires and all sorts of other activities. They will probably want to go the day before it starts though...


Warren, actually that is a wise decision. I should not have made the suggestionn re the pictures of the boys. Sorry. My son was like that for various summer camps.

How about a pic of Gizmo?


----------



## MaxPower

I'll see what I can do about Gizmo.


----------



## friend

I agree with Marc. It's is a wise decision not to have to many private pics 
hanging about on the internet.

I made a decision from the angle that since I am in the public domain already
that it could be better that I post pictures that I am OK with, rather then risking 
too many photographers sticking the camera in my kids face or lurking around 
snapping pics through our windows with a mega-zoom. On the other hand, I don't have 
a Facebook account and thus not loads of personal pics that people can rip off, so I am wee 
bit careful in that sense too. I sometimes do forget how easy it is to find stuff on the net.
It's just to google my name and this site comes up too. There are some nasty bugger out 
there who might want to use what they find about people in a malicious way. Sad really.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'll see what I can do about Gizmo.


Great, Warren. Dog pics are fine to post here. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Valid points, Caman. I have not used Facebook for years now. I have an account but it has little on it. I have a Twitter account because I wanted to see what all the fuss was about ........... but that too has not been utilized. I have posted loads of doxie pics here in The Shang, but that is about it.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Let the party begin, Dana. As a house warming gift, I am sending you an new master bathroom (Holmes is a friend of mine) ............... AND a doxie puppy. Enjoy.


Oooh...I love it! The boys will not be interested at all in the bathroom, but the doxie will be a hit!


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the party is in full swing here at The Shang.
> 
> Dana, your place shall be featured on "Holmes on Homes" as he does the renos free of charge.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Oooh...I love it! The boys will not be interested at all in the bathroom, but the doxie will be a hit!


Well, you shall like the bathroom ............... it'a all top-line materials ....... costing him a fortune, but he will showcase your home on his show.

As for the doxie pups, here is the possible mom. Won't know if she is "with puppies" for a month or so. If she is, the pups will be born in mid-August and will be sent to their new homes in late October. Trick or treat!!!!


----------



## SINC

When one travels anywhere in this land of ours, you sometimes come to a spot you just don't want to leave. Such is the case of our unplanned week long stay in Moose Jaw. 

Moose Jaw? Good God I was here as a kid and it was a prairie dump, but no more. No sir, Moose Jaw is all grown up and with recent rains is gorgeous in her greenery and so much to see and do.

The Riverside Campground was hit by flooding and the owners are just now recovering and preparing for a full house next week. We've decided to stay here a full week.

Tomorrow we tour the tunnels used by mobster Al Capone back in the 30s when he made this city his retreat from the pressures of Chicago.

Here is what we are suffering through, all viewed from our motor home front door:


----------



## macdoodle

I should be suffering so much!!! 
Looks beautiful... glad you are having a wonderful vacation!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Leslie. So good to see you back here in The Shang. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Leslie. Welcome home. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks Marc,
I am feeling so much better and so I hope even with my 'busy-ness' I shall contribute more to my shang family... I am so grateful to you all for your recent love and support... Thank you...

I hope I had the onl flooded basement here, and it was because the service man unplugged the sub pump to check something and forgot to re-plug... good thing I noticed after a day or so, as it continued raining another week!! but all is dry now... and the old soggy boxes ( the ones you must keep in case you need to return a product...or move... ) have to head out to the dump this week.... 

Off to feed critters!!

chow for now!!


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Rain, rain and more rain.
I've asked JO to make a sunny breakfast. We'll see what he comes up with.
Going to write a bit now and then I have to go and do that food stocking up
that I was sposed to do yesterday. Tomorrow will be relax day, since it is midsummers.

Leslie: Sorry about the flooding.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, looking forward to a great day here. I may just take out the camera and shoot some of the 1920s-1930s buildings that still stand on main street here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sorry to hear about the flooding, Leslie. Hope the damage was not too severe. Caman, drizzle and fog here, with no summer in sight. Don, main streets are, sadly, being torn down and replaced, with no sense of heritage, in many cities.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang.
It has been a whirlwind of a week - my WagJag sold 271 vouchers! I am in for a busy summer. *YAY*
The master bathroom is looking great Marc. Holmes really does work miracles.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang.
> It has been a whirlwind of a week - my WagJag sold 271 vouchers! I am in for a busy summer. *YAY*
> The master bathroom is looking great Marc. Holmes really does work miracles.


Morning, Dana. Kudos on your sales of so many vouchers.

Holmes wants to know if you want a total home makeover? He will put you up in his Rosedale mansion while they do your renos. I am not sure what Rosedale is like in TO, but from the sounds of it there should be enough room for your family .............. along with all of my family and all the doxies. The kids playroom sounds interesting, and the spa for you sounds great. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, keep in mind that for this total reno, you have to agree to have your home highlighted on his show, for the standard fee of $50,000.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Dana. Kudos on your sales of so many vouchers.
> 
> Holmes wants to know if you want a total home makeover? He will put you up in his Rosedale mansion while they do your renos. I am not sure what Rosedale is like in TO, but from the sounds of it there should be enough room for your family .............. along with all of my family and all the doxies. The kids playroom sounds interesting, and the spa for you sounds great. Interested?



Sounds lovely. Rosedale is very nice, but alas, it is too far from Newmarket. Unless it comes with a chauffeur to take my kids to camp. 



Dr.G. said:


> Dana, keep in mind that for this total reno, you have to agree to have your home highlighted on his show, for the standard fee of $50,000.


If only it were true. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Sounds lovely. Rosedale is very nice, but alas, it is too far from Newmarket. Unless it comes with a chauffeur to take my kids to camp.
> 
> 
> 
> If only it were true. Sigh.


Dana, of course you get your own driver and limo, chef, nanny, maid, butler, et al. 

Actually, the fee is now $75,000 for the rights to film your home reno. And that is tax free somehow. That's more than I make, so I would love for him to do us here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Break time from grading. I am in the home stretch with only one more class to go. How is everyone else?


----------



## friend

Hi Dana, Don and Marc.
All well I hope. 

Just back from a bahái 19-days feast celebration a friends house. 
Torrential rain, but the kids went for a swim in the channel anyway.
A fun time had by all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Dana, Don and Marc.
> All well I hope.
> 
> Just back from a bahái 19-days feast celebration a friends house.
> Torrential rain, but the kids went for a swim in the channel anyway.
> A fun time had by all.


Evening, Caman. What is the significance of this celebration?


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,
I hope all are well today.


----------



## friend

Hi Kim.
Nice to see you. 

Marc: It's a social and spiritual "energy boost" you might.
Bahái nineteen day feast


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> I hope all are well today.


Evening, Kim. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Kim.
> Nice to see you.
> 
> Marc: It's a social and spiritual "energy boost" you might.
> Bahái nineteen day feast


An interesting day, Caman, coming every 19 days. One must have a special calendar to keep track of when the next day #19 will come. In a way, it is similar to some Jewish holidays, which are governed by the cycles of the moon, and thus, never fall on the same day each year.


----------



## SINC

Well, so much for our quiet day. The MJ Fire Department warned us to get out of our campground pronto, so we did a hasty retreat after a frantic packing and unhooking job as we watched the river rise over two feet, not twenty feet from our rig. We are now high and dry in another campground on #1 highway and awaiting news if the flood waters will fall and allow us to return to our chosen spot. A peaceful day run amok and just now settled after beginning a camp break up at 1:00 p.m.


----------



## Rps

Geez Don, from the news reports around here it almost sounds like you could get "flooded" in. Do you have a "backdoor" out of there, it sounds like the waters will be rising from the U.S. and that may open an attack on the drinking water....hope things settle down out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Gov. General is here in St.John's with his entourage. Someone in his entourage was complaining about the poor weather here in St.John's today for the GG's tour of Memorial. A prof here in biology, who is from southern SK, was said to have told him that he should be grateful that Memorial was not the Univ. of Regina, or parts south in that province. Guess that shut him up.


----------



## macdoodle

Doesn't sound to good in southern Sask, my friend called me this AM and she and most of the town have flooded basements, they got 4 inches of rain yesterday.... she is in Assiniboia... the whole of the prairies are in a mucy mess and 'sloshing' is a new sound, rarely heard in these parts.... 

I see central Canada and parts of the Atlantic provinces ae in for some of the wet stuff... 
It was hot and muggy here, and the warm west wind and dark sky gave me the creeps... it is gone now, some guy in a pick up crashed into a pole and no one seems to know (at the time I asked) if he was ok.... it has been a very strange day.... for everyone it seems...


----------



## macdoodle

You have to see this gang!! it is amazing, however the skateboard part made me a bit queazy !! XX) :lmao:


YouTube - Batelco - INFINITY


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Leslie. It's hard to watch the people being interviewed and being asked the same stupid questions, such as "How do you feel now that your home is underwater?" I am amazed at the strength and courage of those who can live through these sorts of disasters and still be able to talk about it with an interviewer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time for me to call it a night. See you at another JO TGIF Breakfast.
Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. How is Life treating you today?


Good Night Marc, I'm doing well today thanks. How's your grading going?


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> You have to see this gang!! it is amazing, however the skateboard part made me a bit queazy !! XX) :lmao:
> 
> 
> YouTube - Batelco - INFINITY


That's neat!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Leslie. It's hard to watch the people being interviewed and being asked the same stupid questions, such as "How do you feel now that your home is underwater?" I am amazed at the strength and courage of those who can live through these sorts of disasters and still be able to talk about it with an interviewer.


Yes it is a stupid question, but I guess there is nothing else to say... I am just glad we are just 'sloshing' about here, there are so many who are in much worse conditions.
My friend informed me the insurance does not cover flooding only backed up sewage...  What's with that??

I hope Don will be able to get back to his favourite spot and there is no more flooding in his area.... 

Have a good evening all... and stay dry!


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> You have to see this gang!! it is amazing, however the skateboard part made me a bit queazy !! XX) :lmao:


Interesting video.
I probably didn't "answer" the question at the end in the way they hoped for.
"What are you thinking right now?"
What came to mind was: I don't compete.


----------



## friend

Good morning all and Happy Midsummer. 

JO has made a special breakfast today, so indulge youseselves.
Going to stock up and fill empty kitchen cupboard and then have 
a lasy midsummer celebration at home, watching a film with the kids
and eating popcorn and something else nice too. Liam came by now 
and gave thumbs up to that idea.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today we will take the 4 x 4 and head back to the campground we left yesterday for a look at how our parking spot looks now. Not to worry RP, we have a "back door" at the ready as we continue our travels.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang,

Caman- sounds like you're in for a nice day. 

Don - Hope your weather stays manageable. Enjoy your travels.

Leslie - Yup, I dislike many insurance companies/policies/practices. But they are a necessary evil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got to the last of my grading, starting at 6AM this morning, so now I am done, and just have to submit the grades by noon. Then, I am free until Monday, when Summer School starts, and I have another four classes to teach. We shall see.

Still, it's Friday, so let's all smile .............. and keep those who have faced, and are still facing floods and fires, in our thoughts and prayers. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Care for some tea?


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon everyone.

I am very happy the weekend is here. It's been busy and the break is welcomed, although I generated some really good leads, so hopefully something will come out of it.

Just for you Marc, as you requested, here is a picture of Gizmo. Sorry it's not really recent, it was taken at Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now that is a classic picture, Warren. A great shot. Gizmo is one fine looking dog.

Good luck with your "leads". "Live long and prosper", mon ami.

Here are a couple of recent pics of Fanny, who might be pregnant. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to pick up Deborah at the airport, as she is flying in from Phoenix, Arizona. Speak with you all in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO making low calorie breakfast to balance those more
rich in fat e has made lately. I think he feels a wee bit bad,
since I'm not losing any weight yet. But he doesn't know I've 
been eating sweets and big pieces of birthday cake last Tuesday. 

Going down to the post office to collect the blue tooth dongle Logitech
send me for my Wave keyboard, without ant charge. Good service indeed. 
Then it's in to town to by a bicycle helmet for both Liam and Ciarán. 

Edit: It wasn't the Logitech dongle. It's coming Monday.
It was a battery charger for disposable batteries.
Good for the economy and for the wallet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like you are doing well. For this I am glad, since you needed a spell of calm in your life.

Speaking of calm, it shall be broken upon Don's return for his birthday party. Hopefully, JO shall make a fine heart-friendly cake for the party. We shall see.

Off to tutor now, my last session until Fall. Paix, mes amis. Later.


----------



## friend

Happy Birthday Don.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thanks for the birthday wishes Camán.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Happy Birthday Don - I'm off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## macdoodle

Happy Birthday Don!! I hope you are in your preferred spot at the lovely campground and you are not needing any boots to have a walk about! 
The sun is shining once again and things are looking more normal here... 

The breakfast was really delicious and I shall have some of Dons cake later today... :clap:

May i please ask who or what is JO?? I have missed so much of the going's on I didn't know we had a new cook... Marc was doing such a wonderful job but with all his teaching and things going on, I can see where it was getting a bit much.... 

Have a good day everyone, off to do my morning walk and for the first time wishing for some wind to keep the mosquitoes away.. they are still vicious!!


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> May i please ask who or what is JO??
> 
> keep the mosquitoes away.. they are still vicious!!


JO=Jamie Oliver.
Marc and I needed to take care of a bit of this and that, 
so we got him to come and work at the Shang Café.
He is the one who made Don's cake.

Mosquitoes are terrible.


----------



## macdoodle

AHHH! That is great, he is also very conscious of the health of the body and of the planet, I like that, thanks for hiring him.... :clap::clap:

Off to grab some of the leftovers!!


----------



## friend

My neighbours daughter, who lives below us, and her friends keep 
smoking on the balcony. All the smoke is pulled into our apartment
and she couldn't care less. 16 years old and f... the world. 
I'm hoping that we can get our own house in the future. Far from all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> My neighbours daughter, who lives below us, and her friends keep
> smoking on the balcony. All the smoke is pulled into our apartment
> and she couldn't care less. 16 years old and f... the world.
> I'm hoping that we can get our own house in the future. Far from all.


A wise move, Caman. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> A wise move, Caman. Good luck, my friend.


Thanks Marc.
I'm at thinking at least when the kids are grown up,
if I'm still alive or well enough, I will retreat from "the
world" and live the remains of my days where none of those 
annoying people, 95% of the population as it seem (no shangians 
though), will be able find me. XX)


----------



## friend

Massive rain today and more to come tomorrow.
There is good weather on the way and it might 
come in over Sweden on Monday. I surely hope so.


----------



## SINC

This for Leslie as an addition to a link in the Photography Anyone thread:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macdoodle

Thank you Don, this is interesting, have you gone through these tunnels? 

I am ashamed to say I was not aware of Canada's connection to Capone, but other than general knowledge I have never been much interested in him... this however is interesting,
another piece of history not known by too many, or perhaps just me, 

Sort of like the tunnels they used to bring the slaves from the states into Halifax.... 

Thank you for the clip...


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> I'm at thinking at least when the kids are grown up,
> if I'm still alive or well enough, I will retreat from "the
> world" and live the remains of my days where none of those
> annoying people, 95% of the population as it seem (no shangians
> though), will be able find me. XX)


Well, plan for the future, and live your life today. Have a good night's sleep. See you at Sunday brunch.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Off to Farsta with Aiofe to get sockSSSSSSSSSSSS for Liam.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Off to Farsta with Aiofe to get sock for Liam.


Liam's missing a sock! 
Oh no...it's even happening in Sweden... (see Test Thread for more details)


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, Camán, just got SAP done. The wind is howling here in Moose Jaw, but maybe a chance for more pictures here today.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Kim and Don.

Kim: I think something happen with your quotation.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Cloudy but at least it is dry here today, which is good as I have to put the second coat of wax and the car. Nothing like polishing the 2 acres of hood, but once it;s done, it's done for the year.

Don have the rivers crested yet, or is more water on the way. This must be the latest the spring flooding has hit as we are almost in July...

Marc are you winding down the marking? You must be close or are you going to do classes during the summer session?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman, Kim, Don and Rp. JO has a fine Sunday Brunch for us this morning. 

I just got back from last minute tutoring of new Canadian immigrants who are going to get sworn in on July 1st. They are nervous about messing up the speech, so we are going over it one last time.

Rp, I got my grades in on Friday afternoon. Summer school starts tomorrow morning at 7AM, but this weekend was my weekend of freedom. Deborah and I went whale watching yesterday, but could not see any out near the shoreline.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, that's something I've always wanted to do.....bucket list item for sure. We often go to Walmart but it's not as exciting........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, that's something I've always wanted to do.....bucket list item for sure. We often go to Walmart but it's not as exciting........


Grade final exams or tutor new Canadian immigrants? What does Walmart have that is so exciting?


----------



## friend

Sick, sick parents.
Poor children. 

Indore doctors turn scores of baby girls into boys.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife bought me a new American flag to fly on July 4th. I alway fly a big Canadian flag on Canada Day, but I gave my good US flag to a pilot of one of the planes that was diverted here on 9/11. He was a pilot going back to Miami and wanted a US flag, so he put out a call in a radio interview when he realized that you could not buy a US flag here in St.John's. I saw him on CNN holding it out the window when his plane touched down in Miami. Before he left, his co-pilot, who recognized my New York City accent, said that he was flying back to NYC and would take my flag and place it in the "field of flags" which sprung up around LaGuardia Airport ........... which was fitting, because I grew up around that airport in Queens, NY.

So, now I have a big Canadian flag for July 1st, and a big American flag for July 4th.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, actually whale watching..................................................... yeah I know it's a stretch but it's hard finding a second banana these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, actually whale watching..................................................... yeah I know it's a stretch but it's hard finding a second banana these days.


I see. Yes, it is dramatic to be in a 30 foot boat and to see a humpback whale come alongside the boat, realizing that it is longer than the boat, and so close that you are almost able to touch it. Even more amazing is that they don't try to sink the boat ........... they just come alongside to have a look, and then swim away.

This is the time of year that they come close to shore since "the caplin are running", which means that the caplin are coming on shore to spawn ...... and whales love caplin.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, that must have been quite something during the 9/11 incident. Was there a call for help over the radio and tv, how did people know to help the flyers... we had some audit staff "trapped" here during that time, but they drove.


----------



## friend

Taking a nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, that must have been quite something during the 9/11 incident. Was there a call for help over the radio and tv, how did people know to help the flyers... we had some audit staff "trapped" here during that time, but they drove.


He was being interviewed on the CBC and said he tried to buy a flag here in St.John's but they did not have US flags, and he wanted to hold it out the window when he was back on US soil once again. I recall watching CNN which was showing the flights returning to the US, and there was a Delta flight landing in Miami, having been stranded in St.John's, and the pilot opened up his window and waved a US flag, so I assumed it was my flag.

Deboran and I offered to put up a family with a young child here at out home, but the mother was allergic to dogs, so that was a no-go since we had 5 dogs here at the time.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don have the rivers crested yet, or is more water on the way. This must be the latest the spring flooding has hit as we are almost in July...


RP, the flooding has nothing to do with spring runoff any longer, although that did saturate the land due to last winter's snow volume here is Saskatchewan. It is now being caused by continued heavy rainfalls in the southern half of the province. It is common to see three inch downpours in a single day in many areas, which send a huge amount of water down already swollen rivers causing all the trouble.


----------



## friend

friend said:


> Taking a nap.


Yeah right.
Silly of me thinking that the kids could leave me alone for 10 min. XX)


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Last night was my friend's annual fundraiser for the People with AIDS foundation... it's invariably a good party. And I won a psychic reading.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal. Perhaps ask that psychic for the winning lottery numbers for the next LottoMax and share them with us all in the Shang?


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All,
Black skies to the west, so more rain will arrive I am sure... 

What a lovely story Marc, nice you were able to help out that pilot... and good to hear you have also a new replacement... you can get a Newfoundland crest flag and have all flags flying for a couple of weeks... 
I hope you get some wonderful weather and enough wind to allow them to wave with pride!:clap:

Don I hope the storm gathering her does no cause more rain on your parade... looking pretty dark here... 

Sonal, I hope they raised enough money to do some good, as well as awareness... 
A reading!! how exciting... you must share how it went... 

Caman, don't you know that sleeping is equal to ignoring in a child's mind, and they cannot abide being ignored!! :lmao: Wait until they are all in bed, then you can sleep!! 

Off to have some breakfast, an egg on toast and tea will do the trick for now!!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Yeah right.
> Silly of me thinking that the kids could leave me alone for 10 min. XX)


I wondered how you were going to manage a nap with all the kids about, Caman. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Last night was my friend's annual fundraiser for the People with AIDS foundation... it's invariably a good party. And I won a psychic reading.


Afternoon, Sonal. Yes, the winning Lotto numbers would be a good idea indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Leslie.

"What a lovely story Marc, nice you were able to help out that pilot... and good to hear you have also a new replacement... you can get a Newfoundland crest flag and have all flags flying for a couple of weeks... 
I hope you get some wonderful weather and enough wind to allow them to wave with pride!" June 24th is St.John's Day, the day the city was "discovered" and claimed for England. April 1st is Confederation Day, when NL joined Canadian confederation, and then there is Canada Day. Great days for flag waving.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Caman, don't you know that sleeping is equal to ignoring in a child's mind, and they cannot abide being ignored!! :lmao: Wait until they are all in bed, then you can sleep!!


Hi Leslie.
Good advise. You might think it would work here, but no.
The older goes to sleep at 2-2.30 am and I can't sleep before they do.
Then the younger rise at 7.00am or sometimes maybe towards 7.45
Well, I don't dare to do the math, but I presume it's not that many hours left.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I wondered how you were going to manage a nap with all the kids about, Caman. Sorry.


I called in Mr Java instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I called in Mr Java instead.


A wise decision, Caman.


----------



## macdoodle

This is very powerful and speaks to all of us I believe, for all those who are defending our rights as a nation and as a people... 



A 15 year old girl made this.

This puts to shame the output of a number of Hollywood producers and/or directors. All I can say is WOW!!!!!!! This film was made by a 15 year old girl. It is the hottest thing on the internet and on Fox News today. Lizzie Palmer who put this YouTube program together, is 15 years old. There have been over 3,000,000 hits as of this morning. In case you missed it, here it is.
Watch all of it.......
http://www.youtube.com/v/ervaMPt4Ha0&autoplay=1


----------



## Rps

I agree, this is quite powerful.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## tilt

Finally, I am back from hot and humid India. Compared to where I was, Burlington is air-conditioned!

Do you know how blissful it is to not be drenched in sweat all day and all night long? I do.
Do you know how wonderful it is to not be in darkness and hot, still air because of power-cuts? I do.
Do you know how guilty one feels to be so comfortable in Burlington when my mother, sister and nephews are suffering in the sweltering climate of India? I do.

Cheers


----------



## Rps

Nice to see you back tilt. So I guess what you are trying to say is that family matters....weather it's here, or whether it's their.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> This is very powerful and speaks to all of us I believe, for all those who are defending our rights as a nation and as a people...
> 
> 
> 
> A 15 year old girl made this.
> 
> This puts to shame the output of a number of Hollywood producers and/or directors. All I can say is WOW!!!!!!! This film was made by a 15 year old girl. It is the hottest thing on the internet and on Fox News today. Lizzie Palmer who put this YouTube program together, is 15 years old. There have been over 3,000,000 hits as of this morning. In case you missed it, here it is.
> Watch all of it.......
> http://www.youtube.com/v/ervaMPt4Ha0&autoplay=1


Very dramatic. Amazing that Fox news should play it up, since they are helping to support the movement to oppose Pres. Obama's withdrawal plan from that area.

Thanks for this URL, Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Finally, I am back from hot and humid India. Compared to where I was, Burlington is air-conditioned!
> 
> Do you know how blissful it is to not be drenched in sweat all day and all night long? I do.
> Do you know how wonderful it is to not be in darkness and hot, still air because of power-cuts? I do.
> Do you know how guilty one feels to be so comfortable in Burlington when my mother, sister and nephews are suffering in the sweltering climate of India? I do.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome back, Mohan. Glad you chose to come and spend a few cool moments with us in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.

What is up on the new employment front?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Hope the morning sunrise shall find you well and well rested. Peace my friend.

Time to follow Caman's lead. Just got an automated email to say that my four web courses start at 5AM on Monday. I shall not be on that early, but it will be interesting to see how many students come online before 7AM. We shall see. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

Sunshine and 18C at 8:30am, which sounds good to me.
Enough with the rain already. 
JO has made a nice sunshiny breakfast for us. Enjoy.

Taking Aiofe to School (only "afterschool" activities now) and Liam to playschool.
Then home to work on the novel and web site.
After lunch I will finally go and do the food shopping that I was to do earlier.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Yes, JO has taken the burden off of us in the preparation of breakfast/brunch.

We are both up and on the go early this morning, you with your children, your writing and your shopping, me with my online courses. Interesting, but I already have a student from NS, NB and AB in my courses.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A few humorous jabs at the Canucks in Today's Chuckle this morning on SAP. Our last few days in Moose Jaw as we have to leave soon.


----------



## Rps

Morning all:

Marc, since things are gearing up south of the border, it looks like Ms. Bachmann will give old Mit a run in Iowa. She has tamed down her rants and is gaining some traction amongst the GOP, so I guess the headline would be:

" Bachmann turns her overdrive!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all:
> 
> Marc, since things are gearing up south of the border, it looks like Ms. Bachmann will give old Mit a run in Iowa. She has tamed down her rants and is gaining some traction amongst the GOP, so I guess the headline would be:
> 
> " Bachmann turns her overdrive!"


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, I just read of her announcement on CNN. The fact that she was born in Iowa and lived there until the age of 12 is good for her, but I feel that she has to win Iowa or will be left behind in the race to New Hampshire and South Carolina and Florida. We shall see.

It she does get "some traction" early on, I think that Sarah Palin will not consider to run. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you and Don will appreciate this gesture -- the Tigers have honored their late skipper, Sparky Anderson, and will retire his No. 11.


----------



## SINC

Good for them, I always liked Sparky. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> " Bachmann turns her overdrive!"


So you're saying that she's taking care of business?

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> So you're saying that she's taking care of business?
> 
> Afternoon everyone.


Thank G_D for you Sonal .... I was begining to think I was losing my touch. How are you today .... have you gotten your passport to enslavement yet ( accepted in the MFA programme )?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> So you're saying that she's taking care of business?
> 
> Afternoon everyone.


Well, when she starts quoting Nat Turner, she is going to be in true overdrive.

How are you today, mon amie?


----------



## Rps

Sooner or later someone would post this, so................................

YouTube - ‪Bachman Turner Overdrive "Takin Care Of Business" Live '74‬‏


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sooner or later someone would post this, so................................
> 
> YouTube - ‪Bachman Turner Overdrive "Takin Care Of Business" Live '74‬‏


An oldie but a goodie. For the record, Rp, Rep. Bachmann spells her name differently than Randy Bachman. So, you are not losing your touch ................ of course, should you campaign for her, you shall be considered losing your mind.


----------



## tilt

Rps said:


> Nice to see you back tilt. So I guess what you are trying to say is that family matters....weather it's here, or whether it's their.


Thanks RP! Yes, when one gets to see family only once every three or four years, it does make every moment precious.

But, now I am back with the Shang gang, which is my family-by-choice 



Dr.G. said:


> Welcome back, Mohan. Glad you chose to come and spend a few cool moments with us in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> What is up on the new employment front?


Thanks Marc. Employment - nothing yet. India does not seem to be a very encouraging option at my age. Older people are getting laid off in favour of younger and cheaper models. Canada too does not seem to have too many opportunities. I am still looking though and hoping that something will come up soon.

Cheers


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Rps

Maybe I'm showing my age here, but there is a children's book which is a huge seller. It's supposed to be funny, clever, and entertaining. It's called
Go The F**k To Sleep. Some of its witty lines are as follows:

The cubs and the lions are snoring,
Wrapped in a big snuggly heap.
How come you can do all this other great sh*t
But you can't lie the f**k down and sleep?

Is it me or does any other shang member think this is just wrong...... but it must be just me as according to the New York Times this book is #1, as of today...

Hardcover Advice & Misc.
GO THE _ TO SLEEP, by Adam Mansbach. Illustrated by Ricardo Cortés.
THE 17 DAY DIET, by Mike Moreno
THE DUKAN DIET, by Pierre Dukan
GUY FIERI FOOD, by Guy Fieri
THE 4-HOUR BODY, by Timothy Ferriss


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Thanks RP! Yes, when one gets to see family only once every three or four years, it does make every moment precious.
> 
> But, now I am back with the Shang gang, which is my family-by-choice
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Marc. Employment - nothing yet. India does not seem to be a very encouraging option at my age. Older people are getting laid off in favour of younger and cheaper models. Canada too does not seem to have too many opportunities. I am still looking though and hoping that something will come up soon.
> 
> Cheers


Well, you are not that old, Mohan, and you have talents plus experience, so that should count towands something. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Not here too much lately. Guess I have to end the vacation as the postal strike will be over soon. Back 2 work.


Evening, Garett. So good to see you here once again. Don't be a stranger. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe I'm showing my age here, but there is a children's book which is a huge seller. It's supposed to be funny, clever, and entertaining. It's called
> Go The F**k To Sleep. Some of its witty lines are as follows:
> 
> The cubs and the lions are snoring,
> Wrapped in a big snuggly heap.
> How come you can do all this other great sh*t
> But you can't lie the f**k down and sleep?
> 
> Is it me or does any other shang member think this is just wrong...... but it must be just me as according to the New York Times this book is #1, as of today...
> 
> Hardcover Advice & Misc.
> GO THE _ TO SLEEP, by Adam Mansbach. Illustrated by Ricardo Cortés.
> THE 17 DAY DIET, by Mike Moreno
> THE DUKAN DIET, by Pierre Dukan
> GUY FIERI FOOD, by Guy Fieri
> THE 4-HOUR BODY, by Timothy Ferriss


I have to agree with you on this one, Rp. Sounds like a strange book for children. Not sure of the whole list in this NY Times listing, which I usually respect.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Maybe I'm showing my age here, but there is a children's book which is a huge seller. It's supposed to be funny, clever, and entertaining. It's called
> Go The F**k To Sleep. Some of its witty lines are as follows


Friend of a friend of mine is the author. 

EDIT to Add: It's not a book for children. It's a book for adults in the form of a children's book.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Friend of a friend of mine is the author.


Well, maybe we should give the book a second chance, Sonal, in that I do respect your opinion. 

How are you this fine evening?


----------



## Rps

Well he must be rolling in it, as this is a huge seller, but I am wondering if this work is "healthy" for younger readers....and you know that parents will read this to their kids..... I suppose this is in the same light as selling ultra violent video games to kids..... freedom of choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Friend of a friend of mine is the author.
> 
> EDIT to Add: It's not a book for children. It's a book for adults in the form of a children's book.


This makes more sense then. Thanks for this info.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. A long day grading on this first day of summer session. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Well he must be rolling in it, as this is a huge seller, but I am wondering if this work is "healthy" for younger readers....and you know that parents will read this to their kids..... I suppose this is in the same light as selling ultra violent video games to kids..... freedom of choice.


I don't know about that RP. 

In the last several months, this went viral as an e-publication. I had dozens and dozens of unrelated friends of Facebook (none of whom knew that I had any tenuous link to the author) rave about it and share it with others, I had my cousin pull it up on her Blackberry to show another cousin of mine at a wedding.... a lot of them are parents of young children and identified with the sentiment... I can't think of anyone who considered it okay for children.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

A whopping 21C and blazing sunshine and it's only 8:30am. :clap:
Taking the kids to school now, then work on my novel.
But I'm going to tuck in at the breakfast table set by Mr JO first.

Mohan and Garett: Nice to see ye back here. I missed ye both.

Rp: I don't much like the use of foul language in writing or speech.
Maybe I'm old school, but our language is beautiful and the use of 
it can be uplifting and even raise new hope in people, so why use 
the part of it that is offensive? 
****e is overrated, nice is the new black.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I don't know about that RP.
> 
> In the last several months, this went viral as an e-publication. I had dozens and dozens of unrelated friends of Facebook (none of whom knew that I had any tenuous link to the author) rave about it and share it with others, I had my cousin pull it up on her Blackberry to show another cousin of mine at a wedding.... a lot of them are parents of young children and identified with the sentiment... I can't think of anyone who considered it okay for children.


Sonal, I can truly identify with the sentiment of this book.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Yes, JO has a fine breakfast for us this morning.
Only 14C and foggy this morning here in St.John's. They say that we might see a couple of hours of sunshine tomorrow, but then that shall be it until early July. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I am working to finish up tomorrow as we pack up and leave Moose Jaw for Swift Current so I can attend my 50th high school reunion. Some 200 of our original three grad classes of 500 are registered. Should be fun. High there today will be 28° and from growing up there, I know it will be hot. I will also celebrate Canada Day there and attend their big parade that was part of my childhood and continues to this day every July 1.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc and Don.

I downloaded Go the f......., but I must say I would not play it to 
Aiofe or Liam, and not even to Ciarán who just turned 12.
Siobhán listen from the kitchen and thought it was so-so funny, but
at least she did not take offence. I found it little bit funny, I must say,
but in the end the swearing became too much. I'm glad I didn't write it.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

I think the GTFTS book is quite amusing especially considering the unfortunate advent of overly PC schlock that is spoon fed to our children. Gag me. I'd like to kick me some Care Bear butt....

Busy, busy, busy...getting ready for our trip down east and of course Kacey's next adventure....

Marc - Are you teaching the same courses for the summer session, or do you cover something different over the summer?

Don - Off to check SAP soon - Hope you have safe travels.

Caman - We finally have decent weather here too. Good luck with the writing!

Mohan - Glad to see you're back. Good luck with the hunt for your next adventure!

Garrett - Nice to see you back in the Shang... How have you been?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Time for some tea.

"Marc - Are you teaching the same courses for the summer session, or do you cover something different over the summer?" I am teaching the same two undergrad courses to a new group of students in each course, and two different grad courses to two new groups. Many are not living here so I have students from NL, NB, NS, ON and MB this semester.

Fanny may be pregnant, so a trip to either Calgary or Nova Scotia may be put on hold. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. See you at the OtHD Breakfast. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to again follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

A whopping 22C and blazing sunshine again and it's 8:50am. Nice. 
Taking the kids to school now, then going in to town.
Saw that there was a nice breakfast on the table from JO.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Yes, JO has made us all a fine OtHD Breakfast.

How are things making out for Daniel and his language classes?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Yes, JO has made us all a fine OtHD Breakfast.
> 
> How are things making out for Daniel and his language classes?


He is doing well, but it's a wee bit boring for him.
Most of the other students have poor english, so he doesn't
have that much contact with them. Except a lad from Mongolia 
who have started to teach Daniel mongolian. 

Daniel got a letter from the tax office today and now his last name 
is Ravenson like the rest of the kids. It was his own decision.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, another scorcher here in SW Saskatchewan at 29° today. The same temperature yesterday generated one of the most violent wind storms we've ever seen as our 11,000 pound motor home rocked back and forth six inches each way. That goodness we had anchored the awning with ground screws and tie downs or it would have been ripped off. Today's video, featuring the People of Walmart set to music, provides a smile to start your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> He is doing well, but it's a wee bit boring for him.
> Most of the other students have poor english, so he doesn't
> have that much contact with them. Except a lad from Mongolia
> who have started to teach Daniel mongolian.
> 
> Daniel got a letter from the tax office today and now his last name
> is Ravenson like the rest of the kids. It was his own decision.


Very interesting, Caman. I have to admit that I have never heard Mongolian spoken. 

Good for Daniel. Hope he does well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, send some warm weather this way. 14C with a bit of sun, but no wind. A quiet day.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## macdoodle

Afternoon all,
Well it seems the hot and muggy is all over the prairies... and the mosquitos are in droves... I wish they would spray... something! 

Seems as if everyone is off doing their own thing today... or taking a siesta... 

I can bet Mongolian is a difficult language to speak, I have never heard it either Marc, but if it is similar to the Asian language it would be a real tongue twister for me... 
Wish him luck on that one Caman, is Daniel teaching him english...?

Have a great rest of the day ....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Almost tea time here. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Afternoon all,
> Well it seems the hot and muggy is all over the prairies... and the mosquitos are in droves... I wish they would spray... something!
> 
> Seems as if everyone is off doing their own thing today... or taking a siesta...
> 
> I can bet Mongolian is a difficult language to speak, I have never heard it either Marc, but if it is similar to the Asian language it would be a real tongue twister for me...
> Wish him luck on that one Caman, is Daniel teaching him english...?
> 
> Have a great rest of the day ....


Afternoon, Leslie. Finally a sunny day, and nice temps. No bugs yet, which is amazing with all the rain we have been having.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Almost tea time here. Interested?


Tea would be lovely, thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea would be lovely, thank you.


4:01PM .......... right on time, Sonal. I have just brewed a fresh pot of Sonal Special. Enjoy.

How are you doing these days?


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Afternoon all,
> Well it seems the hot and muggy is all over the prairies... and the mosquitos are in droves... I wish they would spray... something!
> 
> Seems as if everyone is off doing their own thing today... or taking a siesta...
> 
> I can bet Mongolian is a difficult language to speak, I have never heard it either Marc, but if it is similar to the Asian language it would be a real tongue twister for me...
> Wish him luck on that one Caman, is Daniel teaching him english...?
> 
> Have a great rest of the day ....


Yup, you can listen to some of it here:

Mongolian alphabets, pronunciation and language


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> 4:01PM .......... right on time, Sonal. I have just brewed a fresh pot of Sonal Special. Enjoy.
> 
> How are you doing these days?


Still chipping away at the big pile of stuff on my desk... but at least I'm chipping away.

How are you?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> 4:01PM .......... right on time, Sonal. I have just brewed a fresh pot of Sonal Special. Enjoy.
> 
> How are you doing these days?


doing so much better thank you, busy also but getting on with things.... 
Is Fanny expecting for sure?? 



SINC said:


> Yup, you can listen to some of it here:
> 
> Mongolian alphabets, pronunciation and language


WOW I wouldn't want to tackle the spoken or written word... Thanks for the information! 

You coming home for the July first festivities? Might be more fun at the campground!!


----------



## friend

Hi lads.

Daniel listen to Don's post and said "that's what it sounds like".
Other then the Mongolians apparently their is plenty of
Afghanis on the course. He is though getting on with the
swedish which is good. Very hot here today, 26C+ and sunshine.
My kind of weather.


----------



## KC4

Hello Gang!

Cold tea would be refreshing today, if there is any! 

It's a nice warm day here too.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Still chipping away at the big pile of stuff on my desk... but at least I'm chipping away.
> 
> How are you?


Chipping is a good phrase for me as well ........... except it is all online postings. Still, it's good to get to know a new group of students in my four classes, since most of them have taught or are teaching, so they swap experience stories about their classrooms.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Gang!
> 
> Cold tea would be refreshing today, if there is any!
> 
> It's a nice warm day here too.


Coming right up, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, we won't know for sure if Fanny is pregnant until at least mid-July. That would be about the half way point of her pregnancy if she is pregnant. We know the exact dates of possible conception, so we can figure on the 63 day timeframe for the puppies to be born. We shall see.

Was able to get some of those Canada Day trivia questions you sent me. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Peace, my friend. Hopefully, you shall find some time to get some of your writing done in the near future.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Chipping is a good phrase for me as well ........... except it is all online postings. Still, it's good to get to know a new group of students in my four classes, since most of them have taught or are teaching, so they swap experience stories about their classrooms.


I actually start an online class on Monday.... another writing class.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I actually start an online class on Monday.... another writing class.


Good for you, Sonal. Two of my grad courses deal with helping teachers learn ways to teach students in K-12 to write more strategically and effectively.

What is your course?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

goodnight Marc, sleep well .... Sun tomorrow!!


----------



## Ena

Hello everyone. Just about packed for a flight tomorrow to Saskatchewan. Going to near Carmel for a family celebration. We haven't been together for twelve years so I can hardly wait. Saskatoon is next to have a look around my alma mater etc. and have dinner with friends. Lastly is a trip to Moose Jaw! Lived there for a few years and have fond memories of the place. 
Sinc, too bad we missed maybe meeting one another. Loved having a preview of the sights I'll be seeing soon.


----------



## KC4

Have a good, safe trip Ann. 

Hopefully it won't be Carmel-by-the-"Sea" - Saskatchewan style, when you get there.


----------



## SINC

Hey Ann, just missed you in that area although am still in Swift Current and will be for five more days.

Have a GREAT time with your family!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO is busy in the kitchen, so I shall just grab a cup of coffee and wait for him to finish breakfast. Later .........


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang....

I'll grab a quick cup of coffee, a peek at JO and then I'm off on a thousand errands to prepare for our journey to the East coast. 

I'll try to check in with the gang on occasion if I can, but the internet service where we will be is minimal or non-existant.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Hmmm, internet issues are always present when one travels. My WIFI connection here in SC worked fine until last night when it suddenly quit. A baseball video should be of interest to Marc and Rp this morning on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Hmmm, internet issues are always present when one travels. My WIFI connection here in SC worked fine until last night when it suddenly quit. A baseball video should be of interest to Marc and Rp this morning on SAP.


Morning, Don. I shall check out the BB clip later today. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang....
> 
> I'll grab a quick cup of coffee, a peek at JO and then I'm off on a thousand errands to prepare for our journey to the East coast.
> 
> I'll try to check in with the gang on occasion if I can, but the internet service where we will be is minimal or non-existant.


Well, enjoy the "near east coast", Kim ............ since NL is the true "east coast" and St.John's the "far east coast". Bon voyage, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang....
> 
> I'll grab a quick cup of coffee, a peek at JO and then I'm off on a thousand errands to prepare for our journey to the East coast.
> 
> I'll try to check in with the gang on occasion if I can, but the internet service where we will be is minimal or non-existant.


Hey Kim, any chance you might be touching down a bit anywhere near the Toronto area? Give me a shout if you do. I'd love to see you again! You have my number.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mohan. When you return to St.John's, someday, be sure to send me a PM and we shall have you over for a meal. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just past tea time here in St.John's, but I shall make a fresh pot for any and all who crave some tea ......... and scones.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Just past tea time here in St.John's, but I shall make a fresh pot for any and all who crave some tea ......... and scones.


Someone say scones?


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mohan. When you return to St.John's, someday, be sure to send me a PM and we shall have you over for a meal. Paix, mon ami.


Now that's an offer that I can never refuse! Maybe I shall make a trip to St. John's just for that (and to show my wife around your fine city in the Summertime when it might even get a bit warm )

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Just past tea time here in St.John's, but I shall make a fresh pot for any and all who crave some tea ......... and scones.


I wouldn't mind some, Marc. May I have mine Cardamom-flavoured please?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Someone say scones?


Yes, and a fresh pot of Sonal Special. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I wouldn't mind some, Marc. May I have mine Cardamom-flavoured please?
> 
> Cheers


Coming right up, Mohan. It is good to have you back posting in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Now that's an offer that I can never refuse! Maybe I shall make a trip to St. John's just for that (and to show my wife around your fine city in the Summertime when it might even get a bit warm )
> 
> Cheers


Well, this was the first June when the temps never got above 19C for the entire month ............ and we had a grand total of 10 hours of real sunshine in the entire month. No sun is forecast until next week at the earliest.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, and a fresh pot of Sonal Special. Interested?


In a pot of my favourite tea? Of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> In a pot of my favourite tea? Of course.


Gotta love that SS any time of the day or night. :love2:

How is your web course coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the Canada Day TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Canada Day.


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> Hey Kim, any chance you might be touching down a bit anywhere near the Toronto area? Give me a shout if you do. I'd love to see you again! You have my number.
> 
> Cheers


Good day Shang Gang,

At airport, waiting to board.
Mohan- it would be great to get another visit in with you and I will be touching down on Toronto to switch planes. Unfortunately, I don't have much time between flights and will be going "full tilt"....without the tilt.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good day Shang Gang,
> 
> At airport, waiting to board.
> Mohan- it would be great to get another visit in with you and I will be touching down on Toronto to switch planes. Unfortunately, I don't have much time between flights and will be going "full tilt"....without the tilt.


Bon voyage, Kim. Who knows, maybe the plane will be diverted to St.John's. If so, give me a call.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Bon voyage, Kim. Who knows, maybe the plane will be diverted to St.John's. If so, give me a call.


Thanks, now in Toronto....in the airport boring area. Looks like great weather here, but I can't get outside.


----------



## friend

Afternoon lads.

Happy Canada day everyone.
I hope ye all will have a grand celebration.  :love2::clap:


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> Thanks, now in Toronto....in the airport *boring* area. Looks like great weather here, but I can't get outside.


Hahaha, a very appropriate typo


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks, now in Toronto....in the airport boring area. Looks like great weather here, but I can't get outside.


16C and sunny here, Kim. Hop on the St.John's Express and you shall be here in 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon lads.
> 
> Happy Canada day everyone.
> I hope ye all will have a grand celebration.  :love2::clap:


Same to you, Caman.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hahaha, a very appropriate typo


Now, be nice, Mohan. 

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## friend

Hi Marc.

Not too bad now, thanks.
"Competing" with others on Speedtest.net and got a badge for having
download speed over 101 Mb/s. But the lad that is in the lead has over
905 Mb/s, so in order to beet him I'm going to ask my internet supplier
to let me on full speed for an hour on Monday, which means 1.000 Mb/s. 
Still, I'm very satisfied with my current result since I'm just paying for 100!10.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Caman.

Time for me to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Now, be nice, Mohan.
> 
> How are you today, mon ami?


Hey hey, it's OK for me to diss the Toronto airport Marc, it's practically my home 

I am very well Marc, thanks. Just bored out of my balls with absolutely nothing to do all day. Wife's still in India, I have nothing to occupy my time all day. I think I shall go and test drive some recumbent trikes on Saturday and then maybe test-drive some cars I cannot afford to buy.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Hi all, had a bad computer day. The HD on my MBP died and I am running off the external which would normally be fine. That is if I had not updated the clone on the external HD. I am barely able to operate and just now got SAP uploaded for tomorrow, so it's off to look for a new Mac tomorrow.

They tell me there may be one shop in this city of 20,000 that even sells Macs. If they do, I will be forced to buy another laptop, then sell it when I get back home.

Attended my 50th high school reunion tonight and had a blast from the past. Much more on that later if I can still post.

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hey hey, it's OK for me to diss the Toronto airport Marc, it's practically my home
> 
> I am very well Marc, thanks. Just bored out of my balls with absolutely nothing to do all day. Wife's still in India, I have nothing to occupy my time all day. I think I shall go and test drive some recumbent trikes on Saturday and then maybe test-drive some cars I cannot afford to buy.
> 
> Cheers


Sounds like a grand idea, Mohan. How is the professional search for a new position coming along? Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your computer, Don. Still, your high school reunion sounded like a "blast from the past" for one and all. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit early for JO to be up and making breakfast, but he is hard at work. Scrambled eggs for me this morning ............... just the way I like them.


----------



## friend

Good morning Mohan, Don , Marc and all. 

Mohan: Take out everything and clean the kitchen cupboards.
After that anything will seem fun.

Don: Sorry to hear about your computer problems.

Marc. Any better weather in sight?

Off for a walk. See ya.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Yes, we are finally getting some sunshine and warmer temps. At last .............

How are you today?


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang.
I hope everyone is having a nice Canada Day weekend.
Don: Sorry to hear about the MBP. 

We have been going full tilt around here: still unpacking the house, dealing with summer vacation (on day 1 the boys were up early and rolling around on the floor punching and kicking each other - sigh), and trying to squeeze in all the work I picked up from WagJag.

In between, we have been having loads of fun and spending time with friends and family.

Earlier this week, I had coffee with a friend I have not seen since 1984. I loved that we got along so great as teenagers and can still really click as adults.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Hopefully, things shall get a bit less stressful for you as the new home takes shape. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Hi all, had a bad computer day. The HD on my MBP died and I am running off the external which would normally be fine. That is if I had not updated the clone on the external HD. I am barely able to operate and just now got SAP uploaded for tomorrow, so it's off to look for a new Mac tomorrow.
> 
> They tell me there may be one shop in this city of 20,000 that even sells Macs. If they do, I will be forced to buy another laptop, then sell it when I get back home.
> 
> Attended my 50th high school reunion tonight and had a blast from the past. Much more on that later if I can still post.
> 
> Night all.


Hey Don, if you want to buy another Mac, you do not need to make up excuses my friend, just go out and buy one 

Kidding aside, I know how much it must hurt, losing the HD. I hope you do not lose any of your data. Good luck & cheers.



Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a grand idea, Mohan. How is the professional search for a new position coming along? Bonne chance, mon ami.


Not too well Marc, but I am plugging along. Thanks.



friend said:


> Good morning Mohan, Don , Marc and all.
> 
> Mohan: Take out everything and clean the kitchen cupboards.
> After that anything will seem fun.


Heheheh, that's right Caman. Almost like banging one's head against the wall so that stopping it feels good 

Cheers


----------



## tilt

danalicious said:


> Earlier this week, I had coffee with a friend I have not seen since 1984. I loved that we got along so great as teenagers and can still really click as adults.


I know the feeling Dana. Last year I finally located one of my best friends whom I had lost touch with since 1982. He lives in London, England and I visited him last year and we had a blast. Good friends are hard to find.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

"Not too well Marc, but I am plugging along. Thanks." Well, keep at it and something special shall come your way. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny, so ice tea is the order of the day. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Well, finally some good news. I began to wonder if all the warnings I was getting and no response might be a corrupt OS and not the HD. After carousing until midnight, I arose at 5:00 a.m. and have been working on the MBP ever since. I did a nuke and pave and then a software upgrade and with a slow modem the whole thing took until just now to complete. The good news is that the MBP is back to normal and is being cloned onto the external that saved all my data. Then an update of Time Machine and the day will be complete. Not so sure I want to carouse again tonight, but a guy has to do what a guy has to do.

Here's a spliced together look at the room last night where 180 of us gathered:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear that your MBP is up and running again, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a grand Sunday Brunch waiting for us when we rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning here in St.John's. 14C and it is only 730AM.


----------



## SINC

A lovely calm morning here in Swift Current, a rarity for this part of the prairies. The MBP ran all night to produce a bootable clone and then a complete Time Machine backup on the external I erased yesterday. That gets me back to normal and it's a great feeling. A few chuckles courtesy of Henny Youngman on SAP today along with a neat video about animals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just spent three solid hours working out in the garden. Finally going to transplant my tomoto plants which I started from selected seeds way back in late April. I hoped we might get some good weather in June to transplant them, but that never happened. Still, they are doing fine inside, but now it is time to set them outside to "do their own thing".


----------



## tilt

Just got back from test-driving a couple of trikes in a park in downtown Toronto. What a blast! As a bonus, I clipped a low-flying pigeon with my pedal as I came flying around a bend 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mohan. Glad to hear that you are having a good time as a single man ................ until your wife returns from India.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. JO is planning a fine 4th of July breakfast for us all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Pigeon pie tonight Mohan?

Hehehe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy 4th of July everyone. JO has a grand red, white and blue breakfast for us all. Not sure what the blue stuff is, but I shall give it a try. Later.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all! Happy 4th to you this morning Marc, I bet you have your American flag flying proudly today. Am breaking camp and heading to Battleford today, a five hour run through some of the prettiest country in this province, have of it through an Indian reserve with no towns for 70 km in any direction. Then onward tomorrow to arrive back home after some three and a half weeks on the road.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, Old Glory is out in my front yard flying as usual. Had the Canadian flag out on Canada Day as well. Sadly, mine was the only Canadian flag out flying in the neighborhood. Seems like fewer and fewer people fly our flag these days. Sad.

I recall driving from Calgary to Regina in July when Deborah's family were going to bury her mom's ashes. I still recall the vast sea of yellow canola fields.


----------



## SINC

With over 10 million acres not seeded this year due to flooding in Sask., that yellow sea is not visible this year. If I see some further north, I will grab a photo.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> With over 10 million acres not seeded this year due to flooding in Sask., that yellow sea is not visible this year. If I see some further north, I will grab a photo.


Sad. From fires in AB, to flooding in SK and MB, the prairies have been hit hard this year ............. with thousands of people affected.


----------



## Rps

Happy 4th to you and yours Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Happy 4th to you and yours Marc!


Thank you, Rp. My son is the only other American citizen in our household other than yours truly.

How are you this fine warm morning? How is Miss M's training going?


----------



## Rps

Things are going well Marc, May-Belle is adapting nicely, but we had a rough patch on Canada Day with the fireworks, but live and learn. We took her into Toronto yesterday for a train ride and walking in larger stores and mass of people. We hit the Eaton Centre and the Harbourfront. Also had dinner with my daughter at The Old Spaghetti Factory, and May-Belle was a dream. So onward... the movies are the next test.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Things are going well Marc, May-Belle is adapting nicely, but we had a rough patch on Canada Day with the fireworks, but live and learn. We took her into Toronto yesterday for a train ride and walking in larger stores and mass of people. We hit the Eaton Centre and the Harbourfront. Also had dinner with my daughter at The Old Spaghetti Factory, and May-Belle was a dream. So onward... the movies are the next test.


Good to hear, Rp. Is she allowed in the same places where a seeing-eye dog is allowed to venture?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, absolutely, a DogGuide is a DogGuide here in Ontario, so the Access Laws apply. She can go anywhere, provided she behaves.


----------



## Sonal

Morning all.

RP, what a coincidence, I was at Harbourfront this past Sunday.


----------



## danalicious

tilt said:


> I know the feeling Dana. Last year I finally located one of my best friends whom I had lost touch with since 1982. He lives in London, England and I visited him last year and we had a blast. Good friends are hard to find.
> 
> Cheers


So true!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, absolutely, a DogGuide is a DogGuide here in Ontario, so the Access Laws apply. She can go anywhere, provided she behaves.


Just curious. So, she wears a special ID to prove she is a trained guidedog?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal ......... afternoon, Dana. How are you folks today?


----------



## Rps

HI Sonal, I'm sure I was in sight line of your condo as we were all around the Sony Centre and the OSF...


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes May-Belle has a picture pass with Tovah and that is placed in her jacket. Dog Guides Canada has 5 programmes each with a different jacket or harness. Green is for In-training, Yellow is Seizure Response, Red is for Hearing, SSD is task dependent, Autism I think is Purple or Burgundy, and Sight is the traditional handled harness.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Pigeon pie tonight Mohan?
> 
> Hehehe.


Not quite, Don. I did not stop to see if I killed him or just made him say "WTF???".

Marc and son - Happy Fourth! My wife's American but she's away in India  Niagara Falls will be having fireworks tonight. If my wife were here she would nag me till I drove her there to watch.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes May-Belle has a picture pass with Tovah and that is placed in her jacket. Dog Guides Canada has 5 programmes each with a different jacket or harness. Green is for In-training, Yellow is Seizure Response, Red is for Hearing, SSD is task dependent, Autism I think is Purple or Burgundy, and Sight is the traditional handled harness.


Interesting. There are now, in the US, some dachshunds wearing the Yellow Seizure Response jacket, at least according to my wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Not quite, Don. I did not stop to see if I killed him or just made him say "WTF???".
> 
> Marc and son - Happy Fourth! My wife's American but she's away in India  Niagara Falls will be having fireworks tonight. If my wife were here she would nag me till I drove her there to watch.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, Mohan. When my son was little, I would have a neighborhood fireworks display in Churchill Park. It was against the law, but no one complained.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset marks the end of a fine 4th of July here in St.John's. My wife and I went whale watching this afternoon, had an ice cream picnic, and then had a great chicken BBQ this evening. All in all, a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has made us a buffet-style breakfast and went off to buy some fresh produce for lunch.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Been a bit tired and busy with the kids.
Now all but Daniel have summer holiday and I need to gear up
and find things to do for them, especially for the wee ones.
My neighbour complained on Aiofe crying, and she really cries when she cries,
so I called a woman I know the Soc. Services and asked what goes. She said I could
relax, since having a child with a disability is what it is and no one could ask of you
to have kids quite anyway. At least not during day time. So that's a relief. Stupid neighbour. 

I have got more in touch with that bahái lady that contacted me on the dating site.
We seem to get on well, so we will see what happens. She thinks I'm the best thing
since sliced bread, so she has indeed good taste. 
I'll be careful and cautious not to run headless into something unknown.
Still, I need a wife and a mother for the kids, and most important I need
a second adult around to cut those discussions off before they happens.
The kids do tend to avoid discussions with someone else present. It is clear that
they interfere because of misguided aid for their father, but it is a help I don't need.
It ends up with them worried and confused trying to take over my job of parenting.
So a wife might be just what the doctor ordered. 

Joal is from Botswana and has a 3 yr diploma in Public Relations, specialise in 
Industrial Psychology and does counselling and cooperate wellness. She also
writes motivational books on the subject. She has a 3 year old son, as cute as a 
button. If we come to hook up it will absolutely annoy my ex that Joal is 10 years 
younger then she is. 

Going now to a counceling appointment with Daniel. He is doing fine, so far.
Later dudes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I know from where you speak re a disabled child and crying. I had a neighbor who complained about Shaina who cried very loud. We even had a social worker drop by to see what the problem was. I had her on my shoulder, singing to her, as I approached the door. The social worker heard me singing, and this helped to calm her fears I was mistreating her. So, hang in there, my friend.

Joal sounds interesting. I think that you should follow your own advice and do what feels best for you and your family.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just finished up SAP and am packing for the final run home today, a five hour jaunt. Don't miss the Lyre bird video today. It's an amazing ventriloquist.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Bon voyage.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we're just checking the weather and the wind seems to be a factor again today. Yesterday was brutal. No wind to speak of here right now, but if it comes up, it will add at least $100 in additional fuel costs to get home. Gas mileage drops from 10 to 7 going against the wind. We will get out of here by 8:00 local time and that should put us home about 1:00. We make Edmonton in four hours, but with construction and traffic there, it takes an hour to cross 30 km of city to get home.


----------



## Dr.G.

I might have an interesting visitor next month. I met a former grad student for whom I supervised her thesis. I had one of our doxies on a leash and her grandson was thrilled at the sight of this strange looking dog. I told her that we might be having puppies in August. She said that she would be away, but could her son come by to see the possible mom and dad and talk to us about dachshunds. I said sure, bring the whole "great big crowd" over. Her son is Bob Hallett of Great Big Sea. I told her to mention to Bob that our neighbor has an Australian Sheppard puppy. This is significan in that oscar winning actor, Russell Crowe, is paying another visit to Newfoundland this summer. He'll be on stage playing music at the LSPU Hall here in St. John's on August 3 and 4. Crowe is also a musician, and a good friend of Great Big Sea lead singer - and St. John's citizen - Alan Doyle. So, I can just see the whole crowd showing up at my front door next month. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we're just checking the weather and the wind seems to be a factor again today. Yesterday was brutal. No wind to speak of here right now, but if it comes up, it will add at least $100 in additional fuel costs to get home. Gas mileage drops from 10 to 7 going against the wind. We will get out of here by 8:00 local time and that should put us home about 1:00. We make Edmonton in four hours, but with construction and traffic there, it takes an hour to cross 30 km of city to get home.


I recall driving to Regina from Calgary in a Mercedes. My brother-in-law just wanted to get there and we flew at well over the speed limit, which is why I have no pics of the canola fields since he would not stop and did not want me to roll down the window (it would cause "wind resistance", or so he said). 

So, may the wind be to your back, and "long may your big jib draw".


----------



## Dr.G.

Join us at tea time (4PM wherever you are located) for a Surprise Sonal Special Birthday Party. It is Sonal's birthday, and we have a grand cake for her to celebrate this day ............. even though her birthday was yesterday.


----------



## friend

Oh, I missed that since I wasn't here.

Happy Birthday Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh, I missed that since I wasn't here.
> 
> Happy Birthday Sonal.


Yes, the party is going strong .................. as we await Sonal. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I have to go and help Deborah groom some of the doxies, so I best call it a night. Party on, one and all. Hopefully, Sonal and Gordon shall walk through the front door as everyone yells "Surprise".

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for us when we rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, back home safe and sound, but miss waking up in the cool fresh air of the motor home to the sound of birds on the roof. Much to do today to reorganize the rig and empty the fridge, get fuel and more propane so it is ready for another run.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning Gentlemen!
Looks like a very hot day on the way, so early AM would be a good time for all that cleaning Don...
I hear you are in for a hot one today also Marc.... suntan lotion may be the order of the day for you!! 

Have a good one!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Welcome home.

Afternoon, Leslie. How is Life treating you today?

Yes, it is 24C, lots of sunshine but no humidex due to a light ocean breeze. This is a perfect summer's day weather-wise.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Leslie and all. 

A lovely 21C here and sunshine.
Been busy with this and that today and now it's time to make dinner.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone, and thank you for the birthday wishes. Hope you all enjoyed the party.


----------



## Rps

Happy Birthday Sonal..............I wish I was 18....................


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good afternoon Marc, Don, Leslie and all.
> 
> A lovely 21C here and sunshine.
> Been busy with this and that today and now it's time to make dinner.


Just got in from dinner. Deborah did everything on the BBQ. First day we were able to do that AND eat outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone, and thank you for the birthday wishes. Hope you all enjoyed the party.


Evening, Sonal. We missed you at the party.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Happy Birthday Sonal..............I wish I was 18....................


Wish I was 38 again ............


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, funny thing about age, when you're young you are dependent on everybody, as when you are very very old, but now I'm the most independent I've been my whole life. In my teens I didn't have a job, so no money, in my twentys I was married, had a job, but no money. Now, I can walk into any bank and ask for $100,000 and tell them I'm blowing it on hookers and beer and the banks will line up trying to shovel the money in my pockets..... go figure...when I needed it for a mortgage I couldn't get a dime from them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, funny thing about age, when you're young you are dependent on everybody, as when you are very very old, but now I'm the most independent I've been my whole life. In my teens I didn't have a job, so no money, in my twentys I was married, had a job, but no money. Now, I can walk into any bank and ask for $100,000 and tell them I'm blowing it on hookers and beer and the banks will line up trying to shovel the money in my pockets..... go figure...when I needed it for a mortgage I couldn't get a dime from them.


All too true, Rp. Went to my bank last week to see if I could now buy my own house ......... now that we have the mortgage paid off. They know what Deborah and I earn, and apx. what the house would sell for, and they said "no, you don't earn enough for the down payment and morgage". Luckily we own the house, since I was shocked to think about us trying to buy it today. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received our official notice of rejection for becoming foster parents today ........... nine months after we were rejected. We were told back in Oct. that the letter would come within 30 days and that we had 30 days to appeal. We have decided not to appeal, in that, sadly, we feel it's a losing battle. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to take out my telescope to do some moon/stargazing. Clear skies and 21C temps make this a great night to see the heavens. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> We received our official notice of rejection for becoming foster parents today ........... nine months after we were rejected. We were told back in Oct. that the letter would come within 30 days and that we had 30 days to appeal. We have decided not to appeal, in that, sadly, we feel it's a losing battle. Such is Life.


I'm very sorry that they didn't have more sense then that.
But more so for the child/children that will no be able to be reared by ye good people.
It's their loss that saddens me the most.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Wish I was 38 again ............


It is indeed a good age.
This lady below here is actually of that age herself.  
May I introduce to ye me friends, as those first to be told, the next Mrs Camán.
Well, Mrs Ravenson really. Marriage, if all goes well, will take place in December. 
Her name is Joal. She is a bahái from Botswana and has a 3 year old son
by the name of Phodiso. She has been lovingly approved by my kids.
It's an amazing story and happen suddenly, but the Lords works in mysterious ways
and who am I to disagree with the all-knowing.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> We received our official notice of rejection for becoming foster parents today ...........


Well, you could always adopt me Marc, I would love to have you as my parents and inherit your doxies , plus, I shall always have an excuse to come to Newfieland 

Cheers


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

24C, a wee bit overcast but the sunshine is behind that tiny vail.
Waking up to a nice day, I'm sure, having a nice girl friend.
This is looking better by the hour. 
I'm keeping my hat on, but there is no indication that I'm going
wrong this time. I've learned my lesson and know what signs to look for.
And yes, ye can quote me on that if everything goes pear shaped, but I think
we are already out of the woods.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang.

Marc, so sorry to hear about your news. For whatever reason, one that may not be apparent yet, this was not the right time for you to be foster parents. Can you re-apply in the future?

Perhaps you should take Mohan up on his offer. 

Caman! What greast news that you have found some happiness! Having been married once before, I knew exactly what I was looking for in husband #2 (that sounds a little gold-digger-ish, doesn't it?) and I was fortunate enough to find him a month after my first marriage ended. At some point, you just know what it right for you and you don't worry about what can go wrong. Cheers to you friend.


----------



## friend

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang.
> Caman! What greast news that you have found some happiness! Having been married once before, I knew exactly what I was looking for in husband #2 (that sounds a little gold-digger-ish, doesn't it?) and I was fortunate enough to find him a month after my first marriage ended. At some point, you just know what it right for you and you don't worry about what can go wrong. Cheers to you friend.


Hi Dana.

Thanks. 
I had been divorced for 1 month when we met, so same luck there. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got an early start today and thought I would do some gardening once I finished my morning grading. Forgot all about JO's breakfast until now.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm very sorry that they didn't have more sense then that.
> But more so for the child/children that will no be able to be reared by ye good people.
> It's their loss that saddens me the most.


Yes, we can't help but think that there is a child out there who could thrive with our love and care. Their concerns are seeminly our ages, in that if we take a 6 month old child, we might both be dead/ill before the child gets out of high school. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It is indeed a good age.
> This lady below here is actually of that age herself.
> May I introduce to ye me friends, as those first to be told, the next Mrs Camán.
> Well, Mrs Ravenson really. Marriage, if all goes well, will take place in December.
> Her name is Joal. She is a bahái from Botswana and has a 3 year old son
> by the name of Phodiso. She has been lovingly approved by my kids.
> It's an amazing story and happen suddenly, but the Lords works in mysterious ways
> and who am I to disagree with the all-knowing.


Wow!!! Talk about BIG news, Caman. I wish you both all the best. Will you be staying in Sweden and sponsor her for citizenship? Where will you be married? What is a bahái marriage ceremony like these days? 

Does she know what December in Sweden is like???? Deborah said that I forgot to tell her that winter in St.John's is nothing like winter in Calgary or Edmonton, where she grew up ............ and said that I said NOTHING about our lack of Spring.

Seriously, I wish for all the best for you both. :clap::love2::clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Wow, what a night! It poured rain most of the night and I mean poured. We had emptied and cleaned our fountain bird bath yesterday and the rain not only filled it, it overflowed it. The mosquito problem here now with double the normal rainfall in June is horrendous. One cannot enjoy any time outside regardless of using repellent. You can see "clouds" of them in the evening sunlight.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Well, you could always adopt me Marc, I would love to have you as my parents and inherit your doxies , plus, I shall always have an excuse to come to Newfieland
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, the next time you come to St.John's, you shall have to first see/meet the doxies. Then, and only then, should you say your would "inherit" the doxies. Remember the passage in the Bible about "inheriting the wind". 

Good luck with your employment search.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Wow, what a night! It poured rain most of the night and I mean poured. We had emptied and cleaned our fountain bird bath yesterday and the rain not only filled it, it overflowed it. The mosquito problem here now with double the normal rainfall in June is horrendous. One cannot enjoy any time outside regardless of using repellent. You can see "clouds" of them in the evening sunlight.


Morning, Don. My brother-in-law, who lived in Edmonton, was complaining about the mosquito problem as well .......... along with all the construction taking place in the city.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting on my back deck with my MBP and grading outside .............. while sipping ice tea. I don't drink anything stronger while I am grading, but since it is getting to be tea time in the Maritime Provinces .............. and soon in Eastern Canada, maybe I shall set aside grading and have a beer. Certainly warm enough for one ............. since we hit 30C with the humidex for the second straight day.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!! Talk about BIG news, Caman. I wish you both all the best. Will you be staying in Sweden and sponsor her for citizenship? Where will you be married? What is a bahái marriage ceremony like these days?
> 
> Does she know what December in Sweden is like???? Deborah said that I forgot to tell her that winter in St.John's is nothing like winter in Calgary or Edmonton, where she grew up ............ and said that I said NOTHING about our lack of Spring.
> 
> Seriously, I wish for all the best for you both. :clap::love2::clap:


Hi Marc.

Big news indeed. I can't almost believe it myself.
She and her son will be moving to us, but she is an author and a motivational
speaker so will be generating income herself. We are planing to get married
here when they come in December for a month. She know that it's plenty of
snow here at that time, but Phodiso, her son, will flip. 

"The Bahá'í marriage ceremony is done differently in each culture. The only compulsory part of the wedding is the reading of the wedding vows prescribed by Bahá'u'lláh which both the groom and the bride read,
_We will all, verily, abide by the Will of God._
in the presence of two witnesses."

I might video record it and post here for ye.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> 
> Big news indeed. I can't almost believe it myself.
> She and her son will be moving to us, but she is an author and a motivational
> speaker so will be generating income herself. We are planing to get married
> here when they come in December for a month. She know that it's plenty of
> snow here at that time, but Phodiso, her son, will flip.
> 
> "The Bahá'í marriage ceremony is done differently in each culture. The only compulsory part of the wedding is the reading of the wedding vows prescribed by Bahá'u'lláh which both the groom and the bride read,
> _We will all, verily, abide by the Will of God._
> in the presence of two witnesses."
> 
> I might vedio record it and post here for ye.


That will be great, Caman. Will she be allowed to stay in Sweden? Is the immigration procedures as convoluted there as they are in Canada ......... or the US?

Anyway, I am very pleased for you, my friend. In Yiddish, one would say "Mazel tov" to you both.


----------



## tilt

Congratulations Caman and best wishes to both of you.

Cheers


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Morning all. Wow, what a night! It poured rain most of the night and I mean poured. We had emptied and cleaned our fountain bird bath yesterday and the rain not only filled it, it overflowed it. The mosquito problem here now with double the normal rainfall in June is horrendous. One cannot enjoy any time outside regardless of using repellent. You can see "clouds" of them in the evening sunlight.


Reminds me of my home in Madras, India Don! We have mossies there even without rain. They are just there all year round!

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Mohan, the next time you come to St.John's, you shall have to first see/meet the doxies. Then, and only then, should you say your would "inherit" the doxies. Remember the passage in the Bible about "inheriting the wind".
> 
> Good luck with your employment search.


Thanks Marc. Enjoy your beer


----------



## danalicious

Enjoy your beer Marc.

I indulged in a few moments on my deck to sip coffee and listen to the chirping birds. My reverie was interrupted by the loud bleating of sheep from the farm across the pond. Naturally I had to tell my boys about the sheep and the farm. They want to go there tomorrow to get some milk. :lmao: I really wish we could.

Caman - sounds like happiness has found you at last. Well deserved, I am sure.

Mohan - I have friends from Bombay who laugh at me whenever I complain about humidity and mosquitoes. I think they are justified, no?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> We received our official notice of rejection for becoming foster parents today ........... nine months after we were rejected. We were told back in Oct. that the letter would come within 30 days and that we had 30 days to appeal. We have decided not to appeal, in that, sadly, we feel it's a losing battle. Such is Life.


tptptptptptptptp to them... they are not using their heads to even think... Grrrr!
I was hoping for some wonderful news for some little child, and for the bigger ones who would do the caring....  Idjits ..... the lot of them at times. Rules be damned, my friend is left with 2 grandkids and healthwise she is in terrible shape, they let her adopt her grandchildren and she is no spring chicken.... I know you chickens have a lot more 'spring' than she does right now, so it doesn't seem fair at all! :-(




friend said:


> It is indeed a good age.
> This lady below here is actually of that age herself.
> May I introduce to ye me friends, as those first to be told, the next Mrs Camán.
> Well, Mrs Ravenson really. Marriage, if all goes well, will take place in December.
> Her name is Joal. She is a bahái from Botswana and has a 3 year old son
> by the name of Phodiso. She has been lovingly approved by my kids.
> It's an amazing story and happen suddenly, but the Lords works in mysterious ways
> and who am I to disagree with the all-knowing.


Well good for you Caman, I hope you have all the blinders off!!:lmao:
She is a most beautiful lady and hopefully when you do spend some quality time together it is a meeting of the minds as well as the hearts.... :love2:
Sounds special!! 




Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we can't help but think that there is a child out there who could thrive with our love and care. Their concerns are seeminly our ages, in that if we take a 6 month old child, we might both be dead/ill before the child gets out of high school. Such is Life.


Humph! Well they could get killed tomorrow too, rushing to work, or have a heart attack from all the stress in their jobs, keeping healthy loving souls from caring for a wee little lost soul... 
They are mighty quick to hand them off to grandparents, they don't worry if they might be in line for heaven.... before they finish high school!! 
Bah...humbug, this is outrageous!! Fie on them all.... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Thanks Marc. Enjoy your beer


I did, thank you, Mohan. Today was the second straight day when the humidex hit 30C. We usually will get 2-5 such days in the month of July, so we have over three weeks to go to set the record, which was 7 days of 30c+ temps with the humidex in one month of July. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Enjoy your beer Marc.
> 
> I indulged in a few moments on my deck to sip coffee and listen to the chirping birds. My reverie was interrupted by the loud bleating of sheep from the farm across the pond. Naturally I had to tell my boys about the sheep and the farm. They want to go there tomorrow to get some milk. :lmao: I really wish we could.
> 
> Caman - sounds like happiness has found you at last. Well deserved, I am sure.
> 
> Mohan - I have friends from Bombay who laugh at me whenever I complain about humidity and mosquitoes. I think they are justified, no?


Thanks, Dana. We could send you out a few doxies to herd the sheep into your back yard. Interested? 

How are the boys adjusting to the move?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> tptptptptptptptp to them... they are not using their heads to even think... Grrrr!
> I was hoping for some wonderful news for some little child, and for the bigger ones who would do the caring....  Idjits ..... the lot of them at times. Rules be damned, my friend is left with 2 grandkids and healthwise she is in terrible shape, they let her adopt her grandchildren and she is no spring chicken.... I know you chickens have a lot more 'spring' than she does right now, so it doesn't seem fair at all! :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for you Caman, I hope you have all the blinders off!!:lmao:
> She is a most beautiful lady and hopefully when you do spend some quality time together it is a meeting of the minds as well as the hearts.... :love2:
> Sounds special!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humph! Well they could get killed tomorrow too, rushing to work, or have a heart attack from all the stress in their jobs, keeping healthy loving souls from caring for a wee little lost soul...
> They are mighty quick to hand them off to grandparents, they don't worry if they might be in line for heaven.... before they finish high school!!
> Bah...humbug, this is outrageous!! Fie on them all.... XX)


Leslie, Deborah and I have used the past 7 months of waiting and wondering if the rejection was going to be overturned internally, but we were not hopeful. Thus, we faced reality and figured that while we had good intentions, and were ready, willing and able, our age and family health history worked against us in the end. Such is Life. 

Speaking of Life, how is she treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie, FYI, I took your test and honestly got 5 correct. A few of them were history trivia questions that were always asked on tests as extra credit questions to stump most of the non-history majors in the class.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Well good for you Caman, I hope you have all the blinders off!!:lmao:
> She is a most beautiful lady and hopefully when you do spend some quality time together it is a meeting of the minds as well as the hearts.... :love2:
> Sounds special!!





danalicious said:


> Caman - sounds like happiness has found you at last. Well deserved, I am sure.





tilt said:


> Congratulations Caman and best wishes to both of you.
> 
> Cheers





Dr.G. said:


> That will be great, Caman. Will she be allowed to stay in Sweden? Is the immigration procedures as convoluted there as they are in Canada ......... or the US?
> 
> Anyway, I am very pleased for you, my friend. In Yiddish, one would say "Mazel tov" to you both.


Thank ye me friends. 

I called Immigrations and they said no problems,
so that was a relief. It will take 8-10 months, but that is OK
since they will come here for 1-2 months during that time.

We had a long talk on Skype tonight and it's amazing how well we go together.
Blinds off this time and since I now I can't get it wrong again for the kids sake
I have really searched my heart and mind for answers and it's "all systems go".
The three younger kids are really positive and thinks that Phodiso is as cut as 
a button. So all is going very well, but I'm wont be dodging any warning lights.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank ye me friends.
> 
> I called Immigrations and they said no problems,
> so that was a relief. It will take 8-10 months, but that is OK
> since they will come here for 1-2 months during that time.
> 
> We had a long talk on Skype tonight and it's amazing how well we go together.
> Blinds off this time and since I now I can't get it wrong again for the kids sake
> I have really searched my heart and mind for answers and it's "all systems go".
> The three younger kids are really positive and thinks that Phodiso is as cut as
> a button. So all is going very well, but I'm wont be dodging any warning lights.


Really good to hear this, Caman. I wish you both well. Once we met, Deborah was in Calgary for six months before she moved here to St.John's. We shall have been married 16 years at the end of this month. Thus, distance relationships do work. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another warm and clear night, so once again I shall take our my telescope. See you all at JO's TGIF Breakfast tommorow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Thanks Marc. 

Nite all.


----------



## SINC

Sounds like good fortune is coming your way Camán, congrats.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, Deborah and I have used the past 7 months of waiting and wondering if the rejection was going to be overturned internally, but we were not hopeful. Thus, we faced reality and figured that while we had good intentions, and were ready, willing and able, our age and family health history worked against us in the end. Such is Life.
> 
> Speaking of Life, how is she treating you these days?


I am doing well Marc, I am happy to say, helping another lady, she is off for another hip surgery ..... and it is blessed hot her these past few days, I no lika the hot XX)
Other than that I am fine.... Thank you... 



Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, FYI, I took your test and honestly got 5 correct. A few of them were history trivia questions that were always asked on tests as extra credit questions to stump most of the non-history majors in the class.


Well I'm guessing you would know the correct answers, I wasn't so smart, even tho I knew they were not as they appeared, I did not know the correct answers.... :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Gives new meaning to the phrase, 'The market by the train tracks!' 

How close to a train track can you set up a vegetable market? [VIDEO]


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Sounds like good fortune is coming your way Camán, congrats.


Thank you my friend.


----------



## friend

macdoodle said:


> Gives new meaning to the phrase, 'The market by the train tracks!'
> 
> How close to a train track can you set up a vegetable market? [VIDEO]


 :clap:


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

24C and nice weather again. :love2: :clap:
JO has made a "cooling" breakfast, enjoy.

Going into town to registerer the divorce and get a document for the upcoming
marriage, which need go with the application for Joal's Visa.
Here we go again with documents, letter, visa applications and the works.
Still, this time it will be easier and I don't have to pack up an dove. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your documents. JO has a fine TGIF Breakfast for us and shall cater your wedding comes December.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a very wet Alberta. If you want a chuckle, check out ******* paintball duck hunting on SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leslie sent this to me. A doxie would NEVER allow such things to happen. 
Só Riso Mail Vídeos Cómicos Funny Videos - Não há animais maus!...


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone, and congratulations Caman!


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone, and congratulations Caman!


Thanks Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone, and congratulations Caman!


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you doing these days?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you doing these days?


Not bad, Marc. Still can't find my desk for the paper piled on top, still chipping away....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not bad, Marc. Still can't find my desk for the paper piled on top, still chipping away....


Evening, Sonal. My desk is just messy, but at least I am able to move my work outside on the back deck under an umbrella.

Still, hang in there ............... the end is in sight.


----------



## tilt

Sonal said:


> Not bad, Marc. Still can't find my desk for the paper piled on top, still chipping away....


Just keep imagining how good it must feel once you are done Sonal, that will keep you motivated.  Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Just keep imagining how good it must feel once you are done Sonal, that will keep you motivated.  Good luck.
> 
> Cheers


True ............. there is light at the end of the tunnel ........................ of course, that light might be the headlights of a train coming right at you!!!


----------



## Sonal

tilt said:


> Just keep imagining how good it must feel once you are done Sonal, that will keep you motivated.  Good luck.
> 
> Cheers


There will be a point when I'm done?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> There will be a point when I'm done?


Think of you work as writing a sentence. At some point, you have to come to a period. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

21C and sun behind somewhat biggish clouds. 
Another grand day for us here.
I've just had a bit of Saturday brunch by Chef Ramsey.
He asked JO if he could come and present his culinary 
skill for us, and I must say so far he has passed the test.
He decided to stay until Sunday and cook some more for us,
if his wife lets him. She has already said OK, but don't tell him yet. 

Going to Farsta to get a beach boll for the kids, but first another cup of
Chef Ramsey's java.

Oh that's right. I Skyped with Joal this morning and the kids had a chat
with her too. I looking forward to them coming to visit in December.
They will be here for 2, maybe 3, months so that we will get to know
each other before them moving here closer to next summer.
Suddenly it all is worth while, but of course we are not rushing blindly
this time. Saying that it feels mush better and right this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning me friends.
> 
> 21C and sun behind somewhat biggish clouds.
> Another grand day for us here.
> I've just had a bit of Saturday brunch by Chef Ramsey.
> He asked JO if he could come and present his culinary
> skill for us, and I must say so far he has passed the test.
> He decided to stay until Sunday and cook some more for us,
> if his wife lets him. She has already said OK, but don't tell him yet.
> 
> Going to Farsta to get a beach boll for the kids, but first another cup of
> Chef Ramsey's java.
> 
> Oh that's right. I Skyped with Joal this morning and the kids had a chat
> with her too. I looking forward to them coming to visit in December.
> They will be here for 2, maybe 3, months so that we will get to know
> each other before them moving here closer to next summer.
> Suddenly it all is worth while, but of course we are not rushing blindly
> this time. Saying that it feels mush better and right this time.


Morning, Caman. I think that I too shall have a cup or two of Chef Ramsey's java, and then try his breakfast as well.

Seems you are taking a slow and steady approach with Joal (what a beautiful name), which is wise. I wish you both the best.

Sunny and 14C this morning, with everything so quiet and still early on a Saturday morning.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, glad to hear things are going smoothly. An interesting presentation on our video today on SAP as an old colleague of mine tells it like it really is regarding today's journalism.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Good thanks Marc. Awoke at 2:00 a.m. and could not get back to sleep, so got up all my work is done for today and tomorrow. Now I will stay up until 6:00 when it's time to take my meds, then it's back to bed for me. Not much else to do with the volume of rain we've been getting.


----------



## Rps

Hello all: Having a brain cramp here. I've been written this annotation on a work by Spring. Can insights and comments would be welcome....


Spring, J. (2000). The intersection of cultures: multicultural education in the United States and the global economy (2nd ed.). Boston: McGraw-Hill Higher Education.

Spring is fundementally asking two questions in this work, 1- What is the dominant culture of the United States?, and 2- What culture or cultures should be reflected in the subjects taught and instructional methods used in U.S. public schools? ( pg 3). Although written primarily for the U.S., Canadians could also ask what is their dominant culture and should it be reflected in our educational system. The concept of a nation’s culture, in some ways is hegemonical; while we gravitate toward a single definitive identifier of a nation’s culture, in truth, Spring points out that American culture is the sum of all cultural elements within the U.S. (pg. 9). This would include the dominant as well the oppressed. Therefore, with this strata of cultures, what role does education have servicing the needs of these differing cultural elements and how should these be reflected within the educational process? He also recognises that America has a consumer based economy, and that the accumulation of wealth and the pursuit of the “American Dream” has been an historical halmark within what I say call the popular view of what is U.S. culture...in other words, “ a possible goal of multicultural education is providing all cultural groups with an equal chance to succeed in the economic system”. (pg 9). But, is there a representative culture and, if so, should this culture represent all? Quoting the work of Zweigenhaft and Domhoff, (1991, 1998), whose research showed that those of the power elite ( richest and most influencial members of society ) all shared a similar “culture” (pg. 11) , Spring wonders if the singular culture of the power elite should be classed as that which is representative of the U.S., since one of the goals of education ( and this would include multicultural education ) is social replication. In a Freirean sense, the power elite represents the dominant class who oppress the dominanted class by imposition of their rules and influences. As a result Spring defines the dominant culture of the U.S. as the culture of the power elite. (pg. 11). One would find it hard to argue that a similar result wouldn’t be found in Canada. This beings us to the second question, which is, What culture or cultures should be reflected in the subjects taught?. Here Spring quotes two opposing views; one by Hirsch who argues that to become successful one needs to learn the culture of the elite, and one by Schlesinger who contends that the “culture of the United States was unified by the common use of English and the core values of Anglo-Sxon Protestant tradition”, (pg 18).

Fundmentally the rest of this book explores the implications of these two views of educating and producing culture. As I am an ESL instuctor, I find Hirsch’s view the more logical for an ever changing cultural base. In fact, that is one of Hirsch’s key points, that culture is ever changing and is the key element of what he calls Cultural Literacy ( Hirsch, 1987), or... the common knowledge of the power elite which can be researched, captured, and developed into a curriculum. I will include a separate annotation of his book, “Cultural Literacy, What every American needs to know”, later in this bibliography. 

The second view, that of Schlesinger states in effect, “they should be like us”... according to Spring, Schlesinger maintains that the United States ( and Canada, excepting the influence of the French in Quebec ) was grounded on the beliefs and values of the early Anglo-Saxon settlers who first “Europeanised” America. Thus, by instilling these value and belief systems in our educational process ( or inculcating new immigrants with this dominant view ) the assimilation into a dominant American culture will be assured with less cultural clashes. From an ESL instructor perspective this is an interesting concept. Our LINC programmes are designed to help immigrants learn about Canada and our culture, and I can see where many aspects of Schesinger’s view would be attractive to the Canadian government. In fact, surprisingly to me, I have noted a number of ESL instructors who appear intolerant of cultural diversity and would welcome a dominant value and belief approach in their sessions. “Make them Canadian”, then, is an interesting question...just what is a Canadian? In Spring’s work, he does not answer the question “What is an American”, but he does outline the influences which have created so much tension between the various cultural aspects, whether they be race, religion, gender....but it basically comes down to dominating cultures believe that their culture is superior to all others. Like Freire’s comments on literacy, how you define a condition many times influences your view on how to deal with it. Thus, when exposed to “inferior” cultures, one needs to “feed” them as they are culturally starved, “cure” them, as if they have some illness, “enlighten” them, as they are uneducated, or “guide” them as they are lost. 

While maybe not in the “must-read” catagory for ESL instructors ( or any educator for that matter ) it certainly would provide insights into how we have come to view different cultures as we do, and more importantly, it provides an understanding of how we precieve the development of the dominant culture in our society.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Deborah and I just returned from an outing whale watching. I shall get to your citation sometime today. Right now, I am not feeling in an academic mood.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Deborah and I just returned from an outing whale watching. I shall get to your citation sometime today. Right now, I am not feeling in an academic mood.


Hi Folks!
Well Ramsey coffee, Don all set for the day, and whale watching!! sounds like a most special day for all... :clap:

It is still hot here, no rain for the last few days, but the tornadoes and such of late make one a bit nervous about the heat and the high winds...

I was going to the city today, but changed my mind, perhaps through the week... 

Have a great rest of the day, and wonderful tomorrow...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Leslie. You sound as if you are in a good mood. Very good to hear this from you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: Having a brain cramp here. I've been written this annotation on a work by Spring. Can insights and comments would be welcome....
> 
> 
> Spring, J. (2000). The intersection of cultures: multicultural education in the United States and the global economy (2nd ed.). Boston: McGraw-Hill Higher Education.
> 
> Spring is fundementally asking two questions in this work, 1- What is the dominant culture of the United States?, and 2- What culture or cultures should be reflected in the subjects taught and instructional methods used in U.S. public schools? ( pg 3). Although written primarily for the U.S., Canadians could also ask what is their dominant culture and should it be reflected in our educational system. The concept of a nation’s culture, in some ways is hegemonical; while we gravitate toward a single definitive identifier of a nation’s culture, in truth, Spring points out that American culture is the sum of all cultural elements within the U.S. (pg. 9). This would include the dominant as well the oppressed. Therefore, with this strata of cultures, what role does education have servicing the needs of these differing cultural elements and how should these be reflected within the educational process? He also recognises that America has a consumer based economy, and that the accumulation of wealth and the pursuit of the “American Dream” has been an historical halmark within what I say call the popular view of what is U.S. culture...in other words, “ a possible goal of multicultural education is providing all cultural groups with an equal chance to succeed in the economic system”. (pg 9). But, is there a representative culture and, if so, should this culture represent all? Quoting the work of Zweigenhaft and Domhoff, (1991, 1998), whose research showed that those of the power elite ( richest and most influencial members of society ) all shared a similar “culture” (pg. 11) , Spring wonders if the singular culture of the power elite should be classed as that which is representative of the U.S., since one of the goals of education ( and this would include multicultural education ) is social replication. In a Freirean sense, the power elite represents the dominant class who oppress the dominanted class by imposition of their rules and influences. As a result Spring defines the dominant culture of the U.S. as the culture of the power elite. (pg. 11). One would find it hard to argue that a similar result wouldn’t be found in Canada. This beings us to the second question, which is, What culture or cultures should be reflected in the subjects taught?. Here Spring quotes two opposing views; one by Hirsch who argues that to become successful one needs to learn the culture of the elite, and one by Schlesinger who contends that the “culture of the United States was unified by the common use of English and the core values of Anglo-Sxon Protestant tradition”, (pg 18).
> 
> Fundmentally the rest of this book explores the implications of these two views of educating and producing culture. As I am an ESL instuctor, I find Hirsch’s view the more logical for an ever changing cultural base. In fact, that is one of Hirsch’s key points, that culture is ever changing and is the key element of what he calls Cultural Literacy ( Hirsch, 1987), or... the common knowledge of the power elite which can be researched, captured, and developed into a curriculum. I will include a separate annotation of his book, “Cultural Literacy, What every American needs to know”, later in this bibliography.
> 
> The second view, that of Schlesinger states in effect, “they should be like us”... according to Spring, Schlesinger maintains that the United States ( and Canada, excepting the influence of the French in Quebec ) was grounded on the beliefs and values of the early Anglo-Saxon settlers who first “Europeanised” America. Thus, by instilling these value and belief systems in our educational process ( or inculcating new immigrants with this dominant view ) the assimilation into a dominant American culture will be assured with less cultural clashes. From an ESL instructor perspective this is an interesting concept. Our LINC programmes are designed to help immigrants learn about Canada and our culture, and I can see where many aspects of Schesinger’s view would be attractive to the Canadian government. In fact, surprisingly to me, I have noted a number of ESL instructors who appear intolerant of cultural diversity and would welcome a dominant value and belief approach in their sessions. “Make them Canadian”, then, is an interesting question...just what is a Canadian? In Spring’s work, he does not answer the question “What is an American”, but he does outline the influences which have created so much tension between the various cultural aspects, whether they be race, religion, gender....but it basically comes down to dominating cultures believe that their culture is superior to all others. Like Freire’s comments on literacy, how you define a condition many times influences your view on how to deal with it. Thus, when exposed to “inferior” cultures, one needs to “feed” them as they are culturally starved, “cure” them, as if they have some illness, “enlighten” them, as they are uneducated, or “guide” them as they are lost.
> 
> While maybe not in the “must-read” catagory for ESL instructors ( or any educator for that matter ) it certainly would provide insights into how we have come to view different cultures as we do, and more importantly, it provides an understanding of how we precieve the development of the dominant culture in our society.


Haven't forgotten you, Rp. I just can't seem to get into anything academic today. Maybe tomorrow? We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

No problem Marc. How was the whale watching, did you and Deborah see any? I've always wanted to do that, another thing for the bucket list I guess.
I've been quite distracted lately with the purchase of the new home and the selling of the condo, and get our Bowmanville home ready for sale. The stress of trying to get two homes ready for sale is taking its toll I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No problem Marc. How was the whale watching, did you and Deborah see any? I've always wanted to do that, another thing for the bucket list I guess.
> I've been quite distracted lately with the purchase of the new home and the selling of the condo, and get our Bowmanville home ready for sale. The stress of trying to get two homes ready for sale is taking its toll I guess.


We saw a few, but from a distance. Saw some dolphins as well. Speak with you tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Chef Ramsey have out done himself and I think there is a wee competition going on.
I never seen so many dishes at a brunch, but it all looks appetising and nice. He even
have catered for us vegetarians. I'm stuffed now. Enjoy.

23C and now we are having rain and plenty of it.
Unfortunately Skyping with my woman was cut short last night because of technical problems,
there will not be any of that until Monday. Still we manage to talk for awhile before the internet
went down and the kids had a nice chat with Joal too. Aiofe and Liam is really keep on having a
ma, and if all goes well I think this time they will get their wish. 
Going to clean the flat today, since by the looks of it, it will be a day in.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, at least we share the rain today. It's been raining here for days on end now and today is no exception. We're saturated, but we're green.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman .... morning, Don. Overnight rain has stopped and the sun is trying to shine.

Great Sunday Brunch this morning. We are lucky to have both chefs serving us here in The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don and all, good afternoon Caman. It is really really hot here today with the humidex to hit 40C ..... been a while since we've had that, although last weekend in Toronto we were walking around Harbourfront and it hit 93F. That was fun!!! 

Don, I was talking with my Mum who lives in Red Deer and she was saying it was very windy there yesterday, not sure if it was raining, but the West has had more than its share of rain this year I think.

Marc, how big was the boat when you went whale watching? Also I didn't know we had dolphins here ....do they follow whales?


----------



## SINC

Rp the wind has been howling for many days now, driving the rain sideways into everything, today included, although not quite so bad at 25 kph gusting to 40.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Howling winds here, gusting over 100km/h and taking down leaf-laden branches. Sunny and 17C however, so all is not lost on this windy Sunday.

The boats are usually smaller than the whales. However, this time, Deborah and I just watched them from the shore as they come into a cove we know about and just play.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Seems like JO is taking Orangeman's Day off today, so I shall make a fine breakfast for us all. First, however, some coffee. It is nice enough to have it on my back deck this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

22C and cloudy here. 
Been out with the kids, but Liam is still a wee bit sick so he wanted to go back home.
Also fixing some of that what we have to take fix in order for Joal and her son to get 
a visa, both for coming to visit and for immigration. Soooo much to do. 
Many forms, documents and bribes. 
No, no bribes.  lol But a lot to do before we have it all taken care off.

Still, as a bahái, a marriage continuos to be of real importance in the life beyond,
so this effort will be wee in the grand picture of eternal life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like things are moving along for you and Joal, which is good to hear.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don et all, good afternoon Caman. Hot here, but we have a T-banger on the way to clear things out. Might be good for the saw dusk I call a lawn. Getting set for the closing on the Windsor home, so off for a few days. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don et all, good afternoon Caman. Hot here, but we have a T-banger on the way to clear things out. Might be good for the saw dusk I call a lawn. Getting set for the closing on the Windsor home, so off for a few days. Hope everyone has a great day.


Afternoon, Rp. Good luck on the Windsor closing. I promise to get to your article sometime today.


----------



## Rps

Thanks for the best wishes Marc. Don't fret over the annotation, I just threw it out there for general comments from the Shang, who always give constructive critique. I most certainly respect and appreciate your opinion as I have found them very helpful ... if you have the time great, I will certainly appreciate your advice.

Was wondering if you and Deb have been involved with Big Brothers or Sisters? Not sure if you mentioned in a prior post if you had involvement with that group.... not the same as adopting but I hear just as impactful on a child's life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks for the best wishes Marc. Don't fret over the annotation, I just threw it out there for general comments from the Shang, who always give constructive critique. I most certainly respect and appreciate your opinion as I have found them very helpful ... if you have the time great, I will certainly appreciate your advice.
> 
> Was wondering if you and Deb have been involved with Big Brothers or Sisters? Not sure if you mentioned in a prior post if you had involvement with that group.... not the same as adopting but I hear just as impactful on a child's life.


Thanks for the understanding, Rp. It is sunny and 22C and I am outside grading under an umbrella with the doxies lounging in the shade. A lazy day, but I shall get to the citation eventually.

Re Big Brothers/Big Sisters of Eastern NL, we have not considered it but might in the Fall. We have passed all the security checks that would be needed already, but now have to see if this is what we want to do. I shall be expanding my tutoring in the fall for new Canadian immigrants, and she is Pres. of the NL Kennel Club until Sept. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: Having a brain cramp here. I've been written this annotation on a work by Spring. Can insights and comments would be welcome....
> 
> 
> Spring, J. (2000). The intersection of cultures: multicultural education in the United States and the global economy (2nd ed.). Boston: McGraw-Hill Higher Education.
> 
> Spring is fundementally asking two questions in this work, 1- What is the dominant culture of the United States?, and 2- What culture or cultures should be reflected in the subjects taught and instructional methods used in U.S. public schools? ( pg 3). Although written primarily for the U.S., Canadians could also ask what is their dominant culture and should it be reflected in our educational system. The concept of a nation’s culture, in some ways is hegemonical; while we gravitate toward a single definitive identifier of a nation’s culture, in truth, Spring points out that American culture is the sum of all cultural elements within the U.S. (pg. 9). This would include the dominant as well the oppressed. Therefore, with this strata of cultures, what role does education have servicing the needs of these differing cultural elements and how should these be reflected within the educational process? He also recognises that America has a consumer based economy, and that the accumulation of wealth and the pursuit of the “American Dream” has been an historical halmark within what I say call the popular view of what is U.S. culture...in other words, “ a possible goal of multicultural education is providing all cultural groups with an equal chance to succeed in the economic system”. (pg 9). But, is there a representative culture and, if so, should this culture represent all? Quoting the work of Zweigenhaft and Domhoff, (1991, 1998), whose research showed that those of the power elite ( richest and most influencial members of society ) all shared a similar “culture” (pg. 11) , Spring wonders if the singular culture of the power elite should be classed as that which is representative of the U.S., since one of the goals of education ( and this would include multicultural education ) is social replication. In a Freirean sense, the power elite represents the dominant class who oppress the dominanted class by imposition of their rules and influences. As a result Spring defines the dominant culture of the U.S. as the culture of the power elite. (pg. 11). One would find it hard to argue that a similar result wouldn’t be found in Canada. This beings us to the second question, which is, What culture or cultures should be reflected in the subjects taught?. Here Spring quotes two opposing views; one by Hirsch who argues that to become successful one needs to learn the culture of the elite, and one by Schlesinger who contends that the “culture of the United States was unified by the common use of English and the core values of Anglo-Sxon Protestant tradition”, (pg 18).
> 
> Fundmentally the rest of this book explores the implications of these two views of educating and producing culture. As I am an ESL instuctor, I find Hirsch’s view the more logical for an ever changing cultural base. In fact, that is one of Hirsch’s key points, that culture is ever changing and is the key element of what he calls Cultural Literacy ( Hirsch, 1987), or... the common knowledge of the power elite which can be researched, captured, and developed into a curriculum. I will include a separate annotation of his book, “Cultural Literacy, What every American needs to know”, later in this bibliography.
> 
> The second view, that of Schlesinger states in effect, “they should be like us”... according to Spring, Schlesinger maintains that the United States ( and Canada, excepting the influence of the French in Quebec ) was grounded on the beliefs and values of the early Anglo-Saxon settlers who first “Europeanised” America. Thus, by instilling these value and belief systems in our educational process ( or inculcating new immigrants with this dominant view ) the assimilation into a dominant American culture will be assured with less cultural clashes. From an ESL instructor perspective this is an interesting concept. Our LINC programmes are designed to help immigrants learn about Canada and our culture, and I can see where many aspects of Schesinger’s view would be attractive to the Canadian government. In fact, surprisingly to me, I have noted a number of ESL instructors who appear intolerant of cultural diversity and would welcome a dominant value and belief approach in their sessions. “Make them Canadian”, then, is an interesting question...just what is a Canadian? In Spring’s work, he does not answer the question “What is an American”, but he does outline the influences which have created so much tension between the various cultural aspects, whether they be race, religion, gender....but it basically comes down to dominating cultures believe that their culture is superior to all others. Like Freire’s comments on literacy, how you define a condition many times influences your view on how to deal with it. Thus, when exposed to “inferior” cultures, one needs to “feed” them as they are culturally starved, “cure” them, as if they have some illness, “enlighten” them, as they are uneducated, or “guide” them as they are lost.
> 
> While maybe not in the “must-read” catagory for ESL instructors ( or any educator for that matter ) it certainly would provide insights into how we have come to view different cultures as we do, and more importantly, it provides an understanding of how we precieve the development of the dominant culture in our society.


A most interesting read, Rp. Not having read Spring's article it is difficult to agree or disagree with your interpretations and conclusions. Still, I respect your abilities to undertake this sort of critical insight into a person's academic work, so it is an excellent review.

"Like Freire’s comments on literacy, how you define a condition many times influences your view on how to deal with it." Did you mean to say "often times" or were you meaning defining a condition more than once (i.e., many times)?


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, what I meant to say was "often", so that was a great catch on your part. Spring is interesting, but the lead into Hirsch and Schlesinger is most interesting. While I agree with Hirsch ( in principle ) his ideas are too costly to implement and too fluid. Schlesinger appears to be in line with many people I talk to....those are the make them like us crowd. Funny thing is, how would one categorise the "us" part. If I started a thread in ehmac asking people to describe the Canadian culture and what is a Canadian, I would wonder how varied an answer I would get..........


----------



## SINC

Just opened the mail and a letter from the Alberta Hospital $100 Lottery group and for the fourth time in the past 10 years, we won, this time a Blu-Ray disk player valued at $399. That is now added to a new pro golf bag in 2009 at $350, a stainless steel BBQ set in 2006 at $199 and a 2001 Ford Windstar van in 2001, worth $28,000. Pretty good for $1,000 invested over those 10 years.


----------



## Rps

Congrats Don! The only thing that I have ever won in a draw was two tickets to see the Jets play the Leafs . It was MLG in the Tim Horton's Ex Box. That was well over 20 years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don. I have won a few muffins during Tim Horton's Roll up the Rim to Win .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, what I meant to say was "often", so that was a great catch on your part. Spring is interesting, but the lead into Hirsch and Schlesinger is most interesting. While I agree with Hirsch ( in principle ) his ideas are too costly to implement and too fluid. Schlesinger appears to be in line with many people I talk to....those are the make them like us crowd. Funny thing is, how would one categorise the "us" part. If I started a thread in ehmac asking people to describe the Canadian culture and what is a Canadian, I would wonder how varied an answer I would get..........


You would get a varied answer here I am sure.

Language will reflect the culture and this keeps language fluid, since culture is always evolving. This is why I find the views of social conservatives in the US so difficult to accept, as if there was a distinct "good old days" and a list of family values that we all need to return to if we want to be "true Americans".

Most of the ESL new Canadians I tutor merely want to learn English to blend in more with society here in NL/Canada, and to get further in their employment.


----------



## Rps

Without trying to turn this into a political discussion, I would agree with you on the social conservative front, mainly due to the view that the power elite are members of this group. Interestingly, so would be those called "white trash" or "red necks", based on what I have read and observed. This is a Schlesinger model....the make them us approach, which I must confess sometimes I agree with. The other model ( Hirsch ) targets the gap individuals have of the "world knowledge" of their culture. Hirsch maintains that America ( and probably Canada as well ) will not be able to replicate its cultural history as the younger generation does not know the world knowledge between the older and younger generations. This greatly impacts literacy in a sustainable form. Critical thinking, then, takes this world knowledge ( the good old days ) and asks the question are they and if so, why or why not. At least some bridge in relevance would be built, in my opinion. ESL learners, from my perspective are too focused on getting a job, important as it is, but they also need to gain our world knowledge.....it also wouldn't hurt us to gain insights on theirs as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Without trying to turn this into a political discussion, I would agree with you on the social conservative front, mainly due to the view that the power elite are members of this group. Interestingly, so would be those called "white trash" or "red necks", based on what I have read and observed. This is a Schlesinger model....the make them us approach, which I must confess sometimes I agree with. The other model ( Hirsch ) targets the gap individuals have of the "world knowledge" of their culture. Hirsch maintains that America ( and probably Canada as well ) will not be able to replicate its cultural history as the younger generation does not know the world knowledge between the older and younger generations. This greatly impacts literacy in a sustainable form. Critical thinking, then, takes this world knowledge ( the good old days ) and asks the question are they and if so, why or why not. At least some bridge in relevance would be built, in my opinion. ESL learners, from my perspective are too focused on getting a job, important as it is, but they also need to gain our world knowledge.....it also wouldn't hurt us to gain insights on theirs as well.


All valid points, Rp. I especially liked your contention that "The other model ( Hirsch ) targets the gap individuals have of the "world knowledge" of their culture. Hirsch maintains that America ( and probably Canada as well ) will not be able to replicate its cultural history as the younger generation does not know the world knowledge between the older and younger generations. This greatly impacts literacy in a sustainable form." There is knowing history, and understanding history. My son now knows Dec. 7th, 1941 and what happened, but he has no idea the true significance it had upon the US psyche ............. in much the same way 9/11 had on today's American psyche.


----------



## friend

Hi lads. 

Congrats Don, well done.
And finally some nice weather eh Marc. 

Been a bit busy with kids and wife-to-be today.
A good day on all fronts. Kids been nice, dinner great,
a long good talk with Joal and Liam and Aiofe had a talk with her too.
Things are going fine and progressing well. Prospect of continuous
happiness is good. 
The only thing is that it is almost 3 o'clock again.  
Well, well. What wouldn't I do for my sweet woman. 

See ye tomorrow.
Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi lads.
> 
> Congrats Don, well done.
> And finally some nice weather eh Marc.
> 
> Been a bit busy with kids and wife-to-be today.
> A good day on all fronts. Kids been nice, dinner great,
> a long good talk with Joal and Liam and Aiofe had a talk with her too.
> Things are going fine and progressing well. Prospect of continuous
> happiness is good.
> The only thing is that it is almost 3 o'clock again.
> Well, well. What wouldn't I do for my sweet woman.
> 
> See ye tomorrow.
> Nite me friends.


So good to hear, Caman. What is the time zone differences between you and Joal? I remember I used to call Deborah when she was in Calgary at midnight my time, which was 830PM her time. One night, we talked until it was about 230AM her time, and 6AM my time. I was sitting outside for the last hour of the conversation and I recall Deborah asking "What is that noise?" I told her the sun was rising and it was the birds starting to sing.

I wish you and Joal as much happiness as Deborah and I have found together. At the end of July, we shall have been married 16 years. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Thanks Marc. 
Joal and I are actually on the same timeline, although her being
on the other side of the world. It helps quite a bit and we can spend
the night talking away, which we do and I'm getting a little sleep as I 
like to get. Sleeping too much makes me nervous and weary.
She has found two people that will be able to run her B&B meanwhile
being here, which means that she and her son can stay for 3 months.

Nite, and this time I better mean it.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> Joal and I are actually on the same timeline, although her being
> on the other side of the world. It helps quite a bit and we can spend
> the night talking away, which we do and I'm getting a little sleep as I
> like to get. Sleeping too much makes me nervous and weary.
> She has found two people that will be able to run her B&B meanwhile
> being here, which means that she and her son can stay for 3 months.
> 
> Nite, and this time I better mean it.


Interesting. Being in the same time zone but in different hemispheres. Still, December shall be here sooner than you think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a nice breakfast waiting for all of us when we rise to face the new day. So, let's be thankful for his abilities. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. We arose to yet another day of rain and it will continue for four more days, then a single sunny day and back to rain. Cute video on SAP of an owl that likes to be petted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We might be getting some of your rain tomorrow, but for now, it is 21C and sunny.

How is Ann feeing these days re her gall stone?


----------



## Rps

Morning all: got delayed on our trip to LaSalle, but are on the road today. HOT HOT HOT, but getting cooler. Thought the trip with all the heat would be too hard on May-Belle. So have a good day and talk to you later next week.


----------



## friend

Goor morning/afternoon Marc, Don, Rp and all. 

Marc: Is it strange in away that it is like that, but practical indeed.
And Nov/Dec isn't far away in that sense.
Summerwise I'll dodge the close proximity, emotinalwise I can hardly wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: got delayed on our trip to LaSalle, but are on the road today. HOT HOT HOT, but getting cooler. Thought the trip with all the heat would be too hard on May-Belle. So have a good day and talk to you later next week.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, heat and a dog, especially in a car, is no fun situation. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Goor morning/afternoon Marc, Don, Rp and all.
> 
> Marc: Is it strange in away that it is like that, but practical indeed.
> And Nov/Dec isn't far away in that sense.
> Summerwise I'll dodge the close proximity, emotinalwise I can hardly wait.


Afternoon, Caman. Just think of the shock that Joal shall face when she leaves the start of her summer to enter the start of your winter?  Still, it gives you a chance for the two of you to be together, which is what really counts.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. Just think of the shock that Joal shall face when she leaves the start of her summer to enter the start of your winter?  Still, it gives you a chance for the two of you to be together, which is what really counts.


No laying at the beach looking at the young well built men for her. 
Gives me a golden opportunity to be brilliant with 
my poetry, cinnamon rolls, cooking and under-the-duvet magic.  :lmao:
(under-the-duvet magic = ghost stories of course )


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> No laying at the beach looking at the young well built men for her.
> Gives me a golden opportunity to be brilliant with
> my poetry, cinnamon rolls, cooking and under-the-duvet magic.  :lmao:
> (under-the-duvet magic = ghost stories of course )


Good idea, Caman. I guess it gets a bit cold where you are located.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone...


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea, Caman. I guess it gets a bit cold where you are located.


It does indeed.
You don't even have too have a mother in-law to get frost bites. 

Evening Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone...


Evening, Sonal. That pile of work getting any smaller?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It does indeed.
> You don't even have too have a mother in-law to get frost bites.
> 
> Evening Sonal.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Early morning meetings tomorrow, so I best call it a night now. Might see some of you at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a unique OtHD Breakfast waiting for us this morning. He has an animal theme to the design of his pasteries. Still, the coffee is good and the bagels are fresh. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Cloudy, but still a nice 18C here.
Aiofe is a wee bit annoying, has been the last few day bugging Liam
and nagging, nagging, nagging about going places, doing this or that, 
eating now now now or doesn't was to eat at all. Geez.....
It's so much simpler when they go to school and they do have fun there
and learn loads, so I don't feel like I'm rid of them for that time. 
The worst thing is that Aiofe can not wait if I'm doing something, she need
an answer there and then or she will keep on asking me.

Joal and I have started to look into her working when she moves here. She will
most likely be able to do motivational talks here too, especially since we have her 
book to "vouch" for it. I have sound equipment and will be able to help and even 
take part in the lecture in as such as I can visualise part of the talk through theatre.
I can also help with workshops, since I'm trained as a drama pedagog.
Joal was very keen on this and had always like the idea working together with a husband.
Getting good this.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Speaking of husbands, check out a guy with a crazy way to propose to his girl on the SAP video today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman and Don.

Caman, kids will be kids especially over the summer months. When does school start again for them?
The husband and wife team presentation sounds like a grand idea.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman and Don.
> 
> Caman, kids will be kids especially over the summer months. When does school start again for them?
> The husband and wife team presentation sounds like a grand idea.


Liam and Aiofe starts on the 17th of August and the rest starts on the 22nd.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. Schools do not start here in NL until just after Labor Day.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. I just made a special jug of iced Sonal Special with both fresh lemon and lime juice. Interested?

Work getting any less in terms of amount?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. I just made a special jug of iced Sonal Special with both fresh lemon and lime juice. Interested?
> 
> Work getting any less in terms of amount?


Very interested, thank you.

I have cleared out some of the paper, though new paper continues to be layered on top....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Very interested, thank you.
> 
> I have cleared out some of the paper, though new paper continues to be layered on top....


Some fresh ice tea coming right up, Sonal .............. along with a match for all the paperwork.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night now. See y'all later, alligators. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

With only three or four posting here these days, (OK the odd day five), the Shang's post count has pretty much ground to a halt lately.


----------



## CubaMark

Wrapping up a late-night browsing session, and came across something for Dr. G:

*Apparent Doxie*


M


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Asked JO to make me a low calorie breakfast. He did but
also a regular for ye that doesn't need to lose weight.
I need to get in shape for my Joal. 

18 C here and sun behind those not too thick clouds.
Spoke to Joal over Skype. She is at her office. 
Brains, looks and compassion. What a catch. Lucky lad me. :clap:
Talking about finding you twin. I didn't think it went like that, but
here we are. :love2:

Now for another of JO's fine cups of coffee and a sandwich.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Wrapping up a late-night browsing session, and came across something for Dr. G:
> 
> *Apparent Doxie*
> 
> 
> M


Gracias, Mark. I am thinking of getting an iPad2 comes the Fall, so this might come in handy.

How is your son doing these days? Any thoughts of coming back to NS/Canada soon?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Asked JO to make me a low calorie breakfast. He did but
> also a regular for ye that doesn't need to lose weight.
> I need to get in shape for my Joal.
> 
> 18 C here and sun behind those not too thick clouds.
> Spoke to Joal over Skype. She is at her office.
> Brains, looks and compassion. What a catch. Lucky lad me. :clap:
> Talking about finding you twin. I didn't think it went like that, but
> here we are. :love2:
> 
> Now for another of JO's fine cups of coffee and a sandwich.


Morning, Caman. Low cal for me as well. 

I am so glad that you have found a soulmate. You were so down prior to last week and so UP these days. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

Morning men, and ladies to follow. An interesting video on SAP today. I cannot quite bring myself to believe it though. Can the rest of you please have a look and let me know if you think such a printer is real or even possible?


----------



## MLeh

The printer is real, Sinc, but the secret is in the scanning of the object - a part they sort of skipped over.

Also, the replication is not in a material other than the hardened resin, so although you can make it a 'harder' resin, you cannot make 'metal'.

Interesting technology though - useful for prototypes. Having to scan an existing object makes the 'prototype' idea redundant, but I'm sure there are some 3-D CADD programs out there that will allow 'ideas' to become physical reality in one step using this technology.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Elaine, that makes perfect sense. I just had some doubts and can now put them to rest.


----------



## MLeh

I think the technology will become most useful when there is a library of preprogrammed tools/implements available, or a powerful enough AutoCADD program to create new things simply. But it's all in the programming! And of course there are limitations in the materials, but it will be fascinating to see what is available as the technology progresses.

Of course, the video also doesn't show the length of time it takes to actually create the object. The time frame is somewhat compressed. (And the cost ... nobody talks about the cost. That's probably a very expensive crescent wrench!)

But I remember when the first fax machines came out - it took hours to send a single page. And the first fax machine I bought for my company cost $1500.00 and used thermal paper! Now-a-days the only use I have for a fax machine is that it also acts as a scanner, and I can scan documents and email them. 

Interesting times, though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning men, and ladies to follow. An interesting video on SAP today. I cannot quite bring myself to believe it though. Can the rest of you please have a look and let me know if you think such a printer is real or even possible?


Amazing. Imagine if this could be linked up with an MRI scanner???


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon Sonal, I hope that paper pile on your desk is being lowered faster than it is rising today.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Afternoon Sonal, I hope that paper pile on your desk is being lowered faster than it is rising today.


Stayed at work until 10 PM yesterday and managed to clear most of it off my desk... goes to the adage that if you forget about something long enough, it eventually become irrelevant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Stayed at work until 10 PM yesterday and managed to clear most of it off my desk... goes to the adage that if you forget about something long enough, it eventually become irrelevant.


Afternoon, Sonal. Sounds like you could use a dash of Sonal Special. Personally, I hate paperwork. XX)


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Sounds like you could use a dash of Sonal Special. Personally, I hate paperwork. XX)


I don't mind the paper so much, it's the work part that gets to me....


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> I don't mind the paper so much, it's the work part that gets to me....


Hi Sonal.

If you was a hobbit you would been OK with the paperw.
It would have been the ork part that would really get to you.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> I don't mind the paper so much, it's the work part that gets to me....


Evening all.

Small kids finally in beed.
I actually have found that I don't like the summer that much anymore.
Kids at home 24/7 and there are alway someone awake when I am. 
Getting a wee bit overworked. XX)


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I don't mind the paper so much, it's the work part that gets to me....


Well, as Karl Marx once wrote, "Work is the curse of the drinking class" .................. or was that Groucho Marx????


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Small kids finally in beed.
> I actually have found that I don't like the summer that much anymore.
> Kids at home 24/7 and there are alway someone awake when I am.
> Getting a wee bit overworked. XX)


When does it get dark in Stockholm, Caman?


----------



## Dr.G.

Hope Rp is at the Jays game tonight at the SkyDome. After the first inning, the Jays are crushing the NY Yankees, 8-0.


----------



## Dr.G.

We should have a party here in The Shang when we reach post #75,000. Won't be long now. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, just about 10PM here in St.John's, so it's a good time for me to call it a night. Have to take the doxies out a few at a time. Who knows, but by this time next month, there might be a fifth litter of pups. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I'd say goodnight too Marc, but I am busy watching the WPG/CGY CFL game on TSN.


----------



## Sonal

Setting out breakfast for you all before going to sleep. It's JO's day off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Setting out breakfast for you all before going to sleep. It's JO's day off.


Thank you, Sonal. I have just made some fresh coffee for us all. I guess this is going to be a quiet TGIF Breakfast. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

That was a lovely breakfast Sonal.
Thanks a mil. I'll tell JO.

Got to rush. Going to help Daniel to get a weekend job.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Wish Daniel well in his job search.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Wish Daniel well in his job search.


Thanks, i will.
Going now. Later dudes.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Shang.
Just popping on quickly to catch up on what I missed.
I hope everyone is well. I am exhausted - between work and the kids I have little free time. I have more respect for single parents every day.

Caman said it best: 



friend said:


> I actually have found that I don't like the summer that much anymore.
> Kids at home 24/7 and there are alway someone awake when I am.
> Getting a wee bit overworked. XX)


Counting down the days until school begins again.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from another day of rain in soggy Alberta. A cute feature on SAP today . . . Only in North America. I have to take the 4 x 4 in this morning for 8:00 for regular service and to have one fog lamp replaced. Must have picked up a stone with the motor home and knocked it out in all that mud during our rainy trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang.
> Just popping on quickly to catch up on what I missed.
> I hope everyone is well. I am exhausted - between work and the kids I have little free time. I have more respect for single parents every day.
> 
> Caman said it best:
> 
> 
> 
> Counting down the days until school begins again.


Morning, Dana. I hear you ............ as a single parent, there is never enough "me time". When do your kids start school once again in ON?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. You would need that fog lamp here in St.John's this morning. Very foggy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Dana, et all .... good afternoon Caman. Well just waiting for the keys to our Windsor home, which we should get late this afternoon.....then the work begins getting out Bowmanville home ready for sale. It sucks putting your house up for sale as you can never seem to live in the thing ..... it always must be in staged show condition ... but can't complain there are many who do not have a home so we count our blessings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Dana, et all .... good afternoon Caman. Well just waiting for the keys to our Windsor home, which we should get late this afternoon.....then the work begins getting out Bowmanville home ready for sale. It sucks putting your house up for sale as you can never seem to live in the thing ..... it always must be in staged show condition ... but can't complain there are many who do not have a home so we count our blessings.


Afternoon, Rp. Good luck with the move/sale/house warming.

Did you catch any of the Jays game last night? A real blowout. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. You would need that fog lamp here in St.John's this morning. Very foggy.


Just back from the repair shop where my mechanic said she had a bit of a shock for me. She then pulled out the box with my replacement fog lamp from Suzuki and told me she could not in good conscience mark it up. The cost? $260! So my regular oil and filter change today will cost me nearly $400. 

Oh well, considering it is the first ever part I have ever bought for the 10 year old vehicle, I guess I was due.


----------



## friend

danalicious said:


> Good morning Shang.
> Just popping on quickly to catch up on what I missed.
> I hope everyone is well. I am exhausted - between work and the kids I have little free time. I have more respect for single parents every day.
> 
> Caman said it best:


Afternoon Marc, Don and Rp.
Hi Dana.

Yes, as much as I love them, sometimes.......XX)
Next summer we will at least be two parenting them,
so that feels comforting to know. 
Now I will sneak myself a 5 min nap.
It all so quite.
Until........


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Dana.
> 
> Yes, as much as I love them, sometimes.......XX)
> Next summer we will at least be two parenting them,
> so that feels comforting to know.
> Now I will sneak myself a 5 min nap.
> It all so quite.
> Until........


Have a good nap, Caman ................ for as long as it lasts.


----------



## friend

Baking pizza.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Baking pizza.


Save me a slice, Caman. Deborah is going to make her grilled sausages and taboulli salad tonight.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Save me a slice, Caman. Deborah is going to make her grilled sausages and taboulli salad tonight.


You got it bro. I'll make you our own.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> You got it bro. I'll make you our own.


We should share ........ with each family contributing something to this meal.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Dana. I hear you ............ as a single parent, there is never enough "me time". When do your kids start school once again in ON?


September 6th. :-(


----------



## danalicious

friend said:


> Afternoon Marc, Don and Rp.
> Hi Dana.
> 
> Yes, as much as I love them, sometimes.......XX)
> Next summer we will at least be two parenting them,
> so that feels comforting to know.
> Now I will sneak myself a 5 min nap.
> It all so quite.
> Until........


:lmao:

Nap? Lucky fellow.


----------



## danalicious

Good luck with everything Rp. Moving is never fun. Blech.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> September 6th. :-(


Same here, Dana.


----------



## Dr.G.

Montreal Alouettes quarterback Anthony Calvillo has made history with his 395th career touchdown pass. The 18-year CFL veteran broke the record of 394 set by Damon Allen over 23 seasons from 1985 to 2007. Kudos to you, AC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Think I am going to call it a night now. Hope everyone has a good weekend. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I will sit up and watch the end of the Montreal/Toronto game, then tomorrow evening, the Eskimo/B.C. tilt.


----------



## friend

danalicious said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Nap? Lucky fellow.


Luck has nothing to do with it.
It's all down to massive amounts of sedative for all parties involved.  :lmao:

Actually, I know a product that would become a enormous hit with parents:
Breakfast cereals with Valium. :clap:


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

17C and rather cloudy.
JO have a nice breakfast on the table, but go easy on the cereals,
they are mostly for the kids and mother in-laws. 

Was up to 4:15 and got waken up by my girlfriend at 8:05.
She is going to her parent, a 3 hour drive, and tell them about us.
I will Skype with them later. There will be a traditional wedding next
year, but I'm not sure if I have to kill any lions with a spear or something. 
There will be a killing of a goat and me being a vegetarian and not wanting 
to eat meat have agreed to kill it instead. I'm OK with that, it will die anyway,
so why not by my hand. Then there is a dowry of approx. $1,000 which is OK.
Joal's parent are 81 and 79, so it has to be the old way. It will be interesting indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 17C and rather cloudy.
> JO have a nice breakfast on the table, but go easy on the cereals,
> they are mostly for the kids and mother in-laws.
> 
> Was up to 4:15 and got waken up by my girlfriend at 8:05.
> She is going to her parent, a 3 hour drive, and tell them about us.
> I will Skype with them later. There will be a traditional wedding next
> year, but I'm not sure if I have to kill any lions with a spear or something.
> There will be a killing of a goat and me being a vegetarian and not wanting
> to eat meat have agreed to kill it instead. I'm OK with that, it will die anyway,
> so why not by my hand. Then there is a dowry of approx. $1,000 which is OK.
> Joal's parent are 81 and 79, so it has to be the old way. It will be interesting indeed.


Morning, Caman. I think I shall stick with bagels and fruit for breakfast.

Sounds like an interesting wedding ceremony. Will it be in Sweden of where Joal's parents live?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. I think I shall stick with bagels and fruit for breakfast.
> 
> Sounds like an interesting wedding ceremony. Will it be in Sweden of where Joal's parents live?


It will be in Botswana out in the country side.
The Swedish don't kill goats for the wedding.
It more of catering the western way.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It will be in Botswana out in the country side.
> The Swedish don't kill goats for the wedding.
> It more of catering the western way.


Would love to be there by your side, Caman. Still, we shall have a grand party for you in The Shang upon your return. Do you folks plan on staying in Sweden?


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Alberta where it is wet again today. A sold month of rain now is unheard of here and the mosquitoes are brutal. One cannot stay outdoors for any length of time, covered in deet or not. A cute video, 'meantime in Belgium' will kill 18 seconds of your time this morning.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Would love to be there by your side, Caman. Still, we shall have a grand party for you in The Shang upon your return. Do you folks plan on staying in Sweden?


That sounds great, thanks.
We will stay in Sweden for now and maybe divide
our time between Ireland and Sweden when the kids 
are grown up, if I don't become an old fart. 
We will try to see her folks now and then too.

Morning Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all from Alberta where it is wet again today. A sold month of rain now is unheard of here and the mosquitoes are brutal. One cannot stay outdoors for any length of time, covered in deet or not. A cute video, 'meantime in Belgium' will kill 18 seconds of your time this morning.


Don, that's what we had in June, but there are no mosquitoes to speak of here, which is a bit odd. Maybe they all flew for the warmth of the prairies???


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That sounds great, thanks.
> We will stay in Sweden for now and maybe divide
> our time between Ireland and Sweden when the kids
> are grown up, if I don't become an old fart.
> We will try to see her folks now and then too.
> 
> Morning Don.


Sounds like a fine plan, Caman. I wish you both health and happiness together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I are going for a moonlight ride around the coast line, so I shall call it a night now. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Hello everyone!

I'm back and rested from an emotional trip to Saskatchewan. All of my family and friends were together for a wedding near Saskatoon. After the wedding my sister and I went to see our old haunts in Saskatoon and Moose Jaw. Even went to see and got inside a cabin my father built in 1965. Present owners were thrilled we dropped in.

Prairies were more lush than I expected even after reading Sinc's posts.


----------



## SINC

Glad you had a good time and were able to relive some memories Ann. I know what you mean about lush, that even applies here.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Glad you had a good time and were able to relive some memories Ann. I know what you mean about lush, that even applies here.


I am getting much to influenced by Apple.
I read applies as Applies (Appl-i-es).


----------



## SINC

Sorry Camán, I will have to use 'pertains' in the future to avoid confusion.


----------



## friend

Hi Ann.
Good to here you had a nice time.
Lovely picture. I saved it to show my wife-to-be.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## SINC

Yep, time for me to pull the pin as well. Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm back and rested from an emotional trip to Saskatchewan. All of my family and friends were together for a wedding near Saskatoon. After the wedding my sister and I went to see our old haunts in Saskatoon and Moose Jaw. Even went to see and got inside a cabin my father built in 1965. Present owners were thrilled we dropped in.
> 
> Prairies were more lush than I expected even after reading Sinc's posts.


Ann, that must have been a real thrill to revisit your father's cabin. Talk about a "blast from the past". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has some apple treats for us this morning ............... for some reason. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

JO had a look at everyones posting score and found that you
were EhMac's most loyal member, so he splashed out for you. 

21C and just a few clouds up in the sky.
Going for a shower now and the i need to activate Liam 
who has been like a chipmunk on speed for the last few days.
Aiofe has come down with a fever, but is better today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like you have a busy day ahead of you as well. Peace, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I'm busy working on tomorrow's SAP, but if you don't know what a Balalaika is, you can learn that today in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I always wanted to learn to play a Balalaika ever since I saw Dr. Zhviago in the movies.

Edmonton's mosquito population has made the CBC News on TV and radio. They showed the Ed. Esks wearing mosquito nets on their headgear, and then being forced inside to practice.


----------



## friend

My internet got Superpowers suddenly:


----------



## SINC

And I have to pay $45 a month for this:


----------



## friend

That though Don, for that kind of money. 

I pay $43.78 for mine. Mostly I have 100 up and 50 down,
so the test result was probably one off. It's cheeper then yours,
but I haggled a bit and thus saved $14.50/month.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM starts tea time here in Canada. Anyone interested? Ice tea might be in order for most of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I shall be going for another moonlight ride along the coast to see the moon rise, so I best call it a night now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

I wonder why JO didn't tell us that Martha Steward would do the breakfast today.
And he should have shower her where everything was before going off fishing.

20C, but cloudy windy and it has been raining.
Anyway I had a long nice talk with Joal last night on Skype. It didn't cut out that bad,
so we had a nice time and we are growing closer by the minute. I just hope her parents
doesn't resent the idea of her marrying a long haired, bearded, slightly over weight, pink
man with 7 children living in a country snow struck 3-4 months a year.  
Still, Joal sez they will be fine with it. 
Why, are they insane?   
I spoke to them and they seem very nice, so we'll just wait and see what they think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I am sure all will go fine with Joal's family. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. We awoke to some wild weather here this morning. I have to run Crystal's old Xterra over for an oil change, so hope it settle down by 8:00. A great video on SAP this morning. An old movie shot 65 years ago show the rescue of a bomber crew in the ocean by a sub during WWII some 65 years back with an interview with one of the crew members in that movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Well, the wild weather you are having will at least keep away the mosquitoes.


----------



## SINC

No such luck with the mosquitoes Marc, they were out in full force right after that brief storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No such luck with the mosquitoes Marc, they were out in full force right after that brief storm.


I heard that in Edmonton proper, the mosquito count was up 1900% from last year. That is astounding.  Are they as bad out in St.Albert as Edmonton?


----------



## SINC

Actually Marc, they are worse here. Eco-nuts have forced our council to abandon our spraying program about 10 years back. Edmonton sprays regularly, St. Albert not at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually Marc, they are worse here. Eco-nuts have forced our council to abandon our spraying program about 10 years back. Edmonton sprays regularly, St. Albert not at all.


I heard that they were spraying big public places in Edmonton. Guess all the mosquitoes took off for Sherwood Park and St. A.


----------



## MLeh

Marc: the mosquitos in the Edmonton area are the size of small birds, can resist winds of up to 100 km/hour (I saw one keeping pace with my rental car, looking at me through the window, grinning at me and licking its lips), can bite through clothing (but fortunately not metal), don't mind the sun (but are even worse in the shade) and I'm pretty sure I saw a swarm of them carry away a small child and set it on a fence post for 'later'.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Marc: the mosquitos in the Edmonton area are the size of small birds, can resist winds of up to 100 km/hour (I saw one keeping pace with my rental car, looking at me through the window, grinning at me and licking its lips), can bite through clothing (but fortunately not metal), don't mind the sun (but are even worse in the shade) and I'm pretty sure I saw a swarm of them carry away a small child and set it on a fence post for 'later'.


Elaine, sounds like the mosquitos I saw when I lived two years in Waycross, Georgia. I thought they were humming bees. XX)


----------



## danalicious

MLeh said:


> Marc: the mosquitos in the Edmonton area are the size of small birds, can resist winds of up to 100 km/hour (I saw one keeping pace with my rental car, looking at me through the window, grinning at me and licking its lips), can bite through clothing (but fortunately not metal), don't mind the sun (but are even worse in the shade) and I'm pretty sure I saw a swarm of them carry away a small child and set it on a fence post for 'later'.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Why are you laughing Dana? Elaine is right about the mosquitoes here, every word the truth.


----------



## danalicious

SINC said:


> Why are you laughing Dana? Elaine is right about the mosquitoes here, every word the truth.


The laughing was for the fabulous description.

Don, take no offense. I lived in Alberta for 3 years. I keenly remember the mosquitoes and I have some scars to help me remember.

I just never saw one licking its lips before.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Why are you laughing Dana? Elaine is right about the mosquitoes here, every word the truth.


.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> The laughing was for the fabulous description.
> 
> Don, take no offense. I lived in Alberta for 3 years. I keenly remember the mosquitoes and I have some scars to help me remember.
> 
> I just never saw one licking its lips before.


Afternoon, Dana. Mosquito scars???? 

How are you and your boys making out these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

‪TC Bank- Dream Rangers‬‏ - YouTube

Very inspirational.


----------



## Dr.G.

This sent to me by Leslie. Enjoy.

>> Don't move.. don't breathe...just watch 
>>
>>
>> \
>>
>>
>>
YouTube - ????? ????? ?? ????? ????


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. Mosquito scars????
> 
> How are you and your boys making out these days?


From the scratching. The first summer we were in Alberta, I had 4 bites in an area the size of a toonie. I tried not to scratch, but I just could not help it. 

And the boys are enjoying their summer. Camp, swimming, cottage. Camp, swimming, cottage. With a little Wii time thrown in. How could they possibly be unhappy?


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> From the scratching. The first summer we were in Alberta, I had 4 bites in an area the size of a toonie. I tried not to scratch, but I just could not help it.
> 
> And the boys are enjoying their summer. Camp, swimming, cottage. Camp, swimming, cottage. With a little Wii time thrown in. How could they possibly be unhappy?


Good to hear that the boys are doing well.

I must be immune since I would say that in my 34 summers here in St.John's, I may have had 4 mosquito bites in total. I know we have them here in St.John's, but I have not seen any around my house for years now. Maybe it's the doxies????


----------



## MLeh

danalicious said:


> I just never saw one licking its lips before.


I don't know which was scarier - the licking of the lips, or the gleam in its beady little eye ...


----------



## Kosh

Something in today's paper for Dr. G and his doxies:

Photos: Hot dogs fly at Hastings Racecourse

There was a doxie race on the other coast of the country.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kosh said:


> Something in today's paper for Dr. G and his doxies:
> 
> Photos: Hot dogs fly at Hastings Racecourse
> 
> There was a doxie race on the other coast of the country.


I have heard of this race, Kosh. Merci. They were all mini doxies who are far faster than standard dachshunds.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Ena

Afternoon everyone! 

Didn't enjoy the mosquitos in SK one bit. I forgot about there being horseflies and ticks too. The biggest shock was the moose warning signposts at the side of the road SOUTH of Saskatoon. Never used to be that far south when I lived there. 

Back to work and routine today. Guess I'll be fine until next vacation days in September.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> Didn't enjoy the mosquitos in SK one bit. I forgot about there being horseflies and ticks too. The biggest shock was the moose warning signposts at the side of the road SOUTH of Saskatoon. Never used to be that far south when I lived there.
> 
> Back to work and routine today. Guess I'll be fine until next vacation days in September.


Evening, Ann. Now, moose we have in abundance here in NL. A few have even wandered down from Pippy Park to munch on my flower bed in the front garden.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Breakfast on the table and JO has cooked his catch, gravad lax and kippers.

21C and somewhat overcast, but still quite nice weather.
Going in a little while to my friend with Dylans PC.
he feels better today so I better get it done.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Breakfast on the table and JO has cooked his catch, gravad lax and kippers.
> 
> 21C and somewhat overcast, but still quite nice weather.
> Going in a little while to my friend with Dylans PC.
> he feels better today so I better get it done.


Morning, Caman. I think that I shall stick to fruit, bagels and OJ this morning. Merci.

Overcast and 16C here this morning. Very quiet.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Will be HOT! here this week .... 40c without the humidex by Thursday............. is a nice cool 30c now. Thank goodness the new home has AC that works..... but will be spending our time walking the Mall to keep us and May-Belle cool .... the curse of the little black dog, but our vet told us that black dogs are prone to heat stroke............ I think we will like the new house once we are moved in and the other two are sold off. It is such a hassle getting homes ready for sale as you can never seem to live in them. Then once moved in the next task is job hunting. A curse of its own.....


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Rp, take five minutes to cool off on SAP by watching our featured video, Listen To Your Heart this morning.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Don, I now know what you meant by the heat in this place.


----------



## SINC

Yep, I do not miss the oppressive heat in the Windsor area one little bit. I was so glad to get the heck out of SW Ontario. Heat and humidity just kill me.


----------



## Rps

Hoping September comes soon................................. Don neat film on the penguins...... those things must stand about 3 ft tall when compared to the people taking pictures...... this makes one wonder....roasted or fried?


----------



## SINC

Did you catch (pardon the pun) the baseball story further down Rp, and you too Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you making out these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Will be HOT! here this week .... 40c without the humidex by Thursday............. is a nice cool 30c now. Thank goodness the new home has AC that works..... but will be spending our time walking the Mall to keep us and May-Belle cool .... the curse of the little black dog, but our vet told us that black dogs are prone to heat stroke............ I think we will like the new house once we are moved in and the other two are sold off. It is such a hassle getting homes ready for sale as you can never seem to live in them. Then once moved in the next task is job hunting. A curse of its own.....


40C without the humidex???  You all should come to St.John's to cool off. 21C with a bit of sun, a bit of ocean breeze, and no humidity. May-Belle could come and play with the doxies.

Good luck with the job hunt. I keep my eyes out for any sorts of academic positions that you might like. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Don and Marc, there is a part deux to your baseball story. It seems the "free goodies" the guy got from the Yankees came under the watchful eye of the IRS....they value the gifts to be about $50,000 so they are seeking around $13,000 in taxes from the guy who caught the ball. Got to love the government.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did you catch (pardon the pun) the baseball story further down Rp, and you too Marc?


Afternoon, Don. Yes, and did you catch what the IRS in the US is going to change him for this windfall? He now owes $16,000 for all the freebies the Yankees gave him. Luckily, various organizations are going to come forth and pay the bill. Great PR for them.

Still, his jesture to Jeter was truly classy.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you making out these days?


Trying to hide from the heat!

Gordan leaves for a conference in Switzerland today. Lucky him--it's not nearly so hot out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Trying to hide from the heat!
> 
> Gordan leaves for a conference in Switzerland today. Lucky him--it's not nearly so hot out there.


And he is leaving you to suffer the heat and humidity of TO?!? XX) Tell him that you want to see where Einstein worked as a clerk in the Bern patent office. Then, he will have to take you with him.


----------



## KC4

Hi Shang Gang!

I hope all are well. 

I'll have to catch up later.....too much to do right at the moment.

We had a good visit to PEI and Kacey had a nice Birthday party while there.

Now we are rushing around preparing for her next adventure.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Shang Gang!
> 
> I hope all are well.
> 
> I'll have to catch up later.....too much to do right at the moment.
> 
> We had a good visit to PEI and Kacey had a nice Birthday party while there.
> 
> Now we are rushing around preparing for her next adventure.


Evening, Kim. Welcome home. When does Kacey set sail?

FYI, new doxie pups due sometime mid-August.


----------



## KC4

Thanks!

Congratulations on the great puppy news.

Kacey sets sail on August 25th, I believe.


----------



## SINC

Hi Kim, welcome back! We missed ya!


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Congratulations on the great puppy news.
> 
> Kacey sets sail on August 25th, I believe.


The pups will be about a week old by then .......... too young to go on this sort of voyage. Maybe next time. Still, wish her bon voyage for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite me friends.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you at the OtHD Breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

64 more posts until posting #75,000. We should have a party.


----------



## BigDL

Marc I know you're use to the rarified air of tens of thousand of post and most likely KC4 shall be there one day. 

I agree *7500* post is worthy of a party and 64 should click by quickly so let the preparations begin.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Marc I know you're use to the rarified air of tens of thousand of post and most likely KC4 shall be there one day.
> 
> I agree *7500* post is worthy of a party and 64 should click by quickly so let the preparations begin.


Evening, Dana. How is Life treating you these days?

Yes, no other thread really comes close to The Shangs nearly 75,000 postings ........ let alone the over 3 million views. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Waiting for JO to cool down my eggs for an egg sandwich.
He forgot my kind request from yesterday.

22C and a wee bit cloudy.
Got my pay yesterday, so today I will stock up the kitchen cupboards, fridge and freezer.
Joal is coming home from her trip to her parents this afternoon, so tonight we can enjoy
Skyping with better internet connection and hopefully without any power cut interruptions.
The picture gets so scrambled with poor internet, so I almost forgotten what she looks like. :lmao: 
Well not really, but faster connection will be nice and to not have the delay that interrupts the conversation so badly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like you are doing well today. I think that I shall again have fruit, bagels and some OJ for breakfast. Coffee is a given.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents from another wet day in Alberta. Our lawn grow so quickly with the rain followed by heat that it has to be cut twice a week now. A good old fashioned story on today's video from a southern Baptist minister is good for a laugh on SAP this morning.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

I've been up for a while now - I still must be on PEI time. 

Today Kacey and I are going to start work on the wall murals for the future granddaughter's/niece's room....should be fun...we are planning on a Classic Pooh theme. 

It has been very stormy here as well, with not only Houston type (drenched in a few seconds) rain, we've experienced hail along with fierce thunder and lightning. 

Caman - what's your weather like these days? 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## Sonal

Morning all.

Just had a call from Gordan to tell me he's safe and sound in Bern. He fortunately didn't tell me the weather, since we are having record-breaking highs here.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Very hot here. Sonal what is the weather like in T.O? We are to hit 40c here tonight. Hope you can get a break from the frying pan we call pavement. It was so hot here that May-Belle refused to walk on the sidewalks .... I dont' blame her.

Marc I think I'll follow your OTH breakfast model .... 

Off to check out SAP


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> I've been up for a while now - I still must be on PEI time.
> 
> Today Kacey and I are going to start work on the wall murals for the future granddaughter's/niece's room....should be fun...we are planning on a Classic Pooh theme.
> 
> It has been very stormy here as well, with not only Houston type (drenched in a few seconds) rain, we've experienced hail along with fierce thunder and lightning.
> 
> Caman - what's your weather like these days?
> 
> Don - Off to check out SAP soon.


Morning, Kim. PEI time is just 1/2 hour away from NL time. Welcome to the Club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Just had a call from Gordan to tell me he's safe and sound in Bern. He fortunately didn't tell me the weather, since we are having record-breaking highs here.


Morning, Sonal. Guess you did not tell Gordon about Einstein and the patent office? 

Well, I am making some freshly brewed and then chilled Ice Sonal Special Herbal Tea for all the folks under this heat wave.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Very hot here. Sonal what is the weather like in T.O? We are to hit 40c here tonight. Hope you can get a break from the frying pan we call pavement. It was so hot here that May-Belle refused to walk on the sidewalks .... I dont' blame her.
> 
> Marc I think I'll follow your OTH breakfast model ....
> 
> Off to check out SAP


Morning, Rp. Yes, hot pavement can be dangerous for dogs, so you are wise to consider her paws.


----------



## Sonal

RP, we're hitting about the same temperature and it's getting to just under 50C with the humidity. 

Marc, I was offered the trip to Switzerland, but didn't take it. Of course, the weather was cooler then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> RP, we're hitting about the same temperature and it's getting to just under 50C with the humidity.
> 
> Marc, I was offered the trip to Switzerland, but didn't take it. Of course, the weather was cooler then.


50C!!!!  

Did not go???????? 

Either the heat got to you, or you have a great deal of work to finish.


----------



## Sonal

I told you it was a record-breaking high. 

Too much work to finish--I have to get the smaller building ready for sale this fall, and right now comes a lot of work to get it good to go. It's not all bad, though, since among the work I need to finish is my MFA portfolio. I have about a month to get it ready. That's going to be very, very tight.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Kim, Rp and Sonal.

Kim: Still nice nd summery.

I am just after installing Lion, but I
had to leave before I could check it out.
What I noticed though was that it loaded 
the web sites faster nd that it scrool in the
opposit direction using the mouse scroll wheel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I told you it was a record-breaking high.
> 
> Too much work to finish--I have to get the smaller building ready for sale this fall, and right now comes a lot of work to get it good to go. It's not all bad, though, since among the work I need to finish is my MFA portfolio. I have about a month to get it ready. That's going to be very, very tight.


Well, I see how a trip to Bern could not be squeezed in. Sorry. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Wow! 
I just finished catching up with all the news in the Shang..

Congratulations Caman on your news regarding Joel! I love her name...very pretty. I wish you and yours all the best...

Marc - Sorry to hear the final decree on the adoption issue. Such a disappointment. 

Sonal- Hope the piles on your desk do not collapse and bury you. You'll know it's getting out of hand when you need to bring in a contractor to build retaining walls on your in-box. 

While in PEI, I spent a day as a helper on a family dairy farm. The waste management method was a gravity feed system running some distance from the barns to a huge pile across the road. Interestingly, the piles filled from the bottom gradually rising. Now, if only in-boxes filled that way.


----------



## friend

Thank Kim.

Iit is amazing to finally find
someone that knows true love.
Its actually Joal. 
Did you see the pictute of her?
I'm a lucky man.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Sorry to hear the final decree on the adoption issue. Such a disappointment." Thanks, Kim. Such is Life.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Thank Kim.
> 
> Iit is amazing to finally find
> someone that knows true love.
> Its actually Joal.
> Did you see the pictute of her?
> I'm a lucky man.


Sorry, yes...the picture of Joal shows her beauty clearly.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Sorry, yes...the picture of Joal shows her beauty clearly.


I told her that if she hadn't been so smart, funny nd creative I would have taken her for beauty alone. She reminded me that it was she that picked me.:lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I see how a trip to Bern could not be squeezed in. Sorry. Bonne chance, mon amie.


It's not big deal, really. Vienna was wonderful, and Gordan's aunt lives in Switzerland--we will have to visit her someday anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's not big deal, really. Vienna was wonderful, and Gordan's aunt lives in Switzerland--we will have to visit her someday anyway.


Yes, someday soon .............. before you melt.


----------



## friend

That the scrolling goes the "wrong" way I can live with,
but there is a delay when you scroll, both with the pad
and with a mouse, that drives me nuts!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A grand evening here in St.John's, with 21C temps, a light breeze, and even a bit of sunshine. Good night for a BBQ and eating outside.


----------



## friend

OK me friend, here is my verdict.
Do not update to Lion yet!!!!

There are so many bugs that I need buckets of bud spray.

The scrolling has a annoying delay.
Three crashes, one when trying to relaunch the dock after I changed the icons.
Spotlight start to index the content after every restart, which takes two hours.
1Password doesn't work properly although they have updated the app.
launchpad doesn't display the changed icons as they appear in the dock and in applications.
The web sites that was open in Safari does not appear after restart, Safari is empty. 
It takes twice as long to start up.
Safari stand and SIMBL doesn't work in Lion.
The scrolling goes the "wrong" way and it will take time to adjust. It will be super annoying for those that work with Adobe apps.
Lion is grey, grey, grey and the folders and apps on the left side in Finder is just that, grey! and don't seem to be changeable.

There is more but it slipped my mind.
I have worked with Macs since -91, but I have never encounter this many problems in such a short time. I have only used Lion all in all for two hours.
For God sake don't update yet!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> OK me friend, here is my verdict.
> Do not update to Lion yet!!!!
> 
> There are so many bugs that I need buckets of bud spray.
> 
> The scrolling has a annoying delay.
> Three crashes, one when trying to relaunch the dock after I changed the icons.
> Spotlight start to index the content after every restart, which takes two hours.
> 1Password doesn't work properly although they have updated the app.
> launchpad doesn't display the changed icons as they appear in the dock and in applications.
> The web sites that was open in Safari does not appear after restart, Safari is empty.
> It takes twice as long to start up.
> Safari stand and SIMBL doesn't work in Lion.
> The scrolling goes the "wrong" way and it will take time to adjust. It will be super annoying for those that work with Adobe apps.
> Lion is grey, grey, grey and the folders and apps on the left side in Finder is just that, grey! and don't seem to be changeable.
> 
> There is more but it slipped my mind.
> I have worked with Macs since -91, but I have never encounter this many problems in such a short time. I have only used Lion all in all for two hours.
> For God sake don't update yet!!!!!!


Thanks for the feedback, Caman. I shall stick with SnowLeopard.


----------



## friend

Oh my friend, do stay with the trusted SL.
Don't update until they have fixed all the bugs.
What a nightmare.................


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.
And Lion.....
Damn cat spectacle from hell.


----------



## SINC

I updated, changed the scrolling to normal with a single click so it became as familiar as SL in an instant. No crashes, no bugs bothered me and it is a lovely new system. Your mileage of course may vary. ROAR goes Lion! :clap:

And here is a big plus, it's twice as fast as SL.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I updated, changed the scrolling to normal with a single click so it became as familiar as SL in an instant. No crashes, no bugs bothered me and it is a lovely new system. Your mileage of course may vary. ROAR goes Lion! :clap:
> 
> And here is a big plus, it's twice as fast as SL.


Found it.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Found it.


Good for you! Now see, it isn't all that bad.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Good for you! Now see, it isn't all that bad.


True Don. 
It also stopped indexing and started up really fast.

Now I just have to buy a new mouse or trackpad. 
My darn son stole min mouse and my daughter stole my mousepad. tptptptp

Still, it's not all bad. My girlfriend doesn't have any bugs at all and has fast and precise 
reaction to all my finger swiping and gestures. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear that your Lion problems have been corrected. Strange for Apple to put something out with that many major bugs.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear that your Lion problems have been corrected. Strange for Apple to put something out with that many major bugs.


I know. 
Look at Apples support site. There are so many people that have
problems with a vast amount of bugs and issues.
I really hope this will be addressed quickly, so it wont give the 
PC-maffia lads fuel to put all Apple stuff down.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I know.
> Look at Apples support site. There are so many people that have
> problems with a vast amount of bugs and issues.
> I really hope this will be addressed quickly, so it wont give the
> PC-maffia lads fuel to put all Apple stuff down.


Well, I doubt this will bring Apple down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I doubt this will bring Apple down.


No I don't think so either, but I don't like all the negative talk 
about Apple and they seem to grab anything to hang it on.


----------



## friend

Seriously myself.
Into bed old man me.
Nite.


----------



## SINC

Just 8:00 p.m. here so I shall hang on for a while yet. Nite boys.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Gloomy weather, but I have a lovely wife to be so I don't
give a rates arse about it. :lmao:

JO made a healthy breakfast, but I'm going for fatty fatty broke.
Nah, an egg sandwich is in the making. That has to do.
I want to look goooood when Joal arrives. Got 3 months on me
to get rid of 10kg of extra everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. So good to hear you in a good mood these days. Before Joal came into your life, some of your posts were so down. Glad to see you up once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning here in St.John's. I am outside with a cup of coffee and my MBP watching the doxies roam about the back yard.


----------



## SINC

Morning all! A great summer day here this morning. Check out the child prodigy on the piano from years ago in a movie with Van Johnson and Bud Abbot on today's video on SAP.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. Currently indoors and hiding from the rising temperatures, but I will have to venture outdoors soon enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all! A great summer day here this morning. Check out the child prodigy on the piano from years ago in a movie with Van Johnson and Bud Abbot on today's video on SAP.


Great clip, Don. I also liked the Webbit about the grave markers for former ***** League baseball players. A fitting tribute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone. Currently indoors and hiding from the rising temperatures, but I will have to venture outdoors soon enough.


Morning, Sonal. What is the forecast for you folks today?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Sorry to hear of the near meltdown conditions in Toronto Sonal. That's just brutal. That's a killing heat for those at risk. Eeesh. Hope everybody stays safe.

I wish we could trade a bit of our weather... I'm off for my annual pilgrimage to the Calgary Folk Festival... There is rain forecast. It's not so pleasant to sit outside in the rain, no matter how good the music is.

Already been to SAP today Don...Loved the piano prodigy and enjoyed seeing the baby rhino.


----------



## tilt

I think I shall have to turn the A/C onto full blast. It is 9:30 in the morning and already the humidity _inside the house_ is becoming unbearable. It was exactly like this when I was in India last month, all month, with no a/c and with power-cuts through the day and night. Now you know why I left India 

Cheers


----------



## tilt

friend said:


> Still, it's not all bad. My girlfriend doesn't have any bugs at all and has fast and precise reaction to all my finger swiping and gestures. :lmao:


Happy to see you upbeat again Caman  and happy to know that your Lion issues are resolved, not to mention that your "lioness" is quite responsive too 

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

Record-breaking highs. High of 38C, feels like 49C.

I am not sure that I want to venture out to work today... even the underground parking garage in my building is steamy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Sorry to hear of the near meltdown conditions in Toronto Sonal. That's just brutal. That's a killing heat for those at risk. Eeesh. Hope everybody stays safe.
> 
> I wish we could trade a bit of our weather... I'm off for my annual pilgrimage to the Calgary Folk Festival... There is rain forecast. It's not so pleasant to sit outside in the rain, no matter how good the music is.
> 
> Already been to SAP today Don...Loved the piano prodigy and enjoyed seeing the baby rhino.


Morning, Kim. My wife used to be involved with the marketing of the CFF.

19C and sunny here, so that could be good folk festival weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I think I shall have to turn the A/C onto full blast. It is 9:30 in the morning and already the humidity _inside the house_ is becoming unbearable. It was exactly like this when I was in India last month, all month, with no a/c and with power-cuts through the day and night. Now you know why I left India
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. Reminds me of Waycross, Georgia.

We have had 2 or 3 days here when I put the fan on in the afternoon and lay down to rest my eyes. Usually, all we have to do is open up the windows and the breezes off of the ocean move the air throughout the house.

Any luck on the job search?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Record-breaking highs. High of 38C, feels like 49C.
> 
> I am not sure that I want to venture out to work today... even the underground parking garage in my building is steamy.


XX) Sadly, just think of the folks who have to work outside, like those in road construction???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> XX) Sadly, just think of the folks who have to work outside, like those in road construction???


I have a crew of landscapers who have been working on my condo project this week... you know, if none of them showed up today, I would be fine with that--but landscapers were hit hard with a very rainy April and May when they were unable to do anything, so all of them have been working frantically to catch up on the season since then... so they are probably out there.

We set up a fridge with cold water for them earlier this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I have a crew of landscapers who have been working on my condo project this week... you know, if none of them showed up today, I would be fine with that--but landscapers were hit hard with a very rainy April and May when they were unable to do anything, so all of them have been working frantically to catch up on the season since then... so they are probably out there.
> 
> We set up a fridge with cold water for them earlier this week.


Good for you, Sonal. This is the caring and understanding landlord that more urban areas need.

We had a warmer and sunnier April and May, the coolest June in recorded history and a cooler July, with more rain than normal, so rain is what keeps work crews from construction here in St.John's.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mohan. Reminds me of Waycross, Georgia.
> 
> We have had 2 or 3 days here when I put the fan on in the afternoon and lay down to rest my eyes. Usually, all we have to do is open up the windows and the breezes off of the ocean move the air throughout the house.
> 
> Any luck on the job search?


I shall need to use the fan this afternoon in addition to the a/c. I sleep with the fan on anyway, Winter or Summer.

Not much luck with the job-search Marc. Quite slow actually.The older one gets (or "more experienced" as is the euphemism) the longer it takes to find something.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I shall need to use the fan this afternoon in addition to the a/c. I sleep with the fan on anyway, Winter or Summer.
> 
> Not much luck with the job-search Marc. Quite slow actually.The older one gets (or "more experienced" as is the euphemism) the longer it takes to find something.
> 
> Cheers


Well, good luck with your hunt, Mohan. 

I have not had a job interview since March of 1977. I would not want to start looking for a new position now ........ especially as I contemplate retirement in a few years.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> We had a warmer and sunnier April and May, the coolest June in recorded history and a cooler July, with more rain than normal, so rain is what keeps work crews from construction here in St.John's.


It rained every day except 4 here last May. Outdoor construction can usually start sometime in April if the ground is dry enough. Made for a very tough season for landscapers.

The moment it stopped raining, everyone who expected them in May was clambering to get them in right away, which has made for a busy June and July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It rained every day except 4 here last May. Outdoor construction can usually start sometime in April if the ground is dry enough. Made for a very tough season for landscapers.
> 
> The moment it stopped raining, everyone who expected them in May was clambering to get them in right away, which has made for a busy June and July.


In June, we had 28 of 30 days with some rain, and only a total of 10 total hours of blue sky sunshine. Instead of UV readings, Environment Canada was posting Lux Ratings to give us some sense of how light it was outside, since the sun could not get through the fog and rain clouds.

I just heard that today shall be the hottest day ever in the GTA. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

I remember that two days before I came to Canada, the temps in NYC hit 102F. It was the second hottest day in the history of NYC since they started keeping records way back in the 19th century. There was no such thing as humidex readings back then, but I was as hot and uncomfortable as the worst day of heat/humidity in Georgia.

Stay cool all my Ontario friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we made it to 75,000 postings in The Shang. Now it's on to 100,000 postings. Excelsior.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we made it to 75,000 postings in The Shang. Now it's on to 100,000 postings. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


>


Wow!!! Sparkling White Tea Sonal Special ......... who would have guessed.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Congrats on the 75,000 Shang members.......... that's a lot of posting.

Sonal how are today ...survive the heat. We hit 50C here today!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrats on the 75,000 Shang members.......... that's a lot of posting.
> 
> Sonal how are today ...survive the heat. We hit 50C here today!


50C!!!!!  Well, it was 51C in TO .................. and 75C in Hell!!! XX)beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Deborah and I shall go out back to have a glass of wine and enjoy the quiet evening air. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Nice weather so far at the CFF. Kacey is on her 3rd snack already....
Most of the music is pretty good.
Kacey thinks she's hit aecca for hipsters. Haaaahaaaaa!


----------



## KC4

Marc, we're just listening to a Newfoundland group called The Once. They are rather good!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc, we're just listening to a Newfoundland group called The Once. They are rather good!


They are a great group, Kim, especially Geraldine Hollett. At the 2010 Canadian Folk Music Awards, they won Traditional Album of the Year and New/Emerging Artist of the Year.


----------



## Dr.G.

JO has a simple TGIF Breakfast for us all today, which is fine with me. Going to be a busy day of grading. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If a doctor, lawyer, or dentist had 40 people in his office at one time, all of whom had different needs, and some of whom didn't want to be there and were causing trouble, and the doctor, lawyer, or dentist, without assistance, had to treat them all with professional excellence for nine months, then he might have some conception of the classroom teacher's job." Donald D. Quinn


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Marc: How are you this morning?
It's cloudy here, but 27C.

Going to go now and by a touchpad and a new battery for my MBP.
Lion works far better now, thank God.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. A cloudy 18C with a nice breeze to keep things fresh. Glad to see you in good spirits these days.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Cool and wet here today at only 10°. If you want a morning smile, check out Lee Trevino's comeback to an innocent question in Today's Chuckle on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all. Cool and wet here today at only 10°. If you want a morning smile, check out Lee Trevino's comeback to an innocent question in Today's Chuckle on SAP.


"What do you charge to do yard work ?" :lmao::lmao:

Happy Birthday to Emma Lazarus. Would not have known it had I not seen it in this morning's SAP. :clap:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Glad to see you in good spirits these days.


Well all things must change as they say.
Broke a tooth in my upper jaw.

Morning Don.


----------



## friend

Don: That lad that died could have been separated, 
but not divorced to his wife and having a new girl friend.
That would explain the two obituaries.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Well all things must change as they say.
> Broke a tooth in my upper jaw.
> 
> Morning Don.


Sorry to hear this, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Don: That lad that died could have been separated,
> but not divorced to his wife and having a new girl friend.
> That would explain the two obituaries.


I wondered about that myself, especially with it being in the same paper.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Caman.


Tank uh Malk.
(destorted speech due to the broken tooth) :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Tank uh Malk.
> (destorted speech due to the broken tooth) :lmao:


Oh ......... I thought you were trying to mimic my New York City accent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Turning out to be a nice afternoon. I am outside in sunshine, at long last, putting some hot dogs on the BBQ. Anyone interested?


----------



## friend

*Terrorist attack in Oslo, Norway.
*

Government building damage and big destruction of the city centre.
Several people seriously injured and many fatalities.
There are dead laying inside of the Government building.
The Prime minister is given protection from any further attacks.

At the same time did a person dressed as a Police officer open fire
at the Social Democrats summer youth camp outside Oslo.
At least one person injured.
No precis reports yet.

Several people now been reported shot.
....................

The Central Station and the Tele2 communication tower is being evacuated.
Burned out car possible cause of the explosion.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just read this on another thread, Caman. How tragic and senseless.


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang

Terrible news about another terrorist attack. 

It's a rainy day at the CFF. Oh well, it's just water.


----------



## Rps

Yes, Kim it is .... the question is now was it home-grown. As a participant in NATO one would wonder if non-domestic interests were at the heart of this. But, it's too early to tell and the media has a way of creating "truths" which get in the way of logic in these matters. I'm not sure if the correct word is hegemony or solipsism with respect to the news media ( all media really us included ) trying to pass on their version of events.

I would bet that if it is from non-domestic sources, more will come to non-traditional targets .... I pray that I'm wrong in this ... better for the world to be from a domestic source.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim and Rp. I am never sure if it is better to have a foreign or domestic terrorist attack ........... since both are senseless.


----------



## KC4

Yes, it's hard to rank terrorism.

I'm experiencing a kind of terror at the moment. The CFF has turned onto a deluge of rain, hail, wind, thunder and lightening. 

I can cope calmly with everything but the lightening, which I am genuinely terrified of.

I'm in the middle of a field with a big wooden (thankfully) framed golf umbrella, but I still want to run .... But where?


----------



## friend

Evening me friend.

It seem now to be political ideological reasons behind the attacks.
The Police has arrested a "ethnic" Norwegian man (as the labeled him) who the think 
has done both crimes. It's an attack on the Social Democratic party. And the f.... idiot killed
10 youth in the shooting after killing at least 7 in the previous explossion.
The whole of Norway is in deep shock and morning.
What is there world coming to?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, it's hard to rank terrorism.
> 
> I'm experiencing a kind of terror at the moment. The CFF has turned onto a deluge of rain, hail, wind, thunder and lightening.
> 
> I can cope calmly with everything but the lightening, which I am genuinely terrified of.
> 
> I'm in the middle of a field with a big wooden (thankfully) framed golf umbrella, but I still want to run .... But where?


Good luck, Kim. Luckily, the umbrella is wooden.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening me friend.
> 
> It seem now to be political ideological reasons behind the attacks.
> The Police has arrested a "ethnic" Norwegian man (as the labeled him) who the think
> has done both crimes. It's an attack on the Social Democratic party. And the f.... idiot killed
> 10 youth in the shooting after killing at least 7 in the previous explossion.
> The whole of Norway is in deep shock and morning.
> What is there world coming to?


Very sad, Camen. What a tragic loss. I can see why the country would be in shock and a state of mourning. :-(


----------



## friend

Nite all.

Må Gud beskytte er alle.

(a little note in Norwegian to the people)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.
> 
> Må Gud beskytte er alle.
> 
> (a little note in Norwegian to the people)


Good night, Caman. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah wants to go on an evening stroll with some of the doxies, so I guess it is time to pull the pin here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Me? No strolling here my hip is killing me tonight. No pooch either, don't trust him as far as, well you know. Another beer? OK, why not! I love Friday nights!


----------



## friend

I justvwoke up nd checked the news.

At least 80 people killed at the youth camp.
80!!! 
I can't believe it. What tragedy.
I know, there is an even larger tragedy in they making at Afrocas horn, 
but gunning down young people because they are at a political party
summer camp is so totally insane.
Who knows, someone that could have made a difference in international
politics and stopped future crises, like the one in Somalia, might have been killed.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, sadly the latest death toll in Norway is now at 91. On to other things, our video on SAP today pays tribute to farmers and the challenges they face in putting food on our tables. Worth a look for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I justvwoke up nd checked the news.
> 
> At least 80 people killed at the youth camp.
> 80!!!
> I can't believe it. What tragedy.
> I know, there is an even larger tragedy in they making at Afrocas horn,
> but gunning down young people because they are at a political party
> summer camp is so totally insane.
> Who knows, someone that could have made a difference in international
> politics and stopped future crises, like the one in Somalia, might have been killed.


Yes, Caman, insanity is the only word to describe this tragic and senseless act. Such a loss of innocent lives. :-(


----------



## friend

Yes, truly sad.

Going out to find a battery for my MBP.
Later dudes.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Yes, truly sad.
> 
> Going out to find a battery for my MBP.
> Later dudes.


Morning, Caman. Speak with you later.

Deborah let me sleep in and then we had breakfast outdoors on the back deck. Such a beautiful morning.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sorry to hear about your hip Don .... say is that Grace Slick in the Then and Now segment of SAP?

Morning Marc, will be cooler here today .... only 33c, so that's good. We had a storm come in around 4pm last night and the temps dropped around 14c ... what a change in an hour or so. However it is slowly rising this morning. We'll be off to Quebec sometime this week. Now there's a drive from Windsor to Quebec City .... will probably seem like driving 1/2 ways across the country.


----------



## SINC

That is indeed Grace Slick Rp, and I've added the name today. I guess I had better put the names in for them in future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sorry to hear about your hip Don .... say is that Grace Slick in the Then and Now segment of SAP?
> 
> Morning Marc, will be cooler here today .... only 33c, so that's good. We had a storm come in around 4pm last night and the temps dropped around 14c ... what a change in an hour or so. However it is slowly rising this morning. We'll be off to Quebec sometime this week. Now there's a drive from Windsor to Quebec City .... will probably seem like driving 1/2 ways across the country.


Evening, Rp. How is May-Belle with riding in the car?


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the day in the garden, going for a boat ride to see orcas, and then a fine BBQ dinner outside on the back deck. All in all, a grand day.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Did you see Orcas?


----------



## KC4

Hello all,
Better weather at the CFF today thankfully but still very muddy. Eck.

Sad to hear the update on the Oslo tragedy. How senseless.


----------



## Dr.G.

jimbotelecom said:


> Did you see Orcas?


No, but they are out there ............ 

The Latest - News - Orca Whales Sighted off Point Amour Lighthouse


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to go out and do some stargazing with my telescope. We don't get many clear and mild nights this time of year. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. See you at Sunday Brunch. Peace, my friend.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Jo has a nice breakfast/brunch made for ye.
I will just go for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I shall start with JO's classic scrambled eggs, some OJ and a toated bagel.

How are you this morning? Woke up to the rumble of thunder, which is very rare for us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. My friend Pat who owns "The Local" in our neighbourhood went sky diving for the first time in his life at the age of 69. He's a braver man than I am, that for sure. See the pics on SAP this morning.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Have a good sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great day here in St.John's once the thunder and rain stopped at about noon. Full sunshine and 24C temps had me working out in the garden and Deborah grooming our dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just looked at the calendar and tomorrow is the 25th of July. I became a Landed Immigrant of Canada on July 25, 1977. All in all, I have not regretted my move here to Canada. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, 34 years as a Canadian is a mark to be proud of Marc. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, 34 years as a Canadian is a mark to be proud of Marc. :clap:


Thanks, Don. When you think of it, I have spent more years in Canada than in the US ........... :love2: While we might move to another province when I retire, I can't see leaving Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it quits tonight. I have three meetings tomorrow on campus.  Such is Life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Didn't have time to tuvk in to JO's grand breakfast.
I'm at the doctors with Aiofe who still has a caugh.
The poor thing even woke me up caughing, that's how bad it is.

Rain nd dark skies today, but yet another day closer to Joal coming.

Congrats Marc, well done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with Aiofe's cough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make breakfast this morning, an all-Canadian menu, with items from coast to coast to coast. Enjoy.

Starting year #35 in Canada.


----------



## SINC

Morning gentlemen and all who follow. Have a little fun this morning watching the beer bottle church band entertain you in our featured video on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Beer would go well today here in St.John's ............... sunny and warm. Personally, I love whistling into a beer bottle.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Doc and all. 

Aiofe has double sided ear infection and pneumonia.
She is on antibiotics, of which the first dose was spat out in the sink.
She is sleeping now and hopefully she will feel a wee bit better tomorrow.

I've just sent off the paperworks for Joal and her sons visa.
Only 3 months and 7 days until she is here. :clap: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon Marc, Doc and all.
> 
> Aiofe has double sided ear infection and pneumonia.
> She is on antibiotics, of which the first dose was spat out in the sink.
> She is sleeping now and hopefully she will feel a wee bit better tomorrow.
> 
> I've just sent off the paperworks for Joal and her sons visa.
> Only 3 months and 7 days until she is here. :clap: :love2:


Poor Aiofe. That is so hard on a young child. :-(


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Just looked at the calendar and tomorrow is the 25th of July. I became a Landed Immigrant of Canada on July 25, 1977. All in all, I have not regretted my move here to Canada. Paix, mes amis.


Congratulations and Happy Anniversary Marc! My eleventh year will begin on Sep 11 this year!

Cheers


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall make breakfast this morning, an all-Canadian menu, with items from coast to coast to coast. Enjoy.
> 
> Starting year #35 in Canada.


Dr. G., you're a testament to the tradition of welcoming immigrants to Canada...


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Congratulations and Happy Anniversary Marc! My eleventh year will begin on Sep 11 this year!
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, Mohan.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Dr. G., you're a testament to the tradition of welcoming immigrants to Canada...


Gracia, mi amigo.

How is Life treating you and your new family these days?


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite me friends.


Good night, Caman. Hope that Aiofe is feeling better in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

I want to hear Pres. Obama's speech tonight, so I shall call it a night now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Good night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good night Marc.


Good morning, Sonal (said like "Gooooooooood morning, Vietnam.")


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning to everyone else. JO has a nice breakfast waiting for us this morning ............. not one of his best doings, but a fine way to start the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Just got SAP up with a chuckle or two along with the best rendition of Swan Lake you are likely to see in our video of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Just got SAP up with a chuckle or two along with the best rendition of Swan Lake you are likely to see in our video of the day.


Morning, Don. Yes, that was a truly unique Swan Lake performance.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all. 

Not a good day this.
Aiofe refuses to take her medicine and all I have tried has failed.
Now i will have to take her to the hospital and have her admitted.

The Lion messes up things for me and when I complained on Apples
support forum "I am non-constructive ranting" and the post is removed. 
I am fed up with Apples bullying and I am seriously thinking of opting out.


----------



## friend

I got so upset at Apple's response that I have passed 
the e-mail on to a few computer magazines.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc, Don and all.
> 
> Not a good day this.
> Aiofe refuses to take her medicine and all I have tried has failed.
> Now i will have to take her to the hospital and have her admitted.
> 
> The Lion messes up things for me and when I complained on Apples
> support forum "I am non-constructive ranting" and the post is removed.
> I am fed up with Apples bullying and I am seriously thinking of opting out.


Sorry to hear this, Caman. Once when Stephen was 5 he refused to take the meds that he needed and I nearly had to bring him to the hospital.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about the problems you are having with Lion. Guess that this is not the right time to say that I just got an iPad2. It's still in the box, so I am in solidarity with your complaints.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Caman. Once when Stephen was 5 he refused to take the meds that he needed and I nearly had to bring him to the hospital.





Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about the problems you are having with Lion. Guess that this is not the right time to say that I just got an iPad2. It's still in the box, so I am in solidarity with your complaints.


Thanks Marc.

It has not been a good day.
Siobhán managed to stuff the medicine into a chocolate bar,
so until further notice we are in the clear. 
But next dose is coming up soon. God help, this one took 6,5 hours
of work to get down. Can you imagine that? 6,5 hours of work. XX) 
I'm going to have a nap now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Caman. I was never good at tricking Stephen in taking meds.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to open up the iPad2 box to see what it is like. I am still in solidarity with you re Apple ............... but I am curious to get to learn the iPad2 environment.


----------



## SINC

Camán have you tried dissolving the meds in a beverage like hot chocolate, or a bowl of a favourite soup? Hot chocolate hides many things.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Camán have you tried dissolving the meds in a beverage like hot chocolate, or a bowl of a favourite soup? Hot chocolate hides many things.


Wow!!! Now why did I not think of that years ago????? Stephen loved chocolate milk.


----------



## Sonal

Too bad you can't give kids medicine the way you would a cat... sit on them to restrain them, force their jaws open, stick a butter-coated pill down their throat, hold their jaws shut until they swallow. Mind you, it's not quite the same size advantage...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Too bad you can't give kids medicine the way you would a cat... sit on them to restrain them, force their jaws open, stick a butter-coated pill down their throat, hold their jaws shut until they swallow. Mind you, it's not quite the same size advantage...


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, care for some ice Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, care for some ice Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


Sounds good Marc. It's still hot out, though not the killer temperatures that we had last week.

How are you today?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, care for some ice Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


Not given to her like a cat, I am sure.


----------



## friend

Evening Sonal.

I almost tried that in the end, panicking somewhat, 
but it would have been too brutal.

I wrote to Joal about starting to write love poems to her soon
and the e-mail turned into this and become a piece of verse instead.

I will write you sweet poetry

I will write you sweet poetry, your life sweet poetry.
I will let the words float like butterflies 
in the brisk breeze of a warm summers day.
For centuries, nay eons, people will talk about them verses 
as if they were a golden ring on the hand of eternity
and you the diamond of a timeless happiness within.

The words will move like a sigh of the rose that tells us love 
with the fragrance of its dreams.
They will proclaim your beauty legendary, you wit desired 
and have your kindness carved in marble by a memory immortal.

Love will know you name, joy will admire you and gratitude 
will always be in your debt.
But sadness destroyed in you presence and far beyond that. 
Tears you turn into laughter, hurt into songs and loneliness 
lingers no more by the gates of man.

Thank you, dear princess, goodnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Not given to her like a cat, I am sure.


No, Sonal has her own cup in our "Wall of Cups" ........ with tea cups and coffee mugs for all our regulars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good Marc. It's still hot out, though not the killer temperatures that we had last week.
> 
> How are you today?


Well, we had a grand day here in St.John's, with 25C temps and no humidex. CBC Radio One was interviewing folks from ON and AB out at Cape Spear who were out there today whale watching. To a person, the four people interviewed all were amazed at how good our weather was and how grand it was to see the whales doing their show.

I am fine today. Trying to get all my grading done .......... while trying to learn about the iPad2.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Sonal.
> 
> I almost tried that in the end, panicking somewhat,
> but it would have been too brutal.
> 
> I wrote to Joal about starting to write love poems to her soon
> and the e-mail turned into this and become a piece of verse instead.
> 
> I will write you sweet poetry
> 
> I will write you sweet poetry, your life sweet poetry.
> I will let the words float like butterflies
> in the brisk breeze of a warm summers day.
> For centuries, nay eons, people will talk about them verses
> as if they were a golden ring on the hand of eternity
> and you the diamond of a timeless happiness within.
> 
> The words will move like a sigh of the rose that tells us love
> with the fragrance of its dreams.
> They will proclaim your beauty legendary, you wit desired
> and have your kindness carved in marble by a memory immortal.
> 
> Love will know you name, joy will admire you and gratitude
> will always be in your debt.
> But sadness destroyed in you presence and far beyond that.
> Tears you turn into laughter, hurt into songs and loneliness
> lingers no more by the gates of man.
> 
> Thank you, dear princess, goodnight.


Good for you, Caman. This expresses your feelings well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast ....... the last one for July. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO have breakfast ready for ye.

Same problems with Aiofe and the medicine, even with the chocolate.
I give up. I'm taking her and admitting her to the hospital.
Called them last night and they would have her.
This can't go on. Also, the other kids get awfully upset over this as well.

Edit:
Thank God for Siobhán, she save the day again by getting
Aiofe to gobble it all up. I'm no good at this. I get too nervous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good for Siobhán. Try to relax a bit. Peace, my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Good for Siobhán. Try to relax a bit. Peace, my friend.


Morning Marc.

I'm trying, but that child drives us all nuts.
I love her to bits, don't get me wrong, but she
is often very hard to handle. Joal has said she 
will take care of her in a mommy way when she 
comes and that is what Aiofe needs.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> I'm trying, but that child drives us all nuts.
> I love her to bits, don't get me wrong, but she
> is often very hard to handle. Joal has said she
> will take care of her in a mommy way when she
> comes and that is what Aiofe needs.


Yes, that is one of the things that Aiofe needs just now.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Finally a day without rain, so welcome here now. A cute video this morning on SAP may be McDonald's best ever commercial.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Finally a day without rain, so welcome here now. A cute video this morning on SAP may be McDonald's best ever commercial.


XX) Cue the music from Jaws.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Hey Caman, I'm so sorry to hear about Aiofe's woes, and in turn your own. 

Good luck at the hospital with Aiofe. It's hard to get them to eat or drink anything when they are not well, especially something that tastes "funny". Mixing the meds in with milkshakes or yogurt would sometimes work for Kacey, but only if she had an appetite.

We've been running around with preparations for Kacey's travels. Part of yesterday's list was to get her travel immunizations at a travel clinic. When they asked what country she was traveling to and for what length of stay, they thought we were kidding with our answer. 

Off to check SAP out soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Won't be long now before Kacey gets her sea legs. Bon voyage to her.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## friend

Hi Kim and Sonal.

The evening tablets went down like a charm. 
With Joal on Skype and following her advise to put
the crushed tablets in orange juice it worked just fine.
No panic for da tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Kim and Sonal.
> 
> The evening tablets went down like a charm.
> With Joal on Skype and following her advise to put
> the crushed tablets in orange juice it worked just fine.
> No panic for da tonight.


Very wise, Caman. Check with the pharmacy in that the acids in OJ sometimes counteracts certain meds. Just a thought.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Very wise, Caman. Check with the pharmacy in that the acids in OJ sometimes counteracts certain meds. Just a thought.


OK Marc I will, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> OK Marc I will, thanks.


Good luck with her meds.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I exchanged anniversary gifts early -- we each gave each other memberships at our local Y which just opened up a new fitness facility. The donations to charities was in place of a fancy meal, but this is a gift of life we are giving to each other. We went together this evening, but I see myself going in the mornings with Deborah going in the evenings. We shall see.

I ache right now, having used muscles I have not used for ages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to play around with the iPad2. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Going to play around with the iPad2. Paix, mes amis.


You do know you can post here too with the iPad 2 right?


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> My wife and I exchanged anniversary gifts early


Congrats. :clap:
How many years is it this year?


----------



## SINC

Ours will be 47 years in October Camán.


----------



## friend

Wow Don.
That's something all right.
Congrats.  :clap:


----------



## KC4

Happy Anniversary Marc!
Sounds like a great gift to give and get.

Good night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You do know you can post here too with the iPad 2 right?


Yes, but I sometimes use the iPad2 in bed .............. and there is something strange about venturing into The Shang from my bed. :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Congrats. :clap:
> How many years is it this year?





KC4 said:


> Happy Anniversary Marc!
> Sounds like a great gift to give and get.
> 
> Good night all.


16 years on Friday. 

Thanks, Kim.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Jo has breakfast on the table.

Very difficult Aiofe today. Back to medicine problems,
even if the didn't last that long this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck on the med side of Life.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Take a moment and enjoy the beauty of the Aurora on our SAP video this morning.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Good luck with Aiofe today Caman. Have you tried Chocolate pudding yet to deliver the meds?


Of to check SAP out soon Don.

Hope all are otherwise well today.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning everyone.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Don, Sonal, Kim, Dana and all.

26-27C here and boy is it humid.
But I'm not complaining. It's a nice summers day and I
sneaked out and had lunch with Molle, my music friend.
Joal had been telling me to do it for over a week and she 
was right. I feel refreshed and I'm not considering selling 
the kids to the circus anymore.
At least not today. 

Kim: A good idea. I'll try it, even though I'm on a diet. :heybaby:
Oh, you mean for Aiofe. Hmmmm.... OK, I'll try that too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Sonal, Kim, Dana and Caman. How is Life treating you all today?

Just got back from an hour in the gym. I am actually doing better than I thought. Last night Deborah was amazed at how much weight I could lift/push/press. I told her that it was from all the shoveling of snow ............


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don, Sonal, Kim, Dana and Caman. How is Life treating you all today?
> 
> Just got back from an hour in the gym. I am actually doing better than I thought. Last night Deborah was amazed at how much weight I could lift/push/press. I told her that it was from all the shoveling of snow ............


Great Marc.
Well done. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Great Marc.
> Well done. :clap:


I am done about 30 pounds in the last 18 months or so. Now, I have to lose another 35. As well, I need to get into shape. Deborah does not want me to retire and be out of shape. We shall see.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don, Sonal, Kim, Dana and Caman. How is Life treating you all today?
> 
> Just got back from an hour in the gym. I am actually doing better than I thought. Last night Deborah was amazed at how much weight I could lift/push/press. I told her that it was from all the shoveling of snow ............


Good for you Marc! My husband often says he wants to move east to get in shape.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good for you Marc! My husband often says he wants to move east to get in shape.


A fine idea, Dana. However, the past three years have seen total snowfalls of only 12, 11 and 13 feet. This is far short of the snowfalls in the early 2000s, when we received 21, 19, 17,18 and 16 feet of snow. Now, that was the sort of snow that took off the pounds and put muscles in places where you would not think that it could help with snow shoveling.


----------



## friend

You can also lose weight by trying to keep away from the snow
rather then shovelling it.
Or simple run every time some approaches you with a shovel


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> You can also lose weight by trying to keep away from the snow
> rather then shovelling it.
> Or simple run every time some approaches you with a shovel


Running in the streets of St.John's in the wintertime is very dangerous. The sidewalks are covered with snow and ice and it is just not safe to run.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Running in the streets of St.John's in the wintertime is very dangerous. The sidewalks are covered with snow and ice and it is just not safe to run.


No dear Sir. 
Running away from the snow!
You go south and fast.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> No dear Sir.
> Running away from the snow!
> You go south and fast.


Oh, I see ........... run from the snow not run in the snow. Now, that makes sense. :clap::clap:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don, Sonal, Kim, Dana and Caman. How is Life treating you all today?
> 
> Just got back from an hour in the gym. I am actually doing better than I thought. Last night Deborah was amazed at how much weight I could lift/push/press.


Sounds great. Make sure to take it easy ramping up on the exertion and weights......otherwise, into the cold tank you may go. EEK!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sounds great. Make sure to take it easy ramping up on the exertion and weights......otherwise, into the cold tank you may go. EEK!


Yes, this is just what I am doing. I go from a cardio exercise to a strength exercise and rotate around the gym. I am actually in better shape comes March, since I have had four months of snow shoveling to build up strength and resistance.

Still, slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. See you at the TGIF Anniversary Day Breakfast. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We are actually getting a bit of thunder which is very rare for us. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has made us all a fine TGIF Anniversary Day Breakfast. Let's all enjoy the moment.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and happy anniversary to you and Deborah. A bicycle without a fork? Yes, indeed on today's video on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and happy anniversary to you and Deborah. A bicycle without a fork? Yes, indeed on today's video on SAP.


Thank you, Don. Not sure if we are young enough to make it to where you and Ann are in terms of anniverary years, but we shall try. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all. 

Traded places with the context of this post, so the next one is port No 3.000
and thus special in two ways.


----------



## friend

Happy anniversary Deborah and Marc. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Happy Anniversary Marc and Deborah!


----------



## danalicious

Happy Anniversary Marc and Deborah!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc, Don and all.
> 
> Traded places with the context of this post, so the next one is port No 3.000
> and thus special in two ways.


Kudos on #3000, Caman. 

How are you and the children today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Happy anniversary Deborah and Marc. :clap:


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy Anniversary Marc and Deborah!





danalicious said:


> Happy Anniversary Marc and Deborah!


Thank you, Sonal ......... thank you, Dana. I am truly a lucky man the day I married Deborah. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos on #3000, Caman.
> 
> How are you and the children today?


Thank you my friend.
They are fine thanks. Aiofe is better, but there was some
resistance with taking the meds. 

Unfortunately Hanna is so agains me and Joal, and snaps
every time I happen to mention her name. It's not my fault
that the previous women were acting weird and hurt the kids.
Their mother was not like that from the start and Anna didn't
give me the full story about her OCD and the rest of it.
I just want to be happy for once. :-(


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, my friend.


Hope ye have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you my friend.
> They are fine thanks. Aiofe is better, but there was some
> resistance with taking the meds.
> 
> Unfortunately Hanna is so agains me and Joal, and snaps
> every time I happen to mention her name. It's not my fault
> that the previous women were acting weird and hurt the kids.
> Their mother was not like that from the start and Anna didn't
> give me the full story about her OCD and the rest of it.
> I just want to be happy for once. :-(


Sorry to hear this, Caman. Stephen was about 8 when Deborah came into my life. It was hard at first, but soon he came to love her. 

Stability is what all children need in a family relationship.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hope ye have a great day.


We are going to go to the gym together this evening ............ and then come home and make a fine dinner .......... or go out for a nice dinner (nothing fancy). 

Our anniversary gift to each other was donating $500 to various African relief agencies. They need this help far more than we need a fancy meal out.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Caman. Stephen was about 8 when Deborah came into my life. It was hard at first, but soon he came to love her.
> 
> Stability is what all children need in a family relationship.


Indeed my friend, stability indeed is what they need.
And that is what they are going to get out of this.
I know that Hanna most likely will come around, but
this anger hurts me. It's not fun to pay for others faults
like I'm paying for my ex's. 
One day maybe, one day......


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> We are going to go to the gym together this evening ............ and then come home and make a fine dinner .......... or go out for a nice dinner (nothing fancy).
> 
> Our anniversary gift to each other was donating $500 to various African relief agencies. They need this help far more than we need a fancy meal out.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## tilt

Happy Anniversary, Marc & Deborah! Heres wishing you many many more. 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Indeed my friend, stability indeed is what they need.
> And that is what they are going to get out of this.
> I know that Hanna most likely will come around, but
> this anger hurts me. It's not fun to pay for others faults
> like I'm paying for my ex's.
> One day maybe, one day......


I wish you and your family some much needed happiness and stability, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Happy Anniversary, Marc & Deborah! Heres wishing you many many more.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, Mohan. Next time, bring your wife to NL and the four of us can all meet.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## friend

I can't do this meds torture.
Aiofe is not cooperating at all. We have tried everything, 
now the staff at the hospital has to take over from tomorrow.
I can't risk her getting worse.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I can't do this meds torture.
> Aiofe is not cooperating at all. We have tried everything,
> now the staff at the hospital has to take over from tomorrow.
> I can't risk her getting worse.


Sorry to hear about this situation getting worse, Caman.


----------



## friend

Thank God.
Joal got Aiofe to take her medicine. :clap:
That woman is a dream come through. :love2:


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank God.
> Joal got Aiofe to take her medicine. :clap:
> That woman is a dream come through. :love2:


Good news, Caman. Have a good night. Speak with you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Guess it's time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


Good night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Well, now what?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Well, now what?


No idea. It's just you, me and the chickens.


----------



## SINC

Chickens? Not here, we just ate her for supper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Has anyone seen JO's prize chicken, Clara??? She was strutting around The Shang when I left. It's JO's lucky chicken, and the doxies love her. Just asking ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all once again. JO is off looking for Clara, so I shall make breakfast for us on this sunny Saturday morning. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Hope you are well today.

Going for some coffee in a little while.
I hope the medicine business will be less problematic today.

Joal called on Skype earlier this morning and the connection was
lost instantly. I hope we won't have that problem the whole weekend again.
I neeeeed to talk to my sweetheart. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your meds situation and your internet connection.


----------



## friend

http://d1.allehanda.se/fun/kastagris/Thanks Marc.

All well. 
Aiofe took her meds with jam, no problems.
Internet back within an hour.

Try this game, I think you can figure out the score points.
It fun and rather addictive. 
If you get point you can chance it and trow again as many times as you like
until you pass the pigs or lose those gained point.

Trowing pigs


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Caman.


----------



## friend

Now its time to make dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Now its time to make dinner.


That should be fun. Deborah plans to make some BBQ chicken with her famous homemade sauce. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, try this website with your children and let me know what they think of it. Merci.

http://www.smories.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Finished a fine meal an hour or so ago, and now I am off to the Y to try to work it off.


----------



## SINC

I'm posting this here for Kim. She will understand!


----------



## Dr.G.

Just put in a solid hour at the gym, with 3 miles on the treadmill and bikes and four resistance devices. I need a shower, but I am feeling good.


----------



## Sonal

Wow, quite a workout! Good for you, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Wow, quite a workout! Good for you, Marc.


Well, I am able to do 1/2 a mile on the treadmill and 2 1/2 miles on two different types of bikes on a fairly high level of resistance and incline. My knees won't allow me to do much more than the 1/2 mile on the treadmill since it is high impact. I am trying to learn to do the other sorts of machines (e.g., eliptical), but my balance is not the best. We shall see.

So, I am down 30 pounds from my all-time high and have 35 pounds to go in terms of weight. Then, along the way, I want to build up my heart efficiency. Deborah is trying to explain the heart-rate zone I should be in for my age and weight. 

My one problem is that I keep forgetting to bring a water bottle. :lmao:

So, how are you on this fine Saturday evening?


----------



## Sonal

Pretty good. Gordan got back from Switzerland yesterday, so after catching up on his sleep, we spent the day out at High Park. 

Now we're just relaxing. If he goes to bed early again, I will probably do some writing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pretty good. Gordan got back from Switzerland yesterday, so after catching up on his sleep, we spent the day out at High Park.
> 
> Now we're just relaxing. If he goes to bed early again, I will probably do some writing.


A fine idea, Sonal. Any news on the MFA degree?

You should be proud of yourself and the part you have played in the Save the TO Libraries. Kusos, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sleep sounds like a good idea, so I best be calling it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Ahhhhhhhhhh, soooooooo late.4:15am or early.

Nite.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> A fine idea, Sonal. Any news on the MFA degree?
> 
> You should be proud of yourself and the part you have played in the Save the TO Libraries. Kusos, mon amie. Paix.


I'm actually writing up that whole story for part of my non-fiction portfolio submission, since quite honestly, the only thing I was hoping for in the whole thing was to see if Margaret Atwood would retweet something of mine.... and it just took off from there.

I have a little over a month to get everything finished and submitted.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> http://d1.allehanda.se/fun/kastagris/
> All well.
> Aiofe took her meds with jam, no problems.






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





Maybe it would help if you sing this...if you do, I'd love to hear it Caman! 



Dr.G. said:


> That should be fun. Deborah plans to make some BBQ chicken with her famous homemade sauce. :love2:


Mmmm... Is this the recipe that Deborah can't tell us unless she kills us? 


SINC said:


> I'm posting this here for Kim. She will understand!


Ha! I love Alton Brown. Thanks! 


Dr.G. said:


> Well, I am able to do 1/2 a mile on the treadmill and 2 1/2 miles on two different types of bikes on a fairly high level of resistance and incline. My knees won't allow me to do much more than the 1/2 mile on the treadmill since it is high impact. I am trying to learn to do the other sorts of machines (e.g., eliptical), but my balance is not the best.  We shall see.
> 
> So, I am down 30 pounds from my all-time high and have 35 pounds to go in terms of weight. Then, along the way, I want to build up my heart efficiency. Deborah is trying to explain the heart-rate zone I should be in for my age and weight.
> 
> My one problem is that I keep forgetting to bring a water bottle. :lmao:


Sounds Great Marc. I sometimes forget my water bottle too, and don't want to get off the machine to retrieve it. 

I have more trouble with my balance on the treadmill because in my gym, they discourage us from hanging onto the rails, but it's a different story with the elliptical...I am supposed to hang on to the hand bars. I can even close my eyes on the elliptical if I want. If I tried to do that on the treadmill, I'd hit the back wall in no time. 

Plus, the elliptical doesn't seem to bother my particular knee issues. Now I'm learning that this is because I do not twist my knee joint on the elliptical, like I do when I run, outside or on the treadmill.


----------



## friend

God morning all. 

Jo have a big, nice Sunday breakfast ready.
I'm just going for coffee and egg sandwich.

Tired, talk until 3:10 with Joal on Skype.
Love has it's prise.  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm actually writing up that whole story for part of my non-fiction portfolio submission, since quite honestly, the only thing I was hoping for in the whole thing was to see if Margaret Atwood would retweet something of mine.... and it just took off from there.
> 
> I have a little over a month to get everything finished and submitted.


Good to hear, Sonal. Keep me in mind re references. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it would help if you sing this...if you do, I'd love to hear it Caman!
> 
> 
> Mmmm... Is this the recipe that Deborah can't tell us unless she kills us?
> 
> Ha! I love Alton Brown. Thanks!
> 
> Sounds Great Marc. I sometimes forget my water bottle too, and don't want to get off the machine to retrieve it.
> 
> I have more trouble with my balance on the treadmill because in my gym, they discourage us from hanging onto the rails, but it's a different story with the elliptical...I am supposed to hang on to the hand bars. I can even close my eyes on the elliptical if I want. If I tried to do that on the treadmill, I'd hit the back wall in no time.
> 
> Plus, the elliptical doesn't seem to bother my particular knee issues. Now I'm learning that this is because I do not twist my knee joint on the elliptical, like I do when I run, outside or on the treadmill.


Kim, I thought of that song when Caman started to talke about her med situation. :lmao:

No, it's a family recipe from her grandmother to her mother and now to Deborah and her sister. Even I don't know what is in the sauce.

My knees call out for the elliptical, but my balance is still not the best, even holding on to the two handles. In time.

Won't be long now before Kacey is on her way. Tell her "bon voyage" for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall sample JO's scrambled eggs and some home made New York-style bagels.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, scrambled eggs sound good this morning Marc, haven't had them in ages. I tend to like my eggs with runny yolks, but not today. Remember when a new car cost $1,487.50? See it today on SAP.


----------



## mrjimmy

Good Sunday morning everyone!

I don't stop in here often but after seeing the breakfast menu I couldn't help it. 

Dr.G., have you tried Montreal bagels? If so, how do you think they compare with NY style?


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone!
> 
> I don't stop in here often but after seeing the breakfast menu I couldn't help it.
> 
> Dr.G., have you tried Montreal bagels? If so, how do you think they compare with NY style?


Afternoon, mrj. Glad to see you here. Actually, my wife will bake Montreal-style bagels every so often. I have to say I like them more than NYC-style bagels because they are thinner.

So, how is Life treating you these days? How is your bassett hound?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, scrambled eggs sound good this morning Marc, haven't had them in ages. I tend to like my eggs with runny yolks, but not today. Remember when a new car cost $1,487.50? See it today on SAP.


Afternoon, Don. Deborah and Stephen like their eggs poached or with runny yokes, but for me it is scrambled or nothing. Just picky I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a 90 minute workout on cardio and resistance devices. I am getting into a groove now and want to keep up the pace on a daily basis if possible. I have not pushed myself to the limit, but I would like to work towards that level. Can't correct the sins of the past 20+ years in a week. Still, this is the start of the new me.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, I did a bit of searching for various heart rate charts and there are dozens. Then I went in search of various exercise bike workouts and there are even more. Was able to find a few that made sense. I am amazed that I have been able to maintain some good heart rates for my age and weight, since I thought that I was way out of shape when it came to the strength of my heart.

Anyone else work out on an exercise bike or use a treadmill?

I think that I am going to have to get myself an iPod Nano of some sort since I am bored looking out the window or singing to myself.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. I am not far behind you. Speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, maybe it's a good time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Godd morning all. 

A summery breakfast on the table from Mr JO today.
A lot of fruit and salads. And most important; Coffee.

20C here and sunshine, but it feels more like 30.
Kids in playschool and "fritids" and I'm going to work.
Good for the kids to do some real playing and for
da to be able to get something done work wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. 16C and very sunny here this morning. No kids to worry about .......... just sleeping doxies as I work. Have a good day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a nice morning here too today. Remember that Japanese tsunami? Get w hole new perspective in our HD video taken from inside a car as it is swept along by the force of the water on SAP today. Amazing the person who shot it survived. And for Kim, just like yesterday, more rodeo shots by Al Popil.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: been on the road quite a bit. Just got back from Quebec City, that was a long drive from Windsor to QC and then QC to Bowmanville. Great weather the whole time. Warm here today but not oppressive. For those not ion Ontario it's Simcoe Day here. Which means every store you want open is closed and those you don't care about are open . Go figure......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: been on the road quite a bit. Just got back from Quebec City, that was a long drive from Windsor to QC and then QC to Bowmanville. Great weather the whole time. Warm here today but not oppressive. For those not ion Ontario it's Simcoe Day here. Which means every store you want open is closed and those you don't care about are open . Go figure......


Afternoon, Don.

Afternoon, Rp. Welcome home. I presented at a conference in QC and really liked the city, especially the old section. No holiday here. Saw an interesting ESL postion .......... in Alaska. Not sure if you wanted to move to rural Alaska. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Marc I was on the short list for Gameti, so Alaska wouldn't be a problem, where is the listing please. The work papers might be an issue though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc I was on the short list for Gameti, so Alaska wouldn't be a problem, where is the listing please. The work papers might be an issue though.


I shall see if I can dig it up .......... although you would have to get certified to teach in the Alaskan school system by Sept. 1st.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


Dr.G. said:


> Man, I did a bit of searching for various heart rate charts and there are dozens. Then I went in search of various exercise bike workouts and there are even more. Was able to find a few that made sense. I am amazed that I have been able to maintain some good heart rates for my age and weight, since I thought that I was way out of shape when it came to the strength of my heart.
> 
> Anyone else work out on an exercise bike or use a treadmill?
> 
> I think that I am going to have to get myself an iPod Nano of some sort since I am bored looking out the window or singing to myself.


Yeah, there are more than a few heart rate charts out there. Since my goal is cardio fitness, I target the cardio range, rather than the muscle building or fat loss ranges. 

On the suggestion of my trainer I started to track and record my heart rate (resting, recovery and while working out) as a way to measure my fitness. It was interesting at first, but I bored of it quickly. There is an oximeter built in to my pulse rate monitor and that proved more interesting, especially since I'm an asthmatic and sometimes have trouble. Sometimes my heart rate goes up to compensate for the too low level of oxygen in my blood...so it's not always an accurate measurement of my exertion. 

The other thing I discovered was that as my fitness improved, I would have to work harder to achieve the targeted heart rates...both good and bad. To maintain a progression towards greater fitness, I keep having to work harder and harder and the improvement increments seem to get smaller. Bah.

Sounds like you are doing great. Keep going! It feels good, doesn't it?



SINC said:


> Morning all, a nice morning here too today. Remember that Japanese tsunami? Get w hole new perspective in our HD video taken from inside a car as it is swept along by the force of the water on SAP today. Amazing the person who shot it survived. And for Kim, just like yesterday, more rodeo shots by Al Popil.


Hah! Great shots from Al Popil again, thanks. Not often you see barrel racers bite the dirt.



Rps said:


> Marc I was on the short list for Gameti, so Alaska wouldn't be a problem, where is the listing please. The work papers might be an issue though.


Hi Rp! Good luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. I am trying to strengthen my heart and to lose some weight. I am eating better, in terms of weight-loss and heart-friendly foods. Cancer is not in my family, but heart disease is, so I need to start to think about this now. I am actually feeling better as I slowly push myself each day to do at least what I did the previous day and go a bit further/longer/harder. "Slow and steady wins the race". We shall see.

When does Kacey set sail for the high seas? Who knows, but they might land here in St.John's someday.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, isn't there a big regatta in St. John's this week? We have the Henley in St. Catharines and outside of that and St. John's I'm not sure we have any others ..... Dragon Boat races excepted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, isn't there a big regatta in St. John's this week? We have the Henley in St. Catharines and outside of that and St. John's I'm not sure we have any others ..... Dragon Boat races excepted.


Yes, the Regatta shall go ahead on Wed., weather permitting. The Royal St. John's Regatta is North America's oldest annual sporting event with documented proof of 1816 boat races. The Henley Regatta is "only" in it's 129th year.


----------



## Rps

So Marc, who was the first winner: Leif the Lucky or Eric the Red?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. I am trying to strengthen my heart and to lose some weight. I am eating better, in terms of weight-loss and heart-friendly foods. Cancer is not in my family, but heart disease is, so I need to start to think about this now. I am actually feeling better as I slowly push myself each day to do at least what I did the previous day and go a bit further/longer/harder. "Slow and steady wins the race". We shall see.
> 
> When does Kacey set sail for the high seas? Who knows, but they might land here in St.John's someday.


The exercise plan sounds wise Marc.

Kacey reports to the Sørlandet on August 25th and sails August 28.

The Sørlandet is the oldest full rigged tall ship (that is still operational) in the world.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So Marc, who was the first winner: Leif the Lucky or Eric the Red?


The very earliest verifiable mention of a rowing competition dates back to 12 August 1816. The Royal Gazette, in its issue of 6 August 1816, records the arrival in the port of St. John's of:
the sloop, George
the schooner, Elizabeth
the brigantine, Fame
the brig, Azores
the brig, Unanimity
the brig, Lightning

The competition was between crews from these ships.



The Royal St. John's Regatta - Home


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> The exercise plan sounds wise Marc.
> 
> Kacey reports to the Sørlandet on August 25th and sails August 28.
> 
> The Sørlandet is the oldest full rigged tall ship (that is still operational) in the world.


Cool. In 1986, she once again crossed the Atlantic Ocean to take part in the 100th Anniversary of the Statue of Liberty in New York City. 

Well, we offer a safe harbor from the raging North Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. We shall Skype at some point. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, have you ever taken up rowing. That is exercise. The teams that compete in that race certainly would be in good physical condition I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, have you ever taken up rowing. That is exercise. The teams that compete in that race certainly would be in good physical condition I'm sure.


I actually like rowing. However, not being able to swim, makes this sport somewhat difficult. Still, I use the various rowing machines at the Y to help my back, stomach and leg muscles develop more strength.

Can't find that Alaska ad, but I shall keep searching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc I was on the short list for Gameti, so Alaska wouldn't be a problem, where is the listing please. The work papers might be an issue though.


Yes, getting certified to teach in Alaska and getting a green card to work in the US might be difficult in less than a month.


----------



## Rps

Don't worry about looking for it Marc, I'll try to get some supply work in Windsor. It will be nice to only have one home for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don't worry about looking for it Marc, I'll try to get some supply work in Windsor. It will be nice to only have one home for a change.


Fine. Good luck with the supply work in the Windsor area. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Matt and his family are over this evening for a BBQ. I shot this pic of Shiloh in her Daddy's lap. Although he had no idea, Dad's T-shirt added to her image this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Matt and his family are over this evening for a BBQ. I shot this pic of Shiloh in her Daddy's lap. Although he had no idea, Dad's T-shirt added to her image this evening.


Cool. Family pictures like this are treasures to help bring back memories. Thanks for sharing it with your Shang family, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi. 

I hope you all are well and.... Ok I'm ok. My dear friend is not.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear about your friend sharon


----------



## KC4

Hi Sharon! Happy Birthday! 

Sorry to hear about your dear friend.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Matt and his family are over this evening for a BBQ. I shot this pic of Shiloh in her Daddy's lap. Although he had no idea, Dad's T-shirt added to her image this evening.


Hah! That's a great capture. How appropriate!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I hope you all are well and.... Ok I'm ok. My dear friend is not.


Morning, Sharon. Sorry to hear about your friend. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a Birthday Breakfast for Sharon. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Family pictures like this are treasures to help bring back memories. Thanks for sharing it with your Shang family, Don.


It does indeed Marc.
Thanks Don.
And what a wonderful name, Shiloh. Beautiful.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Sorry to hear about your friend Sharon. 

I think I'll get another cup of Java to get me going.
Boy, this is hard. Aiofe and Liam at "fritids" and playschool
and I still get nothing done. 
Ah well. Maybe it's my vacation then.  

Spoke to Joal for a little while on Skype this morning and
looked at the call register and 1 hour and 9 min had actually passed. 
I'm not in love with that woman, I'm smitten, absorbed and totally lost
to my feeling. This is it me friends. This is real love and now I finally know
what I though I knew for all those years, but did not. Now I finally know.
I am enlightened and that's why I glow at night and can't sleep.
Cause I can't sleep with the friggin´light on. :roll eyes: 

Just kidding. I sleep fine and wake up to another day with my darling Joal in it. :love2: :clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi.

Thank you very much for the birthday wishes. Thank you for the brekkie Marc. 

It was a long sleepless night for me. She is not doing well at all....


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> Thank you very much for the birthday wishes.


Oh, that right, forgot. 

Happy Birthday Sharon.


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thank you very much for the birthday wishes. Thank you for the brekkie Marc.
> 
> It was a long sleepless night for me. She is not doing well at all....


I'm so sorry to hear that. 
I'll include her in my prayers.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Just kidding. I sleep fine and wake up to another day with my darling Joal in it." Good to hear, Caman.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, sorry about your friend Sharon. We wish her the best.

A feisty woman, age 101 and still driving here 81 year old car is a video worth watching on SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, sorry about your friend Sharon. We wish her the best.
> 
> A feisty woman, age 101 and still driving here 81 year old car is a video worth watching on SAP today.


Morning, Don. Great to see a person that old able to drive better than some folks half her age. Loved that car .......... a real classic.

That "tight fit" looked like a doxie door. :lmao:

Great shot of the dragonfly. Has your mosquito population decreased any with your good weather lately?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a solid 45 minutes at the Y gym. Luckily, it is only a five minute drive so I am out the door, in the gym, back home in under an hour. Deborah and I shall go this evening which is why I don't stay longer in the morning. Now, it's off to the shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Edmonton might lead the nation in murders this year, but I hope this is also reported -- "2011 Canada Post Community Literacy Awards National Finalists", and three are from Edmonton, more than any other Canadian city.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How is Life treating you today? Heard a fine interview on the CBC Radio One "The Current" re the Toronto Library situation.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How is Life treating you today? Heard a fine interview on the CBC Radio One "The Current" re the Toronto Library situation.


Well, I started another war with my tenants, but on the other hand, I've really been enjoying writing up the story of how I started the Margaret Atwood revolution. So I guess life is a little all over the place. 

Sounds like your workout regimen is going well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, I started another war with my tenants, but on the other hand, I've really been enjoying writing up the story of how I started the Margaret Atwood revolution. So I guess life is a little all over the place.
> 
> Sounds like your workout regimen is going well.


Well, I am waiting to see you on CBC News someday .............. or winning the Giller Prize.

Yes, I try to put in some time in the morning and then go with Deborah in the evening. I was at 234 this morning, a weight I can't even remember being at, but my goal is to get to 230. Then, it's five pound intervals down to under 200, and working to strengthen my heart and muscles along the way.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Today is a bit of an anxious day around here with my first grandchild due. I don't think today will be the day, but things could change.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Today is a bit of an anxious day around here with my first grandchild due. I don't think today will be the day, but things could change.


Wow, Kim, we should get the Shang ready for a new arrival. Mazel tov .......... in advance. So long as he/she is healthy, that is all I wish for with this first grandchild.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Sonal, Don, Kim and all. 

Getting nothing done.
Lets say I'm on vacation. 

Kim: You are waaaaay to young to have a grandchild. 
Waaaaaay to young. 
How did this happen?
Well, I know how they are made. :roll eyes:
I hope it's not a water birth, at sea I mean. 

Congrats Granny. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. How are you today ............. on vacation.


----------



## friend

Hi Marc.

Slow eh, I'm slow.
I can't get going, but Joal thought I should
consider me being on vacation. 
She thinks I need and deserve it now.

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> 
> Slow eh, I'm slow.
> I can't get going, but Joal thought I should
> consider me being on vacation.
> She thinks I need and deserve it now.
> 
> How are you?


Well, I guess you could use a break. 
Good talking you on Skype, albeit it with a poor connection. First time I have heard an Irish-Swedish accent.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, Kim, we should get the Shang ready for a new arrival. Mazel tov .......... in advance. So long as he/she is healthy, that is all I wish for with this first grandchild.


Thanks Marc. That is all I wish for too, along with the continued good health of the parents.

The mother is likely to do very well, she is strong and calm. It's the Dad, our son, that has us more concerned. He may look big and tough, but all 6 ft+ of him is likely to hit the floor in the delivery room. I may suggest he goes in wearing a helmet.



friend said:


> Afternoon Marc, Sonal, Don, Kim and all.
> ...
> Kim: You are waaaaay to young to have a grandchild.
> Waaaaaay to young.
> How did this happen?
> Well, I know how they are made. :roll eyes:
> I hope it's not a water birth, at sea I mean.
> 
> Congrats Granny. :clap:


Thanks Caman!

I'm just the perfect age to be a grammy! I can still go running and climbing and crawling and dancing and .....

No sea delivery anticipated. It'll be right here in the landlocked prairies.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks Marc. That is all I wish for too, along with the continued good health of the parents.

The mother is likely to do very well, she is strong and calm. It's the Dad, our son, that has us more concerned. He may look big and tough, but all 6 ft+ of him is likely to hit the floor in the delivery room. I may suggest he goes in wearing a helmet." I hear you, Kim. Good luck to one and all.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> No sea delivery anticipated.


So it's wasn't Kesey then. 



KC4 said:


> I'm just the perfect age to be a grammy!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> So it's wasn't Kesey then.


Good one, Caman. It was also good to hear/see you this afternoon, albeit on a poor internet connection.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Caman. It was also good to hear/see you this afternoon, albeit on a poor internet connection.


It was indeed. 
I'm on Skype with Joal.
Her son woke up and needed to be re-tucked in,
so I play around with my Mac meanwhile. 

Oh, I think he's off to Sandman country now.
See you later.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It was indeed.
> I'm on Skype with Joal.
> Her son woke up and needed to be re-tucked in,
> so I play around with my Mac meanwhile.
> 
> Oh, I think he's off to Sandman country now.
> See you later.


Luckily you two are in about the same time zone.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi everyone!

Kim a grammy!!! Awesome girl! Congrats!!

My friend as far as I know is still in a lot of trouble. I'm doing ok thanks to my hubby and a friend. I"ll be alright. I'm determined to be. She needs me to be strong and even keeled.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Kim a grammy!!! Awesome girl! Congrats!!
> 
> My friend as far as I know is still in a lot of trouble. I'm doing ok thanks to my hubby and a friend. I"ll be alright. I'm determined to be. She needs me to be strong and even keeled.


A good attitude, Sharon. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you at our first OtHD Breakfast of August. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Kids in "fritids" and playschool,
and I'll be off to check what culinary extravaganza
JO has in store for us.

Then there will be work done!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. JO has a fine OtHD Breakfast for us all this morning.

I know what playschool might be, but what is "fritids"?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. JO has a fine OtHD Breakfast for us all this morning.
> 
> I know what playschool might be, but what is "fritids"?


Hi Marc.

I can't find a proper English word for it.

It is after school care on school grounds and mostly in the school itself,
like at Aiofe's school.
The kids stay there after school until their parent comes and collects them.
They have "supervised" playtime and gets a snack in the afternoon and 
they can stay there until 5:30 if they need to. Sometime they go on an 
excursions or in the summer they might go swimming, like they did today.
It's from year 0 throughout year 3. (Age 6 to 10) 
It's also open during the summer and then for the full day, 7:00 to 5:30 if needed.

For Aiofe and for Liam in playschool I pay $65,00/month and when Phodiso
moves here and starts playschool it will go up to $90,00/month. 
Cheep eh?
fritid=spare time


----------



## SINC

Morning gents from another wet day here. Need to relax this morning? Try our video "Let Nature Bring You Back To Your Senses" to soothe your senses. And just in case you didn't know, there are seven foods that make your poop turn colour, all on SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents from another wet day here. Need to relax this morning? Try our video "Let Nature Bring You Back To Your Senses" to soother your senses. And just in case you didn't know, there are seven foods that make your poop turn colour, all on SAP today.


A very relaxing video clip, Don. Merci. As for the colored poop ............. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> 
> I can't find a proper English word for it.
> 
> It is after school care on school grounds and mostly in the school itself,
> like at Aiofe's school.
> The kids stay there after school until their parent comes and collects them.
> They have "supervised" playtime and gets a snack in the afternoon and
> they can stay there until 5:30 if they need to. Sometime they go on an
> excursions or in the summer they might go swimming, like they did today.
> It's from year 0 throughout year 3. (Age 6 to 10)
> It's also open during the summer and then for the full day, 7:00 to 5:30 if needed.
> 
> For Aiofe and for Liam in playschool I pay $65,00/month and when Phodiso
> moves here and starts playschool it will go up to $90,00/month.
> Cheep eh?
> fritid=spare time


That sort of care is called an "activity center" here in NL. $65 a month!?! Excellent rates.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone.

It's raining here, well actually it's pouring. So I don't have much work to do other than some paperwork to keep me occupied. 

'fritid' translation? The closest translation I can think of is day camp. However it sounds like an excellent program there in Sweden. $65 per month for two kids?? Cheap!!


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Sharon, and good afternoon Caman. Warm and wet here today. Marc sounds like you and Sharon are in for wet and wild weather.
Have gotten some offers on the Condo and might have one on the house, so hopefully I can get down to a single home soon. Will miss the area,but will get to explore a new one. 

Besides, it will be nice to actually get back to my studies. Nothing seems to disrupt them more than buying and selling a house.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Marc, Don, Rps, Sharon and Caman!

It's raining here today and that's a good thing. Since my youngest and I have strep throat, I completely did not care that yesterday was our designated day to water the lawn. Well, the heavens helped me this morning with a good soaking. 

We've been house-bound for two days now, but today I actually have the desire to get some work done.

I hope everyone had a great long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana and Rp. Good luck on the house work, Dana, and on the house buying and selling Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

‪Humpback whales off Bay Bulls, Newfoundland (Canada)‬‏ - YouTube

A good clip to give you an idea of what it is like to go out in a small boat to watch whales play in the water.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> That sort of care is called an "activity center" here in NL. $65 a month!?! Excellent rates.


OK.
$65,00/month for both mind you, incl.
all material they use making things and all food served. 
Unbeatable.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> OK.
> $65,00/month for both mind you, incl.
> all material they use making things and all food served.
> Unbeatable.


That is socialized child care at its best, Caman. Wish we had it here in Canada.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. I am right behind you in calling it a night. Speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Deborah and I went to the gym this evening, and I am tired from the workout. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Jo overslept, so breakfast isn't on the table yet.
That's how it goes when you are out dancing into 
the late hours of the night.

Kids ready to go now.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán. You just getting up and me just going to bed. 

The good news is that my work is done for this day. Now I can sleep in a wee bit as today's edition of SAP is up and running and tomorrow's is in the can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman ............ good night, Don.

I guess I shall have to make breakfast this morning. It's an gala anniversary in that this is the day, 10 years ago, that I joined ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Came across an interesting clip ............ of interest to teachers and to parents of children in school ............ and to anyone else interested in education. Enjoy.

‪A Vision of K-12 Students Today‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Want to trade some grading of finals for a showdown with a tenant??? 

Or, let's just share a cup of Sonal Special and sit quietly and enjoy the peace.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Want to trade some grading of finals for a showdown with a tenant???
> 
> Or, let's just share a cup of Sonal Special and sit quietly and enjoy the peace.


Sounds like a good trade to me, Marc, as you are probably more likely to not lose your temper than I am. 

But I think it would be simplest to just share a cup of tea and enjoy the peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds like a good trade to me, Marc, as you are probably more likely to not lose your temper than I am.
> 
> But I think it would be simplest to just share a cup of tea and enjoy the peace.


As a pacifist, I don't lose my temper when dealing with other people .......... usually. At least I don't get violent. Still, you have not see the grading that I have waiting for me so it might be an unfair trade. Pups are due in about two weeks (or less), so I am not wasting any time on getting to these papers.

However, it is always good to share a cup of tea with you. Care for a game of Scrabble?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

No grandbaby news yet. Should be soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> No grandbaby news yet. Should be soon.


Afternoon, Kim. I shall keep my fingers crossed. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## danalicious

Good afternoon.
I baked some chocolate chip cookies yesterday. Feel free to help yourself during afternoon tea.
Next week, I am going to make double chocolate snowquakes!


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> As a pacifist, I don't lose my temper when dealing with other people .......... usually. At least I don't get violent.


Same here.
Being a pacifist and a deeply religious man I just look bad people
in the eye and ask if they would like to meet their maker here and now. 

By the way, why is there a fist in pacifist.  :lmao:


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Don, Sonal, Kim and Dana. 

Dana: Do you mind if I give my address to your chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## danalicious

friend said:


> Afternoon Marc, Don, Sonal, Kim and Dana.
> 
> Dana: Do you mind if I give my address to your chocolate chip cookies?


It would be my pleasure. I make them soft - so they should not be stale by the time they arrive.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good afternoon.
> I baked some chocolate chip cookies yesterday. Feel free to help yourself during afternoon tea.
> Next week, I am going to make double chocolate snowquakes!


Cool, Dana, but I have to pass. I need to lose weight more than I need to enjoy those treats. :-(

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Same here.
> Being a pacifist and a deeply religious man I just look bad people
> in the eye and ask if they would like to meet their maker here and now.
> 
> By the way, why is there a fist in pacifist.  :lmao:


That sounds like something from "Dirty Harry", Caman.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> That sounds like something from "Dirty Harry", Caman.


Maybe it's from that new movie , "C'mon (Make my Day) Caman"....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Maybe it's from that new movie , "C'mon (Make my Day) Caman"....


:lmao::clap::lmao: 

Good one, Kim. Still no grandchild?

Good luck.

Off to the gym now. Later ......................


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Cool, Dana, but I have to pass. I need to lose weight more than I need to enjoy those treats. :-(
> 
> So, how is Life treating you today?


But they are so rich, you only need one! I will freeze some for you until you are ready to indulge.

Life is good. How about you and Deborah?


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> But they are so rich, you only need one! I will freeze some for you until you are ready to indulge.
> 
> Life is good. How about you and Deborah?


Dana, with 35+ pounds still to lose, my days of indulgence are long past. Maybe a nibble someday. Merci.

All goes well. Puppies should be here sometime on the 16th or so.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> That sounds like something from "Dirty Harry", Caman.





KC4 said:


> Maybe it's from that new movie , "C'mon (Make my Day) Caman"....


:lmao::clap:


----------



## friend

danalicious said:


> It would be my pleasure. I make them soft - so they should not be stale by the time they arrive.


Do they have passports?
I look after them well and meet them at the airport.


----------



## sharonmac09

G'day everyone!

Hi Caman! You must be almost ready to hit the sack!


----------



## friend

sharonmac09 said:


> G'day everyone!
> 
> Hi Caman! You must be almost ready to hit the sack!


Hi Sharon.

Since the sack has been behaving so well today
there is no need to hit it.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> G'day everyone!
> 
> Hi Caman! You must be almost ready to hit the sack!


Evening, Sharon. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Sharon.
> 
> Since the sack has been behaving so well today
> there is no need to hit it.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe it's time for me to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

I will follow Marc lead and retire.
Nite me friends.


----------



## SINC

Night boys. As it is only suppertime here (6:00 p.m.), we will carry on without you for now.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, everyone gone to bed tonight? Watchin the Argos? Been looking at the crowd and not many there .... I wonder how long Toronto will keep its team?


----------



## danalicious

friend said:


> Do they have passports?
> I look after them well and meet them at the airport.


They don't need passports. They are charming and appealing to everyone. No hassles. Ever. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, everyone gone to bed tonight? Watchin the Argos? Been looking at the crowd and not many there .... I wonder how long Toronto will keep its team?


TO doesn't deserve a CFL team. They have done everything they can to attract an NFL team. What they don't realize is that in the NFL, it takes 300+ pound fatsos four downs to make a lousy 10 yards and few of them can even run to catch a pass. 

The CFL brand of football is way more exciting.

Good game so far, tied at 10,


----------



## Rps

I agree Don, also I couldn't imagine what the ticket prices for a regular season NFL game in Toronto would be ........... I think they believe football fans are as dumb as Leaf fans.........


----------



## SINC

Yeah Rp, anywhere in the lower bowl at an Oilers demonstration of sport is $250 a seat. A sad reflection on the National Hockey Entertainment Federation.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, are you still happy with the Apple TV? I can get unlimited streaming via cable for around $50 per month, so I was thinking of setting up my new TV with an Apple TV .... or buy another mini and use it. I'm torn between the two, as I can also use the mini's optical disk as a DVD player ( until the old stock is gone of course ). What would you recommend, the black block or the mini?


----------



## SINC

RP, I have two Apple TVs and a Mini. I do not use the Mini at all to stream TV. I use the original apple TV with the 160 GB HD to stream my own movies and the Apple TV2 to stream Netflix and iTunes movies. I use Bell Satellite for all my other TV viewing and do not have a single movie channel I pay for. I do this because It is the only way I can have full TV on the road in my RV.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> TO doesn't deserve a CFL team. They have done everything they can to attract an NFL team. What they don't realize is that in the NFL, it takes 300+ pound fatsos four downs to make a lousy 10 yards and few of them can even run to catch a pass.
> 
> The CFL brand of football is way more exciting.
> 
> Good game so far, tied at 10,


Agreed on the CFL versus the NFL. 

Tonight's game isn't that close anymore though, with the Als leading by 20 at this point and just over 5 minutes to go.

But ... 5 minutes is a long time in this game.

I'm in south Edmonton tonight, Don. Glad to see the mosquitos here aren't nearly as bad now as they were a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Agreed on the CFL versus the NFL.
> 
> Tonight's game isn't that close anymore though, with the Als leading by 20 at this point and just over 5 minutes to go.
> 
> But ... 5 minutes is a long time in this game.
> 
> I'm in south Edmonton tonight, Don. Glad to see the mosquitos here aren't nearly as bad now as they were a couple of weeks ago.


Gee whiz Elaine, you should have let me know. I could have had a cold one with you while you sip that rye you like.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO has a nice breakfast made and since it's Friday he put flower on the tables.

Going to work a bit with info Joal need to present for the City officials for an
art and craft project we want to do.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Gee whiz Elaine, you should have let me know. I could have had a cold one with you while you sip that rye you like.


Wasn't really in Edmonton until later in the evening Don - was actually out Lloydminster way for the bulk of the day and just drove to a hotel close to the airport for my flight tomorrow. You know how it is - don't know where you're going to be until you've actually already been there. 

That Anthony Henday Drive really makes it easy to skirt the city though - it'll be nice when the west portion is done and make getting to St. Albert a bit easier.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> JO has a nice breakfast made and since it's Friday he put flower on the tables.
> 
> Going to work a bit with info Joal need to present for the City officials for an
> art and craft project we want to do.


Morning, Caman. A TGIF Breakfast with flowers!!! How very European and thoughful.

What is the arts and crafts project the two of you hope to present to the Stockholm officials?


----------



## friend

Morning Elaine and Marc.

Marc: It's an art, craft and multimedia project in Botswana that will benefit the
local artist as well as generate fund for a local conservation project.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Elaine and Marc.
> 
> Marc: It's an art, craft and multimedia project in Botswana that will benefit the
> local artist as well as generate fund for a local conservation project.


Oh, it's down there. Interesting. Sounds like an interesting project, especially one that benefits conservation. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Safe flight home Elaine. Camán and Marc, be sure to watch the video on SAP this morning. A construction worker in NYC entertains the public on his lunch hour by crooning Sinatra. If you close your eyes, you can't tell the difference. this guy has an obvious love of singing and it shows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. New York, New York ........ so nice they named it twice. 

Unique voice ........ amazing the similarity. Merci, mon ami. I am a fan of Sinatra.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:
> 
> Good one, Kim. Still no grandchild?
> 
> Good luck.


Nope, not yet. Any time now....any time...



Dr.G. said:


> Puppies should be here sometime on the 16th or so.


Hopefully my granddaughter arrives before your puppies!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Nope, not yet. Any time now....any time...
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully my granddaughter arrives before your puppies!


Yes, and hopefully you shall have only one grandchild born .......... and not 4-8, which is a possible litter size. 

Still, being happy, healthy and wise is what I wish for your first grandchild.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, are you sure it's a girl?


----------



## SINC

Aw, now all the fun of what the baby might be is gone. 

I don't understand why parents would want to know what they were having. The mystery until birth was an integral part of the whole experience and excitement for us.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, are you sure it's a girl?


It's never a 100% sure thing, but the parents wanted to know, so they found out.


SINC said:


> Aw, now all the fun of what the baby might be is gone.
> 
> I don't understand why parents would want to know what they were having. The mystery until birth was an integral part of the whole experience and excitement for us.


I wholeheartedly agree. We, the grandparents did not want to know beforehand, and asked not to be told. However, many people did want to know and it became too stressful/difficult for the parents to manage/control the accidental dissemination of the information to us...so we capitulated and allowed them to tell us (before anyone else accidentally did).


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Aw, now all the fun of what the baby might be is gone.
> 
> I don't understand why parents would want to know what they were having. The mystery until birth was an integral part of the whole experience and excitement for us.


I have to agree with Don on this point. Still, you love the child regardless of the gender.:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.

I see we are all still on granddaughter-watch...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I see we are all still on granddaughter-watch...


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? I am on my fifth cup of Sonal Special.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? I am on my fifth cup of Sonal Special.


5 cups! 

I take it the marking is not going well?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> 5 cups!
> 
> I take it the marking is not going well?


Marking is going well, but there is so much of it. The normal load for a Fac. of Ed. prof is 4.5 courses (five is our workload, but some buy out a course or two with grants), with 85 students in total for the year. I taught four courses in the six-week Intersession, and now am teaching four courses to 100 students in the six-week summer session. I shall be done with all my grading just in time for the pups to be born. We shall see.

More Sonal Special please ........................... :love2:


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> I don't understand why parents would want to know what they were having. The mystery until birth was an integral part of the whole experience and excitement for us.


I agree fully there with you Don.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I have to agree with Don on this point. Still, you love the child regardless of the gender.:love2::love2::love2:


Believe me, after 2 girls and 2 boys you
don't really care about gender at all. 
Although, it would be nice for Joal and I 
to have a little girl, but any child will 
be welcomed.

Evening Sonal.


----------



## Rps

Evening all: Don, smoes or pegs tonight? I'm leaning to the pegs. Marc one good thing about marking is that is will come to an end. Will you have some time off.......

As for baby watch, we had four and I really didn't care what they were as long as they were healthy. But to be honest, if my daughter was my first, she would be my last...........................


----------



## Sonal

Portraits of Dogs as They Shake Off Water


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, a bit cooler here today, how about where you are. Say if Maggie unseats Ford do you think you'd get a posting with her..... maybe library board.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Rp. "Marc one good thing about marking is that is will come to an end. Will you have some time off......." True, but by the day I submit my grades, the pups shall be born. It is truly amazing to see these little pups born, weighing no more that 10 ounces or so, to grow and become a 25-30 pound doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Portraits of Dogs as They Shake Off Water


Cool. It's fun to watch a doxie shake. They start at the tail and bum, which starts to shake ............... the the middle body and head are not moving. Then comes the middle body, and this moves the back and middle sections in different directions ........... all the while the head is motionless. Then the head starts to shake back and forth with ears flapping every which way. Or, you could be one of our doxies that refused to go out in the rain ................ and has to be carried to the front lawn ............... and then back again. tptptptp


----------



## Rps

I can remember as a child our dog having pups. Noisy and messy as I recall. Will you have much work with them, or I guess I won't know until it happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I can remember as a child our dog having pups. Noisy and messy as I recall. Will you have much work with them, or I guess I won't know until it happens.


Our four litters have not been noisy, Rp ............. messy, yes, but that goes with the birthday process. Still, Deborah helps with the delivery, initially cleans off the pup, hands it to me for a quick weighing and ID (e.g., any distinctive markings to help tell them apart) and then on to the mother's nipple. It all takes less than 2 minutes.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. I am not far behind you. I have been up since just before 6AM and I am tired.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pulling the pin on grading and going to watch some of the Yankees-Red Sox game on TV. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Breakfast on the table. JO was quick today, since he 
was taking the wife and kids for a day at the beach.

Tidied up in the kitchen after last days pizza night.
Having my coffee and Skyping with my lovely Joal.

Soon we, me Aiofe Liam and maybe Ciarán, are going
in to town to the library for playtime and to borrow a few books.


----------



## friend

Started my MBP in 64-bits mode and Lion seem to be working
much faster now and no bad effects discovered yet.


----------



## friend

friend said:


> Started my MBP in 64-bits mode and Lion seem to be working
> much faster now and no bad effects discovered yet.


Hmmmm.
It's only possible to run Lion in 64-bits,
so why does it work better when i used the 
32-64-bits app to start it up?
Maybe it starts without any "rerouting" from the 32-bits mode.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán. My transition to Lion has been very smooth, but there are a few things I don't like. Auto save for one and that stupid reverse scrolling which I killed pretty quickly.

Another wet day here. We are so saturated it isn't even funny, but the upside is that everything is green and lush.

Relaxation therapy is one tap with today's video on SAP called the beaches of Hawaii. It reminds me of those beautiful relaxing pictures you used to post daily Camán. I miss them.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> there are a few things I don't like, Auto save for one
> 
> It reminds me of those beautiful relaxing pictures you used to post daily Camán. I miss them.


Morning Don.

Why don't you like AutoSave?

Oh yes them.
I'll get going with it again, I enjoyed doing that.
Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## friend

_
O ye friends of God! 
True friends are even as skilled physicians, 
and the Teachings of God are as healing balm, 
a medicine for the conscience of man. 
They clear the head, so that a man can breathe them
in and delight in their sweet fragrance. 
They waken those who sleep. 
They bring awareness to the unheeding, 
and a portion to the outcast, 
and to the hopeless, hope._
‘Abdu’l-Bahá


----------



## friend

Don. 

I haven't seen this site for awhile, so i tried to find someone, well you know.... 
And I found him there. 
Try the Alkinator for an Irish/Swedish a singer/songwriter you heard of.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Breakfast on the table. JO was quick today, since he
> was taking the wife and kids for a day at the beach.
> 
> Tidied up in the kitchen after last days pizza night.
> Having my coffee and Skyping with my lovely Joal.
> 
> Soon we, me Aiofe Liam and maybe Ciarán, are going
> in to town to the library for playtime and to borrow a few books.


Morning, Caman. Some of my fondest memories of me and my mom were the times she would take me to a local library. Enjoy your family time there today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Deborah let me sleep in this morning, so I shall relax and have a hot cup of coffee, Saturday Brunch and watch SAP. I should try it on my iPad2 with Safari someday ............... but I don't like to drink coffee around it.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Morning Don.
> Why don't you like AutoSave?


Camán, I have a number of items that repeat on SAP with just a couple of changes. I also have a number of templates I set up in Pages documents to do just that.

For example, I have a template made for Twitter that looks like this:

Twitter post text here Read details at http://mybirdie.net

I would simply copy the new item headline from the current SAP and paste it over the "Twitter post text here", then select all, copy and paste the resulting line into the Tweet form. I would then close the file, clicking "don't save changes" and it would revert to my template.

Now autosave erases the template and leaves the entire headline there.

Also as part of autosave, they discontinued the "save as" option under the edit menu. Again if I wanted to change a .png file to a .jpg file. I simply used save as. Now I have to duplicate the file, then use "save" to trigger the options to make the change from .png to .jpg. (I do this to eliminate upload times as .jpg files are much smaller than .png files. And when one has the number of photos I do, it really adds to my time to unlock every photo now before I can change the size. Sometimes 'more is less' and I am finding that with Lion. Try opening any photo that is older than a day or two in Preview and then try to change its size. You will get this every time:


----------



## groovetube

good morning. I haven't visited here before, but like the peace.

I celebrated my 16th wedding anniversary last night and feel pretty lucky this morning.


----------



## SINC

Hey gt, congrats on the anniversary. That's a milestone to be proud of given the track record of marriage today. Best to you and the wife.


----------



## groovetube

thanks sinc. This lady is pretty special.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> good morning. I haven't visited here before, but like the peace.
> 
> I celebrated my 16th wedding anniversary last night and feel pretty lucky this morning.


Say gt congrats to you both! And welcome to the Shang.


----------



## Sonal

groovetube said:


> good morning. I haven't visited here before, but like the peace.
> 
> I celebrated my 16th wedding anniversary last night and feel pretty lucky this morning.


Congratulations groovetube!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning. I haven't visited here before, but like the peace.
> 
> I celebrated my 16th wedding anniversary last night and feel pretty lucky this morning.


Morning, gt. I celebrated #16 last week. Welcome to the club.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp .............. monring, Sonal.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> good morning. I haven't visited here before, but like the peace.


Oh, well, ..._there_ goes the neighborhood!

(Snort)

Just kidding Groove. Welcome to the Shang. 

Congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## KC4

(sigh) 
No baby news to report.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, gt. I celebrated #16 last week. Welcome to the club.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


thanks G, and crongrats to you on 16. I suppose I could whine about things, I've been working 7 days a week for months now with tons of work and rebranding my company in progress, I'm burnt to a hollow crisp. I haven't gotten out the enjoy summer even for one day. But I am flying out west this thurs. to go out on a sail boat for a week and spend some time on the island after, and then when I get back, hopefully catch the labor day weekend to cap the summer off.

I guess it beats unemployment so I should shut up.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> (sigh)
> No baby news to report.


We shall see, Kim. A watched phone seldom rings.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thanks G, and crongrats to you on 16. I suppose I could whine about things, I've been working 7 days a week for months now with tons of work and rebranding my company in progress, I'm burnt to a hollow crisp. I haven't gotten out the enjoy summer even for one day. But I am flying out west this thurs. to go out on a sail boat for a week and spend some time on the island after, and then when I get back, hopefully catch the labor day weekend to cap the summer off.
> 
> I guess it beats unemployment so I should shut up.


I hear you, gt. I have been teaching four courses this summer, having taught four courses in the six-week Intersession. I am pooped.

Bon voyage, mon ami.

You may call me Marc, by the way.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> I hear you, gt. I have been teaching four courses this summer, having taught four courses in the six-week Intersession. I am pooped.
> 
> Bon voyage, mon ami.
> 
> You may call me Marc, by the way.


ok, Marc,  If it's first name basis here, then mine is Tim.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ok, Marc,  If it's first name basis here, then mine is Tim.


Well, Tim, welcome to The Shang. Have a free cup or tea or coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Camán, I have a number of items that repeat on SAP with just a couple of changes. I also have a number of templates I set up in Pages documents to do just that.
> 
> For example, I have a template made for Twitter that looks like this:
> 
> Twitter post text here Read details at http://mybirdie.net
> 
> I would simply copy the new item headline from the current SAP and paste it over the "Twitter post text here", then select all, copy and paste the resulting line into the Tweet form. I would then close the file, clicking "don't save changes" and it would revert to my template.
> 
> Now autosave erases the template and leaves the entire headline there.
> 
> Also as part of autosave, they discontinued the "save as" option under the edit menu. Again if I wanted to change a .png file to a .jpg file. I simply used save as. Now I have to duplicate the file, then use "save" to trigger the options to make the change from .png to .jpg. (I do this to eliminate upload times as .jpg files are much smaller than .png files. And when one has the number of photos I do, it really adds to my time to unlock every photo now before I can change the size. Sometimes 'more is less' and I am finding that with Lion. Try opening any photo that is older than a day or two in Preview and then try to change its size. You will get this every time:


Ah so. 
A bad Apple.


----------



## friend

groovetube said:


> good morning. I haven't visited here before, but like the peace.
> 
> I celebrated my 16th wedding anniversary last night and feel pretty lucky this morning.


Oh how nice.
Congrats my friend.  :clap:

Happy anniversary.


----------



## friend

Welcome to the Shang Tim. 
I'm Camán (pron. kaMaaan).

Afternoon Rp, Sonal and Kim.

I'm having a nice day here. went to town with Daniel instead, since Aiofe
went out with Siobhán and Liam wanted to stay at home with Ciarán and Dylan.
Daniel and I bought sallad in the shop, bread, a cheese spiced up with chilli and cider.
Then we went down to a park and had a lovely lunch. I took some pictures for Joal too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Downloaded a self-made music library from old CDs I have for my new iPod Shuffle. I shall take this to the gym with me. There ae times when I am on the bike or treadmill and I am so bored looking out the window. This way, I can listen to my favorite songs.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I too have my own music, mostly old stuff that I enjoy, but I use my iPhone for this purpose. It's great to be out camping in a recliner chair with my own 'tunes' serenading me. BTW I never use the ear plug headphone thingies. I just place it next to me on the table and listen via the built in speakers.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Downloaded a self-made music library from old CDs I have for my new iPod Shuffle. I shall take this to the gym with me. There ae times when I am on the bike or treadmill and I am so bored looking out the window. This way, I can listen to my favorite songs.


treadmills and bikes can be really boring without music. I tend to do interval training which breaks up the monotony (gets better results too), or a spin class will keep you interested 

The first time I did one I was intimidated, but they often if it's a beginning class will let you go at your own pace.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I too have my own music, mostly old stuff that I enjoy, but I use my iPhone for this purpose. It's great to be out camping in a recliner chair with my own 'tunes' serenading me. BTW I never use the ear plug headphone thingies. I just place it next to me on the table and listen via the built in speakers.


I need the ear buds while on the bike or treadmill. Still, they are my tunes, so they shall serenade me while I exercise.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> treadmills and bikes can be really boring without music. I tend to do interval training which breaks up the monotony (gets better results too), or a spin class will keep you interested
> 
> The first time I did one I was intimidated, but they often if it's a beginning class will let you go at your own pace.


I do various times/distances on the treadmill and various bikes, and break these exercises up with resistance training. I am mainly focusing upon upper body development, but my main focus is to lose weight and strengthen my heart.

Tim, what brought you to The Shang for the first time today? Just curious, since all are welcome.


----------



## groovetube

peace and quiet.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see, Kim. A watched phone seldom rings.


OK. I won't even look at it then.


Dr.G. said:


> Downloaded a self-made music library from old CDs I have for my new iPod Shuffle. I shall take this to the gym with me. There ae times when I am on the bike or treadmill and I am so bored looking out the window. This way, I can listen to my favorite songs.


I use my own mix of tunes when I'm on the elliptical, running outside or on the treadmill. It makes the miles/time go way faster for me. I have to turn the volume down outside though, so I can still hear ambient noises, such as a truck coming at me.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> treadmills and bikes can be really boring without music. I tend to do interval training which breaks up the monotony (gets better results too), or a spin class will keep you interested
> 
> The first time I did one I was intimidated, but they often if it's a beginning class will let you go at your own pace.


I'm one who is intimidated by a spin class. Knowing me, I'd crash the bike.

I do the interval training though, and yes, it does yield better results. The variety also helps keep a better strength/flexibility balance, which I need to avoid muscle imbalance causing injury. Ack.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> peace and quiet.


Well, this is in keeping with the intent I hoped for in starting this thread. Paix, mon ami.

"In that it appears that the Monster Thread has died a quiet but noble death, I propose that this thread take it's place. Hopefully, it shall contain all that was good about the Monster Thread -- a thread of peace and tranquility, of humor/humour, wit, satire,and silliness. It was an oasis from all the troubling news that is all too real in the world "beyond the horizon". It provided all who came a cool drink of water and a momentary respite. "


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> OK. I won't even look at it then.
> 
> 
> I use my own mix of tunes when I'm on the elliptical, running outside or on the treadmill. It makes the miles/time go way faster for me. I have to turn the volume down outside though, so I can still hear ambient noises, such as a truck coming at me.


Well, let's hope for a healthy baby within the next 48 hours. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.

My outdoor running days have been replaced with the treadmill, bikes and the elliptical. I try to go 5-7 miles on all of them every other day or so. I recall the days before I came to St.John's when I used to run 7-11 miles a week outside on the streets of Athens, Georgia.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm one who is intimidated by a spin class. Knowing me, I'd crash the bike.
> 
> I do the interval training though, and yes, it does yield better results. The variety also helps keep a better strength/flexibility balance, which I need to avoid muscle imbalance causing injury. Ack.


Good idea, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you at Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I had a chance to come to Calgary at the end of the month or at the end of Sept. However, with the pups coming in a couple of weeks, my son and Deborah shall go out to Calgary for her family reunion, leaving me home with the doxies. I was going to go with her in late Sept. for her dad's birthday, with my son taking care of the doxies, but he may be going to TO for a year to seek work or to work on his masters. Such is Life.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Well, let's hope for a healthy baby within the next 48 hours. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.
> 
> My outdoor running days have been replaced with the treadmill, bikes and the elliptical. I try to go 5-7 miles on all of them every other day or so. I recall the days before I came to St.John's when I used to run 7-11 miles a week outside on the streets of Athens, Georgia.


Thanks!

Wow! 5-7 miles every other day is 10K training distances already! I hope that's not too much too soon. Your body _should _tell you if it is.


----------



## SINC

I will be in Calgary with the motor home next Wednesday night to visit an old friend. My buddy Russ and I are going on a five day road trip to do nothing but see sights and drink beer. Hehehe.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, this is in keeping with the intent I hoped for in starting this thread. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> "In that it appears that the Monster Thread has died a quiet but noble death, I propose that this thread take it's place. Hopefully, it shall contain all that was good about the Monster Thread -- a thread of peace and tranquility, of humor/humour, wit, satire,and silliness. It was an oasis from all the troubling news that is all too real in the world "beyond the horizon". It provided all who came a cool drink of water and a momentary respite. "


And the madness, don't forget the madness.
I am doing my best to keep the supplies up.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Wow! 5-7 miles every other day is 10K training distances already! I hope that's not too much too soon. Your body _should _tell you if it is.


yes it is a good amount. Running was my achilles heel when I first started training.

It's been a goal of mine to someday run a a marathon, but, maybe next year


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I had a chance to come to Calgary at the end of the month or at the end of Sept. However, with the pups coming in a couple of weeks, my son and Deborah shall go out to Calgary for her family reunion, leaving me home with the doxies. I was going to go with her in late Sept. for her dad's birthday, with my son taking care of the doxies, but he may be going to TO for a year to seek work or to work on his masters. Such is Life.


AAww. I hope there is some way you can get out to Calgary this year. 

In any event, I'd love to meet Deborah and Stephen, if only for a coffee, if they have time.

I wish Stephen the best of luck with his work search and masters. What kind of Masters is he doing?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I will be in Calgary with the motor home next Wednesday night to visit an old friend. My buddy Russ and I are going on a five day road trip to do nothing but see sights and drink beer. Hehehe.


Woot! Got time for a visit?


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> yes it is a good amount. Running was my achilles heel when I first started training.
> 
> It's been a goal of mine to someday run a a marathon, but, maybe next year


I'm registered for another 10K run in September here in Calgary, knees willing.

THen my next target is a half marathon. Then if I'm not dead yet, maaaaybe, a whole marathon.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> I wish Stephen the best of luck with his work search and masters. What kind of Masters is he doing?


This?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Woot! Got time for a visit?


Sure, why not? Will be in Drumheller Mon. and Tues, Calgary in the Chestermere area parked in my friend's driveway that night, then on to Cochrane Thursday and home Friday.


----------



## friend

Nite so.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Wow! 5-7 miles every other day is 10K training distances already! I hope that's not too much too soon. Your body _should _tell you if it is.


I do 1/2 to 1 mile on the treadmill, and then the rest on the two types of bikes I like to use ............ with about a quarter mile on the elliptical ............ which I have yet to master. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> yes it is a good amount. Running was my achilles heel when I first started training.
> 
> It's been a goal of mine to someday run a a marathon, but, maybe next year


Good for you, Tim. I once walked a marathon .............. along the actual marathon route in Greece.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> AAww. I hope there is some way you can get out to Calgary this year.
> 
> In any event, I'd love to meet Deborah and Stephen, if only for a coffee, if they have time.
> 
> I wish Stephen the best of luck with his work search and masters. What kind of Masters is he doing?


Not sure if there will be time. Her sister has the event planned down to the T with a bus to take everyone to Banff.

Stephen is toying with law or an MBA. Who knows ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm registered for another 10K run in September here in Calgary, knees willing.
> 
> THen my next target is a half marathon. Then if I'm not dead yet, maaaaybe, a whole marathon.


Good for you, Kim. The most I ever ran in one try was 7 miles when I was it tip-top shape, but that was only once and I have never even come close since. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Early day tomorrow as the finals shall start to flood on in ahead of the Monday at noon deadline. We shall see.

See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Take the opportunity and avail of JO's special end of the summer breakfast.
All the colours of the summer and of the coming autumn.

Having a cup of java and will soon talk to Joal on Skype.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Take the opportunity and avail of JO's special end of the summer breakfast.
> All the colours of the summer and of the coming autumn.
> 
> Having a cup of java and will soon talk to Joal on Skype.


Morning, Caman. A fine breakfast it is indeed.

I should try you on Skype once again this afternoon or evening here in St.John's. Hopefully, the connection shall be better this time. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, from another rainy day in Alberta. Sigh.

Marc, you should be interested in today's video on SAP. Gus the bull terrier, is a stubborn guy who wants things his own way.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 

I'm in revise, revise, revise mode this weekend...


----------



## groovetube

it's raining and I hear thunder this morning. Up early with a strong cup of kicking horse medium, still working day and night on a really large flash interactive 360 panoramic exploration site for 8 Hamilton historic sites.

I just may have to go visit these places now that I've 'been there' a couple hundred thousand times.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, from another rainy day in Alberta. Sigh.
> 
> Marc, you should be interested in today's video on SAP. Gus the bull terrier, is a stubborn guy who wants things his own way.


Morning, Don. I shall check this out when I have a free moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I'm in revise, revise, revise mode this weekend...


I hear you, Sister Sonal. I am in grade, grade, grade mode until the 16th.

Care for a cup of Sonal Special to calm your nerves?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> it's raining and I hear thunder this morning. Up early with a strong cup of kicking horse medium, still working day and night on a really large flash interactive 360 panoramic exploration site for 8 Hamilton historic sites.
> 
> I just may have to go visit these places now that I've 'been there' a couple hundred thousand times.


Morning, Tim. Send us the URLs when you have completed this project. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I hear you, Sister Sonal. I am in grade, grade, grade mode until the 16th.
> 
> Care for a cup of Sonal Special to calm your nerves?


Sounds good.

Am re-writing an argument so that 'argues' better.... then meeting a friend so that she can critique some of my other work, and then going back to this argument again.


----------



## mrjimmy

groovetube said:


> it's raining and I hear thunder this morning. Up early with a strong cup of kicking horse medium, still working day and night on a really large flash interactive 360 panoramic exploration site for 8 Hamilton historic sites.
> 
> I just may have to go visit these places now that I've 'been there' a couple hundred thousand times.


Morning everyone! Anyone watch Coronation Street on Sunday mornings?

Hey GT, if I may ask, what are the 8 sights?


----------



## groovetube

I'm not allowed to say anything while developing. But if you guess a number of them you'd likely be right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Am re-writing an argument so that 'argues' better.... then meeting a friend so that she can critique some of my other work, and then going back to this argument again.


Very wise move, Sonal. I have my wife look at the things I write for a non-academic perspective.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Morning everyone! Anyone watch Coronation Street on Sunday mornings?
> 
> Hey GT, if I may ask, what are the 8 sights?


Afternoon, Jim. Many, many years ago, when I first came to NL, I started to watch CS. Then I just stopped, and have not followed the show since. Still, there are people here in NL that would miss their own weddings to watch the latest episode of CS.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I'm not allowed to say anything while developing. But if you guess a number of them you'd likely be right.


The #1 site would have to be the homestead of Jason Jinglestars Hamilton, the first person to set foot upon what is now downtown Hamilton, ON. In his diary he writes about the beauty of the spot he would claim and upon which would build his home. He was a child of a First Nations woman and a British citizen who was looking for a place to call home in the New World. So, Hamilton, named after JJH, is a truly Canadian city. I have been there once, many years ago.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang!

Just a normal day here...not watching or waiting for anything, or anybody at all. Nope. Nothing. 
La la la tre la la dahhhh....

Sonal - Good luck with the revisionary work. 

Mr. J : Sorry, I will watch CSI, but not CS.

Don: Sorry about your weather. Our weather hasn't been great here either. Lots of thunderstorms and flash flooding. One poor guy drowned on Friday. 

Tim: Your project sounds huge, somewhat challenging, but as most things huge and challenging, very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

The baby shall come when she is ready to be born, Kim.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang!
> 
> Just a normal day here...not watching or waiting for anything, or anybody at all. Nope. Nothing.
> La la la tre la la dahhhh....
> 
> Sonal - Good luck with the revisionary work.
> 
> Mr. J : Sorry, I will watch CSI, but not CS.
> 
> Don: Sorry about your weather. Our weather hasn't been great here either. Lots of thunderstorms and flash flooding. One poor guy drowned on Friday.
> 
> Tim: Your project sounds huge, somewhat challenging, but as most things huge and challenging, very interesting.


it started off as a certain scope, and has since nearly quadrupled.


----------



## friend

Damn, damn, damn.
There has been a fatal motocross accident in Dalarna,Sweden and a Mac forum
friend that I've know for a long, long time told that his son had crashed his bike
and was feeling terrible. I sincerely hope it wasn't his son that died, he has
had enough of trouble lately, being laid off at 50 and all. But they are from Dalarna so....
He is not on the forum right now, which makes me even more worried.


----------



## friend

It look like by a freak incident it was two exact accidents,
so my friends son is most likely OK.
Sad news for the other man family though.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It look like by a freak incident it was two exact accidents,
> so my friends son is most likely OK.
> Sad news for the other man family though.


Good to hear that your friend's son is OK, but yes, it is "sad news for the other family".


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone wanting any grading to do ................ please contact me ASAP. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. I see that even JO has not arisen yet. Oh well, that allows me to tell you that today's video on SAP is something else. It's called Perpetuum Jazzile - Avsenik Medley and I can’t explain the music, but man are they having fun or what? Their energy and enthusiasm is addicting.

My buddy Russ and I leave this morning for Drumheller, then Calgary, Rocky Mountain House, the Pembina River Valley and then home on Friday. Seems fitting that it is raining again to begin our road trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. Guess I shall make breakfast for us all this morning.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Don that's quite a trip. With Rocky Mountain House you are not too far from my parents old stomping ground of Caroline.
Marc, you must be close to the count down with the pups? Is this brood from Gracie, and if so will this be her last litter? Not sure the exact number breeders allow their dogs to have, something around 4 to 7 isn't it?

Just cleaning up the house for sale here. We've sold the mansion in the sky so now I'm down to two, heading to one.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, you must be close to the count down with the pups? Is this brood from Gracie, and if so will this be her last litter? Not sure the exact number breeders allow their dogs to have, something around 4 to 7 isn't it?
> 
> Just cleaning up the house for sale here. We've sold the mansion in the sky so now I'm down to two, heading to one.......



Morning, Rp. This is Fanny's second litter, and by her size I would say we shall be closer to 7 than to 4 pups, although Deborah and I are hoping for just four this time. We shall see.

The "mansion in the sky" sold??? Sorry to hear that you had to part with it since it was your dream home. Such is Life. Good luck on the next sale.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yeah we had to sell the thing, but we have a nice home in Windsor. Not sure how long we will hold on to it .... I really like condo living and we may eventually go back to a condo "when I get older".......


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Had a productive weekend revising up my MFA application. I feel pretty comfortable with one part of it, but I'm very indecisive on the other part of it, so I think I will be overthinking it completely for the next while. 

Marc, I was able to get two of my writing teachers--both of whom are graduates of this program--to write references for me for this, so thank you again for your offer, but I think I'm covered. (And this gives you more time for marking.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yeah we had to sell the thing, but we have a nice home in Windsor. Not sure how long we will hold on to it .... I really like condo living and we may eventually go back to a condo "when I get older".......


I grew up in a small apartment, and when I got my first home it was like a mansion. The home I am currently in seems not as big, even though it is, in that every room seems to have a doxie in it ........... usually sleeping. 

Still, when I retire, we hope to move to Nova Scotia where we can downsize the home but get a bit of land for the doxies. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Had a productive weekend revising up my MFA application. I feel pretty comfortable with one part of it, but I'm very indecisive on the other part of it, so I think I will be overthinking it completely for the next while.
> 
> Marc, I was able to get two of my writing teachers--both of whom are graduates of this program--to write references for me for this, so thank you again for your offer, but I think I'm covered. (And this gives you more time for marking.)


Good for you, Sonal. I shall wish you well rather than to write a reference for you. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Have a safe trip Don.

I'm counting down 3 more days before I head out west. Out on the water for about a week, I don't think I'll even get cellphone range. I may twitch and freak out the first couple days. Perhaps I wont want to come back.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Have a safe trip Don.
> 
> I'm counting down 3 more days before I head out west. Out on the water for about a week, I don't think I'll even get cellphone range. I may twitch and freak out the first couple days. Perhaps I wont want to come back.


Tim, remember the old saying, "All roads lead to The Shang" ......... or is that Rome?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, thought of you when I came across this quote -- “The act of putting pen to paper encourages pause for thought, this in turn makes us think more deeply about life, which helps us regain our equilibrium. “ Norbet Platt This could also be said for a cup of Sonal Special.


----------



## Sonal

Thank you Marc... I like that quote.

More tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thank you Marc... I like that quote.
> 
> More tea?


Actually, I am drinking water right now, to hydrate myself. Going to the gym in about 10 minutes. Later ...........


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. I am right behind you. Put in a half hour on the bike and half hour on the treadmill. 9 miles later, I am pooped. Peace my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has made us a fine Tuesday breakfast, so we should partake, enjoy, and then get to work. Paix, mes ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Writing is both multidimensional and multifaceted. Writing expresses who you are as a person. It is both portable and permanent. It gives you a voice. We write to inform, to entertain, to express our thoughts, feelings and ideas. We use writing to argue a point. Every time we write our audience and purpose changes."

A student quoted what I wrote in my online text for her final ............... a very wise student.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, thought of you when I came across this quote -- “The act of putting pen to paper encourages pause for thought, this in turn makes us think more deeply about life, which helps us regain our equilibrium. “ Norbet Platt This could also be said for a cup of Sonal Special.


I really like this quote Marc. It has struck a profound chord in me... 

So how's everybody?


----------



## SINC

Fine thanks, Sharon. Morning all. Am in Drumheller, AB. this morning and in for a relaxing day. Have fun making pretty things with the Kaleidoscope on SAP this morning.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Elaine, Don and all. 

Painting the kitchen with Daniel, or more so with his help. 
Good so, he doesn't like to be used as a brush. 
Listening to Pink Floyd's Animal from which I took inspiration
from to my first album cover. You will notice if ye think about it.
..........................................................................................

 .....................  “He is God!…”

 ....................  He is God!
_
O Thou Almighty Lord!

Strengthen all mankind that they may do according to the instructions and teachings
recorded in these writings, so that wars and strifes may be eliminated from the world 
of man; that the roots of enmity may be destroyed and the foundations of love and 
affection be established; that the hearts may be filled with love and the souls be 
attracted; that wisdom may advance and the faces become brightened and illumined; 
that there be no more wars and strifes and that reconciliation and peace appear; 
that the Unity of the world of man may pitch its tent on the “apex of the horizons,” 
so that peoples and parties become as one nation, that different continents become 
as one continent and the whole earth as one land; that the sects of antagonizing and
dogmatic religions be unified; that the world of creation be adorned and all the people 
of the earth abide in unity and peace.

Verily, Thou art the Giver, the Bestower, the Beholder!_

(signed) Abdul-Baha Abbas.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> I really like this quote Marc. It has struck a profound chord in me...
> 
> So how's everybody?


Yes, I liked that quote as well, Sharon. All goes well with me as I try to finish up my grading by Friday as we then go into puppy-birthing mode here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc, Elaine, Don and all.
> 
> Painting the kitchen with Daniel, or more so with his help.
> Good so, he doesn't like to be used as a brush.
> Listening to Pink Floyd's Animal from which I took inspiration
> from to my first album cover. You will notice if ye think about it.
> 
> “He is God!…”
> 
> He is God!
> _
> O Thou Almighty Lord!
> 
> Strengthen all mankind that they may do according to the instructions and teachings
> recorded in these writings, so that wars and strifes may be eliminated from the world
> of man; that the roots of enmity may be destroyed and the foundations of love and
> affection be established; that the hearts may be filled with love and the souls be
> attracted; that wisdom may advance and the faces become brightened and illumined;
> that there be no more wars and strifes and that reconciliation and peace appear;
> that the Unity of the world of man may pitch its tent on the “apex of the horizons,”
> so that peoples and parties become as one nation, that different continents become
> as one continent and the whole earth as one land; that the sects of antagonizing and
> dogmatic religions be unified; that the world of creation be adorned and all the people
> of the earth abide in unity and peace.
> 
> Verily, Thou art the Giver, the Bestower, the Beholder!_
> 
> (signed) Abdul-Baha Abbas.


Good one, Caman. Sounds like you have that task well under control.


----------



## danalicious

Good afternoon Shang.
Rainy day out here today. A great day to be indoors trying to catch up on the pile of work. 
I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might like this article. THE EFFECTIVE TEACHER


----------



## Dr.G.

"By learning you will teach;
by teaching you will understand."
Yiddish Proverb


"Tell me and I will forget,
Show me and I will learn,
Involve me and I will understand."
Teton Lakota saying


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM here, so I am going to take a break with a nice cup of Sonal Special. A great way to relax.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone. 

Is that a fresh pot of tea I see? Lovely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Is that a fresh pot of tea I see? Lovely.


Right on time ............. just after 4PM there. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Right on time ............. just after 4PM there. How are you today?


Pretty good Marc. Having an unexpectedly quiet day. *knocks on wood* 

(Strangely, just I wrote that, the phone rang and it was a work matter.  )

Managed to settle some of my overthinking about my MFA application by doing something completely out of character and asking the co-ordinator a question. That's a remarkably fast way of getting things sorted. I should try it more. 

How are you today?


----------



## friend

Evening Marc, Dana, Sonal and all. 

Just finished the evening Skype with Joal.
We updated to the new version of Skype and got a lot of grief.
Frozen pictures, lost sound on and off and cut calls.
Probably from the same team the made Lion.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Marc, Dana, Sonal and all.
> 
> Just finished the evening Skype with Joal.
> We updated to the new version of Skype and got a lot of grief.
> Frozen pictures, lost sound on and off and cut calls.
> Probably from the same team the made Lion.


Evening, Caman. I am busy grading or I would Skype you.

I tried Facetime with someone I know with an iPad2 here in NL and it went well, much better than when I tried to Skype you with my iPad2.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pretty good Marc. Having an unexpectedly quiet day. *knocks on wood*
> 
> (Strangely, just I wrote that, the phone rang and it was a work matter.  )
> 
> Managed to settle some of my overthinking about my MFA application by doing something completely out of character and asking the co-ordinator a question. That's a remarkably fast way of getting things sorted. I should try it more.
> 
> How are you today?


Good for you, Sonal. Asking questions is the best way to help get some answers.

I am busy grading finals, but I am well ahead of my quota. We are taking Fanny in for an X-ray Thursday morning to see how many pups there are, and then we will be on Puppy Watch comes about Sunday. Very hectic, which is why I want all my grades in by Friday at noon.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. I am busy grading or I would Skype you.
> 
> I tried Facetime with someone I know with an iPad2 here in NL and it went well, much better than when I tried to Skype you with my iPad2.


We could try FaceTime during the weekend.


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> We updated to the new version of Skype and got a lot of grief.
> Frozen pictures, lost sound on and off and cut calls.
> Probably from the same team the made Lion.


Considering that Skype was recently bought by Microsoft ... I kind of doubt it.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> Considering that Skype was recently bought by Microsoft ... I kind of doubt it.


Of course not. 
It's just that Lion is playing up for me as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> We could try FaceTime during the weekend.


Sounds good. I will arrange a time sometime this weekend later in the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Calling it a night for grading ............ and pulling the pin. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Nite Marc and I'll say nite too.
Tomorrow me friends.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

What the heck. 
The breakfast from yesterday never got taken out?
No coffee, no tea and sour milk?
There is a note from JO:
Why should just the Postal workers be able to go on strike? 
"Gone bowling" JO.
Cheeky bugger him. :roll eyes:

By the way, are all the Postmen members of Letter-day Saints? 

Now for some coffee I made myself. :clap:
............................

Gracious God! But for fear of the Nimrod of tyranny and for the protection of the 
Abraham of justice, I would reveal unto thee that which, wert thou to abandon self 
and desire, would enable thee to dispense with aught else and to draw nigh unto 
this city. Be patient, however, until such time as God will have proclaimed His Cause. 
He, verily, rewardeth beyond measure them that endure with patience. 10 Inhale then 
the sweet savours of the spirit from the garment of hidden meanings, and say: 
“O ye that are immersed in the ocean of selflessness! Hasten to enter the City of
Immortality, if ye seek to ascend its heights.” 
And We exclaim: “Verily we are God’s, and to Him shall we return.”

Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for the coffee. I shall make out OtHD Breakfast myself. JO on strike????


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.

Damn Communists. 
This is how it goes when you hire a Capitalist. Oh these Liberals and Green party 
people. Why can't these Anarchist be like everybody else and not vote at all, instead 
casting there votes on single issue parties. That's what I always have said, how can 
you trust some who believes in God. Those humanist and atheists are totally unreliable. 
I never know that JO subscribed to all of that. 

:lmao:

"If you have an urge to complain about everything and everyone,
do it in one go and start afresh detached from all and sundry. 
Don't spend a lifetime oozing of sulphur and brimstone."
Camán


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> Damn Communists.
> This is how it goes when you hire a Capitalist. Oh these Liberals and Green party
> people. Why can't these Anarchist be like everybody else and not vote at all, instead
> casting there votes on single issue parties. That's what I always have said, how can
> you trust some who believes in God. Those humanist and atheists are totally unreliable.
> I never know that JO subscribed to all of that.
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> "If you have an urge to complain about everything and everyone,
> do it in one go and start afresh detached from all and sundry.
> Don't spend a lifetime oozing of sulphur and brimstone."
> Camán


Caman, you are thinking of a different Jamie Oliver. Our JO strives to improve unhealthy diets and poor cooking habits in the United Kingdom and The Shang. Jamie Oliver's speciality is Italian cuisine, although he has a broad international repertoire. Of course, he loves Irish food, Irish poetry, Irish pubs, Irish beer ........... and just about everything Irish. So, let's cut him a bit of slack.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, you are thinking of a different Jamie Oliver. Our JO strives to improve unhealthy diets and poor cooking habits in the United Kingdom and The Shang. Jamie Oliver's speciality is Italian cuisine, although he has a broad international repertoire. Of course, he loves Irish food, Irish poetry, Irish pubs, Irish beer ........... and just about everything Irish. So, let's cut him a bit of slack.


He has been misled by his evil twin Jourguth Oliver. 
The chef that uses too much cayenne pepper and chili.
Even the Tabasco people fear him.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> He has been misled by his evil twin Jourguth Oliver.
> The chef that uses too much cayenne pepper and chili.
> Even the Tabasco people fear him.


So that is his secret ingredient to give the coffee a bit of bite -- Tobasco. Who would have thought it to be the secret ingredient????


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> So that is his secret ingredient to give the coffee a bit of bite -- Tobasco. Who would have thought it to be the secret ingredient????


It is and I found him.
He never went on strike. His brother made him write the letter, 
but then JO sneaked of and hid in the pantry until Jourguth left.
He said he will make it up by doing a special lunch with only happy ingredients.
He told that he and Jourguth are not related to him at all. It's a made up story in order
to get close to JO. Jourguth is actually from Hamburg, sent by the town officials 
to try to get Jo's secret recipe for hamburger. 
They failed once again. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It is and I found him.
> He never went on strike. His brother made him write the letter,
> but then JO sneaked of and hid in the pantry until Jourguth left.
> He said he will make it up by doing a special lunch with only happy ingredients.
> He told that he and Jourguth are not related to him at all. It's a made up story in order
> to get close to JO. Jourguth is actually from Hamburg, sent by the town officials
> to try to get Jo's secret recipe for hamburger.
> They failed once again. :clap:


I could use a "special lunch" today. Had a quick bowl of multi-grain cereal with lots of fresh fruit for breakfast and now it is back to grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!! Just read this in the online version of the ehMacLand Gazette --

"Michelin-starred celebrity chef Gordon Ramsay is taking over the chef duties at The Cafe Chez Marc.

The star of Hell's Kitchen and Kitchen Nightmares, best known for his crotchety coaching skills, scathing feedback and counterintuitive customer service skills already has 25 restaurants linked to his name, though The Cafe Chez Marc, known for its fine Canadian foods and specialty teas and coffees, will be his first venture in Canada. He's partnering with the owner of the Cafe, Marc Glassman."

This is news to me!!!!


----------



## friend

News to me too.
I thought that he was in taking a leave,
being on the brink of collapse due to exhaustion.
I heard he was run Fawthy Towers in Torquay.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, good afternoon Caman. Packing up to close the deal on the condo in LaSalle, so by the 20th will be down to only two homes.....it's a start.

Marc, you must be quite anxious with the pups coming and the pressure of grading .... sometimes I wonder how you do it. It seems to me that you carry an above average course load ... I know you love doing it, but sometimes it must be draining.

Caman I have a nice cinnamon roll recipe on the "advice on bread machines" thread. Very moist ... JO would like them.

A good cinnamon roll is my favourite pastry. I have to really watch my sugar intake so when I save enough credits they are really a treat.

I decided to add the recipe here:

Ingredients

1/4 cup warm water
1/4 cup butter, melted
1/2 (3.4 ounce) package instant vanilla pudding mix
1 cup warm milk
1 egg, room temperature
1 tablespoon white sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
4 cups bread flour
1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast

1/4 cup butter, softened
1 cup brown sugar
4 teaspoons ground cinnamon
3/4 cup chopped pecans

1/2 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup butter, softened
1 cup confectioners' sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/2 teaspoons milk
Directions

In the pan of your bread machine, combine water, melted butter, vanilla pudding, warm milk, egg, 1 tablespoon sugar, salt, bread flour and yeast. Set machine to Dough cycle; press Start.
When Dough cycle has finished, turn dough out onto a lightly floured surface and roll into a 17x10 inch rectangle. Spread with softened butter. In a small bowl, stir together brown sugar, cinnamon and pecans. Sprinkle brown sugar mixture over dough.
Roll up dough, beginning with long side. Slice into 16 one inch slices and place in 9x13 buttered pan. Let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 45 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
Bake in preheated oven for 15 to 20 minutes. While rolls bake, stir together cream cheese, softened butter, confectioners' sugar, vanilla and milk. Remove rolls from oven and top with frosting.


----------



## friend

Morning Rp.

Thanks for the recipe. We will try it at the weekend in our newly painted kitchen.
Good luck with the flat.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> News to me too.
> I thought that he was in taking a leave,
> being on the brink of collapse due to exhaustion.
> I heard he was run Fawthy Towers in Torquay.


Well, I am not sure I want his style of being the main chef in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, good afternoon Caman. Packing up to close the deal on the condo in LaSalle, so by the 20th will be down to only two homes.....it's a start.
> 
> Marc, you must be quite anxious with the pups coming and the pressure of grading .... sometimes I wonder how you do it. It seems to me that you carry an above average course load ... I know you love doing it, but sometimes it must be draining.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning, Rp. Kudos on soon being down to two homes.
> 
> Yes, we shall be on puppy watch as of Sunday. Re the extra teaching, I have always worked hard, so this is no real problem. My divorce really drained me and I was playing catchup for years. Then the renos needed for the foster child, on top of normal renos and upkeep over the years, put a strain on my budget. MUN is only now at the mid-point of what Atlantic Universities are paying. I could make more if I was a literacy specialist in TO. Still, I am not complaining. Hopefully, in three years or so, I shall retire. We shall see.
> 
> Now, back to grading ....................... XX)
Click to expand...


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. If you do nothing else today, don not miss the video on SAP today called Il Volo. It will astound you. Just packing to head over to Chestermere to visit an old friend who now works at the Calgary Herald.


----------



## KC4

Hi Shang,

Granddaughter arrived safe and sound this morning after about 30 hours of labour. The parents are both doing fine but exhausted, naturally. 

No name chosen yet.

As we all have been awake for 36+ hours (and at the hospital for most of that), we'll be taking a nap before heading back to the hospital later today.

Don - Are you in town/Chestermere now? If so, how long are you sticking around?


----------



## groovetube

congrats KC4!


----------



## KC4

Thanks Groove! 

Now I had better go lay down, before I fall down. That may be a challenge in itself though, It's grand central station here today with emails, texts and telephone calls.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Kim!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Shang,
> 
> Granddaughter arrived safe and sound this morning after about 30 hours of labour. The parents are both doing fine but exhausted, naturally.
> 
> No name chosen yet.
> 
> As we all have been awake for 36+ hours (and at the hospital for most of that), we'll be taking a nap before heading back to the hospital later today.
> 
> Don - Are you in town/Chestermere now? If so, how long are you sticking around?


Mazel tov, Kim. My well wishes to one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Tim .............. afternoon, Sonal. How are you both today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Taking a break from grading and will set off for the gym in a bit. I have to admit that I do sleep better with this sort of exercise.


----------



## friend

Congratulations Kim, mom and dad.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful pics, Caman, for what must be a beautiful little girl.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Tim .............. afternoon, Sonal. How are you both today?


I'm good thx, hope you're well. I'm packing for the big disconnect. Let's see how long it'll be before I jump in the water swimming ashore hunting for a signal.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. I am right behind you. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I'm good thx, hope you're well. I'm packing for the big disconnect. Let's see how long it'll be before I jump in the water swimming ashore hunting for a signal.


Evening, Tim. This is why I don't have a cell phone. Being a teleprofessor, I need to work online. So, when I am off-line, unless I want to be connected, I am not. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin and call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## danalicious

Congratulations Kim! What an exciting time!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, time to rise and shine.

Kim, congrats on the granddaughter. Plumbing problems sent us home early as a hot water line burst in the rig and sent 10 gallons of water into the basement before I discovered it. Trying to get a service appointment today or tomorrow. What a mess to clean up when one is working in such a confined space that I could only use a towel to soak it up and wring it out. Took me 90 minutes to get it dry.

It was not often that Johnny Carson was ever stuck for words, but Jane Fonda did just that many years ago when she zinged Johnny with a story on today's video on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear about the plumbing problems. Love old JC clips. I really miss him on TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO seems to be back and cooking away as if nothing happened. Strange ......... but a very tasty heart-friendly breakfast this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc, Don and all. 
Hope ye are well this morning.

A happy ending so. 
Lets give him a raise and a new chefs hat.

Been to the dentist, a friend of mine.
$90.00 for fixing a cracked tooth. He is too kind he is. 
Now it's time for lunch. 
I can smell fried mushrooms and onions in butter and cream sauce on rye. Wohoooooo!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like you are in a good mood these days .................... I wonder why???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from the vet's office. Fanny was X-rayed and he saw 7 pups in this litter. We were hoping for 4-5, but 7 is my lucky number so maybe we shall get a good show dog out of this litter. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Sounds like you are in a good mood these days .................... I wonder why???????????


Well Marc my friend, how can I be anything else when I have
such a wonderful girlfriend. 
She and her son is at her parents to sort out a land deal that 
we are doing. She got a few plot of land today and thought that it's 
good for the kids so they can get a plot each. Nice thinking indeed.

She has also bought land where we will have a small farm growing 
mango, aloe vera and indigious plant. We will be able to manage 
it from here with going down there once or twice a year.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Well Marc my friend, how can I be anything else when I have
> such a wonderful girlfriend.
> She and her son is at her parents to sort out a land deal that
> we are doing. She got a few plot of land today and thought that it's
> good for the kids so they can get a plot each. Nice thinking indeed.
> 
> She has also bought land where we will have a small farm growing
> mango, aloe vera and indigious plant. We will be able to manage
> it from here with going down there once or twice a year.


Interesting. I love mangos, and aloe vera is an important plant in natural remedies. Kudos.


----------



## friend

Marc, here is my Swedish MacForum friend Mats little darling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. Looks like a standard smooth red doxie. Ours are standard wirehaired wild boar doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are thinking of a summer theme for the new pups, and we decided on summer songs for their CKC registration name (e.g., Harbour Deep's Surfer Girl). So, help us out ............ what are some of your favorite summer-theme songs?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We are thinking of a summer theme for the new pups, and we decided on summer songs for their CKC registration name (e.g., Harbour Deep's Surfer Girl). So, help us out ............ what are some of your favorite summer-theme songs?


Well, allow me to start:


“Breeze” After Summer Breeze by Seals and Croft.

“Wind” After Summer Wind by Frank Sinatra

“Rain” After Summer Rain by Johnny Rivers 

“Summer” After Summer Side of Life by Gordon Lightfoot

“Fling” After Summer Fling by k.d. Lang

“Siam” After Summer in Siam by The Pogues

“Happy” After Happy Summer Days by Ronnie Dove

Yer welcome.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, allow me to start:
> 
> 
> “Breeze” After Summer Breeze by Seals and Croft.
> 
> “Wind” After Summer Wind by Frank Sinatra
> 
> “Rain” After Summer Rain by Johnny Rivers
> 
> “Summer” After Summer Side of Life by Gordon Lightfoot
> 
> “Fling” After Summer Fling by k.d. Lang
> 
> “Siam” After Summer in Siam by The Pogues
> 
> “Happy” After Happy Summer Days by Ronnie Dove
> 
> Yer welcome.


Great. Thanks, Sinc. My brain is dead from all the grading. I can only think of Beach Boys and Jan and Dean songs.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Speak with your tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Breakfast on the table, but still no explanation about yesterday from JO.
JO singing "We will rock you" in the kitchen 
and his wife's dancing in the garden. 
Those English. 

Joal will be home later today from 2 days at her parents.
She got the deeds on the land. She said there are enough 
plots that all the kids can have a piece each.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán. Glad to hear things are going well with you.

Check out "This Can’t Be Happening" on SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman ......... morning, Don.

JO seems in a good mood this morning. Guess he is back making out TGiF Breakfast once again. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Morning Don and Marc. 

Painting the kitchen and sorting out the tool cupboard.

Joal is coming home this afternoon so there will be Skyping tonight.
Now it's tops 4 month until she comes and maybe only 3, but we won't
know for another2 weeks.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Seems Sonal's tweet to Atwood has sparked some additional interest:

From today's Toronto Star:


Acclaimed Canadian director Norman Jewison says he was “shocked” by Doug Ford’s dismissive comments on Margaret Atwood, accusing the city councillor of betraying the author and all Canadian artists.

Asked by CBC Radio if he had any comment on Ford’s statement last month — after Atwood criticized his desire to close libraries — that, “If she walked by me, I wouldn’t have a clue who she is” — the 85-year-old director of films including Moonstruck and Jesus Christ Superstar didn’t hold back.

“I don’t think we celebrate our artists like we should and other countries celebrate them. So when you get somebody in Toronto on the city council and he doesn’t know who Margaret Atwood is, that’s shocking to me. I’m just absolutely shocked,” he said.

“The world knows who Margaret Atwood is. I mean, why doesn’t he?” said Jewison, the Toronto-born, U of T-educated founder of the Canadian Film Centre on Bayview Ave.

“Where does he live — in a hole somewhere?”

Jewison noted he has made many films on the theme of betrayal, adding: “I felt that Margaret Atwood was betrayed, but I felt all Canadian artists were betrayed by a statement like that. It just shocked me.”

The comments are the latest fallout from the Atwood-Ford spat, which started with Atwood, a frequent Twitter user, simply retweeting a petition to save Toronto libraries from cuts or privatization. The Star reported that her followers crashed the server hosting the online petition.

The Alias Grace author then criticized Doug Ford’s erroneous comment that there are more libraries in his ward than Tim Hortons and that he would happily close one of them.

After a meeting that looked at proposed budget cuts, including closing libraries, the councillor fired back: “Well, good luck to Margaret Atwood. I don’t even know her. If she walked by me, I wouldn’t have a clue who she is.” He also suggested she should get elected if she wants to weigh in.

The next day Ford clarified his comments, saying: “Everyone knows who Margaret Atwood is. But if she were to come up to 98 per cent of the people, they wouldn’t know who she was. But I think she’s a great writer and I look forward to her input.”

Since then, several allies of Mayor Ford on council have said they won’t vote to close libraries.

Atwood has accepted an invitation to tour the newly renovated main library in Hamilton, after Mayor Bob Bratina said her spat with Doug Ford “inspired us here in Hamilton to express to you our support for Canadian literature and culture.”


I guess you could say that with the recent comments by Mr. Jewison, Ford is making a spectacle of himself........but I wouldn't know Ford if I walked by him so.........


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like you are still in a good mood today. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Seems Sonal's tweet to Atwood has sparked some additional interest:
> 
> From today's Toronto Star:
> 
> 
> Acclaimed Canadian director Norman Jewison says he was “shocked” by Doug Ford’s dismissive comments on Margaret Atwood, accusing the city councillor of betraying the author and all Canadian artists.
> 
> Asked by CBC Radio if he had any comment on Ford’s statement last month — after Atwood criticized his desire to close libraries — that, “If she walked by me, I wouldn’t have a clue who she is” — the 85-year-old director of films including Moonstruck and Jesus Christ Superstar didn’t hold back.
> 
> “I don’t think we celebrate our artists like we should and other countries celebrate them. So when you get somebody in Toronto on the city council and he doesn’t know who Margaret Atwood is, that’s shocking to me. I’m just absolutely shocked,” he said.
> 
> “The world knows who Margaret Atwood is. I mean, why doesn’t he?” said Jewison, the Toronto-born, U of T-educated founder of the Canadian Film Centre on Bayview Ave.
> 
> “Where does he live — in a hole somewhere?”
> 
> Jewison noted he has made many films on the theme of betrayal, adding: “I felt that Margaret Atwood was betrayed, but I felt all Canadian artists were betrayed by a statement like that. It just shocked me.”
> 
> The comments are the latest fallout from the Atwood-Ford spat, which started with Atwood, a frequent Twitter user, simply retweeting a petition to save Toronto libraries from cuts or privatization. The Star reported that her followers crashed the server hosting the online petition.
> 
> The Alias Grace author then criticized Doug Ford’s erroneous comment that there are more libraries in his ward than Tim Hortons and that he would happily close one of them.
> 
> After a meeting that looked at proposed budget cuts, including closing libraries, the councillor fired back: “Well, good luck to Margaret Atwood. I don’t even know her. If she walked by me, I wouldn’t have a clue who she is.” He also suggested she should get elected if she wants to weigh in.
> 
> The next day Ford clarified his comments, saying: “Everyone knows who Margaret Atwood is. But if she were to come up to 98 per cent of the people, they wouldn’t know who she was. But I think she’s a great writer and I look forward to her input.”
> 
> Since then, several allies of Mayor Ford on council have said they won’t vote to close libraries.
> 
> Atwood has accepted an invitation to tour the newly renovated main library in Hamilton, after Mayor Bob Bratina said her spat with Doug Ford “inspired us here in Hamilton to express to you our support for Canadian literature and culture.”
> 
> 
> I guess you could say that with the recent comments by Mr. Jewison, Ford is making a spectacle of himself........but I wouldn't know Ford if I walked by him so.........


Good one, Rp. I could walk by Doug Ford and not know who he was ........... but I have seen MA in person.

So, how are you housing transactions/movings going today?


----------



## friend

Are all teen boys totally empty of feelings?
I asked Dylan to go out into the kitchen and check it out.
He get irritated and sticks his head in the doorway. 
I ask him to go in: 
"Why?
So you can check it out.
Why?
To see what you think about it.
It just paint!"

Sometimes it is so depressing to talk to teens. 
Luckily Hanna gives more response and Siobhán is not too bad either.


----------



## SINC

Rp, I just have to weigh in on this story debate. This has been blown out of all proportion by the media and Norman Jewison is being just as ignorant as Ford.

Consider the original quote:

“Well, good luck to Margaret Atwood. I don’t even know her. If she walked by me, I wouldn’t have a clue who she is.”

All Ford said is that he does not know what Margaret Atwood looks like and nothing more. He did not say he's never heard of her at all. He simply noted that if she walked by him, he would not recognize her.

That noted, to be completely honest, neither would I know her if she walked by me. She would be no more than one more elderly lady to me, and by that I mean no disrespect, it is simply the fact of the matter. Jewison's comments are slanted and disingenuous at best and purely designed to add fuel to the fire.

This is much ado about nothing and some editor is having a field day with this nonsense, catering to a gullible public.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, yeah I know, but it is fun to see this stuff, T.O. politics is usually quite boring. 

Marc, we will be moved into the new home *( partially ) on the 19th as that is the closing date for the condo.....then on to bowmanville.

We are already looking into updating the kitchen .... got to have room for the bread maker.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, we will be moved into the new home *( partially ) on the 19th as that is the closing date for the condo.....then on to bowmanville.
> 
> We are already looking into updating the kitchen .... got to have room for the bread maker.......


Kitchen renosXX):greedy: We had it done last year. We have a great kitchen, very costly, but at least it is now done. Bonne chance, mon ami. How is May-Belle adjusting to all the moves?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, May-Belle seems to be doing okay. We have been in constant motion the last month or so it seems, but she is adjusting fairly well. She does get anxious but Tovah can get her calmed down. So far we have had no problems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, May-Belle seems to be doing okay. We have been in constant motion the last month or so it seems, but she is adjusting fairly well. She does get anxious but Tovah can get her calmed down. So far we have had no problems.


Good to hear, Rp. Say hey to Tovah for me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. I am right behind you. Spent an hour in the gym and I am pumped and pooped. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Right behind you gents. I do seem to arise about the same time despite the time zone difference.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I see JO is back on the job with a heart smart buffet this morning. Speaking of smart, check out today's SAP video of a crow using a tool to gain access to his food. Smart bird indeed.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all. 
Or rather good afternoon.

I noticed that JO got the old espresso machine working and I'm going for my 
3rd one now. I will be the worlds fastest Camán today. 

The kitchen came out quite nicely. I will post pics after the protection temp
has been removed. It was so nice to have breakfast in a nice looking kitchen.
But first I had me a Skype fix. Had an hour long talk with my Joal.
....................................

_O SON OF MAN! 
My eternity is My creation, I have created it for thee.
Make it the garment of thy temple. 
My unity is My handiwork; I have wrought it for thee; 
clothe thyself therewith, that thou mayest be to all eternity 
the revelation of My everlasting being._
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don ........... morning, Caman. Now that my grades are all in I am able to relax in the morning and sleep in to about 730AM. Starting tomorrow, we are on puppy watch. Any day now. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone.

Good afternoon Caman.

I hope you all have a nice day! Two straight days of sun so far! Whooo! We didn't have much of a summer this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. We have had a poor summer as well here in St.John's.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all.



SINC said:


> Speaking of smart, check out today's SAP video of a crow using a tool to gain access to his food. Smart bird indeed.


Crows are amazingly intelligent. Once, at a outdoor patio at a restaurant, we saw a crow fly down onto a table with some little creamers sitting in a dish. (The kind that are a little plastic cup with a foil top that you peel off.) One by one he poked his beak through the foil top, tilted his head back with the container still on his beak and poured the cream down his throat. The waitress said "we try to get the creamers back under cover right after our patrons leave, but he's pretty quick."



friend said:


> The kitchen came out quite nicely.


The best thing about renovations is when they're _done_. *We've just finished renovating our family room - paint on the ceiling and walls, new windows, and new carpet. The biggest job was dealing with the fireplace as some tiling had to be done around it to get it within the fire code. 

Now we just have to decide how to arrange the furniture. The only thing that's in there right now is the Nordic Track and the TV. The combination works quite well!

*We, not in the "I actually participated sense", but 'we' in the 'my husband did some of the work, supervised the contractors for the rest, and wrote the cheques to the contractors when they were done, and I made appreciative noises when it was done.



sharonmac09 said:


> We didn't have much of a summer this year.





Dr.G. said:


> We have had a poor summer as well here in St.John's.


Summer has to be more a 'state of mind' than anything, I think. I'm glad that we haven't had a scorcher this year - cool weather and a bit of moisture keeps the forest fire potential a bit lower. But we've had a few days when it hasn't rained, and spent some time out on the deck when it wasn't. No sun burns this year either! All in all, quite content with the weather here when I am home! 

Of course, this is all tempered by the fact that I've been traveling so much this summer that it's easier to count the days I've been home in July and August (10) than the work trips I've been on. I've lost count, but I know I've been in Alberta alone three times since Canada Day and I'll be there again next week. 

The good thing about traveling for work is my husband stays home and takes care of the renovations while I'm gone. So one week I leave and come home and the ceiling is painted. The next trip - the walls are done. He's starting on the siding (outside) soon now that he's got a contractor lined up for the work. Hopefully it will get done before our annual rain festival starts (it's an 8 month festival). I'll be glad to be away for all that hammering & sawing! 

(My contribution to all the renovations is actually earning the money that pays for them. It works out.)

Hope you're all having a good day, a good week, and a good summer. Off to wash clothes and pack for another business trip.

Edit: 300+ classic cars in town this weekend for the annual Sleepy Hollow Rod Run and Show 'n Shine. The Rod Run was last night, and today is the Show 'n Shine. Looks like a good day for it. Drag races up at the airport tomorrow. Joys of small town living.

Edit #2: According to the website it's actually 450+ classic cars this year ... you'd love it, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Summer has to be more a 'state of mind' than anything, I think. I'm glad that we haven't had a scorcher this year - cool weather and a bit of moisture keeps the forest fire potential a bit lower. But we've had a few days when it hasn't rained, and spent some time out on the deck when it wasn't. No sun burns this year either! All in all, quite content with the weather here when I am home!
> 
> Of course, this is all tempered by the fact that I've been traveling so much this summer that it's easier to count the days I've been home in July and August (10) than the work trips I've been on. I've lost count, but I know I've been in Alberta alone three times since Canada Day and I'll be there again next week.
> 
> The good thing about traveling for work is my husband stays home and takes care of the renovations while I'm gone. So one week I leave and come home and the ceiling is painted. The next trip - the walls are done. He's starting on the siding (outside) soon now that he's got a contractor lined up for the work. Hopefully it will get done before our annual rain festival starts (it's an 8 month festival). I'll be glad to be away for all that hammering & sawing!
> 
> (My contribution to all the renovations is actually earning the money that pays for them. It works out.)



Afternoon, Elaine. I am with you some of your points. I can't hammer in a nail straight, but I am able to teach extra courses which will be used to hire folks who are experts in construction. A win-win situation.

As for summer, I was indoors grading for most of the bad weather, so it did not phase me. Now that I am off for three weeks, the sun in shining brightly with 21C temps. This is a great time to catch up on gardening.

We don't have a "rain festival", but this summer was our "fog festival".

Paix, mon ami. Bon voyage.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for that link Elaine, you're right, I love it!


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Thanks for that link Elaine, you're right, I love it!


You'd fit right in out here for these two weeks in August, Don. Being literary and liking cars, that is.

The first weekend is 'The Festival of the Written Arts'. Writers from all over Canada come here for readings of their works to appreciative audiences who also come from all over. Over the years quite of number of notable writers have graced our locale. This year's apparent highlight was Maggie Trudeau.

The Rod Run and Show 'n Shine car show (nicknamed the Festival of the _Rolling_ Arts) started about 15 years ago. Originally it was on the same weekend, but the organizers soon saw the error of their ways (for some reason the two crowds just didn't mix...) and now the festivals are on consecutive weekends. 

Keeps the place hopping!


----------



## Dr.G.

I heard Margaret Trudeau speak at a luncheon to raise awareness for mental health. Her life story is amazing as to all she faced in her life.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, with 19C temps and clear skies. Deborah will be on Fanny-watch for the next couple of hours as I bring my telescope out on the back deck and do some stargazing. Later ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. We shall see who is making what tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

JO has a gorgeous Sunday brunch on the table and the theme 
for the days is hot and cold. Both regarding spices and temperature.

A wee bit cloudy here, but a pleasant 20C. 
I have set the chores for the kids for the day and already half of them are done.
I will also have a chore chart done for them, ready for tomorrow.
No more explanations on why. They will listen and obey and that it will be my parental 
gift to them. Da is in charge, he makes the rules and he will not be questioned.
Love is separate from this. My love they already have, and now they will have the chance 
to see and learn from me. I will take care of my task and they will take care of theirs. 

I am well on my way with what I need to take care of today, 
but right now it's coffee break.


----------



## friend

O SON OF MAN! 
Thou art My dominion and My dominion perisheth not; 
wherefore fearest thou thy perishing? 
Thou art My light and My light shall never be extinguished; 
why dost thou dread extinction? 
Thou art My glory and My glory fadeth not; 
thou art My robe and My robe shall never be outworn. 
Abide then in thy love for Me, that thou mayest find Me in the realm of glory.
*Bahá’u’lláh*


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, sounds like you have all in fine order today. An interesting conversion of an old Soviet aircraft carrier to a luxury hotel on SAP this morning.


----------



## friend

Morning Don.

Yes it was a good set up and it worked.
The kids even did most of their chores straight away
and then we had a nice lunch together. No fighting or
arguing. Just working together.
I even impressed my dear Joal with following her advise 
from this morning about turning things around, and that I
did straight away. Her and me will make a great team.

Now I will make myself an espresso and check out SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman ............ afternoon, Don. Sounds like a fine morning/afternoon for one and all today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A glorious day to be outside working in the garden -- mowing, raking, weeding, etc.


----------



## groovetube

Hi all, day 3 on the boat, I'm on salt spring island. Beautiful place. But terrible 3G


----------



## friend

Evening Tim.

Then I presume your sea legs or fully functional by now.
What kind of boat is it?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Hi all, day 3 on the boat, I'm on salt spring island. Beautiful place. But terrible 3G


Evening, Tim. I navigated my brother-in-laws yacht around SSI, but we never made land there. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Tim.
> 
> Then I presume your sea legs or fully functional by now.
> What kind of boat is it?


Evening, Caman. How was your day?


----------



## friend

Hi Marc. 
A fine day it was indeed.
Hope yours were as well.

Nite me friends,
Time for Sandman country.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> A fine day it was indeed.
> Hope yours were as well.
> 
> Nite me friends,
> Time for Sandman country.


Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fanny's temps are starting to move downwards, so we are no officially in puppy mode. When her temps really drop and then suddenly spike up, puppies are on their way. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis. Speak with you all tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we might be using some of the names you suggested re the Summer Theme. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, we might be using some of the names you suggested re the Summer Theme. Merci.


Wow Marc, that would be a great honour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow Marc, that would be a great honour.


Donny is also in the running for call names. 

No pups today, however, since Fanny's temps are back up. We shall have to wait another day for little Donny. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

JO has a fine breakfast waiting for us this morning ............. to greet us when we rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## danalicious

Good morning Marc.
JO has prepared a gorgeous breakfast - thank you!
We had a busy weekend filled with family and friends. My youngest expressed his feelings about the move here quite clearly when he said he really likes having his whole family in our house. 
How was everyone else's weekend?
Any pups yet Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Good morning Marc.
> JO has prepared a gorgeous breakfast - thank you!
> We had a busy weekend filled with family and friends. My youngest expressed his feelings about the move here quite clearly when he said he really likes having his whole family in our house.
> How was everyone else's weekend?
> Any pups yet Marc?


Morning, Dana. I remember how Stephen was when we moved into a new home when he was 8. We moved all of two blocks from our former home, but it was traumatic for him nonetheless. So, good to have a positive response from him.

No, Fanny's temps are still up, so until they plunge a couple of degrees, we are at least a day away form any delivery. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Imagine when you were a kid of 12 painting your initials on each side of a quarter with your Mom's nail polish, then spending it on candy. What's the odds nearly 25 years later of you receiving that same quarter in your pocket change? An interesting yarn on SAP this morning.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today? Did you and Gordon ever take that mini-vacation?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you today? Did you and Gordon ever take that mini-vacation?


The plan is to go the weekend after next.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The plan is to go the weekend after next.


Well, bon voyage, mon amie. 

How is your stress level these days?


----------



## eMacMan

I am somewhat back after a two month non-holiday. No TV, very limited computer time and way too much work of the non-paying variety. Surprisingly I did not miss the TV at all. Nor was not having a computer close at hand an issue. At this point I would happily disconnect the TV here at home but have reason to believe that Shaw would simply up our internet bill to compensate.

Did make a surprising discovery about Craigs list. A lot of users seem to be paranoid about simply picking up a telephone. Either that or are brain damaged to such an extent that they were unable to recognize a phone number. Still I managed to sell most of the items I had listed.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I am somewhat back after a two month non-holiday. No TV, very limited computer time and way too much work of the non-paying variety. Surprisingly I did not miss the TV at all. Nor was not having a computer close at hand an issue. At this point I would happily disconnect the TV here at home but have reason to believe that Shaw would simply up our internet bill to compensate.
> 
> Did make a surprising discovery about Craigs list. A lot of users seem to be paranoid about simply picking up a telephone. Either that or are brain damaged to such an extent that they were unable to recognize a phone number. Still I managed to sell most of the items I had listed.


Welcome home, Bob. Sounds as if you are in need of a vacation. Luckily, The Shang offers such an oasis until you go somewhere more interesting.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, bon voyage, mon amie.
> 
> How is your stress level these days?


Paraphrasing Spinal Tap, it goes to eleven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Paraphrasing Spinal Tap, it goes to eleven.


Well, some Sonal Special might be just what you need .......... along with an hour in our Relaxation Grotto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is Fanny's expression after we told her that the X-ray showed 7 pups ............. and maybe an 8th pup as well.


----------



## groovetube

friend said:


> Evening Tim.
> 
> Then I presume your sea legs or fully functional by now.
> What kind of boat is it?


Hi, yes they are. Even on land the floor seems to sway. Another 4 days out there, sin wY next stop. It's a 32 foot (34?) Catelina sailboat. Loads of fun.


Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Tim. I navigated my brother-in-laws yacht around SSI, but we never made land there. Bon voyage, mon ami.


Very quaint town, Ganges I think it's called. Wonderful art shops to visit, great talent here.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Hi, yes they are. Even on land the floor seems to sway. Another 4 days out there, sin wY next stop. It's a 32 foot (34?) Catelina sailboat. Loads of fun.
> 
> Very quaint town, Ganges I think it's called. Wonderful art shops to visit, great talent here.


Evening, Tim. Gerry Macnutt, may he rest in peace, was from SSI and spoke quite highly about the community.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Best to get some sleep while we can before Fanny decides to go into labor. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang! 

Marc: Poor Fanny. I'd be worried too, if I heard I was expecting 7-8 babies. Hope it all goes well.


Speaking of babies:

Introducing....Ellie! (Short for Elizabeth)


----------



## SINC

Sweet, love the name, congrats Granny.


----------



## SINC

Purely by coincidence, a cute yarn about breast feeding on SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang!
> 
> Marc: Poor Fanny. I'd be worried too, if I heard I was expecting 7-8 babies. Hope it all goes well.
> 
> 
> Speaking of babies:
> 
> Introducing....Ellie! (Short for Elizabeth)


What a beautiful little girl, Kim. You all must be "kvelling" (Yiddish for "gushing with pride") over little miss Ellie. Mazel tov.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Sweet, love the name, congrats Granny.





Dr.G. said:


> What a beautiful little girl, Kim. You all must be "kvelling" (Yiddish for "gushing with pride") over little miss Ellie. Mazel tov.


Thanks, I really like her name and it seems to suit her very well. 
Yes, Marc, kvelling is _exactly_ what I am doing!

Thanks for the joke Don - I've copied and sent it to Ellie's Mom.


----------



## Rps

Congrats Kim, what a beautiful little girl. I, like Don, also love the name. It seems that classic names are now in vogue. My grandkids are named: Jacob, Nathan, Lincoln, and I have one granddaughter named Sophie, with another with a more contemporary name: Taylor.

But I have friends whose grandchildren have been named: Audrey, Sarah, Emma.... it seems Ellie has joined the long line of classics......


----------



## Rps

Well getting down to the short strokes in the packing and moving world. Today ( GASP!!!!!!! ) we pack up the computer .... I'm going into net-withdrawal already.....
Take care Kim and congrats again. Don, Marc, Sonal and Caman have a great day. And welcome Tim, I'm Rp and I', glad to see you in the Shang.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Rp! Good luck moving. Try not to break anything important!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well getting down to the short strokes in the packing and moving world. Today ( GASP!!!!!!! ) we pack up the computer .... I'm going into net-withdrawal already.....
> Take care Kim and congrats again. Don, Marc, Sonal and Caman have a great day. And welcome Tim, I'm Rp and I', glad to see you in the Shang.


Bon voyage, Rp. See you then and there. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks, I really like her name and it seems to suit her very well.
> Yes, Marc, kvelling is _exactly_ what I am doing!


Kvelling is what most grandmothers love to do, so welcome to the club.


----------



## KC4

You mean, like this?


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao::lmao:


KC4 said:


> You mean, like this?


----------



## friend

Evening all.

Kim: Congratulations. :clap:
What a cute baby. :love2:
Who is that young lady in the picture with her. Is that Kesey?


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Kim! From the photo, I think Ellie has your eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Tim. Gerry Macnutt, may he rest in peace, was from SSI and spoke quite highly about the community.


Hi Marc, I did think of that while I was in SSI, we docked in the marina and I spent some time exploring the town here. I'm docked in Sidney now, what a picturesque little town. Why, oh why do I live in stinky Toronto. 4 more days til we get back to full time land in nanaimo.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Hi Marc, I did think of that while I was in SSI, we docked in the marina and I spent some time exploring the town here. I'm docked in Sidney now, what a picturesque little town. Why, oh why do I live in stinky Toronto. 4 more days til we get back to full time land in nanaimo.


Evening, Tim. Yes, that who area is very beautiful. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. I am right behind you, sort of. Fanny is starting to nest, so we may be close to the birth of the pups. So, Deborah and I shall have to watch her for the rest of the night in shifts. We shall see.

See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Kim: Congratulations. :clap:
> What a cute baby. :love2:
> Who is that young lady in the picture with her. Is that Kesey?


Hah! Thanks Caman.


Sonal said:


> Congratulations Kim! From the photo, I think Ellie has your eyes.


Yes, thanks, I agree! 
But not the teeth, yet.



Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Caman. I am right behind you, sort of. Fanny is starting to nest, so we may be close to the birth of the pups. So, Deborah and I shall have to watch her for the rest of the night in shifts. We shall see.
> 
> See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


Good luck with Fanny and the night watch.


----------



## KC4

We had Kacey's Bon Voyage party last weekend....here was the cake....


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Kim, nice cake, who did the artwork?

Tim, enjoy that fresh air.

Marc, good luck with Fanny and the brood.

SAP today tells the story of a Korean war hero horse called Sgt. Reckless. A great video of real history.

Now, it's back to work for me.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Don and all. 

Did get any of JO nice breakfast, since I was busy.

Alone in the flat for the first time since the summer started.
Liam has his first day at "fit ids" today so it will be interesting 
to see how it went. Just fine I presume. He is an easy going boy.
.......

THE angels and the spirits, arrayed rank upon rank, descend, by the leave of God,
upon this Gate and circle round this Focal Point in a far-stretching line. 
Greet them with salutations, O Qurratu’l-‘Ayn, for the dawn hath indeed broken; 
then proclaim unto the concourse of the faithful: 
‘Is not the rising of the Morn, foreshadowed in the Mother Book, to be near at hand? 
The Bab


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone!

Oh drats! I didn't see the picture of Ellie! Kim removed it before I had a chance to see it!  :-( Oh well. Anyway, congrats Granny! Oh, Kim, did you design Kacey's cake? Yep, I think you did since you have artistic skills. Looks fantastic and delicious! 

Hi there Tim! You mentioned SSI. Where or what is it? You said you are in Sydney. Is this in Nova Scotia or in Australia? I'm thinking Australia... right? 

7 or 8 pups??? Oh the poor little pooped Fanny, Marc!! 

Hi Caman, Rp, Sonal, Don, Dana, et al. I hope you are well.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


SINC said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Kim, nice cake, who did the artwork?


Thanks, I designed what I wanted on the cake and a great little company called Cakeworks baked the cake and put the artwork on the cake.
Now they are working on a second artistic cake for Ellie's shower this Saturday.



friend said:


> Afternoon Don and all.
> 
> Did get any of JO nice breakfast, since I was busy.
> 
> Alone in the flat for the first time since the summer started.
> Liam has his first day at "fit ids" today so it will be interesting
> to see how it went. Just fine I presume. He is an easy going boy.
> .


Must feel strange to be alone in the flat. Good Luck to Liam! 



sharonmac09 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Oh drats! I didn't see the picture of Ellie! Kim removed it before I had a chance to see it!  :-( Oh well. Anyway, congrats Granny! Oh, Kim, did you design Kacey's cake? Yep, I think you did since you have artistic skills. Looks fantastic and delicious!
> 
> Hi there Tim! You mentioned SSI. Where or what is it? You said you are in Sydney. Is this in Nova Scotia or in Australia? I'm thinking Australia... right?


See my answer to Don regarding the cake. I'll take a picture of the shower cake too when it's done and upload it.

Sorry about yanking the pic too soon - I don't like them on the internet too long. I'll email it to you. 

I'm guessing Tim is sailing around Salt Spring Islands off the West coast of B.C.

I'm also guessing that the absence of Marc this morning means he's busy helping Deborah whelp Fanny's new litter. Whoo Hoo!

Hope all is going well Marc!


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Kim! Yep yep, me wanna see pic! Thanks Kim!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim, Don, Sharon and Caman. We are still on puppy watch and I pulled the 5AM to noon shift. So, I am about to go get a nap now. Pups should be here starting this evening and into tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

Wow Kim!!!! What an absolutely gorgeous pic of Ellie! You look sooooooooo proud! Wait..... do I see a teeny little granny hair spouting through in your hair???


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Wow Kim!!!! What an absolutely gorgeous pic of Ellie! You look sooooooooo proud! Wait..... do I see a teeny little granny hair poking through in your hair???


Hah! Thanks. More than a teeny bit. Time for the granny hair net, me thinks!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Kim, Sharon, Marc, Sonal, Don and all. 

Kim: Thanks. Liam came home and said he had a great day. 
I knew it. He is cool, easy and rather tough.

I'm at baking burger bread for veg. burgers made from scratch ( and a moooo burger for Daniel)
Homemade burger bread are great, nothing like the bought buns. 
Make'm once and you never go back. 
then there will be potato wedges to go with the burgers. Homemade of course.


----------



## Sonal

Caman, how do you make your veggie burgers? I haven't sorted out a decent recipe for homemade ones yet.


----------



## KC4

Caman and Marc (and anybody else who has experience with Skype):

Kacey and I are just setting up Skype accounts for long distance communications.

Is the basic, free service all we need? Would any of you recommend I upgrade to the pay service? We just will be using it for occasional voice and (if possible video) conversations between computers.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Caman and Marc (and anybody else who has experience with Skype):
> 
> Kacey and I are just setting up Skype accounts for long distance communications.
> 
> Is the basic, free service all we need? Would any of you recommend I upgrade to the pay service? We just will be using it for occasional voice and (if possible video) conversations between computers.


If you are going Skype-to-Skype (i.e., computer to computer) then all you need is the free service. 

If you are calling an actual phone number with Skype, them you need the pay service.

Note that many internet cafes worldwide are set-up for Skype, so if Kacey has access to those, she should be able to Skype computer-to-computer with you fairly easily.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Caman and Marc (and anybody else who has experience with Skype):
> 
> Kacey and I are just setting up Skype accounts for long distance communications.
> 
> Is the basic, free service all we need? Would any of you recommend I upgrade to the pay service? We just will be using it for occasional voice and (if possible video) conversations between computers.


Down load the free version and then you could put a few bob
on your account, so that you can call abroad if you need to. 
Otherwise it's just fine to use the internet Skype peer to peer.
Make sure to go in on preferences and tick all setting to "only contacts".
You don't want spam.
it's also possible to have Skype on a iPhone or other smart phones.

(ah so, I left the computer and the post and Sonal answered in the meantime )


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Caman, how do you make your veggie burgers? I haven't sorted out a decent recipe for homemade ones yet.


I use 350-500gr of veg. mincemeat (the best variety I can find and it should be more like mince meat and not the granulated kin)d, 
mixing it with one egg, 1 dl of bread drums (the dry kind) 0,5-1 finely 
grated onion, seasoning, and a bit of chilli, soy sause or other spices.
Bake the burger breads yourself, it is totally worth it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Time for some tea ........... ice tea. Very warm here in St.John's. Still groggy from my nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, I use just the regular Skype. It worked when Deborah was in Australia, when Stephen was in England and when I used Skype with Caman in Stockholm.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> If you are going Skype-to-Skype (i.e., computer to computer) then all you need is the free service.
> 
> If you are calling an actual phone number with Skype, them you need the pay service.
> 
> Note that many internet cafes worldwide are set-up for Skype, so if Kacey has access to those, she should be able to Skype computer-to-computer with you fairly easily.





friend said:


> Down load the free version and then you could put a few bob
> on your account, so that you can call abroad if you need to.
> Otherwise it's just fine to use the internet Skype peer to peer.
> Make sure to go in on preferences and tick all setting to "only contacts".
> You don't want spam.
> it's also possible to have Skype on a iPhone or other smart phones.
> 
> (ah so, I left the computer and the post and Sonal answered in the meantime )





Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I use just the regular Skype. It worked when Deborah was in Australia, when Stephen was in England and when I used Skype with Caman in Stockholm.


Thanks Gang. That's helpful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Still no pups. Deborah is starting to worry since she has been in Phase One labor for about 8 hours now. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Nite me friend.
Off to bed to dream of my beautiful bride to be.


----------



## SINC

Any pups yet Marc? If not you may have to take a peaceful break in "My Father's Garden", today's video on SAP.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all. 

Jo is helping me with a slimmer food line,
so ye tuck in meanwhile I starve.  
Off to check out SAP before I start working. 
...............

O thou whose heart is soaring in the sky of the love of God!
Praise be unto Him whose light hath risen, whose appearance 
hath become exalted, whose signs are promulgated and whose 
evidences are fulfilled.
‘Abdu’l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Any pups yet Marc? If not you may have to take a peaceful break in "My Father's Garden", today's video on SAP.


No pups yet, Don. She has broken her water but has not gone into Phase Two labor (e.g., panting, shivers, etc). So, it may come down to a C-section. We shall see.

Merci, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,
Gee Marc, I bet you and Deborah were awake all night, at least in turns. Good luck with the pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> Gee Marc, I bet you and Deborah were awake all night, at least in turns. Good luck with the pups.


Thanks, Kim. Fanny was in labor for over 20 hours when we decided to take her into the vet for a C-section. It was the correct call, since there was a stillborn pup blocking the way and thus causing Fanny not to have any contractions. So, we lost that little girl, but there are two other little girls and four boys to add to Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. 

So, drinks are on the house at The Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## KC4

Congratulations Marc and Deborah!

I am sorry to hear of the one lost pup though. Good call on taking Fanny in to the vet.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear all turned out well Marc, but sorry about the loss of that pup.


----------



## KC4

I think Kacey and I got the Skype working...at least within the house. The connections is good one minute and cruddy the next. I don't suppose paying for the upgraded service would make any difference in that regard, does anyone?

I don't know if was merely coincidental with the addition of Skype and a new web-cam, but this morning, my Mac was behaving badly and I had to reboot OS-X from the disc and repair the HDs. Seems better now.


----------



## friend

Evening Kim,Don, marc and all. 

Marc: I'll echo Don's post: 
Glad to hear all turned out well, but sorry about the loss of that pup.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> I think Kacey and I got the Skype working...at least within the house. The connections is good one minute and cruddy the next. I don't suppose paying for the upgraded service would make any difference in that regard, does anyone?
> 
> I don't know if was merely coincidental with the addition of Skype and a new web-cam, but this morning, my Mac was behaving badly and I had to reboot OS-X from the disc and repair the HDs. Seems better now.


Skype will not fix a bad connection, so don't pay.

I would maybe blame it on the web cam, but I don't 
think Skype has messed up your Mac.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Skype will not fix a bad connection, so don't pay.
> 
> I would maybe blame it on the web cam, but I don't
> think Skype has messed up your Mac.


Thanks Caman. I was wondering if it was one of those "you get what you pay for deals."

I'd rather not spend the extra $ if I don't have to. 

Hopefully we won't experience too many poor connections while trying to communicate across the miles. We won't have many chances.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Congratulations Marc and Deborah!
> 
> I am sorry to hear of the one lost pup though. Good call on taking Fanny in to the vet.


Thanks, Kim. Yes, we could have lost all of the pups and possibly Fanny.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad to hear all turned out well Marc, but sorry about the loss of that pup.


Thanks, Don. Still, it is a part of the Circle of Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Kim,Don, marc and all.
> 
> Marc: I'll echo Don's post:
> Glad to hear all turned out well, but sorry about the loss of that pup.


Thanks, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings from Doxie Central. I have the 6PM to midnight shift. All goes well so far. Talk about noisy pups!!!! Maybe the fact that they did not have to go through the trauma of actual birth via natural means has something to do with it, but they are really squeaking up a storm. Fanny has beencome very maternal and protective of her pups and frets if they wander away from her.

Pictures at 11 (maybe) as they say on TV news.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## sharonmac09

Whooooo! Congrats Marc! So sorry to hear about the little one. :-( Yeah Circle of Life sure sucks though. 

As many of you know, I'm hard of hearing and I have an advantage that most of you don't have! I can adjust the volume and drown out those squeaks! The aid sure came in handy when I was growing up because I at times surreptitiously reached up to the aid and blocked out the lectures from my mom and loud sermons from the ministers!


----------



## sharonmac09

Nitey nite Caman. Sweet dreams!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Whooooo! Congrats Marc! So sorry to hear about the little one. :-( Yeah Circle of Life sure sucks though.
> 
> As many of you know, I'm hard of hearing and I have an advantage that most of you don't have! I can adjust the volume and drown out those squeaks! The aid sure came in handy when I was growing up because I at times surreptitiously reached up to the aid and blocked out the lectures from my mom and loud sermons from the ministers!


Evening, Sharon. Well, their squeeks can only be described as what you might hear from someone making baloon animals .......... and doing it poorly.  Still, those squeeks mean that they are healthy.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, my 6PM to midnight shift is over ......... only to start at about 6AM or so. Thus, I shall post a few pics of the new litter and then call it a night. The TGIF Breakfast shall have to be made by JO, since my hands shall be full.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting (at least to me), but Fanny is the only one of our doxies who like to hug her pups, as in the 2nd, 3rd and 4th pics. Good night, one and all.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, and thanks for the pics. Too cute.


----------



## SINC

Granddaughter Shiloh was out to the motor home for a visit yesterday and I shot this of her lounging on the couch. Please forgive a Granddad for showing her off.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Granddaughter Shiloh was out to the motor home for a visit yesterday and I shot this of her lounging on the couch. Please forgive a Granddad for showing her off.


Morning, Don. Talk about cute!!!! :love2::love2::love2: She is a darling. Getting her used to the motor home??????????? "Granddad, can I borrow the keys?" ............. to which you reply, "Yes you can .......... but no you may not."


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the tip. Whatever you do today, take a few minutes to watch today's SAP video, "Extreme Sheep LED Art". It's amazing how sheep dogs can be trained.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Don and all. 

A bit cloudy here, but 20C so it's not to bad.

I have spent half the day restoring and resetting my iPhone to what it was
before I restored it. Suddenly the battery time went out the window and this
was how to fix it, if the battery isn't shot.
I spoke to Joal on Skype for an hour and listen to radio for 1h 20min and was
left with 24% battery. That's not on, so I'm hoping that the restore did take care of that.
I don't want to give it in, since the company that does the repairs is totally useless and
has the customer care of a hungry hyena.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, everyone.

The pups are adorable, Marc, and looks like Fanny is doing well.

Don, great picture of Shiloh.

Back to the salt mines for me.


----------



## friend

Evening there. 

Marc: Congrats to the pups.
Don: Shiloh is something to brag about alright.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sonal and thank you Caman. Hope all are well today .......... even down in the salt mines.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice Sonal Special is being served right now .......... along with anything else you care to drink. Guess my "drinks are on the house" call yesterday forgot to set a time limit. Such is Life .................


----------



## friend

Eaten pizza and waiting to talk to Joal on Skype.

I read some of the readers comments in the paper.
Why are there so many angry, irritated, cynical,
nasty, frustrated, more or less eve sounding people?
And why do they have to vomit their hate on others?
If it isn't politics it's Apple, wrong team, immigration, communism,
children, taxes, saving the animals, they disagree with almost everything.
Nothing should be done, save for complaining and giving them more money.
Oh, please..... God let their hearts thaw and have the vail lifted from their eyes,
so they can see how much and how many there are out there to love and mingle with.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Eaten pizza and waiting to talk to Joal on Skype.
> 
> I read some of the readers comments in the paper.
> Why are there so many angry, irritated, cynical,
> nasty, frustrated, more or less eve sounding people?
> And why do they have to vomit their hate on others?
> If it isn't politics it's Apple, wrong team, immigration, communism,
> children, taxes, saving the animals, they disagree with almost everything.
> Nothing should be done, save for complaining and giving them more money.
> Oh, please..... God let their hearts thaw and have the vail lifted from their eyes,
> so they can see how much and how many there are out there to love and mingle with.


Love makes the world go round, Caman. Peace, my friend.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang!

Marc- Great pup pics. Glad to hear they and their mom are still doing well. 

Don - What a cute Granddaughter! I'd be bragging about her as well, if she were mine. 

Caman - Hope you have a great conversation with a good connection with Joal. We are going to continue to test out our Skyping abilities here as well tonight.


----------



## groovetube

Well I finished a week on the boat, it's good to be on land again. Time to spend sOme rime on the island and visiting some family before heading back east


----------



## friend

Good morning? It's 2:18 here.  

Hi Tim.
Can you still feel the ground rolling?

Kim: I did indeed. Only it was after 2 when we finished after almost 3 hours.
Skype is good, but I wish Joal had a better connection at home, like she has
at the office, Sometimes she is barely recognisable, but it's OK. 
I know her handsome face by now. 

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well I finished a week on the boat, it's good to be on land again. Time to spend sOme rime on the island and visiting some family before heading back east


Good to hear, Tim. Welcome home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How is your Little Ellie doing these days???


----------



## SINC

Marc, you had asked about a recent pic of Jett last week, so here it is taken yesterday, along with his sister Shiloh and Grandma and Auntie too. BTW, that's Lucy the elephant in the background at the Edmonton Valley Zoo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic, Don. A great family shot. Mazel tov, mon ami. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

thanks, yes the round is very much rolling still, we anchored last night rather than tied into a marina, so a lot more rock, and roll.

Having a quiet night, opened my laptop for the first time in over a week. man there's been a lot happening this week to catch up on.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I see JO has a fine buffet prepared this morning for all to enjoy.

The BBC's talking animals, always good for a smile, are back on SAP today in our video presentation.

And check out Today's Chuckle, it's a real rib tickler.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all. 

JO sure did put nice Saturday buffet on the table, but I went for Swedish knäckebröd.
Cleaned the kitchen and put last night dishes in in soapy water.
Watched a bit of a documentary about Jean-Michell Basquiat.
Interesting artist, and a sad story with him dining at 27 like so many others.


----------



## friend

Know thou of a certainty that the Unseen can in no wise 
incarnate His Essence and reveal it unto men. 
He is, and hath ever been, immensely exalted beyond 
all that can either be recounted or perceived. 
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Something evidently got into my eye last night, and it seems to be a bit swollen. Tried a bit of Visine to soothe it, but looks like I will just have to wait this out and see.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Something evidently got into my eye last night, and it seems to be a bit swollen. Tried a bit of Visine to soothe it, but looks like I will just have to wait this out and see.


.


----------



## friend

I updated Lion.
Now Safari goes even more weird.
When I grab a corner to resize the window the text 
starts to flicker and comes and goes.


----------



## friend

Well, I don't know really what to say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A long day with Fanny, who was running a temp. We were able to bring it down to just under 103F (which is normal for dog) without the aid of antibiotics, which are not good for a nursing mom. We were able to use a fan and of all things vanilla ice cream. Did the trick.


----------



## groovetube

just saw the pics Marc, cute ones. Miss my furry friends I'm not back til late tues nite. Well I've had a morning of catching up on a some work tasks time to enjoy the last few days out west here seeing a bit more family before heading back to the smoky east COTU.


----------



## friend

I tried to Skype with Joal over WI-FI, but Lion keep dropping the call. 
It was really annoying. I have read that it was a known bug in Lion, 
but that it would be fixed with 10.7.1 and that is not so at all. 
Why did I update straight away this time? Stupid me. 
Those programmes are a bad apples in my book right now.


----------



## friend

Evening Mac, Tim and all. 

Marc: Good thing that you go that got that under control.

I have a problem with dizziness, but it might be from my glasses. 
The orthoptist altered my prism even though they are no sposed to
and obviously it did't work. Even so, I was told by my doctor that I
should go in to the hospital on Monday and have a CT scan just in case.
Last time I had a dizzy spell that lasted 2 hours and I had to lay down.
Couldn't stand up at all. But rather the glasses then anything else.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> just saw the pics Marc, cute ones. Miss my furry friends I'm not back til late tues nite. Well I've had a morning of catching up on a some work tasks time to enjoy the last few days out west here seeing a bit more family before heading back to the smoky east COTU.


Thanks, Tim. One of our pups from the last litter is in TO. Don't think any of this litter are GTA bound. We shall see.

Have a good trip home, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Mac, Tim and all.
> 
> Marc: Good thing that you go that got that under control.
> 
> I have a problem with dizziness, but it might be from my glasses.
> The orthoptist altered my prism even though they are no sposed to
> and obviously it did't work. Even so, I was told by my doctor that I
> should go in to the hospital on Monday and have a CT scan just in case.
> Last time I had a dizzy spell that lasted 2 hours and I had to lay down.
> Couldn't stand up at all. But rather the glasses then anything else.


Yes, I would think that a CAT Scan might be wise, Caman. Hopefully, all will be well in a day or so. You don't need this sort of situation in your life just now.


----------



## friend

No Marc. I don't need anything bad in my life now
when it is turning out so good.

Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> No Marc. I don't need anything bad in my life now
> when it is turning out so good.
> 
> Nite me friends.


I agree, Caman. Very true. Good luck, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is best if I follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Deborah has the late night shift with Fanny and the pups, and I take over at about 6AM. Her temps are down and the pups are getting really active and noisy. Fun and games here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.

See you all sometime on Sunday.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hello all,

Marc- The pups are adorable. I hope Fanny has no more temperature problems and everything keeps progressing smoothly.

Don - Loved the photo of Jett and family. He sure is growing! 

Sonal - I hope your eye is better by now.

Caman - I hope your dizzy spells subside soon. How's your blood pressure these days? Sometimes a too low BP can cause dizziness.

Tim - Enjoy your last few days on the West Coast. I love it out there.

I've been frantically trying to get everything dome that needs to be done before we leave for Norway. I swear, when I return, I will probably sleep for 3 days straight.

P.s. Marc - Ellie is doing very well, thanks. Today was her Baby Shower/0 Birthday Party. Everybody seemed to have fun and the food theme was centered significantly around chocolate, it being one of Ellie's Mom's favorite things to eat. Chocolate cake, Chocolate fondue, chocolate covered fruit...... mmmmm.


----------



## friend

Good morning everyone. 

I've had some of JO's Sunday delight breckie and 
another cup of espresso would do me good.

Going to go with some of the kids and stock up on food.
There is a mall where Liam and Aiofe can play whilst I shop.

Now my Joal actually came online, so there will be some Skyping first. 
Later duds.
.....................................

O thou who treadest the path of justice and beholdest the countenance of mercy! 
Thine epistle was received, thy question was noted, and the sweet accents of thy 
soul were heard from the inmost chambers of thy heart. Whereupon the clouds of 
the Divine Will were raised to rain upon thee the outpourings of heavenly wisdom, 
to divest thee of all that thou hadst acquired aforetime, to draw thee from the realms 
of contradiction unto the retreats of oneness, and to lead thee to the sacred streams 
of His Law. Perchance thou mayest quaff therefrom, repose therein, quench thy thirst, 
refresh thy soul, and be numbered with those whom the light of God hath guided a
right in this day.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Marc- The pups are adorable. I hope Fanny has no more temperature problems and everything keeps progressing smoothly.
> 
> I've been frantically trying to get everything dome that needs to be done before we leave for Norway. I swear, when I return, I will probably sleep for 3 days straight.
> 
> P.s. Marc - Ellie is doing very well, thanks. Today was her Baby Shower/0 Birthday Party. Everybody seemed to have fun and the food theme was centered significantly around chocolate, it being one of Ellie's Mom's favorite things to eat. Chocolate cake, Chocolate fondue, chocolate covered fruit...... mmmmm.


Thanks, Kim. The crisis seems to have passed. Tomorrow, Deborah leaves for Calgary, so I shall be on my own until Thursday night. Her father is not well and this family reunion might be the last time they are all together. She does not want to leave me to carry the load all by myself, since Stephen is already in Calgary, but I told her she would regret not going should her father take a turn for the worse.

Wish Kacey a bon voyage for me.

Baby shower/0 Birthday Party????????? A doxie pup would make a grand gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck shopping with your children. Say hey to Joal for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

JO has made a fine Sunday Brunch for us, but I am so pooped right now, I shall just have some coffee and fruit.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Good luck with your dog sitting duties Marc. sorry to hear of Deborah's Dad's condition.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Good luck with your dog sitting duties Marc. sorry to hear of Deborah's Dad's condition.


Thanks, Don. He is in OK condition right now, but at 86 and with all sorts of cancers, this is the time to see him and be with him and the whole family in Banff. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

I hope everyone is doing better, Sonal with her eye, Caman with his dizzy spells and Marc with what sounds to be near exhaustion. 

Speaking of exhaustion, I fell asleep before 8:30 last night and didn't stir until this morning. I'll need that sleep for the coming week.

Marc: Thanks for the Bon Voyage for Kacey - we both appreciate that. I'm having a bit of a battle with anxiety these days. 

Good luck with the solo Doxie duties. I'm sure you'll manage, as you've likely managed with more, but (for me) sometimes these challenges seem harder as I get older. 

I too, am sorry to hear of Deborah's Dad's health.

Don: Off to check out SAP soon. ..and then it's back to the business at hand for me.


----------



## SINC

I've been fighting a minor infection in my right eye for weeks now. My doc is on holidays, but before he left he gave me antibiotic drops to put in three times daily for a week. I did that and no change. It weeps normally and has for 20 years or so, but it is much worse since I got the infection and it fills with goop overnight that encrusts on my eyelashes and is very hard to remove. I have to soak it for a long time to loosen that crust. He is back from vacation a week Monday, so I guess I will just live with this until he is back.


----------



## friend

Marc: I'm sorry to hear about Deborah's father. 86 is really no age today.

Good night all.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO has a nice breakfast on the table, but I have to pass.
Taking the kids to school now, but can't go to the 
hospital today since Liam has "in-schooling".
I thought then I can do it tomorrow, but this is happening 
the whole week. Why do the Swedes fuzz about their kids? 
We don't do this in Ireland, nor do they do it in the US either.
They are making scared, mommy depended children. I have 
spoken with other people with immigrant background and they
feel the same. It's a nice place to live, but they are strange the Swedish.
...........

Praise be to God, the Eternal that perisheth not, the Everlasting that declineth not, 
the Self-Subsisting that altereth not. He it is Who is transcendent in His sovereignty, 
Who is manifest through His signs, and is hidden through His mysteries. 
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> Speaking of exhaustion, I fell asleep before 8:30 last night and didn't stir until this morning. I'll need that sleep for the coming week.
> 
> Marc: Thanks for the Bon Voyage for Kacey - we both appreciate that. I'm having a bit of a battle with anxiety these days.
> 
> Good luck with the solo Doxie duties. I'm sure you'll manage, as you've likely managed with more, but (for me) sometimes these challenges seem harder as I get older.
> 
> I too, am sorry to hear of Deborah's Dad's health..


Thanks, Kim. Anxiety is part of being a parent.

Just took Deborah to the airport. She feels guilty about leaving, but I told her that seeing her father is more important than listening to six doxie pups squeek.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I've been fighting a minor infection in my right eye for weeks now. My doc is on holidays, but before he left he gave me antibiotic drops to put in three times daily for a week. I did that and no change. It weeps normally and has for 20 years or so, but it is much worse since I got the infection and it fills with goop overnight that encrusts on my eyelashes and is very hard to remove. I have to soak it for a long time to loosen that crust. He is back from vacation a week Monday, so I guess I will just live with this until he is back.


Good luck with this eye, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Some parents in the US and Canada hover over their kids so much that they are called "helipcopter parents". Good luck, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall partake in JO's fine breakfast.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Some parents in the US and Canada hover over their kids so much that they are called "helipcopter parents". Good luck, my friend. Peace.


Same here, and they are called "curling parents" here.
Never understand the need, nor does my kids thank God.
Love, trust, understanding, care and support, but no fuzz.
Works every time. :clap:

Waiting at the hospital to see the doctor.
Not feeling that bad, but better to check it out.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. That moose on SAP today must be from NL as he is on a highway. How many legs do those critters have anyway?


----------



## friend

Still at the hospital.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, just a quick visit to say hi. We're somewhat moved in to the new digs and getting used to the new area. Trying to find an ISP that is reasonable, my current setup is about as fast as cave drawings.......


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Same here, and they are called "curling parents" here.
> Never understand the need, nor does my kids thank God.
> Love, trust, understanding, care and support, but no fuzz.
> Works every time. :clap:
> 
> Waiting at the hospital to see the doctor.
> Not feeling that bad, but better to check it out.


Good point about children, Caman.

Good luck with your exam.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. That moose on SAP today must be from NL as he is on a highway. How many legs do those critters have anyway?


NL moose have four legs, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, just a quick visit to say hi. We're somewhat moved in to the new digs and getting used to the new area. Trying to find an ISP that is reasonable, my current setup is about as fast as cave drawings.......


Good for you, Rp. When you are fully moved in we should have a house warming party for you and Tovah.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> NL moose have four legs, Don.


a couple years ago doing the midnight shift at the wheel from a cross Canada "adventure", I danced with a moose with a fully loaded extendo van near thunder bay, and after some harrowing moves and hollers from the back that we're gonna die, I managed to skirt around the brute, not without him galloping beside the van to show his dislike of 5 long hairs with electric zoomers packed in the back traipsing through his corner of the world.

I was pretty sure he had at least, 9 legs.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> a couple years ago doing the midnight shift at the wheel from a cross Canada "adventure", I danced with a moose with a fully loaded extendo van near thunder bay, and after some harrowing moves and hollers from the back that we're gonna die, I managed to skirt around the brute, not without him galloping beside the van to show his dislike of 5 long hairs with electric zoomers packed in the back traipsing through his corner of the world.
> 
> I was pretty sure he had at least, 9 legs.


Eeesh. You guys must have all been singing in the key of OH! (Major)


----------



## groovetube

meh. it was just another days werk. 

aint show bidness great?


----------



## Sonal

groovetube said:


> meh. it was just another days werk.
> 
> aint show bidness great?


I hear there's no bidness like show bidness...


----------



## groovetube

no, there shore aint.

You have to love it.


----------



## friend

Evening Marc, Don, Rp, Tim, Kim, Sonal and all. 

Well it's not year related and my blood pressure was fine.
Blood tests came back OK too, so they decided to give me a CAT scan.

I only had breakfast so I was just given 2 cheese sandwiches and coffee.
The staff is very nice and service is great.
I called home and the older kids are taken care of the younger 
and they are also doing the washing.
I'm on vacation. 
When does the dance start?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> a couple years ago doing the midnight shift at the wheel from a cross Canada "adventure", I danced with a moose with a fully loaded extendo van near thunder bay, and after some harrowing moves and hollers from the back that we're gonna die, I managed to skirt around the brute, not without him galloping beside the van to show his dislike of 5 long hairs with electric zoomers packed in the back traipsing through his corner of the world.
> 
> I was pretty sure he had at least, 9 legs.


Well, NL moose, which are some of the largest in North America, only have four legs, but have crushed semi-trailer trucks upon impact on the NL highways.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I hear there's no bidness like show bidness...


Sonal, would you like to do your Ethel Merman impersonation at this weekend's Summer Comedy Fest? The person who did the one in the dead of winter brought down the house with her song "There's snow business like snow business". Still, you could do your own thing this weekend and become a big star.

Let's see ............... a Governor General's award ........... a Tony award ............ and maybe even an Oscar if they make your play into a movie.


----------



## friend

Had the CAT scan and a ECG and it was fine.
Spoke to he doctor and I'm going home now.
It might be my heart medicin at a to high level
or it might be my eyes that is causing the dizziness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear that nothing serious was found, Caman. Still, are you continually feeling this sort of dizziness? Is it being dizzy or do you feel off balance?


----------



## friend

I feel a bit off balance, so it might just be my glass
that has the wrong prism tricking the muscles of the eyes.
Taking the bus home now.
Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I feel a bit off balance, so it might just be my glass
> that has the wrong prism tricking the muscles of the eyes.
> Taking the bus home now.
> Later.


Have you fallen recently or had a bump to your head? This happened to me and I was very off balance. Seems I jarred the crystals in my inner ear. I thought that the ENT doctor was fooling me, but he was not and he corrected the situation.

Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, would you like to do your Ethel Merman impersonation at this weekend's Summer Comedy Fest? The person who did the one in the dead of winter brought down the house with her song "There's snow business like snow business". Still, you could do your own thing this weekend and become a big star.
> 
> Let's see ............... a Governor General's award ........... a Tony award ............ and maybe even an Oscar if they make your play into a movie.


Sorry Marc, but this weekend I'm a-going to shuffle off to Buffalo...

Keep your awards. I'll settle for a publication credit.


----------



## KC4

I'm thinking of this for Kacey's sleeping bag for her journey....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sorry Marc, but this weekend I'm a-going to shuffle off to Buffalo...
> 
> Keep your awards. I'll settle for a publication credit.


"Shuffle off to Buffalo"?????????? Great ........... we can do a remake of "42nd Street". You could do Ruby Keeler's role and win your Oscar that way. :clap::clap:

"SHUFFLE OFF TO BUFFALO", Definitive Version, 42nd. St. Production Number, 1933. - YouTube


----------



## friend

Marc: No falling, no bumps.
I think it's just the glasses that are messing with my eye muscles.
Kim: :lmao::clap:

Good night me friends.
This was a really long day. XX)
See ye tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Marc: No falling, no bumps.
> I think it's just the glasses that are messing with my eye muscles.
> Kim: :lmao::clap:
> 
> Good night me friends.
> This was a really long day. XX)
> See ye tomorrow.


Well, this is easier to correct, Caman. 

Good night, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sorry Marc, but this weekend I'm a-going to shuffle off to Buffalo...
> 
> Keep your awards. I'll settle for a publication credit.


Sonal, it's all set up now. First, this weekend, you open up at Shea's Buffalo Theatre. Then, next week, it is on for your Canadian gala performance of "42nd Street ... the Neo-Pseudo-Musical" at Toronto's Canon Theatre. From there, it is on to Broadway and the Majestic Theater. We have to bump "Phantom of the Opera" from there, but they have had a long enough run.

So, Buffalo ........... Toronto ............... Broadway ............. and on to the Tony Awards. Luckily, Kevin Wade, Bert Fink and Victoria Bailey all own dachshunds. 

TonyAwards.com - The American Theatre Wing's Tony Awards® - Official Website by IBM


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Me too, night.


----------



## KC4

Goodnight Don - Hope your eye is better by morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has made a fine breakfast, and I am going to take a moment to enjoy the peace and quiet ............ and the strong coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, got your email and signed up.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. 

Camán, sleep in this morning or what?

Marc, how are you doing with all those pups and how is Fanny?

Kim, the eye is much better this morning for the first time in weeks.

Today on SAP, "Ten Of The Greatest Car Designs" and one of them just happens to be sitting in my garage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Fanny is doing well and the pups are getting plump. Merci.
Glad to hear that your eye is getting better.


----------



## danalicious

Hello Shang!
Marc, mazel tov on the pups!
Quick visit to say hello. I took three days off last week to visit with some friends at their cottage NE of Parry Sound. The kids had a great time, but what was I thinking??
I am now in a work crunch trying to catch up on projects that were a week behind before I took a mini-vacation. 
But - the sun is shining, the boys are at camp, and I am smiling. 
How is everyone else? Don, how is your eye?
Kim, has Kacey left yet?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Don : Glad to hear of improvement with the eye. Hope it continues to improve.

Marc: Sounds like all is well in Doxie-land and that they haven't taken over.......yet. 



danalicious said:


> Kim, has Kacey left yet?


Today! EEeeek.

Have fun at home while the boys are doing the same at camp!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana. Glad to see you back with us in The Shang.
The pups are plumping up as we speak.


----------



## friend

Evening Marc, Don, Kim, Dana and all. 

Been tired from yesterday and busy as well.
Thing pretty OK at home, but 2 kids complain about the bed time.
I decide, period.
........................

Magnified be Thy name, O Lord my God! Thou art He Whom all things worship and Who worshipeth no one, 
Who is the Lord of all things and is the vassal of none, Who knoweth all things and is known of none. 
Thou didst wish to make Thyself known unto men; therefore, Thou didst, through a word of Thy mouth, 
bring creation into being and fashion the universe. There is none other God except Thee, the Fashioner, 
the Creator, the Almighty, the Most Powerful.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some doxie pup pics from this afternoon. They are getting quite plump.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Overcast, humid and surprisingly warm here in Amsterdam. Awaiting our connecting flight to Kristiansand, Norway.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Overcast, humid and surprisingly warm here in Amsterdam. Awaiting our connecting flight to Kristiansand, Norway.


Bon voyage to one and all, Kim, Kacey, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning to everyone else. JO has a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for us when we rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Marc, those pups look great.

Kim, may Kacey have a fun filled learning experience aboard ship.

Speaking of dogs, check out the "Surfing Dog" video on SAP this morning.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today! EEeeek.
> 
> Have fun at home while the boys are doing the same at camp!


How did the send off go?


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. Glad to see you back with us in The Shang.
> The pups are plumping up as we speak.


So sweet. My boys are kvetching every day for a dog. I have a rule - if they are not old enough to walk to school on their own, they are not old enough to take care of a dog. 

How long do you think I can get away with that?


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Expecting some thunderstorms in Windsor today. Just finished weeding the Ponderosa, man am I tired. I don't think Paul Bunyan and Blue could have pulled some of those weeds out of the back 40 (feet). Looking for some patio furniture and stuff for the new spread.

Then back to B-ville to get ready to clear out the stuff for the final move to Windsor. Put a new BBQ together and will soon be ready for our first meal of dead cow in town..... Marc if you see a mushroom cloud to the west of you then the thing might need a slight adjustment......


----------



## eMacMan

So did the picnic lunch yesterday out at a spot rightfully named "Windy Point".

Liked this shot. Not super crisp but it does evoke the emotions I felt watching the two gals windsurf.

FWIW the kite surfer was an old fart not a gal. 

View attachment 21119


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Marc, those pups look great.
> 
> Kim, may Kacey have a fun filled learning experience aboard ship.
> 
> Speaking of dogs, check out the "Surfing Dog" video on SAP this morning.


Thanks, Don. Surfing Dogs???  What will they think up next???


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> So sweet. My boys are kvetching every day for a dog. I have a rule - if they are not old enough to walk to school on their own, they are not old enough to take care of a dog.
> 
> How long do you think I can get away with that?


Actually, that is a good rule, Dana.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Expecting some thunderstorms in Windsor today. Just finished weeding the Ponderosa, man am I tired. I don't think Paul Bunyan and Blue could have pulled some of those weeds out of the back 40 (feet). Looking for some patio furniture and stuff for the new spread.
> 
> Then back to B-ville to get ready to clear out the stuff for the final move to Windsor. Put a new BBQ together and will soon be ready for our first meal of dead cow in town..... Marc if you see a mushroom cloud to the west of you then the thing might need a slight adjustment......


Good luck, Rp. I actually like weeding by hand, rather than using chemicals, which we would not use due to the dogs.

Why not let the Cafe Chez Marc cater your first meal so you might enjoy the day in your new home?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> So did the picnic lunch yesterday out at a spot rightfully named "Windy Point".
> 
> Liked this shot. Not super crisp but it does evoke the emotions I felt watching the two gals windsurf.
> 
> FWIW the kite surfer was an old fart not a gal.
> 
> View attachment 21119


Afternoon, Bob. A great shot. I am not into para-surfing ......... or regular surfing, but that would be a great spot to fly a kite, which I do enjoy doing on a windy day.


----------



## friend

Nite.
Will write some tomorrow.
Busy today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Had a friend from Nipawin SK. arrive today, He drove 780 km to be here and is staying in the motor home. He's pooped, as am I as I stayed up until 1:40 a.m. this morning. I am now going to kay down and just die for about eight hours. Nite all.


----------



## groovetube

Well being back in the big smoke, came home to a bed that the siamese cat decided to show her displeasure at us having my sister taking care of them by letting go destroying everything including the mattress.

Next time I'll remember to put protectors on beds and couches, so she can find somewhere else.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

The kids taken to school and now I will have some of that 
homemade yoghurt and jam that JO showed me how to make.

I'm a bit tired. I was up until 2:30am working with Joal over Skype
on the application for funding for our environment/conservation
project that we are doing. We will grow ingenious plant and make
products from then, which will be sold locally, nationwide and most
important internationally. Thus both creating jobs and awareness about
Botswana as a country and its culture. Maybe we even make a few bob ourselves.
...............................

Manifestation of his Lord, that verily there is no God save Him, and that every man may 
thereby win his way to the summit of realities, until none shall contemplate anything 
whatsoever but that he shall see God therein.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## KC4

Hallø from Norway! (Struggling with a European keyboard here at the hotel)


danalicious said:


> So sweet. My boys are kvetching every day for a dog. I have a rule - if they are not old enough to walk to school on their own, they are not old enough to take care of a dog.
> 
> How long do you think I can get away with that?


I dunno. How long can you convince them they need to be walked to school? High school might be a real challenge.



danalicious said:


> How did the send off go?


It has'nt happened yet. We are still waiting for our ship to come in, literally.


SINC said:


> Kim, may Kacey have a fun filled learning experience aboard ship.
> 
> Speaking of dogs, check out the "Surfing Dog" video on SAP this morning.


Thanks Don. I'll check out SAP soon.

Weather here is overcast, but thankfully it doesn't seem to be raining, as it was last night. There are lots of activities planned to take place on the dock.

Holy crap, it's expensive here. For two small pizzas and a hamburger we paid about 500 kroner (about 100 Canadian)

I think I'm officially on a diet for a few days.


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, that sounds like a great incentive to start that diet. How does anyone afford to live over there?

Today's lesson on the SAP video is, never monkey around with guns.

My tutoring lessons begin at 7:00 a.m., so I think I will slide back into bed for an hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well being back in the big smoke, came home to a bed that the siamese cat decided to show her displeasure at us having my sister taking care of them by letting go destroying everything including the mattress.
> 
> Next time I'll remember to put protectors on beds and couches, so she can find somewhere else.


We could loan you a doxie to sleep on the bed next time, Tim. Sorry to hear of the destruction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your project.
Morning, Kim. Hopefully, Kacey shall have a good sendoff and educational trip. Bon voyage.
Morning, Don. Are you tutoring school-age students?


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Had another tornado warning last night ( what else is new to Windsor right Don? ). Good luck with your project Caman, it sounds interesting.

Marc I heard back from TESL Nova Scotia and they have not heard of the firm, so I'm thinking I'll walk away from this.....better safe than sorry.


----------



## danalicious

KC4 said:


> Hallø from Norway! (Struggling with a European keyboard here at the hotel)
> 
> I dunno. How long can you convince them they need to be walked to school? High school might be a real challenge.


:lmao:



KC4 said:


> It has'nt happened yet. We are still waiting for our ship to come in, literally.
> 
> Holy crap, it's expensive here. For two small pizzas and a hamburger we paid about 500 kroner (about 100 Canadian)
> 
> I think I'm officially on a diet for a few days.


I hope it all goes smoothly. A big adventure for Kacey!
I cannot believe the prices. WOW!


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Had another tornado warning last night ( what else is new to Windsor right Don? ). Good luck with your project Caman, it sounds interesting.
> 
> Marc I heard back from TESL Nova Scotia and they have not heard of the firm, so I'm thinking I'll walk away from this.....better safe than sorry.


Morning, Rp. I too did some searching and found nothing, so best to move on and keep your identify safe. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal .......... morning, Dana. How is Life treating you both today?


----------



## Dr.G.

24C in warm sunshine as we approach 4PM soon. Might I suggest some ice tea for anyone who is also warm today?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, that sounds like a great incentive to start that diet. How does anyone afford to live over there?


I asked the very same question myself. The "minimum wage" here is approx. the equivalent of $30/hr CDN. 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Hopefully, Kacey shall have a good sendoff and educational trip. Bon voyage.


Thanks, I will pass this on to her. 


danalicious said:


> I hope it all goes smoothly. A big adventure for Kacey!
> I cannot believe the prices. WOW!


So far so good, thanks. Parents got a tour of the ship today. It's beautiful. The kids sleep on the ship tonight, then intensive training for a couple of days before they sail away on Sunday.

Yes, we have a new appreciation for the complimentary breakfast at the hotel. I may be tempted to take a doggie bag.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal .......... morning, Dana. How is Life treating you both today?


Once again, Life is treating me well.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> 24C in warm sunshine as we approach 4PM soon. Might I suggest some ice tea for anyone who is also warm today?


I would love some iced tea. Thank you.


----------



## groovetube

ice tea. What a perfect thing right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Once again, Life is treating me well.


Good to hear, Dana. When do the boys start school?


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> I would love some iced tea. Thank you.





groovetube said:


> ice tea. What a perfect thing right now.


Coming right up, mes amis. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning at the TGIF Breakfast. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast which will hopefully be waiting for us and made by JO ....... or Caman. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine heart-friendly breakfast for us all. So, let's be thankful he is back on the job of making us breakfast.


----------



## Rps

Morning all ... soon to be heading back to B-ville. Nice day today. I've run out of my WMBB coffee and had to settle for French Vanilla .... such is life.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Dana. When do the boys start school?


In 11 days!!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all ... soon to be heading back to B-ville. Nice day today. I've run out of my WMBB coffee and had to settle for French Vanilla .... such is life.


Well, we should be stocking up on your favorite coffee, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day all.
> 
> This is the awesome part of ehmac.
> 
> I cannot keep up to it so I will just wish all a
> 
> 
> 
> Ta Ta


Welcome back, Garett. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> In 11 days!!!! :clap:


I am sure that they are very pleased to be going back to school.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, still busy with tutoring so not much time to spend here for a day or two yet.


----------



## Rps

Yeah Don, tutoring can take up time ... it isn't as easy as it looks is it? Invested in a slow cooker, so I'm scanning for some meal ideas ... I'm thinking I'll go with the classic chili for my first try.... that and some corn bread and a green salad................ any brave souls wanna be takers...


----------



## friend

Nite


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah Don, tutoring can take up time ... it isn't as easy as it looks is it? Invested in a slow cooker, so I'm scanning for some meal ideas ... I'm thinking I'll go with the classic chili for my first try.... that and some corn bread and a green salad................ any brave souls wanna be takers...


We have a slow cooker and find it great for pot roast, chilli, and dozens of other meals. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Hope to speak with you more tomorrow. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Best to call it a night. It is my turn tomorrow morning for the 5AM Fanny Feeding ........... feed Fanny so that she is able to feed the pups. Such is Life here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine breakfast waiting for us when we all rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Hallo from rainy Norway.

Much safety training is going on. Calisthenics on the deck or dock happen first thing in the a.m.

Kacey was more than a little overwhelmed yesterday, but seems to have recovered since then.

We the parents, met with many of the faculty this morning. It's all very exciting and even the teachers are buzzing!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> We have a slow cooker and find it great for pot roast, chilli, and dozens of other meals. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Still use the dutch oven for all of those and more. Spaghetti sauce and stews come to mind. Helps a lot if you have one of the new elemnt types that cycle faster than the old red or cold electric set-ups.


----------



## eMacMan

Edit; See the double post bug has returned. Explains why it took forever to post yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hallo from rainy Norway.
> 
> Much safety training is going on. Calisthenics on the deck or dock happen first thing in the a.m.
> 
> Kacey was more than a little overwhelmed yesterday, but seems to have recovered since then.
> 
> We the parents, met with many of the faculty this morning. It's all very exciting and even the teachers are buzzing!


Morning, Kim, from sunny St.John's. Wish Kacey a bon voyage again for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Still use the dutch oven for all of those and more. Spaghetti sauce and stews come to mind. Helps a lot if you have one of the new element types that cycle faster than the old red or cold electric set-ups.


Morning, Bob. Yes, these sorts of cookers are very versitile.

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, tutoring is finally done and my student has left for his home in Nipawin early this morning. His new web site is up and running and he is very happy with it.

Can a goat actually imitate Jerry Lewis? Turns out that is the case on SAP this morning. Also "The Choir Practice" will put a smile on your face.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Kim, Bob and good afternoon Caman. Busy day today as we are off to the "Art in the Park" event in Amherstburg and later the "corn Festival" in Tecumseh .... nothing like going from one end of the peninsula to the other.....


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, I found some of my collection of humourous stories from my "wrongful dismissal" file from my working days, I thought if you are interested I would post them here for others to read, and then you could pick the ones you like for SAP .... interested?

Also shouldn't your interest point on bananas be on domestic ones? Also, aren't bananas a herb?


----------



## SINC

Sure Rp, go ahead and post them, I can used stuff like that. I wondered about the banana thing myself, but decided not to kill it. How about the arm on that pitcher today? Can he throw a wicked curve ball or what?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, morning, Rp. How are you both this fine afternoon?


----------



## Rps

I watched that video a few times and still can't determine if it is legit. THAT is a curve ball if the video is real.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'm well thanks. Just came in from the Art in the Park show in Amherstberg. It must have been 90 degrees there ... both May-Belle and I drank about 2 gallons of water each ....... good event though, right on the river and very well attended.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm well thanks. Just came in from the Art in the Park show in Amherstberg. It must have been 90 degrees there ... both May-Belle and I drank about 2 gallons of water each ....... good event though, right on the river and very well attended.


Welcome back, Rp. Yes, dogs need a great deal of water in a heat like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I watched that video a few times and still can't determine if it is legit. THAT is a curve ball if the video is real.



Not sure if it is legit, since one can't see if he has put anything on the ball, such as spit or something like that which makes a ball act crazy. Actually, it's not really a curveball, but rather a screwball (or, as it was called by Christy Mathewson, his "fadeaway"). Still, it is an amazing spin and curve in strange directions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. As the last Sunday brunch for the month of August this year, JO promises to have a fine treat waiting for us tomorrow morning. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine Sunday Brunch waiting for each of us as we rise to face the new day. I am going to take mine outside on my back deck since it is sunny, 18C and not a bit of wind. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we too will enjoy a nice warm summer's day, but if you want to cool off, take a virtual ride with an extreme snowmobile driver this morning on SAP.


----------



## Rps

Morning all; A little cooler here today but sunny go that will be fine with me as I do round two of cutting the lawn. Fun...wow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Rp. I am going to mow the lawn as well and use some rain barrel water to water the lillies. Amazing how after weeks of rain/drizzle and fog we suddenly get dry and sunny weather. Not complaining, mind you.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 30C humidex reading is making things really hot here in St.John's.


----------



## KC4

Gud Day from Norway,

It has been very windy and rainy here. Hard to believe it is summer. If this is summer here, I'd hate to experience the winter. 

Kacey and her classmates sailed away about 3 hours ago. Many cheers and tears.

I'm finally getting used to the time change...just in time to fly home tomorrow. I was thinking, I must be on (or close to) Caman time.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Gud Day from Norway,
> 
> It has been very windy and rainy here. Hard to believe it is summer. If this is summer here, I'd hate to experience the winter.
> 
> Kacey and her classmates sailed away about 3 hours ago. Many cheers and tears.
> 
> I'm finally getting used to the time change...just in time to fly home tomorrow. I was thinking, I must be on (or close to) Caman time.


Bon voyage, Kacey. Excelsior.

Good luck with your trip home, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 21C with clear skies at just past 10PM. Deborah wants to go for a short walk with some of the adult doxies, so I best call it a night now. See you all in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.
Hope ye all are well.  

JO has a nutritious breakfast on the table.
I had two small eggs on hard bread and a espresso.

All the kids in school for the first time. Time to get going with work. 
Have a lot to do, so here we go................. 
..............................

“Knowledge is a light which God casteth into the heart of whomsoever He willeth.”
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## friend

I just got this e-mail. 
What are they thinking? Apple are taking Samsung to court over this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I shall have some fruite and a bagel ............. and of course, coffee, this morning. Still warm here after we hit a record 30C with the humidex yesterday. It is already up to 20C.

I guess you are glad to see the kids back to school.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. 

Camán, good to tea you are back to work.

Kim, a pleasant flight home from Norway today.

Marc and Rp, don't miss the baseball video today on SAP where a switch hitter versus a switch pitcher and hilarity ensues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A fitting end to that baseball clip. An amazing at bat.


----------



## friend

Hi Marc and Don.

It's indeed good to have them back in school, so 
that I can get somewhere with my and Joals' project.
I love the little buggers, but there isn't much time left
for anything else then taking care of them when they 
are home. And school keeps them off the friggin´computer. 

Things are going fairly well at home and they are adapting to
the new use of chore chart and there is much less fighting and arguing.
I am not in need of a pacemaker nor a peacemaker anymore?


----------



## SINC

That is good news indeed Camán, well done.


----------



## SINC

You learn something every day department: Today I learned that sex while camping is really intents.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You learn something every day department: Today I learned that sex while camping is really intents.


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, Don.

That is unless you indend to rough it while camping and go in an RV.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc and Don.
> 
> It's indeed good to have them back in school, so
> that I can get somewhere with my and Joals' project.
> I love the little buggers, but there isn't much time left
> for anything else then taking care of them when they
> are home. And school keeps them off the friggin´computer.
> 
> Things are going fairly well at home and they are adapting to
> the new use of chore chart and there is much less fighting and arguing.
> I am not in need of a pacemaker nor a peacemaker anymore?


I agree with Don, Caman. Good job and well done.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don interesting baseball bit. Too my knowledge MLB does not have a rule which forbids switch anything. The Ump should have forced the batter to choose and get in the box. A pitcher only has 12 seconds to pitch a ball ( unless there is a man on base ) so tradition has it that when you are on deck, you go to the box on your turn and set. I've always been upset with batter's antics between pitches and think the 12 second rule should apply to hitters as well.

But what is interesting is that I always wondered why no one thought of developing switch pitchers and switching hitters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How are you today? We are having Windsor weather here today, with 26C and 34C huimidex readings just now.

Here is something that might interest you. Bonne chance, mon ami.

http://www.literacy.ca/themes/clln/PDF/communications_officer_position_aug2011.pdf


----------



## Dr.G.

My daughter Shaina was born 28 years ago. I remember how different that day was weather wise than today, with temps just below 2C and cold rain. Today, it is 27C with a humidex reading of 35C. Strange what one remembers ................... Such is Life.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. I am off for the gym so I shall speak with you tomorrow. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a supper of mostly salads and fruit outside. The temps are still 31C with the humidex and the breeze makes things bearable.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO is still fixing up breakfast, so I made myself 
a cup of coffee and will start working now.
Kids in school and I'm hoping for having more done
today then last I had yesterday.
..................................................

This is the Day in which God’s most excellent favors have been poured out upon men, 
the Day in which His most mighty grace hath been infused into all created things. 
It is incumbent upon all the peoples of the world to reconcile their differences, and, 
with perfect unity and peace, abide beneath the shadow of the Tree of His care and 
loving-kindness. 
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a much cooler Alberta this morning. A water main break has dropped our pressure here. It broke on Friday and is yet to be repaired. Take a ride in the cockpit of an airplane landing in Los Angeles. The full HD video provides quite a beautiful tour of the nighttime sky over LA today on SAP.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Nice and sunny here today with a high of almost 90F. We decided to stay here over the long weekend and then travel home to B-ville. So, it's more cleaning, scrubbing and cutting for me. We have, what I have been told, are some lovely rose bushes around the new place. They have not been "groomed" if that is the word, so I'll have to read up on pruning and such for roses .... we never had them before so I'm sure it will be interesting ... not much of a gardener but I guess I'll learn.


----------



## SINC

When working on SAP this morning researching material I came across this site which I thought might interest some of you here:

Worldometers - real time world statistics


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. A beautiful 23C with sunshine and a nice ocean breeze. Yesterday's 35C humidex reading is just a memory now.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang.

Back in Calgary. It is cool and rainy here - not unlike Kristiansand. 

Traveling home (2, taxis, 4 airports (with security and customs clearance required at each), 3 flights) was a 38 hour marathon - especially the last flight from Minnesota to Calgary...It was very rough turbulence all the way. The pilots tried to alleviate the turbulence by changing altitudes a few times, but they said that we were trying to fly through the remains of tropical storm Irene, and no altitude was stable. 

Trying to get back on Calgary time and mindset, but for some reason, I feel strangely incomplete back home here.


Caman - Good luck with your project - it sounds fabulously interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Kim. We shall follow Kacey's adventures while she is away.


----------



## friend

Welcome home Kim.

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. I always seem to just miss you when you are online. Tomorrow, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at JO's last OtHD Breakfast for the month of August. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO was jobless this morning, since my children
woke me up with breakfast in bed and singing
happy birthday. Ciarán had drawn a birthday card 
and attached $1.50 in Swedish currency to it. 
Going to work a bit and then I'll go into town for lunch.
.............................

Would that the hearts of men could be cleansed from these man-made limitations and obscure thoughts imposed upon them! 
haply they may be illumined by the light of the Sun of true knowledge, and comprehend the mysteries of divine wisdom. 
Consider now, were the parched and barren soil of these hearts to remain unchanged, how could they ever become the 
Recipients of the revelation of the mysteries of God, and the Revealers of the divine Essence? 
Thus hath He said: “On the day when the earth shall be changed into another earth.” 
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## SINC

Camán:


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone.

Camán - have a super birthday!

Kim - Glad you made it home OK and Kacey got her adventure started. Methinks she will mature quickly in that atmosphere.

Marc - last OtHD indeed, being the 31st.

My right eye began to swell, so it was back to the doc yesterday. Turns out it wasn't the eyeball at all, it is an infection of the upper and lower lids and the eyelashes themselves. Now rather than drops, I have a sticky ointment that has to be gently rubbed into the lashes which blurs my vision for a while after application. This has to be done three times daily for a week, so I have to get my work done early while I can still see and the rest of it later when I can see again.


----------



## KC4

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAMAN! *
Hope it's a great one. I love getting hand drawn birthday cards. I think I've saved every one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, Caman. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you doing emotionally today?

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear about your eye, but at least now you know what the cause is and how to treat it.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim - Glad you made it home OK and Kacey got her adventure started. Methinks she will mature quickly in that atmosphere.
> 
> ....
> 
> My right eye began to swell, so it was back to the doc yesterday. Turns out it wasn't the eyeball at all, it is an infection of the upper and lower lids and the eyelashes themselves. Now rather than drops, I have a sticky ointment that has to be gently rubbed into the lashes which blurs my vision for a while after application. This has to be done three times daily for a week, so I have to get my work done early while I can still see and the rest of it later when I can see again.


One of the leaders of Class Afloat is a fan of Mark Twain and quoted or paraphrased him a few times while addressing the students and parents. In one instance he adjusted one of Mark Twain's quotes to suit the situation: 

"When I was a boy of fifteen, my parents were so ignorant I could hardly stand to have them around. But after I returned from Class Afloat, I was astonished by how much they'd learned in 9 months."

Sorry to hear about your misbehaving eyeball...I hope it's "looking better" soon.


----------



## friend

Thank you me friend.  :love2:
It great fun to turn 30. 

Please join the party, have some cake and other goodies.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Don, Marc and Kim.

Don: Sorry to hear about your eye.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you doing emotionally today?


ACk. I still feel oddly incomplete, like I'm walking around with one sock on. I know what the situation is, but I can't fix it, so I just have to become accustomed to the uncomfortable feeling. 

My brain keeps playing the same prerecorded messages/questions it has for many years: Where's Kacey? What time is she going to be home? Does she need a ride home? Who's bringing her home? Has she done her homework? And so on. 

The reality that we have left our child half way around the world in the company of strangers, traveling on an old ship to countries we've never been before, is slowly sinking in. There's a small line between bravery and insanity....I'm not quite sure what side of line we sit on.

Unexpectedly, the grocery store was a challenge for me yesterday when I realized that most of my grocery shopping was about Kacey. I could hear Kacey's voice telling me what to buy (berries) and what not to bother with (califlower). I found it difficult to break the habit of filling the cart with her "favorites" and usual choices. 

I'm sure the other shoppers thought I was a freak standing in the salad aisle with tears running down my face. Either that, or they assumed I was a very reluctant dieter. 

I'm surprised that Safeway security didn't find me in the cereal aisle in the fetal position, hugging a Family size box of Honey Nut Cheerios. 

It wasn't that I was merely being reminded that she was far away....but it was the realization that I am no longer taking care of her that hit me so hard. After 16 years, it has become ingrained as part of my being. Now I must have trust in strangers, trust in the old ship, trust in the captain, trust in the school, trust in the program, trust in the people of the world that she will encounter, but most importantly, trust in Kacey. And I do have trust in Kacey. 

Sheesh. It must be a case of empty nest syndrome. Every parent who sends their child off to college or university must experience this. I hope I get past it soon. I don't want to be afraid of the grocery store... It used to be my favorite place to hang out.

Thanks for asking Marc.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> ACk. I still feel oddly incomplete, like I'm walking around with one sock on. I know what the situation is, but I can't fix it, so I just have to become accustomed to the uncomfortable feeling.


Kim - This too shall pass. You have done something for Kacey that is among the greatest gift one can give a child. Trust and freedom to mature along with a unique education. She'll be just fine and a better person for it.

Oh, and your favourite photog Al Popil is 'on safari' in Alaska shooting bears just for you on SAP yesterday, today and tomorrow too.


----------



## friend

Kim: Get ice cream, chocolate and a good film.
Your baby will still be your baby for a not the 18 year or so,
constantly in need of mommy; advise, money, fixing thing that she messed up.
And right now she is safe where she is. 
Cry if you have too, but it's even better to do it in the company of a soppy film.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Happy Birthday Caman! Don sorry to hear abut your eye, hope things clear up soon. Marc will hit 97F here on Friday! Had the AC checked in anticipation of the heat wave.

Kim, while I can't say I know what you are going through, one by one my children left the house and even though they are now adults, many with family of their own, I still have those "parent moments". I think its tough when the first one and the last one sets out on their own ... even if their own is only for a semester or two. That "emptiness" is a sign of the passing of time .... which always seems to scream by with kids.

Don is right however, you will "get over it" as much as any parent does and will soon look forward to the letters, e-mail or skype and enjoy the sharing of her experiences. Really, this is a growing experience for the both of you. I'm sure we would love to hear of her experiences.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. Knocked a full glass of orange juice onto my MacBook Pro last night. D'oh. Called up MacDoc and ran it over at 11PM, so it's in his capable hands. 

Caman--Happy Birthday!

Kim--I'm sorry you are feeling so sad right now, but this is only normal. You can't take care of a small growing person for 16 years and then let that go in an instant, even if it's just for 9 months. But you've done a wonderful thing for her by letting her have this experience. If they find you at Safeway huddled in the aisles and crying, just explain, any parent will understand.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ACk. I still feel oddly incomplete, like I'm walking around with one sock on. I know what the situation is, but I can't fix it, so I just have to become accustomed to the uncomfortable feeling.
> 
> My brain keeps playing the same prerecorded messages/questions it has for many years: Where's Kacey? What time is she going to be home? Does she need a ride home? Who's bringing her home? Has she done her homework? And so on.
> 
> The reality that we have left our child half way around the world in the company of strangers, traveling on an old ship to countries we've never been before, is slowly sinking in. There's a small line between bravery and insanity....I'm not quite sure what side of line we sit on.
> 
> Unexpectedly, the grocery store was a challenge for me yesterday when I realized that most of my grocery shopping was about Kacey. I could hear Kacey's voice telling me what to buy (berries) and what not to bother with (califlower). I found it difficult to break the habit of filling the cart with her "favorites" and usual choices.
> 
> I'm sure the other shoppers thought I was a freak standing in the salad aisle with tears running down my face. Either that, or they assumed I was a very reluctant dieter.
> 
> I'm surprised that Safeway security didn't find me in the cereal aisle in the fetal position, hugging a Family size box of Honey Nut Cheerios.
> 
> It wasn't that I was merely being reminded that she was far away....but it was the realization that I am no longer taking care of her that hit me so hard. After 16 years, it has become ingrained as part of my being. Now I must have trust in strangers, trust in the old ship, trust in the captain, trust in the school, trust in the program, trust in the people of the world that she will encounter, but most importantly, trust in Kacey. And I do have trust in Kacey.
> 
> Sheesh. It must be a case of empty nest syndrome. Every parent who sends their child off to college or university must experience this. I hope I get past it soon. I don't want to be afraid of the grocery store... It used to be my favorite place to hang out.
> 
> Thanks for asking Marc.



No problem, Kim. You have done what you were able to do as a parent, so it is time to let the little bird spread her wings and fly, which is what she is meant to do in life. Still, we are hear to listen to you and to share in your hopes/fears/dreams. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Stay cool, mon ami.

Afternoon, Sonal. Sorry to hear about your OJ/MBP situation. Hopefully, MacDoc shall have things up and running shortly. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Sorry to hear about your OJ/MBP situation. Hopefully, MacDoc shall have things up and running shortly. We shall see.


Marc, at least I can say with confidence that my MBP is in the best possible hands. And it was nice to meet MacDoc in person.


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the support all. It is appreciated. 

Kacey will be fine, I will be fine. We both have new worlds to explore. 

Funny that you used a bird analogy Marc. I keep thinking of the Hornsby Eagles and how those eagle parents had to stop feeding those babies in order to encourage them to fly and find their own fish. It was hard to watch those babies cry and then have your heart in your throat watching them take their first awkward flight. It really isn't that much different with humans, is it? 

Sonal: I am sending supportive vibes to MacDoc in hopes that he can rescue your MBP. Orange juice is a serious injury.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, at least I can say with confidence that my MBP is in the best possible hands. And it was nice to meet MacDoc in person.


True. I have been in email contact with David for years, but never met him. I am up for a national literacy award and if I win, the presentation is in TO on Sept. 28th. So, maybe I could get a bunch of us together and buy everyone a drink. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the support all. It is appreciated.
> 
> Kacey will be fine, I will be fine. We both have new worlds to explore.
> 
> Funny that you used a bird analogy Marc. I keep thinking of the Hornsby Eagles and how those eagle parents had to stop feeding those babies in order to encourage them to fly and find their own fish. It was hard to watch those babies cry and then have your heart in your throat watching them take their first awkward flight. It really isn't that much different with humans, is it?
> 
> Sonal: I am sending supportive vibes to MacDoc in hopes that he can rescue your MBP. Orange juice is a serious injury.


Very true, Kim. My son, Stephen, is off for Toronto on Sept. 8th, to seek his fame and fortune. He is not sure what he wants to do, but it is time for him to spread his wings and fly. Kacey is much younger, but she will be even more independent and resourcesful after this experience.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> True. I have been in email contact with David for years, but never met him. I am up for a national literacy award and if I win, the presentation is in TO on Sept. 28th. So, maybe I could get a bunch of us together and buy everyone a drink. We shall see.


Well I would love to get together for a drink, Marc, but if you are coming as a guest in my town, then the drinks will have to be on me.


----------



## SINC

Good on you Sonal! That's the way we do it in our town too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well I would love to get together for a drink, Marc, but if you are coming as a guest in my town, then the drinks will have to be on me.


Thank you, Sonal. That is trul class on your part. I hope that they announce the winner soon, since if I did not win, then so be it. However, if I did win, I would have less than a month to book a flight to TO. Would you believe that I have not been in TO, other than the airport, since the Spring of 2000?


----------



## groovetube

please keep me in the loop for that, if you're coming to Toronto.

That's how we do things in my side of the town too 

(a lot of free booze a'flowin'...)


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> please keep me in the loop for that, if you're coming to Toronto.
> 
> That's how we do things in my side of the town too
> 
> (a lot of free booze a'flowin'...)


Thank you, Tim. I shall keep you in mind.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## danalicious

Hi all.
Happy Birthday Caman!

Kim - my heart goes out to you. I find myself hyperventilating when I even think about my boys going to overnight camp next summer. I don't think parents are ever really ready to let their children go and grow. Especially when you are a single parent and consumed with the care and upbringing of your child. Just think about all the great things you have taught Kacey to prepare her for the world - and be proud of that. (((HUGS)))


----------



## KC4

Thanks Dana, 

I am proud of Kacey and I do think she is ready for the world. Now, the next question is:
...Is the world ready for Kacey? 

Look out world, here she comes, and she's got 40 friends with her!

I like your new avatar photo...very nice.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Kim. My son, Stephen, is off for Toronto on Sept. 8th, to seek his fame and fortune. He is not sure what he wants to do, but it is time for him to spread his wings and fly. Kacey is much younger, but she will be even more independent and resourcesful after this experience.


Thanks Marc, and a Good Luck and fair winds for Stephen too. May he find the right direction for himself soon.

Good Luck to you too regarding that Literacy Award.


----------



## SINC

Love your new sig, Kim.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Tim. I shall keep you in mind.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Hi Marc, thx. Life is not great atm, my mom had a heart attack this week, and is in hospital. Man since heart heart valve replacements last June, she has had a pretty rough ride. And I have a horrible flu atm so I have to stay clear for fear I pass this plague off. Looking forward to seeing her, she is getting help in hospital my fingers are crossed.

Makes living healthy now much more important. The heart goes south fast if you don't. I took up fully walking to work last week in addition to gym workouts. It's just an hour each way.

How is your workouts going?


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear about your Mom,Tim. I wish her well.


----------



## groovetube

thx Don, she's comfortable for now. She is a tough lady.


----------



## Sonal

groovetube said:


> please keep me in the loop for that, if you're coming to Toronto.
> 
> That's how we do things in my side of the town too
> 
> (a lot of free booze a'flowin'...)


Oh, so is this going to be some east side/west side kind of thing? 

Sorry to hear about your mom. My best wishes to her.


----------



## friend

Thanks Rp, Sonal and Dana.
The kids unfortunately ruined my birthday a bit with fighting,
Joal was being most irritating and some other s,,te happened
so I'm looking forward to a calm day tomorrow.

Tim: Sorry to hear about you mom. Hope she get better soon.

Nite me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc, and a Good Luck and fair winds for Stephen too. May he find the right direction for himself soon.
> 
> Good Luck to you too regarding that Literacy Award.


Thanks, Kim. On both points, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Hi Marc, thx. Life is not great atm, my mom had a heart attack this week, and is in hospital. Man since heart heart valve replacements last June, she has had a pretty rough ride. And I have a horrible flu atm so I have to stay clear for fear I pass this plague off. Looking forward to seeing her, she is getting help in hospital my fingers are crossed.
> 
> Makes living healthy now much more important. The heart goes south fast if you don't. I took up fully walking to work last week in addition to gym workouts. It's just an hour each way.
> 
> How is your workouts going?


Tim, sorry to hear about your mom. Yes, with a flu you should stay far away from the hospital. Good luck to you both.

The workouts go well. As for cardio, I am averaging 30 minutes on the bike and going 8 miles per session. I am aiming to make my heart stronger and to lose some weight. Comes November, I shall also do resistance to help strengthen my arms, shoulders and back for snow shoveling.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Well done Sonal .... and after she pays, I will. So, as Tim states, keep we in the geographic area in the loop so we can meet.


----------



## Rps

Tim sorry to hear about your Mum. Please keep us in the loop and if you need someone to rant at please feel free to PM me .... we are always here to listen.......................... take care rp


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Rp, Sonal and Dana.
> The kids unfortunately ruined my birthday a bit with fighting,
> Joal was being most irritating and some other s,,te happened
> so I'm looking forward to a calm day tomorrow.
> 
> Tim: Sorry to hear about you mom. Hope she get better soon.
> 
> Nite me friends.


Sorry to hear that the day ended on a down note, Caman, since you started off today feeling well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well done Sonal .... and after she pays, I will. So, as Tim states, keep we in the geographic area in the loop so we can meet.


Well, I have not won yet. I already have a "hat trick", with the Canada Post Literacy Educator of the Year award, the Council of the Federation Literacy Award, and the NALD Innovative use of Technology award. So, this would be icing on the cake for me.


----------



## eMacMan

Tim; I went through that nearly fifteen years ago. Good news is that today my Mom is still in fairly good health at the young age of almost 90. So overcoming a heart attack is indeed possible.

Hoping things turn out as well for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Bob. Good to see you back in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Thx for the good thoughts.

She's pretty weak. I hope to have better news tomorrow


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Feeling a bit low, so I'll check out what JO has to
offer a bit later.
..................................

LAUDED and glorified is He Who is the sovereign Lord of the kingdoms of heaven 
and earth and whatever is between them. Say, verily unto Him shall all return, and 
He is the One Who guideth at His Own behest whomsoever He pleaseth. Say, all men beseech His blessings and He is supreme over all created things. He is indeed the 
All-Glorious, Mighty, the Well-Beloved.
The Báb


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. JO has made a fine breakfast for all of us, with eggs sunny side up just for you to cheer you up. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I awoke to wonder how Sonal's MBP fared this morning. 

Strap a jet pack to your back, hitch a ride on a chopper far above the Grand Canyon, let go, fire the engine and soar throughout the canyon in thrilling HD on SAP's video of the day.

Did I mention we have eight puppies on SAP as well?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Morning all, I awoke to wonder how Sonal's MBP fared this morning.


MacDoc reported yesterday that they are still letting it dry out, so they should know better today.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Will be hot here ( again !!!! ) today ...95F with a chance ( again !!!! ) of thunderstorms. I guess I'll get used to it. Hope the winter is that much warmer than Bowmanville ..... the summer sure as h*ll is.......................

Hoping to walk down by the river today, we have a lovely trail here that follows the Detroit river, so maybe a picnic would be in order.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Hopefully, your MBP will be up and running before too long. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Afternoon, Rp. Good luck with the heat and humidity there .......... but a former student of mine lives there and teaches at Wayne State Univ. in Detroit and says the winters are better there ............... than in St.John's. 

Afternoon, Don. Cute pics of those 8 Golden Retriever pups. Our pups line up, but not that neatly.


----------



## tilt

Caman, happy birthday.

Sonal, hope your MBP is getting better. I would have had a heart attack had it happened to mine!

Marc, good luck with the award. My fingers are crossed. And when you do get to Toronto, don't forget to keep me in the loop. I would love to meet you again; and use this excuse to meet other COTU-based EhMacers. 

I am sorry I was incommunicado this last month. I had to rush back to India because my father-in-law died suddenly. He has no sons, so it was my duty to perform the funeral rituals that go on for 13 days. On day 13, I fell ill and was out for the count for the next 10 days. I just got back from India late last night.

Internet access obviously was not on the high-priority list and so I was completely offline for the month. Just catching up on all the emails and news now. Am sorry to hear about Jack Layton. He was my seat-mate on a flight from Ottawa to Toronto. Found him quite humble and without any airs.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I am finding this ointment makes my work quite difficult as it causes blurry vision in my right eye for quite a length of time after putting it on. It bothers me for about two hours so using it three times a day makes for a long discomfort. this is only day two of seven, so I have a ways to go. that noted, it's time to hit the shower clean up the eye and reapply the ointment for the second time today. Oh well, as long as it clears the infection, I can take the minor discomfort.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Caman, happy birthday.
> 
> Sonal, hope your MBP is getting better. I would have had a heart attack had it happened to mine!
> 
> Marc, good luck with the award. My fingers are crossed. And when you do get to Toronto, don't forget to keep me in the loop. I would love to meet you again; and use this excuse to meet other COTU-based EhMacers.
> 
> I am sorry I was incommunicado this last month. I had to rush back to India because my father-in-law died suddenly. He has no sons, so it was my duty to perform the funeral rituals that go on for 13 days. On day 13, I fell ill and was out for the count for the next 10 days. I just got back from India late last night.
> 
> Internet access obviously was not on the high-priority list and so I was completely offline for the month. Just catching up on all the emails and news now. Am sorry to hear about Jack Layton. He was my seat-mate on a flight from Ottawa to Toronto. Found him quite humble and without any airs.
> 
> Cheers


Sorry to hear about your father-in-law, Mohan. It is the same way in the Jewish faith, with the eldest son or son-n-law responsible for certain duties. 

I shall keep you in mind re the award, but each day that passes makes it seem less likely that I shall be awarded this distinction, since it is now 27 days away. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am finding this ointment makes my work quite difficult as it causes blurry vision in my right eye for quite a length of time after putting it on. It bothers me for about two hours so using it three times a day makes for a long discomfort. this is only day two of seven, so I have a ways to go. that noted, it's time to hit the shower clean up the eye and reapply the ointment for the second time today. Oh well, as long as it clears the infection, I can take the minor discomfort.


Good luck, Don. I recall that after my detached retina surgery I had to wear a patch for about two weeks, with drops in my left eye for a month. Made binocular vision difficult.


----------



## friend

Sonal: Hope your MBP will survive.
Mohan: Thanks. Sorry to hear about your father-in-law, and you being ill.
Welcome home.
Don: Good luck with your eye.
Marc: Go for it.

Nite me friends.
Until tomorrow so.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sonal: Hope your MBP will survive.
> Mohan: Sorry to hear about your father-in-law, and you being ill.
> Welcome home.
> Don: Good luck with your eye.
> Marc: Go for it.
> 
> Nite me friends.
> Until tomorrow so.


I shall, Caman, but the award is not something that I go out and win, but rather, something that is awarded to someone for a lifetime of work. We shall see.

Good night, and I shall speak with you tomorrow morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night as well. We shall see what JO has in store for our first TGIF Breakfast for the month September. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Kids in school and I had my walk and some of JO nice breakfast.
Going to work for awhile and then go in to town for lunch, that
I didn't have time for on my birthday. Then I will go to the library
and work some there. I need a change of work environment.
Marc: A prayer will be a "go for it", so I include that for you. 
...................

The fatherhood of God, His loving-kindness and beneficence are apparent to all. 
In His mercy he provides fully and amply for His creatures and if any soul sins He 
does not suspend His bounty. All created things are visible manifestations of His
fatherhood, mercy and heavenly bestowals. Human brotherhood is likewise as clear 
and evident as the sun, for all are servants of one God, belong to one humankind, 
inhabit the same globe, are sheltered beneath the overshadowing dome of heaven 
and submerged in the sea of divine mercy. Human brotherhood and dependence 
exist because mutual helpfulness and cooperation are the two necessary principles
underlying human welfare. This is the physical relationship of mankind. 

There is another brotherhood, the spiritual, which is higher, holier and superior to 
all others. It is heavenly; it emanates from the breaths of the Holy Spirit and the
effulgence of merciful attributes; it is founded upon spiritual susceptibilities. 
This brotherhood is established by the Manifestations of the Holy One.
‘Abdu’l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Morning all. The library sounds like a productive spot to work Camán. Good day for SAP as we announce we are now ranked in the top 1000 webs sites in the world at number 803 by Clustr Maps, our traffic data service. Also today a kitten who tries to quit smoking in our video and the humour of Henny Youngman.


----------



## SINC

Our summer here was pretty much devoid of any song birds due to the presence of so many Magpies in our area. The city used to hire a fellow who shot them when they began to overrun neighbourhoods, but discontinued tho policy when some bird lovers raised a stink. These things are noisy, obtrusive and kill other bird's babies in the nest. Our neighbourhood is infested with them and last night a huge flock of the darn things demonstrated the problem. We counted 19 in all and I shot this pic of 10 of them on our neighbour's lawn. The rest of the flock were in the trees. I may have to get out my BB gun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck at the library.
Morning, Don. Good luck on the web traffic ............. and good luck with the birds.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Don and Marc.
Don: That sound great. Well done.

I didn't get in to town, postponed it until Monday.

I think I spoke to soon.
There will probably not be any wedding for me at the present.
And she hung up on me too.

Love is not meant for me, except to write about.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Good day for SAP as we announce we are now ranked in the top 1000 webs sites in the world at number 803 by Clustr Maps, our traffic data service.


That's a real accomplishment, Don. Congratulations.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Congratulations Don. That's quite the accomplishment.

Caman, sorry to hear that things are not going well for you. Hope it improves soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon Don and Marc.
> Don: That sound great. Well done.
> 
> I didn't get in to town, postponed it until Monday.
> 
> I think I spoke to soon.
> There will probably not be any wedding for me at the present.
> And she hung up on me too.
> 
> Love is not meant for me, except to write about.


Sorry to hear of this, Caman. What happened????


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. Any improvement with the work situation?
Afternoon, Kim. Any word from Kacey?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from mowing the lawn and working out in the garden. Time for some ice tea if anyone is interested.


----------



## SINC

Just found this and thought it might give everyone a lift today:


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Good day for SAP as we announce we are now ranked in the top 1000 webs sites in the world at number 803 by Clustr Maps, our traffic data service.


WTG Don! Good show!



friend said:


> I think I spoke to soon.
> There will probably not be any wedding for me at the present.
> And she hung up on me too.
> 
> Love is not meant for me, except to write about.


Huh? What just happened here? Caman - what did you (or didn't you) do or say to her?

Cheers


----------



## friend

tilt said:


> Huh? What just happened here? Caman - what did you (or didn't you) do or say to her?
> 
> Cheers


Do? I'm a man and thus I pay for every mistake and bad deed any
man has done since the beginning of time. That is the nature of
the collective punishment we will suffer from until judgement day.
(there are women that don't subscribe to this, I must say)

I got her web hosting for her NGO trust and payed it out of my own
pocket and put it in her name. To be able to set the web site up I put
down my email address as contact (they were going to send out the info
within 10 min they said). I thought that was OK, since she had made me
IT manager for the trust. But this was apparently totally wrong in every way.
How, I have no idea. A clue is that she asked me if it really was necessary
to have a web host at all.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mohan. How are you today?

Good night, Caman. Sent you a PM. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night ........... and a beautiful night it is with 16C temps and clear skies. Might do some stargazing. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## KC4

Goodnight Shang,

Kacey will soon be rising, if she's not already awake for night watch. The ship is moored among the fjords and islands near Stavanger, Norway. I haven't heard directly from Kacey since she sailed from Kristiansand and don't expect to hear from her until Sept 11th at the earliest. 

Weekends mean nothing to the ship and crew while sailing, classes and duties go on like any other weekday. 

Don, Is your eye getting any better? 

Sonal, any news from MacDoc yet?


----------



## friend

Im going off line for awhile.
See ye me friends and take care.
Until then.......


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone.

Camán, stay in touch.

Kim, my eye is still an issue as the ointment is now working its magic. Bright green discharge has been coming out all day yesterday, which Ann says is a sure sign of an infection. When I awoke this morning, much of it had leaked and hardened on my cheek. As bad as that sounds, it is how it reacts until it clears up. Unpleasant as it blurs my vision, but tolerable if it ends this mess.

What do light bulbs have to do with ballet? Check out the mesmerizing video today on SAP. And more bears from Al Popil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Yes, do stay in touch with us, if only by PM.

Morning, Don. Good luck with your eye infection.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Very hot here today with ( what else ) a chance of thunderstorms.... Have a few things to do in the boring category such as vacuum the house and such, but I am heading out later to check out some electric scooters. We live about 2kms from the shopping district so I thought why waste the gas in the car. So that should be fun.

Don watch your eye, infections should never be taken for granted. One of my son's got one and all hell broke loose.... so please stay on top of it.

Marc, I was going through some of my old books and found a compilation of Twain's works, so I thought tomorrow I would browse through it, that and a cold one makes for a good Labour Day celebration in my books.

Take care all and have a Labour Day long weekend .... especially to those who work it.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. Staying in and out of the humidity right now.

Kim, MacDoc came through and the laptop works. The top case (trackpad, keyboard, etc.) needs to be replaced since apparently the OJ left the trackpad flaky, but they are ordering the part and I should have my laptop back soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc, I was going through some of my old books and found a compilation of Twain's works, so I thought tomorrow I would browse through it, that and a cold one makes for a good Labour Day celebration in my books." A fine idea, Rp. Wish I could be there. 22C with full sunshine and no breeze makes it a warm day here. Going sailing tomorrow morning, so lets hope for a bit of a breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone. Staying in and out of the humidity right now.
> 
> Kim, MacDoc came through and the laptop works. The top case (trackpad, keyboard, etc.) needs to be replaced since apparently the OJ left the trackpad flaky, but they are ordering the part and I should have my laptop back soon.


Good to hear, Sonal. Sounds as if some iced Sonal Special might be in demand today for us both. Interested?


----------



## groovetube

Hi everyone, I've been really really ill and ended up having to get anti biotics for the first time in 15 odd years. Being ill I haven't been able to see my mother I can't pass this off (to my dad either), but I spoke to her by phone today she sounded ok. Her heart is now only working 20% which isn't good. So fingers crossed there can be some help or improvements.


----------



## Rps

Sorry to hear your ill Tim ... it is especially hard to recover with so much stress going on in your life right now. I sincerely hope things will turn around for the both of you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Hi everyone, I've been really really ill and ended up having to get anti biotics for the first time in 15 odd years. Being ill I haven't been able to see my mother I can't pass this off (to my dad either), but I spoke to her by phone today she sounded ok. Her heart is now only working 20% which isn't good. So fingers crossed there can be some help or improvements.


Good luck, Tim. We shall keep your mom in our prayers. We are all here if you need someone to talk with about your mom. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Going sailing tomorrow morning, so my Sunday Brunch shall be a light meal. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.

Tim, believe or not there is power in a few words said at an opportune time for you Mom. Such will be on the agenda tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Off sailing in a bit so my brunch shall be light. I am not much of a sailor. We shall see. Later .............


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and welcome to the middle day of your long weekend. Need a smile this morning? Take a peek at the Imodium commercial that never aired in today's video on SAP. Also more amazing grizzly bears pics from our Al Popil.


----------



## tilt

Marc, hope you had a good outing this morning and also saw some whales.

Tim, sorry to hear about your being ill and also about your mother's heart. 

Kim, I have been to the fjords in Norway. They are beautiful and I am sure Kacey will have tons of exciting things to tell you tomorrow.  

It's ribfest time here in Burlington and I am hoping to find parking. Baby backs are among my favourite foods.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Ribfest eh tilt? That gives me an idea. I will be watching the Riders vs Winnipeg game in the motor home this afternoon. I will set up the propane BBQ behind the rig and I just happen to have a few packs of beef short ribs, my second fav to baby backs. I will cook them so I can savour the smell during the game. That and a few cold beers will make my holiday Sunday complete.

My eye is much better this morning so I stopped using the ointment antibiotic as the doc said five days minimum but no more than seven and today at noon marked 5.5 days. Such a relief to be able to see clearly again. That noted, another tumour has appeared on my nose just under where they removed the one in February. They thought they got it all, but I guess not, so it is back under the knife for me at the U of A hospital on September 20 at 2:00 p.m. I can hardly wait.


----------



## groovetube

hello everyone, mom sounded chipper on the phone which was a rare treat. I haven't heard much from the doctors as to how she will fare or if the news is good or bad really.

Sinc that sounds like fun (not). I once had to go to a specialist to look at a suspicious mole on my thigh, and he decided right there to freeze my leg, cut it out and stitch it up. I had to play a show that night. Never a good time it seems.

Hopefully they get all of it this time.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,


Sonal said:


> M
> Kim, MacDoc came through and the laptop works. The top case (trackpad, keyboard, etc.) needs to be replaced since apparently the OJ left the trackpad flaky, but they are ordering the part and I should have my laptop back soon.


OK, there's some good news. 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Off sailing in a bit so my brunch shall be light. I am not much of a sailor. We shall see. Later .............


Hope it was a good sail! Kacey's still in the middle of the North Sea as far as I know. The ship seems to have gone "off the radar" for the last day or so. I hope that's not unusual.


tilt said:


> Kim, I have been to the fjords in Norway. They are beautiful and I am sure Kacey will have tons of exciting things to tell you tomorrow.
> 
> It's ribfest time here in Burlington and I am hoping to find parking. Baby backs are among my favourite foods.


I wish I would hear from her today, but I don't really expect to hear from her for at least a week. I bet she has so much to tell everyone. 

Enjoy the ribs, I'm planning on smoking a couple large racks of beef ribs on the BBQ tomorrow. 



SINC said:


> My eye is much better this morning so I stopped using the ointment antibiotic as the doc said five days minimum but no more than seven and today at noon marked 5.5 days. Such a relief to be able to see clearly again. That noted, another tumour has appeared on my nose just under where they removed the one in February. They thought they got it all, but I guess not, so it is back under the knife for me at the U of A hospital on September 20 at 2:00 p.m. I can hardly wait.


Glad to hear about the eyeball, sorry about the schnoz though. 


groovetube said:


> hello everyone, mom sounded chipper on the phone which was a rare treat. I haven't heard much from the doctors as to how she will fare or if the news is good or bad really.


Hi Tim. Glad to hear your Mom is sounding better. How are you feeling?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Marc, hope you had a good outing this morning and also saw some whales.
> 
> Tim, sorry to hear about your being ill and also about your mother's heart.
> 
> Kim, I have been to the fjords in Norway. They are beautiful and I am sure Kacey will have tons of exciting things to tell you tomorrow.
> 
> It's ribfest time here in Burlington and I am hoping to find parking. Baby backs are among my favourite foods.
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. We did not see any whales, but Conception Bay is not where they congregate. 

So, how is your job search coming along? Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ribfest eh tilt? That gives me an idea. I will be watching the Riders vs Winnipeg game in the motor home this afternoon. I will set up the propane BBQ behind the rig and I just happen to have a few packs of beef short ribs, my second fav to baby backs. I will cook them so I can savour the smell during the game. That and a few cold beers will make my holiday Sunday complete.
> 
> My eye is much better this morning so I stopped using the ointment antibiotic as the doc said five days minimum but no more than seven and today at noon marked 5.5 days. Such a relief to be able to see clearly again. That noted, another tumour has appeared on my nose just under where they removed the one in February. They thought they got it all, but I guess not, so it is back under the knife for me at the U of A hospital on September 20 at 2:00 p.m. I can hardly wait.


Evening, Don. Sorry to hear about the return of this tumor. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> hello everyone, mom sounded chipper on the phone which was a rare treat. I haven't heard much from the doctors as to how she will fare or if the news is good or bad really.
> 
> Sinc that sounds like fun (not). I once had to go to a specialist to look at a suspicious mole on my thigh, and he decided right there to freeze my leg, cut it out and stitch it up. I had to play a show that night. Never a good time it seems.
> 
> Hopefully they get all of it this time.


Evening, Tim. Hopefully, your mom will improve a bit each day. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. Are you able to follow Kacey's ship in some manner? Going off the radar should not be problematic ............ unless they are on a spy mission, and in that case, we shall see her story in a blockbuster movie about two years from now. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for a fine Labor Day breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. Are you able to follow Kacey's ship in some manner? Going off the radar should not be problematic ............ unless they are on a spy mission, and in that case, we shall see her story in a blockbuster movie about two years from now. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


Yes, Kacey's ship, the Soerlandet can be followed on Google's Live Ships Map - AIS - Vessel Traffic and Positions

Just enter the ship's name in the search field or the vessel name field and it will take you to a map and hopefully show you the last 24 hours of passage.

It did reappear in the last couple of hours. Perhaps cloudy weather hampers the Satellite reporting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the link, Kim. AIS stands for American Intelligence Ship, I believe, which would make sense of their going off the radar. If they are venturing off into Russian waters to spy on them then they would not want to be detected. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

AIS = Automatic Identification System

Used on all vessels.

And the last time I checked, the Orkneys weren't Russian territory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, a neighbor who does meteorology work for the oil companies and their off shore oil rigs did a search for me. The Soerlandet is just east of northern Scotland ................... en route for Newfoundland. Maybe Kacey convinced the captain to come here so that she could see the doxie pups??? We shall see.


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> Enjoy the ribs, I'm planning on smoking a couple large racks of beef ribs on the BBQ tomorrow.


Went to the ribfest, but could not find any parking, so had to return disappointed.  And Kim, I should try smoking ribs - so far I have only tried cigarettes and pot.



Dr.G. said:


> So, how is your job search coming along? Bonne chance, mon ami.


Hello Marc. Job search - no luck I am afraid. I have joined a course to downgrade my skills (or, if you look at it another way - to actually acquire some skills) in the hope that I can go back to doing grunt-work and at least get a lower-paying job than to continue hoping to stay part of Management and be unemployed.


Don, how did you enjoy the ribs and the game? Sorry to hear about your needing another nose-job. Good luck with that.

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Morning tilt, et all.

The ribs turned out just great as did the game as my Riders thumped the Bombers. :clap:

Today's video on SAP features a Just For Laughs gang gag that made me smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mohan. Good luck on the retraining. After 40 years being a teacher in the K-12 and university system, this is about all I know how to do in terms of work. Hopefully, there will be some position that will challenge you and bring you some peace and contententment. 

Afternoon, Don. Love the JfL gags ........... reminds me of Candid Camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very warm 24C at just past tea time here in St.John's. Ice tea is the call for the day today. A nice breeze makes this a fine day for some ice tea .................. or a G&T.


----------



## Rps

What, Marc, no screech ...? Its a bit cool and windy here today, actually after the week's heat a little cool is fine with me. Making a Labour Day pot of chili.... to bad our usual Labour Day Classic here in Ontario was not meant to be this year. Nothing like the Ti-Cats and the Argos on Labour Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> What, Marc, no screech ...? Its a bit cool and windy here today, actually after the week's heat a little cool is fine with me. Making a Labour Day pot of chili.... to bad our usual Labour Day Classic here in Ontario was not meant to be this year. Nothing like the Ti-Cats and the Argos on Labour Day.


I am no lover of Screech, Rp. My wife and I are making our traditional Labor Day salads to go with our LD BBQ.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Yes, Kacey's ship, the Soerlandet can be followed on Google's Live Ships Map - AIS - Vessel Traffic and Positions
> 
> Just enter the ship's name in the search field or the vessel name field and it will take you to a map and hopefully show you the last 24 hours of passage.
> 
> It did reappear in the last couple of hours. Perhaps cloudy weather hampers the Satellite reporting.


Kim, Kacey will be just north of my ancestral home in Wick, Caithness on the northern tip of Scotland. Thanks for the link as we can now follow her progress. I hope they get out of there before winter sets in.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 


Dr.G. said:


> Kim, a neighbor who does meteorology work for the oil companies and their off shore oil rigs did a search for me. The Soerlandet is just east of northern Scotland ................... en route for Newfoundland. Maybe Kacey convinced the captain to come here so that she could see the doxie pups??? We shall see.


I hope you have 41 Doxies - every kid will want one. 


tilt said:


> Went to the ribfest, but could not find any parking, so had to return disappointed.  And Kim, I should try smoking ribs - so far I have only tried cigarettes and pot.


Hahah! Too bad you weren't in Calgary Mohan. You could join us. (It gets a little toastie on the buns sitting on the BBQ while smoking the ribs) There are 14 people coming over for dinner tonight... What's a couple more? The ribs have been smoking since about 10 am this morning and they smell wonderful. 



SINC said:


> Kim, Kacey will be just north of my ancestral home in Wick, Caithness on the northern tip of Scotland. Thanks for the link as we can now follow her progress. I hope they get out of there before winter sets in.


 You're more than welcome. That's interesting about your ancestral home. I would like to visit Scotland one day...Kacey will have stories I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> I hope you have 41 Doxies - every kid will want one.


Evening, Kim. Sorry, there was just six in the litter ............. three are sold and we are keeping one. There are two little boys up for sale ............ so, if you give one to Kacey as a Christmas gift, that leaves one doxie pup for 40 students. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have my faculty retreat tomorrow morning, and then the new semester starts at 5AM for teleprofessors, and 8AM for on-campus profs on Wednesday. So, best to get some sleep ............... but first some stargazing since it is an unseasonable 20C with a nice dry breeze. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Looks like a good night to turn in early all right.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

14C and rain in the air. Autumn is here and winter just around the corner.
JO made a welcome back breakfast for all of ye, since I promised to return
to the Shang today and here I am. 

There are a lot of crazy women i the world, but do I need to go through them all?
It's over indeed, but I'm better off for it.
Now I'm going for building up my artistry and give it a fair go.
If it doesn't take off within reasonable time I will retire from the arts.
I'm back in the saddle and I'll ride alone until there is a real reason to do otherwise.
Going for lunch soon.
......................................

The world of humanity cannot advance through mere physical powers and intellectual
attainments; nay, rather, the Holy Spirit is essential. The divine Father must assist the
human world to attain maturity. The body of man is in need of physical and mental 
energy but his spirit requires the life and fortification of the Holy Spirit. 
Without its protection and quickening the human world would be extinguished. 
His Holiness Jesus Christ declared, “Let the dead bury their dead.” He also said, 
“That which is born of the flesh is flesh, and that which is born of the spirit is spirit.” 
It is evident therefore according to His Holiness that the human spirit which is not 
fortified by the presence of the Holy Spirit is dead and in need of resurrection by that 
divine power; otherwise though materially advanced to high degrees man cannot attain 
full and complete progress.
‘Abdu’l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, glad to know you are in better spirits today!

Trick shots in golf? You bet in today's video on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good to see you back. Hopefully, your approach for your life shall bring you some contentment, happiness and even a bit of prosperity. Good luck, my friend.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get back from my retreat. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Back from my faculty retreat. It was interesting but I am glad to be home. The semester starts tomorrow morning and I want to be fully ready to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. The semester starts for teleprofessors at 5AM, but I shall not come online until about 7AM. We have started to feed the pups some goat's milk and blended ground chicken and pablum, and it takes two of us to keep six pups from walking in this mash. What a mess!!!! Still, see you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

15C and raining quite a lot now.
Done my walk and now it's time for a wee breakfast if JO has it ready.

Not much activity here yesterday I noticed.
Ah well, I'm back and will drop in now and then.
Going to see if I can get some web site building done
or at least put down some concert ideas.
Got a brief email from Joal last night asking how I was.
I wonder what she want, maybe missing me. 
I have no imminent thoughts or wishes, so we'll see how that plays out.
.............................

Great God! This sea had laid up lustrous pearls in store;
The wind hath raised a wave that casteth them ashore.
So put away thy robe and drown thyself therein,
And cease to boast of skill: it serveth thee no more!
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I am glad that you have decided to rejoin your Shang family. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems as if JO has taken the day off, so I shall make a fine OtHD Breakfast for us all. There shall be all of your favorites, just they way you remember when you were little. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents from a sweltering Alberta headed for 30° today and 31° tomorrow. A fine end to a wet summer as fall is approaching rapidly. We've all heard the expression, 'a boy and his dog', but today's video shows just how much a poor dog can take from his young master on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Must check out that dog clip. Feel free to post any of the puppy pics I post here in The Shang or The Pet Corner thread. The doxie pups are just now entering their cute phase. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I'm sure you will enjoy the clip Marc. That dog has nothing but patience and love for the little guy. Thanks for the offer on the pictures, I can always use them.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm sure you will enjoy the clip Marc. That dog has nothing but patience and love for the little guy. Thanks for the offer on the pictures, I can always use them.


No problem. When things quiet down a bit here with grading and feeding puppies, I shall have a fresh cup of coffee and a moment in SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm sure you will enjoy the clip Marc. That dog has nothing but patience and love for the little guy. Thanks for the offer on the pictures, I can always use them.


Talk about cute!!! Loved it when he sat on the golden lab and hugged him. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Took the Baby Boomer test and got 20 out of 20. Guess I was a child of the TV era and the 60s.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Took the Baby Boomer test and got 20 out of 20. Guess I was a child of the TV era and the 60s.


Sadly I got 18 out of twenty. Clearly if I were able to erase useless information from my memory banks that number would have been much closer to zero.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Yes Marc, I, too, got 20/20 not sure if that is an achievement or an indictment. Rainy here today and very cool, but after the hot weather we've had it's nice to have. Hoping to head out to an all-you-can-eat spaghetti dinner tonight ...at $8 it's a bargain in my books.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Sadly I got 18 out of twenty. Clearly if I were able to erase useless information from my memory banks that number would have been much closer to zero.


Bob, for some reason, I remember things like that quite well. I do really well on Jeopardy and Trivial Pursuit.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Yes Marc, I, too, got 20/20 not sure if that is an achievement or an indictment. Rainy here today and very cool, but after the hot weather we've had it's nice to have. Hoping to head out to an all-you-can-eat spaghetti dinner tonight ...at $8 it's a bargain in my books.


It's an achievement, Rp ................ a tribute to the ability of Baby Boomers to remember all that is meaningful.


----------



## MLeh

Yes, but all you who got 20/20 ... quick, what did you have for lunch yesterday?


----------



## friend

Evening Marc, Don, Rp and all.

A lot of rain today, but we got some sunshine and clear skies at the end of the day.
Went to the supermarket and at my return I found my glasses missing. 
Now I'm at trying to read from the Mac with my reading glasses. Not pleasant at all. 

In addition I was insulted by one of the staff there, but after speaking to the new head 
manager he had her calling me and apologising whist standing next to her. :roll eyes: 
I could hear her fuming, but she had to comply. He said "This is the way I deal with 
thing. Thanks for letting me know". Well done by him. There was not reason for
her being rude. Besides, the customer is always right anyway.

Joal called today and said sorry 10 times and then 5 more times after a few minutes.
We will speak a bit and see what happen over the next few months.

I just got 10 right answers, but I was brought up on this side of the pond.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Yes, but all you who got 20/20 ... quick, what did you have for lunch yesterday?


A lettuce and tomato salad, with homegrown lettuce and a vine-ripened tomato from a tomato plant I grew from a seed in April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. I take it you don't have to wear your glasses during all waking hours.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. I take it you don't have to wear your glasses during all waking hours.


Hi Marc.

No, I have one pair for reading and one pair when I'm on the computer.
I don't have any "ordinary activity" glasses at the moment. This is really 
messing things up for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> 
> No, I have one pair for reading and one pair when I'm on the computer.
> I don't have any "ordinary activity" glasses at the moment. This is really
> messing things up for me.


Sorry to hear this, Caman. Hopefully, the store in which you took them off will locate them and if you contact them will hold them for you. Good luck, my friend.

Why do you think Joal is suddenly changing her tune with you?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Caman. Hopefully, the store in which you took them off will locate them and if you contact them will hold them for you. Good luck, my friend.
> 
> Why do you think Joal is suddenly changing her tune with you?


Thanks Marc.

Well, I'm such a catch you see. 
No honestly, she said she got cold feet and freaked out a bit
and i can understand that. It went too fast and when we slowed 
down some it all became to obvious where we were heading and
it scared her. I think it might work if we go slow and just talk without 
any big plans for a few months. Then we should meet and see how we 
feel about things and look at options for the future. I'm fine with that
and I think she is too. No use throwing away something to soon, that
mostly worked fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> Well, I'm such a catch you see.
> No honestly, she said she got cold feet and freaked out a bit
> and i can understand that. It went too fast and when we slowed
> down some it all became to obvious where we were heading and
> it scared her. I think it might work if we go slow and just talk without
> any big plans for a few months. Then we should meet and see how we
> feel about things and look at options for the future. I'm fine with that
> and I think she is too. No use throwing away something to soon that
> mostly woke fine.



Going slowly and seeing if you two are right for each other sounds like a wise direction to take in this long-distance relationship. Good luck, my friend. Peace.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

It's a beautiful day here in Calgary. I think we are finally getting our summer! 

I got 20/20 on the Baby boomer quiz as well and I agree with Bob that this is mostly useless information clogging my brain. Ack! In answer to Elaine's question: Nuttin' honey! 

I just went for an eye examination. (Didn't get 20/20 there) All is well except for my prescription has changed and I will need to make a decision about what to do about it. I have worn glasses for most of my years and am comfortable continuing to do so but I have a bunch of options to consider:

1. Laser surgery (I'd have to go for a few further tests to confirm my suitability for it, but the doctor does not anticipate any issues preventing from having this choice),
2. Contact lenses. Been there, done that...not terribly keen on going back there again.
3. Get new lenses, put them in my old frames,
4. Get new lenses, put them in new frames. 

None of the above is cheap anymore (with the lenses I would want).

It seemed a no brainer decision for me, because I am comfortable wearing glasses, but then when looking around at people to see what styles they were wearing, I noticed that very, very few people wear eyeglasses anymore. Mostly those still wearing them are of the older generation. Hmphhh.


----------



## SINC

Kim, I bought my last pair online here:

Zenni Optical - Eyeglasses, Prescription Glasses, Bifocal, Progressive Eyeglasses, Rimless Glasses

I just typed in my prescription, selected the frames and lens type, paid via CC and eight days later they were on my face. Total cost for progressive bifocals? $43, plus $9 shipping.

I would buy them that way again in a minute. I was quoted nearly $700 at Pearl Vision for a similar pair.


----------



## friend

Hi Kim.

Be careful with the laser surgery.
They say it's not that safe, so investigate first.
How's about a looking glass attach to a hockey helmet?
After all you are Canadian.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, I bought my last pair online here:
> 
> Zenni Optical - Eyeglasses, Prescription Glasses, Bifocal, Progressive Eyeglasses, Rimless Glasses
> 
> I just typed in my prescription, selected the frames and lens type, paid via CC and eight days later they were on my face. Total cost for progressive bifocals? $43, plus $9 shipping.
> 
> I would buy them that way again in a minute. I was quoted nearly $700 at Pearl Vision for a similar pair.


Thanks Don, I can't see where they offer Transistion lenses, something I've had for years and love them. I'll give them a call or email.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Hi Kim.
> 
> Be careful with the laser surgery.
> They say it's not that safe, so investigate first.
> How's about a looking glass attach to a hockey helmet?
> After all you are Canadian.


Hah...Yeah, I've heard that there can be risks. I know quite a few people who've had this surgery, most are happy with it, some regret it. I'm thinking this is not likely going to be my choice anyway.


----------



## Sonal

I just found out that my prescription has changed, and now I need to wear my glasses full time. Right now I'm in glasses, but I'm considering other options.... I don't like glasses. XX) Considering contacts, but that's a decision for later--sticking with glasses for now.

Check out Contact Lens at Clearly Contacts® - the easy way to buy Canadian Contact Lenses I know a few people who've ordered from here, and I plan to get my spare pair from here. They are doing a giveaway this week with free frames--you have to like them on Facebook to get the coupon code. 

But they do have lots of sales, and they offer Transitions lenses.

I have a number of friends who did laser surgery and are very happy with it.



KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> It's a beautiful day here in Calgary. I think we are finally getting our summer!
> 
> I got 20/20 on the Baby boomer quiz as well and I agree with Bob that this is mostly useless information clogging my brain. Ack! In answer to Elaine's question: Nuttin' honey!
> 
> I just went for an eye examination. (Didn't get 20/20 there) All is well except for my prescription has changed and I will need to make a decision about what to do about it. I have worn glasses for most of my years and am comfortable continuing to do so but I have a bunch of options to consider:
> 
> 1. Laser surgery (I'd have to go for a few further tests to confirm my suitability for it, but the doctor does not anticipate any issues preventing from having this choice),
> 2. Contact lenses. Been there, done that...not terribly keen on going back there again.
> 3. Get new lenses, put them in my old frames,
> 4. Get new lenses, put them in new frames.
> 
> None of the above is cheap anymore (with the lenses I would want).
> 
> It seemed a no brainer decision for me, because I am comfortable wearing glasses, but then when looking around at people to see what styles they were wearing, I noticed that very, very few people wear eyeglasses anymore. Mostly those still wearing them are of the older generation. Hmphhh.


----------



## friend

Nite


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> It's a beautiful day here in Calgary. I think we are finally getting our summer!
> 
> I got 20/20 on the Baby boomer quiz as well and I agree with Bob that this is mostly useless information clogging my brain. Ack! In answer to Elaine's question: Nuttin' honey!
> 
> I just went for an eye examination. (Didn't get 20/20 there) All is well except for my prescription has changed and I will need to make a decision about what to do about it. I have worn glasses for most of my years and am comfortable continuing to do so but I have a bunch of options to consider:
> 
> 1. Laser surgery (I'd have to go for a few further tests to confirm my suitability for it, but the doctor does not anticipate any issues preventing from having this choice),
> 2. Contact lenses. Been there, done that...not terribly keen on going back there again.
> 3. Get new lenses, put them in my old frames,
> 4. Get new lenses, put them in new frames.
> 
> None of the above is cheap anymore (with the lenses I would want).
> 
> It seemed a no brainer decision for me, because I am comfortable wearing glasses, but then when looking around at people to see what styles they were wearing, I noticed that very, very few people wear eyeglasses anymore. Mostly those still wearing them are of the older generation. Hmphhh.


Because of the shape of my eye, I am NOT a candidate for laser surgery. The only two people I know who have had it done here in St.John's regret it dearly. However, one of the best laser surgery clinics in Canada is in Calgary, so if you get it done, get it done there. My wife knows the name of the clinic if you need it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, the right pair of glasses with one of your hats would make you even more beautiful than you are now. Consider that option.


----------



## Dr.G.

Night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to pull the pin as well. Speak with you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Good night Marc. Thanks, I'll make sure I ask Deborah for that clinic name, if I decide to go for the surgical route.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

13C and overcast, but no rain yet.
JO has a autumny breakfast on the table with all
the colours of the coming of fall. 

Tired, so I might rest for half an hour after I taken the kids
to school, so work won't be sluggish and sirupy.
.......................

Many a chilled heart, O my God, hath been set ablaze with the fire of Thy Cause, 
and many a slumberer hath been wakened by the sweetness of Thy voice. 
How many are the strangers who have sought shelter beneath the shadow of the 
tree of Thy oneness, and how numerous the thirsty ones who have panted after 
the fountain of Thy living waters in Thy days!
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, et all. A warm morning here and a hot one at 30° again today. Getting an early start today so I can nap in the A/C in the motor home this afternoon during the heat of the day. Did you know the chocolate chip cookie was invented by accident? Details today on SAP.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Don et. all.

Todays word Inculcate(which I receive as an e-mail) was Inculcate, will be familiar to the Shangs many teachers. 
Here is one of their examples of usage:
It is difficult, if not impossible, to inculcate in those who do not want to know, 
the curiosity to know; I think it is also impossible to kill this need in those who 
really want to know. -T. V. Rajan, "The Aha! Factor", The Scientist, March 21, 2002


----------



## MLeh

Happy Thursday everyone. When did it become September? Well, I've still got until the 21st to enjoy 'summer'. I actually prefer September - less crowds.

I enjoy reading SAP, as always, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Loved JO's autumn breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good night Marc. Thanks, I'll make sure I ask Deborah for that clinic name, if I decide to go for the surgical route.


Kim, it is the Gimbel eye clinic. They perfected the technique and, according to Deborah, have the highest success rate in Canada.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang,

Thanks for the name of the clinic Marc.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Windy and rainy here for the next few days .... hope it clears up as the Windsor Air Show is on this weekend and would like to see it without dodging rain drops.

Got a shock this morning when I read that Rogers wants to get into the banking industry .... credit cards to be exact .... what's up with all the retailers getting into banking: Walmart, PC, Rogers ................................... isn't this similar to the car insurance plague of the 80s. I mean letting Rogers become a bank is like giving Jack the Ripper an Avon route..............................


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> 
> Thanks for the name of the clinic Marc.


No problem, Kim. My son wanted this surgery when he was working in Calgary, so Deborah searched out where the best place for this operation might be performed and it was that clinic. He could not afford the surgery so never had it done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Windy and rainy here for the next few days .... hope it clears up as the Windsor Air Show is on this weekend and would like to see it without dodging rain drops.
> 
> Got a shock this morning when I read that Rogers wants to get into the banking industry .... credit cards to be exact .... what's up with all the retailers getting into banking: Walmart, PC, Rogers ................................... isn't this similar to the car insurance plague of the 80s. I mean letting Rogers become a bank is like giving Jack the Ripper an Avon route..............................


Afternoon, Rp. I like your JtR and Avon analogy. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Some Sonal Special herbal tea might be in order for me just now. A hectic second day of teaching online, and my son leaves for TO in about two hours. He has a one way ticket there ............... but he knows that he has a room here. We shall see if he is able to find his fame and fortune in TCoTU.


----------



## friend

Evening me friends.


Soon time for bed I think. A bit tired.

Have been don't practise run on Joomla and it's going fairly well.
The only thing is that Lion keeps unzipping the downloaded templet files 
and I don't want that since I'm sposed to upload them unzipped.
Edit: I solved it. I unchecked open safe files after download. :clap:

Oh that's right, they found my glasses, so I'll be collecting them tomorrow.
And Joal made a u-turn and asked me to do her web site.


----------



## friend

Nite


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Good to hear that your glasses were found.


----------



## Dr.G.

The person who sponsored me for the Middleton Literacy Award contacted me to tell me that she received an email from the committee. Sadly, I shall not be coming to TO at the end of the month. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Ah well Marc, you can't win them all, but your presence in the field is an honour in itself. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah well Marc, you can't win them all, but your presence in the field is an honour in itself. :clap:


Thanks for the kind words, Don. You are a gentleman and a scholar. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw my son, Stephen, off for his flight to TO. He should be there in a few hours. At 24, it was time for him to fly the coup. Luckily, he graduates university with no university student loan debt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Pups are three weeks old today and require some extra feeding in the morning. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. I like your JtR and Avon analogy. :lmao:


+1 Hahahaha!


Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Caman. Good to hear that your glasses were found.


+1


Dr.G. said:


> The person who sponsored me for the Middleton Literacy Award contacted me to tell me that she received an email from the committee. Sadly, I shall not be coming to TO at the end of the month. Such is Life.


I'm disappointed to hear this Marc, but I agree with Don, it was quite the honor to be among those being considered. Kudos for that alone. 


Dr.G. said:


> Saw my son, Stephen, off for his flight to TO. He should be there in a few hours. At 24, it was time for him to fly the coup. Luckily, he graduates university with no university student loan debt.


Good Luck to Stephen. I expect that he will do very well. 
Good Luck to you and Deborah who now must experience an "empty nest"...well, as much as a nest can be empty with a pack of hounds in it.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Some Sonal Special herbal tea might be in order for me just now. A hectic second day of teaching online, and my son leaves for TO in about two hours. He has a one way ticket there ............... but he knows that he has a room here. We shall see if he is able to find his fame and fortune in TCoTU.


Well you know what they say, if you can make it there, you can make it anywhere. 

He arrives in the middle of the Toronto Film Festival. If he can make his way to Yorkville, he might be able to do some celebrity-watching.



Dr.G. said:


> The person who sponsored me for the Middleton Literacy Award contacted me to tell me that she received an email from the committee. Sadly, I shall not be coming to TO at the end of the month. Such is Life.


I can only echo what Don put so well, and add that it's a shame that we will not have a chance to meet in Toronto this month.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Marc: Good luck to Stephen and the smilies are for you.

JO has made a sunshine breakfast this morning to celebrate the departure of summer for this time.

Going to retrieve my glasses now.
See ye later.
........................

Suffer me, O my God, to draw nigh unto Thee, and to abide within the precincts of Thy court, 
for remoteness from Thee hath well-nigh consumed me. Cause me to rest under the shadow 
of the wings of Thy grace, for the flame of my separation from Thee hath melted my heart within me. 
Draw me nearer unto the river that is life indeed, for my soul burneth with thirst in its ceaseless search after Thee.
My sighs, O my God, proclaim the bitterness of mine anguish, and the tears I shed attest my love for Thee.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> +1 Hahahaha!
> 
> +1
> 
> I'm disappointed to hear this Marc, but I agree with Don, it was quite the honor to be among those being considered. Kudos for that alone.
> 
> Good Luck to Stephen. I expect that he will do very well.
> Good Luck to you and Deborah who now must experience an "empty nest"...well, as much as a nest can be empty with a pack of hounds in it.


Thanks, Kim. From the email, it seems as if university academics are usually seen as studying things like literacy, rather than actively working with people learning to read and write. Still, they acknowledged the fact that I was an atypical academic, and that was a nice thought.

Not too much of an "empty nest" with six adult dogs and six pups. We still have one little boy not spoken for, and none of the pups will go to their new homes until properly weaned at 10 weeks of age.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, here is the little boy that has Kacey's name written all over him .................... if it were not for the fact that she was on a ship and doxies don't swim very well. He tried to stay awake hoping that her ship would come into port, but no luck. Such is Life. "Ships crossing in the night ...."


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well you know what they say, if you can make it there, you can make it anywhere.
> 
> He arrives in the middle of the Toronto Film Festival. If he can make his way to Yorkville, he might be able to do some celebrity-watching.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only echo what Don put so well, and add that it's a shame that we will not have a chance to meet in Toronto this month.


Thank you for the kind thought, Sonal. Such is Life.

As for "making it there" ............ I thought that was about New York City??? Toronto is a nice little city compared to NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Yes, a fine TGIF Breakfast by our very own JO. Maybe your luck is now changing with the finding of your glasses? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I have been up for a long time with technical problems with SAP this morning. After nearly two hours of frustration, I finally figured it out. Today's video of "Mr. Bean makes a Sammich" had a missing close code (That one of these >) and threw the whole site off kilter. Soon as I added that single character, all was well. The good news is that the video is well worth the trouble. I laughed til I cried.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> The person who sponsored me for the Middleton Literacy Award contacted me to tell me that she received an email from the committee. Sadly, I shall not be coming to TO at the end of the month. Such is Life.


Marc, forgive them. They don't know what they're doing. It's not about who's deserving, but about "optics" as today's MBAs say.

I hereby nominate you for the EhMac Literacy Lifetime Award. I am sure there're people here who'll second me on this. And then you can come to EhMac's World HQ to receive the award from the Mayor. 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP after lunch.

Morning, Mohan. Thanks for the kind words .......... and the the nomination for the EhMac Literacy Lifetime Award. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 


Dr.G. said:


> Kim, here is the little boy that has Kacey's name written all over him .................... if it were not for the fact that she was on a ship and doxies don't swim very well. He tried to stay awake hoping that her ship would come into port, but no luck. Such is Life. "Ships crossing in the night ...."


Cute! Please send him to Scotland. Kacey should be in Stornoway by tomorrow. Doxies eat haggis, don't they? 


SINC said:


> Morning everyone. I have been up for a long time with technical problems with SAP this morning. After nearly two hours of frustration, I finally figured it out. Today's video of "Mr. Bean makes a Sammich" had a missing close code (That one of these >) and threw the whole site off kilter. Soon as I added that single character, all was well. The good news is that the video is well worth the trouble. I laughed til I cried.


Gawd, I love Mr. Bean. Thanks. I just about stopped breathing, I was laughing so hard at the sock part.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Gawd, I love Mr. Bean. Thanks. I just about stopped breathing, I was laughing so hard at the sock part.


Always giving, never taking, that's me.


----------



## friend

Evening Marc, Don, Mohan, Kim et. all

Got my glasses back, thank God.
I can't work without them, so when I've got a correct prescription I 've to 
get two pairs incase I lose one. Can't have it like these last two days.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Cute! Please send him to Scotland. Kacey should be in Stornoway by tomorrow. Doxies eat haggis, don't they?.


Kim, doxies eat just about anything ................. XX)

Still, I would not waste good haggis on them, since I love haggis. I shall give them sardines and cottage cheese, which they love and I hate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Glad you got your glasses back. Having to wear them all the time, other than in the shower and when sleeping, I tend not to lose my classes. I even have an old pair which I use when going out and using my snowblower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just about time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested??????


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Just about time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested??????


Sounds perfect right about now.


----------



## tilt

'Evening Caman. Glad you found your glasses. I used to have a pair in every room of the house, one in each of my laptop bags and carry-on bags, one in each car; and finally one in my wife's purse. Now I have just one pair that I hang around my neck.

Marc, some tea would be lovely right about now, thanks. I shall have Ginger-Lemon please.

Don, I remember that Mr. Bean sketch! Man, was that a long time ago! BTW, I saw Rowan Atkinson on Top Gear recently, in the "Celebrity in an affordable car" segment. Boy, can he drive. He turned out to be among the fastest people around that track.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Ginger-Lemon tea coming right up, Mohan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds perfect right about now.


I trust that you want some Sonal Special. Coming right up, mon amie. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## MLeh

tilt said:


> BTW, I saw Rowan Atkinson on Top Gear recently, in the "Celebrity in an affordable car" segment. Boy, can he drive. He turned out to be among the fastest people around that track.


He doesn't do quite so well when there are trees though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a picture of the two girl pups ............ one of whom will stay with us as a show dog. Tough choice at three weeks of age. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A good time to pull the pin and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, busy with tomorrow's SAP right now so just grabbed a quick coffee. Don't miss the talk by Julia Swine on our video today talking to her young daughter and trying to answer her curiosity about the birds and the bees. Killer funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don, Marc et all. 

18C here and sunshine.
I too will check out SAP after grabbing a cup of java.

I bought a student version of CS5.5 web design which I will use
teaching the kids web design and getting a few web pages ready 
in the process. Joal has a few people and organisations in mind that
too are in need of web design, so I will create a few template that I 
can use for those that only need a simple and cheep web site. 
After SAP and coffee I will take a walk in the sunshine.
With the coming of autumn you never know when the opportunity will rise again.
...................

O DWELLERS OF MY PARADISE! 
With the hands of loving-kindness I have planted in the holy garden of paradise 
the young tree of your love and friendship, and have watered it with the goodly 
showers of My tender grace; now that the hour of its fruiting is come, strive that 
it may be protected, and be not consumed with the flame of desire and passion.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Here is a picture of the two girl pups ............ one of whom will stay with us as a show dog. Tough choice at three weeks of age. We shall see.


So cute Dr.G.! Love those hound faces.


----------



## friend

There was a story on SAP about 500 house martins.
I read 500 house martinis and expected a quite different story.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> So cute Dr.G.! Love those hound faces.


Merci, mrj. Yes, they start off with tiny ears and stubby snouts, and then the ears get longer and the snout does as well. Paix, mon ami.

How is your BH these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> There was a story on SAP about 500 house martins.
> I read 500 house martinis and expected a quite different story.


Afternoon, Caman. They eye sees what it wants to see and the mind will follow suit in the reading.


----------



## groovetube

good saturday morning everyone (is it still morning?).

Marc those pups are adorable it's a good thing you are far enough away.

My mom is back at home, I really don't know much about her condition, so I will find out more soon. My dad is having cataract surgery monday I will be spending a day or two there driving him in etc.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. They eye sees what it wants to see and the mind will follow suit in the reading.


Morning Tim. 

True Marc.
From this picture I read "late for work every single day".


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good saturday morning everyone (is it still morning?).
> 
> Marc those pups are adorable it's a good thing you are far enough away.
> 
> My mom is back at home, I really don't know much about her condition, so I will find out more soon. My dad is having cataract surgery monday I will be spending a day or two there driving him in etc.


Afternoon, Tim. Glad to hear that you mom is at home. What supports are in place to help her and your dad?

Yes, the pups are entering their cute phase. This is when many people decide they want a doxie pup, but ours shall not be leaving home until they are about 10+ weeks old.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Tim.
> 
> True Marc.
> From this picture I read "late for work every single day".


Caman, there are potholes here in St.John's that are deeper than that "car".


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful night for stargazing, so I shall wish you all pleasant dreams now. Speak with you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## friend

Good morning dear friends. 

16C and a wee bit overcast.

JO has a splendid Sunday breakfast/brunch displayed for us.
Autumn with a hint of winter, a lot of colour; rainbow veg. mix salad
with paint dressing (avocado sour cream, mango vinaigrette, smoked tomato, tzatsiki )
fresh baked bread and colourful speeds to go with it; salmon mousse, banana spread,
Swedish Kalle's caviar, hummus, eggs salad. And plenty of fruit, nuts and condiments.
The winter part comprise of bakery product with frosting and frozen yogurt with 
coconut and white chocolate topped with white rose petals.
.....................................

O My brother! 
If thou be a champion of this arena, speed within the lands of certitude, 
that thy soul may be delivered in this day from the bondage of misbelief, 
and that thou mayest perceive the sweet savours that waft from this garden. 
Verily, the perfume-laden breezes that carry the fragrance of this city blow 
over all regions. Forfeit not thy portion thereof and be not of the heedless. 
How well hath it been said:
His fragrant breaths diffused in Eastern lands could well
To sick ones in the West restore their sense of smell! 
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to Sunday. Camán, that is quite a spread JO has for us this morning.

Please do not miss today's video on SAP, the story of an Iraqi orphan, Emmanuel Kelly, adopted and moved to Australia. Severely handicapped, he has quite a surprise for the judges on the X Factor TV talent show. It moved me to tears.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Other than the salmon mousse, the Swedish Kalle's caviar, and the egg salad, it was a grand JO Brunch for me. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all and welcome to Sunday. Camán, that is quite a spread JO has for us this morning.
> 
> Please do not miss today's video on SAP, the story of an Iraqi orphan, Emmanuel Kelly, adopted and moved to Australia. Severely handicapped, he has quite a surprise for the judges on the X Factor TV talent show. It moved me to tears.


Wow, that was truly inspirational, and his win was well deserved. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, that was truly inspirational, and his win was well deserved. :clap:


Morning Marc, glad you enjoyed that video. You cannot help but admire the tenacity of that boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad you enjoyed that video. You cannot help but admire the tenacity of that boy.


Don, "tenacity" is an apt word for that young man.


----------



## SINC

That missing B.C. three year old was returned home by his abductor around 3:00 a.m., safe and sound. I am so relieved that he is OK. Now they need to find the abductor and get him some help.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Don, "tenacity" is an apt word for that young man.


I changed the comment, since it was made
without me seeing the video at all.
I just remembered what my father just to say,
but I noticed that it clashed with continent of the video.
Funny how thing go sometimes. 
Lucky that I watched the video before logging out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That missing B.C. three year old was returned home by his abductor around 3:00 a.m., safe and sound. I am so relieved that he is OK. Now they need to find the abductor and get him some help.


Great news, Don. This could have been a story with a tragic ending, but I am so glad for the return of this little boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home now from an hour of tutoring new Canadians. I am always gratified to see how people who come here with little or no English take to the task of learning one of our official languages.


----------



## friend

I did a "repair dis permission" on my Mac and
came across a link to Disk Utility's Repair Disk Permissions messages that you can safely ignore 
that might be of interest to ye, if ye don't already have it.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Back home now from an hour of tutoring new Canadians. I am always gratified to see how people who come here with little or no English take to the task of learning one of our official languages.


Nice, that's the spirit. Well done to them. :clap:


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!


----------



## tilt

'Afternoon Shang. It was ten years ago today that I landed in Canada as a landed Immigrant. Got stuck in Halifax for three days due to 9/11 and met a wonderful family who took me (and a few others) into their homes. What a wonderful welcome I had to Canada! Ten years later I am still here. This is the longest I have lived in any country (other than India).

Cheers


----------



## friend

tilt said:


> 'Afternoon Shang. It was ten years ago today that I landed in Canada as a landed Immigrant. Got stuck in Halifax for three days due to 9/11 and met a wonderful family who took me (and a few others) into their homes. What a wonderful welcome I had to Canada! Ten years later I am still here. This is the longest I have lived in any country (other than India).
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Mohan.
Well done. :clap:


----------



## friend

Evening Kim and Mohan.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nice, that's the spirit. Well done to them. :clap:


Thanks, my friend. I am impressed with their wanting to learn English ASAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!


Afternoon, Kim. There are no updates on Kacey's blog. Guess this is not a pleasure cruise.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> 'Afternoon Shang. It was ten years ago today that I landed in Canada as a landed Immigrant. Got stuck in Halifax for three days due to 9/11 and met a wonderful family who took me (and a few others) into their homes. What a wonderful welcome I had to Canada! Ten years later I am still here. This is the longest I have lived in any country (other than India).
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. I recall you telling me this story when you were in St.John's. I offered to take in a family (two adults and a child) since we had a spare bedroom with a shower and bathtub .............. but we also had 7 dogs and the child was allergic to dogs. Still, another neighbor was also willing to take in a couple, so they went there instead. NL took in half of all the travellers who were diverted to Canada, with Gander, NL taking in 65% of that half, and St.John's taking in another 30% of that half, with the rest in other parts of NL that had airports. 

July marked the start of my 35th year here in Canada and I don't regret my move here.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. There are no updates on Kacey's blog. Guess this is not a pleasure cruise.


No, but they are in port for a day or two...hopefully she will have time and internet access in Stornoway.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> No, but they are in port for a day or two...hopefully she will have time and internet access in Stornoway.


We shall see, Kim. Hopefully, the majority view about her sea sickness shall not come to pass. We shall see.


----------



## friend

tilt said:


> It was ten years ago today that I landed in Canada as a landed Immigrant.


That reminds me of princess Diana dying on my birthday.
It takes away a bit of the fun of ones own big day init.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> That reminds me of princess Diana dying on my birthday.
> It takes away a bit of the fun of ones own big day init.


Yep, my Mom can relate. JFK was assassinated on the anniversary of her birth.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That reminds me of princess Diana dying on my birthday.
> It takes away a bit of the fun of ones own big day init.





KC4 said:


> Yep, my Mom can relate. JFK was assassinated on the anniversary of her birth.


Interesting, and sad coincidences.


----------



## MLeh

People are born, people die. There are only 365 days in a year, and 7 billion people on the planet. There's going to have to be some overlap ...


----------



## SINC

My only tie to a date on my birthday that suddenly one day meant something to me was Custer's Last Stand at the Battle of the Little Bighorn, June 25, 1876. The first time I walked the grounds of the battlefield in 2001, a spiritual tie was evident for me and became much stronger on my second visit in 2009. It's hard to explain, but I could actually hear things that others could not, most of it of women weeping. A native woman approached me in the souvenir area of the monument, touched my shoulder, pointed and said, "Read that book" to me. When I turned from looking where she pointed, she was gone. I bought the book, "Wooden Leg" and read it and was completely taken by its content and better understood my experience there.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> My only tie to a date on my birthday that suddenly one day meant something to me was Custer's Last Stand at the Battle of the Little Bighorn, June 25, 1876. The first time I walked the grounds of the battlefield in 2001, a spiritual tie was evident for me and became much stronger on my second visit in 2009. It's hard to explain, but I could actually hear things that others could not, most of it of women weeping. A native woman approached me in the souvenir area of the monument, touched my shoulder, pointed and said, "Read that book" to me. When I turned from looking where she pointed, she was gone. I bought the book, "Wooden Leg" and read it and was completely taken by its content and better understood my experience there.


Thanks for telling that story.
It is so great hearing that other have had those kind of experiences.
Many are those that ignore it or try to find some other explanation
for what really happened. Ones we were afraid of going to the end of
the world and falling off.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My only tie to a date on my birthday that suddenly one day meant something to me was Custer's Last Stand at the Battle of the Little Bighorn, June 25, 1876. The first time I walked the grounds of the battlefield in 2001, a spiritual tie was evident for me and became much stronger on my second visit in 2009. It's hard to explain, but I could actually hear things that others could not, most of it of women weeping. A native woman approached me in the souvenir area of the monument, touched my shoulder, pointed and said, "Read that book" to me. When I turned from looking where she pointed, she was gone. I bought the book, "Wooden Leg" and read it and was completely taken by its content and better understood my experience there.


Don, would you believe that I read that book!!! It was loaned to me by a person at the Univ. of Georgia doctoral program who was from Montana and was 1/16 Northern Cheyenne. I was reading "Bury my Heart at Wounded Knee" and we got to talking and eventually, swapped books for a few weeks. Small world.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, would you believe that I read that book!!! It was loaned to me by a person at the Univ. of Georgia doctoral program who was from Montana and was 1/16 Northern Cheyenne. I was reading "Bury my Heart at Wounded Knee" and we got to talking and eventually, swapped books for a few weeks. Small world.


A coincidence indeed Marc. It made the sounds I heard make sense to me, but I will never understand that old, gray haired Indian lady who touched me and spoke those words, then disappeared. The door was too far away for me not to see her leaving and to this day, I still wonder how she appeared and disappeared so quickly, nor why she selected me from that crowd.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coincidence indeed Marc. It made the sounds I heard make sense to me, but I will never understand that old, gray haired Indian lady who touched me and spoke those words, then disappeared. The door was too far away for me not to see her leaving and to this day, I still wonder how she appeared and disappeared so quickly, nor why she selected me from that crowd.


That is another amazing aspect of this story, Don. "Many are called, but few are chosen."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morn all. 

16C and rain. A bleak day indeed.
JO have made a more ordinary breakfast today, but still a nice one.

Soon time to take the wee ones to school.
The I'm going to see if I can solve the issue with downloading Dreamweaver,
I spent hours this week end. Bought a student copy for the kids(that I can use
a bit to), but it takes 3-10 days to arrive and I need to fix my web site now.
Then I'll going to work on my book too.

Here is a link that I found yesterday that ye might like. One of my favourite books. 
Robert F Pirsig; Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance 
It's a full copy of the book, free to read on the net.
.....................

Erelong shall the faithful behold, in the day of the latter Resurrection, 
Him Whom God shall make manifest descending with this city from the heaven 
of the Unseen, together with a company of His exalted and favoured angels. 
Great, therefore, is the blessedness of him that attaineth unto His presence and 
beholdeth His countenance. We all, verily, cherish this hope, and exclaim: 
“Praise be unto Him, for verily He is the Eternal Truth, and unto Him do we return!” 
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## friend

For anyone who likes Pirsig, here is a link to a interview by
Tim Adams from the Observer;
"Zen and the art of Robert Pirsig"


----------



## friend

I have decided to publish the books I write myself.
This was a very inspirational and informational site on the subject. 
Do-It-Yourself Book Press


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, those are some ambitious goals you have set for yourself. Chilly here at just above freezing this morning. Today's Chuckle on SAP is an interesting smile based on a story about a former PM and his wife. And our video is a handshake gone wrong. And oh yeah, there might be a doxie or two there as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I have read "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" many moons ago. A classic book.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. I have read "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" many moons ago. A classic book.


Morning Don and Marc.

It's quite a good book. I read it sometimes in the 80-ties.
The book is lost, but I'm going to re-read it now, since I found this link.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Camán, those are some ambitious goals you have set for yourself. Chilly here at just above freezing this morning. Today's Chuckle on SAP is an interesting smile based on a story about a former PM and his wife. And our video is a handshake gone wrong. And oh yeah, there might be a doxie or two there as well.


Cool doxie pics, Don. We have some that look just like those doxies .......... but ours are not as cute.  Thanks for the link to our kennel. Should we sell one due to that link, I shall send you a finder's fee .................. a doxie pup. 


Interesting turn of events with a low five handshake. XX)


----------



## friend

Damn. Not again.
There has just been an explosion at the
neclear plant in Marcoule in France.
Article at CBS

Edit; They have apparently no nuclear reactor, 
only stores nuclear waist these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon sll. 4PM is slowly rolling in so High Tea shall be starting whenever it is 4PM where you are located. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon sll. 4PM is slowly rolling in so High Tea shall be starting whenever it is 4PM where you are located. Enjoy.


Ahhhhh. 
8:29PM!!!!! XX)
Backtrack, backtrack, backtrack. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Caman, luckily we deliver via Doxie Express.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Caman, luckily we deliver via Doxie Express.


And luckily for me they can travel back in time and bring me a cup at 4:00PM.

Ahhhh.
That's better.


----------



## friend

Marc: Here is a link I found for you;
Doxie apps for iPhone


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And luckily for me they can travel back in time and bring me a cup at 4:00PM.
> 
> Ahhhh.
> That's better.


Yes, Time Travel is one of our features which puts us ahead of FedEx.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is a possible SAP filler link. Maybe Kacey's ship will be blown this way someday???
Hurricane Igor blows St. John's buoy to Scotland - CBC News


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Don, here is a possible SAP filler link. Maybe Kacey's ship will be blown this way someday???
> Hurricane Igor blows St. John's buoy to Scotland - CBC News


Hahah! Maybe. I just finished chatting with Kacey via Skype and she says that some businesses in Stornoway are preparing for a storm there. They have sandbagged their store fronts, mostly to protect from flooding damage. 

She seems to be doing well and is really loving the quaint green little town.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Marc: Here is a link I found for you;
> Doxie apps for iPhone


Yes, that's the iPod Dox ......... which gave Apple the idea of a dock at the bottom of the screen on Macs.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hahah! Maybe. I just finished chatting with Kacey via Skype and she says that some businesses in Stornoway are preparing for a storm there. They have sandbagged their store fronts, mostly to protect from flooding damage.
> 
> She seems to be doing well and is really loving the quaint green little town.


Well, parts of NL were hit by 13 meter high waves .......... which are now headed east. I hope they are safe and secure. Tell her that her pup is praying for her safety. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Nite


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you in the morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, seems like Kacey is starting to paraphrase Chairman Mao in her thoughts these days, especially in her comments about "Every journey begins with a single step", which is very similar to Mao's "the journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step." Then there was the Stornoway encounter/dialectic with a person from Scotland. Her comment about problem solving and wealth is straight from Mao's Little Red Book. 

"The wealth of society is created by the workers, peasants and working intellectuals. If they take their destiny into their own hands, follow a Marxist-Leninist line and take an active attitude in solving problems instead of evading them, there will be no difficulty in the world which they cannot overcome. "

I know that there is an educational component to this experience, but she may return to Calgary with different views ............ which is one of the goals of education ................... so I guess you need not worry.

Give her my best and tell her that there may be a doxie puppy with her name here (i.e., we can decide if one of the female pups will be called Kacey or Maggie as her call name).


----------



## KC4

The wider the viewpoint she comes back with, the better. 

She is tired, but really seeming to enjoy this educational adventure so far. She passes her first test - which was to learn the placement/identification of 200 ropes. It was either that, or no shore leave.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> The wider the viewpoint she comes back with, the better.
> 
> She is tired, but really seeming to enjoy this educational adventure so far. She passes her first test - which was to learn the placement/identification of 200 ropes. It was either that, or no shore leave.


Wow. Still, as they say here in NL, "the ocean is a teacher that does not allow for any failing grades". 

However, 200 ropes is somewhat simplier than memorizing the 427 quotations found in "The Quotations from Chairman Mao Tse-Tung". 

Bottom line, Kacey is on a trip of a lifetime and shall return a better person than the person who said goodbye to you. Kudos to you both. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

15C and cloudy.
JO put a do in yourself breakfast on the table, but I'm not sure I have time for that.
How fast does you get a crop of wheat from seeds?  

(I hate that Lion keeps auto-correct my spelling. It put a space in-between roll eyes
for the smiley. Stupid OS XX. I know you can change it, but still) 

Going to a doctors appointment now.
See ye later dudes. 
.......................

Quaff then, O My brother, from the living waters that We have caused to flow 
in the oceans of these words. Methinks the seas of grandeur are surging within 
them, and the gems of divine virtue are shining within and upon them. 
Divest then thyself of that which debarreth thee from this fathomless crimson sea, 
and to the cry of “In the name of God and by His grace!” immerse thyself therein. 
Let the fear of no one dismay thee. Trust in the Lord, thy God, for He is sufficient 
unto whosoever trusteth in Him. He, verily, shall protect thee, and in Him shalt thou 
abide in safety.  
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## friend

Siobhán's contribution to funny, funny, funny links found;
mwahahahahahaha


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Siobhán's contribution to funny, funny, funny links found;
> mwahahahahahaha


A fine morning chuckle, Caman. Thanks. 

A fine morning sunrise with sunny blue skies and no wind outside. Going to do my morning grading and then do some Fall gardening.


----------



## Dr.G.

SAP's Globe Tracker has someone online in Saint John's, NL and Saint Albert, AB. Wonder who these folks are since these communities don't exist. 

Was hoping for some more cute doxie pup pics. It could be a regular spot at SAP -- Don's Little Den o' Doxies.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you got there before I could update it this morning, but alas no doxies today. A pet corner is in the future though, so stay tuned. Not sure why that globe program changes St. to Saint, but I cannot change it. 

Camán, I pressed that button quite a few times! 

Cows groovin' to jazz? You bet on SAP's morning video today.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc and Don.

My language skill has been elevated. 
Look carefully at the picture and marc what I have don.


----------



## SINC

Aha! You won the Hangman game on SAP.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Off to check out SAP soon! 

Caman : Enjoyed Siobhán's sense of humor, thanks.

I believe the Class Afloat crew are going to explore the Calanais Stones today:

We can join them in a virtual sense:
Virtual Calanais - Node 0: Approaching from the North


----------



## SINC

Not a good day for me today. 

My eye is badly swollen again, so it is back to the doc tomorrow as seeing is difficult again and the antibiotics did not do the job. I would have gone today, but I am booked for surgery to have another tumour removed from my nose this afternoon at 1:00 and I can't take two docs in one day. That was not supposed to happen until a week from today, but they had a cancellation and moved it up to today.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Not a good day for me today.
> 
> My eye is badly swollen again, so it is back to the doc tomorrow as seeing is difficult again and the antibiotics did not do the job. I would have gone today, but I am booked for surgery to have another tumour removed from my nose this afternoon at 1:00 and I can't take two docs in one day. That was not supposed to happen until a week from today, but they had a cancellation and moved it up to today.


Ack. I was just wondering yesterday how your eyeball was doing! Sheesh, these infections are getting tougher and tougher to beat..perhaps antibiotic resistant...very scary actually. 

Good luck with the nose today Don.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Aha! You won the Hangman game on SAP.


Not only that. No wrong letters at all. 
Actually I was just doing play on words; elevation, marc and don.
Being silly, that is.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Kim.
Don: Sorry to hear about your eye. 

Off to a parent/teacher meeting.
Later dudes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Kudos.
Afternoon, Kim. Thanks for the link.
Afternoon, Don. Sorry to hear about your eye flaring up once again, on top of your surgery on your nose. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Can't go to the meeting, mega-pain in my feet. 
I have to go back to taking my medicine every other day
and not stretching it to 3-4 days.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Can't go to the meeting, mega-pain in my feet.
> I have to go back to taking my medicine every other day
> and not stretching it to 3-4 days.


Ouch. What part of your foot is hurting?


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a very warm 21C this afternoon, due mainly to the full sunshine and no cloud cover. This is about +5C above our norms for this time of the year. Wonder what the Canadian Farmers' Almanac predicted for us here in St.John's this summer???


----------



## SINC

Cooling my heels in the dermatology hallway. They don't open til 1:00. Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Ouch. What part of your foot is hurting?


Tendons, muscles and some joint pain too. 
Getting auld.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cooling my heels in the dermatology hallway. They don't open til 1:00. Sent from my iPhone.


The classic tale of seeing a specialist.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Tendons, muscles and some joint pain too.
> Getting auld.


Sorry to hear this. Any specific cause, since it just seemed to happen all of a sudden?


----------



## danalicious

Hi Shang,
Don - sorry to hear about your eye.
Caman - sorry to hear about your foot.
May you both have speedy, painless recoveries.

Life has settled somewhat into the school routine. The boys are doing well and I am thrilled to discover that my squirmy kid's teacher understands that boys need to be taught differently. We shall hear next week just how that is working in the classroom. 

I've been working like crazy on building the business. I promised hubby that when both boys were at school full-time I would make the business my full-time gig. It has been growing steadily for the last five years, but now I really need to make more than I spend (so many apps, programs and toys, so little $$).

I've started networking locally. So far, the only interest has been from the boys' school. Once they discovered what I did, they asked if I would be willing to help with the digital yearbook. They produced the first one last year, and I was moved to tears with the absolute lack of polish and finesse. Clearly these kids had no idea how to use the new iMac the school received last year. I will be pleased to teach them.


----------



## friend

Evening Dana.
Happy to here that the boys are doing well.

Marc: I haven't taken my medicine as often as I should.
I am soooo tired of giving myself the injections. Been doing
it of 35 years now and it start getting under my skin. 
Extending the frequency apparently "drain" my blood of coagulation
factor in a more substantial way then I previously thought.
I just have to keep to every other day, and nothing else. XX)

I tried to play a bit in the two word tread, but they are taking it far 
to serious, so I left. I'll stay with ye lads instead.


----------



## SINC

Back from the OR and a wee bit sore. Have to see the eye doc tomorrow at 1:15 and then back to the family doc to have my stitches removed a week from today. Man they cut a deep hole today. I could feel the scalpel on the second cut, but said nothing, just gritted and bore the pain. My nose is all purple and bruised. Damn, I was so handsome just a few hours ago, now they call me purple potato nose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, good to hear that the boys are getting the sort of instruction that might prove helpful for their learning.
Good luck with your business venture.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Dana.
> Happy to here that the boys are doing well.
> 
> Marc: I haven't taken my medicine as often as I should.
> I am soooo tired of giving myself the injections. Been doing
> it of 35 years now and it start getting under my skin.
> Extending the frequency apparently "drain" my blood of coagulation
> factor in a more substantial way then I previously thought.
> I just have to keep to every other day, and nothing else. XX)
> 
> I tried to play a bit in the two word tread, but they are taking it far
> to serious, so I left. I'll stay with ye lads instead.


Good luck, Caman. I would find it difficult to give myself an injection.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back from the OR and a wee bit sore. Have to see the eye doc tomorrow at 1:15 and then back to the family doc to have my stitches removed a week from today. Man they cut a deep hole today. I could feel the scalpel on the second cut, but said nothing, just gritted and bore the pain. My nose is all purple and bruised. Damn, I was so handsome just a few hours ago, now they call me purple potato nose.


Sorry to hear this, Don .............. but being a "purple potato nose" is far better than being pink. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Back from the OR and a wee bit sore. Have to see the eye doc tomorrow at 1:15 and then back to the family doc to have my stitches removed a week from today. Man they cut a deep hole today. I could feel the scalpel on the second cut, but said nothing, just gritted and bore the pain. My nose is all purple and bruised. Damn, I was so handsome just a few hours ago, now they call me purple potato nose.


.


----------



## Dr.G.

Since Kacey won't be able to come to St. John's to see the pups, we are going out to see her. The Doxie Express is now not only on land and in the air, but on water as well. We just got a small boat to make the trans Atlantic voyage. Anyone intersted in going to see "the other side of the pond"?


----------



## friend

Nite


----------



## groovetube

sorry to hear about the nose thing sinc. Hope it gets better.

Marc that's one hell of a boat.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> sorry to hear about the nose thing sinc. Hope it gets better.
> 
> Marc that's one hell of a boat.


Good night, Caman.

Evening, Tim. Yes, and you should see the inside suites and cabins that are exclusively for doxies, both pups and adults. Still, if you love doxies, nothing but the best for them. :love2:

Hope this finds you well and your mom improving. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Busy day tomorrow so I shall follow Caman's lead and call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes,the joys of my state, right eye (yes that's a tear) , wrong nose.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 
Do read todays text. It's a beautiful and positive piece
from the writing of ‘Abdu’l-Bahá. 

13C and cloudy.
Jo has breakfast on the table and stands ready pouring
a cup of hot chocolate to anyone in need of some perking up this morning.
It's been made with real chocolate and served with a dollop of whipped cream on top.

Coffe and then work. 
Writing first and then video tutorials on the Adobe collection.
............................

I hope that the lights of the Sun of Reality will illumine the whole world 
so that no strife and warfare, no battles and bloodshed remain. 
May fanaticism and religious bigotry be unknown, all humanity enter the 
bond of brotherhood, souls consort in perfect agreement, the nations of 
earth at last hoist the banner of truth and the religions of the world enter 
the divine temple of oneness, for the foundations of the heavenly religions 
are one reality. Reality is not divisible; it does not admit multiplicity. 
All the holy Manifestations of God have proclaimed and promulgated the same 
reality. They have summoned mankind to reality itself and reality is one. The 
clouds and mists of imitations have obscured the Sun of Truth. We must forsake 
these imitations, dispel these clouds and mists and free the Sun from the darkness 
of superstition. Then will the Sun of Truth shine most gloriously; then all the 
inhabitants of the world will be united, the religions will be one, sects and 
denominations will reconcile, all nationalities will flow together in the recognition 
of one Fatherhood and all degrees of humankind gather in the shelter of the same 
tabernacle, under the same banner.
‘Abdu’l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, I awoke at midnight after going to bed an 8:00. I couldn't sleep as my nose was throbbing, so decided to get ahead with some work. SAP is up for the day and tomorrow is done as well. Now I am browsing to see if I can tire myself out and get some more sleep.

I tried a new presentation this morning by embedding a slide show of an artist's work, so am interested to know if it works for everyone.


----------



## friend

Spoke to Joal on Skype.
I think we will be OK, but we will wait with all planing 
and talk about us until my year of patience has expired 
on the 20th of December of this.
Right should be right. No messing with God laws.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Spoke to Joal on Skype.
> I think we will be OK, but we will wait with all planing
> and talk about us until my year of patience has expired
> on the 20th of December of this.
> Right should be right. No messing with God laws.


Morning, Caman. Hot chocolate sounds like an interesting early morning treat. Merci.

What is the "year of patience"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, hopefully by the end of the month, you shall be back in good health and looking like your old handsome self. We shall see.

Speaking of how you look, there is a man here in St.John's that I see every few days who is your spitting image. I don't have a cell phone to take his picture and I once asked him if Sinclair was his family name -- it was not. Still, he might be your long lost twin brother, taken from your home by SK badgers and carried here to NL ........... where there are no badgers but lots of doxies. Guess you don't have a brother living in NL ........... or do you???


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Hot chocolate sounds like an interesting early morning treat. Merci.
> 
> What is the "year of patience"?


As bahái's we have to deal with marital difficulties according to our Faith,
and not rush it. So we must wait for a whole year and try to reconcile before
making a decision to go forward toward a divorce. My diverse should thus 
have waited, but my ex took that decision on other grounds the religious 
unknown to me, but clear to her lawyer. 

Divorce is strongly condemned in the Bahá’í Teachings. If, however, antipathy 
or resentment develop between the marriage partners, divorce is permissible 
after the lapse of one full year. During this year of patience, the husband is 
obliged to provide for the financial support of his wife and children, and the 
couple is urged to strive to reconcile their differences. Shoghi Effendi affirms 
that both the husband and wife “have equal right to ask for divorce” whenever 
either partner “feels it absolutely essential to do so”.
From the bahái Writings.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> As bahái's we have to deal with marital difficulties according to our Faith,
> and not rush it. So we must wait for a whole year and try to reconcile before
> making a decision to go forward toward a divorce. My diverse should thus
> have waited, but my ex took that decision on other grounds the religious
> unknown to me, but clear to her lawyer.
> 
> Divorce is strongly condemned in the Bahá’í Teachings. If, however, antipathy or resentment develop between the marriage partners, divorce is permissible after
> the lapse of one full year. During this year of patience, the husband is obliged to
> provide for the financial support of his wife and children, and the couple is urged
> to strive to reconcile their differences. Shoghi Effendi affirms that both the husband
> and wife “have equal right to ask for divorce” whenever either partner “feels it
> absolutely essential to do so”.
> From the bahái Writings.


Interesting. Actually, divorce is not frowned upon in the Jewish faith, since a strong home is important for the children. Thus, if a couple can't make the marriage work, it is best that they divorce and get remarried to someone more compatible. Worked for me.

I wish you well in your journey, my friend. Peace.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Caman.
> 
> Evening, Tim. Yes, and you should see the inside suites and cabins that are exclusively for doxies, both pups and adults. Still, if you love doxies, nothing but the best for them. :love2:
> 
> Hope this finds you well and your mom improving. Paix, mon ami.


Hi Marc, my mom seems to be recovering, I don't know the full specifics, she isn't saying much. But she needs to get moving, so I will need to go up more often to take her for walks however short. I took my dad in for his cataract surgery which went well he's back up and running. It's Amazing how they now can do the surgery and you can drive within days, that's faster than when I got laser eye surgery.

Anyway, had a landscaper dig out and redo our front "ecological disaster" yesterday, all the neighbors have incredible front landscaping here, we hadn't done much since getting this place 2 years ago, and it seems the previous owner sodded over top of major weeds. So now we're considering what tree to plant in front, so far I'm Favoring the clump birch tree.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Tim.

Glad to hear that you ma is getting better.
Go for the white clump birch. They are great.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Actually, divorce is not frowned upon in the Jewish faith, since a strong home is important for the children. Thus, if a couple can't make the marriage work, it is best that they divorce and get remarried to someone more compatible. Worked for me.
> 
> I wish you well in your journey, my friend. Peace.


Thanks Marc.

Well this time it has be the last.
It's to time consuming to find a good wife. 
This time I even had to search on a different continent. 

Talking about good wires, how Deborah?
Give her my best.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Hi Marc, my mom seems to be recovering, I don't know the full specifics, she isn't saying much. But she needs to get moving, so I will need to go up more often to take her for walks however short. I took my dad in for his cataract surgery which went well he's back up and running. It's Amazing how they now can do the surgery and you can drive within days, that's faster than when I got laser eye surgery.
> 
> Anyway, had a landscaper dig out and redo our front "ecological disaster" yesterday, all the neighbors have incredible front landscaping here, we hadn't done much since getting this place 2 years ago, and it seems the previous owner sodded over top of major weeds. So now we're considering what tree to plant in front, so far I'm Favoring the clump birch tree.


Good to hear, Tim. My well wishes to you and your family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> Well this time it has be the last.
> It's to time consuming to find a good wife.
> This time I even had to search on a different continent.
> 
> Talking about good wires, how Deborah?
> Give her my best.


Good luck, my friend.
Our wires are doing well .............. our standard wirehaired dachshunds, that is. 
As for my wife, Deborah, she is also doing well.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, my friend.
> Our wires are doing well .............. our standard wirehaired dachshunds, that is.
> As for my wife, Deborah, she is also doing well.


Darn. It's that infernal LION.  :roll eyes: 
It changes the words to its liking and sometime I don't notice.
It is really annoying. I'm tuning spellcheck of soon.

Edit: Look, it put space in-between i and e for that smilie.


----------



## friend

Watching Adobe CS5.5 video's until I'm blue in the face.
I'm going to do this even if it is the last virtual thing I do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM here in St.John's, but with 23C temps and a humidex of 27C, it shall be ice tea today.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up to 4PM here in St.John's, but with 23C temps and a humidex of 27C, it shall be ice tea today.


And scones with butter and jam or Devonshire clouted cream.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And scones with butter and jam or Devonshire clouted cream.


We have some freshly baked scone with homemade butter and jam, along with some imported Devonshire Clotted Cream. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> We have some freshly baked scone with homemade butter and jam, along with some imported Devonshire Clotted Cream. Enjoy.


.


----------



## SINC

Sitting having coffee in our neighbourhood Safeway waiting on the pharmacy to pick up a new prescription. 
I was apparently allergic to the first one. I sure hope this one works as I can barely see now.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Don: Sorry to hear about your continuing troubles with the eye. I hope the next prescription does the trick. The nose doesn't look too bad so far. May the throbbing stop soon. That must be so annoying. 

Tim: Glad to hear your Mom is doing better. 

Caman: Sorry about your foot pain. Hope you are able to get back on them soon. 

Dana: The boys sound like they are doing well. Woot! 




Dr.G. said:


> Since Kacey won't be able to come to St. John's to see the pups, we are going out to see her. The Doxie Express is now not only on land and in the air, but on water as well. We just got a small boat to make the trans Atlantic voyage. Anyone intersted in going to see "the other side of the pond"?


She'll be thrilled, and yes, I'll be more than happy to come along. We may wish to delay sailing as they have though ...a hurricanes a' comin' and they were supposed to be sailing today but that has been pushed to tomorrow at the earliest. 

They enjoyed the Calanais stones yesterday, even though it was pouring down rain most of time they were there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sitting having coffee in our neighbourhood Safeway waiting on the pharmacy to pick up a new prescription.
> I was apparently allergic to the first one. I sure hope this one works as I can barely see now.


Good luck, Don. Allergic reactions to meds is something we all need to be concerned about today.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> 
> She'll be thrilled, and yes, I'll be more than happy to come along. We may wish to delay sailing as they have though ...a hurricanes a' comin' and they were supposed to be sailing today but that has been pushed to tomorrow at the earliest.
> 
> They enjoyed the Calanais stones yesterday, even though it was pouring down rain most of time they were there.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, we are under a tropical storm watch for Friday here in St.John's. High winds and 4 inches of rain are being forecast. We shall see.

Maybe we should wait until the weekend to set sail. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, we may have to bring the ship, The Foxy Doxie, into drydock for protection.

Tropical storm Maria heads to Atlantic Canada - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Hurricane Current Conditions - Hurricane Track Information


----------



## friend

Nite


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. Speak with you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

12C and sunshine. :clap:
Jo celebrates with sun inspired breakfast; 
Sunkist orange juice, fried eggs (sunny side up), omelette with sun dried tomatoes,
yogurt with sunflower seeds and sundrops marmalade, sundaes for afters and he 
insist that it is Sunday today. A good time will be had by all and sundry.

Kids almost ready for school and then work.
.........................

The mission of the prophets, the revelation of the holy books, the manifestation 
of the heavenly teachers and the purpose of divine philosophy all center in the 
training of the human realities so that they may become clear and pure as mirrors 
and reflect the light and love of the Sun of Reality. Therefore I hope that whether 
you be in the east or the west you will strive with heart and soul in order that day 
by day the world of humanity may become glorified, more spiritual, more sanctified; 
and that the splendor of the Sun of Reality may be revealed fully in human hearts as 
in a mirror. This is worthy of the world of mankind. This is the true evolution and 
progress of humanity. This is the supreme bestowal. Otherwise, by simple development
along material lines man is not perfected. At most, the physical aspect of man, his 
natural or material conditions may become stabilized and improved but he will remain 
deprived of the spiritual or divine bestowal. He is then like a body without a spirit, a 
lamp without the light, an eye without the power of vision, an ear that hears no sound, 
a mind incapable of perceiving, an intellect minus the power of reason.
‘Abdu’l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, et all.

Thing are looking up this morning. Nose has stopped draining and was dry under the steri-strip this morning. The eye is making progress albeit slowly. It is draining now which makes it rather unpleasant and sticky so my vision becomes cloudy until I can wipe it away.

An interesting video this morning about a bird in a zoo undergoing renovations, who has begun to imitate the construction sounds he hears daily.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like a grand breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Hopefully, your nose/eye progress shall continue throughout the day. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Morning Don and Marc.

Don: I wish you a speedy recovery. 
Marc: Any advance on the weather in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Caman, we are under a tropical storm watch for tomorrow with 3-4 inches of rain and winds over 100km/h.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Hahaha! Don- that video of Chook, the Lyrebird from the Adelaide Zoo had me laughing this morning. Get that bird a job in a sound effects lab! He even had the sound of distant conversations down. After working with quite a few talking pet birds, I think I understand why he flipped his tail over his head for a few minutes. He was creating his own personal amphitheater to better listen to his own performance. Parrots will do that with their wings. Hee heeeeeee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you doing today?


----------



## KC4

Hi Marc, 
I'm doing well thanks. I'm feeling better having spoken with Kacey a bit over the phone and skype. 

She's having a good time, learning a lot of great stuff, meeting many new people, and enjoying the food. She even tried Haggis, but reported not really liking it. Some of her fellow students tried it and liked it though. Hahahaha. I would try it too, if given a chance. Especially prepared there, by a self-proclaimed expert. Aye! 

Unfortunately, she and the rest of her shipmates have all come down with a cold/flu. The cold, wet weather is not making them feel any better either. They should be on their way sailing to Belfast soon. No rest for the ill. 

The medic on board is tough too. When Kacey's friend asked for a bandage and some ointment for her bleeding toe (damaged so badly her nail came off) he told her to find her own...and that she might look in the lowest deck, right next to the can of "Suck-it-up". I think he must be accustomed to dealing with seasoned marine crew, the likes of which won't seek a medic's assistance unless their limbs have come off (and maybe not even then). 


How is the storm treating NL today? I hope it's not too severe.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Marc,
> I'm doing well thanks. I'm feeling better having spoken with Kacey a bit over the phone and skype.
> 
> She's having a good time, learning a lot of great stuff, meeting many new people, and enjoying the food. She even tried Haggis, but reported not really liking it. Some of her fellow students tried it and liked it though. Hahahaha. I would try it too, if given a chance. Especially prepared there, by a self-proclaimed expert. Aye!
> 
> Unfortunately, she and the rest of her shipmates have all come down with a cold/flu. The cold, wet weather is not making them feel any better either. They should be on their way sailing to Belfast soon. No rest for the ill.
> 
> The medic on board is tough too. When Kacey's friend asked for a bandage and some ointment for her bleeding toe (damaged so badly her nail came off) he told her to find her own...and that she might look in the lowest deck, right next to the can of "Suck-it-up". I think he must be accustomed to dealing with seasoned marine crew, the likes of which won't seek a medic's assistance unless their limbs have come off (and maybe not even then).
> 
> 
> How is the storm treating NL today? I hope it's not too severe.


Evening, Kim. I am not a fan of "Suck-it-up" when it comes to the possibility of infections. Still, glad Kacey is having a good time.

The tropical storm warning might be upgraded to a Category 1 hurricane by the time Maria hits St.John's. All depends upon the tracking. Still 21C with a light breeze coming from the southwest .............. which will be replaced with 3-4 inches of rain and 100km/h winds. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Nite


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Maybe I should follow your lead and call it a night. I want to walk around the house to make sure everything is secure. As of 9:30 PM NT, Maria has been upgraded to Category One Hurricane with sustained winds of 120 km/h.  We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

UH, OH, does batten down the hatches seem like a good idea? Good luck with the storm Marc, stay safe.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 
Marc: I hope the storm has blown over and that ye are safe.

10C and a wee bit cloudy.
Where did the summer go? 
JO sympathise with us and have made a "poor you" breakfast this mourning,
so all products are light but appears heavy. 
I think he has gone mad now.
.......................

Praise be to Thee, O Lord my God! Thou seest my tears and lamentations, 
and hearest my sighing, my cry and bitter wailing. I am the one, O my Lord, 
that hath held fast the cord of Thy mercy which hath surpassed the entire 
creation. I am the one that hath clung to the hem of Thy loving-kindness, 
O Thou in Whose hand is the empire of all names!
Have mercy upon me and upon all them that are in my company, through 
the wonders of Thy grace and power. Shield us, then, O my God, from the 
mischief of Thine enemies, and assist us to help Thy Faith, and to protect 
Thy Cause, and to celebrate Thy glory. Thou art, verily, He Who from 
everlasting hath inhabited the inaccessible heights of His unity, and will 
continue to remain the same for ever and ever. Nothing whatsoever escapeth 
Thy knowledge, nor is there anything that can frustrate Thee. No God is there 
beside Thee, the Almighty, the Ever-Faithful, the Most Exalted, the All-Glorious, 
the Best-Beloved.Lauded and glorified art Thou, in Whose hand is the empire of 
all things!
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## friend

Norwegian cruise ship on its way to keel over after fire on board. 
Time to save it is running out.
Live feed


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. No, the storm is just starting. Winds are supposed to hit 130km/h now by this afternoon. My dogs do NOT want to go outside.

Yes, I heard of that ship fire and froze before I read it was a cruise ship and not an educational ship. Still, any loss of life is tragic.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Good luck with Maria today Marc, I hope all goes well and your power stays on to give us updates.

Today's chuckle will give you reason to smile this morning, but our video will amaze you. I have long admired waiters and waitresses who can handle an armful of plates in a restaurant, but this guy can serve more cups of tea at one time than I could count. Not only that, but pour them all as well. Take a look and see for yourself.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. I am not a fan of "Suck-it-up" when it comes to the possibility of infections. Still, glad Kacey is having a good time.
> 
> The tropical storm warning might be upgraded to a Category 1 hurricane by the time Maria hits St.John's. All depends upon the tracking. Still 21C with a light breeze coming from the southwest .............. which will be replaced with 3-4 inches of rain and 100km/h winds. We shall see.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


I'm not a big fan of the "suck-it-up" comment either...but hopefully, this is just him trying to establish that the kids should take care of their own injuries when they can. Luckily, Kacey had bandages and ointment with her and she shared. Now the kids know to get themselves a supply of same next time they are in port. 

The kids are getting many attitude adjustments. They are also rationed, food wise. You are given one portion of food at each meal time. That's it. No waste that way. If you want snacks, you either buy them yourself when you are in port, or earn them through extra galley duty. Kacey is now best friends with the Mexican cook. It also helps that she is nearly fluent in Spanish. 
Regardless, Kacey reports that she is losing weight (probably also because of the amount of physical activity that is required of them) and she doesn't have any extra to lose. 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. No, the storm is just starting. Winds are supposed to hit 130km/h now by this afternoon. My dogs do NOT want to go outside.
> 
> Yes, I heard of that ship fire and froze before I read it was a cruise ship and not an educational ship. Still, any loss of life is tragic.


Yes, my heart skipped a beat when I first heard that as well. How sad about the loss of life and injuries. I hope they do not lose the ship as well. 

Eeesh. Good luck with the storm Marc. I hope everyone stays safe and the damage is not severe. 

Kacey's ship seems to be staying inside the islands off the west coast of Scotland as they make their way down to Belfast. I'm guessing they are more sheltered in there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Helped a neighbor sandbag part of her property since she lives down by Rennie's River. Schools and even the university are closing or have closed with the height of the storm coming our way. So far, it is just a normal day of wind and rain with 1 inch of rain so far and winds at about 70km/h. The next three inches of rain with winds over 120km/h are fast approaching. We shall see.


----------



## friend

What?
One more letter? 
No! 
Camán IS spelt like this.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Don, Marc and Kim.

Don: Any improvements eye- and nose-wise?
Marc: Well done.
Kim: Ah, she is going to Ireland. Lucky her.


----------



## SINC

Yes Camán, things are improving thanks. The nose has stopped bleeding and the stitches appear to be holding just fine now. They will remain there until next Tuesday, but then I have to keep it covered with sani-strips for five days after they come out. The best news is that the swelling has gone down significantly in my eye and the pain has lessened to nearly nothing now. It is still a bit pink, but not the angry read it was for many days. Best of all, my vision is good now, except for when I put the ointment on my eyelashes and eyelid, as it then flows onto the eyeball and since it is thick and sticky, it cause blurred vision for ten minutes or so. This antibiotic is twice as powerful as the one I was allergic to, so it should now heal quickly. He wants to see the eye when I return to get my stitches out to be sure it is OK.


----------



## tilt

Good to know you are well on the way to getting better Don.

Marc, how's Maria? I hope it turns out to be just an inconvenience rather than anything more. Your doxies must be terrified.

Kim, Kacey's going to be a very changed person and much more mature when she gets back home.  This trip is such an education!

Weatherwise, it's sunny here, but definitely cool. Just the way I like it. 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mohan. The rains are seemingly over from Maria. We received just a bit less than 3 inches of rain, but it was spread out over 10 hours, which was easier to deal with. The winds were initially not as strong, but they are picking up now that Maria is moving north of us. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## friend

Nite


----------



## Dr.G.

I am right behind you, Caman. Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Marc- Glad to hear the storm wasn't too bad. Hope the light of day tomorrow doesn't show much in the way of damage. Good night! 

Don- Glad to hear your eye is getting better. Hope it stays that way. 

Caman - Yes, she is lucky to be going to Ireland. I'd love to visit there someday myself. G'Night! 

Mohan - Yes, I expect she will come back changed and considerable more mature than she would be if she stayed home. I may even be more mature by the time she gets back home.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I may even be more mature by the time she gets back home.


And therein lies the key to the whole episode. Kacey will be fine, she's young and resilient, it's you I worry about. I mean I know you're young, but are you resilient?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> And therein lies the key to the whole episode. Kacey will be fine, she's young and resilient, it's you I worry about. I mean I know you're young, but are you resilient?


Hahahah! Exactly. I'm not sure. 

What I am sure of is that my friends and family seem to be keeping me extra busy since I returned from Norway....Methinks they are keeping me distracted...

I'd post a picture of today's distraction....but for some reason ehMac is not letting me upload a 645 Kb jpg. ? It doesn't error out, it just tells me to wait because the file is uploading.. but after 15 mins, I think it's not happening.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

13C and sunshine, but frost hit this country
for the first time this autumn last night. 
Winter is coming. 

JO is planing to tease us all and only serve anything
starting with the word winter this morning. 
Unfortunately he is stuck at winter apples. We will see.
...........................

In this Valley he feeleth the winds of divine contentment blowing from the plane 
of the spirit. He burneth away the veils of want, and with inward and outward eye,
perceiveth within and without all things the day of: “God will compensate each one 
out of His abundance.” 1 From sorrow he turneth to bliss, from anguish to joy. 
His grief and mourning yield to delight and rapture. 
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for a fine breakfast. The sun is shining and while it is breezy today, it is far better than yesterday. No major damage at my house, or the homes around the neighborhood. We all lucked out.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. We're getting set to head down to the river valley in Edmonton today with the motor home to the campground on the Whitemud Creek. We've got a great spot right next to the playground and the giant sandbox and Matt and Holly will be bringing Jett and Shiloh down for the afternoon. It will be their first camp-out and we're going to have a wiener and marshmallow roast for them. Then we'll do it all over again on Sunday and come home on Monday morning.

The Just For Laughs gang are at it again this morning on SAP's video and be sure to check out a lion charging a hunter in our mini-clip. Also an interesting tip from Camán called, 'Get Sowing Now For A Winter Salad Bowl'.

Oh, and here is the 'distraction' Kim was trying to post last night. It worked fine for me this morning.


----------



## friend

Eaten pizza that daniel made and now
I'm going to watch an episode of 
Lark Rise to Candleford. 
I can recommend it, if ye can find it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Deborah is grilling steaks with her homemade BBQ sauce that she and her sister made in Calgary. I am making the salad with some home grown lettuce, peas and a tomato or two.


----------



## friend

Listening to Enya and feeling homesick.
It's the beauty and sadness that she tells about us.
Éirinn go Brách


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to once again follow Caman's lead and call it a night. See you all at Sunday brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Time to once again follow Caman's lead and call it a night. See you all at Sunday brunch. Paix, mes amis.


I'm still up.


----------



## tilt

Went to bed, tossed and turned for about 90 minutes, decided to give up and come back downstairs and haunt EhMac. It's now 1:10 a.m. here. I don't much enjoy these bouts of insomnia.

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Caman - Kacey should be in Belfast tomorrow. Her ship is already anchored in the channel leading to the city. 

Marc - Glad to hear that tere wasn't much in the way of damage from the storm. Phew! 

Don- Thanks for posting my picture of the pots of borscht! Very substantial food and totally vegetarian. Hope you had fun in the campground today! 

Mohan- If you can't sleep, get out your to-do list. That'll make you sleepy.

Good Night all.


----------



## Dr T

tilt said:


> Went to bed, tossed and turned for about 90 minutes, decided to give up and come back downstairs and haunt EhMac. It's now 1:10 a.m. here. I don't much enjoy these bouts of insomnia.
> 
> Cheers


Having suffered from chronic insomnia, I have worked out a personal solution. Let me see if I can explain how it might apply to you or others. Basically, I read myself to sleep - so for this to work for you, you'd hafta like reading. I have one main magazine i have subscribed to that I read once settled in bed after all the nightly routines and duties (my wife being very tolerant of the light from my side of the bed at that point). The magazine has lots of readable and (sufficiently) credible content about stuff of interest to this subscriber, but not something I have a huge stake in - so I pay attention but then the effort of paying attention brings on the sleepy time. I used to read technical journals in my own field, but then I would read for hours and it did not overcome the insomnia, it just made me late for my lectures the next morning.


PS Reading the online version of the print magazine that works for me just keeps me awake. But here is a sample of the blog I do look at, being as it is not in the print edition

Johnson | The Economist


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Day one in the campground went great and Jett had a ball playing in the sand.

The Beach Blanket trick awaits on our video today on SAP. Can anyone figure out how he does that?


----------



## friend

Morning Don and all. 

14C and a wee bit overcast, but it's not raining anyway.

JO is making up for yesterday little prank and a splendid 
Sunday breakfast/brunch is on the table.

Going to go in to town and by a bicycle helmet for Aiofe.
I got her a used bike yesterday to her great joy. It got it
for a mere $35.00 from the charity shop.
.................................

Glorified art Thou, O Lord my God! 
Every man of insight confesseth Thy sovereignty and Thy dominion, and every 
discerning eye perceiveth the greatness of Thy majesty and the compelling power 
of Thy might. The winds of tests are powerless to hold back them that enjoy near 
access to Thee from setting their faces towards the horizon of Thy glory, and the
tempests of trials must fail to draw away and hinder such as are wholly devoted to 
Thy will from approaching Thy court.

Methinks, the lamp of Thy love is burning in their hearts, and the light of Thy 
tenderness is lit within their breasts. Adversities are incapable of estranging them 
from Thy Cause, and the vicissitudes of fortune can never cause them to stray from 
Thy pleasure.

I beseech Thee, O my God, by them and by the sighs which their hearts utter in their 
separation from Thee, to keep them safe from the mischief of Thine adversaries, and
to nourish their souls with what Thou hast ordained for Thy loved ones on whom shall
come no fear and who shall not be put to grief.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm still up.


Sorry. Did not want to rush you to bed. Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Went to bed, tossed and turned for about 90 minutes, decided to give up and come back downstairs and haunt EhMac. It's now 1:10 a.m. here. I don't much enjoy these bouts of insomnia.
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. When I get like this I take some Melatonin and I am out like a light in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Caman. Hope we all have a grand day today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Day one in the campground went great and Jett had a ball playing in the sand.
> 
> The Beach Blanket trick awaits on our video today on SAP. Can anyone figure out how he does that?


A tunnel and a trap door is all I can figure out, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. No, there was no damage due to Hurricane Maria around my house.

Morning, Tim. I too read myself to sleep every night.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


Good Marc... just recovering from yesterday's 20km walk. (Went exploring the Leslie Street Spit and Portlands area of Toronto.)

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good Marc... just recovering from yesterday's 20km walk. (Went exploring the Leslie Street Spit and Portlands area of Toronto.)
> 
> How are you?


You should be all set for today's Terry Fox Run. I used to be able to do the run to raise money, but since my knees went, I just donate to the TF Fund. I saw Terry Fox run by my house in downtown St.John's just minutes after he touched his artificial leg into the St. John's Harbor.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Everyone! 

Hope all are doing well today.


----------



## friend

Evening Don, Marc, Sonal and Kim.

Darkness fell already at 7:15 pm, so autumn is firmly established here.
Working on Joal's text to her web site and trying to find a suitable Joomla 
template to speed up thing, so i don't have to do it from scratch.
the wee kids are on their way to bed now, finally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. A grand day here.

Evening, Caman. The "wee pups" are asleep here as well.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful day here and lucky for us. We discovered that flood I had in Drumheller three weeks back also flooded two other basement compartments and when we opened them, we had a real mess. Good thing it was fresh water, so all bins are open while we dry out with our gear tired everywhere outside, we look like a camp of gypsies. 

On the other hand, we do have the campground pretty much to ourselves with only four other rigs here.


----------



## friend

Nice wheels Don.
Can't remember, is it yours or did you rent it?
I have always wanted to have a proper camper van.
I have had a few older DIY-ones, but nothing newer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Want to talk with my son on Facetime to see how Toronto is treating him. As well, my wife and I shall be turning over a new leaf, trying to go to bed early and get up at 6AM (or so). We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

Sent you a PM Marc.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Nice wheels Don.
> Can't remember, is it yours or did you rent it?
> I have always wanted to have a proper camper van.
> I have had a few older DIY-ones, but nothing newer.


Yep, it is ours. Bought it brand new in 2005.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

13C and rain, no drizzle but heavy rain. 
JO put a comfort breakfast on the table, nice chef. 

Don: That's nice. Lucky you. 
I presume it was expensive, but worth the money.

Going to start working after a wee slow-going start of
this rain-struck morning. Huvva. XX) 
(Huvva is North local Swedish for something uncomfortable and slightly terrible)
.........................

Only heart to heart can speak the bliss of mystic knowers; 
No messenger can tell it and no missive bear it.

I am silent from weakness on many a matter, 
For my words could not reckon them and my speech would fall short.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Just had the police call me about an hour ago to say someone was breaking into my smaller building, but they caught the guy. Went over there, talked to the cops, helped clean up the site a little bit, and now I'm home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sunshine and 8C here this morning. Deborah and I were up just before 6AM to feed and care for the adult doxies and the pups. The sun was not up yet, but now it is rising and shining brightly. I shall have to send some sunshine your way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Just had the police call me about an hour ago to say someone was breaking into my smaller building, but they caught the guy. Went over there, talked to the cops, helped clean up the site a little bit, and now I'm home.


That must have been a shock, Sonal. Glad you are OK and all is getting back to normal. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> That must have been a shock, Sonal. Glad you are OK and all is getting back to normal. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Strangely not a shock. 

Same guy (presumably) has broken in a few times now--he picks an odd and difficult way of getting in there. This time, though, one of the tenants in the building across the street saw him and called the police, who were able to catch him in the act. 

There's nothing actually in the place right now (under renovation) so we simply need to repair the damage--some broken glass and a twisted downspout. (He was hanging off it.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Strangely not a shock.
> 
> Same guy (presumably) has broken in a few times now--he picks an odd and difficult way of getting in there. This time, though, one of the tenants in the building across the street saw him and called the police, who were able to catch him in the act.
> 
> There's nothing actually in the place right now (under renovation) so we simply need to repair the damage--some broken glass and a twisted downspout. (He was hanging off it.)


A great many reno breakins are as a result of the high price for some metals, especially copper.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> A great many reno breakins are as a result of the high price for some metals, especially copper.


The funny part is that he's not breaking into the units under renovation, two of which are on the ground floor and would be easy to break into. 

No, instead he climbs up onto the roof of a front gazebo-porch, climbs from there to a 2nd story balcony, hops over the railing and then goes in the balcony door. (He broke a pane in that door some time ago.) That is to the unit that is not under renovation--we have a tenant in there, but the tenant has temporarily moved out so we can effect some repairs. 

Granted, since the tenant was very slow to get his belongings out, the first 2 times he hit the place he stole some stuff--mostly alcohol. The third time (last week) the place was empty--he just riffled through some of the stuff that we have to dispose of. Not sure why he came back.

It's possible that it's not the same guy, but they must have talked, since I would think that any new thief would just break in on the ground floor where it's easy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Back home and parked by 9:00 a.m. I had huge issues with my modem and tethering my iPhone would not work either to upload SAP from the campground. I finally got it uploaded, but it took two full hours to upload what normally take under two minutes. Must be a glitch in the cell serving the river valley, although it worked fine yesterday. Very odd, but I am going to try and have my modem stick replaced today. Meantime I was now able to make all the changes and repair dead links I had no choice but to leave at 7:30 a.m.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Sonal - It just adds to the creepiness when the motivation and method seems odd. I'm glad that the poiice caught him.


----------



## eMacMan

Found an article from a little over a year ago about a man arrested for squatting in a summer home not far from where his latest arrest occurred. He had amassed a considerable stash of stolen property by the time the owners caught him and called in the RCMP.

Squatter in Sentinel linked to thefts - Crowsnest Pass Promoter - Alberta, CA

You might recall his name from this more recent arrest:

Hunt for Kienan Hebert's alleged abductor ends with dramatic capture - The Globe and Mail

Sadly the arrest is only the easy part of the battle.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Sonal - It just adds to the creepiness when the motivation and method seems odd. I'm glad that the poiice caught him.


Me too. I suspect it's been him every single time, so hopefully this puts an end to it.

I'm not so creeped out by the whole thing, but I could be a) jaded by past events, b) tired, or c) both. 

I lean towards a), as this is not the strangest thing that's ever happened here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The funny part is that he's not breaking into the units under renovation, two of which are on the ground floor and would be easy to break into.
> 
> No, instead he climbs up onto the roof of a front gazebo-porch, climbs from there to a 2nd story balcony, hops over the railing and then goes in the balcony door. (He broke a pane in that door some time ago.) That is to the unit that is not under renovation--we have a tenant in there, but the tenant has temporarily moved out so we can effect some repairs.
> 
> Granted, since the tenant was very slow to get his belongings out, the first 2 times he hit the place he stole some stuff--mostly alcohol. The third time (last week) the place was empty--he just riffled through some of the stuff that we have to dispose of. Not sure why he came back.
> 
> It's possible that it's not the same guy, but they must have talked, since I would think that any new thief would just break in on the ground floor where it's easy.


An interesting modus operandi. Sounds like a job for Toronto CSI .................... or The Doxie Protection Squad. Once they break in, at least with the DPS, they do NOT get a chance to get out.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Sonal - It just adds to the creepiness when the motivation and method seems odd. I'm glad that the poiice caught him.


Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Found an article from a little over a year ago about a man arrested for squatting in a summer home not far from where his latest arrest occurred. He had amassed a considerable stash of stolen property by the time the owners caught him and called in the RCMP.
> 
> Squatter in Sentinel linked to thefts - Crowsnest Pass Promoter - Alberta, CA
> 
> You might recall his name from this more recent arrest:
> 
> Hunt for Kienan Hebert's alleged abductor ends with dramatic capture - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Sadly the arrest is only the easy part of the battle.



Interesting. Just goes to show you that "crime does not pay".

How are you today, Bob?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Just goes to show you that "crime does not pay".
> 
> How are you today, Bob?


Were I to step out the door soggy, tptptptp so I will be staying indoors and catching up on projects around the house.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting modus operandi. Sounds like a job for Toronto CSI .................... or The Doxie Protection Squad. Once they break in, at least with the DPS, they do NOT get a chance to get out.


Well that reminds me, Marc. We were thinking of including a doxie-security system with each apartment when we put the individual units up for sale. We think it might increase the value of the property. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Were I to step out the door soggy, tptptptp so I will be staying indoors and catching up on projects around the house.


Sounds like a plan, Bob. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well that reminds me, Marc. We were thinking of including a doxie-security system with each apartment when we put the individual units up for sale. We think it might increase the value of the property. What are your thoughts on this?


Well, I think that it's a grand idea, Sonal. We charge far less than ADT, and the intruder gets to come just inside the property, which allows our security team to bring him/her down. This sets off the alert for the police ........... who, if they get there in time, arrive just in time to save the intruder from certain death. Once the word gets out that this is the fate of anyone who breaks into one of your apartments, no one dares to venture in without an invite. Interested???

Care for some tea?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I think that it's a grand idea, Sonal. We charge far less than ADT, and the intruder gets to come just inside the property, which allows our security team to bring him/her down. This sets off the alert for the police ........... who, if they get there in time, arrive just in time to save the intruder from certain death. Once the word gets out that this is the fate of anyone who breaks into one of your apartments, no one dares to venture in without an invite. Interested???
> 
> Care for some tea?


How much more do you suppose we can charge for such a security feature? 

It's gray and rainy in Toronto. Tea would be very welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> How much more do you suppose we can charge for such a security feature?
> 
> It's gray and rainy in Toronto. Tea would be very welcome.


For you, no charge. I have made more than they cost with the profits from Sonal Special Herbal Tea. 

We do offer special services to protect children. For example, here is PM Harper's son when he came with his dad just before the last federal election. The security team around his son was so tight that the RCMP could not even get close to him. Luckily, his son loved dogs and had the doxies eating out of his hand ............ with Grade A Alberta steak chunks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, wherever you are, you might appreciate this accomplishment --

Mariano Rivera set the major league record with his 602nd career save, pitching a perfect ninth inning Monday to preserve the New York Yankees' 6-4 win over the Minnesota Twins.

Read more: Rivera saves 602nd game to set MLB mark


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MLeh

Evening all. I'm south of Calgary, having experienced a typical Alberta weather day: cold this morning, cold, foggy and raining when I left the hotel north of Calgary, drove east through rain, worked outside all morning in rain, went inside for lunch after finishing outside work, came outside after lunch to clear skys and sunshine. Drove back to Calgary in lovely weather, turned on the air conditioning in the car as I drove as it was up in the mid twenties. Got to my afternoon jobsite, went inside to work, and did some walking back and forth to car in brilliant sunshine. I've worn three different jackets so far today and the day isn't done yet. (I only packed three though: a wind breaker, a leather jacket good for rain/wind, and a hoodie that is comfortable to drive in. If it gets cold I'll have to put the leather over the hoodie)

Only got three seasons in today, but I'm sure you can do four if you really try, tomorrow, Alberta! All we need is a skiff of snow overnight. 

Long day, off to find some food now, then catch up on paperwork and then off to south of Edmonton early tomorrow morning. (I'd have let you know I was in town Kim, but this is one of those trips where I only know where I'm going to be after I've been there already.)


----------



## SINC

Ah, yet another close call for Kim, Elaine.  Seriously Kim, she's a genuine great person and although we met, we never did get past a hurried visit. I still owe her a rye one day.

Tomorrow is 'stitches out day' for my schnoz and a re-check of the infected eye. It is much better, but still has a lingering bit of swelling at the outer edge of the eyelid that won't quite go away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has left us a fine breakfast to help us face this new day.


----------



## friend

God morning Marc and all. 

15C at noon and quite cloudy.

Having a angry discussion with Ciarán about pocket money.
I can't see that he should have the same kind of money as the
older kids at 12, even though I said something like it 6 month ago.
He doesn't understand that pocket money is not a human right and 
that I decide wetter to give them it or not. I am quite tired on all
these discussions with kids over what goes and what doesn't.
Children has parents for a very specific reason and are not called 
adults for that very reason. They are lucky not being called dimwits instead.
Am I angry? I am. 
I hope peace will find me before despair paints my heart in black.
..............................

O servants! Eyes are needed if one is to see, and ears, if one is to hear. 
Whoso in this blessed Day hath not heard the divine call hath indeed no ear. 
By this is not meant that bodily ear that is perceived by the eye. Open your 
inner eye, that ye may behold the celestial Fire, and listen with the ear of inner 
understanding, that ye may hear the delightsome words of the Beloved.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Never had that sort of problem with "pocket money" with Stephen ........ although when he graduated high school, I said that I would pay for his university education if he maintained his grades and he would pay for his own things that went beyond food and shelter. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A lovely close to summer is in store for us right through the weekend. A bartender gets a rude surprise in today's video on SAP.

Off to the doc to get my stitches out today and a double check of the eye.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Never had that sort of problem with "pocket money" with Stephen ........ although when he graduated high school, I said that I would pay for his university education if he maintained his grades and he would pay for his own things that went beyond food and shelter. Good luck, my friend.


Hi Marc.
Lucky you. It is OK with the other kids, but Ciarán 
is upset and disappointed. Working on it and I'm sure 
I'll make him understand, but it is difficult right now.

Afternoon Don.
How the recovery progressing?
Good luck at the doctors.


----------



## friend

Read on SAP about the Aussie diplomat customs insident.
We to have Vegemite in Ireland, which we call Marmite, and visitor frequently choke on it.
Luckily we also have Guinness to make them forget their experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> Lucky you. It is OK with the other kids, but Ciarán
> is upset and disappointed. Working on it and I'm sure
> I'll make him understand, but it is difficult right now.
> 
> Afternoon Don.
> How the recovery progressing?
> Good luck at the doctors.


Well, I was lucky on that count with Stephen, but he had his "ways" on other issues.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,


MLeh said:


> Long day, off to find some food now, then catch up on paperwork and then off to south of Edmonton early tomorrow morning. (I'd have let you know I was in town Kim, but this is one of those trips where I only know where I'm going to be after I've been there already.)


No worries Elaine. Maybe next time. Sometimes it's more stress than it's worth to try to plan a visit around work. 

And don't be wishing for snow! It could very well come this time of year.

Caman- Ah yes, the kids and money issue. Been there, done that. Not easy. It really helped me to put Kacey on a budget last year. This wasn't just for spending money though....It was everything except housing, medical and basic groceries. She figured out how much she would need to spend per month on clothes, school and grooming supplies, entertainment, etc. I had a look at what she came up with, thought it was reasonable, so now have allotted her that in her bank account per month. So when she sees something she wants and says to me, " Can I get that?" I reply, " I dunno, can you?" 
Works for me.

Don - Good luck with the unstitching and eye check. Hopefully all is good to go. I'm off to check out SAP in a few minutes..

Today Kacey and her shipmates are out touring the Causeway Coast. Tomorrow they go for a visit to Queen's University for a lecture on Northern Ireland history. That ought to be
quite the experience for them.


----------



## Rps

Hello all: Just a quick note to say that my net has been down for about 2 weeks now .... yeah I know..... so I'm at the local library just popping in to say hi and hope all is well with all of you. I don't think I can catchup on all the posts so I'll scan when I get my mini up and running again. Take care.


----------



## Rps

Marc just a note on Riveria, he's 41 and is a one pitch wonder ..... it is surprising that eveyone knows it's coming and still can't hit it ..... that is a testatment to his skill I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc just a note on Riveria, he's 41 and is a one pitch wonder ..... it is surprising that eveyone knows it's coming and still can't hit it ..... that is a testatment to his skill I think.


Afternoon, Rp. Very true. Still, he has taken his cutter this far and is still going. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone. It's tea-time for me--who'd like to join me?


----------



## friend

Evening Kim, Rp, Sonal, Marc, Don et all. 

Kim: It's a continuous battle with 7 kid I tell you. 
Just wait until they move out, start working and I have retired.
I have their phone No's. 

Here's a nice little tune, well performed too.:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone. It's tea-time for me--who'd like to join me?


Would love some, Sonal. We could have some tea, scones and a chat. Merci, mon amie.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## friend

Nite


----------



## Dr.G.

Time, once again, to follow Caman's lead and to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast Event. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

12C and clouds smeared out all over the sky.

JO must be kidding. 
There was only a note on the table saying 
"You are on a diet. Water on the tap, Pray for bread". 

Having only slept for 5 hours over the last few days
I think I will lay down for a few minutes.
Then it is wormy-worky time.
I also have to go into town and get that helmet for Aiofe.
I hope they will be ready with her bike today.
................................

The education and training of children is among the most meritorious acts of 
humankind and draweth down the grace and favour of the All-Merciful, for 
education is the indispensable foundation of all human excellence and alloweth 
man to work his way to the heights of abiding glory. If a child be trained from his 
infancy, he will, through the loving care of the Holy Gardener, drink in the crystal 
waters of the spirit and of knowledge, like a young tree amid the rilling brooks. 
And certainly he will gather to himself the bright rays of the Sun of Truth, and 
through its light and heat will grow ever fresh and fair in the garden of life.
‘Abdu’l-Bahá

Full text


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Not much for JO's diet food. I was thinking more like eggs and some OJ with a whole wheat bagel. Guess I shall have to speak with him. Good luck getting some sleep. Are you able to nap in the afternoon?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I's still giggling after watching the SAP video today as Tim Conway cuts it up on the Tonight Show with Johnny Carson, playing an overweight jockey dwarf. Too funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. I's still giggling after watching the SAP video today as Tim Conway cuts it up on the Tonight Show with Johnny Carson, playing an overweight jockey dwarf. Too funny.


Morning, Don. I am still laughing at TC's sit ups. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

How is your nose and eye this morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the stitches are out and only a tiny scar remains on my nose, so that part is done. Today is also the last day that I will treat my eye with the antibiotics. It has cleared up nicely, but the doc advised me to wash it with soap and water three times daily for another week to be sure the infection does not recur.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the stitches are out and only a tiny scar remains on my nose, so that part is done. Today is also the last day that I will treat my eye with the antibiotics. It has cleared up nicely, but the doc advised me to wash it with soap and water three times daily for another week to be sure the infection does not recur.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?

How is the Doxie Protection Squad making out for you? Remember their motto, "Death before Dishonor".


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?
> 
> How is the Doxie Protection Squad making out for you? Remember their motto, "Death before Dishonor".


My insurance company is haggling with me about this. I believe having DPS security means that they should lower their rates. They are refusing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> My insurance company is haggling with me about this. I believe having DPS security means that they should lower their rates. They are refusing.


Sonal, I shall have our dog handler/trainer Vinnie speak with him. He is able to come with or without the violin case, depending upon whether or now you want to pay a lower rate .............. or nothing. Vinnie has a way of showing our "clients" the wisdom of accepting an offer that should not be refused. Vinnie has mini doxies, so his "crew" is not that threatening.


----------



## Dr.G.

GREAT TRUTHS THAT LITTLE CHILDREN HAVE LEARNED:

You can't trust dogs to watch your food....especially dachshunds.
You can't hide a piece of broccoli in a glass of milk.
The best place to be when you're sad is Grandma's lap.

GREAT TRUTHS THAT ADULTS HAVE LEARNED:

Raising teenagers is like nailing jelly to a tree.
Laughing is good exercise. It's like jogging on the inside.
Middle age is when you choose your cereal for the fiber, not the toy.. 

THE FOUR STAGES OF LIFE:

1) You believe in Santa Claus.
2) You don't believe in Santa Claus.
3) You are Santa Claus.
4) You look like Santa Claus. 

SUCCESS:

At age 4 success is . . . . Not piddling in your pants.
At age 12 success is . . . Having friends.
At age 17 success is . . Having a driver's license.
At age 35 success is .. . ... ..having money.
At age 50 success is . . . Having money....
At age 70 success is . .. . Having a drivers license.
At age 75 success is . ... . Having friends.
At age 80 success is . . .. Not piddling in your pants.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán. Marc, that is an oldie but a goodie and got a chuckle reading it once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Camán. Marc, that is an oldie but a goodie and got a chuckle reading it once again.


Night, Caman.
Thought you might like it, Don. 

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

14C and rain just around the corner.
JO has got himself the latest addition of "How to mend a broken heart with breakfast",
read it half the night and is apparently almost ready with something very specula for us.

I have pain in my lower leg and I don't know why really.
I get it as soon as I walk for a longer distance and this has
never happened before and worries me. Going to see the 
haemophilia consultant soon, so I'll ask him.
I have to send Ciarán with Aiofe and Liam to school today, since I can't walk.
.........................

O YE peoples of the earth! 
By the righteousness of God, the True One, the testimony shown forth by His
Remembrance is like unto a sun which the hand of the merciful Lord hath raised
high in the midmost heart of the heaven, wherefrom it shineth in the plenitude of
its meridian splendour…

With each and every Prophet Whom We have sent down in the past, We have 
established a separate Covenant concerning the Remembrance of God and His Day. 
Manifest, in the realm of glory and through the power of truth, are the Remembrance
of God and His Day before the eyes of the angels that circle His mercy-seat. 
The Bab


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your leg. You don't need something like that in your life just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming just now as I look east. Wish you all were here to see it.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. It's quite warm here this morning and our week of glorious weather continues. Lots of clattering in today's chuckle on SAP and a video of a rude roo on a golf course down under.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> A beautiful sunrise is forming just now as I look east. Wish you all were here to see it.


No need for us to go there. It has come to us instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. It's quite warm here this morning and our week of glorious weather continues. Lots of clattering in today's chuckle on SAP and a video of a rude roo on a golf course down under.


A "rude roo" indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today? Work any less stressful?


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Elaine and Sonal. 
Don: How's the eyes and nose?

I'm happy to here that ye have grand weather today. It's fairly good here too.

Legs are a wee bit better, but I'm going to try not to walk that much today.
Sleept for a long while, since I feel a bit run down, as if I'm getting a cold.
Going to work now before the little divils come home. 
Heading over to SAP first.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, hopefully you can defeat your cold before it kicks in and stays for a week or so. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Good afternoon Marc, Don, Elaine and Sonal.
> Don: How's the eyes and nose?


All is good now. Stitches out, scar is small, eye is cleared up. Yahoo!


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> All is good now. Stitches out, scar is small, eye is cleared up. Yahoo!


Good to hear. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> All is good now. Stitches out, scar is small, eye is cleared up. Yahoo!


Good news indeed, Don. Kudos.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> All is good now. Stitches out, scar is small, eye is cleared up. Yahoo!


Good news Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

Making some ice tea just now. 19C and warm sunshine here, so I can work outside and drink tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM Ice Tea Time to celebrate the last day of summer. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Ah, it is rather impossible to write in other treads then this one.
As soon as i do their is some nitty picky-picky besserwisser
that have to potter around in your posts to find something small 
to complain about before they make their own comment.
What is their problem, as if I did n't know already.
Sez I; Get a life. A real life, outside the virtual reality where they 
hide from their fellow man, that they so dread to meet. Sad really.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ah, it is rather impossible to write in other treads then this one.
> As soon as i do their is some nitty picky-picky besserwisser
> that have to potter around in your posts to find something small
> to complain about before they make their own comment.
> What is their problem, as if I did n't know already.
> Sez I; Get a life. A real life, outside the virtual reality where they
> hide from their fellow man, that they so dread to meet. Sad really.


Caman, how about some nice herbal tea to calm your nerves???


----------



## friend

Delightful my dear man.
I'll wouldn't mind a bit, cheers. 

I'm not fuming over this at all anymore.
This is what it is to converse over the internet.
I comfort myself with the fact that most of these wimps
wouldn't dare to raise their voice against me in real life,
never mind try to score a pun on my behalf. 
They would even duck-and-cover if I happened to yawn,
just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Delightful my dear man.
> I'll wouldn't mind a bit, cheers.
> 
> I'm not fuming over this at all anymore.
> This is what it is to converse over the internet.
> I comfort myself with the fact that most of these wimps
> wouldn't dare to raise their voice against me in real life,
> never mind try to score a pun on my behalf.
> They would even duck-and-cover if I happened to yawn,
> just in case.


Coming right up, my friend.

This is one reason why The Shang is an oasis.


----------



## KC4

G'day Shang!

Don - I'm relieved to hear the good news. I really didn't want to have to shoot you. Better stay healthy......

Marc- Ice tea sounds great, please and thanks. It's a nice last day of summer here in Calgary too. 
Kacey's ship left Queens Quay, Belfast this morning and is on it's way to Falmouth, England.

On Tuesday the crew explored the Causeway Coast, the Glens of Antrim, the geologically fascinating Giant’s Causeway, and stepped back into history with a trip to Dunluce Castle. Following that, the guide surprised the crew with an invitation to tea from the Mayor of Coleraine which was enjoyed by all. I heard rumours that after tea the Mayor let the crew sit in Council chambers and wear his robes for photo ops! 

On Wednesday the crew visited Queen’s University and learned about the history of Northern Ireland with a special lecture by Dr. Dominic Bryan. Dr. Bryan gave a lecture in the morning and guided tour of many significant political murals and areas around the city in the afternoon. Hearing first hand about the history of conflict in Northern Ireland gave everyone a deeper understanding and appreciation for Belfast.

For the remainder of the time, students either visited the Titanic building site, Botanical Gardens, day tripped to Dublin, day tripped to Ballymena (which included farm chores), and even took in an incredibly Irish cultural experience - movies at The Odyssey Centre adjacent the ship! 


Caman- Kacey really enjoyed your homeland. No wonder you love it so. If I am lucky, I will get to visit it one day too. 

Hope your legs are feeling better soon..sounds like a circulation issue, but I'm no expert. 

If it's any consolation, I am enjoying your contributions to the "Postcards" thread.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, my friend.
> 
> This is one reason why The Shang is an oasis.


So it is. Indeed just that.
Thanks for the tea.

I'm such a kid. I couldn't leave that tread without flatten 
some of them somewhat. :roll eyes: 
I know my place in the universe and how insignificant I am
when it come to it, but I can rise to the occasion and kick
anyones butt hard and rather concrete when there is a need.
And if that fails there is alway my big mouth that can swallow
large objects whole. :heybaby:

Kim: Good evening my dear.
If I'm at home I will instantly to volunteer to be your humble guide.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice tea coming right up, Kim.

Kacey's trip sounds amazing. Truly an educational experience. Wish her well from me as I might be the closest (in distance) Canadian here in Canada that she might know. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Need to get up really early tomorrow morning, so I am calling it a night now. See you all at the TGIF on the first day of Fall breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## MLeh

Just enjoying the sunset here in Canmore. Glad to hear everything has cleared up in your eye and your nose is healing well too, Don.


----------



## SINC

Ah, such a nice spot to see that sunset Elaine. You sure do get around lately. You seem so comfortable being wherever your role takes you and that's a nice way to be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east over the Atlantic Ocean. A fine way to start Fall. 

JO has a fine TGIF breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day/season. Enjoy.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Ah, such a nice spot to see that sunset Elaine. You sure do get around lately. You seem so comfortable being wherever your role takes you and that's a nice way to be.


It's been a busy summer, Don. I think I've been on the road more than I've been at home.

But I like what I do. Even though the hours are long, I get to meet and work with wonderful down to earth people who have a 'just get 'er done' attitude towards things. And the other day, while driving out east of Edmonton on Hwy 29, (even though my work day started at 5 am and ended at 10 pm and included 700 km of driving just to see a total of 3 clients) I thought to myself "Hey, there are worse ways to have to spend your time than looking at beautiful scenery."

The best part of my day is solving problems or providing value information to my clients. Got the phone call from one of them afterwards telling me that everything was all 'hunky dorey' after they'd made the change I recommended and everything was running 'a thousand times better' than it had been. Makes me feel good to be productive, made the trip worthwhile despite the length of it, and the scenery is just a bonus. 

I imagine it's the same good feeling of accomplishment you have each morning when you 'put SAP to bed' (in newspaper terms).

Hope everyone is having a good day ... I'm off to drive the beautiful Rogers Pass, leaving the straight roads of Alberta for the winding mountain passes of BC. Should be home for dinner!


----------



## SINC

Safe journey Elaine.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to be up and at 'em. SAP's done for today and I'm about to begin tomorrow, but not before I alert you to today's video. 

Suppose you saw a pride of 15 lions gathered around a freshly killed cape buffalo. Now suppose you and a couple of your pals decided a hind quarter from that beast would make a nice meal. So do you calmly walk up to the lions, now fighting over the kill, shoo them away, butcher the hind quarter, toss it over your shoulder and walk away?

Sound like something unbelievable? Nope, it really happens. Check it out.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Elaine et all. 

Don. The lion clip was incredible. 
I'm even vary to approach Lion on my Mac. :roll eyes: 
Elaine. Safe on the road.
Marc: Glad to hear that you have fine weather.

Been to the cardiology dep. with Ciarán, Aiofe and Liam
for their every other year check-up to see that they are not
developing my heart problem. All clear this time too. :clap:
The other 3 have their appointment the week after next.
It took quite a long time this, travel and all, so now I have to 
jack every thing up a few nodes. 
"All work and no play makes jack a dull boy". 
..............................

Great God! 
This sea had laid up lustrous pearls in store;
The wind hath raised a wave that casteth them ashore.
So put away thy robe and drown thyself therein,
And cease to boast of skill: it serveth thee no more!
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Interesting clip about the "steal" ............. and a couple of really cute dog pics. More ............








Morning, Don. Interesting video clip about the lions and the "steal". Really cute dog pics.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with these tests.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Have been taking bits and pieces of my portfolio and readying them to submit to lit magazines for publication. Wish me luck... and paper, since I ran out before I could print out everything.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Sonal - Good Luck Sonal, and I wish you much blank paper. (I thought it prudent to qualify that to blank paper as I didn't want to wish your inbox full) 

Elaine - happy travels - I love driving through the mountains...in the summer.

Caman - Good luck with the tests and inner city travel.

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Have been taking bits and pieces of my portfolio and readying them to submit to lit magazines for publication. Wish me luck... and paper, since I ran out before I could print out everything.


Afternoon, Sonal.

Bonne chance, mon amie. Giller prize, here she comes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Any word from Kacey???


----------



## KC4

Nothing new from my last report, Marc. 

Her ship is in the middle of the Irish Sea, recently having passed the Isle of Man. Looks like they are going at a pretty good clip too - the winds must be strong.

What a thrill it must be to be sailing on the open ocean like that.


----------



## friend

This one could have been made today.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Nothing new from my last report, Marc.
> 
> Her ship is in the middle of the Irish Sea, recently having passed the Isle of Man. Looks like they are going at a pretty good clip too - the winds must be strong.
> 
> What a thrill it must be to be sailing on the open ocean like that.


Good news. I have been off into the Atlantic just off of the coast of NL. The north Atlantic on our side of "the pond" is a rough sea, but luckily they have a strong boat and a skilled crew that will stay clear of our side of the Atlantic.


----------



## friend

Watching TV over the net about net dating.
Some are lucky, others not so much.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Watching TV over the net about net dating.
> Some are lucky, others not so much.


Hopefully, you shall be one of the "lucky" ones, but it does take more than luck. Some common sense helps as well.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Hopefully, you shall be one of the "lucky" ones, but it does take more than luck. Some common sense helps as well.


I hope so, and indeed it's crucial with a large 
portion of common sense.
But meeting someone isn't easy no matter where you meet.
Imagine a couple meeting on a pub and ending up, as a lot
of them does, at home being intimate after knowing each other
for only a few hours. If we think about it that is really a strange
way to start a relationship if any. And still people do that quite often.
In comparison internet dating is a safe bet to find someone compatible.
Maybe the best way of getting to know someone would be at work or in 
some kind of association, sports club or similar.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Watching TV over the net about net dating.
> Some are lucky, others not so much.


I met Gordan over internet dating.... I think the stats are saying 20% of people meet this way, though I have a hunch that it's much higher than that for my particular age group.

You have to take your time and be smart about it, but that's true of any kind of dating. But going slowly and taking a lot of time to really know someone (and more importantly, yourself) and letting the relationship unfold slowly is your absolute best way to mitigate any problems.

Work is a pretty terrible way to meet someone--what happens when the relationship ends and you still have to work with them? (It happens a lot, but it's not often not a good idea.)


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> I met Gordan over internet dating.... I think the stats are saying 20% of people meet this way, though I have a hunch that it's much higher than that for my particular age group.
> 
> You have to take your time and be smart about it, but that's true of any kind of dating. But going slowly and taking a lot of time to really know someone (and more importantly, yourself) and letting the relationship unfold slowly is your absolute best way to mitigate any problems.
> 
> Work is a pretty terrible way to meet someone--what happens when the relationship ends and you still have to work with them? (It happens a lot, but it's not often not a good idea.)


Ends? A relationship can end?  
Of course, my bad. I didn't think about that scenario. 

I saw on that program that they estimated it to be even 22%. 
I had no idea that it was that high.
True, time is of the essence and that you are finished with your 
previous relationship. I mean really over it and having no bitterness about it.
Then there has to be no need for a new relationship, in the sense that you
have to be content with you current status and situation, so that a relationship
adds and not fills any void or is a substitute for an emotional repair kit.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I hope so, and indeed it's crucial with a large
> portion of common sense.
> But meeting someone isn't easy no matter where you meet.
> Imagine a couple meeting on a pub and ending up, as a lot
> of them does, at home being intimate after knowing each other
> for only a few hours. If we think about it that is really a strange
> way to start a relationship if any. And still people do that quite often.
> In comparison internet dating is a safe bet to find someone compatible.
> Maybe the best way of getting to know someone would be at work or in
> some kind of association, sports club or similar.


I hear you, Caman. Deborah and I had a distance relationship for months prior to her coming here to live.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You have to take your time and be smart about it, but that's true of any kind of dating. But going slowly and taking a lot of time to really know someone (and more importantly, yourself) and letting the relationship unfold slowly is your absolute best way to mitigate any problems." An excellent point, Sonal, and very true.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Ends? A relationship can end?
> Of course, my bad. I didn't think about that scenario.


Statistically, most relationships end. I don't the majority of us are still with the first person we ever dated. 

That doesn't necessarily mean that there's anything wrong with the relationship per se.... some things are simply not meant to last.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Statistically, most relationships end. I don't the majority of us are still with the first person we ever dated.
> 
> That doesn't necessarily mean that there's anything wrong with the relationship per se.... some things are simply not meant to last.


Again, very true, Sonal. My second marriage has lasted six more years than my first marriage.


----------



## friend

Talking about internet dating.


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Statistically, most relationships end. I don't the majority of us are still with the first person we ever dated.
> 
> That doesn't necessarily mean that there's anything wrong with the relationship per se.... some things are simply not meant to last.


Ah no, I ment i didn't think what could happen
at work if the relationship did end.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Ah no, I ment i didn't think what could happen
> at work if the relationship did end.


My mistake.


----------



## SINC

Funny year here as fall is happening on the west side of our home:










While it is still summer on the east side:


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> My mistake.


Och ney, I'm auld and can't be bothered to write 
everything that I want to s 

Being a man I can still admit that it was my filt, falf, fults....
Anyway, since you're a woman it's safe to agree with you. 
It's your fault. 
Now I could write it, how odd. :clap:


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, things are still green here in the east part of Canada as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Speak with you all tomorrow night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Night Marc. 
I will retire too soon.
It's a day tomorrow as well.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Speak with you all tomorrow night. Paix, mes amis.


Not until tomorrow night, eh? Interesting! beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A nice sunrise is forming here, so I hope that there shall be good weather where you are as well. JO has a fine Saturday breakfast ready for us when we each rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc et all. 

12C and sunshine.
Haven't checked JO's breakfast table yet, since I slept too long.
I couldn't go to sleep and it was well after 3am before I dozed off.
Then the kids kept waking me up from 7am and onwards.
Trying to get some work done since I need to have something to
show Joal on Monday afternoon. I must show her that I can indeed deliver.
I have problems sitting though, having got the little arse devils (haemorrhoids)
which are located inside my lower bowels. It's because of my IBS. Darn things.
And quite painful too. But it could have been worse. 
........................

It saith that the heavens and the earth, the throne, the sun and the moon, all have been
created to the end that His servants may have unswerving faith in His presence in His days. 
By the righteousness of God! Contemplate, O My brother, the greatness of this station,
and behold the condition of the people in these days, fleeing from the Countenance of
God and His Beauty “as though they were affrighted asses”. Wert thou to reflect upon 
that which We have revealed unto thee, thou wouldst undoubtedly grasp Our purpose 
in this utterance and discover that which We have desired to impart unto thee within 
this paradise. Perchance thine eyes may rejoice in beholding it, thine ears take delight 
in hearing that which is recited therein, thy soul be enthralled by recognizing it, thy heart
illumined by comprehending it, and thy spirit gladdened by the fragrant breezes that waft
therefrom. Haply thou mayest attain unto the pinnacle of divine grace and abide within
the Riḍván of transcendent holiness.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a hot Alberta where temps are to be 28° today and 30° tomorrow. SAP's up with a stunning shot of the equinox sunset last evening, a video on how to make French Toast properly and how buying gas in eastern Canada oppresses women, an interesting read complete with video.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Whoever said, because you're small you can't make a difference, obviously never tried sleeping in a room with a mosquito"!


----------



## friend

Read about the tar sand.
The big, big problem is that it could add to
the effects of global warming by 2 degrees if fully exploited, 
since we in total will be burning more oil.
It's also said"If combustion of the final products is included, 
the so-called "Well to Wheels" approach, oil sands extraction, 
upgrade and use emits 10 to 45% more greenhouse gases 
than conventional crude."
All this with green house gasses is scary. 

I just stumbled upon an article by Robert Redford on the subject:
Huffingtonpost Robert Redford on the Keystone xl pipelin_b_978835.html


----------



## friend

It's a no go, isn't it Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all from a hot Alberta where temps are to be 28° today and 30° tomorrow. SAP's up with a stunning shot of the equinox sunset last evening, a video on how to make French Toast properly and how buying gas in eastern Canada oppresses women, an interesting read complete with video.


This is how Deborah makes French toast, and I thought she was silly to go through all of these steps ............ but now I see why it tastes so good.

Why do you feel that "buying gas in eastern Canada oppresses women"???


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It's a no go, isn't it Marc.


I can't open up this image, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

U.S. OKs daredevil's Niagara Falls tightrope walk - Canada - CBC News

Don, a possible SAP story.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Why do you feel that "buying gas in eastern Canada oppresses women"???


That's the headline on the National Post, Marc, not my opinion, but it has caused quite an uproar. It's because only the eastern part of Canada uses Saudi oil for gas refining. Watch the ad in the video and you will understand what they are trying to say about oppressing women.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That's the headline on the National Post, Marc, not my opinion, but it has caused quite an uproar. It's because only the eastern part of Canada uses Saudi oil for gas refining. Watch the ad in the video and you will understand what they are trying to say about oppressing women.


The headline is "How filling your gas tank oppresses women" and it does not mention eastern Canada. Watched the clip one more time and it just talks about North America using Saudi oil, but nothing about eastern Canada. 

I know that the one oil refinery here in NL uses oil from Hibernia and the other off-shore oil wells.


----------



## SINC

Oh, it's the eastern Canada bit, I thought you were referring to the oppression of women part. Well, since the western provinces burn fuel made from western sourced oil, be it conventional or oil sands based, that leaves the rest of (eastern) Canada burning fuel from other oil sources.

Canada imports more than half of the crude oil it needs. We purchase around 55 per cent of our oil from countries such as Algeria, Saudi Arabia and Venezuela, mostly burned as gas in Ontario, Quebec and the Maritimes (i.e.: eastern Canada). 

Not surprisingly, the biggest Canadian producer is the province of Alberta, which accounts for two-thirds of Canada’s production. Saskatchewan is next at roughly 18 per cent, and Newfoundland produces 13 per cent with its off-shore resources. Manitoba, Ontario, British Columbia and the Northwest Territories round out Canadian output with a combined share representing 2.8 per cent of production. However, around 66 per cent of Canada’s oil production is not destined for Canadians. It goes almost exclusively to the United States in the form of exports.


----------



## MLeh

Most of the people I talked to in Alberta this week thought the Keystone Pipeline was a bad idea. In BC we say 'export a log, export a job', and the same goes exporting the crude to Texas for refining.

I've been to Fort McMurray. I've also got a friend who works in Saudi Arabia. The stories she tells about life in KSA are rather eye opening. (Unfortunately she's still of the opinion that you can close your eyes to injustice as long as the money is good enough. The money is pretty damn good, apparently. However, from my own moral perspective, there just isn't enough money.)

Given the choice between oil from the oil sands and Saudi oil, I'd pick oil sands oil each and every time.

If people don't like those choices, it's up to them to come up with that third alternative: decrease the demand. Make oil an unnecessary ingredient in their own lives. Most importantly: Be informed and conscientious consumers.

I'll get off my soapbox now.

---

As far as 'fall' versus 'summer' ... the further west I drove yesterday, the greener it got, but the mountains were very pretty as the birches and aspen were just beginning to turn that beautiful golden colour. Was a lovely drive. (Home now.)


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh, it's the eastern Canada bit, I thought you were referring to the oppression of women part. Well, since the western provinces burn fuel made from western sourced oil, be it conventional or oil sands based, that leaves the rest of (eastern) Canada burning fuel from other oil sources.
> 
> Canada imports more than half of the crude oil it needs. We purchase around 55 per cent of our oil from countries such as Algeria, Saudi Arabia and Venezuela, mostly burned as gas in Ontario, Quebec and the Maritimes (i.e.: eastern Canada).
> 
> Not surprisingly, the biggest Canadian producer is the province of Alberta, which accounts for two-thirds of Canada’s production. Saskatchewan is next at roughly 18 per cent, and Newfoundland produces 13 per cent with its off-shore resources. Manitoba, Ontario, British Columbia and the Northwest Territories round out Canadian output with a combined share representing 2.8 per cent of production. However, around 66 per cent of Canada’s oil production is not destined for Canadians. It goes almost exclusively to the United States in the form of exports.


Lord no, Don. I hate the way the Saudi's treat women. 
NL off-shore oil is refined here, but little if any stays here ........... it is mostly bound for the US. Still, we here in NL are part of "eastern Canada", but the article just talks about Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!


Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## friend

As long as we continue to buy products made in China, 
clothes where the cotton workers risk their heath using dangerous chemicals,
products made by children, coffee and tea where the growers can't sustain 
themselves and have to move to growing Kat, products made out of wood
from the rainforest and so on we can't really say that we are better then the Saudis.

Even though the way the Saudis treat their women is wrong, the women probably have
it better the poor children being chained to their work place having to work 14
hours a day or the cotton workers that die at an early age leaving their wires and
children behind because they are poisoned by the chemicals they use to provide us 
with cheep clothing. An honest coffee farmer having to grow Kat to put food on the
table for children because we don't want to pay enough for the coffee beans.
Ah well, we are not so decent after all, are we.
I try, but I don't try hard enough. I will change, that I will.


----------



## MLeh

It's not a matter of being 'better than someone else'. It's not a comparative against others, it's being the best individuals we can.

It all comes down to being an informed consumer: perhaps consuming less, and making sure what we do consume isn't exploiting others. Choices and ramifications of our choices.

Learning the difference between 'need' and 'want'. 

Just because we can't solve all the ills in the world doesn't mean we can't do what we can. Less talk, more action. Think globally, act locally. 

(Cue Dr. G's story about the guy throwing the starfish back into the ocean ...)


----------



## friend

Nite


----------



## groovetube

My. Sounds like some subjects best out of the peace thread. 

Spent the day cleaning out my garage. I knew it had to be dealt with when a garage with enough room for 2 cars, I had trouble fitting the Toyota in. Lots of room now.

Going to try and take mom to the royal botanical gardens tomorrow if she is feeling up to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> It's not a matter of being 'better than someone else'. It's not a comparative against others, it's being the best individuals we can.
> 
> It all comes down to being an informed consumer: perhaps consuming less, and making sure what we do consume isn't exploiting others. Choices and ramifications of our choices.
> 
> Learning the difference between 'need' and 'want'.
> 
> Just because we can't solve all the ills in the world doesn't mean we can't do what we can. Less talk, more action. Think globally, act locally.
> 
> (Cue Dr. G's story about the guy throwing the starfish back into the ocean ...)


Good points, Elaine, especially the responsibilities of "an informed consumer".



Here's a story that speaks to the difference that one person can make.
We should never stop trying to make a difference even if it is only in the life of one child!

The Star fish Story

Once upon a time there was a wise man who used to go to the ocean to do his writing. He had a habit of walking on the beach before he began his work.

One day he was walking along the shore. As he looked down the beach, he
saw a human figure moving like a dancer. He smiled to himself to think of someone who would dance to the day.

So he began to walk faster to catch up. As he got closer, he saw that it was a young man and the young man wasn't dancing, but instead he was reaching down to the shore, picking up something and very gently throwing it into the ocean.

As he got closer he called out, "Good morning! What are you doing?"

The young man paused, looked up and replied, "Throwing starfish in the
ocean." "I guess I should have asked, why are you throwing starfish in the ocean?"

"The sun is up and the tide is going out. And if I don't throw them in they'll die."

"But, young man, don't you realize that there are miles and miles of beach and starfish all along it. You can't possibly make a difference!"

The young man listened politely. Then bent down, picked up another starfish and threw it into the sea, past the breaking waves and said- "It made a difference for that one."


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> My. Sounds like some subjects best out of the peace thread.
> 
> Spent the day cleaning out my garage. I knew it had to be dealt with when a garage with enough room for 2 cars, I had trouble fitting the Toyota in. Lots of room now.
> 
> Going to try and take mom to the royal botanical gardens tomorrow if she is feeling up to it.


Evening, Tim. Kudos on your "new" garage space (come and do mine tomorrow, SVP). Even better news re your mom. Hopefully, she shall be up for that trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here as well. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine on a beautiful Sunday headed for 30° today. Our mini clip on SAP this morning features a teen getting his bell rung by a punching bag and a hilarious ad libbed outtake from the old Carol Burnett show when Tim Conway rambles on about an elephant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Deborah gave me a chance to sleep in after we fed the pups this morning. JO has the day off, so I shall make Sunday brunch. Sunny and 15C here so maybe we might all eat outside wherever we might be this fine morning.

LOVE Tim Conway on whatever show he has been in on TV.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> It's not a matter of being 'better than someone else'. It's not a comparative against others, it's being the best individuals we can.


Elaine, I was talking from my perspective and I said was aiming to trying harder.
If everyone did their bets there would be no problem at all, but the fact is that
there are too many that can't be bothered to do anything at all. These are the
ones that must wake up before it is too late. it is also our responsibility to 
reflect upon our actions if we are doing enough or of we can do a wee bit more.
And I'm sure most of can do some more, whiteout too much effort. I know that I can.

It is paramount that we fight oppression and abuse everywhere and in all situations.
Often I find that the media focus on one issue and forgetting others.
As members of a prosperous society we can't afford that luxury if
we are to do what is right. We must, without further delay, start addressing
the unjust way of distribution of wealth and make provision for those that
have not enough of either clean water or food, adequate health and education,
lack of democracy and safety and make this place the heavenly home it could 
truly be. And that must be for all of us, or it will go up in flames in the future.
Then what would we have accomplished? What will there be to be proud of?
What did we do with all the gifts that God gave us?
Will our ancestors talk about us with love and kind remembrance or will they
rename the planet earth "Shameful Blue" in our "honour"?


----------



## friend

Good afternoon all. 

Lunch done. 
Cleaning the house with help from the kids.
Looking better already, but we won't stop yet.
We can do more, we can do better. 

Going to start working as soon as this place it spotless.
I have to have something to show Joal before tomorrow afternoon.
She need her web site up ASAP and I won't let her down. 
....................

O SON OF UTTERANCE! 
Turn thy face unto Mine and renounce all save Me; for My sovereignty 
endureth and My dominion perisheth not. If thou seekest another than Me, 
yea, if thou searchest the universe for evermore, thy quest will be in vain.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## friend

Why are there apple logos in the backdrop of a samsung store?


----------



## friend

Women in Saudi Arabia to vote and run in elections 2012


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad to see you in better spirits these days.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc.

Well, it's just getting on with all that need to be done,
stop complaining and dive in.
A wee bit tired, but as they say; Rest you'll do in your grave.


----------



## friend

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon Marc.
> 
> Well, it's just getting on with all that need to be done,
> stop complaining and dive in.
> A wee bit tired, but as they say; Rest you'll do in your grave.


Very true, Caman.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Looks like another nice weather day here in Calgary... Probably go for a hike.

Don - Thanks for the Tim Conway treat - always a riot.

Marc - How are he pups doing? Do they all have designated homes now?


----------



## SINC

Marc, speaking of those pups, did you ever tell us the names you chose? Did I miss that, or what?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Looks like another nice weather day here in Calgary... Probably go for a hike.
> 
> Don - Thanks for the Tim Conway treat - always a riot.
> 
> Marc - How are he pups doing? Do they all have designated homes now?


Afternoon, Kim. One girl, Gidget is staying here with us. One other girl is going to a person who owns another of our doxies, as will one boy here in St.John's. One boy may be bound for Georgia and one boy is going to Halifax. That leaves one or two boys left to be placed in good homes.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, speaking of those pups, did you ever tell us the names you chose? Did I miss that, or what?


No, Deborah still wants to see their personalities develop before she gives them their proper names. The girl we are keeping will be called Harbour Deep's Little Surfer Girl -- Gidget. The rest are up in the air. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all: still in web-withdrawal but adapting. Thought I'd just pop in and say hi to eveyone and hope you are having a good day. Nice and warm and sunny here today ... but are expecting a wall of rain over the next 5 days .... sucks big time. Take care


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. You have been missed. Still, glad you pop in whenever you can.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. You have been missed. Still, glad you pop in whenever you can.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


My eyes playing trick on me me thinks
I read: "Still you poop in whatever can". 
Time for bed I suspect.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. One girl, Gidget is staying here with us. One other girl is going to a person who owns another of our doxies, as will one boy here in St.John's. One boy may be bound for Georgia and one boy is going to Halifax. That leaves one or two boys left to be placed in good homes.
> 
> How are you today?


Sounds good Marc... 

I'm doing fine today, thanks. Looking forward to talking with Kacey tomorrow. She should be docked in Falmouth, England and hopefully have some internet service then. 

How are you and yours doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sounds good Marc...
> 
> I'm doing fine today, thanks. Looking forward to talking with Kacey tomorrow. She should be docked in Falmouth, England and hopefully have some internet service then.
> 
> How are you and yours doing?


Good to hear, Kim.

We are doing well. Deborah and I shall be in Calgary on Thursday. It is her father's 87th birthday on Friday, and due to his health, they fear this may be his last. We shall see. Coming home on Sunday, so sadly, no real time to meet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Kim.
> 
> We are doing well. Deborah and I shall be in Calgary on Thursday. It is her father's 87th birthday on Friday, and due to his health, they fear this may be his last. We shall see. Coming home on Sunday, so sadly, no real time to meet.


Hope you can take Friday to drive the Kananaskis Highway. Autumn leaves were close to peak this weekend, but should be enough hanging in to make the trip worthwhile.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Kim.
> 
> We are doing well. Deborah and I shall be in Calgary on Thursday. It is her father's 87th birthday on Friday, and due to his health, they fear this may be his last. We shall see. Coming home on Sunday, so sadly, no real time to meet.


Aww, That's too bad. If things change and a bit of extra time frees up, let me know. I'd love to have coffee with you and Deborah.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Sap is up and I urge you to watch the video today, especially if your utility company wants to install a new smart meter in your home. It is very scary. Tomorrow's edition is also in the can, and I will now turn in.


----------



## CubaMark

The night owls are out, it seems. 'night, SINC. 'morning everyone. Finishing off some work on a deadline, but the eyes just won't stay open. Off to bed - 4:10am here in Zacatecas (CST). I should get a solid 3 hours of snoring in before getting up to take out the trash, make breakfast, send the Mrs. off to work, and somehow find the energy to entertain baby Max... I can taste the coffee already....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don ......... Buenos dias, Mark. How is everyone today?

A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's about 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hope you can take Friday to drive the Kananaskis Highway. Autumn leaves were close to peak this weekend, but should be enough hanging in to make the trip worthwhile.





KC4 said:


> Aww, That's too bad. If things change and a bit of extra time frees up, let me know. I'd love to have coffee with you and Deborah.


Bob, would love to since our leaves won't be changing colors for well over a month or so.

Sad, but all too true, Kim. It will be a quick visit for one purpose only. Such is Life.


----------



## groovetube

Have a good trip Marc.

Had a wonderful day with mom she was up for a good day at the gardens. She walked far more than I expected her to, I was surprised, pleasantly.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Have a good trip Marc.
> 
> Had a wonderful day with mom she was up for a good day at the gardens. She walked far more than I expected her to, I was surprised, pleasantly.


Great news, Tim. Hope she slowly improves and you two may have some quality time together. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Another warm but blustery day here in Calgary. Oh bother! The wind does ruin it a bit. All those nice leaves that Bob so rightfully spoke of may be gone in no time. 

Good news to hear Tim. That's very encouraging.

Hi Mark - How's Cuba Max doing these days? How old is he now?


For any interested, Kacey's ship has docked in Falmouth, UK and can be seen from this live webcam:

Falmouth Harbour from the Tower (Out to Sea) | National Maritime Museum Cornwall | Falmouth, Cornwall


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Another warm but blustery day here in Calgary. Oh bother! The wind does ruin it a bit. All those nice leaves that Bob so rightfully spoke of may be gone in no time.
> 
> Good news to hear Tim. That's very encouraging.
> 
> Hi Mark - How's Cuba Max doing these days? How old is he now?
> 
> 
> For any interested, Kacey's ship has docked in Falmouth, UK and can be seen from this live webcam:
> 
> Falmouth Harbour from the Tower (Out to Sea) | National Maritime Museum Cornwall | Falmouth, Cornwall


Afternoon, Kim. Thanks for the link.

Sunny and 17C here with just a slight breeze. Guess I shall have to travel to Calgary if I want some wind this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Hopefully, work is becoming less stressful, thus giving you more time to write. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Hopefully, work is becoming less stressful, thus giving you more time to write. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Starting to see a light at the end of the tunnel, Marc. 

Sent out a short story to a bunch of literary magazines as well, so I have two things in circulation right now. Hope to get a 3rd and 4th ready before all of these come back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Starting to see a light at the end of the tunnel, Marc.
> 
> Sent out a short story to a bunch of literary magazines as well, so I have two things in circulation right now. Hope to get a 3rd and 4th ready before all of these come back.


Good to hear, Sonal. And a big Kudos on your stories. Giller AND the Gov. General's Prize here you come. Remember us when you are famous. Knowing your personality, you shall. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Kim, nice to see the ship, but wow, does it ever look small compared to the others in the harbour.


----------



## CubaMark

KC4 said:


> Hi Mark - How's Cuba Max doing these days? How old is he now?


Max is 4 months, 16 days. Born 10th of May - Mother's Day in Mexico (a nice gift for the mom-in-law).

Doing great -he's just shy of 8kg now. Getting to be a challenge to carry around... Dreading the day when he begins to walk and grab things.... 

Still have to apply for his Canadian citizenship and get this fella home to meet his other grandparents.


----------



## MLeh

We have wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Max is 4 months, 16 days. Born 10th of May - Mother's Day in Mexico (a nice gift for the mom-in-law).
> 
> Doing great -he's just shy of 8kg now. Getting to be a challenge to carry around... Dreading the day when he begins to walk and grab things....
> 
> Still have to apply for his Canadian citizenship and get this fella home to meet his other grandparents.


I remember carrying my son, Stephen, around in a Snugli. Now he is taller than I am. Cherish these moments with Max, Mark. :love2::love2:

Good luck with the citizenship application.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> We have wind.


There are OTC treatments for that. 
Just sayin'....



Just had a nice telephone conversation with Kacey. She's doing well and is looking forward to a day of shore leave.

The web cam is mostly dark right now because most of the ship's lights are off as most of the crew are sleeping. Earlier you could see the row of lights on the side of the ship's hull where the sleeping/eating/classroom quarters are.

It too bad they do not seem to have the masts lit up...They did that in Kristiansand and it was quite striking. 

She now is on the 4 am to 6 am watch shift...supposedly one of the tougher ones.


----------



## KC4

CubaMark said:


> Max is 4 months, 16 days. Born 10th of May - Mother's Day in Mexico (a nice gift for the mom-in-law).
> 
> Doing great -he's just shy of 8kg now. Getting to be a challenge to carry around... Dreading the day when he begins to walk and grab things....
> 
> Still have to apply for his Canadian citizenship and get this fella home to meet his other grandparents.


That sounds great Mark...is he crawling yet?


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> There are OTC treatments for that.
> Just sayin'....


I think it would take an awfully big bottle of whatever. We've heard the crack of a couple of trees coming down in the forest, and one of our neighbours had a tree come down in their front yard and barely miss their vehicles. The lights have been flickering all day, but we haven't lost power _yet_.



> Just had a nice telephone conversation with Kacey. She's doing well and is looking forward to a day of shore leave.
> 
> The web cam is mostly dark right now because most of the ship's lights are off as most of the crew are sleeping. Earlier you could see the row of lights on the side of the ship's hull where the sleeping/eating/classroom quarters are.
> 
> It too bad they do not seem to have the masts lit up...They did that in Kristiansand and it was quite striking.
> 
> She now is on the 4 am to 6 am watch shift...supposedly one of the tougher ones.


Falmouth is a lovely part of the world (Cornwall), so I'm sure she'll enjoy her shore leave. 

Towns close by include Penzance (as in "Pirates of"), and a little further afield is Torquay (where a certain Inn keeper ran a lovely establishment known as Fawlty Towers). The place is just chockablock with history. Will they be heading further east along the south coast of the UK? As newly minted sailors I'm sure they'd all have a greater appreciation than most of Lord Nelson's 'HMS Victory' at Portsmouth harbour should they get to see it.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr. G: Yup, treasuring my time. I'm fortunate in that, by circumstance, I'm stuck in a country far from my preferred job market, so I'm staying home with Max until we emigrate to Canada. I've become an "amo de casa" here - watching the baby, baking muffins, generally doing stuff that challenge the traditional notions of masculinity here (well, not only here!).

KC4: Not crawling yet. We've been remiss in not putting him on his stomach enough. He's always slept on his back and has a rocking chair he's quite fond of. Just bought a yoga mat for my wife, so we'll see if he likes it. I think the sofa and the bed are too spongy for him to get a grip.

M


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Dr. G: Yup, treasuring my time. I'm fortunate in that, by circumstance, I'm stuck in a country far from my preferred job market, so I'm staying home with Max until we emigrate to Canada. I've become an "amo de casa" here - watching the baby, baking muffins, generally doing stuff that challenge the traditional notions of masculinity here (well, not only here!).
> 
> KC4: Not crawling yet. We've been remiss in not putting him on his stomach enough. He's always slept on his back and has a rocking chair he's quite fond of. Just bought a yoga mat for my wife, so we'll see if he likes it. I think the sofa and the bed are too spongy for him to get a grip.
> 
> M


Good to hear, Mark. Still, let's hope that Immigration Canada comes through for you and that you get a job you want in Canada. We shall see. Bonne chance, mi amigo.

My son learned to walk by latching on to our Old English Sheepdog who would then stand up and walk a few steps, with Stephen in tow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine breakfast waiting for us as we each rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. SAP is up with a humorous look at those twist off beer bottle caps they use on our video today.

Ann and I will pack up the motor home and head out to Elk Island Park this afternoon, stay the night and come back tomorrow morning. That will give me the opportunity to catch the fall leaves in their full glory with my camera, a buffalo or two perhaps and do some stargazing from one of the darkest spots in our area. Just happen to have two bacon wrapped filets on board along with a good bottle of red. Should be a nice evening


----------



## eMacMan

Out and about yesterday. Caught some nice local colour even though the wind was doing its bit to reduce hang time to the minimum.
View attachment 21521


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. Hope you have a good trip. Will be in AB on Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Out and about yesterday. Caught some nice local colour even though the wind was doing its bit to reduce hang time to the minimum.
> View attachment 21521


Afternoon, Bob. I hope the good weather holds up in AB .............. at least until early next week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the last OtHD Breakfast for this September. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Lovely night here at Elk Island National Park, sheltered from the wind and not a sound but gees and ducks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Lovely night here at Elk Island National Park, sheltered from the wind and not a sound but gees and ducks.


Morning, Don. The sound of geese and ducks is a sure sign of Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for each of us as we rise to face this new day.

Rosh Hashanah (the Jewish New Year) starts at sunset ............... so, Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## CubaMark

Happy New Year to you, Marc. 13-C and mostly cloudy in Zacatecas this morning. Adjusting to my wife's new hours - now has to be in the office by 8am. Nice that she'll get off earlier in the afternoon, but man... I am not a morning person (especially after a 3am stint to finish off my book's index, which had to be at the editor's desk before dawn).

Now I'm a very sleepy papa, on baby duty. Don't think I'll be contributing much to his mental development today...


----------



## SINC

Morning all. SAP is up and if you want to see a chef carve a watermelon, it's there for you to watch today.

Elk Island Park is ablaze with fall colours and lots of animals about:


----------



## Sonal

Shana Tova Marc, and good morning to the rest of you.


----------



## danalicious

Shana Tova Marc! 
And happy hump day to everyone else!


----------



## Rps

Have a Sweet New Year Marc. Just thought I'd pop in, brought my laptop to the local library. Hoping to head back to Windsor sometime this month and set up my phone and internet there. Cancelled Rogers yesterday here in B-ville. I have a 3G wireless modem and the thing works like a cell phone .... but in Windsor it's down about 20 to 30% of the time. So I called ... too bad was the answer, so I said I would take a 20% reducting in my bill .... after dead silence the "too bad" came back again .... I told them I was going to cancel and what was the cancelation chare ...$125 they said, which I responded I want a reduction since they couldn"t supply the service I contracted for ... too bad was the answer .... so I asked them to change my billing from paperless to paoer, which they did, and then I cancelled. I do about $4000 a year with Rogers so I told the customer service rep to tell her manager that the their $125 cancelation fee just cost them $4000, I cancelled everything I had with Rogers that I could ................. so I sit in the library


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Shana Tova Marc, and good morning to the rest of you.


Thank you, Sonal. Is there a similar holiday in the Jain faith? I heard on PBS that the Jains have an ancient tradition of scholarship and have the highest degree of literacy for a religious community in India.


----------



## Dr.G.

danalicious said:


> Shana Tova Marc!
> And happy hump day to everyone else!


Thank you as well, Dana.
How are the boys? How are you??


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Have a Sweet New Year Marc. Just thought I'd pop in, brought my laptop to the local library. Hoping to head back to Windsor sometime this month and set up my phone and internet there. Cancelled Rogers yesterday here in B-ville. I have a 3G wireless modem and the thing works like a cell phone .... but in Windsor it's down about 20 to 30% of the time. So I called ... too bad was the answer, so I said I would take a 20% reducting in my bill .... after dead silence the "too bad" came back again .... I told them I was going to cancel and what was the cancelation chare ...$125 they said, which I responded I want a reduction since they couldn"t supply the service I contracted for ... too bad was the answer .... so I asked them to change my billing from paperless to paoer, which they did, and then I cancelled. I do about $4000 a year with Rogers so I told the customer service rep to tell her manager that the their $125 cancelation fee just cost them $4000, I cancelled everything I had with Rogers that I could ................. so I sit in the library


Thanks, Rp. Sorry to hear of your experience with Rogers. 
How are Tova and MayBelle getting along?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Happy New Year to you, Marc. 13-C and mostly cloudy in Zacatecas this morning. Adjusting to my wife's new hours - now has to be in the office by 8am. Nice that she'll get off earlier in the afternoon, but man... I am not a morning person (especially after a 3am stint to finish off my book's index, which had to be at the editor's desk before dawn).
> 
> Now I'm a very sleepy papa, on baby duty. Don't think I'll be contributing much to his mental development today...


Thanks, Mark. Is there a shift in time in Mexico as there is in parts of North America (as in "Spring ahead and Fall back")?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we are doing well. Thanks for asking. Hope your election debate is more exciting than ours......


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Sonal. Is there a similar holiday in the Jain faith? I heard on PBS that the Jains have an ancient tradition of scholarship and have the highest degree of literacy for a religious community in India.


Jains celebrate New Years at Diwali along with Hindus. (Kind of a multi-purpose holiday, since it's also similar to Hanukkah--another festival of lights.)


----------



## tilt

Happy New Year, Tova & Marc.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we are doing well. Thanks for asking. Hope your election debate is more exciting than ours......


Not bad, Rp. Thinking that the NDP might pick up more than their curren one seat. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Jains celebrate New Years at Diwali along with Hindus. (Kind of a multi-purpose holiday, since it's also similar to Hanukkah--another festival of lights.)


Yes, I knew Diwali was the festival of lights, similar to Hanukkah, but did not know if there was a new year's celebration. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Happy New Year, Tova & Marc.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, Mohan.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night now. We have to be at the airport at 5AM. Most likely, I won't be back online until Monday morning. Stay safe, stay healthy and stay happy. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

have a safe trip marc.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. I guess Marc and Deborah are on a plane as we read this, but what of all the doxies? Does a kennel take that many dogs while they are away?

If I mentioned drawing paper to you, you would likely think of sheets of paper. But what if 'drawing' was used as a verb? See the result of that on SAP's video this morning plus an amazing shot of the Milky Way as a backdrop to the Hoodoos of Drumheller by our trusty photographer Al Popil today.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Safe travels Marc!

Off to check out SAP soon Don. Good question about the doxies. I bet they had to get a Doxie-sitter!


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## SINC

Hello . . . All I can see is an echo-o-o-o-o-o-o


----------



## MLeh

*waves*

Too busy enjoying a beautiful autumn day ...


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I was up early and got SAP online plus tomorrow's edition done as well. If someone at an airport asked you to hold their water bottle, would you? You may decline after watching today's video. Plus a short clip of a dog chasing a windshield wiper.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Off to check out SAP soon Don.

Should be decent weather in Calgary today for Marc & Deborah.


----------



## MLeh

Morning, Don, Kim, and anyone else around. It's month end, which means (at least for me) it's bill paying day! (I'm trying to contain my enthusiasm.) 

*We've been doing renovations on our house. The most recent is new siding, along with new windows. I'm hoping the weather holds until it's done, although we're still picking up debris from the windstorm earlier this week.

*'we' in the 'them' sense of the word. I don't actively participate, except for the writing of the cheque to pay for it all.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, Elaine and Sonal. Thank's for the month-end prod Elaine as I too have to invoice my clients, and it might as well be today.  Bills to pay on the other had are done the day they arrive in the mail or email.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, Elaine, Sonal and good afternoon Caman... Still in web hell, will hope to have this resolved in the next month or so. Doing the senior's thing by using the local library and wi-fi .... so I thought I would drop in and wish everyone well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp. Hope you get the net going soon. As for Camán, we haven't seen him here since the 26th.


----------



## KC4

Hello all,

I was watching the Falmouth webcam all morning knowing Kacey's ship was set to leave at 3:00 p.m. their time. At around 5 pm their time I thought plans must have changed and therefore, it was safe to take a quick shower, only to miss the departure by less than 3 minutes. Sheesh. 

Anyway, they are now off to Brest, France. 

On Tuesday the crew went to a presentation with Transition Penwith, an organization that is doing work in the local area on sustainable farming, reducing fossil fuels, etc. 

After this presentation the crew went to a local cooperative organic farm call Bosavern Farm, and enjoyed an incredible farm fresh lunch, tour of the farm, a visit with local elementary school students, a talk on the farmer's initiative, etc. There were incredible opportunities for linkages with courses onboard the ship, especially for the Global Geography class - systems, ecological bios, sustainability, etc.

On Thursday the 29th the crew visited a local high school in Penzance, had a tour and lunch with their grade 11 students - a nice opportunity for both schools to connect. After leaving Penzance the crew went to a little Coastal town near Land's End and had a chance to explore the area and beach, take lots pictures, get an ice cream (very important when at Land's End!), and the Oceans/Marine Bio class collected data for class.

The Fryderyk Chopin was alongside the Sorlandet in Falmouth... The Chopin being a former Class Afloat vessel, brought with it a neat opportunity for crew bonding and networking, despite the Chopin Polish Trainees being a bit younger than ours - 14-15yrs old. Both crews had tours of each other's ship, did Physical Education class together on Wednesday AM, and had a dance party on the deck of the Sorlandet Wednesday night! 

An interesting sidebar - the Captain of the Chopin who greeted everyone as they came onboard - Cptn Krys Baranofsky was the first Captain of the Pogoria (Class Afloat's Polish chartered vessel) in 1984 - Class Afloat's first voyage ever... 

The news however, is not all good, as you may have already heard:
Concordia crew unaware of risks before ship sank, probe finds - The Globe and Mail


----------



## SINC

That's a fascinating education that daughter of yours is getting Kim. I must say that I admire your courage to allow her to take part. The thing is, it will reward you as much as Kacey in the years ahead.


----------



## MLeh

I always think of this quote:



> “Making the decision to have a child is momentous. It is to decide forever to have your heart go walking around outside your body.”


 - Elizabeth Stone

I'm sure Kim knows what I mean!


----------



## SINC

While it might seem odd, I understand that quote in spite of not being a woman, (as would any caring father). I wear our kid's hearts on my sleeve and suffer every painful experience they undergo, even though they are 43, 41 and 36 now. The love for a child runs very deep.


----------



## MLeh

Doesn't seem odd at all, Don. I don't think children understand exactly how much their parents love them, until they themselves become a parent.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Darned if I can figure just how a Slinky does this, but it does, as shown in our video today on SAP.


----------



## MLeh

Happy October, everyone.


----------



## tilt

Happy October indeed to everyone. My wife is back home after 4 months in India and life is good again. 

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,


SINC said:


> That's a fascinating education that daughter of yours is getting Kim. I must say that I admire your courage to allow her to take part. The thing is, it will reward you as much as Kacey in the years ahead.


Thanks Don. It is very difficult to be without her some days, but I know we all will be rewarded in the years to come. 

Off to check out SAP soon. 


MLeh said:


> I always think of this quote:
> 
> - Elizabeth Stone
> 
> I'm sure Kim knows what I mean!


I sure do. My heart is out sailing the Celtic Sea at the moment. 



tilt said:


> Happy October indeed to everyone. My wife is back home after 4 months in India and life is good again.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Mohan.... That's awesome. I hope she had a good visit in India. I want to visit there myself one day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Many new TV commercials use music from the 60s and when I heard No More Bread and Butter by the Newbeats on a Telus commercial, it prompted me to see if I could find them on video. I did and they're on SAP today.

I also came across this video and thought since it features a doxie, it belongs right here.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all.

Sorry for being absent for the last few days.
Amongst other things, I got an e-mail on Wednesday from Joal
and even that I am relieved to be "rid" of her I am appalled by
they way she ended it. I showed it to a friend of mine and her
reaction was; Seriously? Is she 14 years old or what?

"Im sorry its tough for me to do this to you but i feel there is too much to compromise 
from my side..I cant do this anymore. Sorry to waste your time. I need to say goodbye 
for good. Its not easy but its what i feel is right forme."

To top it up Liam has really been too much over the last few days,
and I'm starting to worry that he has ADHD too.
Still, it can be due to Joal suddenly leaving the scene. Liam refereed to
his birthmother as his real mother for the first time the other day, so it
might be that he is more effected by this then I previously thought.

I also managed to change a password on my web site Mysql database 
creating an infinite error loop, which prevents it from being viewed at all.
God knows how I will correct that. I am going to grab hold of myself
and call my web host tech support later today and gently ask for assistance.

Life is throwing me curve balls right now, me thinks. 
Still, no worries here, I will change the bat and go for a home run. :clap:

Kim: I lived in Falmouth back in -96. Nice place, but secluded and rather 
empty in the winter. The picture is from Falmouth harbour close to where we lived.
....................................................

O Thou Almighty Lord!
Strengthen all mankind that they may do according to the instructions and teachings
recorded in these writings, so that wars and strifes may be eliminated from the world 
of man; that the roots of enmity may be destroyed and the foundations of love and
affection be established; that the hearts may be filled with love and the souls be
attracted; that wisdom may advance and the faces become brightened and illumined; 
that there be no more wars and strifes and that reconciliation and peace appear; that 
the Unity of the world of man may pitch its tent on the “apex of the horizons,” so that
peoples and parties become as one nation, that different continents become as one
continent and the whole earth as one land; that the sects of antagonizing and dogmatic
religions be unified; that the world of creation be adorned and all the people of the earth
abide in unity and peace.
Verily, Thou art the Giver, the Bestower, the Beholder!
‘Abdu’l-Bahá


----------



## tilt

Caman, my sympathies are with you. I know it is easy for me to say this and not so easy for you to believe it now, but you will get over it. You will meet someone else who will be perfect for you; and when you do, you will look back at this as just one of the small things in life.

You have the right attitude - going for the home run with a new bat. 

Kim, my wife's father died and so she had to extend her stay in India, but overall she was happy to have been there and she did have a good time, all things said and done. So, when's Kacey due back home?

Don, I saw that doxie video a while ago and was admiring the laziness/efficiency of the owner in having thought of this idea so that he does not have to play with his dog (though I myself would enjoy throwing the ball as much as the dog enjoys bringing it back )

Cheers


----------



## friend

tilt said:


> Caman, my sympathies are with you. I know it is easy for me to say this and not so easy for you to believe it now, but you will get over it. You will meet someone else who will be perfect for you; and when you do, you will look back at this as just one of the small things in life.
> 
> You have the right attitude - going for the home run with a new bat.
> Cheers


Thanks Mohan. 
My condolences to your wife. 

I feel quite over it already. I expected this after that last goodbye she tossed at me.
And I'm sure I'm far better off without her.

I got my web site sorted out, so now I can start building it again.
That feels really good.


----------



## SINC

A wise attitude indeed Camán, time to move on, nothing to see here.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning everyone. I guess Marc and Deborah are on a plane as we read this, but what of all the doxies? Does a kennel take that many dogs while they are away?
> 
> If I mentioned drawing paper to you, you would likely think of sheets of paper. But what if 'drawing' was used as a verb? See the result of that on SAP's video this morning plus an amazing shot of the Milky Way as a backdrop to the Hoodoos of Drumheller by our trusty photographer Al Popil today.


Just got back from an 11 1/2 hour flight from Calgary. :yawn:XX)

Don, we put four adult doxies in a kennel, and had someone live in our house to care for the six pups along with our two oldest girls, Daisy and Abby.

I have a great picture of the Hoodoos of Drumheller from a trip Deborah, Stephen and I took about 10 years ago. Quite a sight, along with Frank Slide.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Off to check out SAP soon Don.
> 
> Should be decent weather in Calgary today for Marc & Deborah.


It was great weather, Kim. Deborah and I took a few walks along the Elbow River near her dad's condo, where we stayed.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Happy October indeed to everyone. My wife is back home after 4 months in India and life is good again.
> 
> Cheers


Good to hear, Mohan. Maybe this will bring you some luck in finding just the right position. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Many new TV commercials use music from the 60s and when I heard No More Bread and Butter by the Newbeats on a Telus commercial, it prompted me to see if I could find them on video. I did and they're on SAP today.
> 
> I also came across this video and thought since it features a doxie, it belongs right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Don, Deborah sent this to me when it first came out. There are only two of our doxie pups, raised by us but trained by others, who fetch balls. Every one of the doxies we have ever owned NEVER went after a ball.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to read of this situation with Joal, Caman. Still, I agree with Don that it is time to move ahead with your life and focus upon your children and what you want to do to grow as a person. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It was great weather, Kim. Deborah and I took a few walks along the Elbow River near her dad's condo, where we stayed.


Welcome back Marc, glad your trip went well. BTW, that would be the 'Bow" river. Elbow is a town in Saskatchewan Must be the jet lag.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon all. 

JO was nice enough to make a lunch pizza for me,
since I had no time for breakfast and it ready now.
Then it will be Photoshop tutorials, so I can get more and
better knowledge about the new features in CS 5. 
...........................

Say: O people! 
The Tree of Life hath verily been planted in the heart of the heavenly paradise and
bestoweth life in every direction. How can ye fail to perceive and recognise it? 
It will in truth aid thee to grasp all that this well-assured Soul hath disclosed unto 
thee of the essence of the divine mysteries. The Dove of holiness warbleth in the 
heaven of immortality and admonisheth thee to array thyself with a new vesture, 
wrought of steel to shield thee from the shafts of doubt concealed in the allusions 
of men, saying: “Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter 
into the kingdom of God. That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is 
born of the Spirit is spirit. Marvel not that I said unto thee, ye must be born again.” 
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Welcome back Marc, glad your trip went well. BTW, that would be the 'Bow" river. Elbow is a town in Saskatchewan Must be the jet lag.


Calgary has both the Bow and Elbow rivers, Don. Fort Calgary was built at the confluence of the two. If Marc was in South Calgary, he certainly could have walked along the banks of the Elbow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Welcome back Marc, glad your trip went well. BTW, that would be the 'Bow" river. Elbow is a town in Saskatchewan Must be the jet lag.





MLeh said:


> Calgary has both the Bow and Elbow rivers, Don. Fort Calgary was built at the confluence of the two. If Marc was in South Calgary, he certainly could have walked along the banks of the Elbow.


Morning, all. Elaine is correct, Don. My father-in-law's condo is in southwestern Calgary, so we walked along and over the Elbow River.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman.

"JO was nice enough to make a lunch pizza for me,
since I had no time for breakfast and it ready now." Pizza for breakfast sounds good to me.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Calgary has both the Bow and Elbow rivers, Don. Fort Calgary was built at the confluence of the two. If Marc was in South Calgary, he certainly could have walked along the banks of the Elbow.


Well, one learns something every day. I never knew that, so I am a wiser person now.


----------



## MLeh

"Learn something new everyday", is my motto. As I get older this becomes easier.


----------



## eMacMan

Yep Elbow River starts quite a ways above Bragg Creek, and flows into Glenmore Reservoir then down to Fort Calgary.

Lovely camping, hiking and kayaking along the upper Elbow. Used to be winter skating at Allen Bill Pond, not sure if that is still maintained.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Don, Elaine and Bob.



SINC said:


> Well, one learns something every day. I never knew that, so I am a wiser person now.


Only if you were wise before. 
It could be that you are just a wee bit less.... 

Just kidding my friend.
No fault with that head of yours. :clap:


----------



## KC4

G'Day Shang! 

Marc - I am glad that Calgary's weather cooperated for you while you were in town. I bet the Doxies gave you and Deborah a happy welcome upon your return. 

Lee and I were just walking along side the Elbow river yesterday. 

Caman - Sorry to hear about the Joal outcome. I'm glad that you are moving ahead positively. Learning CS5 was/still is a challenge for me. Good luck with it. There are tons of free help resources on line. 

Don - Off to check out SAP Soon.

Kacey ship is now docked in Brest, France. They have a day of shore leave and will likely explore nearby towns.


----------



## tilt

Welcome back Marc.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yep Elbow River starts quite a ways above Bragg Creek, and flows into Glenmore Reservoir then down to Fort Calgary.
> 
> Lovely camping, hiking and kayaking along the upper Elbow. Used to be winter skating at Allen Bill Pond, not sure if that is still maintained.


Afternoon, Bob. The yellow colors of the poplar trees was beautiful.  Trees don't start to turn color here in St.John's until late Oct.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> G'Day Shang!
> 
> Marc - I am glad that Calgary's weather cooperated for you while you were in town. I bet the Doxies gave you and Deborah a happy welcome upon your return.
> 
> Kacey ship is now docked in Brest, France. They have a day of shore leave and will likely explore nearby towns.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, Calgary was grand, especially at this time of year. The doxies, especially the pups, were flipping out after our arrival.

Shore leave? Kacey is really getting into the mariner's lifestyle.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Welcome back Marc.
> 
> Cheers


Merci, Mohan. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

:clap:


----------



## MLeh

I'm on top of my game today. 

Just said to an engineer "If you make it bigger it will hold more." 

(According to one of my friends I have a "unique ability to state the bleeding obvious ...")


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> I'm on top of my game today.
> 
> Just said to an engineer "If you make it bigger it will hold more."
> 
> (According to one of my friends I have a "unique ability to state the bleeding obvious ...")


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> According to one of my friends I have a "unique ability to state the bleeding obvious ..."


Maybe you have Haemophilia like I have.


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> I'm on top of my game today.


That's not a fowl place to be.


----------



## MLeh

friend said:


> Maybe you have Haemophilia like I have.


An ability to state the obvious bleeding ...


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> An ability to state the obvious bleeding ...


My problem with having Haemophilia is if I ever would find a cause that my 
heart bleeds for they will instantly take me to the hospital for treatment.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> My problem with having Haemophilia is if I ever would find a cause that my
> heart bleeds for they will instantly take me to the hospital for treatment.


What a bloody pain.

And good afternoon everyone.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Still trying to get back on St.John's time. Going to make some herbal tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Never touch the stuff. Well, almost never. Just about to sit down to a quick supper of scrambled eggs with onion and chopped crispy bacon with fresh veggies and crusty rolls on the side.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Never touch the stuff. Well, almost never. Just about to sit down to a quick supper of scrambled eggs with onion and chopped crispy bacon with fresh veggies and crusty rolls on the side.


Nice supper, Don. Count me in if you have some extra.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Nice supper, Don. Count me in if you have some extra.


Forgot to mention the cheese filled perogies Marc, there were some good too.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO has a nice breakfast and fresh coffee on the table.

The kids are in school and I'm working on my web site.
Going to give the new application Edge a go and see
if I can make a nice animation with it. 
It a 88 days trial, so we'll see if it's worth what they will 
be asking for it when it goes on sale.
...................................

I am he who is sore athirst, O my Lord! 
Give me to drink of the living waters of Thy grace. I am but a poor creature; 
reveal unto me the tokens of Thy riches. Doth it beseem Thee to cast out of 
the door of Thy grace and bounty such as have set their hopes on Thee, and 
can it befit Thy sovereignty to hinder them that yearn after Thee from attaining 
the adored sanctuary of Thy presence and from beholding Thy face? By Thy glory! 
Such is not my belief in Thee, for I am persuaded that Thou art the God of bounteousness, 
Whose grace hath encompassed all things.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Forgot to mention the cheese filled perogies Marc, there were some good too.


Love perogies, Don. Count me in. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. How are you today?


----------



## friend

Hi Marc.

Not bad at all, thanks.
Working on tis 'n tat for the web site.
I'm a bit all over the place, but work is proceeding well.

How's it going on you side of the pond?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> 
> Not bad at all, thanks.
> Working on tis 'n tat for the web site.
> I'm a bit all over the place, but work is proceeding well.
> 
> How's it going on you side of the pond?


Good to hear, Caman. Work helps to keep one's mind busy.

All goes well here as I am not caught up with the grading that I did not do while I was in Calgary.


----------



## SINC

Morning guys, been off line for about two hours. Telus did some work on our lines yesterday and screwed things up. Been on the phone with them for over an hour and all is back to normal now.

Interesting and funny video today on SAP about a mastiff that you will enjoy Marc. Now it is back to work for me as I am way behind due to the interruption.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Poor Tank ............ caught in the act. Love those "who me?" eyes. Cute clip of the cat and the sliding kittens.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

Hope all are well!


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don, Kim and all. 

Got a bit on my way with my web site, using DreamWeaver editing code
for the Joomla 1.7 templates that I'm using.
It's advancing quite well and I'm slowly getting back into this after 
being "web design dormant" for the last 5 years, due to a 
parenting-mega-consuming-all-my-time life. 
I'm definitely going to check out a iMac 27" since I need a second 27" screen.
My MBP's 15" screen is far to small for my old eyes.
And since I'm going to start making music videos with Premier Pro it would come in handy. :clap:


----------



## friend

Only 35 minutes left until the Apple event starts. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> 
> Hope all are well!


Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?


I'm doing well, thanks. I'm hoping to hear from Kacey today before she gets back on the open ocean. 

How are you doing today? 
Are you caught up with your marking yet?


----------



## friend

From Google regarding me using Camán:
_Hi,
Thank you for contacting us with regard to our review of the name you are
trying to use in your Google Profile. After review of your appeal, we have
determined that the name you want to use violates our Community Standards._

Well goodbye then google.
I deleted my account and email. Don't need them.
Never liked that company anyway. XX)


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> From Google regarding me using Camán:
> _Hi,
> Thank you for contacting us with regard to our review of the name you are
> trying to use in your Google Profile. After review of your appeal, we have
> determined that the name you want to use violates our Community Standards._
> 
> Well goodbye then google.
> I deleted my account and email. Don't need them.
> Never liked that company anyway. XX)


What? Your name is somehow offensive to them? WTH?


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> What? Your name is somehow offensive to them? WTH?


Apparently it is not allowed and they want people to use their 
given names or pet names in combination with Surname.
My ex-wife never called me anything else then Camán, and 
a lot of people doesn't even know my "official" name.
But google need to be in total control, don't they. 
Sez I; Good riddance to them.


----------



## friend

Hmmm.
Not that I'm ungrateful, but I expected more for the Apple event.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm doing well, thanks. I'm hoping to hear from Kacey today before she gets back on the open ocean.
> 
> How are you doing today?
> Are you caught up with your marking yet?


Pass on my best to Kacey. 

Yes, I finally caught up with the grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well, I suppose I should turn in too. 4:00 a.m. comes early.


----------



## MLeh

Night all. See you in the morning.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO has a nice birthday breakfast on the table,
since it's my little Hanna's 17th birthday today. :love2:
We woke her up with singing Happy Birthday, and I asked
the obligatory question; How old are you?
When they were younger they once asks if I didn't know,
since I had to ask, but I explained that it was the first time 
that they could tell their new age and the first thing they say
on their birthday. Ahhh, they got it. Nice one da. 
Going to have a wee party for Hanna later tonight.

Now for some coffee and then work on the web site.
...................................

O ye blessed souls:	
I DESIRE for you eternal success and prosperity and beg perfect confirmation for each 
one in the divine world. My hope for you is that each one may shine forth like unto the
morning star from the horizon of the world and in this Garden of God become a blessed 
tree, producing everlasting fruits and results. Therefore I direct you to that which is 
conducive to your heavenly confirmation and illumination in the Kingdom of God!
‘Abdu’l-Bahá
From the tablet to the Bahá'is of the United States and Canada.


----------



## MLeh

Happy Birthday to Hanna. 17 is a pretty special year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Give my best to Hanna on her 17th birthday. I hit the Big 63 on Friday, so 17 is a long way back. Still, wish her well for me.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Elaine, Marc and everyone. Happy Birthday to Hanna! Oh to be 17 again. Marc, you are slowly catching me, just four years back now. 

Marc and Rp - Do not miss today's video on SAP. Aw heck, no one should miss it. You will be amazed by a fellow's skill with batting practice using bounce nets and two balls at once. Use the full screen feature to see the balls as they bounce round the bases.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, Elaine, Marc and everyone. Happy Birthday to Hanna! Oh to be 17 again. Marc, you are slowly catching me, just four years back now.
> 
> Marc and Rp - Do not miss today's video on SAP. Aw heck, no one should miss it. You will be amazed by a fellow's skill with batting practice using bounce nets and two balls at once. Use the full screen feature to see the balls as they bounce round the bases.


Morning, Don. Something makes me think that I may not catch up with you. Of course, retirement is slowly approaching in another 3-4 years. We shall see.

Amazing bat control in that clip, Don. To be able to keep placing the ball where he wanted to would have make Wee Willie Keeler proud.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Caman - Happy Birthday to Hanna! Hope she has a fun day.

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Education would be much more effective if its purpose was to ensure that by the time they leave school every boy and girl should know how much they do not know and be imbued with a lifelong desire to know it." -- William Hale


----------



## SINC

Marc, that is what amazed me too. His ability to hit the ball on target every time with only seconds between balls is hard to believe.


----------



## Rps

Morning all .... still in internet hell but slowly working toward a solution. How is everyone today .... Marc looking to a Yanks win over Big D to take the series, but Texas might be a spoiler for the ACLS. As for the National League, I'm till leaning towards the Phillies, but the Brewers could surprise...... 

Struggling over which phone to buy today, an iPhone or a Blackberry ..... I know many would suggest the iPhone but I'm not an aps type of guy and I have had great luck with my BB, but going forward I'm not so sure about the new BBs since I will have a new 3 year contract...decisions decisions......


----------



## groovetube

afternoon everyone. working my brains out (what there is) on a new huge project, just glad things are still busy as heck.

rps, go with what feels good and what you like to use. Don't worry about what will happen 2 years from now. Likely, just more newer devices, regardless of which platform you choose. Many are on the fence with the 4s as people know the 5 will be out next year. But then, so will the 6. The following year


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, that is what amazed me too. His ability to hit the ball on target every time with only seconds between balls is hard to believe.


Yes, that is bat control at its finest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all .... still in internet hell but slowly working toward a solution. How is everyone today .... Marc looking to a Yanks win over Big D to take the series, but Texas might be a spoiler for the ACLS. As for the National League, I'm till leaning towards the Phillies, but the Brewers could surprise......
> 
> Struggling over which phone to buy today, an iPhone or a Blackberry ..... I know many would suggest the iPhone but I'm not an aps type of guy and I have had great luck with my BB, but going forward I'm not so sure about the new BBs since I will have a new 3 year contract...decisions decisions......


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, but would you believe that I would like to see a Detroit-Milwakee final???


----------



## Rps

Hi Groove ( it's Tim isn't it ? ) I was thinking of getting a BB and linking it with a Playbook .... at $299 for the PB it's not a bad deal and it can multitask and run flash. I've been struggling with the choice of an iPad ( a refurb ) or an MBA as well. I don't want to have too many platforms out there, but I can see the benefit of linking the phone to the playbook as opposed to a 3G ipad. But there is lots of WIFI out there. One concern is the data usage of my plan. I share 2 gig with my daughter and I know that the BB compresses data so it would be like getting more bandwidth over the iPhone. I know I can use WiFi on the BB, which is free, what I don't know is can the iPhone do the same?

Marc I couldn't help but note your "quote" on a prior posting. I'm in the process of developing some ESL lessons using quotes and sayings to increase cultural real language usage ...idioms can be very difficult to explain as you well know. I thought I'd run a sample lesson on a thread in this forum to see the reaction from fellow ehMacers....thoughts.....

Still using web from the library, but hopefull to be back running within a week or so....take care Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> afternoon everyone. working my brains out (what there is) on a new huge project, just glad things are still busy as heck.
> 
> rps, go with what feels good and what you like to use. Don't worry about what will happen 2 years from now. Likely, just more newer devices, regardless of which platform you choose. Many are on the fence with the 4s as people know the 5 will be out next year. But then, so will the 6. The following year


Afternoon, Tim. Better to be busy than to be idle.
How is your mom these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc I couldn't help but note your "quote" on a prior posting. I'm in the process of developing some ESL lessons using quotes and sayings to increase cultural real language usage ...idioms can be very difficult to explain as you well know. I thought I'd run a sample lesson on a thread in this forum to see the reaction from fellow ehMacers....thoughts....." Sure ............. send it to me or to all of us.


----------



## SINC

Rp, the iPhone works well on wifi, I use it all the time when it is available. It is first choice over using 3G or 4G to avoid going over my cap.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM here in St.John's .............. the start of High Tea in Canada. Anyone interested?


----------



## friend

Good evening everyone.

Hanna sez thank you so much.
She had the best birthday ever, she said.

Don: I wonder if that baseball video is a fake like the one where he catches the baseball.
Ciarán sez he head this one was too. Unfortunately a lot of that going around on the net.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Hanna sez thank you so much.
> She had the best birthday ever, she said.
> 
> Don: I wonder if that baseball video is a fake like the one where he catches the baseball.
> Ciarán sez he head this one was too. Unfortunately a lot of that going around on the net.


Good to hear that she had a great birthday, Caman.


----------



## jedistemo

As my first post under my new identity here in The Shangri-La, I return to say hello to all of my friends that I have not forgotten.

Overkill is no more, jedistemo is now here.

Steve has returned and is glad to be home again.


----------



## jedistemo

Dr.G. said:


> 4PM here in St.John's .............. the start of High Tea in Canada. Anyone interested?


Pour my a cup Marc, time to catch up!


----------



## friend

Good evening Steve. 

Long time no see post.
I hope you are well.


----------



## SINC

Hey Steve, welcome home. How are things? Still lots of travel with the new job?


----------



## jedistemo

friend said:


> Good evening Steve.
> 
> Long time no see post.
> I hope you are well.


Yes it has been too long. Should have read your signature a while back


----------



## SINC

Why the change from overkill?


----------



## jedistemo

SINC said:


> Hey Steve, welcome home. How are things? Still lots of travel with the new job?


Hey Don. Thanks for the welcome back. Not traveling as much anymore which I am happy about. People say the would love to travel on business when they never get the chance to, where I can say I rather stay put and let someone else go 

Other than that, things are well. Keeping busy in the workplace still, some major changes over the past couple of months have kept me on my toes which is always a good thing.

How are things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## jedistemo

SINC said:


> Why the change from overkill?


All my other handles are under this one, so I wanted to consolidate this last one under one identity. Though people dont know of my other 1000 handles here


----------



## SINC

Just fine thanks, Steve. No point in complaining, it wouldn't help.


----------



## Dr.G.

jedistemo said:


> As my first post under my new identity here in The Shangri-La, I return to say hello to all of my friends that I have not forgotten.
> 
> Overkill is no more, jedistemo is now here.
> 
> Steve has returned and is glad to be home again.


Evening, Steve. So, how has Life been treating you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. So sad to hear about the death of Steve Jobs. May he rest in peace.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. So sad to hear about the death of Steve Jobs. May he rest in peace.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.


That was truly sad to hear. :-(


----------



## friend

.


----------



## jedistemo

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Steve. So, how has Life been treating you?


Well things were going well until hearing of the sad news this evening.


----------



## KC4

Well Hello Steve,

Welcome back to the Shang. Wish the news was better.

Kim


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Our video this morning is a walk back in time to the Tonight show of old with johnny Carson, George Gobel, Bob Hope and Dean Martin all together on the show. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

jedistemo said:


> Well things were going well until hearing of the sad news this evening.


True. Still, it is good to have you back with the Shang Gang, Steve. Welcome home. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning everyone. Our video this morning is a walk back in time to the Tonight show of old with johnny Carson, George Gobel, Bob Hope and Dean Martin all together on the show. Enjoy.


Morning, Don. Now that is a real blast from the past.

How are you this fine morning?


----------



## SINC

I'm well, thanks Marc. Trouble sleeping so have been up and at it since 2:15 a.m. after going to bed at 10:45.


----------



## MLeh

The early bird gets the worm, Don. (But the second mouse gets the cheese.)

Morning all.


----------



## friend

"God" morning lads.
Sad tidings indeed last night, so not such a god morning no. 

I got so shuck up that I only managed to sleep 2 hour and
had to sleep after the kids had gone to school.
Now i can't really get anything done, so i will have a cup of coffee
and watch some keynotes videos and enjoy myself with all the fun 
and all the goodies Steve and his team has brought us.
It's funny how a man and his brand can make you feel so connected
and befriended with technology. Apple is a big part of my life, without
me being a total tech nerd. 
This is my desktop for today, inspired of several of my Swedish friends 
on the Swedish Mac forum who had changed theirs as a homage to Steve.


----------



## friend

Since I have Wot on in extensions I almost
get a little apple in Google honour to Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am impressed with the outpouring of tributes from Steve Jobs on TV, radio and the internet. He shall be missed, but always remembered.


----------



## jedistemo

Good morning everyone. It was a long night last night staying up to watch coverage and reading everything I could about Steve Jobs. A lot of great columns have been written, but I enjoyed this one a lot from Andy Ihnatko


----------



## Dr.G.

jedistemo said:


> Good morning everyone. It was a long night last night staying up to watch coverage and reading everything I could about Steve Jobs. A lot of great columns have been written, but I enjoyed this one a lot from Andy Ihnatko


Morning, Steve. Thanks for this link. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

This is to me, the most powerful tribute to Steve I have seen to date:


----------



## jedistemo

Agree with you on that one Don.


----------



## friend

So do I. Indeed a great homage to him.
Thanks for posting it Don. 
I put in as desktop picture on my MBP.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The 2011 Nobel Prize in literature was awarded Thursday to Tomas Transtromer, a Swedish poet whose surrealistic works about the mysteries of the human mind won him acclaim as one of the most important Scandinavian writers since World War II.

The Swedish Academy said it recognized the 80-year-old poet — long considered a favorite for the award -- "because, through his condensed, translucent images, he gives us fresh access to reality."

Tomas Tranströmer's works have been translated into more than 50 languages.(Ulla Montan/Albert Bonniers Forlag/Nobel Prize)
In 1990, Transtromer suffered a stroke, which left him half-paralyzed and unable to speak, but he continued to write and published a collection of poems — The Great Enigma — in Swedish in 2004 and in English two years later."

Swedish poet wins Nobel Prize in Literature - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News

Caman, have you read any of his works of poetry?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "The 2011 Nobel Prize in literature was awarded Thursday to Tomas Transtromer,
> Caman, have you read any of his works of poetry?


Indeed I have Marc.
A rather fine tuned gentleman in his work. Rather interesting and pleasant read.
He doesn't ride the high horses either.
Spoke to him back in -86 when he was going to come to my art gallery to
read some of his poetry. A nice person and a gentleman. :clap:


----------



## friend

Face to face

In February life stood still.
Birds did rather not fly and the soul
chafed against the landscape like a boat
chafes agains the pier that it is moored to.

The trees stood with their backs facing this way.
The snow dept measure by dead straws.
Footprints ageing on its crust.
Language fading under a tarpaulin.

One day something come up to the window.
Work seized, I looked up.
Colours on fire. Everything turned around.
The ground and I took a leap towards each other.

Tomas Tranströmmer, The Half Finished Sky (1962)
Translation from Swedish by Camán


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## jedistemo

Still a tough one to swallow today. My mind has certainly not been focused as it should be. Though I did get inspiration from this new wallpaper here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Already voted?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Indeed I have Marc.
> A rather fine tuned gentleman in his work. Rather interesting and pleasant read.
> He doesn't ride the high horses either.
> Spoke to him back in -86 when he was going to come to my art gallery to
> read some of his poetry. A nice person and a gentleman. :clap:


Cool. You are able to say "I knew him when". Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I hope everyone is doing well given the bad news about Steve.
> 
> I don't drop in too often anymore but given the occasion thought I should say hi.


Afternoon, Garett. Welcome back. How has Life been treating you?

Yes, very sad news re Steve Jobs. He truly did put a dent in the universe.


----------



## Dr.G.

jedistemo said:


> Still a tough one to swallow today. My mind has certainly not been focused as it should be. Though I did get inspiration from this new wallpaper here.


Very true, Steve. Steve Jobs we a most unique individual.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Face to face
> 
> In February life stood still.
> Birds did rather not fly and the soul
> chafed against the landscape like a boat
> chafes agains the pier that it is moored to.
> 
> The trees stood with their backs facing this way.
> The snow dept measure by dead straws.
> Footprints ageing on its crust.
> Language fading under a tarpaulin.
> 
> One day something come up to the window.
> Work seized, I looked up.
> Colours on fire. Everything turned around.
> The ground and I took a leap towards each other.
> 
> Tomas Tranströmmer, The Half Finished Sky (1962)
> Translation from Swedish by Camán


Thanks for this translation, Caman.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Already voted?


First thing this morning--it's convenient to have a polling station in my building.

How are you today?


----------



## jedistemo

Sonal said:


> First thing this morning--it's convenient to have a polling station in my building.
> 
> How are you today?


Couldnt agree more Sonal - having the polling station in the same building is always nice. I was tempted to vote in my PJs this morning


----------



## Sonal

jedistemo said:


> Couldnt agree more Sonal - having the polling station in the same building is always nice. I was tempted to vote in my PJs this morning


Now that's a thought, Steve. Might have to try that next election.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> First thing this morning--it's convenient to have a polling station in my building.
> 
> How are you today?


Cool. I walked all of three blocks to vote early in my polling station.


----------



## jedistemo

Do we anticipate online voting to occur anytime soon?

I will then for sure do that in my PJs.


----------



## Dr.G.

jedistemo said:


> Do we anticipate online voting to occur anytime soon?
> 
> I will then for sure do that in my PJs.


I teach online .............. so I would LOVE to vote online.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hi Marc and all,
> 
> I would say that Steve's effect on humanity is comparable to Guttenberg's printing Press.
> 
> He has changed the consciousness of humanity and moved us towards a global community with cool elegant devices which can only eventually make the world a better place.


An excellent observation, Garett.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is a good time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

God morning all. 

8C and sunshine.
Autumn is drawing near.
Kids, except Daniel who starts at 2:00pm , is in school.
I hope I can be somewhat productive today. Nothing much done yesterday. 
.......................

O SON OF SPIRIT! 
I created thee rich, why dost thou bring thyself down to poverty? 
Noble I made thee, wherewith dost thou abase thyself? 
Out of the essence of knowledge I gave thee being, why seekest 
thou enlightenment from anyone beside Me? 
Out of the clay of love I molded thee, how dost thou busy thyself with another? 
Turn thy sight unto thyself, that thou mayest find Me standing within thee, 
mighty, powerful and self-subsisting.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. 7C and sunny here as well. Yes, Fall is in the air.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents and all who follow. Camán, thanks for the links to stories over the past few days. I appreciate the help.  An interesting yarn on how living bridges are crafted and how surprisingly strong they become on SAP's video of the day. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning gents and all who follow. Camán, thanks for the links to stories over the past few days. I appreciate the help.  An interesting yarn on how living bridges are crafted and how surprisingly strong they become on SAP's video of the day. Enjoy.


No bother my friend.
Just fun if I can be be of any assistance.
Off to read SAP now.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all. Sun hasn't quite risen yet here, but the forecast is for clear skies and about 15° today. 

I'll take it. 

If it stays dry we'll try to get one more mowing of the lawn done before the rain festival begins for the duration. Heard one of the neighbours out with the mower last night.

Also getting new siding put on the house (new windows at the same time), and things seem to move more quickly when it's not raining. 

Off to see what's on SAP, and then dig into this pile of work. Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Hoping for a better day weather wise today... it was cold and rainy here yesterday. Ugh.

Off to check out SAP soon, Don, then to a workout, then to get the oil changed in my vehicle. Long road trip north this weekend. 

Good luck with the new siding and windows Elaine... Should look great when finished.


----------



## jedistemo

Good morning everyone.

Looks like the nice weather is here to stay for the next couple of days which is great for the long weekend.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. I know I have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## KC4

Cool. Go sailing (via video) on the Sørlandet!

Fullriggeren Sørlandet Intro on Vimeo

Happy Thanksgiving! I know I have a lot to be thankful for as well!


----------



## SINC

Cool video Kim, but I had to shut that annoying muzak off that went with it. Happy thanksgiving to all. We're having a double celebration here at home on Sunday as Saturday is our 46th wedding anniversary and Monday is Thanksgiving, so we will do both on the day between. 

Grandson Jett now wears glasses and I will get some new pics Sunday. He looks so much older with them on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Yes, we all have much to be thankful for these days. While we all have our ups and downs, we should all be grateful for our health.

Got a funny birthday card from a friend today. On the front was a picture of a square piece of sod. Inside was the comment "Another year on the green side of the sod". Actually, this comes from a joke he would say to me when I told him that I was getting into organic gardening, since he knew I grew up in an apartment house in New York City. He would often remind me "Green side up". Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Nearly forgot!

*Happy Birthday Marc!*


----------



## Sonal

Happy Birthday Marc!

And good morning to the rest of you.


----------



## friend

Happy Birthday Marc.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Don, Steve, Kim, Elaine, Sonal and other friends. 

Dusk is upon us here and I have not gotten much done today.
Three cups of coffee could change that either.
Tired, tired and a wee bit tired too.

Nice to see Gareth dropping in yesterday.
Hope will continue to do so.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Say Marc belated happy birthday, this is what your 40th!...................... Just dropping in to say hi and wish everyone well
Rp


----------



## KC4

Happy Birthday Marc! Hope it's a fine day for you!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all: Say Marc belated happy birthday, this is what your 40th!...................... Just dropping in to say hi and wish everyone well
> Rp


Hi Rp. Nice to see you. How are you doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nearly forgot!
> 
> *Happy Birthday Marc!*


Thank you, Don. Maybe you are Jewish .......... since you nearly forgot my birthday since today is also Yom Kippur.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy Birthday Marc!
> 
> And good morning to the rest of you.


Thank you, Sonal, and a good afternoon to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Happy Birthday Marc.





Rps said:


> Morning all: Say Marc belated happy birthday, this is what your 40th!...................... Just dropping in to say hi and wish everyone well
> Rp





KC4 said:


> Happy Birthday Marc! Hope it's a fine day for you!


Thank you, Caman.

No, Rp, it's the big 39 ............. just like Jack Benny. That's my story and I am sticking with it ............. until I apply for CPP sometime in the distant future.

Thank you, Kim. Enjoying following along with the accounts of Kacey.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, I'm doing well, and you?


----------



## Rps

Marc looks like you may get your wish as the evil empire bit the dust. I would be concerned with Texas if I were Detroit, but we will see ... they now have the opportunity to throw out Big V for 3 games so we will see. The NL will be the most interesting I think.


----------



## SINC

Rp, did you go back and check SAP a couple days ago to see that baseball batting practice video?


----------



## Rps

No Don I didn't but I will when I get a chance, the terminal I am using has some limitations ( it takes hours to ramp up some days ).


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, speaking about baseball, interesting that the Yankees made such an early exit. Growing up, they usually had either won, or were just about to win the World Series by this date.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Happy Birthday Marc!


Thank you, Garett. So good to see you back in The Shang. How are you these days?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I'm doing well, and you?


I'm doing well thanks. Just waiting in line to get the oil changed in my vehicle.

I find it very refreshing to see two female mechanics.


----------



## friend

Hi Rp.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, speaking about baseball, interesting that the Yankees made such an early exit. Growing up, they usually had either won, or were just about to win the World Series by this date.


As birthday gifts go, falls a little short for you Yankee fans.

OTH nice to see something good happening in Detroit.


----------



## friend

Evening Bob.


----------



## SINC

Not for me, go Tigers!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> As birthday gifts go, falls a little short for you Yankee fans.
> 
> OTH nice to see something good happening in Detroit.


I am a Giants fan, so my team won last year, Bob. They did not even make the playoff this year. Such is Life.

How are you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not for me, go Tigers!


Yes, I would like to see either the Tigers or the Brewers win it this year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah took me out to one of the best Chinese restaurants here in St.John's. Very authentic food. Now, we are home for other "treats".


----------



## SINC

Uh, oh, poor Deborah! beejacon


----------



## SINC

Oh, wait. I bet you meant dessert didn't you?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, oh, poor Deborah! beejacon





SINC said:


> Oh, wait. I bet you meant dessert didn't you?


:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Nite Marc, glad you had a great day.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Jo has a splendid breakfast ready for ye.
Tuck in and fill up. :clap:

10C here and overcast at 12:30pm.
Tidied up a bit with help from Dylan and did the dishes
from last night. (someone left them, hmmmm)

Joal e-mailed me and wanted to talk, so I skyped her.
We spoke for awhile and we will Skype later tonight too.
We will see. I not a miracle worker, but simply a kind soul.
I'll leave it at that for the time being.

Going out with a few of the kids to collect the magic trackpad
that I payed for when I bought the keyboard.
They should have it in stock now.
..................................


O SON OF SPIRIT! 
The best beloved of all things in My sight is Justice; turn not away therefrom
if thou desirest Me, and neglect it not that I may confide in thee. 
By its aid thou shalt see with thine own eyes and not through the eyes of others, and
shalt know of thine own knowledge and not through the knowledge of thy neighbor. 
Ponder this in thy heart; how it behooveth thee to be. 
Verily justice is My gift to thee and the sign of My loving-kindness. 
Set it then before thine eyes.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sunny here as well. Deborah let me sleep in as a belated birthday gift. Strange to get up with the sun already up.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Sunny here as well. Deborah let me sleep in as a belated birthday gift. Strange to get up with the sun already up.


Edit you post young man. 
I'm stuck with overcast. 

Sleeping in eh. Well done. :clap:
No young kids at home I take it.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Edit you post young man. :roll eyes:
> I'm stuck with overcast.
> 
> Sleeping in eh. Well done. :clap:
> No young kids at home I take it.


No, my son, Stephen, is in Toronto. Of course, with six adult doxies and six puppies, it is like having children in the house.


----------



## friend

I can see why this show failed after 1 episode. 

List of television series canceled after one episode, No 8:

Heil Honey I'm Home! (September 30, 1990) 
A British comedy on Galaxy that spoofed American sitcoms of the 1950s and 1960s 
by featuring caricatures of Adolf Hitler and Eva Braun who live in matrimonial bliss 
until they become neighbours to a Jewish couple.

Here are the rest of them and more.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## jedistemo

Good evening everyone. Just up at my dad's for the weekend and trying to take in as much R&R as possible.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend thus far.


----------



## Dr.G.

jedistemo said:


> Good evening everyone. Just up at my dad's for the weekend and trying to take in as much R&R as possible.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend thus far.


Sounds like a fine idea, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## jedistemo

Dr.G. said:


> Time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


Good night Marc.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

7C here and a vail of this clouds.
Although, we had some sunshine an hour ago.
Have some tidying up to do, so I better get going.

Don't forget to avail of JO's nice Sunday brunch.
..................................

O SON OF SPIRIT! 
The best beloved of all things in My sight is Justice; turn not away therefrom if thou 
desirest 4 Me, and neglect it not that I may confide in thee. By its aid thou shalt see 
with thine own eyes and not through the eyes of others, and shalt know of thine own 
knowledge and not through the knowledge of thy neighbor. Ponder this in thy heart; 
how it behooveth thee to be. Verily justice is My gift to thee and the sign of My loving-
kindness. Set it then before thine eyes.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, et all. It's amazing how much trouble guys can get themselves into when doing home renovations. You'll smile today at our video on the subject on SAP.

Today was to be our Thanksgiving/Anniversary dinner, but Crystal has become very ill. She thinks the spinach dip she had for lunch at a restaurant in Edmonton gave her food poisoning, so dinner may be delayed until tomorrow. We shall see how she feels later today.

Now it is back to work for me on tomorrow's SAP. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman ....... morning, Don. Sorry to hear about Crystal's illness. Food poisoning is no laughing matter.


----------



## jedistemo

Good morning/afternoon to all. Been a lazy morning around here. Two doxies are sound asleep on the couch and I have the TV all to myself thus far.


----------



## friend

Evening Don, Marc, Steve and all.

Don: Sorry to hear about Crystal's food poisoning. Nasty thing that. 

Frigging arguing, crying, talking back and very little respect here.
Sometimes I wonder why I put myself in this situation. 
I must have an error in my head or something. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

jedistemo said:


> Good morning/afternoon to all. Been a lazy morning around here. Two doxies are sound asleep on the couch and I have the TV all to myself thus far.


Afternoon, Steve. My six adult doxies are asleep out in the sunshine on the back deck, while the six doxie pups are doing their imitation of bumber cars in the kitchen.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Don, Marc, Steve and all.
> 
> Don: Sorry to hear about Crystal's food poisoning. Nasty thing that.
> 
> Frigging arguing, crying, talking back and very little respect here.
> Sometimes I wonder why I put myself in this situation.
> I must have an error in my head or something. XX)


Evening, Caman. Sorry to hear of this situation at home.


----------



## SINC

Well, our Thanksgiving is shot. Crystal remains sick and it is a flu strain in the area, not food poisoning. Son Matt is on chemo and due for intravenous on Tuesday so his immune system is weak at best. No way he wants to come over for fear that he too might catch this flu. So, we will cook our turkey, (which is thawed and has to be cooked), tomorrow morning and Ann and I will have an Anniversary/Thanksgiving meal tomorrow at noon together. Come to think of it, that might be nice, just the two of us, just like it was 46 long years ago.


----------



## tilt

Hello from Boston MA. My wife and I decided to do a big Fall-colours circle drive - Burlington ON - Montreal - Boston via Vermont and New Hampshire - Connecticut - New Jersey - Harrisburg PA - back to Burlington ON. 

Burlington - Montreal was nice, Vermont was a complete disappointment colour-wise, New Hampshire and Massachusetts were marginally better. So far the only saving grace is that Boston is a very beautiful city (my first time here).

Next weekend we are doing another Fall-colours drive - this time to Algonquin Park and back.

Cheers


----------



## friend

Don: I'm keeping Matt in my prayers.

Mohan: Evening, nice to see you.

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, our Thanksgiving is shot. Crystal remains sick and it is a flu strain in the area, not food poisoning. Son Matt is on chemo and due for intravenous on Tuesday so his immune system is weak at best. No way he wants to come over for fear that he too might catch this flu. So, we will cook our turkey, (which is thawed and has to be cooked), tomorrow morning and Ann and I will have an Anniversary/Thanksgiving meal tomorrow at noon together. Come to think of it, that might be nice, just the two of us, just like it was 46 long years ago.


Sorry to hear of the unexpected illnesses which made a family gathering impossible, but good luck with your Anniversary Turkey tomorrow. Hopefully, Crystal will be better soon, and I shall say a prayer of hope for Matt. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hello from Boston MA. My wife and I decided to do a big Fall-colours circle drive - Burlington ON - Montreal - Boston via Vermont and New Hampshire - Connecticut - New Jersey - Harrisburg PA - back to Burlington ON.
> 
> Burlington - Montreal was nice, Vermont was a complete disappointment colour-wise, New Hampshire and Massachusetts were marginally better. So far the only saving grace is that Boston is a very beautiful city (my first time here).
> 
> Next weekend we are doing another Fall-colours drive - this time to Algonquin Park and back.
> 
> Cheers



Evening, Mohan. Sounds like a grand time with your wife. Fall colors are just starting here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe it is time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. The doxie pups are getting up an hour before dawn these days. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## jedistemo

Evening all. Just watching some movies with my dad before heading back to the city tomorrow afternoon. Suppose to be nice weather until Tuesday.


----------



## jedistemo

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe it is time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. The doxie pups are getting up an hour before dawn these days. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight Marc. Doxies here like to be up at 5am for a morning run.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 
7C and grey skies.
Kids tired this morning, but no angry faces yet.
Too tired for that maybe? 
I only sleep 4 hours again, so I might lay down for
30 min or so when I come back from taking them to school.
Then it's web building time.
......................


Say: “O God, my God! Attire mine head with the crown of justice, and my temple with 
the ornament of equity. Thou, verily, art the Possessor of all gifts and bounties.”
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, et all. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. A special treat for dog lovers on SAP this morning. I won't spoil it for you other than to say that one dog's compassion for another is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Dr.G.

jedistemo said:


> Goodnight Marc. Doxies here like to be up at 5am for a morning run.


Morning, Steve. Our six doxie pups like to get up and cry for food about 5AM. The older ones just went for our traditional Thanksgiving run.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck with your nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Happy Anniversary. I was thinking back to where I was on this day in Oct., 1965, and I was in my senior year of high school. You and Ann are part of a generation that actually did stay married for life. Kudos to you both.


----------



## jedistemo

Good morning all and happy thanksgiving to everyone.

Let us all be thankful on this special day.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Don, Steve and all. 
Harry Thanksgiving.

Nap went well. 
Trying to unravel the mysteries of Joomla,
so I can administrate my web site in an easy way.
It's just the trick of wrapping your head around it
that stands between me and a gigantic web success.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Happy Anniversary. I was thinking back to where I was on this day in Oct., 1965, and I was in my senior year of high school. You and Ann are part of a generation that actually did stay married for life. Kudos to you both.


Our actual anniversary was October 8, we were going to celebrate yesterday, but now it will be today. Crystal is better, but not well yet so today it's Ann and I and the turkey. I think there will be enough to go around.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Our actual anniversary was October 8, we were going to celebrate yesterday, but now it will be today. Crystal is better, but not well yet so today it's Ann and I and the turkey. I think there will be enough to go around.


Happy Anniversary to You and Ann, :clap:
and condolences to the turkey. 

So it is the wedding that put Ann in the Anniversary then. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our actual anniversary was October 8, we were going to celebrate yesterday, but now it will be today. Crystal is better, but not well yet so today it's Ann and I and the turkey. I think there will be enough to go around.


Well, happy belated anniversary. I am getting belated birthday greetings from friends, so maybe tis the season?


----------



## Dr.G.

jedistemo said:


> Good morning all and happy thanksgiving to everyone.
> 
> Let us all be thankful on this special day.


Amen, Brother Steve ........ and to you as well, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just as I was finishing mowing the lawn, the sun went behind the clouds and it got really dark all of a sudden. As I was putting my lawnmower into the garage, I heard thunder -- something I don't think I have ever heard in the month of Oct. in all my years here. Then, it stated pouring rain. Now, about 20 minutes later, the sun is out again. I am looking for rainbows ........... but don't see any just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is off in search of an organic turnip. She said that turnip is part of her NL Thanksgiving Paradigm. We shall see. We have plenty of turkey left over, but it shall just be the two of us today.


----------



## groovetube

happy thanksgiving. 

I'm still recovering from sat. I played a show that got wild with us being very overserved. Seems it takes me longer to come back around at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> happy thanksgiving.
> 
> I'm still recovering from sat. I played a show that got wild with us being very overserved. Seems it takes me longer to come back around at times.


Evening, Tim. Interesting "show". Everything in moderation.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Going to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


Wow, with Texas-Detroit at 3-3? Surely not?


----------



## KC4

Back from my trek Northward. Instead of the usual QE, we took the Hwy 22 route back to Calgary, through Drayton Valley, Rocky-Mountain House etc.

The fall colors, especially all of the larch trees were spectacular in places.

I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. Sounds like most were quiet. 
Don- I hope Crystal is feeling much better now. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

6C, but some nice sunshine coming up here.
Trying to get the little ones to get to school on time.
Much needed tidying up after that, since the older ones have
been slacking off for the last few days.
...............................

The lover’s teacher is the Loved One’s beauty, 
His face their lesson and their only book. 
Learning of wonderment, of longing love their duty, 
Not on learned chapters and dull themes they look. 
The chain that binds them is His musky hair, 
The Cyclic Scheme, to them, is but to Him a stair. 
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Hopefully, the older children will be more helpful in the months to come. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Back from my trek Northward. Instead of the usual QE, we took the Hwy 22 route back to Calgary, through Drayton Valley, Rocky-Mountain House etc.
> 
> The fall colors, especially all of the larch trees were spectacular in places.
> 
> I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. Sounds like most were quiet.
> Don- I hope Crystal is feeling much better now. Happy Anniversary!


Saw the nice yellow colors of the larch trees when I was in Calgary, Kim. The maples are just now starting to change colors. Welcome back.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. a slow news day on SAP, but a stirring acapella rendition of Amazing Grace helps in our video of the day.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Enjoyed SAP as usual this morning Don.

I found the article (and moreso the comments) you linked to on comparing the cost of fast food to home cooking rather interesting. So many people are caught up in justifying things with $$$. In our house meals aren't just 'food to eat', but socializing and family time. This whole 'time is money' thing forgets about 'quality of life'. Funny how so many people miss that.

We had a nice Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Elaine, it's nice to hear that some of the links I search out are of interest to readers. That one caught my eye as I recalled a chap who comes to The Local tell me he eats fast food to save on groceries.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

The Film of the legendary Sørlandet voyage to Chicago in 1933 is finally available online. The Sørlandet was the first Norwegian Schoolship to cross the Atlantic in 1933. It was the Norwegian pavilion at the World' Fair - A Century in Progress.




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







The video is long (about 15 minutes) but it's very interesting to watch because other than the navigation and safety systems, the ship has not changed or modernized and most of the sailor's duties that you see them doing back then, are still what the students are doing to this day. 

Sørlandet has left Brest, France, sailed the Bay of Biscaya and is now anchored just off of Cies Island, a National Park of Spain. Next stop, tomorrow is Oporto, Portugal. I know Kacey's first mission once she hits port in Portugal will be to seek out a supply of Portuguese egg tarts, something we absolutely fell in love with when we visited Portugal last year. No doubt she will consume a dozen or so before she leaves. Wish I was there to help her. 

The ship continues to Cadiz, Spain where they have a date with the Sørlandet's younger sister ship Christian Radich.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, Kacey's trip sounds truly like a journey of a lifetime. Kudos to her.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's 4PM in TO ............. let's see if a hot cup of freshly brewed tea brings Sonal here to The Shang.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> It's 4PM in TO ............. let's see if a hot cup of freshly brewed tea brings Sonal here to The Shang.


Well it's a bit late, but can I still get a fresh cup?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well it's a bit late, but can I still get a fresh cup?


Coming right up, Sonal. Might I offer you a scone ........... or a doxie puppy?

Here is Gidget, the pup we are keeping.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Right behind you, Caman. Time to call it a night. See you all at JO's famous OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO has a warming breakfast ready, since it's getting a bit colder now.

4C and veiled sunshine.
Last night it was only 3C and the board has not agreed to put on the heating on yet.
It was only about 10-12 degrees inside and that won't do.
I'm sure they will go in February at the next annual meeting. They are just doing
one mistake after another and ticking people off.
............................

Behold, how the divers peoples and kindreds of the earth have been waiting for the 
coming of the Promised One. No sooner had He, Who is the Sun of Truth, been made
manifest, than, lo, all turned away from Him, except them whom God was pleased to 
guide. We dare not, in this Day, lift the veil that concealeth the exalted station which 
every true believer can attain, for the joy which such a revelation must provoke might 
well cause a few to faint away and die.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## friend

Some say he had enough, some say he went to find
the true meaning of impermanence, some say God called him home.
His children still thinks he is out there after all this time.
Sometimes they blame themselves for him leaving, but
they hope and pray he has forgiven them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. 6C with "veiled sunshine" here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Some say he had enough, some say he went to find
> the true meaning of impermanence, some say God called him home.
> His children still thinks he is out there after all this time.
> Sometimes they blame themselves for him leaving, but
> they hope and pray he has forgiven them.


Very interesting, Caman. Did you write this?


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a wet and rainy Alberta, although we can sure use the rain. An interesting story and video on SAP this morning. Although it took place nearly 25 years back, it's a good read and a good video to go with it. How many people does it take to move a 10 ton barn anyway?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Very interesting, Caman. Did you write this?


Afternoon Marc and Don.

Yes Marc, that I did.
As a wee frustrated "argggg" on my Hanna's refusal this morning to
just listen to what I had to say, without having to contradict me,
as they so often do. 
Their little mouths are permanently on automatic gob activator-
settings: talkback/disagree. XX)


----------



## friend

Who is that Irish fellow that people dress up as at the end of this month?
What's his story?
He couldn't have had a great sense of fashion anyway. 
Scruffy outfit, a wee bit scary looking too.

What was his name again?
Oh yes, Hal L O'Ween.


----------



## MLeh

He hangs around outside with his buddy, Paddy O'Furniture.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. 

It's been a long week so far (been working daily since Sunday... apparently there was a long weekend I missed) and it's looking like a long day today. Oy.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon Marc and Don.
> 
> Yes Marc, that I did.
> As a wee frustrated "argggg" on my Hanna's refusal this morning to
> just listen to what I had to say, without having to contradict me,
> as they so often do.
> Their little mouths are permanently on automatic gob activator-
> settings: talkback/disagree. XX)


It was an excellent piece of writing, Caman. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Who is that Irish fellow that people dress up as at the end of this month?
> What's his story?
> He couldn't have had a great sense of fashion anyway.
> Scruffy outfit, a wee bit scary looking too.
> 
> What was his name again?
> Oh yes, Hal L O'Ween.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> It's been a long week so far (been working daily since Sunday... apparently there was a long weekend I missed) and it's looking like a long day today. Oy.


Sorry to hear this, Sonal. Hopefully tomorrow will not be an "oy vey!" day for you ........... but one filled with hope, and happiness and serenity. We shall see.

Herbal tea???


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> It was an excellent piece of writing, Caman. :clap:


Oh, thank you Sir.
Kind of you to say so.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh, thank you Sir.
> Kind of you to say so.


I have come to appreciate well written pieces, especially items that are not just academic jargon, which I am finding in more and more professional journals.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 




friend said:


> Some say he had enough, some say he went to find
> the true meaning of impermanence, some say God called him home.
> His children still thinks he is out there after all this time.
> Sometimes they blame themselves for him leaving, but
> they hope and pray he has forgiven them.


That's very good Caman. Hope the rest of your day goes better though.

Kacey is in port in Matosinhos Portugal now. Just spoke with her briefly. Would you believe she's lost her camera, again? (sigh)


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very good Caman. Hope the rest of your day goes better though.


Evening Kim.
It went fine.
Give my best to Kacey, but maybe not my best camera.


----------



## jedistemo

Good afternoon all. Looks like the rain clouds have come in to stay and the next few days will be a wet one.

Lots of new apple stuff to have fun with when I get home tonight.


----------



## friend

Evening Steve.



Dr.G. said:


> I have come to appreciate well written pieces, especially items that are not just academic jargon, which I am finding in more and more professional journals.


It is a pleasure to get it right, the way you want it,
and maybe even more so if the piece is short.
A long time ago a lad tried hard t convince me that
song lyrics was just that and that poetry it can never be.
I'm still consider him slightly less knowledgeable then a 
sawhorse and there are many proving him wrong over and over.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very good Caman. Hope the rest of your day goes better though.
> 
> Kacey is in port in Matosinhos Portugal now. Just spoke with her briefly. Would you believe she's lost her camera, again? (sigh)


Afternoon, Kim. Sorry to hear about Kacey's camera. Hopefully, she will be able to borrow one for some interesting pics of the exotic places she is visiting.


----------



## Dr.G.

jedistemo said:


> Good afternoon all. Looks like the rain clouds have come in to stay and the next few days will be a wet one.
> 
> Lots of new apple stuff to have fun with when I get home tonight.


Afternoon, Steve. Apple stuff (e.g., iPad2s) ............ or just apple stuff (e.g., pies).


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Steve.
> 
> 
> It is a pleasure to get it right, the way you want it,
> and maybe even more so if the piece is short.
> A long time ago a lad tried hard t convince me that
> song lyrics was just that and that poetry it can never be.
> I'm still consider him slightly less knowledgeable then a
> sawhorse and there are many proving him wrong over and over.


An interesting point, Caman.


----------



## SINC

The Apple stuff Steve is referring to is the launch of iCloud, IOS system 5 for the iPhone and iPad2, iTunes 10.5 and an update for Lion to 10.7.2 a lll available today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The Apple stuff Steve is referring to is the launch of iCloud, IOS system 5 for the iPhone and iPad2, iTunes 10.5 and an update for Lion to 10.7.2 a lll available today.


I see. Still, an apple pie would be nice ............... especially with vanilla ice cream. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost 4PM in TO. Making some herbal tea for Sonal ............ anyone else interested???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Almost 4PM in TO. Making some herbal tea for Sonal ............ anyone else interested???


I'm certainly appreciative of the tea if no one else is. 

How are you, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm certainly appreciative of the tea if no one else is.
> 
> How are you, Marc?


Good to hear, Sonal. Hope it helps your stress a bit by calming you somewhat.

As for me, I am fine as the semester starts to get into high gear.


----------



## friend

Updating both the Mac and the iPhone. 
A wee bit exciting I must say.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Sonal. Hope it helps your stress a bit by calming you somewhat.
> 
> As for me, I am fine as the semester starts to get into high gear.


There is a light at the end of this tunnel. It's just that the tunnel itself is quite a trudge. 

Glad all is well for you. That doxie pup you are keeping is a real cutie.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> I see. Still, an apple pie would be nice ............... especially with vanilla ice cream. :love2:


We spent last weekend processing the apples from our apple tree. We still have about 25 packages, 3 lbs each package, of frozen slice apples (for pies) in the freezer from last year's crop, so this year we made some apple chutney (it's spicy with cayenne pepper), enough for the next few years (good with sausages and meat patties), and lots of apple sauce, half of which my daughter took back to her place after coming home for Thanksgiving. 

I used the leftover apples to make a huge apple crumble, so you're welcome to a bowlful of that if you like. Icecream is in the freezer. Sorry, no pie available atm.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Updating both the Mac and the iPhone.
> A wee bit exciting I must say.


I hope your goes easier than mine Caman. I am at hour six and not done yet and that is just the MBP and the iPhone 4. The iPad 2 is yet to be done. Be sure you upgrade to Lion 10.7.2 before you try the OS5 upgrade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> There is a light at the end of this tunnel. It's just that the tunnel itself is quite a trudge.
> 
> Glad all is well for you. That doxie pup you are keeping is a real cutie.


Good to hear, Sonal. Yes, Gidget may not be the cutest pup in the litter, but she is a very good show-quality female. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Hi Sonal.

Don: I'm finished with my MBP, which didn't take long. Did the iCloud transfer as well.
But the iPhone gives me headache. Loosing server connection the whole time, and the 
first update didn't "take". it said update complete, but it hadn't updated at all.

Edit: And the update fail for the forth time. 
Edit again: Damn. Now I have to restore the phone. XX)


----------



## friend

Done. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Caman.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny morning here in St.John's. JO has left us a fine breakfast to help us start the day. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, JohnD and all. 

8C and the previous sunshine now hides behind chattered tick clouds.
I hope the will be a mild night. We have no heating due to some problems
unknown. I hope they will have sorted it out soon. My dear neighbours daughter
has asthma and he said that she don't feel all that well from this.

Seen the psychiatrist with Aiofe and Hanna as the last part of their assessments.
I suspect that Aiofe has ADHD, but not Hanna.
............................


----------



## friend

A short poem I just wrote, 
so it might need some more work.
This time it's solely fiction.
................................

So

In the early hour of my contentment
no one could prevent me from speaking of you,
from seeing your name in every nook and cranny
where I choose to hide to hear the footsteps
of your lingering laughter
Then I grew bitter and time treated me unkind

Those clouds that we so eagerly saw the future in
turned vile and foreign and spat me cold
And the soothing touch of hell and hunger
gnawed at the core of bones that no longer deffends a man 

I might be blind,
I still see more then I wish for
I fear not pain, 
but does it matter when it howls my name
Do not pity me or I will make you mine


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Marc, I see our spammer friend is long gone. 

It's a dog's life on the SAP video this morning as a big dog shows a small trick to keep himself comfortable. Neat-o!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. 11C and very sunny here ....... but as I have asthma still, I can relate to what your neighbor's daughter is experiencing. Damp cold is hard on my asthma, which is why your apartment complex should get the heat going ASAP. Good luck, my friend.

An excellent poem ...... very meaningful.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Marc, I see our spammer friend is long gone.
> 
> It's a dog's life on the SAP video this morning as a big dog shows a small trick to keep himself comfortable. Neat-o!


Morning, Don. Good to know he is gone.

I shall check out SAP later today.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. 11C and very sunny here ....... but as I have asthma still, I can relate to what your neighbor's daughter is experiencing. Damp cold is hard on my asthma, which is why your apartment complex should get the heat going ASAP. Good luck, my friend.
> 
> An excellent poem ...... very meaningful.


Hi Marc.
Thanks, I'm quite please with it myself. 
Poor man though, he can't be feeling that well. 

Yes its not a good situation and the sad thing is that they won't be able to repair it for tonight. I just spoke to them on the phone and there is a chance that it won't be done tomorrow either, and then it will be the weekend. I cross my finger for luck, especially 
for his daughter.

And now Mail doesn't load.
It sez 
"The iCloud IMAP server “p99-imap.mail.me.com” rejected the password for user xxxx" when I type in my password in the pop-up box
and when I login to iCloud it sez "Mail doesn't load".

What is going on here?
I have used that password daily since 2007, so I know it even in my sleep.
Why release an update that is so dodgy.


----------



## SINC

Yes, iCloud so far is one huge disappointment. It's sure not ready for prime time yet.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## friend

Evening Sonal. 
How are things?
All well I hope.


----------



## Sonal

friend said:


> Evening Sonal.
> How are things?
> All well I hope.


Ask me no questions and I'll tell you no lies....


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Ask me no questions and I'll tell you no lies....


Ask me for roses
And give you them twice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Ask me no questions and I'll tell you no lies....





friend said:


> Ask me for roses
> And give you them twice.


Evening, Sonal. I shall see Caman's two roses and raise him four doxies. And, I shall throw in a freshly brewed cup of Sonal Special.


----------



## friend

Good man Marc.

I put in a Chanell No 5
and raise you 1 summers dress from Dior.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good man Marc.
> 
> I put in a Chanell No 5
> and raise you 1 summers dress from Dior.


You win. I can't afford those items.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> You win. I can't afford those items.


And I only at that size.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And I only at that size.


Good one, Caman. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to follow Caman's belated leave and call it a night. See you all at JO's TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Thank God that JO have a worming breakfast on the table.
It's cold here, both outside and inside, since they haven't fixed the heating yet.
And it sposed to become even colder this weekend.

Anyway, 2C and sunshine, so that's nice.
Going to start working as soon as I wake up a bit more.
Tired this morning. Coffee, and more coffee might fix it a wee bit.
............................

Verily I say, 
this is the Day in which mankind can behold the Face, and hear the Voice, 
of the Promised One. The Call of God hath been raised, and the light of His 
countenance hath been lifted up upon men. It behoveth every man to blot out 
the trace of every idle word from the tablet of his heart, and to gaze, with an 
open and unbiased mind, on the signs of His Revelation, the proofs of His Mission, 
and the tokens of His glory.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. 10C and cloudy here this morning. Busy day ahead of me, so I hope you are able to make lunch. Thanks, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc. Thanks for all the material for SAP Camán, good stuff. The Just For Laughs gang are at it again this morning and a yarn about the Yeti, complete with video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Love "Just for Laughs" from Montreal.


----------



## friend

Hi lads.

They are working on the heating system as we speak and I really hope they will 
get it up and running temporary over the weekend or it'll be very cold with the
winter like weather we are expecting for the next few days.

Just after drinking hot chocolate with marshmallows and reading todays SAP.
Now; WORK!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Caman. When do things really start to get cold in Stockholm?


----------



## friend

Marc: It could be from around now or it could be in mid January.
It depends and unfortunately regardless of luck or prayers, or I
would be bugging the Man above every day to delay the arrival of
the awful winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cold temps usually start here in mid-Dec. Last year was the first green Christmas I have seen in St.John's in all my 34+ years here.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Thank God that JO have a worming breakfast on the table.
> ....


Thanks Caman, 

Hah. You never know. A good worming might do me good. 
Hope the heat in your building is fixed today. 

Don - loved that gag from the Just For Laughs gang.. What a hoot. 

Cold temps could start here any day. Usually we have snow before the end of October. Even though I am a skier, I find the thought of snow depressing. Thankfully for Kacey, she is sailing into ever warming temperatures. By Christmas, she'll be in Senegal Africa. It should be downright hot there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Hopefully, the work stress will decrease once the weekend comes. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Caman,
> 
> Hah. You never know. A good worming might do me good.
> Hope the heat in your building is fixed today.
> 
> Don - loved that gag from the Just For Laughs gang.. What a hoot.
> 
> Cold temps could start here any day. Usually we have snow before the end of October. Even though I am a skier, I find the thought of snow depressing. Thankfully for Kacey, she is sailing into ever warming temperatures. By Christmas, she'll be in Senegal Africa. It should be downright hot there.


Afternoon, Kim. Glad to hear that Kacey will be sailing on the western coast of Africa. The east coast is way too dangerous.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Glad to hear that Kacey will be sailing on the western coast of Africa. The east coast is way too dangerous.


Yes, my thoughts exactly. Gives new meaning to "night watch". 

She now has the 6 - 9 am watch (for a few weeks) and a few days ago, she was on duty watching the sunrise while a large pod of dolphins swam and jumped next to the ship. She said she could hear their sonic communications, but alas, could not understand what they were saying. I think it was something about throwing fish overboard.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, my thoughts exactly. Give's new meaning to "night watch".
> 
> She now has the 6 - 9 am watch (for a few weeks) and a few days ago, she was on duty watching the sunrise while a large pod of dolphins swam and jumped next to the ship. She said she could hear their sonic communications, but alas, could not understand what they were saying. I think it was something about throwing fish overboard.


Cool. As I said, this is an experience of a lifetime for her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to the Opening Night of the NL Symphony. It features a celebration of the music of the Slavic Cultures of Central Europe. We will hear Dvorak's exuberant Slavonic Dances, Smetana's warm-hearted portrait of the Moldau River plus a 200th birthday tribute to the great Hungarian composer Franz Liszt featuring acclaimed Canadian pianist André Laplante. A great night is in store for us all. Later ........


----------



## groovetube

It's been some time since I've gone see something that didn't require ear plugs or body armour of some sort. Or making sure I drank some milk before embarking. Perhaps it's time to go and once again take in some different sounds.


----------



## friend

Evening all.

Kim: That was an interesting spelling error indeed. 
Africa eh. Wow.  I thought that Kacey was on her way home now. 

Marc: Enjoy. One of Liszt "secrets", as I heard, was his large hands
that made him able to play chords that was impossible or very difficult 
for other pianists. Smetana's Moldau suite is beautiful. Love it. :clap::love2:

Tim: You should indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It's been some time since I've gone see something that didn't require ear plugs or body armour of some sort. Or making sure I drank some milk before embarking. Perhaps it's time to go and once again take in some different sounds.


Tim, sounds like a grand idea.

How is Life treating you these days? How is your mom?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Kim: That was an interesting spelling error indeed.
> Africa eh. Wow.  I thought that Kacey was on her way home now.
> 
> Marc: Enjoy. One of Liszt "secrets", as I heard, was his large hands
> that made him able to play chords that was impossible or very difficult
> for other pianists. Smetana's Moldau suite is beautiful. Love it. :clap::love2:
> 
> Steve: You should indeed.


True, but I have heard AL play the Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor by Sergei Rachmaninoff, which is one of the hardest pieces to play, so I think he will be able to handle it tonight. We shall see.

I have not heard The Moldau performed live, so this should be a treat as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just returned from the symphony. A grand night. Andre Laplante was terrific. Lots of Liszt was on the "menu" tonight, and he is a master when it comes to Liszt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO would like me to tell you that he never serves worm! :roll eyes:
and that I have agreed to take a special cooking class focusing on spelling food. 

5C and overcast.
I managed to talk the repairmen into returning and try again and they
temperately got the heating going. Repairs will continue on Monday,
but at least it's fairly warm in the flat at the moment. 
The board did nothing, not a single phone call. I had to ring the maintenance 
company 6 times over 2 days andd plead with them, them being swamped with work.

Now I'm going to have coffee and a sandwich and look at a program about 
Alexander McCall Smith who wrote The No 1 Ladies Detective Agency.
Ye probably know about it, I haven't read any yet, it's set in Botswana.

By the way; Just to be sure.
I am never talking about myself in my poetry or the other writing, it's never about 
me or my own. Joal wondered, so I thought I tell anyone who might still wonder.
It's always fiction. 
.........................

Great indeed is this Day! 
The allusions made to it in all the sacred Scriptures as the Day of God attest its 
greatness. The soul of every Prophet of God, of every Divine Messenger, hath 
thirsted for this wondrous Day. All the divers kindreds of the earth have, likewise, 
yearned to attain it. No sooner, however, had the Day Star of His Revelation manifested
itself in the heaven of God’s Will, than all, except those whom the Almighty was pleased 
to guide, were found dumbfounded and heedless.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## friend

Here is the current version of my latest poem.
It is getting there, and with some help and advise from Marc.  :clap:
(notice: if this was about me, I would be in serious trouble! 
Poor man, or woman I'm not sure, I think it's a man speaking, but I'm don't know yet)
.....................

In the early hour of my contentment
no one could prevent me from speaking of you
From seeing your name in every nook and cranny
where I chose to hide 
I heard the footsteps of your lingering laughter
Then I grew bitter and time treated me unkind

Those clouds that we so eagerly read the future from
turned vile and foreign and spat me cold
And the soothing touch of hell and hunger
gnawed at the core of bones that no longer defends a man 

I might be blind,
I still see more than I wish for
I fear no pain, 
but does it matter to the azoic vail of dusk that howls my name
Do not pity me or I will make you mine


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, on a cool fall day in Alberta. Just finished SAP and if you like low flying aircraft today's video is for you. Now it's back to work on tomorrow's issue. Later . . .


----------



## friend

Microsoft bought Skype.
Now I'm going to look for a bother alternative to use.
Do I hate MS? No, but I don't particularly like using their products.
They feel so profit hungry to me. Much more then Apple.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman and Don. 13C with some rain today here in St. John's. 

Caman, have you tried Facetime? I know that we have done Skype, but we should try Facetime at some point.


----------



## eMacMan

BTW Don, I notice that SAP is probably within two or three days of reaching a million hits on the official counter. That's quite an achievement.:clap:


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> BTW Don, I notice that SAP is probably within two or three days of reaching a million hits on the official counter. That's quite an achievement.:clap:


Yeah, who wudda thunk it? BTW that does not count 168,000 plus on Blogspot before I launched my birdie.ca, so technically it is over the million already for my web presence.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM, so it's time to start making tea. Anyone interested ............ when it's 4PM where you are right now?


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops, 4PM here in 7:30PM in Stockholm. Sorry, Caman.


----------



## friend

It's fine Marc.
I took some pizza straight from the oven instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It's fine Marc.
> I took some pizza straight from the oven instead.


Great. Same me a slice ........... or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

It just hit 17C outside on my back deck. No sun, but a slight balmy breeze is making this a nice evening.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang!


Evening, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to follow Caman's lead once again and call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO delivers. A delicious Sunday breakfast on the table. Enjoy.

8C, a wee bit overcast but sunshine coming through the vail of clouds.
The repairman got the heating up a bit and it's warm and cosy. :clap:
No bread left, so I'm at wondering what to do. Coffee though I've got plenty of.
Had a friend staying with us last night. He lives in Norway, but used to live close
by. Nice to have someone visiting and he loved my pizza. I can alway use some nice
compliments.  Time to make coffee. 
.......................

O thou that hast remembered Me! 
The most grievous veil hath shut out the peoples of the earth from His glory, 
and hindered them from hearkening to His call. God grant that the light of unity 
may envelop the whole earth, and that the seal, “the Kingdom is God’s”, may be 
stamped upon the brow of all its peoples.
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán. Much cooler here at -3° this morning. I was brought up using firearms and used to teach safety courses when in my early 20s. I should have taught the guy in today's video the basic rule of gun ownership, i.e.: never look down the barrel of a loaded gun. Lucky guy indeed and a very close call.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman ...... morning, Don. 16C and overcast. Just returned from taking the adult doxies for a walk.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

I'm doing fine thanks Marc. How about you? 

Already been to SAP Don -another good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I'm doing fine thanks Marc. How about you?


Doing well, Kim. I was out in my backyard with my doxies with a bit of sunshine and 19C temps. A fine afternoon.


When does Kacey return home for good?


----------



## MLeh

Isn't Kacey was off on her adventure for the full school year - 9 months IIRC.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> Isn't Kacey was off on her adventure for the full school year - 9 months IIRC.



For some reason, I thought that Kacey was gone either for 6 months or a full year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from planting some spring tulip bulbs out in our front garden. Some sunshine and 20C temps made it a warmer day than almost any day in late-July and most of August. Ice tea is the order of the day right now.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Just got in from planting some spring tulip bulbs out in our front garden. Some sunshine and 20C temps made it a warmer day than almost any day in late-July and most of August. Ice tea is the order of the day right now.


Evening Marc, Don, Kim, Elaine and all. 

That wonderful Marc. Glad to hear that the weather angles favours you today. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Marc, Don, Kim, Elaine and all.
> 
> That wonderful Marc. Glad to hear that the weather angles favours you today. :clap:


Well, angels or not, it was a grand day. We just had a couple of the doxie pups outside, in arms since they have not had their shots yet, but enjoying the warm temps.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just returned from an excellent recital with the Atlantic String Quartet playing a Shostakovich piece, and then the String Quartet playing with Andre Laplante to perform a quintet written by Brahms. Truly a great night of classical music.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Just returned from an excellent recital with the Atlantic String Quartet playing a Shostakovich piece, and then the String Quartet playing with Andre Laplante to perform a quintet written by Brahms. Truly a great night of classical music.


Better you than me Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Better you than me Marc!



I truly enjoy this sort of classical music played well. It is time well spent.


----------



## SINC

And I'm happy to know that you do Marc, but it's not for me. I find it to be irritating noise. Each to their own.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And I'm happy to know that you do Marc, but it's not for me. I find it to be irritating noise. Each to their own.


True, to each their own.

Going to call it a night. It is still 15C outside with no wind, so Deborah and I shall take a glass of wine out back and let the doxies have a last romp in the back yard.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Enjoy the wine. In that we share an appreciation.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Doing well, Kim. I was out in my backyard with my doxies with a bit of sunshine and 19C temps. A fine afternoon.
> 
> 
> When does Kacey return home for good?


Weather was great here today too. I went for a long walk with my sister and her three Weimarainers. 

Kacey won't be back home until May 2012. Seems so far away.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO made a bowl breakfast with load of different porridges, cereals,
and yogurts. A selection spreads for the of bread straight from the oven couplets it well.

3C and it looks like overcast, but the sun has not fully risen yet so I'm not certain.

I got a text from a friend that I went to lunch with 2 weeks ago. We hadn't seen each
other for 14 years. Basically he said that it was nice to have lunch, but we "grown apart"
and some other crap him having such a nice life with new nice friends.

Is it any wonder that I keep friend to a minimum? Is it me? 
Well I am a religious man that care about what happens in the world, a sort of a "desk" 
activist agains injustice, poverty, child labour, oppression, and I care about the
environment and all that. Well ye know. I'm not actively on the barricades though. 
I feel like a 25-30 year old inside with a wisdom of an old man. I don't just care about 
me. I care about what happens to others, where this place is going and what will happen
to our grandchildren. Most people don't seem to give a second thought to those issues.
So am I wrong, should I be more like the others?
Ye know the answer to that, but the result is that I get more and more isolated and I feel
that cutting out friends and not making new ones is what is best for the future. 
Am I bitter, like the man (I think it is a man) in my latest poem? 
No, not really, but it would be nice to live amongst peers. 
Or pears even, and let the apples dwell where they want to be.

Maybe it is me, so I won't burden people with my presence. I like it at home and I do
enjoy being on my own when I'm out on town and for parties, well I never attend.
I will write and create and let people make up their own minds of who I am and what
I would be like if they met me. That is better for them and save me the trouble to adjust
to their reality and their world.
...............................

O thou who art the fruit of My Tree and the leaf thereof! 
On thee be My glory and My mercy. 
Let not thine heart grieve over what hath befallen thee. 
Wert thou to scan the pages of the Book of Life, thou wouldst, 
most certainly, discover that which would dissipate thy sorrows 
and dissolve thine anguish.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, et all. Today's SAP video is a tale of Dog, the dog, or is that tail?

An interesting read, "Europe to destroy traditional family and sexual identity", as well today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Stay true to yourself.
Morning, Don. Busy day today with outside meetings, so I shall visit SAP later.

A beautiful sunrise an hour ago or so and now it's sunny with 12C temps. A great day developing. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Just heading over to YVR. Down to L.A. for a couple of days on business. I'll catch up on SAP while waiting at the airport.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Caman - he doesn't sound much like a friend, does he?

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.

Elaine - Safe travels! I'm headed down to Orange County next month for US Thanksgiving.

Kacey and her shipmates are now back at sea, on their way to Cadiz, Spain. Lee, Kacey and I stopped there last year when we travelled Spain - a very nice little port town.

The Sørlandet crew are amidst mid-term exams while racing their sister ship, the Christian Radich to Cadiz. It's interesting to watch them juggle for position on Marinetraffic.com.


----------



## friend

Afternoon, Marc, Don, Elaine, Kim and all. 

Marc: I will indeed, and to God.

Elaine: I wish you a good trip.

Kim: True. Maybe he never was either. Good riddance sez I.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, all. 

How is Life treating you today, Sonal?


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to follow Caman's lead once again and call it a night. Another busy day of meetings ahead of me tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, meetings, I recall those excruciating, boring, serve no purpose ego trips by senior management to make the peons squirm. Better you than me Marc.


----------



## MLeh

Evening. 

Got to L.A. safely, and have had an interesting day. Just one meeting tomorrow, and a dinner date (business) set up for tomorrow night, and then I'm heading back home. 

Long Monday!


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 
Evening Elaine.

JO are almost ready with the breakfast, so when ye rise it will be on the table.

6C, but overcast and rain in the air.
Just about to take the kids to school and
the I hope to get more done then yesterday.
..................................

The light that is shed from the heaven of bounty, and the benediction that 
shineth from the dawning-place of the will of God, the Lord of the Kingdom 
of Names, rest upon Him Who is the Supreme Mediator, the Most Exalted 
Pen, Him Whom God hath made the Dawning-Place of His most excellent 
names and the Dayspring of His most exalted attributes. Through Him the 
light of unity hath shone forth above the horizon of the world, and the law 
of oneness hath been revealed amidst the nations, who, with radiant faces, 
have turned towards the Supreme Horizon, and acknowledged that which 
the Tongue of Utterance hath spoken in the kingdom of His knowledge: 
“Earth and heaven, glory and dominion, are God’s, the Omnipotent, the 
Almighty, the Lord of grace abounding!”
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah yes, meetings, I recall those excruciating, boring, serve no purpose ego trips by senior management to make the peons squirm. Better you than me Marc.


Amen, Brother Don. What a waste of my time.

How are you this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. 13C and sunny here this morning. Another fine day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. You just have to watch the video on SAP this morning called Mrs. Brown's Dirty Call. This from her BBC One series comes with a mild language warning, but it sure did make me laugh. Also today a story on what plastic surgeons would face if they were to give a real model the "Barbie" treatment. Thanks to Kim for this one and also to Camán for a number of great finds recently including the Yeti story of a few days back. I appreciate Shanger's help very much.

Marc, I am just fine this morning, up working on today's SAP for the past hour and now about to tackle tomorrow's issue. (Also puppies to check out today on SAP.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute puppie pics on SAP this morning, Don. You may add this one to your treasure chest for the next go round.


----------



## SINC

Will do Marc, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Will do Marc, thanks.


Great. That is Harbour Deep's Little Surfer Girl -- Gidget.


----------



## KC4

G'Day Shang! 

Marc - Gidget's a cutie! No wonder you kept her. Do all of the others have homes? When do/did they go? 

I can identify with the sad situation with meetings. Seems I spent most of my life while in the O&G industry either preparing for them, in them, or debriefing from them. Ack. You'd think, being a foodie, that I would have at least enjoyed the too numerous to count lunch meetings. Nope, those are worse than the boardroom ones. Not only could I not pay attention to the food, because I had to pay attention to the discussion, I had to order something very basic and usually boring so that it would be easy to eat quick small bites when someone else was talking..most times I never actually finished my lunch. (perhaps I was doing too much talking) There's also no room on the table to put documents, diagrams or maps down either. Then when you just get to a good part of a discussion the waitperson will surely interrupt for the third or fourth time. Business lunches are a colossal waste of time and money. 


Don - Off to check SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, some meetings are controlled by academics with personal agendas, and they tend to waste my time. Such is Life.

The pups are getting their initial shots tomorrow afternoon. One little boy is going to a person who has the sister of Bridget and Gracie. They live about 10 blocks from us. Another little boy is going to a person who lives outside of Atlanta, Georgia. He gets shipped there on Oct. 28th. Another little boy is being picked up on Sunday from someone who is flying in from Halifax. One boy may or may not be going to the home of someone who owns Bridget and Gracie's brother ......... it all depends if he has both testicles dropping, which is a requirement of being a show dog. We are going to keep Gidget (on the right) and look for a show or pet home for Maggie (on the left). We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Haha! I enjoyed the puns on SAP today...and that silly fried egg too. That's something I know Kacey would laugh at too. Thanks Don!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Haha! I enjoyed the puns on SAP today...and that silly fried egg too. That's something I know Kacey would laugh at too. Thanks Don!


Always giving, never taking.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are nearing 4 million views here in The Shang. I think we should throw a party for when we hit the 4 million view mark. Anyone agree?


----------



## friend

Good idea Marc. :clap:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> We are nearing 4 million views here in The Shang. I think we should throw a party for when we hit the 4 million view mark. Anyone agree?


SURE!
(keeping in mind that I'm happy to party merely because it's Tuesday)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We are nearing 4 million views here in The Shang. I think we should throw a party for when we hit the 4 million view mark. Anyone agree?


SAP will join the million mark festivities as well, sitting today at about 999,100 hits or so.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## SINC

Nite Camán.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> We are nearing 4 million views here in The Shang. I think we should throw a party for when we hit the 4 million view mark. Anyone agree?





friend said:


> Good idea Marc. :clap:





KC4 said:


> SURE!
> (keeping in mind that I'm happy to party merely because it's Tuesday)


Well, since Kim is the party girl, I think we should let her plan the party. Any ideas Ms. Party Girl???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. It is a clear night and warm enough to take my telescope outside to view the stars.

See you all at the OtHD Breakfast that I trust JO shall have waiting for us as we each rise to face the new day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Well, since Kim is the party girl, I think we should let her plan the party. Any ideas Ms. Party Girl???


Food. Music. Food. ...and more Food and beverages.

And a few extra snacks, like cheese, cheese, cheese.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO has breakfast on the table for ye.

Not a fun morning today.
I'm starting to feel tired from the kids bad moods.
Daniel is just so pissed off and Siobhán is easily aggravated.
I need a long vacation. 
..........................................

O SON OF MAN! 
My majesty is My gift to thee, and My grandeur the token of My mercy unto 
thee. That which beseemeth Me none shall understand, nor can anyone recount. 
Verily, I have preserved it in My hidden storehouses and in the treasuries of My 
command, as a sign of My loving-kindness unto My servants and My mercy unto 
My people.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc must have slept in this morning. 

Our mini clip on SAP today features one smart dog who figures out a way to get over a fence along with an interesting video on a restored WWII bomber. Also 120 combines in the same field? Yep, and it happened in Ontario.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Food. Music. Food. ...and more Food and beverages.
> 
> And a few extra snacks, like cheese, cheese, cheese.


Sounds good to me. Now, we wait ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. A vacation sounds like a grand idea.
Morning, Don. Did not sleep in, but the doxie pups have priority over The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I did not know if you had really slept in, but I did know insinuating it would bring a comment.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I did not know if you had really slept in, but I did know insinuating it would bring a comment.


:lmao: Sleeping in with doxie pups is a non-starter in this house. They are up just before dawn and go hard until about 9AM. Then they crash. Typical pups. :love2:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Hang in there Caman! 

Goldfish are much quieter Marc. Just sayin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Hang in there Caman!
> 
> Goldfish are much quieter Marc. Just sayin'.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, and goldfish poop can be flushed down the toilet. Still, it is hard to cuddle with a sleeping goldfish. Just sayin'


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Yes, and goldfish poop can be flushed down the toilet. Still, it is hard to cuddle with a sleeping goldfish. Just sayin'


Heck, whole goldfish can be flushed down the toilet! (Commonly referred to as a burial at pee, er, sea. " Oh Fanny boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling...")


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Heck, whole goldfish can be flushed down the toilet! (Commonly referred to as a burial at pee, er, sea. " Oh Fanny boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling...")


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Heck, whole goldfish can be flushed down the toilet! (Commonly referred to as a burial at pee, er, sea. " Oh Fanny boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling...")


True. Dead doxies are to be given proper funerals ............ much like Vikings ............ to be cast adrift on the ocean in burning boats. A much better way of entering Valhala.

Luckily, most make it out of Little Debbie's Doxie Dungeon of Doom. Here is one of our little boys who is going to his new home with Natalie, who also has one of our doxies, Toots. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Off to get poked for my annual flu shot. Later . . .


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Off to get my annual flush. Later . . .


Oh no. Don the Goldfish, Stay away from the toilet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Off to get poked for my annual flu shot. Later . . .


Me too, once Memorial has their on-campus flu clinic. Very convenient. This year, I hear that they got the strain just right. We shall see.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Off to get poked for my annual flu shot. Later . . .


Actually, I miss read the post and thought you were, hmmmm, getting 
one of those popular bowel flushes. 
I need better glasses.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Actually, I miss read the post and thought you were, hmmmm, getting
> one of those popular bowel flushes. :roll eyes:
> I need better glasses.


:lmao::lmao:XX)


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Me too, once Memorial has their on-campus flu clinic. Very convenient. This year, I hear that they got the strain just right. We shall see.


There has been so many articles about the swine flu vaccine going bad,
so I don't know if I dare to get the shot this year.
I few kids got narcolepsy from the vaccine.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> There has been so many articles about the swine flu vaccine going bad,
> so I don't know if I dare to get the shot this year.
> I few kids got narcolepsy from the vaccine.


I have heard none of these stories, Caman. Canada controls their vaccinations so closely that I don't fear this sort of situation. Complications from the flu, with my breathing problems, are my primary concern.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## SINC

Anyone at risk is foolish NOT to get the flu shot. This year's shot also includes the H1N1 as it did last year as well as the new flu vaccine. At risk is higher of course in the elderly and the very young, but a free shot is a wise move for even the healthiest among us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Anyone at risk is foolish NOT to get the flu shot. This year's shot also includes the H1N1 as it did last year as well as the new flu vaccine. At risk is higher of course in the elderly and the very young, but a free shot is a wise move for even the healthiest among us.


I agree. I am not in the highest of risk groups, but I am in a high-risk category so I get it each year. There does not seem to be a rush on this year, at least not here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


And I will follow your lead and get the flu shot.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.


JO has a nice breakfast on the table already.
Enjoy.

5C and a few clouds drifting by.
Kids sluggish, so Aiofe and Liam will be late this morning. 
I have a lot to do today, just hope my tired, old body is up for it.

Edit: They got the speed up and managed to get there on time. :clap:
Liam ran the whole way and got there way ahead of Aiofe and I. :clap:
................................

Suffer me not, O my Lord, to be deprived of the knowledge of Thee in Thy days, 
and divest me not of the robe of Thy guidance. Give me to drink of the river that 
is life indeed, whose waters have streamed forth from the Paradise (Riḍván) in which 
the throne of Thy Name, the All-Merciful, was established, that mine eyes may be 
opened, and my face be illumined, and my heart be assured, and my soul be 
enlightened, and my steps be made firm.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And I will follow your lead and get the flu shot.


A wise decision, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Busy day here as well. Let's have a good breakfast and get on with the work of the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, Marc. It has been a busy morning as I am swamped with local news. So much I have to delay many stories for up to three days. Most unusual, but a pleasant surprise.

SAP will break the 1,000,000 reader mark this morning, likely in the next hour or so. Will it be a Shanger that hits the mark on the nose? If you do, please send me a screen shot of the counter.

My arm was a bit tender yesterday about an hour after my flu shot, but it is fine this morning. Now, it's back to work for me.


----------



## friend

Muhammad Gaddafi is dead.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. 999943 for me at SAP, Don.

His first name is/was Moammar, Camán, but don't we usually try to keep 'news of the world' out of the Shang?


----------



## friend

MLeh said:


> Morning all. 999943 for me at SAP, Don.
> 
> His first name is/was Moammar, Camán, but don't we usually try to keep 'news of the world' out of the Shang?


Actually Elaine, I think there are well over 100 different spellings and versions of his name.
On Wikipedia they list this as official: Muammar Muhammad Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi

Here are 112 of them: ABC News how-many-different-ways-can-you-spell-gaddafi/

Further there has been posting here of other people dying.
Most recently Steve Jobs.
Don't keep on jumping on my please. You do that a lot and I don't care for that at all.
Mostly you are also dead wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán, Marc. It has been a busy morning as I am swamped with local news. So much I have to delay many stories for up to three days. Most unusual, but a pleasant surprise.
> 
> SAP will break the 1,000,000 reader mark this morning, likely in the next hour or so. Will it be a Shanger that hits the mark on the nose? If you do, please send me a screen shot of the counter.
> 
> My arm was a bit tender yesterday about an hour after my flu shot, but it is fine this morning. Now, it's back to work for me.


Don, talk about The Luck of the Doxies ............... I went back to SAP after a quick looksee, waiting for the coffee to brew, and guess what???????????

I don't want to lose the screen chancing a screen shot, so I took pics. Hope that works well for you.

Kusos on a great accomplishment. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Now I shall try that screen shot procedure. We shall see ...............


----------



## friend

I give up.
I hate these web attacks when people try to get you.
I don't need this kind of ****e.
See ye sometimes in the future.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Don, talk about The Luck of the Doxies ............... I went back to SAP after a quick looksee, waiting for the coffee to brew, and guess what???????????
> 
> I don't want to lose the screen chancing a screen shot, so I took pics. Hope that works well for you.
> 
> Kusos on a great accomplishment. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


Missed it by that much, 11 to be exact.


----------



## MLeh

Congrats on being 1,000,000, Marc, and congrats to Don for his accomplishment also. I know I don't say it often, but I do enjoy reading SAP whenever I get the chance, Don.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.

Elaine, I saw your post before editing, and just wanted to say thank you for the compliment, and likewise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Elaine, I saw your post before editing, and just wanted to say thank you for the compliment, and likewise.


Evening, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Long day, so I am going to call it a night early. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just took a peek back at SAP to see what the reader count was tonight. That was such a fine write-up. Merci, mon ami. I am glad that my photograph served you well rather than a screen shot. 

You have created an excellent site and with a worldwide readership, and you should reach viewer #2,000,000 before too long. Still, it is the quality, uniqueness and creativity of the site that really counts, not the number count. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, words like that make my daily toils worth every minute.


----------



## KC4

Don! Way Cool! Sorry I missed it! It was a busy day for me today, to say the least.

Congratulations- that's a major milestone!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, words like that make my daily toils worth every minute.


Don, it's the early mornings that must get to you at some point. I am able to visit SAP each day when I please, or just wait a few days to come back to read past issues in the archives. You are at it every day. That's dedication. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has left a nice TGIF Breakfast Buffet for us this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, looks like another nice fall day.

Kim, thanks for the kind words.

Do you know who Michael Winslow is? If not, think back to that skinny black kid who played the part of a policeman in the old Police Academy series of movies. You know, the one who was always making those weird sounds with his voice. Yeah, that guy. 

Did you know he is still entertaining today and is capable of imitating the sound of an electric guitar with his voice? Me neither, until that is, I came across the video on today's SAP. He does an incredible impersonation of the old Led Zepplin song, 'Whole Lotta Love'. Don't miss it as it is really hard to believe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. With the leaves finally starting to turn color, and even fall to the ground, yes, it is beginning to look like Fall here as well.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Enjoyed the Led Zeppelin, Don.


----------



## KC4

Wow! Nothin like a bit of Led Zeppelin cranked first thing in the morning to scramble your eggs. I'm AWAKE now! That really puts the OH! in one's OJ. 

(Thanks Don) 

Off for another busy day today - will try to check in later.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Just popped in to say hi to you all and hope you have a great day. TTYL.....Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Just popped in to say hi to you all and hope you have a great day. TTYL.....Rp


Afternoon, Rp. So good to hear from you again, albeit only a short drop in. Drop me an email to let me know how things are going with you and your thesis.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal.


By the way, Don, Led Zepplin on SAP was great. (I'm an infrequent SAP visitor, but sometimes a few things catch my eye. Or ear.)


----------



## eMacMan

Sonal said:


> By the way, Don, Led Zepplin on SAP was great. (I'm an infrequent SAP visitor, but sometimes a few things catch my eye. Or ear.)


As did the cantilevered can displays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal, Don and Bob. Sounds like the cult movie "Don and Bob and Sonal and Alice" ............. or something like that. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Sonal

Not too bad, Marc. It's tea-time in TO, so can I pour you a cup?


----------



## tilt

Good afternoon all! 's been a while since I visited The Shang. Nothing much to write about. Still job-hunting, both my wife and me.

Don, I remember Winslow from Polcie academy and I have seen quite a few videos of him on YouTube since. The LedZep one is one I had not seen. Amazing what that man can do! LedZep is one of my favourite bands.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mohan. Good to see you back here in The Shang. My son is still seeking a job in TO. He might start a certificate program at Ryerson to help upgrade as he looks for part time work. Tough town that TO is these days. Good luck with your job search as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not too bad, Marc. It's tea-time in TO, so can I pour you a cup?


I would love a cup of herbal tea, Sonal. Spent the past hour or so playing with the pups. They are a handful. First two pups go to their new homes this weekend, so our numbers shall be lessened.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I would love a cup of herbal tea, Sonal. Spent the past hour or so playing with the pups. They are a handful. First two pups go to their new homes this weekend, so our numbers shall be lessened.


They're grown enough to go to new homes already? Seems like they were just born.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> They're grown enough to go to new homes already? Seems like they were just born.


They were 9 weeks old yesterday, Sonal. We normally don't let them go before 10 weeks of age, but the person who is taking one little boy tomorrow lives here in St.John's and already has Toots, who is four years old from litter #2. The other little boy is going to a breeder in Halifax who knows all about pups and she is able to fly in on Sunday morning and than fly out on Sunday evening with the pup under her seat.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone!

I'm just popping in to say hi. Hi! 

Mmmm I'm still here! Ok more than just popping in then! 

I had just returned from Toronto after spending over two weeks with my best friend there. I had some eye popping experiences there that has bonded us even closer. Can best friends bond even closer than ever before? Anyway, it was difficult for us both with my having to return home.


----------



## MLeh

Well, it's just after 5 pm here, and time to pull the pin for the week. It's been a busy week for me, and it's time for football and a big glass of brandy. 

Heading out for the weekend, and won't have internet where I'll be, so I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I'm just popping in to say hi. Hi!
> 
> Mmmm I'm still here! Ok more than just popping in then!
> 
> I had just returned from Toronto after spending over two weeks with my best friend there. I had some eye popping experiences there that has bonded us even closer. Can best friends bond even closer than ever before? Anyway, it was difficult for us both with my having to return home.


Evening, Sharon. Welcome back to The Shang. Glad to hear that your friendship with this person is even stronger. Kudos, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. I have volunteer tutoring starting tomorrow at 9AM, so best to get some sleep now. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Well, it's just after 5 pm here, and time to pull the pin for the week. It's been a busy week for me, and it's time for football and a big glass of brandy.
> 
> Heading out for the weekend, and won't have internet where I'll be, so I hope everyone has a good weekend.


Yep, football here to for Ann and I. Edmonton is crushing Toronto, not much of a game. Next up, my Riders in Calgary. Dare I wish for a good game. Yeah, I think I will. That and a big glass of GM to sip on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Looks like JO took the day off, so I shall set out a nice buffet-style breakfast for you all when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy. 

Off to tutor in about 30 minutes. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit and just got SAP up. Check out the TV commercials video for your weekend smile. Now I am behind, so back to work to get done in time to spend most of my day watching the CFL.

Elaine, that dull football game in TO last night turned out to be a real barn burner in the final few minutes. Ya got to love the CFL where anything can happen and usually does.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Waiting for the coffee to brew before I check in on SAP.


----------



## eMacMan

Caught the live feed last night of Pete Seeger, Arlo Guthrie, the rest of the performers and most of the audience walking from the Symphony Space to Columbus Circle. Took over an hour and 92 year old Pete with the aid of two canes walked the entire distance. 

One can only hope that dapper looking grandson carries on Pete's Legacy. The old guard can only carry things so far.

Seeger, Guthrie join Occupy Wall Street rally - CBS News

Edit: FWIW Pete whacked the bull with his cane.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Caught the live feed last night of Pete Seeger, Arlo Guthrie, the rest of the performers and most of the audience walking from the Symphony Space to Columbus Circle. Took over an hour and 92 year old Pete with the aid of two canes walked the entire distance.
> 
> One can only hope that dapper looking grandson carries on Pete's Legacy. The old guard can only carry things so far.
> 
> Seeger, Guthrie join Occupy Wall Street rally - CBS News
> 
> Edit: FWIW Pete whacked the bull with his cane.


Afternoon, Bob. Pete Seeger has a tradition of involving himself in a variety of social issues over the years. I shall check this out a bit later. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

A glorious 16C with lots of sunshine as we approach 1PM. Just finished mowing the lawn which should be for the last time. I usually mow again in Nov., but that is just to mulch the leaves which are now starting to turn colors and fall to the ground.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> Caught the live feed last night of Pete Seeger, Arlo Guthrie, the rest of the performers and most of the audience walking from the Symphony Space to Columbus Circle. Took over an hour and 92 year old Pete with the aid of two canes walked the entire distance.
> 
> One can only hope that dapper looking grandson carries on Pete's Legacy. The old guard can only carry things so far.
> 
> Seeger, Guthrie join Occupy Wall Street rally - CBS News
> 
> Edit: FWIW Pete whacked the bull with his cane.


Edit edit: Will take the word of CBS that it was a statue of an elephant that Pete whacked. Was hard to tell on the live feed just what the statue was as the camera was hardly rock steady and there was very little light.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, guess I am the first up today. Just grabbing a quick coffee and running. I enjoy brunch about 11:00 on a Sunday morn.

If you are a wine lover, you may want to avoid the video on SAP today.  It brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and Don and others. We finally made down to Windsor and for a short time i have the net running until Nov. Typing this on my BB Playbook...need a little practise on the keyboard. So far I'm impressed. Got the 32gig for a little more than $300...not bad


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and morning, Rp. We have been up for hours, but we had the older doxies out for a run this morning in the sunshine and warm (for us) temps. Even had the pups out in pairs on the front lawn. 

Now, it's about time for a late brunch/early lunch. Later, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

My wife and I are becoming lazy. We got out of bed at 11:30 this morning, had breakfast for lunch etc. I am slow-cooking some chicken for dinner now. It's a gorgeous day outside - bright, sunny and cool, 

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I think I've written here before about our times in Fort McMurray in the early 80s when our oldest son and three of his friends Jeff, Richard and Kevin, two from no Dad families (Richard and Kevin), made our basement their second home and formed their first band. Seven years ago, 35 year old Kevin took his own life with a .22 rifle. Yesterday, we got a call from Richard's Mom. Sadly Richard hung himself two days ago in Vancouver at age 44. That leaves only our son Greg and his pal Jeff, both now living near Halifax. It's tough to understand things some days.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine Fall afternoon. A woman who is buying one of our pups flew in from Halifax and is taking him back with her on an evening flight. Amazing, it is cheaper to fly both ways on Porter Airlines than it is to ship the pup to Halifax as cargo.

Tea time. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> My wife and I are becoming lazy. We got out of bed at 11:30 this morning, had breakfast for lunch etc. I am slow-cooking some chicken for dinner now. It's a gorgeous day outside - bright, sunny and cool,
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. Deborah is making a stew in our slow cooker ..... complete with red wine. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think I've written here before about our times in Fort McMurray in the early 80s when our oldest son and three of his friends Jeff, Richard and Kevin, two from no Dad families (Richard and Kevin), made our basement their second home and formed their first band. Seven years ago, 35 year old Kevin took his own life with a .22 rifle. Yesterday, we got a call from Richard's Mom. Sadly Richard hung himself two days ago in Vancouver at age 44. That leaves only our son Greg and his pall Jeff, both now living near Halifax. It's tough to understand things some days.


So sad to hear this news, Don. One can only wonder what leads a person to take their own life. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening here in The Shang. Maybe I should start to serve wine at The Cafe Chez Marc. That might bring in some folks. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Got any Cabernet Sauvignon? If so, I am in.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got any Cabernet Sauvignon? If so, I am in.


Ask and you shall receive. Enjoy, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Spent the past hour stargazing and random spots in the vast universe. Crystal clear skies and 10C windless temps made it a grand time.

See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## okcomputer

I really should have sat outside and enjoyed the nice weather tonight. Sundays are relaxing but they also mean prepping for the week - well at least Monday haha. 

Lots of lessons to plan and presentations and assignments to create, so it usually means a beer and football and my MBP on my lap with a stack of books on the coffee table. 

Maybe this week I can put in a bit of extra time during the week and make next weekend a true two days off. Might need to since Sunday will be hangover city!


----------



## tilt

OK, 11 p.m. here and I am still wide awake because I woke up at 11:30 this morning.

I have some wonderful Single Malt (Balvenie if you want to know) available for the West-coasters (The Easterners would have gone to bed long ago I presume). Sorry, I have no wine (my wife and I drank it all).

I just finished watching the Steve Jobs 60 minutes stuff. I have become a Steve Jobs junkie I am afraid. I am even buying the book when it comes out. I am in complete admiration of how he managed his public profile well enough to make people fall in love with him.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Had to take the doxie pups to the vet for their microchips. Guess JO took the day off, so I shall make brunch for us as you all rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I am happy to say that I slept in this morning and didn't awake until 7:00, a real treat.

If you love corn on the cob, but hate the mess of shucking it, today's video on SAP will solve that issue. Talk about an easy way to cook corn!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I love corn on the cob and will be glad to see this new way on SAP.


----------



## Rps

morning all. Nice day here today. Am on the hunt for a new internet provider....the saga continues.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Sitting in a chilly office on a gray and rainy day. I keep drinking tea to have a warm cup to heat my fingers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. Nice day here today. Am on the hunt for a new internet provider....the saga continues.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Do email me to let me know how your thesis is coming along.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Sitting in a chilly office on a gray and rainy day. I keep drinking tea to have a warm cup to heat my fingers.


Guess I shall not suggest some ice tea then, Sonal. It is only 12C here, but I have just finished mowing my back yard lawn for the last time this year, along with a pile of leaves that I mowed over for mulch. I could use some ice tea right now, but I shall settle for a cup of hot tea if it means a chance to chat with you.

So, other than the office stress, how is Life treating you these days? What of your writing? The MFA? Your quest to be Queen of Canadian Scrabble???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Guess I shall not suggest some ice tea then, Sonal. It is only 12C here, but I have just finished mowing my back yard lawn for the last time this year, along with a pile of leaves that I mowed over for mulch. I could use some ice tea right now, but I shall settle for a cup of hot tea if it means a chance to chat with you.
> 
> So, other than the office stress, how is Life treating you these days? What of your writing? The MFA? Your quest to be Queen of Canadian Scrabble???


You are more than welcome to drop ice cubes into your hot tea. 

I have another writing course starting up in few weeks, which means I need to very urgently produce some writing for it. I won't hear back about the MFA until mid-December. 

We've exchanged Scrabble for Monopoly, which I seem to lose very often. We might have to go back to Scrabble.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You are more than welcome to drop ice cubes into your hot tea.
> 
> I have another writing course starting up in few weeks, which means I need to very urgently produce some writing for it. I won't hear back about the MFA until mid-December.
> 
> We've exchanged Scrabble for Monopoly, which I seem to lose very often. We might have to go back to Scrabble.


I think I shall just take regular hot tea, Sonal. Merci.

Good luck with your writing course ......... and of course, the MSF application.

Monopoly?!? That is one of my favorite games. I have yet to lose in all my years of playing that game .............. of course, to finish a game with just one winner is difficult, and I have never fully finished a game either. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, 7200+ views here in The Shang until view #4,000,000. What do you have planned for our celebration???


----------



## Rps

evening all. Not a bad day here. I'm starting to settle in and get back to my studies. On a political bent, I'm I the only one that
thinks this fuss on finding out how daffy died is a bit weird......didn't we go to war with this guy.....I'm sure the findings by the insurgent government will determine he was caught in a cross fire....the weak willed and easily lead defense. I guess there is no ho our in war afterall.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> evening all. Not a bad day here. I'm starting to settle in and get back to my studies. On a political bent, I'm I the only one that
> thinks this fuss on finding out how daffy died is a bit weird......didn't we go to war with this guy.....I'm sure the findings by the insurgent government will determine he was caught in a cross fire....the weak willed and easily lead defense. I guess there is no ho our in war afterall.


Huh? Isn't this The Shang?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> evening all. Not a bad day here. I'm starting to settle in and get back to my studies. On a political bent, I'm I the only one that
> thinks this fuss on finding out how daffy died is a bit weird......didn't we go to war with this guy.....I'm sure the findings by the insurgent government will determine he was caught in a cross fire....the weak willed and easily lead defense. I guess there is no ho our in war afterall.





SINC said:


> Huh? Isn't this The Shang?


Agreed, although there are no hard and fast rules here in The Shang.

On a lighter note, we are down to three doxie pups, with #4 going to Atlanta, Georgia on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have a specialist doctor's appointment at 8AM and should get some sleep now. See you all sometime tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, didn't mean to get political but I find this whole deal very strange indeed. Some of the political threads tend to get very partisan and emotional. Me I was just making an observation. How has your health been lately, did I read you have had some flair ups? Take care.


----------



## SINC

Hi Rp, not to worry, just thought we were light in topic in The Shang. 

Yes, I have had a few issues with another tumour removed from my 'schnoz' as Kim loves to call it. (I prefer 'beak", but there you go.) Guess I'm chicken to get into an argument about it.


----------



## SINC

On another note, it seems I have incurred the wrath of the mayor for my beliefs in another thread and could face being banned. If that is the case, you will all be in my daily thoughts for the duration. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> On another note, it seems I have incurred the wrath of the mayor for my beliefs in another thread and could face being banned. If that is the case, you will all be in my daily thoughts for the duration. Night all.


Sorry to hear this, Don. I admit that I am not following many other threads due to lack of time. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just dropped in for a quick cup of coffee. JO is alive and well preparing breakfast for us all. I am off to a doctor's sppointment, so shall speak with you all later. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Marc, today's video on SAP is just for you as the Just For Laughs gang rip it up again.


----------



## MLeh

Morning, all. Back from attending the funeral of a close friend. Standing room only - filled the place and spilled out onto the street. He was the kind of guy who meets lots of people and most of them become friends, and most of those friends stay friends for life. The world is a little less brighter today. (Car accident, in case anyone was wondering. He was driving down the road, doing nothing wrong, when someone drove across the median of the divided highway and hit his vehicle head on. No survivors from either vehicle.) We'll try to treasure our memories, but ... it still seems such a senseless death.

Sorry to hear about your son's friend, Don. Suicide always seems such a waste.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


SINC said:


> I think I've written here before about our times in Fort McMurray in the early 80s when our oldest son and three of his friends Jeff, Richard and Kevin, two from no Dad families (Richard and Kevin), made our basement their second home and formed their first band. Seven years ago, 35 year old Kevin took his own life with a .22 rifle. Yesterday, we got a call from Richard's Mom. Sadly Richard hung himself two days ago in Vancouver at age 44. That leaves only our son Greg and his pal Jeff, both now living near Halifax. It's tough to understand things some days.


Eeeeeesh. That's terrible. My condolences to all concerned. 



okcomputer said:


> I really should have sat outside and enjoyed the nice weather tonight. Sundays are relaxing but they also mean prepping for the week - well at least Monday haha.
> 
> Lots of lessons to plan and presentations and assignments to create, so it usually means a beer and football and my MBP on my lap with a stack of books on the coffee table.
> 
> Maybe this week I can put in a bit of extra time during the week and make next weekend a true two days off. Might need to since Sunday will be hangover city!


Hahhaa. Good Luck with that okcomputer. Welcome to the Shang if you haven't been in here before. 



Sonal said:


> I have another writing course starting up in few weeks, which means I need to very urgently produce some writing for it. I won't hear back about the MFA until mid-December.
> 
> We've exchanged Scrabble for Monopoly, which I seem to lose very often. We might have to go back to Scrabble.


I'd like to take a writing course. Every time I check out what's available around Calgary, the course timing doesn't work for me for one reason or another. 

I've rarely enjoyed Monopoly - I find it a very long game. I much prefer Scrabble. 



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, 7200+ views here in The Shang until view #4,000,000. What do you have planned for our celebration???


Well, if we can somehow manage 1800 views/day for the next 4 days, I'll be happy to share Birthday Cake, Ice Cream and favorite beverages for all.

My choice for beverage: A Cappuccino Milkshake! Woot! 

What would everybody else's favorite beverage be? 




SINC said:


> Yes, I have had a few issues with another tumour removed from my 'schnoz' as Kim loves to call it. (I prefer 'beak", but there you go.) Guess I'm chicken to get into an argument about it.


Bawkl! 
FWIW, Lee refers to my schnoz as a beak as well, especially when talking about my boxing sport. He says "One pop on the beak, and I'll back (bawk?) off!" (My nose has already been broken once, (but a long time ago) so it's sensitive. So, I make sure I keep my gloves up!



MLeh said:


> Morning, all. Back from attending the funeral of a close friend. Standing room only - filled the place and spilled out onto the street. He was the kind of guy who meets lots of people and most of them become friends, and most of those friends stay friends for life. The world is a little less brighter today. (Car accident, in case anyone was wondering. He was driving down the road, doing nothing wrong, when someone drove across the median of the divided highway and hit his vehicle head on. No survivors from either vehicle.) We'll try to treasure our memories, but ... it still seems such a senseless death.


That sucks Elaine. Really sucks. My condolences to you and his other friends and family.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Less stress and with less work, I hope.

Afternoon, Kim. Your call on the treats for our celebration. You are in charge ........ I pay for it with the profits from The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Rps

afternoon all. just finished putting the final touches on a pot roast that we will be having for dinner tonight. So the question this week is what is everyone handing out for Hallow'een . My rule is that i buy what i would eat, but with having to watch my sugar levels I'm just wondering what to hand out. I hear we get around 120 kids in the new neighbourhood..so watcha handin out?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> afternoon all. just finished putting the final touches on a pot roast that we will be having for dinner tonight. So the question this week is what is everyone handing out for Hallow'een . My rule is that i buy what i would eat, but with having to watch my sugar levels I'm just wondering what to hand out. I hear we get around 120 kids in the new neighbourhood..so watcha handin out?


Afternoon, Rp. We are having some of Deborah's pot roast, which is actually better the second time around for some reason.

I buy candy that I don't like to eat, since I have to watch my weight, but it has to be quality candy. Usually, we have an assortment of different treats, and let the children choose what they like. One child two years ago asked to see the puppies that were just a couple of weeks old, and he and his mom came in to the house to see the six pups. This Halloween, we shall be down to just two 10 week old pups. :love2:

How is Maybelle getting along with the new home?


----------



## SINC

An assortment of mini chocolate bars, individually wrapped. We buy 100 but the past few years we have had fewer than 10 kids. When we moved here in 1988, we got nearly 300.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An assortment of mini chocolate bars, individually wrapped. We buy 100 but the past few years we have had fewer than 10 kids. When we moved here in 1988, we got nearly 300.


More and more children have been moving into our neighborhood, and it is well lit. Now, let's hope for good weather. Will they be going out on Sunday or Monday???


----------



## SINC

It is always October 31 here, never varies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is always October 31 here, never varies.


I too am a purist, but in some communities in Canada, it is taking place on Sat., other places on Sunday, and other places on Monday. We shall see what it is here in St.John's.


----------



## MLeh

We always buy things we like, so my husband always gets a big bag of peanuts, and a bag of small 'O Henry's. We don't open the chocolate bars but he feels it is important to 'sample' the peanuts to make sure they're fresh. If he buys the peanuts too far in advance he 'samples' them all and then he has to go buy another bag. 

We live at the end of a a long dark driveway, on the side of the street without streetlights or sidewalks so we usually get less than 10 kids (and generally only ones we know). Across the street from us is a housing development with street lights, sidewalks and short driveways and houses really close together. Perfect for maximizing the candy to time spent walking ratio. We sit upstairs and watch while the neighbours across road get upwards of 250 kids. Their parents drive 'em in. What a racket this hallowe'en thing is!


----------



## Sonal

The one thing about condo living--no handing out candy to trick or treaters. I miss doing it. There's always one kid that just gets me in their total adorableness. 

Mind you, back where we lived, we didn't get more than 20-30 kids or so. Enough to make it fun, but not so much to make it a chore.


----------



## KC4

If we buy Halloween candy early, it should not be made of chocolate. 

Chocolate does not survive long in this household. While both Lee and I love chocolate, I at least have not stooped to the levels of depravity that Lee has to obtain his fix. 

One Easter, many, many moons ago, he ate the ears off Kacey's Easter Bunny (before she found it) and tried to pawn it off as an Easter gopher. 
Tsk. She knew what had happened.


----------



## CubaMark

*There*. Now I have a PhD *and* I'm a published author.



(Brill.nl)

_Now_ will someone in Canada hire me? _Please? _ I need to get out of Mexico...


:-(


----------



## SINC

Hey! Congrats Mark, great to see your accomplishments. If I know my instincts, and I do, this will certainly help bring you back home. Good luck my friend, and well done.


----------



## KC4

Wow! Looks awesome Mark. Good luck with it! Congratulations!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *There*. Now I have a PhD *and* I'm a published author.
> 
> 
> 
> (Brill.nl)
> 
> _Now_ will someone in Canada hire me? _Please? _ I need to get out of Mexico...
> 
> 
> :-(


Muy bueno, mi amigo, Mark. Specifically, what would be your area of expertise and what department might you want to join? MUN is currently on a hiring binge.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> If we buy Halloween candy early, it should not be made of chocolate.
> 
> Chocolate does not survive long in this household. While both Lee and I love chocolate, I at least have not stooped to the levels of depravity that Lee has to obtain his fix.
> 
> One Easter, many, many moons ago, he ate the ears off Kacey's Easter Bunny (before she found it) and tried to pawn it off as an Easter gopher.
> Tsk. She knew what had happened.


Since Easter candy was never a tradition of mine growing up, I don't crave chocolate as Deborah does around Easter. However, Halloween brings out the chocolate craving in me, just like the 4th Thursday in November brings out the craving for turkey. Still, this year, I am resisting buying any Halloween candy until hours before the kids start to come to my door. That way, I shall not "sample" any candy. 

Of course, if I run out of candy, I am going to hand out raffle tickets on our last doxie pup. That should hold them off from egging out house.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Specifically, what would be your area of expertise and what department might you want to join? MUN is currently on a hiring binge.


Though not my home, I'd love to work in St. John's. Newfoundland & Labrador should be on every Canadian's domestic-tourism list. Plus, working at MUN in the winter would be lovely - all those underground tunnels linking the academic buildings.... 

My degrees are in Sociology and Development Studies. My PhD focused on Cuba (obviously) and an analysis of the application of the concept of Human Development (popularized by the UNDP / Ul Haq) to the Cuban context... an odd application, given that the UNDP's HD equation can only "work" within a capitalist / market economy. Cuba's socialist benchmarks made no sense within the calculation (which is why no-one could figure out why Cuba was scoring so high in the HD Reports while having a very low per-capita income).

But my interests lie more with the area I tackled in my MA: Information Technology policy and Development. And then there's a wide range of secondary research interests... agricultural policy; rural development in 21st-century urbanism; migration; failed states; etc.

I'll have a look at the MUN site and see what areas are open. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Though not my home, I'd love to work in St. John's. Newfoundland & Labrador should be on every Canadian's domestic-tourism list. Plus, working at MUN in the winter would be lovely - all those underground tunnels linking the academic buildings....
> 
> My degrees are in Sociology and Development Studies. My PhD focused on Cuba (obviously) and an analysis of the application of the concept of Human Development (popularized by the UNDP / Ul Haq) to the Cuban context... an odd application, given that the UNDP's HD equation can only "work" within a capitalist / market economy. Cuba's socialist benchmarks made no sense within the calculation (which is why no-one could figure out why Cuba was scoring so high in the HD Reports while having a very low per-capita income).
> 
> But my interests lie more with the area I tackled in my MA: Information Technology policy and Development. And then there's a wide range of secondary research interests... agricultural policy; rural development in 21st-century urbanism; migration; failed states; etc.
> 
> I'll have a look at the MUN site and see what areas are open. Thanks for the heads-up.


Mark, I shall keep my eyes open for positions, even cross-positions between two departments, which makes you even more valuable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Winds are starting to blow, with forecasts of sustained winds of 80km/h overnight, with gusts over 110km/h. So, if you don't seem me at the OtHD Breakfast, my power and/or phone lines were downed. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Batten down the hatches mate! And good luck overnight Marc.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Awoke at 2:00 and could not get back to sleep so might as well get up and do some work.

An interesting video demonstration this morning on SAP for back pain sufferers. Since this has been an issue for me for many years now, I was curious when I came across this video called 'Piriformis Stretch For Back Pain/Sciatica'. Be darned if it isn't real simple to do and it actually helps me alleviate pain when it strikes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Batten down the hatches mate! And good luck overnight Marc.


What a morning. We lost power for a couple of hours at about 6AM, but it was restored at about 830AM. Pounding wind and rain is making it difficult to get the doxies outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning everyone. Awoke at 2:00 and could not get back to sleep so might as well get up and do some work.
> 
> An interesting video demonstration this morning on SAP for back pain sufferers. Since this has been an issue for me for many years now, I was curious when I came across this video called 'Piriformis Stretch For Back Pain/Sciatica'. Be darned if it isn't real simple to do and it actually helps me alleviate pain when it strikes.


As one with Sciatica, I shall view this clip. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

No OtHD Breakfast is here at The Cafe Chez Marc, so I shall whip up something as you folks wake to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

I see I forgot to sign off last night. Ooops. Sometimes I do that. Good thing there are no gremlins around the house wanting to post things on my behalf. 


Hope all are well today. Kacey is at sea again, now along the southern coast of Spain, headed for Barcelona. It's an optional parent port, but we made the decision at the outset not to attend this one since we had just been there last year. Now of course, with many parents en-route today, I feel left behind. 

This a group pic from Brest, France, showing them enjoying lunch on the beach. Looks rough, eh? 
View attachment 21902


They raced their sister ship, The Christian Raddich to Cadiz. They chose the coastal route...typically less wind, but shorter. They won. When they are tacking (I think that is the correct term) the ship can tilt quite a bit, making traversing the deck rather dicey. At times it can even look from certain angles like it is sinking, but it merely hidden behind a large swell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. We have a Cafe con Marcos in Barcelona, Spain, a division of The Cafe Chez Marc Inc.. We could send you there to inspect the place if you want, and then visit Kacey. You would have to travel first class on Air Canada from Calgary, with a short stop in London, England for fuel. Interested???


----------



## Rps

morning all. Thanks for the photos Kim, yes it is tough going to school in this day and age......
morning Marc Don and all. Hope everyone has a great day....take care...rp


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. We have a Cafe con Marcos in Barcelona, Spain, a division of The Cafe Chez Marc Inc.. We could send you there to inspect the place if you want, and then visit Kacey. You would have to travel first class on Air Canada from Calgary, with a short stop in London, England for fuel. Interested???


Ohhh, yesss PLEASE! My bags will be packed in a jiffy! 

I'll make sure that Café con Marco has plenty of Hamon Iberico, olives and fresh crusty baguettes spread with olive oil, garlic and freshly sliced tomatoes (at least before I arrive). Kacey remembers these treats fondly from our trip and was looking forward to consuming mass quantities upon her arrival in Spain...however, she forgot (or perhaps, never realized) that the ham was 17 Euros a plate. Since she is on a budget, no mass quantities can be afforded.

Hi Rp! Nice to see you in the Shang!


----------



## Sonal

Kim, that's quite an adventure your daughter is one. Photos are great.

Meant to tell you--one of my writing teachers is setting up a self-directed online course. If you are thinking about doing some creative writing classes, that might a good one since you can do it on your own schedule. Take a look if you are interested: Sarah Selecky | Write What You Want To Read


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Kim, that's quite an adventure your daughter is one. Photos are great.
> 
> Meant to tell you--one of my writing teachers is setting up a self-directed online course. If you are thinking about doing some creative writing classes, that might a good one since you can do it on your own schedule. Take a look if you are interested: Sarah Selecky | Write What You Want To Read


Thanks x 2 Sonal! 
I will look into it... the on my own schedule thing really appeals.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Ohhh, yesss PLEASE! My bags will be packed in a jiffy!
> 
> I'll make sure that Café con Marco has plenty of Hamon Iberico, olives and fresh crusty baguettes spread with olive oil, garlic and freshly sliced tomatoes (at least before I arrive). Kacey remembers these treats fondly from our trip and was looking forward to consuming mass quantities upon her arrival in Spain...however, she forgot (or perhaps, never realized) that the ham was 17 Euros a plate. Since she is on a budget, no mass quantities can be afforded.
> 
> Hi Rp! Nice to see you in the Shang!


Bon voyage, Kim. Just be sure to visit the Café con Marcos and NOT the Café con Marco. The former is our five star cafe in Spain, the latter is ............. well, you don't want to go there ............ Enough said.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. Thanks for the photos Kim, yes it is tough going to school in this day and age......
> morning Marc Don and all. Hope everyone has a great day....take care...rp


Afternoon, Rp. I trust that you are watching the World Series. Interesting display of pitching, hitting and fielding. I hope that Texax wins. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Kim, that's quite an adventure your daughter is one. Photos are great.
> 
> Meant to tell you--one of my writing teachers is setting up a self-directed online course. If you are thinking about doing some creative writing classes, that might a good one since you can do it on your own schedule. Take a look if you are interested: Sarah Selecky | Write What You Want To Read


Afternoon, Sonal. Seems like an interesting course.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, just saw the last of the party goers leave the Shang Ballroom after visitor #4,000,000 peaked in to our thread. Kim, you throw one great party. Kudos.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Thanks x 2 Sonal!
> I will look into it... the on my own schedule thing really appeals.


She's not quite ready to launch yet, but it should be pretty soon. 

Very curious about this course--she's a really wonderful teacher, so I wonder how that will translate in an e-course.


----------



## Sonal

I'm the usual, Marc--too much work, too little time. How are you?

Am debating taking a trip to Costa Rica this winter, but am worried about being out of cell phone reach for that long since there's a lot more activity than usual in my work. On the other hand, I think I _need_ to be out of cell phone for a while just to recharge.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> She's not quite ready to launch yet, but it should be pretty soon.
> 
> Very curious about this course--she's a really wonderful teacher, so I wonder how that will translate in an e-course.


It looks great. I subscribed to everything I could - the writing prompts, the email lists..

Looks like the one course is full (it was above my current abilities anyway) but I will keep my eyes open for the next one. 

I also see she has an upcoming workshop in Banff...Hmmmm.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Bon voyage, Kim. Just be sure to visit the Café con Marcos and NOT the Café con Marco. The former is our five star cafe in Spain, the latter is ............. well, you don't want to go there ............ Enough said.


Ah yes, indeed. I will watch that. Hee hee.. 


Dr.G. said:


> Wow, just saw the last of the party goers leave the Shang Ballroom after visitor #4,000,000 peaked in to our thread. Kim, you throw one great party. Kudos.


Wow! I didn't think it would happen that fast! How many times a day is this thread viewed? 


Sonal said:


> I'm the usual, Marc--too much work, too little time. How are you?
> 
> Am debating taking a trip to Costa Rica this winter, but am worried about being out of cell phone reach for that long since there's a lot more activity than usual in my work. On the other hand, I think I _need_ to be out of cell phone for a while just to recharge.


I've always wanted to visit Costa Rica too. I've heard so many people say they really enjoyed their visit there. 

But the good news is you could buy one of those international SIM cards for your phone (like I have done for Kacey) and have your calls forwarded to that number. But the bad news is that everybody would be able to get ahold of you....
(sigh)


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> It looks great. I subscribed to everything I could - the writing prompts, the email lists..
> 
> Looks like the one course is full (it was above my current abilities anyway) but I will keep my eyes open for the next one.
> 
> I also see she has an upcoming workshop in Banff...Hmmmm.


It's full in part because I'm taking it.  That one, while online, still follows a schedule of weekly assignments. The Story is a State of Mind course is apparently going to be self-directed and on a flexible schedule.

She's on the West Coast right now, as she was offered a Writer in Residence position in Whistler and apparently will be travelling for the next year or so. 

I still hope she will come back to Toronto--took some classes with her in person, and we'd literally be sitting around her kitchen table and drinking herbal tea. Really nice environment.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> I've always wanted to visit Costa Rica too. I've heard so many people say they really enjoyed their visit there.
> 
> But the good news is you could buy one of those international SIM cards for your phone (like I have done for Kacey) and have your calls forwarded to that number. But the bad news is that everybody would be able to get ahold of you....
> (sigh)


Yeah, that is the problem with taking the phone along... I'd be hiking through the rainforest, looking at birds, and then suddenly _brrrring!_


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm the usual, Marc--too much work, too little time. How are you?
> 
> Am debating taking a trip to Costa Rica this winter, but am worried about being out of cell phone reach for that long since there's a lot more activity than usual in my work. On the other hand, I think I _need_ to be out of cell phone for a while just to recharge.


Well, there can't be too much work and too little time for a cup of herbal tea. Interested?

I was going to join the Peace Corps and request Costa Rica (I did a project on that country in grade school and was fascinated by the people and culture and environment), but my draft board said they would not grant me an exemption ......... the same went for VISTA.

Still, I hope that you do decide to go there for a week or so. It would bring you some much needed stress release.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> An interesting video demonstration this morning on SAP for back pain sufferers. Since this has been an issue for me for many years now, I was curious when I came across this video called 'Piriformis Stretch For Back Pain/Sciatica'. Be darned if it isn't real simple to do and it actually helps me alleviate pain when it strikes.


That is a very good stretch that I do daily and he can't overstate the importance of keeping the back straight as it's done. It's about tilting the pelvis rather than touching one's head to their knees. (I am very familiar with this from yoga practice) 

I have to laugh (silently and meditatively, of course) as I watch new young yoga students shrimp themselves over to touch their head to their knees, proudly thinking they are hot stuff. 
SnOrT!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> That is a very good stretch that I do daily and he can't overstate the importance of keeping the back straight as it's done. It's about tilting the pelvis rather than touching one's head to their knees. (I am very familiar with this from yoga practice)
> 
> I have to laugh (silently and meditatively, of course) as I watch new young yoga students shrimp themselves over to touch their head to their knees, proudly thinking they are hot stuff.
> SnOrT!


I used to be able to sit in the lotus position, but I had some difficulty with sitting in a chair and doing those sorts of leg positions as demonstrated in the video clip.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, there can't be too much work and too little time for a cup of herbal tea. Interested?
> 
> I was going to join the Peace Corps and request Costa Rica (I did a project on that country in grade school and was fascinated by the people and culture and environment), but my draft board said they would not grant me an exemption ......... the same went for VISTA.
> 
> Still, I hope that you do decide to go there for a week or so. It would bring you some much needed stress release.


Always interesting in a cup of tea... particularly since it continues to be a little chilly in the office.

I know there is no perfect time to go on vacation. But sometimes are just more imperfect than others, and I'm concerned that this is one of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Always interesting in a cup of tea... particularly since it continues to be a little chilly in the office.
> 
> I know there is no perfect time to go on vacation. But sometimes are just more imperfect than others, and I'm concerned that this is one of them.


Tea it is then, Sonal. 10C here and foggy, but I shall partake in hot Sonal Special Herbal Tea with you today.

True, there is never a good time for a vacation. My wife wants us to go to Victoria, BC over May 24th weekend, but I am still teaching then. Of course, I am able to teach out there online, so that might be a compromise.

Still, going to Costa Rica might be just the thing for you .............. IF you leave your cell phone HOME!!!!!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I used to be able to sit in the lotus position, but I had some difficulty with sitting in a chair and doing those sorts of leg positions as demonstrated in the video clip.


Interesting. And I still have trouble sitting comfortably in the Lotus position since I injured my knees. It's improving, but I don't know if it will ever be what it was. Both positions are very challenging for anyone with knee issues, but they actually help to relieve some of these issues. Just have to take it easy at first. 



Sonal said:


> *Always interesting in a cup of tea.*.. particularly since it continues to be a little chilly in the office.


Interesting, indeed! That's one way to keep warm. Just don't drop your phone. Or, wait until just before vacation to do that, accidentally of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Interesting. And I still have trouble sitting comfortably in the Lotus position since I injured my knees. It's improving, but I don't know if it will ever be what it was. Both positions are very challenging for anyone with knee issues, but they actually help to relieve some of these issues. Just have to take it easy at first.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, indeed! That's one way to keep warm. Just don't drop your phone. Or, wait until just before vacation to do that, accidentally of course.


My arthritic knees prevent me from sitting in the lotus position these days. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Lotus Position ... Ouch!!!!!!! I, too, would be interested in joining the Peace Corp .... maybe I could get a posting in London or New York.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Lotus Position ... Ouch!!!!!!! I, too, would be interested in joining the Peace Corp .... maybe I could get a posting in London or New York.


Yes, "Ouch!!!!!"

The Peace Corps does not send their volunteers to London ....... either ON or England, nor New York. Sorry.

Finish your these and maybe you and Mark could come to teach at MUN. That would be interesting.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> My arthritic knees prevent me from sitting in the lotus position these days. Such is Life.


Yes, that is, no doubt, part of my problem as well. Ack. 

This growing older has to be a bitch, 'cause if it was easy, it would be a slut.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, "Ouch!!!!!"
> 
> The Peace Corps does not send their volunteers to London ....... either ON or England, nor New York. Sorry.
> 
> Finish your these and maybe you and Mark could come to teach at MUN. That would be interesting.


Marc you mean with all the disruption with the hassles over the EU and Take Back movements they don't recognise the great need that those two cities have for PC workers..... the injustice of it all


----------



## KC4

Look who came to visit Kacey and her friends while they were sailing through the Strait of Gibraltar! They stuck with the boat for over an hour! 








Kacey got up on the Royal (The highest sail that they can get to) so she could see both Africa and Europe.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, that is, no doubt, part of my problem as well. Ack.
> 
> This growing older has to be a bitch, 'cause if it was easy, it would be a slut.


I think that it was from all the running I did in my younger days. I ran in the streets of New York City, Waycross and Athens, Georgia, and even here in St.John's. Of course, it could also be all the snow shoveling I did while I was here. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc you mean with all the disruption with the hassles over the EU and Take Back movements they don't recognise the great need that those two cities have for PC workers..... the injustice of it all


No, only third-world countries get the PC volunteers.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Look who came to visit Kacey and her friends while they were sailing through the Strait of Gibraltar! They stuck with the boat for over an hour!
> View attachment 21909
> 
> 
> Kacey got up on the Royal (The highest sail that they can get to) so she could see both Africa and Europe.


Kudos for Kacey. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> No, only third-world countries get the PC volunteers.


Well I can live with that ... I'll take Greece or Portugal.... do you want Spain or Italy?


----------



## Rps

Kim these are great shots........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I can live with that ... I'll take Greece or Portugal.... do you want Spain or Italy?


It's not what I want, Rp, it's what the Peace Corps wants as requested by various countries. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. See you all sometime tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early to the sounds of trains ............. except NL does not have trains anymore. It was the wind blasting the side of my house at over 100km/h. So, with JO still asleep, I shall make breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. I finished up SAP just after midnight last night and put it online then, so I have less to do today. Kim will be interested in an article on how the Food Network has changed the way we eat and everyone should enjoy the video with a real twist on advertising beer.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Marc - Hopefully the wind does no damage. I like the sound of trains, but not if they sound as if they are coming through my living room. 

Hmm, since last night, I've been trying to upload a jpg that Kacey took looking down from the Royal to the deck below. For some reason, this file just won't load. This has happened before. I don't understand what the issue is. It's well within the size limits. 

I'll try again later. Perhaps the forum is sensing Kacey overload. I am missing her more than ever this week, probably because of the Parent Port in Barcelona and I am hoping that she fares through it better without her parents there, than I have been in not going there, so far. 

The parents that are going have been mercilessly unrelenting in their campaign to get me to come along with them. ... right up until late last night when one (from the airport) forwarded her Barcelona hotel information, saying I could bunk with her and that there would be a key waiting for me at the front desk. 

I know, I really need to stop feeling sorry for myself. This is what I ordered. It's like being at a restaurant, ordering a dish that you know you're not going to like, and then being disappointed when it arrives. Sheesh. I need Elaine to come kick my butt. Seriously.

Don - Off to check SAP soon - sounds like it will be another good one,


----------



## KC4

Don - Have you noticed that there is much less of Emeril on the Food Networks? I loved the Emeril show(s) at first, but pretty soon, it was Emeril overload. Now it seems to be Bobby Flay overload. 

Bobby will be hot stuff until he is consistently beaten at Iron Chef. Everybody wants to beat Bobby. (Even that Tex-Mex chef I worked with in Houston is trying hard to get a Throw-down with Bobby...yeah, get in line with 1000's of others)

I like to watch the cooking process on Iron Chef, but I think the judging should be blind...Bobby brings too much credibility to the table and how can the judges put that aside when considering the merits of the day's dishes against a relatively unknown chef?


----------



## MLeh

Kim: I feel for you, especially with the other parents pressuring you with amounts to emotional blackmail. You made your decision, and Kacey understands. She'll be fine, she knows you love her. Those who matter, know. Those that don't know, don't matter. 

----

In our house we call the Food Network "Food Porn".


----------



## SINC

Kim, I too have noticed the Flay phenominum and to be honest, I don't care for him that much. He's no Alton Brown and I still love to watch Anthony Bourdain. That noted, I do also like Diners, Drive-ins and Dives with Guy Fieri. Not that I am much of a Fieri fan, but he does dig out some of the most interesting and unique-to-America dishes. I have even tried a few and some are very good, even if they appear to be wacky. I think it is the most fun show of late.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> Kim: I feel for you, especially with the other parents pressuring you with amounts to emotional blackmail. You made your decision, and Kacey understands. She'll be fine, she knows you love her. Those who matter, know. Those that don't know, don't matter.
> 
> ----
> 
> In our house we call the Food Network "Food Porn".


Thanks Elaine. Not quite the butt-kicking that I deserve for allowing myself into this funk, but I am grateful for and really appreciate the recognition that it was a decision, a hard one, and that it's important to stick to it for the reasons I originally made it and not let my resolve be eroded by those who do not understand.

Even my investment advisor (stepped over a line, IMO) yesterday and berated me for not going. Wow. She's known me for~ 20 years, but seriously, that was inappropriate. My lesson... don't complain about what you don't really want "fixed."

I hope Kacey understands... in her brief communications, she has hinted a couple of times about the possibility of me "surprising" her by being in Barcelona. Umm, nope, I'm not planning to surprise you Kace. Really, Really. 

Food Network is Food Porn! Hahaha-Yes! .... I... just... can't... look.... away. 
No other channel has the same power to keep me transfixed.


----------



## MLeh

When & where is the next 'parent port' day, Kim?


----------



## KC4

Early March 2012 in Freeport Bahamas and yes, I'm going.

How many sleeps will that be?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Early March 2012 in Freeport Bahamas and yes, I'm going.


A wise decision, Kim. Spain would have been nice, but I think you made the correct decision as well on that point. Kacey shall understand .............. and there always is the possibility of a Christmas doxie puppy which I know that she wants upon her return from sea. One of these two little girls needs a new home. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Am I wrong in assuming that there will be some sort of contact before then, say at Christmas/New Years?


----------



## KC4

No you are not wrong. There is usually some sort of contact...phone, skype, email, Facebook at every port. It is sometimes only a few minutes worth though. She'll have 9 more ports until Freeport.

Christmas for her will be in Senegal, Africa (Dec 15-30) the most challenging place for international communications. I have sent her an extra International Sim card to try as a back-up to the one she has.

The Class AFloat Administration limits the parent ports to one each semester and discourages parents from visiting at any other port as it disrupts their planned programs. 
I think some parents can be a real PITA sometimes for them.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A wise decision, Kim. Spain would have been nice, but I think you made the correct decision as well on that point. Kacey shall understand .............. and there always is the possibility of a Christmas doxie puppy which I know that she wants upon her return from sea. One of these two little girls needs a new home. We shall see.


Hah ! Thanks Marc. I'll send her the picture. She'll appreciate that.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah ! Thanks Marc. I'll send her the picture. She'll appreciate that.


We are torn as to which one to keep, so either Gidget or Maggie will be her new pup. Sadly, our last little boy, Sloopy (as in Harbour Deep's Sloop John B -- Sloopy) is bound for Georgia this afternoon.  Still, he is going to a good home ............ as will one of the little girls when they arrive at your home on Christmas Day. :love2:

How is Life treating you other than being down over missing Kacey?


----------



## Sonal

Kim, Kacey takes great photos--feel free to post as many as you like. That dolphin one was terrific.

I got rid of cable--my food porn is now limited to anything I happen to make, instead of what I watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Kim, Kacey takes great photos--feel free to post as many as you like. That dolphin one was terrific.
> 
> I got rid of cable--my food porn is now limited to anything I happen to make, instead of what I watch.


Evening, Sonal. I have a fresh cup of herbal tea ready if you are interested. I am sitting in the kitchen with the last two puppies in this litter .......... so things are actually a bit quiet.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sonal. I have a fresh cup of herbal tea ready if you are interested. I am sitting in the kitchen with the last two puppies in this litter .......... so things are actually a bit quiet.


A fresh pot of herbal tea sounds good right about now.

Today, I had to take a potential buyer on a tour/inspection of my larger building. In the past when I have done this as the buyer, we bring 1 or 2 people, and we take a look at a random sample of units. They went through every single unit, brought 10 people (some of whom were consultants) and each one wanted to see different things, take pictures, make notes, fill out their checklists, ask questions, make copies of something, etc.

Now, I am at the office. And it is quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> A fresh pot of herbal tea sounds good right about now.
> 
> Today, I had to take a potential buyer on a tour/inspection of my larger building. In the past when I have done this as the buyer, we bring 1 or 2 people, and we take a look at a random sample of units. They went through every single unit, brought 10 people (some of whom were consultants) and each one wanted to see different things, take pictures, make notes, fill out their checklists, ask questions, make copies of something, etc.
> 
> Now, I am at the office. And it is quiet.


Sounds like a hectic experience, Sonal. Still, it is what you do well, so that should make things go a bit simplier.

Herbal tea it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hopefully, JO shall have one of his fine TGIF breakfast creations for us tomorrow. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, turning in during a potential World Series win for Texas? Could it be you know they will win?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, turning in during a potential World Series win for Texas? Could it be you know they will win?


Sad, but true. Still, when it's midnight and only the fifth inning here in St.John's, only if the Giants were in again would I have stayed up to the last pitch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO is back on the job, or so it seems, and has a fine TGIF Breakfast for us all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, what a ball game! A real roller coaster ride, but the Rangers could not hold on. Over four and one half hours of nail biting suspense. Tonight's game ought to be a dandy.

'Quantum Levitation' on SAP's video is way cool today and a humorous look at a Senior's Halloween with lots of colourful illustrations as well. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, what a ball game! A real roller coaster ride, but the Rangers could not hold on. Over four and one half hours of nail biting suspense. Tonight's game ought to be a dandy.
> 
> 'Quantum Levitation' on SAP's video is way cool today and a humorous look at a Senior's Halloween with lots of colourful illustrations as well. Enjoy.


Yes, the game ended just after 2AM here, so I will just read about it online. Still, I can watch the 7th game in total .......... but first, SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quantum Levitation -- Wow!!! Cool puppy pic as well.


----------



## SINC

Yes, the levitation vid is evidence of the strides science is making. Tomorrow though Marc, it is back to your favourite, Just For Laughs Gags, this time sent to me by Kim a bout a fish salesman. He might even be from St. John's.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, the levitation vid is evidence of the strides science is making. Tomorrow though Marc, it is back to your favourite, Just For Laughs Gags, this time sent to me by Kim a bout a fish salesman. He might even be from St. John's.


Cool. I shall await this new edition of SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you this morning?


----------



## MLeh

Morning everyone. Slowly getting back to 'normal' around our house. It's been a pretty stressful past couple of weeks. Makes you appreciate the good days though.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you this morning?


Not too bad. I have people in the office today reviewing everything in the tenant files. It's like having my last five years of work being tested by a committee who give zero indication to whether or not I've passed or failed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not too bad. I have people in the office today reviewing everything in the tenant files. It's like having my last five years of work being tested by a committee who give zero indication to whether or not I've passed or failed.


Yes, that must be stressful. Still, you shall survive and come out successful. It is only the ocean that is a teacher who allows no failing grades -- it is either float and find a calm port, or drown. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


Sonal said:


> Not too bad. I have people in the office today reviewing everything in the tenant files. It's like having my last five years of work being tested by a committee who give zero indication to whether or not I've passed or failed.


Eeesh. I've been there Sonal (except for it was Oil & Gas properties) On both sides, as either the buyer or the seller. I always found the seller role to be the most stressful...answering endless questions after questions (that must be answered accurately or be liable) and searching out this document or that certificate or whatever was requested to fulfill the list of "deficiencies". Exhausting. Hang in there. 


Dr.G. said:


> Yes, that must be stressful. Still, you shall survive and come out successful. It is only the ocean that is a teacher who allows no failing grades -- it is either float and find a calm port, or drown. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Speaking of stress and the sea as teacher... I was finally able to upload that shot of Kacey looking down to the deck from the Royal. 







Yes, those are Kacey's legs.. and I hope she took the picture with her teeth, because otherwise she wouldn't have been holding on with both hands. (It makes my stomach flip when I look at this picture...I don't like heights, and I especially don't like my daughter at great heights) 
They are harnessed but they must disconnect and reconnect over and over to move around obstacles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, being harnessed is the way to stay safe on a boat. Luckily, she shall not be venturing into the North Atlantic on this of "the pond". This week, the waves have been strong.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Early day tutoring tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, it looks like the Rangers will not win tonight. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, it looks like the Rangers will not win tonight. C'est la vie.


True. I watched up until the 7th inning. I was rooting against Texas last year, but rooting for them this year. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

JO is fast asleep, so I shall prepare a buffet style breakfast and you all my enjoy something that you like when you rise to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. What a busy morning on SAP with so much good stuff to share. Check out your reading skills in the 'Things that people send us' spot, Just For Laughs in our video, a memory jogging LIFE pictorial in WEBBITS simply called 'People pointing at stuff' and a story about how science is studying the humble woodpecker seeking how to prevent head injuries in humans.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. What a busy morning on SAP with so much good stuff to share. Check out your reading skills in the 'Things that people send us' spot, Just For Laughs in our video, a memory jogging LIFE pictorial in WEBBITS simply called 'People pointing at stuff' and a story about how science is studying the humble woodpecker seeking how to prevent head injuries in humans.


Cool reading skills insert, Don. Here is something similar that I give to my students.

I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdgnieg.
It is an elxampe of the phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid. Aoccdrnig
to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer inwaht oredr
the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist
and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and
you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid
deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig
huh? yaeh and I awlyas thought slpeling was ipmorantt!

Just for Laughs!!!???!!! SAP goes pseudo-X rated.


----------



## groovetube

good morning everyone. eesh, G I've seen far too many of those posted on facebook of late, maybe later in the day


----------



## Rps

hello all just dropped in to say hi. we had visitors last night so i missed seeing the series final. oh well there is always next year. take care


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning everyone. eesh, G I've seen far too many of those posted on facebook of late, maybe later in the day


Afternoon, Tim. I use that example to show my students how they are using their syntactic and semantic cues, rather than trying to sound out the words (i.e., grapho-phonic cues) to read that paragraph with understanding.

So, how is Life treating you these days? How is your mom?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> hello all just dropped in to say hi. we had visitors last night so i missed seeing the series final. oh well there is always next year. take care


Afternoon, Rp. unlike last year, when I watched every inning that my SF Giants played in the World Series, I was not really interested in this year's series. Still, it would have been nice to have watched Game 6.

As well, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. I trust that you don't have to work today?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

I hope all are well. Nice sunny, no snow day for me in Calgary... which is an unusual treat. I almost always have snow for my Birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I hope all are well. Nice sunny, no snow day for me in Calgary... which is an unusual treat. I almost always have snow for my Birthday.


Happy Birthday, Kim. How about a nice doxie puppy as a truly "unusual treat" for your birthday??? You may choose which one you want and we shall keep the other one ................. since we can't choose which one we want to keep as a show dog.


----------



## MLeh

Happy Birthday, Kim. Hope it is a good one.


----------



## tilt

Happy Birthday Kim  Wish you many more happy returns of the day.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mohan. How are you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Have a great one Kim, sorry to be so late, but better late than never.


----------



## KC4

Thanks all for the Birthday wishes. It was a really nice day with friends and family treating me royally well. Even Mother Nature continued to be kind and held off the snow....


----------



## Sonal

Squeaking in at the last second to wish you a happy birthday, Kim. Glad it was a nice day--hope it was tasty too.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. If you haven't hugged a friend in a while you really should. Perhaps our video on SAP today will persuade you. 

You can also see what a pile of cute looks like today.  Now I am off to fill tomorrow with as much Halloween stuff as I can find. Have a nice Sunday all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Here's a hug for you. 

No JO this morning, so I shall again take over the duties of making our Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished my work for the day and will do a little surfing to see what i can find for my future file. Fell asleep about 9:00 and got up at 1:00 so a wee nap may be in my future, sooner than later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good nap, Don.

Here is a possible SAP clip. It is a video of Buster, a pup from this litter, and Lucy, a pup from our second litter. Natalie and Dave got Buster to keep Lucy company. This playing is good to see, because we were wondering how Lucy would accept Buster.

Lucy and Buster - YouTube


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Another no snow morning today. I think the objective of the day (other than yoga practice) is to bag as many leaves as possible before the snow covers them. First, my mother-in-law's yard, then an elderly neighbor's, then, with my remaining energy (if any) my own yard. 

I'm estimating we'll gather about 20 large ones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. That is a great many bags of leaves. Do you mulch or compost them?


----------



## KC4

Yeah, there are ~50 year old elms that line our street, in addition to other deciduous trees and shrubbery that contribute to the piles of leaves. 

Neither my MIL or our elderly neighbor are interested in mulching or composting and we ourselves have a tiny yard not requiring much in the way of compost or mulch. 

Last year another neighbor saw the nicely packed bags of leaves lined up on our front walk and asked if he could have them for mulch. I said sure! Perhaps he'll want them again this year. If not, they will be donated to the city's compost/mulch program.


----------



## SINC

Morning again all. another four hours of sleep made my day as did the Eskimos loss to BC last night. That means no bye for them into the western final. And with the Riders win over Hamilton, depending on what the other teams too, there is the remote chance that Sask. could cross to the eastern finals. We shall see.

Kim, we've done our leaves twice now and collected over 20 of those clear plastic bags. Good luck with yours today.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Have a good nap, Don.
> 
> Here is a possible SAP clip. It is a video of Buster, a pup from this litter, and Lucy, a pup from our second litter. Natalie and Dave got Buster to keep Lucy company. This playing is good to see, because we were wondering how Lucy would accept Buster.
> 
> Lucy and Buster - YouTube


BTW, cute video - I like to see the wagging tails. That's a good sign.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yeah, there are ~50 year old elms that line our street, in addition to other deciduous trees and shrubbery that contribute to the piles of leaves.
> 
> Neither my MIL or our elderly neighbor are interested in mulching or composting and we ourselves have a tiny yard not requiring much in the way of compost or mulch.
> 
> Last year another neighbor saw the nicely packed bags of leaves lined up on our front walk and asked if he could have them for mulch. I said sure! Perhaps he'll want them again this year. If not, they will be donated to the city's compost/mulch program.


Well, at least they are not going to waste. Good for you, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> BTW, cute video - I like to see the wagging tails. That's a good sign.


Yes, we were a bit concerned as to how Lucy, who is the only dog in the house, would accept Buster. After a day or so, they are now playing like old friends.


----------



## KC4

Kacey has arrived in Barcelona, reportedly riding on and waving from the rigging for the second to highest sail. There was about a dozen kids that got to decorate the sails as they sailed into the port to a throng of cheering parents and other amazed onlookers. I certainly hope that someone has a picture or even better, a video of that spectacle. 

Her famous unfaltering optimism ended up delivering a big dose of disappointment when she realized that we really weren’t there. (oh gawd) She thought for a moment she saw her Aunt and Grandmother on the dock, but nope, that wasn’t them either. Poor girl, I just hate to see that hopefulness being doused like that. I feared she was setting herself up for disappointment and tried to convince her that we honestly weren’t planning on surprising her, but I think she thought we were the ones that were doing the setting up. (sigh) Hard lesson learned. 

She will be fine and will recover once she gets into enjoying the sights, sounds and tastes of Barcelona….right? Right? (Oh, hell...nothing much I can do about it now) 

Thankfully she has received care packages sent by me through other parents and even a couple of snail mailings including granola bars and fruit leathers that she was missing. That ought to take the sharp edge off the disappointment. 

Hell.


----------



## MLeh

Sometimes life's better lessons come in the form of disappointments, Kim, and the measure of a child is sometimes shown in how well they handle disappointments. She'll be fine. Sometimes kids get what they want too easily when they're young, and then when they hit their twenties and get out into the 'real' world they don't know how to cope when things don't turn out the way they planned. She may not appreciate it in the moment, but all these things go into making 'character'.

She knows you still love her.


----------



## SINC

Well put Elaine, and so true Kim. I can recall those very feelings when stuck 2,500 miles from home and alone in the 60s before I married. I don't claim to have much character, but I've had my share of disappointments when young. I survived and conquered them as Kacey surely will.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> Sometimes life's better lessons come in the form of disappointments, Kim, and the measure of a child is sometimes shown in how well they handle disappointments. She'll be fine. Sometimes kids get what they want too easily when they're young, and then when they hit their twenties and get out into the 'real' world they don't know how to cope when things don't turn out the way they planned. She may not appreciate it in the moment, but all these things go into making 'character'.
> 
> She knows you still love her.





SINC said:


> Well put Elaine, and so true Kim. I can recall those very feelings when stuck 2,500 miles from home and alone in the 60s before I married. I don't claim to have much character, but I've had my share of disappointments when young. I survived and conquered them as Kacey surely will.


Thanks Don and Elaine. I knew this was gonna hurt, both ways, regardless... We all just have to shake it off and make the best of the remains of the situation.

My wish has come true and some of the parents present have emailed me pics (Yup, that's her on the left, second from the top):
View attachment 21951


View attachment 21949


View attachment 21950


Would you believe that there was a local band on the dock as part of the welcoming party ? I can hardly believe it. (They were there on their own accord - not arranged as far as I know) They were playing the theme to the Pirates of the Caribbean as they motored in. Hahahah! The ship and the kids seem to have a bit of celebrity status wherever they go, it seems. What an experience for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

"What an experience for them. " Very true, Kim. Imagine the stories she shall be telling her children or even grandchildren some day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Seems as if JO is back on the job with a fine Halloween Breakfast for us all when we each rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we're celebrating Halloween on SAP this morning. There is a special edition of Tic Tac Toe this morning where you play the computer. I managed to bet the computer the first two games, but then it seemed to be impossible as nothing I tried then worked. Let me know how you make out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we're celebrating Halloween on SAP this morning. There is a special edition of Tic Tac Toe this morning where you play the computer. I managed to bet the computer the first two games, but then it seemed to be impossible as nothing I tried then worked. Let me know how you make out.


Tic Tac Toe??????????? XX)beejacon

"The old man groaned and grumbled, "What am I to do? Those fools misspelled my name!" " :lmao::lmao:

How are you this morning? How is your heart after two TTT wins??????????


----------



## CubaMark

G'day, mates. Hope you all had a restful snooze. I'm on hour 22... an all-night to finish off a book index. The publishing business and its sorry deadlines are not my cup of tea... Freelancing is for the birds, man. I'll take a nice 9-to-5, thank-you.

Oh, I think I need to brew some more coffee....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> G'day, mates. Hope you all had a restful snooze. I'm on hour 22... an all-night to finish off a book index. The publishing business and its sorry deadlines are not my cup of tea... Freelancing is for the birds, man. I'll take a nice 9-to-5, thank-you.
> 
> Oh, I think I need to brew some more coffee....


Morning, Mark. University teaching is not 9-5, so I guess you might not like that either. Still, it is a good profession.

How is your wife and son? Any closer to coming to Canada?


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mark. University teaching is not 9-5, so I guess you might not like that either. Still, it is a good profession.
> 
> How is your wife and son? Any closer to coming to Canada?


Well, Marc - I'll settle for just not being at my computer between midnight and 7am - that would be enough of a break  The thing that concerns me most about landing a teaching post is the ridiculous size of first-year classes... 

As for Canada... we need time and money. The application process is just shy of $1000, and when your income is paltry pesos, well, it takes awhile... not to mention the continuous draw on that account for diapers.... if it weren't for the sorry security situation here, it would be economically to our benefit to stay in Mexico. But I'm a blueberry patch kinda guy, and I miss the smell of salt air....


----------



## CubaMark

Oh no.... there's no more ground coffee in the tin... just beans.... and the baby is sleeping..... :yikes:


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> Oh no.... there's no more ground coffee in the tin... just beans.... and the baby is sleeping..... :yikes:


Ouch--I've been there before. Going without coffee just to keep the bambino slumbering. I used to take the electric grinder outside in the middle of winter to keep things peaceful.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. MacFury, nice to see you here.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. How are you these days?


Hello Marc. I am keeping quite well, thank you. My apologies for not responding to your multiple posts here - I did not follow my usual habit of reading everything since my previous visits and so missed your posts.

I loved the pictures of your pups. I am a sucker for cute dogs (or any dog for that matter).



CubaMark said:


> G'day, mates. Hope you all had a restful snooze. I'm on hour 22... an all-night to finish off a book index. The publishing business and its sorry deadlines are not my cup of tea... Freelancing is for the birds, man. I'll take a nice 9-to-5, thank-you.


Heheheh. But seriously - congratulations Mark. Getting published is a major achievement. If publishing more books means more all-nighters, here's wishing you many more all-nighters. 

Re. coffee and babies - maybe you should slum it and keep some store-bought ground coffee for emergencies. 



Macfury said:


> Ouch--I've been there before. Going without coffee just to keep the bambino slumbering. I used to take the electric grinder outside in the middle of winter to keep things peaceful.


Hey, we have a new face in The Shang. Welcome MF!

Cheers


----------



## MLeh

Morning everyone. Had a busy weekend visiting with friends who are heading south for the winter. They're taking their new motorhome (45' diesel pusher !!!  ) down south and left a bunch of things with us that they couldn't take across the border. Steak and chicken and eggs and such.

One of the things they left with us (that I would have rather they had not) was the cold they both had, so now I'm living with a man who has ... (wait for it) ... man flu. Say no more.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Well, Marc - I'll settle for just not being at my computer between midnight and 7am - that would be enough of a break  The thing that concerns me most about landing a teaching post is the ridiculous size of first-year classes...
> 
> As for Canada... we need time and money. The application process is just shy of $1000, and when your income is paltry pesos, well, it takes awhile... not to mention the continuous draw on that account for diapers.... if it weren't for the sorry security situation here, it would be economically to our benefit to stay in Mexico. But I'm a blueberry patch kinda guy, and I miss the smell of salt air....


Actually, at Memorial, you get a one to two course remission from teaching to help you establish your research agenda. Some first year profs get a big class to start with, but only one, and a grad assistant to help you. Here is the site to keep checking for academic positions available. Good luck, mi amigo.

Vice-President (Academic) | Academic Recruitment


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Ouch--I've been there before. Going without coffee just to keep the bambino slumbering. I used to take the electric grinder outside in the middle of winter to keep things peaceful.


Greetings, MF. Good to see you here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. MacFury, nice to see you here.


Afternoon, Sonal. Hopefully, this shall start a week of less work-related stress for you. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hello Marc. I am keeping quite well, thank you. My apologies for not responding to your multiple posts here - I did not follow my usual habit of reading everything since my previous visits and so missed your posts.
> 
> I loved the pictures of your pups. I am a sucker for cute dogs (or any dog for that matter).
> 
> 
> 
> Heheheh. But seriously - congratulations Mark. Getting published is a major achievement. If publishing more books means more all-nighters, here's wishing you many more all-nighters.
> 
> Re. coffee and babies - maybe you should slum it and keep some store-bought ground coffee for emergencies.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we have a new face in The Shang. Welcome MF!
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. Good to see you back with us.

Deborah still can't decide which of the two female pups she wants to keep. If the truth be known, Buster was my favorite of the six pups. Here he is playing with Lucy (who I called Toots) who was also one of my favorite pups from litter #2. Luckily, they are getting along quite well together.

Lucy and Buster - YouTube

Any leads on obtaining a new position? My son is running into brick walls in TO.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool afternoon here in St.John's calls for some hot tea today. Anyone interested? 

Of course, we do have a Halloween Special, which is tea with something called "Grandma's Nip", which is a bit of something stronger than tea to "fortify" the hot drink .......... somewhat similar to a "Hot Toddy", but you don't have to be sick to order one today.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Any leads on obtaining a new position? My son is running into brick walls in TO.


Must be a pretty long wall Marc, because I am running into the same one here.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Must be a pretty long wall Marc, because I am running into the same one here.
> 
> Cheers


He has had only one hit on his resume being sent out, from a research firm that does research for the ON government. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, here is an interesting position.

University Job: Assistant Professor -- ESOL, Bilingual Education and Cultural/Linguistic Diversity, Oregon State University


----------



## MLeh

¿Habla usted español?


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> ¿Habla usted español?


Sí , hablo español un poco .......... muy poco.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the last of the trick or treaters have come and gone. We got about 40 this year, down from previous years, but it was cool and windy this evening. Such is Life.

Tomorrow's breakfast shall include lots of candy. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. An early day again tomorrow, so best to call it a night from this end of Canada. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MLeh

We should be getting our first trick or treaters sometime in the next half hour. Or maybe none at all.

Peanut, anyone?


----------



## SINC

Ten to seven here and only one trick or treater to be seen. We know the grandkids will be here with Mom and Dad tonight, but that may be. I guess Halloween is a dying thing.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, spoke too soon, we've now had a dozen, three times last year.


----------



## eMacMan

We've had 20. A pretty good total compared to the last few years. Warm calm evening probably made the difference.

Almost all of the costumes were homemade and some were really well done.


----------



## groovetube

well we missed giving out candy this year, wife was working and I was in rehearsals for some shows US side coming up, but last year we had a huge turnout this street, actually whole area is a total party for kids here with tons o candy being handed out.

I got a kick out of some of the costumes I'm sorry I had to miss out this year. A fiend who handed them out said there were quite a few rob ford costumes


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has an interesting chocolate fondu with lots of fresh fruit. Wonder where he got all the chocolate???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Enjoy a relaxing day with our video, 'The Life Of Flowers" on SAP this morning along with some puns, just for Kim.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. We had a grand total of 3 kids come down our driveway last night. Peanuts, chocolate anyone?


----------



## SINC

Morning Elaine, we had 12, up from three last year.


----------



## tilt

My wife was not feeling too well last night and so we did not hand out any candy. This is the first time in over 15 years that my wife has not handed out candy on Halloween. So, now we have to return all that candy to Costco.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> My wife was not feeling too well last night and so we did not hand out any candy. This is the first time in over 15 years that my wife has not handed out candy on Halloween. So, now we have to return all that candy to Costco.
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. I did not think that any store would take back candy. Live and learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to take the pups out, one at a time, to the front lawn on a leash. They truly want to be free-range doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM tea here in St.John's. I think that I shall go with some calming herbal tea ........... trying to leash train doxie pups is no easy matter.


----------



## SINC

Just finished lunch and it was grand. Home made chicken noodle soup with big, fat plump home made noodles along with a freshly baked crusty roll. Topped it off with my favourite health food, a small bowl of low fat cottage cheese with freshly ground black pepper and a few canned mandarin orange segments and their juice spooned over the top. Yum.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.



Dr.G. said:


> Almost time for 4PM tea here in St.John's. I think that I shall go with some calming herbal tea ........... trying to leash train doxie pups is no easy matter.


I could use a full pot of that, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished lunch and it was grand. Home made chicken noodle soup with big, fat plump home made noodles along with a freshly baked crusty roll. Topped it off with my favourite health food, a small bowl of low fat cottage cheese with freshly ground black pepper and a few canned mandarin orange segments and their juice spooned over the top. Yum.


We should hire you, Don, to replace Jamie Oliver.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I could use a full pot of that, Marc.


Coming right up. Would like a scone with that tea? Or a doxie puppy?


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang.



Dr.G. said:


> Almost time for 4PM tea here in St.John's. I think that I shall go with some calming herbal tea ........... trying to leash train doxie pups is no easy matter.


Here's an idea Marc..







Gives new meaning to individually wrapped wieners.


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao:



KC4 said:


> Hello Shang.
> 
> 
> Here's an idea Marc..
> View attachment 21972
> 
> Gives new meaning to individually wrapped wieners.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you at the OtHD Breakfast .............. maybe brought to us by our very own Chef Don, the Master of the Homemade Lunch. We shall see. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Oh where oh where are the doxies when you really need them?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh where oh where are the doxies when you really need them?


Sleeping ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Don seems to have left us a fine Nov. Morning Buffet-style Breakfast for our OtHD Breakfast. So, let us be thankful and enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A contest for you on SAP this morning. Can you spot the cat in the picture feature, 'Things that people send us'. It took me a long while to see it. Have fun trying.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. A contest for you on SAP this morning. Can you spot the cat in the picture feature, 'Things that people send us'. It took me a long while to see it. Have fun trying.


Never saw the cat, Don. Very well hidden. Now, a doxie would be right up there at your feet and very easy to spot.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang - I didn't see the cat either until it was circled. Sheesh. What a great natural camouflage example.


----------



## MLeh

Morning, Don, Marc, Kim (and every and anyone else). I must be a cat person. Took me a second or two, but I spotted the cat fairly quickly.

Caught my husband's flu. Fortunately it has manifested in me as just normal flu, and not 'man-flu', so I'll probably survive.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, just dropped in to say hi. Will be heading back to B-ville this week, talk to you later.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.



MLeh said:


> Morning, Don, Marc, Kim (and every and anyone else). I must be a cat person. Took me a second or two, but I spotted the cat fairly quickly.


I am a cat person--found the cat in a few seconds.  But then, I have one with similar colouring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, just dropped in to say hi. Will be heading back to B-ville this week, talk to you later.


Afternoonn, Rp. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a cat person--found the cat in a few seconds.  But then, I have one with similar colouring.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? I did picture you as a cat person. Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang - I didn't see the cat either until it was circled. Sheesh. What a great natural camouflage example.


Afternoon, Kim. Took another look of Kacey up on that mast ............ and it again made my knees week. I am NOT one for heights. More power to her. Give her my best.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sleeping ...........


wow. cute picture.

Would love a dog I'm just not at home as much as I would need to be.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> wow. cute picture.
> 
> Would love a dog I'm just not at home as much as I would need to be.


Afternoon, Tim. Not being home "as much as I would need to be" is a good point for not taking a dog, especially a puppy.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Proof that dachshunds go to heaven when they die.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Tim. Not being home "as much as I would need to be" is a good point for not taking a dog, especially a puppy.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


yes I have seen too many neglected dogs for my liking. The cats are pretty happy on their own a lot they're pretty rough and tumble with each other over 4 floors of house.

Been overly busy on many fronts. Could use some downtime. Running a business can really take it out of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> yes I have seen too many neglected dogs for my liking. The cats are pretty happy on their own a lot they're pretty rough and tumble with each other over 4 floors of house.
> 
> Been overly busy on many fronts. Could use some downtime. Running a business can really take it out of you.


Good luck, mon ami. I have never run a business so I can't fully appreciate your stress. This year starts my 41st year in teaching at some level, minus the 5 months I was unemployed and hitch hiking around Europe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is on the phone right now with someone who wants a doxie puppy and they live in Sherwood Park, outside of Edmonton. So, if all goes well, Don will have a doxie pup from Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies in the Edmonton area. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, mon ami. I have never run a business so I can't fully appreciate your stress. This year starts my 41st year in teaching at some level, minus the 5 months I was unemployed and hitch hiking around Europe.


41 years, wow that's a long time! Well I guess all jobs have their stresses. Though these days working 100+ hours a week has been getting pretty tough. Hard to find good, er, reliable talent.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Took another look of Kacey up on that mast ............ and it again made my knees week. I am NOT one for heights. More power to her. Give her my best.


We have heard reports that she is the second strongest climber of the girls and in the top 10 overall. Let's hope she is the best hanger onner. 


Dr.G. said:


> Proof that dachshunds go to heaven when they die.


Wow - Cool pic. That's a keeper.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> 41 years, wow that's a long time! Well I guess all jobs have their stresses. Though these days working 100+ hours a week has been getting pretty tough. Hard to find good, er, reliable talent.


True. Still, I enjoy teaching so retirement is still years away.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> We have heard reports that she is the second strongest climber of the girls and in the top 10 overall. Let's hope she is the best hanger onner.
> 
> 
> Wow - Cool pic. That's a keeper.


Yes, hanging on is as important as climbing up or down.

Yes, maybe God loves doxies after all. I joke with my wife that dachshunds, tree sloths and giraffes are God's mistakes in terms of how strange they look.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has made a fine breakfast for us this morning. So, let's sit down and have a good meal to start the day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This year starts my 41st year in teaching at some level, minus the 5 months I was unemployed and hitch hiking around Europe.


Now you are closing in on my territory Marc. I began my newspaper career on July 2 of 1962 and was employed by a newspaper every single day until September 12 of 2003. 32 of those years were with a single firm.


----------



## SINC

Every once in a while one comes across something that just should not be missed. such is the case today on SAP in respect to our video of the day. The Copenhagen Philharmonic amazed commuters at the Copenhagen Central Train Station last May, as they created a kind of orchestral "flash mob" – performing Ravel's famed Bolero, with the musicians gradually assembling in place as the work progresses. It is a stirring rendition that gives one goose bumps when listening. Do yourself a favour and give it a look-see this morning. Be sure to view it full screen as it is in HD. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now you are closing in on my territory Marc. I began my newspaper career on July 2 of 1962 and was employed by a newspaper every single day until September 12 of 2003. 32 of those years were with a single firm.


Morning, Don. I figure on 3-4 more years here at Memorial. This is the start of my 35th year, but I don't think that I shall make it to year #40. We shall see.

How are you and your family today? Pics of grandchildren are far cuter than doxie puppy pics you know. :love2::love2:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


SINC said:


> Every once in a while one comes across something that just should not be missed. such is the case today on SAP in respect to our video of the day. The Copenhagen Philharmonic amazed commuters at the Copenhagen Central Train Station last May, as they created a kind of orchestral "flash mob" – performing Ravel's famed Bolero, with the musicians gradually assembling in place as the work progresses. It is a stirring rendition that gives one goose bumps when listening. Do yourself a favour and give it a look-see this morning. Be sure to view it full screen as it is in HD. Enjoy!


Sounds good Don - I'll check it out in a few minuets.


Dr.G. said:


> How are you and your family today? Pics of grandchildren are far cuter than doxie puppy pics you know. :love2::love2:


Agreed!
View attachment 21995


----------



## Sonal

Hello everyone.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Just popped in before our trip home. Still in internet hell until we get settled so............ hope all have a great day. Don I sent you some stuff for SAP, not sure if you've seen any of these before but there are some humorous pieces there. 

As for work, until it was interrupted in 2008, 32 years with the same firm....would go back tomorrow if I could and would also encourage my kids to work there as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Every once in a while one comes across something that just should not be missed. such is the case today on SAP in respect to our video of the day. The Copenhagen Philharmonic amazed commuters at the Copenhagen Central Train Station last May, as they created a kind of orchestral "flash mob" – performing Ravel's famed Bolero, with the musicians gradually assembling in place as the work progresses. It is a stirring rendition that gives one goose bumps when listening. Do yourself a favour and give it a look-see this morning. Be sure to view it full screen as it is in HD. Enjoy!


My wife sent me this clip last week, Don. A great way to help people experience live classical music ............ and for free!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> Agreed!
> View attachment 21995


:love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hello everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. I am sipping some ice tea on my back deck after an hour of mowing the back lawn and mulching dry leaves. 11C and sunny with no glitches in the wifi. Too bad Life was not this simple.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Just popped in before our trip home. Still in internet hell until we get settled so............ hope all have a great day. Don I sent you some stuff for SAP, not sure if you've seen any of these before but there are some humorous pieces there.
> 
> As for work, until it was interrupted in 2008, 32 years with the same firm....would go back tomorrow if I could and would also encourage my kids to work there as well.


Afternoon, Rp. I know that there are only a few dozen MUN profs who have made it to 40 years teaching at Memorial, but I don't think that I shall be one of them. Still, one never knows.

How is Life treating you and Tova and, of course, dear MayBelle???


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> Sounds good Don - I'll check it out in a few minuets.
> 
> 
> Agreed!
> View attachment 21995


Kim, who owns those shoes????


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, who owns those shoes????


I did, but I think Ellie has since claimed them. First it was Kacey wearing my shoes....now, Ellie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I did, but I think Ellie has since claimed them. First it was Kacey wearing my shoes....now, Ellie.


I see. Cool shoes nonetheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a recent pic of great-aunt Daisy with the two pups ............. who she adores and mothers.


----------



## Dr.G.

An early day tomorrow for me, so I shall call it a night now. Hopefully, JO shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast for us all. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I see. Cool shoes nonetheless.


Thanks, I call them my "Dorothy" shoes (from Wizard of Oz).


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks, I call them my "Dorothy" shoes (from Wizard of Oz).


Cute. Tap three times ............... to get back to Kansas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has left us a fine TGIF Breakfast when we each rise to face the new day. A beautiful sunrise about a half an hour or so ago has me in a good mood.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. I had a great sleep last night and got caught up a bit. I was in Costco yesterday and picked up a Western Digital 'My Passport' 500 GB external USB HD as a travelling backup for my MBP. On sale for $75 and about the size of a passport, this little guy is a treat compared to the big drives I have lugged around with me for years: My Passport

A familiar face leads on SAP this morning, along with a reminder to be careful of the seat colour when buying a new bicycle, no matter how cute you might be.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Cute. Tap three times ............... to get back to Kansas.


And my little dog too! 


Good Day Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et all. I had a great sleep last night and got caught up a bit. I was in Costco yesterday and picked up a Western Digital 'My Passport' 500 GB external USB HD as a travelling backup for my MBP. On sale for $75 and about the size of a passport, this little guy is a treat compared to the big drives I have lugged around with me for years: My Passport
> 
> A familiar face leads on SAP this morning, along with a reminder to be careful of the seat colour when buying a new bicycle, no matter how cute you might be.


Afternoon, Don. Yes, that is Gidget trying to look at me taking a picture of her while trying to get the treat Deborah is holding over her nose to get her to stand up. Cute.

I did tell you that Rocky might be going to a family in Sherwood Park, AB next week. We shall see.

Bike seat porn?????

Liked that parking spot battle of the spaces.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. Still sick. The drugs must be affecting my brain as I was pretty sure I'd seen those sparkly shoes of Kim's before (albeit not on a baby?) and also the bicycle seat picture. But the drugs are working on the congestion and the rest of the symptoms and that's good. ( I've been in the office for two hours now and have only managed to reconcile one bank account statement and read SAP ... I don't think I'll try to accomplish anything that will go out to a client today. Could prove embarrassing. Monday will be soon enough.)


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone. TGIF.


----------



## Rps

Hello all: Marc things are going well. Tovah and MayBelle are doing fine as a team and Tovah really enjoys being with her dog. Nothing to report on the job front but I'm sure something will surface, if not then it's working for myself. I worked with a guy who had 42 years in GM ...... I remember we had a celebration on that achievement and when everyone had gone home the caretakers came in to clean up the banners and stuff. As I was walking by one of the cleaning staff looked up at the banner and said " 42 years...what the F**K is wrong with that guy!" That caught me off guard, because I knew the guy loved his job but.... it does make you wonder doesn't it. Imagine the trauma you might go through if you woke up one morning and didn't have that 42 year ritual to go through...... scary stuff I think.... I know I felt a little lost when I retired.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone. TGIF.


Afternoon, Sonal. Just in time for High Tea here in St.John's. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: Marc things are going well. Tovah and MayBelle are doing fine as a team and Tovah really enjoys being with her dog. Nothing to report on the job front but I'm sure something will surface, if not then it's working for myself. I worked with a guy who had 42 years in GM ...... I remember we had a celebration on that achievement and when everyone had gone home the caretakers came in to clean up the banners and stuff. As I was walking by one of the cleaning staff looked up at the banner and said " 42 years...what the F**K is wrong with that guy!" That caught me off guard, because I knew the guy loved his job but.... it does make you wonder doesn't it. Imagine the trauma you might go through if you woke up one morning and didn't have that 42 year ritual to go through...... scary stuff I think.... I know I felt a little lost when I retired.


Afternoon, Rp. Glad to hear that Tovah and MayBelle are such a good team.

I don't have a specific ritual after 34+ years, so I shall look forward to retirement in 3-4 years. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Just in time for High Tea here in St.John's. Interested?


For High Tea? Do we have cucumber sandwiches and scones? I'm in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> For High Tea? Do we have cucumber sandwiches and scones? I'm in.



Of course. And, we shall serve it at 4PM your time so they are fresh and warm. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it looks as if Rocky will be coming to Sherwood Park, AB within the next week or so. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I face an early morning tutoring. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ah, improving the stock in Alberta eh? I am waiting for the start of the Riders/Eskimos game in 40 minutes. Glad it is on TV and I don't have to sit in the stands at -6° at game time. Brrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, improving the stock in Alberta eh? I am waiting for the start of the Riders/Eskimos game in 40 minutes. Glad it is on TV and I don't have to sit in the stands at -6° at game time. Brrrr.


True. The best breeders in western Canada are in SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has some warm breakfast treats for us this morning since it seems cool right across the country. Only 3C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. 

At least the Riders gave the Esks a game last night. Now watch Calgary take the Esks out of the playoffs next week, right Elaine?

Some words of wisdom on nationalities from John Cleese this morning on SAP. Funny stuff.

And don't forget to turn your clocks back when you go to bed tonight.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> At least the Riders gave the Esks a game last night. Now watch Calgary take the Esks out of the playoffs next week, right Elaine?


All depends what happens in the games today, Don. If BC wins (no matter what Calgary does), then the Esks finish in second and the Stamps will be playing at Commonwealth next week. If BC loses and the Stamps win ... I'm not too sure what happens. Lions at McMahon? Too confusing for me.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> All depends what happens in the games today, Don. If BC wins (no matter what Calgary does), then the Esks finish in second and the Stamps will be playing at Commonwealth next week. If BC loses and the Stamps win ... I'm not too sure what happens. Lions at McMahon? Too confusing for me.


I'm counting on BC winning so Calgary can kick some Eskie butt! beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> At least the Riders gave the Esks a game last night. Now watch Calgary take the Esks out of the playoffs next week, right Elaine?
> 
> Some words of wisdom on nationalities from John Cleese this morning on SAP. Funny stuff.
> 
> And don't forget to turn your clocks back when you go to bed tonight.


Afternoon, Don. Yes, "Spring ahead and Fall back ........... and don't forget to view SAP whatever the hour" as the old saying goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Rocky will be on his way to the Edmonton Airport on Monday, due to arrive at about 4PM. Not sure if there will be any Edmonton Journal or Calgary Herald reports on hand, but if SAP wants a scoop it shall be there for the taking. One of our doxie pups from the last litter went to BC, and one from litter #3 went to SK, but this is the first of our pups that has gone to AB. That leaves only MB, PEI and Quebec as the provinces in Canada without a doxie pup from Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Hope you are feeling better today Elaine. That Man-flu is almost always nearly fatal. 

I had to scrape ice off my windshield today for the first time this season. It is always such a depressing action to get the big heavy scraper out of the back. It is always much more satisfying to ceremoniously toss it in there sometime in April and put it on hard ignore.

Go Stamps GO!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we just received confirmation that Mayor Stephen Mandel of Edmonton, and the Honourable Evan Berger. Minister of Agriculture and Rural Development, will be on hand to greet Rocky when his plane arrives Monday afternoon. It should be quite the greeting for this little pup. Jim Brown from CBC Radio One in Calgary might be there, but just because he once interviewed Deborah when he was with the CBC Morning Show here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Hope you are feeling better today Elaine. That Man-flu is almost always nearly fatal.
> 
> I had to scrape ice off my windshield today for the first time this season. It is always such a depressing action to get the big heavy scraper out of the back. It is always much more satisfying to ceremoniously toss it in there sometime in April and put it on hard ignore.
> 
> Go Stamps GO!


Afternoon, Kim. We have had sunshine and then a sudden burst of flurries that last for a minute or so ......... followed by sunshine .......... and then back to flurries. At 2C, nothing is sticking, which is fine with me. I am NOT looking forward to the coming of Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has made us a grand Sunday Brunch, so enjoy yourself when you rise to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was up until 1:00 a.m. and set all the clocks back so it was actually 2:00 by the old time but I slept until 6:45 which was actually 7:45, but who knows for sure just what time I did all that.

A surprising video on a chap who made a steam engine entirely out of glass today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Someone forgot to tell the doxies that 7AM on the clocks was actually 6AM body time. Still, they wanted to be fed and taken out ASAP.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I was up until 1:00 a.m. and set all the clocks back so it was actually 2:00 by the old time but I slept until 6:45 which was actually 7:45, but who knows for sure just what time I did all that.
> 
> A surprising video on a chap who made a steam engine entirely out of glass today on SAP.


Yep seven hours of sleep lost every spring and fall.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yep seven hours of sleep lost every spring and fall.tptptptp


Morning, Bob. They must "spring ahead and fall back" a great many more hours in AB than we do in NL to lose that much sleep. 

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

I took great delight in watching BC clobber the Als last night and cinch first place in the CFL west. Now if Calgary can defeat the Esks in Edmonton a week today, my season will be almost complete. I don't really care if it's Calgary or BC in the Grey Cup as I can cheer for either team when the Riders are out, although a Calgary win would be nice. Not sure Elaine would agree though.


----------



## MLeh

You have to know, Don, that as a bred and born Calgarian, my two favourite teams are 'Calgary' and 'Whoever is playing Edmonton'. (Although as I now live on the westcoast and have to live with rabid Canucks fans, I also take some delight in seeing the Canucks lose. BC Lions I have mixed feelings about, as I admire Wally Buono considerably. The media out here is horrendously biased, however, which means as a true 'sports' fan I cannot in good conscience ever jump on the bandwagon).

Morning all.

Kim: I don't have man-flu. Just the flu. Apparently if I had man-flu I'd be dead now, because no one but a man can survive man-flu.


----------



## eMacMan

It pains me to say it but there is a good chance Edmonton will beat Calgary. Calgary's past playoff games point to a glaring team weakness. A good snowstorm at game time and the Stamps season is history.

A bit of sunshine and the Stamps are probably on their way to BC, where thankfully there is no chance at all of snow.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> It pains me to say it but there is a good chance Edmonton will beat Calgary. Calgary's past playoff games point to a glaring team weakness. A good snowstorm at game time and the Stamps season is history.
> 
> A bit of sunshine and the Stamps are probably on their way to BC, where thankfully there is no chance at all of snow.


If that's the case Bob, it will be a Calgary win at 0° in the sunshine:


----------



## groovetube

hmm, never heard of 'man-flu'. But I have something pretty horrendous that seems a flu/cold combo, but all I know is the headache and body aches are unbelievable.

Woe is me.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> hmm, never heard of 'man-flu'. But I have something pretty horrendous that seems a flu/cold combo, but all I know is the headache and body aches are unbelievable.
> 
> Woe is me.


Sorry to hear this, Bob. Were you able to get a flu shot this year?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Bob. Were you able to get a flu shot this year?


well, I could, be a "bob" I guess 

no, no flu shot. I had them last couple yeas and funny enough, I never had such horrible flus until I started getting the flu shot. But perhaps that coincidence. Or, being more around those with small children. Seems too many I know are suddenly popping out little germ catchers


----------



## MLeh

Neither my husband or I have been sick since our daughter left for University in 2007. Thus, when we caught this latest bug, all our medications in the cupboard had expired in 2009 or 2010. (True story).

He gets a flu shot yearly, but I don't because I'm allergic to the egg culture. Our history of getting sick is pretty much identical - if one gets sick the other usually does, but we've been fortunate the past few years with neither of us picking up anything.

We were brought this particular strain by friends visiting from Alberta. She's a grade school teacher, so is exposed to just about everything going around.

I concur on the body aches and headache. 

(groovetube: Man flu is a pejorative phrase used when a man has the flu and tells his wife "If you were as sick as me, you'd be dead", even though she's probably just as sick as he is, but not complaining quite so much.)


----------



## groovetube

MLeh said:


> Neither my husband or I have been sick since our daughter left for University in 2007. Thus, when we caught this latest bug, all our medications in the cupboard had expired in 2009 or 2010. (True story).
> 
> He gets a flu shot yearly, but I don't because I'm allergic to the egg culture. Our history of getting sick is pretty much identical - if one gets sick the other usually does, but we've been fortunate the past few years with neither of us picking up anything.
> 
> We were brought this particular strain by friends visiting from Alberta. She's a grade school teacher, so is exposed to just about everything going around.
> 
> I concur on the body aches and headache.
> 
> (groovetube: Man flu is a pejorative phrase used when a man has the flu and tells his wife "If you were as sick as me, you'd be dead", even though she's probably just as sick as he is, but not complaining quite so much.)


ah. the maaaaan flu. right


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> He gets a flu shot yearly, but I don't because I'm allergic to the egg culture. Our history of getting sick is pretty much identical - if one gets sick the other usually does, but we've been fortunate the past few years with neither of us picking up anything.
> 
> We were brought this particular strain by friends visiting from Alberta. She's a grade school teacher, so is exposed to just about everything going around.


Ditto on the grade school teacher getting everything. Our daughter teaches grade three in the city and gets sick more than her fair share.

As for that flu shot Elaine, this year marks the first year the shot is NOT egg culture and can be taken now by anyone allergic. My doc told me this when I got my shot three weeks back. Perhaps you too can now get the shot?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well, I could, be a "bob" I guess
> 
> no, no flu shot. I had them last couple yeas and funny enough, I never had such horrible flus until I started getting the flu shot. But perhaps that coincidence. Or, being more around those with small children. Seems too many I know are suddenly popping out little germ catchers


Sorry, Tim. Mea culpa. Still, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ditto on the grade school teacher getting everything. Our daughter teaches grade three in the city and gets sick more than her fair share.
> 
> As for that flu shot Elaine, this year marks the first year the shot is NOT egg culture and can be taken now by anyone allergic. My doc told me this when I got my shot three weeks back. Perhaps you too can now get the shot?


Way back when, as I was applying for classroom teaching positions, I was able to say that I had the various childhood diseases (e.g., mumps, measles, etc), which was a plus since I was not going to catch these again and be out on sick leave. Still, when I was teaching, the common cold was something that was an occupational hazard, as Don's daughter may attest to. Such is Life.

Getting my flu shot on the 22nd. Seems late this year, but we have not had a case of real flu yet in St.John's so we might be safe. We shall see.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, Tim. Mea culpa. Still, I hope you feel better soon.


Np, chalk it up the time change


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Np, chalk it up the time change


OK. :lmao:

Still, the thing that I most hate about the change of time is that now the sun is setting and it is slowly starting to get dark. It is a nice sunset forming, and at 5C now, it was a nice day to be outside. But now it is getting dark.  Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Speak with you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

Just watching some old James Bond movies here. Bought the entire collection two years ago and am slowly getting through it.

It's not as cold here tonight as it was the last couple of nights.

Cheers


----------



## KC4

A late Good Day Shang!

I was out most of the day getting photos of buffalo herds in deep thistles and freezing cold. I can't say which is worse. Old rusty barbed wire was a joy to contend with as well. I hope at least a few shots were worth it. 

Yes, I was but shouldn't have been, surprised by the time change this morning, I was raring to go for a 9 a.m. appointment....at 8:00 a.m. Oh, well, at least I wasn't late.

We went to see my brother-in-law's band play last night, with their last set being ~1:00 a.m. , so it was a late night and I forgot to switch the clocks before I placed my head down on the pillow. 

Sorry to hear you've been struck with the flu Tim - Hope you recover soon.
Elaine - Hope you are feeling better by now.


I have had my flu shot this year already, given by my Mother-in-law's doctor to my M-I-L, my sister-in-law and me, the latter two because we are primary care-givers for my aging M-I-L, but I would have qualified as "high risk" anyway on my own. 

No side effects whatsoever for me, and I am sensitive to the egg base as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Just watching some old James Bond movies here. Bought the entire collection two years ago and am slowly getting through it.
> 
> It's not as cold here tonight as it was the last couple of nights.
> 
> Cheers


"The name is Tilt ........ James Tilt."


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> A late Good Day Shang!
> 
> I was out most of the day getting photos of buffalo herds in deep thistles and freezing cold. I can't say which is worse. Old rusty barbed wire was a joy to contend with as well. I hope at least a few shots were worth it.
> 
> Yes, I was but shouldn't have been, surprised by the time change this morning, I was raring to go for a 9 a.m. appointment....at 8:00 a.m. Oh, well, at least I wasn't late.
> 
> We went to see my brother-in-law's band play last night, with their last set being ~1:00 a.m. , so it was a late night and I forgot to switch the clocks before I placed my head down on the pillow.
> 
> Sorry to hear you've been struck with the flu Tim - Hope you recover soon.
> Elaine - Hope you are feeling better by now.
> 
> 
> I have had my flu shot this year already, given by my Mother-in-law's doctor to my M-I-L, my sister-in-law and me, the latter two because we are primary care-givers for my aging M-I-L, but I would have qualified as "high risk" anyway on my own.
> 
> No side effects whatsoever for me, and I am sensitive to the egg base as well.


Kim, I would love to see some of those pics. I have only seen a bison up close once outside of Winnipeg, MB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has made us a warming breakfast to help us get going this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, love yesterday's puppie pics. Yes, "ya gotta love them". :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, love yesterday's puppie pics. Yes, "ya gotta love them". :love2::love2::love2:


Stay tuned Marc, there are many more to come on SAP. 



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I would love to see some of those pics. I have only seen a bison up close once outside of Winnipeg, MB.


Marc, I just happen to have a collection of buffalo pics I've shot over the years. Are these two 'up close' enough for you?


----------



## MLeh

Morning, all. 

Bison or buffalo? I was always taught that 'horns up' is bison, and 'horns down' is buffalo. In any case, I always enjoy my glimpses of (whatever they are) when driving east of Edmonton, but I've never stopped for a photo. Nice shots, Don.


----------



## SINC

Well Elaine, as I understand it, the term buffalo is incorrect as the proper term is indeed bison. Apparently buffalo was a term used by early Europeans when they arrived in NA. A buffalo is the correct term for the only two species that exist, the Cape buffalo in S. Africa and the Water buffalo in Asia.

I spend a lot of time at Wood Buffalo National Park where I take most of my pics. When you drive by the park on highway 16 east of Edmonton, the highway splits the park in two. The North American Bison are located on the north side of the highway. On the south side of the highway, the park is reserved for the Wood Bison, found in the wild in Wood Buffalo Park north of Fort McMurray. They are kept separately to prevent inter-breeding.

Why both parks use the wrong term 'buffalo' in their proper names is a mystery, although I suspect it is because most folks call them that unwittingly.

I have never heard of the 'horns up, horns down' theory, but since there are only two types in North America they are easily identifiable by their 'humps'. The Wood Bison, (shown below), have their 'hump' in front of the front legs and are generally larger due to their body length, while the North American Bison (pictured above) carries its 'hump' behind the front legs. Both have upturned horns, although the North American Bison's horns tend to be more 'curved' than those of the Wood Bison.


----------



## MLeh

Just goes to show ... ask a newspaperman a question, get an answer!

The 'horns up/horns down' was something I was taught back in grade school, so I guess I had a pedantic teacher who was on a crusade.


----------



## eMacMan

Loved the Red Green clip on SAP. Led me to this one: 
Red Green - Unsafe - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the bottom pic of the bison was what I remembered ............ and that was back in the summer of 1970. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was out walking the pups, so I missed 4PM tea here in St.John's. Still, it is nearly 4PM in the GTA. Anyone interested???


----------



## tilt

I would love some, Marc, thank you. Make mine Ginger-Lemon please if you don't mind.

So how is life treating you?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I would love some, Marc, thank you. Make mine Ginger-Lemon please if you don't mind.
> 
> So how is life treating you?
> 
> Cheers


Coming right up, Mohan.

All goes well here as we pass the half way point of this semester. As well, I convinced my son and wife to exchange local Christmas/Hanukkah gifts in the forms of contributions to local charities (e.g., The Salvation Army, United Way, The School Lunch Association and the various food banks). So, my C and H shopping is basically complete. We don't need any more stuff in this house, and in the past we have exchanged gifts to international and national charities. This year, we are staying close to home with our gift giving.

How is your job search coming along, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all. I am just waiting for a chap to come over after he's off work at 5:00 to look at Crystal's old Xterra she has for sale. (Dad gets to do all the sales work. ) I sure hope it sells as there is no room to park the darn thing off street over the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Afternoon all. I am just waiting for a chap to come over after he's off work at 5:00 to look at Crystal's old Xterra she has for sale. (Dad gets to do all the sales work. ) I sure hope it sells as there is no room to park the darn thing off street over the winter.


Good luck, Don. I am sure that you are a fine sales person. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Rocky made it to Edmonton. This was a big fanfare for him and now he is the toast of Sherwood Park. His new owners have said that they have had at least 20 neighbors drop by just for a brief glimps of him, in that he is the first Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Sherwood Park. I find that hard to believe, but Deborah said that there were none registered with the CKC there, so it might be true. 

Don, I could send you a picture of him and his great-aunt Daisy if you want some SAP puppy pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Marc, pics are always welcome for SAP, so please send them along. I learned long ago to never turn down an opportunity. It sometimes takes me weeks or months to use them, but use them I do, especially puppies. 

On another note, I sold Crystal's Xterra tonight to a student at the U of A who is shipping it to Ghana to use in his home village when he returns to his people as an educated man. It's second life will be an interesting time. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, pics are always welcome for SAP, so please send them along. I learned long ago to never turn down an opportunity. It sometimes takes me weeks or months to use them, but use them I do, especially puppies.
> 
> On another note, I sold Crystal's Exterra tonight to a student at the U of A who is shipping it to Ghana to use in his home village when he returns to his people as an educated man. It's second life will be an interesting time. Go figure.


Cool. I guess her Exterra will not mind the lack of cold in the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO seems to have slept in, so I shall fill the void with some freshly baked goodies, along with some cereals and home-made Irish and Scottish oatmeal. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here are a couple of pics of Rocky, now called Stanley, along with his great-aunt Daisy, as we were getting him ready to ship to Sherwood Park, AB. He looks just like his dad, and the folks in SP are thrilled to have one of our doxies in their neighborhood. Foxhaven Way will now be free of foxes and badgers. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, not sure why I always misspell Exterra, it should be Xterra. Hard habit to break but it is corrected in my first post.

A real treat this morning in the SAP video where a choir imitates a thunderstorm with only their voices and their hands. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, not sure why I always misspell Exterra, it should be Xterra. Hard habit to break but it is corrected in my first post.
> 
> A real treat this morning in the SAP video where a choir imitates a thunderstorm with only their voices and their hands. Amazing.


Misspelled is my middle name, Don, so I did not catch it either.


----------



## Rps

morning all. on our way back tomorrow to bville. hope all have a great day.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! Hope all are doing well! 

Another busy day for me so I shan't dawdle long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. on our way back tomorrow to bville. hope all have a great day.


Afternoon, Rp. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang! Hope all are doing well!
> 
> Another busy day for me so I shan't dawdle long.


Afternoon, Kim. Take a moment to smell the roses. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful afternoon here in St.John's, with 11C temps. Won't see those sort of Spring-like temps for a great many months. Still, took the two doxie pups outside on respective leashes. All they wanted to do is chase leaves as they fell from the trees. Cute.


----------



## SINC

In an hour it is off to the doc for me for my quarterly check up. That puts a hole in my afternoon for sure. Now as long as he doesn't put a hole in me, we're good.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> In an hour it is off to the doc for me for my quarterly check up. That puts a hole in my afternoon for sure. Now as long as he doesn't put a hole in me, we're good.


Good luck, Don. Keep your nose clean ........... and without problems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Was outside with my telescope viewing the near full moon and Jupiter, both high in the southern sky. A clear night and 8C temps with no wind make this a great night for stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful morning here, with sunshine and 6C temps, so I shall take my OtHD Breakfast outside to enjoy the last of Fall's colors.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Must be nice Marc, it is much too cold here for doing anything outside. Today on SAP, an intimate look at country singer and Medicine Hat native Terry Clark at her performance in Athabasca, an hour or so up the road from us. And don't mess with the cops in South Africa as today's video shows a bad guy who tried to run get his reward.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Still a fine day here with 9C temps and beautiful sunshine. There are flowers in the garden that are starting to bloom once again. By next week, their short-lived rebirth shall be ended, but it is nice to see these sorts of temps this late in Nov.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM here in St.John's, and thus, the start of High Tea Time in Canada. Anyone interested when it is 4PM in your locale just let me know and we shall have a fresh pot of your favorite tea ready and waiting for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Want to take the doxies out to Churchill Park, one at a time, to see if any of them notice the full moon. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Marc : Beware the Ware Weiner...I hear they sleep in buns during the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc : Beware the Ware Weiner...I hear they sleep in buns during the day.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Good one, Kim. With Stanley now in Sherwood Park, AB, the Edmonton area is now under a Ware Weiner/Weredoxie alert. Luckily, no pups are in the Calgary area ..................... yet ..................... Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is happening here in St.John's as I write. A nice day for a fine breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Since the topic of late appears to be about dogs (who'da thunk it in the Shang?) it seems apprapo that SAP's video of the day features two dogs dining in a busy restaurant that is sure to put a smile on your face.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Since the topic of late appears to be about dogs (who'da thunk it in the Shang?) it seems apprapo that SAP's video of the day features two dogs dining in a busy restaurant that is sure to put a smile on your face.


Afternoon, Don. Talking about dogs in The Shang????  Oh, the humanity.

I have seen that video about three times and each time it is as funny as the first. So, off to get some coffee and see it for a 4th time.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Just a bit past 4PM tea for you, but might I interest you in a new blend of green tea we just got for the Cafe Chez Marc?


----------



## Sonal

Is it an energizing blend? Gordan and I have a ballroom dance lesson this evening, so I could use a little extra energy.


----------



## Cameo

Hello!!!!! How is everyone? I am at meeting so sneaking on the internet to say hi


----------



## SINC

Hey Jeanne, nice to see you. It's been a while.


----------



## Cameo

Hoping to be back online in the new year. Been working like crazy, life is finally going forward with all of us in the house now working. Tired though.

Miss you all


----------



## SINC

We miss you too, Jeanne. Come back soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Is it an energizing blend? Gordan and I have a ballroom dance lesson this evening, so I could use a little extra energy.


That calls for a Super Sonal Special.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hoping to be back online in the new year. Been working like crazy, life is finally going forward with all of us in the house now working. Tired though.
> 
> Miss you all


Evening, Jeanne. So good to hear from you once again, especially with good news. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for a quite Remembrance Day moment together in peace and friendship. Lest we Forget. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, please remember to take a moment to honour those who gave their lives for us. SAP has a fine poem this morning to do just that.

Not to mention a TV commercial with a twist and a wee bit of humour too.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from the War Memorial here in St.John's, and a short trip to the Royal Canadian Legion, where I took a Korean War vet to pay his respects ....... and to share a drink in the honor of those who have fought and lost their lives in the various wars Canadians have faced. I drank a Coke in honor of those who also survived and were with us today.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


Chilly. It's 3C here. I am not emotionally ready to deal with winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Chilly. It's 3C here. I am not emotionally ready to deal with winter.


Sunny and 9C here this afternoon, but I too am NOT ready for winter, either emotionally or physically.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Morning all, please remember to take a moment to honour those who gave their lives for us.


Done! Have pics to show for it. (see Marc's Remembrance Day thread this year) 

Hi Jeanne! Nice to see you in the Shang! 

Sonal - Let me know how you like the dancing lessons. I've been ballroom dance curious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. I shall check out the pics shortly. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have tutoring at 9AM tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Kim, nice shots in the November 11 thread, good job.

Marc, that tutoring of yours starts at 5:30 a.m. our time. 

Take a trip with 'BOB' on SAP's video today. It will leave you with a smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Kim, nice shots in the November 11 thread, good job.
> 
> Marc, that tutoring of yours starts at 5:30 a.m. our time.
> 
> Take a trip with 'BOB' on SAP's video today. It will leave you with a smile.


Yes, Don, that is correct. Off to tutor after a quick JO breakfast. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A quiet night here in St.John's ......... which I hope is spreading westward. We all need a bit of quiet and reflective moments in our lives.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah is on the phone with a fine German woman who lives in Edmonton and wants one of our puppies. If we agree to ship Maggie to her, then that would make only St.Albert as the part of the Greater Edmonton Area without one of our doxies. Sadly, there are no more puppies for you. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to your Sunday. An interesting new tradition to celebrate Christmas is offered as the lead item on SAP today. Who knows, it might just catch on. And a man in Argentina builds his home out of plastic bottles in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and welcome to your Sunday. An interesting new tradition to celebrate Christmas is offered as the lead item on SAP today. Who knows, it might just catch on. And a man in Argentina builds his home out of plastic bottles in our video.


Morning, Don. This is what we are doing this Christmas. No more stuff!!! As well, whereas in the past we have given gifts of goats or wells through agencies such as CARE, UNICEF, Save the Children, etc, this year we are giving locally -- to food banks in need of cash, to the School Lunch Association, the the Salvation Army, etc. The only Christmas shopping we are going to do is on American Thankgiving when we shall go to a local supermarket, get a load of non-perishable food and then drop it off at a local food bank.

Not sure if I want to live in a plastic bottle home, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has left us on our own this morning, so I figure that I shall make some coffee and leave out a make-it-yourself buffet. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting SAP note -- there is only myself and someone from Huntington Beach, CA online at SAP right now. Talk about two sides of the continent.


----------



## groovetube

sure could use that, back from the US of A and feeling a little worse for wear.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> sure could use that, back from the US of A and feeling a little worse for wear.


Welcome back, Tim. What can I get you to help you get back into fighting form?


----------



## SINC

Perhaps a little hair of the dog that bit you, Tim? beejacon


----------



## groovetube

indeed sinc. They free pour down there they don't seem to use those measuring things. So the single malts were too... good.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang... (muted tone for Tim) 

Hazy, cold day here in Calgary. Good time to get things done - indoors.

Don - Off to check out SAP in a few minutes.

Marc - Two of your doxies in Alberta! Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Perhaps a little hair of the dog that bit you, Tim? beejacon


A fine idea, Don. Tim might partake some our "mixtures" at The Hair of the Doxie Den, fully certified by the ehMacLand Liquer Association, the Canadian Medical Association, and the fine folks at Jiffy Lube.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang... (muted tone for Tim)
> 
> Hazy, cold day here in Calgary. Good time to get things done - indoors.
> 
> Don - Off to check out SAP in a few minutes.
> 
> Marc - Two of your doxies in Alberta! Woot!


Yes, but this is the pup that we suggested you take for Kacey. Thus, there shall be no pup left to be in your Calgary home. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine day for gardening. I am not going to bother with the leaves just yet, since some are still on the trees. However, some of Deborah's plants have died back to the point when their stalks might be cut and then composted. 

We did make a little piles of freshly fallen leaves and watched the pups try to run over the pile. It was not until their mom raced right through the pile of leaves did they get the idea of this game. Sunny and 9C so we all had a good time outside.


----------



## eMacMan

Saw a large flock of Cedar Wax Wings yesterday. Photo shows just a handful from a very large flock.
View attachment 22050


----------



## SINC

Bob, are those Cedar or Bohemian waxwings? It's hard to tell from your pic as I can't blow it up enough, but the shape leads me to think they are Bohemian. The Bohemian is shown below with the berry (top) while the Cedar is at bottom. Can you tell from your original?


----------



## eMacMan

Oops! Definitely Bohemian. We do get both in this area and I never remember which is which.


----------



## SINC

I can usually tell even from a distance by the body shape as the body of the Bohemian is squat, not longer like the Cedar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah has been making some Texas-style chili all day, with Alberta grade A beef, in honor of the Calgary Stampeder quarterback Drew Tate, who is from Texas. She has timed it so that we might eat just as they kick-off to start the Calgary/Edmonton game.

I think Montreal is beatable this year, so I shall pull for the underdog Ti-Cats in that game, and for Calgary to go all the way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing OT victory for Hamilton. One has to give them credit for this victory. Now, we shall see if Calgary can do the same ......... but in regulation time.


----------



## SINC

Agreed, I too was cheering for Hamilton and also for Calgary. Can they do it in Edmonton? Perhaps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Agreed, I too was cheering for Hamilton and also for Calgary. Can they do it in Edmonton? Perhaps.


That second quarter really hurt Calgary. Hopefully, they will pick up their scoring in the last 13+ minutes. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Calgary seemed more determined than Edmonton to start those winter golf trips. 

Looks like BC will be playing at home for the Cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Calgary seemed more determined than Edmonton to start those winter golf trips.
> 
> Looks like BC will be playing at home for the Cup.


The Edmonton Eskimos capitalized on shoddy tackling and turnovers to beat the Calgary Stampeders 33-19 in the CFL's West Division semifinal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I am going for Winnipeg and Edmonton next week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We are eating our chili in silence. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I'm with Bob, (and likely Elaine too). beejacon

BC against Winnipeg in BC in two weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm with Bob, (and likely Elaine too). beejacon
> 
> BC against Winnipeg in BC in two weeks.


Well, I shall root for Winnipeg to keep things a bit balanced.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful sunrise this morning. Sunny blue skies with a chilly 2C outside makes for the start of a great day. JO is back on the job and has breakfast waiting for us this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, too bad Calgary lost, but c'est la vie. The video on SAP this morning was one I was looking for to run November 11, but could not find. A couple of days late, but worth watching nonetheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, too bad Calgary lost, but c'est la vie. The video on SAP this morning was one I was looking for to run November 11, but could not find. A couple of days late, but worth watching nonetheless.


Morning, Don. Great clip. Lest we forget ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, checking your little globe on SAP, seems we are the only folks in North America online at that site. Fitting and proper, if you ask me. On to 2 million views. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, checking your little globe on SAP, seems we are the only folks in North America online at that site. Fitting and proper, if you ask me. On to 2 million views. Paix, mon ami.


You do know that you can click on that globe to enlarge it and get much more detailed information, don't you?


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, you are in early today.


----------



## Sonal

Was online finishing a writing assignment--thought I'd stop in and say hello. It's due this morning. Nothing like the last minute for getting things done.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You do know that you can click on that globe to enlarge it and get much more detailed information, don't you?


No, I did not know this, Don. Must check it out to see what happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Was online finishing a writing assignment--thought I'd stop in and say hello. It's due this morning. Nothing like the last minute for getting things done.


Morning, Sonal. You are like some of my students ........... those who wait until the last moment to send in an assignment.  Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No, I did not know this, Don. Must check it out to see what happens.


If you click on the little symbol marked with an arrow, you get an enlarged version with much more detail as shown.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you click on the little symbol marked with an arrow, you get an enlarged version with much more detail as shown.


Interesting stats also on the map with the red dots. Gives detailed breakdowns of the provincial and state views from Canada and the US.


----------



## Rps

morning all. just a quick note to say hi. it has been a wild week here. on thursday tovah has a routine test which turned into a nightmare... durint the test she has 7 grand mals and fell into respiratory arrest...12 hours later we got her of the respiratory. she is home now and is quite weak and zomewhat confused but is getting better each day, so i will be busy looking after her. take care and i hope i can get back to chatting on a regular basis in december. Go Bombers......


----------



## MLeh

That sounds like a horrible experience for all concerned, Rp. All the best to both of you as you nurse Tovah back to health.


----------



## Sonal

Sorry to hear that, RP. Hoping Tovah's recovery goes smoothly. All the best to you both.


----------



## KC4

Oh dear Rp.. That sounds awful. I'm glad Tovah is getting better now. Hope she is back to her usual self quickly after that episode.


----------



## SINC

Best wishes to you both Rp as Tovah regains her health. A scary experience indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. just a quick note to say hi. it has been a wild week here. on thursday tovah has a routine test which turned into a nightmare... durint the test she has 7 grand mals and fell into respiratory arrest...12 hours later we got her of the respiratory. she is home now and is quite weak and zomewhat confused but is getting better each day, so i will be busy looking after her. take care and i hope i can get back to chatting on a regular basis in december. Go Bombers......


Truly sorry to hear this news, Rp. Hopefully, Tovah shall continue to improve. She shall be in my prayers. How are you and MayBelle holding up?


----------



## KC4

Kacey's ship is now on a long voyage to Agadir, Morocco. They just left Las Palmas, Mallorca, which wasn't on the scheduled itinerary. 

They became waylaid in Barcelona a few days due to weather and ship maintenance issues and were forced to change routes to make up for lost sailing days.

Kacey earned her first port suspension (confined to the ship while others have shore leave) for breaking into the ship's aft pantry (small kitchen) when it was locked and off limits for student use.

The story goes like this: (ahem) The pantry had been locked (when the pro-crew was not in attendance) for the past few weeks as the result of "somebody" leaving nasty messes behind. Normally, this was the student's pantry to use in off hours to get themselves a snack, raid the fridge for leftovers, make coffee or tea, etc. The students were charged with the responsibility of finding a workable solution to this situation, but it had yet to be reached.

The kids have some very long hard days and are typically quite tired. Kacey slept through lunch (which is hard to believe because meal time is a raucous event) and when she awoke, realized that she missed it and there were no leftovers. One of the other Moms visiting Barcelona brought Kacey a box of Annie's Mac & cheese - a treat from home. Kacey decided that this was the time to use it. 

Since the pantry was locked, she had to noodle her skinny body through the pantry service window. She covertly cooked her Mac & cheese and was in the process of eating it, when she was busted, mid-chew, by one of the pro-crew. 

Hopefully her port suspension gave her time to reflect on her pasta-poor decision and she will not again, resort to B, E & E (Break, Entering and Eating) again. Sheesh.

To add injury to insult, I now hear that many, including Kacey, have come down with the flu. A veritable ship of flus. This will not excuse any of them from school or ship duty. Hopefully, they are all feeling better by Morocco. I understand that a camel adventure awaits them!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Sorry to hear of Kacey's suspension and flu. Hopefuly, she will be feeling better soon and earn that "camel adventure".


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, found that item about the Kraft Food for Families program very interesting. I voted for the two food banks in NL and the one in St.A. in your honor. The listing of food banks being supported is helpful in my Christmas shopping since Deborah has brothers and sisters in the AB and BC communities listed, so we will try to convince everyone that we don't need anything for Christmas and if they would, they could send some money to the food banks in their communities rather than to send us stuff. Merci, mon ami.

SAP is always sharing and always educating.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, found that item about the Kraft Food for Families program very interesting. I voted for the two food banks in NL and the one in St.A. in your honor. The listing of food banks being supported is helpful in my Christmas shopping since Deborah has brothers and sisters in the AB and BC communities listed, so we will try to convince everyone that we don't need anything for Christmas and if they would, they could send some money to the food banks in their communities rather than to send us stuff. Merci, mon ami.
> 
> SAP is always sharing and always educating.


Marc, (and anyone else who wants to assist), do be aware that every time you vote each day that food bank gets $1 from Kraft. Since the program runs to Jan. 31, 2012, you are entitled to register each day which adds up to a lot of money.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, (and anyone else who wants to assist), do be aware that every time you vote each day that food bank gets $1 from Kraft. Since the program runs to Jan. 31, 2012, you are entitled to register each day which adds up to a lot of money.


Yes, I saw that feature as well. So, I shall spread my votes around between the food bank in St.A and the two here in NL. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have replayed that video clip of the little boy in Belgium about five times ............ and each time I get a lump in my throat. A great item for SAP.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I have replayed that video clip of the little boy in Belgium about five times ............ and each time I get a lump in my throat. A great item for SAP.


I've had over a dozen requests for copies of the video this morning alone, so I ripped the You Tube version and made a QT movie of it if you want a copy to keep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I've had over a dozen requests for copies of the video this morning alone, so I ripped the You Tube version and made a QT movie of it if you want a copy to keep.


That would be great, Don. I found it on YouTube just in case. Merci, mon ami. Lest we forget.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That would be great, Don. I found it on YouTube just in case. Merci, mon ami. Lest we forget.


Your copy is in the mail.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Your copy is in the mail.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Just so you don't think I've been kidding you in the weather thread about our snow, winter has indeed arrived:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGgapiJc4_8


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just so you don't think I've been kidding you in the weather thread about our snow, winter has indeed arrived:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGgapiJc4_8


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and pouring rain here, Don. If we got that sort of snow here, you would see doxies running about having a grand old time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like there shall not be another one of our doxies in the greater Edmonton area. The woman who was going to buy our doxie is 90, and her grand daughter feels that she is a bit old to care for the dog, since they have been known to live until they were 15 years of age. I have a feeling that they also felt our doxies were mini doxies, that only got up to 12 pounds. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Deborah needs my help to groom some of our doxies, and since I am allergice to doxie dander, I am in no shape to do much else after helping her. So, see you all at breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Seems as if JO is back on the job, and has made us a fine breakfast. Let us be thankful and enjoy, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A cool start to the day with lots of snow here now. SAP today features a weather map that gives info for spots across the continental US and most of Canada. Sadly though it does not cover most of Atlantic Canada, just from Fredericton west to Vancouver.

A special treat this morning with our audio today's chuckle with a poem from an Aussie bush poet that is guaranteed to make you laugh, or even cringe depending on your gender. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. A cool start to the day with lots of snow here now. SAP today features a weather map that gives info for spots across the continental US and most of Canada. Sadly though it does not cover most of Atlantic Canada, just from Fredericton west to Vancouver.
> 
> A special treat this morning with our audio today's chuckle with a poem from an Aussie bush poet that is guaranteed to make you laugh, or even cringe depending on your gender. beejacon


Morning, Don. Yes, I just saw the map and realized that most of Atlantic Canada is missing. Such is Life. Still, if I want to know what the weather is outside, I go outside. 

Foggy and 11C outside just now.


----------



## CubaMark

Windy and pretty darn chilly here in Zacatecas, despite my weather widget claiming it's +10 C. The last "care package" from home included some nice, thick, warm socks... _moms are great..._


----------



## SINC

Morning Mark, congrats on the new MBP in your future.


----------



## groovetube

looks like we get another warm day here in much hated toronto, but apparently a cold front will move in this evening dropping things into the single digits. Perish the thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Windy and pretty darn chilly here in Zacatecas, despite my weather widget claiming it's +10 C. The last "care package" from home included some nice, thick, warm socks... _moms are great..._


Morning, Mark. Hopefully, before too long, you will get a position here in Canada ........ and then +10C in mid-November will seem warm. Bonne chance, mi amigo. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> looks like we get another warm day here in much hated toronto, but apparently a cold front will move in this evening dropping things into the single digits. Perish the thought.


Morning, Tim. How is Life treating you today .......... other than bringing you some nice temps?

11C with fog here in St.John's, which is warm for us at this time of the month of November.


----------



## Rps

morning all. tovah is feeling a bit better today and we appreciate your well wishes. seeing the doctor today so hopefully that will bring some good news. i am hoping that we can get back to windsor soon s it is a ranch and having everything on the same floor will help. take care all


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear Tovah is on the mend Rp, that must be a relief.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Morning Mark, congrats on the new MBP in your future.


Thanks, Don. It still has quite a journey ahead of it, but I'm thinking positively, hoping it arrives in one piece. Best of all, my 2008 MB now appears to be back in working order, so my wife will no longer be surfing on her iPod...


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Rp - Glad to see Tova's health is improving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. tovah is feeling a bit better today and we appreciate your well wishes. seeing the doctor today so hopefully that will bring some good news. i am hoping that we can get back to windsor soon s it is a ranch and having everything on the same floor will help. take care all


That is good news, Rp. Hopefully, the doctor will provide you both with some more good news. Tovah and you are in our prayers. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Rp - Glad to see Tova's health is improving.


Afternoon, Kim. How is Kacey's flu? How are you feeling?


----------



## eMacMan

Thought Marc would enjoy this one.

View attachment 22061


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Thought Marc would enjoy this one.
> 
> View attachment 22061


Good one, Bob. Actually, I am against dressing up my doxies .......... although Deborah gets them "cute" outfits every Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM tea here in NL, but it is nearing that time in the Eastern Timezone. Anyone interested? Still 11C here so I am not rushing to have hot tea just yet.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Bob. Actually, I am against dressing up my doxies .......... although Deborah gets them "cute" outfits every Christmas.


I'm with you on that one Marc. I cringe every time I see dogs visibly unhappy, uncomfortable and humiliated in costumes. Most dogs are just good natured enough to endure it while most cats will have none of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm with you on that one Marc. I cringe every time I see dogs visibly unhappy, uncomfortable and humiliated in costumes. Most dogs are just good natured enough to endure it while most cats will have none of it.


True. Our doxies just sit there until she takes the pics of them and then they shake off the costume.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I forgot to tell you that I received the clip of the little boy in Belgium. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I forgot to tell you that I received the clip of the little boy in Belgium. Merci, mon ami.


I wasn't sure if you would or not as the address I had on file used to be the MUN one, but it was Sympatico if I recall. Glad to know it works.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I wasn't sure if you would or not as the address I had on file used to be the MUN one, but it was Sympatico if I recall. Glad to know it works.


Yes, but I transferred it to my MUN email address so that I have access to it at all times since the Sympatico address is on my other computer with Windows XP.

Strange, but I am now using an HP computer with Windows 7, with my old Dell having XP, since Stephen has the MBP in TO, and pics that are posted in The Shang or in The Humorous Picture thread can't be viewed in Windows 7, but can be seen in XP. Not sure how to change that since I use the HP more since it is faster. Deborah's iMac is not yet up and running here so I can't use that one.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> True. Our doxies just sit there until she takes the pics of them and then they shake off the costume.
> 
> How are you today?


I'm doing OK today thanks Marc. How about you?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm doing OK today thanks Marc. How about you?


Doing well, Kim. Sadly, the pup that was destined for Edmonton is now not going on that journey. With Kacey at sea, a doxie puppy on board ship would not be a good Christmas gift. Well, there is always animal research departments that would love a live pup to experiment upon if we can't find a good home for her. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Marc, another Just For Laughs video is up on SAP just for you today. It's one I had not ever seen. that and an update on the Mad Hatter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I love the Just for Laughs show, so I shall check out SAP once the coffee brews.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has made us a simple OtHD Breakfast, sort of a buffet-style make your own meal. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a chuckle over that J for L prank. Loved the puppies pics as well. However, I put my hat on the old fashioned way.


----------



## Dr.G.

If a rolling stone will gather no moss, will a closed mouth gather no feet???


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> If a rolling stone will gather no moss, will a closed mouth gather no feet???


Cain and Perry might beg to differ. Are the republirats supporting these guys in hopes of getting BO re-elected?


Sorry bout the politics. Will try to avoid the US election over the next short eternity.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Cain and Perry might beg to differ. Are the republirats supporting these guys in hopes of getting BO re-elected?
> 
> 
> Sorry bout the politics. Will try to avoid the US election over the next short eternity.


Very true, Bob. :lmao::clap::lmao: Still, I am voting for Pres. Obama in the state of Georgia.

So, how is Life treating you these days? I see you folks are getting cold temps and even some snow. 11C this afternoon with full sunshine here in St.John's, but I fear that this won't last.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to root for Winnipeg and Edmonton this coming Sunday. We shall see if either team makes it to the finals.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I am going to root for Winnipeg and Edmonton this coming Sunday. We shall see if either team makes it to the finals.


I will join you in rooting for Winnipeg, but it will be BC in the west final.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will join you in rooting for Winnipeg, but it will be BC in the west final.


We shall see, Don. Deborah is rooting for both Winnipeg and Edmonton, having lived in those two cities. She also lived in Vancouver, but will only root for BC if neither the Blue Bombers or Esks don't make it to the finals. We shall see.

Is your snow gone yet? Showed the clip to Deborah, who commented -- "Typical for Edmonton and Calgary this time of the year."


----------



## MLeh

Snow that falls in November in Edmonton is usually there until at least April, Marc.

I'm through cheering for any particular team, so I'm just watching the games and enjoying the athleticism. May the best team win, and hopefully someone 'wins' rather than the other team 'losing'.


----------



## SINC

To be clear, I did not state BC would win the west, I meant I would be rooting for BC, that's all. 

And yes, our snow is here to stay unless something really unusual happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> To be clear, I did not state BC would win the west, I meant I would be rooting for BC, that's all.
> 
> And yes, our snow is here to stay unless something really unusual happens.


Well, we shall see, Don ............ about who shall win in the western conference and if your snow will be there until Spring. Usually, snow that falls in November here is washed away by rain in late Nov. So, good luck. I am hoping for another green Christmas, just like last year ........... but that is doubtful. Again, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Making myself some post-4PM herbal tea. Anyone interested now ............ or when it is 4PM where you are today?


----------



## Sonal

It's 4PM somewhere. 

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## groovetube

afternoon. I could use some herbal tea. I think I'll make a pot of peppermint...


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> afternoon. I could use some herbal tea. I think I'll make a pot of peppermint...


Evening, Tim. Guess I am behind in my tea making today. Deborah and I had to take the two doxie pups for their shots, and then we went out to dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's 4PM somewhere.
> 
> Afternoon everyone.


Evening, Sonal. Cool avatar. Still want some tea???


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, read your post in the Weather thread about the snow in the Edmonton area. Interesting, but the folks who have one of our doxie pups in Sherwood Park called a half hour ago wanting to know how the pups do in snow. We told her that while our doxies hate rain, they actually like snow. When she asked how they might do outside in a "blizzard", Deborah asked how much snow was forecast. She said 10-15cm. We told her that the pup would be fine. A blizzard here is over 30cm of snow blown about by winds up to or over 100km/h ............. and all of our doxies have survived. So, this will be the first doxie to experience snow this year. 

Good luck, mon ami. Have you put snow tires on your car yet?


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, the blizzard will hit here about midnight with the heaviest snow and highest winds will hit at 7:00a.m. Right at the morning rush hour. Crystal leaves for her school at 7:20 a.m. She left this morning at that time and is still not home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, the blizzard will hit here about midnight with the heaviest snow and highest winds will hit at 7:00a.m. Right at the morning rush hour. Crystal leaves for her school at 7:20 a.m. She left this morning at that time and is still not home.


She has been gone all day? Or, am I reading your posting incorrectly?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a nice "wake up call" breakfast for us today to help get us going on a fine note. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. JO has a nice "wake up call" breakfast for us today to help get us going on a fine note. Enjoy.


At this late hour, I am still awake pondering today's class. So many concerns, so many positions and goals, among a scant 30 students. But many are future leaders. Oh, that is why I lose sleep and ponder...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr T said:


> At this late hour, I am still awake pondering today's class. So many concerns, so many positions and goals, among a scant 30 students. But many are future leaders. Oh, that is why I lose sleep and ponder...


Dr T, I know the feeling. What exactly do you teach and where do you teach? Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, today on SAP is a great tip for garlic lovers as our video shows how to peel a head of garlic in 10 seconds and a chuckle about a man with one ear.

Now we batten down the hatches as our big blizzard is just about upon us as it has reached the south side of Edmonton. Nothing here just yet, but soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all, today on SAP is a great tip for garlic lovers as our video shows how to peel a head of garlic in 10 seconds and a chuckle about a man with one ear.
> 
> Now we batten down the hatches as our big blizzard is just about upon us as it has reached the south side of Edmonton. Nothing here just yet, but soon.


Afternoon, Don. That is an amazing idea re garlic. I must try it sometime, since we use garlic quite often here in our home.

Good luck with your snowstorm. Hopefully, you don't have far to drive today ....... and luckily, you don't have a doxie pup to try and coax outside in this weather.

7C with some light rain, and I am having a tough time getting any of our doxies to venture far outside. Wimps .............


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Don - Good luck with the snowstorm - I hope it doesn't roll through here. I am not ready for a blizzard yet, unless it's from Dairy Queen.

Marc - Then again, if all the doxies agree to go outside, then you'll have to contend with a houseful of wet wieners! What's worse?


----------



## eMacMan

So a bit before noon the snow clears and I spend about 40 minutes shoveling getting the key driveway area clear. Come in to grab a drink and rest a bit before continuing to shovel.

You have probably already guessed what I saw when I glanced out the window.

View attachment 22074


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone. Just a few flurries around here.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Don - Good luck with the snowstorm - I hope it doesn't roll through here. I am not ready for a blizzard yet, unless it's from Dairy Queen.
> 
> Marc - Then again, if all the doxies agree to go outside, then you'll have to contend with a houseful of wet wieners! What's worse?


:lmao::lmao::lmao: All too true, Kim. Gidget likes to go outside and pee quickly and then come back inside. Maggie likes to roam around for awhile and then pee. The older doxie go out and inside quickly. They are smart.

I agree with the DQ blizzard comment. 7C here and the rain has stopped, and amazingly, a couple of Deborah's flowers have again bloomed. I shall take a picture of them tomorrow morning if I remember.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> So a bit before noon the snow clears and I spend about 40 minutes shoveling getting the key driveway area clear. Come in to grab a drink and rest a bit before continuing to shovel.
> 
> You have probably already guessed what I saw when I glanced out the window.
> 
> View attachment 22074


Kudos, Bob. Might I offer you some Bolor Special, which is hot chocolate with a bit of something extra, to help warm your tired bones? It was named after Bolar (another Bob who used to post here) who lives in Timmins, ON. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone. Just a few flurries around here.


Flurries in TO!!???!!!!!! Call in the Canadian Forces with lots of shovels. Or, you might stay inside and relax with a cup of Sonal Special. Your call.


----------



## tilt

Hey, Sonal, something different about you! New hair? New face? 

Yup. Was surprised by the snow here, though it's off and on. My wife's pissed. She saw the flurries and the first words out of her mouth were "I want to get out of this country right now!".

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hey, Sonal, something different about you! New hair? New face?
> 
> Yup. Was surprised by the snow here, though it's off and on. My wife's pissed. She saw the flurries and the first words out of her mouth were "I want to get out of this country right now!".
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. My wife says she would trade the rain and fog here for sunshine and cold temps in either Calgary or Edmonton. Such is Life.

How is your job hunting going these days?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Bob. Might I offer you some Bolor Special, which is hot chocolate with a bit of something extra, to help warm your tired bones? It was named after Bolar (another Bob who used to post here) who lives in Timmins, ON. Interested?


Certainly, reminds me of those Peppermint Schnapps days, back about 40 years or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Certainly, reminds me of those Peppermint Schnapps days, back about 40 years or so.


Well, you would have to try a cup and see if you like it. Bolor Bob used to swear by its ability to warm him and help him to go out and shovel the neighborhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hey, Sonal, something different about you! New hair? New face?
> 
> Yup. Was surprised by the snow here, though it's off and on. My wife's pissed. She saw the flurries and the first words out of her mouth were "I want to get out of this country right now!".
> 
> Cheers


I think we need to see an updated picture of Sonal .............. and in one of her fine hats!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 9C temps are settling in over us here in St.John's. All is very still and it is actually getting warmer, with the forecast of temps at about 12C. Very atypical for this time in November. The pups are so low to the ground that they don't even notice the fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, our pup out in Sherwood Park got his first taste of snow, but not enough to spoof him, according to his new owners. Guess you folks lucked out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hope to see you all at the TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone from a chilly Alberta. A beagle knows how to get his way with his partner dog in our mini-clip and a woman who kept an alien in her fridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out that beagle clip as soon as the coffee finishes brewing. 13C with a bit of light rain and sunshine. I keep looking for rainbows, but none to be seen just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has left us a fine TGIF Breakfast to help us finish off another work week. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone from a chilly Alberta. A beagle knows how to get his way with his partner dog in our mini-clip and a woman who kept an alien in her fridge.


Smart beagle. :clap::lmao::clap: An alien??? 

Here is an interesting clip you might want to use .........

Lady's epic escalator struggle on MSN Video


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!


Morning, Kim. How are you today? Any new news re Kacey???


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you today? Any new news re Kacey???


I'm doing fine today thanks Marc. You? 

Not much news on Kacey lately. They are on a long sail to Agadir, Morocco. Just brief daily general reports from the ship. They look like this:

Time: utc-1218
Date: 11/18/2011
Speed: 4.5 knots
Distance in last 24 hrs: 109 nm
Distance to port: 358 nm
Temperature: 19 deg C
Sea: st 2
Wind: bft 3
Sailing status: Sails set - oj, ij, ftmss, fc, fl, fu, ml, mu, mizl, mtmss
Selling smoothies for Senegal fundraising 

I know they have been working towards a micro-financing project in Senegal. They'll be there for about 3 weeks around Christmas. What a Christmas for her to remember. It will be nothing like Christmas at home (and Christmas at home will not be the same without her either) 

They recently passed again through the Strait of Gibraltar, this time going the other direction. I haven't heard yet whether they had whales accompanying them this time or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm doing fine today thanks Marc. You?
> 
> Not much news on Kacey lately. They are on a long sail to Agadir, Morocco. Just brief daily general reports from the ship. They look like this:
> 
> Time: utc-1218
> Date: 11/18/2011
> Speed: 4.5 knots
> Distance in last 24 hrs: 109 nm
> Distance to port: 358 nm
> Temperature: 19 deg C
> Sea: st 2
> Wind: bft 3
> Sailing status: Sails set - oj, ij, ftmss, fc, fl, fu, ml, mu, mizl, mtmss
> Selling smoothies for Senegal fundraising
> 
> I know they have been working towards a micro-financing project in Senegal. They'll be there for about 3 weeks around Christmas. What a Christmas for her to remember. It will be nothing like Christmas at home (and Christmas at home will not be the same without her either)
> 
> They recently passed again through the Strait of Gibraltar, this time going the other direction. I haven't heard yet whether they had whales accompanying them this time or not.


What an experience she is having, Kim. Imagine the lifetime of memories she shall have when she returns. Tell her "bon voyage" for me. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## MLeh

Morning everyone. Snow here. Earthquakes in Kelowna. What next?


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. My wife says she would trade the rain and fog here for sunshine and cold temps in either Calgary or Edmonton. Such is Life.
> 
> How is your job hunting going these days?


Yup, always greener on the other side  No luck on the job front yet Marc.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Was thinking of making some freshly brewed Sonal Special with some special honey. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Yup, always greener on the other side  No luck on the job front yet Marc.
> 
> Cheers


Well, good luck, mon ami. I am hopeful that something that you feel is right for you shall come along. Bonne chance.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Was thinking of making some freshly brewed Sonal Special with some special honey. Interested?


Absolutely. 

How are you, Marc?


----------



## SINC

Question of the day: What's a zebra?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Question of the day: What's a zebra?


I know that an embarrassed zebra is black and white and red all over ................ but that could also be a back issue of Pravda.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> How are you, Marc?


I am fine, Sonal. Thanks for asking. Very busy as the semester comes to a conclusion in the next few weeks. 

Still have not found a home for litte Maggie. Her dad, Jack, has been trying to teach her how to walk down our stairs without rolling down. She gets half way down and then just stops.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have an early morning tutoring tomorrow, so I best call it a night now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a bitterly cold Alberta where wind chills will exceed 30 below today. What a morning to had to deliver Crystal's Xterra to the far south side of Edmonton. she will drive it while I follow to drop it off to begin its journey to Ghana today.

Marc, (and all dog lovers), today's SAP video features a fellow who free runs a pack of sled dogs while riding his bicycle. An amazing demonstration of training and control as he avoids traffic and pedestrians with simple gestures of a stick. Pay attention to the dogs in the water as they take turns fetching the ball by a simple point to the dog he wants to retrieve the object he throws.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We were shocked to wake up to a dusting of snow this morning. Nothing major, and since it is currently sunny and 1C, it will all melt away by noon. Still, the doxies were a bit shocked as they went out back and hour ago. The pups were unsure what this was, since yesterday was 15C. Shall check out SAP once I return from tutoring. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has some freshly made hot Scottish and Irish oatmeal for us this morning, along with a variety of fruits. Enjoy.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Question of the day: What's a zebra?


A French women's undergarment?

Cheers


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> A French women's undergarment?
> 
> Cheers


Nope:

Zebra is twenty-six times bigger than and A bra.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> A French women's undergarment?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope:
> 
> Zebra is twenty-six times bigger than and A bra.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## tilt

Well, definition of a bra - Shoulder-to-shoulder shoulder-boulder-holder.

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone. Odd to come in here and seeing a bunch of men talking about lady's undergarments....


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Well, definition of a bra - Shoulder-to-shoulder shoulder-boulder-holder.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Evening everyone. Odd to come in here and seeing a bunch of men talking about lady's undergarments....


True. Might you suggest a different topic? 

How are you this evening?


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening. Deborah and I took the doxie pups for a short walk into Churchill Park. The skies are clear and full of stars, and the temps are rising from the current 3C, so it is a fine night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It takes a village to help raise a child" ............ and a staircase full of doxies to try and teach pups to go up and down these same stairs.


----------



## Sonal

Well, stairs are difficult and confusing things when you are 1 tread wide and barely a riser high.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Today on SAP. "Has anyone since Fred Astaire truly been able to dance with such grace? Fond memories for those who remember and an education for those who don’t" on our video of the day along with the cutest pics of fawn twins you will ever see. 

With wind chills in the minus thirties, it is an inside day for me to watch the east and west CFL finals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, stairs are difficult and confusing things when you are 1 tread wide and barely a riser high.


Very true, Sonal. Still, they are able to scamper up the stairs faster than I can walk up the stairs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Today on SAP. "Has anyone since Fred Astaire truly been able to dance with such grace? Fond memories for those who remember and an education for those who don’t" on our video of the day along with the cutest pics of fawn twins you will ever see.
> 
> With wind chills in the minus thirties, it is an inside day for me to watch the east and west CFL finals.


Morning, Don. Yes, along with Gene Kelly's "Singing in the Rain", Fred Astaire's "Puttin' on the Ritz" is a classic dance routine.

I am still rooting for Winnipeg and Edmonton today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine Sunday Brunch waiting for us as we each rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the past hour or so raking up the leaves that have fallen in the past week. Now, with only a few dozen still on the trees, I felt it a good use of sunny skies and 9C temps for finish up this chore. Before long, the backyard will be over a meter-deep in snow, but at least what is under it shall be clear.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Yes, along with Gene Kelly's "Singing in the Rain", Fred Astaire's "Puttin' on the Ritz" is a classic dance routine.


I may be in the minority here, but I have always loved watching Cyd Charisse dance rather than either Astair or Kelly.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, Cyd! Who can forget her with Kelly in Singin' In The Rain? I once heard she had a figure that would make a bishop kick a hole in a stain glass window:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I like his dancing and singing "Singing in the Rain" from the movie .......... where he is drenched by a simualted rainstorm on the studio lot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, led by Chris Garrett, the Winnipeg Blue Bombers defeated the visiting Hamilton Tiger-Cats 19-3 giving my predictions a boost. That sends the blue and gold to the 99th edition of the Grey Cup game, next week in Vancouver. We shall see who they opposed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Edmonton had better get it's scoring game on track if I am to be 2 for 2 in my predictions. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I have always loved watching Cyd Charisse dance rather than either Astair or Kelly.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, she had grace and charm, Mohan.


----------



## Dr.G.

A couple of field goals is NOT going to cut it for the Esks. Let's hope for a true miracle.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 11.5C at just past 8PM. Deborah dared me to take the dogs out front in shirt sleeves and shorts ............. and I did so without any problems. The doxies were a bit spoofed by the strong winds and blowing leaves, but the soon got down "to business". XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Field goals are NOT going to cut it for an Esks win today. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Touchdown Edmonton. Now they are on the roll ................ but is it too late????


----------



## SINC

The Esks never had a chance from the first whistle. They had zero offence today and Ray played his usual suspect game. I will be very surprised if they keep him as lead QB for another season. He's done, stick a fork in him.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The Esks never had a chance from the first whistle. They had zero offence today and Ray played his usual suspect game. I will be very surprised if they keep him as lead QB for another season. He's done, stick a fork in him.


True. The offense in the first few quarters was non-existent. So, I guess I shall be rooting for Winnipeg next week. Go Bombers!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine breakfast waiting for us all when each of us is able to rise and face this new day/week. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise this morning. It is currently 6C with a bit of wind. So, all in all, a fine morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we remain 30° colder at -24° this morning. Our video on SAP today, fittingly perhaps is from Alaska, where a group of school children put a different twist on the Hallelujah Chorus.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we remain 30° colder at -24° this morning. Our video on SAP today, fittingly perhaps is from Alaska, where a group of school children put a different twist on the Hallelujah Chorus.


Morning, Don. Currentyl sunny and 7C. Was just out back watching the doxies and the pups run through the leaves.

Cute "twist" on the Hallelujah Chorus. Very unique and carried out quite well.


----------



## SINC

Marc, we too get some relief tomorrow with a high of 6° which will be a nice change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, at 10:42AM here in St.John's, I was on SAP and took a look at the globe. According to that source, I was the only person in the world online at SAP at that moment. Interesting.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I check the large globe often during the day and find the info fascinating when it's busy. So many countries represented is sometimes mind boggling.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


+1! 

How's everybody doing today?


----------



## SINC

Great Kim. I made your Mom's chocolate cake last week and took it over to The Local where it was a big hit with both the guys and the gals. They wanted the recipe, but I told them Kim's Mom kept it secret to all but me. That was a bad move. Now they insist I bake one once a month for them.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Great Kim. I made your Mom's chocolate cake last week and took it over to The Local where it was a big hit with both the guys and the gals. They wanted the recipe, but I told them Kim's Mom kept it secret to all but me. That was a bad move. Now they insist I bake one once a month for them.


Hahah! Yeah, it can be addicting...pretty soon, they'll be showing up at your door.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, we too get some relief tomorrow with a high of 6° which will be a nice change.


That's like a Chinook for you folks. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I check the large globe often during the day and find the info fascinating when it's busy. So many countries represented is sometimes mind boggling.


True, but for that one moment, I was THE SAP readership/viewer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.





KC4 said:


> +1!
> 
> How's everybody doing today?


Afternoon, Sonal ............ afternoon, Kim. How are you fine ladies doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

End of the semester grading helped me to foget to make 4PM tea here in NL or in any of the Atlantic Provinces. Still, there is 40 minutes until tea time in the Eastern Time Zone if anyone is interested.


----------



## Sonal

I just made some tea here in Toronto if you are interested Marc.

I'm having my short story critiqued in my online class today. I keep reloading the page to see if there are any new comments.... strangely, seems like no one wants to comment every 10 seconds.


----------



## SINC

One of my worst fears came to pass today when Ann took the dog out for a walk. She's all right, but took a nasty tumble when she slipped on some ice. That mutt stayed right by her side through the ordeal, bless the little guy. Me? I was in the shower and didn't even know she went out. I've told her time and again to take her cell with her when she walks the dog, but as usual she forgot. She fell with her good leg trapped beneath her and her leg with the bad knee would not stand the weight to get herself up as the pain was too bad. She managed to scoot the half block home on her bum until she could reach our back fence and pull herself onto her feet. Once she composed herself, she was able to make it up the back stairs to the deck and into the house.

Nothing broken, just a battered and bruised right arm and ankle, but the rest of the story kills me. On our quiet residential street, she says three cars drove right by her as she either lie on the ground or struggled on her bum to get home. What has this world come to when no one will come to the aid of a nearly 70 year old woman in distress?

Thank goodness she is just sore and resting as I have picked up all the chores and will for the next while until she recovers. And no, she won't go to the hospital, she's an RN you see, and says she's fine, just needs some time to get better. If I knew who those drivers were, I would go slap them upside the head.


----------



## Sonal

That's terrible Don! 

I'm glad Ann is not more seriously hurt.


----------



## KC4

Don - Oh no.. that's very scary and disappointing (no, make that outrageous) that no one in the relatively close community of St. Albert stopped to give a hand or merely check to see if everything was OK. Obviously, it's not normal for any adult at any age to be laying or sitting on the sidewalk! 


I hope after a bit of a rest, Ann will be back to normal. 

I'll second Sonal's comment in that I'm also glad it wasn't more serious.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One of my worst fears came to pass today when Ann took the dog out for a walk. She's all right, but took a nasty tumble when she slipped on some ice. That mutt stayed right by her side through the ordeal, bless the little guy. Me? I was in the shower and didn't even know she went out. I've told her time and again to take her cell with her when she walks the dog, but as usual she forgot. She fell with her good leg trapped beneath her and her leg with the bad knee would not stand the weight to get herself up as the pain was too bad. She managed to scoot the half block home on her bum until she could reach our back fence and pull herself onto her feet. Once she composed herself, she was able to make it up the back stairs to the deck and into the house.
> 
> Nothing broken, just a battered and bruised right arm and ankle, but the rest of the story kills me. On our quiet residential street, she says three cars drove right by her as she either lie on the ground or struggled on her bum to get home. What has this world come to when no one will come to the aid of a nearly 70 year old woman in distress?
> 
> Thank goodness she is just sore and resting as I have picked up all the chores and will for the next while until she recovers. And no, she won't go to the hospital, she's an RN you see, and says she's fine, just needs some time to get better. If I knew who those drivers were, I would go slap them upside the head.


Good Lord, Don. Someone was up there looking out for Ann (and it was NOT those three drivers tptptptp ) since this could have been a far worse fall. Luckily, as you say, nothing was broken. Tell her I wish her a speedy recover. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I just made some tea here in Toronto if you are interested Marc.
> 
> I'm having my short story critiqued in my online class today. I keep reloading the page to see if there are any new comments.... strangely, seems like no one wants to comment every 10 seconds.


Thanks for the tea, Sonal. I will critique your short story if you want some outside feedback.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal ............ afternoon, Kim. How are you fine ladies doing today?


I have quite a busy day going here thanks Marc. I'm trying to prepare to leave for California tomorrow while getting paperwork in order to lease out our newly renovated Calgary condo, while trying to make arrangements to rent a condo for a week while we are in the Bahamas. 

Did you know that it is impossible to verify someone as a legitimate VISA merchant before handing over your CC # and security code? I've been running the gamut of my bank and VISA central, and nope, there isn't. I need to give a complete stranger who lives in the Bahamas this information and just hope that he doesn't go shopping with it. 

There is a ton of security measures in place to ensure I am the bonafide VISA account holder, but nothing for me to verify that he is a bonafide VISA merchant. Doesn't that surprise you? It does me. 

VISA advises that I am to check my account frequently after I've provided my number to make sure the proper amount goes through and no other fraudulent charges are made. Then if I suspect something, to notify them and they will investigate. Thanks VISA, that's like slamming the barn door shut after the horses "sasses" are out. 

If and when they determine it's been fraudulently used, then they will reimburse the money ....but not after shutting down my account and setting up another etc etc.


----------



## SINC

By the way Ann is moving around the house, it is painfully obvious to me that she hurts and hurts badly. She's a trooper, but hard to keep pinned down to recover. She swears if she does not keep moving and trying, she will stiffen up and not move at all. At this point, I defer to her knowledge and flinch every time I watch her move.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> By the way Ann is moving around the house, it is painfully obvious to me that she hurts and hurts badly. She's a trooper, but hard to keep pinned down to recover. She swears if she does not keep moving and trying, she will stiffen up and not move at all. At this point, I defer to her knowledge and flinch every time I watch her move.


I have heard the same sort of logic re arthritic joints, Don. Still, this was a bad fall ........... but then, she is the health care professional. Wish her a speedy recovery for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I have quite a busy day going here thanks Marc. I'm trying to prepare to leave for California tomorrow while getting paperwork in order to lease out our newly renovated Calgary condo, while trying to make arrangements to rent a condo for a week while we are in the Bahamas.
> 
> Did you know that it is impossible to verify someone as a legitimate VISA merchant before handing over your CC # and security code? I've been running the gamut of my bank and VISA central, and nope, there isn't. I need to give a complete stranger who lives in the Bahamas this information and just hope that he doesn't go shopping with it.
> 
> There is a ton of security measures in place to ensure I am the bonafide VISA account holder, but nothing for me to verify that he is a bonafide VISA merchant. Doesn't that surprise you? It does me.
> 
> VISA advises that I am to check my account frequently after I've provided my number to make sure the proper amount goes through and no other fraudulent charges are made. Then if I suspect something, to notify them and they will investigate. Thanks VISA, that's like slamming the barn door shut after the horses "sasses" are out.
> 
> If and when they determine it's been fraudulently used, then they will reimburse the money ....but not after shutting down my account and setting up another etc etc.


Good luck, Kim and bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine. 

Kilts in Oz? Oh the horror! Today on SAP's video, and uplifting look at kilts down under.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, time to rise and shine.
> 
> Kilts in Oz? Oh the horror! Today on SAP's video, and uplifting look at kilts down under.


I am up, Don. Seems strange not having Caman up before us both. Such is Life.

How is Ann this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A nice breakfast awaits us all as we rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Ann is still sleeping, but when was up about an hour ago, she has a badly swollen ankle, sore knee and leg and both wrists are an issue. She can't even hold a cup of coffee due to the pain. Would that I could trade her places.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann is still sleeping, but when was up about an hour ago, she has a badly swollen ankle, sore knee and leg and both wrists are an issue. She can't even hold a cup of coffee due to the pain. Would that I could trade her places.


Sorry to hear this, Don. She may be a trooper, but hopefully if she feels that seeing a doctor might be helpful, she will get you to take her to the hospital. We shall see.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I have offered many times, but she insists nothing is broken, just badly sprained and bruised. She maintains all they would do is send her home and tell her to do the things she is already doing, such as ice compresses, pain killers (T3s) and try to keep moving so it doesn't stiffen up.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Sorry to hear that Ann is still suffering greatly from her fall Don. I hope she improves quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I have offered many times, but she insists nothing is broken, just badly sprained and bruised. She maintains all they would do is send her home and tell her to do the things she is already doing, such as ice compresses, pain killers (T3s) and try to keep moving so it doesn't stiffen up.


Well, she would know, and not want to put herself in jeopardy. Thus, sounds as if she is using the ice compresses, pain killers, and your TLC to her advantage.


----------



## MLeh

Both my parents (who are both in their 80's) have had falls recently, and neither of them would go to the doctor. My mother said it's because after this many years you know your own body pretty well, and know when something needs a doctor and when it just needs a tincture of time.

Sounds like Ann is cut from the same cloth. 

Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## eMacMan

Hi Don,

Different part of the world but Mom took a similar tumble when she was in her mid-seventies. Within a minute a neighbour was there to help her to her feet and even drove her to the Doctor, and waited around while they checked her out. Guess it all depends on where and when it happens but just driving by someone that is down is showing a degree of indifference that is truly disturbing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Same thing happened to my mother at about the same age. I was her MS that caused her to fall. Still, neighbors are guardian angels when it comes to these sorts of situations. 

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just completed my yearly task of mulching the last of the fall leaves. -1C temps overnight got the leaves nice and crunchy. With 1C temps and sunshine this afternoon, I was able to use the electric lawn mower, which I keep for just this time of year, to grind up the leaves to use as mulch for our plants. There are actually a few leaves hanging on to the trees, but they won't last too much longer. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine evening. We had a slight dusting of snow, just enough to coat everything white. The doxie pups still can't figure out what to make of this new experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early tonight. Have to get up early to get the snow tires put on my car. Figure that we won't be getting away without such tires for much longer. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has provided us with a fine OtHD Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny morning with 0C temps. We are being told by Environment Canada that we might be getting some snow tomorrow here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. An interesting video on SAP this morning. 11 things your children have likely never heard. It sure brought back some memories for me. Ann is moving about much better this morning, so seems to be on the mend and I am thankful for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et all. An interesting video on SAP this morning. 11 things your children have likely never heard. It sure brought back some memories for me. Ann is moving about much better this morning, so seems to be on the mend and I am thankful for that.


Afternoon, Don. Yes, dialing a rotary phone, the typewriter clicking and then the "ding", etc, etc, are all sounds that most kids have never heard. Interesting.

Interesting as well is that right now, on SAP, there is me, someone in Corner Brook NL and someone in Edmonton online at SAP. NL Rules!!!! 

Glad to hear that Ann is on the mend. Give her my best.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been so busy with end of the semester assignments that I totally forgot to make tea. Mea culpa. Still, right now, I need coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is a bit of Grey Cup trivia for SAP ........

Q: In the 51 Grey Cup games played since 1960, how many have featured the home team?

Answer: Just nine.

Q- Of those nine host teams, how many have actually won the Grey Cup in their own city?

Answer: Three. Hamilton in 1972, Montreal in 1977 and the last time by the Lions themselves, in 1994.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Forecasts are saying that St.John's will be getting between 20-35+cm of wet snow starting at midnight tonight. So, if I am not around here tomorrow morning, you will find me shoveling out my driveway and the back deck for the doxies. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, here is a bit of Grey Cup trivia for SAP ........
> 
> Q: In the 51 Grey Cup games played since 1960, how many have featured the home team?
> 
> Answer: Just nine.
> 
> Q- Of those nine host teams, how many have actually won the Grey Cup in their own city?
> 
> Answer: Three. Hamilton in 1972, Montreal in 1977 and the last time by the Lions themselves, in 1994.


Thanks Marc, I can use that on Sunday for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I can use that on Sunday for SAP.


Glad to be of help, Don. That came from CBC Sports.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO is off today, so I have contracted with Thanksgivings R Us to cater a fine Thanksgiving Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner for us today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to about 10 inches of snow .......... wet, stick to the shovel, heart attack snow. I have been outback for the past two hours trying to clear some room for the doxies, and especially the pups. The older ones don't mind the deep snow, but this is over the heads of Gidget and Maggie, and they need clear spaces. We should be getting another 15cm before we get some ice pellets and then sleet. Guess we shall be having a white Christmas. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, careful moving all that snow, but welcome to winter with the rest of us. Want to spruce up that cuppa hot chocolate? Simple. Just whiz some doughnuts into it - No, really, today in WEBBITS. Also a mystery object to solve and a surprise visitor to Gordon Ramsey's kitchen on our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I could use a cup of hot chocolate just now. Spent the last hour and a half with the snow blower in the driveway. If I had to do it by hand, I would be 10 hours ......... and then most likely dead of a heart attack. There are three snow blowers on the cul de sac, and we managed to do our own driveways and the driveways of the three single moms and two elderly families on our street. 

I could also use a hot bath right now. Later ..........


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I could use a cup of hot chocolate just now. Spent the last hour and a half with the snow blower in the driveway. If I had to do it by hand, I would be 10 hours ......... and then most likely dead of a heart attack. There are three snow blowers on the cul de sac, and we managed to do our own driveways and the driveways of the three single moms and two elderly families on our street.
> 
> I could also use a hot bath right now. Later ..........


Coming up, made with whole milk plus a bit of cream, cocoa, sugar, a dash of Mexican Vanilla and maybe some mini-marshmallows on top.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Coming up, made with whole milk plus a bit of cream, cocoa, sugar, a dash of Mexican Vanilla and maybe some mini-marshmallows on top.


Bless you, Bob. I have been out three times so far trying to keep up with the ever falling snow. 35cm so far and it is still coming down, albeit a bit slower now that temps have reached 1C.

How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am really stiff and soar and achey right now. Too pooped to make 4PM High Tea. If anyone wants to take over this task for today, be my guest. I might just put a tea bag in my mouth and suck on it for a bit. We shall see. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Pugs Really Love Balloon Ball on MSN Video

Don, here is a cute clip from CNN about a new game played by pugs. Not sure if this would be suitable for SAP.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Pugs Really Love Balloon Ball on MSN Video
> 
> Don, here is a cute clip from CNN about a new game played by pugs. Not sure if this would be suitable for SAP.


Nice find Marc, many thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice find Marc, many thanks.


Don't think that this is a game for doxies, but the pugs performed quite well.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Marc. Doing quite well.

Posted this in the OWS thread but thought I might add it here as I suspect it's an article you will want to read.



> I recall somewhere in my educational background two SF novels which somehow became mandatory reads.
> 
> One was of course Orwell's 1984, which I now view as slightly belated dejá vue. But if you look into the man's bio he had the background to make those eerily accurate predictions.
> 
> The other that has stuck in my head was Bradbury's Fahrenheit 451, where the job of Firefighters was to destroy books and the homes of any who dared to read them. Also eerily prescient as this article by Will Scott should indicate.
> 
> THE 1% WILL NOT OCCUPY OUR MINDS! « Desertpeace


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Bob. I have read both Orwell's "1984" and Ray Bradbury's "Fahrenheit 451". Both are excellent reads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the weather station at the St.John's Airport calculated that we received 38cm of snow by 7PM tonight. We have had a centimeter or two since then, so we can be confident is saying that we received 40cm of heavy snow today. No ice pellets or sleet ........... just wet snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have some early morning meetings tomorrow, so I shall call it a night now. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has made us a fine TGIF Breakfast .............. a Black Friday Breakfast, so to speak, since he burnt the toast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, at first I thought that the SAP Mystery Picture was some sort of cereal ............ then I thought some sort of gravel for mulch. Then I realized that it was a microscopic view of something, so I had to look closer and ponder. Now, my head hurts. XX)

We shall see the answer tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad that Gordon Ramsey is NOT the chef at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kid Breaks Glass With His Voice on MSN Video

This is also a good way to lose an eye.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, at first I thought that the SAP Mystery Picture was some sort of cereal ............ then I thought some sort of gravel for mulch. Then I realized that it was a microscopic view of something, so I had to look closer and ponder. Now, my head hurts. XX)
> 
> We shall see the answer tomorrow, I guess.


That was yesterday's SAP Marc and it was salt and pepper.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I got off to a late start this morning, but the new SAP is now up. If you have ever wondered what real pros do with Photoshop, our video today is amazing. This one found by our ace photographer Al Popil.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That was yesterday's SAP Marc and it was salt and pepper.


Interesting .................. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

My son called a little while ago to say that he shook former President Bill Clinton's hand at a Chapters in TO. Clinton was there for a book signing, and Stephen too the advantage to get his Christmas shopping done for his dear old dad (I hope) with an autographed copy of this book. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Another early morning tutoring. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Marc, your favourite Just For Laughs gang are at it again this morning on the SAP video. Not sure if Deborah would approve of this one though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, Marc, your favourite Just For Laughs gang are at it again this morning on the SAP video. Not sure if Deborah would approve of this one though.


Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get back from tutoring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a light Saturday breakfast waiting for us all when we rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea time already. Where has this day flown ............ at least here in St.John's. Tea anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, Marc, your favourite Just For Laughs gang are at it again this morning on the SAP video. Not sure if Deborah would approve of this one though.


Good one, Don. Actually, that is an old Candid Camera joke from way back when.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone from an unseasonable warm Alberta. Couples will appreciate the giggle in our Today's Chuckle today on SAP entitle, "The Conversation". I am looking forward to watching the Grey Cup today and for once, I really have no preference as to who wins. I like both teams, so may the best team today win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. 2C and sunny here in St.John's. I shall go for Winnipeg, since I have been there a few times and really like the city. Still, may the best team win ........... and let there be no injuries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a Grey Cup Brunch waiting for us as we rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## eMacMan

I would prefer to see Winterpeg take home the Cup, but if I were to place any bets they would be on BC. Wally does seem to have the Lions living in their own little world, a step or two above the rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I would prefer to see Winterpeg take home the Cup, but if I were to place any bets they would be on BC. Wally does seem to have the Lions living in their own little world, a step or two above the rest.


Winterpeg?!? :lmao: The closest I ever came to hypothermia was standing on the corners of Portage and Main in Winnipeg, on Boxing Day, waiting for the light to turn green. XX)

Still, I experienced Winnipeg in Spring and Summer as well, and always liked the city. So, Go Bombers!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Gale-force winds slam southern Alberta - Calgary - CBC News

Bob, you OK? When winds get over 100km/h, that is strong even by St.John's standards. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I want to watch the Grey Cup and not be tempted to do some grading. Speak with you tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Gale-force winds slam southern Alberta - Calgary - CBC News
> 
> Bob, you OK? When winds get over 100km/h, that is strong even by St.John's standards. Stay safe, mon ami.


The big winds ended here about noon, but we were seeing gusts into the mid 70s over the previous 24 hours. Calgary and the area just to the South seem to be getting hit fairly hard. 

Here it's just moderate winds and rain that just won't let up. Hopefully it will dry out a bit before it freezes a bit later tonight. Otherwise we are looking at a layer of ice under a blanket of snow.


----------



## SINC

I have a buddy in Calgary who lives in the southwest part of the city in a two story home. He tells me his upstairs toilet bowl had visible waves in it from the house actually moving with the wind gusts. Now THAT is some wind.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a five-year-old boy sings a little Johnny Cash on our video today on SAP along with a chuckle from Claude and Maude.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have a buddy in Calgary who lives in the southwest part of the city in a two story home. He tells me his upstairs toilet bowl had visible waves in it from the house actually moving with the wind gusts. Now THAT is some wind.


That happens to us a few times each year. Feels like a train is going by the house, or something big is banging into the house. So far, we have not had wind damage to the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Well, my Winnipeg prediction might have been right had the onside kick gone just a bit further. Still, it was a great finish to a fine Grey Cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a find post-Grey Cup Breakfast for us .............. sort of a combination of fresh eggs with yesterday's left over treats. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Just preparing to spend the day with the dog in my office. We have a buddy coming over to gut the downstairs bathroom and put in new vanity, sink, taps and toilet along with a new floor and paint, tile, etc. He says he will be done in two or three days, but the dog does not like anyone in the house, never mind near Crystal's area. It's her bath and it hasn't been remodelled since 1990 so it is due. Three days with the dog is quite enough for me.

On another front, Ann was healing nicely and just able to walk again yesterday when Matt came over to put up the Christmas lights. When he pulled the ladder out of the garage, a jig saw fell off the shelf and landed right on the arch of Ann's uninjured leg and she is once again hobbling around. Can't do stairs at all. C'est la vie.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. Don, sorry to hear Ann has injured her other leg. Hope she back to her usual self soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just preparing to spend the day with the dog in my office. We have a buddy coming over to gut the downstairs bathroom and put in new vanity, sink, taps and toilet along with a new floor and paint, tile, etc. He says he will be done in two or three days, but the dog does not like anyone in the house, never mind near Crystal's area. It's her bath and it hasn't been remodelled since 1990 so it is due. Three days with the dog is quite enough for me.
> 
> On another front, Ann was healing nicely and just able to walk again yesterday when Matt came over to put up the Christmas lights. When he pulled the ladder out of the garage, a jig saw fell off the shelf and landed right on the arch of Ann's uninjured leg and she is once again hobbling around. Can't do stairs at all. C'est la vie.


Don, sorry to hear about Ann's new injury. Hopefully, this will soon heal. Wish her well for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone. Don, sorry to hear Ann has injured her other leg. Hope she back to her usual self soon.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

The downstairs bath is now just s shell with the floor prepped for the new flooring. Gone is the vanity and the toilet as well. The tub/shower area was recently redone and is not part of this reno. My guy still says he will be done tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The downstairs bath is now just s shell with the floor prepped for the new flooring. Gone is the vanity and the toilet as well. The tub/shower area was recently redone and is not part of this reno. My guy still says he will be done tomorrow. We shall see.


"We shall see" ............. now where have I heard that one before ............ especially when it comes to contractors and renos???? Bonne chance, mon ami. Ann feeling any better?


----------



## SINC

At 4:30 he says it will take another two or three hours to finish what he wants to do today. That way the bathroom will be operational by tomorrow night. Again, we shall . . . well, you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> At 4:30 he says it will take another two or three hours to finish what he wants to do today. That way the bathroom will be operational by tomorrow night. Again, we shall . . . well, you know.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heard the wind in the trees and the rain beating against the windows. Looked at my digital thermometer and it reads 9C. Hopefully, this will take more of last Thursday's snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild landing in Calgary (courtesy Kevin Snaden) on MSN Video

You know it's windy when the wind starts to push big jets around. Here is a clip from windy Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow, albeit in a virtual sense. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Renos are done for the day just now and he finished what he said he would. A two day bathroom redo with a custom built vanity is apparently going to happen on time. An 8:30 start will have me up early.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Renos are done for the day just now and he finished what he said he would. A two day bathroom redo with a custom built vanity is apparently going to happen on time. An 8:30 start will have me up early.


Kudos, Don. Nice to have a job done as promised.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO is fast asleep, so I shall make some breakfast for us this morning .......... all our favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I used a video today on SAP that someone sent me. Remember who? Also an amazing mini clip of a stock car race rollover that is hard to believe. Now await my reno guy to get a second coat of paint on. Floor is done so just the vanity and toilet to be installed, then new baseboards and door frame and the project is finished.

Now here is the good news, the new flooring, toilet, sink and fixtures cost us $450 on a half price sale at Home Depot. My buddy supplied the labour, paint, flexible tap connectors, floor cement, flooring glue and built the custom vanity for $1,500. A new bathroom for under $2,000 is a real bargain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I used a video today on SAP that someone sent me. Remember who? Also an amazing mini clip of a stock car race rollover that is hard to believe. Now await my reno guy to get a second coat of paint on. Floor is done so just the vanity and toilet to be installed, then new baseboards and door frame and the project is finished.
> 
> Now here is the good news, the new flooring, toilet, sink and fixtures cost us $450 on a half price sale at Home Depot. My buddy supplied the labour, paint, flexible tap connectors, floor cement, flooring glue and built the custom vanity for $1,500. A new bathroom for under $2,000 is a real bargain.


Afternoon, Don. Yes, that was an amazing stock car flip. I was waiting for it to burst into flames. Pug dodge ball? Can't say who would have sent you that clip. 

Great price for that work. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Doxie pups seem to want to get up at 7AM these days. They are better than an alarm clock. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Wow, that's two consecutive days with only you and I posting in the Shang Marc, most unusual.


----------



## tilt

Well, I was just enjoying listening to you folks; plus I had nothing to talk about.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Glad to know you were paying attention Mohan. How's that new iPad working out?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, that's two consecutive days with only you and I posting in the Shang Marc, most unusual.


As they say, great minds think and act alike.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Well, I was just enjoying listening to you folks; plus I had nothing to talk about.
> 
> Cheers


Good to see you once again, Mohan. Any luck with the job search yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO is back on the job and has a fine OtHD Breakfast for us all. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. Last Thursday and Friday we received 42cm of wet snow. Today, due to all the sun, rain and mild temps we have received, there is only enough snow on my property to make one snowperson. Even the doxies are wondering where all the white stuff has gone.


----------



## SINC

We got another dump overnight Marc, so I could send you some snow if you would like. Today's video on SAP is the definition of cute. Did I mention it is about a little girl and her big dog?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We got another dump overnight Marc, so I could send you some snow if you would like. Today's video on SAP is the definition of cute. Did I mention it is about a little girl and her big dog?


No snow, SVP, Don. We are getting some rain and 13C temps tomorrow which should take the last of the snow away. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.

Talk about cute!! :love2: My Old English Sheepdog, Annie, used to do that to Stephen when he was that age .......... same sort of laugh as well. Great clip.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Glad to know you were paying attention Mohan. How's that new iPad working out?


Oh, I finally managed to get it working and set up completely by around 11 p.m. last night and then went straight to bed, so today is the first time I am going to actually use it and see if I like it. 



Dr.G. said:


> Good to see you once again, Mohan. Any luck with the job search yet?


Thanks Marc, and likewise. No, no luck with the job search. I have become too old and too outdated. 

All my experience has been in whatever was in demand when I was still in my working prime, and therefore I have never had the opportunity to gain any experience in what is in demand today; and that is a major negative in Canada. 

In Canada, if a company based in downtown Toronto is looking for a shepherd, they do not care if you have herded sheep anywhere else. They do not even care if you have successfully herded cats; you get your résumé looked at only if you have herded *sheep*, and that too in downtown Toronto for the last x years.

The US is more open and consider skills as transferable, but not Canada, oh no!

I apologise for being so bitter so early in the morning.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Oh, I finally managed to get it working and set up completely by around 11 p.m. last night and then went straight to bed, so today is the first time I am going to actually use it and see if I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Marc, and likewise. No, no luck with the job search. I have become too old and too outdated.
> 
> All my experience has been in whatever was in demand when I was still in my working prime, and therefore I have never had the opportunity to gain any experience in what is in demand today; and that is a major negative in Canada.
> 
> In Canada, if a company based in downtown Toronto is looking for a shepherd, they do not care if you have herded sheep anywhere else. They do not even care if you have successfully herded cats; you get your résumé looked at only if you have herded *sheep*, and that too in downtown Toronto for the last x years.
> 
> The US is more open and consider skills as transferable, but not Canada, oh no!
> 
> I apologise for being so bitter so early in the morning.
> 
> Cheers


Sorry to hear this, Mohan. It is a strange situation when experience is not valued, regardless of where it is obtained. Still, have faith in yourself that there is someone out there who will value and need your experience and expertise. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

tilt said:


> ...
> 
> The US is more open and consider skills as transferable, but not Canada, oh no!
> ....
> 
> Cheers


Having watched my father go through a similar period several years ago I would say not. 

Big issue Stateside is health insurance. Any company that employs more than a handful of people has to provide it. The insurance companies do everything they can to discourage companies from hiring any one over 50.

Dad had over 50 letters stating that if the company could hire him at the moment, they would jump at the opportunity or similar wording + hundreds that simply said they were not hiring. Sadly he had to struggle through as a consultant even though it was not by any means his first choice.

I will say that at least the companies always took the time to respond to his letters. Sadly HR types today would rather not be bothered with this simple courtesy. Truly disgraceful, especially as eMail has now eliminated most of the time and all of the expense associated with that courtesy.

Still try not to get too discouraged and please look well outside the TO area. Over the past few years, I have been amazed at how many individuals have had to find a way to use their skill sets to find work well outside their area of expertise and training. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Having watched my father go through a similar period several years ago I would say not.
> 
> Big issue Stateside is health insurance. Any company that employs more than a handful of people have to provide it. The insurance companies do everything they can to discourage companies from hiring any one over 50.
> 
> Dad had over 50 letters stating that if the company could hire him at the moment, they would jump at the opportunity or similar wording + hundreds that simply said they were not hiring. Sadly he had to struggle through as a consultant even though it was not by any means his first choice.
> 
> I will say that at least the companies always took the time to respond to his letters. Sadly HR types today would rather not be bothered with this simple courtesy. Truly disgraceful, especially as eMail has now eliminated most of the time and all of the expense associated with that courtesy.


AFternoon, Bob. What your dad experienced is, sadly, not all that uncommon. Still, he we not treated with respect by some of the HR types, as you mention.

At the time I came to Canada to teach here at Memorial University, I did not really consider our health care system. Now, as I near retirement, I can't see moving back to the US where this sort of protection is not really available. If I was at mid-career, I don't think that I would consider looking for a university position in the US, but rather, stay here in Canada.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## eMacMan

Life is treating me well, though even as I type the sky has darkened and snow started falling. 

Lots of food on hand but no bread. So when lunch time rolls around it looks like I will be whipping up whole wheat pancakes with OJ and cranberries whipped into the batter. Melted Butter and Maple Syrup to top it off. Orders now please or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Sonal

Call the army! There's snow in Toronto! And it's sticking to the ground! 

Good morning Marc, Don, Mohan & Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Life is treating me well, though even as I type the sky has darkened and snow started falling.
> 
> Lots of food on hand but no bread. So when lunch time rolls around it looks like I will be whipping up whole wheat pancakes with OJ and cranberries whipped into the batter. Melted Butter and Maple Syrup to top it off. Orders now please or forever hold your peace.


Good to hear, Bob. I'll take an order of that fine concoction. Would like a job as a part-time chef at The Cafe Chez Marc???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Call the army! There's snow in Toronto! And it's sticking to the ground!
> 
> Good morning Marc, Don, Mohan & Bob.


Afternoon, Sonal.

SNOW IN TORONTO????? XX) I'll send you the doxies if you need to sled your way to work.

Snow In Toronto!! - YouTube


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Bob. I'll take an order of that fine concoction. Would like a job as a part-time chef at The Cafe Chez Marc???


On the pre-heated plate as we speak. Naw to the chef's job. It's already too bleeping complicated filing tax returns in two countries.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> On the pre-heated plate as we speak. Naw to the chef's job. It's already too bleeping complicated filing tax returns in two countries.


Well, thanks for the meal. I could let you have some time with my personal accountant, Dr.Harvey Crunchmeyer III, of the firm Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. He is amazing. He found a loophole in the Canadian tax code to allow me to claim the doxies as dependents. :greedy::greedy:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Back from my trip down south, only to be greeted by blizzard conditions up here. Bah! If I didn't already endure an 8 hour delay (due to plane mechanical issues) at LAX, I would have stayed on the plane hoping to get back to California. 

Heard from Kacey briefly while we were down there. She had just arrived in Morocco, waiting on the ship to clear customs. She sounded in good spirits but still suffering some lingering effects of the flu which had overtaken many among the crew in the last couple of weeks.

The report from the Class Afloat Administration: 



> "The four-day trip into the Moroccan interior was an adventure to remember! Our trip began in the wee hours of November 25th and we only just returned last night, the evening of November 28th. The first day we drove to Taroudant, a city located in the Sous Valley, where we enjoyed freshly squeezed orange juice and bread for breakfast. We then moved onto Tazenakht for lunch and continued our drive through the High Atlas Mountains to Zagora, where we spent the night in a hotel and enjoyed some delicious tagine for dinner. The second day we visited a traditional Moroccan pottery house and drove to M'Hamid where we stopped for a quick lunch before trading in our bus for camel transport. The camel ride into the Sahara Desert campsite was amazing - rolling sand dunes stretched across the never-ending landscape, and hiding behind one set of dunes was our very own oasis. We watched the sunset as a crew and shared another tasty tagine before dancing the night away to the sounds of Berber drums around the campfire. The next morning we saddled up on our camels again, leaving behind our tents but taking with us treasured memories, and rode out of the Sahara. We then drove back to Zagora where we stopped to lunch and visit a carpet cooperation to learn about traditional Moroccan carpet weaving. We spent our final night away from the ship in a family-run hotel in Taliouine. Taliouine is the center of saffron cultivation in Morocco, and the last morning we went for a scenic walk through the saffron fields. We returned home last night - tired but glowing from the experience - with many new stories to share. We set sail this afternoon from Las Palmas in the Canary Islands. Fair winds!"


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Back from my trip down south, only to be greeted by blizzard conditions up here. Bah! If I didn't already endure an 8 hour delay (due to plane mechanical issues) at LAX, I would have stayed on the plane hoping to get back to California.
> 
> Heard from Kacey briefly while we were down there. She had just arrived in Morocco, waiting on the ship to clear customs. She sounded in good spirits but still suffering some lingering effects of the flu which had overtaken many among the crew in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> The report from the Class Afloat Administration:


Welcome home, Kim. Glad you are back in sunny Calgary. Good news from Kacey, other than her lingering flu.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea time in TO .............. but maybe Sonal is snowed in this afternoon????


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received an email from Sonal. It simply reads "HELP!!! Need doxies." Guess this is a time for ............ wait for it ............ ta da da ....... The Doxie Rescue Squad. 

On its way, Sonal.


----------



## SINC

Wow Kim, that is some experience Kacey is having. What memories she will carry.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow Kim, that is some experience Kacey is having. What memories she will carry.


So true, Don. Hopefully, she replaced the camera she lost.

How is Ann today?


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Mohan. It is a strange situation when experience is not valued, regardless of where it is obtained. Still, have faith in yourself that there is someone out there who will value and need your experience and expertise. Bonne chance, mon ami.





eMacMan said:


> Still try not to get too discouraged and please look well outside the TO area. Over the past few years, I have been amazed at how many individuals have had to find a way to use their skill sets to find work well outside their area of expertise and training.
> 
> Good luck!


Marc, Bob, thank you.

Hey there Sonal. Yeah, it kinda snowed a bit here too in the morning but the afternoon was sunny!

Kim, welcome back.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Marc, Bob, thank you.
> 
> Hey there Sonal. Yeah, it kinda snowed a bit here too in the morning but the afternoon was sunny!
> 
> Kim, welcome back.
> 
> Cheers


No problem. I don't know what I would do if I was having to look for new work just now. As a full professor and 35 years university experience, I would most likely be priced out of the market, especially in ON where the pay scale for my rank is at least $30,000 above what I am earning here at Memorial . Bonne chance, mon ami.

Guess you are in a different part of TO than Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Call the army! There's snow in Toronto! And it's sticking to the ground! .


The doxies are still looking for Sonal. Guess they barked up the wrong tree ....... since there is no snow.


----------



## eMacMan

Sonal said:


> Call the army! There's snow in Toronto! And it's sticking to the ground!
> 
> Good morning Marc, Don, Mohan & Bob.


Sorry Sonal but King Harpo decided to leave them over in Afghanistan for an extended period. Probably the US refused to give our soldier boys a lift home. 

Guess TO will just have to learn to do it on their own.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, have a good one. I'll try and round up an interesting video for you in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, have a good one. I'll try and round up an interesting video for you in the morning.


I should try to send you some more pet video clips as I find them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a heart-friendly breakfast for us all as we each rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went out back with the doxies to be greeted by 14C temps. All of the snow from last week's snow storm is now gone. I am NOT sad to see it all go, since I hate snow ............ and there will be plenty more where that came from. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I've heard from Camán who has some ideas for SAP and has volunteered to do a wee bit or writing for the site, some with a very interesting twist. Anyone who wants too do some writing to ease my daily load is more than welcome. That noted, technology has allowed performers of the past to pair with performers of the day and SAP's video today is one such example with Elvis Presley teaming up for a duet with Martina McBride singing Blue Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I've heard from Camán who has some ideas for SAP and has volunteered to do a wee bit or writing for the site, some with a very interesting twist. Anyone who wants too do some writing to ease my daily load is more than welcome. That noted, technology has allowed performers of the past to pair with performers of the day and SAP's video today is one such example with Elvis Presley teaming up for a duet with Martina McBride singing Blue Christmas.


Morning, Don. I have heard from Caman a couple of times, but not to help with my grading ............ just a friendly hello. I miss him being online early in the morning when I come into The Shang. Hopefully, he, and others, shall return. We shall see.

Blue Christmas? I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


----------



## SINC

We may even lose a bit more snow today with a high of 6° today, but there is too much to expect a green Christmas, but should that not really be a brown Christmas? There is no green left in these parts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We may even lose a bit more snow today with a high of 6° today, but there is too much to expect a green Christmas, but should that not really be a brown Christmas? There is no green left in these parts.


The mild temps the past couple of days had caused some of Deborah's flowers to attempt to grow once again. Tomorrow' more normal 3C will put an end to that however.


----------



## SINC

Picture please?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Picture please?


I'll go out and take a pic now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are the pics of the little blue flowers. Last week they were under a foot of snow .......... today, at 15C, they are again blooming. Strange.


----------



## SINC

Thanks so much Marc, I can use one of those on SAP. (With proper credit to the photographer of course.) 

It is an interesting twist that suits SAP just fine. Flowers blooming in December, go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks so much Marc, I can use one of those on SAP. (With proper credit to the photographer of course.)
> 
> It is an interesting twist that suits SAP just fine. Flowers blooming in December, go figure.


Last year, on New Year's Day, I was able to take my dogs out for a walk in a snow-free Churchill Park ......... the first time that park has been free of all snow in my 35 years here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Albert Einstein once said that "Everyone is a genius, but if you judge a fish on how to climb a tree it will live its whole life believing it is stupid."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have an early doctor's appointment at 830AM, so I might not be around for our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

Marc - that's very cheery to see the flowers in your yard blooming today. I don't think I've ever seen flowers bloom again here after the first hard frost hits. 

Don - I appreciated the Elvis and Martina duet. Very nice. It reminds me of the Nat King Cole and Natalie Cole "digital" duet.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Kim if you appreciated the Elvis/Martina video, today's might interest you as well. Who would ever have thought that Bing Crosby and David Bowie ever teamed up in person to sing Little Drummer Boy together?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A quick coffee for me and then I am off for my doctor's appointment. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - that's very cheery to see the flowers in your yard blooming today. I don't think I've ever seen flowers bloom again here after the first hard frost hits." Kim, a week ago, they were under over a foot of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Making a fresh pot of herbal tea at noon. Anyone interested in sharing some Sonal Special on a cool afternoon???


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Sure, I'll partake in some tea with you Marc. Sounds good to me, thanks. 

Don - Another good video on SAP (Bowie & Bing) this morning...With a search you'll be able to find a video of Natalie and Nat King Cole doing the Christmas Song duet. (If you are into Christmas duets this month) 

It's not Christmas to me if I don't listen to Nat King Cole. 

Kacey has just arrived in Las Palmas, Canary Islands. I hope to hear from her soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Fresh tea coming right up.

Wish Kacey well from me when she reaches the Canary Islands. Sounds exotic.


----------



## Rps

morning all. still without the net. Tovvah's recent bout has really set back our moving plans but she is getting better very very slowly...two steps forward and one back it seems. looks like we will be inn bville for a while. hope everyone is doing well will talk to you later


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> morning all. still without the net. Tovvah's recent bout has really set back our moving plans but she is getting better very very slowly...two steps forward and one back it seems. looks like we will be inn bville for a while. hope everyone is doing well will talk to you later


Morning Rp, sorry to hear things are moving along slowly, but at least they are positive. It will be nice for you to have the net back to pass a bit of time. Why is it so difficult to gain access?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - Another good video on SAP (Bowie & Bing) this morning...With a search you'll be able to find a video of Natalie and Nat King Cole doing the Christmas Song duet. (If you are into Christmas duets this month)


Kim, I have tried since you first mentioned it to find a Christmas song with Nat and Natalie, but alas there does not seem to be such a thing:

natalie and nat king cole duet - YouTube

Unless of course you can ferret it out, I can't seem to find one other than "Unforgettable".


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some seasonal SAP fodder. 

VIDEO: Santa makes ho-ho-horrible entrance as beard snags - CBC News


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, I have tried since you first mentioned it to find a Christmas song with Nat and Natalie, but alas there does not seem to be such a thing:
> 
> natalie and nat king cole duet - YouTube
> 
> Unless of course you can ferret it out, I can't seem to find one other than "Unforgettable".






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






I can't find one with a "visual" of Nat and Natalie singing together, unfortunately.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> morning all. still without the net. Tovvah's recent bout has really set back our moving plans but she is getting better very very slowly...two steps forward and one back it seems. looks like we will be inn bville for a while. hope everyone is doing well will talk to you later


Hi Rp - Great to see you in the Shang again. Wish you could stay longer. 
Best wishes for Tovah's speedy recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. still without the net. Tovvah's recent bout has really set back our moving plans but she is getting better very very slowly...two steps forward and one back it seems. looks like we will be inn bville for a while. hope everyone is doing well will talk to you later


Afternoon, Rp. Glad to hear from you once again, but sorry to hear of Tovah's setbacks. It must be hard on you both, especially her. All my best to her and to you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Merci, that's a gooder!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merci, that's a gooder!


Don, "a gooder"????


----------



## SINC

That's what my grandson Jett calls things he likes so if it's gooder enough for him, it's OK by me too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That's what my grandson Jett calls things he likes so if it's gooder enough for him, it's OK by me too.


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Gotta love "kidspeak". :love2:

Stephen used to ask for "mots" and "doekoos" when he was little ............ and we were passing Tim Hortons. Took me awhile to realize that he was asking for muffins and cookies. He was not yet two so I cut him some slack and got him a muffin and an oatmeal cookie.


----------



## SINC

I will have to secretly admit that it was moi who taught him the gooder thing. 

I did it one day in a weak moment and he clung to it. I caught you-know-what from my son for teaching him bad grammar.

He now only uses it when he speaks to me as he thinks I like it. And I do.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will have to secretly admit that it was moi who taught him the gooder thing.
> 
> I did it one day in a weak moment and he clung to it. I caught you-know-what from my son for teaching him bad grammar.
> 
> He now only uses it when he speaks to me as he thinks I like it. And I do.


Well, as the old song says, "Blame it on grandpa" .................. or is that "Blame it on the Bosa Nova"????


----------



## SINC

Doesn't the Bosa Nova blame it on "The Girl from Ipanema"? Whatever.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Doesn't the Bosa Nova blame it on "The Girl from Ipanema"? Whatever.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## MLeh

My mother always says if she'd known how much fun grandchildren were, she'd have had them first.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, more SAP video clips.

Jedi squirrels? Yes plz! – GeekOut - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## SINC

LOL Marc! That's a dilly!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> LOL Marc! That's a dilly!


I see things on CNN and CBC sites, which I am not sure if you view on a daily basis, that would be good for SAP. 

As the old saying goes, "Always searching, sometimes sharing" ............ or something like that.


----------



## SINC

I always appreciate it when people send me items I can use on SAP. I am a lucky man as I get literally thousands of emails each month from across the world with suggestions for content. So many now in fact, that I spend more time sorting and filing and composing emails for SAP, than I do composing SAP itself each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I always appreciate it when people send me items I can use on SAP. I am a lucky man as I get literally thousands of emails each month from across the world with suggestions for content. So many now in fact, that I spend more time sorting and filing and composing emails for SAP, than I do composing SAP itself each day.


Well, I'll only send those items that I think might add some flavor to SAP. I am impressed with the depth and the eclectic array of items each day. Kudos to you, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Have to tutor tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I'll make some coffee and tea, and leave the Saturday morning breakfast for JO to make. I have to go tutoring now. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all. I guess most are enjoying a sleep-in this fine Saturday morning. A fresh coating of snow has turned our dirty snow piled streets into gleaming white again. SAP will put a smile on your face with our puppies feature, test your skill at puzzle solving and there are some puns just for Kim. 

I can think of nothing profound to note the passing of a milestone of 50,000 posts with this very one, but it is nice to now be included in Marc's formerly exclusive club.


----------



## Rps

morning all. don we were actually in the process of moving when tovah had her attack. we had actually cancelled out bville services and were in the process of setting up windsors....anyway i can get to the library on tovah's good days for a half hour or so ...so i can keep in touch that way. don i have some sap material to send you the next time i am there. take care all...we thank you for your well wishes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc et all. I guess most are enjoying a sleep-in this fine Saturday morning. A fresh coating of snow has turned our dirty snow piled streets into gleaming white again. SAP will put a smile on your face with our puppies feature, test your skill at puzzle solving and there are some puns just for Kim.
> 
> I can think of nothing profound to note the passing of a milestone of 50,000 posts with this very one, but it is nice to now be included in Marc's formerly exclusive club.


Morning, Don. Kudos on post #50,000. Welcome to the club. :clap::clap::clap: Of course, as Groucho Marx once said, "I don't care to belong to a club that accepts people like me as members." 

Great puppy pics in SAP this morning. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. don we were actually in the process of moving when tovah had her attack. we had actually cancelled out bville services and were in the process of setting up windsors....anyway i can get to the library on tovah's good days for a half hour or so ...so i can keep in touch that way. don i have some sap material to send you the next time i am there. take care all...we thank you for your well wishes.


Morning, Rp. Hope that Tovah is feeling a bit better today. We miss you. You are all in our prayers. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all.

Congrats on 50,000, Don. Quality and quantity. 

Just reviewed SAP: my guess for the colourful objects is 'rubber bands'. 

How's this for a salesman's pitch and patter? Super Funny Salesman Pitching Cleaner - Funny Video - YouTube

Rp: continued best wishes for Tovah's full recovery. I'm reminded often that "Life is what happens when you're busy making other plans." (John Lennon)


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> but it is nice to now be included in Marc's formerly exclusive club.


Sigh, there goes the neighbourhood! 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Sigh, there goes the neighbourhood!
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. The "neighborhood" went "to hell in a handbasket" when we first let the doxies in to roam amongst us. Such is Life.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## tilt

Hi there Marc. My back has been acting up and I have been walking and standing with a definite list all day, but otherwise I am fine, thank you. How's your son doing?

Don, my earlier attempt at humour notwithstanding, congrats on becoming the second most prolific poster here. You are in good company indeed.

And a very good afternoon to everyone here.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hi there Marc. My back has been acting up and I have been walking and standing with a definite list all day, but otherwise I am fine, thank you. How's your son doing?
> 
> Don, my earlier attempt at humour notwithstanding, congrats on becoming the second most prolific poster here. You are in good company indeed.
> 
> And a very good afternoon to everyone here.
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. Sorry to hear about your back. I have sciatica every so often, so I am able to understand a bit of what you are experiencing. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Stephen is still searching for what he wants to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just read about your clearing off your walk and now it's snowing once again. Thinking about Ann, how is she today?


----------



## SINC

Ann is much better, thanks Marc. She was out helping me doing some clean up light shovelling as I ran the snow blower.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


SINC said:


> Morning Marc et all. I guess most are enjoying a sleep-in this fine Saturday morning. A fresh coating of snow has turned our dirty snow piled streets into gleaming white again. SAP will put a smile on your face with our puppies feature, test your skill at puzzle solving and there are some puns just for Kim.
> 
> I can think of nothing profound to note the passing of a milestone of 50,000 posts with this very one, but it is nice to now be included in Marc's formerly exclusive club.


Congrats on the 50K! Woooot! 

Good SAP today. I really did enjoy the puns, the link to Rex Murphy and the fish sandals. The latter image was a variation on the earlier image on fishing. Hee heeeee. 



Rps said:


> morning all. don we were actually in the process of moving when tovah had her attack. we had actually cancelled out bville services and were in the process of setting up windsors....anyway i can get to the library on tovah's good days for a half hour or so ...so i can keep in touch that way. don i have some sap material to send you the next time i am there. take care all...we thank you for your well wishes.


Hello Rp - Here's hoping for more good days for both you and Tovah. 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Kudos on post #50,000. Welcome to the club. :clap::clap::clap: Of course, as Groucho Marx once said, "I don't care to belong to a club that accepts people like me as members."


But...Aren't those the funnest clubs? 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mohan. The "neighborhood" went "to hell in a handbasket" when we first let the doxies in to roam amongst us. Such is Life.


You mean to Hell in a Houndbasket, don't you? (That's how the Hounds of Hell get there too) 



tilt said:


> Hi there Marc. My back has been acting up and I have been walking and standing with a definite list all day, but otherwise I am fine, thank you.
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, you obviously have too much on your list. 



SINC said:


> Ann is much better, thanks Marc. She was out helping me doing some clean up light shovelling as I ran the snow blower.


I was wondering how Ann was doing earlier. Thanks for the good news update. It has just started to snow here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann is much better, thanks Marc. She was out helping me doing some clean up light shovelling as I ran the snow blower.


Wow!! Great news. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. So, how are you doing today? Any word yet from Kacey??


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. So, how are you doing today? Any word yet from Kacey??


Nope not yet. Maybe tomorrow.

I'm doing well today thanks, you?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Nope not yet. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> I'm doing well today thanks, you?


Good to hear, Kim. When you speak to Kacey, give her my best.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just hit 0C, so a fresh pot of hot herbal tea is being brewed. Anyone interested? Might have something a bit stronger for those of you non-tea drinkers ........... so long as you don't intend to drive.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, I wonder how a tea and Tia Maria would go?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, I wonder how a tea and Tia Maria would go?


It might taste better with decaf coffee, Don. I will have one with you if you don't want to drink alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here's a little tidbit for SAP re the NHL. Toronto may not have won a Stanley Cup since 1967, but the team is worth more than my New York Rangers.

1. Toronto Maple Leafs - The Most Valuable Hockey Teams


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> We just hit 0C, so a fresh pot of hot herbal tea is being brewed. Anyone interested? Might have something a bit stronger for those of you non-tea drinkers ........... so long as you don't intend to drive.


How about (in honor of Don's 50K) a new Doxie Den Special Drink?

Introducing ..... (drum roll please) ...

*The Wiener Spritzer:*
1 part german wine
1 part soda water
1 part lemonade or apple cider

Served _long_ of course, over ice...or snow ...just not yellow snow. 



SINC said:


> Hmmm, I wonder how a tea and Tia Maria would go?


I think it goes "Coffee, Tia _or_ Maria."


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> How about (in honor of Don's 50K) a new Doxie Den Special Drink?
> 
> Introducing ..... (drum roll please) ...
> 
> *The Wiener Spritzer:*
> 1 part german wine
> 1 part soda water
> 1 part lemonade or apple cider
> 
> Served _long_ of course, over ice...or snow ...just not yellow snow.
> 
> 
> I think it goes "Coffee, Tia _or_ Maria."


Good idea, Kim, except we should have Austrian white wine and not German wine, since "Wiener" comes from Wein, meaning Vienna. 

Yellow snow?!?! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine Sunday Brunch that he is willing to serve to you in bed if you so choose. I was up and about with the doxies, so I shall sit at a table. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this morning at 8:09AM here in NL, I was the only one on SAP along with someone from Vietnam. Too bad we can't communicate somehow with the folks around the world. The chat group seems more local. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

A unique clip for SAP??? Rare turtle swims across the ocean. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, took a quick glance at the picture on SAP, and is is some sort of fill, as in a fiber fill for stuffing of some item?


----------



## Dr.G.

Now it looks as if the person from Vietnam is off of SAP, making "Saint John's, Newfoundland" to only spot online at SAP. Wonder who that could be? Wonder where Saint John's might be in Newfoundland????


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!! Flowers in Dec. ........................ cool. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I noticed you were on SAP as I was checking the hot links to be sure they all worked. I found the tale of the hidden galaxies interesting as well. Did you 'star gaze' too this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I noticed you were on SAP as I was checking the hot links to be sure they all worked. I found the tale of the hidden galaxies interesting as well. Did you 'star gaze' too this morning?


When I finish my morning grading, I get a fresh cup of coffee to sit back to see what is new on SAP. A fine way to spend a relaxing moment during the day.

Yes, watched it twice to make sure I was at the start of the presentation. Makes one feel quite small. Amazing stats and pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Penguins Go Skating on MSN Video

Don, another possible SAP clip.


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> I think it goes "Coffee, Tia _or_ Maria."


Heheheheh, clever!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Heheheheh, clever!
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. How are you today? 

I was just outside sitting on my back deck, in sunny 1C temps with a cup of coffee ............. without Tia Maria ......... or Tia ........... or Maria ............. just doxies sunning themselves.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Penguins Go Skating on MSN Video
> 
> Don, another possible SAP clip.


Cute vid Marc, but msnbc has no means to use the vid on SAP as they do not allow embedding and YouTube doesn't have it so it's a no go.


----------



## CubaMark

Good morning from Zacatecas. +5 and mostly blue skies. 2nd pot of coffee brewed and consumed already - working on Sunday mornings... the only tranquil moments since becoming a dad...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cute vid Marc, but msnbc has no means to use the vid on SAP as they do not allow embedding and YouTube doesn't have it so it's a no go.


OK, I shall remember this in the future.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> A unique clip for SAP??? Rare turtle swims across the ocean. :clap:


Again, good vid, but CNN, like msnbc does not allow embedding. 



Dr.G. said:


> Don, took a quick glance at the picture on SAP, and is is some sort of fill, as in a fiber fill for stuffing of some item?


Actually Elaine guessed it correctly yesterday as rubber bands. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Good morning from Zacatecas. +5 and mostly blue skies. 2nd pot of coffee brewed and consumed already - working on Sunday mornings... the only tranquil moments since becoming a dad...


Morning, Mark. Sunny and 1C here in St.John's. Lots of blue skies and no wind. Was out back with my iPad2 with some coffee reading the latest news from the Globe and Mail.

How is the immigration situation coming along for your wife and son? I keep looking for positions in Canada at universities from coast to coast to coast that might interest you.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> How is the immigration situation coming along for your wife and son? I keep looking for positions in Canada at universities from coast to coast to coast that might interest you.


Much appreciated, Marc. I'm in a bit of a catch-22.... Immigration Canada requires (correctly) that the sponsoring citizen (me, in this case) demonstrate sufficient financial capabilities to support the emigrant (my wife). Job hunting from here is a bit of a challenge, and the piecemeal freelance work I'm getting contributes to the grocery bill here in Mexico, but does nothing to make me solvent back home.

I could be more productive and secure a higher income if we put our son in daycare, but I'm hesitant to do this for a number of reasons, security being in the top five. Kidnappings are an unfortunate fact of life here, with at least a couple being reported in the local media each month (and the unreported ones are estimated to be double or triple that number).

Meanwhile - I'm the stay-at-home-dad, often working on translations, etc., until the wee (wee!) hours and slowly getting the bureaucratic bits in place for my son's citizenship. Last month we secured his Mexican passport (a full day at the Dept. of Foreign Relations). Early in the new year I'll have to journey to the nearest Canadian consulate (5 hours by bus) with him in tow in order to begin the paperwork for his citizenship... that will probably mean at least two round-trips in total. Hopefully I can do this without having to bring my wife, since her vacation periods are few and far between.

I have a "job hunt" bookmark folder that opens each morning, featuring the employment pages of CAUT, IDRC, some NGOs and various universities in the Atlantic region. Here's hoping....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Much appreciated, Marc. I'm in a bit of a catch-22.... Immigration Canada requires (correctly) that the sponsoring citizen (me, in this case) demonstrate sufficient financial capabilities to support the emigrant (my wife). Job hunting from here is a bit of a challenge, and the piecemeal freelance work I'm getting contributes to the grocery bill here in Mexico, but does nothing to make me solvent back home.
> 
> I could be more productive and secure a higher income if we put our son in daycare, but I'm hesitant to do this for a number of reasons, security being in the top five. Kidnappings are an unfortunate fact of life here, with at least a couple being reported in the local media each month (and the unreported ones are estimated to be double or triple that number).
> 
> Meanwhile - I'm the stay-at-home-dad, often working on translations, etc., until the wee (wee!) hours and slowly getting the bureaucratic bits in place for my son's citizenship. Last month we secured his Mexican passport (a full day at the Dept. of Foreign Relations). Early in the new year I'll have to journey to the nearest Canadian consulate (5 hours by bus) with him in tow in order to begin the paperwork for his citizenship... that will probably mean at least two round-trips in total. Hopefully I can do this without having to bring my wife, since her vacation periods are few and far between.
> 
> I have a "job hunt" bookmark folder that opens each morning, featuring the employment pages of CAUT, IDRC, some NGOs and various universities in the Atlantic region. Here's hoping....


Sounds like a rough time for you ......... but they grow them tough in Atlantic Canada. I look through the CAUT publication we get each month, as well as postings the MUN posts about positions here and in other universities across Canada. To save money, some universities post openings online at other Canadian universities.

Good luck, mi amigo. Paz.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


CubaMark said:


> Good morning from Zacatecas. +5 and mostly blue skies. 2nd pot of coffee brewed and consumed already - working on Sunday mornings... the only tranquil moments since becoming a dad...


What? You haven't got into the hot spiced chocolate with crusty rolls breakfast routine? I miss that. My waistline doesn't.

Good luck with the job search.



Don - Off to check SAP soon...sounds like a good one. 

Marc- We have snow higher than a Doxie's clearance here and it's still coming down. 

No word from Kacey yet, but soon, hopefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> What? You haven't got into the hot spiced chocolate with crusty rolls breakfast routine? I miss that. My waistline doesn't.
> 
> Marc- We have snow higher than a Doxie's clearance here and it's still coming down.
> 
> No word from Kacey yet, but soon, hopefully.




AFternoon, Kim. Well, as they say about hot spiced chocolate with crusty rolls, "a few seconds on the lips ............. months and months on the hips".

Doxie "clearance" is about 6-8 inches. You have more than that??? Wow!!! Two years ago, we had no snow on Dec. 6th, and then got hit with a 32cm storm on Dec.7th and 8th. Last year, we did not have any snow on the ground that stayed more than a day or so until Jan.3rd. This year, all the 42cm of snow on 24th and 25th is now gone. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.

As I said, tell Kacey high from me. We still have a doxie pup that is unsold .......... and now house trained. Did she ever get the hedgehog for Christmas that she wanted a couple of years ago???


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mohan. How are you today?
> 
> I was just outside sitting on my back deck, in sunny 1C temps with a cup of coffee ............. without Tia Maria ......... or Tia ........... or Maria ............. just doxies sunning themselves.


I am well, Marc, thank you. It's Grey skies here and a bit of rain. Just watched Russell Peters - the Green Card Tour. Peters was hilarious, as usual.

CM, I understand the difficulty in finding a job in Canada when you are not in Canada. I wish you good luck and a speedy solution.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I am well, Marc, thank you. It's Grey skies here and a bit of rain. Just watched Russell Peters - the Green Card Tour. Peters was hilarious, as usual.
> 
> CM, I understand the difficulty in finding a job in Canada when you are not in Canada. I wish you good luck and a speedy solution.
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. A beautiful sunset here is now forming. 

You might be interested in the fact that the area of the pub that is always featured in The Republic of Doyle, and part of Harbour Drive along the St.John's Harbor, was closed for 4 hours due to the need to shoot scenes in these two locations. What is amazing is that no one complained.

Love the humor of Russell Peters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, came across two images for SAP. Thought you might be interested. I can tell you what they are and where I found them via PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mohan. A beautiful sunset here is now forming.
> 
> You might be interested in the fact that the area of the pub that is always featured in The Republic of Doyle, and part of Harbour Drive along the St.John's Harbor, was closed for 4 hours due to the need to shoot scenes in these two locations. What is amazing is that no one complained.
> 
> Love the humor of Russell Peters.


Ah, looks like Republic of Doyle might be coming back eh! 



Dr.G. said:


> Don, came across two images for SAP. Thought you might be interested. I can tell you what they are and where I found them via PM.


Is the top one a close-up of velcro?

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

tilt: Yep velcro it is, as I recognize it from one we ran on SAP a few weeks back. The other one will become a SAP puzzle pic real soon so it's identity will have to wait.

Today on SAP, an interesting read on India's Tata Motors and a new mini van that runs on compressed air that they plan to introduce soon, along with a couple of chuckles to start your day.


----------



## CubaMark

An early Monday morning after a late Sunday night - in fact, the two were separated by scant hours. Ah, the life of a freelancer....

Now, let's see if I can get another pot of coffee in me before the critter stirs...

Speaking of which, I haven't tortured you folks with a shot of him in quite some time...

...and yes, thank-you, we are now very much aware why one should not place baby's bathtub near an electrical outlet. No need to call child services.....


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> ...and yes, thank-you, we are now very much aware why one should not place baby's bathtub near an electrical outlet. No need to call child services.....


:lmao: Good one Mark, cute little guy too!


----------



## CubaMark

ON my FB page, I've labelled that one_ "Earthlings! I come in peace!"_


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Ah, looks like Republic of Doyle might be coming back eh!
> 
> 
> 
> Is the top one a close-up of velcro?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, Mohan, the Rep. of Doyle is going into a new season. Seems folks outside of NL like the show.

Yes, it's velcro.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> An early Monday morning after a late Sunday night - in fact, the two were separated by scant hours. Ah, the life of a freelancer....
> 
> Now, let's see if I can get another pot of coffee in me before the critter stirs...
> 
> Speaking of which, I haven't tortured you folks with a shot of him in quite some time...
> 
> ...and yes, thank-you, we are now very much aware why one should not place baby's bathtub near an electrical outlet. No need to call child services.....


Cute, Mark. You and your wife should be proud.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all.
> 
> tilt: Yep velcro it is, as I recognize it from one we ran on SAP a few weeks back. The other one will become a SAP puzzle pic real soon so it's identity will have to wait.
> 
> Today on SAP, an interesting read on India's Tata Motors and a new mini van that runs on compressed air that they plan to introduce soon, along with a couple of chuckles to start your day.


Morning, Don. I could use a few chuckles ............. but for now, I have to grade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I was so busy grading I forgot to pop in for breakfast. I am now just coming in for some coffee and then off again. Later.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


CubaMark said:


> A
> Speaking of which, I haven't tortured you folks with a shot of him in quite some time...
> 
> ...and yes, thank-you, we are now very much aware why one should not place baby's bathtub near an electrical outlet. No need to call child services.....


Hah! Cute! 
"Here we great each other by pulling toes - you go first!"

Don - Good SAP today!

Marc - Good luck with the mountain of grading. 

No, I haven't heard from Kacey yet. Today they are going on a 10K hike in this beautiful place:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Kim, if you liked those fish sandals a few days back, wait til tomorrow for the sandwich sandals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a quiet moment from grading with a fresh cup of coffee and SAP. Liked the golf story.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? 

Might I interest you in some Sonal Special later today???


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> An early Monday morning after a late Sunday night - in fact, the two were separated by scant hours. Ah, the life of a freelancer....
> 
> Now, let's see if I can get another pot of coffee in me before the critter stirs...
> 
> Speaking of which, I haven't tortured you folks with a shot of him in quite some time...
> 
> ...and yes, thank-you, we are now very much aware why one should not place baby's bathtub near an electrical outlet. No need to call child services.....


Mark, I forgot to mention that after my first impression of you son (cute :love2: ) was the thought "He looks as if he is trying to give Spock's 'Live long and prosper' sign." :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM here in St.John's. Guess I shall dine alone with some tea and scones at 4PM. C'est la vie.


----------



## Sonal

Hmmm, looks like I missed Marc for tea. Oh well. 

Tea, for one, and one, for tea...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hmmm, looks like I missed Marc for tea. Oh well.
> 
> Tea, for one, and one, for tea...


Evening, Sonal. Missed tea with you as well. I need some strong coffee to keep grading.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Have to get up early to take my car in to get snow tires put on ............. although I am hoping that they won't be needed until January, just like last year. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A chance to perhaps help the food bank in your city has been resurrected by Kraft foods and the link is in the lead item on SAP today. Also sit back and enjoy the musical rendering of Perry Como as he welcomes the Christmas season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have been on that Kraft site before, supporting the two food banks in NL. But, in your honor, I voted once or twice for the St. A. foodbank. Donations to food banks, especially in the form of cash, makes for great Christmas/Hanukkah gifts ........... especially in our family since we do NOT need any more stuff in our house.


----------



## Dr.G.

I see that JO has slept in again, so I shall make some coffee and eggs for my breakfast .............. guess this is "make your own breakfast" day here at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## CubaMark

+3 in Zacatecas with whispy clouds and a pretty rosy glow from the soon-to-rise sun... We're well into our winter pyjama routine now, so the morning shock of rising from bed isn't so bad. It reminds me, in fact, of my childhood when our family lived at my grandmother's place while my parents were saving up for a house of their own. Gran's house was old and cold... I remember chipping away at ice on the window panes... seeing my breath upon waking up each winter morning... having TWO hot water bottles in each bed... ah, memories...


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> +3 in Zacatecas with whispy clouds and a pretty rosy glow from the soon-to-rise sun... We're well into our winter pyjama routine now, so the morning shock of rising from bed isn't so bad. It reminds me, in fact, of my childhood when our family lived at my grandmother's place while my parents were saving up for a house of their own. Gran's house was old and cold... I remember chipping away at ice on the window panes... seeing my breath upon waking up each winter morning... having TWO hot water bottles in each bed... ah, memories...


Morning, Mark. Sorry to hear of your continued cold temps. Hopefully you shall find some suitable employment in Canada and be able to bring your whole family here. Good luck, mi amigo.


----------



## SINC

Hard to believe that its popped up to 9° here this morning, but high winds cool things off quickly. I too can recall chipping ice off my bedroom window in my parents first home and seeing my breath as well when I awoke. That and chipping the ice that formed on the drinking water pail on the kitchen counter to make coffee once the wood stove was fired up to rewarm the house for the day. Then of course, if the milkman arrived too early, it would freeze the milk in the glass bottles in the porch and cause the little cardboard caps to rise three or four inches above the bottle necks. Memories indeed, but such good ones.

Kim, your sandwich sandals await you on SAP this morning.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


Dr.G. said:


> I see that JO has slept in again, so I shall make some coffee and eggs for my breakfast .............. guess this is "make your own breakfast" day here at The Cafe Chez Marc.


Ok! 
But I'll need some ingredients:
1 pound of bacon
Whipping cream
3 "sea legs"
artichoke, raw
Bananas
Onions
Scotch Whisky
Jalepenos, pickled
Fresh Sage
Sharp Cheddar, shredded, not sliced
Purple Cabbage
Salt & pepper

Anyone wanna join me for breakfast?




SINC said:


> Kim, your sandwich sandals await you on SAP this morning.


Woot!

I'll check them out when I get back from the dentist - I'm off to scrape the ice off my car now. Ugh.


----------



## tilt

*Sigh* Kim, you had me at bacon 

Plus, scotch whisky? At breakfast? Count me in babe!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Ok!
> But I'll need some ingredients:
> 1 pound of bacon
> Whipping cream
> 3 "sea legs"
> artichoke, raw
> Bananas
> Onions
> Scotch Whisky
> Jalepenos, pickled
> Fresh Sage
> Sharp Cheddar, shredded, not sliced
> Purple Cabbage
> Salt & pepper
> 
> Anyone wanna join me for breakfast?
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!
> 
> I'll check them out when I get back from the dentist - I'm off to scrape the ice off my car now. Ugh.


Fresh Sage????? Kim, what are you thinking???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> *Sigh* Kim, you had me at bacon
> 
> Plus, scotch whisky? At breakfast? Count me in babe!
> 
> Cheers




Breakfast is the most important meal of the day, Mohan.


----------



## MLeh

My grandfather had a snort (2 tablespoons) of brandy every morning with his coffee. He was teetotal the rest of the time, but he said he needed it to get things going in the morning. He lived to be 101. He also went for hour long walks each day, and in the winter, if the snow was too deep or the wind too strong, would ride his exercise bike for a minimum of an hour.

I'm willing to do the brandy part.


----------



## Rps

my great grandfather took two shots of whiskey every night at bed time for most of his 98 years....he went from sailing ships to the atomic bomb. fought in numerous wars. joined the merchant marine at 14, ran the power station in peterborough ontario. built the flag polls at the cne, and for breakfast.......kippers and fried tomatoes......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> my great grandfather took two shots of whiskey every night at bed time for most of his 98 years....he went from sailing ships to the atomic bomb. fought in numerous wars. joined the merchant marine at 14, ran the power station in peterborough ontario. built the flag polls at the cne, and for breakfast.......kippers and fried tomatoes......


Afternoon, Rp. Sounds like an amazing man.

How are you today? How is Tovah ........ and MayBelle?


----------



## MLeh

Enjoyed SAP, as always, Don. I think those giraffe shoes would be hard to walk in, though.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Breakfast is the most important meal of the day, Mohan.


Oh, absolutely, Marc!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Oh, absolutely, Marc!
> 
> Cheers


True ............ but now it's time for 4PM High Tea ........ at least here in St.John's. Interested?


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> *Sigh* Kim, you had me at bacon
> 
> Plus, scotch whisky? At breakfast? Count me in babe!
> 
> Cheers


You're in! 
Now, does anyone have a waffle iron, piece of indoor-outdoor carpet and a chia pet?



Dr.G. said:


> Fresh Sage????? Kim, what are you thinking???????????


I know...what was I thinking, putting bananas on the list with there being a flesh eating banana scare going on! That doesn't sound a peeling! 



Speaking of cooking, I experienced an attack of the giggle-fits in the dentist chair this morning. That's never happened before. 

While having my teeth cleaned, I was watching a cooking show on the TV above my head. The sound was off and the CC was on. 

Whoever was keying in the words either had very poor hearing, atrocious spelling or was simply subject to inappropriate autocorrect. 

The dish was a Spinach & Feta Phyllo Pastry Pie. Who knew that was going to be so funny? 

Samples of text:

"We are going to enjoy a special treat of some Greek Foot today..." (Ewww, gross...hope they're at least washed) 

"You'll need about a pound of fresh spendage." (Huh, what?)

"Fallopian Pasty Pie" (I just about swallowed the fluoride) 

and desert? (Yes, Desert) was
... a Moose with lady fingers. (Cool, do we each get a whole one? Don't cook mine, I want to keep it as a pet) 

The fits were obviously contagious, because the Hygienist began to lose it as I relayed what I was laughing about. I had to stop watching so we could get through the appointment. 

I think I'm going to subscribe to CC from now on. 
There's a whole level of entertainment out there that I have been missing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. You sound to be in a good mood. Any word from Kacey?


----------



## KC4

Yes, just brief texts yesterday from Kacey. She seemed to be having trouble getting her phone to work. Hopefully she will try and call again today. 

Apparently, she earned herself yet another port suspension...this time for wandering too far away from her group which is strictly verboten, especially in Morocco. (Ack!) She ended up shoveling rust (from the anchor chain) out of the lower hull for 7 hours. (hah!)

Otherwise she seems to be in good spirits. She received a whole bunch of mail from friends and family at this port, which is the last mail port before Christmas... These "Care Packages" usually contain treats and snacks. The resourceful young lass has been monetizing part of her windfall by selling some of it to her fellow students. Yesterday she sold a piece of Beef Jerky for $14 Euros. (Sheesh!) 

Class Afloat has lifted the ship entirely out of the water for hull maintenance at this port, but the crew are still living on it. They must climb a ladder to board. This makes provisioning all the more challenging...especially since this is a huge provisioning, intended to last them past Senegal. I guess Senegal is not the place to provision a ship.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, when Kacey comes back to Calgary, it shall seem like a slow and rural existence. Maybe she will set her sights on Broadway and go to New York City? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

World’s Oldest Car On The Auction Block | Autopia | Wired.com

Don, I put in a bid, but we can split the cost if the bid is successful if you would like to have part ownership in a piece of history. Still, it might make a good SAP Web bit.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> World’s Oldest Car On The Auction Block | Autopia | Wired.com
> 
> Don, I put in a bid, but we can split the cost if the bid is successful if you would like to have part ownership in a piece of history. Still, it might make a good SAP Web bit.


Marc, been there, done that Oct 13/11:

World?s Oldest Working Car Sold | St. Albert's Place On The Web


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, been there, done that Oct 13/11:
> 
> World?s Oldest Working Car Sold | St. Albert's Place On The Web


Bug Humbar!!!! Did not look at the date. Well, my bid of $10 would have been a bit low anyway. Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast that I hope JO will have for us tomorrow. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MLeh

Well, I did a search for something for today's date in ehMac, but all it came up with was topics which degenerated into the usual 'gun control' or whatever topics that these things degenerate onto on ehMac, so I'll post this here. 

Not trying to be political - I just want to remember the names of the 14 women who lost their lives 22 years ago today. My daughter was a bit less than a month old at the time. She's the same age now as the majority of women who died that day. Have things changed in the intervening years? I know there are far more women engineers now than there were back then, and I don't think that's a bad thing.

Geneviève Bergeron, 21
Hélène Colgan, 23
Nathalie Croteau, 23
Barbara Daigneault, 22
Anne-Marie Edward, 21
Maud Haviernick, 29
Barbara Klucznik Widajewicz, 31
Maryse Laganière, 25
Maryse Leclair, 23
Anne-Marie Lemay, 27
Sonia Pelletier, 23
Michèle Richard, 21
Annie St-Arneault, 23
Annie Turcotte, 21

Like I said - not trying to be political - but just 'remembering', and hoping that things have changed for the better for everyone in society.

RIP ladies.


----------



## SINC

Great post Elaine. A tribute without the baggage if you will. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Great post Elaine. A tribute without the baggage if you will. :clap:


I agree, Don. What a senseless loss of such fine women. A fitting post, Elaine. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## CubaMark

'morning Marc,

One pot of coffee consumed by 6am Zacatecas time. Another brewing. 

Did some research into the citizenship process for my son yesterday. As a certain ethnic group is known (stereotypically) to exclaim: _Oy vey!_

More on that saga in another thread, I imagine, as the process continues...


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> 'morning Marc,
> 
> One pot of coffee consumed by 6am Zacatecas time. Another brewing.
> 
> Did some research into the citizenship process for my son yesterday. As a certain ethnic group is known (stereotypically) to exclaim: _Oy vey!_
> 
> More on that saga in another thread, I imagine, as the process continues...


Morning, Mark. This does not sound good for you and your son. I am amazed that it is so difficult. Good luck, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, "a club and a spade"?!? "Oy vey!" as Mark would say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess JO is taking the Hanukkah/Christmas season off early this year. Thus, I shall make a quick OtHD Breakfast and then it's back to grading. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Aha, M & Ms in the Shang this morning as in Marc and Mark or as the dog with a hair lip says, Marc, Mark. 

What time sone are you in Mark, same as mid western Canada I assume (CST)?

A unique video from the BBC today on SAP of tribesmen in Africa who use a wild bird to find honey.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Aha, M & Ms in the Shang this morning as in Marc and Mark or as the dog with a hair lip says, Marc, Mark.  .


Groan .............


----------



## tilt

Mornin' all! Another Grey morning here, dusting of snow on the car and on the grass from last night I suppose. Back-pain is still making its presence known very loudly, job-hunt going on (apply, apply, but no reply) but otherwise everything's just hunky-dory.

Marc, I was reading a thread that CM had brought back from the dead this morning; and noticed that a compatriot of yours (ErnestNL) had some posts there. I haven't seen much of him around lately, wonder what happened to him.

Do the two of you know each other Have you met?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Mornin' all! Another Grey morning here, dusting of snow on the car and on the grass from last night I suppose. Back-pain is still making its presence known very loudly, job-hunt going on (apply, apply, but no reply) but otherwise everything's just hunky-dory.
> 
> Marc, I was reading a thread that CM had brought back from the dead this morning; and noticed that a compatriot of yours (ErnestNL) had some posts there. I haven't seen much of him around lately, wonder what happened to him.
> 
> Do the two of you know each other Have you met?
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. Sorry about the back pain ........... even sorrier to hear of no replies to your job-hunting.

ErnnstNL lives in St.John's, but I have never met him. I should PM him to see how he is doing.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You don't write because you want to say something; you write because you've got something to say."
F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM High Tea here in St.John's. Anyone interested???


----------



## Sonal

Sounds good Marc. I could use a warm cuppa to defrost my fingers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good Marc. I could use a warm cuppa to defrost my fingers.


Great. One cup coming up. A bit chilly here as well, with 4C temps and rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took the doxies out back. It is foggy but just over 8C. Strange sensation -- warm fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is now 9C and even more fog is drifting about my area of St.John's. See you all tomorrow ........ albeit in a virtual sense.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. If you do nothing else today, don't miss the SAP video today called "Change For A Dollar". It is one of the most inspiring things I have seen in years and fits in well with the true spirit of the Christmas season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once the coffee is brewed. I love inspirational video clips of any sort.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO is back on the job with a fine breakfast for us all.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once the coffee is brewed. I love inspirational video clips of any sort.


I think you in particular will enjoy it Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think you in particular will enjoy it Marc.


Wow!!! Now you've got me all teary eyed and weepy, Don. VERY moving. I think that is a dramatic demonstration how each person's life may touch the lives of so many other people. Merci and paix, mon ami, for that clip.


----------



## SINC

Yup, It moved me and I hope everyone who visits take the time to watch the entire clip. It is seldom that a video makes its point with such power.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yup, It moved me and I hope everyone who visits take the time to watch the entire clip. It is seldom that a video makes its point with such power.


Very true. Just sent in a donation to The Salvation Army who help folks like that here in St.John's and around North America. Again, thanks for sharing that clip.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone!


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, nice to hear of your new relationship status.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal, nice to hear of your new relationship status.


Pretty nice for me too.


----------



## KC4

Yes, Sonal...very cheery news indeed. Thanks for sharing with your ehMac gang! 


Don - That was quite the moving video on SAP this morning. It's very well done.

A sobering news item there in the helicopter crash article. I rode that same helicopter tour with the same tour company (possibly the same helicopter and/or pilot) with my family in 2007.


----------



## CubaMark

G'day folks. A bit late to the 'shang here... baby boy woke up early, had breakfast, and - though sleepy - decided he didn't want to nap. Routine is now off for the whole day... 

Don: sweet Short. The actor who played the homeless man, Robert P. Campbell, has an interesting filmography... 

Baby's snoozing, so papa's gotta get some things done around the house. Catch y'all later...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pretty nice for me too.


Afternoon, Sonal. Have I missed something? What new "relationship status"??


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, just read your "new jewelry" thread. Now I know what you mean. Mazel tov to you and Gordon.


----------



## SINC

OK, now hear this. Clicking on this link may be found to be humorous by men:

http://www.flashfunpages.com/couple.swf


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> OK, now hear this. Clicking on this link may be found to be humorous by men:
> 
> http://www.flashfunpages.com/couple.swf




Have not seen that one before, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM and time for High Tea here in St.John's.

Sonal, I assume that you shall want The Cafe Chez Marc to cater your wedding reception? No charge, of course. My treat.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> 4PM and time for High Tea here in St.John's.
> 
> Sonal, I assume that you shall want The Cafe Chez Marc to cater your wedding reception? No charge, of course. My treat.


Only if we can have the doxies as our wedding attendants. Best doxie, doxie of honour, groomsdoxies, bridesdoxies...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Only if we can have the doxies as our wedding attendants. Best doxie, doxie of honour, groomsdoxies, bridesdoxies...


But of course. Your choice. As a wedding gift, you may even choose one of the two doxie pups we have left -- either Gidget or Maggie. Hard to tell them apart, however.

I am so happy for you, mon amie. May you and Gordon have a lifetime of happiness together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Two hours ago it was 14C. Now, it is 10C with a forecast of going down to 0C by dawn tomorrow. We set a record for the warmest Dec.8th since 1959's 12C on this day, but this temperature drop of 14C in less than 12 hours is amazing. Luckily, with these hurricane-force winds pounding us, there is no longer any rain and NO SNOW!!! 

The doxie pups are refusing to go outside, and I can't blame them. At just over 10 pounds, they are being blown about, so I have had to resort to putting down paper in the house once again until I am able to take them outside tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Two hours ago it was 14C. Now, it is 10C with a forecast of going down to 0C by dawn tomorrow. We set a record for the warmest Dec.8th since 1959's 12C on this day, but this temperature drop of 14C in less than 12 hours is amazing. Luckily, with these hurricane-force winds pounding us, there is no longer any rain and NO SNOW!!!





Dr.G. said:


> Two hours ago it was 14C. Now, it is 10C with a forecast of going down to 0C by dawn tomorrow. We set a record for the warmest Dec.8th since 1959's 12C on this day, but this temperature drop of 14C in less than 12 hours is amazing. Luckily, with these hurricane-force winds pounding us, there is no longer any rain and NO SNOW!!!


 No, your eyes are not fooling you. Like you, I too read the weather thread first and thought I had gone back to it by mistake.

Tricky guy, that Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, your eyes are not fooling you. Like you, I too read the weather thread first and thought I had gone back to it by mistake.
> 
> Tricky guy, that Marc.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

However, this was NOT in the Weather Thread --

"The doxie pups are refusing to go outside, and I can't blame them. At just over 10 pounds, they are being blown about, so I have had to resort to putting down paper in the house once again until I am able to take them outside tomorrow morning. "


----------



## Dr.G.

The lights are starting to flicker and the house must be moving because my 24"LDC monitor is shaking. So, I best call it a night. See you all, I hope, at our TGIF Breakfast ............. celebrating Sonal's engagement. Paix, mon amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A baseball clip this morning on SAP for Marc and Rp. Watch a fan catch a foul ball in his plastic beer glass and get a bit wet in the process.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you this morning? How is Ann doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO is still asleep, so I shall start some coffee and wait for it to brew and then take a moment at St. A's Place before diving in once again into grading.

I am really tired as I did not sleep well due to the strong winds. It sounded as if I was back in the New York City subway system ............. either that, or the SK Roughriders were using my house to practice their tackles and hits.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just noticed you on SAP this morning a few seconds ago. Ann has recovered and is back to normal with just one bad knee. She is in full Christmas mode, busy making sure she has all the small things in place. Last night I caught her out my office window hanging LED lights on her lilac tree. I took a pic through the window when she turned them on and did a quick print out and hung it on the back door so she would see it when she came in. She asked where I got the pic and I told her it was from last year. But, but she said, I've never put lights on the lilac before. Sure you did said I.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just noticed you on SAP this morning a few seconds ago. Ann has recovered and is back to normal with just one bad knee. She is in full Christmas mode, busy making sure she has all the small things in place. Last night I caught her out my office window hanging LED lights on her lilac tree. I took a pic through the window when she turned them on and did a quick print out and hung it on the back door so she would see it when she came in. She asked where I got the pic and I told her it was from last year. But, but she said, I've never put lights on the lilac before. Sure you did said I.


Good to hear, Don. Sneaky picture taking experience (aka "mind games").


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, from viewing the spinning globe on SAP, seems as if I am the only person in the world online on this site. Cool.

Speaking of cool, that was quite the lucky catch.


----------



## SINC

Actually Marc, I too was on SAP, but had arrived a half hour before you and left an open tab. Since it only records recent hits, you did not know I was watching you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I have finished my first cup of coffee and there is a beautiful sunrise forming in the east, so I guess that it is time to get back to grading.  

Later, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How is The Shang's new bride-to-be this morning? When is the wedding planned? Where shall it be held?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How is The Shang's new bride-to-be this morning? When is the wedding planned? Where shall it be held?


1) Excellent
2) Probably sometime next summer
3) We were hoping to do it at the ROM


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

I hope all are well!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> 1) Excellent
> 2) Probably sometime next summer
> 3) We were hoping to do it at the ROM


Great, this gives us time to prepare ............ and to teach the doxie pups how to walk down stairs. 

I have spoken with the director of the ROM, who owns a dachshunds (small world), and he has agreed to allow us to have the ceremony with you and Gordon between the Statue of Sekhmet and the Head of Cleopatra.

(FYI -- Dating to the reign of King Tutankhamun’s grandfather, this Egyptian sculpture of Sekhmet is a very fine example of one of the oldest known Egyptian deities, the lion-headed warrior goddess also known as “Mistress of Dread” and “Lady of Slaughter.” Ms. Crankypants should fit in well there.

This granite bust of Cleopatra is most likely a representation of one of history’s most famous women – Cleopatra. Only three pieces of Ptolemaic sculpture like this exist in the world today. Since you are one of a kind for us here in The Shang, this too is a fitting spot.)

I am assuming a guest list of apx. 1000 guests and doxies. For any more than that I would need a month's notice to prepare. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I hope all are well!


Afternoon, Kim. How are you today? Any news from Kacey?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM High Tea time here in St.John's. A cup of Sonal Special Herbal Tea will be extra special these days.


----------



## tilt

Sonal said:


> 1) Excellent
> 2) Probably sometime next summer
> 3) We were hoping to do it at the ROM


What's a ROM?

Cheers


----------



## MLeh

Read Only Memory

or 

Royal Ontario Museum

Depending upon the situation.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up to 4PM High Tea time here in St.John's. A cup of Sonal Special Herbal Tea will be extra special these days.


It's tea-time in Toronto, so a cup of extra-special would be very nice.



MLeh said:


> Read Only Memory
> 
> or
> 
> Royal Ontario Museum.


Our wedding day as an indelible memory? Sounds good to me. 

But yes, the Royal Ontario Museum. It's one of Gordan's favourite places in Toronto, and also the site of our first date. Plus, our guests can attend the wedding and get all cultured and learned up while they are there.


----------



## tilt

Sonal said:


> Plus, our guests can attend the wedding and get all cultured and learned up while they are there.


So, you are planning on inviting only crude boorish loutish ignoramuses?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's tea-time in Toronto, so a cup of extra-special would be very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Our wedding day as an indelible memory? Sounds good to me.
> 
> But yes, the Royal Ontario Museum. It's one of Gordan's favourite places in Toronto, and also the site of our first date. Plus, our guests can attend the wedding and get all cultured and learned up while they are there.


Yes, it is all being arranged at the ROM.

I have a nice pre-wedding gift if you and Gordon need some time together away from work and the cold of TO. A friend of mine, Matthew McConaughey, the actor (who has two doxies and wants one of Gracie's pups if we breed her next year), is willing to let you two have a loan of his home this or next winter. It's in Malibu, CA, but you could use the Doxie Express jet to go down there at no cost. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to tutor one more time tomorrow morning ................ and then it's back to grading. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Must go tutor now ........... last Saturday for this year. Just some coffee, a bagel, some fruit and then I am off. JO will do the rest. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again from my last tutoring gig this year. May not have any students in the Winter, so I might have to wait until Spring to start these sessions once again. Not too many immigrants come to NL in the dead of Winter ............... too much snow/sleet/hail/rain/fog for many. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, just out watching the last of the lunar eclipse so missed the red part. For once I slept late on a Saturday. If you have ever wondered just how many days old you are, SAP has the answer for you this morning.


----------



## MLeh

Went out to see if I could watch the lunar eclipse, but unlike yesterday morning which was clear and crisp and frosty, this morning the clouds had rolled back in and I couldn't see a thing. Ah well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Marc, just out watching the last of the lunar eclipse so missed the red part. For once I slept late on a Saturday. If you have ever wondered just how many days old you are, SAP has the answer for you this morning.


You are 23074 days old. 
That's 3296 weeks and 2 days.

Cool.  I feel younger all ready. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Fabulous day. We took about an hour and a half out of the afternoon and cut our Christmas Tree. Spent about half an hour plowing through knee deep snow then finally ended up taking the tree that caught our eye in the first place. 

With an icy base and some snow drifts I also got in some unexpected early season practice dealing with slow speed skids. Thankfully even though the skills were a bit rusty I did not have to dig the short shovel out of the trunk.

A bit too nice for a fire so will just settle in and relax with nice cups of hot cocoa.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Fabulous day. We took about an hour and a half out of the afternoon and cut our Christmas Tree. Spent about half an hour plowing through knee deep snow then finally ended up taking the tree that caught our eye in the first place.
> 
> With an icy base and some snow drifts I also got in some unexpected early season practice dealing with slow speed skids. Thankfully even though the skills were a bit rusty I did not have to dig the short shovel out of the trunk.
> 
> A bit too nice for a fire so will just settle in and relax with nice cups of hot cocoa.


Sounds like a fine time for you, Bob. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

No more grading. Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine Sunday Brunch for us, including French Toast with pure Quebec maple syrup. Looks great. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good ole Bing with his version of White Christmas will put you in the spirit of the season this morning as well as a story about a 93-year-old lady marathoner that Kim sent along to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good ole Bing with his version of White Christmas will put you in the spirit of the season this morning as well as a story about a 93-year-old lady marathoner that Kim sent along to us.


Morning, Don. That "Fill a Bus" story was the thing to put me into the Christmas/Hanukkah mood. Merci, mon ami.

Still have snow on the ground there? None here, and I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I never imagined a local story I threw together last night around bedtime would be read by you. Interesting.


----------



## tilt

Morning everyone. It's another bright, sunny day here; cold though! We had a light dusting of snow a couple of nights ago, but nothing since.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I never imagined a local story I threw together last night around bedtime would be read by you. Interesting.


Don, it's a great story. While I don't participate in the SAP chat re local issues, I do read some of the comments re the Taxpayers Assoc. Interesting.

However, the program stated by Don Swischook was very inspirational. This is why my Christmas gifts this year will be to the local food banks and the School Lunch Association and the Salvation. Deborah wants her gifts to go to Stella Burry Community Services and the food banks. They need the cash and we don't need stuff. Still, the Fill a Bus story was just the thing to get me in the Christmas/Hanukkah spirit ............ even though I am still grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Morning everyone. It's another bright, sunny day here; cold though! We had a light dusting of snow a couple of nights ago, but nothing since.
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. How are you today?

Cold here as well, with sunshine and 0C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from an hour in the Y-gym. I have been neglecting going for this reason or that reason. However, I want to be able to fit into my tux for Sonal's wedding. If we are going to cater the affair, I need to lose some weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good ole Bing with his version of White Christmas will put you in the spirit of the season this morning as well as a story about a 93-year-old lady marathoner that Kim sent along to us.


Don, I forgot to mention that I read the St.A.Gaz. article re "A giant wave is headed our way ". Interesting, since St.John's is doing just that to the smaller communities just outside of the city limits. I am not in favor of this sort of expansion, and I hope that the folks of St.A. wake up to the sleeping giant that sleeps at their doorsteps. What is up with Sherwood Park? Are they under the same "cloud"?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I for one would welcome annexation by Edmonton. When you consider our taxes are more than double those of Edmonton and our border line is invisible, the cost savings would be enormous in police, fire, transit, garbage collection etc. We have no industry to offset our residential taxes and without annexation by Edmonton, our taxes are too high to attract any industry.

That noted, Sherwood Park is quite different. First, Sherwood Park is not a city, but a hamlet, albeit one of the largest hamlets in the world. It is separated from Edmonton by "refinery row", a huge industrial park on the western edge of the country of Strathcona which governs the hamlet of Sherwood Park. It would not easily be swallowed up by Edmonton as it is a very prosperous county. About Strathcona County :: Strathcona County


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I for one would welcome annexation by Edmonton. When you consider our taxes are more than double those of Edmonton and our border line is invisible, the cost savings would be enormous in police, fire, transit, garbage collection etc. We have no industry to offset our residential taxes and without annexation by Edmonton, our taxes are too high to attract any industry.
> 
> That noted, Sherwood Park is quite different. First, Sherwood Park is not a city, but a hamlet, albeit one of the largest hamlets in the world. It is separated from Edmonton by "refinery row", a huge industrial park on the western edge of the country of Strathcona which governs the hamlet of Sherwood Park. It would not easily be swallowed up by Edmonton as it is a very prosperous county. About Strathcona County :: Strathcona County


Interesting. The situation is the reverse here. Property taxes are quite small outside of the city, since the province and the City of St.John's picks up the tab for many of their services. So, their taxes would go up greatly, since most of the expensive homes are just outside of the city limits, and property taxes would skyrocket for them. I doubt that out taxes would go down, but at least they would not keep rising at about 10% a year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was so busy grading that I did not notice that there was a light dusting of snow outside. Watched as the pups ran about the light snow. Hopefully, some sunshine in the next day or so will melt it all as we approach another green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is rising out of the east. Interesting, but every so often the doxies just look up and stare at it for a second or two. We have had only one doxie who actually howled at the full moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took the doxies out back for the last time tonight. A beautiful full moon is high overhead in a clear sky. See you all at breakfast tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A long day of meetings for me today, so I shall start the day off with some of JO's classic Scottish oatmeal and other assorted treats on this cold St.John's morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

7 is my lucky number, and as Fate would have it, I am posting the 77,777th post here in The Shang.


----------



## Lichen Software

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A long day of meetings for me today, so I shall start the day off with some of JO's classic Scottish oatmeal and other assorted treats on this cold St.John's morning.


6:30 here now. I have had the cats out running since 5:00. Now they have had their wet food. Coffee is ready to go when my wife gets up.

Agenda today is programming. Client in St. Louis doing trade shows and making and transporting booths. I am duplicating their quoting system which is quite intricate. Later on, a friend is supposed to drop in from Toronto. I hope to have enough done by the time he arrives.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> 6:30 here now. I have had the cats out running since 5:00. Now they have had their wet food. Coffee is ready to go when my wife gets up.
> 
> Agenda today is programming. Client in St. Louis doing trade shows and making and transporting booths. I am duplicating their quoting system which is quite intricate. Later on, a friend is supposed to drop in from Toronto. I hope to have enough done by the time he arrives.


Morning, LS. One meeting down for me, with one to go. Think I shall have some coffee with you as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cute puppy pics, albeit "drunk" pups, on SAP this morning .............. and you posted a cute picture of an ass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here's a nice little Webbits filler item. 

Free portraits bring smiles in Winnipeg - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the portrait story has been added to SAP's links this morning, merci. The two vids today are a bit long and I am trying them as an experiment to gauge how readers will treat them. Will they watch the entire vid or not? The light display is just amazing and the trip through the Wellend Cannal in full HD is most interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the portrait story has been added to SAP's links this morning, merci. The two vids today are a bit long and I am trying them as an experiment to gauge how readers will treat them. Will they watch the entire vid or not? The light display is just amazing and the trip through the Wellend Cannal in full HD is most interesting.


Morning, Don. Watched the light clip straight through but have not had time to watch the Wellend Canal clip yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am waiting for PETA to boycott your site for the "Cooking your Dog" book.


----------



## Rps

morning all. nice and sunny here today. tovah is coming along slowly, hoping to have two good days in a row so we are hopeful. hope everyone is well.


----------



## SINC

Nice to hear from you Rp and glad things are steadily improving for you and Tovah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. nice and sunny here today. tovah is coming along slowly, hoping to have two good days in a row so we are hopeful. hope everyone is well.


Afternoon, Rp. Good to hear from you once again, and especially with that sort of good news re Tovah. Maybe over Hanukkah she shall have 8 straight "good days". We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was just out in my backyard watching the pups run about in the fresh snow flurries. It was very light and only half an inch deep, but they had fun.


----------



## Sonal

Dropping in for a second with more news.... just got accepted into the Creative Writing MFA program at UBC!

Just wanted take a moment to thank you all for your encouragement and support while I was preparing my portfolio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Dropping in for a second with more news.... just got accepted into the Creative Writing MFA program at UBC!
> 
> Just wanted take a moment to thank you all for your encouragement and support while I was preparing my portfolio.


Kudos, Sonal. A major step for you in the direction of the Governor General's Award. Excesior. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Way to go Sonal! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Friendly Owl Pets Dog on MSN Video

No way would a doxie allow an owl to get this close to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Baby Gorilla Acts Tough on MSN Video

Now, a baby gorilla acting "tough" is far cuter than a doxie acting tough.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Dropping in for a second with more news.... just got accepted into the Creative Writing MFA program at UBC!
> 
> Just wanted take a moment to thank you all for your encouragement and support while I was preparing my portfolio.


Woot! Woot! Woot! 

That's awesome! 
Congratulations Sonal!


----------



## Dr.G.

This Dog Is Guilty! on MSN Video

Wish I could get the doxies to admit their guilt like this dog.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang! 

Kacey is now on her way to Dakar, Senegal. We heard from Kacey a few times while she was in The Canary Islands. She is fully recovered from the flu and is in good spirits. 

She lost her bank card (sigh). I was able to get it canceled and as luck (for us) would have it, a Calgary girl who had to come home for tonsil surgery will be returning to the ship in about a week, so I can send Kacey's replacement card with her. Otherwise, it would have been a significant problem as Senegal is not a mail port. 

It was an interesting experience for all of the crew to see the ship out of the water for maintenance. I guess it only happens once every 5 years (unless something happens that requires it sooner). I found some photos of the ship in the Canary Islands which you may find interesting. 







The Sorlandet being moved along the shipyard rail system - being pulled by a single front loader.







Sorlandet in dry dock awaiting maintenance with another ship, the Ocean Pearl in the far right background. The crew of the Ocean Pearl invited the crew of the Sorlandet over for a pizza party - Fun! 







The entire crew stayed on board the ship while it was in dry dock, using this ladder stair to board and disembark. This picture shows them provisioning the ship for the long sail and stay in Senegal. They loaded 20 000 litres of fuel, 25 000 litres of fresh water, and enough food, toilet paper and cleaning supplies to take them to Brazil!!! Imagine the volume! Everything other than fuel and water was loaded by the student crew, bucket-brigade style, up this ladder stair. 







This is George (ina) the Ship's First Mate, checking the move of the ship from above.


----------



## SINC

Neat to see those pics Kim, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Neat to see those pics Kim, thanks for sharing them.


I agree. What an experience Kacey is having on this voyage. Kudos to her. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Another day of meetings tomorrow.  See you all at breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc and always remember: What would men be without women? Scarce, mighty scarce, that's what.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc and always remember: What would men be without women? Scarce, mighty scarce, that's what.


True, along with lonely and unhappy. Such is the Way of Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A nice sunrise is forming in the east just now, but with blue skies, I think that the sun will just pop up over Signal Hill this morning. 

Still, be that as it may, JO has a nice breakfast waiting for each one of us as we rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, nice to see that you still have that picture of your "cute little ass" on SAP. Guess it shall be gone once the new edition is uploaded today. Wanted to have one more peek of that pic. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Nothing is ever gone from SAP, It is archived for about two weeks (Bottom of right hand column) and the search feature will turn up that shot for years to come as nothing is ever erased since day one. Our mini-clip this morning shows a very close call on a highway. It will make you wonder how that driver escaped the mess. Also our video this morning called "I think Mom is Santa" is way too cute for words.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Nothing is ever gone from SAP, It is archived for about two weeks (Bottom of right hand column) and the search feature will turn up that shot for years to come as nothing is ever erased since day one. Our mini-clip this morning shows a very close call on a highway. It will make you wonder how that driver escaped the mess. Also our video this morning called "I think Mom is Santa" is way too cute for words.


"I Think Mom Is Santa"!!!!!!!!!! :lmao:

Oh the humanity ............. think of the children who come to SAP to see the picture of your cute ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

How is the grading going Marc? Kacey and her classmates are now writing final exams for this semester. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. A birdie tells me SAP has something about acute ass( Tsk. Their mind has obviously gone to the dogs already)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> How is the grading going Marc? Kacey and her classmates are now writing final exams for this semester.
> 
> Don - Off to check out SAP soon. A birdie tells me SAP has something about acute ass( Tsk. Their mind has obviously gone to the dogs already)


Morning, Kim. Well, I am going to submit my grades in about an hour. :clap:

Glad to hear the Kacey is about done as well.

You know that there is a difference between a cute ass and an "acute ass" ........ although I guess that while Don's wit might be "sharp and severe" at times ........... his ass is just cute.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - Off to check out SAP soon. A birdie tells me SAP has something about acute ass( Tsk. Their mind has obviously gone to the dogs already)


That is now in yesterday's edition in the archives, bottom, right column.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> How is the grading going Marc? Kacey and her classmates are now writing final exams for this semester.
> 
> Don - Off to check out SAP soon. A birdie tells me SAP has something about acute ass( Tsk. Their mind has obviously gone to the dogs already)


SAP always has cute pics of dogs, Kim. :love2:


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone, and thanks for your congratulations. 

Kim--Kacey is having an amazing experience this year. Those pictures were great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone, and thanks for your congratulations.
> 
> Kim--Kacey is having an amazing experience this year. Those pictures were great.


Evening, Sonal. The kudos you received were well earned.


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Just in case anyone was wondering today, Elvis is OK. He sat between Bigfoot and I on the ride in the UFO this afternoon.


----------



## MLeh

Evening all. Some good photography here: (remember to breathe) Alberta - Travel Alberta - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering today, Elvis is OK. He sat between Bigfoot and I on the ride in the UFO this afternoon.


Cool. I had just come to St.John's back in 1977 when word came of the death of "The King".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a nice OtHD Breakfast for us all ............. nothing fancy, but a healthy way to start the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Evening all. Some good photography here: (remember to breathe) Alberta - Travel Alberta - YouTube


Great stuff Elaine, I grabbed that for SAP, thanks.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, it is Italian video day on SAP, albeit more by accident than design when two readers sent in Italian themed videos. The first is for kids about a Christmas donkey and the second is a play on stereotypical Italian mobsters.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Great stuff Elaine, I grabbed that for SAP, thanks.


Didn't know if you'd already seen it, but glad I was able to contribute something. 

*We're up to our eyeballs in renovations. Finally getting all our 70's themed bedrooms (in our 70's themed house) brought into the 21st century. We have always referred to the bedrooms by their carpet colour, because each of them have different primary colour themes. Very seventies.

We had renovated our daughter's room back when she was a teenager, so that just left 'the green room' (the guest room), 'the blue room' (my sewing room) and our master bedroom (which currently has a red carpet). The guest room will be finished today (just in time for company over Christmas), and then we'll take a break for Christmas and finish up the other rooms in the new year. New carpets, new windows, new closets, new paint on the wall, new crown mouldings, new baseboard. The place is starting to look pretty good!

And then we'll start downstairs. Just have one bathroom and my office to do on the main floor and then the house will be DONE.

(And then we'll start all over again ...)

Hope everyone is having a good day. 

*All references to 'we' mean 'the contractors and my husband'. My actual contribution to the renovations is staying out of the way and paying for 'em.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, it is Italian video day on SAP, albeit more by accident than design when two readers sent in Italian themed videos. The first is for kids about a Christmas donkey and the second is a play on stereotypical Italian mobsters.


Morning, Don. I liked "Dominick The Italian Christmas Donkey" and will be humming the theme all day. Did not expect the ending in that other clip. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Tae kwon do tykes have epic battle on MSN Video

Non-contact tae-kwon-do for kids.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 
I was forwarded a link to this video taken by one of Kacey's fellow students. It shows the arrival of the Sorlandet to dry dock and a bit of the view from the inside as well as outside the ship while in dry dock. I see they sent divers in as the ship approached to run cables underneath. Cool! 

Language warning! (What do we expect? They're SAILORS!...Hopefully Kacey has not picked up this lingo from them ...I'd rather she learned it from me) 




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Tae kwon do tykes have epic battle on MSN Video
> 
> Non-contact tae-kwon-do for kids.


Hey! Who videoed one of my kick-boxing matches? That backwards kick takes years to master you know. 

HAhahahaha!


Elaine- Thanks for the great Alberta pics. Good luck with the renos! Hope they are completed on time.

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## MLeh

Kim:

I've enjoyed seeing the pictures you've posted in the past and this video of the dry-docking. Thanks for sharing Kacey's adventures with us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? When do you start you MFA program?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hey! Who videoed one of my kick-boxing matches? That backwards kick takes years to master you know.
> 
> HAhahahaha!


It looked as if they were dancing. :lmao:

Great clip about Kacey's ship. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is a good SAP Webbit.

What 100-year old recordings would you listen to? - Your Community


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Neat video Kim. Funny though, I didn't hear a bad word. Is it my hearing or the Spanish?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO is sound asleep, so I shall make some coffee and have some hot Irish Oatmeal for breakfast on this cold morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the oatmeal sounds good. I am waiting for SAP to upload this morning as I added a favicon and it resulted in the entire site having to be uploaded again and that takes a bit more time. When it is finished, hilarity ensues with folks who are poor drivers of golf carts in our featured video. Also a neat pic from Kim of a 'melt down'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Who knew that there could be so many golf cart accidents???


----------



## CubaMark

'morning all...

Don - I've added SAP to my open-in-tabs bookmarked folders that I check daily. Loving the classic car pics 

Finally went out and bought some Zapatista coffee last night... I'm actually feeling somewhat awake / alive this morning... man, you don't know what you're missing until you don't have it...

Sounds like Max is awake. So much for my tranquil morning of email and surfing. hasta mas tarde amigos...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mark. Sounds like that Zapatista coffee has the Tim Horton's coffee "kick".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> 'morning all...
> 
> Don - I've added SAP to my open-in-tabs bookmarked folders that I check daily. Loving the classic car pics


I think that comes as a compliment. At least that's the way I am going to take it. 

Just imagine, it only took me 3.5 years to hook ya! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think that comes as a compliment. At least that's the way I am going to take it.
> 
> Just imagine, it only took me 3.5 years to hook ya! :lmao:


Don, I am always interested in the eclectic mix of places where there are SAP viewers. Right now, along with me, there is someone from Manila in the Phillipines and someone in Orlando, Florida online at SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine TGIF Breakfast for us all this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beaufiful sunrise is forming in the east. A nice way to start the day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I am always interested in the eclectic mix of places where there are SAP viewers. Right now, along with me, there is someone from Manila in the Phillipines and someone in Orlando, Florida online at SAP.


Morning Marc. Just got SAP up and it was a struggle as it will be for the next four or five days. The HD in my MBP is failing (a 7200 RPM 500 GB) and Apple ordered a new one that will arrive Tuesday. I then have to brave the throngs of Christmas shoppers at West Edmonton Mall to drop it off and then return to pick it up later that day, or the next day, depending on how long it takes them to change. This will be the third HD in this machine which just turned two years old 10 days ago. I never know if a save will take two seconds or twenty, ditto for opening a file or program. Very frustrating.

Today on SAP we take you back to July 28 of 1981 when Jimmy Stewart read a poem about his recently deceased dog Beau on the Tonight Show. He had Johnny in tears. It is a tribute that I have long recalled and am always touched by Stewart's love of an animal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear of the hard drive failure. I recall that clip on Carson when it was first aired. A touching piece.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Sorry to hear about your HD Don - That's always a sickening feeling to know a HD is going.
Good SAP today. 

I heard very briefly from Kacey this morning (2 minute crackly phone conversation). She has reached Senegal. I hope to hear more from her later.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your HD Don - That's always a sickening feeling to know a HD is going.
> Good SAP today.
> 
> I heard very briefly from Kacey this morning (2 minute crackly phone conversation). She has reached Senegal. I hope to hear more from her later.


Afternoon, Kim. Glad that you heard from Kacey. What an experience for her. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Slept in and got up when the sun came through my bedroom window with some nice sunshine. JO has breakfast waiting for us when we each rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Just checking to see if there are any doxies about . . .


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a special on SAP today: "Let's Do Weeweechu"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a special on SAP today: "Let's Do Weeweechu"


Morning, Don. Just finished reading about "Weeweechu". :lmao::lmao:


----------



## groovetube

morning, been a while since I dropped in.

been a ballistic couple weeks. fell back on the devil's weed for a while but have given it up again. Mom in hospital, and every client on the list wants something.

Returned to the gym again and am going through the "ouch" going in today again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just checking to see if there are any doxies about . . .


Cute. Have to watch out for doxies hiding in the brush.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> morning, been a while since I dropped in.
> 
> been a ballistic couple weeks. fell back on the devil's weed for a while but have given it up again. Mom in hospital, and every client on the list wants something.
> 
> Returned to the gym again and am going through the "ouch" going in today again.


Morning, Tim. Sorry to hear about your mom, but good that you stopped smoking once again.

I know the feeling that you are experiencing re going back to the gym. I have no excuses now that grading is over.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

well for most of the past 17 years I've been a non smoker. But a number of falls have had me go through the withdrawals to get away. I could write book on how (not) to quit.


----------



## kps

Dude, don't end up like me, stay off the tobacco....the alcohol, well that's another story.


----------



## CubaMark

Belated g'days to you all....

An extra hour of sleep this morning (aaaahhhhhhh!!!!!) and the first pot of coffee consumed. A foggy morning here in the mountains of Zacatecas and rather cool. 

Survived my wife's office Xmas party last night and miraculously our taxi driver managed to avoid the gazillion drunk drivers on the road home (alcoholism here is just insane). 

Think I'll warm up some leftover tamales for breakfast...


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> well for most of the past 17 years I've been a non smoker. But a number of falls have had me go through the withdrawals to get away. I could write book on how (not) to quit.


Have watched that monster kill a couple of people that I loved dearly. We are all going to die but cigarette caused deaths can be very brutal. Please keep the cigarettes out of your life, perhaps for you but certainly for those who love you.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well for most of the past 17 years I've been a non smoker. But a number of falls have had me go through the withdrawals to get away. I could write book on how (not) to quit.


Well, the key point Tim is that you have again quit before you really started up to the point of no return. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Dude, don't end up like me, stay off the tobacco....the alcohol, well that's another story.


As Karl Marx once said, "Work is the curse of the drinking class" ............. or is that religion ............. or was it Groucho Marx who said this??????


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Belated g'days to you all....
> 
> An extra hour of sleep this morning (aaaahhhhhhh!!!!!) and the first pot of coffee consumed. A foggy morning here in the mountains of Zacatecas and rather cool.
> 
> Survived my wife's office Xmas party last night and miraculously our taxi driver managed to avoid the gazillion drunk drivers on the road home (alcoholism here is just insane).
> 
> Think I'll warm up some leftover tamales for breakfast...


Afternoon, Mark. Glad to hear that you survived. Soon, you shall be back in the warm and loving arms of Mother Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Have watched that monster kill a couple of people that I loved dearly. We are all going to die but cigarette caused deaths can be very brutal. Please keep the cigarettes out of your life, perhaps for you but certainly for those who love you.


Amen, Brother Bob.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here a little SAP tidbit -- 

What are the top 10 google.ca recipe searches here in Canada?

Top recipe searches
1.Pork tenderloin
2.Pumpkin pie
3.Butter chicken
4.Quinoa salad
5.Cake pops
6.Tzatziki
7.Macaroni salad
8.Red velvet cupcakes
9.Rice Krispies treat
10.Shepherd's pie

Canada's 10 fastest-rising queries on Google - Technology & Science - CBC News


----------



## groovetube

went to the gym today and pummelled myself it feels good to get back into the swing. A little ways from starting strength training with a 10k run to warm up and then doing spin class after the hour strength train, but a few months and I'll be back.

Smoking isn't very helpful here.

Just realizing xmas is next week. Been a rough couple weeks, mom is out of the hospital again. She at least had a little humor in her today.


----------



## KC4

Hey Shang! 

Update from Class Afloat: (which is long, so I will cut n'paste the good parts) 



> The Captain has emailed me to indicate at 1230hrs local, the ship came safely alongside Pier 22 in Dakar, Senegal! I have not been advised that they have cleared customs and immigration yet.
> 
> For the crew, the arrival in Dakar will come with a pile of emotions onboard for a myriad of reasons... The crew has just completed final exams, and will have been doing debriefing activities as Semester 1 comes to a close. Dakar will also be a port with great change as the crew says Fair Winds to 6 crew members whom they have all grown close too, and those 6 will say the same and begin to process leaving this powerful environment that has become their home and head to their real home, and all that comes with that.
> The crew will then be welcoming 1 returning student after a short time at home, and 5 new Floaties who have been excitedly planning and preparing for their journey all fall!
> 
> The crew have been on a remarkable journey these past 4 months - sailing more nautical miles than most of the world would ever sail in their life. They have become proficient capable sailors of a fully rigged tall ship which is remarkable on its own. The simple fact is, without each and every member of that crew the Sorlandet simply could not do what she did this semester, and the program would not run - everyone is a necessary link in the chain. The students have learned how to live in community and be a contributing crew member, learned an immense amount about themselves, visited 12 ports of call and explored places they never would have imagined all while pursuing a full academic course load!
> 
> They have also learned how to eat soup while the ship is heeled heavily over, how to hold their laptops with 1 hand while typing an essay with another, how to take 3 min showers, and oh yes parents - how to clean bathrooms and scrub pots and pans... don't forget that.
> 
> For those crew leaving, on behalf of Class Afloat - thank you for everything you have contributed, and remember - you are always a Sorlandet crew member and Class Afloat Floatie - stay in touch! And to the new Floaties joining is - welcome! You are about to embark on an adventure nobody can accurately describe or understand unless you have been there, so enjoy what will inevitably be one of the most powerful experiences of your life. i look forward to watching your journey.
> 
> West Africa Initiative
> 
> I have asked our Field Studies Coordinator to send out a summary of the West Africa Initiative relative to details on the various projects the students will be doing in Dakar, and this should be coming soon to you.
> 
> To give you a basic sense of that will be taking place this port - please see below:
> 
> Dec 16 - arrival
> Dec 17-18 - Program Debriefing activities and Shore leave
> Dec 19 - West Africa Initiative begins - Senegal cultural presentations, traditional story teller, youth forum - (politics, Lifestyle, Youth and Employment)
> Dec 20 - 21 - 2 day service Project with the Peace Corps at Porpenguine and Fann Hospital
> Dec 22-23 - 2 day service project and overnight at the SOS Louga Village
> Dec 24-25 - Holiday Celebrations on board!
> Dec 25-27 - Crew departures and arrivals (shore leave for those not involved)
> Dec 27-29 - Team building, ship familiarization and safety training, departure preparation
> Dec 27 - Port program trip to Goree Island (a UNESCO World Heritage site, and memorial to the Atlantic Slave trade)
> Dec 28 - we have a traditional Dance and Drumming workshop planned with local Senegalese youth (this is an annual event - a neighborhood street is closed off, and our crew and equal number of youth they have been working with dance and drum the night away to traditional music - incredible experience!)
> Dec 29 - Evening reception on board with the Canadian Ambassador, other Embassy officials, Peace Corps and SYTO staff
> Dec 30 - departure day - outward bound for Brazil!!!
> 
> Dakar is a very culturally rich and exciting place to visit, however, Class Afloat takes a number of precautions for our students during our stay here, which I will advise you of... The ship - alongside Pier 22 is in a secure locked area of the port and we are here every year. There is a very large open dock space adjacent the ship where we can do evening soccer games, watch Olympics, other activities, etc, etc. We like this area, as not only is it locked and secure, but given our 1800hrs curfew to be on the ship, there is safe space for the faculty to do active evening programming. When the students are on shore leave, the group size increases to 6, with a minimum of 2 males in each group. Dakar is safe to walk around during the day in larger groups, and very interesting to explore, but the evening it is not, and as such - all students and staff on board.


We did hear from Kacey over the phone and she seems to be doing well. She is quite excited about the activity in Senegal, which includes something right down her alley. She will be painting a mural on a wall in a school or orphanage as part of one of the service projects.

She explained that since they left the Canary Islands, they have been rationed on water. The crew each get a half bucket of water every few days..In this, she washes her hair (dunking her head in the pail), bod wipe down and then with any remaining water, does a few pieces of laundry. That's the way it is (and worse) in drought stricken countries. 

She is taking her Malaria meds daily, and hopefully she will not forget a day. I think the kids and crew police each other on this, it being of critical importance. 

I think they will be very, very busy over the Christmas season to keep them from getting too homesick. They seem to be especially excited about the reception with the Canadian Ambassador and Embassy staff.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> went to the gym today and pummelled myself it feels good to get back into the swing. A little ways from starting strength training with a 10k run to warm up and then doing spin class after the hour strength train, but a few months and I'll be back.
> 
> Smoking isn't very helpful here.
> 
> Just realizing xmas is next week. Been a rough couple weeks, mom is out of the hospital again. She at least had a little humor in her today.


Glad your Mom is out of the hospital Tim. 

Good to hear that you started back on the road to fitness (that's the hardest part, the starting) Take it easy on ramping up the physical activity while you are getting back your cardio etc. An injury will set you back to the drawing board instantly (she says from experience).


----------



## SINC

Wow! What an exceptional experience for Kacey. Very exciting as well. Our best to her for christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> went to the gym today and pummelled myself it feels good to get back into the swing. A little ways from starting strength training with a 10k run to warm up and then doing spin class after the hour strength train, but a few months and I'll be back.
> 
> Smoking isn't very helpful here.
> 
> Just realizing xmas is next week. Been a rough couple weeks, mom is out of the hospital again. She at least had a little humor in her today.


Went to the gym as well, Tim, with 45 minutes on the bike and resistance training. I am stiff. Hope you and your mom have a peaceful and healthy Christmas together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, what a great time Kacey is having ........... and along with the places they are visiting and exploring, the reception with the Canadian Ambassador and Embassy staff sounds like an additional treat.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Glad your Mom is out of the hospital Tim.
> 
> Good to hear that you started back on the road to fitness (that's the hardest part, the starting) Take it easy on ramping up the physical activity while you are getting back your cardio etc. An injury will set you back to the drawing board instantly (she says from experience).


wow, sounds like quite an incredible adventure! I'd love to hear more about it. My 1 week on a sailboat is pretty insignificant in comparison!


Dr.G. said:


> Went to the gym as well, Tim, with 45 minutes on the bike and resistance training. I am stiff. Hope you and your mom have a peaceful and healthy Christmas together.


good. It's tough to keep it going. I did a 2k run and close to an hour of lighter interval train. Now I'm really sore, but I know I'll be the second/third day where I feel it. For weight loss, diet trumps everything. If you ever see a book by Joey Shulman called 'the last 15', it's worth a read. Dr. Joey Shulman It helped me a great deal some time ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tim, my running days are over due to my arthritic knees, but I am determined to get my weight down. I shall check out the Shulman book. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here in St.John's. See you all at Sunday Brunch ....... our last one before Christmas Day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone and welcome to a lazy Sunday. Just finished up SAP and used Elaine's Alberta video today. Lots happening on the local scene as residents reject our mayor's vision. And don't miss today's chuckle, "soft boiled eggs". The ladies will get a big kick out of this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once coffee is made.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a nice Sunday Brunch for us when we each rise to start the last week before Christmas. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

morning all. no snow yet but it is surely on its way. tovah had a not too bad night but we still cant seem to string two or more together, so we are hopeful things will get better soon. have a great day and take care all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. no snow yet but it is surely on its way. tovah had a not too bad night but we still cant seem to string two or more together, so we are hopeful things will get better soon. have a great day and take care all.


Afternoon, Rp. You and Tovah shall be in our Hanukkah/Christmas prayers in the next week or so. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished shoveling the driveway of about 4-5 inches of fresh light snow. The doxies were out back and the pups were racing about in this light snow. This is the sort of snow that is fun for them to play in since it is not wet and they don't sink in deep snow. The looked like snow plows zipping through little snow drifts up to their little chests.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just about time for tea ............. a fresh pot of Sonal Special would go down quite nicely just about now ............ along with a nip of something stronger if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Tim, my running days are over due to my arthritic knees, but I am determined to get my weight down. I shall check out the Shulman book. Merci, mon ami.


ah, that's a problem for many people. Running is hard on the joints. That book was one of the very few that made a great deal of sense without harmful or extreme diet changes.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ah, that's a problem for many people. Running is hard on the joints. That book was one of the very few that made a great deal of sense without harmful or extreme diet changes.


True. This is why I also use a recumbent bike since it is very low impact upon my knees and I can up the resistance to get a good cardio workout. I try to maintain a good pace in the "heart rate zone".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Snow shoveling shall be the exercise of the day tomorrow .......... at least for me. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Snow shoveling shall be the exercise of the day tomorrow .......... at least for me. Paix, mes amis.


Never fear Marc, you are not alone with snow shovelling.


----------



## KC4

A late hello to the Shang Gang!

A busy day for me, including a conversation with Kacey. 

She is doing well in Senegal. Finds it very different from anywhere she's been so far. People will follow their group around, some touching their arms, some begging, some just trying very hard to become friends by offering gifts, advice, protection, whatever they can to hopefully endear themselves to the travelers. They will even invite themselves to sit down at a table with you. 

Kacey reports that it is very hot - around 30 degrees, day and night. The ship does not have any air conditioning, however, they have set up deck showers, where they hand pump seawater up to portable shower heads so the crew can cool off and clean up a bit. Yeah, it's a little salty sticky, but better than the alternative.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quick break from morning shoveling to get some hot coffee, and then it's outside once again. Later.


----------



## CubaMark

No snow here in Zacatecas, but it feels like there should be. The weather app says its 7-C (feels like 4-C) but my bones are telling me it's gotta be -35 or something... brrrr.....


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I actually slept in a bit this morning. A friend was over yesterday and showed me a video of what he called the mother of all farts. Just had to use it on SAP today. Tee hee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Only -1C here in St.John's, Mark, but 8 inches of snow with a bit more to come tomorrow. Such is Life.

Don, "farts"???????????????? On SAP????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was going to take a picture of those little blue flowers that were again blooming in my garden before the snow hit, but I have to admit that I forgot. Now they are under a foot of snow. I shall look for them comes May or June when they again see the light of day.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> A late hello to the Shang Gang!
> 
> A busy day for me, including a conversation with Kacey.
> 
> She is doing well in Senegal. Finds it very different from anywhere she's been so far. People will follow their group around, some touching their arms, some begging, some just trying very hard to become friends by offering gifts, advice, protection, whatever they can to hopefully endear themselves to the travelers. They will even invite themselves to sit down at a table with you.
> 
> Kacey reports that it is very hot - around 30 degrees, day and night. The ship does not have any air conditioning, however, they have set up deck showers, where they hand pump seawater up to portable shower heads so the crew can cool off and clean up a bit. Yeah, it's a little salty sticky, but better than the alternative.


Kim, this experience shall be one that stands out for Kacey even when she is your age ............... or maybe my age .............. or even as old as Don. 

Wish her a merry Christmas from me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like Deborah has changed her mind and now thinks that Maggie is the show quality dog ............ which means that Gidget will be going to a pet home. Such is Life. Gidget is the pup at the top of the picture.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, this experience shall be one that stands out for Kacey even when she is your age ............... or maybe my age .............. or even as old as Don.
> 
> Wish her a merry Christmas from me.


I will, thanks. No word from her today yet - I expect she and the rest of her crew are very busy with their projects. Most days, they are completely exhausted by bed time. I think these ones may be even harder. 

It's interesting how things change as the puppies mature. My sister selected and paid for a show quality puppy, however, as he grew, small things went awry (i.e not descending as they should have) , rendering him unshowable for conformation. Luckily, she wants him for an agility dog, and for that he's ideally suited. 

Now, please wish me luck and good temperance. I'm off Christmas shopping. Ack. Ack. Ack.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> I will, thanks. No word from her today yet - I expect she and the rest of her crew are very busy with their projects. Most days, they are completely exhausted by bed time. I think these ones may be even harder.
> 
> It's interesting how things change as the puppies mature. My sister selected and paid for a show quality puppy, however, as he grew, small things went awry (i.e not descending as they should have) , rendering him unshowable for conformation. Luckily, she wants him for an agility dog, and for that he's ideally suited.
> 
> Now, please wish me luck and good temperance. I'm off Christmas shopping. Ack. Ack. Ack.


Well, wish her well for me.

Yes, that is always a problem with show-quality males. In a way, this is why females are a bit simplier. As for an agility dog, that will not be a problem. What is the breed?

We have decided to look for a pet home for little Gidget. She was the cutie of the litter.

Good luck with your shopping.


----------



## SINC

Just returned from the madhouse that is the West Edmonton Mall Apple store. they must have 30 on staff and each of them have a lineup of six to eight deep, All I wanted to do was drop off my MBP to have the new HD installed. Took me 45 minutes of waiting for a 30 second drop. Grrrrrrr.

My hips are so bad today that the walk was a killer. I suppose from where we had to park to the store was a half kilometre and I barely made it back to the Suzuki. Damn cane was in the car, but silly me didn't think to take it. Today's attack was the most painful I have ever experienced. Like they say, getting old ain't for sissies. Now I have to go back tomorrow to pick it up. Sigh, I can hardly wait.


----------



## tilt

Sorry to hear about your hip-pain Don. I can empathise.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just returned from the madhouse that is the West Edmonton Mall Apple store. they must have 30 on staff and each of them have a lineup of six to eight deep, All I wanted to do was drop off my MBP to have the new HD installed. Took me 45 minutes of waiting for a 30 second drop. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> My hips are so bad today that the walk was a killer. I suppose from where we had to park to the store was a half kilometre and I barely made it back to the Suzuki. Damn cane was in the car, but silly me didn't think to take it. Today's attack was the most painful I have ever experienced. Like they say, getting old ain't for sissies. Now I have to go back tomorrow to pick it up. Sigh, I can hardly wait.


Really sorry to hear this, Don. Do you take any special meds for your hip? 

As for the WE Mall, my wife has told me about it ............. enough said.

Bonne chance tomorrow, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Sorry to hear about your hip-pain Don. I can empathise.
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Really sorry to hear this, Don. Do you take any special meds for your hip?
> 
> As for the WE Mall, my wife has told me about it ............. enough said.
> 
> Bonne chance tomorrow, mon ami.


Not five minutes after my last post, Apple called to say my MBP was ready. That's less than an hour after I dropped it off. So, it was back in the car and back to the mall and the crowds were worse than before, but I got it and now am working on migrating my data back from the external HD. No hip pain this time as I took a T3 before I left.

Marc, I take a single Voltarin pill each day (and can take two if necessary with the doc's permission), but I am loathe to do that for fear I cannot operate without them. The effect wears off by mid afternoon, thus the pain if the hip is bad. It is not that bad every day thankfully, but when it hits, it is awful.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not five minutes after my last post, Apple called to say my MBP was ready. That's less than an hour after I dropped it off. So, it was back in the car and back to the mall and the crowds were worse than before, but I got it and now am working on migrating my data back from the external HD. No hip pain this time as I took a T3 before I left.
> 
> Marc, I take a single Voltarin pill each day (and can take two if necessary with the doc's permission), but I am loathe to do that for fear I cannot operate without them. The effect wears off by mid afternoon, thus the pain if the hip is bad. It is not that bad every day thankfully, but when it hits, it is awful.


That was fast service, but at what expense to your hip??? I take an Alleve tablet once a day, or twice if my knees are really hurting. As I lose weight, my knee pain goes down.

Good luck with your migration of data and you hip pain. Is it bursitis?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## okcomputer

I hope everyone's week is winding down as we get close to xmas, and not winding UP. 

I have several friends and family members who have not even started their shopping. And some who have major projects and things at work right up until Friday night. 

I finished my marking and submitted my grades today. Tomorrow I will complete and submit two more course outlines, attend a staff meeting, eat some sweets, and my holiday break will begin. 

I finished my shopping and now there is nothing left to do except relax and enjoy time with family and friends.

Good night all!


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. How is Life treating you these days?


Hello Marc. Life's just about the same I suppose. Nothing much happening. Wife and I are planning on driving down to Lexington KY and spend Christmas eve, day, and a couple of days after that with her uncle, aunt and cousins there. Am looking forward to it actually.

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Well, wish her well for me.
> 
> Yes, that is always a problem with show-quality males. In a way, this is why females are a bit simplier. As for an agility dog, that will not be a problem. What is the breed?
> 
> We have decided to look for a pet home for little Gidget. She was the cutie of the litter.
> 
> Good luck with your shopping.


Thanks - I got some shopping accomplished - and a good deed done for a friend who is very ill. I dropped off one of her favorite things to eat at her doorstep - a KFC chicken bowl... I don't like or eat them, but she does and she needs to eat to keep up her strength through chemo.



SINC said:


> Just returned from the madhouse that is the West Edmonton Mall Apple store. they must have 30 on staff and each of them have a lineup of six to eight deep, All I wanted to do was drop off my MBP to have the new HD installed. Took me 45 minutes of waiting for a 30 second drop. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> My hips are so bad today that the walk was a killer. I suppose from where we had to park to the store was a half kilometre and I barely made it back to the Suzuki. Damn cane was in the car, but silly me didn't think to take it. Today's attack was the most painful I have ever experienced. Like they say, getting old ain't for sissies. Now I have to go back tomorrow to pick it up. Sigh, I can hardly wait.


Sorry to hear about the massive hip attack. That must be excruciating pain. Glad to hear that you have got your computer back already though. 



okcomputer said:


> I hope everyone's week is winding down as we get close to xmas, and not winding UP.
> 
> I have several friends and family members who have not even started their shopping. And some who have major projects and things at work right up until Friday night.
> 
> I finished my marking and submitted my grades today. Tomorrow I will complete and submit two more course outlines, attend a staff meeting, eat some sweets, and my holiday break will begin.
> 
> I finished my shopping and now there is nothing left to do except relax and enjoy time with family and friends.
> 
> Good night all!


Sounds good OK! I am just about t start some wrapping of presents. 

Good night all!


----------



## Dr.G.

okcomputer said:


> I hope everyone's week is winding down as we get close to xmas, and not winding UP.
> 
> I have several friends and family members who have not even started their shopping. And some who have major projects and things at work right up until Friday night.
> 
> I finished my marking and submitted my grades today. Tomorrow I will complete and submit two more course outlines, attend a staff meeting, eat some sweets, and my holiday break will begin.
> 
> I finished my shopping and now there is nothing left to do except relax and enjoy time with family and friends.
> 
> Good night all!


My shopping is finished except for getting some chew bones for our doxies. I shall do that today and then I am done. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hello Marc. Life's just about the same I suppose. Nothing much happening. Wife and I are planning on driving down to Lexington KY and spend Christmas eve, day, and a couple of days after that with her uncle, aunt and cousins there. Am looking forward to it actually.
> 
> Cheers


Sounds like a fine idea, Mohan. Bon voyage, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks - I got some shopping accomplished - and a good deed done for a friend who is very ill. I dropped off one of her favorite things to eat at her doorstep - a KFC chicken bowl... I don't like or eat them, but she does and she needs to eat to keep up her strength through chemo.
> 
> Good night all!


A fine gesture, Kim. In the Jewish faith, this is called a "mitzvah" (a good deed). Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has left us a buffett-style breakfast, so let us be grateful and enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. After six hours of struggling las night, I finally got my MBP back up and running. What a chore, but it is fast once again. Today on SAP the Celtic Women give their rendition of O Holy Night in our video of the day,


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Interesting lead article re "Lowes Pulls Ads In Support Of Campaign". I was sad to hear of their lack of support for the film. 
Great sound from those Celtic women. As for "where are my fries?" ..................... a picture says it all.


----------



## SINC

By the way Marc, I forgot to wish you a Happy Hanukkah this morning. But better late than never they say.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> By the way Marc, I forgot to wish you a Happy Hanukkah this morning. But better late than never they day.


Thank you, Don. Yes, Hanukkah goes from sunset on December 20th to sunset on December 28th.

Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

That should be: But better late than never they SAY.


----------



## tilt

Happy Hanukkah everyone!

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Happy Hanukah Shang! 

The CAF administration sent their annual Holiday Greeting out:


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Happy Hanukkah everyone!
> 
> Cheers


Same to you, Mohan. Night one starts at 4:11PM here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Happy Hanukah Shang!
> 
> The CAF administration sent their annual Holiday Greeting out:
> View attachment 22324


Happy Hanukkah to you as well, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, please tell me that Kacey is not the one with the H in front of her face.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and I am ready for a hot cup of Sonal Special. Just finished shoveling the driveway of 5 inches of snow, with more coming down. It is light, so it is not hard to just push it to the side. Still, we are now over the 1 foot mark with snow this past week. Let's hope this is all we get until New Year's Day. I doubt it, but we shall see.

Tea anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler?

Atlantic Puffin shows up in downtown Montreal - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, please tell me that Kacey is not the one with the H in front of her face.


Nope. She's the little one, in the turquoise hoodie up at the back, center. 

Here's the front of my Christmas card this year....








Kacey is 2nd level, left.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Happy Hanukkah Marc,
May God bless you and your family.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Nope. She's the little one, in the turquoise hoodie up at the back, center.
> 
> Here's the front of my Christmas card this year....
> 
> View attachment 22329
> 
> Kacey is 2nd level, left.


Cool. Merry Christmas, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Happy Hanukkah Marc,
> May God bless you and your family.


Thank you, Guy, and the same to you and your family ............. and welcome back to The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. After a fine first night of Hanukkah, complete with Deborah's latkes, I went around the neighborhood and shoveled out the driveways of two single moms who are both sick, and a disabled elderly couple. It was my Hanukkah gift to them tonight.

So, I am going to say goodnight to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. After a fine first night of Hanukkah, complete with Deborah's latkes, I went around the neighborhood and shoveled out the driveways of two single moms who are both sick, and a disabled elderly couple. It was my Hanukkah gift to them tonight.
> 
> So, I am going to say goodnight to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


Sounds like a triple Mitzvah to me! Kudos and Happy Hanukkah again to you Marc. 
I am envious of the homemade latkes you are enjoying.


----------



## SINC

I too love latkes and if I do say so, make a mean latke myself.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to the second last hump day of the year.

Today on SAP, the Good, the Bad and the Ugly.

The Good: Puppies 

The Bad: Naked babes tiger art beejacon

The Ugly: But, but I changed my mind


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sounds like a triple Mitzvah to me! Kudos and Happy Hanukkah again to you Marc.
> I am envious of the homemade latkes you are enjoying.


Thank you, Kim. They don't ask to have their driveways shoveled, but I feel good just doing it unasked. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too love latkes and if I do say so, make a mean latke myself.


Great. Tonight, you cook the latkes for everyone here in the Shang. Merci, mon ami. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all and welcome to the second last hump day of the year.
> 
> Today on SAP, the Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
> 
> The Good: Puppies
> 
> The Bad: Naked babes tiger art beejacon
> 
> The Ugly: But, but I changed my mind


Morning, Don. Great puppy pics ............. amazing tiger art ............ and did she get pushed without her cord????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Great puppy pics ............. amazing tiger art ............ and did she get pushed without her cord????


Actually Marc, you can see from the freeze frame below that I took of the video that the cord is fastened over her jeans with thick black ankle wraps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually Marc, you can see from the freeze frame below that I took of the video that the cord is fastened over her jeans with thick black ankle wraps.


Oops. Missed that one. Good to know that she was not thrown to her death. XX)


----------



## KC4

Woot! Don's cooking latkes! 
Yes! 

(Ahem.) 
Good day Shang!

Hope all are well. 

I haven't heard from Kacey in the last few days but I understand the temps reached 35 in Dakar yesterday. Kacey is working outside in that. Eeesh. Yowsa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, Don is going to be busy making latkes for us here in The Shang ................. and for the next 7 nights. Cool ...............

Hopefully, Kacey will be able to get enough water in those temps.


----------



## SINC

Hmmmmm, lemme see now, where should I put this? I know!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmmmm, lemme see now, where should I put this? I know!


SAP ...... SAP ........ SAP .......... :clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Day #2 of Hanukkah has come to a close. I hope that Don's latkes for all of you were as good as Deborah's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine breakfast waiting for us when we rise and face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what an amazing model airplane clip on SAP.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all. A fine sunny day here in Alberta today and we're ready for Christmas with a fresh new coat of bright white snow. 

I did the very last of my shopping yesterday, although I thought I had finished weeks ago. Seems I forgot about one little but very important thing. Every year I buy Ann a Teddy bear, something I have done every year we have been in this house and this year makes 24 bears. Not sure how I would forget that, but I did and now it is safely home and ready for Christmas Eve. I have always snuck in the bedroom and propped it up on her pillow on the bed with it holding her Christmas card in its arms. Yeah, I know, I'm an insufferable romantic.

SAP too is up with more local issues leading the way and a video not to be missed. The skills of a radio controlled plane pilot, flying indoors will astonish you. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don the romantic .............. sweet. How about a doxie puppy to go with that teddy bear???


----------



## Rps

morning all. no snow yet, a little damp and not very cold here today. hope everyone is in good health. tovah had a rough two nights but we are hopeful we can begin to string some better one's together soon. 

Don, with tovah it is stuffed dogs not teddy bears, her favourite is a beagle one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. no snow yet, a little damp and not very cold here today. hope everyone is in good health. tovah had a rough two nights but we are hopeful we can begin to string some better one's together soon.
> 
> Don, with tovah it is stuffed dogs not teddy bears, her favourite is a beagle one.


Morning, Rp. Sorry to hear about Tovah's continued bad health. Yes, be hopeful, mon ami.

A stuffed dog for Tovah ............. how about a doxie puppy for MayBelle??? :lmao:

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Here is a bit of Seasonal Silliness to enjoy:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Hi Rp - I am sorry to hear of Tovah's continued health struggles. Here's hoping for a healthy, happy Christmas for both of you. 

Don - That was an amazing airplane clip. I don't think I've ever seen one stall in the air vertically and then reverse that way. Wow! 

Marc - How's Hanukkah going for you? Other than feasting on latkes, is there any other customary things that you enjoy doing in celebration?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Each night at sunset we light the Hanukkah menorah. Then there is a meal to follow and then the exchange of small gifts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, lit candle #3 tonight, and now the latkes are being prepared. Plenty for everyone if anyone wants some traditional Jewish home cooking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP items with a follow-up of the puffin story.

Pigeons' math skills are as good as monkeys' - CBC News

Stranded puffin flown from Montreal to St. John's - CBC News

Steve Jobs to get posthumous Grammy honour - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News

Beethoven's hearing loss may have shaped musical style - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News

Spanish town of Granen wins $960M 'El Gordo' lottery - Business - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished another fine Hanukkah meal. Had guests from different countries, mostly from India and China. It was a special time for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - That was an amazing airplane clip. I don't think I've ever seen one stall in the air vertically and then reverse that way. Wow!


Kim, I too was astounded by the display, but I guess only the two of us had an appreciation for the talent it took.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Don, what an amazing model airplane clip on SAP.





SINC said:


> Kim, I too was astounded by the display, but I guess only the two of us had an appreciation for the talent it took.


I count three, at least!

Here's another good video. The first girl can certainly sing. 




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I count three, at least!


My counter must be broken them Kim, I still only see you and I commenting on it.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up with a video of a preschool group of kids telling the story of Christmas as they see it. The results are both poignant and innocent and leaves viewers with a feel good attitude about the holiday.


----------



## SINC

When I awoke this morning, I looked out the bedroom window to see another light dusting of new fallen snow making everything sparkle. Then I looked out the living room window and immediately noticed our front walks and driveway had already been cleared. That's when I realized the Snow Fairy had made his annual visit to spread good cheeks to celebrate the holiday:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up with a video of a preschool group of kids telling the story of Christmas as they see it. The results are both poignant and innocent and leaves viewers with a feel good attitude about the holiday.


Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once the coffee is brewed. How good it is not to have to grade the first thing in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When I awoke this morning, I looked out the bedroom window to see another light dusting of new fallen snow making everything sparkle. Then I looked out the living room window and immediately noticed our front walks and driveway had already been cleared. That's when I realized the Snow Fairy had made his annual visit to spread good cheeks to celebrate the holiday:


 Oh the Humanity!!!!!!!!! Don, think of the children. Now, that image shall be burned into my memory ........... much like the images of you and your friend all in pink. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute little Christmas story? Wonder where Mike got into the story???


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thanks for the Christmas card. Merry Christmas from our snowman to you and your family as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, another SAP tidbit story.

Mysterious metal ball from space falls in Namibia – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## SINC

Merci sir, got them all in the files for the future. I always appreciate any assistance offered.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merci sir, got them all in the files for the future. I always appreciate any assistance offered.


No problem. I see them on the CBC, CNN, et al sites and think "That might make a good SAP link", so I just copy and paste.


----------



## groovetube

good morning. Well at some point this holiday will start, have an intense day of work today. Have the big bird in the fridge as I'm the cook for the family here again this year. Not that I mind, my goto place when I'm stressed is often the kitchen.

looking forward to next week, my wife's 40th birthday (holy crap she's 40!) and we're headed to vegas/la and a week in mexico (la paz).

leaving my laptop/work etc at home, should be scary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Tim. Glad to see that you are nearing the start of this holiday season for you. Have a good dinner ............ and especially enjoy your trip with your wife. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Been recovering from a cold for the past week or so. Getting close to better at last, I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Been recovering from a cold for the past week or so. Getting close to better at last, I think.


Afternoon, Sonal. Care for some homemade chicken soup, some fresh latkes and a hot cup of Sonal Special with lemon?


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> ...
> 
> looking forward to next week, my wife's 40th birthday (holy crap she's 40!) and we're headed to vegas/la and a week in mexico (la paz).
> 
> leaving my laptop/work etc at home, should be scary.


That's what makes it a vacation. Managed without a computer or TV for two months last summer. Did have to make a few trips to the library but other wise I was more than happy to have left them behind.

Just enjoy it!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Sorry to hear a cold attempted to take you out for the season Sonal, but I'm glad you've battled back and are winning! 

Don - Thanks for the brain searing image - What has been seen, cannot be unseen. I really like the Night before Christmas in EhMacland...Hee hee! 

Tim - I clean the house when I'm stressed. If my house is a mess, I'm doing great! If it's spotless... EEK! Have a great time in Vegas/LA! Happy 40th to your young wife.

Marc - Please send emergency Doxies with Latkes. Merci! (It will be an emergency if they don't get here)


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - Thanks for the brain searing image - What has been seen, cannot be unseen. I really like the Night before Christmas in EhMacland...Hee hee!


Well, I knew the image would get your attention, but I really thought the pun would grab you too. In case you missed it:



SINC said:


> When I awoke this morning, I looked out the bedroom window to see another light dusting of new fallen snow making everything sparkle. Then I looked out the living room window and immediately noticed our front walks and driveway had already been cleared. That's when I realized *the Snow Fairy had made his annual visit to spread good cheeks* to celebrate the holiday:


No good cheer involved!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Well, I knew the image would get your attention, but I really thought the pun would grab you too. In case you missed it:
> 
> 
> 
> No good cheer involved!


Ha! No, I caught it the first time... Gives new meaning to..

"The moon on the breast of the new-fallen snow. Gave the lustre of mid-day to objects below, When, what to my wondering (watering?) eyes should appear...."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Please send emergency Doxies with Latkes. Merci! (It will be an emergency if they don't get here) " They are on their way. Off now to light Hanukkah candles in one minute. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished out Hanukkah meal early tonight, since it was just the three of us (doxies do NOT get latkes) and I need to go out and get ready for out snowstorm. now we are being told to prepare for 15-20cm by midnight, and the same amount by noon tomorrow. I feel for those who have family traveling in to St.John's, or they traveling out of the city by car. Luckily, our Christmas eve party and Christmas Day dinner is here, so all I have to do is shovel and keep a footpath in the driveway for people to get to the front door. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did my Hanukkah mitzvahs by being a "snow angel" for my neighbors ............... but I kept fully dressed as I cleared out the driveways of three of my neighbors. I shall do it all over again tomorrow afternoon if it ever stops snowing. 15cm down so far with another 15-25 due to fall by noon tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Best to call it a night. JO has taken the Christmas season off as of tomorrow, and shall return on Jan.2nd. So, first one into The Cafe Chez Marc may make breakfast/brunch for us all. This is when I really miss Caman since he was usually first one up. I also miss him as a friend, but hopefully he shall return, along with some other silent/lost family members. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I had a great gathering with former co-workers for a few hours yesterday down at the Irish Pub. Many stories and memories were swapped.

Today I host an afternoon soiree in the motor home for three old friends, home for the holidays who want to recall our camping days, so on goes the furnace later this morning to accommodate their wishes.

SAP is up with a cute video, "Santa's A Canadian". Now I have to run and get SAP done for tomorrow and then I will give it a rest for a couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great Christmas wish to your readers on SAP today, along with a great display of home light shows. Kudos, mon ami. Merry Christmas .......... and I do mean this (cute green picture re political correctness and honesty).


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I had an interesting time setting up SAP this morning. I always have 'tomorrow' done but for one item, just like Christmas day's SAP sits now. I make a game of things each morning when I arise by timing myself to see just how long it takes to get SAP up and finalized.

To give you an idea how it goes some days, this morning the first thing I did was find the five links I always put in the 'other links in the news' section. While doing that, I read the story in the Journal about changing Christmas traditions and it sparked an idea in my head to write that editorial. It was one of those pieces that just flowed off the keyboard and pretty much came from the heart. 

I did a quick Google image search for the two animated gifs, dropped the editorial in place, stuck the two gifs above and below. Then I copied and pasted in the 'links in the news' stuff and hot linked each headline to its story site. I then changed the dates on all items to today's date and hit the upload button. When it was online, I proof read it, made three corrections, decided I did not like the original gif at the very top, did another Google image search and found the one that now appears and replaced it in the coded copy.

One of the hot links had an 's' missing, changed that and hit the upload button one more time. One final check and I was done. Total time elapsed was 22 minutes. I love it when it goes like that as I have had days with mental blocks there my brain won't communicate with my fingers and it takes a very long time to write anything decent.

I guess SAP gave me a Christmas present today, but I'll take a day like today any time I can get it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, as they say in the newspaper business, "All the news that's fit to print ........... and on a slow news day, fill the front page with doxie pictures and articles" ............... or something like that.


----------



## SINC

As you well know Marc, that too has been done on occasion, but oddly enough, I always get comments on dog pictures. More so than some hard news stories.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As you well know Marc, that too has been done on occasion, but oddly enough, I always get comments on dog pictures. More so than some hard news stories.


Well, the puppy/dog pics of all breeds that you post are great. :clap::clap:


----------



## groovetube

Well I got the bird in all done up. iPads are so great for kitchens maybe a older one mounted would be very cool.

Time to get slicing dicing and doing up all the rest. Happy holidays G, Don, Sonal, KC, Mark, and Anyone else I have chatted with here inn the shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well I got the bird in all done up. iPads are so great for kitchens maybe a older one mounted would be very cool.
> 
> Time to get slicing dicing and doing up all the rest. Happy holidays G, Don, Sonal, KC, Mark, and Anyone else I have chatted with here inn the shang.


Same to you, Tim. I hope that this holiday finds you and your family at peace and healthy. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just lit the 5th Hanukkah candle .............. and now get ready for our traditional Christmas Eve party for friends and neighbors. No latkes tonight.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Same to you, Tim. I hope that this holiday finds you and your family at peace and healthy. Paix, mon ami.


Thx G, and you too. I'll have to drive up Xmas dinner and cheer for my mom tomorrow, which is fine since she's been doing ok since coming out of hospital recently. Tough lady for what she's been through.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Thx G, and you too. I'll have to drive up Xmas dinner and cheer for my mom tomorrow, which is fine since she's been doing ok since coming out of hospital recently. Tough lady for what she's been through.


Good to hear, Tim. Yes, very "tough". Luckily, she has you as her son. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an interesting Christmas SAP story.

Nativity scene mystery intrigues family - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Tme to call it a night. Finished cleaning up from our Christmas Eve party. It is now a neighborhood tradition. See you all sometime tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Happy, Peaceful Christmas Eve Shang....

I hope everyone is having a nice evening and will have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Happy, Peaceful Christmas Eve Shang....
> 
> I hope everyone is having a nice evening and will have a great day tomorrow.


Same to you, Kim. Hopefully, you shall hear from Kacey soon. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas one and all here in The Shang. Santa was good to the doxie pups, so I am hoping that there are some sqeeze toys, or something of that nature, under your tree this morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Speaking of dogs, Kim provided us with a great dog shot for SAP this morning. Check it out. Also a great rooftop dance by Santa himself to celebrate the day. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Cute dog pic ................. but an inappropriate, politically incorrect "babe" in the basket. 

Glad to see that you have Kiva ads on your site. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time to call it a night. The last of the dishes have been washed after another great Christmas dinner, compliments of Deborah. She cooks, I clean, and I get the best of the deal. I hope that today was a peaceful one for all of you and your families. See you all sometime tomorrow.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has left us a Box Breakfast, which is appropriate for today ............. I guess. I shall make some fresh coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## CubaMark

Morning, Marc. Having already consumed one pot of coffee this morning, think I'll switch to Chai. Our critter woke up around 4:30am for an early breakfast, and I found myself wide-eyed, unable to go back to a nice, warm bed (I'm presently wrapped in two hoodies on top of my PJs - chilly morning in Zacatecas).

Sadly, though my wife is a federal employee, there is no Boxing Day in Mexico, so she's off to work shortly. Coming from Canada, it's always a bit odd to me that federal workers here are not all members of a union. Different strokes, I guess.

Time to get the french toast prepped and on the stove. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Morning, Marc. Having already consumed one pot of coffee this morning, think I'll switch to Chai. Our critter woke up around 4:30am for an early breakfast, and I found myself wide-eyed, unable to go back to a nice, warm bed (I'm presently wrapped in two hoodies on top of my PJs - chilly morning in Zacatecas).
> 
> Sadly, though my wife is a federal employee, there is no Boxing Day in Mexico, so she's off to work shortly. Coming from Canada, it's always a bit odd to me that federal workers here are not all members of a union. Different strokes, I guess.
> 
> Time to get the french toast prepped and on the stove. Cheers!


Morning, Mark, from a cold St.John's. Sunny and -7C this morning. My "critters" were just out back playing in the fresh snow.

Hope you shall spend next Christmas in Canada. We shall see. Paz, mi amigo.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. Just popping in to wish everyone here a Merry Christmas and a Happy Hanukkah.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good morning everyone. Just popping in to wish everyone here a Merry Christmas and a Happy Hanukkah.


Morning, Warren. Same to you. So good to see you once again here in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## MaxPower

Morning Marc.

Life here is in for some big changes in 2012. New house, new job. Life is getting back on track. And you?


----------



## groovetube

good morning. Marc I won't be far from you next week, I'll be in la paz for a week. 

Was a great holiday with family.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. 

Have a good time in Mexico Tim, but stay safe, it's dangerous down there now.

Great to hear from you Warren, it was only yesterday I wondered if you would show over the festive season. I saw the pics of your new home on Facebook.

The largest singing Christmas tree in America is on SAP this morning along with a giggle called White Trash Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Interesting tree ............. and it sings. How is your hip these days?


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, the hip is fine today. It is either fine or bad, no in between. It is only when I try to walk long distances that it gives me pain, as in anything over about three city blocks. I see you noticed the KIVA ads on SAP. When they asked, I was pleased to include them without charge.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, the hip is fine today. It is either fine or bad, no in between. It is only when I try to walk long distances that it gives me pain, as in anything over about three city blocks. I see you noticed the KIVA ads on SAP. When they asked, I was pleased to include them without charge.


Strange that there is no "in between" with your hip. Hopefully, it shall stay "fine" for a long time.

Yes, the KIVA ads were throughout SAP, which is good.


----------



## SINC

Granddaughter Shiloh (10 mo.) seemed to say grace at Christmas supper last night. She scoots all over the house now on her butt. Funny, but very mobile and into everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Granddaughter Shiloh (10 mo.) seemed to say grace at Christmas supper last night. She scoots all over the house now on her butt. Funny, but very mobile and into everything.


What a great pic, Don. I first thought of the expression "God bless us everyone" from "A Christmas Carol". What a cutie. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I hope you are all full of turkey, I know I am. An interesting video from the crew aboard HMS Ocean with their version of "All I Want For Christmas" is the SAP feature today, along with a belly laugh about an old man's first turkey shoot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. No, we have had turkey for the past two days, and I shall have it for the next few days at least. Others may tire of turkey, but not me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO, in honor of Don, has an all non-turkey breakfast for us today. Enjoy.


----------



## CubaMark

'morning from chilly Mexico. I imagine Tim is heading someone warmer than where I'm sitting....

Turkey. Having dreams of turkey. And potatoes. And stuffing. And cranberry sauce. Sigh.... Gotta get my butt back to Canada... I like tamales, but... _jeez!_


----------



## groovetube

hopefully it's warmer... 

I've not been to mexico before, though been close many many times. As long as there's no scorpions where I'm going and I'll be fine.


----------



## Rps

morning all. hope everyone is well and had a good holiday...which ever one you celebrate. just dropped in to say hello and wish everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> 'morning from chilly Mexico. I imagine Tim is heading someone warmer than where I'm sitting....
> 
> Turkey. Having dreams of turkey. And potatoes. And stuffing. And cranberry sauce. Sigh.... Gotta get my butt back to Canada... I like tamales, but... _jeez!_


Morning, Mark. Yes, hopefully you shall be back in Atlantic Canada with your family. Paz, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> hopefully it's warmer...
> 
> I've not been to mexico before, though been close many many times. As long as there's no scorpions where I'm going and I'll be fine.


Morning, Tim. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. hope everyone is well and had a good holiday...which ever one you celebrate. just dropped in to say hello and wish everyone well.


Morning, Rp. How are you and Tovah this fine sunny morning? Hopefully, this will find you both well and at peace. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for tea. Anyone intersted???


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. How are you today?


not bad if a little stressed, working on a major project to get as much out of the way before setting off. 2012 I have to lower the hours from 7 days a week and so many a day to normal, or at east close to it. You? How as the holidays?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> not bad if a little stressed, working on a major project to get as much out of the way before setting off. 2012 I have to lower the hours from 7 days a week and so many a day to normal, or at east close to it. You? How as the holidays?


Coming right up, Tim. If you are not driving, I can "spice" it up a bit. Still interested?

Life goes well here. The semester does not start until Jan. 3rd, so I am off until then. The way I arrange my teaching schedule involves a 7 day week, but I am able to come on and off the four web sites for my four courses each semester over the course of the whole day. That way, I don't get stressed and don't overtax my left eye.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Tim. If you are not driving, I can "spice" it up a bit. Still interested?
> 
> Life goes well here. The semester does not start until Jan. 3rd, so I am off until then. The way I arrange my teaching schedule involves a 7 day week, but I am able to come on and off the four web sites for my four courses each semester over the course of the whole day. That way, I don't get stressed and don't overtax my left eye.


hellz yeah. I only have my fingers in a big database what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> hellz yeah. I only have my fingers in a big database what could possibly go wrong?


Well, a few nips of Doxie Delight with your tea will make you far less stressed ....... although you might not be able to manipulate your fingers all that well .......... and your teeth will feel like marshmellows. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Tomorrow is the last night of Hanukkah, so the OtHD Breakfast shall include some latkes ............. compliments of Don.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

good night marc, enjoy the latkes. One more day to pack.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good night marc, enjoy the latkes. One more day to pack.


Bon voyage, Tim. Pack light ............. and pack latkes. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Don is not yet up to make our morning latkes and eggs, so I shall. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was indeed up, just not yet finished SAP which comes first each day. You will enjoy our featured video today as it concerns dogs and a surprising twist on the season. Latkes for brekkie is A-OK with me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was an amazing feat of dog training. Doxies would NEVER be able to do all those things, especially like the poodle walking up the ladder.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

I hope everybody has been enjoying the holiday season. 

We heard from Kacey on Christmas Day. They had a day of Shore leave and the kids all headed for the nearby casino which doesn't seem to have any age restrictions. It has the best WIFI. 

I think even though she said it didn't feel like Christmas, she had a good one as they went to the beach later.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I hope everybody has been enjoying the holiday season.
> 
> We heard from Kacey on Christmas Day. They had a day of Shore leave and the kids all headed for the nearby casino which doesn't seem to have any age restrictions. It has the best WIFI.
> 
> I think even though she said it didn't feel like Christmas, she had a good one as they went to the beach later.


Afternoon, Kim. Christmas ............. the casino ............ beaches ................ Yes, sounds like a typical Calgary Christmas.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## groovetube

afternoon (almost evening). Have to be up at the crack of stupid to head to the airport. Have a good new years everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> afternoon (almost evening). Have to be up at the crack of stupid to head to the airport. Have a good new years everyone.


Same to you, Tim. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Evening, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, grist for the SAP mill.

Engagment ring stuck in toilet for 36 years | HLNtv.com


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, grist for the SAP mill.
> 
> Engagment ring stuck in toilet for 36 years | HLNtv.com


Ah, great minds think alike Marc. As a pretty regular reader of the Great Falls Tribune for many years, this very story albeit via another link is in my file for the future:

36 years later and a sapphire still shines | Great Falls Tribune | greatfallstribune.com

A good story that will make the SAP page soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, great minds think alike Marc. As a pretty regular reader of the Great Falls Tribune for many years, this very story albeit via another link is in my file for the future:
> 
> 36 years later and a sapphire still shines | Great Falls Tribune | greatfallstribune.com
> 
> A good story that will make the SAP page soon.


Well, as a SAP cub reporter, one has to think like the editor.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Have a good time in Mexico Tim, but stay safe, it's dangerous down there now.
> 
> Great to hear from you Warren, it was only yesterday I wondered if you would show over the festive season. I saw the pics of your new home on Facebook.
> 
> The largest singing Christmas tree in America is on SAP this morning along with a giggle called White Trash Christmas.


Hi Don,

Life has been really busy lately, but in a good way. I'm too lazy to play catch up since I was here last. What's new with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hi Warren,
Nice to see you in the Shang again. How's your family?

The resident teen is not in residence at the moment here. She's in Senegal, Africa, just one stop of many on a sailing and learning voyage she is on with Class Afloat this school year.

Oh, and I'm now a grandma..... our son and his wife had a baby girl, Ellie, in August this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We shall have a special breakfast this morning, in honor of Warren's return. On our eggs we shall have spices sent from Senegal by Kacey via Doxie Express. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some possible SAP pics of "bad doxie pups". Notice the hole in the white box just behind them. Notice how they cower as they await my punishment -- a stern glare. Then they relax when they realize that they are not going to get hit ................ how could one hit such cute pups???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for those shots, I can sure use them at a slow time of year. Enjoy today's Christmas Can-Can by a male group on SAP this morning. It's not only humorous, but very well done. Also the flora of Thailand.


----------



## tilt

'Morning everyone. Just got back from Kentucky last night. Had fun, great weather. It was my first ever Christmas, with some family (wife's uncle, aunt and cousins), gifts, ham etc. Now I know what I have been missing all these years.

Came back to Burlington to find that it had snowed while I was away. It was shorts and T-shirts weather in Kentucky all week.

So, did everyone have a nice Christmas? What plans for New Year's eve?

I would also like to wish all of us here a very happy 2012.

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang! 

Marc - Eggs Senegal sound good - I'm going to have to do some research into what spices they prefer there. 

Kacey and many of the crew have been sick with a bad flu (again) over the last few days, confining many of them to the ship. THat would be extra miserable because of the heat. I think Kacey is better now, and hopefully the rest of the crew is too. They sail tomorrow for Brazil. 

Mohan - Good to hear you and your wife enjoyed the trip to Kentucky and enjoyed some Kentucky cuisine that wasn't fried chicken.

I've no plans for New Year's Eve. I'll probably be sleeping through midnight. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Mohan, Kim and Sonal. How is everyone today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I would also like to wish all of us here a very happy 2012." Amen, Mohan. Same to you and all of us here in The Shang.


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> Kacey and many of the crew have been sick with a bad flu (again) over the last few days, confining many of them to the ship. THat would be extra miserable because of the heat. I think Kacey is better now, and hopefully the rest of the crew is too.


Well, it will build up her immune system Kim.  I believe that the more developed countries have molly-coddled their populace for so long with paranoid clean living that the immune system has become incapable of handling anything. Of course, that's just MY opinion with no facts to base it on.

Cheers


----------



## screature

Long time way... fighting dragons and such... some people think it is their fire you have to be aware of, but trust me they have teeth too... you gotta watch out for those as well.

I've been away so long I'm not even going to try and catch up (ketchup... who said that..?   )

I hope all the Shang Gang is doing well. 

What are people's New Years plans...? We will be spending a not so quite evening (if history repeats) with our neighbours.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Long time way... fighting dragons and such... some people think it is their fire you have to be aware of, but trust me they have teeth too... you gotta watch out for those as well.
> 
> I've been away so long I'm not even going to try and catch up (ketchup... who said that..?   )
> 
> I hope all the Shang Gang is doing well.
> 
> What are people's New Years plans...? We will be spending a not so quite evening (if history repeats) with our neighbours.


Evening, Steve. So good to see you back with your extended Shang family. How is Life treating you these days?

We are having some friends over here on New Year's Eve.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Steve. So good to see you back with your extended Shang family. How is Life treating you these days?
> 
> We are having some friends over here on New Year's Eve.


Hi Marc,

Life is good relatively speaking... treating me better than some, not as good as some others, but I don't begrudge the others... life is about choices so long as you have them... You never know where they will lead... hind sight is at best 20/20... even then you never know.

We are going out to a neighbours place, just a couple of blocks away... no driving involved... 

Yee Hah...


----------



## SINC

Well you two have a night planned that beats mine. Ann will be over at Matt's house looking after Jett and Shiloh, Crystal will be out with friends and moi? I'll be right here doing what I do best on New Year's Eve. Having a few drinks and phoning unsuspecting people to wish them well. Don't be surprised if YOUR phone rings. 

That is of course unless you have unlisted numbers in which case, I will have another drink.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Well you two have a night planned that beats mine. Ann will be over at Matt's house looking after Jett and Shiloh, Crystal will be out with friends and moi? I'll be right here doing what I do best on New Year's Eve. Having a few drinks and p*honing unsuspecting people to wish them well. Don't be surprised if YOUR phone rings*.
> 
> That is of course unless you have unlisted numbers in which case, I will have another drink.


I would be happy to receive a call from you Don. Seriously. Just PM me and and I will give you my phone number... just leave me a message if I don't answer and I will be sure to call you back/leave a message.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> Life is good relatively speaking... treating me better than some, not as good as some others, but I don't begrudge the others... life is about choices so long as you have them... You never know where they will lead... hind sight is at best 20/20... even then you never know.
> 
> We are going out to a neighbours place, just a couple of blocks away... no driving involved...
> 
> Yee Hah...


Very true, Steve ........ very true. Let's hope that there is good health for one and all comes the new year. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well you two have a night planned that beats mine. Ann will be over at Matt's house looking after Jett and Shiloh, Crystal will be out with friends and moi? I'll be right here doing what I do best on New Year's Eve. Having a few drinks and phoning unsuspecting people to wish them well. Don't be surprised if YOUR phone rings.
> 
> That is of course unless you have unlisted numbers in which case, I will have another drink.


Actually, there shall be no drinking at our party. We all have given up "the devil's brew" for various reasons.

Please remember that to phone me at midnight there will be 330AM here. We never can get Deborah's two brothers, one in Calgary and the other in Edmonton, to remember this fact.

Someday, we should speak on Facetime. I have an iPad2 and Deborah now has her iMac here at home. Someday ..........

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Hopefully, there shall be a nice TGIF Breakfast waiting for us as we each rise to face this last Friday of 2011. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, there shall be no drinking at our party. We all have given up *"the devil's brew"* for various reasons.
> 
> Please remember that to phone me at midnight there will be 330AM here. We never can get Deborah's two brothers, one in Calgary and the other in Edmonton, to remember this fact.
> 
> Someday, we should speak on Facetime. I have an iPad2 and Deborah now has her iMac here at home. Someday ..........
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


I thought it was the liquid of the God's... you know Bacchus and the like....  

Good night Marc and sleep tight.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I thought it was the liquid of the God's... you know Bacchus and the like....
> 
> Good night Marc and sleep tight.


Maybe so, Steve, but we have all taken "the pledge" not to drink for various reasons. My reason is to help lose weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Today's TGIF Breakfast shall be a combination of all your favorites over this past year since this is the last Friday of 2011. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see we began posting about the same time today.

A cookie eating pig? Yessir, Ormie's on SAP in our video of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I see we began posting about the same time today.
> 
> A cookie eating pig? Yessir, Ormie's on SAP in our video of the day.


Morning, Don. Still waiting for the coffee to finish brewing before I venture into SAP ................. to see a "cookie eating pig"??????? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Poor Ormie ................ 

"Drink like a fish" .............. :lmao:

An amazing story about the engagement ring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an interesting CBC clip for the SAP crowd from NL up in Fort Mac.

CBC.ca Player


----------



## SINC

Interesting for sure Marc, but it's a CBC copyright protected video. Any use by we Canadian taxpayers who pay for the CBC is prohibited unless we pay an exorbitant fee to an American firm they hired to police such things and charge us a second time for the work we paid them to do for us in the first place. Grrrrrrr,


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe so, Steve, but we have all taken "the pledge" not to drink for various reasons. My reason is to help lose weight.


Good Morning Marc... I hear you on the losing weight front, my pledge begins the day after tomorrow, need to lose some weight for going to Mexico in February.


----------



## screature

Good Morning Don. I hope you are doing well. Any big plans for tomorrow evening?


----------



## SINC

Morning Steve, nope, just me and the dog will be here. Wife's babysitting the grandkids so the youngest and his wife can go out. Daughter is also out.


----------



## screature

Oh well I hope you have a nice quite evening then. Did you have a good Christmas?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting for sure Marc, but it's a CBC copyright protected video. Any use by we Canadian taxpayers who pay for the CBC is prohibited unless we pay an exorbitant fee to an American firm they hired to police such things and charge us a second time for the work we paid them to do for us in the first place. Grrrrrrr,


Sorry, I forgot about this regulation. Does not seem fair since we are Canadian taxpayers. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Good Morning Marc... I hear you on the losing weight front, my pledge begins the day after tomorrow, need to lose some weight for going to Mexico in February.


A fine idea, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Steve, nope, just me and the dog will be here. Wife's babysitting the grandkids so the youngest and his wife can go out. Daughter is also out.


Don, I could send over the doxie pups to play with Tao if you want to have some free time.


----------



## groovetube

Well I awoke in sin city. Man what... A place. No matter how many times you've seen it you're always blown away by the insanity of this.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well I awoke in sin city. Man what... A place. No matter how many times you've seen it you're always blown away by the insanity of this.


Tim, I have never been to Las Vegas, but I hear that it is exactly as you describe ......... and then some. Have fun.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Hi Steve- Sounds like you are going to have a fun New Year's Eve, with the party being within walking distance. Just avoid walking on the street and wear bright/light clothing! 

Mohan - Yeah, I think you're right about the North American kids having weaker immune systems. What's that saying? "What doesn't kill you will make you stronger". 
I think for the most part, they are doing better now. I hope so, because they have departed Senegal this morning for a 2 week sail across the big ocean to Brazil. 

Kacey has purchased and stashed extra snacks for the long voyage (which will likely last 2-3 days) and is ready to start her next semester. 

I think Kacey was ready to leave Dakar too. She had volunteered to stay on the ship and take other's watches the last day there. She was unnerved by the unrest there (re: recent elections) and the overly aggressive beggars that seemed to always target her first in the group. She heard way too many desperate pleas from people, grabbing her wrists and pleading, "Help me, or my children will die/starve" True or not, the students are not permitted to give these random beggars anything as any handling of money or goods is seen as an invitation for other beggars or even the same beggars to continue working the group. 

These kids have already given much of their time, energy and even personal funds and belongings to the local community. Kacey used her own money to purchase a big used tire and some new rope. It cost her $7 American money (probably too much, but whatever) The vendor actually had to dig this huge tire out from the bottom of what looked to be a giant pile of garbage and scrap and clean it off. She slung the rope over her little shoulders and rolled this huge tire down the road to get it to the bus they were riding in. 

Then when at the orphanage, Kacey and her friends built them a tire swing. About 30 kids at once piled on it as soon as it was built and immediately collapsed it. Then, it was rebuilt, with an explanation that they had to take turns and no more than 3 at a time could ride it. Hopefully, it will last them for a while. It was still swinging, 3 kids at a time, when the students left a few hours later. 


Tim - I am always amazed to see how much Las Vegas changes from year to year. It seems they reinvent and redesign themselves every few years.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Hi Steve- Sounds like you are going to have a fun New Year's Eve, with the party being within walking distance. Just avoid walking on the street and wear bright/light clothing!


Hi Kim,

Yes it should be a good time. This is the 3rd year running with the same group of neighbours, once at our place and this will be the 2nd time at someone else's place.

Your advice is well heeded, however we have no choice but to walk on the street as there are no sidewalks in our neighbourhood just road and ditches on both sides... it is old school that way. It used to be cottage country many moons ago before the city grew up around it (right next to the Ottawa river).

It is very quite though traffic wise and the people travelling the streets are 90% residents so everyone (well most every one with the exception of the odd jacked up teen) travels at appropriate speeds (less than 40Km/hr) and give lots of leeway to pedestrians (as many of them are also out walking their dog(s).

How about you Kim, doing anything special or fun?


----------



## screature

groovetube said:


> Well I awoke in sin city. Man what... A place. No matter how many times you've seen it you're always blown away by the insanity of this.


Are you there for work or pleasure or a bit of both?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> Yes it should be a good time. This is the 3rd year running with the same group of neighbours, once at our place and this will be the 2nd time at someone else's place.
> 
> Your advice is well heeded, however we have no choice but to walk on the street as there are no sidewalks in our neighbourhood just road and ditches on both sides... it is old school that way. It used to be cottage country many moons ago before the city grew up around it (right next to the Ottawa river).
> 
> It is very quite though traffic wise and the people travelling the streets are 90% residents so everyone (well most every one with the exception of the odd jacked up teen) travel at appropriate speeds (less than 40Km/hr) and give lots of leeway to pedestrians (as many of them are also out walking their dog(s).
> 
> How about you Kim, doing anything special or fun?


OK, just be ready to hit the ditch if you need to. Have fun! 

It will be a quiet NYE for us here and that's just fine with me.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> OK, *just be ready to hit the ditch if you need to*. Have fun!
> 
> It will be a quiet NYE for us here and that's just fine with me.


:lmao: Thanks, we will be careful. 

We have spent many a quite NYE as well, sometimes they can be the best, snuggled up with your significant other (YSO) and may a pet or two and a good movie or two...


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, that was a touching story re Kacey and the tire swing. She has a kind heart.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, that was a touching story re Kacey and the tire swing. She has a kind heart.


Agreed. 

Here is the latest update from the CAF administration:



> After almost 2 very intense, busy weeks in Dakar, the ship has taken on 5000 litres of fuel to top up the tanks, pulled in the gangway, and headed west across the Atlantic!
> 
> Dakar has been amazing! The West Africa Initiative began on December 19 with a day of cultural exchange we met with 20 Senegalese young adults through the Student and Youth Travel Organization (SYTO Senegal) and discussed everything from politics to dating. After spending the day getting to know one another, SYTO Senegal and Class Afloat joined forces on December 20th and 21st to work on 2 community service projects. Half of the group spent two days working in the Fann Hospital garden, a vegetable garden that supplements the diets of 50 patients living in the Infectious Diseases Ward, and the other half worked at the Popenguine kindergarten classrooms, painting colorful murals on drab white walls.
> After completing our project days, we packed our bags and headed 5 hours north to the town of Louga where we spent December 22nd and 23rd at the SOS Village (an orphanage that houses 100 children) playing games, entertaining them and answering all their questions! Very powerful. When we returned to our shipboard home on the evening of the 23rd we found the main deck completely transformed with holiday decorations and lights compliments of the Maritime crew! We celebrated the holiday that night with a Secret Santa gift exchange, and the next morning enjoyed a late brunch. The 24th was a time to celebrate our crew, as that evening we said goodbye to our first semester only students. Christmas Day began with ice cream and pancakes for breakfast, and after an afternoon of shore leave the students found out their new bunk assignments for semester two. We greeted 5 new students on the 26th and on the 27th visited Goree Island. On the 28th there was a Captain's clean - scrubbing the ship from bow to stern, and later danced the night away at a Sabar drumming performance in the city streets.
> The crew celebrated their culmination of our time in Senegal yesterday with a reception aboard the Sorlandet for everyone who was a part of this years successful West Africa Initiative. We are all sad to say goodbye to our friends in Dakar, but alas the sea calls!
> 
> In speaking with several parents this week, there is a bit of anxiety (to put it mildly), among some parents relative to their Floatie departing for a trans-Atlantic crossing!! As a parent myself, it's understandable.
> 
> As someone who has done this crossing to Brazil twice with Class Afloat, I can strongly predict that these next 3 weeks at sea (with stop in Fernando) will be one of the most enjoyable sails of the year for the crew. The ship and crew will experience very predictable, consistent trade winds at their stern that will push them along at great speed - sailing almost every day except a couple days in the doldrums, hot sunny equatorial weather, very little rain, incredible swim calls if the sea and weather are right, equator crossing ceremony, Fernando, catching huge fish that will feed the whole crew, dipping down into the Southern Atlantic with new constellations including the Southern Cross, etc, etc. It really is quite something, and if you ever get an opportunity to do a crossing like this - take it!


All is see is "3 weeks". I thought it was 2. 
Ack.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Here is the latest update from the CAF administration:
> 
> 
> 
> All is see is "3 weeks". I thought it was 2.
> Ack.


May the trade winds treat Kacey gently. Bon voyage, mini-Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO is sound asleep so I shall make some breakfast for us .......... last one of the year. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Animals Sing "12 Days of Christmas" - YouTube

Animals of YouTube sing "Deck the Halls" - YouTube


Animals of YouTube sing "Jingle Bells" - YouTube

One final Merry Christmas from the doxies.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Marc you are busy posting links early this morning. 

Today on SAP, a video sent to us by Kim of Men in the Kitchen, but beware, she chose naked men. 

And check out the Logical Male story. Too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Marc you are busy posting links early this morning.
> 
> Today on SAP, a video sent to us by Kim of Men in the Kitchen, but beware, she chose naked men.
> 
> And check out the Logical Male story. Too true.


Morning, Don. Have to start getting up early in preparation of next week ........ and the start of a new semester.

Had a real laugh at the "Men in the Kitchen" clips, but found the "Logical Male" very logical, from a linguistic sense.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, really liked the Elion's challenge at Elion's christmas greeting


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, really liked the Elion's challenge at Elion's christmas greeting


Yes, I played with it for quite a while. Interesting what you can do by just exposing some parts of the picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, I played with it for quite a while. Interesting what you can do by just exposing some parts of the picture.


True ........... and the sentiment was good as well. I sent it to various friends, with a link to SAP. So, if you should start to get new viewers from Georgia, Florida, the Bronx and London, ON, you may send me my usual "finders fee". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True ........... and the sentiment was good as well. I sent it to various friends, with a link to SAP. So, if you should start to get new viewers from Georgia, Florida, the Bronx and London, ON, you may send me my usual "finders fee". Paix, mon ami.


No problem. As per our agreement, $111,110.09 per visitor will be forthcoming to help settle your Christmas shopping debt.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No problem. As per our agreement, $111,110.09 per visitor will be forthcoming to help settle your Christmas shopping debt.


Great. As per our agreement, send it to the Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies account for tax purposes. I still can't believe how my accountants at Dewey, Cheatham and Howe are able to claim the doxies as my dependents, lowering my tax bill significantly. :greedy:

Merci, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Ha ha. I think my cats might be defendants too I'm not sure. Wifi is spotty this am, so a quick hello, caught the most incredible water show last night at the Winn, the aerial acrobatics etc was unbelievable. It was a great 40th birthday for my wife. ( which is the reason for our trip screature) Today they're closing all traffic and only allowing people no cars in the strip for NYE, and light fireworks off of many of the buildings here. La next for a few days, and then hopefully sunny la Paz.

Happy new year everyone and all the best for 2012.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Ha ha. I think my cats might be defendants too I'm not sure. Wifi is spotty this am, so a quick hello, caught the most incredible water show last night at the Winn, the aerial acrobatics etc was unbelievable. It was a great 40th birthday for my wife. ( which is the reason for our trip screature) Today they're closing all traffic and only allowing people no cars in the strip for NYE, and light fireworks off of many of the buildings here. La next for a few days, and then hopefully sunny la Paz.
> 
> Happy new year everyone and all the best for 2012.


Afternoon, Tim, and same to you and your wife. Be sure to catch the correct plane to la Paz, Mexico and not la Paz, Bolivia. Bon voyage.


----------



## screature

groovetube said:


> Ha ha. I think my cats might be defendants too I'm not sure. Wifi is spotty this am, so a quick hello, caught the most incredible water show last night at the Winn, the aerial acrobatics etc was unbelievable. It was a great 40th birthday for my wife. ( which is the reason for our trip screature) Today they're closing all traffic and only allowing people no cars in the strip for NYE, and light fireworks off of many of the buildings here. La next for a few days, and then hopefully sunny la Paz.
> 
> Happy new year everyone and all the best for 2012.


Happy 40th to your wife then Tim. Sounds like tonight should be an amazing time...

All the best in 2012.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Steve, and same to you and your wife. Be sure to catch the correct plane to la Paz, Mexico and not la Paz, Bolivia. Bon voyage.


Shouldn't that be Tim, Marc?


----------



## screature

Good day Don and Marc. 

Last day of 2011, glad to see the tail end of it, looking forward to some things ending and the potential of new beginnings.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Good day Don and SINC.
> 
> Last day of 2011, glad to see the tail end of it, looking forward to some things ending and the potential of new beginnings.


Hmmmm. add a lair and you've got the entire real name.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Hmmmm. add a lair and you've got the entire real name.


Man you're fast I fixed it almost as soon as I posted it...


----------



## SINC

All it took was one timely click. Maybe I have watched the 'Quick and the Dead' too many times?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Don - The biggest laugh I got from SAP today was the image of the cookies on the dashboard. Sometimes, it seems hot enough, doesn't it?

Once some friends and I went down to the Stampede grounds in July with a video camera and a couple of raw eggs. Yes, we were able to fry an egg on the blacktop in the midway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Steve, Don, Kim, Tim/Steve, et al. Have I missed anyone?

Deborah and I took Gracie and the two pups for a long walk along the Rennie's River trail. It was a sunny day and just some patches of snow and ice blocked our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to say good night and happy new year to one an all here in The Shang. Deborah and I are going to see the fireworks at midnight so we shall be away at midnight. May this new year bring us all peace and good health. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let me be the first to wish us all, those present/departed/missing in action, here in The Shang a healthy and happy new year .............. a year filled with good health, peace, surprises and new experiences. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Well, my New Year's Eve celebrations didn't last long. Home alone, I made supper and settled in to watch a movie. Destroyed a six pack between 4:00 and 10:00 when I cashed it in and went to bed, then slept until 6:30 this morning. Today is our New Year's supper and it will be my job to cook the prime rib roast we bought for the occasion. Matt, Holly and the kids will join us for the meal. A gift of a good bottle of red will go well with supper.

SAP is up with a stunning shot of our fireworks by our resident photographer, Al Popil and thanks to a reminder from Elaine, our featured video will make you smile with Don Cherry and his piano desk. Top that off with a cute tale about two little boys called, 'The Voice Of Experience' and your day will be complete.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Happy new year to you and your family.


----------



## tilt

*yaawwwnnnn* Happy Newww yeeeaa...... *zzzzzz*


----------



## SINC

Happy New Year to you and tilt as well, Marc.


----------



## KC4

Happy New Year Shang Gang!

I wish all a happy, prosperous and healthy 2012!


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> *yaawwwnnnn* Happy Newww yeeeaa...... *zzzzzz*





SINC said:


> Happy New Year to you and tilt as well, Marc.





KC4 said:


> Happy New Year Shang Gang!
> 
> I wish all a happy, prosperous and healthy 2012!


To all of you as well, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute bulldog pic on SAP, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I hope all of us got off to a good start for 2012. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No sign of JO, so I shall make us breakfast this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. You will enjoy the pics of puppies today on SAP along with today's video offering where a member of a polar bear club learns a hard lesson on his new years dip.

Now it is off to the salt mines for me to get tomorrow's SAP put together. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Quite cute puppy pics, especially the two white pups ............ and that little donkey!!! Yes, that was a very "hard lesson" for that man.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Hope we're all off to a good start to 2012.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope we're all off to a good start to 2012.


Afternoon, Sonal. Yes, that is a fine hope. 2012 shall be a good year for us all ............ especially for you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Deborah made a traditional New Year's Day meal, similar to the one Don made, for Stephen, who has his last night at home tonight before returning to TO.

So, paix, mes amis. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Am on the early shift this morning and SAP is up already. 'Bluegrass is for the birds' is a video you will find hard to believe as a tiny bird drops into a live performance and roosts on the lead singer's guitar. Surprisingly, he likes to be petted as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, a very early shift indeed. I assume you are back asleep. I shall brew some coffee, let JO make breakfast and then venture over to SAP.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was then, but am up and at 'em now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Amazing video of the bird ................. amazing that he/she stayed on for so long.


----------



## SINC

I could not get over a wild bird allowing the guy to rub it like that, especially amid the noise of the band playing. My old friend Ian in Calgary sent me that video. He played in a bluegrass band for years and he commented they were pretty good in spite of the bird. Oddly enough, Elaine made the same comment to me this morning as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I could not get over a wild bird allowing the guy to rub it like that, especially amid the noise of the band playing. My old friend Ian in Calgary sent me that video. He played in a bluegrass band for years and he commented they were pretty good in spite of the bird. Oddly enough, Elaine made the same comment to me this morning as well.


Yes, that too, since it was a wild bird indoors. Odd, but interesting.

How is your hip holding up in 2012? Ann over her injuries?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly time for our first High Tea of the year. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Can't think of a better way to get this year started than High Tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Can't think of a better way to get this year started than High Tea.


Talk about timing!!! Well, Sonal, you may have 4PM High Tea NL time as well as ON time in 90 minutes. Gotta love that Sonal Special. :love2:

How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Talk about timing!!! Well, Sonal, you may have 4PM High Tea NL time as well as ON time in 90 minutes. Gotta love that Sonal Special. :love2:
> 
> How are you today?


Chilly. -13C in Toronto today, and yet I can still see grass... we've been spoiled weather-wise this year, though I would be more than happy to continue to be spoiled weather-wise.

Other than that, trying to settle back into work, plan the wedding and figure out how I'm going to hold myself accountable to some writing goals this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Chilly. -13C in Toronto today, and yet I can still see grass... we've been spoiled weather-wise this year, though I would be more than happy to continue to be spoiled weather-wise.
> 
> Other than that, trying to settle back into work, plan the wedding and figure out how I'm going to hold myself accountable to some writing goals this year.


Sounds like a good plan, Sonal. What are some of your specific writing goals?

As for weather, we got up to +7C and with +4C temps and an inch of rain forecast for overnight, that should wash away all of the snow from December. Nice to start the year off with a fresh start and no meter-high mounds of snow. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

We has scarcely an inch of snow in December, which was promptly melted and washed away by the +5C weather on New Years Day. 

I need to make a habit of writing more regularly, and also of completing and submitting work. So I need to start setting deadlines for myself for completed rough drafts. The tricky part is accountability.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> We has scarcely an inch of snow in December, which was promptly melted and washed away by the +5C weather on New Years Day.
> 
> I need to make a habit of writing more regularly, and also of completing and submitting work. So I need to start setting deadlines for myself for completed rough drafts. The tricky part is accountability.


We had over a foot in Nov. and over a foot in December, but it shall all be gone by noon tomorrow. We shall see.

Deadlines are killers of creativity, but are helpful when it comes to accountability. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Have to get up early. See you all at our first OtHD Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Evening all, last night in LA, headed to Mexico tomorrow. Heard it was c c c cold up there in Canada land. I'll try to send some heat north. Hopefully it'll be there by the time I get back.

Hope all has recovered from the festivities and all is well.


----------



## groovetube

duplicate post. Oops.


----------



## groovetube

Duplicate the post


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Evening all, last night in LA, headed to Mexico tomorrow. Heard it was c c c cold up there in Canada land. I'll try to send some heat north. Hopefully it'll be there by the time I get back.
> 
> Hope all has recovered from the festivities and all is well.


Morning, Tim. Going up to +7C here in St.John's today, so I could spare a bit of warmth to get it over 20C there. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

JO has left us a fine OtHD Breakfast this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Freezing rain has traffic snarled everywhere this morning. Hopefully it will be melted by the time Crystal begins her return trip from Canmore this morning. SAP has a fine rendition of Auld Lang Syne this morning with some great scenery by Sissel. Also a clip of a guy jumping out of, then back into his shoes after a flip.

Marc, todays pic will give you vertigo, be careful.

And finally just to let you know, Ann is no longer speaking to me. Hasn't since Monday so it sure is quiet around here. 

Did I mention she has laryngitis and a terrible cough?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Don - Sorry to hear of Ann's Laryngitis. Hope she is feeling good and loud soon. I'm off to check out SAP soon. 

Ola Tim - Enjoy your visit in Mexico! Somedays I sure miss living so close to Mexico.

Kacey's ship is nearing the center of the Atlantic between Africa and South America and is about to cross the equator. There is usually a ceremony for the crew as they cross the equator which involves shaving of heads. Hopefully Kacey keeps her hair on.


----------



## SINC

A bald Kacey? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Freezing rain has traffic snarled everywhere this morning. Hopefully it will be melted by the time Crystal begins her return trip from Canmore this morning. SAP has a fine rendition of Auld Lang Syne this morning with some great scenery by Sissel. Also a clip of a guy jumping out of, then back into his shoes after a flip.
> 
> Marc, todays pic will give you vertigo, be careful.
> 
> And finally just to let you know, Ann is no longer speaking to me. Hasn't since Monday so it sure is quiet around here.
> 
> Did I mention she has laryngitis and a terrible cough?


Afternoon, Don. Yes, I would not make that one of my stops should I visit Chicago. I experience vertigo when up past the third step of a ladder.

Great Auld Lang Syne clip with exceptional video as well. 

Sorry to hear about Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Don - Sorry to hear of Ann's Laryngitis. Hope she is feeling good and loud soon. I'm off to check out SAP soon.
> 
> Ola Tim - Enjoy your visit in Mexico! Somedays I sure miss living so close to Mexico.
> 
> Kacey's ship is nearing the center of the Atlantic between Africa and South America and is about to cross the equator. There is usually a ceremony for the crew as they cross the equator which involves shaving of heads. Hopefully Kacey keeps her hair on.


Poor Kacey ............. she has such beautiful hair.


----------



## Sonal

Sorry to hear about Ann's laryngitis, Don. I've always found honey good for soothing bad cough and sore throat, though I imagine that Ann would know best here.



KC4 said:


> Kacey's ship is nearing the center of the Atlantic between Africa and South America and is about to cross the equator. There is usually a ceremony for the crew as they cross the equator which involves shaving of heads. Hopefully Kacey keeps her hair on.


Meh. Hair will grow back. The experience will last a lifetime though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sorry to hear about Ann's laryngitis, Don. I've always found honey good for soothing bad cough and sore throat, though I imagine that Ann would know best here.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. Hair will grow back. The experience will last a lifetime though.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Meh. Hair will grow back. The experience will last a lifetime though.


Yep, the bartender at The Local shave her hair off for cancer. Not only was she strikingly beautiful, but admired by all for having the courage to wear it proudly.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


I'm currently in awe of the fact that there are people out there who I really want to give my money and business to, as in I will give them money right now, I have no questions, no concerns, no problems, I can adjust about anything if needed to suit their convenience, I just want to sign a contract, order supplies or services, etc, and pay them whatever they want.... who don't seem able to take or return my calls.

Combination of wedding vendors and business vendors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm currently in awe of the fact that there are people out there who I really want to give my money and business to, as in I will give them money right now, I have no questions, no concerns, no problems, I can adjust about anything if needed to suit their convenience, I just want to sign a contract, order supplies or services, etc, and pay them whatever they want.... who don't seem able to take or return my calls.
> 
> Combination of wedding vendors and business vendors.


Yes, amazing, given the start of the economy these days. Still, hopefully, wiser heads shall prevail. Bonne chance, mon amie.

Sounds as if a fresh cup of Sonal Special Herbal Tea -- The Wedding Edition, might be in order just now. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

We are currently under a wind warning here in St.John's, with winds gusting over 110km/h. Thus, if I don't wish one and all a good night, it was due to power/phone lines coming down. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hope to see you all tomorrow .............. if the phone and power lines are still up. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We are currently under a wind warning here in St.John's, with winds gusting over 110km/h. Thus, if I don't wish one and all a good night, it was due to power/phone lines coming down. Paix, mes amis.


Sounds a wee bit like Alberta today with gusts here over 130 KPH.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Poor Kacey ............. she has such beautiful hair.





Sonal said:


> Meh. Hair will grow back. The experience will last a lifetime though.





SINC said:


> Yep, the bartender at The Local shave her hair off for cancer. Not only was she strikingly beautiful, but admired by all for having the courage to wear it proudly.


Kacey does have nice hair, and when she was about 12 she cut over a foot of it off to donate to an organization that makes wigs for kids who have lost their hair. Some kid around the Houston area may still be wearing her Kacey hair wig for all I know. I don't know how long the wigs last. 

Kacey has expressed a desire to donate her hair again. So, if Kacey can keep the hair to donate, I would guess that she would probably allow her head to be shaved. As Sonal says, the hair will grow back.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> I'm currently in awe of the fact that there are people out there who I really want to give my money and business to, as in I will give them money right now, I have no questions, no concerns, no problems, I can adjust about anything if needed to suit their convenience, I just want to sign a contract, order supplies or services, etc, and pay them whatever they want.... who don't seem able to take or return my calls.
> 
> Combination of wedding vendors and business vendors.


Amazing, isn't it? 
But, but....why is everybody saying the economy is so bad? Maybe people aren't spending because business owners are making it difficult for customers to do so?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We survived the wind storm overnight without damage, so I shall make breakfast this morning, since JO is still cowering under his bed (he is afraid of wind and fireworks). Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. If you do nothing else today, catch the video on SAP this morning. A unique interaction between man and gorilla. A special moment indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. If you do nothing else today, catch the video on SAP this morning. A unique interaction between man and gorilla. A special moment indeed.


Morning, Don. An amazing clip. He should be grateful that the silverback gorilla did not attack him. Just shows that they are far more gentle than we are lead to believe. A great experience.

Is Ann talking to you yet?


----------



## SINC

No Marc, I am still getting the silent treatment.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, I am still getting the silent treatment.


Sorry to hear this, Don. Hopefully, Ann shall be feeling better soon.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today? Contracts still a problem? Deadlines being met? In need of some herbal Sonal Special tea???


----------



## groovetube

Good morning, (still morning here) nice weather here, 24 degrees and not a cloud in the sky. Still getting used to just having an iPad, no keyboard or mouse. I tried typing a nice post earlier but safari totally crashed. I gave up.

Had an incredible feast of fresh fish caught hours earlier, cooked over fire, and friends and good people from here. Heading out to run by the water.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Good morning, (still morning here) nice weather here, 24 degrees and not a cloud in the sky. Still getting used to just having an iPad, no keyboard or mouse. I tried typing a nice post earlier but safari totally crashed. I gave up.
> 
> Had an incredible feast of fresh fish caught hours earlier, cooked over fire, and friends and good people from here. Heading out to run by the water.


Afternoon, Tim. Sounds like a grand time. Stay safe in Mexico. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an interesting SAP item???

"In 1980, one in every 53 babies born in the United States was a twin. By 2009, that number had risen to one in 30, according to a new brief released by the National Center for Health Statistics. Over the three decades, the twin birth rate (number of twins per 1,000 births) rose 76%."



Births of twins up dramatically since 1980 – - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you today? Contracts still a problem? Deadlines being met? In need of some herbal Sonal Special tea???


Make mine a double.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Make mine a double.


Coming right up. I am mixing my Sonal Special with some double-shot coffee mix for the boost. The semester started at 7AM this morning, and I have been quite busy with four online classes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Very busy online with all of my students, so best to end now and pick it up tomorrow morning. See you all at the first TGIF Breakfast for 2012. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Everyone, I threw on a pot of coffee for the early risers today. SAP is up and our video this morning is a real scream for the ladies. At least that's what my neighbour down the street Sharon says when she sent it to me. It's called 'Homemade breast implants'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. JO is busy making our TGIF Breakfast so I shall have some coffee and venture over to SAP once I complete my morning grading. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Today is our Christmas gathering for the old boy's newspaper club. I am meeting a bunch of them in the city at 1:00 today for lunch and a few drinks. We do this every year to celebrate the season and it is at times delayed until the first week of January due to work schedules of some who still toil for the Journal or the Sun. Some times it has turned into quite a few drinks.  But not to worry, Crystal drives me in and a neighbour who works near the bar we frequent will pick me up on his way home from work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have fun, Don. Tip one for me.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Funny SAP today Don - Loved the skit about the temporary breast implants. What a hoot(er)! Have fun with your old gang!

Marc - I'll be needing an entire pot of coffee to start please, with a couple of Advil to follow later. I'm reading through about 140 pages written by a lawyer, a tax lawyer. 

Maybe it would be kinder to just shoot me now.


----------



## (( p g ))

Howdy all you fine folks, Chez Shang! I figured it was time for my annual post. Who knows? Maybe I'll post twice here in 2012.


----------



## KC4

Hi ((p g)) - Nice to see you drop into the Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Funny SAP today Don - Loved the skit about the temporary breast implants. What a hoot(er)! Have fun with your old gang!
> 
> Marc - I'll be needing an entire pot of coffee to start please, with a couple of Advil to follow later. I'm reading through about 140 pages written by a lawyer, a tax lawyer.
> 
> Maybe it would be kinder to just shoot me now.


Afternoon, Kim. Would you like a scone with that coffee? Good luck with that legal document. I leave all of my tax dealings with my accountant at Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. They are great -- even found a way to deduct the doxies as dependents. This year, Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies is becoming incorportated with "specialized enabling flow through shares" to bring about a greater tax loss for that corporation, thus reducing my tax to next to nothing. The CRA has approved the deduction, so I am all set. You could buy some of these shares and then claim the loss. A $1 share enables you to deduct $1500 in losses which saves on your taxable income. I can't see how it works, but the CRA approves of it for larger corporations, and this year, smaller companies are able to take advantage of this claim. Interested?

Any new word from Kacey?


----------



## Dr.G.

(( p g )) said:


> Howdy all you fine folks, Chez Shang! I figured it was time for my annual post. Who knows? Maybe I'll post twice here in 2012.





KC4 said:


> Hi ((p g)) - Nice to see you drop into the Shang!


I agree. Why not post more than twice? Stay awhile and enjoy the company. My name is Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a possible SAP item? File it under "I have so much money, I can do whatever I want to do with my home". :greedy:XX)

Tiger' Woods' ex-wife Elin Nordegren demolishes $12 million North Palm Beach house to build new home


----------



## tilt

(( p g )) said:


> Howdy all you fine folks, Chez Shang! I figured it was time for my annual post. Who knows? Maybe I'll post twice here in 2012.


Howdy Dude! Are you limiting your visits here to make us want you more?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Howdy Dude! Are you limiting your visits here to make us want you more?
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. The same could be said of you, mon ami. How is the job hunt coming along?


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mohan. The same could be said of you, mon ami. How is the job hunt coming along?


'Afternoon Marc. Job hunt - no happiness I am afraid. Was getting quite worried last night and could not fall asleep till 3 a.m., and was still feeling very worried and anxious this morning. Feeling better now though.

Well, my lack of commenting here does not mean I am not visiting. It is just that I have nothing to say more often than not. I am not good at "making" conversation; however, when I do have something to say, I do suffer from verbal diarroeah! 

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Holy Ship! 
Big news from Class Afloat...

First, they are changing their next port in Brazil from Sao Luis to the city of Belem, a couple hundred miles up the coast. It will take them an extra 4 days sailing to reach the new port. I hope this does not cause any issue with the Brazilian VISA because we had to be quite specific where the applicant was visiting and for which dates. 

Next, and more significantly, they are changing the final port from Kristiansand Norway (where we went to drop her off) to the Mediterranean Island of Malta! This means that other originally planned ports on the return to Norway, may also be changed ...TBA! 

A small issue has resulted in that many parents have already made travel arrangements for themselves and their students to fly to and/or return from Norway, but supposedly CAF will reimburse any "reasonable" lost funds due to change of travel arrangements. 

Hopefully CAF does not change the parent port in The Bahamas in March. We are already booked and paid for that one, including an extra week in advance, which may be hard to get CAF to reimburse. 

Despite the Brazilian port change, they will still be crossing the equator. It's taking them longer to get there than I thought, having slowed considerably since entering the doldrums typical of that area of the ocean. Should be a couple more days at least. 

The pro crew seems to be having a lot of fun with the students. We heard news that Neptune has been leaving notes on deck for the "polywogs" (which I've been led to understand is a term for those who haven't crossed the equator yet). I do not know yet what Neptune's messages have been. 

I wonder how Kacey is dealing with this fun...because Kacey crossed the equator last year when she was visiting Ecuador and the Galapagos Islands.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> 'Afternoon Marc. Job hunt - no happiness I am afraid. Was getting quite worried last night and could not fall asleep till 3 a.m., and was still feeling very worried and anxious this morning. Feeling better now though.
> 
> Well, my lack of commenting here does not mean I am not visiting. It is just that I have nothing to say more often than not. I am not good at "making" conversation; however, when I do have something to say, I do suffer from verbal diarroeah!
> 
> Cheers


Well, hopefully something shall come your way soon, mon ami. Bonne chance.

The "Republic of Doyle" is going to start the 3rd season next week with a great guest -- Russell Crowe. Should be an interesting show.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very interesting itinerary for Kacey, Kim. Ask her to pick me up a Maltese falcon when she is in Malta. I shall pay her back when she gets home. Merci.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A very interesting itinerary for Kacey, Kim. Ask her to pick me up a Maltese falcon when she is in Malta. I shall pay her back when she gets home. Merci.


Haha! Sure thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Haha! Sure thing.


Great. Now, tell her I want the real thing and not just some replica made in China. It might cost upwards of $10,000, but I am good for that amount. If need be, I shall send her the money first and then she can barter for a lower price and keep the difference.


----------



## SINC

Well, my new MBP arrived today while I was at the old boys party and the transfer of data has begun. Started at 5:45 and at 7:15 there is still an hour and 15 minutes to go before I can try it out. Good thing I had fun and stayed sober, eh what?


----------



## SINC

It's now 8:37 and there is still 13 minutes to go. Funny how Apple time does not jive with real time other than on the clock in the menu line.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east. I shall start the coffee and let JO get on with his job of making breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc. First day using the new MBP and the screen is taking a bit of getting used to as the type size is much smaller due to the resolution. This will take some time to find my comfort level. 

SAP is up with an impressive performance of Ravel's Bolero by the orchestra directed by the Dutch violinist and conductor Andre Rieu. It is sure to get your heart going this morning and perhaps the finest version I have ever heard.


----------



## Rps

morning all... no snow yet which is unusual for bowmanville but we will take it. Don did you use TM to back up your new MBP. I, as well, need a new box soon...was thinking an Air, but i thi k the MBP is a better value.

Marc how are things? We are slowly getting better and hope to settle in Windsor by March. 
Take care all...rp


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, no I didn't use TM, although I do use it daily. I cloned my system first using Super Duper (or you can use CCC) and then transferred the data via the clone from an external drive to my new MBP. Took about three hours in total to move over about 340 GB.


----------



## groovetube

Good morning, looking through palm trees out on to the lovely bay here with coffee. A bit of a rough sleep as it seems here in Mexico it's a bit of a celebration and boy it was loud til about 5:30 am. It'll be back to the land of the ice and snow later in the week. Perhaps being able to work from anywhere should mean being down south for jan AND feb.


----------



## MLeh

I find using the old computer in Target mode and Migration Assistant via FireWire is the quickest way to transfer user and system folders. Of course this depends upon both of them having FireWire.

You can also use Migration Assistant from a Time Machine backup.

Significantly faster though. Never 3 hours.


----------



## SINC

I wish! With no Firewire on either MBP that option is not open to me. Combination of USB and WIFI is slow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all... no snow yet which is unusual for bowmanville but we will take it.
> Marc how are things? We are slowly getting better and hope to settle in Windsor by March.
> Take care all...rp


Afternoon, Rp. How is Tovah these days? And MayBelle?? Any you???

Hope this finds you all well. No snow here as well, which is VERY unusual.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Good morning, looking through palm trees out on to the lovely bay here with coffee. A bit of a rough sleep as it seems here in Mexico it's a bit of a celebration and boy it was loud til about 5:30 am. It'll be back to the land of the ice and snow later in the week. Perhaps being able to work from anywhere should mean being down south for jan AND feb.


Sounds like you both are having a grand time, Tim. Kudos. :clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

hi Marc, we are a bit tired as we have not been sleeping well but Tovah is moving a little better these last two days. Our lack of exercise has also been a drawback for May Belle as she has gone from 13 pounds,.when she was weighed in the summer to 17...she is now 2 yrs old and we rhink this is a little on the heavy side,.so i guess dog walking duties will be added to my list.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> hi Marc, we are a bit tired as we have not been sleeping well but Tovah is moving a little better these last two days. Our lack of exercise has also been a drawback for May Belle as she has gone from 13 pounds,.when she was weighed in the summer to 17...she is now 2 yrs old and we rhink this is a little on the heavy side,.so i guess dog walking duties will be added to my list.


Yes, dog walking might be helpful for you both. Of course, I should not talk. We took our three youngest doxies for a hike last week, and we were pooped and they were ready to go again. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

A late Good Day Shang!


Dr.G. said:


> Great. Now, tell her I want the real thing and not just some replica made in China. It might cost upwards of $10,000, but I am good for that amount. If need be, I shall send her the money first and then she can barter for a lower price and keep the difference.


Certainly, Please put the money in escrow at Dewey Cheatham and Howe! 


Rps said:


> morning all... no snow yet which is unusual for bowmanville but we will take it. Don did you use TM to back up your new MBP. I, as well, need a new box soon...was thinking an Air, but i thi k the MBP is a better value.
> 
> Marc how are things? We are slowly getting better and hope to settle in Windsor by March.
> Take care all...rp


Good to hear that things are getting better Rp. Keep up the good work! 

We went skiing today, which was nice, but very cold and windy at the top of the mountain. Brrrrrrr.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> We went skiing today, which was nice, but very cold and windy at the top of the mountain. Brrrrrrr.


Serves ya right!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> A late Good Day Shang!
> 
> Certainly, Please put the money in escrow at Dewey Cheatham and Howe!
> .


Done. Remind Kacey that I shall give her a finders fee of $1000, but that shall be in cash and under the table. Merci.


----------



## groovetube

Good morning, up early at 5 here to head out on a fishing boat out in the ocean. Well a little off the coast a bit anyway. Should be a good dinner I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has left us a fine Sunday Brunch, but no coffee, so I shall make some fresh tea and coffee to help us start the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Good morning, up early at 5 here to head out on a fishing boat out in the ocean. Well a little off the coast a bit anyway. Should be a good dinner I hope.


Morning, Tim. Sounds as if you are having a grand time. Stay safe. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all on a spring-like day here in Alberta. SAP is up with a pretty tough "Whatzit" picture for your guess, the two Clints and a lady juggler with some great talent in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all on a spring-like day here in Alberta. SAP is up with a pretty tough "Whatzit" picture for your guess, the two Clints and a lady juggler with some great talent in our video.


Morning, Don. Springlike here as well with +6C temps and a bit of sunshine.

Years ago, Life Magazine ran a feature on macro shots of common objects. This picture looks like the one I saw on the grooves of a record ......... back in the old days when we had 33 1/3, 45s and even 78s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that lady juggler was amazing. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A doxie version of "We stand on guard for thee" ................ and cuddle with you when you feel safe.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Springlike here as well with +6C temps and a bit of sunshine.
> 
> Years ago, Life Magazine ran a feature on macro shots of common objects. This picture looks like the one I saw on the grooves of a record ......... back in the old days when we had 33 1/3, 45s and even 78s.


That is indeed what the item is Marc.



Dr.G. said:


> Don, that lady juggler was amazing. :clap::clap::clap:


I found that one by accident, but thought it was unique enough to use. Not sure how She can co-ordinate all that though, I sure could not.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is indeed what the item is Marc.
> 
> 
> 
> I found that one by accident, but thought it was unique enough to use. Not sure how She can co-ordinate all that though, I sure could not.


Thank Life Magazine for my lucky guess. 

As for the juggler, I was amazed at how she could keep the five balls going while using her feet and hands.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Don - Off to check out SAP soon.

Marc - Love the pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> Marc - Love the pics.


Afternoon, Kim. Those were pics of Casey in his new home. We sold him in late Nov. to a family with a mom and two kids so that he could get undivided attention. The beauty of it is that we also sold Fanny to her next door neighbor who share a backyard together, who is also a single mom with two kids the same age. So, Fanny has undivided attention, but they see each other each day. Each evening they "visit" one or the other in their new homes. Both are doing well, which is only fair for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Taking a break from grading with a fresh pot of herbal tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

Past bedtime in the East, the evening's just beginning for Don in the West, and I am just about to go to bed in a few. I am bored. Shouldn't there be more to life?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Past bedtime in the East, the evening's just beginning for Don in the West, and I am just about to go to bed in a few. I am bored. Shouldn't there be more to life?


Morning, Mohan. Have you considered volunteering your abilities for certain local non-profit organizations? Just a thought. Good luck with the job search.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has left us a buffett-style breakfast, so I shall have some coffee and a quick breakfast and see you all later today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc.

Mohan, I was in bed 20 minutes after your post. So much for the evening 'beginning' for me. 

Today on SAP, a very funny story called 'The Phone' along with a video of a deer being rescued from the ice on a lake near Kenora after it had fallen and couldn't get enough traction to get up.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Mohan - I second Marc's suggestion to see what you could do on a volunteer basis. There's nothing like having something else fun to do, to attract work.

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. 

I'm off soon for a second session with a new personal trainer who specializes in conventional boxing. I didn't realize how much different conventional boxing is from Muay Thai (Kick Boxing), but it certainly is. We'll see if it improves my game or just confuses the heck out of me.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Mohan - I second Marc's suggestion to see what you could do on a volunteer basis. There's nothing like having something else fun to do, to attract work.
> 
> Don - Off to check out SAP soon.
> 
> I'm off soon for a second session with a new personal trainer who specializes in conventional boxing. I didn't realize how much different conventional boxing is from Muay Thai (Kick Boxing), but it certainly is. We'll see if it improves my game or just confuses the heck out of me.


Morning, Kim. Re "conventional boxing", keep your hands up at all times and "use the force". Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mohan. Have you considered volunteering your abilities for certain local non-profit organizations? Just a thought. Good luck with the job search.





KC4 said:


> Mohan - I second Marc's suggestion to see what you could do on a volunteer basis. There's nothing like having something else fun to do, to attract work.


Good idea. Never occurred to me! Thanks, you two. 



SINC said:


> Mohan, I was in bed 20 minutes after your post. So much for the evening 'beginning' for me.


Hmmphh! Old man! 

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


Pretty good... on the final remnants of this cold that I came down with over 3 weeks ago, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Good idea. Never occurred to me! Thanks, you two.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmphh! Old man!
> 
> Cheers


It was just a thought, Mohan. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pretty good... on the final remnants of this cold that I came down with over 3 weeks ago, so that's a good thing.


Well, some Sonal Special and lemon might go down just about now. Deborah is going to make some lentil soup tonight, and I could send you some of that as well via Doxie Express. Interested?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. Sounds as if you are having a grand time. Stay safe. Paix, mon ami.


Certainly am. Caught 8 fish, two of them snappers over 20 pounds, one of them almost pulled me off balance and nearly overboard. Took 5 minutes to reel it in. But it fed 10 people and tasted great.

Hope all is well, back in to thurs night.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Certainly am. Caught 8 fish, two of them snappers over 20 pounds, one of them almost pulled me off balance and nearly overboard. Took 5 minutes to reel it in. But it fed 10 people and tasted great.
> 
> Hope all is well, back in to thurs night.


Good for you, Tim. Have a good time, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Certainly am. Caught 8 fish, two of them snappers over 20 pounds, one of them almost pulled me off balance and nearly overboard. Took 5 minutes to reel it in. But it fed 10 people and tasted great.
> 
> Hope all is well, back in to thurs night.


Mmmm. Coincidentally, blackened snapper is what I'm cooking for dinner... but it won't beat yours, fresh out of the water. 

Happy hooking!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

groovetube said:


> one of them almost pulled me off balance and nearly overboard.


This post is useless without YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up earlier than JO, so I shall let him sleep in and I shall prepare a fine breakfast for us all to get us started on the correct path this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was up about the same time as you this morning and spent about 90 minutes writing the lead story for SAP this morning. Our video today is about a dog who likes to be licked, but 'not there', sent to us by Kim. A chuckle at the expense of the Avon Lady and a fighter jet without a pilot lands safely in a corn field are just some of today's offerings.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I was up about the same time as you this morning and spent about 90 minutes writing the lead story for SAP this morning. Our video today is about a dog who likes to be licked, but 'not there', sent to us by Kim. A chuckle at the expense of the Avon Lady and a fighter jet without a pilot lands safely in a corn field are just some of today's offerings.


Morning, Don. Cute video clip. I was waiting for the grooming "experience" to get out of hand ........... and it sure did. 

I liked the link to "why languages die" and especially the two motivational pictures at the bottom of the site. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## SINC

I had a feeling that story would interest you Marc.

I am trying to change the presentation on SAP, in part to cut down on the hours I spend composing it. I now run links to photographs instead of running them on the site after downloading and resizing them, and then filing them for future use. The links also allow readers to see the pics in their original format and size. So far reader reaction has been favourable to this new method. (It also eliminates possible copyright issues for me.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had a feeling that story would interest you Marc.
> 
> I am trying to change the presentation on SAP, in part to cut down on the hours I spend composing it. I now run links to photographs instead of running them on the site after downloading and resizing them, and then filing them for future use. The links also allow readers to see the pics in their original format and size. So far reader reaction has been favourable to this new method. (It also eliminates possible copyright issues for me.)


Yes, I too like the links to the various sites, along with news items. Still, I like the pics of trains and SK ............... and of course, puppies.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Exciting news from the Ship, from the Captain himself:


> The Sørlandet is the first Norwegian built school ship to cross the equator. At 08:40 am this morning the ship crossed over to the other half of the globe. A message from the ship minutes before:
> 
> In the next 15 minutes the Sørlandet will - if Neptun allows it- to sail into the southern hemisphere for the first time in her 85-year history. A memorable day! The mood aboard is excited, many are first-timers and are not in possessions of the needed authorizations from Neptune and his court. There is however no need for fear, we old sailors have crossed the line many a time and will make sure everything is handled properly.
> 
> Kind regards
> Halvor S- Hanssen
> Captain — at equator.


I didn't realize that the ship had never crossed the equator before. CAF changes their route a bit every year, but I guess this year's journey was the first one to cross over to the Southern hemisphere.

Here is the picture that they included with their announcement:


----------



## KC4

Marc, I thought the expressions on both the cat's and the dog's face at the end were priceless in that video clip. You can imagine quite well what they are thinking. I just about didn't watch it to the end, because it seemed like just another of those "cutesy" ones. 

Since you like dog pictures so much, here's one I'd thought you'd enjoy:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Exciting news from the Ship, from the Captain himself:
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that the ship had never crossed the equator before. CAF changes their route a bit every year, but I guess this year's journey was the first one to cross over to the Southern hemisphere.
> 
> Here is the picture that they included with their announcement:
> View attachment 22467


Cool. 

Of course, that ship might not have crossed the Equator before, but it is not the first ship from Norway to do this, unless Roald Amundsen walked to the South Pole. From the little I know about him, he headed south from Norway in 1910, and made it to the South Pole in Dec.1911, about a month before Scott.

Still, this is an experience not to be forgotten by Kacey.

Note: For some reason when I open up the link, the ship is upside down.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc, I thought the expressions on both the cat's and the dog's face at the end were priceless in that video clip. You can imagine quite well what they are thinking. I just about didn't watch it to the end, because it seemed like just another of those "cutesy" ones.
> 
> Since you like dog pictures so much, here's one I'd thought you'd enjoy:
> 
> View attachment 22468


The cat was seemingly saying "What's your problem? My kittens liked that!" :lmao:

I can't see or open up the attachment you sent. Might you send it to my MUN email address? Merci.


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G. said:


> Note: For some reason when I open up the link, the ship is upside down.


That's because it is.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> That's because it is.


Yep, that's part of the humor. 
Here's a link to an explanation of the Line Crossing Ceremony. 

Hopefully, it being a school, it was mild and no one was injured. Newly bald perhaps, but not otherwise injured.

Hopefully many pictures were taken.


----------



## SINC

The picture of the ship upside down, would portray its presence in Australia more so than the equator. It perhaps shoulld have been like this as southbound at the equator:


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> The picture of the ship upside down, would portray its presence in Australia more so than the equator. It perhaps shoulld have been like this as southbound at the equator:


Aye, ye big pollywog....but I'm not going to argue with the Captain, nor King Neptune!


----------



## MLeh

My father-in-law crossed the equator more than once when he was in the Canadian Navy during and after the second world war. I hope the initiation of the school children by King Neptune was a little less strenuous than the ones he described! Nobody drowned, but it came close a couple of times. (But the pictures of those hardy sailors dressed as mermaids is still in the family photo collection.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for High Tea here in St.John's. Anyone want to get an early start of their 4PM tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Our snow will be starting soon and I need to get the doxies outside for the last time and gas up the snowblower. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> My father-in-law crossed the equator more than once when he was in the Canadian Navy during and after the second world war. I hope the initiation of the school children by King Neptune was a little less strenuous than the ones he described! Nobody drowned, but it came close a couple of times. (But the pictures of those hardy sailors dressed as mermaids is still in the family photo collection.)


Ha! I'd love to see the pictures. I bet some of the Navy rituals are tough...not unlike hazing.

Good night Marc!


----------



## (( p g ))

Dr.G. said:


> I agree. Why not post more than twice? Stay awhile and enjoy the company.


Annnnnnd. Here we go. My second ShangPost for the year. And it's still only January!


----------



## Dr.G.

(( p g )) said:


> Annnnnnd. Here we go. My second ShangPost for the year. And it's still only January!


Excelsior, mon ami. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A blustery morning here in St.John's with wind and snow. Going to be a busy day shoveling. Still, JO has a good OtHD Breakfast for us all when we rise to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a chilly Alberta as we continue our slide into the deep freeze. 

Finger painting. When you think finger painting, do you tend to think of a group of kids around a kindergarten table getting sloppy with paint oozing everywhere? Not on SAP, no siree. We show you a guy who paints entire miniature paintings on glass in three minutes using only his fingers in today's video.

Also 'holiday places I've been and never been' as well as '50 things you didn't know last year'. Now it's back to work for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Right now, I would take cold temps over snow. I hate the cold, but hate snow even more. EC predicted 10cm by tonight, and we already have about 12cm and it is now really starting to snow ........... with strong winds. Going to be an inside day for me today .......... with a fresh cup of coffee and a moment's respite at SAP.


----------



## CubaMark

A chilly morning in Mexico. This would be a good day for my Beetle to catch on fire, but no, it had to do it on Sunday, when the temps were comfortable. Seriously, though, Volkswagen... why, oh why, did you decide to put the gasoline distribution node in such a hazardous location? Sheesh!










*NOT my Beetle. Image is for illustrative purposes only. Mine wasn't quite this bad.*


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear this, Mark. Do you have insurance to cover this?


----------



## groovetube

How, vehicle fire is no fun at all. It is chilly in Mexico, last couple days the temps have dropped. But it's my last day, headed back to LA for a day and back to the land of ice and snow.


----------



## Rps

morning all. sorry to hear about the vehicle fire cubamark...i had one about 20 years ago. the seal between my trany and engine leaked and the heat from the engine set it on fire. sooooooooo i frantically ran from house to house got buckets of water and put the fire out. contacted my insurance company...........wait for it.........the concluded that the damage could not be determined to have come from the fire....and because of the fire they couldnot determine the extent of the damage....the reason.....i put the flames out. they told me what i should have done was let it burn......go figure.


----------



## tilt

Sorry to hear about this CM. Can t he car still be repaired and used or is it a write-off?

Cheers


----------



## SINC

CM, I feel your pain.

A few years back, I bought a pristine 1980 Buick Riviera from an older lady with only 23,000 km on it. I started it one cold winter day after backing it out of the garage and decided to let it warm up while I had a coffee. I looked out the window to check to see if it was still running five minutes later and it was in flames. Perfectly good auto gone. When I checked the records of that vehicle online, it was the subject of a GM recall in 1981 to replace a faulty component under the dash that could be a fire hazard. The original owner ignored the recall. Guess where the fire started?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> How, vehicle fire is no fun at all. It is chilly in Mexico, last couple days the temps have dropped. But it's my last day, headed back to LA for a day and back to the land of ice and snow.


Hope you get in to TO, Tim. Friday's forecast for TO is for snow ........... maybe up to 3 inches. The army is on alert all over eastern Canada. 

Anyway, have a good final few days of vacation. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. sorry to hear about the vehicle fire cubamark...i had one about 20 years ago. the seal between my trany and engine leaked and the heat from the engine set it on fire. sooooooooo i frantically ran from house to house got buckets of water and put the fire out. contacted my insurance company...........wait for it.........the concluded that the damage could not be determined to have come from the fire....and because of the fire they couldnot determine the extent of the damage....the reason.....i put the flames out. they told me what i should have done was let it burn......go figure.


That's insane, Rp. tptptptp

How are you and Tovah today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> CM, I feel your pain.
> 
> A few years back, I bought a pristine 1980 Buick Riviera from an older lady with only 23,000 km on it. I started it one cold winter day after backing it out of the garage and decided to let it warm up while I had a coffee. I looked out the window to check to see if it was still running five minutes later and it was in flames. Perfectly good auto gone. When I checked the records of that vehicle online, it was the subject of a GM recall in 1981 to replace a faulty component under the dash that could be a fire hazard. The original owner ignored the recall. Guess where the fire started?


What a loss of a classic car, Don. Did your insurance cover the loss even with the non-recall repair?


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to shovel for the 4th time today. It's the only way I can keep a path for the doxie pups clear of snow. Of course, as pups will do, they went off the beaten path and into a foot deep spot of snow. Lost sight of the pups for a few seconds, only to see them burst out of the snow like a whale breeching out of the Atlantic.


----------



## MLeh

CM: Ouch.

I too can feel your pain. Many years ago, in 1977, in line at the outdoors, the engine of my (not quite then) husband's car caught on fire. We noticed it when the paint started bubbling on the hood. He got out of the car, popped the hood, (in hindsight not the best idea) and the fire expanded rather substantially with the influx of air. A guy in the car next to us grabbed a coat and started beating the fire with it. It was one of those 'Woods' coats, filled with down, and the air exploded with burning feathers. Finally someone had a fire extinguisher and put it out. We didn't get to see the movie (Star Wars) that night. We carry fire extinguishers in all our vehicles now. Insurance covered everything except the 'cause' of the fire, which was a piece of hose about 2" long. He got it rebuild and repainted, and we still have the car. 

But yes, it can be a mighty inconvenience!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What a loss of a classic car, Don. Did your insurance cover the loss even with the non-recall repair?


Yes Marc, my insurance paid me exactly what I had paid for the car two months earlier.


----------



## CubaMark

Well... we definitely got what we paid for. Bought a cheap Beetle, short notice, because Max's arrival was imminent and we needed wheels fast. A good friend has been helping us with repairs (he's 'connected' with all the right VW mechanics and parts shops), but it seems like we have one issue after another.

The gas leak in the motor compartment occurred where the fuel line comes from the central chassis tube and enters a four-way splitter that feeds fuel to the cylinders. The short circuit (caused by fixing another short circuit, apparently), sparked the fire. Fortunately my not-normally-keen sense of smell detected the aroma and we abandoned ship pretty quickly. Good thing we were moving slowly through side streets, house-hunting, and not on the highway - would never have noticed it.

Fortunately the damage was slight, mostly cosmetic (our "mechanic" was able to drive it back to our neighbourhood). As for insurance - heh, no. Not on a $1700-peso '94 VW Sedan...


----------



## Sonal

Glad to hear the damage was not too serious, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, my insurance paid me exactly what I had paid for the car two months earlier.


Well, at least you got your money back, but such a loss of a classic car.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Well... we definitely got what we paid for. Bought a cheap Beetle, short notice, because Max's arrival was imminent and we needed wheels fast. A good friend has been helping us with repairs (he's 'connected' with all the right VW mechanics and parts shops), but it seems like we have one issue after another.
> 
> The gas leak in the motor compartment occurred where the fuel line comes from the central chassis tube and enters a four-way splitter that feeds fuel to the cylinders. The short circuit (caused by fixing another short circuit, apparently), sparked the fire. Fortunately my not-normally-keen sense of smell detected the aroma and we abandoned ship pretty quickly. Good thing we were moving slowly through side streets, house-hunting, and not on the highway - would never have noticed it.
> 
> Fortunately the damage was slight, mostly cosmetic (our "mechanic" was able to drive it back to our neighbourhood). As for insurance - heh, no. Not on a $1700-peso '94 VW Sedan...


Well, at least you still have some wheels. Any leads of positions here in Canada? Now is the hiring season at Canadian universities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally stopped snowing. I am pooped, but a cup of Sonal Special and some freshly baked scones will make this a fine afternoon. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Dr.G.

This is adding insult to injury. Environment Canada is now forecasting temps as low as -13C with winds in excess of 70km/h ............. resulting in a windchill of around -26C. In my 35 years here in St.John's, I can only remember a few days when the windchills were colder than -26C. Deborah, who has lived in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, has no problem with these sorts of temps. I don't want to even get out of bed to face this sort of cold. I can't imagine how the doxies will feel about going outside in this sort of weather ............ especially the pups. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Hello Marc, Tovah is slowly getting better. It is baby steps mind you but still moving forward.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello Marc, Tovah is slowly getting better. It is baby steps mind you but still moving forward.


Good to hear, Rp. Excelsior. 

How are you holding up as well, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

The plows finally came down our street, so I got our my snowblower once again (it's handy to have a headlight on it) and cleared away the front of my driveway and four other driveways. Luckily, the snow was light.

The doxie pups, just like their mom, love this sort of snow. They look like little snowplows zipping through snow over their heads. Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to have a hot shower and watch "The Republic of Doyle" on CBC and then call it a day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Marc - Have a nice relaxing evening. Sounds like you've earned it. 


Rp -Glad to hear that Tovah is improving. Keep up the good work! 

Mark - Ack! Burning bugs! Glad no one was injured and that the damage to your ride wasn't catastrophic . 


As far as CAF news, here's the latest report for any interested: 



> Deck Log Excerpt, January 11, 2012 :
> 
> At 0805 ships time, during morning colours, the ship's bell on the forecastle was run violently. The duty mate called out that an unknown object was present onboard. After a few seconds, King Neptune's envoy - commonly known as Davy Jones - came down to the main deck. Davy Jones greeted Captain Hanssen and inquired as to which ship it was and the state of her crew. Captain Hanssen, visibly nervous, stated that it was the good ship Sørlandet, crossing the equator for the first time in her history. The Captain had to admit that the crew were in a sorry state, with a large proportion of Pollywogs. Their foul, landlubber aroma obviously angered Davy Jones, who ordered the few Shellbacks onboard to group all of the Pollywogs under the forecastle. Captain Jones then relieved Captain Hanssen of his command and brought King Neptune and his court onboard. His Royal Highness then began his court session on the main deck, and the Pollywogs were brought forward in groups. After individual interrogations, the Pollywogs were summarily found guilty of the vile crime of never having crossed the equator. At 1115 ships time, following the necessary cleansing rituals, the former Pollywogs were blessed by Neptune and joined the growing ranks of Shellbacks smelling of the salty aroma of true sailors. As soon as court proceedings were completed, the sun broke out and the contrary winds that the ship had been battling for the last few days came around to a favourable direction. The ship is currently proceeding towards the island of Fernando de Noronha under topgallants. All is indeed well onboard.
> 
> For HRH Neptune's scribe,
> 
> Halvor S. Hanssen
> Captain
> Ship Sørlandet


It doesn't sound too bad, so far........


----------



## SINC

It sure sounds like the folks who run CAF make every effort to combine fun and adventure with an education, Kim. A winning combination that will leave memories for a lifetime.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, I put on the coffee pot in case anyone drops by early this morning. Went to bed too early and the result is I am up working for a few hours before I crawl back under the covers.

Sap is up for the day featuring a vacuum cleaner ad with a surprise ending video, a crafty Edinburg lawyer in a Glasgow brothel and a dragon made out of plastic cutlery. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and I shall have a cup or two this morning .............. so long as it is hot. Frigid morning here in St.John's, with -26C windchills. This is brutal for us, and I have to say there there have only been about 5 colder days I have experienced here since I came back in July, 1977.


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> As far as CAF news, here's the latest report for any interested:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't sound too bad, so far........


I think the interesting part will be Kacey's report of 'the necessary cleansing rituals'.


----------



## tilt

Morning everyone. I had a pleasant surprise this morning. I stepped on the scales and found that I had lost 6 lbs. since Jan 1. To celebrate, my wife and I are going to the movies at noon to see Tintin. 

Reading Kim's posts about the good ship Sorlandet makes me wish I were on board! Sounds like a lot of good work and fun!

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 



SINC said:


> It sure sounds like the folks who run CAF make every effort to combine fun and adventure with an education, Kim. A winning combination that will leave memories for a lifetime.





MLeh said:


> I think the interesting part will be Kacey's report of 'the necessary cleansing rituals'.





tilt said:


> Morning everyone. I had a pleasant surprise this morning. I stepped on the scales and found that I had lost 6 lbs. since Jan 1. To celebrate, my wife and I are going to the movies at noon to see Tintin.
> 
> Reading Kim's posts about the good ship Sorlandet makes me wish I were on board! Sounds like a lot of good work and fun!
> 
> Cheers


Indeed! One of Lee and my favorite sayings lately is, " I wish I was my kid" (Well, maybe not for "the necessary cleansing ritual" part, depending on what happened....

Congrats on the lost poundage Mohan.... Try not to look too hard at sweets, or you might find it again.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.



MLeh said:


> I think the interesting part will be Kacey's report of 'the necessary cleansing rituals'.


Agreed. Sounds like they were dunked in the ocean, but I'm curious to know what it was exactly.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon everyone. 
Happy New Year to ye all.
I hope ye are well.

Today I'm just going to pop-in, but I'll be here some more tomorrow.
Anywho, all is well with me and the kids. They are back to school and since
a persistent cold have just left me after 1 month relationship I am now
free to take on my many work task and getting all that finished that I was sposed to do.

I'm now both legally and baháiwise divorced since the 20th of Dec, but still single. 
There are a few ladies that are curios about me already, but I'm not going to make the 
same mistake twice.
Oh right, already I did. :lmao:
But this time I'll be Mr Sherlock Friend and do a proper investigation into matters,
before even thinking of any relationship. 
Burnt twise, mega shy.


----------



## MLeh

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Agreed. Sounds like they were dunked in the ocean, but I'm curious to know what it was exactly.


According to my F-I-L, in the Navy they got tossed overboard with a rope and then got 'fished back aboard' (with the number of repeated dunkings along the way as deemed necessary by Neptune), but I'm hoping for the kids they just just doused them with a bucket or two of seawater.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Morning everyone. I had a pleasant surprise this morning. I stepped on the scales and found that I had lost 6 lbs. since Jan 1. To celebrate, my wife and I are going to the movies at noon to see Tintin.
> 
> Reading Kim's posts about the good ship Sorlandet makes me wish I were on board! Sounds like a lot of good work and fun!
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. Good for you. I put on a few pounds over Christmas and have knocked them off with the shoveling the past couple of days. I know how hard it is to lose weight, so Kudos to you, mon ami. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> Happy New Year to ye all.
> I hope ye are well.
> 
> Today I'm just going to pop-in, but I'll be here some more tomorrow.
> Anywho, all is well with me and the kids. They are back to school and since
> a persistent cold have just left me after 1 month relationship I am now
> free to take on my many work task and getting all that finished that I was sposed to do.
> 
> I'm now both legally and baháiwise divorced since the 20th of Dec, but still single.
> There are a few ladies that are curios about me already, but I'm not going to make the
> same mistake twice.
> Oh right, already I did. :lmao:
> But this time I'll be Mr Sherlock Friend and do a proper investigation into matters,
> before even thinking of any relationship.
> Burnt twise, mega shy.


Afternoon, Caman. So good to see you back in The Shang once again. Hopefully, you shall be the first one in each morning to keep JO on his toes.

Good to hear that your cold is over and your mental health is stable. Hope this finds you and your family well and on the way to bigger and better things. We shall see.

Peace, my friend.


----------



## SINC

G'day Camán, many thanks for all the recent links you sent me for use on SAP. Nice to see you back.


----------



## tilt

WB Caman! Good to see you back and in better spirits.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

In the spring of 1843, a wagon train of nearly 1,000 people organized at Independence, Missouri with plans to reach Oregon Country, set off. The so-called "Great Migration" made it safely to Oregon. The Conestoga wagons were called "Prairie Schooners". Dachshund owners in Independence, Missouri this past summer participated in the recreation of this historic trek across America.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Deborah has to make a presentation at 7AM, and thus, we all have to get up early tomorrow morning. Hopefully, Caman will be up and about to stir JO into making our TGIF Breakfast. If not, I shall. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## RobotGuy

Can someone please tell me why this post is so popular? I'm too lazy to try to extrapolate by reading


----------



## SINC

RobotGuy said:


> Can someone please tell me why this post is so popular? I'm too lazy to try to extrapolate by reading


Well RobotGuy, whatever makes you think your "post" is so popular? I suspect that you meant why is the "thread" so popular. 

That aside, welcome to 'The Shang' as we fondly refer to it. This is a place where members can share their innermost thoughts. Peace, joy, grief, happiness or just their state of mind of the day.

No rules, no dues, nothing but support.

Oh, and we love puppies and kids sailing far from home. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

RobotGuy said:


> Can someone please tell me why this post is so popular? I'm too lazy to try to extrapolate by reading





SINC said:


> Well RobotGuy, whatever makes you think your "post" is so popular? I suspect that you meant why is the "thread" so popular.
> 
> That aside, welcome to 'The Shang' as we fondly refer to it. This is a place where members can share their innermost thoughts. Peace, joy, grief, happiness or just their state of mind of the day.
> 
> No rules, no dues, nothing but support.
> 
> Oh, and we love puppies and kids sailing far from home.
> 
> Enjoy!


I agree with Don, RobotGuy. We also use first names here. I am Marc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No Caman so far this morning, and JO is still snoozing, so I shall make some coffee and start our TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

good morning everyone, well, truly back in the land of ice and snow.


----------



## Rps

morning Marc, Don, Tim, Kim and good afternoon Caman. Well it has finally come.....snow, should onlyget about 4" so not bad, thatis probably not even considered a dusting where you are Marc and Don. Tovah finally had a good night last night, hoping we can string two or more together. Should be fun to see MayBelle try to run inthe snow..... I,m back to having French Vanilla as I have run out of my WMBB blend. Coffee anyone?


----------



## MLeh

That's good news about Tovah, Rp. I hope it continues on an upward course of more and more good nights in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning everyone, well, truly back in the land of ice and snow.


Morning, Tim. Welcome home. Stay clear of St.John's if you don't want ice and snow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning Marc, Don, Tim, Kim and good afternoon Caman. Well it has finally come.....snow, should onlyget about 4" so not bad, thatis probably not even considered a dusting where you are Marc and Don. Tovah finally had a good night last night, hoping we can string two or more together. Should be fun to see MayBelle try to run inthe snow..... I,m back to having French Vanilla as I have run out of my WMBB blend. Coffee anyone?


Morning, Rp. Would love some coffee. Just came in from shoveling out the driveway once again. Only about 10cm but the winds have blown everything about in small drifts. We should get MayBelle out running in the snow with the two pups, Gidget and Maggie. These two are just like their mom -- little snowplows in deep and dusty snow.

So glad to hear that Tovah had a good night. May she have many more in the near furture. Tell her "Paix, mon amie" for me, mon ami. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, good news about Tovah, Rp. Welcome home Tim although it must be a bit of a shock to the system.

Today on SAP, a drunk dancer who can recite the alphabet backwards at speed, a car lover's delight at a car show and puppies for you-know-who.


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> good morning everyone, well, truly back in the land of ice and snow.


Good morning Tim, sounds like Ontario rolled out the White Welcome Home Carpet for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I tried to recite the alphabet backwards and could not do it ........... and I have had nothing to drink today but coffee. Talk about a cute basset hound pup!!!!!!!! I am going to send that to mrjimmy, who has a basset.

How is your hip doing these days? My back aches from all the shoveling I have been doing these past few days. Has all of your snow melted away yet?


----------



## tilt

Morning all!

Rp, good to hear about Tovah.

WB home, Tim.

Well, it is snowing here at last and is also a bit cooler than late Spring,

My wife and I went and saw Tintin yesterday. We were the only two people in the whole complex other than the employees!!!!!!!!! Talk about a private viewing  The movie was a riot and was quite true to the comics I grew up with, the characters were superb, the animation and 3D amazing.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. I tried to recite the alphabet backwards and could not do it ........... and I have had nothing to drink today but coffee. Talk about a cute basset hound pup!!!!!!!! I am going to send that to mrjimmy, who has a basset.
> 
> How is your hip doing these days? My back aches from all the shoveling I have been doing these past few days. Has all of your snow melted away yet?


Hip is fine as long as I don't try to walk long distances. We got more snow overnight, so no, there is still a lot of snow on the ground.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Tim - Welcome back! Hope you don't come down with traveller's cold/flu now. I always take a load of Vit C and echinacea after I travel...It seems to help stave away the typical post travel illness, especially after returning from a warm climate. 

Rp - Great news about Tovah.... Hope she continues to have good nights. 

Mohan - Do you think the Tintin movie would be good for someone who has never read the comics? 

Marc - Hope your backache improves soon. That can be miserable.

Kacey's ship is now safely anchored off the island of Fernando De Neronha, Brazil. I should hear from her today. 

I have found images of the Line Crossing Ceremony. I won't post them online but will email them, if anyone is interested. Just pm me with your email address, if you'd like to see them. 

Sounds like they had fun and all survived. No news on the status of hair.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Good morning Tim, sounds like Ontario rolled out the White Welcome Home Carpet for you.


Afternoon, Bob. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Rp, good to hear about Tovah.
> 
> WB home, Tim.
> 
> Well, it is snowing here at last and is also a bit cooler than late Spring,
> 
> My wife and I went and saw Tintin yesterday. We were the only two people in the whole complex other than the employees!!!!!!!!! Talk about a private viewing  The movie was a riot and was quite true to the comics I grew up with, the characters were superb, the animation and 3D amazing.
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. How is Life treating you today? Did you catch the first show of "The Republic of Doyle" on Wed.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. You may email the pics so long as they are not heart-stopping.

Heard a good line that is used quite often here in NL that you might appreciate -- "We cannot direct the winds but we can adjust our sails."


----------



## Dr.G.

Read another quote that might apply to some here who are at the onset of new careers, new relationships, new beginnings -- "No one can go back and make a new start, but anyone can start from here and make a new end." Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. You may email the pics so long as they are not heart-stopping.


Careful, my eyes are still burning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Careful, my eyes are still burning.


Just looked at them myself, Don. Not sure if I approve of having pictures of topless people sent to me via email .......... but I am not prude.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am ready for some tea now. Just finished clearing my driveway and back deck of the snow/ice pellets before the sleet gets it all changed into a slushy mess. I got the woodstove going to let the doxies dry off, and am boiling water atop the stove. So, anyone wanting some tea just let me know.


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> Mohan - Do you think the Tintin movie would be good for someone who has never read the comics?


Oh, absolutely! Knowing the characters beforehand is not a pre-requisite, it only serves as fodder for fault-finding 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mohan. How is Life treating you today? Did you catch the first show of "The Republic of Doyle" on Wed.?


Yes I did, Marc. My wife had DVRed it. Wonder why though, that they have resorted to the desperate act of bringing in Hollywood stars into the show. This show is good enough to stand on its own without needing such prop-ups.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Yes I did, Marc. My wife had DVRed it. Wonder why though, that they have resorted to the desperate act of bringing in Hollywood stars into the show. This show is good enough to stand on its own without needing such prop-ups.
> 
> Cheers


Well, Alan Doyle of Great Big Sea has their song "Oh Yeah" as the theme to the "The Republic of Doyle". Doyle is friends with Russell Crowe and had invited him back to St.John's. Doyle was approached to do a one-time role on the Rep. of D and when it was discovered that RC was coming to town, he was worked into the opener for season three. In fact, three of the actors from "Robin Hood" were part of RC's undercover team. So, a grand time was had by all here in St.John's.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. You may email the pics so long as they are not heart-stopping.
> 
> Heard a good line that is used quite often here in NL that you might appreciate -- "We cannot direct the winds but we can adjust our sails."


That is a good line, thanks! 


Dr.G. said:


> Just looked at them myself, Don. Not sure if I approve of having pictures of topless people sent to me via email .......... but I am not prude.


Aye, topless some are....I think I even saw some bald ones too! I'm not sure what to think about the green one.

I think Kacey tried to get through on the phone, but alas, I could not hear her and when I called her back, I couldn't get a call to go through. (sigh)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> That is a good line, thanks!
> 
> 
> Aye, topless some are....I think I even saw some bald ones too! I'm not sure what to think about the green one.
> 
> I think Kacey tried to get through on the phone, but alas, I could not hear her and when I called her back, I couldn't get a call to go through. (sigh)


Sorry to hear about the missed phone call, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really tired, so time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. How are you today?


Spent the afternoon in Fernie. Found a lovely pond and spent about an hour skating on it. Knew the maximum depth was about 2 feet so we were not in the least worried about how thick the ice was.

Met a bright young man Devon, who would not hear of letting two old fogies help clear the snow off the pond. He grew up in Cranbrook so we now know there is nothing in the water or air in Cranbrook that turns Mounties into Lunatics.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, coffee's on for the early arrivals. You've heard of ice fishing, but how about fishing under the ice? Check it out in our video today. Using Dawn dishwashing soap to move a highway bridge? That too and more on SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Will go to SAP after my morning grading.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Alan Doyle of Great Big Sea has their song "Oh Yeah" as the theme to the "The Republic of Doyle". Doyle is friends with Russell Crowe and had invited him back to St.John's. Doyle was approached to do a one-time role on the Rep. of D and when it was discovered that RC was coming to town, he was worked into the opener for season three. In fact, three of the actors from "Robin Hood" were part of RC's undercover team. So, a grand time was had by all here in St.John's.


Ah, so that's how it came about! Nice, and an interesting tidbit too!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Ah, so that's how it came about! Nice, and an interesting tidbit too!
> 
> Cheers


My son happened to be in a pub with a member of Hey Rosetta, a popular local band that Alan Doyle likes. In walks Alan Doyle with Russell Crowe and the four of them sit down for a beer. My son does not remember anything he said, but recalled that the talk revolved around music.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Gang!
Hope all are well.

Heard from Kacey at 3:20 a.m. this morning. It's difficult to wake up out of sound sleep and engage in a coherent conversation.

Sounds like all is well there. She disclosed that Neptune required her to kiss a fish as part of the Crossing Ceremony. She was also dubbed "octopus" as her Shellback name.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Gang!
> Hope all are well.


Evening, Kim. How is Life treating you today? If you see any doxies in the sky out there, the winds here that are roaring out of the east have blown them westward.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. How is Life treating you today? If you see any doxies in the sky out there, the winds here that are roaring out of the east have blown them westward.


Eesh. Must be extra windy out there. It's relatively calm here. Perhaps the doxies have blown into Houndtario?


----------



## KC4

BTW, Marc, isn't kissing a fish part of a Newfoundland tradition of Screeching someone in?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> BTW, Marc, isn't kissing a fish part of a Newfoundland tradition of Screeching someone in?


Yes, you down a shot of Screech and then "kiss the cod".

Newfoundland Screech In and Kissing the Cod Ceremony - YouTube

Natasha Henstridge, from NL, was on the Conan O'Brien Show -- Screeching him in!

Conan O'Brien Screeched In - YouTube

I have been screeched in three times.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Eesh. Must be extra windy out there. It's relatively calm here. Perhaps the doxies have blown into Houndtario?


Good one. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Still really windy here and we are about to get a few inches of wet snow, which could cause havoc with the power and phone lines. So, I best call it a night now and try to get the doxies outside one last time. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, I see that tomorrow is World Religion Day in the Baha'i faith. Have a good day, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine Sunday Brunch waiting for us this morning when we rise to face the day. Enjoy. I shall make some fresh coffee to help me start the day.


----------



## SINC

Mmmm, coffee, needed that Marc, morning all. Two dogs and a Newfoundlander are featured this morning on SAP, but no one here will be interested.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mmmm, coffee, needed that Marc, morning all. Two dogs and a Newfoundlander are featured this morning on SAP, but no one here will be interested.


Morning, Don. The Talking Dog was the #2 YouTube video last year in terms of hit. Have you heard the man from Nova Scotia talk about how he creates these video clips? Very interesting. Dogs and limes???? Cute. I have heard that golf story as well. :lmao:

Guess your snow won't be melting this week with the cold temps you folks are going to get. Stay warm and walk carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM High Tea is upon us here in St.John's. Anyone want some freshly brewed tea and homemade scones?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. It is a beautiful night outside with clear skies, a great night for using a telescope ............. if it were not -11C with a -20C windchill. Such is Life. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MLeh

Just got off the plane in Fort McMurray. Man, it's cold here!

(but it's a dry cold ...  )


----------



## groovetube

I recall playing fort mcmurry once, the crew wouldn't allow anyone to touch the gear for 2 hours after it was unloaded it was so cold.


----------



## SINC

I recall living in Fort McMurray for eight years. And yeah, it got a bit chilly now and then. Trouble was, even as president of the Fort McMurray Visitors Bureau, I never could get the group to change the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Cold here in St.John's with -11C temps and a -20C windchill. That is very cold for us. So, with JO still asleep, I am going to make some strong hot coffee and a selection of hot oatmeals to get us on our way. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

SINC said:


> I recall living in Fort McMurray for eight years. And yeah, it got a bit chilly now and then. Trouble was, even as president of the Fort McMurray Visitors Bureau, I never could get the group to change the weather.




Yikes I couldn't imagine living there in winter. Not without a damn good reason anyway! I've spent a few years traveling the cold north to know that frozen nose hairs in 2 seconds cold, being able to easily walk over 4 feet of snow without falling in. Nothing like dressing to look cool in -40 weather. Not possible. 

The cold here is breaking, supposed to be a balmy +3 today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Tim. Wind chills this morning in St. Albert are -38° with a temperature of -28° here and with a high of -25°, little improvement.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP: A "Whatzit?" pic from Marc, a Christmas tree pic from Kim and who knew sting rays could fly?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today on SAP: A "Whatzit?" pic from Marc, a Christmas tree pic from Kim and who knew sting rays could fly?


Morning, Don. Cool "Whatzit?" pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Tim. Wind chills this morning in St. Albert are -38° with a temperature of -28° here and with a high of -25°, little improvement.


My eyeballs hurt just thinking of those cold temps. Last week you folks were having good weather ............. now this.


----------



## eMacMan

I cannot remember a single winter in Alberta that did not see one prolonged stretch of very cold weather. This year we have seen an absolutely glorious December that stretched into the first two weeks of January. 

So no matter how bad it gets we our winter sentence has been reduced by at least two months. 

To me that's a pretty good deal, but I say that before I have to go out and shovel at -25°C.

Hot cocoa and a blazing fire go a long way towards preventing cabin fever. 

BTW Don that old PowerBook you gave me is powering the stereo by the fireplace. Thanks!

View attachment 22555


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Some hot cocoa sounds like a grand idea. At -7C, we are not as cold as you, but it's a great day to start up the woodstove once again. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear the PB is still working and serving a useful purpose Bob. That beats it sitting unused in my spare room.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with a -18C windchill as we near 4PM tea time here in St.John's. Hot tea sounds good just now, with water boiled on the woodstove .......... and with doxies scattered about the woodstove hearth. Just returned home from the gym. An hour there makes my body ache a bit, but it's a good ache. 

Now, for some tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it looks as if Gidget to going to a show home in Montreal. She leaves sometime next week, weather permitting. I am sorry to see her go in one way, but glad that she will have a good home and be with other doxies (her new owner raises doxies just as we do).


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Marc - Glad to hear Gidget is going to a nice home. 

Don - We have the same cold temps here, and it's supposed to be even colder tomorrow. Last night my furnace quit, but thankfully, I was able to get it working again by reading the diagnostic codes on the manual and figuring out what the problem was. It turned out the flame sensor was dirty and merely needed a good sanding with every girl's typically available tool - the emery board. 


Kacey is now sailing from Fernando De Neronha to Belem, Brazil. They enjoyed their brief stay on the tiny island, but unfortunately due to a serious infraction of CAF's rules by one of the students, CAF had to send him home. CAF's rules are strict, and I prefer it that way. 

On the good news side, it seems that the students will now be taking a two day overnight trip up the Amazon once they reach the Brazilian mainland. That ought to be good for some amazing pictures and stories!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. Just think -- you have bitterly cold temps and Kacey shall be in the Amazon soon. 

Yes, Gidget will be going to a fine home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night now. I was up at 6AM when one of our adult dogs go sick. So, I am pooped. Have a good night and stay warm. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got an early start this morning and so I just made some fresh coffee to go along with JO's fine hot breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute Bob Newhart clip this morning, Don. "It's not Yiddish, Catherine."


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc from a bitterly cold Alberta where the wind chill sits at -41° this morning, and that is just with a 5 kph breeze. If the wind picks up as dawn approaches we will easily reach -50° chills today.

Much warmer on SAP though with the flora and fauna of Thailand, and a woman who puts dinner on the BBQ by jumping off a house, bouncing off a trampoline, landing on a teeter totter and flipping dinner onto the grill many feet away. For you Bob Newhart fans, a giggle with a clip called, "Stop It".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc from a bitterly cold Alberta where the wind chill sits at -41° this morning, and that is just with a 5 kph breeze. If the wind picks up as dawn approaches we will easily reach -50° chills today.
> 
> Much warmer on SAP though with the flora and fauna of Thailand, and a woman who puts dinner on the BBQ by jumping off a house, bouncing off a trampoline, landing on a teeter totter and flipping dinner onto the grill many feet away. For you Bob Newhart fans, a giggle with a clip called, "Stop It".


Morning, Don. How do dogs survive in those sorts of temps??? Yes, a cute BN clip.


----------



## BigDL

Morning all

We had a Miniature Schnauzer that in cold weather would attempt to walk without having his paws on the ground. 

He could balance on two paws switching paws but would eventually attempt to balance on one paw. At this point I would pick him up, that we continue our/my walk.

Very amusing to watch but also filled with pathos.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How do dogs survive in those sorts of temps??? Yes, a cute BN clip.


Marc, Tao goes out and does his business, but always has one foot off the ground and doesn't stay a moment longer than he has too. No walks in this kind of weather, so we play ball in the hallway for exercise.


----------



## MLeh

Cold? I was working outside, in the open, (wind chill) in Fort McMurray yesterday. I had on long johns, thermal pants, a heavy sweater, work boots rated to -40, a jacket rated to -40, and really thick gloves and a good warm hat. My face froze, then my hands froze. My feet followed about 15 minutes later. I knew enough to have a pencil to write with (pens freeze in that temperature). The electrician had to take off his gloves to do some wiring changes on the controller. Yikes. Poor guy. But he 'got 'er done'. I would do the work I had to do, and then wait in my car until the next step was ready for inspection. Quickest startup ever, I think. We usually do a bit more talking, but yesterday it was all action. The other thing is that everyone leaves their vehicles running all the time. I was working at a housing camp, which has a 24 hour cafeteria, and people would go into the cafeteria for food, and just leave their vehicles running while they were eating. I made the mistake of turning off my rental car and then had to wait 15 minutes for the windshield to defrost after I'd been inside for 10 minutes.

I didn't see any dogs outside, but I did see lots of crows flying around. Hearty creatures, crows.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Morning all
> 
> We had a Miniature Schnauzer that in cold weather would attempt to walk without having his paws on the ground.
> 
> He could balance on two paws switching paws but would eventually attempt to balance on one paw. At this point I would pick him up, that we continue our/my walk.
> 
> Very amusing to watch but also filled with pathos.


True. I can see people putting on little booties onto the feet of their dogs in these sorts of temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, Tao goes out and does his business, but always has one foot off the ground and doesn't stay a moment longer than he has too. No walks in this kind of weather, so we play ball in the hallway for exercise.


A fine idea, Don. Sounds like the two of you are getting along these days. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Things have warmed up here with -1C temps now and not much wind. A light dusting of snow means no shoveling, and the doxies again are running around the back yard.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 



MLeh said:


> Cold? I was working outside, in the open, (wind chill) in Fort McMurray yesterday. I had on long johns, thermal pants, a heavy sweater, work boots rated to -40, a jacket rated to -40, and really thick gloves and a good warm hat. My face froze, then my hands froze. My feet followed about 15 minutes later. I knew enough to have a pencil to write with (pens freeze in that temperature). The electrician had to take off his gloves to do some wiring changes on the controller. Yikes. Poor guy. But he 'got 'er done'. I would do the work I had to do, and then wait in my car until the next step was ready for inspection. Quickest startup ever, I think. We usually do a bit more talking, but yesterday it was all action. The other thing is that everyone leaves their vehicles running all the time. I was working at a housing camp, which has a 24 hour cafeteria, and people would go into the cafeteria for food, and just leave their vehicles running while they were eating. I made the mistake of turning off my rental car and then had to wait 15 minutes for the windshield to defrost after I'd been inside for 10 minutes.
> 
> I didn't see any dogs outside, but I did see lots of crows flying around. Hearty creatures, crows.


OMG - I was about to whine about the temps here (similar to what Don has reported) but I'll shut up now. I don't have to work outside. That's brutal. 

I always wonder how birds, especially with those spindly legs, keep from freezing solid in these kinds of temps. I was once told by someone in the know that it was because their heart rate is so fast, it pumps the warm blood to these extremities fast enough to keep them from freezing.


----------



## eMacMan

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - I was about to whine about the temps here (similar to what Don has reported) but I'll shut up now. I don't have to work outside. That's brutal.
> 
> I always wonder how birds, especially with those spindly legs, keep from freezing solid in these kinds of temps. I was once told by someone in the know that it was because their heart rate is so fast, it pumps the warm blood to these extremities fast enough to keep them from freezing.


The Jays are still around in this area as are the Ravens. We were in Fernie last Friday, telling the Ducks and Geese it was time to get their buns out of there. AFAIK they didn't listen.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The Jays are still around in this area as are the Ravens. We were in Fernie last Friday, telling the Ducks and Geese it was time to get their buns out of there. AFAIK they didn't listen.


It's standing room only for our local ducks at a nearby park.


----------



## MLeh

Finally got a break in my work day (at 5 pm) to go to SAP and watch the Bob Newhart thing on YouTube. That's my kind of counsellor! Laughed right out loud at the end.

Hope everyone has had a good day. I'm going to run out of here (my office) now before the phone rings again ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, woke up to the sound of the furnace running almost continually to keep up with the cold temps out there.

Got SAP done early today with a shocking video on what can happen if you hit a piece of steel on the highway, a melancholy dog and a cat messing with the printer.

Now I have to get busy on tomorrow's edition, so later dudes . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. This was a morning when the furnance did not kick in constantly for us. Temps at 0C and no wind. Hopefully, things shall warm up for you folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine OtHD Breakfast for us all, but I shall make the coffee right now. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


----------



## Rps

morning all...just poped in to say we are well. hope everyone can say the same.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> morning all...just *poped* in to say we are well. hope everyone can say the same.


Greetings your holiness. Glad you and yours are well!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim ............. afternoon, Rp. How are you both this fine foggy day?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Looks like they didn't cancel winter in the GTA after all.... but still, I can hardly complain compared to what most of you are facing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Looks like they didn't cancel winter in the GTA after all.... but still, I can hardly complain compared to what most of you are facing.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?

My son, who lives on Bay and Charles St., said he still can't get over the lack of snow this winter compared to St. John's. He has spent one winter in Calgary (and almost froze to death walking to work one day) and now a winter in TO. Of course, he does NOT miss the St. John's snow.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> My son, who lives on Bay and Charles St., said he still can't get over the lack of snow this winter compared to St. John's. He has spent one winter in Calgary (and almost froze to death walking to work one day) and now a winter in TO. Of course, he does NOT miss the St. John's snow.


It's been an unusually snowless winter for us in Toronto... and snow doesn't build up as much in the downtown core where your son lives, due to street clearing, sidewalk clearing, increased foot and vehicular traffic and increased warmth from under the city (subways, the PATH, etc.) Still, our even our snowiest winters are no match for St John's.


----------



## SINC

It is still -33° here with a wind chill of -44° and with the winds picking up this afternoon, that will likely hit -50°. I can always tell when it is this cold as the window in my office begins to ice up.


----------



## MLeh

Morning (still, here) all. 

When I was little, living in Calgary, we would amuse ourselves by blowing on the frost on the window until it melted and made little 'clear patches' we could see through. I remember bundling up to walk to school with nothing but my eyes showing, and even my eyelashes would get clumps of frost on them from my breath. Scarf wrapped around the head - forehead, nose, chin. That was before balaclavas were invented! I don't think we ever got 'snow days' - we all walked to school, and about the only consideration for the cold was we were given the option of staying inside for recess and lunch. (Biggest issue wasn't the cold, but that it took half of the allocated time to get dressed to go outside, and then the other half to take all the layers off again.)

Now today, on the wetcoast it is just slightly below freezing, it's overcast, and snow is falling gently, and everything has come to a silent halt aside from the sound of moaning of westcoasters about how the cold is making them wear socks, and how the snow melts and makes the socks wet (because they're still wearing their Birkenstocks.) We have about 3" accumulated thus far, which has put a 'whoa' to the renovations we've been doing on the outside of the house. But it should be gone soon, and hopefully we'll be back to posting pictures of poseys in February.

I miss the brilliant sunshine of those prairie days though. (Best viewed, in my opinion, from the other side of a double or triple paned window.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's been an unusually snowless winter for us in Toronto... and snow doesn't build up as much in the downtown core where your son lives, due to street clearing, sidewalk clearing, increased foot and vehicular traffic and increased warmth from under the city (subways, the PATH, etc.) Still, our even our snowiest winters are no match for St John's.


Well, he intends to walk to Ryerson each day from there, so he is hoping for little snow. As for St. John's, we have had a total of a bit more than three feet which is totally unheard of in my 35 years here. The past three winters have seen us get 13, 12 and 11 feet, and we might get about 10 feet this year .............. unless we get a typical Feb. and March snowfall, and then all bets are off. We shall see.

I am going to the gym more these days and working with weights as well as the bike to keep up my upper body strength. This is usually kept strong with snow shoveling or using the snowblower, but this year has only seen three big storms so far.

How is your writing coming along?


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Morning (still, here) all.
> 
> When I was little, living in Calgary, we would amuse ourselves by blowing on the frost on the window until it melted and made little 'clear patches' we could see through. I remember bundling up to walk to school with nothing but my eyes showing, and even my eyelashes would get clumps of frost on them from my breath. Scarf wrapped around the head - forehead, nose, chin. That was before balaclavas were invented! I don't think we ever got 'snow days' - we all walked to school, and about the only consideration for the cold was we were given the option of staying inside for recess and lunch. (Biggest issue wasn't the cold, but that it took half of the allocated time to get dressed to go outside, and then the other half to take all the layers off again.)
> 
> Now today, on the wetcoast it is just slightly below freezing, it's overcast, and snow is falling gently, and everything has come to a silent halt aside from the sound of moaning of westcoasters about how the cold is making them wear socks, and how the snow melts and makes the socks wet (because they're still wearing their Birkenstocks.) We have about 3" accumulated thus far, which has put a 'whoa' to the renovations we've been doing on the outside of the house. But it should be gone soon, and hopefully we'll be back to posting pictures of poseys in February.
> 
> I miss the brilliant sunshine of those prairie days though. (Best viewed, in my opinion, from the other side of a double or triple paned window.)


Elaine, it would seem that your childhood experiences are close to mine. Hard to believe when you are 30 years my junior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, best to experience -50C windchills from inside ............. or in Florida or Cuba ............ or anywhere warmer. 

I can't stand that sort of dry cold, and my wife can't stand the temps today ( +3C and damp). She likes dry cold and sunny days over our cool damp days. I can't imagine walking to school as a child on the sort of day you folks are experiencing. Deborah received a certificate from school for making it to school on a day in Edmonton when it hit -55F (which is about where you folks are at today). She had to walk a few blocks and it was "make it to school or die trying". She did, along with her brother and sister, and they say that they too received this certificate.

Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

No big deal Marc, Ann and I are headed into Little Italy in Edmonton this afternoon to replenish our home made bread supply. Their bakery bakes every night and their big, fresh, round loaves about a foot in diameter and eight inches thick, dusted with flour are just too good to pass up. All for $2.50 a loaf and superb for sandwiches. A bit of cold won't keep me from my bread.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No big deal Marc, Ann and I are headed into Little Italy in Edmonton this afternoon to replenish our home made bread supply. Their bakery bakes every night and their big, fresh, round loaves about a foot in diameter and eight inches thick, dusted with flour are just too good to pass up. All for $2.50 a loaf and superb for sandwiches. A bit of cold won't keep me from my bread.


Now that is real bread, Don. Deborah is still promising to make Montreal-style bagels, but she needs to find the time.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Elaine, it would seem that your childhood experiences are close to mine. Hard to believe when you are 30 years my junior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, SAP WebBits item??? 

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Mohan, thought you might like this since you were at some of these spots.

Rick Mercer learns stunt-driving in the Republic of Doyle - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Trying to force the doxies out back is difficult just now. It is +7C but it is raining ............. and we all know how wimpy doxies are when it's wet outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain is letting up a bit so I am going to try one more time to take the doxies out, one at a time, to get it done once and for all tonight. Almost +9C so it's actually a nice night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Mohan, thought you might like this since you were at some of these spots.
> 
> Rick Mercer learns stunt-driving in the Republic of Doyle - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


That was indeed awesome Marc, thanks!

Cheers


----------



## tilt

2:30 in the morning and I still cannot fall asleep. Tossing and turning in bed sucks. Being unable to fall asleep sucks.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> That was indeed awesome Marc, thanks!
> 
> Cheers





tilt said:


> 2:30 in the morning and I still cannot fall asleep. Tossing and turning in bed sucks. Being unable to fall asleep sucks.


Yes, Jake Doyle is a good driver.

Sorry to hear of your insomnia. I too experience this and find Melatonin a good way to slowly get back to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early this morning so I shall make breakfast and let JO sleep in. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Mohan, Marc. A video today on SAP just for Marc who tells me he enjoys the Just For Laughs gang who feature a wild ride with grampa this morning. Check out the safest place in town and a few Hollywood Squares memories.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Loved that JforL clip ............ as well as the Hollywood Squares jokes. Great pics of "paths".


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Sorry to hear about your restless night Mohan. I hate when that happens to me.

SAP was good again today Don! Glad you used that great birdie shot of yours as a lead in! 

Another terribly cold day here, and I have stuff to do that will force me outdoors. Ugh. 

Meanwhile Kacey is enjoying sailing in 27 degree weather. Ah well, such is life. 

The good news is that when the parents go to The Bahamas to visit, the crew of the Sørlandet are planning on taking us all for a day sail along the Brazilian coastline. It's one thing to know my daughter is working 60 ft up in the rigging, it's another to actually witness it. Eeesh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Being afraid of heights, I get weak knees just thinking of Kacey up on that rigging. 

Stay warm.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone. We have snow in Toronto... looks like we might get a whole inch. Call the army!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone. We have snow in Toronto... looks like we might get a whole inch. Call the army!


XX)

Rick Mercer Report : Special Report - YouTube

We could send you some of our snowplows and drivers, but we might need them tonight and into Saturday -- 20-30cm is forecast with 120km/h winds. We shall see.

Good luck and walk/drive carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is the amount of snow we have around my house as we await this storm. Wonder what this sort of shot will look like on Saturday? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just made a fresh pot of Sonal Special if anyone is interested.


----------



## Sonal

Tea is always interesting to me. 

Actually, Toronto yesterday looked very similar to St John's.... the scant snow we'd had was pretty much gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea is always interesting to me.
> 
> Actually, Toronto yesterday looked very similar to St John's.... the scant snow we'd had was pretty much gone.


I shall make you a fresh pot. 

St.John's won't look like that tomorrow. It's not the 20+cm as much as the strong winds causing drifts that will make things difficult .................. especially for doxies. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy snow by midnight, so I best call it a night now and take the doxies out for one last time before the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got in from about an hours worth of shoveling to get some spots open for the doxies out back. Going to make some fresh coffee and have a banana, and just wait for JO to make breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck with all that snow. Our internet connection is down this morning so will have to call Telus to see what's up with that. SAP today features a shot of "Pupcakes" along with a video of a Panda cub scaring its Mom sent in by Kim.


----------



## SINC

Contacted Telus via their online support, waited nine minutes in the queue after advising them the connection was down. At the 10 minute mark, it was up and running so am back on my normal connection.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Neat looking pups cakes. Cute Panda clip.

Snow and howling wind is the name of the game here, with about 8 inches down and drifting half way up the car.


----------



## Sonal

Grass is still poking through our one inch of snow. 

Good morning gentleman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Grass is still poking through our one inch of snow.
> 
> Good morning gentleman.


 We won't see the grass of which I took a picture yesterday until May. Still snowing and still blowing. Going to start up the woodstove and get a kettle boiling for some Sonal Special Herbal Tea. Intersted?


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, we have a lot more snow than that and still -33° wind chill today. Wanna trade?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal, we have a lot more snow than that and still -33° wind chill today. Wanna trade?


Thanks but no.  I'm rather enjoying our non-winter and I hope it keeps up. 

Still, the lack of consistent cold weather makes it a little difficult to get used to falling temperatures. I've been feeling cold on days that aren't actually cold for this time of year.



Dr.G. said:


> We won't see the grass of which I took a picture yesterday until May. Still snowing and still blowing. Going to start up the woodstove and get a kettle boiling for some Sonal Special Herbal Tea. Intersted?


A cuppa tea sounds like a good idea right about now. Thanks Marc. Hope the snow stops soon.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Bit warmer here today, not by much, but I'll take it! 

I'll have some Sonal Special too, please and thanks, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Bit warmer here today, not by much, but I'll take it!
> 
> I'll have some Sonal Special too, please and thanks, Marc.


Afternoon, Sonal ......... afternoon, Kim. Help yourself to some tea. I am going outside to tackle the snowdrifts. 27cm in total as of 230PM. Winds have died down to 65km/h so I best get the snowblower out and see if I can clear away some of this mess. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm pooped. Just spent the last two hours with the snow blower clearing out my driveway and the driveways of the two single moms across the street. Just as I parked the snowblower in the garage the snowplows came down the street. I shall leave the end of the driveways until tomorrow morning. Now, it's off to take a hot shower. Later ........


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, hope the shovelling is pretty much done.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, rose early and got SAP up and running for the day and tomorrow done too. Today, two things not to miss. One Happy Dog, our video will make you understand the joy of life for a content dog with the freedom to do his own thing. And check out the old western movie and TV star slide show. Ah, the memories.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A bit more shoveling and then it shall be done .............. until the next snowfall. Such is Life. Shall make some fresh coffee and go to SAP once I do my morning grading. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"And the little girl says, "No, but I know what you've been doing." :lmao::clap:


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> "And the little girl says, "No, but I know what you've been doing." :lmao::clap:


Good morning all. Been sick the last few days, hoping to beat it this weekend. But the couch has been full of warm happy cats so that helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Tim. Sorry to hear of your cold ........... but having cats around you should help.


----------



## groovetube

oh they love it when one of us stays around warm under blankets all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> oh they love it when one of us stays around warm under blankets all day.


Same with out doxies, Tim. Gotta love this loyalty. :love2::love2:

How is your cold today? How is your mom these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent most of the morning clearing away my driveway. Sad, from this to this ...........


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Same with out doxies, Tim. Gotta love this loyalty. :love2::love2:
> 
> How is your cold today? How is your mom these days?


Not a cold though that could be next. Mom seems ok for the moment, amazingly enough. Did you get enough excercise shoveling? We barely got enough for a workout at all


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Not a cold though that could be next. Mom seems ok for the moment, amazingly enough. Did you get enough excercise shoveling? We barely got enough for a workout at all


Good to hear, Tim.

Yes, I got quite a workout. Lots of shoveling helped with building muscle and good cardio as well.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Tim.
> 
> Yes, I got quite a workout. Lots of shoveling helped with building muscle and good cardio as well.


I'll never forget the winter of '97, when Lastman called in the army here. It was the first winter with a car in years for me, and by the 3rd 100+cm dump, I gave up and left the car under snow for a while and took the transit.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I'll never forget the winter of '97, when Lastman called in the army here. It was the first winter with a car in years for me, and by the 3rd 100+cm dump, I gave up and left the car under snow for a while and took the transit.


Sounds like our winter of 2000/2001 when St.John's received a record 632cm of snow from late November until early June. In one 5 day period we received over 150cm of heavy snow. By April, there was no place to put the snow anymore .......... and we still got about 75cm of snow in April/May/June.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

I'm at a new (to me) Mac servicing business (Mac Mechanics) waiting for the double HDD transplant operation to finish.

I may need more anesthesia.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I'm at a new (to me) Mac servicing business (Mac Mechanics) waiting for the double HDD transplant operation to finish.
> 
> I may need more anesthesia.


Breathe deeply, and say softly "I am a doubful doxie doughnut dunker" three times. That should help.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Marc,
I tried it. They asked me whether I wanted a coffee. .... or a tranquilizer.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc,
> I tried it. They asked me whether I wanted a coffee. .... or a tranquilizer.


Kim, I should teach you "The Way of the Doxie" ........... a cross between Zen mediation and Kabbalah (Judaic mysticism). Both seek an awareness of self on a higher realm. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

^^

Dreaming of alliterations in "D", no doubt.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to a relaxing Sunday in The Shang. A quiet day on SAP with one exception. Today's video features a scale model Kenworth semi, built just large enough for a man to drive it. A link to the web site of the truck shows in photos the painstaking process of building the vehicle. Although the text is all in French, the pics are in English. 

Oh, I almost forgot. There's puppies if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute puppy pics on SAP. 

"I looked like such an idiot on the bus this morning!" :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to make some Sunday Brunch for anyone interested in a nice way to ease into Sunday.


----------



## groovetube

starting to feel a little better today, hopefully just in time for when the temperatures return to sane.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> starting to feel a little better today, hopefully just in time for when the temperatures return to sane.


Good to hear, Tim. We are getting colder temps (for St.John's), with a plunge down to -10C overnight. That is very cold for us. Still, the snow is light and the doxies like to run about in the dry snow, so I can't complain.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Tim. We are getting colder temps (for St.John's), with a plunge down to -10C overnight. That is very cold for us. Still, the snow is light and the doxies like to run about in the dry snow, so I can't complain.


I see plus 8 here for tomorrow. My what an odd temp for January.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I see plus 8 here for tomorrow. My what an odd temp for January.


Wow!! -10C here overnight, but that sort of cold mean clear skies and sunshine in the morning. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, something for SAP???

"In Washington DC , at a Metro Station, on a cold January morning in 2007, a man with a violin played six Bach pieces for about 45 minutes. During that time, approximately 2000 people went through the station, most of them on their way to work.

After about four minutes, a middle-aged man noticed that there was a musician playing. He slowed his pace and stopped for a few seconds, and then he hurried on to meet his schedule.

About four minutes later, the violinist received his first dollar. A woman threw money in the hat and, without stopping, continued to walk.

At six minutes, a young man leaned against the wall to listen to him, then looked at his watch and started to walk again.

At ten minutes, a three-year old boy stopped, but his mother tugged him along hurriedly. The kid stopped to look at the violinist again, but the mother pushed hard and the child continued to walk, turning his head the whole time. This action was repeated by several other children, but every parent - without exception - forced their children to move on quickly.

At forty-five minutes: The musician played continuously. Only six people stopped and listened for a short while. About twenty gave money but continued to walk at their normal pace. The man collected a total of $32.

After one hour:
He finished playing and silence took over. No one noticed and no one applauded. There was no recognition at all.

No one knew this, but the violinist was Joshua Bell, one of the greatest musicians in the world. He played one of the most intricate pieces ever written, with a violin worth $3.5 million dollars. Two days before, Joshua Bell sold-out a theater in Boston where the seats averaged $100 each to sit and listen to him play the same music.

This is a true story. Joshua Bell, playing incognito in the D.C. Metro Station, was organized by the Washington Post as part of a social experiment about perception, taste and people’s priorities.

This experiment raised several questions:

In a common-place environment, at an inappropriate hour, do we perceive beauty?

If so, do we stop to appreciate it?

Do we recognize talent in an unexpected context?

One possible conclusion reached from this experiment could be this:
If we do not have a moment to stop and listen to one of the best musicians in the world, playing some of the finest music ever written, with one of the most beautiful instruments ever made…

How many other things are we missing as we rush through life?"


Video : Joshua Bell "Stop and Hear the Music" by the Washington Post - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

An interesting tale indeed Marc. I ran this on SAP some time ago to rather a mixed reaction by readers. Oddly enough only one person recognized and commented on the musician and was appalled to know he was playing for money in a station and how it should be beneath his dignity to do so. Another with no appreciation for classical music at all, wrote me that he enjoyed the fiddler and wished he could have been there to toss a Toonie in the hat for him. Go figure.


----------



## MLeh

Reminds me of 'Darth Fiddler' on the waterfront in Victoria.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An interesting tale indeed Marc. I ran this on SAP some time ago to rather a mixed reaction by readers. Oddly enough only one person recognized and commented on the musician and was appalled to know he was playing for money in a station and how it should be beneath his dignity to do so. Another with no appreciation for classical music at all, wrote me that he enjoyed the fiddler and wished he could have been there to toss a Toonie in the hat for him. Go figure.


Don, I thought that I had seen this some time ago, but could not have placed the source. A student of mine posted this online in one of my courses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No JO this morning, so I shall make us breakfast and some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are going to have a Chinese New Year feast at The Cafe Chez Marc this evening, so don't make plans for dinner.


----------



## CubaMark

Mornings. Why can't they come later in the day?

'morning all. First pot of coffee consumed. Second on the way.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Slept late this morning, a seldom accomplished treat. Coffee is done and SAP is up with a video called "People Are Awesome" that is well worth the watch. Also a chuckle at Beethoven's expense and a pedestrian who has a close call with an out-of-control car in our mini clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Mornings. Why can't they come later in the day?
> 
> 'morning all. First pot of coffee consumed. Second on the way.


Morning, Mark. How are you today? Any luck with employment in Canada? Immigration?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents. Slept late this morning, a seldom accomplished treat. Coffee is done and SAP is up with a video called "People Are Awesome" that is well worth the watch. Also a chuckle at Beethoven's expense and a pedestrian who has a close call with an out-of-control car in our mini clip.


Afternoon, Don. I have had to watch that "People are Awesome" clip three times. AMAZING!!!!!!!! :clap: 

Got a real chuckle out of the Beethoven item as well. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

morning all things are slowly getting better. Tovah and I are trying to get to Windsor this week, so that is good news...maybe we can finally finish the house move.


----------



## MLeh

Something for the cat and bird lovers ...

Bird wakes his best friend...a cat! - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all things are slowly getting better. Tovah and I are trying to get to Windsor this week, so that is good news...maybe we can finally finish the house move.


Good to hear, Rp. Good luck with the move. How is MayBelle getting along with all this moving?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Don- Good SAP today - I too had to watch the "People are Awesome" clip a couple of times. Awesome, indeed.

Rp- Great news about the steady improvement. Good luck getting your move completed. 

Kacey's ship has reached Belem. I'm hoping to hear from her today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Don- Good SAP today - I too had to watch the "People are Awesome" clip a couple of times. Awesome, indeed.
> 
> Rp- Great news about the steady improvement. Good luck getting your move completed.
> 
> Kacey's ship has reached Belem. I'm hoping to hear from her today.


Afternoon, Kim. Wish Kim well for me. Sadly, the last of the doxie pups is going to Montreal on Wed. (we are keeping Maggie). So, she shall have to wait until our next litter for a doxie pup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Need to rest my eyes and to try to get the "pink eye" out of my retina.  Good night, Don-boy. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Good Night Marc - 
Best of luck getting rid of that bad case of "pink eye"...
It will be in your dreams tonight, no doubt.


----------



## KC4

Grrrrrumble.

It really bothers me that I pay so much to have a "professional" service my computer, which I have to take to him (and lugging a MacPro around isn't easy) and then I spend days afterwards, "fixing" things....like yesterday when I got it home, Safari wouldn't open...luckily Morgan helped me fix it... now today, the first time I tried to print something (since getting it back), my print driver was PFFT! gone, then I reloaded it and now I'm getting some other error that I must now figure out. What's next? 

Good thing I paid to have the pro work on it, huh? You would think it would be a routine service to check to at least see if the basics were functional before returning a reconfigured machine back to an owner who obviously (because she's paying someone else to do this stuff) is not comfortable doing this herself.

Sheesh.


----------



## Macfury

I tune into this Shangri-la of places and the first things I'm hit with is a case of Pink Eye and some computer grumbling... Some paradise!


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, mf in da shang? Unheard of, but thanks for dropping by.


----------



## SINC

Kim, not sure what would make you need to take a Mac Pro in for service. Gee, I service lots of them every year just to clean them up, speed them up and return them to the owners without the machine ever missing a beat. I find most owners have little idea of what their children do to their computers when they are left unattended. 

Take for example my friend's wife's 2008 MacBook that had slowed to a crawl that she asked me to 'tune up' for her just last week. On her 160 GB HD (with only 3 GB free) , I found 45 GB of download .dmg files that had never been erased after installations of various software she had never heard of. I also found 26 GB of downloaded and stored videos, some of which I was too embarrassed to show her, so simply put them all in a folder right on the desktop with a note they should likely be deleted in my opinion, but the choice was hers.

She called the next day, thanking me and letting me know her MB was back to normal speed and her 15 year old sone was banned from the machine.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Hmmm, mf in da shang? Unheard of, but thanks for dropping by.


SINC, I show up here every three months like clockwork!


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> SINC, I show up here every three months like clockwork!


Yeah, I know, you're a regular band width hog here.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Night Marc -
> Best of luck getting rid of that bad case of "pink eye"...
> It will be in your dreams tonight, no doubt.


Nightmares actually. A pink Barney .............. and Macfury slaying the evil pink dragon. A strange dream/nightmare.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I tune into this Shangri-la of places and the first things I'm hit with is a case of Pink Eye and some computer grumbling... Some paradise!


Peter, this is just our way of communicating without being noticed -- "Pink Eye" is a warning of the onset of a socialist takeover of our country ....... "computer grumbling" is the desire to see the "military-industrial complex" save us from this threat. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some fresh coffee and JO is busy making breakfast for us all. I have a meeting to go to on campus in about an hour, so I shall have to leave you to your own devices to make due until my return. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Good morning, I may not be around much after this, a very close friend and childhood friend to my wife was run over by a salt truck last night in Ottawa and is fighting for her life. I don't ask this after but please keep her in your thoughts, she is a wonderful person and a mother. It was on the front of the Ottawa citizen online, it's eerie to know the person, rather than it be about someone you've never met. It has not been a good 12 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Good morning, I may not be around much after this, a very close friend and childhood friend to my wife was run over by a salt truck last night in Ottawa and is fighting for her life. I don't ask this after but please keep her in your thoughts, she is a wonderful person and a mother. It was on the front of the Ottawa citizen online, it's eerie to know the person, rather than it be about someone you've never met. It has not been a good 12 hours.


Truly sorry to hear of this accident, Tim. She shall be in our prayers. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Tim, so sorry to hear of your friend's accident. I wish her well.


----------



## Macfury

groovetube said:


> Good morning, I may not be around much after this, a very close friend and childhood friend to my wife was run over by a salt truck last night in Ottawa and is fighting for her life. I don't ask this after but please keep her in your thoughts, she is a wonderful person and a mother.


Will do.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A busy day for me today so SAP will have to wait for later in the day to be done for tomorrow. Today features a unique demonstration on ABS braking by of all things, a pair of dogs, a couple who pretend to be married and a guy who takes a dangerous (and stupid) risk. Later . . .


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Good morning, I may not be around much after this, a very close friend and childhood friend to my wife was run over by a salt truck last night in Ottawa and is fighting for her life. I don't ask this after but please keep her in your thoughts, she is a wonderful person and a mother. It was on the front of the Ottawa citizen online, it's eerie to know the person, rather than it be about someone you've never met. It has not been a good 12 hours.


Oh no...that's terrible news, Tim. I certainly will keep her in my thoughts. I hope your wife's friend pulls through OK.


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> Good morning, I may not be around much after this, a very close friend and childhood friend to my wife was run over by a salt truck last night in Ottawa and is fighting for her life. I don't ask this after but please keep her in your thoughts, she is a wonderful person and a mother. It was on the front of the Ottawa citizen online, it's eerie to know the person, rather than it be about someone you've never met. It has not been a good 12 hours.


That is very sad news. I too am pulling for her.


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> I tune into this Shangri-la of places and the first things I'm hit with is a case of Pink Eye and some computer grumbling... Some paradise!


It's all in the balance, the Yin and Yang of the Shang....
Breathe deeply and enjoy the virtual aroma of fresh coffee in the morning Mf....




SINC said:


> Kim, not sure what would make you need to take a Mac Pro in for service. Gee, I service lots of them every year just to clean them up, speed them up and return them to the owners without the machine ever missing a beat. I find most owners have little idea of what their children do to their computers when they are left unattended.


I had two 2TB installed to replace my 2 aging and failing 750 GB drives. Then had the machine reconfigured so that the one 2TB drive cloned the other as a b/u and the other two oldies are subordinated to scratch drives. 

I know, I know, I should have figured out how to do that myself.

And yes, I know about teens and their ways of meddling with their parents' computers. Kacey would change my desktop around, including the picture, install software that would pop open and startle me and download stuff I was totally uninterested in. That was until I password protected the Admin account. She could still use a guest account on my machine, but it had limited abilities and access. 



Dr.G. said:


> Nightmares actually. A pink Barney .............. and Macfury slaying the evil pink dragon. A strange dream/nightmare.


You may need counseling now.


----------



## Sonal

groovetube said:


> Good morning, I may not be around much after this, a very close friend and childhood friend to my wife was run over by a salt truck last night in Ottawa and is fighting for her life. I don't ask this after but please keep her in your thoughts, she is a wonderful person and a mother. It was on the front of the Ottawa citizen online, it's eerie to know the person, rather than it be about someone you've never met. It has not been a good 12 hours.


Very sad to here this, Tim, and I can only imagine how eerie it would be for you and your wife. I'll keep your friend in my thoughts.


----------



## groovetube

thanks everyone. We are waiting on news. We are in shock. It seems everyone in Ottawa knows of this accident.


----------



## Lichen Software

groovetube said:


> thanks everyone. We are waiting on news. We are in shock. It seems everyone in Ottawa knows of this accident.


I hope all turns out well.


----------



## MLeh

Tim: I will keep your friend in my thoughts.

I can relate to your feelings of shock, as my husband and I had a very similar event in our own lives not too long ago. I had such a feeling of helplessness, while wanting to do something, but not wanting to intrude. My thoughts are with you as well as with your friend.


----------



## groovetube

thankyou. We just heard from her husband, and she has responded positively to the surgeries, which there were many. She faces many more tomorrow. She is my wife's life long friend and was her maid of honour at our wedding. I'll be back on tomorrow and hopefully have better news. When you see the news item on the ottawa citizen (top news story) and see the truck, it's a miracle anyone could survive being run right over by this.

In one fleeting moment, we're reminded of what truly, is really important.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thankyou. We just heard from her husband, and she has responded positively to the surgeries, which there were many. She faces many more tomorrow. She is my wife's life long friend and was her maid of honour at our wedding. I'll be back on tomorrow and hopefully have better news. When you see the news item on the ottawa citizen (top news story) and see the truck, it's a miracle anyone could survive being run right over by this.
> 
> In one fleeting moment, we're reminded of what truly, is really important.


Good to hear of this positive news, Tim.

"In one fleeting moment, we're reminded of what truly, is really important." How very true.
Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Want to hear President Obama's State of the Union Address. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to take Gidget off to the airport for her flight to her new home in Montreal. JO is making breakfast so we are in good hands for the OtHD Breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Our mild spell continues, a welcome relief from the cold of last week. Today on SAP, an idea to help a food bank anywhere from a local SAP reader, a fisherman with a whiney girlfriend and the world's weirdest restaurants.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Tim - Hope your wife's friend is doing OK today. 

Don- Whut? Whut? Whut! "Teen may Never Return Home After Sailing the World" 
I bet you knew you'd get my attention with that headline. 

Speaking of Teens and sailing - some drama in Brazil:

They were on pirate watch as there were reports of pirate activity in the mouth of the Amazon (where they are now), sightings of 10" cockroaches, a failed generator, a broken fridge (where they keep the fresh food for the crew) and perceived shortages of Malarone (Malaria meds) ...sheesh...it's a jungle out there.


----------



## groovetube

good morning, we're just waiting on news, she's supposed to begin complete pelvic reconstruction surgery today depending on her condition. She apparently was conscious very briefly to smile at her 5 year old son, who called her his 'wonder woman'. 

Heart breaking. But my hope is this turns into a miracle story.

Hope everyone is well, and hug your loved ones twice today.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don- Whut? Whut? Whut! "Teen may Never Return Home After Sailing the World"
> I bet you knew you'd get my attention with that headline.


Bingo! And I did. 

Tim, glad to hear there is some positive news re your wife's friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don .............. afternoon, Kim (malaria?? pirates??) ............ afternoon, Tim. Glad to hear of your friend tiny recovery. Think of Gabby Giffords and how she recovered. There is always hope. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don .............. afternoon, Kim (malaria?? pirates??) ............ afternoon, Tim. Glad to hear of your friend tiny recovery. Think of Gabby Giffords and how she recovered. There is always hope. Paix, mon ami.


There is always, hope.

I will likely be visiting Ottawa now quite frequently in the future. Not a bad thing especially since I have many good friends there from when I lived there for a few years for school.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> There is always, hope.
> 
> I will likely be visiting Ottawa now quite frequently in the future. Not a bad thing especially since I have many good friends there from when I lived there for a few years for school.


True. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wishing everyone with a wee bit o' the Scot in them a Happy Robbie Burns Day! Haggis, anyone? We are making it fresh here in The Cafe Chez Marc.

“The best laid schemes o' mice an' men gang aft agley.”


----------



## SINC

Yum . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yum . . .


That's a fine looking haggis, Don. The first time I had haggis, way back in my second year here in NL, everyone was astounded that I liked it, since I had never even heard of it before. They were floored when I went back for seconds .................. and looked down in the basement for pods when I went back for thirds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, SAP grist for the mill???

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, nice find and I will be grinding that one down for SAP.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Wishing everyone with a wee bit o' the Scot in them a Happy Robbie Burns Day! Haggis, anyone? *We are making it fresh here *in The Cafe Chez Marc.
> 
> “The best laid schemes o' mice an' men gang aft agley.”


Fresh is the _only_ way to eat Haggis Marc. 

I can't stomach leftover haggis.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, nice find and I will be grinding that one down for SAP.


That is a VERY interesting find ............... and they don't even know what it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Fresh is the _only_ way to eat Haggis Marc.
> 
> I can't stomach leftover haggis.


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got a call from Montreal -- Gidget made it safely and is now with her new owner. Her sister, Maggie, who we are keeping, seems a bit lonely. Here is Gidget with Daisy, and a lonely Maggie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## slipstream

Dr.G. said:


> No one knew this, but the violinist was Joshua Bell, one of the greatest musicians in the world. He played one of the most intricate pieces ever written, with a violin worth $3.5 million dollars. Two days before, Joshua Bell sold-out a theater in Boston where the seats averaged $100 each to sit and listen to him play the same music.
> 
> This is a true story. Joshua Bell, playing incognito in the D.C. Metro Station, was organized by the Washington Post as part of a social experiment about perception, taste and people’s priorities.
> 
> Video : Joshua Bell "Stop and Hear the Music" by the Washington Post - YouTube


That was a treat. The Washington Post article was brilliant. Thanks.


----------



## slipstream

SINC said:


> Yum . . .


Once visited a friend in Scotland. Chilly house, jet lagged. Awoke at 3 am and thought about hot coffee and eggs. Hours later the family got up. His mother thought I would just love some haggis and tea. Sigh. 

Time to get up, feed the cats and start our morning brew.


----------



## SINC

Morning all on this Thursday morning. SAP is up with a report on Italian Cruise ship captain Francesco Schettino, who began his new job as a bus driver yesterday, a look at the Aurora Borealis website and a yarn about life's choices.


----------



## Dr.G.

slipstream said:


> That was a treat. The Washington Post article was brilliant. Thanks.





slipstream said:


> Once visited a friend in Scotland. Chilly house, jet lagged. Awoke at 3 am and thought about hot coffee and eggs. Hours later the family got up. His mother thought I would just love some haggis and tea. Sigh.
> 
> Time to get up, feed the cats and start our morning brew.


Glad you liked the clip, slipstream.

Thanks for the coffee. What sorts of cats do you have? I have four dachshunds (aka doxies).


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all on this Thursday morning. SAP is up with a report on Italian Cruise ship captain Francesco Schettino, who began his new job as a bus driver yesterday, a look at the Aurora Borealis website and a yarn about life's choices.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP when I have a free moment today and a fresh cup of coffee. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## slipstream

Dr.G. said:


> Glad you liked the clip, slipstream.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee. What sorts of cats do you have? I have four dachshunds (aka doxies).


Three, but one looks and barks like a shih-tzu, which in truth she is.


----------



## MLeh

slipstream said:


> Three, but one looks and barks like a shih-tzu, which in truth she is.


Have you seen this video?

Cat gets caught barking by a human and resumes meowing - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

slipstream said:


> Three, but one looks and barks like a shih-tzu, which in truth she is.


Cool. Do the four get along well?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Do the four get along well?


Isn't it only two cats and the shih-tzu?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a real SAP story. Talk about "until death us do part". 

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Cameo

At computer club meeting on a friends iPad. Moving forward still, slowly but surely, and maybe internet access in a couple of months???? Hopefully!

Regardless, I have been reworking my website - Cameos Art And Design - I changed my name too!

Working crazy hours at the LTC facility - I love it. It was the right move for me. Thanks to one of our fellow Shangers for his help.

Don - your site looks wonderful! I have a new banner ready - just need to get my laptop to internet service to send.

Dr G - How are the puppers? My two are doing well enough - Failte has finally started to gain some weight.

Elaine and everyone else - hoping everyone is healthy, happy and that you all had a wonderful holdiay.

Guess I should pay attention now, they are talking about crossover.....take care and hope to pop in again soon. Thought I could use my phone but typing lots is hard on a blackberry. Maybe next year I can get an iPhone. 

Miss you all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Jeanne. We miss you too ........... at least I do. 

"Dr G - How are the puppers? My two are doing well enough - Failte has finally started to gain some weight." Pups are doing well. We now only have Maggie from this last litter, with her sister going to a show home in Montreal. Glad to hear that Failte is doing better. Do come by again when you have a free moment. Paix, mon amie. "Live .... Love .... Laugh."


----------



## SINC

Hi Jeanne, great to hear from you. As of now, your old banner is linked to your new site. I await your new banner when you get a minute.

I am so happy to hear you are happy and content.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO is still asleep, so I shall make our TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, thanks for the breakfast Marc. Today on SAP: tips on winning at roulette, a carrier with an air force larger than most countries and a whoops.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute "Ugly Dancer". I really liked the little sign at the bottom of SAP re the "happiest people". Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Gantseh Magillah

The man singing sounds a bit like my grandfather.


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Evening everyone.


Evening, Sonal. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I have to get up before dawn to start shoveling to clear some space for the doxies, especially the pup. Heavy snow and strong winds up to 100km/h is going to make it rough on the doxies. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, hope your shovelling goes well today Marc. On SAP today, a video that will leave you breathless, a Norwegian love story and a cute pic of best pals.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, hope your shovelling goes well today Marc. On SAP today, a video that will leave you breathless, a Norwegian love story and a cute pic of best pals.


Morning, Don. Just got in from shoveling some spots for the doxies. The snow is getting heavier now, but it's the wind that is the problem. Gusting up to 110km/h is not easy on the doxies, especially the pup. We shall see.

Going to make some coffee and have some fresh bagels and cream cheese. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, hope your shovelling goes well today Marc. On SAP today, a video that will leave you breathless, a Norwegian love story and a cute pic of best pals.


Great video clip, Don. Loved watching the polar bears slide on the ice. The "best pals" pic reminded me of the one I took yesterday of Maggie trying to pal up with Gracie. Maggie really misses her sister, Gidget.


----------



## groovetube

wow, look at that 'heart melt' look...

Enjoying morning coffee still, even though it's now afternoon. I heard our friend in hospital was almost lost yesterday due to profuse bleeding from an angiogram. SHe's far from being out of the woods. It's a rough start to 2012, A well known photographer who's camera lens I've been in front of a number of times, as has many others, died suddenly of a heart attack the other day, and I just found out someone else I know was given a week for lung cancer. I think I'll just go slowly today.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> wow, look at that 'heart melt' look...
> 
> Enjoying morning coffee still, even though it's now afternoon. I heard our friend in hospital was almost lost yesterday due to profuse bleeding from an angiogram. SHe's far from being out of the woods. It's a rough start to 2012, A well known photographer who's camera lens I've been in front of a number of times, as has many others, died suddenly of a heart attack the other day, and I just found out someone else I know was given a week for lung cancer. I think I'll just go slowly today.


Afternoon, Tim. Yes, 2012 seems to be getting off to a rough start for you. Hopefully, things will brighten for you and for those you love and know. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> wow, look at that 'heart melt' look....


Yes, Maggie and Gidget were best buddies, especially being the only two females in the litter of six. Now, Maggie mopes a bit during the times she would normally be playing/fighting with her sister, and plays by herself.


----------



## Dr.G.

An hour past 4PM High Tea, but I was out with my snow blower. Seems someone has made a fresh pot of Sonal Special Herbal Tea. Merci, mystery tea maven.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Tim. Yes, 2012 seems to be getting off to a rough start for you. Hopefully, things will brighten for you and for those you love and know. Paix, mon ami.


well not as rough for me as for others. Hard for me to complain about my lot so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well not as rough for me as for others. Hard for me to complain about my lot so far.


True. Still, you care for and about others, which makes your own journey a bit difficult. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## kps

groovetube said:


> wow, look at that 'heart melt' look...
> 
> Enjoying morning coffee still, even though it's now afternoon. I heard our friend in hospital was almost lost yesterday due to profuse bleeding from an angiogram. SHe's far from being out of the woods. It's a rough start to 2012, A well known photographer who's camera lens I've been in front of a number of times, as has many others, died suddenly of a heart attack the other day, and I just found out someone else I know was given a week for lung cancer. I think I'll just go slowly today.


Hang in there bud, it will get better!

That photog, is it MacNaughtan?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Tim--sorry to hear it's been such a rough start to the year for your family and friends. Hope things improve for everyone soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


Pretty good. Off to see a play this evening that a family friend has written, directed, and is starring in.... his work that I've seen has been pretty stellar so far, so I have high expectations.

I had an opportunity for a job come up. I wasn't looking for a job, but this one has me thinking a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pretty good. Off to see a play this evening that a family friend has written, directed, and is starring in.... his work that I've seen has been pretty stellar so far, so I have high expectations.
> 
> I had an opportunity for a job come up. I wasn't looking for a job, but this one has me thinking a bit.


Cool. Next to live music I love live theater. Have fun.

What sort of job is this that just came up?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Next to live music I love live theater. Have fun.
> 
> What sort of job is this that just came up?


Part-time technical writing. Hours flexible, work from home. The company's still ramping up, so it's a role that will grow over time... I used to work for the owner many years ago.

I've neither formally applied nor formally been offered anything, but I'd likely get the job if I were interested in taking it. In some ways, it makes a lot of sense for me, in other ways not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Part-time technical writing. Hours flexible, work from home. The company's still ramping up, so it's a role that will grow over time... I used to work for the owner many years ago.
> 
> I've neither formally applied nor formally been offered anything, but I'd likely get the job if I were interested in taking it. In some ways, it makes a lot of sense for me, in other ways not.


Interesting. I guess it boils down to whether the job you would be leaving is more or less fulfilling than the job to which you would be entering. As well, what might this mean for your MSF program?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. I guess it boils down to whether the job you would be leaving is more or less fulfilling than the job to which you would be entering. As well, what might this mean for your MSF program?


If I were to take this, I wouldn't be quitting my current job, but I'd reduce the amount of time that I work there--which makes some business sense anyway. So I'd be going from full-time to two part-time jobs. The MFA is also something I can (and intended to) do part-time.

Mind you, while in theory I have a huge amount of control over where and how I spend my time, it doesn't necessarily work out quite that way in practice....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> If I were to take this, I wouldn't be quitting my current job, but I'd reduce the amount of time that I work there--which makes some business sense anyway. So I'd be going from full-time to two part-time jobs. The MFA is also something I can (and intended to) do part-time.
> 
> Mind you, while in theory I have a huge amount of control over where and how I spend my time, it doesn't necessarily work out quite that way in practice....


True. The gap between "theory and practice" may be wide. Still, if you feel that this is what you truly want to do, you shall find ways to make it happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I am so happy to report that I had an email tonight from Bob.

Bolor to those who knew here in The Shang. Bob and Ann and I had the pleasure of meeting in Penticton over a coffee some five or six years back.

Not much information with the email, just a copy of some Maxine cartoons for SAP. I did reply, but the email gives me hope that he is happy and recalls SAP.

It made my day! Attaboy Bob!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am so happy to report that I had an email tonight from Bob.
> 
> Bolor to those who knew here in The Shang. Bob and Ann and I had the pleasure of meeting in Penticton over a coffee some five or six years back.
> 
> Not much information with the email, just a copy of some Maxine cartoons for SAP. I did reply, but the email gives me hope that he is happy and recalls SAP.
> 
> It made my day! Attaboy Bob!


Good to hear, Don. Bolor Specials for one and all this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Bruch shall be served when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP "grist for the mill"?

Man Tried to Pay Wal-Mart With $1 Million Dollar BIll | Bangstyle :: A Global Network Promoting Independent Artists


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cute Hundeshow 2009 clip. Of course, doxies can't do those sorts of tricks.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I thought that video might get your attention.


----------



## Rps

morning all. we finally made it to windsor....nice thing about here is the snow does not stay . Tim, sorry to hear about your rough patch...i had a spell like that a few years ago...got so bad i refused to answer the phone as it seemed to bring only bad news...however my network of friends helped me through it...to a certain extent my visits to the shang helped a lot...here you always have someone to share your thoughts and feelings.

Sonal, interesting opportunity...i have done some technical writing...i have also been the two job route...eventually it comes downto time....time is the enemy when you have two masters....it is especially troublesome when doing your mfa....i am currently living that hell now. think about what you really want to do, then go there in the most time economical manner....good luck with your choice

Marc and Don, Kim and all hope things are well with you. Hoping to get back on track soon...have not seen caman for a while....anyone heard from him.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I thought that video might get your attention.


I like the idea that they are rescue dogs. Still, doxies are good for certain things ......... but tricks and performing are not among these abilities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. we finally made it to windsor....nice thing about here is the snow does not stay . Tim, sorry to hear about your rough patch...i had a spell like that a few years ago...got so bad i refused to answer the phone as it seemed to bring only bad news...however my network of friends helped me through it...to a certain extent my visits to the shang helped a lot...here you always have someone to share your thoughts and feelings.
> 
> Sonal, interesting opportunity...i have done some technical writing...i have also been the two job route...eventually it comes downto time....time is the enemy when you have two masters....it is especially troublesome when doing your mfa....i am currently living that hell now. think about what you really want to do, then go there in the most time economical manner....good luck with your choice
> 
> Marc and Don, Kim and all hope things are well with you. Hoping to get back on track soon...have not seen caman for a while....anyone heard from him.


Afternoon, Rp. Glad that Windsor is not in the ON snowbelt. You and Tovah have enough on your plate just now. How does MayBelle react to the snow?

Hope this finds you well and able to come back to see us before too long. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

hi Marc...MayBelle loves the stuff she can not wait to go dancing in it......


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Rp. Maggie, our doxie pup, loves to play in the snow even when it is deeper than she is tall. Luckily, she is able to walk on top of the two feet of snow in our back yard. The other doxies don't much like the snow. Such is Life.


----------



## eMacMan

And with the warmer weather and ECs blue skies comes rain.tptptptp Rain on top of snow = Slice.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> And with the warmer weather and ECs blue skies comes rain.tptptptp Rain on top of snow = Slice.


Afternoon, Bob. We had that as well yesterday. Luckily, it is +1C and very sunny to help with some of the ice on the driveway.

How are you today?


----------



## eMacMan

Fine today.

Even with 5°C temps the drive way has become a sheet of ice. Snow melts, hits the colder bare surfaces. Instant icemaker.

Fortunately I still have a pail and a half of road gravel. Liberated from the town supply for just this sort of problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Fine today.
> 
> Even with 5°C temps the drive way has become a sheet of ice. Snow melts, hits the colder bare surfaces. Instant icemaker.
> 
> Fortunately I still have a pail and a half of road gravel. Liberated from the town supply for just this sort of problem.


Sadly, St.John's uses tons of salt on the roads. I don't use it on my driveway. There is an organic product that I use to prevent slips and falls, and hack away at the ice to clear the big spots of potential danger.


----------



## Dr.G.

“We don’t stop playing because we grow old; we grow old because we stop playing.” George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting to be that time of the night again, so I shall say good night to one and all. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall wait for JO to make breakfast, but I shall start the coffee and tea brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cool mint green Ford Edsel in SAP this morning. Would love to have one of those '58s today ........... in mint green condition, of course.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see you were reading SAP early. I thought of you when posting the Just For Laughs video as you always seem to enjoy them. Still don't know how the train missed that car though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute Just for Laughs gag video clip. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I see you were reading SAP early. I thought of you when posting the Just For Laughs video as you always seem to enjoy them. Still don't know how the train missed that car though.


It was so close that it almost looked staged. One second sooner and .............. XX)


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, our evening is just beginning in this part of the country.


----------



## SINC

I was just sitting listening to music tonight (while Ann watched her favourite TV show) and played this oldie. I was reminded of how clearly singers of the era enunciated the very words they sang so there was never any doubt as to their meaning. Marc will likely know this artist, and perhaps a couple more of you. The music is provided by Les Brown and his band of renown:

mystery singer


----------



## SINC

Marc, here is one you might enjoy by Garrison Keillor of the PBS show, "A Prairie Home Companion". I love the show and this song in particular on a cold winter night:

The Electric Heating Pad Song

Who knows, you may even wish to add it to your iTunes collection.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. My guess would be Dinah Shore, but it's only a guess. My mom always had Garrison Keillor on the radio, WNYC (the public broadcasting station in New York in the days before PBS).


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast is being made by JO, so let's enjoy this last day of January for 2012.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. My guess would be Dinah Shore, but it's only a guess. My mom always had Garrison Keillor on the radio, WNYC (the public broadcasting station in New York in the days before PBS).


Morning Marc, the singer in question is actually Doris Day, but you were in the right time frame.


----------



## SINC

Another miid day to enjoy, unusual for the time of year. SAP is up and you just have to watch today's video. What an incredible talent a young man in a shopping mall demonstrates with his violin. He ought to be on stage.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the singer in question is actually Doris Day, but you were in the right time frame.


My wife guessed Doris Day, but I thought that the voice was a bit deeper, leading me to Dinah Shore. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another miid day to enjoy, unusual for the time of year. SAP is up and you just have to watch today's video. What an incredible talent a young man in a shopping mall demonstrates with his violin. He ought to be on stage.


Don, here is a potential SAP clip. Enjoy. Girl Says Any Word Backwards on MSN Video


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a clip that Jeanne should like.
Puppy Growth Time Lapse on MSN Video


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> I was reminded of how clearly singers of the era enunciated the very words they sang so there was never any doubt as to their meaning.


My wife says exactly the same thing, and I agree.

Cheers


----------



## Rps

morning all...just dropped in to say hello.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mohan and Rp. How are you folks today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada insists that we will only get 15cm of snow in total from this storm. I was just listening to someone from EC in the Gander Weather Office saying it was not too bad in St.John's. Since we have already had 25cm and are now in the middle of a raging blizzard, I think that Herb Toms, the EC spokesperson, should try to fly in to St.John's right now. Wait ............ he can't ........... since the airport has just been closed. tptptptptptptptp


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mohan and Rp. How are you folks today?


Existing, Marc. 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Existing, Marc.
> 
> Cheers


Hang in there, mon ami. Things will pick up for you soon. This is my prediction for you, and I am sticking with this story. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pythons wiping out mammals in Everglades, researchers say – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs

Don, more grist for the SAP mill???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. I really ache from all the shoveling (thankfully, the snowblower did most of the really heavy lifting). Still, I have my back deck with over a foot of snow on it and I have to get it off before the next snow comes on Thursday and Saturday. See you all at our pre-Groundhog Day OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO has a fine pre-Groundhog Day OtHD Breakfast for us all ................ it looks like ground groundhog, but he tells me it is some sort of oatmeal. Whatever, welcome to Feb.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, got to use your video of the shipwreck hunters today, also a cute kitty shot called a mother's love, a tale of 'The Boss Man' and a woman says her neighbours windows are melting her Prius. A busy SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall look at SAP once I shovel off the back deck for the doxies. Later ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

It's about time to sit down with some fresh coffee and view SAP. Just finished clearing off the back deck of the knee-deep snow and making the trench in the front yard so the doxies can just go out the front door and walk around the tree looking for just the right spot. Of course, while I was doing all this, they were inside lounging about like doxies. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, any way to include this clip re a 'Cyclone' of sheep surrounding a farmer into SAP (because it's a CBC clip)?

'Cyclone' of sheep surround farmer in viral video - CBC News


----------



## Sonal

That's a lot of shovelling Marc.

We still have no snow in Toronto. Technically it snowed Monday, but then temperatures shot up to 7C yesterday so it melted away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That's a lot of shovelling Marc.
> 
> We still have no snow in Toronto. Technically it snowed Monday, but then temperatures shot up to 7C yesterday so it melted away.


Yes, and more to come. The snow blower is of great help at the end of the driveway, but the back deck and parts of the driveway have to be done by hand since there is no place to blow the snow. 

How are you doing today?


----------



## groovetube

How is everyone.

I'm happy to report that my friend who was tragically run over by the salt truck/snowplow regained consciousness today. It's an unbelievable miracle she survived after having been pinned under the wheels, she lost a leg and her pelvis was pulverized, she was brought in with near full blood loss. We're still praying for her, but her having survived this far is nothing short, of a miracle. It's almost, almost I say, enough to shake my agnostic self.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> How is everyone.
> 
> I'm happy to report that my friend who was tragically run over by the salt truck/snowplow regained consciousness today. It's an unbelievable miracle she survived after having been pinned under the wheels, she lost a leg and her pelvis was pulverized, she was brought in with near full blood loss. We're still praying for her, but her having survived this far is nothing short, of a miracle. It's almost, almost I say, enough to shake my agnostic self.


Evening, Tim. Glad to hear that your friend survived. Maybe miracles do indeed happen for some people. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Wonderful news, Tim. You all must be so relieved.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, any way to include this clip re a 'Cyclone' of sheep surrounding a farmer into SAP (because it's a CBC clip)?
> 
> 'Cyclone' of sheep surround farmer in viral video - CBC News


Got it thanks Marc, it is also on YouTube which puts it in the public domain for use. Nice find.


----------



## SINC

Always glad to hear good news Tim. And that is really good news.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got it thanks Marc, it is also on YouTube which puts it in the public domain for use. Nice find.


Thought you would like it, Don. As the old saying goes, "Always searching, always sharing" .................. or something like that.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> How are you doing today?


Staring down a mound of paperwork, as always. 

Going to talk to my former boss about that job opportunity I mentioned in a few minutes. Now, I have to try and remember everything I used to know about IT and marketing....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Staring down a mound of paperwork, as always.
> 
> Going to talk to my former boss about that job opportunity I mentioned in a few minutes. Now, I have to try and remember everything I used to know about IT and marketing....


Bonne chance, mon amie. You shall do well and make the correct move for your life.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon amie. You shall do well and make the correct move for your life.


Post-talk, and he talked me out of it. And you know, I'm glad he did... it makes a lot more sense for me not to do this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Post-talk, and he talked me out of it. And you know, I'm glad he did... it makes a lot more sense for me not to do this.


If you feel good about this decision then it was the correct decision for you at this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to take the doxies out one last time before it starts to snow. See you all tomorrow for our gala Groundhog Day Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## slipstream

Snowplows are out and about, furnace just came on to start the day, cats are purring and kneading to say they're hungry, dog and wife are pretending to sleep, and the snowblower is silently beckoning from the garage. Kids are downstairs sound asleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

slipstream said:


> Snowplows are out and about, furnace just came on to start the day, cats are purring and kneading to say they're hungry, dog and wife are pretending to sleep, and the snowblower is silently beckoning from the garage. Kids are downstairs sound asleep.


Same here, slipstream ............. except for the cats and kids. -4C with about 10cm of snow down already .......... with more on the way today.  I don't use the snowblower until it gets over 20cm deep ............ which might easily happen at some time this morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Groundhog Day. JO has a special breakfast for us .............. which he claims is NOT groundhog. I am sticking to bagels and cream cheese. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an interesting clip taken of the far side of the moon. SAP content???

NASA - NASA Mission Returns First Video From Moon's Far Side


----------



## Dr.G.

Boost Your WiFi Signal Using Only a Beer Can : Discovery Channel

Don, more SAP grist???


----------



## tilt

groovetube said:


> I'm happy to report that my friend *snip* regained consciousness today.


That is good news Tim. Small victories, one at a time, are still quite encouraging. Good luck to your friend.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, an interesting clip taken of the far side of the moon. SAP content???
> 
> NASA - NASA Mission Returns First Video From Moon's Far Side


It is indeed Marc, merci.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Boost Your WiFi Signal Using Only a Beer Can : Discovery Channel
> 
> Don, more SAP grist???


You bet!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is indeed Marc, merci.


Good to know, Don. As I see these sorts of items I shall pass them on.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet!


Thought you might like this one.  I actually might try it out.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I actually slept in the morning after watching and old Audie Murphy flick until midnight. SAP was late, but better late than never as we feature a radical ne chopper design for aviation buffs, and try to copy a guy's finger movements if you can. Ever had a Sonoran hot dog?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished shoveling and snow blowing my driveway and four other driveways. Luckily, the 22cm of snow was light and easily blow. So, I have done my good deed for the day and now intend to sit down to a nice cup of Sonal Special and relax in SAP. Anyone care to join me for a cup of tea and a freshly baked scone?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Just finished shoveling and snow blowing my driveway and four other driveways. Luckily, the 22cm of snow was light and easily blow. So, I have done my good deed for the day and now intend to sit down to a nice cup of Sonal Special and relax in SAP. Anyone care to join me for a cup of tea and a freshly baked scone?


Thank you Marc, I'd love to join you in tea and a scone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thank you Marc, I'd love to join you in tea and a scone.


Great, coming right up, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"What do most Nobel Laureates, innovative entrepreneurs, artists and performers, well-adjusted children, happy couples and families, and the most successfully adapted mammals have in common? They play enthusiastically throughout their lives." Stuart Brown, Institute of Play


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Great, coming right up, Sonal. How are you today?


Pretty good Marc. How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pretty good Marc. How are you?


Good to hear, Sonal. Stll feeling good about your decision not to take that job? If so, you make the correct choice for yourself.

As for me, I ache all over. I have had to do a great deal of snowblowing and shoveling this past couple of weeks, and my body aches in places I did not know existed. Still, I am losing weight and getting stronger after each snow storm. So, all in all, I am OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Don, this might be a unique SAP item. Flying people potato chips over NYC?????


----------



## groovetube

Hi all, hope everyone is doing well. I continue to get good news regarding my friend, and thanks for the well wishes. 

I have been somewhat busy, though not enough and suddenly I got walloped in both business and music, so I have to cut down some of my forum time. Maybe it's a good thing


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is doing well. I continue to get good news regarding my friend, and thanks for the well wishes.
> 
> I have been somewhat busy, though not enough and suddenly I got walloped in both business and music, so I have to cut down some of my forum time. Maybe it's a good thing


Glad to hear of your good news re your friend, Tim. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Don, I don't think that I would want a cat playing with my iPad2 ............... but this might be something of interest for some SAP viewers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Might even take a hot bath to ease the ache throughout my body. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

I've been away skiing and visiting friends and family in BC and then upon my return, I was temporarily felled by a bout of food poisoning. I am better now though, although it will be awhile before I eat tuna salad again. 


Rp - Glad to hear your news. Hope things are still going well for you. 
Don- I've missed a few SAPs - I'll have to go exploring the archives! Thanks again for your help with the video. 



groovetube said:


> How is everyone.
> 
> I'm happy to report that my friend who was tragically run over by the salt truck/snowplow regained consciousness today. It's an unbelievable miracle she survived after having been pinned under the wheels, she lost a leg and her pelvis was pulverized, she was brought in with near full blood loss. We're still praying for her, but her having survived this far is nothing short, of a miracle. It's almost, almost I say, enough to shake my agnostic self.


I have been wondering how your friend was doing, and I am very happy to hear this update. What a relief for all concerned. I'm sorry about her terrible injuries and wish her the strength to continue her recovery. 



Sonal said:


> Staring down a mound of paperwork, as always.


Good luck with that Sonal. I always lose because the paperwork never blinks.
Now, I just keep my eyes closed to it.


Kacey's ship has left the Amazon and is on the way to Grenada. They should be there by mid/late next week.


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends. 

I hope that everyone is well.
Tim: Sorry to hear about your friend. 
I hope she will get better soon.

I'm home with Liam for the 5th day, him having influenza. 
I'm trying to finish a poetry compilation which will be released in both Swedish
and English with pictures and a few poems read by me.
I'm also making a book with the lyrics to Smiling Politely, containing pics, 
background info on the lyrics and some recording info as well.
I'm releasing one version where the songs will come with the book.
But it's difficult to get anything done taking care of a sick child.

My love life still keeps turning into a mess and I've start thinking
that God believes it's preferable that I stay single.

It's really cold here and I hate it. What snow good for?
Nothing!


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán, nice to see you back with us. Sorry to hear of Liam's illness, but after five days the worst should be over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall put on some fresh coffee while JO makes out TGIF Breakfast.

Kim, sorry to hear of your food poisoning. Thanks for Kacey's pics.
Welcome back, Caman. Sorry to hear about Liam's flu and your love life. Still, your book sounds like a unique undertaking. Good luck, my friend.
Morning, Don. Send some Spring our way. We have loads of snow to send your way.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I sent some spring your way with the lead pics on SAP today, along with a thin ice clip and a circus video that is amazing. I'll pass on your offer of the snow though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I sent some spring your way with the lead pics on SAP today, along with a thin ice clip and a circus video that is amazing. I'll pass on your offer of the snow though.


Great SAP pics of the Thai flowers, Don and those acrobats were amazing on those bikes.

How about if I throuw in some winds of over 100km/h to whip about that snow? That is what is being forecast for overnight. Interested now?


----------



## Dr.G.

No doxie would ever do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No doxie would ever do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


Back in the 70s, my then boss had a Cocker Spaniel who did just that. It would sit balancing the treat for five minutes if he didn't give the release command.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back in the 70s, my then boss had a Cocker Spaniel who did just that. It would sit balancing the treat for five minutes if he didn't give the release command.


Our doxies would not last 5 seconds with that command.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


I'm good, Marc. Just booked a trip to Barcelona.

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm good, Marc. Just booked a trip to Barcelona.
> 
> How are you?


Cool. I never did get to Spain when I was hitch hiking around Europe. I was going to go through southern France to Spain and Portugal, but I doubled back to hitch down to Greece. Have fun. Is this for pleasure or business?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. I never did get to Spain when I was hitch hiking around Europe. I was going to go through southern France to Spain and Portugal, but I doubled back to hitch down to Greece. Have fun. Is this for pleasure or business?


Pleasure. I told Gordan we need a vacation. Then I booked a vacation. Hope he doesn't mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pleasure. I told Gordan we need a vacation. Then I booked a vacation. Hope he doesn't mind.


Hey, if he does not want to go, I will go with you. I can teach from Spain and I'll bring the doxies for protection. So long as there is no snow in Spain, I'm in.


----------



## Dr.G.

This might be a story of interest to Rp. It goes to show that Service Dogs can and do rise to the occasion.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Hey, if he does not want to go, I will go with you. I can teach from Spain and I'll bring the doxies for protection. So long as there is no snow in Spain, I'm in.


Sounds like a plan, Marc. I'll pick you and the doxies up on the way to Europe.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Welcome back Caman - Nice to see you posting here. Sorry about Liam's flu, etc. Hopefully all will be well and good with you soon. I like the sounds of your current projects. Very interesting. 

Sonal - Wow! I hope and think you and Gordon will enjoy Barcelona. We sure did.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds like a plan, Marc. I'll pick you and the doxies up on the way to Europe.


Or, we could travel on my private jet. The Doxie Express fleet had all sizes of jets, and one Executive VIP jet for transcontinental and trans-Atlantic flights. So, we would pick you up in TO and then stop here to get me and the doxies. I have not told Deborah yet, so she might want to come along as well. Is that OK?


----------



## Dr.G.

I used a block of my Shoppers Optimum points to get a vibrating Orbis seat form. It has a built-in heating pad, and it vibrates or throbs (I choose the function) under your thighs, your bum, your lower and middle back up to the shoulder blades. On high, it is like sitting in a seat of a jet that is about to take off. I am so sore from shoveling that this was a treat I gave to myself. Ah ............................... :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Welcome back Caman - Nice to see you posting here. Sorry about Liam's flu, etc. Hopefully all will be well and good with you soon. I like the sounds of your current projects. Very interesting.
> 
> Sonal - Wow! I hope and think you and Gordon will enjoy Barcelona. We sure did.


Afternoon, Kim. It might just be Sonal and yours truly in Barcelon, Madrid, and we might even have a chance to take part in the International Chocolate Festival in Óbidos, Portugal. We shall see.

How are you today?


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Hope to see you tomorrow morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is starting to snow, so I shall take the doxies out one last time. By dawn's early light, I expect about 20cm of snow, so I have to be out there shoveling a path for them. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

I hope you take it slow and easy out in the snow Marc, if you can. That much shoveling can be injurious to the back, not to mention the knees. 

Good night all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a mild Alberta. Meet Patrick Henry Hughes on SAP this morning, a young man who says his disabilities are simply abilities. A rare talent indeed. Now I'm off to get tomorrow's issue done. Later . . .


----------



## SINC

Wow Marc, you seem to be the only spot in the country without sunshine today:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Woke up at 6AM to the sound of someone throwing bricks at our house. Turned out to be the wind gusts of 110+km/h slamming into the house. Since I was up, I went to start to dig out a path for the doxies. We have had about 15cm of snow since midnight, but the drifts were knee deep in places. The worst of the storm is just starting, so I thought I would give it a rest and come inside for another hour or so. If I go outside every hour, I will be able to keep the drifting down where the doxies need to go. The rest of my property will have to wait until Sunday since that is when we shall see a lessening of the wind and snow. 30-50cm of snow is being forecast in total for this time on Sunday, but it's the winds that cause the most problems with drifting. We won't see any sun until next Thursday or Friday if EC is to be believed. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I hope you take it slow and easy out in the snow Marc, if you can. That much shoveling can be injurious to the back, not to mention the knees.
> 
> Good night all.


Thanks for the concern, Kim. Yes, I do back-safe and heart-smart shoveling and snow blowing. Right now, it is just pushing some snow out of the way every hour or so to give the doxies some room to go outside on the back deck. Needless to say, the DO NOT want to go outside in this wind ........ and nor do I. XX)


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it sounds like a good day to batten down the hatches and stay warm by the wood stove. Glad to hear you will wait until tomorrow to tackle the driveways etc. You will be glad you have that snow blower for that job.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, it sounds like a good day to batten down the hatches and stay warm by the wood stove. Glad to hear you will wait until tomorrow to tackle the driveways etc. You will be glad you have that snow blower for that job.


Great minds think alike, Don. Got the woodstove ready to go and we have a few movies we have been wanting to see .......... and lots of popcorn. Amazingly, the plow just came down out street and left a knee deep pile at the end of the driveway. That will be done last sometime tomorrow since no one is venturing outside on the roads today.

How have you been feeling these days?


----------



## SINC

Pretty good Marc, my hip hasn't given me much trouble of late. Had another bad experience yesterday afternoon as I happened to be at the front window when Ann arrived home from babysitting. I watched as she got out of her van and began towards the house when down she went on the cement sidewalk. The frost had heaved a crack in the sidewalk that is now an inch higher than the rest and she tripped on it. She hit her face and cheek on the concrete and the impact sent her glasses flying. I rushed out to help her up and am grateful that she seems no worse for the fall, although the shoulder she injured in her earlier fall, took another blow. I hope she awakens today without any further issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pretty good Marc, my hip hasn't given me much trouble of late. Had another bad experience yesterday afternoon as I happened to be at the front window when Ann arrived home from babysitting. I watched as she got out of her van and began towards the house when down she went on the cement sidewalk. The frost had heaved a crack in the sidewalk that is now an inch higher than the rest and she tripped on it. She hit her face and cheek on the concrete and the impact sent her glasses flying. I rushed out to help her up and am grateful that she seems no worse for the fall, although the shoulder she injured in her earlier fall, took another blow. I hope she awakens today without any further issues.


Sorry to hear of Ann's fall, Don. Hopefully, nothing is broken.


----------



## friend

Good morning Don, Marc and all. 

-11C here, -19C during the night, and sunshine 
through the vail of clouds.
Slept in this morning, since Aiofe was sleeping over
at a friend and Liam is fine playing on his own. I just
listen for trouble and mischief brewing.

Third day with out food has started. I am in waiting for
the lady of my heart to sort out her business and get clear
on if she is going to choose starting up a relationship with me.
There are a lot of variables that affect her decision and I'm not
sure that she will make up her mind the way I would like her to.
We are a perfect match, we really are, but there are other thing
that needs to be assessed too.
I haven't felt like eating, so I've stayed on tea, coffee, water and
consumé for the last 48 hours. Lets call in a fast. 
I'm losing weight anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Glad to hear that Liam is feeling a bit better. 

Sounds as if there is a new lady in your life. Good luck, my friend.

I am slowly losing weight as well with all of my shoveling these past few weeks.


----------



## friend

Here is a petition that we can sign.
It's not only Apple, but I think they should take action.

Apple: Protect Workers Making iPhones in Chinese Factories


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Glad to hear that Liam is feeling a bit better.
> 
> Sounds as if there is a new lady in your life. Good luck, my friend.
> 
> I am slowly losing weight as well with all of my shoveling these past few weeks.


Morning Marc.

He is indeed much better, thanks, so it's school for him on monday 
and hopefully an opening for me to get some work done.

Don: Sorry to hear about Ann.
I hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, how is your writing and music coming along these days?


----------



## friend

Appart from being Florence Nightingdad for a week it's going quite good.
Although concentrating on my poetry, leaving the novel dormant for now.
I've written a few new poems and they are turning out well i think.
Text-wise I'm almost finished with both the Swedish and English compilation.
All I need to do is the layout in iBooks Author and select a few more picture.
Here is one of the new ones (might change a word or two though):

*In the flickering candlelight meanwhile you sleep
I will write you sweet poetry, your life sweet poetry

I will let the words float like butterflies 
in the warm, brisk breeze of a summers day
For centuries, nay eons, people will talk about them verses 
as if they were a golden ring on the hand of eternity
and you the diamond of timeless happiness within

The words will move like a sigh of a rose that tells us love 
with the fragrance of its dreams
They will proclaim your beauty legendary, you wit desirable
and have your kindness carved in marble to a memory immortal

Love will know thy name, joy will admire you and gratitude 
will always be in your debt
Sadness destroyed by your presence and far beyond that
Tears turn into laughter, hurt into song and loneliness 
can no more linger at the gates of man

Thank you dear princess
And goodnight
*


----------



## Rps

morning all. Don, hope Ann will recover from her fall without any ill effects. Marc, we have no snow here and this week it has been hovering between 8 and 14C.....never had such a warm, if that is the term, winter. 
Caman, nice lines, glad to see all is well with you. Out car hunting today....that should be fun. What i want is a four door Aston Martin that holds lots of junk, gets 58 mpg,never breaksdown and costs around $19,000....should be easy to find


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Appart from being Florence Nightingdad for a week it's going quite good.
> Although concentrating on my poetry, leaving the novel dormant for now.
> I've written a few new poems and they are turning out well i think.
> Text-wise I'm almost finished with both the Swedish and English compilation.
> All I need to do is the layout in iBooks Author and select a few more picture.
> Here is one of the new ones (might change a word or two though):
> 
> *In the flickering candlelight meanwhile you sleep
> I will write you sweet poetry, your life sweet poetry
> 
> I will let the words float like butterflies
> in the warm, brisk breeze of a summers day
> For centuries, nay eons, people will talk about them verses
> as if they were a golden ring on the hand of eternity
> and you the diamond of timeless happiness within
> 
> The words will move like a sigh of a rose that tells us love
> with the fragrance of its dreams
> They will proclaim your beauty legendary, you wit desirable
> and have your kindness carved in marble to a memory immortal
> 
> Love will know thy name, joy will admire you and gratitude
> will always be in your debt
> Sadness destroyed by your presence and far beyond that
> Tears turn into laughter, hurt into song and loneliness
> can no more linger at the gates of man
> 
> Thank you dear princess
> And goodnight
> *


Really good, Caman. The ending sounds a bit like Hamlet ("Good-night, sweet prince; And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.") I don't have Lion on Deborah's iMac, so we can't download the app for iBook Author. She is worried about what a Lion download will do to her files.

So, who is this princess in your life that is causing you not to eat???


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. Don, hope Ann will recover from her fall without any ill effects. Marc, we have no snow here and this week it has been hovering between 8 and 14C.....never had such a warm, if that is the term, winter.
> Caman, nice lines, glad to see all is well with you. Out car hunting today....that should be fun. What i want is a four door Aston Martin that holds lots of junk, gets 58 mpg,never breaksdown and costs around $19,000....should be easy to find


Afternoon, Rp. I could send you some snow. Even with the snow I shall be sending to Don for some sunshine, we have plenty left over. In the past 60 days we have received just over 7 feet of snow. This is way below our average for this time of year, but we have plenty to spare if you want some winter fun. Interested?

Good luck with the search for a car. Paix, mon ami.

Give my best to Tovah and MabBelle.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Caman - Pleasant prose indeed! Keep it going! Happy to hear Liam is on the mend. 

Marc- Glad you have the strategies for tacking that continual dump of snow you've been experiencing. Are you still maintaining the neighbor's walks as well? Eeesh.

Rp - The Aston Martin should be 4WD too! Good luck hunting your next wheels! 

Don - Sorry to hear of Ann's fall. Ouch! Off to check of SAP soon! It sure is sunny here in Calgary!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Marc- Glad you have the strategies for tacking that continual dump of snow you've been experiencing. Are you still maintaining the neighbor's walks as well? Eeesh.
> !


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, we had a break in the snow for about an hour so I rushed outside to use my snowblower and the direction of the wind (a constant 75km/h blow from the NW) to do our driveway and the driveways of the two single moms. Now, the winds are picking up and the snow is back to blizzard conditions. At least I was able to get the first 20cm cleared away and will tackle the other 20+cm of snow tomorrow morning. 

Any new word from Kacey?


----------



## KC4

Sheesh.. The snow is just not letting up for you, Marc. If I was there I'd help you with it... It goes faster working as a team....as long as we're not throwing the snow onto the places the other has just cleared! 

No news from Kacey directly, but the news from CAF administration is that they are doing some real hard sailing - high winds and very rough seas right now where they are. I'm glad Kacey is not prone to seasickness...but a few of the newer kids may be really suffering these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sheesh.. The snow is just not letting up for you, Marc. If I was there I'd help you with it... It goes faster working as a team....as long as we're not throwing the snow onto the places the other has just cleared!
> 
> No news from Kacey directly, but the news from CAF administration is that they are doing some real hard sailing - high winds and very rough seas right now where they are. I'm glad Kacey is not prone to seasickness...but a few of the newer kids may be really suffering these days.


Well, wish Kacey a bon voyage for me when you speak with her next time.

Actually, when I am using my snowblower, it is best if everyone just stays inside, especially in these winds. I can see about five feet in front of me when the snow is blowing every which way, and I don't want to bump into a person.

It is getting worse now than it was this morning when these clips were taken.

Windy storm whips into eastern Newfoundland - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

I am going to have a hot shower and then a nap.


----------



## KC4

Hmm. Something very disappointing is going on across the street. 

My elderly neighbor seems to be cutting down all of his massive and beautiful spruce trees. Huge 50-60 ft tall beauties - all 8 of them that circle his corner property. 

I (coincidentally) shovel his walks for him and I always admire the trees and tell him so when he comes out to thank me. He never mentioned that he was thinking of removing them. 

The sound of the saw and mulcher is heart breaking.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hmm. Something very disappointing is going on across the street.
> 
> My elderly neighbor seems to be cutting down all of his massive and beautiful spruce trees. Huge 50-60 ft tall beauties - all 8 of them that circle his corner property.
> 
> I (coincidentally) shovel his walks for him and I always admire the trees and tell him so when he comes out to thank me. He never mentioned that he was thinking of removing them.
> 
> The sound of the saw and mulcher is heart breaking.


Kim, are you allowed to do that in Calgary? Here in St.John's, the city owns all the trees within 8 feet of the curb, and you have to get a permit to do more than just cut a few limbs off of a tree.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, are you allowed to do that in Calgary? Here in St.John's, the city owns all the trees within 8 feet of the curb, and you have to get a permit to do more than just cut a few limbs off of a tree.


Good question. I know that we are not allowed to even trim the large elm in our front yard because it's a city planted tree. 
Those spruce were obviously planted by the homeowner, but many are definitely within the city ROW. 

I want to go over and find out WTH is going on, but it's a huge commotion over there right now with saws, mulchers and trucks and men...and really, it's none of my business. 

It's shocking to see how fast this team has decimated the trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good question. I know that we are not allowed to even trim the large elm in our front yard because it's a city planted tree.
> Those spruce were obviously planted by the homeowner, but many are definitely within the city ROW.
> 
> I want to go over and find out WTH is going on, but it's a huge commotion over there right now with saws, mulchers and trucks and men...and really, it's none of my business.
> 
> It's shocking to see how fast this team has decimated the trees.


Very sad, Kim. "I think that I shall never see a poem lovely as a tree ....."


----------



## SINC

Can't say I am surprised about the Spruce trees getting hacked. They are the single worst tree a person can have on their property. They grow too fast, too large and kill all grass and plant life within a two feet diameter of their bough spread. Their root system runs both above and below ground and strangles anything that tries to grow anywhere near them and gets into water and sewer lines to boot. And then there is the mess from sticky sap and pine cones that fall everywhere. Our street was littered with hundreds of them and over the past 10 years, all but one have been felled by disgusted homeowners who finally have some flowers and grass again. The city will no longer plant spruce trees and now only use elms and maples.


----------



## KC4

I know Don, spruce trees can be a maintenance issue, and perhaps my elderly neighbor realized that he just couldn't do it anymore (actually, he had had stopped maintaining them a while back).

But I personally thought they were worth the mess...like pets...they are extra work, but so rewarding in other ways. The Spruce Trees' crime must have just been that they were doing a good job being Spruce trees. They were absolutely beautiful trees and if I could have adopted them all somehow, I would have. 

I'm finding the sounds of the destruction so distressing ...men shouting, trees cracking, machines growling and whining....it's like the army from hell has risen to my street and are wreaking supreme havoc. I can't watch, but I can't help looking. I feel like I must be their witness. 

Yes, I know I'm being overly sentimental about these trees, but I (for one, any maybe the only one) thought that they were special.


----------



## KC4

.......and now, deafening silence. The army from hell has finally departed.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> .......and now, deafening silence. The army from hell has finally departed.


And with them the sinful behaviour of tree abuse.


----------



## SINC

That's one way to change the view out your window is perhaps the bright side to the story.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> .......and now, deafening silence. The army from hell has finally departed.





friend said:


> And with them the sinful behaviour of tree abuse.


Sorry to hear of this end result, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went to have a nap at about 330PM and just woke up about 20 minutes ago. It is still snowing and the plows have dumped another huge load at the end of the driveway, but that shall wait until tomorrow morning. My body aches. The bright side ........... if there is a bright side ............. is that I am getting good exercise for muscle tone and cardio, as well as losing weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

When people say we have too many doxies, we can show them this clip. 

Lasquite's Saint Bernards 2011 - YouTube


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Really good, Caman. The ending sounds a bit like Hamlet ("Good-night, sweet prince; And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.") I don't have Lion on Deborah's iMac, so we can't download the app for iBook Author. She is worried about what a Lion download will do to her files.
> 
> So, who is this princess in your life that is causing you not to eat???


Well spotted Marc.
I was adding a wee bit of 1600-century romanticism to it.
I build a set, in my head, having a young Shakespearian man sitting at his desk 
writing to his sweetheart or wife and combined it with my own contemporary experience 
of love and romance. There is also a reference to an Irish trad. song in there too: Carrickfergus. "And in Kilkenny it is recorded on marble stone as black as ink".
It worked out rather well I think and isn't all that conventional in its style.

The lady in question must unfortunately remain my secret until I know her intentions.
I'm somewhat superstitious about telling before I know where things are heading.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> When people say we have too many doxies, we can show them this clip.
> 
> Lasquite's Saint Bernards 2011 - YouTube


Why only 42 St. Bernards?
Why not 43?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Why only 42 St. Bernards?
> Why not 43?


Well, you would have to ask that owner. Still, the most we ever had in this house was 8 adults and 6 puppies. We are not down to four, with three adults and one puppy.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Well spotted Marc.
> I was adding a wee bit of 1600-century romanticism to it.
> I build a set, in my head, having a young Shakespearian man sitting at his desk
> writing to his sweetheart or wife and combined it with my own contemporary experience
> of love and romance. There is also a reference to an Irish trad. song in there too: Carrickfergus. "And in Kilkenny it is recorded on marble stone as black as ink".
> It worked out rather well I think and isn't all that conventional in its style.
> 
> The lady in question must unfortunately remain my secret until I know her intentions.
> I'm somewhat superstitious about telling before I know where things are heading.


Yes, by all mean do NOT break your code of silence until her intentions are fully known to you. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, by all mean do NOT break your code of silence until her intentions are fully known to you. Good luck, my friend.


Thank you my friend.
This is a painful wait like ever know one.
I wish I could take off now to meet her. 
It would all be settled straight way then.
We haven't met in person, but I told her that
she would only need to take my hands and
look into my eyes to be certain. This I know
and i think she know too. But wheels must turn.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you my friend.
> This is a painful wait like ever know one.
> I wish I could take off now to meet her.
> It would all be settled straight way then.
> We haven't met in person, but I told her that
> she would only need to take my hands and
> look into my eyes to be certain. This I know
> and i think she know too. But wheels must turn.


Another long distance relationship? Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Another long distance relationship? Good luck, my friend.


We solely speaking English at home
and I don't like mixing in Swedish in a conversation
if I absolutely don't to. That's the main reason for
fishing foreign waters.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> We solely speaking English at home
> and I don't like mixing in Swedish in a conversation
> if I absolutely don't to. That's the main reason for
> fishing foreign waters.


Well, "good fishing", my friend. Glad you are back here in The Shang as well.


----------



## tilt

friend said:


> Why only 42 St. Bernards?
> Why not 43?


Because 43 is not the meaning of Life 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Because 43 is not the meaning of Life
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, I see that you are a follower of Kabbalah Numerology. Kabbalah is associated with the Jewish form of mysticism. What is your "meaning of Life" number? For me, it is 7 and 13 -- my personal yin and yang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. JO is out shoveling my driveway so I thought I would make Sunday Brunch. It will be a Giant brunch, served in Super Bowls. This evening, we will be able to root for the Giants since we won't want to eat anything else for the rest of the day once we down this morning meal which has ALL of your favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see you were able to slip in the NYC "flying people" clip I sent to you. Kudos. Loved that clip on the grapes drying up. Not sure if we shall put that on the menu at The Cafe Chez Marc, but it was interesting to watch the time lapse.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Much Ado About Nothing" ?!?!  Poor Spot. :-(XX)


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I trust that snow blower was put to good use this morning. SAP's up with a yarn about Ol' Spot, a mini clip on making raisins and who knew there were people flying around New York City? Big sports day for me with the Phoenix golf tourney and the Super Bowl too. Will just grab a coffee for now and leave room for a big roast of beef later in the day. 

Just an update on my weight loss program: January 1 - 216 pounds Feb 1 - 198 pounds, so 18 pounds gone in 31 days. Yesterday's intake: breakfast: single slice of whole wheat toast with Becel, an eight oz. glass of V-8 juice and a black coffee. Lunch: A 10 oz mug of Leek soup with a single slice of crusty white bread with Becel and half a fresh pear. Supper: A six oz. chunk of soft white cheese, six whole wheat crackers, a small plate of salad and a handful of grapes with two oz. of dark chocolate for dessert. Did I mention the three light beers during the golf tourney?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on the weigh loss, Don. That is a great deal of weight in just a month. I don't think I could survive and do all the snow shoveling on just that intake, however. I need to get south of 200 pounds myself. About 34 to go. 

Can't use the snowblower before 8AM and no sense taking it out until it stops snowing sometime this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to include the 6 oz. portion of yogurt with half a banana as a mid morning pick-me-up. Saturdays are the only day I consume so little Marc. All other days I have a full supper, but am careful not to exceed 4 oz. of protein as per my heart-smart diet. I am so used to a chunk of meat the size of a deck of playing cards now that it is easy and I feel full. That "deck of playing cards trick" for meat size was given me by the original dietician after my heart attack nearly a dozen years ago now. I fill up on veggies each night, my favs being broccoli, spinach, cauliflower, green and yellow beans, and salads with lettuce, celery, tomatoes and radish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, salads have been my lunch for the past couple of weeks. I build around a can of tuna and then get creative.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all.

Don: I hope Ann is feeling better now.
Marc: Thanks for brunch, but I have to pass.
Not eating yet. Fourth foodless day starting here.
I know it's a wee bit odd, but I can't eat when I'm sad
and I'll be sad until I know if "thunderbirds are go".


----------



## SINC

Camán, Ann is feeling better although she did develop a shiner and now has a black right eye. Her shoulder continues to be sore as well, so the Tylenol bottle is being rattled a few times a day.  I sure hope she doesn't tell the neighbours I was responsible.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, salads have been my lunch for the past couple of weeks. I build around a can of tuna and then get creative.


I have an awful time with tuna Marc. Ann loves the stuff and I do have it in a sandwich to please her, but if not for a healthy dose of ketchup, I simply could not get it down. Yuk!

I love all other fish, so why tuna is so repulsive to me is a mystery, but it remains so.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc, Don and all.
> 
> Don: I hope Ann is feeling better now.
> Marc: Thanks for brunch, but I have to pass.
> Not eating yet. Fourth foodless day starting here.
> I know it's a wee bit odd, but I can't eat when I'm sad
> and I'll be sad until I know if "thunderbirds are go".


Morning, Caman. Hopefully, thunderbirds shall be away soon for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have an awful time with tuna Marc. Ann loves the stuff and I do have it in a sandwich to please her, but if not for a healthy dose of ketchup, I simply could not get it down. Yuk!
> 
> I love all other fish, so why tuna is so repulsive to me is a mystery, but it remains so.


Interesting, Don. My sister could only take tuna with ketchup, whereas I like mayo.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Mohan, I see that you are a follower of Kabbalah Numerology. Kabbalah is associated with the Jewish form of mysticism. What is your "meaning of Life" number? For me, it is 7 and 13 -- my personal yin and yang.


Er... sorry to burst your bubble Marc. You give me too much credit. My comment was referring to The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy - the Ultimate Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, The Universe, and Everything being 42. 

However, I have noticed a weird pattern in my life. Anything significant in my life either totals up to 8 or 4. 8 for all the good things and 4 for all the bad things.

My house numbers at my various addresses so far have always added to 8, I was born on the 8th, I lost all my jobs on dates totalling to 4, my first wedding day was on the 13th, my father died on 22nd, and numerous other examples to mention.

Cheers


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning everyone - are newbies welcome in the Shangri-la Clubhouse?


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Just an update on my weight loss program: January 1 - 216 pounds Feb 1 - 198 pounds, so 18 pounds gone in 31 days.


Congratulations Don! My turn: I was 246 lbs on Jan 1, Feb 1 I was 234. 



SINC said:


> ...but am careful not to exceed 4 oz. of protein as per my heart-smart diet. I am so used to a chunk of meat the size of a deck of playing cards now that it is easy and I feel full....*SNIP*... I fill up on veggies each night, my favs being broccoli, spinach, cauliflower, green and yellow beans, and salads with lettuce, celery, tomatoes and radish.


I am not anal about the deck of cards size, but do try to keep it to somewhere in that neighbourhood. Re. veggies and rabbit food, I avoid anything that grows underground; and avoid any fruit (tomatoes), all because of the sugars (fructose and starch). 

The difference is that I do add nice yummy fat like olive oil or butter. The fat provides the feeling of satiety and eliminates cravings.

Plus, I do not load up on the salad and veggies either - I limit those too to a cup or two max.



Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, Don. My sister could only take tuna with ketchup, whereas I like mayo.


I too do not like ketchup - never did, even as a child. I too prefer mayo, even on my fries (when I used to eat potatoes). I still remember an exchange I had when I visited my first ever MacDonald's in the US (having lived in Europe and the UK before that) and asking for mayo with my fries - the chick behind the counter said in a very condescending and loud tone "Mayo???? Who takes mayo with fries, you take ketchup!"

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

tilt said:


> However, I have noticed a weird pattern in my life. Anything significant in my life either totals up to 8 or 4. 8 for all the good things and 4 for all the bad things.
> 
> My house numbers at my various addresses so far have always added to 8, I was born on the 8th, I lost all my jobs on dates totalling to 4, my first wedding day was on the 13th, my father died on 22nd, and numerous other examples to mention.
> 
> Cheers


Interesting.... in Chinese culture, 8 is considered very lucky, and 4 very unlucky. 



javaqueen said:


> Good morning everyone - are newbies welcome in the Shangri-la Clubhouse?


Of course they are javaqueen. Welcome to the Shang. Can I get you a cup of coffee?


----------



## javaqueen

ooh........coffee..........black please  and thanks Sonal *cheers*


----------



## tilt

javaqueen said:


> Good morning everyone - are newbies welcome in the Shangri-la Clubhouse?


Everyone is welcome here JQ! And we are comfortable using our real names here, so if you feel like it, you too may do so. 

Here, let me introduce you: Hey everyone, meet JQ. JQ, everyone.

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Sonal said:


> Interesting.... in Chinese culture, 8 is considered very lucky, and 4 very unlucky.


Er... I heard that 8 is a terrible number for the Chinese, not a good number. A colleague of mine bought a yet-to-be-constructed house from a developer - and he got assigned door number 224, and had to jump through a lot of municipal hoops to get his plot renumbered to something else.

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

tilt said:


> Er... I heard that 8 is a terrible number for the Chinese, not a good number. A colleague of mine bought a yet-to-be-constructed house from a developer - and he got assigned door number 224, and had to jump through a lot of municipal hoops to get his plot renumbered to something else.
> 
> Cheers


Well it ends in 4.  I don't think numbers in Chinese culture look at totals, so much as the actual numerals.

8's lucky according to wiki,
Numbers in Chinese culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Er... sorry to burst your bubble Marc. You give me too much credit. My comment was referring to The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy - the Ultimate Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, The Universe, and Everything being 42.
> 
> However, I have noticed a weird pattern in my life. Anything significant in my life either totals up to 8 or 4. 8 for all the good things and 4 for all the bad things.
> 
> My house numbers at my various addresses so far have always added to 8, I was born on the 8th, I lost all my jobs on dates totalling to 4, my first wedding day was on the 13th, my father died on 22nd, and numerous other examples to mention.
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. We shall make you a Jewish mystic yet. 

How is Life treating you today?

Kudos on your weight loss since the new year.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning everyone - are newbies welcome in the Shangri-la Clubhouse?


Always, javaqueen. We go by first names here if you want. I am Marc, of The Cafe Chez Marc, although no one owns the Shangri-la Clubhouse. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> ooh........coffee..........black please  and thanks Sonal *cheers*


Your first cup of coffee is always free at The Cafe Chez Marc, javaqueen. We serve the finest blends of coffee and tea ............... as in our world famous herbal tea -- The Sonal Special. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Er... I heard that 8 is a terrible number for the Chinese, not a good number. A colleague of mine bought a yet-to-be-constructed house from a developer - and he got assigned door number 224, and had to jump through a lot of municipal hoops to get his plot renumbered to something else.
> 
> Cheers


8 is a good number for the Japanese I am told -- hachi.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Guess that tenant will be staying in your building now that there is no strike.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Guess that tenant will be staying in your building now that there is no strike.


He was staying anyway. But I dream of the day that he's gone. 

I'm trying to settle down to write today. Gordan's busy working on a presentation, so every now and then I look over and see strange diagrams and mathematical symbols on his monitor.

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> He was staying anyway. But I dream of the day that he's gone.
> 
> I'm trying to settle down to write today. Gordan's busy working on a presentation, so every now and then I look over and see strange diagrams and mathematical symbols on his monitor.
> 
> How are you?


Sorry to hear about the tenant, good to hear about the writing.

I am sore from all the shoveling and snowblowing yesterday and today. I am done now for the day and plan to grade a bit and relax with Deborah and the doxies.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Camán, Ann is feeling better although she did develop a shiner and now has a black right eye. Her shoulder continues to be sore as well, so the Tylenol bottle is being rattled a few times a day.  I sure hope she doesn't tell the neighbours I was responsible.


I happy to hear that.
Give her a big hugh from me. 

Yes, that is a problem, especially meeting people one don't know.
I don't like when people think they know exactly what has happen and 
give you the evil eye. Like when a child cries and they just know that you 
have done to that poor child, and the bad thing was "no chocolate before 
dinner" or something similar well parented. tptptptp


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, Don. My sister could only take tuna with ketchup, whereas I like mayo.


I think they just took off. 
News on now, tell you later.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I think they just took off.
> News on now, tell you later.


Fly, thunderbird, fly ............................ :love2::love2:


----------



## friend

Well, here it is.
I have made acquaintance with a wonderful woman from Houston, Texas.
She is an artist, mainly body painting for photo sessions, but work also as a teacher and doula.
She has 2 lovely children, a boy who's 11 and a girl who is 7 which fit in very well with Aiofe and Ciarán.
We seem to be exceptionally well suited for each other and have so many things in common and share
the same view on both big and small issues and question in life. She is just out of a fail relationship, so 
we are going to take it easy and be friends to learn more about each other and enjoy each others company,
but there is a mutual attraction, both spiritual and personal and we both like the other one looks.
I hope to be able to go to Houston later this spring to see them, and they might be able to come her for the 
summer, but we haven't spoken about that yet, so we will see. But so far so good.
And if all goes well..... I think this the one, since this time it's more than just desire. 
It's friendship and being soul mates. She makes me happy just being in the world.  :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

I am happy for you, Caman. Remember, to bring her a single yellow rose on your first encounter. Trust me, she will really appreciate this gesture. Just ask Kim, who lived in Houston, Texas.


----------



## Dr.G.

High Tea is ready whenever it is 4PM where you are located. Anyone interested? We also have a variety of scones and assorted baked goods.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I am happy for you, Caman. Remember, to bring her a single yellow rose on your first encounter. Trust me, she will really appreciate this gesture. Just ask Kim, who lived in Houston, Texas.


I will. Thanks for the tip. 
But first I have to gently go towards that encounter. 
Smooth talker me, should take too long. :lmao:


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Always, javaqueen. We go by first names here if you want. I am Marc, of The Cafe Chez Marc, although no one owns the Shangri-la Clubhouse. Welcome to the thread.


thanks Marc, my name is Kim - very nice to be here 



Dr.G. said:


> Your first cup of coffee is always free at The Cafe Chez Marc, javaqueen. We serve the finest blends of coffee and tea ............... as in our world famous herbal tea -- The Sonal Special. Enjoy.


why thank you so kindly Marc, love my coffee for sure


----------



## friend

javaqueen said:


> thanks Marc, my name is Kim - very nice to be here
> why thank you so kindly Marc, love my coffee for sure


Greetings Kim. 
I'm Camán the local jester and bard. 
(pron. kamAAn)
Welcome to the Shang.


----------



## SINC

Hi Kim II as I will refer to you, as we have a Kim (Screen name KC4) already. I am Don.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Hi Kim II as I will refer to you, as we have a Kim (Screen name KC4) already. I am Don.


Who shall from now on be named Don Oh 1. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## javaqueen

you can call me Kim II or Java if that is easier  no problem and no insult either way. 

Thanks for the welcome everyone


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I will. Thanks for the tip.
> But first I have to gently go towards that encounter.
> Smooth talker me, should take too long. :lmao:


Very wise, Caman. Very wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks Marc, my name is Kim - very nice to be here
> 
> 
> 
> why thank you so kindly Marc, love my coffee for sure


Hello, Kim. Welcome officially to The Shang, as we call the Shangri-la Clubhouse. Care must be taken not to bring politics into the Clubhouse thread, since there are other threads for this, and this is the oasis from those threads. As well, take care not to step on the dachshunds (aka doxies) as they scamper about the Clubhouse. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> you can call me Kim II or Java if that is easier  no problem and no insult either way.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome everyone


How about Java Kim, Kim? Is that acceptable to you?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Very wise, Caman. Very wise.


I have to be, she is a treasure indeed.
This is Vonetta in front of two of her paintings.
I can but smile and I feel so happy when I look at her. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I have to be, she is a treasure indeed.
> This is Vonetta in front of two of her paintings.
> I can but smile and I feel so happy when I look at her. :love2:


Did you forget to post her picture ............... or am I missing something?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Did you forget to post her picture ............... or am I missing something?


I see the pictures now, Caman. Merci. A fine looking lady.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I see the pictures now, Caman. Merci. A fine looking lady.


Thank you mon ami. 
And smart and funny too.
I love her smile and I intend to make her smile a lot.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And smart and funny too.
> I love her smile and I intend to make her smile a lot.


A great combination, Caman. You deserve a bit of happiness in your life just now.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> A great combination, Caman. You deserve a bit of happiness in your life just now.


I think so too.
Thanks.

Time for a trip to Sandman country.
See you tomorrow. 
Give my best to Deborah.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Hello, Kim. Welcome officially to The Shang, as we call the Shangri-la Clubhouse. Care must be taken not to bring politics into the Clubhouse thread, since there are other threads for this, and this is the oasis from those threads. As well, take care not to step on the dachshunds (aka doxies) as they scamper about the Clubhouse. Paix, mon amie.


Love the puppies 



Dr.G. said:


> How about Java Kim, Kim? Is that acceptable to you?


java Kim is absolutely acceptable to me


----------



## javaqueen

friend said:


> I have to be, she is a treasure indeed.
> This is Vonetta in front of two of her paintings.
> I can but smile and I feel so happy when I look at her. :love2:


beautiful pictures and a beautiful smile


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I think so too.
> Thanks.
> 
> Time for a trip to Sandman country.
> See you tomorrow.
> Give my best to Deborah.


I shall. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Love the puppies
> 
> 
> 
> java Kim is absolutely acceptable to me


Yes, the doxies have been in The Shang since the first posting. They are a mainstay. That is Gidget and Maggie from our last litter in August. We kept Maggie and sent Gidget to a show home in Montreal. 

So, java Kim it is. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Welcome to the Shang java Kim! 
I am Kim or KC. (I'm happy with and accustomed to both names) 

Caman - Great news and pics. Best wishes! 

Good night Marc - I hope you are not worn out from snow work at all. Icy you've blown this prop stand and called it a day.


----------



## javaqueen

KC4 said:


> Welcome to the Shang java Kim!
> I am Kim or KC. (I'm happy with and accustomed to both names)
> 
> Caman - Great news and pics. Best wishes!
> 
> Good night Marc - I hope you are not worn out from snow work at all. Icy you've blown this prop stand and called it a day.


Thanks Kim it is nice to be here, can't wait to get to know everyone on the site


----------



## friend

Good morning me friends.

JavaKim, Marc and Kim: Thank you. 
I will go slow and we will see how it goes. 

I thought I let Marc sleep in, so I have prepared a breakfast with fresh bread, coffee, tea, yogurt and porridge.
Fresh fruit and juice as well. Enjoy.

Liam is home today too. I hope I'll get some work done anyway.
.............................

_Praise and thanksgiving be unto Providence that out of all the realities in existence He has chosen the
reality of man and has honored it with intellect and wisdom, the two most luminous lights in either world. 
Through the agency of this great endowment, He has in every epoch cast on the mirror of
creation new and wonderful configurations.
If we look objectively upon the world of being, it will become apparent that from age to age, 
the temple of existence has continually been embellished with a fresh grace, and
distinguished with an ever-varying splendor, deriving from wisdom and the power of thought._
‘Abdu’l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good night Marc - I hope you are not worn out from snow work at all. Icy you've blown this prop stand and called it a day.


Morning, Kim. I am a bit worn out, but I had to replace a couple of three year old shovels that were worn out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for breakfast. Besides having a friend here in The Shang, it is SO VERY GOOD to have someone who gets up earlier than I do to prepare breakfast for us all. You are a good friend and a good cook. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Due to the Super Bowl win of my NY Giants, all tabs at The Cafe Chez Marc will be whiped out, so that you all may start anew. As well, cabs will be provided at The Hair of the Doxie Den free of charge for the rest of 2012. We do not want anyone in our family drinking and driving.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone - I knew I smelled coffee  thanks


----------



## javaqueen

So glad that your Giants won the game last night Marc


----------



## friend

Coffee?
Me, me, me, me..... 
Thank you.


----------



## javaqueen

Which cup would you like??


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone - I knew I smelled coffee  thanks





javaqueen said:


> So glad that your Giants won the game last night Marc


Yes, Caman made breakfast so I brewed fresh tea and coffee. A cup coming right up. Only problem will be getting the cup away from Maggie. She likes the ehMacLand cup.

Yes, I have been a Giants fan (both football and baseball) since the early 50s growing up in New York City.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Which cup would you like??


Great. I shall use one of your cups rather than taking the ehMacLand cup from Maggie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Coffee?
> Me, me, me, me.....
> Thank you.


No problem, my friend. I shall use one of java Kim's cups.


----------



## Rps

morning all, just making a cup of WWB. Sunny here with no snow again. Didn't watch the Super Bore, but my Pats seemed destined to lose to the Giants. Off for me second round of car hunting......everyone have a good day.

Hello Java Queen, welcome to the Shang, I'm Rp.


----------



## friend

Nice.
I'll use this one please. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nice.
> I'll use this one please. :clap:


A solid gold bathtub should be used for bathing, and not for coffee.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> A solid gold bathtub should be used for bathing, and not for coffee.


I beg you pardon, it is bronze indeed that one is. 
And I do have a straw, as big as an elephants trunk, thank you very much.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Boy, did I ever sleep in this morning. didn't wake up until nearly 6:20, two hours later than normal. It couldn't possibly have been due to the fact we had company over and had a few beers and killed a bottle of red over a fine roast beef dinner, could it?

SAP was late this morning, but better late than never as they say. Our video of the day is about a couple of strippers, but that's all I have to say about it.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> morning all, just making a cup of WWB. Sunny here with no snow again. Didn't watch the Super Bore, but my Pats seemed destined to lose to the Giants. Off for me second round of car hunting......everyone have a good day.
> 
> Hello Java Queen, welcome to the Shang, I'm Rp.


Morning Rp good luck on the car hunting I hear they can be quite scarce this time of year


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I beg you pardon, it is bronze indeed that one is.
> And I do have a straw, as big as an elephants trunk, thank you very much.


Bronze??? I would have thought gold was appropriate for a Thunderbird.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. An amazing clip of those strippers.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Java Kim--just FYI, my real name is actually Sonal. (I know, original.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all, just making a cup of WWB. Sunny here with no snow again. Didn't watch the Super Bore, but my Pats seemed destined to lose to the Giants. Off for me second round of car hunting......everyone have a good day.
> 
> Hello Java Queen, welcome to the Shang, I'm Rp.


Afternoon, Rp. Sorry about the Pats losing to my NY Giants in the Super Bowl. Good luck on your car hunt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Is Gordon coming with us to Spain?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Is Gordon coming with us to Spain?


I'm afraid Gordan has taken your ticket, Marc. You will have to make your own way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm afraid Gordan has taken your ticket, Marc. You will have to make your own way.


No problem. We shall all meet you there. Will you be flying Air Canada or via Doxie Express? I guess that is a decision you two have to make, but First Class on Air Canada is like steerage on the transatlantic ships that immigrants took to get to NYC when compared to the VIP Executive Class on Doxie Express.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

After my training session this morning, I thought I'd treat myself to a cup of Tim Horton's.
I was waiting in the drive through line, one car behind the service window when I noticed mud splashed up on the walls of the building. 

I wondered how anyone could get going fast enough through a drive through lane to splash mud up that high. As I pulled forward, it struck me what the explanation might be, so I asked the attendant to confirm. 

Yes, that's old coffee that people toss out of their window before getting more! They have to wash that down regularly. Ugh. What the Haibut is wrong with people? I wouldn't even consider doing that!


----------



## friend

Evening everyone. 
We are having a 19-days feast here
at our house at 7:00PM. 

Se ye later.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> After my training session this morning, I thought I'd treat myself to a cup of Tim Horton's.
> I was waiting in the drive through line, one car behind the service window when I noticed mud splashed up on the walls of the building.
> 
> I wondered how anyone could get going fast enough through a drive through lane to splash mud up that high. As I pulled forward, it struck me what the explanation might be, so I asked the attendant to confirm.
> 
> Yes, that's old coffee that people toss out of their window before getting more! They have to wash that down regularly. Ugh. What the Haibut is wrong with people? I wouldn't even consider doing that!


Yuk. We are proud to say that not a single drop of tea of coffee was ever spilled in The Cafe Chez Marc, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening everyone.
> We are having a 19-days feast here
> at our house at 7:00PM.
> 
> Se ye later.


A feast of 19 days? What is the holiday, Caman?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> A feast of 19 days? What is the holiday, Caman?


It a feast held on the 1st day of every bahái month. (we have 19 months in a year)
We listen to music, read a few prayer, sin a few song and sometime 
people perform, like today when Siobhán and Hanna played and sang for us,
The we take care of some bahái issues, if there are any.
After we have tea, coffee and cake or eat food depending on when and where
the feast is held. It can be a small feast or in some bahái communities several
hounded of people might attend. Everyone is welcome and you don't need to
be a bahái to attend.


----------



## SINC

Got some good news on our son Matt's condition. His tests on Friday were excellent and he was declared free of his kidney disease and he only has to stay on regular meds to keep things under control. The chemo was successful in halting the progress and the doc says his chances are very good that they got it all. What a relief.


----------



## friend

Great news Don. :clap::clap::clap:
I'm very happy for ye all.
You and Ann must be walking on sunshine. 
Well done to Matt. 
Time for a big party eh?


----------



## Sonal

Wonderful news, Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It a feast held on the 1st day of every bahái month. (we have 19 months in a year)
> We listen to music, read a few prayer, sin a few song and sometime
> people perform, like today when Siobhán and Hanna played and sang for us,
> The we take care of some bahái issues, if there are any.
> After we have tea, coffee and cake or eat food depending on when and where
> the feast is held. It can be a small feast or in some bahái communities several
> hounded of people might attend. Everyone is welcome and you don't need to
> be a bahái to attend.


Sounds like a grand time, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got some good news on our son Matt's condition. His tests on Friday were excellent and he was declared free of his kidney disease and he only has to stay on regular meds to keep things under control. The chemo was successful in halting the progress and the doc says his chances are very good that they got it all. What a relief.


That is GREAT news, Don .......... excellent news, in fact. I am truly happy for him, his family and your family. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, it seems to be my good news day. My Iomega 1 TB eGo external hard drive died on Friday and I emailed them about it. Just got a reply they are shipping me a prepaid label to return it and they will replace it free of charge.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Got some good news on our son Matt's condition. His tests on Friday were excellent and he was declared free of his kidney disease and he only has to stay on regular meds to keep things under control. The chemo was successful in halting the progress and the doc says his chances are very good that they got it all. What a relief.


Woot! Woot! Woot! WOOT!


SINC said:


> Hmmm, it seems to be my good news day. My Iomega 1 TB eGo external hard drive died on Friday and I emailed them about it. Just got a reply they are shipping me a prepaid label to return it and they will replace it free of charge.


and one more...
Woot!


----------



## javaqueen

Don that is great about your son







definitely time to celebrate 

and also great about the HD being replaced


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. I have three meetings on-campus tomorrow morning and afternoon, so I need to get up early to grade and shovel a bit of the overnight snow. Speak with your all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Don this is outstanding news about your son.... truly wonderful.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone - finally finished teaching for the night and now I can relax for a bit


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone - finally finished teaching for the night and now I can relax for a bit


Interesting. What might you teach, java Kim? I am a professor here at Memorial University in the Faculty of Education. I teach literacy education courses to graduate and undergraduate students, all online.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I shall make breakfast and get the coffee and tea ready for the early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Most folks never think much about tying their shoes, but then most folks have been tying them wrong for years. A brief TED talk video shows you the right way on SAP this morning along with a lifelike shot of a Great Gray Owl and an amazing pool shot in our mini clip of the day.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. What might you teach, java Kim? I am a professor here at Memorial University in the Faculty of Education. I teach literacy education courses to graduate and undergraduate students, all online.


I teach piano and vocals out of my home and it is the most rewarding thing to teach someone something that you love and watch them develop the same passion


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I guess I shall make breakfast and get the coffee and tea ready for the early risers. Enjoy.


mmm coffee  thanks Marc truly appreciated this morning



SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Most folks never think much about tying their shoes, but then most folks have been tying them wrong for years. A brief TED talk video shows you the right way on SAP this morning along with a lifelike shot of a Great Gray Owl and an amazing pool shot in our mini clip of the day.


Sorry if this is a silly question but.........what is SAP??

And good morning


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Most folks never think much about tying their shoes, but then most folks have been tying them wrong for years. A brief TED talk video shows you the right way on SAP this morning along with a lifelike shot of a Great Gray Owl and an amazing pool shot in our mini clip of the day.


Morning, Don. Yes, I guess I have been tying my shoes and sneakers incorrectly all these years. Great owl pic ............ and an amazing pool shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I teach piano and vocals out of my home and it is the most rewarding thing to teach someone something that you love and watch them develop the same passion


Thanks for the info, Kim. Sadly, while we have a piana (my wife plays), I cannot. Nor can I sing. I sometimes sing in the shower when no one is around, usually O Canada or the Star Spangled Banner, but when I hear the doxies howling, I figure that it is time to stop.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the info, Kim. Sadly, while we have a piana (my wife plays), I cannot. Nor can I sing. I sometimes sing in the shower when no one is around, usually O Canada or the Star Spangled Banner, but when I hear the doxies howling, I figure that it is time to stop.


LOL - too bad we live so far away Marc, I could help with both of those


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> LOL - too bad we live so far away Marc, I could help with both of those


I strongly doubt that, Kim. Sadly, while I appreciate classical music, opera, etc, I cannot produce anything that is close to being acceptable. Still, I have downloaded Mr. Piano Man on my iPad2, and will continue to sing in the shower.


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question but.........what is SAP??
> 
> And good morning


Morning Java Kim, SAP is short for St. Albert's Place, my news website. Click on the link in my signature to see what it is all about. New and refreshed each morning 364 days a year with now over a million visitors. WARNING: Site may be addictive.


----------



## tilt

That's certainly good news Don, re. Matt.



javaqueen said:


> LOL - too bad we live so far away Marc, I could help with both of those


Well Kim, I live in Burlington and have always wanted to learn to play the piano, but have short, stubby fingers. I do sing though.

Cheers


----------



## javaqueen

tilt said:


> That's certainly good news Don, re. Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Kim, I live in Burlington and have always wanted to learn to play the piano, but have short, stubby fingers. I do sing though.
> 
> Cheers


Burlington is not far away, I have a couple of students from Burlington  let me know if you want to give it a shot  and I would love to hear you sing


----------



## javaqueen

Don, you weren't kidding about SAP being addictive were you


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> That's certainly good news Don, re. Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Kim, I live in Burlington and have always wanted to learn to play the piano, but have short, stubby fingers. I do sing though.
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. You may have "short, stubby fingers", but I recall your voice -- you could become a fine baratone opera singer.


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> Don, you weren't kidding about SAP being addictive were you


Kim, always giving, never taking is our motto on SAP.


----------



## SINC

Here's a little something to brighten your day:

Greetings!


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Here's a little something to brighten your day:
> 
> Greetings!












that is great Don  thanks for the laugh and a hi back to you


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Don, Marc, JavaKim and all. 

I hope ye all are well.

Been working and now the day is coming to an end.
Can't wait for the spring to arrive.
................................

ALL praise be to God Who hath, through the power of Truth, 
sent down this Book unto His servant, that it may serve as a 
shining light for all mankind… 
Verily this is none other than the sovereign Truth; 
it is the Path which God hath laid out for all that are in heaven and on earth. 
Let him then who will, take for himself the right path unto his Lord. 
The Báb


----------



## SINC

G'day Camán, you're late arriving today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here's a little something to brighten your day:
> 
> Greetings!


:clap::lmao:

Don, you have set Offenbach's "Orpheus in the Underworld" back a bit with this clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good afternoon Don, Marc, JavaKim and all.
> 
> I hope ye all are well.
> 
> Been working and now the day is coming to an end.
> Can't wait for the spring to arrive.
> ................................
> 
> ALL praise be to God Who hath, through the power of Truth,
> sent down this Book unto His servant, that it may serve as a
> shining light for all mankind…
> Verily this is none other than the sovereign Truth;
> it is the Path which God hath laid out for all that are in heaven and on earth.
> Let him then who will, take for himself the right path unto his Lord.
> The Báb


I hear you, my friend. I too can't wait for Spring to arrive. Another 100 days of winter for us here in St.John's, so the final countdown has begun.


----------



## friend

I have just been invited by Vonetta to come to see them in Houston 
and go to Comicpalooza in May.
She hooked me with Sci-Fi as bate. 
My kind of girl. :clap:  :lmao:

She knows the owner of an Irish pub called Dempsey's,
so she might get me a gig there.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I have just been invited by Vonetta to come to see them in Houston
> and go to Comicpalooza in May.
> She hooked me with Sci-Fi as bate.
> My kind of girl. :clap:  :lmao:
> 
> She knows the owner of an Irish pub called Dempsey's,
> so she might get me a gig there.


Cool. Will you be going alone or bringing the kids? A gig at an Irish pub!!! How fitting. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Will you be going alone or bringing the kids? A gig at an Irish pub!!! How fitting. Good luck, my friend.


Thanks.
I am thinking on bringing Aiofe,
but it's a matter of money and school too.
We will see.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks.
> I am thinking on bringing Aiofe,
> but it's a matter of money and school too.
> We will see.


Well, good luck whatever the traveling situation.


----------



## friend

Thank you my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you my friend.


No problem. You deserve a bit of happiness in your life right now. Have a good night and I shall speak with you tomorrow morning.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone







just finished for the day and had dinner - now time to relax


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finished for the day and had dinner - now time to relax


Evening, Kim. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## SINC

Hi Kim, good idea to relax. Just finished supper here too. I had to cook tonight as Ann was baby sitting and Crystal was home from school for an hour, then off to a school board meeting. (She is a teacher too by the way Kim.) Kindergarten and grade three.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hi Kim, good idea to relax. Just finished supper here too. I had to cook tonight as Ann was baby sitting and Crystal was home from school for an hour, then off to a school board meeting. (She is a teacher too by the way Kim.) Kindergarten and grade three.


Evening, Don. Are you sitting for Tao???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Don. Are you sitting for Tao???


Indeed I did Marc, from 6:00 to 5:00, just me and him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Just finished teaching online. The dogs are up and about just before 7AM so I best pull the pin now and get ready for taking them outside one last time. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast that I hope Caman shall have for us when we rise to try and get "over the hump". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. How is Life treating you today?





SINC said:


> Hi Kim, good idea to relax. Just finished supper here too. I had to cook tonight as Ann was baby sitting and Crystal was home from school for an hour, then off to a school board meeting. (She is a teacher too by the way Kim.) Kindergarten and grade three.


life is treating me great 

What did you have for dinner tonight Don? We had some leftover lasagna with a salad


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Just finished teaching online. The dogs are up and about just before 7AM so I best pull the pin now and get ready for taking them outside one last time. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast that I hope Caman shall have for us when we rise to try and get "over the hump". Paix, mes amis.


Have a great evening my friend - chat more tomorrow


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> life is treating me great
> 
> What did you have for dinner tonight Don? We had some leftover lasagna with a salad


I found some left over roast beef from Sunday in the fridge, made some gravy, sliced it up and let it stew in the gravy for a bit, had white long grain rice with fresh long green beans I picked up at the store tonight. For dessert, I sliced up pieces of Kim's Mom's home made chocolate cake (That would be Kim - KC4's Mom) I made on Saturday and had it with sliced strawberries and whipped cream.


----------



## javaqueen

that sounds like a great dinner Don  and are you sharing any of the chocolate cake??


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> that sounds like a great dinner Don  and are you sharing any of the chocolate cake??


You really do have to try the cake. You want the recipe? I can email it or send it in a PM. It is the richest, most moist cake you ever had.


----------



## javaqueen

please do send it to me - either pm or e-mail works for me - which would be better for you??


----------



## SINC

Done.


----------



## javaqueen

thank you so much - sounds absolutely fantastic and can't wait to make it


----------



## SINC

Ya gotta love Kim's Mom's colourful language in those instructions.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Ya gotta love Kim's Mom's colourful language in those instructions.


Yeah, she's a character alright and a very good cook. 

Unfortunately, she suffered a small stroke last week and is still dealing with the aftereffects from that. We expect that she will fully recover and be back to her colorful self in hopefully no time. 

Meanwhile she'd be pleased that others are enjoying one of her most requested cake recipes.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Yeah, she's a character alright and a very good cook.
> 
> Unfortunately, she suffered a small stroke last week and is still dealing with the aftereffects from that. We expect that she will fully recover and be back to her colorful self in hopefully no time.
> 
> Meanwhile she'd be pleased that others are enjoying one of her most requested cake recipes.


Sorry to hear of your Mom's health issue Kim, give her my best. Anyone who can make cakes like that is top dog in my books.


----------



## javaqueen

KC4 said:


> Yeah, she's a character alright and a very good cook.
> 
> Unfortunately, she suffered a small stroke last week and is still dealing with the aftereffects from that. We expect that she will fully recover and be back to her colorful self in hopefully no time.
> 
> Meanwhile she'd be pleased that others are enjoying one of her most requested cake recipes.


I am sorry that your mom is going through that............I will pray for complete healing for her


----------



## KC4

Thanks Don and Kim. 

High Blood Pressure - it won't be ignored.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Thanks Don. I will.
> 
> High Blood Pressure - it won't be ignored.


Tell me about it. I learned the hard way, but am now pretty stable at 130/ 75 or so average.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Tell me about it. I learned the hard way, but am now pretty stable at 130/ 75 or so average.


Sounds good.
My Mom is now a fellow student in the "hard way" class. The one redeeming feature of the hard way is that these lessons aren't easily forgotten.


----------



## SINC

Yes, that is for sure as I walk around today with 63% function of a once normal heart due to brushing off ever checking my BP for decades at a time and smoking too much. Hard lessons indeed. No sympathy requested, just an observation of my own stubborn self. BTW, haven't smoked since the day of my heart attack on August 23, 2000.


----------



## tilt

*sigh* another night of being unable to fall asleep! Maybe I am a vampire or something.



javaqueen said:


> Burlington is not far away, I have a couple of students from Burlington  let me know if you want to give it a shot  and I would love to hear you sing


Well, I occasionally sing karaoke at the Carrigan Arms in Burlington on Friday nights, so if you are interested let me know and we can arrange to meet up there.

And nah, I am too old to learn to play the piano now, how much ever I would love to do so.



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mohan. You may have "short, stubby fingers", but I recall your voice -- you could become a fine baratone opera singer.


Marc, that's very kind of you, thank you. I am a fine baritone singer, just not opera.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Beat Caman up, so I shall prepare the OtHD Breakfast and make some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, sorry to hear about your mom. Like Don, I am taking my BP often these days, especially during heavy snow shoveling days. Clocking in at 120/70, so that is helpful. Down to 233 pounds as well.

"Marc, that's very kind of you, thank you. I am a fine baritone singer, just not opera." Mohan, you are another Pavarotti in the making. Here are two of my favorites.

M'appari / Martha / Luciano Pavarotti - YouTube

Luciano Pavarotti - 'O sole mio - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, might have to try this technique someday.

Golfing Tips : Belly Putter Techniques - YouTube


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all.

Kim: I'm sorry to hear about your mother.
I hope she has a quick and full recovery. 

Marc: Thanks for breakfast.

Slept a wee bit after taking them to school.
Feel a wee bit sick today.
........................

O SON OF SPIRIT! 
My first counsel is this: Possess a pure, kindly and radiant heart, 
that thine may be a sovereignty ancient, imperishable and everlasting.
Bahá’u’lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Hope you are feeling better as the day progresses.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán, thanks for the brekkie. Got up to the big screen TV on this morning. I thought Ann had left it on when she went to bed, so I turned it off. Whoops, it would not turn off. Hmmm, lemme see. Check remote, dead batteries. Scramble around the house to locate new set, put them in and off it goes. When Ann gets up, I can hear it now, "Don, something's wrong with the TV, I couldn't turn it off".

Anyway, SAP is up with 'le come, le go', the old spoon trick and 'deer for brekkie anyone?'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP later. Just finished my morning grading and now it's off to the gym. Later ..........


----------



## javaqueen

tilt said:


> *sigh* another night of being unable to fall asleep! Maybe I am a vampire or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I occasionally sing karaoke at the Carrigan Arms in Burlington on Friday nights, so if you are interested let me know and we can arrange to meet up there.
> 
> And nah, I am too old to learn to play the piano now, how much ever I would love to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Marc, that's very kind of you, thank you. I am a fine baritone singer, just not opera.
> 
> Cheers



I would love to hear you sing at karaoke some day Mohan  just let me know when and hopefully I can make it


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again. I could start to take orders for those who would like lunch catered when it's time for you to have this mid-day meal.


----------



## javaqueen

mmm lunch - what are you thinking of Marc?? I will eat almost anything


----------



## SINC

How about a toasted Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato sandwich with a wedge of garlic dill pickle and a tall glass of cold milk?


----------



## javaqueen

oh, that sounds tasty, but can I have coffee instead of milk??


----------



## SINC

Of course, your wish is our command in The Shang. 

Did you get your SAP fix this morning yet? beejacon


----------



## javaqueen

just got home a few minutes ago - headed over to SAP in a few


----------



## javaqueen

I love the video of the deer for breakfast - absolutely amazing


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How about a toasted Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato sandwich with a wedge of garlic dill pickle and a tall glass of cold milk?


Coming right up, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> oh, that sounds tasty, but can I have coffee instead of milk??


Coming right up, Kim.


----------



## friend

Putting on my hard hat.
Night time is about to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Putting on my hard hat.
> Night time is about to fall.


Sunset in about 45 minutes here, Caman. No need of hard hats here, but we will need shovels in about 30 hours, with 15-25cm of heavy wet snow forecast for St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

This critter was no match for Maggie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a possible SAP item. Lest we forget.

Woman, last known WWI vet, dies at 110 - USATODAY.com

LONDON — LONDON Florence Green never saw the front line. Her war was spent serving food, not dodging bullets

But Green, who has died at age 110, was the last known surviving veteran of World War I. She was serving with the Women's Royal Air Force as a waitress at an air base in eastern England when the guns fell silent on Nov. 11, 1918.

It was not until 2010 that she was officially recognized as a veteran after a researcher found her service record in Britain's National Archives.


----------



## SINC

Got that one this morning, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got that one this morning, thanks Marc.


Figured you might, but why take a chance. The end of an era.  "The war to end all wars". Sadly, Pres. Wilson was wrong about that point.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> This critter was no match for Maggie.


I love the pictures Marc  absolutely adorable


----------



## javaqueen

I have a bit of a break from teaching - 2 of my students have the stomach flu


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Thanks for the well wishes for my Mom. 

Another nice day here weather wise, which was great for taking my ailing friend out for a bit of a drive and lunch. While she didn't eat much, she enjoyed the outing. 


Java Kim - Hope your students are better soon. 

The administration for the ship where my daughter is currently have reported that more than half of the crew (students, faculty and pro crew) have come down with a "stomach virus" ...all the while having to sail through extremely rough seas. I can't imagine....


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I love the pictures Marc  absolutely adorable


This is the picture of Maggie that I like the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes for my Mom.
> 
> Another nice day here weather wise, which was great for taking my ailing friend out for a bit of a drive and lunch. While she didn't eat much, she enjoyed the outing.
> 
> 
> Java Kim - Hope your students are better soon.
> 
> The administration for the ship where my daughter is currently have reported that more than half of the crew (students, faculty and pro crew) have come down with a "stomach virus" ...all the while having to sail through extremely rough seas. I can't imagine....


Maybe your "mitzvah" (Yiddish for "a good deed") for your friend will send some good karma Kacey's way. Nor can I imagine ............


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ideal teachers are those who use themselves as bridges over which they invite their students to cross, then having facilitated their crossing, joyfully collapse, encouraging them to create bridges of their own." -- Nikos Kazantzakis


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone - finished teaching for the day, all of my students did very well today and then my father-in-law came for dinner tonight


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone - finished teaching for the day, all of my students did very well today and then my father-in-law came for dinner tonight


Evening, Kim. Just finished teaching myself. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

how were your students today Marc?


----------



## javaqueen

and what do you teach?


----------



## eMacMan

*Baxter Black and the GPS*

For any of you who have never heard of Baxter Black:

Charlotte the GPS (C2C) - YouTube

Maybe even worth a spot in the SAP.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Martha Steward is guessing us in The Shang Café today
and has put a spring theme inspired breakfast on the table.
Loads of flavours and colours, and for them who want to listen
she is reading poetry accompanied by a friend playing the lute.
They are performing in the gazebo.
Enjoy.

Things are advancing slowly for me and Vonetta, which is what we want.
No hurry should there be, when there is no need for it.
I am starting to check for different option to gain a visa for her and the kids
and somewhere to stay, since it might be better not moving in together straight 
away, but letting the kids get to know each other first. 
.......................

Today there is no greater glory for man than that of service in the cause of the 
“Most Great Peace.” Peace is light whereas war is darkness. Peace is life; war is death. 
Peace is guidance; war is error. Peace is the foundation of God; war is satanic institution. 
Peace is the illumination of the world of humanity; war is the destroyer of human
foundations. When we consider outcomes in the world of existence we find that peace 
and fellowship are factors of upbuilding and betterment whereas war and strife are the
causes of destruction and disintegration. 
‘Abdu’l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Good morning Camán and thanks for the brekkie. Good luck with your future plans.

SAP is up with and you might say it's gone to the dogs today as both our featured pic and our mini clip involve pooches. Might even get Marc's attention.

And don't miss the second installment of our video, "People Are Awesome", well worth the look.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> For any of you who have never heard of Baxter Black:
> 
> Charlotte the GPS (C2C) - YouTube
> 
> Maybe even worth a spot in the SAP.


Morning, Bob. Welcome home. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Martha Steward is guessing us in The Shang Café today
> and has put a spring theme inspired breakfast on the table.
> Loads of flavours and colours, and for them who want to listen
> she is reading poetry accompanied by a friend playing the lute.
> They are performing in the gazebo.
> Enjoy.
> 
> Things are advancing slowly for me and Vonetta, which is what we want.
> No hurry should there be, when there is no need for it.
> I am starting to check for different option to gain a visa for her and the kids
> and somewhere to stay, since it might be better not moving in together straight
> away, but letting the kids get to know each other first.
> .......................
> 
> Today there is no greater glory for man than that of service in the cause of the
> “Most Great Peace.” Peace is light whereas war is darkness. Peace is life; war is death.
> Peace is guidance; war is error. Peace is the foundation of God; war is satanic institution.
> Peace is the illumination of the world of humanity; war is the destroyer of human
> foundations. When we consider outcomes in the world of existence we find that peace
> and fellowship are factors of upbuilding and betterment whereas war and strife are the
> causes of destruction and disintegration.
> ‘Abdu’l-Bahá


This is great, Caman. Martha Stewart always makes a big fuss over company.

Food Recipes for Breakfast, Brunch, Lunch, & Dinner - Martha Stewart

A wise decision re you and Vonetta. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Camán and thanks for the brekkie. Good luck with your future plans.
> 
> SAP is up with and you might say it's gone to the dogs today as both our featured pic and our mini clip involve pooches. Might even get Marc's attention.
> 
> And don't miss the second installment of our video, "People Are Awesome", well worth the look.


Morning, Don. What a cute "anger management" pic. :love2: I have seen the "play dead" clip before, but it is always interesting to watch.


----------



## javaqueen

Good Morning my friends


----------



## javaqueen

Don, loved the pic and the video this morning......played some of the games as well


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> Don, loved the pic and the video this morning......played some of the games as well


Well, what can I say? I warned you it was addictive.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Bob. Welcome home. How is Life treating you these days?


Not Complaining. Back and hips are both benefitting from the reduced snow load.


----------



## tilt

Morning all! Well, noon actually, but I slept in (because as usual I did not fall asleep till around 3 a.m.) and just got out of bed. Another pleasant surprise this morning - I found that I lost 6 more pounds this week, so now I am at 229 from 246. I am quite enjoying this trend!

Cheers


----------



## javaqueen

congratulations on losing weight Mohan :cheer: sorry that once again you had trouble sleeping


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Morning all! Well, noon actually, but I slept in (because as usual I did not fall asleep till around 3 a.m.) and just got out of bed. Another pleasant surprise this morning - I found that I lost 6 more pounds this week, so now I am at 229 from 246. I am quite enjoying this trend!
> 
> Cheers


Sorry to hear about the insomnia, but kudos on the weight loss. I am slowly getting down, but as Deborah tells me, I am getting more muscle from going to the gym and shoveling all this snow, so my weight loss will not be dramatic.  Still, my blood pressure is very good these days, so my health is improving even if my weight is not going down as fast as I would like. 

Have you tried melatonin at night? It works for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not Complaining. Back and hips are both benefitting from the reduced snow load.


Good to hear, Bob. I am going to the gym to work on strengthening all the muscles that are needed for heavy snow shoveling and snow blowing. My knees and back ache after a few hours of this sort of heavy work. Still, I am keeping fit and even losing a bit of weight. Amazingly, I have not had a cold yet since the summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good Morning my friends


Cool. We should use that logo atop of the coffee machines at The Cafe Chez Marc. If you give us the right to do so, you get free coffee for the rest of your life.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about the insomnia, but kudos on the weight loss. I am slowly getting down, but as Deborah tells me, I am getting more muscle from going to the gym and shoveling all this snow, so my weight loss will not be dramatic.  Still, my blood pressure is very good these days, so my health is improving even if my weight is not going down as fast as I would like.
> 
> Have you tried melatonin at night? It works for me.


Don't worry about your lack of weight-loss Marc. Muscle-gain is more desirable and muscle weighs more than fat, so you might even gain weight, but then again, it is not bad!

And yes, I have tried melatonin and it works like highly-caffeinated coffee - keeps me wide awake and bright-eyed for longer than when I do not take it.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Don't worry about your lack of weight-loss Marc. Muscle-gain is more desirable and muscle weighs more than fat, so you might even gain weight, but then again, it is not bad!
> 
> And yes, I have tried melatonin and it works like highly-caffeinated coffee - keeps me wide awake and bright-eyed for longer than when I do not take it.
> 
> Cheers


Well, if you say so. I feel healthier, and am able to do more in terms of cardio exercises and strenuous tasks (e.g., snow shoveling) than I have in the past. So, little by little I shall lose the weight. I have no cancer in my family, just heart disease. So, I guess what I am doing now is helping me in the long run. We shall see.

Melatonin keeps you awake? Intersting.


----------



## friend

Vonetta have decided to apply for resident permit. :love2::clap:

Nite all.


----------



## Cameo

Hello!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hello!


Evening, Jeanne. How is Life treating you these days? Cool new avatar pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Vonetta have decided to apply for resident permit. :love2::clap:
> 
> Nite all.


Interesting, Caman. What is involved in getting a Swedish resident permit?

Good night. Speak with you tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cameo

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Jeanne. How is Life treating you these days? Cool new avatar pic.


The avatar is a photo I took at my Grandfathers place in Muskoka ON. I plan on living up there in my future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> The avatar is a photo I took at my Grandfathers place in Muskoka ON. I plan on living up there in my future.


A great picture. I hope that this finds you well.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. We should use that logo atop of the coffee machines at The Cafe Chez Marc. If you give us the right to do so, you get free coffee for the rest of your life.


Marc you can definitely use my Java cup  someone gave it to me and I am pleased to give it to you


----------



## Dr.G.

A massive storm is upon us, so I shall call it a night. Hope to be up and about for out TGIF Breakfast. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

have a great night and stay safe my friend


----------



## Cameo

Yesterday was a day out of a bad comedy but I am well enough. 

Do you have less snow this winter? 

One of my sons has gone to Slave Lake Alberta for a year to lay pipe on the oil fields. Two of my boys are living with me still - one had been living in North Bay for a little over a year but returned home a couple of months ago.

How many doxies live with you now?


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Hi Jeanne. Nice to see you. 
Hope today will be more to your liking.

Things are proceeding well for me and Vonetta.
The only issue that has risen is that the father of her children's
might oppose them moving to Sweden. Although, he has not had the best 
influence on them and there are things about him that would not be to his
advantage in a court of law, but we do hope it won't come to that.
As I see it, for all fathers that, is alway better to have joint custody then losing full 
custody to the mother in court. If you are not an active parent you should only go to 
court if there is risk of harm or neglect of your children. 
We will see. things might still work out fine, without courts, and that is best for all.
Going to work now.
.....................................

Beware lest ye harm any soul or make any heart to sorrow;
lest ye wound any man with your words, be he known to you
or a stranger, be he friend or foe. 
Pray ye for all; ask ye that all be blessed, all be forgiven.
Beware, beware, lest any of you seek vengeance even against
one who is thirsting for your blood.
Beware, beware, lest ye offend the feelings of another, even though 
he be an evil-doer, and he wish you ill.
Look ye not upon the creatures, turn ye to their Creator.
See ye not the never-yielding people, see but the Lord of Hosts.
Gaze ye not down upon the dust, gaze upward at the shining sun,
which has caused every patch of darksome earth to glow with light.
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Hopefully, the two of you will meet before Vonetta moves to Sweden. It is a big decision for both families and you both need to know it is the best decision for one and all. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> have a great night and stay safe my friend


Merci, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Yesterday was a day out of a bad comedy but I am well enough.
> 
> Do you have less snow this winter?
> 
> One of my sons has gone to Slave Lake Alberta for a year to lay pipe on the oil fields. Two of my boys are living with me still - one had been living in North Bay for a little over a year but returned home a couple of months ago.
> 
> How many doxies live with you now?


Sadly, we all have had those "bad comedy" days. Still, you are strong and a survivor, and as Lincoln once said, "this too shall pass".

We were getting less snow this winter up until about two weeks ago. Since then, we have had about five feet of snow fall. XX)

We are down to four doxies now. We have Daisy (10), Abby (8), Gracie (4) and Maggie (6 months old), who is one of the pups from this past litter. We were able to sell Casey and Fanny to a pair of single moms who lived next to each other in a duplex and had children who love dogs. Both doxies now are the center of attention but get to see each other daily, so they are not lonely. Sadly, Jack, the father of the past three litters, died suddenly around Christmas. 

I hope that this finds you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We the return of Caman and the leaving of JO, we now are faced with who makes breakfast. Since I am up and about (and just about to go out and shovel), I shall make our TGIF Breakfast today. Coffee and tea are not freshly brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Hopefully, the two of you will meet before Vonetta moves to Sweden. It is a big decision for both families and you both need to know it is the best decision for one and all. Good luck, my friend.


That last thing I would like is a repeat of what happened with the father of
my ex wife's son with court cases dragging out over a decade.  
Diplomacy is the key word here. But Vonetta is a much more sensible woman
then my ex and I have all the confidence that she will solve this outside courts.



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. We the return of Caman and the leaving of JO, we now are faced with who makes breakfast. Since I am up and about (and just about to go out and shovel), I shall make our TGIF Breakfast today. Coffee and tea are not freshly brewed. Enjoy.


Good man. :clap:
Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> That last thing I would like is a repeat of what happened with the father of
> my ex wife's son with court cases dragging out over a decade.
> Diplomacy is the key word here. But Vonetta is a much more sensible woman
> then my ex and I have all the confidence that she will solve this outside courts.
> 
> 
> Good man. :clap:
> Thanks.


Yes, diplomacy and common sense should help you both in this situation. I wish you all the best, my friend. Peace.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone thanks for the coffee


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I need a coffee this morning thanks. SAP is done for today, but tomorrow is yet to be done. Giggle at our mini clip of a toddler tossing a cat into a pool. an unique shot of a bird in flight and a tale of magic is today's fare. Now, I'm off to work.


----------



## friend

Good morning JavaKim and Don.

Restructure and fine tuned an old poem I wrote
back home in -93 whilst living in Galway.
I though i try it on ye me friends. 
It's called:

I cried last night.

Fly my song 
Hurry across the water
After following the Corrib into the Galway bay
Go onwards, go onwards

Let the gailing winds carry you,
embraced by violent foam-raging waves
that knows of nothing
thus speaks not out of truth

Behind you
Salted rain that whips the country blind
Hail that drums the beat of sorrow
on the shore
and on the land

Are those tears of heartbeat
oh sons of island, sons of mainland
Did you let your muscles weep their fill
through the shirts on your backs
Ye strong, ye brave
working the starving fields of your fathers

Cry my soul, exclaim my heart
Holler out the song of motherland
The griefladen song about all who left our land
and never
will
return

Sing the most beautiful , most mournstruck tunes
from the inner of your inner
from the deepest dept of heart
Tunes of longing
Tunes of remembrance
Tunes of souls forced apart

Pray me friends, pray with me
Pray that they will not forget us
And let them know that we will not
No, never
No, never
Never
No!

Nor will we stop singing 
The song of us
The song of them
The song of us all


----------



## MLeh

Kim:

Saw Kacey's ship when we were going into Grenada the day before yesterday, but didn't have my camera with me at the time to get a photo (sorry). Their ship was moored around the corner from us and we left the opposite way, so I didn't get a picture then either. Pretty sure we saw someone from the ship at one of the 'Seven Sisters' waterfalls we stopped at on our day long tour - you'll have to ask Kim if she saw a man with a monkey at the waterfall where the guys were jumping from the cliff. Looked like they were having a good time.


----------



## tilt

Jeanne, nice to see you!

Caman, good to hear about Vonetta's applying for a residence permit. Like Marc said, I hope you have a chance to meet each other even before that.

JK, thanks for the coffee-road! Just my kind of road! I have some blood left still in my coffee-stream.

Last night was another sleepless night - finally fell asleep at 4 a.m. after taking 2 Tramacets I had left over from when I had my back problems. Cannot afford to do this regularly because Tramacet apparently contains some narcotic, but hey, I was desperate, angry and wanted to sleep; and it knocked me out!

I think I am suffering from Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome. I need to see my doctor about this.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Kim:
> 
> Saw Kacey's ship when we were going into Grenada the day before yesterday, but didn't have my camera with me at the time to get a photo (sorry). Their ship was moored around the corner from us and we left the opposite way, so I didn't get a picture then either. Pretty sure we saw someone from the ship at one of the 'Seven Sisters' waterfalls we stopped at on our day long tour - you'll have to ask Kim if she saw a man with a monkey at the waterfall where the guys were jumping from the cliff. Looked like they were having a good time.


^^

Small world indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone thanks for the coffee


How very true, Kim. I truly need a cup of coffee in the morning, but I am cutting back to 2-3 cups a day now.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning JavaKim and Don.
> 
> Restructure and fine tuned an old poem I wrote
> back home in -93 whilst living in Galway.
> I though i try it on ye me friends.
> It's called:
> 
> I cried last night.
> 
> Fly my song
> Hurry across the water
> After following the Corrib into the Galway bay
> Go onwards, go onwards
> 
> Let the gailing winds carry you,
> embraced by violent foam-raging waves
> that knows of nothing
> thus speaks not out of truth
> 
> Behind you
> Salted rain that whips the country blind
> Hail that drums the beat of sorrow
> on the shore
> and on the land
> 
> Are those tears of heartbeat
> oh sons of island, sons of mainland
> Did you let your muscles weep their fill
> through the shirts on your backs
> Ye strong, ye brave
> working the starving fields of your fathers
> 
> Cry my soul, exclaim my heart
> Holler out the song of motherland
> The griefladen song about all who left our land
> and never
> will
> return
> 
> Sing the most beautiful , most mournstruck tunes
> from the inner of your inner
> from the deepest dept of heart
> Tunes of longing
> Tunes of remembrance
> Tunes of souls forced apart
> 
> Pray me friends, pray with me
> Pray that they will not forget us
> And let them know that we will not
> No, never
> No, never
> Never
> No!
> 
> Nor will we stop singing
> The song of us
> The song of them
> The song of us all


Very interesting poem, Caman. Sounds like a song. Have you considered putting it to music?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Jeanne, nice to see you!
> 
> Caman, good to hear about Vonetta's applying for a residence permit. Like Marc said, I hope you have a chance to meet each other even before that.
> 
> JK, thanks for the coffee-road! Just my kind of road! I have some blood left still in my coffee-stream.
> 
> Last night was another sleepless night - finally fell asleep at 4 a.m. after taking 2 Tramacets I had left over from when I had my back problems. Cannot afford to do this regularly because Tramacet apparently contains some narcotic, but hey, I was desperate, angry and wanted to sleep; and it knocked me out!
> 
> I think I am suffering from Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome. I need to see my doctor about this.
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. This is starting to sound serious. Going to see a doctor is a very wise decision at this stage. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Very interesting poem, Caman. Sounds like a song. Have you considered putting it to music?


Thanks.
Music? Maybe, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good day all,
Hope all is well here. I have a lot to catch up on again. I seem to come and go. It makes it hard to stay in touch.
Guy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Guy, nice to see you stop by. I guess there is not much snow for you to remove this winter compared to last?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks.
> Music? Maybe, I'll keep that in mind.


Yes, it seems to be lyrics that could go with a nice melody.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Good day all,
> Hope all is well here. I have a lot to catch up on again. I seem to come and go. It makes it hard to stay in touch.
> Guy.


Afternoon, Guy. How is Life treating you these days? So good to see you drop in to The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

I love the poem friend *thumbs up* definitely would be a great song. 

afternoon everyone


----------



## friend

friend said:


> Some say he had enough, some say he went to find
> the true meaning of impermanence, some say God called him home.
> His children still thinks he is out there after all this time.
> Sometimes they blame themselves for him leaving, but
> they hope and pray he has forgiven them.





Dr.G. said:


> Very interesting, Caman. Did you write this?


I remembered a bit about this text and that Marc liked it,
so I spent 1,5 hour to find it on the forum. 
I thought that I might include it in the poetry collection.
Thanks Marc. :clap:


----------



## friend

Hi Guy.
Long time, no alligators.
Nice to have you back. 
How's things.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Doing awesome , life is good. The winter is treating me well I sure needed this break in snow over the last couple years. It sure wears a person down after many years of being on call 24 hrs a day, getting up 2-3 times a night to see if it snowed never being able to get a good solid night sleep, Even if the do not call for snow, I have been caught many times with my pants down even if only 1cm, My sites all have to be to the pavement by 8:00 am.
I picked up more strip mall maintenance contracts this year 5 days a week and they have to be cleaned up by 9:am. So my days start real early and I am in bed real early.
Any way that is the news as of today, thanks for inquiring. I sure miss being able to spend time here, but I gots to do what I gots to do.
How about all of you? How has 2012 been treating you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Doing awesome , life is good. The winter is treating me well I sure needed this break in snow over the last couple years. It sure wears a person down after many years of being on call 24 hrs a day, getting up 2-3 times a night to see if it snowed never being able to get a good solid night sleep, Even if the do not call for snow, I have been caught many times with my pants down even if only 1cm, My sites all have to be to the pavement by 8:00 am.
> I picked up more strip mall maintenance contracts this year 5 days a week and they have to be cleaned up by 9:am. So my days start real early and I am in bed real early.
> Any way that is the news as of today, thanks for inquiring. I sure miss being able to spend time here, but I gots to do what I gots to do.
> How about all of you? How has 2012 been treating you.


Good to hear, Guy. You would be quite busy here in St.John's this winter, at least since mid-January. Still, it's honest work and you work hard. 

Drop in when you are able, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is just about to happen, so I shall get up and get our breakfast ready. Of course, tea and coffee shall be freshly brewed throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"That would be my wife." Good one, Don. Loved remembering the quick comebacks from those on Hollywood Squares as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see you were at SAP already. The kid in our vid can really play that banjo, can't he? Amazing. And just how does that guy toss a shovel full of concrete that high and not have it fall off the shovel? I see you are in for some nasty weather again, but I suppose the upside is all that rain will wash away your snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I see you were at SAP already. The kid in our vid can really play that banjo, can't he? Amazing. And just how does that guy toss a shovel full of concrete that high and not have it fall off the shovel? I see you are in for some nasty weather again, but I suppose the upside is all that rain will wash away your snow.


Morning, Don. I was just watching the video clip. Love banjo music. 

Yes, we are getting lots of rain tomorrow, but it will not wash away all of our snow. We shall have the base of the snow with us into May, I fear. You folks still have any snow on the ground?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I was just watching the video clip. Love banjo music.
> 
> Yes, we are getting lots of rain tomorrow, but it will not wash away all of our snow. We shall have the base of the snow with us into May, I fear. You folks still have any snow on the ground?


Yes Marc, our snow stays all winter long and always does. It would take a month of 10° plus weather to melt it all. Brief warms spells hardly dent it as the ground is so cold and the snow itself reflects daytime heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, our snow stays all winter long and always does. It would take a month of 10° plus weather to melt it all. Brief warms spells hardly dent it as the ground is so cold and the snow itself reflects daytime heat.


Rain in late April and May helps to get rid of our snow. Of course, it can snow up until mid-June, so we can lose a couple of feet of snow and then get a few inches added on to it. We have about four feet on the ground now, with tomorrow's rain to take some of it away. The Weather Network forecasts a big snow storm for us Wed. and Thursday, with over 35cm of snow. EC says we might get 5-10cm, so I am hoping EC is correct. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon Marc, Don and all. 

Don: Those kids. 
It's almost a wee bit scary. 

Today my Siobhán is 15 years old. :love2::clap:
She is having a few friends over for a wee party.
I'm at tidying up the flat to make it looking nice for them.
..............

Among the greatest of all services that can possibly be rendered by man to 
Almighty God is the education and training of children, young plants of the 
Abhá Paradise, so that these children, fostered by grace in the way of salvation, 
growing like pearls of divine bounty in the shell of education, will one day bejewel 
the crown of abiding glory.
‘Abdu’l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

G'day Camán. Those kids sure do have talent, but they didn't scare me. I guess some are just born with a God given talent to play like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Wish Siobhán a happy 15th from all of us here in The Shang.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don, Marc and everyone that I haven't met yet  

the coffee is fabulous thank you *yum*


----------



## javaqueen

we are finally looking like winter around here - the snow started last night around dinner and has continued - not sure how much has accumulated but The Weather Network yesterday said around 10cm could come our way so we shall see when i get out there to measure it LOL


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> G'day Camán. Those kids sure do have talent, but they didn't scare me. I guess some are just born with a God given talent to play like that.


I hope so. 
As you know, talent like that I korea is forced with very hard 
methods by the parent, and sometimes that happens in other
countries too. That was the origin of my slight fearsome approach.
But if talent is brought forth and nurtured by gentle parenting it's wonderful.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Wish Siobhán a happy 15th from all of us here in The Shang.


Morning.
Thans Marc, I'll tell her. 



javaqueen said:


> morning Don, Marc and everyone that I haven't met yet
> 
> the coffee is fabulous thank you *yum*


Good morning JavaKim.
I hope you are having a great day.


----------



## javaqueen

good morning Caman can I pour you a coffee  









today it is snowing and i am enjoying watching the white stuff float to the ground - finally looks like winter around here, just wondering how long it will last


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Don, Marc and everyone that I haven't met yet
> 
> the coffee is fabulous thank you *yum*


Morning, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Marc - doing well this morning just watching some snow fall to the ground


----------



## friend

javaqueen said:


> good morning Caman can I pour you a coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today it is snowing and i am enjoying watching the white stuff float to the ground - finally looks like winter around here, just wondering how long it will last


Oh, I wouldn't say no to a mug of the black stuff.
(these days not drinking the other black stuff)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just finished doing my income tax -- getting a refund of over $400 due to our charitable donations.


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon everyone - just sitting down to another cup of coffee and thinking about what to make for dinner tonight


----------



## friend

Ordered Valentine's day flower for Vonetta. 
A mix of roses and lilies.


----------



## javaqueen

friend said:


> Ordered Valentine's day flower for Vonetta.
> A mix of roses and lilies.


that sounds nice


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> afternoon everyone - just sitting down to another cup of coffee and thinking about what to make for dinner tonight


Afternoon, Kim. Still snowing?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ordered Valentine's day flower for Vonetta.
> A mix of roses and lilies.


Sweet. A classic romantic. :love2:


----------



## SINC

I came across this today. A guy posted it, saying he has an awesome teacher. Pretty good, non?


----------



## KC4

^^ That is a good one Don. Hahahah.

Good Day Shang!


----------



## SINC

Hi Kim, how are things? When are you off to meet Kacey, BTW? Next month is it?


----------



## KC4

Yep we are leaving at the end of this month, but won't see her until early March. 

BTW, That was amazing that Elaine saw the ship! 
Unbelievably small world.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I came across this today. A guy posted it, saying he has an awesome teacher. Pretty good, non?


Interesting, Don. Guess it was true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How is Life treating you in sunny Calgary?


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Yep we are leaving at the end of this month, but won't see her until early March.


Must be kind of hard?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin. Going to be a tough time getting the doxies to go outside in tomorrow's heavy rain and hurricane-force winds. We shall see.

Hopefully, I shall be able to make some Sunday Brunch for us, but if not, I trust that Caman or Don will help out. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Still snowing?


stopped snowing around noon today - but we are expecting more snow tonight and tomorrow too

just got back from the Philharmonic - very good performance, I thoroughly enjoyed listening to Debussy's Claire de Lune


----------



## SINC

Glad there are people like you who enjoy such things Kim. I never have, but find inspiration in other things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make some Sunday Brunch for us this morning. Then, is is back to trying to force the doxies out into the wind and rain ............ a losing battle, I fear. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> stopped snowing around noon today - but we are expecting more snow tonight and tomorrow too
> 
> just got back from the Philharmonic - very good performance, I thoroughly enjoyed listening to Debussy's Claire de Lune




Good for you, Kim. I love to listen to classical music played live. Who was the pianist doing the main parts of "Claire de Lune"? Debussy's "Claire de Lune" and Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata" are two pieces of music that I would select to learn if I could play the piano. Very peaceful.


----------



## Dr.G.

After drying off the doxies, Deborah and I went back to bed. I woke up again at about 10AM and have been trying to force the doxies outside. What a battle.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was up until midnight waiting for Ann and Crystal to return from babysitting at Matt's place, so slept until 6:30 this morning. I used your NASA story and vid this morning on SAP and there are a couple of smiles to make your day. Now I am off to work on tomorrow. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "'Why aren't you drinking a Molson's?' ":lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Kim. I love to listen to classical music played live. Who was the pianist doing the main parts of "Claire de Lune"? Debussy's "Claire de Lune" and Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata" are two pieces of music that I would select to learn if I could play the piano. Very peaceful.



Debussy's Clair de lune wasn't done as a piano piece - it was done as an orchestral piece with harp instead of piano............absolutely stunning in the rendition.

good morning everyone


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 



Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. How is Life treating you in sunny Calgary?


Life is good. Weather is decent. I'm so sorry to heard of 130 km winds in your part of Canada though. SHeesh! No wonder the doxies have refused to exit the shelter of the building...at those wind speeds and with those ears, they'd be wind-borne. 



friend said:


> Must be kind of hard?


Somedays it sure is Caman. However, today it was very nice to talk to her for about 10 minutes over the phone. She is doing well. Hard to believe that I haven't seen her since August.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Debussy's Clair de lune wasn't done as a piano piece - it was done as an orchestral piece with harp instead of piano............absolutely stunning in the rendition.
> 
> good morning everyone


Interesting. I have never heard it done on a harp.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> Life is good. Weather is decent. I'm so sorry to heard of 130 km winds in your part of Canada though. SHeesh! No wonder the doxies have refused to exit the shelter of the building...at those wind speeds and with those ears, they'd be wind-borne.
> 
> 
> Somedays it sure is Caman. However, today it was very nice to talk to her for about 10 minutes over the phone. She is doing well. Hard to believe that I haven't seen her since August.


Good to hear, Kim. Winds have died down a bit to about 75km/h, but that is still harsh on the doxies due to the driving rain.

Even better to hear that you were able to talk with Kacey on the phone today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, good golf this weekend. Phil Mickelson wins with a commanding performance at Pebble Beach as Tiger Woods falters (once again).


----------



## Dr.G.

SAP fodder??? Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, good golf this weekend. Phil Mickelson wins with a commanding performance at Pebble Beach as Tiger Woods falters (once again).


Yep, my lefty guy won and I watched every stroke of the tourney. Since Tiger got caught with his pants down, he resembles Samson without his hair.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> SAP fodder??? Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


That will do just fine Marc, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, my lefty guy won and I watched every stroke of the tourney. Since Tiger got caught with his pants down, he resembles Samson without his hair.


Tiger with his "pants down"???? Don, please ............ this is a family thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That will do just fine Marc, thanks.


Thought you might like it, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have been waiting for it to stop raining a bit, but the temps have gone up to +8C once again, and we are in the middle of a wind-blasted rain storm. Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

The doxies are not thrilled about venturing outside .............. neither am I. Still, it has to happen soon. See you all tomorrow.
Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Since Tiger got caught with his pants down, he resembles Samson without his hair.


He shaves down there does he?  :lmao:


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

JO has a sun spring inspired bear fast ready for ye.
Different fresh juices, porridge or serials with fresh fruit,
fluffy baked bread, Frappuchino and fruit tea.

Though weekend on Sunday, but I survived to see yet a bother week stating.
Got a nice e-mail this morning from Vonetta asking for some info needed for
her preparing the move to Sweden. Exciting, but still not "a done deal".
We still need to get consent from the kids father and she and I need to meet too.
........................

O ye beloved of God! 
O ye children of His Kingdom! Verily, verily, the new heaven and 
the new earth are come. The holy City, new Jerusalem, hath come down from 
on high in the form of a maid of heaven, veiled, beauteous, and unique, and 
prepared for reunion with her lovers on earth. The angelic company of the 
Celestial Concourse hath joined in a call that hath run throughout the universe, 
all loudly and mightily acclaiming: ‘This is the City of God and His abode, wherein 
shall dwell the pure and holy among His servants. He shall live with them, for they 
are His people and He is their Lord.’
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, nice to see the kitchen back to normal. SAP is up for today with a dog video for Marc, a golf chuckle for a smile to start your day and a cute puppy/cat mini clip. Now it's time for me to get tomorrow's issue under way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman ........... morning, Don. Shall check out SAP a bit later. Have to go outside to check for damage to the house. No flooding inside, but I need to see if there was any wind damage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, no flooding in our basement and only a few small branches from out trees are down in the back garden. According to the MUN weather station which is about a kilometer from where I sit in my house, recorded 81mm of rain and a gust of wind at 140km/h. That is far more than the official EC reading. Still, whichever one you believe, it was a wild day and night. The doxies finally had a chance to go outside without having to fight the wind and rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off for a long two-hour meeting on campus.


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon everyone I'm here a bit late today but it has been a busy and productive morning - still more to do so back at it now - have a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just back from a boring and long meeting on campus. Going to make a fresh pot of herbal tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## friend

Evening everyone. 

I'll have a cuppa, thank Marc.

Vonetta and I are making great relationship progress. :clap:
Going to watch web-TV now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. One cup coming up. Glad to hear of this progress. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Puppy Totally Pumped About Eating on MSN Video

No doxie could ever do this trick.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .



Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I just watched the Hound Group at the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show ................ and a Standard Wirehaired Dachshund won best of group. This doxie is distantly related to Gracie, who was the #1 standard wirehaired doxie in Canada in 2010, and who went to Westminster in Feb.2011 ............ and was blown out of the ring. Still, a dachshund has never won Best of Show, in that only five hounds have ever won BoS in the long history of Westminster. This could be their year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

good evening everyone, hope that everyone has had a good day and I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Gordon Ramsey came by and made us breakfast:
Irish fried breakfast, kippers, veg. soup, garlic mushrooms and fried green tomatoes.
But he made that poop bean coffee. I heard it's tasty, but ****e, I pass on it. 

OK, breakfast so and then working.
...........

Merciful God!
Cause us to repent of our shortcomings!
Accept us in Thy heavenly Kingdom and give 
unto us an abode where there shall be no error.
Give us peace; give us knowledge, and open 
unto us the gates of Thy heaven.
Thou art the Giver of all!
Thou art the Forgiver!
Thou art the merciful!
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I shall make some fresh tea and coffee to go along with GR's breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Have to get done today as I am due for amy quarterly visit with the doc right after lunch today. My eye infection is back for the past week and I hope I can get some new meds to clear it up. SAP for today is done and a good one it is with a HD video on pollination that is just terrific in detail. Also a cat who follows a floor pattern and a poignant example pic of why, "She'll always be my Valentine."


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone and thank you for the coffee and breakie this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Hope you can clear up that eye infection. Amazing video clip, especially the scene with all the monarch butterflies at the end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

I hopped in the car and headed down to Spenelli's market in Little Italy yesterday afternoon and picked up a supply of Italian home baked bread. I love their ring bread, baked fresh daily, for making sandwiches. The ring loaves are just right to make a couple of corned beef sandwiches for lunch and that will be my lunch today along with a quarter of a garlic dill pickle. Ann is babysitting at Matt's today, so I am bachin'. Here is the loaf, pre-sandwich.










Anyone want a ring bread sandwich for lunch?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 
Lots of snow outside for me to shovel today. 



SINC said:


> Anyone want a ring bread sandwich for lunch?


But I'd rather have a sandwich, please and thanks!

Sorry to hear about the return of the eye infection Don - Hope it clears quickly.


----------



## javaqueen

ring sandwich for lunch - I'm in 

I have a bit of a break before my next student.......Tuesday is my longest teaching day


----------



## KC4

Yeah, hurry up with the sandwich Don! We're starved!

Oh, and please tell me you slice that bread like a bagel.


----------



## javaqueen

kc4 said:


> yeah, hurry up with the sandwich don! We're starved!
> 
> Oh, and please tell me you slice that bread like a bagel.


+1


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Yeah, hurry up with the sandwich Don! We're starved!
> 
> Oh, and please tell me you slice that bread like a bagel.


Kinda. I cut in in sections first, then slice it lengthwise.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Well I'm finally back into the world of the net. We're still in Windsor.... alittle snow but nothing to fret about.
Don I sent you some stuff yesterday...hope it adds to your collection. Take care all, I have to go through my emails....that will take a day or two. I think it is a great skill knowing what to keep and what to dump....one I have to learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Well I'm finally back into the world of the net. We're still in Windsor.... alittle snow but nothing to fret about.
> Don I sent you some stuff yesterday...hope it adds to your collection. Take care all, I have to go through my emails....that will take a day or two. I think it is a great skill knowing what to keep and what to dump....one I have to learn.


Afternoon, Rp. Glad to see you back once again here in The Shang. How are Tovah and MayBelle making out these days? How are you???? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Would love a sandwich on that ring bread. I love fresh bread.

Afternoon Kim 1 and Kim 2. How are you folks today?


----------



## javaqueen

I am doing very well - just finished making some homemade tomato soup to go with Don's sandwiches on the ring bread


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, things are going well here. Tovah is moving around much better and MayBelle is enjoying her new home. Now that things have settled down I can get back to working on my Masters.....I think I will have to relearn how to learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am doing very well - just finished making some homemade tomato soup to go with Don's sandwiches on the ring bread


Love tomato soup. We should have you and Don and Caman take over the cooking duties at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are going well here. Tovah is moving around much better and MayBelle is enjoying her new home. Now that things have settled down I can get back to working on my Masters.....I think I will have to relearn how to learn.


Good to hear, Rp. Having to "relearn how to learn" is a lifelong activity. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM High Tea here in St.John's. Anyone interested? Or, we could wait until 4PM wherever you are right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, not sure if I sent you this one.

Sleeping Puppy Dreaming on MSN Video


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, should Raydachs Playing With Fire V, the standard wirehaired dachsund that won best of group (Hounds) win at Westminster, the drinks at both The Cafe Chez Marc (non-alcoholic) and Hair of the Doxie Den (alcoholic) are on the house.


----------



## SINC

Well, back from the docs office and some good news. My eye infection that has been plaguing me is a blocked tear duct. The doc says he could refer me to an eye doc to have it cleared, but mentioned I most likely would not like the method. He said running a rotor router through your tear duct is a most unpleasant experience. Instead he showed me how I can gently massage the area and clear it on my own which may take a while, but will work.

He also had some good things to say about my heart and blood pressure. My BP, on both arms today was great with an average reading of 120 on 72. He said it must be the exercise and good diet. I told him the truth, that it was the beer. He chuckled at that, but said, keep doing what your doing, so I stopped and bought more beer on the way home.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, back from the docs office and some good news. My eye infection that has been plaguing me is a blocked tear duct. The doc says he could refer me to an eye doc to have it cleared, but mentioned I most likely would not like the method. He said running a rotor router through your tear duct is a most unpleasant experience. Instead he showed me how I can gently massage the area and clear it on my own which may take a while, but will work.
> 
> He also had some good things to say about my heart and blood pressure. My BP, on both arms today was great with an average reading of 120 on 72. He said it must be the exercise and good diet. I told him the truth, that it was the beer. He chuckled at that, but said, keep doing what your doing, so I stopped and bought more beer on the way home.


Good news, Don. Beer???? Must be working. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Who is going to make the OtHD Breakfast tomorrow???


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished grading, so I am going to call it a night and watch the last parts of the Westminster Kennel Club show. Remember, root for the standard wirehaired dachshund to win Best of Show to ensure yourself free everything at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

When I asked Anthony Bourdain to come and make 
breakfast in the Shang he had No Reservations.
So this morning he is wanted to do Creole style food.
A lot of sea food, fish and veg., corn bread, Gumbo, Yakamein,
Calas, egg Sardou, Grits and Grillades, French toast, bread pudding,
blackberry cobbler and Café Brûlot.
Enjoy.
.....................

O kind Father!
Confer Thy blessings. Consider not our sins.
Shelter us under Thy protection. 
Remember not our sins.
Heal us with Thy mercy.
We are weak; Thou art mighty.
We are poor; Thou art rich.
We are sick; Thou art the Physician.
We are needy; Thou art most generous.
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán. You sure do find some great chefs for breakfasts in the morning. Today on SAP, the curious statues of Thailand, a new species of owl and a flight in the cockpit of a C130J transport.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Great breakfast this morning. Merci.
Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish off my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my shoulder and back hurts just watching this possible SAP piece.

Most One-Armed Hindu Push-Ups On A Basketball - Alicia Weber


----------



## SINC

Wow, Marc, I didn't think she was going to make those last two.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, Marc, I didn't think she was going to make those last two.


True. That's when my back and shoulder really started to hurt. 

Got dizzy watching the plane demo on SAP. XX)


----------



## friend

Morning lads.

Don: That test flight was brutal. 
Wow. What a pilot, what a plain.

Haven't got any done yet. 
Taking a shower and then.....
Work!


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone............excellent breakfast Caman thank you 

how is everyone today and what are the plans?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from an hour at the Y gym. I did NOT do any Hindu push-ups, but I did have a good workout. Able to get my heart rate up to 140 and not feel as if I just had to stop on the bike or treadmill. The various weight resistance machines are also getting a bit easier since I have been supplementing these exercises with snow shoveling.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> When I asked Anthony Bourdain to come and make
> breakfast in the Shang he had No Reservations.
> So this morning he is wanted to do Creole style food.
> A lot of sea food, fish and veg., corn bread, Gumbo, Yakamein,
> Calas, egg Sardou, Grits and Grillades, French toast, bread pudding,
> blackberry cobbler and Café Brûlot.
> Enjoy.


Awesome Caman! Just in time for Mardi Gras! 
Laissez les bons temps rouler!



SINC said:


> Morning Camán. You sure do find some great chefs for breakfasts in the morning. Today on SAP, the curious statues of Thailand, a new species of owl and a flight in the cockpit of a C130J transport.


Good news about the BP! Yup...keep up the good "work"! Off to check out SAP soon.



Dr.G. said:


> Don, my shoulder and back hurts just watching this possible SAP piece.
> 
> Most One-Armed Hindu Push-Ups On A Basketball - Alicia Weber


OMG. I don't think I could do more than one before collapsing. 
Good for her!



Dr.G. said:


> Just got back from an hour at the Y gym. I did NOT do any Hindu push-ups, but I did have a good workout. Able to get my heart rate up to 140 and not feel as if I just had to stop on the bike or treadmill. The various weight resistance machines are also getting a bit easier since I have been supplementing these exercises with snow shoveling.


Sounds great! I did snow shoveling, plus a (dance) workout yesterday....maybe I should have just combined them and danced with the snow shovel? 

Today I am babysitting my granddaughter who is now 6 months old. Should be fun!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Dancing with a snow shovel? Maybe in Calgary snow but not in St. John's. Good luck with babysitting. Maggie is six months old on Saturday. Maybe you could baby sit both of them?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Almost 400PM there, so might I interest you in some Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Almost 400PM there, so might I interest you in some Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


You most certainly can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You most certainly can.


Coming right up, Sonal. Work any less stressful these days???


----------



## friend

Good evening all.

Spoke to Vonetta over the phone for the first time.
1,5 hour of pleasant conversation.
As we expected, we found each other straight away.
She is so nice and she has a lovely voice too.
All is decided and now all we just want to meet in person to
confirm, go to the next level and make the the relationship legal.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Sonal. Work any less stressful these days???


The light at the end of the tunnel is definitely getting brighter.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Spoke to Vonetta over the phone for the first time.
> 1,5 hour of pleasant conversation.
> As we expected, we found each other straight away.
> She is so nice and she has a lovely voice too.
> All is decided and now all we just want to meet in person to
> confirm, go to the next level and make the the relationship legal.


Good to hear, Caman. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The light at the end of the tunnel is definitely getting brighter.


Good to hear. You shall enjoy your Spanish trip even more now.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Caman. Good luck, my friend.


Thanks Marc.



Sonal said:


> The light at the end of the tunnel is definitely getting brighter.


Great stuff me friend.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. You shall enjoy your Spanish trip even more now.


I shall enjoy it because the 6 hour time difference will, at minimum, give me 6 hours of peace and quiet each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I shall enjoy it because the 6 hour time difference will, at minimum, give me 6 hours of peace and quiet each day.


Don't bring your cell phone or computer and really enjoy yourselves. :love2:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Don't bring your cell phone or computer and really enjoy yourselves. :love2:


That's a nice thought, but not a realistic one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That's a nice thought, but not a realistic one.


Too bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. We are in for some rough weather in the next 24 hours so I best to get some rest now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

Spoke to Vonetta again and we have scheduled another call
for 12:00pm my time, 5:00am her time, being an early riser.
All have now been decided and they are going to move here.
Her kids are really excited about it, Vonetta too.
I feel happy, more happy then I felt in decades.
This is great, and it feels so right.
It is everything I ever hoped for in a family life. There is no doubt
in any of us, we just clicked straight away when we started writing to each 
other and the calls have confirmed it. We are going to meet in Houston and Vonetta
is going to visit us here before they finally move here, but just because we want to and
not to check how things work out. This time we both did our homework and if has payed out.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> Spoke to Vonetta again and we have scheduled another call
> for 12:00pm my time, 5:00am her time, being an early riser.
> All have now been decided and they are going to move here.
> Her kids are really excited about it, Vonetta too.
> I feel happy, more happy then I felt in decades.
> This is great, and it feels so right.
> It is everything I ever hoped for in a family life. There is no doubt
> in any of us, we just clicked straight away when we started writing to each
> other and the calls have confirmed it. We are going to meet in Houston and Vonetta
> is going to visit us here before they finally move here, but just because we want to and
> not to check how things work out. This time we both did our homework and if has payed out.


Again, good to hear, Caman. I wish you the very best. Peace, my friend.


----------



## friend

Thanks Marc.
Good night.
Talk to you in the morning


----------



## javaqueen

So pleased for you and Vonetta, Caman  

Good evening everyone - finished teaching for the day and finished my dinner - now to relax for a while


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No chefs are in the kitchen, so I shall prepare breakfast this morning and set out some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

A sunny day here, but cold and no sign of spring yet.
Breakfast is on the table, but I haven't had chance to check it yet.
JO is back cooking, so I presume it is grand anyway.
I think Marc is giving him a hand.
........

Wherefore, O Cloud of Mercy,
grant us some drop of rain.
O Flowering Bed of grace, send us forth a fragrant breeze.
O Sea of all bestowals, roll towards us a great wave.
O Sun of Bounty, send down a shaft of light.
Grant us pity, grant us grace.
By Thy beauty, we come to no provision but our sins, 
with no good deeds to tell of, only hopes.
Unless Thy concealing veil doth cover us, and Thy protection shield 
and cradle us, what power have these helpless souls to rise and serve 
Thee, what substance have these wretched ones to make a brave display?
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. No, JO was giving me a hand. I got in first. 

How is Life treating you this morning up on Cloud 9? So good to see you happy once again.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc.
Good man, I'll grab something in awhile.

Things are good, really good, thanks for asking. 
Waiting for a call from Vonetta, but it might come later.
Kids tend often to change plans for their parents, as you know yourself,
so she might have to take them to school before having time for her hubby.

I'm sitting looking for cheepish flight to Houston.
Not sure about the date, but we might push it back to end of March.

How are things in your neck of the woods?
Still cold and windy?


----------



## javaqueen

Morning everyone thanks for the coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> Good man, I'll grab something in awhile.
> 
> Things are good, really good, thanks for asking.
> Waiting for a call from Vonetta, but it might come later.
> Kids tend often to change plans for their parents, as you know yourself,
> so she might have to take them to school before having time for her hubby.
> 
> I'm sitting looking for cheepish flight to Houston.
> Not sure about the date, but we might push it back to end of March.
> 
> How are things in your neck of the woods?
> Still cold and windy?


Good for you, Caman. Kim (KC4) will know all about Houston in March. Ask her about what to expect.

Rain here and +1C, so there is nothing to shovel. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning everyone thanks for the coffee


Morning, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Took some new meds last night to help clear the infection in my blocked tear duct and never heard a thing for 10 solid hours. Have not slept that long in a very long time. It seems to be doing the trick though as I washed out quite a bit of bright green discharge and the swelling has gone down as well. The swelling is the worst part as the eyelid droops over the pupil and causes blurred vision which makes it hard to do work on my Mac. Despite the fact it slowed me down, SAP is up with a home make pool table, a cute little guy and his dog and a lesson in etiquette at Timmy's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to hear your eye is getting better. I can't remember the last time I slept for 10 hours. Guess I shall have plenty of time for a long sleep when I am dead.

Glad to see the purple squirrel clip came in handy. Would hate to have to do a bank shot on that table. Got a chuckle from the little boy and the Akita clip.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you today?


Morning Marc, doing well today. Just getting ready for another coffee 



SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Took some new meds last night to help clear the infection in my blocked tear duct and never heard a thing for 10 solid hours. Have not slept that long in a very long time. It seems to be doing the trick though as I washed out quite a bit of bright green discharge and the swelling has gone down as well. The swelling is the worst part as the eyelid droops over the pupil and causes blurred vision which makes it hard to do work on my Mac. Despite the fact it slowed me down, SAP is up with a home make pool table, a cute little guy and his dog and a lesson in etiquette at Timmy's.


Don that is fantastic that you were able to get relief after only one evening of medication *cheer*


----------



## Dr.G.

Another cup coming right up, Kim.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Caman- Houston in March is very nice, however I'd expect some rain. When it rains in Houston, expect to be soaked to the skin in 30 seconds if you do not have an umbrella. 
Good luck with your travels! 

Kim- We start'em young here....







I have a cute video clip, but alas, I cannot attach it here. 

Marc - A bank shot on that table, might actually be a shot off riverbank mud. 

Don- SAP had a lot for me today...Dolphins (love 'em!) I have a date to be swimming with dolphins while in the Bahamas next month... cake for breakfast (Been there, done that, just this morning!) ..weird food..(while I didn't have any on the list, I did eat a fresh durian this week, the fruit pictured as the lead in to the article. I'm still picking the fine spines from my hands (on the end of each of those spikes, is a very fine, barbed spine...that one doesn't notice until it's too late).....BUT......you had to go and add squirrels now, didn't you...and a purple one at that. It's probably an alien.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I have a cute video clip, but alas, I cannot attach it here.


Sure you can, email the clip to me and I will email you back a link using SAP.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Don! 

Here it is: 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/46939750/Ellie%20on%20Pianovia%20SAP.m4v


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Don't fault Don for the clip on the Newfoundland Purple Squirrel. I sent it to him thinking it might be a nice SAP clip. The color is caused by our lack of sun.


----------



## friend

Evening Marc, Don, Kim, JavaKim and all. 

After talking to Vonetta on the phone.
Just a wee, short call
over 5 hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening Marc, Don, Kim, JavaKim and all.
> 
> After talking to Vonetta on the phone.
> Just a wee, short call
> over 5 hour.


Kudos, Caman. I recall a call I made to Deborah at just after midnight my time (she was in Calgary, 3 1/2 earlier) and we spoke until just after 6AM my time. I went outside to sit in my backyard and she wanted to know what the strange noise was on the phone. I told her that it was the sounds of birds waking up at dawn.


----------



## tilt

Marc, check your PM. 

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Hello everyone 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Marc, check your PM.
> 
> Cheers


Just did now. Three cheers to you. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

So Mohan, when do you start your new job and where is it?


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. I am not far behind you. First one in the Cafe tomorrow morning makes our TGIF Breakfast. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I shall call it a night as well. Have to try to take the doxies outside, one at a time, in the pouring rain ................ and you all know how much doxies "love" being outside in the rain. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> So Mohan, when do you start your new job and where is it?


Could never put one past you! Well, I start Monday, it's an American company with all clients in the US; but I shall be based out of home here in Canada and keep travelling every week like I used to do earlier. Only, this time all travel will be to the US (I am dreading boarding at US airports with their stupid TSA and nudoscopes etc. - very rude and stupid!

I start Monday. The offer was conditional upon my being able to get a TN visa. I went tot he border today and managed to get one. The border officer, surprisingly, was very nice, very courteous, smiled, and actually went above and beyond to give me the visa. He actually used his intelligence and discretion fairly.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Hey, congrats Mohan, good for you. Too bad we never did get together for a cold one when you were in Edmonton. If you ever have a layover here, let me know, it would be fun.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Hey, congrats Mohan, good for you. Too bad we never did get together for a cold one when you were in Edmonton. If you ever have a layover here, let me know, it would be fun.


Thanks Don. After 9 months of both my wife and me being unemployed and no EI, this certainly is a relief.

Yeah, I would have enjoyed it. I enjoyed drinking with Kim and James (FeXL) in Calgary.

Cheers


----------



## MLeh

Congrats, Mohan. 

Ah the allure of business travel


----------



## javaqueen

tilt said:


> Could never put one past you! Well, I start Monday, it's an American company with all clients in the US; but I shall be based out of home here in Canada and keep travelling every week like I used to do earlier. Only, this time all travel will be to the US (I am dreading boarding at US airports with their stupid TSA and nudoscopes etc. - very rude and stupid!
> 
> I start Monday. The offer was conditional upon my being able to get a TN visa. I went tot he border today and managed to get one. The border officer, surprisingly, was very nice, very courteous, smiled, and actually went above and beyond to give me the visa. He actually used his intelligence and discretion fairly.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations on the new job Mohan *cheer* and wow on the Visa and getting it so quickly and dealing with someone who knows how to use their brain


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Mohan: Congratulation to your new jog.  :clap:

Breakfast on the table.
Wolfgang Puck does a guest appearance, but it is a light sunny Californian 
beach breakfast with no heavy German bratwurst, sauerkraut or such food.
.................
[FONT="Comic Sans MS"]
Recognise your enemies as friends, and consider those who wish you evil 
as the wishers of good. You must not see evil as evil and then compromise
with your opinion, for to treat in a smooth, kindly way one whom you consider 
evil or an enemy is hypocrisy, and this is not worthy or allowable. 
You must consider your enemies as friends, look upon your evil-wishers as your 
well-wishers and treat them accordingly. Act in such a way that your heart may be 
free from hatred. Let not your heart be offended with anyone. If some one commit 
an error and wrong toward you, you must instantly forgive him.[/FONT]
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Great TGIF Breakfast. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Could never put one past you! Well, I start Monday, it's an American company with all clients in the US; but I shall be based out of home here in Canada and keep travelling every week like I used to do earlier. Only, this time all travel will be to the US (I am dreading boarding at US airports with their stupid TSA and nudoscopes etc. - very rude and stupid!
> 
> I start Monday. The offer was conditional upon my being able to get a TN visa. I went tot he border today and managed to get one. The border officer, surprisingly, was very nice, very courteous, smiled, and actually went above and beyond to give me the visa. He actually used his intelligence and discretion fairly.
> 
> Cheers


Once again, kudos to you, Mohan. Did not mean to spill the beans. Sorry.

Still, this must be one big relief off of your shoulders. Should you ever get to New York City, "give my regards to Broadway". Merci, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, do I smell coffee brewing


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, do I smell coffee brewing


Yes, I was just grinding up some beans, Kim, for a fresh pot of coffee. Interested?

Just got back from an hour in the Y gym so I could use a nice hot cup of coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. You can have that coffee while reading SAP.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of SAP, I caught Camán visiting today:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et all. You can have that coffee while reading SAP.


You read my mind, Don. Just finished my first read through of SAP. Great flower shots today to brighten up the dullness of the returning fog to St.John's.


----------



## Rps

Morning all! Congrats Mohan on getting the new job ... I've been looking for a while so it is encouraging to hear that people are getting jobs .... this is great news!

Sunny here today in Windsor with a high of about 7 ... very little snow, which is great as my son and his family will be arriving from Quebec this weekend ... good weather always makes travel better.

I've been in coffee hell here this week as my WMBB has ran out and I am awaiting my order to arrive ..... the cross one has to bare.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all! Congrats Mohan on getting the new job ... I've been looking for a while so it is encouraging to hear that people are getting jobs .... this is great news!
> 
> Sunny here today in Windsor with a high of about 7 ... very little snow, which is great as my son and his family will be arriving from Quebec this weekend ... good weather always makes travel better.
> 
> I've been in coffee hell here this week as my WMBB has ran out and I am awaiting my order to arrive ..... the cross one has to bare.....


Afternoon, Rp. Glad to hear that things still seem to be balanced in your life these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

No way could a doxie ever do this amazing feat. SAP fodder???

Dog Has A Big Mouth on MSN Video


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Congrats Mohan! What great news! 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon! 

Ellie may come for another visit today - so perhaps she'll play some more piano...


----------



## KC4

Oh Look! It's the reincarnation of Colonel Sanders! 
Militant Rooster on MSN Video

Karma Clucks.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone--and Mohan, congratulations on finding a job. Maybe that will help you sleep at night? 

Information is starting to filter in about registering for courses for my MFA. I've already booked my flight and accommodations for the summer residency, so being able to actually _register_ for the residency would be helpful.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh Look! It's the reincarnation of Colonel Sanders!
> Militant Rooster on MSN Video
> 
> Karma Clucks.


A goose-stepping chicken???? What will KFC think up next???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone--and Mohan, congratulations on finding a job. Maybe that will help you sleep at night?
> 
> Information is starting to filter in about registering for courses for my MFA. I've already booked my flight and accommodations for the summer residency, so being able to actually _register_ for the residency would be helpful.


Afternoon, Sonal. Good to hear about this info. Will this be a 6/8/13 week residency as they have for the various MUN grad programs?


----------



## Dr.G.

Adorable Puppy Stampede on MSN Video

Now, doxie puppies will do this .............. but the person running would only get so far before they brought you down. Then ........... well, remember doxies are "badger dogs" and a downed person is no match for a pack of hungry doxie pups. Oh the humanity!!!!


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Good to hear about this info. Will this be a 6/8/13 week residency as they have for the various MUN grad programs?


No, it's extremely short--10 days--but that's not unlike a lot of other (non-credit) summer writing workshops that many other places host. 

I do get some credits for this, though, and a chance to meet my instructors and some of my fellow students which (as you know) is not usually possibly in distance education.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> No, it's extremely short--10 days--but that's not unlike a lot of other (non-credit) summer writing workshops that many other places host.
> 
> I do get some credits for this, though, and a chance to meet my instructors and some of my fellow students which (as you know) is not usually possibly in distance education.


Well, this seems reasonable. There are some grad students who have taken three grad courses with me online, and we have never met. Such is Life. When do you go for this 10-day period?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, this seems reasonable. There are some grad students who have taken three grad courses with me online, and we have never met. Such is Life. When do you go for this 10-day period?


In early July. Should be a very nice time to be in Vancouver.

Since I'll eventually have to find a thesis advisor from among the Faculty, I'm very glad we have an opportunity to meet at least some of them. Not everyone in the course attends the residency, and to be honest, I find it very strange that people would choose not to. Of course, travel and costs are a factor, but I would have thought people would have accounted for that in choosing to do this particular degree.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No way could a doxie ever do this amazing feat. SAP fodder???
> 
> Dog Has A Big Mouth on MSN Video


Hmm, that video is missing now Marc.


----------



## tilt

MLeh said:


> Congrats, Mohan.
> 
> Ah the allure of business travel





javaqueen said:


> Congratulations on the new job Mohan *cheer* and wow on the Visa and getting it so quickly and dealing with someone who knows how to use their brain





friend said:


> Mohan: Congratulation to your new jog.  :clap:





Dr.G. said:


> Once again, kudos to you, Mohan. Did not mean to spill the beans. Sorry.
> 
> Still, this must be one big relief off of your shoulders. Should you ever get to New York City, "give my regards to Broadway". Merci, mon ami.





Rps said:


> Morning all! Congrats Mohan on getting the new job ... I've been looking for a while so it is encouraging to hear that people are getting jobs .... this is great news!





KC4 said:


> Congrats Mohan! What great news!





Sonal said:


> Morning everyone--and Mohan, congratulations on finding a job. Maybe that will help you sleep at night?


Thank you, one and all, from the bottom of my heart.

JK, my wife and I will be going karaoke tonight, same bar - as long as it does not snow, in case you feel like joining us.

RP, I did not know you were looking. If you tell me what it is you are looking for, I can keep putting feelers out for you. Yes, I keep hearing about so many people getting jobs, but it still took me 9 months. I hope you find something good really soon. I know what you must be going through.

Sonal, I am afraid my sleep problems are not related to my job problems. I am still unable to sleep until 2:30 or 3 in the morning. BTW, enjoy Barcelona. I used to go there once a month for a week for three whole years about 11 years ago. It was the most fun city I have ever been to.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmm, that video is missing now Marc.


Too bad. It was an amazing sight to see a dog pick up and hold three tennis balls in his mouth.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmm, that video is missing now Marc.


It is there for me, Don. Strange ............

Dog Has A Big Mouth on MSN Video


----------



## Dr.G.

You shall NEVER find meals like this at The Cafe Chez Marc. XX)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It is there for me, Don. Strange ............
> 
> Dog Has A Big Mouth on MSN Video


It's there now Marc. Odd. Trouble is that site does not allow embedding so I am off to YouTube to see if I can find it there, if not then Vimeo, if not then, well on and on.

EDIT: YouTube had it, problem solved.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> In early July. Should be a very nice time to be in Vancouver.
> 
> Since I'll eventually have to find a thesis advisor from among the Faculty, I'm very glad we have an opportunity to meet at least some of them. Not everyone in the course attends the residency, and to be honest, I find it very strange that people would choose not to. Of course, travel and costs are a factor, but I would have thought people would have accounted for that in choosing to do this particular degree.


Well, stay in touch as you venture off to the "wild west" of BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's there now Marc. Odd. Trouble is that site does not allow embedding so I am off to YouTube to see if I can find it there, if not then Vimeo, if not then, well on and on.
> 
> EDIT: YouTube had it, problem solved.


Good to hear. As we say, "always searching, always sharing".


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. Speak with you sometime tomorrow. Volunteer tutoring again begins for me tomorrow morning, so I might be here quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin as well. Another early morning for me tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, have a good morning with your students.


----------



## javaqueen

Mohan, sorry that I missed the message earlier - got home late from dinner out with my hubby, hope to catch you soon though


----------



## tilt

Just got back from a night of karaoke. Had fun. Missed you JQ.

And oddly enough, I am drunk, but again am unable to sleep! Can you believe it? I am drunk and wide awake - not very enjoyable.

Sleep well, everyone. You do not know how damned lucky you are, irrespective of whatever problems you may have in life. The two most important things in life are being able to have a good night's sleep and to be able to have a good healthy sh*t every morning. Nothing else, and I mean nothing else, matters.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Just got back from a night of karaoke. Had fun. Missed you JQ.
> 
> And oddly enough, I am drunk, but again am unable to sleep! Can you believe it? I am drunk and wide awake - not very enjoyable.
> 
> Sleep well, everyone. You do not know how damned lucky you are, irrespective of whatever problems you may have in life. The two most important things in life are being able to have a good night's sleep and to be able to have a good healthy sh*t every morning. Nothing else, and I mean nothing else, matters.
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. I am sober and wide awake as well. Just woke up at 4AM.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A couple of raccoons hold a funny conversation, 'The Set Up' and just for KC Kim, pickle juice to fuel runners and avoid cramps. All on SAP this morning.

EDIT: Sorry the funny raccoons are gonzo. You know how when a YouTube video ends, they have a bunch of little pics, samples for more videos, usually of the same kind? Well this one had those little pics too, but sadly all hard core porn. How they could tie that on the end of a recycling video is beyond me, but I took it down in case anyone noticed. It's not the usual fodder of SAP and never will be. Instead we have Marc's contribution of the dog with a big mouth.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Mohan, Don and all. 

Sat the alarm on 5am to be able to have a brief word
with Vonetta before her going to bed. 
We spoke for 3,5 hours. 
Then I tried to get some shut eye, but Liam and Aiofe had other plans.
Got a few minutes here and there but in the end I had to give that idea,
Well worth time spent though. But next time I will go to bed earlier
and not at 1:15am. 
.........

THE SUN OF REALITY

In our solar system, the center of illumination is the sun itself. Through the will of 
God this central luminary is the one source of the existence and development of all 
phenomenal things. When we observe the organisms of the material kingdoms we find 
that their growth and training are dependent upon the heat and light of the sun. 
Without this quickening impulse there would be no growth of tree or vegetation, neither 
would the existence of animal or human being be possible; in fact no forms of created 
life would be manifest upon the earth. But if we reflect deeply we will perceive that the 
great bestower and giver of life is God; the sun is the intermediary of His will and plan. 
Without the bounty of the sun therefore the world would be in darkness. All illumination 
of our planetary system proceeds or emanates from the solar centre.
Likewise in the spiritual realm of intelligence and idealism there must be a center of 
illumination, and that center is the everlasting, ever-shining Sun, the Word of God. 
Its lights are the lights of reality which have shone upon humanity, illumining the realm
of thought and morals, conferring the bounties of the divine world upon man. 
These lights are the cause of the education of souls and the source of the enlightenment 
of hearts, sending forth in effulgent radiance the message of the glad-tidings of the 
kingdom of God. In brief, the moral and ethical world and the world of spiritual 
regeneration are dependent for their progressive being upon that heavenly center of
illumination. It gives forth the light of religion and bestows the life of the spirit, imbues
humanity with archetypal virtues and confers eternal splendors. This Sun of Reality, this 
center of effulgences is the prophet or Manifestation of God. Just as the phenomenal sun
shines upon the material world producing life and growth, likewise the spiritual or 
prophetic Sun confers illumination upon the human world of thought and intelligence, 
and unless it rose upon the horizon of human existence the kingdom of man would 
become dark and extinguished.
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. A couple of raccoons hold a funny conversation, 'The Set Up' and just for KC Kim, pickle juice to fuel runners and avoid cramps. All on SAP this morning.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry the funny raccoons are gonzo. You know how when a YouTube video ends, they have a bunch of little pics, samples for more videos, usually of the same kind? Well this one had those little pics too, but sadly all hard core porn. How they could tie that on the end of a recycling video is beyond me, but I took it down in case anyone noticed. It's not the usual fodder of SAP and never will be. Instead we have Marc's contribution of the dog with a big mouth.


Morning, Don. Porn on SAP?!?!  Luckily, you had the dog and the 3 tennis balls clip.

We should begin serving Pickle Juice at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Those time zone differences are rough. You and I are 3 1/2 hours ahead of me, and I am 2 1/2 hours ahead of Houston. Good luck getting a nap, my friend.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Poor Mohan - That must be so, so miserable not to be able to sleep. Does physical activity make a difference? Sometimes people can sleep better if they are physically tired from a workout, especially if that workout involved a lot of fresh air. 

Well, I hope you had fun singing karaoke - what did you choose to sing?


Don - Pickle Juice? Garlic power! 

Another day of house hunting for us in Calgary. (We will be moving this summer) . I am amazed that two of the advertised open houses we showed up to see were cancelled. No notice on the door, nothing. We had to phone the realtor to find out what was up. 

One offered the excuse that it was conditionally sold the day before but she hadn't had time to put the stickers on the sign. (I would have held the open house anyway, in case the conditions were not satisfied)

The other one offered no explanation at all. 

Apparently, it's not that tough in real estate in Calgary these days.


----------



## javaqueen

So Mohan, what did you sing last night?? Sorry that I didn't get the message earlier 

Evening everyone, just finished dinner and now getting ready to do nothing for a bit tonight  hope that you are all having a great day/evening/night


----------



## friend

Nite time here.
Que pasa Señora Kim y Señora JavaKim?

Spoke to Vonetta for about 3,5 hours again.
Then she had to go and work, she has a body-painting
job this evening (Houston time) and she said she would 
call me after worth. It's proceeding well this. :clap:
I feel really good about this and on Monday I am booking 
ticket to Houston. Going to go there with a ring in my pocket.  :love2:


----------



## javaqueen

Hey Caman, that is great that you and Vonetta are getting along so well  Can't wait to hear all about your visit and the ring


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. Any word from Kacey?

My brother in law sold their house in Calgary over a weekend. Nearly $4 million and it was a done deal. I guess we could afford a little home in Calgary at those sorts of prices.

Good luck with your house hunting.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite time here.
> Que pasa Señora Kim y Señora JavaKim?
> 
> Spoke to Vonetta for about 3,5 hours again.
> Then she had to go and work, she has a body-painting
> job this evening (Houston time) and she said she would
> call me after worth. It's proceeding well this. :clap:
> I feel really good about this and on Monday I am booking
> ticket to Houston. Going to go there with a ring in my pocket.  :love2:


Good luck, my friend. May three times be a charm for you. 
Amor Vincit Omnia :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> So Mohan, what did you sing last night?? Sorry that I didn't get the message earlier
> 
> Evening everyone, just finished dinner and now getting ready to do nothing for a bit tonight  hope that you are all having a great day/evening/night


Evening, Kim. Check YouTube. Mohan's video went viral with what has to be the best Dean Martin retrospective since Dean Martin sang in Vegas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy snow has given way to wind blasted ice pellets. The doxies are refusing to go outside tonight. 

The yellow part even looks like a doxie. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Sheesh, you sure get one after another Marc. What's with that anyway? I guess the Atlantic has it in for NL?


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Poor Mohan - That must be so, so miserable not to be able to sleep. Does physical activity make a difference? Sometimes people can sleep better if they are physically tired from a workout, especially if that workout involved a lot of fresh air.
> 
> Well, I hope you had fun singing karaoke - what did you choose to sing?





javaqueen said:


> So Mohan, what did you sing last night?? Sorry that I didn't get the message earlier


Good luck with your house-hunting Kim!

I have not tried physical activity, maybe I should - that certainly IS a good idea, thanks!

And I managed to get in just two songs - there were a lot of singers last night. I sang Delilah (Tom jones) and Johnny Be Goode (Chuck Berry).

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sheesh, you sure get one after another Marc. What's with that anyway? I guess the Atlantic has it in for NL?


No, just constant lows that don't want to leave.  EC's forecast of 2-4cm of snow is way off as we just passed about 4 inches of snow and ice pellets about 10 minutes ago. The ice pellets are slowing a bit to be topped off by some freezing rain .......... which will be covered by another layer of snow. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Good luck with your house-hunting Kim!
> 
> I have not tried physical activity, maybe I should - that certainly IS a good idea, thanks!
> 
> And I managed to get in just two songs - there were a lot of singers last night. I sang Delilah (Tom jones) and Johnny Be Goode (Chuck Berry).
> 
> Cheers


I am finding that I am sleeping better with about an hour a day in the gym, with a combo of cardio and weight resistance exercises.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to go out and shovel some spots for the doxies .............. and then try to force them to go outside in this hail and sleet. Wish me luck.

Hopefully, see you all at Sunday Brunch.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Just popped in before I start tomorrow's edition of SAP. Today we have a dog whose bark is worse than his bite, a wedgie to remember and a student who score 0% on an exam. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP when I have a free moment later. Lots of shoveling to do now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Before I go back outside to shovel, I shall prepare a find Sunday Brunch for one and all when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are quickly closing in on view #5,000,000. We should do something to celebrate this milestone, even though we shall not know who that person is who popped into The Shang. Any suggestions???


----------



## friend

Good afternoon dear friends. 

Snow is melting here, due to a rise in temp. to a wonderful 3C. :clap:
Spoke to Vonetta for 2 hours this morning and that makes my day. :love2:
She has a cold and I said a few healing prayer which I promised her.
Time to go down to the cellar to get thing sorted out.

Later dudes. 
..................

Merciful God!
Cause us to repent of our shortcomings!
Accept us into Thy heavenly Kingdom and give us an abode where there shall be no error.
Give us peace; give us knowledge, and open unto us the gates of Thy heaven.
Thou art the Giver of all!
Thou art the Forgiver!
Thou art the Merciful!
'Adbu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. Sounds like your continued good mood is continuing. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished shoveling the driveway and the driveways of the two single moms on my street. I am pooped. Only about 5 inches of snow and ice pellets, but the freezing rain made it very heavy. Still, it is +1C and the sun is trying to shine, so all in all it is a nice day.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


friend said:


> Que pasa Señora Kim y Señora JavaKim?


More house hunting for me today - plus preparing for our trip to see Kacey. 

Glad to hear things are going so well for you! You deserve it! 



Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. Any word from Kacey?
> 
> My brother in law sold their house in Calgary over a weekend. Nearly $4 million and it was a done deal. I guess we could afford a little home in Calgary at those sorts of prices.
> 
> Good luck with your house hunting.


Yes,we spoke with Kacey over the phone yesterday. She and a bunch of her friends purchased a hotel "pass", which didn't give them a room, but instead access to the Hotel's Beach front, pool, fitness centre, wi-fi, etc....so they spent a lot of the day taking advantage of that, then they were going to an all you can eat beach barbecue, hosted by one of her fellow student's parents. These parents are feeding the whole ship-load of teenagers. They must have a ton of food! 

Yes, the house prices in Calgary are absurd. 



tilt said:


> I managed to get in just two songs - there were a lot of singers last night. I sang Delilah (Tom jones) and Johnny Be Goode (Chuck Berry).
> 
> Cheers


And how I would have loved to hear that! 



SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Just popped in before I start tomorrow's edition of SAP. Today we have a dog whose bark is worse than his bite, a wedgie to remember and a student who score 0% on an exam. Later . . .


Off to check SAP soon! 


Marc - Sorry to hear of the snow, snow, snow....take it easy out there! Hope the doxies help you!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> More house hunting for me today - plus preparing for our trip to see Kacey.
> 
> Yes,we spoke with Kacey over the phone yesterday. She and a bunch of her friends purchased a hotel "pass", which didn't give them a room, but instead access to the Hotel's Beach front, pool, fitness centre, wi-fi, etc....so they spent a lot of the day taking advantage of that, then they were going to an all you can eat beach barbecue, hosted by one of her fellow student's parents. These parents are feeding the whole ship-load of teenagers. They must have a ton of food!
> 
> Yes, the house prices in Calgary are absurd.
> 
> Marc - Sorry to hear of the snow, snow, snow....take it easy out there! Hope the doxies help you!


Kim, that is good news from Kacey. A well-earned break.

Again, good luck with your house hunting.

Just as I finished the last of the snow shoveling ........... it is snow once again.


----------



## SINC

Dang snow is here too, although not enough to shovel, just sweep.


----------



## friend

Evening lads. 

Kim: Thanks. I prayed for this
and luckily my prayers was heard.

The wee kids in bed and now I'm soon going to talk with me lovely.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dang snow is here too, although not enough to shovel, just sweep.


Guess you still have snow on the ground? We gained 4 feet of snow this past month and lost 2 feet of this snow with all of our rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening lads.
> 
> Kim: Thanks. I prayed for this
> and luckily my prayers was heard.
> 
> The wee kids in bed and now I'm soon going to talk with me lovely.


Evening, Caman. Yes, maybe prayers are heard.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Just as I finished the last of the snow shoveling ........... it is snow once again.


Marc, looks like shovelling is your full-time job now. I do not envy you at all! Sorry you are having so much snow that you do not have time for anything much else.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Marc, looks like shovelling is your full-time job now. I do not envy you at all! Sorry you are having so much snow that you do not have time for anything much else.
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, we have only had about five feet of snow since Dec., so we are way below average. By now, we are usually at the 15 foot mark. Still, this is why I am going to the gym about five days a week. I need the exercise and this is a good way to get it while getting out of the house past the driveway. Doing a neighbor's driveway does not count as "getting out of the house". 

I have time to go to the gym since the doxies are up at 7AM EVERY morning. Still, I get my morning grading done by about 9AM and then it's off to the gym.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone


----------



## slipstream

After many chilly Canadian winters (a few decades in fact) finally got wise over the past two and bought (1) a snowblower and (2) a Canada Goose parka. Thought I was tough or something, then realized I was just not being smart.:clap:


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone


Evening, Kim. How are you this evening?


----------



## Dr.G.

slipstream said:


> After many chilly Canadian winters (a few decades in fact) finally got wise over the past two and bought (1) a snowblower and (2) a Canada Goose parka. Thought I was tough or something, then realized I was just not being smart.:clap:


I hear you, slipstream. After the winters in the early part of this century when we received snowfalls of 21, 18, 19 and 17 feet of snow, I wised up and got a snowblower. The past four winters have not see snowfalls over 13 feet in the winter, but there is usually at least a few snowfalls each year over 35-50cm of wet snow that need a snowblower to survive. No need of a really warm jacket, since cold in not the concern here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. Any bets on when we shall get view #5,000,000??? I say by Wed. night. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Well, I was wrong, since we passed viewer #5,000,000 overnight. Not sure who it might have been, but it is still an accomplishment for us all. Kudos to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

No one is in the kitchen, so I shall prepare some breakfast for us all and start brewing some tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I trust that you are going to go a simplier route than this example of a wedding dress??? :greedy:

Today: $446,000 wedding dress unveiled in Tokyo on MSN Video


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP grist for the mill???

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP grist for the mill???
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


I grabbed that story a couple of days back Marc, although I found it at the DesMoine Register. Below is a screen shot of my WEBBITS future file with it shown. I will try however to run the video with it, although embedding CNN videos is a hit and miss effort for me. Some days they work and some days they don't, but yes it is definitely SAP stuff.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thanks for the breakfast Marc. SAP has a wide variety today with many smiles. A logical sandwich board sign, a most unusual hoop shot and a fridge mover with obvious strength.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and thanks for the breakfast Marc. SAP has a wide variety today with many smiles. A logical sandwich board sign, a most unusual hoop shot and a fridge mover with obvious strength.


Afternoon, Don. Good SAP clips this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just got back from the Y gym. I am slowly getting to the point where I can sustain my heart rate to 123-132 bbm for 20 minutes on the bike. Trying to get into the "fat buring zone" all the while strengthening my heart. Little by little, I am getting there.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, I trust that you are going to go a simplier route than this example of a wedding dress??? :greedy:
> 
> Today: $446,000 wedding dress unveiled in Tokyo on MSN Video


I've bought my dress. It's slightly less expensive than this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I've bought my dress. It's slightly less expensive than this one.


Good to know, Sonal. This is WAY too expensive for a dress. Of course, my gift to you is the honeymoon, but I still need to know where you and Gordon want to go. :love2:


----------



## javaqueen

good morning/afternoon everyone thanks for the coffee Marc, definitely needed at any time of the day


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good morning/afternoon everyone thanks for the coffee Marc, definitely needed at any time of the day


Afternoon, Kim. I try not to drink coffee after 4PM.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## javaqueen

Life is treating me very well today, made eggs and bacon for breakfast this morning, having hubby home made it a special Monday for me


----------



## javaqueen

how is life for you Marc?? anymore snow in your forecast??


----------



## eMacMan

Yesterday took advantage of a cool low wind afternoon and went skating on a nearby lake. Great conditions and while there some ice fishermen and other skaters we had a large area completely to ourselves.

Ice was surprisingly thick as less than 2 kms away a river was already open.


View attachment 23056


View attachment 23057


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Well, I was wrong, since we passed viewer #5,000,000 overnight. Not sure who it might have been, but it is still an accomplishment for us all. Kudos to us.


Woot! Kudos to us all! 


SINC said:


> Morning all and thanks for the breakfast Marc. SAP has a wide variety today with many smiles. A logical sandwich board sign, a most unusual hoop shot and a fridge mover with obvious strength.


Watching that fridge mover makes my own back hurt. I'm not sure whether to be impressed or alarmed. 


Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Just got back from the Y gym. I am slowly getting to the point where I can sustain my heart rate to 123-132 bbm for 20 minutes on the bike. Trying to get into the "fat buring zone" all the while strengthening my heart. Little by little, I am getting there.


Kudos Marc! That's the ticket - little by little. You hardly notice the increase in effort required...but then, when you compare where you are with where you were when you started, you will be pleased.

When I decided to get serious about fitness a few years ago, I could barely do 10 mins on the elliptical machine on no resistance, no incline...and most of that was basically a brisk walk. 

Yesterday I did 40 mins, reaching max resistance, and max incline (30 degrees) more than a few times during those 1600+ revolutions. Then I did 20 mins of weight and strength work. That would have killed me 2-3 years ago. 



eMacMan said:


> Yesterday took advantage of a cool low wind afternoon and went skating on a nearby lake. Great conditions and while there some ice fishermen and other skaters we had a large area completely to ourselves.
> 
> Ice was surprisingly thick as less than 2 kms away a river was already open.


Nice ice! Cool (literally) pics Bob!


----------



## javaqueen

thinking about making roast beef with yorkshire pudding and garlic mashed potatoes for dinner tonight - now to decide on dessert


----------



## KC4

javaqueen said:


> thinking about making roast beef with yorkshire pudding and garlic mashed potatoes for dinner tonight - now to decide on dessert


Woot! Sounds great! I love yorkshires! My son calls them "Pop-ups" because I do them in muffin tins rather than the traditional flat pan.


----------



## javaqueen

excellent when can I expect you.........and what do you want for dessert???


----------



## javaqueen

hmmmm 2 Kims in the house could confuse hubby LOL


----------



## KC4

javaqueen said:


> excellent when can I expect you.........and what do you want for dessert???


Now OK?

Anything!


----------



## javaqueen

now would be great Kim


----------



## KC4

How about Bananas Foster Pop-ups for dessert?


----------



## javaqueen

you want me to make some real banana's foster????


----------



## javaqueen

wonder who else will want to come for dinner??


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> how is life for you Marc?? anymore snow in your forecast??


We get flurries just about every day, Kim, which results in about 2-3 inches of snow. My son, living now in downtown Toronto, remarks that when they get about twice this amount, many panic. 20cm will bring the city to a standstill. When we get a 20cm snowstorm, we consider ourselves lucky. Some snow is forecast for this week, and next week, but I like to wait for it. I will prepare the day before a heavy storm (25-75cm) but anything less than that is expected this time of year. We have had about a third of our average snowfall this year, with only about 5 feet so far. There has been more rain than normal, which the doxies hate. So, it's a toss-up.

Happy Family Day.


----------



## Sonal

javaqueen said:


> wonder who else will want to come for dinner??


Sadly, I don't eat roast beef. So I'll have to just drop in for double-portions of dessert.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yesterday took advantage of a cool low wind afternoon and went skating on a nearby lake. Great conditions and while there some ice fishermen and other skaters we had a large area completely to ourselves.
> 
> Ice was surprisingly thick as less than 2 kms away a river was already open.
> 
> 
> View attachment 23056
> 
> 
> View attachment 23057


Interesting, Bob. Was watching the Weather Network and they were showing grass fires in the Lethbridge area. Part of AB are going to be very dry this summer if there is no real snowfall in the next month.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> Kudos Marc! That's the ticket - little by little. You hardly notice the increase in effort required...but then, when you compare where you are with where you were when you started, you will be pleased.
> 
> When I decided to get serious about fitness a few years ago, I could barely do 10 mins on the elliptical machine on no resistance, no incline...and most of that was basically a brisk walk.
> 
> Yesterday I did 40 mins, reaching max resistance, and max incline (30 degrees) more than a few times during those 1600+ revolutions. Then I did 20 mins of weight and strength work. That would have killed me 2-3 years ago. !


I am like a drunken giraffe on roller skates on the elliptical, Kim. I have been shown how to do it but I just can't get myself coordinated. Bikes and treadmills and actually walking is what I do for cardio. Resistance is on about 8 different machines. I would not have been able to do as much cardio about three years ago, but I would have been able to do far more in terms of weights. The past three years we have not had the sort of snow that we had for the first six years of 2000, and my strength suffered. On machines that I once did 100-150 pounds, now I struggle at 75 pounds.

Still, I am there for the cardio and the weight loss, and I just try to keep my muscles active and strong for when I have to shovel snow.

How are you enjoying Family Day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sadly, I don't eat roast beef. So I'll have to just drop in for double-portions of dessert.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

double portion of dessert for Sonal.............do you eat vegetables?????


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> double portion of dessert for Sonal.............do you eat vegetables?????


Sonal can have my dessert if I can have extra veggies.


----------



## KC4

javaqueen said:


> you want me to make some real banana's foster????


Oh yeah! It's one of my favorite desserts to make (and eat) as well!


----------



## Sonal

javaqueen said:


> double portion of dessert for Sonal.............do you eat vegetables?????


I do. So veggies and extra dessert for me. I haven't altered my wedding dress yet, so I need to keep eating so that I can grow into it.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I am like a drunken giraffe on roller skates on the elliptical, Kim. I have been shown how to do it but I just can't get myself coordinated. Bikes and treadmills and actually walking is what I do for cardio. Resistance is on about 8 different machines. I would not have been able to do as much cardio about three years ago, but I would have been able to do far more in terms of weights. The past three years we have not had the sort of snow that we had for the first six years of 2000, and my strength suffered. On machines that I once did 100-150 pounds, now I struggle at 75 pounds.
> 
> Still, I am there for the cardio and the weight loss, and I just try to keep my muscles active and strong for when I have to shovel snow.
> 
> How are you enjoying Family Day?


Too bad the elliptical does not work for you. It would be easier on your knees, by far. 
Bikes are probably second best though. 

Kudos to you for your progress this year! 

My Family Day is lonely. Everyone seems to be working or away at sea! Speaking of that, the Sorlandet is at sea again, on it's way to the Dominican Republic. I hope they stay safe there. This next port makes me a little nervous.


----------



## SINC

If you're lonely you could always message a friend. 

Oh, wait, you already did that!


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Too bad the elliptical does not work for you. It would be easier on your knees, by far.
> Bikes are probably second best though.
> 
> Kudos to you for your progress this year!
> 
> My Family Day is lonely. Everyone seems to be working or away at sea! Speaking of that, the Sorlandet is at sea again, on it's way to the Dominican Republic. I hope they stay safe there. This next port makes me a little nervous.


Mine is being spent at work. Technically, I have family here.... plus the accountant. It's a fun day of filing, bookkeeping, paper-pushing, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Too bad the elliptical does not work for you. It would be easier on your knees, by far.
> Bikes are probably second best though.
> 
> Kudos to you for your progress this year!
> 
> My Family Day is lonely. Everyone seems to be working or away at sea! Speaking of that, the Sorlandet is at sea again, on it's way to the Dominican Republic. I hope they stay safe there. This next port makes me a little nervous.


I just can't get a sustained cardio workout on the elliptical. Bikes and treadmill and real walking is best for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for tea. And then, it's back to work.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Sadly, I don't eat roast beef. So I'll have to just drop in for double-portions of dessert.


Yes, and don't forget that Freshly made Yorkshires, (puffed in vegetable oil)... . with a bit of butter are ....heavenly. Maybe a bit of jam too.. .. Yum. 


SINC said:


> If you're lonely you could always message a friend.
> 
> Oh, wait, you already did that!


Hah! Yup. It was fun too. Thanks for the chat!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Watching that fridge mover makes my own back hurt. I'm not sure whether to be impressed or alarmed.


It must be the skeptic in me, but my first thought was, hey, they've obviously removed the motor and compressor from that fridge. It would then be relatively easy for a big guy to do with little effort with the bulk of the weight gone. And a little acting helps too


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It must be the skeptic in me, but my first thought was, hey, they've obviously removed the motor and compressor from that fridge. It would then be relatively easy for a big guy to do with little effort with the bulk of the weight gone. And a little acting helps too


That is what I thought, since I have tried to move a smaller fridge with the help of two strong men, and we all struggled. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Naked rowers break Atlantic record - CNN.com

This might be far too "revealing" for SAP, Don, but it's a good story.


----------



## javaqueen

ended up having chocolate brownies with fresh whipped cream and strawberries for dessert 

didn't have time to make banana's foster today


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> ended up having chocolate brownies with fresh whipped cream and strawberries for dessert
> 
> didn't have time to make banana's foster today


Cool. I had an apple. Luckily, I like apples.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

goodnight Marc, chat more tomorrow


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Another guest appearance today in the Shang.
Antony Worrall Thompson is hustling and bustling 
with pots and pans in the kitchen.
We'll see what will end up on the table.

Bought the ticket to Houston yesterday for Aiofe and I.
Going on the 9th of March and staying until the 2nd of April.
Quite a bit longer then I first had thought, but this has to be
done properly and thorough, so we need the time over there.
Setting up a "safety net" for the kids back home, with contacts
that they can reach if they need support during my absence.
Neighbours, friends and ever 2 people I know that works for the 
Social Services. The kids are OK with me going and well feel that 
they capable to care for themselves. 
.........

O Thou forgiving Lord!
Thou art the shelter of all these Thy servants.
Thou knowest the secrets and art aware of all
things. We are all helpless, and Thou art the Mighty,
the Omnipotent. We are all sinners, and Thou art the 
Forgiver of sins, the Merciful, the Compassionate.
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Great breakfast.

Your "safety net" idea is sound, as is a longer stay in Houston. Best that everyone is sure that this is the correct decision for all involved. Good luck, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A chilly morning here in St.John's with -4C temps and a light dusting of snow. The doxies were out playing in in about a half hour ago, and now they are snoozing. Typical dogs ...........


----------



## SINC

Speaking of dogs, Tao injured himself although we know not how. Ann walked him Friday afternoon as usual for the second time that day. When she returned home and entered the rear fenced in yard, she undid the leash and let him go. He ran towards the foot of the stairs and around the corner of the house when she heard him cry out in pain. When she rounded the corner seconds later, he was holding his right rear leg in the air and hobbling to get around. He can no longer get up or down stairs and she had to carry him into the house. He had an appointment at the groomers yesterday and got trimmed. The groomer thinks he has what is known as a luxated patella.

He is in no pain and gets around on one rear leg. All vet services were closed over the holiday weekend and emergency service was provided but at double normal rates and since he was in no pain we chose to see if the condition would right itself as the link above says is possible. We can manipulate the leg, massage it and force it to the floor without any ill effect on him and he allows us to do this easily. We're going to give it a few days to see how it progresses to see how he makes out.

In the meantime, he can now go downstairs easily, but has difficulty going up so we have to carry him. Since Crystal is at work teaching and Ann is babysitting all day for Matt and Holly, it's just me and him today, so I become his buddy as he lays at my feet all day and I carry him in and out for his outdoor needs.


----------



## SINC

SAP is up for the day with a local resident who found a classic car while in Hawaii, a video featuring a nifty little LEGO machine and why men are happier people. Now it's back to work on tomorrow's fare for me, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of dogs, Tao injured himself although we know not how. Ann walked him Friday afternoon as usual for the second time that day. When she returned home and entered the rear fenced in yard, she undid the leash and let him go. He ran towards the foot of the stairs and around the corner of the house when she heard him cry out in pain. When she rounded the corner seconds later, he was holding his right rear leg in the air and hobbling to get around. He can no longer get up or down stairs and she had to carry him into the house. He had an appointment at the groomers yesterday and got trimmed. The groomer thinks he has what is known as a luxated patella.
> 
> He is in no pain and gets around on one rear leg. All vet services were closed over the holiday weekend and emergency service was provided but at double normal rates and since he was in no pain we chose to see if the condition would right itself as the link above says is possible. We can manipulate the leg, massage it and force it to the floor without any ill effect on him and he allows us to do this easily. We're going to give it a few days to see how it progresses to see how he makes out.
> 
> In the meantime, he can now go downstairs easily, but has difficulty going up so we have to carry him. Since Crystal is at work teaching and Ann is babysitting all day for Matt and Holly, it's just me and him today, so I become his buddy as he lays at my feet all day and I carry him in and out for his outdoor needs.


This is what Abby had and now she is able to walk much better ............. after an $1800 vet bill.


----------



## SINC

Yeah Marc, that is something I don't want to face for a 12 year old plus dog. This morning he has jumped up (and down off) of the love seat twice, some 20 inches off the floor, so things seem to be improving. I see no point in spending that kind of money if he can live pain free and adapt to the handicap, although that is not my decision, it is Crystal's dog. She has often stated she would not go to extraordinary measures if he became ill, just have him put to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> SAP is up for the day with a local resident who found a classic car while in Hawaii, a video featuring a nifty little LEGO machine and why men are happier people. Now it's back to work on tomorrow's fare for me, later . . .


Afternoon, Don. Was watching that Lego stacking machine on SAP -- cool!!! The classic cars remind me of Cuba and all the old US cars that are in Havana.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an interesting potential SAP site when you are on a dog theme.

"Always sharing, never caring" ............. or something like that ........... 

Read Your Dog?s Body Language


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. See you at the OtHD Breakfast. Wonder what surprise you might have in store for us? We shall see. Peace, my friend.


----------



## slipstream

Sounds like maybe subluxed patella. Happened to our little dog when she jumped down off the bed couple of years ago. Turns out both were loose and they ended up operating on both legs at once. She's done great since, in fact in retrospect we realized she probably was in intermittent pain with activity. She is much more active now.
Luxating patella - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just got home from the airport. Nothing like getting home.


----------



## Dr.G.

slipstream said:


> Sounds like maybe subluxed patella. Happened to our little dog when she jumped down off the bed couple of years ago. Turns out both were loose and they ended up operating on both legs at once. She's done great since, in fact in retrospect we realized she probably was in intermittent pain with activity. She is much more active now.
> Luxating patella - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Just got home from the airport. Nothing like getting home.


Our dog Abby had it for a year or so and every so often she would start to limp. Now, after the operation, she is fine.

Welcome home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Wonder what Caman has planned for us? We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No Caman ............. and thus, no fancy OtHD Breakfast. 

Alas, I shall do my best to make something ............ but first, coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Another snow day for us here in Alberta. SAP is up for today with your Hindu pushup video. Also today deking a goalie in our mini clip, the definition of those 4 x 4 decals on farm trucks and test-tube hamburgers are in your near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP later, since I am about to go to the Y gym. Snow is being forecast for tonight here as well, with 10-15cm followed by ice pellets followed by sleet. What a mess tomorrow morning. Later.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone.........how about if I make some waffles and pancakes to go with the coffee.......I can whip up some scrambled eggs really quickly too


----------



## javaqueen

There are two things that I really enjoy doing, cooking and playing the piano


----------



## javaqueen

and spending time here too LOL


----------



## SINC

I too enjoy cooking Kim, but playing anything is a chore for me. Been messing with a guitar for years with little success, I play the stereo well though.


----------



## SINC

Just noticed that I ticked off another thou on the old post odometer this morning for 52,000 even. Sadly one will never get to the lofty status Marc holds, but c'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just noticed that I ticked off another thou on the old post odometer this morning for 52,000 even. Sadly one will never get to the lofty status Marc holds, but c'est la vie.


Kudos, Don. I have never received the trophy from Mr. Mayor for passing 50,000 posts which I am then to turn over to you. Guess MacDoc is next in line, but he has another 11,000 or so to go when I last noticed his posting total.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Don. I have never received the trophy from Mr. Mayor for passing 50,000 posts which I am then to turn over to you. Guess MacDoc is next in line, but he has another 11,000 or so to go when I last noticed his posting total.


I did not understand it that way Marc. I thought we each got a plaque for the milestone, but I have not received anything either. I did get my stylus the mayor gave me though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did not understand it that way Marc. I thought we each got a plaque for the milestone, but I have not received anything either. I did get my stylus the mayor gave me though.


I thought that it was some sort of trophy that was going to be sent to me and then I would send it to you, and at some point, you would send it to MacDoc. Whatever, I still think that The Shang should have gotten some recognition for 5,000,000 views. Maybe when we hit posting #100,000? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I thought that it was some sort of trophy that was going to be sent to me and then I would send it to you, and at some point, you would send it to MacDoc. Whatever, I still think that The Shang should have gotten some recognition for 5,000,000 views. Maybe when we hit posting #100,000? We shall see.


Perhaps this will clear it up for you Marc:



ehMax said:


> Want to once again says congratulations to SINC!!! Also thank you very much for your contributions to ehMac over the years!!!
> 
> At some point I will still have an actual physical reward / plaque that will go to both you and Dr. G.
> 
> I'll get both of them made up together as it's going to be awhile until our next Gerry MacNutt Award.
> 
> Thanks again SINC. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Perhaps this will clear it up for you Marc:


I see. Well, we will just have to wait. I think that John is experiencing some problems right now, and we are not to high on the agenda. No problem for me.


----------



## SINC

I've had that same feeling for a while now too Marc. Hope it all ends well for him.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I've had that same feeling for a while now too Marc. Hope it all ends well for him.


Yes, he posted a rather cryptic message online re his absence and then return. As I said, he has most likely forgotten. Still, it was a nice thought to name it after Gerry. Let's say we toast GM -- you with some single malt Scotch, me with some pure water.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, he posted a rather cryptic message online re his absence and then return. As I said, he has most likely forgotten. Still, it was a nice thought to name it after Gerry. Let's say we toast GM -- you with some single malt Scotch, me with some pure water.


You got real water??? No Chlorine, No Flourine? I miss that wonderful well water.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> You got real water??? No Chlorine, No Flourine? I miss that wonderful well water.


CBC TV did a survey of water in Canada vs bottled water and St.John's scored near the top in terms of quality.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just about time for 4PM High Tea here in St.John's. Anyone interested? Or, we could have it at 4PM wherever you might be today.


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon everyone


----------



## SINC

Afternoon JK, just taking break are we?


----------



## Sonal

Well, it's 4PM in Toronto, so I'll be pouring myself a cup.

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, it's 4PM in Toronto, so I'll be pouring myself a cup.
> 
> Afternoon everyone.


Evening, Sonal. Care for a scone with your tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just spoke to my son. He was telling me how amazing it was to be able to walk to Ryerson in TO. Where he lives is about three times as far as where we live in relationship to Memorial University. He said that he can actually walk on sidewalks, and cross streets without having to climb up and then climb down snowbanks that are over a meter high. Guess he is liking the TO weather, as well as the cost of living. Other than rent, everything he is buying in TO is cheaper than what it would be in St.John's.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Just spoke to my son. He was telling me how amazing it was to be able to walk to Ryerson in TO. Where he lives is about three times as far as where we live in relationship to Memorial University. He said that he can actually walk on sidewalks, and cross streets without having to climb up and then climb down snowbanks that are over a meter high. Guess he is liking the TO weather, as well as the cost of living. Other than rent, everything he is buying in TO is cheaper than what it would be in St.John's.


There are cheaper areas to rent in than where your son lives, though for someone new to Toronto, looking for the big city life, and willing to live with roommates, it's a great spot. Was walking through that area just the other day, and thought to myself "Ah, Stephen is likely around here somewhere."

It's an unusually snowless winter, even for Toronto....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> There are cheaper areas to rent in than where your son lives, though for someone new to Toronto, looking for the big city life, and willing to live with roommates, it's a great spot. Was walking through that area just the other day, and thought to myself "Ah, Stephen is likely around here somewhere."
> 
> It's an unusually snowless winter, even for Toronto....


Well, he has other friends living in areas that are somewhat depressed and paying nearly what Stephen pays. Of course, $650 is just 1/4 of the rent. Still, he was paying me $400 a month rent when he graduated Memorial and was working. People say Stephen is a thinner and taller me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. It is starting to snow and I want to take the doxies out, shovel a bit and then watch the Republican Party debates. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No Caman, so I shall make some breakfast for us. It shall be with the theme "dry". I have just been out shoveling slush. We had about 10cm of snow and ice pellets and then some freezing rain. However, the temps suddenly jumped to +4C with sunshine this morning, making it all slushy. It is too heavy to lift, but easy to push. The doxies seemed not to mind going out back in this mess ............. but they too are wet. Thus, our dry theme for breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Was in Gothenburg yesterday to see the Haemophilia team.
I changed clinic and there are only 3 haemophilia clinics in Sweden,
so it requires a wee bit of travel. It was a good pick, they were very nice.
But not enough internet on the train with my iPhone, so I couldn't surf.
Only 2 week until departure for Houston.
Exciting an a wee bit scary. I know there will not be any surprises, but
you never know do you. I'm sure Vonetta feels the same. It will be fine though.
.......................

O thou who treadest the path of justice and beholdest the countenance of mercy! 
Thine epistle was received, thy question was noted, and the sweet accents of thy soul 
were heard from the inmost chambers of thy heart. Whereupon the clouds of the Divine 
Will were raised to rain upon thee the outpourings of heavenly wisdom, to divest thee of 
all that thou hadst acquired aforetime, to draw thee from the realms of contradiction unto
the retreats of oneness, and to lead thee to the sacred streams of His Law. Perchance thou
mayest quaff therefrom, repose therein, quench thy thirst, refresh thy soul, and be
numbered with those whom the light of God hath guided aright in this day.
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## friend

eMacMan said:


> You got real water??? No Chlorine, No Flourine? I miss that wonderful well water.


We are fortunate, the tap water here is absolutely great.
It's as nice as if it was coming straight from a mountain stream.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. You sound in good spirits these days. I wonder why?????????


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Marc you are not alone as snow continues to fall here for the third day with much more in store over the next four days. SAP is up with a travel billboard sure to grab your attention, an owl who just loves to be petted and a New York City man with a very unique home in our featured video.


----------



## SINC

Marc, sorry, I forgot to warn you yesterday about this pic on SAP:

Fearless

I hope your vertigo wasn't too bad.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. somewhat warm here today in Windsor. No snow... we had some last week but it melted within 2 days.... now that's a winter I can take.


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, we can ship you some snow if you need more.


----------



## friend

The new Swedish princess.
I'm not a royalist as such, but fair play to them and good luck. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning Don and Caman! Don the only ice and snow I like at my age is either flavoured in a cone, or is found in metal trays in my fridge.....
Caman I'm not a royalist either.....but I am not all that familiar with the Swedish royal family....do they actually do anything or is Sweden a constitutional monarchy?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, sorry, I forgot to warn you yesterday about this pic on SAP:
> 
> Fearless
> 
> I hope your vertigo wasn't too bad.


I get a strange feeling in my stomach and knees just looking at that pic, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. somewhat warm here today in Windsor. No snow... we had some last week but it melted within 2 days.... now that's a winter I can take.





SINC said:


> Morning Rp, we can ship you some snow if you need more.


We have more snow to get rid of, Rp, so take our snow if you want snow.

Actually, the 10cm of snow/ice pellets and sleet from overnight are all gone. It is currently +5C with lots of sunshine. However, a repeat is forecast for tonight and then for Friday night, so we shall have plenty of fresh snow to send your way. Just say the word. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

They are predicting snow in Toronto tomorrow. Heaven help us. It might last a whole day, and maybe TWO!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> They are predicting snow in Toronto tomorrow. Heaven help us. It might last a whole day, and maybe TWO!


My God, Sonal. What are you folks to do???? Stephen tells me that when these sorts of forecasts come to TO, everyone stocks up with food and such as if they were going to be stranded for a week. A friend of his who is one of the four in their apartment is from NL as well, and they have two other persons splitting the rent who are both from the GTA. These two girls recount the times when TO was "pounded" with snow. Stephen and Carla just chuckled and told these two girls "Back home, those are just flurries in comparison to real snowfalls".

So, how are you today? How is your writing coming along?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> My God, Sonal. What are you folks to do???? Stephen tells me that when these sorts of forecasts come to TO, everyone stocks up with food and such as if they were going to be stranded for a week. A friend of his who is one of the four in their apartment is from NL as well, and they have two other persons splitting the rent who are both from the GTA. These two girls recount the times when TO was "pounded" with snow. Stephen and Carla just chuckled and told these two girls "Back home, those are just flurries in comparison to real snowfalls".
> 
> So, how are you today? How is your writing coming along?


We've had worse snow than this, but probably nothing compared to St John's. Still, the City isn't equipped for that kind of snow, so we'd likely grind to a halt.

Writing is coming along slowly--I'm currently revising a story to submit to The Toronto Star short story contest, which I have to submit before Sunday. Fortunately, I live close enough to the Star building that I can walk over and submit it into their dropbox.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> We've had worse snow than this, but probably nothing compared to St John's. Still, the City isn't equipped for that kind of snow, so we'd likely grind to a halt.
> 
> Writing is coming along slowly--I'm currently revising a story to submit to The Toronto Star short story contest, which I have to submit before Sunday. Fortunately, I live close enough to the Star building that I can walk over and submit it into their dropbox.


I recall the few times when crews were shipped out to the GTA from St.John's. There was equipment (e.g., plows) waiting for them there, but these men and women were experienced with moving huge amounts of snow.

This year, we are just over the 5 foot mark, which is about 10+ feet less than normal for this time of the year. I am not complaining, and since we have had so much rain we will most likely not experience any drought conditions this July. We shall see.

Good luck with your short story entry.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Caman I'm not a royalist either.....but I am not all that familiar with the Swedish royal family....do they actually do anything or is Sweden a constitutional monarchy?


Hi Rp.
Sweden is indeed a constitutional monarchy.
But the royal family are basically promotional ambassadors for the country,
going all around the world and promoting Sweden and keeping connection open.
Some say that it is costing too much for what it is worth,
but at least the keep their business clean. No scandals so far.


----------



## SINC

I had an email today from Bob (Bolor to those who knew him here in the Shang, famous for his hot chocolate drink the Bolor Special) in Timmins. He and his wife are both doing well as he noted in the email which included some 'Maxine' cartoons for SAP which he still reads daily. I was glad to hear from him. We have not met again since that first visit In Penticton about five years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had an email today from Bob (Bolor to those who knew him here in the Shang, famous for his hot chocolate drink the Bolor Special) in Timmins. He and his wife are both doing well as he noted in the email which included some 'Maxine' cartoons for SAP which he still reads daily. I was glad to hear from him. We have not met again since that first visit In Penticton about five years ago.


Good to hear, Don. I was wondering about him, along with Lois (lotus) and a few others that have been silent here in The Shang for years.


----------



## SINC

Marc, the last email I had from Lois, she said she had cancer and did not expect to survive as it was discovered too late. That was right after she moved to Salt Spring Island. I have heard nothing since. I still have the photo she sent me to resize for a thread here many years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, the last email I had from Lois, she said she had cancer and did not expect to survive as it was discovered too late. That was right after she moved to Salt Spring Island. I have heard nothing since. I still have the photo she sent me to resize for a thread here many years ago.


Yes, I had a PM saying the same thing, but I still wonder whatever happened to her. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

A cute story.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. Hopefully, one of us shall have a classic TGIF Breakfast ready when the rest of the Shang family falls out of bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Throwback: Mr. Potato Head turns 60 – The Marquee Blog - CNN.com Blogs

This should be an SAP item, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin. The doxies have a built-in alarm clock and they are up at 7AM sharp every morning. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone finished teaching and having dinner....now to relax and then do bookkeeping for hubby's business - the "fun" never ends LOL


----------



## slipstream

"☛ When the chips are down, the buffalo is empty."
GREAT line. One of those inside chuckles so as not to disturb the wife.


----------



## SINC

slipstream said:


> "☛ When the chips are down, the buffalo is empty."
> GREAT line. One of those inside chuckles so as not to disturb the wife.


Thanks slip, I am a big fan of bison and shoot them often, like this of course at Elk Island National Park during the rut last September:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No Caman, so I shall prepare a fine TGIF Breakfast for us myself. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great bison pics, Don.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 
Thanks for breakfast.

Been with Dylan to the doctor.
He's depressed, the poor thing. 
A lot of that has to do with the abandonment by his mother.
I hope the medication will put the spark back in his eyes.

The new born princess has been named:
Estelle Silvia Eva Mary.
Not what anyone was expecting.
Princess Estelle, well OK not too bad now.
....................

ALL praise be to God Who hath, through the power of Truth, sent down this 
Book unto His servant, that it may serve as a shining light for all mankind...
Verily this is none other than the sovereign Truth; it is the Path which God 
hath laid out for all that are in heaven and on earth. 
The Báb


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sorry to hear about Dylan.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone.............Caman, I am hoping that the medication works for Dylan.

Thanks for breakfast


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, hope Dylon is better soon. Just finished giving Tao his second shot of anti-inflammatory from the vet. Got five syringes full and shoot it into his mouth each morning, then it will be back to the vet on Thursday for another look at that leg. SAP is up with a slinky walking on a treadmill, a spinning dachshund back by a readers request and a cookie recipe to die for.


----------



## SINC

I forgot to mention there is also a pic on SAP this morning that contains a cat walking through a pile of rubble. Can you find it?


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> I forgot to mention there is also a pic on SAP this morning that contains a cat walking through a pile of rubble. Can you find it?


Yup. (Took about 8 seconds.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, hope Dylon is better soon. Just finished giving Tao his second shot of anti-inflammatory from the vet. Got five syringes full and shoot it into his mouth each morning, then it will be back to the vet on Thursday for another look at that leg. SAP is up with a slinky walking on a treadmill, a spinning dachshund back by a readers request and a cookie recipe to die for.


Morning, Don. Is that Metacam that Tao is getting? If so, be sure to keep him quiet for a few hours after he takes that, since he will feel great and want to move about and even run and jump. As well, be sure he gets plenty of water.

A "spinning dachshund"!?!?!?


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw this and would trade a doxie for one of these kittens. Talk about cute!!!!!!!

Adorable Kittens Waking Up on MSN Video


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Is that Metacam that Tao is getting? If so, be sure to keep him quiet for a few hours after he takes that, since he will feel great and want to move about and even run and jump. As well, be sure he gets plenty of water.
> 
> A "spinning dachshund"!?!?!?


Yes Marc, it is indeed Metacam. He had his breakfast with the injection and is now sleeping peacefully, being inactive for the two hours since he took it. He has two full bowls of water, one in his cage and one in his feeding area and he has had several long drinks since he got up at 6:00 a.m. He has also urinated seven times in that same time frame before he fell asleep about an hour ago. No jumping or running at all, so all is well. We are also on watch for bowel movements in case he has a bad reaction that shows any blood. So far, all is normal on day two of the treatment. And once again, it is I who am with him all day long to keep watch as Crystal is at school teaching and Ann is baby sitting the grandchildren. He now follows me from room to room like a puppy would.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Only 3 more sleeps until I'm off to The Bahamas! 

Kacey is in the Dominican Republic right now, enjoying a home stay with a local family and working on various service projects. Last year when she was on another travel program and staying with a family in Ecuador, she ended up helping them plow their field with some large beast (ox?) pulling the plow blade! 

Caman - Hope Dylan responds well to the new medication. 

Don - I love that steaming cup of coffee on the lead item today. Very cool! Hope Tao's vet appointment goes well. No, I could not see that dang cat! Must be because I am allergic to them.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - I love that steaming cup of coffee on the lead item today. Very cool! Hope Tao's vet appointment goes well. No, I could not see that dang cat! Must be because I am allergic to them.


Kim, that cuppa will now stay at the top of SAP as a welcome every day. When a reader sent it to me last night, the idea sprung into my head immediately as I too loved it.

On another note, congrats on submitting your name for you-know-what. A mother / daughter adventure to be sure if it comes to be. 

As for that cat, you will see it tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, it is indeed Metacam. He had his breakfast with the injection and is now sleeping peacefully, being inactive for the two hours since he took it. He has two full bowls of water, one in his cage and one in his feeding area and he has had several long drinks since he got up at 6:00 a.m. He has also urinated seven times in that same time frame before he fell asleep about an hour ago. No jumping or running at all, so all is well. We are also on watch for bowel movements in case he has a bad reaction that shows any blood. So far, all is normal on day two of the treatment. And once again, it is I who am with him all day long to keep watch as Crystal is at school teaching and Ann is baby sitting the grandchildren. He now follows me from room to room like a puppy would.


Good to hear, Don. It helps with this sort of injury, but all of a sudden, weeks from now, he might be limping all over again. It got so bad for Abby that we decided to just have the surgery rather than let her be in agony every few weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Bon voyage next week. Give Kacey my best when you see her.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Don. It helps with this sort of injury, but all of a sudden, weeks from now, he might be limping all over again. It got so bad for Abby that we decided to just have the surgery rather than let her be in agony every few weeks.


Te thing is Marc, he is not in agony. There is no pain whatsoever and his spirits remain very high. Even the vet agreed he was favouring the leg by holding it up, but that when he examined him and put pressure on it in various places, he never flinched or showed any signs of pain. Nor did he require a muzzle for the first time ever. He always tried to bite the vet before, but not this time at all. Very unusual.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Te thing is Marc, he is not in agony. There is no pain whatsoever and his spirits remain very high. Even the vet agreed he was favouring the leg by holding it up, but that when he examined him and put pressure on it in various places, he never flinched or showed any signs of pain. Nor did he require a muzzle for the first time ever. He always tried to bite the vet before, but not this time at all. Very unusual.


That is what Metacam will do -- mask the pain. Abby would get Metacam, rest in her crate for a few hours and then come out walking. Days/weeks later, she would be holding up her back left leg and moving on three legs. After months of this, we decided to let her vet do the operation. She is fine now.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone one. The 'snow' that was predicted manifested itself as rain in downtown Toronto, and slush in midtown Toronto. I have no plans to venture uptown and see if it's actually snow there.

Spent about an hour or so out in the rain running errands. The pedestrian-friendly area I live in has downsides.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That is what Metacam will do -- mask the pain. Abby would get Metacam, rest in her crate for a few hours and then come out walking. Days/weeks later, she would be holding up her back left leg and moving on three legs. After months of this, we decided to let her vet do the operation. She is fine now.


Just to be clear, that examination at the vet was without any Metacam. And he showed not a single bit of pain after the initial yelp, when the injury occured. For five days before his appointment, he went up and down stairs, jumped onto and off the couch, etc, with no indication of pain, yet the leg was kept up off the ground. So far, I cannot detect any change now that he is taking the Metacam, although if I see him wanting up on the couch, I now lift him as per the vets orders to not allow him any activity, just rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just to be clear, that examination at the vet was without any Metacam. And he showed not a single bit of pain after the initial yelp, when the injury occured. For five days before his appointment, he went up and down stairs, jumped onto and off the couch, etc, with no indication of pain, yet the leg was kept up off the ground. So far, I cannot detect any change now that he is taking the Metacam, although if I see him wanting up on the couch, I now lift him as per the vets orders to not allow him any activity, just rest.


Strange, because that would be the reaction after Metacam. Hopefully, this means he won't need surgery. Rest is the key for that sort of injury. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone one. The 'snow' that was predicted manifested itself as rain in downtown Toronto, and slush in midtown Toronto. I have no plans to venture uptown and see if it's actually snow there.
> 
> Spent about an hour or so out in the rain running errands. The pedestrian-friendly area I live in has downsides.


Afternoon, Sonal. My son emailed me the same sort of forecast. Good for you folks, since one does not have to shovel slush. I just let it melt unless it is going to freeze overnight. Then, I just push it aside into the garden.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. My son emailed me the same sort of forecast. Good for you folks, since one does not have to shovel slush. I just let it melt unless it is going to freeze overnight. Then, I just push it aside into the garden.


This year, there seems to be little point in shovelling, as it usually melts by the next day. Even now, it's about 2C out.

Still, next week I will be in Barcelona, where they are predicting sunshine and highs of 15C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> This year, there seems to be little point in shovelling, as it usually melts by the next day. Even now, it's about 2C out.
> 
> Still, next week I will be in Barcelona, where they are predicting sunshine and highs of 15C.


Bon voyage, mon amie. Wish I was going with you. Still, Gordon should take priority over anyone else.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished making a fresh pot of tea and some scones are just out of the oven and cooling. Anyone interested?


----------



## tilt

Enjoy your trip Kim!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mohan. How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Just finished making a fresh pot of tea and some scones are just out of the oven and cooling. Anyone interested?


I would love some scones and if you have any green tea that would be nice this afternoon - I just finished some coffee


----------



## javaqueen

how is everyone - Sonal definitely wishing I was coming to Spain with you  wonderful food and wonderful views


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I would love some scones and if you have any green tea that would be nice this afternoon - I just finished some coffee


Coming right up, Kim.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks Marc  hubby and I are going out to dinner with friends tonight, our daughter is going to babysit their kids, should be a great evening


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks Marc  hubby and I are going out to dinner with friends tonight, our daughter is going to babysit their kids, should be a great evening


My pleasure. Have a good evening.


----------



## javaqueen

definitely will, good food and good friends, what could be better


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> definitely will, good food and good friends, what could be better


True. We went through a period when we could not have company over because our living room was the puppy whelping area.

Then, there was the puppy swarms when anyone came into the house. 

Puppy Stampede!!!!! - YouTube
Puppy Stampede - YouTube

Still, puppies are cute ............ even doxie puppies.

Puppy Time! - YouTube


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman ............. good night, one and all. Time for me to pull the pin as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Problem, problems everywhere. Kids and others.
I'm sure that when I'm dead they will dig me up a
couple of times a week just to let me hear them argue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sorry to hear of this morning's chaos. Why not get your kids to make us breakfast?


----------



## SINC

Good morning gents, sounds like you need to take a deep breath Camán. 

It's Caterday on SAP with the answer to our find the cat puzzle from yesterday, a kitty following the sun and a video that is a must-see called "The Porcelain Unicorn".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Was just looking at SAP. Amazing "path" pics. Got a chuckle out of that police/lawyer story.


----------



## SINC

Did you enjoy that video? I thought it very well done.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did you enjoy that video? I thought it very well done.


Have not seen it yet, but shall later. Lots of grading to do now.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Did you enjoy that video? I thought it very well done.


Good story, photo and acting.
But the lines felt a wee bit artificial, 
probably due to the contains of the competition.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did you enjoy that video? I thought it very well done.


An excellent clip, Don. Brought tears to my eyes, and not just because I am Jewish and lost distant relatives in the Holocaust. Truly moving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carl Jung wrote that “One looks back with appreciation to the brilliant teachers, but with gratitude to those who touched our human feelings. The curriculum is so much necessary raw material, but warmth is the vital element for the growing plant and for the soul of the child”. Interesting.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 


friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Problem, problems everywhere. Kids and others.
> I'm sure that when I'm dead they will dig me up a
> couple of times a week just to let me hear them argue.


Caman, sometimes you come up with the most hilarious things. Thanks for the good laugh, but sorry you're having to endure the constant nattering. It does get on one's nerves, if you have any left. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon - sounds like a good one. 

Marc - Interesting Jung quote, indeed.


----------



## KC4

For the cooks in the Shang that may be looking for an interesting healthy snack:

I tried making Kale chips ...was very dubious that they would be any good. 

But they were, and wow are they simple...

Take fresh curly kale leaves, wash, pat dry and remove the curly leaf parts from the thick stems/spine by simply tearing it away. Discard stems.

Toss the leafy parts in oil of choice (I used olive oil, my favorite culinary oil) 

LIGHTLY season with sea salt (I say lightly as the leaves shrink when baking causing the salt to concentrate) 

Spread on a cookie sheet/baking pan and bake at 300 F until crispy. (Probably around 15 minutes) but keep testing. They should be slightly browned at the edges. 

Enjoy! 

Once baked, they'll keep for a few days in a bowl on the counter - but they won't last that long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Thanks for the kale chip recipe. Might try it someday.


----------



## eMacMan

Just shoveled about six inches. Left the lower part for later as I only have to move snow about three feet on that stretch and with the three inches that were already covering the main alley I am here for the duration in any event. Snow is still coming, about an inch came down over the hour I was outside.

Had the fire going last night and as soon as I cool down quite a bit may go for an encore tonight.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. How are you today?


Hi everyone! I hope everyone's enjoying their Saturday.

My apologies for the delayed response Marc. I am well, thank you. I had to go in for another sleep-study last night and had some work stuff to take care of before I left at 7 p.m. (plus I had to make sure I had dinner etc.), hence no response yesterday.

Today was a busy day. I went shopping for an office chair for my home-office and ended up spending $350 on one!!! My bad back is a rich-man's affliction - anything comfortable turns out to be bloody expensive!

The chair gets delivered on Wednesday.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hi everyone! I hope everyone's enjoying their Saturday.
> 
> My apologies for the delayed response Marc. I am well, thank you. I had to go in for another sleep-study last night and had some work stuff to take care of before I left at 7 p.m. (plus I had to make sure I had dinner etc.), hence no response yesterday.
> 
> Today was a busy day. I went shopping for an office chair for my home-office and ended up spending $350 on one!!! My bad back is a rich-man's affliction - anything comfortable turns out to be bloody expensive!
> 
> The chair gets delivered on Wednesday.
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. Good luck with this sleep study. Do you have sleep apnea? As for the chair, I hear you. MUN provided me with my chair, but I got an Orbis insert with heat and a vibrator. It is great after shoveling for three hours to come back and sit on the warm vibrators while I grade.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Just shoveled about six inches. Left the lower part for later as I only have to move snow about three feet on that stretch and with the three inches that were already covering the main alley I am here for the duration in any event. Snow is still coming, about an inch came down over the hour I was outside.
> 
> Had the fire going last night and as soon as I cool down quite a bit may go for an encore tonight.


Evening, Bob. I had our woodstove going as well this afternoon. My wife, who is from Calgary, hates this 0C and damp temperature. So, the woodstove is hot and dry and she loves listening to classical music with the doxies strewn about the hearth.

Just finished pushing aside a few inches of slush. Nothing major, and with +3C temps right now, it might melt away overnight.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. Good luck with this sleep study. Do you have sleep apnea? As for the chair, I hear you. MUN provided me with my chair, but I got an Orbis insert with heat and a vibrator. It is great after shoveling for three hours to come back and sit on the warm vibrators while I grade.


Yes I do have Sleep Apnea Marc, have had it since 2001 and I use a CPAP. Can't sleep without it.

My chair wil be good as long as I am working from home, but when I travel to client sites and work from their offices, it is not going to be easy to find a comfortable chair (though most clients are understanding and try to accomodate and provide the best they have).

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. First one in The Cafe Chez Marc makes Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Yes I do have Sleep Apnea Marc, have had it since 2001 and I use a CPAP. Can't sleep without it.
> 
> My chair wil be good as long as I am working from home, but when I travel to client sites and work from their offices, it is not going to be easy to find a comfortable chair (though most clients are understanding and try to accomodate and provide the best they have).
> 
> Cheers


My wife uses a C-Pap machine as well, Mohan. As for chairs, "any port in a storm". Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all rom a snowy Alberta with even more expected today. So far we've had 20 cm of the stuff here. SAP is up for the day with some very interesting reading on some Wikileaks cables, a look at the sub races down east and a video of a horrible ladder accident. Now I'm off the work on tomorrow's effort. Later . . .


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all. 

Since Heston Blumenthal came by The Shang to make Sunday 
breakfast/brunch there are a lot of chemistry going on in the kitchen.
Have a look if ye are adventurous, otherwise sit back and 
expect a few wondrous miracles on the table soon.
.............

We have enabled thee to hear the melodies of the Nightingale of Paradise, 
and unveiled to thine eyes the signs which God, by His all-compelling behest, 
hath sent down in the Most Great Prison, that thine eye might be cheered, and 
thy soul be well-assured. He, verily, is the All-Bounteous, the Generous. 
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. I am in an adventurous mood this morning for Sunday Brunch. Merci, mon ami.

Then I am off for a Sunday tutoring session.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall look at SAP when I return from tutoring. Hopefully your 20cm of snow is light. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again after a successful tutoring session. +2C and sunny. A fine afternoon is brewing.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone..............sitting and enjoying my coffee this morning looking at the sun shining with -2C temperatures


----------



## eMacMan

Woke up to another six inches. This leaves over a foot to be tackled on the hill. Will redo yesterdays shoveling and leave most of the steep part for tomorrow. Perhaps our snow angel will get ambitious today and save me that horror. 

Good thing about this year is that I still have room to put the stuff. Last year I had the snow banked up over my head. On the other hand I am still working into shape so I am really hoping this is as light and fluffy as yesterdays snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone..............sitting and enjoying my coffee this morning looking at the sun shining with -2C temperatures


Afternoon, Kim. Sunny and +2C here this afternoon. I think that I shall join you in another cup of coffee and then wander over to SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Woke up to another six inches. This leaves over a foot to be tackled on the hill. Will redo yesterdays shoveling and leave most of the steep part for tomorrow. Perhaps our snow angel will get ambitious today and save me that horror.
> 
> Good thing about this year is that I still have room to put the stuff. Last year I had the snow banked up over my head. On the other hand I am still working into shape so I am really hoping this is as light and fluffy as yesterdays snow.


Afternoon, Bob. Saw your post in the Weather tread. You folks have had more snow than we have had so far this winter, which is amazing. Rain has helped keep the snow levels down, in that an inch of rain is a foot of snow, and we have had about 5 inches of rain this month alone. I am seeing grass that I did not expect to see until late April/early May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested in a cup of freshly brewed herbal tea?


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, with Sonal on her way to Barcelona today, she won't be there. I would, but alas not for tea. Now if it was a freshly brewed lager instead, that would go excellent with my lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, with Sonal on her way to Barcelona today, she won't be there. I would, but alas not for tea. Now if it was a freshly brewed lager instead, that would go excellent with my lunch.


We could arrange for that, Don ............ with some single malt as a bed time "snack". Interested?


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning.


----------



## javaqueen

sorry I missed high tea  relaxing now before I call it a night..............hope to catch up with everyone tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. Good night, Kim.


----------



## javaqueen

Good night Marc  hope that you had a wonderful day today


----------



## SINC

Uh, oh, does that mean I am alone in the Shang again?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, oh, does that mean I am alone in the Shang again?


No, I am here. Deborah is watching the awards with the doxies. I am grading.


----------



## SINC

Ah, yet another Oscar orphan with me?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, yet another Oscar orphan with me?


Well, I have plenty to read (Steve Jobs' bio) and plenty of grading as I wait for the Oscars to be over. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to call it a night and hope the Oscars are over soon. I am pooped. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I shall make a simple breakfast for us, as well as brew some fresh coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 
Thanks for breakfast.

Just 2C, but still far better then the -8 we had this morning at 8:00am.
Doing the laundry and soon there will be dusting galore.
No rest for the wicket nor for the fathers of many little buggers. :lmao:
..........

O Lord, Thou possessor of infinite mercy!
O Lord of forgiveness and pardon!
Forgive our sins, pardon our shortcomings, and cause 
us to turn to the kingdom of Thy clemency, invoking the 
kingdom of might and power, humble at Thy shrine and 
submissive before the glory and Thine evidences.
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Wind chill here this morning is -30°, so it will be an indoor day for me. SAP this morning features a frog with a smart phone, a near miss on the highway and children writing about the ocean.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all.............we are at 3C right now with only a 20% chance of precipation...........now, where did I put my coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got back from the gym ........... gotta keep the heart healthy and strong and the weight down. 

0C with lots of sunshine. A fine day for us.


----------



## javaqueen

good morning/afternoon everyone - coffee break right now so time to check in and see whats what  hope that you are all having a great day today


----------



## SINC

Just as an update, Matt's monthly appointment with the kidney doc today was great and he now will be tested every other month, instead of monthly. Today's protein level was called "trace" and too small to measure, effectively declaring him cured. He is now off both chemo and steroids and only takes high blood pressure meds to help protect the kidneys.


----------



## MLeh

That is such excellent news, Don.


----------



## SINC

Yep, I am so pleased, but if you want to see pleased big time, just a glance at his Mom's face told me all I need to know.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good morning/afternoon everyone - coffee break right now so time to check in and see whats what  hope that you are all having a great day today


Afternoon, Kim. Coffee sounds good just about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just as an update, Matt's monthly appointment with the kidney doc today was great and he now will be tested every other month, instead of monthly. Today's protein level was called "trace" and too small to measure, effectively declaring him cured. He is now off both chemo and steroids and only takes high blood pressure meds to help protect the kidneys.


Great to hear this, Don. Amazing how well he has improved. I am sure you are all pleased with this news. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## tilt

That's really good news Don! Worth celebrating. 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mohan. How is your sleeping these days? Any better?


----------



## friend

Great news Don. :clap::clap:
I'm happy for ye all. :love2:

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to pull the pin as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Just as an update, Matt's monthly appointment with the kidney doc today was great and he now will be tested every other month, instead of monthly. Today's protein level was called "trace" and too small to measure, effectively declaring him cured. He is now off both chemo and steroids and only takes high blood pressure meds to help protect the kidneys.


that is so wonderful


----------



## javaqueen

good evening Marc, hope that you have a wonderful evening, chat more tomorrow


----------



## eMacMan

Perfect day for cross country skiing and being snowed in certainly tipped the scales in favour of the skis.

View attachment 23149


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. How is your sleeping these days? Any better?


Hi Marc. Er... no, not much better yet. I do try not to take the sleeping pill, but it is still not easy. But, at least now, because of the new job I force myself to wake up earlier and hope that I will feel tired enough by bedtime.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hi Marc. Er... no, not much better yet. I do try not to take the sleeping pill, but it is still not easy. But, at least now, because of the new job I force myself to wake up earlier and hope that I will feel tired enough by bedtime.
> 
> Cheers


A good idea, Mohan, but sadly this still makes you function at less than 100%. When did all this start?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise upon a cold St.John's forces me to make some hot oatmeal for breakfast today, and some hot coffee and tea. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

A rather bleak day here with sleet, snow and rain, but 3C anyway,
so all is not lost.
Sitting contemplating on my upcoming trip to Houston.
I have to be at my best and really show that I'm someone Vonetta
can not live without. I'll be her everyday-365 days a year Santa bringing 
emotional gifts of plenty. :love2: 
........

All are the servants of God and members of one human family. 
God has created all, and all are His children. He rears, nourishes, 
provides for and is kind to all. Why should we be unjust and unkind? 
This is the policy of God, the lights of which have shone throughout 
the world. His sun bestows its effulgence unsparingly upon all; 
His clouds send down rain without distinction or favour; His breezes 
refresh the whole earth. It is evident that humankind without exception
is sheltered beneath His mercy and protection. 
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Your weather sounds like our typical weather for late March and April.

Be yourself in Houston and all will go well for you.


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Hi Marc. Er... no, not much better yet. I do try not to take the sleeping pill, but it is still not easy. But, at least now, because of the new job I force myself to wake up earlier and hope that I will feel tired enough by bedtime.
> 
> Cheers


You may want to read this Mohan. It was sent to me for SAP by Camán this morning:

Sleeping pills linked with much higher risk of cancer and death - The Irish Times - Tue, Feb 28, 2012


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone from a still chilly Alberta. For your pleasure and guaranteed to put a smile on your face this morning on SAP: One Last Kiss, a video that had me rolling on the floor laughing, "OK, let'er rip!" a snippet of a would be cowgirl and an older gent flying his kite.


----------



## javaqueen

good morning everyone


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone from a still chilly Alberta. For your pleasure and guaranteed to put a smile on your face this morning on SAP: One Last Kiss, a video that had me rolling on the floor laughing, "OK, let'er rip!" a snippet of a would be cowgirl and an older gent flying his kite.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Don, I am still laughing ............... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good morning everyone


Morning, Kim. How are you today? Just made some fresh coffee. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hi Marc. Er... no, not much better yet. I do try not to take the sleeping pill, but it is still not easy. But, at least now, because of the new job I force myself to wake up earlier and hope that I will feel tired enough by bedtime.
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, any chance of you getting about an hour or so of good exercise? I have been putting in about 45-90 minutes a day of exercise at the Y gym and I am sleeping much better these days.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> A good idea, Mohan, but sadly this still makes you function at less than 100%. When did all this start?


Started about month ago Marc. Yes, it does make me function at less than 100%, but I am hoping that a few days of this will kick my sleep-cycle back to normal and then help me get back to being 100% during the day. Fingers crossed. 



SINC said:


> You may want to read this Mohan. It was sent to me for SAP by Camán this morning:
> 
> Sleeping pills linked with much higher risk of cancer and death - The Irish Times - Tue, Feb 28, 2012


There was something about this on CBC News this morning too Don. However, they were wishy-washy about this - saying that it just so happened that these people were also on sleeping pills by the way. I haven't read the linked article yet, I shall do so this evening. Thank you.



Dr.G. said:


> Mohan, any chance of you getting about an hour or so of good exercise? I have been putting in about 45-90 minutes a day of exercise at the Y gym and I am sleeping much better these days.


Marc, I know I should do this; and I know I should make the time for this. Trouble is, I am excellent at procrastination and at taking the lazier alternative. I need to get off my arse and get some exercise in - at least walking if nothing else!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Started about month ago Marc. Yes, it does make me function at less than 100%, but I am hoping that a few days of this will kick my sleep-cycle back to normal and then help me get back to being 100% during the day. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Marc, I know I should do this; and I know I should make the time for this. Trouble is, I am excellent at procrastination and at taking the lazier alternative. I need to get off my arse and get some exercise in - at least walking if nothing else!
> 
> Cheers



Getting back to a normal sleep cycle should help you, Mohan. Bonne chance, mon ami.

I am lucky in that I am up at 645AM every morning (that is when my "doxie alarm) goes off) and I am able to work until about 845AM with my first round of grading. Then, it's off to the gym. I had to force myself to go in the first phase, but now I go without too much self-coersion. 

So, hang in there and it shall come to you at some point.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today with a high of 7 tomorrow should hit 14. It seems the older I get the less exercise I have time for....good thing the dog needs walking three times a day........


----------



## MLeh

Mohan: I preach the 'Mumsey triangle of wellness' (so named by my daughter, who preaches it to her friends).

Essentially: Go outside. Eat healthy food. Get a good night's sleep. 

If you do the first two the last will follow. If you don't eat healthy food you won't have the energy to go outside. You need exercise to make the body as tired as the brain is at the end of the day. If you get a good night's sleep, then you'll wake up with energy and the willingness to expend the energy to source proper nutrition and go outside.

So, don't just focus on sleep, or getting exercise, but also what you're putting into your body for energy. 

But it's pretty easy to get into a rut of being too tired to make an effort. Processed foods and TV. Bad habits take 6 weeks to break, and it takes at least 4 weeks to get into a new, better, habit, so the best way to change your life is to get into a new routine, which you have the opportunity to do with your new employment. It's not exciting, but it works. It's also important to know what works for you and fits into your schedule - I can't stand going to a gym, but my husband and I take a nice walk every day after lunch. It fits into our schedule and it works for us. You'll find what works for you.

Good luck, though! It's worth it, and becomes easier as it becomes a habit.

End of sermon. 

Edit: along the same vein: Matt Cutts: Try something new for 30 days | Video on TED.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today with a high of 7 tomorrow should hit 14. It seems the older I get the less exercise I have time for....good thing the dog needs walking three times a day........


Afternoon, Rp. Guess spring has come to your part of the country. We are going to experience the coldest three days of the year in the next few days. Just think, MayBelle could pull you around on a little sled if only you had some snow. Guess the two of you are going to have to walk.

How is the thesis coming along?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Don, I am still laughing ............... :lmao:


Well, I DID warn you!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I DID warn you!


True .......... but did not see that one coming. XX):lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

Mohan: It does sound as if you have let yourself become much too sedentary.

Rather than the gym I would very gently suggest your local public swimming pool. They probably offer water aerobics classes several times a week. Absolutely the gentlest way to start becoming active, improve muscle tone and rebuild the cardio-vascular system. Does all that while taking the weight off weakened back muscles. 

Once the breathing becomes stronger, and muscles begin to feel stronger, then alternating between swimming and walking would be the next step towards gradually improving fitness. If the first time out you can only swim one length or walk one block that's just fine. Next go make it one and a half, then two.....

Once you have built up a reasonable endurance level, then is the time to think about the next step which would be the gym.

Think in terms of having absolutely nothing to lose and a great deal to gain.

As previously suggested a healthy diet is the other half of the equation. 

Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Mohan: It does sound as if you have let yourself become much too sedentary.
> 
> Rather than the gym I would very gently suggest your local public swimming pool. They probably offer water aerobics classes several times a week. Absolutely the gentlest way to start becoming active, improve muscle tone and rebuild the cardio-vascular system. Does all that while taking the weight off weakened back muscles.
> 
> Once the breathing becomes stronger, and muscles begin to feel stronger, then alternating between swimming and walking would be the next step towards gradually improving fitness. If the first time out you can only swim one length or walk one block that's just fine. Next go make it one and a half, then two.....
> 
> Once you have built up a reasonable endurance level, then is the time to think about the next step which would be the gym.
> 
> Think in terms of having absolutely nothing to lose and a great deal to gain.
> 
> As previously suggested a healthy diet is the other half of the equation.
> 
> Good luck.


Afternoon, Bob. All sound advice, especially the "healthy diet" part. I tried the pool for my arthritis in my knees. It was a program run by the Arthritis Society of NL. It helped but the times kept changing and conflicted with my faculty meeting times, so I basically had to stop. Last month I kept making excuses not to go to the gym because of all the snow shoveling I was doing, which is a real workout. The past couple of weeks has seen light snow so there was no excuse.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. See you in the morning.


----------



## tilt

MLeh said:


> Mohan: I preach the 'Mumsey triangle of wellness' (so named by my daughter, who preaches it to her friends).
> 
> Essentially: Go outside. Eat healthy food. Get a good night's sleep.
> 
> If you do the first two the last will follow. If you don't eat healthy food you won't have the energy to go outside. You need exercise to make the body as tired as the brain is at the end of the day. If you get a good night's sleep, then you'll wake up with energy and the willingness to expend the energy to source proper nutrition and go outside.
> 
> So, don't just focus on sleep, or getting exercise, but also what you're putting into your body for energy.
> 
> But it's pretty easy to get into a rut of being too tired to make an effort. Processed foods and TV. Bad habits take 6 weeks to break, and it takes at least 4 weeks to get into a new, better, habit, so the best way to change your life is to get into a new routine, which you have the opportunity to do with your new employment. It's not exciting, but it works. It's also important to know what works for you and fits into your schedule - I can't stand going to a gym, but my husband and I take a nice walk every day after lunch. It fits into our schedule and it works for us. You'll find what works for you.
> 
> Good luck, though! It's worth it, and becomes easier as it becomes a habit.
> 
> End of sermon.
> 
> Edit: along the same vein: Matt Cutts: Try something new for 30 days | Video on TED.com





eMacMan said:


> Mohan: It does sound as if you have let yourself become much too sedentary.
> 
> Rather than the gym I would very gently suggest your local public swimming pool. They probably offer water aerobics classes several times a week. Absolutely the gentlest way to start becoming active, improve muscle tone and rebuild the cardio-vascular system. Does all that while taking the weight off weakened back muscles.
> 
> Once the breathing becomes stronger, and muscles begin to feel stronger, then alternating between swimming and walking would be the next step towards gradually improving fitness. If the first time out you can only swim one length or walk one block that's just fine. Next go make it one and a half, then two.....
> 
> Once you have built up a reasonable endurance level, then is the time to think about the next step which would be the gym.
> 
> Think in terms of having absolutely nothing to lose and a great deal to gain.
> 
> As previously suggested a healthy diet is the other half of the equation.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you, both of you. Excellent advice; and an accurate evaluation too. Yes, I have let myself become sedentary and lazy - the latter being the cause of the former. Walking and swimming, both sound good.

Diet - I am on a low-carb diet for my Diabetes, so there is no danger of eating crap. 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Thank you, both of you. Excellent advice; and an accurate evaluation too. Yes, I have let myself become sedentary and lazy - the latter being the cause of the former. Walking and swimming, both sound good.
> 
> Diet - I am on a low-carb diet for my Diabetes, so there is no danger of eating crap.
> 
> Cheers


Personally, I am not much of a swimmer, and outside walking in St.John's is dangerous in the winter. Still, you are starting to get motivated, which is the first step of this journey. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Want to watch the Michigan primary results as they come in to CNN. I am still voting for Pres. Obama in Georgia, but this might help decide who he shall run against in November. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

sorry I missed you Marc............was teaching and then dinner again tonight, but on Tuesday's I also teach during the day

the coffee definitely came in handy though, at least the coffee that i made myself LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> sorry I missed you Marc............was teaching and then dinner again tonight, but on Tuesday's I also teach during the day
> 
> the coffee definitely came in handy though, at least the coffee that i made myself LOL


Well, Kim, I just made some fresh coffee ............. although I assume you are now asleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Tea and coffee are now made along with some hot oatmeal for our OtHD Breakfast ............. unless Caman comes in an makes something a bit more fancy. Enjoy.


----------



## BigDL

Good Morning Marc, coffee always sound good, as it's my favourite substance of abuse.

A porridge of oatmeal and oat bran is usually on my breakfast menu. The oat bran helps with reducing (bad) bad cholesterol and raises the good one. However oatmeal with a low fat yogurt will hit the spot on a cold morning. 




I am free to post as I will, I am not here to conform to the will of anyone...well...yeah...the Mayor.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone from Alberta where winter has returned. Just finished up SAP for the day and it contains a bit called "The Apron" which will bring back some fond memories for those of you who recall your Mom wearing one. An amazing back-flip on a wire and a guy who turned into a girl (and no, not that way).


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone - coffee is definitely needed this morning. We are getting some flurries, shall see what happens around here


----------



## MLeh

Happy Leap Day, everyone.


----------



## SINC

Yep, some folks are four years older today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone from Alberta where winter has returned. Just finished up SAP for the day and it contains a bit called "The Apron" which will bring back some fond memories for those of you who recall your Mom wearing one. An amazing back-flip on a wire and a guy who turned into a girl (and no, not that way).


Morning, Don. Soon you folks will be having a nice spring, so a bit of winter will make you appreciate this warm weather even more.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone - coffee is definitely needed this morning. We are getting some flurries, shall see what happens around here


Morning, Kim. Just got back from the gym, so a cup of coffee is in order now for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good Morning Marc, coffee always sound good, as it's my favourite substance of abuse.
> 
> A porridge of oatmeal and oat bran is usually on my breakfast menu. The oat bran helps with reducing (bad) bad cholesterol and raises the good one. However oatmeal with a low fat yogurt will hit the spot on a cold morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am free to post as I will, I am not here to conform to the will of anyone...well...yeah...the Mayor.


Afternoon, Dana. How are you today?


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. How are you today?


I'm doing well thank you for asking and yourself how are you?

I am preparing to paint the back entrance to our home. 

The area if you are willing to imagine is a "split entry bungalow. It has a landing at the door that is about 3 feet square and there are three steps up to the kitchen and seven steps down to the basement.

The ceiling is the same height as the kitchen. At the landing the ceiling is 10 to 12 feet high. Over the stairs it is up to 16 feet to the ceiling.

I am building a staging over the landing and the stairs to have a height of 8feet or so to the ceiling.

Tomorrow I may not be as well as I am today we shall see. For today all is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I'm doing well thank you for asking and yourself how are you?
> 
> I am preparing to paint the back entrance to our home.
> 
> The area if you are willing to imagine is a "split entry bungalow. It has a landing at the door that is about 3 feet square and there are three steps up to the kitchen and seven steps down to the basement.
> 
> The ceiling is the same height as the kitchen. At the landing the ceiling is 10 to 12 feet high. Over the stairs it is up to 16 feet to the ceiling.
> 
> I am building a staging over the landing and the stairs to have a height of 8feet or so to the ceiling.
> 
> Tomorrow I may not be as well as I am today we shall see. For today all is well.


Kusos to you, Dana. I am not very good around the house for such things. My wife is a great person to paint and wall paper and I am usually her assistant. I do the grunt work outside in terms of the front and back garden, but I enjoy this activity.

I trust that you snow has stopped. 

Care for some freshly brewed tea or coffee?

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, something for SAP??? Dog musician. [VIDEO]

Kim, might you teach our doxies to play the piano??? They already know how to sleep, so Brahms: Lullaby for Piano Solo might be the perfect piece.

Brahms: Lullaby for Piano Solo - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have watched that magic trick three times and I can't figure out how he gets away so quickly. She might be in the matress, but where does he go that quickly???


----------



## KC4

Greetings from the Bahamas! 

All is well here. We've been boating, snorkelling and lounging on the beach so far..still about 6 days away from seeing Kacey. 

Weather is nice here today - but it was torrentially raining yesterday. 

We ate conch (pronounced "conK") last night - a local staple. It was OK, not much flavor with the firm, slightly rubbery texture of squid. While I wouldn't refuse more, I don't think I'll go out of my way to get more. I'm conched out.


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> Greetings from the Bahamas!
> 
> All is well here. We've been boating, snorkelling and lounging on the beach so far..


This post is useless without pictures! 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Greetings from the Bahamas!
> 
> All is well here. We've been boating, snorkelling and lounging on the beach so far..still about 6 days away from seeing Kacey.
> 
> Weather is nice here today - but it was torrentially raining yesterday.
> 
> We ate conch (pronounced "conK") last night - a local staple. It was OK, not much flavor with the firm, slightly rubbery texture of squid. While I wouldn't refuse more, I don't think I'll go out of my way to get more. I'm conched out.


Evening, Kim. Have a good vacation and say hey to Kacey when you see her.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> This post is useless without pictures!
> 
> Cheers


Use your imagination, Mohan. Think warm .............. which is what we are doing here in St.John's. With a forecasted -13C and -22C windchills, it will be the coldest temps here in St.John's since 1964 on a March 1st day.

How is the new job coming along .............. and your sleeping?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Greetings from the Bahamas!
> 
> All is well here. We've been boating, snorkelling and lounging on the beach so far..still about 6 days away from seeing Kacey.
> 
> Weather is nice here today - but it was torrentially raining yesterday.
> 
> We ate conch (pronounced "conK") last night - a local staple. It was OK, not much flavor with the firm, slightly rubbery texture of squid. While I wouldn't refuse more, I don't think I'll go out of my way to get more. I'm conched out.


Not to conked out to take some pics for SAP, right?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not to conked out to take some pics for SAP,right?


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor took this pic and sent it to CBC. He tried to catch the robin to keep in inside overnight so it would not die due to the extreme cold we are going to get overnight. What a robin is doing in St.John's before May no one knows, but it is here and will need protection.


----------



## SINC

Robins have been seen in Edmonton and area since fall and birders have now confirmed they no longer migrate south. Some Robins now stay all winter long in the river valley despite temperatures of -30°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Robins have been seen in Edmonton and area since fall and birders have now confirmed they no longer migrate south. Some Robins now stay all winter long in the river valley despite temperatures of -30°.


Sadly, the robins that don't migrate are usually not killed off by extreme cold, but rather violent winds and wet snow and/or ice storms. Some come back in April but run the risk of wind/snow/ice. Hope this robin survives the night, since he/she was not caught. We shall see


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. I go to the gym early each day as I find that the best time for me to stay motivated. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Up early and just got SAP online. Today's edition: "Is that Elvis I see in my bacon?", 'Hard on the head' mini clip and young Russian girl Nastya Petrik belts out Oh Darlin' with an incredible voice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I warm up. Was outside with the doxies for 5 minutes and I am frozen. -13C with a -22C windchill is more than this old body can take on March 1st.


----------



## Dr.G.

I've warmed up a bit so as to make some hot coffee and a simple breakfast of hot oatmeals (Scottish and Irish) and some nice toasted bagels. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, Up early and just got SAP online. Today's edition: "Is that Elvis I see in my bacon?", 'Hard on the head' mini clip and young Russian girl Nastya Petrik belts out Oh Darlin' with an incredible voice.


Thought I would check out SAP before I start my morning grading. That DOES look like Elvis in the bacon ............... and what a voice on that young girl!! :clap:

Liked those pieces of writing about the ocean from those grade one/two students. Cute. :lmao:


----------



## friend

Good morning Don, Marc and all. 

All the snow is almost gone now and I feel happy with the development.
Only a week until departure. Exciting and a wee bit scary.
I'm sure thing will go fine.
.........

Thou Who art the Mighty, the All-Powerful, Help us, favour us;
Withered as we are, revive us with showers from Thy clouds of grace;
lowly as we are, illumine us with bright rays from the Day-Star of Thy oneness.
Cast Thou these thirsty fish into the ocean of Thy mercy, guide Thou this lost
caravan to the shelter of Thy singleness; to the wellspring of guidance lead Thou
the ones who have wondered far astray, and grant to those who have missed the
path a haven within the precincts of Thy might.
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck on your trip to Houston,TX.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, I would love to teach the doxies to play the piano -our oldest cat (5 years old) likes to tinkle the ivories occasionally and our 4 year old cat loves to sit on my lap when I am playing


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, I would love to teach the doxies to play the piano -our oldest cat (5 years old) likes to tinkle the ivories occasionally and our 4 year old cat loves to sit on my lap when I am playing


Morning, Kim. Good luck teaching the doxies to play the piano. The normal fee we charge for doxie obedience training is $500 an hour. Would this be a suitable fee for you as well?


----------



## friend

.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> How is the new job coming along .............. and your sleeping?


Thanks for asking, Marc! The job's coming along well, plus I am able to fall asleep without any medical help, though I still toss and turn for about an hour or two, but I am asleep latest by midnight and wake up at 6:30, so the situation is certainly improving!

Caman, good luck with your Houston trip.

JK, even your cats can play the piano. I am so ashamed of myself!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. Hope to see you at the TGIF Breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Thanks for asking, Marc! The job's coming along well, plus I am able to fall asleep without any medical help, though I still toss and turn for about an hour or two, but I am asleep latest by midnight and wake up at 6:30, so the situation is certainly improving!
> 
> Caman, good luck with your Houston trip.
> 
> JK, even your cats can play the piano. I am so ashamed of myself!
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. Glad to hear about both the job and the slowly improving sleep situation.

My wife had lunch with Allan Hawco of The Republic of Doyle. He has agreed to be a Stella Burry Community Services sponsor, meaning his name may be used to help raise funds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Breakfast is on the table.
I gave JO the day of and made it myself.
Quite plain, but made with love. 

Going in to town now, to try to find
an engagement ring for Vonetta.
I hope will make use of it over there.
.........

Consider the flowers of a garden. Though differing in kind, color, form, and shape, 
yet, inasmuch as they are refreshed by the waters of one spring, revived by the breath 
of one wind, invigorated by the rays of one sun, this diversity increaseth their charm, 
and addeth unto their beauty. How unpleasing to the eye if all the flowers and plants, 
the leaves and blossoms, the fruits, the branches and the trees of that garden were all 
of the same shape and color! Diversity of hues, form and shape, enricheth and adorneth 
the garden, and heighteneth the effect thereof. In like manner, when divers shades of 
thought, temperament and character, are brought together under the power and influence
of one central agency, the beauty and glory of human perfection will be revealed and made
manifest. Naught but the celestial potency of the Word of God, which ruleth and
transcendeth the realities of all things, is capable of harmonizing the divergent thoughts,
sentiments, ideas, and convictions of the children of men.
'Abdu'l-Bahá


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for the breakfast. I shall make some fresh coffee.

Have you asked Vonetta to marry you yet? Buying the ring is a big step not knowing what she might say. Still, I do truly wish you both all the happiness you may find together. :love2::love2:

I guess you are planning on staying in Sweden? Good luck, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. Still -20° here with no spring in sight. SAP today has gone to the dogs with 'Life's a Bichon', 'Backflip Dog' and 'Pit Bull versus Kitten'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán and Marc. Still -20° here with no spring in sight. SAP today has gone to the dogs with 'Life's a Bichon', 'Backflip Dog' and 'Pit Bull versus Kitten'.


Morning, Don. Was just looking at the two pics ot the Bichon Frises. Cute. Loved the one in the lawn chair. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just watched the kitten vs the pit bull clip. Really cute ................. until I clicked on his sequel. Oh the Humanity!?! When the pit bull bit off the head of the kitten, I almost passed out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán and Marc. Still -20° here with no spring in sight. SAP today has gone to the dogs with 'Life's a Bichon', 'Backflip Dog' and 'Pit Bull versus Kitten'.


Don, had a chuckle over the guy running clip and the cursor. Cool. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Just watched the kitten vs the pit bull clip. Really cute ................. until I clicked on his sequel. Oh the Humanity!?! When the pit bull bit off the head of the kitten, I almost passed out.


You had me there for a moment Marc!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, had a chuckle over the guy running clip and the cursor. Cool. :clap::clap:


Yep, that runner is way cool!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You had me there for a moment Marc!


"Always sharing, always joking".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, that runner is way cool!


"Way cool"????


----------



## javaqueen

I was afraid to watch the sequel Marc LOL 

morning everyone - just taking our youngest daughter to school, then back to office work, hope that I can get back on here soon


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Thanks for the breakfast. I shall make some fresh coffee.
> 
> Have you asked Vonetta to marry you yet? Buying the ring is a big step not knowing what she might say. Still, I do truly wish you both all the happiness you may find together. :love2::love2:
> 
> I guess you are planning on staying in Sweden? Good luck, my friend.


Afternoon Marc, Don and JKim.

Marc: Oh no Sir. Haven't asked her yet.
That is for Houston. 
I will also ask her father for permission to marry his daughter. 
But I need a ring with me for when I ask Vonetta.
Did that mistake before, no having a ring, and it didn't go down well I tell you. 

I found an antic silver ring, but I'm pretty sure it's too big.
Got to get someone in Houston to make it smaller.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.... Don we are supposed to hit 11c today, no snow anywhere. Marc, you remember no snow right? I think you call it July. Shouldn't tease though, we get tornados here all the time, so each location has its issues. 

In a prior post you asked me if I had started my thesis yet, no, but I am now working on my LT .... life an certainly get in the way of studies.

Caman, is there good news on the horizon, good for you!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon Marc, Don and JKim.
> 
> Marc: Oh no Sir. Haven't asked her yet.
> That is for Houston.
> I will also ask her father for permission to marry his daughter.
> But I need a ring with me for when I ask Vonetta.
> Did that mistake before, no having a ring, and it didn't go down well I tell you.
> 
> I found an antic silver ring, but I'm pretty sure it's too big.
> Got to get someone in Houston to make it smaller.


I see. Well, good luck. When do you leave for Houston?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.... Don we are supposed to hit 11c today, no snow anywhere. Marc, you remember no snow right? I think you call it July. Shouldn't tease though, we get tornados here all the time, so each location has its issues.
> 
> In a prior post you asked me if I had started my thesis yet, no, but I am now working on my LT .... life an certainly get in the way of studies.
> 
> Caman, is there good news on the horizon, good for you!


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, July and August are snow free here in St.John's. Can't speak for the other months, however. XX)

Well, good luck with your LT and then getting back to the thesis, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I was afraid to watch the sequel Marc LOL
> 
> morning everyone - just taking our youngest daughter to school, then back to office work, hope that I can get back on here soon


I was amazed that it did not happen, Kim. An amazing dog, regardless of the breed. Not sure if any of our doxies would be so loving to the kitten.


----------



## friend

Rps said:


> Morning all....
> Caman, is there good news on the horizon, good for you!


Thanks Rp.
Indeed it is good news. :clap::love2:
Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> I see. Well, good luck. When do you leave for Houston?


Aiofe and I are leaving next friday and
will return on the 2nd of April, 3,5 week.
A wee bit long, but necessary I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Aiofe and I are leaving next friday and
> will return on the 2nd of April, 3,5 week.
> A wee bit long, but necessary I think.


Cool.  As I said, good luck.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Cool.  As I said, good luck.


Gracias amigo.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I've been working on web site for ESL instructors. It is formatted as a learning journal under which I have sections for a Welcome outlining purpose of the site and a what's new area, Conversations which capture thoughts and ideas in ESL instruction, Influences, which capture contributors to education and ESL areas, Methods and Approaches, and Lesson Plans. As I value your input, any additions or deletions?

Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I've been working on web site for ESL instructors. It is formatted as a learning journal under which I have sections for a Welcome outlining purpose of the site and a what's new area, Conversations which capture thoughts and ideas in ESL instruction, Influences, which capture contributors to education and ESL areas, Methods and Approaches, and Lesson Plans. As I value your input, any additions or deletions?
> 
> Rp


Is the site up in a beta form so that I might see it? Other than that, your format sounds quite good.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I can give you the splash: its located at The ESL Learning Journal | Each leap in learning begins with one small step! i like a clean look to sites, so forgive if it is boring, but keeping it uncluttered will highlight any pictures or diagrams and video links I will put in. Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I can give you the splash: its located at The ESL Learning Journal | Each leap in learning begins with one small step! i like a clean look to sites, so forgive if it is boring, but keeping it uncluttered will highlight any pictures or diagrams and video links I will put in. Rp


An excellent site, Rp .............. and I said so in an online comment. Have I seen this site before??? "The mind is the first thing to go" ............. although I thought it was the knees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today is Deborah's birthday and I am going to take her out to dinner tonight and tomorrow. Should be interesting. Later.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Today is Deborah's birthday and I am going to take her out to dinner tonight and tomorrow. Should be interesting. Later.


Congratulation to your lovely lady. :clap:


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Congratulation to your lovely lady. :clap:


Merci, Caman. Have a good night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from Klondike night (not Monte Carlo night). Bought $20 worth of chips for Blackjack, and won $273. I forgot the item for the food bank, so I took my $20 back and donated $253 to the food bank (in chips) so that they could cash them in and buy fresh produce next week. I was lucky and they needed the funds more than I needed the funds. All in all a grand evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. I have tutoring tomorrow morning at 9AM so I shall be up early and then out the house. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a simple breakfast for us this morning ................... and serve it to you in bed, if you want. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what a cute picture of Skruff ............. and what a sad story. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

"Off with his head" takes on a whole new meaning at SAP, Don. :lmao::lmao:

 That Coke commercial.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for brekkie. Yes, Skruff was the friendliest little guy I ever did meet. He used to come over in Paul's truck with the window down and wearing his little boots and coat. I thought Paul took it all well and his intention was to allay fears in others facing putting down their pet. I also got a kick out of the coke commercial as well as the women from Wales yarn.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for brekkie. Yes, Skruff was the friendliest little guy I ever did meet. He used to come over in Paul's truck with the window down and wearing his little boots and coat. I thought Paul took it all well and his intention was to allay fears in others facing putting down their pet. I also got a kick out of the coke commercial as well as the women from Wales yarn.


Yes. We have been there a few times with some of our dogs, Don. Never easy.

Saw this and thought of you. However, I know that there are regulations against using CBC items. Seems like a silly rule, however.

Edmonton's last milkman makes his final run - CBC News


----------



## friend

Good morning Mac, Don and all. 

Today I'm a wee bit tired.
I went to sleep at 2:00pm and went up at 6:00am to eat, 
we are 2 days into the fast, and I couldn't get back to sleep
Then the kids came up, so a few short naps was all I got.
Not complaining though.
I'm going to see if i can get some writing done. Vonetta and I
are going to see if we can do the stories together with her doing
the drawings. If it works it would be great. :clap:
...............

O people of the earth! 
Whoso obeyeth the Remembrance of God and His Book hath in truth obeyed 
God and His chosen ones and he will, in the life to come, be reckoned in the 
presence of God among the inmates of the Paradise of His good-pleasure. 
The Báb


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. That collaboration with Vonetta sounds interesting. You two sound like a good match for each other. I do hope it works out well for both of you.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all.......a very windy day here with a flew flurries thrown in for good measure, the wind has been extreme since last night - must be getting your weather that you had Don


----------



## eMacMan

Load the doggie back packs with rocks. Looks like a nice Chinook pattern is setting up here in SW AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all.......a very windy day here with a flew flurries thrown in for good measure, the wind has been extreme since last night - must be getting your weather that you had Don


Morning, Kim. Home from tutoring and making a fresh pot of coffee. Interested?

We are under a wind warning with winds over 100km/h forecasted for this evening and into tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Load the doggie back packs with rocks. Looks like a nice Chinook pattern is setting up here in SW AB.


Morning, Bob. I am going to have to do that for the doxies with winds coming at over 100km/h tonight and tomorrow.

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Marc, that CBC story on the milkman has been all over Edmonton media for days now with TV crews riding along with him yesterday on his final run. Not much point in putting it on SAP and the bulk of readers have seen it too many times.


----------



## SINC

And now for something completely different. If you have a yen for a low cal dessert that is fresh and easy to prepare, a lady who was a Girl Guide leader for many years shared a recipe with me this morning that is a winner. Please not that it can be used with ANY flavour of cake mix. (I have yet to try this as I have to go out and buy the ingredients, but it does look easy and quick.) Kids would love it too.

So for those of you who love cake but hate calories, here it is:

*3, 2, 1 CAKE*

These individual little cakes are amazing and ready to eat in one minute! They are perfect for whenever you feel like a treat without all the fat and calories that cake can have. Genius idea!

*INGREDIENTS:*
1 box Angel Food Cake Mix
1 box Cake Mix - Any Flavor
2 Tbsp Water
Makes 1 serving.

*DIRECTIONS:*
In a Ziploc bag, combine the two cake mixes together and mix well. For each individual cake serving, take out 3 tablespoons of the cake mix combination and mix it with 2 tablespoons of water in a small microwave-safe container. Microwave on high for 1 minute, and you have your own instant individual little cake!

Keep the remaining cake mixture stored in the Ziploc bag and use whenever you feel like a treat! You can top each cake with a dollop of fat free whipped topping and/or some fresh fruit.

*Helpful Tips:*
This recipe is called 3, 2, 1 Cake because all you need to remember is
3 tablespoons mix 
2 tablespoons water 
1 minute in the microwave

*NOTES:*
The best thing is, you open both cake mixes into a gallon storage bag, one that 'zip locks' or 'self-seals', or a container that seals tightly, shake the two cake mixes to blend and then make the recipe. Storage of mix is simple, put it on a shelf. No need to refrigerate, since the mix is dry.

Always remember, that one of the cake mixes MUST be Angel Food. The other can be any flavor. The Angel Food is the cake mix that has the eggs whites in it. So, if, anyone is allergic to egg whites, you shouldn't serve this recipe.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, that CBC story on the milkman has been all over Edmonton media for days now with TV crews riding along with him yesterday on his final run. Not much point in putting it on SAP and the bulk of readers have seen it too many times.


Well, good to hear. The end of an era.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Going to take Deborah out for dinner tonight as the "Weekend of Deborah" continues. Tomorrow, she gets to sleep in and then I make brunch for us both. Then, after the gifts are received, that usually ends it for another year.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again. Deborah and I had a fine meal at a fancy restaurant. We can't afford to do this more than a couple times a year, but it was a great meal. Opened up a special bottle of wine here when we returned home and had a good talk together. All in all, a grand time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

it is getting late here my and so I will say goodnight to you all and hope to catch up with everyone tomorrow


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

This morning we have a guest cook; Mr Clint Eastwood.
He has made a surprise breakfast and there is a welcome 
sign on the door: Do you feel lucky punk? Do you?

Going into town to get that present for Jahina I didn't
get yesterday. Stayed at home, but going today instead.
And then Vonetta is calling in the afternoon. :love2:
......................

This is the Day whereon the Ocean of God’s mercy hath been manifested unto men, 
the Day in which the Day Star of His loving-kindness hath shed its radiance upon them, 
the Day in which the clouds of His bountiful favor have overshadowed the whole of
mankind. Now is the time to cheer and refresh the down-cast through the invigorating
breeze of love and fellowship, and the living waters of friendliness and charity.
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Guess I am feeling lucky since the CE breakfast was great. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc. A lazy Sunday that I will spend watching the PGA golf tour to see if the Irish Kid, Rory MacIlroy can take the number one spot in the world at age 22 by a win today. Meanwhile on SAP today, a visit to Sanguaro National Park in Arizona courtesy of an old friend who winters there, a Just For Laughs gag especially for Marc and a girl so double jointed, I hurt just watching her.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán and Marc. A lazy Sunday that I will spend watching the PGA golf tour to see if the Irish Kid, Rory MacIlroy can take the number one spot in the world at age 22 by a win today. Meanwhile on SAP today, a visit to Sanguaro National Park in Arizona courtesy of an old friend who winters there, a Just For Laughs gag especially for Marc and a girl so double jointed, I hurt just watching her.


Moring, Don. Got a real laugh from the Little Casanova. :lmao: I have been to the Sanguaro National Park in Arizona so I could really appreciate those pics.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc and Don.

A mere 1C here, but glorious sunshine.
Only 5 days left until we go to see Vonetta and the kids.
An exciting trip indeed, and so thinks Vonetta to.
I sent a PM to a few of ye that had previous asked to buy a signed CD.
If there is anyone else that is interested in purchasing a copy or so,
please let me know. the P&P considerably less then from Sweden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Caman. I just replied to your PM.

Sunny and +7C right now, but heavy snow and lots of it are forecast for the next two days.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all just about to have some coffee and make the grocery list, then it is off and running for part of the day - hope to make it back in soon

Don - that girl definitely hurt my arms just watching her, and the little guy was adorable.

Marc be careful when you are shovelling........warm up first.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Yes, I am careful with my shoveling routine. Between tonight and Wed. morning, we should have nearly a foot of wet snow and hail. I shovel in a back-friendly and heart-friendly manner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Grizzly Brown Bear Charges Tourists on MSN Video

Way too close for comfort.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. I just replied to your PM.
> 
> Sunny and +7C right now, but heavy snow and lots of it are forecast for the next two days.


Thanks.
I'll check about the money transfer.
Still just 1C here, enjoy your heath wave. :clap:

Afternoon J-Kim.
Can I maybe interest you in a CD?
If you have iTunes you can listen to bits of it.
It's called Smiling Politely and I'm called Camán.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks.
> I'll check about the money transfer.
> Still just 1C here, enjoy your heath wave. :clap:
> 
> Afternoon J-Kim.
> Can I maybe interest you in a CD?
> If you have iTunes you can listen to bits of it.
> It's called Smiling Politely and I'm called Camán.


Thanks, Caman.

Still +5C here as we await the storm of sleet/ice pellets/snow.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow ........... assuming that we still have power after the snow and ice storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a great finish at the Honda Classic. Rory McIlroy earned that victory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, a great finish at the Honda Classic. Rory McIlroy earned that victory.


Indeed and good for him, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed and good for him, Marc.


Yes, and he is now #1. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Got SAP up early as I fell asleep by 8:00 last night and awoke early. It's gone to the dogs today with our popular, "Puppies! Ya Gotta Love 'Em" as well as a baby fox in the pictures link. Don't miss today's video on the rescue of an American pilot, shot down in Vietnam back in 1972. It is an amazing story, but the general who tells the tale is perhaps one of the best public speakers I have ever seen.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, and he is now #1. :clap::clap:


And he is Irish. :clap:


----------



## friend

Good morning Don and all. 

I have to stop letting these celebrities in the kitchen.
Today Chuck Norris is cooking and he too has locked the door.
And my God what a racket he is making. 
I hope that it is some kind of meat he is punching, 
making it tender, or we might have a lawsuit on our hands.
.............

Throughout the universe the divine power is effulgent in endless images and pictures.
The world of creation, the world of humanity may be likened to the earth itself and the
divine power to the sun. This Sun has shone upon all mankind. In the endless variety of
its reflections the divine will is manifested. Consider how all are recipients of the bounty 
of the same Sun. At most the difference between them is that of degree, for the effulgence
is one effulgence, the one light emanating from the Sun. This will express the oneness of
the world of humanity. The body-politic or the social unity of the human world may be
likened to an ocean and each member, each individual a wave upon that same ocean.
'Abdu'l-Bahá

(The picture is from Stockholm. The Opera house to the left and the Parliament to the right)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning everyone. Got SAP up early as I fell asleep by 8:00 last night and awoke early. It's gone to the dogs today with our popular, "Puppies! Ya Gotta Love 'Em" as well as a baby fox in the pictures link. Don't miss today's video on the rescue of an American pilot, shot down in Vietnam back in 1972. It is an amazing story, but the general who tells the tale is perhaps one of the best public speakers I have ever seen.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once the coffee is brewed. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And he is Irish. :clap:


Yes ........... and good for him. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Don and all.
> 
> I have to stop letting these celebrities in the kitchen.
> Todau it's Chuck Norries and he to has locked the door.
> And my God what a racket he is making.
> I hope that it is some kind of meat he is punching to
> make it tender or we might have a law suit on our hands.
> .............
> 
> Throughout the universe the divine power is effulgent in endless images and pictures.
> The world of creation, the world of humanity may be likened to the earth itself and the
> divine power to the sun. This Sun has shone upon all mankind. In the endless variety of
> its reflections the divine will is manifested. Consider how all are recipients of the bounty
> of the same Sun. At most the difference between them is that of degree, for the effulgence
> is one effulgence, the one light emanating from the Sun. This will express the oneness of
> the world of humanity. The body-politic or the social unity of the human world may be
> likened to an ocean and each member, each individual a wave upon that same ocean.
> 'Abdu'l-Bahá
> 
> (The picture is from Stockholm. The Opera house to the left and the Parliament to the right)


Chuck Norris??? I think that I shall have some bagels and cream cheese and some fruit this monring ................ no pounded meat.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Chuck Norris??? I think that I shall have some bagels and cream cheese and some fruit this monring ................ no pounded meat.


Morning Marc.
Well, the bread are all crumbs and the fruit is bruised, 
so good luck with that.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> Well, the bread are all crumbs and the fruit is bruised,
> so good luck with that.


Such is Life ................


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning everyone. Got SAP up early as I fell asleep by 8:00 last night and awoke early. It's gone to the dogs today with our popular, "Puppies! Ya Gotta Love 'Em" as well as a baby fox in the pictures link. Don't miss today's video on the rescue of an American pilot, shot down in Vietnam back in 1972. It is an amazing story, but the general who tells the tale is perhaps one of the best public speakers I have ever seen.


Yes, truly an amazing story, Don. :clap:

Gotta love those puppy pics. :love2:

"Let's pick up Peter and Willy from school and go get dinner."


----------



## javaqueen

friend said:


> Thanks.
> I'll check about the money transfer.
> Still just 1C here, enjoy your heath wave. :clap:
> 
> Afternoon J-Kim.
> Can I maybe interest you in a CD?
> If you have iTunes you can listen to bits of it.
> It's called Smiling Politely and I'm called Camán.


I will check it out later on today - I have quite the busy morning but I should have time this afternoon before my students arrive 



friend said:


> Good morning Don and all.
> 
> I have to stop letting these celebrities in the kitchen.
> Today Chuck Norris is cooking and he too has locked the door.
> And my God what a racket he is making.
> I hope that it is some kind of meat he is punching,
> making it tender, or we might have a lawsuit on our hands.
> .............


hmmmm.....the smells aren't too bad........I'm willing to try it if you are 



friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> Well, the bread are all crumbs and the fruit is bruised,
> so good luck with that.


:yikes: nevermind - I'll just have coffee this morning then


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don and Marc







hope that everyone has a great day today


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Don and Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that everyone has a great day today


Morning, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

I am doing well Marc how are you????


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am doing well Marc how are you????


Doing well, Kim. Finished my morning grading and shoveled the slush out of the driveway. Now, I am off to the gym for an hour or so. Later.


----------



## javaqueen

enjoy your time at the gym.........I will be doing the ever present office work that is required, but will check in when I can


----------



## Rps

Morning all. It is a sad day here as, tragically, I have finished the last of my WMBB coffee, I must accept the fact that it will be French Vanilla until we return to B-ville.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone!


----------



## SINC

Morning Sonal, welcome back, or are you?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. It is a sad day here as, tragically, I have finished the last of my WMBB coffee, I must accept the fact that it will be French Vanilla until we return to B-ville.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


OK Rp, I'm gonna bite. What the heck is WMBB coffee and why is a simple commodity like coffee not available in Windsor when it is available in B'ville? One would think the big city has it all.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Morning Sonal, welcome back, or are you?


Oh, I'm back. It was a good trip, but it's nice to be back... not sure if it's just me, but Toronto looks particularly beautiful today, the sun is shining, the sky is clear, the air is crisp. It's nice to be home. 

I looked in now and then from abroad, but didn't post--I had the older, flakier, post-OJ spill laptop with me, and so I used it very little. (Had to check in on work stuff for a few minutes daily, and that was about it.)


----------



## Rps

Don, WMBB stands for my Green Mountain Wild Mountain Blue Berry coffee. Oddly enough we do not have a distributor here in Windsor but do in Bowmanville. I will have to stock up next time. They will ship here but only on orders of $100 or more......it used to be $50 or more.

Sonal-welcome back...did you bring the good weather with you?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, WMBB stands for my Green Mountain Wild Mountain Blue Berry coffee. Oddly enough we do not have a distributor here in Windsor but do in Bowmanville. I will have to stock up next time. They will ship here but only on orders of $100 or more......it used to be $50 or more.
> 
> Donald, welcome back...did you bring the good weather with you?


LOL! Your spell check made a funny before you caught and corrected it!


----------



## Rps

Just noticed something weird with my playbook....every time I type Sonal- it auto corrects to Donald.....I actually had to put a dash at the end of the name to get it to post


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> LOL! Your spell check made a funny before you caught and corrected it!





Rps said:


> Sonal-welcome back...did you bring the good weather with you?


What's really funny is that I've had people mishear my name as Donald before. 

I hope I brought nice weather, since it was very nice in Barcelona--sunny and 17C every day. Nice weather to go exploring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. It is a sad day here as, tragically, I have finished the last of my WMBB coffee, I must accept the fact that it will be French Vanilla until we return to B-ville.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


Afternoon, Rp. French Vanilla is fine ............ so hang in there.

How are you, Tovah and MayBelle these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Oh, I'm back. It was a good trip, but it's nice to be back... not sure if it's just me, but Toronto looks particularly beautiful today, the sun is shining, the sky is clear, the air is crisp. It's nice to be home.
> 
> I looked in now and then from abroad, but didn't post--I had the older, flakier, post-OJ spill laptop with me, and so I used it very little. (Had to check in on work stuff for a few minutes daily, and that was about it.)


Welcome home, Sonal. Yes, according to EC, Spring is coming to the GTA this week. Kudos.

Did you do any writing while in Spain? Pictures????????????


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, after shovelling snow you still have energy for the gym.....good for you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, after shovelling snow you still have energy for the gym.....good for you!


I used the shoveling of the slush (pushing mainly) as my warm up. Then, I did an hour of cardio at the gym. I bought a heart monitor over the weekend to give me an accurate check of my overall heart rate. Sadly, I am not losing weight but gaining weight. However, Deborah has been taking measurements of my body and I am slimming down and getting more muscle (which she tells me weighs more than fat, but takes up less space). We shall see. At least my heart and lungs are getting stronger, which was one of my top two goals along with weight loss. Having a little iPod Shuffle helps to pass the time on the bike or treadmill.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome home, Sonal. Yes, according to EC, Spring is coming to the GTA this week. Kudos.
> 
> Did you do any writing while in Spain? Pictures????????????


No writing, though I was tempted to visit a bar that Hemmingway frequented and write some there.... though it's apparently a bit noisy. (I think I'll save such literary homages for Paris.)

I have most of my photos up on Facebook, but I just got some of Gordan's photos, so I need to put them into the mix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> No writing, though I was tempted to visit a bar that Hemmingway frequented and write some there.... though it's apparently a bit noisy. (I think I'll save such literary homages for Paris.)
> 
> I have most of my photos up on Facebook, but I just got some of Gordan's photos, so I need to put them into the mix.


Strange, but that was what I was thinking as well. In 1937, during the Spanish Civil war, while in Madrid, Hemingway wrote his only play, "The Fifth Column".


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Strange, but that was what I was thinking as well. In 1937, during the Spanish Civil war, while in Madrid, Hemingway wrote his only play, "The Fifth Column".


And of course, Spanish bullfighting was a major influence in his writing. But from what I understand, he spent most of his time around Madrid and Pamplona--not so much in Barcelona.

Still, Picasso spent a lot of time in Barcelona (his family moved there when he was a teenager, and he went to art school there) and apparently he identified closely with the city. The Picasso Museum there has a lot of his early student work. Very different in style from the work he is most famous for.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> And of course, Spanish bullfighting was a major influence in his writing. But from what I understand, he spent most of his time around Madrid and Pamplona--not so much in Barcelona.
> 
> Still, Picasso spent a lot of time in Barcelona (his family moved there when he was a teenager, and he went to art school there) and apparently he identified closely with the city. The Picasso Museum there has a lot of his early student work. Very different in style from the work he is most famous for.


Interesting points, Sonal. Sounds as if you had a grand time.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Wonder who our guest chef shall be in the Cafe??? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very please tonight. I started my workouts in the "bad resting heart rate zone" for someone my age. Then I slowly got it to the poor zone, and now I am in the average zone. I calculated that my father died of a heart attack at my age, and my grandmother died of a heart attack at the age of 72. So, it is never too late to get back into shape. 

Drinks are on the house tonight. :clap::clap::clap: Tepid water for me, please. XX)


----------



## eMacMan

I can think of at least one Shang member that might want to pursue this:
Getting paid to eat: B.C. city looks for blogger willing to dine out daily - Yahoo! News


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> I can think of at least one Shang member that might want to pursue this:
> Getting paid to eat: B.C. city looks for blogger willing to dine out daily - Yahoo! News


Agreed and it's not moi.


----------



## tilt

WB Sonal!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I can think of at least one Shang member that might want to pursue this:
> Getting paid to eat: B.C. city looks for blogger willing to dine out daily - Yahoo! News


Me .......... me ............. me .................... XX) XX) XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No Caman this morning, so no guest chef. I shall prepare a fine breakfast for us all and make some fresh tea and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, or do I call you 'Chef" today?  Either way, thanks for breakkie.

A huge storm has shut down most of central Alberta today, but it didn't stop SAP. Our video today, 'Why men and women are different', will have you rolling on the floor. And if you are in the market to buy your own town, we can help with that too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, or do I call you 'Chef" today?  Either way, thanks for breakkie.
> 
> A huge storm has shut down most of central Alberta today, but it didn't stop SAP. Our video today, 'Why men and women are different', will have you rolling on the floor. And if you are in the market to buy your own town, we can help with that too.


Still laughing out loud from that clip, Don. :lmao::lmao: Sadly, it is all too true. 

Our shutdown will be from this evening until Thursday morning if we get pounded as is forecasted. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Evening all. 

Been to the A&E with Dylan. 
He fell during P this morning and hit his head. He was out for a short moment.
After CT-scan and all they concluded concussion, but no bleeding, so he was lucky.
Then my iCloud account disabled my e-mail and kept me locked out.
Took a 30 min call to Apple/US to fix it. 
Crazy day this.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Been to the A&E with Dylan.
> He fell during P this morning and hit his head. He was out for a short moment.
> After CT-scan and all they concluded concussion, but no bleeding, so he was lucky.
> Then my iCloud account disabled my e-mail and kept me locked out.
> Took a 30 min call to Apple/US to fix it.
> Crazy day this.


Evening, Caman. Sorry to hear about Dylan's injury. Hopefully, it will not cause problems for him in the near future.


----------



## SINC

A strange experience for me today. I came across the cartoon below while searching for items for SAP.

Now I like a laugh as much as anyone and a cartoon for SAP is always a welcome thing.

Imagine my surprise when I read this one and found a lump in my throat. It gave me cause to think of so many dear pets that left me too soon in this life. Man, am I a softee or what?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A strange experience for me today. I came across the cartoon below while searching for items for SAP.
> 
> Now I like a laugh as much as anyone and a cartoon for SAP is always a welcome thing.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I read this one and found a lump in my throat. It gave me cause to think of so many dear pets that left me too soon in this life. Man, am I a softee or what?


Good one, Don. A real keeper. Reminds me of "The Rainbow Bridge". Merci, mon ami.

I would have to ask Tao if you are now a softee. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Tao is struggling Marc. The meds did little to help him and he still gets around on three legs. At over 12 years old, I feel bad for him, yet he is pain free and can still jump up on the couch or Crystal's bed as he always did before. I catch him using the right rear leg from time to time. Crystal's decision to let him be and see how it goes makes me sad some days, but he is bright, cheerful, wants to go for walks and wants to play when I have him alone with me all day, so I know he is not in pain or suffering, just learning a new way to get around. I never thought he and I would find the relationship we have developed with his aging, but he is part of me now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tao is struggling Marc. The meds did little to help him and he still gets around on three legs. At over 12 years old, I feel bad for him, yet he is pain free and can still jump up on the couch or Crystal's bed as he always did before. I catch him using the right rear leg from time to time. Crystal's decision to let him be and see how it goes makes me sad some days, but he is bright, cheerful, wants to go for walks and wants to play when I have him alone with me all day, so I know he is not in pain or suffering, just learning a new way to get around. I never thought he and I would find the relationship we have developed with his aging, but he is part of me now.


Sorry to hear this, Don. If he is without pain, that is the key. Abby was in pain and could not get along on just three legs. After her operation, she is able to use her back leg and is not in pain. As you can see from the picture, she is much bigger and not as long as Gracie and Daisy (Abby is the doxie on the far right). She is healthy, so even though the operation cost $1800 we felt that it was only fair to her since she could not function on just three legs in our house.

Glad you are so close to Tao these days ................... told you so. :clap::love2:


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. I shall be right behind you. Have to go and start shoveling to clear spots for the doxies. 

See you all, hopefully, at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Glad you are so close to Tao these days ................... told you so. :clap::love2:


Well, after a family chat this evening we have an appointment for Tao Thursday for x-rays and a further exam at a cost of $300. If nothing else, we owe it to him to be sure he is not suffering unduly. I remain convinced though, that we are not allowing him to suffer in any way other than his current painless handicap.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, after a family chat this evening we have an appointment for Tao Thursday for x-rays and a further exam at a cost of $300. If nothing else, we owe it to him to be sure he is not suffering unduly. I remain convinced though, that we are not allowing him to suffer in any way other than his current painless handicap.


A good plan, Don. So long as he is not in pain, since he is a small dog, that is fine. Abby was too heavy to really make it well on three legs and too close to the ground not to drag her hind leg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal is the scene I woke up to this morning. I have been outside for two hours trying to clear a path for the doxies, who usually get up at about 6AM. Opened the back door to find a waist deep drift against the door and running about six feet. I pushed my way outside and started to dig a path. It is like a scene out of Lawrence of Arabia, with drifting dunes of snow. It is not snow flakes as much as small bits of snow that pack together tightly and form drifts around anything in their path. Wind gusts of over 120km/h are not helping any. So, I am in for some hot coffee and a few ASA tablets (this is real heart attack snow) and then going out again. Someone will have to make the OtHD Breakfast for us all. Later ...........


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all. 

Usain Bolt is in the kitchen making breakfast today.
I don't know what he will put on ht stable for us, but
he is working a break neck speed in there.

Dylan is feeling better today, but he is very tired.
Going in to town soon to unlock my iPhone, so that
I can use it in Houston. Less then 2 day to departure.
Very exciting indeed. 
...................

O YE servants of God! 
Verily, be not grieved if a thing ye asked of Him remaineth unanswered, inasmuch as He 
hath been commanded by God to observe silence, a silence which is in truth praiseworthy. 
We have indeed enabled Thee to truly see in Thy dream a measure of Our Cause, but wert
Thou to acquaint them with the hidden Mystery, they would dispute its truth among 
themselves. Verily Thy Lord, the God of truth, knoweth the very secrets of hearts …
The Báb


----------



## SINC

Slow and easy gets the job done Marc, take care. Camán, your trip is so near now. SAP is full of goodies this morning, among them a video of a cattle roundup with a difference, a horse who doesn't like being touched, a poem to bring back fond memories and a peek into the retired mechanics nursing home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Good luck on your trip. 
Morning, Don. Yes, an hour outside is about all I can handle. The snow is so heavy and the wind sucks the breath right out of you if you are facing the wrong way. I am just trying to keep a path clear for the doxies as the cars are slowly disappearing in my driveway. Just came in for some breakfast and coffee and then it's outside to do battle once again. Later .............


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Unreal is the scene I woke up to this morning. I have been outside for two hours trying to clear a path for the doxies, who usually get up at about 6AM. Opened the back door to find a waist deep drift against the door and running about six feet. I pushed my way outside and started to dig a path. It is like a scene out of Lawrence of Arabia, with drifting dunes of snow. It is not snow flakes as much as small bits of snow that pack together tightly and form drifts around anything in their path. Wind gusts of over 120km/h are not helping any. So, I am in for some hot coffee and a few ASA tablets (this is real heart attack snow) and then going out again. Someone will have to make the OtHD Breakfast for us all. Later ...........


Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Making a fresh pot of herbal tea. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Looking forward to the pics!


I have to get the snowdrift pics from my neighbor who was taking pics as I was snowblowing. I have one from yesterday and one from an hour or so ago. Sadly, there is now a meter high mound of snow that is about two meters wide, between my house and my neighbor's house, where there was none the other day. Rather than blow a lot of the snow from my driveway into my front garden, I used the strong winds and their direction to blow it over my garage into my backyard. Still, we were hoping for an early Spring here in St. John's, with visions of crocus and tulips and daffs in late April or early May, but that most likely won't happen this year. :-(

I ache, but I was able to do my driveway and four other driveways on two tanks of gas. There were only two snowblowers operational on our cul de sac, and with schools and businesses closed, everyone was out to help clear away the driveways with the bits the snowblowers left behind. Sun actually came out about 1PM to help melt the snow from the pavement.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I have to get the snowdrift pics from my neighbor who was taking pics as I was snowblowing. I have one from yesterday and one from an hour or so ago. Sadly, there is now a meter high mound of snow that is about two meters wide, between my house and my neighbor's house, where there was none the other day. Rather than blow a lot of the snow from my driveway into my front garden, I used the strong winds and their direction to blow it over my garage into my backyard. Still, we were hoping for an early Spring here in St. John's, with visions of crocus and tulips and daffs in late April or early May, but that most likely won't happen this year. :-(
> 
> I ache, but I was able to do my driveway and four other driveways on two tanks of gas. There were only two snowblowers operational on our cul de sac, and with schools and businesses closed, everyone was out to help clear away the driveways with the bits the snowblowers left behind. Sun actually came out about 1PM to help melt the snow from the pavement.


Looks like a typical snowstorm, with those mild temps could clear out in a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Looks like a typical snowstorm, with those mild temps could clear out in a few days.


We got 32cm of snow and winds clocked at 113km/h. What was atypical with this storm was that it last only about 12 hours. +5 and +6C for tomorrow and Friday, but then we go back to the deep freeze, which will harden this snow into solid ice. Thus, there goes spring time flowers once again.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## SINC

Night Camán, only two more sleeps til takeoff.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .





SINC said:


> Night Camán, only two more sleeps til takeoff.


Yes, bon voyage, mon ami. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful night for stargazing with my telescope if it were not so cold ( -6C right now ). Lots of stars and a few planets are out, along with a beautiful full moon. Still, standing out on my back deck, watching the doxies run about on top of the fresh snow, I look up to the heavens and smile -- we made it through another storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Night Camán, only two more sleeps til takeoff.


And now just one,
if we don't count the nap I'll be taking later.


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

I'm not sure that there will be a breakfast today.
The guest cook is David Copperfield, the magician and illusionist,
and after finishing cooking he has managed to make all the food disappear. 
He is working hard at trying to retrieve it. We will see. 

Just one more day and I'll be off to see my lovely girlfriend and the kids.
I decided the wait some and won't propose at the airport. :lmao:
(no, actually. that was just a joke. no such plans. that will be for later)
....................

Merciful God!
Cause us to repent our shortcomings!
Accept us in Thy heavenly Kingdom and give 
us an abode where there shall be no error. 
Give us peace; give us knowledge, and open
unto us the gates of Thy heaven.
Thou art the Giver of all! Thou art the Forgiver!
Thou art the Merciful! 
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## friend

Packing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Can't see breakfast ............. guess DC did his tricks. I shall make some coffee at least for those up early.

Be an Irish romantic and propose at sunset or sunrise via a poem. Just a thought.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Can't see breakfast ............. guess DC did his tricks. I shall make some coffee at least for those up early.
> 
> Be an Irish romantic and propose at sunset or sunrise via a poem. Just a thought.


Morning Marc.
Not a bad idea, thanks.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I worked writing and fact checking until nearly 11:00 p.m. last night and got up again to double check everything this morning at 4:00 a.m. The Canadian Taxpayers Association 'honoured' our city council for government tax dollar waste by naming it a runner up for a Teddie award for buying a Starbucks and competing against local small business. SAP is full of the details, but that will not interest many outside the city. If you are a golfer, or even if you're not, some simply astounding golf trick shots in our video this morning as well as a sneaky C-130 pilot and for Marc, more memories from the Hollywood Squares.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> Not a bad idea, thanks.


Good luck, my friend. Hope to hear what happens soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. I worked writing and fact checking until nearly 11:00 p.m. last night and got up again to double check everything this morning at 4:00 a.m. The Canadian Taxpayers Association 'honoured' our city council for government tax dollar waste by naming it a runner up for a Teddie award for buying a Starbucks and competing against local small business. SAP is full of the details, but that will not interest many outside the city. If you are a golfer, or even if you're not, some simply astounding golf trick shots in our video this morning as well as a sneaky C-130 pilot and for Marc, more memories from the Hollywood Squares.


Only a runner up???  Personally, I too HATE waste of taxpayers money, be it municipal, provincial or federal. I work too hard for my money and hate to see it wasted. Guess I am a social liberal and fiscal conservative. 

Will check out SAP once I get back from my errands. Went to the gym from about 8-9AM which was interesting.


----------



## SINC

Ann and I are off to the vet with Tao this morning. We will have to leave him there as they want to put him under to do the x-rays so they can get an idea of what is going on with the leg. Poor guy hasn't had anything to eat since last night and he is bewildered why his morning bowl of dry food has not appeared, nor his carrot peel treats he normally gets right after. I will be glad when this is over.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann and I are off to the vet with Tao this morning. We will have to leave him there as they want to put him under to do the x-rays so they can get an idea of what is going on with the leg. Poor guy hasn't had anything to eat since last night and he is bewildered why his morning bowl of dry food has not appeared, nor his carrot peel treats he normally gets right after. I will be glad when this is over.


Yes, no food or water before GA. Ours don't understand either. Hope he does OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. I worked writing and fact checking until nearly 11:00 p.m. last night and got up again to double check everything this morning at 4:00 a.m. The Canadian Taxpayers Association 'honoured' our city council for government tax dollar waste by naming it a runner up for a Teddie award for buying a Starbucks and competing against local small business. SAP is full of the details, but that will not interest many outside the city. If you are a golfer, or even if you're not, some simply astounding golf trick shots in our video this morning as well as a sneaky C-130 pilot and for Marc, more memories from the Hollywood Squares.


Chuckled at the Hollywood Squares bits, Don. Was amazed at the golfer's shots, especially hitting a ball off a tee held in his friend's mouth and knocking the can off of his head. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Well, Tao was a real trooper as he didn't even flinch when the needle was used. He lay calmly on the examination table as we stroked him and although we were warned he would likely throw up, he only coughed up a tiny bit of drool. Then he got on the floor and happily followed the vet out of the examination room and that was the last we saw of him. They said they would keep him about two hours, so we now await a call to go back and pick him up. The clinic is only 1 km from our home, so it is not a big trip.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Only a runner up???  Personally, I too HATE waste of taxpayers money, be it municipal, provincial or federal. I work too hard for my money and hate to see it wasted. Guess I am a social liberal and fiscal conservative.
> 
> Will check out SAP once I get back from my errands. Went to the gym from about 8-9AM which was interesting.


I believe the winner was a provincial government committee that costs taxpayers about a quarter of a million dollars a year.



> The Provincial Teddy Award went to Alberta's Standing Committee on Privilege, Elections, Standing Orders and Printing.
> 
> Scott Hennig with the CTF tells 660News the 21 members who sit on the committee have been paid $1,000 a month, yet their last meeting was back in 2008.
> 
> Hennig says the inaction of the committee has already cost taxpayers close to $1-million.


Probably the real winner should have been the $25 Million footbridge in Calgary that is already more than a year behind schedule and so far over budget that no one even remembers the original price tag.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Tao was a real trooper as he didn't even flinch when the needle was used. He lay calmly on the examination table as we stroked him and although we were warned he would likely throw up, he only coughed up a tiny bit of drool. Then he got on the floor and happily followed the vet out of the examination room and that was the last we saw of him. They said they would keep him about two hours, so we now await a call to go back and pick him up. The clinic is only 1 km from our home, so it is not a big trip.


Good to hear, Don. Let us know how he made out.


----------



## SINC

We picked Tao up an hour ago. We could hear him crying when we entered the clinic as he was under extreme duress. He could barely walk so Ann carried him out into the car where he continued to cry. I reached over with my right hand and gave him what he knows as my 'rub'. He often will come to me and brush against me when he wants that rub. He calmed immediately, stopped whining and just looked at me all the way home. 

We carried him in the house, but he could not walk on the hardwood floors, rather he just collapsed. We offered him water, but he rejected it, so we put him in his favourite spot on the leather love seat with his little pillow under his head and he fell fast asleep and remains that way. 

Normally just walking by him or us talking will wake him, but not now. He is out like a light and that's a good thing. He can sleep it off and have something to eat when he wakes, although only half of what he would normally get. 

The vet was in surgery when we were there and we could not talk to him. He is going to call Crystal with his opinion later today around 6:00 p.m., so all we can do now is wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We picked Tao up an hour ago. We could hear him crying when we entered the clinic as he was under extreme duress. He could barely walk so Ann carried him out into the car where he continued to cry. I reached over with my right hand and gave him what he knows as my 'rub'. He often will come to me and brush against me when he wants that rub. He calmed immediately, stopped whining and just looked at me all the way home. We carried him in the house, but he could not walk on the hardwood floors, rather he just collapsed. We offered him water, but he rejected it, so we put him in his favourite spot on the leather love seat with his little pillow under his head and he fell fast asleep and remains that way. Normally just walking by him or us talking will wake him, but not now. He is out like a light and that's a good thing. He can sleep it off and have something to eat when he wakes, although only half of what her would normally get. The vet was in surgery when we were there and we could not talk to him. He is going to call Crystal with his opinion later today around 6:00 p.m., so all we can do now is wait.


Hope for the best, Don. Sometimes, surgery helps with this condition, but it's the vet's call and your decision. You have "the touch" ................. good for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Caman. Good luck, my friend. Here are a few tunes to send you on your way.

Du gamla, Du fria?-National anthem of Sweden- - YouTube

Canada national anthem - YouTube

America's National Anthem - YouTube


----------



## friend

Thanks Marc.
Don: I hope he will be better soon.

Off to bed.
Me friends, I'll write ye from Houston.


----------



## javaqueen

Waiting to hear about how Tao is doing and glad that I have a few minutes to relax after a couple of very busy days


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> Don: I hope he will be better soon.
> 
> Off to bed.
> Me friends, I'll write ye from Houston.


Have a good flight, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Waiting to hear about how Tao is doing and glad that I have a few minutes to relax after a couple of very busy days


Evening, Kim. Care for some herbal tea? I don't drink coffee this late at night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night as well. Don, I hope that Tao has a peaceful night. Speak with you tomorrow, mon ami.

For everyone else, paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, Tao's condition is not good. He does not have a minor injury, rather he has a full blown tear that the vet is not sure can be repaired even with surgery which would be very expensive. I feel so bad for him as this was a very traumatic experience we put him through today. He is not the same dog and his limp is far more pronounced than it was. I really wish we would have left him alone, happy and getting by on three legs until such time as the other leg gives out and we are faced with easing his pain in a permanent way. Should he not recover from this, that decision may come sooner than we wish. For now the jury is out for a few more days to see how he copes. Damn, I hate it when you fall in love with a little dog, faults and all.


----------



## friend

Good morning all 
Don: Hope tao is better today.

Going now.
See you on the other side of the pond. :clap:
.......

Great God! This sea had laid up lustrous pearls in store;
The wind hath raised a wave that casteth them ashore.
So put away thy robe and drown thyself therein,
And cease to boast of skill: it serveth thee no more!
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all
> Don: Hope tao is better today.
> 
> Going now.
> See you on the other side of the pond. :clap:
> .......
> 
> Great God! This sea had laid up lustrous pearls in store;
> The wind hath raised a wave that casteth them ashore.
> So put away thy robe and drown thyself therein,
> And cease to boast of skill: it serveth thee no more!
> Bahá'u'lláh


Bon voyage, Caman. All the best in this new journey of your life. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, Tao's condition is not good. He does not have a minor injury, rather he has a full blown tear that the vet is not sure can be repaired even with surgery which would be very expensive. I feel so bad for him as this was a very traumatic experience we put him through today. He is not the same dog and his limp is far more pronounced than it was. I really wish we would have left him alone, happy and getting by on three legs until such time as the other leg gives out and we are faced with easing his pain in a permanent way. Should he not recover from this, that decision may come sooner than we wish. For now the jury is out for a few more days to see how he copes. Damn, I hate it when you fall in love with a little dog, faults and all.


I am so sad to hear this news, Don. It is not an easy decision, especially now that you have fallen in love with this little friend. :--(

Having been at this point a few times myself, I realize that there are no words of comfort for someone in this position. I can only hope for the best for little Tao, and for all of you at this difficult moment. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Sadly, Tao's condition is not good. He does not have a minor injury, rather he has a full blown tear that the vet is not sure can be repaired even with surgery which would be very expensive. I feel so bad for him as this was a very traumatic experience we put him through today. He is not the same dog and his limp is far more pronounced than it was. I really wish we would have left him alone, happy and getting by on three legs until such time as the other leg gives out and we are faced with easing his pain in a permanent way. Should he not recover from this, that decision may come sooner than we wish. For now the jury is out for a few more days to see how he copes. Damn, I hate it when you fall in love with a little dog, faults and all.


((((((((Tao)))))))) I am sending Tao some hugs as I also understand where you are coming from Don, we currently have 4 cats, but have had our share of pets in the past that always become just a part of the family. While words are never enough, I am sorry that Tao is in pain and I am hoping that this eases for him.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, some good news this morning as Tao has returned to his old self. He is alert and frisky and running around the house like he used to. My concerns yesterday were likely caused by the sedation chemicals that really knocked him for a loop. He and I will be spending the day together as Ann is babysitting and Crystal will be teaching. Tonight son Matt and his wife Holly will bring Jett and Shiloh over for a take-out feed of Thai food from a favourite spot here in the city. As for Tao, he is not in pain and gets around pretty good on three legs. Our decision is to allow him to remain with us as long as the injury is pain free or age becomes a factor and he can no longer get around. For now, my little buddy is back.

Marc, whatever you do, don't miss the video on SAP today called, "Herb And John - 50 Years Later". It is an amazing set of coincidences for two boys who both grew up to be pilots in WWII. A very moving story of a new friendship formed some 50 years later. Also a mini clip about a lab with too many tennis balls and an eerie tale called "Unmarked".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, some good news this morning as Tao has returned to his old self. He is alert and frisky and running around the house like he used to. My concerns yesterday were likely caused by the sedation chemicals that really knocked him for a loop. He and I will be spending the day together as Ann is babysitting and Crystal will be teaching. Tonight son Matt and his wife Holly will bring Jett and Shiloh over for a take-out feed of Thai food from a favourite spot here in the city. As for Tao, he is not in pain and gets around pretty good on three legs. Our decision is to allow him to remain with us as long as the injury is pain free or age becomes a factor and he can no longer get around. For now, my little buddy is back.
> 
> Marc, whatever you do, don't miss the video on SAP today called, "Herb And John - 50 Years Later". It is an amazing set of coincidences for two boys who both grew up to be pilots in Vietnam. A very moving story of a new friendship formed some 50 years later. Also a mini clip about a lab with too many tennis balls and an eerie tale called "Unmarked".


Don, that is great news. At his age, putting him through the operation would be difficult. Glad your "little buddy" is back. You have a gruff exterior, but a soft and loving interior. Don't worry, I shall keep your secret identity from others here in ehMacLand. Paix, mon ami.

Will check out SAP once I finish grading. Just got back from 90 minutes at the gym.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an amazing video clip and coincidence. If you have not seen the movie "Tha Tuskegee Airmen", watch it someday. It will help you appreciate Herb's respect for the cover that these fliers provided for the bombers.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you adjusting to life back on this side of the pond?


----------



## SINC

I've been working all day with a major newspaper helping them develop a major story that will break tomorrow. It feels good to be back in the middle of an exciting set of developments and being able to assist in the end result.


----------



## javaqueen

Don I am jumping for joy as no doubt so is Tao  that is wonderful news that he is back to normal

And I am so glad that you are back "in the saddle" so to speak with developing the story


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you adjusting to life back on this side of the pond?


Well, aside from 5 minutes of snow this morning (which promptly melted) it hasn't been too bad....


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal I lost the link that you gave me for your cd - could you send it to me again? Thanks


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, aside from 5 minutes of snow this morning (which promptly melted) it hasn't been too bad....


Good to hear, Sonal. So, no pics for here in the Shang of Spain???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I've been working all day with a major newspaper helping them develop a major story that will break tomorrow. It feels good to be back in the middle of an exciting set of developments and being able to assist in the end result.


Municipal, provincial or federal???


----------



## javaqueen

hi Marc  how are you doing today? thinking about making some green tea, care to join me?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Municipal, provincial or federal???


Municipal government, national newspaper.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Sonal. So, no pics for here in the Shang of Spain???


I was going to once I got Gordan's photos up, but then I procrastinated. 

So you are stuck with my photos. There's also few shots of Antwerp, as we had a long layover in Belgium which gave me a chance to visit a friend who lives there. 
Barcelona 2012 | Facebook


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I was going to once I got Gordan's photos up, but then I procrastinated.
> 
> So you are stuck with my photos. There's also few shots of Antwerp, as we had a long layover in Belgium which gave me a chance to visit a friend who lives there.
> Barcelona 2012 | Facebook


Cool. Checked out a few and will do so later when I have a bit more time. You have a knack for taking well composed pics of churches .............. and food. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Municipal government, national newspaper.


Following the Starbucks fiasco on SAP, this could spell more trouble for your mayor.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> hi Marc  how are you doing today? thinking about making some green tea, care to join me?


Would love some, Kim. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

i love the details in the architecture Sonal


----------



## javaqueen

my pleasure Marc..............how are you doing today?? do you have any plans for the weekend??


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> my pleasure Marc..............how are you doing today?? do you have any plans for the weekend??


Doing well, Kim. Some assignments are due this weekend, so it shall be a busy time with four classes all submitting essays.


----------



## Sonal

javaqueen said:


> i love the details in the architecture Sonal


Kim, Barcelona was incredible for architecture. Everything from gothic to modern.


----------



## javaqueen

lots of marking for you then........I can understand that with my students when they are getting ready for their theory exams


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> Kim, Barcelona was incredible for architecture. Everything from gothic to modern.


it is one of the places that is on my wish list to vacation - it is a long list though LOL


----------



## Sonal

javaqueen said:


> it is one of the places that is on my wish list to vacation - it is a long list though LOL


My wish list is pretty long too, but I keep chipping away at it.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> i love the details in the architecture Sonal


Yes .......... she has an eye for symmetry and balance.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> lots of marking for you then........I can understand that with my students when they are getting ready for their theory exams


Well, I don't have formal midterm exams, but there is an assignment due now so it floods in today and I spend the weekend grading. Had to cancel my volunteer tutoring tomorrow to get it all done.


----------



## tilt

Sonal said:


> Kim, Barcelona was incredible for architecture. Everything from gothic to modern.


I used to spend one week every month in Barcelona for a period of three years. Good fun, good food, excellent Sangria and Tapas.

My wife and I are going to Kitchener this weekend to see the stand-up comic Danny Bhoy. He looks like he is from India (indian father) and speaks with a pronounced Scottish-brogue (Scotch mum) and is bloody hilarious!

Looking forward to it! I love stand-up.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I used to spend one week every month in Barcelona for a period of three years. Good fun, good food, excellent Sangria and Tapas.
> 
> My wife and I are going to Kitchener this weekend to see the stand-up comic Danny Bhoy. He looks like he is from India (indian father) and speaks with a pronounced Scottish-brogue (Scotch mum) and is bloody hilarious!
> 
> Looking forward to it! I love stand-up.
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. How are you today?

I was going to see Danny Bhoy on March 6th when he was here in St.John's, but it was sold out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Came across this clip. It is amazing that so many voices could blend together in such precision and beauty.

Nearer My God to Thee - Mormon - General Conference 2010 April - YouTube

Or, if you love the violin ...........

Nearer my God to Thee w/ Text - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. I have been going to the gym in the morning during the week, and with no tutoring, but a weekend of grading, best to go early tomorrow morning. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. How are you today?
> 
> I was going to see Danny Bhoy on March 6th when he was here in St.John's, but it was sold out.


Doing great Marc, hope the same from you.

Danny Bhoy's also playing Hamilton and Toronto, but I could not get tickets; Kitchener was the only show available!

Sonal, I just went through your photos. Nice!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Doing great Marc, hope the same from you.
> 
> Danny Bhoy's also playing Hamilton and Toronto, but I could not get tickets; Kitchener was the only show available!
> 
> Sonal, I just went through your photos. Nice!
> 
> Cheers


Good to hear, Mohan. Will your job take you to St.John's anytime soon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. With Caman in Houston, TX, I shall make breakfast for us all this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A bad night for me after a bad experience yesterday. I opened up the motor home to do some spring cleaning, so started it up and let it run for 20 minutes while I worked on some of the wiring. I shut it off and was sitting reading how to disconnect the propane alarm when the carbon monoxide detector suddenly beeped four times. I thought it odd and hit the reset button, but in went off again shortly thereafter. I tried to quiet it several more times during about a five minute period.

That's when I realized I was very dizzy and had trouble focussing on the small print on the detector. A handy magnifying glass I keep nearby gave me the answer: 'If this unit beeps four times repeatedly, get to fresh air immediately and call 911.' I realized then that I had better get out and fast. I felt like I was in slow motion trying to get out, but since it is only a few steps, I got the door open and climbed out onto the driveway and into some welcome fresh air. Long story short the alarm continued for quite a while. Later I returned inside and opened all vents and windows and turned on the exhaust fans. This all took place between 4:00 and 4:45 p.m.

By 6:00 I had a splitting headache and was very nauseous and still off balance. I had supper and excused myself to go lie down at 9:00 p.m., my head still pounding, but managed to fall asleep. I awoke at 1:30 with cramping in my legs and back, but the nausea and headaches were gone. I have been up ever since working on SAP as well as that big story I mentioned yesterday.

I had never experienced carbon monoxide poisoning before, but I can tell you it is most unpleasant as I can still feel the effects. I was very lucky I realized what was going on in time to get out. Today's mission will be to find the leak.

Meanwhile this morning on SAP, just for you Marc, more puppies, a guy who makes my back hurt just watching him and a version of YMCA with a difference.

Hopefully I can now get some more shut-eye.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad you are OK. Carbon monoxide poisoning is no laughing matter. Hopefully, you shall find that leak. We have that sort of detector in the basement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have seen that The Amazing Christopher clip before, but it still has me tapping my foot. As for the pups, have seen those pics as well. However, my back now hurts just thinking about how that man attempted to do that stunt.

Here is a picture of Stanley, one of our pups, who now lives in Sherwood Park, AB. Cute .......... :love2: The bottom picture is of Maggie, who lives with us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have been following a bit the situation on SAP with Starbucks and your mayor, Nolan Crouse. Am I reading this correctly -- they paid Starbucks money to locate at Servus Place? I would think that Starbucks would pay the city money for the right to locate there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went out and shoveled for the first time today. We have had about five inches of light snow, that is gently falling down. No wind and -1C temps make this an easy task. The doxies are playing out in the back, running around the light snow and having a grand old time.


----------



## eMacMan

Don,

That CO experience sounds very scary. A good warning for everyone to change those batteries along with the clocks.

I am betting the problem was most likely the inlet or exhaust vent of the furnace. After sitting that long without use it is very likely one or both may be clogged with ice or flapper valves frozen shut.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Mohan. Will your job take you to St.John's anytime soon?


Unfortunately not, Marc. All our clients except for one (in BC) are in the US, South America, Europe and Asia. But that does not preclude me from visiting just for pleasure.  My wife has yet to experience NL and I am sure we shall make a trip there in the near future!



SINC said:


> Morning Marc. A bad night for me after a bad experience yesterday.
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> I had never experienced carbon monoxide poisoning before, but I can tell you it is most unpleasant as I can still feel the effects. I was very lucky I realized what was going on in time to get out. Today's mission will be to find the leak.


Don, that sounds positively scary, especially considering that it is odourless! Did you at least speak with your doctor to make sure that there are no residual effects?

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I have been following a bit the situation on SAP with Starbucks and your mayor, Nolan Crouse. Am I reading this correctly -- they paid Starbucks money to locate at Servus Place? I would think that Starbucks would pay the city money for the right to locate there.


Marc, this is the big story I have been working on. The city paid Starbucks $5 million for a master license. That license allows them to own and operate as many Starbucks as they wish in the city of St Albert. They must of course sell only Starbucks products and adhere to all corporate policy and standards, but the city gets to keep any profit after Starbucks take their cut on products.

They spent hundreds of thousands securing the prime location within the rec centre that they desired. A client had leased that location for 10 years and had nine years left on the lease. They negotiated an agreement with that leasee to move upstairs, paid for the move and agreed to pay the firm $80,000 per year for nine years for loss of business, a total of $720,000 in addition to the renovations to the tune of $280,000 to renovate and purchase the Starbucks equipment.

None of the above was ever revealed to the public and although it was tax dollars council spent, they kept the back-room deal secret from the public.

A municipal government should never be in retail business competing against local small businesses they tax to do business in their city. There are five other Starbucks in the city, one of them in our neighbourhood Safeway grocery store just down the street from our house.

All this is barely scratching the surface and much of it engineered by a mayor who even councillors refer to as a tyrant and a bully. It is hoped by many that he will be forced out of office over this exposure when it becomes public on Monday.

I have been working as an advisor to the newspaper, filling them in on details and giving them leads as to who to talk to, to dig out the real truth about politics in our city.


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Don, that sounds positively scary, especially considering that it is odourless! Did you at least speak with your doctor to make sure that there are no residual effects?


Mohan, my wife was an RN all her life and she gave me a series of tests for reaction times and checked my pressure, pulse and heart and repeated them an hour later. Had she thought I should go to emergency, she would have insisted I go. I discovered the leak in time that it did no permanent damage, but it left me with a life lesson learned about the dangers of carbon monoxide, not to mention one hell of a 'hangover'.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Unfortunately not, Marc. All our clients except for one (in BC) are in the US, South America, Europe and Asia. But that does not preclude me from visiting just for pleasure.  My wife has yet to experience NL and I am sure we shall make a trip there in the near future!
> 
> Cheers


Too bad. Still, you know where I am and hopefully next time, we can have dinner together. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, this is the big story I have been working on. The city paid Starbucks $5 million for a master license. That license allows them to own and operate as many Starbucks as they wish in the city of St Albert. They must of course sell only Starbucks products and adhere to all corporate policy and standards, but the city gets to keep any profit after Starbucks take their cut on products.
> 
> They spent hundreds of thousands securing the prime location within the rec centre that they desired. A client had leased that location for 10 years and had nine years left on the lease. They negotiated an agreement with that leasee to move upstairs, paid for the move and agreed to pay the firm $80,000 per year for nine years for loss of business, a total of $720,000 in addition to the renovations to the tune of $280,000 to renovate and purchase the Starbucks equipment.
> 
> None of the above was ever revealed to the public and although it was tax dollars council spent, they kept the back-room deal secret from the public.
> 
> A municipal government should never be in retail business competing against local small businesses they tax to do business in their city. There are five other Starbucks in the city, one of them in our neighbourhood Safeway grocery store just down the street from our house.
> 
> All this is barely scratching the surface and much of it engineered by a mayor who even councillors refer to as a tyrant and a bully. It is hoped by many that he will be forced out of office over this exposure when it becomes public on Monday.
> 
> I have been working as an advisor to the newspaper, filling them in on details and giving them leads as to who to talk to, to dig out the real truth about politics in our city.


Very interesting, Don .............. and very explosive if it sticks to the mayor. Still, I find it strange that the city would pay Starbucks anything to come to Servus Place. Seems as if Starbucks should pay the city for the right to locate in a prime spot. Guess they do things differently there. Our major rec center, "The Works", got a nice bit of change from Tim Horton's when they located there. Some felt that it was not right for Tim's to get a spot in a rec and fitness center, but it was either them or Starbucks and Starbucks did not want to pay anything to the city or university. They just wanted to pay property tax, which is at a reduced rate since the property is on university grounds and is shared with the city. So, we went with Tim Hortons.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Very interesting, Don .............. and very explosive if it sticks to the mayor. Still, I find it strange that the city would pay Starbucks anything to come to Servus Place. Seems as if Starbucks should pay the city for the right to locate in a prime spot. Guess they do things differently there. Our major rec center, "The Works", got a nice bit of change from Tim Horton's when they located there. Some felt that it was not right for Tim's to get a spot in a rec and fitness center, but it was either them or Starbucks and Starbucks did not want to pay anything to the city or university. They just wanted to pay property tax, which is at a reduced rate since the property is on university grounds and is shared with the city. So, we went with Tim Hortons.


Sorry Marc, but you seem to be missing the fundamental difference with a Starbucks. While they indeed do have corporate stores like Tim Hortons, they also "sell" licenses for other independent owners to sell there products. Anyone can buy such equipment and start their own INDEPENDENTLY OWNED Starbucks in a kiosk only format, not a freestanding store like Tim Hortons. 

All Starbucks have to do with it is they allow their brand name to be used, the equipment must be purchased from Starbucks, and the owner can only sell Starbucks products from the outlet. Starbucks makes its money in those circumstances from the profit on the equipment sale and the ongoing profit from the supplies the independent owner must buy from Starbucks. 

The owner is then left with his profits after he marks up the Starbucks products to make that profit.

Thus Starbucks never pays anyone to start a store, they sell a license for an independent owner to operate a store. Our store in our Safeway store is in fact owned by Canada Safeway and the Starbucks in our Chapters Books is owned by Chapters.

I hope that makes it more clear for you now. Here is a picture of the actual kiosk the city owns, basically a snack bar along one wall.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry Marc, but you seem to be missing the fundamental difference with a Starbucks. While they indeed do have corporate stores like Tim Hortons, they also "sell" licenses for other independent owners to sell there products. Anyone can buy such equipment and start their own INDEPENDENTLY OWNED Starbucks in a kiosk only format, not a freestanding store like Tim Hortons.
> 
> All Starbucks have to do with it is they allow their brand name to be used, the equipment must be purchased from Starbucks, and the owner can only sell Starbucks products from the outlet. Starbucks makes its money in those circumstances from the profit on the equipment sale and the ongoing profit from the supplies the independent owner must buy from Starbucks.
> 
> The owner is then left with his profits after he marks up the Starbucks products to make that profit.
> 
> Thus Starbucks never pays anyone to start a store, they sell a license for an independent owner to operate a store. Our store in our Safeway store is in fact owned by Canada Safeway and the Starbucks in our Chapters Books is owned by Chapters.
> 
> I hope that makes it more clear for you now. Here is a picture of the actual kiosk the city owns, basically a snack bar along one wall.


Interesting. Guess that is why Starbucks did not want to pay anything for the location at The Works. Still, your city had to pay for the renos to move the previous tenant out and break the lease. Do you get a by line for all of this "digging"???


----------



## SINC

No, and I don't even want my name mentioned. I am happy to sit back and see the positive change such exposure is sure to bring. That is my only reward.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, and I don't even want my name mentioned. I am happy to sit back and see the positive change such exposure is sure to bring. That is my only reward.


Ah, a "muckraker" at heart. You are like Julius Chambers of the New York Tribune, who is considered by many to be the original reform-oriented journalist muckraker. Of course, you did not have to commit yourself into the Bloomingdale Asylum back in the early 1870s. 

Keep up the good fight, mon ami. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, a baseball blast from the past from 50 years ago today.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/10/s...f-mets-awkward-first-steps.html?_r=1&src=dayp


----------



## SINC

Well, I am back in the motor home, sensors all reset and things are fine today. I really think running the engine in one spot for so long with the vents open just filled the air inside, thus the alarm. Got the satellite box reset and working, so all is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I am back in the motor home, sensors all reset and things are fine today. I really think running the engine in one spot for so long with the vents open just filled the air inside, thus the alarm. Got the satellite box reset and working, so all is good.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess Caman is in Houston, TX by now. I hope things go well for him this time around. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Still nice here at 4° this evening, but the long term forecast is real nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still nice here at 4° this evening, but the long term forecast is real nice.


Spring has come to AB, at least according to The Weather Network. Guess they don't get their info from EC. 

Is all your snow gone yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Best to call it a night now. With Caman in TX, I shall be responsible for Sunday Brunch. See you all then and there. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

I was reading about some mineral rock working wonderfully as a deodorant; and an enterprising company has also been marketing it under the brand "Crystal Rock". Has anyone here heard of it or used it? Do you have an opinion or any facts about this thing?

Cheers


----------



## tilt

I hate being serious. Is it just me or is anyone else sympatico? I like making jokes about everything, nothing is sacred, nothing is EVER serious unless it is "The sky is falling and I am going to die in the next few hours". Notice, the worry is that "I" am going to die versus "we" or "people" are going to die.

Sure I have been worried and anxious about my own survival and prospective homelessness etc. and have even gotten a bit depressed about it at times, but still, if I could joke about it, I have never missed an opportunity to do so.

I know I stared this post with a great purpose in mind, but I have lost my train of thought, so this is going to be another pointless post from me. It is, after all, 1:40 in the morning - or is it still 12:40 - I hate this stupid Daylight Saving Time crap that stupid Ike came up with - or was it some other stupid American President?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I was reading about some mineral rock working wonderfully as a deodorant; and an enterprising company has also been marketing it under the brand "Crystal Rock". Has anyone here heard of it or used it? Do you have an opinion or any facts about this thing?
> 
> Cheers


Never hear of this, Mohan, but I have heard the term used to describe crack.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I hate being serious. Is it just me or is anyone else sympatico? I like making jokes about everything, nothing is sacred, nothing is EVER serious unless it is "The sky is falling and I am going to die in the next few hours". Notice, the worry is that "I" am going to die versus "we" or "people" are going to die.
> 
> Sure I have been worried and anxious about my own survival and prospective homelessness etc. and have even gotten a bit depressed about it at times, but still, if I could joke about it, I have never missed an opportunity to do so.
> 
> I know I stared this post with a great purpose in mind, but I have lost my train of thought, so this is going to be another pointless post from me. It is, after all, 1:40 in the morning - or is it still 12:40 - I hate this stupid Daylight Saving Time crap that stupid Ike came up with - or was it some other stupid American President?
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. I am not sure I fully comprehend your post, but at least know that someone is listening. Oftentimes, that helps somewhat. Your posts are never "pointless".

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to make Sunday Brunch and serve it to each of you when you rise to face this new day ............ an hour later than usual.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Ann got half the clocks set ahead last night so when I awoke and stumbled out to the kitchen for a drink of water, it did say 3:15. But she only does the 'clocks with hands' and leaves the digital ones to me. Alarms, microwave, stove oven, etc.) Will do them after sunrise along with all the wristwatches.

SAP is done and my favourite blooper guy Bill Dance is back with a repeat video that always gives me a chuckle, what a klutz. Also a baby shares lunch with a cat and a priest with a sense of haha.


----------



## friend

Good Morning Marc, Don and all. 
Mohan: I agree with Marc. We like your post and you presence here
is highly valued. 

I'm in Houston since Friday afternoon and it has been raining
the whole time. Typical eh.
The kids are getting along really well and especially Aiofe is 
having a great time with Jahina. I get along with them too.
Vonetta and I are OK, but it's not as easy as I thought it would be.
We will see how things go.
I miss my kids like mad.:-(
Later dudes.


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán, glad to know you arrived safe and sound and things are going well to date.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Ann got half the clocks set ahead last night so when I awoke and stumbled out to the kitchen for a drink of water, it did say 3:15. But she only does the 'clocks with hands' and leaves the digital ones to me. Alarms, microwave, stove oven, etc.) Will do them after sunrise along with all the wristwatches.
> 
> SAP is done and my favourite blooper guy Bill Dance is back with a repeat video that always gives me a chuckle, what a klutz. Also a baby shares lunch with a cat and a priest with a sense of haha.


Morning, Don. Just finished my morning grading (at the correct time, since I set ALL of the clocks in the house for that very reason), and will check out SAP once the fresh coffee brews.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good Morning Marc, Don and all.
> Mohan: I agree with Marc. We like your post and you presence here
> is highly valued.
> 
> I'm in Houston since Friday afternoon and it has been raining
> the whole time. Typical eh.
> The kids are getting along really well and especially Aiofe is
> having a great time with Jahina. I get along with them too.
> Vonetta and I are OK, but it's not as easy as I thought it would be.
> We will see how things go.
> I miss my kids like mad.:-(
> Later dudes.


Morning, Caman. Glad to hear that you made it well. Hope things turn out well for you.


----------



## Sonal

tilt said:


> I was reading about some mineral rock working wonderfully as a deodorant; and an enterprising company has also been marketing it under the brand "Crystal Rock". Has anyone here heard of it or used it? Do you have an opinion or any facts about this thing?
> 
> Cheers


I have a friend that uses that and loves it, but it didn't seem to work at all for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sonal. How are you today? Care for some tea or coffee??


----------



## Dr.G.

Had to chuckle with that clip, Don. I have not heard so many "dad gummits" since I left Waycross, Georgia.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you today? Care for some tea or coffee??


Morning Marc. Coffee would be lovely. Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## SINC

I love his fishing show and he really is quite good at it as a pro angler, but he's such a klutz and he makes me laugh right out loud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning Marc. Coffee would be lovely. Hope you're having a good day.


Coming right up, Sonal. Yes, a busy day grading. Hope your work did not pile up while you were gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I love his fishing show and he really is quite good at it as a pro angler, but he's such a klutz and he makes me laugh right out loud.


I have not seen the show, but from the clips, the Yiddish word "klutz" is quite appropriate.


----------



## eMacMan

Hmmm I guess it really is DST today. For whatever reason 'twas totally ignored on the news casts last night so I thought maybe Canada was in a different universe this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hmmm I guess it really is DST today. For whatever reason 'twas totally ignored on the news casts last night so I thought maybe Canada was in a different universe this year.


Good one, Bob. Hopefully, you will be oriented to where you live by sundown.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Bob. Hopefully, you will be oriented to where you live by sundown.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


The good news is that even though the sun is hiding, I do know what day it is.


----------



## BigDL

Good afternoon all. (well except the western lands)



tilt said:


> I was reading about some mineral rock working wonderfully as a deodorant; and an enterprising company has also been marketing it under the brand "Crystal Rock". Has anyone here heard of it or used it? Do you have an opinion or any facts about this thing?
> 
> Cheers


Deodorant Crystals are man made and work very well. When I started buying these 20 years ago they were made very erratically as they were formed on strings. I use to pick them up at the health food store.

Today you can find them nicely packaged and in plastic that look similar to many deodorant stick. Available at the grocery store or pharmacy.

They work well. I was at first sceptical and when I first tried it I used it on my hands after cutting onions. Completely removed the onion smell with one use.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The good news is that even though the sun is hiding, I do know what day it is.


That is good news, Bob. When I was first trying to lay some sod in my garden, my neighbor, who thinks that all those from New York City are fools when it comes to gardening, called out to me and said, "Green side up!!!".


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good afternoon all. (well except the western lands)
> 
> Deodorant Crystals are man made and work very well. When I started buying these 20 years ago they were made very erratically as they were formed on strings. I use to pick them up at the health food store.
> 
> Today you can find them nicely packaged and in plastic that look similar to many deodorant stick. Available at the grocery store or pharmacy.
> 
> They work well. I was at first sceptical and when I first tried it I used it on my hands after cutting onions. Completely removed the onion smell with one use.


Afternoon, Dana. Interesting info.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## tilt

A big Thank You to all who responded to the Crystal Rock post. My interest in it stems more from ease of carriage through airport security (trying to avoid liquids and gels you see). Marc, that was funny, about it describing crack 

Caman, good show, being in Houston and all. I hope your trip is successful. Here's wishing you the very best of luck and happiness.

Cheers


----------



## eMacMan

So todays burning question is. Did my cameras automatically compensate for DST or did I forget to reset them last fall??? Only way to know is to see what happens this fall, if by some miracle I remember that far away.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana. Interesting info.
> 
> How is Life treating you today?


I am doing well. We were entertained with a visit from our surrogate grand daughter. She lives across the street and my wife (and I) have been pretty much in here life, since her (home) birth. She is truly a delight.

How goes this shortened weekend Marc?

Oh! Tilt I found out about the Crystals on the radio when Norah Young was the host of CBC's D.N.T.O. 

I was becoming sensitive to the regular products. The only down side of the little beasties are they may shatter if dropped, otherwise they'll will last for more than a year for a good sized (120g) crystal. 

If used only while travelling you might be good for a life time, barring any accidents.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> A big Thank You to all who responded to the Crystal Rock post. My interest in it stems more from ease of carriage through airport security (trying to avoid liquids and gels you see). Marc, that was funny, about it describing crack
> 
> Caman, good show, being in Houston and all. I hope your trip is successful. Here's wishing you the very best of luck and happiness.
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, crack cocaine is the freebase form of cocaine that can be smoked. It may also be termed "rock". Then there is crystal meth (methamphetamine). So, put the two together any you might have "crystal rock". Hopefully, you shall have no problem trying to take that across the border.

I recall that when I came to Canada they wanted another form of ID other than my US passport. I went through my wallet to show them all I had ........... since I did not have a driver's license or credit cards. I did have my IRA membership card which freaked them out ............. until they read that IRA stood for International Reading Association.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> So todays burning question is. Did my cameras automatically compensate for DST or did I forget to reset them last fall??? Only way to know is to see what happens this fall, if by some miracle I remember that far away.


My camera had to be reset ............. I think. Or, I forgot just as you did. Well, we shall see next year what happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I am doing well. We were entertained with a visit from our surrogate grand daughter. She lives across the street and my wife (and I) have been pretty much in here life, since her (home) birth. She is truly a delight.
> 
> How goes this shortened weekend Marc?
> 
> Oh! Tilt I found out about the Crystals on the radio when Norah Young was the host of CBC's D.N.T.O.
> 
> I was becoming sensitive to the regular products. The only down side of the little beasties are they may shatter if dropped, otherwise they'll will last for more than a year for a good sized (120g) crystal.
> 
> If used only while travelling you might be good for a life time, barring any accidents.


Good to hear, Dana. My wife and I enjoyed this sunshine past 6PM to go on a short trip around the coast here on the Avalon. The air was cold, and the waves were crashing into the shoreline, but it was a good time for just the two of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to take the doxies out for the last time tonight. No more grading for me ........... I am done for the night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Time to take the doxies out for the last time tonight. No more grading for me ........... I am done for the night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Good night Marc. I wonder when pausing from marking papers does it ever feel de-grading?

When I drove truck and had loads of time to think I wondered why coming down a hill wasn't considered de-grading also. 

Grade is a funny word with all its various meaning and degrading has no relevance to rank or gradient but sound as if it should.

I shall head off soon to catch up on my lost hour. Good night all.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Mohan, crack cocaine is the freebase form of cocaine that can be smoked. It may also be termed "rock". Then there is crystal meth (methamphetamine). So, put the two together any you might have "crystal rock". Hopefully, you shall have no problem trying to take that across the border.
> 
> I recall that when I came to Canada they wanted another form of ID other than my US passport. I went through my wallet to show them all I had ........... since I did not have a driver's license or credit cards. I did have my IRA membership card which freaked them out ............. until they read that IRA stood for International Reading Association.


Wow, I learnt something today, thanks Marc. The IRA stuff is hilarious!



BigDL said:


> Oh! Tilt I found out about the Crystals on the radio when Norah Young was the host of CBC's D.N.T.O.


Dana, the only things I understood in that sentence were: Tilt, Crystals, radio and CBC. Sorry, I don't know what a Norah Young is or what a DNTO tastes like, 

However, thanks for the info re. shattering. I am not planning on dropping it; I am pretty good at not dropping things, but now that I know about this I shall be even more careful not to do so.

BTW, I too drove a truck for a while; and though I am nowhere near as experienced as you probably are; or one other EhMacer (Kazak, if memory serves) is, I thoroughly enjoyed doing it. Plus, I had the adventure of parallel parking a 53-footer late at night during a severe snowstorm in an unlit small fuel station/truck parking stop right in between two other trucks with just enough space to park my truck! That was fun. And this was when I had a scant 6 weeks of overall driving under my belt and I was on my second solo trip ever!

What made me mad however was the fact that after I spent 15 minutes getting the truck parked, some arsehole comes on the radio and says "Good job, driver!". He could have spotted me or helped me in some other way, instead he chose to watch the fun quietly (munching popcorn I bet) and wait for me to **** up!

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Just got back from Kitchener after watching Danny Bhoy. To put it mildly, he did not disappoint. An hour and a half of side-splitting stand-up; and quite painful for me because I developed a catch in my side laughing and could not stand up and stretch to relieve the pain!

I think I am going to completely stop going to live performances and just carry on downloading and watching from my couch - that way I can at least pause and resume when I am more comfortable!

And Marc, he made quite a few jokes about performing in your neck of the woods, none of which I remember now!

Cheers


----------



## BigDL

Morning all.

Coffee's on and the water is heated for the tea of choice.

Tilt no one ever called me a trucker. When I drove a truck 48 footer were the big trailers. Your adventure with a 53' trailer at night is not a lot of fun. Maybe the "critic" was just insecure of his skills and improved them in his mind with his shout out to you.

I gave up my Class 1 (commercial) Licence last year and haven't any interest of professionally driving (at night) any longer.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good night Marc. I wonder when pausing from marking papers does it ever feel de-grading?
> 
> When I drove truck and had loads of time to think I wondered why coming down a hill wasn't considered de-grading also.
> 
> Grade is a funny word with all its various meaning and degrading has no relevance to rank or gradient but sound as if it should.
> 
> I shall head off soon to catch up on my lost hour. Good night all.


Good one, Dana. :lmao::clap::lmao: We should headline you this weekend at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Just got back from Kitchener after watching Danny Bhoy. To put it mildly, he did not disappoint. An hour and a half of side-splitting stand-up; and quite painful for me because I developed a catch in my side laughing and could not stand up and stretch to relieve the pain!
> 
> I think I am going to completely stop going to live performances and just carry on downloading and watching from my couch - that way I can at least pause and resume when I am more comfortable!
> 
> And Marc, he made quite a few jokes about performing in your neck of the woods, none of which I remember now!
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. Well, he was here last week during some rough weather. Most likely weather related, or something about the NL accents.

Check out CBC Radio One pod casts for Norah Young who is the host of DNTO (Definately Not The Opera).

How are you sleeping these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Coffee's on and the water is heated for the tea of choice.
> 
> Tilt no one ever called me a trucker. When I drove a truck 48 footer were the big trailers. Your adventure with a 53' trailer at night is not a lot of fun. Maybe the "critic" was just insecure of his skills and improved them in his mind with his shout out to you.
> 
> I gave up my Class 1 (commercial) Licence last year and haven't any interest of professionally driving (at night) any longer.


Morning, Dana. Thanks for the coffee. I shall make us a nice breakfast to get us all on our way this new week. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> BTW, I too drove a truck for a while; and though I am nowhere near as experienced as you probably are; or one other EhMacer (Kazak, if memory serves)


tilt, I believe Kazak is a school teacher. The ehMacer you are thinking of is kps who used to won and operate his own big rig.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, another day and more work ahead. SAP is up and ready featuring a video on a rebuilt WWII Spitfire, a dog with a trowel and a disappearing cat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just back from the gym. Will check out SAP once I get a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## SINC

I was watching a doctors show on TV this afternoon about natural sleep aids. One of the very best is to have a cup of Scottish oatmeal a half hour before you go to bed. Why? Because it is high in tryptophan, the same thing in turkey that makes you sleepy after a big feed. I thought of Mohan when watching this show. 

Might be worth a try. For me it would be easy as I love oatmeal. One could make a full pot of oatmeal once a week, spoon it into microwaveable cups and freeze it. Then you could just take one out before bedtime, zap it, put a little milk on it and sleep your night away.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I was watching a doctors show on TV this afternoon about natural sleep aids. One of the very best is to have a cup of Scottish oatmeal a half hour before you go to bed. Why? Because it is high in tryptophan, the same thing in turkey that makes you sleepy after a big feed. I thought of Mohan when watching this show.
> 
> Might be worth a try. For me it would be easy as I love oatmeal. One could make a full pot of oatmeal once a week, spoon it into microwaveable cups and freeze it. Then you could just take one out before bedtime, zap it, put a little milk on it and sleep your night away.


I once heard the same thing, Don, but not because of the tryptophan. Seems like traditional Scottish oatmeal requires that you have an even amount of Scotch with the oatmeal -- thus, one cup of oatmeal, one cup of Scotch. I love oatmeal, but hate Scotch, so it would not work for me. I go to sleep the old fashioned way -- get up at dawn with the doxies and be exhausted with work and exercise at bedtime, which needs to be at a reasonable hour.


----------



## SINC

Marc, it did not include Scotch. Surprisingly enough, they did recommend one alcoholic drink to help you sleep and that was a Mexican drink called "Pulque". It is like beer only stronger, but contains a lot of tryptophan as well. I just doubt one could buy it in Canada although it is available in grocery stores in the US where they have sane liquor laws and sell liquor in grocery stores. We should be so liberated, although Alberta is close in that our SuperStore, has a free standing liquor store in the parking lot. Same goes for Safeway and Sobey's.


----------



## BigDL

In Nova Scotia and New Brunswick we have liquor stores attached to the grocery stores. Some you have to walk out one door and then into the other door. Some stores you leave one store and walk within an enclosed common area or exit outside. Of course these are government run stores for liquor and Sobeys or Atlantic Superstore for groceries.

There are agency stores licensed by the governments and a franchise is granted by the Liquor Commissions to private convenience stores in smaller communities. These store sell gas, groceries and liquor.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> tilt, I believe Kazak is a school teacher. The ehMacer you are thinking of is kps who used to won and operate his own big rig.


Yup, that's right. I knew it was someone with a K! Thanks Don.



SINC said:


> I was watching a doctors show on TV this afternoon about natural sleep aids. One of the very best is to have a cup of Scottish oatmeal a half hour before you go to bed. Why? Because it is high in tryptophan, the same thing in turkey that makes you sleepy after a big feed. I thought of Mohan when watching this show.
> 
> Might be worth a try. For me it would be easy as I love oatmeal. One could make a full pot of oatmeal once a week, spoon it into microwaveable cups and freeze it. Then you could just take one out before bedtime, zap it, put a little milk on it and sleep your night away.


Unfortunately that is not an option for me Don, since I am on a low-carb diet. Oatmeal would make my sugars spike badly! But, thanks anyway!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, it did not include Scotch. Surprisingly enough, they did recommend one alcoholic drink to help you sleep and that was a Mexican drink called "Pulque". It is like beer only stronger, but contains a lot of tryptophan as well. I just doubt one could buy it in Canada although it is available in grocery stores in the US where they have sane liquor laws and sell liquor in grocery stores. We should be so liberated, although Alberta is close in that our SuperStore, has a free standing liquor store in the parking lot. Same goes for Safeway and Sobey's.


No try Scotsman would drink Pulque over fine single malt Scotch, Don. You should know that.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> In Nova Scotia and New Brunswick we have liquor stores attached to the grocery stores. Some you have to walk out one door and then into the other door. Some stores you leave one store and walk within an enclosed common area or exit outside. Of course these are government run stores for liquor and Sobeys or Atlantic Superstore for groceries.
> 
> There are agency stores licensed by the governments and a franchise is granted by the Liquor Commissions to private convenience stores in smaller communities. These store sell gas, groceries and liquor.


Same here in NL, Dana. They are usually next to the large Sobey's stores and you don't have to go outside to get from one to the other, since there is just a door between the two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and made some herbal tea, so we are going to have a cup and then call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, so I shall make a sunny breakfast for us this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If a child can't learn the way we teach, maybe we should teach the way they learn." -Ignacio Estrada.


----------



## BigDL

Morning Marc how are you this morning. 

A fine quote to ponder today.

A fine Arabica, fair trade coffee is brewing for your enjoyment.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Morning Marc how are you this morning.
> 
> A fine quote to ponder today.
> 
> A fine Arabica, fair trade coffee is brewing for your enjoyment.


Morning, Dana. Yes, a "fine quote" and true.

Thanks for the coffee. Down to the last four weeks of the semester, so things are starting to pick up as students realize that there is a deadline to their online postings.

How is Life treating you these days?

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Dana. Yes, a "fine quote" and true.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee. Down to the last four weeks of the semester, so things are starting to pick up as students realize that there is a deadline to their online postings.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


 I am home today as a result of quiet times in the transportation industry. Slow traffic patterns as a result of the slowing economy in the Maritimes.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, we're in for another day of melt as the snowpack is dwindling daily now. Marc, two things today on SAP that will interest you. First up the video of a mother's love and the strange twist of fate that allowed her son's life to be saved half way around the world. Then don't miss the story linked in WEBBITS today on a fisherman who lived his life without an education. The story is an education in itself.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> "If a child can't learn the way we teach, maybe we should teach the way they learn." -Ignacio Estrada.


That is a great quote Marc and one that is very poignant not only for children but for adults as well

Good morning everyone, quite the storm we had last night but no trees are down and we didn't lose any power.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I am home today as a result of quiet times in the transportation industry. Slow traffic patterns as a result of the slowing economy in the Maritimes.


Sorry to hear this, Dana. Parts of the economy are booming here in the St.John's area, and really flat elsewhere in our province.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, we're in for another day of melt as the snowpack is dwindling daily now. Marc, two things today on SAP that will interest you. First up the video of a mother's love and the strange twist of fate that allowed her son's life to be saved half way around the world. Then don't miss the story linked in WEBBITS today on a fisherman who lived his life without an education. The story is an education in itself.


Morning, Don. The on and off flurries just keep adding to our snowpack. Won't see it gone until May. 

What a moving story and an amazing coincidence re the "mother's love" and the life belt. I had seen that webbits story last week, since it deals with adult literacy, my current area of focus. An amazing story of accomplishment, regardless of one's age.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> That is a great quote Marc and one that is very poignant not only for children but for adults as well
> 
> Good morning everyone, quite the storm we had last night but no trees are down and we didn't lose any power.


Morning, Kim. Yes, I too liked that quote.

Heard that Hamilton got hit yesterday. Still, Spring has come for you folks today and for the rest of the week, compliments of a Greenland High that is causing a NL Low to sit over us and bring us on and off snow.


----------



## SINC

Got an email from Kim this morning who is now back home after her trip to the Bahamas to visit Kacey. She's busy playing catch up and will be around the Shang soon.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Yes, I too liked that quote.
> 
> Heard that Hamilton got hit yesterday. Still, Spring has come for you folks today and for the rest of the week, compliments of a Greenland High that is causing a NL Low to sit over us and bring us on and off snow.


sorry that you are in a NL low........but i have to admit that I am enjoying my 16C today  61F


----------



## SINC

Afternoon Kim, you must have a break in your teaching schedule this afternoon, do you?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> sorry that you are in a NL low........but i have to admit that I am enjoying my 16C today  61F


My son is in for a shock. He is coming home from TO, where it is warmer than you, to a high of maybe +3C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night so that I can watch the results from the primaries in Alabama and Mississippi. With no Caman, I shall make the OtHD Breakfast tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine OtHD Breakfast for us all. Enjoy.


----------



## BigDL

Morning everyone! Hi Marc how are things with you? 

Breakfast sounds lovely, I should soon be outside dealing with the snow/freezing rain/freezing drizzle. Salt maybe my friend today. It's -3º C presently so salt may work on the driveway and walkways.

The EC graphic for the perception is unusual to me. It is a cloud with the representation of a thermometer a 0º and ice cycles falling from the cloud.

This is the first time I have noticed this graphic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Dana. A hot breakfast coming right up. 

Very cold but with clear skies here in St.John's. Got down to -20C with the windchill last night, which is bitterly cold for us, especially in March.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Dana. A hot breakfast coming right up.
> 
> Very cold but with clear skies here in St.John's. Got down to -20C with the windchill last night, which is bitterly cold for us, especially in March.


I should think so please and thank you. 

Last night we had a low of -3º C but the air was so damp and chilled as if we were in St. John's with your -20ºC. Would a temperature of + or - 0º be about the usual around St. Paddy's day?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I should think so please and thank you.
> 
> Last night we had a low of -3º C but the air was so damp and chilled as if we were in St. John's with your -20ºC. Would a temperature of + or - 0º be about the usual around St. Paddy's day?


The St.Patrick's Day temps are usually -1C to +1C with sleet or all out ice storms .......... or brutal snow storms of 50-65cm. This is what is called "Sheila's Brush", the last monster storm of the year. This decade has seen only a 53cm Sheila'a Brush storm, back in 2001, but in the 35 years I have been here, I have seen about a dozen storms on or just around St. Patrick's Day of 25-65cm of heavy wet snow.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> The St.Patrick's Day temps are usually -1C to +1C with sleet or all out ice storms .......... or brutal snow storms of 50-65cm. This is what is called "Sheila's Brush", the last monster storm of the year. This decade has seen only a 53cm Sheila'a Brush storm, back in 2001, but in the 35 years I have been here, I have seen about a dozen storms on or just around St. Patrick's Day of 25-65cm of heavy wet snow.


If I recall the folklore correctly Sheila is a relative of St. Patrick? 

It is interesting how particular holidays have a storm attached in folklore. In New Brunswick it is Ground Hog Day that a storm is looked for and expected.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. For a minute there, I thought I was in the weather thread as it seems to be the topic of discussion this morning. 

Upon checking, this is the Shang all right, so it wasn't a mistake on my part. 

SAP is up for the day and now I can begin work on tomorrow. David Attenborough sings Louis Armstrong? Strange but true in our feature video of the day along with a chuckle about a snow plow and a recipe for beef and beer for St. Paddy's Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> If I recall the folklore correctly Sheila is a relative of St. Patrick?
> 
> It is interesting how particular holidays have a storm attached in folklore. In New Brunswick it is Ground Hog Day that a storm is looked for and expected.


Sheila was St.Patrick's wife.

Ground Hog Day is the high point of our heavy snowfall here in St.John's. Late Jan. to early Feb. will see our massive (i.e., 75+ cm) snowfalls. The worst was an 83cm dump over 30 hours just before Feb.2nd. Shut down St.John's for two days.

Off to the gym now for an hour or so. Later ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. For a minute there, I thought I was in the weather thread as it seems to be the topic of discussion this morning.
> 
> Upon checking, this is the Shang all right, so it wasn't a mistake on my part.
> 
> SAP is up for the day and now I can begin work on tomorrow. David Attenborough sings Louis Armstrong? Strange but true in our feature video of the day along with a chuckle about a snow plow and a recipe for beef and beer for St. Paddy's Day.


Morning, Don. Those of us in the Atlantic Provinces discuss the weather no matter where we are. I have found that it is the #1 topic of conversation when two or more people from the four Atlantic Provinces get together.

Will check out SAP when I get back from the gym. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, thanks for the warm breakfast Marc much needed this morning as there is frost outside once again.

Morning Don, will check out SAP shortly, looking forward to reading about the beer and beef recipe


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

I hope all are well! I will go back and review the posts I've missed later when I can...I'm still in catch up mode here.

The Bahamas trip (except the traveling part) was fantastic, but too short, especially the time with Kacey. She is doing very well, happy and reasonably healthy. She says to say hello to the Shang Gang! 

Speaking of weather, Calgary usually gets a temporarily debilitating snowstorm on or around St. Paddy's day....we shall see....


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, thanks for the warm breakfast Marc much needed this morning as there is frost outside once again.
> 
> Morning Don, will check out SAP shortly, looking forward to reading about the beer and beef recipe


Morning, Kim. My son is in for a shock when he arrives from TO tomorrow evening. I have a feeling he was getting used to the warm temps in the GTA. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I hope all are well! I will go back and review the posts I've missed later when I can...I'm still in catch up mode here.
> 
> The Bahamas trip (except the traveling part) was fantastic, but too short, especially the time with Kacey. She is doing very well, happy and reasonably healthy. She says to say hello to the Shang Gang!
> 
> Speaking of weather, Calgary usually gets a temporarily debilitating snowstorm on or around St. Paddy's day....we shall see....


Morning, Kim. Welcome back. Glad to hear that Kacey is doing well. Remember, if we breed Gracie in May, pups will be born in early July and ready to go to their new homes in early Sept. What a grand "Welcome home Kacey" gift a new doxie puppy would make. Or, we could send her a keg of rum which was a traditional gift for sailors returning to our shores.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. My son is in for a shock when he arrives from TO tomorrow evening. I have a feeling he was getting used to the warm temps in the GTA. We shall see.


I went to work in a short-sleeved shirt today. (With a light jacket, but still.) I'm rather enjoying the new March.

Kim--welcome back. Glad you saw Kacey and that she's doing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I went to work in a short-sleeved shirt today. (With a light jacket, but still.) I'm rather enjoying the new March.
> 
> Kim--welcome back. Glad you saw Kacey and that she's doing well.


Afternoon, Sonal. By the time Stephen arrives, it will be about -8C. We are heading for the coldest March in history. We shall see.

How are you today?

I liked you comment in the religious thread re your cats. The doxies view me as "all powerful" ............... especially around breakfast and dinner time. The rest of the times, I am just the guy that is here to let us outside.


----------



## Sonal

We had record-breaking highs last Sunday, and they are predicting 21C tomorrow. Poor Stephen. 

I'm doing well, Marc. I've started off my week by making a to-do list. Perhaps I may eventually get around to doing some of those things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> We had record-breaking highs last Sunday, and they are predicting 21C tomorrow. Poor Stephen.
> 
> I'm doing well, Marc. I've started off my week by making a to-do list. Perhaps I may eventually get around to doing some of those things.


Good to hear, Sonal. Record cold temps here in St.John's. 

I have a "to do" list to remind me to do a "to do list".


----------



## BigDL

I never used "to do" lists. In fact I am of a mind, manana is a little too task oriented.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I never used "to do" lists. In fact I am of a mind, manana is a little too task oriented.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early tonight. Busy day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another cold morning here in St.John's, so I am in the mood for something warm. Oatmeal anyone??? Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Oatmeal? You bet Marc!

A chuckle for you to enjoy on SAP this morning with a young girl's take on Canada Day. A video of a great classic car collection left by a chicago man and baby elephants frolicking in a wading pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oatmeal? You bet Marc!
> 
> A chuckle for you to enjoy on SAP this morning with a young girl's take on Canada Day. A video of a great classic car collection left by a chicago man and baby elephants frolicking in a wading pool.


Morning, Don. Off to the gym now. Will check out SAP later.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, oatmeal sounds like the perfect breakfast this morning as I spend time with my friends


----------



## javaqueen

have a great time at the gym Marc and thanks for breakfast


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim. Do you have a busy day of teaching ahead?


----------



## javaqueen

i start teaching today at 4:00, but I have a couple of appointments today as well


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> have a great time at the gym Marc and thanks for breakfast


Thanks, Kim. Just got back. Put in a hard 13 miles in 45 minutes on the bike, along with some resistance training to keep my snow shoveling muscles strong for the inevitable March/April/May storms. 

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a possible SAP filler piece? They are rare here in NL.

UPDATE: Man shoots 82-pound coyote - Local - The Telegram


----------



## javaqueen

sounds like a good workout 

just back from a couple of things I had to do, now to get some baking done and then to start teaching


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> sounds like a good workout
> 
> just back from a couple of things I had to do, now to get some baking done and then to start teaching


True. My priority is for weight loss and heart strengthening cardio. I do weights for keeping my upper arms, shoulders and back strong for the wet snow shoveling.

Good luck with the baking and teaching. A unique combo.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,
I awoke to some awful news today. 
My good friend from Houston was shot by her boyfriend, also my friend. 

Former boyfriend sought in shooting of popular chef - Houston Chronicle
She survived and is expected to be released from hospital in about a week, while her (now ex, I see) boyfriend remains at large.

I had no inkling that they were having any kind of domestic difficulties or that Michael would be capable of something like this. He, in my opinion, was extremely level headed. 

As for him having and handling firearms, almost everybody in Texas does. 

Sylvia is the chef I wrote the cookbook for and I traveled with both of them while doing that TV pilot scouting trip around the Tex-Mex border in 2010.


----------



## Dr.G.

What horrible news, Kim. Difficult to hear about but even moreso in that you know both persons.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oatmeal? You bet Marc!
> 
> A chuckle for you to enjoy on SAP this morning with a young girl's take on Canada Day. A video of a great classic car collection left by a chicago man and baby elephants frolicking in a wading pool.


"She replied, "Canada Day is when Prime Minister Harper steps out of the Parliament Building, and if he sees his shadow we have one more year of unemployment." "

SAP might get into trouble with this one, Don.


----------



## SINC

Gee Kim, that's awful news. I hope she has a total and speedy recovery. I sure would not to be in her boyfriend's shoes. Cops tend to shoot first and ask questions later when they consider someone armed and dangerous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP clips?

Elaborate Elevator Prank on MSN Video

Insane Ghost Mirror Prank on MSN Video


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Gee Kim, that's awful news. I hope she has a total and speedy recovery. I sure would not to be in her boyfriend's shoes. Cops tend to shoot first and ask questions later when they consider someone armed and dangerous.


Yeah, exactly. This story has the very real capacity to get much worse. I hope Michael realizes this soon and turns himself in quickly and quietly. I'm sure he has his own side of the story to tell. I am still in shock and cannot believe that something so drastically out of character could have happened. There must be so much more to the story.


----------



## KC4

Good news and bad news:

The Good: Michael was apprehended without further incident. Too bad he did not turn himself in. 

Houston restaurateur Sylvia Casares recovering after she was shot by her ex-boyfriend, Michael Warren, who's now been arrested | abc13.com

The Bad: Sylvia was wounded quite seriously with at least one gunshot to the stomach - she will not be returning to normal activity for months, if not years.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good news and bad news:
> 
> The Good: Michael was apprehended without further incident. Too bad he did not turn himself in.
> 
> Houston restaurateur Sylvia Casares recovering after she was shot by her ex-boyfriend, Michael Warren, who's now been arrested | abc13.com
> 
> The Bad: Sylvia was wounded quite seriously with at least one gunshot to the stomach - she will not be returning to normal activity for months, if not years.


Good to hear that this was settled with Michael's capture, but sorry to hear that Sylvia was hurt this badly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. If I am not online tomorrow morning with our TGIF Breakfast, you shall know that tonight's freezing rain has brought down my power or phone line (or both). Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Midnight shift (second shift for me in one day as we are in outbreak and short of staff)
I love the dementia ward, these people really are very sweet and some are certainly a challenge. Never know what the shift brings. Sadly I believe we are losing someone though and I will miss her. She always had a huge hug for me whenever she saw me. 

Weather is fantastic and I am excited to be doing the brochure for our local Harley Davidson chapter 

My garden is sprouting I am excited about that too 

Haven't time to read up here so just sending my short post and wishing everyone well


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Jeanne. So good to hear from you once again here in The Shang ............ especially with good news. We wish you well as well.

How are your two dogs?

Do try to drop in whenever you are able, since you are missed. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I was out banging ice off of the phone and power lines, but it might be a losing battle. The ice is so thick on the roads that my neighbor's son is out walking his dog .......... and he is wearing ice skates and is able to glide up and down the street. The doxies ventured out a bit with me but are none too happy about the ice.

I shall make breakfast for us all, being that it is another TGIF, and will hope for the best. Later ..........


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. 

Nice to hear from you too, Jeannie.

Today on SAP, an 11-year-old B.C. yodelling sensation, remembering Hollywood Squares and some funny one liners.

Have to get done so I can go to my 1:00 appointment at the doc's today. My eye infection is back with a vengence.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Marc - praying that you don't lose power with all that ice

Morning Don - praying for you eye, that the doc can do something about it and you feel better









TGIF


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear about your eye. What brings it on so suddenly?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. The temps have hit 0C with the freezing rain turning to freezing drizzle and fog. I have kept the phone and power lines free of ice, but the branches have over a half an inch of ice on them .............. so when the ice slowly starts to fall, the doxies do NOT like being outside. 

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Sorry to hear about your eye. What brings it on so suddenly?


Actually it's not sudden, it began a couple of days ago, but today it is a mess again. I have a tear duct that keeps getting blocked and when it does an infection sets in. 

If I push in the corner of my eye up against the bridge of my nose, I can literally squeeze bright green/yellow sticky liquid out of the corner of my eye. That's when I know the infection has returned and it needs antibiotics to stop it. That stuff coats the eyeball and blurs vision, so I have to wash it out with warm water to see properly. It has been going on now for months in a cycle that the doc cannot seem to prevent.

Last time I was there he asked me to massage the area gently a few times a day to unblock the duct and that worked great. All was well until Tuesday night. He told me if the discharge returned to come back for a stronger antibiotic eye drop that we have not tried before, so hopefully it will end this when he prescribes these drops today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, mon ami. Hopefully, this new antibiotic will work for you.

How is little Tao these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Has anyone seen the lineups outside of The Cafe Chez Marc??? We have a mass of German tourists here wanting to see the pictures of the doxies on "Das neue iPad" (I got mine this morning and uploaded all the doxie pics onto this new model). The doxies are all asleep, so imagine the size of the crowds if we had the actual dogs and not just pictures????


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Better news today. My friend's family has been in contact with me and she may be well enough to be released from hospital as early as this weekend. Phew! Not much more in the way of details yet as the whole matter is the subject of a police investigation. 

Nice to hear from you Jeanne! 

Don - sorry about that pesky eyeball acting up again. Hope the new meds kick that infection out quickly and for ever. 

Marc - That's scary but amazing about the ice. Maybe the doxies should wear a Helmutt to go outside.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Kim--so sorry to hear about your friend, but I'm glad that she's recovering.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, mon ami. Hopefully, this new antibiotic will work for you.
> 
> How is little Tao these days?


Well, he is coping pretty well with only three legs. He does try to use the right rear every once in a while and now stands on it when not moving. When he begins to move, he will take a step or two, then raises it and hop along.

As long as the good rear leg holds out, all is fine for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Better news today. My friend's family has been in contact with me and she may be well enough to be released from hospital as early as this weekend. Phew! Not much more in the way of details yet as the whole matter is the subject of a police investigation.
> 
> Marc - That's scary but amazing about the ice. Maybe the doxies should wear a Helmutt to go outside.


Afternoon, Kim. That is good news re your friend.

All of a sudden one hears this crashing sound, as if china plates were falling from the roof, and a sheet of ice on the roof goes by my window as more ice falls to the ground. The ice on the trees clatter to the ground as well. So, I have to make sure the doxies are no where near these "drop zones".


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Hot tea time here in St.John's, ice tea time in the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

A little over +1C and the ice coatings are slowly starting to melt and fall/drip to the ground.


----------



## tilt

Nice pictures Marc!

Don, bummer re. your eye. It is quite irritating when a problem is so chronic! I hope it responds to the drugs and also that it completely goes away, not just stay away for a few and the come back!

Kim, good that your friend is recovering. What happened to her was not at all interesting!

So what news of buddy Caman in Houston?

Cheers


----------



## KC4

Yes, those are great pictures Marc. You should consider posting them again in the photography thread (if you haven't already done so). Many who frequent there would certainly appreciate them as well. 

Yes, because my attention has been so solidly focussed on Houston, I too have wondered how Caman et al are doing. I hope no news is good news. 


Something I find rather disconcerting is happening. The 2007 Cookbook and DVD I did with my friend has suddenly picked up sales. Mentions of it, including Images, are now in the news. I feel really uncomfortable making money as an obvious result of my friend's misfortune. I think a donation to a Houston based domestic violence help line or something is in order here. 

I really don't understand the psychology of this sales boon....If you weren't interested in making tamales Sylvia's way before she was shot, why would you be now? Perhaps it's just become a collector's item.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Nice pictures Marc!
> 
> Don, bummer re. your eye. It is quite irritating when a problem is so chronic! I hope it responds to the drugs and also that it completely goes away, not just stay away for a few and the come back!
> 
> Kim, good that your friend is recovering. What happened to her was not at all interesting!
> 
> So what news of buddy Caman in Houston?
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. How are you today?

No word from Caman in a few days. I hope all goes well with him.

You friend, Allan Hawco, will be dropping by my house in about 20 minutes ....... actually his assistant, but you know AH. He is a sponsor for Stella Burry Community Services, and is dropping off some Rep. of D swag for an auction.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, those are great pictures Marc. You should consider posting them again in the photography thread (if you haven't already done so). Many who frequent there would certainly appreciate them as well.
> 
> Yes, because my attention has been so solidly focussed on Houston, I too have wondered how Caman et al are doing. I hope no news is good news.
> 
> 
> Something I find rather disconcerting is happening. The 2007 Cookbook and DVD I did with my friend has suddenly picked up sales. Mentions of it, including Images, are now in the news. I feel really uncomfortable making money as an obvious result of my friend's misfortune. I think a donation to a Houston based domestic violence help line or something is in order here.
> 
> I really don't understand the psychology of this sales boon....If you weren't interested in making tamales Sylvia's way before she was shot, why would you be now? Perhaps it's just become a collector's item.


Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?

Might post the pics elsewhere, but I had not considered it.

Yes, I too hope Caman is OK.

Strange that the sales would go up ................ but then again, not really. That is even sadder.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?
> 
> Might post the pics elsewhere, but I had not considered it.
> 
> Yes, I too hope Caman is OK.
> 
> Strange that the sales would go up ................ but then again, not really. That is even sadder.


I'm doing fine thanks, all things considered. How are you doing today? Does it still sound like tinkling glass outside? 

I wonder if people think that they are supporting Sylvia by purchasing her cookbook? OK, I might be able to get my head around that, but not the collector's item reason. You're right, that would just be sad.


----------



## SINC

Kim those CB sales are expression of support. It's gratifying that there are good people out there that do such things. If they don't know here or have her email, they buy her book to show they are thinking about her when she's down. Enjoy the mini sales boom and do something nice for your friend and you when she recovers, like hopping a plane with the proceeds and giving her a big, but gentle hug.


----------



## SINC

The eye exam this afternoon went very well. Believe it or not, the doc says this is exactly what he wanted to happen. It show the massage I have been using has opened the tear duct and the discharge flow will now provide an avenue for these new drops to reach the affected area, something it could not do until this happened. A week from now, all should be well or so he says.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Don. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm doing fine thanks, all things considered. How are you doing today? Does it still sound like tinkling glass outside?
> 
> I wonder if people think that they are supporting Sylvia by purchasing her cookbook? OK, I might be able to get my head around that, but not the collector's item reason. You're right, that would just be sad.


Kim, at least people are thinking of her.

Yes, it is falling glass all around us ............... except we are not under another freezing rain warning, so it is going to start all over again until romorrow's snow. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Good evening Jeanne, Marc, Don, J-Kim, Mohan, Kim, Sonal and all,. 

Sorry for not popping in earlier.
Been a bit busy with everything.
Things are going well here and relationships all around 
are proceeding steadily and starts to work fine.
Aiofe has been as good as gold and she loves Vonetta and calls
her mommy. Vonetta's kids and I also gets along fine.

Vonetta have just had a call from her lawyer saying that
since she has a court order giving her the right to choose
location for the children, so she can go and get the passports
for them any time now. That's one less hurdle and now the move 
will take place. Probably late August.
Now I am only waiting for the right moment to take that ring out :love2:
of my pocket. I wrote a marriage proposal poem to Vonetta as Marc 
suggested, which I will post for ye as soon as I have her answer. 
It turned out really well. Thanks Marc. :clap:
More tomorrow. Have to break the fast now.
(haven't had the time to read up on thing here, so I hope ye all are well)
Have a great evening me friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening Jeanne, Marc, Don, J-Kim, Mohan, Kim, Sonal and all,.
> 
> Sorry for not popping in earlier.
> Been a bit busy with everything.
> Things are going well here and relationships all around
> are proceeding steadily and starts to work fine.
> Aiofe has been as good as gold and she loves Vonetta and calls
> her mommy. Vonetta's kids and I also gets along fine.
> 
> Vonetta have just had a call from her lawyer saying that
> since she has a court order giving her the right to choose
> location for the children, so she can go and get the passports
> for them any time now. That's one less hurdle and now the move
> will take place. Probably late August.
> Now I am only waiting for the right moment to take that ring out :love2:
> of my pocket. I wrote a marriage proposal poem to Vonetta as Marc
> suggested, which I will post for ye as soon as I have her answer.
> It turned out really well. Thanks Marc. :clap:
> More tomorrow. Have to break the fast now.
> (haven't had the time to read up on thing here, so I hope ye all are well)
> Have a great evening me friends.


This is such good news, Caman. We were all wondering about what was happening with you in Texas. Glad you followed my suggestion re the poem ................ don't forget the yellow rose (a tradition in Texas ............. ask Kim). Good luck, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is a good time for me to call it a night as well. I have to tutor tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

have a great night Marc........just about to sit down and watch a movie with the family -chat more tomorrow


----------



## SINC

Night all.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mohan. How are you today?
> 
> No word from Caman in a few days. I hope all goes well with him.
> 
> You friend, Allan Hawco, will be dropping by my house in about 20 minutes ....... actually his assistant, but you know AH. He is a sponsor for Stella Burry Community Services, and is dropping off some Rep. of D swag for an auction.


I am fine Marc, how are you? Yeah, I remember AH is a sponsor, maybe that swag will come to good use 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I am fine Marc, how are you? Yeah, I remember AH is a sponsor, maybe that swag will come to good use
> 
> Cheers


His assistant never showed up, we think due to all the falling ice everywhere. Maybe today .......... maybe AH will drive up in that blue car of his???? We shall see.

Sleeping any better these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Will make a simple breakfast this morning .............. all green, in honor of St.Patrick. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I guess that breakfast means I'll have lettuce or spinach? 

SAP is up with an Irish yarn to make you smile, a serving of octopus with a difference and an interesting place to have a leek.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I guess that breakfast means I'll have lettuce or spinach?
> 
> SAP is up with an Irish yarn to make you smile, a serving of octopus with a difference and an interesting place to have a leek.


Morning, Don. What about green eggs and ham? Green beer? Green cheese? XX)


----------



## javaqueen

I might eat the green eggs -but no ham for me please - and do we have any coffee, doesn't have to be green

Good morning everyone


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I might eat the green eggs -but no ham for me please - and do we have any coffee, doesn't have to be green
> 
> Good morning everyone


Morning, Kim. 


“Do you like green
eggs and ham?”

“I do not like them,
Sam-I-am.
I do not like green
eggs and ham!”


"Would you like them
here or there?"

"I would not like them
here or there.
I would not like them
anywhere."


“I do so like
green eggs
and ham!
Thank you!
Thank you,
Sam-I-am!”


----------



## javaqueen

Thank you Marc  I love the story - but don't enjoy eating ham of any kind unfortunately

have you done your tutoring yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, tutored from about 9-1030AM. Might take a break for a short while since grading is now ramping up in my four web courses. There is someone else wanting to take my place so there will be no problem with the class getting their English lessons.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, tutored from about 9-1030AM. Might take a break for a short while since grading is now ramping up in my four web courses. There is someone else wanting to take my place so there will be no problem with the class getting their English lessons.


What do you mean there is someone else wanting to take your place?? and glad that you are taking a break for a while


----------



## KC4

Happy St. Patrick's Day Shang, especially Caman! 

Great to hear good news from you Caman and I'm wondering if that ring might come out today, with the Luck of the Irish and all! Best Wishes! 

Kim - You don't like ham?
Of any kind?
On it you'll pass, 
if we don't mind.
It seems to taste
like pig's behind. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon! Hope the eye is behaving! 

I'm looking for a day of playing with the granddaughter and perhaps some house hunting.


----------



## BigDL

Good day all and may everyone enjoy a "Happy St. Patrick's Day."


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> What do you mean there is someone else wanting to take your place?? and glad that you are taking a break for a while


Another volunteer ESL tutor for new Canadians.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Any new news from Kacey?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good day all and may everyone enjoy a "Happy St. Patrick's Day."


Same to you, Dana. We are big on celebrating St. Patrick's Day here in NL, where it is a provincial holiday, due to the fact that 40%+ of the population of NL is from or has roots in Ireland.


----------



## javaqueen

KC4 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day Shang, especially Caman!
> 
> Great to hear good news from you Caman and I'm wondering if that ring might come out today, with the Luck of the Irish and all! Best Wishes!
> 
> Kim - You don't like ham?
> Of any kind?
> On it you'll pass,
> if we don't mind.
> It seems to taste
> like pig's behind.
> 
> Don - Off to check out SAP soon! Hope the eye is behaving!
> 
> I'm looking for a day of playing with the granddaughter and perhaps some house hunting.


I really can't eat ham because of the additives that they use to cure and smoke it - but I do love my eggs  
Have a great day with your granddaughter and house hunting 


Dr.G. said:


> Another volunteer ESL tutor for new Canadians.


ahh, glad to hear that another volunteer is coming in 

Have a great day my friends, I will be spending my day doing errands and hopefully sewing some new living room drapes


----------



## BigDL

I'm reminded of Mike "PinBall" Clemons explanation of involved and committed with regard to ham and eggs. 

He explained that the hen was involved with that particular meal but the pig was fully committed to the meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I'm reminded of Mike "PinBall" Clemons explanation of involved and committed with regard to ham and eggs.
> 
> He explained that the hen was involved with that particular meal but the pig was fully committed to the meal.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

looking forward to Sunday Brunch tomorrow Marc  have a great night tonight


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting Sunday Brunch ready for when you all rise and shine to face the sunshine and a new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone for eggs sunny side up???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, eggs over easy is my thing, so I can dunk my toast in the yolks. Yum.

Today on SAP, a bob sledder with bit too large stretch, a video song by Golf Brooks to make you smile and a funny sign from a garden centre.


----------



## BigDL

Morning Don, Marc. Eggs on the sunnyside sounds lovely. Grab-a-java and I'm good to go in AM.


----------



## javaqueen

Eggs sunny side up definitely and yes please on the coffee  

another beautiful sunny day here at least until this afternoon when they call for thunderstorms *sigh*


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don, Dana and Kim. How are you all today?


----------



## SINC

Afternoon Marc, Dana and Kim. Just awaiting the repair guy to arrive to fix our water heater. He is a friend of a friend who is a plumber and is doing this for me 'on the side'. He is the same chap who repaired the plumbing in my motor home for $40 last summer, that the dealership quoted me $300 labour (2 hours) plus parts to fix. He did it in 45 minutes.

He says this won't take more than an hour or so, but first he has to stop buy and see the model, then head back to his shop to get the right parts and come back and do the repair. I hope his pricing is as reasonable this time as it was last time.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, walked for 50 minutes this morning with a friend of mine - getting back in to the walking habit with our warm weather at hand I can do it outside 

deciding on dinner tonight - any ideas?? desires?? thoughts??


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Afternoon Marc, Dana and Kim. Just awaiting the repair guy to arrive to fix our water heater. He is a friend of a friend who is a plumber and is doing this for me 'on the side'. He is the same chap who repaired the plumbing in my motor home for $40 last summer, that the dealership quoted me $300 labour (2 hours) plus parts to fix. He did it in 45 minutes.
> 
> He says this won't take more than an hour or so, but first he has to stop buy and see the model, then head back to his shop to get the right parts and come back and do the repair. I hope his pricing is as reasonable this time as it was last time.


Good luck, Don. Luckily, he won't charge you triple for work on a Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, walked for 50 minutes this morning with a friend of mine - getting back in to the walking habit with our warm weather at hand I can do it outside
> 
> deciding on dinner tonight - any ideas?? desires?? thoughts??


Afternoon, Kim. I just got back from 90 minutes in the gym with 45 minutes on the bike going 13 miles. I am pooped. 

Deborah is making a turkey in honor of my son being home for a week. There should be plenty left over for homemade turkey soup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah was just speaking to her brother living in Edmonton. He was saying that their snow was gone and that there were some bulbs just starting to come up in their garden. He feels that Spring has come .............. although a sudden snow storm could again cover those bulbs. Her dad in Calgary said that Spring was coming to them as well. Not so here ................ Still, we hope that Sheila's Brush is behind us.

Was hoping that Caman would come online in that I was wondering if they ever heard of Sheila's Brush in Ireland.


----------



## javaqueen

good for you Marc in going to the gym - I am getting back into walking and doing 50 minutes this morning is more than I have done in a while, but it is the beginning of getting healthier


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Don. Luckily, he won't charge you triple for work on a Sunday.


$40 for parts and labour. Great!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> $40 for parts and labour. Great!


A good deal, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good for you Marc in going to the gym - I am getting back into walking and doing 50 minutes this morning is more than I have done in a while, but it is the beginning of getting healthier


Good for you as well, Kim. Walking here in St. John's is difficult since the sidewalks are mainly covered in ice and snow still. Running/walking out on the road is dangerous. Then there are the potholes ........... Enough said. Still, we have a treadmill here at home for those days when it is snowing too much to go to the gym. On those days, that is my cardio workout, and shoveling snow is for muscle development. At the gym, I stress cardio to help strengthen my heart and lungs, and to lose some weight. Resistance training is just to keep my upper body muscles strong. I am determined to lose weight, get healthier and help keep my heart and lungs fit. I am able to do far more now than I was able to do back in October when I started.


----------



## javaqueen

I have been watching what I am eating and trying to be active more - it is hard when I sit in a chair and teach piano, or do my hubby's bookkeeping (also sitting) *sigh*


----------



## BigDL

Kim you could consider changing the ergonomics of siting to accomplish computer work. Some folks stand and some have even a tread mill to walk while working. Walking While Working 










When I worked and had a head set for the telephone, I roamed, pacing around the work station as I gave out information.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I have been watching what I am eating and trying to be active more - it is hard when I sit in a chair and teach piano, or do my hubby's bookkeeping (also sitting) *sigh*


Same here, Kim. Being a teleprofessor means I can read all the online postings wherever I have an internet connection, but I need to be sitting. So, since my wife is starting to eat better, I am trying to follow suit as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Kim you could consider changing the ergonomics of siting to accomplish computer work. Some folks stand and some have even a tread mill to walk while working. Walking While Working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I worked and had a head set for the telephone, I roamed, pacing around the work station as I gave out information.


Dana, I have trouble just chewing gum on the treadmill, so I would not be able to work there. I have seen folks texting while on the recumbant bike, but I am working out to get healthy, not to work while I am there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Tomorrow is a provincial holiday, but since I have mostly teachers taking one of my four web courses, they will all be home and posting. Thus, a busy day for me. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

CAR 54,Where Are You ? (Intro Theme Song) - YouTube

Caman where are you??????????????


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Dana, I have trouble just chewing gum on the treadmill, so I would not be able to work there. I have seen folks texting while on the recumbant bike, but I am working out to get healthy, not to work while I am there.


Then a stair bench might be the answer. Your own design custom made.











4 inches to 8 inches in height, step up both feet on the bench, step down both feet on the floor until you build up and you develop mad skills.


My wife had a system made in the late 80's perhaps as late as the early 90's (Jane Fonda area of exercise) made out plastic that could raised or lowered in height by adding or removing steps. Check the yard sales this spring who knows one might be had for a true bargain.


----------



## javaqueen

BigDL said:


> Kim you could consider changing the ergonomics of siting to accomplish computer work. Some folks stand and some have even a tread mill to walk while working. Walking While Working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I worked and had a head set for the telephone, I roamed, pacing around the work station as I gave out information.


thanks DL - but I am doing bookkeeping - not necessarily on a computer, some (most actually) is done manually until I find a program that will do everything that I want for my 2 businesses that I am running. My friend who I walk with is also an accountant and we are working on getting more of what I do on the computer to cut down the time that i spend sitting, also with her working with me it takes us 1/2 the time that it would take me alone so then we can go for a walk.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, Kim. Being a teleprofessor means I can read all the online postings wherever I have an internet connection, but I need to be sitting. So, since my wife is starting to eat better, I am trying to follow suit as well.


I am teaching 4 days a week and I also play the piano for at least an hour a day - very important to me and necessary for my business.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang! 

Busy day for me today,

House hunting, conversing with Kacey, trying to make travel plans for Malta and beyond, etcetera. 

Kacey and her ship are now in Hamilton, Bermuda. 

You know that kid who can't seem to keep a camera healthy? Well, she's escalated to computers now. 

Her new-to-her Macbook didn't survive long after they departed from The Bahamas. It seems it came in contact with an exploded container of shampoo. It smells very nice, is shiny and has a lot of body now, but other than that, it is completely inoperable. 

It appears that she will have to complete the remainder of her school work this semester in the old fashion, she might say barbaric way.... Pen and paper.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone and welcome to a brand new week. SAP is up with a video that scares the pants off people, a story about a Mars bar and a quick and unexpected exit from the back of a pickup. Now it's back to work for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Then a stair bench might be the answer. Your own design custom made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 inches to 8 inches in height, step up both feet on the bench, step down both feet on the floor until you build up and you develop mad skills.
> 
> 
> My wife had a system made in the late 80's perhaps as late as the early 90's (Jane Fonda area of exercise) made out plastic that could raised or lowered in height by adding or removing steps. Check the yard sales this spring who knows one might be had for a true bargain.


I have seen those sorts of things in use, Dana, but I shall stick to the bike/treadmill used the old fashioned way.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am teaching 4 days a week and I also play the piano for at least an hour a day - very important to me and necessary for my business.


We just got our piano retuned and refurbished and now my wife wants to learn how to play again. She tried to teach me the other day, but gave up when I could not remember where middle C was located.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang!
> 
> Busy day for me today,
> 
> House hunting, conversing with Kacey, trying to make travel plans for Malta and beyond, etcetera.
> 
> Kacey and her ship are now in Hamilton, Bermuda.
> 
> You know that kid who can't seem to keep a camera healthy? Well, she's escalated to computers now.
> 
> Her new-to-her Macbook didn't survive long after they departed from The Bahamas. It seems it came in contact with an exploded container of shampoo. It smells very nice, is shiny and has a lot of body now, but other than that, it is completely inoperable.
> 
> It appears that she will have to complete the remainder of her school work this semester in the old fashion, she might say barbaric way.... Pen and paper.


Morning, Kim. "Pen and paper" ................ how 20th century. 

Be sure to pick up a Maltese Falcon when in Malta.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning everyone and welcome to a brand new week. SAP is up with a video that scares the pants off people, a story about a Mars bar and a quick and unexpected exit from the back of a pickup. Now it's back to work for me.


Morning, Don. Shall view SAP once I make some breakfast and coffee for everyone.


----------



## BigDL

Marc, Don a gracious good morning. Coffee smells great and make me anticipate breakfast as well.

Marc I too would have trouble to do anything and type. I used to tire of sitting and speaking on the phone and could manage to stand and walk and become a "walkie talker."

How are things, is your workload building with the approach of April? Do online courses have a similar year to traditional courses offered by the University?


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone.....coffee smells wonderful thank you. 

Marc, I absolutely love teaching piano it is the most rewarding thing that I have done, I have students who range in age from 4 to 80 and everything in between  

Have a great day all, hope to pop in during the day when time permits


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Marc, Don a gracious good morning. Coffee smells great and make me anticipate breakfast as well.
> 
> Marc I too would have trouble to do anything and type. I used to tire of sitting and speaking on the phone and could manage to stand and walk and become a "walkie talker."
> 
> How are things, is your workload building with the approach of April? Do online courses have a similar year to traditional courses offered by the University?


Morning, Dana. When I am on the bike or treadmill, I focus on the exercise ............ and listen to the 8 hours of music I have on my little iPod Shuffle.

Just finished my morning grading, so I am off to the gym now. With four weeks to go in the semester, I am in high gear now. Web courses are the same length as on-campus courses, just with more work (at least for me).

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone.....coffee smells wonderful thank you.
> 
> Marc, I absolutely love teaching piano it is the most rewarding thing that I have done, I have students who range in age from 4 to 80 and everything in between
> 
> Have a great day all, hope to pop in during the day when time permits


Morning, Kim. Well, if you could teach me where middle C is on the key board, and some of the basics, you would be awarded the Nobel Prize for Piano Teaching. I downloaded the Mr. PianoMan app for my iPad 2. Maybe that shall help? We shall see.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Well, if you could teach me where middle C is on the key board, and some of the basics, you would be awarded the Nobel Prize for Piano Teaching. I downloaded the Mr. PianoMan app for my iPad 2. Maybe that shall help? We shall see.
> 
> Paix, mon amie.



Do you have a camera on your computer - I would be more than willing to help you with that


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Do you have a camera on your computer - I would be more than willing to help you with that


My wife's iMac has the camera, but it is no where near the piano. I shall stick to gardening and leave the music to her.


----------



## javaqueen

what are you growing in your garden Marc? I am thinking of doing some vegetables this year


----------



## Dr.G.

I usually start tomato and lettuce seeds indoors in late April,since we are able to plant outside in late June.


----------



## javaqueen

that sounds like a good plan - I can't start anything inside though with my cats, they would definitely eat them


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that sounds like a good plan - I can't start anything inside though with my cats, they would definitely eat them


Well, we have a window sill that the doxies can't access, so I start them there and then transplant them outside in late June or early July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this could be a possible SAP web bit.

Einstein's writings made available online – Light Years - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -12C with the windchill, so I am making a fresh pot of herbal tea to warm up after taking the doxies for a short walk. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

A busy day for me tomorrow, with grading, the gym and meetings on my plate, so I best pull the pin now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

have a great night Marc..........I am finally sitting and relaxing after teaching and making dinner, even made my hubby a New York style cheesecake


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Be sure to pick up a Maltese Falcon when in Malta.


I heard that they bite. Falcon hard too. 



javaqueen said:


> have a great night Marc..........I am finally sitting and relaxing after teaching and making dinner, even made my hubby a New York style cheesecake


Yum, that 's my favorite type of cheesecake. What flavor? 


Better news regarding Kacey and her computer woes. She was able to pick up a bluetooth keyboard to help her old macbook limp through the remainder of the semester. If it dies, the keyboard will also be useful on her iPad. 

The computer tech said that her newer macbook might be fixable, but it would take more time than Kacey had in port.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I heard that they bite. Falcon hard too.


Oh, you beejacon you!

You made my day with that quip! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am going to make a fine breakfast around Kim's cheese cake, complete with fruit and of course, hot coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## BigDL

Morning Marc, sounds like a dandy start to the day, just dandy. 

I read your weather for today, I must say NL weather sounds far more sensible than the Maritimes weather.

We should, still, be in Maple Syrup/sugar season and were blowing well past that. Makes me feel uneasy having a look at summer weather when we normally do not expect even a glimpse spring like weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Morning Marc, sounds like a dandy start to the day, just dandy.
> 
> I read your weather for today, I must say NL weather sounds far more sensible than the Maritimes weather.
> 
> We should, still, be in Maple Syrup/sugar season and were blowing well past that. Makes me feel uneasy having a look at summer weather when we normally do not expect even a glimpse spring like weather.


Morning, Dana. This lack of Spring weather is getting both my wife and me down, to the point that we are considering moving to Nova Scotia when I retire in a few years. I like Fredericton, NB, but it is too cold for me in the Winter. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Dana. This lack of Spring weather is getting both my wife and me down, to the point that we are considering moving to Nova Scotia when I retire in a few years. I like Fredericton, NB, but it is too cold for me in the Winter. We shall see.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


The winter's cold of costal NS will remind you of St. John's, while the cold of Fredericton, is lower on a thermometer but much drier and doesn't chill to the marrow.


----------



## javaqueen

KC4 said:


> I heard that they bite. Falcon hard too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum, that 's my favorite type of cheesecake. What flavor?
> 
> 
> Better news regarding Kacey and her computer woes. She was able to pick up a bluetooth keyboard to help her old macbook limp through the remainder of the semester. If it dies, the keyboard will also be useful on her iPad.
> 
> The computer tech said that her newer macbook might be fixable, but it would take more time than Kacey had in port.


I made a plain cheesecake with some strawberry coulis and chocolate sauce - very, very tasty


----------



## javaqueen

I can also offer for breakfast with the cheesecake and fruit some homemade waffles if anyone is interested - and of course my strawberry coulis is on hand as well


----------



## javaqueen

Hope that you all have a great day, hope to get back here soon to chat more


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Dana and Kim, the place is busy today. For your enjoyment on SAP today, a big bust for Wildrose leader Danielle Smith, a Japanese all-girl swing band does Glenn Miller and Life's Funny Experiences to make you smile.

And puppies, we can't forget the puppies!

Ann tells me my eye looks much better this morning when she put the drops in on day four of a seven day treatment. Improvement is good, but damn, it is sore this morning. I just have to spend less time on the MBP to rest it a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> The winter's cold of costal NS will remind you of St. John's, while the cold of Fredericton, is lower on a thermometer but much drier and doesn't chill to the marrow.


This is what my wife tells me. She would rather have the -25C of Calgary or Edmonton than the -1C of St.John's.

Still, coastal NS gets a real Spring ........... we don't here in St.John's.
Lunenburg, Nova Scotia - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I can also offer for breakfast with the cheesecake and fruit some homemade waffles if anyone is interested - and of course my strawberry coulis is on hand as well


I am interested, but I shall need to have it for lunch. Just got back from the gym.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Dana and Kim, the place is busy today. For your enjoyment on SAP today, a big bust for Wildrose leader Danielle Smith, a Japanese all-girl swing band does Glenn Miller and Life's Funny Experiences to make you smile.
> 
> And puppies, we can't forget the puppies!
> 
> Ann tells me my eye looks much better this morning when she put the drops in on day four of a seven day treatment. Improvement is good, but damn, it is sore this morning. I just have to spend less time on the MBP to rest it a bit.


Morning, Don. Saw the bus pic on the news last night. I shall check out SAP once I get a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Over 20C and foggy in Toronto. I can see the next building over from my window, but nothing beyond that. Can't see the lake at all either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Over 20C and foggy in Toronto. I can see the next building over from my window, but nothing beyond that. Can't see the lake at all either.


Afternoon, Sonal. Sounds like a St.John's sort of foggy day. I love fog ........... I just hate sleet and snow and ice pellets which we shall get today on the first day of Spring.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Dana and Kim, the place is busy today. For your enjoyment on SAP today, a big bust for Wildrose leader Danielle Smith, a Japanese all-girl swing band does Glenn Miller and Life's Funny Experiences to make you smile.
> 
> And puppies, we can't forget the puppies!
> 
> Ann tells me my eye looks much better this morning when she put the drops in on day four of a seven day treatment. Improvement is good, but damn, it is sore this morning. I just have to spend less time on the MBP to rest it a bit.


Really cute pups, Don. Interesting item about the toilet rebates. Makes some sense I guess. I water a problem during the summer for you folks?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Really cute pups, Don. Interesting item about the toilet rebates. Makes some sense I guess. I water a problem during the summer for you folks?


We've only had a lawn watering limit (odd days, odd house numbers, vice versa) once in the 25 years we have lived here, so no, not normally. Our water comes from the North Saskatchewan river in Edmonton, fed by the runoff of the rockies.


----------



## MLeh

The encouragement of the use of low flow toilets isn't so much about water supply as it is about the cost of water treatment (making sure it is potable) and the transport and treatment of wastewater after use. St. Albert's wastewater is pumped to the regional wastewater treatment facility over by Fort Saskatchewan.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've only had a lawn watering limit (odd days, odd house numbers, vice versa) once in the 25 years we have lived here, so no, not normally. Our water comes from the North Saskatchewan river in Edmonton, fed by the runoff of the rockies.


We have had those lawn watering limits for the past few years now during the month of July. For the past few winters, we have gotten between 10-12 feet of snow, short of our average of 13 feet of snow. Since the water table is so low, which is why they call us "The Rock", we need the snow and the slow runoff during the May melt. I save rain water in a huge plastic barrel for the garden so I am fine. Since I believe in conservation, I have no problems with these efforts. Deborah, who spent some time on her father's ranch outside of Calgary taught me the "If it's yellow, let it mellow" phrase.


----------



## Sonal

We've had a similar rebate program in the City of Toronto for a number of years now--we implement it throughout all the apartment buildings, if the previous owners haven't done so already. (These days, most people have.) Between the rebate and that water savings, payback is roughly 2 years. Pretty good if you ask me.

I did some rough estimating a while ago, that by implementing this, we've reduced water usage by at least 2,000,000L a year. And we aren't big landlords.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> We've had a similar rebate program in the City of Toronto for a number of years now--we implement it throughout all the apartment buildings, if the previous owners haven't done so already. (These days, most people have.) Between the rebate and that water savings, payback is roughly 2 years. Pretty good if you ask me.
> 
> I did some rough estimating a while ago, that by implementing this, we've reduced water usage by at least 2,000,000L a year. And we aren't big landlords.


That is an amazing savings of water, Sonal. Good for you. :clap:

I know that one year it was so dry in July that we could not water lawns at all and no outside car washing as well. A city inspector showed up at my door as I was outside watering my tomato, pea, beans and lettuce plants, all by hand. He was about to give me a $500 ticket for outdoor watering, until he realized that I was using rain water and not a hose. Seems as if a neighbor was reported by another neighbor since they were using a pulsating sprinkler on their lawn during the day. He then checked to see if I had a hose hooked up to a sprinkler, and my outside water outlet was bone dry, and felt around my lawn out front. I told him that I water my vegetables by hand with rainwater, and let God water my lawn with real rain. Seems as if he was at the wrong address. :lmao:


----------



## MLeh

We let God water the lawn too. IF we're good, He gets the deer or elk to mow it for us too.

(You don't want to get me started on using perfectly good water for lawns.) I'm all for water meters too.

My grandmother's house in Saskatchewan didn't have piped in water - every drop was hauled in from the cistern via a bucket. The ground water was alkaline, so they had to haul it by truck from a nearby spring. Every time I see a faucet running I remember my grandmother hauling a bucket of water in. She had a small fir tree out front that she would water with the grey water from doing the dishes. It was about 8' tall and many years old and only survived because she hauled the water to it. One day the Jehovah's Witnesses, who would drive 12 miles out to see her at the farm and usually got invited in for coffee and home-baked goodies, backed up over the tree as they were leaving and killed it. She was so mad she wouldn't let them in the house ever again. "Only tree in 50 miles and they run over it," she'd recall with disgust ...

So I guess I come by my water conservation leanings honestly!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> That is an amazing savings of water, Sonal. Good for you. :clap:
> 
> I know that one year it was so dry in July that we could not water lawns at all and no outside car washing as well. A city inspector showed up at my door as I was outside watering my tomato, pea, beans and lettuce plants, all by hand. He was about to give me a $500 ticket for outdoor watering, until he realized that I was using rain water and not a hose. Seems as if a neighbor was reported by another neighbor since they were using a pulsating sprinkler on their lawn during the day. He then checked to see if I had a hose hooked up to a sprinkler, and my outside water outlet was bone dry, and felt around my lawn out front. I told him that I water my vegetables by hand with rainwater, and let God water my lawn with real rain. Seems as if he was at the wrong address. :lmao:


Had that been a Winnipeg cop you would probably have gotten the ticket regardless. I mean if they ticket someone who does not have a cell phone for using a cell phone, I would guess it's "Anything goes". At least when it comes to ticket quotas.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Had that been a Winnipeg cop you would probably have gotten the ticket regardless. I mean if they ticket someone who does not have a cell phone for using a cell phone, I would guess it's "Anything goes". At least when it comes to ticket quotas.tptptptp


Well, he got on his hands and knees to see if my lawn was wet. When I asked him what he was looking for, he said he wanted to see if there were signs of my lawn having been watered. I told him to look over my fence ................ and there was a lawn being watered in the middle of the afternoon. 

How is Life treating you these days, Bob?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Well, he got on his hands and knees to see if my lawn was wet. When I asked him what he was looking for, he said he wanted to see if there were signs of my lawn having been watered. I told him to look over my fence ................ and there was a lawn being watered in the middle of the afternoon.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days, Bob?


Not complaining too loudly. After all we have gotten off with a relatively mild winter. I say that with fingers crossed as like you, winter is not over till the fat lady is bobbing down stream with the spring runoff.

As a matter of fact the snow is starting to settle in here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not complaining too loudly. After all we have gotten off with a relatively mild winter. I say that with fingers crossed as like you, winter is not over till the fat lady is bobbing down stream with the spring runoff.
> 
> As a matter of fact the snow is starting to settle in here as well.


Same here. Snow is about 3 to 4 inches so far, with more on the way. Doxies seem to be happy that it is snow and not rain. Wind is gusting over 70km/h so it is blowing every which way.


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## Dr.G.

gmark2000 said:


>


No Spring here in St.John's, gmark .................... but at least the Rangers made the playoffs this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Investigators say they've found key clue to fate of Amelia Earhart – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs

Don, an SAP webbit???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Investigators say they've found key clue to fate of Amelia Earhart – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Don, an SAP webbit???


Yep, grabbed it earlier this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, grabbed it earlier this morning.


Good idea, Don. This story has always been of interest to me.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone...........sitting and enjoying some quiet time now that the students are done for the day


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone...........sitting and enjoying some quiet time now that the students are done for the day


Evening, Kim. My grading is just ramping up.

Still, you should enjoy your quiet time.


----------



## javaqueen

I am preparing some students for their piano exams, it is quite exciting for them and for myself as well


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am preparing some students for their piano exams, it is quite exciting for them and for myself as well


Bonne chance, Kim.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks Marc.......it is exciting and nerve-racking at the same time, I am sure that you understand


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks Marc.......it is exciting and nerve-racking at the same time, I am sure that you understand


What are they playing? Not this piece, I hope. 

Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 3, Argerich HQ COMPLETE - YouTube


----------



## SINC

Good grief, anything that long should be shot.


----------



## SINC

Ann plays the piano, but only with a music sheet in front of her. I, on the other hand am multi-talented and can play anything on iTunes without sheet music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Rachmaninoff had big hands and a great deal of stamina to undertake this task.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann plays the piano, but only with a music sheet in front of her. I, on the other hand am multi-talented and can play anything on iTunes without sheet music.


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to pull the pin. With no Caman around, I shall be responsible for the OtHD Breakfast. With temps here going down to -20C with the windchill, count on something hot. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> What are they playing? Not this piece, I hope.
> 
> Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 3, Argerich HQ COMPLETE - YouTube


no...........none of my students are at that level yet - but a few are getting close .....I have one readying Fur Elise by Beethoven and a few Muzio Clementi pieces are in the works, but I don't want to bore you with all of that


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> no...........none of my students are at that level yet - but a few are getting close .....I have one readying Fur Elise by Beethoven and a few Muzio Clementi pieces are in the works, but I don't want to bore you with all of that


Kim, I am quite familiar with Fur Elise by Beethoven, but not so much the Clementi pieces.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have some hot OtHD treats for us this morning. After the coffee is brewed, I have to go back outside and shovel. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up SAP where today you will find, "Have you seen this dog?", weird science in Ontario and the ear button.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished up SAP where today you will find, "Have you seen this dog?", weird science in Ontario and the ear button.


Morning, Don. Cute pic and loved the "ear button" Koala bear. Weird science indeed.

How is your eye today?


----------



## gmark2000

Dr.G. said:


> ...After the coffee is brewed, I have to go back outside and shovel. Later.


We will have a high of 26°C in Toronto today.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, the eye is still oozing discharge, but that is the intent of the drops. It feels much better in spite of this. It requires quite a bit of care all day long to keep it clean though.


----------



## SINC

gmark2000 said:


> We will have a high of 26°C in Toronto today.


Gary, the link in your signature is bad:


----------



## Dr.G.

gmark2000 said:


> We will have a high of 26°C in Toronto today.


We just hit our high for the day ............... -4C, but the windchill is down to -13C.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, the eye is still oozing discharge, but that is the intent of the drops. It feels much better in spite of this. It requires quite a bit of care all day long to keep it clean though.


Well, at least it is on the mend. I know how important vision is to anyone.


----------



## BigDL

A good morning to all. An absolutely large day here in S-E NB, just grand, with a projected high temp of 25ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> A good morning to all. An absolutely large day here in S-E NB, just grand, with a projected high temp of 25ºC.


Morning, Dana. 25C!?!?  We might get that temp once in the month of July every few years ............... and you are getting it in March???? I wonder what all these early warm temps will mean for the bug population comes May? We shall see.

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## groovetube

good morning. Our projected is to hit 23 degrees here in toronto.

The good news of the day, is our dear friend in Ottawa who was run over by the snow plow/salt truck, who defied all odds and survived, though losing a leg and most of her pelvis, has been moved from ICU to the trauma unit after 2 months in ICU.

The staff there has had quite the challenge because apparently, in their history no one, has ever survived an accident of this magnitude before. We're heading to Ottawa this weekend to visit. SO looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning. Our projected is to hit 23 degrees here in toronto.
> 
> The good news of the day, is our dear friend in Ottawa who was run over by the snow plow/salt truck, who defied all odds and survived, though losing a leg and most of her pelvis, has been moved from ICU to the trauma unit after 2 months in ICU.
> 
> The staff there has had quite the challenge because apparently, in their history no one, has ever survived an accident of this magnitude before. We're heading to Ottawa this weekend to visit. SO looking forward to this weekend.


Under the circumstances, that is good news Tim.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Dana. 25C!?!?  We might get that temp once in the month of July every few years ............... and you are getting it in March???? I wonder what all these early warm temps will mean for the bug population comes May? We shall see.
> 
> How are you today, mon ami?


We often a freak hot day every so often but this weather pattern is prolonged.

Funny you mentioned bugs as I just finished reading this on CBC.ca Mild winter weather will get bugs buzzing sooner - Nova Scotia - CBC News and my first thought as I read the headline was what bird is going to miss out on which meal as a result of an earlier spring, or indeed that the Maritimes may indeed have spring like conditions in spring time.

Tim I should also agree this good news as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, we had a warmer Dec. than normal here in St.John's, and the first week or so in Jan. was warmer than normal with less snow than usual and more rain than normal from Jan. to March. However, we have hit a brutally cold spell now and this will help keep the bugs at bay for this Summer. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone, from a downright summery Toronto. I'm at the office in a t-shirt and bare feet.

Given everything, that's good news about your friend, Tim. Glad she will survive this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone, from a downright summery Toronto. I'm at the office in a t-shirt and bare feet.
> 
> Given everything, that's good news about your friend, Tim. Glad she will survive this.


Afternoon, Sonal. A "t-shirt and bare feet"???? I just put on a sweater and threw some more wood into the woodstove.

Sounds like you are well these days. Any new MFA news?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. A "t-shirt and bare feet"???? I just put on a sweater and threw some more wood into the woodstove.
> 
> Sounds like you are well these days. Any new MFA news?


Fairly well, though I have my days. 

Received my course calendar the other day. After a few years of taking General Interest writing courses, I'm reminded that for my MFA, I will have to worry about grades for the first time in over 10 years. Part of me looks forward to that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Fairly well, though I have my days.
> 
> Received my course calendar the other day. After a few years of taking General Interest writing courses, I'm reminded that for my MFA, I will have to worry about grades for the first time in over 10 years. Part of me looks forward to that.


Looking forward to getting grades???  Even though I made dean's list every semester during my 10 years of university, the only thing I now hate more than getting those grades is giving them out to students. Still, I hope that this program helps you to see the strengths in your writing, and to improve upon any needs that may be present in your current style of writing. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to the gym now. I usually go in the morning, but it was just too cold outside and I had to shovel once again. Still cold outside, but it has stopped snowing. Later ............


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Looking forward to getting grades???  Even though I made dean's list every semester during my 10 years of university, the only thing I now hate more than getting those grades is giving them out to students. Still, I hope that this program helps you to see the strengths in your writing, and to improve upon any needs that may be present in your current style of writing. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Well... only part of me. 

But of all the things I could worry about in my life, it's rather nice to return to worrying about grades.


----------



## MLeh

Sonal said:


> But of all the things I could worry about in my life, it's rather nice to return to worrying about grades.


Absolutely! Outside of academia most of life is simply 'pass/fail', with seldom the opportunity for a 'do-over'.  (And the feedback you get from professors is usually helpful, whereas client feedback, if it exists at all, is generally not so 'helpful'.)

(On a few proposals I do, we do get graded in some way, but only the person/company with the highest mark wins, and everyone else fails.) 

I wouldn't mind going back to '80% is pretty darn good' for a while, instead of 'anything less than 100% is a fail'.


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> Absolutely! Outside of academia most of life is simply 'pass/fail', with seldom the opportunity for a 'do-over'.  (And the feedback you get from professors is usually helpful, whereas client feedback, if it exists at all, is generally not so 'helpful'.)
> 
> (On a few proposals I do, we do get graded in some way, but only the person/company with the highest mark wins, and everyone else fails.)
> 
> I wouldn't mind going back to '80% is pretty darn good' for a while, instead of 'anything less than 100% is a fail'.


And also, in school, if I put forth sufficient effort, I should at least do reasonably well. (Creative writing being a little bit subjective.) But if I do the work, I will get the result. 

In life, in business, I can put forth a lot of effort and still get nada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well... only part of me.
> 
> But of all the things I could worry about in my life, it's rather nice to return to worrying about grades.





Sonal said:


> And also, in school, if I put forth sufficient effort, I should at least do reasonably well. (Creative writing being a little bit subjective.) But if I do the work, I will get the result.
> 
> In life, in business, I can put forth a lot of effort and still get nada.


All valid points, Sonal. Still, think of the folks that have to do the grading. Actually, while most of my students would say that I am a hard marker, I am a fair marker, giving them lots of feedback and opportunities to improve upon their grade.

Still, the feedback you shall receive re your writing might make you a more effective writer. Then, who knows what shall await you?


----------



## tilt

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone, from a downright summery Toronto. I'm at the office in a t-shirt and bare feet.


Put on some pants or a skirt young lady, this is a family-oriented place!

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

tilt said:


> Put on some pants or a skirt young lady, this is a family-oriented place!
> 
> Cheers


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

(I have jeans on too, Mohan. It's okay. Safe for children.)


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone - busy day around here and this is the first time I have made it here today


----------



## javaqueen

Marc, just so you know, one of the Clementi pieces that my students are working on is called Sonatina in C+ Op. 36 No. 1
Clementi - Sonatina Op.36 No.1 in C Major - YouTube 
check it out if you wish - I have students doing the first part and the second part, but nobody is willing to try the third part yet


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Don - I noticed the bacon an brussel sprouts suggestion on SAP. It is a favorite dish in this household. I will regularly sauté peeled chestnuts with them too. In fact, just the raisins and salty chestnuts might make a nice variation. 

Java Kim - Sounds like you have some very accomplished students! Good luck with the exams. 

Tim - Good news about your friend being on the right path to recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Put on some pants or a skirt young lady, this is a family-oriented place!
> 
> Cheers


I heard that TO was a real "with it" town.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Marc, just so you know, one of the Clementi pieces that my students are working on is called Sonatina in C+ Op. 36 No. 1
> Clementi - Sonatina Op.36 No.1 in C Major - YouTube
> check it out if you wish - I have students doing the first part and the second part, but nobody is willing to try the third part yet


Interesting, Kim. I would have to say that I have not heard this piece played before just now.

Here are a few of the pieces I enjoy that use the piano in a way that moves the human spirit.

Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata (animated score, 1st mvt.) piano solo - YouTube

Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73 - YouTube

Zimerman -Beirnstein play Beethoven 5th concerto(complete) - YouTube

Glenn Gould 1932 - 1982 Bach The Goldberg variations, Partitas 1-6 & Concerto BWV 974.wmv - YouTube

Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 21, Andante ("Elvira Madigan") - YouTube

My wife, Deborah, was the communications director of the Esther Honens International Piano Competition before she came to St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Don - I noticed the bacon an brussel sprouts suggestion on SAP. It is a favorite dish in this household. I will regularly sauté peeled chestnuts with them too. In fact, just the raisins and salty chestnuts might make a nice variation.
> 
> Java Kim - Sounds like you have some very accomplished students! Good luck with the exams.
> 
> Tim - Good news about your friend being on the right path to recovery.


Evening, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Don - I noticed the bacon an brussel sprouts suggestion on SAP. It is a favorite dish in this household. I will regularly sauté peeled chestnuts with them too. In fact, just the raisins and salty chestnuts might make a nice variation.
> 
> Java Kim - Sounds like you have some very accomplished students! Good luck with the exams.
> 
> Tim - Good news about your friend being on the right path to recovery.


Thanks Kim  I think so, but I might be a bit biased



Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, Kim. I would have to say that I have not heard this piece played before just now.
> 
> Here are a few of the pieces I enjoy that use the piano in a way that moves the human spirit.
> 
> Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata (animated score, 1st mvt.) piano solo - YouTube
> 
> Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73 - YouTube
> 
> Zimerman -Beirnstein play Beethoven 5th concerto(complete) - YouTube
> 
> Glenn Gould 1932 - 1982 Bach The Goldberg variations, Partitas 1-6 & Concerto BWV 974.wmv - YouTube
> 
> Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 21, Andante ("Elvira Madigan") - YouTube
> 
> My wife, Deborah, was the communications director of the Esther Honens International Piano Competition before she came to St.John's.


Marc, those are all beautiful pieces.....have you had the opportunity of hearing Mendelssohn "Song Without Words"
Felix Mendelssohn Song without words - YouTube


----------



## SINC

I am always grateful there are those who enjoy that type of music in Marc's list. It gives it reason for being and allows me to not have to bother with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is a beautiful piece by Mendelssohn, Kim. I am not sure if I have heard it before, but it truly is both soothing and inspirational. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I shall listen to the Mendelssohn piece as I get ready to finish off my grading for the night and call it a day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine breakfast, along with some tea and coffee, ready for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received this email from Caman. I hope he does not mind me sharing it with everyone.


Hi Marc.

All is well and things are going fine.
I'll give you a full update tomorrow or Friday.
Will be back at the Shang on Friday.
Give my best to Deborah.

Regards,
Cama'n
......................................................
Life's too short to be in a hurry.
Camán
Carpe Diem


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, glad that you liked the piece, it is beautiful on a piano and also with an orchestra  It is enjoyable to discuss music with you. Now, I need my coffee this morning


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Kim. a wet snowy day at only -7° here as most of the country basks in summer like temperatures. Just finished SAP with a laugh courtesy of the Leafs, a stunning video on Alberta and just for Marc, 'remembering Hollywood Squares'.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, glad that you liked the piece, it is beautiful on a piano and also with an orchestra  It is enjoyable to discuss music with you. Now, I need my coffee this morning


Morning, Kim. Yes, I like both piano solos and full live orchestra music. Had a fine chat with Canadian pianist André Laplante at the Halifax airport last year. He had just performed at the Newfoundland Symphony the night before and was flying home to Montreal, where I was headed as well to present a paper at a conference.

Yes, coffee for me as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Kim. a wet snowy day at only -7° here as most of the country basks in summer like temperatures. Just finished SAP with a laugh courtesy of the Leafs, a stunning video on Alberta and just for Marc, 'remembering Hollywood Squares'.


Morning, Don. Got a chuckle out of the Hollywood Squares retorts. :lmao:

+1C and that is our high until next week, with ice pellets and sleet and then freezing rain coming within the hour. Hard to believe that Halifax will hit 28C today. We have only hit that level three times in all my 35 summers here in St.John's.


----------



## Sonal

Once again wearing summer clothes to work today. And it's only March.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Once again wearing summer clothes to work today. And it's only March.


Morning, Sonal. You would not want to be wearing that today here in St.John's. +1C was our high for the day, and now we are getting some freezing rain and ice pellets. XX)

Still, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. You would not want to be wearing that today here in St.John's. +1C was our high for the day, and now we are getting some freezing rain and ice pellets. XX)
> 
> Still, how is Life treating you today?


Life can never be that bad when it's warm and sunny in March. 

You may need to come over this way and visit Stephen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Life can never be that bad when it's warm and sunny in March.
> 
> You may need to come over this way and visit Stephen.


Stephen has been home for this past week ............... getting text messages from friends in TO who have sunburns. The warmest is has been for the week he was here was +7C.

Deborah and I are going to Nova Scotia for a week in late April/early May to check out another part of NS as a potential site to move to when I retire. 28C in Halifax today vs +1C here makes this a tempting move.


----------



## Sonal

Oh, I didn't realize that Stephen was still visiting. Still, weather-wise the other way around might have been nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that Stephen was still visiting. Still, weather-wise the other way around might have been nice.


Yes, he came home last Thursday and he leaves here in a few hours for sunny TO. 

He is liking his program at Ryerson, and seems to be doing well.


----------



## javaqueen

Just getting ready to start teaching for the day, spent some time outside today and went for a 45 minute walk  loved every minute of it 

hope to chat more when I am finished teaching for the day


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. No walking outside here today ........... too much freezing rain and ice pellets. Now, we are just getting cold rain. 

Saw Stephen off to the airport, but his plane is delayed leaving to TO due to the need to deice the plane.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, he came home last Thursday and he leaves here in a few hours for sunny TO.
> 
> He is liking his program at Ryerson, and seems to be doing well.


That's good to hear.

He'll catch the tail end of the warm weather, as it cools down tomorrow... but not nearly as cool as St John's. (It's 25C now. Predicting a high of 16C for tomorrow.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> He'll catch the tail end of the warm weather, as it cools down tomorrow... but not nearly as cool as St John's. (It's 25C now. Predicting a high of 16C for tomorrow.)


I just hope he gets out of St.John's. We shall see.

Care for some tea?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I just hope he gets out of St.John's. We shall see.
> 
> Care for some tea?


I'm sure they're well-familiar with de-icing planes in St John's. He'll be on his way eventually.

Tea is always welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm sure they're well-familiar with de-icing planes in St John's. He'll be on his way eventually.
> 
> Tea is always welcome.


Tea coming right up, Sonal.

His plane is still on the ground, delayed now by 40 minutes.


----------



## eMacMan

Just finished round three of shoveling. This storm is KOd but the next is already on its way. The sun has just made what is at best a cameo appearance but enough melting to make the lane passable and escape possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Just finished round three of shoveling. This storm is KOd but the next is already on its way. The sun has just made what is at best a cameo appearance but enough melting to make the lane passable and escape possible.


I know well of these "three round" battles with snow, Bob. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Our snow is falling at the rate of one cm per hour according to our radar. Spring has disappeared:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our snow is falling at the rate of one cm per hour according to our radar.


How many more hours will the snow fall? Does look nice, however. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How many more hours will the snow fall? Bonne chance, mon ami.


By the looks of the radar, it will be a while, but lessening as it moves eastward over us. It is about 450 km in diameter. (Edson to the west of Edmonton is 200 km away.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> By the looks of the radar, it will be a while, but lessening as it moves eastward over us. It is about 450 km in diameter. (Edson to the west of Edmonton is 200 km away.)


Pray you don't get the green turning to yellow or orange.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone............finished teaching for the day and had my dinner too.........now to relax


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. I have another hour or so of grading and then I too may relax.


----------



## javaqueen

I still have to clean the kitchen, but needed to check in here first


----------



## friend

Dear friends.

I hope ye are all well.
I apologize for my resent absent from the Shang.
Been rather busy with things here in Houston.

I would like to announce my engagement to the lovely Vonetta.
I proposed on the 17th of this at 11:53PM and she has eccepted
and given her yes. We will get married in Stockholm in August.  :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Dear friends.
> 
> I hope ye are all well.
> I apologize for my resent absent from the Shang.
> Been rather busy with things here in Houston.
> 
> I would like to announce my engagement to the lovely Vonetta.
> I proposed on the 17th of this at 11:53PM and she has eccepted
> and given her yes. We will get married in Stockholm in August.  :love2:


Mazel tov, Caman. So glad to hear this news. Keep us informed as to the joyous events of the day. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess with Caman's great news, and the fact that I am finally done grading for the night, I shall pack it in. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Congratulations Caman! 
That's great news!
(and I see the luck of the Irish has come through!)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Congratulations Caman!
> That's great news!
> (and I see the luck of the Irish has come through!)


Interesting. I was thinking of the same thing when he mentioned the 17th. Guess great minds do think alike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine breakfast shall await you when you rise to face the new day. I have a conference here in St.John's re bilingual adult literacy that I want to attend. See you all after lunch.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, great news Camán, congrats! Men can indeed multi-taks and today's SAP video proves it.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone.....congratulations Caman


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. We should be preparing now for two weddings -- Sonal's and Caman's. Luckily, the Doxie Catering Company, an affiliate of The Cafe Chez Marc, does a great job.


----------



## SINC

We awoke to quite a surprise this morning:










The snow fairy had paid us a visit. While we suspect it involved our neighbours on both sides, all 250 feet of sidewalk and two double driveways had been shovelled overnight or early this morning.

I suspect they heard of Ann's fall again this past Wednesday, for the third time since December. She re-injured the same hip, knee and wrist as the falls in December and February. This time she slipped on the ice at a friend's house across the city when leaving after taking coffee and doughnuts to the couple and came home covered in mud. 

I'm not sure what I am going to do with her. She insists on going about her business as normal, but I worry she may break something if she continues to fall.

The husband is 80 and in a hospital bed in his living room due to no rooms available for long term care in Alberta and his wife (76) looks after him. He is bedridden and requires a lift to get him into and out of the bed, into a chair or commode. A continuing care nurse visits every other day to bathe him and check on his tubes, etc.

Ann assists the wife in his care a couple of times a week as her nursing background is welcome there.


----------



## Sonal

Don, do you think Ann might find it easier to wear shoes with ice cleats? (Hikers user them.) They might help her where it's slippery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We awoke to quite a surprise this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snow fairy had paid us a visit. While we suspect it involved our neighbours on both sides, all 250 feet of sidewalk and two double driveways had been shovelled overnight or early this morning.
> 
> I suspect they heard of Ann's fall again this past Wednesday, for the third time since December. She re-injured the same hip, knee and wrist as the falls in December and February. This time she slipped on the ice at a friend's house across the city when leaving after taking coffee and doughnuts to the couple and came home covered in mud.
> 
> I'm not sure what I am going to do with her. She insists on going about her business as normal, but I worry she may break something if she continues to fall.
> 
> The husband is 80 and in a hospital bed in his living room due to no rooms available for long term care in Alberta and his wife (76) looks after him. He is bedridden and requires a lift to get him into and out of the bed, into a chair or commode. A continuing care nurse visits every other day to bathe him and check on his tubes, etc.
> 
> Ann assists the wife in his care a couple of times a week as her nursing background is welcome there.


I know that when I help out my neighbors with their driveways using the snowblower, I am fully clothed. Of course, I can only imagine what a snow fairy would look like in your -40C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Don, do you think Ann might find it easier to wear shoes with ice cleats? (Hikers user them.) They might help her where it's slippery.


My neighbor, who is an avid jogger, wears those, Sonal. So does her 77 year old mom.


----------



## MLeh

Don: I would highly recommend getting Ann a pair of shoes or boots from Mark's with 'Tarantula' grip on the bottom. I have this on my work boots and they really help on ice. 

Obviously she wouldn't need them to be safety boots, but I've been using these for years and highly recommend them. I believe Marks have the same grip stuff on shoes and lightweight boots, but you have to look for 'Tarantula' specifically, as not all of them have it.


----------



## SINC

Sonal, the ice cleats are a good idea, but I suspect the falling is more due to her bum right knee. It gives out and down she goes. I will suggest it and we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sonal, the ice cleats are a good idea, but I suspect the falling is more due to her bum right knee. It gives out and down she goes. I will suggest it and we shall see.


Don, my left knee would give out like that, usually when I was walking down the stairs. My doctor suggest getting a knee brace at Shoppers Drug Mart, the ones with a hole where the knee cap is located. It supported my knee quite well.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM High Tea is now being served in The Cafe Chez Marc, if anyone is interested.


----------



## javaqueen

mmmmm I am a bit later than 4pm but is there any tea left??


----------



## Sonal

If there isn't, Kim, you and I can share a fresh pot.


----------



## tilt

Caman, congratulations!!!!!!!!

Friday evening at last!

Am reading Zen and the Art... again. Just finished the Hungry Games series. I heard two days ago that it is aimed at the same demographic that reads/watches Twilight, but it certainly does not read like it is aimed at that crowd!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Don: I would highly recommend getting Ann a pair of shoes or boots from Mark's with 'Tarantula' grip on the bottom. I have this on my work boots and they really help on ice.
> 
> Obviously she wouldn't need them to be safety boots, but I've been using these for years and highly recommend them. I believe Marks have the same grip stuff on shoes and lightweight boots, but you have to look for 'Tarantula' specifically, as not all of them have it.


Thanks Elaine, I will get her up to Mark's and get a pair. I have to do something.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> mmmmm I am a bit later than 4pm but is there any tea left??





Sonal said:


> If there isn't, Kim, you and I can share a fresh pot.


Time for a fresh pot of tea. How about 8PM High Tea????


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Caman, congratulations!!!!!!!!
> 
> Friday evening at last!
> 
> Am reading Zen and the Art... again. Just finished the Hungry Games series. I heard two days ago that it is aimed at the same demographic that reads/watches Twilight, but it certainly does not read like it is aimed at that crowd!
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. It has been ages since I read "Zen and the Art .........". Those were the days.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang! 
I hope all are having a fine day today!


----------



## SINC

Back from the eye doc and the infection did not clear. Now I have another prescription for a gel type drop to use for another week. He says this is the toughest infection to cure he has ever seen. Sigh. Another whole week of drops and cleaning.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang!
> I hope all are having a fine day today!


Evening, Kim. Just got through your letter. Great pics of the crew.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back from the eye doc and the infection did not clear. Now I have another prescription for a gel type drop to use for another week. He says this is the toughest infection to cure he has ever seen. Sigh. Another whole week of drops and cleaning.


Good luck with this new prescription, Don. Does the doctor know why it is not getting better with the current prescription?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. Just got through your letter. Great pics of the crew.


Thanks. Sadly, none are from Kacey's camera.

Don- I hope this new prescription gel finally does the trick. (Without any side effects.)


----------



## SINC

He thinks I have a super immune system. Four antibiotics and four failures.  Either that or it is a super bug.


----------



## KC4

Class afloat article in Bermudian online news:
Sørlandet's young crew taken out of their comfort zone - Bermuda Sun News ... Beyond the Headlines - Bermuda

Now they are away, heading across the Atlantic towards the Azores. It will be their longest straight sail yet this year.


----------



## javaqueen

tea with my friends is a great time for sure








had spaghetti for dinner tonight, I love my pasta


----------



## javaqueen

Don I hope that this round of antibiotics cures your infection


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks. Sadly, none are from Kacey's camera.
> 
> Don- I hope this new prescription gel finally does the trick. (Without any side effects.)


Well, still great pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> tea with my friends is a great time for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had spaghetti for dinner tonight, I love my pasta


Good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> He thinks I have a super immune system. Four antibiotics and four failures.  Either that or it is a super bug.


Interesting. Hopefully, this new antibiotic will do the trick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. It has been ages since I read "Zen and the Art .........". Those were the days.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Yeah, I like re-reading books. Wonder how may of us do.

And as for life, it's never a question of how it treats me Marc, it had better treat me well. It's more a question of how I treat it - and I do not always treat it well.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Yeah, I like re-reading books. Wonder how may of us do.
> 
> And as for life, it's never a question of how it treats me Marc, it had better treat me well. It's more a question of how I treat it - and I do not always treat it well.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I like to read, re-read and re-re-read various books. Always get some new insights upon the readings.

Well, in the final analysis, how Life treats us and how we treat it are two different matters. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got up a bit early to shovel a path for the doxies out back. Received a few inches of cold snow overnight, but with strong winds, there was drifting. So, they have now been fed and let out twice, so it is time to prepare our breakfast and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Yeah, I like re-reading books. Wonder how may of us do.


Count me among those who do Mohan. Most recent re-read was the classic Robinson Crusoe.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee does sound good. SAP is up with a video about the friendship between a cat and an owl, a pic to ponder of how a woman is driving and a guy on welfare who wants a job.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Count me among those who do Mohan. Most recent re-read was the classic Robinson Crusoe.


Interesting, Don. Just before Stephen left to go back to TO, he asked if I had ever read RC. I say yes, way back when. He went to Chapters to get a copy, and I told him to keep it because I wanted to reread it someday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee does sound good. SAP is up with a video about the friendship between a cat and an owl, a pic to ponder of how a woman is driving and a guy on welfare who wants a job.


Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee. How is your eye this morning?


----------



## SINC

Marc, my eye is better this morning after just one treatment. Here's hoping this one does the trick.

On another note, Tao is again walking on all four legs again. Crystal bought an herbal treatment called Recovery SA and he has been taking it for a week now. Amazing progress for what the vet said was a totally stripped ligament.

You can read about it here:

Recovery SA - Natural Medicine For Pain Relief in Dogs


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, my eye is better this morning after just one treatment. Here's hoping this one does the trick.
> 
> On another note, Tao is again walking on all four legs again. Crystal bought an herbal treatment called Recovery SA and he has been taking it for a week now. Amazing progress for what the vet said was a totally stripped ligament.
> 
> You can read about it here:
> 
> Recovery SA - Natural Medicine For Pain Relief in Dogs


Good to hear, Don. Interesting, someone who owns one of our doxies, and who raises horses, mentioned Recovery SA for Abby, since she uses it for her horses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, two more posts and we hit 80,000. How shall we celebrate???


----------



## Sonal

With tea and doxies?

How else does one celebrate in Shangri-la?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> With tea and doxies?
> 
> How else does one celebrate in Shangri-la?


Excellent choice, Sonal. Very appropriate. :clap:

How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Excellent choice, Sonal. Very appropriate. :clap:
> 
> How are you today?


Extremely healthy, apparently.  (I just posted a thread about an issue I'm having with my doctor.)

How are you, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Extremely healthy, apparently.  (I just posted a thread about an issue I'm having with my doctor.)
> 
> How are you, Marc?


I have my first cold of the year. Nothing much, not the flu, just a head cold. Deborah is going to make some homemade soup for me today. :clap::love2:


----------



## groovetube

well our ottawa trip is postponed til next weekend. we both came down with the flu, and you can't visit a trauma patient with the flu. Bah.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well our ottawa trip is postponed til next weekend. we both came down with the flu, and you can't visit a trauma patient with the flu. Bah.


Sorry to hear of this situation, Tim.


----------



## groovetube

it happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> it happens.


All too true. Hopefully, she shall be in better shape next week. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon everyone, just sitting down to some coffee after searching high and low for a cabinet for the bathroom renovations being done, with no luck today.................need to regroup and rethink the possibilities

Mohan, I love to re-read my books and do it all the time, currently reading Jane Austin, Emma

Don, so glad that your eye is feeling better..............hoping that this round of antibiotics does the trick and *woohoo* about Tao walking on all fours  so happy to hear that

Sonal, tea and doxies is a great way to celebrate for sure 

Marc, hope that your cold stays as just a cold and that it doesn't develop any further.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. It's just a cold. Happens usually during winter when I am out a great deal shoveling snow, but I was lucky this year -- just one cold. 

Good luck with your renos. Kitchens and bathrooms are the best in terms of resale value.


----------



## javaqueen

we are finishing the kitchen - down to choosing paint colours and sanding the drywall mud, etc. and now with the bathroom being done I will soon have the house of my dreams


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> we are finishing the kitchen - down to choosing paint colours and sanding the drywall mud, etc. and now with the bathroom being done I will soon have the house of my dreams


Good luck, Kim. I guess you shall not be moving soon then. Kudos.


----------



## javaqueen

this is the house that I teach piano out of and quite a few of my students are kids from the neighbourhood who walk to their lessons, moving is not in the foreseeable future. So renovations are being done to make the house a nicer fit and more updated  it is looking great and I am very pleased.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> this is the house that I teach piano out of and quite a few of my students are kids from the neighbourhood who walk to their lessons, moving is not in the foreseeable future. So renovations are being done to make the house a nicer fit and more updated  it is looking great and I am very pleased.


Good to know, Kim.


----------



## tilt

Nice to know that there are others who find pleasure again in books already read.

Marc, my sympathies re. the cold. It's funny how something so small can be so debilitating! When I get a cold I turn into a complete whining baby!

My wife and I went furniture shopping today because the current sofa set we have is sagging because part of the frame broke. Trouble is, anything I find comfortable is extremely expensive, and anything I find affordable is not comfortable. I have the same issue with clothes, shoes and cars. Why do I have expensive needs and not the wherewithal?

I wonder if re-upholstering what I have would be worthwhile. Can they repair the frame and re-upholster? Would that be expensive? Does anyone know people who are reliable and do this?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Nice to know that there are others who find pleasure again in books already read.
> 
> Marc, my sympathies re. the cold. It's funny how something so small can be so debilitating! When I get a cold I turn into a complete whining baby!
> 
> My wife and I went furniture shopping today because the current sofa set we have is sagging because part of the frame broke. Trouble is, anything I find comfortable is extremely expensive, and anything I find affordable is not comfortable. I have the same issue with clothes, shoes and cars. Why do I have expensive needs and not the wherewithal?
> 
> I wonder if re-upholstering what I have would be worthwhile. Can they repair the frame and re-upholster? Would that be expensive? Does anyone know people who are reliable and do this?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, Mohan. It is no big deal. Deborah and I are going to go to a neighbor's house for a drink in a little while, so I am not on death's doorstep. I think that my going to the gym 4-5 times a week, and eating better has helped my health.

Good luck with furniture shopping.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Marc - Sorry about the cold. You know that it's not good for you to work out (at least strenuously) while suffering with a cold, right? It will prolong the agony, plus not be a very comfortable workout. Stretching and mild strength work is OK. 

Don - Glad to hear the new medication is seemed to work. Keep an eye on it would ya? 

Mohan - I know exactly the situation - whether it's clothes shopping or home shopping and everything in between. Why my all the nicely designed stuff be so expensive? Why is all of the easily affordable so poorly designed? That's what copy-cats are good for, aren''t they? To copy the good design and make it cheaper? Hmmph. Doesn't seem to be happening around here. 

Kim- At least with renos you can design it the way you want it and the only limitations are space and of course, possibly budget. Good luck with finding the right cabinet.


----------



## javaqueen

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Marc - Sorry about the cold. You know that it's not good for you to work out (at least strenuously) while suffering with a cold, right? It will prolong the agony, plus not be a very comfortable workout. Stretching and mild strength work is OK.
> 
> Don - Glad to hear the new medication is seemed to work. Keep an eye on it would ya?
> 
> Mohan - I know exactly the situation - whether it's clothes shopping or home shopping and everything in between. Why my all the nicely designed stuff be so expensive? Why is all of the easily affordable so poorly designed? That's what copy-cats are good for, aren''t they? To copy the good design and make it cheaper? Hmmph. Doesn't seem to be happening around here.
> 
> Kim- At least with renos you can design it the way you want it and the only limitations are space and of course, possibly budget. Good luck with finding the right cabinet.


I really like this house and I am glad that we are fixing it so that it suits my needs and more importantly my taste...........5 years ago I chose this house because I loved the layout and now I am getting the set up the way that I want it to be


----------



## eMacMan

Mohan

Had a nice solid sofa a while back that needed reupholstering. Trouble was that the cost exceeded the cost of a good quality new one and that was starting with a very good solid frame. Bottom line, I was barely able to give it away.

OTH if you were starting with a solid frame, as a DIY reupholstering can be rewarding.


----------



## tilt

Heheheh Emacman, DIY unfortunately is not in my vocabulary. I am completely useless when it comes to any kind of handiwork. I belong to the PAG school. Thanks for the info re. re-upholstering costs.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Marc - Sorry about the cold. You know that it's not good for you to work out (at least strenuously) while suffering with a cold, right? It will prolong the agony, plus not be a very comfortable workout. Stretching and mild strength work is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, I have not been to the gym for the past five days, since I could not really breath enough to do strenuous exercise.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Heheheh Emacman, DIY unfortunately is not in my vocabulary. I am completely useless when it comes to any kind of handiwork. I belong to the PAG school. Thanks for the info re. re-upholstering costs.
> 
> Cheers


I am with you, Mohan. I can't do these sorts of things, so I do what I am able to do well -- teach -- to earn the money to pay people who can do what they know how to do well. It's a win-win situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to pull the pin and call it a night. With no Caman about these days, I shall have Sunday Brunch up and ready for you all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early to make Sunday Brunch, so maybe I shall wait a bit and make it as you rise to face this new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Another sunny day for us here and a fine day to watch the final round of the Arnold Palmer tourney that Tiger Woods is leading. He seems to have recovered some of his old form this week and it will be interesting to see if he can hang on in today's final.

SAP has gone to the dogs today with a video back by readers request, "Two Dogs Dining" is so well done it's worth another look. Also a dog looking for his tennis ball in a most unlikely location.


----------



## MLeh

tilt said:


> Heheheh Emacman, DIY unfortunately is not in my vocabulary. I am completely useless when it comes to any kind of handiwork. I belong to the PAG school. Thanks for the info re. re-upholstering costs.
> 
> Cheers


We looked into re-upholstering a really high quality (Kant-Sag) sofa that we got from my parents. Hardwood frame. They just don't make them this way anymore. The cost of re-upholstering was more than the cost of a brand new Natuzzi! (Although the Natuzzis are now made in China, so ... buyer beware.)


----------



## Sonal

eMacMan said:


> Mohan
> 
> Had a nice solid sofa a while back that needed reupholstering. Trouble was that the cost exceeded the cost of a good quality new one and that was starting with a very good solid frame. Bottom line, I was barely able to give it away.
> 
> OTH if you were starting with a solid frame, as a DIY reupholstering can be rewarding.


It's why there are so many free or cheap sofas on craigslist. Expensive to buy, hard to move, expensive to re-upholster. Sofas are tough.

Similar dilemma here. I really like mine, but the cats have done a number on it. I keep thinking I will take on a DIY upholstery job on it one day, though lacking both a sewing machine and a staple gun makes that tricky. (Also, if I screw it up or it takes too long, I have no sofa.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Another sunny day for us here and a fine day to watch the final round of the Arnold Palmer tourney that Tiger Woods is leading. He seems to have recovered some of his old form this week and it will be interesting to see if he can hang on in today's final.
> 
> SAP has gone to the dogs today with a video back by readers request, "Two Dogs Dining" is so well done it's worth another look. Also a dog looking for his tennis ball in a most unlikely location.


Morning, Don. Just got back from walking the dogs on a local golf course. Frozen greens and fairways, and snow all over. Still, the doxies loved the run.

Will check out SAP once I make some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's why there are so many free or cheap sofas on craigslist. Expensive to buy, hard to move, expensive to re-upholster. Sofas are tough.
> 
> Similar dilemma here. I really like mine, but the cats have done a number on it. I keep thinking I will take on a DIY upholstery job on it one day, though lacking both a sewing machine and a staple gun makes that tricky. (Also, if I screw it up or it takes too long, I have no sofa.)


Morning, Sonal. Our doxies don't scratch our sofa, but they love to lie on the back cushions, making theses cushions look like a camel. 

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thought this was cute. It is from a book entitled, 'Differentiating by Readiness' by Joni Turville & et. al. 

"Once upon a time there was a lovely young student named Golilocks. She was adventurous sort, so one day she went walking through the forest in search of a teacher.

As Goldilocks rounded a bend in the path, she came into a bright clearing in the forest. She was excited to find a teacher presenting a lesson that at first cpatured her attention. Goldilocks tried to stay engaged and learn, but she became frustrated as it was just too difficult. She sighed, waved goodbye to the first teacher, and continued on her way.

Goldilocks walked a bit longer and ambled up a hill where she found herself in a wide, flower-filled pasture. There a second teacher sat, seemingly waiting just for her. This teacher began her lesson, but Goldilocks soon became bored because it was just too easy. She waved goodbye to the second teacher , and once agin went on her way.

Trudging through the forest more slowly now and less joyfully, she came across a magnificient meadow that was not only amazingly colorful but fragrant as well. There stood yet another teacher. The teacher began the lesson, and Golilocks was entralled! The lesson wasn't too hard! It wasn't too easy! It was just right!

(Something to be said for tiered instruction - creating the 'just right' learning task.)"


----------



## javaqueen

morning my friends, off looking at cabinets for our bathroom renovation again today, hope to stop back in when we arrive home.......enjoy your day


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Good luck with your cabinet search.


----------



## BigDL

Morning all. Brunch is lovely today, my thanks to all who have contributed.

Re-upholster or not to re-upholster, that is the struggle. 

We have a chesterfield that my wife desires to re-upholster, but that chesterfield design is a vicious devil. It attacks the toes of the naive as a result of the placement of a centre leg.

I am sure I have broken (a) bones as a result of the attacks from that devil. Family and guests have also stubbed their toes on that centre leg, all the while that chesterfield gleefully gloats, when an individual is hopping on one foot holding their wounded foot.

The debate continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, even after seeing it for about the fifth time, I still get a laugh from the "Two Dogs Dining" clip.  Have you heard this clip with the British accents??? That is a real scream.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

Dana - I used to have a bed like your evil chesterfield. It had a sharp piece of angle iron placed as a support right in the middle of the box frame, exactly where I would approach to get into bed. At least there was a convenient place to collapse in pain. 

Kim - Good luck with your cabinet search.. I'm searching for a whole house later today. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Dana and Kim. How are you folks today?

Dana, saw the video of the flooding in NB. What a tragedy.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana and Kim. How are you folks today?


I'm doing well today, thanks Marc. How are you doing? Feeling any better?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm doing well today, thanks Marc. How are you doing? Feeling any better?


Feeling a bit better, Kim, although the outing we took with our dogs to a local golf course really tired me out. Luckily, the cold is a head cold, since when it gets to my chest is when I have to worry. Still, it's just a cold and will either be gone in a week or seven days. We shall see. Thanks for asking.

I see from another thread that you are off for yoga. What kind? My wife explained the various differences in the kinds of yoga.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM here in St.John's. Thus, the start of High Tea is again upon us. Anyone interested in some tea and scones now ........... or when it is 4PM where you are currently located?


----------



## SINC

Marc, here is an interesting read I came across while doing some research on Amelia Earhart:

Betty's Notebook


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Dana and Kim. How are you folks today?
> 
> Dana, saw the video of the flooding in NB. What a tragedy.


Thankfully for the folks in our area, the Saint John River Valley is on the other side of the province and Perth Andover would be about as diametrically opposed to my location as possible.

The excitement for today in my area of NB was on the banks of the Petitcodiac River. A fire in the Riverview Marsh at the Outhouse Point area (Outhouse is a reference to a person not an object for those with inquiring minds) across the river from Champlain Mall.

The fire spread quickly in the dry vegetation. Thankfully today the winds were slight and the fire department responded quickly extinguishing the flames. The only damage seems to be to habitat of the healthy eco-system that lives in the marsh.

Trusting, with the rain and/or snow in the forecast for this evening and into tomorrow, the flames shall remain abated from today's outbreak.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, here is an interesting read I came across while doing some research on Amelia Earhart:
> 
> Betty's Notebook


Very interesting, Don. Merci.

How is your eye today?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Thankfully for the folks in our area, the Saint John River Valley is on the other side of the province and Perth Andover would be about as diametrically opposed to my location as possible.
> 
> The excitement for today in my area of NB was on the banks of the Petitcodiac River. A fire in the Riverview Marsh at the Outhouse Point area (Outhouse is a reference to a person not an object for those with inquiring minds) across the river from Champlain Mall.
> 
> The fire spread quickly in the dry vegetation. Thankfully today the winds were slight and the fire department responded quickly extinguishing the flames. The only damage seems to be to habitat of the healthy eco-system that lives in the marsh.
> 
> Trusting, with the rain and/or snow in the forecast for this evening and into tomorrow, the flames shall remain abated from today's outbreak.


Dana, I saw pictures of this fire on The Weather Network's web site. A few spots that face southwest here in NL are free from snow, but that will be rectified by Monday night or Tuesday morning's snowfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I drove up to Signal Hill to see the ice pan just outside of St.John's Harbor, and the ice pack that is slowly headed our way. Until the ice pack it pushed further away from us, we will have cold temps throughout the day. Sort of like standing in front of an large open freezer even on a warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a beautiful crescent moon in the western sky, with Jupiter to the lower left of the moon and Venus high above the two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

goodnight Marc, chat more tomorrow


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Feeling a bit better, Kim, although the outing we took with our dogs to a local golf course really tired me out. Luckily, the cold is a head cold, since when it gets to my chest is when I have to worry. Still, it's just a cold and will either be gone in a week or seven days. We shall see. Thanks for asking.
> 
> I see from another thread that you are off for yoga. What kind? My wife explained the various differences in the kinds of yoga.


Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better. I know, personally, of the kind of trouble one can get into when a cold hits the lungs. It's a whole other game. I hope you continue to improve at a rapid pace.

The yoga class I attend is mixed types, but mainly ashtanga in discipline. Are you familiar with that?


----------



## tilt

MLeh said:


> We looked into re-upholstering a really high quality (Kant-Sag) sofa that we got from my parents. Hardwood frame. They just don't make them this way anymore. The cost of re-upholstering was more than the cost of a brand new Natuzzi! (Although the Natuzzis are now made in China, so ... buyer beware.)


You're right! I checked the price of getting my existing sofas reupholstered and it is certainly cheaper to buy a new one!

BTW, today we found one that is absolutely perfect, and cheap! Just $699 per 3 piece sofa and it is also a recliner and we found it (of all places) at Sears!

Trouble is, I am not sure it can be brought in through our doors!!!!!!!! Talk about first-world problems! 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Guess I shall have to make breakfast once again for us all. Do I miss Caman? You betcha. Still, we shall have a fine meal nonetheless to start us all on our way. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better. I know, personally, of the kind of trouble one can get into when a cold hits the lungs. It's a whole other game. I hope you continue to improve at a rapid pace.
> 
> The yoga class I attend is mixed types, but mainly ashtanga in discipline. Are you familiar with that?


Kim, I think that this is the form of yoga Deborah has done in the past. She spoke of a breathing style that is systematic and body movements that are maintained in some form of alignment. She seemed to like it. I would like to start Tai Chi once again.


----------



## BigDL

Morning Marc, I'd be pleased to give you a hand with breakfast. Tai Chi I'm so sure about. 

I managed to under estimate the effort required for yoga. Back in the day (maybe in the middle 70's) I strained muscle in my upper back and neck doing an advanced pose way too soon. Looked to easy to be of any value as an exercise, I thought in my naive youth


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Morning Marc, I'd be pleased to give you a hand with breakfast. Tai Chi I'm so sure about.
> 
> I managed to under estimate the effort required for yoga. Back in the day (maybe in the middle 70's) I strained muscle in my upper back and neck doing an advanced pose way too soon. Looked to easy to be of any value as an exercise, I thought in my naive youth


Morning, Dana. I am not as flexible as I once was, so I leave yoga to my wife. I would like to go back and try to learn the basic Tai Chi movements once again. We shall see.

How are you this fine sunny morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Dana, Tai Chi eh? Isn't that dancing like no one is watching, but in slow motion? 

SAP is up for the day with the flowers of Portugal. a very close call for a photographer and the Dubai Fountain tribute to Whitney Houston.

Now it's back to work for me, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Canada - News - MSN CA

Kim, you might like this clip. Teaching dogs the piano keyboard. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Dana, Tai Chi eh? Isn't that dancing like no one is watching, but in slow motion?
> 
> SAP is up for the day with the flowers of Portugal. a very close call for a photographer and the Dubai Fountain tribute to Whitney Houston.
> 
> Now it's back to work for me, later . . .


No, Tai Chi is not like dancing, Don. You are thinking of the Wu/Hao style of Tai Chi. 

I like the t'ai chi Sun style. Sun style t'ai chi is well known for its smooth, flowing movements which omit the more physically vigorous crouching and leaping of some other styles. The footwork of Sun style is unique, when one foot advances or retreats the other follows. It also uses an open palm throughout the entirety of its main form 

Tai Chi for Beginners - YouTube


----------



## SINC

I thought some here might like this cartoon I found:


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> *Video - Canada - News - MSN CA
> 
> Kim, you might like this clip. Teaching dogs the piano keyboard. Amazing.


that is definitely an amazing clip Marc, thanks for sharing.

Good morning my friends, I am starting "aqua bootcamp" this morning  very excited about it 

hope that you are all having a great morning so far and will chat more later


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Marc, you might recall I used to do Tai Chi. I miss it very much.


----------



## javaqueen

Don, the cartoon is quite cute and I hope that my dogs will greet me like that one day


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that is definitely an amazing clip Marc, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Good morning my friends, I am starting "aqua bootcamp" this morning  very excited about it
> 
> hope that you are all having a great morning so far and will chat more later


Yes, it was an amazing clip, Kim. Doxies could never do that with a keyboard.

Good luck with your "aqua bootcamp". I saw aqua zumba when I was in the pool for my arthritic knees ........... amazing movements in the water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Marc, you might recall I used to do Tai Chi. I miss it very much.


Morning, Sonal. I too miss it, but now that I am able to do more with my knees without cortisone shots, I figuure that I would start again. Tai chi helps cut pain of knee arthritis: study | Reuters

How is your writing coming along these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I thought some here might like this cartoon I found:


Sweet ........... and very true .......... I hope. We shall see. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent about an hour in the gym this morning. Really tough getting going after being sick for a week. I ache but will have to keep at it to get to the point where I can go go go without being so pooped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM here in St.John's, but we could also serve ice tea complete with ice from either the snow and ice pellets that shall be falling soon, or some ice berg bit. Your choice as to the temp of the tea and the time you would like it served.


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon Marc, 4pm high tea sounds nice to me.......first time at aqua boot camp this morning and while I was able to keep going, had a bit of difficulty doing everything that we were supposed to  but next week might/should be a bit easier


----------



## Sonal

Hot tea for me. Temperatures dropped to 4C with a windchill of -10C this morning. Last week we hit 28C. 

I'm back to sweaters and my winter coat.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> afternoon Marc, 4pm high tea sounds nice to me.......first time at aqua boot camp this morning and while I was able to keep going, had a bit of difficulty doing everything that we were supposed to  but next week might/should be a bit easier


Some freshly brewed tea coming right up, Kim. Good luck with this "aqua boot camp". Exactly what do you have to do in the pool?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hot tea for me. Temperatures dropped to 4C with a windchill of -10C this morning. Last week we hit 28C.
> 
> I'm back to sweaters and my winter coat.


Afternoon, Sonal. -10C in late March????  That is like -50C for us. So, some hot tea is the best thing for you right now. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Some freshly brewed tea coming right up, Kim. Good luck with this "aqua boot camp". Exactly what do you have to do in the pool?


jogging and running in one spot, floating and using your core muscles to keep yourself up and at the same time as you work your legs and your core (pilates style), basically it is like normal boot camp but with the resistance of water 

and thank you for the tea  went so well with my Kashi crackers


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> jogging and running in one spot, floating and using your core muscles to keep yourself up and at the same time as you work your legs and your core (pilates style), basically it is like normal boot camp but with the resistance of water
> 
> and thank you for the tea  went so well with my Kashi crackers


Interesting. I did an arthritis class in the water twice a week for a few months. We did low impact exercise as well as marching forwards, backwards, and sideways in the pool.


----------



## javaqueen

it is very hard to explain and even the instructor said that she will be mixing it up every week  

quite exciting to work out and not have my knees bothered


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> it is very hard to explain and even the instructor said that she will be mixing it up every week
> 
> quite exciting to work out and not have my knees bothered


I found that my knees ached after I got out of the pool. Still, I am finding that 45 minutes on the recumbant bike is low impact but good exercise for cardio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from shoveling off the driveway and the back deck of a mixture of snow, ice pellets and sleet. Only a few inches so far so best to get phase one over with before phase two when it would be deeper and heavier.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a mess outside. The snow has been covered by a couple of inches of ice pellets, and this mess is now covered by some ice. The doxies did not have too much trouble walking in it, but they are 8 inches off the ground. I, on the other hand, was walking like a drunken giraffe on roller blades. So, whatever will be tomorrow morning will be, for I am done shoveling/scraping/using a pick to cut through the ice. I don't like to use salt, but I may have to early in the morning or issue ice skates for anyone wanting to venture into my driveway. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Probably best to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

goodnight Marc, hoping that you don't have to walk like a drunken giraffe again tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> goodnight Marc, hoping that you don't have to walk like a drunken giraffe again tomorrow


Thank you for the kind thought, Kim. Actually, I was shocked when I got up at 6AM. I figured that I would have to hack away at ice or push away 4 inches of slush ...... but I went outside and while it was wet, there was no snow or ice. It got very foggy this morning with +6C temps and that melted all the mess from last night and early this morning. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have the time to make us a fine breakfast this morning. Of course, freshly brewed tea and coffee shall be there throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP fodder? Deborah is thrilled at this news.

Could eating chocolate make you thinner? – - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## BigDL

Morning Marc, coffee sounds lovely, as it is my favourite substance of abuse. I hope the health benefits are not over exaggerated.

How are things? 

Did Mother Nature provide all the snow/slush removal necessary. If so, time you caught a break.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Morning Marc, coffee sounds lovely, as it is my favourite substance of abuse. I hope the health benefits are not over exaggerated.
> 
> How are things?
> 
> Did Mother Nature provide all the snow/slush removal necessary. If so, time you caught a break.


Morning, Dana. Yes, coffee is the fruit of life .......... at least for me each morning.

Yes, we caught a break in terms of +6C was not expected. Sitting here listening to the fog horn bleeting at the mouth of the St.John's Harbor.

So, how are you today?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP fodder? Deborah is thrilled at this news.
> 
> Could eating chocolate make you thinner? – - CNN.com Blogs


Great find, merci Marc.

SAP today features an HD vide showing dogs doing what they do best when riding in a car. That is poking their noses out the window like all dogs do. A track crew gets soaked when a train rolls through a water filled underpass and a recipe for a meatloaf sandwich.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to have been of service. It is big news .............. except I am not a big eater of chocolate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to the gym now. Later, y'all ...........


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc.......coffee is definitely needed again this morning

morning DL, I agree coffee is my only substance of abuse


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don, I love the picture of the cake


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> morning Don, I love the picture of the cake


I am amazed at how many people love LEGO. I get more reaction to LEGO than any other pics I run. There are collectors of this stuff everywhere.


----------



## MLeh

Here's a nifty use of iPads. New iPad Act - Stockholm with Charlie Caper and Erik Rosales - from MIPIM in Cannes v 3 - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc.......coffee is definitely needed again this morning
> 
> morning DL, I agree coffee is my only substance of abuse


Same here, Kim. I have about 2-3 cups of coffee from about 6AM to 4PM. Then it is tea for me.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am amazed at how many people love LEGO. I get more reaction to LEGO than any other pics I run. There are collectors of this stuff everywhere.


I used to love playing with Stephen when he was playing with LEGO. I never had that sort of toy as a child and it is very interesting to just design things with the various pieces.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just returned home from the gym. It is an amazing +8.5C right now on my back deck. The fog is lifting and the rain has stopped. No sun, but nice to feel this sort of warmth.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Well into the fire again....pulled the trigger on the Bowmanville home and it is up for sale. Hoping to sell soon and do the big move to Windsor. How is everyone today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Well into the fire again....pulled the trigger on the Bowmanville home and it is up for sale. Hoping to sell soon and do the big move to Windsor. How is everyone today?


Afternoon, Rp. Kudos on the home sale. Good time to sell a home with prices on the rise.

How are you today? And how is Tovah and Maybelle?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, Kim. I have about 2-3 cups of coffee from about 6AM to 4PM. Then it is tea for me.
> 
> How are you today?


I drink coffee until about 6:30 and then I drink only water for the rest of the night......well sometimes a glass of wine will get in there too  

I am doing well, a bit sore from yesterday's workout but, not nearly as bad as I thought that I would be

How are you doing? And so nice on the weather that you are having today


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I drink coffee until about 6:30 and then I drink only water for the rest of the night......well sometimes a glass of wine will get in there too
> 
> I am doing well, a bit sore from yesterday's workout but, not nearly as bad as I thought that I would be
> 
> How are you doing? And so nice on the weather that you are having today


A bit sore as well, but I went to the gym for over an hour this morning, and as I get back into the swing of daily exercise, the soreness will go away.

Weather is fine, with light rain and +9C temps.


----------



## javaqueen

I belonged to a gym a while ago, now to get back into the swing of exercising regularly and then I will be fine as well. 

Students are beginning to arrive, chat more later my friend


----------



## KC4

MLeh said:


> Here's a nifty use of iPads. New iPad Act - Stockholm with Charlie Caper and Erik Rosales - from MIPIM in Cannes v 3 - YouTube


Cool - I wonder how many times they needed to rehearse that?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I am amazed at how many people love LEGO. I get more reaction to LEGO than any other pics I run. There are collectors of this stuff everywhere.


I love everything about Lego except the stepping on it part.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all. Well into the fire again....pulled the trigger on the Bowmanville home and it is up for sale. Hoping to sell soon and do the big move to Windsor. How is everyone today?


Good luck on the home sale Rp. 

We made an offer to buy one yesterday, but I don't think (after a round of counter-offers) that we are going to get close enough to do the deal. Cést la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I belonged to a gym a while ago, now to get back into the swing of exercising regularly and then I will be fine as well.
> 
> Students are beginning to arrive, chat more later my friend


I belong to our local Y and it's only a five minute drive or about a 20 minute walk if I want to walk there in the summertime. Once I get into a daily routine again, going 5 times a week for an hour or more is not too bad. There are a few men there that are in the same boat as me -- get back in shape now before retirement, strengthen the heart and lungs, and lose weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I love everything about Lego except the stepping on it part.


Ah, yes, stepping on a piece of LEGO in the capet at 1AM. I remember it well.

How are you today, Kim?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. With still no Caman, I shall be responsible for our last OtHD Breakfast for March 2012. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

good luck on getting in shape and getting healthy


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good luck on getting in shape and getting healthy


Amen to that, Sister Kim. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning here, so I shall make a nice OtHD Breakfast for us all. Firstly, however, the coffee must be made. Enjoy.


----------



## BigDL

Good morning Marc, coffee's great. What's on tap for your day?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good morning Marc, coffee's great. What's on tap for your day?


Morning, Dana. Coffee coming right up. Interested in some tea or coffee?

This morning I am going to finish my morning grading, take the doxies for a short walk and then go to the gym. Then, it's back to grading, cleaning up the house a bit and more grading. Then, it's getting a Thai stir fry with chicken and veggies ready for company tonight ............ and more grading.

What is on your plate today?


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, slept in a wee bit this morning so SAP was an hour late today. Can cows be happy? Apparently so and today's video would seem to support that theory.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, been on the go for a bit now and finally able to get here.......already taken youngest daughter to school, tidied the living room, played piano for an hour and about to make some pancakes with a blueberry coulis and some whipped creme fraiche - anyone interested? it will go very nicely with Marc's coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, been on the go for a bit now and finally able to get here.......already taken youngest daughter to school, tidied the living room, played piano for an hour and about to make some pancakes with a blueberry coulis and some whipped creme fraiche - anyone interested? it will go very nicely with Marc's coffee


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP after I shower, have some fresh coffee, look at Kim's pancakes and blueberry coulis and then sadly decline this treat.

Kim, after nearly two hours in the gym, that breakfast, while tempting, is going to put me further behind in losing weight. Sorry, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang! 

I hope all are well. 

I am taking my convalescing friend shopping today at the big import grocery store today. I always like to see (and taste and buy) the unusual wares and produce. Last time I came home with a bucket of lychee coconut jelly shots. 

No joy on the house purchase. Maybe next one.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good day Shang!
> 
> I hope all are well.
> 
> I am taking my convalescing friend shopping today at the big import grocery store today. I always like to see (and taste and buy) the unusual wares and produce. Last time I came home with a bucket of lychee coconut jelly shots.
> 
> No joy on the house purchase. Maybe next one.


Afternoon, Kim. A fine mitzvah. Hopefully, it shall bring you some good karma on your next offer of a home. Bonne chance, mon ami.

My sister-in-law just sold their home in Calgary. I was joking to my wife that maybe we should buy it since it would be an ideal place to raise doxies ............ until she told me of the selling price. XX)


----------



## eMacMan

Robins returned before last weeks big snows and now all the little guys are back as well. Perhaps the big April Fool's Day Blizzard will be coming early.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Robins returned before last weeks big snows and now all the little guys are back as well. Perhaps the big April Fool's Day Blizzard will be coming early.


Afternoon, Bob. The pic I took of what I thought might be a robin turned out to be correct. About a dozen wintered over here in St.John's and fed on the abundance of dog berries from the dog berry trees in my area. This is the earliest robins have been seen in this part of St.John's since well before I came here in 1977.

We are getting our big "April Fool's Day Blizzard" on April 2nd and 3rd. Early forecasts are for a total of 30+cm of snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Worked right past 4PM High Tea here, but I am able to still make it for 4PM High Tea in the GTA. Anyone interested?


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Dana. Coffee coming right up. Interested in some tea or coffee?
> 
> This morning I am going to finish my morning grading, take the doxies for a short walk and then go to the gym. Then, it's back to grading, cleaning up the house a bit and more grading. Then, it's getting a Thai stir fry with chicken and veggies ready for company tonight ............ and more grading.
> 
> What is on your plate today?


T'was off to my part-time job in the transportation industry (Armour) for the day. Of late the work has been spotty as traffic has been down. Things in the industry may be picking up (literally and figuratively) and would be an indicator of Atlantic Canada's businesses climate in general improving as well.

And a big how she goin', to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> T'was off to my part-time job in the transportation industry (Armour) for the day. Of late the work has been spotty as traffic has been down. Things in the industry may be picking up (literally and figuratively) and would be an indicator of Atlantic Canada's businesses climate in general improving as well.
> 
> And a big how she goin', to all.


Good to hear, Dana. Activity in NL is picking up in various sectors and down in others.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Time to take the doxies out, two at a time, into Churchill Park. 0C but there are clear skies and lots of stars and planets out tonight, along with a beautiful crescent moon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

sleep well mon ami....chat more tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a modest breakfast for us all this morning, as a prep for the goodies many of you will consume comes Easter Sunday. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would go great right about now. Sad to hear of the end of an era with the passing of Earl Scruggs, I always enjoyed him. Even our 40-something kids knew him from the Beverly Hillbillies show on TV. 

A tip on why you should learn how to spell in SAP's video this morning as well as a perpetual motion bulldog.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Don and Marc  

Definitely sad that Earl Scruggs has passed, an amazing musician for sure

hope you two have a great morning.....catch up later


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoo, Don and Kim. Yes, I always wanted to play the banjo but never had the ability, aptitude or opportunity. 

Spent three hours in two boring meetings. What a waste of my time. Now, for some fresh coffee.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all: As many of you have already noted, today is a sad day for banjo players with the passing of Earl Scruggs. It is not often that one's ability is noted as a style ... I'm sure Clapton, Knoffler and maybe even Richards will achieve this appellation, but Scruggs virtually invented what we call blue grass 3 finger picking. The banjo is an ancient instrument and he was one of the banner carriers for its place in the music world ... He will be sadly missed.

On a brighter note, I came across this clip of one of my favourite bands and thought I would share..... Little Feat - Oh Atlanta - 06/29/07 - YouTube enjoy


----------



## Rps

Also for your enjoyment: Bela Fleck, Earl Scruggs - Salty Dog - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all: As many of you have already noted, today is a sad day for banjo players with the passing of Earl Scruggs. It is not often that one's ability is noted as a style ... I'm sure Clapton, Knoffler and maybe even Richards will achieve this appellation, but Scruggs virtually invented what we call blue grass 3 finger picking. The banjo is an ancient instrument and he was one of the banner carriers for its place in the music world ... He will be sadly missed.
> 
> On a brighter note, I came across this clip of one of my favourite bands and thought I would share..... Little Feat - Oh Atlanta - 06/29/07 - YouTube enjoy


Afternoon, Rp. How are you today?

Love that "Georgia sun on Peachtree". Great clip.


----------



## Rps

Hello Marc, we are all well. We've been very busy getting the house ready for sale. I don't think there are enough hours in the day. Hopefully we can get a quick sale so we can get back to normal. And you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello Marc, we are all well. We've been very busy getting the house ready for sale. I don't think there are enough hours in the day. Hopefully we can get a quick sale so we can get back to normal. And you?


Doing well, Rp. Final two weeks of the semester, so things are hectic.

Good luck with the house sale.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Hope all are well here. 

I'm doing fine (cause I know someone would otherwise ask, likely Marc, thanks). 

I'm having fun playfully trash talkin' in another thread (the thread was getting too serious) - that'll get me primed for my own boxing training session later today. My trainer has started to swing back and will hit me if I don't get out of the way in time. 

Must keep my eyes on the gloves at all times. Must keep my eyes on the gloves at all times. Must keep...


Off for a quick check of SAP and then I'm off!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Hope all are well here.
> 
> I'm doing fine (cause I know someone would otherwise ask, likely Marc, thanks).
> 
> I'm having fun playfully trash talkin' in another thread (the thread was getting too serious) - that'll get me primed for my own boxing training session later today. My trainer has started to swing back and will hit me if I don't get out of the way in time.
> 
> Must keep my eyes on the gloves at all times. Must keep my eyes on the gloves at all times. Must keep...
> 
> 
> Off for a quick check of SAP and then I'm off!


Moi ............ ask you how you are today??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to get up early to prepare our last TGIF Breakfast of the month of March for us all. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone  finally able to relax for the night hope to see you all tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone  finally able to relax for the night hope to see you all tomorrow


Evening, Kim ............. morning, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare a fine TGIF Breakfast for us this morning before I get into my grading and then go to the gym. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc...........I don't teach on Friday's so have a 3 day weekend almost every week  unless of course I am doing make up lessons or preparing for exams, not until August this time though. Hope that you are having a great day today so far


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc...........I don't teach on Friday's so have a 3 day weekend almost every week  unless of course I am doing make up lessons or preparing for exams, not until August this time though. Hope that you are having a great day today so far


Morning, Kim. Good for you. I teach online everyday so as to spread out my workload every day of the week. It is easier on my eyes and easier to do things I want to do (e.g., just got back from the gym) ............ and things I don't want to do (e.g., shovel from 30-45cm of windblown fresh snow from tonight to Sunday morning).

Enjoy your weekend. Care for some fresh coffee?


----------



## javaqueen

coffee is perfect and I can understand about spreading it out over the 5 days.........more difficult when you are teaching in your home though, need some time for just the family here


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> coffee is perfect and I can understand about spreading it out over the 5 days.........more difficult when you are teaching in your home though, need some time for just the family here


Coffee coming right up, Kim. 

I spread my work out over 7 days, since weekends are the days that most teachers, who make up most of my students, post their comments and answers. Thus, I go 7 days a week but this too is easier on my eyes and schedule.


----------



## javaqueen

ahh, 7 days would be better for that, not as much time spent at the computer for sure.

Thanks for the coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> ahh, 7 days would be better for that, not as much time spent at the computer for sure.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee


True. It gives me the time in between that I might not have if I taught 3-4 courses on-campus. In the summer, I am able to teach from home out on my back deck.


----------



## javaqueen

and don't forget going to the gym........found a smilie for you


----------



## SINC

It would seem Marc and I are much the same in that I work five to six hours daily, 7 days a week to keep SAP updated and current. And speaking of SAP, do NOT miss today's video about Fiona, a rescue dog whose life was changed. Careful while you're watching it though, someone was peeling onions when I watched.


----------



## javaqueen

I enjoy teaching all my students over 4 days, gives me 3 days to get the house clean and cook up a storm


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Kim(s) and all. Still getting the house ready for sale. We have a chance for snow today....have not seen any for three months.
Sitting down to a cup of house blend,but today I will be getting my WMBB and some Butter Toffee coffee..mmmmmmmmmmmm

Marc am starting my Lit Review........................ Yeah I know first snow then this. I also applied for that on line mag job .... Taken your advice.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> and don't forget going to the gym........found a smilie for you


Cute. I don't do push ups, however ............... I have hated them since high school.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It would seem Marc and I are much the same in that I work five to six hours daily, 7 days a week to keep SAP updated and current. And speaking of SAP, do NOT miss today's video about Fiona, a rescue dog whose life was changed. Careful while you're watching it though, someone was peeling onions when I watched.


Afternoon, Don. No onion peeling here ........... just genuine tears. 

We are getting a three-year old rescue doxie on Wed. His owner was a breeder in Delaware who died suddenly. Her husband, who is 82, could not care for all of the dogs. So, a breeder in Chicago is picking up five of the doxies, keeping four and sending us one. He is distantly related to Rootie, our very first doxie who died suddently in 2006, and Jack, who died suddenly this past Christmas. So, we may or may not be using him for breeding. Still, we are mainly giving him a loving home. We shall see.

Still, it was so good to see that someone could restore Fiona's eyesight in one eye and that someone adopted her. :-love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Kim(s) and all. Still getting the house ready for sale. We have a chance for snow today....have not seen any for three months.
> Sitting down to a cup of house blend,but today I will be getting my WMBB and some Butter Toffee coffee..mmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Marc am starting my Lit Review........................ Yeah I know first snow then this. I also applied for that on line mag job .... Taken your advice.


Afternoon, Rp. Good luck with your Lit. Review and your house sale. 

We might be getting "some" snow tonight as well ........... and tomorrow .......... and Sunday morning. We are being told to expect 30-45cm of snow, but it is the drifting that will make things bad. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I enjoy teaching all my students over 4 days, gives me 3 days to get the house clean and cook up a storm


Now, that is a good work week, Kim.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc, Don, JKim, Rp and all. 

Driven Vonetta to work and going now to get a few things for the kids.
Only 3 days until we leave. 
Still, they will move in early August if the kids father signes the passport form.
Vonetta is going to the world chapionship in body painting which takes place in
Austria in 2nd week in July, so at least we will meet for a few days before and after the competition.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear things are going so well for you Camán.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc, Don, JKim, Rp and all.
> 
> Driven Vonetta to work and going now to get a few things for the kids.
> Only 3 days until we leave.
> Still, they will move in early August if the kids father signes the passport form.
> Vonetta is going to the world chapionship in body painting which takes place in
> Austria in 2nd week in July, so at least we will meet for a few days before and after the competition.


Afternoon, Caman. Glad to hear that things are still going well. Vienna is a beautiful city, so the two of you should enjoy yourselves there in July. I was there for about 10 days in the month of Sept., so it should be even nicer when you two are there together. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got another few liters of gas for the snowblower just in case, and took it outside for a test run just to make sure it is ready to go tomorrow. Even brought a shovel into the house just in case the drifting is waist high against the front and back door. This way, I shovel out and nothing gets into the house. We shall see.

Ready for tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Just got another few liters of gas for the snowblower just in case, and took it outside for a test run just to make sure it is ready to go tomorrow. Even brought a shovel into the house just in case the drifting is waist high against the front and back door. This way, I shovel out and nothing gets into the house. We shall see.
> 
> Ready for tea. Anyone interested?


I'm interested. Thanks Marc.

There was rumours of snow here, but looking outside, they seem unfounded. Still, I have my winter coat today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm interested. Thanks Marc.
> 
> There was rumours of snow here, but looking outside, they seem unfounded. Still, I have my winter coat today.


Afternoon, Sonal. One cup of Sonal Special coming up. 

Yes, my son sent me an email that said TO might get a few inches of snow ............. and I said "We will as well ........... times 10". We shall see.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a great SAP clip.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> I'm interested. Thanks Marc.
> 
> There was rumours of snow here, but looking outside, they seem unfounded. Still, I have my winter coat today.


I agree Sonal not sure if we are going to get any snow or not............but with EC's track record i would almost be sure to say that we won't  at least I can hope so


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I agree Sonal not sure if we are going to get any snow or not............but with EC's track record i would almost be sure to say that we won't  at least I can hope so


Afternoon, Kim. Good to hear that you are not in the path of the snowstorm. Wish I cuold say the same for us. Environment Canada is now forecasting 35+cm, the Weather Network 45+cm, and the National Weather Service in the US (which sends us data since the off shore oil rigs are all owned by US companies), forecasts a total snowfall of an inch an hour .................... for 20-24 hours. With 90km/h winds, that will really bury us for a day or so. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Kim what would you expect from a non prophet organization.


----------



## Dr.G.

Newfoundland and Labrador officials have issued a polar bear warning for the La Scie area of the Baie Verte Peninsula. The bear was seen near the community of La Scie around cabins on an access road known locally as the Site Road. Conservation officers are monitoring the movement of the bear. They are warning people in the area not approach it.

With so much ice surrounding our province, the polar bears have easy access to land. Now with so much snow hitting the province, the polar bears have a direct route to us here in St. John's. Luckily, the doxies would nevel allow a polar bear to approach our home.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, a great SAP clip.
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


Yes, it is a good fit Marc. I had to find it on YouTube as CNN does not embed well and is not customizable in the way YouTube is, but it will appear shortly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Kim what would you expect from a non prophet organization.


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Good one, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, it is a good fit Marc, but I had to find it on the YouTube version as CNN does not embed well and is not customizable in the way YouTube is, but it will appear shortly.


Glad to have been of some service. Guess I should be sending you some doxie pics as well to fill up some gaps in SAP when you don't have an "ahhh" item to make people smile and go "ahhhhhh". Puppies and kittens will do that to most people.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. One cup of Sonal Special coming up.
> 
> Yes, my son sent me an email that said TO might get a few inches of snow ............. and I said "We will as well ........... times 10". We shall see.
> 
> How are you doing today?


Pretty good today. 

Our passive-aggressive bookkeeper (we have two, the good one and the passive-aggressive one) has not shown up for work all week. I suspect this is due to the fact that we pointed out some errors in her work last week, since she spent the day mad about it and explaining as nauseum why it wasn't actually her fault and I haven't seen her since.

Makes for a very peaceful office.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Kim what would you expect from a non prophet organization.


LOL - hilarious RP


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> Pretty good today.
> 
> Our passive-aggressive bookkeeper (we have two, the good one and the passive-aggressive one) has not shown up for work all week. I suspect this is due to the fact that we pointed out some errors in her work last week, since she spent the day mad about it and explaining as nauseum why it wasn't actually her fault and I haven't seen her since.
> 
> Makes for a very peaceful office.


finding a good bookkeeper is not always easy, when i did the bookkeeping for the lawyers (quite a while ago now) working with anyone else was always a challenge


----------



## Sonal

javaqueen said:


> finding a good bookkeeper is not always easy, when i did the bookkeeping for the lawyers (quite a while ago now) working with anyone else was always a challenge


We went through quite a few of them in the last 2-3 years. Discovered that for our office, it takes about 6 months for someone to get up to speed enough to know if they are up to the job. So we stuck with passive-aggressive bookkeeper.

It's just as well--we're getting close to the point where we can do without her anyway.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. Glad to hear that things are still going well. Vienna is a beautiful city, so the two of you should enjoy yourselves there in July. I was there for about 10 days in the month of Sept., so it should be even nicer when you two are there together. Good luck, my friend.


I wish.
No, actually Vonetta is coming for 3 days before going to Vienna and stopping for a week before returning to the US. But we will have a great time in Stockholm instead and it will probably be even better then if it indeed was Vienna.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pretty good today.
> 
> Our passive-aggressive bookkeeper (we have two, the good one and the passive-aggressive one) has not shown up for work all week. I suspect this is due to the fact that we pointed out some errors in her work last week, since she spent the day mad about it and explaining as nauseum why it wasn't actually her fault and I haven't seen her since.
> 
> Makes for a very peaceful office.


Evening, Sonal. This is one reason why I could never work in an office with other people.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I wish.
> No, actually Vonetta is coming for 3 days before going to Vienna and stopping for a week before returning to the US. But we will have a great time in Stockholm instead and it will probably be even better then if it indeed was Vienna.


Well, it is time together, which is what really matters. She should also see Stockholm, just not in the dead of winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is starting to snow right now ............. a few hours earlier than expected. The latest forecast is for 40+cm of snow, but I fear that we shall get more than that by the time we reach dawn on Sunday. When St.John's starts to issue warnings prior to the first flake of snow falling, we are in for a pounding. The last time they did that was when we got about 55cm in about 30 hours. We shall see what this storm brings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to get all the doxies out for the last time and then dried off before the snow picks up any more than it is right now. Then, just before I call it a night, I shall do some shoveling. This way, I have just that much less to shovel at 6AM tomorrow morning. See you all then and there. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

I understand Sonal and I am glad that you are almost at the time when you won't need "passive aggressive bookkeeper" anymore

Marc, hoping that you are sleeping well and that we can chat more tomorrow

Was a long day and still I have not found my bathroom vanity for the renovation yet *sigh* but hopefully tomorrow during our next shopping trip


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just dropped in for some hot coffee. I have been outside for the past hour or so trying to clear away the snow to let the doxies outside. Luckily, they like the snow more than rain. As well, the winds have died down a bit to about 50km/h. Still, there were drifts all over the back deck, some an inch deep and others up to my knee. We've gotten about 20cm so far with another 15-25cm forecasted for the next 24 hours. Another major storm of this size is being forecast for Wed./Thursday, so we can't let this load just sit about.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the hot coffee sounds good. If it is any consolation, we have snow and rain mixed arriving late tonight and sticking around for a couple of days. meantime, today is sunny and bright and perfect to de-winterize the motor home to get it ready for another season.

SAP is up with a lot of local material. I have been writing since 2:00 a.m. and just now finished, but have yet to begin on tomorrow's issue which I like to have done early the day before it runs. Our video today, "Two-Year-Old Jailhouse Rocker" is too cute for words. check it out.

Now, I am off to work again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the hot coffee sounds good. If it is any consolation, we have snow and rain mixed arriving late tonight and sticking around for a couple of days. meantime, today is sunny and bright and perfect to de-winterize the motor home to get it ready for another season.
> 
> SAP is up with a lot of local material. I have been writing since 2:00 a.m. and just now finished, but have yet to begin on tomorrow's issue which I like to have done early the day before it runs. Our video today, "Two-Year-Old Jailhouse Rocker" is too cute for words. check it out.
> 
> Now, I am off to work again.


Morning, Don. If you want some more snow, we have plenty to spare. Lots of wind as well. I have been out just trying to keep areas clear for the doxies. This snow will be "sticking around" for a couple of months, I fear, since more is on the way next week. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Still heavy snow here and the winds are too rough to try and get the snowblower out. Well over 25cm has fallen so far, and all I am trying to do is keep an area clear for the doxies. This is the wet and sticky sort of snow, so it sticks to their fur and they come in looking as if they are snow doxies.


----------



## BigDL

Sadly Marc another low coming out of the mid-west USA heading over the Atlantic for the next few days. For a change in the weather these lows are staying far enough off the coast of NS to "miss" NB.

It seems as if the low line up to take a bulls eye on the Avalon. 

Keep up the good fight, you shall prevail, you will soon be down to the short strokes. Nearly April after all. So only one month left to get out from under the white and into the grey. 

Fog shovels with much less effort.

I had a mini schnauzer that kicked up his heels and bounced in and into the snow. He came in, from the out of doors like a snowball. Into the tub to wash melt the snow off him. Thankfully he was, but only one, to deal with.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Sadly Marc another low coming out of the mid-west USA heading over the Atlantic for the next few days. For a change in the weather these lows are staying far enough off the coast of NS to "miss" NB.
> 
> It seems as if the low line up to take a bulls eye on the Avalon.
> 
> Keep up the good fight, you shall prevail, you will soon be down to the short strokes. Nearly April after all. So only one month left to get out from under the white and into the grey.
> 
> Fog shovels with much less effort.


Afternoon, Dana. Yes, we have been warned that this is just the first of three major storms for April. Today's storm does not even count. Yesterday at this time, I had the doxies out in Churchill Park. Today, they can only look out the window and wonder when this snow will stop. The pup, Maggie, wants to go out, is willing to go out, but she tries to go into drifts that are over 2 feet high and gets stuck, which might result in her hurting her back. So, I just try to keep the deck clear for them.

How are you today?


----------



## BigDL

Pathos pure pathos, Marc.

I'm doing well chillaxing. I plan to go for a long walk, as it is a balmy day, along the river bank.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Pathos pure pathos, Marc.
> 
> I'm doing well chillaxing. I plan to go for a long walk, as it is a balmy day, along the river bank.


True. The bigger doxies have actually formed a path in the back garden that Maggie can follow. It does not stay open for long, but with -1C temps the snow is wet enough to allow them to pack down a trail about a foot off the ground for them to run about in much like a track.

My neighbor's son has a homemade state of the art (for a high school student) weather station which won a prize from Environment Canada for its accuracy. His instrument to measure snow has us at 42cm and that is in a sheltered spot so does not take into account drifting.  :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I did it. There are three snowblowers on the cul de sac, and two conked out once their owners did their driveways. That left mine and seven others to do. The plow came by once this morning in the middle of the road, but then the plows were all pulled off of the roads until about 5PM. So, it was left to me to do my driveway and the 7 other driveways. I am pooped. Deborah made some homemade turkey soup and homemade bagels for supper, and a neighbor brought over a bottle of wine for the two of us as thanks for doing their driveway.

I finished by about 8PM, came in to have a hot shower, and Deborah and I celebrated Earth Hour with the homemade soup, bagels and wine by candlelight. If I was not so sore it would have been very romantic. C'est la vie ............. c'est l'amour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> I finished by about 8PM, came in to have a hot shower, and Deborah and I celebrated Earth Hour with the homemade soup, bagels and wine by candlelight. If I was not so sore it would have been very romantic. C'est la vie ............. c'est l'amour.


Glad to hear you're still celebrating Earth Hour Dr.G. 

The missus, hound and I gazed upon the city from the finest view in town on Broadview Ave. Other years it was jammed like the holiday crowd waiting for fireworks. This year there were maybe a dozen people. Every year less and less. Mildly disappointed, we strolled along the surrounding streets and were buoyed by the many households that were dark except for flickering candlelight. It seems people have gone local with their gestures. Very nice to see. 

A glass of wine and the quiet that darkness allows was waiting for us at home. A nice evening indeed.


----------



## groovetube

quiet evening here too, haven't had too many nights off these days, so the quiet and candle light was very welcome.

Early night for an early brunch with some good friends I worked with heading back to europe. I need to head across the pond soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Glad to hear you're still celebrating Earth Hour Dr.G.
> 
> The missus, hound and I gazed upon the city from the finest view in town on Broadview Ave. Other years it was jammed like the holiday crowd waiting for fireworks. This year there were maybe a dozen people. Every year less and less. Mildly disappointed, we strolled along the surrounding streets and were buoyed by the many households that were dark except for flickering candlelight. It seems people have gone local with their gestures. Very nice to see.
> 
> A glass of wine and the quiet that darkness allows was waiting for us at home. A nice evening indeed.


Good to hear, mrj. Few people were outside here, other than those who were still shoveling snow. Still, it was a nice evening.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> quiet evening here too, haven't had too many nights off these days, so the quiet and candle light was very welcome.
> 
> Early night for an early brunch with some good friends I worked with heading back to europe. I need to head across the pond soon.


Good to hear as well, Tim. I haven't been to Europe in years, and would still like to see various countries over there. We shall see.

How is your mom these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make some Sunday Brunch and then head out to shovel once again. The plows came to clear the streets, and left a pile at the end of the driveway. This early on a Sunday morning means no snowblower, at least until dawn. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Our heavy snowfall warnings have so far been a false alarm, but the day is not over yet. 

Today on SAP, two really lovely sunset photos and a video that is sure to make your day. Watch as an attendee at a high school reunion lip syncs Patsy Cline's song, "She's Got You" and adds an unexpected 'twist' to the lyrics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just got in from shovel patrol to help clean up the ends of driveways of the load left by the plow. Will get a shower and then check out SAP. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Late for 4PM High Tea here in St.John's, but just in time for this tea in the Maritimes, and an hour early in the GTA. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

The ice flows coming down from the Arctic are moving so fast, that polar bears are hopping on board some of these flows for spots with lots of snow and more food -- next stop, St.John's, NL. A polar bear has now been spotted 375 km from St.John's. B is where the bear was spotted and A is where I am currently sitting. With all the snow we have received in the past 48 hours, it is just a "short walk" down here. We shall see. 

Luckily, if they come this way, the doxies are here ................ and no one polar bear is up to fending off four angry doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Have to take the doxies out one more time .................. and to be on the look out for polar bears. I know that we have the worst weather in Canada, but to have polar bears walking about Churchill Park is beyond belief. Moose are one thing, but polar bears????? We shall see.

See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

evening Marc, was out all day looking for the vanity for the bathroom and yesterday was just as busy, tomorrow starts the week again and I am hoping that I can get on here more, enjoy your evening my friends


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine. I laid out our heart-smart buffet this morning so help yourself to whatever healthy dish you wish. Coffee will do me just fine for now as I must run to compose tomorrow's edition of SAP.

On SAP today, a stunning HD video look at ourselves and the planet, a golfer with an ethical dilemma and a kitty in the bathtub.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, time to rise and shine. I laid out our heart-smart buffet this morning so help yourself to whatever healthy dish you wish. Coffee will do me just fine for now as I must run to compose tomorrow's edition of SAP.
> 
> On SAP today, a stunning HD video look at ourselves and the planet, a golfer with an ethical dilemma and a kitty in the bathtub.


Morning, Don. Was just outside with the doxies enjoying a beautiful sunrise. Thanks for the breakfast. My heart thanks you.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening Marc, was out all day looking for the vanity for the bathroom and yesterday was just as busy, tomorrow starts the week again and I am hoping that I can get on here more, enjoy your evening my friends


Good luck, Kim. I leave the selection process of such things to Deborah. I pay and she picks. Works out well for the two of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my morning grading, so it's off to the gym. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again. Quiet day here in The Shang. With all sorts of wedding plans for Sonal and Caman, things should be picking up soon. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Good day all. Another lovely day along the Petitcodiac river bank.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good day all. Another lovely day along the Petitcodiac river bank.


Afternoon, Dan. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good day all. Another lovely day along the Petitcodiac river bank.


How is the flooding situation in northern NB, Dana?


----------



## BigDL

All is quiet. Here seems to be the latest news from "up river." 



> FREDERICTON (GNB) –
> River Watch 2012 / Water level bulletin 29 March 2012
> The following water level bulletin was issued today by River Watch 2012 and the Department of Public Safety's New Brunswick Emergency Measures Organization:
> 
> Water levels continue to decrease throughout the entire river system, and this is expected to continue as no major precipitation is expected over the next several days.
> 
> In Perth-Andover, water levels have receded and cleanup continues. A state of local emergency and mandatory evacuation remain in place in the village. Health and safety inspection teams continue to assess damages, and local residents are being allowed access to their properties and homes to begin cleanup. A recovery program is in place for affected residents, and a recovery office is open at the Department of Transportation and Infrastructure building, 103F Tribe Rd., Perth-Andover.
> 
> The Village of Perth-Andover is hosting a public meeting tonight, March 29, at 7 p.m. at the River Valley Civic Centre, 11 School St., Perth-Andover.
> 
> The Red Cross has also moved to the civic centre and has set up a reception centre where residents can come to have meals, have needs assessments completed, and gather information on the recovery process.
> 
> Two area schools will re-open soon. Perth-Andover Middle School will be open for regular classes tomorrow, Friday, March 30. Andover Elementary School remains closed today but may re-open next week. Southern Victoria High School remains closed until further notice.
> 
> Information on flood preparation and preparing an emergency kit can be found online. Prepare now to help your family be safe.


The weather has been unusually dry and warm. I fear we may hear news more about fire than flood if this exceptional spell of weather continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> All is quiet. Here seems to be the latest news from "up river."
> 
> 
> 
> The weather has been unusually dry and warm. I fear we may hear news more about fire than flood if this exceptional spell of weather continues.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Stay safe this summer.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Hope all are doing well. 

Been a busy few days for me, making travel plans, house hunting, leasing out our condo and as always, elder care. 

As part of the elder care, last Friday I thoroughly cleaned my aunt's home as she was expecting company and was stressed about doing it herself. (She's 83 and not in the best health). The majority of that cleaning was hours of vacuuming everything in her house, top to bottom - rugs, floors, furniture, shelves, appliances, ....no problem for most, but I have allergies, and she has three cats and two dogs in the house (the main reason everything needed to be vacuumed so thoroughly) I did take antihistamines, but 4 days later, I am still suffering. 

15 minutes through a routine hour long cardio workout today, I could not breathe and had to stop. It may take a few more days yet to get the cats & dogs out of my system. I thought I was tough and could take it, but I guess I won't be doing that again.


----------



## KC4

Hey! I just noticed it is Warren's Birthday today! 

Happy Birthday wherever you are Warren!


----------



## SINC

Yes indeed, happy birthday Warren, wherever you are!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Hope all are doing well.
> 
> Been a busy few days for me, making travel plans, house hunting, leasing out our condo and as always, elder care.
> 
> As part of the elder care, last Friday I thoroughly cleaned my aunt's home as she was expecting company and was stressed about doing it herself. (She's 83 and not in the best health). The majority of that cleaning was hours of vacuuming everything in her house, top to bottom - rugs, floors, furniture, shelves, appliances, ....no problem for most, but I have allergies, and she has three cats and two dogs in the house (the main reason everything needed to be vacuumed so thoroughly) I did take antihistamines, but 4 days later, I am still suffering.
> 
> 15 minutes through a routine hour long cardio workout today, I could not breathe and had to stop. It may take a few more days yet to get the cats & dogs out of my system. I thought I was tough and could take it, but I guess I won't be doing that again.


Good for you, Kim. Elder care is one of the highest "mitzvahs" (good deeds) in the Jewish faith. 

Sorry to hear about your allergies and what her pets have done to your system. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hey! I just noticed it is Warren's Birthday today!
> 
> Happy Birthday wherever you are Warren!





SINC said:


> Yes indeed, happy birthday Warren, wherever you are!


Yes, same here, Warren.

It is sad to think of all of those who once were regulars here in The Shang and now don't come by much, if at all. At times, I go through the list of people who have posted here, recalling the real names behind their online ehMacLand names. So many friends ............ so many fond memories. 

This is why it is good to get some new blood, so to speak, every so often. I guess Kim (aka our Javaqueen) is the newest member who is a regular each day now.

This is just another reason why I sign off each night with a "paix, mes amis". Friends may not online here in The Shang, but they are not forgotten ............. and I do hope that they are enjoying a peaceful life.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, same here, Warren.
> 
> It is sad to think of all of those who once were regulars here in The Shang and now don't come by much, if at all. At times, I go through the list of people who have posted here, recalling the real names behind their online ehMacLand names. So many friends ............ so many fond memories.


Perhaps it is time to consider what WE do that drives them away?

Just a thought that needs to be considered.


----------



## groovetube

I donno the shang is the most peaceful thread here.

I just noticed I passed the 10k post mark. I guess I am a bit mouthy.


----------



## Sonal

It's not necessarily that anyone is doing anything.... I've posted on many forums, and people do just drift off, even if they've been around for years. That can be for a lot of reasons which may not have anything to do with what's actually occurring on the forum itself.

As you've seen, I'm in an out here. 

Some days, I'm not on ehmac at all. 
Some days, I'm busy. 
Some days, I'm not in the mood for small talk. (What can I say, I'm an introvert.)

Such is the nature of the internet, that people can and do come and go as they choose.


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> I donno the shang is the most peaceful thread here.
> 
> I just noticed I passed the 10k post mark. I guess I am a bit mouthy.


Congrats (?) on hitting 10,000. I am getting close as well. Will have try to remember to make that benchmark post here on the Shang. Would hate to waste it talking about politicians or some similar rubbish.


----------



## groovetube

I missed it, Was too busy yakking.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I donno the shang is the most peaceful thread here.
> 
> I just noticed I passed the 10k post mark. I guess I am a bit mouthy.


Evening, Tim. Kudos on your 10k.

Yes, The Shang is like an oasis from the turmoil in other threads. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's not necessarily that anyone is doing anything.... I've posted on many forums, and people do just drift off, even if they've been around for years. That can be for a lot of reasons which may not have anything to do with what's actually occurring on the forum itself.
> 
> As you've seen, I'm in an out here.
> 
> Some days, I'm not on ehmac at all.
> Some days, I'm busy.
> Some days, I'm not in the mood for small talk. (What can I say, I'm an introvert.)
> 
> Such is the nature of the internet, that people can and do come and go as they choose.


Very true, Sonal. Still, as the old saying goes, "A day without Sonal is like a day without sunshine". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Congrats (?) on hitting 10,000. I am getting close as well. Will have try to remember to make that benchmark post here on the Shang. Would hate to waste it talking about politicians or some similar rubbish.


Evening, Bob. Yes, please do get you 10k posting here in The Shang. It's the place to be and be seen ................. or something like that.  Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I missed it, Was too busy yakking.


Tim, you "yak" ................ never.  Still, it is good when you are here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of "here", guess it is time for me to get out of here as it is approaching midnight here in St.John's. Tomorrow is another day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall continue with Don's theme of a heart-friendly breakfast with all of our favorite treats that will help us watch our weight and keep our hearts and health strong. Enjoy.


----------



## BigDL

Morning Marc, heart smart sounds yummy. An anti-oxydent filled cup of joe and we shall have two of the major disease categories covered. I'll reach for the Fair Trade, and shall boil the water for teas as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Spring has sprung here today with a high of 17°, the good news. Back to only 3° by Friday they say. Just finished up SAP for today which includes tips on wild bird feeding, a double egg and Sonny and Cher at their last public performance back in 1987.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Morning Marc, heart smart sounds yummy. An anti-oxydent filled cup of joe and we shall have two of the major disease categories covered. I'll reach for the Fair Trade, and shall boil the water for teas as well.


Morning, Dana. Yes, we use only Fair Trade tea and coffee here in The Cafe Chez Marc.

How are you this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents. Spring has sprung here today with a high of 17°, the good news. Back to only 3° by Friday they say. Just finished up SAP for today which includes tips on wild bird feeding, a double egg and Sonny and Cher at their last public performance back in 1987.


Morning, Don. Sonny and Cher!?! Now, that brings back memories. I saw them once walking under the Arch in Greenwich Village back in 1965.


----------



## Dr.G.

Home from the gym. Spent a solid hour on the bike. Won't be going to the Y tomorrow if we get as much ice as forecast by EC. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home from a VERY boring meeting. Faculty Council meetings are long and not very stimulating.


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon my friends............did I miss high tea Marc?? I know that I missed breakfast but it is Tuesday and my day starts early, tonight is another full round of students and with 3 possibly piano exams coming up in August, the push is on  

Hope that you are all having a great day, the sun is shining, the birds are singing and I am enjoying my coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good afternoon my friends............did I miss high tea Marc?? I know that I missed breakfast but it is Tuesday and my day starts early, tonight is another full round of students and with 3 possibly piano exams coming up in August, the push is on
> 
> Hope that you are all having a great day, the sun is shining, the birds are singing and I am enjoying my coffee


Afternoon, Kim. No, I forgot high tea since I have been on coffee all day. I have to be in high gear until at least April 11th, when all the postings online are due and their finals are due as well. That is when my grading really goes into high gear.

No sun shining, and birds have been it the trees all day very quiet -- the calm before the ice storm. However, I too am enjoying a strong cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

The freezing rain has started. If I am not online tomorrow morning, it is because the power and phone lines were brought down by thick ice ......... so someone else will need to make our pre-Passover/Easter OtHD Breakfast.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Another busy day for me. 

Along with trying to purchase a house (still no deal), I've been trying to settle my "Trains, Planes and Automobiles" travel plans at the end of this month. Looks like a lot of it is going to have to be last minute "on-the-move" choices. 

It's reminding me of the Great Race TV series. Sheesh. I'll consider myself as having won if I just make it all the way there and back relatively unscathed, with Kacey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. Good luck with the home search and the travel plans. Hopefully, they will not be too complex. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Ice is starting to form on the phone and power lines and I have to go knock some of it off these lines. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

wishing you a safe evening Marc, chat more tomorrow, I too am off for the night


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Another busy day for me.
> 
> Along with trying to purchase a house (still no deal), I've been trying to settle my "Trains, Planes and Automobiles" travel plans at the end of this month. Looks like a lot of it is going to have to be last minute "on-the-move" choices.
> 
> It's reminding me of the Great Race TV series. Sheesh. I'll consider myself as having won if I just make it all the way there and back relatively unscathed, with Kacey.


I'm sitting in YVR, waiting for a flight to Whitehorse, and my 25+ years of business travel experience say "Just try to enjoy (and survive) the experience, Kim". If something goes wrong on a trip, it usually makes for a great story later. The most boring travel stories are the ones where nothing goes wrong!

(My life seems like one 'Amazing Race' sometimes, except I get to go to Mackenzie BC and Whitehorse YK instead of all those exotic locales on the TV show.)

But seriously, enjoy the travel, especially with your daughter. There will be moments to treasure and savour later, no matter what it's like at the time. (I traveled Europe with my daughter when she was Kacey's age, and they bring something special to the experience - a joie de vivre - that us older people have sometimes forgotten.)


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. Good luck with the home search and the travel plans. Hopefully, they will not be too complex. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Thanks Marc! 


MLeh said:


> I'm sitting in YVR, waiting for a flight to Whitehorse, and my 25+ years of business travel experience say "Just try to enjoy (and survive) the experience, Kim". If something goes wrong on a trip, it usually makes for a great story later. The most boring travel stories are the ones where nothing goes wrong!
> 
> (My life seems like one 'Amazing Race' sometimes, except I get to go to Mackenzie BC and Whitehorse YK instead of all those exotic locales on the TV show.)
> 
> But seriously, enjoy the travel, especially with your daughter. There will be moments to treasure and savour later, no matter what it's like at the time. (I traveled Europe with my daughter when she was Kacey's age, and they bring something special to the experience - a joie de vivre - that us older people have sometimes forgotten.)


Thanks Elaine. Great advice. 

I'm not likely to get many, if any, more chances to do something like this, so I should just go for it. The unknown will become part of the adventure. 

And, yes, it should make for a good story, eventually. Many have suggested I write a travel blog as I go....but, as we found out with Kacey...that's easier said than done. 

It was Amazing Race I was thinking of...just couldn't remember the right name.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> wishing you a safe evening Marc, chat more tomorrow, I too am off for the night


Thanks, Kim. It was a wild night. Pouring freezing rain until about 2AM. Stayed up and kept knocking the ice off of the power and phone line. Must have worked since I am still here. The fog rolled in at about 5AM and now some of the ice is falling off the trees like pieces of glass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am able to make our first OtHD Breakfast of April. Soon, hopefully, Caman shall be back in Sweden and take up this task once again. We shall see. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, so glad to see you with us this morning  and thanks for the OtHD breakfast......how goes the grading??


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, so glad to see you with us this morning  and thanks for the OtHD breakfast......how goes the grading??


Morning, Kim. I am back from the gym early this morning, and back into grading mode. One more week of this semester, and then the reading of finals begins.

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a snow free Alberta, but about to get dumped on with a NL-like spring storm. Slept a full nine hours last night and didn't get SAP online until nearly 6:30 this morning. My bad. An eagle, a fox and a couple of cats enjoying each other's company? Sound far-fetched? Not today on SAP's video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. May you be spared this snow. Of course, our "NL- like spring snow" does not come until May. This is still winter snow for us.


----------



## javaqueen

I am doing alright today Marc, lots to do around here cleaning wise, lots of dust with a bathroom renovation being done, but all part of the job for me. Then i have some theory to take a look at and I have an appointment at 12 for an hour


----------



## javaqueen

But first, I think that another coffee is needed and maybe make some banana muffins


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Glad you have weathered the storm relatively unscathed Marc. Here's to hoping it clears soon. As Don said, Alberta is due for a spring snow storm this week. It's usually a doozy, too. I'm glad I have left my snow tires on my vehicle. 

And my snow shovels are right by my front door - showing Mother Nature that I have not foolishly put them away. 

Kim - Banana muffins sound great, especially with coffee. 

Don - Off to check out SAP soon. 

Then off to a Zumba class. 
WOOT!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> But first, I think that another coffee is needed and maybe make some banana muffins


If there are any extra, Kim, count me in. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> Glad you have weathered the storm relatively unscathed Marc. Here's to hoping it clears soon. As Don said, Alberta is due for a spring snow storm this week. It's usually a doozy, too. I'm glad I have left my snow tires on my vehicle.
> 
> And my snow shovels are right by my front door - showing Mother Nature that I have not foolishly put them away.
> 
> Then off to a Zumba class.
> WOOT!


Yes, the ice could have brought down all sorts of lines had it gone past about 5AM. Our rain is going to turn to snow overnight, with about 15cm in the forecast, which is why I still have about three snow shovels outside and ready to go. 

Zumba till you drop, Kim. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Taking a break from grading, as well as starting a paper for presentation at an international E-learning conference that is coming to Montreal in October.

Anyone for a fresh pot of tea?


----------



## javaqueen

hi Kim, glad that you like banana muffins too  when is your Zumba class, mine is on Saturdays at noon  gotta love Zumba


----------



## javaqueen

I also do Aqua boot camp - definitely extreme but definitely worth it


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> hi Kim, glad that you like banana muffins too  when is your Zumba class, mine is on Saturdays at noon  gotta love Zumba





javaqueen said:


> I also do Aqua boot camp - definitely extreme but definitely worth it


Kim, I have watched the Zumba class at the Y in the gym and the pool. One really has to be in shape to go through that workout.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, my wife just spoke to her dad who lives in Calgary SW, and he said it was snowing there now ............ and they might get up to 10-15cm in total. He said that it was a great deal for them, especially at this time of the year ............. and Deborah just told him that that amount is considered flurries here, regardless of when it falls. Of course, he will have the last laugh when he tells her when the flowers are blooming in his garden ......... while our plants are still under snow. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to pick up a rescue doxie at the airport in about an hour. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Going to pick up a rescue doxie at the airport in about an hour. Paix, mes amis.


aww, glad that you are picking up a rescue doxie........are you keeping her/him or do you have a good home for him/her


----------



## javaqueen

Zumba is quite fun, it is the first time that I have joined the classes but I use to take dance lessons a while ago


----------



## SINC

Just what you need Marc, another doxie.


----------



## javaqueen

how many doxies do you have??? have you reached how many cats I have


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> how many doxies do you have??? have you reached how many cats I have


Here ya go Kim:

HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


----------



## javaqueen

thanks Don  we have rescued 3 of the 4 cats that we have and 2 of them were from some very horrible situations, one had her whiskers cut off (among other things) and the other was so afraid of us that she ran away for 2 days before she was found and returned to us, now she doesn't leave my side and the one with the cut whiskers - her whiskers grew back and they are long and beautiful


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here ya go Kim:
> 
> HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS





javaqueen said:


> thanks Don  we have rescued 3 of the 4 cats that we have and 2 of them were from some very horrible situations, one had her whiskers cut off (among other things) and the other was so afraid of us that she ran away for 2 days before she was found and returned to us, now she doesn't leave my side and the one with the cut whiskers - her whiskers grew back and they are long and beautiful


Add one to the Harbour Deep Kennels ................. Gus. No pics yet, since he is just trying to fit in with the other four doxies ........... all girls. We got Gus home at about 1AM, and let him wander about the downstairs until about 3AM. He was not really abused, just neglected. He loves the attention, but is still hesitant to leave his crate. We did coax him outside to pee and poop .............. and then let the other doxies outside to meet and greet. Luckily, there was no fuss. For some reason, our doxies seem to know their own kind. As well, we were lucky that it was not pouring rain or snowing, since he had no experience with snow and little experience with rain.

So, all in all, it has been an interesting morning. We have been up since about 630AM, but all seems quiet here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am really too tired to make much of a breakfast this morning, and I need to get to my morning grading. So, I have made some fresh coffee, and will let you all fend for yourselves. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some pics of our newest doxie, Gus.


----------



## javaqueen

Marc he looks so cute (((((((((Gus))))))))) welcome to the family


----------



## javaqueen

I'll take care of breakfast this morning.........we will have mushroom omelettes, scrambled eggs, french toast, pancakes, oatmeal, bacon, ham and sausage.............take what you like and make your own toast if you want it


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Marc he looks so cute (((((((((Gus))))))))) welcome to the family


True. He is very shy. He was not so much abused as he was neglected. In a home with 20 dogs, he got little attention and less space to himself. He is now sunning himself in my office after wandering out back with our other four doxies and in the house. Stairs still seem to be a strange entity to him.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I'll take care of breakfast this morning.........we will have mushroom omelettes, scrambled eggs, french toast, pancakes, oatmeal, bacon, ham and sausage.............take what you like and make your own toast if you want it


That is some breakfast, Kim. I think that I shall have some scrambled eggs without any mushrooms. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I've been up writing since 5:00 a.m. and finally got SAP up for the day featuring some cute bunnies, a turtle trying to escape and An Extraordinary Experience in our video. Great brekkie, thanks Kim. Now to finish tomorrow's edition before I go out and tackle that snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. From the sounds of it, you have wet heavy snow, so shovel carefully, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


javaqueen said:


> hi Kim, glad that you like banana muffins too  when is your Zumba class, mine is on Saturdays at noon  gotta love Zumba


Zumba class for me is 7 days a week if I want it. I usually go 2-3 times a week, mixing it up with other activities. Zumba is a good general workout because (at least in my class) it works everything and is really good cardio.


javaqueen said:


> I also do Aqua boot camp - definitely extreme but definitely worth it


That would be fun - I'd like to try that some day. 


Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I have watched the Zumba class at the Y in the gym and the pool. One really has to be in shape to go through that workout.


Not necessarily. The nice thing about Zumba is that you can go easy, or go hard, depending on your fitness level or appetite for a workout. We have an 80 year old that sometimes joins our classes...she does just fine and is a hoot.


Dr.G. said:


> Kim, my wife just spoke to her dad who lives in Calgary SW, and he said it was snowing there now ............ and they might get up to 10-15cm in total. He said that it was a great deal for them, especially at this time of the year ............. and Deborah just told him that that amount is considered flurries here, regardless of when it falls. Of course, he will have the last laugh when he tells her when the flowers are blooming in his garden ......... while our plants are still under snow. Such is Life.


Yep, we definitely received snow, but after all the fuss and stormy looking flurries, not much is left on the ground. Enough that needs shoveling, but barely.


Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Going to pick up a rescue doxie at the airport in about an hour. Paix, mes amis.


Now there's a good mitzvah! Gus is a cutie. I expect you will seeking another home for him eventually? How old is Gus? He looks in decent condition, but it's hard to tell. 


javaqueen said:


> Zumba is quite fun, it is the first time that I have joined the classes but I use to take dance lessons a while ago


Funny story.... my sister-in-law coaxed me into signing up for a Zumba class with her. I had been after her to join me at any of my workouts, but none interested her. This did, however. 

I hated it. Hate, hate HATED it. I couldn't keep the beat, couldn't memorize the sequence of moves, couldn't move my hips, was always a step or two behind the rest of the class, moved backwards when the rest of them went forward and moved left when they all went right, etc. 

Ack!
Ooops!
Sorry! 

I'd smack into other classmates, including the instructor, trip on my own feet and generally felt very awkward and inept. D'oh! I never was a dancer, and it showed.

I wanted to bail, so badly. But, we'd both signed up for a 12 week session and I'm not a quitter. Plus, if I had quit, so would have my sister. Tsk. So, grudgingly, I persisted, suffering through class after class. About the 8th or 9th class, I caught myself smiling. Hey! I'm actually going in the same direction as everybody else! I haven't crashed into anyone today! What? ...Am I ....having fun? Mmmmaybe...

Anyway, by the time the last class came and went, I decided that I was indeed having fun. SO much fun that I decided to sign up for the next round of classes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Sounds as if the folks in Calgary were spared the harsh reality of a spring time snow storm. Kudos.

"Now there's a good mitzvah! Gus is a cutie. I expect you will seeking another home for him eventually? How old is Gus? He looks in decent condition, but it's hard to tell. " Gus is three going on four. He moves well, according to Deborah, but is still unsure as to what to do re going up and down stairs. This is what comes of spending your whole life in a crate and pen. Still, he enjoys being in my home office and letting me scratch under his chin. Maggie is trying to get him to play ................ but NOT with her bone.


----------



## javaqueen

they look like they are getting along really well  if I didn't teach students in my home I might have another dog, but the cats are distracting enough thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> they look like they are getting along really well  if I didn't teach students in my home I might have another dog, but the cats are distracting enough thank you.


True. However, Gus seems to have latched on to me ............ maybe because we are the only two males in the house. I was in the family room getting the wood stove ready just in case we get a sudden ice storm and it knocks out the power. Here is Gus staring in at me. Deborah said he was making a low whine with his tail wagging.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C right now as we approach 4PM High Tea, but the clouds have rolled in and we should be getting some rain and wet snow overnight. Poor Gus seems perplexed with stairs, either going up or down, and snow. He has not had to go up more than a couple of steps in his life, and he has never seen snow.


----------



## Sonal

Gus will figure out the stairs yet.

But in the meantime, I think I will figure out some tea.


----------



## javaqueen

that looks so cute with Gus watching you


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Gus will figure out the stairs yet.
> 
> But in the meantime, I think I will figure out some tea.


Afternoon, Sonal. Let's hope so. He is a good dog, just never socialized or educated as a house dog. Sad.

So, tea sounds great. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that looks so cute with Gus watching you


Yes, I am his buddy. We are trying to teach him his new name ........... since he does not know his actual name anyway (Austin). Maggie is trying to get him to play with her, but he does not really know how to play with other dogs. They get along well (no fights), but he just seems like an outsider when they all get together. We shall see.

How are your renos coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some of the streets I drove around with Mohan when he was here in the Fall.

A drive through downtown St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - YouTube

City of Doyle - St. John's - YouTube

Ten Reasons to Visit St. John's, Newfoundland - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Poor Gus. He has never seen snow. This evening we has some light snow falling, only a couple of inches, but he goes out and looks to the heavens wondering what is falling from the sky. The other doxies are out playing in the snow, and he is trying to get into the swing of their "chase me if you can" game .............. but he will suddenly stop to watch the snow fall from the sky.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Here are some of the streets I drove around with Mohan when he was here in the Fall.


April 10th 2011 Marc, a year ago next week! And I still remember that evening every week when I watch Doyle!

St.John's is made for big screen high-def TVs!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> April 10th 2011 Marc, a year ago next week! And I still remember that evening every week when I watch Doyle!
> 
> St.John's is made for big screen high-def TVs!
> 
> Cheers


Why did I think that it was in the Fall????

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Not much to shovel and Gus is starting to get the idea of what snow is all about. We shall see.

See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Any requests???

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine TGIF Breakfast for us all this morning. Wonder when Caman shall return to assume these tasks once again? We shall see. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, soggy day #1 at The Masters. I am pulling for the amature, Patrick Cantlay, or Ben Crenshaw, Tom Watson, or Craig Stadler. We shall see.

Speaking of the Masters .................. 'Hungry dog' eats, vomits up treasured Masters tickets - CNN.com XX)

Masters of the course: The greatest golfers' greatest years - CNN.com


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, quite a yarn about the dog. I had no time for anything yesterday including the Masters so I missed the first round. Today, a friend from Calgary is arriving and he, a neighbour and I will be watching the Masters in the comfort of the motor home on the big screen in HD the entire weekend. The furnace is on, warm and cosy and the fridge is full of cold beer and snacks that we can heat and enjoy during the rounds. Life is good when this happens.

Today on SAP, a look at Lilacs, Mungo Jerry and a wrong way pole vaulter.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all....another fine morning here and I hope that you are all having the same

Marc - glad to hear that Gus is starting to understand snow 

Don - have fun with the Masters LOL


----------



## groovetube

good morning everyone, should be a nice day. The birds are going nuts in my backyard with the seed fillup, I'm going through a lot of bags of seed now, I should get the neighbours to put some out I feel like I'm feeding all the birds in this area of Toronto...

It's off to Ottawa saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I had seen pics of Mungo Jerry before, but I still like his music. A bit of SAP Trivia -- What T.S. Eliot poem inspired the name for the group?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all....another fine morning here and I hope that you are all having the same
> 
> Marc - glad to hear that Gus is starting to understand snow
> 
> Don - have fun with the Masters LOL


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, Gus is starting to feel more at home here. He is even starting to play with Maggie.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning everyone, should be a nice day. The birds are going nuts in my backyard with the seed fillup, I'm going through a lot of bags of seed now, I should get the neighbours to put some out I feel like I'm feeding all the birds in this area of Toronto...
> 
> It's off to Ottawa saturday.


Afternoon, Tim. Birds are slowly coming back here to St.John's, but only those who don't mind our springtime snow and ice storms. Comes June, when the buds start to come out on the trees do we see the birds return.

Good luck with your Ottawa visit to your friend in the hospital.


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> good morning everyone, should be a nice day. The birds are going nuts in my backyard with the seed fillup, I'm going through a lot of bags of seed now, I should get the neighbours to put some out I feel like I'm feeding all the birds in this area of Toronto...
> 
> It's off to Ottawa saturday.


Thankfully our new neighbour just hung about half a dozen feeders. The Red Polls were bleeding us dry.

Other than that have a cold coming on. Scratchy throat, minor back-ache. All down hill from here.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Thankfully our new neighbour just hung about half a dozen feeders. The Red Polls were bleeding us dry.
> 
> Other than that have a cold coming on. Scratchy throat, minor back-ache. All down hill from here.


Afternoon, Bob. Sorry about the cold. I started taking ColdFX on the insistance of my wife, and it seems to work at keeping a cold at bay. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. I had seen pics of Mungo Jerry before, but I still like his music. A bit of SAP Trivia -- What T.S. Eliot poem inspired the name for the group?


The poem would be Mungojerrie and Rumpelteazer, from the book "Old Possum's Book of Practical Cats" which the broadway play "Cats" was based on.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The poem would be Mungojerrie and Rumpelteazer, from the book "Old Possum's Book of Practical Cats" which the broadway play "Cats" was based on.


Right you are, Don. Did you know this or looked it up?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Right you are, Don. Did you know this or looked it up?


I knew the book and looked it up. That lead me to the poem and the name Mungojerrie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I knew the book and looked it up. That lead me to the poem and the name Mungojerrie.


Good for you, Don. I heard the answer once on a trivia call in show on CBC Radio, and remembered it ever since.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you might appreciate this story. Sad ...............  

John Daly sells souvenirs, aims for Masters return – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Don, soggy day #1 at The Masters. I am pulling for the amature, Patrick Cantlay, or Ben Crenshaw, Tom Watson, or Craig Stadler. We shall see.
> 
> Speaking of the Masters .................. 'Hungry dog' eats, vomits up treasured Masters tickets - CNN.com XX)
> 
> Masters of the course: The greatest golfers' greatest years - CNN.com


Sdly, Mike Weir might not make the cut.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Yes, Gus is starting to feel more at home here. He is even starting to play with Maggie.
> 
> How are you today?


I am doing well today, just finished making some tart shells for our dessert tomorrow  


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am doing well today, just finished making some tart shells for our dessert tomorrow  


Afternoon, Kim. Deborah is trying to find a good dessert recipe for Sunday as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Fred Couples is a name one does not see these days atop a Masters leaderboard. Interesting. Tom Watson is hanging in there. It would be nice to see him make the cut .............. and Tiger miss the cut. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

Marc, I made tart shells and I am filling them with custard and topping with fresh fruit and some shaved dark chocolate - light so it suits after a heavy meal with family


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Marc, I made tart shells and I am filling them with custard and topping with fresh fruit and some shaved dark chocolate - light so it suits after a heavy meal with family


Sounds great. Deborah is going through the various Jewish cookbooks. So, we will have an Easter Sunday meal and a Passover dessert.


----------



## javaqueen

what would constitute a Passover dessert?? just curious


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Why did I think that it was in the Fall????
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


Life's treating me well Marc, thank you. I have been visiting everyday, just listened to everyone, had nothing to add I am afraid.

I am having furniture delivered on Sunday - I seriously hope it fits through the doors, because my old furniture, which is smaller than the ones I am getting, was a botch to get through the doors. My wife and I managed it with great difficulty and badly scratched both the Garage door and the front door!

Still it is professional delivery people who are bringing it in, so I am sure they will do a much better job of it than my wife and I did getting the old ones out into the garage!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> what would constitute a Passover dessert?? just curious


Here is one she found online yesterday.

Passover Honey Nut Cake in Soaking Syrup Recipe at Epicurious.com

Here is a simple site re Passover that I send to friends in the US who ask about Passover.

Passover 2012 - Pesach - Jewish Holidays


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Life's treating me well Marc, thank you. I have been visiting everyday, just listened to everyone, had nothing to add I am afraid.
> 
> I am having furniture delivered on Sunday - I seriously hope it fits through the doors, because my old furniture, which is smaller than the ones I am getting, was a botch to get through the doors. My wife and I managed it with great difficulty and badly scratched both the Garage door and the front door!
> 
> Still it is professional delivery people who are bringing it in, so I am sure they will do a much better job of it than my wife and I did getting the old ones out into the garage!
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. Good luck with the delivery. We had to remover the doors to get some furniture into the house.


----------



## javaqueen

thank you for the links Marc...........I understand about Passover, just wasn't sure about what would be dessert, but that Honey Nut Cake sounds really good  of course my daughter doesn't like nuts, not allergic just doesn't like them, so she wouldn't eat it


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thank you for the links Marc...........I understand about Passover, just wasn't sure about what would be dessert, but that Honey Nut Cake sounds really good  of course my daughter doesn't like nuts, not allergic just doesn't like them, so she wouldn't eat it


Glad to have been of some help, Kim.


----------



## javaqueen

will it be just you and Deborah for your Passover dinner or will others be joining you???


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Tim. Birds are slowly coming back here to St.John's, but only those who don't mind our springtime snow and ice storms. Comes June, when the buds start to come out on the trees do we see the birds return.
> 
> Good luck with your Ottawa visit to your friend in the hospital.


thx G, it's an emotional time for everyone, certainly my wife. Watching the woman being rescued from being run over by the streetcar yesterday put a lump in my stomach for a few hours. All I could think of was not only the terrifying experience for the woman, but her family and friends too. I was also on a spadina streetcar that ran right over someone, and I never ever forgot it, I bet no one else on that car did either.

Anyway, have a good weekend/celebrations.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thx G, it's an emotional time for everyone, certainly my wife. Watching the woman being rescued from being run over by the streetcar yesterday put a lump in my stomach for a few hours. All I could think of was not only the terrifying experience for the woman, but her family and friends too. I was also on a spadina streetcar that ran right over someone, and I never ever forgot it, I bet no one else on that car did either.
> 
> Anyway, have a good weekend/celebrations.


I can imagine, Tim. Anyway, bon voyage, mon ami.

Celebrations are tomorrow and Sunday. Shalom/Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah made a great dinner with scallops and pasta and veggies. I asked her if this was a traditional Good Friday meal in her family when they lived in Calgary and Edmonton .................. and she just looked at me as if to say "Stupid New Yorker."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I was about to make Sunday Brunch until I realized that it is Saturday. Having Deborah home yesterday threw me for a loop. So, I shall make a fine Saturday Breakfast for us all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it was so good to see Fred Couples sharing the lead in The Masters yesterday. I will be rooting for him again today although I suspect Lefty Phil will be in the hunt as well. Poor Tiger seems to have lost his way again.

SAP is up with your favourite Just For Laughs gang with a little thing called God's Strength and a mini clip that may make you wonder what you're watching at first. Also, "If my body were a car" for a chuckle.


----------



## groovetube

good morning it's time to get ready to head north east. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


----------



## SINC

Good morning Kim and safe trip Tim!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, it was so good to see Fred Couples sharing the lead in The Masters yesterday. I will be rooting for him again today although I suspect Lefty Phil will be in the hunt as well. Poor Tiger seems to have lost his way again.
> 
> SAP is up with your favourite Just For Laughs gang with a little thing called God's Strength and a mini clip that may make you wonder what you're watching at first. Also, "If my body were a car" for a chuckle.


Afternoon, Don. Yes, good to see FC up there once again. Sorry to see Tom Watson not make the cut. Would rather see him in the final two rounds than Tiger. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning it's time to get ready to head north east. Have a good day everyone.


Afternoon, Tim. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!


Afternoon, Kim. Has all your snow melted yet? Any word from Kacey?


----------



## BigDL

Good day Kim, safe travelling, Tim.

Don, Marc, how are you making out with Snowmageddon or is it Snowzilla?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good day Kim, safe travelling, Tim.
> 
> Don, Marc, how are you making out with Snowmageddon or is it Snowzilla?


Afternoon, Dana. 

Snowmageddon/Snowzilla was last weekend. That was coated by freezing rain which then froze solid. Since then, we have gotten some more rain and a bit of sun to melt some of it away. I would say that we will be snow-free by May 24th weekend, which is the official end of winter here in St.John's.

How are you today? I hear that some rain and snow is headed for NB.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dana, the 30 cm that fell here on Thursday is nearly all gone again. Marc, my buddy from Calgary who arrived yesterday said they got very little snow in Calgary with no accumulation so there was no snow to melt there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dana, the 30 cm that fell here on Thursday is nearly all gone again. Marc, my buddy from Calgary who arrived yesterday said they got very little snow in Calgary with no accumulation so there was no snow to melt there.


Interesting. I thought that they had more snow than you folks. Amazing how quickly your snow is melting away. You shall have a real Spring afterall.


----------



## BigDL

High Marc, S-E NB has a 15 to 20 cm Official Snow Warning, Presently I am in the balmy southern climes of Halifax to visit with my family for Easter. 

Presently it is cloudy with a balmy 9ºC with a forecast of rain, ice pellets and snow. Temperatures dropping to slightly below freezing and rising to above freezing tomorrow.

I shall head north to the land of ice and snow tomorrow, perhaps a little sooner than originally planed, to clear the driveway in daylight, but that's for the morrow and that's mañana and a tad too task oriented for today.


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon everyone


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good afternoon everyone


Just in time for 4PM High Tea here, Kim. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> High Marc, S-E NB has a 15 to 20 cm Official Snow Warning, Presently I am in the balmy southern climes of Halifax to visit with my family for Easter.
> 
> Presently it is cloudy with a balmy 9ºC with a forecast of rain, ice pellets and snow. Temperatures dropping to slightly below freezing and rising to above freezing tomorrow.
> 
> I shall head north to the land of ice and snow tomorrow, perhaps a little sooner than originally planed, to clear the driveway in daylight, but that's for the morrow and that's mañana and a tad too task oriented for today.


Dana, a forecast of rain, ice pellets and snow is what I hate about this time of year here in St.John's. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, should be an interesting final round at The Masters. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Yep it will indeed, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep it will indeed, Marc.


I like it when it is close going into the final round, and could go to any of the top 10 or so. Good to see Tiger so low in the pack.


----------



## Dr.G.

Baby Imitates Dad's Sneeze on MSN Video

What a cute family moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Easter to those who celebrate this holiday. I shall make a fine Sunday Brunch for one and all this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. 'Tis another glorious day of sunshine as we prepare to watch the final round of The Masters in the motor home today. Yesterday as we three sat enjoying a few cold ones while watching together in the motor home, another friend from Calgary emailed to ask if I was watching. I replied yep, told him of our fun times watching together in the motor home and signed off with a wish you were here. He replied that he would get in his car at 8:00 this morning and be here before noon to join the festivities. He was jealous we were enjoying each others company while watching. So today I host another, who will overnight in the motor home and go home the following day. (This is the same guy that goes with me on our annual trip to Sask. with our friend from Nipawin.) It ought to be a fun-filled day.

As to who will win the Masters is anyone's guess, but I am thinking my favourite lefty Phil might just have a pretty good run at it.

Meanwhile on SAP, that Batman clip you found Marc, along with a kitten riding a turtle and 'texting for help'.


----------



## javaqueen

Good Morning my friends, and a Happy Easter to all my friends who celebrate this day


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I would like to see someone other than a "big name" win the green jacket this year. We shall see.

Morning, Kim. A Happy Easter to you as well.


----------



## javaqueen

Thanks Marc, what are your plans for today?? We are painting the bathroom (well my hubby is  )


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. My wife, Deborah, is getting the Easter Sunday meal together for guests tonight.


----------



## javaqueen

that is great Marc, how many people are coming over???


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that is great Marc, how many people are coming over???


8 people in all ............. and two doxies. Bridget, who we raised and sold to a neighbor two doors down, will bring her, and some friends of ours who have Buzz, Bridget's son, will bring him. So, there will be 7 adults, 3 children and 7 doxies. Should be an intesting mix.


----------



## javaqueen

That sounds like quite a full house.......doxie wise LOL enjoy your dinner my friend


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> That sounds like quite a full house.......doxie wise LOL enjoy your dinner my friend


Thanks, Kim. The amazing thing is that all these doxies are directly related if you go back one/two/three/four generations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I missed Bo Van Pelt's hole-in-one at No.16. Did you see it? I am looking for a link to see it since I have never seen a hole-in-one live.


----------



## Dr.G.

found a clip
VIDEO: Bo Van Pelt Hole In One At The Masters : Golf News


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Kim. The amazing thing is that all these doxies are directly related if you go back one/two/three/four generations.


that is so cool  is Gus also related to the others????


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that is so cool  is Gus also related to the others????


Yes. Gus is related to everyone that will be coming tonight and all the doxies that are here. His grandfather is the brother of our very first doxie, Rootie, and his great grandmother is the sister of Daisy and Abby's mom. Daisy had Gracie, who is here, and Bridget is Gracie's sister, and Buzz is Bridget's son, and Fanny is Gracie's half-sister, and Fanny's great great grandmother is Gus's great great aunt. So, everyone is related to someone in some way. It is VERY complicated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's go Bubba Watson. Anyone named "Bubba" should win in Georgia. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Yes. Gus is related to everyone that will be coming tonight and all the doxies that are here. His grandfather is the brother of our very first doxie, Rootie, and his great grandmother is the sister of Daisy and Abby's mom. Daisy had Gracie, who is here, and Bridget is Gracie's sister, and Buzz is Bridget's son, and Fanny is Gracie's half-sister, and Fanny's great great grandmother is Gus's great great aunt. So, everyone is related to someone in some way. It is VERY complicated.


That is great that Gus is also related, hope that you are having a great time tonight with your human and doxie friends


----------



## (( p g ))

It's now Q2 of 2012. So it's time for me to pop in and say hi to all you Shangsters. 
How are things, Dr. G, et al?


----------



## tilt

Good afternoon all.

Our furniture got delivered today and was also set up. They guys were in and out in 15 minutes - including unloading, unpacking, bringing it in and assembling everything and cleaning up. Impressive.

Our living room is now entirely recliner-based! Comfy 

Cheers


----------



## eMacMan

Absolutely gorgeous day today. Sadly the cold is into the third day so about the best I could do to take advantage was a short Sunday Drive.

So far though have kept the sore throat and stuffiness to a minimum, and no real headaches. However the ribs do hurt whenever I cough or laugh.


----------



## tilt

eMacMan said:


> However the ribs do hurt whenever I cough or laugh.


I know the feeling all to well. My sympathies are with you!

Cheers


----------



## groovetube

Just got back in from Ottawa. Happy to be home, as are the cats. 

Great to see our dear friend, who looked rather good today, we got to spend a couple hours with her. The enormity of the accident really hits after the visit.

Hope everyone had a good sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Let's go Bubba Watson. Anyone named "Bubba" should win in Georgia. We shall see.


Did I call it or did I call it???????????? Kudos to Bubba. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Our furniture got delivered today and was also set up. They guys were in and out in 15 minutes - including unloading, unpacking, bringing it in and assembling everything and cleaning up. Impressive.
> 
> Our living room is now entirely recliner-based! Comfy
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. Kudos. That sort of arrangement would never work in our house. Not very doxie friendly. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Absolutely gorgeous day today. Sadly the cold is into the third day so about the best I could do to take advantage was a short Sunday Drive.
> 
> So far though have kept the sore throat and stuffiness to a minimum, and no real headaches. However the ribs do hurt whenever I cough or laugh.


Sorry to hear of your illness, Bob. Is it the flu?


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap:


groovetube said:


> Just got back in from Ottawa. Happy to be home, as are the cats.
> 
> Great to see our dear friend, who looked rather good today, we got to spend a couple hours with her. The enormity of the accident really hits after the visit.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good sunday.


Evening, Tim. Welcome home. Still, your trip was a mission that helped another person. Good for you!!!!!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a grand night with all the adults and children ................. and seven doxies racing about throughout the house. We had Daisy chasing her two daugherter, Bridget and Gracie, and Bridget chasing her son, Buzz. We had Maggie chasing Gus, and Abby just wanting to be in someone's lap. 

Oh, and the meal was excellent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of your illness, Bob. Is it the flu?


 Thanks Marc, and Mohan for the sympathy. First bug I've had since I started refusing the flu vaccines. Doubt that it is the flu, I usually get vicious headaches with the flu. Some sort of virus. Seems way too mild to be the Norwalk bug that has flattened a couple of the neighbours. 

Lots of C & D and a bit of Aspirin seem to be keeping it in line.

Anyways not nearly severe enough to have me feeling the need to attach a name to it.

Tim: Glad to hear you had a good visit. Sounds like there is still a lot of healing to go.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang and Happy Easter to those celebrating! 

It was a busy day for me as well with guests coming over and me being requested to prepare an Easter lunch with no/low carbs. It was a challenge, but I did it thanks to a flour-less cheese and spinach souffle, turkey bacon and braised brussel sprouts with chestnuts and crisped paper thin Serrano ham. 

The granddaughter was over and she is nearly crawling already! Woot! 

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well Bob. Hope you recover soon!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Thanks Marc, and Mohan for the sympathy. First bug I've had since I started refusing the flu vaccines. Doubt that it is the flu, I usually get vicious headaches with the flu. Some sort of virus. Seems way too mild to be the Norwalk bug that has flattened a couple of the neighbours.
> 
> Lots of C & D and a bit of Aspirin seem to be keeping it in line.
> 
> Anyways not nearly severe enough to have me feeling the need to attach a name to it.
> 
> Tim: Glad to hear you had a good visit. Sounds like there is still a lot of healing to go.


Hope you are feeling better soon, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine breakfast for us all to get us on our way to work. First, coffee .....................


----------



## BigDL

Morning Marc, how are things today.

I had a reasonably good trip back home from Halifax last evening. Fairly clear until the toll plaza on the Cobequid Pass, then on the Amherst side of the hill we ran into "StarField" snow. 

That what I call it when the snow is coming straight into the beams of the cars headlights. It reminds me of the old screen saver "StarField." 

We had snow like that, of varying degrees, all the way along until arriving near the Moncton Airport when the snow eased off.

Safe trip home at any rate.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Dana. Had some catching up to do on ehMac this morning as I was off entertaining my Calgary guest most of the day. He is sound asleep in the motor home as I type this.

Got SAP done with an interesting video of a strange twist when a guy tosses a paper airplane out the window of his 18th floor apartment. Now it is back to work to get tomorrow done before preparing breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon, Kim.


Shouldn't that be Bob, not Kim, Marc??


----------



## groovetube

eMacMan said:


> Thanks Marc, and Mohan for the sympathy. First bug I've had since I started refusing the flu vaccines. Doubt that it is the flu, I usually get vicious headaches with the flu. Some sort of virus. Seems way too mild to be the Norwalk bug that has flattened a couple of the neighbours.
> 
> Lots of C & D and a bit of Aspirin seem to be keeping it in line.
> 
> Anyways not nearly severe enough to have me feeling the need to attach a name to it.
> 
> Tim: Glad to hear you had a good visit. Sounds like there is still a lot of healing to go.





Dr.G. said:


> :clap:
> 
> Evening, Tim. Welcome home. Still, your trip was a mission that helped another person. Good for you!!!!!!! :clap::clap:


thx. The drive was well worth it. A few of us chipped in the get her a top end ipad and she loves it. The healing and rehabilitation will be probably about a year in hospital. If this was in the US, the family would bankrupted/screwed. 
eMacMan (Bob?) hope you're feeling better. I've been taken down by the flu several times this year, more so than in recent memory. But I seem to have more friends lately with little ones in daycare etc., so I'm being far more exposed to all kinds of "science experiments" 

I'll be a bachelor this week and part of ext, my wife is in Kansas City this week, and she heads to Edmonton next week for her work. I thought of tagging along but work prevents me, and Edmonton was an option to see some family there and Calgary, but flights are steep right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Morning Marc, how are things today.
> 
> I had a reasonably good trip back home from Halifax last evening. Fairly clear until the toll plaza on the Cobequid Pass, then on the Amherst side of the hill we ran into "StarField" snow.
> 
> That what I call it when the snow is coming straight into the beams of the cars headlights. It reminds me of the old screen saver "StarField."
> 
> We had snow like that, of varying degrees, all the way along until arriving near the Moncton Airport when the snow eased off.
> 
> Safe trip home at any rate.


Glad you made it home, Dana. Interesting to be able to drive from one province to another province. You may drive for 12 hours from St.John's to Port Aux Basques, but still be in NL ........... waiting for the ferry to NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Shouldn't that be Bob, not Kim, Marc??


Oops!!  Sorry, Bob. Too early in the morning and too many people sick here in The Shang.

Morning, Don. I trust that you are feeling well today? We need some healthy people here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thx. The drive was well worth it. A few of us chipped in the get her a top end ipad and she loves it. The healing and rehabilitation will be probably about a year in hospital. If this was in the US, the family would bankrupted/screwed.
> eMacMan (Bob?) hope you're feeling better. I've been taken down by the flu several times this year, more so than in recent memory. But I seem to have more friends lately with little ones in daycare etc., so I'm being far more exposed to all kinds of "science experiments"
> 
> I'll be a bachelor this week and part of ext, my wife is in Kansas City this week, and she heads to Edmonton next week for her work. I thought of tagging along but work prevents me, and Edmonton was an option to see some family there and Calgary, but flights are steep right now.


Morning, Tim. That was a fine deed you did for your friend.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I trust that you are feeling well today? We need some healthy people here in The Shang.


I am just dandy this morning Marc. We had a great time watching the Masters and enjoyed each others company until 9:00 p.m. when I headed in to bed. Slept until 5:00 this morning and am raring to go. Like you, I also called Bubba to win when Phil made that triple bogey and put himself out of the running.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am just dandy this morning Marc. We had a great time watching the Masters and enjoyed each others company until 9:00 p.m. when I headed in to bed. Slept until 5:00 this morning and am raring to go. Like you, I also called Bubba to win when Phil made that triple bogey and put himself out of the running.


Good to hear, Don. Yes, Bubba is still pinching himself this morning. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well past the 4PM High Tea time here in St.John's, but enough time for other parts of the country to partake once it is 4PM where you are. Actually, I am in high coffee mode with all the last-minutes postings and gradings I need to do. Comes Thursday, I am in to reading finals. Oh joy.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. That was a fine deed you did for your friend.


thx G, though it wasn't necessarily a fine deed, just trying to live up to what it is to be a friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thx G, though it wasn't necessarily a fine deed, just trying to live up to what it is to be a friend.


Well, in the Jewish faith, Tim, that was a "mitzvah" (a good deed) for a friend. So, you practice your beliefs, whatever they might be, and someone is happier today for what you did. Paix, mon ami. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> *snip* prepare an Easter lunch with no/low carbs. It was a challenge, but I did it thanks to a flour-less cheese and spinach souffle, turkey bacon and braised brussel sprouts with chestnuts and crisped paper thin Serrano ham.


Please, please, pretty please, may I have the recipes? I am on a low-carb diet and am running out of things to cook!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mohan. How are you today? How is your diet coming along? I have hit a plateau and must get back to the gym to counter-balance my food intake. Paix, mon ami.

How are you finding your new position?


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone 

Mohan, what are some of the things that you like to eat?? I am sure that we can find some low carb versions for you


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How are you tonight?

We had Tim Steeves and Nancy Dahn, and their two children, over for Easter dinner. Tim played our retuned piano and gave it his OK. Now, all Deborah has to do is to relearn how to play. She gave up playing the piano at the age of 10 to focus on the flute, which she played until she was 18. Duo Concertante


----------



## javaqueen

doing well, just finished playing Edvard Grieg, Notturno 
Edvard Grieg (3) Notturno op. 54, no. 4 arr. for orchestra - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> doing well, just finished playing Edvard Grieg, Notturno
> Edvard Grieg (3) Notturno op. 54, no. 4 arr. for orchestra - YouTube


So very soothing, Kim. To be honest, I don't think I have heard this before. Amazingly, my son is the Grieg lover in this household. Deborah and I like him, but for some reason, Stephen got into his music after he did a report on him for high school.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is the Edvard Grieg piece that is #1 in my books.

Edvard Grieg - Morning Mood - YouTube

This is Stephen's #1 Grieg piece.

Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King - YouTube


----------



## SINC

News reports just in that Wiebo Ludwig is dead. No details yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> News reports just in that Wiebo Ludwig is dead. No details yet.


Yes, CBC just reported his death as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. How are you today? How is your diet coming along? I have hit a plateau and must get back to the gym to counter-balance my food intake. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> How are you finding your new position?


I am well Marc, thank you. My diet is coming along just fine, still losing weight, albeit slower now.

Do not worry about plateauing, the weight-loss will start again. The philosophy is that the longer your body spends at a certain weight while going up, it tends to spend a proportionate amount of time in that same weight while coming down too. So, if you gained quickly, you tend to lose quickly and if you gained slowly, you tend to lose slowly too.



javaqueen said:


> Mohan, what are some of the things that you like to eat?? I am sure that we can find some low carb versions for you


Hi Kim. I like pizza, but no way it can be made without any flour, so that's out. I love chocolate, cakes, breads etc. and no way I can eat them now 

OK, kidding aside, I like veggies (anything that does not grow underground), I cannot eat any fruits other than Avocados, Limes and Lemons. That means no tomatoes either.

I can eat meat, fowl, fish, eggs, cheese, butter, oil. Nothing low-calorie or low-fat.

So, that pretty much limits what I can eat because there is only so much you can do with what I have listed, and I have done pretty much everything that can be done - baking, frying, sautéing, grilling, slow-cooking, with different spices and seasonings etc.

Cheers


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> News reports just in that Wiebo Ludwig is dead. No details yet.


Cancer. He made his own coffin.

A bit of a nutbar but I notice that the lamestream did everything they could to shy away from his message and focus on the man.


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> Please, please, pretty please, may I have the recipes? I am on a low-carb diet and am running out of things to cook!
> 
> Cheers


Custom recipe, "Mohan's Low Carb Pizza" sent via email. 
Let me know if you got it. 

Enjoy! 

If anybody else wants it, just say and I can post or pm it.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I am well Marc, thank you. My diet is coming along just fine, still losing weight, albeit slower now.
> 
> Do not worry about plateauing, the weight-loss will start again. The philosophy is that the longer your body spends at a certain weight while going up, it tends to spend a proportionate amount of time in that same weight while coming down too. So, if you gained quickly, you tend to lose quickly and if you gained slowly, you tend to lose slowly too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kim. I like pizza, but no way it can be made without any flour, so that's out. I love chocolate, cakes, breads etc. and no way I can eat them now
> 
> OK, kidding aside, I like veggies (anything that does not grow underground), I cannot eat any fruits other than Avocados, Limes and Lemons. That means no tomatoes either.
> 
> I can eat meat, fowl, fish, eggs, cheese, butter, oil. Nothing low-calorie or low-fat.
> 
> So, that pretty much limits what I can eat because there is only so much you can do with what I have listed, and I have done pretty much everything that can be done - baking, frying, sautéing, grilling, slow-cooking, with different spices and seasonings etc.
> 
> Cheers


Good points re weight loss, Mohan. I am gaining muscle while not losing weight, but my waist is thinner, so I guess that is a plus. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Custom recipe, "Mohan's Low Carb Pizza" sent via email.
> Let me know if you got it.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> If anybody else wants it, just say and I can post or pm it.


I would love to see it, Kim. I LOVE pizza!!! :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall create a low carb/heart friendly breakfast this morning ............. with lots of coffee for those of us needing to be in high gear. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We gave Gus his first toy ....... a hedgehog. Poor boy has never had a toy of his own and did not know what to do with it .......... especially after Abby realized that he was not playing with it and "adopted" it as her own.


----------



## BigDL

Morning Marc, low carb sounds good, Coffee sounds great. 

Gus looks like a lovely puppy. 

My youngest niece is finishing up her final year at St. Mary's in Halifax, her life sounds hectic, how's your level of "busyness" at this time of the calendar?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Morning Marc, low carb sounds good, Coffee sounds great.
> 
> Gus looks like a lovely puppy.
> 
> My youngest niece is finishing up her final year at St. Mary's in Halifax, her life sounds hectic, how's your level of "busyness" at this time of the calendar?


Morning, Dana. How are you today?

Gus is not a puppy, since he will be 3 years old in a month or so. He is a rescue doxie. Here is a picture of Gus with Maggie, our 8 month old pup.

There are times when I envy students who just have to write five final exams or so, rather than the prof that has to read all of these exams. Still, I give my students the question on day one of class and they are able to ask me questions about the final for the entire semester. They all have to be in by tomorrow via email attachment ................ then the fun begins. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Had a solid nine hours rest last night, a rare treat. Lovely spring weather is upon us with lots of melt and sun. All our snow should be gone (again) in a few more days. Today on SAP, a guy taking a picture of a wave in our mini clip, "Makin' Music" and a cat who can open a freezer door.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Same here with +11C temps and lots of sunshine. Sadly, more snow is forecast for this weekend, but some of last weeks snow is melting away to make room for this new snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was outside hanging up clothes on the clothes line for the first time this year (it is +14C and sunny) when I spotted all five doxies in the backyard circling around something. I thought that they had found a dead bird, since some have been spotted in the melting snow these past few days. When I scooted them away I was amazed at what I saw .................. a small patch of crocus. I rushed inside to get my camera to take a picture of these little flowers. Crocus blooming in early April is a rare sight here. So, now I have proof that they did come up and sprout. Sadly, with the snow forecast this weekend, it will spell the end to this nice sight of Spring. Still, they are there today.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 



Dr.G. said:


> I would love to see it, Kim. I LOVE pizza!!! :love2:


Sent email! Enjoy! 
Gus is just beginning to learn about the finer things in life, such as your very own toys. Bravo! 

Don - Off to check out SAP in a few minutes!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Was outside hanging up clothes on the clothes line for the first time this year (it is +14C and sunny) when I spotted all five doxies in the backyard circling around something. I thought that they had found a dead bird, since some have been spotted in the melting snow these past few days. When I scooted them away I was amazed at what I saw .................. a small patch of crocus. I rushed inside to get my camera to take a picture of these little flowers. Crocus blooming in early April is a rare sight here. So, now I have proof that they did come up and sprout. Sadly, with the snow forecast this weekend, it will spell the end to this nice sight of Spring. Still, they are there today.


Crocus in the snow is almost a cliché in this part of the world. These flowers are very tough customers indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent email! Enjoy!
> Gus is just beginning to learn about the finer things in life, such as your very own toys. Bravo!
> 
> Don - Off to check out SAP in a few minutes!


Merci, Kim. Received it intact.

Gus found an old bone that no one wanted, and seemed happy sitting out in the afternoon sun and just taking life easy. Poor guy has spent all of his life either in a crate or an X-pen with little running space, no grass, no walks, etc. We took him for a walk the other day and being out seemed to have been a brand new adventure for him.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Crocus in the snow is almost a cliché in this part of the world. These flowers are very tough customers indeed.


Afternoon, Bob. Some years, they pop up through the snow in April, only to get killed off by the snows of April or early-May. They really start coming out in full bloom comes the May 24th weekend, the last day we usually will get any snow or below freezing weather.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, they may not last past Friday's snow, but they are here today.


----------



## friend

Evening all. 

I hope ye are well.
Haven't been here for awhile, sorry,
so I have not heard any news.

We are fine and Vonetta and I am planing their
arrival for August, marriage and all, but the father makes 
it difficult refusing to sign for the passports even though
he knows that their kids will have it so much better here.
We just have to wait and see and keep praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I hope ye are well.
> Haven't been here for awhile, sorry,
> so i have not heard any news.
> I'm fine and Vonetta and i am planing their
> arrival for August, but the father makes it difficult
> for them refusing to sign for the passports even though
> he knows that their kids will have it so much better here.
> We just have to wait and see and keep praying for a good outcome.


Evening, Caman. Welcome home. 
Sorry to hear about the father's being stubborn on this matter. Hopefully it will work out well in the end and you shall all be together this summer.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Bob, they may not last past Friday's snow, but they are here today.


Beautiful! The heralds of Spring! 


friend said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I hope ye are well.
> Haven't been here for awhile, sorry,
> so I have not heard any news.
> 
> We are fine and Vonetta and I am planing their
> arrival for August, marriage and all, but the father makes
> it difficult refusing to sign for the passports even though
> he knows that their kids will have it so much better here.
> We just have to wait and see and keep praying for a good outcome.


Good to hear from you Caman, and I'm equally glad to hear that things are going well with Vonetta. I wish you both luck and a speedy resolution to the outstanding passports. I can relate to what a frustrating issue that can be.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. Welcome home.
> Sorry to hear about the father's being stubborn on this matter. Hopefully it will work out well in the end and you shall all be together this summer.


Hi Marc.

I do hope so.
The kids are so excited and really want to move
and Vonetta and I can hardly wait to be together
merging the family. My lot is very positive too.

Give my best to Deborah.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> 
> I do hope so.
> The kids are so excited and really want to move
> and Vonetta and I can hardly wait to be together
> merging the family. My lot is very positive too.
> 
> Give my best to Deborah.


Why do you think the father is refusing to sign? Here in Canada, when I had Shaina and Stephen as a single dad, the law in NL said that I could not move more than 50km from my home without the written permission of their mom, but that she was free to move to New Zealand if she wanted to at the drop of a hat.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Why do you think the father is refusing to sign? Here in Canada, when I had Shaina and Stephen as a single dad, the law in NL said that I could not move more than 50km from my home without the written permission of their mom, but that she was free to move to New Zealand if she wanted to at the drop of a hat.


Appallingly he is playing some sort of game.

He is not a dedicated parent, but this is him wanting to show that he is.
Vonetta have the right by court order to choose where the children shall
live, domestic or abroad, but she need him to sign for the passport.
All their common friend, all of her family and even his father is in favor
of the move, but he want to be difficult.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Appallingly he is playing some sort of game.
> 
> He is not a dedicated parent, but this is him wanting to show that he is.
> Vonetta have the right by court order to choose where the children shall
> live, domestic or abroad, but she need him to sign for the passport.
> All their common friend, all of her family and even his father is in favor
> of the move, but he want to be difficult.


Sorry to hear of this, Caman. Hopefully, he will change his mind in the end.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Beautiful! The heralds of Spring! .


Yes, many people went to church today to pray for an early Spring and an end to Winter. We shall see.

Hark the Herald Angels sing - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

I have had way too much coffee today, so I am switching to green tea. Anyone interested in a cup?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it is +9C with no wind and clear skies, so I think that I shall call it a night here and go out in my backyard with my telescope and do some stargazing. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Now that Caman is back in Sweden, maybe he will do the honors, or get one of his celebrity chefs to make us enjoy getting up for breakfast. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.


----------



## groovetube

I could really use a cup of green tea. I've had this bad headache for 2 days now. Really seem to be whacked with whatever goes around a lot this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite me friends.


Good to see this little sign off once again, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I could really use a cup of green tea. I've had this bad headache for 2 days now. Really seem to be whacked with whatever goes around a lot this year.


Sorry to hear this, Tim. I use Tazo Zen Green Tea and find it quite good. I shall keep this coming for you until you say enough. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine OtHD Breakfast for us all and then get back to grading. Coffee and tea shall flow throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## BigDL

Good morning Marc, everyone. Trusting the day finds you well.

BTW Marc, yesterday when I used the term puppy for Gus, it was more the submissive like "scratch my belly" pose. He does seem a tad large to be a pup.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Another great sleep last night so am raring to go this morning. SAP for today features a time waster, "Home is where the heart is" redefined and a video of Marvellous Marble Machines that have complicated machines doing nothing. Now it's back to work on tomorrow's edition. Later . . .


----------



## friend

Morning to ye. 

Went to bed at 6:15am so breakfast will be arranged from Sue'de tomorrow instead.
We need to find a way to change the mindset of the father of Vonetta's kid or they
can't move here. This is bringing us a lot of stress that we don't need and kept me up all night.
One way is to find a few celebraties that could write to him and plead for our case.
If any of ye know anyone that might be able to help or if ye have any ideas, please let me know.
Prayers will do fine to.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good morning Marc, everyone. Trusting the day finds you well.
> 
> BTW Marc, yesterday when I used the term puppy for Gus, it was more the submissive like "scratch my belly" pose. He does seem a tad large to be a pup.


Morning, Dana. How are you today?

Yes, Gus is a real wimp when it comes to being petted. He is always so happy to be acknowledged by a human, and then his tail is going back and forth when he gets petted. He likes to lie in my office as I type away, just to be close to me. As I said, he was not an abused dog, just a neglected dog -- one of 40 in a home half the size of my current home. 

Still, he and I are the only two males in the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good to hear you are sleeping better these days. I recall when you were in such pain that you did not sleep well. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning to ye.
> 
> Went to bed at 6:15am so breakfast will be arranged from Sue'de tomorrow instead.
> We need to find a way to change the mindset of the father of Vonetta's kid or they
> can't move here. This is bringing us a lot of stress that we don't need and kept me up all night.
> One way is to find a few celebraties that could write to him and plead for our case.
> If any of ye know anyone that might be able to help or if ye have any ideas, please let me know.
> Prayers will do fine to.


Morning, Caman. Sorry, I don't know of any celebs who might help your case. Vonetta might have to get a lawyer who will go before a judge and ask the judge to rule that either he signs or he loses the right of parental consent. Is he paying child support? If not, this will be easier to get a judge to sign off on. If he is, he might not want to continue to pay for support if the children are out of the country.

Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Sorry, I don't know of any celebs who might help your case. Vonetta might have to get a lawyer who will go before a judge and ask the judge to rule that either he signs or he loses the right of parental consent. Is he paying child support? If not, this will be easier to get a judge to sign off on. If he is, he might not want to continue to pay for support if the children are out of the country.
> 
> Good luck, my friend.


Morning Marc.

Vonetta has laywer, but she says that going before the judge do
always posess a risk that the case could go pear shaped.Of course that is true. 
There are judges that are slightly odd and who rules acording to their mindset.
The father is payin gjust enough child support to keep him out of court, the sly
bugger, so that option is blocked at the moment.
Right now things are bleak and he might be adding a further 6-12 months to our
family unification. Meanwhile Nambawani, her 11 year old son, is severily bullied
in school and they are living a small means, even though Vonetta is working 2 jobs.
He is not seeing to the kids best in this. 

Sorry all to bring this up, but all this breaks my heart.
We just want to make a real family situation and make it better for all the 9 kids.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> Vonetta has laywer, but she says that going before the judge do
> always posess a risk that the case could go pear shaped.Of course that is true.
> There are judges that are slightly odd and who rules acording to their mindset.
> The father is payin gjust enough child support to keep him out of court, the sly
> bugger, so that option is blocked at the moment.
> Right now things are bleak and he might be adding a further 6-12 months to our
> family unification. Meanwhile Nambawani, her 11 year old son, is severily bullied
> in school and they are living a small means, even though Vonetta is working 2 jobs.
> He is not seeing to the kids best in this.


Sorry to hear this, Caman. Yes, it is going to be difficult from what you say since he is paying some form of child support.


----------



## KC4

Good Luck Caman - It's a tough situation. I hope it's resolved quickly.


----------



## KC4

Marc - I've found a video, just for you....

Here's a two-minute reminder that treadmills are evil - msnNOW


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc - I've found a video, just for you....
> 
> Here's a two-minute reminder that treadmills are evil - msnNOW


XX)XX)

Good one, Kim. This is why I use the treadmill for walking at no more than 3.5mph. I am able to keep up that pace for about 45-60 minutes. On the bike, I am going at top speed (for me) and do about 7-10 miles in 30-45 minutes. The people in this clip set the treadmill far faster than I do. Deborah is able to run on a treadmill, but I just use it for walking. We do put the doxies on every so often, and they seem to like it a bit.

Got the email with the pics. Merci. Do they ever study on board ship?


----------



## eMacMan

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> Vonetta has laywer, but she says that going before the judge do
> always posess a risk that the case could go pear shaped.Of course that is true.
> There are judges that are slightly odd and who rules acording to their mindset.
> The father is payin gjust enough child support to keep him out of court, the sly
> bugger, so that option is blocked at the moment.
> Right now things are bleak and he might be adding a further 6-12 months to our
> family unification. Meanwhile Nambawani, her 11 year old son, is severily bullied
> in school and they are living a small means, even though Vonetta is working 2 jobs.
> He is not seeing to the kids best in this.
> 
> Sorry all to bring this up, but all this breaks my heart.
> We just want to make a real family situation and make it better for all the 9 kids.


Hopefully both of you have brought yourself up to date on IRS changes in the past couple of years. F BAR and Form 8938 penalties can devastate Americans, former Green card holders, and their spouses living abroad. Even if no taxes are owed to the US government.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hopefully both of you have brought yourself up to date on IRS changes in the past couple of years. F BAR and Form 8938 penalties can devastate Americans, former Green card holders, and their spouses living abroad. Even if no taxes are owed to the US government.


Evening, Bob. Yes, I am caught right in the middle of these regulations. tptptptp


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> Hopefully both of you have brought yourself up to date on IRS changes in the past couple of years. F BAR and Form 8938 penalties can devastate Americans, former Green card holders, and their spouses living abroad. Even if no taxes are owed to the US government.


Thanks for the heads-up Bob. I will look in to this. This may have application to me and mine as well, having lived in the US and with us still holding US assets.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up Bob. I will look in to this. This may have application to me and mine as well, having lived in the US and with us still holding US assets.


What is your citizenship, Kim? Canadian or dual? US assets are to be taxed, but so too are Canadian assets. I am supposed to turn over 1/4 of my RRSP to the IRS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is making some green tea if anyone wants some. I am in grading mode ............ but should not drink anymore coffee.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. Hope to see you rise and shine before me tomorrow morning ................ especially with a guest chef for breakfast. We shall see.

I hope that things go well for you soon. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to pull the pin as well. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> What is your citizenship, Kim? Canadian or dual? US assets are to be taxed, but so too are Canadian assets. I am supposed to turn over 1/4 of my RRSP to the IRS.


Ouch. I wonder if my travel agent once worked for the IRS?

I only hold Canadian citizenship, however while in the States had L2 status with a working Visa.


----------



## Macfury

I poke my heads in and everyone's asleep!


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> I poke my heads in and everyone's asleep!


Romaine or Iceberg? 
Lettuce speak plainly.


----------



## eMacMan

KC4 said:


> Ouch. I wonder if my travel agent once worked for the IRS?
> 
> I only hold Canadian citizenship, however while in the States had L2 status with a working Visa.


It's kind of a catch 22. Best bet is to revoke your green card, but IRS wants you to pay US taxes for the previous 6 years to do so. Meanwhile if you have not been filing FuBARS they can essentially steal everything you own even though you probably do not owe them a dime in taxes. If your husband is also Canadian you are probably safe but do take the time to look into it.

For couples with at least one expat American here is a good place to start:
The Isaac Brock Society | Liberty and justice for all United States persons abroad

Should you be tempted to try and do the right thing:
U.S. campaign to catch tax cheats snaring Canadians | Personal Finance | Financial Post

OTOH if both of you were born in Canada it would seem unlikely that your bank will pass along your account information. 

The stick that IRS is using on banks world wide is to with hold 30% of all US sourced funds if they do not comply with information requests. 

The finance minister has pointed out that banks revealing this info are in violation of Canadian banking laws, but this Governments backbone when dealing with the US is notoriously wimpy.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Bob. I will certainly look into it. We're both Canadian born.


----------



## eMacMan

And on a lighter note, this years grand prize winner of the Rube Goldberg competition. Perhaps this one could find another home on SAP?

Who knew that St. Olaf, Minnesota really does exist?

St. Olaf Rube Goldberg 2012 - National Champions!!! - YouTube


----------



## friend

Good morning all. 

Today Marcus Samuelsson came up from New York to make breakfast for us.
He has been cooking in the White House and has restaurants in NY. Enjoy.
Cooking for The Obamas

Keeping my fingers crossed for good news from the lawyers about the passport issue.
I can't get over the thought that our marriage could go down the drain over this.
..................

O My brother! 
At every juncture We have restated Our theme, that all that hath been recorded in these
verses may, by the leave of God, be made clear unto thee, and that thou mayest become
independent of those who are plunged in the darkness of self and who tread the valley 
of arrogance and pride, and be of them that move within the paradise of everlasting life.
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Today Marcus Samuelsson came up from New York to make breakfast for us.
> He has been cooking in the White House and has restaurants in NY. Enjoy.
> Cooking for The Obamas
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for good news from the lawyers about the passport issue.
> I can't get over the thought that our marriage could go down the drain over this.
> ..................
> 
> O My brother!
> At every juncture We have restated Our theme, that all that hath been recorded in these
> verses may, by the leave of God, be made clear unto thee, and that thou mayest become
> independent of those who are plunged in the darkness of self and who tread the valley
> of arrogance and pride, and be of them that move within the paradise of everlasting life.
> Bahá'u'lláh


Morning, Caman. Great breakfast. Merci.

Try not to think of the consequences of this passport situation just yet, my friend. Hopefully, the lawyers will find a way to make this work for you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I poke my heads in and everyone's asleep!


Morning, Peter. We go 24/7 here in The Shang, so someone is up, if only a doxie.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Ouch. I wonder if my travel agent once worked for the IRS?
> 
> I only hold Canadian citizenship, however while in the States had L2 status with a working Visa.


Not sure if this qualifies as being obligated to pay the IRS a percentage of all of your holdings/assets here in Canada. The law is meant to get those US citizens hiding money in off-shore/out of the country accounts, but an RRSP is not what I consider to be hiding my money ............... but the IRS wants a share of this asset. I have worked too hard over 35 years to build up this pool of retirement funds, and I can't see just turning over part of it to the IRS.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Romaine or Iceberg?
> Lettuce speak plainly.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> It's kind of a catch 22. Best bet is to revoke your green card, but IRS wants you to pay US taxes for the previous 6 years to do so. Meanwhile if you have not been filing FuBARS they can essentially steal everything you own even though you probably do not owe them a dime in taxes. If your husband is also Canadian you are probably safe but do take the time to look into it.
> 
> For couples with at least one expat American here is a good place to start:
> The Isaac Brock Society | Liberty and justice for all United States persons abroad
> 
> Should you be tempted to try and do the right thing:
> U.S. campaign to catch tax cheats snaring Canadians | Personal Finance | Financial Post
> 
> OTOH if both of you were born in Canada it would seem unlikely that your bank will pass along your account information.
> 
> The stick that IRS is using on banks world wide is to with hold 30% of all US sourced funds if they do not comply with information requests.
> 
> The finance minister has pointed out that banks revealing this info are in violation of Canadian banking laws, but this Governments backbone when dealing with the US is notoriously wimpy.


Good info, Bob. Still, I don't think of myself as a "tax cheat", but the IRS does. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Unique .............. We need this sort of button here in The Shang.  

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## SINC

Morning Camán and Marc, I see the breakfasts are back to normal, nice. That button adding drama was a surprise when I watched it yesterday morning. Today on SAP: Making a simple birdfeeder, a swinging dog, Bart the Bear and emptying the bath tub.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Camán and Marc, I see the breakfasts are back to normal, nice. That button adding drama was a surprise when I watched it yesterday morning. Today on SAP: Making a simple birdfeeder, a swinging dog, Bart the Bear and emptying the bath tub.


Morning, Don. The Bart the Bear clip was amazing. The size of that bear!!!!!!!!


----------



## javaqueen

morning all..............how is everyone today??

Caman, I am praying that this situation gets worked out quickly for you and Vonetta

and for all of you with issues with the U.S. IRS, I am also praying that you don't owe too much 

another busy day around here, but at least I get to play the piano for about 2 hours  a very nice thing for me indeed.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> This is the Edvard Grieg piece that is #1 in my books.
> 
> Edvard Grieg - Morning Mood - YouTube
> 
> This is Stephen's #1 Grieg piece.
> 
> Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King - YouTube


both of those pieces are beautiful Marc, but I truly love that Notturno piece, just something about it. I have quite a bit of music for Grieg but I have even more of Bach, Chopin, Clementi and Mozart


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> both of those pieces are beautiful Marc, but I truly love that Notturno piece, just something about it. I have quite a bit of music for Grieg but I have even more of Bach, Chopin, Clementi and Mozart


Morning, Kim. My wife has been in a Mozart mood, playing many of her numerous Mozart CDs. Amazing the amount of works he composed.


----------



## javaqueen

for being so young when he started and dying so young as well, you can tell that he was truly gifted in music  I also love Mozart as does my youngest daughter, she plays his music quiet often


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> for being so young when he started and dying so young as well, you can tell that he was truly gifted in music  I also love Mozart as does my youngest daughter, she plays his music quiet often


All too true, Kim. Here is one of my favorite Mozart pieces. Almost makes me want to learn how to play the clarinet. 

Mozart Clarinet Concerto in A - 1st mvt Part 1 - YouTube

Then there is the second movement from the New World Symphony, composed by Dvorak. That makes me want to learn how to play the oboe.

Dvorak - New World Symphony Part 2 - Proms 2010 - YouTube

Dvorak Symphony No. 9 ? 2nd Largo - YouTube


----------



## javaqueen

that is a great Clarinet Concerto by Mozart and I absolutely love Dvorak. I am thinking about trying the violin this summer to see how it goes??? I love the piano but being able to play another instrument would be wonderful


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that is a great Clarinet Concerto by Mozart and I absolutely love Dvorak. I am thinking about trying the violin this summer to see how it goes??? I love the piano but being able to play another instrument would be wonderful


Deborah is going to relearn how to play our recently retuned piano. She said that she would teach me how to play Chopsticks with her, or Twinkle Twinkle Little Star on my own. I asked her to teach me how to play Rach 3 ............ "if I was mad enough" to attempt this piece.  Who knows, I could be another Horowwitz and play the Rachmaninov 3rd Piano Concerto in Avery Fisher Hall????

Shine (1996) Soundtrack The Rach.3 (Rachmaninoff) - YouTube

Shine (Movie) - David Helfgott Training for Rach 3 - YouTube

Horowitz Rachmaninoff 3rd Concerto Mehta NYPO 1978 - YouTube


----------



## javaqueen

Rachmaninoff had such huge hands............my hands are quite small (about the size of an 11 year old) there are pieces of his that I just physically cannot play, but listening to his music I am always left speechless


----------



## KC4

Good-morning Shang! 

Yesterday I found a video for Marc. Today I've found an image for JavaKim:


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Good info, Bob. Still, I don't think of myself as a "tax cheat", but the IRS does. tptptptp


The IRS refers to its victims as tax cheats knowing full well most of them owe not a dime. Given that the guys they are after use numbered accounts, this is clearly an attempt to fleece the poorer ex-pats most of whom owe the IRS zilch.

Guess the phrase "Stealing from ex-pats" rings a little too true for the IRS.

For those of us living in Canada, the interest earned by ex-pats is already available to the IRS via tax treaty, so you can be pretty sure true tax cheats of the Romney calibre are not hiding their money here.


----------



## javaqueen

KC4 said:


> Good-morning Shang!
> 
> Yesterday I found a video for Marc. Today I've found an image for JavaKim:
> View attachment 23751


that is a great picture Kim  thank you so much LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Rachmaninoff had such huge hands............my hands are quite small (about the size of an 11 year old) there are pieces of his that I just physically cannot play, but listening to his music I am always left speechless


Deborah told me the same thing, Kim. When she and I walk hand in hand, her hand is so small in my hand, but I don't have big hands. So, I guess along with the fact that I have no musical aptitude, can't read music and don't have large hands, I won't be able to play Rach 3. Such is Life.

At least I can listen to this music and sit in amazement at their abilities. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good-morning Shang!
> 
> Yesterday I found a video for Marc. Today I've found an image for JavaKim:
> View attachment 23751


Good one, Kim. Hope you like Turkish coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The IRS refers to its victims as tax cheats knowing full well most of them owe not a dime. Given that the guys they are after use numbered accounts, this is clearly an attempt to fleece the poorer ex-pats most of whom owe the IRS zilch.
> 
> Guess the phrase "Stealing from ex-pats" rings a little too true for the IRS.
> 
> For those of us living in Canada, the interest earned by ex-pats is already available to the IRS via tax treaty, so you can be pretty sure true tax cheats of the Romney calibre are not hiding their money here.


All too true, Bob. My accountants at Dewey, Cheatham and Howe advised me to put my money into a numbered account in the same bank that Romney has his money stashed. Of course, they have moved their offices to Lichtenstein, so any poor advice they give me leaves them "unavailable" for prosecution. I would, therefore, be left holding the bag. 

I just don't see why my RRSP needs to be taxed and part of it sent to the US IRS. Still, they know where I am and I have been upfront with them in the past, so we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Way past 4PM High Tea. Coffee is what I drink during "gradings week".


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon everyone, did I miss high tea Marc???


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good afternoon everyone, did I miss high tea Marc???


You missed 4PM High Tea in NL, 4PM High Tea in the Maritimes, but you are 9 minutes early for 4PM High Tea in ON. So, sit down and relax.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Just getting the house ready for another viewing.... Will be the eighth in two days. Be happy when it is over so we can get back to regular living again.... House has never been so clean. When I get up to take a leak at night, when I get back the bed is made.....

Just finished cutting MayBelle's hair. For each and everything is a first time...... Poor May-Belle looks more like a shaved rat than a poodle. Oh well we'll learn, it's not like she has a job interview coming up.


----------



## tilt

eMacMan said:


> For couples with at least one expat American here is a good place to start:
> The Isaac Brock Society | Liberty and justice for all United States persons abroad
> 
> Should you be tempted to try and do the right thing:
> U.S. campaign to catch tax cheats snaring Canadians | Personal Finance | Financial Post
> 
> OTOH if both of you were born in Canada it would seem unlikely that your bank will pass along your account information.


Well, my wife's an American citizen (naturalised, born in India) and I am Canadian (naturalised, born in India). My wife has been filing taxes (zero returns) every year, both in the US and here, and I now have to see if she is going to be in any trouble with all this new stuff!!!!!

The thing is, our home in Canada is in both our names, so this may be part of her foreign asset over XXXX Dollars I suppose. She has never had to "declare" this and I am wondering if this would be a problem.



javaqueen said:


> (about the size of an 11 year old)


I am so happy you said "an" 11 year old!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Just getting the house ready for another viewing.... Will be the eighth in two days. Be happy when it is over so we can get back to regular living again.... House has never been so clean. When I get up to take a leak at night, when I get back the bed is made.....
> 
> Just finished cutting MayBelle's hair. For each and everything is a first time...... Poor May-Belle looks more like a shaved rat than a poodle. Oh well we'll learn, it's not like she has a job interview coming up.


Evening, Rp. Good luck with the house sale. If it is priced right, it should sell.

MayBelle is like Max, our terri-poo. He loved to go swimming in the summer, so we shaved him down and he look like a Saluki. Annie, our Old English Sheepdog would be shaved down in the summer and she looked like a big lamb.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Well, my wife's an American citizen (naturalised, born in India) and I am Canadian (naturalised, born in India). My wife has been filing taxes (zero returns) every year, both in the US and here, and I now have to see if she is going to be in any trouble with all this new stuff!!!!!
> 
> The thing is, our home in Canada is in both our names, so this may be part of her foreign asset over XXXX Dollars I suppose. She has never had to "declare" this and I am wondering if this would be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy you said "an" 11 year old!
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. Assets such as a house are not being bothered by the IRS, just assets like stocks, bonds, GICs, RRSPs, TFSAs, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, an interesting study .................... we are not alone. 

Baboons can learn reading skills - Technology & Science - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. It has been a long day grading. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I forgot to ask, but how is little Tao doing these days?


----------



## friend

Nite all.
Rather late going to bed eh, 5:49am.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make our TGIF Breakfast this morning. Enjoy. First, however, coffee ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Introducing The Shang's Sunrise Semester -- 

First episode, How to Talk Like a New Yorker

How to Talk Like a New Yorker - YouTube


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Interesting bits on accents. Reminds me of how people pronounce my last name wrong, most typically "sin - clair" or "sinc - lair" when the right pronunciation is "sink - ler".

Today on SAP: Guy with a head ache, giant catfish and images of Portugal.


----------



## javaqueen

Good Morning Marc. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all. Just sitting down to a jar of Butter Toffee coffee mmmmmmmmmmmm. We have an early showing so it has been early to bed and early to rise, makes showing your home very nice in their eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Interesting bits on accents. Reminds me of how people pronounce my last name wrong, most typically "sin - clair" or "sinc - lair" when the right pronunciation is "sink - ler".
> 
> Today on SAP: Guy with a head ache, giant catfish and images of Portugal.


Morning, Don. Live and learn ............... I would have pronounced your name "sin-clair". Now I know.

How is little Tao these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good Morning Marc. Thanks for the coffee.


Morning, Kim. Just back for some more coffee and then back to grading.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning all. Just sitting down to a jar of Butter Toffee coffee mmmmmmmmmmmm. We have an early showing so it has been early to bed and early to rise, makes showing your home very nice in their eyes.


Morning, Rp. Hopefully, today shall be the day. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Just back for some more coffee and then back to grading.
> 
> How are you today?


today is a good day.............doing some bookkeeping and thinking about what to make for dinner tonight


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> today is a good day.............doing some bookkeeping and thinking about what to make for dinner tonight


Good to hear, Kim. Just made some fresh coffee ................. very strong coffee.


----------



## Rps

Kim, fortunately that is easy for us today. In our town the a few of the local churches have gotten together and provides a free meal for those who have wither no one to share with or are in need of some fellowship. Tovah and I go each month and chat with the patrons and help them feel welcome. While I am not a church goer, I really think this is a worthwhile project.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Kim, fortunately that is easy for us today. In our town the a few of the local churches have gotten together and provides a free meal for those who have wither no one to share with or are in need of some fellowship. Tovah and I go each month and chat with the patrons and help them feel welcome. While I am not a church goer, I really think this is a worthwhile project.


What a fine "mitzvah" by you and Tovah, Rp. Shalom, my friend.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

I hope all are well. I think I'm in love. ... with the drink maker that Don posted in another thread. You're probably right that it would cost a fortune, Marc...but wow, how cool would that be to have one of those in your kitchen? I think I'd be in chronic caffeine overload mode though. 

Good luck with the house sale Rp. Our purchase of one derailed last night. The short story - The home did not satisfactorily pass expert inspection. Bleah. So, back on the hunt again this weekend. 

Thanks for the lessons today.

Don, I too, would have mispronounced your last name like Marc described. 

The lesson on New York accents was interesting as well as entertaining. Even before I lived in Texas, many new Canadian acquaintances would ask me what accent I was speaking with. Being Alberta born, I guess it's Albertan? I really didn't think I had an accent. (It might be a touch of Swedish from my grandparents, who spoke with a noticeable accent)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Yes, that is a fine coffee maker, but Deborah is the one for fancy coffee, not me. 

Yes, I have a Queens New York accent, and still do even after all these years away from NYC.


----------



## Sonal

Morning all.

Have been out with a bad cold all week. Kept feeling okay in the morning, going to work, and then coming home early. Yesterday, I decided to check my temperature for the first time and I was running a fever of 101F. So no attempting to go to work today for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Have been out with a bad cold all week. Kept feeling okay in the morning, going to work, and then coming home early. Yesterday, I decided to check my temperature for the first time and I was running a fever of 101F. So no attempting to go to work today for me.


Morning, Sonal. Please take care of yourself, especially with a temp like that. Let Gordon nurse you back to health. Good idea to stay home and rest. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Sonal said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Have been out with a bad cold all week. Kept feeling okay in the morning, going to work, and then coming home early. Yesterday, I decided to check my temperature for the first time and I was running a fever of 101F. So no attempting to go to work today for me.


Sympathy and good luck shaking it.

Thought I was putting mine in the rear-view mirror. Then yesterday had sporadic dry coughing spells throughout the day. Today is one week and so far I am feeling fine. If so I may have dodged about two weeks of misery as I have talked to several individuals that took up to three weeks to shake this beast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Sounds like a cross between a regular cold and the real flu. Hope this finds you still on the mend. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting tidbit re Mark Twain. I did not know of this passion ................. 

The Riddle Of Mark Twain's Passion For Joan Of Arc | The Awl


----------



## friend

Afternoon all. 

I was up late yesterday, or actually rather early hours, and slept only 2 hours
and a wee bit in between running up and down to the laundry room.
I feel somewhat off today.
Waiting for it to get late night, so that I can get news about the new lawyers 
take on the passport issue. Vonetta are going to call him from work.
He is sposed to be a hot-shot, so I have great expectation that he will resolve this.
I can't live without my darling Vonetta, so he better.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Interesting bits on accents. Reminds me of how people pronounce my last name wrong, most typically "sin - clair" or "sinc - lair" when the right pronunciation is "sink - ler".


I was under the impression that the British pronunciation is "sin clAIr".
Pronounce names
Apparently it's different in Canada so.

How would you pronounce StJohn?
In Britain it would be pron. as "Sinjin".
Chichestershire fx. is pronounced Chestershe, which is incomprehensible to 
most North Americans visiting. Even Apple's spelling program get it wrong.
Interesting enough, Chichester is pronounced as it is spelt.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I was up late yesterday, or actually rather early hours, and slept only 2 hours
> and a wee bit in between running up and down to the laundry room.
> I feel somewhat off today.
> Waiting for it to get late night, so that I can get news about the new lawyers
> take on the passport issue. Vonetta are going to call him from work.
> He is sposed to be a hot-shot, so I have great expectation that he will resolve this.
> I can't live without my darling Vonetta, so he better.


Good luck, Caman. I hope this has a happy ending for you all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I was under the impression that the British pronunciation is "sin clAIr".
> Pronounce names
> Apparently it's different in Canada so.
> 
> How would you pronounce StJohn?
> In Britain it would be pron. as "Sinjin".
> Chichestershire fx. is pronounced Chestershe, which is incomprehensible to
> most North Americans visiting. Even Apple's spelling program get it wrong.
> Interesting enough, Chichester is pronounced as it is spelt.


Caman, "Sinjin" is the British way of pronouncing St.John's. I would have to get on Skype with you someday for you to hear me say this in a NYC accent. We have a great many folks from England, Ireland, Wales, Scotland, Northern Ireland, India, Pakistan, et al, who speak English but have an accent that pronounces words here differently. There are even about a dozen New Yorkers, but we really stand out in the crowd when we speak out loud. 

Then there is the Newfoundland accent ............ which is difficult for me to understand even after 35 years here. 

22 MInutes: Newfoundland Military - YouTube


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, didn't think of it as a mitzvah, but I guess it is. Interesting doing a mitzvah in a church, not sure if ironic is the term, but interesting.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> I was under the impression that the British pronunciation is "sin clAIr".
> Pronounce names
> Apparently it's different in Canada so.


The announcer knew how to pronounce Sinclair when he introduced Gordon Sinclair so many times on Front Page Challenge. It is the first part of the video and sounds just like my name, ie 'sink - ler'





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, didn't think of it as a mitzvah, but I guess it is. Interesting doing a mitzvah in a church, not sure if ironic is the term, but interesting.


Rp, a mitzvah is a good deed that one does not have to do. In the Jewish faith, a good deed is a good deed, regardless of where it is performed. Mazel tov to you and Tovah. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The announcer knew how to pronounce Sinclair when he introduced Gordon Sinclair so many times on Front Page Challenge. It is the first part of the video and sounds just like my name, ie 'sink - ler'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


I forgot about that, Don. I always mispronounced his name as well. Mea culpa.

I always did like and watch that show, however.


----------



## SINC

Yep, while our pronunciation is not the more common one, it is still widely used in Scotland itself and Gordon Sinclair used it too. I also often have to spell Sinclair for forms etc., and then people say oh, sin - clair of sinc - lair, to which I reply no, sink - ler. Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, while our pronunciation is not the more common one, it is still widely used in Scotland itself and Gordon Sinclair used it too. I also often have to spell Sinclair for forms etc., and then people say oh, sin - clair of sinc - lair, to which I reply no, sink - ler. Such is life.


Interesting, in that I would call you Sink as in Sinc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

That indeed is my nickname, pronounced, 'sink'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That indeed is my nickname, pronounced, 'sink'.


That seems logical, but I have to be honest that I did not know the correct pronunciation of your last name until today. Live and learn.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Yep, while our pronunciation is not the more common one, it is still widely used in Scotland itself and Gordon Sinclair used it too. I also often have to spell Sinclair for forms etc., and then people say oh, sin - clair of sinc - lair, to which I reply no, sink - ler. Such is life.


But isn't both the "right" way for your family name
depending on background and where you are from?

I have a friend whose name is Lion.
They don't pronounce it as the cat, but as the French
town of Lyon. I presume that both versions are "right",
but to different families.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> But isn't both the "right" way for your family name
> depending on background and where you are from?
> 
> I have a friend whose name is Lion.
> They don't pronounce it as the cat, but as the French
> town of Lyon. I presume that both versions are "right",
> but to different families.


Makes sense, but this is why it is best to let someone pronounce his/her name before trying to assume the correct pronunciation.

Don, I trust that Don is pronounced Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to be up early to again start grading.  Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Rediscovered this old Shakesperian gem from the pen of another famous Bard, Isaac Asimov. Still good for a chuckle even when you can see the punch line coming.

The Immortal Bard - Isaac Asimov


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Rediscovered this old Shakesperian gem from the pen of another famous Bard, Isaac Asimov. Still good for a chuckle even when you can see the punch line coming.
> 
> The Immortal Bard - Isaac Asimov


"... you flunked him."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess that I shall make Saturday Morning Breakfast for us all. Enjoy. However, first coffee.


----------



## friend

And sliding in on the rink from our left Is Wayne Gretzky
ready to make us breakfast. The theme he has chosen is:
Everything food beginning on ice; Ice cream, ice lollies, ...
then he ran out of ideas.
But a good run Wayne and we do appreciate you trying. :clap:


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all. 

Would ye believe.....
We wake up to nasty weather, snow and ****e. 
I thought we had gone past that, but apparently not so. XX)
I'm going for a few cup of that coffee and a extensive run of Hulu.
Damn. Not what I expected at all. tptptptp
(although, I must admit that it can be beautiful on occasion)
.................

We declare that love is the cause of the existence of all phenomena and
that the absence of love is the cause of disintegration or nonexistence.
Love is the conscious bestowal of God, the bond of affiliation in all phenomena.
Bahá'u'lláh


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. I haven't been here for a while, so I thought I'd drop in to see what's for breakfast. I don't usually get up this early, but here I am 

Hope you've all been well in my absence. I've been well, except for that nasty two month flu/cold that made it's way around here this winter. I think I'm on the mend now though.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> And sliding in on the rink from our left Is Wayne Gretzky
> ready to make us breakfast. The theme he has chosen is:
> Everything food beginning on ice; Ice cream, ice lollies, ...
> then he ran out of ideas.
> But a good run Wayne and we do appreciate you trying. :clap:


An interesting celeb chef, Caman. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc and all.
> 
> Would ye believe.....
> We wake up to nasty weather, snow and ****e.
> I thought we had gone past that, but apparently not so. XX)
> I'm going for a few cup of that coffee and a extensive run of Hulu.
> Damn. Not what I expected at all. tptptptp
> (although, I must admit that it can be beautiful on occasion)
> .................
> 
> We declare that love is the cause of the existence of all phenomena and
> that the absence of love is the cause of disintegration or nonexistence.
> Love is the conscious bestowal of God, the bond of affiliation in all phenomena.
> Bahá'u'lláh


Morning, Caman. We had a few inches of snow fall overnight, but nothing major. May 24th, Queen Victoria's birthday, is when St.John's will usually see the last of the snow falling from the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. I haven't been here for a while, so I thought I'd drop in to see what's for breakfast. I don't usually get up this early, but here I am
> 
> Hope you've all been well in my absence. I've been well, except for that nasty two month flu/cold that made it's way around here this winter. I think I'm on the mend now though.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Morning, Margaret. So good to see you back in The Shang. Glad to hear that you are on the mend with your flu/cold. That is a long time for this sort of illness to linger on. Still, if you feel that you are getting better, that is all that matters now.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you were up early today.

Camán we too have had a couple of dumps of snow after it all had melted.

Margaret, nice to see you drop by and that you are recovered from that bug.

Got both today and tomorrow's SAP done so am far ahead of the game for the day. Today features a mini clip with people running for their lives, a video tour of a dairy farm and 'Philosophers on Women, Marriage'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this has got to make it to SAP. Really strange ..............

Cat With Two Faces Earns Guinness World Record for Longest Living Janus Cat | Petside


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, good find. That will appear soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you were up early today.
> 
> Camán we too have had a couple of dumps of snow after it all had melted.
> 
> Margaret, nice to see you drop by and that you are recovered from that bug.
> 
> Got both today and tomorrow's SAP done so am far ahead of the game for the day. Today features a mini clip with people running for their lives, a video tour of a dairy farm and 'Philosophers on Women, Marriage'.


The doxies get up at 6AM as the eastern skies start to brighten. So, I get up with them, let them out, feed them, let them out again and then go online to start grading. I want to get all of my grades in by next week so that I might start on an academic paper for an international conference being held in Montreal in October. 

How is little Tao???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, good find. That will appear soon.


Good. As soon as I saw that page I thought "SAP webbits". :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good. As soon as I saw that page I thought "SAP webbits". :clap:


Actually, it will be a full item. That picture makes the story and sadly, there are no pics in WEBBITS. 

Still, you are developing a real knows for gnus.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually, it will be a full item. That picture makes the story and sadly, there are no pics in WEBBITS.
> 
> Still, you are developing a real knows for gnus.


Well, as we say in the education game, "No gnus is good gnus".


----------



## groovetube

good morning, the birds here begin their chatter around 6am, since I've successfully invited them al here with all the free food. I'm not sure how to express the need for them to wait a little longer especially on weekends.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all...........my cats don't like me to sleep in too long, no matter what day it is


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning, the birds here begin their chatter around 6am, since I've successfully invited them al here with all the free food. I'm not sure how to express the need for them to wait a little longer especially on weekends.


Afternoon, Tim. Our doxies begin to "chatter" at about the same time, so it's up and out for them at that time each day. Not too many birds here yet, but I don't mind when they return and welcome in the dawn of a new day.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all...........my cats don't like me to sleep in too long, no matter what day it is


Afternoon, Kim. Same with the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from the dog show. It was Maggie's first show, and she got blown out of the show ring. Such is Life. Another one tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this looks like a Tilley hat to me, but I have seen stranger things on SAP.

UFO Spotted From South Korean Plane on MSN Video

However, the alien looks fake.

Dead Alien Found In Russia on MSN Video


----------



## Dr.G.

And one for the optical illusion lovers on SAP.

This Will Blow Your Mind! on MSN Video


----------



## Dr.G.

Have to help Deborah entertain a group from the Newfoundland Kennel Club, since she is president, and today was their first show. At least it gives me a chance to stop grading for a night. Later, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Man, can Newfoundlanders who own/breed/show dogs party!!!!!!!!!!!! See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make Sunday Brunch for us .................. unless Caman has a guest chef to fill in and whip up something special for us all. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc from a very snowy Alberta. WTH happened to our spring?

SAP has quite a variety today with a video on Canada's 'Spirit Bear', a happy little guy chasing bubbles and look at Edinburgh Castle by a local visiting there.

A good day to watch the RBC Heritage from Hilton Head, although there are not many big name players among the leaders. All that greenery on the course helps make me forget what's outside the window.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear about the snow. Still, it should not last long and soon flowers will be blooming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just back from the dog show. Maggie got a group 4th, which is not bad considering the competition. So, drinks are on the house at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning everyone - glad to hear that Maggie got a group 4th  not that I understand it


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang gang!

Congrats on the 4th place ribbon for Maggie, Marc and Deborah! 

Enjoyed the Spirit Bear video on SAP today Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning everyone - glad to hear that Maggie got a group 4th  not that I understand it


Afternoon, Kim. That means that Maggie won her class (Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds) and then represented this breed against all other breeds in the Hound Group that won their breeds. They place 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th, with the other dogs excused. Blue ribbon goes to first place, red to second, yellow to third and white to a fourth place finisher. So, she got a ribbon in her second show of her life.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang gang!
> 
> Congrats on the 4th place ribbon for Maggie, Marc and Deborah!
> 
> Enjoyed the Spirit Bear video on SAP today Don.


Thanks, Kim. Imagine how long the drinks would be flowing had she finished first???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Makes sense, but this is why it is best to let someone pronounce his/her name before trying to assume the correct pronunciation.
> 
> Don, I trust that Don is pronounced Don. Paix, mon ami.


Yes, it is Marc, but my other nickname is 'The Don'. I was known as that for many years as well.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don, How is little Tao these days?


Marc, Tao is doing fine on one leg ever since we started him on the herbal remedy. He still loves to go for walks, but does so at a fast pace on three legs. Around the house, he walks on all four, albeit gingerly on that back right leg. He can also hop up on the couch just like he always did.

Thanks for the reminder that I had forgotten to answer the question. I intended to, but my 'Oldtimers' disease must have kicked in.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, it is Marc, but my other nickname is 'The Don'. I was known as that for many years as well.


"The Don"???? I did not know this either, oh great one. Let me kiss your ring and make things right. Paix, mon ami.

Bonasera - YouTube

............ and I shall order only Pepsi from now on with my pizzas.

Pepsi Commercial - Godfather pepsi vs coca cola - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, Tao is doing fine on one leg ever since we started him on the herbal remedy. He still loves to go for walks, but does so at a fast pace on three legs. Around the house, he walks on all four, albeit gingerly on that back right leg. He can also hop up on the couch just like he always did.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder that I had forgotten to answer the question. I intended to, but my 'Oldtimers' disease must have kicked in.


Good to hear, Don. I was afraid something had happened to him and you did not want to tell us the bad news.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "The Don"???? I did not know this either, oh great one. Let me kiss your ring and make things right. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> Bonasera - YouTube
> 
> ............ and I shall order only Pepsi from now on with my pizzas.
> 
> Pepsi Commercial - Godfather pepsi vs coca cola - YouTube


If you read SAP carefully, many still refer to me as 'The Don' in letters to the editor.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you read SAP carefully, many still refer to me as 'The Don' in letters to the editor.


Forgive me for not showing you the respect you deserve. Let Tao kiss your ring for me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Forgive me for not showing you the respect you deserve. Let Tao kiss your ring for me. Paix, mon ami.


Your comment reminds me of going to the doctor for a prostate exam. I never did much like him slipping my ring on his finger.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Your comment reminds me of going to the doctor for a prostate exam. I never did much like him slipping my ring on his finger.




Next time, make him an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gus and Maggie were enjoying some quiet moments in the evening sunshine that comes through our living room window.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Early day tomorrow as I make the last push to finish us Winter semester grading. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies. So, it's time to get up and going on a new day. I shall make us a fine breakfast befitting of this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

+14C as we approach 1PM. I took the last bit of remaining snow that was on my property and made a big snowball with it .......... about the size of a basketball. I set it out in the middle of the back garden and watched the doxies nibble at it, jump on it and just destroy it until there was nothing left. Truthfully, I was not sorry to see it go.


----------



## Dr.G.

As we approach 4PM High Tea, I need a bit of help ................ not with the making of the tea, but with a translation.

I may be showing my age, and not knowing "text talk" since I don't text, but what might this mean in regular English -- "I can haz cheeseburger?" I am told that it is part of "the Lolcats meme". While I know what a meme means, I am not sure about the Lolcats and certainly not understanding the "I can haz ...." part.

To any and all who might help me, a free scone will find a place next to your tea or coffee (or beer, if that is your preference). Merci.


----------



## Sonal

Lolcats - Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger?

Cute and funny animal pictures with captions.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> As we approach 4PM High Tea, I need a bit of help ................ not with the making of the tea, but with a translation.
> 
> I may be showing my age, and not knowing "text talk" since I don't text, but what might this mean in regular English -- "I can haz cheeseburger?" I am told that it is part of "the Lolcats meme". While I know what a meme means, I am not sure about the Lolcats and certainly not understanding the "I can haz ...." part.
> 
> To any and all who might help me, a free scone will find a place next to your tea or coffee (or beer, if that is your preference). Merci.


I text all the time. In our family, we all have cell phones and find that texting is more convenient than talking.

I texted something either profound, or profoundly funny to my granddaughter one day. She posted the conversation on Facebook. Her friends didn't respond to my stunning wit, but several were astounded that a grandmother could (and would) text!

I was very flattered that my granddaughter thought I was "cool."


----------



## SINC

Good day all. I just changed my iPhone plan to allow texting. It had been disabled for two years. I now only have unlimited free texting to five phone numbers of my choice along with that of my wife's phone who is also on my account to total six people. So far, I have my daughter and one son as well as two friends on that list, leaving me with one more to add in future. Any other text I send would cost me .20 cents each.

One thing I have learned is that texting is much faster than email, although I must admit none of us use that text lingo shorthand, just normal typing like here or in an email for example.

Margaret, I have always known you were cool!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Good day all. I just changed my iPhone plan to allow texting. It had been disabled for two years. I now only have unlimited free texting to five phone numbers of my choice along with that of my wife's phone who is also on my account to total six people. So far, I have my daughter and one son as well as two friends on that list, leaving me with one more to add in future. Any other text I send would cost me .20 cents each.
> 
> One thing I have learned is that texting is much faster than email, although I must admit none of us use that text lingo shorthand, just normal typing like here or in an email for example.
> 
> Margaret, I have always known you were cool!


Well thank you Don! 

We have unlimited texting and since we keep up with each other via Facebook and use Skype to talk to my son in Taiwan and my brother in Moscow, I'm seriously considering ditching my landline.

My elderly neighbors think its scandlous that I bought a computer when I have NO furniture in my living room. Tsk Tsk. Where are my priorities.

When they've recovered from my hot pink reading glasses, I'm going to start wearing neon green hightop skater shoes with flame orange laces!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MLeh

We _all_ know both Don and Margaret are cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Lolcats - Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger?
> 
> Cute and funny animal pictures with captions.


Thanks, Sonal. Now, how would you translate "I can haz ..........."??? You may fill in the blank, in that what I first saw was "I can haz the Buffeyt Rule". I know what the Buffett is all about, but I can't place it with the phrase "I can haz". Help out a poor linguistically-deficient prof, SVP. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sleepy Dog Doesn't Want to Lie Down on MSN Video

I have heard the expression "Let sleeping dogs lie", but why won't a sleepy dog lie down???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Sonal. Now, how would you translate "I can haz ..........."??? You may fill in the blank, in that what I first saw was "I can haz the Buffeyt Rule". I know what the Buffett is all about, but I can't place it with the phrase "I can haz". Help out a poor linguistically-deficient prof, SVP. Merci.


It means, I am trying to be cute by invoking the cute-animal meme, but really I lack originality. 

I think one of the early lolcats photos featured a very happy cat finding out that it was permitted to have a cheeseburger. 

More info:
I Can Has Cheezburger? - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Adding: captions for these photos use a particular and possibly new dialect of English that involves non-standard spelling and grammar.... apparently, cute animals use nonstandard English.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It means, I am trying to be cute by invoking the cute-animal meme, but really I lack originality.
> 
> I think one of the early lolcats photos featured a very happy cat finding out that it was permitted to have a cheeseburger.
> 
> More info:
> I Can Has Cheezburger? - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Adding: captions for these photos use a particular and possibly new dialect of English that involves non-standard spelling and grammar.... apparently, cute animals use nonstandard English.


Thank you, Sonal. It is starting to make sense now. Just when I was getting a true handle on standard spellings, syntax and semantics, now this pops up. Wonder if that ad is going to make it since it might just confuse people? We shall see.

So, a free scone with your tea.

How is your cold these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. One last push early tomorrow morning and all my grading shall be done by the noon deadline or before. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Woot! Or as Kim would say woot, woot! I got a refund today from CRS in addition to the $496 refund on my income tax. They likely spent about $200 figuring out I had overpaid my GST account by $7.83 and the cheque arrived today. Free drinks on me until the money runs out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Woot! Or as Kim would say woot, woot! I got a refund today from CRS in addition to the $496 refund on my income tax. They likely spent about $200 figuring out I had overpaid my GST account by $7.83 and the cheque arrived today. Free drinks on me until the money runs out.


Cool. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. For those not hung over due to Don's generous gift, I shall make a simple breakfast for everyone. Enjoy. Lots of coffee and tea shall be on the go throughout the day.


----------



## BigDL

A good morning to all, should there be any large heads from all the celebrating of last evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Dana. Based on the tab we are sending to Don, there was a great deal of partying being done on his dime at The Hair of the Doxie Den.

How are you thid fine sunny day?


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, just finished up SAP for both today and tomorrow so am well ahead of the game. Now if only I did not have to go through those 398 emails sitting in my inbox to be read, material saved and filed for future editions. Today on SAP a roller coaster ride, the final ice-fishing trip of the season and Hey Jude like you've never heard it before in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I hope that some of the sites and video clips I have posted here are helpful for SAP. FYI, your tab from yesterday comes to $32,761.01. Since we are doing away with the penny soon, I shall round your bill down to an even $32,761 ......... minus your "frequent drinker" discount of 10% .......... minus your "owner of one dog" 5% ................ and just because you are my friend and 85% discount. So, it looks as if you may keep your extra tax refund. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm day shaping up, with +14C already and it's not quite 11AM. Might take a bit of a rest and sit outside with the doxies and use my iPad2 outside now that I have finished grading for the Winter semester. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, your suggestions are always welcome for SAP as they are from any reader and while I don't always use them all, the majority of them see the light of SAP. Your efforts are indeed appreciated and as I mentioned earlier your knows for gnus is steadily improving.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, your suggestions are always welcome for SAP as they are from any reader and while I don't always use them all, the majority of them see the light of SAP. Your efforts are indeed appreciated and as I mentioned earlier your knows for gnus is steadily improving.


Well, I come across items that strike me as possible SAP "food for thought" so I pass them on. Use them or not, it up to you as the brains of the organization. My "knows for gnus" has been greatly enhanced by knowing you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Now if only I did not have to go through those 398 emails sitting in my inbox to be read, material saved and filed for future editions.


That's what I call 'being a victim of your own success'.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> That's what I call 'being a victim of your own success'.


That is a very true statement Elaine. Trouble is that without those responses, there would be no SAP. Seems to me like I am stuck with them as long as I continue to publish as I typically only use about one in ten submissions. Dag nab it, it's a problem to be sure, but go through them I must.


----------



## MLeh

It's the same in sales - sometimes I really don't want to make a sale, because I know how much work is involved 'after'. 

Do you classify SAP as a 'hobby' still?


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> It's the same in sales - sometimes I really don't want to make a sale, because I know how much work is involved 'after'.
> 
> Do you classify SAP as a 'hobby' still?


That is a very good question Elaine. I am still not sure. I started it as a fun hobby, then discovered the expense involved to keep it going. 

That's when I began to sell just enough advertising to cover my costs at very modest ad rates. I still give away far more advertising than I sell, but I must admit that SAP now takes in about $8,000 per year. That more than covers my operating costs and allows me to stay current with the technology by buying new equipment every second year.

I am beginning to look at it now as a small business that will continue to grow and one day might be sold to a more aggressive marketer who could make a living at it by buying the established audience. I very much doubt anyone is willing to put in the four to six hour days, seven days a week, 364 days a year that I do.

So for now, it remains a hobby, (but to be honest I now think of it as 'work'), and a profitable one at that.


----------



## MLeh

Let's see ... 6 x 7 x 52 = 2184 hours.
$8000.00 income divided by 2184 hours = hobby (There's a saying about a hobby being something that you can't afford to do for a living ...)

But you're definitely doing better than a lot of hobbyists - at least you make enough to pay the out of pocket costs, such as hosting and new computers.

I have the same issue with my work - I'd love to hire someone to take over, but nobody I know who is qualified would do it for the amount of money I pay myself, especially given the hours I put in (12 hours a day 5 days a week, plus about 4 hours on Saturday to do 'paperwork'). I consider it job security! 

(I try not to think about the reality: nobody else is stupid enough to work as hard as I do for as little as I pay myself.)


----------



## SINC

Elaine, I guess the final thought on both our situations is this: If we didn't love what we do, it wouldn't get done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is an interesting piece re WWII Spitfires .............. in Burma of all places.

Buried Treasure: World War II Spitfires To Be Unearthed in Burma | NewsFeed | TIME.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, and an item for your SK folks in SAP.

Lion cubs unveiled at Saskatoon zoo -  News - MSN CA


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some tea, but I am going to make it ice tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

The only thing stranger than a giraffe chasing a butterfly is a dachshund chasing a butterfly. Both are odd looking animals, but at least a giraffe is graceful when it runs ............. whereas a doxie launching him/herself into the air to try to catch a butterfly is like trying to make a paper airplane out of pizza dough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Listen to the last item of "The World at Six" on CBC's Radio One. It is about the amazement of people here in St.John's that we hit +20C today, and how astonished the tourists are that we would make such a big deal of this event.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, finally finished teaching for the day and now I can sit and relax 
sorry that I haven't been here for a bit, how is everyone doing???


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, finally finished teaching for the day and now I can sit and relax
> sorry that I haven't been here for a bit, how is everyone doing???


Evening, Kim. Glad you could join us. I am doing fine. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## BigDL

Morning all, the coffee is dripping and the kettle is on the boil.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Morning all, the coffee is dripping and the kettle is on the boil.


Thanks, Dana. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make us a fine OtHD Breakfast to go along with Dana's coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Up at 3:00 this morning to get a jump start on the day. SAP is ready for the day with a video especially for Rp of three young kids who can play bluegrass like nobody's business - a banjo picker extrordinaire. Also a squirrel going nuts and the photography of Al Popil begins anew for the summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. The doxies are getting up just before 6AM these days, but by 615AM I usually go back to bed now that grading is done until Intersession on May 7th. Will check out SAP once I get some more coffee. Later.........


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Dana and all. Marc I see your warm weather made headlines. Just waking up.... Been showing the house this week.... I can hardly wait for it to be sold so we can get back to normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Dana and all. Marc I see your warm weather made headlines. Just waking up.... Been showing the house this week.... I can hardly wait for it to be sold so we can get back to normal.


Morning, Rp. Yes, we might be the only place in Canada where a +20C recorded temp makes the national news. :lmao:

Good luck with the house sale. Do you have a sense why it has not sold yet?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we have a potential conditional coming, so we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we have a potential conditional coming, so we shall see.


Good luck. Financing is a bit more difficult to get these days, but rates are great for borrowing to get a mortgage. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+20C as we approach noon. This is the first time since they started to keep records for St.John's temps that we have hit +20C for two consecutive days in the month of April. Doxies are outside lounging on the deck like hot dogs on a BBQ grill.


----------



## eMacMan

Meanwhile in SW AB, snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Meanwhile in SW AB, snow.


Unless this is a part of AB that needs the moisture for the farmers/ranchers, I feel for you, eMacMan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to sit out back in the sun and warmth with some ice tea ............. and watch the doxies snooze. Not very much high tea, but relaxing nonetheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might appreciate this bit ...........

"Baseball’s ageless wonder has become one for the ages.

The Colorado Rockies’ Jamie Moyer – at 49 years and 150 days of age – on Tuesday night became the oldest pitcher in Major League Baseball history to win a game."


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


SINC said:


> Morning all. Up at 3:00 this morning to get a jump start on the day. SAP is ready for the day with a video especially for Rp of three young kids who can play bluegrass like nobody's business - a banjo picker extrordinaire. Also a squirrel going nuts and the photography of Al Popil begins anew for the summer.


No squirrels puleease. That's actually a chipmunk, I believe. (Or, as I supposedly said when I was young, "chickmump")

Great shot by Al Popil! Glad to see he's back in action.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. What is the latest word on Kacey .............. and on you taking a ride on the Turkish Express? Or is that the Orient Express????


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> No squirrels puleease. That's actually a chipmunk, I believe. (Or, as I supposedly said when I was young, "chickmump")
> 
> Great shot by Al Popil! Glad to see he's back in action.


Mea culpa, right you are! Nuts!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. What is the latest word on Kacey .............. and on you taking a ride on the Turkish Express? Or is that the Orient Express????


No word from Kacey - I won't talk to her now until we're face to face in Malta. Looks like the ship is making some good time -today they are passing through the Strait of Gibraltar for the third time this year! 

I'm not riding the Turkish or Orient Express as far as I know. Just Trenitalia and Eurorail. 

Hope to get the opportunity to try both cappuccino in Italy and Turkish coffee in Istanbul. Should be authentic there, huh?


----------



## Macfury

KC4 said:


> No word from Kacey - I won't talk to her now until we're face to face in Malta. Looks like the ship is making some good time -today they are passing through the Strait of Gibraltar for the third time this year!
> 
> I'm not riding the Turkish or Orient Express as far as I know. Just Trenitalia and Eurorail.
> 
> Hope to get the opportunity to try both cappuccino in Italy and Turkish coffee in Istanbul. Should be authentic there, huh?


Are those damned apes still living on Gibraltar? Let's hope so...


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> Are those damned apes still living on Gibraltar? Let's hope so...


Hah! Absolutely. And she'll probably try to come back with at least one of them. 
No. Just, no.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> No word from Kacey - I won't talk to her now until we're face to face in Malta. Looks like the ship is making some good time -today they are passing through the Strait of Gibraltar for the third time this year!
> 
> I'm not riding the Turkish or Orient Express as far as I know. Just Trenitalia and Eurorail.
> 
> Hope to get the opportunity to try both cappuccino in Italy and Turkish coffee in Istanbul. Should be authentic there, huh?


Thanks for the update, Kim. Don't forget about my Maltese Falcon. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Are those damned apes still living on Gibraltar? Let's hope so...





KC4 said:


> Hah! Absolutely. And she'll probably try to come back with at least one of them.
> No. Just, no.


A doxie puppy would make more sense, Kim. Tell her we might have one ready for a new home by Labor Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No Caman guest celebrity chef, so I shall make a nice breakfast for us all. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Daring duo climb iceberg near Quidi Vidi Gut - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Don, a possible SAP tidbit???


----------



## BigDL

Morning Marc, How are things today, were the Doxies restless this AM. Breakfast is most welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Morning Marc, How are things today, were the Doxies restless this AM. Breakfast is most welcome.


Morning, Dana. Yes, the doxies were up and about just before 6AM. They are now snoozing.

How are you today? I am going to tempt Fate and get my snow tires taken off my Toyota Echo. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, is there any coffee left


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Daring duo climb iceberg near Quidi Vidi Gut - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> Don, a possible SAP tidbit???


Merci sir, that works.

Morning all.

Today on SAP, Willie Nelson like you've never seen him, 'that was funny until you made that face' and 'punographics to enjoy' courtesy of Rp.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Don, thanks for the memories (Bob Hope) and that is definitely Willie Nelson like I have never seen him before


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


----------



## SINC

Kim, watch SAP tomorrow for our favourite chef, Alton Brown with a video on kitchen knives and how to use them.

KimToo, Willie looked a bit like a city slicker back then didn't he?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, watch SAP tomorrow for our favourite chef, Alton Brown with a video on kitchen knives and how to use them.


WOOT! Will do - Going to grab another coffee and check out SAP soon...


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Dana. Yes, the doxies were up and about just before 6AM. They are now snoozing.
> 
> How are you today? I am going to tempt Fate and get my snow tires taken off my Toyota Echo. We shall see.


Why not wash it as well. You might just bring on the heaviest one day snowfall in local history.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, is there any coffee left


Lots. We keep the coffee fresh and hot. 

How are you today, mon amie?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Why not wash it as well. You might just bring on the heaviest one day snowfall in local history.


Well, we are keeping the snow tires on the Rav4 until we return from Nova Scotia on May 5th. I don't have to drive anywhere should there be a big snow storm. I have my shovels outside, just in case, and the snow blower is ready to go. Cloudy and +5C here right now, so no snow is in sight. We shall see.

Back in 1950, we did receive 28cm of snow on this day.


----------



## KC4

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, is there any coffee left


Yep..I have made a big pot of Santa Domingo coffee that Kacey got in the Dominican Republic and gave to me when we saw her in The Bahamas. It's strong but full flavored. 
Everyone's welcome to help themselves. 


eMacMan said:


> Why not wash it as well. You might just bring on the heaviest one day snowfall in local history.


ZZZINGGGG!

hee hee


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!


Morning, Kim. We are starting to serve Turkish coffee in The Cafe Chez Marc in honor of your trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merci sir, that works.
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> Today on SAP, Willie Nelson like you've never seen him, 'that was funny until you made that face' and 'punographics to enjoy' courtesy of Rp.


"Jokes about German sausage are the wurst." I once heard this with "dachshunds" in place of the word "sausage". :lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

*Drum Roll Please*

As promised, here it is. 

Post # 10,000. 

Well probably 10,000 plus a bit or two as I suspect the mayor may have culled a handful of my seedier efforts.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> As promised, here it is.
> 
> Post # 10,000.
> 
> Well probably 10,000 plus a bit or two as I suspect the mayor may have culled a handful of my seedier efforts.


Kudos, Bob, welcome to the Club. :clap::clap::clap::clap:

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

While I think that this was a foolish act, watch the short video clip on the CBC site for a chuckle.

Daring duo climb iceberg near St. John's - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Just about time for High Tea. Today, it shall be hot tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have not heard from Caman, so I guess I shall have to make out TGIF Breakfast this week. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Noticed that The Cancer Society has gone from real daffodils, to a petalled equivalent of the Veteran's poppy pins.tptptptp

FWIW I much preferred the vase full of daffodils in the living room to a flimsy pin that loses its petals.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Noticed that The Cancer Society has gone from real daffodils, to a petalled equivalent of the Veteran's poppy pins.tptptptp
> 
> FWIW I much preferred the vase full of daffodils in the living room to a flimsy pin that loses its petals.


They still sell real yellow daffodils here in NL, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make us a simple TGIF Breakfast, since we are simple folk and don't need a fancy way to start the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, simple works for me. Feeling irrelephant? Today on SAP along with 'whoa, what was that?', puppies and Alton Brown's knife school.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, simple works for me. Feeling irrelephant? Today on SAP along with 'whoa, what was that?', puppies and Alton Brown's knife school.


Morning, Don. How are you today?

"Isn't that quite something?" Truly amazing. I think it looked like Cindy Crawford, who was almost as cute as that puppy with the leaf. :love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am kinda tired now, been up since 2:00 a.m., so a mid morning nap is in order. :yawn:

Then back to work, after that nap.


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> As promised, here it is.
> 
> Post # 10,000.
> 
> Well probably 10,000 plus a bit or two as I suspect the mayor may have culled a handful of my seedier efforts.
> 
> View attachment 23832


Whoo Hooo! 

Congrats Bob! Here's to 10,000 more!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 
Off to check out Alton on SAP soon Don. 

Back to house hunting for me today - as well as preparations for a 20 day journey with only carry-on luggage worth of stuff. Must plan carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I am kinda tired now, been up since 2:00 a.m., so a mid morning nap is in order. :yawn:
> 
> Then back to work, after that nap.


Morning, Don. Sounds as if you could use a nap. Why were you up so early?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> Off to check out Alton on SAP soon Don.
> 
> Back to house hunting for me today - as well as preparations for a 20 day journey with only carry-on luggage worth of stuff. Must plan carefully.


Good luck, Kim. I don't look forward to the day when I retire and we downsize from our current home.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are coming up to 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Doxies have been getting everyone up before 6AM. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## BigDL

I glad Marc is off to bed and I hope this isn't his last good night of sleep for some time.

I fear the days of the dog as man's beat friend maybe numbered if Ruffles can be mass produced, even the Doxie may loose ground to this Ruffed Grouse.

CBC.ca Player

This could be the result of an advanced genetics program at nearby Acadia University.


----------



## tilt

I just got back from a week in Atlanta. Boy, that airport is a nightmare!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I glad Marc is off to bed and I hope this isn't his last good night of sleep for some time.
> 
> I fear the days of the dog as man's beat friend maybe numbered if Ruffles can be mass produced, even the Doxie may loose ground to this Ruffed Grouse.
> 
> CBC.ca Player
> 
> This could be the result of an advanced genetics program at nearby Acadia University.


Cute, Dana. Sadly, many of our doxies would scare it away if it was here at our house.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I just got back from a week in Atlanta. Boy, that airport is a nightmare!
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. Yes, ever since the Olympics, that airport has grown and grown and grown. I knew Hartsfield International Airport pre-Olympics and liked it .......... but then I experienced the post-Olympics airport and thought I was in a different world.

Welcome home, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise, so I shall make a fine breakfast that shall put a sunny smile on all faces. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a unique story for a slow SAP news day???

Giant, awesome ?tree lobster? survived 80 years in hiding | Grist


----------



## SINC

Good story indeed Marc although I used the link to the main story included in the link you provided. It has much more detail.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to the weekend. If you have never seen an eagle swim, you can today on our SAP video along with the 'not-so-leaning Tower of Pisa and an unexpected ending to the 'Aisle Seat'.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


BigDL said:


> I glad Marc is off to bed and I hope this isn't his last good night of sleep for some time.
> 
> I fear the days of the dog as man's beat friend maybe numbered if Ruffles can be mass produced, even the Doxie may loose ground to this Ruffed Grouse.
> 
> CBC.ca Player
> 
> This could be the result of an advanced genetics program at nearby Acadia University.


Thats' funny Dana. I certainly wouldn't grouse about a volunteer pet like that one! In Houston, we had peacocks and peahens occasionally knocking on our patio doors for somebody to come out and give them a treat. They were once someone's pets generations ago, but they were left to stray and became the neighborhood pets. One of them was an albino which was such a strange sight to see. 


tilt said:


> I just got back from a week in Atlanta. Boy, that airport is a nightmare!
> 
> Cheers


Worse than Toronto Pearson? I'll go out of my way to avoid Pearson as a stopover on an International flight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good story indeed Marc although I used the link to the main story included in the link you provided. It has much more detail.


Yes, both proved interesting, but I liked the one with the video clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Thats' funny Dana. I certainly wouldn't grouse about a volunteer pet like that one! In Houston, we had peacocks and peahens occasionally knocking on our patio doors for somebody to come out and give them a treat. They were once someone's pets generations ago, but they were left to stray and became the neighborhood pets. One of them was an albino which was such a strange sight to see.
> 
> Worse than Toronto Pearson? I'll go out of my way to avoid Pearson as a stopover on an International flight.


Morning, Kim. Yes, I almost missed a flight to SF because of the mess at Pearson.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone

Dana that is a great video  I don't think that my cats would like it though


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Kim and Marc another rainy Saturday here in Ontario *sigh*


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mohan. Yes, ever since the Olympics, that airport has grown and grown and grown. I knew Hartsfield International Airport pre-Olympics and liked it .......... but then I experienced the post-Olympics airport and thought I was in a different world.
> 
> Welcome home, mon ami.


Thank you Marc. I have been to Atlanta before but I drove. This is my first time at the airport. It is huge and takes a lot of time to get to where one needs to be! From the time I returned the rental car to the time I was at my gate it took almost an hour and a half (including waiting in line for check-in).

Air Canada seemed to be the only airline in Atlanta that did not permit pre-printing of the boarding pass. Even though I checked in online 24 hours before and I had only carry-on baggage, I had to wait in the check-in line just to get my boarding pass, negating the online check-in advantage! 

And also Air Canada seemed to be the only airline there that did not have kiosks to check-in - one HAD to wait in line to meet an agent!!!!!!!!!



KC4 said:


> Worse than Toronto Pearson? I'll go out of my way to avoid Pearson as a stopover on an International flight.


Oh, absolutely much worse than Pearson Kim. Of course, I have no experience TRANSITING through Pearson - it is my home airport.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Kim and Marc another rainy Saturday here in Ontario *sigh*


Morning, Kim. Rain is what we are going to get all next week, but for now, it is sunshine and +15C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mohan, I remember the last time I got a plane to Atlanta I had to take a shuttle train to the terminal. That was NOT there before the Olympics.


----------



## Dr.G.

High Tea today shall be ice tea. Far too warm here for hot tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just reached another target weight loss goal -- I just weighed in under 230 pounds (229.5 to be exact). Next stop is 225 on the way to under 200. I shall never get back to the 177 of lean hard muscle that I was when I first came here to NL, since I was running 7-11 miles a day for most of 3 years, and biking to and from the University of Georgia. Still, I am determined to at least get under 200 pounds. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Good day all. 

Congratulations Marc, weight loss is almost never easy. It's good that you set small incremental achievable goals. Acme.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Congratulations Marc, weight loss is almost never easy. It's good that you set small incremental achievable goals. Acme.


Yes, I started at 265 and worked my way down at a 5 pound goal. So, I saw progress with each 5 pounds, rather than setting my sights on 65 pounds. My problem is that my weight loss has stalled somewhat as I put on more muscle due to cardio workouts on the bike and treadmill. I find that trying to keep my heart strong is more important than losing weight quickly. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Just reached another target weight loss goal -- I just weighed in under 230 pounds (229.5 to be exact). Next stop is 225 on the way to under 200. I shall never get back to the 177 of lean hard muscle that I was when I first came here to NL, since I was running 7-11 miles a day for most of 3 years, and biking to and from the University of Georgia. Still, I am determined to at least get under 200 pounds. We shall see.


Way to go my friend! 

I shall join you in the under 200 challenge. You can keep me honest.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Do I get to enter? I am down from 220 to 204 now looking to get to 180.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Way to go my friend!
> 
> I shall join you in the under 200 challenge. You can keep me honest.
> 
> Cheers


Well, I am finding that diet and exercise is the way to go. I don't overdue either, but I am focused more on getting healthy, heart and lung-wise, than to lose weight quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Do I get to enter? I am down from 220 to 204 now looking to get to 180.


Bonne chance, mon ami. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going outside to see the meteor shower, so time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Do I get to enter? I am down from 220 to 204 now looking to get to 180.


From a purely selfish motive, the more people in, the more people to keep me honest, so, Don, you're welcome; and no, thi is no competition, so you do not need to "enter".

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> From a purely selfish motive, the more people in, the more people to keep me honest, so, Don, you're welcome; and no, thi is no competition, so you do not need to "enter".
> 
> Cheers


I agree. The more the merrier, but each of us is in competition with him or herself. May we all reach our individual goals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make Sunday Brunch today, but someone will have to do it next week in that I shall be in Nova Scotia next Friday for a week. So, enjoy your brunch today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a possible SAP item??? An interesting story about "Little Mama".

Meet one of the oldest chimpanzees in captivity - CNN.com


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that chimp story is indeed SAP material, thanks. Just finished up SAP for the day with a look back at Benny Hill in our video, a glorious view from the top of the Eiffel Tower and a yarn about Rye bread.


----------



## SINC

If you really want a smile this morning, I forgot to mention a series of pictures a lady reader sent me, and then phoned me yesterday laughing hysterically asking me to run those pics. Since she was having so much fun with the pics, I ran them today for her. Don't miss "Mom, what does virgin mean?" on today's SAP. It's a reflection on one of life's moments for a Mom.


----------



## BigDL

Good morning Don and Marc. Thank you for the lovely brunch. 

A trip to God's country how fortunate. Are you motoring or flying?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that chimp story is indeed SAP material, thanks. Just finished up SAP for the day with a look back at Benny Hill in our video, a glorious view from the top of the Eiffel Tower and a yarn about Rye bread.


Morning, Don. Thought that might be SAP material.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good morning Don and Marc. Thank you for the lovely brunch.
> 
> A trip to God's country how fortunate. Are you motoring or flying?


Morning, Dana. Flying. It takes 10 hours to get to the ferry to Nova Scotia, 8 hours by ferry to NS, and then about 6 hours from North Sydney to Halifax. Much easier to fly for 90 minutes from St.John's to Halifax.

How are you today?


----------



## BigDL

I enjoy flying, it's the airports I dislike. I used to regularly take the train to Montreal rather than fly. 

90 minutes flying time does that include 30 minutes for NL to Atlantic time or turbo prop rather than jet.

I hope some day soon to travel by car, boats and car to traverse the Island of Newfoundland, via Port aux Basques and Argentina.

I'm doing well thanks for asking. Yourself how are things with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I enjoy flying, it's the airports I dislike. I used to regularly take the train to Montreal rather than fly.
> 
> 90 minutes flying time does that include 30 minutes for NL to Atlantic time or turbo prop rather than jet.
> 
> I hope some day soon to travel by car, boats and car to traverse the Island of Newfoundland, via Port aux Basques and Argentina.
> 
> I'm doing well thanks for asking. Yourself how are things with you?


It is a big jet, 90 minutes in the air, and we have a car rented on Aeroplan points. Argentia is not yet open, but that cuts the drive time down, but it is still a 15 hour ferry crossing in a cold North Atlantic.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, my bathroom renovation is nearing completion and I am so happy


----------



## javaqueen

Marc, Don and Mohan, just wanted to congratulate you all on your weight loss - can a woman join this group, I am working on dropping 15lbs and I like your idea of using 5lb increments Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, my bathroom renovation is nearing completion and I am so happy





javaqueen said:


> Marc, Don and Mohan, just wanted to congratulate you all on your weight loss - can a woman join this group, I am working on dropping 15lbs and I like your idea of using 5lb increments Marc


Kudos on the bathroom renos, Kim. That can tend to be even more difficult as losing weight. Sure, join the club. It's not a race, just a personal goal for each person.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks Marc, I have been attempting to walk every day (not always happening) and I do aqua boot camp on Mondays and then Zumba on Saturdays - plus a eating healthy


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

I'm glad to hear so many of us are into fitness and healthy lifestyles. I'm not one of those fitness and healthy lifestyle "activists", but I do like to encourage my friends and family in this regard. 

The weight based targets are good for milestones, but as Marc has also pointed out, can be discouraging when one starts to replace fat with muscle. Consider replacing the weight targets for inches lost or even better clothing size change....or best of all, noticeable strength or stamina improvement. 

We have another conditional offer accepted on yet another home. Let's hope this sale goes through this time. 

Heading to check out SAP soon.


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I'm glad to hear so many of us are into fitness and healthy lifestyles. I'm not one of those fitness and healthy lifestyle "activists", but I do like to encourage my friends and family in this regard.
> 
> The weight based targets are good for milestones, but as Marc has also pointed out, can be discouraging when one starts to replace fat with muscle. Consider replacing the weight targets for inches lost or even better clothing size change....or best of all, noticeable strength or stamina improvement.
> 
> We have another conditional offer accepted on yet another home. Let's hope this sale goes through this time.
> 
> Heading to check out SAP soon.


Good suggestions KC. I recently started a self-directed fitness program. Not too many years ago, I walked back and forth to work about 3 miles each way. When I wasn't going to work and lived downtown, I would walk around the lake every morning - about 45 minute walk. Then the flashers took over the park and it didn't seem safe to walk, I retired to my recliner and have been there ever since.

I watch my older neighbours and realize that the 90yo who walks a mile in the hallway every day is waaaaay healthier than the 70yos who stumble along with a walker.

Soooo. I decided to start small and paced out a circuit in my apartment and figured out how many times I would need to cover the circuit to make a mile and that's my daily goal. I'm happy to report that I have been at it for over a month and can feel the benefits. I think I've lost a couple of pounds, but the real joy came when I could get into a pair of jeans that I've not been able to wear for about 6 years.

take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I'm glad to hear so many of us are into fitness and healthy lifestyles. I'm not one of those fitness and healthy lifestyle "activists", but I do like to encourage my friends and family in this regard.
> 
> The weight based targets are good for milestones, but as Marc has also pointed out, can be discouraging when one starts to replace fat with muscle. Consider replacing the weight targets for inches lost or even better clothing size change....or best of all, noticeable strength or stamina improvement.
> 
> We have another conditional offer accepted on yet another home. Let's hope this sale goes through this time.
> 
> Heading to check out SAP soon.


Afternoon, Kim. I am in a notch or two on my belt, so that is a good sign. As well, I am able to go longer and faster on the bike, so my heart and lungs are getting stronger/greater capacity. Little by little ........ that's my motto.

Good luck with your offer.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> I watch my older neighbours and realize that the 90yo who walks a mile in the hallway every day is waaaaay healthier than the 70yos who stumble along with a walker.
> 
> Soooo. I decided to start small and paced out a circuit in my apartment and figured out how many times I would need to cover the circuit to make a mile and that's my daily goal. I'm happy to report that I have been at it for over a month and can feel the benefits. I think I've lost a couple of pounds, but the real joy came when I could get into a pair of jeans that I've not been able to wear for about 6 years.
> 
> take care, Margaret


Yes! Exactly! I feels so good to feel so good! You have to know that the 90yo is likely mentally sharper too because of the activity. 

I don't puff going up flights of stairs like I used to. I can squat down to pick something off the floor and stand back up again without assistance! I can open a stubborn jar. I can wear my clothes like clothes instead of as restraint or camouflage devices. I can keep up to my kids and granddaughter without tiring (too quickly). I generally have more confidence about routine things such as picking up or moving heavier items, climbing ladders, or being able to physically help those who need some physical assistance. I don't get sick nearly as often. Those are my big rewards. I don't really care how much I weigh. 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. I am in a notch or two on my belt, so that is a good sign. As well, I am able to go longer and faster on the bike, so my heart and lungs are getting stronger/greater capacity. Little by little ........ that's my motto.
> 
> Good luck with your offer.


Thanks! So far so good. 

Little by little - perfect! If you keep going, and of course you will, because it's relatively easy little by little and it feels so good to feel so good....imagine where you'll be in a month? A few months? A year?


----------



## javaqueen

The clothes that I wore last summer still fit me today, but, a bit more snug that I want them too, so I am working diligently to take off the extra inches I gained over the winter.

Little by little and inch by inch


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> *SNIP* I can wear my clothes like clothes instead of as restraint or camouflage devices.*SNIP


Kim, that is not the way I remember you from our evening in Calgary. Are you sure you are not being a wee too critical of yourself?

Cheers


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> Kim, that is not the way I remember you from our evening in Calgary. Are you sure you are not being a wee too critical of yourself?
> 
> Cheers


Hah - Obviously, the camouflage works! 

(Actually, I wasn't practicing a fitness based healthy lifestyle until my late 40s - so I can really relate to what it feels like not to fit into my own clothes properly, or shop for clothes based on what will hide what....)


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks Marc, I have been attempting to walk every day (not always happening) and I do aqua boot camp on Mondays and then Zumba on Saturdays - plus a eating healthy


Sounds like a good plan, Kim. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I took a ride along the NL coastline to see if we could view any big icebergs, but the winds were warm and out of the SW, which means the bergs were pushed beyond the horizon. Still, we had a good time together, which is what really counts.


----------



## tilt

Marc, you should take a look at recumbent trikes. My favourite make is Catrike.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Marc, you should take a look at recumbent trikes. My favourite make is Catrike.
> 
> Cheers


I use the recumbent bikes at the gym, Mohan. Sadly, St. John's is not a bike-friendly city, even though we have bike lanes. Those lanes are full of potholes, with drivers refusing to give up the lane. So, I do my thing at the gym. Thanks for the site. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I took a ride along the NL coastline to see if we could view any big icebergs,





Dr.G. said:


> I use the recumbent bikes at the gym, Mohan. Sadly, St. John's is not a bike-friendly city, even though we have bike lanes. Those lanes are full of potholes, with drivers refusing to give up the lane. So, I do my thing at the gym. Thanks for the site. Paix, mon ami.


Well, I too thought St. John's would not be a bike-friendly town, but after reading the first post of yours that I have quoted, I thought I might have been wrong, hence my response 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Well, I too thought St. John's would not be a bike-friendly town, but after reading the first post of yours that I have quoted, I thought I might have been wrong, hence my response
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, we took a ride in a car, not bikes. There are bike clubs that go long distances, but I don't have the stamina yet for that sort of thing. So, it's a recumbant bike for me in the gym. Luckily, my iPod Shuffle helps with the 30-45 minutes of going nowhere. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up a bit late this morning. Stayed up to watch overtime in Vancouver. Sorry to see them go out so soon.  Hopefully, the Rangers will not suffer this same fate. We shall see.

Whatever, I shall make a heart-friendly breakfast for us all as we start the new week. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A fine day here with a sunny high of 25° today for our election. Got up late myself and just now got SAP online. Today features "Mathilda's Solo" video, a cat and toilet paper, as well as the happiest barn you will see today.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc and Don, sitting and enjoying some coffee with my hubby, made his lunch for the day and have laundry on the go. Aqua boot camp is this morning so I will be hurting a bit after that  but it is a great workout. A heart healthy breakfast is definitely needed today


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, morning, Kim. Yes, a good breakfast is the way to start the day. Off to the gym now. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I got a PM from Caman to let me know that all was OK with him, but he was having some health problems which was causing him not to join us in The Shang.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Thanks for the update from Caman, Marc. I hope his health issues aren't serious enough to keep him away for long. 

Don- Mathilda's solo was a treat to watch, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Thanks for the update from Caman, Marc. I hope his health issues aren't serious enough to keep him away for long.
> 
> Don- Mathilda's solo was a treat to watch, thanks.


I agree. Right now, he is focused upon his health and Vonetta's legal situation re the passports.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, am I correct in reading that the AB polls close at 8PM MT???


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, 11:30 in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, 11:30 in NL.


Bug humbar. Are the polls in AB's big cities of Calgary and Edmonton quick in putting out results??? I will stay up until about midnight my time to see the results, but will fade soon after. Might there be some real results by then???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to watch the third period of the Rangers-Senators game. It's "do or die" for the Rangers tonight. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bug humbar. Are the polls in AB's big cities of Calgary and Edmonton quick in putting out results??? I will stay up until about midnight my time to see the results, but will fade soon after. Might there be some real results by then???


Normally the results are in and the call made of a winner in the first half hour on any election here. Then again, this is not just 'any' election.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, sitting and enjoying some quiet time with my hubby and my daughter


----------



## SINC

Well today's election baffled me as Albertans voted to keep long waits for health care, pay twice more for power and continue with overcrowded classrooms. It boggles the mind.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Well today's election baffled me as Albertans voted to keep long waits for health care, pay twice more for power and continue with overcrowded classrooms. It boggles the mind.


What I was honestly hoping for was a razor thin majority or even a minority. I do not believe voters are best served by big majorities. Perhaps I was not the only one who really felt the two parties both were dancing to the same masters. So voters ended up voting for the devil they knew. 

C'est la vie!


----------



## SINC

Yep, that sums it up nicely, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Normally the results are in and the call made of a winner in the first half hour on any election here. Then again, this is not just 'any' election.





SINC said:


> Well today's election baffled me as Albertans voted to keep long waits for health care, pay twice more for power and continue with overcrowded classrooms. It boggles the mind.





eMacMan said:


> What I was honestly hoping for was a razor thin majority or even a minority. I do not believe voters are best served by big majorities. Perhaps I was not the only one who really felt the two parties both were dancing to the same masters. So voters ended up voting for the devil they knew.
> 
> C'est la vie!


Deborah and I stayed up until about 1AM our time and the results showed 60/20/4/4 in terms of leading candidates. Woke up this morning and there was not much change. Interesting. Guess we did not miss much by going to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the dogs outside before it starts to rain. So, I shall make a simple breakfast this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

good morning everyone


----------



## javaqueen

sitting here and drinking my coffee, very soon I will be driving my daughter to school, then the day officially begins LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> sitting here and drinking my coffee, very soon I will be driving my daughter to school, then the day officially begins LOL


Morning, Kim. Yes, coffee is the name of the game today.

How are you this fine morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good morning everyone


All too true. Doxies look the same as that cat .......... sort of.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Was up late and then early to get SAP up with a video about a cat, a mini clip about a dog and the 20 best U.S. small towns to visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Was up late and then early to get SAP up with a video about a cat, a mini clip about a dog and the 20 best U.S. small towns to visit.


Morning, Don. They should electrify that door stop and the cat would not put his paw under the door any more. XX)


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

On my way today for my big Wings, Waves and Wheels tour of Europe. 
I will try to post from points abroad (or be a broad with points to post) ...but no guarantees.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> On my way today for my big Wings, Waves and Wheels tour of Europe.
> I will try to post from points abroad (or be a broad with points to post) ...but no guarantees.


Afternoon, Kim. Give my best to Kacey. Bon voyage.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. They should electrify that door stop and the cat would not put his paw under the door any more. XX)


Either that or install it properly. The stop goes on the baseboard on the wall, not the door. Check your own home and I bet you will find that is the case.


----------



## SINC

Safe trip Kim. Think pics!


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Either that or install it properly. The stop goes on the baseboard on the wall, not the door. Check your own home and I bet you will find that is the case.


Most of the time, yes, but in some odd cases that's not always feasible. Doesn't seem likely in this case, though.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Yes, coffee is the name of the game today.
> 
> How are you this fine morning?


I am doing well, taught some students this morning and now doing office work, which never, ever ends, it is almost as bad as laundry


----------



## javaqueen

Kim, have a great trip, can't wait to hear all about it and see your posts from abroad


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am doing well, taught some students this morning and now doing office work, which never, ever ends, it is almost as bad as laundry


Sounds familiar. Getting my online courses ready to go for Intersession and Summer session. Then, it's off to Nova Scotia for a week comes this Friday.

Have a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just saw in TPBM thread that your son lives in Nova Scotia. I forgot about this .......... where does he live in NS?


----------



## SINC

Marc, Greg lives in Lower Sackville and works for a new printing firm in Dartmouth.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, Greg lives in Lower Sackville and works for a new printing firm in Dartmouth.


Merci. We are going to be south of Halifax for a week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I would like to see some of the primary results from New York State before I go to bed. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> On my way today for my big Wings, Waves and Wheels tour of Europe.
> I will try to post from points abroad (or be a broad with points to post) ...but no guarantees.


I wish you a great trip Kim!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise and shine to face a new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> On my way today for my big Wings, Waves and Wheels tour of Europe.
> I will try to post from points abroad (or be a broad with points to post) ...but no guarantees.


As I said, Kim, bon voyage.

I too am doing a "wings, wave and wheels tour", but of Nova Scotia and not Europe (I hitched around Europe way back when). I shall be "off the grid" while I am there, so you folks will have to do without me for a week.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> As I said, Kim, bon voyage.
> 
> I too am doing a "wings, wave and wheels tour", but of Nova Scotia and not Europe (I hitched around Europe way back when). I shall be "off the grid" while I am there, so you folks will have to do without me for a week.


What happened, did you lose your laptop?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you too are up early today. Just finished up SAP with a "Whatzit?" pic that you stand a good chance of solving. Also an earth cartoon and a few more of Rp's puns. And check out how the Japanese make an omelet, amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What happened, did you lose your laptop?


No, I just need a real break from being online. It is a vacation I am giving myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you too are up early today. Just finished up SAP with a "Whatzit?" pic that you stand a good chance of solving. Also an earth cartoon and a few more of Rp's puns. And check out how the Japanese make an omelet, amazing.


Morning, Don. I am up at about 545-615AM each morning, compliments of the doxies. XX) Still, I usually get up, let them out, feed them, let them out again, come online for a bit and then go back to bed for an hour or so once they settle down.

Will check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.

How is little Tao making out?


----------



## SINC

Marc, Tao is doing just fine. He walks on his right rear leg all the time around the house and yesterday when I had him out, I noticed he put his full weight on it when he peed, something he has not done before. I take that as a sign that the herbal stuff is working great. He does however still tend to walk on just three legs on his daily walks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, Tao is doing just fine. He walks on his right rear leg all the time around the house and yesterday when I had him out, I noticed he put his full weight on it when he peed, something he has not done before. I take that as a sign that the herbal stuff is working great. He does however still tend to walk on just three legs on his daily walks.


That is a good sign, Don. Little by little, he may put more weight on that leg as the pain subsides. Good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What happened, did you lose your laptop?


My MacBook Pro is alive and well .............................. with Stephen in Toronto.


----------



## SINC

Doesn't Deborah have an iPad you could "borrow"?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Doesn't Deborah have an iPad you could "borrow"?


We both have an iPad2 ............ she is going to use hers to stay in touch with her office. I might bring mine to use with some of my astronomy apps. Still, I live online for work, and, of course, for The Shang (and some other sites as well, I admit), so I need a break.

I am sure everyone will do fine without me. We have a good person staying here with four of the doxies (we are taking Gracie with us for an AI in Halifax), so they are my main concern. 

Hopefully, Caman shall be back soon and supply the daily breakfast for you all. If not, well, everyone is just going to have to rough it for breakfast and 4PM High Tea.

Hopefully, there shall not be any major news re a Shang family member or their family that I miss, but we shall see.

Paix, mon ami.

PS Which Alberta riding are you in? I think both of the St.Albert ridings went PC this election.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Maybe I could make a TGIT Breakfast for everyone tomorrow??? We shall see.  Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I am in the St. Albert riding, while son Matt is in the Spruce Grove/St. Albert riding. The city is split in half to bolster the numbers of a much smaller Spruce Grove. Stupid as this city should be all in one riding. And yes, both went PC.


----------



## BigDL

Good morning all, the fair trade Coffee is on the kettle is on the boil for an assortment of tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I am in the St. Albert riding, while son Matt is in the Spruce Grove/St. Albert riding. The city is split in half to bolster the numbers of a much smaller Spruce Grove. Stupid as this city should be all in one riding. And yes, both went PC.


Thanks, Don. I was just curious.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good morning all, the fair trade Coffee is on the kettle is on the boil for an assortment of tea.


Morning, Dana. Thanks for the coffee.

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, the coffee smells good. A couple of things on SAP today that may interest you, an acrobatic woman who can bend her body in ways that make me squirm, a mallard duck roosting in a tree and 'remembering Hollywood Squares' just for Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, the coffee smells good. A couple of things on SAP today that may interest you, an acrobatic woman who can bend her body in ways that make me squirm, a mallard duck roosting in a tree and 'remembering Hollywood Squares' just for Marc.


Morning, Don. Love those Hollywood Squares' bits. As for the curse and the wizard .................


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Been busy here as the house sold this week....now the mad dash of getting ready to move..... Will it ever end......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Been busy here as the house sold this week....now the mad dash of getting ready to move..... Will it ever end......


Kudos, Rp. Hope you got a good price. Good luck with the move. I do not look forward to this once I retire and we chose to downsize. We shall see.

Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was outside working in the garden. Hard to think that today, I could see the lawn as growing in spots that was not that high a few days ago. Still, with snow on Monday, the growth will slow down. We shall see.

Anyone for some ice tea? It is +17C here and I am not in the mood to make hot tea.


----------



## SINC

More good news today when son Matt went for his three month checkup. The doc says there is only a trace amount of protein present, his kidneys are functioning normally and told him he would like to declare him cured. He stopped there and noted, "the last time I said that it returned", so I won't say it again. Checkups are now every six months. His colour is back to normal, his weight has fallen from 235 down to 203 fully dressed in his work boots, a fine weight for a 6' 3" man. He looks and feels so much better than he did during his year-long ordeal with chemo and steroids. I love it when stuff like this happens. Thanks to all who expressed concern and good wishes towards him.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> More good news today when son Matt went for his three month checkup. The doc says there is only a trace amount of protein present, his kidneys are functioning normally and told him he would like to declare him cured. He stopped there and noted, "the last time I said that it returned", so I won't say it again. Checkups are now every six months. His colour is back to normal, his weight has fallen from 235 down to 203 fully dressed in his work boots, a fine weight for a 6' 3" man. He looks and feels so much better than he did during his year-long ordeal with chemo and steroids. I love it when stuff like this happens. Thanks to all who expressed concern.


Excellent and amazing news, Don. Your family must be overjoyed. Kudos to him and his courage, and to your entire family. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Dana. Thanks for the coffee.
> 
> How are you today?


I am fair to middling, I have returned to the 5 day workweek and I am "hardening up" to the extra activities using muscles I have neglected for awhile.

Marc, are down to one more sleep until you board the silver bird and head off to God's country? (My home and native land)


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I am fair to middling, I have returned to the 5 day workweek and I am "hardening up" to the extra activities using muscles I have neglected for awhile.
> 
> Marc, are down to one more sleep until you board the silver bird and head off to God's country? (My home and native land)


Yes, we are up at 4AM for a 6AM flight. We have to be at the airport earlier than usual since we are taking a dog and a dog crate with us.

Here is where we are staying for a week.

Duckworth Real Estate: Vacation Rental Properties in Nova Scotia


----------



## Sonal

That's wonderful news about Matt, Don!


----------



## tilt

Good to hear about Matt, Don!

Have a good flight Marc 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Good to hear about Matt, Don!
> 
> Have a good flight Marc
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, Mohan. Hope all goes well with your new job. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. Someone else will have to make a TGIF Breakfast, in that with a 6AM flight out of St.John's, the sun will not even be up here. See you all next Friday. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MLeh

Don: that is wonderful news about your son.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don what wonderful news.

I sent a copy of this to Don for SAP. but going through my emails I thought I just had to share with you......have fun!


I changed my iPod's name to Titanic. It's syncing now.

When chemists die, they barium.

Jokes about German sausage are the wurst.

I know a guy who's addicted to brake fluid. He says he can stop any time.

How does Moses make his tea? Hebrews it.

I stayed up all night to see where the sun went. Then it dawned on me.

This girl said she recognized me from the vegetarian club, but I'd never met herbivore.

I'm reading a book about anti-gravity. I just can't put it down.

I did a theatrical performance about puns. It was a play on words.

They told me I had type-A blood, but it was a Type-O.

PMS jokes aren't funny; period.

Why were the Indians here first? They had reservations.

We’re going on a class trip to the Coca-Cola factory. I hope there's no pop quiz.

I didn't like my beard at first. Then it grew on me.

Did you hear about the cross-eyed teacher who lost her job because she couldn't control her pupils?

When you get a bladder infection urine trouble.

Broken pencils are pointless.

I tried to catch some fog, but I mist.

What do you call a dinosaur with an extensive vocabulary? A thesaurus.

England has no kidney bank, but it does have a Liverpool.

I used to be a banker, but then I lost interest.

I dropped out of communism class because of lousy Marx.

All the toilets in New York's police stations have been stolen. The police have nothing to go on.

I got a job at a bakery because I kneaded dough.

Haunted French pancakes give me the crêpes.

Velcro — what a rip off!

A cartoonist was found dead in his home. Details are sketchy.

Venison for dinner again? Oh deer!

The earthquake in Washington obviously was the government's fault.

Be kind to your dentist. He has fillings, too.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. As I had to get up quite early this morning, I'll set the table..... Coffee anyone, I have some nice Butter Toffee on the go.


----------



## javaqueen

mmmmm coffee would be great thanks


----------



## Rps

Great, I'm on my second cup....this one wild mountain blueberry. How is everything in steel town?


----------



## javaqueen

cloudy but seems like an ok day - I am making a snickers chocolate bar cake to celebrate 2 birthdays today


----------



## javaqueen

do you have the clouds or are you enjoying sunshine??


----------



## Rps

Since, but clouds are on the horizon. We're packing to move by the end of the month... Wanna swap jobs today.


----------



## javaqueen

today I am making the cake, just got back from Zumba, also need to finish laundry, do bookkeeping and clean the house before company shows up - sure I'll switch no problem


----------



## SINC

G'day group, been rasslin' with a problem on my MBP that took me six hours to beat, but finally won. Nice afternoon here with bright sun and 14° at the moment.


----------



## tilt

Bright and sunny here in Burlington too!

A new Indian restaurant (Flavours of India) opened up in Burlington and my wife wanted to try it out, so we went last night. To say I was less than impressed would be a gross understatement! The food was tasteless, the plates were still wet, the music (typical Bollywood stuff) too loud, the whole place smelt of Indian cooking (not the freshly cooked kind, but the kind that has been stuck to the walls for a while and smells bad). I couldn't wait to get out of there. My wife was not impressed either!

Cheers


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, good to see that you've fixed your MBP. I have no skill in that area, so if something isn't working I'm done.


----------



## Rps

Ahhhhh new restaurants. Not really into Indian food, but it could be all I've tried is the North American versions. I had a friend who told me the key to spotting a good Italian restaurant is to walk in and if all you smelled was garlic and parm...run out the door...Maybe it's the same with Indian....too much curry you should scurry.


----------



## SINC

Curry? Nope, not me. That is one thing I have tried, but stay as far from it as I can these days. No offence tilt, it just does not agree with either my nose or my taster.


----------



## tilt

Rps said:


> Ahhhhh new restaurants. Not really into Indian food, but it could be all I've tried is the North American versions. I had a friend who told me the key to spotting a good Italian restaurant is to walk in and if all you smelled was garlic and parm...run out the door...Maybe it's the same with Indian....too much curry you should scurry.


That's right. If you walk into an ethnic restaurant and do not see too many patrons of said ethnicity, get out of the place 



SINC said:


> Curry? Nope, not me. That is one thing I have tried, but stay as far from it as I can these days. No offence tilt, it just does not agree with either my nose or my taster.


None taken Don! Unfortunately Indian food has been typecast with curry. Actually curry just means gravy or sauce; and that gravy or sauce can be made from a lot of things, in a lot of ways, just like in non-Indian cuisines. 

What passes off as Indian food outside of India unfortunately is from just one region of India, the Punjab, and their food is what you usually find in "Indian" restaurants. I, being from the Southern part of India, am used to a completely different cuisine, with a lot more variety of flavours, textures, aromas and variations; and am therefore myself not a fan of North Indian cooking - all of which tastes and smells exactly the same!

Cheers


----------



## eMacMan

tilt said:


> None taken Don! Unfortunately Indian food has been typecast with curry. Actually curry just means gravy or sauce; and that gravy or sauce can be made from a lot of things, in a lot of ways, just like in non-Indian cuisines.
> 
> What passes off as Indian food outside of India unfortunately is from just one region of India, the Punjab, and their food is what you usually find in "Indian" restaurants. I, being from the Southern part of India, am used to a completely different cuisine, with a lot more variety of flavours, textures, aromas and variations; and am therefore myself not a fan of North Indian cooking - all of which tastes and smells exactly the same!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! Something valuable learned today.


----------



## javaqueen

Good Morning everyone, since I managed to get here before anyone else I shall prepare breakfast for us all.........coffee and tea of course with some pancakes, waffles, bacon, sausage, and scrambled eggs  enjoy


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, thanks for breakfast. Today on SAP, the toughest hole on the golf course, somersaults galore and the rubber ducky race for real.


----------



## Rps

This is very helpful Mohan how do we know which region we should ask for when we walk in?


----------



## javaqueen

that toughest golf hole is amazing Don, definitely not somewhere that I would want to play


----------



## SINC

Yeah, I was watching that live during the tournament and was a bit concerned when the caddy started prodding the gator.


----------



## javaqueen

all I kept thinking was - go back in the water, go back in the water


----------



## javaqueen

the last time that I was on a driving range was the first and I broke my then boyfriend/now hubby's driver - I'm not allowed to play anymore  but I did buy him new clubs way back then


----------



## tilt

Rps said:


> This is very helpful Mohan how do we know which region we should ask for when we walk in?


Well, it's not easy to find South Indian restaurants because there are not many. A couple I can think of (and the food is excellent in both places):

Saravana Bhavan in Mississauga
Chennai Spice in Brampton

Other than these, most of what you would find would be North Indian food I am afraid.

You can always ask if they are a South Indian restaurant or North Indian. The problem is, some North Indian restaurants carry some South Indian dishes as well, but those are not well made.

Cheers


----------



## javaqueen

I love Indian food, we have friends who are originally from Kerala, India and she taught me to make curry and papadum as well as a patti made with potato and tuna and egg, absolutely delicious


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi shang gang!


----------



## javaqueen

Hi Sharonmac09 how are you doing?


----------



## sharonmac09

javaqueen said:


> Hi Sharonmac09 how are you doing?


I'm doing well thank you. My name is Sharon. I don't believe I met you! I have been absent from ehmac for a while. So what is your name if you don't mind me asking? 

Oh btw how are you?


----------



## javaqueen

Hi Sharon, my name is Kim, but because we already have a Kim you can call me JavaKim or JK or JQ 

and I am absolutely wonderful thank you, very nice to meet you


----------



## BigDL

Good Morning all, Coffee's on and the kettle is at the boil. I trust you will have a fine Monday.


----------



## CubaMark

G'day folks. Doing an all-nighter here... and suffering. Editing a thesis on migration, written in English by a Turkish German, and there's not a drop of coffee in the house. Hours to go before I sleep... Have a good one.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, looks like a fine sunny day here as the sun is rising.

Dana, coffee is a fine idea.

Mark, hope this helps:










Sharon! Long time no see, welcome back.

Today on SAP - Trampolines like you've never seen them, an elephant mud bath and some spring blossoms to cheer you up.


----------



## javaqueen

mmmm thought that I smelled coffee  as you know, the nose knows


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don I don't think that cup will be big enough for Mark.... Sharon very nice to hear from you, missed you. I'm just brewing some Butter Toffee, any takers...Kim, Don,....others


----------



## SINC

Anyone interested in birds can watch baby hawks from Madison WI. here:

Hawkcam -- SSEC


----------



## sharonmac09

Gooood morning all! 

Missed you too Rp! 

Coffee sure does the trick in the mornings huh? I can't seem to quit these morning cups of java. One of my friends is trying to get me to quit coffee all together! I don't drink Timmys anymore so that's a definite positive! Just good 'ol home brewed coffees courtesy of this gadget 'Tassimo'.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sharon, I had one of those, it made great coffee.... But it decided it would rather live with my daughter when she went off to school father than stay home with me. I now have a Keurig and love it.


----------



## MLeh

Something to keep your brain working:


----------



## javaqueen

thanks for the puzzle  very cute, do you want the answer??


----------



## MLeh

You can give the answer, just don't tell anyone how you got it!


----------



## SINC

It took me about a half hour to figure it out. I struggled for 25 minutes, said to heck with it and left it for a half hour, then came back and looked again and that's when it hit me. (2) Thanks for the fun, Elaine.


----------



## javaqueen

I also got 2 as my answer  and it took a while for me to figure it out too - about 20 - 30 minutes


----------



## Sonal

I looked for a few minutes, knew I had seen the puzzle before but couldn't get the answer, and then googled.

So yes, 2.


----------



## MLeh

Glad everyone enjoyed the puzzle. If anyone can't figure it out, send me a PM and I'll tell you the secret.

--

I've been insanely busy with work the last couple of months, and it doesn't look like it's going to slow down anytime soon. But I'm looking forward to flipping the calendar (figuratively and literally) over to May tomorrow. May just seems like a brighter, happier month than April!

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all







coffee, tea and breakfast are ready, it is a heart healthy breakfast for those of us watching what we eat


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. An interesting event here yesterday when many thousands of sandhill cranes passed over Edmonton and St. Albert on their way from southern U.S. and Mexico to breeding grounds in northern Canada and Alaska. At least 20,000 birds in flocks of 200 to 1500 took advantage of "tail" winds to speed their northern migration. In other years, similar numbers were observed taking advantage of thermal updrafts over Edmonton to spiral upward before setting their wings and gliding northward. It is an amazing sight accompanied by constant communication.

Today on SAP a cat chases a bear off the steps, a pig of a lunch wagon and a very young Chet Atkins picks 'Mr. Sandman'.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, Kim et all. Well the madness begins. We are getting a quote for our move today and a toss out bin arrives. We close in Windsor on the 18th but don't close here until June 1st. It will be niceties finally have a permanent location as we've been living in a suitcase for 3 years. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## MLeh

Rp: Garage sale time!


----------



## Rps

Yeah I might go that route if the weather is good... It seems we will be in a rainy patch the next week or so.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Morning Don, Kim et all. Well the madness begins. We are getting a quote for our move today and a toss out bin arrives. We close in Windsor on the 18th but don't close here until June 1st. It will be niceties finally have a permanent location as we've been living in a suitcase for 3 years. Hope everyone has a great day.


I am so happy for you to have a permanent location and I am hoping that everything goes smoothly for you during the move. Congratulations!!


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, yes it will be great to finally have our lives settled.


----------



## javaqueen

today was another very busy day around here and tomorrow doesn't look any lighter, but I am hoping


----------



## kelman

hey all! thought I would stop in and hi!


----------



## BigDL

Morning all, coffee is on and the kettle is on the boil for a variety of teas on hand. Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## SINC

Morning Dana, et all, thanks for the coffee. SAP's up with a video of a guy who really knows how to rock the house with a string puppet, a pug in sheep's clothing and a pictorial look at Seattle's splendid public library.


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning Dana and Don - thanks for the coffee Dana

cute little pug on SAP this morning Don


----------



## BigDL

Good day Kim et al, the coffee is gurgling in the coffee maker and the kettle is at a rolling boil for a selection of tea, if that is the beverage of choice. There packet of hot chocolate as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Dana, a coffee sounds good. Today on SAP, the photography of Al Popil with a loon and a coyote, a video of a guard dog for a bicycle and an easy way to remove an egg shell.


----------



## kelman

Hey all! That's a pretty interesting way to get the shell off the egg, but how do you eat it?


----------



## javaqueen

excellent SAP this morning and that dog is so cute to climb on the bike like that  

Thanks for the coffee Dana, definitely a must have this morning


----------



## eMacMan

javaqueen said:


> ...
> Thanks for the coffee Dana, definitely a must have this morning


Was posting this, this AM.
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/100230-1812-overture.html

Got me going through some other AW videos and this one seemed to be made just for Kim and a few of the other regulars here.
The Coffee Song~The Arrogant Worms - YouTube

Have a great day every one.


----------



## Sonal

kelman said:


> Hey all! That's a pretty interesting way to get the shell off the egg, but how do you eat it?


Well, if you don't mind burnt candles in your eggs....


----------



## javaqueen

eMacMan said:


> Was posting this, this AM.
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/100230-1812-overture.html
> 
> Got me going through some other AW videos and this one seemed to be made just for Kim and a few of the other regulars here.
> The Coffee Song~The Arrogant Worms - YouTube
> 
> Have a great day every one.


I love the coffee song  definitely made my afternoon


----------



## javaqueen

good morning my friends, coffee is on and water is boiling for tea, another heart healthy breakfast is available for us all  enjoy your day


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, I was here about 4:00 a.m. my time this morning and typed out a post. Seems I forgot to hit the post reply button. 

Oh well, a late good morning all.


----------



## MLeh

Morning all. I have a conundrum and I'm looking for feedback.

I had a conversation with my (in her 80's) mother yesterday. She just retired from a volunteer position as Chair of the Board of a volunteer organization that kept her very busy and she is feeling a bit 'lost' with nothing to do. So she's decided to take over the administration of our church website. (She's already doing the administration of the website for the volunteer group whose board she's just retired from.) I'd been doing the church website, so I showed her how to do it and now she's off and running with it. (Part of our discussion was about InDesign, Pagemaker, and Dreamweaver, so neither one of us is a complete slouch with this stuff.)

Now, last weekend we had friends our age over who have 'retired', and their life is full of golf, bridge, travel, spa visits, and spending winters in the sunny climes. This sounds really BORING to me, and I couldn't imagine doing that for the next 30-40 years. I like being productive. I'm in a position to retire (have been for years), but I think I'd be like my mother ... a bit 'lost' with nothing productive to do. So, I keep working mostly because I enjoy it.

However, the company whose equipment I sell has been taken over by new management and we're not seeing eye to eye on a lot of sales philosophies, so I'm thinking it's just about time to move on.

I know Don started SAP as a hobby and now it is a full time commitment. I'm little afraid of that happening to me. I work hard now, but I think I'd like a _little_ more time for relaxation.

Is there balance available? I'd like to be productive, but not have that '100% full time commitment' thing happening.

So, I think there are some really insightful people here who probably have gathered a lot about my personality type just from the way I post here, and might have some opinions on where I might be best suited to direct my energies.

So ... any suggestions? I'm looking long term - I'm in my 50's, but my mother is in her 80's and still going strong, (my father is still doing well and in his 80's too, but I'm more like my mother) and three of my grandparents lived to 95, 95 and 101, so I'm looking at something to keep me involved and interested for at least the next 30-40 years. 

I've considered going back to school, and if I find something to do that interests me that requires a degree I might consider it, but I don't think I'd enjoy it if I didn't have a ultimate goal. Can't go to University for the sake of just going to University, if you know what I mean.

So, in Marc's absence, I'll hijack the Shang for a day just to talk about 'me, me, me', if you don't mind. Or PM me with your insights.

(I'm perfectly aware that I could be hit by a bus tomorrow, so I do enjoy every day, and am not 'delaying gratification' for later. Enjoyment of life for me is very much related to having a sense of accomplishment at the end of each day.)

So ... what should I be when I grow up?


----------



## Sonal

MLeh.... in your shoes, I would look for a business to invest in. Not something like consulting where the business is entirely you, but something like a franchise, investment property, etc., where the day-to-day work can be done by others. You would likely have to be heavily involved at first, but can then lighten up your involvement later as you choose.


----------



## MLeh

See, I hadn't even thought of that. Good food for thought. Thanks Sonal.


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> See, I hadn't even thought of that. Good food for thought. Thanks Sonal.


Glad to help, though given that you are so entrepreneurial, I'm slightly surprised that it never occurred to you. 

But from what I know of you, I think you would be good at it.


----------



## KC4

Buongiorno from Sorrento , Italy on the beautiful Amalfi Coast.

I have already seen Kacey's ship arrive in Malta to a grand welcome by the Maltese citizens. They fired off 6 of their 7 cannons just in front of the ship. They fire off all 7 for visiting heads of state and royalty and such, so CAF arriving was a big deal for them.

The graduation ceremony was equally grand and included being attended by Knights of Malta. I will have pictures for any interested in due course.

The Sorlandet is already on its way to Istabul.

More later!
Ciao!


----------



## MLeh

I'm very entrepreneurial but I'm also a control freak, so I'd have to find someone extremely competent to run the thing, or sell out to new owners, or I'd just end up in the same position I am right now.

(It's a family trait - my father started his most recent business when he was 82, but then sold out 6 months later when he decided that he _really_ didn't want to have to go into work every day. He's been doing this - starting businesses, selling them - ever since he 'retired' in his forties ... Now that he's older it's a bit scary when he says "I've got an idea!" and gets all enthusiastic over his latest venture because we're all worried he's going to keel over from overworking himself ... but I guess he'd keel over happy.)


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> I'm very entrepreneurial but I'm also a control freak, so I'd have to find someone extremely competent to run the thing, or sell out to new owners, or I'd just end up in the same position I am right now.


I kind of suspected that would be the most difficult part for you--letting go once it's time. 

But something where you need to check in, say, 2-3 days a week? Or a few hours a day? That might make for a reasonable balance for retirement. 

My parents are in the process of scaling down the business so that it's more manageable for them to do part-time. As it is, they really don't _have_ to be involved beyond perhaps a yearly look at the financials (most real estate investors don't even do this much) but they can do more if they want to... and they do want to.


----------



## eMacMan

I suppose it is possible to be retired and bored. So far has not happened to me.

I think that people who insist on working long past the point where they need to, tend to equate who they are with what they do. Certainly my Dad fell into this group. Not at all saying that is a bad thing. However, unless a venture really reaches out to grab me as I suspect SAP did with Don, I would personally prefer to avoid the needless complications in my life associated with running a business.


----------



## javaqueen

I can't see myself retiring for a long time, but because I teach piano it is something that I can do until I decide that I don't want to do it anymore - in other words a long, long time  

MLeh, have you considered taking up a musical instrument? It is never too late as one of my "youngest" students is in their 70's. 

You could also volunteer at different schools and that would help the teachers and the students at the same time


----------



## MLeh

Kim: I love music, and one of the things I do plan to do more when I am no longer working at my present job is participate in a local a cappella choir. I was a member of the choir for a couple of years, but the extensive travel I had to do for work interfered with attending rehearsals or doing any form of practice at home, so I bowed out as I felt I wasn't contributing fully and felt that was unfair to the other choir members who maintain a very high level of musicianship. (I still see the choir director on a regular basis, and she always tells me there is still a spot open for me in the Alto section.) 

Aside from that I play organ, a bit of piano, recorder, and was the choir director (and organist for many years) at our church. (When the congregation got a new pastor he decided to get rid of the organ - said it was too 'old fashioned' and they wanted to attract 'the younger folk' so they now have a professional pianist who plays a big grand piano. I still have my own organ at home though.) 

Music has always been an avocation - something I do purely for pleasure, not profit, and I'm not good enough to teach, but I certainly to enjoy both playing and listening to others. It is a good idea to explore that aspect. I used to write music, so that might even be an avenue to pursue. 

Thinking as I type ... Maybe I should change the room that is currently my office into a music room as I don't have one and right now I have the organ upstairs and the piano downstairs (and my set of recorder scattered throughout the house) and it would be nice to have everything together when I no longer require a desk, credenza, filing cabinets, faxes & printers!

Thank you for that reminder!


----------



## javaqueen

so glad to help you out MLeh  I love teaching and find it the most rewarding thing that I have ever done. My daughter teaches piano, guitar, trumpet, recorder, vocals and beginner violin  She also writes her own music and has it in mind to be an author and a composer, she is currently 18 years old and has started her first book and has a couple of songs written


----------



## SINC

Oddly enough, knowing Elaine's background with music from stories she told us years back about the choir and some of her daughter's involvement, this is the first thing that crossed my mind. Obviously too late to be of any help since JKim nailed it, I still think it could play a role in your future.


----------



## javaqueen

I thank you Don for saying that I nailed it however, being one of the newbies here I didn't know Elaine's background


----------



## javaqueen

I just really, really, really enjoy teaching my students piano


----------



## SINC

Kim, it is kind of like me teaching seniors how to use a Mac after years of PC use. They bitch about how much the PCs cost them to maintain, buy a Mac, bitch about the high cost of a Mac, call me to teach them for free, bitch about how hard the Mac is to use and after two lessons, I never hear from them again, nor does their "computer guy" who used to charge them about $300 every six months to "speed up their PCs". When I bump into them months later, all I hear is, "I should have bought a Mac years ago, it runs great."


----------



## MLeh

See, teaching is something that I absolutely suck at. It's just easier to do things myself than teach others how to do it. When my husband wants to do something on his Mac, I just say "Give it to me," do it, and hand it back to him. If he wants to learn he has to learn by observing as I do it, or figure it out himself. He's getting better at figuring it out himself.  (He can even do screen captures, and even print stuff now, double sided.) When my daughter wanted to learn how to bake I had to learn to 'leave the area' so that I didn't just take over and do it all. (I'd say "Call me if you need help", and then leave. She'd call if she had a question and then learnt to make me leave again or I'd take over. She's a very good baker now. All 'round good cook, actually. Can't take any credit except genes.)

So I admire people who have the patience, and I'm glad Kim really (x3) enjoys teaching her students. Place for everyone in this ol' world.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning everyone, coffee is on and the water is boiling for tea, we have fresh fruit and waffles/pancakes for breakfast today for those who are interested.

Elaine, I think that the way that you taught your daughter to bake was great, you gave her the space that she needed to learn but she still had the support of you if she needed it. Sometimes, most times actually, it is harder to teach a family member than a stranger because for some reason we have much more patience with people that are not related to us. 

I wish you the ultimate success in whatever you decide to do, being an entrepreneur is very rewarding and I know that with the background that you have described it would suit you, is there something that would interest you to manage/run??


----------



## SINC

Morning JKim, et all. 

Was nice to hear from Kim on her 'living-out-of-a-backpack tour' yesterday. 

Happy Cinco de Mayo everyone!

On SAP today, demolition, puppies and celebrating Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## javaqueen

I love the puppies Don  the one with the dog biscuits just brought such a smile to my face


----------



## javaqueen

KC4 said:


> Buongiorno from Sorrento , Italy on the beautiful Amalfi Coast.
> 
> I have already seen Kacey's ship arrive in Malta to a grand welcome by the Maltese citizens. They fired off 6 of their 7 cannons just in front of the ship. They fire off all 7 for visiting heads of state and royalty and such, so CAF arriving was a big deal for them.
> 
> The graduation ceremony was equally grand and included being attended by Knights of Malta. I will have pictures for any interested in due course.
> 
> The Sorlandet is already on its way to Istabul.
> 
> More later!
> Ciao!


sounds like you are having a wonderful time, keep us updated as you can  enjoy


----------



## MLeh

Had enough. Been a slice. Live long and prosper. KC4 and Sinc have my email address if any want to keep in touch. 

Over and out.


----------



## SINC

Elaine, I am very sorry to see you go. I tried very hard to assist you and Sonal in your quest for decorum and I will miss your wit, intelligence and concern for your fellow human. You are a bright light in the darkness. Please stay in touch. And yes, I do have your email address, thanks for that.


----------



## javaqueen

while I didn't get the opportunity to get to know you very well Elaine, I also am going to miss you. I enjoyed learning about your love of music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I am going to make Sunday Brunch today. I finally made it home to a fog-bound St.John's. So, I have all sorts of fresh goodies from Nova Scotia and Ontario, which is the route Air Canada chose to get us back to St.John's. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, welcome back. I spent yesterday afternoon trimming 54 branches of our two Shubert Cherry trees in the front yard. Each branch had 'black knot' disease which we bagged and took to the dump. Nasty stuff that. 

Today I am off to get a new spark plug for the lawn mower which refuses to start after sitting all winter. A bit of a disappointment for a brand new last year Honda.

Today on SAP learn what an Oregon bubbler is all about, a luckily bike racer and what happens to Americans when the Canadian border is moved 1,500 miles south in our Candid Camera video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee. Strange being totally off-line for over a week. Sort of refreshing actually. Later.


----------



## eMacMan

NIce to have you back Marc. I know what you mean after the two month trial internet separation I went through last summer. Think I might have been willing to wave bye, bye altogether but the better half was not able to break the addiction.

Elaine has consistently been a very solid contributor and will be sadly missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Bob. My wife was the same way since she took her laptop. I am back now and trying to catch up with Intersession starting tomorrow. Still, it was a good 8 days tech-free and just me, my wife, my camera, one doxie and lots of Nature.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Cameo

Sigh..................get a chance to log in to find Elaine is/has left.........

Life as always is busy. Still love my work and working like crazy. 

Hoping everyone is well and healthy and happy. Will pop in when I get a chance. Maybe have internet back at home in the next month??????

As always.

Jeanne


----------



## eMacMan

Hi Marc,

I am OK but a couple of family crises some distance away may have me going internet free for the next few weeks.


----------



## javaqueen

Welcome Back Marc,







glad to see you back again, how was the trip??


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Sigh..................get a chance to log in to find Elaine is/has left.........
> 
> Life as always is busy. Still love my work and working like crazy.
> 
> Hoping everyone is well and healthy and happy. Will pop in when I get a chance. Maybe have internet back at home in the next month??????
> 
> As always.
> 
> Jeanne


Afternoon, Jeanne. So good to see you here in The Shang once again, even for a brief moment. Hope all goes well with you and your two dogs. Come back soon. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> I am OK but a couple of family crises some distance away may have me going internet free for the next few weeks.


Sorry to hear of these "family crises", Bob. You shall be in our thoughts. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Welcome Back Marc,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see you back again, how was the trip??


Thank you, Kim. My trip went well. It was very relaxing. Deborah and I explored the southern shore of Nova Scotia and seem to have decided upon Lunenburg as our future home once we retire. It is a small town, but has many things going for it and it does not shut down from Oct. to May with the tourist season over as happens in other parts of NS. Kingsburg, where we stayed, is very quite, but a bit too isolated for us. Still, it provided a peaceful and quiet spot to think. Here are a few pics of where we stayed and the view from the back porch.

How is Life treating you these days? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## BigDL

Marc, Lunenburg County is a very picturesque and historic part of the NS. 

In the late 70's much of our household furniture came from estate/antiques auctions held in the firehall in Blockhouse. The whole community seemed involved with these event operated by Chris Huntington.

Mahone Bay through to Bridgewater is a very vibrant place with many cultural and artistic events through the summertime and late into the fall.

You will escape the snow however freezing rain/slush from the sky will be your new friend, however fog will remain your close companion.

Best wishes for a new abode.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Marc, Lunenburg County is a very picturesque and historic part of the NS.
> 
> In the late 70's much of our household furniture came from estate/antiques auctions held in the firehall in Blockhouse. The whole community seemed involved with these event operated by Chris Huntington.
> 
> Mahone Bay through to Bridgewater is a very vibrant place with many cultural and artistic events through the summertime and late into the fall.
> 
> You will escape the snow however freezing rain/slush from the sky will be your new friend, however fog will remain your close companion.
> 
> Best wishes for a new abode.


Thanks for the info, Dana. We checked out Mahone Bay, but found it too much of a tourist area that is not active from Oct. to May. We are close enough to Bridgewater for major services, like a Toyota dealership, Sobeys, Staples, etc. Halifax is only about an hour away as well. From what we were told, St.John's gets far more snow than any spot in NS, as well as we get more "freezing rain/slush from the sky" here in St.John's, and we are one of the foggiest spots in Canada. So, I will sell my snowblower here and take only the shovels needed for this type of winter weather.

How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of these "family crises", Bob. You shall be in our thoughts. Paix, mon ami.


Bit more news there. While I will still need/want to visit, I am reasonably hopeful that I shall not need funeral attire.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Bit more news there. While I will still need/want to visit, I am reasonably hopeful that I shall not need funeral attire.


Good to hear, Bob. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I explored the southern shore of Nova Scotia and seem to have decided upon Lunenburg as our future home once we retire.


Ah yes, to become a 'bluenoser' without extreme cold is a good thing. Much happiness there folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc.


Good night, Don. Give little Tao a scratch behind the ear for me. Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah yes, to become a 'bluenoser' without extreme cold is a good thing. Much happiness there folks.


Well, we would still be considered "CFAs", but that goes with the territory, with me coming from New York City and Deborah from Calgary. Still, people were VERY friendly there. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, since I am the first one here we shall have a good start to the week breakfast of course we have to begin that with coffee and tea for those who prefer it


----------



## javaqueen

Marc the pictures of your vacation spot look so nice and relaxing, and of course the doxie looks like he/she is having a great time on the beach


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, since I am the first one here we shall have a good start to the week breakfast of course we have to begin that with coffee and tea for those who prefer it





javaqueen said:


> Marc the pictures of your vacation spot look so nice and relaxing, and of course the doxie looks like he/she is having a great time on the beach


Thanks for the coffee, Kim, as well as your "start of the week breakfast". Merci, mon amie.

Yes, Kingsburg is a quiet sea-side community and the spot we stayed at had electricity, but no heat, so it was fun to use a woodstove each morning to take away the morning chill. Yes, Gracie loved to walk along the beach, but was very still when the deer came around just after dawn each morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, Marc, nice day in store for us here at 20° today. SAP has Marc's favs, the Just For Laughs gang with a soupy prank, geese nesting at a city mall and 'the crosswalk at a snail's pace.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, Marc, nice day in store for us here at 20° today. SAP has Marc's favs, the Just For Laughs gang with a soupy prank, geese nesting at a city mall and 'the crosswalk at a snail's pace.


Afternoon, Don. I am still laughing over that JFL soup gag. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. I am still laughing over that JFL soup gag. :lmao::clap::lmao:


Marc, you missed one JFL video when you were away. You can see it at this link:

St. Albert

The link has seven days of SAP and you just scroll down to day two from the top. I think it is better than the spoon one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, you missed one JFL video when you were away. You can see it at this link:
> 
> St. Albert
> 
> The link has seven days of SAP and you just scroll down to day two from the top. I think it is better than the spoon one.


Thanks, Don. Loved the expression on their faces when they drove off ........... and then came back. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoyed the second JFL clip Marc, I thought you might.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad you enjoyed the second JFL clip Marc, I thought you might.


Merci. Reminds me of Allan Funt's "Candid Camera".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a light breakfast for us all and some freshly brewed tea and coffee. Then, it's off to the gym for me.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Marc, a treat for you on SAP this morning with our video of a little boy romping with a litter of puppies. While not doxies, it is still a light and refreshing look at childhood of both boy and dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Marc, a treat for you on SAP this morning with our video of a little boy romping with a litter of puppies. While not doxies, it is still a light and refreshing look at childhood of both boy and dogs.


Was just watching that clip, Don. What a treat. Yes, very "refreshing" and it shows the attraction of puppies to any child. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from the gym. Hard to get back into the flow of things re exercise. Still, a long journey requires a single step to get one on the move.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, mon amie. How is Life treating you these days? Care for some Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Baby born in Tim Hortons nicknamed 'Timbit' - Windsor - CBC News

Don, a possible SAP item if you can find it from another non-CBC source.


----------



## Dr.G.

Received a PM from Caman. Not sure he wants me to speak about the specifics, but he did ask me to say "hi" to all the Shang Gang.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, mon amie. How is Life treating you these days? Care for some Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


I guess I'm late for tea?

Life is busy as always, Marc, but it's been good.

How are you settling back in after your trip?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I guess I'm late for tea?
> 
> Life is busy as always, Marc, but it's been good.
> 
> How are you settling back in after your trip?


I am having some herbal tea just now, Sonal. I could get you a fresh cup.

Hope your work does not get too busy. You have other things to concern yourself with these days. How is Gordon?

All goes well with me. It was a peaceful stay in Nova Scotia, except for the two days trying to get back to St. John's. Intersession started on Monday, but the workload is light this time.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone finished teaching and now I am sitting down and watching some NCIS Los Angeles


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a PM from Caman, who said I could share it with the Shang Gang.

"Hi Marc.

Have to take it to court and if that fails..........
Too nervous to be on the forum at the moment.
Trying hard to find a job solution for Vonetta or the
judge might think she be better of staying in the US.
Sleeping 3,5-4 hours per night, but things might be 
OK soon. We will see.
Give deborah my best.

Tell the others I said hi.
Reg. Camán "


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone finished teaching and now I am sitting down and watching some NCIS Los Angeles


Evening, Kim. Would you believe that I have never seen that show?

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin. I shall have some OtHD Breakfast ready to all of us if I am the first one up and about tomorrow morning.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

life is treating me well today thanks Marc, well, I am watching the show and posting here at the same time so not really paying close attention to the tv


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> life is treating me well today thanks Marc, well, I am watching the show and posting here at the same time so not really paying close attention to the tv


I am doing the same listening to The National. Have a good night.


----------



## KC4

Good morning from old Istanbul! As much as I enjoyed Malta, Sicily and southern Italy, Istanbul takes the prize in so many ways.

I hope all are well - I will have to catch up when I return. The Internet service in this hotel is spotty at best. 

I should see Kacey tomorrow afternoon. Her ship has also arrived, but they are about 1.5 hours away and there is so much work to do still on the ship for all of the volunteer sailors.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning from old Istanbul! As much as I enjoyed Malta, Sicily and southern Italy, Istanbul takes the prize in so many ways.
> 
> I hope all are well - I will have to catch up when I return. The Internet service in this hotel is spotty at best.
> 
> I should see Kacey tomorrow afternoon. Her ship has also arrived, but they are about 1.5 hours away and there is so much work to do still on the ship for all of the volunteer sailors.


Morning, Kim ............. or is it afternoon where you are right no??? Still, very good to hear from you and to know that all goes well. Give Kacey a big "Shang Gang" hug from all of us. Bon voyage, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast ready for you when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, good to hear you are enjoying your trip. Morning Marc and thanks for brekkie.

Don't miss today's video taken in the beaches area of Toronto with an iPhone. Just gorgeous with very skilled kite flying.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## SINC

Still dealing with my eye infection Marc, and am awaiting confirmation of a new specialist appointment sometime in June. Meanwhile am fasting today for blood work tomorrow morning to test for among other things either thyroid or diabetes issues that may be related to my eye difficulty.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still dealing with my eye infection Marc, and am awaiting confirmation of a new specialist appointment sometime in June. Meanwhile am fasting today for blood work tomorrow morning to test for among other things either thyroid or diabetes issues that may be related to my eye difficulty.


Sorry to hear this, Don. I thought it was clearing up somewhat. Good luck with the blood work. Hopefully it shall reveal what the problem is so that it might be treated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent a fine afternoon outside working in the garden. This is one of the benefits of being a teleprofessor. Doxies are liking the growth of the grass which has again started to grow after last week's snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rare Hemingway found among book sale donations - Calgary - CBC News

Don, a possible SAP item??? I still have my copy of this book from 1974.

Maybe someday we will be able to say that we knew Sonal before she became famous as a writer??? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting ........... a couple of moose and a coyote tracking this pair were spotted, and photographed, up in Pippy Park, which is less than a kilometer from my backyard, a couple of hours ago. Luckily, neither ventured near us ............... would not want the doxies to go into attack mode against a coyote.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Rare Hemingway found among book sale donations - Calgary - CBC News
> 
> Don, a possible SAP item??? I still have my copy of this book from 1974.
> 
> Maybe someday we will be able to say that we knew Sonal before she became famous as a writer??? We shall see.


Your enduring faith in me is very kind. 

Yesterday, I got a letter from a judge for a short story contest that I did not win, who wrote to me to tell me how much she liked my story, and that it was in fact her favourite (although taste being subjective, the other judges did not see it that way and they had to come to a consensus on the winners.) 

Thrilled me tremendously to receive that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Your enduring faith in me is very kind.
> 
> Yesterday, I got a letter from a judge for a short story contest that I did not win, who wrote to me to tell me how much she liked my story, and that it was in fact her favourite (although taste being subjective, the other judges did not see it that way and they had to come to a consensus on the winners.)
> 
> Thrilled me tremendously to receive that.


Kudos to you, Sonal. That must have been difficult news to accept, but the letter was a vote of confidence for you and your abilities as a writer. Someday, we shall all be able to say "We knew her when." We shall see.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. It's a tad early for coffee, so will leave that for later. Just finished up SAP for today which includes a collection of bloopers by news anchors, some cowboy poetry and a guy gets a surprise from a front end loader on a John Deere.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. It's a tad early for coffee, so will leave that for later. Just finished up SAP for today which includes a collection of bloopers by news anchors, some cowboy poetry and a guy gets a surprise from a front end loader on a John Deere.


Morning, Don. I shall make some coffee now along with a nice breakfast for anyone up and about this early. Then I shall venture over to SAP. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a possible SAP Web bit??? You did have an AL glasses piece.

Abraham Lincoln didn't invent Facebook (except on the Internet) - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, those bloopers should have come with an "R" rating. Good one ................... as was the HS piece with Charlie Weaver's comments. I do miss his dry sense of humor. They don't make his kind any more.


----------



## SINC

Sadly Marc, that was the last of my files of HS. Perhaps I can find more soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly Marc, that was the last of my files of HS. Perhaps I can find more soon.


What!?!?!?!?  XX) ................  This might help.

weaversquares


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc. Don I will check out SAP when I get home from taking my daughter to school. Yesterday was quite busy, I had a workshop for music teachers and was at that all day and then teaching last night, was exhausted when done and didn't even get on the computer. 
Marc, glad to hear that the moose and the coyote didn't go near your place, need to keep the doxies safe. 
Don, thinking about you and your blood work today.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What!?!?!?!?  XX) ................  This might help.
> 
> weaversquares


That helps Marc, but knowing your disappointment, I did another search and came up with enough to last many months. They include all celebs, not just Weaver.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That helps Marc, but knowing your disappointment, I did another search and came up with enough to last many months. They include all celebs, not just Weaver.


Yes, that makes sense. I liked most of the guests on HS. A silly show, but fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc. Don I will check out SAP when I get home from taking my daughter to school. Yesterday was quite busy, I had a workshop for music teachers and was at that all day and then teaching last night, was exhausted when done and didn't even get on the computer.
> Marc, glad to hear that the moose and the coyote didn't go near your place, need to keep the doxies safe.
> Don, thinking about you and your blood work today.


Afternoon, Kim. Actually, our doxies would probably try to bring down the moose and go for the coyote. They were initially bred to go after badgers and wolverines, but I think that our doxies are wimps.

Hopefully, you shall have an easier day today.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Just a quick Hi as we are packing for our move. What a job... 28 years and 4 kids worth of stuff......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Just a quick Hi as we are packing for our move. What a job... 28 years and 4 kids worth of stuff......


Afternoon, Rp. Good luck with this packing. I do not envy you this task. Still, it shall be done and you shall be on your way to a new chapter in your life. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and sunny at just past 3PM. Was outside mowing the lawn for the first time this year. Gus and Maggie did not have a clue as to what I was doing, in that it was a push mower, which they has never seen in action. This is early to be outside and mowing, and even the first signs of buds are out on the trees, which is about 2-3 weeks early. Took the ultimate gamble and put ALL of my snow shovels away in the back of the garage and brought forth the gardening tools. We shall see if I have tempted Mother Nature prior to the May 24th weekend. Might have to sacrifice a doxie-surrogate (a likeness of a doxie filled with doxie fur) to appease her if I am wrong. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea time, but it is warm enough for ice tea. Anyone interested???


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Tea time, but it is warm enough for ice tea. Anyone interested???


I for one am not a fan of tea. Tea tastes coppery to me.

How are things with you these days Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I for one am not a fan of tea. Tea tastes coppery to me.
> 
> How are things with you these days Marc?


Evening, Dana. How is Life treating you these days?

All goes well with me. I finished off two papers and sent them off -- one for an international conference in Montreal (my favorite Canadian city) and the other for a Canadian conference in Halifax. We shall see.

Got to mow the lawn today which was a good feeling.


----------



## BigDL

On the whole I'm doing well. 

I am still adjusting to the 5 day work week. I had ten days or so of awaking up after 4 to five hours of sleep wide awake and at 2am or 3am. Then getting up for work 3 or 4 hours later when I was starting to fell drowsy again. Very strange feeling. My sleeping habits are finally improving this week though. 

I try to stay up as late as I may but I am finding staying awake until 10:30 pm very difficult.

My arms and hands are starting to toughen up to the strains I was putting on them, that is using muscles I had forgotten about as I was not using them for quite a long time.

What is the process regarding the writing of your papers and attendance at the conference(s)? My question shall not remain dumb but perhaps I am a bit dim as I had to ask for the information?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> On the whole I'm doing well.
> 
> I am still adjusting to the 5 day work week. I had ten days or so of awaking up after 4 to five hours of sleep wide awake and at 2am or 3am. Then getting up for work 3 or 4 hours later when I was starting to fell drowsy again. Very strange feeling. My sleeping habits are finally improving this week though.
> 
> I try to stay up as late as I may but I am finding staying awake until 10:30 pm very difficult.
> 
> My arms and hands are starting to toughen up to the strains I was putting on them, that is using muscles I had forgotten about as I was not using them for quite a long time.
> 
> What is the process regarding the writing of your papers and attendance at the conference(s)? My question shall not remain dumb but perhaps I am a bit dim as I had to ask for the information?


Good to hear that you are toughening up, Dana, but sorry to hear of your insomnia.

Dana, your question is not "dumb". Re academic papers, the conference organizers set the guidelines and topics for the themes of the papers, and then leave it up to the researchers to work around these topics/themes. They are supposed to be from 2500-5000 words, with citations and a specific APA format. Personally, I don't really care for these sorts of formal papers. Memorial has a model of 40% teaching, 40% research and 20% community service (e.g., providing PD workshops for teachers). I enjoy the teaching and community service more than the research.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise got me up early, so I shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast waiting for each of you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a nice day in store for us as well albeit with strong winds for day three in a row, a rarity for us here. Just For Laughs is our video on SAP this morning as well as a turtle with a need for speed and some interesting shots of a Japanese hotel room.


----------



## javaqueen

good morning Marc and Don, the sun is shining and the birds are singing


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a nice day in store for us as well albeit with strong winds for day three in a row, a rarity for us here. Just For Laughs is our video on SAP this morning as well as a turtle with a need for speed and some interesting shots of a Japanese hotel room.


Morning, Don. Got a chuckle from the JfL clip. :lmao: Also liked that literacy billboard ............ 

Any results from your blood work yet??


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good morning Marc and Don, the sun is shining and the birds are singing


Morning, Kim. The sun is trying to shine through the clouds here in St.John's, but the birds are singing here as well.


----------



## javaqueen

i heard the birds around 5am but just didn't want to get out of my bed yet


----------



## javaqueen

I am doing a few dvd courses that were offered through "The Great Courses" one of them is on Beethoven, His Life and Music..........I am finding it quite interesting and the professor, Prof. Robert Greenberg, is quite humorous as well


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am doing a few dvd courses that were offered through "The Great Courses" one of them is on Beethoven, His Life and Music..........I am finding it quite interesting and the professor, Prof. Robert Greenberg, is quite humorous as well


Sounds like a fine way to do some professional development and have a good time learning as well, Kim. Kudos.

Two of my favorite Beethoven pieces.

Beethoven's 5th Symphony - YouTube

Symphony No. 9 ~ Beethoven - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

While we are at it, throw in Four Seasons by Vivaldi -- which is what St.John's has seen in the month of May so far ............. all four seasons.

Four Seasons ~ Vivaldi - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

....... and for those stressed out ...............

Nature and music - YouTube

Relaxing Piano Music: Chopin Compendium (Nocturnes, Preludes & Waltzes) - YouTube


----------



## Rps

Morning all, still packing. I don't think there is a muscle that doesn't ache right now, and we still have about three days of packing to do. It never fails that no sooner you pack something you also need it. Have great day all.


----------



## SINC

No test results yet Marc and none expected until the middle of next week. If nothing is wrong, I will hear just that, nothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No test results yet Marc and none expected until the middle of next week. If nothing is wrong, I will hear just that, nothing.


Well, good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, still packing. I don't think there is a muscle that doesn't ache right now, and we still have about three days of packing to do. It never fails that no sooner you pack something you also need it. Have great day all.


Hang in there, Rp. Soon you shall be able to look back upon this day and not remember the aches and pains. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> One of my very favorite pieces of music!
> 
> Hope All is well in the Shang. I won't even try to catch up on this one.


Afternoon, Garett .............. or should I say, Mr. Dictator. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone from the HecticLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone from the HecticLand.


Afternoon, Sonal. Might some herbal iced tea help your journey through "HecticLand"? Is this short-term hectic, or is is something that shall bleed into next week?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Might some herbal iced tea help your journey through "HecticLand"? Is this short-term hectic, or is is something that shall bleed into next week?


Iced tea would be lovely.

This definitely continues into next week, and probably into next month.... nothing in real estate happens without a lot of time and paperwork.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Iced tea would be lovely.
> 
> This definitely continues into next week, and probably into next month.... nothing in real estate happens without a lot of time and paperwork.


Coming right up, Sonal. Sounds like a long-term period of stress. You need some help ............ or a motivational speech. Too bad that this was not Oct. 25th -- Saint Crispin Day ............. and a motivation speech by Henry V to "dispose the day". Still, if there is no one to help you, then "once more into the breech" and take on this work with pride and professionalism.

Henry V- Speech - YouTube

Henry V (1944) Once more unto the breach - YouTube


----------



## tilt

Back after a week in Iowa City. I drove there and back since I could only find connecting flights - and with those, travel time was almost as long as driving. Driving was much more comfortable and convenient. Plus, I could take my wife along for the ride!

So, how's everyone here?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Back after a week in Iowa City. I drove there and back since I could only find connecting flights - and with those, travel time was almost as long as driving. Driving was much more comfortable and convenient. Plus, I could take my wife along for the ride!
> 
> So, how's everyone here?
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. I have never been to Iowa City. Still, welcome home. How is this new job shaping up, other than the inconvenience of going to the US midwest?


----------



## Dr.G.

iPads for apes: So THIS is how the takeover begins... | HLNtv.com

Don, more grist for the SAP mill???


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a unique SAP web bit???

British WWII fighter found in Egyptian desert - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It's a bit early for breakfast, so might I suggest a light, buffett-style continental breakfast for one and all? Going to take some coffee outside to watch the doxies romp. Gus is stumped by a dandilion growing in the backyard. He obviously has not seen one before.


----------



## Dr.G.

Alaska grizzly missing half a leg – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs

Ancient Maya workshop for astronomers discovered - Technology & Science - CBC News

Don, some SAP filler bits???


----------



## sanabatool

It has been said that those who can find Shangri La will discover inner peace, love and prosperity. So wrote author James Hilton in his 1933 classic, Lost Horizon, where he portrays the journey to find a mythical lamasery high in the mountains of Tibet. The novel was later made into a film, starring Jane Wyatt, Ronald Colman and Margo Albert. After the films success, it was Margo who built this rolling ranch house nestled in the hills of Zuma Beach, and called it Shangri La.

There is a mythical quality to the property, and it took on many forms before becoming one of the most renowned recording studios in the history of rock music. For a time, it was an upscale bordello, rumored to have hosted the Hollywood elite of the 1950's. In the early 1960's TV's Mr. Ed was filmed and stabled at this timeless ranch above the sea.

In the early 1970's Rob Fraboni designed and built the recording studios at Shangri La to the precise specifications of Bob Dylan and the Band. As president and co-owner of the studio he recorded albums for many artists, including 'Northern Lights-Southern Cross' for The Band. Drummer for The Band Levon Helm described Shangri La as "...a clubhouse and studio where we and our friends could record albums and cross-pollinate one another's music"

eric
During this period, Eric Clapton spent nearly three months here, recording with the likes of Bob Dylan (who was living in a tent in the rose garden), Van Morrison, Ringo Starr, Pete Townshend, Joe Cocker, Billy Preston and Ronnie Wood. It was with this all star cast that Clapton's 'No Reason To Cry' album was created. In Clapton's biography 'Crossroads', he describes the sessions at Shangri La as an intensely creative period, where all-night jam sessions and wild parties were the norm. 

In the mid 1970's, Robbie Robertson and Martin Scorsese used Shangri La as a location and rehearsal studio for the film 'The Last Waltz', widely hailed as one of the greatest concert films of all time. There are several scenes that feature the studio, which gave the public a rare look into this famed location.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It has been said that those who can find Shangri La will discover inner peace, love and prosperity. So wrote author James Hilton in his 1933 classic, Lost Horizon, where he portrays the journey to find a mythical lamasery high in the mountains of Tibet. The novel was later made into a film, starring Jane Wyatt, Ronald Colman and Margo Albert. After the films success, it was Margo who built this rolling ranch house nestled in the hills of Zuma Beach, and called it Shangri La.

There is a mythical quality to the property, and it took on many forms before becoming one of the most renowned recording studios in the history of rock music. For a time, it was an upscale bordello, rumored to have hosted the Hollywood elite of the 1950's. In the early 1960's TV's Mr. Ed was filmed and stabled at this timeless ranch above the sea." 

Interesting. I did not know much of this re the film.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. One does not think of rollerblading as an 'old' sport, but today;s video on SAP shows its roots go all the way back to 1923.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et all. One does not think of rollerblading as an 'old' sport, but today;s video on SAP shows its roots go all the way back to 1923.


Afternoon, Don. Shall check out SAP later .......... have to go back outside and start to mow the back yard. First time this year. Later .........


----------



## Dr.G.

Just popped in to get a drink of water. I have been outside mowing my back lawn, and now I shall tempt Mother Nature and see if EC's forecast for rain this afternoon is accurate .............. I shall wash my car. We shall see.


----------



## tilt

Sanabatool, welcome to ehMac and to The Shang. I hope you like it here.



Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. I have never been to Iowa City. Still, welcome home. How is this new job shaping up, other than the inconvenience of going to the US midwest?


Morning Marc. This was my first time to Iowa actually. 

The job's going well so far. The travel is not so much of an issue except when there are no direct flights - then it certainly is a pain.

How was your trip? I have not gone back in this thread to catch up. Did we behave while you were away?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Sanabatool, welcome to ehMac and to The Shang. I hope you like it here.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Marc. This was my first time to Iowa actually.
> 
> The job's going well so far. The travel is not so much of an issue except when there are no direct flights - then it certainly is a pain.
> 
> How was your trip? I have not gone back in this thread to catch up. Did we behave while you were away?
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. Glad to hear that the job is going well. You waited for the right position, and it sounds as if you have landed a fine job. Kudos.

The trip went well. Deborah and I loved Lunenburg and think that that is the spot where we would like to retire. Homes that are the size of our current home sell for about $200,000 less there, so that helps. As well, the weather is far milder than it is here. Folks we spoke with said that their worst storm was 20cm, which is a day and night of constant flurries here in St.John's. So, this might be the spot. Now, all I have to do is decide to retire. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

I hope all are well. 

It will probably take me a few days to read all of the posts that I missed and catch up...

For now, I'm happy to report that both Kacey and I are safety back at home with all of our belongings. Kacey's luggage was so overweight it cost me 190 Turkish Lira (about $100 CDN) to get it home. 

Reacclimatizing to Calgary time and weather (much drier here than where I've been). I've made many new friends and have a lot of pictures and stories to share but they will have to wait a bit. Much to do to catch up at home. 

As I think I've already mentioned, Istanbul by far, was my favorite place to visit. Malta comes in second. I return without hesitation to both places, and spend considerably more time to enjoy them.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I hope all are well.
> 
> It will probably take me a few days to read all of the posts that I missed and catch up...
> 
> For now, I'm happy to report that both Kacey and I are safety back at home with all of our belongings. Kacey's luggage was so overweight it cost me 190 Turkish Lira (about $100 CDN) to get it home.
> 
> Reacclimatizing to Calgary time and weather (much drier here than where I've been). I've made many new friends and have a lot of pictures and stories to share but they will have to wait a bit. Much to do to catch up at home.
> 
> As I think I've already mentioned, Istanbul by far, was my favorite place to visit. Malta comes in second. I return without hesitation to both places, and spend considerably more time to enjoy them.


Welcome home, Kim and Kacey. We shall have a great Mother's Day feast for you tomorrow morning/afternoon/evening in celebration of your return.

Rest up and join us when you are able. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim (aka Javaqueen), thought you might like this amazing story about a piano teacher.

Playing to live: Pianist survived Holocaust by performing for Nazis - CNN.com


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Kim (aka Javaqueen), thought you might like this amazing story about a piano teacher.
> 
> Playing to live: Pianist survived Holocaust by performing for Nazis - CNN.com


what an amazing life and I am so thankful that you shared that with us, thank you Marc. 

fantasie impromptu is one of my favourite Chopin pieces


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> what an amazing life and I am so thankful that you shared that with us, thank you Marc.
> 
> fantasie impromptu is one of my favourite Chopin pieces


Thought you would like it, Kim.

Yes, Fantasie Impromptu would be one of my favourite Chopin pieces as well ........... especially the way a person like Horowitz plays it here.

Vladimir Horowitz plays Chopin's Fantasie Impromptu Op.66 in C sharp Minor. - YouTube


----------



## javaqueen

I don't know very many pianists who can compare to Vladimir Horowitz


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I don't know very many pianists who can compare to Vladimir Horowitz


True. Strive for the best. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rangers win game #7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now, it is on to a repeat of The 1994 Battle of the Hudson River .............. and we all know how that eneded. Another NY Rangers Stanley Cup??????????? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Mother's Day Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is in Ottawa for the Eastern Weiner Whoopee. Maggie's sister, Bridget, who is co-owned by us with a breder/shower in Montreal, won best Standard Wirehaired Dachshund. Deborah is bringing Maggie out to Regina in two weeks for the Western Weiner Whoopee to see if Maggie can do the same as Bridget. We shall see.


----------



## tilt

JK, just curious, why does your signature have an LOL beside your name?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. How does a Mother's Day Brunch in Bed sound ................ and you don't even have to be a mother to have this service provided for you? If so, enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Brunch in Bed? Sounds great Marc, however, I'll have to go back there. I'm already up and about, not quite adjusted to the time shift yet. 

Happy Mother's Day everyone! I already have my present back home with me.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Kim. Welcome home Kacey!

Return to your childhood with a session of blowing bubbles on the beach on the SAP video this morning, although a tad bigger than you might recall.

Oh yeah, and PUPPIES!


----------



## BigDL

Good day all, Brunch on the horizontal or in the vertical sounds absolutely great. Hope this day finds everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Brunch in Bed? Sounds great Marc, however, I'll have to go back there. I'm already up and about, not quite adjusted to the time shift yet.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day everyone! I already have my present back home with me.


Fine with me, Kim. Glad you are back in the warm and loving arms of Mother ehMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Kim. Welcome home Kacey!
> 
> Return to your childhood with a session of blowing bubbles on the beach on the SAP video this morning, although a tad bigger than you might recall.
> 
> Oh yeah, and PUPPIES!


Cute puppy pics, Don. I have seen someone make those sorts of huge bubbles. Amazing!! Great pics as well. Kudos on this issue of SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good day all, Brunch on the horizontal or in the vertical sounds absolutely great. Hope this day finds everyone well.


Morning, Dana. Brunch coming right up, mon ami. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

tilt said:


> JK, just curious, why does your signature have an LOL beside your name?
> 
> Cheers


I am either Java, JavaQueen or Kim so joining the two seemed humorous to me......besides I love to laugh especially at myself.



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. How does a Mother's Day Brunch in Bed sound ................ and you don't even have to be a mother to have this service provided for you? If so, enjoy.


Love the brunch in bed idea  hope that all are having a wonderful day I know that I am .


----------



## KC4

Phew! Just finished catching up on the Shang Gang news. 

Marc - I enjoyed the pictures from your trip to NS. Lunenburg is a great place and, coincidentally, is the home base of Class Afloat. The ship Sørlandet will likely be there next year at this time, celebrating the graduation of the 2012-2013 crew. No doubt the ship will be showing off its new renovations to the Bluenose II and vice versa. 

What is your supposed timing for a move to Lunenburg? 

Wish Deborah and doxie(s) a successful Weiner Whoopie for me. 


Dana - Hope you are enjoying your new working world and have adjusted to the shift times by now. You're not a fan of tea? Then you'd be the odd man out in Istanbul. They typically drink a dozen glasses of tea a day and offer it constantly to friends, visitors and customers. Many times it comes without offer or notice too. It is considered an insult if you do not drink it.

Sonal - Hope work and wedding planning are going well for you. Congratulations on the great letter you received from the short story judge. That just shows how close you were to winning. 

Jeanne - Nice to hear from you! Hope all is going well. 

Don - Great news regarding your son! Woot! Woot! Woot! (Three woot salute!) WOOT! (Ok, one more, for luck) I missed SAP while I was gone. Access to internet was more of a challenge than I thought it was going to be as I always picked hotels that had internet included. It almost always never worked well, if it worked at all.

Yes, I have lots of pics for SAP. Hopefully some good ones - I haven't had time to go through them yet. 

RP - Congrats on the new home! Sorry to hear of the moving and packing and soon, unpacking pains.That'll be me in a couple of months. We bought a new house just shortly before I left. It was "fun" trying to get all the paperwork done as I was leaving. 

Mark - Editing a German Turk's paper? Hope that went OK. I found that Turkey is a popular destination for German tourists. I enjoyed a nice dinner with a German couple while there. They could both speak English as well as Turkish. 

In fact many of the people I met while there, especially the locals, put my language skills to shame. Most Turks can speak at least 4 languages, even the street kids. Their power of recall for people's names is also impressive. Shop keepers, restauranteurs, hoteliers and tour operators who briefly met me, asked my name and where I I was from (very common questions there), told me their names and where they were from remembered my name and where I was from, days later. I, of course, could not remember anything about them, except for the fact that I recognized them. How embarrassing. 

Elaine - You probably won't see this post, so I'll repeat the sentiment via email. Sorry to see you leave ehMac. I know it can be frustrating and disappointing here somedays. 

Bob - Sorry about your family crises, but glad to hear that they weren't of the ultimate seriousness. It turns out my Mother-in-law who I usually look after at least two days a week was in the hospital for 4 days while I was gone. My family did not tell me until I returned home, not wanting me to worry needlessly while I was away. She is thankfully better now, but it was a bit dicey I've been told, for a while here. 

Java Kim - Hope your family is doing well and the teaching is going great. I've looked at "The Great Courses" catalogues with interest as well.


----------



## javaqueen

Kim it is nice to see you back safe and sound. I have always enjoyed learning new things and these courses are just what I needed at this time in my life.


----------



## Sonal

Welcome back Kim.... and my goodness, you must have done a lot of catch up reading in a hurry. 

Istanbul is a place I have always wanted to go. Glad to hear you enjoyed it so much. 

You must be happy to have Kacey home.


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the welcome home wishes! 

As much as I enjoyed my adventure, it feels so good to be home....with all of my family. 

There was much clatter, one unexplained crash and a lot of chatter downstairs in the kitchen this morning as breakfast was being prepared for me by Lee and Kacey. It was music to my ears. 

Also - I forgot to add to my above post that it was nice to nice from Caman through Marc. I wish Caman and Vonetta well with their legal matters.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am either Java, JavaQueen or Kim so joining the two seemed humorous to me......besides I love to laugh especially at myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the brunch in bed idea  hope that all are having a wonderful day I know that I am .


Merci, Kim. Hope you have a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Phew! Just finished catching up on the Shang Gang news.
> 
> Marc - I enjoyed the pictures from your trip to NS. Lunenburg is a great place and, coincidentally, is the home base of Class Afloat. The ship Sørlandet will likely be there next year at this time, celebrating the graduation of the 2012-2013 crew. No doubt the ship will be showing off its new renovations to the Bluenose II and vice versa.
> 
> What is your supposed timing for a move to Lunenburg?
> 
> Wish Deborah and doxie(s) a successful Weiner Whoopie for me.
> 
> .


Glad you liked the pics, Kim. We are going to go back to Lunenburg next year at about this time as well to get a better sense of homes there. After 35 years at Memorial, I am able to retire at any time now, but I figure on two or three more years there, but Deborah may retire next year if we find a home we really like. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would like to join in by wishing all mothers "une Joyeuse Fête des Mères" at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished my mother's day gift for Deborah. I cleaned up the whole house (e.g., vacuumed all over, scrubbed the floors in the kitchen, cleaned the stovetop, and scrubbed all over the bathrooms). Hopefully, when she get home at midnight, she shall notice. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to pick Deborah up at the airport. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

I would love to come home to a clean house Marc, I am hoping that Deborah noticed for you and that is a great Mother's Day present in my books


----------



## javaqueen

chat with everyone tomorrow, need to get some sleep


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone, time to rise and shine to begin a new work week. Another nice day in store for us here.

Today on SAP, the world's smartest mouse, a bird mystery and 'nice try, but it didn't work'.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I would love to come home to a clean house Marc, I am hoping that Deborah noticed for you and that is a great Mother's Day present in my books


She was very surprised and very pleased with this gift, Kim. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall make a breafast for us and get the coffee ready before I venture over to SAP. Then, it shall be on to grading and off to the gym. Later, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what a mouse!!!!!!! Smarter than most border collies, which are the classic canine agility course winners.

"Yeah, we eat meat and potatoes. You really want sushi and caviar? It's available at the corner bait shop. "  Going to send this on to my wife and her family. She is the only one in her family who likes both sushi and caviar ............. and meat and potatoes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing video of surfer Garrett McNamara riding 'biggest wave of all time' in Portugal - YouTube

Don, here is a great clip for SAP.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, seems like just a minute ago I was going to bed and yet here I am again LOL


----------



## javaqueen

thanks for the coffee Marc

thanks for SAP this morning, I enjoyed the "Bonds"


----------



## KC4

G'Day Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, seems like just a minute ago I was going to bed and yet here I am again LOL


Morning, Kim. I am making a fresh pot of coffee. Would you like some??


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> G'Day Shang!


Morning, Kim. Glad to see you back in The Shang once again .......... especially from this side of the pond. How are Kacey's land legs holding up?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


AFternoon, Sonal. How are you today? Hopefully, not as stressed trying to journey through "HecticLand".


----------



## Dr.G.

Outside mowing the lawn and I completely missed 4PM High Tea .......... at least here in NL. Still have 2 minutes to make amends in the eastern time zone. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to stop grading and pull the pin. Going to watch the rest of the NY Rangers game. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise here, so I shall make a very sunny breakfast for us all this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, thanks for the coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, thanks for the coffee


Morning, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

doing well so far this morning, students start arriving in about 1.5 hours and before that I have some tidying to do.........have you begun your grading for the day?


----------



## SINC

Morning folks. Another hot day for us at 25° today. SAP is up with a look back at Rodney Dangerfield in our video from a 1995 Leno show, 'twins in every way' and forgetting about women. Got a late start, gotta run, later . . .


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Glad to see you back in The Shang once again .......... especially from this side of the pond. How are Kacey's land legs holding up?


I think Kacey feels a bit like a fish out of water. She finds this home life rather surreal. The Class AFloat administration warned everyone this would be the case and advised that it takes a few weeks minimum for the students to adjust.

I on the other hand, love the happy thought that springs from my brain upon waking each morning since we've been back....Kacey is home!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning folks. Another hot day for us at 25° today. SAP is up with a look back at Rodney Dangerfield in our video from a 1995 Leno show, 'twins in every way' and forgetting about women. Got a late start, gotta run, later . . .


Morning, Don. Got a chuckle over RD's bit -- "broken leg of lamb"> :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> doing well so far this morning, students start arriving in about 1.5 hours and before that I have some tidying to do.........have you begun your grading for the day?


Morning, Kim. The doxies get up between 6AM and 7AM, so when I get up and feed them and let them out, I start in on grading. Since most of my grad students are teachers, they might come online after 10PM. So, I get many late night postings to grade early in the morning. Then, I like to either go to the gym or garden, with grading going off and on throughout the day.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Got a chuckle over RD's bit -- "broken leg of lamb"> :lmao:


+1 ...and the fingers in the finger bowl. Hahahaha!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I think Kacey feels a bit like a fish out of water. She finds this home life rather surreal. The Class AFloat administration warned everyone this would be the case and advised that it takes a few weeks minimum for the students to adjust.
> 
> I on the other hand, love the happy thought that springs from my brain upon waking each morning since we've been back....Kacey is home!


Good to hear, Kim. Tell her that if Gracie's AI was successful, doxie puppies will be born by mid-July, and can go to their new homes by late Sept. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> +1 ...and the fingers in the finger bowl. Hahahaha!


   Only at Fonzo's Knuckle Room.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Kim. Tell her that if Gracie's AI was successful, doxie puppies will be born by mid-July, and can go to their new homes by late Sept. Just a thought.


Hah! No puppies! No monkeys! No baby-hedgehogs, no tea-cup piglets.....No No No... No pets, I say....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah! No puppies! No monkeys! No baby-hedgehogs, no tea-cup piglets.....No No No... No pets, I say....


You say no now ............. but when she wants to be a deck hand on a Maltese fishing boat rather than finish school and go on to university, you shall see the benefits of a doxie pup. Who could leave a little pup behind to go off an spend a lifetime at sea???


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah! No puppies! No monkeys! No baby-hedgehogs, no tea-cup piglets.....No No No... No pets, I say....


How about some green eggs and ham, Sam I am???


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Kim, Kim, Don et all. Well we finally finished packing. Now it's just the cheque signing. The house looks really weird. We have the same amount of stuff in it, but since it is packed and rearranged it looks empty....... Will be off the grid for a few days so take care everyone.

Kim I remember when my daughter returned from being away at school for a year. It was quite an adjustment...but both of us grew in the process.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Kim, Kim, Don et all. Well we finally finished packing. Now it's just the cheque signing. The house looks really weird. We have the same amount of stuff in it, but since it is packed and rearranged it looks empty....... Will be off the grid for a few days so take care everyone.
> 
> Kim I remember when my daughter returned from being away at school for a year. It was quite an adjustment...but both of us grew in the process.


Morning, Rp. Hope the final move goes well. Join us when you are able to in the near future. Paix, mon ami. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Outside working in the garden, so I again missed 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested in some ice tea?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> You say no now ............. but when she wants to be a deck hand on a Maltese fishing boat rather than finish school and go on to university, you shall see the benefits of a doxie pup. Who could leave a little pup behind to go off an spend a lifetime at sea???


She'd take the pup with her, no doubt. A salty sea-doxie!


Dr.G. said:


> How about some green eggs and ham, Sam I am???


Yep! Sounds good! 


Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Kim, Kim, Don et all. Well we finally finished packing. Now it's just the cheque signing. The house looks really weird. We have the same amount of stuff in it, but since it is packed and rearranged it looks empty....... Will be off the grid for a few days so take care everyone.
> 
> Kim I remember when my daughter returned from being away at school for a year. It was quite an adjustment...but both of us grew in the process.


Good luck with the move Rp.

What ever happened to those days of getting your friends to be packers and movers in exchange for pizza and beer? Now, when I call them to offer the same deal, they just laugh and tell me they are happier buying their own beer and pizza....if I pay a mover. 
Hmmph!

Yes, I I have to watch myself not trying to "mother" Kacey too much now. She has matured quite a bit over the past year and doesn't need the level or kind of mothering she had before she left. That's more my transition to manage than hers now.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> She'd take the pup with her, no doubt. A salty sea-doxie!
> 
> Yep! Sounds good!
> 
> Good luck with the move Rp.
> 
> What ever happened to those days of getting your friends to be packers and movers in exchange for pizza and beer? Now, when I call them to offer the same deal, they just laugh and tell me they are happier buying their own beer and pizza....if I pay a mover.
> Hmmph!
> 
> Yes, I I have to watch myself not trying to "mother" Kacey too much now. She has matured quite a bit over the past year and doesn't need the level or kind of mothering she had before she left. That's more my transition to manage than hers now.


Well, even though doxies have a low center of gravity, they are not really sea dogs. Thus, Kacey would have to stay at home and take care of the pup. You will not have to "mother Kacey" as much, since she will start to mother the puppy. This should ease your "transition" time. One of Kacey's pup has a nephew in Sherwood Park, AB, so they would be glad to care for your pup should you go off on vacation. The nephew's name is Stanley.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this day in mid-week. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning everyone. Thanks for the OtHD breakfast Marc  hope that you are having some fantastic weather


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and JK too! A lovely morning here with the birds singing their hearts out, so I stepped out on the front lawn in my sweats and slippers to shoot this brief video to capture the sound of their singing. Everything here is so green and fresh and with afternoon showers will get even better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2eitn9iYM0


----------



## SINC

Whoops, forgot today on SAP: Common Loons close up with chicks, a dog with a toilet problem and a video with an incredible subterranean garage.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks for the OtHD breakfast Marc  hope that you are having some fantastic weather


Morning, Kim. We are having good weather ..... 19C and sunny, which is like summer here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sounds like my neighborhood as well .............. except for the barking of doxies at 7AM.


----------



## javaqueen

We have had some light rain already today, but the birds are loving it  and singing up a storm
Nice video Don


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. If it gets any warmer here, I may have to start making ice coffee. We shall see. It's 23C in the shade, which is warmer than most days in July here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing story that has even made CNN.com

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## javaqueen

that is quite the video and I am glad that the woman is alright


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that is quite the video and I am glad that the woman is alright


It is an amazing story that has gone around the world. Luckily, she will be fine, but does not remember the accident.


----------



## javaqueen

maybe her not remembering the accident is for the best for her


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> maybe her not remembering the accident is for the best for her


What is amazing is that she could have driven that far to work after the accident.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

have a good night Marc, just finished teaching and having dinner and now I am taking some time to relax and enjoy the rest of the evening


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Put the coffee and tea on as it is a tad early for breakfast yet. Today on SAP, HD video of some vintage WWII planes over Arizona, a dog and cat best friends tale and how to draw a perfect circle freehand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall have some of your coffee now and then make some breakfast. When that is done, I shall venture over to SAP. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP grist for the mill???

Fugitive penguin apparently thriving in Tokyo Bay – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished an afternoon of gardening. At 22C, it is just hot enough to make it feel like July.


----------



## Sonal

And here we are in Toronto at a chilly 17C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> And here we are in Toronto at a chilly 17C.


Just spoke to my son in TO .............. he said it is going up to 28C this weekend. So, these "chilly" temps shall soon be replaced.

Care for some hot tea? I am drinking ice tea. 

Is you work any less hectic these days???

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Just spoke to my son in TO .............. he said it is going up to 28C this weekend. So, these "chilly" temps shall soon be replaced.
> 
> Care for some hot tea? I am drinking ice tea.
> 
> Is you work any less hectic these days???
> 
> Paix, mon amie.


Today has been fine so far, but I suspect that this may be the eye of the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Today has been fine so far, but I suspect that this may be the eye of the storm.


Well, how about some iced Sonal Special to calm things a bit before the "big winds" of work hit you?


----------



## Sonal

Sounds like a good plan, Marc. 

From what I can tell, tomorrow morning is going to involve a lot of (literal) running around.... have to visit various law and government offices downtown, and it's much easier getting around on foot than by car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds like a good plan, Marc.
> 
> From what I can tell, tomorrow morning is going to involve a lot of (literal) running around.... have to visit various law and government offices downtown, and it's much easier getting around on foot than by car.


Coming right up, mon amie.

Hopefully, you shall have some good weather to go from office to office. Bonne chance.

How is your writing coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, wish I could shoot twice this score ................

Mini-tour player fires 16-under 55, possibly lowest score in golf history - CBSSports.com


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, mon amie.
> 
> Hopefully, you shall have some good weather to go from office to office. Bonne chance.
> 
> How is your writing coming along?


Sadly, the writing has not been coming along. Which is a shame since I met some local classmates and alumni from my program recently, and it seems we are quite an illustrious group.... I would hate to not be able to make the most of such a network of talented people by not actually writing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sadly, the writing has not been coming along. Which is a shame since I met some local classmates and alumni from my program recently, and it seems we are quite an illustrious group.... I would hate to not be able to make the most of such a network of talented people by not actually writing.


Well, hopefully, in time, you shall be able to get back to this love.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, wish I could shoot twice this score ................
> 
> Mini-tour player fires 16-under 55, possibly lowest score in golf history - CBSSports.com


Another good find Marc, that will appear soon, merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another good find Marc, that will appear soon, merci!


Thought you might like it, as an editor and a golf fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, too early for anything but work this morning, so, today on SAP a video with an interesting twist during a common hotel bar scene, a kid trying to look smooth jumping a gate and a look a Mexico's wine country.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you today?

I shall make some coffee and there will be a fine TGIF Breakfast waiting for those who are up this early. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am pretty good this morning, thanks. Just gearing up for my annual motor home trip with my buddy from Calgary and another old pal from Nipawin, SK. I pick up Ian in Calgary at 11:00 a.m. on May 30 in Calgary, then carry on to Medicine Hat to overnight there. The next day it is on to Swift Current and then Val Marie where Oren from Nipawin will join us. Ian's family grave sites are a half hour away so he will visit them while we are there. Then it is on to my place of birth, Lafleche and then Moose Jaw where we will camp beside the river for a few days and play remember when. Then back to Medicine Hat, then Calgary and home, all in all gone for about a week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, too early for anything but work this morning, so, today on SAP a video with an interesting twist during a common hotel bar scene, a kid trying to look smooth jumping a gate and a look a Mexico's wine country.


Don, I am still chuckling over the bar scene clip ........... as well as the look on that poor doxie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I am still chuckling over the bar scene clip ........... as well as the look on that poor doxie.


Yes Marc, that video had me in tears. So subtle.

It also might interest you to know the Mexican wine country story was written by someone who used to be a regular on ehMac. Remember MACSPECTRUM? Michael and I have stayed in touch all these years by email.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, that video had me in tears. So subtle.
> 
> It also might interest you to know the Mexican wine country story was written by someone who used to be a regular on ehMac. Remember MACSPECTRUM? Michael and I have stayed in touch all these years by email.


Interesting. I stayed in touch with Michael via email, but the computer that had his email address died ............ and with it went his email address. Tell him "hello" from me the next time you email him.

Have a good trip. Deborah is taking Maggie to Regina this morning to the Western Weiner Whoopee, as well as Gus, who will be a stud dog for a person from Edmonton who has a dog in heat.


----------



## javaqueen

Good Morning Don and Marc, another fine Friday here in Ontario


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good Morning Don and Marc, another fine Friday here in Ontario


Morning, Kim. The rain has stopped and it is 13C here this morning, with sunshine forecast for later this afternoon. We shall see.

So, how are you going to celebrate this start of Summer weekend?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took Deborah, Gus and Maggie to the airport. They are all off to Regina, SK for the Western Weiner Whoopee, which is the largest dachshund specialty show in Canada, and has more doxies of all sizes and hair-types in one place than at any time during the year, at least in Canada. The Eastern Weiner Whoopee was outside of Ottawa last week, butthey had only about 1/4 of the number of doxies expected this weekend in Regina. My said that there was talk of a parade of doxies down Victoria Street in Downtown Regina on Sunday. That would be a sight to see ......... 250+ doxies being walked in downtown SK. Sort of like a cattle drive ................. just so long as they don't stampede. 

Sprint dachshund commercial - YouTube


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> ...the largest dachshund specialty show in Canada, and has more doxies of all sizes and hair-types in one place than at any time during the year, at least in Canada[/url]


Holy hot-dogs Batman!


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Holy hot-dogs Batman!


Afternoon, Mohan. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Holy hot-dogs Batman!


But of course!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> ..... there was talk of a parade of doxies down Victoria Street in Downtown Regina on Sunday. That would be a sight to see ......... 250+ doxies being walked in downtown SK. Sort of like a cattle drive ................. just so long as they don't stampede.


Weiner up paw'dners and get a long little doggie!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> But of course!


Cute ............ :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Weiner up paw'dners and get a long little doggie!


That should be "git a long little doggie" ................ at least that's how they say it in Texas.

Sadly, here in St.John's, there is usually too much fog for a doxie bat signal ............ so we usually see doxies dressed up as pirates here in St.John's.

Personally, I refuse to dress up our doxies since I see it as being demeaning to animals.


----------



## Dr.G.

An old friend of mine sent me a couple of pictures from our youth ......... here is a picture of my grade one teacher two years before I went into her class in 1953. We had about 35 in my grade one class, and that was just one class out of six for grade one. There were 5-6 classes for each grade in my K-6 school. If I recall, we had about 1300 students in my elementary school, and about 3500 students in my junior high school (grades 7-9). Here is a picture of my grade nine class. See if you are able to find me ............. hint -- I was told to take off my glasses because of the glare from the flash.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful sunrise, with 9C temps. So, I sat outside with the doxies, sipping a cup of hot coffee. So, coffee is ready and I shall start on breakfast as you folks slowly rise to face the weekend. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds just fine this morning. Jut finished up SAP and now on to tomorrow's issue. Today includes a relaxing video on flowers, A chopper dropping off troops in a unique way and the last of Rp's 'punographics'. And of course the golf story you gave me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Was just about to go outside with the doxies, so I shall catch you later.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc and Don and everyone  another busy day and tomorrow a friend's daughter is coming over for me to alter her wedding dress, quite exciting


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc and Don and everyone  another busy day and tomorrow a friend's daughter is coming over for me to alter her wedding dress, quite exciting


Afternoon, Kim. Good luck with your alterations.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks, I do enjoy sewing, and cooking, and playing piano, and cooking, and then more sewing and don't forget cooking


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks, I do enjoy sewing, and cooking, and playing piano, and cooking, and then more sewing and don't forget cooking


Sounds like a busy day, Kim. Still, if you enjoy doing these things, then it is a labor of love.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mohan. How is Life treating you today?


I am doing well Marc, thanks.

I am finally shopping for a recumbent tadpole trike after lusting after one for almost 7 years! I found a couple in the US, but do not have the time to drive down there and test-drive either.

For those of you not familiar with these things, these are tricycles with two wheels in the front, one in the back, with a reclining seat, pedals way up in front of you with steering beside your bums. They are a blast to ride and very fast. They also sit very low, very close to the ground.

Here's a video link if you want to see a few of those: Big Cat HPV 2010 Lineup - YouTube

The models I am looking at are either the Speed or the 700.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I am doing well Marc, thanks.
> 
> I am finally shopping for a recumbent tadpole trike after lusting after one for almost 7 years! I found a couple in the US, but do not have the time to drive down there and test-drive either.
> 
> For those of you not familiar with these things, these are tricycles with two wheels in the front, one in the back, with a reclining seat, pedals way up in front of you with steering beside your bums. They are a blast to ride and very fast. They also sit very low, very close to the ground.
> 
> Here's a video link if you want to see a few of those: Big Cat HPV 2010 Lineup - YouTube
> 
> The models I am looking at are either the Speed or the 700.
> 
> Cheers



Cool. I ride a recumbent bike at the gym each time I go and put in about 10-13 miles in 30-45 minutes on about 10. Sadly, I don't go far at all, since it is stationary. Still, those bikes look quite cool. Not practical here in St.John's, but in other parts of the country they would be a great way to get around. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds just fine this morning. Jut finished up SAP and now on to tomorrow's issue. Today includes a relaxing video on flowers, A chopper dropping off troops in a unique way and the last of Rp's 'punographics'. And of course the golf story you gave me.


Don, finally got around to seeing SAP today. A fine job of the golf story, with a unique pic .............. trees in a sand trap. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Was out stargazing since it is warm enough and clear enough to see hundreds of stars. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just a quick pop in to put the coffee on. SAP is up with a two part video look at Volkswagen's new levitating car, a tricky pool shot and the meaning of 'shat's up doc'. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall start by making some Sunday Brunch for us all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Was helping my neighbor garden for most of the day. They are putting in a new flower bed and did not know much about gardening. So, I had the tools, some know how and a desire to help.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, not sure if this is suitable SAP material, but I found it of great interest.

Was Columbus secretly a Jew? - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, not sure when you might get a chance to read this, but I think you too would find it of interest.

Bobby Thomson's 'Shot Heard 'Round the World' cap sells for $173K - CBSSports.com


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just a quick pop in to put the coffee on. SAP is up with a two part video look at Volkswagen's new levitating car, a tricky pool shot and the meaning of 'shat's up doc'. Later . . .


An amazing VW prototype car. Still wondering about that pool shot ............ 

I had heard that "what's up doc" before .............. which we has used, in a manner of speaking, as the name for the What's up Dach" comedy club .............. with Dach being a short form of Dachshund. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Not sure if today is a holiday for anyone, so I shall chance it and make a holiday brunch for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning, 'tis a holiday here Marc. Just got SAP online with a video of salt art, a guy and his stick man partner and a look at grandchildren.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP after breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning, 'tis a holiday here Marc. Just got SAP online with a video of salt art, a guy and his stick man partner and a look at grandchildren.


That was a unique item re the stick man, Don. I too don't have a clue how it is done, but was not expecting it at all. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, and how about this for coincidence. I logged on and noticed two others online with me a few minutes ago. You, me and CubaMark:


----------



## SINC

Just noticed that this is post number 54,000 for me. Hard to believe.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, and how about this for coincidence. I logged on and noticed two others online with me a few minutes ago. You, me and CubaMark:


The three amigos. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just noticed that this is post number 54,000 for me. Hard to believe.


Welcome to the club, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, Don et al







will check out SAP in a few minutes Don, thanks for the coffee Marc


----------



## javaqueen

Don, checking out that stick man item, definitely a wow in my books, how did he do that????


----------



## SINC

I suspect he shot the whole thing in a single video of himself stepping aside and picking up the ball and converted it to a gif file. Then he drew a stick man of himself and the ball over his image on the right half of the frames in some colour like red and then photoshopped the background (ie: everything not red) out of the frames in the gif, then changed the red to black to leave only the blank background beside the gif save for the stick man and ball. Pretty neat.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, Don et al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will check out SAP in a few minutes Don, thanks for the coffee Marc


Afternoon, Kim. How are you today? I am just getting ready to make some ice tea, but I recall that you are a coffee drinker. I am not a big fan of ice coffee, but I could make you some if you want. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suspect he shot the whole thing in a single video of himself stepping aside and picking up the ball and converted it to a gif file. Then he drew a stick man of himself and the ball over his image on the right half of the frames in some colour like red and then photoshopped the background (ie: everything not red) out of the frames in the gif, then changed the red to black to leave only the blank background beside the gif save for the stick man and ball. Pretty neat.


Very neat. I was not expecting this at all. :clap::clap:


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How are you today? I am just getting ready to make some ice tea, but I recall that you are a coffee drinker. I am not a big fan of ice coffee, but I could make you some if you want. Interested?


I enjoy ice tea if there is lemon to add, and as such would love to share some with you


----------



## javaqueen

interesting synopsis Don, never thought of that.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I enjoy ice tea if there is lemon to add, and as such would love to share some with you


Fine. I love ice tea with fresh lemon slices. Coming right up.

How are you enjoying today? Do you teach today, or is it a true day off for one and all?


----------



## javaqueen

true day off for the entire family  and thoroughly enjoying it. I made some chocolate banana muffins with chocolate chips this morning -low cal of course only 135 per muffin


----------



## javaqueen

what have you done with your day off Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> true day off for the entire family  and thoroughly enjoying it. I made some chocolate banana muffins with chocolate chips this morning -low cal of course only 135 per muffin


I love banana muffins, Kim, but I am not a fan of chocolate chips.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> what have you done with your day off Marc?


Today is not really a day off for me, or any other MUN prof, Kim. It is a holiday for staff at Memorial but not us. As well, teaching online, things will start to get really busy this evening with everyone returning from their long weekends. Still, we have had sunny mornings and afternoons, and I have been outside gardening for most of these three days, so I am not complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Taking a break from watching the NY Rangers get pushed around by the NJ Devils.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's not the night I had hoped for with the Rangers ............... so, guess it is time to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

glad that you were able to spend time in the graden Marc, I did some mulching on Saturday and the gardens look so much better. Still deciding what other plants I would like to introduce. We shall see  

Chat with you all more tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> glad that you were able to spend time in the graden Marc, I did some mulching on Saturday and the gardens look so much better. Still deciding what other plants I would like to introduce. We shall see
> 
> Chat with you all more tomorrow


Mulch and compost are key ingredients to a fine garden, Kim. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a nice sunrise. Should be a fine day here in St.John's. We shall see. While the doxies are eating, I shall prepare breakfast for us all. But first .............. coffee.


----------



## javaqueen

coffee, definitely needed this morning  thank you my friend


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Kim from a wet Alberta. Nice that we are getting three full days of rain, ending thursday evening. It will really help the parched province, not to mention the firefighters in our forests.

SAP is up with David Attenborough's video on spiders who hunt in packs, a fisherman gets rammed and for Marc, remembering Hollywood Squares.

Now to tackle tomorrow's issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> coffee, definitely needed this morning  thank you my friend


Yes, with Deborah still away in Regina, I am able to have some French Vanilla coffee. She hates any flavored coffee .......... so, "when the cat's away, the mice will drink any sort of coffee they like", or something like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Kim from a wet Alberta. Nice that we are getting three full days of rain, ending thursday evening. It will really help the parched province, not to mention the firefighters in our forests.
> 
> SAP is up with David Attenborough's video on spiders who hunt in packs, a fisherman gets rammed and for Marc, remembering Hollywood Squares.
> 
> Now to tackle tomorrow's issue.


Morning, Don. Yes, I saw pics of the various forest fires that seemed to ring Edmonton, although far enough away that there would be no direct impact upon you folks. Still, for those in the fire zone, this rain will help.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C out in the backyard, with a 25C humidex. Washed the cars and then sprayed down the doxies with a mist. I let them dry off in the shade, play a bit in the sunshine and then brought them back inside to cool off and get some water. Ice tea, which I am having right now, is the order of the day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a letter from my insurance company, Anthony Insurance, which I like. Last year, AXA Insurance (Canada) bought them out. Then, Novex Insurance Company bought out Axa. Now, Intact Insurance Company has bought out Novex. Luckily, they have kept all of the Anthony people, which is really all I care about since a few know me by name.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice tea shall be the order of the day for 4PM High Tea. It is 28C with the humidex reading right now, and I don't feel like making anything hot or even warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening, with 23C temps, a slight breeze and the doxies roaming about the backyard. The end of a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got a call from Deborah who is in Calgary visiting her dad. She was sitting in her car and it sounded like people where throwing gravel at the car ........... it was a hail storm. She was literally trapped in the car. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

Strange day here as well. It rained so hard at times it blocked the satellite TV signal for fifteen minutes at a time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Strange day here as well. It rained so hard at times it blocked the satellite TV signal for fifteen minutes at a time.


Still, rain should help the forest fire situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I hope to be up and about to make some OtHD Breakfast for us all. Hope also to get to the gym because I have a couple of meetings on-campus tomorrow afternoon .............. long, boring meetings. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Got a call from Deborah who is in Calgary visiting her dad. She was sitting in her car and it sounded like people where throwing gravel at the car ........... it was a hail storm. She was literally trapped in the car. Amazing.


Yup - I was out and about in this hail as well. Luckily, it wasn't too big - about pea sized. not much larger. Didn't do much damage to anything - a few flowers are a bit ragged, but not pulverized. 

Yes, lots of rain too - which will help the forest fire situation and cheer up the farmers.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Just got SAP online and am working on tomorrow. Today a JFL video for Marc who seems to enjoy them the most, along with an incredible skipping stone and a leafy salad with no lettuce.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Just a quick note to say hi. We are half way through the move. Packed up Bville and it is now on its way to Windsor. We unpack today. Fun....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yup - I was out and about in this hail as well. Luckily, it wasn't too big - about pea sized. not much larger. Didn't do much damage to anything - a few flowers are a bit ragged, but not pulverized.
> 
> Yes, lots of rain too - which will help the forest fire situation and cheer up the farmers.


Kim, glad you survived this downpour as well.

How is Kacey these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Just got SAP online and am working on tomorrow. Today a JFL video for Marc who seems to enjoy them the most, along with an incredible skipping stone and a leafy salad with no lettuce.


Don, I shall check out SAP a bit later .............. love those JFL clips. :lmao::clap::love2:

How is little Tao these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Just a quick note to say hi. We are half way through the move. Packed up Bville and it is now on its way to Windsor. We unpack today. Fun....


Morning, Rp. Hope the move/unpacking is less stressful than the packing. Bonne chance, mon ami.

How are Tovah and MayBelle these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Guess I shall get some coffee and breakfast on the go for out OtHD meal. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, glad you survived this downpour as well.
> 
> How is Kacey these days?


Thanks Marc. All seems calm, but a little overcast, this morning in Calgary. Is Deborah still here? 

Kacey is very well, thank you. She has one of her Calgary CAF friends staying over ....they are relishing their situation of having completed school while the remainder of their non-Floatie friends are still slaving away and preparing for final exams. 

Kacey also got a job at Starbucks....one inside a Safeway....so she is very pleased about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc. All seems calm, but a little overcast, this morning in Calgary. Is Deborah still here?
> 
> Kacey is very well, thank you. She has one of her Calgary CAF friends staying over ....they are relishing their situation of having completed school while the remainder of their non-Floatie friends are still slaving away and preparing for final exams.
> 
> Kacey also got a job at Starbucks....one inside a Safeway....so she is very pleased about that.


Morning, Kim. Yes, Deborah is staying in Calgary to be with her dad until the weekend. He should be out by then so she should be home by Sunday.

Say hey to Kacey for me. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got a bit of rain this afternoon, but not much. Things are still very green, but we could use some rain. I thought that washing my car the other day might do the trick, but no such luck. The doxies are loving it since they hate the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Finished grading and now I want to watch the last period of the Rangers' game. They are down 3 to 2, with 20 minutes left. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just looked outside and see the rain has stopped and we will see old man sun today for the first time in three days. SAP is up with an amazing video of a mountainside collapsing, a guy with a unique way of getting into bed and a look at pets in trouble.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "Pets in trouble"??? Must get some coffee first.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to have a simple breakfast this morning with, of course, coffee. Sunny here as well after last night's rain.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don and Marc, a sunny start to our day today but I think that we are going to be getting your rain Don?? we shall see


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Don and Marc, a sunny start to our day today but I think that we are going to be getting your rain Don?? we shall see


Morning, Kim. With all the fires raging these days in Canada, no one should be complaining about rain. Care for some coffee??


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang!

Another busy day for me so I'll just grab some coffee, pop into SAP for a quick look and take off ...literally. 

On my way to Victoria, BC today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Give my regards to Victoria. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just looked outside and see the rain has stopped and we will see old man sun today for the first time in three days. SAP is up with an amazing video of a mountainside collapsing, a guy with a unique way of getting into bed and a look at pets in trouble.


Don, re the Mountain Collapsing, imagine if there were video cams during the Frank Slide???

Talk about pets in trouble!!!


----------



## javaqueen

You will not hear any complaints about rain from me, makes it easier on watering the garden when I let the rain do it. No rain yet, but we are supposed to get some.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> You will not hear any complaints about rain from me, makes it easier on watering the garden when I let the rain do it. No rain yet, but we are supposed to get some.


Yes, we let Nature water the garden. The lawn gets whatever falls from the sky, and my wife's flowers get water we save in a huge rain barrel.


----------



## javaqueen

So Marc, is it about time for high tea??? could use something to perk me up before I start teaching this afternoon


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> So Marc, is it about time for high tea??? could use something to perk me up before I start teaching this afternoon


Sorry, I was out mowing the lawns of two neighbors who are on vacation. Yes, it is certainly High Tea time somewhere. Care for some tea ............. or coffee?


----------



## javaqueen

definitely coffee right now - need the pick me up  I will join you for some tea later on today


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> definitely coffee right now - need the pick me up  I will join you for some tea later on today


Sounds like a plan. Actually, I am on cup of coffee #3 for the day. Need a boost as I start my evening grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gallivanting moose turns St. John's into a steeplechase - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

All this happened about a block or so from my house. I wondered why the doxies were going nuts this morning while I was outback with them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. The doxies have been getting up at dawn, and will sunshine and 5:14AM sunrise expected, it shall be an early day for me. Then there is the TGIF Breakfast to prepare, so best to call it a night now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a simple TGIF Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this final Friday in the month of May. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, coffee for me please, breakfast later


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Kim and yes, a coffee for now would be great. Don't miss today's video on SAP and marvel at the incredible skill of an Osprey as it fishes for its food. Amazing footage. And don't miss the story on those cloth grocery bags and the danger they pose to you. When did you last wash your bags?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, coffee for me please, breakfast later


Those were my thoughts as well, Kim. Coming right up. 

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Kim and yes, a coffee for now would be great. Don't miss today's video on SAP and marvel at the incredible skill of an Osprey as it fishes for its food. Amazing footage. And don't miss the story on those cloth grocery bags and the danger they pose to you. When did you last wash your bags?


Morning, Don. Cofee for you as well.

An amazing osprey clip ........... did not know it could carry a fish of that size. 

Reading the cloth grocery bag story now. XX)

"The chicken was tough, but delicious." :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Those were my thoughts as well, Kim. Coming right up.
> 
> How are you today?


woke up with the beginnings of a migraine, praying that the coffee kicks in soon


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, nice sunset pics. I could send you some nice sunrise pics, so long as I get credit for them. Interested?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, nice sunset pics. I could send you some nice sunrise pics, so long as I get credit for them. Interested?


Always like pics from any part of the country Marc. Full credit given always.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> woke up with the beginnings of a migraine, praying that the coffee kicks in soon


While I don't get migraines, I do get a headache if I don't have a cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Always like pics from any part of the country Marc. Full credit given always.


I have some nice sunrise pics from Kingburg, NS. Should I post them here or send them to you in another way?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I have some nice sunrise pics from Kingburg, NS. Should I post them here or send them to you in another way?


Go ahead and post them here Marc, that way everyone can see them. I can grab them from here just fine, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Go ahead and post them here Marc, that way everyone can see them. I can grab them from here just fine, thanks.


Will do. They were taken in early May from the place we rented on the shore of the Atlantic Ocean in Kingburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunrise at Kingsburg, Nova Scotia. Early morning in early May.

Don, use any and all pics. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, I grabbed a series I can use.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I grabbed a series I can use.


Great. I shall watch for it in the near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a warm ocean breeze is a fine time to serve ice tea at 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Gallivanting moose turns St. John's into a steeplechase - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

This even made the CBC National news yesterday, with Peter Mansbridge coming up with the phrase "Moose on the Loose".


----------



## tilt

Friday evening finally. Plus I get Monday off since (a) I did not get last Monday off and (b) it is a US holiday and none of my clients is working! So, hwppy long weekend to me!

Hello everyone. Beautiful pictures, Marc!

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> While I don't get migraines, I do get a headache if I don't have a cup of coffee in the morning.


Others get a headache if I do not have a full pot of coffee available to me all day long!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Friday evening finally. Plus I get Monday off since (a) I did not get last Monday off and (b) it is a US holiday and none of my clients is working! So, hwppy long weekend to me!
> 
> Hello everyone. Beautiful pictures, Marc!
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. Yes, Memorial Day weekend ............ that start of Summer in the US. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Others get a headache if I do not have a full pot of coffee available to me all day long!
> 
> Cheers


I just need a single cup of coffee in the morning to get me going without a headache.

Those pics I took of the sunrise had me sitting outside with a hot cup of coffee, taking pics every minute or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to need some coffee tonight to stay awake. Deborah was to fly in tonight from Calgary at 11PM ............. now the flight has been delayed until 1AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to take the doxies out one last time tonight, and then go to the airport and pick up Deborah. So, I shall call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah got home, safe and sound, and is now sleeping in. I took the doxies for a run in Churchill Park, now that it is clear of all meandering moose.

I shall make a simple breakfast for everyone when the decide to get up and face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. I guess everyone is enjoying the weekend by sleeping in. 

Today on SAP, St. Albert's very own rodeo action, an iPad with a difference in Munich and Golf Speak with David Feherty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Got a real chuckle out of those two pics, especially the one about "Do Not Read". :lmao:

Deborah explained to me how they get the bulls and horses to buck .............. ouch. XX)

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah explained to me how they get the bulls and horses to buck .............. ouch. XX)


Morning Marc, glad to provide your smile for the day. As for rodeo stock, the flank strap is always used to encourage a horse or bull to buck, but the story is not that simple. Many people believe it is used on the genitals of the animal and nothing could be further from the truth. That's an old wives tale and there is nothing to  about. Both bulls and broncs are bred to buck. I know a member of the Kesler family who supply both bulls and broncs for rodeos in the U.S. and Canada. They tell me after years of selective breeding, their stock is born to buck and when anyone climbs aboard, they will buck, flank strap or no. The flank strap is not painful, nor does it harm an animal, contrary to what some people think. Consider the real story on flank straps:



> The outside of the flank strap is made of leather. The inside is lined with sheepskin or neoprene. Rodeo rules specify the flank strap must be lined with enough sheepskin to cover the belly of the horse and both flanks, and that no sharp or cutting edges of any kind be present. These rules are consistent with what animal behaviorists have taught us regarding animals such as the horse: his first reaction to pain or danger stimuli is to flee. A horse who is afraid or in pain won’t buck, he will try to run away.
> 
> A horse has 18 ribs, and the kidneys are protected by the ribs. It is physically impossible to damage these major organs with the flank strap as the strap is nowhere near them. It is also physically impossible to cover the genitals - of a male or female horse - with the flank strap.
> 
> So if these horses really want to buck on their own, why use a flank strap? The flank strap alters the bucking action of the horse by encouraging him to kick out straighter and higher with his hind legs, thus making himself harder to ride. The flank stacks the odds in favor of the horse. It cannot make him buck.
> 
> In fact, the flank strap is so acceptable to the bronc that he can become "broke" to it very easily. This is why the pickup men move in so quickly at the end of the bronc ride. They want to get the flank off the bronc as quickly as possible so he won’t become accustomed to it.
> 
> This is the same reason the flank strap is hung very loosely and very far forward on the bronc waiting his turn in the chute. It is not "pulled" until the very last second before the bronc takes his first leap into the arena. The flank strap is never tied, and loosens with each buck the horse takes. It is also equipped with a quick release handle to facilitate it’s fast removal. All these measures are taken to prevent the bronc from becoming "broke" to the fleece or neoprene lined flank.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The flank stacks the odds in favor of the horse." I would think that it is hard enough just to stay on the horse or bull for 8 seconds.


----------



## javaqueen

morning friends...........Mohan so nice that you were here yesterday, sorry that I missed you

A glorious sun filled day here, but I am wishing that it would rain


----------



## SINC

It's tough to last as those eight seconds seem like forever when you are aboard. When in my teens, I rode in the junior rodeo circuit and rode both broncs and steers. (Juniors were not allowed on bulls in those days.) Staying aboard and getting plucked off by the pick up man is as good as it gets, but landing on you back or head in the dirt is no picnic and sometimes took days to recover from, for me at least.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's tough to last as those eight seconds seem like forever when you are aboard. When in my teens, I rode in the junior rodeo circuit and rode both broncs and steers. (Juniors were not allowed on bulls in those days.) Staying aboard and getting plucked off by the pick up man is as good as it gets, but landing on you back or head in the dirt is no picnic and sometimes took days to recover from, for me at least.


I have never been to the Calgary Stampede, but for some reason, the chuck wagon races are my favorite event. When it is on CBC in July each year, it is the one thing I watch with Deborah. She yearns for corn dogs during the Stampede, for some reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning friends...........Mohan so nice that you were here yesterday, sorry that I missed you
> 
> A glorious sun filled day here, but I am wishing that it would rain


Morning, Kim. We need a bit of rain as well, and may get some overnight. 

How are you this fine sunny day? Getting the heat and humidity of the GTA?


----------



## javaqueen

Hi Marc, I am doing great this fine sunny Saturday. Just got home from Zumba and had a great time, our weather is slightly overcast with a temperature of 26ºC so very nice in my books  Some humidity but not too much which is nice


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Hi Marc, I am doing great this fine sunny Saturday. Just got home from Zumba and had a great time, our weather is slightly overcast with a temperature of 26ºC so very nice in my books  Some humidity but not too much which is nice


20C with a light ocean breeze here, Kim. This is very atypical for May, even late May. Still, I am not complaining. Is your Zumba on land or in the water?


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM with sunshine and 20C temps calls for ice tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> 20C with a light ocean breeze here, Kim. This is very atypical for May, even late May. Still, I am not complaining. Is your Zumba on land or in the water?


My Zumba is on land and it is so much fun  I have also started another Zumba on Tuesday's and Aqua Boot Camp on Monday's plus walking and my treadmill - I am working hard to lose the weight that needs to come off and to make sure that I am healthy and not sedentary all the time, after all I am a piano teacher and sit quite a bit


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> My Zumba is on land and it is so much fun  I have also started another Zumba on Tuesday's and Aqua Boot Camp on Monday's plus walking and my treadmill - I am working hard to lose the weight that needs to come off and to make sure that I am healthy and not sedentary all the time, after all I am a piano teacher and sit quite a bit


A fine idea, Kim. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Got SAP up by 3:00 a.m. or so and headed back to bed for four more hours. Video today of the world's tallest LEGO tower, a hamscape and a cat under the sheets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We just got back from a pre-Memorial Day Brunch made by some neighbors, all of whom are from the US. Guess it is time now to make some Sunday Brunch for the Shang Gang. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, will check out SAP in a few minutes, but first I think that I need to pour another coffee, anyone care to join me?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Coffee sounds good to me.


----------



## javaqueen

just finished lunch and now to clean the kitchen, how is your day going Marc??


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> just finished lunch and now to clean the kitchen, how is your day going Marc??


Going well, Kim. Did some work in the garden and now ready for some tea.


----------



## javaqueen

thinking of having some coffee myself, and then to start dinner


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thinking of having some coffee myself, and then to start dinner


We just finished dinner, BBQ steak and a spinach salad, and now it it time for some red wine.


----------



## javaqueen

we had hamburgers on the BBQ and a nice pasta salad - just thinking of having some wine myself


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a plan. A glass or two of red wine is good for the heart.


----------



## tilt

Just got back from Ottawa. Went there yesterday for a wedding. It was a very nice drive both ways and the greenery along the way was absolutely gorgeous!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mohan. We are about 3-4 weeks ahead of schedule here, with everything green as well. Hard to believe that there was snow on the ground three weeks ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early tonight. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

We might know this week if Gracie is pregnant. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

Hoping that Gracie is pregnant for your sakes


----------



## KC4

Good Evening Shang Gang! 

I've just returned from beautiful, warm Victoria. I can see why so many people retire there. 
Buchart Gardens was just spectacular as always and my camera was getting a good workout. 

I even had fun with my macro lenses in the bug museum there. What a good job they do there for kids of all ages.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Hoping that Gracie is pregnant for your sakes


WE shall see, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Evening Shang Gang!
> 
> I've just returned from beautiful, warm Victoria. I can see why so many people retire there.
> Buchart Gardens was just spectacular as always and my camera was getting a good workout.
> 
> I even had fun with my macro lenses in the bug museum there. What a good job they do there for kids of all ages.


Welcome home, Kim. I love Buchart Gardens. Sadly, when I was there in 1978, there were no digital cameras, but my Minolta XD11 was doing me proud with all the flower pics I took that weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make some breakfast for us all. Then, it's my morning grading and back to the gym. Must get back into a routine there. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a possible SAP story?? How sad .......... but at least it is for a good cause. Hope his grandsons appreciate this gesture.

Don Larsen to sell 1956 World Series perfect game uniform - CBSSports.com

October 8, 1956 World Series Game 5, Dodgers at Yankees - Baseball-Reference.com


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the SAP tips. Today and tomorrow are busy days for me as I prepare for our homeland odyssey with my two old working partners from the 60s, one in Calgary, whom I shall pick up there on Wednesday morning and one from Nippawin, SK., who will meet us in Val Marie, SK. on Thursday. I have much to do to ready the motor home for the trip of some 2,000 km that will last until the following Monday.

On SAP today, your favourite JFL gang has a video with a series of tricks, a boo-boo by a guy building a pyramid and the Golden Gate bridge celebrates its 75th.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention for Kim, more great rodeo shots by Al Popil also today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad the tip was useful. Will check out SAP once I get some water. A solid 90 minutes at the gym today really dehydrated me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the SAP tips. Today and tomorrow are busy days for me as I prepare for our homeland odyssey with my two old working partners from the 60s, one in Calgary, whom I shall pick up there on Wednesday morning and one from Nippawin, SK., who will meet us in Val Marie, SK. on Thursday. I have much to do to ready the motor home for the trip of some 2,000 km that will last until the following Monday.
> 
> On SAP today, your favourite JFL gang has a video with a series of tricks, a boo-boo by a guy building a pyramid and the Golden Gate bridge celebrates its 75th.


Don, that JFL lipstick gag was a true classic. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunday papers axed in Calgary, Edmonton, Ottawa - Business - CBC News

Sad. Whenever I stayed with Deborah at her dad's house in Calgary, I enjoyed going through the Calgary Herald on Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I did not see your post re the Sunday papers, but started a new thread before coming here. I searched new threads first, but oh well, it is an issue that deserves its own thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I did not see your post re the Sunday papers, but started a new thread before coming here. I searched new threads first, but oh well, it is an issue that deserves its own thread.


Yes, a sad moment. I don't know about the economics of Sunday papers, but I always enjoyed reading some paper on Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have an early morning tomorrow (it is Clean-up St.John's Day) and then it's the gym and an important afternoon meeting. So, guess I shall pull the pin now. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Just got SAP online with an interesting video on railway building, a look at eyebrows as they relate to beauty and a couple of one liners to start your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just got back from a Churchill Park cleanup. Ready for some hot coffee and a light breakfast. Then, it's off to the gym. Later.


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning everyone............going to be a busy Tuesday morning, students and then Zumba at 12:30 then errands to run, hope to be back here around 2 or so for high tea


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Still unpacking. I must be getting old as I feel like I've been in a street fight. Hopefully we will be done this week. Next up getting the net in the house and dumping the Hub. We've decided to cut the cord and do Internet tv. Been looking at getting an apple tv. I'm not sold on it fully yet as it looks like I have rent shows that I can get for free on my mini...but I hear there are work around.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Rps, sounds like you need some coffee.......I'll join you of course as I still have an hour until my first student arrives


----------



## Rps

Thanx Kim, I could use a jug full. Wow, you start teaching early... It's. Music isn't it, or did I miss read somewhere.


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, Kim. Your sig still has you in Bowmanville, Rp, I thought you were moved to Windsor by now?


----------



## Rps

Hi Sinc, we have moved but I haven't thought of a tag line yet. Read your post on the post......I fear you are right.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning everyone............going to be a busy Tuesday morning, students and then Zumba at 12:30 then errands to run, hope to be back here around 2 or so for high tea


Morning, Kim. Just got back from 75 minutes at the gym. I am pooped ....... but getting pumped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Still unpacking. I must be getting old as I feel like I've been in a street fight. Hopefully we will be done this week. Next up getting the net in the house and dumping the Hub. We've decided to cut the cord and do Internet tv. Been looking at getting an apple tv. I'm not sold on it fully yet as it looks like I have rent shows that I can get for free on my mini...but I hear there are work around.


Morning, Rp. Hopefully, the unpacking will not take too much longer ............ especially not with the heat and humidity you folks are getting. My son is complaining that TO is much hotter than St.John's ....................... no kidding!!!!!!

How is Tovah and MayBelle making out these days?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes it is hot here. Tovah a deeper MayBelle are doing fine. We have to watch MayBelle with this heat as she is not used to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes it is hot here. Tovah a deeper MayBelle are doing fine. We have to watch MayBelle with this heat as she is not used to it.


Yes, especially since she is black (I think that is the color of her fur). Bonne chance, mon ami.

"Tovah a deeper "??? Not sure what you were trying to say here.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Hopefully, the unpacking will not take too much longer ............ especially not with the heat and humidity you folks are getting. My son is complaining that TO is much hotter than St.John's ....................... no kidding!!!!!!


You can tell Stephen that this is how Toronto makes up for the low-snow winters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell Stephen that this is how Toronto makes up for the low-snow winters.


Afternoon, Sonal. He does not miss the snow/sleet/slush of St.John's, but I think that the humidity is something he was not ready for, at least not in May. C'est la vie.

So, how is Life treating you these days? In need of some herbal tea just now???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Busy day again tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Thanx Kim, I could use a jug full. Wow, you start teaching early... It's. Music isn't it, or did I miss read somewhere.


Yep, I teach piano and vocals and my daughter teaches: piano, guitar, vocals, trumpet, recorder, french horn, violin


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a light OtHD Breakfast for us all when we each rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are nearing view #6,000,000 here in The Shang. Anyone for a celebration??? Or, should we wait until we surpass the GTA population -- the Greater Toronto Area had a population of 6,054,191 in the 2011 Census.


----------



## Dr.G.

What the 2011 census says about Nova Scotia - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that's one heck of a lot of views. SAP is up for today with a new photographer you might know. Now to get tomorrow done, then get ready to hit the road by 7:40 or so, on my way to Calgary, winding up in Medicine Hat by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that's one heck of a lot of views. SAP is up for today with a new photographer you might know. Now to get tomorrow done, then get ready to hit the road by 7:40 or so, on my way to Calgary, winding up in Medicine Hat by mid afternoon.


Morning, Don. Bon voyage.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Have a safe trip Don. Marc we are still unpacking but hoping to be done in a week.

Kim, it's a sad day in the Bluegrass world as Doc Watson has passed away. For those who are unfamiliar he was to guitar what Scruggs was to banjo. I think it is safe to say that he influenced virtually every guitar player out there from the 50's onward.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Have a safe trip Don. Marc we are still unpacking but hoping to be done in a week.
> 
> Kim, it's a sad day in the Bluegrass world as Doc Watson has passed away. For those who are unfamiliar he was to guitar what Scruggs was to banjo. I think it is safe to say that he influenced virtually every guitar player out there from the 50's onward.


Morning, Rp. Good luck with the unpacking. Hopefully, the weather will not be too hot and humid for you folks.

Yes, I heard that Doc Watson died the other day. Sad. Heard him perform live with his son, Merle, back when I was in Georgia. As he liked to say, he was "just one of the people".


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang. 

Another busy day for me.

Sad about the passing of Doc Watson.

Rp - One box at a time....just one box at a time. Good Luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How is Kacey doing these days?


----------



## KC4

Hi Marc! It's a challenge to keep up to Kacey these days. Sheesh!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Marc! It's a challenge to keep up to Kacey these days. Sheesh!


Well, run twice as fast to stay in the same place.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Morning all. Have a safe trip Don. Marc we are still unpacking but hoping to be done in a week.
> 
> Kim, it's a sad day in the Bluegrass world as Doc Watson has passed away. For those who are unfamiliar he was to guitar what Scruggs was to banjo. I think it is safe to say that he influenced virtually every guitar player out there from the 50's onward.



I missed this one *sigh* the frequency of our musicians passing away lately has been astounding


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I missed this one *sigh* the frequency of our musicians passing away lately has been astounding


Sad, but all too true, Kim. I had the opportunity to hear him play live way back when.

So, how are you this evening?


----------



## javaqueen

I am doing well tonight Marc, my daughter had a new student start tonight and supposedly next week another one is starting for her


----------



## javaqueen

how are you doing tonight Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> how are you doing tonight Marc?


Fine. Just finished grading for the night and ready to pull the pin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a light breakfast for us this morning ................. and of course lots of coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all. Am busy prepping to hit the road here in Medicine Hat and onward to Val Marie, SK.

Today on SAP, eating ice cream in your sleep?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Bon voyage.

Eating ice cream is a fine treat ............. in one's waking hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just back from the gym so some herbal tea would be nice. Anyone interested?


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, another busy day and i taught until 8:30 tonight so finally done teaching and dinner, now to relax and hopefully not fall asleep while on the computer  


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. We just picked up Gus and Maggie from the airport after they spent 10 days in beautiful Thunder Bay, ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine TGIF Breakfast for us before I head out to the gym. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like we passed 6,000,000 views overnight ................ with no party.  Maybe when we hit 7 million views we shall have a party?


----------



## javaqueen

hmmm, is it too late to have a party?? 

Good morning Marc, et al - we are finally getting rain and I am doing my happy dance


----------



## SINC

Morning all from the town campground in Val Marie, SK where it is 6° in bright sunshine. We're off to Moose Jaw later in the day. SAP today features a video about a talented young sand artist not to be missed, but be aware it may bring a tear to your eye as it involves the holocaust.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> hmmm, is it too late to have a party??
> 
> Good morning Marc, et al - we are finally getting rain and I am doing my happy dance


Morning, Kim. Well, no party ........... but plenty of coffee. 

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all from the town campground in Val Marie, SK where it is 6° in bright sunshine. We're off to Moose Jaw later in the day. SAP today features a video about a talented young sand artist not to be missed, but be aware it may bring a tear to your eye as it involves the holocaust.


Don, that was an amazing clip. It was in real time, was it not? I am amazed at how quickly she could make such a detailed and moving work of art.


----------



## javaqueen

Hi Marc, sorry that I wasn't on earlier, a very busy day again.............doing very well and very happy with what was accomplished today  

Hope that you also had a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Hi Marc, sorry that I wasn't on earlier, a very busy day again.............doing very well and very happy with what was accomplished today
> 
> Hope that you also had a great day


Busy day here as well ........ then I made supper .......... and then some friends dropped in to see the doxies and chat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, not sure if you saw this, but Johan Santana pitched the first no-hitter in New York Mets' history, helped by an umpire's missed call and an outstanding catch in left field in an 8-0 victory over the St. Louis Cardinals on Friday night. 

After a string of close calls in their 51-season history, Santana finally finished the job in the Mets' 8,020th game since the team was born in 1962.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Have a great night Marc, sleep well


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Have a great night Marc, sleep well


Thank you, Kim. I did. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare a simple breakfast for us this morning ............... but first, some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the coffee's just fine thanks. Today on SAP a look at Solo, the border collie in our video, great rodeo shots and how to get that T-shirt off fast. Off to Swift Current later this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mornng, Don. Give my regards to SC when you arrive.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Don and Marc, et al

A nice light breakfast of eggs in a whole wheat tortilla is what I made this morning and now to enjoy my coffee  

Glad that you had a good night Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you today?

Coffee coming right up.


----------



## javaqueen

mmmmm coffee - doing well, will be leaving in about an hour for Zumba, but we are expecting more rain today  and that makes me happy


----------



## Dr.G.

Have fun at Zumba. Giving my knees a rest today and will do some gardening and take the doxies for short walks with Deborah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going out soon to a charity supper, but I shall leave a pot of hot tea if anyone in ON is interested. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks for the tea Marc  Zumba was great - so what did you have for dinner?


----------



## Dr.G.

We had the typical chicken with dressing, gravey, mashed potato, mashed turnip, carrots and peas ............. typical NL charity fare. Still, it was a good meal and was for a good cause (supporting causes that support the homeless and disadvantaged here in St.John's).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. I shall be ready to have Sunday Brunch ready for us when we rise to face the new day ............. how I miss Caman and his guest chefs each morning ................ still, I miss Caman more than I miss the guest chefs. Hopefully, he shall rejoin us soon. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

We might consider a new guest chef when Caman returns .....................


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just a quick visit to let Marc know his favourite JFL Gang are featured on SAP this morning along with a slinky drop and Murphy's 15 other laws.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just a quick visit to let Marc know his favourite JFL Gang are featured on SAP this morning along with a slinky drop and Murphy's 15 other laws.


Thanks for the heads up, Don. I shall check it out. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. I shall prepare some Sunday Brunch before taking the doxies for a short walk in Churchill Park. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is ready ......................... :love2: :love2: :love2: :clap:


----------



## javaqueen

mmmmmmm coffee  

Liked the video Marc  he is one of my favourite tv chefs...........as well as a whole bunch of others


----------



## javaqueen

I have one of his cookbooks and an app that has more of his recipes on it


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I have one of his cookbooks and an app that has more of his recipes on it


I gave Deborah the DVD Julia and Me along with some of the actual books of Julia Childs for her birthday. She is an avid collector of recipes in book form and on her iPad2.


----------



## Dr.G.

Frankenweenie (2012) Trailer - Tim Burton - YouTube

Guess it was only a matter of time ................................


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from mowing the lawn, so time for some High Tea at just past 4PM. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rather than throw this out to the general public in the Anything Mac forum, I thought I would start here first. Anyone here in The Shang have any experience with the new MacBook Air? I have a $1600 grant from Memorial and I thought that I would get one, since Stephen has my MacBook Pro.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

We don't have the new MacBook Air but the last model, my daughter has it and loves it because it is light and she can take it back and forth to school. Not having the optical drive isn't that much of an issue for her, we have an external drive for those times when she needs it. 

I also use to have an Air, but changed to a Pro for recording myself and my students


----------



## javaqueen

See you tomorrow Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> We don't have the new MacBook Air but the last model, my daughter has it and loves it because it is light and she can take it back and forth to school. Not having the optical drive isn't that much of an issue for her, we have an external drive for those times when she needs it.
> 
> I also use to have an Air, but changed to a Pro for recording myself and my students


Thanks for the feedback, Kim. Is this "external drive" the Super Drive?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> See you tomorrow Marc


Tomorrow is here today, Kim.

Morning all. I shall make coffee before I start in on breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Since today is Monday, and Michelle Phillips of the Mamas and the Papas was born on this day back in 1944, enjoy the breakfast music about Mondays.

The Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday - YouTube

The Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I figured it would happen someday, but did not want to see this record tied/broken.

Tiger ties legend Nicklaus with dramatic 73rd PGA Tour victory - CNN.com


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Kim. Is this "external drive" the Super Drive?


yes Marc it is and it works great


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning Marc and Don, et al

Looks like clear skies but............they are calling for more rain for us today, so we shall see what happens


----------



## SINC

Morning all as we prepare to leave Medicine Hat to go home via Calgary to drop off a friend. SAP is up with the 21 absolute worst things. How many happen to you?


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Don, thanks for SAP, I really don't like #14, but my cats do


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> yes Marc it is and it works great


Thanks for this info, Kim. Does an Apple Magic Mouse work with the MBA? I would think so, but want to know for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Don, thanks for SAP, I really don't like #14, but my cats do


#s 5,15,16, and 19 for me. Sad to say that #5 happens to me weekly.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for this info, Kim. Does an Apple Magic Mouse work with the MBA? I would think so, but want to know for sure.


I haven't tried one, but I am sure that it would work.........I can try it later and let you know, my daughter has her MBA at school and I have a Magic Mouse


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> #s 5,15,16, and 19 for me. Sad to say that #5 happens to me weekly.


normally #5 happens on my pockets and the kitchen cupboards *sigh*


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> normally #5 happens on my pockets and the kitchen cupboards *sigh*


Belt loop and #5 for me .............


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I haven't tried one, but I am sure that it would work.........I can try it later and let you know, my daughter has her MBA at school and I have a Magic Mouse


Just curious, Kim. I think that it should work. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea ................ anyone interested in 6PM Low Tea???


----------



## dona83

I got my wife the Air, it's a beautiful machine, not the most powerful but certainly what Mac is all about, powerful enough, simple, seamless. I'll also pair my Magic Mouse with my wife's Air tonight and report back, I have no doubt that they will work great together.


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> I got my wife the Air, it's a beautiful machine, not the most powerful but certainly what Mac is all about, powerful enough, simple, seamless. I'll also pair my Magic Mouse with my wife's Air tonight and report back, I have no doubt that they will work great together.


Thanks. I read your thread about the MBA for your wife, and it got me thinking .............. especially since my son took my MBP with him to TO. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang! Hope all are well. 



Dr.G. said:


> Rather than throw this out to the general public in the Anything Mac forum, I thought I would start here first. Anyone here in The Shang have any experience with the new MacBook Air? I have a $1600 grant from Memorial and I thought that I would get one, since Stephen has my MacBook Pro.


Marc, I bought a refurb MBA a few months ago to take traveling with me. It traveled and worked well for my purposes (internet access, email, Skype and photo storage) I paired it with a Magic mouse and it works great, however, as I become more adept at using the touchpad, I find I'm not bothering to use the MM as much. 

I really love how light and portable it is. It fits in the front pocket of a letter sized zippered portfolio. Perfect! 

I also appreciate the backlit keyboard as it makes it easy to use in low or no light areas. I don't miss the optical drive yet either.


----------



## javaqueen

Thanks for pairing it with the MM - I haven't had the chance to try it with my daughters machine, just finished teaching and then dinner. So glad that it works and yes I preferred the touchpad to the MM


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang! Hope all are well.
> 
> 
> Marc, I bought a refurb MBA a few months ago to take traveling with me. It traveled and worked well for my purposes (internet access, email, Skype and photo storage) I paired it with a Magic mouse and it works great, however, as I become more adept at using the touchpad, I find I'm not bothering to use the MM as much.
> 
> I really love how light and portable it is. It fits in the front pocket of a letter sized zippered portfolio. Perfect!
> 
> I also appreciate the backlit keyboard as it makes it easy to use in low or no light areas. I don't miss the optical drive yet either.


Thanks for this info, Kim. My wife has a Magic Mouse for her iMac, so I could use hers when needed.

How is Life treating you these days? Kacey finally get her "land legs"?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks for pairing it with the MM - I haven't had the chance to try it with my daughters machine, just finished teaching and then dinner. So glad that it works and yes I preferred the touchpad to the MM


Kim, I hate the touchpad on any computer ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for this info, Kim. My wife has a Magic Mouse for her iMac, so I could use hers when needed.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days? Kacey finally get her "land legs"?


FYI, I believe that one MM can only be paired with one machine at a time. Yes, you can switch it from one computer to another and then back, but it takes a few steps each switch. 

Kacey has her land legs back but still yearns for the sea.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> FYI, I believe that one MM can only be paired with one machine at a time. Yes, you can switch it from one computer to another and then back, but it takes a few steps each switch.
> 
> Kacey has her land legs back but still yearns for the sea.


Thanks for this bit of info, Kim. I might just go and get a MM for myself then if this is the case.

Tell Kacey that she is welcome to sail either of our two yachts -- the Doxie Lady and the Foxy Doxie ........... sort of his and her boats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a nice breakfast for us to help you each rise and shine and face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thought I would give you folks a heads-up to the news that will come your way today. As reported on CNN.Money --

"Starbucks is getting into the bread business.

The Seattle-based coffee chain announced plans Monday to buy St. John's - based Harbour Deep Bread and its La Boulange bakery brand from The Cafe Chez Marc for $100 million.

"This is an investment in our core business," said Howard Schultz, Starbucks chief executive, in a conference call with financial analysts. "After more than 40 years, we will be able to say that we are bakers too."

Schultz said one-third of Starbucks transactions include the purchase of a food item. Food now accounts for $1.5 billion in sales at U.S. company-operated Starbucks stores and has grown sharply in recent years, he added.

Starbucks will utiilze their "new methodology" to produce fresh baked items, Schultz said without elaborating.

"We are going to bring new level of merchandising and romance to the food category," he added."

Please keep in mind that we shall continue NOT to use Starbucks coffee, which I feel is inferior to the blends of coffee we use here in The Cafe Chez Marc, which is free/fair trade. The money from this sale will go to various charities around Canada (mainly food banks), and there will be more schools and medical clinics built for the towns that house the various farmers who grow our organic coffee beans.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, FYI my Magic Mouse works with any Mac that is bluetooth equipped and I believe that is all Macs now. You pair it with the laptop just once and it recognizes it anytime you use it. That noted, I only use mine to play golf on my laptop, otherwise the trackpad supplied is far superior to the MM. 

Back home after the big trip. Covered 1,900 km in six days and had much fun. 

Today on SAP, the 10 worst stings in WEBBITS, a near miss in our mini-clip and a video on a self-balancing unicycle.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, FYI my Magic Mouse works with any Mac that is bluetooth equipped and I believe that is all Macs now. You pair it with the laptop just once and it recognizes it anytime you use it. That noted, I only use mine to play golf on my laptop, otherwise the trackpad supplied is far superior to the MM.
> 
> Back home after the big trip. Covered 1,900 km in six days and had much fun.
> 
> Today on SAP, the 10 worst stings in WEBBITS, a near miss in our mini-clip and a video on a self-balancing unicycle.


Welcome home, Don. Thanks for the info. I have a meeting in an hour, so must dash.


----------



## Dr.G.

More moose on the loose a few blocks from my house. I did not take these pics, but it is in an area where we take our doxies for walks.


----------



## dona83

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks. I read your thread about the MBA for your wife, and it got me thinking .............. especially since my son took my MBP with him to TO.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


I would see that as a mixed blessing.  The Magic Mouse definitely works, but I'm a huge fan of the glass trackpad anyway except for CAD which is a lot better with a mouse. 

Life is good. I'm in the process of starting my own business doing minor paint repair for automobiles, mostly for fleet and dealers but also for individuals at car clubs where auto enthusiasts may be interested in this service. We'll see where it goes. How've you been lately?


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> I would see that as a mixed blessing.  The Magic Mouse definitely works, but I'm a huge fan of the glass trackpad anyway except for CAD which is a lot better with a mouse.
> 
> Life is good. I'm in the process of starting my own business doing minor paint repair for automobiles, mostly for fleet and dealers but also for individuals at car clubs where auto enthusiasts may be interested in this service. We'll see where it goes. How've you been lately?


Thanks for the MM tip.

An interesting business venture. I know that here in St.John's, more and more people are getting their cars repainted due to the effects of the salt on our roads in the winter, and the sea salt in the air all year round.

All goes well with me. Glad to see you here in The Shang, as we like to call this thread. My name is Marc, another tradition here in The Shang (those who feel comfortable in using their real first names do so here). Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to 4PM High Tea here in St.John's. Anyone interested???


----------



## dona83

I wonder why sea salt has more of an effect on the east coast. Vancouver and Victoria are also coastal cities but our cars do not rust like they do over there.

I've popped my head in once or twice like a little kid poking his head in to see the grown ups having their grown up conversations around the fireplace with tea. No promises that I'm ready to participate here on a regular basis yet, I'd give a few more years for that.  My name is Donald by the way. Nice to meet you by name, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> I wonder why sea salt has more of an effect on the east coast. Vancouver and Victoria are also coastal cities but our cars do not rust like they do over there.
> 
> I've popped my head in once or twice like a little kid poking his head in to see the grown ups having their grown up conversations around the fireplace with tea. No promises that I'm ready to participate here on a regular basis yet, I'd give a few more years for that.  My name is Donald by the way. Nice to meet you by name, Marc.


Donald, it is very foggy today in St.John's, NL, with winds out of the northeast. In that I can just about see the Atlantic Ocean on my roof (if I dared go up there since I am fearful of heights), I can taste the sea salt from the air ............ which has a fresh scent to it. 

No need to apologize for "popping in" every so often, in that we have had over 6 million views and "only" 81,000+ postings in the thread. Drop in whenever you want, but just be careful not to step on the doxies.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

7 Mini Daschunds - YouTube

A cute video clip re doxie pups that a student sent to me ................ Maybe comes mid-July we shall have another litter of doxie pups running about The Shang? We shall see.

For the record, I feel that their living conditions and area is NOT acceptable. Too many dangerous items and spots with which to contend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to get the OtHD Breakfast started .............. but first, some strong coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et al. Just finished up SAP which today features a unique optical illusion mini clip, 'Life Explained' and a look at presidential pooches.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check it out once I get back from my meeting.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning everyone, thanks for the coffee, will be checking out SAP in a few minutes


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim too, hope you have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. More coffee is just being made.
Afternoon, Don. I shall check out SAP once the coffee has brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sci-fi master Ray Bradbury, author of ‘Fahrenheit 451’ ‘Martian Chronicles,’ dead at 91 - The Washington Post

Just read this in the Washington Post. Sad. I liked his books, especially Fahrenheit 451.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got accepted to present a paper at a Canadian academic conference, so there goes my $1600 MBA. I get the professional development grant again in April, so I shall have to wait until then. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM High Tea is now being served. Enjoy the freshly baked scones.


----------



## Sonal

Who can resist fresh scones?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Who can resist fresh scones?


Afternoon, Sonal. Yes, fresh scones ............. and freshly brewed Sonal Special Herbal Tea. Enjoy.

So, how is Life treating you these days? Work stress any less during the week? Writing anything of note?

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Yes, fresh scones ............. and freshly brewed Sonal Special Herbal Tea. Enjoy.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days? Work stress any less during the week? Writing anything of note?
> 
> Paix, mon amie.


There's been some major progress on the work-front, which is wonderful, but of course leads to more work. tptptptp

I have a writing assignment due in about a week. 

Wedding invitations also just got mailed out. Feels like a bit too much multitasking right now.

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> There's been some major progress on the work-front, which is wonderful, but of course leads to more work. tptptptp
> 
> I have a writing assignment due in about a week.
> 
> Wedding invitations also just got mailed out. Feels like a bit too much multitasking right now.
> 
> How are you?


"Work is the curse of the drinking class". I think that Marx said that ............ just not sure if it was Karl or Groucho.

Good luck with the assignment ............ and of course, with the wedding invites. How many people do you figure on inviting? When/where exactly is the wedding?


----------



## Sonal

The wedding is in 80 days... but who's counting? 

Expecting about 75 people or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The wedding is in 80 days... but who's counting?
> 
> Expecting about 75 people or so.


Well, we should have a wedding shower for you here in The Shang, cater the reception from The Cafe Chez Marc (free of charge, of course), and send you and Gordon off on your honeymoon first class via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The wedding is in 80 days... but who's counting?
> 
> Expecting about 75 people or so.


OK. I have reserved The Shang's Honeymoon Suite for you and Gordon (in the middle of the reflecting pool), with the guest suites for your guest listed people surrounding you. I have also reserved your private beach surrounding Paradise Bay. It is my wedding gift to the two of you lovebirds. :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a light breakfast for us this morning ................ but, as always, first comes the coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Good Morning Marc, et al

Looks like sunshine is on the menu for us this morning  but we could get some thunder storms this afternoon??? we shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Kim et al. Slept a wee bit late today, so just got SAP online. Be sure not to overdose on cute when you watch the video of Kingsford the piglet today will ya?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Kim et al. Slept a wee bit late today, so just got SAP online. Be sure not to overdose on cute when you watch the video of Kingsford the piglet today will ya?


Talk about cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love2::love2::love2: I knew pigs could not fly, but swim?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Approaching 4PM High Tea Time .............. with some fresh scones coming out of the oven as we speak. Anyone interested?


----------



## dona83

Good day Marc, I am always in for some fresh scones. 

What is SAP?


----------



## SINC

dona83 said:


> What is SAP?


From one Donald to another, SAP is short for my website, St. Albert's Place, link in sig below. A news site updated every day of the year but Christmas Day, now visited by nearly 1.2million people.


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> Good day Marc, I am always in for some fresh scones.
> 
> What is SAP?


Afternoon, Donald. Scones coming right up. Don answered your question.

So, how are you today, mon ami?


----------



## dona83

Ah, I did not make the connection.

Do you prefer Donald or Don?  I've never really had a problem because most Donald's I know prefer to be called Don and I prefer Donald so there's never a confusion.


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> Ah, I did not make the connection.
> 
> Do you prefer Donald or Don?  I've never really had a problem because most Donald's I know prefer to be called Don and I prefer Donald so there's never a confusion.


We already have two Kims, Donald, so hopefully you shall remain Donald and Don remain Don.


----------



## dona83

Thanks Marc. My day is good. I have a number of projects on my plate but just taking a bit of a breather. How is yours?


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> Thanks Marc. My day is good. I have a number of projects on my plate but just taking a bit of a breather. How is yours?


Good to hear, Donald. All goes well here as well. Guess it is "coast to coast goodness".


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Donald. All goes well here as well. Guess it is "coast to coast goodness".


Just, um, skip over Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Just, um, skip over Toronto.


We can't "skip over Toronto", Sonal, for it is the CotU and holds everything together.

Having a tough day? Might so herbal tea help???


----------



## dona83

There's your problem right there, the density of matter in the CotU is far too high for goodness to even seep in. There is a solution, just touch that jolly fella at the top of the page. Goodness does travel freely through internet wires, even among all the anonymous bickering going on. 

And enjoy one of Marc's delicious scones with your tea. I will have a coffee for now, black.


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> There's your problem right there, the density of matter in the CotU is far too high for goodness to even seep in. There is a solution, just touch that jolly fella at the top of the page. Goodness does travel freely through internet wires, even among all the anonymous bickering going on.
> 
> And enjoy one of Marc's delicious scones with your tea. I will have a coffee for now, black.


Donald, we advocate the "trickle down" theory re the GTA here in The Shang. Goodness flows from the likes of Sonal eastward to St.John's and westward to Victoria, BC ............... and points in-between. No ranking is given, and I really should have said coast-to-coast-coast to be fair to ALL Canadians.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Donald, a black coffee drinker .............. I knew that there was another reason to like you. I only put a bit of skim milk in my coffee if it is 1) too hot, or 2) too strong ........... but since I like strong coffee, #2 never is really a factor.


----------



## Sonal

Welcome to the Shang, Donald... though I know you've popped in from time-to-time.

Too much multi-tasking here, I think.


----------



## dona83

I think each region of Canada has its strengths and weaknesses, together we make a team. 

I like good coffee black but I generally prefer cream. We do not have cream in the office which is all.

Sonal, you know all... :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> I think each region of Canada has its strengths and weaknesses, together we make a team.
> 
> I like good coffee black but I generally prefer cream. We do not have cream in the office which is all.
> 
> Sonal, you know all... :yikes:


My wife likes black coffee, and I like skim milk ......... but we have neighbors who like real cream, and it's a treat to go there for coffee.

Yes, Sonal The All Knowing is the gem here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new day ................ along with some strong coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I will gladly have a strong coffee while I work. Half way done this morning with SAP up and tomorrow in the process of being done. The JFL gang is at it again for you today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I will gladly have a strong coffee while I work. Half way done this morning with SAP up and tomorrow in the process of being done. The JFL gang is at it again for you today.


Morning, Don. Glad you liked the coffee. Actually, I did not see much humor in this JFL gag. As a non-swimmer, I would have jumped in to help the man and risk both of our lives.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Marc and all


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc and all


Morning, Kim. Someone looks as if they need a second cup of strong coffee.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Still in unpacking he'll at the moment. It seems everything I need to unpack is packed somewhere... Send half my time on a treasure hunt... The other half is like Christmas.... I some times wonder if they delivered the right boxes! Oh well another week and we can say we are livable. 

Bow is everyone this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Still in unpacking he'll at the moment. It seems everything I need to unpack is packed somewhere... Send half my time on a treasure hunt... The other half is like Christmas.... I some times wonder if they delivered the right boxes! Oh well another week and we can say we are livable.
> 
> Bow is everyone this morning.


Morning, Rp. Good to hear from you, even if it is in unpacking mode. Still, as you say, the end is in sight. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Location: Windsor, gateway to the world, but I can't find the damn key!" :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM High Tea. I have had a few cups of coffee today, so I am ready for some herbal tea ................... and freshly baked scones. Anyone interested???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up on 4PM High Tea. I have had a few cups of coffee today, so I am ready for some herbal tea ................... and freshly baked scones. Anyone interested???


Sounds good to me, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Received the following PM from Bob (aka eMacMan), who said that I could share it with you all and say that he would not be online for awhile to answer any questions or comment upon your expressions of sympathy.

Marc

Sorry to have been out of touch like this, but for the most part have not been getting much computer time.

Mom's simple Gall stone removal turned into a full Gall Bladder removal. On top of that when they got in they discovered fully metasticized cancer, a variety that did not show on the assorted scans.

Mom made a grand fight of it but finally died late Tuesday Afternoon.

Bob


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good to me, Marc.


Coming right up, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear that Bob, condolences.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, please pass along my condolences to Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, please pass along my condolences to Bob.


I shall. We are in contact every few days now.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang, 



Dr.G. said:


> We already have two Kims, Donald, so hopefully you shall remain Donald and Don remain Don.


And we have two Marc/ks as well, don't forget. Luckily they have their own distinction. (snort)


Welcome to the Shang Donald! I am one of the Kims. 

Sorry to hear Bob's new, Marc. I'd appreciate it if you would please pass along my condolences as well in your next communication with him. Thanks.


I am busier than ever..getting ready for a move, getting ready for a tenant in our condo (a nice young Dr. moves in tomorrow), attending to a few family business crises, picking up extra care time with my Mother-in-law, and taxiing Kacey to her classes and social engagements. Oh yeah, and when time permits, getting my workout done. 

On a fun note: I've been asked to do the photography again for another local Dragon's Den event this month. This time the main attraction is Arlene Dickinson. I'm looking forward to meeting her.


----------



## eMacMan

Was not expecting to be near a computer until at least next week but had to eMail in a photo for the obit.

Thanks for your kind thoughts and prayers.

Bob


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> 
> 
> And we have two Marc/ks as well, don't forget. Luckily they have their own distinction. (snort)
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Shang Donald! I am one of the Kims.
> 
> Sorry to hear Bob's new, Marc. I'd appreciate it if you would please pass along my condolences as well in your next communication with him. Thanks.
> 
> 
> I am busier than ever..getting ready for a move, getting ready for a tenant in our condo (a nice young Dr. moves in tomorrow), attending to a few family business crises, picking up extra care time with my Mother-in-law, and taxiing Kacey to her classes and social engagements. Oh yeah, and when time permits, getting my workout done.
> 
> On a fun note: I've been asked to do the photography again for another local Dragon's Den event this month. This time the main attraction is Arlene Dickinson. I'm looking forward to meeting her.


Evening, Kim #1 (sounds like Dr. Seuse and Thing One and Thing Two). Glad to hear that you are well, albeit busy. I shall pass on your thoughts to Bob as well.

I thought that there was only one Marc????? Who is Mark???

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Was not expecting to be near a computer until at least next week but had to eMail in a photo for the obit.
> 
> Thanks for your kind thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Bob


Good to know, Bob. You are in our thoughts and prayers.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin and call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

eMacMan you have my condolences on the passing of your mom *prayer*


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> And we have two Marc/ks as well, don't forget. Luckily they have their own distinction. (snort)
> Welcome to the Shang Donald! I am one of the Kims.


But there's (and will ever be) only one Mohan/tilt! I am unique - just like everybody else 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> But there's (and will ever be) only one Mohan/tilt! I am unique - just like everybody else
> 
> Cheers


Very true, Mohan. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit early for breakfast, so I shall start to brew the coffee and tea for this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. More unneeded and unwanted rain today as Alberta continues to tread water. The south is the hardest hit, but we too are very wet, although lush and green. Today on SAP, learn about earthworms from BBC1, blinders with a twist for a horse and beer that makes you stronger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, we have been hearing of huge amounts of rain, even by St.John's standards, hitting parts of AB causing flooding and rivers/streams to overflow.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Yes, Southern Alberta is feeling a little over washed these days. Some districts in and around Calgary have been issued a boil water notice due to the high turbidity in our local rivers causing water plant problems. So far we are doing OK here where we live in central Calgary. 

Mohan - You are definitely one of a kind. 

Marc - Have you forgotten CubaMark? 

Don - Off to check SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Yes, Southern Alberta is feeling a little over washed these days. Some districts in and around Calgary have been issued a boil water notice due to the high turbidity in our local rivers causing water plant problems. So far we are doing OK here where we live in central Calgary.
> 
> Mohan - You are definitely one of a kind.
> 
> Marc - Have you forgotten CubaMark?
> 
> Don - Off to check SAP soon.


Morning, Kim. Good luck with your water situation and flooding.

No, I have not forgotten CubaMark, but Mark spells his name with a "k" not a "c". Thus, there is no problem there ............... as there is with Kim 1 and Kim 2 .......... luckily, we can always tell Don from Donald in that Don is the one in the pink outfit, and Donald wears a yellow hard hat.

How is Kacey today?


----------



## KC4

KC4 said:


> And we have two Marc/ks as well, don't forget. Luckily *they have their own distinction*. (snort)





Dr.G. said:


> I thought that there was only one Marc????? *Who is Mark???*


You asked....so..


Dr.G. said:


> ...but Mark spells his name with a "k" not a "c".


Yes, t'was (just) one of the disctinctions I was referring too. 

I'd also like to bring your attention to this: 








Kacey went backyard camping at a friend's house last night. I'm guessing they are feeling a bit soggy now - if they didn't wimp out and move indoors.


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, we too are a tad soggy here as well.

Just finished adding a new feature to SAP. We now feature the BBC news feed for Canada and the U.S., a rolling ticker that changes every seven seconds and brings current news links to SAP.

Always giving, never taking, that's us.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> You asked....so..
> 
> 
> Yes, t'was (just) one of the disctinctions I was referring too.
> 
> I'd also like to bring your attention to this:
> View attachment 24187
> 
> 
> Kacey went backyard camping at a friend's house last night. I'm guessing they are feeling a bit soggy now - if they didn't wimp out and move indoors.


I forgot I asked that, Kim.  Mea culpa ............ "the mind is the first thing to go", or so says my wife .............. but I tell her it's my knees first. 

That looks like a fine doxie treat, Kim. That is a mini-smooth doxie pup. If Gracie is pregnant, and we think she is, she will be having pups on July 15th. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, we too are a tad soggy here as well.
> 
> Just finished adding a new feature to SAP. We now feature the BBC news feed for Canada and the U.S., a rolling ticker that changes every seven seconds and brings current news links to SAP.
> 
> Always giving, never taking, that's us.


Interesting ticker, Don.

Talk about BIG eyes on a dog!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

I had a couple of technical glitches and a reader who is an IT guy set me straight. The news feed is now running properly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had a couple of technical glitches and a reader who is an IT guy set me straight. The news feed is now running properly.


An interesting addition to SAP, Don. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly tea time once again. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting addition to SAP, Don. Kudos. :clap:


Marc, I wanted to bring a different news perspective to SAP. I run links daily to both Canadian and American news services, but I think the British bring some balance to common stories that the other two lack. At least that is my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I wanted to bring a different news perspective to SAP. I run links daily to both Canadian and American news services, but I think the British bring some balance to common stories that the other two lack. At least that is my story and I am sticking to it.


Don, I watch BBC Canada for that perspective, along with CNN, PBS and CBC. It is interesting how an event might be seen somewhat differently on all four stations. Still, CBC and PBS are closer to the fairness of their views, with BBC and CNN coming in a close second. 

Now, if only you would have more puppy pictures in SAP ............. maybe Gracie, if she is pregnant, will supply you with a steady stream of pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are about to have a grand wine and doxie party. We are doxie sitting two dogs, one from our second litter and one from our last litter. We are inviting over neighbors who have a doxie from our second litter. So, we will have our five, and three other siblings here, for a grand total of eight doxies and five adults. Should be a wild time tonight.


----------



## javaqueen

Enjoy your time with the doxies and the wine  sounds like a great and wild time for sure


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Enjoy your time with the doxies and the wine  sounds like a great and wild time for sure


Good company, good wine and lots of doxies roaming about ............. what was there not to enjoy????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. More rain here today and for six of the next seven days. Blustery winds make being outside miserable. Likely a good day to wash the floors in the motorhome and settle in for the Fedex St. Jude Classic golf tourney.

A busy morning on SAP with more of Al Popil's fantastic rodeo shots, an amazing math card trick, fun for baby on the treadmill and last but not least, what's in your steak?

Off to work now, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just got back from a romp at a local golf course with the doxies. Shall check out SAP once I get a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a light Sunday Brunch which you may have outside on the deck, or in bed. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning, sitting here enjoying my coffee, Don I thoroughly enjoyed the baby and the treadmill on SAP this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin. I have all sorts of meetings on-campus tomorrow. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Sorry I missed your comment Marc, went over to the daughter and son-in-laws house for a bit and then hubby and I went for a nice walk, came home and made dinner (salmon) and then cleaned up, now sitting and relaxing


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Sorry I missed your comment Marc, went over to the daughter and son-in-laws house for a bit and then hubby and I went for a nice walk, came home and made dinner (salmon) and then cleaned up, now sitting and relaxing


No problem, Kim. Glad you are well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee going and then make some breakfast for us all. Then, off to the gym ................ and then to meetings. Such is Life. Later.


----------



## javaqueen

mmm coffee, you know that I love my coffee


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Kim. If you missed that massive fireworks display for the Queen's 60th celebration, fear not as it is our feature video today on SAP along with a new "Top Company Dogs" bit that's good for your morning smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> mmm coffee, you know that I love my coffee


Kim, they don't call you "the coffee queen" here in The Shang for no reason. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Kim. If you missed that massive fireworks display for the Queen's 60th celebration, fear not as it is our feature video today on SAP along with a new "Top Company Dogs" bit that's good for your morning smile.


Morning, Don. Checked out the company dogs .............. not a doxie in the lot, but the pics were cute.

"Doesn't matter. Let's look for yours!" :lmao:


----------



## javaqueen

Marc I am doing well, just having another coffee and relaxing 

I have cured some bacon and just finished rinsing it and testing it *yum* regular and maple infused bacon


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Marc I am doing well, just having another coffee and relaxing
> 
> I have cured some bacon and just finished rinsing it and testing it *yum* regular and maple infused bacon


Glad to hear, Kim. I know nothing about the curing of bacon, but I bet Deborah does since her dad raised cattle for about 10 years.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Glad to hear, Kim. I know nothing about the curing of bacon, but I bet Deborah does since her dad raised cattle for about 10 years.


I hate to break the news to you Marc, but bacon is not made from 'cattle'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have made some herbal tea .............. after two hours of sitting in a boring meeting. Anyone interested????


----------



## Sonal

I'll take some tea, Marc. How are you today.... beyond bored by your meeting?


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> I hate to break the news to you Marc, but bacon is not made from 'cattle'.


LOL - so Don, want some bacon??


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I hate to break the news to you Marc, but bacon is not made from 'cattle'.


What?????????? I had visions of cattle drives being done to the Bennington Bacon Factory, in Bennington, Montana ................ This is what the movies showed with cowboys taking the cattle herds from the Texas panhandle up to Bennington, MT to provide the bacon for the BLTs back east. Next you shall tell me that pigs fly, bacon (and other pork products) come from pigs, and that doxies are not cute. 

Actually, my father-in-law also had a side business in dried beef jerky (I can't recall the name of the company), but he let me try some and I was hooked.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'll take some tea, Marc. How are you today.... beyond bored by your meeting?


Evening, Sonal. Tea coming right up.

I amstarting to go into transition mode with Intersession's courses ending up next week with grades due on the 22nd, and Summer school starting on the 25th. I enjoy the online discussions and the finals are usually very interesting (albeit long) since they are personal reflections upon the theoretical concepts discussed in the course.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> LOL - so Don, want some bacon??


I joke with my wife that I would never let her send any of our doxies to the Lethbridge Horse Meat Factory where they turn old dogs into horse meat. She keeps trying to tell me that horses don't eat meat, and that horse meat is no longer used in dog food ............................. but I know better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a nice walk with Deborah, Maggie, Gus and Gracie. We met Bridget, Lucy and Buster along the way (doxies we bred and owned by two other people). The four of us were walking six doxies and it looked like a doxie parade. People were taking pictures of this line of doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful sunrise and I sat out back watching the sunrise in the east with a cup of coffee and doxies scurring about my backyard. Should be a fine day today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et al.

Been up for a couple of hours and SAP is done for both today and tomorrow. Today features 10 skyscrapers in our video, acrylic paintings and a straight flush.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have a 10AM meeting, so I shall check out SAP when I return. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 



Dr.G. said:


> I joke with my wife that I would never let her send any of our doxies to the Lethbridge Horse Meat Factory where they turn old dogs into horse meat. She keeps trying to tell me that horses don't eat meat, and that horse meat is no longer used in dog food ............................. but I know better.


Speaking of horse meat....or meat of the horse, (is that like hair of the dog? Ah, I digress...) horse steaks were not uncommon on the menus in Sicily and Italy. 

I had many chances to and considered trying it, because I've never (to my knowledge) eaten it, but I just could not do it. The thought of eating a piece of a horse just would not sit acceptably with me. Culture shock, eh? But yet, I have and can happily eat a snail. Buckets of them, in fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of horse meat....or meat of the horse, (is that like hair of the dog? Ah, I digress...) horse steaks were not uncommon on the menus in Sicily and Italy.
> 
> I had many chances to and considered trying it, because I've never (to my knowledge) eaten it, but I just could not do it. The thought of eating a piece of a horse just would not sit acceptably with me. Culture shock, eh? But yet, I have and can happily eat a snail. Buckets of them, in fact.


Afternoon, Kim. I would rather eat one of my doxies than eat snails ........... Deborah is the opposite of this point of view, however.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy ................. but first, coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, thanks for the coffee Marc. Today on SAP, squeez bacon, 'oh yeah baby, don't stop' and 10 bets you will never lose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP a bit later today ............. "squeez bacon"??? Is that where bacon cattle are sqeezed into a tight spot prior to being milked for their bacon?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP a bit later today ............. "squeez bacon"??? Is that where bacon cattle are sqeezed into a tight spot prior to being milked for their bacon?


Uh, yeah, sure, that's it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, yeah, sure, that's it.


No sign of bacon cattle herds, but the Swedes seem to have a unique idea. 

Liked that 10 tricks clip. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Already 21C here at just past noon. I was speaking with a neighbor who said that on this day back in 1976, we had about three inches of snow. He said his dog, a black Lab, loved this one last time playing in the snow. It was the year before I came to St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 22C this afternoon, with bright sunshine and blue skies ............ and no wind. Had to make sure the doxies had enough water and that Gracie, who is starting to look and act pregnant, stayed out of the full sun.

Anyone for ice tea?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> It hit 22C this afternoon, with bright sunshine and blue skies ............ and no wind. Had to make sure the doxies had enough water and that Gracie, who is starting to look and act pregnant, stayed out of the full sun.
> 
> Anyone for ice tea?


Sure, if you want to heat it up in the microwave first.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sure, if you want to heat it up in the microwave first.


Afternoon, Sonal. My son has been complaining about the heat, humidity, smog, etc, in TO. Have things changed???? Still, we could always get you a cup of Sonal Special Hot Herbal Tea.

How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. My son has been complaining about the heat, humidity, smog, etc, in TO. Have things changed???? Still, we could always get you a cup of Sonal Special Hot Herbal Tea.
> 
> How are you today?


We had rain recently, and that broke the heat. We're at just 19C right now. (WeatherNetwork says it's still humid out, but it doesn't feel that way to me.)

Still, I'm probably more used to Toronto's hot smoggy summers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> We had rain recently, and that broke the heat. We're at just 19C right now. (WeatherNetwork says it's still humid out, but it doesn't feel that way to me.)
> 
> Still, I'm probably more used to Toronto's hot smoggy summers.


Well, Stephen is NOT used to smog, but he can tolerate heat ......... just not a high humidex (which here in St.John's is anything over 25C). Today was grand, with 22C temps, albeit no wind, and no humidity. Still, after a week of rain/drizzle/fog, this is a real gift from Mother Nature.

The count down continues ............ getting nervous???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> The count down continues ............ getting nervous???


What's to be nervous about? My biggest wedding worry at the moment is finding the right pair of shoes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> What's to be nervous about? My biggest wedding worry at the moment is finding the right pair of shoes.


:lmao: MIght I suggest ruby red shoes like the one Dorothy wore in The Wizard of Oz? Then you could click your heels and say "There's no one like Gordon ......... there's no one like Gordon ............ " and it would all be over. 

Is is going to be a religious service .............. or will Mayor Ford preside over the ceremonies at City Hall?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao: MIght I suggest ruby red shoes like the one Dorothy wore in The Wizard of Oz? Then you could click your heels and say "There's no one like Gordon ......... there's no one like Gordon ............ " and it would all be over.
> 
> Is is going to be a religious service .............. or will Mayor Ford preside over the ceremonies at City Hall?


I'm wearing a purple dress, so ruby slippers would not work... but then, I could still use some ruby slippers. 

Mayor Ford seemed unlikely to preside over the wedding of a latte-sipping downtown elitist like myself, so we found another officiant. It's a non-relgious ceremony, but our officiant is happy to do whatever we would like... at our first meeting he pulled a Roman Collar out of his jacket pocket and told us that he only uses this for 3 reasons. 1) If someone asks him to for their ceremony, 2) as a bookmark, and 3) if pulled over for speeding.

He did have a nice suggestion about incorporating a short reading from the Bible, but in Croatian, which I think Gordan's parents would like. But then the question becomes, who reads it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm wearing a purple dress, so ruby slippers would not work... but then, I could still use some ruby slippers.
> 
> Mayor Ford seemed unlikely to preside over the wedding of a latte-sipping downtown elitist like myself, so we found another officiant. It's a non-relgious ceremony, but our officiant is happy to do whatever we would like... at our first meeting he pulled a Roman Collar out of his jacket pocket and told us that he only uses this for 3 reasons. 1) If someone asks him to for their ceremony, 2) as a bookmark, and 3) if pulled over for speeding.
> 
> He did have a nice suggestion about incorporating a short reading from the Bible, but in Croatian, which I think Gordan's parents would like. But then the question becomes, who reads it?


Well, I am not the fashion person in our household ........ 

Lucky you not to have Mayor Ford preside over your ceremony. Tell Gordon I speak a bit of Croatian, having been to Zagreb and Dubrovnik, and points inbetween. Of course, I could not do the ceremony since I shall be too busy getting the catered reception ready after the ceremony.

Still, it should all be fine in the end.


----------



## SINC

Just going to settle in and watch the CFL Riders take on BC in the first pre-season game of the year at 8:00. That would be 11:30 in NL, so I doubt Marc will be tuning in.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just going to settle in and watch the CFL Riders take on BC in the first pre-season game of the year at 8:00. That would be 11:30 in NL, so I doubt Marc will be tuning in.


I shall wait for the regular season, Don. Deborah still roots for the Calgary Roughriders. I am rooting for the Don Mills Doxies in the Eastern Conference and the Battleford Bacon Rustlers in the West.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

A busy morning with so much activity on SAP today that I had to get up early to get it all done. I put on the coffee pot if anyone is interested. I may need a few cups myself to stay awake until all is done today.

Today, a security camera catches happenings around the world, putting out a candle the hard way and a close up look at a goose mom and kids.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the coffee, Don. I was up at 535AM with the doxies and then went back to bed. I shall make breakfast for us all and then finish my morning grading before I venture into the land of SAP. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Matt Cain stood in the dugout soaking in a standing ovation from 42,298 hopelessly-in-love Giants fans, was asked about throwing the first perfect game in the 130-year history of the franchise, and he summarized it in one word.

"Wow!" he exclaimed to San Francisco television's Amy Gutierrez, appearing one-part dazed and one-part stunned."

Wow indeed.

Drinks are on the house at The Cafe Chez Marc and the Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don and Marc


----------



## javaqueen

Don, thanks for SAP this morning, I enjoyed the do it yourself BLT  and of course the security video was great too


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> I'm wearing a purple dress, so ruby slippers would not work... but then, I could still use some ruby slippers.
> 
> Mayor Ford seemed unlikely to preside over the wedding of a latte-sipping downtown elitist like myself, so we found another officiant. It's a non-relgious ceremony, but our officiant is happy to do whatever we would like... at our first meeting he pulled a Roman Collar out of his jacket pocket and told us that he only uses this for 3 reasons. 1) If someone asks him to for their ceremony, 2) as a bookmark, and 3) if pulled over for speeding.
> 
> He did have a nice suggestion about incorporating a short reading from the Bible, but in Croatian, which I think Gordan's parents would like. But then the question becomes, who reads it?


Congratulations!!! is your dress royal purple or a lighter hue to celebrate your special day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Making some fresh coffee. Interested???

How are you this fine Spring morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Don, thanks for SAP this morning, I enjoyed the do it yourself BLT  and of course the security video was great too


Yes, I liked the security cam images and subtitles as well, Kim. BLTs need cattle for the B, so that was not on the menu ................ of course, PLTs, as in pork, lettuce and tomato sandwiches are possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> "Matt Cain stood in the dugout soaking in a standing ovation from 42,298 hopelessly-in-love Giants fans, was asked about throwing the first perfect game in the 130-year history of the franchise, and he summarized it in one word.
> 
> "Wow!" he exclaimed to San Francisco television's Amy Gutierrez, appearing one-part dazed and one-part stunned."
> 
> Wow indeed.
> 
> Drinks are on the house at The Cafe Chez Marc and the Hair of the Doxie Den.


Gregor Blanco preserves Perfect Game with a diving catch - YouTube

Matt Cain Completes 22nd Perfect Game in MLB History - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished planting my peas just now. I love to be able to go out back and get some vine-fresh sugar snap peas and just eat them like candy.


----------



## SINC

Me too Marc and I eat pod and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too Marc and I eat pod and all.


Yes, that is the beauty of sugar snap peas ............. pick 'em and eat 'em, pod and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

good night Marc chat more tomorrow


----------



## KC4

Just popping in to say, Hi Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good night Marc chat more tomorrow





KC4 said:


> Just popping in to say, Hi Shang!


Morning, Kim and Kim. You should incorporate to form the company Kim and Kim, Inc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a simple TGIF Breakfast today ............. but first, coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

3 reported dead in University of Alberta shooting - Canada - CBC News

How tragic ...............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yes a tragedy indeed. It was an armoured truck attempted robbery by a lone gunman. The dead and injured were guards on the truck.


----------



## SINC

Just finished up SAP and the JFL gang have a funny prank for you this morning Marc, unlike the last one that you did not care for much. The look on the faces of the men in the video is priceless. also a close call in a highway truck accident and a 'cup of cut' for a recipe.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone

another glorious Friday


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished up SAP and the JFL gang have a funny prank for you this morning Marc, unlike the last one that you did not care for much. The look on the faces of the men in the video is priceless. also a close call in a highway truck accident and a 'cup of cut' for a recipe.


Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once I get a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone
> 
> another glorious Friday


Morning, Kim. Sounds like you are in a good mood. :clap:


----------



## javaqueen

of course I'm in a good mood - it is Friday  and the sun is shining and the birds are singing and my coffee is poured


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> of course I'm in a good mood - it is Friday  and the sun is shining and the birds are singing and my coffee is poured


Oh ............... is it because it's Friday ......... the sun is shining ........... the birds are singing .................... or, if the truth be known, the coffee is fresh and poured????


----------



## javaqueen

all of the above but mostly because the coffee is poured


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> all of the above but mostly because the coffee is poured


I know how you feel, Kim. Still, there is many a morning (not today), when I go out onto my back deck and watch the sunrise .............. complete with a freshly brewed hot cup of coffee and the doxies running about the backyard in the early morning light.


----------



## javaqueen

now that sounds like a moment of paradise to me 

today is working in the office day so I will be here and gone for the better part of the day until my students start arriving


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> now that sounds like a moment of paradise to me
> 
> today is working in the office day so I will be here and gone for the better part of the day until my students start arriving


Yes, the othe day when it was so warm, even in the early morning, the doxies decided en masse to get up just as the first rays of sunshine were hitting the shores of St. John's ................. which was about 5:05AM. I looked at my clock and through bleery eyes saw 6:06AM, so I figured what the heck. I got up, fed them as I made some coffee and then went out back with them .............. only to realize that it was still very, very early in the morning. Still, it was a nice moment. The birds were just waking up and singing away, there were no sounds of St.John's and the only movement I could see was the doxies roaming about the back garden. Truly a poetic moment.


----------



## javaqueen

I am now in my favourite coffee shop where I have just had my lunch and am drinking a cup of coffee. I am waiting here for my oldest daughter and then we are going back to my house for a while. But, unfortunately not finished working so had to bring the laptop with me


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am now in my favourite coffee shop where I have just had my lunch and am drinking a cup of coffee. I am waiting here for my oldest daughter and then we are going back to my house for a while. But, unfortunately not finished working so had to bring the laptop with me


Well, as Marx once said, "Work is the curse of the coffee drinking class" ........... now, was that Karl or Groucho who said that??????????????


----------



## javaqueen

LOL doesn't matter who said it, tis true, tis true


----------



## SINC

Hmm, don't ever recall the word 'coffee' being inserted into that quote before. 

As a one cup a day man, I like the original better!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> LOL doesn't matter who said it, tis true, tis true


Well, it is either a line from The Communist Manifesto or Duck Soup.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmm, don't ever recall the word 'coffee' being inserted into that quote before.
> 
> As a one cup a day man, I like the original better!


Well, Karl Marx wrote, "Die Religion ... ist das Opium des Volkes" which means "Religion is the opium of the people". He then went on to write that "Communism deprives no man of the ability to appropriate the fruits of his labour and to drink his coffee." He finished his thoughts with his classic line "The road to Hell is paved with good intentions. The proletarians have nothing to lose but their coffee."


Some of my favorite Groucho quotes are as follows:

"Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read."

"I sent the club a wire stating, PLEASE ACCEPT MY RESIGNATION. I DON'T WANT TO BELONG TO ANY CLUB THAT WILL ACCEPT ME AS A MEMBER. "

"Age is not a particularly interesting subject. Anyone can get old. All you have to do is live long enough. "

"Either this man is dead or my watch has stopped. "


----------



## Dr.G.

Chico and Harpo Marx in a piano duet - YouTube

Kim, this is for you ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Red Skelton--What's My Line? - YouTube

What's my Line? Jack Benny - YouTube

Whats my line? - George Burns and Cracie Allen - YouTube

Don, this is for you and SAP. Those were the days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

think I found something for SAP for you Don

Miracle - Baby Ran Over by a Train Survives With Hardly a Scratch


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the suggestions folks. 

Today on SAP, grab a tissue and watch the performance of Tim Coe on America's Got Talent in our video, a unique bowling strike and 'when you see it'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a simple breakfast this morning, and a grand Father's Day brunch tomorrow. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was going to sit outside with the doxies and a cup of coffee, but the fog has quickly rolled in off of the Atlantic, so I shall watch it creep in and over us from the safety of my home office .............. with some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for the suggestions folks.
> 
> Today on SAP, grab a tissue and watch the performance of Tim Coe on America's Got Talent in our video, a unique bowling strike and 'when you see it'.


Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once my morning grading is over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from taking a couple of the doxies for a run. Gracie is starting to look very pregnant, so she did not come with us, and Abby and Daisy are a bit old for this climb, so it was just Maggie and Gus.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, coffee is fresh and ready when you all are


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you today? We took Gracie to the vet. We can feel the little pups kicking. They are about the size of a walnut just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

An interesting web cam of Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## KC4

Hi Shang Gang! 
Cool webcam Marc. 

The Arlene Dickinsen photo shoot went well yesterday and now I'm getting ready to go to a Louisiana Seafood boil tonight! The host has flown in over 100 lbs of seafood for the event. Aaayyeeeeaaaahhhh!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, I could use your expert advice here. I have been approached by the folks at Fernbrook, Cityzen Builder and Castlepoint. They want to swap the L Tower in TO for some shares in The Cafe Chez Marc (TCCM), which includes The Hair of the Doxie Den and the What's Up Dach? Comedy Club (profits from the sale of all Sonal Special products go to charity, so that is not included). The crowd at FCB and C want to swap the L Tower for 30% ownership in our TCCM shares (I would own 65% of the shares, with all of you folks owning the other 5% in trust). The say that this is "a dramatic 58-storey tower rising above the Sony Centre in the heart of the city. As a building, it's impressive from the outside. Inside you'll find 600 units ranging from about 500 sq. feet to 2000 sq. ft. It has its own cinema, spa, saunas, lap pool, gym and more." I think that it's pricey for each unit (e.g., $800 a square foot to $1,300 a square foot depending on the floor, view and configuration). What do you think? Is $800-$1300 a square foot pricey or a fair price in this area of TO?

Merci, mon amie.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore
> 
> An interesting web cam of Lunenburg, NS.


Loved Lunenburg when my wife and then two young kids spent a week in NS and a week in PEI. That webcam looks like it's right next or near to the Fisheries Museum. Best little museum I have ever been too and the guides were great with awesome true stories


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Shang Gang!
> Cool webcam Marc.
> 
> The Arlene Dickinsen photo shoot went well yesterday and now I'm getting ready to go to a Louisiana Seafood boil tonight! The host has flown in over 100 lbs of seafood for the event. Aaayyeeeeaaaahhhh!


Evening, Kim. Sounds like a real southern "boil up", as they say here. Good luck. I dated a young lady from rural Louisiana, and could she cook!!! Got to liking the flavor of food from that area of the US South. Bonne chance, mon amie.

Glad to hear the photo shoot went well. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Loved Lunenburg when my wife and then two young kids spent a week in NS and a week in PEI. That webcam looks like it's right next or near to the Fisheries Museum. Best little museum I have ever been too and the guides were great with awesome true stories


We were there in May, and will go again in October. We hope to retire in Lunenburg in a couple of years. We shall see.

For the record, I am Marc. Glad to see you here in The Shang. What brought you here??? Just curious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just watched the final few holes of the US Open. I hope that Furyk can "bring home the bacon" tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is already Sunday here in St.John's and I have to start to get a Father's Day treat ready for some of us tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make some tea and coffee and then get a special Father's Day Brunch ready for one and all .............. with dad's getting it served in bed. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, from a damp Alberta. The U.S. Open continues today with 15 golfers in range of a win. It should be a fine afternoon of golf. 

Today on SAP our video features 'the end of life machine', a long power drift around a corner by a rally car and just for Marc, more Hollywood Squares.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, from a damp Alberta. The U.S. Open continues today with 15 golfers in range of a win. It should be a fine afternoon of golf.
> 
> Today on SAP our video features 'the end of life machine', a long power drift around a corner by a rally car and just for Marc, more Hollywood Squares.


Morning, Don. Finally got some real sunshine here in St.John's. I would like to see Furyk win today's round and the championship ............... anyone but Tiger. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, from a damp Alberta. The U.S. Open continues today with 15 golfers in range of a win. It should be a fine afternoon of golf.
> 
> Today on SAP our video features 'the end of life machine', a long power drift around a corner by a rally car and just for Marc, more Hollywood Squares.


Don, that EoL machine was creepy. 
Quite the "power turn" ............. and, as always, cute HS quotes. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone......thanks for the coffee Marc 
Don, I agree with Marc that the EoL machine is really unnerving. Not something that I would want at all. 
But, I enjoyed the HS quotes


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## javaqueen

not so sunny around here today - we have an 80% chance of thunderstorms, but I am doing well, just about to have some coffee care to join me?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> not so sunny around here today - we have an 80% chance of thunderstorms, but I am doing well, just about to have some coffee care to join me?


Coffee sounds good. Was just outside washing my car. Sunny here so a cup of coffee would be fine just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished mowing the lawn, and polished off a couple of Bacardi Rum Breezers to cool off.


----------



## SINC

Just cracked a cold beer and am sitting in the motor home about to settle in to watch the U.S. Open. Crystal got me a Jabra Drive for Father's Day and what a neat little gadget. Jut tried it out in the 4 x 4 (it works in any vehicle) and it is great. I can answer my iPhone hands free. It recognizes voice commands to dial Ann for me, and streams all my music to listen to while I drive. It will be a welcome addition to my motor home trips.

Jabra Drive In-Car Speakerphone : Car Kits - Best Buy Canada


----------



## javaqueen

that sounds like a great gadget


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Going to try some decaf coffee .............. I feel like coffee rather than tea but I don't want to be awake until 4AM. Anyone want to share some with me???????


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Deborah just got word that her dad, who has been ill with cancer, is fading and she has to go to Calgary on the next flight out of St.John's, which is 6AM. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

(((((((((((Deborah)))))))))) Marc please give Deborah a hug from me and tell her that I am praying for you all *prayer*


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> (((((((((((Deborah)))))))))) Marc please give Deborah a hug from me and tell her that I am praying for you all *prayer*


I shall, Kim. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

About to take Deborah off to the airport for her flight to Calgary. Coffee is ready. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Came back from the airport at about 5AM, slept for about an hour, took the doxies (a couple at a time) out for a run around Churchill Park, and then came back to do my morning grading. Breakfast has now been made and this is the way for all of us to get going on a new week. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry to hear of Deborah's dad's situation. I wish her the best.

Today on SAP, the F word video with Gordon Ramsey (not what you think), some tearable puns just for Rp and a small dog doing a big job.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sorry to hear of Deborah's dad's situation. I wish her the best.
> 
> Today on SAP, the F word video with Gordon Ramsey (not what you think), some tearable puns just for Rp and a small dog doing a big job.


Morning, Don. Her dad has been sick for a year or so, and it is coming to an end soon. Sad, but he does not want to suffer and he has lived a long life. They grow 'em tough in SK.


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon all, finally sitting down to relax before the students arrive at 3:30 

hope that everyone is having a good day


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Just got in from working in the garden. Now, it is time to get back to grading and have some tea. Is anyone interested in sharing some???????? I have enough grading to go around, as well as some freshly brewed Sonal Special.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just spoke to Deborah. She made it to Calgary and is on her way to see her dad. He is having a difficult time breathing, but is conscious and aware and waiting for her to come and see him, since all her other brothers and sister are there. As I said, they grow them touch on the SK prairies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

A bit of a bad day for me. While working on the garden and the RV today, I lost my 35 year service gold ring. I was at too many places today, but retraced most of my steps to no avail. Such is life. It was a pinky ring that just dropped off somehow.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> A bit of a bad day for me. While working on the garden and the RV today, I lost my 35 year service gold ring. I was at too many places today, but retraced most of my steps to no avail. Such is life. It was a pinky ring that just dropped off somehow.


That's too bad Don. Maybe it would be worth your while to rent a metal detector and go over your yard and garden. You never know what you might find.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Deborah called late last night to tell me that her dad passes peacefully away. I am glad that she was able to get there in time and spend some time with him on his last day. I am sad for her, but glad that her dad did not suffer any longer. He was prepared to die, if one can ever be fully prepared. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. My sympathies Marc, I am always at a loss on what to say as no person can truly feel what another person is feeling so all I can offer are my sympathies and offer what support I can, just as you have done for so many of us over the years. My thoughts are with you and Deborah.


----------



## SINC

Condolences to you and your family Marc in Deborah's loss. While not unexpected, such events leave a hole that cannot be filled.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> That's too bad Don. Maybe it would be worth your while to rent a metal detector and go over your yard and garden. You never know what you might find.


An idea to be sure Kim, but I also was unloading mulch at Rona, buying hoses at Canadian Tire and dumping the holding tanks at the city waste site. I went back to all three places and left my name and number at the two stores. The dump site was the first thing I thought of as I had peeled off and tossed a set of latex gloves into the waste bin there and perhaps the ring went with the gloves. Not so though as traffic was light and the gloves were still visible on the top and no ring.

Oh well, poop happens and I did get 13 years of use out of it.


----------



## javaqueen

I am truly sorry for the loss of Deborah's father, my thoughts are with you both as well as Deborah's family


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> A bit of a bad day for me. While working on the garden and the RV today, I lost my 35 year service gold ring. I was at too many places today, but retraced most of my steps to no avail. Such is life. It was a pinky ring that just dropped off somehow.


I hope that it comes back to you Don......the metal detector is a great idea, especially since you were working in your garden, it could have gotten buried


----------



## SINC

Almost forgot, today on SAP some amazing shots of bees by Al Popil, a lucky cyclist and don't miss the Ross Sisters in a 1944 video called 'Solid Potato Salad'. Not only can they sing, their gymnastics defy gravity.


----------



## javaqueen

I was absolutely shocked by that 'Solid Potato Salad' video *yikes*


----------



## SINC

I trust you meant shocked in a good way? 

Their gymnastic abilities were legend in the day. Even today, it would be tough to compare to them in ability.


----------



## Sonal

Very sorry to hear about Deborah's father, Marc. My condolences to you both.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang,

Marc - I am sorry to hear about Deborah's Dad. Even when prepared, it is a hard thing to let go of someone you love. Please pass along my condolences to Deborah and the rest of the family for their loss.

Don - If you go over your yard with a metal detector, at least you can put the "what if" question to rest, even if you do not find it. I always like to imagine when I can't find a lost treasure, that one day, someone else will and it will be a fine mystery and treasure for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. My sympathies Marc, I am always at a loss on what to say as no person can truly feel what another person is feeling so all I can offer are my sympathies and offer what support I can, just as you have done for so many of us over the years. My thoughts are with you and Deborah.


Thank you, Rp. It is similar to the loss of my daughter, Shaina, in that at least now he is out of suffering and pain.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Condolences to you and your family Marc in Deborah's loss. While not unexpected, such events leave a hole that cannot be filled.


Thanks, Don, and very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am truly sorry for the loss of Deborah's father, my thoughts are with you both as well as Deborah's family


Thank you, Kim. I appreciate the thoughts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Very sorry to hear about Deborah's father, Marc. My condolences to you both.


Thank you, Sonal. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> 
> Marc - I am sorry to hear about Deborah's Dad. Even when prepared, it is a hard thing to let go of someone you love. Please pass along my condolences to Deborah and the rest of the family for their loss.


Thank you, Kim. Very true about "letting someone go".


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Deborah called late last night to tell me that her dad passes peacefully away. I am glad that she was able to get there in time and spend some time with him on his last day. I am sad for her, but glad that her dad did not suffer any longer. He was prepared to die, if one can ever be fully prepared. Paix, mes amis.


Yes it helps to be there. I was glad I was there at the last for Mom.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yes it helps to be there. I was glad I was there at the last for Mom.


Evening, Bob. Glad to see you back. Yes, very true. Deborah's brother thinks that their dad held on until Deborah got there on Monday morning.

I am leaving for Calgary on Friday morning for a Saturday funeral, and then flying back to St. John's on Sunday morning.

So, how is Life treating you these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our Start of Summer OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to the longest day. Have we all seen the movie of the same name?

Today on SAP, 'Saying boo to a sloth' with David Attenborough, a swimming pool in every room and a lady's horse gives her an unexpected gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, "The Longest Day" was a great movie. How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall begin to make out Start of Summer OtHD Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am doing pretty well today, thanks. 

I had an issue with the water in the hot water tank of the motor home go bad and emit a 'rotten egg smell' inside the rig every time you turned on a water tap or shower. It took me two full days to drain the system, pump the system full of vinegar to kill the bacteria that caused it, pump 75 gallons of water through the system to flush it, drain all the tanks, replace the anode rod and then refill the entire system. I now have beautiful clean, fresh smelling drinking water again.

This has never happened before, but I suspect I took on some foul water somewhere along the line during my last trip that caused this. You can usually trust the water in campgrounds, but not if the person before you happened to rinse his sewer hose by holding it over the fresh water tap. I usually spray that faucet well with bleach before hooking up, but forgot my spray bottle of bleach this past trip and paid the price for it.

One has to be careful of the bad habits of others to keep your system safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

"One has to be careful of the bad habits of others to keep your system safe. " Very true, mon ami, and not just for a RV's water system.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Bob. Glad to see you back. Yes, very true. Deborah's brother thinks that their dad held on until Deborah got there on Monday morning.
> 
> I am leaving for Calgary on Friday morning for a Saturday funeral, and then flying back to St. John's on Sunday morning.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days.


Have a safe trip Marc.

I am finally back home. Returned to find that cool and wet has been the norm this spring. More of the same is forecast. Quite a shock after getting used to the low 90s (F)

Otherwise Mom's death has not really hit me as yet. I am hoping for at least two more weeks of Grace before the steam roller comes looking for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Have a safe trip Marc.
> 
> I am finally back home. Returned to find that cool and wet has been the norm this spring. More of the same is forecast. Quite a shock after getting used to the low 90s (F)
> 
> Otherwise Mom's death has not really hit me as yet. I am hoping for at least two more weeks of Grace before the steam roller comes looking for me.


I know how you feel, Bob. My mom's death was sudden .......... I told her I was taking Stephen to preschool at 930AM and would be back by 10AM. When I got back, she had died peacefully in her sleep. Still, even after all these years, it is hard to imagine her gone. Such is Life.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## JCCanuck

*Happy Day for me and my wife and son!*

My son is graduating today at his high school and we are very proud of him. He has at least a 85% average in sciences and next year he will be attending McMaster University in Hamilton for Life Sciences hoping to major in Bio-Chem. There is a dinner after the graduation with the parents. He just went off in his suit for rehearsal and it was just a proud moment.


----------



## SINC

I recall well that very day for our son back in 1986. May you all have a day to remember.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> My son is graduating today at his high school and we are very proud of him. He has at least a 85% average in sciences and next year he will be attending McMaster University in Hamilton for Life Sciences hoping to major in Bio-Chem. There is a dinner after the graduation with the parents. He just went off in his suit for rehearsal and it was just a proud moment.


Kudos, JC. Yes, truly a proud moment for one and all. McMaster Univ. is a fine university. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 4PM and time for High Tea. Ice tea is the order of the day here in St.John's with temps up to nearly 22C, but I am willing to make hot tea when it is 4PM where you are today. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 9PM and it is still twilight outside ............ and 18C. Going to sit out back with a cold brew. Anyone interested in this sort of drink?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is still warm outside, 15C, and a great night for stargazing. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a simple breakfast for us this morning. However, first comes coffee ................. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds great as I take a break after getting today's SAP online and before I dive into tomorrow's fare. Our video today is the cutest little duck out for a walk with his master, a yarn about the pastor's business card and a look at chardonnay untouched by oak. Now it's back to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I got a real chuckle out of "The cutest little duck running after his master." Looks like Konrad Lorenz and his theories re imprinting are alive and well.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all and congratulations JC on your son graduating yesterday  I live in Hamilton, McMaster is a very good University.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

it's a good day today Marc, how are you?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Don, Marc & Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> it's a good day today Marc, how are you?


Fine. Finished my grading today and planning to head off to Calgary tomorrow morning for my father-in-laws funeral.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning Don, Marc & Kim.


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today? 

Iced Sonal Special sold out in the GTA yesterday. We made over $836,028.03 in profits alone since the heat wave hit your region, with all of it going to charity.


----------



## JCCanuck

javaqueen said:


> morning all and congratulations JC on your son graduating yesterday  I live in Hamilton, McMaster is a very good University.


Thanks javaqueen. He will stay in residence the first year. I got to appreciate the beautiful side of Hamilton when the World Cup Cycling event came to your town years ago. Beautiful homes and people were friendly beyond means.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?
> 
> Iced Sonal Special sold out in the GTA yesterday. We made over $836,028.03 in profits alone since the heat wave hit your region, with all of it going to charity.


Hope you made a fresh batch today, because it's going to be another hot steamy one today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hope you made a fresh batch today, because it's going to be another hot steamy one today.


Yes, Iced Sonal Special Herbal Tea is selling well again today. Today's profits will go towards your wedding gift. Have anything on your wish list for about $276,000???


----------



## javaqueen

JCCanuck said:


> Thanks javaqueen. He will stay in residence the first year. I got to appreciate the beautiful side of Hamilton when the World Cup Cycling event came to your town years ago. Beautiful homes and people were friendly beyond means.


Thanks, hard to believe sometimes that the "steel city" has the most waterfalls in the world  and we have some beautiful park land as well. Glad that you experienced the good side of people


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks, hard to believe sometimes that the "steel city" has the most waterfalls in the world  and we have some beautiful park land as well. Glad that you experienced the good side of people


I did not know this, Kim. Live and learn. Are all of the waterfalls natural?


----------



## Dr.G.

Peeper and the Pipettes.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

A limo and 600 goodbyes for 3 retiring teachers - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

I taught all three during their undergrad days at Memorial. I am starting to feel a bit old just now ............ but it shall not last long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. My flight leaves at 6AM for Calgary. I shall be incommunicado for the next few days. So, someone else needs to make the coffee and breakfast each morning, Sunday Brunch ................... and pet the doxies every now and then. I hope to be back online on Monday. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Marc, when you wake up in the morning, check out this site  All about Hamilton and the waterfalls 

Hamilton- The Waterfall Capital of the World


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Marc, when you wake up in the morning, check out this site  All about Hamilton and the waterfalls
> 
> Hamilton- The Waterfall Capital of the World


Cool I love waterfalls ........... big or small. Merci, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting ready to go to the airport. Just checking to see if my flight is delayed (it is not), so I shall have some coffee and leave you all some to help you start your TGIF. Speak with you all on Monday. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

javaqueen said:


> Marc, when you wake up in the morning, check out this site  All about Hamilton and the waterfalls
> 
> Hamilton- The Waterfall Capital of the World


Some great Pics in there. Thanks Kim


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Getting ready to go to the airport. Just checking to see if my flight is delayed (it is not), so I shall have some coffee and leave you all some to help you start your TGIF. Speak with you all on Monday. Paix, mes amis.


Made it to TO and am waiting to board for the flight to Calgary. I saw Don's twin in the terminal, but could not get my iPad camera out to show you this person.


----------



## JCCanuck

javaqueen said:


> Thanks, hard to believe sometimes that the "steel city" has the most waterfalls in the world  and we have some beautiful park land as well. Glad that you experienced the good side of people


Never thought of the number of falls, should have. Also another beauty from Hamilton, my wife, she was born in Hamilton


----------



## Dr.G.

Made it to Calgary. Paix, mes Amis.


----------



## javaqueen

glad that you made it safely to Calgary Marc

JCCanuck - glad to know that you already knew of the beauty of Hamilton (your wife)


----------



## KC4

Welcome to Calgary Marc.

I hope the weather behaves for you. The forecast is, unfortunately, for rain. You won't be here for the 100th anniversary of the Calgary Stampede (early July), but should already be able to see some of the preparations the city has been making.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Welcome to Calgary Marc.
> 
> I hope the weather behaves for you. The forecast is, unfortunately, for rain. You won't be here for the 100th anniversary of the Calgary Stampede (early July), but should already be able to see some of the preparations the city has been making.


Mercy, Kim. A bit of rain is nice since it has been sunny and dry in NL.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Mercy, Kim. A bit of rain is nice since it has been sunny and dry in NL.


And somehow rain seems fitting for a funeral service IMO.

I just hope there is no thunder and lighting activity. That always unnerves me on any day.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. A busy day on SAP with a thymely tip for gardeners today.


----------



## eMacMan

Marc please pass along my condolences to Deb. I know first hand how difficult this will be.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

I'll take some thyme to check out SAP today Don. 

Marc - You may want to be very careful out there today. Kacey just got her driver's license yesterday. 

She's now on a coffee run, by herself. Any orders? She'd be more than happy to drive them anywhere on the continent.


----------



## CubaMark

Long time no chat, amigos.

Marc: my condolences to you and your wife, and safe travels.

Down here in Mexico, I've just prepared our usual Saturday morning coffee-milk-vanilla-chocolate concoction. The aroma is wafting through the house, so I suspect my wife will soon be rising. Our son is being unusually kind, sleeping in a couple of hours past his usual wake-up time, giving me time to sip my beverage and spend some time with all of you.

The calm before the storm... this weekend we're going to make a concerted effort to finish unpacking from the move. The street-facing guest bedroom, aka "my office when nobody's visiting" is still wall-to-wall boxes. Can't wait to get everything organized in here.

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## JCCanuck

Organic pumpkin raisin bran cereal is my breakfast for today. Right now I'm stretching my back before my morning lap swims outdoors at the club. A beautiful 27°C day ahead to look forward too. Wish you all a wonderful peaceful day!


----------



## SINC

Mark, I assume you just moved within the city? Did you find a more peaceful spot?

Marc, safe flight home today.

Today on SAP a sign that says it all, a behind the scenes look at a McDonald's photo shoot and remembering Bob Hope.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Mark, I assume you just moved within the city? Did you find a more peaceful spot?
> 
> Marc, safe flight home today.
> 
> Today on SAP a sign that says it all, a behind the scenes look at a McDonald's photo shoot and remembering Bob Hope.


All I got was a failure to connect. Both via Camino and Safari.

Edit: Seems to be back up and running.


----------



## tilt

I haven't been in here for a while; it looks like a few things have happened!

Marc, my condolences. I hope you had a comfortable and uneventful flight home.

Kim, congrats to Kacey on beginning to drive on her own. I hope the coffees made it home safe 

Mark, I am sure you know that you will never ever be completely unpacked  My wife and I still have some packed boxes from when we moved in 8 years ago 

JK, Hamilton has the most waterfalls????? I lived there (the West end, at the beginning of the Dundas Rail-trail) for a couple of years and I never knew that!

Cheers


----------



## javaqueen

hey tilt - yep we have the most waterfalls in the world  makes me so proud.

anyway, another long day - went to Cobourg to visit family for the day and just got home - chat with everyone tomorrow


----------



## SINC

I guess Marc is sleeping late after his whirlwind trip to Calgary. Today on SAP, some remember when with Tom and Jerry in our video, can you tie your shoes this way? and some great rodeo shots by Al Popil.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Marc please pass along my condolences to Deb. I know first hand how difficult this will be.


I shall. Thanks, Bob. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I'll take some thyme to check out SAP today Don.
> 
> Marc - You may want to be very careful out there today. Kacey just got her driver's license yesterday.
> 
> She's now on a coffee run, by herself. Any orders? She'd be more than happy to drive them anywhere on the continent.




Good for her. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Long time no chat, amigos.
> 
> Marc: my condolences to you and your wife, and safe travels.


Merci, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I haven't been in here for a while; it looks like a few things have happened!
> 
> Marc, my condolences. I hope you had a comfortable and uneventful flight home.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, Mohan. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess Marc is sleeping late after his whirlwind trip to Calgary. Today on SAP, some remember when with Tom and Jerry in our video, can you tie your shoes this way? and some great rodeo shots by Al Popil.


Morning, Don. We got in about 1AM and went to bed about 2AM. Then, the doxies were up at 6AM, but I want back to bed until about 8AM. I have been teaching since then, and now taking a coffee break.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury

Happy birthday, SINC!


----------



## Sonal

Happy Birthday Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, mon ami. How do you plan to celebrate your day?


----------



## SINC

Thanks to all. I am headed for a local pub with a neighbour for a few pints, then home to BBQ a burger for supper with a cold beer or two. Sending this with my new Airport Express dual band from the back forty in the motor home.


----------



## KC4

Happy Birthday Don! 

I really enjoyed Al Popil's rodeo shots on SAP today. 

Hope you have a great Birthday and safely enjoy the pints! The new AE "Dually" sounds fab too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How is Kacey doing with her solo driving?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. How is Kacey doing with her solo driving?


Very excellent question Marc. I've been waiting to hear from her - she's driving her longest solo drive yet (about 25 minutes) to a friend's house in the rural area around Calgary. 

I think she's generally doing well ...she ranges from over confident to under confident (I'm not sure which is worse) but so far hasn't made any serious errors of consequence. Let's hope it stays that way. 

I am more anxious of her on the city roads now than I was with her on the high seas. 

Kacey is a bit melancholy today. The special tortoise, Lonesome George, she and her school mates met in the spring of 2011 and learned quite a bit about how important he was has passed away. Very sad.

EDit: Ah. I see that you already knew - I just spotted the new thread you started. Thanks.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. How is Kacey doing with her solo driving?


I was wondering how Kim is doing with Kacey's solo career?


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> I was wondering how Kim is doing with Kacey's solo career?


Hah. See above. It's very hard to chew my nails and type on a keyboard at the same time. The keys get all slobbery.


----------



## SINC

Back home safe and sound and only had one light beer. Now working on number two while I tested the new propane BBQ valve I installed myself last week. Quote was $250 with labour and parts to have it done. I bought the part myself, installed it myself, soap teated the installation and now running live with the BBQ running just fine and no leaks there either, having completed the soap test at that end before firing it up today. Total cost? $35.00 plus GST. Those RV repair techs really know how to charge.

Now when Matt and Holly show up with Jett and Shiloh along with Crystal and Ann, the party will begin. I will be cooking the burgers and smokies and steaks while everyone else looks after the spuds and salad.

Life is grand, isn't it? I hope I can do this for another 68 years, although I do realize that may be a tad optimistic.


----------



## tilt

Happy birthday Don!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Very excellent question Marc. I've been waiting to hear from her - she's driving her longest solo drive yet (about 25 minutes) to a friend's house in the rural area around Calgary.
> 
> I think she's generally doing well ...she ranges from over confident to under confident (I'm not sure which is worse) but so far hasn't made any serious errors of consequence. Let's hope it stays that way.
> 
> I am more anxious of her on the city roads now than I was with her on the high seas.
> 
> Kacey is a bit melancholy today. The special tortoise, Lonesome George, she and her school mates met in the spring of 2011 and learned quite a bit about how important he was has passed away. Very sad.
> 
> EDit: Ah. I see that you already knew - I just spotted the new thread you started. Thanks.


Good to hear, Kim. I think that you shall be as anxious as I was when Stephen first went out driving. Luckily, when he wanted to go out drinking, I was the designated driver.

Yes, I thought that you might pass on the "Lonesome George" thread to Kacey.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I was wondering how Kim is doing with Kacey's solo career?


Take it from me, she is doing as I was doing ................... fingers crossed and hoping for maturity and some common sense.

How is Life treating you these days, Bob?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back home safe and sound and only had one light beer. Now working on number two while I tested the new propane BBQ valve I installed myself last week. Quote was $250 with labour and parts to have it done. I bought the part myself, installed it myself, soap teated the installation and now running live with the BBQ running just fine and no leaks there either, having completed the soap test at that end before firing it up today. Total cost? $35.00 plus GST. Those RV repair techs really know how to charge.
> 
> Now when Matt and Holly show up with Jett and Shiloh along with Crystal and Ann, the party will begin. I will be cooking the burgers and smokies and steaks while everyone else looks after the spuds and salad.
> 
> Life is grand, isn't it? I hope I can do this for another 68 years, although I do realize that may be a tad optimistic.


A party at the age of 136?????????? I hope you wear pink, since we won't be able to find you ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mohan. How is Life treating you these days? How is your job coming along? Any trips to Canada's "far east" in the works??

FYI, Allan Hawco of the Republic of Doyle is going to be a sponsor of Stella Burry Community Services, the organization for which my wife works. She has met him a few times, so maybe we could plan a chance meeting with the you and AH should the schedules work.


----------



## javaqueen

Happy Birthday Don *cheer*


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just finished my morning grading, so it is time to make breakfast and have a nice cup of coffee. Anyone care to join me???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I have time to join you for a mugga before I start work on tomorrow's SAP. Today features a cute animal band video, a catch and out by a pitcher and some photos of the Maple Flag military event at the Cold Lake air base.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall join you in a fresh cup of coffee and take a trip over to SAP. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I have time to join you for a mugga before I start work on tomorrow's SAP. Today features a cute animal band video, a catch and out by a pitcher and some photos of the Maple Flag military event at the Cold Lake air base.


Don, that was a really cute animal band video. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM High Tea is now being served. Anyone interested???


----------



## Sonal

High tea sounds good to me Marc, especially if you are pouring.

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> High tea sounds good to me Marc, especially if you are pouring.
> 
> How are you?


Yes, I shall pour, Sonal. How are you today?

I am tired from the long trip to Calgary, the stress of the funeral, and then the long trip back to St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A wee bit damp here this morning with scattered showers. Today's project will be installing one of those 'walk through' screen doors you see on TV in the motor home. They are held together with magnets, but have to be secured to the door frame. SAP today has a video that will cause you to hold your breath as a skydiver comes perilously close to the ground on a jump and flight through a gorge. Also hummingbirds close up and an interesting 'no words needed' picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. A wee bit damp here this morning with scattered showers. Today's project will be installing one of those 'walk through' screen doors you see on TV in the motor home. They are held together with magnets, but have to be secured to the door frame. SAP today has a video that will cause you to hold your breath as a skydiver comes perilously close to the ground on a jump and flight through a gorge. Also hummingbirds close up and an interesting 'no words needed' picture.


Morning, Don. Would love to know if those magnetic screen doors work. Will check out SAP once I get my late morning grading completed. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Would love to know if those magnetic screen doors work.


I shall answer that question this afternoon Marc. 

BTW, I got it from my son and his family for my birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I shall answer that question this afternoon Marc.
> 
> BTW, I got it from my son and his family for my birthday.


A cool gift. Hopefully, it shall work as well as it does on TV. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Marc, when doing a WEBBITS search for items today, I came across this:

Memorial University accidentally flunks high school math students - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, when doing a WEBBITS search for items today, I came across this:
> 
> Memorial University accidentally flunks high school math students - CBC News


Yes, what a mess. Someone we know received a 57% instead of a 97%. 

Luckily, it was corrected.


----------



## JCCanuck

Speaking of Universities my wife, son and I were up in the wee hours of the morn registering for the McMaster courses. I went to bed after one while my son and wife was still trying to get into the website , SOAR to register. All I know when I woke up this morning there were printed sheets of the registered courses. I left the house q u i e t l y !
I think everyone will be nice and relax for the rest of the summer now. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. A wee bit damp here this morning with scattered showers. Today's project will be installing one of those 'walk through' screen doors you see on TV in the motor home. They are held together with magnets, but have to be secured to the door frame. SAP today has a video that will cause you to hold your breath as a skydiver comes perilously close to the ground on a jump and flight through a gorge. Also hummingbirds close up and an interesting 'no words needed' picture.


Got dizzy watching the skydiver clip ...................... XX)

Really liked "Our world in scale". Very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I just hit another SAP milestone of sorts ............ This is me. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Speaking of Universities my wife, son and I were up in the wee hours of the morn registering for the McMaster courses. I went to bed after one while my son and wife was still trying to get into the website , SOAR to register. All I know when I woke up this morning there were printed sheets of the registered courses. I left the house q u i e t l y !
> I think everyone will be nice and relax for the rest of the summer now. Cheers!


Kudos, JC. I have students calling me at home at about 7:10AM every registration period, complaining that they are on a wait list. My courses fill up in minutes these days. The price of popularity, I guess.

Hope your son does well at McMaster. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I just hit another SAP milestone of sorts ............ This is me. :clap:


I didn't even notice we were closing in on that mark, Marc. Good for you for hitting it on the nose. 

^

(Hehehe, 'mark, Marc!' Soundsl like a dog with a hair lip.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I didn't even notice we were closing in on that mark, Marc. Good for you for hitting it on the nose.
> 
> ^
> 
> (Hehehe, 'mark, Marc!' Soundsl like a dog with a hair lip.)


Actually, it sounds like when Gus (aka Cool Hand Gus) tries to bark.


----------



## Sonal

It's nearing tea time in Toronto, if anyone would like a cuppa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's nearing tea time in Toronto, if anyone would like a cuppa.


Would love to share a cup of tea with you, Sonal. Very busy day here so a moment's respite would be fine.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy right now. Difficult taking some of the doxies out for a short walk in Churchill Park. They hate it when they look back and can't see me at the end of their 10 foot lead.


----------



## Dr.G.

North Carolina man and mule take leisurely Newfoundland trip - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Cute ..................


----------



## eMacMan

Wow. Have several friends and an Uncle with-in the evacuation areas of the Waldo Canyon Fire which is now in Colorado Springs.:-( As near as I can tell none have as yet lost their homes. Know others who may be evacuated in the not too distant future. Notice that the Air Force finally got 4 of their C-130 water bombers out there when it became obvious that the AF Academy was threatened.

Flying W ranch on the North side of the Garden of the Gods has been completely destroyed. Fire went from 6500 acres yesterday to over 15,000 acres today.


----------



## SINC

We can only think good wishes for those folks in Colorado Bob, many pics online make it look dire indeed. Here's hoping for rain and lots of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Wow. Have several friends and an Uncle with-in the evacuation areas of the Waldo Canyon Fire which is now in Colorado Springs.:-( As near as I can tell none have as yet lost their homes. Know others who may be evacuated in the not too distant future. Notice that the Air Force finally got 4 of their C-130 water bombers out there when it became obvious that the AF Academy was threatened.
> 
> Flying W ranch on the North side of the Garden of the Gods has been completely destroyed. Fire went from 6500 acres yesterday to over 15,000 acres today.


Sorry to hear this news, Bob. I have been to parts of Colorado, and can only imagine the devastation caused by these fires.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning me dear friends. 

I hope ye all are well.
I appologize for my long absence from the Shang.
I have been court up in family business ye know.
It has turend out fine, thank God, and wheels are in motion.
Passport optained and resident permissions almost done.
I am just about to go and pick up my lovely Vonetta att the airport.
She is coming for 3 days, then going to Vienna to compete in the 
BodyPainting World Championship. I'll join her on the 3rd. 
We will return to Stockholm on the 9 th and she will go back to Houston
on the 18th to pack up and get the kids. They will move on the 8 th of August. :clap::love2:
I am so happy and I give thank to the Lord for hearing our prayers.
I'll keep in touch and am looking forward hearing the news about ye all.
See youse soon me lads. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning me dear friends.
> 
> I hope ye all are well.
> I appologize for my long absence from the Shang.
> I have been court up in family business ye know.
> It has turend out fine, thank God, and wheels are in motion.
> Passport optained and resident permissions almost done.
> I am just about to go and pick up my lovely Vonetta att the airport.
> She is coming for 3 days, then going to Vienna to compete in the
> BodyPainting World Championship. I'll join her on the 3rd.
> We will return to Stockholm on the 9 th and she will go back to Houston
> on the 18th to pack up and get the kids. They will move on the 8 th of August. :clap::love2:
> I am so happy and I give thank to the Lord for hearing our prayers.
> I'll keep in touch and am looking forward hearing the news about ye all.
> See youse soon me lads. :love2:


Morning, Caman. While you told me this in your PM to me, I am glad you chose to share this news with the Shang Gang ................. and even more glad that the news you are sharing with us all is good. I hope for the best for the two of you. 

Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a simple breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this day ................. but first, some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am off to an early start today. Today's edition of SAP features a David Attenborough video on butterflies, a tick warning from a local resident and more aviation pics of the Maple Flag event at the Cold Lake air base.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I finish my early morning grading.

How did your birthday gift work out on the RV???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How did your birthday gift work out on the RV???


Ah yes, that slipped my mind.

First, 'installs in seconds' on the side of the box is just a bit of a stretch. It took me half an hour, but had it been on a door in the house, it would have only taken about 10 minutes. It is made for a standard door opening of 36" wide. Trying to fiddle with it to adjust to the 24" door on the motor home is another thing entirely. The stair well is narrower than the door opening which means one has to fiddle with thumb tacks to hold it in place around those corners.

One installed, it does work as advertised and closes nicely behind you when you enter or exit. It is however 'delicate' in that one does not just 'walk through it' as they appear to on TV. Rather one has to push between two of the magnets with your hand about waist level to partially open it before stepping through the mesh.

A friend dropped over and entered fine, but when he went to leave, he pushed on it near the top of the door, which is below you in a motor home before you step into the stair well, and ripped it right off the tacks at the top. You must put pressure on it by reaching down to what will be waist level when you descend the two steps to the level of the bottom of the door.

I think it would work well on a sliding patio door in a home, for which it is designed and could be mounted with little effort, but the jury is out for now. I fear my camping friends will be much too hard on it, frustrate me, and I will likely wind up taking it off rather than try to reinstall it every time they are too rough with it. It will work fine for Ann and I for now, but we shall see as time goes on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for this update, Don. What about a dog, a bit bigger than Tao (i.e., doxies) going through it to get outside???


----------



## Dr.G.

The rarest, coolest, and most expensive cars to be sold in 2011-2012 - Top 10 cars from this year?s classic car auctionsEditor's Picks - Autos - MSN CA

Don, you might find this of personal interest, and possible SAP interest.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone

Caman what wonderful news for you and Vonetta *cheer* congratulations

Don, I was wondering about those screens as well, thanks for the information.

Marc, how is the grading today? Another busy day, my daughter graduates from grade 12 today so we had to move the students to tomorrow and then on Saturday is our year end Recital. Going to be busy, but hope that I can get on to see you all


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for this update, Don. What about a dog, a bit bigger than Tao (i.e., doxies) going through it to get outside???


I would think that would work well Marc, it opens easily and best at lower levels.


----------



## SINC

Welcome back Camán and so glad to hear things worked out so well for you. Congrats!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone
> 
> Caman what wonderful news for you and Vonetta *cheer* congratulations
> 
> Don, I was wondering about those screens as well, thanks for the information.
> 
> Marc, how is the grading today? Another busy day, my daughter graduates from grade 12 today so we had to move the students to tomorrow and then on Saturday is our year end Recital. Going to be busy, but hope that I can get on to see you all


Morning, Kim. Kudos for your daughter. Is your daughter planning on college/university for next year? Tell her to enjoy this summer if this is to be her plan.

All goes well here. I have only one class this summer, rather than my usual three or four, so I have far more time for myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I would think that would work well Marc, it opens easily and best at lower levels.


Well, doxies, like Tao, are low to the ground dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dog Investigates Crab on MSN Video

Luckily, doxies are badger dogs and not crab dogs ............... and they don't like ocean waves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Worked straight through tea time here in St.John's. Anyone outside of my time zone care to share a cup of hot or ice tea?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Kudos for your daughter. Is your daughter planning on college/university for next year? Tell her to enjoy this summer if this is to be her plan.
> 
> All goes well here. I have only one class this summer, rather than my usual three or four, so I have far more time for myself.


our daughter is not planning on going to College/University in September, she wants to work a while and save up some money first. She knows what she wants to do with her life and I am pleased. 

Thank you for your Kudos Marc 

Out of our normal student base we will have about 3/4 to 5/8 of our students continuing through the summer - so still quite busy for us. Glad that you are going to have an easier summer, enjoy it my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> our daughter is not planning on going to College/University in September, she wants to work a while and save up some money first. She knows what she wants to do with her life and I am pleased.
> 
> Thank you for your Kudos Marc
> 
> Out of our normal student base we will have about 3/4 to 5/8 of our students continuing through the summer - so still quite busy for us. Glad that you are going to have an easier summer, enjoy it my friend.


Will she be going to school in Hamilton? When my son, Stephen, went to Memorial, he did not have to take out a student loan since he lived at home and I agreed to pay for his education if he got acceptable grades. He earned money for all of his other needs. Now, after a university degree, he is back in university in TO (Ryerson) working on another degree and not having a clue what he wants to do. So, your daughter is actually ahead of the game.

I slotted myself into teaching with my degrees, and have been teaching since 1970, except for a 5 1/2 month unemployment period.

Personally, I would rather be teaching more courses for extra pay to help ease our situation into retirement in a few years. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess who dropped in to The Cafe Chez Marc just now?? It was none other than TO's mayor Ford. He was just in to congragulate all of us for having more views in The Shang than people in the GTA (apx. 6,170,072). I was gracious to him and gave him a free cup of coffee and a scone to send him on his way.

So, kudos to us all. 

Next, we should get a letter from PM Harper ................ and then, dare I wish ............... from The Big Kahuna himself ................ John (aka The Mayor of ehMacLand). We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Only three more sleeps until Canada Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Getting out last TGIF Breakfast for the month of June, 2012 ready to go ................ along with some fresh coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, happy Canada Day Weekend to you. Must remember to hang my Canadian Flag today as neighbours beat me to the punch last night. SAP's done and the feature video is some breathtaking underwater footage from Fiji not to be missed as well as 'hail to the chief' and 200 naked German grocery shoppers complete with video coverage. Or is that non coverage?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I set out my flag at about midnight on July 1st, since dawn is 505AM here in St.John's. Sadly, I am the only one in my neighborhood who sets out a flag for Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The SF Giants are back in first place in the NL Western Division, so while they remain in first place, everything shall be free of charge for one and all at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

“Write what you need to write. Write to explore what you don’t know and want to know. Write about what makes you laugh, or cry, angry or happy, surprised or puzzled, worried or satisfied. And if none of that works just write.” -Donald Murray

Sonal might like this quote, as do I.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice tea shall be the name of the game at High Tea time, with temps here at 23C, which is hot for us even in late June. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Ice tea shall be the name of the game at High Tea time, with temps here at 23C, which is hot for us even in late June. Anyone interested?


Sounds good. High temps again here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good. High temps again here.


Yes, Stephen tells me that TO will be in the mid-30s with the humidex for the next few days. Wonder if he is missing out mid-20s this week??? Such is Life in the big city.

How are you today?

I posted this a bit earlier today -- thought of you when I saw the quote.

“Write what you need to write. Write to explore what you don’t know and want to know. Write about what makes you laugh, or cry, angry or happy, surprised or puzzled, worried or satisfied. And if none of that works just write.” -Donald Murray

Sonal might like this quote, as do I.


----------



## dona83

Sonal, please send some of that warm weather this way. I had to wear a light jacket when I went out to grab some lunch, and it's not raining.

Marc, seems like we're weather twins. We hit 23C in the past week, I can't remember when exactly.

I read through some of my first posts on this forum from many years ago and wonder how did my brain function back in those days. XX)


----------



## Sonal

I did like that quote very much, Marc.



dona83 said:


> Sonal, please send some of that warm weather this way. I had to wear a light jacket when I went out to grab some lunch, and it's not raining.
> 
> Marc, seems like we're weather twins. We hit 23C in the past week, I can't remember when exactly.
> 
> I read through some of my first posts on this forum from many years ago and wonder how did my brain function back in those days. XX)


Gladly, Donald. I'm off to Vancouver for 2 weeks starting on Sunday, and so I would like some warm weather when I get there.


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> Sonal, please send some of that warm weather this way. I had to wear a light jacket when I went out to grab some lunch, and it's not raining.
> 
> Marc, seems like we're weather twins. We hit 23C in the past week, I can't remember when exactly.
> 
> I read through some of my first posts on this forum from many years ago and wonder how did my brain function back in those days. XX)


Donald, the trick is to try and read every single posting in The Shang thread ........... all in one sitting ............ and without going to the bathroom.

This month, we have had 5 days over 20C, which is far more than the two days over 20C last June, with an average daytime high of 12C for all of June, 2011. Anything over 25C is a hot day, and we usually get about 2-4 days in mid-July when the humidex nears or passes 30C. We have a little fan for those days if it is warm at night an with no ocean breeze.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I did like that quote very much, Marc.
> 
> 
> 
> Gladly, Donald. I'm off to Vancouver for 2 weeks starting on Sunday, and so I would like some warm weather when I get there.


Is this for your course? Remember, we deliver Sonal Special Tea to anywhere in Canada.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Is this for your course? Remember, we deliver Sonal Special Tea to anywhere in Canada.


It is. I'll be staying in a dorm on campus and going to classes and workshops and being assigned homework.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It is. I'll be staying in a dorm on campus and going to classes and workshops and being assigned homework.


Good for you, Sonal. Hope all goes well and it is a positive experience. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## dona83

Maybe our cooler weather will be a good break for you, Sonal. lol. Enjoy your stay! 

Marc, that's about the same here. We reached 40C inland three years ago, that was hot. My life, can't complain. I've been invited by my little brother's buddies to jump off a plane for his stag.  How about yourself?


----------



## SINC

Just settling in to BBQ some pork chops while I watch my Saskatchewan Riders take on Hamilton in the first game of the new CFL season. Now Sask 7 - 'Cats 3 at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> Maybe our cooler weather will be a good break for you, Sonal. lol. Enjoy your stay!
> 
> Marc, that's about the same here. We reached 40C inland three years ago, that was hot. My life, can't complain. I've been invited by my little brother's buddies to jump off a plane for his stag.  How about yourself?


When I was in Georgia for five years, temps in the mid-30s to mid-40s were common in late June until early Sept.


----------



## SINC

Just a note to Calgary Kim. Al Popil is at the Ponoka Stampede today so you can expect some more great shots, perhaps tomorrow. He is then headed to Grasslands National Park, where I was three weeks back to try and shoot the black footed ferret. He did not know he would be 30 miles or so from my grandfather's homestead back in 1914 and now that he does, has a whole new perspective on the area from some of his questions I answered for him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early so that I may go outside and do some stargazing. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was out earlier this evening on my back deck, watching the doxies romp about, when I looked up to see the moon in the evening sky. Took a few pictures and my mind wandered back to memories from July 20, 1969 when Neil Armstrong said "Houston, Tranquility Base here. The Eagle has landed." I am still fascinated by this event even today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now it is time to pull the pin and go outside with my telescope. Paix, mes amis. Speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I was out earlier this evening on my back deck, watching the doxies romp about, when I looked up to see the moon in the evening sky. Took a few pictures and my mind wandered back to memories from July 20, 1969 when Neil Armstrong said "Houston, Tranquility Base here. The Eagle has landed." I am still fascinated by this event even today.


One of Americas proudest moments.


----------



## eMacMan

Was feeling a bit sad tonight. Took advantage of it to listen to Eric Bogle. Great Scottish songwriter who long ago emigrated to Australia. Some of his best songs will tear your heart out so I am seldom in just the right mood for him.

Links to three of his songs. 

First one shows that he does have another side and those songs are just as good:

The Dalai Lama's Candle - Eric Bogle - YouTube

Second was the song I was looking for:

Singing The Spirit Home - Eric Bogle - YouTube

Third is Liam Clancy performing one of Eric Bogles best known songs about a year before Liams death:

Liam Clancy - Band Played Waltzing Matilda - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> One of Americas proudest moments.


Very true, Bob. They "came for all humanity". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Was feeling a bit sad tonight. Took advantage of it to listen to Eric Bogle. Great Scottish songwriter who long ago emigrated to Australia. Some of his best songs will tear your heart out so I am seldom in just the right mood for him.
> 
> Links to three of his songs.
> 
> First one shows that he does have another side and those songs are just as good:
> 
> The Dalai Lama's Candle - Eric Bogle - YouTube
> 
> Second was the song I was looking for:
> 
> Singing The Spirit Home - Eric Bogle - YouTube
> 
> Third is Liam Clancy performing one of Eric Bogles best known songs about a year before Liams death:
> 
> Liam Clancy - Band Played Waltzing Matilda - YouTube


Sorry to hear that you are down, Bob. I am familiar with that last song and find it quite moving. 

Hope this finds you in better spirits when the morning sun touches you. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A simple breakfast today, given tomorrow's pre-Canada Day Sunday Brunch will be grand. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Photos & Videos: Animals - The Weather Network

Capelin are beginning to roll in Outer Cove NL. Some whales were chasing capelin about 30 feet off the beach while kids chased the whale! 3 whales were around the beach for about an hour.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to Canada Day weekend. If you are going to BBQ this weekend, consider spiral-cut wieners for the kids. check out our instructional video on SAP along with more aviation shots, a trick bike rider and remembering Hollywood Squares.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear that you are down, Bob. I am familiar with that last song and find it quite moving.
> 
> Hope this finds you in better spirits when the morning sun touches you. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Melancholy might have been a more accurate description. It will come and go for awhile. Songs such as that remind me things could be a whole lot worse. Love the way he can capture a moment in history, show uncanny respect for those who lived it, while at the same time illustrating the futility.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, another busy day around here today. It is our annual recital today at 1:00 and I am thrilled and excited for my students. We have about 35 performing this year


----------



## javaqueen

eMacMan said:


> Melancholy might have been a more accurate description. It will come and go for awhile. Songs such as that remind me things could be a whole lot worse. Love the way he can capture a moment in history, show uncanny respect for those who lived it, while at the same time illustrating the futility.


I understand melancholy and i will be thinking about you


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and welcome to Canada Day weekend. If you are going to BBQ this weekend, consider spiral-cut wieners for the kids. check out our instructional video on SAP along with more aviation shots, a trick bike rider and remembering Hollywood Squares.


Morning, Don. We have to try those "sprial-cut wieners", since they look nothing like doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Melancholy might have been a more accurate description. It will come and go for awhile. Songs such as that remind me things could be a whole lot worse. Love the way he can capture a moment in history, show uncanny respect for those who lived it, while at the same time illustrating the futility.


Melancholia ................ ah, I know it well ............... especially brought about by music. Well, we are here for you, mon ami, to share your tears and laughter.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, another busy day around here today. It is our annual recital today at 1:00 and I am thrilled and excited for my students. We have about 35 performing this year





javaqueen said:


> I understand melancholy and i will be thinking about you


Good luck with your annual recital today, Kim. Your students shall do you proud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice tea will be served for High Tea today. With 32C temps (with the humidex), this will be a nice drink to enjoy in a shady spot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah brought me some pinapple Bacardi rum Breezers as a way of saying thanks for working so hard in the garden today. Guess I shall bypass the Sonal Special Ice Tea today.


----------



## Dr.G.

An old friend of mine who was in grade one when I was in K, sent me this picture. We caught up in grade 7 together, as he was held back. He is the one all the way on the right with the stiped shirt. Here he is today. I recall that we had 35 in my grade one class with Mrs. Disken. Those were the days when baby boomers ruled.


----------



## SINC

A bad break today as Tao had a bath and did his usual rip and tear around the house while wet, a habit we never could break him of and in the process ripped the tendons in his good rear leg. A huge yelp told me all I needed to know. Now that both rear leg tendons are gone, we shall see if the herbal treatment will help. Right now, he is pain free, but not able to walk very much at all. If nothing changes, we may face a very tough decision come Tuesday. For now we carry him everywhere to keep him pain free.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A bad break today as Tao had a bath and did his usual rip and tear around the house while wet, a habit we never could break him of and in the process ripped the tendons in his good rear leg. A huge yelp told me all I needed to know. Now that both rear leg tendons are gone, we shall see if the herbal treatment will help. Right now, he is pain free, but not able to walk very much at all. If nothing changes, we may face a very tough decision come Tuesday. For now we carry him everywhere to keep him pain free.


Really sorry to hear this, Don. Hopefully, the herbal treatment will help so that you shall not have to make that decision on Tuesday. Bonne chance mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

Don I am so sorry to hear about Tao and I am sending big prayers that the herbal treatment helps *prayer*


----------



## johnp

If I might join in, I've been wanting to, but have been a touch reluctant, knowing most of you know each other so well.

Calling me John, or Johnny is fine by me.

Don ... I am sorry as well, to hear of your dog's latest "bad break". If one was not enough, eh!! Wishing you good luck with the treatment!!

Marc ... loved that picture of the Grade 1 class .. it brought back some fond memories of times & pictures from my early classrooom days!! Then all the times and changes, to ourselves and lives.

We (my lady friend and daughter) did a most-enjoyable dim sum this morning. It's a very Saturday morning thing for us, and we go early, usually arriving before the restaurant lights it's we're "open" sign in the window!! The restaurant is located near where I lived as a young teenager, and was recently "discovered" by us a couple of months ago, when one we had enjoyed elsewhere closed on us. We love it .. we're always the only non-Asians to be eating there, when we've been there, and really seem to have been accepted and welcomed. And the food -- yum!!!

Canada Day tomorrow .. no 'real' plans ... except for a pancake breakfast for my lady, and possibly a visit to the local Mall later, to see a cake cutting.

Good wishes and cheers!!


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> A bad break today as Tao had a bath and did his usual rip and tear around the house while wet, a habit we never could break him of and in the process ripped the tendons in his good rear leg. A huge yelp told me all I needed to know. Now that both rear leg tendons are gone, we shall see if the herbal treatment will help. Right now, he is pain free, but not able to walk very much at all. If nothing changes, we may face a very tough decision come Tuesday. For now we carry him everywhere to keep him pain free.


May or may not help. Just one of several links I found.
Eddies Wheels | Dog Wheelchairs and Other Pets


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> If I might join in, I've been wanting to, but have been a touch reluctant, knowing most of you know each other so well.
> 
> Calling me John, or Johnny is fine by me.
> 
> Marc ... loved that picture of the Grade 1 class .. it brought back some fond memories of times & pictures from my early classrooom days!! Then all the times and changes, to ourselves and lives.
> 
> We (my lady friend and daughter) did a most-enjoyable dim sum this morning. It's a very Saturday morning thing for us, and we go early, usually arriving before the restaurant lights it's we're "open" sign in the window!! The restaurant is located near where I lived as a young teenager, and was recently "discovered" by us a couple of months ago, when one we had enjoyed elsewhere closed on us. We love it .. we're always the only non-Asians to be eating there, when we've been there, and really seem to have been accepted and welcomed. And the food -- yum!!!
> 
> Canada Day tomorrow .. no 'real' plans ... except for a pancake breakfast for my lady, and possibly a visit to the local Mall later, to see a cake cutting.
> 
> Good wishes and cheers!!


Greetings, John, and welcome to The Shang. I am Marc, as in The Cafe Chez Marc. Come to our Sunday Brunch any Sunday .................. special one tomorrow.

I love dim sum ...................

I try to go to the sunrise service atop Signal Hill here in St.John's to ring in Canada Day for all of Canada .............. starts at 5AM and goes until 7AM when the sun is high in the sky off of the eastern horizon.

Don't be a stranger to The Shange. All are welcome. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> May or may not help. Just one of several links I found.
> Eddies Wheels*|*Dog Wheelchairs and Other Pets


Interesting, Bob. Many a doxie, especially mini doxie, has had a wheel chair rig like these "wheels". Hopefully, little Tao will improve and be back to his old self by next week ............... at least that is my hope.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang and a special welcome to fellow goldfish fan, John!

I love Dim sum too and enjoy eating 99% of the fare available at these special places. 

Don - Sorry about Tao - hope he recovers soon. 

I'm slogging through moving related tasks. We take possession of the new place next week. 
Arrrrgh. 

Happy Canada Day Weekend all! 

Caman - Glad to hear your good news! Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang and a special welcome to fellow goldfish fan, John!
> 
> I love Dim sum too and enjoy eating 99% of the fare available at these special places.
> 
> Don - Sorry about Tao - hope he recovers soon.
> 
> I'm slogging through moving related tasks. We take possession of the new place next week.
> Arrrrgh.
> 
> Happy Canada Day Weekend all!
> 
> Caman - Glad to hear your good news! Woot!


Morning, Kim .............. morning here in St.John's. Happy Canada Day ............ started 16 minutes ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Canada Day Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> A bad break today as Tao had a bath and did his usual rip and tear around the house while wet, a habit we never could break him of and in the process ripped the tendons in his good rear leg. *SNIP*


Sorry to hear about Tao, Don!



johnp said:


> If I might join in, I've been wanting to, but have been a touch reluctant, knowing most of you know each other so well.


Welcome to The Shang, John, ol' man! We know each other so well, yes, but everyone here was once as reluctant as you for exactly the same reason!



Dr.G. said:


> I try to go to the sunrise service atop Signal Hill here in St.John's to ring in Canada Day for all of Canada .............. starts at 5AM and goes until 7AM when the sun is high in the sky off of the eastern horizon.


That's a great way to welcome Canada Day, Marc! Of course, as you posted in a later post, for you it's already Canada day. Happy C'Day Marc!

Of course, your C'Day brunch will be a very-late-night meal for me, but hey, I am on a see-food diet anyway, so I shall partake 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> That's a great way to welcome Canada Day, Marc! Of course, as you posted in a later post, for you it's already Canada day. Happy C'Day Marc!
> 
> Of course, your C'Day brunch will be a very-late-night meal for me, but hey, I am on a see-food diet anyway, so I shall partake
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. How are you today? What is a "see-food diet"??? If it is like mine, if I see it I want to eat it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Canada Day. Just got back from the sunrise service (5-7AM) atop Signal Hill to ring in Canada Day. So, now I am able to start Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the brunch, but that will have to wait until later. Sap is up with pics galore and a video to celebrate Canada Day with our national canthem, Oh Canada on beer containers. Now it is back to work for me as I have tons of material to edit for tomorrow.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, Don -- Happy Canada Day morning!! And thanks to everyone for the "greetings" yesterday. A little coffee and toast for me at this early hour, then will fix a pancake breakfast later, when she's up, and about (more like a brunch, than a breakfast).
Cheers everyone!


----------



## SINC

Morning John, good to see another face here to join in the banter. Welcome.


----------



## johnp

Thanks Don. I'm an early-bird, and enjoy the quiet times of the morning to catch up on what's happening in the travel and other forums I frequent. My lady likes to say my body is still functioning on East coast time, but I've always been a morning person, when working or not. I've seen a lot more sunrises than sunsets!! 
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the brunch, but that will have to wait until later. Sap is up with pics galore and a video to celebrate Canada Day with our national canthem, Oh Canada on beer containers. Now it is back to work for me as I have tons of material to edit for tomorrow.


Morning, Don. How is little Tao this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc, Don -- Happy Canada Day morning!! And thanks to everyone for the "greetings" yesterday. A little coffee and toast for me at this early hour, then will fix a pancake breakfast later, when she's up, and about (more like a brunch, than a breakfast).
> Cheers everyone!


Morning, John. We all have greetings for new people when they venture into The Shang thread. What brought you here ............ and what caused you to post? Just curious. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Don. I'm an early-bird, and enjoy the quiet times of the morning to catch up on what's happening in the travel and other forums I frequent. My lady likes to say my body is still functioning on East coast time, but I've always been a morning person, when working or not. I've seen a lot more sunrises than sunsets!!
> Cheers!


Love those east coast sunrises, John ............


----------



## johnp

Wow ... yes Marc, miss them!! Saw a good many when I lived and worked in Alaska as well, but not very many here.

Marc, I've been "looking in" to The Shang thread often, and thinking of joining in. I believe it was your recent post in the 'The Poster Below Me Game' thread that finally got me to do it. It has always sounded like a friendly and interesting place to drop in, I'm glad I finally made the move to do so!!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Wow ... yes Marc, miss them!! Saw a good many when I lived and worked in Alaska as well, but not very many here.
> 
> Marc, I've been "looking in" to The Shang thread often, and thinking of joining in. I believe it was your recent post in the 'The Poster Below Me Game' thread that finally got me to do it. It has always sounded like a friendly and interesting place to drop in, I'm glad I finally made the move to do so!!
> 
> Cheers!


Good to hear this, John. New family members are always welcome in The Shang. With over 6 million views, there must be a great many lurkers. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How is little Tao this morning?


He was able to stand last night to do his business outside, but he collapsed and stayed that way all day yesterday. He is not in pain, but limps very badly. This morning he is walking, but slowly and carefully. He is eating and drinking normally and was wagging his tail this morning when I spoke to him. We carry him up and down the stairs though.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mohan. How are you today? What is a "see-food diet"??? If it is like mine, if I see it I want to eat it.


That's exactly what it is, Marc. I see food, I eat. 

Don, at least Tao is trying to walk and at times is also able to do so, albeit with a limp. That's encouraging I believe.

I slept in a bit this morning - got out of bed only at 8:30! I've been riding my new trike every day, but as one who has been out of the exercise game for a long time I have not been able to do more than 5 kms. at any one time, though I have reached speed of up to 38 kmph.

One thing about the trike is that people stop and talk to me, so I have been meeting quite a few people. They have never seen something like this and are always curious 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> He was able to stand last night to do his business outside, but he collapsed and stayed that way all day yesterday. He is not in pain, but limps very badly. This morning he is walking, but slowly and carefully. He is eating and drinking normally and was wagging his tail this morning when I spoke to him. We carry him up and down the stairs though.


Sounds a bit encouraging, Don. I spoke to my wife and she said that the eating/drinking is a good sign, as is the wagging of the tail. If his head is down and tail between the legs, that is a sign of pain. Monitor his pee and poop since you don't want him to back up. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> That's exactly what it is, Marc. I see food, I eat.
> 
> Don, at least Tao is trying to walk and at times is also able to do so, albeit with a limp. That's encouraging I believe.
> 
> I slept in a bit this morning - got out of bed only at 8:30! I've been riding my new trike every day, but as one who has been out of the exercise game for a long time I have not been able to do more than 5 kms. at any one time, though I have reached speed of up to 38 kmph.
> 
> One thing about the trike is that people stop and talk to me, so I have been meeting quite a few people. They have never seen something like this and are always curious
> 
> Cheers


Well, I got down to 227, then put on 12 pounds when I had a chest cold and did not go to the gym and I have knocked off 3. So, at least I am headed in the right direction. Just finished mowing the front and back lawn and I got a workout of sorts from that, but I shall again start going to the gym tomorrow morning.

I was thinking of getting a bike once again, although St.John's have very unfriendly bike-friendly streets due to all the pot holes in the designated bike lanes.


----------



## eMacMan

Images removed to lighten the load


----------



## SINC

Looks like the walkways back of our place.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all *wave* and hello John it is nice to meet you 

another glorious day here, tonight for Canada Day dinner I am making a Chicken Tagine *yum* anyone who wishes to join us let me know


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all *wave* and hello John it is nice to meet you
> 
> another glorious day here, tonight for Canada Day dinner I am making a Chicken Tagine *yum* anyone who wishes to join us let me know


Afternoon, Kim. Deborah is going to make her famous Canada Day BBQ sauce for our steaks, but the chicken Tangine sounds good as well.


----------



## johnp

We've been going through all that Cottonwood 'snow' as well, but it's just about over here - hurrah!! my eyes don't like "allergy season".

Hi Kim ... nice to meet you too!!

I just put a stock pot of ham bones and ham on the stove. The initial makings for ham and split-pea soup for our Canada Day dinner. I think it's appropriate to the day, and the weather!!

Cheers everyine!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Nope just a bank of Cottonwood fluff.
> View attachment 24414


Get out the snowblowers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Looks like the walkways back of our place.


Call out the army to clear away the walkways ..................... wait, that is not TO.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We've been going through all that Cottonwood 'snow' as well, but it's just about over here - hurrah!! my eyes don't like "allergy season".
> 
> Hi Kim ... nice to meet you too!!
> 
> I just put a stock pot of ham bones and ham on the stove. The initial makings for ham and split-pea soup for our Canada Day dinner. I think it's appropriate to the day, and the weather!!
> 
> Cheers everyine!


That sounds good as well, John. A bit warm here for soup, with a 33C humidex reading making this the hottest Canada Day here in St.John's since NL joined Canadian confederation back on April 1st, 1949.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Get out the snowblowers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The gardeners here (at our condo complex) love leaf-blowers and blow it around!!--it comes up on our balcony and through the windows. Soon over, thank goodness.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Nope just a bank of Cottonwood fluff.
> View attachment 24414





SINC said:


> Looks like the walkways back of our place.


We don't have cottonwood here in St.John's, but we do have laburnum trees, which are called golden chain here in St.John's. A yellow dust is all over the cars, giving them a lemon Pledge smell (at least that is what they smell like to me).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> The gardeners here (at our condo complex) love leaf-blowers and blow it around!!--it comes up on our balcony and through the windows. Soon over, than goodness.


I personally HATE leaf-blowers ................ far too noisy and a waste of time and money. I compost and/or mulch the leaves that fall from the trees in early Nov.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I personally HATE leaf-blowers ................ far too noisy and a waste of time and money. I compost and/or mulch the leaves that fall from the trees in early Nov.


Absolutley agree, and I am trying to get our condo council to do something about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Absolutley agree, and I am trying to get our condo council to do something about it.


We have a neighbor who uses only the biggest and loudest gardening power tools. He has been told by everyone in the neighborhood not to do "his thing" until about 9AM on ANY morning of the week. I am out mowing my lawn, sometimes as early as 6AM, since it is a quiet hand push mower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM High Tea time here in St.John's. Cold drinks are in order today .............. so, you may have hot tea, ice tea, hot coffee, ice coffee, a cold beer ................... or, a summer treat, a gin and tonic. Enjoy.


----------



## JCCanuck

Sounds good Dr. G. I have one can of that Barcardi Oakheart left in the fridge screaming at me, "Take me, take me", but alas I can't for I'm driving my son to work shortly. A cold can of diet Pepsi is satisfying enough for me while I cook sausages on the BBQ to add to the spaghetti dinner.
Happy Canada everyone!


----------



## johnp

Marc ... we enjoyed a glass of wine out on the balcony. 
Now back inside and doing our pc things, with the soup "simmering" away and sending it's aromas thoughout our apartment .. hope it tastes as good!! I'm doing the soup, and Jean will bake up some baking-soda biscuits to go with it. It's a big pot of soup, so leftovers for tomorrow (always look forward to such, soups seem to taste 'even better' the next day!!).
Hope you have an enjoyable evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Sounds good Dr. G. I have one can of that Barcardi Oakheart left in the fridge screaming at me, "Take me, take me", but alas I can't for I'm driving my son to work shortly. A cold can of diet Pepsi is satisfying enough for me while I cook sausages on the BBQ to add to the spaghetti dinner.
> Happy Canada everyone!


Sounds like a great plan, JC. You may call me Marc here in The Shang thread. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... we enjoyed a glass of wine out on the balcony.
> Now back inside and doing our pc things, with the soup "simmering" away and sending it's aromas thoughout our apartment .. hope it tastes as good!! I'm doing the soup, and Jean will bake up some baking-soda biscuits to go with it. It's a big pot of soup, so leftovers for tomorrow (always look forward to such, soups seem to taste 'even better' the next day!!).
> Hope you have an enjoyable evening.


We just had a G&T .......... or two, out on our back deck. Deborah is now getting ready to make her Canada Day rib bonanza while I make a salad. Still 25C so we shall eat out on the back deck.


----------



## SINC

Our sun has reappeared after much rain and cool temps. Back up to 18° now and my flag even dried out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Don. Sadly, once again, my flag was the only Canadian flag flying proudly in our neighborhood. C'est la vie.

Not a drop of rain nor a cloud in the sky here. 21C with a nearly full moon in the southeastern horizon.


----------



## SINC

I can see seven flags from my rear deck and two more on car bumpers parked on the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can see seven flags from my rear deck and two more on car bumpers parked on the street.


Lucky you. There are some around the neighborhood .............. three that I know of are flown by Americans who have come to MUN to teach and chose to stay here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The end of a fine Canada Day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang! 

I am happy to report seeing more flags than usual this Canada Day. Nice to see. 

Meanwhile, back here in moving-land, I am sadly realizing what a poor housekeeper I am - I've given myself an allergy attack from all the dust I've discovered while packing things! COUGH! SnEEEzE! WheeeZZZe. 

Terrible.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang!
> 
> I am happy to report seeing more flags than usual this Canada Day. Nice to see.
> 
> Meanwhile, back here in moving-land, I am sadly realizing what a poor housekeeper I am - I've given myself an allergy attack from all the dust I've discovered while packing things! COUGH! SnEEEzE! WheeeZZZe.
> 
> Terrible.


Morning, Kim. As one who did not see many flags out yesterday .......... and one who is allergic to dust, I feel your pain. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise got me up early .............. which then got the doxies up early. So, here I am. A bit early for breakfast, but a cup of coffee and sitting out on the back deck listening to the birds would be nice. Care to join me?


----------



## SINC

Sure Marc, a coffee would be good right now as I work on tomorrow's SAP. Today features some beautiful shots of the native pow wow on our local reserve, a car that has seen better days and a video of a cat trying to give up smoking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. A smoking cat???????


----------



## SINC

Yep, see for yourself!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, see for yourself!


Man, that is some hooked kitten!!! :ee

"Better think it over . . . women like that are hard to find."


----------



## SINC

There may be more truth to that statement than you think!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There may be more truth to that statement than you think!


True ........... but in the context of the whole passage?????


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc and Don. I saw your sunrise and smelled the coffee Marc, thought I would join you. Dark looking early morning here, some rather nasty looking clouds. Seems we just can't get around this weather, but July usually takes care of it, well, some time later in July, I guess.
Off to the kitchen to refill my cup.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc and Don. I saw your sunrise and smelled the coffee Marc, thought I would join you. Dark looking early morning here, some rather nasty looking clouds. Seems we just can't get around this weather, but July usually takes care of it, well, some time later in July, I guess.
> Off to the kitchen to refill my cup.
> Cheers!


Morning, John. Hot and sunny here in St.John's ............. and it's not even 10AM. Luckily, my students are not online much today, to I shall spend most of the day gardening. I have a big rain barrel filled with rain water, and I water the garden by hand. It is a lot of work, but I find it relaxing. 

I am so glad you decided to join us here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

I like your way of gardening Marc .. natural, and so little waste. Living in an apartment, I do miss some of those outside chores. I had a house when I lived in Corner Brook, not much of a garden, but at least some green space to get out on to, and enjoy. My neighbours did not like my choices for flowers though, to them they were weeds, to me, they were some natural colours. It's all in the eye of the beholder, I guess!!

No plans here today, will take it as it comes - a few chores around the apt, some grocery shopping, and lots of time on the internet, and all.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all............Don are you going to send any of your rain our way, we could sure use it......the grass is getting quite brown around here


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Hope all are well. 

I'm off to battle the bunnies, that is dust-bunnies again today as I continue to pack. This time I'm taking an anti-histamine before tackling them. They got the better of me yesterday. And of course, there was added insult to injury as they were home-grown. 

Eeeesh. 

But first a coffee and a visit to SAP.....


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Man, that is some hooked kitten!!! :ee
> 
> "Better think it over . . . women like that are hard to find."


very cute


----------



## javaqueen

morning Kim, I don't blame you for taking an anti-histamine as i would have to as well. good luck on the unpacking today


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I like your way of gardening Marc .. natural, and so little waste. Living in an apartment, I do miss some of those outside chores. I had a house when I lived in Corner Brook, not much of a garden, but at least some green space to get out on to, and enjoy. My neighbours did not like my choices for flowers though, to them they were weeds, to me, they were some natural colours. It's all in the eye of the beholder, I guess!!
> 
> No plans here today, will take it as it comes - a few chores around the apt, some grocery shopping, and lots of time on the internet, and all.


Well, John, having been born and raised in an apartment complex in New York City, gardening was not in my upbringing. I seriously started in on July 4th, 1979, when I moved to a house here in St.John's. My neighbor was from Latvia and she showed me what to do to stay natural. The rain barrel was my wife's idea, and it is have been a great idea these past few years when we have had dry spells in July, as we are experiencing again this July. I save enough in June which I store in buckets under the deck to make it through a dry summer with little rain. I enjoy starting everything from seed inside in April or May and then planting it outside in late June/early July and then eating what I grow minutes fresh.

Corner Brook has better growing weather than we do in St.John's. How long were you there and for what purpose? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim and Kim. Yes, doxie hair dust bunnies look like fat mice if they are not collected every day. Doxies don't shed much, luckily, but the little they do collect into dust bunnies, especially if the windows are open and air is flowing through the house.


----------



## johnp

Hi's to Kim and Kim. 
Marc ... I lived in Corner Brook for nine years, was with Federal Fisheries (fish biologist - west coast salmon stock assessment and enhancement stuff). Transferred there from Halifax, and then from there to Moncton, before retiring and moving back west in '95. Lived in Halifax, Newcastle, NB (now called Miramichi), Corner Brook, and Moncton throughout those 25 years. Saw a little of PEI, but never lived there.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi's to Kim and Kim.
> Marc ... I lived in Corner Brook for nine years, was with Federal Fisheries (fish biologist - west coast salmon stock assessment and enhancement stuff). Transferred there from Halifax, and then from there to Moncton, before retiring and moving back west in '95. Lived in Halifax, Newcastle, NB (now called Miramichi), Corner Brook, and Moncton throughout those 25 years. Saw a little of PEI, but never lived there.


Cool. I have been teaching at Memorial University for 35 years. I hope to put in another two years and then my wife and I would like to retire to the Lunenburg, NS area. We shall see.

Salmon in the Humber River area is down this year due to low water conditions.

20 year anniversary of the cod moritorium this week. No celebrations are in store, since the cod never came back due to the foreign draggers taking what was left of the stock. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 26C with a 31C humidex reading, with EC forecasting our regular temps (without any humidex reading) to hit 30C. According to the meteorologists over at Memorial University, this could be a record setting day, as they state "7 July 1949, St. John's, Newfoundland: The mercury soars at 30.6°C (87°F), the city's hottest day on record." We shall see. 

We are letting the doxies go down to the basement, which is cool and dry and about 16C at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

MUN scientists also report the following to put things into perspective as to the heat and lack of rain here in St.John's -- "16 June, 2001, St John's, Newfoundland: The 2000-2001 snowfall season finally comes to an end in St John's, during which time a grand total of 648.4 cm (255.3 inches) of snow fell. The total snow, which broke a century-old mark, is estimated to have weighed 500 million tonnes! "

On Canada Day back in 2001, I found a bit of snow under my back deck that had not melted. I made a couple of snowballs and let my doxies chase them and have fun breaking them apart.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. I have been teaching at Memorial University for 35 years. I hope to put in another two years and then my wife and I would like to retire to the Lunenburg, NS area. We shall see.


That's a good long while Marc, and from what I've read in your posts, it sounds like it's been an enjoyable, interesting, and productive time for you. Like your retirement goal - that's a very nice area of Nova Scotia. 

I liked Nova Scotia, but while living in Halifax, most of my work time was still spent in NB, where my projects were located (Miramichi and Restigouche). Really didn't get to see as much of NS as I should have (except for Margaree, up on Cape Breton, and that, at the time, was travelling from Moncton.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> That's a good long while Marc, and from what I've read in your posts, it sounds like it's been an enjoyable, interesting, and productive time for you. Like your retirement goal - that's a very nice area of Nova Scotia.
> 
> I liked Nova Scotia, but while living in Halifax, most of my work time was still spent in NB, where my projects were located (Miramichi and Restigouche). Really didn't get to see as much of NS as I should have (except for Margaree, up on Cape Breton, and that, at the time, was travelling from Moncton.


Well, we like the eastern shore of NS, but want to be clear of Halifax. Lunenburg is a year-round community, where as Chester and Mahone Bay, two other areas we were looking at recently, seem to close up from Oct. until May, when the tourists return. Wolfville, another area we considered, in a university town, a real plus for me. We shall see. Right now, the number one priority is getting out of debt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pirate's Peak, just outside of St.John's, where Pirate Pete is said to have left his gold ................. but it has been guarded by his doxie all these years.


----------



## johnp

Hi to the Shang .. it's mid-afternoon here on the west coast, we have a little "red in the glass", and our thoughts are drifting towards dinner. Easy dinner prep's for us today, just have to warm up some of our leftover Canada Day soup, and bake up some fresh biscuits to go with it. I think Jean's biscuits might have been enjoyed a touch more than my soup yesterday .... after a night+ in the fridge, I'm thinking (hoping!!) the soup will be better today!! 

Hope everyone has been enjoying their day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. We just finished dinner -- fresh salmon off of the BBQ and a combo of home made salads ............ and we were able to eat out on the back deck for the third time in a row. I can't remember when that happened last with such good weather and warm enough to be out there late in the evening (8PM here just now).


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. We just finished dinner -- fresh salmon off of the BBQ and a combo of home made salads ............ and we were able to eat out on the back deck for the third time in a row. I can't remember when that happened last with such good weather and warm enough to be out there late in the evening (8PM here just now).


Yum, sounds good Marc. We sat out on our balcony a while ago and admired the growth of the trees and all in the area beneath us. It's so lush and green. I was looking through the eyes of a biologist/naturalist, and Jean through the eyes of an artist -- it was fun to compare the different views of what we could each see.

Happy evening!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yum, sounds good Marc. We sat out on our balcony a while ago and admired the growth of the trees and all in the area beneath us. It's so lush and green. I was looking through the eyes of a biologist/naturalist, and Jean through the eyes of an artist -- it was fun to compare the different views of what we could each see.
> 
> Happy evening!!


We are surrounded by trees in out back so there is a sense of wilderness to our home, even though we are in the center of the city. When we look out of our bedroom window in the morning, the maple leaves make us think of "gorillas in the mist".


----------



## Dr.G.

Just hearing the rumble of thunder. This has not happened in a few years, and some of our dogs are starting to get scared.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had one real flash of lightening, and one real clap of thunder. Then it rained somewhat hard for 15 minutes. Now, it is all over. Still, any rain is helpful here in St.John's this July.

The doxies were spoofed, but it is all over now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a nice breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy. However, first comes coffee.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc ... it's chilly here this morning, I'm ready for some coffee. Hope you all had a restful night
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc ... it's chilly here this morning, I'm ready for some coffee. Hope you all had a restful night
> Cheers!


Morning, John. How is Life treating you today?

We had to bring out our small fan to help sleep last night, but that is rare and might not be repeated until next year. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, got off to a bit of a late start this morning and some late breaking items made me even later getting SAP up for today. It includes a flurry of pictures, one small trip for mankind and a look at a 1948 Buick Streamliner. Now it's back to work on tomorrow, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Interesting wedding invite on SAP today and the even more interesting way to keep flies away.


----------



## johnp

My internet connection and ehmac have not been jiving too well this morning - just lost my last reply!

Busy day ahead Marc? You sound like you will be 'interestingly' busy Don.

My Jean is off to see her family doctor this morning - a visit with him before she sees her cardiologist later this month (pacemaker checkup time, and to get results of a recent ECG, and etc.). She's on her third pacemaker, a real state-of-the-art unit, put in a couple of years ago. It needs a little fine-tuning every once in a while, to adjust to health and lifestyle changes, and etc. 

I see some grocery shopping and the like for me, after my walk this morning. Another carry an umbrella walk, not my favourite kind!!

Enjoy your days everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. I am not as busy this semester as I have been in past semesters, since I have only one class online. This gives me more time to work out in the garden. We thought that we were going to have pups with Gracie on the 15th, but we are afraid that she may have lost the pups. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone - thanks for SAP Don  loved the wedding invite LOL 

Marc, keep us updated on Gracie


----------



## SINC

Speaking of dogs, Tao has made some progress, albeit tiny. For the past few days, if he lay down, he could not get up without help. Yesterday and today, he can get up and down. He still walks with a hopping motion with his full weight on his first torn right rear leg and carries his left leg entirely off the ground. He does however set that newly torn left leg on the floor when eating and on the ground when doing his business. His biggest problem now is boredom as he cannot do what he did just a few short days ago. He continues to appear happy, wags his tail and loves attention and a 'rub' so we do not feel he is in any pain. We've doubled his dosage of the herbal med, twice daily now instead of once like before and it seems to be helping. Crystal does no allow him to attempt stairs or getting up on his favourite spots, she carries him to avoid undue strain when he wants up or down, although he did, to her surprise, jump off her bed onto the floor this morning without incident.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone - thanks for SAP Don  loved the wedding invite LOL
> 
> Marc, keep us updated on Gracie


Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?

We are taking Gracie to the vet for an ultrasound on Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of dogs, Tao has made some progress, albeit tiny. For the past few days, if he lay down, he could not get up without help. Yesterday and today, he can get up and down. He still walks with a hopping motion with his full weight on his first torn right rear leg and carries his left leg entirely off the ground. He does however set that newly torn left leg on the floor when eating and on the ground when doing his business. His biggest problem now is boredom as he cannot do what he did just a few short days ago. He continues to appear happy, wags his tail and loves attention and a 'rub' so we do not feel he is in any pain. We've doubled his dosage of the herbal med, twice daily now instead of once like before and it seems to be helping. Crystal does no allow him to attempt stairs or getting up on his favourite spots, she carries him to avoid undue strain when he wants up or down, although he did, to her surprise, jump off her bed onto the floor this morning without incident.


Actually, this sounds like good news. We gave Abby Medicam (via an eyedropper into the mouth) to ease her pain. Deborah says that Prednisone is the med of choice if there is a lot of inflammation. Good luck with this little fellow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost tea time. With the heat today, I am opting for ice tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Thanks Marc, but will opt for something a touch warmer!! Hopefully, I won't have to say that too much longer!! 

How has your day been going? 

Having good thoughts for Gracie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc, but will opt for something a touch warmer!! Hopefully, I won't have to say that too much longer!!
> 
> How has your day been going?
> 
> Having good thoughts for Gracie.


Hot tea is also available, John. Coming right up.

Thanks for the kind thought re Gracie. We shall be very disappointed if she lost the pups. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Hot tea is also available, John. Coming right up.
> 
> Thanks for the kind thought re Gracie. We shall be very disappointed if she lost the pups. We shall see.


Hot tea will be perfect Marc ... 

I was thinking of you and your gardening when we watched an episode of 'Rosemary & Thyme' (on dvd) last evening. It's a British mystery tv series, that's "lighter-hearted", and always features scenes in some wonderful gardens. The two main characters (one a former Botany professor, and the other a police officer) are gardeners, and at the same time amatuer sleuths. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hot tea will be perfect Marc ...
> 
> I was thinking of you and your gardening when we watched an episode of 'Rosemary & Thyme' (on dvd) last evening. It's a British mystery tv series, that's "lighter-hearted", and always features scenes in some wonderful gardens. The two main characters (one a former Botany professor, and the other a police officer) are gardeners, and at the same time amatuer sleuths.
> 
> Cheers!


Interesting. I never liked tea until I went to teach in Georgia, and then I got a liking for ice tea. Coming here in St.John's, with the large Irish and British population, hot tea was the name of the game ............. but I did NOT take it with milk or cream ..... just tea.

I am a university professor who likes to putter around in the garden. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I never liked tea until I went to teach in Georgia, and then I got a liking for ice tea. Coming here in St.John's, with the large Irish and British population, hot tea was the name of the game ............. but I did NOT take it with milk or cream ..... just tea.


It's just 'the' tea and coffee for me ... no cream or milk, and no sugar (or other sweetners) to either. I have always drank tea that way, and learned to drink coffee that way when I worked at sea, back in the 60's. I figured if I could drink the horrible stuff the cook prepared that way, I would savour the good stuff later, and it worked. I like coffee as a morning drink, but prefer tea during the rest of the day. 
Cheers!


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> We had one real flash of lightening, and one real clap of thunder. Then it rained somewhat hard for 15 minutes. Now, it is all over. Still, any rain is helpful here in St.John's this July.


We had a little rain today and there is still the threat of thundershowers, but it has not happened yet. The sky's cloudy though.

And BTW Marc, did you mean "lightning" instead of "lightening"?

Cheers


----------



## friend

Hi lads.

Just briefly popping in again. 
I hope ye all are well.

I've been very busy and I'm off to Vienna tomorrow
to join Vonetta at the Bodypainting festival
I've got a photo gig on her participation that will end up both in a national
magazine and a local newspaper. I'm also bringing my music for a sing-back
performance, but it is not final yet and might not happen. We will see.
Here is a piece Vonetta did at a Fantasy Creature FX workshop she did today
and she was painted herself too. I told her that I would still marry her
if she did actually look like that. :love2::clap:
I'll talk to ye when I get back Thuesday.


----------



## johnp

Mohan ... a chance to extend a belated 'hi' and thanks ... I believe I missed that after your welcome to my first posting here. Sorry about that, I much enjoy the "wit & humour" you bring to the forum!! 
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear things are rolling along well Camán, thanks for the update and much happiness in your future.


----------



## Sonal

Waving hello from Vancouver.

I have a free evening and afternoon, which will soon be filled with homework.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's just 'the' tea and coffee for me ... no cream or milk, and no sugar (or other sweetners) to either. I have always drank tea that way, and learned to drink coffee that way when I worked at sea, back in the 60's. I figured if I could drink the horrible stuff the cook prepared that way, I would savour the good stuff later, and it worked. I like coffee as a morning drink, but prefer tea during the rest of the day.
> Cheers!


Same with me, John. Coffee is the name of the game, black, or with a bit of skim milk, and then tea from 4PM onwards ................ and herbal tea, at that -- Sonal Special is the finest blend we serve in The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> We had a little rain today and there is still the threat of thundershowers, but it has not happened yet. The sky's cloudy though.
> 
> And BTW Marc, did you mean "lightning" instead of "lightening"?
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. How is Life treating you these days?

No, it is "lightning" not "lightening", as in "white lightning". That is the way it is pronounced in Georgia, and that is the way I spell it here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, if her picture is on top, and you the bottom pic, I would ask her if she would still marry you in August. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Mohan ... a chance to extend a belated 'hi' and thanks ... I believe I missed that after your welcome to my first posting here. Sorry about that, I much enjoy the "wit & humour" you bring to the forum!!
> Cheers!


John, you realize that Mohan is Allan Hawco's stand-in for the dangerous scenes in "The Republic of Doyle" on CBC. I have seen Mohan and Allan Hawco, and they are duplicates.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Waving hello from Vancouver.
> 
> I have a free evening and afternoon, which will soon be filled with homework.


Evening, Sonal. Glad to hear that things are going well. Hope that this program is helpful for you prior to becoming Mrs. Sonal. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, you realize that Mohan is Allan Hawco's stand-in for the dangerous scenes in "The Republic of Doyle" on CBC. I have seen Mohan and Allan Hawco, and they are duplicates.


.. have the first season on dvd, will have to check that out!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .. have the first season on dvd, will have to check that out!!


I have met both in person, and I can say that they are one and the same ............. or a carbon copy ............. if they are still making carbon paper these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our first OtHD Breakfast for July. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, off to an early start today to make up for lost time yesterday with SAP already online featuring a video on American knowledge, a men in black trilogy and a look back in pictures at celebrations past of July 4th in New York City.


----------



## friend

Morning Don et all. 

Marc: Under my face I probably look like that, but the lovely Vonetta
can take off her makeup. I better marry her quickly before a handsome
young man with money in the bank turn up. Although, she sez that I'm her man,
so I'm safe for now. LOL

Packing and trying to sort out all for the trip.


----------



## friend

Going.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, off to an early start today to make up for lost time yesterday with SAP already online featuring a video on American knowledge, a men in black trilogy and a look back in pictures at celebrations past of July 4th in New York City.


Morning, Don. Happy July 4th to you as well ................. and to any and all Americans who might be in or viewing The Shang thread. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Don et all.
> 
> Marc: Under my face I probably look like that, but the lovely Vonetta
> can take off her makeup. I better marry her quickly before a handsome
> young man with money in the bank turn up. Although, she sez that I'm her man,
> so I'm safe for now. LOL
> 
> Packing and trying to sort out all for the trip.





friend said:


> Going.


Bon voyage, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a red, white and blue breakfast for us all this morning. Enjoy your egg white omlette, red salsa and blueberries.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Great breakfast Marc ... tastes good. "Happy 4'th" to you!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Happy 4th of July to you as well.

How are you today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. Happy 4th of July to you as well.
> 
> How are you today?


I'm great .. and so happy to see a bright and colourful morning!! It's been a long while since we woke up here to a sunny morning, lovely way to start the day!! Looking forward to my walk, it will be a most-enjoyable one today. The birds and I are happy!!

Hope the morning finds you well, and in good spirits.
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, long night for me, got to bed about 8:30, woke up wide awake at 11:30 and have been working ever since. Just cannot sleep, try as I might. I will now grab some brekkie and see if I can crash for a few hours. Not being able to sleep is a rare event for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, long night for me, got to bed about 8:30, woke up wide awake at 11:30 and have been working ever since. Just cannot sleep, try as I might. I will now grab some brekkie and see if I can crash for a few hours. Not being able to sleep is a rare event for me.


Afternoon, Don. Deborah has needed our small fan blowing on her to sleep the past two nights.

How is little Tao today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I'm great .. and so happy to see a bright and colourful morning!! It's been a long while since we woke up here to a sunny morning, lovely way to start the day!! Looking forward to my walk, it will be a most-enjoyable one today. The birds and I are happy!!
> 
> Hope the morning finds you well, and in good spirits.
> Cheers!


Well, I guess any day that you and the birds are happy must be a good day.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 31C humidex reading shall make this another ice tea day, at least for me. The doxies are drooping.


----------



## SINC

Hopped back in bed at 8:00, but awoke at 10:00. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hopped back in bed at 8:00, but awoke at 10:00. Sigh.


Well, you should get a good nights sleep tonight, Don. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

How about some ice tea with little pieces of an ice berg to make it good and cold? Enjoy.

Town of St. Anthony -


----------



## SINC

At just 13° with cold rain and howling winds, I will pass on the iced tea.


----------



## tilt

johnp said:


> Mohan ... a chance to extend a belated 'hi' and thanks ... I believe I missed that after your welcome to my first posting here. Sorry about that, I much enjoy the "wit & humour" you bring to the forum!!
> Cheers!


No apologies needed John  I too do not read all the posts I missed sometimes, so do not worry 



Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. How is Life treating you these days?


Oh, same old, same Old, Marc. Took the day off today because all my clients are American and none of them is working; plus I worked on Monday when it was Canada Day because my clients are American (rinse and repeat).

Cheers


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. (and thanks Mahon) Thanks for the offer of iced tea Marc, but it's still not warm enough for that here .. we've opted for a glass of wine - it's not mulled and warm (oh, that would be nice though!!), but it warms after entry!! 

It's still a bright day here, but it's certainly not summer-warm as yet - a rather cool breeze is keeping the temperature down (about 17C I suspect, from what the radio is saying, I must get my own thermometer for the balcony!!). Forecasters still call for much warmer weather on its way, with sunny conditions predicted for the next several days. If so, our first 'real' taste of summer. We're due for a taste!!

Nothing too new or exciting here today, but looking ahead to some good 'happenings' next week. Will share later.

Cheers all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> At just 13° with cold rain and howling winds, I will pass on the iced tea.


Might you like a hot toddy???


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> No apologies needed John  I too do not read all the posts I missed sometimes, so do not worry
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, same old, same Old, Marc. Took the day off today because all my clients are American and none of them is working; plus I worked on Monday when it was Canada Day because my clients are American (rinse and repeat).
> 
> Cheers


Well, it is good to know that you are actively engaged in an opportunity that keeps your mind and bank account growing. :clap:


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Might you like a hot toddy???


Hands off me!
(real name is Todd by the way)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone. (and thanks Mahon) Thanks for the offer of iced tea Marc, but it's still not warm enough for that here .. we've opted for a glass of wine - it's not mulled and warm (oh, that would be nice though!!), but it warms after entry!!
> 
> It's still a bright day here, but it's certainly not summer-warm as yet - a rather cool breeze is keeping the temperature down (about 17C I suspect, from what the radio is saying, I must get my own thermometer for the balcony!!). Forecasters still call for much warmer weather on its way, with sunny conditions predicted for the next several days. If so, our first 'real' taste of summer. We're due for a taste!!
> 
> Nothing too new or exciting here today, but looking ahead to some good 'happenings' next week. Will share later.
> 
> Cheers all.


While we have draft been on tap, along with Don's favorite single malt Scotch, I try to keep some mulled wine on the stove for those "just in case" moments that we get here in NL .............. when temps drop from 22C down to 8C in less than a day. Interested?

Currently 24C with a 31C humidex reading, so I am sticking to cold drinks today.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Hands off me!
> (real name is Todd by the way)


Greetings, Todd. How are you this evening? 

FYI, you have said tonight's magic word "hand", so you get the $50. Kudos. :clap:

You Bet Your Life with Groucho Marx - Secret Word Hand - YouTube


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I try to keep some mulled wine on the stove for those "just in case" moments that we get here in NL .............. when temps drop from 22C down to 8C in less than a day. Interested?


.. sounds good Marc. My immediate supervisor at UBC (many moons ago), was from California, but had worked a lot in Alaska. He had a wonderful version of mulled wine -- called it "seal oil" -- and it was sure warm and tasty!! I think we were all introduced to it over the course of our studies under him.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .. sounds good Marc. My immediate supervisor at UBC (many moons ago), was from California, but had worked a lot in Alaska. He had a wonderful version of mulled wine -- called it "seal oil" -- and it was sure warm and tasty!! I think we were all introduced to it over the course of our studies under him.
> Cheers!


Well, my mulled wine is "warm and tasty", but no NL seals were hamed or used in making this mixture.


----------



## Dr.G.

TRENDING: Bloomberg roasts his own hot dog speech – CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs

It is clear tht NYC Mayor Bloomberg does NOT own a dachshund .............. or a sense of humor.


----------



## Dr.G.

And the winners are ................

Joey Chestnut, Sonya 'The Black Widow' Thomas win hot dog contests – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs

For the record, I do LOVE hot dogs from Nathan's, but 4 was my personal record one July 4th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nathan's Famous - Welcome to Nathan's

Memories of Coney Island and Nathan's hot dogs and fries ............... :love2: :love2: :love2:

"Nathan’s popularity was almost instantaneous, and in its earliest days had legendary characters such as Al Capone, Eddie Cantor, Jimmy Durante, and Cary Grant as regular customers. It gained its first international exposure when President Franklin Delano Roosevelt served Nathan’s Famous hot dogs to the King and Queen of England in 1939. Later, Roosevelt had Nathan’s hot dogs sent to Yalta when he met with Winston Churchill and Joseph Stalin. Years later, Nelson Rockefeller, Governor of New York, stated that, “No man can hope to be elected in his state without being photographed eating a hot dog at Nathan’s Famous."


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Greetings, Todd. How are you this evening?
> 
> FYI, you have said tonight's magic word "hand", so you get the $50. Kudos. :clap:
> 
> You Bet Your Life with Groucho Marx - Secret Word Hand - YouTube


I'm fine thank you Dr. G. Where do I pick up the moneh?


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> I'm fine thank you Dr. G. Where do I pick up the moneh?


Well, you get a $50 credit at The Cafe Chez Marc .............. where our motto is "In God we Trust ....................All Others Pay Cash". Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I wonder how Rp, Tovan and MayBelle are making out in Windsor, ON today .............. the hottest spot in Canada with a humidex reading in the low to mid-40C range.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.chfa.ca/joy-mccarthys-t...medium=smg&utm_content=sleepC&utm_campaign=w2

Don, seems you are not alone with your insomnia.


----------



## Macfury

Happy birthday, Sonal!


----------



## SINC

Oh, oh, we missed Sonal's BD if not for MF. Thank you sir!

And Happy 29th Birthday Sonal!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Happy birthday, Sonal!


Thank you for reminding us, Peter. Paix, mon ami.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh, oh, we missed Sonal's BD if not for MF. Thank you sir!
> 
> And Happy 29th Birthday Sonal!


Oops. Sonal is our very own Yankee Doodle Dandy Lady. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, remind me never to play poker with you. As of your last posting, you are at five aces here in The Shang. Kudos.
Total Posts: 81,873 
User Name Posts 
SINC 11,111


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished a July 4th tradition that I have done for many, many years .............. watched "Yankee Doodle Dandy" for about the 50th time. Loved James Cagney in this role ............. one which won him the Academy Award for best actor. Well deserved.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it's time to call it a night. Sunrise is at just past 5AM and the doxies are early risers. I am able to get them to go back to sleep until about 6AM, but later than that is difficult. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a simple breakfast for us today as a way of easing us into this weekend a day early. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will do just fine this morning. SAP today features a video of a very cool cop playing drums in the woods, an extreme close-up of a cop bottle and a hairy tale that has far too much truth to it. More great pics as usual too.


----------



## johnp

Hi everyone ... it's still morning here, but soon to be afternoon throughout the country. Hope your days have been going well.

Enjoyed a browse of the SAP this morning Don ... enjoyed "A Hairy Tale" (especially the last line -- "Remember, politicians and diapers should be changed often and for the same reason.") And the attached picture! 

Lovely bright day here, heading to a potential high in the low-20's. More of the same, but with higher temp's, forecasted for the next few days. Finally some summer!! Very pleasant walk this morning ... and it sure sounded like the local birds were enjoying the morning as well!! 

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, my "WEBBIT" finds a lot of great offbeat stuff!


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings all. Just got back from a day on the water. My neighbor, who has a big sail boat, wanted to know if Deborah and I wanted to go with he and his wife sailing. It was such a sunny and warm day (26C with a 30C humidex reading) we said yes. A grand time was had by all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished a fine dinner of shrimp and salad ........... the perfect meal to eat outside after a day on the ocean.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Just finished a fine dinner of shrimp and salad ........... the perfect meal to eat outside after a day on the ocean.


Your day, and meal sounded great Marc. 

I have chicken legs, rice, and some freshly-made cole slaw (with banana and orange in it) on the menu for us this eve. Just finished doing all the 'preps', so everything is ready and waiting for me to do the final thing .. soon!!

Some tv/dvd viewings later .. I think the viewings will 'light' tonight -- after a little tv news, it'll be Barney Miller, Cheers, and Waiting for God.

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Some tv/dvd viewings later .. I think the viewings will 'light' tonight -- after a little tv news, it'll be Barney Miller, Cheers, and Waiting for God.
> 
> Cheers!


Oh wow! Barney Miller! I loved that show! Gotta get me a DVD of that John, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Oh wow! Barney Miller! I loved that show! Gotta get me a DVD of that John, thanks for the reminder.


Don ... I have the box-set - 'The Complete Series (Seasons 1-8) - and it's been great fun. We're now now into Season 7, and have really enjoyed the ride. A great show, and we have it to enjoy as often as we wish.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Your day, and meal sounded great Marc.
> 
> I have chicken legs, rice, and some freshly-made cole slaw (with banana and orange in it) on the menu for us this eve. Just finished doing all the 'preps', so everything is ready and waiting for me to do the final thing .. soon!!
> 
> Some tv/dvd viewings later .. I think the viewings will 'light' tonight -- after a little tv news, it'll be Barney Miller, Cheers, and Waiting for God.
> 
> Cheers!


John, your cole slaw mix sounds great. Must keep that in mind. As well, I like Barney Miller and Cheers. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh wow! Barney Miller! I loved that show! Gotta get me a DVD of that John, thanks for the reminder.





johnp said:


> Don ... I have the box-set - 'The Complete Series (Seasons 1-8) - and it's been great fun. We're now now into Season 7, and have really enjoyed the ride. A great show, and we have it to enjoy as often as we wish.


It was interesting to see how the show evolved and became more serious with certain issues (e.g., when Fish was forced to retire). I also fondly recall the last show as Barney hears the echo of precinct members from the past.


----------



## SINC

i just checked YouTube and found most of the shows are available in full episodes there. Our Apple TV is going to get a workout now since box sets run over $100, and well, I AM Scottish!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> i just checked YouTube and found most of the shows are available in full episodes there. Our Apple TV is going to get a workout now since box sets run over $100, and well, I AM Scottish!


Don, this is what I do ............. when I am in a Barney Miller, All in the Family, Car 54 Where are You, Taxi, et al moment, I go to YouTube to watch a few episodes and that satisfies me until the mood strikes once again. Good memories return and I feel at peace.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, I now do the same. The only full series I own was a gift from our daughter Crystal who gave me the complete Fawlty Towers set some 10 or more years ago. Every once in a while on a cold winter's day, I declare it to be Fawlty Towers Sunday and watch every episode. (There are only 12 if I recall, without checking.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my son has boxed sets from some TV series such as Seinfeld, and he is floored when I come up with the dialogue a few seconds before it is actually spoken. I do this with movies as well, and it drives Deborah nuts.


----------



## Dr.G.

For anyone interested, Deborah took Gracie to the vet this evening, and she lost the pups. We are not sure how many there were, but since she was not all that big he felt that she might have had one or two. She is in good health and we now might breed her to Gus when she comes into season once again next year. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I forgot to ask, how is little Tao doing???


----------



## SINC

Tao struggles now Marc, which makes us sad. He can no longer jump up on the couch or other places he used to take for granted. Crystal tried to bind his rear legs with tensor tape and that does seem to help for a while. He can now get up and down, but walks carefully and slowly, although he appears to be happy and continues to ask for his normal carrot treats. He is still on double doses of the herbal stuff and does his outdoor 'chores' without difficulty. We still try and prevent him from using the stairs, but he has a mind of his own and makes his way up and down if we are not watching him all the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tao struggles now Marc, which makes us sad. He can no longer jump up on the couch or other places he used to take for granted. Crystal tried to bind his rear legs with tensor tape and that does seem to help for a while. He can now get up and down, but walks carefully and slowly, although he appears to be happy and continues to ask for his normal carrot treats. He is still on double doses of the herbal stuff and does his outdoor 'chores' without difficulty. We still try and prevent him from using the stairs, but he has a mind of his own and makes his way up and down if we are not watching him all the time.


Showed this to Deborah, and she suggests no more jumping and try, as you seem to be doing, not to let him use the stairs. The fact that he is still happy and does his "outdoor chores" without difficulty are positive signs. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Singh had his best round in six months, shooting a 7-under 63 on Thursday in the Greenbrier Classic. Nice to see a name I recognize atop a PGA leaderboard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast, the first one in the month of July, ready for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cute Simon Says video clip ............... and an important CPR clip.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see you have already been to SAP this morning. Heard from Elaine yesterday who is well and busy as usual. Now back to work on tomorrow's issue. Later . . .


----------



## johnp

Morning all, on this lovely TGIF morning. Sorry to hear Gracie lost her pups Marc, but good to hear that she is ok.

Haven't been over to your site yet Don, just got on this thing, but will before long. Thanks for the update re: how Tao is doing.

Friday, can dim sum Saturday morning be far away?
Cheers!


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, boy have I missed a lot around here


----------



## javaqueen

I am saddened that Gracie lost the pups and I and thinking of you all
I am also praying for Tao and he starts to get better on the herbal medicine


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Singh had his best round in six months, shooting a 7-under 63 on Thursday in the Greenbrier Classic. Nice to see a name I recognize atop a PGA leaderboard.


Darn, I missed watching that round Marc, that would have been nice to see. I will be sure to catch some of it today and all of it both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Showed this to Deborah, and she suggests no more jumping and try, as you seem to be doing, not to let him use the stairs. The fact that he is still happy and does his "outdoor chores" without difficulty are positive signs. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Marc, we do try to keep him from attempting to jump, but some times when I am out of the room for a short time, he tries on his own. When Crystal is here, she sticks right by him, but when I am dog-sitting, I get involved in my work and miss the opportunity to stop him. He just doesn't get it that he can no longer do things, but I hope that realization will sink in soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I did go to SAP today prior to your little heads-up promos. Interesting version today ............. very eclectic.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all, on this lovely TGIF morning. Sorry to hear Gracie lost her pups Marc, but good to hear that she is ok.
> 
> Haven't been over to your site yet Don, just got on this thing, but will before long. Thanks for the update re: how Tao is doing.
> 
> Friday, can dim sum Saturday morning be far away?
> Cheers!


Thanks for the kind words, John. Deborah is really sad, but we might breed Gracie next year. We shall see.

A dim sum Sunday morning sounds good to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am saddened that Gracie lost the pups and I and thinking of you all
> I am also praying for Tao and he starts to get better on the herbal medicine


Thank you, Kim. Maybe next year?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Darn, I missed watching that round Marc, that would have been nice to see. I will be sure to catch some of it today and all of it both Saturday and Sunday.


Well, I always liked VJ's style of play, so it is good to see him in the thick of things once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, we do try to keep him from attempting to jump, but some times when I am out of the room for a short time, he tries on his own. When Crystal is here, she sticks right by him, but when I am dog-sitting, I get involved in my work and miss the opportunity to stop him. He just doesn't get it that he can no longer do things, but I hope that realization will sink in soon.


Yes, that is the trouble. Luckily, Abby did not mind her crate, so we would put her in there when we were gone so that she would not try to go up and down the stairs.


----------



## SINC

Tao does not mind his crate either Marc, so that is where he stays when we are all gone for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tao does not mind his crate either Marc, so that is where he stays when we are all gone for a while.


Very wise. This way, he is safe and can't move too much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Helpful Dog Cleans the House on MSN Video

No way could I get the doxies to do this ..............


----------



## javaqueen

that is so cute Marc  only wish that my cats would clean up their toys


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that is so cute Marc  only wish that my cats would clean up their toys


One of our doxies, Abby, goes around and collects all the toys and brings them to her crate whenever one of our other female doxies is pregnant. It is as if she is gathering a litter of her own. Other than those times, there are toys all over the house.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well past tea time, but I was out in the fog in the garden sowing some grass seed. With warm temps and finally some rain, this is the time to do it, fog or no fog. 

Now, for a cup of tea.


----------



## johnp

Our first 'real' taste of summer here Marc ... sunny, bright, and warm (high of 24C or so forecasted, and at noon, we're close to that now). Looking forward to some balcony time this afternoon - a chance to sit, talk, relax, and 'reflect' a little (and not have to wear coats or jackets to do so!!). 

Some quality time with daughter tomorrow morning - a chance to catch up on what's been happening with her over the week, and talk a little about our plans for next week and her birthday. She leaves her present job at the end of the day next Tuesday, and starts in a new position on the 16'th. But first, her birthday, and for that we're treating her (and us) to a two night stay at a hot springs resort a couple of hours to the north of here. A chance for her to unwind a little from the past (and very stressful) job, and have some positive thoughts about the new one (which she is very excited about). And a lovely spot for us to get together and share all this. Lots of "warm water" pool time coming!!

Some leftover chicken, more cole slaw, and some local, new season 'nugget' potatoes on the menu for dinner.

Good wishes!!


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Hot here. Don and Marc, we were running around 105F without the humidex yesterday. THAT'S HOT!!!!!!, with the dex we were around 115F. Poor MayBelle could hardly walk on the pavement, so we had to pick her up and carry her when we ventured outside. Mostly we were cellar dwellers or mall rats. Only around 98F today. Not sure what to do for dinner here ... probably burgers on the bbq, I think all I really have to do is wash the sidewalk and I could use that.

We've almost gotten our new place to be a home. We are hoping to have everything done with weekend and then we can get back to normal living. I haven't been keeping up with my studies this past two months with all the move stuff so it will be interesting to get back into it.

Marc, the latest Adult Learning I received has two good articles on literacy and reading which can be applicable to ESL students .... both are Freirean based, so they got my interest immediately.


----------



## javaqueen

hi Marc I am doing well today, trying to stay cool in the midst of the heat

How are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Our first 'real' taste of summer here Marc ... sunny, bright, and warm (high of 24C or so forecasted, and at noon, we're close to that now). Looking forward to some balcony time this afternoon - a chance to sit, talk, relax, and 'reflect' a little (and not have to wear coats or jackets to do so!!).
> 
> Some quality time with daughter tomorrow morning - a chance to catch up on what's been happening with her over the week, and talk a little about our plans for next week and her birthday. She leaves her present job at the end of the day next Tuesday, and starts in a new position on the 16'th. But first, her birthday, and for that we're treating her (and us) to a two night stay at a hot springs resort a couple of hours to the north of here. A chance for her to unwind a little from the past (and very stressful) job, and have some positive thoughts about the new one (which she is very excited about). And a lovely spot for us to get together and share all this. Lots of "warm water" pool time coming!!
> 
> Some leftover chicken, more cole slaw, and some local, new season 'nugget' potatoes on the menu for dinner.
> 
> Good wishes!!


Sounds like a grand evening and weekend is in store for your family, John. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Hot here. Don and Marc, we were running around 105F without the humidex yesterday. THAT'S HOT!!!!!!, with the dex we were around 115F. Poor MayBelle could hardly walk on the pavement, so we had to pick her up and carry her when we ventured outside. Mostly we were cellar dwellers or mall rats. Only around 98F today. Not sure what to do for dinner here ... probably burgers on the bbq, I think all I really have to do is wash the sidewalk and I could use that.
> 
> We've almost gotten our new place to be a home. We are hoping to have everything done with weekend and then we can get back to normal living. I haven't been keeping up with my studies this past two months with all the move stuff so it will be interesting to get back into it.
> 
> Marc, the latest Adult Learning I received has two good articles on literacy and reading which can be applicable to ESL students .... both are Freirean based, so they got my interest immediately.


Lord, that sounds like the temps I experienced in Waycross, Georgia. XX)

Stay safe, mon ami.

Adult Learning ............ as in Adult Learning -- Archive of Issues by Date ?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> hi Marc I am doing well today, trying to stay cool in the midst of the heat
> 
> How are you doing today?


Doing well, Kim. Helped Deborah and the other NL Kennel Club members set up for tomorrow's dog show.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Lord, that sounds like the temps I experienced in Waycross, Georgia. XX)
> 
> Stay safe, mon ami.
> 
> Adult Learning ............ as in Adult Learning -- Archive of Issues by Date ?


Check out our forecast with tomorrow just upgraded to 30° on the evening news:


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone. Just a quick note to say hello in between events at this residency. (After class this morning was a lazy afternoon at the pub patio, and soon we're out for dinner and drinks.... this is a hard life, I tell you.)

Marc, just thought it would be of interest to you, my professor here writes for GoodReads--fiction for adult learners. She's really enjoyed writing for this project. Her second book is coming out soon, and her third is in the works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Evening everyone. Just a quick note to say hello in between events at this residency. (After class this morning was a lazy afternoon at the pub patio, and soon we're out for dinner and drinks.... this is a hard life, I tell you.)
> 
> Marc, just thought it would be of interest to you, my professor here writes for GoodReads--fiction for adult learners. She's really enjoyed writing for this project. Her second book is coming out soon, and her third is in the works.


Evening, Sonal. So good to hear from you. Sounds like you are having a grand time.

What is the name of your prof?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sonal. So good to hear from you. Sounds like you are having a grand time.
> 
> What is the name of your prof?


Gail Anderson-Dargatz.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Gail Anderson-Dargatz.


Merci, mon amie. 

Hope your course is going well. Bonne chance, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a simple breakfast for everyone this fine Saturday morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP up with a couple of great pics of storms, a David Attenborough video and 15 food combos you may want to try.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Perfect breakfast suggestion Marc ... will be heading out for a "big one" soon, so a piece of toast and coffee is perfect for now. Nice pic's Don .. will check out the food combo stuff later.

Enjoy your days!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP up with a couple of great pics of storms, a David Attenborough video and 15 food combos you may want to try.


Morning, Don. I must check out SAP to see about those "food combos" .......... always looking to expand the menu at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Perfect breakfast suggestion Marc ... will be heading out for a "big one" soon, so a piece of toast and coffee is perfect for now. Nice pic's Don .. will check out the food combo stuff later.
> 
> Enjoy your days!


Morning, John. I think that folks on the west coast of North American do NOT speak of the "big one" these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun finally came out and I was able to do a bit of gardening and take some of the doxies for a walk. Now, since it is past tea time, I am ready for a cold beer. Anyone care to join me???????????? My treat.


----------



## johnp

Thanks Marc ... I'll join you!! A lovely warm and sunny day here .. just perfect for a temperature, in the low-20's here at noon, warm, but not hot. It will be warm in the apartment later though - we face west, and get the direct sun hitting our windows in the late afternoon and evening. It can make for some warm dining, and evening tv viewing. But no complaints - we've been waiting for some nice weather, and finally have it.

Did our Saturday morning dim sum, and it was just great. Some good and tasty choices made, and we love the friendly atmosphere of the place. Several elderly ladies there today, all sporting large sun bonnets as they came in through the doorway. Everyone in good spirits, lots of loud chatter, et al. 

Will sit back and enjoy that cool one now!!
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Allow me to join you as I sip on a cold one in the motor home while watching the PGA Tour where VJ has sadly fallen from contention. I checked my Beefsteak Tomato plants just now and both of them heave sprouted tomatoes, imagine that!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... I'll join you!! A lovely warm and sunny day here .. just perfect for a temperature, in the low-20's here at noon, warm, but not hot. It will be warm in the apartment later though - we face west, and get the direct sun hitting our windows in the late afternoon and evening. It can make for some warm dining, and evening tv viewing. But no complaints - we've been waiting for some nice weather, and finally have it.
> 
> Did our Saturday morning dim sum, and it was just great. Some good and tasty choices made, and we love the friendly atmosphere of the place. Several elderly ladies there today, all sporting large sun bonnets as they came in through the doorway. Everyone in good spirits, lots of loud chatter, et al.
> 
> Will sit back and enjoy that cool one now!!
> Cheers!


Good to have company, John. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy your company as well, Don. Cool toms ............ weeks ahead of ours.


----------



## johnp

Way to go with the tomatoes Don .... fond memories of the 'real' tomatoes we used to get here .. beefsteak, and field-grown, often "odd-shapped", large, and so good in taste!! Now most of the tomatoes we see in the stores here are the genetically-altered to look "perfect" types, grown in hot-houses -- lots of water, and no taste!!


----------



## SINC

Gee John, if my crop is plentiful, I may have to mail you a couple of green ones this fall to ripen on your window sill and revive those taste buds of yours!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Gee John, if my crop is plentiful, I may have to mail you a couple of green ones this fall to ripen on your window sill and revive those taste buds of yours!


... fried green tomatoes ... yum!! A great movie too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Goodnight to one and all. I shall see you at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. How does Sunday Brunch in bed sound on this fine morning? Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it is interesting, but this morning when I was on SAP, it had me as Sydney, NS instead of St.John's, NL on the rotating globe. Strange .........


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, it is interesting, but this morning when I was on SAP, it had me as Sydney, NS instead of St.John's, NL on the rotating globe. Strange .........


Morning Marc, that is strange indeed, but you were looking at yesterday's edition at that time. The new and improved edition is now up with a mature look at the music of Skrillex, a banned concert in St. Albert, a pair of Edsels and 'The United Steaks of America'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that is strange indeed, but you were looking at yesterday's edition at that time. The new and improved edition is now up with a mature look at the music of Skrillex, a banned concert in St. Albert, a pair of Edsels and 'The United Steaks of America'.


No, the same thing happened about a minute ago. It would say "Saint John's, Newfoundland" whenever I came on before.


----------



## javaqueen

morning, Sunday brunch sounds wonderful


----------



## javaqueen

Don, SAP pictures were very interesting today - loved the Edsel's and the nature picture


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning, Sunday brunch sounds wonderful


Glad you liked brunch, Kim. Almost time for lunch here.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Maggie is being shown at a dog show today, and Deborah just told me that she beat out a prize beagle puppy who was brought in from Toronto to "clean up" and maybe win best puppy in show. So, now Maggie is representing the Hound Group as the best puppy in show. Cool. 

Drinks of all kind are on the house at Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## javaqueen

Marc that is wonderful about Maggie *cheer* *cheer* *cheer* I will be cheering from her all the way from Hamilton, Ontario  

I am doing well today Marc, we finally got some rain yesterday, though not enough to water the lawns, but definitely enough to cool down the temperatures a bit


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Marc that is wonderful about Maggie *cheer* *cheer* *cheer* I will be cheering from her all the way from Hamilton, Ontario
> 
> I am doing well today Marc, we finally got some rain yesterday, though not enough to water the lawns, but definitely enough to cool down the temperatures a bit


Thanks, Maggie. I am waiting word from Deborah as to how she did re best puppy in show. There is a "ringer" Akita puppy, also brought in from ON, to "clean up" and get some more show points. While this is legal, it is hard on the folks here in NL to have dogs brought in just to get CKC show points. Still, if you can beat quality dogs then this makes the victory even sweeter. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Good luck and wishes to Maggie!! Fingers crossed, eh!!

Hope you're all enjoying your respective Sundays. Our warmest day so far, and it's still an hour+ before noon!! So by our west coast standards, it'll be a "hot" one today, high-20's, or possibly higher?

Plan to relax away most of the day.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good luck and wishes to Maggie!! Fingers crossed, eh!!
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying your respective Sundays. Our warmest day so far, and it's still an hour+ before noon!! So by our west coast standards, it'll be a "hot" one today, high-20's, or possibly higher?
> 
> Plan to relax away most of the day.
> Cheers!


Thanks, John. Have not heard from Deborah yet, so I shall let you know.

Sunny and 22C here with a light ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Maggie only got Best Puppy of her Group (Hound Group), and got a group 4th under three CKC championship hounds. So, for a 10 month old pup, this is a good start. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Maggie only got Best Puppy of her Group (Hound Group), and got a group 4th under three CKC championship hounds. So, for a 10 month old pup, this is a good start. We shall see.


Thanks for the update Marc. Raising a glass .. cheers to Maggie, she did good!!


----------



## javaqueen

sending my congratulations for Maggie's "Best Puppy of her Group" *cheer* *cheer* *cheer*


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for the update Marc. Raising a glass .. cheers to Maggie, she did good!!


Yes, she did well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> sending my congratulations for Maggie's "Best Puppy of her Group" *cheer* *cheer* *cheer*


Merci. Beating the beagle was the key, Kim. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

With two weddings to plan for in the next two months, The Cafe Chez Marc Catering Service will be busy.


----------



## SINC

Two?

Too?

Deux?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Two?
> 
> Too?
> 
> Deux?


Oui.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning here, so I shall make a simple breakfast. However, first comes coffee ............ the staff of Life.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc. Having my first cup as well. I'm not a big coffee drinker, but do appreciate starting my mornings with some. 
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I too am on my first and only cuppa this morning. One a day is it for me unless I am camping and can put a Bailey's in it. Then I have two! 

Marc, the JFL gang are at it again this morning on SAP.


----------



## cap10subtext

Morning all! Don't recall if I've ever posted here before. About to dive into a pot of coffee and a muffin. I'm enjoying the last few days I get to telecommute for a while. Hope you all are well on this Monday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc. Having my first cup as well. I'm not a big coffee drinker, but do appreciate starting my mornings with some.
> Cheers!


Morning, John. Coffee is a must for me to start my day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I too am on my first and only cuppa this morning. One a day is it for me unless I am camping and can put a Bailey's in it. Then I have two!
> 
> Marc, the JFL gang are at it again this morning on SAP.


I shall check it out after my mid-morning grading is done, Don. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

cap10subtext said:


> Morning all! Don't recall if I've ever posted here before. About to dive into a pot of coffee and a muffin. I'm enjoying the last few days I get to telecommute for a while. Hope you all are well on this Monday morning.


Morning. I am Marc, as in The Cafe Chez Marc, where we serve the finest coffee and muffins in all of ehMacLand. Welcome to The Shang, which is what we call this thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C in full sunshine. The doxies are seeking out shady spots in the garden. Ice tea shall be the name of the game this afternoon ............ or a brew or two if anyone would like something stronger than tea.


----------



## eMacMan

*Where's Tim?*

Now that I am somewhat back in the real world, I am noticing how much I miss Tim's contributions.


----------



## SINC

Tim quit ehMac and is now a mod over on MacDoc's site Magic.


----------



## eMacMan

A loss for this community. 

We did not always agree, but more importantly he made me think about some issues rather than resorting to that old standby: "I'm right and therefore you must be wrong."


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Now that I am somewhat back in the real world, I am noticing how much I miss Tim's contributions.


Bob, I miss him as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> A loss for this community.
> 
> We did not always agree, but more importantly he made me think about some issues rather than resorting to that old standby: "I'm right and therefore you must be wrong."


Very true. A loss for us here in The Shang as well as in ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C as we approach 4PM High Tea ............... which shall be replaced with a cold one or two for those in the heat. I have been working out in the sun but with the strong ocean breeze it was not much of a chore. The doxies are getting nothing but water, however.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Hope the day has been going well.

Currently having thoughts re: what to prep for dinner today. With our present warm weather, our apartment gets rather warm later in the afternoon and evening, and we really haven't been too hungry for the past few days. I fixed fish fillet 'burgers' yesterday, and they were fine, not too heavy or filling. I picked up some new, local potatoes this morning, and a few green beans, and I think we'll have them with a couple of bratwurst sausages. A little heavier, but not too, and easy to prepare (so not too much time 'sweating' in the kitchen!!).

Some time out on the balcony soon - if we can stand all the noise of work underway at this and nearby apartment complexes!! Gardening, and other minor maintenance work used to be so much quieter!! 

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

At 30° with a humidex of 37° tonight's meal will be light. I will simply toss a fry pan on the BBQ and lightly fry some large shrimp that will have been marinating in garlic and olive oil for about a half hour before I put them on. A quick fresh salad will be on the side with a horseradish dip. Good grief, I just made myself drool a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Deborah, who is from Calgary, is going to make her famous Stampede Steaks with Special Sauce ( pardon my alliteration ) on the BBQ this evening. I am going to make the salad.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> At 30° with a humidex of 37° tonight's meal will be light. I will simply toss a fry pan on the BBQ and lightly fry some large shrimp that will have been marinating in garlic and olive oil for about a half hour before I put them on. A quick fresh salad will be on the side with a horseradish dip. Good grief, I just made myself drool a bit.


Sounds great, Don. This is somewhat like a meal we had a few days ago when it hit 33C with the humidex. We did not want to cook inside or even eat inside. Luckily, we have now had our 11 straight day of 20C or more, with only one day of rain in the evening, so we are able to eat outside as well.

How is little Tao in this heat?


----------



## SINC

Tao is just fine Marc, he stays in the basement where it is cool and comfortable. We still carry him up and down stairs, but yesterday he once again jumped up on the couch and down again. He just will not give up although his rear legs are both weak and he walks with an odd limp.


----------



## SINC

I was out wandering about the yard today and took a few pics:

A bee was busy amid the flowers:









The geraniums seem extra red this year:









My cherry tomatoes are blooming for a bumper crop:









My spot to hide in the shade when outdoors:









The raspberry buses are just loaded with fruit that will soon be ready:









Ann's red lilies are just out in bloom today:


----------



## cap10subtext

Nice pics Don, I'd recognize an Alberta garden anywhere (grew up in Edmonton). My name's Andrew by the way.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Andrew, nice to see another new face here. welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tao is just fine Marc, he stays in the basement where it is cool and comfortable. We still carry him up and down stairs, but yesterday he once again jumped up on the couch and down again. He just will not give up although his rear legs are both weak and he walks with an odd limp.


Good to hear, Don. Sounds as if he is tough and a real trooper. Good for him. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

cap10subtext said:


> Nice pics Don, I'd recognize an Alberta garden anywhere (grew up in Edmonton). My name's Andrew by the way.


Evening, Andrew. I agree with Don .............. good to see another face here in The Shang. What brought you over to our happy family? Just curious. For the record, you were my friend #112. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. It's fine night for stargazing, with 18C temps and clear skies and no wind. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I've been trying to stitch together a shot of what I call our rear courtyard. It is so big, I cannot shoot it all in one shot. Today, although not perfect, I almost pulled it off. We can entertain two dozen people with little effort in this area. Trouble is that it is in full sun for most of the day, but in late afternoon and evening it works well. It is lit with solar at night and quite nice in spite of the cracks that have developed in the concrete. I now refer to them as adding character. Here is a look:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise, so I got up a bit earlier then usual. I shall make a nice breakfast for us all prior to starting my morning grading. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Getting up early is a good thing. 

A quiet day on SAP with a pic of the province you have yet to visit, a woman stealing a flat of beer by stuffing it under her skirt and the 10 best 'out of the office' email replies.


----------



## javaqueen

Good Morning Don and Marc

Don, your backyard looks great an excellent place to visit with family and friends  But, I want to know where is the BBQ, I'll get right on that and grill us some beef 

Marc, coffee has been had, now to breakfast, thank you so much


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Thanks for breakfast Marc .. I'm enjoying the coffee, it really hit's the spot this morning!! Nice pictures Don .. you have a nice backyard setup, so much to enjoy. Liked seeing your pictures this morning, a little colour for these aging eyes!!
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> Good Morning Don and Marc
> 
> Don, your backyard looks great an excellent place to visit with family and friends  But, I want to know where is the BBQ, I'll get right on that and grill us some beef


Kim, the BBQ is under the deck overlooking the courtyard that I was standing on to take the photo.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Kim, the BBQ is under the deck overlooking the courtyard that I was standing on to take the photo.


I absolutely love to grill  always looking for the BBQ area - my hubby is making me an outdoor kitchen so that I can grill anytime - just need the overhang so that I can grill in the rain without an umbrella


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Getting up early is a good thing.
> 
> A quiet day on SAP with a pic of the province you have yet to visit, a woman stealing a flat of beer by stuffing it under her skirt and the 10 best 'out of the office' email replies.


Morning, Don. Was working out in the garden to beat the heat of the sun. Going up to 23C in full sunshine, which is warm for us. Will check out SAP after I get a shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. I am about to get some more coffee. Interested?
How are you today? Has the heat in ON finally passed you folks by?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. How is Life treating you today?


All's well Marc. It's the daughter's final day in her present job - it will be quite a day for her - she will leave with both fond and not so fond memories. But with the excitement of new challenges ahead, when she starts in a new position next week.

A little packing today, and then away early tomorrow, to celebrate her birthday and the new job!! A welcome break from the usual for all of us, with a two-night stay at a lake resort. Hot spring pools here we come!! 

Hope life's treating you well today.
Cheers.


----------



## cap10subtext

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Andrew. I agree with Don .............. good to see another face here in The Shang. What brought you over to our happy family? Just curious. For the record, you were my friend #112. Merci, mon ami.


Perhaps a bit of change of routine. Checking out ehmac has sort of become a nervous tick after 7 years and I feel like my time here could be better spent with a little more positive energy. What better thread is there for that?

Morning all! Coffee and muffins again for breakfast.


----------



## Rps

Goodmorning Marc, Don, Kim, et all. Finally getting to normal temps here in Windsor. Not fully moved in yet but we are getting there .... sometime this week I think we will make the big move. Tovah and MayBelle are doing well. Marc we cut MayBelle's hair the other day .... first real poodle cut we've done. I think it looks quite nice..... although it took us about 2 hours to do it.

Got my other Windsor home up for sale and am trying to get down to one house .... hopefully this month. 

Marc I got some Blackberry coffee from the Target store ..... it is very nice and might become my regular brew.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> All's well Marc. It's the daughter's final day in her present job - it will be quite a day for her - she will leave with both fond and not so fond memories. But with the excitement of new challenges ahead, when she starts in a new position next week.
> 
> A little packing today, and then away early tomorrow, to celebrate her birthday and the new job!! A welcome break from the usual for all of us, with a two-night stay at a lake resort. Hot spring pools here we come!!
> 
> Hope life's treating you well today.
> Cheers.


Good to hear, John. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

cap10subtext said:


> Perhaps a bit of change of routine. Checking out ehmac has sort of become a nervous tick after 7 years and I feel like my time here could be better spent with a little more positive energy. What better thread is there for that?
> 
> Morning all! Coffee and muffins again for breakfast.


Thanks for the feedback, Andrew. I was just curious. "Positive energy" is a main ingredient of what makes The Shang tick ............ along with friendship and empathy. 

Do you have any pets .............. especially dogs?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Goodmorning Marc, Don, Kim, et all. Finally getting to normal temps here in Windsor. Not fully moved in yet but we are getting there .... sometime this week I think we will make the big move. Tovah and MayBelle are doing well. Marc we cut MayBelle's hair the other day .... first real poodle cut we've done. I think it looks quite nice..... although it took us about 2 hours to do it.
> 
> Got my other Windsor home up for sale and am trying to get down to one house .... hopefully this month.
> 
> Marc I got some Blackberry coffee from the Target store ..... it is very nice and might become my regular brew.


Morning, Rp. Good to hear from you. Has Windsor cooled off any? Glad to hear that Tovah and MayBelle are doing well. Give them all my best.

That blend of coffee sounds interesting. We are soon getting a Target store to replace the Zellers here in St.John's.


----------



## Rps

Hopefully they will carry the blend in St. John's, however I do miss my WMBB .... may have to break down and order it on line. 

You carrying classes during the summer or will you take it easy this year?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hopefully they will carry the blend in St. John's, however I do miss my WMBB .... may have to break down and order it on line.
> 
> You carrying classes during the summer or will you take it easy this year?


We shall see, Rp. I personally liked Zellers.

Yes, I am teaching one grad course online. I am being slowly phased out of extra teaching. I am being allowed to teach my five courses for load, and four courses for extra pay. Guess I am slowly being shown the door. Still, in another couple of years I might be considering retirement, so it is wise that they find someone to teach my online undergrad courses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM High Tea, which will either be iced or in a bottle ............ much like the bottle that one bottles beer.


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon everyone, just finished lunch and now I am definitely looking for some coffee - that Blackberry coffee sounds nice - is it a strong flavour? Hope that you are all having a great day

Marc, the heat wave is not completely gone, but it is definitely nicer than it was last week


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. Marc .... I recall going into a grocery store in St. John's, it was about 1:30pm and I was greeted with "Good evening". A technician I had with me, while in Corner Brook, used to often say "I'll get to that in the evening". At first, I thought he was looking to do overtime, by leaving something to do in the evening. Do many there still refer to the afternoon as evening? It wasn't a common thing in Corner Brook, more of a St. John's, or Bay thing back then. Just curious if it's still common.

Sunny and bright here, not quite as warm as yesterday, about 23C, with a breeze that has been making it feel a touch cooler, especially in the shade, and here inside (I just took off my shorts, and put track pants on!!).

How were the steaks last night Marc .... had thoughts of those and that 'special sauce'!! We're "cleaning" the fridge today, trying to use up what's still fresh. It'll be a dinner much like last night - which we enjoyed - so no complaints.

Currently charging up the iPad to take along with us tomorrow. The hotel says it offers (free) wifi in the room category we've chosen - time will tell, and whether I have any time to use it as well!! 

Good wishes all!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good afternoon everyone, just finished lunch and now I am definitely looking for some coffee - that Blackberry coffee sounds nice - is it a strong flavour? Hope that you are all having a great day
> 
> Marc, the heat wave is not completely gone, but it is definitely nicer than it was last week


Afternoon, Kim. Glad to hear that it is a bit cooler than last week. I remember those sorts of hot and humid days when I was in Geogia.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone. Marc .... I recall going into a grocery store in St. John's, it was about 1:30pm and I was greeted with "Good evening". A technician I had with me, while in Corner Brook, used to often say "I'll get to that in the evening". At first, I thought he was looking to do overtime, by leaving something to do in the evening. Do many there still refer to the afternoon as evening? It wasn't a common thing in Corner Brook, more of a St. John's, or Bay thing back then. Just curious if it's still common.
> 
> Sunny and bright here, not quite as warm as yesterday, about 23C, with a breeze that has been making it feel a touch cooler, especially in the shade, and here inside (I just took off my shorts, and put track pants on!!).
> 
> How were the steaks last night Marc .... had thoughts of those and that 'special sauce'!! We're "cleaning" the fridge today, trying to use up what's still fresh. It'll be a dinner much like last night - which we enjoyed - so no complaints.
> 
> Currently charging up the iPad to take along with us tomorrow. The hotel says it offers (free) wifi in the room category we've chosen - time will tell, and whether I have any time to use it as well!!
> 
> Good wishes all!!!


Yes, "evening" is still used, as is "I am going to get some dinner now", meaning "lunch". That and the use of the word "buddy" for everyone still confuses me.

Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished watering Deborah's flowers with water from the rain barrel ................. and then I washed my car with that water. I figured that if my car was out in the rain that filled up this barrel, then the water would not hurt the car. Cheated a bit in that I drove my car on to my front lawn and washed it over the grass so as not to waste this water. Things are dry this July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished a "turf and surf" Calgary Stampede BBQ here, with folks from Calgary, Creelman, SK, Regina, Winnipeg .............. and New York City (me). Everyone has been to the Stampede ......................... except me. Still, it was a great time with a great bunch of friend and a great meal ................ and great weather (still 21C at 930PM).


----------



## Dr.G.

Great first inning for the NL in the All Star Game .................. helped by some of the players from my team, the SF Giants. Now, if Matt Cain, also of the Giants, can put in a few good innings and not allow a run, things will really be looking up for the NL. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

4th inning and the NL is turning this into a barn burner. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to watch the All Star game and stargaze at the same time. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

For those who can't wait for brunch ............................ keep time until that moment. 

Online Stopwatch


----------



## cap10subtext

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Andrew. I was just curious. "Positive energy" is a main ingredient of what makes The Shang tick ............ along with friendship and empathy.
> 
> Do you have any pets .............. especially dogs?


Nope. I love animals, but I'm pretty allergic to cats and dogs (and rabbits and horses and...) so I have to be a bit careful. Been contemplating allergy shots since my wife has never had pets and is starting to want a dog. But we're both all over the map at the moment, not really feasible for now.

Night all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, up early and SAP is already online with two interesting items. A video showing a real 'HotWheels" type car jump and a scary story from National Geo entitled, 'When Yellowstone Explodes'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sorry about no brunch, but I went for an early morning sail with a neighbor who has a new boat. Quite the experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

cap10subtext said:


> Nope. I love animals, but I'm pretty allergic to cats and dogs (and rabbits and horses and...) so I have to be a bit careful. Been contemplating allergy shots since my wife has never had pets and is starting to want a dog. But we're both all over the map at the moment, not really feasible for now.
> 
> Night all.


Andrew, I am allergic to dogs. I did go through an year of allergy shots and it helped somewhat ............... as well as being around lots of doxies here in our house. So, my body just got used to their being all around and over me, in that my wife said "it's either you or the dogs ................ where do you want me to forward your mail if you leave?"


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone.........blue skies, birds singing and coffee is ready


----------



## cap10subtext

Hallelujah and pass the java. Really need my fix this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone.........blue skies, birds singing and coffee is ready


Morning, Kim. Yes, coffee is much needed today ............. although I might try ice coffee for the first time in years if it keeps getting hotter today. We shall see.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

cap10subtext said:


> Hallelujah and pass the java. Really need my fix this morning.


Amen, Brother Andrew. :clap:


----------



## javaqueen

time for another coffee - just finished teaching this morning, next student due at 4:30 this afternoon - coffee and maybe read a book


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> time for another coffee - just finished teaching this morning, next student due at 4:30 this afternoon - coffee and maybe read a book


Afternoon, Kim. Coffee sounds good, but NOT hot coffee.


----------



## javaqueen

I have a great recipe for iced cappuccinos if you are interested??


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I have a great recipe for iced cappuccinos if you are interested??


Sounds good, Kim. I have been in meetings most of the afternoon, and now am ready to relax. 25C, but with no humidex readings still means a hot day here.


----------



## javaqueen

so easy - enjoy
freeze leftover coffee in an ice cube tray

1 tray of coffee cubes
2 cups of milk
2 tbsp of chocolate syrup (optional)
2 tsp of sugar
blend and enjoy


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> so easy - enjoy
> freeze leftover coffee in an ice cube tray
> 
> 1 tray of coffee cubes
> 2 cups of milk
> 2 tbsp of chocolate syrup (optional)
> 2 tsp of sugar
> blend and enjoy


Leave out the sugar and I am in, Kim.


----------



## groovetube

hello all, been a while in the shang. Perhaps this is a nicer place for now. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> hello all, been a while in the shang. Perhaps this is a nicer place for now. Hope everyone is doing well.


Welcome home, Tim. So good to see you back in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## groovetube

fantastic. business has been stellar, and been playing a lot of great fun stuff. I have zero complaints at all. And the weather is beautiful, if a wee hot at times. But loving it.

Appreciate the welcome!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> fantastic. business has been stellar, and been playing a lot of great fun stuff. I have zero complaints at all. And the weather is beautiful, if a wee hot at times. But loving it.
> 
> Appreciate the welcome!


Good to hear, Tim. As I said, welcome back.


----------



## javaqueen

hi groovetube (Tim) I am Kim or java  nice to meet you


----------



## groovetube

nice to meet you too Kim. Easy name to remember


----------



## eMacMan

Welcome back Tim. Was gone myself for all of May and most of June but did note your absence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Back from a nice ride around Conception Bay ............. this time in a car. Deborah and I just wanted to take a short trip to watch the sun set over the bay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all at breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

good night Marc


----------



## SINC

Night folks.


----------



## cap10subtext

Goodnight moon, goodnight chair. 

Night all.


----------



## javaqueen

good morning everyone - coffee is ready and I shall make breakfast for us this morning


----------



## groovetube

oh good. That sounds great!

Today I'm working a bit in the am, but taking the rest of the day off to head out to my parents to do some things for them, and have dinner with them. Should be a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

cap10subtext said:


> Goodnight moon, goodnight chair.
> 
> Night all.


A classich children's book, Andrew.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good morning everyone - coffee is ready and I shall make breakfast for us this morning





groovetube said:


> oh good. That sounds great!
> 
> Today I'm working a bit in the am, but taking the rest of the day off to head out to my parents to do some things for them, and have dinner with them. Should be a good day.


Thanks, Kim. I was up at 530AM with the doxies, and then decided to stay outside and do the planting of annuals that I promised Deborah I would do. This way, I beat the heat of the day.

Bonne chance, Tim. Enjoy your time off and the time spent with your parents.


----------



## javaqueen

glad to help Marc, that's what friends do

Tim, enjoy your time with your parents...........what is your mom making for dinner????


----------



## javaqueen

So Marc, which annuals did you plant??


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> glad to help Marc, that's what friends do
> 
> Tim, enjoy your time with your parents...........what is your mom making for dinner????


Merci, Kim. I know that four of them were begonias, but I am unsure as to the rest. Deborah just leaves the plant in the spot where she wants me to dig the home, add some water to the hole and then plant the annual. She was eaten alive by some bugs last time, so since I don't seem to be bothered by insects, I do this task ............ which, if the truth be known, I enjoy ............. even at 6AM.


----------



## javaqueen

I enjoy gardening as well, it is just finding the time and not doing it when it is during the heat of the day


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a muggy Alberta where we face another day of heat and high humidity. SAP is up with a fantastic video of the Canadian Rockies, a failed smoke bomb and just for Marc, 'remembering Hollywood Squares.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I enjoy gardening as well, it is just finding the time and not doing it when it is during the heat of the day


That is why I started it early this morning. It is now very sunny, just a bit of a breeze and 24C ................ and it is not even noon yet. For us, that is a hot day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all from a muggy Alberta where we face another day of heat and high humidity. SAP is up with a fantastic video of the Canadian Rockies, a failed smoke bomb and just for Marc, 'remembering Hollywood Squares.


Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I finish my late morning grading.

How is little Tao?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, golf shots for SAP.

Bad Trick Golf Shot on MSN Video
Awesome Golf Trick Shot on MSN Video


----------



## SINC

I shall see if I can find them elsewhere as MSN does not allow embedding. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I shall see if I can find them elsewhere as MSN does not allow embedding. Thanks.


Good luck. Saw those clips and thought of you ............. and SAP. 

FYI, I am still located in Sydney, NS. 

'Oops!' 

Charley Weaver: "No, but his nurse does." I always loved CW.


----------



## SINC

Not sure why that is happening Marc, it must be some change they made at the source of the globe system which I cannot correct. I have asked they why, so we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Massive storm floods Edmonton streets - Edmonton - CBC News

Don, was this the storm that hit you folks in St. A.?


----------



## Dr.G.

CBS Video: R.A. Dickey on Letterman - CBSSports.com

Rp, you might like this one.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Massive storm floods Edmonton streets - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> Don, was this the storm that hit you folks in St. A.?


Yes Marc, the very same.


----------



## SINC

Just finished my mid morning snack, a healthy and tasty treat indeed. It can even be a dessert. Simply put a few tablespoons of low fat cottage cheese in a small bowl and spoon some mandarin orange segments and a bit of the juice they are packed in over the cheese. Yum.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished my mid morning snack, a healthy and tasty treat indeed. It can even be a dessert. Simply put a few tablespoons of low fat cottage cheese in a small bowl and spoon some mandarin orange segments and a bit of the juice they are packed in over the cheese. Yum.


Sounds good, Don, especially on a hot day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, the very same.


Did you folks get that hail?


----------



## Dr.G.

Did you see my comment that St.John's no longer shows up on the SAP globe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Past the time for High Tea here in St.John's, but it would have to be ice tea due to the heat. Of course, a few cold brews might bring in the crowds. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Did you folks get that hail?


No, no hail, we were on the northern edge of the system.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Did you see my comment that St.John's no longer shows up on the SAP globe?


I did. In fact I replied to it:



SINC said:


> Not sure why that is happening Marc, it must be some change they made at the source of the globe system which I cannot correct. I have asked they why, so we shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Past the time for High Tea here in St.John's, but it would have to be ice tea due to the heat. Of course, a few cold brews might bring in the crowds. We shall see.


Count me in as a crowd member.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone from the Vancouver airport.

Someone say something about tea? (I may have overdone it on beer during my revival of student life.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, no hail, we were on the northern edge of the system.


The hail was the size of ping pong balls.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Count me in as a crowd member.


I shall pour you a cold one right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone from the Vancouver airport.
> 
> Someone say something about tea? (I may have overdone it on beer during my revival of student life.)


Afternoon, Sonal. How is your program coming along? Tea it shall be for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure why that is happening Marc, it must be some change they made at the source of the globe system which I cannot correct. I have asked they why, so we shall see.


Strange. Not sure of any other folks here in NL on SAP. Have you seen any places from NL?


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening. Had another Calgary Stampede BBQ ........ NL style, for some neighbors who have never been to AB. A grand time was had by all.


----------



## javaqueen

good evening everyone, another fine round of students tonight, some excellent piano playing and some good discussions of what was being taught.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good evening everyone, another fine round of students tonight, some excellent piano playing and some good discussions of what was being taught.


It must be a great feeling to teach a student a piece on the piano and have him/her master this piece after a period of practice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

I joined ehMacLand on Aug 4th, 2001, so I am planning a party in The Cafe Chez Marc for this date. Keep it in mind, along with Sonal's wedding and Caman's wedding. Should be an interesting period between now and Labor Day.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, has it been that long? I joined Feb. 16 of 2001 myself, about six months prior. Time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> It must be a great feeling to teach a student a piece on the piano and have him/her master this piece after a period of practice.


Marc, as you know from being a teacher yourself, having a student accomplish what you are teaching them is definitely rewarding in and of itself.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, has it been that long? I joined Feb. 16 of 2001 myself, about six months prior. Time flies when you're having fun!


True ................... PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Marc, as you know from being a teacher yourself, having a student accomplish what you are teaching them is definitely rewarding in and of itself.


Very true, but I don't get to see my students achieve a level of success as you do with your students.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a simple TGIF Breakfast for us all this morning ............... but first, some coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Friday the 13th to one and all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Had to get an early start to handle a last minute editorial on SAP this morning. Much buzz in our city about borrowing. Also today, 'This Is Our Planet', an absolutely stung couple of mints of video, a snotty receptionist and you will be amazed what you can do with Alka Seltzer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "Borrowing"? Borrowing what and from whom?


----------



## SINC

About $40 million from ourselves, if you can get your mind around that trick:

Borrowing internally could fund more projects - city manager | Local News | St. Albert Gazette


----------



## Dr.G.

For those who suffer from friggatriskaidekaphobia --

One, two or three: Number of times it's possible for Friday the 13th to occur in a year.

Three: Number of Fridays on a 13th in 2012. If this ominous day gives you the jitters, brace yourself--this year you're getting the maximum number! Any month that starts on a Sunday will contain a Friday the 13th.

2015: The next time three Fridays the 13th fall in one calendar year. But after that, it won't happen again until 2026.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> About $40 million from ourselves, if you can get your mind around that trick:
> 
> Borrowing internally could fund more projects - city manager | Local News | St. Albert Gazette


Sounds like a better idea than to borrow from a bank .............. except for the fact that the city's money comes from tax dollars, which come from tax payers. Still, if you need to improve upon the infrastructure, best to do it now.


----------



## SINC

This fund is not for infrastructure. We already have a 100 year plan in place for these costs and we've been saddled with a 60% utility rate increase over the past five years for water, sewer etc. My 1,100 sq. ft. bi-level garbage pickup, water and sewer now cost $125/ month. This fund is for "wants" not needs to finance non-essential, “nice to have” projects like the $14 million Heritage Park project, the $16 million Community Support Centre or part of the $187 million DARP projects. DARP is the downtown area redevelopment plan BTW.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This fund is not for infrastructure. We already have a 100 year plan in place for these costs and we've been saddled with a 60% utility rate increase over the past five years for water, sewer etc. My 1,100 sq. ft. bi-level garbage pickup, water and sewer now cost $125/ month. This fund is for "wants" not needs to finance non-essential, “nice to have” projects like the $14 million Heritage Park project, the $16 million Community Support Centre or part of the $187 million DARP projects. DARP is the downtown area redevelopment plan BTW.


Oh. I thought that these funds were for roads and the like. Is your property tax $1500?

Who is doing the "wanting" for these projects?


----------



## SINC

My property tax on our 1,100 sq ft home is $4,200 this year Marc, plus the $1,500 a year for sewer, water and garbage pickup, but I am lucky. A friend who built a new 3,400 sq ft home two years back got tagged with a property tax bill last month of $14,000. The wanting is always the same core group of artsy fartsy folks from the Arts and Heritage foundation.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My property tax on our 1,100 sq ft home is $4,200 this year Marc, plus the $1,500 a year for sewer, water and garbage pickup, but I am lucky. A friend who built a new 3,400 sq ft home two years back got tagged with a property tax bill last month of $14,000. The wanting is always the same core group of artsy fartsy folks from the Arts and Heritage foundation.


Wow!!! That is more than I pay, and our house is three times the size of your house. My property tax goes up each year due to the increase of water tax, but it is still just under $4000 for everything. Do you get a senior's discount?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!! That is more than I pay, and our house is three times the size of your house. My property tax goes up each year due to the increase of water tax, but it is still just under $4000 for everything. Do you get a senior's discount?


Yep, we do - $100 per year, that's what the city considers enough relief for seniors.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, we do - $100 per year.


That's not much, but every little bit helps. Still, the $1500 on top of the property tax is what really hurts.


----------



## groovetube

well you'd think it was friday the 13th on the roads yesterday. On the way to my parents, I found myself stuck in the outer lane on the 401 between exits, highway was completely shut down for an hour, we ended up standing outside our cars talking. It appeared someone rear ended someone so hard the other car blew up literally byt the time I drove by it, the car was completely burned right to the shell. I hope the people came out ok, I could never find a news article on it yet. Then heading down the 6 was another accident with firetrucks, it was nuts. And coming home, same highway was shut down north for another, and the 401 home was insane. I've never seen it like that, both ways.

But I got a new air conditioner installed for my parents,though it took some carpentry to get it to sit in their old window, and had a really good visit. I managed to get some pick of the day fruits and veges which is much better than the 2 week old crap you find here at loblaws in the city.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks for the coffee Marc. Don, *yikes* that is quite a bit to pay for property taxes and water/sewer.........we have a 2000 sq ft home and pay about 3500 property taxes - we also pay our water and sewer separately about 900 a year


----------



## javaqueen

groovetube said:


> well you'd think it was friday the 13th on the roads yesterday. On the way to my parents, I found myself stuck in the outer lane on the 401 between exits, highway was completely shut down for an hour, we ended up standing outside our cars talking. It appeared someone rear ended someone so hard the other car blew up literally byt the time I drove by it, the car was completely burned right to the shell. I hope the people came out ok, I could never find a news article on it yet. Then heading down the 6 was another accident with firetrucks, it was nuts. And coming home, same highway was shut down north for another, and the 401 home was insane. I've never seen it like that, both ways.
> 
> But I got a new air conditioner installed for my parents,though it took some carpentry to get it to sit in their old window, and had a really good visit. I managed to get some pick of the day fruits and veges which is much better than the 2 week old crap you find here at loblaws in the city.


there have been so many accidents lately that finding information on them all is nearly impossible. Glad that you had a good time with your parents and you are kind to install a new air conditioner for them


----------



## groovetube

javaqueen said:


> there have been so many accidents lately that finding information on them all is nearly impossible. Glad that you had a good time with your parents and you are kind to install a new air conditioner for them


it's crazy, and the way people drive on the highways makes me shake my head. It's actually amazing there aren't more accidents to be honest.

The last time I went out my dad had one of those portable things, and he had to empty the water all the time. And it didn't work well, so visits were always sweltering. I had to get something that would fit into that window.

Well it's off to get killed by a trainer at a gym this am, been seeing one once a week and it's doing wonders.


----------



## javaqueen

have a great time at the gym..............chat when you get back


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> My property tax on our 1,100 sq ft home is $4,200 this year Marc, plus the $1,500 a year for sewer, water and garbage pickup, but I am lucky. A friend who built a new 3,400 sq ft home two years back got tagged with a property tax bill last month of $14,000. The wanting is always the same core group of artsy fartsy folks from the Arts and Heritage foundation.




Boy and I was complaining about $2000 and $700 for about the same size. But then St. Albert did not steal your Thunder.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well you'd think it was friday the 13th on the roads yesterday. On the way to my parents, I found myself stuck in the outer lane on the 401 between exits, highway was completely shut down for an hour, we ended up standing outside our cars talking. It appeared someone rear ended someone so hard the other car blew up literally byt the time I drove by it, the car was completely burned right to the shell. I hope the people came out ok, I could never find a news article on it yet. Then heading down the 6 was another accident with firetrucks, it was nuts. And coming home, same highway was shut down north for another, and the 401 home was insane. I've never seen it like that, both ways.
> 
> But I got a new air conditioner installed for my parents,though it took some carpentry to get it to sit in their old window, and had a really good visit. I managed to get some pick of the day fruits and veges which is much better than the 2 week old crap you find here at loblaws in the city.


Good news re the AC, Bob .............. and nothing can beat fresh veggies.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone, back in Toronto again. Had the most incredible time in Vancouver. It's nice to be home, but at the same time I wish I was still there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone, back in Toronto again. Had the most incredible time in Vancouver. It's nice to be home, but at the same time I wish I was still there.


Afternoon, Sonal. Welcome back. We should have some 1PM Ice Tea to celebrate. Interested?


----------



## Sonal

Absolutely interested. How are you, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

30C with the humidex as we approach 3PM. This will be an ice tea, a G&T or a brewski day for sure comes 4PM.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> 30C with the humidex as we approach 3PM. This will be an ice tea, a G&T or a brewski day for sure comes 4PM.


Similar here. It's a far cry from Vancouver's 23C, sunny and clear. (Mind you, coming from Toronto, it felt a lot like springtime in July.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Similar here. It's a far cry from Vancouver's 23C, sunny and clear. (Mind you, coming from Toronto, it felt a lot like springtime in July.)


My son is complaining that TO is up to 36C. I told him we are not that far back with 30C, but at least we have a nice ocean breeze. He cannot get over the smog in the GTA.

Did you do much writing that you feel was an improvement upon your previous efforts/style while in Vancouver?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> My son is complaining that TO is up to 36C. I told him we are not that far back with 30C, but at least we have a nice ocean breeze. He cannot get over the smog in the GTA.
> 
> Did you do much writing that you feel was an improvement upon your previous efforts/style while in Vancouver?


Low-snow winters come at a cost. 

DIdn't do a lot of writing while in Vancouver specifically, but we did talk a lot about craft and did a lot of critiquing. I feel like I learned a lot. Started working on my revisions while on the plane, so I'll have to see how much of that learning translates to the page.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Absolutely interested. How are you, Marc?


Good. Just spent the afternoon planting the various annuals that Deborah just bought. We are now officially out of space, with enough to cover another acre if we had that sort of land.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Low-snow winters come at a cost.
> 
> DIdn't do a lot of writing while in Vancouver specifically, but we did talk a lot about craft and did a lot of critiquing. I feel like I learned a lot. Started working on my revisions while on the plane, so I'll have to see how much of that learning translates to the page.


True ............ but we only received 10 feet of snow this winter, the lowest amount this century.

I wish you well using your new knowledge to help with your writing. Bonne chance, mon amie.

When again are you getting married? I am getting very forgetful in my old age.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Just got back from our 2-day stay at Harrison Hot Springs (a small village, resort area about 2 hours from us) Wow - a great time was had by all - a birthday treat to the daughter, a wonderful treat to us as welll!! 

Lovely warm weather (with a nice 'cooling' breeze off the Lake, to keep temp's down a touch), everything so green and pretty, both there, and on the way, from our wet June!! The resort was gorgeous, all decked out in green grass, trees, shrubs, and flowers, and the imposing mountains as the backfrop, and Lake in front. Our room couldn't have been better - we had a view to the hot-spring pools, and surrounding mountains. They let us in early Wednesday morning, so we got two full days and nights there, to enjoy the amenities of the resort, tour the village, walk some forest trails, and the like. And eat - a little too much!! 

We're all a touch 'pooped' now, and looking forward to longer sleeps tonight!! 

Back to 'normal' tomorrow!!

Hope my words find everyone well, and in good spirits!!
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Ann and I are just about to settle down and in my case, hopefully watch Winnipeg wipe Edmonton's butt in the CFL game here tonight. Ann switched from a Riders fan to an Eskimo fan years back and that has been the one bone of contention when we watch a game involving Edmonton. When the Esks play the Riders, we cheer for opposing sides. It's the only area of our marriage that we differ, but in a fun way.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. Just got back from our 2-day stay at Harrison Hot Springs (a small village, resort area about 2 hours from us) Wow - a great time was had by all - a birthday treat to the daughter, a wonderful treat to us as welll!!
> 
> Lovely warm weather (with a nice 'cooling' breeze off the Lake, to keep temp's down a touch), everything so green and pretty, both there, and on the way, from our wet June!! The resort was gorgeous, all decked out in green grass, trees, shrubs, and flowers, and the imposing mountains as the backfrop, and Lake in front. Our room couldn't have been better - we had a view to the hot-spring pools, and surrounding mountains. They let us in early Wednesday morning, so we got two full days and nights there, to enjoy the amenities of the resort, tour the village, walk some forest trails, and the like. And eat - a little too much!!
> 
> We're all a touch 'pooped' now, and looking forward to longer sleeps tonight!!
> 
> Back to 'normal' tomorrow!!
> 
> Hope my words find everyone well, and in good spirits!!
> Cheers!


Evening, John. Sounds like a grand place. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann and I are just about to settle down and in my case, hopefully watch Winnipeg wipe Edmonton's butt in the CFL game here tonight. Ann switched from a Riders fan to an Eskimo fan years back and that has been the one bone of contention when we watch a game involving Edmonton. When the Esks play the Riders, we cheer for opposing sides. It's the only area of our marriage that we differ, but in a fun way.


Bonne chance, mon ami. I root for Calgary in the CFL out of necessity, Deborah roots for the NY Knicks and the SF Giants out of necessity, but we are at odds when/if the NY Rangers play the Calgary Flames in an NHL hockey game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a great BBQ with neighbors and it has just broken up now. 16C outside, but no wind and no bugs, so a great night to just chat and drink wine out on my back deck. Even the doxies were quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. If I am not in early for breakfast it is because I am out watering Deborah's bedding plants at 6AM. I should take a picture of everything for SAP, Don.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah just asked how Tao was making out ................. I told her I would ask you.


----------



## SINC

Marc, it is not my decision, but Ann and Crystal talked at length about Tao's future. He is too much for us to care for when Crystal returns to work in late August. i think a hard day is ahead for Tao's "Mom".


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early with the doxies to watch a beautiful sunrise.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, it is not my decision, but Ann and Crystal talked at length about Tao's future. He is too much for us to care for when Crystal returns to work in late August. i think a hard day is ahead for Tao's "Mom".


Really sorry to hear this, Don. I know first-hand the struggle you are all experiencing re little Tao. My empathy is with you all. :-(

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon me friends. 

Just popping in to say hello.
We are back from Austria. It went OK, but we didn't
make it to the finals. It was Vonetta's first try, so me didn't
know what the judges want. Now we do, so next year we will
go full throttle and go more flashy/colours/big hair piece and so on.

Here is Vonetta's contribution to the World Body Paint Championship 2012. 
It is inspired by 3 artwork: 
Dali-The Persistence of Time, Munch's-The Scream and René Magritte's-Rape.
The model is Fabiola and she was really fab. 
The pic's were shot by me, taking up my old journalist job from the 80-ties.
(can ye trace the wee pride in my voice? LOL)


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Caman, and an amazing display of body art. 

So, what does August hold for the two of you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I have been working out in the garden planting the last of her bedding plants. Seems like this is all we are doing for the past couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Health advisory for Edmonton over smoky haze from northern forest fires - The Weather Network

Don, are you experiencing any of this?


----------



## johnp

Hi to The Shang ... hope the day is treating everyone well.

Marc .. "happy planting day" ... enjoy the fruits of your labours!!

Caman .. enjoyed the pictures - some talented and very nice work!!

A quiet day on the go for us. Just came in from a little grocery shopping, relaxing and enjoying a home-made 'cooler' while I catch up on the news, and etc. Nothing on the menu for the afternoon - more of the same, with a good amount of balcony time thrown in to the mix.

No dim sum this morning - we were all still a little too stuffed from all we ate while away the past couple days!! Maybe Sunday morning? 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. How are you today?

Planting went well this morning ............ with this afternoon taken up with dog grooming. There was doxie fur flying every which way. So, if there is a typhoon in Asia next week we will know what caused it here in eastern Canada.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Health advisory for Edmonton over smoky haze from northern forest fires - The Weather Network
> 
> Don, are you experiencing any of this?


See today's SAP for your answer. Nearly chocked yesterday it was so thick. XX)


----------



## SINC

Another sports filled Saturday with the PGA this afternoon and my Riders against B.C. tonight. I hope it is not a blow out like Winnipeg's loss to the Esks last night.


----------



## johnp

Don .... "small world" side note - 

I walked out of the hotel, where we were staying in Harrison, BC, early-Thursday morning to catch a little fresh air and scenery before breakfast (while the ladies slept on). Met a fella leaning against a post just outside the hotel, with a great view of the lake, doing about the same. We got to chatting -- course the "where are you from" came up -- St. Albert was his reply!! Your SAP came to the fore!! And we chatted a little about that. He was there to attend a wedding (today, if I recall correctly). On that morning, he was getting ready to go out fishing - he, as part of group fo 40, had a boat chartered. He caught a 400 lb sturgeon on one once such fishing trip there, not sure how he did this time.

Anyway, enjoyed the chat, and the 'link' it had to ehMac.ca, and your hometown. It's a small world at times!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> See today's SAP for your answer. Nearly chocked yesterday it was so thick. XX)


Wow!!! That looks like what we get when we experience thick fog. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

On July 13, 1977, a 25-hour blackout hit the New York City area after lightning struck upstate power lines. I remember it well.


----------



## Dr.G.

7PM, and getting ready for our post-Friday the 13th celebration BBQ. I think that it is a neighbor's creation and excuse to drink wine.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> 7PM, and getting ready for our post-Friday the 13th celebration BBQ. I think that it is a neighbor's creation and excuse to drink wine.


Enjoy Marc ..... though I've never needed an excuse to enjoy wine!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Enjoy Marc ..... though I've never needed an excuse to enjoy wine!!


Well, it was a unique BBQ to say the least.


----------



## friend

Hi Marc, John and Don.

Thanks. She got it going nicely there.
I really like her work.

Marc: We are planing to get married on my birthday, 8/31.

Nite, c ye 2morrow.


----------



## JCCanuck

Ahh! Baking a gluten-free rhubarb pie right now. The GF pie and GF rhubarb filling recipes are from two different recipes off the net. Right now it looks okay. This is for my daughter who might (blood test not done yet) have an intolerance to food with gluten. Wish me luck! I've made lotsa of homemade pastries but nothing like this.
PS I hate rhubarb by the way, just my daughter and wife likes it!


----------



## SINC

Try adding some strawberries to that rhubarb pie Andrew. I never used to care much for rhubarb either until the wife combined them with strawberries and now I love it.


----------



## eMacMan

Caught the last few minutes of the Calgary-Montreal game on Thursday. Just in time to see the Stamps snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. With Tatum down for the count this could prove to be a long season for Calgary fans. XX)

On the bright side saw the Riders put the Lions away today. Since so many Calgarians are Saskatchewan transplants I am sure that helped to lift more than a few Calgary spirits today.


----------



## SINC

Dag nab it anyway, I thought that game was this evening and I missed it entirely. (Must be old-timers disease setting in.) Nice to see my Riders the only undefeated team in the CFL though. I will take that any time.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc, John and Don.
> 
> Thanks. She got it going nicely there.
> I really like her work.
> 
> Marc: We are planing to get married on my birthday, 8/31.
> 
> Nite, c ye 2morrow.


Good night, Caman. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Ahh! Baking a gluten-free rhubarb pie right now. The GF pie and GF rhubarb filling recipes are from two different recipes off the net. Right now it looks okay. This is for my daughter who might (blood test not done yet) have an intolerance to food with gluten. Wish me luck! I've made lotsa of homemade pastries but nothing like this.
> PS I hate rhubarb by the way, just my daughter and wife likes it!


Andrew, my wife wants us to go gluten-free as well ......... and I love rhubarb, so save me a slice. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Try adding some strawberries to that rhubarb pie Andrew. I never used to care much for rhubarb either until the wife combined them with strawberries and now I love it.


Yes, Don, I have tried this sort of combo and it is GREAT!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dag nab it anyway, I thought that game was this evening and I missed it entirely. (Must be old-timers disease setting in.) Nice to see my Riders the only undefeated team in the CFL though. I will take that any time.


Don, you old??? No. Now, when you start to wander the streets of St.Albert in your pink suit .................. campaigning for your current mayor ............ then it might be time to show you the way home. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might have to wake up the doxies for this one.


SUNDAY MORNING SKY SHOW: Set your alarm for dawn on Sunday morning, July 15th. Venus, Jupiter and the crescent Moon are gathering for a bright three-way conjunction in the eastern sky before sunrise.


----------



## javaqueen

good evening everyone. another busy day today, hoping that tomorrow is a more relaxed day


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might have to wake up the doxies for this one.
> 
> 
> SUNDAY MORNING SKY SHOW: Set your alarm for dawn on Sunday morning, July 15th. Venus, Jupiter and the crescent Moon are gathering for a bright three-way conjunction in the eastern sky before sunrise.


No luck here as we are being deluged with rain. See warning in the weather thread. The up side is that it will clear that acrid smoke from the air from those forest fires, not to mention help put them out.


----------



## SINC

A busy day on SAP as it took me a couple of hours to deal with incoming email for today. A lot of local issues, but for non-locals, a new gardening feature, this week all about garlic scapes and how to use them, a video of amazing people doing amazing things and a little boy versus a fish. Also, the physics of a toilet just for fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good evening everyone. another busy day today, hoping that tomorrow is a more relaxed day


"Work is the curse of the drinking class", or so said Karl Marx ........... or was that Grouch Marx????????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No luck here as we are being deluged with rain. See warning in the weather thread. The up side is that it will clear that acrid smoke from the air from those forest fires, not to mention help put them out.


Don, I got up at 330AM and walked down to Churchill Park for this show. The skies were clear and it was a spectacular sight. I took some pics, but the camera would not fully focus upon the crescent moon. Still, pictures could not capture this unique vision. As an astronomy buff, this is one to remember.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A busy day on SAP as it took me a couple of hours to deal with incoming email for today. A lot of local issues, but for non-locals, a new gardening feature, this week all about garlic scapes and how to use them, a video of amazing people doing amazing things and a little boy versus a fish. Also, the physics of a toilet just for fun.


Morning, Don. I find your discussions of local issues interesting, in that some are common to other locations, while some are unique to St.A. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I was up at 330AM and went back to sleep at about 5AM, and just got up at 930AM, so Sunday Brunch shall be started ASAP. However, first comes the coffee.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, sorry that your pictures wouldn't focus on the moon Marc............we were overcast with a bit of rain, didn't see anything


----------



## SINC

Our 30 gallon rain barrel has now been emptied three times since last night at 10:00. That's a lot of rain coming just from one side of the roof on the double garage. Water is coming off the house in torrents and flooding sidewalks before the storm sewers can handle it. I will head out to the motor home after breakfast to watch a movie there. I love the sound of the rain on the roof. I will try to record that sound for playback here too. I many even have a nap to that sound.


----------



## javaqueen

We haven't been getting that much rain, enjoy the motor home Don


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, sorry that your pictures wouldn't focus on the moon Marc............we were overcast with a bit of rain, didn't see anything


Kim, I shall upload them later and show everyone a pic or two. Too nice a day to be inside.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our 30 gallon rain barrel has now been emptied three times since last night at 10:00. That's a lot of rain coming just from one side of the roof on the double garage. Water is coming off the house in torrents and flooding sidewalks before the storm sewers can handle it. I will head out to the motor home after breakfast to watch a movie there. I love the sound of the rain on the roof. I will try to record that sound for playback here too. I many even have a nap to that sound.


I am not sure if my rain barrel is a 30 or 45 gallon tank, Don, but it is about 75% empty. We could use some rain. I am using saved shower water to water parts of the lawn rather than use fresh water for the grass. Send some rain our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today? 

When is your wedding date once again??? Trying to keep all these dates in my head is difficult .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Taking a break from gardening/composting/weeding/etc. A beautiful day to do all this in St.John's, with lots of sunshine, 20C temps and no wind at all. Might be an ice tea day ................ or even a light beer or two at 4PM. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyoine. Glad you were rewarded with some early-morning sky sights Marc. 

Odd morning here, the air is full of moisture, but it's having a hard time dropping any of it!! Some thunder has been heard in downtown Vancouver, and it's cool there, only 13C (at 11am). Warmer here, but well-below the past few days, and no thunder heard, or any significant rainfall recorded as yet.

Out for a little air & exercise earlier, maybe a little more some time soon? A lazy day!!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afternoon everyoine. Glad you were rewarded with some early-morning sky sights Marc.
> 
> Odd morning here, the air is full of moisture, but it's having a hard time dropping any of it!! Some thunder has been heard in downtown Vancouver, and it's cool there, only 13C (at 11am). Warmer here, but well-below the past few days, and no thunder heard, or any significant rainfall recorded as yet.
> 
> Out for a little air & exercise earlier, maybe a little more some time soon? A lazy day!!
> 
> Cheers!


Afternoon, John. Yes, I am tired now, but it was well worth the hour or so I spent outside this morning. Here are some of the pics I took.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jupiter is on the top, with the crescent moon underneath it, Venus underneath both of them, and the star, Aldebaran slightly off to the right. Quite the early morning show.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Jupiter is on the top, with the crescent moon underneath it, Venus underneath both of them, and the star, Aldebaran slightly off to the right. Quite the early morning show.


Great pictures Marc!! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## SINC

Nice shots Marc, they show me what we could not see and thanks for that! :clap:


----------



## SINC

I took a short video of the motor home I often refer to here to give you an idea of what becomes my workplace every summer both on and off the road. You will notice the fence on the driver's side is a tad close and is the eave of the garage on the passenger side. It is a real trick to back it into the parking pad with about 11 inches of clearance to be split to fit it in. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Great pictures Marc!! Thanks for sharing them with us.





SINC said:


> Nice shots Marc, they show me what we could not see and thanks for that! :clap:


Merci. I was lucky to have been up at just the right time and with the right sky conditions.


----------



## tilt

Came to Toronto airport at 2:50 for a 4:50 pm flight (because of US immigration and security). Flight has now been delayed to 6:20. That is just the latest update. It could be delayed further. 

Wish it were more convenient to drive. Flying has become such a pain in the batuti. 

Cheers


----------



## johnp

tilt said:


> Came to Toronto airport at 2:50 for a 4:50 pm flight (because of US immigration and security). Flight has now been delayed to 6:20. That is just the latest update. It could be delayed further.
> 
> Wish it were more convenient to drive. Flying has become such a pain in the batuti.
> 
> Cheers


I can sure relate to your comments Mohan!! I'm old enough to remember when flying was a convenience, and not a "hurry to the airport, and wait" time!!


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Came to Toronto airport at 2:50 for a 4:50 pm flight (because of US immigration and security). Flight has now been delayed to 6:20. That is just the latest update. It could be delayed further.
> 
> Wish it were more convenient to drive. Flying has become such a pain in the batuti.
> 
> Cheers


Bon voyage, mon ami. Where are you headed???


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I can sure relate to your comments Mohan!! I'm old enough to remember when flying was a convenience, and not a "hurry to the airport, and wait" time!!


I have been here in St. John's, NL for 35 years, John, and that is the way it has always been ............. due to fog, snow and us being at the "end of the milk run".


----------



## Dr.G.

About time to call it a night. I want to take my telescope out to do some real stargazing. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

nice pictures Marc - nice video Don


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> nice pictures Marc - nice video Don


Merci, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a simple breakfast waiting for each of you as you rise and face this new day. Enjloy.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks Marc, coffee for now though  going to be another busy day around here but, such is life


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks Marc, coffee for now though  going to be another busy day around here but, such is life


I hear you, Kim. Coffee it is then. Have a good day.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks Marc, we know that I'm not called javaqueen for nothing


----------



## tilt

I am in Atlanta for the week. My wife is leaving for India today and I am not there to send her off. Clients do not have consideration for personal stuff


----------



## javaqueen

I am sorry that you are going to miss her send off *hug* and nope, clients and students do not have any consideration for personal stuff at all 


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got to sleep a wee bit longer today, but SAP is up and ready featuring trick golf shots in our video, playing baseball in the weightlessness of space by yourself, a look inside Quebec's Notre Dame Cathedral and finally, in case you did not know, "Flatulence Could Cure High Blood Pressure".

Tomorrow on SAP, a photo tour of St. John's NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks Marc, we know that I'm not called javaqueen for nothing


All too true, Kim. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I am in Atlanta for the week. My wife is leaving for India today and I am not there to send her off. Clients do not have consideration for personal stuff


"Hotlanta" in July ............. certainly not Springtime in Paris. Sorry that your wife leaves for India without your send off.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got to sleep a wee bit longer today, but SAP is up and ready featuring trick golf shots in our video, playing baseball in the weightlessness of space by yourself, a look inside Quebec's Notre Dame Cathedral and finally, in case you did not know, "Flatulence Could Cure High Blood Pressure".
> 
> Tomorrow on SAP, a photo tour of St. John's NL.


Morning, Don. A photo tour of St.John's???????????? Cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, my buddy Doug drove his motorcycle across Canada and was in St. John's for a few days and loved it, thus all the photos he sent me. He and Helen are now on their way back. I am using a dozen of his shots of St. John's tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, my buddy Doug drove his motorcycle across Canada and was in St. John's for a few days and loved it, thus all the photos he sent me. He and Helen are now on their way back. I am using a dozen of his shots of St. John's tomorrow.


Cool. I shall wait to see where he was. Too bad he did not drop in to say hello.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Marc, you keep asking and I keep missing the chance to reply, but the wedding is August 25th.

I have my shoes. My next biggest problem is booking an appointment to get my nails done.


----------



## eMacMan

tilt said:


> Came to Toronto airport at 2:50 for a 4:50 pm flight (because of US immigration and security). Flight has now been delayed to 6:20. That is just the latest update. It could be delayed further.
> 
> Wish it were more convenient to drive. Flying has become such a pain in the batuti.
> 
> Cheers


Yep have driven down to the US a couple of times during the winter, mainly because I did not trust myself to keep my mouth shut, if Team Sexual Assault were to step over the common decency line. 

Sadly not an option for those who are flying over seas. Major airlines really need to start bypassing US airports on as many international flights as possible. 

Even more ridiculous now that the CIA has finally admitted that the crotch bomber was one of their agents, whose only purpose was to foist the naked body scanners on the flying public.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall have a simple breakfast waiting for each of you as you rise and face this new day. Enjloy.


Thanks Marc, but after my early morning lap swim I grabbed a Egg McMuffin and protein drink on the way to work. Next time?
4:30 am ?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Marc, you keep asking and I keep missing the chance to reply, but the wedding is August 25th.
> 
> I have my shoes. My next biggest problem is booking an appointment to get my nails done.


Afternoon, Sonal. Thanks for the info. Good luck getting your nails done. This is where Deborah goes to have her nails done. soothespa


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Thanks Marc, but after my early morning lap swim I grabbed a Egg McMuffin and protein drink on the way to work. Next time?
> 4:30 am ?


Andrew, remember, we deliver to your doorstep so select the items and time of delivery and leave the rest to us.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Andrew, remember, we deliver to your doorstep so select the items and time of delivery and leave the rest to us.


Thanks, it's Todd by the way.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Thanks, it's Todd by the way.
> Cheers!


Sorry, Todd. I appreciate the correction. With all of our customers it is hard to keep track of correct names. Mea culpa. For my mistake your first 20 orders shall be delivered free of charge. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM and the usual time for High Tea, but it is warm here in St.John's, so I am opting for ice tea. Still, I shall provide any sort of beverage you desire once it comes to 4PM wherever you are located.


----------



## johnp

Iced tea sounds great Marc ... thanks! 

How has your day been going? What's on the menu for dinner today? I finally found some corn-on-the-cob that looked worth buying and priced 'right', so hopefully, we'll be enjoying a few cobs with whatever else I put together.

Back to some nice weather today ... sunshine and blue sky, headed to a high in the low-mid-teens here. 

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

I had an interesting problem with my Weber BBQ yesterday, when it would not ignite in the rain. It had been sitting outside, but the lid was closed. I wound up using the oven to cook a roast. Today I tried to light it again and it went right away, but burned with a bright orange flame and put out little heat. I got Adam of compressed air and tried to blow out the burner, thinking it may have been clogged. Imagine my surprise when the air blew out water! I turned it upside down to drain for a few hours and we shall see ow it reacts. I still cannot figure out how that water got into the burner tubing.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Iced tea sounds great Marc ... thanks!
> 
> How has your day been going? What's on the menu for dinner today? I finally found some corn-on-the-cob that looked worth buying and priced 'right', so hopefully, we'll be enjoying a few cobs with whatever else I put together.
> 
> Back to some nice weather today ... sunshine and blue sky, headed to a high in the low-mid-teens here.
> 
> Cheers!


Afternoon, John. Ice tea coming right up.

Not sure what we are going to do for dinner tonight. Now that the Calgary Stampede is over, beef will not be on the BBQ. Maybe chicken or some local salmon? We shall see.

I love corn on the cob, but nothing from ON compares with Taber corn from Taber, AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had an interesting problem with my Weber BBQ yesterday, when it would not ignite in the rain. It had been sitting outside, but the lid was closed. I wound up using the oven to cook a roast. Today I tried to light it again and it went right away, but burned with a bright orange flame and put out little heat. I got Adam of compressed air and tried to blow out the burner, thinking it may have been clogged. Imagine my surprise when the air blew out water! I turned it upside down to drain for a few hours and we shall see ow it reacts. I still cannot figure out how that water got into the burner tubing.


Wow. Keep it upside down in the winter and you will have a hot tub.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, just noticed your blurb under your avatar -- "Location: Windsor, gateway to the world, but I can't find the damn key!" Let the doxies sniff your hand and they will find it for you.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, Don, Kim et all. Hot here again, we are currently around 95F and tomorrow is supposed to be the hot day!!!!!!! Been looking around for a teaching position, and I am getting my updated resume ready..... most places have their staff already so I might have to do some supply work if I can get it .... at least I am hoping.

Marc, was toying with a lesson plan using quotes, interested?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Keep it upside down in the winter and you will have a hot tub.


Actually I kept it upside down for a couple of hours and drained the burner tube and it now works fine. 

It finally dawned on me what happened. when the BBQ is closed properly, it looks like this:










I had left it like this with the wings shelves up:










And the heavy rain flowed down that right had wing and followed the arrows right into the burner gas inlet:










I love it when I figure things out!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, Don, Kim et all. Hot here again, we are currently around 95F and tomorrow is supposed to be the hot day!!!!!!! Been looking around for a teaching position, and I am getting my updated resume ready..... most places have their staff already so I might have to do some supply work if I can get it .... at least I am hoping.
> 
> Marc, was toying with a lesson plan using quotes, interested?


Evening, Rp. Good luck finding a position. Would you be able to do supply work in Detroit? 

"Marc, was toying with a lesson plan using quotes, interested?" Not quite sure what you mean here?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Actually I kept it upside down for a couple of hours and drained the burner tube and it now works fine.
> 
> It finally dawned on me what happened. when the BBQ is closed properly, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had left it like this with the wings shelves up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the heavy rain flowed down that right had wing and followed the arrows right into the burner gas inlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when I figure things out!


Good catch Don. Might want to pass that along to Weber. Just guessing but they might make a minor design change if they were aware of the problem and what causes it.

Never had that problem here for two reasons. Went with the cheaper wingless model and the BBQ comes in at night as I have had bears on my deck in the distant past and am very careful not to encourage future episodes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, do you have a cover for your BBQ? I leave mine on year-round and am able to leave our BBQ on our back deck for improptu grillings in winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a possible SAP web bit???

Texas man finds his car 42 years after it was stolen - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, Don, Kim et all. Hot here again, we are currently around 95F and tomorrow is supposed to be the hot day!!!!!!!


 Is that 95F with or without a humidex reading????????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, do you have a cover for your BBQ? I leave mine on year-round and am able to leave our BBQ on our back deck for improptu grillings in winter.


No Marc, not for this one. The big one hooked to natural gas on the read deck has a cover. The small one is for the motor home only and usually is stored in the basement bin of the rig. It really does not need one. It was my fault for the way I left it. Had the wings been properly stored, nothing would have happened.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, not for this one. The big one hooked to natural gas on the read deck has a cover. The small one is for the motor home only and usually is stored in the basement bin of the rig. It really does not need one. It was my fault for the way I left it. Had the wings been properly stored, nothing would have happened.


Live and learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning, so I shall make a quiet breakfast for us all .............. no dry, scratchy toast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Memorial Univ. prof took this shot of a solar flare seen just outside of St.John's early this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thought you might like this golf shot ................. as I await today's SAP with the shots of St.John's.

Video: Zach Johnson hits one of the shots of the year to win the John Deere Classic - CBSSports.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I forgot to mention, speaking of golf shots, that you had a great clip yesterday of the trick golf shots.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc this golf shots were good and thanks for the tip on the Zach Johnson video. I saw that live on Sunday. Your pics of St. John't are now up along with a video of Britain's got Talent that is not to be missed. Our mini clip features a very long frisbee toss and some funny quotes from Bob Hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc this golf shots were good and thanks for the tip on the Zach Johnson video. I saw that live on Sunday. Your pics of St. John't are now up along with a video of Britain's got Talent that is not to be missed. Our mini clip features a very long frisbee toss and some funny quotes from Bob Hope.


Morning, Don. Good shots of St.John's. Interesting duo clip from Britain and that frisbee catch was amazing. Interesting bits re Bob Hope. I was not a big fan of his politics, but I liked his service to the troops and his humor (no profanity).


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just watched the duo clip to the end ................ amazing. I just watched the first minute or so before I was called away, but just now saw it to the end. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

It was amazing, but I thought Simon was far too harsh on them after their performance.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It was amazing, but I thought Simon was far too harsh on them after their performance.


I totally agree here, Don. SC is such an ass ............ tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain clouds have drifted away and the sun is coming out. Even the doxies are hoping for rain .............. all except Gus, who is a real sun-loving dog.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> It was amazing, but I thought Simon was far too harsh on them after their performance.


I am agreeing with both you and Marc on this one - SC needs to get some heart


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am agreeing with both you and Marc on this one - SC needs to get some heart


Sometimes I think his manner is just for show ............ sort of like the "bad guy" in wrestling.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. A busy sort of morning for me -- family doctor's appointment, followed by prescription renewal, a little grocery shopping, and etc. 

Easy afternoon ahead, nothing to speak of on the menu, except good stuff (like some internet time, dinner prep's and preparation, and etc.). And a little more Brit tv stuff via the tube this eve (we're sure enjoying the coillections we have on-hand, and one Jean got via home library service - more of those to come when she gets their next visit).

Warm here (for us) -- 15 minutes before noon here, and we're well-into heading to the high-20's. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. 20C and I was out weeding. The sun is behind, I hope, rain clouds, so we shall see.


----------



## johnp

Marc .... do you still have some classes on the go at this time, or a break until September?
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... do you still have some classes on the go at this time, or a break until September?[/url]
> 
> Cheers!


My grades have to be on Aug.24th, and then I am off until about Sept.3rd.


----------



## Dr.G.

".... not too much time off, eh." Well, I choose to teach during Intersession and Summer session for extra pay, so the choice is mine.


----------



## johnp

Thanks Marc ... know where you're coming from there!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... know where you're coming from there!!


Well, teaching from home gives me free time during the day and night to do what I want to do, so it helps to pay the bills.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, we shall get some rain overnight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Sigh, 11:12 and still can't sleep. Not feeling well all last night and today. Hot, sweats, tired and ornery. Have to get in shape tomorrow as I start work at 8:00 a.m. In Edmonton on Thursday. Doing some holiday relief phone duties to run a friends office while he and his wife are out of town.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sigh, 11:12 and still can't sleep. Not feeling well all last night and today. Hot, sweats, tired and ornery. Have to get in shape tomorrow as I start work at 8:00 a.m. In Edmonton on Thursday. Doing some holiday relief phone duties to run a friends office while he and his wife are out of town.


Sorry to hear this, Don. Not sure what this might be, but I hope you are better when it is morning where you are. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A foggy morning here in St.John's, so I shall make some eggs sunny side up for our OtHD Breakfast. However, first comes the coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, am much better this morning. Finally slept from 12:30 to 5:30 and hopefully a return for a nap later this morning. SAP is up with an interesting video on the closing of the border ceremony between India and Pakistan. What an incredible display. Also Wontons 101 for you cooks and is rechargeable clothing the way of the future in Today's Activity Corner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot and humid afternoon as we approach 3PM. Going to be an iced tea day today ............. at least for me.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. Humid here too Marc, but much cooler than it's been for quite some time. Overcast and rather dark start to the day when I went for my walk, temperature about mid-teens. 

Saw a rather bold coyote during my walk this morning -- he/she came out of a townhouse development and wanted to walk across the street to where I was. We watched each other for a brief moment, and then when I proceeded on, it came across, and into the grounds of another townhouse development -- they like these places -- checking them out for small pets, and the like. I haven't seen one for quite some time, and was surprised to see this one this morning - it was about 7:45am, a little late for my usual sightings of these guys. Suspect the cooler/darker weather was a factor.

Enyoy your day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. There have been coyote sightings here in St. John's as well ............... which is very rare. Of course, moose have been in my front garden, so they are another story.


----------



## SINC

Interesting. We had a wolverine spend a few days in one of our ravine trails here in town last month. Sighted many times by locals, but suddenly disappeared.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting. We had a wolverine spend a few days in one of our ravine trails here in town last month. Sighted many times by locals, but suddenly disappeared.


Cool. What you folks need are dachshunds .......... the natural enemy of badgers and wolverines.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin now. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful sunrise. Going to make some coffee and breakfast and enjoy it on my back deck this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just watched the clip "Closing Of The Border Ceremony

Every day this takes place on the border of India and Pakistan. Incredible." Amazing. At any moment I was waiting for the crowds to surge forth and try to storm the gates. Luckily, the only contact was the hand shake at the end of the ceremony.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Don and Marc et al

We are finally getting some clouds but we haven't had any rain yet. Hopefully we will get some soon.

Going to check out SAP while I drink my coffee


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Kim. Marc, that closing of the border video was yesterday's SAP. Today's video is 101 ways to open a beer. Amazing how many ways folks can open beer without a bottle opener. Also Wolverines need refrigerators and an Indy car loses both front wheels at once.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Don and Marc et al
> 
> We are finally getting some clouds but we haven't had any rain yet. Hopefully we will get some soon.
> 
> Going to check out SAP while I drink my coffee


Afternoon, Kim. Sun and cloud ......... sun and cloud ........... but no rain here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Kim. Marc, that closing of the border video was yesterday's SAP. Today's video is 101 ways to open a beer. Amazing how many ways folks can open beer without a bottle opener. Also Wolverines need refrigerators and an Indy car loses both front wheels at once.


Afternoon, Don. Yes, I know it was yesterday's video, but I did not get a chance to see it yesterday and you were not up with today's SAP. So, I am a day behind ........ or you are a day ahead of NL time .............. of they have moved St.John's, NL to North Sydney, NS ........... at least according to the SAP globe.


----------



## johnp

Morning / Afternoon all. Wanted to join breakfast this morning Marc .... but was fasting, and couldn't even have a coffee - ugh!! I was off to the Med Lab early, and first in line outside the door when it opened!!

Cloudy and cooler here early this morning, but back to brighter and much-warmer since then -- in the mid-teens, and sunny. 

Hope everyone's enjoying their day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning / Afternoon all. Wanted to join breakfast this morning Marc .... but was fasting, and couldn't even have a coffee - ugh!! I was off to the Med Lab early, and first in line outside the door when it opened!!
> 
> Cloudy and cooler here early this morning, but back to brighter and much-warmer since then -- in the mid-teens, and sunny.
> 
> Hope everyone's enjoying their day!!


Evening, I have a tendency to pass out when I go to have blood work done, so I pay to have someone come over here. It costs me $20, but he is in and out in less than 15 minutes, whereas the average time to get blood work done here in St.John's is about three hours.

23C here at just past 7AM. A great night for stargazing.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, I have a tendency to pass out when I go to have blood work done, so I pay to have someone come over here. It costs me $20, but he is in and out in less than 15 minutes, whereas the average time to get blood work done here in St.John's is about three hours.
> 
> 23C here at just past 7AM. A great night for stargazing.


It's not that long here Marc .... we can go to privately-operated (neighbourhood) Med Labs, and the costs are charged against Medicare (as long as the procedures are covered). They're busy though, and terribly-understaffed (to cut costs), so there can be significant wait times. When I have to go, I go early, and prefer to wait outside. It seems more pleasant than waiting inside and waiting for your number to be called!! The checking-in and blood-letting procedure (and etc) I had this morning took no more than 10 minutes -- the wait time outside, about 20 minutes.

See some clouds starting to stream in -- forecast calls for clouding over, over night, with some moisture (dare I call it rain?) by noon tomorrow. Time will tell. We could use some!!

Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's not that long here Marc .... we can go to privately-operated (neighbourhood) Med Labs, and the costs are charged against Medicare (as long as the procedures are covered). They're busy though, and terribly-understaffed (to cut costs), so there can be significant wait times. When I have to go, I go early, and prefer to wait outside. It seems more pleasant than waiting inside and waiting for your number to be called!! The checking-in and blood-letting procedure (and etc) I had this morning took no more than 10 minutes -- the wait time outside, about 20 minutes.
> 
> See some clouds starting to stream in -- forecast calls for clouding over, over night, with some moisture (dare I call it rain?) by noon tomorrow. Time will tell. We could use some!!
> 
> Cheers.


10 to 20 minutes of me worrying about the procedure would cause me to pass out cold. This is why I don't mind paying to have someone come to my home and do the procedure.

We have the forecast for some much needed rain, and then back to warm sunshine over the weekend. We shall see. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 19C temps with no wind had me out on my back deck with my telescope. A great view of the heavens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Goodnight Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Goodnight Marc.


Good night, Sonal .................... good morning, Sonal.

How is Life treating you these days? What genre are you writing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a simple TGIF Breakfast for us all this morning. Enjoy. However ................. first comes coffee.


----------



## javaqueen

mmmmmm coffee thanks Marc


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, Kim, et al. Yes, coffee sounds great this morning, hot and black for me, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> mmmmmm coffee thanks Marc


Morning, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc, Kim, et al. Yes, coffee sounds great this morning, hot and black for me, thanks Marc.


Morning, John. I usually take my coffee black, but I put a bit of skim milk in this morning to cool it off.

How are you today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. I usually take my coffee black, but I put a bit of skim milk in this morning to cool it off.
> 
> How are you today?


Pretty good Marc .. none of that needle stuff today!!  It's rather dark here this morning, overcast, with the look of rain. Forecast calls for some by noon .. we'll see. Jean wants me to do some shopping for pants this morning - ugh!! We'll see on that as well, I hate clothes shopping!! 

The coffee tastes good - I was sure ready for some this morning!!
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Pretty good Marc .. none of that needle stuff today!!  It's rather dark here this morning, overcast, with the look of rain. Forecast calls for some by noon .. we'll see. Jean wants me to do some shopping for pants this morning - ugh!! We'll see on that as well, I hate clothes shopping!!
> 
> The coffee tastes good - I was sure ready for some this morning!!
> Cheers!


Good to hear, John. It got dark here this morning, we received a bit of rain, and now just a light drizzle is falling. It should clear up by noon or so, and then the next rain is being forecast for late next week. Personally, while I love this sort of weather, we do need some real rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, bees and waterslides ................ what could be more like summer. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Just got SAP up and now time to rush off to work in Edmonton. Today's video is an amazing man who hired a beekeeper to take apart his walls and remove 50,000 bees from his home without killing them. Also, Mom tries out the water slide in our mini clip and some pics of a biker bar in Ottawa.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Just got SAP up and now time to rush off to work in Edmonton. Today's video is an amazing man who hired a beekeeper to take apart his walls and remove 50,000 bees from his home without killing them. Also, Mom tries out the water slide in our mini clip and some pics of a biker bar in Ottawa.


Morning, Don. Guess I beat you too the bits about the bees and waterslide on SAP. Sorry.


----------



## SINC

Yep, it looks like I was tying my post as you were posting yours. But that was a massive hive in his walls!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, it looks like I was tying my post as you were posting yours. But that was a massive hive in his walls!


True, but at least he was willing to have some help in saving them rather than just killing them all off. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, good to see John Daly and Tom Watson tied for 37th place and moving upwards at the British Open. I like both golfers.


----------



## SINC

I too like both those guys Marc. Too bad I am working and can't watch it until tomorrow. I will be glued to the TV for the balance of the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too like both those guys Marc. Too bad I am working and can't watch it until tomorrow. I will be glued to the TV for the balance of the weekend.


I find that I like to watch the highlights of the first three rounds and then pick up at about the middle of the final round. Still, I am pulling for Tiger Woods ........... to lose. It would be nice if a real unknown comes up from the pack, gets the lead and holds on to it. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Just popped in to say hi. Busy getting one home for sale ( again ) while trying to move into another. Finally cooling off here, about 72F which is nice, and we also got some rain.


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon all........looking like it is coffee time if anyone is interested


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, could use some.


----------



## javaqueen

how goes the selling and moving and sorting??


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, it's not going too badly. Our Bowmanville home is all complete, and we are now putting the finishing touches on our main Windsor home. Our other Windsor home is up for sale, so I'm hoping we can get down to one house soon so we can actually start enjoying our home. I've started my studies again so with all this going on it's been very cumbersome, but hoping to get into a routine. One of the main issues is getting all my mail straightened out .... what a job that is with all my subscriptions and memberships...... anyway, how are things with you? Do you take time off from teaching this summer?


----------



## javaqueen

I am glad that things are starting to come together for you, and I am glad that you are back into your studies, what are you studying??

I teach all year round, you know the saying "no rest for the wicked" LOL but I love my students so it's ok. I find that the students who take the summer off don't progress as fast as those who continue through the summer. That being said, a week off here and there is never a bad thing  

Hope that you get all the mail straightened out and that your house sells quickly for you


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, I am currently in the last year of my masters at St FX studying adult education. I am also an unemployed ( is there any other kind ) ESL instructor.


----------



## javaqueen

I love teaching, don't you? I find it so rewarding when my students finally understand something about a piece of music or some theory. What are your long term goals? How long will the program take? You don't have to answer, just curious is all


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, my goals are to finish my course, then decide what the long term will be. I don't mind the "stage" time but what I really like doing is developing curriculum and lessons...I see that on my wish list.


----------



## javaqueen

I also like developing curriculum and lesson plans and I think that is why I prefer teaching privately. Nobody to tell me what I can and can't teach and how to teach it.


----------



## Rps

No sure if that is my motivation, but it is something similar, I can't tell you how many Ferris Bueller moments I've had over the years, so I think that has a lot to do with it .... besides, creating the lesson is the art of the process don't you think?


----------



## johnp

Kim and Rp ... I've been watching in and enjoying this. I have never been a teacher per se, but throughout my years in graduate school, I instructed a good many zoological and biolgical laboratories associated with their respective courses. It provided some income, via teaching and/or graduate assistantships, but at the same time, some real, hands-on, interesting, and rewarding experiences.

When at the University of Alaska, Fairbanks, I was quite involved in developing the actual lab 'lessons', and given much free-range in how they were implemented. Over time, I'll admit, the labs often became more important to me than my own courses!!

Cheers to you two, for what you do, and how you do it!!


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> No sure if that is my motivation, but it is something similar, I can't tell you how many Ferris Bueller moments I've had over the years, so I think that has a lot to do with it .... besides, creating the lesson is the art of the process don't you think?


I definitely agree  I have over 50 students per week right now and each one is distinctly different. There is no way that I could use just one lesson plan for all of them, it isn't 50 lesson plans, but I do vary the outline depending on what the student wants to learn


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Kim and Rp ... I've been watching in and enjoying this. I have never been a teacher per se, but throughout my years in graduate school, I instructed a good many zoological and biolgical laboratories associated with their respective courses. It provided some income, via teaching and/or graduate assistantships, but at the same time, some real, hands-on, interesting, and rewarding experiences.
> 
> When at the University of Alaska, Fairbanks, I was quite involved in developing the actual lab 'lessons', and given much free-range in how they were implemented. Over time, I'll admit, the labs often became more important to me than my own courses!!
> 
> Cheers to you two, for what you do, and how you do it!!


Thanks John, I find this to be the most rewarding of my careers


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Just popped in to say hi. Busy getting one home for sale ( again ) while trying to move into another. Finally cooling off here, about 72F which is nice, and we also got some rain.


Evening, Rp. I thought the house sold already???


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good afternoon all........looking like it is coffee time if anyone is interested





Rps said:


> Hi Kim, could use some.


Me too .............. while Deborah's BBQ turkey breasts marinate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, it's not going too badly. Our Bowmanville home is all complete, and we are now putting the finishing touches on our main Windsor home. Our other Windsor home is up for sale, so I'm hoping we can get down to one house soon so we can actually start enjoying our home. I've started my studies again so with all this going on it's been very cumbersome, but hoping to get into a routine. One of the main issues is getting all my mail straightened out .... what a job that is with all my subscriptions and memberships...... anyway, how are things with you? Do you take time off from teaching this summer?


Very confusing, Rp. Hopefully, you shall soon be settled in one place and on your way to finishing your degree. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I am currently in the last year of my masters at St FX studying adult education. I am also an unemployed ( is there any other kind ) ESL instructor.





javaqueen said:


> I love teaching, don't you? I find it so rewarding when my students finally understand something about a piece of music or some theory. What are your long term goals? How long will the program take? You don't have to answer, just curious is all





Rps said:


> Hi Kim, my goals are to finish my course, then decide what the long term will be. I don't mind the "stage" time but what I really like doing is developing curriculum and lessons...I see that on my wish list.


Sadly, adult literacy is being put on the back burner by the four Ministers of Education in the four Atlantic provinces, at least according to their Council of the Federation statement from their meeting last month in Halifax.

Essential skills is now the catch phrase of the day.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, adult literacy is being put on the back burner by the four Ministers of Education in the four Atlantic provinces, at least according to their Council of the Federation statement from their meeting last month in Halifax.
> 
> Essential skills is now the catch phrase of the day.


I would have thought that literacy and basic arithmetic would be considered essential skills.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I would have thought that literacy and basic arithmetic would be considered essential skills.


I agree, but they are embedding within what the current government feels are "essential skills". We shall see what happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunny morning here in St.John's, so I shall make a fine breakfast to get us all up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, good to see Daly and Watson making the cut, but sadly, Phil Mickelson was not even close. Strange to see him that far down in the leaderboard.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and yes, Lefty did not do very well for sure. Big booming thunderstorms are rolling through here this morning with house shaking thunder and very heavy rain and lightning too. The smell of rain in the air is so nice, but had to close the windows as the wind was driving the rain inside the house. 

On SAP today a video of the strangest coincidence ever recorded to puzzle you, a guy who gets a surprise when he kicks over a garbage container and a close up look at a Mama tick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Send some rain our way. Just got back from a couple of hours sailing with a neighbor. Sunshine, 20C temps and a nice breeze made it a great time on the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just coming inside for a break. Helped a neighbor use a tiller in his backyard. I had used one before and he had not, so it was an easy choice. Actually, it is an interesting device .............. until you hit a big rock.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beekeeping at its best in Newfoundland - Technology & Science - CBC News

I have had some of his excellent honey. A real treat.


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon, busy morning as I was finishing a wedding dress alteration for a friend's daughter......she is getting married on August 18th


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. A nice morning for us -- a dim sum 'breakfast', followed by a tour of the daughter's new workplace. I did good with the food ordering, and the kitchen did great with the preparations. Good food, and company. And nice to see the daughter so happy and excited with her new job, and the lovely place of work.
Cheers!!


----------



## javaqueen

Hi John, glad that your daughter is happy and excited with her new job  and that she is working at a good place too

thinking about having some coffee, because you know it is always time for coffee when i am around


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good afternoon, busy morning as I was finishing a wedding dress alteration for a friend's daughter......she is getting married on August 18th


Afternoon, Kim. Hope your fingers came away unpricked.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. A nice morning for us -- a dim sum 'breakfast', followed by a tour of the daughter's new workplace. I did good with the food ordering, and the kitchen did great with the preparations. Good food, and company. And nice to see the daughter so happy and excited with her new job, and the lovely place of work.
> Cheers!!


Good to hear of her new job, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Hi John, glad that your daughter is happy and excited with her new job  and that she is working at a good place too
> 
> thinking about having some coffee, because you know it is always time for coffee when i am around


Coffee sounds good. Spent the entire day outside, except for a couple of short breaks, and now I have to be inside to grade.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Hope your fingers came away unpricked.


thankfully only a few little sticks with a pin or two  but it is going to be beautiful on her

next year, the way that things stand right now, I will have 2 wedding dresses to create and possible the wedding party as well


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thankfully only a few little sticks with a pin or two  but it is going to be beautiful on her
> 
> next year, the way that things stand right now, I will have 2 wedding dresses to create and possible the wedding party as well


Someone is going to be very busy, Kim. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to take the doxies out in our backyard as I bring out my telescope to do some stargazing. See you all tomorrow at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, so why not Brunch in Bed. Call in your order to 1-800-5DOXIES and it shall be delivered to you ASAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, too bad you can't use CBC items in SAP. This is an interesting story, especially since there are no railroads operating on the Island of Newfoundland anymore.

Newfoundland Railway recreated in suburban garage - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## SINC

I can use it as a link in WEBBITS though, thanks for that Marc.

Today on SAP: a video on the progression of marriage at one, five and 20 years, a knee turner and A Real Woman Is A Man's Best Friend.

Now to watch the British Open.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Don, too bad you can't use CBC items in SAP. This is an interesting story, especially since there are no railroads operating on the Island of Newfoundland anymore.
> 
> Newfoundland Railway recreated in suburban garage - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


Reminded me of a recent visit to this one. 
Buena Vista Heritage: Preserving Chaffee County history
Sadly most of the builders have now died or are too old to run the trains properly but even with just the one train live, it made for a fascinating visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can use it as a link in WEBBITS though, thanks for that Marc.
> 
> Today on SAP: a video on the progression of marriage at one, five and 20 years, a knee turner and A Real Woman Is A Man's Best Friend.
> 
> Now to watch the British Open.


Good to know, Don.

Re the B Open, I am going for ABT -- Anyone But Tiger. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot and sunny 22C with no humidity but no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Reminded me of a recent visit to this one.
> Buena Vista Heritage: Preserving Chaffee County history
> Sadly most of the builders have now died or are too old to run the trains properly but even with just the one train live, it made for a fascinating visit.


Interesting. I enjoy model trains, although I never had any as a boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

1PM and time for lunch. A warm 24C so a sandwich and a brew might be in order. Anyone else interested in sharing???


----------



## OldeBullDust

Just finished a light lunch & a Dominion Ale

Souvenir supply running low, might have to pop into town for a few cold Creemore Lagers

would you care to try one?


----------



## OldeBullDust

There's a retired gentleman a few kilometres up the road who has an incredible train layout, housed in a special-built low barn. Loves to show it off to visitors.

Has his own, real, full size caboose out front.

I admire a man who knows what he likes & wants, and is willing to share.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, Don, Kim and all: Marc I agree with you that essential skills is the catch-phrase, but Strawberry had it right in that people who already know something about a topic ( even if just the fact that the topic exists ) tend to do better in the learning of it, this follows along with Hirsch's Cultural Literacy and Springs view on cultural influence and its development. Unless our participants have exposure to many things, and can gain a critical insight into the rationale of topics ( sorry showing my Freirean side here ) they will never grow to retain, thus wasting the one critically essential skill they need for life skills, which is developing literacy.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> There's a retired gentleman a few kilometres up the road who has an incredible train layout, housed in a special-built low barn. Loves to show it off to visitors.
> 
> Has his own, real, full size caboose out front.
> 
> I admire a man who knows what he likes & wants, and is willing to share.


Interesting, Bill. I especially agree with your final comment. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, Don, Kim and all: Marc I agree with you that essential skills is the catch-phrase, but Strawberry had it right in that people who already know something about a topic ( even if just the fact that the topic exists ) tend to do better in the learning of it, this follows along with Hirsch's Cultural Literacy and Springs view on cultural influence and its development. Unless our participants have exposure to many things, and can gain a critical insight into the rationale of topics ( sorry showing my Freirean side here ) they will never grow to retain, thus wasting the one critically essential skill they need for life skills, which is developing literacy.


All valid points, Rp. Schema is essential in any sort of receptive language comprehension.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A nice sunrise is forming in the east, so I shall start making breakfast for us ................. but first, coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc ... I'll enjoy that coffee, on this rather cool, dark and gloomy-looking summer morning. The aroma is wonderful!! Good start to the day, eh!!
Cheers!


----------



## cap10subtext

Morning all. Starting a two day trip today to visit my wife. Will be passing through St. John's just long enough for some shut eye, then heading way north up the coast of Labrador.

Could sure use a good strong cup of coffee this morning!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. We too face a gloomy day with T-storms in our future. Got SAP online just after 2:00 a.m., then headed back to bed. Our video features master tradesmen at work and is good for a laugh, a dog who is not sure about a car ride and a puzzle picture that will confound your eyes.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. We too face a gloomy day with T-storms in our future. Got SAP online just after 2:00 a.m., then headed back to bed. Our video features master tradesmen at work and is good for a laugh, a dog who is not sure about a car ride and a puzzle picture that will confound your eyes.


Enjoyed the video -- know who not to hire!! And that puzzle picture could definitely boggle one's eyes!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc ... I'll enjoy that coffee, on this rather cool, dark and gloomy-looking summer morning. The aroma is wonderful!! Good start to the day, eh!!
> Cheers!





cap10subtext said:


> Morning all. Starting a two day trip today to visit my wife. Will be passing through St. John's just long enough for some shut eye, then heading way north up the coast of Labrador.
> 
> Could sure use a good strong cup of coffee this morning!





SINC said:


> Morning everyone. We too face a gloomy day with T-storms in our future. Got SAP online just after 2:00 a.m., then headed back to bed. Our video features master tradesmen at work and is good for a laugh, a dog who is not sure about a car ride and a puzzle picture that will confound your eyes.


Morning one and all. Back inside after some outside painting before the heat of the day really hits.

Where in Labrador is your wife stationed/working?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Ah, Yes, coffee

Breakfast was delayed this morning, but I finally have my coffee

Was 22.5° at 7:00 AM, now 29.5° at 10:18 with the humidity at 64%

EC predicts thunderstorms later, so we may end up dining inside tonight

Enjoy the day.... it's the only Monday we'll get this week.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I came across a colour version of your avatar if you want to use it:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I came across a colour version of your avatar if you want to use it:


Cool. I might try to use this one, Don. Merci, mon am"Always caring, always sharing".


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. It seemed to have worked.


----------



## SINC

Looks pretty good to me Marc. Brightens up Twain's image considerable.


----------



## javaqueen

nice avatar Marc  looks good on you 

went for "Jury Panel" this morning - sat around for 2 1/2 hours and then everyone was sent home - guess that the accused plead guilty


----------



## groovetube

ah, some peace and quiet. Working from home today, had a busy weekend of rehearsals etc., and trying for a little peace and semi downtime with work. If that's actually possible.


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> nice avatar Marc  looks good on you
> 
> went for "Jury Panel" this morning - sat around for 2 1/2 hours and then everyone was sent home - guess that the accused plead guilty


Agree, nice to see a little colour in your cheeks Marc!! 

Hi Kim ... I remember a couple of mornings going for jury selection when I lived in Corner Brook. I was a little disappointed being dismissed for one, but quite happy for the other.

Cheers!


----------



## Rps

Afternoon Marc, Don, Kim and TIm, et all. Hot!!! here today, around 97F. My lawn has the texture of a Brillo pad ..... How is everyone doing. Kim I think if you only sat around for 2 1/2 hours on a jury panel it must have be a trial size.


----------



## javaqueen

Rp I knew when they said that the defence attorney and the prosecutor were chatting with the judge that we were going home, just a matter of when - and now that I have fulfilled my civic duty for this summons  I am happy and free


----------



## SINC

As the sky turns black in the west, radar shows we may be in for a rough ride as a tornado watch has been issued for our area.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Looks pretty good to me Marc. Brightens up Twain's image considerable.


True ................. Mark Twain was a very colorful person.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> nice avatar Marc  looks good on you
> 
> went for "Jury Panel" this morning - sat around for 2 1/2 hours and then everyone was sent home - guess that the accused plead guilty


Thank you, Kim. I have been called for jury duty three times, but each time it was when I was a single parent and was excused.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ah, some peace and quiet. Working from home today, had a busy weekend of rehearsals etc., and trying for a little peace and semi downtime with work. If that's actually possible.


Kudos, Tim. Welcome back to the serenity of The Shang .............. the oasis in ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon Marc, Don, Kim and TIm, et all. Hot!!! here today, around 97F. My lawn has the texture of a Brillo pad ..... How is everyone doing. Kim I think if you only sat around for 2 1/2 hours on a jury panel it must have be a trial size.


Evening, Rp. That is hot, and I have seen some pics of the lawns in parts of ON ....... very brown and dry. I have used the last of my rain barrel water this evening, so now it is up to Mother Nature. There is hope for some rain on Wednesday. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Agree, nice to see a little colour in your cheeks Marc!!
> 
> Hi Kim ... I remember a couple of mornings going for jury selection when I lived in Corner Brook. I was a little disappointed being dismissed for one, but quite happy for the other.
> 
> Cheers!


Evening, John. Actually, I have a tan from working out in the garden this month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don. Having been through two tornadoes, I don't wish that experience on anyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, from the Weather Networks radar, which I find to be far more accurate, the tornado will just pass you folks ............. but those in Spruce Grove might not be as lucky. Bonne chance, mon ami. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, stay safe ............... may it all pass over you, and everyone else. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Tim. Welcome back to the serenity of The Shang .............. the oasis in ehMacLand.


that it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> that it is.


All too true, Tim. Welcome home. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A nice sunrise is forming in the eastern skies once again, and the doxies are up and about, so I best to start breakfast. Enjoy. However, as always, first comes the making of the coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will be welcome this morning. We had a wild ride with severe weather, but other than downed trees and patio furniture, all is well. A pic of the storm shot by a reader show the rain coming down in sheets, mixed with hail on SAP today, along with a lovely shot of PEI by a local photographer and our video features 'the beauty of pollination'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee will be welcome this morning. We had a wild ride with severe weather, but other than downed trees and patio furniture, all is well. A pic of the storm shot by a reader show the rain coming down in sheets, mixed with hail on SAP today, along with a lovely shot of PEI by a local photographer and our video features 'the beauty of pollination'.


Morning, Don. Good to hear that no tornado touched down in St.A.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today, was once distinct sighting of Earhart - on Google.

The search engine saluted Earhart on what would have been her 115th birthday with a doodle of her standing alongside a plane with Google emblazoned on the underside of the wing.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, shall check out SAP whilst having my coffee


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone ... the coffee's great Marc, perfect on this cool morning!!
Great video on the SAP Don, and love that cabin - very original design, eh!!

Hope the day treats you all well.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, shall check out SAP whilst having my coffee


Morning, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. No coolness here, with 24C temps and it's not even 11AM.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, I am doing well today, just waiting on the students to start arriving  At least it is a bit cooler today than yesterday, but the day is only beginning so we shall we


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, I am doing well today, just waiting on the students to start arriving  At least it is a bit cooler today than yesterday, but the day is only beginning so we shall we


Good to hear, Kim. We have been over +4C over our average temps in the month of July, and are headed for the hottest July with the least amount of rain. We shall see.

Now that my late morning grading is over, I am off to clean out the rain gutters while they are bone dry.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Marc, great coffee this morning, maybe have a second cup later.

I'm hoping you can help answer a question we have about a particular type of lawn furniture we saw all over Newfoundland.

It's the distinctly designed garbage container - a rather unique design, often painted or decorated with stars or fish or colourful patterns.

I've asked various local people if they knew why it had a octagonal cross-section, but no-one could provide a clear answer much beyond "That's the way they were made"

Any insight as to the origin of the shape?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Marc, great coffee this morning, maybe have a second cup later.
> 
> I'm hoping you can help answer a question we have about a particular type of lawn furniture we saw all over Newfoundland.
> 
> It's the distinctly designed garbage container - a rather unique design, often painted or decorated with stars or fish or colourful patterns.
> 
> I've asked various local people if they knew why it had a octagonal cross-section, but no-one could provide a clear answer much beyond "That's the way they were made"
> 
> Any insight as to the origin of the shape?


Bill, I have seen these for 35 years ................. and have gotten the same sort of answer. Maybe these sites could help you. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Newfoundland garbage box design

Newfoundland Garbage Box Design - Part 2


----------



## Dr.G.

Too hot to work up on the roof. I shall go back later this evening.

Ice tea or ice coffee shall be the name of the game at 4PM today .............. wherever you are.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Excellent idea

I have some cranberry tea biscuits - I'll warm up a few in the micro.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Excellent idea
> 
> I have some cranberry tea biscuits - I'll warm up a few in the micro.


We also have some blueberry and bakeapple scones if you like. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have topped off at 26C and a 28C humidex reading ................. even the doxies are drooping.


----------



## OldeBullDust

I can see that I might put on a few (more) pounds if we keep this up!

Brought home a little jar of Bakeapple jelly, delicious!

Real butter on the scones?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> I can see that I might put on a few (more) pounds if we keep this up!
> 
> Brought home a little jar of Bakeapple jelly, delicious!
> 
> Real butter on the scones?


Of course ............... with clotted cream and strawberries. We are very civilized here in The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Of course ............... with clotted cream and strawberries. We are very civilized here in The Cafe Chez Marc.


Afternoon/evening everyone. A little balcony time coming up here soon .. time to relax and enjoy the "brightening" sky - it's trying to clear, but taking its time!! Froecast calls for sunshine for the rest of the week, once it gets here!!  

Marc .... your reference to 'clotted cream' raised a few memories for me of a British ex-pat we know living in Puerto Vallarta. He's always seeking travelers down to bring him some tea (PG tips and/or Typhoo -- loose tea, not bags, eh!!), kippers (the real ones, not those canned things), McVities biscuits, and clotted cream. He misses those British favourites!! 

I'm going to attempt making some roti's for dinner today -- with curried chicken, et al. Time will tell how successful I am.

Cheers!


----------



## OldeBullDust

Just finished our evening meal out on the deck.
Good food, good wine, good weather and my good wife...

I can ask for no more!.

We must be the most fortunate people on earth

Carpe Diem!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone. A little balcony time coming up here soon .. time to relax and enjoy the "brightening" sky - it's trying to clear, but taking its time!! Froecast calls for sunshine for the rest of the week, once it gets here!!
> 
> Marc .... your reference to 'clotted cream' raised a few memories for me of a British ex-pat we know living in Puerto Vallarta. He's always seeking travelers down to bring him some tea (PG tips and/or Typhoo -- loose tea, not bags, eh!!), kippers (the real ones, not those canned things), McVities biscuits, and clotted cream. He misses those British favourites!!
> 
> I'm going to attempt making some roti's for dinner today -- with curried chicken, et al. Time will tell how successful I am.
> 
> Cheers!


Evening, John. My wife, Deborah, makes a great roti and her curried chicken is to die for.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Just finished our evening meal out on the deck.
> Good food, good wine, good weather and my good wife...
> 
> I can ask for no more!.
> 
> We must be the most fortunate people on earth
> 
> Carpe Diem!


Just finished my evening grading and now shall join my wife out on our back deck for a glass of wine in the evening's solitude.

Yes, carpe diem indeed. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. My wife, Deborah, makes a great roti and her curried chicken is to die for.


Not sure mine will be to die for, but the aroma's coming from the kitchen at the present time are enticing the taste buds!! 

Enjoy your evening solitude!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Not sure mine will be to die for, but the aroma's coming from the kitchen at the present time are enticing the taste buds!!
> 
> Enjoy your evening solitude!!


Enjoy your dinner, John. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A busy couple of days ahead as we prepare for a Saskatchewan road trip. SAP is up with a video of a 4-year-old playing a prank on her Dad, installing a southern style home security system and for Marc, remembering Hollywood Squares.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all........clear skies and a cooler temperature this morning makes it look like a great day here in Southern Ontario. Hope that you are all enjoying the same


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A busy morning outside, since there was no internet inside. Got Bell Aliant's Fiber Op installed, and it actually saved me $12 to get speeds 7 times faster than I was getting the other day, along with HD on my TV.

So, since it is past breakfast time, how about an OtHD Lunch???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. A busy couple of days ahead as we prepare for a Saskatchewan road trip. SAP is up with a video of a 4-year-old playing a prank on her Dad, installing a southern style home security system and for Marc, remembering Hollywood Squares.


AFternoon, Don. Loved the prank clip. Stephen once did the same thing to me, but I heard him giggling in the closet so I had to pretend to be scared. 

"Rose Marie: Gosh, Pete, I did that once and his wife caught us." :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all........clear skies and a cooler temperature this morning makes it look like a great day here in Southern Ontario. Hope that you are all enjoying the same


Afternoon, Kim. 21C with sunshine here, so it is a bit cooler than yesterday.

Do your students complain to be inside practicing on sunny days?


----------



## Dr.G.

As I approach 4PM High Tea time, I am thinking of ice tea ................... or a cold brew ........... or two. Anyone interested???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> As I approach 4PM High Tea time, I am thinking of ice tea ................... or a cold brew ........... or two. Anyone interested???


With you Marc .... we're back to some summer here, and a cold one would be most appreciated!! 
Some nice to see the sky and sun again, and I guess we're heading into the 20's for a high -- sure beats the likes of the past couple of days!!
Hope the day has been treating you well!!

(side note -- the roti's turned out quite good, with enough leftover curried chicken to go with some fresh veggies, and rice noodles today - yeah!!


----------



## Sonal

Ahh, high tea. Always enjoy the chance to partake in high tea.

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Ahh, high tea. Always enjoy the chance to partake in high tea.
> 
> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> With you Marc .... we're back to some summer here, and a cold one would be most appreciated!!
> Some nice to see the sky and sun again, and I guess we're heading into the 20's for a high -- sure beats the likes of the past couple of days!!
> Hope the day has been treating you well!!
> 
> (side note -- the roti's turned out quite good, with enough leftover curried chicken to go with some fresh veggies, and rice noodles today - yeah!!


This has been our hottest July on record with the least amount of rain. We had about 5 days when the humidex reading was above 30C, and about 17 days when the temps were over 20C. 

Glad your meal turned out well ............ would love some of those left overs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess who has just requested a wedding reception in The Shangri-la Clubhouse, with the catering to be done by the Cafe Chez Marc??? A doxie to the person who comes up with the correct answer .................. and it is NOT who you think.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


Life is excellent, Marc, though I must admit it's hard to settle down to work after my writing residency. How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Life is excellent, Marc, though I must admit it's hard to settle down to work after my writing residency. How are you?


Good to hear, Sonal. I can imagine the changes from the writing residency to office work. Still, you are better for your time there.

Care to take a shot at our mystery wedding reception couple?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess no one wants to enter our contest for the chance of getting a doxie pup. C'est la vie.

State media: North Korea's Kim Jong Un has married - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a nice breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy outside, especially near the St.John's International Airport where I just dropped off Deborah. She is on her way to Halifax, and then on to Lunenburg, NS to finalize the offer we made on the home in Lunenburg. The offer was accepted and now all I have to do is finalize the financing here. We shall see.

Deborah said that this is the best anniversary gift, which is Sunday, she could ever receive.

One of Lunenburg's Finest! | 95 Dufferin Street, Lunenburg | File #115


----------



## SINC

Wow! That is some home Marc, lots of room for a doxie or two. Although I have to say that would make me want to retire sooner than later. 

SAP today has a full feature with video of a 1937 Ford housecar. You might call it the first real motor home. Ever wondered about the history of the middle finger? The answer is on today's SAP along with half a dozen ways to use coffee filters you never thought about before.


----------



## friend

Afternoon Marc, Don and all.

Sad me. 
Migration has put our application on hold in wait for additional info.
They won't say what it is, and we don't have any skeletons in the closet
so we don't know what it is all about. Maybe the father has messed it up for us.
This can apparently take months, so the wedding is postponed and Vonetta's 
can't start her course on the 13th of August. Plus, they cancelled the lease on the 
apartment and Vonetta resigned from her teaching job. Total mess this.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all

(((((((friend))))))) I am sorry that things are put on hold for you and Vonetta.............I am praying that everything gets settled quickly


----------



## friend

Thanks JavaKim. 
I appreciate it.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Marc .... beautiful house .. good luck!! Caman .... sorry to hear about all the troubles, good thoughts being sent your way!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow! That is some home Marc, lots of room for a doxie or two. Although I have to say that would make me want to retire sooner than later.
> 
> SAP today has a full feature with video of a 1937 Ford housecar. You might call it the first real motor home. Ever wondered about the history of the middle finger? The answer is on today's SAP along with half a dozen ways to use coffee filters you never thought about before.


Well, Deborah calls it her "retirement dream home". Her brothers and sister have homes in Victoria, BC, Edmonton, Calgary and Okotoks, so this puts us a bit closer to them ............. and somewhere where we get less snow and a real Spring.

I am still thinking of retirement in about two years.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon Marc, Don and all.
> 
> Sad me.
> Migration has put our application on hold in wait for additional info.
> They won't say what it is, and we don't have any skeletons in the closet
> so we don't know what it is all about. Maybe the father has messed it up for us.
> This can apparently take months, so the wedding is postponed and Vonetta's
> can't start her course on the 13th of August. Plus, they cancelled the lease on the
> apartment and Vonetta resigned from her teaching job. Total mess this.


Sorry to hear this news, Caman. Is this Immigration in the US or Sweden?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all
> 
> (((((((friend))))))) I am sorry that things are put on hold for you and Vonetta.............I am praying that everything gets settled quickly


Morning, Kim. Care for some freshly brewed coffee??


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Marc .... beautiful house .. good luck!! Caman .... sorry to hear about all the troubles, good thoughts being sent your way!!


Thanks, John. Deborah sees the potential in the home, and we both like Lunenburg, which is much quieter than St.John's ................. and with better weather.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this news, Caman. Is this Immigration in the US or Sweden?


Thanks John and Marc.
It's the Swedish Migration.
We don't understand what it could be. 
Utterly confusing and most depressing. tptptptp


----------



## OldeBullDust

Marc, that's fantastic

A major shift to your world!
You'll gave to adapt to driving on level roads.

House looks stunning, a wonderful office/den, and the kitchen - looks quite roomy.

Lots of space for your "family" to run, - do they stay at home or will you have to provide an enclosure?

Congratulations!

P.S. Breakfast was great - thanks


----------



## Sonal

Gorgeous house, Marc! Congratulations!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks John and Marc.
> It's the Swedish Migration.
> We don't understand what it could be.
> Utterly confusing and most depressing. tptptptp


Strange. US Immigration is difficult, but that is usually with people trying to get into the US, not out of the US. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Marc, that's fantastic
> 
> A major shift to your world!
> You'll gave to adapt to driving on level roads.
> 
> House looks stunning, a wonderful office/den, and the kitchen - looks quite roomy.
> 
> Lots of space for your "family" to run, - do they stay at home or will you have to provide an enclosure?
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> P.S. Breakfast was great - thanks


Thanks, Bill. We worked hard for the past 15 years and did without things like vacations every year to pay off our home 9 years early. This way, we can unluck the value of the home now, buy that home in Lunenburg, work two more years, sell our current home and pay off all debts. That way, we start retirement debt free, which is my major goal. The home in Lunenburg is near an elementary school and a children's library, so I hope to volunteer my time and expertise in literacy at both places. We shall see.

The house is smaller than what we have now, but there is more land on the property.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Gorgeous house, Marc! Congratulations!


Thanks, Sonal. In a way, the pics and video do not do it justice. Amazing that it sat on the market for two years and did not get a single bid. The housing market is a bit flat in Lunenburg right now, just as the housing market here in St.John's is increasing slowly each year.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## javaqueen

I love the house Marc.....our house sat vacant for 7 years and for sale for a year before we made an offer and we were the only offer on the house


----------



## tilt

Nice house Marc! Smaller house = less to keep clean  Bigger yard = more fun for you and the doxies, but less snow means less shovelling too 

So, Alan Hawco must be starting to miss you already 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I love the house Marc.....our house sat vacant for 7 years and for sale for a year before we made an offer and we were the only offer on the house


Well, the folks currently living in the home have fixed it up as much as they can, and now they want another project. So, they will rent our home from Sept. until May or July while they look for another home and then rennovate it totally. This way, they don't have to move twice and we get someone to cover the mortgage and property taxes until we are ready to start with our renos. Deborah would retire in June, and then live there with two doxies as major renos are being done. This way, she could drive to all the dog shows in NS rather than have to fly there from St.John's for each show. Not sure what we will do next winter, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Nice house Marc! Smaller house = less to keep clean  Bigger yard = more fun for you and the doxies, but less snow means less shovelling too
> 
> So, Alan Hawco must be starting to miss you already
> 
> Cheers


Very true, Mohan. That is exactly how we see it. Deborah wants to live in a place with a real spring, not as cold a winter and I want less snow to shovel. I will sell my snow blower to a neighbor in a couple of years.

Alan Hawco and Deborah had lunch the other day, since he has agreed to do some public service spots for Stella Burry Community Services. She gave me some inside info about the new season, but I have been sworn not to reveal anything. Still, next season will be a good one.

So, how is your new job working out?


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Mohan. That is exactly how we see it. Deborah wants to live in a place with a real spring, not as cold a winter and I want less snow to shovel. I will sell my snow blower to a neighbor in a couple of years.
> 
> Alan Hawco and Deborah had lunch the other day, since he has agreed to do some public service spots for Stella Burry Community Services. She gave me some inside info about the new season, but I have been sworn not to reveal anything. Still, next season will be a good one.
> 
> So, how is your new job working out?


So far so good, Marc, thank you. I cannot wait to retire though 

Cheers


----------



## johnp

tilt said:


> So far so good, Marc, thank you. I cannot wait to retire though
> 
> Cheers


Mohan ... I used to use the following signature to posts I made on an A/V Forum -- "Everything looks and sounds better when retired." -- I still believe it does!! 

Cheers, and good wishes to that goal!!


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> So far so good, Marc, thank you. I cannot wait to retire though
> 
> Cheers


I hear you, Mohan. Two more years to go for me. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, finally got a free moment to go look at SAP.

The History Of The Middle Finger -- a great story if true.

As for the company dog, you forgot the goof-off "Mr. Joe Cool" mail room jerk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Explore Lunenburg

Nice web site. We checked to see if someone within the town limits could have five dogs, and there is no restrictions. When we move there, the doxie population will expload, since we have one of our pups already in a home there, and one who is there during the summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just spoke to Deborah on Skype. All is well with her. So, I guess I am able to pull the pin here. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Up early as we prepare to leave for Saskatoon, a 550 km run in the motor home and get there by just after noon.

SAP is up with a beautiful shot of the aurora borealis taken here in St. Albert, the life cycle of an unusual insect with David Attenborough and a chuckle from the UK about how one man joined the Royal Marines.

Now to finish up tomorrow and then hit the road. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light TGIF Breakfast this morning, with lots of fruit ................. and of course, lots of coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Don - safe trip

Morning Marc ....................coffee  thanks


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc .. hits the spot this morning. Have a great trip Don.

We're losing our power here starting at 9am this morning - ugh!! Could be several hours. Hoping it's not too long.

Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Don - safe trip
> 
> Morning Marc ....................coffee  thanks


Morning, Kim. Just made a fresh pot so it will be just the way you like it in the morning .............. since you are our Java Queen.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc .. hits the spot this morning. Have a great trip Don.
> 
> We're losing our power here starting at 9am this morning - ugh!! Could be several hours. Hoping it's not too long.
> 
> Cheers.


Morning, John. Good luck with your power.


----------



## OldeBullDust

21.5°C here at 10:15 AM

Sunny now, rain expected later today - That's OK, we do need it.

Have a good trip Don

Great coffee.... - more please!


----------



## Dr.G.

More coffee coming right up, Bill.

26C here with a 29C humidex reading and lots of sunshine. We could really use some rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice tea will be the name of the game today, with temps at 30C with the humidex. Even the doxies are pooped.


----------



## tilt

johnp said:


> Mohan ... I used to use the following signature to posts I made on an A/V Forum -- "Everything looks and sounds better when retired." -- I still believe it does!!
> 
> Cheers, and good wishes to that goal!!


Thanks John! You are retired, Marc has two years to go, and I want to retire this evening, but I cannot afford to ever do so 

Cheers


----------



## johnp

We just got our power back -- yeah!! (it was out from 9am-2pm - you don't know how much you miss it, until you haven't got it!!)

I'm ready for that cold drink Marc ... and accept it with much appreciation!! (even though it's been rather cool here today!!)

Hang in Mohan ... your day will come!! I went out early - but I had a little help from my employer - the Federal Government - they had downsizing on the go, and I opted for an early-retirement, rather than seeing my position dissolved (I had already gone through that once, and that was enough, time to go).

Happy afternoon/evening everyone!! Hope your respective days have been going well. I believe mine has just improved!!


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang. Hope all are well.


----------



## tilt

It's Friday evening, of course I am well  But it's muggy and that's not something I am a big fan of!

Travelling again next week, leave on Sunday back on Thu night.

I could do with some ice tea right about now. A tall cold beer would be even more welcome, but I no longer drink beer!

Kim, long time since I said hi to you. How's it going? How's Kacey doing?


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> It's Friday evening, of course I am well  But it's muggy and that's not something I am a big fan of!
> 
> Travelling again next week, leave on Sunday back on Thu night.
> 
> I could do with some ice tea right about now. A tall cold beer would be even more welcome, but I no longer drink beer!
> 
> Kim, long time since I said hi to you. How's it going? How's Kacey doing?


Hey Mohan! 

I am doing fine thanks, just very busy lately , including Kacey.

Here's a recipe for you (compliments of the resident Starbucks barista..a.k.a. Kacey):

London Fog
cold or hot brewed Earl Grey (or English breakfast) tea - strong
2-4 pumps of sugarfree vanilla syrup (which can be purchased at your local Starbucks) 
top with steamed or chilled milk

Serve hot or pour over ice


It's actually very good. 

Happy travels!


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Thanks John! You are retired, Marc has two years to go, and I want to retire this evening, but I cannot afford to ever do so
> 
> Cheers


Well, I am in no rush to retire, and I am able to teach a few courses online for extra pay wherever I am in the world. Still, unless we are truly financially strapped, I would like to retire in Aug. of 2014. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We just got our power back -- yeah!! (it was out from 9am-2pm - you don't know how much you miss it, until you haven't got it!!)
> 
> I'm ready for that cold drink Marc ... and accept it with much appreciation!! (even though it's been rather cool here today!!)
> 
> Hang in Mohan ... your day will come!! I went out early - but I had a little help from my employer - the Federal Government - they had downsizing on the go, and I opted for an early-retirement, rather than seeing my position dissolved (I had already gone through that once, and that was enough, time to go).
> 
> Happy afternoon/evening everyone!! Hope your respective days have been going well. I believe mine has just improved!!


A cool drink it is, John. I have been going through ice water like you know what through a goose (which is a NL saying). It's still 22C as we approach 9PM, so it is more ice water for me as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang. Hope all are well.


Evening, Kim. Glad to see you back home once again. How has Life been treating you these days? How is Kacey?

My only big news is that we just purchased this home in Lunenburg, NS.

One of Lunenburg's Finest! | 95 Dufferin Street, Lunenburg | File #115


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> It's Friday evening, of course I am well  But it's muggy and that's not something I am a big fan of!
> 
> Travelling again next week, leave on Sunday back on Thu night.
> 
> I could do with some ice tea right about now. A tall cold beer would be even more welcome, but I no longer drink beer!
> 
> Kim, long time since I said hi to you. How's it going? How's Kacey doing?


I too have to cut back/quit beer, especially on days like today. I would have gone through four or five easily. Thus, I stuck to ice tea and ice water.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hey Mohan!
> 
> I am doing fine thanks, just very busy lately , including Kacey.
> 
> Here's a recipe for you (compliments of the resident Starbucks barista..a.k.a. Kacey):
> !


I hope that there is no connection ....................... 

Starbucks sharply lower after earnings miss - Jul. 27, 2012


----------



## SINC

Hi all. Arrived Saskatoon safe and sound. Having issues with satellite, but finally got to watch the opening ceremonies of London 2012 and now the Toronto/Montreal CFL game. If I can stay awake that is, been up since 3:45 a.m. and drove 6.45 hours today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hi all. Arrived Saskatoon safe and sound. Having issues with satellite, but finally got to watch the opening ceremonies of London 2012 and now the Toronto/Montreal CFL game. If I can stay awake that is, been up since 3:45 a.m. and drove 6.45 hours today.


Evening, Don. Glad you made it to Sask., SK in one piece. Get some sleep. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Just sitting here listening to a lone piper on the edge of the campground playing Amazing Grace on the bagpipes. Nice way to end a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just sitting here listening to a lone piper on the edge of the campground playing Amazing Grace on the bagpipes. Nice way to end a day.


Love that song, Don, especially the way it is played on a bag pipe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all from a rainy (finally) St.John's. I shall make a simple breakfast for us this morning ............... but first, as always, coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc .... I'll join you for that coffee - thanks! Good to read that you finally got some rain, suspect your gardens and all will appreciate it. We were close yesterday, the morning was very cool and the air 'heavy', but it didn't rain. Maybe a little this morning?
Expecting to see the daughter this morning, head to dim sum, and hear all about her week on the new job. 
Have a great day!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc .... I'll join you for that coffee - thanks! Good to read that you finally got some rain, suspect your gardens and all will appreciate it. We were close yesterday, the morning was very cool and the air 'heavy', but it didn't rain. Maybe a little this morning?
> Expecting to see the daughter this morning, head to dim sum, and hear all about her week on the new job.
> Have a great day!


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up.

Yes, we got some rain ......... not enough .......... but any rain this July is a blessing.

Dim sum sounds good ............ enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just doing final prep to leave Saskatoon. Very humid and sticky here, so a shower will be in order before departure. Later from Grenfell, we hope.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone - is coffee still on *yawn* we have been under cloud cover for 2 days with only a sprinkling of rain and boy do we need it


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. We got a bit of much needed rain overnight. Now, it is just cloudy.

Fresh coffee coming right up.


----------



## eMacMan

Hi All. Recently made a rare summer trip through K-country. Finally did the popular hike into Elbow Lake. Quite overcast and a very good test of the cameras anti-shake ability as I was swatting (mosquitoes) and shooting at the same time. 

Pretty steep up hill stretch but still easy to see why normally there are no parking places available at the trail head.

View attachment 24689


----------



## Dr.G.

Great shot, Bob. Where exactly is Elbow Lake located?


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 17C with no wind ............... a perfect setting for 4PM High Tea.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon Marc .... broken cloud and in the low 20's here. Feels quite warm after yesterday's coolness, and this morning's start.

A fine early start to our day ... with daughter and dim sum. Heard all about her past week, and enjoyed some great dim sum offerings. We sure enjoy this particular restaurant, and are still the only non-Asians to be seen there. It was very busy this morning, almost half full when we entered at 9am!! Dim sum breakfast - our kind 0f breakfast!!

Hope you've had a good day so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon Marc .... broken cloud and in the low 20's here. Feels quite warm after yesterday's coolness, and this morning's start.
> 
> A fine early start to our day ... with daughter and dim sum. Heard all about her past week, and enjoyed some great dim sum offerings. We sure enjoy this particular restaurant, and are still the only non-Asians to be seen there. It was very busy this morning, almost half full when we entered at 9am!! Dim sum breakfast - our kind 0f breakfast!!
> 
> Hope you've had a good day so far.


Sounds like you are having a fine day, John. Kudos. Things are quiet here.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like you are having a fine day, John. Kudos. Things are quiet here.


A morning to enjoy - in contrast, another fasting, and heading to a Bio Med Lab again tomorrow, for a second go at blood tests - with this round directed specifically to blood sugar levels. This time, after the inital 'letting', I have to drink a glucose drink and stay there for 2 hours, for additional 'lettings' -- ugh!! Then it's back to the family doctor next week for some analysis of the results. Aging does have its drawbacks!! 

Are there any Chinese restaurants in St. John's offering dim sum? 

My lady and her daughter had been going to one for 14 years when I first joined them. Since then, it and others have closed, and we've had to try several others, with varying success. Our lastest was first found & tried back in March of this year .. and we always keep fingers (and toes) crossed it will stay well, and not close on us!! It appears to be doing well, but we have only been there in the mornings, and have not seen how it's been doing later in the day and evenings, when a regular a-la-carte menu is in effect. We love the food, and the ambiance of this place -- it's alive with friendly chatter (at, and between tables) -- we can't understand most any of the latter, but it's a 'din' we can enjoy!!

The daughter's loving her new position. It's been a great boost to her mental/spiritual and physical well-being. She's getting a new Apple (I believe a new MacBook Pro) next week, for her personal use. Nice to see her being able to switch from MS and Windows.

Hope you enjoyed your tea. We're heading out to the balcony soon, for a glass of wine 

Sorry for 'rattling' on!!
Cheers.
(edit to correct typos, etc.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rattle on all you want, John. 

Yes, there are a few places that do Dim Sum here in St.John's. There is such an influx of grad students and profs from China that it is worth their while to do these traditional sharings of food. Have also been to a yum cha, which is tea tasting. Was invited by a grad student from China who lives next door. I helped him with some English, and got the invite.

Good luck with your blood work.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Rattle on all you want, John.
> 
> Yes, there are a few places that do Dim Sum here in St.John's. There is such an influx of grad students and profs from China that it is worth their while to do these traditional sharings of food. Have also been to a yum cha, which is tea tasting. Was invited by a grad student from China who lives next door. I helped him with some English, and got the invite.
> 
> Good luck with your blood work.


Thanks (for the wishes and information)!! We did two trips during the past while, and the ladies "forced" me to eat a little more of the "fast & snack" stuff that we do when I'm under control of our cooking -- well, that's the story I'm going to relate to my doctor next week, if I'm given a hard time!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks (for the wishes and information)!! We did two trips during the past while, and the ladies "forced" me to eat a little more of the "fast & snack" stuff that we do when I'm under control of our cooking -- well, that's the story I'm going to relate to my doctor next week, if I'm given a hard time!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Yes, it is difficult to eat well on various trips. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the rays of the rising sun ............... or at least the doxies got up to the sunrise and they got me up. So, time to prepare some Sunday Brunch ............... and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Made it to Grenfell without issue only to discover my modem does not work with Mountain Lion. Good thing I carry a bootable clone of Lion since that is what I had to use to get SAP online. Today a video ono quad kite flying that is amazing, rodeo pics from Al Popil and a motorcycle jump off a cliff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Hope you have good driving weather today. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C right now, so I am going to take my coffee outside. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Hope you have good driving weather today. Bon voyage, mon ami.


No driving today MARC, we are staying at Ann's sister's farm for three days. Just enjoy the company and the heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Don. Hopefully, the sunshine will continue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, while you may not be able to use this, it is still of interest to those of us who like golf.

"Robert Garrigus broke the 54-hole scoring record at the Canadian Open that was first set more than a half-century ago by Arnold Palmer.

Now he needs to finish like the King.

Garrigus was at 16-under 194, one shot better than Palmer in 1955 at Weston Golf & Country Club outside Toronto, and matched two years by Dean Wilson at St. George's Golf & Country Club. Palmer went on to win the 1955 Canadian Open for the first of his 62 titles on the PGA Tour."

Garrigus breaks Arnold Palmer's Canadian Open mark


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Don and Marc 

Marc, thanks for the coffee, meet you on the deck  

Don, glad that you got SAP up and running today


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. After 13 hours fasting overnight, and then another 2 hours in the lab, it's over, and I'm glad to be back home!! Looking forward to a decent dinner this eve!!

Lovely day here ... sunny and warm .... good for some balcony time this afternoon.

Hope you're enjoying your Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afternoon everyone. After 13 hours fasting overnight, and then another 2 hours in the lab, it's over, and I'm glad to be back home!! Looking forward to a decent dinner this eve!!
> 
> Lovely day here ... sunny and warm .... good for some balcony time this afternoon.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your Sunday.


Good to hear, John. Hope the results go well for you.

A fine day here as well, 22C and sunny with just a slight breeze and no humidity. Spent most of the afternoon outside gardening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea, but I think that I shall have some lemonade instead. Anyone interested in a cold glass?


----------



## johnp

Sounds good Marc ... thanks, I'll take a glass .. and thanks for the wishes as well! 

We're at about the same temperature as you, bright and clear, rather pretty day. 

Picked up some spinach and bean sprouts after the lab visit, may combine them with other veggies I have on-hand and wok our dinner today -- it's been a long while since I've done this, and it's always fun, and the results tasty. Luckily, have some chicken on-hand as well, so won't have to go out and shop any more. Plus, some leftover rice. Just may be talking myself into it!!

If not, it'll be wraps ... nd they sound a little more appropriate for the day!!

A couple of letters to write this afternoon, otherwise no real plans.

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... thanks, I'll take a glass .. and thanks for the wishes as well!
> 
> We're at about the same temperature as you, bright and clear, rather pretty day.
> 
> Picked up some spinach and bean sprouts after the lab visit, may combine them with other veggies I have on-hand and wok our dinner today -- it's been a long while since I've done this, and it's always fun, and the results tasty. Luckily, have some chicken on-hand as well, so won't have to go out and shop any more. Plus, some leftover rice. Just may be talking myself into it!!
> 
> If not, it'll be wraps ... nd they sound a little more appropriate for the day!!
> 
> A couple of letters to write this afternoon, otherwise no real plans.
> 
> Cheers!!


Sounds like a plan, John. I love to wok veggies and then have them with some rice.


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon everyone, just finished dinner and cleaning the kitchen now to relax for a while


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. I just finished vacuuming and cleaning up the kitchen and bathrooms, so I too can relax. Deborah gets in from Halifax in a couple of hours, and this is my anniversary gift to her, since we can't go out to eat tonight. Still, a clean home .............. and a new home in Lunenburg, makes for a good gift.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Happy anniversary Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Happy anniversary Marc


Merci, Bill. There is no traditional gift for #17, but the modern anniversary gift guide says "furniture". My wife said perfect .............. she will get new furniture for our new home when we move in.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor's daughter just called. She is doing a survey for Summer Science Camp and wanted to know if everyone sees the same colors in a rainbow. I said "no" since I figured that each drop represents one color and the angle at which you see the drop determines the colors you see in the rainbow. I learned this way back when in high school and never forgot it for some reason. She told me that my answer was correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is about time to get ready to go pick up Deborah. Luckily, the airport is only a 10-15 drive from my house. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a light breakfast for us this morning, along with some strong coffee. That should be a proper balance. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc from a sticky Grenfell with the RH at 93%, so today will be uncomfortable. SAP is up with a Just For Laughs bit for you as well as some one liners and some pretty good pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc from a sticky Grenfell with the RH at 93%, so today will be uncomfortable. SAP is up with a Just For Laughs bit for you as well as some one liners and some pretty good pics.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP when we get back from the lawyer's office to sign the papers for the house in Lunenburg. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall make a light breakfast for us this morning, along with some strong coffee. That should be a proper balance. Enjoy.


Morning everyone. Some good strong coffee sounds great Marc .. I'll join you.

Congratulations Marc -- a double one -- for anniversary and new home!! 

With good wishes and cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Some good strong coffee sounds great Marc .. I'll join you.
> 
> Congratulations Marc -- a double one -- for anniversary and new home!!
> 
> With good wishes and cheers!!


Morning, John. Thanks for the kind words. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have another anniversary coming up -- I joined ehMacLand on Aug 4th, 2001 .............. so this Saturday, everything at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den is free.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I have another anniversary coming up -- I joined ehMacLand on Aug 4th, 2001 .............. so this Saturday, everything at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den is free.


Heh, just checked, I joined ehmac on 07 August 2011, so have my 1'st anniversary coming up!! 
Time flies when you're having fun, eh!! 
Congrat's ....


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Heh, just checked, I joined ehmac on 07 August 2011, so have my 1'st anniversary coming up!!
> Time flies when you're having fun, eh!!
> Congrat's ....


Well, John, since you have been a fine customer at the Cafe Chez Marc (your coffee tab alone is now a bit over $13,000), let's say that we have an anniversary day for you as well on Aug. 7th, when everything is on the house???


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is past 4PM, the time for High Tea. Still, I could make a fresh pot if anyone is interested.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, John, since you have been a fine customer at the Cafe Chez Marc (your coffee tab alone is now a bit over $13,000), let's say that we have an anniversary day for you as well on Aug. 7th, when everything is on the house???


Ouch, I thought I was a rather light coffee drinker!! 
Like your idea of "everything on the house" on the 7'th though!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Ouch, I thought I was a rather light coffee drinker!!
> Like your idea of "everything on the house" on the 7'th though!!


Well, maybe as an anniversary gift we could tear up your tab. How does that sound? I am still willing to have a John P. Day on the 7th, regardless of what you decide.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, maybe as an anniversary gift we could tear up your tab. How does that sound? I am still willing to have a John P. Day on the 7th, regardless of what you decide.


Sounds good to me Marc .... but it's your anniversary that should get the attention -- wow, that's a good long time here!!


----------



## javaqueen

guess that I am the newbie around here - not even 6 months yet


----------



## OldeBullDust

Anniversaries galore! - let the celebration begin!

I picked up some Iced buns ( strawberry jam centres), enough for everybody I think.

Any coffee left?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> guess that I am the newbie around here - not even 6 months yet


Maybe so, Kim, but you are still our Java Queen. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Anniversaries galore! - let the celebration begin!
> 
> I picked up some Iced buns ( strawberry jam centres), enough for everybody I think.
> 
> Any coffee left?


Plenty of coffee, Bill. How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe so, Kim, but you are still our Java Queen. Paix, mon amie.


Thanks Marc *blush*


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks Marc *blush*


Well, you like my coffee ............... any your tab is higher than John's coffee bill. Maybe I shall have to write off your tab on your 1st anniversary. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## OldeBullDust

I'm fine Marc, enjoying some of the cool evening air

Take care, good night & sweet dreams of all the new furniture you'll have!


----------



## javaqueen

I am sure that my coffee tab is much, much higher than John's LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> I'm fine Marc, enjoying some of the cool evening air
> 
> Take care, good night & sweet dreams of all the new furniture you'll have!


Merci, Bill. No new furniture for us, however. 

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am sure that my coffee tab is much, much higher than John's LOL


Much higher, Kim. You drink more coffee than John, and a higher grade/blend, thus your tab is just over $32,000. Still, the motto here at The Cafe Chez Marc is "In God we Trust ................ all others pay cash". Still, we could have you play piano at The Cafe, with a little jar for change. A few nights of "tinkling the ivories" for tips would have your tab covered in full.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A slow day today, so I shall have a light breakfast ready for you when you rise to face the new day ............... and lots of coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just checked out that JfL clip from yesterday. A real hoot ............. just the look on their faces was enough to make me laugh out loud.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc ... you look and sound in good spirits thins morning. I'll take some of that coffee, the aroma is wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents. Marc, a new video is up featuring the secret city of London, something I did not know. Also a look at men, women and shoes and the 7 grossest thing in the food you eat.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc ... you look and sound in good spirits thins morning. I'll take some of that coffee, the aroma is wonderful. Thanks.


Morning, John. Yes, we roast and blend only the finest beans, and thus, their aroma is fetching. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Gents. Marc, a new video is up featuring the secret city of London, something I did not know. Also a look at men, women and shoes and the 7 grossest thing in the food you eat.


Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get another cup of coffee.


----------



## johnp

Don .... enjoyed the shoe feature, and the link to the guy at the airport!! Will go back for the video and more later.


----------



## Dr.G.

First the Higgs boson particle and now this ............... amazing what scientists are able to do these days.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/179189_10151049622460270_259117937_n.jpg


----------



## OldeBullDust

The amazing progress in science!

I wonder if this technology could be applied to all candidates for public office?

A side-effect might be a drastic reduction in the number of applicants.

Call it the "Diogenes" effect?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> The amazing progress in science!
> 
> I wonder if this technology could be applied to all candidates for public office?
> 
> A side-effect might be a drastic reduction in the number of applicants.
> 
> Call it the "Diogenes" effect?


:lmao::clap::lmao: A fine point, Bill.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit past 4PM, but tea may still be served under the guise of High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## OldeBullDust

I know a fellow who's Grandmother would take tea out in the Gazebo at 4 every day, and then had a nice long nap.

After many years they discovered that Granny's "Tea" was bottled by Johnny Walker.

Yes Marc, I'll have a tea today, touch of cream, no sugar please
and maybe a small biscuit or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> I know a fellow who's Grandmother would take tea out in the Gazebo at 4 every day, and then had a nice long nap.
> 
> After many years they discovered that Granny's "Tea" was bottled by Johnny Walker.
> 
> Yes Marc, I'll have a tea today, touch of cream, no sugar please
> and maybe a small biscuit or two.


Coming right up, Bill. I too have heard of "Granny's Tea" ............ While we have our tea, I know that Don likes to have a nip or two of Springbank Single Malt Scotch. We keep a bottle just for him.

Springbank Single Malt Scotch Whisky


----------



## OldeBullDust

That Don, he's one lucky fellow!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> That Don, he's one lucky fellow!


Well, I am sure he would not mind you having a dram or two .............. for medicinal purposes, of course. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our first August OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## JCCanuck

I will be having sweet dreams of my new 2012 (demo) Honda Civic Sedan LX which I drove home tonite. But then maybe i'll be having nightmares of my first ding. Oh well cheers and good nite ye all!
PS. Congrats Canadian athletes for getting 4 bronze medals so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> I will be having sweet dreams of my new 2012 (demo) Honda Civic Sedan LX which I drove home tonite. But then maybe i'll be having nightmares of my first ding. Oh well cheers and good nite ye all!
> PS. Congrats Canadian athletes for getting 4 bronze medals so far.


Kudos, Andrew ............... and congrats to all the Canadians participating in the Olympics. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The Royal St.John's Regatta is a go this morning, so everything is closed .............. except Memorial University classes. No problem, however. So, I shall make a royal OtHD Breakfast for us all today. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. 

"Happy Regatta Day" Marc - it'll be a enjoyable day for many I'm sure. I was in St. John's on one Regatta Day - working though - so didn't get to see any of the fun and games. 

Enjoy 'your' day!!
Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> "Happy Regatta Day" Marc - it'll be a enjoyable day for many I'm sure. I was in St. John's on one Regatta Day - working though - so didn't get to see any of the fun and games.
> 
> Enjoy 'your' day!!
> Cheers.


Morning, John. I fear that even after 35 years here in St.John's, I am not much of a "townie". I have been to the Regatta four times in all those years. I like the races but not all the games of chance, the fast food, the crowds, etc. As well, it has never been a day off for me when I was teaching on-campus. Teaching online is different, since I am able to schedule my day as I want to each day.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and John. We moved on to Regina yesterday and will head about half way home today as 800km is a bit more than I like to drive, so North Battleford it will be. Just got SAP up, but not much of interest today it would seem. A bit drab.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is one fence I shall NOT jump over. XX)

"As a child my family's menu consisted of two choices: take it or leave it." - Buddy Hackett


----------



## Dr.G.

Drab????????????? That was a great lake shot, you had two dog pics, lots of humor ................... all that was needed were some doxie pup pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, why the long drives? With an RV, I thought that some of the joy was being able to go wherever and then relax at various spots.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Drab????????????? That was a great lake shot, you had two dog pics, lots of humor ................... all that was needed were some doxie pup pics.


Loved the dog house!! And agree about that fence -- nice looking dog though (from a distance, eh!!).


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, why the long drives? With an RV, I thought that some of the joy was being able to go wherever and then relax at various spots.


Long drives? Four hours is hardly long Marc, leave at 8:00 a.m., a 15 minute stop at two hours, arrive at noon, have lunch, then have all afternoon and evening to explore or relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Loved the dog house!! And agree about that fence -- nice looking dog though (from a distance, eh!!).


Yes, that is quite the house. Our doxies winter outside in two half rum casks, and forage for food each morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Long drives? Four hours is hardly long Marc, leave at 8:00 a.m., a 15 minute stop at two hours, arrive at noon, have lunch, then have all afternoon and evening to explore or relax.


I guess that it not too bad then, Don. I misread the post and saw 800km and thought that this was a long drive. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, the 800 km run is too long for me. The 400 km though, I find just right to enjoy the morning drive and have 10 hours of daytime left to unwind or explore whatever town we are in.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, the 800 km run is too long for me. The 400 km though, I find just right to enjoy the morning drive and have 10 hours of daytime left to unwind or explore whatever town we are in.


Sounds like a good plan. I initially read it as you going 800km, which is a long haul for anyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally getting some sunshine. We are taking the doxies for a walk in 21C temps. A grand day.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all: Just finished mowing the back lawn and I think I must have lost 5 pounds due to the heat. Seems I can only work outside for about an hour before I have to seek cooler temps....sooooooo, sitting here with a very cold Diet Vernors......one of the joys of shopping in Detroit is they sell the diet there.

The big doings around here is the re-enactment of the War of 1812 ( which was Americans who were probably British fighting British who were probably Canadians ). Don, Amherstberg is putting on quite a show, as it is the 200th anniversary and Fort Malden and the rest are all decked out for the occasion. Sadly my wife tells me she learned little of the War of 1812 in her high school history .... I told her where did she think the 1812 Overture came from ..... not even a smile .........sad very sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Way past 4PM High Tea here, but just in time for the folks in ON. Anyone interested???


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Way past 4PM High Tea here, but just in time for the folks in ON. Anyone interested???


Only if it is ICED.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all: Just finished mowing the back lawn and I think I must have lost 5 pounds due to the heat. Seems I can only work outside for about an hour before I have to seek cooler temps....sooooooo, sitting here with a very cold Diet Vernors......one of the joys of shopping in Detroit is they sell the diet there.
> 
> The big doings around here is the re-enactment of the War of 1812 ( which was Americans who were probably British fighting British who were probably Canadians ). Don, Amherstberg is putting on quite a show, as it is the 200th anniversary and Fort Malden and the rest are all decked out for the occasion. Sadly my wife tells me she learned little of the War of 1812 in her high school history .... I told her where did she think the 1812 Overture came from ..... not even a smile .........sad very sad.


Afternoon, Rp. I was out weeding, but in much milder temps than you. Sorry to hear of these high temps.

The War of 1812 here in North America had nothing to do with the 1812 Overture, which is about Napoleon's invasion of Russia.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. It's turned into a rather fine day here as well, sunny and bright, with enough of a breeze to keep the temperature down a touch. Into the low 20's, as we end the noon hour.

Hope you and the doxies had a nice walk Marc. I enjoyed mine this morning, and just came in from a short one with Jean - just a short breather before we both get into our afternoon things.

Marc ... you asked earlier about how I was -- I did my appointment thing with my family doctor yesterday, getting results and some analysis of recent blood tests. I was nervouse going in, but came out quite happy with how it turned out. She was not taken aback by any of the results -- most were within 'normal ranges'. But she wants me to concentrate more on diet and exercise in an attempt to control blood sugar -- my levels were a touch high, but not high enough for her to be concerned at this time. I can deal with that, I was worried she might wish to take more aggressive action. So I'm currently 'researching' what to change and do, etc. I've been there before!!

Hope everyone is enjoying their day. Any special plans or the like for dinners or evenings today? I have chicken, veggies, and cole slaw slated for the dinner menu, followed by a couple of tastes of British tv viewing. With a couple of fans on the go so we can attempt to enjoy them in our very warm apartment!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Only if it is ICED.


Coming right up, mon ami. I have a friend who lives in Windsor and works at Wayne State Univ. in Detroit .................... and he longs for the mild summers here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. It's turned into a rather fine day here as well, sunny and bright, with enough of a breeze to keep the temperature down a touch. Into the low 20's, as we end the noon hour.
> 
> Hope you and the doxies had a nice walk Marc. I enjoyed mine this morning, and just came in from a short one with Jean - just a short breather before we both get into our afternoon things.
> 
> Marc ... you asked earlier about how I was -- I did my appointment thing with my family doctor yesterday, getting results and some analysis of recent blood tests. I was nervouse going in, but came out quite happy with how it turned out. She was not taken aback by any of the results -- most were withing 'normal ranges'. But she wants me to concentrate a little more on diet and exercise in an attempt to control blood sugar -- my levels were a touch high, but not high enough for her to be concerned at this time. I can deal with that, I was worried she might wish to take more aggressive action. So I'm currently 'researching' what to change and do, etc. I've been there before!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day. Any special plans or the like for dinners or evenings today? I have chicken, veggies, and cole slaw slated for the dinner menu, followed by a couple of tastes of British tv viewing. With a couple of fans on the go so we can attempt to enjoy them in our very warm apartment!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Good to hear, John. I actually have to see my doctor tomorrow to get my annual blood work results. 

Your dinner sounds grand. Deborah is doing something with some turkey on the BBQ. Should be interesting.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. I actually have to see my doctor tomorrow to get my annual blood work results.
> 
> Your dinner sounds grand. Deborah is doing something with some turkey on the BBQ. Should be interesting.


Thanks Marc ... good luck with your tests!! And something on the BBQ with turkey sounds good as well. 

Any of that iced tea left? If so, would much-enjoy a glass about now -- thanks!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... good luck with your tests!! And something on the BBQ with turkey sounds good as well.
> 
> Any of that iced tea left? If so, would much-enjoy a glass about now -- thanks!!


Deborah gets these turkey breasts from Costco and then makes a secret marinate for them. They go on the BBQ with her watching over them closely. All I do is make the salad and clean up after we eat .................. clearly I am the winner in this arrangement.

Tea coming right up.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all. Safe and sound in Old Battleford camped beside the fort.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Afternoon all. Safe and sound in Old Battleford camped beside the fort.


Good to hear, Don. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished Deborah's secret turkey breast BBQ, quinoa and bok choy with her secret sauce. Quite the meal. I have finished cleaning up, so now it is time to get to my evening grading. Later ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my evening grading and now it is time for some stargazing. Best to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone. Lovely moon last night, stargazing should have been good. 

SAP is up from Battleford, SK with some tips on bacon, a bottomed out sign and a marvellous marble machine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, it was clear here with little wind, which helps to keep the telescope steady.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have some fruit and home-made bagels ready for you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy. However, first comes coffee.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. It's still too dark out here for me to see what the morning really looks like, but like the cool breeze that's coming in through the windows. Now some coffee to start the day!! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, John. Just made a fresh pot. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Ah, the rest have arisen. Just about to start out for home, a four hour run. Later . . .


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, the rest have arisen. Just about to start out for home, a four hour run. Later . . .


A four hour run???????????????? I thought you were in the RV. Bon chance, mon ami. Next time, try out for the marathon .............. that is only 26 miles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah gets these turkey breasts from Costco and then makes a secret marinate for them. They go on the BBQ with her watching over them closely. All I do is make the salad and clean up after we eat .................. clearly I am the winner in this arrangement.
> 
> Tea coming right up.


Costco has these awesome marinated chicken also, great to BBQ!


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Costco has these awesome marinated chicken also, great to BBQ!


Yes, we have tried those as well, and they are good.

I am going to apologize in advance -- is your name Todd or Andrew???? Mea culpa, but my memory is not what it once was ............... :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Marc- your new house looks fantastic! Congratulations! When can we all come for a party? 

Kacey is doing fine. She has been absurdly busy this past month with work and school, but is now in Bowen Island BC visiting with some floatie friends who, true to their nickname, live on a boat. 

Hope all else are doing well too. Any other news?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Marc- your new house looks fantastic! Congratulations! When can we all come for a party?
> 
> Kacey is doing fine. She has been absurdly busy this past month with work and school, but is now in Bowen Island BC visiting with some floatie friends who, true to their nickname, live on a boat.
> 
> Hope all else are doing well too. Any other news?


Afternoon, Kim. Thanks for the compliment. Yes, you are always welcome to come for a visit .............. just be careful not to step on a doxie. 

Glad to hear Kacey is doing well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM High Tea if anyone is interested.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, mon ami. I have a friend who lives in Windsor and works at Wayne State Univ. in Detroit .................... and he longs for the mild summers here in St.John's.


Marc, we drove through the main campus the other day .... the thing is the size of a city. I was amazed at how large it is.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Not quite 4:00 pm here, but i could be persuaded...

Just returned from shopping at a local Costco, no matter what you want/need, everything is in huge packages. Must remember to bend at the knees and keep my back straight when lifting the container of laundry detergent!

They now have *80 inch* TV's (Samsung I think) only $4,999.00. Would need my trailer to bring it home, - I wonder if I could connect it to my iMac?

Time to put the kettle on...


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we have tried those as well, and they are good.
> 
> I am going to apologize in advance -- is your name Todd or Andrew???? Mea culpa, but my memory is not what it once was ............... :lmao:


Todd, and I haven't forgot you offered me a double helping of breakfast a few posting backs. Think of Hot Toddy


----------



## JCCanuck

OldeBullDust said:


> Not quite 4:00 pm here, but i could be persuaded...
> 
> Just returned from shopping at a local Costco, no matter what you want/need, everything is in huge packages. Must remember to bend at the knees and keep my back straight when lifting the container of laundry detergent!
> 
> They now have *80 inch* TV's (Samsung I think) only $4,999.00. Would need my trailer to bring it home, - I wonder if I could connect it to my iMac?
> 
> Time to put the kettle on...


80"....:love2:


----------



## JCCanuck

Wow! Came back from vacation last week and found out that my supervisor (great friend) and a few other supervisors were laid off or relocated (half and half). My wife's job (non-union) with the government is being threatened by the union going on strike soon. 
Man! Dr. G. one Hot Toddy please!


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> Just returned from shopping at a local Costco, no matter what you want/need, everything is in huge packages. Must remember to bend at the knees and keep my back straight when lifting the container of laundry detergent!
> 
> They now have *80 inch* TV's (Samsung I think) only $4,999.00. Would need my trailer to bring it home .....


Heh Bill, I can relate ... I often feel the same hauling a couple of boxes of wine out of the liquor store!! 

I have an 'old' rear-projection tv -- it's only a 50" screen, but overall, it's huge in size, and weighs 235 lbs!! Thank goodness it's on rollers though, and is rather easy to move about when/if required. And The Brick guys had to take it off their truck, not me!!

Wonder how much that 80" tv weighs -- the new 50" models (lcd, led, and plasma) are sure much-lighter than the old CRT-tube types.


----------



## johnp

JCCanuck said:


> Wow! Came back from vacation last week and found out that my supervisor (great friend) and a few other supervisors were laid off or relocated (half and half). My wife's job (non-union) with the government is being threatened by the union going on strike soon.
> Man! Dr. G. one Hot Toddy please!


Ouch .... that's crappy news Todd. 

Marc .... make that a double for Todd, eh!! Sounds like he could use it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, we drove through the main campus the other day .... the thing is the size of a city. I was amazed at how large it is.


Yes, and he longs to get back to Memorial here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Not quite 4:00 pm here, but i could be persuaded...
> 
> Just returned from shopping at a local Costco, no matter what you want/need, everything is in huge packages. Must remember to bend at the knees and keep my back straight when lifting the container of laundry detergent!
> 
> They now have *80 inch* TV's (Samsung I think) only $4,999.00. Would need my trailer to bring it home, - I wonder if I could connect it to my iMac?
> 
> Time to put the kettle on...


Well, we have tea freshly brewed at whenever it is 4PM where you are each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Todd, and I haven't forgot you offered me a double helping of breakfast a few posting backs. Think of Hot Toddy


Thanks for the update, Todd. I thought it was the knees, but my wife tells me that the mind is the first to go when one ages.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Wow! Came back from vacation last week and found out that my supervisor (great friend) and a few other supervisors were laid off or relocated (half and half). My wife's job (non-union) with the government is being threatened by the union going on strike soon.
> Man! Dr. G. one Hot Toddy please!


One coming up ................ maybe two if you want to go that far.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Ouch .... that's crappy news Todd.
> 
> Marc .... make that a double for Todd, eh!! Sounds like he could use it!!


John, I offered, but it is up to him to accept. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Forrest is a "hot dog" on wheels

A touching doxie story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare a fine TGIF Breakfast for us all ................. but first, coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we are back home safe and sound. An amazing 2,000 km trip in that the countryside is so green and lush from all the rain in both SK. and AB. The crops are looking better than I have seen them in a decade and if we get some August heat, there will be a bumper harvest.

Today on SAP a JFL prink just for you Marc, a close call for some lucky folks in our mini clip and a puppy who want some water in his pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Welcome home. I recall the canola fields of yellow in SK as we drove from Calgary to Regina one July. I shall check out SAP once I get a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we are back home safe and sound. An amazing 2,000 km trip in that the countryside is so green and lush from all the rain in both SK. and AB. The crops are looking better than I have seen them in a decade and if we get some August heat, there will be a bumper harvest.
> 
> Today on SAP a JFL prink just for you Marc, a close call for some lucky folks in our mini clip and a puppy who want some water in his pool.


A cute prank, Don .................... and an even cuter pup. :clap:


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Good to read you made it back 'safe & sound' Don. And good to hear the western field crops are so fine this year.

How's the coffee Marc? Hot and black will do the trick for me this morning - thanks!!
Cheers.


----------



## eMacMan

First Taber Corn has arrived right on time at the beginning of August. Nice change of pace from the past two years when it was 3-4 weeks late. 

Meals for the next couple of days are already planned out but I am really looking forward to that first delicious cob.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Good to read you made it back 'safe & sound' Don. And good to hear the western field crops are so fine this year.
> 
> How's the coffee Marc? Hot and black will do the trick for me this morning - thanks!!
> Cheers.


Afternoon, John. Hot and black for you ............. a cold shower for me. It is 22C with a 30C humidex reading at just past noon.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> First Taber Corn has arrived right on time at the beginning of August. Nice change of pace from the past two years when it was 3-4 weeks late.
> 
> Meals for the next couple of days are already planned out but I am really looking forward to that first delicious cob.:clap:


I too, will be on the lookout for a roadside vendor today Bob. Yummy stuff!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> First Taber Corn has arrived right on time at the beginning of August. Nice change of pace from the past two years when it was 3-4 weeks late.
> 
> Meals for the next couple of days are already planned out but I am really looking forward to that first delicious cob.:clap:


Love Taber corn, Bob. Had it a few times when I was in AB in the summer time.


----------



## javaqueen

good day Marc, Don, John et al

John I also take my coffee hot and black  and love it
Marc, I can drink hot coffee anytime of the day and in any weather but that is why I am Java Queen


----------



## johnp

Hi Kim ...... I learned to drink coffee black (and without sweetner) when I worked at sea in the 60's. I figured if I could drink the cook's quite awful coffee that way, I would truly appreciate good coffee when back home!! It worked, and I've always enjoyed my coffee that way since. Like tea(s) that way as well. 

Hope the day is treating you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good day Marc, Don, John et al
> 
> John I also take my coffee hot and black  and love it
> Marc, I can drink hot coffee anytime of the day and in any weather but that is why I am Java Queen


Well, if you want something hot, it will be served to you .............. but today, I am sticking with anything cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Kim ...... I learned to drink coffee black (and without sweetner) when I worked at sea in the 60's. I figured if I could drink the cook's quite awful coffee that way, I would truly appreciate good coffee when back home!! It worked, and I've always enjoyed my coffee that way since. Like tea(s) that way as well.
> 
> Hope the day is treating you well.


John, I too appreciate fine tea and coffee. Coffee is a must for me in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

About time for 4PM High Tea, but since it is 31C with the humidex, I shall be driking iced tea. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

I'd prefer a hot highly caffeinated beverage today please and thanks. Lots to do, but it is a gray chilly day.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> I'd prefer a hot highly caffeinated beverage today please and thanks. Lots to do, but it is a gray chilly day.


Afternoon, Kim. Coming right up. This is a very strange day here in St.John's, with a high humidex reading and clouds that look like we could have a thunder strom, which is very rare for us. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days now that your "little bird" is back home?


----------



## Sonal

Hi everyone.

Hot tea for me. I'm surrounded by so much A/C that I have goosebumps. (Evidently, I am the only person who thinks it is too cold in here.)


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Just came in from a short walkabout in the neighbourhood. It's warm, and feels like it will definitely get near the 30C mark this afternoon. A hot apartment for us this eve, but we'll get the fans going to help a little. And will eat lightly, I have the makings for sausage 'burgers', so won't have to be cooking in the kitchen very long.
Kim .... this bright and warm weather here should be moving your way, and move out that gray/chilly stuff you have on the go at present. 
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Hot tea for me. I'm surrounded by so much A/C that I have goosebumps. (Evidently, I am the only person who thinks it is too cold in here.)


Afternoon, Sonal. A hot Sonal Special coming right up.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Just came in from a short walkabout in the neighbourhood. It's warm, and feels like it will definitely get near the 30C mark this afternoon. A hot apartment for us this eve, but we'll get the fans going to help a little. And will eat lightly, I have the makings for sausage 'burgers', so won't have to be cooking in the kitchen very long.
> Kim .... this bright and warm weather here should be moving your way, and move out that gray/chilly stuff you have on the go at present.
> Cheers!!


Afternoon, John. We are at 31C with the humidex and even the doxies don't want to go for a walk. Luckily, they can go down to the basement where it is dry and cool.

We had turkey/chicken sausages last night, and tonight it is shrimp.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A few weeks back I posted a pic of the first two Beefsteak tomatoes on my two plants. A fine growing season has produced some great results. that's my thumb in the upper right of the lower shot to give you an idea of their size. Can hardly wait to slice up one of these babies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice toms, Don ................. nice thumb.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Nice toms, Don .......


Don ... they look good. Your pictures have me looking forward to some local green tomatoes - hope some markets will have them. With fried green tomatoes, I may even spring for a little bacon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don ... they look good. Your pictures have me looking forward to some local green tomatoes - hope some markets will have them. With fried green tomatoes, I may even spring for a little bacon!!


Let them ripen and we shall have BLTs........................ I have peas, lettuce and toms growing in my garden, so I shall supply the L.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I was outside with my telescope looking at the nearly full moon in the south eastern sky. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quick breakfast this morning. I am going to help Deborah show some of our doxies at a dog show today. We are showing Daisy as a senior, Maggie as a puppy and Gus will be in his first show. Should be interesting.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck with the doxies today. A nice day here is in store and an old co-worker from Calgary is dropping by this afternoon to play some remember when. SAP is up with 100 of the funniest video clips ever, how to use red leaf lettuce and "Why do they call it "getting your dog fixed" if afterwards it doesn't work anymore?"


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, Don, et al. Good luck at the dog show Marc. 

And, "HAPPY AUGUST 4" Marc ..... I believe it's your anniversary in ehMacland. Wow, that date in 2001 was some 70,000+ posts ago!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good luck with the doxies today. A nice day here is in store and an old co-worker from Calgary is dropping by this afternoon to play some remember when. SAP is up with 100 of the funniest video clips ever, how to use red leaf lettuce and "Why do they call it "getting your dog fixed" if afterwards it doesn't work anymore?"


Thanks, Don. Final grooming going on just now, and then it's off to the show. Later ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc, Don, et al. Good luck at the dog show Marc.
> 
> And, "HAPPY AUGUST 4" Marc ..... I believe it's your anniversary in ehMacland. Wow, that date in 2001 was some 70,000+ posts ago!!


Yes, John, it was 11 years ago today that I ventured forth into ehMacLand ............ and I haven't looked back yet.

So, how are you today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, John, it was 11 years ago today that I ventured forth into ehMacLand ............ and I haven't looked back yet.
> 
> So, how are you today?


Doing just fine Marc, and looking forward to a nice morning, out and about with my lady and daughter, dim sum, and chatter. Warm day predicted, so we'll just relax the afternoon away.
Enjoy your day, with the dog show, et al.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Doing just fine Marc, and looking forward to a nice morning, out and about with my lady and daughter, dim sum, and chatter. Warm day predicted, so we'll just relax the afternoon away.
> Enjoy your day, with the dog show, et al.
> Cheers!


Merci, mon ami. We show starting at noon.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Hope the day has been treating everyone well.

We were out this morning, and did our Saturday dim sum thing with daughter -- a chance to catch up on what's been happening, and share some good food. Always a fun & filling time!!

Wow, summer finally got to these parts!! Should hit (if it has not already?) 30C, and supposedly again tomorrow, or possibly even higher. Very warm for this part of BC. Heading out for a break on the balcony now, while it's still shaded -- it will not be for too much longer, and will be in full sunshine and 'sizzling'. Like the latter when on a beach, under a palm tree, but in an apartment, and in the city, it's a touch warm.

Happy "long weekend" ....


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. Hope the day has been treating everyone well.
> 
> We were out this morning, and did our Saturday dim sum thing with daughter -- a chance to catch up on what's been happening, and share some good food. Always a fun & filling time!!
> 
> Wow, summer finally got to these parts!! Should hit (if it has not already?) 30C, and supposedly again tomorrow, or possibly even higher. Very warm for this part of BC. Heading out for a break on the balcony now, while it's still shaded -- it will not be for too much longer, and will be in full sunshine and 'sizzling'. Like the latter when on a beach, under a palm tree, but in an apartment, and in the city, it's a touch warm.
> 
> Happy "long weekend" ....


Evening, John. Summer hit us hard today with temps in the lower 30s before the humidex reading. With the humidex, unofficially, it was 40C, making today the hottest day in St.John's since they started to keep records back in the early 1880s.

Back from the dog show. Daisy got a 3rd in the seniors event, Gus got a group 4th in the hound group (this was his first show) and Maggie got a group 4th as well in the second show of the day. So, all in all, it was a successful day.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. Summer hit us hard today with temps in the lower 30s before the humidex reading. With the humidex, unofficially, it was 40C, making today the hottest day in St.John's since they started to keep records back in the early 1880s.
> 
> Back from the dog show. Daisy got a 3rd in the seniors event, Gus got a group 4th in the hound group (this was his first show) and Maggie got a group 4th as well in the second show of the day. So, all in all, it was a successful day.


Thanks, I was waiting for the dog show update -- good for the dogs (and of course, you two as well)!! Sounds like a fine day was had by all.
Wow, you're sure having some summer back there this year!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks, I was waiting for the dog show update -- good for the dogs (and of course, you two as well)!! Sounds like a fine day was had by all.
> Wow, you're sure having some summer back there this year!!


No long weekend here ............. not sure why the stock markets are closed tomorrow.

Still 30C with the humidex. Deborah did a special marinate for some chicken which we had with a salad ................... all done on the BBQ and eaten outside. Far too warm for eating inside. Once every five years or so there is a day when we wished we had AC or a pool. Today was one of those days. Drinking wine by candlelight after dinner our on our back deck had to surfice.


----------



## johnp

Sounds great Marc .... especially the wine by candelight after dinner out on the back porch part!! Very romantic!!

Re: the "long" weekend ... the first Monday of August is a 'contrived' holiday in many Provinces. There was no holiday in August, so they made one!! It's called "BC Day" out here. But like most holidays these days, most retail stores will be open for business, and many workers will not get a holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds great Marc .... especially the wine by candelight after dinner out on the back porch part!! Very romantic!!
> 
> Re: the "long" weekend ... the first Monday of August is a 'contrived' holiday in many Provinces. There was no holiday in August, so they made one!! It's called "BC Day" out here. But like most holidays these days, most retail stores will be open for business, and many workers will not get a holiday.


Well, no holiday here on Monday. Another dog show tomorrow. We will show both dogs in the morning show, and I shall show Gus in the afternoon. Deborah has a meeting with Alan Hawco (of Republic of Doyle fame, Mohan) tomorrow. He is taking her out to dinner after their Stella Burry Community Services public services promo shoots at his studio in the afternoon. His significant other is also a red head ............ maybe there is something to be said about women with natural red hair???? Still, it is a great boost to have his production company do these promos for SBCS for free, with him staring in each of the three spots.

Still 23C with a 30C humidex reading and no wind. Very strange. Someone said that her grandfather wrote about this sort of weather in St.John's on the eve of WWI, back in August, 1914.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about pre-show jitters .................. took this pic of the three doxies who were about to go to the show .................. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished up my evening grading, and now it is time to pull the pin. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is ready when you are up and about this fine morning. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc. Sounds like a nice morning out your way. Clear and warm here, temperature stayed 'up' overnight, dropping down to the low-mid-20's, our warmest night of the summer so far. A coffee would be fine, even in this much too warm apartment!! Thanks!!


----------



## SINC

Morning gents on the middle day of our long weekend. Slept late this morning but managed to get SAP up for the day. Take a spin in a 1931 model A Ford in our video, a swimming pool bull's eye and Audrey Hepburn with Grace Kelly.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc. Sounds like a nice morning out your way. Clear and warm here, temperature stayed 'up' overnight, dropping down to the low-mid-20's, our warmest night of the summer so far. A coffee would be fine, even in this much too warm apartment!! Thanks!!


Morning, John. It was the hottest day on record yesterday here in St.John's, so our windows were open all night. Now, at 19C it is comfortable inside or outside.

Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents on the middle day of our long weekend. Slept late this morning but managed to get SAP up for the day. Take a spin in a 1931 model A Ford in our video, a swimming pool bull's eye and Audrey Hepburn with Grace Kelly.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP when I come back from the dog show. Gus and Maggie go head to head in today's two shows ................. may the best doxie win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to the show now. Wish us luck. Think "blue" as in blue ribbons ................ We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all.............enjoying my coffee and just finished reading SAP - thanks Don loved the picture of Audrey Hepburn and Grace Kelly they are both so beautiful and elegant


----------



## tilt

Congrats on the earlier show and good luck with today's show Marc!

Overslept this morning - got out of ned at 9:30 a.m., but that's OK because I have absolutely nothing to do today, just veg out. Considering yesterday was a muggy scorcher and today promises to be the same, I think it is just as well!

My wife has been away in India for the last three weeks and is back in a couple more weeks, so I am generally getting bored here all by myself. Cooking just for myself is such a bore, but I do get to experiment with stuff I have not tried so far, such as Jicama, making fries out of Turnips, etc.

Cheers


----------



## johnp

Later morning/afternoon all. Hoping to see some 'blue' here later Marc -- good luck!!

Mohan .... we like jicama, first tried it down in Puerto Vallarta a few years ago, and the Asian markets here all carry it .. I slice it into "fries', hit it with a little lemon or lime juice, and sprinkle some cayenne on it. Enjoy it as appetizer, or just something cool & light with a brew or wine. Turnip fries I have not tried, but I'll bet my lady wishes I would, she likes turnips.

Hope the day treats you all well.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Congrats on the earlier show and good luck with today's show Marc!
> 
> Overslept this morning - got out of ned at 9:30 a.m., but that's OK because I have absolutely nothing to do today, just veg out. Considering yesterday was a muggy scorcher and today promises to be the same, I think it is just as well!
> 
> My wife has been away in India for the last three weeks and is back in a couple more weeks, so I am generally getting bored here all by myself. Cooking just for myself is such a bore, but I do get to experiment with stuff I have not tried so far, such as Jicama, making fries out of Turnips, etc.
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. Maybe I should send you a few of the doxies. They are up between 5-6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Later morning/afternoon all. Hoping to see some 'blue' here later Marc -- good luck!!
> 
> Mohan .... we like jicama, first tried it down in Puerto Vallarta a few years ago, and the Asian markets here all carry it .. I slice it into "fries', hit it with a little lemon or lime juice, and sprinkle some cayenne on it. Enjoy it as appetizer, or just something cool & light with a brew or wine. Turnip fries I have not tried, but I'll bet my lady wishes I would, she likes turnips.
> 
> Hope the day treats you all well.


Well, pale blue for Maggie, who won Best Puppy in the hound group. However, the best showing was by a dog we co-own with someone here in St.John's (Hugo lives with them and is shown by them, but co-owned with us since we bred him in our second litter). He won a blue ribbon for best of the Hound Group, and then won the red/white/blue ribbon for best of opposite sex, since the Akita won Best of Show, but was a female. This is sort of a close second place finishing ribbon. We were all thrilled by this result.

Sadly, poor Gus did not win anything today, being beaten out of anything by both Hugo and Maggie. Such is Life.


----------



## johnp

Thanks for the update re: the dog show Marc .... congrat's to Maggie, and Hugo!! Hope Gus is not too down .. with his good looks (as evidenced here, via the photos you've posted), he's a winner in our books!! 
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for the update re: the dog show Marc .... congrat's to Maggie, and Hugo!! Hope Gus is not too down .. with his good looks (as evidenced here, via the photos you've posted), he's a winner in our books!!
> Cheers!!


Thanks, John. Gus is the sort of dog who always seems happy with a wagging tail. Coming from a kennel where he was one of 40 dogs, spent his whole life in a pen or a crate, and never had much human contact, he has the right to be happy here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a simple breakfast for us all this morning, especially in that we are a simple people ............ uncomplicated by the "whips and scorns" that go back and forth in other postings. However, first comes the coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc ... hope the day finds you and yours well, and in good spirits. A coffee to start the day sounds just perfect - thanks! Woke from another very warm night here, but thankfully, slept a little better this time. Preparing for another warm day.
Cheers.


----------



## javaqueen

mmmm coffee - needed today to give me the energy to get everything done that I want to get done today  
making a new dress for myself this time Marc - a vintage vogue  suits my personality to a T I'll show pictures later, once it is done
also hubby is installing a fence at the side of the house so I will be making sure that he and the son-in-law stay hydrated 

have a great day everyone


----------



## SINC

Morning all, another hot day in store for us here to at 29° without the humidex. Today's issue os SAP has a just for Marc version of Fresh Lemonade courtesy of the JFL gang, a dog poop sign and what happened at Costco recently.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc ... hope the day finds you and yours well, and in good spirits. A coffee to start the day sounds just perfect - thanks! Woke from another very warm night here, but thankfully, slept a little better this time. Preparing for another warm day.
> Cheers.


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. Hot here as well, with 22C temps and 27C humidex reading, which is hot for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> mmmm coffee - needed today to give me the energy to get everything done that I want to get done today
> making a new dress for myself this time Marc - a vintage vogue  suits my personality to a T I'll show pictures later, once it is done
> also hubby is installing a fence at the side of the house so I will be making sure that he and the son-in-law stay hydrated
> 
> have a great day everyone


Morning, Kim. Good luck with the dress. While I can't build a fence, I do have to venture outside and do some weeding and watering of the plants. Enjoy the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, another hot day in store for us here to at 29° without the humidex. Today's issue os SAP has a just for Marc version of Fresh Lemonade courtesy of the JFL gang, a dog poop sign and what happened at Costco recently.


Morning, Don. Loved that JFL lemonade clip. XX):lmao:

I acutally agree with the dog poop sign, but it might have been worded a bit more positively, I agree.

FYI, I am now show as being in St.John's, NL ................. and with the right spelling of St. John's. However, St.Albert is still Saint Albert.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was out on my back deck scraping off paint for next year's paint job. What a chore in 32C temps (with the humidex) and full sunshine. I opened up the umbrella and am now under it with a cold beer and my iPad2.


----------



## SINC

I shall join you in a cold beer soon when BC meets the Argos this afternoon, although I will have the A/C on in the motor home for comfort as it will be in the mid 30s here too with the humidex.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I shall join you in a cold beer soon when BC meets the Argos this afternoon, although I will have the A/C on in the motor home for comfort as it will be in the mid 30s here too with the humidex.


Sounds good, Don. We don't need AC here since with all the windows open there is a strong breeze flowing through the house for the doxies, and I am outside out of the sun. 31C with the humidex at 4PM .............. way too hot for hot tea, but ice tea would be fine for those who don't want a beer. Or, in the spirit of the London Olympics, we could have Gin and Tonics. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. I just came in from a short hop over to the Mall, immediatley poured a cold one after I got in the door!! 

Warm and more sultry here today -- we currently have a light overcast of clouds, so more filtered sun than the past few days. Temperature is in the high 20's, and expected to stay up there for the day. Another 3-fan evening ahead I suspect!!

Fixed a cold dinner yesterday -- sockeye salmon (from a can) sandwiches (w/pumpernickel bread), w/green onions and green bok choy, and a tossed fruit salad w/fresh new season BC peaches, and plums. A fish fillet for her, and pork tenderloin for me this eve, w/couscous, and a similar fruit salad (with a couple more additions this time - banana, and another type of plum). 

Some balcony time soon, with a couple of cool ones -- before the sun comes around and forces us inside!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. I just came in from a short hop over to the Mall, immediatley poured a cold one after I got in the door!!
> 
> Warm and more sultry here today -- we currently have a light overcast of clouds, so more filtered sun than the past few days. Temperature is in the high 20's, and expected to stay up there for the day. Another 3-fan evening ahead I suspect!!
> 
> Fixed a cold dinner yesterday -- sockeye salmon (from a can) sandwiches (w/pumpernickel bread), w/green onions and green bok choy, and a tossed fruit salad w/fresh new season BC peaches, and plums. A fish fillet for her, and pork tenderloin for me this eve, w/couscous, and a similar fruit salad (with a couple more additions this time - banana, and another type of plum).
> 
> Some balcony time soon, with a couple of cool ones -- before the sun comes around and forces us inside!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Sounds like a plan, John. Too bad I can't join you ............. or you can't join me. There is a nice warm breeze blowing about this evening, and things have cooled off somewhat.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a plan, John. Too bad I can't join you ............. or you can't join me. There is a nice warm breeze blowing about this evening, and things have cooled off somewhat.


A little relief for your evening ... sounds good Marc. it's pushing to 2pm here and quite sticky with this heat and the cloud cover.
We're heading out to the balcony now -- it's still shaded, and should feel a bit better than it currently does inside, especially in this small room where our computers are located.
Enjoy your evening!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A little relief for your evening ... sounds good Marc. it's pushing to 2pm here and quite sticky with this heat and the cloud cover.
> We're heading out to the balcony now -- it's still shaded, and should feel a bit better than it currently does inside, especially in this small room where our computers are located.
> Enjoy your evening!!


Thanks, John. Currently 21C with no humidex readings, so a nice warm evening.


----------



## SINC

I was out in the full sunlight and heat tying up some of our tomato plants as they are so heavy with tomatoes it's getting silly.










Our cherry tomatoes, above and below will be ready very soon.










And the Beefsteaks are growing like crazy. That big boy on top below is already 7.75 inches across.



















And my favourite afternoon shady spot now beckons.


----------



## johnp

Don ... I like your "afternoon shady spot" ... and the chairs have a right-handed glass holder - perfect!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great tom pics, Don. What are they by name (e.g., Sunny Boy Beefsteak, Cabot planter, et al)?


----------



## SINC

Marc the Beefsteak are just that, simply Beefsteak. The cherry tomatoes all all Tiny Tim.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc the Beefsteak are just that, simply Beefsteak. The cherry tomatoes all all Tiny Tim.


Thanks for the info, Don. I am growing some cherry toms as well, just a different kind. I thought you would go with Big Beef Beefsteak or Bucking Bronco Beefsteak toms .................. they are popular in Calgary, or so I am told.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to take the doxies, a couple at a time, for a walk in Churchill Park. So, best to call it a night. Speak with you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the info, Don. I am growing some cherry toms as well, just a different kind. I thought you would go with Big Beef Beefsteak or Bucking Bronco Beefsteak toms .................. they are popular in Calgary, or so I am told.


These are the best Marc, not from Alberta, just good old Saskatchewan Beefsteak plants obtained from a grower in Biggar, Sask.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I guess the grow Beefsteak toms bigger in Biggar, SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit warm to do much cooking this morning (it's already 21C), so I shall leave out some bagels, muffins, fruit and cheese for you to choose from. However, as always, first comes the coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

With Saturday's record-setting temps of 40C with the humidex, a few got out of the city and enjoyed surfing in New Melbourne, NL, just outside of St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see no one else is up yet. Today on SAP, rub a dub dub, three pigs in a tub, a video of the rescue of three bear cubs from a dumpster and a drop kicking elephant.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. A little slow at the switch this morning, after another warm night. Enjoyed the video of the cub rescue Don, and the john door signs are priceless!! How's the coffee Marc ... I had better have one and see if it helps spring me into some action here!! Thanks!
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I see no one else is up yet. Today on SAP, rub a dub dub, three pigs in a tub, a video of the rescue of three bear cubs from a dumpster and a drop kicking elephant.


Morning, Don. I was out gardening before the heat of the day kicked in. It is now 24C with a 31C humidex reading, so indoors for me now. Will get something cold and check out SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. A little slow at the switch this morning, after another warm night. Enjoyed the video of the cub rescue Don, and the john door signs are priceless!! How's the coffee Marc ... I had better have one and see if it helps spring me into some action here!! Thanks!
> Cheers!


Morning, John. Yes, coffee is the elixir of life in the mornings.


----------



## SINC

Morning John, one would have to be sober to choose the right door!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Nice looking tomato crop Don. I'm off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. We're having an Open House this weekend to aid in the sale of our home, so we've been busy getting the home in show condition. Why is it more work to sell than buy?????????????

Seems everywhere is having hot spells....will be 91 here today.

Marc, I've been thinking about supply teaching and was wondering about building a unit on prejudice in the class room, any thoughts? I was thinking of using To Kill A Mockingbird ( both film and discussion) Thoughts?

Marc, I went back and saw your new home, it is quite lovely.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Nice looking tomato crop Don. I'm off to check out SAP soon.


Afternoon, Kim. Welcome back. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. We're having an Open House this weekend to aid in the sale of our home, so we've been busy getting the home in show condition. Why is it more work to sell than buy?????????????
> 
> Seems everywhere is having hot spells....will be 91 here today.
> 
> Marc, I've been thinking about supply teaching and was wondering about building a unit on prejudice in the class room, any thoughts? I was thinking of using To Kill A Mockingbird ( both film and discussion) Thoughts?
> 
> Marc, I went back and saw your new home, it is quite lovely.


Afternoon, Rp. We are going to have to start thinking about that in a year or so. We hope to avoid a broker and not pay 5% commission. Why pay $30,000+ for less than a weeks work?

That TKaMB idea is a great one, and I have some ideas .............. but I am too hot right now to think of them.

It is 36C with the humidex and no wind. Thus, a hot and humid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM High Tea will be replaced by 4PM Brewskies, 4PM Gin and Tonics, or 4PM Ice Tea. Too hot for anything else.


----------



## SINC

I'm afraid I will have to rush those brewskies ahead to 2:00 here when The Local opens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we would deliver to your home ...................... just don't let the doxies have a sip.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. We've had some cloud cover off & on this morning, with marine air helping to moderate the temperature. But it's still warm, in the upper-20's, and a touch more humid than it's been. 

Marc I would much-enjoy a gin & tonic ... will take it out on the balcony, where it's still shaded and cooler than here in the den!! Gracias!!

Don ... agree, one 'would' have to be sober to properly deal with those john doors!!  Thye're sure 'neat' though!!

Cheers all!!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Welcome back. How is Life treating you these days?


Thanks Marc, 

I'm feeling better today, but I've been battling a vicious summer flu the last few days. I haven't been KO'ed like this for at least two years. Eeesh.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc,
> 
> I'm feeling better today, but I've been battling a vicious summer flu the last few days. I haven't been KO'ed like this for at least two years. Eeesh.


Kim .... I know you enjoy making soups (from another thread), but making and enjoying them within this warm summer weather can be rather difficult. Have you been able to access any soups and/or broths you've made before and have had stored away in a freezer?
Good wishes for you to get back into the regular swim, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. We've had some cloud cover off & on this morning, with marine air helping to moderate the temperature. But it's still warm, in the upper-20's, and a touch more humid than it's been.
> 
> Marc I would much-enjoy a gin & tonic ... will take it out on the balcony, where it's still shaded and cooler than here in the den!! Gracias!!
> 
> Don ... agree, one 'would' have to be sober to properly deal with those john doors!!  Thye're sure 'neat' though!!
> 
> Cheers all!!


Evening, John. One G&T coming right up. Might join you in one. Just got back from a belated anniversary dinner with Deborah. She was at a dog show during our actual anniversay.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc,
> 
> I'm feeling better today, but I've been battling a vicious summer flu the last few days. I haven't been KO'ed like this for at least two years. Eeesh.


Sorry to hear this, Kim. One would think that the flu is a winter illness, but I guess you know how you feel. I wish you a speedy recovery. Might a hot toddy help???


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. It is too hot to be inside. At 10PM it is 24C with a 32C humidex reading. This is about the hottest it has been this late at night in all my 35 years here in St.John's. This is feeling like the days and nights I was in Georgia .................. in late June/early July. So, I shall see you all for a simple and cool OtHD Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare a simple and cool OtHD Breakfast for us today. Enjoy. Anyone for coffee?


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc .. I'll join you for coffee - thanks! We had quite a thunder & lightning display last evening - loud and bright, but dry (or at least until I went to bed). A nice breeze with it, which helped for sleeping.
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning guys, another hot, sticky day in store for us again today. SAP today features a nifty beer holder plate, a video of swarming birds and a yarn called 'the drivers license'.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc .. I'll join you for coffee - thanks! We had quite a thunder & lightning display last evening - loud and bright, but dry (or at least until I went to bed). A nice breeze with it, which helped for sleeping.
> Cheers!


Afternoon, John. Thunder is something that might happen once every few years here in St.John's, and true lightening that lights up the sky might happen once a decade. I like both.

Another hot and humid day here with 27C temps and a 36C humidex reading at noon. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning guys, another hot, sticky day in store for us again today. SAP today features a nifty beer holder plate, a video of swarming birds and a yarn called 'the drivers license'.


Afternoon, Don. Yes, that was a "nifty" beer/plate holder. Saw that video of starlings before, but it is still amazing. The Moiré Circles gave me a headache. XX)


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 


johnp said:


> Kim .... I know you enjoy making soups (from another thread), but making and enjoying them within this warm summer weather can be rather difficult. Have you been able to access any soups and/or broths you've made before and have had stored away in a freezer?
> Good wishes for you to get back into the regular swim, eh!!


Thanks John,

Yes, I've had friends and family bringing me soup. My good friend who is Chinese thinks I am zany for my lifelong habit of eating wor won ton when I am sick, but will bring it to me anyway. Yesterday was no exception. She surprised me by showing up at my door with containers of soup. Mostly homemade, except she traveled down to Calgary's Chinatown area to get the handmade seafood wontons. Then she traveled to my place to leave it on the doorstep and then go back to her home on the opposite side of the city - all on foot or via public transit, as she doesn't drive. 

The really poignant thing about this act of kindness is that because she has been very ill this last year, it is usually me who is looking after her. Now, even though it must have taxed her greatly, she is so pleased to have had the opportunity to look after me. I think she even shared some of her very rare and expensive imported herbal medicine in the soup she made me. 

Friends like that are treasures.



Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Kim. One would think that the flu is a winter illness, but I guess you know how you feel. I wish you a speedy recovery. Might a hot toddy help???


Thanks Marc. Yes, I would have thought that flu was a winter season thing as well, but apparently this isn't a strict rule. I felt like I had been hit by a bus. 

I keep up to date with flu shots too because I am also a senior care giver, but I guess this one wasn't covered.


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> ...
> Good wishes for you to get back into the regular swim, eh!!


P.S. I would have rather had ich.


----------



## johnp

Morning Kim .... good luck and speedy recovery with the soup, sounds like it's a winner -- and that's some wonderful friend you have!! Heh, you don't want ich, it would blemish your lovely complexion!!


----------



## eMacMan

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Thanks John,
> 
> Yes, I've had friends and family bringing me soup. My good friend who is Chinese thinks I am zany for my lifelong habit of eating wor won ton when I am sick, but will bring it to me anyway. Yesterday was no exception. She surprised me by showing up at my door with containers of soup. Mostly homemade, except she traveled down to Calgary's Chinatown area to get the handmade seafood wontons. Then she traveled to my place to leave it on the doorstep and then go back to her home on the opposite side of the city - all on foot or via public transit, as she doesn't drive.
> 
> The really poignant thing about this act of kindness is that because she has been very ill this last year, it is usually me who is looking after her. Now, even though it must have taxed her greatly, she is so pleased to have had the opportunity to look after me. I think she even shared some of her very rare and expensive imported herbal medicine in the soup she made me.
> 
> Friends like that are treasures.
> 
> 
> Thanks Marc. Yes, I would have thought that flu was a winter season thing as well, but apparently this isn't a strict rule. I felt like I had been hit by a bus.
> 
> I keep up to date with flu shots too because I am also a senior care giver, but I guess this one wasn't covered.


 Add up the net worth of the entire House of Parliament, US House of Representatives and the US Senate and you would still fall way short of the value of that friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Hope your flu turns the tide soon. That sort of illness can really lay someone low. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea, but let's stick to cold products right now ............ be it ice tea, beer, G&Ts, etc.


----------



## SINC

I'm in. A cold light beer with a wee shot of Clamato juice is doing it for me right now! Perhaps a shandy next?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Not quite 4:00 here, but I see no good reason to put off Tea Time.

Just came in, 27.5° out there, humidity at 57% - I don't do too well in hot weather, so I'm back in my office in the basement with the cats.

Having a cool Creemore lager

Anyone care for a pretzel? they're still crisp.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. A cool'ish break here today, after our storm last evening. It's been overcast, breezy, with a temperature still in the teens. High in the 20's still forecasted. At 12:40pm, the sky is still basically overcast, but it's starting to brighten, so expect the temperature to warm up considerably this afteroon.
Having a little red in the glass at present, while I tend to some pre-dinner prep's in the kitchen. Nothing fancy today -- leftover rice, enhanced and stir-fried with some veggies, including some kidney beans (have the beans boiling away at present), sausages, and fresh fruit salad on the side.
Have a great afteroon and evening!!


----------



## SINC

Yikes! I forgot I had four cans of Kilkenny draught in the fridge. I may have to have one of those babies too! 

After all, they might get lonesome.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Yikes! I forgot I had four cans of Kilkenny draught in the fridge. I may have to have one of those babies too!
> 
> After all, they might get lonesome.


Don .... don't let those cans get lonesome!! 

On a side note on the SAP: really enjoyed watching the bird flocking video ... for me, nature is, and has always been the REAL choreographer!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Not quite 4:00 here, but I see no good reason to put off Tea Time.
> 
> Just came in, 27.5° out there, humidity at 57% - I don't do too well in hot weather, so I'm back in my office in the basement with the cats.
> 
> Having a cool Creemore lager
> 
> Anyone care for a pretzel? they're still crisp.


Bill, that sounds like a grand plan. I love NYC -style pretzels.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm in. A cold light beer with a wee shot of Clamato juice is doing it for me right now! Perhaps a shandy next?


Just past 9PM here, but a beer sounds good. It is still 23C with a 31C humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. A cool'ish break here today, after our storm last evening. It's been overcast, breezy, with a temperature still in the teens. High in the 20's still forecasted. At 12:40pm, the sky is still basically overcast, but it's starting to brighten, so expect the temperature to warm up considerably this afteroon.
> Having a little red in the glass at present, while I tend to some pre-dinner prep's in the kitchen. Nothing fancy today -- leftover rice, enhanced and stir-fried with some veggies, including some kidney beans (have the beans boiling away at present), sausages, and fresh fruit salad on the side.
> Have a great afteroon and evening!!


Evening, John. Love to make stir fry meals.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes! I forgot I had four cans of Kilkenny draught in the fridge. I may have to have one of those babies too!
> 
> After all, they might get lonesome.


Now you need three friends to join you so YOU won't get lonely.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Now you need three friends to join you so YOU won't get lonely.


What? And share those other three cans? Great scott!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What? And share those other three cans? Great scott!


Well, Scott makes one, you make two, I make three, for whom shall we designate can #4?????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Scott makes one, you make two, I make three, for whom shall we designate can #4?????


Best we give it to John, he seems to appreciate a fine beverage.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Best we give it to John, he seems to appreciate a fine beverage.


Sounds like a plan ................ the Four Musketeers .................... :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and face the new day. I am in grading mode as I try to get all my grades in by Friday. Then, I am off until Sept. 4th. So, I shall make a nice breakfast to help one and all get ready to face a new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck with your grading deadline, but if you need a break, there is a cute JFL video on SAP this morning for you. Also lots of stuff to make you smile.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Happy grading time Marc!! Will check out the SAP soon Don. But first a little coffee to 'open' the day. Off to get a haircut this morning. It will provide my morning walk as well, and a chance to chat - my barber's a very talkative type, and it's fun to share stories.
Hope the day treats everyone well.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good luck with your grading deadline, but if you need a break, there is a cute JFL video on SAP this morning for you. Also lots of stuff to make you smile.


Morning, Don. Still chuckling over that JFL gag. Very clever.

"Paul Lynde: No. You should dress warmly."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Making a fresh pot now. Interested?


----------



## johnp

Afteroon everyone. Busy morning for me here -- lots of "out & about" - haircut, shopping, et al. My feet and legs are telling me it's high time to sit for a while!! 
Hope the day's treating you all well.


----------



## groovetube

afternoon everyone. Still working my brains out (whatever is left that is). Haven't seen much of summer yet.

today s one of the rare days where I brew a second pot in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afteroon everyone. Busy morning for me here -- lots of "out & about" - haircut, shopping, et al. My feet and legs are telling me it's high time to sit for a while!!
> Hope the day's treating you all well.


I hear you , John. Feel the same way.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> afternoon everyone. Still working my brains out (whatever is left that is). Haven't seen much of summer yet.
> 
> today s one of the rare days where I brew a second pot in the afternoon.


Afternoon, Tim. Glad to see you back in The Shang. Yes, as Marx once wrote, "Work is the curse of the drinking class" ............... Was that Karl or Groucho who said that?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... as Marx once wrote, "Work is the curse of the drinking class" ......... Was that Karl or Groucho who said that?


Probably Groucho, but "I would not bet my life" on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Probably Groucho, but "I would not bet my life" on it.


:lmao::clap::lmao: "Say the magic word and win $50."


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 22C makes this a perfect night to bring out my telescope on to my back deck.


----------



## johnp

Sounds great Marc ... enjoy. We have a clear, blue sky here now as well, but at just 4pm+, it will be quite some time before any stars in the sky will be seen.
For me, it's off to the kitchen soon to do my thing for dinner ...


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds great Marc ... enjoy. We have a clear, blue sky here now as well, but at just 4pm+, it will be quite some time before any stars in the sky will be seen.
> For me, it's off to the kitchen soon to do my thing for dinner ...


I was out on my back deck with my telescope, and Deborah brought out a bottle of wine and a candle ............... and the doxies. It is a great night, with clear skies, a fine wine and quiet doxies ..................... and 20C temps with no wind or fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I submit my final grades by noon .................. and then start my summer vacation. 

See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful sunrise about half hour ago, and I have been sitting out back with a fresh cup of coffee enjoying the dawn's stillness and the mild temps. I shall have a simple TGIF Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc .... loved the sound of your evening!! And seems you have a fine morning on the go, with the start of some vacation time to look forward to. Some fresh air streaming in through the windows here, a nice time to have that first coffee of the day. 
Good wishes!


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, looks like a fine day here too. SAP is up with a reader's letter that sparked memories of toys of the past from a link we published yesterday. It sure brought memories back for me. Also in our video, a dog that exercises with its master and a guy who demonstrates log riding in our mini clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, looks like a fine day here too. SAP is up with a reader's letter that sparked memories of toys of the past from a link we published yesterday. It sure brought memories back for me. Also in our video, a dog that exercises with its master and a guy who demonstrates log riding in our mini clip.


Don, was just watching Splash's Exercise Video. Our doxies would NEVER be able to do anything like that ................. sleep maybe, but not exercise.

"Lee said, “well, the lady in this house lets me sleep with her"."


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc .... loved the sound of your evening!! And seems you have a fine morning on the go, with the start of some vacation time to look forward to. Some fresh air streaming in through the windows here, a nice time to have that first coffee of the day.
> Good wishes!


Morning, John. I shall be taking my coffee outside in a moment. Love this sort of weather and time of day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM High Tea ................. however, I shall let you all request your liquid of choice.


----------



## KC4

Hi Shang! 

I'll join the tea party. Something herbal would be very nice, thanks. 

Good luck with the grading Marc. It will be nice to have that done.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Shang!
> 
> I'll join the tea party. Something herbal would be very nice, thanks.
> 
> Good luck with the grading Marc. It will be nice to have that done.


Coming right up, Kim. How are you feeling these days?

Yes, got the last grade in this morning via email and spent the day out in the garden weeding, mowing, using the Whipper Snipper (which I hate) and scraping old paint off the back deck (which I hate even more). Still, it is a good way to clear the head of all things academic.


----------



## johnp

Kudos Marc ...... now it's time to enjoy some of that vacation time you've earned!! 

I have a nice bottle of white chilling in the fridge, and we'll raise a toast to everyone on The Shang when we pop the cork, out on the balcony later this afternoon! 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Kudos Marc ...... now it's time to enjoy some of that vacation time you've earned!!
> 
> I have a nice bottle of white chilling in the fridge, and we'll raise a toast to everyone on The Shang when we pop the cork, out on the balcony later this afternoon!
> 
> Cheers!


Sounds like a plan, John. My wife and I have discovered a red and white that we both like, which is no easy feat.

Ménage à Trois


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dang!

Missed Tea Time!

I guess I'll just have to move straight onto my after tea/pre supper glass of wine

Fortunately I have a nice red chilling at the moment

Must keep a better eye on the clock


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> Dang!
> 
> Missed Tea Time!
> 
> I guess I'll just have to move straight onto my after tea/pre supper glass of wine
> 
> Fortunately I have a nice red chilling at the moment
> 
> Must keep a better eye on the clock


Heh Bill .... it's such a 'wide' country, when attempting to keep track of time a calendar is often more appropriate than a clock!! 

it's just approaching mid-afternoon (3pm) here on Canada's left coast. We popped the cork on that bottle I had chilled a while ago ... from here, it's always 4-4 and a half hours later somewhere in Canada, eh!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## OldeBullDust

Right on John, It's almost time travel!

When we get a post from Marc, it's like a message from the future! 

Now all I need are some lottery numbers..


----------



## SINC

I have not updated Crystal's dog Tao's struggles with his rear legs lately. Crystal continues to give him daily doses of herbal supplements and with both rear legs suffering torn ligaments, he continues to amaze us with his sunny nature and his will to muster on, despite his new handicaps. Today I shot this video to give you an idea of how he is now walking Marc. Hope you find it interesting to see his progress while walking with Ann. While not perfect, he does rather well, we think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8sUNImO9lU


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Dang!
> 
> Missed Tea Time!
> 
> I guess I'll just have to move straight onto my after tea/pre supper glass of wine
> 
> Fortunately I have a nice red chilling at the moment
> 
> Must keep a better eye on the clock


Bill, any time is the right time for a glass of wine, so take your choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Right on John, It's almost time travel!
> 
> When we get a post from Marc, it's like a message from the future!
> 
> Now all I need are some lottery numbers..


And when I reply ............... it' like "back to the future".


----------



## Dr.G.

Great clip, Don. Little Tao is walking better than Abby did just before her operation, and better than just after her operation. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ann and I are just settling in to watch the Riders take on the Eskimos out in the cool air of the motor home. Night all.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Kim. How are you feeling these days?
> 
> Yes, got the last grade in this morning via email and spent the day out in the garden weeding, mowing, using the Whipper Snipper (which I hate) and scraping old paint off the back deck (which I hate even more). Still, it is a good way to clear the head of all things academic.


I'm feeling better today again thanks Marc. Unfortunately, I've started the wild hacking and coughing phase. 

I'm annoying, but at least I'm not hurting anymore. 

Congrats on completing your school work.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm feeling better today again thanks Marc. Unfortunately, I've started the wild hacking and coughing phase.
> 
> I'm annoying, but at least I'm not hurting anymore.
> 
> Congrats on completing your school work.


Sorry to hear of this slow recovery, Kim. Hopefully, you shall be on the mend soon. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare a light breakfast for us. Just got back from an early morning sail. The waters were calm and the wind still, which, so I am told, are fine conditions when out in the North Atlantic.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Still fighting the battle of my infected eye, now six months along. A call to the doc yesterday revealed that the specialist has yet to answer their request for an appointment for me in a letter that went to him in early May. This is the most uncomfortable thing I have ever had. The tear duct is blocked and infected and pus oozes into my eye continually. It is the same feeling as if you had a piece of dirt in your eye and not only hurts, it blurs my vision. Sigh, today's health care system really is terrible in Alberta since they reorganized its management back in 2008.

Today on SAP, our video is of an Olympic stadium build using Lego blocks, a look at our big car show in photos and a smile or two to start your day.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. A nice start to your day Marc. 

I'll enjoy a coffee, but will be saving my appetite for later this morning - we're taking Jean's son to a birthday lunch today - he's 61 today - and we'll celebrate his day at a Japanese restaurant where we did Jean's, a couple of birthday's ago. A change from our regular Saturday dim sum fare.

Cheers!


----------



## javaqueen

good morning all............sorry I haven't been here much this summer has been extremely busy with students and preparing my youngest for college, also waiting to hear if I am a candidate for the piano teacher position at the elementary school - I should hear something this week *hopefully* 

any coffee left Marc??


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Still fighting the battle of my infected eye, now six months along. A call to the doc yesterday revealed that the specialist has yet to answer their request for an appointment for me in a letter that went to him in early May. This is the most uncomfortable thing I have ever had. The tear duct is blocked and infected and pus oozes into my eye continually. It is the same feeling as if you had a piece of dirt in your eye and not only hurts, it blurs my vision. Sigh, today's health care system really is terrible in Alberta since they reorganized its management back in 2008.
> 
> Today on SAP, our video is of an Olympic stadium build using Lego blocks, a look at our big car show in photos and a smile or two to start your day.


Still??? Sorry to hear this, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. A nice start to your day Marc.
> 
> I'll enjoy a coffee, but will be saving my appetite for later this morning - we're taking Jean's son to a birthday lunch today - he's 61 today - and we'll celebrate his day at a Japanese restaurant where we did Jean's, a couple of birthday's ago. A change from our regular Saturday dim sum fare.
> 
> Cheers!


Afternoon, John. Sounds like an interesting meal. However, while I love Chinese food, I am not a big fan of some Japanese foods.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good morning all............sorry I haven't been here much this summer has been extremely busy with students and preparing my youngest for college, also waiting to hear if I am a candidate for the piano teacher position at the elementary school - I should hear something this week *hopefully*
> 
> any coffee left Marc??


Afternoon, Kim. For you, there is always fresh coffee.

Good luck with your chance as a piano teacher in a local school. Do you have to be a certified teacher for this position?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back with Deborah and four of the doxies for a hike in some of the hills surrounding the city. Great view of the ocean, but alas, no whales to be seen.


----------



## SINC

Just got back from the Rockin' August car show, the 16th annual. Won it once myself back in '94. Thousands of people and over 600 cars. Took lots of pics with cars lined along the banks of the Sturgeon River in the city's core. Things are so green and lush it makes for a fine location. Here's a few views:


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Just returned from the birthday lunch. A bit of a surprise when we arrived at the restaurant though -- it had a new name, and owners. But we much-enjoyed it. Everything we ordered was well-prepared, and freshly-prepared to order, and we sure ate well. The birthday boy was very pleased!! A few leftover rolls, for a snack later.

A little balcony time soon, to enjoy some of the lovely afternoon we have on the go here, before the sun gets around and heats it up too much!!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Don. I love to see classic cars at their finest.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Just returned from the birthday lunch. A bit of a surprise when we arrived at the restaurant though -- it had a new name, and owners. But we much-enjoyed it. Everything we ordered was well-prepared, and freshly-prepared to order, and we sure ate well. The birthday boy was very pleased!! A few leftover rolls, for a snack later.
> 
> A little balcony time soon, to enjoy some of the lovely afternoon we have on the go here, before the sun gets around and heats it up too much!!
> 
> Cheers!


Good to hear, John.

Deborah and I just finished a back deck BBQ and some red wine. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John.
> 
> Deborah and I just finished a back deck BBQ and some red wine. Paix, mon ami.


Sounds good Marc. Jean and I have done a little of the red wine thing as well - outside on the balcony for a while, but inside now, it's just too hot out there in the full sun!! 
Not much planned for dinner for us, we're still rather full and satisfied from lunch. Just some fresh fruit salad and the leftover sushi (just a few California rolls) will do it for us. A break from regular kitchen duties for me!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc. Jean and I have done a little of the red wine thing as well - outside on the balcony for a while, but inside now, it's just too hot out there in the full sun!!
> Not much planned for dinner for us, we're still rather full and satisfied from lunch. Just some fresh fruit salad and the leftover sushi (just a few California rolls) will do it for us. A break from regular kitchen duties for me!!


Sounds good as well, John. Have a fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

10PM here and I am pooped, so I shall pull the pin. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Another nice day in store for us here at 24° in the sunshine. I got SAP up early as I want to watch the finish of the third round of the PGA championship, rained out yesterday. It begins at 8:00 eastern so will have time to do tomorrow's issue as well.

Today on SAP, lots of pics, Euler's Disk, (pronounced like "Oiler's Disk") a spin and observe the hypnotic display of light and continually changing sound. The movement seems to go forever in our video. Staying cool at the air show and The Most Unfortunate Town Name.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We were invited out for brunch this morning, so now I guess I have to make Sunday Brunch for the rest of the Shang crew.  Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. A lazy morning here .. seem a bit sapped of energy - blaming such on the very hot evening and night. The apartment really got warm yesterday, making sleep rather uncomfortable, and certainly not restful. Looking to about the same today, but this time we'll try to fend off the warmth a little earlier than we did yesterday - but suspect it'll definitely be a 3-4 fan day later, once the sun comes around!! 

Enjoyed looking at the old cars Don ... especially the "woodies" .. they brought back some fond memories!!

Happy Sunday everyone - hope the day treats you all well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. 20C with sunshine and no wind. Will be a fan night tonight here as well.


----------



## SINC

Just settled in to watch the PGA championship. Rory McIlroy just teed off with a three stroke lead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Go Rory!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

McIlroy now at -9, two strokes ahead of second place Ian Poulter who shot six birdies in the first seven holes. This is gonna be a barn burner!


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon everyone, just sitting down to a cup of coffee, anyone else interested??


----------



## johnp

Hi Kim .... it's half-past noon here .. I'll join you, but have opted for a cold glass of wine 'cooler'. Seems summer has decided to really visit us again!! Won't complain though, we'll have enough rain to complain about before too long!!


----------



## javaqueen

had coffee then had dinner and now to sit down and relax again - glad that you could join me John


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> had coffee then had dinner and now to sit down and relax again - glad that you could join me John


Enjoy your evening Kim. It's heading on to 4:30pm here, and I've just started our dinner -- it's a one pot (large steam pot) meal for us this eve - meat and veggies, with a fresh fruit salad on the side. A 'cooler' approach for a warm day -- I did the prep in the kitchen when it was cool(er), and now the cooking, when the kitchen is warm, can be pretty well unattended. (while we enjoy a little more wine!!) 

Some evening tv-via-dvd viewing for us (we're into some British tv stuff) .... 

Hope your evening has treated you well!!!!


----------



## OldeBullDust

7:38 here, now in End-of-weekend-mode.

Relaxed supper out on the deck, watch the clouds pass in review
Rain finished for the day, birds flocking to the bush for the evening
now a cool breeze cleans the air

Quiet supper, burgers with BBQ'd zucchini & mushrooms with greek spices & parmesan cheese topping, accompanied with a nice bottle of Ontario red

Just let the day fade to dark


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim, John and Bill. Just got back from a surprise birthday party for a friend, so wine has been the beverage of the evening. Still, coffee shall be ready tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> McIlroy now at -9, two strokes ahead of second place Ian Poulter who shot six birdies in the first seven holes. This is gonna be a barn burner!


Don, good to see John Daly up in the top 20 (he tied for 18th) and Tiger below the top 10. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Rory had a great round today Marc, and deserved to win.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Rory had a great round today Marc, and deserved to win.


Did not watch any of it, Don, but I like Rory, so it was good to see him win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

calling it a night as well around here - have a great evening to those still awake and we shall chat more tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of fog horns in the St.John's harbor .............. one of the interesting sounds in my life, along with the sounds of the birds waking up as well. Once I stir, the doxies figure it is time to get up and about .................. and to be fed. Tried to go back to sleep, but found it difficult. So, I shall begin to prepare breakfast for us all. However, first comes the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the Euler's Disk clip was amazing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. that Euler's clip was yesterday's SAP, there is a brand new edition awaiting you with a hilarious video with Johnny Carson and Dom Deluise as well as a lazy pooch and a close up of a spider. Now I am off to work on the Tuesday issue.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Did I hear someone mention coffee? Sounds good for this early Monday morning -- thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. that Euler's clip was yesterday's SAP, there is a brand new edition awaiting you with a hilarious video with Johnny Carson and Dom Deluise as well as a lazy pooch and a close up of a spider. Now I am off to work on the Tuesday issue.


Morning, Don. Guess I get up and on to SAP before you get the new edition. This is why I usually wait until later in the day ............. and then forget to go online.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Did I hear someone mention coffee? Sounds good for this early Monday morning -- thanks!


Morning, John. Just made a fresh pot.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Guess I get up and on to SAP before you get the new edition. This is why I usually wait until later in the day ............. and then forget to go online.


Marc, it's easy to tell what day you are reading as the date is right at the top.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

I've been around but quiet lately. Wedding in 2 weeks, classes start up in 3 weeks (I have a lot to do before class begins), work ongoing....


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

I am waiting to meet Kacey in the recovery area after her dental surgery. Poor girl is having 4 of her wisdom teeth removed today. Looks like it's smoothies for dinner today. 

Sonal - I hope all of the wedding planning is going well for you. Not long at all until the big day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, it's easy to tell what day you are reading as the date is right at the top.


I know, but I just go to SAP when I have the time and sometimes we are a day apart. Still, it is well worth the trip each time. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I've been around but quiet lately. Wedding in 2 weeks, classes start up in 3 weeks (I have a lot to do before class begins), work ongoing....


Afternoon, Sonal. Hectic times for you ................... here at The Cafe Chez Marc, we are all set for the reception for the newlyweds ................. and then after the night in the Honeymoon Suite here in The Shangri-la Clubhouse, it is off to either the chalet in the Austrian Alps or the beach-front condo in Hawaii (your choice).


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> I am waiting to meet Kacey in the recovery area after her dental surgery. Poor girl is having 4 of her wisdom teeth removed today. Looks like it's smoothies for dinner today.
> 
> Sonal - I hope all of the wedding planning is going well for you. Not long at all until the big day.


Afternoon, Kim. All four?!? Poor girl. Wish her well for me.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. All four?!? Poor girl. Wish her well for me.


Thanks Marc, I will.

We are home already. The surgery went well, but she will be sore for a week at least. She is groggy and sore - so, after a much deserved strawberry smoothie, some painkillers and a nap are what she wants now. Send doxies with ice packs.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc, I will.
> 
> We are home already. The surgery went well, but she will be sore for a week at least. She is groggy and sore - so, after a much deserved strawberry smoothie, some painkillers and a nap are what she wants now. Send doxies with ice packs.


... loved the sound of the "send doxies with ice packs" request you made. That would help to do the trick, wouldn't it!! 
Good wishes!!


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> I am waiting to meet Kacey in the recovery area after her dental surgery. Poor girl is having 4 of her wisdom teeth removed today. Looks like it's smoothies for dinner today.
> 
> Sonal - I hope all of the wedding planning is going well for you. Not long at all until the big day.


Thanks Kim--trying to keep things simple.

As much as Kacey may be suffering now, getting all 4 out at once is the best way to go. She'll only have to go through this the once. (Says the person who had a wisdom tooth break and get infected and can assure you that it's way less painful to pull them than to go through that.)



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Hectic times for you ................... here at The Cafe Chez Marc, we are all set for the reception for the newlyweds ................. and then after the night in the Honeymoon Suite here in The Shangri-la Clubhouse, it is off to either the chalet in the Austrian Alps or the beach-front condo in Hawaii (your choice).


I'll take the chalet in the Alps. We can run down the mountain and sing from The Sound of Music. :lmao:


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. Approaching mid-afternoon here ... and thoughts are drifting to dinner prep's, but first some balcony and wine times, eh!! 

I had an nice and unexpected 'encounter of the personal kind' this morning. Went over to our local Mall about 10am to catch a few things for todays dinner. When the door swung open at the entrance I had chosen, I was looking directly into the face of an acquaintance from Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. A huge surprise for both of us!!

She, and her son were here visiting her friend nearby, and out for a walk. I took them over to see Jean, and then let them on their way.

A nice surprise, for our otherwise rather normal Monday!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc, I will.
> 
> We are home already. The surgery went well, but she will be sore for a week at least. She is groggy and sore - so, after a much deserved strawberry smoothie, some painkillers and a nap are what she wants now. Send doxies with ice packs.


The doxies are on their way. The nearest one is Stanley, who lives in Sherwood Park, AB, so he shall be first to bring comfort to Kacey. Rosie is just outside of Vancouver, so she will be next.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... loved the sound of the "send doxies with ice packs" request you made. That would help to do the trick, wouldn't it!!
> Good wishes!!


Yes, "doxies with ice packs" are quiet helpful, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thanks Kim--trying to keep things simple.
> 
> As much as Kacey may be suffering now, getting all 4 out at once is the best way to go. She'll only have to go through this the once. (Says the person who had a wisdom tooth break and get infected and can assure you that it's way less painful to pull them than to go through that.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the chalet in the Alps. We can run down the mountain and sing from The Sound of Music. :lmao:


Done. Enjoy your stay. You are booked for up to 6 months.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone. Approaching mid-afternoon here ... and thoughts are drifting to dinner prep's, but first some balcony and wine times, eh!!
> 
> I had an nice and unexpected 'encounter of the personal kind' this morning. Went over to our local Mall about 10am to catch a few things for todays dinner. When the door swung open at the entrance I had chosen, I was looking directly into the face of an acquaintance from Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. A huge surprise for both of us!!
> 
> She, and her son were here visiting her friend nearby, and out for a walk. I took them over to see Jean, and then let them on their way.
> 
> A nice surprise, for our otherwise rather normal Monday!!


Way to go, John. In Life, we need more of these sorts of surprises. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Spent most of the day cleaning and organizing the motor home while Ann did likewise in the master bedroom of the house to allow our eldest Greg and his lady Leaha, who we have yet to meet, stay there once they arrive from Halifax tomorrow night late. They will overnight at friends in Edmonton and arrive here Wednesday for a four night stay to celebrate Ann's 70th birthday. We of course will stay in the motor home during this time so I can escape any late night parties that are sure to take place if I know our son. Many of his former co-workers and friends when he worked for my company will drop by and we have arranged seating for 32 people in our rear courtyard with new furniture and the like. Both Ann and I are looking forward to a few pleasant days and thankfully, the rain is only forecast for tomorrow with all the following days around 30° highs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc. Spent most of the day cleaning and organizing the motor home while Ann did likewise in the master bedroom of the house to allow our eldest Greg and his lady Leaha, who we have yet to meet, stay there once they arrive from Halifax tomorrow night late. They will overnight at friends in Edmonton and arrive here Wednesday for a four night stay to celebrate Ann's 70th birthday. We of course will stay in the motor home during this time so I can escape any late night parties that are sure to take place if I know our son. Many of his former co-workers and friends when he worked for my company will drop by and we have arranged seating for 32 people in our rear courtyard with new furniture and the like. Both Ann and I are looking forward to a few pleasant days and thankfully, the rain is only forecast for tomorrow with all the following days around 30° highs.



Sounds interesting, Don. I hope he appreciates your temporary move. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the sun is coming up so I best start getting the coffee brewing. Going to be a long day.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Still quite dark here, perfect time for that first coffee!! Thanks Marc!! My walk, and then some food shopping necessary this morning, otherwise, not much in the way of any plans. Let's hope the day treats us all well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. We are getting an all day rain, keeping us lush and green once again. What a perfect summer so far. My tomato crop is beginning to ripen and soon I will have more than we can eat. I love it when that happens.

SAP is up for the day with a beautiful shot of the starry sky, help for those with Lyme disease, comments on EU banking, a baseball catch you won't believe in our mini clip and a guy asleep in the rive in his floatation device is mistaken for a corpse. All that plus fast food restaurants want you to eat more. A busy SAP indeed.

Now it is time to get crackin' on tomorrow's SAP. Later . . .


----------



## javaqueen

morning all............mmmmm coffee we are overcast and looks like rain for sure, the grass is getting green again


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Still quite dark here, perfect time for that first coffee!! Thanks Marc!! My walk, and then some food shopping necessary this morning, otherwise, not much in the way of any plans. Let's hope the day treats us all well.


Afternoon, John. Enjoy your walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, saw the catch earlier on CNN. That ballgirl should be signed up to play outfield for the Jays.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all............mmmmm coffee we are overcast and looks like rain for sure, the grass is getting green again


Afternoon, Kim. With all of our rain and now sun and warmth, everything is lush here as well.


----------



## javaqueen

we are having a regular deluge here today - supposed to rain all day and so far the weather man is right


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> we are having a regular deluge here today - supposed to rain all day and so far the weather man is right


We had a lot of rain overnight. Right now it is 25C with a 33C humidex reading. Very hot afternoon. Deborah and I shall go to a concert tonight in an air conditioned concert hall to hear some classical music. That should help a bit.


----------



## johnp

Sounds like a 'cool' plan Marc .... enjoy. It's 24C out on our balcony at present (10:45am) - predicted to go up into the high-20's before the day's over. So another warm one for us.

I enjoy my early-morning walks - the air 'and' I are so much fresher!!  The food shopping though is more like work, but necessary. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like a 'cool' plan Marc .... enjoy. It's 24C out on our balcony at present (10:45am) - predicted to go up into the high-20's before the day's over. So another warm one for us.
> 
> I enjoy my early-morning walks - the air 'and' I are so much fresher!!  The food shopping though is more like work, but necessary.
> 
> Cheers!


True. We shall be going for the next three nights at least.





Fitzwilliam String Quartet Concert
Tuesday, August 14, 8:00 pm
St. Andrew’s Presbyterian Church – The Kirk
Admission: General $30.00, Senior/Student $20.00

The legendary British string quartet, with Tuckamore alumna Heather Tuach on the cello. This not-to-be-missed concert features works by Grainger, Delius, Shostakovich, and Grieg.


Janina Fialkowska in recital
Wednesday, August 15, 8:00 pm
Cook Hall, MUN School of Music
Admission: General $30.00, Senior/Student $20.00 

Winner of the 2012 Governor General´s Performing Arts Award, Canada's most prestigious honour in the performing arts, we are absolutely thrilled to present this renowned pianist who has enchanted audiences worldwide with her exquisite playing, glorious sound and lyricism. The program of Schubert and Chopin in the hands of this great pianist is a highlight of this year´s festival.
Schubert Sonata in A major, Opus post. 120, D 664
Schubert Four Impromptus, Opus post. 142, D 935
Chopin Ballade No.2 in F major, Opus 38
Chopin Four Mazurkas, Opus 6
Chopin Four Mazurkas, Opus 41
Chopin Fantaisie in F minor, Opus 49



Midsummernight Romance,Featuring the Fitzwilliam String Quartet, Tuckamore faculty, and guest artists Yariv Aloni, viola, Lynn Kuo, violin and Michelle Cheramy, flute
Friday, August 17, 8:00 pm
Cook Hall, School of Music
Admission: General $30.00, Senior/Student $20.00

Mendelssohn´s incredible masterpiece, the Octet for Strings (written at age 16 - a humbling fact indeed!) is teamed with his close friend Robert Schumann´s rich and passionate Piano Quartet, Op. 47. Max Reger´s delightful and witty Serenade in G major rounds out a sumptuous program for a summer´s evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the Jays are getting great catches of their own these days ..............

Rajai Davis said he practiced his amazing catch - CBSSports.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea, but it is too hot for anything warm, at least here, so I shall make some ice tea ................ or have a cold beer and a nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went from full sunshine at 4PM to dark skies and pouring rain at nearly 5PM. Luckily, the temps have fallen from 25C and a 33C humidex reading to 22C and no humidex. Relief .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

The Fitzwilliam String Quartet concert was excellent. It was held in one of the oldest churches in St.John's, the perfect venue for a quality string quartet. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Glad you enjoyed the concert last evening Marc - sounds like it "hit the spot", and in a perfect venue. Anything on the menu for today?


----------



## SINC

Morning John! I guess all that long-haired music was tiring for Marc?  My dad always used to say to me when he thought I needed a hair cut, "Either go get it cut or buy yourself a violin." :lmao:

But Marc's a better man than I, as I couldn't take five minutes of that stuff, never mind three nights in a row. 

Today on SAP, a nice pic from PEI, a ball player who has to go pee and 'it's so hot that . . .'

Don't miss our video on The Jovers, an act from days you will remember that entertainers really made you laugh.


----------



## johnp

Don ... that photographer sure captures great shots of PEI ... and that red soil is what grows he finest potatoes in Canada. Never lived on PEI, but many fond memories of trips and stays there, when I lived/worked in Atlantic Canada.
Must catch that video later.
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Paul tells me that PEI is his very favourite place to shoot. If you enjoy them stay tuned as he will be presenting more shots from PEI John.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Yes, I am very fond of PEI, having in-laws there. What a beautiful island, full of friendly people. 

Marc - The string quartet and the venue sounds like it was perfect. I enjoy almost any kind of music and I would have enjoyed that as well. 

Off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John, Don and Kim. Had to take my car in for servicing early this morning, so I guess I missed out on the OtHD Breakfast. Anyone for an OtHD Brunch?

"Marc - The string quartet and the venue sounds like it was perfect. I enjoy almost any kind of music and I would have enjoyed that as well." Yes, it was a great evening of fine music. Live music played well is a gift to the heart and soul.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Glad you enjoyed the concert last evening Marc - sounds like it "hit the spot", and in a perfect venue. Anything on the menu for today?


John, if you meant food, then you may have whatever you want. If you meant music, the program of Schubert and Chopin in the hands of this great pianist is going to be good tonight.

Schubert Sonata in A major, Opus post. 120, D 664
Schubert Four Impromptus, Opus post. 142, D 935
Chopin Ballade No.2 in F major, Opus 38
Chopin Four Mazurkas, Opus 6
Chopin Four Mazurkas, Opus 41
Chopin Fantaisie in F minor, Opus 49


----------



## johnp

Sounds good Marc .... I enjoyed a couple of chamber concert subscriptions when I lived in Halifax -- and with the smaller venues, the music is so upclose, personal, and involving. 

Jean and I are looking forward to doing a couple of Vancouver Opera productions this upcoming season. La Boheme will be done in October, I've never seen it performed live, and have always wished to - just love Puccini's music!! Single tickets go on sale starting September 4, and I'll be online to secure a couple!!

Enjoy the concert this evening!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Today's 4PM High Tea will be in honor of Julia Child, who would have been 100 years old today. 

10 lesser-known facts about Julia Child – Eatocracy - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc .... I enjoyed a couple of chamber concert subscriptions when I lived in Halifax -- and with the smaller venues, the music is so upclose, personal, and involving.
> 
> Jean and I are looking forward to doing a couple of Vancouver Opera productions this upcoming season. La Boheme will be done in October, I've never seen it performed live, and have always wished to - just love Puccini's music!! Single tickets go on sale starting September 4, and I'll be online to secure a couple!!
> 
> Enjoy the concert this evening!!


La Boheme is a great opera, John. Good luck getting tickets for you and Jean. You shall be Rodolfo, the poet, and Jean can be Mimì, the seamstress. From there, you are on your own. :love2::love2:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> La Boheme is a great opera, John. Good luck getting tickets for you and Jean. You shall be Rodolfo, the poet, and Jean can be Mimì, the seamstress. From there, you are on your own. :love2::love2:


Thanks ... heh, we'll adopt those roles in our thoughts, but will definitely leave the actual singing to the others!! 

Thought you might enjoy seeing a review I just got posted re: our Saturday sushi birthday lunch --- we sure enjoyed it .. 

Small place, "big" food and service!! - Sushi Koharu, New Westminster Traveller Reviews - TripAdvisor

Enjoy your Chopin and Shubert evening!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks ... heh, we'll adopt those roles in our thoughts, but will definitely leave the actual singing to the others!!
> 
> Thought you might enjoy seeing a review I just got posted re: our Saturday sushi birthday lunch --- we sure enjoyed it ..
> 
> Small place, "big" food and service!! - Sushi Koharu, New Westminster Traveller Reviews - TripAdvisor
> 
> Enjoy your Chopin and Shubert evening!!


Looks like a grand meal, John. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Chopin and Shubert concert was spectacular. Maybe Kim could appreciate it more than yours truly, but I was still moved. What a performance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hope to be up early enough to make breakfast for us all. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare a simple breakfast this morning ............... but first, some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> The Chopin and Shubert concert was spectacular. Maybe Kim could appreciate it more than yours truly, but I was still moved. What a performance.


I love Chopin Marc...........here is a tidbit of information for you - Chopin was the first composer to actually put pedal markings on his compositions. I love playing his Preludes and his Nocturnes  

Went to the doctor yesterday about my shoulder and I am being sent for physiotherapy, he thinks that I have tendonitis and that definitely concerns me *sigh*


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Kim. Greg arrived last evening from Halifax and he and Leaha along with Ann will travel to Fort McMurray today to see his son and grandson. I won't go as that is an 890 km return trip in one day for a couple of hours visit there and back by dark. They have to leave there by 4:00 at the very latest to avoid driving 'moose run' at dusk, the most dangerous drive in Alberta.

Got SAP up and Marc, you will shudder at the video of a young Russian girl walking a beam on top of a building, also a dog making doo, and if you want to live longer, have more sex!


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Don, I'm still "shuddering" (more like shaking!!) from watching that video!! Good grief. How the coffee? Thanks Marc.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don, watched part of that video with the girl and couldn't watch anymore. Glad that Greg has arrived safe and sound, hoping their drive to and back from Fort McMurray is an uneventful one


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I love Chopin Marc...........here is a tidbit of information for you - Chopin was the first composer to actually put pedal markings on his compositions. I love playing his Preludes and his Nocturnes
> 
> Went to the doctor yesterday about my shoulder and I am being sent for physiotherapy, he thinks that I have tendonitis and that definitely concerns me *sigh*




These were the pieces that Janina Fialkowska played last night, Kim. She is amazing.

Schubert Sonata in A major, Opus post. 120, D 664
Schubert Four Impromptus, Opus post. 142, D 935
Chopin Ballade No.2 in F major, Opus 38
Chopin Four Mazurkas, Opus 6
Chopin Four Mazurkas, Opus 41
Chopin Fantaisie in F minor, Opus 49


----------



## javaqueen

ahh I wish that I had been there to hear those, students should be here anytime, they are officially 1 minute late LOL teaching for 3 hours this morning chat more later


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Kim. Greg arrived last evening from Halifax and he and Leaha along with Ann will travel to Fort McMurray today to see his son and grandson. I won't go as that is an 890 km return trip in one day for a couple of hours visit there and back by dark. They have to leave there by 4:00 at the very latest to avoid driving 'moose run' at dusk, the most dangerous drive in Alberta.
> 
> Got SAP up and Marc, you will shudder at the video of a young Russian girl walking a beam on top of a building, also a dog making doo, and if you want to live longer, have more sex!


Morning, Don. I am amazed at the number of men and women from NL who make the monthly commute to and from Fort Mac. Still, they earn more than most MUN profs, and it is an honest, albeit hard job.

I nearly passed out watching that clip, Don. I can't do that on the curb without falling off into the road. As for doing it at that height????????????????? XX) My stomach is still trying to calm down after watching it.

Cute pic of the pooch and the poop on the square of grass. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Don, I'm still "shuddering" (more like shaking!!) from watching that video!! Good grief. How the coffee? Thanks Marc.


Morning, John. I agree about that clip. 

Maybe some strong coffee will calm you down a bit? Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> ahh I wish that I had been there to hear those, students should be here anytime, they are officially 1 minute late LOL teaching for 3 hours this morning chat more later


Yes, I thought of you as she took her bows.


----------



## javaqueen

looks like the studio is going to be full again this September, so pleased with the amount of people who wish to learn piano


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> looks like the studio is going to be full again this September, so pleased with the amount of people who wish to learn piano


Good to hear that you have an abundance of students.

We were given a piano and Deborah wanted to relearn how to play, so we had it refurbished and tuned. She has not sat down yet, nor taken a lesson. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and very sunny, so any sort of drink will be served at 4PM High Tea today.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> 18C and very sunny, so any sort of drink will be served at 4PM High Tea today.


Something cool would be most-appreciated Marc -- I'm thinking a gin & tonic would sure hit the spot about now!! 
I just did a little dinner prep in the kitchen, and have that tucked away in the fridge for final prep later. It's always nice to get the initial prep's done early, especially when it's so warm in here. An easy meal to prepare today, and it won't generate a lot of additional warmth to our place (chicken breast cutlets, cole slaw (with fresh orange and banana), and some sliced fresh (BC) peaches on the side).
Will take the cold drink out to the balcony, which we can enjoy for a while this afternoon, before the sun comes around and sends us inside!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Something cool would be most-appreciated Marc -- I'm thinking a gin & tonic would sure hit the spot about now!!
> I just did a little dinner prep in the kitchen, and have that tucked away in the fridge for final prep later. It's always nice to get the initial prep's done early, especially when it's so warm in here. An easy meal to prepare today, and it won't generate a lot of additional warmth to our place (chicken breast cutlets, cole slaw (with fresh orange and banana), and some sliced fresh (BC) peaches on the side).
> Will take the cold drink out to the balcony, which we can enjoy for a while this afternoon, before the sun comes around and sends us inside!!
> Cheers!!


A G&T, John? You read my mind. Your cole slaw recipe sounds great.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> A G&T, John? You read my mind. Your cole slaw recipe sounds great.


Marc .... we enjoy the additions of fresh fruits to a (made-from-scratch) cabbage cole slaw -- they seems to 'brighten' the taaste of the cabbage. And for me, especially, that's a good thing!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... we enjoy the additions of fresh fruits to a (made-from-scratch) cabbage cole slaw -- they seems to 'brighten' the taaste of the cabbage. And for me, especially, that's a good thing!!


True, which is difficult to get here in NL. Hopefully, things will be better in Nova Scotia when it comes to fresh produce, which is one reason we are moving there. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

sorry that I missed you tonight Marc and John. That slaw sounds wonderful John, might have to try it soon


see you all tomorrow for coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for TGIF Breakfast, but I shall make some fresh coffee and go out back to watch the sun rise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for TGIF Breakfast. Does anyone have any special requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

How about this for a doxie mobile??? The 1960 Plymouth XNR.

Coolest 'idea' car ever - Video - Personal Finance


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, cool car indeed. No vertigo on SAP today! Just Kim's tour of Istanbul in photos, a dog cutting the lawn and a video tribute to the Queen on her 60th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will have to check out that doggie lawn cutter. Later, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

that is one cool car Marc *thumbs up* and definitely doxie worthy


----------



## javaqueen

one of my students is doing their Royal Conservatory piano exam today...............we shall see what happens


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that is one cool car Marc *thumbs up* and definitely doxie worthy


Morning, Kim. Yes, very true. Care for some coffee?

Deborah informed me that the concert the other day has inspired her to take piano lessons. Luckily, her teaching lives one block away, since you have to carry your own piano. Luckily, ours is on wheels. Do you require your students to bring their own piano to their lessons?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> one of my students is doing their Royal Conservatory piano exam today...............we shall see what happens


Wow, that's a biggie. Wish him/her well.


----------



## javaqueen

my students are taught on my grand piano so I supply the instrument but they must bring their books with them


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, that's a biggie. Wish him/her well.


originally I had 12 students preparing for exams but only 3 are doing them in the next week, the rest have opted for January instead


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> originally I had 12 students preparing for exams but only 3 are doing them in the next week, the rest have opted for January instead


Well, wish them all luck. There is a neighbor's 7 year old that said he would teach me to play "Mississippi Hot Dog" on the piano. Ever hear of that piece?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> my students are taught on my grand piano so I supply the instrument but they must bring their books with them


They are lucky. Not sure how Deborah is going to wheel the piano one block in deep snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the doxies might not be able to drive that sort of lawn mower.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Time for TGIF Breakfast. Does anyone have any special requests?


Morning everyone .... "happy tgif". Marc .. a coffee will do fine for now, at this early hour - thanks!
Cheers!


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> They are lucky. Not sure how Deborah is going to wheel the piano one block in deep snow. We shall see.


I can see taking your own guitar or trumpet and other such instrument to a lesson, but your own piano?? not sure why the teacher would require that?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone .... "happy tgif". Marc .. a coffee will do fine for now, at this early hour - thanks!
> Cheers!


Morning, John. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Thanks for the coffee Marc

Just finished a late/lazy breakfast of blueberry pancakes

May have to punch another hole in my belt if I keep eating like this!

Nice and cool this morning, only 18.5° at 8:AM


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I can see taking your own guitar or trumpet and other such instrument to a lesson, but your own piano?? not sure why the teacher would require that?


I misunderstood. You are required to bring your own piano books and music, but NOT the actual piano. Oops .......................


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Thanks for the coffee Marc
> 
> Just finished a late/lazy breakfast of blueberry pancakes
> 
> May have to punch another hole in my belt if I keep eating like this!
> 
> Nice and cool this morning, only 18.5° at 8:AM


Morning, Bill. My wife made some blueberry pancakes on Sunday, so I know what you mean.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Bill. My wife made some blueberry pancakes on Sunday, so I know what you mean.


Thanks Bill and Marc for the reminder to make some soon -- with all the fresh blueberries on the go here, not sure why I haven't done so as yet -- will blame it on the heat!! 
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Bill and Marc for the reminder to make some soon -- with all the fresh blueberries on the go here, not sure why I haven't done so as yet -- will blame it on the heat!!
> Cheers!!


Stay cool, mon ami.

Going to pick up my son at the airport at 4PM, so someone else might have to start 4PM High Tea. Have whatever you want. Later ..............


----------



## johnp

Oops .. I guess we've all missed high-tea @ NL time ... Not sure about everyone else, but it's much too warm here for tea at this time!! Taking some chilled wine out to the balcony soon ... a break before the sun comes around and forces us off and indoors (to the fans, et al)!!
Cool and light dinner planned for this eve .... sausage "dogs", cole slaw (leftovers from yesterday, with some fresh fruit additions), and some sliced peach. So not too long in the much-too-warm kitchen -- yeah!!
Cheers all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Oops .. I guess we've all missed high-tea @ NL time ... Not sure about everyone else, but it's much too warm here for tea at this time!! Taking some chilled wine out to the balcony soon ... a break before the sun comes around and forces us off and indoors (to the fans, et al)!!
> Cool and light dinner planned for this eve .... sausage "dogs", cole slaw (leftovers from yesterday, with some fresh fruit additions), and some sliced peach. So not too long in the much-too-warm kitchen -- yeah!!
> Cheers all!!


Sounds like a fine plan, John.


----------



## Sonal

Hot tea for me please
Cool Down With A Hot Drink? It's Not As Crazy As You Think : The Salt : NPR


----------



## Dr.G.

Inside Lamborghini's $2 million racecar - One pricey Lamborghini (1) - CNNMoney

Now THIS is a true doxie mobile.


----------



## johnp

Sonal ... yup, (as a biologist) I know about the hot drink vs cold drink when it's warm, but when it's this warm, just prefer a cooler one!!  I've opted for a chilled wine, and not a iced drink.


----------



## Sonal

johnp said:


> Sonal ... yup, (as a biologist) I know about the hot drink vs cold drink when it's warm, but when it's this warm, just prefer a cooler one!!  I've opted for a chilled wine, and not a iced drink.


Chilled wine is always nice. But I like my hot cuppa in the afternoon.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, Marc I thought that sounded strange about taking a piano with you, but, you never know what people want *shrug*

Had my first physiotherapy session today for my shoulder and now I am in more pain than I was before........hope that it gets better quicker


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hot tea for me please
> Cool Down With A Hot Drink? It's Not As Crazy As You Think : The Salt : NPR


Not sure if you still want it this late at night, Sonal, but it is there when you want it.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, Marc I thought that sounded strange about taking a piano with you, but, you never know what people want *shrug*
> 
> Had my first physiotherapy session today for my shoulder and now I am in more pain than I was before........hope that it gets better quicker


Sorry to hear this, Kim. I went to a great physiotherapist, but now that I have stopped seeing her, the pain in my neck and shoulder have returned. Must go back to see her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, you would have enjoyed the concert tonight. Mendelssohn´s incredible masterpiece, the Octet for Strings (written at age 16 - a humbling fact indeed!) is teamed with his close friend Robert Schumann´s rich and passionate Piano Quartet, Op. 47. Max Reger´s delightful and witty Serenade in G major rounds out a sumptuous program for a summer´s evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall start the day with a cup of hot coffee. This way, your breakfast will be hot and ready to go, just like you. Later ..............


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Marc, sounds like the concert last night was a great one. Coffee to start the day would be most appropriate - thanks!

Off to dim sum later this morning - yeah - missed last Saturday. Then to a wedding reception on Sunday. That's a busy weekend for us "youngsters"!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. I was thinking of starting breakfast now. Still, I shall have some coffee with you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of coffee ................

Coffee good for you, but it's OK to hold back - CNN.com


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. I was thinking of starting breakfast now. Still, I shall have some coffee with you. Paix, mon ami.


It tastes good!! After a very warm night, it feels rather good to be out of bed, up, and getting a little air. I love the early mornings!! 
Enjoy your day Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall, John.

Interesting St.John's weather fact -- On Friday, St. John's hit 20C for the 48th time this year.We still have more days that we may get over 20C temps. In all of last year, we only hit the 20C mark 20 times.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Speaking of coffee ................
> 
> Coffee good for you, but it's OK to hold back - CNN.com


Morning Marc, I used this very story on SAP this morning. Great minds think alike and all that?


----------



## SINC

More today on SAP: A goose nursed back to health after being tangled in fishing line, a banker saves a dozen ducklings in our video and "It's Alive" which made me think of Marc's recent thread. Oh, and remembering Hollywood Squares for you-know-who!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I used this very story on SAP this morning. Great minds think alike and all that?


Yes, I just saw that story on SAP as well. Interesting clip about the man saving the ducklings from the ledge. :clap: Good thing that the little girl had a strong heart when the statue moved. XX)


----------



## groovetube

good morning. today I will be cleaning up, packing for a week at the cottage, the holy terror of working 80+ hours a week for months on end will come to an abrupt stop for 7 whole blissful days.

Boy do I ever need this.


----------



## johnp

groovetube said:


> good morning. today I will be cleaning up, packing for a week at the cottage, the holy terror of working 80+ hours a week for months on end will come to an abrupt stop for 7 whole blissful days.
> 
> Boy do I ever need this.


Enjoy Tim .... sounds like a much-deserved break!!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning. today I will be cleaning up, packing for a week at the cottage, the holy terror of working 80+ hours a week for months on end will come to an abrupt stop for 7 whole blissful days.
> 
> Boy do I ever need this.


Morning, Tim. I agree with John. Have a peaceful break.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting item ..............

Capt. Scott's Terra Nova shipwreck found off Greenland - Technology & Science - CBC News

Great Big Sea - Old Polina (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## SINC

Sunny and hot as I cook a 5 rib prime rib roast that weights about 10 lbs. on the BBQ. Fortunately the RV has A/C and the fridge is full of cold beer with the BBQ right outside the door. beejacon


----------



## friend

Good evening me friends. 
I hope ye all are well.

Long time no see. Sorry about that.
It is a windy road I'm traveling and it leaves me weary and exhausted.
Due to a custody court case Vonetta is not allowed to travel with the kids.
It might take months or even years to settle this. Although, the father has conditions.
He must refrain from use of alcohol and drugs, have to see a councillor and attend AA
once a week, have random drug and alcohol test every two weeks and keep his supervised
visitations with the kids and keep a few more conditions. If he fails once Vonetta will be able 
to instantly leave for Sweden. Court case suspended to further notice.
It is weird and sort of wrong to hope that he will mess up, but that's where he has brought us.
It is tough on Vonetta and I, but it's hardest on the kids.
I'm leaving for the US in the end of August to get married, since we can't do it here.
In the meantime it's just to go in to survival mode and work.
I just finished a music video. Hope ye like it.
See ye later.
All the best, Camán





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Caman. It is a hard situation you are in right now, but getting married in the US might be the best way at this point in time. Then, hopefully, you will be able to sponsor Vonetta and her children to join you and your children in Sweden. Still, it would help if her ex-husband broke his court-mandated conditions. We shall see.

I shall check out your video now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Excellent video, Caman. What does Slan go foill mean? Was that you singing?? All in all, and excellent video experience.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Excellent video, Caman. What does Slan go foill mean? Was that you singing?? All in all, and excellent video experience.


Hi Marc.

Thanks for those kind words.
Glad you liked it.
Slan go foill means Goodbye for now.
It is indeed myself singing.
Lyrics, music and a lot of the pictures are by me.
And soon that lovely Lady will be mine too. 

Give my best to Deborah.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> 
> Thanks for those kind words.
> Glad you liked it.
> Slan go foill means Goodbye for now.
> It is indeed myself singing.
> Lyrics, music and a lot of the pictures are by me.
> And soon that lovely Lady will be mine too.
> 
> Give my best to Deborah.


Thanks for the info, Caman. An excellent video, with great pics, transitions, and a truly great voice.


----------



## johnp

Caman .... first, I'm thankful to Marc for asking a couple of the questions I had. I too much-enjoyed your video -- with your voice, all the wonderful pictures, and that lovely lady!!


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, a beautiful day here today but not quite as hot as I was expecting.

Caman I am thinking about you as you and Vonetta struggle with these issues, and I am glad that you are going to Vonetta to get married.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. Deborah and I have been spending the eveing listening to various CDs of pianists playing the classics. You should be here.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is Maggie's, et al, first birthday today. Deborah sent this out to all her brothers and sisters.

BlueMountain.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Same here.
Have been on the phone with Vonetta for 4,5 hours.
Time to go to Sandman territory. :yawn:
Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Same here.
> Have been on the phone with Vonetta for 4,5 hours.
> Time to go to Sandman territory. :yawn:
> Nite all.


Reminds me of the days when Deborah was in Calgary and I was here. Of course, that was only three and a half time zones apart.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The sun is starting to rise and the birds are singing, so it is a good time to start the coffee and begin to prepare Sunday Brunch.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Slept late after Ann's 70th BD party last night. Didn't get SAP online until after 8:00 a.m., yikes! 

Driving underwater? But of course today on SAP with a letter from grandma and a mini clip called in and out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Slept late after Ann's 70th BD party last night. Didn't get SAP online until after 8:00 a.m., yikes!
> 
> Driving underwater? But of course today on SAP with a letter from grandma and a mini clip called in and out.


Afternoon, Don. Wish Ann a happy birthday from me ............... and a yappy birthday from the doxies.

BlueMountain.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Our neighbors, who are all grad students from China, invited us over for a dim sum ......... John would approve. I use my snow blower to clear out their driveway, and help some of them with their English. So, this is the way they said thanks. Very traditional Chinese foods where shared .......... very tasty.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. Good on your neighbours Marc -- I'll bet it was good!! We enjoyed our dim sum yesterday as well. We eat such often, and never tire of it!! 

Off to a wedding reception today -- an early-afternoon, lunch affair. More food!! The couple live and married in Thailand, this was the first opportunity to travel to his home, meet the family & friends, et al. Should be a fun affair.

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Yes, it was a grand meal today. 

Happy Sunday to you as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 18C at High Tea time here in St.John's. Not a bit of wind, so it is a fine day to take one's tea outside and watch the doxies run about the back yard. Anyone interested in joining me?


----------



## Dr.G.

One final concert in the classical music festival, with works by Grainger, Delius, Shostakovich, and Grieg being performed. Should be an interesting evening. See you all later .................


----------



## javaqueen

enjoy the show Marc....can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## KC4

Good evening Shang!

Happy Birthday to Maggie and her litter-mates, Marc. 

Caman - I liked the video. Thanks for sharing it. Some great body art there of Vonetta's. 

Don - We went on a road trip to Leduc this weekend attending an oil industry event. The QE was nuts, with so many accidents along the way, including a very alarming one with a large motorhome rollover. It disintegrated like a cheap cardboard carton, coming apart at the seams and throwing it's contents for quite a stretch. I hope they are not all built like that. 

John - Hope the wedding reception was great. Sounds like it was a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> enjoy the show Marc....can't wait to hear all about it


It was a grand concert, Kim. Tell you all about it tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good evening Shang!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Maggie and her litter-mates, Marc. Sounds like it was a good day.


Thank you, Kim. We might have one more litter here in St.John's before the big move to Lunenburg, NS. We shall see.

How are you feeling these days???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Kim. We might have one more litter here in St.John's before the big move to Lunenburg, NS. We shall see.
> 
> How are you feeling these days???


I'm feeling only so so today - seem to have a bit of a boomerang effect with some of my symptoms. Hopefully it's just allergies and will go away soon. 

Hope you do have another litter soon. It's rather fun waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm feeling only so so today - seem to have a bit of a boomerang effect with some of my symptoms. Hopefully it's just allergies and will go away soon.
> 
> Hope you do have another litter soon. It's rather fun waiting for them to arrive.


Sorry to hear this, Kim. Hopefully, it is only allergies, as you say. Maybe comes the new year Gracie shall come into season once again and we shall see. Gus will be the dad this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a simple breakfast waiting for you when you rise and shine to face this new day of a new week. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc can't wait to hear about the concert last night, which pieces were played? I have to do my shoulder exercises for my tendonitis (not fun) to try to get rid of some of the pain.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Good luck with the exercises Kim. I'll need a good walk this morning after all the food enjoyed over the weekend!! The wedding reception yesterdays was fun, and the food was sure good. I was 'bad', and will have to get back to being 'good' this week!! 

Is that your fine coffee I detect Marc? I'm ready for a mug when you are - thanks!


----------



## javaqueen

thanks John, the exercises are quite painful but I know that I have to do them if I want my shoulder to regain some of it's mobility. So.........what did you eat at the reception?? Curious minds want to know


----------



## johnp

Kim ... it was a small'ish-sized and very well-prepared buffet -- assorted rolls, caesar and bean salads, roasted potatoes, lasagna, poached salmon, chicken, huge plate of local and tropical fresh fruits, and cakes (to die for). With a bar (beer and wines), and of course, champagne for the after dinner toasts. 
About 42 people in attendance -- so not a large group - and easy to get around, meet, and talk with everyone. It was very well-done, and a fun time.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc can't wait to hear about the concert last night, which pieces were played? I have to do my shoulder exercises for my tendonitis (not fun) to try to get rid of some of the pain.


I have the wrong pieces posted earlier. There were pieces by Beethoven, Franck, Brahms, von Weber and Schumann. 

Good luck with your shoulder. I had rotator cuff problems for six months, and now my neck and shoulder are hurting. Comes with age, I guess. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Good luck with the exercises Kim. I'll need a good walk this morning after all the food enjoyed over the weekend!! The wedding reception yesterdays was fun, and the food was sure good. I was 'bad', and will have to get back to being 'good' this week!!
> 
> Is that your fine coffee I detect Marc? I'm ready for a mug when you are - thanks!


Morning, John. Yes, we serve the very best of coffees here at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I too ate too much over this party weekend. SAP is up for the day with a mini clip of a guy bending his hand that even hurts to watch, a video on producing sugar art and some burning questions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. An incredible story about the mother dog saving her pups. :clap::clap:


----------



## javaqueen

couldn't look at the hand clip - definitely hurt just looking at it 
loved the Dog clip *cheer* 

sounds like a great buffet John 
Don, what did you eat on the weekend when you were partying?


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> Don, what did you eat on the weekend when you were partying?


I cooked a 10 pound prime rib roast on the BBQ, cut it into finger size bites and served it as an appetizer with crusty roll chunks and au jus to dip. That was followed by a complete Chinese Buffet with a dozen dishes from the local take out. Also trays of fresh fruit, cheeses and various types of ham sausage and salami. Dessert was the birthday cake, (ordered a big one for the occasion) to feed all 24 of us. Plus tons of cold beer and Sangria for the ladies.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. An incredible story about the mother dog saving her pups. :clap::clap:


Yes, it was and I see you posted it in the pet thread too. I did not think to do that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, it was and I see you posted it in the pet thread too. I did not think to do that.


A touching story of a mother's devotion. :love2::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit warm for hot tea at 4PM, at least here in St.John's, so might I suggest something cold???


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon everyone, taking a break before I make some dinner was wondering if there was any coffee made?


----------



## johnp

Hi Kim ..... that buffet we had yesterday was prepared and served at a hotel (a Holiday Inn & Suites in North Vancouver), and was 'the' best commercially-prepared buffet I think I (and we) have ever tasted, and I really didn't do it justice this morning with the description I provided. 

I'm not great with food "names", but here's a bit better go at it!!

- bean salad -- definitely a 3+ bean salad, and so good!!
- potatoes -- new season nuggets, halved, and roasted.
- cannelloni (not lasagna) -- stuffed with cheeses & spinach, w/a tomato-based sauce (a major yum!!)
- chicken -- small breast meat pieces, in a mushroom gravy (like eating mushroom-butter!!)
- salmon -- not sure what kind (coho or spring?) -- fillet pieces, poached (and so well-prepared!!)
- the fruit plate -- the typical melons and all, plus -- local strawberries, blueberries, and raspberries (yum!!)
- the desserts -- cakes - a huge 3-layer chocolate, a bundt, and two different kinds of fruit mouses (so good, and I usually find such too sweet, not this time, I did good, probably too good!!)

Thought you might enjop a better description from that little I provided so-early this morning!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## friend

Evening all. 

John, JKim and Kim: Thank you, glad ye liked it.

Still status quo here with no news or development.
Trying to find ways that would let me go to the US for the marriage,
but as it stands right now it is very difficult.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening all.
> 
> John, JKim and Kim: Thank you, glad ye liked it.
> 
> Still status quo here with no news or development.
> Trying to find ways that would let me go to the US for the marriage,
> but as it stands right now it is very difficult.


Good luck, Caman. After your move to Washington, one would think it would be easier for you to gain entry into the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night here. I have another early morning tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Caman. After your move to Washington, one would think it would be easier for you to gain entry into the US.


Morningall. 

Marc: My fault. What I meant was that I trying to find
someone to take care of the kids whilst being in the US.
I will get a 3 months visa no problems, but leaving 7
kids behind is a wee bit more challenging, since those
I asked feel a bit overwhelmed. We will see how it plays out.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morningall.
> 
> Marc: My fault. What I meant was that I trying to find
> someone to take care of the kids whilst being in the US.
> I will get a 3 months visa no problems, but leaving 7
> kids behind is a wee bit more challenging, since those
> I asked feel a bit overwhelmed. We will see how it plays out.


I see. I wondered about that myself. Hopefully, it shall all work out well for you in the end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a simple breakfast made when you rise to face the new day ................ but first, some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. A cup of coffee sounds perfect for this early start to the day -- thanks Marc. Hope the morning finds everyone well, and in good spirits.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, another hot day in store for us here. I have to take the motor home out and dump the holding tanks today and refill with water, a task that needs doing every three days when you live in it full time as we have been for a week today now.

SAP is up with a video of how they get monster ships in the water after building them, a skateboard trick in our mini clip and a reader's take on the Assange saga.

I see by his posting in another thread on the 'hell saying' valedictorian that Marc has already seen SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. A cup of coffee sounds perfect for this early start to the day -- thanks Marc. Hope the morning finds everyone well, and in good spirits.


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. I am off to talki insurance with a broker ......... that should be interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, another hot day in store for us here. I have to take the motor home out and dump the holding tanks today and refill with water, a task that needs doing every three days when you live in it full time as we have been for a week today now.
> 
> SAP is up with a video of how they get monster ships in the water after building them, a skateboard trick in our mini clip and a reader's take on the Assange saga.
> 
> I see by his posting in another thread on the 'hell saying' valedictorian that Marc has already seen SAP.


Morning, Don. No, no SAP visit yet. That "hell" piece was from CBC. What a school board!!! tptptptp


----------



## SINC

I see, then great minds think alike as I used that same story on SAP today, but the CTV version.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I see, then great minds think alike as I used that same story on SAP today, but the CTV version.


True. I know that you can't use CBC sites .............. which is not right, in my opinion.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, been busy this morning with students and my oldest daughter who needed help hemming a dress that she made..........is there any coffee left, next student is in 10 minutes and I am in need of my coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of fresh coffee, Kim. We make it by the cup so each cup is fresh. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True. I know that you can't use CBC sites .............. which is not right, in my opinion.


Marc, I can use CBC links all right, but I cannot use parts of stories or quotes without paying for them.


----------



## SINC

Just finished taking the motor home out to dump the holding tanks after taking a quick shower beforehand. Ann is babysitting all day and Crystal took Greg and Leah to Banff for the day, leaving at 6:00 a.m., so am home with Tao for the day. Have a doctor's three month check-up today and hopefully he can get me an appointment with a specialist soon for my infected eye. He has been trying since May without success. It is a miserable thing to live with, that is for sure. Imagine having a piece of dirt in your eye for seven long months.  I can hardly wait for something to assist with it as every anti-biotic we have tried (five now) will not touch it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I can use CBC links all right, but I cannot use parts of stories or quotes without paying for them.


Seems strange, and not fair to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished taking the motor home out to dump the holding tanks after taking a quick shower beforehand. Ann is babysitting all day and Crystal took Greg and Leah to Banff for the day, leaving at 6:00 a.m., so am home with Tao for the day. Have a doctor's three month check-up today and hopefully he can get me an appointment with a specialist soon for my infected eye. He has been trying since May without success. It is a miserable thing to live with, that is for sure. Imagine having a piece of dirt in your eye for seven long months.  I can hardly wait for something to assist with it as every anti-biotic we have tried (five now) will not touch it.


Good luck with your eye, Don. As well, good luck with little Tao. Glad to hear that he is making it despite his injuries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM High Tea, but it is too hot here for anything warm, so ice tea, beer, lemonade or G&Ts will be on the menu today.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck with your eye, Don. As well, good luck with little Tao. Glad to hear that he is making it despite his injuries.


Same from me.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Same from me.


Afternoon, Caman ............ evening there. How are you today?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman ............ evening there. How are you today?


Hi Marc.
Not too bad, thanks.
How are you, your lovely wife and all the doxes?
(spell check help me and turned the dogs into "dioxins") hahahaha :lmao:

All the little rascals will be in school tomorrow.
What am a poor da to do, all alone.   :clap:

Can't go to the US until the end of October. 
But the court case might soon be resolved, since
it looks like the father doesn't have to attend AA 
meetings once a week but once a day.
That's is really "gloves off", hard stuff indeed to live up to.
I would not be able to keep that, and I don't even touch the stuff.
We will see. Fingers crossed.
I surely miss my lovely bride-to-be. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> Not too bad, thanks.
> How are you, your lovely wife and all the doxes?
> (spell check help me and turned the dogs into "dioxins") hahahaha :lmao:
> 
> All the little rascals will be in school tomorrow.
> What am a poor da to do, all alone.   :clap:
> 
> Can't go to the US until the end of October.
> But the court case might soon be resolved, since
> it looks like the father doesn't have to attend AA
> meetings once a week but once a day.
> That's is really "gloves off", hard stuff indeed to live up to.
> I would not be able to keep that, and I don't even touch the stuff.
> We will see. Fingers crossed.
> I surely miss my lovely bride-to-be. :-(


Well, it sounds as if the Nordic god of Luck is smiling upon you. Not that I wish this man ill and want him to fall off the wagon, but hopefully he will slip one day, not attend a meeting (although not to have a drink), and then the judge will rule in your favor. I know that when I was a single parent and had custody of my two children, I could not move more than 50km away from here, without her permission, although she could have up and moved to New Zealand at a moment's notice.

Good luck, my friend.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up to 4PM High Tea, but it is too hot here for anything warm, so ice tea, beer, lemonade or G&Ts will be on the menu today.


Missed your call Marc, just got back in from a short food shop at one of our local Asian Markets - needed a 'fresh air' break, plus, a few things for tonight's dinner. 

Came back with some prune plums and mini-eggplants. The plums will go into our "fruit salad du jour", and the eggplants - new to me - will be prepared with curry. An Indian gent was buying the little eggplants and I asked him how to prepare, etc. Loved his description, so thought I would try them. With some leftover sliced pork steak and rice from yesterday, guess I have a plan for today's meal!! 

It's certainly cooler here today than it's been for a long while, and has stayed rather overcast (and a touch muggy). But I still think a G&T would fit the bill perfectly, if there's any left?!! Gracias Senor!!


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies are doing well. We are doxie sitting for one of our dogs that lives two houses down from us. Bridget, the at the top, is with her mom, Daisy, her sister, Gracie, and her aunt Abby in this pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, there is still a fresh G&T with your name on it, so long as you don't have to drive. I grew mini egg plants when I had a greenhouse here in St.John's.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, there is still a fresh G&T with your name on it, so long as you don't have to drive. I grew mini egg plants when I had a greenhouse here in St.John's.


Yum, sounds good!! Do mini-eggplants taste 'better' than the big ones - hope so!!


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, it sounds as if the Nordic god of Luck is smiling upon you. Not that I wish this man ill and want him to fall off the wagon, but hopefully he will slip one day, not attend a meeting (although not to have a drink), and then the judge will rule in your favor. I know that when I was a single parent and had custody of my two children, I could not move more than 50km away from here, without her permission, although she could have up and moved to New Zealand at a moment's notice.
> 
> Good luck, my friend.


Thanks again.
Yes, that system is unfair and rather peculiar.
Even if a parent has full custody he/she can't 
move without consent. Strange really, since the 
other parent could actually be a harden criminal
in prison and that rule would still apply.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks again.
> Yes, that system is unfair and rather peculiar.
> Even if a parent has full custody he/she can't
> move without consent. Strange really, since the
> other parent could actually be a harden criminal
> in prison and that rule would still apply.


No, I think that being in prison here in NL would change the court order. Anyway, that is in my past.

I hope for the best for you in your near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine evening. Deborah and I went to a Mexican restaurant this evening, since neither of us felt like cooking.


----------



## friend

Nite.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite.


Good night, Caman. See you at the Over the Hump Day Breakfast. Peace, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Well, my three month check-up went well today with a strong heart beat and a blood pressure of 124 over 72, which the doc says is very good. The eye remains a waiting game and he now assures me it can be fixed by being probed and drained when a specialist becomes available. Trouble is, very few are accepting new patients now in Alberta and that is the holdup.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, my three month check-up went well today with a strong heart beat and a blood pressure of 124 over 72, which the doc says is very good. The eye remains a waiting game and he now assures me it can be fixed by being probed and drained when a specialist becomes available. Trouble is, very few are accepting new patients now in Alberta and that is the holdup.


Don, good numbers re the heart and bp, sorry to hear about the wait for the eye. One would think that there are more specialists flocking to AB. We have a shortage of specialist in certain areas due to their moving to AB. Anyway, I wish you well, having gone through cataract and detached retina surgery. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. With 19C temps, no wind and clear skies, it is a great night to bring my telescope outside. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone
Caman, you are in my thoughts with your upcoming nuptials to Vonetta 
Marc, the doxies look great  they all look like winners to me
Don, thinking about you with your eye and hoping that something opens up at a specialists very soon for you 

just about to relax for the evening, catch you all tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

Caman, now that you are back with us, and 3 1/2 time zones earlier than any TZ in Canada (i.e., me), feel free to bring in a guess chef for us all any day of the week. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone
> Caman, you are in my thoughts with your upcoming nuptials to Vonetta
> Marc, the doxies look great  they all look like winners to me
> Don, thinking about you with your eye and hoping that something opens up at a specialists very soon for you
> 
> just about to relax for the evening, catch you all tomorrow


Evening, Kim. Just about to pull the pin and go out stargazing. Hope this finds you well. How is you shoulder/neck?


----------



## javaqueen

still quite bad - next appointment with physiotherapist is on Friday, doing my exercises and teaching a bit differently to avoid aggravating the shoulder again


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> still quite bad - next appointment with physiotherapist is on Friday, doing my exercises and teaching a bit differently to avoid aggravating the shoulder again


Sorry to hear this, Kim. Hopefully, physio will help ASAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone..........do I smell coffee Marc??


----------



## johnp

Morning all. I'm ready when you're serving Marc - thanks! After a rather decent sleep, and the cool'ish feel to the morning, a fine cup of coffee will hit the spot!!
Cheers!


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Kim, Don, John, and good afternoon Caman. Hope all is well, just finished brewing some WMBB, anyone wish a cup?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Just finished up a new issue of SAP with an underwater video of a struggle, a pic of PEI and a story to make you smile. A rainy start to our day, but it should be a nice one by afternoon. Now it is back to the grind for me, later . . .


----------



## Rps

Morning Don. We had some rain yesterday....much needed here. At least you haven't been hit with snow yet!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim, John, Rp and Don ................. sounds like a movie. I best make some fresh coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny at 11AM ................. with the doxies basking in the sunshine out on the back deck.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, just finished taking MayBelle for her morning walk. She is adjusting well here, she still is a bit heavy but we're working on that. As she is black we certainly have to watch the heat with her. Saw a really unique dog the other day....it was from Vietnam and looked like it should be on the wall as Egyptian art....really weird looking but very cool at the same time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, just finished taking MayBelle for her morning walk. She is adjusting well here, she still is a bit heavy but we're working on that. As she is black we certainly have to watch the heat with her. Saw a really unique dog the other day....it was from Vietnam and looked like it should be on the wall as Egyptian art....really weird looking but very cool at the same time.


Good idea, Rp. 

Was the dog a Pharaoh Hound? I have never seen one other than in pictures and video clips.

Pharaoh Hound Dog Tricks - YouTube


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, while not exactly like ..... It is more in line with a Ridgeback.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, thought that I smelled coffee
2nd student has done their piano exam, one more to go today
going to be quite busy around here until 7:30 tonight
have a great day everyone


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Caman, now that you are back with us, and 3 1/2 time zones earlier than any TZ in Canada (i.e., me), feel free to bring in a guess chef for us all any day of the week. Merci, mon ami.


Sorry Marc.
Have to take a break again from the world and all.
Vonetta and I are not talking now, due to everything happening.
See ye all later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, while not exactly like ..... It is more in line with a Ridgeback.


Interesting .................

Rhodesian Ridgeback Club of Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, thought that I smelled coffee
> 2nd student has done their piano exam, one more to go today
> going to be quite busy around here until 7:30 tonight
> have a great day everyone


I shall keep the coffee flowing your way throughout the day, Kim. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Sorry Marc.
> Have to take a break again from the world and all.
> Vonetta and I are not talking now, due to everything happening.
> See ye all later.


Sorry to hear this, Caman. You seemed so happy together. PM me if you want to chat in private. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Marc, here is a picture I shot yesterday afternoon of Tao as he lay at my feet. I had him all day long again as Crystal took Greg and Leah to Banff and Ann was babysitting . This clearly shows how deformed his rear legs are since he ripped both tendons and frankly I am amazed at how well he can walk at 12.5 years of age.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for little Tao, Don. He's a fighter and a survivor. One of Abby's legs looks odd and she walks funny because on her injury. The surgery helped to ease the pain, but since she is 9, she still wants to walk her normal way. She seems to run like a rabbit with both back legs moving in tandem.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Don - It's amazing the way many animals can adapt to injury and carry on. Birds seem especially adept at adapting. Hope Tao continues to deal with his injury without much discomfort. 

Caman - Good luck - Hope things turn better for you soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 28C humidex reading, and the sunshine is not being cooled by the light breeze. Therefore, any thought of a 4PM High Tea with hot tea is off the menu ............. unless specifically requested due to illness (e.g., Kim) or insanity (e.g., Don, who does not drink tea). Cold drinks of all sorts and alcoholic content shall be served today.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, I am serving a special drink this afternoon in honor of today being the 58th anniversary of the Dr. Seuss classic "The Cat in the Hat". Free all day, except for those who have to drive, will be Thing One and Thing Two. I am going to have one of each as a toast to Dr.S. 

Thing One

1 oz Blue Curacao liqueur
1/2 glass orange juice
I shall fill the glass with 7-Up soda
I shall mix these ingredients and serve over ice.

Thing Two

1 part pineapple juice
1 part Blue Curacao liqueur
1 part Midori melon liqueur

I shall mix these ingredients and serve over ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is just now 4PM here, and the line up has started. Guess we have some thirsty folks at this end of the country.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How are you feeling today?


I'm doing better today thanks Marc. Whatever was trying to get me seems to be dissipating. 
I am believer in Cold FX and ginseng. 

How are you today?


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> I'm doing better today thanks Marc. Whatever was trying to get me seems to be dissipating.
> I am believer in Cold FX and ginseng.
> 
> How are you today?


Good to hear Kim .... now on to a full recovery, eh!! 

For me, it's garlic, ginger, and cayenne -- my "three amigos" - I use them in just about everything I cook, and really do believe that they help keep me from colds, flu, and the like. And even if they do not, I sure enjoy them!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> It is just now 4PM here, and the line up has started. Guess we have some thirsty folks at this end of the country.


Yes, I remember a few of them from my days back there!! 

Not sure what would be most-appropriate today Marc ... but I think Screech on-the-rocks, with a light squeeze of lemon, would do the trick. Merci!!


----------



## SINC

One hot weather drink I enjoy is Appleton's Jamaica rum with ginger ale and a splash of club soda over ice with a sprig of mint. Very refreshing. Any amber rum will do, I just happened to have Appleton's handy, but don't use dark rum.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm doing better today thanks Marc. Whatever was trying to get me seems to be dissipating.
> I am believer in Cold FX and ginseng.
> 
> How are you today?


Good to hear, Kim. I did not believe in Cold FX until the one year I did not get a flu shot, and I got the flu. Cold FX really helped, and I use it at even the thought of a cold.

I am fine. Enjoying the fine weather and no teaching.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good to hear Kim .... now on to a full recovery, eh!!
> 
> For me, it's garlic, ginger, and cayenne -- my "three amigos" - I use them in just about everything I cook, and really do believe that they help keep me from colds, flu, and the like. And even if they do not, I sure enjoy them!!


Deborah is the same as you, John, and when we are sick, she makes meals with these "three amigos".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One hot weather drink I enjoy is Appleton's Jamaica rum with ginger ale and a splash of club soda over ice with a sprig of mint. Very refreshing. Any amber rum will do, I just happened to have Appleton's handy, but don't use dark rum.


Well, I could make you one of these Don .................. might even have one myself, but with 7-Up instead of club soda.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, it is BYOI since I am running out of ice.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I could make you one of these Don .................. might even have one myself, but with 7-Up instead of club soda.


Marc, the splash of club soda is to cut the sweetness of the ginger ale. You would substitute the 7-Up for the ginger ale, not the club soda.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Folks, it is BYOI since I am running out of ice.


Can't grab some ice from the icebergs floating around the bay?


----------



## JCCanuck

Hey Dr G and friends!
Taking a quick break at work and getting thirsty from all this "liquid" talk going on here.
My favourite drink so far in this wonderful summer we are having here in the GTA area is vodka and lemonade. Is there a name for that?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, the splash of club soda is to cut the sweetness of the ginger ale. You would substitute the 7-Up for the ginger ale, not the club soda.


I see ............. but I like 7 Up and ginger ale, not club soda.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Can't grab some ice from the icebergs floating around the bay?


Wrong season ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Hey Dr G and friends!
> Taking a quick break at work and getting thirsty from all this "liquid" talk going on here.
> My favourite drink so far in this wonderful summer we are having here in the GTA area is vodka and lemonade. Is there a name for that?


Well, here in The Shang, at The Hair of the Doxie Den, we call our vodka, lemonade and Tom Collins mix drink a Vodka Collins. We do use NL iceberg vodka.


----------



## johnp

The daughter gave us some mandarin orange-flavoured Absolut for Mother's Day, and (at my request) some 'straight' (non-flavoured) Absolut for Father's Day. 

I'm not one to 'know' vodkas, but this stuff was too good to add to any mix -- we enjoyed each in "shooter-type" glasses (acquired in Mexico) -- straight, with just the "smallest" hint of sprite or something similar added. 

But that was when our weather was moist and cool, and the drinks enjoyed for their warming!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> The daughter gave us some mandarin orange-flavoured Absolut for Mother's Day, and (at my request) some 'straight' (non-flavoured) Absolut for Father's Day.
> 
> I'm not one to 'know' vodkas, but this stuff was too good to add to any mix -- we enjoyed each in "shooter-type" glasses (acquired in Mexico) -- straight, with just the "smallest" hint of sprite or something similar added.
> 
> But that was when our weather was moist and cool, and the drinks enjoyed for their warming!!!!


Sounds reasonable, John.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. I have to head to the kitchen to prepare our dinner "du jour" soon, and sign off, so I'm trying to stall a little!! It's that time of day, and I'm not complaining, just find it comes a little too quickly some days!! 

An epsiode of 'Monarch of the Glen', 'As Time goes By', and 'Barney Miller' scheduled for our viewing after dinner. 

Happy evening everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone. I have to head to the kitchen to prepare our dinner "du jour" soon, and sign off, so I'm trying to stall a little!! It's that time of day, and I'm not complaining, just find it comes a little too quickly some days!!
> 
> An epsiode of 'Monarch of the Glen', 'As Time goes By', and 'Barney Miller' scheduled for our viewing after dinner.
> 
> Happy evening everyone!!


Gota love Barney Miller and all the gang, John.

I have been out back stargazing. It is a clear night, with little wind and 21C temps at 10PM. What an amazing summer we have experienced here in St. John's, truly the best in all my 35 years here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. I am off early to get a new muffler on my 8 year old Echo, so I may or may not be online early in the morning. Hopefully, someone will make coffee. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, my 11-year-old 2001 Suzuki 4 x 4 has never had anything replaced, just oil and filters. No mufflers, no brakes, no tune-up, no light bulbs, no nothing. It even has the original battery, still working fine after 11 plus years.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, my 11-year-old 2001 Suzuki 4 x 4 has never had anything replaced, just oil and filters. No mufflers, no brakes, no tune-up, no light bulbs, no nothing. It even has the original battery, still working fine after 11 plus years.


Same here, Don, but you don't have the salt on the roads like we do. The warrenty just expired, so Toyota agreed to pay 80% and me just 20%. So, all in all, that's not bad and it's a great car with only 44,000 km in just over 8 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. However, first comes coffee.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the coffee Marc. Be sure not to miss the video on SAP this morning. You won't believe what this dog can do!


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. I need a coffee after watching that video Don - wow, that's some dog!! Couldn't look at that picture very long - good grief, I could never walk out and sit where that guy was. That's for the invite to coffee Marc.
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for the coffee Marc. Be sure not to miss the video on SAP this morning. You won't believe what this dog can do!


No problem. Amazing clip of that Russian Pit Bull. Doxies could NEVER do any of that sort of action.

YES, I am dizzy after seeing that pic. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. I need a coffee after watching that video Don - wow, that's some dog!! Couldn't look at that picture very long - good grief, I could never walk out and sit where that guy was. That's for the invite to coffee Marc.
> Have a great day everyone!!


Morning, John. Making some fresh coffee ................ hope it brings Kim online to share some with us. We shall see.


----------



## OldeBullDust

> only 44,000 km in just over 8 years.


Wow! Marc that's amazing - on your second tank of gas?

- Do you have a secondary mode of transport - dog sled maybe??

I have a 2005 VW Jetta Wagon (Diesel), just turned 218,000 km 
[Mind you I put almost 9,000 on in three weeks this summer driving to/from and around Newfoundland]


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Wow! Marc that's amazing - on your second tank of gas?
> 
> - Do you have a secondary mode of transport - dog sled maybe??
> 
> I have a 2005 VW Jetta Wagon (Diesel), just turned 218,000 km
> [Mind you I put almost 9,000 on in three weeks this summer driving to/from and around Newfoundland]


Yes, Bill, gasoline engines are so 20th century. We threw away the engine and have the doxies pull us everywhere. Some folks have engines that are measured in horsepower, we have doxie power. 

Driving to and/or from NL, epecially St. John's is a long, long drive. Still, there are caravans of RVs that come here each summer to say that they have been to Cape Spear, the furthest easterly point in North America, or to St.John's, the oldest city in North America.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Well, here in The Shang, at The Hair of the Doxie Den, we call our vodka, lemonade and Tom Collins mix drink a Vodka Collins. We do use NL iceberg vodka.


Funny you should mention Iceberg vodka, just bought the stuff recently since it was on sale at LCBO. Great stuff and glad it's from NL. Vodka Collins sounds awesome, will try that sometimes.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Bill, gasoline engines are so 20th century. We threw away the engine and have the doxies pull us everywhere. Some folks have engines that are measured in horsepower, we have doxie power.


Problem is the doxic fumes created, a major problem with the locals.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Problem is the doxic fumes created, a major problem with the locals.


True ............ but we rain fumeless doxies due to what they eat.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Funny you should mention Iceberg vodka, just bought the stuff recently since it was on sale at LCBO. Great stuff and glad it's from NL. Vodka Collins sounds awesome, will try that sometimes.


Well, it is too warm for hot tea at 4PM High Tea, so name your drink ........ my treat.

Mea culpa, but I cannot remember if your name is Todd or Andrew.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Well, it is too warm for hot tea at 4PM High Tea, so name your drink ........ my treat.
> 
> Mea culpa, but I cannot remember if your name is Todd or Andrew.


Think of Hot _________y.
Not to be selfish but the biggest glass 0f Vodka Collins you can make, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Think of Hot _________y.
> Not to be selfish but the biggest glass 0f Vodka Collins you can make, thanks!


That would be the liter-sized glass, Todd. So, you may have whatever you want so long as you are not driving.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Marc ... will pass on a cold one today, it just doesn't seem to 'fit' the weather we have. Will stay with some red wine, and likely wear a sweater when we go out on the balcony this afternoon!! Unless it changes considerably from now until then - which it could do, I see it is getting a touch brighter out there now. Good old "Maritime" weather, eh!! "If you don't like it now, wait a few minutes for it to change"!!

How's the day been treating everyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Marc ... will pass on a cold one today, it just doesn't seem to 'fit' the weather we have. Will stay with some red wine, and likely wear a sweater when we go out on the balcony this afternoon!! Unless it changes considerably from now until then - which it could do, I see it is getting a touch brighter out there now. Good old "Maritime" weather, eh!! "If you don't like it now, wait a few minutes for it to change"!!
> 
> How's the day been treating everyone?


No problem, John. However, here we are getting VERY atypical weather -- currently sunny 23C with a slight breeze. This is shaping up to be the warmest August in our history, which came at the heels of the warmest July in our history. Strange .....


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> No problem, John. However, here we are getting VERY atypical weather -- currently sunny 23C with a slight breeze. This is shaping up to be the warmest August in our history, which came at the heels of the warmest July in our history. Strange .....


I've really enjoyed reading your reports about your summer weather, and yes, after living 25 years in Atlantic Canada, I know where you're coming from when you say it's been "very atypical". But a unique and enjoyable experience, eh!!

Our sky has broken a little, and the temperature has dropped ... we're just below 20C now, and the air out on the balcony feels quite 'fresh'. The big clouds look as if they would like to rain, and we wish they would, but no go yet!!

Dinner prep's soon. It's back to one of our 'standards' today -- a fish fillet for she, pork tenderloin 'medallions' for me. With some fresh green beans, new nugget potatoes, and a little fresh fruit (peach and prune plum).

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I've really enjoyed reading your reports about your summer weather, and yes, after living 25 years in Atlantic Canada, I know where you're coming from when you say it's been "very atypical". But a unique and enjoyable experience, eh!!
> 
> Our sky has broken a little, and the temperature has dropped ... we're just below 20C now, and the air out on the balcony feels quite 'fresh'. The big clouds look as if they would like to rain, and we wish they would, but no go yet!!
> 
> Dinner prep's soon. It's back to one of our 'standards' today -- a fish fillet for she, pork tenderloin 'medallions' for me. With some fresh green beans, new nugget potatoes, and a little fresh fruit (peach and prune plum).
> 
> Cheers!!


In my 35 years here in St.John's, this has been my best summer yet. Strangely enough, last summer was one of if not THE worst summer weather wise. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II another step closer to setting sail - Nova Scotia - CBC News

May she sail straight and true.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Bluenose II another step closer to setting sail - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> May she sail straight and true.


I'll second that. I sailed on the Bluenose II .. well, the tourist thing in Halifax Harbour, et al. It wasn't a real "sail experience", but it was fun to board a craft with such historical significance. And it is such a beautiful ship!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I'll second that. I sailed on the Bluenose II .. well, the tourist thing in Halifax Harbour, et al. It wasn't a real "sail experience", but it was fun to board a craft with such historical significance. And it is such a beautiful ship!!


Cool. To be honest, before my wife said, "Let's retire to Lunenburg", all I knew about the town was the Bluenose II.


----------



## Dr.G.

A blast from the past ...............

Edgar Bergen--What's My Line- YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember Coke in a bottle for a nickle or a dime??????????

EDGAR BERGAN SHOW - YouTube


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Remember Coke in a bottle for a nickle or a dime??????????
> 
> EDGAR BERGAN SHOW - YouTube


Yes ... remember watching the show, and enjoying the cokes during summer work breaks. Can't remember if the latter were a nickel or dime, but the machine in the cafeteria at the cannery dispensed them, and they helped to keep me awake during the long hours of work.

I started summer work there at 16 years of age, and made a whopping $1.06 an hour that first season!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes ... remember watching the show, and enjoying the cokes during summer work breaks. Can't remember if the latter were a nickel or dime, but the machine in the cafeteria at the cannery dispensed them, and they helped to keep me awake during the long hours of work.
> 
> I started summer work there at 16 years of age, and made a whopping $1.06 an hour that first season!!


Cool. That was more than the 75 cents an hour I earned once I got my working papers at the age of 16.


----------



## johnp

Marc ... those wages sound so little now!! But that summer work (with its long hours, and much overtime) got me through my first 4 years of university!!


----------



## groovetube

greetings from the muskokas. Would love to stay here another few weeks. A yoga class in a converted boathouse over the water, and a pretty long canoe trip today. Hoep everyone is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... those wages sound so little now!! But that summer work (with its long hours, and much overtime) got me through my first 4 years of university!!


I was able to get 15 hours of work study work for each of the four university years for my undergrad degrees. I got some scholarships, but not much. Luckily, I got a fellowship for my master's program, and a graduate assistantship for my doctoral program. Hard to believe but since I turned 16, I have only been without some form of income for 5 1/2 months.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> greetings from the muskokas. Would love to stay here another few weeks. A yoga class in a converted boathouse over the water, and a pretty long canoe trip today. Hoep everyone is well.


Greetings, Tim. You sound relaxed and at peace. Kudos, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I should start to make the famous TGIF Breakfast for us all .................. along with some specialty coffees. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I seem to be the only person in the world on SAP just now .............. the person in Ethopia left. Talk about lonely ............... :-confused:


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone from Saint Albert, AB is now on the SAP site .................... I wonder who that could be????????????


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc.......mmmmmm coffee, much thanks 

another physiotherapy session today, need to get office work done before I go because I can't do much afterward


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. A cool 'feeling' morning here, that coffee does sound good -- thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc.......mmmmmm coffee, much thanks
> 
> another physiotherapy session today, need to get office work done before I go because I can't do much afterward


Good luck, Kim. Coffee coming right up. Do you feel the physio is helping?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. A cool 'feeling' morning here, that coffee does sound good -- thanks Marc.


Morning, John. Hot coffee coming right up ......... for you. It is sunny and 22C already this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Someone from Saint Albert, AB is now on the SAP site .................... I wonder who that could be????????????


Well, it wasn't me Marc, I didn't get SAP online until about a half hour ago. A typewriter as part of a symphony orchestra? You bet in our video today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, it wasn't me Marc, I didn't get SAP online until about a half hour ago. A typewriter as part of a symphony orchestra? You bet in our video today on SAP.


Interesting. I always find it amazing where the folks viewing SAP are located.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another warm day here in St. John's, so I am going to start to get cold drinks ready for this afternoon and evening for any and all who are hot and thirst for something cold. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Kim. Coffee coming right up. Do you feel the physio is helping?


I go today and then again on Monday, if I don't feel any improvement by Tuesday, then I may not go back and just modify the way that I do things until the shoulder heals itself.

And thank you so much for the coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I go today and then again on Monday, if I don't feel any improvement by Tuesday, then I may not go back and just modify the way that I do things until the shoulder heals itself.
> 
> And thank you so much for the coffee


That is basically what I did with my neck and shoulder. I only have pain when I wake up in the morning. I think that it is the way I sleep. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up upon 4PM High Tea and the line ups are already starting ............... and I feel that they are not lining up for tea and scones. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. Missed 'high tea' Marc, but thanks for the offer to join in. 

We have found it too breezy/cool for an iced drink out on the balcony this afternoon, so between our computer stuff, Jean's art work (she's into some fancy "doodling" stuff again), and my initial dinner prep's, we just pulled our chairs back in the den, took a break and enjoyed a glass+ of wine. 

It's out with the daughter tomorrow (Saturday) morning -- dim sum and chatter -- yeah!! It's only been a week since the last "encounter of this kind", but we're anxious, and ready to go!! 

I've enjoyed your weather reports "du jour" Marc ... no such 'action' here, but it sure has felt a little like 'fall' has arrived!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone. Missed 'high tea' Marc, but thanks for the offer to join in.
> 
> We have found it too breezy/cool for an iced drink out on the balcony this afternoon, so between our computer stuff, Jean's art work (she's into some fancy "doodling" stuff again), and my initial dinner prep's, we just pulled our chairs back in the den, took a break and enjoyed a glass+ of wine.
> 
> It's out with the daughter tomorrow (Saturday) morning -- dim sum and chatter -- yeah!! It's only been a week since the last "encounter of this kind", but we're anxious, and ready to go!!
> 
> I've enjoyed your weather reports "du jour" Marc ... no such 'action' here, but it sure has felt a little like 'fall' has arrived!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Evening, John. It is 18C here now, with a clear sky and a half moon shining brightly. We did get our much needed rain as wll. So, it was a win-win here, with 28C temps for part of the day and some rain for a few hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

It is also approaching time for me to shut it down as a 4:00 a.m. start comes earlier every day lately. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Slept in but now it is time to get serious with breakfast .................. but first, as always, coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Toronto's Fan Expo gives sneak peek at Frankenweenie - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News

Monster doxies ..................... what will they think up next??????????


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc ... coffee sounds great .. thanks! We have a fresh breeze coming in through the windows this morning - the coffee will be appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc ... coffee sounds great .. thanks! We have a fresh breeze coming in through the windows this morning - the coffee will be appreciated.


Morning, John. Fresh coffee coming right up.

We have a bit of sun this morning, 15C temps and clean ocean air coming through the windows here. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Took me two hours to finish up a story on SAP this morning but there is a video to give you a chuckle. It's a group of seniors with their version of Olympic synchronized swimming. Also, it's a dog's life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Took me two hours to finish up a story on SAP this morning but there is a video to give you a chuckle. It's a group of seniors with their version of Olympic synchronized swimming. Also, it's a dog's life.


Don, I guess that story was about the Spirit Of St. Albert Society (SOSA). Interesting. Is St. A. 150 years old???

Cute clip about the men swimming.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang!

I'm in the Vancouver area now and the weather is lovely! I'm going to enjoy some time at Harrison Hot Springs later.

Yesterday was fine for the great wedding of a favourite friend here.

Today's going to be another good day for a wedding! Woot!


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Today's going to be another good day for a wedding! Woot!


Thanks Kim!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I guess that story was about the Spirit Of St. Albert Society (SOSA). Interesting. Is St. A. 150 years old???
> 
> Cute clip about the men swimming.


Yes Marc, it is now 151 years since the city was established by Father Lacombe. It is a very old community, much to the surprise of many.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang!
> 
> I'm in the Vancouver area now and the weather is lovely! I'm going to enjoy some time at Harrison Hot Springs later.
> 
> Yesterday was fine for the great wedding of a favourite friend here.
> 
> Today's going to be another good day for a wedding! Woot!


Afternoon, Kim. Glad to hear that you are feeling better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thanks Kim!


Today!!!????!!!! I thought it was the 29th!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are NOT ready to have the reception at The Shangri-la Clubhouse today. If you are getting married today, we are going to have to ship the whole wedding party and guest list off to the chalet in Salzburg, Austria. It can accommodate about 500 people, so keep your guest list below that number. We have a huge jumbo jet to take everyone over in style.

Have a good day, Sonal, and give my best to Gordon. May you two be happy together. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, it is now 151 years since the city was established by Father Lacombe. It is a very old community, much to the surprise of many.


Yes, especially since Alberta only became a province in 1905 (I think that is what Deborah once said). St. John's was "discovered" by Cabot in 1497, with fishing ships coming back each year since then. It was established in 1519 as a seasonal port city, and formally claimed by England as her first colony in 1583. We have been here ever since ................ but NL only became a province in 1949.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our gardening for the past hour and a half, so I completely forgot 4PM High Tea.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang!
> 
> I'm in the Vancouver area now and the weather is lovely! I'm going to enjoy some time at Harrison Hot Springs later.
> 
> Yesterday was fine for the great wedding of a favourite friend here.
> 
> Today's going to be another good day for a wedding! Woot!


Hi Kim, and yes, we've been given another lovely day today. Enjoy your stay at Harrison Hot Springs!! We treated our daughter to 2 nights there in mid-July, to celebrate her birthday. We stayed at the Harrison Hot Springs Resort & Spa, and spent most of our time soaking in the hot-spring pools, walking the trails in the forest behind the resort, and along the Lake, and etc. There's a very nice art store/gallery in town (Can West Art) - if you drop in, please say "hi" from John & Jean.

Have a great stay in BC, eh!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Our gardening for the past hour and a half, so I completely forgot 4PM High Tea.


Hi Marc ... any gin & tonic left? Could go for a nice cold one about now - thanks!! 

We enjoyed our dim sum this morning. Arrived even a little earlier than usual - the 'open' sign was not lighted, but the door was not locked - and upon entering we found many of the usual gang inside, and already enjoying their food!! Dim sum for breakfast -- heh, we love it!!  

Lovely day here ... and nice to see Kim out this way!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Turned out to be a lovely day here as well. Guess East does meet West. Paix, mon ami. 

Oh, East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet,
Till Earth and Sky stand presently at God's great Judgment Seat;
But there is neither East nor West, Border, nor Breed, nor Birth,
When two strong men stand face to face,
tho' they come from the ends of the earth!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc ... any gin & tonic left? Could go for a nice cold one about now - thanks!!
> Cheers!!


Coming right up, John.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, John.


Thanks Marc ... enjoyed that during our 'break' out on the balcony. The sun has now come around, and it's a little too warm to sit out there!! But heh, nice to see summer is still in our area!! 
Have a great evening!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... enjoyed that during our 'break' out on the balcony. The sun has now come around, and it's a little too warm to sit out there!! But heh, nice to see summer is still in our area!!
> Have a great evening!!


It is only 15C outside, but with no wind and a few candles, Deborah and I, along with a few neighbors, and a couple of bottles of wine, have enjoyed watching the half moon in the southwestern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start Sunday Brunch soon ............... but first, some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, will await to see if Sergio can win again today on the PGA tour. Great video today, 'flying across America' might jog your memory of places you have been. Also on SAP, a look at public sector pensions gone wild and the difference between guts and balls.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don et all. 

Being really busy putting on a plastic roof on our balcony.
Taking a wee break now due to the rain, but I need to be
finished by tomorrow. The chairwoman of apartment association
is angry at me and wants to stop me, but I have an OK from the 
City Construction Board. Still, she need to give me permission and
time is short. The roof must be inlace so she can see how nice it will be.

Vonetta and I are fine, grand and dandy. All misunderstandings worked out and we 
have talked thing through, finding ways to bridge the culture differences that
a popping up. It's going fine and we have reduced the tension that builds
due to all the stress we have in our lives right now.
We have decided to try to get all kids over for the wedding in October, but
that require founding. So we are working on a Paypal donation appeal where
people can donate towards the wedding from a few bucks and upwards. 
We are thinking about various gift for the more they donate, like CD music downloads
photo prints of Vonetta's work and copies of her book and my forthcoming poetry collection. 
We shall see where it will take us.
I hope people see it a helping us to start our big adventure, both the family one 
as well as the artwork one.

Back to work, see ye later at next break.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, will await to see if Sergio can win again today on the PGA tour. Great video today, 'flying across America' might jog your memory of places you have been. Also on SAP, a look at public sector pensions gone wild and the difference between guts and balls.


Great video, Don. Loved the shots of lower Manhattan and the Statue of Liberty.

I have heard of "pension tension", especially in California where some get up to 95% of their highest salary as a pension. I thought that my soon-to-be-used pension was good, until I saw what teachers here in NL get, or what profs in ON get, but luckily I have built up my RRSP over the years to help add to this pension. And, I am always able to do some teaching online once I retire. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc, Don et all.
> 
> Being really busy putting on a plastic roof on our balcony.
> Taking a wee break now due to the rain, but I need to be
> finished by tomorrow. The chairwoman of apartment association
> is angry at me and wants to stop me, but I have an OK from the
> City Construction Board. Still, she need to give me permission and
> time is short. The roof must be inlace so she can see how nice it will be.
> 
> Vonetta and I are fine, grand and dandy. All misunderstandings worked out and we
> have talked thing through, finding ways to bridge the culture differences that
> a popping up. It's going fine and we have reduced the tension that builds
> due to all the stress we have in our lives right now.
> We have decided to try to get all kids over for the wedding in October, but
> that require founding. So we are working on a Paypal donation appeal where
> people can donate towards the wedding from a few bucks and upwards.
> We are thinking about various gift for the more they donate, like CD music downloads
> photo prints of Vonetta's work and copies of her book and my forthcoming poetry collection.
> We shall see where it will take us.
> I hope people see it a helping us to start our big adventure, both the family one
> as well as the artwork one.
> 
> Back to work, see ye later at next break.


Good to hear that you and Vonetta have worked things out between the two of you. The Paypal appeal is interesting. How might that work? Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not too many takers for Sunday Brunch. Maybe a Sunday Lunch will be a better seller today. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, Caman, Don et all. Hope everyone is having a great day. Just chillin making dinner in the crock pot .... 5 hours of no watch cooking great invention.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, Caman, Don et all. Hope everyone is having a great day. Just chillin making dinner in the crock pot .... 5 hours of no watch cooking great invention.


Deborah makes some fantastic meals with her crock pot. This is usually a Fall/Winter event, with Summer and early Fall set aside for the BBQ.

How is the job search coming along ............ as well as the thesis?


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon all. How's Sunday treating everyone? A rather fine morning here, weather-wise, good for 'walkabouts' and food shopping, have been into both. Time for a break now, and a sit, to rest the feet!!

Re: slow(er) cooking -- has anyone ever tried a 'tagine' (and cooking tagines)? They're a Moroccon-style cooker, and apparently, great for stews and the like, i.e., dishes that need slower and longer cooking to really cook and develop their flavours, etc. I've been looking a few rigs lately and contemplating whether to try one. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afternoon all. How's Sunday treating everyone? A rather fine morning here, weather-wise, good for 'walkabouts' and food shopping, have been into both. Time for a break now, and a sit, to rest the feet!!
> 
> Re: slow(er) cooking -- has anyone ever tried a 'tagine' (and cooking tagines)? They're a Moroccon-style cooker, and apparently, great for stews and the like, i.e., dishes that need slower and longer cooking to really cook and develop their flavours, etc. I've been looking a few rigs lately and contemplating whether to try one.
> 
> Cheers!


Afternoon, John. A great day weather wise here in St.John's, so I was outside for a few hours in the garden, weeding, mowing, mulching, etc.

Deborah had a tangine, but the part that looks like a hat broke, and we never got another one.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I am handing out CVs this week. In talking with my AA, since my thesis is really a product, I'm not going the thesis route, but will be subject to a verbal review ... That should be fun!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc and John, never heard of a tangine ..... What I like is baked pasta, but it is too hot here right now, wondering if I could use the slow cooker .... Haven't found a suitable recipe yet.


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Hi Marc and John, never heard of a tangine ..... What I like is baked pasta, but it is too hot here right now, wondering if I could use the slow cooker .... Haven't found a suitable recipe yet.


Rp ..... here's what a tagine looks like. This is a glazed, ceramic one. It can be used to cook on the stove, in the oven, in microwave, and etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I am handing out CVs this week. In talking with my AA, since my thesis is really a product, I'm not going the thesis route, but will be subject to a verbal review ... That should be fun!!!!!


Interesting. Will the "verbal review" still result in a master's degree?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Rp ..... here's what a tagine looks like. This is a glazed, ceramic one. It can be used to cook on the stove, in the oven, in microwave, and etc.


Deborah's tangine was not this fancy, but the top hat part broke and we can't just use the bottom piece. Someday, it shall be replaced.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C here at just past 4PM High Tea time, so I am going to serve hot and cold drinks for everyone when it hits 4PM where you are located. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes I still get the Masters .


----------



## groovetube

well I'm back from the muskokas, loved the week, and started wondering f I can sneak 2 more weeks away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes I still get the Masters .


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well I'm back from the muskokas, loved the week, and started wondering f I can sneak 2 more weeks away.


Welcome home, Tim. Glad you have returned refreshed and relaxed. Kudos.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear that you and Vonetta have worked things out between the two of you. The Paypal appeal is interesting. How might that work? Good luck, my friend.


Coffee break. :clap:

Yes, it is a great relief.
Can't live without her, no Sir, I can not. :love2:

We going to put up a Paypal donation site where we are going to ask
for donations towards the cost of the wedding and transportation for
me and the kids going to the US.
When someone makes a donation the will be given a option to download
1 or more songs, 1 or more photos or Vonetta's book depending on the size of the donation
as a "thank you" for their kindness.

We can't afford it ourselves, so we have to fund rise. It will be an important 
event for the kids. We don't know when Vonetta and her kids will be able to move, 
so we like to unite the family anyway and this is a good way to do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Coffee break. :clap:
> 
> Yes, it is a great relief.
> Can't live without her, no Sir, I can not. :love2:
> 
> We going to put up a Paypal donation site where we are going to ask
> for donations towards the cost of the wedding and transportation for
> me and the kids going to the US.
> When someone makes a donation the will be given a option to download
> 1 or more songs, 1 or more photos or Vonetta's book depending on the size of the donation
> as a "thank you" for their kindness.
> 
> We can't afford it ourselves, so we have to fund rise. It will be an important
> event for the kids. We don't know when Vonetta and her kids will be able to move,
> so we like to unite the family anyway and this is a good way to do it.


A fine idea, Caman. Count me in ................ now all I have to do is establish a paypal account.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> A fine idea, Caman. Count me in ................ now all I have to do is establish a paypal account.


Thank you Sir. :clap:
Most kind. 

Working on it now. 
Going to have it up later this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you Sir. :clap:
> Most kind.
> 
> Working on it now.
> Going to have it up later this week.


Maybe it would be simplier to just send you US cash in the mail.


----------



## Sonal

.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Today!!!????!!!! I thought it was the 29th!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are NOT ready to have the reception at The Shangri-la Clubhouse today. If you are getting married today, we are going to have to ship the whole wedding party and guest list off to the chalet in Salzburg, Austria. It can accommodate about 500 people, so keep your guest list below that number. We have a huge jumbo jet to take everyone over in style.
> 
> Have a good day, Sonal, and give my best to Gordon. May you two be happy together. :love2::love2::love2:


Thank you, Marc.

Wedding went beautifully, and I'm just at Pearson right now awaiting our flight to Prague.

Hope you all are well. Will hopefully have time and mental space to check in more often once I'm back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thank you, Marc.
> 
> Wedding went beautifully, and I'm just at Pearson right now awaiting our flight to Prague.
> 
> Hope you all are well. Will hopefully have time and mental space to check in more often once I'm back.


Mazel tov, Sonal and Gordon. Prague is only a hop, step and a jump from your Austrian chalet. Have a good flight and honeymoon. :clap::love2::love2::clap:


----------



## groovetube

Had no idea Sonal. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Had no idea Sonal. Congrats and enjoy!


It was on the front page of the Globe and Mail yesterday, along with The Star, The CBC National News and CTV National News .................. as well as the ehMacLand Gazette.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe it would be simplier to just send you US cash in the mail.


Cash, the green stuff, bucks, bullion, cabbage, dough, remuneration? 
Cash is fine.  

I like cash. :lmao: 

No, seriously. Cash is of course fine. 
That means that you Sir will kick start our big adventure
and thus I will alway be thee grateful. :clap::love2:


----------



## friend

Sonal said:


> Thank you, Marc.
> 
> Wedding went beautifully, and I'm just at Pearson right now awaiting our flight to Prague.
> 
> Hope you all are well. Will hopefully have time and mental space to check in more often once I'm back.


Congratulation, my friend, to you and Gordon. 
That is great to hear.
Have a wonderful and long life together. :clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Cash, the green stuff, bucks, bullion, cabbage, dough, remuneration?
> Cash is fine.
> 
> I like cash. :lmao:
> 
> No, seriously. Cash is of course fine.
> That means that you Sir will kick start our big adventure
> and thus I will alway be thee grateful. :clap::love2:


Well, send me your address in Sweden, and I shall send some US greenbacks (acutally, Canadian dollars are worth more just now, but the exchange rate in the US will lower the value. Better to send you the US currency. I would choose your music above all the other options.) Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

In honor of Sonal's marriage, the fine herbal tea we serve at The Cafe Chez Marc, Sonal Special, will be free to one and all for the remainder of this year. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an interesting finish at at The Barclays. What got you interested in golf? Do/did yoiu play? I am hoping to take lessons once we retire to Lunenburg, since we are about 10 minutes away from a nice public course.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, send me your address in Sweden, and I shall send some US greenbacks (acutally, Canadian dollars are worth more just now, but the exchange rate in the US will lower the value. Better to send you the US currency. I would choose your music above all the other options.) Peace, my friend.


Buíochas leat cara chineál. 
I will PM you my address and we will see to that
you get music and something else too.
...................

Good night me friends.
Myst get some beauty sleep.
Got to look good for my wonderful Vonetta. :love2:


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome home, Tim. Glad you have returned refreshed and relaxed. Kudos.


quite rested. A number of family all in different cottages in one place, made for a really nice week. Certainly made me want to plan more weeks off soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Buíochas leat cara chineál.
> I will PM you my address and we will see to that
> you get music and something else too.
> ...................
> 
> Good night me friends.
> Myst get some beauty sleep.
> Got to look good for my wonderful Vonetta. :love2:


Good night, Caman. Got your PM. Will have to go to the bank for some US cash. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> quite rested. A number of family all in different cottages in one place, made for a really nice week. Certainly made me want to plan more weeks off soon.


Good to hear, Tim. My son is home from TO for the past week and will be here for the next week. Thus, my whole family (Deborah, Stephen and yours truly, plus assorted doxies) are here for now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doral, Toughest 18 Holes in Golf Photos | GOLF.com

Don, thought you might like this item.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hi Shang, 

Back home after a long drive today. I'm looking forward to a decent sleep tonight. I haven't slept very well for two nights in a row due to noisy hotels. Sheesh! 

John - The weather was perfect in your area of the province. Really enjoyed it. I didn't notice that gallery, but will look for it the next time I am in Harrison. 

I have a big tagine and like to use it to cook many Moroccan dishes. I especially love chicken, almonds and prunes....very nice. I couldn't use mine in a microwave though as it is cast iron. 

I hope the weather cooperated for Sonal's wedding as well. Sounds like it went great. Woo Hoo! 

Caman - Good luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Kim. Have a good night's sleep. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a breakast waiting for you when you rise to face this new Monday. Enjoy. Coffee anyone???


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee and breakfast are now being served at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

ah yes. Freshly ground kicking horse all brewed here.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Looks good Marc .. hot and black, no sugar -- thanks!!

Kim ... good to hear you had a good time out this way. I hate sleeping in hotels too!! And thanks for the info re: the tagine, and Moroccan cooking, appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ah yes. Freshly ground kicking horse all brewed here.


Only the finest for our customers, Tim. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Looks good Marc .. hot and black, no sugar -- thanks!!
> 
> Kim ... good to hear you had a good time out this way. I hate sleeping in hotels too!! And thanks for the info re: the tagine, and Moroccan cooking, appreciated.


Coming right up, John. I drink my coffee black these days, and NEVER add sugar.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, I too prefer my coffee black, but am not caught up in fancy blends. Plain old coffee coffee is just fine for me. An interesting video on SAP today sent to me by Elaine out in BC who stays in touch. Also a dog falls asleep and slips into the water and a look at Olympic cats.


----------



## Rps

Full house today. I guess that happens when you get up early. So morning Marc, Don, Kim, Tim, John et al. I'm having my WMBB, and any coffee tastes good in a French Press ..... Later today I will be trying some Black Current coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, I too prefer my coffee black, but am not caught up in fancy blends. Plain old coffee coffee is just fine for me. An interesting video on SAP today sent to me by Elaine out in BC who stays in touch. Also a dog falls asleep and slips into the water and a look at Olympic cats.


Morning, Don. Black and regular it is for you. Speaking of sleeping dogs ............

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

A sleepy bulldog ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Full house today. I guess that happens when you get up early. So morning Marc, Don, Kim, Tim, John et al. I'm having my WMBB, and any coffee tastes good in a French Press ..... Later today I will be trying some Black Current coffee.


Morning, Rp. Black current coffee sounds very interesting. Let us know how it is and we shall stock it here in The Cafe if it passes your taste test. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Black and regular it is for you. Speaking of sleeping dogs ............
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> A sleepy bulldog ..............


Too bad CNN does not allow embedding Marc, that one would be great for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Too bad CNN does not allow embedding Marc, that one would be great for SAP.


CNN as well??? Too bad indeed ...........


----------



## SINC

Just discovered that my oldtimer's disease kicked in again this morning and I embedded the wrong video that Elaine sent me. The proper one is now in place for your viewing pleasure (and much better than the first one I mistakenly posted).


----------



## Dr.G.

with 24C temps here in St.John's and a 31C humidex reading, and not much of a breeze, free cold drinks will be served for the rest of the day. Enjoy and relax and cool off.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> with 24C temps here in St.John's and a 31C humidex reading, and not much of a breeze, free cold drinks will be served for the rest of the day. Enjoy and relax and cool off.


Hi Marc ... great offer, and I'm ready for that drink now!! It's been a pleasant day here, and it's time to hit the balcony with a cool one for a break, before I have to head into the kitchen for dinner prep's, et al. I think a gin & tonic would do it fine for me!! Merci!!

Hope the day has treated you well.


----------



## johnp

Evening all. It's approaching 4:30pm, and I'm off to the kitchen to prepare tonight's dinner - chicken, leftover rice with some fresh veggies, and sliced peach and banana (with some watermelon in the fridge for a cool snack later.
The sun's shining in on us ... so it's pull down the blinds time, or roast!!
Enjoy your evenings!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc ... great offer, and I'm ready for that drink now!! It's been a pleasant day here, and it's time to hit the balcony with a cool one for a break, before I have to head into the kitchen for dinner prep's, et al. I think a gin & tonic would do it fine for me!! Merci!!
> 
> Hope the day has treated you well.


Sorry that I am a bit late with that drink, John. Got an offer from a neighbor to go out on his boat for a sunset cruise into the Atlantic. I have some great shots, which I shall upload later, and the water was calm and the air warm (it is still 23C as we approach 10PM).


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunset on the Atlantic .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Sailing makes me sleepy. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Great photos Marc. I'll make sure Kacey sees them - she will also appreciate them, still missing the ship and sea life. 

Sailing makes you sleepy? If it's not just the natural properties of abundant fresh air making you sleepy, it's actually sea sickness. Many people (we learned this last year) react not with nausea but with extreme drowsiness (unmedicated).


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Great photos Marc. I'll make sure Kacey sees them - she will also appreciate them, still missing the ship and sea life.
> 
> Sailing makes you sleepy? If it's not just the natural properties of abundant fresh air making you sleepy, it's actually sea sickness. Many people (we learned this last year) react not with nausea but with extreme drowsiness (unmedicated).


I agree. I don't get sea sick, just sleepy. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise and 20C temps makes this a fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is ready and I am just starting to make some breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, sitting out back with the doxies as I write this, and it is already 23C with a 29C humidex reading. Luckily, the deck and garden are shaded at this time of the day, so the doxies are just lounging. Lazy bums ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am finding it interesting reading the Live Chat postings on SAP. What is your mil rate in St.A.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the pool shark on SAP, Don ................... and ONLY 7!!! Amazing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I am finding it interesting reading the Live Chat postings on SAP. What is your mil rate in St.A.?


Here you go Marc:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see you have read SAP already and yes that kid is sure a natural at pool. I am snowed under with material and will have to toil many hours today to get out from under. Later . . .


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, Marc thank you so much for the coffee it lead me straight to you. Nice pictures from the boat *thumbsup*


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I see you have read SAP already and yes that kid is sure a natural at pool. I am snowed under with material and will have to toil many hours today to get out from under. Later . . .


Well, I am on summer holidays and enjoying the outdoors, so thought I would journey over to SAP with some ice tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, Marc thank you so much for the coffee it lead me straight to you. Nice pictures from the boat *thumbsup*


Morning, Kim. Enjoy the coffee. Yes, it was a beautiful night for a sail and I slept well. Must be the sea air. 

How is your neck/shoulder today?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Enjoy the coffee. Yes, it was a beautiful night for a sail and I slept well. Must be the sea air.
> 
> How is your neck/shoulder today?


I haven't been sailing in quite a while, can't remember if it made me sleepy or not?? might be the rocking of the boat  

I have a question for all in the "Shang" who has been to a physiotherapist and what is/was your results?? I have tendonitis in my right shoulder and when I go to the physiotherapist I hurt worst for at least 2 days after then I do when I first go there. Not sure if this is normal or not??


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here you go Marc:


Interesting. Ours is 10.6, with a $700 yearly water tax. Still, it is the assessed value of one's home that makes the difference. Luckily, our home is assessed at about half of what we could sell the house for in the near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I haven't been sailing in quite a while, can't remember if it made me sleepy or not?? might be the rocking of the boat
> 
> I have a question for all in the "Shang" who has been to a physiotherapist and what is/was your results?? I have tendonitis in my right shoulder and when I go to the physiotherapist I hurt worst for at least 2 days after then I do when I first go there. Not sure if this is normal or not??


Yes, it is strange, but the same thing happened to me as well. Still, it is slowly getting better, but my heavy gardening is not really helping it much.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Nice pictures Marc ... it's good that you've had such great weather to be able to get out on the sea, and enjoy such pleasures.

Kim ... I have had physiotherapy on both knees -- The first, after knee surgery, and it was of the good old-fashionned kind, with physical exercises, at home and in a class-setting at a hospital. Pain and a little swelling after the exercises, but quick recovery. 
The second, the other knee, was after a fall, no physical damage to the knee, but considerable swelling and pain. The therapy for this was totally different - no exercise, just ultrasound and "electronic" procedures, and ice packs. It took a good 12 sessions of these treatments to fully-'fix' the problem. And if I tried to exercise between sessions, it really made matters worse, and the knee swollen and very painful. I thought the treatments looked a little 'phoney', but they seemed to work (eventually).
Not sure how they are treating your condition. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Yes, we have been having great weather for sailing this summer. Luckily, this time I remembered my camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 34C humidex reading ................ even the doxies would consider a G&T or a beer right now. Cold water is all they are going to get, however. Me, on the other hand, well, that's another matter.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Just 22°C at the moment, on the way to a predicted 24°, humidity down to 55%

All in all a great day, sunny with a light breeze

Lunch time now, may have a cold one later in the afternoon


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Just 22°C at the moment, on the way to a predicted 24°, humidity down to 55%
> 
> All in all a great day, sunny with a light breeze
> 
> Lunch time now, may have a cold one later in the afternoon


I'm with you, Bill. 27C with a 32C humidex reading at we approach 3PM. A fine excuse for a cold one of some sort.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

23° just past the noon hour with a humidex of 28°. Sunny and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 23° just past the noon hour with a humidex of 28°. Sunny and warm.


We hit 34C with the humidex reading at just after 3PM and I did something I have not done in ages .................. take a long nap. It is now 24C with a 29C humidex reading, and the winds have picked up, so it is a grand evening coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Are pedal-less, seatless "running bikes" the future of urban transportation? 

Would you ride a pedal-less FLIZ 'running bike?' - Your Community


----------



## OldeBullDust

Back down to 18° at 7:57pm - very light breeze, just perfect relaxing weather

Sorry I didn't reply sooner Marc, we had a good friend/former neighbour over today, chance to revisit old times, share a few stories/laughs/brews.

Time flies when ...


----------



## OldeBullDust

This "Fliz" reminds me of the "velocipede", Aka "Bone-shaker", a very early two wheeled riding beam. Young daredevil "gentlemen" in the early 1800's used to
ride wildly downhill, must have hurt/ endangered chances for progeny.

I prefer Ferdinand Porsche's invention


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Back down to 18° at 7:57pm - very light breeze, just perfect relaxing weather
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply sooner Marc, we had a good friend/former neighbour over today, chance to revisit old times, share a few stories/laughs/brews.
> 
> Time flies when ...


No problem, Bill. Friends come before ............... well, just about everything.

21C and breezy here at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> This "Fliz" reminds me of the "velocipede", Aka "Bone-shaker", a very early two wheeled riding beam. Young daredevil "gentlemen" in the early 1800's used to
> ride wildly downhill, must have hurt/ endangered chances for progeny.
> 
> I prefer Ferdinand Porsche's invention


I have heard of the "velocipede", Bill. I shall stick to my bike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast, the last one for this month of August.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was just looking through my wife's U of A journal which she gets each month (she is a U of A alumni), and there is a Donald A. Sinclair who graduated from the U of A with a Master's degree in education in 1973. Any relationship???


----------



## javaqueen

Not sure what I am going to do about the physiotherapy?? I only know that it hurts more when they are done. I am going for an ultrasound on my shoulder next Wednesday to make sure that there is no tearing in the tendon


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I was just looking through my wife's U of A journal which she gets each month (she is a U of A alumni), and there is a Donald A. Sinclair who graduated from the U of A with a Master's degree in education in 1973. Any relationship???


No Marc, no relation of mine, sad to say.

My father was an only child, Finlay John William Sinclair and his father, simply John Sinclair with but a single name, was one of 10 children. I was named Donald John Sinclair after my grandfathers on each side, my mother's father being Donald Black. Our eldest is Gregory John who now lives in Lower Sackville, NS.

Neither of our sons have continued the 'John' tradition.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, was up late and decided to finish SAP early, so take a peek at a blind quilter in our video, 'puss on boots' and pigeons seeking shade.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Not sure what I am going to do about the physiotherapy?? I only know that it hurts more when they are done. I am going for an ultrasound on my shoulder next Wednesday to make sure that there is no tearing in the tendon


Sorry to hear this, Kim. Good luck with this ultrasound. Hopefully, it finds something.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, no relation of mine, sad to say.
> 
> My father was an only child, Finlay John William Sinclair and his father, simply John Sinclair with but a single name, was one of 10 children. I was named Donald John Sinclair after my grandfathers on each side, my mother's father being Donald Black. Our eldest is Gregory John who now lives in Lower Sackville, NS.
> 
> Neither of our sons have continued the 'John' tradition.


Thanks for the update. You also have a double here in St.John's. I see him every so often in the bank, Shoppers, etc, but have not had the opportunity to speak with him or to take his picture to show you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A simple breakfast this morning, in that I have much to do. The semester starts next week and I have to get ready. Later.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the update. You also have a double here in St.John's. I see him every so often in the bank, Shoppers, etc, but have not had the opportunity to speak with him or to take his picture to show you.


I would be most interested to see a pic of that Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I would be most interested to see a pic of that Marc!


It is amazing the similarity. Not sure how tall you are, but this person is over 6 feet tall and a bit heavier than the pic that is branded into my brain of you in pink. I figure that I would have to carry around my little camera and then approach him and ask if I could take his picture.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Marc .. thanks for the offer of coffee, looking forward to a mug about now. Will slip over to SAP soon for a look-see. 
Hope everyone is ready for the day!
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Marc .. thanks for the offer of coffee, looking forward to a mug about now. Will slip over to SAP soon for a look-see.
> Hope everyone is ready for the day!
> Cheers!


Morning, John. Enjoy the coffee. Just returned from my yearly X-ray of my knees. No further damage, which is good and no need for cortisone shots, which is great.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It is amazing the similarity. Not sure how tall you are, but this person is over 6 feet tall and a bit heavier than the pic that is branded into my brain of you in pink. I figure that I would have to carry around my little camera and then approach him and ask if I could take his picture.


Marc, I am a half inch shy of 6 feet and weigh in at 194 lbs. these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I am a half inch shy of 6 feet and weigh in at 194 lbs. these days.


He might be a bit taller and a bit heavier.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, no relation of mine, sad to say.
> 
> My father was an only child, Finlay John William Sinclair and his father, simply John Sinclair with but a single name, was one of 10 children. I was named Donald John Sinclair after my grandfathers on each side, my mother's father being Donald Black. Our eldest is Gregory John who now lives in Lower Sackville, NS.
> 
> Neither of our sons have continued the 'John' tradition.


Don, Lower Sackville, NS has highway 102 running south, which links up to the 103, which links up with the 332 which runs right into Lunenburg, NS. Who knows, someday you and Ann will be visiting Greg in NS and decide to head south with the RV? We won't be there for another two years or so, but it is a possibility. Deborah's family reunion in Edmonton was called off due to the death of her father back in May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM High Tea, but with 24C temps and a 30C humidex reading, cold is the name of the game today. So, pick your poison and it shall be served to you when it hits 4PM where you are today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh the humanity!!!!  Save the doxies!!!!!!!!!!! XX)XX)

"An expert in coastline erosion says the island of Newfoundland is sinking by a rate of about 3.5 millimetres a year.

Norm Catto, a Memorial University geography professor, has been using carbon dating on dead tree stumps preserved in calm ocean waters to determine when and how far water moved over land.

The carbon dating reveals the estimated time when salt water reached the tree sitting on land and killed its roots. 

Catto said some of the stumps date back to 340 AD, the time of the Roman Empire, and they all tell the same story."

Island of Newfoundland slowly sinking, says geographer - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## johnp

" Save the doxies!!!!!!!!!!! "
I'll "screech" to that thought Marc!!!  Thanks!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


javaqueen said:


> I
> I have a question for all in the "Shang" who has been to a physiotherapist and what is/was your results?? I have tendonitis in my right shoulder and when I go to the physiotherapist I hurt worst for at least 2 days after then I do when I first go there. Not sure if this is normal or not??


I have experienced much in the way of physiotherapy for my neck, shoulders and knees mostly, with mixed results. 

I found that finding the right physiotherapist was the trick for me. I was going to generic physiotherapists recommended by my physician. The never-ending treatment schedule seemed to be the most significant chronic pain with only temporary or marginal improvement in my symptoms. 

Then my personal trainer suggested I try a sports physiotherapist. What a world of difference. They are interested in getting their very active patients moving again ASAP (if not immediately) without a long drawn out treatment schedule. They concentrate on strengthening the right muscle groups to give relief or support to the problem area. The strengthening and stretching exercises they designed for me almost 2 years ago really helped and I still incorporate them into my routine everyday and enjoy long term or perhaps permanent relief from most of my symptoms. (My knees will always be a problem though) 

Yes, sometimes the aftereffect of the treatment can be sore, but your therapist should have warned you about that and given you instructions (heat/Ice/stretching) to alleviate or mitigate it. 


Dr.G. said:


> Coming up to 4PM High Tea, but with 24C temps and a 30C humidex reading, cold is the name of the game today. So, pick your poison and it shall be served to you when it hits 4PM where you are today. Enjoy.


Yes please, I'll have a double margarita, hold the lime juice, salt and ice. 

(That's how my day is going) 

Thanks!


----------



## johnp

Hi Kim ... I bought that tagine, and did a 'beef & veggie tagine' in it yesterday. Lots of "concerns" of what to do, shopping, and how to do it, but it sure seemed to work, and we really enjoyed the results. Much more to try "down the road", and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> " Save the doxies!!!!!!!!!!! "
> I'll "screech" to that thought Marc!!!  Thanks!


I'll screech to nothing, John. Adios, doxies ............................ XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I have experienced much in the way of physiotherapy for my neck, shoulders and knees mostly, with mixed results.
> 
> I found that finding the right physiotherapist was the trick for me. I was going to generic physiotherapists recommended by my physician. The never-ending treatment schedule seemed to be the most significant chronic pain with only temporary or marginal improvement in my symptoms.
> 
> Then my personal trainer suggested I try a sports physiotherapist. What a world of difference. They are interested in getting their very active patients moving again ASAP (if not immediately) without a long drawn out treatment schedule. They concentrate on strengthening the right muscle groups to give relief or support to the problem area. The strengthening and stretching exercises they designed for me almost 2 years ago really helped and I still incorporate them into my routine everyday and enjoy long term or perhaps permanent relief from most of my symptoms. (My knees will always be a problem though)
> 
> Yes, sometimes the aftereffect of the treatment can be sore, but your therapist should have warned you about that and given you instructions (heat/Ice/stretching) to alleviate or mitigate it.
> 
> Yes please, I'll have a double margarita, hold the lime juice, salt and ice.
> 
> (That's how my day is going)
> 
> Thanks!


I have a real hands-on sports physiotherapist, Kim, and she is worth her weight in gold. I have to start seeing her again in the fall.

A double margarita .................... hold the lime, salt and ice ???????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Kim ... I bought that tagine, and did a 'beef & veggie tagine' in it yesterday. Lots of "concerns" of what to do, shopping, and how to do it, but it sure seemed to work, and we really enjoyed the results. Much more to try "down the road", and all.


From what Deborah told me, you have to "break it in" and learn its ways. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks for the information Kim, I will try to find a sports physiotherapist near me so that I can hopefully get this shoulder under control. 

Sorry that I missed everyone today, hope that you all had a great day today and that we can chat more tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Odd how it happens so often to so many folks. I quit both my chiropractor and my physiotherapist for darn near killing me. I have never felt better avoiding them all together and just doing simple stretches and careful exercise when my hip fails me. And to think I pay myself nothing to feel better.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks for the information Kim, I will try to find a sports physiotherapist near me so that I can hopefully get this shoulder under control.
> 
> Sorry that I missed everyone today, hope that you all had a great day today and that we can chat more tomorrow.


Good idea, Kim. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Odd how it happens so often to so many folks. I quit both my chiropractor and my physiotherapist for darn near killing me. I have never felt better avoiding them all together and just doing simple stretches and careful exercise when my hip fails me. And to think I pay myself nothing to feel better.


Don, I feel the same way about the two chiropractors I once saw, and one physio I once saw. This physio is great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make some coffee first and then focus upon breakfast a bit later. Was up early to see Deborah and Maggie off on a flight to Halifax and the Eastern Weiner Whoopee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, fell asleep at 9:00 and never heard a thing until 5:45 this morning so I may not need a nap today. 

SAP is up with a bartender showing off his skills that is fun to watch, "whoa, what was that?" and a bunny invasion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP a bit later today. Errands to run right now.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, coffee is desired this morning with maybe a nice light breakfast - eggs wrapped in whole wheat tortillas sound about right, let me know if anyone else would like one 

Students arriving in about 20 minutes, have to wait for my egg wrap breakfast until I am done teaching


----------



## javaqueen

Don, that bartender is amazing *wow* thanks for sharing that and I wanted to comment on yesterday's SAP as well, the quilter was such an inspiration to me, thank you.


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, I am always glad to hear that some of my work has an effect on folks, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## javaqueen

I really thank you for all that you do Don.........I try to read SAP every day and do the word puzzles as well to help keep my brain sharp.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, coffee is desired this morning with maybe a nice light breakfast - eggs wrapped in whole wheat tortillas sound about right, let me know if anyone else would like one
> 
> Students arriving in about 20 minutes, have to wait for my egg wrap breakfast until I am done teaching


Afternoon, Kim. Sounds like a fine breakfast. Glad you liked our coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been outside gardening for most of the afternoon, so now it is time for a cold brew. Not the traditional 4PM High Tea drink, but I am thirsty. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## javaqueen

I would love a cool drink but a white wine would be preferable for me Marc..........unless you have some iced coffee around?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Did someone just mention a cool drink? Sounds good .. and I think a British ale (like a Boddington) would be just great. Thanks Marc!!

Busy morning for me, out & about, shopping and the like. Added a new stewpot to my stable of kitchen stuff & such, and bought the makings for a decent stew. So lots of prep time in the kitchen later this afternoon. But easy one-pot cooking later. 

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. Did someone just mention a cool drink? Sounds good .. and I think a British ale (like a Boddington) would be just great. Thanks Marc!!
> 
> Busy morning for me, out & about, shopping and the like. Added a new stewpot to my stable of kitchen stuff & such, and bought the makings for a decent stew. So lots of prep time in the kitchen later this afternoon. But easy one-pot cooking later.
> 
> Hope the day's treating everyone well.


Coming right up, John. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

That reminds me, I have four cold Kilkenny in the fridge in the motor home. When I get home, I'm gonna, well, you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That reminds me, I have four cold Kilkenny in the fridge in the motor home. When I get home, I'm gonna, well, you know.


I will share one with you, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, watched that bartender do his tricks .............. amazing ............ but I would like to see him do that after a few drinks of Russian Vodka.


----------



## SINC

Marc, help yourself, there are now three left in the fridge! 

Never touch Russian vodka. It is made with potatoes. I try to buy Polish vodka which is made with grain and tastes much better to me. A bottle frozen in your freezer and poured in a shot glass is to die for when cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, help yourself, there are now three left in the fridge!
> 
> Never touch Russian vodka. It is made with potatoes. I try to buy Polish vodka which is made with grain and tastes much better to me. A bottle frozen in your freezer and poured in a shot glass is to die for when cold.


Merci, mon ami, but one is fine for me. I like iceberg vodka cold, which is made from water from icebergs off the coast of NL. 

ICEBERG - Iceberg Vodka


----------



## johnp

Don ... that's interesting about the vodka. My Mother's Father was Swedish, and apparently, made his own vodka in the basement where she lived as a child - if I recall correctly, he used potatoes, and the stuff used to "explode" (her word) at times. I'm not into vodka, but must admit, I do like Aboslut. And in a shooter glass, with just the slightest touch of Sprite, or the like, and sipped, works for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don ... that's interesting about the vodka. My Mother's Father was Swedish, and apparently, made his own vodka in the basement where she lived as a child - if I recall correctly, he used potatoes, and the stuff used to "explode" (her word) at times. I'm not into vodka, but must admit, I do like Aboslut. And in a shooter glass, with just the slightest touch of Sprite, or the like, and sipped, works for me.


John, I like cold Iceberg Vodka, Sprite and OJ. That is a great drink on a hot day.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, I like cold Iceberg Vodka, Sprite and OJ. That is a great drink on a hot day.


Marc .... I enjoyed a good many Black Russians during my university days in Alaska (a friend from the Yukon liked them). Can't recall much about them though!! 
When I worked at sea, in the Gulf of Alaska, during the early-60's, it was usually rum & 'whatever', at the bars during our times off the boat.
Sure glad I've matured a little (in my drinking, and tastes) since those 'younger & wilder' days!!!! 
Wine is my drink of choice now.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, Caman. We shall have cake when you join us. How many candles???


----------



## SINC

Marc, I searched the Iceberg website, but no where do they state if they use potatoes or grain, although I suspect that in Canada, it just might be grain. If it is, it should be superior combined with the pureness of the water.


----------



## SINC

John, you may want to try a wee dram of Lemon Hart dark rum over ice and mixed with clear apple juice. It is wonderfully refreshing and a startlingly different taste experience. I suppose any dark rum will do, but Lemon Hart is my personal favourite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, if all goes well, by 10AM Atlantic Time (10:30AM in NL), we shall take possession of 95 Dufferin Street in Lunenburg, NS. Deborah is there to do the formal exchange of ownershp, and the current owners are renting it from us for at least 9 months. Luckily, Lunenburg has a a rich history with the original inhabitants of Lunenburg being mostly Germans from the southern Rhineland ................ an area of Germany known for dachshunds. One of our doxies has lived in Lunenburg for five years without incident ............. unlike what happened in mid-December 1753. Within six months of their arrival at Lunenburg, the new settlers rebelled against their living conditions and the fact that dachshunds roamed the streets of Lunenburg. The rebellion became known as "The Hoffman Insurrection." The Rebellion was led by John Hoffman, one of the earliest dog owners who had established the settlers in the town ...................... but he did NOT like doxies. Luckily, the insurection was put down and to this day, doxies are welcomed in the town of Lunenburg. Our home is about 400 meters from the left edge of the picture.

One of Lunenburg's Finest! | 95 Dufferin Street, Lunenburg | File #29

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/05/Lunenbergpano2.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I searched the Iceberg website, but no where do they state if they use potatoes or grain, although I suspect that in Canada, it just might be grain. If it is, it should be superior combined with the pureness of the water.


From what I have heard, it is some sort of quality grain. All I know is that it is good and it is expensive.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> John, you may want to try a wee dram of Lemon Hart dark rum over ice and mixed with clear apple juice. It is wonderfully refreshing and a startlingly different taste experience. I suppose any dark rum will do, but Lemon Hart is my personal favourite.


Now that sounds like a grand drink, Don. I got a liking for rum in my days here in St.John's. I especially like spiced run (Captain Morgan is a favorite).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rare 'Blue Moon' to appear Friday : Send us your photos - Your Community

We should do something to celebrate this as well. Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc and congrats again to you and Deborah on that new home.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Seems I was last out last night and first in this morning. Need a coffee to get me going today. SAP is done, but tomorrow is left to build. Don't miss our video today called "Beauty And The Beak", the story of a bald eagle named Beauty and those who helped her return to the wild.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc and congrats again to you and Deborah on that new home.


Thanks, Don. Hopefully, all shall go well today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Some coffee & rye toast (w/peanut butter) to start the days sounds perfect - thanks Marc. Good luck with the deal today - looking forward to hearing about it. (enjoyed your stories re: the location, et al)

Don ... thanks for the rum drink tip - sounds good, must give it a try when I have rum in the house next.

"Happy TGIF" everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Some coffee & rye toast (w/peanut butter) to start the days sounds perfect - thanks Marc. Good luck with the deal today - looking forward to hearing about it. (enjoyed your stories re: the location, et al)
> 
> Don ... thanks for the rum drink tip - sounds good, must give it a try when I have rum in the house next.
> 
> "Happy TGIF" everyone.


Thanks, John. Coffee and toast with some pb coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

How Crayola crayons are made - Video - Small Business

Interesting ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from my physio appointment. Starting next week, it will be physio and "Deep Tissue Massage -- German style". Not sure what the massage entails, but she works with my physio so I shall have a tag team approach to my neck and shoulder problems.

Kim, I shall let you know how this goes with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearing 4PM High Tea, but since it is 22C with a 25C humidex reading, I shall opt for cold drinks today .............. especially since I am not driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

August 2012 closes at St. John's with an average daily high temp of 22.5°. This stands as the warmest August on record, following the warmest July on record, with records going back to 1881. The doxies did not suffer much, since our basement is cool and dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Seems I was last out last night and first in this morning. Need a coffee to get me going today. SAP is done, but tomorrow is left to build. Don't miss our video today called "Beauty And The Beak", the story of a bald eagle named Beauty and those who helped her return to the wild.


That was an amazing story about the bald eagle, Don. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> That was an amazing story about the bald eagle, Don. :clap::clap::clap:


I'll second those claps ... impressive piece of reconstruction, and great video presentation of it all.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Nearing 4PM High Tea, but since it is 22C with a 25C humidex reading, I shall opt for cold drinks today .............. especially since I am not driving.


Any local beer/ale on tap today Marc? A nice cool draught would work for me. Merci!!


----------



## OldeBullDust

13 minutes shy of 4pm

Thought I'd opt for a cold one - horror of horrors! - frig is empty!!!

Have to make an emergency run to the LCBO

I can't imagine what could have happened to those few remaining lagers?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Any local beer/ale on tap today Marc? A nice cool draught would work for me. Merci!!


Coming right up, John. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> 13 minutes shy of 4pm
> 
> Thought I'd opt for a cold one - horror of horrors! - frig is empty!!!
> 
> Have to make an emergency run to the LCBO
> 
> I can't imagine what could have happened to those few remaining lagers?


Bill, pull up a chair and have a cold one with John and me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got this email from Deborah in Lunenburg --

"Just got the call from Mary...going over to sign final papers and be given
the keys to the house. Wish you were here with me to celebrate..

Thanks for making this happen. I am so happy and grateful... to you and
FOR you....

Call you later tonight.

xoxox...D"


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Just got this email from Deborah in Lunenburg --
> 
> "Just got the call from Mary...going over to sign final papers and be given
> the keys to the house. Wish you were here with me to celebrate..
> 
> Thanks for making this happen. I am so happy and grateful... to you and
> FOR you....
> 
> Call you later tonight.
> 
> xoxox...D"


Way to go, great news Marc!!! We'll raise our glasses to you two when we're out on the balcony soon!! Thanks for letting us all share in your good news.

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Way to go, great news Marc!!! We'll raise our glasses to you two when we're out on the balcony soon!! Thanks for letting us all share in your good news.
> 
> Cheers!!


Thank you, John. Now that the sale is completed, we are hoping to buy the strip of land just behind our home. We could go into doxie ranching with this piece of land. We shall see.

One of Lunenburg's Finest! | 95 Dufferin Street, Lunenburg | File #29

Private Sale: 95 Dufferin, Lunenburg, Nova Scotia - PropertyGuys.com


----------



## JCCanuck

Well, soon my property will be one less one tenant. Wife and I are helping my son move to resident at McMaster this Sunday. He will be taking Life Sciences and hopefully major in Bio-Chem. It will be a sad but momentous day for all of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Well, soon my property will be one less one tenant. Wife and I are helping my son move to resident at McMaster this Sunday. He will be taking Life Sciences and hopefully major in Bio-Chem. It will be a sad but momentous day for all of us.


Todd, enjoy your "empty nest" status. We felt the same way when my son moved to TO to go to Ryerson for a year. He now wants to stay in TO. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is as good a time as any to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have some fresh coffee made shortly, and then start breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good. Sap today features failing at bowling, ghost riders in the sky on twin harps by twin sisters and some unusual fireworks pictures.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Todd, enjoy your "empty nest" status. We felt the same way when my son moved to TO to go to Ryerson for a year. He now wants to stay in TO. We shall see.


We still have a teenage daughter going into grade eleven who keeping out of the chaos for the time being till things calm down.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good. Sap today features failing at bowling, ghost riders in the sky on twin harps by twin sisters and some unusual fireworks pictures.


Morning, Don. Sounds like an interesting SAP. Will check it out after my errands.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> We still have a teenage daughter going into grade eleven who keeping out of the chaos for the time being till things calm down.


Well, wait another couple of years and then start to celebrate the "empty nest". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm and sunny 21C at 3PM. I am going out to mow the lawn, but for 4PM High Tea, might I suggest something cool/cold???


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Hi Marc .... would enjoy a brew out on the balcony a little later, how about a NL brand ale this time? Thanks!! Can we make that in a couple of hours, when we'll have some sun out there, just find it a little uncomfortable to sit out there at present (unless I wear my Cowichan sweater!!). 

A fun morning here. We and daughter did our Saturday morning dim sum, then stops at a European Sausage (factory-type) place for a selection of sausages, and the like, and a liquor store, for some wine for the week. Daughter arrived at our place with a huge watermelon, and a selection of cheeses and crackers she picked up at Costco yesterday. With my recent food shopping, we're now well-set for the weekend, and beyond. 

A relaxing afternoon ahead .... and then a "snack-type" dinner - with fruits, cheeses, rye bread/crackers, and the like. A no cooking break for me today!!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Yes, a Quidi Vidi Light would go down nicely just about now. You are quite the gourmet, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rory McIlroy is on fire. A second straight 6-under 65 sends him rocketing up the leaderboard at the Deutsche Bank Championship. Don, he is on fire!!


----------



## SINC

He is playing very well Marc, but will he maintain the pace? He has been known to choke on the final round so many times. I hope not, but for now I just wish him well at the half way mark and will wait until the 72nd hole is complete.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> He is playing very well Marc, but will he maintain the pace? He has been known to choke on the final round so many times. I hope not, but for now I just wish him well at the half way mark and will wait until the 72nd hole is complete.


All too true, Don. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It seems odd that today being Saturday, it is only the second round. It is normally round three, but with the holiday weekend the Sunday final takes place on Monday, so tomorrow becomes moving day and then the final push on Monday when things normally get heated up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It seems odd that today being Saturday, it is only the second round. It is normally round three, but with the holiday weekend the Sunday final takes place on Monday, so tomorrow becomes moving day and then the final push on Monday when things normally get heated up.


I guess they figured that there would be more fans watching the final on Monday. Who knows what the major networks think about these days?


----------



## SINC

Yes and this being part of the FedEx cup playoff make the stakes that much higher. Winning this tourney is one thing, but there awaits $10 million for someone very soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes and this being part of the FedEx cup playoff make the stakes that much higher. Winning this tourney is one thing, but there awaits $10 million for someone very soon.


I still find it amazing the size of some of these purses, even if you finish 20th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and face the new day. I shall have a fine Sunday Brunch waiting for each of you when you decide to face the sunshine. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Sunshine? What sunshine? It's been raining here for two days straight now Marc. That noted, everything is lush and green when it is normally browned out by now.

SAP is up with a shot of the blue moon rising, a look at drag racing, a chuckle about a golf course sign and a video of a moose caught in a swing set.

Have to get all my work done this morning so I can watch the Riders play the Bombers this afternoon. I sure hop the coach pulls Durant if he starts out badly again. Later . . .


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention a dog that checks you out as well.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. A surprise for me when I got up this morning ... went in the kitchen and found I had got up an hour earlier than I thought - ouch, it was 3:45am, and not 4:45am, seems I mis-read the clock!! A first for me, and a bit of a shock.

Used the extra time to have a long, relaxing soak in the tub!!

Ready for that coffee now Marc -- thanks!!


----------



## SINC

Morning John, A soak in the tub? My goodness I cannot recall the last time I did that. Likely when I was living at home and still going to school when the tub was on the kitchen floor and we all took turns on Saturday night. Nothing but showers for me since we got indoor plumbing. The wife and daughter do all the soaking in this household.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sunshine? What sunshine? It's been raining here for two days straight now Marc. That noted, everything is lush and green when it is normally browned out by now.
> 
> SAP is up with a shot of the blue moon rising, a look at drag racing, a chuckle about a golf course sign and a video of a moose caught in a swing set.
> 
> Have to get all my work done this morning so I can watch the Riders play the Bombers this afternoon. I sure hop the coach pulls Durant if he starts out badly again. Later . . .


Sorry to hear of your rain, Don. An amazing rescue of that moose, did get a chuckle re that golf sign, and a cute "I see you" pic. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Forgot to mention a dog that checks you out as well.


Yes, that was really cute. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. A surprise for me when I got up this morning ... went in the kitchen and found I had got up an hour earlier than I thought - ouch, it was 3:45am, and not 4:45am, seems I mis-read the clock!! A first for me, and a bit of a shock.
> 
> Used the extra time to have a long, relaxing soak in the tub!!
> 
> Ready for that coffee now Marc -- thanks!!


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I scored a 75% on that A-Level test. Did not get #2. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM High Tea. It is cool enough for hot tea here (sunny ande 17C temps), but I have been cleaning out the garage and starting to sort things out ............ so I could go for a cold brew just now. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Dr.G.

We are nearing 7 million views here in The Shang. Should we have a party, or just let the moment pass?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up to 4PM High Tea. It is cool enough for hot tea here (sunny ande 17C temps), but I have been cleaning out the garage and starting to sort things out ............ so I could go for a cold brew just now. Anyone care to join me?


Hi Marc .... I'll join you with a cold one -- thanks! After a frustrating time at The Bay, and just getting peeved at their pricing, a cool one is in order!!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc .... I'll join you with a cold one -- thanks! After a frustrating time at The Bay, and just getting peeved at their pricing, a cool one is in order!!
> 
> Cheers!


Afternoon, John. I am on my second beer, so you are going to have to catch up. Two is usually all I have in an afternoon, with wine being my evening drink. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, McIlroy has done exactly what I feared yesterday. He was leader by two yesterday and is now in second place, five strokes behind the leader Oosthizen.


----------



## SINC

Make that six behind now.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. I am on my second beer, so you are going to have to catch up. Two is usually all I have in an afternoon, with wine being my evening drink. Enjoy.


I was in the kitchen trying to 'hack' the meat off some chicken legs that had backs attached. Not something I will do again!! I needed some chicken for my dinner thing tonight, and figured I should use what I had on hand (frozen), before buying more. For this kind of dish, I'll opt for (skinless & boneless) breast meat the next time, much easier to deal with!!

Enjoyed a glass of red while tackling the chicken bones in the kitchen - it helped!! But now ready for that brew!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

A little spark left yet, McIlroy is now four behind.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, McIlroy has done exactly what I feared yesterday. He was leader by two yesterday and is now in second place, five strokes behind the leader Oosthizen.


I haven't been watching, Don. Outside gardening, cleaning, etc. Sorry to hear this news. Hopefully, he shall regain the lead in the final round comes tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Make that six behind now.


It has been years since I had six beers in one sitting. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I was in the kitchen trying to 'hack' the meat off some chicken legs that had backs attached. Not something I will do again!! I needed some chicken for my dinner thing tonight, and figured I should use what I had on hand (frozen), before buying more. For this kind of dish, I'll opt for (skinless & boneless) breast meat the next time, much easier to deal with!!
> 
> Enjoyed a glass of red while tackling the chicken bones in the kitchen - it helped!! But now ready for that brew!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Unless we BBQ the chicken, we use skinless and boneless chicken. Deborah makes a great marinate and if I wok them, they are great with rice, a salad, etc.

One brew coming up .............


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It has been years since I had six beers in one sitting. XX)


That meant McIlroy was six strokes behind, Marc.

Six beers in one sitting is nothing when I am camping. One beer an hour is the pace, then so one never has any more than two in their system, but a dozen can disappear between noon and midnight pretty easily.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Unless we BBQ the chicken, we use skinless and boneless chicken. Deborah makes a great marinate and if I wok them, they are great with rice, a salad, etc.
> 
> One brew coming up .............


We enjoy woking as well ... and chicken breast meat 'is' the way to go!! Come the cooler weather, I'll be looking forward to woking meals again!! And soups. I really enjpy making soups, and we so enjoy them throughout the cooler fall and winter months.

Now it's off to the kitchen to initiate todays dinner ... a slowed-cooked, one-pot thing ... a chicken & veggies tagine, to be done in the tagine. Once it's in, and simmering, we'll be able to do our thing with a little wine!!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That meant McIlroy was six strokes behind, Marc.
> 
> Six beers in one sitting is nothing when I am camping. One beer an hour is the pace, then so one never has any more than two in their system, but a dozen can disappear between noon and midnight pretty easily.


Oh.  I thought that you meant we were six behind you in beers. I think that 9 was the most beer I ever had in one day ............. I had just defended my dissertation, turned in my corrections, and was waiting for graduation. Someone gave me two six-packs of Coors beer (back in 1977, you could not get them east of the Mississippi River, so this was a REAL treat). From about 3PM until 11PM, I finished off 9 and she finished off three. Now, two is my limit.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We enjoy woking as well ... and chicken breast meat 'is' the way to go!! Come the cooler weather, I'll be looking forward to woking meals again!! And soups. I really enjpy making soups, and we so enjoy them throughout the cooler fall and winter months.
> 
> Now it's off to the kitchen to initiate todays dinner ... a slowed-cooked, one-pot thing ... a chicken & veggies tagine, to be done in the tagine. Once it's in, and simmering, we'll be able to do our thing with a little wine!!
> 
> Cheers!


Deborah is the person who does the soup making and knows how to do wonders with a BBQ. However, the wok is my department.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Oh.  I thought that you meant we were six behind you in beers. I think that 9 was the most beer I ever had in one day ............. I had just defended my dissertation, turned in my corrections, and was waiting for graduation. Someone gave me two six-packs of Coors beer (back in 1977, you could not get them east of the Mississippi River, so this was a REAL treat). From about 3PM until 11PM, I finished off 9 and she finished off three. Now, two is my limit.


Other than Smokey and the Bandit this may be the only time I ever heard Coors referred to as a treat.  During a tour, I did have the pleasure of drinking it right at the brewery, somehow loses a lot when they put it cans or bottles.


----------



## johnp

On a date with a Scottish gal, a very many moons ago, when we were both university students .. I brought a six-pack of McEwan's strong ale. I (could barely) drink two, she easily drank the rest, and was 'wanting' for more!!! :yikes:


----------



## JCCanuck

Sniff! Wife and I left my boy at McMasters this morning at residence. Funny he didn't seem so upset. When we did arrive there, boy was i impressed, many sophomores greeting new comers with loud music and singing your name out loud. Then they proceeded to take our stuff (labeled with room numbers) to my son's room. Very impressed how everything was organized.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Other than Smokey and the Bandit this may be the only time I ever heard Coors referred to as a treat.  During a tour, I did have the pleasure of drinking it right at the brewery, somehow loses a lot when they put it cans or bottles.


Cool. Those were the days. Now, you can get Coors anywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Other than Smokey and the Bandit this may be the only time I ever heard Coors referred to as a treat.  .


Well, this was at The University of Georgia, Athens, GA.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> On a date with a Scottish gal, a very many moons ago, when we were both university students .. I brought a six-pack of McEwan's strong ale. I (could barely) drink two, she easily drank the rest, and was 'wanting' for more!!! :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Sniff! Wife and I left my boy at McMasters this morning at residence. Funny he didn't seem so upset. When we did arrive there, boy was i impressed, many sophomores greeting new comers with loud music and singing your name out loud. Then they proceeded to take our stuff (labeled with room numbers) to my son's room. Very impressed how everything was organized.


Todd, now you are down to one child at home. :-( Wait until this child goes to university to cry ......................... Paix, mon ami.


----------



## JCCanuck

Packing up for a 4 day canoe trip in Alqonquin Park this Tuesday. Meeting my friend in Perth tomorrow to pack the frozen food, freeze dried stuff and gear. Booze (seems to be the talk lately, wonder why ) will be hard liquor in small plastic bottles to minimized weight. My choices are Iceberg Vodka and CM spiced rum. Lots of paddling and portages to do. We pick less popular areas to avoid the crowds and portages seems to be a deterrent to some, which is hokey dokey for me. Weather looks good so far but I'm prepared for warm or cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Packing up for a 4 day canoe trip in Alqonquin Park this Tuesday. Meeting my friend in Perth tomorrow to pack the frozen food, freeze dried stuff and gear. Booze (seems to be the talk lately, wonder why ) will be hard liquor in small plastic bottles to minimized weight. My choices are Iceberg Vodka and CM spiced rum. Lots of paddling and portages to do. Weather looks good so far but I'm prepared for warm or cold.


Bon voyage, Todd. Come back to The Shang in one piece. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis. See you all at our Labor Day Breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming, and so, it is a good time to start the coffee and think about what to make everyone for this fine Labor Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we passed our 7 million mark for views here in The Shang overnight without too much fanfare.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc ... a coffee and a salute to the "7 million" views!! Hope all's well your way, on this Labour Day morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents from a wet and cool Alberta. Today on SAP, the Reynolds-Alberta museum, a nifty baseball catch and a beautiful video of the seas around Fiji and Tongo called "Dakuwaqa's Garden".


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc ... a coffee and a salute to the "7 million" views!! Hope all's well your way, on this Labour Day morning.


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. All is well here on a quiet and sunny Labor Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents from a wet and cool Alberta. Today on SAP, the Reynolds-Alberta museum, a nifty baseball catch and a beautiful video of the seas around Fiji and Tongo called "Dakuwaqa's Garden".


Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once I get a fresh cup of coffee. How is your eye doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Who let the doxies out??????????

Dachshund Parade Rochester, NY 2012.m4v - YouTube


----------



## SINC

Eye is still the same Marc, infected and oozing greenish yellow discharge. Still no appointment set with specialist. Most specialists not accepting new patients until one dies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Eye is still the same Marc, infected and oozing greenish yellow discharge. Still no appointment set with specialist. Most specialists not accepting new patients until one dies.


Sorry to hear this, Don. Amazing that you still can't get in to see a specialist after this long. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Yep, it first became infected in September of 2011. My GP treated it and it cleared up, only to return in January of this year and has been that way now in spite of his efforts with five different antibiotics to treat it while awaiting an appointment with a specialist. My GP keeps apologizing, but says he is doing his best to find a way for me to be treated short of going to emergency which I do not want to do as wait times there are anywhere from six to eight hours at our local hospital. The shortage of doctors in Edmonton and area has reached a critical level. As they retire, the lineups get longer in emergency for non emergency treatment.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, it first became infected in September of 2011. My GP treated it and it cleared up, only to return in January of this year and has been that way now in spite of his efforts with five different antibiotics to treat it while awaiting an appointment with a specialist. My GP keeps apologizing, but says he is doing his best to find a way for me to be treated short of going to emergency which I do not want to do as wait times there are anywhere from six to eight hours at our local hospital. The shortage of doctors in Edmonton and area has reached a critical level. As they retire, the lineups get longer in emergency for non emergency treatment.


This is amazing. We have a shortage of specialists here in St.John's due to all the doctors from here moving to Edmonton and Calgary. Luckily, the specialists I see and need are here, with me as a patient, and all three are within walking distance of my home. Again, bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, did some gardening and some house cleaning, and I had my quota of two beers this afternoon. That shall be it for me in terms of beer until Canada Day. So, now it is back to water and wine ................... and maybe a G&T for 4PM High Tea today. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Yes Marc, gardening can build a powerful thirst - did my lawn work yesterday, so today I'm taking it easy. 

Just returned from a quick visit to the Centre Of The Universe (aka Toronto).

Bit cooler down there along the lakeshore, however the traffic at the CNE is a little much. Many of the parking lots have "lot Full" signs up, which I guess is to be expected. Its a great day (kinda hot) but the last day of the CNE, a holiday and the air show is on this afternoon.

Glad to be back in the peace and quiet at home - was tempted to set up the hammock, but decided to head for my studio and check out SAP instead.

Still a little time left before Tea, so I just might have a short nap


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bill. Have a good nap. When you get up, drop by to have something hot or cold to drink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, look who is back at #1 ................ our friend, Rory M.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a beautiful sunset. The end of a great Labor Day. Took Bill's advice and even had a little nap.


----------



## johnp

A lovely Labour Day here weather-wise as well ... a great day for the last day of the PNE, and for those "out & about" elsewhere. 
We did a couple of neighbourhood walkabouts, and have had afternoon 'breaks' on our balcony, and now (just after 4pm) are more or less bunkered in - dinner to prepare, et al. And blinds to pull down so we can see our dvd viewings this eve!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A lovely Labour Day here weather-wise as well ... a great day for the last day of the PNE, and for those "out & about" elsewhere.
> We did a couple of neighbourhood walkabouts, and have had afternoon 'breaks' on our balcony, and now (just after 4pm) are more or less bunkered in - dinner to prepare, et al. And blinds to pull down so we can see our dvd viewings this eve!!!


Sounds like you had a fine day, John. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it tonight. Our first faculty meeting is tomorrow morning and our semester starts at 7AM on Wednesday. So, I shall have coffee and breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new work week. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is being brewed, and I shall have a buffet waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Awoke early and could not get back to sleep. Spent eight hours yesterday upgrading a buddy's Mac Mini. What a mess it was. His 26 year old son had been downloading all kinds of crap and it was full of malware and it had a corrupt Windows XP partition that I removed. I have three more to do this week, two iMacs and a MBP, all to be upgraded to Mountain Lion.

SAP is up for the day with a friend's look, complete with pics of the ruins of ancient Turkey when he was there a couple weeks back. Also a deer hit by a race car is sent high into the sky and a squirrel runs an obstacle course to the theme from Mission Impossible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once our Faculty Retreat is over. Later, mon ami.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Marc

Coffee was great, thanks

Had a light breakfast, toasted tomatoe sandwich with tomatoes from our garden - aways taste much better than the cardboard variety they sell in the store.

Raining outside so I'm forced to stay in and enjoy a second cup

——————————
Remember: A clear conscience is usually a sign of a bad memory


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Marc
> 
> Coffee was great, thanks
> 
> Had a light breakfast, toasted tomatoe sandwich with tomatoes from our garden - aways taste much better than the cardboard variety they sell in the store.
> 
> Raining outside so I'm forced to stay in and enjoy a second cup
> 
> ——————————
> Remember: A clear conscience is usually a sign of a bad memory


Afternoon, Bill. Glad you liked the coffee. I am waiting for our toms to ripen on the vine. Another week or so should do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM High Tea. I can go either way, hot or cold, so I think that it is best just to take orders as to what you might want when it turns 4PM where you are currently located.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Hope I'm not too late Marc.

I think I'll have a coffee today, It's warm out but a bit cooler here in my studio.

The rain makes a pleasant backdrop for relaxing break.

I have some home-made zucchini bread if anyone wants a slice, - butter or margarine?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. 
Bill ... that bread sounds good, a slice 'unbuttered' please, we have some cheese that would go great with such bread - thanks!
Marc ... I thnk by about 3pm here, a G&T out on the balcony would be perfect - thanks!!

Another fine morning, and heading into the same for the afteroon and evening, with the forecast calling for more of the same, for the rest of the week. No complaints, eh!!

Cheers all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Hope I'm not too late Marc.
> 
> I think I'll have a coffee today, It's warm out but a bit cooler here in my studio.
> 
> The rain makes a pleasant backdrop for relaxing break.
> 
> I have some home-made zucchini bread if anyone wants a slice, - butter or margarine?


Coffee coming right up, Bill. I would love some home-made zucchini bread. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> Bill ... that bread sounds good, a slice 'unbuttered' please, we have some cheese that would go great with such bread - thanks!
> Marc ... I thnk by about 3pm here, a G&T out on the balcony would be perfect - thanks!!
> 
> Another fine morning, and heading into the same for the afteroon and evening, with the forecast calling for more of the same, for the rest of the week. No complaints, eh!!
> 
> Cheers all!!


Afternoon, John. I shall join you in a G&T when you feel that it is the right time.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Unbuttered it is John, 

forgot to mention, I have it either with or without nuts (walnuts) in it - I'll set aside a slice of each.

Anyone else?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Unbuttered it is John,
> 
> forgot to mention, I have it either with or without nuts (walnuts) in it - I'll set aside a slice of each.
> 
> Anyone else?


With walnuts for me, Bill, but with nothing on it. Love this sort of bread with some milk.


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> Unbuttered it is John,
> 
> forgot to mention, I have it either with or without nuts (walnuts) in it - I'll set aside a slice of each.
> 
> Anyone else?


With walnuts for me too!! Jean says it's great bread, and with walnuts, even better!! 
Must get her to make some during the cooler days of fall/winter. She makes a soda bread that we enjoy often (w/different flours, flax, and etc.).


----------



## OldeBullDust

Yes, the zucchini bread is very popular - my daughter and my son were here over the long week-end, & both went home with a loaf and a jar of zucchini relish.

Nan, my better half, has a hard time keeping up with the demand. I had to buy some extra zucchini as our home grown stock quickly vanished.

We also BBQ the zucchini, - cut into slices lengthwise, coat with oil,salt,pepper and lots of garlic, cook over low heat until tender/soft then sprinkle with paramesan cheese, serve while hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Yes, the zucchini bread is very popular - my daughter and my son were here over the long week-end, & both went home with a loaf and a jar of zucchini relish.
> 
> Nan, my better half, has a hard time keeping up with the demand. I had to buy some extra zucchini as our home grown stock quickly vanished.
> 
> We also BBQ the zucchini, - cut into slices lengthwise, coat with oil,salt,pepper and lots of garlic, cook over low heat until tender/soft then sprinkle with paramesan cheese, serve while hot.


Back when I had a geodesic domed greenhouse, I grew zucchini the size of my upper arm. I would go around giving them away to neighbors I had so many. Loved the way you cook them in the aforementioned recipe. This is how I cooked/served them as well. :love2:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Back when I had a geodesic domed greenhouse, I grew zucchini the size of my upper arm. I would go around giving them away to neighbors I had so many. Loved the way you cook them in the aforementioned recipe. This is how I cooked/served them as well. :love2:


The zucchinis available in the stores here are about the size of small cucumbers!! I too, remember the days when you could get the large ones - slice and fry, or stuff and bake. You can't do either with these little ones.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> The zucchinis available in the stores here are about the size of small cucumbers!! I too, remember the days when you could get the large ones - slice and fry, or stuff and bake. You can't do either with these little ones.


I had one zucchini that I let grow to the size of my leg (from the knee down). I made a zucchini boat, cutting it in half and filling one half with meat and sauce and cheese, and the other half with various cooked veggies. Served 10 people and there was a bit left over for me the next day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The Fall semester starts tomorrow morning at 7AM, so I have to be up and about then. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang!

Busy day for many, including me. 

It was the resident teen's Last First Day at (grade) school today - Grade 12. My how fast they grow.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang!
> 
> Busy day for many, including me.
> 
> It was the resident teen's Last First Day at (grade) school today - Grade 12. My how fast they grow.


Morning, Kim. Yes, it is an amazing contrast in looks/attitude/abilities in one's child in that span of time. Kudos to you for being such a good mom to help raise such a fine young lady. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. My semester starts in about 5 minutes, so I shall have coffee ready for you and a buffet-style breakfast when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Forgot that today is an OtHD day ............... so I shall take the time to make a fine breakfast for us all. Grading is slow this early in the morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds fine this morning. Today on SAP, if you have ever struggled to separate a yolk from the eggs white, don't miss our video. It can be dead easy. Also inflating a tire is a mystery to me and the wisdom of Stephen Wright.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, Don, and all. Looking forward to that coffee Marc - thanks! Cool move with the egg Don - must give that a try some time.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, John et al. Up early so I could use a gallon of the stuff today. Was strange to read of the shooting and fire attempt at the PQ campaign headquaters....hope it isn't a vision of things to come, and also Windsor will spend up to $10 million to get some of the world swimming championships ..... And I thought FINA was running out of gas.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, John, Sonal and Rp. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Welcome home, Sonal. How was the European honeymoon???


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A fine day here with 20C temps and a light ocean breeze to keep the doxies cool as they sleep out on the back deck.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome home, Sonal. How was the European honeymoon???


It was a wonderful trip.

And literally as soon as I was off the plane I started school... was catching up on discussion via my phone.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good day all

Just finished lunch, heading back out to get some work done while I can.

27°C with 55% humidity at the moment, heading for 29°.

I don't think I'll last too long outside, the hot sun beating down on the water logged greenery makes it feel much more humid than what my thermostat says.

I'll aim to be back in before tea time, I might have to offer some cookies instead of zucchini bread (the last loaf faded away yesterday)

TTFN


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It was a wonderful trip.
> 
> And literally as soon as I was off the plane I started school... was catching up on discussion via my phone.


Well, good that the trip went well. Good luck with school .............. and your new married life. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good day all
> 
> Just finished lunch, heading back out to get some work done while I can.
> 
> 27°C with 55% humidity at the moment, heading for 29°.
> 
> I don't think I'll last too long outside, the hot sun beating down on the water logged greenery makes it feel much more humid than what my thermostat says.
> 
> I'll aim to be back in before tea time, I might have to offer some cookies instead of zucchini bread (the last loaf faded away yesterday)
> 
> TTFN


Afternoon, Bill. It was a warm 20C out in the sunshine today. Did some outside work so at least I was busy.

What sorts of cookies did you have in mind???


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute Puppy Practices Howl on MSN Video

With each litter of doxie pups, it is cute to watch them as they learn to bark/howl. They get the expression of "Was that me???"


----------



## Dr.G.

Tennessee Williams wrote "The Glass Menagerie", and it was seen both on Broadway and on the silver screen. The characters were based upon TW's actual family. After years of work, I have redone this American classic and based it upon our doxies (in the past 11 years, 29 doxies have been born here, with six being brought here as puppies or young adults). The title of this new play is ...................... wait for it ............... and please overlook the misspelling of the word "menagerie" in the title ............................ "The Glassmanagerie". :clap::lmao:XX)


----------



## OldeBullDust

Marc, reading your post made me _paws_, I think there will be _howls_ of protest, surely this isn't just another shaggy dog _tail_ :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Marc, reading your post made me _paws_, I think there will be _howls_ of protest, surely this isn't just another shaggy dog _tail_ :lmao:


Good one, Bill. No, this shall be a classic ............. with the lead role of Tom Wingfield being played by Gus, our newest doxie, and a bit of a Hollywood Hound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin. With three web courses this semester, the action gets busy early in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this day. First, as always, coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up SAP and a coffee sounds real good about now. Today's video is all about a man in Detroit who can win and game at the fairgrounds, a bus and a low bridge, why men can pee standing up and if your bedroom is purple, you likely have more sex.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished up SAP and a coffee sounds real good about now. Today's video is all about a man in Detroit who can win and game at the fairgrounds, a bus and a low bridge, why men can pee standing up and if your bedroom is purple, you likely have more sex.


Morning, Don. Interesting SAP this morning ............... "brains" :lmao:.


----------



## SINC

I thought it was one of my better efforts Marc, both serious matters and a wee bit of fun, not to mention talent. Just finished tomorrow's edition, so now I am onward to scan the web for more bits and pieces for future SAPs.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning Marc, Don

Quiet morning here, just 19° but humid (85%), EC is no longer predicting showers so I will do some more outside work.

Great coffee Marc, must be the water

Very good SAP, Don. You put a lot of effort into this


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Stopped by SAP on the way here this morning Don -- enjoyed the visit, sure enjoyed the humour! How's the coffee Marc? It sure smells good -- a large mug would be much-appreciated - thanks!
Hope this is the start of a good day for everyone!!
Cheers!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Just turned in my playwriting assignment, but upon reflection, it will never measure up to _The Glassmanagerie_.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I thought it was one of my better efforts Marc, both serious matters and a wee bit of fun, not to mention talent. Just finished tomorrow's edition, so now I am onward to scan the web for more bits and pieces for future SAPs.


Yes, today's SAP was very eclectic .............. even with no puppy pics. I look for things for you, but I find things from sources that you are not allowed to utilize.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning Marc, Don
> 
> Quiet morning here, just 19° but humid (85%), EC is no longer predicting showers so I will do some more outside work.
> 
> Great coffee Marc, must be the water
> 
> Very good SAP, Don. You put a lot of effort into this


Morning, Bill. Glad you liked the coffee. We use natural iceberg water, which is pure from 100,000 years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Stopped by SAP on the way here this morning Don -- enjoyed the visit, sure enjoyed the humour! How's the coffee Marc? It sure smells good -- a large mug would be much-appreciated - thanks!
> Hope this is the start of a good day for everyone!!
> Cheers!


A large mug coming right up, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Just turned in my playwriting assignment, but upon reflection, it will never measure up to _The Glassmanagerie_.


Afternoon, Sonal. No need to compete with "The Glassmanagerie". It was picked up by The Shubert Organization who wants it to be performed at The Winter Garden in NYC. I went to university with Jacob Shubert's grandson, John Jr. JJ (as we called him) had his father, John Shubert, die suddenly when JJ was 14, which is about the same age as I was when my father left my mom, sister and me. So, I had sort of an inside track, so to speak. 

Good luck with your writing. So, how is married life treating you?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don , John and Sonal ( long time since we've chatted ). Started the job hunt here ..... hoping not to go back to Finance, but if the ESL thing doesn't pan out ...... you do what you have to do.

Marc I read somewhere that NFLD was sinking about a metre per year .... sinking or rising water??????


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don , John and Sonal ( long time since we've chatted ). Started the job hunt here ..... hoping not to go back to Finance, but if the ESL thing doesn't pan out ...... you do what you have to do.
> 
> Marc I read somewhere that NFLD was sinking about a metre per year .... sinking or rising water??????


Rp, that is correct, except that it is 30cm ............... in 100 years. 

Island of Newfoundland slowly sinking, says geographer - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Good luck with your job hunt.


----------



## SINC

I got a note from Kim (Calgary) who alerted me to the video of the man who wins at carnivals being taken down this morning. That prompted me to find another source and put a different one up on SAP. If anyone missed it due to it being taken down, you can catch the other version now.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck with your writing. So, how is married life treating you?


So far, much the same as non-married life. (We haven't started finding a place for both of us to live yet.)


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Tennessee Williams wrote "The Glass Menagerie", and it was seen both on Broadway and on the silver screen. The characters were based upon TW's actual family.


Marc .... can you recommend what you think is the best screen version of this play. I have a dvd box set, which contains several of the film versions of his plays, but it's one that is not in it, and we would like to consider a view some time.
Merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> So far, much the same as non-married life. (We haven't started finding a place for both of us to live yet.)


Good to hear, Sonal. I wish you and Gordon well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... can you recommend what you think is the best screen version of this play. I have a dvd box set, which contains several of the film versions of his plays, but it's one that is not in it, and we would like to consider a view some time.
> Merci!


There is the 1973 version with Katharine Hepburn and Sam Waterston as Amanda and Tom in the Glass Menagerie (this is my favorite version), and the 1950 version with Kirk Douglas, and the 1987 version with Paul Newman.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> There is the 1973 version with Katharine Hepburn and Sam Waterston as Amanda and Tom in the Glass Menagerie (this is my favorite version), and the 1950 version with Kirk Douglas, and the 1987 version with Paul Newman.


Thanks Marc .... I was checking out the versions available, and appreciate knowing which one you favoured. 
Gracias senor!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc .... I was checking out the versions available, and appreciate knowing which one you favoured.
> Gracias senor!!


They are all good, John. Happy viewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

"90% of Life is just showing up." Andy Warhol


----------



## KC4

Cool! 
Because I just showed up. 

Hi Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How is Life treating you these days? How is your cold/flu?


----------



## KC4

Life is good, thanks Marc. 

I am finally over my cold/flu. I spent a day looking after my granddaughter last week who coincidentally was coming down with a cold. She's better now and so far, so good for me. 

How is life treating you?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Hope the day's been treating evryone well.

Hi Kim .... good to hear you're "swimming with the best" once again!! Our weather's still much as you left it, and even warmer for the past few days -- thanks for not taking it back with you to AB!! (and we're really enjoying our tagine too!!)


----------



## KC4

Thanks John,

I think you just provided the answer to my nearly daily question of "What shall I cook for dinner?" 

It's been a while since I cooked Moroccan food...so, chicken tagine it is! Woot! 

Glad you are still enjoying the nice weather we experienced when we were in your area. It has a decidedly fall feel outside today here in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Life is good, thanks Marc.
> 
> I am finally over my cold/flu. I spent a day looking after my granddaughter last week who coincidentally was coming down with a cold. She's better now and so far, so good for me.
> 
> How is life treating you?


Good to hear, Kim. 

All goes well here. The semester started well yesterday. Hard to imagine that in two years from now I could be retired. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Kim.
> 
> All goes well here. The semester started well yesterday. Hard to imagine that in two years from now I could be retired. We shall see.


Are you still going to the gym on a regular basis? Don't you need to be in shape for heavy snow removal duty soon? (hehehehehhehhh) 

I started a new cardio kick-boxing class today. Fun, but tough work.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Are you still going to the gym on a regular basis? Don't you need to be in shape for heavy snow removal duty soon? (hehehehehhehhh)
> 
> I started a new cardio kick-boxing class today. Fun, but tough work.


I have to admit that I took the summer off from the gym, but I did do a great deal of gardening. Have to get back into snow shoveling shape in that we could get snow anytime after Remembrnce day. Of course, these past few winters have seen us with snow of only 10-13 feet, which is below normal. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early, since I want to hear Pres. Obama's speech. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast ready for you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy. However, as always, first comes the coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, my old pal from Nipawin arrived last night and our mutual friend from Calgary arrives today for a weekend visit and an upgrade to their computers as well. Was up til midnight and just got SAP up with a video on the best UFO sightings for August 2012, an Easter egg surprise and teaching a kid to ride a bike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Shall check out SAP a bit later.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. "Happy TGIF" and all. 
Another warm and sunny one here, have been using the morning to catch up on a few errands, and the like, so that the afternoon will be as I prefer, to relax, catch up on forum and other internet happenings, and enjoy a few "cool drink breaks" out on the balcony. We're planning a light and easy dinner for today - something to fit with the warmth of the day (sausage 'dogs' maybe?).
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Yes, a few cold drinks might be just the right thing for this moment. 20C with some sunshine here.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Yes, a few cold drinks might be just the right thing for this moment. 20C with some sunshine here.


Yes, cool ones have definitely been in order for (our) today's afternoon!! Sure glad I don't have to spend much time "over a stove" in the kitchen a little later!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes, cool ones have definitely been in order for (our) today's afternoon!! Sure glad I don't have to spend much time "over a stove" in the kitchen a little later!!


Deborah did her wonders on the BBQ again with some Alberta Grade A steaks. She is amazing!! :clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a simple breakfast for us this morning .................. but first, coffee is a must.


----------



## Dr.G.

This can't be good .................... must get some life jackets for the doxies just in case. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc. A mug of the black stuff sounds great - thanks! Looks like some wind and rain heading your way - hope it veers farther east and away from you and NL. But a good idea to ready those life jackets just in case.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, John, that's some weather headed your way Marc. Have company from Sask so not online much, just to get SAP up. Today an angry garbage man in our video, Constructive Feedback Always Passes 3 Tests and some brilliant photos from Antarctica and the life of a chef there in camp.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc. A mug of the black stuff sounds great - thanks! Looks like some wind and rain heading your way - hope it veers farther east and away from you and NL. But a good idea to ready those life jackets just in case.


Coffee coming right up, John.

Yes, two years ago, there was Igor, which hit us as a category 3 hurricane. We lost power for nearly four days. This time, Leslie and Michael might form a tag team. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, John, that's some weather headed your way Marc. Have company from Sask so not online much, just to get SAP up. Today an angry garbage man in our video, Constructive Feedback Always Passes 3 Tests and some brilliant photos from Antarctica and the life of a chef there in camp.


Morning, Don. Shalll check out SAP after lunch. I have been going around the house looking for things that need to be staked or put away before the wind hits us next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was one angry garbage man. XX)


----------



## CubaMark

Ah, Newfoundland. Amazing what one can fit through that tiny opening to St. John's Harbour...


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Ah, Newfoundland. Amazing what one can fit through that tiny opening to St. John's Harbour...


Yes, Mark, and it just got through the Narrows. Still, 1400+ people were on board that day and enjoyed the sights and sounds of St.John's.

How is Life treating you these days, mi amigo?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that was one angry garbage man. XX)


That's for sure. Definitely a candidate for an anger management course, or job change!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> That's for sure. Definitely a candidate for an anger management course, or job change!!


I wonder what set him off???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I wonder what set him off???


He seemed to really take off when that package (of whatever) stuck to the bottom of the bin, and he had to make an extra effort to get it loose. He then decided to show the owner his displeasure, and did he ever!!  :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> He seemed to really take off when that package (of whatever) stuck to the bottom of the bin, and he had to make an extra effort to get it loose. He then decided to show the owner his displeasure, and did he ever!!  :yikes:


Oh .............. but what did the poor mailbox do to him???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful sunrise in the east, so today's Sunday Brunch shall be sunny and a way to help you feel happy. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Sounds good Marc ... some coffee first, and then in about an hour or so, I'll be ready to try some of that Sunday brunch - thanks! Will you be working today? I think we may go to dim sum -- we did not yesterday, our usual day, as the daughter had some business to attend to. We may try to convince her to stay home and rest today, she needs a break. She's been very busy of late, but at least it's been a good kind of busy, and not bad stress stuff.
Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Sounds good Marc ... some coffee first, and then in about an hour or so, I'll be ready to try some of that Sunday brunch - thanks! Will you be working today? I think we may go to dim sum -- we did not yesterday, our usual day, as the daughter had some business to attend to. We may try to convince her to stay home and rest today, she needs a break. She's been very busy of late, but at least it's been a good kind of busy, and not bad stress stuff.
> Cheers.


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up.

Yes, I log on every day to my three courses. With all of my grad students being teachers, there are slow times during the 9AM-3PM period, which then becomes active later in the day and into the night. Weekends are my busiest times to read postings. So, yes, I am working today.


----------



## SINC

Morning guys, still busy with company and have little time for being online. Today on SAP a farting hippo, the winter of life and "whoops, sorry!"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning guys, still busy with company and have little time for being online. Today on SAP a farting hippo, the winter of life and "whoops, sorry!"


Morning, Don. That was quite the hippo clip ............... sounded like a whipper snipper. 

Very true about the "winter of Life".


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. A quiet Sunday ... a little morning food shopping for me, catching a couple of meat bargains to tuck away for future dinners. 

The ladies in my life are "down for the count" today -- Jean is suffering from back spasms (which started last evening), and is alternating between soaking in the tub and attempting to relax/sleep in bed. Daughter slept in, called us a while ago. She's tired, staying home and plans to watch tennis on tv much of the day (when not sleeping!!). I'll fix a nice dinner for Jean, and hope that it, and a little wine before will help with her discomfort.

A cool one soon!! Cheers everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. A quiet Sunday ... a little morning food shopping for me, catching a couple of meat bargains to tuck away for future dinners.
> 
> The ladies in my life are "down for the count" today -- Jean is suffering from back spasms (which started last evening), and is alternating between soaking in the tub and attempting to relax/sleep in bed. Daughter slept in, called us a while ago. She's tired, staying home and plans to watch tennis on tv much of the day (when not sleeping!!). I'll fix a nice dinner for Jean, and hope that it, and a little wine before will help with her discomfort.
> 
> A cool one soon!! Cheers everyone.


Afternoon, John. Luckily, your "ladies" have you, so even if they are "down for the count", they have you to watch over them and to care for them. In the Jewish faith this is called a "mitzvah" (i.e., a good deed). Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Luckily, your "ladies" have you, so even if they are "down for the count", they have you to watch over them and to care for them. In the Jewish faith this is called a "mitzvah" (i.e., a good deed). Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc .... How's the day been going for you? And the weather, any major change since your last report? Good luck!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc .... How's the day been going for you? And the weather, any major change since your last report? Good luck!!


Evening, John. It was a grand day, 22C with sunshine. I worked outside most of the day, and we were invited over for an early dinner of Indian food by a neighbor. Just got back, so now it is time for a bit more grading and then an early bedtime. Deborah wants me to come to yoga with her in the evenings, and I want to start going to the gym once again. We shall see.

The weather reports are not looking good. We are in for 4-6 inches of rain in 24-36 hours with a day of sustained 100km/h winds with gusts over 150km/h. One can only speculate what it will do with the power and phone lines. So, if I am silent for a week, you shall know that I have no power and internet connections. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Good night Marc .... and pleasant dreams!! 
And whether yoga or the gym ... I'd opt for yoga .. all the gain, and no sweat!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good night Marc .... and pleasant dreams!!
> And whether yoga or the gym ... I'd opt for yoga .. all the gain, and no sweat!!



This is "hot yoga" according to my wife -- 35-38C in the area.

Moksha Yoga St. John's - Home


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start breakfast shortly ...................... however, first must come the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny all of a sudden with blue skies up above, so it is a good time for breakfast.

By this time tomorrow the forecasts are for winds gusting from 120-150km/h. 

I have lived in St.John's for 35 years, and we never had any hurricanes to speak of until Sept., 2001, when Hurricane Gabrielle, with lashing rain and winds of 115 kilometres an hour, pounded the eastern coast of Newfoundland. The storm dumped more than 100 millimetres of rain on downtown St. John's that morning, the amount of rain that normally falls in the month of September.

Two years ago, Hurricane Igor, with winds of 130km/h and 150mm or rain, pounded us and knocked out power for nearly four days.

Now, Hurricane Leslie is forcasted to have winds gusting up to 150km/h and rains up to 200mm in a 36 hour period. 

Hurricane Igor St. John's Newfoundland 6 minute tour of the east side. - YouTube

I live a few hundred meters from the Rennie's River Greenbelt area, which is where we walk our doxies ............. the same doxies that don't like to go outside when there is a light drizzle. Wish me luck tomorrow.

Should I suddenly go silent tomorrow, you will know that we lost our power.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, unpleasant and cool here too for the next few days, but nothing like you are in for. Our company leaving this morning so back to normal today. SAP is up with Rp's yarn about an old Irish nun, a video about a nean sign collector and a look at the 'cures' of the 19th century.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee call Marc ... a cup or two will taste great this morning. Good luck to you all with that upcoming weather!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, unpleasant and cool here too for the next few days, but nothing like you are in for. Our company leaving this morning so back to normal today. SAP is up with Rp's yarn about an old Irish nun, a video about a nean sign collector and a look at the 'cures' of the 19th century.


Morning, Don. 20C but no humidex reading yet, and the winds are just now starting to pick up. So, it is a nice summer day .............. for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Thanks for the coffee call Marc ... a cup or two will taste great this morning. Good luck to you all with that upcoming weather!!


Morning, John. Two cups coming right up. How is Life treating you today?

Yes, we are going to have to batten down all the hatches overnight and throughout tomorrow.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

I hope all are well. 

In regard to yoga....Lee will occasionally accompany me to yoga practice as it seems to be very beneficial for his back. However, there is no lack of sweating (even with regular temperature yoga) and my physiotherapist says she sees many patients with injuries sustained in practicing yoga. I know, I'm one of them. So much for it being an easy gentle sport. 

I've tried hot yoga a couple of times, but it's definitely not for me. The excess heat makes me feel woozy and I feel that I overstretch my muscles (before they are really ready to stretch that much) because of the heat. I usually discover the injury the day after the hot yoga practice. 

Marc, good luck with the approaching storm. Waiting on the arrival of a hurricane reminds me of my Houston days. It's like playing "chicken" with Mother Nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I hope all are well.
> 
> In regard to yoga....Lee will occasionally accompany me to yoga practice as it seems to be very beneficial for his back. However, there is no lack of sweating (even with regular temperature yoga) and my physiotherapist says she sees many patients with injuries sustained in practicing yoga. I know, I'm one of them. So much for it being an easy gentle sport.
> 
> I've tried hot yoga a couple of times, but it's definitely not for me. The excess heat makes me feel woozy and I feel that I overstretch my muscles (before they are really ready to stretch that much) because of the heat. I usually discover the injury the day after the hot yoga practice.
> 
> Marc, good luck with the approaching storm. Waiting on the arrival of a hurricane reminds me of my Houston days. It's like playing "chicken" with Mother Nature.


Thanks, Kim. My wife tells me that she sometimes feels "woozy" as well. Of course, 38C temps are mild compared to what I went through in Georgia. Of course, that was 35+ years ago, but they grow us tough in New York City so I think that I shall survive. Of course, some of the moves will be difficult for me. We shall see.

Ever since Hurricane Igor and what it did to this area of St.John's (e.g., that Rennie's River clip I included) we do NOT play chicken. I have candles all set, dry food laid out where it can be accessed, water ready to go and even a first aid kit handy. Luckily, we have a propane stovetop in the kitchen, so even if the electric starters are out, we only need a match to cook. I have an extra propane tank for the BBQ and we can have a grand cookout like two years ago as we waited for the power to be restored.

Once again, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny, with a nice warm breeze. You would not know there was a hurricane approaching us here in St.John's. Think that I shall have some ice tea outside. Anyoue interested, in that we are approaching 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Friends of our who now have two of our doxies, Lucy and Buster, and who live about a block from Rennie's River, were taking no chances -- they bought her and his mini-life vests for pets which fit the doxies perfectly well. They don't want to take the chance of them being swept away on a short walk out in their front yard. I am more afraid of our dogs getting hit by falling branches or being lifted up and carried away by the wind. With all of the doxies in and around St.John's that we bred, it would be like a scene out of the Wizard of Oz with the flying monkies.

Hurricane Igor St. John's Newfoundland 6 minute tour of the east side. - YouTube

Flying Monkeys attack - YouTube


----------



## OldeBullDust

Best of luck Marc, hope the storm just passes you by.

Got a good harness for the puppies?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Best of luck Marc, hope the storm just passes you by.
> 
> Got a good harness for the puppies?


Thanks, Bill, but the bull's eye is just west of us, which means less rain and more wind. The latest forecast is for 1-2 inches of rain, with sustained winds of 110km/h and gusting over 150km/h. We shall see.

We have no puppies anymore, with Maggie turning 1 back in August. Still, 25 to 28 pound doxies are no match for strong winds ................ especially as their ears help them to get airborne. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. If I am not online tomorrow you shall know that our power/phone line was brought down. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Decided to get up early and take the doxies outside before the brunt of Hurricane Leslie hit St.John's. I lucked out, since I took them out in a light drizzle and only about 75km/h winds. That was about 20 minutes ago, and now the wind and rain are picking up to the point where they would not want to venture outside. 

So, I shall make some coffee and lay out a buffet-style breakfast and begin to hunker down until about 10AM when the strongest winds are forecast to be hitting us. Wish me luck.

Paix, mes amis if I should go silent today ............. "tomorrow, and tomorrow and tomorrow" much like when Hurricane Igor hit us two years ago. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds and rain are really starting to pick up now, with the Memorial University weather station, about 1km from where I live, reporting sustained winds of 84km/h and pouring rain. So, I am going to shut down my computer now just in case. Later, mes amis .............. hopefully. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, all. A cool and wet morning here, much like yesterday. SAP is up with a pic of Niagara Falls, a video on the history of the world in only two minutes and a look at some incredible b & w photos of old Chicago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C as we pass through the eye of the huricane. Winds hit 142km/h ............ and the strong winds are yet to come. We shall see. Was able to get the doxies back outside but I had to watch them each since we have already lost 9 big tree limbs. Neighbors have lost entire trees. Shall shut down again ASAP since I can just see the trees bending over my powerline. Later.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

Hope all are OK on the rock. I saw some footage on the news, doesn't look very nice outside in NFLD. Not a good time to go sailing!

Marc, Hope you and your's are all OK, no damage to your property. 

Give the doxies an extra rub & treat from me.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

Good luck to you Marc - hope you and yours ride out the storm safe and sound.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Kim, Marc, Don and all.
Say Marc, is there ever a time when you don't have a hurricane on the rock??? You always seem to be getting whacked, must make life very interesting there. Is St. John's more prone to 'canes than, say Gander or Corner Brook?, due to its extension of the island? Hope things are okay with you and yours there.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Hope all are OK on the rock. I saw some footage on the news, doesn't look very nice outside in NFLD. Not a good time to go sailing!
> 
> Marc, Hope you and your's are all OK, no damage to your property.
> 
> Give the doxies an extra rub & treat from me.


Thanks, Bill. No major damage, just about a dozen major tree limbs down in my back yard. It could have been far worse. Only one got stuck on the powerline, but I was able to get it off.

The doxies are out going under and around the fallen limbs, which are full of maple leaves.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> Good luck to you Marc - hope you and yours ride out the storm safe and sound.


Thanks, Kim. We are over the worst of it now with winds calming down to just 75km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Kim, Marc, Don and all.
> Say Marc, is there ever a time when you don't have a hurricane on the rock??? You always seem to be getting whacked, must make life very interesting there. Is St. John's more prone to 'canes than, say Gander or Corner Brook?, due to its extension of the island? Hope things are okay with you and yours there.


Rp, in my 35 years here we have only had 3 hurricanes, the worst two back in 2010 and the other one today. Gander and Corner Brook gots lots of rain but not major winds, we got the winds but only an inch of rain or so.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. Good to see you back on Marc, over the worst of the storm, and without any major damage.


----------



## SINC

I am going to try a new tactic today. There is a new optometrist in town, so I will drop in there today to see if I can make an appointment. I will explain the issue with my eye to her, explain the history and see if she can have a look at it and then refer me to a specialist. It is of course an end run around my GP, but who knows, it might just work. Anything to get some relief has now become the name of the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afternoon everyone. Good to see you back on Marc, over the worst of the storm, and without any major damage.


Thanks, John. Was outside for the past hour with my chainsaw. Just like when I have my snowblower out after a storm, I am a popular person (I have the only chainsaw on the cul de sac).

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am going to try a new tactic today. There is a new optometrist in town, so I will drop in there today to see if I can make an appointment. I will explain the issue with my eye to her, explain the history and see if she can have a look at it and then refer me to a specialist. It is of course an end run around my GP, but who knows, it might just work. Anything to get some relief has now become the name of the game.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, John. Was outside for the past hour with my chainsaw. Just like when I have my snowblower out after a storm, I am a popular person (I have the only chainsaw on the cul de sac).
> 
> How is Life treating you today?


Heading out to the balcony, for a cool one, and sit in the sun. It's 3pm, the sky is a bright blue, and cloudless, the breeze effect down, and it's time for a break before kitchen "duties", eh!! 

I wish you had been my neighbour when I lived in Corner Brook - I shovelled by hand for the 9 years I lived there!!

Have a great late-afternoon and evening everyone.


----------



## KC4

Hi Shang,

Marc - Glad you and yours weathered the weather without serious consequence. Did you lose power at all during the storm? 


Don - Good luck with your end-around run. Hope you score a touchdown (at the eye specialist) 

John et al: 

Here's a picture of the tagine I prepared the other night: Chicken breasts, preserved lemon, and giant olives. (served over cous cous, naturally) 









Homemade traditional Chinese dishes planned for tonight.


----------



## OldeBullDust

@ KC4: That looks great!

I think we will have to start a receipt thread 

Either that or a delivery service


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Heading out to the balcony, for a cool one, and sit in the sun. It's 3pm, the sky is a bright blue, and cloudless, the breeze effect down, and it's time for a break before kitchen "duties", eh!!
> 
> I wish you had been my neighbour when I lived in Corner Brook - I shovelled by hand for the 9 years I lived there!!
> 
> Have a great late-afternoon and evening everyone.


Evening, John. Of my 35 winters here in St.John's, I have had a snowblower for about 10 of those years. This is one reason why we are moving to Lunenburg when I retire.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Shang,
> 
> Marc - Glad you and yours weathered the weather without serious consequence. Did you lose power at all during the storm?
> 
> 
> Don - Good luck with your end-around run. Hope you score a touchdown (at the eye specialist)
> 
> John et al:
> 
> Here's a picture of the tagine I prepared the other night: Chicken breasts, preserved lemon, and giant olives. (served over cous cous, naturally)
> 
> View attachment 24987
> 
> 
> Homemade traditional Chinese dishes planned for tonight.


Evening, Kim. Yes, we lost power for about six hours, but all of St.John's lost their power during that timeframe, not just us.

Great meal ................ we should employ you at The Cafe Chez Marc. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> @ KC4: That looks great!
> 
> I think we will have to start a receipt thread
> 
> Either that or a delivery service


If Kim does the cooking, then Doxie Express witll do the deliveries. A true winning combination.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. I have been up before 5AM and I am pooped. I shall see you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Hello everyone. Long time no see. Still no internet and my phone screen too small to read forums so I have no idea how everyone is. Hoping all is well


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hello everyone. Long time no see. Still no internet and my phone screen too small to read forums so I have no idea how everyone is. Hoping all is well


A very good morning, Jeanne. How is Life treating you these days? So good to hear from you once again. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Was up and out early trying to clear away some of the tree limbs from my backyard. Too early for chain saws, but I wanted to give the doxies some room to run about in the back garden. So, breakfast shall be a bit late ................. but first, as always, is coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck with the clean up. Today on a very busy SAP, The London Philharmonic combines with the maker of the MINI car in a tribute to the Olympics in our Video, a UK reader responds to a puppy picture, a doggone good sleep and a dog who travels 500 miles to get back home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. The cleanup goes slowly, all over St.John's. I shall check out SAP a bit later.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. Take care with that cleanup work Marc ... you don't want additional physio and/or yoga sessions!! Missed coffee this morning, but will be here for 'afternoon tea', if you're available and up to it. I'm hoping you feel up to a G&T this afternoon?!!

Kim ... loved your photo of the tagine and chicken & olives tagine!! Yum!! My last effort was a beef & veggie tagine - several colours & flavours, we sure enjoyed it. 

Cheers all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afternoon everyone. Take care with that cleanup work Marc ... you don't want additional physio and/or yoga sessions!! Missed coffee this morning, but will be here for 'afternoon tea', if you're available and up to it. I'm hoping you feel up to a G&T this afternoon?!!
> 
> Kim ... loved your photo of the tagine and chicken & olives tagine!! Yum!! My last effort was a beef & veggie tagine - several colours & flavours, we sure enjoyed it.
> 
> Cheers all!!


I have been outside in the beautiful sunshine and 22C temps this afternoon, John, so a G&T sounds good in a bit. Just let me clean up from the maple tree sap and then I shall join you in a toast.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Glad to hear your Ok Marc, it appears that there was just damage to property, no serious injury reported in the news.

So take it slow, don't overdo the work - not required to get it all done in one day!

It has just turned 4:00 here, time to sit down, feet up, and relax with a cold brew!

I'm out of cookies, anyone for peanuts?


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> Glad to hear your Ok Marc, it appears that there was just damage to property, no serious injury reported in the news.
> 
> So take it slow, don't overdo the work - not required to get it all done in one day!
> 
> It has just turned 4:00 here, time to sit down, feet up, and relax with a cold brew!
> 
> I'm out of cookies, anyone for peanuts?


Hi Bill .... just came in from a walkabout, and poured a glass of red .. some peanuts would be nice touch!! Thanks for the offer.
Cheers!


----------



## OldeBullDust

@ Johnp & Kim
re; Tagine
I'm not familiar with this type of cooking vessel, 
a) where did you get it, & 
b) how is it different from the old fashioned stew pots or pressure cookers?

The photos look very delicious, it is just a different receipt?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Glad to hear your Ok Marc, it appears that there was just damage to property, no serious injury reported in the news.
> 
> So take it slow, don't overdo the work - not required to get it all done in one day!
> 
> It has just turned 4:00 here, time to sit down, feet up, and relax with a cold brew!
> 
> I'm out of cookies, anyone for peanuts?


Thanks, Bill. Should be sunny and warm tomorrow so I shall get out with the chain saw and hit those bigger branches.

A cold brew sounds good. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Bill .... just came in from a walkabout, and poured a glass of red .. some peanuts would be nice touch!! Thanks for the offer.
> Cheers!


Red wine sounds good as well. Let's see, that is one G&T, one beer, and some red wine ...................... and peanuts.


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> @ Johnp & Kim
> re; Tagine
> I'm not familiar with this type of cooking vessel,
> a) where did you get it, &
> b) how is it different from the old fashioned stew pots or pressure cookers?
> 
> The photos look very delicious, it is just a different receipt?


Bill .... I have an Emile Henry unit, the smallest size (2L) ... bought it at a Ming Wo store, in a local Mall (they had a special display of Emile Henry stuff on-the-go at the time, with a 20% discount. It caught my eye, and after considerable 'researching' on the internet, I decided to give one a try.

Flame Top Tagine, Black

Here's another link to information about what they are, and do, etc:
Tagines from Emile Henry

So far, I have only used mine 'on' the stovetop (electric stove). I use the largest element (8"), and put a heat diffuser plate on it, so the dish sits evenly on the plate, and the heat is more properly distributed to it.

I also use a pressure cooker -- but that's mostly for preparing stocks, and 'wacking' tough meats, fowl, and etc. And a large stewpot, for larger-sized dishes, when preparing enough for more than the two of use, or for prep's to provide a couple of day's worth of food. 

The smaller tagine is a perfect size for the two of us - for basically a one dish, and very tasty meal. So far so good, and lots of recipes to give a try over time. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Red wine sounds good as well. Let's see, that is one G&T, one beer, and some red wine ...................... and peanuts.


That's some mix!!! But so far so good, eh!! I'll be ready for the G&T very soon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> That's some mix!!! But so far so good, eh!! I'll be ready for the G&T very soon!!


Well, after a G&T, two beers, and some red and white wine, I am ready to pull the pin. I am not driving and all I have to do is open the door to let the doxies outside and then open it up again when they want to come back from the backyard. XX) Still, this was over a 7 hour period, so while I am not driving anywhere, I am fit to open and close the door.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, I just got this PM from Caman who asked me to share his news with everyone in The Shang.

"Hi Marc.

Keeping it short.
Don't send any money, she has broken up with me.
Please tell the others for me.
See you in awhile.

Reg. Camán "


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Want to go outside to use my telescope and do some stargazing. It is 17C with clear skies and no wind................. a great night for stargazing. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east. Should be a nice warm day today. So, I shall make an even nicer breakfast for everyone, and some hot coffee to balance things out. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was in bed early, so up early and SAP is now online. Today a video on an iPad powered home, a near miss by a train and a guy who has consumed 30,000 pints of beer at the same pub and continues to do so today. Now to get tomorrow done.


----------



## SINC

As for my plan for an end run on my GP by going to a new optometrist, it was quite an eye opener if you will pardon the pun. 

When I explained the history of my eye to the receptionist, she disappeared into the back, then returned and said the doctor would see me 'right now'. 

I had a complete examination by the young lady who put bright yellow dye in my eye so she could see what was going on. She confirmed that I did indeed have an infection, but not in my eye, rather the infection is in the pores of the eyelashes and spreads into the eye. 

She gave me drops to use in the eye five times a day to lubricate it and a prescription for some ointment that i will pick up this morning that is to be applied to the eyelashes as well as a bit in the eye of both eyes, not just one. She told me I do not need a specialist, just follow her instructions and it should clear up in a week to 10 days.

She also advised that the eye appears to be very dry and I should wear a sleep mask to keep the lids closed to help with the longer term to avoid this recurring.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I was in bed early, so up early and SAP is now online. Today a video on an iPad powered home, a near miss by a train and a guy who has consumed 30,000 pints of beer at the same pub and continues to do so today. Now to get tomorrow done.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP a bit later today. Paix, mon ami.

30,000 pints!?!?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As for my plan for an end run on my GP by going to a new optometrist, it was quite an eye opener if you will pardon the pun.
> 
> When I explained the history of my eye to the receptionist, she disappeared into the back, then returned and said the doctor would see me 'right now'.
> 
> I had a complete examination by the young lady who put bright yellow dye in my eye so she could see what was going on. She confirmed that I did indeed have an infection, but not in my eye, rather the infection is in the pores of the eyelashes and spreads into the eye.
> 
> She gave me drops to use in the eye five times a day to lubricate it and a prescription for some ointment that i will pick up this morning that is to be applied to the eyelashes as well as a bit in the eye of both eyes, not just one. She told me I do not need a specialist, just follow her instructions and it should clear up in a week to 10 days.
> 
> She also advised that the eye appears to be very dry and I should wear a sleep mask to keep the lids closed to help with the longer term to avoid this recurring.


Wow, all this time and it now might be solved in two weeks. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, all this time and it now might be solved in two weeks. :clap::clap:


On that point, as a certain friend I know likes to say, we shall see. Gawd, another pun?


----------



## SINC

Marc, ran across this page this morning an thought it might evoke some memories for you:

People from Woodstock Festival - compilation - Imgur


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, Don, et al. Don -- hope that treatment works for you, good to hear you finally got someone to help. Marc -- how's the coffee this morning? Looking forward to a cup or two - thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> On that point, as a certain friend I know likes to say, we shall see. Gawd, another pun?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, ran across this page this morning an thought it might evoke some memories for you:
> 
> People from Woodstock Festival - compilation - Imgur


Can't say that I recognized anyone ................... but I do recall the mud.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc, Don, et al. Don -- hope that treatment works for you, good to hear you finally got someone to help. Marc -- how's the coffee this morning? Looking forward to a cup or two - thanks!


Morning, John. The coffee is strong this morning. I have to go outside once again with the chain saw, so I need to be alert.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C as we approach noon. Once I am finished with the chain saw, I think that it might be the right time for a 4PM G&T or a beer. Anyone care to join me? Anyone want to help with the cutting of tree limbs the thickness of your upper thigh???


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearing 4PM High Tea time here in St.John's, but my T shall be in a G&T. 22C and sunshine but I am pooped from all the cutting, cleaning, clearing and mowing for the past five hours. So, anyone care to join me??


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Nearing 4PM High Tea time here in St.John's, but my T shall be in a G&T. 22C and sunshine but I am pooped from all the cutting, cleaning, clearing and mowing for the past five hours. So, anyone care to join me??


I'll join you for a cuppa.


----------



## SINC

A cold beer will go nicely now that lunch is over Marc.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Into a little lunch now, but looking forward to some balcony time with a cold one (or two, or?) in a couple of hours. Yet another lovely day on the go here ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'll join you for a cuppa.


Afternoon, Sonal. A "cuppa" coffee, tea or a G&T?

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A cold beer will go nicely now that lunch is over Marc.


Coming right up, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. Into a little lunch now, but looking forward to some balcony time with a cold one (or two, or?) in a couple of hours. Yet another lovely day on the go here ...


Same here, John, except we are nearing 530PM and will get started with supper soon.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. A "cuppa" coffee, tea or a G&T?
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Tea for me.

Life is very busy. Full-time work plus full-time school is full-time nuts. 

I'm at my work desk, but also in playwriting class right now. Interesting planning our discussions, since of our class of 6, 2 are in the Far East and 1 is in Middle East, 2 are in Toronto and our final student (plus our teacher) is in Calgary. Managing time zones gets.


----------



## johnp

Just checked the temperature out on our balcony -- heading to 2pm, and it's currently 22C, and feeling just perfect for our first balcony break of the day. The sun is coming around, and just touching the railing and edge of the balcony at one end. We just finished initial dinner prep's (doing a spaghetti today w/sausage and several cheeses), with a fresh fruit salad on the side.

Heading out now, with a cool glass of white for she, and a not as cool glass of red for me. 

Cheers all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea for me.
> 
> Life is very busy. Full-time work plus full-time school is full-time nuts.
> 
> I'm at my work desk, but also in playwriting class right now. Interesting planning our discussions, since of our class of 6, 2 are in the Far East and 1 is in Middle East, 2 are in Toronto and our final student (plus our teacher) is in Calgary. Managing time zones gets.


Interesting. I have a student in the Middle East, one in Europe, one in Nunavut, one in BC and one in Ontario. The rest are all here in NL.

Good luck with your class, your marriage, your business ............. and Life in general.

One Sonal Special coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Just checked the temperature out on our balcony -- heading to 2pm, and it's currently 22C, and feeling just perfect for our first balcony break of the day. The sun is coming around, and just touching the railing and edge of the balcony at one end. We just finished initial dinner prep's (doing a spaghetti today w/sausage and several cheeses), with a fresh fruit salad on the side.
> 
> Heading out now, with a cool glass of white for she, and a not as cool glass of red for me.
> 
> Cheers all!!


Deborah and I were out on our back deck and a tree limb free back garden where the doxies were running about freely with some white wine.

The sun is now setting and I am going to do a bit of grading before supper. Later, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I were out on our back deck and a tree limb free back garden where the doxies were running about freely with some white wine.
> 
> The sun is now setting and I am going to do a bit of grading before supper. Later, mon ami.


Sounds good Marc. We'll be heading to our dinner very soon... hope the dish itself tastes as good as the aromas we've been experiencing throughout the apartment while it's been cooking. Time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc. We'll be heading to our dinner very soon... hope the dish itself tastes as good as the aromas we've been experiencing throughout the apartment while it's been cooking. Time will tell.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early today. I shall see you all at our TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

OldeBullDust said:


> @ Johnp & Kim
> re; Tagine
> I'm not familiar with this type of cooking vessel,
> a) where did you get it, &
> b) how is it different from the old fashioned stew pots or pressure cookers?
> 
> The photos look very delicious, it is just a different receipt?


I received the tagine as a gift, and it was purchased at a culinary shop. You can get them almost anywhere that sells cooking equipment. 

It originates in Morocco so most of the recipes I cook in it are Moroccan. You don't really need a tagine to prepare Moroccan food though. Any heavy walled pot with a lid will suffice. (Just like you don't really need a wok to cook Chinese food.) 

I actually find the lid (the one on mine is earthenware) heavy and hard to lift when it is hot. Fabric oven mitts slip and even my silicone ones seem to slip. The leather mitts are the only thing that will safely grip and lift it. 

Let me know if you want the recipe and I will happily pm it to you. 

Tonight's dinner here was tandoori chicken with a 4 bean curry, served with basmati rice and..... cold beer. Sorry, no pictures. 



SINC said:


> As for my plan for an end run on my GP by going to a new optometrist, it was quite an eye opener if you will pardon the pun.
> 
> When I explained the history of my eye to the receptionist, she disappeared into the back, then returned and said the doctor would see me 'right now'.
> 
> I had a complete examination by the young lady who put bright yellow dye in my eye so she could see what was going on. She confirmed that I did indeed have an infection, but not in my eye, rather the infection is in the pores of the eyelashes and spreads into the eye.
> 
> She gave me drops to use in the eye five times a day to lubricate it and a prescription for some ointment that i will pick up this morning that is to be applied to the eyelashes as well as a bit in the eye of both eyes, not just one. She told me I do not need a specialist, just follow her instructions and it should clear up in a week to 10 days.
> 
> She also advised that the eye appears to be very dry and I should wear a sleep mask to keep the lids closed to help with the longer term to avoid this recurring.


Woot! That's great news. Finally, some real action on this for you. Good luck. Hope the new cure works quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is a bit early for breakfast, so I shall make some coffee, feed the doxies and let them outside. With luck, the coffee shall be ready and I will be able to go outside and watch the sunrise. It is 16C already, so it shall be a nice day. Later ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, a glorious sunrise is forming in the eastern skies. The whole sky is turning a golden orange in the east. Going to take a cup of coffee out on my back deck and watch it with the doxies. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. I have to take the motor home out this morning and dump the holding tanks now that our company has gone. The neighbour held a surprise garage sale yesterday and cars parked all over the place prevented me from doing this yesterday as I could not get out or back in, so will get that done early to avoid day two of the four day sale.

Today on SAP, a close up look at wasp nests, a bird beaned by a baseball and a Fort Mac car dealer takes to the radio to catch some crooks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Enjoy the coffee. My wife and I have been talking (her talking me listening) about the early days of Peter L. and how he changed AB.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. The coffee smells great - will join you in a cup - thanks! Another Friday already - the week's sure pass by quickly. "Must be getting old or having fun", eh!!


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning all, a dull rainy day here, EC predicts a high of 17°, perfect for getting all those inside chores done.

After a second cup of coffee....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John and Bill. I am about to have another cup of coffee, so we may share a cup. A hot 22C in full sunshine as I try to finish clearing away the last of the twigs and leaves left behind by Hurricane Leslie.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all, wet here today, which is good as we haven't had much rain. Don I know you don't like the CBC, but one of my favourite shows is coming to your town:

The Vinyl Cafe
St. Albert, Alberta
Saturday, October 27th 2012 @ 7PM
THE ARDEN, (780) 459-1542
Tickets are available in person, by phone or online


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all, wet here today, which is good as we haven't had much rain. Don I know you don't like the CBC, but one of my favourite shows is coming to your town:
> 
> The Vinyl Cafe
> St. Albert, Alberta
> Saturday, October 27th 2012 @ 7PM
> THE ARDEN, (780) 459-1542
> Tickets are available in person, by phone or online


Afternoon, RP. I have heard Stuart McLean the last two times he was here in St.John's. In his before show patter, he even mentioned out doxies ........... said he was walking downtown in St.John's near Fred's Record Store, a favorite spot for him when he is here, and saw three people walking five of these "hairy weiner dogs" and that "it looked like a parade". This was my wife, and two other people who have three of our doxies. 

So, how is Life treating you, Tovah and MayBelle these days?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Afternoon all, wet here today, which is good as we haven't had much rain. Don I know you don't like the CBC, but one of my favourite shows is coming to your town:
> 
> The Vinyl Cafe
> St. Albert, Alberta
> Saturday, October 27th 2012 @ 7PM
> THE ARDEN, (780) 459-1542
> Tickets are available in person, by phone or online


Morning Rp. Just to be clear, it's not what the CBC produces or televises in its programming that I dislike. It is strictly CBC TV News. They are corrupt and have an agenda that I came to know in thousands of encounters with them covering new events over 40 years.

Now that we have that cleared up, I am not a fan of the arts either. I have lived here for 25 years and have only been in the Arden Theatre once, that being for my son's high school grad ceremony back in 1992. I walk by it when at city hall (it's inside city hall) dozens of times a year, but that's about as close as I get to the Arden. Nothing that has ever played there has held any interest for me.  

Ditto for the public library, also in the same building, or the art gallery or the museum or the historical park or any of the other cultural crap that sucks up far too much of my tax dollars. Give me a good football game, baseball game, a camping trip, fishing or photography instead any day.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, speaking of football ... i was at the UofM game on saturday .... one of 112,284.... it was a great experience and one I would repeat. I was shocked at the prices though..... I sat in the end zone 67 rows up ....$75US, but if you sat in the mid field seats.......................$309US.... or a whole seasons ticket somewhere in the CFL ( still the best bargain in sports I think ).


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM High Tea. So, since it is too warm here, I am going to have a G&T for my "T" and will serve hot or ice tea, beer, wine or any other drink that someone may request ............... on the house. Enjoy, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Don, speaking of football ... i was at the UofM game on saturday .... one of 112,284.... it was a great experience and one I would repeat. I was shocked at the prices though..... I sat in the end zone 67 rows up ....$75US, but if you sat in the mid field seats.......................$309US.... or a whole seasons ticket somewhere in the CFL ( still the best bargain in sports I think ).


Rp, I have only seen pictures of the Michigan Stadium where they play Wolverine football in Ann Arbor. Much bigger than Sanford Stadium at the University of Georgia that holds "only" 84,000. Still, Michigan won and Denard Robinson was spectacular, accounting for 426 yards of offense and four touchdowns.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, everyone.

House-hunt for Gordan and I is just beginning. I love Toronto, but it's hard not to think about what we could live in (mortgage-free!) if we didn't live here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon, everyone.
> 
> House-hunt for Gordan and I is just beginning. I love Toronto, but it's hard not to think about what we could live in (mortgage-free!) if we didn't live here.


Evening, Sonal. Yes, housing prices are a bit wild in TO. Still, where else would you want to live?

How about a cup of Sonal Special herbal tea to calm your nerves.


----------



## Rps

Marc, they call it the big house and i can see why .... Oddly, it appears only 3 stories high from the outside ..... It's dug and built down.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sonal. Yes, housing prices are a bit wild in TO. Still, where else would you want to live?
> 
> How about a cup of Sonal Special herbal tea to calm your nerves.


For me, no where else. Some tea would be lovely.

Just turned in my memoir assignment for my non-fiction class. And now back to work-work. 

How are you, Marc?


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, home ownership is not what its cracked up to be .... And I have two of them. Really where you live is determined by many factoors: work location, goals, life style, preference .... Yes T.O. Has much to offer, but so does Oakville, Milton, and places like Bowmaanville. The thing about living in Toronto is the fact something is always going on and you don't need a car to get there.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Hi Sonal, home ownership is not what its cracked up to be .... And I have two of them. Really where you live is determined by many factoors: work location, goals, life style, preference .... Yes T.O. Has much to offer, but so does Oakville, Milton, and places like Bowmaanville. The thing about living in Toronto is the fact something is always going on and you don't need a car to get there.


Between us, we have two of them now. 

Living in downtown suits me. On the other hand, so would mortgage freedom. 

Though strangely, the fact that we both have cars really limits our housing options for where we would like to live. (In areas where we will not need cars.)

RP, I'm trying to remember and I apologize that I don't... have you settled in Windsor now, or are you back and forth between there and Bowmanville?


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, Tovah and I moved to Windsor in mid May. We have sold our Bowmanville home and are enjoying our new home.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we are doing well. I have been passing out resumes so we shall see. We are fortunate to be near 3 parks where MayBelle can run and do doggie stuff, so she is quite happy here.


On a more political note I just saw Innocence of Muslims, what a piece of hate mongering that thing is. It whacks the Muslims and the Jews .. I can't understand why YouTube doesn't pull any posting of the thing..... It is extremely offensive IMO.


----------



## johnp

Rp ... aren't there other forums than The Shang available for discussing and venting political crapola?


----------



## Rps

johnp said:


> Rp ... aren't there other forums than The Shang available for discussing and venting political crapola?


Hi John, you are right and it was a good call. I should have sought another thread, but my intent was not to elicit discussion but you correctly advised me that it would be more appropriate elsewhere.

How are things with you....


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Hi John, you are right and it was a good call. I should have sought another thread, but my intent was not to elicit discussion but you correctly advised me that it would be more appropriate elsewhere.
> 
> How are things with you....


Thanks for that ... and all's quite well here - and will be even better tomorrow, when we get together with the daugheter and do a dim sum "breakfast" -- yum!! -- missed last Saturday, so we're all having "dim sum attacks", and ready for tomorrow!!


----------



## Rps

John that sounds great! My kids are spread all over so its nice when you can have a family ritual like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, they call it the big house and i can see why .... Oddly, it appears only 3 stories high from the outside ..... It's dug and built down.


Rp. to what house do you refer? I trust it is not our new home in Lunenburg?

One of Lunenburg's Finest! | 95 Dufferin Street, Lunenburg | File #29


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> For me, no where else. Some tea would be lovely.
> 
> Just turned in my memoir assignment for my non-fiction class. And now back to work-work.
> 
> How are you, Marc?


Yes, my son, Stephen loves TO. 

Tea coming right up, albeit a bit late.

I would rather write than partake in "work-work".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we are doing well. I have been passing out resumes so we shall see. We are fortunate to be near 3 parks where MayBelle can run and do doggie stuff, so she is quite happy here.
> 
> 
> On a more political note I just saw Innocence of Muslims, what a piece of hate mongering that thing is. It whacks the Muslims and the Jews .. I can't understand why YouTube doesn't pull any posting of the thing..... It is extremely offensive IMO.


Good to hear that you are settled and at home in Windor, mon ami.

I am NOT a fan of any sort of "hate mongering", so I shall not bring up this subject here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for that ... and all's quite well here - and will be even better tomorrow, when we get together with the daugheter and do a dim sum "breakfast" -- yum!! -- missed last Saturday, so we're all having "dim sum attacks", and ready for tomorrow!!


We should start a Saturday Dim Sum for you and yours, John, every Saturday. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of the fog horns at the entrance to the St.John's Harbor. Have not heard them for months. So, it shall be a simple breakfast this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> We should start a Saturday Dim Sum for you and yours, John, every Saturday. Interested?


Sounds great Marc!! 

Morning. Just some coffee for me this morning, have to save my appetite - thanks!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et al. A nice day in store for us here today and it is all mine. Work is finally caught up and it is my day to watch golf and the CFL and again tomorrow when the Riders play Montreal at 1:00 Eastern time. SAP is also done and our video is about a cat hitching a ride, a young lady helps a guy over a fence in our mini clip and 10 retro things that are making a comeback. Oddly enough, some of them still happen in our household and never did go away.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, no not yours ... Thats what they call the football stadium


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds great Marc!!
> 
> Morning. Just some coffee for me this morning, have to save my appetite - thanks!


AFternoon, John. We are just now getting ready to prepare lunch, so dig in to whichever meal you want to have today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et al. A nice day in store for us here today and it is all mine. Work is finally caught up and it is my day to watch golf and the CFL and again tomorrow when the Riders play Montreal at 1:00 Eastern time. SAP is also done and our video is about a cat hitching a ride, a young lady helps a guy over a fence in our mini clip and 10 retro things that are making a comeback. Oddly enough, some of them still happen in our household and never did go away.


Afternoon, Don. Shall venture over to SAP now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, no not yours ... Thats what they call the football stadium


True ............... :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Canine archaeologists have found the remains of the greatest gathering of dachshunds in Canada. Prior to European settlement, the area was inhabited by aboriginal tribes including the Blackfoot, Plains Cree and Stoney. European fur traders began passing through the area in the late eighteenth century. These fur traders were told tales of the great herds of doxies that once roamed this area, much like the great herds of bison that roamed parts of North America. One early settler, the Reverend Leonard Gaetz, claimed to have domesticated one of these doxies. 

Here is the site in the Red Deer River area of AB. Beautiful land .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, no not yours ... Thats what they call the football stadium


Here is a pic of Sanford Stadium, home to the Georgia Bulldogs football team in Athens, GA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from The Gathering of the Doxie Clan out in Bowring Park. We brought two of our doxies, and there were 8 others who are owned by folks in and around the St.John's area. We have yet to select our tartan, in that we are waiting upon royal recognition. Still, it was a grand time to be a doxie owner of a doxie from Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/early-evening everyone. Enjoyed the pictures Marc ... I'll bet a good time was had by all. 

We had a great morning -- the daughter brought and dropped off some home-made 'coolers' and a few bottled juices, then we headed over to the Chinese restaurant for dim sum. Yum, as usual - and we sure enjoyed the greetings received entering and leaving, from our fellow 'diners', who make us feel so included (and all the chatter while there, was "music" to our ears, even though we can't understand any of it!!). Did a Costco visit on the way home, for a few pharmacy items (at better prices). 

Jean and I just came in from a neighbourhood walkabout, to soak in some sights and a little of the warm sum. Now a little pc and balcony time, and then maybe a movie after dinner this evening (I have two new ones, and have kept them away from Jean's eyes - one will be a big surprise for her).

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/early-evening everyone. Enjoyed the pictures Marc ... I'll bet a good time was had by all.
> 
> We had a great morning -- the daughter brought and dropped off some home-made 'coolers' and a few bottled juices, then we headed over to the Chinese restaurant for dim sum. Yum, as usual - and we sure enjoyed the greetings received entering and leaving, from our fellow 'diners', who make us feel so included (and all the chatter while there, was "music" to our ears, even though we can't understand any of it!!). Did a Costco visit on the way home, for a few pharmacy items (at better prices).
> 
> Jean and I just came in from a neighbourhood walkabout, to soak in some sights and a little of the warm sum. Now a little pc and balcony time, and then maybe a movie after dinner this evening (I have two new ones, and have kept them away from Jean's eyes - one will be a big surprise for her).
> 
> Cheers!!


Sounds as if you too had a grand day, John. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall start the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the doxies have been fed and let out, and now they are back to sleep. So, I guess I should start to consider what to make for Sunday Brunch. Any suggestions?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the doxies have been fed and let out, and now they are back to sleep. So, I guess I should start to consider what to make for Sunday Brunch. Any suggestions?


Morning Marc. A mug of coffee sounds like a great way to start this morning - thanks. I haven't had Swedish-style pancakes in many years, I think I would love to see such on your brunch menu this morning.
Treated Jean to the movies last evening - popped 'The Help' into the dvd player - she was totally surprised and sure happy to be able to see this movie, she so enjoyed the book. It was long, and much-enjoyed. 
Hope the day treats you and yours well.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning everyone. It's been a while. I was just cruising ehMac and decided to show my face...

How has the old gang been??


----------



## SINC

Well, well, a voice from the distant past! How the heck are you Warren? Good to see you back here in the Shang. Many new faces here now that you will have to get to know.

Today on SAP, a tractor travelling sideways down the Yellowhead highway, the best ever back flip and a frog plays a cell phone game.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc. A mug of coffee sounds like a great way to start this morning - thanks. I haven't had Swedish-style pancakes in many years, I think I would love to see such on your brunch menu this morning.
> Treated Jean to the movies last evening - popped 'The Help' into the dvd player - she was totally surprised and sure happy to be able to see this movie, she so enjoyed the book. It was long, and much-enjoyed.
> Hope the day treats you and yours well.


Morning, John. Those pancakes sound like a good idea .............. too bad Caman was not here since he could make genuine Swedish pancakes. Still, I shall try my best.

Deborah and I saw "The Help" and both liked it. Having lived in the south for five years, albeit in the early to mid-1970s, I was able to see some of the effects of this sort of situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning everyone. It's been a while. I was just cruising ehMac and decided to show my face...
> 
> How has the old gang been??


Morning, old friend. So good to see you back in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days? What new "Wonders of Warren" do you have to share with us today? You have been missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you today? Is that new medication working???


----------



## MaxPower

Hi Don. I'm doing well. A lot ofchanges in my life - all for the good. We built a new house last January, and I got a new job as well. I work for ADT security and I love it. By far the best company I have ever worked for. My wife also landed a new job.

The boys are growing fast. This year they have been competing in Track and Field against clubs across the province. Both boys are now Provincial Champions. My oldest (8), is the provincial champion in the Long Jump (3.65m). My youngest (6) is the provincial champion for the 100m, and Long Jump as well as the provincial record holder for the 100m, 200m, and Long Jump.

As you can see, not much time for anything else. But it is nice to virtually see old faces now and again.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Hi Don. I'm doing well. A lot ofchanges in my life - all for the good. We built a new house last January, and I got a new job as well. I work for ADT security and I love it. By far the best company I have ever worked for. My wife also landed a new job.
> 
> The boys are growing fast. This year they have been competing in Track and Field against clubs across the province. Both boys are now Provincial Champions. My oldest (8), is the provincial champion in the Long Jump (3.65m). My youngest (6) is the provincial champion for the 100m, and Long Jump as well as the provincial record holder for the 100m, 200m, and Long Jump.
> 
> As you can see, not much time for anything else. But it is nice to virtually see old faces now and again.


That is great news, Warren, for you, your wife and both of your sons. Kudos to you all.

We have ADT here, but it stands for Attack Dachshund Territory in our home.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> That is great news, Warren, for you, your wife and both of your sons. Kudos to you all.
> 
> We have ADT here, but it stands for Attack Dachshund Territory in our home.


ADT, in all seriousness, stands for "American District Telegraph" and was founded in 1874.

I like your version better. I could sell a lot more systems if that were the case?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> ADT, in all seriousness, stands for "American District Telegraph" and was founded in 1874.
> 
> I like your version better. I could sell a lot more systems if that were the case?


I always wondered what ADT stood for, Warren. Merci, mon ami. You would need to provide one of our crack "watch doxies" to serve as your system. Our motto is "Let sleeping doxies lie".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How are you today? Is that new medication working???


Morning Marc, yes the medications seem to be helping, but still a LOT of discharge is coming out of the eye. I put Systane Ultra drops for dry eyes in five times a day in both eyes, Pms-Erythromycin eye ointment each morning and night before bed in the infected eye, the nighttime dose followed by a bit of TearGel to keep it lubricated overnight. That makes seven times a day to remember to do. I have to keep this up for a week, 'til next Thursday, and then continue with the Systane ongoing to keep the dry eye issue at bay.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yes the medications seem to be helping, but still a LOT of discharge is coming out of the eye. I put Systane Ultra drops for dry eyes in five times a day in both eyes, Pms-Erythromycin eye ointment each morning and night before bed in the infected eye, the nighttime dose followed by a bit of TearGel to keep it lubricated overnight. That makes seven times a day to remember to do. I have to keep this up for a week, 'til next Thursday, and then continue with the Systane ongoing to keep the dry eye issue at bay.


I remember having to do these sorts of things when I had my detached retina surgery. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Caught some of the Edmonton/Hamilton game yesterday. A good afternoon for a backyard BBQ if you happen to be an Edmonton fan.

FWIW Burris is one of those quarterbacks whom when he is good, he is unbeatable. On Saturday he was good.


----------



## SINC

My Riders are in Montreal, starting at eleven this morning. Can they upset the Als? We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


Dr.G. said:


> I always wondered what ADT stood for, Warren. Merci, mon ami. You would need to provide one of our crack "watch doxies" to serve as your system. Our motto is "Let sleeping doxies lie".


Hah. That image makes my own neck hurt. But I like how one ear is conveniently propped up to hear possible sounds of danger....

Warren! Glad to have you visiting the Shang. Sounds like things are going well for you and yours. That's great. I am looking at the possibility of having an ADT system installed in my new home (Yes, I moved too). Glad to hear that you like the company. 

Off to a yoga practice soon - but not a hot yoga practice. Noooooo.


----------



## SINC

OK now, lemme see . . .

In the motor home? Check!
Last nights's dishes done? Check!
Garbage emptied? Check!
Fridge fulla beer? Check!
Juice too? Check!
TV on TSN? Check!
Riders Playing? Check!
Montreal looking pale? Check!
First beer poured? Check!

Yep, I'm ready!

*Go Riders!*


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Caught some of the Edmonton/Hamilton game yesterday. A good afternoon for a backyard BBQ if you happen to be an Edmonton fan.
> 
> FWIW Burris is one of those quarterbacks whom when he is good, he is unbeatable. On Saturday he was good.


Stange, my wife has lived in Calgary, Edmonton, Regina and Vancouver, but we are only allowed to root for Calgary in the CFL .............. at least in our household.

How is Life treating you these days, Bob?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> Hah. That image makes my own neck hurt. But I like how one ear is conveniently propped up to hear possible sounds of danger....
> 
> Warren! Glad to have you visiting the Shang. Sounds like things are going well for you and yours. That's great. I am looking at the possibility of having an ADT system installed in my new home (Yes, I moved too). Glad to hear that you like the company.
> 
> Off to a yoga practice soon - but not a hot yoga practice. Noooooo.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, that is the favorite position by Gus on that chair.

I hope to start hot yoga in a week or two. We shall see.

How is Kacey these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ooppsssssss ...............

And the 500,000th error in baseball history goes to ... - CBSSports.com


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Stange, my wife has lived in Calgary, Edmonton, Regina and Vancouver, but we are only allowed to root for Calgary in the CFL .............. at least in our household.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days, Bob?


Hmmm, in this household I cheer for the Riders, Ann for the Esks. (Nobody tells me who to cheer for), nor do I tell anyone else. That could be dangerous!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, in this household I cheer for the Riders, Ann for the Esks. (Nobody tells me who to cheer for), nor do I tell anyone else. That could be dangerous!


Well, my wife's parents are from SK, so she will root for them on certain times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM here in St.John's. Might have some tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I had a pre-Rosh Hashanah meal, with broiled chicken, beets (which I hate), carrots, onions, broccoli, and some sweets. A fine meal, even if we are to wish one and all a Happy Rosh Hashanah tomorrow at sunset. Still, Gut Yontif to one and all tonight. Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to take the doxies out in the rain .............. and you know how much they "love" rain. 

See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> Hah. That image makes my own neck hurt. But I like how one ear is conveniently propped up to hear possible sounds of danger....
> 
> Warren! Glad to have you visiting the Shang. Sounds like things are going well for you and yours. That's great. I am looking at the possibility of having an ADT system installed in my new home (Yes, I moved too). Glad to hear that you like the company.
> 
> Off to a yoga practice soon - but not a hot yoga practice. Noooooo.


HI Kim,

Nice to hear from you too and glad things are doing well for you.

For your ADT system,if you like, you can always email me at wjantz at ADT dot ca. I can answer any questions and even be your rep (I think). We don't have any boundaries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine breakfast waiting for you ........... along with some strong coffee ........... to help you get started and on your way at the start of a new week. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight, at sundown, this is the year 5773 on the Jewish calendar. Hopefully, it shall be the start of a new year for us all, regardless of our faith. We all could use a new start every so often. Of course, this reminds me of an old Yiddish joke my grandfather used to tell me when I was young. It is about “two Jewish men and three opinions”. So, for some, today is the start of a new beginning ............ for some, it is the continuation of what has been good in your recent life .............. for some, a downward slide. My hope for us is that it is one of the first two options (i.e., opinions) and not the latter. We shall see.

Shalom, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that sounds like good advice to me.

SAP today: A funny video to make you smile about a real water bed, a guy having trouble with his treadmill in our mini clip and some impossibilities to ponder.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Thanks for the words Marc .. nice way to start the day and week. And a cup of your famous morning brew would sure be appreciated. Have a great day!


----------



## SINC

Marc, I thought you might be interested in seeing just how good Tao is walking now. He is almost back to normal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWruna0qOzI


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that sounds like good advice to me.
> 
> SAP today: A funny video to make you smile about a real water bed, a guy having trouble with his treadmill in our mini clip and some impossibilities to ponder.


Good to know, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks for the words Marc .. nice way to start the day and week. And a cup of your famous morning brew would sure be appreciated. Have a great day!


No problem, John. Glad you liked the sentiment. The Yiddish saying is actually a joke of two Jewish men arguing a point of view, and there are three opinions. 

Coffee coming riight up. 

Speaking of coffee, we have not seen our JavaQueen, aka Kim, for some time. I hope she is doing well ............ along with all other former Shang family members.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing clip, Don. Little Tao seems a bit stiff, but able to walk, which is the key. Kudos to Tao!!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all, Happy New Year Marc! Sunny here today but rain is on the horizon . The job hunting continues.......


----------



## Rps

Don, thanks for the "why didn't I think of that" .... Today's rendition was extremely helpful and ....... I never thought of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, Happy New Year Marc! Sunny here today but rain is on the horizon . The job hunting continues.......


Thanks, Rp. May this be a prosperous year for you. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that sounds like good advice to me.
> 
> SAP today: A funny video to make you smile about a real water bed, a guy having trouble with his treadmill in our mini clip and some impossibilities to ponder.


Don, still laughing over that water bed clip ................... and that poor man on the treadmill. XX)


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> No problem, John. Glad you liked the sentiment. The Yiddish saying is actually a joke of two Jewish men arguing a point of view, and there are three opinions.
> 
> Coffee coming riight up.
> 
> Speaking of coffee, we have not seen our JavaQueen, aka Kim, for some time. I hope she is doing well ............ along with all other former Shang family members.


Marc ... I've been thinking of (java)Kim as well, and wondering how's she's doing. It seems like quite some time since we've seen a post. Like you've said, I too, hope she's doing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... I've been thinking of (java)Kim as well, and wondering how's she's doing. It seems like quite some time since we've seen a post. Like you've said, I too, hope she's doing well.


True. I know she was having health problems, so let us hope she is just very busy or having computer problems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea here, but in another half hour or so, it shall be 4PM in ON ................ maybe we can attract Sonal, et al, with some nice herbal tea. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Missed 4PM High Tea here, but in another half hour or so, it shall be 4PM in ON ................ maybe we can attract Sonal, et al, with some nice herbal tea. We shall see.


It's still in the noon hour here, but looking good for a nice balcony break or two before long (it's presently just pushing at 23C out there in the shade). Any makings for a G&T Marc? I think that would be my drink of choice once the sun comes around and provides us with some its rays and warmth. We'll go out about 2pm for our first break.
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's still in the noon hour here, but looking good for a nice balcony break or two before long (it's presently just pushing at 23C out there in the shade). Any makings for a G&T Marc? I think that would be my drink of choice once the sun comes around and provides us with some its rays and warmth. We'll go out about 2pm for our first break.
> Cheers!!


I think that I have some Bombay Gin left along with some nice tonic water, John. Guess I could join you in a short happy hour.


----------



## Rps

Haven't had Gin and It in a long long time ..... might just follow your lead John and Marc.


----------



## johnp

Marc and Rp .... let's go for it!! One 'short' one, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Haven't had Gin and It in a long long time ..... might just follow your lead John and Marc.


Well, I could make you either a very sweet Shirley Temple or a very dry martini. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc and Rp .... let's go for it!! We'll keep it 'short' for you Marc ... suspect your're still working, et al. Oh darn, eh!!


Yes, I am teaching until 7PM, when the BBQ steak should be ready ........... then a G&T after dinner would be fine. Luckily, we had our Jewish New Year's dinner last night.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I am teaching until 7PM, when the BBQ steak should be ready ........... then a G&T after dinner would be fine. Luckily, we had our Jewish New Year's dinner last night.


Sorry about the edit to my last post. 
Sounds just fine by me Marc. And enjoy that bbq .. from what you've relayed about Deb's cooking ... know you will!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sorry about the edit to my last post.
> Sounds just fine by me Marc. And enjoy that bbq .. from what you've relayed about Deb's cooking ... know you will!!!


Well, we made a traditional Jewish New Year meal last night, when we both had time, so tonight it will be simplier with an AB meal .............. tomorrow is salmon, I think. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Sounds like a good day all round for Shangers! I too had a great day. Stopped by the pharmacy to pick up some vitamin D tablets to replenish my supply, then hit the beer store and picked up three dozen to fill the fridge in the garage. (One can never have too much beer.)  Then over to the barber shop for my monthly buzz cut and stopped by the gas station to fill up the Suzuki. 

Onwards to the Telus store where I made a deal with the owner himself for a 32 GB white iPhone 5 and Otter case to be picked up on Friday. While I was there, I sold him an $1,800 advertising package for SAP so came out of that deal with about $1,400 in cash plus the phone.

Then over to the Jade Palace Lounge where I met a buddy from Edmonton for a beer. Popped two twenties in a video lottery machine and took out $300 in cold, hard cash, so naturally bought the beer.

Then I noticed I broke the 56,000 post barrier too. 

Yep, 'twas a fine day indeed!


----------



## johnp

Don ..... you did good!! I went to an optometrist last Friday, and returned this morning to order a pair of reading glasses. Will stay with the progressives I have, at least for now, but do need something more for looking at this computer screen, and other reading, and all. Sure hope it helps!! The optometrist advised me to use 'Systane Ultra' as well, to try and combat my dry (and very irritable) eyes. I see an eye specialist regularly (for eye health matters I have or have had), but sure appreciated the vision tests, and other information provided by this young (not long out of school) doctor.
Now for a water bed like the one shown in the video on SAP!! Thanks for that ... a smile and laugh to start the day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is a fine night for stargazing. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoyed the video John. I hope the Systane Ultra gives you the same kind of comfort it gave me. My optometrist is a 'just graduated' doc as well and a good looking young woman to boot. That is not hard to take!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Looks like it is going to be a fine day here, so I shall prepare a fine breakfast for us all. First, however, coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

CBC Digital Archives - Child?s Play: Popular CBC Children?s Show Hosts - Ernie Coombs reflects on his career as Mr. Dressup

This brings back fond memories of watching Mr. Dressup, The Friendly Giant, The Fred Penner Show, et al, with my son.

Ernie Coombs died on September 18, 2001, which prompted me to post that clip.

CBC Digital Archives - Child?s Play: Popular CBC Children?s Show Hosts - 2001: Ernie "Mr. Dressup" Coombs dies at 73


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the memories those clips provided from when our kids were small as well. A nice day in store for us here. SAP is up with a video on the boo-boos TV anchors make, defining couple sex and a look at a real life Popeye.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the memories those clips provided from when our kids were small as well. A nice day in store for us here. SAP is up with a video on the boo-boos TV anchors make, defining couple sex and a look at a real life Popeye.


Afternoon, Don. Yes, for some reason I remembered that Sept. 18th was the day Mr. Dressup (aka Ernie Coombs  ) passed away. :-(

I have spent the entire morning getting much of the limbs/logs/branches out to the driveway for eventual pickup. I am only half way done ............. so I took a break and mowed the lawn, which I actually like to do.

Will check out SAP once I finish my early afternoon grading. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. Another fine "July in September" day out here, "the beat goes on", with no forecasted end in sight as yet. No complaints, except for the concern that this (warm and dry) weather might be ill-affecting local late-summer-early-fall field crops? I do know our local corn crops were almost a no show (at least for providing good, fresh, cobs for human consumption) this year. Local apples are now hitting the markets - yeah!! And squash - another yeah!! Like to see the local produce, it usually means much-fresher stuff, and better prices.

Sounds like you've been busy Marc ... into your two different kinds of 'home' work. 

Don .... in a "couple secs(sex)", I plan to head out again, for a few last minute shopping things to do. 

Have a great day all!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Speaking of CBC and children's programming, my best friend just launched a new Children's 5 minute spot on CBC called Big Block Sing Song. Weekdays at 8:25 am EST.

BIG BLOCK SINGSONG - Kids' CBC Promo 01 on Vimeo


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Speaking of CBC and children's programming, my best friend just launched a new Children's 5 minute spot on CBC called Big Block Sing Song. Weekdays at 8:25 am EST.
> 
> BIG BLOCK SINGSONG - Kids' CBC Promo 01 on Vimeo


Cute. I wish him/her well.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM High Tea here, and I am in the mood for a G&T or a beer, but I am going to hot yoga tonight with Deborah, so nothing but water for me. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heading out for hot yoga in a little bit. We shall see how I make out ................. Wish me luck.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Heading out for hot yoga in a little bit. We shall see how I make out ................. Wish me luck.


Looking forward to your report!! Hope it works for you -- good luck!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Looking forward to your report!! Hope it works for you -- good luck!!


Sweating with the oldies .............. except I shall be the oldest one there. Later .............


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Looking forward to your report!! Hope it works for you -- good luck!!


Thought I was going to die. The heat of 38C did not bother me but the bending of my knees almost killed me. XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thought I was going to die. The heat of 38C did not bother me but the bending of my knees almost killed me. XX)


Hey Marc, I can help with that! Don't bend your knees!


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to take my telescope out now since it is 15C with clear skies and no wind. Should be good viewing. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hey Marc, I can help with that! Don't bend your knees!


Thank you, Dr. Don. It is difficult in yoga not to bend one's knees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the OtHD Breakfast soon ............. but first, some fresh coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone from a sunny and warm Alberta. Marc, your favourite Hollywood Squares is up on SAP with a rib tickler from Jan Murray, a video of a teacher with a special talent and Pictures That Will Restore Your Faith In Humanity.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone from a sunny and warm Alberta. Marc, your favourite Hollywood Squares is up on SAP with a rib tickler from Jan Murray, a video of a teacher with a special talent and Pictures That Will Restore Your Faith In Humanity.


Morning, Don. Got a chuckle over JM's comments re sex. And that circle!!! Amazing.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thought I was going to die. The heat of 38C did not bother me but the bending of my knees almost killed me. XX)


Morning everyone. How do the knees, and other parts feel this morning Marc? Exercising in that heat would have finished me!! I would enjoy a cup of your fine coffee - thanks!

Don .. that guy could sure draw a fine circle, impressive.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. How do the knees, and other parts feel this morning Marc? Exercising in that heat would have finished me!! I would enjoy a cup of your fine coffee - thanks!
> 
> Don .. that guy could sure draw a fine circle, impressive.


Morning, John. The heat did not bother me, just the bending. Also, some of the positions hurt my right shoulder, for which I am still going to physio. Strange, that I was able to cut big tree limbs, haul them from my backyard to the front of the house for pickup, with no pain, and yet trying to do a modified push up caused my right shoulder to go numb.  Guess I am just falling apart. XX)

Anyway, here is your coffee.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, that teacher sure has a way with circles. Odd reaction with your shoulder Marc. One would think it would be strong after all that tree cutting and dragging. John, has the Systane Ultra helped with your eyes? Sadly, I am on day five of a seven day treatment for my infected eye and to date nothing has changed. It is still swollen, oozing discharge and I fear this is not working either although the Systane Ultra makes it feel somewhat better. I will be returning to the eye doctor come Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, that teacher sure has a way with circles. Odd reaction with your shoulder Marc. One would think it would be strong after all that tree cutting and dragging. John, has the Systane Ultra helped with your eyes? Sadly, I am on day five of a seven day treatment for my infected eye and to date nothing has changed. It is still swollen, oozing discharge and I fear this is not working either although the Systane Ultra makes it feel somewhat better. I will be returning to the eye doctor come Friday.


Yes, it is strange. I am able to do certain things with no sensation, but if I lie on my stomach and do a push up, the "pins and needles" sensation comes to my right shoulder. Strange. 

Still, I am able to type, which means I am able to work.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all.

Three days posting in a row for me?? I must be trending...

Just about to grab a quick of coffee from the Keurig and working from home today.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Yeah, that teacher sure has a way with circles. Odd reaction with your shoulder Marc. One would think it would be strong after all that tree cutting and dragging. John, has the Systane Ultra helped with your eyes? Sadly, I am on day five of a seven day treatment for my infected eye and to date nothing has changed. It is still swollen, oozing discharge and I fear this is not working either although the Systane Ultra makes it feel somewhat better. I will be returning to the eye doctor come Friday.


The Systane seems to help relieve the dryness and itchiness a little. I have reading glasses on order. The doc feels they will help a lot when it comes to close work, like on the computer, reading, et al. Apparently, my eyes are working 'overtime' on close stuff when I use my regular glasses (progressives). The reading glasses will incorporate prisms, which should assist the eyes in reading tasks, and thus, reading should come easier, and be much less of a strain on the eyes. Hope so.
My vision is good, with glasses (which I've worn since age 5), but my eyes are terribly sensitive to air pollutants, and other airbournes causing allergic reactions, and etc. And for the past few years reading has been a strain. So hoping the reading glasses will help that.
Sorry to hear you are still having such trouble. Hope the doc can come up with a alternate treatment, or get you to someone who can. I see an eye specialist regularly, for my eye health matters (have had two small detached retinas, the start of cataracts, high pressures, and etc.).
Good luck!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Three days posting in a row for me?? I must be trending...
> 
> Just about to grab a quick of coffee from the Keurig and working from home today.


Afternoon, Warren. Keurig coffee????? What?????? You mean the free coffee here at The Cafe Chez Marc is no longer required by you?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Just spent the past three hours staining my back deck. It is sunny and 23C with a light breeze, so I think that I shall have a 4PM High Tea in the form of a beer or two ................. and an hour early.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my two beers, so that is my limit for the day. Now I have to drag some more branches from the backyard to the front of the house for eventual pickup. Everyone has this pile of branches full of leaves in front of their homes. Not sure when they will get around to picking up my load, but at least it shall be there. Later ..............


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/early-evening all, hope the day's been treating everyone well. Summer conditions continue here - the forecasters have termed it "July in September", and I guess, that about sums it. We seem to be in a summer weather pattern (strong high pressure ridge, with sunny, dry conditions, and etc.), and it's predicted to last for several more days. Can't remember when we had rain last!! But we all know that fall is on its way, and it will bring the rains and winds we all know too well. But for now, I guess we can call this weather a late-summer treat, and soon, if forecasters are correct in their predictions, an early-fall treat as well!!

We'll be heading out to the balcony soon, for what will likey be the first of a couple of balcony 'breaks' before the direct sun sends us in for the day. Have some chilled white for she, and a little not-so-chilled red for me, for the first of our breaks. Initial dinner prep's have been done, more to come, between our balcony times!! Still not totally sure what will be prepared, but suspect a couple of glasses of wine will help me make that decision, eh!!

Cheers!!


----------



## johnp

... to add ... the wine 'breaks' worked, I decided to go with what I had pre-prepared, via a tagine meal. It's presently "brewing away", and with a fresh fruit salad on the side, hopefully, will work just fine for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/early-evening all, hope the day's been treating everyone well. Summer conditions continue here - the forecasters have termed it "July in September", and I guess, that about sums it. We seem to be in a summer weather pattern (strong high pressure ridge, with sunny, dry conditions, and etc.), and it's predicted to last for several more days. Can't remember when we had rain last!! But we all know that fall is on its way, and it will bring the rains and winds we all know too well. But for now, I guess we can call this weather a late-summer treat, and soon, if forecasters are correct in their predictions, an early-fall treat as well!!
> 
> We'll be heading out to the balcony soon, for what will likey be the first of a couple of balcony 'breaks' before the direct sun sends us in for the day. Have some chilled white for she, and a little not-so-chilled red for me, for the first of our breaks. Initial dinner prep's have been done, more to come, between our balcony times!! Still not totally sure what will be prepared, but suspect a couple of glasses of wine will help me make that decision, eh!!
> 
> Cheers!!


John, my wife had the same idea as you .............. we had salads, chicken, and white wine on the back deck .............. a rare treat this late in Sept.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, why not send us a pic of this balcony and the view? Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to call it a night early once again. The skies are clear, we have 14C temps with no wind, and that makes for an ideal situation to go stargazing. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Should anyone have any desires for breakfast, leave your request here and I shall see what I am able to do tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

No specific requests, so I shall have an array of items on the menu for breakfast this morning. I shall be having eggs, OJ and some low fat turkey bacon. However, first the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Whoever controls the the palette, controls the painting"
... Mother Nature


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we are having some wonderful weather here. Ann and I are heading out to Elk Island National Park for the weekend on Saturday morning. I hope to photograph some wildlife. Some fool sped through the park last weekend late at night (speed limit 60 km/h) and killed two North American cow bison.

SAP is up with a video of a tornado of fire in Oz, a guy whose slippers got glued to the floor and an interesting story about criminalizing parents who allow their children to play in the yard. An an unusual take on the difference between knowledge and wisdom in 'the things that people send us'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A fine SAP this morning. What a fire video clip!!! Loved the Steven Wright comments.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been wondering what we might get Sonal and Gordon as a wedding gift ................. I am torn between a house in Rosedale and a cat. Wonder what she might want???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I have been wondering what we might get Sonal and Gordon as a wedding gift ................. I am torn between a house in Rosedale and a cat. Wonder what she might want???


Well, seeing as we're househunting and not cat-hunting...


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I have been wondering what we might get Sonal and Gordon as a wedding gift ................. I am torn between a house in Rosedale and a cat. Wonder what she might want???


Morning all: interesting choices Marc. both makes one paws.

In the middle of a down pour here ..... I'm mean DOWN POUR!!! Can't even see out the window. We have so much lightening one would think we are under an alien attack. Poor MayBelle is affixed to Tovah's leg like an out growth. Hopefully it will pass soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, seeing as we're househunting and not cat-hunting...


Well, I do have a load of boxes you could use either for moving ................. or making a fitting apology to a cat. 

How is Life treating you these days? How is your writing coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: interesting choices Marc. both makes one paws.
> 
> In the middle of a down pour here ..... I'm mean DOWN POUR!!! Can't even see out the window. We have so much lightening one would think we are under an alien attack. Poor MayBelle is affixed to Tovah's leg like an out growth. Hopefully it will pass soon.


Morning, Rp. Our doxies don't want to leave the house in that sort of rain.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for posting that cat apology Sonal. I 'borrowed' it for SAP.


----------



## Rps

Yeah Mrac, I wouldn't want to go out either. Luckily we took MayBelle out for her morning relief prior to the rain. One of the drawbacks with a dog is that morning ritual. I don't relish standing out in the rain or snow while she is looking for the magic spot ...... I sometimes wonder where the first dog did it's business ..... it seems like every other dog in the world is trying to find that spot.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah Mrac, I wouldn't want to go out either. Luckily we took MayBelle out for her morning relief prior to the rain. One of the drawbacks with a dog is that morning ritual. I don't relish standing out in the rain or snow while she is looking for the magic spot ...... I sometimes wonder where the first dog did it's business ..... it seems like every other dog in the world is trying to find that spot.....


I took the doxies out just before Hurricane Leslie really hit us.


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang! 

Hope all are well today. 

Be careful with that hot yoga Marc. I don't try it anymore because I was always discovering odd injuries a day or two after a hot practice. It didn't really hurt at the time, but I paid for it later. 

If off to my cardio kick-boxing class in a bit. Strangely, that doesn't seem to bother my knees or shoulders much.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Thanks for posting that cat apology Sonal. I 'borrowed' it for SAP.


Glad you liked it, Don. I thought of SAP when I saw it too.



Dr.G. said:


> Well, I do have a load of boxes you could use either for moving ................. or making a fitting apology to a cat.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days? How is your writing coming along?


Hectic week (seems to be an ongoing theme) but I'm somehow managing to fit in writing. Having assignments helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good day Shang!
> 
> Hope all are well today.
> 
> Be careful with that hot yoga Marc. I don't try it anymore because I was always discovering odd injuries a day or two after a hot practice. It didn't really hurt at the time, but I paid for it later.
> 
> If off to my cardio kick-boxing class in a bit. Strangely, that doesn't seem to bother my knees or shoulders much.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, I am going to have to stop hot yoga. I liked the heat (reminded me of the 38C temps in June in Georgia), but the knees could not take the bending anymore and my right shoulder was really hurting. I go to physio tonight about the shoulder.

Good luck at kick boxing. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hectic week (seems to be an ongoing theme) but I'm somehow managing to fit in writing. Having assignments helps.


Well, hang in there. At some point in everyone's life comes balance .......... at least this is what we were told in Tai Chi. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Past 4PM High Tea time, but I took a little power nap. Still, we can have a drink of your choice ready for you when it rolls around to 4PM your time.


----------



## Dr.G.

80 Bedford Rd W, Toronto, ON - C2465383

Found a nice place for Sonal and Gordon. With 8 baths, we could all go for a visit every so often.

Or maybe if they want to downsize a bit, a condo???

12 Macpherson Ave, #5, Toronto, ON - C2384403


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, why not send us a pic of this balcony and the view? Merci, mon ami.


Marc ... don't own a camera, but will try to capture a couple of shots with Jean's iPad at some time. Can't promise any great pic's like you, and many of the others provide!!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Yes, I am going to have to stop hot yoga. I liked the heat (reminded me of the 38C temps in June in Georgia), but the knees could not take the bending anymore and my right shoulder was really hurting. I go to physio tonight about the shoulder.
> 
> Good luck at kick boxing. Paix, mon amie.


Thanks- Kick-boxing was fun, but I think my abs are going to be sore tomorrow. Some of my classmates can kick like a mule and even though those of us on the receiving end wear thick belly pads, it still can hurt. The objective is to stand your ground and not be knocked off your feet. I wasn't knocked off my feet, but sometimes I couldn't help but step back.

Good luck with the physio. I am still doing my physio exercises from last year , even though I haven't seen my physiotherapist for almost a year. I think they really help me prevent re-injury of chronic trouble areas.

John: What kind of tagine did you make? I made a seafood paella last night. I have enough leftovers for a full dinner again tonight. 

Don - I was so hoping that this time the new medication would finally cure that bothersome eye of yours. Hope the doc appt goes well and you come back with a new plan of attack.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> John: What kind of tagine did you make? I made a seafood paella last night. I have enough leftovers for a full dinner again tonight.


My tagine was a pork and veggie one -- used cubed pork shoulder steak (no bones, and trimmed away as much of the fat as I could - saved/froze the bones for a future soup or stock), sauted a little first with onions, garlic, and ginger. Then added new, nugget, white potatoes, halved, with sticks of carrot, turnip, and red and yellow peppers. I didn't have a stock, so flavoured a little water with red wine. And used a spice mix I had on-hand from previous meat dishes (so some cinnamon, turmeric, cayenne, et al). The final product sure hit-the-spot for us.
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... don't own a camera, but will try to capture a couple of shots with Jean's iPad at some time. Can't promise any great pic's like you, and many of the others provide!!


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks- Kick-boxing was fun, but I think my abs are going to be sore tomorrow. Some of my classmates can kick like a mule and even though those of us on the receiving end wear thick belly pads, it still can hurt. The objective is to stand your ground and not be knocked off your feet. I wasn't knocked off my feet, but sometimes I couldn't help but step back.
> 
> Good luck with the physio. I am still doing my physio exercises from last year , even though I haven't seen my physiotherapist for almost a year. I think they really help me prevent re-injury of chronic trouble areas.
> 
> John: What kind of tagine did you make? I made a seafood paella last night. I have enough leftovers for a full dinner again tonight.
> 
> Don - I was so hoping that this time the new medication would finally cure that bothersome eye of yours. Hope the doc appt goes well and you come back with a new plan of attack.


Good to hear, Kim. If you stand at all ............. stand tall.

Physio went well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> My tagine was a pork and veggie one -- used cubed pork shoulder steak (no bones, and trimmed away as much of the fat as I could - saved/froze the bones for a future soup or stock), sauted a little first with onions, garlic, and ginger. Then added new, nugget, white potatoes, halved, with sticks of carrot, turnip, and red and yellow peppers. I didn't have a stock, so flavoured a little water with red wine. And used a spice mix I had on-hand from previous meat dishes (so some cinnamon, turmeric, cayenne, et al). The final product sure hit-the-spot for us.
> Cheers!!


Sounds good, John. Maybe we could make you our chef at The Cafe Chez Marc. Your pay would be $328,937.93 ............. plus tips. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

For Sale: The Fourth-Largest Piece of the Moon Is Auctioned Off | NewsFeed | TIME.com

Sonal, put in a bid on this item for Gordon. I know that he lucked out when he met you, but this could be a nice housewarming gift for him. Hope he likes it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to go out and look at the moon with my telescope. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast .............. which might be prepared by John if he takes me up on my offer. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Until John comes to the forefront to cook us our meals, I shall take on the task, as always. Not sure what to make for TGIF Breakfast. First some coffee might help.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just awaiting SAP to upload. I had to make a code change in the right sidebar and that requires the entire site must be uploaded so it is chugging away at 438 files this morning. When it is done, don't miss today's video. A young person's group plays the Phantom of the Opera in a new and enjoyable fashion. Also what to do with that leftover steak and 'the old poke yourself in the eye' trick.

EDIT: SAP is now up and don't miss the dog with his very own hammock!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just awaiting SAP to upload. I had to make a code change in the right sidebar and that requires the entire site must be uploaded so it is chugging away at 438 files this morning. When it is done, don't miss today's video. A young person's group plays the Phantom of the Opera in a new and enjoyable fashion. Also what to do with that leftover steak and 'the old poke yourself in the eye' trick.
> 
> EDIT: SAP is now up and don't miss the dog with his very own hammock!


Good morning, Don. A good SAP this morning. While not in a hammock, look at the difference with Gus before and after I call out his name. So alert ............ 
You may use the pics of Gus if you want.


----------



## Dr.G.

"When the solution is simple, God is answering." Einstein


----------



## SINC

Merci Marc, I shall use those pics!


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Nice offer Marc, but I find shopping/cooking for two to be difficult enough, so will have to pass on your generous offer. Having some problems with the internet this morning, but when they settle down, I'll attempt posting the pictures I took yesterday. Lost my connection with my first attempt. 
Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merci Marc, I shall use those pics!


Great. I have more, but don't want to flood SAP with just doxie pics. I'll just put some of the more unique ones here and let you choose.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Nice offer Marc, but I find shopping/cooking for two to be difficult enough, so will have to pass on your generous offer. Having some problems with the internet this morning, but when they settle down, I'll attempt posting the pictures I took yesterday. Lost my connection with my first attempt.
> Later.


Morning, John. Sorry to hear that you have declined my offer to be our lead chef. C'est la vie.

How are you today?


----------



## johnp

Marc .. here's some of the pic's taken with the iPad2 yesterday, from our 12'th floor apartment's balcony. The apartment faces west, with downtowns of Burnaby and Vancouver in the distances, unseen due to the heavy haze. Jean at our favourite small sitting spot, at one end of the balcony.
Hope this works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice pics, John. I am afraid of heights, but for some reason, I would be able to look over the side of your balcony with no problems. I can see how it would be a nice sunny spot certain times during the day. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Nice pics, John. I am afraid of heights, but for some reason, I would be able to look over the side of your balcony with no problems. I can see how it would be a nice sunny spot certain times during the day. Kudos, mon ami.


Thanks ... that's the first time I tried the camera on the iPad .. it seemed to work quite well. The trees on our property seem to buffer the effect of the height from the ground. They are also starting to buffer our views!! But when green, they are nice to see, as opposed to concrete, and etc. The balcony gets afternoon/evening sun only. We have two of these balconies - one off the bedroom, the other off the living room. We use the bedroom one for our sit out times. 
Cheers!


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don et all. Nice photos John. I always liked the left coast. I have some family out there. Off to do some wine shopping today, my cellar is getting low.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Nice (busy) day today, a little cool to start but should get up to 20° later.

Trying to get some work done outside while the weathers good.

I'm "semi retired", but I don't seem to have a lot of free time on my hands. 

All the other retired people I meet say the same thing, - don't know how we ever managed to get anything done when we were busy working.

I will never have to worry about being bored, I have an ever expanding "Honey-Do" list, I'm told some of the items on the list are left overs from when I built here in '72, - but I don'y think thats possible...


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 



johnp said:


> My tagine was a pork and veggie one -- used cubed pork shoulder steak (no bones, and trimmed away as much of the fat as I could - saved/froze the bones for a future soup or stock), sauted a little first with onions, garlic, and ginger. Then added new, nugget, white potatoes, halved, with sticks of carrot, turnip, and red and yellow peppers. I didn't have a stock, so flavoured a little water with red wine. And used a spice mix I had on-hand from previous meat dishes (so some cinnamon, turmeric, cayenne, et al). The final product sure hit-the-spot for us.
> Cheers!!


Sounds great John. Pork shoulder is one of my favorite cuts of meat. 

What a fabulous view from your nicely done balcony. I can see why you and yours like to spend time out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks ... that's the first time I tried the camera on the iPad .. it seemed to work quite well. The trees on our property seem to buffer the effect of the height from the ground. They are also starting to buffer our views!! But when green, they are nice to see, as opposed to concrete, and etc. The balcony gets afternoon/evening sun only. We have two of these balconies - one off the bedroom, the other off the living room. We use the bedroom one for our sit out times.
> Cheers!


Interesting. There also can never be too many trees. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don et all. Nice photos John. I always liked the left coast. I have some family out there. Off to do some wine shopping today, my cellar is getting low.


Afternoon, Rp. Try some of these wines. Ménage à Trois


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Nice (busy) day today, a little cool to start but should get up to 20° later.
> 
> Trying to get some work done outside while the weathers good.
> 
> I'm "semi retired", but I don't seem to have a lot of free time on my hands.
> 
> All the other retired people I meet say the same thing, - don't know how we ever managed to get anything done when we were busy working.
> 
> I will never have to worry about being bored, I have an ever expanding "Honey-Do" list, I'm told some of the items on the list are left overs from when I built here in '72, - but I don'y think thats possible...


Afternoon, Bill. I have been outside sawing and moving the last of the tree limbs and branches downed during Hurricane Leslie. 

My wife has a "to do" list for me as well.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> Sounds great John. Pork shoulder is one of my favorite cuts of meat.
> What a fabulous view from your nicely done balcony. I can see why you and yours like to spend time out there.


Thanks Kim. Our next tagine is going to be chicken (breast meat this time) with olives, et al. We did this once before (following Emile Henry's recipe), and really enjoyed it. Just hope it comes out looking at least half as good as yours!!

Jean was surprised when I pointed the pad's camera her way .. but smiled and went for it!! She wanted to "fix up" the balcony a little before any picture taking - it was the way it usually is, and she takes good care of it. The flowers and other decorations are her creations -- paper mache -- there's even more on the other balcony, a sort of garden of flowers, animals, and all, that have been there for many years. She brings some of them in once in a while to 'refresh' them, but otherwise, they're out there facing the four seasons every year!!

For a contrast, I'll try to post some similar pictures later, on a winter's day, when the conditions are clear, and can actually see downtown Burnaby, and a little of Vancouver and the north shore mountains. 
Hope the day's treating you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine idea, John. 

Deborah and I have to take a couple of our doxies in to the vet for a check up, so I shall have to leave the 4PM High Tea for later.


----------



## CubaMark

_*Is the census coming to Newfoundland this year, Dr. G.?*_


----------



## Sonal

Well, it's almost tea-time in Toronto.... who's in?


----------



## Rps

Hello all, I'll pass on the tea but will tip a jar. Since many here are either instructors or students, I have a question for you. Anyone have any experience with Mazur's Peer Instruction Method? I'm thinking of using it in an ESL session, any thoughts or experience?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> _*Is the census coming to Newfoundland this year, Dr. G.?*_


I would hope so, Mark.  As long as Revenue Canada still lets me deduct the doxies as if they were children, I shall be fine. :greedy:

How is Life treating you these days, mi amigo? Any luck with a Canadian job yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, it's almost tea-time in Toronto.... who's in?


Well, it is a bit past 4PM High Tea time on TO, but I shall sit and chat with you if you want, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all, I'll pass on the tea but will tip a jar. Since many here are either instructors or students, I have a question for you. Anyone have any experience with Mazur's Peer Instruction Method? I'm thinking of using it in an ESL session, any thoughts or experience?


An interesting idea, Rp. I have sat in on PIM sessions using "Electronic Remote Answering Devices (RADs)". I was not too thrilled with this technology. I have heard that it is effective with introductory classes in physics. Still, how might you utilize this approach at feedback with ESL students?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, this is what I was thinking. Taking a Freirean bent, write a word on the blackboard ... Then have definitional concepts written on the blackboard, with a A,B,C,D square on a flip chart. Have the participants select the definitional concept they agree with most by either dot vote or tick on the flip chart. Then break the group into discussion units to discuss the concept ..... Obtain a consensus from each group who then presents to the group. Revote on the concept and...... Give each participant mid sized post-it notes and have each participant write one issue their concept. We then have each participant present and explain their issue and place it on a matrix of either reasonableness or do-ability. The participants then dot vote on the issues two votes each, and we then discuss the issue with the most votes and develop an action plan to further understand the issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, this is what I was thinking. Taking a Freirean bent, write a word on the blackboard ... Then have definitional concepts written on the blackboard, with a A,B,C,D square on a flip chart. Have the participants select the definitional concept they agree with most by either dot vote or tick on the flip chart. Then break the group into discussion units to discuss the concept ..... Obtain a consensus from each group who then presents to the group. Revote on the concept and...... Give each participant mid sized post-it notes and have each participant write one issue their concept. We then have each participant present and explain their issue and place it on a matrix of either reasonableness or do-ability. The participants then dot vote on the issues two votes each, and we then discuss the issue with the most votes and develop an action plan to further understand the issue.


Sounds like a very unique idea, Rp. I would love to be in this class observing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A young couple moves into a new neighborhood.

The next morning while they are eating breakfast,

The young woman sees her neighbor hanging the wash outside.

“That laundry is not very clean”, she said.

“She doesn’t know how to wash correctly.

Perhaps she needs better laundry soap.”

Her husband looked on, but remained silent.

Every time her neighbor would hang her wash to dry,

the young woman would make the same comments.

About one month later, the woman was surprised to see a

Nice clean wash on the line and said to her husband:

“Look, she has learned how to wash correctly.

I wonder who taught her this.”



The husband said, “I got up early this morning and cleaned our windows.”



And so it is with life. What we see when watching others depends on the purity of the window through which we look.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. So, I shall see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall get the coffee ready to get us on our way. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is trying to break through the morning fog, but it is light enough to start breakfast. Any requests???


----------



## CubaMark

I could go for some nice Canadian backbacon right about now... all the "pork" products down here (hot dogs, "ham", etc.) are really pressed turkey remains. Turkey bacon just doesn't cut it for a Canadian. Maybe some nice pancakes with real Maple Syrup (Nova Scotian or Quebec, I'm not picky). Orange juice with a lot of pulp, and a big cup of fair trade coffee.

Then I'll go back to bed... our son decided 5am was a good time to start his day, and is making sure the rest of us are "enjoying" it too...


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Just a coffee for me Marc - thanks. I'll have a slice of toast when the other half gets up, but will be careful to save my appetite for dim sum later this morning. Expecting to see a little fog, and clouds here this morning - it's too dark to see anything as yet.
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A busy day ahead for us here as I pick up my iPhone 5 at 10:00 a.m., then head out to Elk Island Park with the motor home for the night to see if I can bank some pics for SAP. Today's issue looks at a model railroad display, a video of a guy who can ride a bike darn near anywhere and a look at the most dangerous room in your home.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I could go for some nice Canadian backbacon right about now... all the "pork" products down here (hot dogs, "ham", etc.) are really pressed turkey remains. Turkey bacon just doesn't cut it for a Canadian. Maybe some nice pancakes with real Maple Syrup (Nova Scotian or Quebec, I'm not picky). Orange juice with a lot of pulp, and a big cup of fair trade coffee.
> 
> Then I'll go back to bed... our son decided 5am was a good time to start his day, and is making sure the rest of us are "enjoying" it too...


Afternoon, Mark. I love turkey bacon. Still, you shall get whatever you want here at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Just a coffee for me Marc - thanks. I'll have a slice of toast when the other half gets up, but will be careful to save my appetite for dim sum later this morning. Expecting to see a little fog, and clouds here this morning - it's too dark to see anything as yet.
> Cheers!


Afternoon, John. Coffee coming right up. Deborah treated me to brunch at The Hungry Heart Cafe. What a treat ............. it's the hottest ticket to get reservation these days, especially with two cruise ships in port.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the last hour or so mowing the lawn and the leaves that were blown off of the trees by Hurricane Leslie. Another amazing day here in St. John's, with 22C temps, sunshine and a light ocean breeze. The doxies are loving it ............... until we get some much needed rain the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

APOD: 2012 July 10 - Happy People Dancing on Planet Earth

Enjoy people being happy together. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> APOD: 2012 July 10 - Happy People Dancing on Planet Earth
> 
> Enjoy people being happy together. Paix, mes amis.


Enjoyed that Marc .... thanks for posting it!!


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> enjoyed that marc .... Thanks for posting it!!


+1


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone ... hope your day has been going well. We did our morning dim sum - and had a great time - with good food, conversation, and time with our adopted friends (fellow diners). Drove through my early-teens neighbourhood, past my house, and junior-high school, on the way back. Ouch, how things & places change over time, eh!! But a fun and memory-lane experience, and not one done in quite some time. 
Nothing special on the menu for dinner today -- think we'll have poached eggs on toast, with a little fruit salad. Something 'light', after all that food this morning!! 
Now, out to the balcony for a "glass of" ... Cheers all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Enjoyed that Marc .... thanks for posting it!!





KC4 said:


> +1


Glad you both enjoyed it. Made me smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone ... hope your day has been going well. We did our morning dim sum - and had a great time - with good food, conversation, and time with our adopted friends (fellow diners). Drove through my early-teens neighbourhood, past my house, and junior-high school, on the way back. Ouch, how things & places change over time, eh!! But a fun and memory-lane experience, and not one done in quite some time.
> Nothing special on the menu for dinner today -- think we'll have poached eggs on toast, with a little fruit salad. Something 'light', after all that food this morning!!
> Now, out to the balcony for a "glass of" ... Cheers all!!


Evening, John. Deborah and I finished early and had some wine out on the back deck. Still 19C with no wind, so a very pleasant evening.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Glad you both enjoyed it. Made me smile.


Yes ... me too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes ... me too!!


While I hate to dance, I might have joined in if in a group. Liked the clip of him, his wife and child at the end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early today. We have to get up early and send Gus off to Regina ............... where he shall be a stud dog for two female doxies there. :love2::love2: 

So, see you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sun is just coming up ............... so, how about Sunday Brunch in bed today? Anyone interested???


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great pics of Gus. Thanks for the link as well to Harbour Deep Kennels. We are upgrading the site with new pictures. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I would be if I wasn't already up and working, Marc. 

SAP has gone to the dogs today leading with ever alert Gus playing a starring role, a dog who embarrasses its owner at a kennel club trial and a faithful dog who has guarded his dead master's grave for six years in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh No, Not Now!" :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

“When you get one lasting more than four hours, you gotta call a doctor!”


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoyed the chuckles Marc!  Have to pack up and leave by 8:00 a.m to head home, about an hour's run, so I can get parked, set the satellite back up and be ready to watch the Riders take on Montreal today at 11:00 in Montreal. The Als will be tough to beat on their home turf. Then when that is over by 2:00, a couple of hours watching the PGA to see who is crowned the Fed-Ex champ and becomes $10 million richer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too bad you could not stay there longer, Don. See any interesting wildlife?


----------



## partsguy

My CFL schedule for this weekend shows the Argos at the Al's this morning, and the Stamps taking on the Riders at Mosiac in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

partsguy said:


> My CFL schedule for this weekend shows the Argos at the Al's this morning, and the Stamps taking on the Riders at Mosiac in the afternoon.


Sports - CBC.ca

By jove, I think that you are correct, partsguy. A free cup of tea or coffee for you at The Cafe Chez Marc. I am Marc, so I can get you a seat and the freebie. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. Missed breakfast call Marc ... but will be ready for afternoon 'tea' - if the day continues cool'ish, I'll likely order a 'coffee royal' (hot coffee w/rum or scotch). Enjoyed the two pic's of Gus on Don's SAP - all that moved with his name being called was his eyes - a cool guy!!
A quiet Sunday morning coming down here. A little cool and dreary looking, but supposed to brighten somewhat as the day goes on. The air feels 'heavy' - wish it would lighten (let loose of) its water load!! 
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

partsguy said:


> My CFL schedule for this weekend shows the Argos at the Al's this morning, and the Stamps taking on the Riders at Mosiac in the afternoon.


Yep, I was half asleep when I did that, it is the Als at Montreal and Stamps at Sask.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afternoon everyone. Missed breakfast call Marc ... but will be ready for afternoon 'tea' - if the day continues cool'ish, I'll likely order a 'coffee royal' (hot coffee w/rum or scotch). Enjoyed the two pic's of Gus on Don's SAP - all that moved with his name being called was his eyes - a cool guy!!
> A quiet Sunday morning coming down here. A little cool and dreary looking, but supposed to brighten somewhat as the day goes on. The air feels 'heavy' - wish it would lighten (let loose of) its water load!!
> Cheers!


Afternoon, John. It is certainly a G&T day right now here in St.John's with a 31C humidex reading. Still, you may have your "coffee royal". Yes, he is truly "Cool Hand Gus". He is so laid back at times .................. and other times is all wagging tail and a look as if he is smiling.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. It is certainly a G&T day right now here in St.John's with a 31C humidex reading. Still, you may have your "coffee royal". Yes, he is truly "Cool Hand Gus". He is so laid back at times .................. and other times is all wagging tail and a look as if he is smiling.


It's brightening, clearing, and warming up here Marc ... so I'll change my drink to a cool one - a G&T would be just fine with me as well - thanks! 
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's brightening, clearing, and warming up here Marc ... so I'll change my drink to a cool one - a G&T would be just fine with me as well - thanks!
> Cheers!!


I shall share another one with you, John. 23C with a 30C humidex reading as we approach 5PM.


----------



## johnp

Marc .... have you heard from Gus, and how he made out with his trip west? Hope he enjoys his stay!!  (I'm assuming he's coming back after the deed's done)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... have you heard from Gus, and how he made out with his trip west? Hope he enjoys his stay!!  (I'm assuming he's coming back after the deed's done)


John, he arrives in Regina at about 9PM our time (530PM in SK). He should be back in about 2-3 weeks. He and our youngest doxie, Maggie, are best friends. She is wandering the house looking for him.


----------



## johnp

Thanks for that Marc ..... and wonderful pictures of the two, capturing a little sleep time together!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for that Marc ..... and wonderful pictures of the two, capturing a little sleep time together!!


True. Or they cuddle up with Daisy, the matriarch of our clan, on the doxie cushion.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> True. Or they cuddle up with Daisy, the matriarch of our clan, on the doxie cushion.


Cute.
... and on a side note .... really enjoyed that G&T out in the sun, during our last balcony break!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Cute.
> ... and on a side note .... really enjoyed that G&T out in the sun, during our last balcony break!!


Yes, these are the doxies of Little Debbie's Den 'o Doxies.

Glad you liked the G&T. Deborah and I switched to white wine, in that she made a classic shrimp dish. Paix, mon ami.

Too bad that you and Jean, and Deborah and me, could not share a glass of something together. C'est la vie.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, these are the doxies of Little Debbie's Den 'o Doxies.
> 
> Glad you liked the G&T. Deborah and I switched to white wine, in that she made a classic shrimp dish. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> Too bad that you and Jean, and Deborah and me, could not share a glass of something together. C'est la vie.


Nice thought. And we switched to a white wine as well. The daiughter gave us a "home-brewed" Gewurztraminer yesterday ... and it has sure tasted good today!! 

Now it's on to the kitchen for me .... and it will be poached eggs on English muffins, w/fruit salad ... yesterday's 'planned' dinner, postponed to today!!! With much-warmwer thoughts of Deborah's shrimp dish though!!!

Off to the kitchen!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Nice thought. And we switched to a white wine as well. The daiughter gave us a "home-brewed" Gewurztraminer yesterday ... and it has sure tasted good today!!
> 
> Now it's on to the kitchen for me .... and it will be poached eggs on English muffins, w/fruit salad ... yesterday's 'planned' dinner, postponed to today!!! With much-warmwer thoughts of Deborah's shrimp dish though!!!
> 
> Off to the kitchen!!


Enjoy, John. I have just finished cleaning up. Now, we can again sit outside with 21C temps and a last night cap. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cruise ships sail with cash, bling - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Deborah and I drove down to the harbor front to see both ships. They were like floating apartment houses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Worked outside all day today, was kinda cool and rainy at times, kept warm by keeping busy, so I'm a little tired. Back out tomorrow, lots to do before the cold weather sets in, supposed to drop down to 6 tonight.

Getting late now, just waiting for the 10 O'clock news then it's off to bed.

Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Worked outside all day today, was kinda cool and rainy at times, kept warm by keeping busy, so I'm a little tired. Back out tomorrow, lots to do before the cold weather sets in, supposed to drop down to 6 tonight.
> 
> Getting late now, just waiting for the 10 O'clock news then it's off to bed.
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone


Working outside, Bill, helps one develop and honest tiredness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too early for breakfast, so I shall just make some coffee to start the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will do just fine this morning, thanks. It's back to the eye doctor for me this afternoon as this treatment too failed.

SAP is done with a video about a little boy's toy train taking a trip into space, a mean trick in our mini clip and 50 states in 50 photos, an event in each state.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee it is. I have been up since 3AM with abdominal pain in the right side. I still have my appendix, so I am hopeful that it is not that, since I don't want to have to go to the hospital. We shall see.

Sorry to hear that your eye treatment failed. Hopefully, something will be discovered soon, since you were hopeful that this would do the trick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great toy into space clip. Luckily, they were able to find Stanley after his flight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Feeling better now, so no trip to the emergency room. Might make some breakfast now.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee call Marc - sounds good, and will taste great on this cool'ish-feeling morning. It's still too dark to see what the day looks like, but expecting to see clouds, doubt there will be any rain though. Good luck with the eye doc Don - hope it leads to a successful treatment.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Ahh yes, coffee, one of life's essentials - cream only please.

Thanks Marc.

It's a bit warmer out your way these days, just 7.5° here earlier, heading for 15°. Strong breeze also so I'll have to put on my heavy jacket.

I've set my desktop to cycle through many of the photos I took when we were touring NFLD, still find new appreciation for the rugged beauty each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee call Marc - sounds good, and will taste great on this cool'ish-feeling morning. It's still too dark to see what the day looks like, but expecting to see clouds, doubt there will be any rain though. Good luck with the eye doc Don - hope it leads to a successful treatment.


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. 23C with a 31C humidex reading ............ we could use a bit of rain to break this humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Ahh yes, coffee, one of life's essentials - cream only please.
> 
> Thanks Marc.
> 
> It's a bit warmer out your way these days, just 7.5° here earlier, heading for 15°. Strong breeze also so I'll have to put on my heavy jacket.
> 
> I've set my desktop to cycle through many of the photos I took when we were touring NFLD, still find new appreciation for the rugged beauty each day.


Coffee with some fresh cream, Bill, coming right up.

I have been here in NL for 35+ years and I am still amazed at the ruggedness of the coastline.


----------



## Dr.G.

Teaching a doxie to read!!! What will they think up next??


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, John, Bill et al: Cold here today . I could use a cup or five of coffee, was really tired last night. Hopefully it will be getting warmer tomorrow as we are planning a trip to Frankenmuth : Frankenmuth, Michigan that should be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

AFternoon, Rp. Coffee coming right up. I have been up since 5AM so I am consuming a great deal as well. I'll send you some of our heat -- 24C and a 32C humidex reading. What do they think, this is July ................ or this is Windsor, ON???


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> AFternoon, Rp. Coffee coming right up. I have been up since 5AM so I am consuming a great deal as well. I'll send you some of our heat -- 24C and a 32C humidex reading. What do they think, this is July ................ or this is Windsor, ON???


Thanks Marc, could use the warm. We've actually had a threat of frost here ..... how about where you are?


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 31C humidex reading. It is just starting to rain a bit, so that humidex reading should come down a bit.


----------



## SINC

Rp, we visited Frankenmuth a couple of times when we lived that way back in the 70s. We always enjoyed it too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, could use the warm. We've actually had a threat of frost here ..... how about where you are?


We are down to 23C at just past 3PM, but still at 32C with the humidex reading. So, out come the fans once again ............... we shall send you, free of charge, any warmth you so desire, Rp. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is Gus, who we flew out to Regina to be a stud dog, and Zorro (Z was the stud dog we flew in from Regina for a few weeks and was the dad of Gracie, Bridget, et al). Zorro is on Mike's right hand side and Gus is on the left hand side. Looks like he is fitting in well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Way too warm for hot 4PM High Tea, but since it is raining here, I can't go sit outside with a G&T or a cold beer, since I have to work. So, ice tea for me. Place your orders for what you might want at 4PM where you are right now.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon Marc ... good to see Gus "fitting in" so well. I think a good local beer would fit the bill for a cool one out on the balcony today - I'll let you pick the one - but not a "light" one, eh!! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon Marc ... good to see Gus "fitting in" so well. I think a good local beer would fit the bill for a cool one out on the balcony today - I'll let you pick the one - but not a "light" one, eh!! Thanks!


John, I like Kokanee Beer, which is in the Kootenays, but my brother-in-law is shocked, because he thinks that it is swill. So, I shall let you choose the beer.

The rains came and went, leaving us with 22C temps and a 30C humidex reading. All fans are on high.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, I like Kokanee Beer, which is in the Kootenays, but my brother-in-law is shocked, because he thinks that it is swill. So, I shall let you choose the beer.
> 
> The rains came and went, leaving us with 22C temps and a 30C humidex reading. All fans are on high.


Thanks Marc ... like your brother-in-law, I would pass on Kokanee as well. I seldom buy beer here anymore, wine is more my thing, but when I do it's usually a brew from some small, independent brewery, and especially if the name catches my attention. Here's one that did - and the beers good too!! 
Dead Frog Brewery
Cheers!


----------



## Sonal

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... like your brother-in-law, I would pass on Kokanee as well. I seldom buy beer here anymore, wine is more my thing, but when I do it's usually a brew from some small, independent brewery, and especially if the name catches my attention. Here's one that did - and the beers good too!!
> Dead Frog Brewery
> Cheers!


Then might I recommend a Barking Squirrel?
Hop City Barking Squirrel


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> Then might I recommend a Barking Squirrel?
> Hop City Barking Squirrel


Good one Sonal ... I will look for that one!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... like your brother-in-law, I would pass on Kokanee as well. I seldom buy beer here anymore, wine is more my thing, but when I do it's usually a brew from some small, independent brewery, and especially if the name catches my attention. Here's one that did - and the beers good too!!
> Dead Frog Brewery
> Cheers!


Well, to each their own, John. You may have whatever you request. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

I'll have a glass of wine for you Marc. Say I saw the picture of Gus and couldn't help but notice his tail. I've never seen a dox with a full tail, it would appear they must crop them like they do with poodles. In fact, when we picked up MayBelle was the first time Tovah and I ever saw a full tailed poodle. Is cropping a doxie's a demerit in shows?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Then might I recommend a Barking Squirrel?
> Hop City Barking Squirrel


XX) Do they make it with real squirrels ............ squirrels that bark???

How are you today, mon amie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'll have a glass of wine for you Marc. Say I saw the picture of Gus and couldn't help but notice his tail. I've never seen a dox with a full tail, it would appear they must crop them like they do with poodles. In fact, when we picked up MayBelle was the first time Tovah and I ever saw a full tailed poodle. Is cropping a doxie's a demerit in shows?


Poodles are to have the full tail, along with a little pom pom at the tip. Doxies are not to have cropped tails. The tail that Gus was born with is a bit curved, but OK for showing. He comes from a good line, which is why they want to breed him to two doxies out in Regina ........... one of whom is the sister of a dog we have here (Gracie) to whom we might breed with Gus in the winter as our last St.John's breeding. We shall see.

Wine it is for you, Rp. I shall have some ice water. Still feeling a little strange from this morning's appendix scare.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G.;1220675 Still feeling a little strange from this morning's appendix scare.[/QUOTE said:


> You should really have that checked out ..... Mother Nature sometimes gets really angry when we don't listen to her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You should really have that checked out ..... Mother Nature sometimes gets really angry when we don't listen to her.


True. Will see my doctor in a day or so.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, to each their own, John. You may have whatever you request. Enjoy.


Marc ... our temperature has dropped a little, 19C out there at present, with a little marine air, and it feels rather cool. I think I'd prefer a 'toddy' ... hot tea with a good shot (rum would be fine), would do the trick!! Merci!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... our temperature has dropped a little, 19C out there at present, with a little marine air, and it feels rather cool. I think I'd prefer a 'toddy' ... hot tea with a good shot (rum would be fine), would do the trick!! Merci!!


One toddy coming right up. I was sitting outside on my back deck with some ice water. Rain clouds are again rolling in, but it is 22C with a 29C humidex reading, so I was just sitting out there in a pair of shorts. Amazing to think that one could sit outside in shorts, with no shirt, this late in the day and this late in Sept. here in St.John's ................. and still feel warm.


----------



## Rps

Marc, its a sign from G-d that you should fire up the BBQ.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, its a sign from G-d that you should fire up the BBQ.......


Well, Deborah is making herself some salmon on a cedar plank, but all I had was a bowl of bran buds, some blue berries and a banana.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am pooped. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Deborah is making herself some salmon on a cedar plank, but all I had was a bowl of bran buds, some blue berries and a banana.


Hmmmmm, remind me never to eat 'a bowl of bran buds, some blue berries and a banana". Seems it puts one to sleep early. 

Pass the salmon please.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmmmm, remind me never to eat 'a bowl of bran buds, some blue berries and a banana". Seems it puts one to sleep early.
> 
> Pass the salmon please.


Morning, Don. Slept in this morning, but feeling better. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to make breakfast for us all. However, first some strong coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to hear you are feeling better. The optometrist says there is a big improvement in my eye, but it needs to be drained properly to finish the job, so she is booking me an appointment with an ophthalmologist to have that done.

SAP is done for today with another look at that model railway show, a funny Bud Light commercial in our video and an unusual puddle in our mini clip.

I have to take my iPhone 5 in to the Apple store tomorrow as the Bluetooth function does not work and the touch screen is wonky at times. It does take pretty good pictures though as this shot of fall colours from our rear deck shows:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your eye, Don. Hopefully, this time it will be fixed. Great colors. With lots of overnight rain and warm temps everything is still growing here with no sign of Fall in sight for at least another month.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Will join you for one of those strong coffees - thanks Marc!!

Good to hear you're finally getting an appointment with an eye specialist Don - good luck! Enjoyed the 'secretaries' piece, ad, and etc on SAP - some fun and interesting stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not feeling too well .............. that pain on the right side of my abdomen is back and I just passed some blood in my urine. So, best to go over to the emergency room at the hospital. So, if I am not online for a few days, you know why. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Not feeling too well .............. that pain on the right side of my abdomen is back and I just passed some blood in my urine. So, best to go over to the emergency room at the hospital. So, if I am not online for a few days, you know why. Paix, mes amis.


Sorry to hear it, Marc. Hoping it all turns out for the best.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Take care Marc
Off to the doc ASAP!!


----------



## SINC

A wise decision Marc, Good luck with it.


----------



## johnp

Good luck Marc.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Not feeling too well .............. that pain on the right side of my abdomen is back and I just passed some blood in my urine. So, best to go over to the emergency room at the hospital. So, if I am not online for a few days, you know why. Paix, mes amis.


Ack. Hope it's nothing very serious. Good luck. Here's wishing that the M.Dox's at the hospital get you back into top notch health again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sorry to hear it, Marc. Hoping it all turns out for the best.





OldeBullDust said:


> Take care Marc
> Off to the doc ASAP!!





SINC said:


> A wise decision Marc, Good luck with it.





johnp said:


> Good luck Marc.





KC4 said:


> Ack. Hope it's nothing very serious. Good luck. Here's wishing that the M.Dox's at the hospital get you back into top notch health again.


Thank you all. Just got back from 4 hours in the emergency room. After blood work, and X-ray and a CT scan, it was determined that I have a kidney stone. They sent me home with a prescription for a pain killer, and wished me well. So long as there was no surgery, I was pleased with the outcome. Very impressed to have been in and out with that many tests in only 4 hours.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you all. Just got back from 4 hours in the emergency room. After blood work, and X-ray and a CT scan, it was determined that I have a kidney stone. They sent me home with a prescription for a pain killer, and wished me well. So long as there was no surgery, I was pleased with the outcome. Very impressed to have been in and out with that many tests in only 4 hours.


Nice to see you back Marc. I've been there/done that. For me it was passing kidney stone "gravel", very uncomfortable to say the least, but the pain killer worked - it let me sleep, while the gravel passed. 
My 'stuff' passed quite quickly, hope you have a similar experience and you're back to normal soon.
Good wishes!!l


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Nice to see you back Marc. I've been there/done that. For me it was passing kidney stone "gravel", very uncomfortable to say the least, but the pain killer worked - it let me sleep, while the gravel passed.
> My 'stuff' passed quite quickly, hope you have a similar experience and you're back to normal soon.
> Good wishes!!l


Good to hear, John. I have just downed two liters of water and got a Percocet prescription filled. I am in no pain now, but wonder when it will start. Any advice?


----------



## SINC

It starts when the stone starts to move. Passing a stone can be very painful, but the percocet will allow you to enjoy the trip. 

Seriously, it is not a pleasant experience, but once passed, things return to normal. Ann suffers from these and has had them electronically "crushed" quite a few times to aid in the passing.

My doc tells me that drinking lots of beer helps avoid them and I always follow his advice.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. I have just downed two liters of water and got a Percocet prescription filled. I am in no pain now, but wonder when it will start. Any advice?


Marc .... it was a long time ago for me - I was a graduate student attending UBC at the time - I awoke one morning with the worst discomfort and pain I had ever had, and headed to the university's hospital. Once seen by a doctor there, I was admitted.
If I recall correctly, all I was given was 'tylenol3' - whatever, it knocked me out - and when I awoke, some 4-5 hours later, I was free of pain, and hungry. I had to stay though, as I was still passing some blood in the urine.
It's the passing of the 'stone' that's painful .... but with the fluid to aid it in doing so, and the pain relief to deal with it, hopefully, all will/should be over soon. 
Rest, sleep, and let nature take its course.
Good luck!!

(like Don said .... I posted before I saw his post)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It starts when the stone starts to move. Passing a stone can be very painful, but the percocet will allow you to enjoy the trip.
> 
> Seriously, it is not a pleasant experience, but once passed, things return to normal. Ann suffers from these and has had them electronically "crushed" quite a few times to aid in the passing.
> 
> My doc tells me that drinking lots of beer helps avoid them and I always follow his advice.


Well, I have had 3 liters of water in the past few hours, and have to go pee every 15 minutes or so. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... it was a long time ago for me - I was a graduate student attending UBC at the time - I awoke one morning with the worst discomfort and pain I had ever had, and headed to the university's hospital. Once seen by a doctor there, I was admitted.
> If I recall correctly, all I was given was 'tylenol3' - whatever, it knocked me out - and when I awoke, some 4-5 hours later, I was free of pain, and hungry. I had to stay though, as I was still passing some blood in the urine.
> It's the passing of the 'stone' that's painful .... but with the fluid to aid it in doing so, and the pain relief to deal with it, hopefully, all will/should be over soon.
> Rest, sleep, and let nature take its course.
> Good luck!!
> 
> (like Don said .... I posted before I saw his post)


Well, I want to take the Percocets only after I finish grading and just before bed time. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished grading, so I am going to call it a night ............. and take the pill. I hate meds, but have a low threshold for pain. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

For tomorrow's OtHD Breakfast, I think we should try "make your own whatever" for breakfast. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. For my initial OtHD Breakfast, I am making myself a liter of water ............... as I brew the coffee. Food shall come later.


----------



## Dr.G.

From SAP --

"· Introduce a requirement for dog owners to have a means of picking up dog waste while out walking their dogs.

· Introduce dangerous and/or aggressive dog provisions including a new dangerous dog license fee."

Good for St. A, Don. Wonder if doxies will be placed on the "aggressive dog" list?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Get your facts first, then you can distort them as you please." - Mark Twain

"Go to Heaven for the climate, Hell for the company." - Mark Twain

More Twain and more doxies in SAP these days, Don. A winning combo. :clap::clap:

And certainly more Steven Wright .........

"I intend to live forever. So far, so good." :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that was yesterday's SAP. Today;s new and improved version is now up and ready to read. 

Our video today is a Jimmy Hendrix impersonation by Micheal Winslow of Police Academy fame, a mini clip of a marksman and a story about the GPS in one man's car.

How did you sleep? Has the pain subsided?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that was yesterday's SAP. Today;s new and improved version is now up and ready to read.
> 
> Our video today is a Jimmy Hendrix impersonation by Micheal Winslow of Police Academy fame, a mini clip of a marksman and a story about the GPS in one man's car.
> 
> How did you sleep? Has the pain subsided?


Morning, Don. Yes, I read the previous SAP in the morning and then just scan the new one in the afternoon.

I slept well with that Percocet, except I had a headache. Woke up a few times to go pee, but woke up this morning feeling fine. No pain ............. yet. I am told that the worst is yet to come. We shall see. Drinking lots of water for breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Interesting that a pain killer gives you a headache, but perhaps that is the case as this upcoming story on SAP states:

BBC News - Painkillers are the cause of millions of headaches


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting that a pain killer gives you a headache, but perhaps that is the case as this upcoming story on SAP states:
> 
> BBC News - Painkillers are the cause of millions of headaches


Interesting article, Don. Merci.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, Don, and all. Marc ... good to hear you got through the night without pain. With all that water drinking, and the pain killer, you may pass the 'stone' et al, without even knowing it. Hope so, eh!! Take care today, don't do too much physical stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc, Don, and all. Marc ... good to hear you got through the night without pain. With all that water drinking, and the pain killer, you may pass the 'stone' et al, without even knowing it. Hope so, eh!! Take care today, don't do too much physical stuff.


John, I am chancing it by not taking the pain killer except at night. Is the pain sudden, or does it come slowly?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Marc - Glad that the issue wasn't too serious, kidney stones are serious enough. I hope you get through this without a lot of pain and never have to deal with it again. 

Yesterday my Hong Kong born girlfriend and I were shopping in the import grocer and as I was picking out a nice papaya, she described a papaya soup that her Mom was fond of. 

I was intrigued as I had never heard of a papaya soup before, so had to look it up. What I ended up cooking was similar, but I ended up reducing the broth to sauce instead. 







Porkchops and Papaya over steam fried noodles.
It was actually quite good. 

Off to check out SAP soon Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. So far, so good. We shall see.

How is Kacey these days?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. So far, so good. We shall see.
> 
> How is Kacey these days?


Glad to hear it's going good so far. You might want to keep those percocets very handy though. I haven't experienced kidney stones myself, but I have been with people who have.

I believe the pain happens suddenly as the stone moves into the urinary tract. At first they are worried that they are going to die, and then, they are afraid that they won't. 

Hang in there Marc. This too shall, er, pass. 

Kacey is fine thanks. Very, very busy these days. She is looking forward to hearing today where her school's travel studies are this school year.


----------



## KC4

Don - That Michael Winslow is amazing ... he even perfectly mimics the high pitch squeal of the feedback. Hahahha.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Glad to hear it's going good so far. You might want to keep those percocets very handy though. I haven't experienced kidney stones myself, but I have been with people who have.
> 
> I believe the pain happens suddenly as the stone moves into the urinary tract. At first they are worried that they are going to die, and then, they are afraid that they won't.
> 
> Hang in there Marc. This too shall, er, pass.
> 
> Kacey is fine thanks. Very, very busy these days. She is looking forward to hearing today where her school's travel studies are this school year.


I guess I should be taking them before the pain hits. XX)

Good to hear that Kacey is doing well.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Glad to hear you are recovering Marc, they are no fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Glad to hear you are recovering Marc, they are no fun.


Afternoon, Rp. I am told that the hard part is coming. We shall see.

How are you folks making out these days?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I guess I should be taking them before the pain hits. XX)
> 
> Good to hear that Kacey is doing well.


You may wish to ask your doc/pharmacist how long the percocets will take to kick in after ingestion...They are probably the slow dissolving, long acting ones. Some people crush them to make them faster acting, but I don't think that's a recommended practice.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> You may wish to ask your doc/pharmacist how long the percocets will take to kick in after ingestion...They are probably the slow dissolving, long acting ones. Some people crush them to make them faster acting, but I don't think that's a recommended practice.


It's an hour before they kick in, Kim.


----------



## Rps

We are fine Marc. I've read somewhere that drinking beer is a good preventative measure with kidney stones......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We are fine Marc. I've read somewhere that drinking beer is a good preventative measure with kidney stones......


Maybe, but I can't drink now and take the Percocets. XX)


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, I am chancing it by not taking the pain killer except at night. Is the pain sudden, or does it come slowly?


If lucky, you may have passed the stone during your sleep last night, while under the influence of the pain killer and all that water, and not even noticed it. 
I passed the gravel that way, asleep and 'doped'. And thankfully, when I woke up, had no more discomfort or pain.
Good luck!!


----------



## johnp

Hi Kim ... 

That was a good looking dish ... I like all those ingredients. 

I did my chicken legs and couscous yesterday. Marinated the chicken in lemon & honey, with a little ginger, garlic, and cayenne -- sprinkled cornmeal and crush peanuts on them, and baked then in the microwave. Added red & yellow peppers, a little carrot, and turmeric to the couscous. Served with a small fresh fruit salad (of peaches, prune plum, and apple). 

I guess it worked -- there were no leftovers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> If lucky, you may have passed the stone during your sleep last night, while under the influence of the pain killer and all that water, and not even noticed it.
> I passed the gravel that way, asleep and 'doped'. And thankfully, when I woke up, had no more discomfort or pain.
> Good luck!!


How is that possible???? How do you "pass" something with nothing coming out???


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Kim ...
> 
> That was a good looking dish ... I like all those ingredients.
> 
> I did my chicken legs and couscous yesterday. Marinated the chicken in lemon & honey, with a little ginger, garlic, and cayenne -- sprinkled cornmeal and crush peanuts on them, and baked then in the microwave. Added red & yellow peppers, a little carrot, and turmeric to the couscous. Served with a small fresh fruit salad (of peaches, prune plum, and apple).
> 
> I guess it worked -- there were no leftovers!!


John, Deborah does something like this very combo, and then wonders why I don't gripe having to clean up after she makes this fine meal. No leftovers here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very hot 20C this afternoon at just past 3PM. A great day for a beer or a G&T, but I am considering staying clear of alcohol these days, so it is ice water for me, but anyone may request anything at 4PM. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> How is that possible???? How do you "pass" something with nothing coming out???


You said you were up to the john a 'few' times overnight ... if the stone had moved to the bladder (during your sleep), the next step would have been to the toilet bowl during one of your visits. Nothing to see, but the pee, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> You said you were up to the john a 'few' times overnight ... if the stone had moved to the bladder (during your sleep), the next step would have been to the toilet bowl during one of your visits. Nothing to see, but the pee, eh!!


I was told that when it passed, I would be in great pain. The CT scan showed that it was now in the urethra and ready to be passed, which is why I have been drinking 2-3 liters of water a day. I was told that it may look like a grain of sand or a small piece of gravel and can be as small as a grain of sand to as big as 1 inch.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I was told that when it passed, I would be in great pain. The CT scan showed that it was now in the urethra and ready to be passed, which is why I have been drinking 2-3 liters of water a day. I was told that it may look like a grain of sand or a small piece of gravel and can be as small as a grain of sand to as big as 1 inch.


Let's hope it was as small, or smaller than a grain of sand, and has already passed.
Like I said, I fell asleep -- while under much pain and discomfort -- and when I awoke and peed, no pain. And no more pain or discomfort after that either.
Wish you the same!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Let's hope it was as small, or smaller than a grain of sand, and has already passed.
> Like I said, I fell asleep -- while under much pain and discomfort -- and when I awoke and peed, no pain. And no more pain or discomfort after that either.
> Wish you the same!!


Merci. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. I am told that the hard part is coming. We shall see.


Must * refrain * from * commenting. *Bites tongue*


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> We are fine Marc. I've read somewhere that drinking beer is a good preventative measure with kidney stones......


Yep, 'twas I that wrote that a page or two back!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Must * refrain * from * commenting. *Bites tongue*


XX)

We shall see. Nothing yet ...........................


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, 'twas I that wrote that a page or two back!


Too late for me now ............... today I have had three liters of water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some shots take of the sunset over St.John's last night. Seems like a scene from Gone with the Wind.

PS I did not take the pics, but did live in an apartment in the building in the pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise this morning. Sat out on my back deck to watch it as I drank some coffee and watched the doxies run about the year. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador

If I was up much higher, this would be my view each morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds great. Whatever you do, don't miss Elke Blodgett's shot of our spectacular sunset last night over Big Lake here in the city on SAP. It is an awesome shot. Also try and figure out how Steve Frayne does three tricks in our video and watch as a baby in a car seat goes through a tunnel in our mini clip. All that and more today on SAP.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, Don, and all. Can I join you in a coffee - sounds good to start this new day - thanks!
Some nice pic's Marc ... and having such a view of St. Joh's harbour would be really be something, wouldn't it!! It brought back some fond memories of my stays there, and views I had from downtown hotels.
Some great pic's and stories in SAP this morning Don. Will go back again later and check out that video, and a couple of clips I didn'y get to. Liked the Paddy jokes!!
Took the iPad into the kitchen yesterday, and captured a few shots of dinner prep - if they're any good, I'll post a couple to share what was happening.
Cheers!


----------



## johnp

Used our iPad to capture a few dinner prep moments in the kitchen yesterday. Prepared a chicken tagine -- prep (on counter and stove), filled and ready to go, final product. We enjoyed it.


----------



## Dr.G.

HTML:







johnp said:


> Morning Marc, Don, and all. Can I join you in a coffee - sounds good to start this new day - thanks!
> Some nice pic's Marc ... and having such a view of St. Joh's harbour would be really be something, wouldn't it!! It brought back some fond memories of my stays there, and views I had from downtown hotels.
> Some great pic's and stories in SAP this morning Don. Will go back again later and check out that video, and a couple of clips I didn'y get to. Liked the Paddy jokes!!
> Took the iPad into the kitchen yesterday, and captured a few shots of dinner prep - if they're any good, I'll post a couple to share what was happening.
> Cheers!


Morning, John. I have some great pics of the harbor when I lived in Devon Row, which overlooked the harbor and Signal Hill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Your chicken meal looks great, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds great. Whatever you do, don't miss Elke Blodgett's shot of our spectacular sunset last night over Big Lake here in the city on SAP. It is an awesome shot. Also try and figure out how Steve Frayne does three tricks in our video and watch as a baby in a car seat goes through a tunnel in our mini clip. All that and more today on SAP.


Don, I have seen the walking on water trick before, but can't explain the other two. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C and very sunny and very breezy (judging from the flapping ears of the doxies) as we approach 4PM High Tea. Anyone with a suggestion as to what they might want? I am drinking plain tap water, so don't let me sway the decision.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Still 20C and very sunny and very breezy (judging from the flapping ears of the doxies) as we approach 4PM High Tea. Anyone with a suggestion as to what they might want? I am drinking plain tap water, so don't let me sway the decision.


Hi Marc ... we're still away's away from 4pm tea, but will be heading out for the first, of likely a couple balcony 'breaks' soon, and were thinking the wine we opened yesterday should do it for us during such breaks. 
A rather quiet day here for us, just my usual walkabouts & shopping, and Jean with her art crafts. How's the day been treating you, yours, and the doxie gang? 
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc ... we're still away's away from 4pm tea, but will be heading out for the first, of likely a couple balcony 'breaks' soon, and were thinking the wine we opened yesterday should do it for us during such breaks.
> A rather quiet day here for us, just my usual walkabouts & shopping, and Jean with her art crafts. How's the day been treating you, yours, and the doxie gang?
> Cheers!


Evening, John. All goes well here. Up early with the doxies so I can feed them, let them outside and then get to grading by 6AM or so. Staying close to home and a bathroom, and just finished my 4th liter of water. Nothing so far. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful night for stargazing, 15C temps, clear skies and no wind ................. and a bright nearly full moon.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. All goes well here. Up early with the doxies so I can feed them, let them outside and then get to grading by 6AM or so. Staying close to home and a bathroom, and just finished my 4th liter of water. Nothing so far. We shall see.


So all has been good to go, eh!! 

A mild and very bright and sunny late-afternoon here, a fine early-fall day. And not too much for me to do in the kitchen. I've captured leftovers from the past couple of days, added a little 'new' to the mix, and put it all together as a sort of casserole, and the microwave will do the work for me. Will add a little fresh fruit on the side.

The second to last episode of 'Monarch of the Glen', and the last episode of 'As Time Goes By' scheduled for viewing after dinner. Will miss the latter - it has been an especially fun and rewarding view!! (will do it again this winter!!)

Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> So all has been good to go, eh!!
> 
> A mild and very bright and sunny late-afternoon here, a fine early-fall day. And not too much for me to do in the kitchen. I've captured leftovers from the past couple of days, added a little 'new' to the mix, and put it all together as a sort of casserole, and the microwave will do the work for me. Will add a little fresh fruit on the side.
> 
> The second to last episode of 'Monarch of the Glen', and the last episode of 'As Time Goes By' scheduled for viewing after dinner. Will miss the latter - it has been an especially fun and rewarding view!! (will do it again this winter!!)
> 
> Cheers.


Well, "good to go" yes ................ but nothing yet. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thought I would do some early morning star gazing. It is still very dark, and the stars are all out. So, I shall only start the coffee for now. Later .............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, happy star gazing. Very dark here too, but no time for my scope as duty calls. Today's SAP video is about a smart cop, a mini clip on loading chairs in a truck and 'the real reason men love breasts'.

Our grandson's cat, always kept indoors and now 13 years old slipped outside Wednesday evening and has not been seen since. The family is pretty upset, so I ran a couple of pics of him on SAP today in the hopes it might help find him. We're keeping our fingers crossed that he will return on his own.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

Thanks for the coffee Marc, a hot cup on a cool morning is really appreciated.

It's just 11.5° at the moment, up from 5.5° at dawn. EC predicts a high of 17°

Makes working outside a touch nippy, but really not unpleasant.

So how are you Marc? Still limited to just water? hopefully you can get back to a real brew soon, I'm sure a few pints of Rickards Red would get things moving. I know it works for me - I'm just like the bunny, going & going & going..


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don et al. How are you feeling Marc? Hopefully better.
Just finished watching the last of PAN AM, on netflix... I thought that series deserved better than 1 season. Watched Elementary last night on CBS, I'm kind of thinking it will be a limited engagement ..... not anywhere close to Sherlock.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, happy star gazing. Very dark here too, but no time for my scope as duty calls. Today's SAP video is about a smart cop, a mini clip on loading chairs in a truck and 'the real reason men love breasts'.
> 
> Our grandson's cat, always kept indoors and now 13 years old slipped outside Wednesday evening and has not been seen since. The family is pretty upset, so I ran a couple of pics of him on SAP today in the hopes it might help find him. We're keeping our fingers crossed that he will return on his own.


Sorry to hear about your grandson's cat, Don. Gus got loose last week just before he went to Regina, and luckily, a neighbor realized that he was one of ours and alerted me to where he was.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Marc, a hot cup on a cool morning is really appreciated.
> 
> It's just 11.5° at the moment, up from 5.5° at dawn. EC predicts a high of 17°
> 
> Makes working outside a touch nippy, but really not unpleasant.
> 
> So how are you Marc? Still limited to just water? hopefully you can get back to a real brew soon, I'm sure a few pints of Rickards Red would get things moving. I know it works for me - I'm just like the bunny, going & going & going..


Afternoon, Bill. Very sunny and 17C out back just now at about 2PM. Yes, I am still limited to just water. I am to drink 3-4 liters in a day ............ every day ........... and will have to drink at least 2 liters for the rest of my life. Still, it could be worse. We shall see.

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don et al. How are you feeling Marc? Hopefully better.
> Just finished watching the last of PAN AM, on netflix... I thought that series deserved better than 1 season. Watched Elementary last night on CBS, I'm kind of thinking it will be a limited engagement ..... not anywhere close to Sherlock.


Afternoon, Rp. I am feeling fine except for the wait and the constant watering (both in and out). So, I stick close to home. 

How are you and Tovah and MayBelle today?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. A mostly-overcast, warm morning here, could see some rain showers later, but not holding my breath, haven't seen anything significant in rain for a good many weeks. But will change sometime soon - heh, we're located on Canada's "wet coast", eh!! (a temperate rain forest) A quite quiet day so far for us .. some walking, some shopping, and etc. Will relax and putter away the afternoon, with some balcony time to watch whatever comes our way weather-wise, and enjoy a cool one or two.

It's Friday, so thoughts drift a little towards Saturday, and our get together with daughter, for some chit-chat and dim sum (yum!!). I keep a copy of the restaurant's dim sum menu here, and usually select the offerings before we go - it saves a little time when we actually get there. 

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Not a cloud in the sky here, with 16C temps as we approach 5PM. Was out with the doxies doing yard work all afternoon, and I missed 4PM High Tea. Still nothing has passed, so I shall have to pass on anything alcoholic. 

Deborah is in Calgary by now. She and her sister and brothers will be spreading her dad's ashes in a place he loved in rural AB.

Nearer, My God, to Thee (Bethany) ? Choir of Christ Church Cathedral, Oxford - YouTube

Nearer My God To Thee - André Rieu - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Just thought you would like to know where all of your muffin money went this year. Thanks to everyone ..............

News Bureau Brockport Receives Largest Gift in its History


----------



## johnp

Marc ...... I made a similar trip from Halifax to Vancouver, many years ago now, to do the same with my Father's remains. I contributed 'Deep Peace' - Judy Collins with Richard Stoltzman - to the service held for him (from the album 'Innervoices').
Here's the music via a video - 
Deep Peace.wmv - YouTube


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon everyone, finally have some time to relax, sorry that I haven't been around much September is such a busy time for me getting the schedule ready for the students. Hope that you are all having a great day and a great month.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ...... I made a similar trip from Halifax to Vancouver, many years ago now, to do the same with my Father's remains. I contributed 'Deep Peace' - Judy Collins with Richard Stoltzman - to the service held for him (from the album 'Innervoices').
> Here's the music via a video -
> Deep Peace.wmv - YouTube


We were in Calgary last month for his service. This scattering of the ashes is just for his children.

Beautiful music, mon ami. Merci. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good afternoon everyone, finally have some time to relax, sorry that I haven't been around much September is such a busy time for me getting the schedule ready for the students. Hope that you are all having a great day and a great month.


Welcome home, Kim. Glad you have returned. Might I offer you a complimenary cup of coffee??? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

mmmmmm coffee.......thanks Marc


----------



## OldeBullDust

Hope you are lat least feeling better Marc, - that's a lot of water to deal with each day, are you sure you can't mix a little something with it?

End of todays outdoor activities here, climbing up and down a ladder wears me down more than it used to. 

Had a nice glass of wine and an early supper, now to wander through the web for a while.

TTFN


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> mmmmmm coffee.......thanks Marc


No problem, Kim. My pleasure.

So, I hope you shall be a regular once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Hope you are lat least feeling better Marc, - that's a lot of water to deal with each day, are you sure you can't mix a little something with it?
> 
> End of todays outdoor activities here, climbing up and down a ladder wears me down more than it used to.
> 
> Had a nice glass of wine and an early supper, now to wander through the web for a while.
> 
> TTFN


Evening, Bill. I am supposed to be taking Percocets for the pain, but I don't have any pain, and thus, will not take any until the pain arrives. Everyone keeps telling me "Just wait ............. XX) " So, I have to limit myself to coffee in the morning and water for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II to launch, weather permitting - Nova Scotia - CBC News

The rebuilt Bluenose II is getting ready to go back into the water.

It's been a long wait and if the weather doesn't co-operate, then the launch may have to be delayed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another clear morning with lots of stars, but I think that I shall just go outside with the doxies and watch the sun come up ............. with a hot cup of coffee. A crisp 7C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is just starting to cause the eastern horizon to turn orange. A great sunrise is in store for us here in St.John's. Going out back to watch it live. Should I wake the doxies up to come and see it with me????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Calgary Stampeders running back Jon Cornish became the eighth Canadian in CFL history to rush for 1,000 yards in a season Friday. He passed that mark with a 73-yard touchdown run early in the second quarter against the Edmonton Eskimos. Don, good thing you don't root for the EEs.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I always take delight when any team beats Edmonton and especially Calgary as that really sticks in their craw. The Riders will be in tough against BC tonight, but will home field advantage be enough to get by the BC powerhouse? We shall see in an unusually late starting game at 8:00 p.m. in Regina. That's nearly midnight in your neck of the woods.

Today on SAP a not to be missed video entitled, "How to get to mars" that is a super one to watch, a weird take off by a fighter jet in our mini clip and there will be no bacon shortage after all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once I finish my morning grading. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Bluenose II | South Shore

The Bluenose II sendoff.


----------



## JCCanuck

Morning Marc and friends. Glad to hear you're hanging in there Marc! 
Things are nice and quiet here with the son at McMaster (he seems to be handling that well), wife out shopping with her friend and a daughter still sleeping. Enjoying a bowl of gluten free grain cereal topped with raspberries and a well deserved rest after a hard core effort at work all week. Then off to the lap pool!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Todd. Sounds like a plan. I am starting to enjoy gluten-free cereals, pasta, bread, etc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

What would you folks like for 4PM High Tea today?


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Todd. Sounds like a plan. I am starting to enjoy gluten-free cereals, pasta, bread, etc. Paix, mon ami.


Its actually because of my daughter having stomach issues which we and the doctor correlated it to wheat gluten after a six months period. We haven't tested her for celiac disease yet. Having said that I've been eating her "stuff" too and really liked the grain cereals, bread and donuts especially when it's a grain blend not just all rice which can be tiresome. As you noticed from some postings here I've been making GF pie crusts etc..
Hey! Which funny now that I had mentioned it, making gluten-free banana bread right now and finally getting rid of those really brown bananas.
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Just finished a big bowl of home made veggie soup and an egg salad sandwich for lunch, so tea its still about four hours off. It won't be tea today anyway as a cold one is in order while I watch the Ryder Cup. The USA is well ahead at this point, although Tiger Woods is not playing well at all. Keegan Bradley is the hero of yesterday, who played magnificently.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> What would you folks like for 4PM High Tea today?


Wouldn't mind a iced tea G! Gladly share my daughter's home baked gluten-free banana bread (if it comes out ok )


----------



## johnp

Afternoon folks!! We have a rather mild day on the go, so a cool one for afternoon tea would be just the right ticket Marc -- a G&T would be just fine!! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Its actually because of my daughter having stomach issues which we and the doctor correlated it to wheat gluten after a six months period. We haven't tested her for celiac disease yet. Having said that I've been eating her "stuff" too and really liked the grain cereals, bread and donuts especially when it's a grain blend not just all rice which can be tiresome. As you noticed from some postings here I've been making GF pie crusts etc..
> Hey! Which funny now that I had mentioned it, making gluten-free banana bread right now and finally getting rid of those really brown bananas.
> Cheers!


Interesting. My wife feels better when she does not have gluten products, so I jumped on board. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon folks!! We have a rather mild day on the go, so a cool one for afternoon tea would be just the right ticket Marc -- a G&T would be just fine!! Thanks!


So, it's one G&T for John. Anyone else???


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset this evening, which makes a fine sunrise and sunset. Took a couple of doxies out to the park to watch it. A true gift from Nature. 14C and no wind, so it is going to be a pleasant night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful orange harvest moon has given way to a bright full moon in the southeastern sky.

Ruth Etting - Shine On Harvest Moon (1931) - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Rebuilt Bluenose II hits the water in Lunenburg - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Finally ................. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Rebuilt Bluenose II hits the water in Lunenburg - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Finally ................. :clap::clap::clap:


Beautiful, can't wait to see it at full mast!


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Beautiful, can't wait to see it at full mast!


Yes, that shall be quite a sight.

My wife and I have bought a retirement home in Lunenburg a couple of miles from where the Bluenose II was launched.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just dropped by for a quick coffee. Good thing this is a 27/7 cafe. Today on SAP, a video on moving a 100 year old oak to save it from a highway, a mean trick with a deck chair and Gladys fails a safety test.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Was up early with the doxies, went back to bed and I just returned from a traditional dim sum at my neighbor's home. They are all grad students from China, and this weekend is some sort of family holiday when family and friends get together. Anyway, John would have approved of the food.

Anyone for Sunday Brunch .............. in bed???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Was up early with the doxies, went back to bed and I just returned from a traditional dim sum at my neighbor's home. They are all grad students from China, and this weekend is some sort of family holiday when family and friends get together. Anyway, John would have approved of the food.
> 
> Anyone for Sunday Brunch .............. in bed???


Morning everyone. Sunday morning dim sum - sounds great Marc. And we sure enjoyed ours with the daughter Saturday morning.
Coffee sounds good - thanks! Maybe some brunch a little later - but not in bed!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Sunday morning dim sum - sounds great Marc. And we sure enjoyed ours with the daughter Saturday morning.
> Coffee sounds good - thanks! Maybe some brunch a little later - but not in bed!!


Coffee coming right up, John ............. with Sunday Brunch when you want it ........ wherever you want it served.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very quiet Sunday afternoon here ............... hope everyone is enjoying the same there.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Was up early with the doxies, went back to bed and I just returned from a traditional dim sum at my neighbor's home. They are all grad students from China, and this weekend is some sort of family holiday when family and friends get together. Anyway, John would have approved of the food.
> 
> Anyone for Sunday Brunch .............. in bed???


Hi Marc - How have you been feeling lately? 

The family holiday you helped celebrate with your neighbors is the Mid-Autumn Festival  a.k.a. Moon Festival. 

You may have had the opportunity to sample a Moon Cake...it's a traditional treat enjoyed in celebration of this Festival. They are very dense sweet cakes, usually filled with sweet paste and served with tea. 

I will have to skip brunch today as I am soon headed for a yoga practice, but I may stop by for tea later if I have a chance. 

Hope all are doing well today.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Hi Marc - How have you been feeling lately?
> 
> The family holiday you helped celebrate with your neighbors is the Mid-Autumn Festival  a.k.a. Moon Festival.
> 
> You may have had the opportunity to sample a Moon Cake...it's a traditional treat enjoyed in celebration of this Festival. They are very dense sweet cakes, usually filled with sweet paste and served with tea.
> 
> I will have to skip brunch today as I am soon headed for a yoga practice, but I may stop by for tea later if I have a chance.
> 
> Hope all are doing well today.


Hi Kim .... if you do get back, take a peak at a past post of mine -- post #83814 -- thought you might enjoy seeing some pic's of one of my tagine creations.
Good wishes and cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Hi Marc - How have you been feeling lately?
> 
> The family holiday you helped celebrate with your neighbors is the Mid-Autumn Festival  a.k.a. Moon Festival.
> 
> You may have had the opportunity to sample a Moon Cake...it's a traditional treat enjoyed in celebration of this Festival. They are very dense sweet cakes, usually filled with sweet paste and served with tea.
> 
> I will have to skip brunch today as I am soon headed for a yoga practice, but I may stop by for tea later if I have a chance.
> 
> Hope all are doing well today.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, this must have been what it was ............... and, yes, I did sample what must have been one of those Moon Cakes. Very interesting and tasty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just returned from a wake for a faculty member who was with the Fac. of Education for 40 years. He was not in good health, and chose to retire at the end of August. He died a couple of days ago. Very sad, since he did not want to retire, but his health was such that he could not continue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall start the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this was a shocker. What looked like a potential runaway for the Americans turned into a thriller as Europe, playing in memory of Seve Ballesteros, dominated the Sunday singles and won the 39th Ryder Cup at Medinah, 14 ½-13 ½.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is now up, my morning grading is completed, so it is time to start breakfast. Anyone have any particular desires?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, this was a shocker. What looked like a potential runaway for the Americans turned into a thriller as Europe, playing in memory of Seve Ballesteros, dominated the Sunday singles and won the 39th Ryder Cup at Medinah, 14 ½-13 ½.


Morning Marc, it sure was. A total choke by some of the world's best.

Today on SAP, a young man surprises the judges on a talent show, the type of eggs you prefer and what it says about your personality and 'can you help these desperate people'?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, it sure was. A total choke by some of the world's best.
> 
> Today on SAP, a young man surprises the judges on a talent show, the type of eggs you prefer and what it says about your personality and 'can you help these desperate people'?


Yes, a total choke.

Your "desperate people" audio clip moved me to send them money. It is a very good cause. I care.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, a total choke.
> 
> Your "desperate people" audio clip moved me to send them money. It is a very good cause. I care.


We shall see if it moves other Shangers to donate as well, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We shall see if it moves other Shangers to donate as well, Marc.


Well, it's for a good cause. Of course, we are going to have to sell the home in Lunenburg to come up with the $700 a day, and if the strike lasts the whole season, sell this home in St.John's. Could we stay in your RV??? Let's see, that is me, Deborah, the five doxies .................. and what if we have pups???


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting story about Mark Twain.

The Adventures of the Real Tom Sawyer | History & Archaeology | Smithsonian Magazine


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Just finished my 5th coffee, it was either that or drain a bottle of wine this morning. Just finished with Rogers Customer Service, ( fill in humours line here..............) I'm thinking that only Rogers could take something as simple as switching an account profile so one can see their billing on-line and updating the my10 list, and complicate it to the level of bomb disposal. Any civil servant would be proud. Still haven't been able to get this small task done, after 3 days!!!!!! I'm thinking they all must be retirees from the home of the chronically stunned!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Just finished my 5th coffee, it was either that or drain a bottle of wine this morning. Just finished with Rogers Customer Service, ( fill in humours line here..............) I'm thinking that only Rogers could take something as simple as switching an account profile so one can see their billing on-line and updating the my10 list, and complicate it to the level of bomb disposal. Any civil servant would be proud. Still haven't been able to get this small task done, after 3 days!!!!!! I'm thinking they all must be retirees from the home of the chronically stunned!!!!!!


Afternoon, Rp. Sounds like you could use some herbal tea. I hear that Rogers is the same here in NL .............. which is why I chose Bell Aliant. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good day everybody, lovely day here, sunny with a very light breeze and 17.5°

Thanks for the coffee Marc, drank it while on the road. 

Had to drive down to Mississauga early this morning - rush hour(s) is much more hectic than ever, a lot of people driving frantically about, glad I no longer have to deal with it every day.

I switched to working from home a few years back, and only visiting clients (when I had to) in the non-rush hour times, now with the volume of traffic, it seems like it is always rush hour.

I get the impression that many of the members here work from home (either actively or semi-retired), I wonder, - was it an improvement or did you miss the personal contact. I found I managed to get a lot more done, but I ended up working much longer hours - 'cause I was always "at work".

Now I'm trying to catch up on all the chores I let slide for many years because I "had work to do".


----------



## Rps

From my perspective, I think it depends on what your job entails. I've done both and found that, yes you can get a lot done at home, but you require discipline, but the office had its advantages, such as files, copiers, access to people. I think if you can, it's nice to work from home on a respite basis ... but you can be sucked into wanting to stay there and then resent going to the office for meetings and such ... which can be a danger as you can alienate yourself from the rest of your work environment.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good day everybody, lovely day here, sunny with a very light breeze and 17.5°
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Marc, drank it while on the road.
> 
> Had to drive down to Mississauga early this morning - rush hour(s) is much more hectic than ever, a lot of people driving frantically about, glad I no longer have to deal with it every day.
> 
> I switched to working from home a few years back, and only visiting clients (when I had to) in the non-rush hour times, now with the volume of traffic, it seems like it is always rush hour.
> 
> I get the impression that many of the members here work from home (either actively or semi-retired), I wonder, - was it an improvement or did you miss the personal contact. I found I managed to get a lot more done, but I ended up working much longer hours - 'cause I was always "at work".
> 
> Now I'm trying to catch up on all the chores I let slide for many years because I "had work to do".


Afternoon, Bill. I have not taught in front of a group of students now in 9 years. I am Memorial University's #1 teleprofessor, having taught more classes to more students online than any other MUN prof. That status and $1.50 will get me a cup of coffee and a muffin at Tim Hortons. Still, I enjoy working from home and don't miss going in on Monday morning for a 9AM class with sleepy students.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> From my perspective, I think it depends on what your job entails. I've done both and found that, yes you can get a lot done at home, but you require discipline, but the office had its advantages, such as files, copiers, access to people. I think if you can, it's nice to work from home on a respite basis ... but you can be sucked into wanting to stay there and then resent going to the office for meetings and such ... which can be a danger as you can alienate yourself from the rest of your work environment.


Valid points, Rp. Still, I am able to walk to my office and anywhere on the university campus in 15-20 minutes, so even the increase in traffic around the university does not phase me. I am the calm one at 9AM meetings.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang.


johnp said:


> Used our iPad to capture a few dinner prep moments in the kitchen yesterday. Prepared a chicken tagine -- prep (on counter and stove), filled and ready to go, final product. We enjoyed it.


That looks great John! 

I see you cook with wine too. Same here. Sometimes I even add some to the food. 


Another busy day for me. I just returned from the chiropractor - my ankle had been aching since I kicked it out of alignment on Saturday, but it is much better now.

We got the adopted bird's nest spruce transplanted into the front yard yesterday, along with some perennials. Hope it survives. It is a very unusual looking tree. We'll have to keep it watered well, especially through the winter Chinooks. 

I also just found out that I get to do another "celebrity" photo shoot this month. This time it's David Chilton (a.k.a. The Wealthy Barber). Should be fun. 

Off to check out SAP soon.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all. Just finished my 5th coffee, it was either that or drain a bottle of wine this morning. Just finished with Rogers Customer Service, ( fill in humours line here..............) I'm thinking that only Rogers could take something as simple as switching an account profile so one can see their billing on-line and updating the my10 list, and complicate it to the level of bomb disposal. Any civil servant would be proud. Still haven't been able to get this small task done, after 3 days!!!!!! I'm thinking they all must be retirees from the home of the chronically stunned!!!!!!


Hahah. Sorry to hear of your struggles with Rogers Rp. I can relate. 
Thanks for the laugh though. Your exasperation was well described.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. 

Kim ... thanks for the comments, and yes, sometimes I even add wine to what I'm cooking too!! 

Not much on the go here today, but have been following the events of others, interspersed with my walkabouts, shopping, and the like. Found a good deal on local squash this morning -- 29 cents/pound -- three kinds in the bin (acorn, butternut, and buttercup) -- added a few more to our stash!! And will include one (a butternut) in our dinner fixings today. Yum!! 

Had a little "tiff" with a bank this morning, re: their credit card practices. Good for a glass of red when I got back home!! 

Cheers all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. A bit of red wine sounds good. Might I join you in a glass?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. A bit of red wine sounds good. Might I join you in a glass?


You may sir!! It's nothing special, just what I would call a local "everyday-wine" type, but it's hitting the spot. Hope you enjoy.
And speaking of wines, I have only one left from our late-spring trip to BC wine country - sob!! I've enjoyed the ones bought during that trip -- some of course, more than others -- so the experience has certainly provided buying ideas (re: wineries and wines) for our next trip (next spring we hope!!). 
We're heading out to the balcony for a break now .... care to join us?


----------



## Rps

Okay, strike one for the little guy.....finally after four days got me rogers issued resolved .....mind you I had to cancel my wife's account and then setup a new one for me. But the joke is I, after 30 years as a customer, had to get a credit check........unbelievable.......but it works.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> You may sir!! It's nothing special, just what I would call a local "everyday-wine" type, but it's hitting the spot. Hope you enjoy.
> And speaking of wines, I have only one left from our late-spring trip to BC wine country - sob!! I've enjoyed the ones bought during that trip -- some of course, more than others -- so the experience has certainly provided buying ideas (re: wineries and wines) for our next trip (next spring we hope!!).
> We're heading out to the balcony for a break now .... care to join us?


That would be nice. Very foggy and 17C here at just before 7PM. Wonder if Deborah will be able to get in from Calgary at midnight? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, strike one for the little guy.....finally after four days got me rogers issued resolved .....mind you I had to cancel my wife's account and then setup a new one for me. But the joke is I, after 30 years as a customer, had to get a credit check........unbelievable.......but it works.


Good for you, Rp. Power to the people.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and a thick warm fog blankets St.John's. Sadly, Deborah is trying to get in from Calgary at midnight. Not sure if she will be able to land. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Busy day tomorrow. Hopefully Deborah's flight shall get in from Calgary. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and then I shall consider what to make for breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah got in at about 1230AM, and we got home to a welcoming committee of four jumping and barking doxies.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. We are preparing for our first snowfall today and only 5°, a good day to stay indoors. Today on SAP a beautiful sunset, moonrise combo of pics, a brief history of rock and roll in our video that will bring back many memories for viewers and the wisdom of Stephen Wright too.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all...............students will begin arriving in about an hour so I thought that I should pop in while I can. After the morning lessons, it is off to the office to get more work done, then back to teaching at 3:00. But, I really can't complain, I am doing what I love to do


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, how did the physio turn out? Better now?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. We are preparing for our first snowfall today and only 5°, a good day to stay indoors. Today on SAP a beautiful sunset, moonrise combo of pics, a brief history of rock and roll in our video that will bring back many memories for viewers and the wisdom of Stephen Wright too.


SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!  "Say it ain't so, Joe. Say it ain't so." :-(

Say it ain't so Joe - 8 Men Out - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all...............students will begin arriving in about an hour so I thought that I should pop in while I can. After the morning lessons, it is off to the office to get more work done, then back to teaching at 3:00. But, I really can't complain, I am doing what I love to do


Morning, Kim. Yes, when we love to do our chosen profession, Life is a bit simplier.


----------



## Dr.G.

"My mechanic told me, "I couldn't repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder."


----------



## Dr.G.

Who said that SAP is not educational??? Not me. Today is Groucho Marx's birthday. Happy birthday, Groucho ............. wherever you are. You bet your life ............... and you won.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, be sure to follow up on that story about the US Romeo going to Ireland to find his true love.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

How's everybody doing? 

Especially you Marc....have you been feeling OK? Glad to hear Deborah returned safely and to such an enthusiastic sounding welcoming committee.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good day all, hope everyone is enjoying life.

Sorry I missed coffee this morning Marc, had to rush out early again. Good to hear Deborah returned OK. I guess with all the new technology developed for the drones, we will soon see automated aircraft and landing in fog will not be a problem... a problem... a problem...

Anyway, I would have expected those talented Doxies of your's to play a (small) brass band to welcome Deborah home or at least spoons and a washboard


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> How's everybody doing?
> 
> Especially you Marc....have you been feeling OK? Glad to hear Deborah returned safely and to such an enthusiastic sounding welcoming committee.


Afternoon, Kim. Doing well so far. I see a urologist tomorrow morning with the final word as to what is happening. We shall see.

How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, how did the physio turn out? Better now?


I have switched to a therapist who deals with musicians, the other one hurt my neck so much that I couldn't drive for 3 days. Not fun at all. But, with dealing with someone who understands musicians and what is needed, it is making it much easier. Still in some pain but I know that it will get better quickly now.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. Out & about early this morning .. doctor's app't (renew prescriptions), pharmacy (to fill them), Chinese grocer (to catch a few squash for the daughter), call to hotel in downtown Vancouver (to book a stay later this month, a mini-trip of sorts, to include a 'night a the opera'), and etc. 

Good to hear Deborah got in 'safe & sound' Marc, and wasn't delayed by the fog. And hope your doctor's visit tomorrow provides some sort of finality to your situation - good luck & wishes on that!!

Doctor wants me to book a physical - ugh! - will do that soon, once I check out the calendar a little. 

Cheers all.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Doing well so far. I see a urologist tomorrow morning with the final word as to what is happening. We shall see.
> 
> How are you today?


Afternoon Marc, glad that you are seeing the urologist tomorrow and I will be thinking about you.

Are we getting close to or did I miss "high tea"??


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> I have switched to a therapist who deals with musicians, the other one hurt my neck so much that I couldn't drive for 3 days. Not fun at all. But, with dealing with someone who understands musicians and what is needed, it is making it much easier. Still in some pain but I know that it will get better quickly now.


Sounds like a good plan Kim -- good luck and best of wishes with the new treatments!!


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Sounds like a good plan Kim -- good luck and best of wishes with the new treatments!!


Thanks John, I saw him for the first time yesterday and I am excited


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good day all, hope everyone is enjoying life.
> 
> Sorry I missed coffee this morning Marc, had to rush out early again. Good to hear Deborah returned OK. I guess with all the new technology developed for the drones, we will soon see automated aircraft and landing in fog will not be a problem... a problem... a problem...
> 
> Anyway, I would have expected those talented Doxies of your's to play a (small) brass band to welcome Deborah home or at least spoons and a washboard


Afternoon, Bill. Amazing that with our new fog technology here at the St. John's International Airport that there are not fewer cancellations of flights. Sadly, the technology did not take into account our VERY thick fog at various times of the year.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## OldeBullDust

And a good afternoon to you Marc, I guess you are about to sit down to Tea.

I'm doing fine thanks, a little busy these last few days, trying to get several things done that I put off back in the hot weather.

Running errands today, and a taxi service for my daughter, her car is refusing to start, so I've been helping out with getting it to the shop, running her to work, stopping by the bank etc etc. Nothing really difficult or strenuous, but it sure takes up the time.

I'm planning on a short day trip up north (Lake Huron area) a bit later in the week, several friend have said the colours are turning and are quite vibrant this year, I usually take a few shots for reference and pick up a bushel or two of apples while in the area.

Anyway, I'll pass on the wine today, just have a quick coffee and a biscuit - have to drive again shortly.

TTFN


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I have switched to a therapist who deals with musicians, the other one hurt my neck so much that I couldn't drive for 3 days. Not fun at all. But, with dealing with someone who understands musicians and what is needed, it is making it much easier. Still in some pain but I know that it will get better quickly now.


Good luck, Kim. My neck and shoulder have gotten worse, so I am seeing an orthopedic surgeon in Nov.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afternoon everyone. Out & about early this morning .. doctor's app't (renew prescriptions), pharmacy (to fill them), Chinese grocer (to catch a few squash for the daughter), call to hotel in downtown Vancouver (to book a stay later this month, a mini-trip of sorts, to include a 'night a the opera'), and etc.
> 
> Good to hear Deborah got in 'safe & sound' Marc, and wasn't delayed by the fog. And hope your doctor's visit tomorrow provides some sort of finality to your situation - good luck & wishes on that!!
> 
> Doctor wants me to book a physical - ugh! - will do that soon, once I check out the calendar a little.
> 
> Cheers all.


Thanks, John. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Afternoon Marc, glad that you are seeing the urologist tomorrow and I will be thinking about you.
> 
> Are we getting close to or did I miss "high tea"??


Merci, Kim. Yes, I forgot about High Tea today ......... busy grading. I have been drinking so much water that tea and coffee are just an afterthought these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> And a good afternoon to you Marc, I guess you are about to sit down to Tea.
> 
> I'm doing fine thanks, a little busy these last few days, trying to get several things done that I put off back in the hot weather.
> 
> Running errands today, and a taxi service for my daughter, her car is refusing to start, so I've been helping out with getting it to the shop, running her to work, stopping by the bank etc etc. Nothing really difficult or strenuous, but it sure takes up the time.
> 
> I'm planning on a short day trip up north (Lake Huron area) a bit later in the week, several friend have said the colours are turning and are quite vibrant this year, I usually take a few shots for reference and pick up a bushel or two of apples while in the area.
> 
> Anyway, I'll pass on the wine today, just have a quick coffee and a biscuit - have to drive again shortly.
> 
> TTFN


Busy is good, Bill. Better than to be still and bored. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I shall try to have a fine OtHD Breakfast ready for everyone tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

finished teaching early tonight so thinking about relaxing with a glass of wine and maybe something sweet  enjoy your evening everyone


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Doing well so far. I see a urologist tomorrow morning with the final word as to what is happening. We shall see.
> 
> How are you today?


Good luck with the urologist Marc. I hope you get the "all clear" news.

I am doing well except that my ankle is still sore and aching from before. I'm taking it easy on it for a few days so it will heal.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good luck with the urologist Marc. I hope you get the "all clear" news.
> 
> I am doing well except that my ankle is still sore and aching from before. I'm taking it easy on it for a few days so it will heal.


Thank you, Kim. In a few days, you shall be up and kick boxing once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start our OtHD Breakfast soon, but first ..................... coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up SAP with an amazing video of the Mimic Octopus, a look at lady drivers in Saudi and the world's oldest flying Boeing airliner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, this one is for you. Paix, mon ami.

Oct. 3rd, 1951, a date for all New York City baseball fans who are baby-boomers to remember. Je me souviens.

The Shot Heard 'Round The World - YouTube


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. I've been sick for the past week and a half and finally starting to feel like normal again. Work and the kids are keeping me busy and my wife is traveling for work this week. Such is life.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. I'll join you all for a coffee - thanks Marc. That's quite an octopus Don - enjoyed the video. Let's hope the day treats everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Yes, coffee it is this morning.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Wow Don - That mimic octopus is really cool. I don't think I have ever heard of or seen one before. Thanks! Just think about how much mankind has to learn from that one animal alone? 

Did it snow up North? It snowed here last night but none remains on the ground this morning. 

My girlfriend who lives in Orange County California reported that they're on their seventh week of extremely hot weather and that yesterday's temperature reached 101 F. I might be jealous, but her electricity bill was over $700 last month and they are in a very fire prone area. Ack.

Hi Warren - Sorry to hear you have been ill but glad that you are one the mend.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. I've been sick for the past week and a half and finally starting to feel like normal again. Work and the kids are keeping me busy and my wife is traveling for work this week. Such is life.


Sorry to hear of your illness, Warren, but hopefully, as you say, you are starting to feel better now. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Wow Don - That mimic octopus is really cool. I don't think I have ever heard of or seen one before. Thanks! Just think about how much mankind has to learn from that one animal alone?
> 
> Did it snow up North? It snowed here last night but none remains on the ground this morning.
> 
> My girlfriend who lives in Orange County California reported that they're on their seventh week of extremely hot weather and that yesterday's temperature reached 101 F. I might be jealous, but her electricity bill was over $700 last month and they are in a very fire prone area. Ack.
> 
> Hi Warren - Sorry to hear you have been ill but glad that you are one the mend.


Afternoon, Kim. We would rather that folks not use the "S" word until closer to Christmas. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

As F. Scott Fitzgerald’s famous statement expressed “The test of a first-rate intelligence is the ability to hold two opposing ideas in the mind at the same time and still be able to function”.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM here in St.John's. It is not cold nor is it warm, with temps just below 16C now. So, I might just have some tepid water, but anyone may order anything they want today.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up to 4PM here in St.John's. It is not cold nor is it warm, with temps just below 16C now. So, I might just have some tepid water, but anyone may order anything they want today.


Hi Marc .... were you able to get any decent word from the urologist?

A little lunch soon, then Jean and I will go out for a short walkabout, before setting into our afternoon routines. It's a lovely bright, early-fall day here. May order a cool one later, when we head out for a balcony break.

Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc .... were you able to get any decent word from the urologist?
> 
> A little lunch soon, then Jean and I will go out for a short walkabout, before setting into our afternoon routines. It's a lovely bright, early-fall day here. May order a cool one later, when we head out for a balcony break.
> 
> Cheers.


Sort of. He feels that I passed the stone in my urine, but that there is another one hidden away in the kidney. He can't get at it with an ultrasonic blaster, so he is getting me to provide an array of blood samples and a 24-hour urine test (I shall not describe either so close to tea time). So, we shall see.

Enjoy your nice weather. 15C and foggy here. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Just checked my horror scope for the day and it told me my lucky numbers today are 3 and 7. So, when I go over to The Local for my daily pint, I shall bet 3 quarters on 7 numbers at KENO, then bet 7 quarters on 3 numbers and see what happens. At risk, $2.50. Potential win unknown. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just checked my horror scope for the day and it told me my lucky numbers today are 3 and 7. So, when I go over to The Local for my daily pint, I shall bet 3 quarters on 7 numbers at KENO, then bet 7 quarters on 3 numbers and see what happens. At risk, $2.50. Potential win unknown. Later.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Late-afternoon/evening everyone. Just came in from a "wine break" out in the sun on the balcony, and now must get to my dinner prep's -- chicken legs, steamed rice, and some re-heated leftover squash & yam. And there's lots of (time) room to include a glass (or two) of more red!! 
Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami.


$2.50 in, two spins, $17.50 out. Two pints $10.50, tip $2.00, profit $5.00. One Lotto 649 five-pack ticket, $5.00. Broke even, but still with another chance come tonight's draw.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Late-afternoon/evening everyone. Just came in from a "wine break" out in the sun on the balcony, and now must get to my dinner prep's -- chicken legs, steamed rice, and some re-heated leftover squash & yam. And there's lots of (time) room to include a glass (or two) of more red!!
> Cheers!!


Well, red wine has been shown to be good for the heart, so you are drinking for health reasons, John. Kudos.:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> $2.50 in, two spins, $17.50 out. Two pints $10.50, tip $2.00, profit $5.00. One Lotto 649 five-pack ticket, $5.00. Broke even, but still with another chance come tonight's draw.


Kudos, Don. Let us know if you are the big winner in tonight's 649.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, red wine has been shown to be good for the heart, so you are drinking for health reasons, John. Kudos.:clap::lmao:


... and it helps beat off the arthritic aches & pains too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... and it helps beat off the arthritic aches & pains too!!


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to watch the presidential debates on CNN. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

What a sad performance for a debate. Being the Shang, I shall leave it at that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is the order of the day. Then, when the sun comes out, I shall consider what to make for breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Our second frost of the season here last night, so fall is really here.

Today's video on SAP is a not-to-missed humourous address on the English language and how it is being used today, along with a kid falling asleep eating ice cream in our mini clip and the cutest Halloween pics of handicapped kids you will ever see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Frost already? Yuk. Have a cup of hot coffee to take away the chill.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. No frost yet, but certainly our coolest morning of the the fall so far, around 7C, according to the tv. Feels cool in the apartment, so a coffee will be much-appreciated - thanks Marc. Heading into another sunny, fine day according to the forecast, may get to 20C. 
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, John. Was looking at the western weather and saw snow WTF!!!!!! it's only Octoberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Should be fun for the football games though.....nothing like snow to even a team don't you think Don?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. A chilly 11C here this morning, so hot coffee is the drink of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, John. Was looking at the western weather and saw snow WTF!!!!!! it's only Octoberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Should be fun for the football games though.....nothing like snow to even a team don't you think Don?


Snow??? In Windso??? Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

We put an offer in on a house last night. Fingers crossed.


----------



## eMacMan

Return to Winter yesterday. SW AB has seen a fabulous August and September. With the arrival of October, things got ugly!. Cold wet blustery day yesterday. Snow that stuck to cars and roofs although the ground was still warm enough to melt it.

Combine that with the Presidential Debacle going wall to wall on almost every channel and there was only one possible cure. A big blazing fire killed the drear and brought back the cheer.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> We put an offer in on a house last night. Fingers crossed.


Congrats Sonal ...... we're pulling for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> We put an offer in on a house last night. Fingers crossed.


Kudos, Sonal. Where is the house located (e.g., TO proper, the GTA, etc.)? Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Return to Winter yesterday. SW AB has seen a fabulous August and September. With the arrival of October, things got ugly!. Cold wet blustery day yesterday. Snow that stuck to cars and roofs although the ground was still warm enough to melt it.
> 
> Combine that with the Presidential Debacle going wall to wall on almost every channel and there was only one possible cure. A big blazing fire killed the drear and brought back the cheer.


Morning, Bob. I hear that North Dakota got hit with a foot of snow. How much did you folks received?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Sonal: How exciting! Good Luck - Hope you get it for the price you want. 

Don: Yup - we had S*** here yesterday and heavy F**** this morning. Uggh. 

Marc - Sorry to read that you didn't get the ALL clear from your doc. Hopefully that last stone can be resolved quickly and painlessly.


----------



## SINC

Rp: Snow changes the game for everyone, not just football players. So far none here, but it is -5° out there right now on the back deck and everything is covered in frost.

And if you love the English language, don't miss today's SAP video!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Sonal: How exciting! Good Luck - Hope you get it for the price you want.
> 
> Don: Yup - we had S*** here yesterday and heavy F**** this morning. Uggh.
> 
> Marc - Sorry to read that you didn't get the ALL clear from your doc. Hopefully that last stone can be resolved quickly and painlessly.


Morning, Kim. Is that slang for Snow and Frost???  Well, more blood and urine tests next week will tell the tale of the hidden stone. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Rp: Snow changes the game for everyone, not just football players. So far none here, but it is -5° out there right now on the back deck and everything is covered in frost.
> 
> And if you love the English language, don't miss today's SAP video!


Don, Taylor Mali has a great set of clips that I use with my students.


----------



## Rps

Don looking at the sked, looks like BC may have the weather disadvantage.... go from my end it's go Eskimos.....


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Is that slang for Snow and Frost???  Well, more blood and urine tests next week will tell the tale of the hidden stone. We shall see.


Yes, You told me to avoid the S word until closer to Christmas....I was just following suit with the F word. 

It's -6 outside today. Eeesh.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, You told me to avoid the S word until closer to Christmas....I was just following suit with the F word.
> 
> It's -6 outside today. Eeesh.


 Actually, I told my wife this and she said "Typical for Calgary and Edmonton" ............. since she grew up in both cities as a child and teen.


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> We put an offer in on a house last night. Fingers crossed.


Good luck!! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks everyone. They just signed back the offer, so the next round of negotiating begins. (I was planning on negotiating.)

Marc, it's a house in downtown Toronto. Little Italy area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thanks everyone. They just signed back the offer, so the next round of negotiating begins. (I was planning on negotiating.)
> 
> Marc, it's a house in downtown Toronto. Little Italy area.


Cool. You may bump into my son, since he loves to go to that area of TO. He is the one who looks like me.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. You may bump into my son, since he loves to go to that area of TO. He is the one who looks like me.


If we get the house, we are hoping to renovate the basement into an apartment--Stephan would be more than welcome as a tenant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> If we get the house, we are hoping to renovate the basement into an apartment--Stephan would be more than welcome as a tenant.


Well, he is paying 1/4 of a $2600 a month rent to live on Charles Street West. Sadly, he is not allowed to have a doxie in his shared apartment.


----------



## johnp

Late-afternoon/evening everyone. It's just after 4pm, and we Just came in from our 2'nd balcony break of the afternoon. Time to get to today's dinner prep's, and an easy one for me today -- mostly just re-heating some leftovers -- chicken (from last night), and spaghetti (thawed, from what was saved & frozen from a dinner a while ago), along with a fresh fruit salad. 
After dinner, some new (to us), tv-via-dvd viewing. Hope I can stay awake!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Late-afternoon/evening everyone. It's just after 4pm, and we Just came in from our 2'nd balcony break of the afternoon. Time to get to today's dinner prep's, and an easy one for me today -- mostly just re-heating some leftovers -- chicken (from last night), and spaghetti (thawed, from what was saved & frozen from a dinner a while ago), along with a fresh fruit salad.
> After dinner, some new (to us), tv-via-dvd viewing. Hope I can stay awake!!!!!


Evening, John. Deborah just made a fantastic pork loin "concoction" (my expression) with apples, onions, her special mustard spread ................ WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess what I am getting for my birthday on Sunday??????????? Another doxie!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Deborah just asked if I would agree to get a prize winning doxie from Vernon, BC who is living in Regina, SK and is playing with Gus, who is in Regina as a stud dog. I sort of said yes. I shall send along a picture when she sends me one. He is what they call a red doxie. Guess I am not getting my new water bottle for my birthday now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just sent me a picture of Rudy. He is a fine looking dog, and only 9 months old now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a great picture of Bridget, who we bred and sold to a family who lives two houses from us. I could NEVER get her to show any interest in the computer and ehMacLand. Go figure???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast early tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too early even for coffee ...................


----------



## SINC

Morning sir, not too early for me Marc, been up for a couple of hours working on SAP, so just had an instant coffee for now. If you love music and complicated contraptions to play it, today's video is for you. Also a dog who misses the pet door and a look at the 'R' word.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Instant coffee? Try some of our homebrewed coffee ............. fresh, hot and strong.


----------



## johnp

Morning you two. It feels like a good coffee morning here - I'll go for one of yours Marc - thanks!! Put the heat on this morning - first time - just to take the chill off, then will turn the thermostat down again. Looks like you're getting a fine birthday present Marc.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Congratulations on the Birthday Doxie Marc. Looks like a good one. Didn't you have a doxie named Rudy in the past? If so, this will be RudyTooTwo..

I have been looking for peanut oil in large quantities around town to deep fry turkeys this weekend. It's getting hard to find, even at the wholesalers because it's become the pariah of cooking oil due to his high allergenic properties. No one wants to have it anywhere in their facilities. 

On a surprise tip from a relative in PEI, I went to Bass Pro Shops and yes, they had it in 3 gallon jugs. Yee Haaawww. Man, that place is a hoot. Now I know where all the ******** hang out. I felt awkward without a big truck, camo clothing, baseball hat or hunting knife with me, but I managed to get in and out of there before someone bagged and tagged me.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning you two. It feels like a good coffee morning here - I'll go for one of yours Marc - thanks!! Put the heat on this morning - first time - just to take the chill off, then will turn the thermostat down again. Looks like you're getting a fine birthday present Marc.


Morning, John. Well, it shall be a gift that keeps on giving .............. and peeing and pooping ................ and giving us all doxie love. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Kim--peanut oil at Bass Pro? Who knew?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Congratulations on the Birthday Doxie Marc. Looks like a good one. Didn't you have a doxie named Rudy in the past? If so, this will be RudyTooTwo..
> 
> I have been looking for peanut oil in large quantities around town to deep fry turkeys this weekend. It's getting hard to find, even at the wholesalers because it's become the pariah of cooking oil due to his high allergenic properties. No one wants to have it anywhere in their facilities.
> 
> On a surprise tip from a relative in PEI, I went to Bass Pro Shops and yes, they had it in 3 gallon jugs. Yee Haaawww. Man, that place is a hoot. Now I know where all the ******** hang out. I felt awkward without a big truck, camo clothing, baseball hat or hunting knife with me, but I managed to get in and out of there before someone bagged and tagged me.


Morning, Kim. No, our first doxie was named Rootie, after Rootie Kazootie, "the little boy filled with zip and joy".

ROOTIE KAZOOTIE SHOW POLKA DOTTIE DOTS ARE MISSING Volume 2 - YouTube

Good luck with your turkey in peanut oil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Kim--peanut oil at Bass Pro? Who knew?


Morning, Sonal. Good to see you back once again. How is the writing program coming along? Househunting? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Kim--peanut oil at Bass Pro? Who knew?


Hah! Yep. Yep. And they have 3 gallon jugs of cottonseed oil too, just in case you're interested....and a 3.5 ft diameter frying pan with a 5 foot handle. I'm thinking on going back for that one. H'yep.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. No, our first doxie was named Rootie, after Rootie Kazootie, "the little boy filled with zip and joy".
> 
> ROOTIE KAZOOTIE SHOW POLKA DOTTIE DOTS ARE MISSING Volume 2 - YouTube
> 
> Good luck with your turkey in peanut oil.


Ah, I was close. Nearly a homophone of names.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Just thought I'd wish everyone a good day and hope you all have a great Thanksgiving. Was at Zehnder's in Frankenmuth two weeks ago and had their chicken dinner, of which I managed to secure the recipe of one of my favs there which is their Cranberry Relish, so I thought I'd share:

1 lb of Northern Spy Apples ( although I'm leaning to Granny Smith myself )
1 lb of Dark Red Cranberries
2 cups Sugar
2 Peel-on Whole Navel Oranges.

Wash and core the apples-leaving the skin intact.
Freeze the cranberries solid.
In a food processor, add half the cranberries and half the apples and turn to chop speed so that the pieces are about a quarter inch square.
Chop the entire pound of apples/cranberries and place in a large mixing bowl.
Chop the peel-on, whole navel oranges to the same consistency and mix into the apples/cranberries/sugar.
Let set one hour before serving... enjoy!


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. Good to see you back once again. How is the writing program coming along? Househunting? Paix, mon amie.


Classes are pretty intense... going to have to do a lot of catch-up this weekend.

We're still in negotiations on the house.


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Morning all: Just thought I'd wish everyone a good day and hope you all have a great Thanksgiving. I managed to secure the recipe of one of my favs there which is their Cranberry Relish, so I thought I'd share: ........ enjoy!


Thanks for that -- I've got it copied, and hope to try soon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Ah, I was close. Nearly a homophone of names.


True. It shall be strange calling out "Rudy", although when I called out to Rootie I was say "Root". When speaking to him directly he was always called Rootie. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Just thought I'd wish everyone a good day and hope you all have a great Thanksgiving. Was at Zehnder's in Frankenmuth two weeks ago and had their chicken dinner, of which I managed to secure the recipe of one of my favs there which is their Cranberry Relish, so I thought I'd share:
> 
> 1 lb of Northern Spy Apples ( although I'm leaning to Granny Smith myself )
> 1 lb of Dark Red Cranberries
> 2 cups Sugar
> 2 Peel-on Whole Navel Oranges.
> 
> Wash and core the apples-leaving the skin intact.
> Freeze the cranberries solid.
> In a food processor, add half the cranberries and half the apples and turn to chop speed so that the pieces are about a quarter inch square.
> Chop the entire pound of apples/cranberries and place in a large mixing bowl.
> Chop the peel-on, whole navel oranges to the same consistency and mix into the apples/cranberries/sugar.
> Let set one hour before serving... enjoy!


Sounds like a great recipe, Rp. What might it be like without the 2 cups of sugar?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Classes are pretty intense... going to have to do a lot of catch-up this weekend.
> 
> We're still in negotiations on the house.


Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Hah! Yep. Yep. And they have 3 gallon jugs of cottonseed oil too, just in case you're interested....and a 3.5 ft diameter frying pan with a 5 foot handle. I'm thinking on going back for that one. H'yep.


You could make one heck of an omelette with one of those.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a great recipe, Rp. What might it be like without the 2 cups of sugar?


I was thinking the same - and would cut that amount drastically -- suspect it would/might give it a bit more 'tasty-bite', eh? 
I can't do the heavy sugar thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I would cut that amount drastically -- suspect it would/might give it more 'bite', eh?


I don't mind "bite", but Deborah and I are trying to cut sugar our of our diets. We are trying gluten free products as well. However, I have found that trying to toast a slice of gluten free bread in a typical toaster is nearly impossible. They could use these slices for the heat shield on the Space Shuttle.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, John, Kim, Sonal, I think you could cut down on the sugar, I, too, have to watch my count in that regard. I was thinking of Splenda or a substitute, but you could do without I think......


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I don't mind "bite", but Deborah and I are trying to cut sugar our of our diets. We are trying gluten free products as well. However, I have found that trying to toast a slice of gluten free bread in a typical toaster is nearly impossible. They could use these slices for the heat shield on the Space Shuttle.


I'm trying to cut sugar, and starches that have high glycemic load values as well. Never thought I used much in our food intake, but blood sugar tests always say differently!! I use very little sugar in recipes ... I like a taste other than sweet. In cooking, I susbsitute a little honey.


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, John, Kim, Sonal, I think you could cut down on the sugar, I, too, have to watch my count in that regard. I was thinking of Splenda or a substitute, but you could do without I think......


Thanks Rp ... will adapt and try ... I like the combinations of fruit!!


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Just before noon, and we're in from a short walkabout - sunny & bright, mild fall day out there, and especially nice on-the-ground and in the sun. Our balcony is totally-shaded and still feels rather cool (just pushing over the 16C mark), but that will change when the sun gets around and blesses us a little with its warmth. Have red (for me) and white (for she) wines to enjoy out there later, for our 'breaks' between happenings inside, dinner prep's, and the like. 
Hope 'TGIF' is treating everyone well, and the long weekend ahead will have some pleasant happenings for all.
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, John, Kim, Sonal, I think you could cut down on the sugar, I, too, have to watch my count in that regard. I was thinking of Splenda or a substitute, but you could do without I think......


My wife says that we should view sugar as poison, to be avoided whenever possible. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I'm trying to cut sugar, and starches that have high glycemic load values as well. Never thought I used much in our food intake, but blood sugar tests always say differently!! I use very little sugar in recipes ... I like a taste other than sweet. In cooking, I susbsitute a little honey.


Good point, John. The GI is a crucial figure to consider .............. especially for me who is trying to lose weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. Just before noon, and we're in from a short walkabout - sunny & bright, mild fall day out there, and especially nice on-the-ground and in the sun. Our balcony is totally-shaded and still feels rather cool (just pushing over the 16C mark), but that will change when the sun gets around and blesses us a little with its warmth. Have red (for me) and white (for she) wines to enjoy out there later, for our 'breaks' between happenings inside, dinner prep's, and the like.
> Hope 'TGIF' is treating everyone well, and the long weekend ahead will have some pleasant happenings for all.
> Cheers!!


Evening, John. Deborah and I just finished off a bottle of white wine during and after dinner. We were talking about my birthday "gift" and the fact that two weeks from now we shall be in Lunenburg. I present a paper at a national conference in Halifax on Sunday, so we are going to fly to Halifax on Friday the 19th, stay in Lunenburg on the 19th and 20th and she will fly back here to St.John's as I attend the conference and present an academic paper. Luckily, we have someone who loves our doxies, and she stays here with them. She actually views this as a vacation, since she lives in an apartment with no TV (Don convinced me to get a 46" Samsung flat screen :love2 and no high speed internet (we are now on Bell Aliants FiberOp). So, for $80 a day, we get quality care for our doxies and a chance to have a mini-vacation together. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Last native speaker of Scots dialect dies - CNN.com

Don, as a linguist, I found this to be of interest .................. maybe you, as a Scot, might find some spot for this item on SAP. "Always seeking, always sharing" ......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Sasquatch sighting by Nunavik berry pickers - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Today will see me assist in the preparation of some of our traditional Thanksgiving dishes always made the day before our big dinner to be held tomorrow. Daughter, son and wife and the grandkids will all be here. We prefer to celebrate the Sunday of the long weekend to keep Thanksgiving day free for other things like eating more turkey! 

Monday October 8th also marks Ann and my 47th wedding anniversary. Good grief where has the time gone?

Today on a very busy SAP: The Fall Of the Dinosaurs a cute video sent to us by Kim in Calgary, a dog who gets the crap scared out of him by a horn, the cutest puppy you ever did see and a stunning shot of the interior of the Guangzhou Opera House, China in our Outstanding Photo Links.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sorry I am late with breakfast. I pulled a 6AM-10AM volunteer shift at a local food bank getting Thanksgiving hampers ready and helping with the deliveries. Felt good to give something back to the community. So, I shall make breakfast now ................ but first, some coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Today will see me assist in the preparation of some of our traditional Thanksgiving dishes always made the day before our big dinner to be held tomorrow. Daughter, son and wife and the grandkids will all be here. We prefer to celebrate the Sunday of the long weekend to keep Thanksgiving day free for other things like eating more turkey!
> 
> Monday October 8th also marks Ann and my 47th wedding anniversary. Good grief where has the time gone?
> 
> Today on a very busy SAP: The Fall Of the Dinosaurs a cute video sent to us by Kim in Calgary, a dog who gets the crap scared out of him by a horn, the cutest puppy you ever did see and a stunning shot of the interior of the Guangzhou Opera House, China in our Outstanding Photo Links.


Kudos to you and Ann on your upcoming anniversary. :clap::love2::clap: These days, that sort of longevity is rare, so you both should take a bow.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos to you and Ann on your upcoming anniversary. :clap::love2::clap: These days, that sort of longevity is rare, so you both should take a bow.


A big second to that!! Congrat's Don.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Saturday -- dim sum morning day - yeah!! Will skip breakfast Marc, have to save my appetite, eh!! But a coffee's fine - thanks! Expecting another lovely fall day here. Can't see it yet, it's still too dark, but the forecast calls for bright, sunny skies, and a high of about 18C. It's sure been a long stretch of fine weather here.
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Saturday -- dim sum morning day - yeah!! Will skip breakfast Marc, have to save my appetite, eh!! But a coffee's fine - thanks! Expecting another lovely fall day here. Can't see it yet, it's still too dark, but the forecast calls for bright, sunny skies, and a high of about 18C. It's sure been a long stretch of fine weather here.
> Have a good day everyone!


Afternoon, John. Coffee coming right up. Just got back from a couple of hours delivering hampers to folks in need. I could use a cup or two myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just informed me that my real birthday gift would be our going out to a dinner theater. Should be interesting .............. especially since Rudy won't be coming here until about American Thanksgiving in late November.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah just informed me that my real birthday gift would be our going out to a dinner theater. Should be interesting .............. especially since Rudy won't be coming here until about American Thanksgiving in late November.


Sounds like Deborah has you and your birthday well-covered Marc .... have a great time!!! And more to come with Thanksgiving in late-November, when that cute little red guy joins the family!!
Happy Birthday, and 1'st Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like Deborah has you and your birthday well-covered Marc .... have a great time!!! And more to come with Thanksgiving in late-November, when that cute little red guy joins the family!!
> Happy Birthday, and 1'st Thanksgiving!!


Very true, John. It was a grand show ................ very audience interactive and full of live music from the 60s/70s and early 80s.

Thanks, mon ami. Yes, turkey tomorrow and then on American Thanksgiving and then again over Christmas. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to mow the lawn tomorrow and clean up in here, since we are having some families over with whom to share Thanksgiving dinner. See you all at Sunday Brunch ......................... which will consist of coffee or tea and birthday cake. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and happy birthday. Help yourself to our full heart smart buffet where we serve nothing but calorie free products, just for the day. Try our blueberry pancakes with real Canadian maple syrup and your choice of bacon, sausage or filet mignon mini steaks with scrambled eggs. Our free trade coffee is a special strong blend this morning for you coffee lovers.

SAP is up and ready to go with some great pics of the red maples of Edmonton, a moose family in the city, a slo-mo water balloon and a dog.cat Pepsi video to start your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and happy birthday. Help yourself to our full heart smart buffet where we serve nothing but calorie free products, just for the day. Try our blueberry pancakes with real Canadian maple syrup and your choice of bacon, sausage or filet mignon mini steaks with scrambled eggs. Our free trade coffee is a special strong blend this morning for you coffee lovers.
> 
> SAP is up and ready to go with some great pics of the red maples of Edmonton, a moose family in the city, a slo-mo water balloon and a dog.cat Pepsi video to start your day.


Thanks for making Sunday Brunch, Don. Deborah and the doxies let me sleep in this morning as a birthday gift. The breakfast sounds great ................. and my heart thanks you as well. "Calorie free products"??? What will they think up next. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I got the turkey in the oven .................. acutally, Deborah did everything in terms of prepping the bird, making the stuffing, putting the stuffing in the turkey, and placing it in the pan. All I did was put the turkey in the oven and set the temp. 

Did some last minute shopping for the local food bank. I gave them a $100 donation, much like other people do, and a few of us went to a local supermarket to buy some fresh items and to deliver them to some homes that have large families and did not get much in their hamper. I have to admit that it makes me quite thankful for the situation I am in right now when I see the folks getting these hampers. I grew up poor, but many of these folks, especially the older people, are just getting by. So, on this Thanksgiving, I am going to be truly thankful. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

“The worst loneliness is to not be comfortable with yourself.” Mark Twain


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> I don't mind "bite", but Deborah and I are trying to cut sugar our of our diets. We are trying gluten free products as well. However, I have found that trying to toast a slice of gluten free bread in a typical toaster is nearly impossible. They could use these slices for the heat shield on the Space Shuttle.


Are you trying fresh GF bread or frozen? I had no problem doing the frozen ones by using the "frozen bread" button on the toaster. You welcome to try my peach pie GF crust tomorrow (Monday). I will be trying it with the frozen peaches though, see how that comes out first eh? Great day shopping at my favourite Health Food store today, had 10% off everything including GF products. Bought tons especially for me daughter.
Happy Birthday too Marc!


----------



## johnp

Happy Thanksgiving weekend everyone!! Whatever the menu you have planned, for either today or tomorrow, hope you have a fine time. 
It'll just be the two of us, and we're planning to have ham (with a raison mustard sauce), baked butternut squash, baked yam, and some 'trimmings'. We'll do the turkey thing over Christmas, when it's colder, and we'll enjoy preparing it more, it's still a little too much like summer here.
Good wishes and cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Are you trying fresh GF bread or frozen? I had no problem doing the frozen ones by using the "frozen bread" button on the toaster. You welcome to try my peach pie GF crust tomorrow (Monday). I will be trying it with the frozen peaches though, see how that comes out first eh? Great day shopping at my favourite Health Food store today, had 10% off everything including GF products. Bought tons especially for me daughter.
> Happy Birthday too Marc!


We have tried the frozen GF bread, but we have no special setting on our toaster -- it is just a toaster. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Happy Thanksgiving weekend everyone!! Whatever the menu you have planned, for either today or tomorrow, hope you have a fine time.
> It'll just be the two of us, and we're planning to have ham (with a raison mustard sauce), baked butternut squash, baked yam, and some 'trimmings'. We'll do the turkey thing over Christmas, when it's colder, and we'll enjoy preparing it more, it's still a little too much like summer here.
> Good wishes and cheers!!


Happy Thanksgiving to you as well, John. Your meal sounds great ............. if I was not such a fan of turkey and my wife's cooking I would join you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The meal was grand, the homemade cake was grand, the company was grand, and now the dishes have been washed. So, I shall bid you all a good night and will speak with you tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall just make some fresh coffee. Later.............


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I got the coffee brewing for you early birds. Great meal here last night too. Thanksgiving SAP has a great audio clip of a guy describing a road rage incident to start your day off with a smile, kids writing about the ocean and a peek at what man might look like in another 1,000 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I got the coffee brewing for you early birds. Great meal here last night too. Thanksgiving SAP has a great audio clip of a guy describing a road rage incident to start your day off with a smile, kids writing about the ocean and a peek at what man might look like in another 1,000 years.


Morning, Don. I already have some coffee, but thanks for the thought. Glad you had a fine meal as well. Luckily, Deborah is a great cook since I don't have a clue about how to make a turkey. So, I do the cleanup, Deborah thinks that I am getting the worst part of the task, but I disagree.


----------



## SINC

I helped Ann in the preparation and carved the turkey, mashed the potatoes, ditto the turnips and carrots and sliced up the fresh garden tomatoes and dill pickles. I also assisted in the consumption of same. 

Son Matt and wife Holly did the dishes while Auntie Crystal entertained the little ones.


----------



## KC4

Good morning fellow early birds. 
I've been up for a couple of hours cleaning up after yesterday's grand Turkey Day Feastival at our place. We had 21 people over so our little house was stuffed. 

Three turkeys in all were prepared, along with about 15 other dishes to go along. (95% of them gluten free due to a couple of celiacs being in the crowd) 


I've got the third dishwasher load going, with probably 2 more to go. 

So, yes, I'll be glad to have some more coffee, please and thanks. 

Happy Birthday Marc and Happy Anniversary Don and Ann!


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Sounds like you all did well for your Thanksgiving day dinners - good food, family, friends, and times. Ours was much quieter, just the two of us, but we had a lovely day (a lingering summer), good food and drink, and then watched some old tv shows (Night Court, Sanford & Son, and the like). 
Now for some coffee to start the day - thanks Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I helped Ann in the preparation and carved the turkey, mashed the potatoes, ditto the turnips and carrots and sliced up the fresh garden tomatoes and dill pickles. I also assisted in the consumption of same.
> 
> Son Matt and wife Holly did the dishes while Auntie Crystal entertained the little ones.


A true family affair, Don. :clap::love2::clap:

I cut and cubed the turnip and mashed them when they were done, but that was it in terms of prep. The cleaning is all mine, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Sounds like you all did well for your Thanksgiving day dinners - good food, family, friends, and times. Ours was much quieter, just the two of us, but we had a lovely day (a lingering summer), good food and drink, and then watched some old tv shows (Night Court, Sanford & Son, and the like).
> Now for some coffee to start the day - thanks Marc!


Morning, John. I shall share another cup of coffee with you, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I am anxiously awaiting a meal of turkey leftovers. It shall just be Deborah and myself, but I always find the meal the next day just as good as the actual Thanksgiving meal. Still, today IS Thanksgiving, so all is forgiven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, an interesting site.

5 Crucial Skills for the Teacher of Adults


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. I am anxiously awaiting a meal of turkey leftovers. It shall just be Deborah and myself, but I always find the meal the next day just as good as the actual Thanksgiving meal. Still, today IS Thanksgiving, so all is forgiven.


Yum .. I love the leftovers from a turkey dinner, and do miss not having such today. I still have some turkey stock tucked away in the freezer from our last turkey though - will catch a hind-quarter one of these days, and fix some soup.
No leftovers for us today - will have to come up with something from scratch. Our best "no planning" dinner is to go for chicken - so I guess it will be chicken drumsticks for us today.
Enjoy your turkey & trimmings Marc ... and all the others doing the same today.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning fellow early birds.
> I've been up for a couple of hours cleaning up after yesterday's grand Turkey Day Feastival at our place. We had 21 people over so our little house was stuffed.
> 
> Three turkeys in all were prepared, along with about 15 other dishes to go along. (95% of them gluten free due to a couple of celiacs being in the crowd)
> 
> 
> I've got the third dishwasher load going, with probably 2 more to go.
> 
> So, yes, I'll be glad to have some more coffee, please and thanks.
> 
> Happy Birthday Marc and Happy Anniversary Don and Ann!


Afternoon, Kim. That sounds like a large gathering. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yum .. I love the leftovers from a turkey dinner, and do miss not having such today. I still have some turkey stock tucked away in the freezer from our last turkey though - will catch a hind-quarter one of these days, and fix some soup.
> No leftovers for us today - will have to come up with something from scratch. Our best "no planning" dinner is to go for chicken - so I guess it will be chicken drumsticks for us today.
> Enjoy your turkey & trimmings Marc ... and all the others doing the same today.


Deborah is taking the turkey off the carcass to make some homemade turkey soup. That will be for later in the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone interested in some freshly brewed herbal tea?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone interested in some freshly brewed herbal tea?


Thanks for the offer Marc .... but we're just about to head out to the balcony with the last glasses of white & red from our opened offerings ... and it's currently 21C in the shade, so will be much warmer as the sun hits and warms up our sitting spot!! 
October sun .... must soak in a little while we have it ... it's not to last many more days, according to latest forecasts.
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for the offer Marc .... but we're just about to head out to the balcony with the last glasses of white & red from our opened offerings ... and it's currently 21C in the shade, so will be much warmer as the sun hits and warms up our sitting spot!!
> October sun .... must soak in a little while we have it ... it's not to last many more days, according to latest forecasts.
> Cheers!!


It really is Lotus Land. We have slipped just under 19C and the sky is getting dark with more rain clouds.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> It really is Lotus Land. We have slipped just under 19C and the sky is getting dark with more rain clouds.


The long-range forecasts call for a 'major' change here by week's end ... seems the major high should collapse by Friday, bringing in the start of much more typical 'unsettled' stuff -- wind and wet -- that's a touch more normal for this time of year. Ugh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> The long-range forecasts call for a 'major' change here by week's end ... seems the major high should collapse by Friday, bringing in the start of much more typical 'unsettled' stuff -- wind and wet -- that's a touch more normal for this time of year. Ugh!!


We are changing weather-wise as well ........... more Fall-like.

Just finished the Thanksgiving dinner II. Just as good as yesterday ........... and there is more to go ................ :clap::love2::clap:


----------



## JCCanuck

*Bloated!*

That's the only word to describe how I feel. Hardly got my swim suit on today to do laps at the club. My attempt at gluten-free peach crumble pie was a raving success today, thumbs up from my daughter and wife. No pics but do have one with my daughter and GF banana bread.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> That's the only word to describe how I feel. Hardly got my swim suit on today to do laps at the club. My attempt at gluten-free peach crumble pie was a raving success today, thumbs up from my daughter and wife. No pics but do have one with my daughter and GF banana bread.


Good to hear, Todd. Any way to get the recipe for either the cobler or the banana bread?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the proverbial pin. Have to get some blood work done at 8AM. Speak with you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I suppose I could wish you a bloody good morn as the Brits say.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Todd. Any way to get the recipe for either the cobler or the banana bread?


Yep! The cobler should be no problem but the banana bread gotta ask my daughter for it. Give me a day or so to "whip" it up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suppose I could wish you a bloody good morn as the Brits say.


You might, but the sun is not up yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Yep! The cobler should be no problem but the banana bread gotta ask my daughter for it. Give me a day or so to "whip" it up.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start breakfast in a bit, but first, I could use a cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suppose I could wish you a bloody good morn as the Brits say.


Oh .................. I just got it .............. as I await the lab tech to come in half an hour to draw some blood. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A busy day ahead for me as I will winterize the motor home today, about a three hour job. 

Today on SAP, the Aurora Borealis taken here in town, a giant pumpkin contest and gorillas showing they too are in awe of nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP after my blood work.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Coffee and a little breakfast, then I'm off to the doctor for a physical this morning. Hoping there's no lab work to be done this time - been there, done that quite recently. Good luck with the blood tests Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Coffee and a little breakfast, then I'm off to the doctor for a physical this morning. Hoping there's no lab work to be done this time - been there, done that quite recently. Good luck with the blood tests Marc.


Morning, John. Good luck with your physical.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: So I guess the question of the day is : What do you do with the left over turkey?????

Me, I make Turkey, Swiss and Cranberry grilled sandwiches...... you.............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: So I guess the question of the day is : What do you do with the left over turkey?????
> 
> Me, I make Turkey, Swiss and Cranberry grilled sandwiches...... you.............


Afternoon, Rp. I shall be right over for that sort of sandwich. It too is my favorite, with just a bit of mayo to add a bit of zing to it. :clap::love2::clap:

Did you see that link re adult education I posted for you a few days ago?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Did you see that link re adult education I posted for you a few days ago?


Sorry Marc, I missed it, I will go back and check it out thanx.


Went back and found it Marc, thanx, looks interesting.


----------



## SINC

Much the same fate for the leftover turkey here with the sandwiches Rp, with a couple of exceptions. The carcass is now boiling away on the stove making soup stock and the smaller bits in a few days will go into a turkey pie casserole with veggies, a thickened broth and pie crust.


----------



## Rps

I've never made a scratch-stock soup..... maybe I'll try it.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I've never made a scratch-stock soup..... maybe I'll try it.


Just toss the stripped carcass into the roasting pan, (even better if the roaster hasn't been washed) half fill with cold water, throw in a couple of stalks of celery, some carrots, some onion quarters, a bay leaf or two and then bring to a boil and allow to simmer for about three hours. Then discard all the bones and veggies and strain the stock through some cheese cloth place in a fine strainer. Refrigerate and use within a week as base for a turkey veggie soup. I save and freeze some small cut up bits of meat off the carcass to add to the soup when I make it a few days later.


----------



## Rps

Thanx Sinc, it sound very easy to do....


----------



## Rps

Just stumbled across this ... very interesting for all you cat lovers out there:

Seven PsychoCATS Trailer HD - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

And for all of the doxie lovers ............ even though it does not look like much of a dachshund.

Frankenweenie Trailer Official 2012 [1080 HD] - Winona Ryder, Martin Short - YouTube


----------



## Rps

We've had Cats and Dogs, now we have freaky frogs....

Crazy FROG Dance on Talent show. Must SEE - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We've had Cats and Dogs, now we have freaky frogs....
> 
> Crazy FROG Dance on Talent show. Must SEE - YouTube


My back and knees hurt from just watching that clip, Rp.

How goes the job search?


----------



## Rps

Slow Marc, but I am hopeful .... failing an ESL position, I can always go back to Risk Management I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Slow Marc, but I am hopeful .... failing an ESL position, I can always go back to Risk Management I guess.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. Good luck with your physical.


Thanks Marc. I survived - all the questions, probing, and prodding!! - young doctor and very thorough. Only one lab thing to do - yeah!! I did a good range of blood tests quite recently, so she agreed I could wait a while until having to do them again. Thankful for that!!  
Hope you survived your blood 'letting' without too much discomfort.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. I survived - all the questions, probing, and prodding!! - young doctor and very thorough. Only one lab thing to do - yeah!! I did a good range of blood tests quite recently, so she agreed I could wait a while until having to do them again. Thankful for that!!
> Hope you survived your blood 'letting' without too much discomfort.


Good to hear, John. We should celebrate. 4PM High Tea with some real tea?


----------



## Rps

I'll have some. Years ago we had a Tea Shoppe in Bowmanville that sold many varieties of tea, my fav was Rum, it also had Scotch, Whiskey and Banana. Which would you like????


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. We should celebrate. 4PM High Tea with some real tea?


I agree Marc ... a nice strong tea, with a 'shot'. For us, with a little rum. And it would be especially satisfying here right now - some fog rolled in, and the temperature really dropped!!

p.s. Thanks for the offer Rp ... would love to try the rum one!!


----------



## Rps

Hi John, is it getting colder there, or are you still in the high teens?


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Hi John, is it getting colder there, or are you still in the high teens?


Just listened to the lastest forecast, and it's changed. This present fog is supposed to lift, but some clouds and cooler temp's forecasted for the afternoon, with a high now in the low-teen's. Much the same forecasted for tomorrow, some morning fog, and such. Real rain by Friday (if not before?).
It was sunny and bright when I went early this morning for my doctor's app't, and foggy/cool when I I came out of the app't ... quite a change, and you could sure see & feel it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'll have some. Years ago we had a Tea Shoppe in Bowmanville that sold many varieties of tea, my fav was Rum, it also had Scotch, Whiskey and Banana. Which would you like????


Banana sounds interesting, Rp. I shall try that blend.


----------



## SINC

Just headed out to begin the winterization of the motor home. Snow is forecast tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> I'll have some. Years ago we had a Tea Shoppe in Bowmanville that sold many varieties of tea, my fav was Rum, it also had Scotch, Whiskey and Banana. Which would you like????


You just reminded me of a tea shop not far here that has a huge selection. Time for a visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just headed out to begin the winterization of the motor home. Snow is forecast tonight and tomorrow.


SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> You just reminded me of a tea shop not far here that has a huge selection. Time for a visit.


Evening, Tim. Good to see you back here in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Tim. Good to see you back here in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days? Paix, mon ami.


good, very very busy as usual, lots of upcoming shows, and it appears I'll be in Europe for a whirlwind jaunt of 10 shows in dec. Why can't those be in June not dec??

Hope things are well with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good, very very busy as usual, lots of upcoming shows, and it appears I'll be in Europe for a whirlwind jaunt of 10 shows in dec. Why can't those be in June not dec??
> 
> Hope things are well with you.


Good to hear, Tim. Where in Europe shall you travel?

All goes well here. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Tim. Where in Europe shall you travel?
> 
> All goes well here. Paix, mon ami.


afaik, berlin, cologne, frankfurt, paris, Rome, Somewhere in Austria, not sure what the others are yet.

Be fun to go play agin in my country of birth.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> afaik, berlin, cologne, frankfurt, paris, Rome, Somewhere in Austria, not sure what the others are yet.
> 
> Be fun to go play agin in my country of birth.


Cool. Where exactly were you born? Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Where exactly were you born? Bon voyage, mon ami.


What was then West Germany. My mother's family was in the East. She grew up under communist rule. But jumped a train at 17 2 weeks before they actually built the wall. Quite a story.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> What was then West Germany. My mother's family was in the East. She grew up under communist rule. But jumped a train at 17 2 weeks before they actually built the wall. Quite a story.


Yes, that must be quite the story. My great grandmother on my mother's side was from southern Germany. She came to America in the wave of German immigration to the US in the 1880s and settled in New York City. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a possible SAP WebBit?

London (CNN) -- British police have decided not to press any charges against the elderly couple who had been unknowingly cultivating a huge cannabis plant in their garden.

Police stunned by elderly couple's huge cannabis plant - CNN.com


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, a possible SAP WebBit?
> 
> London (CNN) -- British police have decided not to press any charges against the elderly couple who had been unknowingly cultivating a huge cannabis plant in their garden.
> 
> Police stunned by elderly couple's huge cannabis plant - CNN.com


That's a dandy, thanks Marc, I shall use that one tomorrow.

Today on SAP, plants life at the Muttart Conservatory in Edmonton, neglected ducks learn how to swim in our video and sooner or later, a guy's life comes down to this.

Now it's back to work for me.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone *wave* is there any coffee left Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That's a dandy, thanks Marc, I shall use that one tomorrow.
> 
> Today on SAP, plants life at the Muttart Conservatory in Edmonton, neglected ducks learn how to swim in our video and sooner or later, a guy's life comes down to this.
> 
> Now it's back to work for me.


Glad it was helpful, Don. "Always searching, always sharing".


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone *wave* is there any coffee left Marc?


Morning, Kim. Welcome back. Coffee coming right up. How are you feeling these days?


----------



## SINC

And so it begins . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way too early for snow anywhere in Canada.

I just was out back mowing my lawn in shorts, so keep the snow on your side of the country SVP, mon ami. Merci.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way too early for snow anywhere in Canada.


Absolutely. As far as I'm concerned, that's a whole lot of baby powder that drifted down.

Oh, and good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Absolutely. As far as I'm concerned, that's a whole lot of baby powder that drifted down.
> 
> Oh, and good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. And how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. And how is Life treating you these days?


Pretty good.

In the midst of renegotiating our house purchase.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pretty good.
> 
> In the midst of renegotiating our house purchase.


OK. Hope that there are not snags with this renegotiation. There were a few when we bought the home in Lunenburg. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> OK. Hope that there are not snags with this renegotiation. There were a few when we bought the home in Lunenburg. Bonne chance, mon amie.


As a friend of mine says, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> As a friend of mine says, we shall see.


Hopefully, all will work out. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> As a friend of mine says, we shall see.


That is what I keep telling my son, Stephen. He is having a really tough time finding work.


----------



## groovetube

this flu thingy whatever the hell it is still hanging on, was hoping it'd be a few days, but after feeling better on the weekend out for a night of single malts invited it right back.

Bah.


----------



## johnp

Hi everyone. A rather quiet and uneventful morning here so far. It's still foggy, so looks rather dreary, and feels a touch "damp cool". Picked up some local mac's (the fruit kind) on a morning walkabout, with apple sauce 'on my mind' .. now to get the mood to prepare it!! And then to decide what to prepare for dinner to go with it. Not a major decision, but one of the "everyday" kind to make, eh!!
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> this flu thingy whatever the hell it is still hanging on, was hoping it'd be a few days, but after feeling better on the weekend out for a night of single malts invited it right back.
> 
> Bah.


Sorry to hear this, Tim. How about some herbal tea, honey, lemon and a drop or two of your favorite brew?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi everyone. A rather quiet and uneventful morning here so far. It's still foggy, so looks rather dreary, and feels a touch "damp cool". Picked up some local mac's (the fruit kind) on a morning walkabout, with apple sauce 'on my mind' .. now to get the mood to prepare it!! And then to decide what to prepare for dinner to go with it. Not a major decision, but one of the "everyday" kind to make, eh!!
> Cheers!


Afternoon, John. I love homemade apple sauce. Reminds me of what my mother would make for us in the Fall. :love2:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. I love homemade apple sauce. Reminds me of what my mother would make for us in the Fall. :love2:


I like it too. Jean likes baked apples, so I have to alternate between the two a little. But whatever, the new apples are always enjoyed and appreciated, whichever way consumed!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I like it too. Jean likes baked apples, so I have to alternate between the two a little. But whatever, the new apples are always enjoyed and appreciated, whichever way consumed!!


This is going to be one of the joys about moving to Nova Scotia in a couple of years -- fresh fruits and veggies ........... and apples. :love2::love2:


----------



## Sonal

Re-negotiations are just about done. Looks like we bought a house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Re-negotiations are just about done. Looks like we bought a house.


:clap::clap::clap: Kudos to you and Gordon.


----------



## eMacMan

Sonal said:


> Re-negotiations are just about done. Looks like we bought a house.


Hope it works out well for you.

Apple cake in the oven is beginning to smell great.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hope it works out well for you.
> 
> Apple cake in the oven is beginning to smell great.


Apple cake???????? I'll be right over, Bob. Love apple cake in the Fall. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the Giants came back to tie their series with the Reds. I want a replay of the 1962 World Series ................. just with a different outcome. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Speak with you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way too early for snow anywhere in Canada.
> 
> I just was out back mowing my lawn in shorts, so keep the snow on your side of the country SVP, mon ami. Merci.


Man! I was hoping we would have a winter like last year (GTA anyway) , no snow except for one day which looked like the photo Sinc posted. Although I would have to say that might not be good for the lakes and stuff, the lack of snow that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Man! I was hoping we would have a winter like last year (GTA anyway) , no snow except for one day which looked like the photo Sinc posted. Although I would have to say that might not be good for the lakes and stuff, the lack of snow that is.


Good luck, Todd. We don't want to see troops on the streets of TO again. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and have a fine breakfast to get you going .............. but first, some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Time to rise and shine and have a fine breakfast to get you going .............. but first, some coffee. Enjoy.


Morning. For that "rise & shine" feeling I know your coffee will sure help!! Thanks - I need it. It's still too dark to see much outside, but it looks overcast, with some fog still lingering around. 
Now to enjoy that coffee!!


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Time to rise and shine and have a fine breakfast to get you going .............. but first, some coffee. Enjoy.


mmmmm coffee - just what I needed this morning


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, John and Kim Wind chill here this morning has us at -9°, brrrr.

Today on SAP, a funny video courtesy of Rp about road rage, a walking silo, kids writing about the ocean and 'Heaven Is Real'.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Welcome back. Coffee coming right up. How are you feeling these days?


Marc I am doing well, shoulder is still not 100% but, with time it should be.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, John and Kim Wind chill here this morning has us at -9°, brrrr.
> 
> Today on SAP, a funny video courtesy of Rp about road rage, a walking silo, kids writing about the ocean and 'Heaven Is Real'.


morning Don, no wind chill here, but we are sitting at 1°, now hopefully the allergies will start to go away


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> morning Don, no wind chill here, but we are sitting at 1°, now hopefully the allergies will start to go away


Hi Kim .... looking forward to seeing the allergies going away as well. It's still mild, but we have rain on its way, and for a few days, by the looks of the forecasts -- that might provide a little allergy relief, hope so!! Everything here, including the air, needs a good wash - looking forward to nature doing it.


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Hi Kim .... looking forward to seeing the allergies going away as well. It's still mild, but we have rain on its way, and for a few days, by the looks of the forecasts -- that might provide a little allergy relief, hope so!! Everything here, including the air, needs a good wash - looking forward to nature doing it.


My allergies are the worst in the spring and fall.............now hopefully things will calm down for me and for you as well


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning. For that "rise & shine" feeling I know your coffee will sure help!! Thanks - I need it. It's still too dark to see much outside, but it looks overcast, with some fog still lingering around.
> Now to enjoy that coffee!!


Yes, as an early riser you won't see sun for a bit, John. Still, coffee shall be there when you are ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Marc I am doing well, shoulder is still not 100% but, with time it should be.


Good to hear, Kim. Mine in not getting better and I am seeing a specialist in Nov. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Don, no wind chill here, but we are sitting at 1°, now hopefully the allergies will start to go away





johnp said:


> Hi Kim .... looking forward to seeing the allergies going away as well. It's still mild, but we have rain on its way, and for a few days, by the looks of the forecasts -- that might provide a little allergy relief, hope so!! Everything here, including the air, needs a good wash - looking forward to nature doing it.





javaqueen said:


> My allergies are the worst in the spring and fall.............now hopefully things will calm down for me and for you as well


Same with me. We have not even come close to our first frost, and things are still growing, so I have to wait these days until about Remembrance Day. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, we had our first frost this morning. Nothing like taking a dog out on a very cold morning before you first cup of coffee............... but it is warming up as I write this. Getting a new TV today so my older one will be my monitor for a while ..... sitting in from of a 40" will probably give me an nice tan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, we had our first frost this morning. Nothing like taking a dog out on a very cold morning before you first cup of coffee............... but it is warming up as I write this. Getting a new TV today so my older one will be my monitor for a while ..... sitting in from of a 40" will probably give me an nice tan.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, the doxies don't like to be that close to frozen grass as well.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Morning Sonal, how's the house marathon going?


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Morning Sonal, how's the house marathon going?


The deal firmed up yesterday, so it looks like we have a house. It's a fixer-upper, however, so there's going to be a fair bit of work involved, though we should be able to live there amid the work.


----------



## JCCanuck

Rats! Nippy this morning, had to replace my sandals with shoes and ugh, wear pants (instead of shorts that is) regularly now.
Hearing a lot of shoulders issues here, took me over 6 years to be 100% with both sides with different issues, one requiring surgery. Hope Marc and Java Queen yours aren't that bad.


----------



## JCCanuck

Sonal said:


> The deal firmed up yesterday, so it looks like we have a house. It's a fixer-upper, however, so there's going to be a fair bit of work involved, though we should be able to live there amid the work.


What part of TO area?


----------



## Sonal

JCCanuck said:


> What part of TO area?


Little Italy.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Little Italy.


Sonal, I think that is wonderful news. The key is that you can live in it while making it your own .... congratulations! Also, not having been in Toronto in awhile, Little Italy used to be a vibrant area ... hope it still is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sonal. We should have a house warming party for you and Gordon.


----------



## groovetube

congrats sonal. You're just south of me.

I already went through the whole do your dishes in the bathtub downstairs while renoing the kitchen though. It was worth it in the end. Good luck!


----------



## Sonal

Thanks everyone. We're fortunate in that the house currently has 4 (that's not a typo) kitchens, so we should be able to manage pretty well. (Bathroom renovations might be another story though.)

Tim, I thought I'd be near your neck of the woods. This will be my first time living west of Yonge. *cue scary music*


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thanks everyone. We're fortunate in that the house currently has 4 (that's not a typo) kitchens, so we should be able to manage pretty well. (Bathroom renovations might be another story though.)
> 
> Tim, I thought I'd be near your neck of the woods. This will be my first time living west of Yonge. *cue scary music*


Four kitchens??? We should move The Cafe Chez Marc to TO and set up shop there.


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> Thanks everyone. We're fortunate in that the house currently has 4 (that's not a typo) kitchens, so we should be able to manage pretty well.


Yikes!!!  ... our apartment's kitchen isn't big enough for the two of us at the same time!!! 
Enjoy .... sounds like you will.


----------



## groovetube

Sonal said:


> Thanks everyone. We're fortunate in that the house currently has 4 (that's not a typo) kitchens, so we should be able to manage pretty well. (Bathroom renovations might be another story though.)
> 
> Tim, I thought I'd be near your neck of the woods. This will be my first time living west of Yonge. *cue scary music*


4 kitchens! Well that's 4 to mess up before having to clean up!

I love this area of TO. Stumbling distance to most everything.


----------



## Sonal

The house was a family home for the last 45 years... whenever one of the kids got married, they'd put in a kitchen so that husband and wife could live with mom and dad until they'd saved up to buy a place on their own. (Two of the kitchens are full kitchens, one is cabinetry and a sink with space for appliances... the last is little more than a sink and a tiny counter.) 

Beyond that, it doesn't look like much has changed in the place in 40 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The house was a family home for the last 45 years... whenever one of the kids got married, they'd put in a kitchen so that husband and wife could live with mom and dad until they'd saved up to buy a place on their own. (Two of the kitchens are full kitchens, one is cabinetry and a sink with space for appliances... the last is little more than a sink and a tiny counter.)
> 
> Beyond that, it doesn't look like much has changed in the place in 40 years.


Sounds like an interesting set up, Sonal. Still, you shall do wonders with your new home. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

The SF Giants just won their game and move on to the next round of the NL Playoffs. Could we see a replay of the 1962 World Series???? If so, this time the Giants WILL win. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. Just put a big, halved acorn squash in the oven, along with a few nugget potatoes. Taking a wine break before I start the rest of today's dinner (chicken legs and thighs, and baked apples). 
Hopefully, the wine will help me overcome my second call to amazon (ca) this week, over an order that UPS said they delivered last Tuesday, and we still have not received. Never used to have problems with amazon and their deliveries when they used Canada Post ... and 'strongly' told them so with this call. My call was recorded ... they say ... good, they got a real mouthful this time!!
Now to enjoy the wine!!


----------



## SINC

Didja put a slice of bacon in that squash, John? It makes a world of flavor difference.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Didja put a slice of bacon in that squash, John? It makes a world of flavor difference.


No bacon Don ... just some butter, brown sugar, and cinnamon. And circled the squash with the potatoes. Just peaked in, and it's looking good!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> No bacon Don ... just some butter, brown sugar, and cinnamon. And circled the squash with the potatoes. Just peaked in, and it's looking good!!!!


Love this sort of squash, John. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP fodder???

The Five Worst Sounds in the Universe | NewsFeed | TIME.com


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Love this sort of squash, John. :love2:


Me too, but without bacon, it's well . . .


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, just finished teaching for the day and now to relax with a glass of wine


----------



## javaqueen

enjoy your dinner John


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, just finished teaching for the day and now to relax with a glass of wine


Evening, Kim. Just had a glass of wine with Deborah when I finished teaching at 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the VP debates. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. Just had a glass of wine with Deborah when I finished teaching at 11PM.


what subject(s) do you teach Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> what subject(s) do you teach Marc?


Kim, I am in the Faculty of Education here are Memorial University, and I teach literacy education courses online. I teach three grad courses, so all of my students are teachers who are working on their master's degree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early to see the crescent moon and Venus in the predawn eastern sky. A fine sight. So, as it is a bit early, I shall just make some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee is just fine thanks. SAP is done with a video of a motorcyclist who saves a drowning calf from an irrigation canal, an enlightening experience and a yarn about the golfer and the surgeon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just about to get another cup of coffee myself. Great minds think alike.


----------



## SINC

I'm back for another cup now that tomorrow's issue of SAP is put to bed. Then it will be time for a brief nap for moi.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm back for another cup now that tomorrow's issue of SAP is put to bed. Then it will be time for a brief nap for moi.


Well, it is 4AM where you are, so a nap might be appropriate.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I am in the Faculty of Education here are Memorial University, and I teach literacy education courses online. I teach three grad courses, so all of my students are teachers who are working on their master's degree.


I remember that you told me something about what you teach before, but forgive me I couldn't remember *blush* 

What is it like to teach the teachers??


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Woke up early to see the crescent moon and Venus in the predawn eastern sky. A fine sight. So, as it is a bit early, I shall just make some coffee.


thanks for the coffee............just what I needed now - breakfast later


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim. I too teach, but with a difference. I teach seniors to use Macs.  

Every time a senior buys a Mac here, chances are I get a call. Seems the word is out.


----------



## javaqueen

excellent service that you offer Don *cheers* very much needed as well, want to come here for a bit too


----------



## SINC

Methinks the fee I would have to charge given the travel might be a tad high Kim!


----------



## javaqueen

LOL probably - but we could do an exchange for some piano lessons?? LOL
I have a few people who could use some help with Macs


----------



## SINC

Was foolin' with my iPhone 5 over at the local yesterday. I arrived just as they opened (2:00 p.m.) and used the panorama feature on the camera to show the view from my stool. I have sat at this same spot for 25 years now when I visit 'The Local'. Many games of crib played on this bar over that time. I must try a vertical shot of a tall building some time, it might turn out interesting.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. That coffee sure smells good - will join you all for a cup - thanks! Great shot Don, fine-looking bar too! Will pop over to SAP soon, but first a little coffee!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I remember that you told me something about what you teach before, but forgive me I couldn't remember *blush*
> 
> What is it like to teach the teachers??


I find it very interesting since I require them to discuss what they are doing in the real world of teaching. This is actually an enjoyable way of learning, at least according to my students, since they are not only relating their teaching to theory, but exchanging ideas with other teachers.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Was foolin' with my iPhone 5 over at the local yesterday. I arrived just as they opened (2:00 p.m.) and used the panorama feature on the camera to show the view from my stool. I have sat at this same spot for 25 years now when I visit 'The Local'. Many games of crib played on this bar over that time. I must try a vertical shot of a tall building some time, it might turn out interesting.


When you enter, do they yell out "Don" like they yell out "Norm" on Cheers???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Sonal - Congrats on the home purchase. Sounds like it's good and going to be great. Would love to see before and after reno pictures if you want to share any.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I find it very interesting since I require them to discuss what they are doing in the real world of teaching. This is actually an enjoyable way of learning, at least according to my students, since they are not only relating their teaching to theory, but exchanging ideas with other teachers.


Morning all: Marc, Don, Kim et al. Marc a teacher friend of mine once said that teaching teachers was the worst job in the teaching world due to their habit of being the in the job of "telling". Not sure I agree entirely, but I do see his point. But, I guess he never taught engineers....... no wonder I have no hair left.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> When you enter, do they yell out "Don" like they yell out "Norm" on Cheers???



Actually Marc, they have called me "Mr. D" for many years now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Marc, Don, Kim et al. Marc a teacher friend of mine once said that teaching teachers was the worst job in the teaching world due to their habit of being the in the job of "telling". Not sure I agree entirely, but I do see his point. But, I guess he never taught engineers....... no wonder I have no hair left.


Actually, we are a community of learners ............. I share what I know with them, they share what they know with me and the others in the class ............. and we are all learning. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually Marc, they have called me "Mr. D" for many years now.


Cool .................. except that I think that your show is an insult to teachers.
Mr. D - Mondays at 8/8:30NT on CBC

Stick to your pink Barney ...........


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> I find it very interesting since I require them to discuss what they are doing in the real world of teaching. This is actually an enjoyable way of learning, at least according to my students, since they are not only relating their teaching to theory, but exchanging ideas with other teachers.


that is how we do our pedagogy for piano as well - definitely works better than being lectured at exclusively.



Dr.G. said:


> When you enter, do they yell out "Don" like they yell out "Norm" on Cheers???


wondering the same thing LOL


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Actually Marc, they have called me "Mr. D" for many years now.


ahh - glad that everyone knows who you are - they know my name at the local coffee shop


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that is how we do our pedagogy for piano as well - definitely works better than being lectured at exclusively.


Even when I taught on-campus I never lectured. I questioned a great deal, and provided online notes so that students could listen and respond rather than try to get down everything I said.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How are you feeling today?


Hi Marc. I'm feeling well thanks, however, I now have an ankle brace to help immobilize my ankle and let it heal for awhile. No kicking by me for the next week or so. 


How are you doing these days?


----------



## SINC

Gee Kim, again? Seems you suffer too many injuries. Hope it heals soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Marc. I'm feeling well thanks, however, I now have an ankle brace to help immobilize my ankle and let it heal for awhile. No kicking by me for the next week or so.
> 
> 
> How are you doing these days?


Sorry to hear this, Kim. Hopefully, your ankle shall heal soon.

I am fine. Going to present a paper in Halifax next weekend, so Deborah and I are going to take a short weekend trip to Lunenburg to check out our new home. Then, she will fly back here as I present the paper at the conference in Halifax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watched the Yankees beat Baltimore .............. and move one step closer to a rematch of the 1962 World Series between the Yank and the Giants. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

1962 World Series Game 7: Yankees @ Giants - YouTube :--(

The famous Peanuts strip about the end of the 1962 World Series. This was the only time Schulz ever referred to a real life current event in Peanuts.

Revenge is a dish wich is best served cold on Klingon - Sheldon vs. Will Wheaton - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee first today to let everyone sleep in a bit more.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A sunny afternoon at 13° should be perfect weather for the Riders/Esks game in Edmonton this afternoon. SAP is ready to go with a dare devil dog, a military tattoo video and does getting scared cure the hiccups?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Rain here as we have another hurricane headed our way, which should make landfall over St.John's on Wednesday.  Here we go again.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Busy morning for us -- first to dim sum (yum!), and then to a couple of car dealerships to check out cars (ugh!!). Heavy rain showers all the while. Nice to be back home, and able to relax!!
Daughter's friend gave her a third-full bottle of Grey Goose, which she passed on to us. Is it time for a drink yet?
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. I guess that just about any time is a good time for a drink somewhere in the world.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang. 


SINC said:


> Gee Kim, again? Seems you suffer too many injuries. Hope it heals soon.





Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Kim. Hopefully, your ankle shall heal soon.
> 
> I am fine. Going to present a paper in Halifax next weekend, so Deborah and I are going to take a short weekend trip to Lunenburg to check out our new home. Then, she will fly back here as I present the paper at the conference in Halifax.


Some would say she who wears boxing gloves all the time is just looking for a fight. So far, my main opponent has been myself and I’ll keep getting up until I’m KOed. 

Thanks for the well wishes. I think it'll only be a week or so, and I'll be back to full fighting form. 

Marc- Is your new home vacant or occupied at the moment? 



johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. Busy morning for us -- first to dim sum (yum!), and then to a couple of car dealerships to check out cars (ugh!!). Heavy rain showers all the while. Nice to be back home, and able to relax!!
> Daughter's friend gave her a third-full bottle of Grey Goose, which she passed on to us. Is it time for a drink yet?
> Cheers!


Good luck car hunting John. Take a big gun. 

I like a Grey Goose Crantini...ever tried one?


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang.
> 
> Good luck car hunting John. Take a big gun.
> I like a Grey Goose Crantini...ever tried one?


Thanks .... it's the daughter looking for the new car - she wants to 'downsize' a little, from her present mid-sized wagon, to a compact sedan. We went with her for some support. It didn't go too bad, I had done a lot of internet research for her, which helped a lot with the two dealers we went to. Now she can sit back this eve and think about it all.

No ... haven't tried that Grey Goose drink ... have never even tried Grey Goose before!!  I'll give it a search.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some would say she who wears boxing gloves all the time is just looking for a fight. So far, my main opponent has been myself and I’ll keep getting up until I’m KOed.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes. I think it'll only be a week or so, and I'll be back to full fighting form.
> 
> Marc- Is your new home vacant or occupied at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck car hunting John. Take a big gun.
> 
> I like a Grey Goose Crantini...ever tried one?


Evening, Kim. Hang in there ................. to the victor go the spoils.

Our home in Lunengburg is being rented by the previous owners until they find a place of their own and then do some renos on that home. So, they are renting our home until June 1st, 2013. That is when Deborah intends to retire from full-time work. She will go to Lunenburg to oversee the renos she wants done to the home and take a doxie with her to show in Nova Scotia. I shall stay here with the other doxies and teach. Not sure what we shall do over the winter of 2013-14.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine Sunday Brunch waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Sad to say my Riders lost yesterday, but c'est la vie. If you think you have seen a loooong golf putt, think again. Our video today of Mark Phelps at St. Andrews this year takes a long putt to another level. Check it out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I was just watching and rewatching that clip about the golf putt. Amazing.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Dark and wet morning here. We walked to a local BIoMed Lab early -- walked in just before 8am, no wait time, and out in a few minutes -- it's sure not this way on weekday mornings, the wait times can be very considerable. Having a tea and a sit, then will head out into the wet again after 10am, have a little food shopping to do (need some fresh veggies and fruit).
Hope the day treats you all well.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Dark and wet morning here. We walked to a local BIoMed Lab early -- walked in just before 8am, no wait time, and out in a few minutes -- it's sure not this way on weekday mornings, the wait times can be very considerable. Having a tea and a sit, then will head out into the wet again after 10am, have a little food shopping to do (need some fresh veggies and fruit).
> Hope the day treats you all well.
> Cheers!


John, good to be able to go in to that sort of lab on a weekend. No such thing here.

I can't believe it, but I am going to have to mow my lawn once again. It's only about 10C but the rain overnight and the sun during the day is keeping everything growing. Deborah still has lots of colorful flowers that are still blooming in our front garden.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, good to be able to go in to that sort of lab on a weekend. No such thing here.
> 
> I can't believe it, but I am going to have to mow my lawn once again. It's only about 10C but the rain overnight and the sun during the day is keeping everything growing. Deborah still has lots of colorful flowers that are still blooming in our front garden.


Yes, it's great, and started only a few weeks ago, but there's only a select few labs that are open on weekends, and they're only open for about 5 hours each of Sat and Sun - we're fortunate to be within walking distance of one. I had to go for a 'kit' to bring back home, but Jean had to go for her regular blood work. The latter used to be done every week, then every other week, now, as long as she's feeling 'ok', she goes every third week. She's being doing this for a good many years, so is well-used to the routine, and all.

We're having real downpours here, so no lawn cutting and like for anyone!! But with the rain and the strong wind, there will lots of leaves & twigs to deal with once the rain lets up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Even better that the lab is within walking distance of your home. This is the one thing that concerns me about our move to Lunenburg, NS ......... that is, leaving all of my specialists behind. We shall see.

I thought that you folks could use that rain?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Even better that the lab is within walking distance of your home. This is the one thing that concerns me about our move to Lunenburg, NS ......... that is, leaving all of my specialists behind. We shall see.
> 
> I thought that you folks could use that rain?


Yes, we can .... but when I was out last (just a few minutes ago), I thought I saw an old guy building a boat - it looked a lot like an ark to me!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes, we can .... but when I was out last (just a few minutes ago), I thought I saw an old guy building a boat - it looked a lot like an ark to me!!!


Rain you should not worry about .............. it's the earthquakes that will do you folks in. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all: Just doing some reading and having a glass of wine.....or three....mourning the loss. Don are out of it, I know there are 3 games left but I've forgotten the intra-conference play. I think Toronto is in ( especially if they win one more game ) due to the intra-conference......right or wrong on this?

We also have rain here today. Tonight is a big night in our house, my wife loves the BBC/PBS series Call the Midwife, so the tv is reserved for that, guess I'll see the game on highlight reels .... so much for one antenna.....


----------



## SINC

Rp, BC and Calgary have clenched a playoff spot in the west, so it comes down to either SK or Esks for that third spot. Sask plays Montreal, Toronto and BC while the Esks play Calgary, BC and Montreal so it is still anyone's guess as they both face tough opponents. Not a single team in the east has yet to clench a playoff spot.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Rp, BC and Calgary have clenched a playoff spot in the west, so it comes down to either SK or Esks for that third spot. Sask plays Montreal, Toronto and BC while the Esks play Calgary, BC and Montreal so it is still anyone's guess as they both face tough opponents. Not a single team in the east has yet to clench a playoff spot.


So this was a very big loss as the Roughies lost to the Eskkies. As for Toronto, I think they might be okay as they beat the Tabbies.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Not to change the sport, but I just watched the Yankees lose their second game at home in the ALCS. Talk about weak hitting and digging yourself into a deep hole. Well, let's hope the SF Giants will continue their winning ways. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> So this was a very big loss as the Roughies lost to the Eskkies. As for Toronto, I think they might be okay as they beat the Tabbies.......


It was indeed, but now, since they play two of the same teams in the final three games, whoever can best those teams will win. No more Riders/Esks contests to mess that up. The Riders are either hot or cold as Darian goes, but the Esks either come to play, or play dead. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just told me that Rudy will be flying to St.John's from Edmonton on Oct.30th. Not sure how he is getting there, but let's hope for clear weather in Edmonton, TO and St.John's the day before Halloween. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Not to change the sport, but I just watched the Yankees lose their second game at home in the ALCS. Talk about weak hitting and digging yourself into a deep hole. Well, let's hope the SF Giants will continue their winning ways. We shall see.


If the Yanks loose, I want a urine sample from all the players. While I live close to Tiger Town, they were in a very weak division. I'm sure the loss of Jetter will hurt, as evidenced today. As for the Giants, they look good to me, not sure who will take the AL, but the Giants look good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> If the Yanks loose, I want a urine sample from all the players. While I live close to Tiger Town, they were in a very weak division. I'm sure the loss of Jetter will hurt, as evidenced today. As for the Giants, they look good to me, not sure who will take the AL, but the Giants look good.


We shall see, Rp. Giants are down 2-0 already. Let us pray ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I will join you in cheering on the Giants Marc, but if the Tigers win the ALCS, I will have to switch allegiances


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will join you in cheering on the Giants Marc, but if the Tigers win the ALCS, I will have to switch allegiances


Well, the Tigers won game #2 in NYC ................ and the Giants lost their first game in SF.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine breakfast and coffee ready for you when you rise to face this new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I thought for a while there that the giants might just come back, but had to go to bed and missed the end of the game after the 7th inning stretch. 

I've had some kind of bug the past few days now that is making things miserable. Nothing specific that I can put my finger on, just an overall 'not feeling well' kind of thing. Aches, pains, diarrhoea and constant but mild nausea along with a dull kind of headache. Nothing tastes right either. Makes getting SAP done an ordeal and this morning took far longer than normal. I hope it passes soon, as I am tired of the whole thing.

Today on SAP a video of a throat singer not to be missed as he appears on the David Letterman show. What weird sounds come outta this guy, but he does get the audience clapping to his beat. A woman has trouble with a parking lot gate and a yarn about a pharmacists advice.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I thought for a while there that the giants might just come back, but had to go to bed and missed the end of the game after the 7th inning stretch.
> 
> I've had some kind of bug the past few days now that is making things miserable. Nothing specific that I can put my finger on, just an overall 'not feeling well' kind of thing. Aches, pains, diarrhoea and constant but mild nausea along with a dull kind of headache. Nothing tastes right either. Makes getting SAP done an ordeal and this morning took far longer than normal. I hope it passes soon, as I am tired of the whole thing.
> 
> Today on SAP a video of a throat singer not to be missed as he appears on the David Letterman show. What weird sounds come outta this guy, but he does get the audience clapping to his beat. A woman has trouble with a parking lot gate and a yarn about a pharmacists advice.


Yes, the Giants rallied but some good fielding on the part of the Cards denied them to really cash in. Such is Life.

Sorry to hear you are under the weather. What does Anne say you should do?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don et al. Marc one game doth not a series make, the Giants will have to be careful if they get down by two though. Have been getting back to my reading .... am pounding through some of Dewey's stuff. 

Don, sorry to hear you are under the weather. There seems to be a virus going around here that sounds like your condition .... Tovah had it for two weeks, not fun.

Have a few resumes in the hands of people who seem keen, it will be only on a supply basis, but if selected can be interesting. I had a friend who supply taught as his career, he very much enjoyed it.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear you are under the weather. What does Anne say you should do?


Ann told me to get off my butt and go do something and I would feel better.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann told me to get off my butt and go do something and I would feel better.


Well, Ann knows best ............... which is why I told you to ask Anne ............ the Happy Doctor ............... who would say "Tell your wife to pamper you and help you get better." 

Seriously, hope you are feeling better. Actually, the symptoms seemed mixed. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don et al. Marc one game doth not a series make, the Giants will have to be careful if they get down by two though. Have been getting back to my reading .... am pounding through some of Dewey's stuff.
> 
> Don, sorry to hear you are under the weather. There seems to be a virus going around here that sounds like your condition .... Tovah had it for two weeks, not fun.
> 
> Have a few resumes in the hands of people who seem keen, it will be only on a supply basis, but if selected can be interesting. I had a friend who supply taught as his career, he very much enjoyed it.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, it is only the first game, but it was at home. We shall see.

Yes, reading Dewey always helps to calm one's nerves.

Good luck with the resumes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Received a PM from Garett and he said he was trying to remove his footprint online. He wished his friends here in The Shang well. I shall miss him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have not heard anything lately from Caman, despite PMs and a couple of Skype calls. No luck. Anyone hear from him?


----------



## SINC

I too heard from Garett and am sorry to see him go. Like you, I have heard nothing from Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too heard from Garett and am sorry to see him go. Like you, I have heard nothing from Caman.


Yes, I figured he might email you as well, in that he said he was going to contact those he liked, especially his Shang friends. C'est la vie.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 



SINC said:


> Ann told me to get off my butt and go do something and I would feel better.


Snort. That's a nurse for ya. If your head has not become detached, then just "walk it off". 

I heard from Garett, but not Caman. 

I wish them both well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How is your injury??? Waiting to see if you are on TSN's Kick Boxing Championship.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Miserable day! 9.5°C at the moment, drizzle rain & stiff wind. All my tools cold and wet.

Forced in by the rain, at this rate will never get my outside chores done.

Oh Well, 500 years from now no-one will know the difference!

I'll put on the coffee machine and have an early coffee & cookies

Anyone for a cup? (Tim's fine grind - perc at home)


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Miserable day! 9.5°C at the moment, drizzle rain & stiff wind. All my tools cold and wet.
> 
> Forced in by the rain, at this rate will never get my outside chores done.
> 
> Oh Well, 500 years from now no-one will know the difference!
> 
> I'll put on the coffee machine and have an early coffee & cookies
> 
> Anyone for a cup? (Tim's fine grind - perc at home)


Sorry to hear about the rain, Bill.

Still, a cup of coffee at 4PM will be a fine replacement for today's 4PM High Tea. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Having difficulty using the computer at this time -- eyes are still quite fully-dilated from my morning's app't at the the eye doc's place (had photos taken). Right on schedule, when I came out of the office, the clouds parted and I was faced with bright sunshine for the bus and Skytrain rides home!! Still quite blinded by the light, but it's starting to improve. 
Jean's just finished preparing a platter of perogies for tonight's dinner - said she thought I could use a break from the kitchen today -- nice of her!! And her perogies are some good too!! 
Cheers!!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How is your injury??? Waiting to see if you are on TSN's Kick Boxing Championship.


Hah! No kicking for me for another couple of weeks. But, I can still punch, thanks. 

I will be watching my Trainer compete in a Muay Thai match in November. I've been challenged to compete, but I'm not ready for that yet, or maybe, ever. 

John: I love homemade perogies. Do you eat them panfried with sliced green onions, bacon bits and sour cream? I do. Oh, I really do.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> John: I love homemade perogies. Do you eat them panfried with sliced green onions, bacon bits and sour cream? I do. Oh, I really do.


I had no idea she was going to this today or I would have had a few options available to her for the mixture -- so she used what we had on-hand -- these ones are potato, (old) cheddar cheese, and onion. 

We prefer them just boiled, and then topped with sour cream, and etc. If she hadn't added the onion to the mixture, I would have run out for some green onions - I do like them with the sour cream.

Now what to have with them? Looks like it will be some ham, and fresh fruit salad or baked apples. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. Having difficulty using the computer at this time -- eyes are still quite fully-dilated from my morning's app't at the the eye doc's place (had photos taken). Right on schedule, when I came out of the office, the clouds parted and I was faced with bright sunshine for the bus and Skytrain rides home!! Still quite blinded by the light, but it's starting to improve.
> Jean's just finished preparing a platter of perogies for tonight's dinner - said she thought I could use a break from the kitchen today -- nice of her!! And her perogies are some good too!!
> Cheers!!


I know the sort of test you went through, John. I walk home in a daze. Luckily, the doctor's office is just across the street from Churchill Park and I live on the other side of the park. So, I just wander home in a blur .............. greeted at the door by various blobs of fur that sound like doxies.

I love perogies. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah! No kicking for me for another couple of weeks. But, I can still punch, thanks.
> 
> I will be watching my Trainer compete in a Muay Thai match in November. I've been challenged to compete, but I'm not ready for that yet, or maybe, ever.
> 
> John: I love homemade perogies. Do you eat them panfried with sliced green onions, bacon bits and sour cream? I do. Oh, I really do.


Well, we shall wait for your match on TSN, Kim. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I had no idea she was going to this today or I would have had a few options available to her for the mixture -- so she used what we had on-hand -- these ones are potato, (old) cheddar cheese, and onion.
> 
> We prefer them just boiled, and then topped with sour cream, and etc. If she hadn't added the onion to the mixture, I would have run out for some green onions - I do like them with the sour cream.
> 
> Now what to have with them? Looks like it will be some ham, and fresh fruit salad or baked apples.
> 
> Cheers!


I think I am coming over to your house, John. Deborah made a great pork tenderloin yesterday, with her homemade topping that uses onions, apples and her special sauce. The perogies would go great with this. Why don't we meet half-way ............. say in Winnipeg or Thunder Bay????


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I think I am coming over to your house, John. Deborah made a great pork tenderloin yesterday, with her homemade topping that uses onions, apples and her special sauce. The perogies would go great with this. Why don't we meet half-way ............. say in Winnipeg or Thunder Bay????


Sounds like a great idea!! Yum ... love pork tenderloin, and the sound of Deborah's 'topping'. I'm usually quite useless with sauces and the like - I only play a little, have never really learned how to make appropriate sauces, gravies, and the like. Could use some of Deborah's help in this!! 

Jean was AB born (Drumheller), and her Mother was Ukrainian, and 'homemade' stuff, just about everything, was the order of the day back then. So perogies, cabbage rolls, stuffed peppers, and the like were common items on the menu. 

I can make apple sauce!! Big deal, eh!!  And currently have a large pot on the go. I love to add other fruits to it (when cold) before serving - like bananas, oranges, and the like. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like a great idea!! Yum ... love pork tenderloin, and the sound of Deborah's 'topping'. I'm usually quite useless with sauces and the like - I only play a little, have never really learned how to make appropriate sauces, gravies, and the like. Could use some of Deborah's help in this!!
> 
> Jean was AB born (Drumheller), and her Mother was Ukrainian, and 'homemade' stuff, just about everything, was the order of the day back then. So perogies, cabbage rolls, stuffed peppers, and the like were common items on the menu.
> 
> I can make apple sauce!! Big deal, eh!!  And currently have a large pot on the go. I love to add other fruits to it (when cold) before serving - like bananas, oranges, and the like.
> 
> Cheers!


I'm on my way, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone *wave* just finished teaching for the night. Hope that you are all having a great day


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> I can make apple sauce!! Big deal, eh!!  And currently have a large pot on the go. I love to add other fruits to it (when cold) before serving - like bananas, oranges, and the like.
> 
> Cheers!


Don't know how others feel, but we have tired home made apple sauce a dozen times or more. Frankly it never compares to a can of apple sauce, (any brand) bought at the store and opened with the can opener. Maybe it is just me, but give homemade a big fat fail nine times out of ten.


----------



## javaqueen

Don that is a shame that you haven't tried mine...........I can't eat any apple sauce from a can due to the preservatives that they put in it, so I add a lot of flavour to mine


----------



## SINC

Oh Kim, believe me the wife and daughter try, but sadly for me at least, nothing beats the sweetness and texture of apple sauce right out of the can.

Same goes for home made cranberry sauce. It sucks. Give me a can any day.


----------



## groovetube

I just typed out a post, something about merciful end to the day, flu, sick wife, brother in law massive heart attack and open heart surgery, and looking MLS to see houses on islands in BC to escape. Poof, internet goes out and it's gone.

Probably just as well. Tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Oh Kim, believe me the wife and daughter try, but sadly for me at least, nothing beats the sweetness and texture of apple sauce right out of the can.
> 
> Same goes for home made cranberry sauce. It sucks. Give me a can any day.


You enjoy your cans and I will eat my homemade freshly made apple sauce and cranberry sauce. I also make a really nice coulis (any flavour that you want )


----------



## javaqueen

groovetube said:


> I just typed out a post, something about merciful end to the day, flu, sick wife, brother in law massive heart attack and open heart surgery, and looking MLS to see houses on islands in BC to escape. Poof, internet goes out and it's gone.
> 
> Probably just as well. Tomorrow is a better day.


sorry that you lost your internet but so glad that you are here 
thinking about you and your family and the issues that you are facing


----------



## groovetube

thx.

been a lot of heart attacks and issues lately with people around, often people my age. what a scary thing.


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> I just typed out a post, something about merciful end to the day, flu, sick wife, brother in law massive heart attack and open heart surgery, and looking MLS to see houses on islands in BC to escape. Poof, internet goes out and it's gone.
> 
> Probably just as well. Tomorrow is a better day.


Makes my day look rather tame. Mainly an issue with contractors for the province not putting our little bit of the world back together in a reasonably orderly fashion.

Hope tomorrow is a little better and that your brother-in-law recovers. FWIW Mom had fifteen good years after her heart attack.


----------



## eMacMan

Anyone driving the Crowsnest Highway from Coleman over to Fernie is in for a treat. At least for the next week or two. The Larch trees are putting on quite a show. Much bigger area than Highwood Pass and easier to get to than Larch Valley above Moraine lake.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I just typed out a post, something about merciful end to the day, flu, sick wife, brother in law massive heart attack and open heart surgery, and looking MLS to see houses on islands in BC to escape. Poof, internet goes out and it's gone.
> 
> Probably just as well. Tomorrow is a better day.


Sorry to hear all this health news, Tim. Good luck with your search for a home. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall wait a bit and then prepare something nice. First, however, comes coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome. A dull and rainy day here this morning. SAP is done with pics of ducks, kite flying set to classical music and a smile or two.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, coffee is most welcome on this cold and slightly overcast morning, but it does look like we might see the sun sometime today?


----------



## johnp

Morning all. A coffee sounds great - thanks Marc. Too dark to see what the morning looks like, but believe we'll have some clearing after the overnight rain and wind. A walk to the barber this morning, about time to get "cleaned up". Now to enjoy that coffee!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome. A dull and rainy day here this morning. SAP is done with pics of ducks, kite flying set to classical music and a smile or two.





javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, coffee is most welcome on this cold and slightly overcast morning, but it does look like we might see the sun sometime today?





johnp said:


> Morning all. A coffee sounds great - thanks Marc. Too dark to see what the morning looks like, but believe we'll have some clearing after the overnight rain and wind. A walk to the barber this morning, about time to get "cleaned up". Now to enjoy that coffee!


Morning, Don, Kim and John. Just making a fresh pot of coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear all this health news, Tim. Good luck with your search for a home. Paix, mon ami.


with all the heart attacks, people in surgery etc etc it makes me wonder how I survive everyday without some disaster occurring.

Our search is half serious. I'm still quite entrenched in my downtown lifestyle, and music. But I have a few friends who live in places where they get up and go for a walk out in -their- forest, with the dogs, and some days, it makes me wonder why I live in this smokestack. Seeing what tese places cost next to what ours does sometimes makes you think more than twice.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, DOn, John, Kim, Tim et al.

Tim you bring up a good point about where one chooses to live. Many people ask why we moved to Windsor from Bowmanville, and yes we did loose some things, but I really like the area. It has great eateries, entertainment, and weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> with all the heart attacks, people in surgery etc etc it makes me wonder how I survive everyday without some disaster occurring.
> 
> Our search is half serious. I'm still quite entrenched in my downtown lifestyle, and music. But I have a few friends who live in places where they get up and go for a walk out in -their- forest, with the dogs, and some days, it makes me wonder why I live in this smokestack. Seeing what tese places cost next to what ours does sometimes makes you think more than twice.


I hear you, Tim. This is why we are moving to Lunenburg. St.John's is becoming increasingly crowded with lots of traffic, so when I retire in a couple of years, that is where we are moving.

Good luck with your search, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, DOn, John, Kim, Tim et al.
> 
> Tim you bring up a good point about where one chooses to live. Many people ask why we moved to Windsor from Bowmanville, and yes we did loose some things, but I really like the area. It has great eateries, entertainment, and weather.


Afternoon, Rp. You also have Detroit just north of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 21C with some sun and a balmy breeze as we approach 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If we always do what we've always done, we will get what we've always got."

-Adam Urbanski


----------



## Dr.G.

With 20C temps here, I am going to suggest a last G&T outside for the season. Anyone care to join me for 4PM High G&T?


----------



## Rps

Do you serve by the litre or gallon?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> With 20C temps here, I am going to suggest a last G&T outside for the season. Anyone care to join me for 4PM High G&T?


It's not 20C here, but after a good part of two days of "hurry to wait time", I could/would definitely enjoy a G&T about now, or when you're serving Marc!! Thanks for the offer.

Rp ... want to share a bucket?!!


----------



## Rps

Sure John, let's just hook up a fire hose and drain the thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Do you serve by the litre or gallon?


By the glass, kind sir. We run a respectable establishment here at The Cafe Chez Marc and The Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's not 20C here, but after a good part of two days of "hurry to wait time", I could/would definitely enjoy a G&T about now, or when you're serving Marc!! Thanks for the offer.
> 
> Rp ... want to share a bucket?!!


We serve our drinks in respectable glasses, the size any gentleman or lady might approve of in fine company.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sure John, let's just hook up a fire hose and drain the thing.


Are you two making your own bathtub gin???? Prohibition is over, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Are you two making your own bathtub gin???? Prohibition is over, mes amis.


No swimming pool ....Olympic sized.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No swimming pool ....Olympic sized.


Bathtub Gin is also a gin brand produced by Master of Malt, in the U.K.


----------



## johnp

Just came in from an out on the balcony 'break time', where we finished off the last of the Grey Goose (received from the daughter last weekend). It was a much-appreciated nice treat. But being "half Swedish", I think when buying vodka, I'll stay with Absolut.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Just came in from an out on the balcony 'break time', where we finished off the last of the Grey Goose (received from the daughter last weekend). It was a much-appreciated nice treat. But being "half Swedish", I think when buying vodka, I'll stay with Absolut.


Have you tried the Iceberg Vodka brewed right here?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Have you tried the Iceberg Vodka brewed right here?


I haven't Marc. I've never really been into vodka. I can recall the number of different vodka purchases I've made, and vodkas tried, with the fingers on one hand.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I haven't Marc. I've never really been into vodka. I can recall the number of different vodka purchases I've made, and vodkas tried, with the fingers on one hand.


Same here, but if I did start to drink Vodka, I would drink the local Iceberg Vodka.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> I haven't Marc. I've never really been into vodka. I can recall the number of different vodka purchases I've made, and vodkas tried, with the fingers on one hand.





Dr.G. said:


> Same here, but if I did start to drink Vodka, I would drink the local Iceberg Vodka.


Good heavens my good men, you mean to tell me you do not appreciate a great Caesar? For shame. It's one of the best drinks on the planet and I just happen to have developed the best recipe ever for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good heavens my good men, you mean to tell me you do not appreciate a great Caesar? For shame. It's one of the best drinks on the planet and I just happen to have developed the best recipe ever for it.


If your Great Caesar involves the use of Mott's Clamato juice, count me out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night because I want to watch the presidential debate. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> If your Great Caesar involves the use of Mott's Clamato juice, count me out.


Why would that be? It is only a part of the mix?


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone - finally resting after teaching


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Why would that be? It is only a part of the mix?


I don't like Mott's Clamato juice .......... vodka yes, Mott's Clamato juice no.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone - finally resting after teaching


Morning, Kim .................... I am now finally teaching after resting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A balmy 18C outside with just a light rain. Still, it's a bit early for breakfast, so I shall start the coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you just may get to see your Detroit Tigers in the World Series yet. They took yet another game from the Yankees last night. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

What does a 55-year-old, $94,000 whisky taste like? - The Globe and Mail

Don, a possible SAP item? Or, just take a sip for your own health.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. The crud lingers on for me. Granddaughter Shiloh has now had it for three days. Poor little thing can't keep anything down. Ann called to have me bring her a change of clothes as she has been taking care of her daily while Mom and Dad are at work and Shiloh kinda ruined the clothes she had on. It was all I could do to make the 12 km round trip to drop them off. Sleep eludes me and that is the worst part. No more than a couple hours at any one time. I have to get my flu shot for this season, but it appears I am too late this year.

OK, enough whining. SAP is up with our video on Chinese Bluegrass (who knew?) a nifty bench, that folds out to make a, well, take a peek and airline food. Did you know your taste buds are different at 30,000 feet?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. The crud lingers on for me. Granddaughter Shiloh has now had it for three days. Poor little thing can't keep anything down. Ann called to have me bring her a change of clothes as she has been taking care of her daily while Mom and Dad are at work and Shiloh kinda ruined the clothes she had on. It was all I could do to make the 12 km round trip to drop them off. Sleep eludes me and that is the worst part. No more than a couple hours at any one time. I have to get my flu shot for this season, but it appears I am too late this year.
> 
> OK, enough whining. SAP is up with our video on Chinese Bluegrass (who knew?) a nifty bench, that folds out to make a, well, take a peek and airline food. Did you know your taste buds are different at 30,000 feet?


Really sorry to hear this, Don. You are a tough guy, but little Shiloh is in need, which is more of a reason to praise you and Ann for stepping up in a child's time of need. :clap::clap::clap:

Is it flu season there already?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Really sorry to hear this, Don. You are a tough guy, but little Shiloh is in need, which is more of a reason to praise you and Ann for stepping up in a child's time of need. :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Is it flu season there already?


Yes, it sure is Marc. Shiloh's paediatrician told her Mom not to bother bringing her in, that it was the flu and it was widespread. It must be what I have too as everyone who has emailed me re SAP complains of the same symptoms. Every bone in my body aches this morning and I am exhausted. Once I get done my work, in about an hour or so, I will try to get some more sleep. Best I try to have a bit to eat first too, if I can. Add to that my eye infection and it makes life miserable. It is now a month since the eye doctor told me she could get me to a specialist and eight full months since my GP told me the same thing, but still no appointment.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Well it's a red letter day here in WIndsor ..... at 9:05 am I finally finished my annotations ....... now the fun begins.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,

A bit of an issue with SAP this AM. It dumped a whack of .php files onto my desktop. Most were called "like.php" but one each of "activity.php" and "comments.php"

Seemed to start when I clicked on the video.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Don - Sorry to hear that you and your grand daughter have been plagued by the flu. I hope you both get better soon. My granddaughter has been in and out of the hospital lately with ear infections and bad reactions to penicillin. She is having ear tubes installed on Friday as a last resort. 

Rp- Congratulations. Another milestone reached. Woot!


Bob - Well you know Don, "always giving".....


----------



## Rps

Morning Kim, how are things in the West today?


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> A bit of an issue with SAP this AM. It dumped a whack of .php files onto my desktop. Most were called "like.php" but one each of "activity.php" and "comments.php"
> 
> Seemed to start when I clicked on the video.


Geez Bob, I dunno what to say. The video plays normally on my machine without issue. Anyone else get this? No complaints from anyone else yet either. Hmmm.

Have you tried to view it again?


----------



## eMacMan

Kim: :clap::lmao::clap::lmao:

Don: Maybe it's just as well you missed the vaccine this year.



> A “perplexing” Canadian study linking the H1N1 virus to seasonal-flu shots is throwing the nation’s influenza plans into disarray and straining public faith in the government agencies responsible for protecting Canada’s health.
> 
> 
> Distributed for peer review last week, the study confounded infectious-disease experts in suggesting that *people vaccinated against seasonal flu are twice as likely to catch swine flu.*
> 
> With the paper under review, its lead researchers must stay mum until it’s published. So far, the study’s impact is confined to Canada. Researchers in the United States, Britain and Australia have not reported the same phenomenon.
> 
> 
> Met with intense early skepticism both in Canada and abroad, the paper has since persuaded several provincial health agencies to announce hasty suspensions of seasonal-flu vaccinations, long-held fixtures of public health planning.
> 
> 
> “It has confused things very badly,” said Dr. Ethan Rubinstein, head of adult infectious diseases at the University of Manitoba. “Until last week, there had always been much encouragement to get the seasonal-flu vaccine.”
> 
> 
> British Columbia announced yesterday that is suspending seasonal-flu shots for anyone younger than 65 years old, joining Quebec, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Ontario and Nova Scotia in halting the immunizations.


Found the link, copied from the Columbus Dispatch here.
Need more evidence about vaccines? Seasonal-flu shots halted in Canada (those vaccinated twice as likely to catch the flu!) | Libertarian


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Kim, how are things in the West today?


Busy day here for me. I'll need about 28 hours today if I don't want to sleep, or eat. 

Hi Ho Hi Ho...Off I go. 

Have fun with the next part of your project!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Geez Bob, I dunno what to say. The video plays normally on my machine without issue. Anyone else get this? No complaints from anyone else yet either. Hmmm.
> 
> Have you tried to view it again?


Hi Don, tried the video and it works fine on my machine.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Hi Don, tried the video and it works fine on my machine.


Sorry Don,

Tracked the problem backed to SF Gate. They were not loading correctly today so I had force quit the site. Meanwhile they seemed to have planted a nasty cookie that created the chaos, which I unfairly thought was coming from your site. 

Reset my Browser and all is well at SAP except perhaps the flu whipped web master.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Hello Sonal, how are things with you today? Thanx for the hotel tip. When do you get your new home? ..... Is this your first home ( not being a condo I mean )


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, it sure is Marc. Shiloh's paediatrician told her Mom not to bother bringing her in, that it was the flu and it was widespread. It must be what I have too as everyone who has emailed me re SAP complains of the same symptoms. Every bone in my body aches this morning and I am exhausted. Once I get done my work, in about an hour or so, I will try to get some more sleep. Best I try to have a bit to eat first too, if I can. Add to that my eye infection and it makes life miserable. It is now a month since the eye doctor told me she could get me to a specialist and eight full months since my GP told me the same thing, but still no appointment.


Wow, really sorry to hear this, Don. You having the flu and your eye problems are bad enough, but poor little Shiloh. Luckily, Ann is able to help you both. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Well it's a red letter day here in WIndsor ..... at 9:05 am I finally finished my annotations ....... now the fun begins.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Bring on the fatted calf ...................... or a doxie ............ depending upon what sort of meat you like.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Busy day here for me. I'll need about 28 hours today if I don't want to sleep, or eat.
> 
> Hi Ho Hi Ho...Off I go.
> 
> Have fun with the next part of your project!


Afternoon, Kim. Do take a moment to stop and smell the roses. While these aren't roses ............ and have no scent ................ at least you may take a moment to enjoy the sight and relax. Paix, mon amie.

As I said, Deborah's flowers are still blooming in this warm weather. Currently 18C and sunny.

Don, use these pics if you need some filler for SAP. They were taken yesterday in 19C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


AFternoon, Sonal. How are you today? House hunting finalized???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> AFternoon, Sonal. How are you today? House hunting finalized???


Yes, and we're on to packing. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Yes, and we're on to packing. XX)


Good luck, Sonal. I am having nightmares about packing and we are not even going for another year or so.


----------



## SINC

Marc, check your sympatico email.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, check your sympatico email.


I have not used that email address in years. Send it to [email protected]


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. Into a ton of this & that this morning .. lots of little stuff, but sure time consuming. Pleased to be seated, and able to relax. Looking forward to getting away from it all soon - we're not going far, just to downtown Vancouver - but for us, it will be a mini-trp & stay away from the norm, with a night at the opera (La Boheme) on the menu. And a chance to 'play' in an Apple store too - always fun!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Sounds like a fine trip, and I hope you enjoy La Boheme. It is a fine opera. Care for some tea ................ of something stronger?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Sounds like a fine trip, and I hope you enjoy La Boheme. It is a fine opera. Care for some tea ................ of something stronger?


Thanks Marc. We miss not heading down to Puerto Vallarta this fall, so this Vancouver stay will help us forget. Plus, we so seldom do downtown, it's always a bit like visiting a new place for us. And it provides lots to see and do. We're very much looking forward to La Boheme -- it was the first opera I ever listened to, and Puccini is such a master at making the hair rise on your arms, and the tears come to your eyes!!

Is this weekend when you head to the conference in Halifax? 

A nice cup of tea at this time sounds just perfect Marc - thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. We miss not heading down to Puerto Vallarta this fall, so this Vancouver stay will help us forget. Plus, we so seldom do downtown, it's always a bit like visiting a new place for us. And it provides lots to see and do. We're very much looking forward to La Boheme -- it was the first opera I ever listened to, and Puccini is such a master at making the hair rise on your arms, and the tears come to your eyes!!
> 
> Is this weekend when you head to the conference in Halifax?
> 
> A nice cup of tea at this time sounds just perfect Marc - thanks!


Well, enjoy, John.

Yes, Deborah and I go to Halifax on Friday morning, rent a car and drive to Lunenburg. We will stay overnight there and leave for Halifax sometime on Sat. evening. She will stay with me in Halifax on Sat., and then leave for St.John's on Sunday morning. I will stay for the conference which starts on Sunday afternoon until Tuesday evening when I return to St.John's. Luckily, we have a fine person who will live here and watch over the four doxies.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Sonal. I am having nightmares about packing and we are not even going for another year or so.


I have to get (mostly) moved out by next week so that I can redo my floors are repaint.

I'm living the nightmare. (I hate packing and moving.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I have to get (mostly) moved out by next week so that I can redo my floors are repaint.
> 
> I'm living the nightmare. (I hate packing and moving.)


Well, we have much more than you and Gordon, I would predict. As well, we have the doxies to consider. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> I have to get (mostly) moved out by next week so that I can redo my floors are repaint.
> 
> I'm living the nightmare. (I hate packing and moving.)


I can relate to the "nightmare" of moving. My 'largest' move was from Corner Brook, NL, to Moncton, NB. From a 3-bedroom house, to a small-sized, 2-bedroom apartment. What a squeeze that turned out to be!! Moncton to Burnaby, BC, upon retirement, was a breeze -- I sold or gave away most everything, to save on weight and downsize, and then re-purchased here.

Hang in there ... good luck!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I can relate to the "nightmare" of moving. My 'largest' move was from Corner Brook, NL, to Moncton, NB. From a 3-bedroom house, to a small-sized, 2-bedroom apartment. What a squeeze that turned out to be!! Moncton to Burnaby, BC, upon retirement, was a breeze -- I sold or gave away most everything, to save on weight and downsize, and then re-purchased here.
> 
> Hang in there ... good luck!!


We are actually moving into a larger home because it has a fully finished attic that is great for storage. Still, I am leaving much of the heavy items here, such as my snow blower. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we have much more than you and Gordon, I would predict. As well, we have the doxies to consider. We shall see.


That's probably true. Gordan's condo is on the market as well, however, he doesn't have to renovate or repaint so he can continue to live there, though for this week he's living at my place. The cats and I are moving in with my parents for the month or so. 



johnp said:


> I can relate to the "nightmare" of moving. My 'largest' move was from Corner Brook, NL, to Moncton, NB. From a 3-bedroom house, to a small-sized, 2-bedroom apartment. What a squeeze that turned out to be!! Moncton to Burnaby, BC, upon retirement, was a breeze -- I sold or gave away most everything, to save on weight and downsize, and then re-purchased here.
> 
> Hang in there ... good luck!!


Well, for the next month or so I'm moving to a storage locker. After that, we're together in a larger house. It will be nice to have space.


----------



## Dr.G.

The SF Giants baseball game just started, so my attention may be distracted. Let's hope for a Giants' victory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That's probably true. Gordan's condo is on the market as well, however, he doesn't have to renovate or repaint so he can continue to live there, though for this week he's living at my place. The cats and I are moving in with my parents for the month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for the next month or so I'm moving to a storage locker. After that, we're together in a larger house. It will be nice to have space.


Well, this sounds reasonable. Deborah is going to move to Lunenburg with maybe one doxie to oversee renos comes June or July. She will come back here for Christmas and most of winter (hate to leave the house empty, but that is the reality we are faced with). Comes spring, which happens there a couple of months before here, she will move back and we will seriously start to get this house ready for selling. Then, hopefully by Aug., 2014, we will have sold this house in St.John's, and then will move the rest of the stuff we have collected here over to Lunenburg. Little by little, we are starting to divest ourselves of "stuff" we don't want to keep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Sounds like a unique idea. Don, possible SAP fodder?


----------



## Dr.G.

Both baseball games are delayed!!!!! Sadly, the Giants are losing their game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Of course, as always, first comes some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, finally some sleep last night and things are much better today. SAP is a busy place this morning. Check out the picture quality of my new iPhone 5 in the local mail delivery item, a cartoon about being stranded that's sure to put a smile on your face, with friends like this, who needs enemies? And did you know that 33% of workers play hooky? Except for Marc and I, that is. Working from home makes that impossible.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, finally some sleep last night and things are much better today. SAP is a busy place this morning. Check out the picture quality of my new iPhone 5 in the local mail delivery item, a cartoon about being stranded that's sure to put a smile on your face, with friends like this, who needs enemies? And did you know that 33% of workers play hooky? Except for Marc and I, that is. Working from home makes that impossible.


Morning, Don. Glad you are feeling better. Hope that little Shiloh is doing well also. Give her a hug for me next time you see her.

Hooky???? Never heard of the word.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. How's the coffee this morning Marc - hot and black for me - thanks!! 
Enjoyed some of the humour on SAP this morning Don - gotta love those tan lines!! And the comments from the kids re: oceans and water, etc. Good to hear you're feeling much better. We're still waiting for the flu shots here - apparently, they are expected to be available first week of November, a little later than usual for around here. 
It's back to the BioMed Lab for me this morning, but thankfully, just a drop off, don't have to wait for tests, and such.
Hope the day treats everyone well.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> We're still waiting for the flu shots here - apparently, they are expected to be available first week of November, a little later than usual for around here.


John, all flu shots have been withdrawn by health officials for now. Apparently if you get the flu shot to cover H1N1, it leaves you with a 50% higher risk of getting the Swine Flu and allergic reactions are five times higher than normal, so it's been recalled by all provinces. It may be much longer than November 1 for them to manufacture a new serum and get it ready for distribution.

TECH NEWS: IT, TECHNOLOGY - Canada stops the flu vaccine


----------



## johnp

Don ... thanks for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. I get my flu shot here at Memorial. A VON nurse does it on-campus which is convenient for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> John, all flu shots have been withdrawn by health officials for now. Apparently if you get the flu shot to cover H1N1, it leaves you with a 50% higher risk of getting the Swine Flu and allergic reactions are five times higher than normal, so it's been recalled by all provinces. It may be much longer than November 1 for them to manufacture a new serum and get it ready for distribution.
> 
> TECH NEWS: IT, TECHNOLOGY - Canada stops the flu vaccine


Interesting. Best to stay away from sick folks until that time. Merci, Don.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> ...
> Hooky???? Never heard of the word.


Isn't that one of those weird pipes.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Isn't that one of those weird pipes.


Yes, it is an Irish instrument, much like the fife. 

How are you today, Bob?


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny day?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it is an Irish instrument, much like the fife.
> 
> How are you today, Bob?


Have been putting together some of Mom's short stories and photos to present to various relatives. Proving a shade more challenging than I thought it would be, but also lots of fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Have been putting together some of Mom's short stories and photos to present to various relatives. Proving a shade more challenging than I thought it would be, but also lots of fun.


Sounds very interesting, Bob. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you this fine sunny day?


The sun keeps fading in and out. As do I a little bit, with tiredness.

Is it tea time yet? I think I will pour myself a cup.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, enjoy, John.
> 
> Yes, Deborah and I go to Halifax on Friday morning, rent a car and drive to Lunenburg. We will stay overnight there and leave for Halifax sometime on Sat. evening. She will stay with me in Halifax on Sat., and then leave for St.John's on Sunday morning. I will stay for the conference which starts on Sunday afternoon until Tuesday evening when I return to St.John's. Luckily, we have a fine person who will live here and watch over the four doxies.


Hope you and Deborah have safe and hassle-free travels, and a fine stay (personally, and at the conference) Marc. Say 'hi' to Halifax for me -- have many fond memories and miss many of my days and friends there. If you get to the Public Gardens while there, you'll be very close to where I lived (on South Park).

We'll pack tomorrow, and leave for our 3-night stay downtown (in Vancouver) on Sunday. After all the med appt's and the like lately, it will be a nice change of pace (and space!!)!!

Good wishes, and cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The sun keeps fading in and out. As do I a little bit, with tiredness.
> 
> Is it tea time yet? I think I will pour myself a cup.


Well, it is almost tea time here, Sonal, so I could pour you a freshly brewed cup of Sonal Special. Enjoy.

Very sunny and 12C here so it is a bright time inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hope you and Deborah have safe and hassle-free travels, and a fine stay (personally, and at the conference) Marc. Say 'hi' to Halifax for me -- have many fond memories and miss many of my days and friends there. If you get to the Public Gardens while there, you'll be very close to where I lived (on South Park).
> 
> We'll pack tomorrow, and leave for our 3-night stay downtown (in Vancouver) on Sunday. After all the med appt's and the like lately, it will be a nice change of pace (and space!!)!!
> 
> Good wishes, and cheers!!


Thanks, John. Have fun as well in Vancouver. Bon voyage. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a possible SAP web bit?

Cosmic Crack-Up and the Moon | Science and Space | TIME.com


----------



## Dr.G.

News Sources - The Globe and Mail :clap::clap::clap::clap:

I have this here at my home and it is great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I may or may not be online for our TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. We have to be at the airport at 630AM, and there are the doxies to feed and take outside. So, someone may have to make breakfast or at least get the coffee brewing. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, looks like your Tigers might be going to the World Series. Now, if my Giants could get their act together tonight, we might have a Detroit-SF matchup. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. I may or may not be online for our TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. We have to be at the airport at 630AM, and there are the doxies to feed and take outside. So, someone may have to make breakfast or at least get the coffee brewing. We shall see.


Marc .... maybe Don or I could take care of getting an early-brew going .. sounds like you have more than enough on your plate for Friday morning.
Not to worry, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... maybe Don or I could take care of getting an early-brew going .. sounds like you have more than enough on your plate for Friday morning.
> Not to worry, eh!!


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, your Tigers won it fair and square and deserve to go to the World Series. If they face the Giants, I shall root for my team, but should they face the Card, I shall root for Detroit.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, your Tigers won it fair and square and deserve to go to the World Series. If they face the Giants, I shall root for my team, but should they face the Card, I shall root for Detroit.


That seems most fair Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That seems most fair Marc.


Well, the Giants had better start to score some runs tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. May or may not be online tomorrow morning. So, paix mes amis for tomorrow, and tomorrow and tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Wet and cold here this morning and that four letter word is in the forecast for tomorrow, time to get the shovels ready. Today on SAP, a video of a guy who can really kick a football, some team should snap him up, a zero gravity dog and an engineer who built a dream home out of an old 727 jetliner.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang.

Early start for me too today...It's going to be another 26 hour day for me. 

I've got the coffee pot on if anyone wants a cup or three.

No Snow! No Snow NO!


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don and Kim.......Kim I will definitely have a cup or three of that coffee we are in the midst of major fog this morning but no snow *thankfully*


----------



## johnp

Morning Don, Kim, and Kim. I'll join you in a cup of that coffee - thanks! Lots of rain on the menu for these parts -- the good thing, it doesn't need to be shovelled, eh!! Still too dark here to see what it's like outside at present.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## johnp

Don .. that guy kicking the football was something else!!


----------



## javaqueen

morning John, I agree that the guy can surely kick a football......when he was bouncing it like a soccer ball I was stunned


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Don .. that guy kicking the football was something else!!


Yeah, he sure is John, I can't believe some pro team hasn't offered him big bucks to play.


----------



## javaqueen

the fog has lifted and the sun is shining *yay* might have to go for a walk today and take advantage of it


----------



## johnp

Late-morning/afternoon everyone. Hope the day's being treating you all well. 

An early-morning walk for me, followed by packing, in prep for our stay in the 'big' city, and a little food shopping -- the exciting times of retirement - it works for me!! We've lucked out so far weather-wise -- no rain, and with the high humidity, it's felt rather mild. Showers on their way, but the forecast has not called for steady rain.

Found a great deal this morning on pork tenderloin ... so caught a few logs, and tucked them away in the freezer. Some 'nuggets' for dinner today for me, a fish fillet for she. Along with some leftover couscous, and a fresh fruit salad. 

Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Boy, what a slow day on ehMac. Merely a handful of posts since early morning. At any rate, settled in to watch the WPG/TOR - CFL game, WPG leading 17-14 at the moment. Later Esks BC, but tomorrow Montreal Sask in Regina ought to be a barn burner.


----------



## SINC

Great back and forth near the half. Both offensive lines doing great, defensive lines struggling on both sides. Now WPG 24 TOR 21.


----------



## talonracer

SINC! You old curmudgeonly curmudgeon. Both those games were great! Buck Pierce showing again what a warrior he is, and how about my BC Lions!!?

BTW - Doxies are evil.

TALONRACER OUT!


----------



## SINC

Hey tr, nice to see you here. Your Lions look like repeaters to me this year, but who can say for sure. Nice to see them take apart the Esks. We shall see how my Riders do against them soon. We really ought to get together for a beer again one day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, since our fearless leader is away, I shall put on the coffee and roll out the heart smart buffet for all this morning. It's the only calorie free buffet available so enjoy. Today on SAP a trick your dog can learn once it snows, some entertaining book titles and a handicapped painter in Edmonton.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, we are supposed to get rain all day so no walks outside for me..........but maybe that means that I should bake instead LOL 

thanks for the coffee Don


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Hope the day's been treating you all well. Quiet and uneventful here. Missed our usual Saturday morning dim sum ... daughter's on a course this weekend, so we'll have to wait until next Saturday - I'm sure we'll all be having dim sum"attacks" by then!! 

Off to Vancouver tomorrow, for a 3-night stay ... so some change to what is usually our norm is on the way soon. Looking forward to a little different dining, and day time stuff & such, plus attending La Boheme one evening. They say a change is as good as a rest - hope so!!


----------



## SINC

Enjoy your mini vacation John. Best to you and yours. Let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Enjoy your mini vacation John. Best to you and yours. Let us know how it all turns out.


Thanks Don. I'm taking my Air with me, so hope the WiFi's working in our room!! It'll help me pass some time in the early-am's when I'm up and the city is not!! 
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Ah, then we can expect a blow by blow account of the trip!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang.

John, hope you and yours have a very enjoyable visit to the big city! 

I'm going later to watch some fights...namely those of my Muay Thai trainer ...who is showing videos of her past bouts (both winning and losing) as a fundraiser for her December trip to Thailand. Should be fun and interesting.

Yucky wet snow here today and lots of it. I wish I was going to Thailand.


----------



## SINC

Kim, I can see that snow while watching the Stamps being owned by the TiCats in Cowtown right now!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Deborah and I had a grand two days in Lunenburg. We are now in Halifax with our micro-vacation ending tomorrow morning.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, watching the football game on tv and feeling bad for everyone in Calgary - all that snow.


----------



## javaqueen

how was your mini vacation Marc?


----------



## SINC

Gee, both Marc and John on mini or micro vacations? Best I book a trip to Edmonton for a day, just to get in the groove. Could I call mine an itsy bitsy vacation?


----------



## partsguy

Talk about snatching defeat out of the jaws of victory ... Hamilton lost that game, Calgary didn't win it.


----------



## SINC

No argument there, TiCats dropped the ball. Oh wait, that was Fantuz.


----------



## groovetube

Evening Shang, hope everyone is well. Have a good vacation John.

Kim you do Muay Thai training? They had that at my gym and always wondered if I should try it.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> how was your mini vacation Marc?


It is going quite well, Kim. Thanks for asking. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make Sunday Brunch using all local Nova Scotian products this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Lots of snow on the ground here today. Just finished up SAP with an interesting video of a cast of an ant colony, LEGO parrots and digging up 'new in crate' World War II Spitfires.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Snow!?!? Define "lots".


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Thanks for all the well wishes. 
Good to hear all's going well Marc .. glad you two had a fine time in Lunenburg. Hope the conference goes well for you, and a safe trip back for Deborah.
Any of that good NS french toast on the menu for breakfast this morning? 
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Snow!?!? Define "lots".


Well, that would be a coating that makes the rooftops and lawn white. ie: Too much for the time of year. 

The good news is that it will all by gone by noon.


----------



## eMacMan

It looked to me like neither the Cats or the Stamps were ready for the first "Winter" game of the year. Burris outplayed Glynn but those interceptions that turned into TDs really skinned the Cats.

Couple of hundred miles south of Don we too are seeing the first real snow, roughly three inches of the $#!.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Don, so long as it does not last.
Afternoon, Bob. When will your snow melt?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Don, so long as it does not last.
> Afternoon, Bob. When will your snow melt?


Next Chinook or Summer 2013 whichever comes first.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Next Chinook or Summer 2013 whichever comes first.


Well, good luck, Bob.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang from a snowy Calgary. 



SINC said:


> Kim, I can see that snow while watching the Stamps being owned by the TiCats in Cowtown right now!


Snort. 
It seems the TiCats gave away their Stamp collection. 

Kacey and friend saw the game in person, luckily out of the snow, from the Red & White club. While the game was a curious distraction, she really enjoyed the snacks. 



groovetube said:


> Kim you do Muay Thai training? They had that at my gym and always wondered if I should try it.


Yes, for a couple of years now. I really like it because it's good, fun conditioning (esp. cardio) while actually learning specific skills or disciplines. Now that I'm working on defensive skills, it also becomes a "thinking" workout. Nothing like the prospect of receiving a hard hook or swift kick to focus one's attention. Think fast, move fast. 

Give it a try. I bet you'll like it too. 

Marc - Hope you enjoyed your time in NS. How's the house?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Marc - Hope you enjoyed your time in NS. How's the house?" Afternoon, Kim. The house is fine, just seems a great deal bigger than when I first saw it. I am in Halifax now, waiting for the start of the conference . I present on Tuesday morning and return to home on Tuesday evening.


----------



## JCCanuck

Nice balmy high teens in Mississauga today. Beautiful fall colours just makes life worthwhile. Making stuffed peppers in the slow cooker for din-din and just finally getting to relax. Will enjoy my homemade apple spice muffins made entirely from scratch and gluten-free. Think I will snuggle with my cat, Max in the sun. Hope everyone is having a smashing day!
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Nice balmy high teens in Mississauga today. Beautiful fall colours just makes life worthwhile. Making stuffed peppers in the slow cooker for din-din and just finally getting to relax. Will enjoy my homemade apple spice muffins made entirely from scratch and gluten-free. Think I will snuggle with my cat, Max in the sun. Hope everyone is having a smashing day!
> Cheers!


Afternoon, Todd. Those muffins sound great ...................... I love most anything that contains apples. 

Have a good day as well. Still sunny and 15C here in Halifax.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Skytrained to downtown Vancouver this morning, landed at hotel at 11 am check-out time .. but were checked-in without a hassle, and in our room and unpacking in just a few minutes. Out and about 'walkabouts' since then, checking out potential things to do and places to dine, and etc., and a stop at the Apple store (for the first look around). Enjoying a little wine now and giving the feet a needed break!!

The weather's cool and often wet .. but at least it's showers, and not steady rain. Only 4C downtown when we arrived, a bit better since, but nothing to rave about. No view (to speak of) from our hotel room, but with this weather, wouldn't see much regardless. Nice room though .. and they put a small fridge in for us (at no additional charge) -- good to keep our wine and some food goodies we brought, and will likely add to while here.

Heading down to the hot pool, and pool soon, for our first relaxing dip.

Cheers!! .... over and out for now ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Sounds like a fine time is being had by you and your wife. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, your Giants are off to a great start tonight at 4 to zip in the second. Good luck to them!


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Well Marc, your Giants are off to a great start tonight at 4 to zip in the second. Good luck to them!


Make that 5-0!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, your Giants are off to a great start tonight at 4 to zip in the second. Good luck to them!


Yes. I just registered for the conference and went to the intro reception to get back for the start of their big inning. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Make that 5-0!


Let's go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

It would be great thing see my Tigers against your Giants. Be a tussle to remember with no hard feelings for sure. Just a healthy contest, winner take all and applauded by both of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It would be great thing see my Tigers against your Giants. Be a tussle to remember with no hard feelings for sure. Just a healthy contest, winner take all and applauded by both of us.


Very true, Don. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to watch the game live. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

6-1 Giants now and looking good in the 8th Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 6-1 Giants now and looking good in the 8th Marc.


Don, that score looked even better at the end of :clap::clap: game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a continental-style breakfast waiting for all of you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> It is going quite well, Kim. Thanks for asking. How is Life treating you these days?


Life is treating me well, still sore in the shoulders and neck areas, but there is definitely improvement 

Edit - is there any coffee left?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Kim. Wind chill here this morning is -17° so old man winter is letting us know he is nearby. Big day on SAP as we lead with a terrific shot from Kim in Calgary who writes, "You know the E. coli paranoia has reached the ridiculousphere when you see this", a video of a woman who wants the deer crossing signs moved and a back flip by a young boy backfires for his friend who is just watching. And for most of us here in The Shang, "The doors are responsible - Seriously."


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Don, I was glad to hear that it is the doors and not me


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Life is treating me well, still sore in the shoulders and neck areas, but there is definitely improvement
> 
> Edit - is there any coffee left?


Morning, Kim. My neck and shoulder seem to be getting worse. I see a specialist next month.

There is always fresh coffee ready for you, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Kim. Wind chill here this morning is -17° so old man winter is letting us know he is nearby. Big day on SAP as we lead with a terrific shot from Kim in Calgary who writes, "You know the E. coli paranoia has reached the ridiculousphere when you see this", a video of a woman who wants the deer crossing signs moved and a back flip by a young boy backfires for his friend who is just watching. And for most of us here in The Shang, "The doors are responsible - Seriously."


Don, did you mean to write -17C or -7C???


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Don, I was glad to hear that it is the doors and not me


Same here, Kim. I never heard of an event boundary.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, did you mean to write -17C or -7C???


What I wrote was correct, see the screen shot of my weather widget in the weather thread. Current temp is -10° with a wind chill of -17°. Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Big game tonight in SF. It will be the first Game 7 in the city of San Francisco since the 1962 World Series, when Willie McCovey's screaming liner landed in Bobby Richardson's glove and the Yankees broke this city's heart.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Still too dark to see what's happening outside, but its about 4C and overcast, according to what I can see here. Time for a coffee and peak at the local newspaper, a snack/breakfast, before heading out for a morning walk.
Hoping to see the mountains today. They got a good dusting of snow yesterday, and looked beautiful last evening when we were out for an early-evening walk. Want to get down to the waterfront this morning for a better look. Time will tell whether it will be clear enough.
Enjoy your day all.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

Working on my second cup of coffee before heading outside. I'll make more if anyone wants one.

The grass is growing again, needs cutting very soon or I'll have to bale it.
The ground is almost completely hidden under all the leaves, rake them up today, and a fresh batch blows in tomorrow.

EC is predicting a great day for us here, sunny with a high of 17°, (slightly different than Don's temp). I suspect we'll pay for this later. Just glad I don't have to plow any of that white stuff yet..


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Have moved most of my belongings into storage, and moved myself and the cats into my parents' place. Since my office is also at my parents place, my commute is now 2 flights of stairs.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> What I wrote was correct, see the screen shot of my weather widget in the weather thread. Current temp is -10° with a wind chill of -17°. Brrr.


Morning all. Don I remember the first time I lived in Edmonton. It was July 1st and there was snow falling ( REALLY!!!! ) I phoned my parents who lived in Ontario and asked what they were doing ... having a BBQ and swimming was their reply .... me, just watching snow fall on the corner of Jasper and 101st ( I think it was 101st )..... left Edmonton for Ontario one month later.

Am running out of WMBB coffee, and thing close Marc, need a few cups this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Still too dark to see what's happening outside, but its about 4C and overcast, according to what I can see here. Time for a coffee and peak at the local newspaper, a snack/breakfast, before heading out for a morning walk.
> Hoping to see the mountains today. They got a good dusting of snow yesterday, and looked beautiful last evening when we were out for an early-evening walk. Want to get down to the waterfront this morning for a better look. Time will tell whether it will be clear enough.
> Enjoy your day all.


Afternoon, John. Enjoy your stroll.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Working on my second cup of coffee before heading outside. I'll make more if anyone wants one.
> 
> The grass is growing again, needs cutting very soon or I'll have to bale it.
> The ground is almost completely hidden under all the leaves, rake them up today, and a fresh batch blows in tomorrow.
> 
> EC is predicting a great day for us here, sunny with a high of 17°, (slightly different than Don's temp). I suspect we'll pay for this later. Just glad I don't have to plow any of that white stuff yet..


Afternoon, Bill. I assume that I too shall be cutting the grass once I get back to St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Have moved most of my belongings into storage, and moved myself and the cats into my parents' place. Since my office is also at my parents place, my commute is now 2 flights of stairs.


Afternoon, Sonal. Don't get caught in any traffic jams on your morning "commute" to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don I remember the first time I lived in Edmonton. It was July 1st and there was snow falling ( REALLY!!!! ) I phoned my parents who lived in Ontario and asked what they were doing ... having a BBQ and swimming was their reply .... me, just watching snow fall on the corner of Jasper and 101st ( I think it was 101st )..... left Edmonton for Ontario one month later.
> 
> Am running out of WMBB coffee, and thing close Marc, need a few cups this morning.


Afternoon, RP. We have some of your special stash of WMBB so your wish is our command. Enjoy.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Don't get caught in any traffic jams on your morning "commute" to work.


There's a nice coffee and breakfast place on the way in to work. It's called "the kitchen." Has a very homey, do-it-yourself vibe to the place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> There's a nice coffee and breakfast place on the way in to work. It's called "the kitchen." Has a very homey, do-it-yourself vibe to the place.


Yes, I know that spot well on my commute as well. Must be a Canadian franchise.


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> There's a nice coffee and breakfast place on the way in to work. It's called "the kitchen." Has a very homey, do-it-yourself vibe to the place.


sounds like a great place Sonal


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> There's a nice coffee and breakfast place on the way in to work. It's called "the kitchen." Has a very homey, do-it-yourself vibe to the place.


Yes I think I know that place as well. My fav is still Second Cup, but there are some nice coffee shops out there. 

Marc, I'll take a double of WMBB if you please and thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes I think I know that place as well. My fav is still Second Cup, but there are some nice coffee shops out there.
> 
> Marc, I'll take a double of WMBB if you please and thank you.


Coming right up, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is one of our doxies, Bridget, who is now owned by neighbors who live two doors down from us. They are trying to teach her some French, since she will not learn German.

She is conjugating French verbs: "J'ai faim. Je mange. Je suis fatigué. Je dorme. J'ai faim. ..."


----------



## SINC

How did your presentation go today Marc? You must be on the way home by now.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Very talented doxie there Marc, very cultured.

Unfortunately our cats don't speak French, instead they are working on teaching me "cat".

Right now we are focusing on "Open the door" & "Fresh kibble in the bowl"
(no Please or Thank You from these two, although they do decorate the front walk with assorted parts from various small game).

The female is adept at "Keyboarding", the message generally is "Pick me up and Pet Me".

I'm afraid I'm in for a long training program..


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How did your presentation go today Marc? You must be on the way home by now.


I present tomorrow morning and head home tomorrow evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Very talented doxie there Marc, very cultured.
> 
> Unfortunately our cats don't speak French, instead they are working on teaching me "cat".
> 
> Right now we are focusing on "Open the door" & "Fresh kibble in the bowl"
> (no Please or Thank You from these two, although they do decorate the front walk with assorted parts from various small game).
> 
> The female is adept at "Keyboarding", the message generally is "Pick me up and Pet Me".
> 
> I'm afraid I'm in for a long training program..


Yes, she is very smart.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like the first true winter storm is about to arrive. Temp has been very gradually dropping since last night. Now -5°C no plus stuff today. 

The fire is all laid in and will soon get the match.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I present tomorrow morning and head home tomorrow evening.


Whoops! That darn Oldtimers disease kicked in again!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Looks like the first true winter storm is about to arrive. Temp has been very gradually dropping since last night. Now -5°C no plus stuff today.
> 
> The fire is all laid in and will soon get the match.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Whoops! That darn Oldtimers disease kicked in again!


Did you not get your AAADD shot this year???

Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder

(AAADD)

Recently, I was diagnosed with AAADD: Age Activated
Attention Deficit Disorder. This is how it manifests:

I decided to wash my car. As I started toward the
garage, I spotted the mail on the hall table.

I should go through the mail before I wash the car.

I lay the car keys on the table, put the junk mail in
the trash can under the table, and notice that the
trash can is full.

So, I put the bills back on the table and take out
the trash first.

Since I'm going to be near the mailbox when I take
out the trash anyway, I might as well pay the bills
first.

I see my checkbook on the table, but there is only
one check left. My extra checks are in my desk in the
study, so I go to my desk, where I find the bottle of
juice that I had been drinking.

I'm going to look for my checks, but first I need to
push the juice aside so that I don't accidentally
knock it over.

But the juice is getting warm, and should be put in
the refrigerator to keep it cold.

Heading toward the kitchen with the juice, a vase of
flowers on the counter catches my eye. They need to be
watered.

I set the juice down on the counter, and find my
reading glasses, for which I've been searching all
morning

I had better put them back on my desk, but first I'm
going to water the flowers.

I set the glasses back down on the counter, fill a
container with water, and suddenly spot the TV remote.

Someone left it on the kitchen table. Tonight when we
sit down to watch TV, we will be looking for the
remote, but nobody will remember that it's on the
kitchen table.

I should put it back in the den where it belongs, but
first I'll water the flowers.

I splash some water on the flowers, but most of it
spills on the floor. So, I put the remote back down on
the table, and get some towels to wipe up the spill.

Then I head down the hall trying to remember what I
was planning to do.

At the end of the day:

the car isn't washed,

the bills aren't paid,

there is a warm bottle of juice sitting on the
counter,

the flowers aren't watered,

there is still only one check in my checkbook,

I can't find the remote,

I can't find my glasses,

and I don't remember what I did with the car keys.

I'm trying to figure out why nothing got done today;
it's quite baffling because I know I was busy all
day long, and I'm really tired.

I know this is a serious problem, and I'll try to get
some help for it, but first I'll check my e-mail.

Do me a favor, will you? Forward this message to
whomever you think might enjoy it, because I don't
remember who I've already sent it to.


----------



## SINC

No, I thought it was those damn doors!


----------



## SINC

That all folks! Time to watch the Giants win the pennant. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, I thought it was those damn doors!


Well, if you touch the doorknobs on those doors and then toheuch your face, that is cause.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the SF Giants have drawn first blood.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That all folks! Time to watch the Giants win the pennant. Later.


Well, let's not put the cart before the horse. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Well, let's not put the cart before the horse. We shall see.


Looks like the horse has bolted and is on the run. 7-0 Giants.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Yep, it is a long lonely road now for the Cards. Well done Giants!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, it is a long lonely road now for the Cards. Well done Giants!


Well, I shall not celebrate until the final out.


----------



## SINC

I meant for now Marc, not for winning the series, but the odds are in the Giants favour for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I meant for now Marc, not for winning the series, but the odds are in the Giants favour for sure.


Yes, we shall see. It will be a good match up with Detroit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Six more outs to go .............................


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the Giants have never faced the Tigers in the World Series. Should be a great series. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Three outs to go .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Two outs to go ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

One more out to go ...........................


----------



## Dr.G.

The Giants win the pennant ........ the Giants win the pennant ............ the Giants win the pennant.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Shot Heard 'Round The World - YouTube


----------



## SINC

What a game!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What a game!


True. Now, if they can only do the same to Detroit. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quick continental-style breakfast for you all and then I am off to the conference and my presentation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Giants' improbable NL title their greatest feat yet in bizarre, adverse season - MLB - CBSSports.com News, Rumors, Scores, Stats, Fantasy Advice

An interesting account of the Giants' season.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, good luck with your presentation today. Just finished SAP with a video on how French women burn calories, two girls-one treadmill and a yarn about an old lady.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Marc, good luck with your presentation today. Just finished SAP with a video on how French women burn calories, two girls-one treadmill and a yarn about an old lady.


Thanks, Don. It went well. Now I am awaiting my flight at the airport to go back to St. John's.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Good to hear your presentation went well Marc. Hope the flight back was hassle-free, and you arrived safe & sound. With the doxies barking your arrival home in good form!! 

Damp-cool walkabouts in downtown Vancouver this morning, considerably better after noon, and hopefully, even better later today when we head out and walk to the theatre early this evening. La Boheme here we come!! Have some wine and snacks readied in our room for our return - so we can eat, drink, and chat little about what we saw and heard before hitting the sack.

Hope the day has been treating you all well.


----------



## talonracer

SINC said:


> Hey tr, nice to see you here. Your Lions look like repeaters to me this year, but who can say for sure. Nice to see them take apart the Esks. We shall see how my Riders do against them soon. We really ought to get together for a beer again one day.


I'd really like that! Let me know when you're around and I will definitely make time to catch up with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. Good to hear your presentation went well Marc. Hope the flight back was hassle-free, and you arrived safe & sound. With the doxies barking your arrival home in good form!!
> 
> Damp-cool walkabouts in downtown Vancouver this morning, considerably better after noon, and hopefully, even better later today when we head out and walk to the theatre early this evening. La Boheme here we come!! Have some wine and snacks readied in our room for our return - so we can eat, drink, and chat little about what we saw and heard before hitting the sack.
> 
> Hope the day has been treating you all well.


Thanks, John. Amazing the things being done in Canada re adult literacy.

Good luck with La Boheme. I hope they do Puccini well, and the roles of Rodolfo and Mimì are done well also.


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> I'd really like that! Let me know when you're around and I will definitely make time to catch up with you.


Evening, tr. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am back home once again. Got a warm greeting by Deborah and the doxies.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang ...from a very snowy Calgary. 

I've shoveled the walks (mine and my neighbor's) twice already today. Hopefully that will do until tomorrow. 

Marc - Glad to see that you made it back home from your trip to NS and that your presentation went well. 

John - Hope you have a great night out on the town.


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> I'd really like that! Let me know when you're around and I will definitely make time to catch up with you.


Count me in too J!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang ...from a very snowy Calgary.
> 
> I've shoveled the walks (mine and my neighbor's) twice already today. Hopefully that will do until tomorrow.
> 
> Marc - Glad to see that you made it back home from your trip to NS and that your presentation went well.
> 
> John - Hope you have a great night out on the town.


Evening, Kim. How much snow did you folks get? I am face with raking some leaves and mowing the lawn tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. How much snow did you folks get? I am face with raking some leaves and mowing the lawn tomorrow.


Not much by your local standards - about 8-10 inches. More is supposedly on the way though. 

In honor of John's trip to the opera tonight, I have got Puccini cranked and am rather enjoying it. Hope John and Jean do too.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Not much by your local standards - about 8-10 inches. More is supposedly on the way though.
> 
> In honor of John's trip to the opera tonight, I have got Puccini cranked and am rather enjoying it. Hope John and Jean do too.


OK, just flurries. Well, drive carefully if you have to drive. 

Interesting, but I pulled out Deborah's copy of La Boheme as well. I guess great minds do think alike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine home-made OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Well Marc, today marks the beginning of the World Series between your Giants and my Tigers. To be honest, I really don't care who wins as they both belong there, but to make it interesting how about a small side bet on the outcome? Say the loser has to donate an extra $10 to his local food bank at Christmas time? 

SAP is up with a video featuring Sarah Jarosz, Alison Krauss and Jerry Douglas who team up to perform SJ's original tune "Run Away", a sensuous shopping experience and a set of pictures of people being scared in a haunted house that will make you laugh.


----------



## groovetube

morning shang. Did I hear about snow? SNOW? 

I'm not ready for this yet.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. About 7C and overcast here in Vancouver at this early hour. We were blessed with a nice evening yesterday, the rain of the day stopped for our walk to and from the theatre, making it rather pleasant to be out.

Kim ... thanks for your words. And yes, we enjoyed the evening very much. The music and voices put us in another world for a time. Sure difficult to think about anything else when surrounded by such wonderful sights & sounds!! 

Back to reality today .... but first some coffee,eh - thanks Marc!!


----------



## KC4

G'Day Shang! 


John - Sounds like the night at the opera was a fabulous experience. 

Tim - Yes. Snow. (groan)

Don- Great video on SAP - I am a fan of Allison Krause. 


Marc - I heard on the radio that we received a foot of snow yesterday. More coming today. My biggest concern is Kacey driving around in it. She has my SUV wit the winter tires, but ...I still am a little nervous.


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> morning shang. Did I hear about snow? SNOW?
> 
> I'm not ready for this yet.


Neither were we. tptptptp

Really only a week or so early but with subzero temps predicted over the next several days it seems likely that this batch will hang around far too long. Also just starting to work into shoveling shape so have about a third of it left to move today.

Way to early in the season to be banking snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Well Marc, today marks the beginning of the World Series between your Giants and my Tigers. To be honest, I really don't care who wins as they both belong there, but to make it interesting how about a small side bet on the outcome? Say the loser has to donate an extra $10 to his local food bank at Christmas time?
> 
> SAP is up with a video featuring Sarah Jarosz, Alison Krauss and Jerry Douglas who team up to perform SJ's original tune "Run Away", a sensuous shopping experience and a set of pictures of people being scared in a haunted house that will make you laugh.


Sounds like a fine bet, Don. Whoever wins or loses, the food bank gets the gain. :clap:

Here is who I always donate to, especially around Canadian and American Thanksgiving.

Welcome to the Community Food Sharing Association


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> morning shang. Did I hear about snow? SNOW?
> 
> I'm not ready for this yet.


Me neither. Our leaves are just not changing colors and a few are starting to fall.

How is Life treating you these days, Tim?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. About 7C and overcast here in Vancouver at this early hour. We were blessed with a nice evening yesterday, the rain of the day stopped for our walk to and from the theatre, making it rather pleasant to be out.
> 
> Kim ... thanks for your words. And yes, we enjoyed the evening very much. The music and voices put us in another world for a time. Sure difficult to think about anything else when surrounded by such wonderful sights & sounds!!
> 
> Back to reality today .... but first some coffee,eh - thanks Marc!!


So, how was the opera???


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> G'Day Shang!
> 
> 
> John - Sounds like the night at the opera was a fabulous experience.
> 
> Tim - Yes. Snow. (groan)
> 
> Don- Great video on SAP - I am a fan of Allison Krause.
> 
> 
> Marc - I heard on the radio that we received a foot of snow yesterday. More coming today. My biggest concern is Kacey driving around in it. She has my SUV wit the winter tires, but ...I still am a little nervous.


Kim, I recall Stephen driving in his first real snow, about 10 inches of snow that was very slipery. Luckily, I had very good snow tires and he arrived home safe and sound. So, Kacey should do fine as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Neither were we. tptptptp
> 
> Really only a week or so early but with subzero temps predicted over the next several days it seems likely that this batch will hang around far too long. Also just starting to work into shoveling shape so have about a third of it left to move today.
> 
> Way to early in the season to be banking snow.


Shovel carefully, Bob. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Me neither. Our leaves are just not changing colors and a few are starting to fall.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days, Tim?


pretty good, busy with shows next week, Toronto, burlington. And just confirmed flights to Milan Italy to start the tour in Dec., fly back home from Amsterdam! 

Really excited to play in Europe.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> So, how was the opera???


Overall, much-enjoyed. Solid performances, from an almost totally-Canadian cast.

- one negative at the start .. I had a very tall man in front of me and thought I was going to crink my neck attempting to see past his head!! Then on a postive note, a fella on the other side of Jean offered to trade seats with me, said he had to leave 'early', and if he had my aisle seat he wouldn't bother us when leaving. I agreed, and had clear "headless" viewing for the final two acts, much more enjoyable!! 

- Rodolfo was good in his role, but in Acts 1&2, his tenor voice was a touch overshadowed by the orchestra. Not so in the final acts, where he and Mimi really shined.

- Mimi was just super throughout. A strong soprano who shined through the loud & soft parts of her role.

- Musetta and Marcello were great, and played off each other so well. But, all the others I haven't singled out, were good as well, in all their roles (fiunny and sad).

We enjoyed getting back to the hotel, having a little wine and digesting what we had just experienced. We're very far from being anywhere near experts when it comes opera, but we enjoyed what we saw and heard, and felt honoured to be able to attend.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks for the opera review, John. La Boheme is still on my "gotta see it" list. (Missed it when it was at the COC last time.)

Tim, Europe tour sounds pretty awesome. Good for you!

Kim, please do not mention the S-word. 

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Rps

Hello all: speaking of opera, the local cineplex here puts on many from The Met, so we are planning on seeing one or so, for $25 it doesn't seem like a bad buy. They also have plays and ballet, no leaf games though ..............sad the lack of culture here.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> pretty good, busy with shows next week, Toronto, burlington. And just confirmed flights to Milan Italy to start the tour in Dec., fly back home from Amsterdam!
> 
> Really excited to play in Europe.


Cool. I spent my 24th birthday in Milan. Lovely city. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Overall, much-enjoyed. Solid performances, from an almost totally-Canadian cast.
> 
> - one negative at the start .. I had a very tall man in front of me and thought I was going to crink my neck attempting to see past his head!! Then on a postive note, a fella on the other side of Jean offered to trade seats with me, said he had to leave 'early', and if he had my aisle seat he wouldn't bother us when leaving. I agreed, and had clear "headless" viewing for the final two acts, much more enjoyable!!
> 
> - Rodolfo was good in his role, but in Acts 1&2, his tenor voice was a touch overshadowed by the orchestra. Not so in the final acts, where he and Mimi really shined.
> 
> - Mimi was just super throughout. A strong soprano who shined through the loud & soft parts of her role.
> 
> - Musetta and Marcello were great, and played off each other so well. But, all the others I haven't singled out, were good as well, in all their roles (fiunny and sad).
> 
> We enjoyed getting back to the hotel, having a little wine and digesting what we had just experienced. We're very far from being anywhere near experts when it comes opera, but we enjoyed what we saw and heard, and felt honoured to be able to attend.


Glad to hear that you had a fine time, John. Live opera is far superior to listening to it at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thanks for the opera review, John. La Boheme is still on my "gotta see it" list. (Missed it when it was at the COC last time.)
> 
> Tim, Europe tour sounds pretty awesome. Good for you!
> 
> Kim, please do not mention the S-word.
> 
> Afternoon everyone.


AFternoon, Sonal. It is just after 4PM in TO, just in time for High Tea. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: speaking of opera, the local cineplex here puts on many from The Met, so we are planning on seeing one or so, for $25 it doesn't seem like a bad buy. They also have plays and ballet, no leaf games though ..............sad the lack of culture here.


Yes, our local ciniplex does the same for about three or four operas a year. If one is not in NYC at the time, with tickets, it is the next best thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, every site I go to has the Tigers winning it all in four to five games. I still pick the Giants in 7, so we shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> AFternoon, Sonal. It is just after 4PM in TO, just in time for High Tea. Interested?


Well, we're coming up on high tea in the prairies now, so I'll meet you over there for a cuppa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, we're coming up on high tea in the prairies now, so I'll meet you over there for a cuppa.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Dr.G.

So begins the 108th World Series. May the best team win.


----------



## SINC

Indeed it does and just settled in to watch Marc.

Finally, some great news! I just hung up the phone and I have an appointment with an eye specialist to deal with my infection on Wednesday November 7 at 8:15 a.m. Sadly it is in downtown Edmonton on Jasper Avenue where parking is a nightmare. I am told I must bring a pair of my current glasses, a pair of sunglasses as they plan to dilate my pupils and a driver to take me home. Also a list of all meds I am currently on as well as a list of all antibiotics I have been on for the eye in the past year.

Now, back to the ball game. Go Gigers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it does and just settled in to watch Marc.
> 
> Finally, some great news! I just hung up the phone and I have an appointment with an eye specialist to deal with my infection on Wednesday November 7 at 8:15 a.m. Sadly it is in downtown Edmonton on Jasper Avenue where parking is a nightmare. I am told I must bring a pair of my current glasses, a pair of sunglasses as they plan to dilate my pupils and a driver to take me home. Also a list of all meds I am currently on as well as a list of all antibiotics I have been on for the eye in the past year.
> 
> Now, back to the ball game. Go Gigers!


:clap::clap::clap: Good news, Don. Why not just take a cab? Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap: Good news, Don. Why not just take a cab? Bonne chance, mon ami.


I would, but a cab ride from here to Edmonton and back is about $100. No St. Albert cabs are allowed to pick up or drop off in Edmonton, so I have to call and book an Edmonton cab to come here empty, pick me up, take me there, then drop me off, pick me up later, return me to St. Albert and drop me off before heading back to Edmonton empty. Stupid Edmonton union taxi stranglehold on that city's cabs, non? Total distance covered on way is about 10 km.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> I would, but a cab ride from here to Edmonton and back is about $100. No St. Albert cabs are allowed to pick up or drop off in Edmonton, so I have to call and book an Edmonton cab to come here empty, pick me up, take me there, then drop me off, pick me up later, return me to St. Albert and drop me off before heading back to Edmonton empty. Stupid Edmonton union taxi stranglehold on that city's cabs, non? Total distance covered on way is about 10 km.


Well that's plain ridiculous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sung to the tune of "Notre Dame Victory March"

Rally sons of San Francisco
Sing her glory and sound her fame
Raise her Orange and Black
And cheer with voices true:
Rah, rah, for San Francisco
We will fight in every game,
Strong of heart and true to her name
We will ne'er forget her
And will cheer her ever
Loyal to San Francisco.

Cheer, cheer for Old San Fran,
Wake up the echoes cheering her name,
Send a volley cheer on high,
Shake down the thunder from the sky!
What though the odds be great or small,
Old San Fran will win over all,
While her loyal sons are marching
Onward to victory!

The Notre Dame Victory March (with first verse) - YouTube


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Well that's plain ridiculous.


Yep, one trip return is 20 km and takes 30 minutes, so total is 40 km and 60 minutes return.

But city of Edmonton taxi commission will not allow St Albert cabs into Edmonton. Some drivers will chance it, but fines are huge if caught. It is an awful monopoly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I would, but a cab ride from here to Edmonton and back is about $100. No St. Albert cabs are allowed to pick up or drop off in Edmonton, so I have to call and book an Edmonton cab to come here empty, pick me up, take me there, then drop me off, pick me up later, return me to St. Albert and drop me off before heading back to Edmonton empty. Stupid Edmonton union taxi stranglehold on that city's cabs, non? Total distance covered on way is about 10 km.





Sonal said:


> Well that's plain ridiculous.


I agree with Sonal. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it does and just settled in to watch Marc.
> 
> Finally, some great news! I just hung up the phone and I have an appointment with an eye specialist to deal with my infection on Wednesday November 7 at 8:15 a.m. Sadly it is in downtown Edmonton on Jasper Avenue where parking is a nightmare. I am told I must bring a pair of my current glasses, a pair of sunglasses as they plan to dilate my pupils and a driver to take me home. Also a list of all meds I am currently on as well as a list of all antibiotics I have been on for the eye in the past year.
> 
> Now, back to the ball game. Go Gigers!


Gigers??? Giants and Tigers??? :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, after three innings, the Giants are showing their heart and proving that they are not going to just roll over and die.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Gigers??? Giants and Tigers??? :clap:


Yep, exactly!

Nice to see the Giants doing so well and letting Detroit know they are a force to be reckoned with. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, exactly!
> 
> Nice to see the Giants doing so well and letting Detroit know they are a force to be reckoned with. :clap:


True. Zito with an RBI single off of Verlander?!?!?! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

They should have let Verlander hit against Zito. He was still throwing at 97mph.


----------



## SINC

But he was over 100 pitches while his opponent had only thrown 63.


----------



## SINC

Wow! Sandoval hits third home run! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> But he was over 100 pitches while his opponent had only thrown 63.


Juan Marichal threw 227 pitches over 16 innings in 1963 .......... and against Warren Spahn who threw the entire game as well. That was "old school" pitching. 

Warren Spahn-Juan Marichal 1963 duel still best ever - The Bonus - SI.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Pablo Sandoval has hit a record-tying three home runs through five innings, two of which came off of vaunted Justin Verlander. Babe Ruth. Reggie Jackson. Albert Pujols. Pablo Sandoval. Not shabby company.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Want to watch the game and wave my orange rally flags. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, victory goes to the Giants tonight. One down, three to go. We shall see.

So, I shall make a victory breakfast, full of orange and blacks in honor of the colors of the SF Giants. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that was quite a game and I am sure it caught the Tiger's attention! Remember that broken bat hit in game seven? Take a look at it in extreme slow motion as the bat contacts the ball three separate times today on SAP. Also a video on how McDonalds makes its fries and some Halloween fun too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that was quite a game and I am sure it caught the Tiger's attention! Remember that broken bat hit in game seven? Take a look at it in extreme slow motion as the bat contacts the ball three separate times today on SAP. Also a video on how McDonalds makes its fries and some Halloween fun too.


Yes, it is an amazing slow motion clip, Don. I have heard of some complaints from the Cards that he intended to interfere with the ball. He did nothing, but his bat did, but that is the laws of physics working for him.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, I noticed you on SAP not very long ago as I was working on it:


----------



## groovetube

Sonal said:


> Thanks for the opera review, John. La Boheme is still on my "gotta see it" list. (Missed it when it was at the COC last time.)
> 
> Tim, Europe tour sounds pretty awesome. Good for you!
> 
> Kim, please do not mention the S-word.
> 
> Afternoon everyone.


thx! Just got my e-ticket this morning, stoked to play over there.

Today I guest lecture at a music school, a class of 20 somethings, all getting their feet wet on the road, and in management. I'll try not to say 'there's still time to become a lawyer'


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, I noticed you on SAP not very long ago as I was working on it:


Yes,they finally list me as St. John's these days. A major improvement. 

Once Gus returns home on the 30th, and then Rudy comes here on the 31st, there should be enough doxies here to take lots of pics to send to you for those slow days when a doxie pic or two can fill in some space on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thx! Just got my e-ticket this morning, stoked to play over there.
> 
> Today I guest lecture at a music school, a class of 20 somethings, all getting their feet wet on the road, and in management. I'll try not to say 'there's still time to become a lawyer'


Bon voyage, Tim. Keep the faith, Tim. We don't need more lawyers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

This was just about the view from out hotel window. Actually, this webcam is about 200 feet from where we were staying last week when we were in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

They are always appreciated Marc, especially in winter when the pace slows dramatically and I am stumped for content some days. It also gives me a change to add a link to Harbour Deep.


----------



## Sonal

groovetube said:


> thx! Just got my e-ticket this morning, stoked to play over there.
> 
> Today I guest lecture at a music school, a class of 20 somethings, all getting their feet wet on the road, and in management. I'll try not to say 'there's still time to become a lawyer'


I'm sure they have parents to tell them that already. 

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here was the view from our hotel room last week. The Bluenose II got the two masts installed the day before we got there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They are always appreciated Marc, especially in winter when the pace slows dramatically and I am stumped for content some days. It also gives me a change to add a link to Harbour Deep.


No problem, Don. Deborah is still updating the Harbour Deep web site. I want her to include different pics, so we are in a state of disagreement over what pics to include.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How are your renos going along, as well as your "morning commute"?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No problem, Don. Deborah is still updating the Harbour Deep web site. I want her to include different pics, so we are in a state of disagreement over what pics to include.


Surely at some point you will agree, and yes I know, stop calling you Shirley.

Mind if I grab those Bluenose shots. They too would work well as filler on SAP, as after all, it is a Canadian icon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have a couple more that I shall post and you may take the ones you want. A little credit would be nice. 

Might this be appropriate for SAP???? 
Hilarious Butthead Dog Costume on MSN Video

Here are the other pics of the Bluenose II.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 4PM, and since it is windy and 7C here, I shall be making a fresh pot of Sonal Special Herbal Tea, with some lemon and a touch of honey. Anyone interested???


----------



## groovetube

Sonal said:


> I'm sure they have parents to tell them that already.
> 
> Afternoon everyone.


just got back. It was tough I thought, it took me longer this time to connect. But I finally was able to get their eyes to light up. Hats of to the teachers who do this day in and day out!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Surely at some point you will agree, and yes I know, stop calling you Shirley.
> 
> Mind if I grab those Bluenose shots. They too would work well as filler on SAP, as after all, it is a Canadian icon.


We shall see about the picture disagreements. 

As for the Bluenose II, yes, you may use them. You may also use my name, and make mention that the workers were still working on her, and that she is being prepared to take her maiden voyage under sail .................. first around Lunenburg harbor and then down to the Caribbean. Seems the Bluenose II, much like the original Bluenose, was not to be taken out of the water. So, she is heading down to warmer climes until next Spring. Seems that the original Bluenose was built in 1921, and was able to beat all other scooners in races year after year after year in the International Fisherman's Trophy. When the age of sail ended, she was sold , her hull motorized and she went down to the Caribbean to carry freight. She struck a reef and sank in 1946. The Bluenose II was built in the 1960s, but she was not built to last and over the decades her hull began to "droop". In 2010, a new durable hull was built from scratch. Shipbuilding tradition maintains that a ship may carry the same name as the previous ship, even if rebuilt.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> just got back. It was tough I thought, it took me longer this time to connect. But I finally was able to get their eyes to light up. Hats of to the teachers who do this day in and day out!


Yes, I miss seeing that spark in the eyes of grade school-age students. There is something missing when teaching college age students. As well, it has been nine years since I was last in front of an actual class of students.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tsL_JDtVbww#

Don, might you be able to use this in SAP???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tsL_JDtVbww#
> 
> Don, might you be able to use this in SAP???


That's a great find Marc, many thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That's a great find Marc, many thanks!


No problem. "Always seeking, always sharing".


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. This is going to be a nail biter of a ball game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

So far, a classic pitchers duel as many thought game one would be. Go Gigers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So far, a classic pitchers duel as many thought game one would be. Go Gigers!


Well, the three pitchers for the Giants certainly tamed the Tigers last night. The Giants' hitter were not at their best but the pitchers ruled the day last night. Go Giants!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A victory breakfast shall await you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, another surprising game last night. Great baseball! SAP is up with a not-to-be-missed video of a university prof who shows his students the power of pressure in their physics class. It is a bit long, but stay with it until the very end. Quite a surprise and a brave prof to boot! Well worth your time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, another surprising game last night. Great baseball! SAP is up with a not-to-be-missed video of a university prof who shows his students the power of pressure in their physics class. It is a bit long, but stay with it until the very end. Quite a surprise and a brave prof to boot! Well worth your time.


Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's not fair to the Giants to credit everything that has happened over the last week to some greater power. It's not fair to the powers of truth to deny that some absolutely nutty things have helped bring the Giants to where they are now, two wins from what would be their second title in three years.

In only the past three games -- Game 7 against the Cardinals, and Games 1 and 2 against the Tigers -- the Giants have benefited from a Hunter Pence line drive that changed directions in mid-air, an Angel Pagan ground ball that caromed off third base and Blanco's bunt that the Giants were certain would roll foul -- until it didn't.

"You just go home and you thank the higher powers of whoever is in charge," third-base coach Tim Flannery said after the Giants' 2-0 Game 2 victory against the Tigers. "And try not to **** the others off." "

Higher powers or Giant powers? Either way, San Francisco halfway to another World Series crown - CBSSports.com


----------



## SINC

Also on SAP today: 5 Words That Make You Sound Stupid (And yes, "LIKE" is among them).


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, another surprising game last night. Great baseball! SAP is up with a not-to-be-missed video of a university prof who shows his students the power of pressure in their physics class. It is a bit long, but stay with it until the very end. Quite a surprise and a brave prof to boot! Well worth your time.


Don, great clip. I won't say more about it so as not to give away the ending. :clap:

Loved the St. Albert Halloween Costume as well. XX):greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Also on SAP today: 5 Words That Make You Sound Stupid (And yes, "LIKE" is among them).


Sadly, I use basically and literally a great deal in my own speech.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, great clip. I won't say more about it so as not to give away the ending. :clap:
> 
> Loved the St. Albert Halloween Costume as well. XX):greedy:


I thought so too Marc, he is one of those one-in-a-thousand type of teachers!


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, Don, et al. Any coffee left Marc - would enjoy a cup, thanks! Will check out that video later Don .. haven't the attention span needed at present to get through to the end. Enjoyed the pic's as usual, and loved that little clip of the dog being told to fetch!!
Yikes, another Friday. One good thing, means it's Saturday tomorrow, and we'll be going to dim sum - missed last Saturday, so we're ready!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days? Any news on the writing front?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days? Any news on the writing front?


Have 3 assignments due today. One is just about done, one needs a heck of a lot of revising and cutting, and one I have yet to start.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Have 3 assignments due today. One is just about done, one needs a heck of a lot of revising and cutting, and one I have yet to start.


Bonne chance, mon amie. I shall keep a supply of freshly brewed Sonal Specials coming your way throughout the day.


----------



## eMacMan

Got the new snow tires on yesterday, a couple of weeks early but so was the snow. Tire guy managed to get me in after I had to cancel on Tuesday. Otherwise it was second week of November.

First time with directional treads. They do seem quieter than the previous set, which I ran all summer.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Have 3 assignments due today. One is just about done, one needs a heck of a lot of revising and cutting, and one I have yet to start.


Ah, you still have _lots_ of time Sonal....(This public service message brought to you by the Resident Teen)


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang from an again S**wy Calgary. 

Another busy day ahead for me. Already been to one meeting, now off to another.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Ah, you still have _lots_ of time Sonal....(This public service message brought to you by the Resident Teen)


This is the trouble with going back to school as an adult. You actually want things to be good, instead of just complete. 

Also, you have a job.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Got the new snow tires on yesterday, a couple of weeks early but so was the snow. Tire guy managed to get me in after I had to cancel on Tuesday. Otherwise it was second week of November.
> 
> First time with directional treads. They do seem quieter than the previous set, which I ran all summer.


Hopefully, Bob, you will not need these tires in any emergencies. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang from an again S**wy Calgary.
> 
> Another busy day ahead for me. Already been to one meeting, now off to another.


Sounds like a hot coffee day for you, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> This is the trouble with going back to school as an adult. You actually want things to be good, instead of just complete.
> 
> Also, you have a job.


All too true, Sonal.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Another busy day ahead for me. Already been to one meeting, now off to another.


"Fond" memories of my working days .. No!! 
Sounds like the daughter ... she moved just a few months ago from an extremely busy and stressful position, to another one ... but at least with this one she finds a high-degree of personal 'meaning' to what she is doing. So busy, but without the "ouch-type" stress and strains!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> "Fond" memories of my working days .. No!!
> Sounds like the daughter ... she moved just a few months ago from an extremely busy and stressful position, to another one ... but at least with this one she finds a high-degree of personal 'meaning' to what she is doing. So busy, but without the "ouch-type" stress and strains!!


Now that sounds like a fine job, John.

We are thinking of investing in Career Joy for Stephen to help him get out of the starting blocks. He is finding getting work in TO difficult.

CareerJoy | Canada's Career Counseling|Career Counselor|Career Change| Career Counselling| Career Advice | Career Test | Career Coach | Resume Writing | Career Expert | Career Change | Interview | Job search


----------



## Dr.G.

There was a man who owned some water front property in South Carolina. He was very happy with his property until he realized the there was a manatee that constantly swam in the waters that were "his". This became more and more irksome to the man, until he could stand it no longer. At last he resolved to rid himself of the troublesome creature. Calling to it he said "Hey, what's your name?"

"Hugh," came the reply, as Hugh obligingly swam over to the man.

At this point the man grabbed Hugh and began to beat him viciously. The police were called and the man arrested. When the case came to trial, his lawyer argued it should be thrown out of court - since assault against a marine mammal was not an offense.

The judge overruled this argument. "Clearly," he said, "This is a crime against Hugh manatee."


----------



## johnp

Good one Marc ... and a nice break in the action.

Happy afternoon all, hope the day's been treating everyone well. Our rain has stopped, and it's been a touch brighter. We'll venture out for a break on the balcony soon ... but what to drink? Any ideas for this TGIF?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one Marc ... and a nice break in the action.
> 
> Happy afternoon all, hope the day's been treating everyone well. Our rain has stopped, and it's been a touch brighter. We'll venture out for a break on the balcony soon ... but what to drink? Any ideas for this TGIF?


Our rain has just started, John, but it's still 9C, so no snow. My wife brought back some nice white wine, so I might suggest that blend.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Our rain has just started, John, but it's still 9C, so no snow. My wife brought back some nice white wine, so I might suggest that blend.


No snow = a good thing. A nice white wine = another good thing!! We'll opt for both!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> No snow = a good thing. A nice white wine = another good thing!! We'll opt for both!!


Sounds like a fine plan, John. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

No baseball tonight, but the CFL game between Calgary and BC helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No baseball tonight, but the CFL game between Calgary and BC helps.


Calgary is crushing the Lions. Deborah is happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow afternoon .............. TO at SK ........... big game for Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got off to a late start as I stayed up to watch Calgary kick some BC butt. SAP is now ready with a very interesting video on building a guitar out of whisky barrel wood, a baseball catch to remember and a confused duck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I slept in to get as much sleep as possible just in case the Giants game runs late tonight in Detroit. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a light continental-style breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I slept in to get as much sleep as possible just in case the Giants game runs late tonight in Detroit. We shall see.


Morning Marc, good plan, but it won't be as late as when they are on the west coast. The game starts just after 6:00 in Detroit, so that is only 7:30 your time, non? It should be over by 11:30 or so for you. 

My problem is the Riders/Argos game starts at 2:00 our time and runs to 5:00, so I will miss the first hour of the ball game as it starts at 4:00 our time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, god plan, but it won't be as late as when they are on the west coast. The game starts just after 6:00 in Detroit, so that is only 7:30 your time, non? It should be over by 11:30 or so for you.
> 
> My problem is the Riders/Argos game starts at 2:00 our time and runs to 5:00, so I will miss the first hour of the ball game as it starts at 4:00 our time.


Don, not sure if it's a "god plan", but it could be a good plan, since the game does not start until 930PM here in St.John's. :yawn: 

Guess you are going to have to decide if you are more of a Riders fan or a fan of the Tigers. Let's hope for a SK and SF win, and we will all be happy. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, the tigers website says it starts at 6:00, but the Fox network says 8:00 eastern. That means it starts here at 6:00 here, so it's no problem. I wonder why the Tigers have it starting at 6:00? Is that perhaps when the stadium gates open?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, the tigers website says it starts at 6:00, but the Fox network says 8:00 eastern. That means it starts here at 6:00 here, so it's no problem. I wonder why the Tigers have it starting at 6:00? Is that perhaps when the stadium gates open?


Well, the actual game starts at 707PM in Detroit, which is 807PM in the east and 937PM here in St.John's. Whatever, we shall have our orange SF rally flags and black doxies out in full force to root the Giants home to victory once again. Deborah said that I can't color the doxies orange, but can only pretend that they are all black. 

MLB Preview - San Francisco Giants at Detroit Tigers - Oct 27, 2012 - CBSSports.com


----------



## johnp

Late-morning/Afternoon all. Hope everyone's well, and in good spirits, and all. Damp-cold day here ... wet and more wet, with clouds seeming to be down amongst the trees. Out with daughter this morning, finally got to see and have a ride in her new car, and then share dim sum and chatter together. A nice get together - we missed such last weekend. Nothing planned for the afternoon, will take it as it comes.
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. A quiet day here as well. I totally forgot about 4PM High Tea.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. A quiet day here as well. I totally forgot about 4PM High Tea.


Our daughter (via her friend who truly loves to do his "brew your own" wines) provided us recently with another couple of very decent whites - a pinot grigio and a gewurztraminer. 
The cork was pulled out of the former yesterday, and the latter today -- here's to her friend, he makes a very decent white wine!!  (and to our daughter for getting it to us!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Our daughter (via her friend who truly loves to do his "brew your own" wines) provided us recently with another couple of very decent whites - a pinot grigio and a gewurztraminer.
> The cork was pulled out of the former yesterday, and the latter today -- here's to her friend, he makes a very decent white wine!!  (and to our daughter for getting it to us!!)


Sounds like a party is brewing, John. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a party is brewing, John. :clap::clap::clap:


... no party, but a nice afternoon "for two"!!  
And after all the food we enjoyed this morning, there's no 'real' kitchen dinner prep's for me today - yeah!! Some leftovers for today, then a good Sunday dinner will be on the menu tomorrow.
Maybe a movie this evening? Have "The Last of the Blonde Bombshells" w/Judy Dench waiting to be tried. Sounds like fun.
Time will tell .....


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... no party, but a nice afternoon "for two"!!
> And after all the food we enjoyed this morning, there's no 'real' kitchen dinner prep's for me today - yeah!! Some leftovers for today, then a good Sunday dinner will be on the menu tomorrow.
> Maybe a movie this evening? Have "The Last of the Blonde Bombshells" w/Judy Dench waiting to be tried. Sounds like fun.
> Time will tell .....


Sounds, good, John. I am grading while watching the Georgia-Florida game online, and waiting for the Giants-Tigers game to start. Then, it is all eyes focused on baseball. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds, good, John. I am grading while watching the Georgia-Florida game online, and waiting for the Giants-Tigers game to start. Then, it is all eyes focused on baseball. We shall see.


Enjoy the baseball game this eve .... it sounds like a great series this year.


----------



## SINC

Sigh, my Riders lost, so now the question becomes do they make the playoffs in the east or the west? That depends on the Montreal/Edmonton outcome tomorrow. This crossover stuff is crap. Two divisions, four teams each, no crossover should be involved. Yer in or yer out in yer division, simple as that. Grrrrr.

Oh well, on to the ball game!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Enjoy the baseball game this eve .... it sounds like a great series this year.


Yes .................. especially if you are a life-long Giants fan as I am. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sigh, my Riders lost, so now the question becomes do they make the playoffs in the east or the west? That depends on the Montreal/Edmonton outcome tomorrow. This crossover stuff is crap. Two divisions, four teams each, no crossover should be involved. Yer in or yer out in yer division, simple as that. Grrrrr.
> 
> Oh well, on to the ball game!


I agree, but that's the way it is until Halifax gets a team and they put a team in Saskatoon. Then, there will be some interesting matchups.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I agree, but that's the way it is until Halifax gets a team and they put a team in Saskatoon. Then, there will be some interesting matchups.


Yep, but the fools are going to put a team back in Ottawa again next year, after what?, four failures now? I suspect if they put a team in Halifax, it would become the Saskatchewan of the east and make money, unlike Ottawa's fickle fan support.

Saskatoon and Halifax would be great!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the Univ. of Georgia Bulldogs beat the Florida Gators 17-9, so let's hope that this bodes well for the Giants. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, but the fools are going to put a team back in Ottawa again next year, after what?, four failures now? I suspect if they put a team in Halifax, it would become the Saskatchewan of the east and make money, unlike Ottawa's fickle fan support.
> 
> Saskatoon and Halifax would be great!


Yes, SK fans would really boost a Saskatoon-Regina rivalry, and a team in Halifax would balance things a bit more as a new venue, rather than a repeat venue in Ottawa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the Giants-Tigers game is about to start. May the best team win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, it's warmer in St.John's than Detroit.

Weather Forecast: Detroit, Michigan - The Weather Network
Weather Forecast: St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - The Weather Network

Granted, who would want to play in the fog and drizzle, but we have warmer weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the Giants have drawn first blood, but it is early in the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am wondering if RP is at the game??? I hope so.


----------



## SINC

You know, I love baseball, but I am left to wonder how it became such a disgusting display of spit? It has to be the only sport that condones gum chewing, sunflower spitting offal. Make that awful too. It should be banned and clean up the horrible mess that any dugout floor is seen to be on high def TV these days. YUK!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You know, I love baseball, but I am left to wonder how it became such a disgusting display of spit? It has to be the only sport that condones gum chewing, sunflower spitting offal. Make that awful too. It should be banned and clean up the horrible mess that any dugout floor is seen to be on high def TV these days. YUK!


Don, Deborah said the same thing. Some of it is actually sunflower seeds, but most is just plain spit. Yes, watching in HD leaves nothing to the imagination.

Still, I love to watch the super slow motion clips on close plays.


----------



## SINC

Thank goodness they don't show the spit in HD slow motion.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thank goodness they don't show the spit in HD slow motion.


XX)

Giants' bats are really cold tonight. Luckily, their fielding is a bit better than normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, but that was Detroit's inning to bust open this game. Add good pitching to good fielding to keep the Giants ahead.


----------



## KC4

Hi Shang,

Hilarious comments about the spit gentlemen...something I've seen on TV (Hockey is bad too) and wondered why it was tolerated...now, even more graphic in HD. Yuck.


----------



## groovetube

evening. It's been a long time since I've watched baseball. I have loved watching the game. Probably one of my favorite. People complain of the boredom etc. but I don't see it that way.

On a high today, just went out after a year of researching and talking to drum companies, and ended up with a top of the line sonor prolite big drumkit in silver sparkle. Handcrafted in Germany. Now I feel like I've eaten way waaay too much chocolate. Worked real hard on getting these.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> On a high today, just went out after a year of researching and talking to drum companies, and ended up with a top of the line sonor prolite big drumkit in silver sparkle. Handcrafted in Germany. Now I feel like I've eaten way waaay too much chocolate. Worked real hard on getting these.


Woot! 

Pics, or it didn't happen Tim.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hi Shang,
> 
> Hilarious comments about the spit gentlemen...something I've seen on TV (Hockey is bad too) and wondered why it was tolerated...now, even more graphic in HD. Yuck.


Or as we fondly refer to it here: Schpit. Rhymes with, well, you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Shang,
> 
> Hilarious comments about the spit gentlemen...something I've seen on TV (Hockey is bad too) and wondered why it was tolerated...now, even more graphic in HD. Yuck.


Morning, Kim. Yes, far too much spit in baseball .................. still, it is better than when they were spitting out tobacco juice. XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the Giants have done what no other National League team has done in the World Series since the 1919 Reds shut out the Chicago White Sox twice in the World Series.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> evening. It's been a long time since I've watched baseball. I have loved watching the game. Probably one of my favorite. People complain of the boredom etc. but I don't see it that way.
> 
> On a high today, just went out after a year of researching and talking to drum companies, and ended up with a top of the line sonor prolite big drumkit in silver sparkle. Handcrafted in Germany. Now I feel like I've eaten way waaay too much chocolate. Worked real hard on getting these.


Yes, one has to love a game when the Giants win. 

Good luck with your tour, Tim. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Sunday Brunch will be served in about six hours or so. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Slept in this morning after watching all of the World Series game last night. Hopefully, tonight shall be the final game of this year's World Series. We shall see.

I shall make a victory Sunday Brunch for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, boy that was a whopper of an earthquake in B.C. last night at 7.7, created a tsunami now headed for Hawaii.

Great game for the Giants last night again. It will be a complete reversal of the experts predictions if they sweep Detroit and I think they just might do it.

SAP is very busy this morning with too much to list, but don't miss the video. It's a bit long, but stick with it and watch this young man amaze you with his uncanny ability to balance a ball just about anywhere on his body.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Woot!
> 
> Pics, or it didn't happen Tim.


ok, I can't take photos and perhaps my sheer excitement couldn't allow me to take a clear picture with the iphone. But this is just the shells I bought without any tother stands or cymbals etc etc. But I'm using these for a couple cool shows this week coming up (just half of the kit though) so Maybe I'll get a better shot all setup. I'm pinching myself this morning xmas came early.


----------



## JCCanuck

groovetube said:


> ok, I can't take photos and perhaps my sheer excitement couldn't allow me to take a clear picture with the iphone. But this is just the shells I bought without any tother stands or cymbals etc etc. But I'm using these for a couple cool shows this week coming up (just half of the kit though) so Maybe I'll get a better shot all setup. I'm pinching myself this morning xmas came early.


There goes the neighbourhood! :lmao:


----------



## groovetube

they're already used to me 

The big zep vintage kit has been set up here for a few years.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, boy that was a whopper of an earthquake in B.C. last night at 7.7, created a tsunami now headed for Hawaii.
> 
> Great game for the Giants last night again. It will be a complete reversal of the experts predictions if they sweep Detroit and I think they just might do it.
> 
> SAP is very busy this morning with too much to list, but don't miss the video. It's a bit long, but stick with it and watch this young man amaze you with his uncanny ability to balance a ball just about anywhere on his body.


Yes, I heard of the earthquake, and that they have called off the tsumami alert for Hawaii. Now, only the eastern US needs to be worried.

Yes, the "experts" who forecast the Tigers in 4 games are now rethinking what they said. I predicted the Giants in 7, but I would love to be proven wrong tonight and see the Giants sweep. We shall see.

I want this to be a Giants Halloween.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ok, I can't take photos and perhaps my sheer excitement couldn't allow me to take a clear picture with the iphone. But this is just the shells I bought without any tother stands or cymbals etc etc. But I'm using these for a couple cool shows this week coming up (just half of the kit though) so Maybe I'll get a better shot all setup. I'm pinching myself this morning xmas came early.


Cool. Can't wait to see the cymbals. Kudos, Tim.


----------



## Rps

Tim in honour of your purchase:

gene krupa buddy rich drum battle - YouTube

Haven't found any Cosy Cole that's good enough to post, but enjoy two masters....


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Marc not sure if you'll get your wish today, since there have only been around 20 sweeps with the evil empire having around 9 or so ... and the tiggers aren't the empire. But, statistically, we'll be heading back to San Fran....... but I hope they pull the plug tonight.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang.



SINC said:


> Morning Marc, boy that was a whopper of an earthquake in B.C. last night at 7.7, created a tsunami now headed for Hawaii.


Have they been able to trace the epicenter to Tim's house yet? 



groovetube said:


> ok, I can't take photos and perhaps my sheer excitement couldn't allow me to take a clear picture with the iphone. But this is just the shells I bought without any tother stands or cymbals etc etc. But I'm using these for a couple cool shows this week coming up (just half of the kit though) so Maybe I'll get a better shot all setup. I'm pinching myself this morning xmas came early.


OMG. Wow. Wow. Wow.
I'd love to see a picture of them all set up too. 
I also imagine it would be a helluvalot of fun to watch and hear you play them as well. 

Just seeing the size and beauty of the kit, it made me wonder....how are you going to travel with them? Do they come with padded carrying crates? You must need a van al to yourself for these babies. 



JCCanuck said:


> There goes the neighbourhood! :lmao:


Hahahah!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Marc not sure if you'll get your wish today, since there have only been around 20 sweeps with the evil empire having around 9 or so ... and the tiggers aren't the empire. But, statistically, we'll be heading back to San Fran....... but I hope they pull the plug tonight.


Afternoon, Rp. Are you going to any of the games, being as close as you are to Motown?

Still, let's hope the Giants win tonight and it is all over except for the parade in SF.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Are you going to any of the games, being as close as you are to Motown?
> 
> Still, let's hope the Giants win tonight and it is all over except for the parade in SF.


HI Marc, today is not the day to be in Detroit .... the Lion's are playing , the Tigers, they have some concerts and the Pistons are active .... the perfect storm to stay away. In fact, they have been telling people that the roads and parking are a mess. So, no, I don't think so, they $1200 price tag also might influence me.........

Besides, tonight is my PBS night with " Call the Midwife, Masterpiece,Mystery, and MI5 from 8 to 12 so I can always channel bounce..................


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Tim in honour of your purchase:
> 
> gene krupa buddy rich drum battle - YouTube
> 
> Haven't found any Cosy Cole that's good enough to post, but enjoy two masters....


Hah. That was fun too, thanks Rp.


----------



## JCCanuck

KC4 said:


> Have they been able to trace the epicenter to Tim's house yet?


:lmao::lmao: Now that was even funnier than my quip KC4!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> HI Marc, today is not the day to be in Detroit .... the Lion's are playing , the Tigers, they have some concerts and the Pistons are active .... the perfect storm to stay away. In fact, they have been telling people that the roads and parking are a mess. So, no, I don't think so, they $1200 price tag also might influence me.........
> 
> Besides, tonight is my PBS night with " Call the Midwife, Masterpiece,Mystery, and MI5 from 8 to 12 so I can always channel bounce..................


Rp, all true, but the Giants are playing for the World Series!!!!! Where is your sense of baseball history ....................... and what is $1200 in light of seeing the Curse of McCovey laid to rest after 50 years ............. even if they are not playing the Yankees???


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang.
> 
> 
> 
> Have they been able to trace the epicenter to Tim's house yet?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. Wow. Wow. Wow.
> I'd love to see a picture of them all set up too.
> I also imagine it would be a helluvalot of fun to watch and hear you play them as well.
> 
> Just seeing the size and beauty of the kit, it made me wonder....how are you going to travel with them? Do they come with padded carrying crates? You must need a van al to yourself for these babies.
> 
> 
> Hahahah!


Usually I have hard shell cases, and softs for in town. Some flight cases but it's not really economical to fly them anymore. My dec trip there is a kit being supplied I just bring whatever creature comforts like fav cymbals or snare drum etc. Easier than cramming all these into big expensive flight cases.

that clip is an epic rp, though buddy rich is the technical master, my all time favorite has always been Gene Krupa. He had the feel, the playing, and... that class. Of course Max Roach, Elvin Jones (wow), Bernard Purdie... well I could go on for hours.

Well now it may be a sunday with a glass of single malt and some classic vinyl with those very drummers.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Usually I have hard shell cases, and softs for in town. Some flight cases but it's not really economical to fly them anymore. My dec trip there is a kit being supplied I just bring whatever creature comforts like fav cymbals or snare drum etc. Easier than cramming all these into big expensive flight cases.
> 
> that clip is an epic rp, though buddy rich is the technical master, my all time favorite has always been Gene Krupa. He had the feel, the playing, and... that class. Of course Max Roach, Elvin Jones (wow), Bernard Purdie... well I could go on for hours.
> 
> Well now it may be a sunday with a glass of single malt and some classic vinyl with those very drummers.


Sounds like a plan, Tim. If the Giants win tonight's game, it shall be drinks on the house at the Hair of the Doxie Den for the rest of the month of October.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am again late for 4PM High Tea. I was out walking the doxies in the afternoon fog. I love walking in fog .................. the type you see in B movies depicting London.


----------



## Rps

Tim here is a set from Tull with Doan Perry

Jethro Tull (Drum Solo) - YouTube

Tull had 3 of the best drummers I've ever heard ( my Grandfather was a concert drummer and even he agreed ).


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I am again late for 4PM High Tea. I was out walking the doxies in the afternoon fog. I love walking in fog .................. the type you see in B movies depicting London.


I like walking in the fog as well. 
We just came in from a short neighbourhood walkabout. A rather nice fall day on the go here, and great for a stroll to see what's happening re: fall colours, and the like. A rather pleasant 15C here at noon ... no complaints.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I like walking in the fog as well.
> We just came in from a short neighbourhood walkabout. A rather nice fall day on the go here, and great for a stroll to see what's happening re: fall colours, and the like. A rather pleasant 15C here at noon ... no complaints.


Evening, John. Just under 11C and the street light are shrouded in the low hanging fog. No complaints here as well.


----------



## johnp

It's out to the balcony for us soon -- for a "break and sit" - and a little wine too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's out to the balcony for us soon -- for a "break and sit" - and a little wine too!!


We are wining and dining inside, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just informed me that Gus flies in from Edmonton on Tuesday and Rudy flies in from Edmonton on Wednesday ................ via Toronto. So, unless there is a snowstorm in Edmonton, and a Hurricane alert in TO, they shall be here by about 4PM on Tuesday and Wed. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Marc, let's hope the Tigers are whining and dining.....


----------



## SINC

One thing is for sure, the way the Giants have played have made a fan out of me. They deserve the sweep. Good luck to them, even if it does cost me ten bucks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, let's hope the Tigers are whining and dining.....


OK ................. so long as they are not hitting and fielding. Go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One thing is for sure, the way the Giants have played have made a fan out of me. They deserve the sweep. Good luck to them, even if it does cost me ten bucks.


Wow, good to hear, Don. Personally, if I lose, my money goes to our local food bank. I have done some volunteer work for them as well as sending them money.

SWEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Marc, ever year I give the food bank a $100 bill for Christmas (and the Sally Ann too) along with my regular grocery donation. This year, it looks like they will get $110, thanks to your Giants.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the NY Giants just beat the Dallas Cowboys in Dallas ..................... so maybe that will be a good omen for the SF Giants. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, ever year I give the food bank a $100 bill for Christmas (and the Sally Ann too) along with my regular grocery donation. This year, it looks like they will get $110, thanks to your Giants.


Good to know, Don. I always give to the SA in the name of my sister, who died in a SA hospital in NYC. I have even left the SA in my will, and get a personalized card from the Major here in St. John's since I give more than $1000 each year. They call me on my birthday to see how I am, and each year appreciate my contributions since I am not a member of the SA church. I like the work they do, so they are my main charity along with the local food bank and Stella Burry Community Services.


----------



## Dr.G.

So far, I have won $252 by betting on Giants in the Lotto Pro Line, and I have sent all that money to charity ................... in hopes that that will help buy a bit of good karma for the SF Giants. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we are just about to see the start of game #4 of the World Series. The Giants have swept in 1922 and 1954 ......................... so, let's hope that three times is a charm. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matt Cain has a chance of mathing the great Sandy Koufax's record of winning a final World Series game in the same year he pitched a perfect game. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's do it in 4 this time. 

2010 World Series Game 5: Twenty-Seven Outs - YouTube

The San Francisco Giants road to the 2010 World Series - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

1954 World Series Game 1: Indians vs Giants - YouTube

1954 World Series Game 2: Indians vs Giants - YouTube

1954 World Series Game 3: Giants vs Indians - YouTube

1954 World Series Game 4: Giants vs Indians - YouTube

May they repeat this sweep tonight ................... and purge the memories of 50 years ago. We shall see.

1962 World Series Game 7: Yankees @ Giants - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

This does not seem like Matt Cain's night. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to rain in Detroit ..........................


----------



## Dr.G.

The outlook is not brilliant in Motown tonight. 

Still, "ya gotta believe".


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Scherzer is gone, but he outpitched Cain tonight. I give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to be a long night, so I am going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow ................. either in victory mode, or not. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good grief, I have never heard a more off key version of God Bless America than that foursome pulled off. Brutal.


----------



## SINC

Well, they did it! Best $10 bet I ever lost! 4-3 Giants!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. More snow here today and had to shovel for the first time yesterday with more in store to clear away this morning. Today on SAP, the wind blows a car away like a piece of cardboard, a tale about the Lone Ranger on the Letterman show and inside the world's narrowest house.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good grief, I have never heard a more off key version of God Bless America than that foursome pulled off. Brutal.


I would have to agree, Don. Did not even sound like that fine song.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, they did it! Best $10 bet I ever lost! 4-3 Giants!


Yes, it was a great game, Don .................... especially if one is a Giants fan. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. More snow here today and had to shovel for the first time yesterday with more in store to clear away this morning. Today on SAP, the wind blows a car away like a piece of cardboard, a tale about the Lone Ranger on the Letterman show and inside the world's narrowest house.


Morning, Don. I shall make a grand Victory Breakfast for us all this morning, and then check out SAP once the coffee is made. Later.

Very foggy and 10C here, and one does not have to shovel fog.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Wet and windy here today and cold ( for us ). I was surprised to see a sweep, doesn't happen often, but if you are going to lose, might as well be all the games. Now, of course, will come the talk of the waste of money on the big contracts ... Caberra and Fielder especially .... thank G_d the Lions won or the sports crowd would have rioted ( that is if anyone would be able to tell ) in downtown "D".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Wet and windy here today and cold ( for us ). I was surprised to see a sweep, doesn't happen often, but if you are going to lose, might as well be all the games. Now, of course, will come the talk of the waste of money on the big contracts ... Caberra and Fielder especially .... thank G_d the Lions won or the sports crowd would have rioted ( that is if anyone would be able to tell ) in downtown "D".


Well, there were thousands outside of the city hall in SF, and all went well. Even got Deborah to watch the end of the game. I was dancing around the house with a doxie in my arms yelling "The Giants win the Series .............. the Giants win the Series ........." 'Tis a grand day to be a Giants fan. :clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, loved that tale about the Lone Ranger on the Letterman show.

The Lone Ranger theme - YouTube

The Lone Ranger Season 1 Episode 1 Enter The Lone Ranger Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Rps

Hello all: Am in the process of building some material for my web site, would appreciate a comment or two on format, etc.., Still playing with it so be kind but critical....thanx

The ESL Learning Journal | Each giant leap in learning begins with one small step!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, loved that tale about the Lone Ranger on the Letterman show.
> 
> The Lone Ranger theme - YouTube
> 
> The Lone Ranger Season 1 Episode 1 Enter The Lone Ranger Part 1 - YouTube


Marc, what memories from my childhood, thanks! I am looking forward to the release of the Disney version of the Lone Ranger in July of next year starring Arnie Hammer as the Lone Ranger and Johhny Depp as a very different Tonto. It looks like it will be a fun romp:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I would have to agree, Don. Did not even sound like that fine song.


LOL!

Marc, I just ran across this clip that reminded me of that awful rendition of God Bless America:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Hope you got as big a laugh as I did!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, what memories from my childhood, thanks! I am looking forward to the release of the Disney version of the Lone Ranger in July of next year starring Arnie Hammer as the Lone Ranger and Johhny Depp as a very different Tonto. It looks like it will be a fun romp:


Yes, I heard of this remake. Still, there is something about being a kid in NYC, and never seeing a horse, that made the Lone Ranger and that genre of TV show unique.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> LOL!
> 
> Marc, I just ran across this clip that reminded me of that awful rendition of God Bless America:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you got as big a laugh as I did!


I cringed more than laughed ................. as one would if sucking a lemon. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: Am in the process of building some material for my web site, would appreciate a comment or two on format, etc.., Still playing with it so be kind but critical....thanx
> 
> The ESL Learning Journal | Each giant leap in learning begins with one small step!


Loved the notion of the "music of language", Rp. A well thought out and very well written journal posting. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Hello all: Am in the process of building some material for my web site, would appreciate a comment or two on format, etc.., Still playing with it so be kind but critical....thanx
> 
> The ESL Learning Journal | Each giant leap in learning begins with one small step!


Glad to learn that my Junior High French experiences were not unique. While my Grade 7 and 8 teacher was quite good, Grade 9 was torture. The new teacher trying to convert the Parisian accent we had spent two years learning into the Quebec accent she was familiar with.

I liked the site and the layout. I think as long as you have fun with it, so will those you are trying to reach.


----------



## Dr.G.

Neither Gus nor Rudy will be able to fly in to St.John's tomorrow or Wednesday due to flight cancellations in TO. I keep watching CNN and WPIX in NYC to see scenes of my old neighborhood which, luckily, is on high grounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Strange to have no baseball to watch. Still, the Giants won, and I am pleased. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Hope all are well, but I have some bad news:

If you haven't heard already, the H.M.S. Bounty, the replica ship built in Lunenburg has been lost in Hurricane Sandy along with 2 of its crew members. 
Bounty crew member found dead, captain still missing - Nova Scotia - CBC News

This ship was docked near the Sorlandet while in Norway and we were privileged to be able to go aboard and meet the crew. I have many pictures. The Class Afloat students spent considerably more time with the crew, not only touring the Bounty but showing the Sorlandet off to the crew of the Bounty. Some have stayed in contact over the internet.


----------



## SINC

Too bad about the Bounty Kim, that is a real loss.

SAP is up for the day with a little pooch who tucks himself into bed, a Just For Laughs TV Repair Girl prank just for Marc. (Watch the timing, it is incredible) and what everyone should know about washing their hands.


----------



## SINC

Here is the last picture of the Bounty as she sank.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Hope all are well, but I have some bad news:
> 
> If you haven't heard already, the H.M.S. Bounty, the replica ship built in Lunenburg has been lost in Hurricane Sandy along with 2 of its crew members.
> Bounty crew member found dead, captain still missing - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> This ship was docked near the Sorlandet while in Norway and we were privileged to be able to go aboard and meet the crew. I have many pictures. The Class Afloat students spent considerably more time with the crew, not only touring the Bounty but showing the Sorlandet off to the crew of the Bounty. Some have stayed in contact over the internet.


We went on the Bounty replica when we were in Lunenburg back in the late 90s. Such a shame to lose this ship, but even sadder to lose two crew members. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A simple breakfast this morning as I watch the devastation caused by Sandy on CNN.


----------



## Dr.G.

We delayed Kim's birthday party from yesterday, but shall have a surprise party for her today. So, when she comes in to The Shang, everyone yell "Surprise".


----------



## KC4

dr.g. said:


> we delayed kim's birthday party from yesterday, but shall have a surprise party for her today. So, when she comes in to the shang, everyone yell "surprise".


*Surprise!*


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> *Surprise!*


SURPRISE!!!!
Happy Birthday Kim!!!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Too bad about the Bounty Kim, that is a real loss.
> 
> SAP is up for the day with a little pooch who tucks himself into bed, a Just For Laughs TV Repair Girl prank just for Marc. (Watch the timing, it is incredible) and what everyone should know about washing their hands.





Dr.G. said:


> We went on the Bounty replica when we were in Lunenburg back in the late 90s. Such a shame to lose this ship, but even sadder to lose two crew members. :-(


Indeed. 
The kids are hoping beyond hope that Captain Walbridge will be found alive, but all recognize the unlikelyhood of that. They've all been trained to use the survival suits, and they know that 1) if you don't get then on right the first attempt, it's difficult to correct (even in calm seas) and 2) they aren't warm, especially if one was just wearing shorts and a t-shirt when donning them.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> *Surprise!*


You are not supposed to say "surprise", but rather you are to be surprised.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Indeed.
> The kids are hoping beyond hope that Captain Walbridge will be found alive, but all recognize the unlikelyhood of that. They've all been trained to use the survival suits, and they know that 1) if you don't get then on right the first attempt, it's difficult to correct (even in calm seas) and 2) they aren't warm, especially if one was just wearing shorts and a t-shirt when donning them.


Yes, we hope beyond home for her survival.


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> SURPRISE!!!!
> Happy Birthday Kim!!!


Thanks John! 



Dr.G. said:


> You are not supposed to say "surprise", but rather you are to be surprised.


EEK! Thanks! 
I was just following directions! (Snort)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks John!
> 
> 
> 
> EEK! Thanks!
> I was just following directions! (Snort)


It's your party so you are to be surprised and not yell "surprise".


----------



## Sonal

Surprise!

(Did I get that right?)


----------



## Rps

Surprise! Happy Birthday Kim, I wish I was 29............again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Surprise!
> 
> (Did I get that right?)


Yes, you got the call just right. Merci, Sonal.

Any chance of you getting the Giller Prize tonight?????

$50K Giller Prize to be awarded tonight - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News Bug Humbar. Well, maybe next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Surprise! Happy Birthday Kim, I wish I was 29............again.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, that was a fine age.

How is Sandy hitting you folks in Windsor?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we are doing quite well here. Windy but not a much as yesterday, probably around 40MPH, we are expecting some more rain but nothing like those more east of us,say Ottawa, Quebec City and your way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we are doing quite well here. Windy but not a much as yesterday, probably around 40MPH, we are expecting some more rain but nothing like those more east of us,say Ottawa, Quebec City and your way.


Good to hear, Rp. Nothing is forecast for us here in St.John's, other than more mild temps and lots of fog.


----------



## SINC

Happy Birthday Kim!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I missed 4PM High Tea here, but I am in time for it in ON. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just saw your posting in the Weather Thread -- 

"-7° with a wind chill of -14° as the snow continues to accumulate under a heavy snowfall warning to our west. We now have nearly a foot of snow on the ground. " Is this normal???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I missed 4PM High Tea here, but I am in time for it in ON. Anyone interested?


Sounds good Marc ... I need a break from what I've been doing. A nice hot tea, with a shot of scotch, would sure hit the spot about now!! Thanks for the offer!! 
I'll enjoy it out on the balcony, while watching the weather happenings. 
Cheers!


----------



## Sonal

Tea would be lovely.



Dr.G. said:


> Yes, you got the call just right. Merci, Sonal.
> 
> Any chance of you getting the Giller Prize tonight?????
> 
> $50K Giller Prize to be awarded tonight - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News Bug Humbar. Well, maybe next year.


I believe they have a minimum requirement of having a book published. Weirdos.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... I need a break from what I've been doing. A nice hot tea, with a shot of scotch, would sure hit the spot about now!! Thanks for the offer!!
> I'll enjoy it out on the balcony, while watching the weather happenings.
> Cheers!


Well, I am not a Scotch drinker, so you may have my shot ................ or we could save it for Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea would be lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they have a minimum requirement of having a book published. Weirdos.


Coming right up, Sonal.

Yes, that is a silly requirement. Maybe next year.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Six mintes to Four - Tea Time is here (almost)

I've put the pot on - home made Tim's coffee for everyone!

Have to bring your own munchies tho, I ate the last one while waiting for the power to come back on last night.


----------



## Rps

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... I need a break from what I've been doing. A nice hot tea, with a shot of scotch, would sure hit the spot about now!! Thanks for the offer!!
> I'll enjoy it out on the balcony, while watching the weather happenings.
> Cheers!


Say John, did I hear that your area got whacked again with another earthquake, this time 6.6? Everything okay out there, Sandy seems to be filling the headlines here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bill. We have plenty of items to munch on if you would like something.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say John, did I hear that your area got whacked again with another earthquake, this time 6.6? Everything okay out there, Sandy seems to be filling the headlines here.


True. Luckily, from what was reported on CBC, there was not much damage in that part of Canada.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> True. Luckily, from what was reported on CBC, there was not much damage in that part of Canada.


Susan Musgrave (poetry professor in my program) lives in Haida Gwaii. This is a report of her description of the quake:

Canadian poet Susan Musgrave recounts Haidi Gwaii earthquake experience


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Say John, did I hear that your area got whacked again with another earthquake, this time 6.6? Everything okay out there, Sandy seems to be filling the headlines here.


Yes ... up close to where the other one was. Luckily, no particular damage - except raising more fears. Nothing felt down here from it, or the previous one. 
Lots of tv news coverage recently re: pre-earthquake preparations we all should take. Schools, and the like, have been having 'drills', and etc.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, just saw your posting in the Weather Thread --
> 
> "-7° with a wind chill of -14° as the snow continues to accumulate under a heavy snowfall warning to our west. We now have nearly a foot of snow on the ground. " Is this normal???


It's normal in the sense that we have this much snow by Halloween about half the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Susan Musgrave (poetry professor in my program) lives in Haida Gwaii. This is a report of her description of the quake:
> 
> Canadian poet Susan Musgrave recounts Haidi Gwaii earthquake experience


An interesting first-hand account, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's normal in the sense that we have this much snow by Halloween about half the time.


That is what my wife said of her days as a child in Calgary and Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at our last OtHD Breakfast for October, 2012. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast for us all ................ but first, coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast for us all ................ but first, coffee. Enjoy.


Morning ye all! Thanks Marc but I must pass for I have my 1 hour core stabilization workout at the club at eight (to help my recovery from my double herniated back).
What is an otHD?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. otHD is "over the hump day", ie: Wednesday.  Wind chill of -17° here makes for a chilly day. Today on SAP, a video of a dog who save two of his canine friends when their canoes slips away from a dock, some advice for married men and a tale about a Halloween costume.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Morning ye all! Thanks Marc but I must pass for I have my 1 hour core stabilization workout at the club at eight (to help my recovery from my double herniated back).
> What is an otHD?


Ouch. I have sciatica, but that is nothing like the pain you must have suffered.

OtHD is Over the Hump Day, which is a term we use in teaching to signify the middle of the week for school children.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. otHD is "over the hump day", ie: Wednesday.  Wind chill of -17° here makes for a chilly day. Today on SAP, a video of a dog who save two of his canine friends when their canoes slips away from a dock, some advice for married men and a tale about a Halloween costume.


Double ouch!! That is a cold day in Feb. for us here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

The photo of Bannerman Castle got me to thinking about a spot in Colorado I have enjoyed visiting over the years. 

Bishop Castle - Photos of Jim Bishop's Castle Near Westcliffe, CO

Maybe another SAP possibility.

For the record Jim Bishop is probably certifiable but as far as I can tell he has never hurt anyone, so more power to him.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool spot, Bob. I have always liked Colorado. Have been there twice.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all: Cold and damp here today. The wind has died down, so at least I don't have a poodle kite when I take MayBelle out. Marc, I've finally started to layout my Lit Review .... what a pain in the xxxxxx, but I guess it has to be done, so..... Haven't had any nibbles for jobs yet but am ever hopeful.

Been looking at the news and things looks very wet and strewn out east .... did Nova Scotia get whacked more than St. John's, thinking about your new home.....


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> A cool spot, Bob. I have always liked Colorado. Have been there twice.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you today?


You can walk throughout much of the castle and catwalks. I was there when the bell was hoisted into the small tower several years ago.

After several hours of Frizzle our streets just need some paint to become instant curling rinks. Should explain why I will be going for a walk right after lunch. Simply too lazy to try to remove the ice from the car windows. A ski-pole or two should help maintain my dignity and an upright point of view.


----------



## johnp

Rp .... I've been thinking about NS as well. We have friends with a cottage on the Northumberland Strait (near Amherst), and they're presently away on a south Pacific cruise. 

Marc ... hope all went 'ok' down Lunenburg way.


----------



## Rps

Yeah John, the area of this storm was huge ..... even Wawa got whacked with the rain.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all: Cold and damp here today. The wind has died down, so at least I don't have a poodle kite when I take MayBelle out. Marc, I've finally started to layout my Lit Review .... what a pain in the xxxxxx, but I guess it has to be done, so..... Haven't had any nibbles for jobs yet but am ever hopeful.
> 
> Been looking at the news and things looks very wet and strewn out east .... did Nova Scotia get whacked more than St. John's, thinking about your new home.....


Afternoon, Rp. 10C and mild here, with no wind or fog or drizzle or rain. We just picked up Rudy, who flew the red eye in from Edmonton. He seems to be fitting in well. Pictures later.

Good luck on the lit review. Yes, it is a big pain ........... but it is necessary. Good luck with the job search. I keep an eye out for positions for you and Mark. In adult education, Nova Scotia is miles ahead of NL, and is expanding its programs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Been looking at the news and things looks very wet and strewn out east .... did Nova Scotia get whacked more than St. John's, thinking about your new home.....


Nova Scotia got a great deal more rain and pounding surf ........... all we got was mild temps, no wind and lots of fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> You can walk throughout much of the castle and catwalks. I was there when the bell was hoisted into the small tower several years ago.
> 
> After several hours of Frizzle our streets just need some paint to become instant curling rinks. Should explain why I will be going for a walk right after lunch. Simply too lazy to try to remove the ice from the car windows. A ski-pole or two should help maintain my dignity and an upright point of view.


Well, it looks like a cool place.

I hate "frizzle" here in St.John's, since it is usually followed by flurries, then freezing rain, then about 15cm of snow, and then freezing temps. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Rp .... I've been thinking about NS as well. We have friends with a cottage on the Northumberland Strait (near Amherst), and they're presently away on a south Pacific cruise.
> 
> Marc ... hope all went 'ok' down Lunenburg way.


Yes, our trip last week went quite well. Spent two days in Lunenburg, and three days at the conference in Halifax.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, our trip last week went quite well. Spent two days in Lunenburg, and three days at the conference in Halifax.


Sorry Marc ... I was referring to what 'Sandy' might have done down that way, and hoping all went 'ok', without too much damage, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sorry Marc ... I was referring to what 'Sandy' might have done down that way, and hoping all went 'ok', without too much damage, et al.


From what I have seen on the Environment Canada website, Lunenburg got a couple of inches of rain, and some winds, but no major damage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we have had about 30 kids come to our door in the past couple of hours. Down a bit from last year, but we still have over an hour to go. Everyone who knows that Rudy has arrived wants to see him. He is fitting in quite well, although this is his first Halloween and he can't figure out why all the other doxies are barking at the doorbells and strange people coming to the door.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> From what I have seen on the Environment Canada website, Lunenburg got a couple of inches of rain, and some winds, but no major damage.


Good to hear ... hope it was the same for my friend's place on Amherst Shore.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good to hear ... hope it was the same for my friend's place on Amherst Shore.


Not sure, John. Our home is above the harbor in Lunenburg, and maybe the coast line suffered some damage.


----------



## SINC

If tonight's Halloween traffic is like the past several years, we will have less than 10 kids. We used to get over 300 in the 90s.


----------



## groovetube

Sounds like the doxies are having as much fun as everyone else!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Sounds like the doxies are having as much fun as everyone else!


True, except for Rudy, who does not understand all the commotion. A few children who we know and who own some of our doxies, came in to visit. Freaked out the doxies ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We only had about 50+ kids tonight. Much less than normal. So, candy will be on the menu for tomorrow's breakfast. See you all then. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Now about 7:00 p.m. and we have had a single trick or treater. That is so sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now about 7:00 p.m. and we have had a single trick or treater. That is so sad.


Could it be the weather?


----------



## SINC

Nope, it is -9° with no wind and no precipitation. Odd that Halloween continues to see parents protect there snowflakes from harm. Poor sheltered kids will grow up to be nothing but wimps. That is the sad part I refer too. No more sense of adventure or individualism by today's over coddled youngsters, due directly to over-protective parents. By the time they reach drug consumption age, they will have zero street smarts and be lost. Sad indeed.


----------



## Sonal

9 PM here (at my parents' place) and we've had about 10 or 12 kids. (And it's raining.) Last time I was on trick-or-treat duty here was over 5 years ago, and it was probably about 20 kids then. The neighbourhood is aging; not many young families around here anymore.

Friends of mine elsewhere in the city had close to 200 kids before they ran out of candy.


----------



## eMacMan

10 kids this year. Down from over 30 last year however the roads and sidewalks are still icy in spots. 

Maybe there was a bubble-wrap shortage or perhaps the bicycle helmets had been put into winter storage.

Still it is quite sad. I remember similar conditions when I was 9 or 10. Boot skated from door to door. That year was the biggest haul of my trick or treat career.


----------



## SINC

Total trick or treater count for 2012, a dismal four. There are more than two dozen children living in the homes around ours within a five minute walk. SAP is up with a scary Halloween video, a human can opener and a new site you will want to bookmark for hour of entertainment, look for "where will you wind up next" and enjoy your global tour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Candy shall be on the menu this morning, along with some real eggs, any way you like. However, first comes coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the coffee sounds good. I have been struggling with my sleep patterns for a couple of weeks now and seem to recall you used melatonine at times. I bought some yesterday, dissolved one 3mg tablet under my tongue at 8:30 and fell asleep by nine. Sadly, I awoke at midnight and have been up ever since. Such is life.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc and Don. A coffee sounds great Marc. Quiet here last evening .. very little in the way of firecracker or other noise, in contrast to some previous years. Very wet evening, so suspect that played a significant role.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the coffee sounds good. I have been struggling with my sleep patterns for a couple of weeks now and seem to recall you used melatonine at times. I bought some yesterday, dissolved one 3mg tablet under my tongue at 8:30 and fell asleep by nine. Sadly, I awoke at midnight and have been up ever since. Such is life.


Morning, Don. I take a few of the 3mg tabs of Melatonin about a half hour before I want to be asleep. Unfortunately, due to prostate problems, I have to get up to pee a couple of times a night. I take another 3mg tab as I am headed for the bathroom and am able to go right back to sleep each time. I hope your insomnia ends soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc and Don. A coffee sounds great Marc. Quiet here last evening .. very little in the way of firecracker or other noise, in contrast to some previous years. Very wet evening, so suspect that played a significant role.


Morning, John. Coffee has just been brewed fresh, so let's all enjoy a cup.


----------



## eMacMan

The late comers 8-9:30 pushed our total up to 23 last night. Not bad considering the icy footing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Don't know how many TTrs were here as we went to a movie. Saw Cloud Atlas....would rather have handed out candy..... 3 hours of "what the hell was that"? I think the director need to reign the scope in a little.... well shot though and you couldn't complain about the acting, but it was like taking the backroads ( to the point ) eventually you get there but were all the little stop and gos worth it.... not sure. I am keenly awaiting: SkyFall, Flight, and what I think will be a great film ( but very little gate ) The Sessions....... Oh by the way, I'll have a double double.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob and Rp. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## KC4

GOODMORNING SHANG! 

Lots of Hallowe'en candy left. Only about 25 goblins came to get some at our house. 

Sugar! Sugar! Sugar buzz! Sugar suGAR SUGAR SUGAR SUGAR BUZZZZZ! 
SUGAAAAAR! SUGARRRRRRRR! SUGAARRRR! SUGAR SUGAR SUGAR SUGAR BUZZ BUZZ BUZZ BUZZ!


----------



## KC4

To add to the sugar... I'll have more coffee too please and thanks! 
SUGAR SUGAR COFFEE COFFEE COFFEEEEEE SUGAR SUgar coffee coFFFeeecoffeee SUGAR SUGAR SUGAR SUGARRRRR Caffeine COFFEE CAFFFFFFFEEEEE Sugar suGAR GAR GAR GARA >...
SUgaer...


----------



## SINC

It had just begun to snow as Jett and little sister Shiloh donned their costumes to go out with Dad last night, thus the streaks in the picture. Dad even got in the spirit and made an imposing figure at 6' 2" in his costume.


----------



## KC4

Wow! Great Costumes Don.. even a Spidey Man!

The little ones are so cute, especially the bee. 

Speaking of bees...BUZZ BUZZ ZZZZ SUGAR SUGAR SUGAR

SUgar SUGAR Sugar Caffiene Cafe Coffee Sugar sugar SUGAAARRRR...


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Morning all: Don't know how many TTrs were here as we went to a movie. Saw Cloud Atlas....would rather have handed out candy..... 3 hours of "what the hell was that"? I think the director need to reign the scope in a little.... well shot though and you couldn't complain about the acting, but it was like taking the backroads ( to the point ) eventually you get there but were all the little stop and gos worth it.... not sure. I am keenly awaiting: SkyFall, Flight, and what I think will be a great film ( but very little gate ) The Sessions....... Oh by the way, I'll have a double double.


RP, did you ever read the book for Cloud Atlas? I really enjoyed the book, but in part because the structure of the book is unusual... it really should not work, but the amazing part is that it does.

I'm curious about the movie, but mostly because the I can't quite wrap my head around how you could possibly make that book work as a movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> GOODMORNING SHANG!
> 
> Lots of Hallowe'en candy left. Only about 25 goblins came to get some at our house.
> 
> Sugar! Sugar! Sugar buzz! Sugar suGAR SUGAR SUGAR SUGAR BUZZZZZ!
> SUGAAAAAR! SUGARRRRRRRR! SUGAARRRR! SUGAR SUGAR SUGAR SUGAR BUZZ BUZZ BUZZ BUZZ!





KC4 said:


> To add to the sugar... I'll have more coffee too please and thanks!
> SUGAR SUGAR COFFEE COFFEE COFFEEEEEE SUGAR SUgar coffee coFFFeeecoffeee SUGAR SUGAR SUGAR SUGARRRRR Caffeine COFFEE CAFFFFFFFEEEEE Sugar suGAR GAR GAR GARA >...
> SUgaer...


I think that some herbal Sonal Special, sans sugar and caffeine, will be the order of the day for you, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute pics, Don. That's the true spirit of Halloween.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, I think some books doth not a movie make ....The World According To Garp, and Clan Of The Cave Bear are notable examples......great books poor movies ( IMO ). I think the thing with Cloud Atlas, the movie was the lack of defined starting point even though it summed well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Sonal, I think some books doth not a movie make ....The World According To Garp, and Clan Of The Cave Bear are notable examples......great books poor movies ( IMO ). I think the thing with Cloud Atlas, the movie was the lack of defined starting point even though it summed well.


I agree, although I have not seen or read Cloud Atlas, but I have read and seen the books/movies of the two you mentioned, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Poor Rudy is pooped a day after catching the red eye from Edmonton to St.John's yesterday.


----------



## SINC

Marc, is Rudy a wirehair? His coat and ears look much smoother than the other doxies.


----------



## SINC

As you can see here, winter is truly upon us.


----------



## johnp

Fall is still falling here - a view from our balcony yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, is Rudy a wirehair? His coat and ears look much smoother than the other doxies.


Yes, he is a standard wirehaired red doxie. Gus, who I just picked up at the airport, is a standard wirehaired wild boar dachshund, as are all of our others.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, is Rudy a wirehair? His coat and ears look much smoother than the other doxies.


He is also in his show coat, since he was in a show last weekend and got his CKC Canadian championship out of the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As you can see here, winter is truly upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Fall is still falling here - a view from our balcony yesterday.


Same here, John, but we do have about half of our leaves down.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, John, but we do have about half of our leaves down.


Yes, us too ... especially with all the wind and rain lately. I saw some beautiful reds on a few trees a few days ago, but before I could get back to capture them, they had mostly fallen. 

I always feel a touch sad seeing the leaves off the trees and on the ground ... I know 'why', but hate to face 'what' it means.


----------



## groovetube

Those pics of snow are making me shiver. I hope that doesn't show it's face here for a while.

Just getting ready to play a fun show at the Courthouse in dt Toronto tonight. Going to give the new drums their maiden voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Those pics of snow are making me shiver. I hope that doesn't show it's face here for a while.
> 
> Just getting ready to play a fun show at the Courthouse in dt Toronto tonight. Going to give the new drums their maiden voyage.


Break a leg, Tim. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I think that some herbal Sonal Special, sans sugar and caffeine, will be the order of the day for you, Kim.


Ugggh. Too much candy for me. .......





Crash. 

Tea would be good thanks, Marc. With an Eno tablet.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Hi Sonal, I think some books doth not a movie make ....The World According To Garp, and Clan Of The Cave Bear are notable examples......great books poor movies ( IMO ). I think the thing with Cloud Atlas, the movie was the lack of defined starting point even though it summed well.


That's in some ways true of the book, though it worked in the book. (Mind you, a lot of things worked in the book that really should not.)

Still, I plan to see the movie, but it's interesting to hear what others thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Ugggh. Too much candy for me. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash.
> 
> Tea would be good thanks, Marc. With an Eno tablet.


Coming right up, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A TGIF Breakfast shall await you when you rise to face this new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, an item that will interest you on SAP this morning, '7 Dumbest Myths About Working From Home' along with duck hunting in Sask, a pig escaping a moving vehicle and a video on a gravity defying cat courtesy of Kim in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, an item that will interest you on SAP this morning, '7 Dumbest Myths About Working From Home' along with duck hunting in Sask, a pig escaping a moving vehicle and a video on a gravity defying cat courtesy of Kim in Calgary.


Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP later today. Off to a meeting now on-campus. Sorry to read about all your snow. :-eek: Way too early to think of snow.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, on campus? I know how you love those meetings!


----------



## OldeBullDust

THE SKY IS FALLING!!!

Little white bits all over the place!!

Woe is me, best call in the army to deal with this.

And it's only plus 1° at 9:00 am, truly a sign that the government has lost control.


----------



## groovetube

ooh my head. Coffeeing it up this am, have a sold out show in Burlington thatI'm stoked for. 

Sinc I had to look at those 7 myths since I live it. Your site would really improve with using wordpress me thinks. Especially the listing of articles on the right sidebar which is a standard wordpress ting that'll allow people to find stuff easier. You should try a 'side install' for a while to scope it out.

Looks like I missed the offer of breakfast I'm too late.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh oh, on campus? I know how you love those meetings!


Back again from "one of those meetings" ........................ boring ..............:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> THE SKY IS FALLING!!!
> 
> Little white bits all over the place!!
> 
> Woe is me, best call in the army to deal with this.
> 
> And it's only plus 1° at 9:00 am, truly a sign that the government has lost control.


 Hang in there, Bill. Snow plows from all over NL are being airlifted to you folks. 

Special Report: Snow in Toronto - YouTube

12C and foggy here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ooh my head. Coffeeing it up this am, have a sold out show in Burlington thatI'm stoked for.
> 
> Sinc I had to look at those 7 myths since I live it. Your site would really improve with using wordpress me thinks. Especially the listing of articles on the right sidebar which is a standard wordpress ting that'll allow people to find stuff easier. You should try a 'side install' for a while to scope it out.
> 
> Looks like I missed the offer of breakfast I'm too late.


Food, tea and or coffee is 24/7 here at The Cafe Chez Marc.

Kudos, Tim ..................... :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, an item that will interest you on SAP this morning, '7 Dumbest Myths About Working From Home' along with duck hunting in Sask, a pig escaping a moving vehicle and a video on a gravity defying cat courtesy of Kim in Calgary.


Don, not sure how the hog survived the fall from the truck. Amazing slow motion photography, Kim.

Don, is it my imagination, or were there far more ads today on SAP than normal? Business must be booming for you. :clap::clap:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang. 

I'm staying away from the candy today. Yes, I am. Yup. Yup. Not going to take even one of them sitting there in the bowl on the kitchen counter. Nooo.....




SINC said:


> Morning Marc, an item that will interest you on SAP this morning, '7 Dumbest Myths About Working From Home' along with duck hunting in Sask, a pig escaping a moving vehicle and a video on a gravity defying cat courtesy of Kim in Calgary.


Good SAP today Don. 
The real answer to how many people have ever been born?

All of them.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> ooh my head. Coffeeing it up this am, have a sold out show in Burlington thatI'm stoked for.


Congratulations on the full house Tim. Is the show tonight?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang.
> 
> I'm staying away from the candy today. Yes, I am. Yup. Yup. Not going to take even one of them sitting there in the bowl on the kitchen counter. Nooo.....
> 
> 
> 
> Good SAP today Don.
> The real answer to how many people have ever been born?
> 
> All of them.


Afternoon, Kim. The trick with candy is to bury it in the snow and wait until the snow melts to have some.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Congratulations on the full house Tim. Is the show tonight?


Yes, used my new 'pretties' last night for the first time, brilliant drums. (literally!)

Here they are set up in the smaller config ready to go last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Yes, used my new 'pretties' last night for the first time, brilliant drums. (literally!)
> 
> Here they are set up in the smaller config ready to go last night.


Cool!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> Yes, used my new 'pretties' last night for the first time, brilliant drums. (literally!)
> 
> Here they are set up in the smaller config ready to go last night.


Yep they certainly could give you a blinding headache! 

Actually I always wondered whatever became of the candy apple metal flake paint. Nice to know it is alive and well.


----------



## groovetube

oh yes. Sparkle finishes are alive and well. My other choice was red sparkle. This particular one is quite brilliant in comparison to others.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, I completely lost track of time and missed 4PM High Tea. I was out starting to rake up the leaves, taking advantage of the drizzle having stopped and 13C temps. The leaves are about 75% down now, but Deborah's flower garden is still in bloom. I should take some pics of her flowers for SAP Don, if you want. Might wait until Sunday when it is supposed to be sunny and 14C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally got a picture of Rudy with his true color.


----------



## johnp

Happy late-afternoon/evening everyone. Nice picture Marc .. Rudy has been (and looked) so "picture-perfect" in your recent photos. Can one refer to a male dog as 'cuddly-cute'? He sure looks so!! 

A lovely fall day here ... better weather-wise than many of our 'spring' days!! Great for my early-morning walk, some shopping walkabouts after, and then a visit to my doctor's office for the flu shot. 

A couple of 'out-on-the-balcony' times since then ... some views, a little wine, and some chatter ..... retirement's tough, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Happy late-afternoon/evening everyone. Nice picture Marc .. Rudy has been (and looked) so "picture-perfect" in your recent photos. Can one refer to a male dog as 'cuddly-cute'? He sure looks so!!
> 
> A lovely fall day here ... better weather-wise than many of our 'spring' days!! Great for my early-morning walk, some shopping walkabouts after, and then a visit to my doctor's office for the flu shot.
> 
> A couple of 'out-on-the-balcony' times since then ... some views, a little wine, and some chatter ..... retirement's tough, eh!!


Yes, he is cute and full of energy. He is romping about trying to get the other five doxies to play with him. A few chase him for a bit, but then he just runs upstairs and they give up the chase. Then Rudy flies downstairs to get the game going again. He was out back this afternoon as I was trying to rake leaves. He seems the fastest doxie we have ever owned, faster than Fanny, who we nicked named "The Flash".


----------



## Dr.G.

Physicist Turok talks about alternate theory of the universe - Technology & Science - CBC News

Sonal, I wonder what Gordon has to say about this possible theory?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rudy seems to be the one doxie we own that does not mind having his picture taken. I was taking a picture of one of our other doxies and he plopped down right where he could be photographed.

Don, feel free to use any and all pics of Rudy .............. as he is the only standard wirehaired red doxie in NL.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc. I am just getting ready to watch Calgary kick some Eskimo butt tonight in their game here in Garlic City.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our lawyer in Lunenburg, who lives three blocks from where we shall live, sent this picture of a sunrise in Lunenburg just after we left there last week. Nice ..............

I sent her one taken here of a sunset in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc. I am just getting ready to watch Calgary kick some Eskimo butt tonight in their game here in Garlic City.


Don't say that too loud, Don. Deborah is a Stamps fan. I am watching the NY Knicks beat up on the Miami Heat in basketball.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. Deborah just told me that Rudy is entered in a dog show tomorrow and Sunday here in St.John's. Neither she nor I can show him, since she is show chair and I, as part owner, am related to the show chair, so I am disqualified. We have a friend who will show him for us. Should he win anything, drinks are on the house at The Hair of the Doxie Den, either tomorrow and/or Sunday. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Yes, used my new 'pretties' last night for the first time, brilliant drums. (literally!)
> 
> Here they are set up in the smaller config ready to go last night.


Niiiiiiiiiice. I think the silver flake is the better choice. More versatile. 

Hope the show is going well and the new pretties are stealing much of the attention. 


Marc - Good luck with Rudy at the show tomorrow. I surely do like his color. Is his coat a different texture than the rest of your doxies?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc - Good luck with Rudy at the show tomorrow. I surely do like his color. Is his coat a different texture than the rest of your doxies?


Yes, he is a standard wirehaired dachshund, with a coat that is called red rather than wild boar. It is a bit smoother to the touch than our other doxies.


----------



## groovetube

just got back, awesome night.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> just got back, awesome night.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: Kudos, Tim. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee first as I start to feed and shuttle the doxies outside. It is a very pleasant 12C at just past 6AM ........... but with pouring rain ................... and we all know how doxies "love" to go outside in the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the coffee is made, the doxies have been fed and forced out back, so I guess it is time for breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the coffee is made, the doxies have been fed and forced out back, so I guess it is time for breakfast. Any requests?


Morning Marc. Just coffee for me .. we'll be getting together for dim sum with daughter a little later this morning, want to keep my appetite!! Thanks.
Good luck to Rudy this weekend!!


----------



## SINC

Morning guys. Our first day above zero today in a week. SAP is done with a video from a performance by the Oakridge Boys that is a must watch until the very last words. How this man got through singing this song, I do not know. Also watch for falling signs and a bit of wisdom on politicians.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc. Just coffee for me .. we'll be getting together for dim sum with daughter a little later this morning, want to keep my appetite!! Thanks.
> Good luck to Rudy this weekend!!


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to hear your temps are moderating. Still have snow on the ground?


----------



## groovetube

morning everyone, feeling real happy this am. Glad I limited myself on the free tab last night, only 3 Guinness.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Glad to hear your temps are moderating. Still have snow on the ground?


Marc, our snow is here to stay. There is too much to melt even if we had three or four days above zero. The ground is frozen solid, so nothing melts at 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> morning everyone, feeling real happy this am. Glad I limited myself on the free tab last night, only 3 Guinness.


Afternoon, Tim. If Rudy wins anything at the dog show today, you may drink your fill tonight at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, our snow is here to stay. There is too much to melt even if we had three or four days above zero. The ground is frozen solid, so nothing melts at 1°.


Don, for the next couple of days, at least according to EC, you folks should be getting sunshine and temps of +6-8C. Won't that be enough to melt the snow?


----------



## SINC

No Marc, the ground is too cold and frozen for even three days to melt the amount of snow we now have. It just does not happen here like in the southern part of the province where they get chinooks to melt accumulated snow many times over a winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, the ground is too cold and frozen for even three days to melt the amount of snow we now have. It just does not happen here like in the southern part of the province where they get chinooks to melt accumulated snow many times over a winter.


Sorry to hear this, Don. How is Little Tao doing with this snow and cold?


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Sunny and not so cold here .... no snow or even risk of it in WIndsor. 
Don, what do you think, an all West GC this year? Not sure if the double blue can take Edmonton....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. I was just about to go outside and take some pics of the colorful leaves still on the trees. Catch you later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lucky Abby pulled ADT (Attack Dachshund Territory) Neighborhood Watch patrol this afternoon. Sunny and 16C right now.

I love the leaf on the top picture ........... for some reason, only a part of it turns red while all the leaves around it turn yellow. It does this each year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, feel free to use any of the pictures above this posting should you need some filler for a slow SAP day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. How is Little Tao doing with this snow and cold?


Tao is doing amazingly well Marc, but he can no longer handle deep snow, his rear legs are too weak it would seem, so he stays to shovelled areas of the yard and sidewalks. Plus he still jumps up on the couch whenever he feels like it.



Rps said:


> Morning all: Sunny and not so cold here .... no snow or even risk of it in WIndsor.
> Don, what do you think, an all West GC this year? Not sure if the double blue can take Edmonton....


Rp, Edmonton doesn't have the right stuff to win the east. I am expecting them to fall to Toronto and if not, certainly to lose to Montreal. They are so hot and cold they are an embarrassment to their fans. I predict it will be Montreal Calgary in the cup this year. I just have this feeling that BC will go down this time around.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tao is doing amazingly well Marc, but he can no longer handle deep snow, his rear legs are too weak it would seem, so he stays to shovelled areas of the yard and sidewalks. Plus he still jumps up on the couch whenever he feels like it..


Abby was the same way which is why I had to dig out a spot in the front yard for she and Daisy.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Tao is doing amazingly well Marc, but he can no longer handle deep snow, his rear legs are too weak it would seem, so he stays to shovelled areas of the yard and sidewalks. Plus he still jumps up on the couch whenever he feels like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rp, Edmonton doesn't have the right stuff to win the east. I am expecting them to fall to Toronto and if not, certainly to lose to Montreal. They are so hot and cold they are an embarrassment to their fans. I predict it will be Montreal Calgary in the cup this year. I just have this feeling that BC will go down this time around.


WHAT NO ROUGHIES!!!!!!!!! Yeah I agree, Montreal Calgary with a Big C win.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Physicist Turok talks about alternate theory of the universe - Technology & Science - CBC News
> 
> Sonal, I wonder what Gordon has to say about this possible theory?


Marc, I asked Gordan and this is what he had to say:

"The expanding vs. cyclical universe discussion goes way back to the beginning of general relativity, and I doubt this "new" theory actually predicts anything that will decide it one way or the other. I think the "What banged?" question points to a need for better connections between theory and evidence. "


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, I asked Gordan and this is what he had to say:
> 
> "The expanding vs. cyclical universe discussion goes way back to the beginning of general relativity, and I doubt this "new" theory actually predicts anything that will decide it one way or the other. I think the "What banged?" question points to a need for better connections between theory and evidence. "


Merci, Sonal. This makes perfect sense. 

How is your course and writing getting along these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Sadly, the doxies can't tell that the clocks were set back and hour. Their 6AM wake up "call" will now be at 5AM. 

See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Guess it is time to call it a night. Sadly, the doxies can't tell that the clocks were set back and hour. Their 6AM wake up "call" will now be at 5AM.
> 
> See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


Yep seven hours!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the doxies got up at 5AM clock time, or 6AM their body time. So, I tried to keep them quite for a bit but felt "discretion is the better part of valor", and so I gave up and fed them. Guess who is now back in their beds sleeping???????????????? Well, I shall start the coffee and see what happens. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it's 730AM here, so time for breakfast ................ as least for me. Eggs and toast with some freshly squeezed OJ seems appropriate. The sun is pouring in through my window, and it is 12C. So, it will be a good time to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rudy got Best Puppy in the Hound Group, and finished third in his group overall. Today is another day, so we shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to hear Rudy did well. I went down at 8:00 last night and awoke at 5:00 this morning for a solid nine hour sleep. Then I set the clocks back and got to work on SAP. Today features a video on the toughest bridge in the world and I have to admit I am amazed it is still standing given the punishment it has taken. Also a waterfall swing that looks like fun if your timing is good and 10 of the weirdest alcoholic beverages in the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad you are getting some solid sleep. Will check out SAP once I take Rudy to the dog show in about an hour. Later .


----------



## eMacMan

For all you pet lovers.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: I was so excited about setting the clocks back last night to get an additional hours sleep .... I was up all night.

Congrat's on Rudy Marc. Dumb question for you, what makes a hound a hound, just wondering if MayBelle would be in that class as she seems to have some hound traits.......


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang. 



Dr.G. said:


> Rudy got Best Puppy in the Hound Group, and finished third in his group overall. Today is another day, so we shall see.


Congrats on the good showing for Rudy Marc and Deborah. 

I went to "the fights" last night with my son. We were watching (among other Muay Thai fighters) my trainer. She was matched against another accomplished fighter, a girl from Florida. My trainer won by TKO in 45 seconds! 

That was a long way for that other girl to come, just to be knocked down in 45 seconds.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> For all you pet lovers.
> View attachment 25502


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap::lmao:

Good one, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: I was so excited about setting the clocks back last night to get an additional hours sleep .... I was up all night.
> 
> Congrat's on Rudy Marc. Dumb question for you, what makes a hound a hound, just wondering if MayBelle would be in that class as she seems to have some hound traits.......


Afternoon, Rp. Here is the CKC Hound Group. They are a group of dogs that are either sight, scent or a combination of both, as to their task. Doxies are scent hounds initially bred to find and dig badgers and wolverines from their holes.

Is MayBelle a pedigreed dog with a CKC registration?

CKC Breed Standards

http://www.ckc.ca/en/Portals/0/pdf/breeds/DML.pdf


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, she is a pure breed, but as she was donated by her owner to Dog Guides I don't think she was registered. She is funny looking for a Poodle as she has a naturally stumped tail ( compared to poodles ) and short legs. I was reading about Hounds and she hunts like a hound, but I guess she would have smaller ears when compared to a hound. CKC has her as non sporting, but I find that hard to believe because they were bred almost like retrievers and are also water dogs ( except for her as she hates swimming ).


----------



## Rps

This brings up a question, doxies haven't been considered a breed very long in the scope of things, so those people with Labradoodles .... they seem to be trying to make a breed out of it, when do you think they will about 100 years ( not being smart here ) or is it the number of dogs linked to a "breed" that makes a breed a breed?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the good showing for Rudy Marc and Deborah.
> 
> I went to "the fights" last night with my son. We were watching (among other Muay Thai fighters) my trainer. She was matched against another accomplished fighter, a girl from Florida. My trainer won by TKO in 45 seconds!
> 
> That was a long way for that other girl to come, just to be knocked down in 45 seconds.


Thanks, Kim. Hopefully, Rudy shall do even better today. We shall see.

How is Kacey these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, she is a pure breed, but as she was donated by her owner to Dog Guides I don't think she was registered. She is funny looking for a Poodle as she has a naturally stumped tail ( compared to poodles ) and short legs. I was reading about Hounds and she hunts like a hound, but I guess she would have smaller ears when compared to a hound. CKC has her as non sporting, but I find that hard to believe because they were bred almost like retrievers and are also water dogs ( except for her as she hates swimming ).


In Canada and the US, MayBelle would be in the Non-Sporting Dog Group. In the UK she would be in the Gun Dog Group.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This brings up a question, doxies haven't been considered a breed very long in the scope of things, so those people with Labradoodles .... they seem to be trying to make a breed out of it, when do you think they will about 100 years ( not being smart here ) or is it the number of dogs linked to a "breed" that makes a breed a breed?


Good question. A breed is supposed to be a singular DNA makeup, but there has been so much tinkering with the breeds that there is no one pure breed anymore (do NOT tell a Standard Poodle owner this reality, because they feel that poodles are the last of the true pure breds). 

A good example is if we mate Rudy, a red, with Gracie, a wild boar. In all of our five litters, we have only gotten wild boars since that is the dominant gene. However, Gracie carries for red and black & tan, as does Rudy, so we could have reds, wild boars and black & tan pups. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the afternoon out raking leaves (the trees are now about 80% depleted of leaves) and then mulching the piles of leaves for use in the garden. Helped a neighbor rake her leaves if I could take them and she thought I was crazy but agreed. 15C and sunny allowed me to do this work in a tee shirt and shorts. Might be the last time for this sort of clothing outside this year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 3PM, but for some reason it feels as if it should be time for tea. Strange ..........................


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> It is 3PM, but for some reason it feels as if it should be time for tea. Strange ..........................


Know what you mean -- heading to 11am here and stomach is calling for lunch!! 
Have a big stock pot of turkey bones bubbling away on the stove, which is not helping to keep thoughts off food (at this time in the morning)!!  (some initial makings for soup tomorrow)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Know what you mean -- heading to 11am here and stomach is calling for lunch!!
> Have a big stock pot of turkey bones bubbling away on the stove, which is not helping to keep thoughts off food (at this time in the morning)!!  (some initial makings for soup tomorrow)


Deborah is going to BBQ a steak or two when she gets back from the dog show. Either it shall be a victory celebration .................... or one of the doxies is going to be dinner. XX)


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah is going to BBQ a steak or two when she gets back from the dog show. Either it shall be a victory celebration .................... or one of the doxies is going to be dinner. XX)


Sounds good Marc .......... but let's hope it's a victory celebration!!!  and not the latter!!  
We're having fish fillets for dinner today ..... then it'll be turkey soup tomorrow (like to start preparations for such soup at least a day ahead, to let the fat congeal, so I can take it off before using the broth for the soup). 
Enjoy the bbq!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc .......... but let's hope it's a victory celebration!!!  and not the latter!!
> We're having fish fillets for dinner today ..... then it'll be turkey soup tomorrow (like to start preparations for such soup at least a day ahead, to let the fat congeal, so I can take it off before using the broth for the soup).
> Enjoy the bbq!!


Evening, John. Well, Rudy got two more group thirds, won best puppy in the hound group, and finished third in the Junior Handling division. So, he had a busy day.

I love turkey soup in the Fall.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. Well, Rudy got two more group thirds, won best puppy in the hound group, and finished third in the Junior Handling division. So, he had a busy day.
> 
> I love turkey soup in the Fall.


Thanks for the update ... sounds like Rudy did good!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for the update ... sounds like Rudy did good!!!!


Yes, Rudy did well considered he has only been here for less than a week and is a bit jet-lagged. As well, he had three different handlers for the four shows, whereas he had just one handler for all of his shows in BC, AB and SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The sun is not up yet, so I shall start the coffee to get us going.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it is warm salt water to gargle with for me this morning. Throat is so sore I can barely swallow. Ann has had a terrible cough and cold for nearly a week now and I fear the worst. SAP is done with a beautiful video shot amid the penguins of Antarctica, a golfer with an unusual chip shot and a look at why bananas may become a replacement for potatoes due to AGW.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your throat, Don. Do you still have your tonsils? Is this what you fear?


----------



## SINC

No Marc, my tonsils came out about age 12 or so. What I fear is the terrible cough and cold that Ann is suffering with is coming to get me. I hope it at least holds off until I finish my eye appointment with the specialist in two days time.


----------



## Rps

Sorry to hear about you pending cold Don, maybe it's me but stuff lately just seems to hang on, when I get a cold I can never seem to get rid of it, maybe the bugs are winning....

We will finally hit below zero tonight, so should be interesting, no snow in the forecast so that's good.

Marc, the Redskins lost.............. they are my U.S. Team. Go to tell you, though, the more college games I see the better I think they are over the pros......especially if you attend the things....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, my tonsils came out about age 12 or so. What I fear is the terrible cough and cold that Ann is suffering with is coming to get me. I hope it at least holds off until I finish my eye appointment with the specialist in two days time.


Have you gotten your flu shot yet? Shots are delayed here in NL. Good luck with your eye appointment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sorry to hear about you pending cold Don, maybe it's me but stuff lately just seems to hang on, when I get a cold I can never seem to get rid of it, maybe the bugs are winning....
> 
> We will finally hit below zero tonight, so should be interesting, no snow in the forecast so that's good.
> 
> Marc, the Redskins lost.............. they are my U.S. Team. Go to tell you, though, the more college games I see the better I think they are over the pros......especially if you attend the things....


We are expected to touch 0C early Thursday morning.  Luckily, it rises to 13C by Friday, so no snow.

Sorry to hear about the Redskins. My teams are the Giants and Jets. Univ. of Georgia is my college football team. Of course, Sanford Stadium "only" holds about 82,000 UGA fans, whereas the Univ. of Michigan or Michigan State's stadium holds over 100,000 fans.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Have you gotten your flu shot yet? Shots are delayed here in NL. Good luck with your eye appointment.


No flu shot yet Marc, ours too were delayed, but they are back giving them again now. Have to make an appointment as Ann and I always go to our GP together and he does us both at the same time. Takes all of two or three minutes, but then there is the two week wait for the shot to become effective.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No flu shot yet Marc, ours too were delayed, but they are back giving them again now. Have to make an appointment as Ann and I always go to our GP together and he does us both at the same time. Takes all of two or three minutes, but then there is the two week wait for the shot to become effective.


True. Well, let's hope that this is just a cold.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. Some blue sky and sunshine here this morning - a nice break from our recent dark and wet days. Great morning to be out & about -- which I have, for walkabouts, shopping, and the like. 

Don .... good luck with the eye specialist. It's been a long wait, sure hope you finally get the answer to what's going on, and how it can be treated.

We both now have our flu shots, and hope to get through the initial two weeks, and beyond flu-free. We have done well for the past few years -- fingers (and toes) crossed for the same this winter. 

Into the kitchen this afternoon to prepare the turkey soup. The stock is ready, the meat from the boiled-bones is ready, now just have to prepare some veggies to add, and simmer it all together. And for the final touch, Jean will prepare some dumplings - these will be cooked in the soup, and served with the soup!! We enjoy dumplings with soup, and not just with stews, and such.

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Love dumplings with homemade turkey soup. Save some for me. Just got in from helping a neighbor rake leaves and bag them, which I brought home and mowed over them for mulch. Win-win in my book.


----------



## SINC

Whatever I have is sure more than a cold. My throat is on fire and it hurts to swallow. Can't eat anything more than soup. Gargling salt water isn't helping, so what to do? I know, a cold beer. Yeah, that might help. Will report on my latest remedy later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Whatever I have is sure more than a cold. My throat is on fire and it hurts to swallow. Can't eat anything more than soup. Gargling salt water isn't helping, so what to do? I know, a cold beer. Yeah, that might help. Will report on my latest remedy later.


That could do the trick, Don. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

One beer and I have to say my throat is soothed somewhat.

I wonder if the announcement of the sale of ehMac today will bring about any major changes? Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One beer and I have to say my throat is soothed somewhat.
> 
> I wonder if the announcement of the sale of ehMac today will bring about any major changes? Thoughts anyone?


Well, try more than one, Don. Will have to read about ehMac's sale later.


----------



## SINC

Now that's what I like, a man who steps up and tells me to have another beer! OK, OK, I will.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Now that's what I like, a man who steps up and tells me to have another beer! OK, OK, I will.


For me, for a sore throat and cold ... I would go with a hot buttered-rum over a cold beer. Doubt my doctor would advise either - but imho, either would be better than any so-called "cold medicine" sold over-the-counter at a drug store!!


----------



## OldeBullDust

Sorry to hear you're not feeling top notch Marc.

My wonderful old Granny used to treat us with a hot Toddy at bedtime.
Mix half a glass of hot water with lots of sugar then fill the rest of the way with Irish whiskey. - Eases sore throats, stiff joints & bad backs

Be prepared to hop into bed immediately after drinking - or better still, drink in bed.

Sweet dreams


----------



## SINC

Ah yes John, the old hot buttered rum trick is fine, except that is what I will have right before crawling into bed tonight. And for the record, that second beer Marc prescribed has worked some magic. The throat is much better for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Sorry to hear you're not feeling top notch Marc.
> 
> My wonderful old Granny used to treat us with a hot Toddy at bedtime.
> Mix half a glass of hot water with lots of sugar then fill the rest of the way with Irish whiskey. - Eases sore throats, stiff joints & bad backs
> 
> Be prepared to hop into bed immediately after drinking - or better still, drink in bed.
> 
> Sweet dreams


Bill, I am feeling fine, it is Don who is sick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah yes John, the old hot buttered rum trick is fine, except that is what I will have right before crawling into bed tonight. And for the record, that second beer Marc prescribed has worked some magic. The throat is much better for now.


Yes, magic beer ............. just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. It is going to be a very late night tomorrow night, as I am a political junkie. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well, I guess I certainly screwwed that up!

Glad to hear you not sick Marc

However Don - Sorry to hear you're the one under the weather.

My son recently had a similar-sounding rough time with sore throat, headaches, nausea and night sweats. - took almost two weeks to pass completely. Drinking plenty of fluids helped

So, try all of the recommended remedies 
it may not help too much, but then you won't really care


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Well, I guess I certainly screwwed that up!
> 
> Glad to hear you not sick Marc
> 
> However Don - Sorry to hear you're the one under the weather.
> 
> My son recently had a similar-sounding rough time with sore throat, headaches, nausea and night sweats. - took almost two weeks to pass completely. Drinking plenty of fluids helped
> 
> So, try all of the recommended remedies
> it may not help too much, but then you won't really care


No problem, Bill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have coffee and breakfast ready for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning everyone, sorry have been AWOL again, busy time around here with students and the purchase of a new property to move the studio into. Quite exciting as well  

Thanks for the coffee Marc, thinking about what to have to start my day............not sure yet????


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning everyone, sorry have been AWOL again, busy time around here with students and the purchase of a new property to move the studio into. Quite exciting as well
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Marc, thinking about what to have to start my day............not sure yet????


Morning, Kim. Welcome back. Coffee on the house today. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks Marc............thinking about having an omelette for breakfast today, care to join me?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks Marc............thinking about having an omelette for breakfast today, care to join me?


I ate about an hour or so ago, but I shall make you whatever you want. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

you are too good to me.......I have about an hour before the first student of the day arrives, then I teach for 2 1/2 hours then off for 3 1/2 hours then teach for another 4 hours - today is a long and tiring day


----------



## KC4

Hey! Good Day Shang! 

I hope all are well but I fear our beloved curmudgeon, Don must not be. No post from him here today that I can see and SAP does not seem to be updated to today yet. Get better soon Don!

Kim - A new studio sounds nice (pics?) ...Congratulations! Is it far from home for you? 
I am only in the contemplation stage of setting up my painting studio (again) here.

Marc - Please send the entire team of med Doxies to St. Albert, eh SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hey! Good Day Shang!
> 
> I hope all are well but I fear our beloved curmudgeon, Don must not be. No post from him here today that I can see and SAP does not seem to be updated to today yet. Get better soon Don!
> 
> Kim - A new studio sounds nice (pics?) ...Congratulations! Is it far from home for you?
> I am only in the contemplation stage of setting up my painting studio (again) here.
> 
> Marc - Please send the entire team of med Doxies to St. Albert, eh SAP.


Morning, Kim. How are you today? How is Kacey these days?

The Doxie Emergency Medical Team is on their way.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> you are too good to me.......I have about an hour before the first student of the day arrives, then I teach for 2 1/2 hours then off for 3 1/2 hours then teach for another 4 hours - today is a long and tiring day


I have three one-hour meeting on-campus today, and I would rather have Don's cold than to go to each of these boring meetings.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you today? How is Kacey these days?
> 
> The Doxie Emergency Medical Team is on their way.


Thank you Marc. Dog-Speed.

Kacey is the busiest teen I know. 

Sadly, we are now, first hand, understanding the differences in the Nova Scotia high school curriculum compared to Alberta's. Kacey is having to do a lot of academic scrambling to catch up.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hey! Good Day Shang!
> 
> I hope all are well but I fear our beloved curmudgeon, Don must not be. No post from him here today that I can see and SAP does not seem to be updated to today yet. Get better soon Don!
> 
> Kim - A new studio sounds nice (pics?) ...Congratulations! Is it far from home for you?
> I am only in the contemplation stage of setting up my painting studio (again) here.
> 
> Marc - Please send the entire team of med Doxies to St. Albert, eh SAP.


Fear not, I have arisen from the dead. Went to bed last night at 6:30 p.m. feeling terrible. Awoke at 10:30, had toast with honey and a warm tea, then watched a documentary on my iPad until 1:00. Fell asleep again and heard nothing until 6:30 this morning when Ann left to take care of the grandkids. Throat is still very sore, hard to swallow, so it will be soup and liquids for me today. I sure hope I feel better tomorrow when I have to leave at 7:00 for downtown Edmonton and my eye specialist appointment. Given the time it took me to get it, I won't miss it including being carried in on a stretcher. 

SAP is done and it is a busy one with town hall meeting reports I had to compose and edit. Great video on an old lady and her old car, an elephant who waves goodbye and a story about that dog who lost his snout in the wheels of a motorcycle.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Hope you will be feeling better Don. Big day south of the border Marc, should be fun to watch.

Oh I almost forgot....big story around here is Danielle Wade winning the role of Dorothy in the new Wizard of Oz musical shown on CBC. She is from LaSalle and just lived down the road from us. The high school in LaSalle was packed as the TV show was aired and the University of Windsor also took credit as well, Even the bars had the show on TV, great stuff ...... although my fav was AJ, I thought she was more of a seasoned performer but all the finalists were great.....no shame in not winning there.....all were very good and I hope all will further their careers.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thank you Marc. Dog-Speed.
> 
> Kacey is the busiest teen I know.
> 
> Sadly, we are now, first hand, understanding the differences in the Nova Scotia high school curriculum compared to Alberta's. Kacey is having to do a lot of academic scrambling to catch up.


Merci, Kim.

I thought that AB's curriculum was far superior to that of NS. At least this is what my students from these provinces tell me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Fear not, I have arisen from the dead. Went to bed last night at 6:30 p.m. feeling terrible. Awoke at 10:30, had toast with honey and a warm tea, then watched a documentary on my iPad until 1:00. Fell asleep again and heard nothing until 6:30 this morning when Ann left to take care of the grandkids. Throat is still very sore, hard to swallow, so it will be soup and liquids for me today. I sure hope I feel better tomorrow when I have to leave at 7:00 for downtown Edmonton and my eye specialist appointment. Given the time it took me to get it, I won't miss it including being carried in on a stretcher.
> 
> SAP is done and it is a busy one with town hall meeting reports I had to compose and edit. Great video on an old lady and her old car, an elephant who waves goodbye and a story about that dog who lost his snout in the wheels of a motorcycle.


Good to hear, Don. Glad that the toast and honey, compliments of the Doxie Emergency Medical Squad helped. They usually carry Scotch, as compared to brandy which is the medicine of choice for St. Bernards, but I guess you did not want a taste of their single malt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Hope you will be feeling better Don. Big day south of the border Marc, should be fun to watch.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot....big story around here is Danielle Wade winning the role of Dorothy in the new Wizard of Oz musical shown on CBC. She is from LaSalle and just lived down the road from us. The high school in LaSalle was packed as the TV show was aired and the University of Windsor also took credit as well, Even the bars had the show on TV, great stuff ...... although my fav was AJ, I thought she was more of a seasoned performer but all the finalists were great.....no shame in not winning there.....all were very good and I hope all will further their careers.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, it shall be a long night ......... morning ............... and on and on until about Friday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A memorial for Crazy Horse 64 years in the making ... so far - CNN.com

Don, here is an update to a SAP story you posted years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Relaxing Spa Music Long Time - YouTube

Thought that I would reopen up the Shangri-la Meditation Spa and Grotto ............ to help us all relax a bit as we sample the fine blends of herbal teas.

Moodscape Spa Relaxation - Romanza (With Ocean Waves) - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for tea. I shall be down in the spa getting a relaxation massage.


----------



## johnp

Oops, posted to the wrong thread!!
Enjoy the massage Marc .... sounds like a fine idea reopening the Spa!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Oops, posted to the wrong thread!!
> Enjoy the massage Marc .... sounds like a fine idea reopening the Spa!!


Yes, very relaxing. I am in a doxie-free zone, with just soft music, gentle hands and a cup of Sonal Special herbal tea.


----------



## SINC

Recovery mode is apparently in progress. Just finished lunch. Two soft boiled eggs, a single slice of toast and a glass of milk. An elderly Ukrainian neighbour lady told me yesterday on the phone to stop gargling with salt and use hot water and baking powder instead. I tried that and it no longer hurts to swallow. Go figure. Who knew? I might just be OK in the morning for my trip to the city.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Recovery mode is apparently in progress. Just finished lunch. Two soft boiled eggs, a single slice of toast and a glass of milk. An elderly Ukrainian neighbour lady told me yesterday on the phone to stop gargling with salt and use hot water and baking powder instead. I tried that and it no longer hurts to swallow. Go figure. Who knew? I might just be OK in the morning for my trip to the city.


Good to hear, Don. Bon voyage tomorrow. Hopefully, you shall get some answers.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Don. Bon voyage tomorrow. Hopefully, you shall get some answers.


Second that.
... and on a side note -- I always tend to trust the advice of an elderly Ukrainian lady!!  And especially so when it comes to making perogies, cabbage rolls, stuffed peppers, and the like!!


----------



## SINC

Now 0° and the snow has begun. We are under a heavy snowfall and freezing rain warning tonight and tomorrow morning with temps dropping to -6° by noon tomorrow. It will peak at the morning rush hour. Did I mention I have to be in downtown Edmonton tomorrow morning at 7:45? Grrrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now 0° and the snow has begun. We are under a heavy snowfall and freezing rain warning tonight and tomorrow morning with temps dropping to -6° by noon tomorrow. It will peak at the morning rush hour. Did I mention I have to be in downtown Edmonton tomorrow morning at 7:45? Grrrrrr.


I thought that your snow was just about gone. This just adds to your mess. Drive carefully tomorrow on your way to the doctor's appointment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I should call it a night. I am going to stay up until I see the results from Ohio and Florida. We shall see. I might have to cater a continental-style breakfast for the OtHD Breakfast. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

AT 12:48AM here in St.John's, CNN projected that Pres. Obama will win his reelection. If this holds up, free everything for the rest of the year!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunrise is forming in the eastern skies, so I shall start to make some coffee prior to getting our OtHD Breakfast on the table.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP up and will now begin tomorrow's issue. I have to leave here shortly after 7:00 to get into the downtown core of Edmonton by 8:00 for my eye specialist appointment. I hope to finish that in about a half hour, then head back to bed for another couple of hours shut eye. Sap today: a video of amazing Russian acrobats, one lucky truck driver and "age is a wonderful thing".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good luck with your specialist appointment. Hopefully, at long last, you will get some answers.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, I am now done with tomorrow's SAP and head back to bed for a couple of hours. Will let you know later how things turn out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I am now done with tomorrow's SAP and head back to bed for a couple of hours. Will let you know later how things turn out.


Bon chance et bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Caught another hour of sleep and now time to hit the shower. Looked out the window and a full blown blizzard is upon us. This will make for a bad drive into the heart of the city this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Caught another hour of sleep and now time to hit the shower. Looked out the window and a full blown blizzard is upon us. This will make for a bad drive into the heart of the city this morning.


XX) Drive carefully, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: good luck Don. Marc went to the early show and saw Flight last night......the place was packed, I mean packed...... seems everyone was fed up with all the election coverage and decided to hit the movies......... Flight was okay, I would give it a 3 out of 5. Denzel was detestable ..... which means he did a great acting job ......... won't do a spoiler here for those who haven't seen it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: good luck Don. Marc went to the early show and saw Flight last night......the place was packed, I mean packed...... seems everyone was fed up with all the election coverage and decided to hit the movies......... Flight was okay, I would give it a 3 out of 5. Denzel was detestable ..... which means he did a great acting job ......... won't do a spoiler here for those who haven't seen it.


Afternoon, Rp. I would like to see Flight, since I am a big fan of DW. I have convinced Deborah to see Lincoln with me next week or sometime before Christmas.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. I would like to see Flight, since I am a big fan of DW. I have convinced Deborah to see Lincoln with me next week or sometime before Christmas.


My schedule will be the new James Bond, Lincoln, Wreck it Ralph. We also have access to streamed Operas and Plays here so that will be on my list this month. I think Lincoln will be great, but DDL's voice doesn't seem to match my view of what Lincoln sounds like. To me he would have sounded more like Darth Vader:lmao::lmao:

All most forgot, I really liked Pitch Perfect, some very sunny bits there, and I must say The Perks of Being a Wallflower was probably the best movie I've seen this year..... just sayin.


----------



## SINC

Whew, what an ordeal. Left the house at 7:15 for an 8:15 appointment in downtown Edmonton in the Hong Kong Bank Tower. That is 11 km one way. Traffic jammed, visibility two car lengths and average speed about 2 km/hr. Arrived at doc's office at 10:20 a total trip of three hours and 10 minutes and two full hours late. Consultation involved eye drops, normal eye exam, two needles inserted into my tear duct, one to inject rise and one to withdraw pus. Then everything started to run down my face and had a bit of a mess to clean up. Doc said guy who sat in the very chair I was in had the very same condition five minutes earlier. Bottom line is that the eye requires surgery so a request for an appointment with the surgeon is the next step. So, I wait again. Coming home was better in that it only took 70 minutes to cover the 11 km.


----------



## SINC

All bus service here has been suspended as has garbage pickup. There is two feet of snow in front of my garage since I left and the 4 x 4 dragged bottom getting into the garage. thank goodness for true four wheel drive. Here's a look at the picnic table, which was bare of snow at 6:30 looks now.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> All bus service here has been suspended as has garbage pickup. There is two feet of snow in front of my garage since I left and the 4 x 4 dragged bottom getting into the garage. thank goodness for true four wheel drive. Here's a look at the picnic table, which was bare of snow at 6:30 looks now.


We've been enjoying a mild few days further to the south of you. Feels like that may be about to change.


----------



## Rps

Wow Don that sucks big time. Will you be able to drive after the surgery or will you have to say in Edmonton for a while? Was that a straight drop of snow on your picnic table???????? that must be 6 inches! 

Marc, question for you, I have been trying to get a copy of this article by Dr. Wendy Brown : Theory & Event 7.1 (2003): n. pag. “Neo-liberalism and the End of Liberal Democracy.”Web. 7 Oct. 2010., but my schools do not have access to the journal base.....would Memorial? thanx


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My schedule will be the new James Bond, Lincoln, Wreck it Ralph. We also have access to streamed Operas and Plays here so that will be on my list this month. I think Lincoln will be great, but DDL's voice doesn't seem to match my view of what Lincoln sounds like. To me he would have sounded more like Darth Vader:lmao::lmao:
> 
> All most forgot, I really liked Pitch Perfect, some very sunny bits there, and I must say The Perks of Being a Wallflower was probably the best movie I've seen this year..... just sayin.


Deborah want to see the James Bond movie as well, which is the card I shall play to get her to see Lincoln with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Whew, what an ordeal. Left the house at 7:15 for an 8:15 appointment in downtown Edmonton in the Hong Kong Bank Tower. That is 11 km one way. Traffic jammed, visibility two car lengths and average speed about 2 km/hr. Arrived at doc's office at 10:20 a total trip of three hours and 10 minutes and two full hours late. Consultation involved eye drops, normal eye exam, two needles inserted into my tear duct, one to inject rise and one to withdraw pus. Then everything started to run down my face and had a bit of a mess to clean up. Doc said guy who sat in the very chair I was in had the very same condition five minutes earlier. Bottom line is that the eye requires surgery so a request for an appointment with the surgeon is the next step. So, I wait again. Coming home was better in that it only took 70 minutes to cover the 11 km.


Sorry to hear of this situation, Don. However, if the surgery corrects the problems, then maybe it will be worth the hassle.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> All bus service here has been suspended as has garbage pickup. There is two feet of snow in front of my garage since I left and the 4 x 4 dragged bottom getting into the garage. thank goodness for true four wheel drive. Here's a look at the picnic table, which was bare of snow at 6:30 looks now.


Wow, that is a lot of snow for one day. It does not look heavy, but still it is enough to get out the snow blower.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like Don's storm is headed our way. Time to get out and stock up on groceries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow Don that sucks big time. Will you be able to drive after the surgery or will you have to say in Edmonton for a while? Was that a straight drop of snow on your picnic table???????? that must be 6 inches!
> 
> Marc, question for you, I have been trying to get a copy of this article by Dr. Wendy Brown : Theory & Event 7.1 (2003): n. pag. “Neo-liberalism and the End of Liberal Democracy.”Web. 7 Oct. 2010., but my schools do not have access to the journal base.....would Memorial? thanx


I shall try to check this out for you, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Looks like Don's storm is headed our way. Time to get out and stock up on groceries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
WE should have one of these here in The Shang.


----------



## johnp

Have heard via radio reports here that it was particularing bad in Edmonton because it started as rain, and then changed to snow, with that freezing in between. 
Memories of a good many days in Halifax .. rain, then snow, or snow, then rain. In Corner Brook, NF it just snowed, snowed, and snowed!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Have heard via radio reports here that it was particularing bad in Edmonton because it started as rain, and then changed to snow, with that freezing in between.
> Memories of a good many days in Halifax .. rain, then snow, or snow, then rain. In Corner Brook, NF it just snowed, snowed, and snowed!!!


Sort of like St.John's ............... snow ........ sleet .......... hail ........... snow ............ sleet ............. freezing temps .................. then more snow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, that is a lot of snow for one day. It does not look heavy, but still it is enough to get out the snow blower.


Marc it is still coming down and *it is not light snow*. It is thick, heavy and wet snow that cannot be shovelled. It will have to be done with a snow blower, but my tiny machine is just an impeller model and won't handle it. We will need the help of our neighbours tomorrow to get out of this one.

Rp, it is 10 inches deep on the picnic table right now and forecast to keep snowing until tomorrow morning. This is one big sucker of a system. All transit shut down, no taxis running, no garbage collection here in town. Stuck buses all over the city and not enough equipment to get them out. It is a mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc it is still coming down and *it is not light snow*. It is thick, heavy and wet snow that cannot be shovelled. It will have to be done with a snow blower, but my tiny machine is just an impeller model and won't handle it. We will need the help of our neighbours tomorrow to get out of this one.
> 
> Rp, it is 10 inches deep on the picnic table right now and forecast to keep snowing until tomorrow morning. This is one big sucker of a system. All transit shut down, no taxis running, no garbage collection here in town. Stuck buses all over the city and not enough equipment to get them out. It is a mess.


Sorry to hear this. I know this sort of snow well. Hopefully, you shall have a week of sunshine to melt it all away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Autumn storm unleashes fury on Edmonton - The Weather Network

Poor Don. How is Ann feeling today? What about little Tao in this snow???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this. I know this sort of snow well. Hopefully, you shall have a week of sunshine to melt it all away.





Dr.G. said:


> Autumn storm unleashes fury on Edmonton - The Weather Network
> 
> Poor Don. How is Ann feeling today? What about little Tao in this snow???


Ann is out trying to shovel a path from the rear door to the back garage. thanks goodness Crystal has a big 4 x 4 to plow through two foot piles to get into the front garage when she gets home. Tao goes out on the back deck which we got clear and that is it. The snow is far too deep for him to navigate.

I cannot shovel snow since my heart attack, much too dangerous to try. all I can do is try the tiny snow blower that has to be pushed and that is too difficult with this much snow too.

I will try a little at a time tomorrow, but not until it quits. It is pointless until it stops.


----------



## SINC

Went out and got the snow blower working, but it just will not blow this heavy wet show. Crystal got home and got into the garage, and now she and Ann have given up on the blower and are trying to clear the sidewalks. We have 250 feet of sidewalk and two double driveways on our corner lot, a very big job to clear. I asked them not to do any more than make a single tiny path for now. With temps dropping to -19 tomorrow night, this icy horror will be here for the winter now.


----------



## KC4

Wow Don, that snow is amazing. I shudder to think that it is heading down this way. 

Glad Kacey drives the SUV with snow tires. 

I hope you get your eye surgery scheduled soon. That would be horrible if you had to be placed in a long waiting list.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann is out trying to shovel a path from the rear door to the back garage. thanks goodness Crystal has a big 4 x 4 to plow through two foot piles to get into the front garage when she gets home. Tao goes out on the back deck which we got clear and that is it. The snow is far too deep for him to navigate.
> 
> I cannot shovel snow since my heart attack, much too dangerous to try. all I can do is try the tiny snow blower that has to be pushed and that is too difficult with this much snow too.
> 
> I will try a little at a time tomorrow, but not until it quits. It is pointless until it stops.


Sorry to hear this, Don. I thought that you were able to use the snow blower, but not shovel. Is Ann over her cold?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Went out and got the snow blower working, but it just will not blow this heavy wet show. Crystal got home and got into the garage, and now she and Ann have given up on the blower and are trying to clear the sidewalks. We have 250 feet of sidewalk and two double driveways on our corner lot, a very big job to clear. I asked them not to do any more than make a single tiny path for now. With temps dropping to -19 tomorrow night, this icy horror will be here for the winter now.


The cold temps will hopefully make the load a bit lighter. I know that here when it get lower than -10C, the snow is easier to shovel or blow.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Wow Don, that snow is amazing. I shudder to think that it is heading down this way.
> 
> Glad Kacey drives the SUV with snow tires.
> 
> I hope you get your eye surgery scheduled soon. That would be horrible if you had to be placed in a long waiting list.


Evening, Kim. Glad to hear that Kacey is driving with snow tires. I put ours on sometime in mid-December before the first real snow of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

MUN study could explain why we overeat - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

An interesting study here at Memorial.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Wow Don, that snow is amazing. I shudder to think that it is heading down this way.
> 
> Glad Kacey drives the SUV with snow tires.
> 
> I hope you get your eye surgery scheduled soon. That would be horrible if you had to be placed in a long waiting list.


Kim, I am not so sure I want it soon. The procedure give me the willies:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was placed under a general when they reattached my retina. They did something to block my tear duct in my left eye, so if I cry, tears only come from the right eye. I wish you well.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The cold temps will hopefully make the load a bit lighter. I know that here when it get lower than -10C, the snow is easier to shovel or blow.


Trouble is Marc, that the packed snow is so heavy that it is still wet next to the concrete and the drop in temps will freeze a layer about eight inches thick that will have to be chipped away. No shovel or snowblower will touch it, only and ice chipper and a tine of work. I will now have to hire someone to do this for us as we cannot. Neither St. Albert nor Edmonton have a "snow angels" program to help seniors with our kind of problems.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Kim, I am not so sure I want it soon. The procedure give me the willies:


Oh your poor schnoz is going to get it again! Hopefully your nose can keep taking the blows!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Oh your poor schnoz is going to get it again! Hopefully your nose can keep taking the blows!


Easy for you to say, snot your problem!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Easy for you to say, snot your problem!


My nose knows lots of woes, but it snot that one, eye suppose. 

If it wasn't a 3 hour drive there and again back, I'd come and clear your walks for you. I hope you can find someone nearby to help.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Trouble is Marc, that the packed snow is so heavy that it is still wet next to the concrete and the drop in temps will freeze a layer about eight inches thick that will have to be chipped away. No shovel or snowblower will touch it, only and ice chipper and a tine of work. I will now have to hire someone to do this for us as we cannot. Neither St. Albert nor Edmonton have a "snow angels" program to help seniors with our kind of problems.


Yes, the same thing happens here and then the plows come and deposit slabs of ice in the driveway that cannot be removed via the snow blower. I pick them up by hand and heave them in the front garden. Too bad there are no "snow angels" program there.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh your poor schnoz is going to get it again! Hopefully your nose can keep taking the blows!


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> easy for you to say, snot your problem! :d


XX)


----------



## SINC

Evening news says St. Albert got 40 cm so far today, with light snow continuing until early tomorrow morning. That is a new record for a one day snowfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Evening news says St. Albert got 40 cm so far today, with light snow continuing until early tomorrow morning. That is a new record for a one day snowfall.


Man, that sounds like St.John's in January. Any chance of all of this snow melting away by Christmas, or will you folks have a white Christmas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. I am pooped having stayed up late to see the US election results. So, I shall see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A late start for me, so I shall get coffee AND breakfast made now to help us get going today. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Dear Friends.
I hope all of ye are well.

Sorry for being absent, but I have had some busy days with a lot happening.
First Vonetta broke up the engagement and then she decided never to move to Sweden.
Well good riddance to her. 
Luckily Joal, my ex girlfriend, had taken contact with about that time asking if I was still single.
Since that was the case we started to talk and one thing led to another and we are back together.
We instantly found each other again and realised that we should never had broken up in the first place.
We started to plan and the result was that she is coming on the 24th of this with her son and they are staying
until the 15th of January. If all goes well with the kids and all we plan to get married, as we already had planed
back in 2011. So all in all, in retrospect, I think this actually turned out to the best.
I feel much more comfortable and happy being with Joal than I ever did with Vonetta and the kids are OK with it too.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Dear Friends.
> I hope all of ye are well.
> 
> Sorry for being absent, but I have had some busy days with a lot happening.
> First Vonetta broke up the engagement and then she decided never to move to Sweden.
> Well good riddance to her.
> Luckily Joal, my ex girlfriend, had taken contact with about that time asking if I was still single.
> Since that was the case we started to talk and one thing led to another and we are back together.
> We instantly found each other again and realised that we should never had broken up in the first place.
> We started to plan and the result was that she is coming on the 24th of this with her son and they are staying
> until the 15th of January. If all goes well with the kids and all we plan to get married, as we already had planed
> back in 2011. So all in all, in retrospect, I think this actually turned out to the best.
> I feel much more comfortable and happy being with Joal than I ever did with Vonetta and the kids are OK with it too.


Morning, Caman. Kudos on your engagement with Joal. Where is she living now? When do you feel you two will be getting married? Good luck, my friend.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. Kudos on your engagement with Joal. Where is she living now? When do you feel you two will be getting married? Good luck, my friend.


Hi Marc.

She is still in Botswana, but has started to wrap everything up
preparing to move her after the visit.
Yes indeed. I feel that this is good and definitely the right thing
to do, and so does she. We just want to confirm thing when she arrives
and probably get married on the 10th of December or there about.
The kids are informed about the planes and they are fine with it.

How's Deborah and the doxis? Well I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> 
> She is still in Botswana, but has started to wrap everything up
> preparing to move her after the visit.
> Yes indeed. I feel that this is good and definitely the right thing
> to do, and so does she. We just want to confirm thing when she arrives
> and probably get married on the 10th of December or there about.
> The kids are informed about the planes and they are fine with it.
> 
> How's Deborah and the doxis? Well I hope.


No visa or immigration problems for her? We should have a gala event in The Shang when you get married.

All goes well here. We have added another doxie to our "clan" -- Rudy. He is only 10 months old.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> No visa or immigration problems for her? We should have a gala event in The Shang when you get married.
> 
> All goes well here. We have added another doxie to our "clan" -- Rudy. He is only 10 months old.


Ahhhh, so cute. 

Yeah, some kind of party is required for such a grand event.
They have change the immigration process. If you apply online
it take no more then 3 months, if you have you papers in order.
She will still have an income from Botswana and after completing
her studies with in a year, becoming a qualified psychologist, she
can start working with immigrant women here in Stockholm, without
needing to be a native speaker. So things are looking goooood. :clap: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ahhhh, so cute.
> 
> Yeah, some kind of party is required for such a grand event.
> They have change the immigration process. If you apply online
> it take no more then 3 months, if you have you papers in order.
> She will still have an income from Botswana and after completing
> her studies with in a year, becoming a qualified psychologist, she
> can start working with immigrant women here in Stockholm, without
> needing to be a native speaker. So things are looking goooood. :clap: :love2:


Interesting. Good for her. What are you doing for money these days? How is your music/writing coming along?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Good for her. What are you doing for money these days? How is your music/writing coming along?


It's coming along nicely. I've taking up writing my novel again,
started on a screen play for a short film and written a new song 
for the next album. Love and Apricity will be realised around x-mss
and I'm re-releasing Smiling Politely too. I'm getting there.
I have my disability pension to cover me financially, so I'm good.
We can all live on it together with the Government contributions Sweden 
has for all families with children. I'm glad I'm not still in the US. It would
have been quite harder to finance a family with 8 kids with no child support.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It's coming along nicely. I've taking up writing my novel again,
> started on a screen play for a short film and written a new song
> for the next album. Love and Apricity will be realised around x-mss
> and I'm re-releasing Smiling Politely too. I'm getting there.
> I have my disability pension to cover me financially, so I'm good.
> We can all live on it together with the Government contributions Sweden
> has for all families with children. I'm glad I'm not still in the US. It would
> have been quite harder to finance a family with 8 kids with no child support.


Yes, it is difficult in some states to get any sort of assistance. Still, Sweden has been good to you so hopefully you shall raise this extended family there and all shall go well. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Caman nice to hear from you. We've got some news...... my daughter has announced she is getting married, so that's wonderful.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Morning all: Caman nice to hear from you. We've got some news...... my daughter has announced she is getting married, so that's wonderful.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!

:clap::love2::clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Rps

Thanx Sonal, we are very pleased, they seem to be a great match.


----------



## SINC

Great news Rp!

Forgot to mention that today's video on SAP is courtesy of Kim in Calgary, called "11 Sounds You Need To Hear Before You Die". Kim maintains this will change your life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Caman nice to hear from you. We've got some news...... my daughter has announced she is getting married, so that's wonderful.


Mazel tov, Rp. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Great news Rp!
> 
> Forgot to mention that today's video on SAP is courtesy of Kim in Calgary, called "11 Sounds You Need To Hear Before You Die". Kim maintains this will change your life.


Kim, most interesting. I shall await the changes in my life. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I read what you posted in the Weather thread. "We got 42 cm here yesterday, the largest single day snowfall ever." So, in one day you folks have never gotten a snowfall of more than 42cm?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I read what you posted in the Weather thread. "We got 42 cm here yesterday, the largest single day snowfall ever." So, in one day you folks have never gotten a snowfall of more than 42cm?


Would that be the largest for St. Albert? I think the record for Edmonton is closer to 50cm, at least if you trust the Edmonton Journal.



> *Snowfall numbers*
> 
> But the total snowfall — ranging between 15 and 35 cm across the Edmonton region — doesn’t come close to the one-day record of 49.5 cm set on Nov. 15, 1942.


Ironically I see that Calgary's record is supposedly less than a foot even though I can remember close to three feet falling in parts of Calgary on Dec 31, 1975. Exact amount really unknown as drifts were so high that snow plow operators had no idea whether or not there were cars underneath them.


----------



## friend

Congratulations Rp. Great news.
I hope they will have a long happy life together. :clap::love2:


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Would that be the largest for St. Albert? I think the record for Edmonton is closer to 50cm, at least if you trust the Edmonton Journal.


The weather guy on Global corrected that this morning when he said that while the St. Albert snowfall yesterday was much larger than Edmonton, it was not a record which is closer to 50 cm.



Dr.G. said:


> Don, I read what you posted in the Weather thread. "We got 42 cm here yesterday, the largest single day snowfall ever." So, in one day you folks have never gotten a snowfall of more than 42cm?


Answer above.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Would that be the largest for St. Albert? I think the record for Edmonton is closer to 50cm, at least if you trust the Edmonton Journal.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically I see that Calgary's record is supposedly less than a foot even though I can remember close to three feet falling in parts of Calgary on Dec 31, 1975. Exact amount really unknown as drifts were so high that snow plow operators had no idea whether or not there were cars underneath them.


Drifting is what gets us here in St.John's. 50cm of snow in a 24 hour period is common to happen at least three times each winter. The problem is when the snow is being blown by strong northeasterly winds of over 100km/h. That brings about 1-3 meter high drifts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The weather guy on Global corrected that this morning when he said that while the St. Albert snowfall yesterday was much larger than Edmonton, it was not a record which is closer to 50 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer above.


Just saw pics of Edmonton's snow on the Weather Network. Regardless of whether you received more of less than them in St.A., drive carefully, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

We are now getting the start of the storm that buried Don. Thankfully temps dropped before the snow hit so, so far it is light and fluffy but there may still be a layer of ice on the streets as it did rain some yesterday afternoon. 

Shall figure on a fairly relaxed day. Will probably do a round of shoveling later this afternoon then curl up in front of a blazing fire this evening. 

No driving until the dust settles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of the snow, Bob. Still, sitting by a fireplace is a fine idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Caman nice to hear from you. We've got some news...... my daughter has announced she is getting married, so that's wonderful.


Just saw your avatar pic, Rp. You are the reincarnation of Paulo Freire. An amazing resemblance ........................


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up upon 4PM High Tea. Anyone with a particular interest or request?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Just saw your avatar pic, Rp. You are the reincarnation of Paulo Freire. An amazing resemblance ........................


Yes, but he has more hair. Thinking about it, I think I look more like Mr. Six.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, but he has more hair. Thinking about it, I think I look more like Mr. Six.


You mean the dancing Mr. Six in the 6 Flags commercials? Do you have black and white "spats"?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up upon 4PM High Tea. Anyone with a particular interest or request?


Since High Tea is now legal in Colorado and Washington State perhaps we should all have a sip or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Since High Tea is now legal in Colorado and Washington State perhaps we should all have a sip or two.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening eveyone. Hope the day and activities have been treating everyone well. We just came in from an hour out on our balcony - enjoying the fresh air and sunshine, with some chatter and a couple of glasses of red wine. 

Started the prep's for another soup - finally got to the end of a large ham that we've been enjoying for the past good while - and put the large bone & some meat, and some veggies & seasonings in the stockpot to simmer, in prep for ham & split pea soup tomorrow. A great fragrance throughout the apartment at this time!! Some ham, couscous, and fresh fruit salad on the menu for this eve. And any & all ham leftovers, will go into the final soup prep tomorrow. 

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Sounds like a grand afternoon for you in Lotus Land.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. Sounds like a grand afternoon for you in Lotus Land.


Meanwhile in St. Albert:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. Sounds like a grand afternoon for you in Lotus Land.


Yup, it's been a great day, and autumn so far. Forecasts call for quite strong northerly winds for later this afternoon/evening and overnight, with temp's dipping down to near freezing. The lotuses will wilt!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yup, it's been a great day, and autumn so far. Forecasts call for quite strong northerly winds for later this afternoon/evening and overnight, with temp's dipping down to near freezing. The lotuses will wilt!!


Our temps are going in the opposite direction, with a possible high of 16C tomorrow afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

KC4 said:


> Hey! Good Day Shang!
> 
> I hope all are well but I fear our beloved curmudgeon, Don must not be. No post from him here today that I can see and SAP does not seem to be updated to today yet. Get better soon Don!
> 
> Kim - A new studio sounds nice (pics?) ...Congratulations! Is it far from home for you?
> I am only in the contemplation stage of setting up my painting studio (again) here.
> 
> Marc - Please send the entire team of med Doxies to St. Albert, eh SAP.


Evening Kim
Sorry that I haven't been around for a while, it has been hectic around here. We are up to almost 60 students a week and that is why we need a new studio, time to get the students out of the house.

I will post pictures once we take possession of the property, November 30th *cheer* I am so excited


----------



## javaqueen

Don that is quite the amount of snow that you have *yikes* 
I will be thinking about you and your eye issues............I have been told that I should have surgery on my eyes to open my tear ducts more, they are small, but when i asked if it was 100% that I would still have my sight and they couldn't answer me affirmative, I told them that without my sight I can't teach piano, can't work. So I am not going to do it unless it is absolutely necessary

Marc, glad to hear the good news about the new doxie and the current win  *cheers*


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. I am off to the doctor's office re my shoulder. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

sorry to hear about your shoulder Marc, thinking of you as you go to the doctors 

thanks for the coffee


----------



## SINC

Sick. Got that bad cough Ann had. Barely got SAP up. Back to bed. Don't miss the video. Later.


----------



## javaqueen

feel better Don *virtual hug*


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Meanwhile in St. Albert:


Will this mean you folks are going to have a white Christmas?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> sorry to hear about your shoulder Marc, thinking of you as you go to the doctors
> 
> thanks for the coffee


Morning, Kim. I am brewing a fresh pot of coffee. Interested? Found out it was not my shoulder that is the problem, but an arthritic neck condition, much like my knees. I chose no cortisone shots for my shoulder or knees. I need to know what movements cause pain and then try not to move this way. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sick. Got that bad cough Ann had. Barely got SAP up. Back to bed. Don't miss the video. Later.


Sorry to hear this, Don. You picture last night seems to indicate wet and heavy snow from the way it was sticking to the trees. Are there no children going through the neighborhood offering to shovel ........... for a fee?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Sick. Got that bad cough Ann had. Barely got SAP up. Back to bed. Don't miss the video. Later.


Sounds like a wicked one. Hope you put it behind you fairly quickly. 

At least you have good hibernation weather.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. I am brewing a fresh pot of coffee. Interested? Found out it was not my shoulder that is the problem, but an arthritic neck condition, much like my knees. I chose no cortisone shots for my shoulder or knees. I need to know what movements cause pain and then try not to move this way. Such is Life.


did I miss coffee break Marc? I was out running errands earlier and could use a cup before I start teaching in a couple of hours


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. You picture last night seems to indicate wet and heavy snow from the way it was sticking to the trees. Are there no children going through the neighborhood offering to shovel ........... for a fee?


Marc, there are about 70 homes on our crescent and only four of them have children in the home. Most of those kids are under six years old. The oldest is a girl who lives next door and is about 13, so no, no one goes through the neighbourhood wanting to shovel.

This subdivision was built in 1973, we moved in in 1988 and it is now an old established area that is just now beginning to see younger families buy homes here when one hits the market, but that is less than two or three a year. Most homes are occupied by couples in their 50s, 60s and 70s. The only children we see in addition to the 10 or so that live here, are visiting grandchildren.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> did I miss coffee break Marc? I was out running errands earlier and could use a cup before I start teaching in a couple of hours


No, but I missed 4PM High Tea. So, maybe I shall break with tradition and have some freshly made coffee with you right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, there are about 70 homes on our crescent and only four of them have children in the home. Most of those kids are under six years old. The oldest is a girl who lives next door and is about 13, so no, no one goes through the neighbourhood wanting to shovel.
> 
> This subdivision was built in 1973, we moved in in 1988 and it is now an old established area that is just now beginning to see younger families buy homes here when one hits the market, but that is less than two or three a year. Most homes are occupied by couples in their 50s, 60s and 70s. The only children we see in addition to the 10 or so that live here, are visiting grandchildren.


That would be an ideal spot for someone (or two) to drive over and go house to house and offer to shovel for say $20. That is what they do here and they earn good money for a day of honest work.

I hear that there will be the lottery presentation to 15 oil field workers in St. Albert today, and 8 of them are from rural NL.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks for the coffee Marc *yum* just what I needed.........I have my books ready to go and will be leaving in about 10 minutes. Hope to be back online later today


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks for the coffee Marc *yum* just what I needed.........I have my books ready to go and will be leaving in about 10 minutes. Hope to be back online later today


Coffee to go then. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Employment

Rp, Auburn Univ. has some interesting ESL positions, but they seem to want someone with a doctorate.


----------



## javaqueen

almost finished the coffee.......but another one is definitely a good thing 

how are you feeling today? I understand well about neck pain


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> almost finished the coffee.......but another one is definitely a good thing
> 
> how are you feeling today? I understand well about neck pain


Yes, one more won't hurt.

My neck and shoulder are not as painful as a month or two ago. I guess I am just getting used to the discomfort. From what my doctor said, there is not much they can do since it is arthritis. There are some bone spurts that might be removed, but the operation is tricky, so I said that I would rather live with the pain rather than take the chance of not being able to walk or use my arms again should he slip 1/4 and inch. 

Right now, the problem of the day is trying to get the doxies to go outside in 16C temps, but in rain.

How is your neck and arm pain coming along??


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, one more won't hurt.
> 
> My neck and shoulder are not as painful as a month or two ago. I guess I am just getting used to the discomfort. From what my doctor said, there is not much they can do since it is arthritis. There are some bone spurts that might be removed, but the operation is tricky, so I said that I would rather live with the pain rather than take the chance of not being able to walk or use my arms again should he slip 1/4 and inch.
> 
> Right now, the problem of the day is trying to get the doxies to go outside in 16C temps, but in rain.
> 
> How is your neck and arm pain coming along??


Things are improving of course not as quickly as I want them too, but they are improving. 

When we had our shepherd/husky cross she didn't like going out in the rain either, but give her snow and she was very excited.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Things are improving of course not as quickly as I want them too, but they are improving.
> 
> When we had our shepherd/husky cross she didn't like going out in the rain either, but give her snow and she was very excited.


Interesting. Our doxies like dry snow that is not too deep. They would not want to venture our into the snow that Don is experiencing right now. Too deep and too cold.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening folks. Have just come in from an hour out on our apartment's balcony -- 8C out there before the sun came around -- nice sunshine and 'fresh' air for our break

Aroma's throughout the apartment of soup brewing once again - this time it's split-pea & ham. I'll add a side dish of apple sauce, with pear, and orange, and Jean has promised to fix some baking-soda biscuits. 

Happy TGIF everyone!!


----------



## SINC

Now in bed awaiting sleep with my iPad for company.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening folks. Have just come in from an hour out on our apartment's balcony -- 8C out there before the sun came around -- nice sunshine and 'fresh' air for our break
> 
> Aroma's throughout the apartment of soup brewing once again - this time it's split-pea & ham. I'll add a side dish of apple sauce, with pear, and orange, and Jean has promised to fix some baking-soda biscuits.
> 
> Happy TGIF everyone!!


Evening, John. Had a wine and cheese after dinner gathering of neighbors on our back deck. The rain stopped, the skies were clearing and 16C temps made it feel springlike.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now in bed awaiting sleep with my iPad for company.


Bon nuit, Don. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee and a fine continental-style breakfast awaits you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 9C this morning. A fine day to take the doxies out for a run.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just noticed that we hit 85,000 posts here in The Shang. We should start to plan for a party when we hit 100,000 postings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Glory: Canada's own WWI war horse - Canada - CBC News

An interesting Remembrance Day story.


----------



## SINC

Went to bed at 7:30, woke up at 6:30 and I am still groggy and tired as the terrible cough persists. I cannot use most cough suppressants due to high blood pressure and my heart condition, so it has to work itself out. Ann says that's a good thing when you can sleep when you are ill, so I just did what I had to to get SAP online and a warm tea for my throat and a glass of ginger ale for fluids and it is back to bed for me. Enjoy our video today: "It's hard to kiss the lips at night that chew your ass out all day long". A bit of country music fun by Vince Gill and friends posing as 'The Notorious Cherry Bombs'. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Went to bed at 7:30, woke up at 6:30 and I am still groggy and tired as the terrible cough persists. I cannot use most cough suppressants due to high blood pressure and my heart condition, so it has to work itself out. Ann says that's a good thing when you can sleep when you are ill, so I just did what I had to to get SAP online and a warm tea for my throat and a glass of ginger ale for fluids and it is back to bed for me. Enjoy our video today: "It's hard to kiss the lips at night that chew your ass out all day long". A bit of country music fun by Vince Gill and friends posing as 'The Notorious Cherry Bombs'. Later . . .


Morning, Don. Sorry to hear that you are still feeling sick. I thought that Coricidin II was OK for those with high blood pressure.

I am on SAP now. A good one today.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all

Don I loved that video and still have some tears in my eyes from laughing 

Morning Marc, our dog Sheba loved the snow and would try to catch it as we were shovelling, she thought that it was a game, but being part husky, she developed a beautiful winter coat that kept her warm


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Kim and Don. Warm here today going up to around 12. Don sorry you are under the weather. Still seems all home remedies ( except sleep ) work poorly with HBP. I used to take a shot of brandy and a hot shower, that was in my pre-HBP days..... now it's just sleep and suffer. Hope it clears up soon. Getting ready for the games tomorrow. Logic tells me that Edmonton will prevail and that ( dare it say it ) the Roughies won't.


----------



## groovetube

Morning everyone (ok almost afternoon  ) just finished a run of shows with 3 different acts, loved it.

It is rather warm today isn't it.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Morning everyone (ok almost afternoon  ) just finished a run of shows with 3 different acts, loved it.
> 
> It is rather warm today isn't it.


Tim, was watching CBS in Detroit this morning and they had Peter Frampton on, he still sounds good. Here in the Detroit area he sells out every time he play, and I mean big crowds .... funny how some acts resonate with certain cities .


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Kim and Don. Warm here today going up to around 12. Don sorry you are under the weather. Still seems all home remedies ( except sleep ) work poorly with HBP. I used to take a shot of brandy and a hot shower, that was in my pre-HBP days..... now it's just sleep and suffer. Hope it clears up soon. Getting ready for the games tomorrow. Logic tells me that Edmonton will prevail and that ( dare it say it ) the Roughies won't.


Have to agree the Riders are behind the eight ball RP, but not so sure the Esks can pull off a win, especially against their former QB. Add to that home field advantage and TO hosting the Grey Cup on that same field and the Argos desire will be high. That game I give to Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all
> 
> Don I loved that video and still have some tears in my eyes from laughing
> 
> Morning Marc, our dog Sheba loved the snow and would try to catch it as we were shovelling, she thought that it was a game, but being part husky, she developed a beautiful winter coat that kept her warm


Afternoon, Kim. What sort of dog was Sheba other than part Husky? 

I have just finished raking up some leaves into small piles this afternoon ............. only to have the doxies dash through them. Still, since there are more leaves still on the trees, I suspect that I shall have to rake once again ............. and who am I to deny doxies some fun in the afternoon sunshine. Just like kids (and some adults) they could be inside on a beautiful day playing computer games.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Kim and Don. Warm here today going up to around 12. Don sorry you are under the weather. Still seems all home remedies ( except sleep ) work poorly with HBP. I used to take a shot of brandy and a hot shower, that was in my pre-HBP days..... now it's just sleep and suffer. Hope it clears up soon. Getting ready for the games tomorrow. Logic tells me that Edmonton will prevail and that ( dare it say it ) the Roughies won't.


Afternoon, Rp.7C and sunny here at about 230PM. When has logic ever worked when predicting CFL games????


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Morning everyone (ok almost afternoon  ) just finished a run of shows with 3 different acts, loved it.
> 
> It is rather warm today isn't it.


Afternoon, Tim. Kudos on your "run of shows". Keep it up ............ :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Finally some sun today as the snow has stopped, but there is a ton of it on the ground. Those piles along the sidewalks are three feet high now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, any chance of your sunshine just starting to melt all of this snow away any time before Christmas?


----------



## SINC

LOL! No Marc, it is here to stay until late March.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> LOL! No Marc, it is here to stay until late March.


:--( Sorry to hear that, Don. Back in 2000, by Christmas we had about that much snow, and by mid-June we had a total of 21 feet of snow. Hopefully, you shall just get some sunshine and at the most flurries until late March so as not to add on more snow. What is your average snowfall for a winter? (ours here in St.John's is about 390 cm)


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> LOL! No Marc, it is here to stay until late March.


You sure with your cold Don you didn't up load a Canada Day picture:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :--( Sorry to hear that, Don. Back in 2000, by Christmas we had about that much snow, and by mid-June we had a total of 21 feet of snow. Hopefully, you shall just get some sunshine and at the most flurries until late March so as not to add on more snow. What is your average snowfall for a winter? (ours here in St.John's is about 390 cm)


Average snowfall for the Edmonton area is 124.5 cm per year, so we got 1/3 of that alone on Wednesday which says to me we will be far above normal this year.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Average snowfall for the Edmonton area is 124.5 cm per year, so we got 1/3 of that alone on Wednesday which says to me we will be far above normal this year.


Was your summer dry Don? So will this balance out the water table? When we moved from Bowmanville it was a dry summer and an even drier previous winter. Almost had to ration water.


----------



## SINC

Average rainfall here is 365 mm. We actually got 476 mm this past summer and our water tables are very good right now, even without the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Average rainfall here is 365 mm. We actually got 476 mm this past summer and our water tables are very good right now, even without the snow.


Interesting. We were down this year in snowfall and rainfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Average snowfall for the Edmonton area is 124.5 cm per year, so we got 1/3 of that alone on Wednesday which says to me we will be far above normal this year.


That is more than I expected, Don. Don't want to know what your average temps are for Jan and Feb ........................ XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Past 4PM, but I can still get some tea or coffee for anyone interested.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. A typical Saturday on-the-go for us -- joined daughter and did a dim sum 'breakfast' this morning, then back home for a couple of local walkabouts. Daughter brought us a 'pile' of cutup veggies, fruits, cheeses, and dips from a luncheon they had yesterday - they'll keep us going for a few days (and what veggies we can't eat now, will be frozen for future soup use). Plus, her friend sent another couple of his wines our way - I like her friend!!! 

Another fine autumn day - almost a repeat performance of yesterday, just a touch cooler. It's getting close to a balcony break time, once the sun gets around and makes it a little more comfortable.

Cheers all!!


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Tim. Kudos on your "run of shows". Keep it up ............ :clap::clap::clap:


a wee break though it'll be filled with rehearsals and studio work before the European tour.

Need to condition myself for that trip  2012 has been a good music year. 2013 is shaping up to be great. I'm lucky to have the opportunities I get.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> a wee break though it'll be filled with rehearsals and studio work before the European tour.
> 
> Need to condition myself for that trip  2012 has been a good music year. 2013 is shaping up to be great. I'm lucky to have the opportunities I get.


True. Make us all proud, Tim. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## groovetube

well I'm not out curing cancer


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well I'm not out curing cancer


True, but you are adding to the culture of a world in need of some good news and peaceful culture. So, you are doing your bit. As for me, with no musical talent, I have to rely upon my teaching abilities. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. What sort of dog was Sheba other than part Husky?
> 
> I have just finished raking up some leaves into small piles this afternoon ............. only to have the doxies dash through them. Still, since there are more leaves still on the trees, I suspect that I shall have to rake once again ............. and who am I to deny doxies some fun in the afternoon sunshine. Just like kids (and some adults) they could be inside on a beautiful day playing computer games.


Sheba was party German Shepherd/Husky and Greyhound - she lived to the age of 12 years old and loved everyone


----------



## javaqueen

had a very busy day again, but hopefully tomorrow will be quieter


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Sheba was party German Shepherd/Husky and Greyhound - she lived to the age of 12 years old and loved everyone


A unique mix, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> had a very busy day again, but hopefully tomorrow will be quieter


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall start the day by making some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a continental-style breakfast waiting for each of you when you rise to face the new day. I am going down to the War Memorial soon for 11AM Remembrance Day events. It is sunny and 4C so while it may be chilly it will be fine. Lest we forget.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> True, but you are adding to the culture of a world in need of some good news and peaceful culture. So, you are doing your bit. As for me, with no musical talent, I have to rely upon my teaching abilities. Paix, mon ami.


I do my best to bring smiles and general good all round. Hundreds of years ago I believe we were court jesters. Thank god though, we aren't decapitated if we have an off night.

Teaching is one of the most valuable resources in the world. As I get older I'm turning to teaching what I know, and mainly I get a charge back from these younger, smart amazing talents. But I have a lot to learn about the art of being a teacher. 

Anyway, its time for a good cup of coffee.


Good morning everyone


----------



## SINC

Man this bug has me beaten down. Cough is much worse in spite of prescribed medicine, voice is non-existent and throat is screaming for relief. I guess it will be a day of silence as I suffer while watching the CFL semifinals. Go Toronto, and a half hearted Go Riders. SAP is up and the video of new technology to cut roadside ditches is amazing along with a few other surprises today.


----------



## JCCanuck

Morning all!
Like Sinc above I'm waking up to a miserable chest and head cold. First one in a few years.
Lotsa liquids for me today, at least it's a nice 17°C forecasted today.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and warm here today, around 20. Since I'm not on cable I won't be seeing my Roughies play today. I would love to see the Argos win but I think the Eskies secondary will kill'um. As for my Roughies, I would be shocked if the Stamps lost today..... Oh well I'll just sit back with a glass of Chard and follow on TSN.ca reading the updates.

As for this morning, I have finally restocked by WMBB coffee, so cheers.


----------



## SINC

Rp, there are at least three feeds online via radio that broadcast both CFL games today. Tune-in, the Riders station in Regina and TSN radio. You may not be able to watch, but you sure can listen. This by the way is the single deciding factor for me not using my Mini for TV. I simply refuse to live without being able to see the CFL to save a few bucks a month.


----------



## Rps

thanx Don I'll do that. Great!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I do my best to bring smiles and general good all round. Hundreds of years ago I believe we were court jesters. Thank god though, we aren't decapitated if we have an off night.
> 
> Teaching is one of the most valuable resources in the world. As I get older I'm turning to teaching what I know, and mainly I get a charge back from these younger, smart amazing talents. But I have a lot to learn about the art of being a teacher.
> 
> Anyway, its time for a good cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone


Afternoon, Tim. Good to hear that all goes well with you. Yes, teaching is a worth profession.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Man this bug has me beaten down. Cough is much worse in spite of prescribed medicine, voice is non-existent and throat is screaming for relief. I guess it will be a day of silence as I suffer while watching the CFL semifinals. Go Toronto, and a half hearted Go Riders. SAP is up and the video of new technology to cut roadside ditches is amazing along with a few other surprises today.


Sorry to hear that you are still so sick, Don. I hope for the best for you re your health ............ and your football team.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Morning all!
> Like Sinc above I'm waking up to a miserable chest and head cold. First one in a few years.
> Lotsa liquids for me today, at least it's a nice 17°C forecasted today.


Sorry to hear about your cold as well, Todd. Luckily, it is warmer where you are than where Don is today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and warm here today, around 20. Since I'm not on cable I won't be seeing my Roughies play today. I would love to see the Argos win but I think the Eskies secondary will kill'um. As for my Roughies, I would be shocked if the Stamps lost today..... Oh well I'll just sit back with a glass of Chard and follow on TSN.ca reading the updates.
> 
> As for this morning, I have finally restocked by WMBB coffee, so cheers.


Afternoon, Rp ........... or should I say PF???


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. Just came in from a walkabout, cool morning here, feels and looks a little like 'snow', expect some cold-rain. Saw the Eskies get the first touchdown, when I dropped into a local London Drugs for a look around.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, near half time and the Argos are ahead 24 - 7. I just may be right in my prediction that Toronto has more desire.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Hmmm, near half time and the Argos are ahead 24 - 7. I just may be right in my prediction that Toronto has more desire.


Just turned the game on here ... ouch, quite a change!! Ouch!!! Toronto just got another one!!!!


----------



## SINC

Uh, make that Argos 31, Esks 7.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, make that Argos 31, Esks 7.


Not much better for my Giants.



NFL GameTracker - New York Giants vs. Cincinnati Bengals - 2012 Week 10 - CBSSports.com


----------



## groovetube

Toronto is winning something? Holy smokes.


----------



## SINC

Best part is they are NOT my Esks, so the outcome is welcome.

BUT, the saddest part of the game was when I saw Edmonton rookie QB Matt Nichols toes pointing east when his knee was pointing west. That is a brutal injury and I wish him well.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> .... the saddest part of the game was when I saw Edmonton rookie QB Matt Nichols toes pointing east when his knee was pointing west. That is a brutal injury and I wish him well.


Yes, me too. I let out a gasp when I saw that play. ... and he did seem to be getting something going.


----------



## SINC

Now 42 - 18 as the rout continues. Now if only SK could play well against Calgary, my day would be complete.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now 42 - 18 as the rout continues. Now if only SK could play well against Calgary, my day would be complete.


31-13, Bengals over the NY Giants with two minutes to play. 

I shall be sad if they lose but Deborah would be angry if Calgary loses.


----------



## Dr.G.

NFL GameTracker - New York Giants vs. Cincinnati Bengals - 2012 Week 10 - CBSSports.com


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Now 42 - 18 as the rout continues. Now if only SK could play well against Calgary, my day would be complete.


Here's to SK ... would like to see them beat those AB guys!!


----------



## SINC

Me too John. I want you to know that I am not hoarse from cheering though. My voice still is hit and miss when I try to speak. Soooo, a cold beer must be in order for the upcoming game.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Me too John. I want you to know that I am not hoarse from cheering though. My voice still is hit and miss when I try to speak. Soooo, a cold beer must be in order for the upcoming game.


Cheers, and hope the cold beer helps (the sore throat) Don!!!


----------



## johnp

Don ..... now I'm hoarse too!!!!! What a bloody game!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

It's a great one John! I am enjoying it too!


----------



## johnp

Shoot on the final outcome ... but what a heck of a game!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Well Don I guess I blew the Argo call. But the radio cut out here in Windsor for the Roughie game ( all we got was NFL pre-game ) so I was watching the blog. The last Stamps touchdown, was it a good play or blown coverage? They made a game of it .... now I'll head downstairs and watch the no fun league.


----------



## eMacMan

That was a great game. Two touchdowns in the last minute! 

Nice to see the Stamps win, but a tough game coming up against BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> That was a great game. Two touchdowns in the last minute!
> 
> Nice to see the Stamps win, but a tough game coming up against BC.


Well, Deborah is happy ............... so all is well here. I won't tell you what happened when the Calgary Flames made it to the Stanley Cup finals .............. and lost. XX)


----------



## SINC

Yeah, that was a great game. Neither side should have any shame in their effort. Very entertaining indeed! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Goingt to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to see a beautiful crescent moon in the eastern sky. The sun is just about to come up on our first day with a minus degree temp. We got down to -1C overnight. So, I shall have a hot breakfast waiting for one and all when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Still very ill. Cough is a killer. SAP up, now back to sleep if I can. Marc, WEBBITS, bedtime stories for hounds.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to see a beautiful crescent moon in the eastern sky. The sun is just about to come up on our first day with a minus degree temp. We got down to -1C overnight. So, I shall have a hot breakfast waiting for one and all when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


Morning G (and all) up early as well have a crazy week ahead, day and night all week. Will be hitting the gym pretty hard this week I've done well for a while now, I'm feeling the benefits again. Though I had pizza, and we had apple crumble (though low fat yoghourt), so back on track this am. 

Are you keeping up with exercise G? I find I have to sometimes force myself when I don't want to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Still very ill. Cough is a killer. SAP up, now back to sleep if I can. Marc, WEBBITS, bedtime stories for hounds.


Sorry you are still sick, Don. I shall check SAP now.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Morning G (and all) up early as well have a crazy week ahead, day and night all week. Will be hitting the gym pretty hard this week I've done well for a while now, I'm feeling the benefits again. Though I had pizza, and we had apple crumble (though low fat yoghourt), so back on track this am.
> 
> Are you keeping up with exercise G? I find I have to sometimes force myself when I don't want to go.


Tim, I just got the OK from my orthapedic surgeon to go back to the gym. He looked at the X-rays of my neck and shoulder and told me what I could continue to do re weights and what motions I should stop doing. I have to get back into shape for the snow shoveling that will soon come our way. For the past few years, nothing major has hit us until after Christmas, so I am dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Tim, I just got the OK from my orthapedic surgeon to go back to the gym. He looked at the X-rays of my neck and shoulder and told me what I could continue to do re weights and what motions I should stop doing. I have to get back into shape for the snow shoveling that will soon come our way. For the past few years, nothing major has hit us until after Christmas, so I am dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


Ah, injuries? Range of motion is always something I keep in my mix, and the last couple years I've discovered the great benefits of yoga. It's much more of a workout than I had realized. There are different forms a gentle version could be very helpful. I e always tried to get my parents into tai chi.

I know only too well how hard it is to keep consistent, I did not sleep that well last night but I will still pack my gym clothes and make myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Ah, injuries? Range of motion is always something I keep in my mix, and the last couple years I've discovered the great benefits of yoga. It's much more of a workout than I had realized. There are different forms a gentle version could be very helpful. I e always tried to get my parents into tai chi.
> 
> I know only too well how hard it is to keep consistent, I did not sleep that well last night but I will still pack my gym clothes and make myself.


No injury, just arthritis in my neck with some bone spurs to make certain motions painful. I did not want cortisone shots in my knees or neck so as to know when I am doing something that is painful. I tried "hot yoga", but some of the positions were very painful to my neck and knees, so I had to stop. Might try Tai Chi once again.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Might try Tai Chi once again.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do you take that double double?beejacon


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> No injury, just arthritis in my neck with some bone spurs to make certain motions painful. I did not want cortisone shots in my knees or neck so as to know when I am doing something that is painful. I tried "hot yoga", but some of the positions were very painful to my neck and knees, so I had to stop. Might try Tai Chi once again.


hot yoga? Yikes, that one is brutal. That one kills me... There are more gentle yogas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might try Tai Chi once again.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do you take that double double?beejacon
> 
> 
> 
> No, just the Yang-style. The founder of the Yang-style was Yang Lu-ch'an. He would NEVER take a "double double".
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> hot yoga? Yikes, that one is brutal. That one kills me... There are more gentle yogas.


I went with my wife. The heat did not bother me (sort of like Georgia in June) but some of the moves made my shoulder scream out in agony. She was nearly dropped by the heat, but not the moves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished mulching the last of my leaves in the back garden with my lawn mowers. There are still a few dozen leaves on the trees, but today was sunny, 7C with a bit of a breeze, so the bits of leaves were able to scatter all about the garden. Sadly, the doxies now have no piles of leaves to run around and through.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rps said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just the Yang-style. The founder of the Yang-style was Yang Lu-ch'an. He would NEVER take a "double double".
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this:
> 
> PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea by about 20 minutes here, but I could get it ready for any and all east of me. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this:
> 
> PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (
> 
> 
> 
> No .................
> 
> Yang Tai Chi for Beginners 11-minute Clip (YMAA ) Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming - YouTube
> 
> Yang Tai Chi for Beginners - Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming (YMAA Taijiquan) - YouTube
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

nite G. I blew my brains out at the gym tonight, hopefully I'll sleep much better tonight.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 



Rps said:


> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might try Tai Chi once again.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do you take that double double?beejacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rps said:
> 
> 
> 
> No .................
> 
> Yang Tai Chi for Beginners 11-minute Clip (YMAA ) Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming - YouTube
> 
> Yang Tai Chi for Beginners - Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming (YMAA Taijiquan) - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference between Tai Chi and Chai Tea is that one is a fluid force and the other is a fluid source.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> nite G. I blew my brains out at the gym tonight, hopefully I'll sleep much better tonight.


Kudos, Tim. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> 
> 
> Rps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between Tai Chi and Chai Tea is that one is a fluid force and the other is a fluid source.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao::clap::lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine day here so I shall make a fine breakfast to do this day proud. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

it worked, slept right in to 7:30. Hope everyone has a great morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> it worked, slept right in to 7:30. Hope everyone has a great morning.


Going great here, Tim. 15C and sunny and I am going to finish up my morning grading and then go out to put out deck table and chairs away in the garage for another season.


----------



## JCCanuck

Hey morning all! At home again for a second day with a bad head cold (without pay also )! My wife bought me several containers of M&M's won ton soup, a great temporary relief for the head cold.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Diwali everyone!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Happy Diwali t you too Sonal. Day five with this brutal cough. My chest and lungs ache from the constant coughing, and while gradually decreasing in intensity, I fear I have days to go yet.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Happy Diwali Sonal. Don hoping you will soon feel better. Wow Marc, 15c, must feel like summer. We are expected to be below 0 today. Not used to the cold coming so soon here.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Hey morning all! At home again for a second day with a bad head cold (without pay also )! My wife bought me several containers of M&M's won ton soup, a great temporary relief for the head cold.


Sorry to hear that you are still sick, Todd. The Cafe Chez Marc delivers home made chicken soup via Doxie Express. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy Diwali everyone!


Same to you, Sonal. How does your family celebrate Diwali?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, Happy Diwali t you too Sonal. Day five with this brutal cough. My chest and lungs ache from the constant coughing, and while gradually decreasing in intensity, I fear I have days to go yet.


Sorry to hear this, Don. What does Ann feel that you should be doing that you might not be doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Happy Diwali Sonal. Don hoping you will soon feel better. Wow Marc, 15c, must feel like summer. We are expected to be below 0 today. Not used to the cold coming so soon here.


Afternoon, Rp. It is now 17C. I have just finished cleaning out my garage, moving the lawn mowers and garden tools to the back and the snow shovels to the front. I turned over the engine of my snow blower at about noon .......... wearing shorts and a tee shirt, and it was a strange sensation to have the snow blowing on high while wearing shorts. Still, with flowers blooming in Deborah's garden still, I did not want to start cutting down the plants. This is our last gasp of real Spring.


----------



## Rps

It must seem weird. Last January we had the BBQ running out side and I was in a T shirt.......never had that before so I does seem strange. But I'll take it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It must seem weird. Last January we had the BBQ running out side and I was in a T shirt.......never had that before so I does seem strange. But I'll take it.


Was just sitting in the sun in just shorts out on my back deck. It will be the last time I will be able to do that until at least June. We shall see.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear that you are still sick, Todd. The Cafe Chez Marc delivers home made chicken soup via Doxie Express. Interested?


Every bit helps so yes Marc!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. What does Ann feel that you should be doing that you might not be doing?


Marc, Ann is directing everything I do and take. She still has her cough from four weeks back when she was ill. This is a brutal bug.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, Ann is directing everything I do and take. She still has her cough from four weeks back when she was ill. This is a brutal bug.


Well, good that she is in charge, albeit still ill herself. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here are some pics of Rudy I took today in case you need any SAP filler pics, as well as some pics of flowers that are still growing in Deborah's garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Every bit helps so yes Marc!


Soup is on its way, Todd.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Going great here, Tim. 15C and sunny and I am going to finish up my morning grading and then go out to put out deck table and chairs away in the garage for another season.


Wow, it wasn't that warm here, and will be dropping further tonight apparently. A bit sore today, but see the trainer tomorrow, he's happy I've been hitting hard for a while now so says it's a good day for a walloping. Yikes.


JCCanuck said:


> Hey morning all! At home again for a second day with a bad head cold (without pay also )! My wife bought me several containers of M&M's won ton soup, a great temporary relief for the head cold.


My wife had a really really bad chest cold for weeks. She ended up having to take antibiotics because she couldn't fight it off, and is just now getting over it. I didn't come down with it at all. Hope you feel better soon.


Sonal said:


> Happy Diwali everyone!


Happy Diwali to you too! (had to look it up...)


----------



## SINC

Another day of agony to make it five. This is no fun. A snack, then bed. At least I can sleep a few hours at a time before another coughing fit kicks in. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Wow, it wasn't that warm here, and will be dropping further tonight apparently. A bit sore today, but see the trainer tomorrow, he's happy I've been hitting hard for a while now so says it's a good day for a walloping. Yikes.
> 
> My wife had a really really bad chest cold for weeks. She ended up having to take antibiotics because she couldn't fight it off, and is just now getting over it. I didn't come down with it at all. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Happy Diwali to you too! (had to look it up...)


Good luck, Tim. I could send out some soup for your wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another day of agony to make it five. This is no fun. A snack, then bed. At least I can sleep a few hours at a time before another coughing fit kicks in. Sigh.


Are you not able to take anything to calm this cough that won't hurt your BP? Cordicidin is supposed to be BP friendly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was outside for the past hour stargazing with my telescope. With 14C temps, no winds and a very clear sky, the conditions were ideal. Might be the last time I shall be able to do this until May. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast .............. if anyone is well enough to attend. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

The doc gave me a new suppressant today. Little improvement if any yet but did manage to rid myself of some phlougm which is odd because it has been a dry cough.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

I've been quite busy lately which hasn't afforded much time for surfing. Not likely to get better for awhile, unfortunately.

I hope that Don and Todd get better soon though. Colds are so miserable to suffer through. Todd, you are not alone in using wor-won-ton as cold relief food. I do too, but my Chinese girlfriend thinks I'm hilarious for doing so. Hey, it works for me, so I'm not questioning the "magic".

Speaking of things Chinese, granddaughter was in the tub playing with a brand new tub toy when the shocking truth was exposed....







Whut! Are we now resorting to farming out our baby making jobs overseas?

What's next? Importing Moose and Maple syrup? 
Oh the Humanity!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The doc gave me a new suppressant today. Little improvement if any yet but did manage to rid myself of some phlougm which is odd because it has been a dry cough.


Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> I've been quite busy lately which hasn't afforded much time for surfing. Not likely to get better for awhile, unfortunately.
> 
> I hope that Don and Todd get better soon though. Colds are so miserable to suffer through. Todd, you are not alone in using wor-won-ton as cold relief food. I do too, but my Chinese girlfriend thinks I'm hilarious for doing so. Hey, it works for me, so I'm not questioning the "magic".
> 
> Speaking of things Chinese, granddaughter was in the tub playing with a brand new tub toy when the shocking truth was exposed....
> View attachment 25608
> 
> Whut! Are we now resorting to farming out our baby making jobs overseas?
> 
> What's next? Importing Moose and Maple syrup?
> Oh the Humanity!


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is just forming in the eastern skies. 15C and no wind, which makes this a fine day. Got to go see the urologist re the blood tests and my kidney stone at 9AM, so best just to leave a continental-style OtHD Breakfast for one and all. Enjoy. Might even take a cup of coffee out back and watch the sun rise. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the sun is up and it is still 15C. Nice to be able to sit outside in the morning in shorts and a tee shirt and slippers ..................... and on Nov. 14th!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## groovetube

morning to you G, (and all). Didn't sleep as long as I wanted, I should probably learn to go to sleep earlier these days. Can't shake the rock and roll go to bed no earlier than 1 thing.

I have a bruiser of a training session this am at 11 that I've been working up to for weeks, it'll be pain for a few days this guy knows how to destroy you. I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Good luck at the Urologist's Marc ... hope it's "all clear". That's great weather you're having ... enjoy!!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> morning to you G, (and all). Didn't sleep as long as I wanted, I should probably learn to go to sleep earlier these days. Can't shake the rock and roll go to bed no earlier than 1 thing.
> 
> I have a bruiser of a training session this am at 11 that I've been working up to for weeks, it'll be pain for a few days this guy knows how to destroy you. I'm actually looking forward to it.


Morning, Tim. Good luck with your session. My wife once had an East German trainer who really made her cry with pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Good luck at the Urologist's Marc ... hope it's "all clear". That's great weather you're having ... enjoy!!


Morning, John. All went well at the urologist's office. He can't figure out why I got a kidney stone and why I have another small one just waiting to come out. He said to keep drinking a couple of liters of water a day.

Cloudy, but 17C as we approach noon. Incredible weather, especially after going through a month of June when we would just hope for these sorts of temps.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Marc that was some trade the Jays made yesterday....not sure I'm into trading the future for the present but they certainly made a statement.
Hovering around 0c today, but we at least have some sun.

Tim, as we are musicians, I thought you might like this video on Youtube .... certainly is a snap shot of contemporary pop culture ..... caution though, there are some "F*bombs" in it.

Why Doesn't MTV Play Music Videos Anymore? - YouTube

But it is kind of humerous ( and more to the point probably true )


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, another hectic week here........wondering if there is any coffee left?


----------



## Rps

javaqueen said:


> morning all, another hectic week here........wondering if there is any coffee left?


Hi Kim, I have Butter Toffee or Wild Mountain Blueberry.........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Marc that was some trade the Jays made yesterday....not sure I'm into trading the future for the present but they certainly made a statement.
> Hovering around 0c today, but we at least have some sun.
> 
> Tim, as we are musicians, I thought you might like this video on Youtube .... certainly is a snap shot of contemporary pop culture ..... caution though, there are some "F*bombs" in it.
> 
> Why Doesn't MTV Play Music Videos Anymore? - YouTube
> 
> But it is kind of humerous ( and more to the point probably true )


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, I think that this trade makes the Jays a contender. I always like Reyes when he played for the Mets and Buehrle when he played for the White Sox. We shall see.

Still a bit sunny and 17C right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, another hectic week here........wondering if there is any coffee left?


There is always coffee on the go, freshly brewed, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Completely missed High Tea, so I am now having a cup of hot coffee.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Morning all: Marc that was some trade the Jays made yesterday....not sure I'm into trading the future for the present but they certainly made a statement.
> Hovering around 0c today, but we at least have some sun.
> 
> Tim, as we are musicians, I thought you might like this video on Youtube .... certainly is a snap shot of contemporary pop culture ..... caution though, there are some "F*bombs" in it.
> 
> Why Doesn't MTV Play Music Videos Anymore? - YouTube
> 
> But it is kind of humerous ( and more to the point probably true )


I didn't know you were a musician, full time?

Yeah that's been relatively true for a pretty long time. I'm old enough (and young enough I guess) to have been in rotation at one point, before it went down the tubes. I haven't tuned into muchmusic in like, years.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm old enough (and young enough I guess) to have been in rotation at one point, before it went down the tubes. " Evening, Tim. What does "in rotation" mean? Merci, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

To have something being played regularly, 'in rotation'. Made it to medium rotation anyway, not heavy rotation.

Number 26 with a bullet!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> To have something being played regularly, 'in rotation'. Made it to medium rotation anyway, not heavy rotation.
> 
> Number 26 with a bullet!


Merci, mon ami. Just curious.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. All went well at the urologist's office. He can't figure out why I got a kidney stone and why I have another small one just waiting to come out. He said to keep drinking a couple of liters of water a day.


Thanks for reporting back Marc. That's a lot of water ... hope it works. 
Sounds like your blood work did not detect any particular problems. Regardless, has your doctor ever recommended any 'specific' changes in diet? (like limiting calcium-rich foods, like cheese, milk, and the like)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, any predictions re this year's Cy Young winners? Here is my prediction. We shall see.

AL Cy Young winner = David Price, Rays

NL Cy Young winner = R.A. Dickey, Mets


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for reporting back Marc. That's a lot of water ... hope it works.
> Sounds like your blood work did not detect any particular problems. Regardless, has your doctor ever recommended any 'specific' changes in diet? (like limiting calcium-rich foods, like cheese, milk, and the like)


Evening, John. No, he can't figure out where they came from, but said that drinking lots of water is the key to keeping them away. No changes in diet, but I am limiting oxalate-rich foods more for weight gain than stone formation (e.g., nuts). We shall see.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. Just curious.


there's plenty I don't know. I just hit round things.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> there's plenty I don't know. I just hit round things.


Good for you, Tim. Personally, I could never hit a curve ball (i.e., a round thing) on the outside corner. Over the plate or low and inside ............... gone ............. but a curve ball away from me (I hit on the right side) .............. a swing and a miss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, any predictions re this year's Cy Young winners? Here is my prediction. We shall see.
> 
> AL Cy Young winner = David Price, Rays
> 
> NL Cy Young winner = R.A. Dickey, Mets


Did I call this one, or did I call it?????????????? :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Busy day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Tim. Personally, I could never hit a curve ball (i.e., a round thing) on the outside corner. Over the plate or low and inside ............... gone ............. but a curve ball away from me (I hit on the right side) .............. a swing and a miss.


ah baseball. I like to watch baseball. I was never a great player, but was really great at bat (drummer). It was the catching part I could never quite get.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I have Butter Toffee or Wild Mountain Blueberry.........


sorry I had to take off again *sigh* will be nice when my schedule settles down a bit - any Wild Mountain Blueberry left??


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> There is always coffee on the go, freshly brewed, Kim. How are you today?





Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Busy day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Today was another very busy day, did some sewing for a friend and then taught piano. Now finally I can relax and it is time to call it a night, chat more with everyone tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Feeling marginally better, but the cough persists and is relentless. SAP is up for the day with a catchy tune in our video about taking the bus, a hunter whose drop from a tree goes wrong and solving an underwater mystery in Finnland.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to see you are feeling a bit better today. Little by little ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ah baseball. I like to watch baseball. I was never a great player, but was really great at bat (drummer). It was the catching part I could never quite get.


I was a better player at catching, especially out in center field, than I was a hitter. Still, when I got a piece of the ball, it went far.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> sorry I had to take off again *sigh* will be nice when my schedule settles down a bit - any Wild Mountain Blueberry left??





javaqueen said:


> Today was another very busy day, did some sewing for a friend and then taught piano. Now finally I can relax and it is time to call it a night, chat more with everyone tomorrow.


Yes, we stock whatever each person wants, Kim. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I too have a busy day today, so I shall have a breakfast waiting for you, as well as some fresh coffee, when you rise to face this new day.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don and Marc, will be leaving the house in about 20 minutes and won't be back until after lunch - so i will take my coffee to go this morning. Hope to chat with everyone when I get back


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> I was a better player at catching, especially out in center field, than I was a hitter. Still, when I got a piece of the ball, it went far.


hah. Yeah connecting was never a problem, I was responsible for many a completely never to be found ball.

But center field, dumb as a post, I'd look up for a flyball, the sun, and pop! right in the forehead. I guess you could say I 'caught it'.  I do love to watch baseball though, but never a hard core fan.

Feeling sore this am, was ripped yesterday at the gym, he suggested I do a spinning class today to open things up. I've dropped about 10lbs another 5 or so and I'll have no middle fat whatsoever. Spent most of my life having practically a concave stomach, it's amazing how difficult it is to dropped even just a small amount. I've had to hard nose myself on diet.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Don and Marc, will be leaving the house in about 20 minutes and won't be back until after lunch - so i will take my coffee to go this morning. Hope to chat with everyone when I get back


Bon voyage, Kim. Speak with you later.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> hah. Yeah connecting was never a problem, I was responsible for many a completely never to be found ball.
> 
> But center field, dumb as a post, I'd look up for a flyball, the sun, and pop! right in the forehead. I guess you could say I 'caught it'.  I do love to watch baseball though, but never a hard core fan.
> 
> Feeling sore this am, was ripped yesterday at the gym, he suggested I do a spinning class today to open things up. I've dropped about 10lbs another 5 or so and I'll have no middle fat whatsoever. Spent most of my life having practically a concave stomach, it's amazing how difficult it is to dropped even just a small amount. I've had to hard nose myself on diet.


As a hard core Giants fan, I loved them in NYC and dreamed of playing center field alongside Willie Mays. I still rooted for them even when they moved to SF in 1958. 

Kudos on the weigh loss. You shall inspire me to follow suit, although I have much more to lose than you.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> As a hard core Giants fan, I loved them in NYC and dreamed of playing center field alongside Willie Mays. I still rooted for them even when they moved to SF in 1958.
> 
> Kudos on the weigh loss. You shall inspire me to follow suit, although I have much more to lose than you.


Man it's tough as you know. I think around late 30s that middle suddenly started to appear out of nowhere. Over the last few years of working out, the two things I discovered were key, consistency, and diet. Investing some dollars in a really experienced trainer was also huge. The only way for me, is to consider it one of my top priorities, over and above any other daily ones. There are days I talk myself out of it, but have dragged myself. I always always, feel better.

There's a number of inspirational people at the gym I've gotten to know. There's one guy, in his 70s, he's there everyday. He does longer workouts than I do. I saw another guy much older than me, on the big stair machine, 100 lb weights in a backpack doing almost an hour on it. That would destroy me at this point.

One of my goals this year was to run charity races but it got derailed because I worked 7 days a week this year trying to get the newly branded company off the ground. While it's good to work hard, I never should have let it override the priority. So, there's training for next year.

If I offer any help in inspiration for you, that'd be an honour.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Geez Tim I thought you'd get a good work-out drumming..... sunny here in Windsor today and around 7c. Looking forward to the weekend to check out the CFL playoff games....Don what's your call on the West, I'm not sure which way to lean on that one.

Marc, I used to play centre field..... could catch but not throw so a very short career there .... moved to short stop later in my career (ha! ha! ) but I also couldn't hit well soooooooooooooooooooooooooo spent the rest of the time polishing the bench ..... did a good job too,

One thing I still think, and that is that I believe baseball is the only team sport left in North America that has any grace left in its play.


----------



## javaqueen

morning/afternoon everyone

way to go on losing the weight Tim *cheer* working on doing that myself but not with quite the success you are talking about


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Morning all: Geez Tim I thought you'd get a good work-out drumming..... sunny here in Windsor today and around 7c. Looking forward to the weekend to check out the CFL playoff games....Don what's your call on the West, I'm not sure which way to lean on that one.
> 
> Marc, I used to play centre field..... could catch but not throw so a very short career there .... moved to short stop later in my career (ha! ha! ) but I also couldn't hit well soooooooooooooooooooooooooo spent the rest of the time polishing the bench ..... did a good job too,
> 
> One thing I still think, and that is that I believe baseball is the only team sport left in North America that has any grace left in its play.


I do, depending on what I'm playing, and travelling and busting it out nightly was one of the original reasons why I quit smoking and started getting into shape. It was to be in shape enough to pull that off every night. My upcoming trip will be physically pretty major so a real motivation to push. Being 47 I have to work a little harder to keep up


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all: Don what's your call on the West, I'm not sure which way to lean on that one.


Rp, I just don't think the Stamps can put together enough steam to get by BC. When you can just barely scrape by the Riders, I just can't see them getting past the Lions on home turf.

I think the real surprise might be the Argo/Alouette tilt. Remember the desire I talked about with Toronto wanting to host the 100th Grey Cup at home? They are going to be in tough against Montreal and it may well be the defence that tips the scales as their QBs are nearly equally matched. The outcome may be a surprise to many.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Man it's tough as you know. I think around late 30s that middle suddenly started to appear out of nowhere. Over the last few years of working out, the two things I discovered were key, consistency, and diet. Investing some dollars in a really experienced trainer was also huge. The only way for me, is to consider it one of my top priorities, over and above any other daily ones. There are days I talk myself out of it, but have dragged myself. I always always, feel better.
> 
> There's a number of inspirational people at the gym I've gotten to know. There's one guy, in his 70s, he's there everyday. He does longer workouts than I do. I saw another guy much older than me, on the big stair machine, 100 lb weights in a backpack doing almost an hour on it. That would destroy me at this point.
> 
> One of my goals this year was to run charity races but it got derailed because I worked 7 days a week this year trying to get the newly branded company off the ground. While it's good to work hard, I never should have let it override the priority. So, there's training for next year.
> 
> If I offer any help in inspiration for you, that'd be an honour.


The honor is all ours for knowing you and being inspired by you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Geez Tim I thought you'd get a good work-out drumming..... sunny here in Windsor today and around 7c. Looking forward to the weekend to check out the CFL playoff games....Don what's your call on the West, I'm not sure which way to lean on that one.
> 
> Marc, I used to play centre field..... could catch but not throw so a very short career there .... moved to short stop later in my career (ha! ha! ) but I also couldn't hit well soooooooooooooooooooooooooo spent the rest of the time polishing the bench ..... did a good job too,
> 
> One thing I still think, and that is that I believe baseball is the only team sport left in North America that has any grace left in its play.


Afternoon, Rp. I could catch and throw for great distances, but not with accuracy.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Rps

Don, I'm not so sure the Stamps will be a push over, there is something to be said for game conditions instead of practice and B.C. has coasted somewhat this month. As for the Argos, not so sure their receiving corp will hang on to the ball. As for the Als, front line will dictate I think. Thinking total points in the 50 range for Argos/Als and 30 range for B.C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> morning/afternoon everyone ....


Hi Kim ..... watch your post count today -- it's soon to hit the 1,000th post. 
Congrat's .... here's a toast to the event!!!


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Hi Kim ..... watch your post count today -- it's soon to hit the 1,000th post.
> Congrat's .... here's a toast to the event!!!


I hardly ever watch my post count. Didn't even notice *blush*


----------



## javaqueen

so, for you John, here is my 1000th post


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> The honor is all ours for knowing you and being inspired by you. Paix, mon ami.


thx G. Hope everyone is having a good afternoon. The Sun is beaming, and having a grand day here.


----------



## javaqueen

hey Tim just about to grab some coffee........can I interest you in a cup?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I hardly ever watch my post count. Didn't even notice *blush*


Kudos, Kim. Free coffee ............ on the house. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thx G. Hope everyone is having a good afternoon. The Sun is beaming, and having a grand day here.


No problem, Tim. Rain and 6C here as we approach 5PM.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Kim. Free coffee ............ on the house. :clap:


thanks Marc, you know that I will never refuse coffee


----------



## SINC

Doc says today this is one of the nastiest bugs in years and I am doing all the right things, just keep on it til it runs its course. Awoke last night at 11:30 p.m. with a coughing fit that lasted until 3:20 a.m. until it finally stopped. Slept for an hour til it recurred. Had a hot tea and some honey an got back to sleep an hour later for about four hours. It was a horrible night for the second night in a row. My chest and rib cage ache from coughing so much. Oddly enough, it seems to come on when I sleep and not so much during the day. I will be very glad when this is over. Its the worst ever and now am in day six since it started.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Doc says today this is one of the nastiest bugs in years and I am doing all the right things, just keep on it til it runs its course. Awoke last night at 11:30 p.m. with a coughing fit that lasted until 3:20 a.m. until it finally stopped. Slept for an hour til it recurred. Had a hot tea and some honey an got back to sleep an hour later for about four hours. It was a horrible night for the second night in a row. My chest and rib cage ache from coughing so much. Oddly enough, it seems to come on when I sleep and not so much during the day. I will be very glad when this is over. Its the worst ever and now am in day six since it started.


I am thinking about you Don as you work on getting over this nasty bug. Glad that the hot tea and honey seemed to help for a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Doc says today this is one of the nastiest bugs in years and I am doing all the right things, just keep on it til it runs its course. Awoke last night at 11:30 p.m. with a coughing fit that lasted until 3:20 a.m. until it finally stopped. Slept for an hour til it recurred. Had a hot tea and some honey an got back to sleep an hour later for about four hours. It was a horrible night for the second night in a row. My chest and rib cage ache from coughing so much. Oddly enough, it seems to come on when I sleep and not so much during the day. I will be very glad when this is over. Its the worst ever and now am in day six since it started.


In all the years I have known you Don, this is your worst cold. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Yes, it's nasty and I sure hope no one else gets this here. I have never had anything like this. I just keep fighting it and look forward to the day it is gone. I still have to go get my flu shot once this is done too.

On another note, it is now eight full days since my appointment with the specialist for my eye with nary a word back regarding an appointment for surgery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, it's nasty and I sure hope no one else gets this here. I have never had anything like this. I just keep fighting it and look forward to the day it is gone. I still have to go get my flu shot once this is done too.
> 
> On another note, it is now eight full days since my appointment with the specialist for my eye with nary a word back regarding an appointment for surgery.


I am getting a flu shot on Tuesday morning, but what you have does not sound like the flu. Did anyone take an X-ray?

I thought that your appointment was booked.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Yes, it's nasty and I sure hope no one else gets this here. I have never had anything like this. I just keep fighting it and look forward to the day it is gone. I still have to go get my flu shot once this is done too.
> 
> On another note, it is now eight full days since my appointment with the specialist for my eye with nary a word back regarding an appointment for surgery.


I hope that you get over this flu quickly.

I would have thought that they would get in touch with you almost immediately to schedule the surgery on your eye?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I am getting a flu shot on Tuesday morning, but what you have does not sound like the flu. Did anyone take an X-ray?
> 
> I thought that your appointment was booked.





javaqueen said:


> I hope that you get over this flu quickly.
> 
> I would have thought that they would get in touch with you almost immediately to schedule the surgery on your eye?


Remember it took a period of a month to get the appointment with the specialist when I went to the optometrist. When I got the appointment, it was another month ahead. If the same thing happens this time with the surgery appointment, it will be well into the new year before anything is done. Such is life under the care of the medical system in the richest province in the land.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Yes, it's nasty and I sure hope no one else gets this here. I have never had anything like this. I just keep fighting it and look forward to the day it is gone. I still have to go get my flu shot once this is done too.
> 
> On another note, it is now eight full days since my appointment with the specialist for my eye with nary a word back regarding an appointment for surgery.


That's it Don. If you don't quit fooling around with this cold and get better soon, I'm sending the firing squad. 

( if this doesn't help motivate your recovery, I hope you'll at least get a bang out of it!)


----------



## SINC

Well Kim, there have been days when I would have gladly taken a bullet rather than the suffering, but now that I know one is handy, I will rise to the occasion, smarten up and get on with getting on. You might say I will bite the bullet while doing so.


----------



## KC4

Speaking of fitness pursuits: My Kick boxing classmates tried really hard to kick the p*ss out of me today, but they couldn't! 

I went to the washroom right before class.


----------



## KC4

sinc said:


> well kim, there have been days when i would have gladly taken a bullet rather than the suffering, but now that i know one is handy, i will rise to the occasion, smarten up and get on with getting on. You might say i will bite the bullet while doing so. :d


hee hee!
Attaboy!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Remember it took a period of a month to get the appointment with the specialist when I went to the optometrist. When I got the appointment, it was another month ahead. If the same thing happens this time with the surgery appointment, it will be well into the new year before anything is done. Such is life under the care of the medical system in the richest province in the land.


I find it amazing that it has taken you this long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Speaking of fitness pursuits: My Kick boxing classmates tried really hard to kick the p*ss out of me today, but they couldn't!
> 
> I went to the washroom right before class.


nice! I did my spin class tonight, first spin class in years. I was going to do the noon one but felt better for the 6:30 class. I wasn't sure I was going to get through it, the first 15 was brutal, by min 30 I was resolved to see it through, and by the time I got to the hour, I was almost ready to do another.

Of course it helped seeing a couple musician friends in the same class, who are in much better shape than I (they do 3 or 4 spins classes a week on top of interval) so I didn't want to flake out or I'd never hear the end of it 

I feel great. One guy on this upcoming EU tour is a runner, and has insisted I try doing a few 5k runs in Europe cause he said we have to. Yikes. I've got a month...

Kick boxing. That sounds like a pretty intense workout.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall start the coffee brewing. TGIF.


----------



## Dr.G.

Buster Posey: An MVP we can all believe in - CBSSports.com

The icing on the proverbial cake. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Finally got a bit of sleep last night. Was only awoken four times coughing, but a quick drink cleared it and went right back to sleep. While far from cured, I seem to be on the way to recovery. SAP is up with some pics some dude in NL offered to me, a doozy of a hail storm in Arizona in our video and fun with words too.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc and Don........woke up this morning to a sore throat and no voice, need coffee to try to clear it


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. I'll join you in that coffee - the aroma's wonderful - thanks Marc. 

Good to see you're fighting that cold back Don. And hope you're able to stop what's trying to catch you Kim. So far so good with us here (knocking on wood!!). I have a birthday coming up in December, and we're planning another mini-stay in downtown Vancouver (around The Nutcracker Ballet). It'll be a birthday/Christmas treat for the two of us. So hope to stay well.

Hope the day treats everyone well. Cheers!


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc and Don........woke up this morning to a sore throat and no voice, need coffee to try to clear it


Yikes Kim, that was how mine started. Hope it is not the same bug.


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. I'll join you in that coffee - the aroma's wonderful - thanks Marc.
> 
> Good to see you're fighting that cold back Don. And hope you're able to stop what's trying to catch you Kim. So far so good with us here (knocking on wood!!). I have a birthday coming up in December, and we're planning another mini-stay in downtown Vancouver (around The Nutcracker Ballet). It'll be a birthday/Christmas treat for the two of us. So hope to stay well.
> 
> Hope the day treats everyone well. Cheers!


I am fighting this tooth and nail John........cannot get sick, cannot get sick



SINC said:


> Yikes Kim, that was how mine started. Hope it is not the same bug.


I really hope not.......too much happening in the next few weeks, no time to get sick and I have 60 students a week that pass through these doors, don't want to get them sick either *sigh* I even cancelled my lessons for today so that I wouldn't give this to anyone else or pick something up when I am already a bit down


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Finally got a bit of sleep last night. Was only awoken four times coughing, but a quick drink cleared it and went right back to sleep. While far from cured, I seem to be on the way to recovery. SAP is up with some pics some dude in NL offered to me, a doozy of a hail storm in Arizona in our video and fun with words too.


Morning, Don. The "road to recovery" is the right road to be on today. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the byline, Don. Foggy and 8C right now, and I can hardly see the garden from the upstairs window the fog is so thick.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc and Don........woke up this morning to a sore throat and no voice, need coffee to try to clear it


Morning, Kim. Just made a fresh pot of coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. I shall pour you a cup of coffee from this fresh pot as well. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Just in case anyone is wondering how to properly handle wine:


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering how to properly handle wine:


.... yes, that's about what I do!!


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon everyone, so that's the proper way to open wine  will have to remember that


----------



## Sonal

javaqueen said:


> good afternoon everyone, so that's the proper way to open wine  will have to remember that


No, this is the proper way to open wine. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> No, this is the proper way to open wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


I would be afraid of breaking the bottom of the bottle.........then my wine would taste like sweaty shoes


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering how to properly handle wine:


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good afternoon everyone, so that's the proper way to open wine  will have to remember that


No, that is the proper way to allow red wine to breathe. Personally, while Deborah swears by this method, I can't really taste the difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> No, this is the proper way to open wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Cool. Must have been a $2 bottle of wine ............... vintage .......... April, 2012.


----------



## johnp

dr.g. said:


> cool. Must have been a $2 bottle of wine ............... Vintage .......... April, 2012. :d


..... yes ...


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> No, that is the proper way to allow red wine to breathe. Personally, while Deborah swears by this method, I can't really taste the difference.


... me either.


----------



## johnp

... any Norwegians or Swedes in the group?


----------



## partsguy

Not wine. Akvavit.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... any Norwegians or Swedes in the group?


Caman lives in Sweden. Although it is like salted codfish, it is a whitefish. So, white wine would be best ............... and an air freshener.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... me either.


Nice to know that I am not alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue Jays agree to deal with Melky Cabrera - CBSSports.com

Rp, if this keeps up, you shall have a chance to get World Series tickets to watch the Jays. If the Giants are against them, I shall be there. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Caman lives in Sweden. Although it is like salted codfish, it is a whitefish. So, white wine would be best ............... and an air freshener.


From what I've read, and heard as a child via my Mother, the air freshener could/would be 'the' key component to such a dinner!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> From what I've read, and heard as a child via my Mother, the air freshener could/would be 'the' key component to such a dinner!!


Well, homes that have salt cod on the menu are homes that you know had salt cod on the menu. So, salted whitefish might be the same. 

For the record, I like both sorts of fish from this sort of salting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just made a great steak dinner. Someone she knows just returned from Calgary with a load of fresh Alberta Grade A steaks. They gave us a few and the rain has stopped so she was able to BBQ the steaks (I guess fog does not have an affect upon a BBQ). At 6C it was warm enough to go out on our back deck and make them "Alberta style", as she calls them, with some homemade BBQ sauce that she and her sister made last year in Calgary.

Although everyone is predicting that the B.C. Lions will prevail over the Calgary Stampeders in the CFL's West Division final on Sunday afternoon, I shall be rooting for Calgary. Deborah already has the house in Stamps colors ....................... much as I did when the Giants were in the World Series, but orange and black were appropriate during Halloween. I tried to tell her that Drew Tate would be out at QB, but she will not listen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

have a great night Marc..........I love steak on the BBQ with homemade BBQ sauce too *yum*


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> To have something being played regularly, 'in rotation'. Made it to medium rotation anyway, not heavy rotation.
> 
> Number 26 with a bullet!


Red Skelton And Walter Brennan - YouTube

Don, two of my favorite TV actors. SAP material???


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah just made a great steak dinner. Someone she knows just returned from Calgary with a load of fresh Alberta Grade A steaks. They gave us a few and the rain has stopped so she was able to BBQ the steaks (I guess fog does not have an affect upon a BBQ). At 6C it was warm enough to go out on our back deck and make them "Alberta style", as she calls them, with some homemade BBQ sauce that she and her sister made last year in Calgary.
> 
> Although everyone is predicting that the B.C. Lions will prevail over the Calgary Stampeders in the CFL's West Division final on Sunday afternoon, I shall be rooting for Calgary. Deborah already has the house in Stamps colors ....................... much as I did when the Giants were in the World Series, but orange and black were appropriate during Halloween. I tried to tell her that Drew Tate would be out at QB, but she will not listen.


Nice. I don't eat much red meat, but when I do, a great steak is welcome. Good luck to you on the Stampeders. Not much of a CFL fan but a close friend is a cameraman for ctv sports and I get regular updates.

Really sore today so day off and back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Nice. I don't eat much red meat, but when I do, a great steak is welcome. Good luck to you on the Stampeders. Not much of a CFL fan but a close friend is a cameraman for ctv sports and I get regular updates.
> 
> Really sore today so day off and back at it tomorrow.


"No pain, no gain" ........... or some such idea. No Stamps win on Sunday means no fun next week.


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> ... any Norwegians or Swedes in the group?


Ja.


partsguy said:


> Not wine. Akvavit.


Ja, Ja. Or Soom ting yoost as disinfectant.


Dr.G. said:


> Caman lives in Sweden. Although it is like salted codfish, it is a whitefish. So, white wine would be best ............... and an air freshener.


Ja, Lysool woood be gooda.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Really sore today so day off and back at it tomorrow.


Tim, something you may wish to consider: To reduce the soreness, try increasing the time pre workout warming up and after, cooling down (especially stretching, both times) 

If I don't allow myself a decent warm-up and cool down, I can guarantee really sore muscles. Otherwise, I can almost always prevent them.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Red Skelton And Walter Brennan - YouTube
> 
> Don, two of my favorite TV actors. SAP material???


Excellent find Marc, merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Still on the mend and now able to go long periods without much coughing. Interested to know what finally suppressed that awful cough in the end? Good old Buckley's Mixture DM, that's what. It pretty much ended the cough in just two short days. Doc said not to worry about high blood pressure as I take meds to control it. He may be old fashioned, but that "tastes awful, but it works" ad stuff sure did the trick for me. The other stuff I took for near a week that was not a BP concern did nothing.

Finally sleeping as well. Went to bed at 8:00, up at 3:00 and never coughed once. Got SAP done with a 1964 video from Brussels featuring the Dave Brubeck Quartet grooving to one of my long time fabs, 'Take Five'. A dog on the phone and a wee bit o' Scottish humour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Excellent find Marc, merci.


No problem. We both like RS and WB .............. and you did post my garden pics the other day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Still on the mend and now able to go long periods without much coughing. Interested to know what finally suppressed that awful cough in the end? Good old Buckley's Mixture DM, that's what. It pretty much ended the cough in just two short days. Doc said not to worry about high blood pressure as I take meds to control it. He may be old fashioned, but that "tastes awful, but it works" ad stuff sure did the trick for me. The other stuff I took for near a week that was not a BP concern did nothing.
> 
> Finally sleeping as well. Went to bed at 8:00, up at 3:00 and never coughed once. Got SAP done with a 1964 video from Brussels featuring the Dave Brubeck Quartet grooving to one of my long time fabs, 'Take Five'. A dog on the phone and a wee bit o' Scottish humour.


Yes, I have found Buckley's to be the one to work when all others fail. Kudos on your mending.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A chilly morning here with 5C temps, so I shall make a hot breakfast for us all. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Tim, something you may wish to consider: To reduce the soreness, try increasing the time pre workout warming up and after, cooling down (especially stretching, both times)
> 
> If I don't allow myself a decent warm-up and cool down, I can guarantee really sore muscles. Otherwise, I can almost always prevent them.


I do do the warmups and cool down, but these workout are so intense that I don't think you can prevent the soreness. It's the ones that step out of your comfort zone that gets you. If you just do what you've been doing for a long time, no soreness will come. Everytime I see the trainer he totally mixes it up with new stuff to rip me up. Thats why I see him to keep from plateauing.

I'm pretty good today so it's back in again. Looks like a nice day coming up.


----------



## Rps

Morning all from the rectum of Canada. Very sunny here today and warming up. Don glad to hear your cough is getting under control.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all from the rectum of Canada. Very sunny here today and warming up. Don glad to hear your cough is getting under control.


Afternoon, Rp.Deborah just left for a conference in TO an hour or so ago. Foggy and 7C here, but she will be able to get some sunshine there according to EC.


----------



## Rps

Great Marc, too bad we moved I would have loved to have met her ( and you as well if you come our way)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great Marc, too bad we moved I would have loved to have met her ( and you as well if you come our way)


Well, maybe you folks could come and visit us in Lunenburg in a couple of years? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, it will be interesting to see if Colbert accepts Windsor's invite.


----------



## Rps

Not sure if he will as we are kind of small, but the Big D is across the river and he could use that for some humour....... I would think there might be more fun with Winnipeg..... but I would certainly go and see him is he came.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. Woke to an overcast and mild morning (11C), which turned rather wet by noon. 

Did our dim sum "breakfast thing" with daughter this morning, arriving at the restaurant about 8:35am - it was already about a quarter full (and it doesn't even 'officially' open until 9am!!) - and it was completely full when we left about 9:40am!! We were fondly-greeted in and out by the "early-gang" of fellow diners!! And I think I did good with the ordering, there certainly wasn't miuch left on our plates when we got up to leave!! 

Some Costco shopping on the way home -- for rice!! (white and brown) We really like the rice they sell, and I've been cooking it 'half & half' in my cooker for the past while (2 cups - one white, one brown), and it works great as long as I put in a touch more water (than the 'mark' in the pan).

Out for a balcony break a while ago - damp-cool!! Brought our glasses inside to finish!!

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## groovetube

Great day good workout and shopping. Have many many songs to learn this weekend, they're starting to blur it seems. 

John I use a cooker as well (wife wont eat rice I make any other way) and I find with brown I nearly double the water (depending on the kind) 

I enjoy the basmati brown. Hope everyone had a good day too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John and Tim. Quiet here but busy grading as the semester is in its last three weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Since most are picking TO and BC to win tomorrow, I shall go the other way -- Montreal 27 - TO 23, Calgary 29 - BC 21. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin. See you all at Sunday brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. A sleepless night for me so might as well spend it working. SAP is up for the day with a funny yarn about two nuns, a look at belly button lint and 'where the hell is Matt?', that guy who dances through so many countries. Hope to get to bed by 5:00 to catch some sleep before the CFL playoffs start at 11:00 our time. Have a great Sunday all.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Enjoy those added winks Don .. a 'big' Sunday ahead!! Will get my chores done early, so I can watch the Easter Final. Then settle back in the afternoon for the Western one. Hope we'll all be treated to some exciting football. 
Happy Sunday all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. A sleepless night for me so might as well spend it working. SAP is up for the day with a funny yarn about two nuns, a look at belly button lint and 'where the hell is Matt?', that guy who dances through so many countries. Hope to get to bed by 5:00 to catch some sleep before the CFL playoffs start at 11:00 our time. Have a great Sunday all.


Morning, Don. Did the cough keep you up last night? Have a good nap. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Enjoy those added winks Don .. a 'big' Sunday ahead!! Will get my chores done early, so I can watch the Easter Final. Then settle back in the afternoon for the Western one. Hope we'll all be treated to some exciting football.
> Happy Sunday all!!


Morning, John. Seems strange to see the CFL finals and no NHL games on the same day. C'est la vie.

Still, I have made my predictions of a Montreal and Calgary victory, so we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a fine Sunday Brunch for everyone when they rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, got an email from the folks who have Stanley, and live in Sherwood Park. They say that he is having fun in the snow and hope it stays until Christmas. Would your snow amount/conditions be the same as theirs?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. Seems strange to see the CFL finals and no NHL games on the same day. C'est la vie.
> 
> Still, I have made my predictions of a Montreal and Calgary victory, so we shall see.


Glynn did get the Stampeders into a strong second place conference finish this year. I certainly see Tait as the teams future QB unless he proves a little too fragile.

My heart is with Calgary. If BC can avoid a poor first quarter/half then they will most likely win. If they spot Calgary 2 or 3 touchdowns then we could be looking at one of those barn burner finishes the Western Conference is famous for.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Glynn did get the Stampeders into a strong second place conference finish this year. I certainly see Tait as the teams future QB unless he proves a little too fragile.
> 
> My heart is with Calgary. If BC can avoid a poor first quarter/half then they will most likely win. If they spot Calgary 2 or 3 touchdowns then we could be looking at one of those barn burner finishes the Western Conference is famous for.


Starting to get some lunch ready for the game in about an hour. Going to BBQ some hamburgers on the back deck ............. might be the last BBQ of the year ....... and enjoy the game in about an hour. I am rooting for Montreal and Calgary, and even put $5 on this pair to win on ProLine. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days, Bob? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Recovering from a minor cold. I day of sore throat a week of stuffed sinuses. 

Also in throes of switching computers. Haven't got to the music files yet, but thanks to Apples dropping store support for iTunes8, my library is now scattered over three profiles, made even worse by keeping things in various formats depending on which device I am using them with. I expect to devote at least a week to getting that mess under control. The mess is my own creation but I do wish I had someone else to blame and maybe bill for the clean-up.


----------



## SINC

Morning again everyone. Got a good solid five hours sleep so am good to go for the games. Marc, my cough is almost totally gone and was not the reason I could not sleep. I suspect it was more due to the two hour after supper snooze that did that. 

At any rate, game time is only a half hour or so, so will hit the shower, get cleaned up, get in my office chair which is the most comfortable for an all day sit in front of the 37" HDTV and crack the first cold one of the day to start the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Recovering from a minor cold. I day of sore throat a week of stuffed sinuses.
> 
> Also in throes of switching computers. Haven't got to the music files yet, but thanks to Apples dropping store support for iTunes8, my library is now scattered over three profiles, made even worse by keeping things in various formats depending on which device I am using them with. I expect to devote at least a week to getting that mess under control. The mess is my own creation but I do wish I had someone else to blame and maybe bill for the clean-up.


Hope you are feeling better soon, Bob. What has the weather been like out there?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again everyone. Got a good solid five hours sleep so am good to go for the games. Marc, my cough is almost totally gone and was not the reason I could not sleep. I suspect it was more due to the two hour after supper snooze that did that.
> 
> At any rate, game time is only a half hour or so, so will hit the shower, get cleaned up, get in my office chair which is the most comfortable for an all day sit in front of the 37" HDTV and crack the first cold one of the day to start the game.


Sounds like a plan, Don. I am trying to lose weight, so beer is not in the cards, but the hamburgers are all set to go on the BBQ. Go Als..................... :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a plan, Don. I am trying to lose weight, so beer is not in the cards, but the hamburgers are all set to go on the BBQ. Go Als..................... :clap:


Marc, Molson 67 is your friend, a mere 67 calories.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, Molson 67 is your friend, a mere 67 calories.


Kidney stones need lots of water, so that is the drink of the day. Good game so far, with the Als winning nearing the half.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost an interception with 4 seconds to go. At least the Als are up by 7 at the half.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Marc, Molson 67 is your friend, a mere 67 calories.


Personally, I like the SubLime .... 17 - 10 at the half ..... if history repeats, the flood gates will open in about 25 minutes....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Personally, I like the SubLime .... 17 - 10 at the half ..... if history repeats, the flood gates will open in about 25 minutes....................


We shall see.


----------



## groovetube

Haven't even got the tv on. Good luck to all your predictions.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Haven't even got the tv on. Good luck to all your predictions.


Merci. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Fortes fortuna adiuvat"


----------



## johnp

At 17/17 now in the 3'rd Quarter ... looks like a 'real' game ahead!!!


----------



## SINC

24/20 Argos at the start of the final quarter in a very entertaining game.


----------



## SINC

Well, there you have it, just as I suspected the Argos desire to play in the Grey Cup on home field won the day with a 27/20 win. Now we shall see how Calgary fares, but I doubt the Stamps with Glenn at QB can pull this one off.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, there you have it, just as I suspected the Argos desire to play in the Grey Cup on home field won the day with a 27/20 win. Now we shall see how Calgary fares, but I doubt the Stamps with Glenn at QB can pull this one off.


I thought that baseball was the game of inches .................... a couple of inches and Bratton would have caught the ball untipped.  Still, it was a good game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Calgary up by 7 ......................


----------



## johnp

Calgary up by 4 ... to be reversed "sometime soon" - I hope!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Calgary up by 4 ... to be reversed "sometime soon" - I hope!!


Calgary back up by 7 .............


----------



## johnp

Looks like there could be a great second-half ahead!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Looks like there could be a great second-half ahead!!


True ................. Calgary up by 8 now ....................


----------



## groovetube

Calgary vs Toronto?

That'd be epic.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Calgary vs Toronto?
> 
> That'd be epic.


Yes ....................Go Stamps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Another really close game, but the Stamps won fair and square.


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> Calgary vs Toronto?
> 
> That'd be epic.


The good news for TO is that Wayne Harris will not be breaking Theisman's beak.

Seriously I am expecting a great game no matter which way it goes.


----------



## SINC

One thing to keep in mind is that Toronto beat Calgary every time they played them this CFL season, including at home in Calgary. Given that the Argos were a weaker team back then, the edge has to go to the Argos in the Grey Cup. A west winner is far from a sure thing this time around.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that Toronto beat Calgary every time they played them this CFL season, including at home in Calgary. Given that the Argos were a weaker team back then, the edge has to go to the Argos in the Grey Cup. A west winner is far from a sure thing this time around.


There is always a first time, Don. Think positive ................. let those easterners freeze in the cold dark days of winter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> There is always a first time, Don. Think positive ................. let those easterners freeze in the cold dark days of winter. We shall see.


Have pity on us easterners. We have the toronto maple leafs.


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> Have pity on us easterners. We have the toronto maple leafs.


I heard the Leafs were still undefeated this season.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Have pity on us easterners. We have the toronto maple leafs.


Let 'em freeze ................... no heating oil for you folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I heard the Leafs were still undefeated this season.


That's true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. However, first comes some strong coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A bit of a relapse with the coughing last night, but not too serious. I enjoyed both games yesterday and look forward to a well played Grey Cup next week. I miss the days when a group of friends and I would gather at a home and watch together. So many of them are either gone, or laid up now. The up side is that Ann and I enjoy watching them together and that is a plus. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. A bit of a relapse with the coughing last night, but not too serious. I enjoyed both games yesterday and look forward to a well played Grey Cup next week. I miss the days when a group of friends and I would gather at a home and watch together. So many of them are either gone, or laid up now. The up side is that Ann and I enjoy watching them together and that is a plus. Later . . .


Morning, Don. Sounds like you are slowly getting back to a normal state of health. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> I heard the Leafs were still undefeated this season.


While true the Leafs have a musical curse, every time they hear the National Anthem they loose..........


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that Toronto beat Calgary every time they played them this CFL season, including at home in Calgary. Given that the Argos were a weaker team back then, the edge has to go to the Argos in the Grey Cup. A west winner is far from a sure thing this time around.


Don, I guess my pundit prediction was a accurate as those in the political world ( 50% ), but I really do think Calgary will prevail. Sooner or later they will beat the Argos, so it might as well be at the GC. That said, I really think I have only seen 5 bad GC games in my life time .... which is about the same number as good SuperBowl games I've seen in my life time.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon all. I'm quite "football'ed out" today, but must admit to enjoying all the action of the past two Sundays. It certainly was totally-entertaining football. And with prospects of a great Grey Cup next Sunday. It will be some kind of party in Toronto!! 

A quite miserable day on the go here -- it's mild (about 9C now), but sure windy and wet. Jean had to head out early in the am, in this mess, for an appointment with her cardiologist - a 6-month check-up of her pacemaker - she was told it was functionning well. So good news. I started soup while she was gone - raided the fridge freezer of any meat I could find, along with a tub of stock. Have fresh onions, cabbage, celery, and carrots in to go in with the meat -- so I guess it will be a meat and veggie soup eventually. It should be good on such a dark and dismal day!!

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> While true the Leafs have a musical curse, every time they hear the National Anthem they loose..........


tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afternoon all. I'm quite "football'ed out" today, but must admit to enjoying all the action of the past two Sundays. It certainly was totally-entertaining football. And with prospects of a great Grey Cup next Sunday. It will be some kind of party in Toronto!!
> 
> A quite miserable day on the go here -- it's mild (about 9C now), but sure windy and wet. Jean had to head out early in the am, in this mess, for an appointment with her cardiologist - a 6-month check-up of her pacemaker - she was told it was functionning well. So good news. I started soup while she was gone - raided the fridge freezer of any meat I could find, along with a tub of stock. Have fresh onions, cabbage, celery, and carrots in to go in with the meat -- so I guess it will be a meat and veggie soup eventually. It should be good on such a dark and dismal day!!
> 
> Hope the day's treating everyone well.


Afternoon, John. Sunny and 6C this afternoon. I have spent it chopping wood and storing it in the garage to use this winter in my woodstove. Yes, Fall is here.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening. A bit chilly for stargazing with a telescope, with only 4C temps, but I was just sitting outside on my back deck, with all the lights off, watching the stars, as the doxies raced about in the dark.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Is it morning yet? Or is it bedtime? 

Maybe I'll just split the difference and have lunch.

I don't know anymore...having a series of crazy days. 

Hope all are well, especially Don. I haven't dismissed the squad yet. 

Go Stamps!


----------



## johnp

Heading to 4pm here .... we have some wonderful "soup brewing" aromas throughout our apartment, and Jean's now doing some prep's for baking soda biscuits to go with the soup. A treat!!
Some tv-via-dvd scheduled for after dinner -- an episode of the BBC 'Call the Midwife', and then a couple of episodes of 'All in the Family', will likely work for us tonight. 
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Is it morning yet? Or is it bedtime?
> 
> Maybe I'll just split the difference and have lunch.
> 
> I don't know anymore...having a series of crazy days.
> 
> Hope all are well, especially Don. I haven't dismissed the squad yet.
> 
> Go Stamps!


Almost 9PM here, Kim .................. too early for bedtime. 

I know all about those "crazy days". Hang in there ............... it is almost Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Love the aroma of soup being made, John. Reminds me of my home in NYC and my mom making homemade chicken soup.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Love the aroma of soup being made, John. Reminds me of my home in NYC and my mom making homemade chicken soup.


.... yes, me too!! And my soup, and Jean's biscuits are just minutes away from serving - and we're ready!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... yes, me too!! And my soup, and Jean's biscuits are just minutes away from serving - and we're ready!!


Save a bowl for me, mon ami. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. Getting my flu shot tomorrow at noon, so I need my "beauty sleep". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start a nice breakfast for us this morning, along with some strong coffee to help us all get going.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I used your Skelton/Brennan clip on SAP this morning, thanks. A great yarn about curtain rods should put a smile on your face and a dog who fetches cash.


----------



## groovetube

good morning everyone, great morning here, coffee is brilliant this morning.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. And yes, the coffee sure does taste good this morning - thanks Marc!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I used your Skelton/Brennan clip on SAP this morning, thanks. A great yarn about curtain rods should put a smile on your face and a dog who fetches cash.


Morning, Don. Was just looking at that clip once again a minute ago. :lmao:

We should also note that your item about the doxie was on CTV National News yesterday, so you are up there with the big boys when it comes to doxie medical news. :clap::clap:

How is your cough today?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning everyone, great morning here, coffee is brilliant this morning.


Morning, Tim. Coffee is always "brilliant" here at the Cafe Chez Marc. 

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. And yes, the coffee sure does taste good this morning - thanks Marc!!


No problem, John. How are you this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

EC is saying that we might get a few flurries this afternoon. It is cloudy and 6C right now, so we might just get rain. WE shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Was just looking at that clip once again a minute ago. :lmao:
> 
> We should also note that your item about the doxie was on CTV National News yesterday, so you are up there with the big boys when it comes to doxie medical news. :clap::clap:
> 
> How is your cough today?


Last night was cough free. I may even venture out for an hour later today.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Good news on being cough free Don .... it is amazing how painful long coughing sessions can be.

Marc, sunny here today with a high of 13c, so just reading and having some WMBB.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,



Dr.G. said:


> Guess it is time to pull the pin. Getting my flu shot tomorrow at noon, so I need my "beauty sleep". Paix, mes amis.


Just got my flu shot yesterday when I took my Mom-in-law to get hers. 



SINC said:


> Last night was cough free. I may even venture out for an hour later today.


Woot!
(better than a Shoot!) 


Another crazy day starting for me....


----------



## Dr.G.

2C at just past 2PM and it actually feels like snow. We shall see if any flurries happen today.


----------



## SINC

A brisk wind is making temps drop and feels like -23° as I head out to get a hair cut and do the banking. First time out of the house in six days for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Last night was cough free. I may even venture out for an hour later today.


Kudos. Grab a shovel and clear away some snow ................ or walk down to the pub and have a pint or two. Your call.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Good news on being cough free Don .... it is amazing how painful long coughing sessions can be.
> 
> Marc, sunny here today with a high of 13c, so just reading and having some WMBB.


Afternoon, Rp. A quiet day here. Sat by the TV and watch the Dust Bowl series with the doxies spread all about at I got the woodstove going. 2C with a few flurries this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> 
> Just got my flu shot yesterday when I took my Mom-in-law to get hers.
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!
> (better than a Shoot!)
> 
> 
> Another crazy day starting for me....


Got mine today .............. but the VON nurses don't give out lolly pops if you don't cry. :-(

What is making your day crazy?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A brisk wind is making temps drop and feels like -23° as I head out to get a hair cut and do the banking. First time out of the house in six days for me.


Hopefully, it is not a long walk. Do you still have your snow?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Hopefully, it is not a long walk. Do you still have your snow?


That outing felt good. Went to the grocery store, the beer store, the bank and got a hair cut all in just over an hour.

Does this answer your question Marc, taken about three minutes ago:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, maybe the sun will melt away the snow. Looks nice, however, on your side of the GTA. I am dreaming of a green Christmas, just like last year. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, maybe the sun will melt away the snow. Looks nice, however, on your side of the GTA. I am dreaming of a green Christmas, just like last year. We shall see.


Yep, the sun will indeed melt away the snow. When it returns to normal strength about mid March that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, the sun will indeed melt away the snow. When it returns to normal strength about mid March that is.


Well, I guess you are having a white Christmas then this year. I would love not to have any snow, except maybe for a dusting on Christmas eve to make Deborah happy, until January. We shall see.


----------



## groovetube

they say we'll get more than average snow here this year. But they've been wrong before. Perhaps we'll get LOTS and LOTS more snow this year


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> they say we'll get more than average snow here this year. But they've been wrong before. Perhaps we'll get LOTS and LOTS more snow this year


There is a forecast for less snow and more rain for St.John's this winter. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> There is a forecast for less snow and more rain for St.John's this winter. We shall see.


According to the forecasters, we're to get more 'winter' this year. We shall see as well!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> According to the forecasters, we're to get more 'winter' this year. We shall see as well!!!!


Well, if we get less snow here, I shall be pleased.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall make some coffee and watch the sun rise.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine OtHD Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, don't miss the 100-year-old gal on Jay Leno in our video on SAP today. Her opening story about the wind is killer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, don't miss the 100-year-old gal on Jay Leno in our video on SAP today. Her opening story about the wind is killer.


Morning, Don. How is your cough?

"It's a new hat!" :lmao::lmao::lmao: good one


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Moving this weekend. School term ends the following weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Moving this weekend. School term ends the following weekend.


Morning, Sonal. Bon voyage. Good luck with your end of term assignments.

How about a sleeping doxie as a housewarming gift?


----------



## Rps

Morning all, busy day here....loaded ML on the mini last night.....I think I dislike it but will have to work with it more before I judge. Am tele-meeting with my AA today to discuss my Lit Review/Project and Thesis....so it could be a lot of prior work going down the tubes or a lot of work to push to finish...... one is as bad as the other I guess. On the good news front I have a job interview next Monday...... so I am hopeful.

Sunny now, was quite foggy this morning, will hit 13c today. Loved the photo of the sleeping Doxie Marc, what a classic look!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. We could send Rudy out to you to play with MayBelle. 

Saw this today ................... If I was 10 years younger I might have applied for this position.

Position in Leadership, Higher and Adult Education
Associate/Full Professor –
William G. Davis Chair in Community College Leadership
The Ontario Institute for Studies in Education, University of Toronto invites applications from outstanding scholars for a tenurestream
position in Higher Education at the Associate or Full Professor level. The successful applicant will be of sufficient stature to be
appointed as a tenured professor and holder of the William G. Davis Chair in Community College Leadership for a five-year term
(renewable).
We seek applicants with a distinguished record of excellence in teaching and research on colleges, community colleges, and nonuniversity
institutions. This sector is dynamic, with institutional roles changing, many equity issues relating to access, process, and
mobility, and significant issues relating to inter-institutional coordination. We seek a scholar with a good understanding of these and other
issues in this sector, in Canada and internationally.
The appointment will be to the Department of Leadership, Higher and Adult Education (LHAE). The Higher Education program in
the department is internationally recognized, and the only doctoral program in Higher Education in Canada. The holder of the Davis
Chair is expected to enhance research and policy discourse on the role of community colleges and other non-university post-secondary
institutions, carry out research, teaching, and service activities expected of LHAE faculty, and lead OISE's community college
initiatives.
Salary will be commensurate with qualifications and experience. Successful candidates will have a doctoral degree, a distinguished
program of research and publication, and the ability to make a strong contribution to teaching and to building leadership and
research capacity in the Ontario college sector.
Applications should include a cover letter, curriculum vitae, teaching dossier (including a statement of teaching philosophy), and a
statement outlining current and future research interests and three representative publications. If you have any questions about the
position, please contact [email protected]. All application materials should be submitted online at:
http://uoft.me/academicopportunities.
The U of T application system can accommodate up to five attachments (10MB) per candidate profile; please combine attachments
into one or two files in PDF/MS Word format. Submission guidelines can be found at: Using the online application system. Applicants
should also ask at least three referees to send letters directly to the department via e-mail to [email protected] by the
closing date January 15, 2013.
Established in 1827, the University of Toronto is Canada's largest and most research-intensive university and the only Canadian
university to be named in the top 25 in the Times Higher Education World University Rankings. Located in and around Toronto, one of
the world's most diverse cities, the University of Toronto's vibrant academic life is enhanced by the cultural diversity in its community.
The Ontario Institute for Studies in Education (OISE) has, for more than a century, made a major contribution to advancing education
and related social sciences and professions at home and around the world. With more than 72,000 alumni, close to 3000 students,
and 20 research centres, ours is an intellectually rich and supportive scholarly community. OISE is especially interested in candidates who
can contribute to the diversity and excellence of our community through their research, teaching, and service.
For more information about the Ontario Institute for Studies in Education


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Loved the photo of the sleeping Doxie Marc, what a classic look!


Loved the look of Rudy when he will look at you when you are happy with him, and shy away when you scold him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Am tele-meeting with my AA today to discuss my Lit Review/Project and Thesis....so it could be a lot of prior work going down the tubes or a lot of work to push to finish...... one is as bad as the other I guess. On the good news front I have a job interview next Monday...... so I am hopeful.
> !


Bon chance, mon ami. Let me know if you need a reference.


----------



## Rps

Looks like a good position Marc and you are certainly qualified. But I don't think it's a matter of being 10 years younger as the years in the future. It sounds like you are "ready" for a pace change..... a well deserved one at that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Looks like a good position Marc and you are certainly qualified. But I don't think it's a matter of being 10 years younger as the years in the future. It sounds like you are "ready" for a pace change..... a well deserved one at that.


Yes, that is not a retirement position.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. Bon voyage. Good luck with your end of term assignments.
> 
> How about a sleeping doxie as a housewarming gift?


He'd match up nicely with the sleeping cats....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> He'd match up nicely with the sleeping cats....


Good .............. but where are my manners??? I forgot all about Gordon. So, I shall send Rudy for him, and Maggie for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, if Gordon does not want a puppy, there is always Gus, who is nearly 4 years old. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah's flight back home is delayed about a half an hour. She now gets into St.John's at 130AM. Yuk.


----------



## SINC

Ah, I sense a late night coming up. I make that about two and a half hours from now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, I sense a late night coming up. I make that about two and a half hours from now.


1 1/2 hours to go, Don.
How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

One hour to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I should pull the pin and call it a night here in The Shang. Hopefully, I shall be up and about early enough for breakfast and coffee. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I will put the coffee on for early risers today while I work on SAP. Today Red Green shows you how to add power windows to your vehicle if you don't have them, a football cart that runs away and humour at the bus stop.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. I will put the coffee on for early risers today while I work on SAP. Today Red Green shows you how to add power windows to your vehicle if you don't have them, a football cart that runs away and humour at the bus stop.


Thanks for the coffee, Don. Was outside with the doxies watching the sunrise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Making some breakfast for myself now, so there is plenty to go around if anyone is hungry.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Will share a coffee with you Marc ... will wait for Jean to arise before having a little breakfast. Its about 5C and partly cloudy here this morning (as we head to 5:30am). Suspect the forecast will call for more rain on its way. Enjoy your Thanksgiving get-together. I think I will prepare a nice dinner today in honour of 'the' day (maybe chicken breasts, squash, and the like).
Hope it's a fine day for everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Alice's Restaurant - Original 1967 Recording - YouTube

A Thanksgiving classic.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: as our Canadian thanksgiving was interrupted by health issues, we are celebrating it today with our U.S. neighbours. I am cooking the bird, with potatoes, sweet potatoes ( Tovah's favourite ) and an assortment of vegetables yum yum!!!!

Marc the discussions with my AA went well and it appears I am well on my way. 

Hope everyone has a good day and take care.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Will share a coffee with you Marc ... will wait for Jean to arise before having a little breakfast. Its about 5C and partly cloudy here this morning (as we head to 5:30am). Suspect the forecast will call for more rain on its way. Enjoy your Thanksgiving get-together. I think I will prepare a nice dinner today in honour of 'the' day (maybe chicken breasts, squash, and the like).
> Hope it's a fine day for everyone.


Afternoon, John. Yes, it shall be a fine meal. We had them over for Easter, so they are having us over for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: as our Canadian thanksgiving was interrupted by health issues, we are celebrating it today with our U.S. neighbours. I am cooking the bird, with potatoes, sweet potatoes ( Tovah's favourite ) and an assortment of vegetables yum yum!!!!
> 
> Marc the discussions with my AA went well and it appears I am well on my way.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day and take care.


Afternoon, Rp. Kudos! :clap::clap::clap: Bon voyage.

I love sweet potatoes, but Deborah does not, so we don't have it very often here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Good luck with the move. Have you told Gordon of the house warming gift of a doxie???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Good luck with the move. Have you told Gordon of the house warming gift of a doxie???


I'm saving it as a surprise. 

Though apparently, I managed to buy a Tom Thomson print without quite meaning to, so perhaps one surprise at a time....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm saving it as a surprise.
> 
> Though apparently, I managed to buy a Tom Thomson print without quite meaning to, so perhaps one surprise at a time....


Cool. Which Tomson painting did you purchase?


----------



## Dr.G.

Off for Thanksgiving dinner. Later, mes amis ..................


----------



## OldeBullDust

Have a great Thanksgiving Marc, 

- Do the Doxies get to share some of the turkey?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Have a great Thanksgiving Marc,
> 
> - Do the Doxies get to share some of the turkey?


Thanks, Bill. Yes, there was some turkey for them, but it causes them to nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. A great Thanksgiving meal was had by one and all. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I see we'll be having stuffed Marc in the Shang in a while.  Hope you enjoyed the meal and the celebration. 

Was out today and got my flu shot and dropped off my prescription to be picked up tomorrow. Cost runs about $550 for three months supply and my cost under Alberta Blue Cross coverage is around $100, so there goes my beer budget for this month.


----------



## groovetube

Dead tired tonight. Been running like a 20 year old so probably should call it early tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to make a fine TGIF Breakfast ................... but first, some strong coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, worked late (for me) last night until 10:30 and back at it this morning at 5:30. Had much research to do on today's local lead. A neat video today on a guy who shows how he can make homemade fireworks go wrong, a near miss and a stunning 15.9 gigapixel photo of Macchu Pichu that is great to explore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once the coffee is brewed. How is your cough?


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Cold here today and there maybe a chance of snoooooooooooooow! Will be a busy weekend with a home showing tomorrow and an open house on sunday, and, my daughter getting married, so, I think I have to fire the event scheduler............Oh wait, that's me.


----------



## SINC

Man that wind is cold out there. Just had to run downtown to pick up three CR 2016 batteries for Ann's remote car starter. Darn things are now $6.99 plus tax for nearly $23 total. Every time her batteries get weak, they will open the doors with the remote, but not start the engine. Works fine now though. A 20 minute trip normally, but with Black Friday, it took me 45 minutes, most of it waiting in line to pay. Grrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Cold here today and there maybe a chance of snoooooooooooooow! Will be a busy weekend with a home showing tomorrow and an open house on sunday, and, my daughter getting married, so, I think I have to fire the event scheduler............Oh wait, that's me.


Afternoon, Rp. Good luck this weekend .............. very busy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Man that wind is cold out there. Just had to run downtown to pick up three CR 2016 batteries for Ann's remote car starter. Darn things are now $6.99 plus tax for nearly $23 total. Every time her batteries get weak, they will open the doors with the remote, but not start the engine. Works fine now though. A 20 minute trip normally, but with Black Friday, it took me 45 minutes, most of it waiting in line to pay. Grrrr.


Afternoon, Don. Did not think of downtown St.Albert as being a hot bed of Black Friday sales.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Was out raking a neighbor's leaves since she said I could have them as mulch. On here dare, I did it in shorts and a tee shirt, in that it was sunny and 10C here about an hour ago. Will stay warm or warmer this weekend, but we might have some rain, which is why I wanted to get to these leaves today.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Just picked up the keys for the new house!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Just picked up the keys for the new house!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Kudos to Sonal and Gordon. Send pictures. 

The doxies are on their way.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang!


Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Just picked up the keys for the new house!


Congratulations! Enjoy! 



Dr.G. said:


> The doxies are on their way.


Didn't you say one of them wasn't completely housebroken? 

Guess which one Sonal!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang!
> 
> Congratulations! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Didn't you say one of them wasn't completely housebroken?
> 
> Guess which one Sonal!


Kim, all the doxies are housebroken and make great watch dogs.


----------



## KC4

Happy Thanksgiving Marc!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all: Cold here today and there maybe a chance of snoooooooooooooow! Will be a busy weekend with a home showing tomorrow and an open house on sunday, and, my daughter getting married, so, I think I have to fire the event scheduler............Oh wait, that's me.


Good Luck and Best Wishes for your busy, eventful weekend Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Marc!


Thanks, Kim. Had a grand meal yesterday with neighbors from California.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and have a good breakfast to start your day .................. however, to get you going today. some hot coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. And thanks for the coffee Marc - it will be enjoyed. 
Another Saturday already .. looking forward to getting together with the daughter and hearing about her busy week, and of course, over a dim sum breakfast. Jean and I got our Christmas shopping done yesterday - just some gifts for the daughter, ours to each other, have been taken care of. 
Cheers ... have a great day everyone.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all, coffee sounds wonderful.

John, so nice that you have your Christmas shopping done already  I have barely started.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. And thanks for the coffee Marc - it will be enjoyed.
> Another Saturday already .. looking forward to getting together with the daughter and hearing about her busy week, and of course, over a dim sum breakfast. Jean and I got our Christmas shopping done yesterday - just some gifts for the daughter, ours to each other, have been taken care of.
> Cheers ... have a great day everyone.


Morning, John. It is going to be a busy week for your family, but you seem to be handling it well. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all, coffee sounds wonderful.
> 
> John, so nice that you have your Christmas shopping done already  I have barely started.


Morning, Kim. Why not do what Deborah and I do ......... we give gifts like water pumps, pigs, sheep, mosquito nets, etc, to each other and friends ................ all compliments of Care Canada, Save the Children, et al. Makes for a more meaningful and far easier shopping experience ................. and no wrapping. It's win-win all around.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just found out that Gus ................ yes, Mr. Excitement himself, will be a dad sometime this weekend. He was sent out to Regina a couple of months ago to be a stud dog, and I guess it worked.

Drinks are on the house this weekend at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here and a bit cold. Marc I've put in for a position at the University of Windsor so I am hoping to get selected for an interview ... one never knows. Off to do some light house cleaning at our other home in preparation for the Open House tomorrow and the showing today. Take care everyone and have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here and a bit cold. Marc I've put in for a position at the University of Windsor so I am hoping to get selected for an interview ... one never knows. Off to do some light house cleaning at our other home in preparation for the Open House tomorrow and the showing today. Take care everyone and have a great day.


Good for you, Rp. What is the position? Do you need a reference? Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Don. Thanks for including Shannon's eMail. Hope some of the good folks in your area can help Brenda find accommodation. Pincher and the CNP are pretty small communities so the amount of money Brenda needs to fund raise is truly staggering.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, congrats on the new home Sonal, hope your weekend goes well Rp, but do save time to watch the Grey Cup. John, my Christmas shopping is done as well and it feels good. Marc, those action shots of Gus are almost too much to watch. Slept from 10 last night to 7 this morning, nice. Got SAP up late but better than never I guess. Interesting video today with Jay Leno at home with a 100 year old electric car that he compares to a new electric Ford Focus at work. Some of the similarities will surprise you.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, and yes I forgot to wish Sonal congrats on her new home..... as for the cup I will have to be content to listen to it on radio as I do not have cable here .... go Argos!


----------



## Dr.G.

Batten down the doxies ..........................

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
10:52 AM NST Saturday 24 November 2012
Wind warning for
St. John's and vicinity continued

Southeasterly winds gusting to 100 km/h are expected tonight for Eastern Newfoundland.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearing time for 4PM High Tea. It is just over 8C here, but with a thick London-like fog, hot tea would be in order ................. or something stronger for you of Scottish origins ................ or liking single malts drinks.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Nearing time for 4PM High Tea. It is just over 8C here, but with a thick London-like fog, hot tea would be in order ................. or something stronger for you of Scottish origins ................ or liking single malts drinks.


Any Glenfiddich scotch Marc? ... if so, a healthy shot in hot tea would be great for me! 

Heh Don ... will definitely be saving time to watch the Grey Cup tomorrow .. anticipating a great game, and hoping for another one of those close & exciting games we've been treated to so far - may the best team win, but favouring ....


----------



## groovetube

have a new bottle of 15 year old here. For sharing of course.


----------



## johnp

groovetube said:


> have a new bottle of 15 year old here. For sharing of course.


Thanks for the offer Tim ... not a particularly great fan of scotch, but have some fond memories of days in Halifax with a friend who really enjoyed Glenfiddich, and must admit, we shared some good times with it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Any Glenfiddich scotch Marc? ... if so, a healthy shot in hot tea would be great for me!
> 
> Heh Don ... will definitely be saving time to watch the Grey Cup tomorrow .. anticipating a great game, and hoping for another one of those close & exciting games we've been treated to so far - may the best team win, but favouring ....


Glenfiddich was my father in law's favorite Scotch.

I am going to have a nap tomorrow afternoon so that I can stay up to see all of the Grey Cup game. Our house is festooned in red and black and white ................. for obvious reasons (i.e., University of Georgia colors and Calgary Stamps colors).


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> have a new bottle of 15 year old here. For sharing of course.


Save it for another 15 years, Tim. My bottle was given to me when I was married to Deborah by my father in law, and we are saving it for a Calgary win tomorrow. So, my bottle is older than your bottle.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for the offer Tim ... not a particularly great fan of scotch, but have some fond memories of days in Halifax with a friend who really enjoyed Glenfiddich, and must admit, we shared some good times with it!!


I am NO fan of Scotch, which is why I am willing to donate my bottle to the cause.


----------



## SINC

Interesting switch out here as noted on SAP this morning as all Edmonton Eskimo fans are now cheering for Toronto. The reason? Ricky Ray, their fabled QB, traded to Toronto and they are staying loyal to him. That seems to be the story across most of northern Alberta and certainly among my friends and relatives in Sask. who have little love for the Stamps. There is little cheering for Calgary outside of the south it appears, although I note they do have some support in St. John's.  My hearts says Calgary to win for the west, but my head tells my Toronto may very well win the day. Home field advantage is very real.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting switch out here as noted on SAP this morning as all Edmonton Eskimo fans are now cheering for Toronto. The reason? Ricky Ray, their fabled QB, traded to Toronto and they are staying loyal to him. That seems to be the story across most of northern Alberta and certainly among my friends and relatives in Sask. who have little love for the Stamps. There is little cheering for Calgary outside of the south it appears, although I note they do have some support in St. John's.  My hearts says Calgary to win for the west, but my head tells my Toronto may very well win the day. Home field advantage is very real.


Don, you do NOT want to be here in St. John's if Calgary loses. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A warm rainy morning here in St.John's, with 12C temps, strong winds and light rain. So, Sunday Brunch shall be dry bagels, strong coffee and a light platter of fresh fruit. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, don't forget that nap today so you can watch the entire Grey Cup. Kickoff our time is 4:00, so that should make it 7:30 out your way, non? It should wrap up by midnight your time.

A coffee, fresh fruit sound fine this morning although I have never been a fan of bagels. I find them so heavy they are akin to eating a piece of lead. That changed recently when Ann discovered a new brand of bagel (sorry I cannot recall the name) that is the standard diameter, but are only about an inch in depth and are sliced in half. They are cinnamon flavoured and I like them lightly toasted with a wee bit of Becel and a bit of orange marmalade. Finally a bagel I can eat. 

My sports guy has a guest column on SAP this morning, calling the game in favour of the Argos by 3. Don't miss the two-year-old kid dancing to Elvis' old hit Jailhouse Rock on our video this morning. It will make you smile to start your day. We also seek the answer as to why there is no orange pie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, I shall have my nap later. Dempsters makes a thin cinnamon raisen bagel that toasts really well.

12C and sunny now, a fine day for the St.John's Santa parade.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. A little cooler here this morning than it's been for a while, about 4C, and overcast. Will walk over to a local BioMed Lab with Jean this morning, catch a few groceries at a supermarket while she gives up a little blood (routine blood tests for her). It's nice that the Lab is open on weekends now - especially on Sunday's, when it's much less busy. The Lab opens at 7am, the supermarket 8am - so we'll plan to be over there about 8am.

Looking forward to the big game - starting time 3pm for us. Picking up some buns and sausages, so we can have a sort of "game dinner" today. Something easy to prepare and enjoy with the game.

Hope the day's a good one for everyone!!


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. Just about all moved in, and now we need to unpack. I suspect we will miss the Grey Cup, but a) we weren't planning to watch anyway, and b) this is little Italy, we're surrounded by soccer fans. 

Still, Toronto and Calgary's mayor have made a bet that the losing city's Mayor donates his weight in food to the local food bank. Should make for a sizeable donation either way.


----------



## SINC

Morning John, sorry you will miss the big game Sonal.

I made hamburger stew yesterday afternoon and it is sitting in the downstairs fridge while the veggies suck up the flavour of the broth. Just heat it up and go for supper during the Grey Cup today. Planning ahead leaves more game time. And come to think of it, beer time too!


----------



## Sonal

Don, just know that even though I'm not watching, in my heart I'm still shouting "ARRRRGOOOOOS!"


----------



## groovetube

What time is the game? I'm going to be sitting on a drum stool for about 4 or 5 hours soon, maybe I can catch it if it's after 4 or so.


----------



## SINC

Game time is 4:00 mountain, 6:00 eastern.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Game time is 4:00 mountain, 6:00 eastern.


730PM here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John, Sonal and Tim. Things are getting active here in The Shang this morning. How is everyone today?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Go STAMPS Go!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Go STAMPS Go!


So is this you cheering Kim:

Argos Suck Chat at Ivor Wynne - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Go STAMPS Go!


Kim, Deborah is with you on this one ................. as am I ............... since I have to live with her should the Stamps lose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM. Going to have some herbal tea and then a short nap.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Having a little lunch, then will prepare fixings for our sausage 'dogs' dinner, and put everything away for final prep sometime during the game. A little balcony time before then, and will enjoy a glass or two of the red I have on hand.
May the best team win!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Back from a power nap. Ready to take on all Argo fans in this house ................................ since there are none, I am safe, so long as the doxies don't get hungry. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Back from a power nap. Ready to take on all Argo fans in this house ................................ since there are none, I am safe, so long as the doxies don't get hungry. We shall see.


Just came in from an hour+ out on the balcony - it sure felt good when clouds didn't block the sun. A refreshing break, but time to come in and get ready for the game. No particular team allegiance here, but probably should be rooting for the western team -- with us living out west, Jean born & raised in AB, and her grand-daughter currently living and loving life in Calgary. 
Let the game begin!!!


----------



## groovetube

back in time for the game.


----------



## johnp

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ray is getting FAR TOO MUCH time in the Argos backfield to pick out a receiver. The Stamps need to nail him ASAP.


----------



## eMacMan

Not looking too good for the Stamps.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not looking too good for the Stamps.


Sadly, that is just what I was going to say. Still, never say die ............. We shall see.


----------



## partsguy

Pffft ... the first half is just over. Calgary's always been a second half team. Plenty of time for the Argo's to shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Dr.G.

partsguy said:


> Pffft ... the first half is just over. Calgary's always been a second half team. Plenty of time for the Argo's to shoot themselves in the foot.


Well, let's hope so.


----------



## SINC

I very much doubt Calgary can come back. As I have said from last week the desire and home field gives Ray and TO a huge advantage.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I very much doubt Calgary can come back. As I have said from last week the desire and home field gives Ray and TO a huge advantage.


Well, the fact that Ray can sit in his backfield and look for receivers gives him the best advantage. He is vitrually untouched tonight.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the fact that Ray can sit in his backfield and look for receivers gives him the best advantage. He is vitrually untouched tonight.


And whose fault is that?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And whose fault is that?


Hey, my doxies could get to him, so why can't some of the Stamps front line players???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Hey, my doxies could get to him, so why can't some of the Stamps front line players???


Uh, I give up . . . Because they're taller?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, I give up . . . Because they're taller?


No, they dress nicer during the pre-game interviews ............... and they have the killer instinct. Just listen to them growl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool ............... three field goals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Deborah is going to do an old Alberta incantation that has worked in the past to bring victory to the Stamps and the SK Roughriders (her parents are from rural SK which is where this spell was first learned). Since all the lights have to be turned off, best to turn off my computer and see what happens. Speak with you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Going to call it a night. Deborah is going to do an old Alberta incantation that has worked in the past to bring victory to the Stamps and the SK Roughriders (her parents are from rural SK which is where this spell was first learned). Since all the lights have to be turned off, best to turn off my computer and see what happens. Speak with you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


^

Translation:

Calgary is toast.


----------



## groovetube

Toronto is winning something?

wow.


----------



## Sonal

Aaarrrrrggoooooss!!!


----------



## SINC

Give the Argos full credit. They were by far the better team.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Awoke early so got SAP up too with a 22 Minutes video, A Love Story and amazing pics and video of a giant flock of budgies Down Under.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, Awoke early so got SAP up too with a 22 Minutes video, A Love Story and amazing pics and video of a giant flock of budgies Down Under.


Morning, Don. We are observing 24 hours of mourning here due to Calgary's loss (we spent a week in mourning when the Calgary Flames lost in the NHL Stanley Cup finals). Thus, breakfast shall be simple.


----------



## groovetube

good morning! Many of my buddies were at the game so there'll be much moaning and hangovers this am. Me, I guess I'm the keener.

I finally met and played a first rehearsal with the band I'm headed overseas with in a few weeks, I spent many days charting and learning songs. My memory is sharper than it ever has been it seems thankfully! I can't wait for this.

Congrats on moving in Sonal. You're in da hood!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning! Many of my buddies were at the game so there'll be much moaning and hangovers this am. Me, I guess I'm the keener.
> 
> I finally met and played a first rehearsal with the band I'm headed overseas with in a few weeks, I spent many days charting and learning songs. My memory is sharper than it ever has been it seems thankfully! I can't wait for this.
> 
> Congrats on moving in Sonal. You're in da hood!


Kudos, Tim. Remember to send us post cards. Bon voyage, mon ami ........... albeit a bit early.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning everyone. The start of another week but on Friday I get the keys to the new house *cheer*. The. It is cleaning time and renovating time


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning everyone. The start of another week but on Friday I get the keys to the new house *cheer*. The. It is cleaning time and renovating time


Kudos, Kim. We should have a house warming for you as well as Sonal. She is getting two doxies ............. would you like one? We have a rare blue eyed standard wire haired doxie ................ sells for $35,000 US in America. Or, we could go with the traditional coffee maker, which sells for $15,000 US. Your choice.


----------



## javaqueen

Thanks for the offer Marc, I think that Jess would like the blue eyed standard as then it would match her eye colour  

She is moving into the house and my hubby and I will be empty nesters, we will renovate the basement to be my music studio, we have reached our full potential teaching in the house.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Sat listening to the Grey Cup yesterday .... it sounded like a dud game, any watchers confirm or deny this. I guess the one bright part was the 105 yarder called back....but it sounded like the penalty was really really bone head....although most coaches don't mind the holding on those as that is what usually broke the play open.... either way I bet it was a party in Toronto last night.....We need to get the Grey Cup out to the Rock Marc....wouldn't that be fun to actually have a national championship that is actually played across the country.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks for the offer Marc, I think that Jess would like the blue eyed standard as then it would match her eye colour
> 
> She is moving into the house and my hubby and I will be empty nesters, we will renovate the basement to be my music studio, we have reached our full potential teaching in the house.


Sounds good. Gracie, the blue-eyed wonder, will keep badgers out of your music studio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Sat listening to the Grey Cup yesterday .... it sounded like a dud game, any watchers confirm or deny this. I guess the one bright part was the 105 yarder called back....but it sounded like the penalty was really really bone head....although most coaches don't mind the holding on those as that is what usually broke the play open.... either way I bet it was a party in Toronto last night.....We need to get the Grey Cup out to the Rock Marc....wouldn't that be fun to actually have a national championship that is actually played across the country.


Morning, Rp. I liked the action of the Grey Cup .......... much faster than the NFL games. As for the Grey Cup here in NL, sadly, there are no university, college or high school football teams, and thus, no field. They could use my backyard if they wanted to, but they would have to watch out for the doxies running about.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds good. Gracie, the blue-eyed wonder, will keep badgers out of your music studio.


Nice to know that we will be safe from badgers. I hope that Gracie likes to cuddle and loves the sound of Mozart


----------



## eMacMan

A cold but lovely start to the morning. Alpenglo to warm the coldest heart. Just wish it stayed around for more than the typical 30-90 seconds. 
View attachment 25758


----------



## javaqueen

eMacMan said:


> A cold but lovely start to the morning. Alpenglo to warm the coldest heart. Just wish it stayed around for more than the typical 30-90 seconds.
> View attachment 25758


that is beautiful


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Nice to know that we will be safe from badgers. I hope that Gracie likes to cuddle and loves the sound of Mozart


She is a real cuddle bunny, and loves Mozart .............. her sister, Bridget, is a lap dog and likes computer games. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> A cold but lovely start to the morning. Alpenglo to warm the coldest heart. Just wish it stayed around for more than the typical 30-90 seconds.
> View attachment 25758


What an amazing shot, Bob. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon, everyone.

Let's see, the Argos one, Mayor Ford was ordered removed from office and I'm living with my husband. It's been a good weekend.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> What an amazing shot, Bob. Kudos. :clap:


Thank you kind sir. One of the positives of mountain living.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon, everyone.
> 
> Let's see, the Argos one, Mayor Ford was ordered removed from office and I'm living with my husband. It's been a good weekend.


Kudos, Sonal. A far better situation for you than to have Calgary win, and former Mayor Ford moving in to live with you and Gordon. All the more reason to have a doxie or two to protect you both from badgers, wolverines and weasles.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Thank you kind sir. One of the positives of mountain living.


Is there a special cause of this sort of situation? For example, we get great sunsets when smog from the GTA makes it way to the center of NL.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Is there a special cause of this sort of situation? For example, we get great sunsets when smog from the GTA makes it way to the center of NL.


Have not really looked into it but it seems to require very tiny ice crystals in the air. Also very dependent on sun angle. Seldom lasts more than a minute.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Sonal. A far better situation for you than to have Calgary win, and former Mayor Ford moving in to live with you and Gordon. All the more reason to have a doxie or two to protect you both from badgers, wolverines and weasles.


I suspect Mayor Ford would not enjoy our neighbourhood, being in the heart of downtown and surrounded by the wards of some of his greatest nemeses on council.

Still, we enjoy it and the cats are adjusting.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a nice setting sun .............. some herbal tea is in order for 4PM High Tea.


----------



## CubaMark

g'day folks. Long time no visit. Just getting over a family-wide flu bug down here in Mexico... really laid us all out. But the weekend ended on a positive note - we sold our '94 Beetle for the asking price... one less thing to worry about. Of course, now we need to pick up another vehicle asap...

Here's a little something for Dr. G., our resident virtual academic:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> g'day folks. Long time no visit. Just getting over a family-wide flu bug down here in Mexico... really laid us all out. But the weekend ended on a positive note - we sold our '94 Beetle for the asking price... one less thing to worry about. Of course, now we need to pick up another vehicle asap...
> 
> Here's a little something for Dr. G., our resident virtual academic:


Interesting. Well, here at Memorial we now have the lowest tuition in the country, although Quebec does have better grants for students. We are getting more and more students coming to St.John's from NS to study at MUN. It is actually cheaper to live here and pay our tuition than to pay NS tuition and live on or off-campus.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mi amigo? Any job prospects here in Canada?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Have not really looked into it but it seems to require very tiny ice crystals in the air. Also very dependent on sun angle. Seldom lasts more than a minute.


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I suspect Mayor Ford would not enjoy our neighbourhood, being in the heart of downtown and surrounded by the wards of some of his greatest nemeses on council.
> 
> Still, we enjoy it and the cats are adjusting.


Good to hear. The doxies should arrive some time this evening. Enjoy ...........


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. The doxies should arrive some time this evening. Enjoy ...........


Make sure they can ring the bell so we can let them in. It'll be a bit chilly out there on the porch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Make sure they can ring the bell so we can let them in. It'll be a bit chilly out there on the porch.


They shall bark when they arrive, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got the news -- Gus is a dad. Four boys and one girl, all wild boar, and all healthy. So, drinks are on the house at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Just got the news -- Gus is a dad. Four boys and one girl, all wild boar, and all healthy. So, drinks are on the house at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


Good on you Gus!!! Two rum hot 'toddies' would hit the spot on this sunny, but cool afternoon - thanks Marc!! And congrat's, that all went well.


----------



## Sonal

Good on ya, Gus!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good on you Gus!!! Two rum hot 'toddies' would hit the spot on this sunny, but cool afternoon - thanks Marc!! And congrat's, that all went well.


No need to thank me ................. Gus did all the work :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good on ya, Gus!


Yes, even though they were hoping for all girls.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up this morning to a dusting of snow. Nothing much, but it is difficult to see white when it is still only Nobember. Such is Life. A hot breakfast shall be waiting for all of you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it would seem that snow in November is not all that uncommon here in Alberta:










Had a wee relapse as my cough returned yesterday, treated it and so far, so good today.

SAP is ready to go with a great video of Morgan Freeman on the Craig Ferguson show, an unintentional baby buggy ride and some stunning shots in our outstanding pics series.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 2C now, so hopefully, by noon, the snow will be gone. Fun to watch the doxies run about the snow on the grass.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, it would seem that snow in November is not all that uncommon here in Alberta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a wee relapse as my cough returned yesterday, treated it and so far, so good today.
> 
> SAP is ready to go with a great video of Morgan Freeman on the Craig Ferguson show, an unintentional baby buggy ride and some stunning shots in our outstanding pics series.


Don, was just on SAP. Saw that MF improv before, but it is still amazing. Liked the red puck insert, and the lead quote "The price of apathy toward public affairs, is to be ruled by evil men. - Plato" Very true.

Sorry to hear that the cough has returned, but glad that it is again in remission.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all

Congratulations to Gus *cheer*

Sonal so nice to hear that you are enjoying your new home  it is move in ready or will you be doing renovations? I can't remember if we talked about this before *blush* been quite busy around here and then with the flu that I got, my brain is still a bit mush.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all
> 
> Congratulations to Gus *cheer*
> 
> Sonal so nice to hear that you are enjoying your new home  it is move in ready or will you be doing renovations? I can't remember if we talked about this before *blush* been quite busy around here and then with the flu that I got, my brain is still a bit mush.


Morning, Kim. Yes, Gus is a happy dad today.

How about some freshly brewed hot coffee to un-mush your brain?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from doing the last of my Hanukkah and Christmas shopping. For me, this is a bit late in the month of November, but at least it is done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Read this on SAP. Hopefully, we will not see this sort of winter here.

EDMONTON - Edmonton will join the rest of country in experiencing a long, chilly winter, according to Environment Canada.

Edmontonians should expect a moderately cold winter, with more days that dip below -20 C than last year but fewer than two winters ago, when residents experienced 63 days below -20 C, said Environment Canada senior climatologist David Phillips.

He said the earlier onset of colder temperatures and snow this year mean these winter conditions will likely stay for the long term.

Scott and the network’s team of meteorologists are predicting that most of Atlantic Canada will see higher temperatures and more snow than usual, while the northern Prairies, Northwest Territories and western parts of Nunavut will dip below their 30-year temperature average.


----------



## SINC

I like that winter prediction Marc, considering it comes from the folks at EC, that usually means the opposite will actually take place. I bet Bob is of the same opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I like that winter prediction Marc, considering it comes from the folks at EC, that usually means the opposite will actually take place. I bet Bob is of the same opinion.


Well, we shall see ................... I read it on SAP and they would not post links that were false or misleading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Red Skelton In Canada 1982 #2 - YouTube

Would like to have seen Red in Canada way back when. I was here but I assume he was in TO.

Try watching this one without smiling. 

Red Skelton - Seagulls - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Red Skelton Clem Kadiddlehopper Sketch - YouTube

Gone are the days of live TV when this could happen ........... and cause funny ad libs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was just out with the doxies. All that is left of the snow is a snowball or two .......... which I made and threw for the doxies to chase. Doxies are not dogs who chase balls, be they rubber or snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have been outside for much of the afternoon splitting wood for the woodstove. Might be a cold winter here in St.John's as well this winter. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Out and about much of the morning - my early-am walk, then walkabouts, some food shopping, browsing, et al. The last of our current string of nice days, so the forecasts say - lots of rain and wind on its way for the next several days. But until then, a rather decent fall day on-the-go, and brighter now too, as we head into the afternoon. A little balcony time break soon.

A little action in the kitchen before then -- the prep's for making a tuna casserole today -- using udon noodles, and what veggies I have on-hand, along with some mushroom soup to hold it together. Will stick in some cheddar cheese, and top it with a little cornmeal, before it gets popped into the oven. No recipe ... just going with what's on-hand, and hoping for the best!! 

Hope the day's treating everyone well .....


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Out and about much of the morning - my early-am walk, then walkabouts, some food shopping, browsing, et al. The last of our current string of nice days, so the forecasts say - lots of rain and wind on its way for the next several days. But until then, a rather decent fall day on-the-go, and brighter now too, as we head into the afternoon. A little balcony time break soon.
> 
> A little action in the kitchen before then -- the prep's for making a tuna casserole today -- using udon noodles, and what veggies I have on-hand, along with some mushroom soup to hold it together. Will stick in some cheddar cheese, and top it with a little cornmeal, before it gets popped into the oven. No recipe ... just going with what's on-hand, and hoping for the best!!
> 
> Hope the day's treating everyone well .....


Wow, another meal to which I would love to be invited to share. We should get you as our chef for the Cafe Chez Marc. Salary starts at $264,862.13 with perks on top of that and bonuses to boot. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Was out with my telescope for what may be the last time this year. A nice clear sky, no wind and nearly 3C temps helped make the viewing of the nearly full moon, Venus and Saturn interesting.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, another meal to which I would love to be invited to share. We should get you as our chef for the Cafe Chez Marc. Salary starts at $264,862.13 with perks on top of that and bonuses to boot. Interested?


Cheers Marc ....


----------



## SINC

Hey John! Nice hat. I should really post my pic again too now that we have seen you in person. Love the cywash, or do they still call those sweaters that our your way? 

PS, nice pic Jean!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic, John. When can you start? Get in on the Cafe Chez Marc profit sharing plan before Dec. 1st and you get the full year. This year's share is about $1,653.083.02 ............ depending upon the Hanukkah and Christmas bashes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow is being forecast for tomorrow, Thursday AND Friday. We might get 6-8 inches in those three days.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cool pic, John. When can you start? Get in on the Cafe Chez Marc profit sharing plan before Dec. 1st and you get the full year. This year's share is about $1,653.083.02 ............ depending upon the Hanukkah and Christmas bashes.


*I said I really should post MY picture again!*


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> *I said I really should post MY picture again!*


Not the pink one ...................... think of my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hopefully, I shall not have those "pink dreams" again .................. hours of therapy, tons of meds, and I still have those visions every so often. XX)

See you all tomorrow at a fine OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Hopefully, I shall not have those "pink dreams" again .................. hours of therapy, tons of meds, and I still have those visions every so often. XX)


So . . .how is this?


----------



## Dr.G.

Much better, Don. That is the very distinguished you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a fine OtHD Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Marc - that casserole wasn't very good - hoping the leftovers taste better today. Should have followed a recipe this time!!

Don ... nice picture. That's a Cowichan sweater I'm wearing in my pic - it works good for our outdoor times on the balcony. And the hat makes me feel we're south somewhere!! 

Yum, I smell the coffee, need a mug about now! Thanks Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, we are under a heavy snowfall warning here today and tomorrow with snow continuing every day through Sunday:

Brace for snow, lots of snow, in Edmonton, Environment Canada warns

SAP is up with a cute tale on how to get to heaven in Scotland, an interesting video on how carved candles are made and a balancing act while bouncing five basketballs at once.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Marc - that casserole wasn't very good - hoping the leftovers taste better today. Should have followed a recipe this time!!
> 
> Don ... nice picture. That's a Cowichan sweater I'm wearing in my pic - it works good for our outdoor times on the balcony. And the hat makes me feel we're south somewhere!!
> 
> Yum, I smell the coffee, need a mug about now! Thanks Marc.


Morning, John. Yes, leftovers are always better the next day than the original. Strange.

Just brewing some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, we are under a heavy snowfall warning here today and tomorrow with snow continuing every day through Sunday:
> 
> Brace for snow, lots of snow, in Edmonton, Environment Canada warns
> 
> SAP is up with a cute tale on how to get to heaven in Scotland, an interesting video on how carved candles are made and a balancing act while bouncing five basketballs at once.


Morning, Don. Yuk. I am dreading the first real snow of the winter over the next few days, but you folks already have snow (I assume) still on the ground. Guess you don't get the Dec. rain to wash the snow away.  Hang in there mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bonds, Clemens, Sosa to appear on Hall of Fame ballot for 1st time

Rp, an interesting ballot this year for the Hall of Fame. I know who I would vote to let enter the HoF and who I would vote for to admit to the Hall of Shame.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is your new homeowning experience today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How is your new homeowning experience today?


We haven't located the box where the toaster is packed, so I have learned to make toast on the stove. (Works rather well.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> We haven't located the box where the toaster is packed, so I have learned to make toast on the stove. (Works rather well.)


I dread this situation, Sonal, when we finally move to Lunenburg, NS. Our biggest worry is how to ship all the doxies there when we do finally move??????????


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> I dread this situation, Sonal, when we finally move to Lunenburg, NS. Our biggest worry is how to ship all the doxies there when we do finally move??????????


They can't go by doxie express???


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> They can't go by doxie express???


Aren't they run by "greyhounds"?!!


----------



## OldeBullDust

_Groan.._

I see the thread will now fill with Shaggy Dog stories.....

You could aways try UPS ( United Puppy Service)

wag wag wag...


----------



## johnp

I was curious and googled "pet movers" ... good grief, there are a good many, offering services of all kinds, for pets of all kinds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> They can't go by doxie express???


Sadly, no.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Aren't they run by "greyhounds"?!!


Greyhounds are sight hounds, while doxies are scent hounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I was curious and googled "pet movers" ... good grief, there are a good many, offering services of all kinds, for pets of all kinds.


Yes, and some will keep the dogs. One has to be VERY careful with whom one lets transport a dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> _Groan.._
> 
> I see the thread will now fill with Shaggy Dog stories.....
> 
> You could aways try UPS ( United Puppy Service)
> 
> wag wag wag...


Bill, that is a grand idea. Merci, mon ami.

Shaggy dog stories???? Not if we are talkng about doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, but both of these dogs pictured above, Gus and Rudy, are about to experience their first "taste" of wet St.John's snow. We have had about three inches of wet snow since they were out last. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kids having fun in Churchill Park near my house .................. but they know that they have to get out of the park before the full moon rises tonight .................. because we all know and fear weredoxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg, Nova Scotia - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Nice weather in Lunenburg .......... at least compared to St.John's.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. It's just after 2pm, and we've just come In from our first balcony break -- just in time, as the rain and wind have just started to come our way -- it definitely feels more comfortable inside!!

Marc .... good luck to Gus & Rudy with their first 'wet snow' experiences.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. It's just after 2pm, and we've just come In from our first balcony break -- just in time, as the rain and wind have just started to come our way -- it definitely feels more comfortable inside!!
> 
> Marc .... good luck to Gus & Rudy with their first 'wet snow' experiences.


It is really coming down right now, and I am waiting for it to let up a bit. Radar says in about an hour it might slow down to less than an inch an hour. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, that went ove like a lead balloon. Rudy took to the snow like a natural. Gus freaked out as if I was forcing him out into a raging fire. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

Those Saskatchewan doxies aren't bothered by a wee bit of snow and cold!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Those Saskatchewan doxies aren't bothered by a wee bit of snow and cold!


True. Gus was born and raised in Delaware.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Maybe Gus would like a pair of long-johns/no I mean short-johns, to protect the important bits when you have more than 3cm of snow.

When your built close to terra firma, some things just get your attention real quick.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Maybe Gus would like a pair of long-johns/no I mean short-johns, to protect the important bits when you have more than 3cm of snow.
> 
> When your built close to terra firma, some things just get your attention real quick.


People have suggest that, since his "important bits" do touch the snow when it is more than 4cm. 

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is best to call it a night. I have to go out and shovel some of the snow. It is really wet and heavy, even at only 15cm. Still, I will just clear away parts of the deck to let the doxies have a clear run when going out back. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Life is good Marc, it's the people in it that make me wonder.

Take care with that wet & heavy stuff, can you just push it off to one side where it will stay frozen until April?

Have a good night


----------



## SINC

OldeBullDust said:


> Maybe Gus would like a pair of long-johns/no I mean short-johns, to protect the important bits when you have more than 3cm of snow.
> 
> When your built close to terra firma, some things just get your attention real quick.


You mean his toes are cold?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well, I think so, Is that what they're called in Alberta?

When you're dragging bare toes (or anything else) through the snow, it adds greater meaning to the phrase "bone-chilling".


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Life is good Marc, it's the people in it that make me wonder.
> 
> Take care with that wet & heavy stuff, can you just push it off to one side where it will stay frozen until April?
> 
> Have a good night


Good to hear, Bill. Still, there are a great many good people in this world. The trick is to meet some of them.

No, this snow can't just be pushed. I have to slowly carry the heavy mush over to the front garden and deposit it there. If left, it will just form a concret barrier and get to be about a foot thick slab of ice. I have been outside since about 6AM clearing away a part of the driveway. So, little by little, I shall get my exercise today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You mean his toes are cold?





OldeBullDust said:


> Well, I think so, Is that what they're called in Alberta?
> 
> When you're dragging bare toes (or anything else) through the snow, it adds greater meaning to the phrase "bone-chilling".


Not to turn this thread into a porno site, but you can see how low Rudy is to the ground, especially the parts that don't like cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hot breakfast is being made right now. Just was outside for about 45 minutes clearing away some of the snow, and now I am in need of food ................... but first, comes some hot coffee.


----------



## groovetube

get the boy some high heeled boots!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. With the wind chill at -26°, what a day to have to go out on an errand. Brrrr. SAP is up with a video for you Marc as that looney gang at JFL pull a prank involving aliens, a horse rider comes to a sudden stop and how the world might end on December 21.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> get the boy some high heeled boots!


Good idea, Tim. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. With the wind chill at -26°, what a day to have to go out on an errand. Brrrr. SAP is up with a video for you Marc as that looney gang at JFL pull a prank involving aliens, a horse rider comes to a sudden stop and how the world might end on December 21.


XX) My eyeballs would freeze in those temps ............. especially in November. 3C here with heavy snow to shovel.

Shall check out SAP now since I love the JFL team.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great JFLs clip, Don. I am still laughing. However, I shook my head but could see nothing in that pic.XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Great JFLs clip, Don. I am still laughing. However, I shook my head but could see nothing in that pic.XX)


The pic is of a small dog. I can see it easily, but one has to shake your head from side to side very quickly to see it. I knew you would love that JFL clip and I have one more in the stack along the same lines that is even better coming up.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Take care Marc, that heavy wet stuff can be rather hard on your health.

Clear a special place for Gus


----------



## SINC

We're off to take Tao to the groomers by 9:00 so it is time to head out, start the Suzuki and bring it around to the front drive so Ann can bring him out the front door. He does NOT like to ride in a car and he shakes and whines all the way there as Ann holds him. Coming home is fine. It's like he knows what awaits him. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The pic is of a small dog. I can see it easily, but one has to shake your head from side to side very quickly to see it. I knew you would love that JFL clip and I have one more in the stack along the same lines that is even better coming up.


All I see is the faint outline of what looks like a rabbit with long pointy ears.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We're off to take Tao to the groomers by 9:00 so it is time to head out, start the Suzuki and bring it around to the front drive so Ann can bring him out the front door. He does NOT like to ride in a car and he shakes and whines all the way there as Ann holds him. Coming home is fine. It's like he knows what awaits him. Later.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Send pics of Tao once he is groomed.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Take care Marc, that heavy wet stuff can be rather hard on your health.
> 
> Clear a special place for Gus


Merci, mon ami. I have cleared the snow away from the back door and the deck, so Gus is not greeted with anything white once he goes outside. The other doxies run about in the back yard in the wet snow and he just watches them.


----------



## Dr.G.

And for those who need a moments respite .................. enjoy.

Phil Coulter - Rowan Tree - YouTube

Top 10 Most Beautiful Songs Of All Time - YouTube


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.

I've sent Gordan to pick up shovels tonight. This way, we know it will not snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I've sent Gordan to pick up shovels tonight. This way, we know it will not snow.


Excellent idea, Sonal. If it did snow, much like the Armageddon TO faced five years ago, would you have much to shovel? Not sure what your home looks like (pics would help). 

Dec.15th, 2007, "a date which will live in infamy" ................ Toronto was suddenly and deliberately attacked by Mother Nature.

Special Report: Snow in Toronto - YouTube

FDR's Day of Infamy Pearl Harbor Speech - YouTube


----------



## Sonal

It's not much to shovel, though it seems we will have to clear the back laneway some if the snow is heavy--plows don't got that way. (I've never lived on a laneway, so this will take some getting used to.)

Our house currently looks like Boxlandia, but these were the photos from the real estate listing. It's a little bit dated.... 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/956orlfbaavl53a/xJ0xLE7tWC
(Our house is the red one.)


----------



## Sonal

Oh, and before I forget:

Selected wedding photos:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1vmydnfdygqxvzw/6xJKRikiun


----------



## eMacMan

Sonal said:


> Oh, and before I forget:
> 
> Selected wedding photos:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1vmydnfdygqxvzw/6xJKRikiun


Must say you both looked great!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami. Send pics of Tao once he is groomed.


As requested:


----------



## Sonal

eMacMan said:


> Must say you both looked great!


Thank you so much! It was a great day.


----------



## SINC

Wow, that is intricate pen work on your hands Sonal. Who did that and how many hours did you sit to complete it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I've sent Gordan to pick up shovels tonight. This way, we know it will not snow.


Will you be getting his and her shovels? I got Deborah three shovels of her own to use, since they are appropriate for her height and strength ............ which she has never used.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Oh, and before I forget:
> 
> Selected wedding photos:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1vmydnfdygqxvzw/6xJKRikiun


Great pics ............. purple is your color. It looked like a very happy event. May you both be happy together. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's not much to shovel, though it seems we will have to clear the back laneway some if the snow is heavy--plows don't got that way. (I've never lived on a laneway, so this will take some getting used to.)
> 
> Our house currently looks like Boxlandia, but these were the photos from the real estate listing. It's a little bit dated....
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/956orlfbaavl53a/xJ0xLE7tWC
> (Our house is the red one.)


No, you won't need a snowblower, that is for sure. Liked picture #8. A classic shot. Who owns that SETI dish? The doxies will like that garden area ........... which you need to fill in with pea stone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As requested:


Very distinguished, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, that is intricate pen work on your hands Sonal. Who did that and how many hours did you sit to complete it?


I thought that they were very fine lace gloves and arm covers. Was I wrong?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 3C as we approach 4PM, so some hot tea might be in order. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Wow, that is intricate pen work on your hands Sonal. Who did that and how many hours did you sit to complete it?





Dr.G. said:


> I thought that they were very fine lace gloves and arm covers. Was I wrong?


Thank you both. Marc, no, that's henna. It's on my feet too--there a couple of photos of that.

Don, we hired in a henna artist... she's very fast, so both hands and feet took two hours in total, but then I had to wait for it to dry, and then give the colour time to set.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> No, you won't need a snowblower, that is for sure. Liked picture #8. A classic shot. Who owns that SETI dish? The doxies will like that garden area ........... which you need to fill in with pea stone.


The dish is ours... we will more than likely get it removed. Downtown Toronto has enough characters without adding aliens to the mix. 

We will have to fill the garden with tomato plants. This is little Italy. Our neighbours will evict us if we don't at least try to grow some tomatoes.


----------



## Sonal

And did someone mention tea? I'll get the kettle on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thank you both. Marc, no, that's henna. It's on my feet too--there a couple of photos of that.
> 
> Don, we hired in a henna artist... she's very fast, so both hands and feet took two hours in total, but then I had to wait for it to dry, and then give the colour time to set.


How do you remove it .............. or is it there for a period of time?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The dish is ours... we will more than likely get it removed. Downtown Toronto has enough characters without adding aliens to the mix.
> 
> We will have to fill the garden with tomato plants. This is little Italy. Our neighbours will evict us if we don't at least try to grow some tomatoes.


That looks like a great spot for tomato plants. It is tough to grow them here in St. John's, and I am looking forward to trying my luck in Lunenburg.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> How do you remove it .............. or is it there for a period of time?


It's stays on for about 2 weeks, depending on how much you use/wash your hands.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's stays on for about 2 weeks, depending on how much you use/wash your hands.


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> And did someone mention tea? I'll get the kettle on.


Yes, it is 401PM here in St.John's, so I am taking a break from grading for my first cup of Sonal Special. Care to join me in your namesake herbal tea?


----------



## johnp

Sonal .... thanks for sharing the pictures of your house and wedding - enjoyed being able to see them - and it looks like you two are off to a fine start!! Sending good thoughts and wishes your way!! 
p.s. hope you do good with the tomatoes - it's always nice to have happy neighbours, eh!!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Morning all. With the wind chill at -26°, what a day to have to go out on an errand. Brrrr. SAP is up with a video for you Marc as that looney gang at JFL pull a prank involving aliens, a horse rider comes to a sudden stop and how the world might end on December 21.


Don .... always really enjoy checking out the photos, and that one of the Norwegian Village blew me away this morning - what a setting!!


----------



## Sonal

Marc, would love a cup.



johnp said:


> Sonal .... thanks for sharing the pictures of your house and wedding - enjoyed being able to see them - and it looks like you two are off to a fine start!! Sending good thoughts and wishes your way!!
> p.s. hope you do good with the tomatoes - it's always nice to have happy neighbours, eh!!


Thanks John. It's been a while since I've gardened (living in the concrete jungle will do that) and never before tomatoes... still, when in Rome....


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Don .... always really enjoy checking out the photos, and that one of the Norwegian Village blew me away this morning - what a setting!!


John, my surveys show that the links to pictures feature is one of the most popular items on SAP. Now if only I could figure a way not to have to spend hours looking for the best ones.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> John, my surveys show that the links to pictures feature is one of the most popular items on SAP. Now if only I could figure a way not to have to spend hours looking for the best ones.


Yes ... finding all those good ones, as you do, really must be a chore. I can understand why this feature is so popular - appreciate your efforts in this!!


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, was surfin' for SAP stuff today and came across this little gem. Reminded me of Java Kim, how about you?


----------



## johnp

Yup... she's loves her coffee!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, was surfin' for SAP stuff today and came across this little gem. Reminded me of Java Kim, how about you?


All too true ............. Still, a good book in the morning helps as well .......... but I like coffee much more.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been outside shoveling two driveways ......... neither are my own. Two single mothers are home in bed, sick with the flu (neither got flu shots). So, I was out clearing away their driveways in a blinding snow squall. 0C with -11C windchill .............. which is brutal for us in Nov. Still, it is my Hanukkah mitzvah early.


----------



## Dr.G.

Grand Canyon 70 million years old, formed during era of dinosaurs, new study claims - The Washington Post

Don, a possible SAP webbit???


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Have to try and force the doxies outside in this blinding snow ............. and then dry them off. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I suppose Marc will be in soon. A sleepless night, so figured I may as well be working on SAP. Our video today features a young couple in a dance competition. The male is as smooth as buttered glass. Also bowling the hard way, fun with words and a surprising fact about the Mars rover.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I suppose Marc will be in soon. A sleepless night, so figured I may as well be working on SAP. Our video today features a young couple in a dance competition. The male is as smooth as buttered glass. Also bowling the hard way, fun with words and a surprising fact about the Mars rover.


Morning, Don. Was just making some coffee and waiting for the doxies to finish eating. How are you feeling this morning? Why sleepless?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A blustery morning here, so I shall have a hot TGIF Breakfast ready when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Fell asleep on the couch from 9:00 to 1:00 and woke up fully alert. Been up ever since working. Might as well be doing something constructive with the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

I see. So, no coughing fits to keep you up.


----------



## SINC

No, a minor lingering cough a couple of times a day, but that is it. And thankfully so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, a minor lingering cough a couple of times a day, but that is it. And thankfully so.


Good to hear. Seems like it is finally going ............... and hopefully, will not return. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, interesting piece about the bike skills park on SAP this morning. I would think that the insurance cost would be huge.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, people are really upset. They are building it for a club with 10 members and 100 likes on Facebook in two years. Just a total waste of $200K and an example of why our taxes are over the moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, people are really upset. They are building it for a club with 10 members and 100 likes on Facebook in two years. Just a total waste of $200K and an example of why our taxes are over the moon.


Looking at the pics, I can just imagine the injuries and law suits that will result from this sort of park, and the insurance costs that will be tagged to the taxpayers. There is a skateboard park just outside of St.John's and the local community is paying a fortune for the insurance.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: We'l I've started my Lit Review so will be away for a month or so; so I wanted to wish everyone well and have safe and happy holidays no matter which ones you celebrate.....see you in 2013..


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: We'l I've started my Lit Review so will be away for a month or so; so I wanted to wish everyone well and have safe and happy holidays no matter which ones you celebrate.....see you in 2013..


Afternoon, Rp. Same to you, Rp. Bonne chance, mon ami. Come back victorious. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Rp ... sending our good wishes, luck, and cheers as well!!

Afternoon/evening everyone. After a couple of breaks outside on the balcony (November 30 and 11C, no complaints, eh!!), we're tucked inside now, relaxing, and doing the dinner thing. For the latter, it's (a ham and veggie) soup from yesterday, 'rejuvenated' a little with a few more fresh additions. The tuna casserole of a few days ago "flopped", but yesterday's soup really turned that around, and with a few fresh additions, the leftovers should be as good, or better.  
Some older comedy tv-via-dvd viewing for after dinner -- 'All in the Family', 'Sanford and Son', and 'Night Court'.
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Rp ... sending our good wishes, luck, and cheers as well!!
> 
> Afternoon/evening everyone. After a couple of breaks outside on the balcony (November 30 and 11C, no complaints, eh!!), we're tucked inside now, relaxing, and doing the dinner thing. For the latter, it's (a ham and veggie) soup from yesterday, 'rejuvenated' a little with a few more fresh additions. The tuna casserole of a few days ago "flopped", but yesterday's soup really turned that around, and with a few fresh additions, the leftovers should be as good, or better.
> Some older comedy tv-via-dvd viewing for after dinner -- 'All in the Family', 'Sanford and Son', and 'Night Court'.
> Cheers!!


Evening, John. Love those old TV shows, especially A in the F. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The sun is about to come up, so it is time to rise and shine. A fine weekend breakfast shall await your arrival. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> It's not much to shovel, though it seems we will have to clear the back laneway some if the snow is heavy--plows don't got that way. (I've never lived on a laneway, so this will take some getting used to.)
> 
> Our house currently looks like Boxlandia, but these were the photos from the real estate listing. It's a little bit dated....
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/956orlfbaavl53a/xJ0xLE7tWC
> (Our house is the red one.)


Sonal you house looks amazing, we just got the keys to our new house........it is so exciting isn't it  



Sonal said:


> Oh, and before I forget:
> 
> Selected wedding photos:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1vmydnfdygqxvzw/6xJKRikiun


Love the Henna, you look beautiful.......congratulations

Is it a special design just for you on your wedding day?



Sonal said:


> Thank you both. Marc, no, that's henna. It's on my feet too--there a couple of photos of that.
> 
> Don, we hired in a henna artist... she's very fast, so both hands and feet took two hours in total, but then I had to wait for it to dry, and then give the colour time to set.


how long did it take to dry? That is something that I have always wanted to have done.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Finally got SAP up, but sorting out the Live Chat for Tweets was a real chore this morning. A great video on the NHL Charity today along with a funny yarn and some idea for Christmas giving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Have some fresh coffee just made ............. and it has your name on it. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once I get a cup of that freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife was looking at the weather forecast for today and into next week for Calgary and Edmonton. She said that it is typical for Calgary, but below average temps for Edmonton with more snow than usual ......... at least when she was growing up there. I can't see how your snow is going to melt before Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, my wife was looking at the weather forecast for today and into next week for Calgary and Edmonton. She said that it is typical for Calgary, but below average temps for Edmonton with more snow than usual ......... at least when she was growing up there. I can't see how your snow is going to melt before Christmas.


Marc, once we get snow in November it NEVER melts until spring. The pile beside our driveways are now five feet high and the worst is yet to come in the next three months. Took this a couple of minutes ago with the red line showing the tops of the piles compared to the garage eavestrough at 8 feet up:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear this. We are hoping ............ at least I am hoping for the rain which is forecast for next week to take away all of this snow. We have not gotten frigid temps which cause the snow to solidify until Spring, so we have a chance to be green once again by this time next week. 

EC said that you folks in the Edmonton area, and those in Regina, have gotten record amounts of snow in Nov.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some hot tea at 4PM. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some hot tea at 4PM. Anyone interested?


Sounds good Marc. And we picked up some 'Screech' when out this morning .. a shot in the tea will be great!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc. And we picked up some 'Screech' when out this morning .. a shot in the tea will be great!!


Well, you are welcome to all the Screech you can stomach ............ none for me, SVP. I have never gotten a liking for that drink. I dislike it more than Scotch. XX)

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, you are welcome to all the Screech you can stomach ............ none for me, SVP. I have never gotten a liking for that drink. I dislike it more than Scotch. XX)
> 
> So, how is Life treating you today?


Just fine Marc. A good Saturday morning shared with daughter -- dim sum, some food and liquor shopping, and lots of conversation.

Jean made a Christmas card for the Chinese restaurant 'gang'- we gave it to one of the servers, and she took it around and shared it with the others, including into the kicthen with the cooks (one of which is the owner). Lots of smiles and thanks received. The cook came out later, with his personal thanks, along with a plate of bbq pork!! An unexpected, and very nice gesture - and the pork was sure good, a nice dessert!!

I know Screech is not one of the finest rums, but like it once in a while, and it brings back fond memories of my NL days. We'll use it for 'seasonal' hot toddies and the like.

Hope all's well out your way!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Screech shall never be one of my favorite memories of NL, even after all these years. Other things yes ............. but NOT Screech.

All goes well here. Finished off my quote of case studies to read and grade, so now I am able to watch the Georgia-Alabama game guilt free. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!! 

Tony's Top Five: Before biggest Tide-Dawgs game of all, a look back at rivalry - NCAA Football - CBSSports.com News, Scores, Stats, Schedule and BCS Rankings


----------



## johnp

We just came in from a short balcony break. All was well until the wind decided to pick up and blow across our balcony!! Dislike wind, and that's at any temperature!! So we brought our wine inside. Hope to go out again once this wind/rain squall is over (should it get over?).


----------



## groovetube

evening everyone. About to enjoy a peppermint tea with my wife. I'm really really whacked out, between the nutty gym obsession, and averaging about 6-12 hours on a drum stool a day, tomorrow I have a noon to 4, and a 6 to 10 rehearsal. T minus 12 days to Europe!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> evening everyone. About to enjoy a peppermint tea with my wife. I'm really really whacked out, between the nutty gym obsession, and averaging about 6-12 hours on a drum stool a day, tomorrow I have a noon to 4, and a 6 to 10 rehearsal. T minus 12 days to Europe!


Chill out, Tim, and enjoy your last couple of weeks in Canada. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Univ. of Georgia lost to Alabama yesterday, so no victory Sunday Brunch for us on Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No victory Sunday Brunch today.  Still, there will be something nice for you when you rise to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Marc, I used the Bluenose pics on SAP this morning, thanks again for them. You will also find a picture that I am sure will be to your liking not far below your pics entitled, "When the desire to learn meets the love of teaching" as well as a young lad who jumps on ice in for a surprise and a yarn for all you romantics out there.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Chill out, Tim, and enjoy your last couple of weeks in Canada. Paix, mon ami.


It only gets progressively nuttier as it goes, that's why I'm been slowly working myself into as top a physical shape as possible. These sorts of things have always been great motivators.

Going to be having a warrior's breakfast this morning, a pretty long heavy day of playing today (love it), so anyone need one too? 

I have a nice freshly ground kicking horse fresh brew on, Kootenay crossing.

Sorry to hear your team didn't win G, but there's always next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Marc, I used the Bluenose pics on SAP this morning, thanks again for them. You will also find a picture that I am sure will be to your liking not far below your pics entitled, "When the desire to learn meets the love of teaching" as well as a young lad who jumps on ice in for a surprise and a yarn for all you romantics out there.


Morning, Don. The pics of the Bluenose looked great on SAP, especially since you included some of the info I sent you about these pics. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It only gets progressively nuttier as it goes, that's why I'm been slowly working myself into as top a physical shape as possible. These sorts of things have always been great motivators.
> 
> Going to be having a warrior's breakfast this morning, a pretty long heavy day of playing today (love it), so anyone need one too?
> 
> I have a nice freshly ground kicking horse fresh brew on, Kootenay crossing.
> 
> Sorry to hear your team didn't win G, but there's always next year.


Thanks, Tim. So close, yet so far. Five yards, Bama separate Georgia, Murray from a date with BCS title game - NCAA Football - CBSSports.com News, Scores, Stats, Schedule and BCS Rankings

Good luck with your workoiut and gig. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Tim. So close, yet so far. Five yards, Bama separate Georgia, Murray from a date with BCS title game - NCAA Football - CBSSports.com News, Scores, Stats, Schedule and BCS Rankings
> 
> Good luck with your workoiut and gig. Paix, mon ami.


well it's all in good fun. Just got back from the first play run, have an hour to shovel some food learn some tunes and go do the next at 6.

I'm lovin this.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well it's all in good fun. Just got back from the first play run, have an hour to shovel some food learn some tunes and go do the next at 6.
> 
> I'm lovin this.


Busy, busy, busy, Tim .................. Plays so great and goes to the gym.


----------



## groovetube

well I've recently seen some 60s+ so busy and active it put me and many I know to shame. There's a guy in his late 70s at the gym, while he doesn't quite hit it the way the younger guys do, but I thought if I could do that at that age, that'd be amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well I've recently seen some 60s+ so busy and active it put me and many I know to shame. There's a guy in his late 70s at the gym, while he doesn't quite hit it the way the younger guys do, but I thought if I could do that at that age, that'd be amazing.


Strive to be all that you can be, and that shall be fine, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A crystal clear night with -5C temps. Deborah used our BBQ to grill up some steaks for our supper tonight. Might be the last time we use the BBQ this season. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Deborah needs my help grooming the doxies. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast, but first. some hot coffee.


----------



## groovetube

ah hot coffee, the nectar of the gods. Well, I think I found my physical limit. I feel like I got run over this morning. So I've humbly cried uncle and moved my gym session today, I have a show tonight.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. We awoke to another 5 cm of snow overnight here. Slept late and it felt good. SAP is up with our regular funny bit about Sask., a little elephant gets booted by an adult and bread that lasts for 60 days. Gotta run, I'm behind . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ah hot coffee, the nectar of the gods. Well, I think I found my physical limit. I feel like I got run over this morning. So I've humbly cried uncle and moved my gym session today, I have a show tonight.


Morning, Tim. A wise decision. Hopefully, your uncle will be in the audience cheering you on. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. More snow and cold is not what you folks need right now. 10C with a bit of rain ................. in Lunenburg, NS. Here, it is sunny and 3C, so not a lot of our snow will be melting away.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you and Gordon today? How is the new home? How are the two doxies fitting in with all of you???


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A busy day of grading for me. Going to take a coffee break now, but I am still up for brewing some herbal tea for those who like a more civilized break at 4PM.


----------



## SINC

It's been a busy day for me today. Caught up on all my SAP work, then did all my backups and got done by 11:00. Then I made a batch of egg noodles, rolled them out and left them on a tea towel to partially dry.

Next it was off to the bank to do the deposits, nip into Safeway to pick up some lean ground chicken and over to the beer store to refill the fridge.

Back home, warmed up a quick lunch and then back at the noodles to roll them up and cut them into 1/8 inch strips and then in half so they were not so long. Tossed them back on the drying towel for another couple of hours.

Meanwhile I got out the crock pot and turned it on with a couple of cups of chicken stock in the bottom. Out came a frying pan and I opened the ground chicken and formed them into inch round chicken balls, a messy job for sure. Into the pan they went with a little salt and pepper, veggie oil and a teaspoon of butter. After they were nicely browned, into the slow cooker they went along with the drippings from the pan.

I cut up some celery, onion, carrot, turnips and potatoes and tossed them into the cooker, added a wee bit more water, spices and some chicken stock and turned them on high for two hours. They are now on low until supper time.

The egg noodles are drying nicely and about an hour from now, I will toss them into salted boiling water and cook them about seven minutes. I will then drain them and toss the whole works on top of the contents of the crock pot.

About two hours from now, I will toss together the makings for some home made biscuits and give them the oven treatment so all is ready at 5:30 when both Ann and Crystal show up for supper after each of them have been out since early morning. Comfort food at its best.

Damn, I think even I am going to enjoy this one! 

Did I mention I just opened a cold one to celebrate?


----------



## johnp

Sounds good Don ..... you've given me a little "get up & go" re: trying to do as well for our dinner today. It definitely does sound like good comfort food for your wintery weather. Enjoy!!!


----------



## johnp

We just came in from a half-hour "wine & relax" balcony break. It's 2:30am, 10C, but "feels" cooler with the humidity and wind. No rain yet, but looks to be on its way, and should be here soon. Recent forecast is saying there's a "wind warning" in effect.

Thanks to Don's post ... I now have some renewed spirit to get to my kitchen duties - I needed a bit of a push today, and thank Don for helping with that!!

Cheers all ...


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


groovetube said:


> ah hot coffee, the nectar of the gods. Well, I think I found my physical limit. I feel like I got run over this morning. So I've humbly cried uncle and moved my gym session today, I have a show tonight.


Ah, you're supposed to rest the day before you "complete" anyway, so perhaps if you rest the "day" the night will give you more to work with. Have a good show.


SINC said:


> It's been a busy day for me today. Caught up on all my SAP work, then did all my backups and got done by 11:00. Then I made a batch of egg noodles, rolled them out and left them on a tea towel to partially dry.
> 
> Next it was off to the bank to do the deposits, nip into Safeway to pick up some lean ground chicken and over to the beer store to refill the fridge.
> 
> Back home, warmed up a quick lunch and then back at the noodles to roll them up and cut them into 1/8 inch strips and then in half so they were not so long. Tossed them back on the drying towel for another couple of hours.
> 
> Meanwhile I got out the crock pot and turned it on with a couple of cups of chicken stock in the bottom. Out came a frying pan and I opened the ground chicken and formed them into inch round chicken balls, a messy job for sure. Into the pan they went with a little salt and pepper, veggie oil and a teaspoon of butter. After they were nicely browned, into the slow cooker they went along with the drippings from the pan.
> 
> I cut up some celery, onion, carrot, turnips and potatoes and tossed them into the cooker, added a wee bit more water, spices and some chicken stock and turned them on high for two hours. They are now on low until supper time.
> 
> The egg noodles are drying nicely and about an hour from now, I will toss them into salted boiling water and cook them about seven minutes. I will then drain them and toss the whole works on top of the contents of the crock pot.
> 
> About two hours from now, I will toss together the makings for some home made biscuits and give them the oven treatment so all is ready at 5:30 when both Ann and Crystal show up for supper after each of them have been out since early morning. Comfort food at its best.
> 
> Damn, I think even I am going to enjoy this one!
> 
> Did I mention I just opened a cold one to celebrate?


Oh wow, sounds so good. If I was still in Red Deer, I'd head North instead of South for dinner.


----------



## KC4

I'm guessing not many of you have had purple chicken and flowers soup. 

Me neither until I made some last night. The purple is from purple carrots (their original color, dontcha know) ...

Since the broth was turning purple, I decided to put flower shaped noodles and small broccoli "shrubs" in it. 

My eighty-one year old mother-in-law who never swears, had it for lunch today and told me it was "damn good." I aim to please, naturally. 

More is available upon request. I'm going to have to find more purple carrots now.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Don ..... you've given me a little "get up & go" re: trying to do as well for our dinner today. It definitely does sound like good comfort food for your wintery weather. Enjoy!!!


I agree, John. Let's go over to Don's house for supper ..................... bundle up. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm guessing not many of you have had purple chicken and flowers soup.
> 
> Me neither until I made some last night. The purple is from purple carrots (their original color, dontcha know) ...
> 
> Since the broth was turning purple, I decided to put flower shaped noodles and small broccoli "shrubs" in it.
> 
> My eighty-one year old mother-in-law who never swears, had it for lunch today and told me it was "damn good." I aim to please, naturally.
> 
> More is available upon request. I'm going to have to find more purple carrots now.


Evening, Kim .............. bonne chance on your search, mon ami.

I never saw a purple cow, 
And I never hope to see one.
But I can tell you anyhow,
I'd rather see than be one.
:lmao:


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> I'm guessing not many of you have had purple chicken and flowers soup.
> 
> Me neither until I made some last night. The purple is from purple carrots (their original color, dontcha know) ...
> 
> Since the broth was turning purple, I decided to put flower shaped noodles and small broccoli "shrubs" in it.
> 
> My eighty-one year old mother-in-law who never swears, had it for lunch today and told me it was "damn good." I aim to please, naturally.
> 
> More is available upon request. I'm going to have to find more purple carrots now.


Sounds good. Saw some purple carrots for the first time the other day .. may have to give them a try?
But if they still taste just like 'regular' carrots .. will likely leave them alone!!!  For carrots .. the big, jumbo ones are the only ones I've found with any flavour I can say I actually enjoy. I get those at the Chinese markets.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim .............. bonne chance on your search, mon ami.
> 
> I never saw a purple cow,
> And I never hope to see one.
> But I can tell you anyhow,
> I'd rather see than be one.
> :lmao:


But have you seen a purple chicken?
That would get the fearful stricken. 
Until they sampled some purple soup. 
Then they'd go seeking the purple coop. 



johnp said:


> Sounds good. Saw some purple carrots for the first time the other day .. may have to give them a try?
> But if they still taste just like 'regular' carrots .. will likely leave them alone!!!  For carrots .. the big, jumbo ones are the only ones I've found with any flavour I can say I actually enjoy. I get those at the Chinese markets.


I prefer those jumbo carrots to the regular orange ones found in common supermarkets. They seem to have more crispness and flavour to them. 

The purple ones are even more flavorful and a little on the sweet side, much like beets. Probably healthy for us too. But they do turn everything deep purple.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> ... I prefer those jumbo carrots to the regular orange ones found in common supermarkets. They seem to have more crispness and flavour to them.
> 
> The purple ones are even more flavorful and a little on the sweet side, much like beets. Probably healthy for us too. But they do turn everything deep purple.


... thanks for that - must give them a try!! And heh, purple's a nice and often overlooked colour when it comes to food, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> But have you seen a purple chicken?
> That would get the fearful stricken.
> Until they sampled some purple soup.
> Then they'd go seeking the purple coop.
> .


Have you ever seen a purple doxie?
That would make the faithful falter, 
Until they touched their soft flat ears 
And again believed in the here after.


----------



## SINC

Ya gotta love the colour purple
But nothing rhymes with it.
Which means that most dogs,
Even doxies don't give a sit


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ya gotta love the colour purple
> But nothing rhymes with it.
> Which means that most dogs,
> Even doxies don't give a sit


:lmao:

Doxies can't sit ......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I have to take my car in to have snow tires put on ............. just in case we do have a white Christmas. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Doxies can't sit ......................


Uh, yeah, that was my point.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, yeah, that was my point.


Yeah, right ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quick breakfast this morning. A long on-campus meeting awaits me. So, enjoy and see you all this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a -27° wind chill day in Alberta. Brrrr. Today on SAP, our ace photographer Al Popil shoots polar bears on the ice of Hudson Bay near Churchill with more coming tomorrow. A tale for all you grandfathers and your brain and Christmas music.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all from a -27° wind chill day in Alberta. Brrrr. Today on SAP, our ace photographer Al Popil shoots polar bears on the ice of Hudson Bay near Churchill with more coming tomorrow. A tale for all you grandfathers and your brain and Christmas music.


Don, if you keep getting those sorts of cold temps, polar bears will be roaming the streets of St.Albert.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again ................ finally. What a long meeting. Hated to spend the time indoors with a bit of sunshine and 8C temps outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great golf and magic clip on today's SAP.


----------



## groovetube

good day everyone. Rough one for me I've been whacked with a severe fever sinus/chest cold thing. Had to play a one hour set last night in a packed club pretty doped up on cold meds. Today is a slightly better day. Hope everyone else is feeling well today.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good day everyone. Rough one for me I've been whacked with a severe fever sinus/chest cold thing. Had to play a one hour set last night in a packed club pretty doped up on cold meds. Today is a slightly better day. Hope everyone else is feeling well today.


Hope you are feeling better, Tim. You are a trooper for performing last night. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

I didn't have a choice  But it was both painful, and my temp was above 100, so I had some confusion. They say, I was great, but perhaps they were being kind.

Lucky to have supportive players and friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I didn't have a choice  But it was both painful, and my temp was above 100, so I had some confusion. They say, I was great, but perhaps they were being kind.
> 
> Lucky to have supportive players and friends.


Well, you are a trooper and a credit to your profession. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. Just in from a break outside on the balcony. It's just after 2pm, the temperature has dropped to 10C, and the sky has really darkened .. looks like the rain and wind heading in, is on its way. It did the same yesterday - with heavy rain and strong winds overnight, but it had a very "southerly feel" to it, it was already 11C when I got up at 5am this morning!! Forecasts call for a 'cooling' by Friday. Heard the word 'flurries' ... time will tell.

A leftover type dinner today -- rice and pork tenderloin, with a few veggies -- and it'll be watermelon for dessert. The Chinese market in the Mall here was featuring 'mini-watermelon' as one of the specials today, at $1/ea I couldn't resist!! Our local Wal-Mart was selling the same melons for $3.97/ea.

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. I made supper tonight ............ a real Mexican feast. No real reason, just felt in the mood for something spicy.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. I made supper tonight ............ a real Mexican feast. No real reason, just felt in the mood for something spicy.


Way to go Marc .. sounds good, and when the spirit moves, it's time to go with it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Way to go Marc .. sounds good, and when the spirit moves, it's time to go with it!!


True .............. but Deborah brought home some white wine thinking I was going to do something with chicken.  Deborah might BBQ some chicken tomorrow evening since the temps will still be about 6C when she gets home. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> True .............. but Deborah brought home some white wine thinking I was going to do something with chicken.  Deborah might BBQ some chicken tomorrow evening since the temps will still be about 6C when she gets home. We shall see.


I prepared a veggie stock today (went through the freezer and cleaned it out of such stuff & such) ... made enough for at least a couple or more soups. Will see how I (and we) feel tomorrow, there may/could/might be some soup on-the-menu tomorrow? But if not, some good stock to be kept frozen for future soups and the like.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I prepared a veggie stock today (went through the freezer and cleaned it out of such stuff & such) ... made enough for at least a couple or more soups. Will see how I (and we) feel tomorrow, there may/could/might be some soup on-the-menu tomorrow? But if not, some good stock to be kept frozen for future soups and the like.


Deborah likes to make soup in Jan. and Feb., which are our coldest months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, fell asleep at 8:00 so up at 2:00 and getting lots of uninterrupted work done. Today on SAP, another JFL gang prank using a UFO for Marc, a kid who can drink beer like you won't believe and some technology to control your tablet with eye movement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check our SAP once I get the OtHD Breakfast going .................. but first, the coffee. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, good JFL gag. 

Here's a tidbit for you ..............

World's oldest person, 116, dies in Georgia - World - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Now how did I know you would like that second JFL UFO gag? I read that story this morning on CNN while looking for links. Not so sure I would want to live that long though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Now how did I know you would like that second JFL UFO gag? I read that story this morning on CNN while looking for links. Not so sure I would want to live that long though.


Don, I was a lover of Candid Camera way back when, so the JFL gags are usually something I quite enjoy.

No, I don't see myself living that long as well. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Wow, Candid Camera, I loved that show. Before we got TV back home on Christmas of 1957, they used to run the Candid Camera show as a prelude to the Saturday afternoon kids matinee at one of the local theatres. That was my first knowledge of the show and it was a huge hit with all the kids. 

BTW, we watched the test pattern of the Indian Chief's head dress in black and white for two weeks over that Christmas and New Year holiday as they tested the station before it went live. It only broadcast from noon to 11:30 pm daily and opened with Oh Canada and closed with God Save The Queen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, Candid Camera, I loved that show. Before we got TV back home on Christmas of 1957, they used to run the Candid Camera show as a prelude to the Saturday afternoon kids matinee at one of the local theatres. That was my first knowledge of the show and it was a huge hit with all the kids.
> 
> BTW, we watched the test pattern of the Indian Chief's head dress in black and white for two weeks over that Christmas and New Year holiday as they tested the station before it went live. It only broadcast from noon to 11:30 pm daily and opened with Oh Canada and closed with God Save The Queen.


My grandmother's nursery school was on CC once in the early days. Allan Funt came in and interviewed the kids there one morning. As Art Linkletter would later write, "Kids say the darndest things."


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a bit warm here for hot tea, with 8C temps, but some fog is rolling in to give it a touch of London. So, who is up for some High Tea?


----------



## Sonal

I'll take some tea to go with our flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'll take some tea to go with our flurries.


Flurries????? Have you moved from TO??????

Still, a freshly brewed cup of Sonal Special Herbal Tea coming right up.

How is new homeownership coming along for you and Gordon?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Sad news today, with the passing of Dave Brubeck. I have many fond memories of his music, and several cd's to continue my enjoyments of his many efforts to jazz.

A lovely bright and sunny early-morning here, but the afternoon is darkening up, just like the past few days, will likely see some rain (and wind) later, if not before.

Store-bought perogies on the menu for dinner today, along with some mild Italian sausage, and mashed butternut squash. Another one of those mini-watermelons to slice up for dessert!!

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Yep, Take five is one of my all time favs and just recently featured in a SAP video.

WE been snowed under here again today. Damn we've had so much snow it is incredible.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. Sad news today, with the passing of Dave Brubeck. I have many fond memories of his music, and several cd's to continue my enjoyments of his many efforts to jazz.
> 
> A lovely bright and sunny early-morning here, but the afternoon is darkening up, just like the past few days, will likely see some rain (and wind) later, if not before.
> 
> Store-bought perogies on the menu for dinner today, along with some mild Italian sausage, and mashed butternut squash. Another one of those mini-watermelons to slice up for dessert!!
> 
> Cheers!


Very sad new, John. He was one of the great ones.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, Take five is one of my all time favs and just recently featured in a SAP video.
> 
> WE been snowed under here again today. Damn we've had so much snow it is incredible.


Saw that video clip, Don. Looks like St.John's in early January.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. These early mornings grading are making me very tired as we approach 10PM each night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

well fever has broken. What hell. One week from tomorrow I'm on a plane to Italy. So hope this plague finishes by then!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, dropped in and got a good strong pot of coffee brewing for the early risers. SAP is up with an amazing slo mo video of Cheetahs running by National Geo. a kid with a unique way of getting down stairs and the handwriting debate. Is the pen dead?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well fever has broken. What hell. One week from tomorrow I'm on a plane to Italy. So hope this plague finishes by then!


Good to hear, Tim. Europe does not need a dose of another plague.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Busy grading for the past couple of hours. I need a break.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang.


groovetube said:


> well fever has broken. What hell. One week from tomorrow I'm on a plane to Italy. So hope this plague finishes by then!


Fluids, sleep, Cold FX, Vit C, no workouts, rinse, repeat. Get well soon Tim. 

Hope all the rest of the Shang Gang are well today. 

Off to another busy day for me....

Cheerio!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang.
> 
> Fluids, sleep, Cold FX, Vit C, no workouts, rinse, repeat. Get well soon Tim.
> 
> Hope all the rest of the Shang Gang are well today.
> 
> Off to another busy day for me....
> 
> Cheerio!


That is my formula for health when a cold is coming on, Kim. Works for me.

Busy here as well. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we have a London-like fog rolling in off of the Atlantic, so 4PM High Tea seems appropriate ................ except that it is also 9C. Oddly mild, but I guess we could have some hot tea and some ice tea as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy snow clogs roads, snarls traffic in Edmonton - The Weather Network

Don, luckily this snow looks fairly light, judging from the man with the red shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Heavy snow clogs roads, snarls traffic in Edmonton - The Weather Network
> 
> Don, luckily this snow looks fairly light, judging from the man with the red shovel.


Yes Marc, this snow was indeed light and our snow blower handled it very well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, awoke early and got right to work so SAP is up with a video from Britain's Got Talent with a unique act and a surprise ending, scaring the household kitty and check out MacDonald's new quarter pounders to see if they are for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, this snow was indeed light and our snow blower handled it very well.


 :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, awoke early and got right to work so SAP is up with a video from Britain's Got Talent with a unique act and a surprise ending, scaring the household kitty and check out MacDonald's new quarter pounders to see if they are for you.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP a bit later. First, comes the TGIF Breakfast, but for me, first comes coffee. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, read your story about the Air Miles/Blue Cross/Safeway situation. Interesting and a bit disturbing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I just cannot believe that a pharmacist's college would make an issue of something so trivial as Air Miles.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang.
> 
> Fluids, sleep, Cold FX, Vit C, no workouts, rinse, repeat. Get well soon Tim.
> 
> Hope all the rest of the Shang Gang are well today.
> 
> Off to another busy day for me....
> 
> Cheerio!


haven't taken coldFX, but have everything else.

I woke up with much less of a productive cough, so it appears I'm fighting this off well. Glad it happened well before my trip. But I'm seeing my doctor this morning anyway in case.

Definitely no workouts this week. WHich is too bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I just cannot believe that a pharmacist's college would make an issue of something so trivial as Air Miles.


Strange bedfellows, so to speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> haven't taken coldFX, but have everything else.
> 
> I woke up with much less of a productive cough, so it appears I'm fighting this off well. Glad it happened well before my trip. But I'm seeing my doctor this morning anyway in case.
> 
> Definitely no workouts this week. WHich is too bad.


Good luck getting better, Tim. ColdFX is mostly Ginseng, which I also believe in.


----------



## CubaMark

The bug has reached Mexico as well - my son has been bringing home all kinds of critters from daycare (sadly, not puppies or kittens, but germs and bacteria). His immune system is strengthening, but I fear he'll be the death of me... another round of antibiotics this week 

Marc - saw this in one of my news searches today. The feds are planning to fence of St. John's harbour? Say it ain't so!

*St. John's wants to build a permanent, locked fence on the harbour.*


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> The bug has reached Mexico as well - my son has been bringing home all kinds of critters from daycare (sadly, not puppies or kittens, but germs and bacteria). His immune system is strengthening, but I fear he'll be the death of me... another round of antibiotics this week
> 
> Marc - saw this in one of my news searches today. The feds are planning to fence of St. John's harbour? Say it ain't so!
> 
> *St. John's wants to build a permanent, locked fence on the harbour.*


Sorry to hear about your son's illness, Mark. Good luck.

Yes, sadly, this is the proposal. Many, including myself, are speaking out against it. I have a feeling that by the time it is fully in place, I shall be in Lunenburg, NS. Still, I am NOT in favor of this action. 

Any luck on the Canadian job front?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about your son's illness, Mark. Good luck.
> 
> Yes, sadly, this is the proposal. Many, including myself, are speaking out against it. I have a feeling that by the time it is fully in place, I shall be in Lunenburg, NS. Still, I am NOT in favor of this action.
> 
> Any luck on the Canadian job front?


Given the huge number of terrorist threats against the harbour (zero). It does seem like a very high price to pay for a project, whose main purpose seems to be to discourage tourists from visiting the harbour.

Tis a sad day when even Maritimers are expected to cower before the phantom specter of terrorism.

What did you Newfies do to deserve this?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Given the huge number of terrorist threats against the harbour (zero). It does seem like a very high price to pay for a project, whose main purpose seems to be to discourage tourists from visiting the harbour.
> 
> Tis a sad day when even Maritimers are expected to cower before the phantom specter of terrorism.
> 
> What did you Newfies do to deserve this?


Well, there was a submarine attack on the harbor and the port of St.John's ................... back in 1942.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 2C with a light snow falling, but not sticking to the ground, so nothing to shovel. Still, it is cold enough for some hot tea at 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

A cold but nice sunny afternoon here. May have to wear sunglasses with the glare off the snow when I head out to the Local.


----------



## Dr.G.

Walk carefully, mon ami, and dress warmly.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Just inside from a short "rum & relax" break on the balcony -- lovely sunny afternoon, but rather cool and stiff westerly breeze keeping the temperature supressed, and it's blowing across where we sit, so a short break (darn!!).

Just put Dave Brubeck's Christmas album in the cd the player. It's a very fine album -- Dave solo -- the music was recorded in 1996 (and released via Telarc jazz).

Cheers!!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Well, there was a submarine attack on the harbor and the port of St.John's ................... back in 1942.


Ahhh then it all makes perfect sense, though I am a bit hazy as to how the fence would prevent a repeat.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Ahhh then it all makes perfect sense, though I am a bit hazy as to how the fence would prevent a repeat.


True. One could still toss a bomb at a fishing boat docked at the harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, speaking of boats, take a look at the video today on SAP. A boat with a twist as well as a very lucky driver in our mini clip and how Richard became Dick is revealed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get another cup of coffee.


----------



## friend

Good evening Don, Marc et all. 

I apologize for my absence from this fine forum.
Have not read through any post from last, so I hope ye all are well.
Here the kids are getting to the end of their semester and for the 4 older
it is a bit tough and they are working hard at it. All in all, they and the younger 
are doing da proud. Still, us being bahái, good results will not get them a lot
of x-mas presents, since we don't celebrate it as the Christians do. 
Thus I can save me money. Moahahahaha. beejacon
Ah no, they will be compensated in other ways. 

Realationshipwise this fine year has given me the opportunity to crash and burn
the prospect of marriage twice and I am in pursuit of the next one as well. 
Not bad of an auld geezer eh?  
Early days yet, and this time I will try to go slow. 
I don't hold to much hope for the no-rush approach though. 
But it's better burn than to fade away. :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening Don, Marc et all.
> 
> I apologize for my absence from this fine forum.
> Have not read through any post from last, so I hope ye all are well.
> Here the kids are getting to the end of their semester and for the 4 older
> it is a bit tough and they are working hard at it. All in all, they and the younger
> are doing da proud. Still, us being bahái, good results will not get them a lot
> of x-mas presents, since we don't celebrate it as the Christians do.
> Thus I can save me money. Moahahahaha. beejacon
> Ah no, they will be compensated in other ways.
> 
> Realationshipwise this fine year has given me the opportunity to crash and burn
> the prospect of marriage twice and I am in pursuit of the next one as well.
> Not bad of an auld geezer eh?
> Early days yet, and this time I will try to go slow.
> I don't hold to much hope for the no-rush approach though.
> But it's better burn than to fade away. :lmao: :clap:


Afternoon, Caman. Glad you popped in to The Shang to keep us updated.

Are you still in the process of getting married, or did I misread your posting and it sounds as if this is going to "crash and burn"? I think that the "go slow" approach is the best move for you if there is a possible marriage on the horizon.

Good luck, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, talk about a "lucky guy"!!! I don't see how anyone could have gotten out of that crash without serious injuries. XX)

Blessing the horses?!? Good one ......... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Brought in some sheets off of the clothes line a little while ago. I figure that this will be the last time this year I shall be able to do this, since 4C and very sunny days are rare this time of year. We shall see.

Deborah is bemoaning the reality that we might have a green Christmas. I told her to call her brother in Edmonton to see how they are coping with all their snow and cold.


----------



## SINC

Marc, if Deborah has a need for a White Christmas, you can show her these I took this morning of our home front and back. With four more months of snow to come, we have no worries about not having a White Christmas here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the pics, Don. I shall show them to Deborah on Christmas eve if we don't have any snow. I like the first one the best. Don't they plow your streets?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea. It is still 3C here with no wind, and a nice setting sun is forming in the west, so I shall take my tea outside. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## SINC

Just got back from a trip to Sears where we picked out a new dishwasher this morning and ordered it in for pick up on the 21st of December. First question the sales guy asked me was, how many years did it last, 12, 14 or 16 years. 14 I replied. Ah, he said, it must have been a Kenmore. He was dead right. We settled on another Kenmore, regular $749 on sale this weekend for $499. Our son will pick it up and I will install it while he is taking the old one to the eco-centre. Just in time to do the Christmas dishes over the holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got back from a trip to Sears where we picked out a new dishwasher this morning and ordered it in for pick up on the 21st of December. First question the sales guy asked me was, how many years did it last, 12, 14 or 16 years. 14 I replied. Ah, he said, it must have been a Kenmore. He was dead right. We settled on another Kenmore, regular $749 on sale this weekend for $499. Our son will pick it up and I will install it while he is taking the old one to the eco-centre. Just in time to do the Christmas dishes over the holidays.


We have about every appliance here a Kenmore brand. They are not the fanciest with all the bells and whistles, but they are built to last.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the pics, Don. I shall show them to Deborah on Christmas eve if we don't have any snow. I like the first one the best. Don't they plow your streets?


Marc, the streets were ploughed after the big November snowfall, but that won't happen again until another big dump on top of the one we got this week. At best, only three times per year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, the streets were ploughed after the big November snowfall, but that won't happen again until another big dump on top of the one we got this week. At best, only three times per year.


Three times a year?!? There are times when we get plowed three times in a day, which is why I never do the end of the driveway until the plow has come down for a final swing. We live near a school, so our area needs to be cleared for the kids to walk to school. Still, I like the serene look of your street in those pics.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Caman. Glad you popped in to The Shang to keep us updated.
> 
> Are you still in the process of getting married, or did I misread your posting and it sounds as if this is going to "crash and burn"? I think that the "go slow" approach is the best move for you if there is a possible marriage on the horizon.
> 
> Good luck, my friend. Peace.


Hi Marc.

We have talked about it, but we are not yet in the proccess.
We know what we both would like to have from a marriage
and what it mean to us, and that is in sync. But no exact plans.
At the moment we are enjoying each other company online and 
I hope to visit her within the next 2 months.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> 
> We have talked about it, but we are not yet in the proccess.
> We know what we both would like to have from a marriage
> and what it mean to us, and that is in sync. But no exact plans.
> At the moment we are enjoying each other company online and
> I hope to visit her within the next 2 months.


This makes sense, Caman. No need to rush into anything as serious as a marriage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to a neighbor's house to have the first night of Hanukkah (a night early), complete with latkes and other traditional Jewish treats. I shall be the only Jewish person there, but that does not matter.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> This makes sense, Caman. No need to rush into anything as serious as a marriage.


No. 
We are online now. :love2:
But the internet keep cutting us off. 
I have a good line, she doesn't unfortunatelly.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> No.
> We are online now. :love2:
> But the internet keep cutting us off.
> I have a good line, she doesn't unfortunatelly.


Well, there is always email.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home from a fine Hanukkah meal. Great company. Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Well, there is always email.


Patience is a virtue.
Late at night it alway works better, so
in the end we got a couple of hours that
worked pretty fine. We sort of end our
Skype sessions by just looking at each 
other and keep smiling. That me friend
is a sign of mutual love, no words needed. :love2:
We are still going to take it slow, but boy does it feel good. :clap:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Back home from a fine Hanukkah meal. Great company. Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


Sounds nice.
I will also retire now.
Nite me friends.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Dr.G. said:


> My eyes are tired, so it is time for me to pull the plug. I shall pass off to those to the west of me .......
> 
> NO!!..Dr. G DON"T DO IT!! If you're felling desperate, get help...DON"T pull the plug!..DON'T pass on,...not yet! Don't go!!
> 
> Oh, wait,...that was "pass off", not "pass on", and only your "eyes are tired", so maybe you were just going to bed. Ah, jeees, now I'm a bit embarrassed, but at least hopeful you'll be around in the morning to cheer up this bunch of old and new friends who surely count on you for wisdom and cheerful banter.
> 
> So, wassup B? It's been a long time since I was last here, but was in the ehMac site and knew I had to drop in and say hello. I trust everything is well with everyone here, as it is with me here. Perhaps one day I'll take time to drop in during waking hours and have a short chat. I know there's always coffee and fresh baking waiting at the clubhouse, served by smiling doxies. (they look funny when they smile).


----------



## SINC

Hey Peter! Now there is a blast from the past, glad to hear you are doing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Patience is a virtue.
> Late at night it alway works better, so
> in the end we got a couple of hours that
> worked pretty fine. We sort of end our
> Skype sessions by just looking at each
> other and keep smiling. That me friend
> is a sign of mutual love, no words needed. :love2:
> We are still going to take it slow, but boy does it feel good. :clap:


Very good to hear, Caman. She sounds like a keeper. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter Scharman said:


> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes are tired, so it is time for me to pull the plug. I shall pass off to those to the west of me .......
> 
> NO!!..Dr. G DON"T DO IT!! If you're felling desperate, get help...DON"T pull the plug!..DON'T pass on,...not yet! Don't go!!
> 
> Oh, wait,...that was "pass off", not "pass on", and only your "eyes are tired", so maybe you were just going to bed. Ah, jeees, now I'm a bit embarrassed, but at least hopeful you'll be around in the morning to cheer up this bunch of old and new friends who surely count on you for wisdom and cheerful banter.
> 
> So, wassup B? It's been a long time since I was last here, but was in the ehMac site and knew I had to drop in and say hello. I trust everything is well with everyone here, as it is with me here. Perhaps one day I'll take time to drop in during waking hours and have a short chat. I know there's always coffee and fresh baking waiting at the clubhouse, served by smiling doxies. (they look funny when they smile).
> 
> 
> 
> Peter, so good to see you here in The Shang. Yes, we still have doxies here, with a few new faces since you were last a part of our extended family.
> 
> So, how has Life been treating you???
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start Sunday Brunch now, with a bit of this and that .................... and lots of coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Morning Don, Marc and all. 

Hi Peter. Don't know if we have met before. I'm Camán.

Yes Marc, I do believe she is a keeper. :love2:
And so does she about me.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Don, Marc and all.
> 
> Hi Peter. Don't know if we have met before. I'm Camán.
> 
> Yes Marc, I do believe she is a keeper. :love2:
> And so does she about me.


Double keepers ............... that is the best sort of relationship, Caman.


----------



## JCCanuck

Hey Marc and all! Just crunching on some cereal while celebrating my daughter's 16th  birthday. Man, time just flies.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all! I haven't been here for awhile, just thought I'd drop in for coffee and a bit of catching up.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Hey Marc and all! Just crunching on some cereal while celebrating my daughter's 16th  birthday. Man, time just flies.


Morning, Todd. Sweet 16 .................. Bonne chance, mon ami. Yes, tempus fugit.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning all! I haven't been here for awhile, just thought I'd drop in for coffee and a bit of catching up.
> 
> Margaret


Morning, Margaret. So good to see you back here in The Shang once again. How is Life treating you these days?

Coffee coming right up.


----------



## friend

JCCanuck said:


> Hey Marc and all! Just crunching on some cereal while celebrating my daughter's 16th  birthday. Man, time just flies.


Hi Todd.
Congrats to both your daughter and you.
My 2 olderst just turned 18, and I was thinking the same.
What happend. I was just that age yesterday. :lmao:
Well, that's how it goes I presume.
Now, where did I put that walker?


----------



## friend

Hi Margareth,
Que pasa?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Margaret. So good to see you back here in The Shang once again. How is Life treating you these days?
> 
> Coffee coming right up.


I'm well. I keep busy learning. Over the past couple of years I've done a lot of drawing, first with pen and pencil, but now I'm drawing exclusively on my iPad. I've been drawing black and white and my goal for this year is colour. I'm excited.

And you? I noticed that you were making plans for retirement in Nova Scotia? Will you retirement include a trip back to Saskatchewan? 

Margaret


----------



## friend

winwintoo said:


> I'm well. I keep busy learning. Over the past couple of years I've done a lot of drawing, first with pen and pencil, but now I'm drawing exclusively on my iPad. I've been drawing black and white and my goal for this year is colour. I'm excited.
> 
> And you? I noticed that you were making plans for retirement in Nova Scotia? Will you retirement include a trip back to Saskatchewan?
> 
> Margaret


That's nice.
Did you see this brush for the iPad?
I'm going to get it, looks really good.

Sensu brush


----------



## winwintoo

friend said:


> That's nice.
> Did you see this brush for the iPad?
> I'm going to get it, looks really good.
> 
> Sensu brush


Thanks for the link, there are some good tutorials there.

As for the brush, I bought a brush type stylus, but it didn't fit the way I like to draw so I returned it. It was a different brand (don't remember which one) and it didn't seem to work as well as this Sensu one.

For most of my work, I developed my own stylus and I like it. I'm actually looking for someone who knows how to get things manufactured to take my idea to the next level. I think it has great potential in the right hands.

If you look at those tutorials, he uses the app Procreate in some of them. It's the app I use all the time. I love it and can't wait till the next version is out in the next week or so.

Sorry if I sound like a commercial 

Margaret


----------



## friend

winwintoo said:


> Thanks for the link, there are some good tutorials there.
> 
> As for the brush, I bought a brush type stylus, but it didn't fit the way I like to draw so I returned it. It was a different brand (don't remember which one) and it didn't seem to work as well as this Sensu one.
> 
> For most of my work, I developed my own stylus and I like it. I'm actually looking for someone who knows how to get things manufactured to take my idea to the next level. I think it has great potential in the right hands.
> 
> If you look at those tutorials, he uses the app Procreate in some of them. It's the app I use all the time. I love it and can't wait till the next version is out in the next week or so.
> 
> Sorry if I sound like a commercial
> 
> Margaret


No worries.
As an artist myself I know the importance to sellecting and knowing your tool.
Do you have a link to your artwork?
I might know someone that could help out, someone trustworthy.


----------



## winwintoo

friend said:


> No worries.
> As an artist myself I know the importance to sellecting and knowing your tool.
> Do you have a link to your artwork?
> I might know someone that could help out, someone trustworthy.


You can see some of my artwork on Facebook here (I didn't say I was a good artist ). The art on Facebook is all done using various physical media. I haven't posted much of my digital work yet.

I'm interested in talking to anyone that is interested in what I have to offer. Thanks.

Where can I see some of your work?

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I'm well. I keep busy learning. Over the past couple of years I've done a lot of drawing, first with pen and pencil, but now I'm drawing exclusively on my iPad. I've been drawing black and white and my goal for this year is colour. I'm excited.
> 
> And you? I noticed that you were making plans for retirement in Nova Scotia? Will you retirement include a trip back to Saskatchewan?
> 
> Margaret


Good to hear, Margaret. I find that the iPad2 is an amazing device.

Yes, we hope to all be in Lunenburg, NS by the Summer of 2014. Not sure about coming to SK, but we shall see.


----------



## friend

winwintoo said:


> You can see some of my artwork on Facebook here (I didn't say I was a good artist ). The art on Facebook is all done using various physical media. I haven't posted much of my digital work yet.
> 
> I'm interested in talking to anyone that is interested in what I have to offer. Thanks.
> 
> Where can I see some of your work?
> 
> Margaret


Oh, I used to have an art gallery, but I'm a writer, singer-sonrgwriter and actor.
I paint, but not on a professionally level.
You can listen to some of my music on iTunes,
Camán, Smiling Politely.


----------



## johnp

winwintoo said:


> You can see some of my artwork on Facebook here (I didn't say I was a good artist ). The art on Facebook is all done using various physical media. I haven't posted much of my digital work yet.
> 
> I'm interested in talking to anyone that is interested in what I have to offer. Thanks.
> 
> Where can I see some of your work?
> 
> Margaret


Margaret ... just went to the Facebook link, showed and put my Jean on to your work .. we're not Facebook users, or would have strongly-pushed the 'like' button!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all ............. well, not quite evening here, but it is dark outside. 5C temps, however, so it is a nice evening-to-be.


----------



## Dr.G.

I forgot to wish one and all a Happy Hanukkah. Tonight was the real first night. Lit our one candle about a half hour ago, but won't have any latkes just yet.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I forgot to wish one and all a Happy Hanukkah. Tonight was the real first night. Lit our one candle about a half hour ago, but won't have any latkes just yet.


Sounds good Marc .... our good wishes to you for a Happy Hanukkah. 
I read your post to Jean, now she wants me to make latkes!  She told me that she used to make them -- I suspect hers were Ukrainian-style, with a little more onion than I might care to have in them. But we'll plan to give it a go soon - from what I seen/read they do look/sound good!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc .... our good wishes to you for a Happy Hanukkah.
> I read your post to Jean, now she wants me to make latkes!  She told me that she used to make them -- I suspect hers were Ukrainian-style, with a little more onion than I might care to have in them. But we'll plan to give it a go soon - from what I seen/read they do look/sound good!!


Sounds good, John. My grandparents on my father's side were both from the shtetls on either side of Kiev in Ukraine. When the Czar forced all Jews out of the Pale of Settlement in Imperialist Russia, they both came to New York City. So, her latkes were full of onions, while my mother's grandmother, who came from southern Germany taught my grandmother a different way of making these fine Hanukkah treats.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone. Happy Hanukkah Marc! Margaret, I like your artwork very much.

This morning we can contractors in to see what we can do about lowering the basement and underpinning the foundations of the house.... and this afternoon I'm at the office catching up on things. Not my idea of a fun Sunday.


----------



## friend

Hi John an Sonal.
Hope ye are well. 

Skyping with my lovely Fatima.
The internet is asking to be spanked. tptptptp
It keeps cutting us off. I'm going to smack its optical cable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone. Happy Hanukkah Marc! Margaret, I like your artwork very much.
> 
> This morning we can contractors in to see what we can do about lowering the basement and underpinning the foundations of the house.... and this afternoon I'm at the office catching up on things. Not my idea of a fun Sunday.


Evening, Sonal. Good luck with the contractors. Not an easy undertaking in the best of circumstances.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi John an Sonal.
> Hope ye are well.
> 
> Skyping with my lovely Fatima.
> The internet is asking to be spanked. tptptptp
> It keeps cutting us off. I'm going to smack its optical cable.


Evening, Caman. Nothing was received at my MUN email address.


----------



## Dr.G.

I never saw a purple hand grenade
And I never hope to see one.
But I shall tell you any how
That I would rather see one .....................

Than be around when it explodes and spreads doxies all over the place.


----------



## johnp

friend said:


> Hi John an Sonal.
> Hope ye are well.


Caman .... thanks. I've been following and enjoying all your words .. and wishing you and yours well!! All the best man!!


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. Nothing was received at my MUN email address.


Did you get anything yet?
I also tried to send it via Skype.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Happy Hanukkah Marc

Be careful with the latkes, I'v heard they can be habit-forming

Haven't had any since I moved up from TO. Used to be a old shop in Kensington Market which sold great latkes - a small box for $3.00 MMMM!


----------



## friend

johnp said:


> Caman .... thanks. I've been following and enjoying all your words .. and wishing you and yours well!! All the best man!!


Thank you John.
I think my days of sorrow might be over now.
Fatima is amazing, loves children and have such a kind heart.
That she is beautiful is a lovely bonus, but not what is important.


----------



## friend

Nite me friends.
Time to retire.
Must go and dream about my one true love. :love2:


----------



## groovetube

evening. Getting over (hopefully) this blah cold thing whatever it is. 4 more sleeps to Europe. Should be an interesting adventure.

Sonal, that sounds like quite an undertaking. Expensive one at that.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Did you get anything yet?
> I also tried to send it via Skype.


Still nothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Happy Hanukkah Marc
> 
> Be careful with the latkes, I'v heard they can be habit-forming
> 
> Haven't had any since I moved up from TO. Used to be a old shop in Kensington Market which sold great latkes - a small box for $3.00 MMMM!


All too true, Bill. I have gained a few pounds this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you John.
> I think my days of sorrow might be over now.
> Fatima is amazing, loves children and have such a kind heart.
> That she is beautiful is a lovely bonus, but not what is important.


A updated picture might be helpful here ................ of her as well as you ........ the happy couple. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> evening. Getting over (hopefully) this blah cold thing whatever it is. 4 more sleeps to Europe. Should be an interesting adventure.
> 
> Sonal, that sounds like quite an undertaking. Expensive one at that.


Evening, Tim. You sound like a child awaiting Christmas. Still, bon voyage and have a great tour.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Tim. You sound like a child awaiting Christmas. Still, bon voyage and have a great tour.


kinda yes, like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> kinda yes, like that.


Bonne chance, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall start the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to see the waning moon, Venus and Saturn in the clear morning sky. A nice sight to behold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, -8C with the windchill in Edmonton .............. -10C with the windchill in St.John's. An "OMG" should be in order right now.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry to hear you are getting some of the cold weather we have had for months now. It is snowing again today, record amounts to date.

Today on SAP, a Canadian food chain has invented the best new food for 2012, a kitty who loves his teddy bear, a video on building hot rods and 'the church fart'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sorry to hear you are getting some of the cold weather we have had for months now. It is snowing again today, record amounts to date.
> 
> Today on SAP, a Canadian food chain has invented the best new food for 2012, a kitty who loves his teddy bear, a video on building hot rods and 'the church fart'.


Well, no snow overnight, and tomorrow should be warm, but then we go into the deep freeze. XX)

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention that the lead on SAP today is courtesy of Camán with a story about his children's school, teachers and their iPad program.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, no snow overnight, and tomorrow should be warm, but then we go into the deep freeze. XX)
> 
> St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


-6° is the 'deep freeze'? That's golfing weather here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -6° is the 'deep freeze'? That's golfing weather here.


Well, it there is wind, we could get as low as -13C with the windchill. XX)

Sunny and 2C right now, so we have a bit of a break.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sorry to hear you are getting some of the cold weather we have had for months now. It is snowing again today, record amounts to date.
> 
> Today on SAP, a Canadian food chain has invented the best new food for 2012, a kitty who loves his teddy bear, a video on building hot rods and 'the church fart'.


That was a really unique idea re the iPads. 

"After Nearly 60 Years, Bazooka Gum Is Killing Its Iconic Comic Strip" :-(


----------



## Rps

Morning all, just dropped in to say hi. Hope all is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, just dropped in to say hi. Hope all is well.


Afternoon, Rp. How is Life treating you these days? How is your thesis progressing?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, just got the last of my books in: Mayo's Gramsci, Freire and Adult Education. Now down to the nitty-gritty. Have been looking for an opening segment to lead in my work, so I thought I would string the recent media on Egypt, with Syria, Ontario's and the U.S. election with Michigan's proposition. the gist of the intro is talking about democracy, but in each instance it has a different "meaning" if that is the word, and how the populace embraces the concept. This leads to a discuss on ESL and democracy in Canada..... with such a varied palette of the term in the world, and even our own understanding of the term, is there room within adult education ESL classes for discourse on the subject and what would it look like if engaged.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, just got the last of my books in: Mayo's Gramsci, Freire and Adult Education. Now down to the nitty-gritty. Have been looking for an opening segment to lead in my work, so I thought I would string the recent media on Egypt, with Syria, Ontario's and the U.S. election with Michigan's proposition. the gist of the intro is talking about democracy, but in each instance it has a different "meaning" if that is the word, and how the populace embraces the concept. This leads to a discuss on ESL and democracy in Canada..... with such a varied palette of the term in the world, and even our own understanding of the term, is there room within adult education ESL classes for discourse on the subject and what would it look like if engaged.


You might have to shift your focus from ESL to SLL (second language learners), many of whom chose English. I have started to use the term "Alternate Language Learners), learners who attempt to master an alternative language to better able deal with the society they are in at the time. So, if I am going to teach at McGill, French is my alternative language to English.


----------



## Rps

Marc, that is an interesting point, thanks for the clarity, you are right it is a change of focus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, that is an interesting point, thanks for the clarity, you are right it is a change of focus.


Well, that is what I first thought when I saw your posting.


----------



## SINC

Just finished all the prep work for a pork and veggie stir fry for tonight when my gals get home. Veggies are soaking in ice water in the fridge and the cooked pork is sliced up in shoestring style. Toss on a pot of long grain white rice and away we go, done in minutes. Yummers!


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. It's been a day to do a mess of odds & ends, a sort of "catch up" day ... lots of little things, nothing amounting too much, but regardless, taking considerable time and effort to do!! 
It's been an overcast, and damp-cool and mostly 'drizzly' day here, but it didn't keep us from taking our usual out-on-the-balcony afternoon break .. and when out this time we enjoyed our first eggnog ... the latter was store-bought dairy stuff, but it was 'spiced' well with rum, and quite tasty!! 
Ham, with baked sweet potato, yam, and apples, on the menu for dinner today.
Cheers!!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Just finished all the prep work for a pork and veggie stir fry for tonight when my gals get home. Veggies are soaking in ice water in the fridge and the cooked pork is sliced up in shoestring style. Toss on a pot of long grain white rice and away we go, done in minutes. Yummers!


Yum, sounds good Don ... enjoy!! 
You've reminded me that our wok has not had any action in some time, and that must change!! We really-enjoy stir fry meals, with rice, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished all the prep work for a pork and veggie stir fry for tonight when my gals get home. Veggies are soaking in ice water in the fridge and the cooked pork is sliced up in shoestring style. Toss on a pot of long grain white rice and away we go, done in minutes. Yummers!


Sounds great, Don. No latkes???


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone. It's been a day to do a mess of odds & ends, a sort of "catch up" day ... lots of little things, nothing amounting too much, but regardless, taking considerable time and effort to do!!
> It's been an overcast, and damp-cool and mostly 'drizzly' day here, but it didn't keep us from taking our usual out-on-the-balcony afternoon break .. and when out this time we enjoyed our first eggnog ... the latter was store-bought dairy stuff, but it was 'spiced' well with rum, and quite tasty!!
> Ham, with baked sweet potato, yam, and apples, on the menu for dinner today.
> Cheers!!


Also sounds good, John. No latkes???


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP fodder ???

Incredible Plane Landing Time Lapse on MSN Video

Awesome RV Boat Hybrid on MSN Video


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP fodder ???
> 
> Incredible Plane Landing Time Lapse on MSN Video
> 
> Awesome RV Boat Hybrid on MSN Video


Thanks Marc, I shall see if I can dig up the plane video that is embeddable.

As for that boat hybrid, I ran that very video just two days ago:

December 8, 2012 | St. Albert's Place On The Web


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I shall see if I can dig up the plane video that is embeddable.
> 
> As for that boat hybrid, I ran that very video just two days ago:
> 
> December 8, 2012 | St. Albert's Place On The Web


Opps, must have missed that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I shall see if I can dig up the plane video that is embeddable.
> 
> As for that boat hybrid, I ran that very video just two days ago:
> 
> December 8, 2012 | St. Albert's Place On The Web


Geminids meteor shower expected this week | Edmonton | News | Edmonton Sun

This should make up for my miscue.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Geminids meteor shower expected this week | Edmonton | News | Edmonton Sun
> 
> This should make up for my miscue.


Actually, I used that one yesterday. See the links right under Camán's story yesterday. 

December 10, 2012 | St. Albert's Place On The Web


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, had a great sleep last and and will help Ann pick up a Christmas present for our daughter-in-law this morning. A busy SAP today with an interesting overview of or city's financial picture with a download of charts that defy logic. Also a tow truck driver has issues in our video, a man who chews the tops off beer cans and how to use up those heels in your liquor cabinet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, had a great sleep last and and will help Ann pick up a Christmas present for our daughter-in-law this morning. A busy SAP today with an interesting overview of or city's financial picture with a download of charts that defy logic. Also a tow truck driver has issues in our video, a man who chews the tops off beer cans and how to use up those heels in your liquor cabinet.


Was just reading that financial article in SAP, Don. Interesting, our city council and mayor passed higher property assessments on our homes (mine jumped 26%) but lowered the mil rate by 24%, so my property tax increase was 2%, less than inflation here in St.John's. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"The hardest thing to understand in the world is income tax" - Albert Einstein


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Sunny and 4 here today. Will be heading to Toronto Friday for a weekend jaunt. Might hit the Bills game if I'm there, haven't slept in a while so the game should help. Marc we just got our assessment this week, it went up which we challenged as we haven't done anything to the house as yet and the market here has been level for a year or so. The more I see municipal tax the more I like the poll tax approach....everyone pays the same..... of course I'm a flat taxer anyway ..... Is there much of a difference between your Nfld and NS homes..... I have two homes in Windsor and get hit the same on both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Sunny and 4 here today. Will be heading to Toronto Friday for a weekend jaunt. Might hit the Bills game if I'm there, haven't slept in a while so the game should help. Marc we just got our assessment this week, it went up which we challenged as we haven't done anything to the house as yet and the market here has been level for a year or so. The more I see municipal tax the more I like the poll tax approach....everyone pays the same..... of course I'm a flat taxer anyway ..... Is there much of a difference between your Nfld and NS homes..... I have two homes in Windsor and get hit the same on both.


Cheer for the Bills, Rp, at least for me.

Yes, the home in Lunenburg is valued lower than the home here, but the mil rate is higher because they are heavily into recycling, which costs a great deal.

Pouring rain right now and 12C. At least there is no snow to shovel.


----------



## Rps

Is 12c high for this time of year for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Is 12c high for this time of year for you?


No, 14.4C was the high, set back in 1957 ........... but we are at 15.2C right now, so we broke the record. All the snow is now gone. I am waiting for flowers to again start to bloom.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Be very careful Marc...

Mother Nature might just be toying with you, 
Once you get to liking the fine weather 
- she'll whip away and give you freezing rain!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Be very careful Marc...
> 
> Mother Nature might just be toying with you,
> Once you get to liking the fine weather
> - she'll whip away and give you freezing rain!


Very true. Just look at our forecast for the rest of the week.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Perhaps later, thanks, but it is still 45 minutes until opening time at The Local.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Perhaps later, thanks, but it is still 45 minutes until opening time at The Local.


Your Local serves tea????? One would think that something stronger would be in order on a cold day.


----------



## dona83

Good afternoon everyone! I'm just enjoying my lunch, I will stay for tea.

Dr.G., this one's for you, Mazda's latest social ad campaign. https://www.facebook.com/mazdathreat The character is Wolfgang Kluge, he is a German in Canada although I can't tell if it's for work or pleasure. He's somehow intrigued by Mazda's Skyactiv technology although he is convinced that the technology was developed in Germany. How this may slightly interest you is that he has a dachshund named Karl.


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> Good afternoon everyone! I'm just enjoying my lunch, I will stay for tea.
> 
> Dr.G., this one's for you, Mazda's latest social ad campaign. https://www.facebook.com/mazdathreat The character is Wolfgang Kluge, he is a German in Canada although I can't tell if it's for work or pleasure. He's somehow intrigued by Mazda's Skyactiv technology although he is convinced that the technology was developed in Germany. How this may slightly interest you is that he has a dachshund named Karl.


Good one. We just got a new doxie from your your area of BC. He is already a Canadian CKC Champion, and not yet a year old.

So, how is life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Gus went hunting with a neighbor today and bagged his first caribou. He even got to keep part of the horn. Guess who is now jealous???


----------



## dona83

I'm doing well thanks, how about yourself? Those are handsome fellas. What's the new doxie's name?


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> I'm doing well thanks, how about yourself? Those are handsome fellas. What's the new doxie's name?


Rudy, the reddish/tan doxie, is from Burnaby, BC. He has never seen snow, but seemed to like the snow we got last week, which is now gone. He does not seem to mind the rain/drizzle/fog. 

Gus, the one that is what is called wild boar, is from Delaware in the US. He too has not seen any snow and seems to like it a bit.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Rudy, the reddish/tan doxie, is from Burnaby, BC. He has never seen snow, but seemed to like the snow we got last week, which is now gone. He does not seem to mind the rain/drizzle/fog. ....


Rudy sounds like the kids out here in Burnaby ... they have to deal with all the rain and drizzle, but get excited with a snowfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Rudy sounds like the kids out here in Burnaby ... they have to deal with all the rain and drizzle, but get excited with a snowfall.


Interesting. :lmao:


----------



## dona83

Lol. Burnaby kids, and adults for that matter, also have to deal with an egotistical mayor. I'm glad Rudy's able to leave that behind, unless St. John's has an egotistical mayor as well. 

Gus is on guard.


----------



## johnp

Happy afternoon/evening everyone. Just came inside from a nice hour-long break out on our balcony .. 8C out there, and with no wind, it was actually quite pleasant ... and the rum-spiked eggnog enjoyed while there helped!! 
It's into the kitchen for me now, to 'prep' the dinne-du-jour .... a beef stew, with rice, and some fruit on-the-side.
Hope the day's been treating everyone well.


----------



## johnp

Marc ... had a "doxie moment" when I saw these salt & pepper shakers at a store in the local Mall this moirning.


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> Lol. Burnaby kids, and adults for that matter, also have to deal with an egotistical mayor. I'm glad Rudy's able to leave that behind, unless St. John's has an egotistical mayor as well.
> 
> Gus is on guard.


Well, he was born and raised in Burnaby, but spent much of his youth on the show circuit in Western Canada.

As for Gus, he is not much of a guard dog. Too laid back.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Happy afternoon/evening everyone. Just came inside from a nice hour-long break out on our balcony .. 8C out there, and with no wind, it was actually quite pleasant ... and the rum-spiked eggnog enjoyed while there helped!!
> It's into the kitchen for me now, to 'prep' the dinne-du-jour .... a beef stew, with rice, and some fruit on-the-side.
> Hope the day's been treating everyone well.


Sounds good, John. 8C here as well at just past 9PM. We just finished yet another Hanukkah meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... had a "doxie moment" when I saw these salt & pepper shakers at a store in the local Mall this moirning.


Cute. That is a red doxie on the left and a black and tan doxie on the right.


----------



## Dr.G.

St.John's ............... the city of lights ............. and doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Was sitting out back watching the sunrise as the doxies raced about the backyard. A chilly 1C, but hot coffee helped. Time to start on our OtHD Breakfast. Any special requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

I want to wish Tim an "arrivederci Roma" prior to his departure. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. It's one cold son-of-a-gun here this morning, snowing again, (or is that still?) at -17° on my deck with a wind chill of -16° and temps falling to -22 by afternoon and colder tonight. I'm tired of winter and it isn't even winter yet. If you can stand to watch grandma cross the street, our mini clip today is a hoot.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. It's one cold son-of-a-gun here this morning, snowing again, (or is that still?) at -17° on my deck with a wind chill of -16° and temps falling to -22 by afternoon and colder tonight. I'm tired of winter and it isn't even winter yet. If you can stand to watch grandma cross the street, our mini clip today is a hoot.


Morning, Don. Very sunny and 2C here this morning.

That was a unique clip of the grandma crossing the street, and I liked the biker story. 

Great "Beautiful Moments" clip. :clap:


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

Great video of Grandma crossing the street Don, any idea as to where this took place?

She starts off walking on the road, against a red light, then goes kitty-corner across the flow!

I wonder who deserves the credit here? Grandma for dodging cars, or drivers for dodging Grandma?

I don't think she would do so well in Toronto.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Eeek!

It's snowing!!!

Massive big flakes of the white stuff are falling all over the place!

I was resigned to another dull/gray day when suddenly we have a white-out.
We are not supposed to have this here!

Damn Conservatives have screwed up the weather!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Eeek!
> 
> It's snowing!!!
> 
> Massive big flakes of the white stuff are falling all over the place!
> 
> I was resigned to another dull/gray day when suddenly we have a white-out.
> We are not supposed to have this here!
> 
> Damn Conservatives have screwed up the weather!


Bill, keep it on that part of eastern Canada, SVP. Merci, mon ami.

Sunny and 3C here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

We might be getting some of Don and Bill's snow this weekend.  We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

A short documentary well worth twelve minutes of your time. Maybe some fodder for SAP as well.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6rgkCUstaE]Landfill Harmonic - YouTube[/ame]

A movie in the works as well.

More heartbreak at the Landfill Harmonic

There really are some very good people in this world.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Jean and I had eye specialist appointments this morning, so were out early, and off to New Westminster (a Skytrain + bus ride away to the office). I was able to discuss results of my last field test, and two sets of photos taken since then. All looked 'ok', and will go again for another field test in February, and another go with him in late-June. My pressures remain quite high, but so far, no medication prescribed for such. Jean will see him again in a year .. nothing new, just the same old. Aging eyes for both of us, but so far so good!!

Heh, there may not be snow here, but the morning sure was damp-cold when we were out, and waiting for public transit, and especially so when coming back, as we narrowly-missed rides, and had to stand and wait for the next ones. A little rum and eggnog coming up soon!! 

Marc ... that was a fine picture of the "lights of St. John's". The air looked so clear. Was that taken near where you live? 

"Happy 'hump' day" everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great clip, Bob. Music does bring people together and brings love and peace to the world. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Glad to hear that you and Jean are doing well.

That picture was taken from the west end of St.John's by a friend of Deborah.


----------



## groovetube

evening, busy here packing I fly out tomorrow. Seems airlines are scamming people on luggage these days, which isn't great for drummers. I have a few flight cases and it'll cost a small bundle to get them on, I guess you are restricted to only -one- checked bag, no longer two! Scammers!

rant over.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> evening, busy here packing I fly out tomorrow. Seems airlines are scamming people on luggage these days, which isn't great for drummers. I have a few flight cases and it'll cost a small bundle to get them on, I guess you are restricted to only -one- checked bag, no longer two! Scammers!
> 
> rant over.


Sorry to hear this, Tim. I would like to wish you an "arrivederci Canada" prior to your departure. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to pull the pin. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, with a chilly -1C temp, so I shall have a hot breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Mark. Here's my latest artistic effort.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Margaret. Nice work on the rose! Slept a wee bit late, but have a Christmas gathering with friends at the local casino this afternoon, so wanted to be rested for that event. Marc, the JFL Gags gang are at it again on SAP along with a story on the high price of brussels sprouts in the UK. Too bad, I love brussels sprouts with Christmas dinner.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All

I'll just have a late coffee to start Marc - have to plan todays agenda.

Beautiful day, currently 2° & no wind to speak of. Most of yesterdays accumulation is now disappearing in the bright sunlight. One of the cats is stretched out on the back deck soaking up the morning sun.

Maybe I'll join her with my second cup


----------



## Rps

Morning all, just started packing for our trip to TO, we're taking the train so it should be interesting. Personally I like the train over most forms of travel.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Mark. Here's my latest artistic effort.


Wow!!! That is beautiful, Margaret. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Bill. I was outside all morning doing last minute gardening to prepare for winter. 1C and very sunny, so it was a good time to be outside.

Don, today is the anniversary of the 2009 record Edmonton set for being the coldest spot on Earth for that day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, just started packing for our trip to TO, we're taking the train so it should be interesting. Personally I like the train over most forms of travel.


I agree. I love train travel. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just about High Tea time, and with temps here at just under 1C, I am going to have some freshly brewed Sonal Special. Anyone else interested in a cup or two?


----------



## Dr.G.

From Sat. afternoon to Sun. afternoon, 20cm of snow is being forecast. Sadly, with now warm temps or rain in the extended forecast, this will mean we shall have a white Christmas.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> From Sat. afternoon to Sun. afternoon, 20cm of snow is being forecast. Sadly, with now warm temps or rain in the extended forecast, this will mean we shall have a white Christmas.


There's still lots of rain in the extended forecast here, but that could change -- hope not though, as we're heading to downtown Vancouver and our pre-Christmas stay soon, and could do without the hassles of cold and "white stuff" for our trip & stay. Time will tell - keeping some fingers crossed!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> There's still lots of rain in the extended forecast here, but that could change -- hope not though, as we're heading to downtown Vancouver and our pre-Christmas stay soon, and could do without the hassles of cold and "white stuff" for our trip & stay. Time will tell - keeping some fingers crossed!!


Well, we knew it had to come at some point here in St.John's. Will gas up and start up my snow blower tomorrow afternoon just to get ready for Sat/Sun. We shall see.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Just 4:04 PM here, time for a break - a cup of coffee would be great, Still have some homemade "Mexican Style" cornbread left. Anyone?

It's 5° at the moment but that will soon drop, the sun is just starting to dip over the horizon and the cats want in. Have to think about what to have for supper. BBQ'd some spicy Italian sausages last week - may have couple left in the freezer.

I guess there's still a chance we will get more of the white stuff before Christmas - With the weather patterns changing, it seems we get most of our winter allotment early in the new year.


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> Just 4:04 PM here, time for a break - a cup of coffee would be great, Still have some homemade "Mexican Style" cornbread left. Anyone?
> 
> It's 5° at the moment but that will soon drop, the sun is just starting to dip over the horizon and the cats want in. Have to think about what to have for supper. BBQ'd some spicy Italian sausages last week - may have couple left in the freezer.
> 
> I guess there's still a chance we will get more of the white stuff before Christmas - With the weather patterns changing, it seems we get most of our winter allotment early in the new year.


Hi Bill. I have a 'beef & veggie' soup on the go for dinner today, some of that cornbread would sure go well with it - thanks for the offer!!  
I can relate to your comments about changing weather patterns ... but for us, we often see some snow before Christmas, and then after Christmas, it gets mild until the time spring is supposed to spring, and doesn't!! That was sure not the case when I was a teen and delivering newspapers in Vancouver -- pushing my bike through the snow!! 

We just came in from our 'break' out on the balcony -- enjoyed the last of our eggnog, with (almost) the last of our rum. Fresh (and damp-cool) out there, nice aroma of the soup doing its thing inside!! It will definitely warm us up come dinner time!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## OldeBullDust

Hi John
Eggnog & rum - a perfect warming & relaxing mix. I used to enjoy Eggnog a lot at this time of the year, unfortunately it's way too rich/sweet for me now, sends my blood sugar level into orbit.

I can still suffer a little bit of rum though! 


Soup sounds good, do you blend it up or keep it in chunks like a thin stew?


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> Hi John
> Eggnog & rum - a perfect warming & relaxing mix. I used to enjoy Eggnog a lot at this time of the year, unfortunately it's way too rich/sweet for me now, sends my blood sugar level into orbit. I can still suffer a little bit of rum though!  Soup sounds good, do you blend it up or keep it in chunks like a thin stew?


The eggnog was a one-time "too rich & sweet" treat for me too .. my doctor would not be impressed!!  
For the soup - yes, "chunks like a thin stew" - starting with a stock I had made a while ago and had frozen. And this time, we're going to cook and add some (store-bought) perogies before serving.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Just 4:04 PM here, time for a break - a cup of coffee would be great, Still have some homemade "Mexican Style" cornbread left. Anyone?
> 
> It's 5° at the moment but that will soon drop, the sun is just starting to dip over the horizon and the cats want in. Have to think about what to have for supper. BBQ'd some spicy Italian sausages last week - may have couple left in the freezer.
> 
> I guess there's still a chance we will get more of the white stuff before Christmas - With the weather patterns changing, it seems we get most of our winter allotment early in the new year.


Count me in on that cornbread, Bill.

We too are preparing for the "white stuff" this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, I love egg nog, but I hear your concerns.

Now, when it comes to home made soup, count me in.


----------



## OldeBullDust

I agree Marc - John, soup is a natural for this colder weather.

My wife bought a super blender at COSTCO last year and has been making what she calls "Bottom of the Frig" soup. (Sounds wonderful eh!)

Basically she takes leftover veggies and blends them with beef or chicken broth and various spices (sometimes curry, sometimes chilies or peppers).

The blender is so fast & powerful it turns everything into a thick creamy soup, it even gets quite hot in the process! We add meats later and simmer before serving. Made a spicy "Pea Soup with ham" recently and a Broccoli & cheese before that.

Eliminates the lonely leftovers in the frig.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> I agree Marc - John, soup is a natural for this colder weather.
> 
> My wife bought a super blender at COSTCO last year and has been making what she calls "Bottom of the Frig" soup. (Sounds wonderful eh!)
> 
> Basically she takes leftover veggies and blends them with beef or chicken broth and various spices (sometimes curry, sometimes chilies or peppers).
> 
> The blender is so fast & powerful it turns everything into a thick creamy soup, it even gets quite hot in the process! We add meats later and simmer before serving. Made a spicy "Pea Soup with ham" recently and a Broccoli & cheese before that.
> 
> Eliminates the lonely leftovers in the frig.


Interesting. I do something similar with veggies that are a bit past their prime in a stir fry with my special sauce. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to take the doxies out back and watch for meteorites. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, it has been so socked in with cloud cover for days now it is unlikely we will see any shooting stars. Good luck with searching for them at your side of the country.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, it has been so socked in with cloud cover for days now it is unlikely we will see any shooting stars. Good luck with searching for them at your side of the country.


Morning, Don. No need to search for them ........... all I did was to lay out on a blanket on my back deck and look eastward. Saw lots of them, with a few real streakers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to prepare our TGIF Breakfast so that it is ready when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a nice warm morning here for a change. Just finished up SAP for the day with a video on a new Radio Flyer car, a crow feeding a dog and cat and 22 Cases of Christmas Apathy - ♪ It’s the most apathetic time of the year ♪.

Met three friends at the casino yesterday afternoon for a Christmas drink. Spent an enjoyable couple of hours playing remember when, then called Ann to pick me up. While waiting the 15 minutes it would take her to arrive, I tossed a twenty into a KENO slot machine. Nothing. So thought, what the heck, I brought a hundred with me, I will try again. Two draws later I had $712. Played off the $12, cashed in my ticket and came home $660 richer. just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Send some warm weather this way. A chilly and breezy -1C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 0C, our high for the day. Still, sunshine helped give the doxies time to run about the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearing 4PM High Tea. Cold enough here for hot tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Working on getting the house ready for the holidays

Finished setting up the tree and decorating it (my job this year). Have a lot of old decorations at the bottom of the bin - stuff we usually don't use anymore but still hang onto - old memories. We use an artificial tree these days, all the trees I planted years ago are now way too big and I don't want to cut down a 30' tree just to take the top off.

The sky has clouded over, temp now 4.5°, better than expected. EC predicts light snow/rain /freezing rain for tomorrow

Think I might take an early break - coffee & fruit cake anyone?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Nearing 4PM High Tea. Cold enough here for hot tea. Anyone interested?


Sounds good Marc ... just got back from my barber, some nice hot tea will be perfect to help take the chill off from the lost hair!! 

Then our leftover beef & veggie soup, with more perogies for dinner. Looking forward to such - we sure enjoyed the first course yesterday. 

Hope the day's treating you, and everyone well.


----------



## johnp

Heh Bill .. some of that cake would good great with the tea! Thanks for the offer.


----------



## OldeBullDust

OK, I'll set out a couple of slices for you - they're kinda smallish.

Still have hair eh. 
I don't have to bother anymore - just trim the remaining fringe and wear a fur hat.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Working on getting the house ready for the holidays
> 
> Finished setting up the tree and decorating it (my job this year). Have a lot of old decorations at the bottom of the bin - stuff we usually don't use anymore but still hang onto - old memories. We use an artificial tree these days, all the trees I planted years ago are now way too big and I don't want to cut down a 30' tree just to take the top off.
> 
> The sky has clouded over, temp now 4.5°, better than expected. EC predicts light snow/rain /freezing rain for tomorrow
> 
> Think I might take an early break - coffee & fruit cake anyone?


Sounds great, Bill. I love Christmas fruit cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... just got back from my barber, some nice hot tea will be perfect to help take the chill off from the lost hair!!
> 
> Then our leftover beef & veggie soup, with more perogies for dinner. Looking forward to such - we sure enjoyed the first course yesterday.
> 
> Hope the day's treating you, and everyone well.


Sounds good as well, John.


----------



## OldeBullDust

OK Marc - couple of slices for you also.

We usually buy a couple of cakes for the Christmas season. For some reason both our children don't really care for it, and many of their friends are of the same mind - they say it has too many nuts and candied fruit.

Maybe it's meant for more "mature" palates


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> OK Marc - couple of slices for you also.
> 
> We usually buy a couple of cakes for the Christmas season. For some reason both our children don't really care for it, and many of their friends are of the same mind - they say it has too many nuts and candied fruit.
> 
> Maybe it's meant for more "mature" palates


To be honest, I never had it until I came to St.John's. People are amazed that I like it so much.


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> OK Marc - couple of slices for you also.
> 
> We usually buy a couple of cakes for the Christmas season. For some reason both our children don't really care for it, and many of their friends are of the same mind - they say it has too many nuts and candied fruit.
> 
> Maybe it's meant for more "mature" palates


Some memories of the absolute best Christmas cake I have ever tasted -- it was made with love, and lots of rum, in Jamaica, by relatives of my sister-in-law -- what a major yum that cake was!!


----------



## OldeBullDust

Cake and Rum - good stuff John!

I have a long story about a friend of mine who years ago made a wonderful Christmas cake - too long to repeat here. 
The point of the story is that she did not know how much Brandy to add, and some-one told her to add as much as the cake would absorb.

The only time I ever got hammered eating cake!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Some memories of the absolute best Christmas cake I have ever tasted -- it was made with love, and lots of rum, in Jamaica, by relatives of my sister-in-law -- what a major yum that cake was!!


Yes, this is the sort of cake I like, John. Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum is the drink for me over Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Cake and Rum - good stuff John!
> 
> I have a long story about a friend of mine who years ago made a wonderful Christmas cake - too long to repeat here.
> The point of the story is that she did not know how much Brandy to add, and some-one told her to add as much as the cake would absorb.
> 
> The only time I ever got hammered eating cake!


XX)


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> Cake and Rum ..... I have a long story about a friend of mine who years ago made a wonderful Christmas cake - too long to repeat here.
> The point of the story is that she did not know how much Brandy to add, and some-one told her to add as much as the cake would absorb. The only time I ever got hammered eating cake!


Bill ... good one, I can relate to that!! Will try to skip the long story as well, and get to the chase. My brother married in Ottawa, brother of the bride brought the wedding cake up from Jamaica -- wow!! it was huge, took up a whole suitcase, and the cake itself was much as they prepare and serve for Christmas -- a dark, fruit cake, and so-well-soaked in rum!! When it was served at the reception, the event hosts had to limit the children to very small tastes of the cake, while us adults enjoyed and swayed!!!


----------



## OldeBullDust

Hey John

I'll bet that wedding will not soon be forgotten! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Bill ... good one, I can relate to that!! Will try to skip the long story as well, and get to the chase. My brother married in Ottawa, brother of the bride brought the wedding cake up from Jamaica -- wow!! it was huge, took up a whole suitcase, and the cake itself was much as they prepare and serve for Christmas -- a dark, fruit cake, and so-well-soaked in rum!! When it was served at the reception, the event hosts had to limit the children to very small tastes of the cake, while us adults enjoyed and swayed!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Hey John
> 
> I'll bet that wedding will not soon be forgotten! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Lighted the 6th candle of Hanukkah tonight. A special one .................. Shalom, my friends.


----------



## SINC

All I can think about today is the words I recall from my earliest time in Sunday School, "Suffer the little children". My heart breaks for the children we lost today. I am astounded at such tragedy.


----------



## Cameo

Hello everyone


----------



## SINC

Well, hi Jeanne, welcome home!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> All I can think about today is the words I recall from my earliest time in Sunday School, "Suffer the little children". My heart breaks for the children we lost today. I am astounded at such tragedy.


Very true, Don. Sad, very sad, to think that children would face this sort of tragedy. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hello everyone


Evening, Jeanne. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Thanks Don it is good to be home. I've missed this place. When I sit back and think many of you here have helped me through many things. My son got a new phone and gave me his iPhone. Which means I can see what I'm writing
Life is slowly getting better. Still a lot of potholes but hey we're
Still here. Putting in crazy hours at work still and I am still loving my job
This was what I was meant to do and I finally feel like I fit in
Take care all. Nite
I will talk to you all soon


----------



## SINC

So glad to hear things are working out for your Jeanne. Life has a way of settling into a comfort zone. Glad you found yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Thanks Don it is good to be home. I've missed this place. When I sit back and think many of you here have helped me through many things. My son got a new phone and gave me his iPhone. Which means I can see what I'm writing
> Life is slowly getting better. Still a lot of potholes but hey we're
> Still here. Putting in crazy hours at work still and I am still loving my job
> This was what I was meant to do and I finally feel like I fit in
> Take care all. Nite
> I will talk to you all soon


Jeanne, loving one's job helps to make those hours pass on by quickly. You are a survivor. Kudos. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall start with some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall start with some freshly brewed coffee.


Morning Marc.
Thanks for the coffee, I needed it.:clap:

Hi Jeanne.
Lovely to see you home again.
I'm glad thing are getting good.
Don't be a stranger now. 

Working with the finishing touches on the poems that
I have selected for the poetry collection.
I'm grateful for the support I have got from Marc and Don,
and the grammatical help I got from Marc. :clap:
I'm getting closer to publishing now. First out will be a issue
For iPad on iBooks. Don't know yet if I just should go for donations
rather then selling it. In one way it's more important to get it out there
then to make money. Will people make donations I wonder. Well, we will see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Sounds like things are finally starting to turn in your direction, and in a positive direction. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, as the old saying goes "Anything unrelated to elephants is irrelephant". Now, what the heck does that have to do with doxies????


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán. Slept a wee bit late and enjoyed every minute of it. If you like brussels sprouts, and I love them, be sure to catch a new way of preparing them by chef Gordon Ramsey in our video today on SAP. Some Natural Laws to make you smile and in our mini clip, a motorist teaches a fellow motorist all about littering.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Will check out SAP once I get a cup of fresh coffee. How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Coffee Law - As soon as you sit down to a cup of hot coffee, your boss will ask you to do something which will last until the coffee is cold." :lmao::clap: For me, that would be the doxies wanting to be fed or taken out. 

Tracking the rolling stones of Racetrack Playa

Very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

We were just issued an updated snow advisory, now with up to 25cm of snow in the next 24 hours.  So, just in case, I went out and filled up the gas tank on the snow blower and got things ready. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. Will check out SAP once I get a cup of fresh coffee. How are you feeling these days?


I've been feeling great, thanks Marc, although the infected eye is still an issue and it is now five weeks since my trip to the specialist and still no word on the date for corrective surgery.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> We were just issued an updated snow advisory, now with up to 25cm of snow in the next 24 hours.  So, just in case, I went out and filled up the gas tank on the snow blower and got things ready. We shall see.


Good luck.
I saw a picture of St. Johns taken at night.
Didn't know it was that big. 
Looks a really nice place.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning. I have the first weekend off in three weeks. Going to a friends party tonight 
Watching The Lord Of the Rings while I wait for him to pick me up

I ended a relationship a few months ago of about 15 yrs. it is strange being out dating again. 

Hoping everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I've been feeling great, thanks Marc, although the infected eye is still an issue and it is now five weeks since my trip to the specialist and still no word on the date for corrective surgery.


Good to hear, Don, except for the still long wait for surgery.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good luck.
> I saw a picture of St. Johns taken at night.
> Didn't know it was that big.
> Looks a really nice place.


Yes, it is a fine city, and getting bigger each day. This is why Deborah and I decided to retire to Lunenburg, NS. Despite the better weather, it is much, much smaller. Still, I have enjoyed my many years here teaching at Memorial University.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good morning. I have the first weekend off in three weeks. Going to a friends party tonight
> Watching The Lord Of the Rings while I wait for him to pick me up
> 
> I ended a relationship a few months ago of about 15 yrs. it is strange being out dating again.
> 
> Hoping everyone has a wonderful day


Afternoon, Jeanne. Just in time for 4PM High Tea. Sorry to hear about that breakup. It can be stressful at any time, but especially after so long a time together.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Had large, white and wet snow flurries here earlier this morning - yuck!! It never amounted to much right here, but a little stuck to the ground where we went for dim sum. Still flurrying when we came out of the restaurant, but rain when we got back home. Very cold rain!!

A great dim sum - a sort of special one this time -- on, and in honour of my birthday. We orded some different dishes this time, and more than we usually oder, so had to bring some leftovers home .. so an easy to prepare dinner today!! That will give us a little more free time to enjoy a a couple of tastes of my birthday gifts -- a litre+ of Captain Morgan spiced rum, a litre of Grey Goose vodka, a side of 'home-smoked' salmon, and some fine cheddar cheese -- wow, and yum!! I must have been nice to the ladies over the past year!!

Now it's time to relax-away the rest of the day!!

Cheers all.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. Had large, white and wet snow flurries here earlier this morning - yuck!! It never amounted to much right here, but a little stuck to the ground where we went for dim sum. Still flurrying when we came out of the restaurant, but rain when we got back home. Very cold rain!!
> 
> A great dim sum - a sort of special one this time -- on, and in honour of my birthday. We orded some different dishes this time, and more than we usually oder, so had to bring some leftovers home .. so an easy to prepare dinner today!! That will give us a little more free time to enjoy a a couple of tastes of my birthday gifts -- a litre+ of Captain Morgan spiced rum, a litre of Grey Goose vodka, a side of 'home-smoked' salmon, and some fine cheddar cheese -- wow, and yum!! I must have been nice to the ladies over the past year!!
> 
> Now it's time to relax-away the rest of the day!!
> 
> Cheers all.


Happy birthday, John. How does it feel to finally turn 60??? I shall join you in a toast to your good health with Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum. A fine drink for a fine man. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thousands of toys delivered to Labrador - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Say what you want about the RCMP, but their hearts are in the right place.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Happy birthday, John. How does it feel to finally turn 60??? I shall join you in a toast to your good health with Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum. A fine drink for a fine man. :clap::clap::clap:


Thanks Marc .... all fingers and a few toes over the 60 mark though!! 
I haven't tasted that rum in a good long while, looking forward to it. The daughter included some eggnog, so will likely give it a try in such today, but looking forward to trying it in a hot toddy some time as well. 
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc .... all fingers and a few toes over the 60 mark though!!
> I haven't tasted that rum in a good long while, looking forward to it. The daughter included some eggnog, so will likely give it a try in such today, but looking forward to trying it in a hot toddy some time as well.
> Cheers!!


What???? You don't look a day older than 59, so today must be #60. Personally, I like my eggnog free of anything but eggnog, and my spiced rum free of anything but a few ice cubes.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang.

Don - That's the way I've been preparing brussel sprouts for years and it's always a favorite at big gatherings. People that normally despise the sprouts are going back for seconds. I don't bother blanching the sprouts first though and I sauté them until quite brown on the edges which adds flavor. I also keep the chestnuts whole - that way they don't turn to mush. 

Jeanne - Nice to see you in the Shang again. I'm very glad to read that things are going well for you. 

Caman - Good luck with your new relationship and writing creations. Hope both turn out very well. 

John - Happy Birthday! 



+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## johnp

Kim ... thanks for that!! Loved it!!!


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it is a fine city, and getting bigger each day. This is why Deborah and I decided to retire to Lunenburg, NS. Despite the better weather, it is much, much smaller. Still, I have enjoyed my many years here teaching at Memorial University.


Oh, so when are ye moving?


----------



## friend

Cameo said:


> Good morning. I have the first weekend off in three weeks. Going to a friends party tonight
> Watching The Lord Of the Rings while I wait for him to pick me up
> 
> I ended a relationship a few months ago of about 15 yrs. it is strange being out dating again.
> 
> Hoping everyone has a wonderful day


It's like riding a bicycle. You never forget.
You'll be fine. I did it, and so can you. :clap:
Good luck and enjoy yourself. :love2:


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Happy birthday, John. How does it feel to finally turn 60??? I shall join you in a toast to your good health with Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum. A fine drink for a fine man. :clap::clap::clap:


Happy Birthday young man. :clap::love2:
Have a great day. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## friend

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang.
> 
> Don - That's the way I've been preparing brussel sprouts for years and it's always a favorite at big gatherings. People that normally despise the sprouts are going back for seconds. I don't bother blanching the sprouts first though and I sauté them until quite brown on the edges which adds flavor. I also keep the chestnuts whole - that way they don't turn to mush.
> 
> Jeanne - Nice to see you in the Shang again. I'm very glad to read that things are going well for you.
> 
> Caman - Good luck with your new relationship and writing creations. Hope both turn out very well.
> 
> John - Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Hi my friend.
Long time no see.
Thanks. Working hard on both. 
How are you?


----------



## friend

Good night me friends.

All is well here and tomorrow my Fatima will speak to her 
Uncle about us. Living in a muslim country having consent
from the family could be very important for the future.
Those of ye that are on speaking terms with the good Lord
please put in a good word for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh, so when are ye moving?


Deborah in 6 months and me in one year.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night me friends.
> 
> All is well here and tomorrow my Fatima will speak to her
> Uncle about us. Living in a muslim country having consent
> from the family could be very important for the future.
> Those of ye that are on speaking terms with the good Lord
> please put in a good word for us.


Not sure on what terms I am with God, but I shall ask for your happiness. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been outside being a snow angel for the past couple of hours. 7 inches of snow fell, and now things are getting quiet. So, I was outside doing the driveways of neighbor's homes so that when they wake up in the morning, there will only be a couple of inches of snow in their driveways.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Hey John
Just learned about your birthday - have a great day!

Only 60! - just hitting your prime


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up this morning and I could not believe what I saw ............... knee deep snow, where at 9PM last night there was green grass. The end of the driveway has a mound that is up to my waist. It shall keep snowing until about noon, when I shall venture out with the snowblower.

Still, it is Sunday, so brunch shall be in order as some point today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we are enjoying our second day without snow, so I guess it is your turn. Today on SAP, using LEGO to recreate history, a video of the best Christmas lights of 2011 and the sad story of Phil's scrotum.


----------



## johnp

friend said:


> Happy Birthday young man. :clap::love2:
> Have a great day. Enjoy yourself.


Thanks Caman!! ... and it was a fine day, which included sampling some of my gifts!!


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> Hey John
> Just learned about your birthday - have a great day!
> 
> Only 60! - just hitting your prime


Thanks Bill .... yes, don't I wish!!


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Sorry to hear about all that snow Marc. Take it easy with the blowing/shovelling, and all. Love the aroma of the coffee this morning - will enjoy a good mug - thanks!!
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we are enjoying our second day without snow, so I guess it is your turn. Today on SAP, using LEGO to recreate history, a video of the best Christmas lights of 2011 and the sad story of Phil's scrotum.


Morning, Don. Yes, but sadly this is the very heavy wet snow that sticks to the shovel. Little by little will be the order of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Sorry to hear about all that snow Marc. Take it easy with the blowing/shovelling, and all. Love the aroma of the coffee this morning - will enjoy a good mug - thanks!!
> Cheers!


Morning, John. Yes, very slowly will be wise since the snow is so heavy. I am waiting for the plows to come down one more time before I take out the snow blower.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Yes, but sadly this is the very heavy wet snow that sticks to the shovel. Little by little will be the order of the day.


Morning Marc,

Been there done that. You have my sympathy, but in this case you needn't have my back.


----------



## friend

Morning/evening gentlemen.
Ladies sleeping in me thinks.

Its already dark again here since over an hour ago and its only 4:35 pm. 
I'm going to ask Santa for some daylight. 
Saw the first part of the 2 part documentary about The Rolling Stones.
Quite good, looking forward to part 2.
Now it's time for lunch, thank God.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Morning Marc,
> 
> Been there done that. You have my sympathy, but in this case you needn't have my back.


Thanks, Bob. Took me most of the day, but I did my driveway and the driveways of three single moms who live on my cul de sac. I am the DSA (Designated Snow Angel). :lmao:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Bob. Took me most of the day, but I did my driveway and the driveways of three single moms who live on my cul de sac. I am the DSA (Designated Snow Angel). :lmao:


Kudos Marc .. you're a good guy and neighbour!! I'll bet many in the neighbourhood will miss you when you retire and move away.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Kudos Marc .. you're a good guy and neighbour!! I'll bet many in the neighbourhood will miss you when you retire and move away.


True. I am going to sell my snowblower to someone on the street who may take over my role as DSA. Don't think I shall need one there. We shall see. 

Lunenburg, Nova Scotia - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc.


Good night, Don. I shall await a new SAP tomorow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start breakfast now while the coffee brews. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, your new SAP is ready with Rita Hayworth dancing to a Bee Gees hit. How can that be you ask? Check our video and our mini clip entitled Oh Deer. Also the 45 most powerful images of 2012 are pictures worth seeing,


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, your new SAP is ready with Rita Hayworth dancing to a Bee Gees hit. How can that be you ask? Check our video and our mini clip entitled Oh Deer. Also the 45 most powerful images of 2012 are pictures worth seeing,


Morning, Don. That was an amazing clip if it was real.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, just back from Toronto, had a great time.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, just back from Toronto, had a great time.


Afternoon, Rp. Good to hear. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is the new house shaping up? How is your writing coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed my 4PM High Tea, since I was enjoying tea and cookies with the single mom who had the driveway full of snow ............ and the one I cleared. So, I shall make some tea for anyone else who wants a cup .................... no cookies, however ................ I finished them all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, the Jays are becoming a contender now .............. we hope.

"Here's the Toronto Star's Richard Griffin on the state of the Mets-Blue Jays blockbuster involving R.A. Dickey:

Sources are now saying that negotiations with Dickey have ended successfully at an affordable rate and that the next step before an announcement can be made is for Jays' medical staff to examine the righthander at their spring training headquarters in Florida."


----------



## friend

Good evening, or rather night, me friends.

I hope ye are all well. 
Today is a good day. :heybaby:
I have written a poem/mini story that I'm quite pleased with.
Showed it to Marc and he thought it was sweet. 
And I just spoke to my Fatima and her mother is on our side
and gives her approval to our liaison. :clap:
So now we will meet to confirm what we already know,
that we belong together. :love2:
I think God has finally decided on letting me have happiness. 

Nite me friend.
Talk to ye tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening, or rather night, me friends.
> 
> I hope ye are all well.
> Today is a good day. :heybaby:
> I have written a poem/mini story that I'm quite pleased with.
> Showed it to Marc and he thought it was sweet.
> And I just spoke to my Fatima and her mother is on our side
> and gives her approval to our liaison. :clap:
> So now we will meet to confirm what we already know,
> that we belong together. :love2:
> I think God has finally decided on letting me have happiness.
> 
> Nite me friend.
> Talk to ye tomorrow.


Good to hear, Caman. Hopefully, her uncle will feel the same way. We shall see.

Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 



friend said:


> Hi my friend.
> Long time no see.
> Thanks. Working hard on both.
> How are you?


I'm doing well myself Caman...just extremely busy these days and not as much time to surf the net. Sounds like things are going well for you. Hurrah! 

Marc - nice to see you are doing your Snow Angel job again this year. I have moved away from the elderly neighbors that I used to do this for, and now I see they both have hired a snow clearing service. I'm glad, because even if I still lived there now, I fear I wouldn't have enough time to help them.

Don- I still check out SAP when I can . Going to go for a visit there now.


----------



## SINC

In case you are wondering: "Out west, not only is it going to be a white Christmas, it's going to be a white Easter. We've been buried in snow."


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Marc - nice to see you are doing your Snow Angel job again this year. I have moved away from the elderly neighbors that I used to do this for, and now I see they both have hired a snow clearing service. I'm glad, because even if I still lived there now, I fear I wouldn't have enough time to help them.
> 
> .


Thanks, Kim. Yes, I figure if I am outside why not ............ especially since I know the added stress of being a single parent.

So, how is Life treating you these days? How is Kacey?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> In case you are wondering: "Out west, not only is it going to be a white Christmas, it's going to be a white Easter. We've been buried in snow."


 Bonne chance, mon ami. I am not hoping for the same fate here in St.John's. So far this winter, we have received about 40cm of snow, but there is only about 25cm on the ground right now, all in the gardens and on the sides of the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start some breakfast soon, but first, some strong coffee to get going.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some pics of the pups from Snax (who we bred and is Gracie's sister) and Gus, who we sent out to Regina as a stud dog. Don, feel free to use them if you need some SAP puppy pics. The pups are three weeks old. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

'Take the poison.' Don, that's an oldie but a goodie. XX):lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the puppy pics, so cute. I see you've already read SAP today. I am trying to get ahead so I can take off a few days over the holidays. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the puppy pics, so cute. I see you've already read SAP today. I am trying to get ahead so I can take off a few days over the holidays. We shall see.


Take off???? No way ...................... oh wait, you mean get the SAP ready for the holidays so you may have some days free.  Very good idea.


----------



## Rps

Hello all: Sunny here today and about 5c. Heading out later to hear the WSO and have dinner out with Tovah so a nice evening. Tomorrow will be making Cuban Steak, so I thought I would share the recipe for those interested in something different and not turkey..........

1- 28oz can of diced tomatoes
1 1/2 lbs of flank steak cut into strips ( about 1 inch wide )
1 celery stalk 
1 1/2 teaspoon of chili powder
dash of salt and pepper

Simmer in a large skillet for 2 hours and serve over rice with mango slices 
enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all: Sunny here today and about 5c. Heading out later to hear the WSO and have dinner out with Tovah so a nice evening. Tomorrow will be making Cuban Steak, so I thought I would share the recipe for those interested in something different and not turkey..........
> 
> 1- 28oz can of diced tomatoes
> 1 1/2 lbs of flank steak cut into strips ( about 1 inch wide )
> 1 celery stalk
> 1 1/2 teaspoon of chili powder
> dash of salt and pepper
> 
> Simmer in a large skillet for 2 hours and serve over rice with mango slices
> enjoy.


Sounds like a grand evening, Rp. What might the WSO be playing tonight?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a grand evening, Rp. What might the WSO be playing tonight?


Not sure, I hear it will be a varied performance, probably seasonal .... I'm hoping for some salsa:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure, I hear it will be a varied performance, probably seasonal .... I'm hoping for some salsa:lmao:


Well, let us know what they played. Merci, mon ami.

That menu also sounds grand.


----------



## Dr.G.

North Korean Open: Josh Sens explores golf in the secretive country | GOLF.com

Trained Dog Can Detect Superbug with Amazing Accuracy, Study Shows | TIME.com

Don, some SAP items?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Hello all: Sunny here today and about 5c. Heading out later to hear the WSO and have dinner out with Tovah so a nice evening. Tomorrow will be making Cuban Steak, so I thought I would share the recipe for those interested in something different and not turkey..........
> 
> 1- 28oz can of diced tomatoes
> 1 1/2 lbs of flank steak cut into strips ( about 1 inch wide )
> 1 celery stalk
> 1 1/2 teaspoon of chili powder
> dash of salt and pepper
> 
> Simmer in a large skillet for 2 hours and serve over rice with mango slices
> enjoy.


Rp ... thanks for posting the recipe .. hope to give it a try some time over the winter.


----------



## Rps

johnp said:


> Rp ... thanks for posting the recipe .. hope to give it a try some time over the winter.


Johnp I'm thinking a nice Merlot will set this off nicely...... but I'm not a purist I drink my reds cold................. let the abuse begin.....:lmao:


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Johnp I'm thinking a nice Merlot will set this off nicely...... but I'm not a purist I drink my reds cold................. let the abuse begin.....:lmao:


.... I agree, when it comes to one's personal food & drink pleasures, there are no rules!!!


----------



## Rps

johnp said:


> .... I agree, when it comes to one's personal food & drink pleasures, there are no rules!!!


Say john, do you know of any good "reds" with very low sugar that might be available here in Ontario. Most drys run at about 5 to 8 gms per litre here. I've been drinking a Kressman Chard which runs at 3gms per litre. I have to watch my sugar counts.


----------



## OldeBullDust

I'll have a coffee if I may Marc - appreciate the offer
Its just 2:55 here but I think thats close enough to 4 to qualify

Hot coffee and the last bit of Mexican Cornbread

Think I'll sit by the window and admire all that green grass outside..

PLUS 5° and not a snowflake in sight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say john, do you know of any good "reds" with very low sugar that might be available here in Ontario. Most drys run at about 5 to 8 gms per litre here. I've been drinking a Kressman Chard which runs at 3gms per litre. I have to watch my sugar counts.


Rp, the best "reds" in ON are the Young Communist League of Ontario.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> I'll have a coffee if I may Marc - appreciate the offer
> Its just 2:55 here but I think thats close enough to 4 to qualify
> 
> Hot coffee and the last bit of Mexican Cornbread
> 
> Think I'll sit by the window and admire all that green grass outside..
> 
> PLUS 5° and not a snowflake in sight!


Coffee coming right up, Bill. 

Go ahead, mock us if you will, but keep in up and we shall send you off to Edmonton ... or Yellowknife, which makes Edmonton seem warm!!
XX)
Edmonton, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Yellowknife, Northwest Territories - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say john, do you know of any good "reds" with very low sugar that might be available here in Ontario. Most drys run at about 5 to 8 gms per litre here. I've been drinking a Kressman Chard which runs at 3gms per litre. I have to watch my sugar counts.


Rp, there is also Manischewitz wine, but that would have a HIGH sugar content. On the scale of dry to sweet (i.e., 1-10), it is a 13. 

Manischewitz Wine - Age Verification


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Say john, do you know of any good "reds" with very low sugar that might be available here in Ontario. Most drys run at about 5 to 8 gms per litre here. I've been drinking a Kressman Chard which runs at 3gms per litre. I have to watch my sugar counts.


Sorry, I do not ... and I prefer reds, and must watch (or should be watching) my sugar intake as well. Sugar content of wines is not something I have ever researched, but it sounds like something I should.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, there is also Manischewitz wine, but that would have a HIGH sugar content. On the scale of dry to sweet (i.e., 1-10), it is a 13.
> 
> Manischewitz Wine - Age Verification


Yes it is in the "eek" range .... almost a Sherry or, nice on top of ice creambeejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

R.A. Dickey passes physical, trade to Blue Jays finalized - CBSSports.com

Rp, this is very good for the Jays, n'est ce pas??? I think so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes it is in the "eek" range .... almost a Sherry or, nice on top of ice creambeejacon




That is blasphemy, Rp.

In the third book of the Torah, Leviticus 24:16 it states that he that blasphemes the use of Jewish wine "shall surely be put to death". See also List of capital crimes in the Torah. The Seven laws of Noah, which Judaism sees as applicable to all people, prohibit blasphemy against Jewish wine as well.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> R.A. Dickey passes physical, trade to Blue Jays finalized - CBSSports.com
> 
> Rp, this is very good for the Jays, n'est ce pas??? I think so.


I'm thinking no. It's a "tragedy of the commons" issue. They may have given up too much future and, with the payroll always hanging there, paid too much too soon. I think I would have kept what I have and then buy as required close to trade dates...... there are two thoughts in baseball, hitting or pitching.....AA looks like a pitching guy..... me pitchers don't hit in the AL so I'm of the hitting philosophy. But, as a wise man always states, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm thinking no. It's a "tragedy of the commons" issue. They may have given up too much future and, with the payroll always hanging there, paid too much too soon. I think I would have kept what I have and then buy as required close to trade dates...... there are two thoughts in baseball, hitting or pitching.....AA looks like a pitching guy..... me pitchers don't hit in the AL so I'm of the hitting philosophy. But, as a wise man always states, we shall see.


Well, we shall see. I am hoping for a Jays-Giants World Series.


----------



## Rps

johnp said:


> Sorry, I do not ... and I prefer reds, and must watch (or should be watching) my sugar intake as well. Sugar content of wines is not something I have ever researched, but it sounds like something I should.


Yes John, if you have to watch your sugar count you should look into the levels in wine. Here in Ontario we moved from the 0,1,2,3 etc system to how many grams per litre the wine has. Unlike beer, which is a no no if you are diabetic, wines can have their sugar count measured. So when you buy a 0 you can have quite a variance in the amount of sugar per litre. The Kressman runs around 3 per litre one of the lowest I've found. Most Ontario 0s run from 5 to 8 grams per litre, so it is quite a difference if you have more than one glass .... which is an unwritten rule isn't it............ Hope this helps.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Hi Rp

As a diabetic, I think the only sensible way to deal with the sugar content of wine, is to cut back on whatever else you might be having to balance the load.

When I think I might have a second (or third) glass, I pass on some of the side dishes.

Like broccoli or brussels sprouts tptptptp

You gotta go with what's important!


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> Hi Rp
> 
> As a diabetic, I think the only sensible way to deal with the sugar content of wine, is to cut back on whatever else you might be having to balance the load.
> 
> When I think I might have a second (or third) glass, I pass on some of the side dishes.
> 
> Like broccoli or brussels sprouts tptptptp
> 
> You gotta go with what's important!


Bill ... must admit, that's about how I deal with it as well. Seems I've had to give up so much in life - that's good and fun - but not my wine too please!! 

Rp ... we don't have such a rating system here, or at least I have not seen such --- but will look closer when I'm in a liquor store the next time. I'm not diabetic .. but do have a tendency to have blood sugar levels getting up, at times, for my doctor to 'warn' me!!


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. Just came in from a half-hour break out on the balcony -- I'm quite sure neighbours who can see us from other units, must think we're nuts, but heh, let them!! We bundle up, and as long as there's not a wind blowing across, it's an enjoyable part of our afternoons, and "little things, can mean a lot", eh!! 

Dinner prep's now. We'll be into what we have on-hand, no more going out, been there/done that for today -- so thawing a basa fillet for she, and some pork tenderloin for me - to be served with a selection of steamed veggies, and a baked apple. 

Cheers all!!!


----------



## johnp

One view from our balcony -- this morning, and then this afternoon -- and how our neighbours see us.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, when the snow reaches your balcony, that would be the time to worry. When it gets to the roof level ............. well, RIP, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Guten morgen everyone here in Germany having breakfast Italy was brilliant, Switzerland beautiful Austria woo! 2 more shows and then Amsterdam and home in time for Xmas dinner. Still recuperating from the pork knuckle and liter glasses of beer in Munich.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Guten morgen everyone here in Germany having breakfast Italy was brilliant, Switzerland beautiful Austria woo! 2 more shows and then Amsterdam and home in time for Xmas dinner. Still recuperating from the pork knuckle and liter glasses of beer in Munich.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


Guten tag, Tim. Sounds like a world-wind tour of various European countries. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to prepare out OtHD Breakfast soon ................ but first, some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee sound great this morning. We've begun our descent into the FAM and will be in the -30s by Christmas Eve. SAP is ready to go with a hilarious video sent to us by Camán of the most easily scared man in the world who just happens to come from Sweden. Some great one liners and "There's No Place Like Home For The Holidays!"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, coffee sound great this morning. We've begun our descent into the FAM and will be in the -30s by Christmas Eve. SAP is ready to go with a hilarious video sent to us by Camán of the most easily scared man in the world who just happens to come from Sweden. Some great one liners and "There's No Place Like Home For The Holidays!"


Just logged on to the new SAP, Don. I shall view it after lunch.

What exactly is FAM?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Just logged on to the new SAP, Don. I shall view it after lunch.
> 
> What exactly is FAM?


Well Marc, that is an old western expression for an Arctic cold front, as in Frigid Arctic Mass. It should be noted that some choose to use a more explicit word than frigid.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Not sure if you have seen this but all I can say is WOW THAT WAS CLOSE!!!! I grew up in the country so we often heard stories about such things as this, but in Montreal..........

Golden Eagle Snatches Kid - YouTube


----------



## eMacMan

Morning all. 

Love these flowerpot Nutcrackers outside a local flower shop.

View attachment 25952


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, that is an old western expression for an Arctic cold front, as in Frigid Arctic Mass. It should be noted that some choose to use a more explicit word than frigid.


Interesting. I have heard Deborah use the term Frigid Air Mass when I point out how cold it is in Edmonton and Calgary, places where she grew up, but never heard FAM. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. Interesting nutcrackers.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Not sure if you have seen this but all I can say is WOW THAT WAS CLOSE!!!! I grew up in the country so we often heard stories about such things as this, but in Montreal..........
> 
> Golden Eagle Snatches Kid - YouTube


Yes, that was an amazing clip. To think that the boy was lifted a few feet off the ground. When we used to put the doxie pups outside in the summertime, we could not leave them unattended, in that there are sharp shinned hawks on the prowl for small game, and while a chubby doxie pup is not a mouse, it is still tempting.


----------



## Dr.G.

If I was in Basse Andersen's situation, I would be just as startled.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all: Not sure if you have seen this but all I can say is WOW THAT WAS CLOSE!!!! I grew up in the country so we often heard stories about such things as this, but in Montreal..........
> 
> Golden Eagle Snatches Kid - YouTube


That video is a fake, it didn't happen:

Global News | Fake video showing eagle snatching baby in Montreal goes viral


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That video is a fake, it didn't happen:
> 
> Global News | Fake video showing eagle snatching baby in Montreal goes viral


Good to know, Don. Sadly, hawks and eagles do swoop down on puppies left unattended outside.


----------



## Cameo

Good day everyone. Not a bad day here. No snow and still decent temps. Hoping it stays that way til I get oil for my furnace !!!
My son is coming home for Xmas. He has been on the oil fields I Slave Lake Alberta for almost a year. He was home in Oct for a week when he rode his motorcycle home
My small tree is up and my cat seems to think it is her personal play toy


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, coffee sound great this morning. We've begun our descent into the FAM and will be in the -30s by Christmas Eve. SAP is ready to go with a hilarious video sent to us by Camán of the most easily scared man in the world who just happens to come from Sweden. Some great one liners and "There's No Place Like Home For The Holidays!"


Hmmmm. 
Norway maybe.  hahaha


----------



## friend

Good afternoon me friends.

Trying to fix this place up.
Sometimes I get some help from one of the kids,
but the friggin' buggers has more or less stopped
helping out at home. With excuses of plenty. tptptptp:-(
One the I will not boot my computer, but instead boot their sweet 
arses out the door. :clap:
Kids can be so sweet and such a blessing, and the next second........beejacon

Daniel is flying home to his mother in WA tomorrow.
He will bring a few signed CD's. 
Who of ye does still want a copy or two?
And what name do ye want it to say?
PM me tonight please.
We will fix addresses and payment later,
$15.00 for 1CD and $25.00 for 2CD's, incl. P&P.


----------



## johnp

Cameo said:


> Good day everyone. Not a bad day here. No snow and still decent temps. Hoping it stays that way til I get oil for my furnace !!!
> My son is coming home for Xmas. He has been on the oil fields I Slave Lake Alberta for almost a year. He was home in Oct for a week when he rode his motorcycle home
> My small tree is up and my cat seems to think it is her personal play toy


Hi Jeanne ... sounds like it's going well your way for Christmas. And we can sure relate to your cat and tree relations -- we just heard from Jean's grand-daughter in Calgary, and her cat, now at quite a very 'senior' age, still thinks the tree is put up for her!! 
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good day everyone. Not a bad day here. No snow and still decent temps. Hoping it stays that way til I get oil for my furnace !!!
> My son is coming home for Xmas. He has been on the oil fields I Slave Lake Alberta for almost a year. He was home in Oct for a week when he rode his motorcycle home
> My small tree is up and my cat seems to think it is her personal play toy


Afternoon, Jeanne. Sounds like things are going well for you. Glad you have your son home for Christmas. My son, Stephen, arrived home on Sunday. Hopefully, this will be a happy, healthy, prosperous and gentle (emotionally speaking) holiday season for you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just as Deborah and I finished putting all the decorations on the tree, Rudy decided to try and pull a branch down. Luckily, I stopped him before it all came crashing down. Deborah said that he was still a puppy. I said, "Puppies should be seen and not heard .............. nor destroy the tree",


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material???

26 Moments That Restored Our Faith In Humanity This Year


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP material???
> 
> 26 Moments That Restored Our Faith In Humanity This Year


Marc, that item is on SAP today, you must have missed it. 

WEBBITS | St. Albert's Place On The Web


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Just as Deborah and I finished putting all the decorations on the tree, Rudy decided to try and pull a branch down. Luckily, I stopped him before it all came crashing down. Deborah said that he was still a puppy. I said, "Puppies should be seen and not heard .............. nor destroy the tree",


I remember those Christmas days when we had to "tell" our cats & dogs the trees were not put up for them to abuse. But also, fondly-recall their attempts to do more than what we told them!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, that item is on SAP today, you must have missed it.
> 
> WEBBITS | St. Albert's Place On The Web


 Oops.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I remember those Christmas days when we had to "tell" our cats & dogs the trees were not put up for them to abuse. But also, fondly-recall their attempts to do more than what we told them!!


When our tree goes up, the ones who know what Christmas means anxiously await for Santa to bring doggy toys. Sadly, Rudy does not know what is in store for him. He just sits on the couch.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> When our tree goes up, the ones who know what Christmas means anxiously await for Santa to bring doggy toys. Sadly, Rudy does not know what is in store for him. He just sits on the couch.


That's a great picture Marc!! And has helped to lighten this "weird & wonderful" day!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> That's a great picture Marc!! And has helped to lighten this "weird & wonderful" day!!!!!!!


Yes, I just read about it in the weather thread. As I said there, bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I just read about it in the weather thread. As I said there, bonne chance, mon ami.


Thanks Marc .... and now we're able to proceed with our dinner as planned!! Heh, nothing special .. more or less what was prepared (and enjoyed) yesterday, but heh, it's warm stuff, and sure beats having to come up with something when the power is out!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc .... and now we're able to proceed with our dinner as planned!! Heh, nothing special .. more or less what was prepared (and enjoyed) yesterday, but heh, it's warm stuff, and sure beats having to come up with something when the power is out!!


Just saw an outdoor report from Granville Street in Vancouver. What a mess ........ typical for here, but a mess there. Good luck.


----------



## SINC

We're getting more snow tonight and for the next two days. This is a repeat of two years ago when we got record cold and huge snowfalls. Look at our back driveway, taken two minutes ago and the first day of winter has yet to arrive.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies would love that sort of snow, Don. The wet snow clings to their fur, but they love to plow through dry snow, no matter how deep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to start breakfast soon, but first, coffee............ the staff of Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we got an email from Stanley's owners (he's the pup who lives in Sherwood Park), who tell us that he loves to play out in the cold and dry snow. Went to see how cold it was in SP, and I thought of the Johnny Carson line "How cold was it?" Edmonton, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Man, this is cold!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ultra-rare cars going up for auction at Barrett-Jackson - 1971 Hemi 'Cuda (1) - CNNMoney

Don, some SAP webbits?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The doxies would love that sort of snow, Don. The wet snow clings to their fur, but they love to plow through dry snow, no matter how deep.


All those tracks in the snow in our back yard are from our neighbours two dogs who run free. That will end soon when the city institutes it's new dog leash bylaw in the new year. We are one of the last cities in the country to allow free range dogs.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, we got an email from Stanley's owners (he's the pup who lives in Sherwood Park), who tell us that he loves to play out in the cold and dry snow. Went to see how cold it was in SP, and I thought of the Johnny Carson line "How cold was it?" Edmonton, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada
> 
> Man, this is cold!!!!!!!!!


This is shaping up to be one of the coldest on record Marc.



Dr.G. said:


> Ultra-rare cars going up for auction at Barrett-Jackson - 1971 Hemi 'Cuda (1) - CNNMoney
> 
> Don, some SAP webbits?


Merci sir, that is a great one for SAP


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a busy SAP today with pics of decorated homes, a video that will make you hold your breath as a mother duck tries to get her brood across a busy highway and a dog who goes boing, boing, boing in our Mini Clip.


----------



## SINC

A wee bit of a gas war on here this past week. Now at 95.9/litre, so it's a good morning to go and fill up the Suzuki 4 x 4. Come to think of it, the last time I filled up was when I returned from the eye specialist appointment in Edmonton during that big snow storm on November 7. Oh well, the tank is still just over half full, so it will only take about $30 to top it up.


----------



## groovetube

Still a hell of a lot cheaper than here in Germany, average is 1.70 euros/litre

Cold and rainy here in north Germany, near the border of France right now. Getting Internet here seems surprisingly difficult in a country noted for its technology!


----------



## SINC

Marc, some dachshund trivia you may not have known:

World-famous diving Dachshund Boniface dies in Russia - English pravda.ru


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> That video is a fake, it didn't happen:
> 
> Global News | Fake video showing eagle snatching baby in Montreal goes viral


Good spot Don, I couldn't see the gaps from my monitor, but the local TV station here slow-mo'd the thing and you could see the break in the wing and the child still moving up once the eagle let go.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> All those tracks in the snow in our back yard are from our neighbours two dogs who run free. That will end soon when the city institutes it's new dog leash bylaw in the new year. We are one of the last cities in the country to allow free range dogs.


Only Daisy and Abby, our two old ladies, are allowed off the leash in our front yard. They can't go very far, so I just stand there on the porch and let them roam about in the front. Out back, the four younger doxies race about chasing each other.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This is shaping up to be one of the coldest on record Marc.
> 
> 
> 
> Merci sir, that is a great one for SAP


XX)XX) I can't imagine day after day after day when the high might be -11C.

Glad to be of service. Feel free to use the doxie pics I post for SAP if you need filler.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, some dachshund trivia you may not have known:
> 
> World-famous diving Dachshund Boniface dies in Russia - English pravda.ru


Sad.  He looked like a fine standard black and tan doxie. However, he did not seem to like the water, since doxies are digging not swimming dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Still a hell of a lot cheaper than here in Germany, average is 1.70 euros/litre
> 
> Cold and rainy here in north Germany, near the border of France right now. Getting Internet here seems surprisingly difficult in a country noted for its technology!


$1.20 a liter here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea here, but it is almost tea time in TO (sounds like a Broadway musical). Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Skytrained to downtown. Vancouver this morning -- checked into the hotel before 11am. We were upgraded to a junior suite, at no extra cost, a nice surprise. It's much milder today, and wet, but no snow. I renewed my BC ID card, which expired on my birthday, so good to go for another five years. Not much planned for the rest of the day, but will get out and about some more, and then later for dinner.
Hope the day is treating everyone one well.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. Skytrained to downtown. Vancouver this morning -- checked into the hotel before 11am. We were upgraded to a junior suite, at no extra cost, a nice surprise. It's much milder today, and wet, but no snow. I renewed my BC ID card, which expired on my birthday, so good to go for another five years. Not much planned for the rest of the day, but will get out and about some more, and then later for dinner.
> Hope the day is treating everyone one well.
> Cheers!


Have a good day and evening, John. Good to know that you still have John on your ID. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the TGIF Breakfast now ............. as soon as the coffee is finished brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess we are still here as Winter started about a half hour ago here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, coffee is ready ............... but where is the new SAP?????????? Liked those pics of the lights of St. A. from yesterday's SAP. Still can't get over how those ducklings made it across the highway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, had to chuckle at the clip of the dog barking at the statue. A few of our doxies have barked at garden gnomes.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see you found the new SAP all by yourself. Didn't get it online until about 5:15 this morning, sorry about that. 

I loved the bit about the grocery cashier in, "Wouldn't It Be Great If This Happened More Often?"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I see you found the new SAP all by yourself. Didn't get it online until about 5:15 this morning, sorry about that.
> 
> I loved the bit about the grocery cashier in, "Wouldn't It Be Great If This Happened More Often?"


True. I have wanted to say to those sorts of people "Do you need me to help you with your counting?"


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Enjoying some coffee while Jean catches a few more winks. We found a great little Japanese restaurant last evening and enjoyed some sushi. Stopped by a square after and watched people skating, and listened to some Christmas music. A nightcap after to cap off a rather fine evening. Will do a little sightseeing this morning, then relax most the afternoon, to be up for tonight and The Nutcracker.
Wish I had brought the MacBook Air with me, find typing on this iPad difficult.
Have a great day!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Enjoying some coffee while Jean catches a few more winks. We found a great little Japanese restaurant last evening and enjoyed some sushi. Stopped by a square after and watched people skating, and listened to some Christmas music. A nightcap after to cap off a rather fine evening. Will do a little sightseeing this morning, then relax most the afternoon, to be up for tonight and The Nutcracker.
> Wish I had brought the MacBook Air with me, find typing on this iPad difficult.
> Have a great day!


Afternoon, John. Sounds as if you are having a grand time. Kudos. Have fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like Rudy has a girlfriend ........... Maggie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ho ho ho ..........

This is Buster and Lucy, both of whom we bred.


----------



## groovetube

Evening from koln Germany, what an amazing city here the cathedral is breathtaking. I have to say after driving from Italy through Switzerland Austria and Germany, I am blown away by the solar panels and wind power I have seen here. People really see things differently here when it comes to conservation. I have one more show tomorrow night and its the flight back from Amsterdam. That should hurt a little.

Tonight's far was pork knuckle and sauerkraut and of course beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Evening from koln Germany, what an amazing city here the cathedral is breathtaking. I have to say after driving from Italy through Switzerland Austria and Germany, I am blown away by the solar panels and wind power I have seen here. People really see things differently here when it comes to conservation. I have one more show tomorrow night and its the flight back from Amsterdam. That should hurt a little.
> 
> Tonight's far was pork knuckle and sauerkraut and of course beer.



Guten tag, Tim. Sounds like you are having a grand time in Europe. How is the tour going along re your music?


----------



## Dr.G.

It's party time for us tonight. Deborah and I are going to two Christmas parties in the neighborhood. Speak with you all later.


----------



## Cameo

Good evening. Had a good day at work. I really love my residents and my coworker of today. They can really lift up spirits. My one resident today was kinda bopping up and down gently almost in time with the music playin. I went over to her and asked if she was enjoying her dance. She smiled and whispered she was just cutting the rug doing a nice little jig. She suffers with dementia. (I work in a locked down unit. The dementia ward) and this was a complete sentence for her. I had not been feeling so well but the smile she gave me just made my day. I have so many happy moments these people have given me as we'll as stories when aggressive behaviour has made for some interesting challenges. Totally love this job
Hoping everyone is having a great evening


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good evening. Had a good day at work. I really love my residents and my coworker of today. They can really lift up spirits. My one resident today was kinda bopping up and down gently almost in time with the music playin. I went over to her and asked if she was enjoying her dance. She smiled and whispered she was just cutting the rug doing a nice little jig. She suffers with dementia. (I work in a locked down unit. The dementia ward) and this was a complete sentence for her. I had not been feeling so well but the smile she gave me just made my day. I have so many happy moments these people have given me as we'll as stories when aggressive behaviour has made for some interesting challenges. Totally love this job
> Hoping everyone is having a great evening


Evening, Jeanne. Really good to hear that things are going well for you at work. That can make Life so much easier to bear. Smile and the world smiles with you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like the snow and deep freeze are here well past Christmas. Good excuse for several hot cheery fires over the holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Looks like the snow and deep freeze are here well past Christmas. Good excuse for several hot cheery fires over the holidays.


Sounds warm and cozy, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is sunny and 0C so we decided to take the younger doxies for a bit of a run. Time now for breakfast and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Yum the coffee smells good. .. Thanks Marc.

A fine day yesterday, topped off with attending a performance of The Nutcracker. We sure enjoyed it. Came back to the hotel, and talked about it, with a couple of nightcaps. Our first ballet, and it was something we will not soon forget - so beautiful and colourful, and that wonderful music.

We were treated to a dry evening as well. it rained much of the afternoon, but stopped by 5pm and was dry for our walk to and back from the theatre - another nice treat, and pleasant surprise.

It's back to home this morning. Just a Skytrain ride away of about 40 minutes from here in downtown Vancouver, so an easy trip. Then back to our reality, but packed with nice memories of our stay, and times. Catch you later, from the home front.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cute goat giggles clip and of course loved the HS bits. I miss that show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Glad the ballet was enjoyable as was your evening. Speak with you later.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, cute goat giggles clip and of course loved the HS bits. I miss that show.


Morning Marc and John. Did you happen to notice the windshield suddenly crack on impact with that truck in the mini clip about the close call?

I had a devil of a time getting SAP online this morning. My MBP somehow reverted everything to yesterday and I had to redo the entire site before I could upload. It's really doing weird things, but it will have to wait until after Christmas for any repairs. I refuse to go anywhere near the Apple store at West Ed Mall this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and John. Did you happen to notice the windshield suddenly crack on impact with that truck in the mini clip about the close call?
> 
> I had a devil of a time getting SAP online this morning. My MBP somehow reverted everything to yesterday and I had to redo the entire site before I could upload. It's really doing weird things, but it will have to wait until after Christmas for any repairs. I refuse to go anywhere near the Apple store at West Ed Mall this time of year.


Close call indeed, Don. Amazing that it was not a major pile up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and John. Did you happen to notice the windshield suddenly crack on impact with that truck in the mini clip about the close call?
> 
> I had a devil of a time getting SAP online this morning. My MBP somehow reverted everything to yesterday and I had to redo the entire site before I could upload. It's really doing weird things, but it will have to wait until after Christmas for any repairs. I refuse to go anywhere near the Apple store at West Ed Mall this time of year.


Don, maybe Santa will leave you a new MBP under your tree ............... that is if you have been a good boy this year. We shall see.


----------



## Cameo

Good day everyone. Cold here. Just did some Xmas decorating. A friend told me he was going to get me my tree so I just might let him. That's what I love most about Xmas - my decorations! So I am happy 
It is nice to be able to post again too. 
Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## johnp

Late-Morning/Afternoon everyone. Back home in Burnaby .. hassle-free return from downtown Vancouver. Weather cooperated .. it was just starting to rain as we left, and no rain here as yet when we go home. But the rain didn't take long to come this way, and it looks like a wet afternoon ahead.

A little grocery shopping when I got back, at one of our local Asian markets - some fruits & veggies for the next few days. One more food stop to do, for some Christmas Day stuff, that's to a supermarket, so I'll do that Sunday morning, early, before too many others are out & about and doing the same thing!! Otherwise, we're all set for the rest of the weekend, and beyond.

Still have some eggnog & rum in the fridge, so we're good-to-go for some cheer this afternoon.

Good wishes to all.


----------



## friend

Good evening Marc, Don, Jeanne, John and all.

I hope ye all are fine and that x-mas isn't getting the better of ye.
Taken Daniel to the airport, he's going to his mom in Seattle for x-mas.
Rather tired today after staying up last night.
Late dinner for the kids, making pancakes now.
Tomorrow I'm going to take it easy and write and get some work done.

Santa, all I want for x-mas I already have: 
Great kids, a wonderful girlfriend, nice friends (of which some are here at the forum)
good health and a nice job. So I just wish that I can keep it and hoping for marriage next year.
Oh, and peace on earth too please. 
And I pray for a new approach to poverty, global warming, gun control, racism and violence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good day everyone. Cold here. Just did some Xmas decorating. A friend told me he was going to get me my tree so I just might let him. That's what I love most about Xmas - my decorations! So I am happy
> It is nice to be able to post again too.
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Afternoon, Jeanne. Good luck with your Christmas tree decorating. If you need any stocking stuffers, we could send some little "items" out your way. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Late-Morning/Afternoon everyone. Back home in Burnaby .. hassle-free return from downtown Vancouver. Weather cooperated .. it was just starting to rain as we left, and no rain here as yet when we go home. But the rain didn't take long to come this way, and it looks like a wet afternoon ahead.
> 
> A little grocery shopping when I got back, at one of our local Asian markets - some fruits & veggies for the next few days. One more food stop to do, for some Christmas Day stuff, that's to a supermarket, so I'll do that Sunday morning, early, before too many others are out & about and doing the same thing!! Otherwise, we're all set for the rest of the weekend, and beyond.
> 
> Still have some eggnog & rum in the fridge, so we're good-to-go for some cheer this afternoon.
> 
> Good wishes to all.


Welcome back home, John. Glad to hear that it all went uneventuful.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening Marc, Don, Jeanne, John and all.
> 
> I hope ye all are fine and that x-mas isn't getting the better of ye.
> Taken Daniel to the airport, he's going to his mom in Seattle for x-mas.
> Rather tired today after staying up last night.
> Late dinner for the kids, making pancakes now.
> Tomorrow I'm going to take it easy and write and get some work done.
> 
> Santa, all I want for x-mas I already have:
> Great kids, a wonderful girlfriend, nice friends (of which some are here at the forum)
> good health and a nice job. So I just wish that I can keep it and hoping for marriage next year.
> Oh, and peace on earth too please.
> And I pray for a new approach to poverty, global warming, gun control, racism and violence.


Afternoon, Caman. That sounds like a grand Christmas wish. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

How Santa got his reindeer - CNN.com

Don, some SAP reindeer fodder?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, maybe Santa will leave you a new MBP under your tree ............... that is if you have been a good boy this year. We shall see.


Not likely Marc, this one was received last Christmas.


----------



## johnp

friend said:


> Santa, all I want for x-mas I already have:
> Great kids, a wonderful girlfriend, nice friends (of which some are here at the forum)
> good health and a nice job. So I just wish that I can keep it and hoping for marriage next year.
> Oh, and peace on earth too please.
> And I pray for a new approach to poverty, global warming, gun control, racism and violence.


Caman ... good on you, and hope you get those 2013 wishes!! And I too, hope we all get the other ones!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How Santa got his reindeer - CNN.com
> 
> Don, some SAP reindeer fodder?


Good find Marc, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not likely Marc, this one was received last Christmas.


Well, you never know .................


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good find Marc, merci.


Thought you might like it, Don.


----------



## groovetube

Greetings from Amsterdam. Found some wifi. 3 hours to sleep and on a plane back into Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Greetings from Amsterdam. Found some wifi. 3 hours to sleep and on a plane back into Canada.


Bon voyage, Tim, or as they say there "Heb een goede reis". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah suggested we get this for the doxies. :greedy:

World's Most Expensive Recreational Vehicle - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Deborah suggested we get this for the doxies. :greedy:
> 
> World's Most Expensive Recreational Vehicle - YouTube


By all means Marc, go for it, after all doxies demand excellence, not to mention a tad more than my budget supports.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> By all means Marc, go for it, after all doxies demand excellence, not to mention a tad more than my budget supports.


Well, I did not win the grand prize of $3 million dollars in the Lotto 6-49 last night, so this shall have to remain on her wish list.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start Sunday Brunch now .............. but first, some strong coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the coffee is good on this cold morning. Just for you, a Just For Laughs Gag on SAP this morning along with our mini clip of a scared woman and a yarn about a guy reprimanded for farting at work.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning Marc, Don and everyone. Went to my friends Xmas get together last night and it was great. Sluggish this am but will ask for tea instead of coffee if I may?
Work this evening off tomorrow and working the rest of the week
My two sons are on their way home now after picking up their brother in North Bay. He is home from AB for a few days
Hoping everyone has a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the coffee is good on this cold morning. Just for you, a Just For Laughs Gag on SAP this morning along with our mini clip of a scared woman and a yarn about a guy reprimanded for farting at work.


Afternoon, Don. Shall check it out after lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good morning Marc, Don and everyone. Went to my friends Xmas get together last night and it was great. Sluggish this am but will ask for tea instead of coffee if I may?
> Work this evening off tomorrow and working the rest of the week
> My two sons are on their way home now after picking up their brother in North Bay. He is home from AB for a few days
> Hoping everyone has a great day


Tea coming right up, Jeanne. Good to hear that you are off for a few days to enjoy time with your family. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Seasons Greetings Shang! 

I hope everyone is well here. It's nice to see Jeanne around. Safe travels Tim.


----------



## SINC

Just finished up making shirred eggs for breakfast. I had forgotten how much I love them and it's quick and easy in the microwave instead of the oven.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Seasons Greetings Shang!
> 
> I hope everyone is well here. It's nice to see Jeanne around. Safe travels Tim.


Afternoon, Kim. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how might shirred eggs be made? I never heard of them.


----------



## SINC

Marc, shirred eggs are usually baked, but I use the microwave. Knowing you do not like raw yolks, they might be just for you rather than scrambled. 

I put an ounce or slightly less of milk or half and half cream in the bottom of a shallow bowl, then add a quarter teaspoon of butter and crack two eggs into the bowl. Normally you would bake these in the oven until they reached the desired state of doneness you like, in your case, hard yolks. In my case I cook them in the microwave on setting four of 10 for three minutes which leaves me with a soft yolk and the white cooked. 

Very important if you use the microwave that you pierce the yolks of the eggs six or eight times each with a toothpick, otherwise they will explode. No need to do this if you use the oven. You can add variety by sprinkling some shredded cheddar cheese over them before cooking, a bit of pre-cooked bacon or thinly sliced green onions or anything else that might strike your fancy.

Here is an easy recipe for one variety with cheese using the overn:

Shirred Eggs - Baked Shirred Eggs Recipe with Cheddar Cheese

I find the microwave much quicker and no pre-heating of the oven required.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, shirred eggs are usually baked, but I use the microwave. Knowing you do not like raw yolks, they might be just for you rather than scrambled.
> 
> I put an ounce or slightly less of milk or half and half cream in the bottom of a shallow bowl, then add a quarter teaspoon of butter and crack two eggs into the bowl. Normally you would bake these in the oven until they reached the desired state of doneness you like, in your case, hard yolks. In my case I cook them in the microwave on setting four of 10 for three minutes which leaves me with a soft yolk and the white cooked.
> 
> Very important if you use the microwave that you pierce the yolks of the eggs six or eight times each with a toothpick, otherwise they will explode. No need to do this if you use the oven. You can add variety by sprinkling some shredded cheddar cheese over them before cooking, a bit of pre-cooked bacon or thinly sliced green onions or anything else that might strike your fancy.
> 
> Here is an easy recipe for one variety with cheese using the overn:
> 
> Shirred Eggs - Baked Shirred Eggs Recipe with Cheddar Cheese
> 
> I find the microwave much quicker and no pre-heating of the oven required.


Interesting. I might try this recipe soon. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How is Life treating you these days?


I am OK thanks. Life is... um, Life is testing me for that which I could not study. I'll be happy with a simple majority pass, please.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I am OK thanks. Life is... um, Life is testing me for that which I could not study. I'll be happy with a simple majority pass, please.


Well, hang in there, Kim. Remember, only the ocean is the one teacher that does not allow a failing grade. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. I might try this recipe soon. Merci, mon ami.


Marc, knowing you do not like runny eggs, your only likely two options were scrambled or hard boiled. I thought you might find this an interesting diversion from those two options. Let me know how it all works out for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, knowing you do not like runny eggs, your only likely two options were scrambled or hard boiled. I thought you might find this an interesting diversion from those two options. Let me know how it all works out for you.


Well, Deborah got me to eat poached eggs last month, since I do not like hard boiled eggs. So, we shall try this recipe someday soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bing Crosby's famous song is just now on the radio ..............."I'm dreaming of a Santa dachshund .............."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is just now forming, so it should be a grand Christmas eve. I shall start the coffee and breakfast to get you all on your way. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, time for a quick coffee and then will build SAP for tomorrow and the next few days. A busy SAP today with lots of Christmas cartoons and a dog who pulls the old bait and switch trick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will get some fresh coffee and then check out SAP.


----------



## groovetube

I am home. Trying to digest the experiences, the wonderful people I met, I want to go back, like soon. But an absolutely wonderful homecoming.

Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> I am home. Trying to digest the experiences, the wonderful people I met, I want to go back, like soon. But an absolutely wonderful homecoming.
> 
> Happy holidays everyone.


Glad you had fun. Hope it was at least mildly profitable as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I am home. Trying to digest the experiences, the wonderful people I met, I want to go back, like soon. But an absolutely wonderful homecoming.
> 
> Happy holidays everyone.


Welcome home, Tim. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Sweet .......................


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning Shang!


Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How are you today?


Well, I'm at the office, so that's seldom a good time.... 

Otherwise, I'm good. How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM High Tea, but I am making some mulled wine if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are having our traditional Christmas Eve party for friends and neighbors in a few hours, so if I am not online at midnight my time, I want to wish you all a merry Christmas. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Just in case I don't get the opportunity later, I'll take this time to wish all at/on ehMac a Merry Christmas & a very Happy New Year.



_Please - don't drink and drive, Take this time to Kiss your children, hug your friends and appreciate the important things - you only get one trip through this life!_


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Just in case I don't get the opportunity later, I'll take this time to wish all at/on ehMac a Merry Christmas & a very Happy New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> _Please - don't drink and drive, Take this time to Kiss your children, hug your friends and appreciate the important things - you only get one trip through this life!_


Same to you, Bill ................ and VERY wise advice. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> Just in case I don't get the opportunity later, I'll take this time to wish all at/on ehMac a Merry Christmas & a very Happy New Year.
> _Please - don't drink and drive, Take this time to Kiss your children, hug your friends and appreciate the important things - you only get one trip through this life!_


Thanks Bill ... and from us, wishing the same back to you!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> We are having our traditional Christmas Eve party for friends and neighbors in a few hours, so if I am not online at midnight my time, I want to wish you all a merry Christmas. Paix, mes amis.


Thanks, and enjoy Marc ..... sounds like a great Christmas eve.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks, and enjoy Marc ..... sounds like a great Christmas eve.


It was. Our party just ended .............. and we have finished cleaning up at 235AM.:yawn: Time to call it a night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Christmas day is here and I shall be heading off for bed now. I shall have a nice Christmas morning brunch waiting for each of you when you rise to face this fine day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and Merry Christmas!

Up early to get SAP online with a video today that will bring back memories as we take a look at Bob Hope's various years entertaining the troops at Christmas. He is long gone but never forgotten. Now, where's the turkey?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Merry Christmas to you as well. The turkey is just where you left it yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. While Don is working on SAP, or sleeping, I shall be getting our Christmas Bruch ready. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Merry Christmas morning everyone. Hope it's a find day ahead for all. 
Good Wishes & Cheers!!


----------



## friend

Merry Christmas everyone.
Have a great holiday. :clap::love2:


----------



## friend

.


----------



## friend

More pics.


----------



## friend

Ciarán has played so much computer games that he has a new hairdo!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Merry Christmas morning everyone. Hope it's a find day ahead for all.
> Good Wishes & Cheers!!


Same to you, John. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Caman. Looks like a happy family. Peace, my friend.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Great pics, Caman. Looks like a happy family. Peace, my friend.


I agree .. nice looking family and Christmas spread. Good wishes and cheers - and all the best in the New Year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting a bit nippy across Canada and Sweden, so I guess it it time to stoke up the wood stove.

Wood Stove - 2012 Year In Review - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Getting a bit nippy across Canada and Sweden, so I guess it it time to stoke up the wood stove.
> 
> Wood Stove - 2012 Year In Review - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador


But what bout Russia.
Down towards -60C.
And they have had -40 in the part bordering Mogolia for weeks.
A lot of the central heating has frozen to bits and some people 
cant sty in heir homes anymore because the ave no heating at all.


----------



## SINC

An old friend from Calgary dropped off a premium bottle of red for us yesterday and I set it out to breathe as I was setting the table. Only way to sample that is with giant wine glasses, another gift from a now long dead friend. Nice. Canardly wait!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> But what bout Russia.
> Down towards -60C.
> And they have had -40 in the part bordering Mogolia for weeks.
> A lot of the central heating has frozen to bits and some people
> cant sty in heir homes anymore because the ave no heating at all.


That is not "nippy", that is bone chilling cold, Caman.XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The Christmas dinner was great, and the family we had over left a few hours ago. Just as we finished cleaning up, a few neighbors dropped in with a bottle of Baileys and one of Grand Marnier. They just left, so it was a grand Christmas Day. 

Sadly, some here are off for Boxing Day sales which began less than an hour ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night ............... or morning. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. How about Boxing Day Brunch in Bed today?


----------



## groovetube

sounds great. Up early my sleeping patterns are a little off.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, no Boxing Day shopping for me, although a couple of buddies and I may venture out to a new pub in town to try out the Celtic music and atmosphere. A mini clip today of a load of live beef being overturned as a truck rolls on SAP and little else but some humour and Christmas lights.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. No Boxing Day sales for me either. We had a great Christmas day, and looking forward to more of the same today -- will enjoy the day with a little more good food and cheer. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## JCCanuck

Morning ye all and hope you all had a Merry Christmas! 
Aaaah now I can relax after all this madness the last few months.  Not! Wife's 50th birthday January 28th 
Oh well, at least we got the Samsung 55" LED and a soundbar online on Christmas Eve so no line ups for us (which I wouldn't do anyway).


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That sort of Boxing Day event is acceptable, since there are no huge crowds.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. No Boxing Day sales for me either. We had a great Christmas day, and looking forward to more of the same today -- will enjoy the day with a little more good food and cheer. Have a great day everyone!


A wise plan, John. Same to you and your wife. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Morning ye all and hope you all had a Merry Christmas!
> Aaaah now I can relax after all this madness the last few months.  Not! Wife's 50th birthday January 28th
> Oh well, at least we got the Samsung 55" LED and a soundbar online on Christmas Eve so no line ups for us (which I wouldn't do anyway).


Morning, Todd. My wife's birthday is in March so I have a bit of time to shop after the madness. Of course, for #50, you have to get the right thing. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day All

I hope you had a great Christmas with friends and family. Our children were home and we had a wonderful traditional Turkey supper.

Just enough snow to turn the landscape white (EC is predicting 5 to 10 cm more tonight). A tad cool & gray, but otherwise a very pleasant time.

It's a good day today to sit quietly and appreciate our good fortune ( and maybe sample a beverage or two)


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day All
> 
> I hope you had a great Christmas with friends and family. Our children were home and we had a wonderful traditional Turkey supper.
> 
> Just enough snow to turn the landscape white (EC is predicting 5 to 10 cm more tonight). A tad cool & gray, but otherwise a very pleasant time.
> 
> It's a good day today to sit quietly and appreciate our good fortune ( and maybe sample a beverage or two)


Afternoon, Bill. That sounds like a fine idea. Hope this finds you well and relaxed. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Hope ye are well me friends.
I'm sick with stuffy nose, cough, headache and a slight fever.
This is not what I asked Santa for!


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang, 

It sounds and looks like many have had a nice holiday season so far. I've cooked two large dinners in a row (with help) and now today I am looking forward to no cooking and only eating leftovers. So far today I've enjoyed cheesies, coffee (with Bailey's), homemade perogies, natcho chips and jube jubes. How's that for an interesting diet?


Caman- nice pictures. Looks like you were cooking and feasting as well. 

Don - Amarone - Very nice wine, as I'm sure you know. 

Hope everyone else is having a nice, relaxing day today as well.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Morning all, no Boxing Day shopping for me, although a couple of buddies and I may venture out to a new pub in town to try out the Celtic music and atmosphere. A mini clip today of a load of live beef being overturned as a truck rolls on SAP and little else but some humour and Christmas lights.


Don: The GIF on SAP = Extreme Cow tipping! 

Caman - Oh No! Get better soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hope ye are well me friends.
> I'm sick with stuffy nose, cough, headache and a slight fever.
> This s not what I asked Santa for!


Sorry to hear that you are sick, Caman. Hopefully, it shall not be long lasting. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> It sounds and looks like many have had a nice holiday season so far. I've cooked two large dinners in a row (with help) and now today I am looking forward to no cooking and only eating leftovers. So far today I've enjoyed cheesies, coffee (with Bailey's), homemade perogies, natcho chips and jube jubes. How's that for an interesting diet?
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a nice, relaxing day today as well.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, an interesting diet indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea and we have some freshly baked Christmas cookies and date squares, compliments of my neighbors for whom I snow blow their driveways.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. We just came inside from an enjoyable and good-sized "cheer" break out on the balcony - it was fun watching the changing sky conditions - the weather just doesn't seem to know what to do today!! 

Some good leftovers from our Christmas dinner to enjoy today -- no turkey, but we stuffed a large butternut squash (with a rice & sausage dressing, laced with a little wine), and close to half of it is left to re-heat and enjoy today - yeah!! I will add 'my' lemon, honey, garlic, and cormeal chicken breasts, and some apple sauce (with mandarin orange and banana) .... and we'll be set to go. 

But first a little more cheer, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Just got back from having dinner at the home of someone else ................ and thus, no cleaning up.


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone.



Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Just got back from having dinner at the home of someone else ................ and thus, no cleaning up.


Best kind of dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

Sounds like everyone had a nice Xmas. Me too. Stay safe be happy take care and talk to you later


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Best kind of dinner.


Very true, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Sounds like everyone had a nice Xmas. Me too. Stay safe be happy take care and talk to you later


Good to hear this, Jeanne. I trust all you family made it home with no major problems due to the weather. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I don't have anything special for breakfast this morning, so I am hoping to whip together something that shall interest one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Our son Matt happened upon a house fire last night and sent me a short video, so we had an exclusive on SAP this morning. And if you have every wondered how the tradition of having that little angel atop your Christmas tree, wonder no more, we have that story too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Our son Matt happened upon a house fire last night and sent me a short video, so we had an exclusive on SAP this morning. And if you have every wondered how the tradition of having that little angel atop your Christmas tree, wonder no more, we have that story too.


Morning, Don. "And thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree."


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Shovelled snow for the first time in over 7 years. This is new for 2 reasons.... 1) I now live in a place where I am responsible for shovelling, and 2) Toronto has snow.


----------



## eMacMan

Those of you who have/love pets may enjoy todays Joy of Tech.
The Joy of Tech comic... Pet Resolutions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Shovelled snow for the first time in over 7 years. This is new for 2 reasons.... 1) I now live in a place where I am responsible for shovelling, and 2) Toronto has snow.


Stay warm and safe, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Those of you who have/love pets may enjoy todays Joy of Tech.
> The Joy of Tech comic... Pet Resolutions.


Cute. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Stay warm and safe, Sonal.


Fortunately Toronto's first major snow came on a day when hardly anyone is out and about. Few cars on the road. That will give everyone time to figure out how to drive in snow again.

Still, I took Gordan's car this morning since he has AWD. The laneway behind our garage does not get plowed, and my parents street (where I work) is a dead-end so it's the last to get plowed.... also my car is really low on gas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Fortunately Toronto's first major snow came on a day when hardly anyone is out and about. Few cars on the road. That will give everyone time to figure out how to drive in snow again.
> 
> Still, I took Gordan's car this morning since he has AWD. The laneway behind our garage does not get plowed, and my parents street (where I work) is a dead-end so it's the last to get plowed.... also my car is really low on gas.


How much snow did you folks get? Saw the video clips on the Weather Network re the snow in Windsor, and that looks like the sort of snow we get here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Gus who fathered five pups last month at a home just outside of Regina (four boys, one girl), today is the proud father of two boys and three girls, one of whom is a black and tan to go along with all of the wild boar coats. Should be interesting when we get the pics of the pups. So, cigars all around for one and all (chocolate cigars, of course).


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> How much snow did you folks get? Saw the video clips on the Weather Network re the snow in Windsor, and that looks like the sort of snow we get here in St. John's.


You'll chuckle.... about 10 cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You'll chuckle.... about 10 cm.


As in 4 inches? Well, if it is heavy, that is nothing to laugh or chuckle about, since it can cause back problems or heart attacks. Stay safe, mon amie.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well, we all knew it would happen eventually!

We have snow

Thankfully it's not deep enough to require my getting the tractor & blower out to clear my drive - a few days of back & forth should pack it down to make a base, or it will melt in the rain/sun.

Anyway, it brightens the landscape, covers over the old growth, adds to the Christmas spirit and in a way puts a finish on the year - it's winter, spring is next (eventually) with it the refresh of the land.


----------



## friend

Nope, not better.
Worse. XX)


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> As in 4 inches? Well, if it is heavy, that is nothing to laugh or chuckle about, since it can cause back problems or heart attacks. Stay safe, mon amie.


Mostly light fluffy stuff. I could actually sweep a lot of it off my steps with a broom.

I did have to teach Gordan a little bit about shovelling.... he's lived in a condo apartment since he was 10, so it's been a long while since he wielded a shovel. He actually said "I hope this melts soon, because otherwise we're going to have mountains of snow on our lawn." :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Well, we all knew it would happen eventually!
> 
> We have snow
> 
> Thankfully it's not deep enough to require my getting the tractor & blower out to clear my drive - a few days of back & forth should pack it down to make a base, or it will melt in the rain/sun.
> 
> Anyway, it brightens the landscape, covers over the old growth, adds to the Christmas spirit and in a way puts a finish on the year - it's winter, spring is next (eventually) with it the refresh of the land.


Guess that is a plan, Bill. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nope, not better.
> Worse. XX)


Sorry to hear this, Caman. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Mostly light fluffy stuff. I could actually sweep a lot of it off my steps with a broom.
> 
> I did have to teach Gordan a little bit about shovelling.... he's lived in a condo apartment since he was 10, so it's been a long while since he wielded a shovel. He actually said "I hope this melts soon, because otherwise we're going to have mountains of snow on our lawn." :lmao:


Sweeping snow is what Deborah is used to from living in Calgary and Edmonton. She helped me with shoveling snow a couple of weeks ago and is still stiff from these efforts. Sometimes in Feb., when it is really cold (e.g., -10C) we might get this sort of snow.

Good that you are teaching Gordon about the "joys" of shoveling.


----------



## Sonal

From what I recall, our first couple of snowfalls are typically the light stuff, and then later on we get hit with the heavy wet stuff, freezing rain, etc.... mind you, it's been a while since we've had a typical winter in Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> From what I recall, our first couple of snowfalls are typically the light stuff, and then later on we get hit with the heavy wet stuff, freezing rain, etc.... mind you, it's been a while since we've had a typical winter in Toronto.


Well, they really got pounded in Windsor, ON from the looks of things on the Weather Network. Guess they won't have to send the troops out in the GTA this time.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, they really got pounded in Windsor, ON from the looks of things on the Weather Network. Guess they won't have to send the troops out in the GTA this time.


Ottawa seems to be hit hard too. Hopefully, Toronto can manage without the army for now.


----------



## johnp

friend said:


> Nope, not better.
> Worse. XX)


... hang in there guy ... sending some of my "super-infused" chicken soup your way ... hope it helps!!!


----------



## SINC

Well, speaking of snow, many have asked here and in other threads how our winter has been so far. 

To answer that question, I decided to shoot a short video tour of our property beginning with the fence line on the NW corner of our lot and following the sidewalk around the house all the way to the back door on the rear deck. 

As you will see, we have a lot of snow, and a lot of sidewalk to shovel. The public sidewalk alone is 250 feet long around our corner lot, not to mention two double driveways plus the walk from the rear detached garage/workshop onto the rear courtyard and around the north side of the house back to the front door.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2TAQEzFQvY


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. Hope the snow storms will soon "cease & desist" for all having such!! It may be "damp-cold" here, but no complaints, it's easy for us "youngsters" to get out & about. 

I found a fresh turkey at half-price this morning, and have now "processed" it --we'll prepare the hindquarters today, the rest has been frozen for other times. Our Christmas dinner did not include turkey, so this is our first taste, and I'm sure we will enjoy it.

Just in from an enjoyable balcony "cheer break" ... the cheer served up in some tall, and very "merry-looking" drink glasses the daughter brought our way Christmas morning. Little things mean a lot, eh!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## partsguy

Here's a song to go along with that the video Sinc posted.

It Snowed by Meaghan Smith - YouTube


----------



## JCCanuck

I don't mind the 100 mm of snow we got in Mississauga, just got spanking brand new snow tires to go with my fairly new car, a Honda Civic 2012, about a month ago when it is was dry and not so cold. Bring it on!


----------



## johnp

I wish I had pictures of my home in Corner Brook, NF, and the snowfall I had to deal with each winter there. The average winter snowfall back when I lived there was some 18 feet!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Ottawa seems to be hit hard too. Hopefully, Toronto can manage without the army for now.


It's the people who were not in the GTA in the Winter of 2007 who are the ones most in harm's way. They don't have the background experiences to deal with this situation.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZEMRAWaVr8]Special Report: Snow in Toronto - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am still amazed that the streets still have snow on them. No plows still?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone. Hope the snow storms will soon "cease & desist" for all having such!! It may be "damp-cold" here, but no complaints, it's easy for us "youngsters" to get out & about.
> 
> I found a fresh turkey at half-price this morning, and have now "processed" it --we'll prepare the hindquarters today, the rest has been frozen for other times. Our Christmas dinner did not include turkey, so this is our first taste, and I'm sure we will enjoy it.
> 
> Just in from an enjoyable balcony "cheer break" ... the cheer served up in some tall, and very "merry-looking" drink glasses the daughter brought our way Christmas morning. Little things mean a lot, eh!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Yes, sounds like a cheery moment for you, John. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I am still amazed that the streets still have snow on them. No plows still?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P9BtO25j3o]St. John's Snow - YouTube[/ame]

Don, you can see why the streets of St. John's must be plowed and plowed often. These streets and roads are all within a kilometer or two of my home.

Of course, St.Anthony, NL gets it far worse than us here in St.John's at times.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyFhMaFVeG0[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I am still amazed that the streets still have snow on them. No plows still?


Marc, as I told you earlier, we get ploughed out once and sometimes twice a year. That is it. End of story. This with the highest municipal taxes in Canada. 

They would rather spend it on public art, bike parks, dog off leash areas, flower pots and plants on city streets, subsidizing a major rec. centre that loses millions per year with only 6,000 users out of a population of 63,000, budgeting $6 million to enhance Riel Park and its football field with artificial turf and winding up spending over $40 million or seven times over budget on that park alone. Building that rec centre was put to a plebiscite that passed by a margin of 51 to 49 Percent and cost $42 million seven years ago. I could go on, but by now you can get the picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, as I told you earlier, we get ploughed out once and sometimes twice a year. That is it. End of story. This with the highest municipal taxes in Canada.
> 
> They would rather spend it on public art, bike parks, dog off leash areas, flower pots and plants on city streets, subsidizing a major rec. centre that loses millions per year with only 6,000 users out of a population of 63,000, budgeting $6 million to enhance Riel Park and its football field with artificial turf and winding up spending over $40 million or seven times over budget on that park alone. Building that rec centre was put to a plebiscite that passed by a margin of 51 to 49 Percent and cost $42 million seven years ago. I could go on, but by now you can get the picture.


What will happen next week when you get a warm spell with sunshine and then it goes back to freezing temps? How can you drive on those side streets??? Yes, I have read of some of the projects the St.A. has undertaken on SAP .......... and the response of some taxpayers there as well. I like the idea of a rec center, but not one that is used by 1/10 of the population and loses that much money each year.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What will happen next week when you get a warm spell with sunshine and then it goes back to freezing temps? How can you drive on those side streets???


Ah, notice that our "warm spell" is for daytime highs of -4° to -6°. That will change nothing as no melting will occur. The frost is much too deep into the ground and the roads have such a hard frozen snow pack they will remain just the way they are now. I might add they will remain that way until mid March when we get our first days that cause some melting. When the mush gets so bad that residents can no longer drive, that will prompt the city lords to bring out the ploughs for the second and last time this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, notice that our "warm spell" is for daytime highs of -4° to -6°. That will change nothing as no melting will occur. The frost is much too deep into the ground and the roads have such a hard frozen snow pack they will remain just the way they are now. I might add they will remain that way until mid March when we get our first days that cause some melting. When the mush gets so bad that residents can no longer drive, that will prompt the city lords to bring out the ploughs for the second and last time this winter.


Tuesday Sunny. Low minus 10. High plus 1. 
Wednesday Sunny. Low minus 9. High plus 1. 
Some melting might occur, and then you will have ice on top of that layer of snow.

I can't believe that with your taxes as high as they are, according to the comments of those in the Tax Payers Assoc., that more is not done for the citizens of St.A. re basic care of the roads and safety of folks. What would happen if you did not shovel your sidewalks? That is an issue here in St.John's, and some people say that they will not shovel their walks until the city plows their streets. Now, we have some sidewalk plows to clear away busy sidewalks in front of schools and other such locations.

How long has your current mayor been in office?


----------



## Dr.G.

Our current mayor ran on fiscal conservativism, and was reelected. He kept his promise by announcing a couple of weeks ago the following --

A decrease in the Residential Property Tax mil rate to 8.1 mils. The mil rate was previously set at 10.6 mils.
A decrease in the Business Property Tax mil from an effective level of 31.4 mils to 26.2 mils.
No increase in Water Tax for residential properties.

My property value went up by 20%, but my actual property tax decreased by nearly $200 for the next fiscal year. Not sure what 2014 will hold, but for now, we are all amazed at how much the value of homes here in St.John's has experienced, but how much our actual tax bills have fallen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Tuesday Sunny. Low minus 10. High plus 1.
> Wednesday Sunny. Low minus 9. High plus 1.
> Some melting might occur, and then you will have ice on top of that layer of snow.
> 
> I can't believe that with your taxes as high as they are, according to the comments of those in the Tax Payers Assoc., that more is not done for the citizens of St.A. re basic care of the roads and safety of folks. What would happen if you did not shovel your sidewalks? That is an issue here in St.John's, and some people say that they will not shovel their walks until the city plows their streets. Now, we have some sidewalk plows to clear away busy sidewalks in front of schools and other such locations.
> 
> How long has your current mayor been in office?


We have 48 hours to shovel sidewalks down to concrete or face a fine. The city does not clear sidewalks. Current mayor on council for eight years with about 9 months to go in current term, 5 years and 3 months as mayor for two three year terms. Next election in September, we switch to four year terms instead of three.

Plus one or two will not result in any melting Marc, the cold is too deeply embedded to have any effect unless those temps lasted for a month.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have 48 hours to shovel sidewalks down to concrete or face a fine. The city does not clear sidewalks. Current mayor on council for eight years with about 9 months to go in current term, 5 years and 3 months as mayor for two three year terms. Next election in September, we switch to four year terms instead of three.
> 
> Plus one or two will not result in any melting Marc, the cold is too deeply embedded to have any effect unless those temps lasted for a month.


Thanks for the info, Don. Your civic elections next year should prove interesting, at least if I read the comments of the folks posting on your message board in SAP correctly. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I guess this is the last TGIF Breakfast of 2012. I had better make it a good one, complete with all of your favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that Miniature Wonderland on SAP was amazing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, your timing was good as I just got SAP up about 10 minutes ago, but I did manage to catch you there myself:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, that was me. How are you this morning?


----------



## SINC

Pretty good thanks Marc, but as usual a bit of congestion first thing in the mornings. I have a fairly easy day today, just a half hour to spend on SAP and the day is mine. Ann and I will go shopping today for new winter boots as we each need a pair badly. The boots I am wearing, I bought in 1995 at a local store and paid over $200 for them way back then. They have served me well and frankly still look like new. Black leather with a zipper on each side so I can just pull them on. Even the soles are still in great condition, but the linings have finally word down to the leather inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pretty good thanks Marc, but as usual a bit of congestion first thing in the mornings. I have a fairly easy day today, just a half hour to spend on SAP and the day is mine. Ann and I will go shopping today for new winter boots as we each need a pair badly. The boots I am wearing, I bought in 1995 at a local store and paid over $200 for them way back then. They have served me well and frankly still look like new. Black leather with a zipper on each side so I can just pull them on. Even the soles are still in great condition, but the linings have finally word down to the leather inside.


Have a good time shopping, Don. I find that buying quality the first time saves money in the long run. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

The Lunenburg webcam from the hotel where we stayed when we were last there. It is about a km from our new home ................. and no snow.


----------



## groovetube

morning everyone. I hear you're going to get some storm out there G. We here in TO got a nice blast that we haven't had in a few years. Though probably more like a sprinkling that lasted a little longer than we thought.

First time I've had to do this much shovelling in this house we got in 09 with much longer front walkways. Times that by 2 with the one that goes out to the garage. 30 feet of shovelling! That's gotta be a marathon here in TO with the wee postage stamps you generally get here.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: TIm we got about 5 inches here in WIndsor, so I spent the morning moving the snow....but I have a great neighbour whose sons blew out the bottom of my drive and did the long end of the sidewalk for me.....that was a break I tell you.....not as young as I was and moving snow at my age is beginning to be a killer.....but it wasn't very cold so once the sun hit the drive everything melted and is now dry..... but we are expecting another inch between today and tomorrow......not bad I guess, others up north really got whacked.....


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> morning everyone. I hear you're going to get some storm out there G. We here in TO got a nice blast that we haven't had in a few years. Though probably more like a sprinkling that lasted a little longer than we thought.
> 
> First time I've had to do this much shovelling in this house we got in 09 with much longer front walkways. Times that by 2 with the one that goes out to the garage. 30 feet of shovelling! That's gotta be a marathon here in TO with the wee postage stamps you generally get here.


Afternoon, Tim. We have had about 5cm of snow, 3cm of ice pellets and now it is being coated with sleet. A big mess which I just push aside and wait for the rain tomorrow to wash it all away. A grand day to have 4PM High Tea by the wood stove.

So, how is Life treating you now that you are on this side of "the Pond"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: TIm we got about 5 inches here in WIndsor, so I spent the morning moving the snow....but I have a great neighbour whose sons blew out the bottom of my drive and did the long end of the sidewalk for me.....that was a break I tell you.....not as young as I was and moving snow at my age is beginning to be a killer.....but it wasn't very cold so once the sun hit the drive everything melted and is now dry..... but we are expecting another inch between today and tomorrow......not bad I guess, others up north really got whacked.....


Afternoon, Rp. Saw some pics of Windsor on the Weather Network. A messy situation with all the wind and snow. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Brewing some Sonal Special Herbal Tea for anyone wanting to warm up with a nice cup and a freshly baked scone.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Brewing some Sonal Special Herbal Tea for anyone wanting to warm up with a nice cup and a freshly baked scone.


Sounds good Marc .... would partake, but Jean has just fixed me a chicken sandwich with her home-made 'soda bread', so I'm good to go for a while.

I have the making's started for some turkey soup today ... I'm trying to go somewhat lightly with the soup this time, using just the wings, and a few bones & meat leftovers from yesterday's dinner. Will add a few veggies, and then will top it off with some (store-bought) perogies. 

Jean hasn't been up-to-par the past couple of days/nights .. I think the soup might help .. hope so!! And just seeing the perogies, should help raise her spirits!! 

Cheers everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc .... would partake, but Jean has just fixed me a chicken sandwich with her home-made 'soda bread', so I'm good to go for a while.
> 
> I have the making's started for some turkey soup today ... I'm trying to go somewhat lightly with the soup this time, using just the wings, and a few bones & meat leftovers from yesterday's dinner. Will add a few veggies, and then will top it off with some (store-bought) perogies.
> 
> Jean hasn't been up-to-par the past couple of days/nights .. I think the soup might help .. hope so!! And just seeing the perogies, should help raise her spirits!!
> 
> Cheers everyone!!


Sorry to hear that Jean is not feeling well, John. Deborah is also making some turkey soup as we speak. I LOVE perogies, especially when homemade by someone who knows what they are doing in their preparation.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear that Jean is not feeling well, John. Deborah is also making some turkey soup as we speak. I LOVE perogies, especially when homemade by someone who knows what they are doing in their preparation.


Thanks Marc. Using Cheemo-brand perogies today (which are the best store ones we can get locally), but still much-prefer Jean's home-made ones. But that's for another time and day, when she's up to making such, and then we'll have some sauerkraut and good sausages to go with them!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. Using Cheemo-brand perogies today (which are the best store ones we can get locally), but still much-prefer Jean's home-made ones. But that's for another time and day, when she's up to making such, and then we'll have some sauerkraut and good sausages to go with them!!


Now that sounds great, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home from yet another neighborhood post-Christmas party. Really pooped, so I shall call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make a light breakfast today ............. with lots of freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

New comet could appear brighter than moon in 2013 - The Weather Network

Don, an interesting possibility for a SAP tidbit???


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Just finished shovelling my drive and walk way....for the second time in two days....but I'm not looking for sympathy here, there are other spots that are getting a real winter.....I hear your place will be getting whacked Marc.

Slow day today, maybe catch a movie but will be going out to one of our fav spots for dinner, so I'm looking forward to that. Hope you all have a great day. And if you are shovelling or driving today.....take care and pace yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Just finished shovelling my drive and walk way....for the second time in two days....but I'm not looking for sympathy here, there are other spots that are getting a real winter.....I hear your place will be getting whacked Marc.
> 
> Slow day today, maybe catch a movie but will be going out to one of our fav spots for dinner, so I'm looking forward to that. Hope you all have a great day. And if you are shovelling or driving today.....take care and pace yourself.


Afternoon, Rp. I hear that Windsor got "wacked", not St.John's. We only got about 8cm of snow and ice pellets, which is mostly gone due to our warm temps. Now, Lunenburg, NS is going to get hit with about 30cm of snow tonight and tomorrow.

Hope you have a good time today. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Thanx Marc, will do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanx Marc, will do.


How is the thesis progressing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, having troubles uploading SAP??? Nothing new today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> How is the thesis progressing?


Thanks for asking Marc, I'm pulling my Lit Review together and will have it done by the middle of January ( I hope ). My AA says that anyone can read it prior to submission so if you would like to have a look it's okay.

I'm targeting completion by May 2013.....let the party begin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks for asking Marc, I'm pulling my Lit Review together and will have it done by the middle of January ( I hope ). My AA says that anyone can read it prior to submission so if you would like to have a look it's okay.
> 
> I'm targeting completion by May 2013.....let the party begin.


Good to hear, Rp. Yes, I shall read it if you send it to me. I defended my dissertation of Friday, May 13th, 1977. So, bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

New SAP is now up and running. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, having troubles uploading SAP??? Nothing new today.


Morning Marc, woke up very ill at 4:00. Managed to get a gravol down and back to be by 4:30 and slept nearly five hours. Still groggy, but got today's SAP up. Now back to bed and worry about tomorrow's edition later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, woke up very ill at 4:00. Managed to get a gravol down and back to be by 4:30 and slept nearly five hours. Still groggy, but got today's SAP up. Now back to bed and worry about tomorrow's edition later today.


Are you not feeling well, Don?


----------



## SINC

Woke up really sick, had to run to the bathroom to make it in time. No idea why, but just all of a sudden. Just got down some dry toast and a cuppa tea. Will see how it goes from here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Woke up really sick, had to run to the bathroom to make it in time. No idea why, but just all of a sudden. Just got down some dry toast and a cuppa tea. Will see how it goes from here.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. 

Don ... hope you're feeling better, after that unpleasant start to your day. 

We were up and out before 8:30 this morning, with the daughter, first to dim sum, and then some Costco shopping on the way back home. A good time at the restaurant, and appreciated the shopping opportunity to catch some 'basics' that were needed. I did a little more shopping at one of our Asian stores when home - catching a few things needed for our planned New Year's Eve dinner (miso soup, teriyaki beef, rice, et al).

Just relaxing the afternoon away now. With leftover turkey soup on-the-menu, no real prep's required -- yeah, a break today!!

Cheers!!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Woke up really sick, had to run to the bathroom to make it in time. No idea why, but just all of a sudden. Just got down some dry toast and a cuppa tea. Will see how it goes from here.


Don, it's going around. XX)

I had some nasty symptoms on Wednesday and thought it was food poisoning so I reported it to the health department, but they said it was more likely norovirus. I'll take their word for it. 

Problem is that I think it's been going around in this building but there is no real effective way to stop it.

Snuggle up with a good movie. Drink lots of fluids and wait it out.

Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone.
> 
> Don ... hope you're feeling better, after that unpleasant start to your day.
> 
> We were up and out before 8:30 this morning, with the daughter, first to dim sum, and then some Costco shopping on the way back home. A good time at the restaurant, and appreciated the shopping opportunity to catch some 'basics' that were needed. I did a little more shopping at one of our Asian stores when home - catching a few things needed for our planned New Year's Eve dinner (miso soup, teriyaki beef, rice, et al).
> 
> Just relaxing the afternoon away now. With leftover turkey soup on-the-menu, no real prep's required -- yeah, a break today!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Deborah is currently making her classic turkey soup .............. we shall have a late dinner tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Don, it's going around. XX)
> 
> I had some nasty symptoms on Wednesday and thought it was food poisoning so I reported it to the health department, but they said it was more likely norovirus. I'll take their word for it.
> 
> Problem is that I think it's been going around in this building but there is no real effective way to stop it.
> 
> Snuggle up with a good movie. Drink lots of fluids and wait it out.
> 
> Sigh.


Evening, Margaret. Hope you are feeling better now. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Margaret. Hope you are feeling better now. Paix, mon amie.


The messy stage has passed and now I just feel like I was run over by a Mack truck. I ache in places I didn't even know I had places.

But I have no pressing business outside my comfy chair, so I'll relax and wait it out.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> The messy stage has passed and now I just feel like I was run over by a Mack truck. I ache in places I didn't even know I had places.
> 
> But I have no pressing business outside my comfy chair, so I'll relax and wait it out.


Sounds like a wise plan, Margaret. Get well soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://fbstatic-a.akamaihd.net/rsrc.php/v1/y2/r/5l8_EVv_jyW.swf?v=10200219041222887&ev=0

Enjoy


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch, the last one of 2012. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start Sunday Brunch soon, but first, some freshly brewed coffee would be a good way to start the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, feeling much better this morning. Today on SAP, a Christmas Flash Mob, a three person basketball trick shot and remembering Hollywood Squares for Marc.


----------



## SINC

Ran across this and wanted to share it.

Just because you're angry at someone, doesn't mean you stop loving them.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all............sorry I have been away for so long it has been incredibly busy working on the new location
we have the student rental ready to go and only have 1 room left to rent *woohoo*

the studio in the basement is coming along beautifully and we are in the process of putting down the plywood for the floor - over the dimpled lining of course.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Ran across this and wanted to share it.
> 
> Just because you're angry at someone, doesn't mean you stop loving them.


love the picture


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, feeling much better this morning. Today on SAP, a Christmas Flash Mob, a three person basketball trick shot and remembering Hollywood Squares for Marc.


Afternoon, Don. Thanks for the HS piece. 100 elves/ :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all............sorry I have been away for so long it has been incredibly busy working on the new location
> we have the student rental ready to go and only have 1 room left to rent *woohoo*
> 
> the studio in the basement is coming along beautifully and we are in the process of putting down the plywood for the floor - over the dimpled lining of course.


Afternoon, Kim. Welcome back. I trust that this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ran across this and wanted to share it.
> 
> Just because you're angry at someone, doesn't mean you stop loving them.


Good one, Don. :clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Deborah and I have spent the day getting a spare bedroom set up as an exercise room. We are both determined to get into shape in the new year.


----------



## iMouse

Working on my treadmill routine at this very moment.

Gotta cut way down on ale, and start using the old clothes horse.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Welcome back. I trust that this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


This finds me very well thank you, just very, very, busy


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Working on my treadmill routine at this very moment.
> 
> Gotta cut way down on ale, and start using the old clothes horse.


Good idea, iMouse. Our treadmill is in the basement and the exercise is on the second floor. So, we have to "commute" to these sites. 

I'm Marc, of the Cafe Chez Marc. Come on over for a free cup of coffee or tea. Take care not to step on the doxie pups. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> This finds me very well thank you, just very, very, busy


Good to hear, Kim. Busy is good ................ within reason. Hope you find some quiet time soon. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea, iMouse. Our treadmill is in the basement and the exercise is on the second floor. So, we have to "commute" to these sites.
> 
> I'm Marc, of the Cafe Chez Marc. Come on over for a free cup of coffee or tea. Take care not to step on the doxie pups. Paix, mon ami.


I am aware Marc. Check-out my join date. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I am aware Marc. Check-out my join date. :lmao:


Oops.  Well, drop in to the Cafe Chez Marc for a free fat-free/calorie-free scone.


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> This finds me very well thank you, just very, very, busy


Nice to see your posts Kim .... I've been wondering about what's been happening your way. But do take care with all your efforts!!!


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Nice to see your posts Kim .... I've been wondering about what's been happening your way. But do take care with all your efforts!!!


Hi John, nice to be back I have missed everyone here. We have started putting down the floor in the basement (plywood over a delta flooring dimple membrane). One step closer to putting up walls and getting my studio moved to the new location. Even signed up a new student today for Thursdays..


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Oops.  Well, drop in to the Cafe Chez Marc for a free fat-free/calorie-free scone.


I am missing that Scotsman soft ice cream I had in Baddeck a few years ago. Man! Creamy and high time calories and fat, mmm mmm! Go nice on that scone.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> I am missing that Scotsman soft ice cream I had in Baddeck a few years ago. Man! Creamy and high time calories and fat, mmm mmm! Go nice on that scone.


Well, you are in luck, Todd. We have some of that ice cream in stock. We sold a doxie pup years ago to some fine folks in Lunenburg, and they often go to Baddeck, NS in the summertime and send us some of this fine ice cream over Christmas. So, you are in luck. Enjoy, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I am aware Marc. Check-out my join date. :lmao:


Now we have two folks with the name of John ............. to go with the two Kims. Interesting.


----------



## SINC

Actually three if you count my middle name Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually three if you count my middle name Marc.


Best to stick with Don, Don, so as not to confuse all the Kims.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A nice sunrise is forming, so it is time to start our last breakfast of 2012. Enjoy.


----------



## iMouse

I've already made my own coffee, thanks.

My body is used to this swill. Best not to anger The Bowels.

And just Mouse is fine with me. I'm known in a few places by that. :lmao:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A nice sunrise is forming, so it is time to start our last breakfast of 2012. Enjoy.


Morning all. Ouch, another year almost gone!! Thanks for the coffee Marc, I'll enjoy it on this cool and fresh, last morning of the year. A great start to what I hope will be a good day for everyone.
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I've already made my own coffee, thanks.
> 
> My body is used to this swill. Best not to anger The Bowels.
> 
> And just Mouse is fine with me. I'm known in a few places by that. :lmao:


Morning, John/Mouse. Sadly, we do not serve "swill" at the Cafe Chez Marc. Still, you might like one of our scones.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Ouch, another year almost gone!! Thanks for the coffee Marc, I'll enjoy it on this cool and fresh, last morning of the year. A great start to what I hope will be a good day for everyone.
> Cheers!!


Morning, John. 3C and sunny here, so we too have a nice start to the end of this year.

Glad you enjoy our coffee. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John/Mouse. Sadly, we do not serve "swill" at the Cafe Chez Marc. Still, you might like one of our scones.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


A scone, with strawberries and clotted cream, would be wonderful. Thanks. :clap:

Started the day by actually waking-up, so I'll happily go from there.

Off to do my mitzvahs soon, which is even better.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Inflation is when you pay fifteen dollars for the ten-dollar haircut you used to get for five dollars when you had hair." - Sam Ewing


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning everyone, Hope all is well where-ever you are

An almost sunny day here, -5° at the moment, predicted to rise to a balmy 0°

Well, we seem to have survived another year, must be careful for the next few hours.

I wonder why it is that when the Mayan calendar ends - it's the end of the world. When my calendar ends, I get a bill from my accountant! 

Time for another fortified coffee.


----------



## groovetube

good morning, fresh ground coffee, morning off. Only decision today is which drumkit to use tonight, a handful of various great musicians are in town and we're all coming together tonight in a small club tonight to play our hearts out tonight, total carte blanche to do whatever we want. It's going to be memorable.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning everyone! Margaret, Don hope you are feeling good soon!
It's been a grand couple of days for walking here and looks like another. Going to help chop up some skids with friends and Felix has promised me we will do something for New Year's Eve as I have never done anything other years

I should get oil for my furnace by the end of the week and I think I just may be back on track! WOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!! Life is good

If I don't get back on again today I wish everyone the best New Years ever


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning everyone, Hope all is well where-ever you are
> 
> An almost sunny day here, -5° at the moment, predicted to rise to a balmy 0°
> 
> Well, we seem to have survived another year, must be careful for the next few hours.
> 
> I wonder why it is that when the Mayan calendar ends - it's the end of the world. When my calendar ends, I get a bill from my accountant!
> 
> Time for another fortified coffee.


Afternoon, Bill. Yes, another year older and deeper in debt.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning, fresh ground coffee, morning off. Only decision today is which drumkit to use tonight, a handful of various great musicians are in town and we're all coming together tonight in a small club tonight to play our hearts out tonight, total carte blanche to do whatever we want. It's going to be memorable.


Give 'em hell, Tim. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Good morning everyone! Margaret, Don hope you are feeling good soon!
> It's been a grand couple of days for walking here and looks like another. Going to help chop up some skids with friends and Felix has promised me we will do something for New Year's Eve as I have never done anything other years
> 
> I should get oil for my furnace by the end of the week and I think I just may be back on track! WOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!! Life is good
> 
> If I don't get back on again today I wish everyone the best New Years ever


Afternoon, Jeanne. Glad to hear that things are going well for you and that you are in good spirits. You have earned a good 2013. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Give 'em hell, Tim. Bonne chance, mon ami.


I'll give them my best playing!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> good morning, fresh ground coffee, morning off. Only decision today is which drumkit to use tonight, a handful of various great musicians are in town and we're all coming together tonight in a small club tonight to play our hearts out tonight, total carte blanche to do whatever we want. It's going to be memorable.


Morning all.... TIm sounds like a great gig. When we lived in Bowmanville the only place that allowed that was The Village Inn, an Irish pub and that was on St. Paddy's Day....great time when musicians can just play what they like for the sheer fun of it.

For today will be hitting the theatres, a tradition for us on New Years Eve.

Have fun all, be safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I'll give them my best playing!


Good for you, Tim. Make us proud.


----------



## SINC

The Local here in our neighbourhood holds an open stage twice weekly with a featured guest for one hour and open jam for the balance of the evening. It is really well attended and also surprising the talent it uncovers every week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.... TIm sounds like a great gig. When we lived in Bowmanville the only place that allowed that was The Village Inn, an Irish pub and that was on St. Paddy's Day....great time when musicians can just play what they like for the sheer fun of it.
> 
> For today will be hitting the theatres, a tradition for us on New Years Eve.
> 
> Have fun all, be safe.


Same to you, Rp.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> The Local here in our neighbourhood holds an open stage twice weekly with a featured guest for one hour and open jam for the balance of the evening. It is really well attended and also surprising the talent it uncovers every week.


Don it is really amazing how much true talent is out there..... and for free! When I was in Bowmanville I wanted to start an acoustic music festival using local talent..... I was going to call it ( stealing from Jethro Tull ) Songs From The Wood, never got around to do it, was thinking Feb as a good timeframe, may try it here......


----------



## groovetube

I love open stages. on a day off in Italy we went to an open stage at a biker bar, and an Italian band found out I was in a led zep tribute in the US, so they had me up for a rousing rendition of rock and roll. Was a highlight for sure.
Met many great friends through open stages.

Happy new year and and a safe one to all.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bill. Yes, another year older and deeper in debt.


You're loading 16 tons?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I love open stages. on a day off in Italy we went to an open stage at a biker bar, and an Italian band found out I was in a led zep tribute in the US, so they had me up for a rousing rendition of rock and roll. Was a highlight for sure.
> Met many great friends through open stages.
> 
> Happy new year and and a safe one to all.


Same to you, Tim. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You're loading 16 tons?


Sadly, yes. He sold his soul to the company store in Bomanville ................ but he is now a free man in Windsor.

How are you today, mon amie?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Hope the last day of the year is treating everyone well, and wishing everyone on The Shang 'all the best' in the New Year!!


----------



## javaqueen

For all my friends here, Happy New Year


----------



## SINC

Have a good night all and . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Hope the last day of the year is treating everyone well, and wishing everyone on The Shang 'all the best' in the New Year!!





javaqueen said:


> For all my friends here, Happy New Year





SINC said:


> Have a good night all and . . .


Same to all of you, dear friends. Off to a neighbor's house to ring in the new year in a few hours, so I shall bid you all a good night until I return. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year to one and all here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## JCCanuck

Happy New Year to Dr. G and all! Two in the morn after just visiting some great friends. A little bit still wounded up but fast falling asleep. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Happy New Year to Dr. G and all! Two in the morn after just visiting some great friends. A little bit still wounded up but fast falling asleep. Cheers!


Same to you, Todd. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all and a happy new year to one and all. A bit early for breakfast, so coffee shall be the order of the day until later. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is out and we took the doxies for a run at the golf course that is near us. With 1C temps there were no golfers. Only a dusting of snow which was a nice way to start the new year.


----------



## tilt

Good morning and a very happy new year to all and sundry 

Drive down to Philly to spend Christmas with my wife's cousins, spent last night at home with my wife, got up this morning to enjoy the last day of my forced vacation. It's back to sticking my nose to the infamous grindstone starting tomorrow 

May the worst of 2013 be better than the best of 2012.

Cheers


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all...........Tilt I agree with that statement...................*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!*


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I was chatting with Elaine earlier today and she ask me to send along her best wishes to everyone here in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Good morning and a very happy new year to all and sundry
> 
> Drive down to Philly to spend Christmas with my wife's cousins, spent last night at home with my wife, got up this morning to enjoy the last day of my forced vacation. It's back to sticking my nose to the infamous grindstone starting tomorrow
> 
> May the worst of 2013 be better than the best of 2012.
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. Good to see you back in The Shang. Yes, may 2013 be a good year for us all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all...........Tilt I agree with that statement...................*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!*


Afternoon, Kim. I also agree with this contention. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. I was chatting with Elaine earlier today and she ask me to send along her best wishes to everyone here in the Shang.


Afternoon, Don. How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Just fine, thanks Marc. Had some technical issues with SAP this morning that took me a while to figure out so have been busy correcting them.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just fine, thanks Marc. Had some technical issues with SAP this morning that took me a while to figure out so have been busy correcting them.


Good to hear, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

happy new year everyone, hope you all have a great 2013.

I believe I've rung'er in with gusto.


----------



## Cameo

Happy New Year!


----------



## johnp

"Happy New Year" everyone .. cheers and good wishes for the day and year ahead.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Happy New Year to all, wish everyone good health, good friends & great wine.

and with the hope that 2013 is finally the year when sanity returns to the world
- even just a little bit!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> happy new year everyone, hope you all have a great 2013.
> 
> I believe I've rung'er in with gusto.


Same to you, Tim. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Happy New Year!


Same to you, Jeanne. Here's hoping 2013 shall bring you some peace, serenity and prosperity. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> "Happy New Year" everyone .. cheers and good wishes for the day and year ahead.


Same to you, John. We are like the bookends here in ehMacLand, stretching from coast to coast. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Happy New Year to all, wish everyone good health, good friends & great wine.
> 
> and with the hope that 2013 is finally the year when sanity returns to the world
> - even just a little bit!


Same to you, Bill .............. especially your hope for sanity. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some 4PM High Tea, the first one of 2013. I shall brew a fresh pot of Sonal Special for anyone interested.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some 4PM High Tea, the first one of 2013. I shall brew a fresh pot of Sonal Special for anyone interested.


Well, if it's my special blend of tea, then I should certainly have a cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, if it's my special blend of tea, then I should certainly have a cup.


Excellent. One cup coming up, Sonal. So, how are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Excellent. One cup coming up, Sonal. So, how are you today?


Busy. Catching up on school and work. No rest for the wicked, apparently.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Busy. Catching up on school and work. No rest for the wicked, apparently.


Ah, the dynamic duo of time -stealers. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone, a very good first day of 2013.......hoping that you all fared as well


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone, a very good first day of 2013.......hoping that you all fared as well


Hi Kim .... yes, it's been a good first day for us as well .. and we too, hope it has been the same for others on The Shang!!!


----------



## johnp

... ... sorry about that ... had second thoughts -- oops!


----------



## minnes

Good evening all, I just popped in to wish the group a happy 2013! Some of you may not know me, but I was here in the first pages of this thread.


----------



## KC4

Happy New Year minnes and the rest of the Shang Gang!


----------



## eMacMan

Every once in a while I am hit by one of those random thoughts. The kind that are best dispelled by inflicting them on others.

In this case if you are going to have an Outback Bowl football game, why on earth is it not Australian Rules?


----------



## SINC

minnes said:


> Good evening all, I just popped in to wish the group a happy 2013! Some of you may not know me, but I was here in the first pages of this thread.


Hey Mark, long time no see. Happy New Year! You're welcome here any time you know!


----------



## minnes

Hello again. I guess I kind of got sucked into the Facebook universe a few years backs and let all my other forum activity die.
The Shang is still a world class thread!


----------



## Dr.G.

minnes said:


> Good evening all, I just popped in to wish the group a happy 2013! Some of you may not know me, but I was here in the first pages of this thread.


Wow, Mark, now there is a blast from the past. How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Happy New Year minnes and the rest of the Shang Gang!


Same to you, Kim. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, John. I trust that she did not mind having her picture taken and displayed here?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone, a very good first day of 2013.......hoping that you all fared as well


Evening, Kim. Good to see you back more often here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Every once in a while I am hit by one of those random thoughts. The kind that are best dispelled by inflicting them on others.
> 
> In this case if you are going to have an Outback Bowl football game, why on earth is it not Australian Rules?


 Good question, Bob.

Luckily, the Univ. of Georgia Bulldogs won by using NCAA rules.

NCAA College Football GameTracker - Georgia Bulldogs vs. Nebraska Cornhuskers - Capital One Bowl - Orlando, FL - CBSSports.com Live Scores and Stats


----------



## Dr.G.

minnes said:


> Hello again. I guess I kind of got sucked into the Facebook universe a few years backs and let all my other forum activity die.
> The Shang is still a world class thread!


Amen, brother. Glad you still feel this way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Good night everyone, chat more in the morning with some coffee


----------



## minnes

WEll I do have one update that is fun. About 3 years ago, with no previous skills at all, I started taking pianos lessons. Now I'm just about to take my grade 4 piano tst in two weeks. I bought an old 1920 Heintzman upright and play it every day. It brings me great joy and I plan on sticking with the lessons for several more years. On thursday January 17 at 230 I have my test for grade 4 piano and if all goes well, I keep moving forward.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good night everyone, chat more in the morning with some coffee


Coffee if now ready, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

minnes said:


> WEll I do have one update that is fun. About 3 years ago, with no previous skills at all, I started taking pianos lessons. Now I'm just about to take my grade 4 piano tst in two weeks. I bought an old 1920 Heintzman upright and play it every day. It brings me great joy and I plan on sticking with the lessons for several more years. On thursday January 17 at 230 I have my test for grade 4 piano and if all goes well, I keep moving forward.


Good for you, Mark. Kim, the poster just before your post, is a piano teacher. Small world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Now that the coffee is ready, I shall start with making some breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

minnes said:


> WEll I do have one update that is fun. About 3 years ago, with no previous skills at all, I started taking pianos lessons. Now I'm just about to take my grade 4 piano tst in two weeks. I bought an old 1920 Heintzman upright and play it every day. It brings me great joy and I plan on sticking with the lessons for several more years. On thursday January 17 at 230 I have my test for grade 4 piano and if all goes well, I keep moving forward.


congratulations *cheer* that is wonderful news and I will think of you on January 17th. You can feel free to ask me anything you need, I am more than happy to help people.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Now that the coffee is ready, I shall start with making some breakfast. Enjoy.


mmmmmm coffee, what's for breakfast this morning Marc?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Just finished SAP and got a Just For Laughs Gag up for Marc this morning, a guy who knows how to get his hat on quickly and a golfer at the dentist. Now it's back to work for me for a while. Later . . .


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. A good, strong, and hot coffee does sound good this morning. - thanks Marc. Over to SAP in a few minutes .. to check out that Just for Laughs gag, and the other stuff & such. Now what to have for breakfast? I believe some french toast (made with sourdough bread) would be perfect for me - on the menu Marc? 
Cheers all.


----------



## SINC

John, you will be interested in an item on SAP tomorrow called, "The Essential Guide To Dim Sum", although from the sounds of it, you require little assistance in that area.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> John, you will be interested in an item on SAP tomorrow called, "The Essential Guide To Dim Sum", although from the sounds of it, you require little assistance in that area.


looking forward to seeing the Essential Guide to Dim Sum  loved the fast way to put on a hat this morning


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> John, you will be interested in an item on SAP tomorrow called, "The Essential Guide To Dim Sum", although from the sounds of it, you require little assistance in that area.


Thanks for the heads up -- will check it out.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> congratulations *cheer* that is wonderful news and I will think of you on January 17th. You can feel free to ask me anything you need, I am more than happy to help people.


Well, this is Marc, with a "c", and not Mark, but where is "middle C"?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> mmmmmm coffee, what's for breakfast this morning Marc?


Loads of treats that we have had over the Christmas and New Year's celebrations. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Just finished SAP and got a Just For Laughs Gag up for Marc this morning, a guy who knows how to get his hat on quickly and a golfer at the dentist. Now it's back to work for me for a while. Later . . .


Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee. How are you folks enjoying your heat wave?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. A good, strong, and hot coffee does sound good this morning. - thanks Marc. Over to SAP in a few minutes .. to check out that Just for Laughs gag, and the other stuff & such. Now what to have for breakfast? I believe some french toast (made with sourdough bread) would be perfect for me - on the menu Marc?
> Cheers all.


Morning, John. Your breakfast will be served immediately. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here ( so far ). Say Kim and John, not being a piano player what does a "test for grade 4" look like? Is it mostly practical or theory?

Marc was reading an interesting article on the comparison of "gogy" practices and came across "synergogy" which is the best practices of andro and ped .... I'm thinking the key to a great career is to just come up with names for stuff...ha!ha!.

Don I'm off to SAP, are you feeling better today?


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here ( so far ). Say Kim and John, not being a piano player what does a "test for grade 4" look like? Is it mostly practical or theory?
> 
> Marc was reading an interesting article on the comparison of "gogy" practices and came across "synergogy" which is the best practices of andro and ped .... I'm thinking the key to a great career is to just come up with names for stuff...ha!ha!.
> 
> Don I'm off to SAP, are you feeling better today?


I am assuming that Mark is doing his either Royal Conservatory or Conservatory Canada practical piano exam. If it is RCM then it is entirely playing with scales, and 5 songs - 3 memorized and 2 studies. If it is CCM then Mark will be asked questions about the pieces he is playing as well as questions about the composers and to describe specific musical terms that relate to the pieces that he is playing. He will also be required to play 3 pieces from memory, 2 studies, scales and have the ability to improvise and harmonize a 4 - 8 bar melody.

Hope that answers your question


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, this is Marc, with a "c", and not Mark, but where is "middle C"?


Come on over and I will show you LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here ( so far ). Say Kim and John, not being a piano player what does a "test for grade 4" look like? Is it mostly practical or theory?
> 
> Marc was reading an interesting article on the comparison of "gogy" practices and came across "synergogy" which is the best practices of andro and ped .... I'm thinking the key to a great career is to just come up with names for stuff...ha!ha!.
> 
> Don I'm off to SAP, are you feeling better today?


Morning, Rp. Good one. Welcome to the fascinating world of linguistics and semantics. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Come on over and I will show you LOL


Dragging my own piano over there would be a bit of task, so I shall have to live life not knowing. :-(


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Dragging my own piano over there would be a bit of task, so I shall have to live life not knowing. :-(


Well, we could video chat


----------



## Rps

javaqueen said:


> I am assuming that Mark is doing his either Royal Conservatory or Conservatory Canada practical piano exam. If it is RCM then it is entirely playing with scales, and 5 songs - 3 memorized and 2 studies. If it is CCM then Mark will be asked questions about the pieces he is playing as well as questions about the composers and to describe specific musical terms that relate to the pieces that he is playing. He will also be required to play 3 pieces from memory, 2 studies, scales and have the ability to improvise and harmonize a 4 - 8 bar melody.
> 
> Hope that answers your question


Wow!! That's harder than my accounting exams.......


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Well, we could video chat


Merci, but I think that I shall try to channel the abilities of Arthur Rubinstein. We shall see. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAEGdGu5200]Arthur Rubinstein - Robert Schumann, Piano Concerto, Op. 54 - Allegro affettuoso (1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## iMouse

Aren't you more of a Martha Argerich kind o' guy?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Aren't you more of a Martha Argerich kind o' guy?


No, John, I would be more of a Glenn Gould person. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB76jxBq_gQ]Glenn Gould plays Bach - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe we should all have some 4PM High Tea, or some Sherry ................. or a single malt Scotch for Don, sitting around the piano? Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, an Oban on the rocks would go well right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, an Oban on the rocks would go well right now.


Coming right up, Don. What piece do you want to hear/play on the piano?


----------



## SINC

I always find "The Entertainer" a soothing piece with a shot Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I always find "The Entertainer" a soothing piece with a shot Marc.


Love that Scott Joplin piece, Don. Now, if we could only find someone to play it well.  I certainly can't.


----------



## SINC

I betcha Kim could!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I betcha Kim could!


She might be busy just now .............. but we could ask. Still, enjoy your Scotch while we wait.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. While waiting for Kim, we thought we'd go outside for a balcony break -- wow, what a great afternoon we have on the go here, 6C in the shade, and so much milder 'out' in the sun!! No wind, sunshine, and blue sky ... a great day, and such an enjoyable start to January!! 
And a nice pinot gris I received for Christmas added to the (hour+) moment!! 
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Sounds like a fine day for you. A bit chilly here to be sitting outside, but don't let us spoil your balcony time. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's as seen from the Space Station, compliments of Chris Hadfield. You can almost see my house .............. with the 6 doxies running out in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some strong coffee will be the order of the day for now ............... with a breakfast coming later once the sun is up.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, some strong coffee is most welcome. SAP is ready to go for today with an interesting video on a million dollar garage, a piece about saliva production over your lifetime and for John, "The Essential Guide To Dim Sum".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Don ... enjoyed the dim sum article, several of our favourites shown. Will go back to it later, and read a little more, and shown it to Jean, I'm sure she'll enjoy reading it. Now ready for breakfast!!  But first, some of your great coffee Marc - thanks!


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Just sipping some WMBB and getting ready to head out ... grey and cold ( for Windsor ) today. Might check out the Chevy Trax ... car buying is such a hassle. What I am really waiting for is the SmartforTwo Electric Drive, which comes here in April. We have a Ontario grant for up to $8600 for a buy or lease. I'm hoping to front end the grant on a lease. I think it would be just the ticket here for running around town. Took out a Chevy Volt, great car but a bit tooooooooooooooo pricey.

smart fortwo electric drive coupe 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Don ... enjoyed the dim sum article, several of our favourites shown. Will go back to it later, and read a little more, and shown it to Jean, I'm sure she'll enjoy reading it. Now ready for breakfast!!  But first, some of your great coffee Marc - thanks!


Afternoon, John. Freshly brewed coffee coming right up.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, soon to be afternoon, is there any coffee left?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Just sipping some WMBB and getting ready to head out ... grey and cold ( for Windsor ) today. Might check out the Chevy Trax ... car buying is such a hassle. What I am really waiting for is the SmartforTwo Electric Drive, which comes here in April. We have a Ontario grant for up to $8600 for a buy or lease. I'm hoping to front end the grant on a lease. I think it would be just the ticket here for running around town. Took out a Chevy Volt, great car but a bit tooooooooooooooo pricey.
> 
> smart fortwo electric drive coupe 2012 - YouTube


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, saw the price of the Chevy Volt and wondered how it would be cost effective given the amount of driving we do each year.


----------



## Rps

I've really been looking at the Smart. It should run around $26000 here in Ontario, so with a grant of $8600 it makes quite a difference. Since most of my driving is not "city" I think it makes sense. But I've got to tell you, the Volt is a great car to drive. Marc you should take one out for a spin, the electrics drive unlike any car I've ever driven.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon all.

Rps, I've actually been looking at electric cars a bit lately, though I'm probably a good 5 years out from needing a car. (I tend to keep my cars 10 years or more.) Was looking at the Nissan Leaf which is pretty reasonably priced after the rebate... but wow, the battery replacement costs!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, soon to be afternoon, is there any coffee left?


Kim, for you, there is always freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy. How is your stress level these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I've really been looking at the Smart. It should run around $26000 here in Ontario, so with a grant of $8600 it makes quite a difference. Since most of my driving is not "city" I think it makes sense. But I've got to tell you, the Volt is a great car to drive. Marc you should take one out for a spin, the electrics drive unlike any car I've ever driven.


At $40,000 here in NL (even more expensive in NS), it is not worth the cost. We drive less than 5000km a year. All of our cars are paid off, and I will give the Echo to my son as some point in the next year or so. That will leave us with the Rav4, which is plenty of car for us both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Rps, I've actually been looking at electric cars a bit lately, though I'm probably a good 5 years out from needing a car. (I tend to keep my cars 10 years or more.) Was looking at the Nissan Leaf which is pretty reasonably priced after the rebate... but wow, the battery replacement costs!


Afternoon, Sonal. Why not look at the Daimler-Benz Doxie Dash, a car which is electric and will also run for 100km on Sonal Special. As a shareholder in The Cafe Chez Marc, you can have one for less that $1000, which is about $77,000 under the current asking price here in Canada. Interested?


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Rps, I've actually been looking at electric cars a bit lately, though I'm probably a good 5 years out from needing a car. (I tend to keep my cars 10 years or more.) Was looking at the Nissan Leaf which is pretty reasonably priced after the rebate... but wow, the battery replacement costs!


Sonal, remember that there is no engine or transmission ( per se ) so if you were to replace those in a conventional vehicle you would be up there as well..... I remember replacing a head gasket on my Saturn and it ran $2000...... That said in Europe, many companies will sell you the car and lease you the battery.....not a bad idea. What I am concerned about is the resale.....so I will be leasing the car as opposed to buying it.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Sonal, remember that there is no engine or transmission ( per se ) so if you were to replace those in a conventional vehicle you would be up there as well..... I remember replacing a head gasket on my Saturn and it ran $2000...... That said in Europe, many companies will sell you the car and lease you the battery.....not a bad idea. What I am concerned about is the resale.....so I will be leasing the car as opposed to buying it.


$2,000 is not too bad.... but from what I can tell, the cost of replacing the battery on the Leaf is currently around $10,000! Yowza!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> $2,000 is not too bad.... but from what I can tell, the cost of replacing the battery on the Leaf is currently around $10,000! Yowza!


Yikes. How often would one replace the battery?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, a battery of this type should last around 10 years. But, Nissan has had some problems with theirs, especially in hot climes, which degrade the range by as much as 30%. So if you live in a very hot or cold clime your battery life could be 5 years. It stems from how the battery is cooled. Nissan uses air cooling, while GM, Tesla and Ford use liquid. BTW the Ford Focus Electric can recharge in about 4 hours, so the recharge rate impacts this as well.

That said, to buy and install a new gas engine can run into the battery price range easily .... but it is always the residual that is the cost of ownership and lease, so it will be interesting to see what the residuals will be for an electric vehicle. Really hydrogen is the way to go.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes. How often would one replace the battery?


Depends a lot on how much you drive and how many charge cycles.... from what I recall, certainly within 5 years if not sooner.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> That said, to buy and install a new gas engine can run into the battery price range easily .... but it is always the residual that is the cost of ownership and lease, so it will be interesting to see what the residuals will be for an electric vehicle. Really hydrogen is the way to go.


So far, I haven't needed to install a new gas engine in a car that was under 10 years old. (Having said that, my engine will promptly fail.  )


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> So far, I haven't needed to install a new gas engine in a car that was under 10 years old. (Having said that, my engine will promptly fail.  )


Try to think positively, Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Why not look at the Daimler-Benz Doxie Dash, a car which is electric and will also run for 100km on Sonal Special. As a shareholder in The Cafe Chez Marc, you can have one for less that $1000, which is about $77,000 under the current asking price here in Canada. Interested?


Chrysler, the dealership of choice for the Daimler-Benz Doxie Dash, enjoyed strong sales on both sides of the border last year.

Chrysler Canada on Thursday said sales for the Daimler-Benz Doxie Dash were up 6 per cent for the year.

In the U.S. sales for the Daimler-Benz Doxie Dash were up 21 per cent. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost 4PM and time for some Sonal Special. Anyone interested in a cup?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Chrysler, the dealership of choice for the Daimler-Benz Doxie Dash, enjoyed strong sales on both sides of the border last year.
> 
> Chrysler Canada on Thursday said sales for the Daimler-Benz Doxie Dash were up 6 per cent for the year.
> 
> In the U.S. sales for the Daimler-Benz Doxie Dash were up 21 per cent. :clap::clap:


How are these vehicles in the snow? (The laneway access to my garage does not get plowed... makes for interesting driving.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> How are these vehicles in the snow? (The laneway access to my garage does not get plowed... makes for interesting driving.)


Well, one drove out on to the ice pack about 20km to take the picture of the polar bear ............ and then drove back to shore ............ all on a cup of Sonal Special. The electric battery was being used to heat the car's interior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Contagious new virus strain hits B.C. with a vengeance - The Globe and Mail

Don, this sounds a bit like what you had a while back.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Contagious new virus strain hits B.C. with a vengeance - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Don, this sounds a bit like what you had a while back.


I'm sure that's what I had. It hit me on Boxing Day and it was pretty gruesome there for a couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I'm sure that's what I had. It hit me on Boxing Day and it was pretty gruesome there for a couple of days.


Margaret, this sounds like a bad bug. Sorry to hear that this is what you had over the Christmas break. Hopefully, you are feeling better now. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Contagious new virus strain hits B.C. with a vengeance - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Don, this sounds a bit like what you had a while back.


Yea, it does Marc. I ran that very link on SAP today as it caught my eye last night.


----------



## johnp

Don ... I saw that link. And during an appointment with my family doctor this morning (to renew prescriptions) was advised to take care.
So far so good (for the two of us) ... but know there's much going around trying to change that status!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yea, it does Marc. I ran that very link on SAP today as it caught my eye last night.


Great minds think alike .................. I have not seen SAP yet. I usually catch it early in the morning while you are asleep, and then suddenly the new one appears. Two-for-one as they say.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don ... I saw that link. And during an appointment with my family doctor this morning (to renew prescriptions) was advised to take care.
> So far so good (for the two of us) ... but know there's much going around trying to change that status!!


Good to hear, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an interesting piece for SAP???

(CNN) -- They are known as the hippies of the ape kingdom, a peaceful and affectionate species that is more interested in making love than killing each other.

One of the world's rarest apes, bonobos are close cousins of chimpanzees and share 98.7% of human DNA. But unlike their ape relatives -- and humans -- bonobos shy away from engaging in vicious conflicts. Instead, they share food, groom each other and use a variety of sexual activities to build relationships, promote social bonding and strengthen alliances.

Apes battle for survival in the Congo - CNN.com


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, for you, there is always freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy. How is your stress level these days?


Thanks Marc......stress level is not too bad today - about a 6 right now and that is after teaching a few students their make up lessons. Now to relax for a while and then hopefully go to bed and sleep well. Been having some difficulty with that lately, way too excited about the new studio


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, an interesting piece for SAP???


Thanks you sir, that is an excellent find.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks Marc......stress level is not too bad today - about a 6 right now and that is after teaching a few students their make up lessons. Now to relax for a while and then hopefully go to bed and sleep well. Been having some difficulty with that lately, way too excited about the new studio


Well, maybe some decaf for you, or some herbal tea. Kudos on your new studio. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks you sir, that is an excellent find.


I found it interesting, and a bit sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the TGIF Breakfast in a bit, but first some hot coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, got an early start today and finished SAP early too. Today is our annual 'old timers' newspaper guys New Years drink day in Edmonton, so have to be in the city by noon.

Watch a crazy farmer bale himself in our video today as well as read a scottish obit and check out the food sculptures too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, got an early start today and finished SAP early too. Today is our annual 'old timers' newspaper guys New Years drink day in Edmonton, so have to be in the city by noon.
> 
> Watch a crazy farmer bale himself in our video today as well as read a scottish obit and check out the food sculptures too.


Morning, Don. Have a good time today.

Knock, Knock

Who's There?

You would not fool a doxie.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. 'Canadian By Choice'?

Were you of voting age in Joey's time?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, maybe some decaf for you, or some herbal tea. Kudos on your new studio. :clap:


It doesn't matter to me if it is regular or decaf, I just like the flavour of good coffee  I don't really drink herbal tea. Thanks about the studio, quite excited as you can well imagine.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Dr.G. 'Canadian By Choice'?
> 
> Were you of voting age in Joey's time?


John, had I been born in St.John's, Newfoundland and Labrador, I would have been born a Newfoundlander. However, I was born and raised in New York City. I became a Canadian citizen in 1997. So, just as Joey's book is entitled "I chose Canada", so too, in part, is my signature. I would have been able to vote for him in his last election victory.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> It doesn't matter to me if it is regular or decaf, I just like the flavour of good coffee  I don't really drink herbal tea. Thanks about the studio, quite excited as you can well imagine.


Well, let's start you off on strong regular coffee and we shall see how the day progresses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Famously described by H. L. Mencken as "a half-dog high and a dog-and-a-half long," the Dachshund ranks among the most popular dog breeds in America. These short-legged, long-backed dogs are brave, bold and sometimes reckless, willing and ready to take on the badgers they were bred to hunt. To the surprise of their many fans, a 2008 study in the journal Applied Animal Behaviour Science named the Dachshund the most aggressive of all dog breeds.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> To the surprise of their many fans, a 2008 study in the journal Applied Animal Behaviour Science named the Dachshund the most aggressive of all dog breeds.


Had a wire hair, the little buggers don't realise they are small, which can get them into trouble sometimes........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Had a wire hair, the little buggers don't realise they are small, which can get them into trouble sometimes........


That's what we raise, Rp. Our standards fear nothing, however.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> That's what we raise, Rp. Our standards fear nothing, however.


Many often think that Doxies are funny little things but they have a rich history of hunting, as you well know. Could you imagine a Doxies the size of a Shepard or Lab .........shivers thinking about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Many often think that Doxies are funny little things but they have a rich history of hunting, as you well know. Could you imagine a Doxies the size of a Shepard or Lab .........shivers thinking about it.


Well, mini dachshunds only weigh up to 12 pounds, whereas our standards range in weight from 20-30 pounds. This afternoon, we are going moose hunting with some of our doxies as some young moose are in our area. They only weigh about 200+ pounds, so it should be a fair fight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Three against three so it should be a fair match .............. especially since the doxies are well rested.


----------



## eMacMan

One of those cartoons that says everything that needs to be said.
View attachment 26105


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> One of those cartoons that says everything that needs to be said.
> View attachment 26105


Good one, Bob. I blow our snow into our front garden, however.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Bob. I blow our snow into our front garden, however.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Can't complain, at least not too loudly. As the Italian neighbour says. "Whadda ya gonna do."

OTOH the towns barber has been out of commission for more than a month and I am getting pretty shaggy. Can't quite bring myself to trust what remains to a "Hair Dresser".


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Can't complain, at least not too loudly. As the Italian neighbour says. "Whadda ya gonna do."
> 
> OTOH the towns barber has been out of commission for more than a month and I am getting pretty shaggy. Can't quite bring myself to trust what remains to a "Hair Dresser".


That could be a problem, Bob. Still, as your neighbor might say, "in such difficult times, forget to remember that you need a haircut" , or as I might say, "fuhgeddaboudit".


----------



## Dr.G.

Therapeutic Paws of Canada · Paws with love to share

We are thinking of registering Gus for this program ............. if ever we can get Mr. Lazybones up and about after his "stud dog" duties in Regina which resulted in 11 puppies being born to two female doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Apparently This Matters: Obie, the obese dog - CNN.com

An inspiration for all who want to lose weight, be they doxies or humans.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a word that rhymes with orange - "sporange," a structure that produces spores.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bookmaker makes Blue Jays the World Series favorite - CBSSports.com

Rp, I shall sleep with MayBelle if the Jays face the SF Giants in the World Series. I'll even buy the hot dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. We are going to take the doxies for a run on a local golf course early tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Have a good time today.


We did indeed Marc, seven of us vets of the paper game laughed, had fun and even shed a tear for some colleagues no longer with us or unable to attend. What a fine day we had.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is a bit early for breakfast, except for the doxies, so I shall start brewing the coffee first.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. An interesting video on SAP today: The Useless Machine, although I do believe it IS the advanced version. Also beaned by a gate, "I'm Retired" features handy tips on retirement and the story on apes in the congo you sent me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just returned from taking some of the doxies out to a golf course to let them run through the fresh snow. At -2C a couple of inches of snow was just right for them to race through. They are pooped now. So, I shall start breakfast for us all. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Go around me. " Good one, Don.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, thanks for the coffee Marc, going to need it lots to do today at the new studio

Don will check out SAP momentarily


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Freshly brewed coffee coming right up. Good luck with your new studio.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning all.

Cooking dinner for my in-laws for the first time tonight. Also, cooking meat for the first time in 7 years. This should be interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Cooking dinner for my in-laws for the first time tonight. Also, cooking meat for the first time in 7 years. This should be interesting.


Afternoon, Sonal. Good luck with this meal. We could cater if you liked, but I think that this is an important meal for you to undertake on your own. What sort of meat are you going to prepare?


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Cooking dinner for my in-laws for the first time tonight. Also, cooking meat for the first time in 7 years. This should be interesting.


Watcha cooking? Sonal, somewhere here is my Cuban Steak recipe, couldn't ask for something easier and tastier.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> We did indeed Marc, seven of us vets of the paper game laughed, had fun and even shed a tear for some colleagues no longer with us or unable to attend. What a fine day we had.


Don, newspapers seem to be a dying business. But I have to admit, I look forward to my daily ( I get the WIndsor Star ) and do not like using my computer for my newspaper reading..... I find I miss articles with the electronic format. Besides, it's hard for "granny" to put the picture/article on the fridge with the on-line version. I guess I'm a hard copy guy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Kim, Don, Sonal, et al. Big day here today ..... made it to 62 ....... will celebrate with a dinner out and maybe a movie, or will sit down in front of the box and see reruns of Downton Abbey awaiting the start of Season 3. I've got my wine glass all set.


----------



## iMouse

Even if all the articles are in the on-line version, which I seriously doubt, they can and do "play" with them after the print version hits the streets.

Case in point, the Toronto Star on Thursday published this news item. Sausages seized as police make arrests in Parry Sound wild game dispute - thestar.com No big deal, right?

But in the print version, the title was "Stolen sausages linked to assault". I :lmao: at that one. 

Alliteration, and a pun, in only 5 words. :clap:


----------



## Rps

iMouse said:


> Even if all the articles are in the on-line version, which I seriously doubt, they can and do "play" with them after the print version hits the streets.
> 
> Case in point, the Toronto Star on Thursday published this news item. Sausages seized as police make arrests in Parry Sound wild game dispute - thestar.com No big deal, right?
> 
> But in the print version, the title was "Stolen sausages linked to assault". I :lmao: at that one.
> 
> Alliteration, and a pun, in only 5 words. :clap:


NIce one!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Kim, Don, Sonal, et al. Big day here today ..... made it to 62 ....... will celebrate with a dinner out and maybe a movie, or will sit down in front of the box and see reruns of Downton Abbey awaiting the start of Season 3. I've got my wine glass all set.


Afternoon, Rp. Kudos on #62. Those were the days ............... the carefree days of my youth ..................... I shall have a glass of wine with you, in spirit, to celebrate the day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Even if all the articles are in the on-line version, which I seriously doubt, they can and do "play" with them after the print version hits the streets.
> 
> Case in point, the Toronto Star on Thursday published this news item. Sausages seized as police make arrests in Parry Sound wild game dispute - thestar.com No big deal, right?
> 
> But in the print version, the title was "Stolen sausages linked to assault". I :lmao: at that one.
> 
> Alliteration, and a pun, in only 5 words. :clap:


Good one, John. Of course, in our household, we do not speak of sausages or hot dogs or weiners ...................... too risky to offend the doxies.

How are you today?


----------



## iMouse

Rested thanks. Not a bad 'back at it' week. 

Except for the bathroom gutting/remodelling going on above me this week-end.

But they have been good neighbours, and gave me several heads-ups.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Rested thanks. Not a bad 'back at it' week.
> 
> Except for the bathroom gutting/remodelling going on above me this week-end.
> 
> But they have been good neighbours, and gave me several heads-ups.


Well, be grateful that it is not your bathroom being remodelled. What a pain.

Our semester starts at 12:01AM on Monday so that is my "back at it" start to the work week/semester.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Kudos on #62. Those were the days ............... the carefree days of my youth ..................... I shall have a glass of wine with you, in spirit, to celebrate the day. Paix, mon ami.


Have a great day Rp ... I will raise a toast your way as well!!


----------



## johnp

Late-Morning/Afternoon everyone. It's been a gray, damp morning out this way, but definitely brightened by getting out with the daughter, and doing our dim sum thing. A chance to catch up on what's been happening in her life, sharing a little about ours, and enjoying some good food with our restaurant friends. Now the afternoon to do aa much or little as we please.
Good wishes all.
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Late-Morning/Afternoon everyone. It's been a gray, damp morning out this way, but definitely brightened by getting out with the daughter, and doing our dim sum thing. A chance to catch up on what's been happening in her life, sharing a little about ours, and enjoying some good food with our restaurant friends. Now the afternoon to do aa much or little as we please.
> Good wishes all.
> Cheers!!


Sounds like a grand afternoon for you, John. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess who made the cover of Dog Fancy magazine????


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I saved this a while back. Thought it was a unique number as I was this viewer.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Guess who made the cover of Dog Fancy magazine????


Congrat's, and way to go Maggie!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Congrat's, and way to go Maggie!!! :clap::clap:


A bit elongated a picture, but they are long little doggies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, so it is again time to make our Sunday Brunch. I am going to have some coffee first to get going today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

I need some of that coffee to get going myself Marc, thanks. Our video today on SAP is all about sleeping dogs, but I don;t recall seeing a doxie. To be fair the mini clip features a cat and a tale about a couple who turned an old school bus into their home.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Don .. that was a great photo of the hoodoos near Drumheller, brought back memories of our visit last spring -- my first time in Drumheller, but Jean's home town. And enjoyed watching the sleeping dogs!!
Now for some of that great coffee - thanks Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I need some of that coffee to get going myself Marc, thanks. Our video today on SAP is all about sleeping dogs, but I don;t recall seeing a doxie. To be fair the mini clip features a cat and a tale about a couple who turned an old school bus into their home.


Coffee coming right up, Don. Loved those sleeping dogs and pups. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Don .. that was a great photo of the hoodoos near Drumheller, brought back memories of our visit last spring -- my first time in Drumheller, but Jean's home town. And enjoyed watching the sleeping dogs!!
> Now for some of that great coffee - thanks Marc!


Glad you enjoyed the coffee, John. I recall the first time I was in the Drumheller region. I should look for my pictures, mainly slides, to recall the vivid colors and structures.


----------



## SINC

John, here are a couple of my album shots from Drumheller:


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all, sorry that I didn't make it back yesterday, we were at the studio building walls until after 5 then out for dinner and then home and did nothing for a while. But we have some walls built, we are back at it today for a bit and then it is back to work full swing starting tomorrow. Should be an interesting week with 2 new students starting  

Thanks for the coffee Marc


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Watcha cooking? Sonal, somewhere here is my Cuban Steak recipe, couldn't ask for something easier and tastier.


Morning everyone.

I made a pot roast. Seemed to go over well... my super-picky FIL even had seconds.


----------



## Rps

Great Sonal.....I make a number of those. I use a slow cooker and it comes out great every time, do you have one? Great time saver.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Great Sonal.....I make a number of those. I use a slow cooker and it comes out great every time, do you have one? Great time saver.


No slow cooker, and our 40+ year old oven does not work..... I did it on the stove top.


----------



## Rps

Wow! Old school ..... Good for you!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all, sorry that I didn't make it back yesterday, we were at the studio building walls until after 5 then out for dinner and then home and did nothing for a while. But we have some walls built, we are back at it today for a bit and then it is back to work full swing starting tomorrow. Should be an interesting week with 2 new students starting
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Marc


Coffee coming right up, Kim. Kudos on the walls.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I made a pot roast. Seemed to go over well... my super-picky FIL even had seconds.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

I love pot roast ................ :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> No slow cooker, and our 40+ year old oven does not work..... I did it on the stove top.





Rps said:


> Wow! Old school ..... Good for you!!!!


Again, kudos to you, Sonal. Just like my grandmother and mother used to make it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -6C, and we just got back from taking the four younger doxies for a run on the golf course. They had a grand time.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

I hope all are well. 

Seems to be a nice quiet day here so far. It would be nice if it stayed that way so I could get caught up on a bunch of stuff I have neglected for too long. Why do some of the lower priority things in life have a way of nagging the loudest? My office filing bin is a real pill and has grown immense. In the dim light it looks like Jabba the Hut. 

Off to check out SAP too today.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I hope all are well.
> 
> Seems to be a nice quiet day here so far. It would be nice if it stayed that way so I could get caught up on a bunch of stuff I have neglected for too long. Why do some of the lower priority things in life have a way of nagging the loudest? My office filing bin is a real pill and has grown immense. In the dim light it looks like Jabba the Hut.
> 
> Off to check out SAP too today.


AFternoon, Kim. I hear your pain ................ trying to get things done before the start of the new semester. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just got back from yet another run with some of the younger doxies at a local golf course. The sunny weather and light snow makes it easy for them to run about the fairways, which they won't be able to do if the snow gets any deeper.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> We just got back from yet another run with some of the younger doxies at a local golf course. The sunny weather and light snow makes it easy for them to run about the fairways, which they won't be able to do if the snow gets any deeper.


Sounds like you've been having a healthy "good for you and the doxies" kind of day Marc. And fun too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like you've been having a healthy "good for you and the doxies" kind of day Marc. And fun too!!


Well, we walk on to one of the fairways and stand there as they run about the course. It is good exercise for them. I prefer the treadmill.


----------



## Rps

You mean like this:

3 Dachshund Dogs on a Treadmill - YouTube


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> 3 Dachshund Dogs on a Treadmill - YouTube


Good one!!


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon everyone, we are back from building more walls  and I am so excited, we had to stop because we ran out of 2X4X8's get more tomorrow and continue on. 
Sonal the pot roast - excellent choice. I think that was the first meal that I made for my in-laws as well


----------



## javaqueen

Kim, my filing is almost always the last thing that gets done, I understand your pain


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> John, here are a couple of my album shots from Drumheller:


Thanks Don .... good shots.


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> No slow cooker, and our 40+ year old oven does not work..... I did it on the stove top.


Way to go!!
You brought back some fond memories of the cooking of a Trinidadian buddy I have in Halifax. I've shared and so-enjoyed his made on-the-stove pot roast -- yum!! And he does duck that way too - takes two days - and it's unbelievably-good!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> 3 Dachshund Dogs on a Treadmill - YouTube


Cool. Those were three mini doxies. Our treadmill will take one doxie per session.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The Winter semester has started, so it is time to start breakfast and some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

No new SAP with my cup of coffee.


----------



## OldeBullDust

A bright sunny morning!

I had almost given up on seeing sunshine for the rest of the winter.

Hope everyone is well rested and enjoyed Marc's coffee. A fine way to start the first full "working" week of the new year, hope it sets a trend for the rest of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> A bright sunny morning!
> 
> I had almost given up on seeing sunshine for the rest of the winter.
> 
> Hope everyone is well rested and enjoyed Marc's coffee. A fine way to start the first full "working" week of the new year, hope it sets a trend for the rest of the year.


Sunny and a cold -5C here, Bill. Yes, rested is the best way to start a work week/year. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was an amazing clip with the cheetah .................. and a sad cat picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -7C as we approach 4PM, so it shall be hot tea at High Tea.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and -7C as we approach 4PM, so it shall be hot tea at High Tea.


Sounds good Marc ... I'll join you. The "damp-cold" here is getting into my bones today!! Some good, hot tea should really help. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... I'll join you. The "damp-cold" here is getting into my bones today!! Some good, hot tea should really help. Thanks for the offer.


Damp cold is what we usually get, but it is now -8C and very dry. Deborah would rather have this sort of cold, since it reminds her of her days in Edmonton and Calgary. I would rather have the fog, if truth be know.

Still, hot tea coming right up.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that was an amazing clip with the cheetah .................. and a sad cat picture.


Sorry about the late SAP today Marc, I kind of slept in after a late night with friends. I was relieved that everyone in that bus stayed so calm when the cheetah jumped up, and as a result had the experience of a lifetime.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry about the late SAP today Marc, I kind of slept in after a late night with friends. I was relieved that everyone in that bus stayed so calm when the cheetah jumped up, and as a result had the experience of a lifetime.


That was amazing. I would have freaked out ..................... and then some.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -9C with a windchill of -22C. I would never make it out on the prairies according to my wife, born and raised in Calgary and Edmonton. I am half frozen from standing out on my back deck watching the doxies run about in the back garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Evening. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Evening. Hope everyone is well.


Morning, Tim. All goes well here. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hot breakfast will be in order, at least for me. First, however, some hot coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP up for the day. Our video features a very different way to cook a steak, at least how I do it. Also treadmill troubles and the internet celebrates 30 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have meetings all morning on-campus, so I shall check out SAP once I return.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from my boring meetings. I shall get some coffee and check out SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Things always become obvious after the fact" - Nicholas Taleb


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP up for the day. Our video features a very different way to cook a steak, at least how I do it. Also treadmill troubles and the internet celebrates 30 years.


Don, treadmill "troubles"???? I call that a disaster. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

The latest EC forecast has a prediction of 60cm of snow, blown about by 100km/h winds, from Thursday morning until Friday afternoon. Going to be hell trying to get the doxies to go outside. We shall see. XX)

They just upped the estimate to 70cm of snow Thursday and Friday ........... to be followed by rain on Saturday. XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to brew some fresh Sonal Special herbal tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. All goes well here. How are you today?


Pretty well, though some doctor ordered tests, that sort of thing, which is never that pleasant.

Enjoying some rather almost spring like weather and a really good cup of coffee right now. You?

After my trip, I fell in love with good espresso, so a stovetop maker might be in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Pretty well, though some doctor ordered tests, that sort of thing, which is never that pleasant.
> 
> Enjoying some rather almost spring like weather and a really good cup of coffee right now. You?
> 
> After my trip, I fell in love with good espresso, so a stovetop maker might be in order.


We make a great espresso, Tim. I might have tea, however. Hope your tests go well.


----------



## groovetube

thx. Could be worse.

Anyway, a great espresso would be fantastic. I was spoiled in Italy I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thx. Could be worse.
> 
> Anyway, a great espresso would be fantastic. I was spoiled in Italy I think.


Yes, bella Italia ............. loved my time there ............. spent about a month in northern and central Italy. Would love to go back someday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I was going to say you are calling it a night early, but then again, while it is only 6:30 here, it is 10:00 there. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, I was going to say you are calling it a night early, but then again, while it is only 6:30 here, it is 10:00 there. Yikes!


The semester has started and I need to start teaching at 7AM, so "early to bed, early to rise." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start our OtHD Breakfast in a bit, but first, some strong coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Making a nice OtHD Breakfast now. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

How about a soft boiled egg, Marc? 

Spend a few minutes with Jeanne Robertson in our SAP video today as she tells you why to never 'get frisky' in a tent. Then an amazing three football catch and a story about an Alberta rancher from Kim in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How about a soft boiled egg, Marc?
> 
> Spend a few minutes with Jeanne Robertson in our SAP video today as she tells you why to never 'get frisky' in a tent. Then an amazing three football catch and a story about an Alberta rancher from Kim in Calgary.


Coming right up, Don. Have to help Deborah take a couple of our doxies to the vet, so I shall look at SAP once I return. Later ............


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!


Morning, Kim. How is Life treating you these days? Any less hectic?


----------



## KC4

No less hectic, unfortunately. I expect it will be this way for a while, I'm sad to say. 

Hope all is well with the Doxies. It sounds like a couple are just going in for vaccinations or something routine.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Just thought I'd stop in for a quick coffee before my weekly trek to the mall.

I keeping busy learning new things and drawing. Getting my weight under control, weening myself off prescription drugs, developing new "good" habits. We shall see.

Thanks Don for stepping in last evening. Trolls can be very annoying.

Take care, margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> No less hectic, unfortunately. I expect it will be this way for a while, I'm sad to say.
> 
> Hope all is well with the Doxies. It sounds like a couple are just going in for vaccinations or something routine.


Sorry to hear this, Kim. How is Kacey doing these days?

The doxies are well. We had to have Gus' teeth looked at and had blood work for Gracie. We hope to breed her to Rudy sometime this month or early Feb.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. Just thought I'd stop in for a quick coffee before my weekly trek to the mall.
> 
> I keeping busy learning new things and drawing. Getting my weight under control, weening myself off prescription drugs, developing new "good" habits. We shall see.
> 
> Thanks Don for stepping in last evening. Trolls can be very annoying.
> 
> Take care, margaret


Afternoon, Margaret. Fresh coffee coming right up.

I am also trying to lose weight. Down 2 pounds so far this week. I have a lot more to go, but every little bit helps. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Margaret. Fresh coffee coming right up.
> 
> I am also trying to lose weight. Down 2 pounds so far this week. I have a lot more to go, but every little bit helps. Bonne chance, mon amie.


I had no choice in the weight loss game. I'm diabetic and my blod sugar was way out of whack. I kept a food diary and anything white was sending my blood sugar over the roof. Then I read "Wheat Belly", cut out the grains and the rest was easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I had no choice in the weight loss game. I'm diabetic and my blod sugar was way out of whack. I kept a food diary and anything white was sending my blood sugar over the roof. Then I read "Wheat Belly", cut out the grains and the rest was easy.


Sorry to hear this, Margaret. Still, I hear what you are saying. My wife is trying to get us into gluten-free eating. Sadly, I am made mostly of gluten. So, I cut back dramatically and it seems to help.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You have brains in your head. You have feet in your shoes. You can steer yourself in any direction you choose. You're on your own. And you know what you know. You are the one who'll decide where to go." - Dr. Seuss


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, sorry that I have been AWOL the past few days, building at the studio and then teaching has really taken its toll on me..........but I will try to get here more often


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Kim. How is Kacey doing these days?
> 
> The doxies are well. We had to have Gus' teeth looked at and had blood work for Gracie. We hope to breed her to Rudy sometime this month or early Feb.


Good to hear the Doxies are OK. 

Kacey is a very busy teen, school, work and socializing, repeat. She's also getting ready for a school trip to Cambodia during Spring Break. Is she looking forward to traveling again? Absolutely.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, sorry that I have been AWOL the past few days, building at the studio and then teaching has really taken its toll on me..........but I will try to get here more often


Very understandable, Kim. Good luck with your new studio.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good to hear the Doxies are OK.
> 
> Kacey is a very busy teen, school, work and socializing, repeat. She's also getting ready for a school trip to Cambodia during Spring Break. Is she looking forward to traveling again? Absolutely.


Interesting trip, Kim. Hopefully, you shall be more relaxed by this time. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have a hot breakfast and some freshly brewed coffee when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, put fresh gas and oil in the snowblower and brought some shovels inside the house. Not sure how I am going to keep paths clear for the doxies to go outside, with the latest forecasts calling for 35-50cm of wet snow by midnight, and then the same for Friday, except that the winds are now being forecast to hit over 120km/h. Hospitals and ambulances are expecting a record number of heart attacks from this afternoon until this time on Monday. I do NOT want to be one of those statistics. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Wow Marc, that is some storm headed your way, stay safe.


----------



## SINC

SAP is up for the day with a mini clip that show how lucky one guy was in a crosswalk, a geography quiz to test your knowledge and the difference between divorce and murder.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow Marc, that is some storm headed your way, stay safe.


The latest wind map has gusts over 120km/h now, with snow that may get up to 90cm over two days. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Well, I suppose once the winds get to 110, another 10 won't matter much. I doubt I could tell the difference. 

At any rate, that is far too windy for my liking.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I suppose once the winds get to 110, another 10 won't matter much. I doubt I could tell the difference.
> 
> At any rate, that is far too windy for my liking.


True, except that it is nearing the record winds we got during Hurricane Igor, which were 131km/h.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Marc - that looks like a nasty storm headed your way. I hope you and yours stay safe and warm. If I haven't already stated this for the record I will now. ..I despise wind. It has been snowing steady here since yesterday and is still going. The wind is here too, but so far not too bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Marc - that looks like a nasty storm headed your way. I hope you and yours stay safe and warm. If I haven't already stated this for the record I will now. ..I despise wind. It has been snowing steady here since yesterday and is still going. The wind is here too, but so far not too bad.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, the wind makes two feet of snow into drifts that totally bury large cars and vans ............. with some drifts going up to second floor windows. We shall see.

#NLwx 100+ km/h Wind Gusts for #YYT & N. Avalon from Toni... on Twitpic


----------



## Dr.G.

Whiteout conditions have already started, with 0C temps and 80km/h winds. Sadly, this is only the start ............... The doxies are reluctant to go outside. Just wait until the snow is over two feet deep, with drifts that might reach over my head. Then we will see if they reluctant to go outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to brew some herbal tea. Going to need calmness for the next few days.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Starting to brew some herbal tea. Going to need calmness for the next few days.


Hope the tea helps Marc ..... stir a few warm memories into the tea - of your past great summer - and a few good thoughts that look ahead to retirement!! 
... cheers, and sending good thoughts!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hope the tea helps Marc ..... stir a few warm memories into the tea - of your past great summer - and a few good thoughts that look ahead to retirement!!
> ... cheers, and sending good thoughts!


Thanks, John. "Good thoughts" will, sadly, now clear away this snow. 25cm so far and it is getting more heavy and deeper with every passing minute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I can't even imagine what tomorrow morning will be like. If I don't have our TGIF Breakfast or coffee ready in time, I trust you all shall understand. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

Perhaps we can hire a St.Bernard to take some java to Marc in the morning?

Blizzard sweeps into Newfoundland - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## groovetube

Stay safe G.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Perhaps we can hire a St.Bernard to take some java to Marc in the morning?
> 
> Blizzard sweeps into Newfoundland - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News





groovetube said:


> Stay safe G.


Merci, John and Tim. It is unreal outside. I have spent 30 minutes to dig a path for the doxies ............. through knee and waist deep drifts. Someone else should do our TGIF Breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I have set out the Heart Smart Buffet this morning featuring scrambled eggs and bacon for weary snow shovellers. According to CBC, the eastern part of NL took the brunt of the winds and show and although bad all over, perhaps you fared better than some of your neighbours.

SAP is ready for viewing with a coffee when you are in for a break with a funny Laurel and Hardy dance routine video to lighten your load today, a toddler reading a great story and a look at some Natural Laws.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the Heart Smart Buffet. Don. I am going to use it for lunch. We just got our power back on after a five hour blackout. Got the woodstove going for heat, and we have a propane stove, so we made soup, scrambled eggs, etc. About 50cm has fallen so far, with winds that have hit gusts of 132km/h just outside of St.John's. Another 25cm is forecast to fall by midnight, and then it all changes to sleet and then rain for the weekend. What a mess.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, so what's worse the snow or the rain? Would imagine a lot of wet basements over the next two days. Any wind damage? Hope you weather it well sound wild there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, so what's worse the snow or the rain? Would imagine a lot of wet basements over the next two days. Any wind damage? Hope you weather it well sound wild there.


Well, we lucked out during Hurricane Igor, that brought about five inches of rain in a two day period. No major leakage then, so I don't foresee major problems since the melting will be slow. No wind damage other than some branches about the width of my wrist, so we are OK on that front. Still too windy and snowy to take out the snow blower. Not sure what I shall do when I get to the end of the driveway. The plow came by a few hours ago and the mound is chest deep. This storm might fall a bit short of the 83cm of snow that fell in a 30 hour period, with the latest estimation at "only" 75cm when all is said and done. The city is shut down today, and will be for the weekend to allow people to dig out.


----------



## Sonal

Sorry, Marc, I'd send you Toronto's strangely warm weather if I could.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sorry, Marc, I'd send you Toronto's strangely warm weather if I could.


Thanks, Sonal. It is 0C so it is not that cold. Just LOTS of wet snow everywhere, with lots of wind. 


How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Well, it's 4C now, and going up to 11C tomorrow. You sure you don't want some of our warmer weather? (We're getting some rain.)

Busy these days.... assignment due today (not finished), at work sorting out some urgent issues, and at home my basement is being demolished. 

I also approached a former writing teacher of mine to ask her advice about my starting to teach classes. She thinks it would be good, and I polled a few friends, and so it looks like I am going to need to develop an online writing workshop soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, it's 4C now, and going up to 11C tomorrow. You sure you don't want some of our warmer weather? (We're getting some rain.)
> 
> Busy these days.... assignment due today (not finished), at work sorting out some urgent issues, and at home my basement is being demolished.
> 
> I also approached a former writing teacher of mine to ask her advice about my starting to teach classes. She thinks it would be good, and I polled a few friends, and so it looks like I am going to need to develop an online writing workshop soon.


Now, that sounds like an offer I can't refuse. With your high temps, and Don's sunshine, it would be a grand day here in St.John's. Just got in from shoveling and I am now making some freshly brewed Sonal Special. Interested?

I think that your becoming a teacher is a grand idea if that is what you want to do. Any tips I can offer re online workshops/teaching, feel free to ask. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished snowblowing most of the driveway just as the snow was changing over to freezing drizzle. My son is out there now doing the finishing touches. I am truly appreciative of his assistance on this matter, since he usually does not like to do this work in this sort of weather.


----------



## KC4

Marc - Your weather sounds horrendous. Hang in there and survive the latest battle with mother nature. I know this season is your "Ironman" competition. It's what you train all year for....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc - Your weather sounds horrendous. Hang in there and survive the latest battle with mother nature. I know this season is your "Ironman" competition. It's what you train all year for....


It was. It was the second worst storm (or tied for first) that I have ever experienced in my 36 years here in St.John's. I have spent the past four hours using my snowblower to clear our the driveways of the three single moms that live on my cul de sac. The freezing drizzle changed to specks of ice to make things difficult. Luckily, my blower has a light which helped. I am pooped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I ache all over from yesterday's ordeal, but there is no wind or snow to contend with this morning, so I shall relax with a bit of coffee to start the day. I'll make breakfast once the sun rises.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee, it tastes good this morning. Glad to hear you have a break from your labours, although CBC is reporting you should stay indoors today. See links in the news on SAP. Also a perfect snooker game in our video, a kitten trap and 'the weather warning'.


----------



## groovetube

morning everyone. Snooker. Hmmm. I've always wanted a table in my basement, though we have to do an interior water proof (soon) that may be in my future, though, I'd need a table that can go down in pieces. The door downstair has a bit of a 90 to it.

gonna be 14 here apparently. Maybe I should halt things a tad and go outside, or something.


----------



## tilt

Hmm... I go away to Atlanta for a week and all hell breaks loose in Marc-land! I was watching CBC News this morning and it looks bad. I hope, Marc, that better weather comes your way starting today and that you get a chance to give your muscles some respite from all that shovelling.

The problem is all that frozen road under all that snow. I hope you do not have to drive.

Well, considering how full I am of hot air I can try blowing some your way. 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee, it tastes good this morning. Glad to hear you have a break from your labours, although CBC is reporting you should stay indoors today. See links in the news on SAP. Also a perfect snooker game in our video, a kitten trap and 'the weather warning'.


Morning, Don. Glad you liked the coffee .................... and when did you ever believe CBC or EC when it comes to weather here in NL?????? I just got back from using my snowblower for an elderly couple that just moved in around the corner. I did not know about them and they were really housebound. Someone I know that lives next to them asked if I could help with my snowblower, so off I went. Of course, we were treated to tea and mini-scones after our efforts.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> morning everyone. Snooker. Hmmm. I've always wanted a table in my basement, though we have to do an interior water proof (soon) that may be in my future, though, I'd need a table that can go down in pieces. The door downstair has a bit of a 90 to it.
> 
> gonna be 14 here apparently. Maybe I should halt things a tad and go outside, or something.


Morning, Tim. 14C!!! A heatwave ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hmm... I go away to Atlanta for a week and all hell breaks loose in Marc-land! I was watching CBC News this morning and it looks bad. I hope, Marc, that better weather comes your way starting today and that you get a chance to give your muscles some respite from all that shovelling.
> 
> The problem is all that frozen road under all that snow. I hope you do not have to drive.
> 
> Well, considering how full I am of hot air I can try blowing some your way.
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. How was Atlanta and your trip there. 

It is 2C with a light drizzle here so the roads are slowly becoming visible. Going to take a hot shower to relax my muscles.

Glad to see you back in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A math professor here at Memorial, who came in Sept. from south Texas and had never seen this much snow in his life, estimated the weight of snow in the average two-car driveway our area. His estimate was 8000 pounds. Given my driveway can fit six cars with room left over for a motorcycle or two, I can imagine what I would have done without my snowblower yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received the latest pics of the pups that Gus sired. Thought I would share them with all of you. Enjoy. The dog looking through the door is Gus himself. Gus is here and the mom, Cat, and the pups are in Regina.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Just received the latest pics of the pups that Gus sired. Thought I would share them with all of you. Enjoy. The dog looking through the door is Gus himself. Gus is here and the mom, Cat, and the pups are in Regina.


Cat? Cat?? What cat??? What did I miss????


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> Cat? Cat?? What cat??? What did I miss????


Animal Husbandry 101.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cat? Cat?? What cat??? What did I miss????


Gus sired two litters -- one with Snax (she was bred by us and is Gracie's sister). Here are her pups. Then, while he was there, Gus was a stud dog for Cat Ballou, and he sired another litter of pups. Now he just relaxes. Here is the litter with Snax, born just before Christmas, and the litter with Cat, born just after Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Animal Husbandry 101.


Good one, John. :lmao:

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it is time for 4PM High Tea once again. Anyone have any suggestions for the blend of tea to be served???


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, John. :lmao:
> 
> How is Life treating you today?


Good thanks Marc. Somewhat less sore than you, for sure. 

15ºC/59ºF here right now, but the Sun went into hiding again.

Had a busy week, 2 days Local, 2 days Toronto.

I justly deserve this Tetley's English ale I'm about to crack-open.

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Good thanks Marc. Somewhat less sore than you, for sure.
> 
> 15ºC/59ºF here right now, but the Sun went into hiding again.
> 
> Had a busy week, 2 days Local, 2 days Toronto.
> 
> I justly deserve this Tetley's English ale I'm about to crack-open.
> 
> :clap:


I guess you won't want any Tetley's tea then.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, it is time for 4PM High Tea once again. Anyone have any suggestions for the blend of tea to be served???


Thanks for the offer Marc .... but after so much tea this morning (at dim sum), could you make that a couple of straight shots of rum (Morgan's would be fine) for us -- it'll help warm our tummies while we're out on our balcony break this afternoon. 
Gracias!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for the offer Marc .... but after so much tea this morning (at dim sum), could you make that a couple of straight shots of rum (Morgan's would be fine) for us -- it'll help warm our tummies while we're out on our balcony break this afternoon.
> Gracias!!


We have some Capt. Morgan's Spiced Rum if you want some, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah suggested that we go see the movie "Lincoln" later this evening. A grand suggestion.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang. 

Cute puppy pics Marc. The puppy in the fourth from the top image on the last page would be well named Tyson, as in Mike Tyson. 

Some Sonal Special sounds good to me. I'm trying to salvage some books found sodden and frozen on the floor of my garage. None are extremely valuable, just favorite reference and music books.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang.
> 
> Cute puppy pics Marc. The puppy in the fourth from the top image on the last page would be well named Tyson, as in Mike Tyson.
> 
> Some Sonal Special sounds good to me. I'm trying to salvage some books found sodden and frozen on the floor of my garage. None are extremely valuable, just favorite reference and music books.


Evening, Kim. Sorry to hear about your books and the water damage. Not sure what to do other than to leave them near a dehumidifier.

Yes, I thought of the Mike Tyson/Evander Holyfield fight as well. :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Evening everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Evening everyone.


Evening, Sonal. I just brewed some Sonal Special for Kim. Are you interested in some before I go to the movies?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sonal. I just brewed some Sonal Special for Kim. Are you interested in some before I go to the movies?


Love some. Enjoy the movie--what are you seeing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Love some. Enjoy the movie--what are you seeing?


Coming right up. We are going to a 9PM showing of "Lincoln", my second favorite president next to FDR.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from the movies. A great one and one which will bring in various Academy Awards, especially for Daniel Day Lewis. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is a bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall start the coffee as I begin teaching this morning. Later ........


----------



## Dr.G.

I am still looking for my own camera and my pics of our house, but here is a shot taken by one of my students. They did not get as much snow as we did in my part of St.John's ................ not that it mattered much. The snowmageddon did not spare many here in this part of NL.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that is one heck of a pile of snow. SAP is done with an outstanding video on Birds of Paradise, a mechanical hand and LEGO comes through for a young lad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, and it was very wet and hard to snowblow. Will check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to make Sunday Brunch for us all.


----------



## Dr.G.

My posting #75,000 should be in The Shang. To one and all, may this year be one of good health and happiness for our Shang family. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> My posting #75,000 should be in The Shang. To one and all, may this year be one of good health and happiness for our Shang family. Paix, mes amis.


Congrats on being 3/4s of the way to 100 Grand postings.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Congrats on being 3/4s of the way to 100 Grand postings.




Thanks, Bob. At the rate I am going, however, that goal would take me about 4-5 years. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## groovetube

wow. 75k.

That's some serious posting!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> wow. 75k.
> 
> That's some serious posting!


Merci. Of course, 47% of my posts were right here in The Shang ............ with most of those postings re the doxies. Imagine if I did not have any doxies!?! 

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## johnp

That's quite a post mark Marc ... way to go!! And keep those pic's and stories of/about the doxies coming - they're a major fun part of stopping into The Shang!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> That's quite a post mark Marc ... way to go!! And keep those pic's and stories of/about the doxies coming - they're a major fun part of stopping into The Shang!!


Merci, John. We are hoping to breed Gracie with Rudy next month, so who knows April shall bring? We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, John. We are hoping to breed Gracie with Rudy next month, so who knows April shall bring? We shall see.
> So, how is Life treating you today?


For me, it's been a rather busy Sunday ... several chores, and the like. But all's well, and we'll be heading out to the balcony soon for a break in the 'fresh' air. It's -1C in downtown Vancouver at present, we're just barely touching 2C here.
Soup for dinner once again .... have all the prep's made, and ready to go (it includes a stock I had tucked away in the freezer. And will throw in the last of the perogies we have on hand. Maybe Jean will consider making some from scratch at some time soon - sure like hers better than these store-bought ones!!
Hope all's well out your way as well.


----------



## SINC

We're having Chinese tonight. It's been a while since I made it, but will consist of just two dishes, Mushroom Fried Rice with sliced mushrooms, green onions, a scrambled egg and bacon bits and a Chicken Stir Fry with carrots, celery, onion, broccoli, cauliflower, baby pea pods and baby corn cobs. It will be flavoured with oyster flavour sauce and coated with sesame seed oil to make it glisten a wee bit. We'll see if I still have the right stuff to make it.


----------



## johnp

Don .... that sounds good, and it had better be, we've just booked flights to get there for your dinner!! 
I haven't done a Chinese dinner in a while, and it's about time I did -- your post will help to stimulate me into action!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> For me, it's been a rather busy Sunday ... several chores, and the like. But all's well, and we'll be heading out to the balcony soon for a break in the 'fresh' air. It's -1C in downtown Vancouver at present, we're just barely touching 2C here.
> Soup for dinner once again .... have all the prep's made, and ready to go (it includes a stock I had tucked away in the freezer. And will throw in the last of the perogies we have on hand. Maybe Jean will consider making some from scratch at some time soon - sure like hers better than these store-bought ones!!
> Hope all's well out your way as well.


Well, bundle up for your balcony break. 4C and foggy here at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We're having Chinese tonight. It's been a while since I made it, but will consist of just two dishes, Mushroom Fried Rice with sliced mushrooms, green onions, a scrambled egg and bacon bits and a Chicken Stir Fry with carrots, celery, onion, broccoli, cauliflower, baby pea pods and baby corn cobs. It will be flavoured with oyster flavour sauce and coated with sesame seed oil to make it glisten a wee bit. We'll see if I still have the right stuff to make it.


If it does not work out, Don, go out for a Chinese Buffet. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdwuiyO7hOU]John Pinette "chinese buffet" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## iMouse

Still 11ºC here, but a dreary day none the less.

Cold wave coming in over-night, but at least it's bringing back the Sun.

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Still 11ºC here, but a dreary day none the less.
> 
> Cold wave coming in over-night, but at least it's bringing back the Sun.
> 
> :clap:


Evening, John. How are you tonight?


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. How are you tonight?


Fine Marc.

Enjoying a frozen mug of Tetley's 'tea', and considering din-din options.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, bundle up for your balcony break. 4C and foggy here at just past 7PM.


... we did, and really enjoyed it. The sun came out from behind the clouds about half-way and blessed us with its presence ... hard to believe it was only 2C!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Fine Marc.
> 
> Enjoying a frozen mug of Tetley's 'tea', and considering din-din options.


Sounds good, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... we did, and really enjoyed it. The sun came out from behind the clouds about half-way and blessed us with its presence ... hard to believe it was only 2C!!!


Send some sun this way to cut through the fog.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Send some sun this way to cut through the fog.


... did my thing Marc ... hope it reaches you!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... did my thing Marc ... hope it reaches you!!


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

Same here.

Change of plans for the morning eliminates the possibility of a 'soft' awakening.

Night.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, again I have been away but building walls and starting to do the drywall is very exciting. Did some plumbing so that once the drywall is taped/mudded/sanded/painted I will actually have a working washroom in the studio *cheer* The rooms are "basically" ready for boarding, not saying how long till it is finished but I am very excited


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Same here.
> 
> Change of plans for the morning eliminates the possibility of a 'soft' awakening.
> 
> Night.


Well, there shall be some freshly brewed coffee for your "hard" awakening, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, again I have been away but building walls and starting to do the drywall is very exciting. Did some plumbing so that once the drywall is taped/mudded/sanded/painted I will actually have a working washroom in the studio *cheer* The rooms are "basically" ready for boarding, not saying how long till it is finished but I am very excited


Morning, Kim. Sounds like things are shaping up for you. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall make the coffee for the early risers.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Well, there shall be some freshly brewed coffee for your "hard" awakening, John.


Thanks Marc, but when I gave him his wake-up call @ 6, he cancelled today's trip.

He spent the night worshipping the porcelain god.

Thanks for that. I owe you one. :clap:

I don't need no "Typhoid Robin" breathing on me for hours, then raining death on everyone at the hospital too.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Marc, a grand old Jewish bit of humour on SAP today for you, "The rabbi's wife remarries" and if you love grilled cheese sandwiches, our video today is made for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Thanks Marc, but when I gave him his wake-up call @ 6, he cancelled today's trip.
> 
> He spent the night worshipping the porcelain god.
> 
> Thanks for that. I owe you one. :clap:
> 
> I don't need no "Typhoid Robin" breathing on me for hours, then raining death on everyone at the hospital too.


Well, then it is just you and me for breakfast, John. Any requests?


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, Don and John *wave* 

today is a day for catching up around the house before the students arrive a bit later..............thanks for the coffee Marc, much needed


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Marc, a grand old Jewish bit of humour on SAP today for you, "The rabbi's wife remarries" and if you love grilled cheese sandwiches, our video today is made for you.


Love grilled cheese sandwiches ............... might try this for lunch.

"Well, a scholar he isn't, but he comes from a wonderful family." :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, Don and John *wave*
> 
> today is a day for catching up around the house before the students arrive a bit later..............thanks for the coffee Marc, much needed


Yes, strong coffee is a must on a Monday morning.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Great joke Don. Boy did we have two great days here around 14C, but it dropped like a stone and we are now around -2C, still all the snow is gone and it is dry.

Marc, how did you fare with the rain/sleet and such? Not sure if I could take all the snow you get ... a snowblower must be mandatory there, like AC here.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, strong coffee is a must on a Monday morning.


definitely - muscles are quite sore after another weekend of renovating and building  but it is a bit of a workout so i will not complain


----------



## Rps

Morning Kim, I hate renovating .... probably because I have little skill in that area.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, I came across this site, you've probably got it but just in case have a look, maybe some SAP here: Weird News - Funny and bizarre stories in the news | Metro UK


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Great joke Don. Boy did we have two great days here around 14C, but it dropped like a stone and we are now around -2C, still all the snow is gone and it is dry.
> 
> Marc, how did you fare with the rain/sleet and such? Not sure if I could take all the snow you get ... a snowblower must be mandatory there, like AC here.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, for the deep and heavy snow we get, a snowblower is a real plus. The fog/drizzle/rain actually took about four inches of snow away, and today's sunshine and 7C temps are doing their part as well.

So, how is Life treating you today other than the sudden cold spell?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> definitely - muscles are quite sore after another weekend of renovating and building  but it is a bit of a workout so i will not complain


Well, it is a good pain, Kim. I feel the same way but from shoveling and snowblowing.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Rp, that is one I had been to but forgotten. (There are so many it is hard to keep track.) Glad you fellas enjoyed the rabbi's wife tale. 

Just one week to go for Ann and Crystal to go to listen to a talk by Oprah Winfrey in Edmonton at Rexall Place. The have aisle seats, middle floor section in row six for the event.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Rp, that is one I had been to but forgotten. (There are so many it is hard to keep track.) Glad you fellas enjoyed the rabbi's wife tale.
> 
> Just one week to go for Ann and Crystal to go to listen to a talk by Oprah Winfrey in Edmonton at Rexall Place. The have aisle seats, middle floor section in row six for the event.


What, you are not going???? You could go as a journalist to cover the event. Is the Rexall Place where the Oilers play?

The middle section is where the guests get the prizes ............... like a trip to Hawaii.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What, you are not going???? You could go as a journalist to cover the event. Is the Rexall Place where the Oilers play?
> 
> The middle section is where the guests get the prizes ............... like a trip to Hawaii.


I'm afraid I have little interest in what OW might have to say and yep, Rexall is home to the Oilers.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm afraid I have little interest in what OW might have to say and yep, Rexall is home to the Oilers.


Well, she might give out tickets to an Oilers game ................. and we all know how much you "love" the NHL brand of hockey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, saw your snow pics in the Weather thread. Yuk. Looks like you will get a bit of warming for the rest of this week, and then back into the deep freeze on Saturday. That will turn whatever might melt into solid ice.  You guys can't catch a break this winter.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, things are going well here. I seem to be distracted some in my studies, but it's the time of year ... for some reason, even when I was working, Jan. was a wasted month for me .... I seem to mentally drift from place to place .... I'll break out of it soon I always do.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Evening everyone. Must admit to several muscle sore spots today as well - not from snow shovelling or blowing - but from the various inside household chores I did yesterday morning.  That should teach me to not leave most so long before getting at them - but for the many years I've been doing/hating such chores, and at my present age, rather doubt I learned any new lesson!! 

Woke to some white this morning ... snow flurries overninght and throughout the morning -- a few cm's accumulated on the ground here, roofs, et al. It's now warming up a little, 3C when I looked last, a few flurries still, but ever so lightly, expect or could see rain showers in the afternoon?

Whatever comes our way, we're in for the day, and will watch a little of the 'action' from our balcony in the afternoon.
Cheers all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are going well here. I seem to be distracted some in my studies, but it's the time of year ... for some reason, even when I was working, Jan. was a wasted month for me .... I seem to mentally drift from place to place .... I'll break out of it soon I always do.


Stay focused, Rp. "Keep your eye on the prize ...." Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Morning Kim, I hate renovating .... probably because I have little skill in that area.


Not my favourite thing to do........but considering that it will get my music studio out of my house, I am willing to do the work necessary and my hubby is very handy when it comes to renovating


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Evening everyone. Must admit to several muscle sore spots today as well - not from snow shovelling or blowing - but from the various inside household chores I did yesterday morning. That should teach me to not leave most so long before getting at them - but for the many years I've been doing/hating such chores, and at my present age, rather doubt I learned any new lesson!!
> 
> Woke to some white this morning ... snow flurries overninght and throughout the morning -- a few cm's accumulated on the ground here, roofs, et al. It's now warming up a little, 3C when I looked last, a few flurries still, but ever so lightly, expect or could see rain showers in the afternoon?
> 
> Whatever comes our way, we're in for the day, and will watch a little of the 'action' from our balcony in the afternoon.
> Cheers all!!


Snow in BC!!!!!!!!!!!!! Call in the troops ............ bring 'em back from the GTA.


----------



## javaqueen

is it close to high tea yet Marc? could really use another cup of coffee...........and maybe some scones??


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> is it close to high tea yet Marc? could really use another cup of coffee...........and maybe some scones??


Past High Tea time here, Kim, but early where you are, so I shall make some fresh coffee as we wait for the scones to come out of the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

thank you Marc, you are so good to me............absolutely love the treatment you get here at Chez Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thank you Marc, you are so good to me............absolutely love the treatment you get here at Chez Marc


We aim to please here in The Cafe Chez Marc, Kim. Everyone is a valued customer.


----------



## johnp

Looking towards the local school yard yesterday, and then again today (with the kids out enjoying the little white that's fallen).


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, you are high up, John, far above the drifts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 5C this evening as we approach 10M. The doxies are sinking in the deep snow that is getting soft. Still, they seem to enjoy the romp out in the backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Oh man! Just finished my surprise version of Atlantic salmon for Ann for supper tonight. So delicious! Damn I'm good!


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Oh man! Just finished my surprise version of Atlantic salmon for Ann for supper tonight. So delicious! Damn I'm good!


Don, how did you cook it? Would love another recipe for salmon


----------



## SINC

Easy Kim, 1/4 cup melted butter, mix in a liberal shake of dried dill weed, a couple shakes each of both onion and garlic powder, put filets skin side down in baking dish, lightly salted with sea salt and a bit of freshly ground pepper. Pour melted butter mixture over fish, then bake in pre-heated oven for about 30 minutes (until fish flakes easily. (I toss in a couple of fresh dill sprigs on top to boot.) Serve with fresh long uncut green beans, boiled spuds with a wee bit of half and half and a few fresh tiny sprigs of dill poured over them. Done. 

Uh, there could be a calorie or two in each serving, but who's counting.


----------



## javaqueen

Thanks Don, that sounds very similar to another recipe that I have - but the salmon filets are cooked skin side up to get them nice and crispy under the broiler - you might want to try that some time - very yummy


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but I am starting to make some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Breakfast is now being served for anyone up and about at this hour. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting SAP bottle band clip, Don ........................ and a cute white doxie.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that bottle band was a hoot! Uh, isn't that white guy what doxies chase?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that bottle band was a hoot! Uh, isn't that white guy what doxies chase?


No, that looks like an Alberta White Doxie ............... they do look a bit like a weasel, but to the knowledgeable person, they can always be distinguished.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning gentlemen *wave* thanks for the coffee, just what I needed this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning gentlemen *wave* thanks for the coffee, just what I needed this morning


Your sixth sense must have known that I had just made a fresh pot of coffee.

How are you today, mon amie?


----------



## johnp

Late-Morning/Afternoon all. A busy morning today ... kitchen stuff, in prep for dinner today - a tourtiere pie. Jean has prepared the pie shells, and I have the filling all ready to go. I ground the meats (sirloin beef and pork) early this morning, and have since prepared the veggie and spice ingredients. So we can both relax now, until later this afternoon, until I prepare and cook the filling, and we're ready to stuff the pie shells. Plan to include some steamed acorn squash, and a small fresh fruit salad on the side. We've been waiting for this, it's been quite some time since we did the last one. So looking forward to it!!

Much milder today ... 5C when I looked last, and the snow of yesterday is melting away. Rather slippery on foot early this morning, but mostly bare pavement on the walks and streets since then. The way we like it!!

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Sounds like a grand evening meal. Kudos. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Sounds like a grand evening meal. Kudos. Enjoy.


Thanks Marc ... we're inside now and counting down the time!! 
We had a nice time outisde on the balcony this afternoon .. enjoying the sights, chatting, and finishing (the last of) my birthday vodka. 
A little 'serious time' in the kitchen soon ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, bonne chance on this fine meal, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Behold: Hawks fan delivers the greatest half-court miss you'll ever see - YouTube

Watch: Most amazing football trick play ever? | HLNtv.com

3 the hard way: See girl

Don, something for SAP???


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow for an OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee and then begin to prepare the OtHD Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

No new SAP yet .............  Guess I shall have to go back to grading.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, how goes the grading? Hope that the students are treating you right.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc and Kim. Looking forward to a big mug of your coffee this morning - thanks Marc. Hope the day treats you both well.


----------



## javaqueen

morning John, what are your plans for the day?


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> morning John, what are your plans for the day?


Hi Kim ... not much. A little shopping, banking, and etc. this morning. And making hotel arrangements for a short trip this March. Otherwise, taking in what retirement has to offer up today!!
No major cooking today -- have half of the meat pie made yesterday to enjoy!! So an easy meal to prepare.

Do you have a busy schedule today?


----------



## javaqueen

Hi John, my schedule is busy but that is normal right now, until the studio is done I am spending any time I can building it with my husband.......we are aiming for March(?) but we shall see LOL I start teaching today at 4:00 and before then I need to have my dinner ready so that I can eat during my 1/2 hour break, work in my hubby's office for a bit and get things done for 2012, clean the house, laundry, etc, etc, etc, normal stuff anyway.
That meat pie sounds amazing, can you send me the recipe?? would love to know what spices you used.


----------



## johnp

Kim ... pretty much followed this recipe, and used all the spices indicated.
Tourtiere Recipe – French Canadian Meat Pie Recipe


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A wee bit late trying to figure out an issue with the furnace in my rear garage/shop. Not sure if it is the motor or the squirrel cage fan itself. Will have to tear it down to be sure once it gets light enough to work. Sorry for the late SAP Marc, but was otherwise occupied. When I get up and do not see smoke rising from the chimney out there within a half hour, I know something is amiss.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don I can remember the old days when we had a coal furnace.......... winter with out heat is a b*tch!!!!!!
John I think I will try the Tourtiere......

Marc how is the winter clean up? We haven't heard here.....also how is your home in NS, did it fare well?


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Kim ... pretty much followed this recipe, and used all the spices indicated.
> Tourtiere Recipe – French Canadian Meat Pie Recipe


that sounds delicious will definitely try it, thanks


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, how goes the grading? Hope that the students are treating you right.


Afternoon, Kim. A busy morning of grading and meetings.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc and Kim. Looking forward to a big mug of your coffee this morning - thanks Marc. Hope the day treats you both well.


Afternoon, John. Fresh coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. A wee bit late trying to figure out an issue with the furnace in my rear garage/shop. Not sure if it is the motor or the squirrel cage fan itself. Will have to tear it down to be sure once it gets light enough to work. Sorry for the late SAP Marc, but was otherwise occupied. When I get up and do not see smoke rising from the chimney out there within a half hour, I know something is amiss.


Afternoon, Don. Check out if your problems were caused by white weasles that try to pass themselves off as white doxies.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. A busy morning of grading and meetings.
> 
> How are you today?


doing well today, had breakfast with my youngest daughter after cleaning the kitchen and playing piano for a while 

hope that the meetings weren't too boring for you


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don I can remember the old days when we had a coal furnace.......... winter with out heat is a b*tch!!!!!!
> John I think I will try the Tourtiere......
> 
> Marc how is the winter clean up? We haven't heard here.....also how is your home in NS, did it fare well?


Afternoon, Rp. We only have about a foot of snow in the garden that was left from our blizzard. -4C temps now, so even in sunshine there is no melting. Lunenburg, NS just got a dusting. This webcam is located about a mile from our home.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> doing well today, had breakfast with my youngest daughter after cleaning the kitchen and playing piano for a while
> 
> hope that the meetings weren't too boring for you


Good to hear, Kim ..................... and yes, the meetings were boring. A waste of my time.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> This webcam is located about a mile from our home.


You also have a home in Lunenburg??


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Kim ..................... and yes, the meetings were boring. A waste of my time.


I understand about meetings wasting your time *sigh* so glad to not have to go through many of them anymore


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> I understand about meetings wasting your time *sigh* so glad to not have to go through many of them anymore


Yes, me too. One of the first things I did not miss when I retired!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. We only have about a foot of snow in the garden that was left from our blizzard. -4C temps now, so even in sunshine there is no melting. Lunenburg, NS just got a dusting. This webcam is located about a mile from our home.
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore


That must be a worry off your mind. I have friends who have to "go up north" here to clear the snow off the roof on their cottage, and my son has to do the same on his home's roof. Not sure I would want that worry if your area gets hit and you are not there to police it.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I understand about meetings wasting your time *sigh* so glad to not have to go through many of them anymore


All too true, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> You also have a home in Lunenburg??


Yes, we bought our retirement home early. Want to be close to the ocean, but out of the hustle and bustle of St.John's.

Here is the house.

One of Lunenburg's Finest! | 95 Dufferin Street, Lunenburg | File #29


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes, me too. One of the first things I did not miss when I retired!!


I shall NOT miss these sorts of meetings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That must be a worry off your mind. I have friends who have to "go up north" here to clear the snow off the roof on their cottage, and my son has to do the same on his home's roof. Not sure I would want that worry if your area gets hit and you are not there to police it.


I was told that there was one winter when they got nearly 4 feet of snow. I told them that there have been weeks here in St.John's when we received over 4 feet of snow.


----------



## Rps

Don, Marc a little something for the afternoon. Maybe SAP???

"THE NFL : A Bad Lip Reading"

And now you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, Marc a little something for the afternoon. Maybe SAP???
> 
> "THE NFL : A Bad Lip Reading"
> 
> And now you know.


Cute. I want some cake too ................


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, Marc a little something for the afternoon. Maybe SAP???
> 
> "THE NFL : A Bad Lip Reading"
> 
> And now you know.


Now THAT is funny! SAP it goes, thanks Rp!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now THAT is funny! SAP it goes, thanks Rp!


Don, use the three I sent you last night and with this one you could have a sports-themed SAP.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, use the three I sent you last night and with this one you could have a sports-themed SAP.


I would if I could alter their size Marc, but their embed code does not allow format change


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I would if I could alter their size Marc, but their embed code does not allow format change


 Too bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## JCCanuck

*Sigh!*

Just missed you Dr. G., wanted to ask you for a stiff drink. Just got laid off today after 17 years with my company. Also first time I have ever been laid off in my 35 year graphic design career. :-(
Nite all!


----------



## groovetube

sorry to hear that JC. There's been a few layoffs in a couple big agencies I know of lately. But the good news is, the couple people I know that were laid off, ended up finding a better job after a couple months.


----------



## Sonal

Sorry to hear, JC.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Just missed you Dr. G., wanted to ask you for a stiff drink. Just got laid off today after 17 years with my company. Also first time I have ever been laid off in my 35 year graphic design career. :-(
> Nite all!


Todd, really sorry to hear this news. Did they give you a reason? Drinks are on the house for you. Paix, mon ami. 

My son is considering graphic design as a career himself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start breakfast soon, but first some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

That's tough Todd, good luck finding replacement work. Morning all. Another couple of days of snow combined with melting will have us in a real mess by the weekend when we plunge back down into the -20°s. SAP is up with David Attenborough being bugged by a Lyre bird, a mini clip of a pint sized gymnast who narrowly misses a toddler and more bacon.


----------



## javaqueen

JCCanuck said:


> Just missed you Dr. G., wanted to ask you for a stiff drink. Just got laid off today after 17 years with my company. Also first time I have ever been laid off in my 35 year graphic design career. :-(
> Nite all!





Dr.G. said:


> Todd, really sorry to hear this news. Did they give you a reason? Drinks are on the house for you. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> My son is considering graphic design as a career himself.


JCC I am really sorry about that...........what type of graphic design do you do? And I hope that you find another position quickly and a better one at that!!


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Todd, really sorry to hear this news. Did they give you a reason? Drinks are on the house for you. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> My son is considering graphic design as a career himself.


Morning all! Thanks everyone for you support on my job loss. Marc, it was downsizing as the claim for the layoffs. Less clients and the possibility of losing the "main" client seems to be the main reason. As for me I'm looking again in the same field or even the possibility of schooling or another career.


----------



## JCCanuck

javaqueen said:


> JCC I am really sorry about that...........what type of graphic design do you do? And I hope that you find another position quickly and a better one at that!!


Thanks javaqueen, I do print stuff mostly. Originally old school for 15 years and the rest computers. It will be tough I tell yah, but even a new career or schooling comes to mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Morning all! Thanks everyone for you support on my job loss. Marc, it was downsizing as the claim for the layoffs. Less clients and the possibility of losing the "main" client seems to be the main reason. As for me I'm looking again in the same field or even the possibility of schooling or another career.


Downsizing seems to be the main reason given for these sorts of layoffs. I think that it's a cop out. What training did you get to become a graphic designer and where did you get this training? Any chance of doing this on a free-lance basis, or teaching this ability?


----------



## eMacMan

JCCanuck said:


> Just missed you Dr. G., wanted to ask you for a stiff drink. Just got laid off today after 17 years with my company. Also first time I have ever been laid off in my 35 year graphic design career. :-(
> Nite all!


That's a tough one and scary when it's happening. 

Have had 3-6 major career shifts over the years. Depends on whether you count retirement; and the times I worked construction to put food on the table while shifting gears. It's not easy but so often I found earlier job skills supplementing new ones in unexpected ways.

Good luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bob. How if Life treating you in sunny AB?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. How if Life treating you in sunny AB?


Not a bad morning. Now that the barber is back on his feet, will be walking over for a haircut this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not a bad morning. Now that the barber is back on his feet, will be walking over for a haircut this morning.


Good news, Bob. That reminds me that I need a haircut as well. Maybe next week.


----------



## groovetube

me too. Getting rather shaggy. Really shaggy!


----------



## Rps

Yep, me too. Got to get a hair cut, just gotta decide which one.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> me too. Getting rather shaggy. Really shaggy!


Bring one of our doxies in with you, Tim. She is getting very shaggy as well. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C as we near 4PM High Tea, so I guess hot tea is in order. Any requests???


----------



## Sonal

Yes, one Sonal Special, extra hot.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> -1C as we near 4PM High Tea, so I guess hot tea is in order. Any requests???


Thanks ... will join in and try one of those "Sonal Specials" .... it'll should go good with my lunch snack.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Yes, one Sonal Special, extra hot.


Coming right up, Sonal. Why "extra hot"?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks ... will join in and try one of those "Sonal Specials" .... it'll should go good with my lunch snack.


Coming right up, John. What is your "lunch snack"?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Sonal. Why "extra hot"?


I'm in my 3rd-floor office, sitting by the window... it's a touch chilly up here. (I have a supplemental heater, but still.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm in my 3rd-floor office, sitting by the window... it's a touch chilly up here. (I have a supplemental heater, but still.)


Well, a hot Sonal Special coming right up ................ along with a doxie for a toe warmer???


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon everyone, any coffee left..........I know that I am late for high tea again


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, John. What is your "lunch snack"?


... just half a slice of toast topped with a little ham and melted cheddar cheese. Usually have a good breakfast .. so just need a small snack for lunch. 
Doing a stew for dinner today ... beef, and the works. Looking forward to some nice aroma's within the apartment later this afternoon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good afternoon everyone, any coffee left..........I know that I am late for high tea again


Actually, High Tea does not start for another 30 minutes where you are located ....... but I just made some strong coffee for me, so I shall share.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Was sent a picture of our house in Lunenburg, NS after their "blizzard" (they got almost five inches).


----------



## javaqueen

thanks for the coffee you are wonderful - and your new house looks wonderful - and only 5 inches


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks for the coffee you are wonderful - and your new house looks wonderful - and only 5 inches


Yes, and most of it looks gone. 

About half of our 73cm from last week's blizzard is gone, with another 15-25cm expected tomorrow. We shall see.

Enjoy the coffee.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, a hot Sonal Special coming right up ................ along with a doxie for a toe warmer???


Sounds good, particularly the doxie-toe warmer.

The cats have resisted training as furry footrests.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good, particularly the doxie-toe warmer.
> 
> The cats have resisted training as furry footrests.


Doxies love to cuddle together, or to lie on your toes .......... especially if you wiggle them every so often. I shall send you a pair ............ one for each foot. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an item for SAP

Pauline Phillips, longtime Dear Abby advice columnist, dies at 94 - CNN.com


----------



## KC4

JCCanuck said:


> Just missed you Dr. G., wanted to ask you for a stiff drink. Just got laid off today after 17 years with my company. Also first time I have ever been laid off in my 35 year graphic design career. :-(
> Nite all!


Sorry to hear that Todd. I've been laid off twice in my oil & gas career. It's very common unfortunately in this cyclical industry, rife with corporate mergers and acquisitions. It is a shock the first time it happens though. 

I got a much better jobs soon afterwards, both times though, so there is a bright side.


----------



## tilt

JCCanuck said:


> Just missed you Dr. G., wanted to ask you for a stiff drink. Just got laid off today after 17 years with my company. Also first time I have ever been laid off in my 35 year graphic design career. :-(
> Nite all!


That's a bummer, Todd. Sorry to hear. Been there a couple of times before. Know how it is, especially when one is at a certain age and career-level.

I hope you find something soon. Is there any hope if you became a freelancer?

There is a networking organisation I used to belong to, called HAPPEN (happen.ca). It's basically unemployed people helping unemployed people; and it is not for Blue-collar or low-paying jobs. See if that is some place that might be of any help.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mohan. Good to see you back in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, finished teaching for the day and now to relax for a bit before I go to bed. Chat with everyone tomorrow.


----------



## javaqueen

tilt said:


> That's a bummer, Todd. Sorry to hear. Been there a couple of times before. Know how it is, especially when one is at a certain age and career-level.
> 
> I hope you find something soon. Is there any hope if you became a freelancer?
> 
> There is a networking organisation I used to belong to, called HAPPEN (happen.ca). It's basically unemployed people helping unemployed people; and it is not for Blue-collar or low-paying jobs. See if that is some place that might be of any help.
> 
> Cheers


hey Mohan (wave) how are you doing????


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, finished teaching for the day and now to relax for a bit before I go to bed. Chat with everyone tomorrow.


Me too, Kim. Speak with you tomorrow. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start a fine TGIF Breakfast for us all. Any special requests as I start to make the coffee?


----------



## javaqueen

just the coffee for now would be great Marc, thanks


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> just the coffee for now would be great Marc, thanks


Coming right up, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Marc, SAP has gone to the dogs today, so it will not interest you. First our exclusive story on local resident who wrote a book on why dogs bite. The author, a friends since 1969 is offering the book as a free download on SAP. Then in our video, the cutest pair you will ever see as a toddler and his mutt friend play in a puddle and much more today on SAP including a quiz to tell if you really do have the flu.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Marc, SAP has gone to the dogs today, so it will not interest you. First our exclusive story on local resident who wrote a book on why dogs bite. The author, a friends since 1969 is offering the book as a free download on SAP. Then in our video, the cutest pair you will ever see as a toddler and his mutt friend play in a puddle and much more today on SAP including a quiz to tell if you really do have the flu.


Don, tried to download the book into Dropbox but it does not seem to want to download.

Loved that clip "A special relationship between a toddler and a dog." Reminded me of Stephen at that age with our Old English Sheepdog, Annie. :love2:


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Kim. How are you today?


a wonderful day today, woke up to a winter wonderland around here - just a dusting but still at least 2 - 3 inches LOL - not quite your winter wonderland. 

Meeting with our sign guy in about an hour to discuss my needs for the new studio


----------



## Rps

Morning all. No snow here Kim but cold ( for here ) around -1, going to 6 tomorrow. Marc, I also love the Old English Sheep Dog, but more like a loft condo....everyone likes to look at them, but no sure I want to own one......


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, tried to download the book into Dropbox but it does not seem to want to download.
> 
> Loved that clip "A special relationship between a toddler and a dog." Reminded me of Stephen at that age with our Old English Sheepdog, Annie. :love2:


Marc, the book is already stored on Dropbox and designed to be downloaded to your downloads folder (Or wherever you store downloads). That may be why it does not work. Either that or it downloaded to the locations I mentioned already. It is a very small download as it is more of a booklet than a full book.

Just in case, I will email the MS Word file to you at your Mun address to solve the issue for you. EDIT: (Check your email as I already sent it.)


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> a wonderful day today, woke up to a winter wonderland around here - just a dusting but still at least 2 - 3 inches LOL - not quite your winter wonderland.
> 
> Meeting with our sign guy in about an hour to discuss my needs for the new studio


Good luck with this new studio, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. No snow here Kim but cold ( for here ) around -1, going to 6 tomorrow. Marc, I also love the Old English Sheep Dog, but more like a loft condo....everyone likes to look at them, but no sure I want to own one......


Well, we had a backyard and lived a couple of hundred feet from Churchill Park where she loved to romp and try to herd the children from the neighborhood. They all had great fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, the book is already stored on Dropbox and designed to be downloaded to your downloads folder (Or wherever you store downloads). That may be why it does not work. Either that or it downloaded to the locations I mentioned already. It is a very small download as it is more of a booklet than a full book.
> 
> Just in case, I will email the MS Word file to you at your Mun address to solve the issue for you. EDIT: (Check your email as I already sent it.)


Thanks, Don. Received it intact. All dogs can bite?????????? Not doxies ........ they latch on and then tear whatever is in their mouth to shreds. Not much biting, however. XX)


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. It is going to be a real Hot Sonal Special day here in St.John's. Tell me when you would like some. Are you any warmer today?


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with the snow really falling now. We might just get the forecasted 25cm by midnight. Still, it is not heavy since it is so cold, so all one has to do is keep pushing it aside into the garden. The doxies actually love running about in this sort of snow. Guess that they are tougher than me, because I hate the cold.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Loved that clip "A special relationship between a toddler and a dog." Reminded me of Stephen at that age with our Old English Sheepdog, Annie. :love2:


If you liked that one, stay tuned. I have another to run in a few days with a mother dog and a Downs Syndrome child. It is so special that it will bring a lump to your throat.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you liked that one, stay tuned. I have another to run in a few days with a mother dog and a Downs Syndrome child. It is so special that it will bring a lump to your throat.


I shall await this, Don. By the way, the proper way to say this would be a child with Downs Syndrome. I was corrected once before and have not forgotten this request. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, you could run an all dog SAP one day .................. or better still, a special edition of SAP with only doxie pictures. That would be a real "barn burner" of an edition.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. It is going to be a real Hot Sonal Special day here in St.John's. Tell me when you would like some. Are you any warmer today?


Well at the moment I am at an auto shop waiting for an emissions test on my father's car... so no, not warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well at the moment I am at an auto shop waiting for an emissions test on my father's car... so no, not warmer.


Well, it is almost 4PM High Tea here in St.John's, so just the right time to send you some freshly brewed Sonal Special.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange snow today. Last week at this time we were knee deep in wet snow. Today, we have had about 6 inches of the lightest snow I have seen in all my years in St.John's. You could not make a snowball if your life depended upon it. Not complaining, since all I have to do is push, sort of like playing shuffle board. The doxies love this sort of snow to run and romp in the back yard.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I shall await this, Don. By the way, the proper way to say this would be a child with Downs Syndrome. I was corrected once before and have not forgotten this request. Just a thought.


Merci sir, I have adjusted the video headline to read in that manner.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merci sir, I have adjusted the video headline to read in that manner.


Good. It is how the various groups that support children with Downs Syndrome, and their families, request that the term be used.


----------



## Dr.G.

At about 745AM this morning, the sun was coming up and it looked as if there was a forest first off to the east. Sadly, the camera focused upon the tree branches, but these pics will give you a sense of what I saw this morning. As well, three of the doxies, only one awake (Rudy) wondered what I was doing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tiger misses Abu Dhabi cut after penalty; McIlroy also out - Golf, PGA Tour - CBSSports.com PGA, News, Leaderboard Scores, Schedule and Stats

Don, this was unexpected and could be a SAP web bit.


----------



## johnp

Marc ..... those pic's of your sunrise really did look like a forest fire on the go. 

I wish I had had a camera with me during my early-am walk yesterday .. we had a similar "blazing" sunrise, and my first views of such were through the trees along the walk to/from our building. We don't get many sunrises here worthy of praise ... but this was certainly one!!

We just came Inside from a sunny and mild afternoon balcony time .... sure nice to see and 'actually feel' some sun in mid-January!!

The beef stew made yesterday was declared a 'winner' ... much-enjoyed, and it must have been real "comfort food", as the two of us sure slept well last night!! 

Cheers everyone .... hope the day's been treating you well.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the golf link Marc, it shall be on SAP tomorrow as a timely piece. John, that is one reason I love my iPhone 5. Wherever I go, I not only have a camera, but a full HD video camera as well. Did I mention it makes and receives calls too?


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mohan. Good to see you back in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


Evening Marc. I am keeping well, thank you. Been a bit busier than usual this week; and I am back in Atlanta next week. Going to be busy for a bit now because the project is coming closer to going live.

Haven't caught up yet with all the posts in The Shang. 

How has life been treating you? Better than last week I hope 



javaqueen said:


> hey Mohan (wave) how are you doing????


Hey JK! Great, thanks. And you?

Hey, since you like coffee, have you heard this one about coffee made from beans that have passed through an elephant's digestive system? It's called Black Ivory, available in a few exclusive restaurants in Thailand and Dubai, costs around $500 a pound or $50 a cuppa. Apparently it makes the coffee taste much smoother without the bitterness etc. Go figure!

Cheers


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> .... John, that is one reason I love my iPhone 5. Wherever I go, I not only have a camera, but a full HD video camera as well. Did I mention it makes and receives calls too?


Don ... as one of our favourite characters in 'The Vicar of Dibley' might say .. "No, No, No, No .... " and I would agree!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ..... those pic's of your sunrise really did look like a forest fire on the go.
> 
> I wish I had had a camera with me during my early-am walk yesterday .. we had a similar "blazing" sunrise, and my first views of such were through the trees along the walk to/from our building. We don't get many sunrises here worthy of praise ... but this was certainly one!!
> 
> We just came Inside from a sunny and mild afternoon balcony time .... sure nice to see and 'actually feel' some sun in mid-January!!
> 
> The beef stew made yesterday was declared a 'winner' ... much-enjoyed, and it must have been real "comfort food", as the two of us sure slept well last night!!
> 
> Cheers everyone .... hope the day's been treating you well.


Sadly, I had to take those pics from inside my office at home. Outside would have resulted in better colors.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for the golf link Marc, it shall be on SAP tomorrow as a timely piece. John, that is one reason I love my iPhone 5. Wherever I go, I not only have a camera, but a full HD video camera as well. Did I mention it makes and receives calls too?


Well, I thought that you would like it as a lover of golf, and SAP web bits are always handy items to include ................. along with doxie puppy pics. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Evening Marc. I am keeping well, thank you. Been a bit busier than usual this week; and I am back in Atlanta next week. Going to be busy for a bit now because the project is coming closer to going live.
> 
> Haven't caught up yet with all the posts in The Shang.
> 
> How has life been treating you? Better than last week I hope
> 
> 
> 
> Hey JK! Great, thanks. And you?
> 
> Hey, since you like coffee, have you heard this one about coffee made from beans that have passed through an elephant's digestive system? It's called Black Ivory, available in a few exclusive restaurants in Thailand and Dubai, costs around $500 a pound or $50 a cuppa. Apparently it makes the coffee taste much smoother without the bitterness etc. Go figure!
> 
> Cheers


ATlanta in January and early Feb. ................. those are the few months with ice storms and the possible snow fall. In five years in Georgia, I saw a total of five inches of snow fall. In one day here in St.John's when I first came to live here, there was a six inch snow fall. If I only knew then what I know now ..................... 36+ years later. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from shoveling the back deck for the doxies. Man, it was cold. -10C with a windchill of -21C. That is just about too much for me. The doxies played for about 15 minutes and then wanted to go inside. I spent another five minutes or so shoveling (it was like playing shuffle board) and then went in myself. The snow is so light that it won't be hard tomorrow morning to shovel. We have had about 10 inches, but I have shoveled in about four shifts, so at no time was it difficult ..................... just COLD. My wife said that tonight reminds her of her days in Calgary and Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Good night Marc. Nice photos of the sunrise. I bet you've had another loooong day with all those doxies. 


I was chipping 1-2 inches of ice from my walks today. We had a partial melt, then a freeze, making the walks a dangerous skating rink. Took me hours to get most of it chipped away and I threw more salt on the rest.


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> The beef stew made yesterday was declared a 'winner' ... much-enjoyed, and it must have been real "comfort food", as the two of us sure slept well last night!!
> 
> Cheers everyone .... hope the day's been treating you well.


John, I really enjoy a hearty beef stew. I made Osso Bucco today, which is similar but with an Italian flair, (no potatoes) and, served over pasta. 

Have you ever tried putting chunks of squash in your stew? It really rounds out the flavor.


----------



## SINC

A bit of parsnip in a good beef stew also adds a taste treat Kim.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just finished up today's SAP trying to beat Marc up and I think I may have done it today. The video is the football lip reading provided by Rp, a look at 14 foreign words with no English equivalent and a wee rant on the city's snow removal fiasco by yours truly.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good night Marc. Nice photos of the sunrise. I bet you've had another loooong day with all those doxies.
> 
> 
> I was chipping 1-2 inches of ice from my walks today. We had a partial melt, then a freeze, making the walks a dangerous skating rink. Took me hours to get most of it chipped away and I threw more salt on the rest.


I have a special ice maul for this task, Kim. It gets through any depth of ice, but I feel your pain since it is not an easy task.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just finished up today's SAP trying to beat Marc up and I think I may have done it today. The video is the football lip reading provided by Rp, a look at 14 foreign words with no English equivalent and a wee rant on the city's snow removal fiasco by yours truly.


Morning, Don. I shall check out the NEW SAP once the coffee finishes brewing. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is just about ready and I shall be taking breakfast orders as well.


----------



## SINC

Thanks anyway Marc, but I shall pass on the coffee. I will be headed back to bed soon and don't want to wake up any more than I am right now. Just took my heart meds at 4:00 a.m., the earliest I can take them, so I could grab another four hours sleep or so. If I waited until then, it would be too late. The second set of meds are due in 12 to 13 hours to balance out the day, so likely will take them around 5:00 this afternoon. I hate taking pills, but apparently I can not live without them now. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fine with me, Don. I shall have some coffee ready for you when you rise once again. Waiting for it to warm up a bit here before I venture outside to shovel. We had a total of 25cm of light snow, so it is no big task this Saturday ................ as compared to last week. Later ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was an amazing pictorial re the snow clearing in St.A. I would be livid if that happened to us. tptptptp

The Seuss army knife . . . :lmao::lmao:


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Coffee please.

Don, I wandered onto Twitter last evening trying to find info about my granddaughter's hockey game. She is the new goalie on the SAIT Trojans women's team. They played the NAIT Ooks last night in Calgary. Finally found a link to the SAIT radio station and listened to the game. Sadly, SAIT lost 2-1, but that is an improvement over their previous record. This was Hannah's second appearance as starting goalie and she performed very well.

I don't "get" twitter. I guess if I spent more time there..........

Don't get me started about snow removal.

Have a good day, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret, coffee coming right up, just the way you like it served to you. How are you today?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Margaret, coffee coming right up, just the way you like it served to you. How are you today?


I'm fine, Marc. I'm busy trying some new (new to me) art techniques on my iPad. I'll have one more cup of coffee before tackling some housework


----------



## javaqueen

tilt said:


> Evening Marc. I am keeping well, thank you. Been a bit busier than usual this week; and I am back in Atlanta next week. Going to be busy for a bit now because the project is coming closer to going live.
> 
> Haven't caught up yet with all the posts in The Shang.
> 
> How has life been treating you? Better than last week I hope
> 
> 
> 
> Hey JK! Great, thanks. And you?
> 
> Hey, since you like coffee, have you heard this one about coffee made from beans that have passed through an elephant's digestive system? It's called Black Ivory, available in a few exclusive restaurants in Thailand and Dubai, costs around $500 a pound or $50 a cuppa. Apparently it makes the coffee taste much smoother without the bitterness etc. Go figure!
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, you can keep that coffee thank you , does not interest me at all, however, just normal coffee, black, is what I thoroughly enjoy drinking  



KC4 said:


> John, I really enjoy a hearty beef stew. I made Osso Bucco today, which is similar but with an Italian flair, (no potatoes) and, served over pasta.
> 
> Have you ever tried putting chunks of squash in your stew? It really rounds out the flavor.


I love squash in my stew it definitely rounds out the flavour and adds just a hint of colour too


----------



## SINC

Morning all for the second time. Another four hours of sleep did wonders and I a rarin' to go now. With over 200 emails to sort through, to copy and paste, edit and resize pictures, there will be no shortage of things to do today. Did I mention it started snowing yet again in the past hour?


----------



## javaqueen

good morning Don, another fine day here, the winds were quite strong last night but seem to have died down a bit now. Hoping to get more work done in the studio today I am quite excited about the whole thing  I am sure that you can tell


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Time for 4PM High Tea. Still a cold -6C with light snow falling and a -15C windchill. This is cold but somewhat more reasonable. So, hot tea will be in order. Any requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I'm fine, Marc. I'm busy trying some new (new to me) art techniques on my iPad. I'll have one more cup of coffee before tackling some housework


Fresh coffee coming right up, unless you want some freshly brewed tea.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Just got back from what has become quite a typical Saturday morning for us -- first dim sum, then a little food and beverage shopping on the way back home. 

Tried a new-to-us Chinese market this time, near our dim sum restaurant. Great little place - daughter bought all sorts of veggies, and the like, and I picked up two fresh, whole tilapia's (dinner tomorrow!!). Will do this place again .. and spend more time looking through all the offerings there, plus, do want to try some more of the fish they have (and they sell many species live, for those who prefer such - fresh and cleaned are fine for me).

Dim sum was great this morning - ordered just the right number of dishes, and we cleaned all plates!! We've discovered chicken 'knees' - either in black bean sauce or deep-fried ... yum!! Did the black-bean sauce ones this morning - very tasty!!

Another foggy morning here, and there's still some lingering, but it should be a rather bright afternoon once it all burns off.

Cheers all!!


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> John, I really enjoy a hearty beef stew. I made Osso Bucco today, which is similar but with an Italian flair, (no potatoes) and, served over pasta.
> 
> Have you ever tried putting chunks of squash in your stew? It really rounds out the flavor.


Yes, and do enjoy the flavour it adds. My latest stew (using blade steak), had chunks of yam and sweet potato added, along with some yellow potato, and yellow turnip, and the 'regulars' - onion, garlic, carrot, and celery, plus, the spices I would normally use for a similar dish in the tagine. (with a hearty dash of red wine to the water added!!)

I cooked this in another of my newest kitchen things - a second Emile Henry rig, a casserole/stewpot - that like the tagine, can be used in a conventional oven, microwave, and 'on' the stovetop. I went with the stovetop, so I could look in as desired, and adjust temperature easier, etc. It worked like a charm!!

Should try an Osso Bucco -- know Jean would love such. 

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. Just got back from what has become quite a typical Saturday morning for us -- first dim sum, then a little food and beverage shopping on the way back home.
> 
> Tried a new-to-us Chinese market this time, near our dim sum restaurant. Great little place - daughter bought all sorts of veggies, and the like, and I picked up two fresh, whole tilapia's (dinner tomorrow!!). Will do this place again .. and spend more time looking through all the offerings there, plus, do want to try some more of the fish they have (and they sell many species live, for those who prefer such - fresh and cleaned are fine for me).
> 
> Dim sum was great this morning - ordered just the right number of dishes, and we cleaned all plates!! We've discovered chicken 'knees' - either in black bean sauce or deep-fried ... yum!! Did the black-bean sauce ones this morning - very tasty!!
> 
> Another foggy morning here, and there's still some lingering, but it should be a rather bright afternoon once it all burns off.
> 
> Cheers all!!


Evening, John. Send some fog this way ............. or anything above -6C. Som dim sum would be nice as well.


----------



## Rps

Its been awhile since we've had a few puns here, so I thought I'd give you guys an afternoon smile. I know that many do not like puns. Actually I didn't at first but have groaned to like them......

#1 -- A vulture boards an airplane, carrying two dead raccoons. The 
stewardess looks at him and says, "I'm sorry, sir, only one carrion 
allowed per passenger." 

#2. Two fish swim into a concrete wall. The one turns to the other and 
says, "Dam!" 

#3. Two Eskimos sitting in a kayak were chilly, so they lit a fire in 
the craft. Unsurprisingly it sank, proving once again that you can't 
have your kayak and heat it too. 

#4. Two hydrogen atoms meet. One says "I've lost my electron." The other 
says "Are you sure?" The first replies "Yes, I'm positive."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Its been awhile since we've had a few puns here, so I thought I'd give you guys an afternoon smile. I know that many do not like puns. Actually I didn't at first but have groaned to like them......
> 
> #1 -- A vulture boards an airplane, carrying two dead raccoons. The
> stewardess looks at him and says, "I'm sorry, sir, only one carrion
> allowed per passenger."
> 
> #2. Two fish swim into a concrete wall. The one turns to the other and
> says, "Dam!"
> 
> #3. Two Eskimos sitting in a kayak were chilly, so they lit a fire in
> the craft. Unsurprisingly it sank, proving once again that you can't
> have your kayak and heat it too.
> 
> #4. Two hydrogen atoms meet. One says "I've lost my electron." The other
> says "Are you sure?" The first replies "Yes, I'm positive."


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Good ones, Rp.

I see you saw Hot Coffee (you mentioned it in two threads). Is that the movie about the spilled MacDonald's hot coffee?


----------



## Rps

HI Marc, sort of. They use that case to highlight how the media and special interests misinformed the public and legislators to bring in Tort Reform laws in the U.S. It is really worth watching as the U.S. Supreme Court, and State Supreme Courts appear to have be purchased, much like the funding of PACs in the recent election....big money strikes again......


----------



## tilt

Rps said:


> Its been awhile since we've had a few puns here, so I thought I'd give you guys an afternoon smile. I know that many do not like puns. *SNIP*


I don't understand why people don't like puns. I find them quite clever actually and enjoy them.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> HI Marc, sort of. They use that case to highlight how the media and special interests misinformed the public and legislators to bring in Tort Reform laws in the U.S. It is really worth watching as the U.S. Supreme Court, and State Supreme Courts appear to have be purchased, much like the funding of PACs in the recent election....big money strikes again......


Merci. Looked up the film on google. Thanks for the synopsis.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> I don't understand why people don't like puns. I find them quite clever actually and enjoy them.
> 
> Cheers


Good point, Mohan. Sort of like the expression we have here ............ "Who does not like doxie pups?"  

So, how is Life treating you these days .............. other than flying down to Atlanta???


----------



## Dr.G.

I give this to my students each year. 

BE FOREWARNED BEFORE YOU PROCEED
MASSIVE GROANING AHEAD !!!
THIS IS YOUR LAST WARNING.
REMEMBER, I TOLD YOU SO.

FOR THOSE WHO ENJOY LANGUAGE

1. Those who jump off a bridge in Paris... are in Seine.
2. A backward poet writes... inverse.
4. Dijon vu - the same mustard as before.
5. Practice safe eating - always use condiments. 
8. A hangover is the wrath of grapes.
9. Dancing cheek-to-cheek is really a form of floor play.
10. Does the name Pavlov ring a bell?
12. Reading while sunbathing makes you well red.
13. When two egotists meet, it's an I for an I.
14. A bicycle can't stand on its own because it is two tired.
15. The definition of a will?... (It's a dead giveaway.)
17. In democracy your vote counts. In feudalism your count votes.
19. A chicken crossing the road is poultry in motion.
20. If you don't pay your exorcist, you get repossessed.
22. When a clock is hungry, it goes back four seconds.
23. The man who fell into an upholstery machine is fully recovered.
26. He often broke into song because he couldn't find the key.
27. Every calendar's days are numbered.
29. A boiled egg in the morning is hard to beat.
30. He had a photographic memory that was never developed.
31. A plateau is a high form of flattery. 
34. Once you've seen one shopping center, you've seen a mall.
35. Bakers trade bread recipes on a knead-to-know basis.
36. Santa's helpers are subordinate clauses.
37. Acupuncture is a jab well done.


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> I don't understand why people don't like puns. I find them quite clever actually and enjoy them.
> 
> Cheers


Me too Mohan, especially ones like this:

Which famous golfer loves to drink wine? Litre Vino.


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> Yes, and do enjoy the flavour it adds. My latest stew (using blade steak), had chunks of yam and sweet potato added, along with some yellow potato, and yellow turnip, and the 'regulars' - onion, garlic, carrot, and celery, plus, the spices I would normally use for a similar dish in the tagine. (with a hearty dash of red wine to the water added!!)
> 
> I cooked this in another of my newest kitchen things - a second Emile Henry rig, a casserole/stewpot - that like the tagine, can be used in a conventional oven, microwave, and 'on' the stovetop. I went with the stovetop, so I could look in as desired, and adjust temperature easier, etc. It worked like a charm!!
> 
> Should try an Osso Bucco -- know Jean would love such.
> 
> Cheers!!


MMMM. Sounds good John. Osso Bucco is amazingly easy and would do well in your Emile Henry rig. Let me know if you'd like my recipe.

Rp and Marc - Thanks for the puns. I too find good ones clever and entertaining.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Rp and Marc - Thanks for the puns. I too find good ones clever and entertaining.


WHAT? You didn't like my pun?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too Mohan, especially ones like this:
> 
> Which famous golfer loves to drink wine? Litre Vino.


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> MMMM. Sounds good John. Osso Bucco is amazingly easy and would do well in your Emile Henry rig. Let me know if you'd like my recipe.
> 
> Rp and Marc - Thanks for the puns. I too find good ones clever and entertaining.


My pleasure, Kim.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> WHAT? You didn't like my pun?


Yes, but apparently I drank beyond the pint of no return.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Yes, but apparently I drank beyond the pint of no return.


Ah well, when she told me I was average, she was just being mean.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, but apparently I drank beyond the pint of no return.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah well, when she told me I was average, she was just being mean.


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Ah well, when she told me I was average, she was just being mean.


Yeah, well when he said I was totaled, that about summed it up.


----------



## SINC

My British friend criticized my apartment, so I knocked her flat.


----------



## KC4

Don - Does having to wash dishes by hand makes you feel out of Sinc?


----------



## iMouse

Lord, persevere us!!!


----------



## KC4

OK, we'll stop before you require mouse to mouse resuscitation.


----------



## iMouse

Thanks for that, and could you roll this damn rock out of the way, so I can get out.

<This will be interesting.> :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Cheeses died for my fins, but you don't have to because it's nacho business.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don - Does having to wash dishes by hand makes you feel out of Sinc?


No, but I changed my iPad's name to Titanic. It's syncing now.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> No, but I changed my iPad's name to Titanic. It's syncing now.


There's an iBerg app for that.


----------



## iMouse

You people are incorrugatable.


----------



## Sonal

No, they are incorrigible. Do not incorrige.


----------



## iMouse

Sonal said:


> No, they are incorrigible. Do not incorrige.


Your pint is well taken, and thank you muchly. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

A girl said she recognized me from the vegetarian club, but I'd never met herbivore.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A girl said she recognized me from the vegetarian club, but I'd never met herbivore.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yeah, well when he said I was totaled, that about summed it up.





SINC said:


> My British friend criticized my apartment, so I knocked her flat.





KC4 said:


> Don - Does having to wash dishes by hand makes you feel out of Sinc?





iMouse said:


> Lord, persevere us!!!


Amen, brother ................. still, they are quite creative and humorous. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> No, they are incorrigible. Do not incorrige.





iMouse said:


> Your pint is well taken, and thank you muchly. :lmao:


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night .................. before I laugh myself to sleep with all of these great puns. I shall see you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I forgot to tell you that Groucho's You Bet Your Life series is now on Netflix. They are featuring 1954 right now. I watch an episode per night in bed on my iPad and giggle at his antics before I fall asleep.


----------



## iMouse

"Say the secret word and win a hundred dollars. It's a common word, something you say every day."

Damn, I'm old.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got SAP online with a treat for Marc this morning. The Just For Laughs gang set up a fish salesman in a mall and hilarity ensues. A busy edition with lots to read including a great read from Dave Barry.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I forgot to tell you that Groucho's You Bet Your Life series is now on Netflix. They are featuring 1954 right now. I watch an episode per night in bed on my iPad and giggle at his antics before I fall asleep.


Cool. I have seen many of them live when I was a boy and they were first aired. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> "Say the secret word and win a hundred dollars. It's a common word, something you say every day."
> 
> Damn, I'm old.


:lmao: Of course, he would say "...... divide a hundred dollars ..." since it was a pair of contestants.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just got SAP online with a treat for Marc this morning. The Just For Laughs gang set up a fish salesman in a mall and hilarity ensues. A busy edition with lots to read including a great read from Dave Barry.


Morning, Don. Will check our SAP and JFL once I get the coffee brewed. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start Sunday Brunch soon ................... any requests?


----------



## groovetube

a nice italian risotto with wine, finished with an espresso? 

failing that, a good coffee will do


----------



## johnp

Just some of that great coffee, it's still too early for me to eat - thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> a nice italian risotto with wine, finished with an espresso?
> 
> failing that, a good coffee will do


Coming right up, Tim. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Just some of that great coffee, it's still too early for me to eat - thanks Marc.


Hot coffee coming right up, John. How are you this fine day?


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. Coffee please.

A friend is coming over for dinner, and I have an assignment due.... so today is all poetry and cooking for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Coffee please.
> 
> A friend is coming over for dinner, and I have an assignment due.... so today is all poetry and cooking for me.


Morning, Sonal. What a grand combination .............. poetry, cooking and you. A hat trick if you ask me. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## groovetube

been good, things have suddenly gotten very busy, after a bit of a 'I dont wanna work' for almost a month. I deserved it though after really burning the candle hard at both ends for nearly a year.

Haven't been to the gym in a few weeks so time to get back to that stat.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone. Coffee please.
> 
> A friend is coming over for dinner, and I have an assignment due.... so today is all poetry and cooking for me.


There's a difference


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Marc, Don, Kim, John et all, thanks for the puns yesterday, I needed a laugh. Maybe we should have a pun day once a month........


----------



## javaqueen

good morning everyone, thanks for the coffee Marc.

Sonal, what are you making for dinner?? we had friends over on Friday evening and I made coq au vin........turned out wonderful if I do say so myself


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> been good, things have suddenly gotten very busy, after a bit of a 'I dont wanna work' for almost a month. I deserved it though after really burning the candle hard at both ends for nearly a year.
> 
> Haven't been to the gym in a few weeks so time to get back to that stat.


Sounds like a plan, Tim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Marc, Don, Kim, John et all, thanks for the puns yesterday, I needed a laugh. Maybe we should have a pun day once a month........


Sounds like a grand idea, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good morning everyone, thanks for the coffee Marc.
> 
> Sonal, what are you making for dinner?? we had friends over on Friday evening and I made coq au vin........turned out wonderful if I do say so myself


Afternoon, Kim. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## javaqueen

it is still morning here Marc  so definitely more coffee desired


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> it is still morning here Marc  so definitely more coffee desired


Afternoon, here, Kim ..................... where Canada's day begins.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, here, Kim ..................... where Canada's day begins.


yes it is........how is the weather for you today? We are still very, very windy but have sunshine for now


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> yes it is........how is the weather for you today? We are still very, very windy but have sunshine for now


Our morning sun is gone, and it is -5C but no wind, so it's a quiet Sunday afternoon.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


Rps said:


> Morning all: Marc, Don, Kim, John et all, thanks for the puns yesterday, I needed a laugh. Maybe we should have a pun day once a month........


Thanks for the inspiration yesterday Rp. That was fun and I enjoyed the diversion. I agree with your suggestion too. Rp Diem! 



javaqueen said:


> good morning everyone, thanks for the coffee Marc.
> 
> Sonal, what are you making for dinner?? we had friends over on Friday evening and I made coq au vin........turned out wonderful if I do say so myself


I love Coq au Vin. I would have enjoyed that much more than what I cooked last night. I was trying to recreate a dish I really enjoyed in SIcily and then again on the Amalfi Coast in Italy last year. One of the common specialities there was fresh sardines, typically grilled or sautéed. 

I wasn't able to source fresh sardines here on the Canadian the prairies, but I did find some fresh frozen. Bigger than the sardines I was seeking, but nonetheless, sardines. 

All I can say is - gross! Very pungent and oily...I'm trying to rid the house of the odor of baked sardines, but I fear that I may simply have to demolish the place. Pity...It's less than a year old.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. I could send you some fresh sardines via Doxie Express if you want to try to make this meal once again ............. before you demolish your house.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. I could send you some fresh sardines via Doxie Express if you want to try to make this meal once again ............. before you demolish your house.


Thanks for the offer but I think I'll be a pass-the-fish type for now. Have you eaten fresh sardines in NL?


----------



## Dr.G.

What a difference a week makes. Took my BP Friday/Sat/Sunday and averaged it out -- 121 over 79 with a pulse of 77. Last week, due to all the heavy snow shoveling, I was at least a dozen points over all those numbers. I am also down 4 pounds in the last 10 days. So, while I hate the snow and cold, it is helping me get fit.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the offer but I think I'll be a pass-the-fish type for now. Have you eaten fresh sardines in NL?


No, but I know folks who have. They are shipped in from Blacks Harbour, NB, home of the world’s largest sardine industry. There are many folks here (NOT me) who love fresh sardines, so there is an importer who brings them in fresh on ice once each week. I am told they are snapped up instantly.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the offer but I think I'll be a pass-the-fish type for now. Have you eaten fresh sardines in NL?


You didn't perchance buy those fish from the guy in the SAP video today did you?


----------



## javaqueen

kitchen is clean, hubby is playing guitar and I am sitting here listening to beautiful music and drinking coffee, what could be better


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You didn't perchance buy those fish from the guy in the SAP video today did you?


 

I thought SAP was a family-oriented site.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> kitchen is clean, hubby is playing guitar and I am sitting here listening to beautiful music and drinking coffee, what could be better


Sounds good, Kim. I was out shoveling the back deck watching the doxies race about in the soft snow. They don't seem to mind the -5C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It will be interesting to see how they grind their way through the frozen mess they left too long, now that it is -25° Jim." I was wondering that myself, Don.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> You didn't perchance buy those fish from the guy in the SAP video today did you?


... know he was not the guy I bought my tilapia from yesterday!!


----------



## Sonal

I'm braising beef short ribs in red wine for my friend and Gordan. Then for all of us, is carrot ginger soup, green salad, roasted brussels sprouts, soft polenta, a tomato/olive/kale/chickpea ragout, and lemon sponge pie for dessert. Oh, and herbed spiced nuts for nibbles. 

Coq au vin is something I'd like to learn... I don't have a functional oven beyond my toaster oven, so I'm limited to stove top dishes, and for someone who doesn't eat meat, the easiest thing to cook are braises and roasts. (It's hard to overcook a braise.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm braising beef short ribs in red wine for my friend and Gordan. Then for all of us, is carrot ginger soup, green salad, roasted brussels sprouts, soft polenta, a tomato/olive/kale/chickpea ragout, and lemon sponge pie for dessert. Oh, and herbed spiced nuts for nibbles.
> 
> Coq au vin is something I'd like to learn... I don't have a functional oven beyond my toaster oven, so I'm limited to stove top dishes, and for someone who doesn't eat meat, the easiest thing to cook are braises and roasts. (It's hard to overcook a braise.)


Sounds like a grand meal, Sonal. What poetry and wine have you selected to go with this fine meal?


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> I'm braising beef short ribs in red wine for my friend and Gordan. Then for all of us, is carrot ginger soup, green salad, roasted brussels sprouts, soft polenta, a tomato/olive/kale/chickpea ragout, and lemon sponge pie for dessert. Oh, and herbed spiced nuts for nibbles.
> 
> Coq au vin is something I'd like to learn... I don't have a functional oven beyond my toaster oven, so I'm limited to stove top dishes, and for someone who doesn't eat meat, the easiest thing to cook are braises and roasts. (It's hard to overcook a braise.)


I like Coq au vin because it is made entirely on the stove top - not like boeuf bourguignon that needs to be put in the oven for 2 - 3 hours 

I just picked up some eggplant and zucchini to make a ratatouille - do you have a nice recipe??


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a grand meal, Sonal. What poetry and wine have you selected to go with this fine meal?


I've sent Gordan to go out and pick up a red wine. 

And my assignment is Pablo Neruda.


----------



## Sonal

javaqueen said:


> I like Coq au vin because it is made entirely on the stove top - not like boeuf bourguignon that needs to be put in the oven for 2 - 3 hours
> 
> I just picked up some eggplant and zucchini to make a ratatouille - do you have a nice recipe??


I don't; ratatouille is something I wing. But I heard a great acronym a long while ago to give the order that things go into the pot (so that they cook evenly): EZ POT. (Eggplant, Zucchini, Peppers, Onions, Tomatoes.)


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> I don't; ratatouille is something I wing. But I heard a great acronym a long while ago to give the order that things go into the pot (so that they cook evenly): EZ POT. (Eggplant, Zucchini, Peppers, Onions, Tomatoes.)


thanks, that helps because I have never made ratatouille but I bought everything I need to do it  

how was your dinner??


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> .... Osso Bucco is amazingly easy and would do well in your Emile Henry rig. Let me know if you'd like my recipe.


Kim .... thanks for the offer. But a question -- if your recipe calls for veal, would it work as well with something like pork shank? I do not purchase veal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I've sent Gordan to go out and pick up a red wine.
> 
> And my assignment is Pablo Neruda.


A dynamic duo, Sonal. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> Kim .... thanks for the offer. But a question -- if your recipe calls for veal, would it work as well with something like pork shank? I do not purchase veal.


I haven't tried the recipe with pork shank, but it would probably work. I would likely add a bit of cinnamon instead of the bay leaf to the recipe if I did try it. 

You could also consider using beef shank or ox tails.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

javaqueen said:


> thanks, that helps because I have never made ratatouille but I bought everything I need to do it
> 
> how was your dinner??


Dinner went very well. Seconds were eaten, though we still have leftovers.


----------



## SINC

Well done Sonal, seconds show enjoyment of your efforts and leftovers show a well prepared host.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Well done Sonal, seconds show enjoyment of your efforts and leftovers show a well prepared host.


Thanks Don.  We'll definitely have dinner sorted for the next few days. 

And we're going to my in-laws for dinner this week, and my MIL always sends us home with leftovers, so looks like there will be very little cooking in the house this week.


----------



## eMacMan

One of Arlo G's shorter stories. He tells how he met Steve Goodman.

ARLO GUTHRIE - Meets Steve Goodman (The BLUE DOOR in OKC) 4-24-11 - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Dinner went very well. Seconds were eaten, though we still have leftovers.


Kudos, Sonal. How would you like a job here at The Cafe Chez Marc as head chef?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> One of Arlo G's shorter stories. He tells how he met Steve Goodman.
> 
> ARLO GUTHRIE - Meets Steve Goodman (The BLUE DOOR in OKC) 4-24-11 - YouTube


Interesting. Thanks for this, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. I shall start us off with some coffee and then take breakfast requests.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. 

If you love classical music, you will want to watch our video this morning on SAP. A thrilling piece performed on an accordion by a young teen. Wait a minute, did I say accordion? I sure did. Prepare to be amazed at sounds you have never heard before. 

Too much more to list today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was an amazing accordian clip. I have never heard an accordian played in that manner or that well.


----------



## SINC

Nor had I before I stumbled across that clip quite by accident, Marc. I though it worthy of SAP even as a novelty, never mind the raw talent of that boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nor had I before I stumbled across that clip quite by accident, Marc. I though it worthy of SAP even as a novelty, never mind the raw talent of that boy.


True. Amazing ........... :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## winwintoo

He's actually quite famous in Europe. Hia name is Alexander Hrustevich

If you search for his name on YouTube, there are lots more videos.

And I learned something else this morning. That's a Bayan, not an accordion. I didn't know there was a difference 

Good clip Don.

I need to follow up on some ideas I have for generating some extra income around here so I hope I can keep my nose to the grindstone this week. Coffee will help.

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Dinner went very well. Seconds were eaten, though we still have leftovers.


That's great Sonal.....do you miss not having the St. Law Mrkt so close?


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Well it's cold here today -7 without the wind chill, could be more like -20 here. And we have some snow, currently not much so it's a coffee day today....Butter Toffee for me this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Well it's cold here today -7 without the wind chill, could be more like -20 here. And we have some snow, currently not much so it's a coffee day today....Butter Toffee for me this morning.


Butter Toffee??? Sounds interesting. Would you like a fresh cup?


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and sunny, but very windy. Even the doxies are getting blown about as they race around the backyard.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Butter Toffee??? Sounds interesting. Would you like a fresh cup?


Make it 3!!! Am in the process of laying out my re-thought Lit Review and I have some quick reading to do.....Dewey again and Gramsci.....what fun.


----------



## javaqueen

that clip on SAP was amazing thanks Don

hi Marc, any coffee left? need a pick me up to keep going this morning and get things done


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Make it 3!!! Am in the process of laying out my re-thought Lit Review and I have some quick reading to do.....Dewey again and Gramsci.....what fun.


I think that I need to make these mugs and not cups, and to make them Super Strength ................ with my magic elixir. 

Interesting mix of readings, Rp. Gramsci's views of cultural hegemony got him arrested by Benito Mussolini. Too bad he never lived long enough to see BM hanging by his heels in Rome towards the end of WWII.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that clip on SAP was amazing thanks Don
> 
> hi Marc, any coffee left? need a pick me up to keep going this morning and get things done


Well, I have some Super Strength Coffee, with a real jolt to it. We call it "block and tackle" ................. if you can drink three cups in a row and a city block in less than 10 seconds, you are able to tackle anything that might come your way. Interested?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I have some Super Strength Coffee, with a real jolt to it. We call it "block and tackle" ................. if you can drink three cups in a row and a city block in less than 10 seconds, you are able to tackle anything that might come your way. Interested?


definitely interested Marc.........either that or I am making some espresso


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> definitely interested Marc.........either that or I am making some espresso


This coffee is far stronger than any espresso. You MUST sip is slowly, however, so as not to jolt your system into high gear too quickly.


----------



## SINC

Marc, a good night to get out the scope:

Moon, Jupiter will put on a rare show Monday night

Sadly it is cloudy with lots of snow falling here so my chances are not good.


----------



## SINC

Anyone have a favourite brand of make at home pizza that one can buy ready to pop into the oven? 

Ann and Crystal are going to hear Oprah Winfrey speak tonight and don't get home until just after 5:30. They have to leave by 6:00 after changing and getting ready, so thought I would just cook a pizza so they can grab a couple of slices each to have on the 25 minute ride to the stadium.

I know it will not compare to what's at the pizza shops, but surely there is one that is palatable? McCain? Delissio? Help!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, a good night to get out the scope:
> 
> Moon, Jupiter will put on a rare show Monday night
> 
> Sadly it is cloudy with lots of snow falling here so my chances are not good.


Thanks for the heads up, Don. I caught the Moon + Venus conjunction, and the Moon + Venus + Jupiter conjuction, so this will round out my "collection".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Anyone have a favourite brand of make at home pizza that one can buy ready to pop into the oven?
> 
> Ann and Crystal are going to hear Oprah Winfrey speak tonight and don't get home until just after 5:30. They have to leave by 6:00 after changing and getting ready, so thought I would just cook a pizza so they can grab a couple of slices each to have on the 25 minute ride to the stadium.
> 
> I know it will not compare to what's at the pizza shops, but surely there is one that is palatable? McCain? Delissio? Help!


Don, I like both McCain and Delissio, but Deborah does not, and now our new diets forbid such foods.  There is a Texas Chicken type for each, and this is the one I would get if it was just me. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Anyone have a favourite brand of make at home pizza that one can buy ready to pop into the oven?
> 
> Ann and Crystal are going to hear Oprah Winfrey speak tonight and don't get home until just after 5:30. They have to leave by 6:00 after changing and getting ready, so thought I would just cook a pizza so they can grab a couple of slices each to have on the 25 minute ride to the stadium.
> 
> I know it will not compare to what's at the pizza shops, but surely there is one that is palatable? McCain? Delissio? Help!


Our local Safeway has some sort of "brand x" pizza's near their deli (they're probably named, but I can't recall such) ... there are usually two or three sizes, and types of toppings, etc .... we've used these in a pinch.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Our local Safeway has some sort of "brand x" pizza's near their deli (they're probably named, but I can't recall such) ... there are usually two or three sizes, and types of toppings, etc .... we've used these in a pinch.


Ah, come to think of it our local Safeway has the same thing. Perhaps an in-house brand? Never thought of that, but with the store a mere 1/2 km from the house, I shall run down and try that, thanks John.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Don. I caught the Moon + Venus conjunction, and the Moon + Venus + Jupiter conjuction, so this will round out my "collection".


As I mentioned it is overcast here, so please let me know if you catch it Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As I mentioned it is overcast here, so please let me know if you catch it Marc.


It is getting colder here, Don, so that means clear skies. However, it is very windy which makes taking a picture difficult.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> It is getting colder here, Don, so that means clear skies. However, it is very windy which makes taking a picture difficult.


Good luck Marc. There's no wind here, but no there's no visibility either!! Another day of fog, and one more day of it forecasted. We'll all need vitamin D shots soon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost 4PM High Tea here in St.John's, so any requests as 4PM starts to head westward?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good luck Marc. There's no wind here, but no there's no visibility either!! Another day of fog, and one more day of it forecasted. We'll all need vitamin D shots soon!!


I take Vit. D tablets in the Winter, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Don. I caught the Moon + Venus conjunction, and the Moon + Venus + Jupiter conjuction, so this will round out my "collection".


The moon and Venus in March, and the Moon/Venus/Jupiter/the star Aldebaran in July.


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon everyone, thanks for the coffee Marc, definitely helped me get through my morning, now to get ready to start teaching


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> afternoon everyone, thanks for the coffee Marc, definitely helped me get through my morning, now to get ready to start teaching


Good to hear, Kim. Good luck teaching today.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks Marc.............a few of my students are not going to be here today due to exams


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks Marc.............a few of my students are not going to be here today due to exams


Well, their loss then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dialects, Cape Spear sunrise celebrated in new tourism ads - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

A couple of the new NL tourism ads that have just been released. Let me know what you think about them.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, their loss then.


one is doing a make up lesson on Thursday but..........the other one isn't and these are two 1 hour students


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> one is doing a make up lesson on Thursday but..........the other one isn't and these are two 1 hour students


Lost wages for you ............ lost practice for them ................ all for the sake of a test. Where are their priorities????


----------



## Dr.G.

Jupiter Dances with the Moon - Homepage Observing - SkyandTelescope.com

Looks like 1AM here in St.John's ...............


----------



## Rps

I thought that since I'm hitting a milestone in ehMacland, I would enter my 4000th post here, were I started. Not in your class Marc, but getting there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I thought that since I'm hitting a milestone in ehMacland, I would enter my 4000th post here, were I started. Not in your class Marc, but getting there.


Kudos, Rp. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Drinks are on the house for you tonight.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Rp. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


.... from me too ... as I hoist my wine glass your way!!!


----------



## SINC

Congrats Rp! Was trying to recall when I passed that mark (I'll never pass Marc).


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Congrats Rp! Was trying to recall when I passed that mark (I'll never pass Marc).


Well, if I freeze to death outside tonight, it will just be a matter of time until you pass me, Don. XX)


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations RP!

Marc is very close to being precisely 10 times the poster I am....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Congratulations RP!
> 
> Marc is very close to being precisely 10 times the poster I am....


Well, if I could be 1/10 the writer you are, then I would be happy. I still have the first page of my "great American novel" written -- "On the Road with Mr. Whistle", which is all about hitch hiking across America and back ................. started in the Fall of 1970. Then I was drafted into the Army, and the rest is history.

So, inspire me, SVP. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

So, Delissio it is. The lady at the deli in Safeway asked me what my favourite pizza was. I told her Hawaiian. She immediately said, Delissio rising crust. It's in the oven now. Full report in an hour or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So, Delissio it is. The lady at the deli in Safeway asked me what my favourite pizza was. I told her Hawaiian. She immediately said, Delissio rising crust. It's in the oven now. Full report in an hour or two.


That is a good choice, Don. I add more pineapple and some green peppers when I have this type.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I posted some more doxie pup pics in the Pet Corner thread ................ just in case you need some SAP filler. All these pups are living in two homes in Regina, SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early today. We are in for about 20+cm of wet snow tomorrow, and that means a full day of using my snowblower in four different driveways. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well that pizza was really pretty good and I took Marc's advice and added some extra pineapple. Ann and Crystal are gone to Oprah and I hope the really enjoy it. Did I mention those tickets my youngest son bought for them were not just $300, but well over $300 EACH. Geez, that is insane.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, sitting and enjoying doing nothing for a bit.

Marc, the students will be getting make up lessons not just skipping these ones. Especially since they want to do their piano exams in August


----------



## SINC

Kim, there will be a special coffee image for you tomorrow on SAP.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Kim, there will be a special coffee image for you tomorrow on SAP.


can't wait to see it


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well that pizza was really pretty good and I took Marc's advice and added some extra pineapple. Ann and Crystal are gone to Oprah and I hope the really enjoy it. Did I mention those tickets my youngest son bought for them were not just $300, but well over $300 EACH. Geez, that is insane.


Well, if each person came home with a vacation in Feb. to Hawaii, it is worth far more than $300.

Glad you liked the pineapple addition. I use tidbits which is just the right size.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, sitting and enjoying doing nothing for a bit.
> 
> Marc, the students will be getting make up lessons not just skipping these ones. Especially since they want to do their piano exams in August


Good to hear, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Kim, there will be a special coffee image for you tomorrow on SAP.





javaqueen said:


> can't wait to see it


Well, there is some special coffee bring brewed right now ............... so enjoy the image and enjoy the actual coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies so time to rise and shine ................... at least here in St.John's. Schools are closing early at noon due to the storm that is approaching here, with 20+cm of snow from noon until midnight. The doxies might like it in the early afternoon, but then it gets too deep for them. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Money won't make you happy... but everybody wants to find out for themselves." - Zig Ziglar


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP has some doggone good stuff today. We begin with a coyote digging in an Edmonton snowbank, take a look at a dog gone skiing in our mini clip, that video I mentioned of a dog with a special child and a story about a faithful dog who goes to mass every day. We'll have to have that all doxie SAP another day.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, there is some special coffee bring brewed right now ............... so enjoy the image and enjoy the actual coffee.


mmmmm coffee - as I walk zombie like to get my cup


----------



## iMouse

That mental image made me , if I imagine you to be 5' nothin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP has some doggone good stuff today. We begin with a coyote digging in an Edmonton snowbank, take a look at a dog gone skiing in our mini clip, that video I mentioned of a dog with a special child and a story about a faithful dog who goes to mass every day. We'll have to have that all doxie SAP another day.


Great SAP this morning, Don. Loved that clip of the golden Lab playing with the child with Down's Syndrome. So sweet ................ :love2::-(

The picture in that "faithful dog" piece is Hachi. Google the story of Hachi. I have the movie which is a real tear-jerker.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUNQjYe870A]Hachiko A Dog's Story - Official Movie Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> mmmmm coffee - as I walk zombie like to get my cup


Fresh coffee coming right up, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> That mental image made me , if I imagine you to be 5' nothin'.


Morning, John. How are you today?


----------



## winwintoo

I need a "history" button so I can remember what I was doing before I ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I need a "history" button so I can remember what I was doing before I ..........


Morning, Margaret. This is going around St.John's, brought on by the -25C windchill the other day. 


Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder

(AAADD)

Recently, I was diagnosed with AAADD: Age Activated
Attention Deficit Disorder. This is how it manifests:

I decided to wash my car. As I started toward the
garage, I spotted the mail on the hall table.

I should go through the mail before I wash the car.

I lay the car keys on the table, put the junk mail in
the trash can under the table, and notice that the
trash can is full.

So, I put the bills back on the table and take out
the trash first.

Since I'm going to be near the mailbox when I take
out the trash anyway, I might as well pay the bills
first.

I see my checkbook on the table, but there is only
one check left. My extra checks are in my desk in the
study, so I go to my desk, where I find the bottle of
juice that I had been drinking.

I'm going to look for my checks, but first I need to
push the juice aside so that I don't accidentally
knock it over.

But the juice is getting warm, and should be put in
the refrigerator to keep it cold.

Heading toward the kitchen with the juice, a vase of
flowers on the counter catches my eye. They need to be
watered.

I set the juice down on the counter, and find my
reading glasses, for which I've been searching all
morning

I had better put them back on my desk, but first I'm
going to water the flowers.

I set the glasses back down on the counter, fill a
container with water, and suddenly spot the TV remote.

Someone left it on the kitchen table. Tonight when we
sit down to watch TV, we will be looking for the
remote, but nobody will remember that it's on the
kitchen table.

I should put it back in the den where it belongs, but
first I'll water the flowers.

I splash some water on the flowers, but most of it
spills on the floor. So, I put the remote back down on
the table, and get some towels to wipe up the spill.

Then I head down the hall trying to remember what I
was planning to do.

At the end of the day:

the car isn't washed,

the bills aren't paid,

there is a warm bottle of juice sitting on the
counter,

the flowers aren't watered, 

there is still only one check in my checkbook,

I can't find the remote,

I can't find my glasses,

and I don't remember what I did with the car keys.

I'm trying to figure out why nothing got done today;
it's quite baffling because I know I was busy all
day long, and I'm really tired.

I know this is a serious problem, and I'll try to get
some help for it, but first I'll check my e-mail.


----------



## winwintoo

That's exactly right Dr. G! Except, most of my dis-remembering happens right here on my iPad.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: C-O-L-D here today...... so cold in fact I thought I saw my neighbour's dog stuck to a tree this morning when I took MayBelle out. Time for here winter jacket I think as we clip here coat fairly close.

At least it's sunny, so I'm sitting in my study room which has the morning exposure with a cup of Butter Toffee coffee and drinking up the sun my MayBelle as I type this. Oh well, almost through Jan and on to April...........


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> That's exactly right Dr. G! Except, most of my dis-remembering happens right here on my iPad.


Well, it is cold these days in SK, so that may be the cause. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: C-O-L-D here today...... so cold in fact I thought I saw my neighbour's dog stuck to a tree this morning when I took MayBelle out. Time for here winter jacket I think as we clip here coat fairly close.
> 
> At least it's sunny, so I'm sitting in my study room which has the morning exposure with a cup of Butter Toffee coffee and drinking up the sun my MayBelle as I type this. Oh well, almost through Jan and on to April...........


I can just here Johnny Carson saying "How cold is it?". 

Just remember the hot and humid days in Windsor in July and that should warm you up a bit.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. How are you today?


Fine Marc.

A busy day yesterday in T.O. with some peeps, so today's local drives are a welcome respite. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Fine Marc.
> 
> A busy day yesterday in T.O. with some peeps, so today's local drives are a welcome respite. :clap:


Good to hear, John. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, have you hear this hum???? I have a feeling it is just a secret Hummer automobile factory in full production. We shall see.

"Windsor's mysterious hum research to be funded by Ottawa

Federal government will provide funding for research project that University of Windsor will participate in

CBC News 

Posted: Jan 21, 2013 2:34 PM ET 

Ottawa will fund a study looking into the cause of the mysterious Windsor hum, a rumbling that’s been bothering some Windsor-Essex residents since early 2011."


----------



## SINC

I was on ehMac this morning on my iPad too Margaret, but when folks post a video, it causes strange things to happen as this screen shot shows:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I was on ehMac this morning on my iPad too Margaret, but when folks post a video, it causes strange things to happen as this screen shot shows:


Well, it does tend to get a bit cold in Edmonton as well, Don.  Guess John in Lotus Land is the only one who is spared this fate.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, it does tend to get a bit cold in Edmonton as well, Don.  Guess John in Lotus Land is the only one who is spared this fate.


.. another cool-damp & foggy morning here --- just 1C at 10:30am .. forecast says a high of 5C, with an overcast sky and rain on its way. Won't complain to see a little rain, at least we might be able to see more than just a blanket of gray from our condo!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .. another cool-damp & foggy morning here --- just 1C at 10:30am .. forecast says a high of 5C, with an overcast sky and rain on its way. Won't complain to see a little rain, at least we might be able to see more than just a blanket of gray from our condo!!


Hang in there, John. The sun will come out tomorrow .................. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnjkb4q6FKU]Annie The Musical - Tomorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Hang in there, John. The sun will come out tomorrow ..................
> 
> Annie The Musical - Tomorrow - YouTube


Thanks for that!!


----------



## Dr.G.

My son just made me some hot herbal tea as I just came in from shoveling. We have had about five inches of snow fall in the past few hours, but it is so light that I could not make a snowball. It is actually too light to lift, so I just push it aside and off the deck and push it into the garden from the driveway. Very strange snow indeed.

Still, it is nearly 4PM and time for High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for that!!


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shoveling for the past hour. We have had about 25cm of snow down, but the drifting is what is making life difficult. I clear a spot for the doxies and 10 minutes later there is a couple of inches of snow where there was no snow.


----------



## javaqueen

finished teaching for the day, now to relax until tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> finished teaching for the day, now to relax until tomorrow


Kudos, Kim. I have just finished teaching myself. I set a 7AM to 10PM workday for myself, coming online about 10 times a day. Still, enough is enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. I shall need to get out early and use the snow blower at about 8AM, when it is first allowed, to clear out our driveway. By then the 40cm of drifting light snow will be easily cleared away by the snow blower rather than spend hours with a shovel. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

"When it's first allowed."??

Is this a city ordinance of some kind?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> "When it's first allowed."??
> 
> Is this a city ordinance of some kind?


Yes, by city ordinance, no snow blower may be used until 8AM. It's a sound regulation and it helps to avoid the problem of the plows coming down a street at 7AM and refilling in a driveway that was just cleared away. The city plows wait from 8-9AM on streets with driveways to allow folks to get out to go to work.


----------



## SINC

Common enough bylaw. We cannot use any power motored device, including a lawn mower before 8:00 a.m. on any day. 9:00 a.am. on weekends and no later than 9:00 p.m. any day. We also cannot idle cars for more than two minutes when the temperature is higher than -30° and lower than +29°. In other words, no idling for over two minutes when the temperature is between -30° and +30°.


----------



## iMouse

I gotta move to a saner place.


----------



## javaqueen

this was in my backyard 2 nights ago 









it is a peregrine falcon - flew into the bushes and then came out with prey - not sure if it was a mouse or a smaller bird


----------



## iMouse

I really hope it was a bird. :-(


----------



## javaqueen

I feed the little animals around my house - squirrels, mice, birds


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Common enough bylaw. We cannot use any power motored device, including a lawn mower before 8:00 a.m. on any day. 9:00 a.am. on weekends and no later than 9:00 p.m. any day. We also cannot idle cars for more than two minutes when the temperature is higher than -30° and lower than +29°. In other words, no idling for over two minutes when the temperature is between -30° and +30°.


Same here, Don, except for the idling clause. Gas is too expensive here to waste on trying to idle a car, especially since we don't get the extremely low temps you folks get. However, we have the same regs re the use of power motored devices.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the OtHD Breakfast shortly, but first, some strong coffee. Going to need some help to face the snow at the end of the driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I gotta move to a saner place.


Keep in mind that EC has named St. John's the Canadian city with the worst year-round weather, so reconsider moving here, mon ami.  There are actually a few people from Oshawa, but they came for the clear air year round. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, an early start for me so I can watch the white out conditions as our next big blizzard hits today. 

A SPCA with a different way of recruiting people to adopt their animals in our video today sent to me by our youngest son. Also bar stools with a difference and watch out for the birds!


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc and Don, loved the SPCA video this morning - definitely a better idea  

Marc, how are you doing today my friend? Thanks for the coffee just the way that I like it


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, an early start for me so I can watch the white out conditions as our next big blizzard hits today.
> 
> A SPCA with a different way of recruiting people to adopt their animals in our video today sent to me by our youngest son. Also bar stools with a difference and watch out for the birds!


Morning, Don. I am just about off to use the snow blower on the front driveway, so I shall catch SAP later. Good luck with your blizzard as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, an early start for me so I can watch the white out conditions as our next big blizzard hits today.
> 
> A SPCA with a different way of recruiting people to adopt their animals in our video today sent to me by our youngest son. Also bar stools with a difference and watch out for the birds!


so your blizzard today could be my blizzard tomorrow or Friday.......I say could be because yesterday all around us was getting white out conditions and we just suffered through the cold - no snow


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc and Don, loved the SPCA video this morning - definitely a better idea
> 
> Marc, how are you doing today my friend? Thanks for the coffee just the way that I like it


Morning, Kim. Just coming inside to have a cup of coffee before I venture out front and tackle the snow with my snow blower. Stephen is going to do the back deck for the doxies, so that is somewhat of a help.

Hope you are well. Paix, mon amie. Later ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again. Did three driveways and I actually had fun watching the arch of dry snow go far into the gardens. Deborah tells me that this is what the snow is like in Calgary and Edmonton. After a cup of coffee I shall go out and take some pics.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Not as cold here, only around -7 but sunny. Pushed the button on a new mini yesterday and Apple e-mailed me that it will be here on Friday..woot! woot!

Off to SAP....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Not as cold here, only around -7 but sunny. Pushed the button on a new mini yesterday and Apple e-mailed me that it will be here on Friday..woot! woot!
> 
> Off to SAP....


 Always wanted a Mac Mini, Rp. Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Always wanted a Mac Mini, Rp. Enjoy your new baby.


Can't wait Marc, these are great little machines....I am going to hook it up as a TV server.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a difference 9 years makes. 2003 was the year we received "only" 19 feet of snow, two feet less than we received two years before. This year, we have just passed 5 feet, which is 8 feet below our average. Of course, there is more winter to come, but it just seems as if there is a real difference in the amount of snow we have received the past four years or so. Not complaining, mind you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Can't wait Marc, these are great little machines....I am going to hook it up as a TV server.


Well, with an iMac and a MBP in the house, this would be a fine addition for us, although I can't really justify spending the money.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM High Tea. I could use a nice cup of Sonal Special and a hot bath. I ache a bit from all the snow shoveling and snow blowing I have done today. Anyone care to join me for a cup of tea ............... I prefer to take a bath alone.


----------



## Sonal

Love to join you. (For the tea.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Love to join you. (For the tea.)


Great. One hot cup of Sonal Special coming right up. So, how is Life treating you today? How is your writing course coming along?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Great. One hot cup of Sonal Special coming right up. So, how is Life treating you today? How is your writing course coming along?


The one I'm taking, or the one I'm planning to teach?

Great on the first, trying to figure out how much work is too much or too little work on the second.

EDIT: This is my edit test for MacFury (27 Jan)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The one I'm taking, or the one I'm planning to teach?
> 
> Great on the first, trying to figure out how much work is too much or too little work on the second.


Both. Good to hear that the first is going quite well. As for the second, that is the plight of all teachers. After awhile, you will reach a balance. Picture yourself as one of your students and think about how long it might take you to do the various assignments given your lifestyle. That will help you to find this balance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. Will have about 20cm of snow to shovel tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A brutally cold -12C with a -20C windchill this morning as we await a nice sunrise. So, I shall make a hot breakfast to get everyone going. First, however, hot coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we too are cold at -16° but without wind chill this morning. Our property is beginning to resemble yours in years gone by, here is a look at the rear garage door, from the door looking across the street and a view from the 4 x 4 on the way home yesterday of streets that were ploughed last Friday right to bare pavement.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have some freshly brewed coffee ready now ................ but no new SAP.  Guess I shall venture off to the CNN and CBC web site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an amazing clip today re those extreme sports. 

"Will I be acquitted?"  :lmao: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I did some tweeking to change the appearance of SAP a bit including new fonts and colours, so it took about 15 minutes to upload the full set of files today. I did notice you there as I was checking to see that all links worked. That video is truly a testament to the human spirit for sure. Glad you enjoyed it. And yes, I suspect a lot of female readers will get a real giggle out of that joke today as well.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. It's cold and windy here and I'm re-evaluating my grocery list. There's nothing on it that I can't live without.

Don, do you remember Metro? You might have been gone before he gained a following. He passed away yesterday. Here's a clip of his most popular song.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I did some tweeking to change the appearance of SAP a bit including new fonts and colours, so it took about 15 minutes to upload the full set of files today. I did notice you there as I was checking to see that all links worked. That video is truly a testament to the human spirit for sure. Glad you enjoyed it. And yes, I suspect a lot of female readers will get a real giggle out of that joke today as well.


Are the bubbles now blue ................. or are my eyes going???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Strange, but our doxies that spent some time in Regina during some winter there do not seem to mind our cold temps here. I wonder why? 

Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. It's cold and windy here and I'm re-evaluating my grocery list. There's nothing on it that I can't live without.
> 
> Don, do you remember Metro? You might have been gone before he gained a following. He passed away yesterday. Here's a clip of his most popular song.


Yes Margaret, I remember him well. Always enjoyed his humour. Too bad he is gone.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Are the bubbles now blue ................. or are my eyes going???


Yes, your eyes are fine, just a tweek for a bit of a change is all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, your eyes are fine, just a tweek for a bit of a change is all.


Good to know, Don. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Not bad here today around -7 but sunny ( it always seems to be sunny here ). Just finishing a hot Butter Toffe before taking MayBelle out for her morning romp. I've often wondered why no one hasn't developed a Butter Rhum coffee.....wouldn't that be a great aroma in the morning.

Marc a question if I may ... I'm trying to use a card system in my Lit Review, so you would sort the cards to fall within the chapters of the thing, then write the "concept or quote" with the citation on the card? I'm thinking the filing of the card is almost the wording of the Lit, close???? I've never used that system before as this is my first Lit Review and I will be a hermit for the next while do it.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Not bad here today around -7 but sunny ( it always seems to be sunny here ). Just finishing a hot Butter Toffe before taking MayBelle out for her morning romp. I've often wondered why no one hasn't developed a Butter Rhum coffee.....wouldn't that be a great aroma in the morning.
> 
> Marc a question if I may ... I'm trying to use a card system in my Lit Review, so you would sort the cards to fall within the chapters of the thing, then write the "concept or quote" with the citation on the card? I'm thinking the filing of the card is almost the wording of the Lit, close???? I've never used that system before as this is my first Lit Review and I will be a hermit for the next while do it.......


Morning, Rp. Yes, that would be a fine smell of coffee to wake up to each morning.

Re the Lit Reviews, use whatever system you want that allows you to access the info and move it around. For my doctoral dissertation, I used index cards which I wrote on at the UGA Library since I did not want to lug loads of books home just for a short quote or phrase. This allowed me to move certain statements around to provide a theoretical rationale for what I was doing/saying in my dissertation. I also had a color-coded system for these cards, but that was for my own writing style of making a point and then using quotes to justify what I was doing (green), or providing quotes to use as a transition to the next point (yellow), or concluding comments to end a section (red).


----------



## groovetube

good morning, gulping coffee as I just about pulled an all nighter on something that was dumped n my lap at 6pm yesterday. Completely redesign a major site and submit before 10 today. made it under the wire and the feedback was super.

yawn. Seeing double right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning, gulping coffee as I just about pulled an all nighter on something that was dumped n my lap at 6pm yesterday. Completely redesign a major site and submit before 10 today. made it under the wire and the feedback was super.
> 
> yawn. Seeing double right now.


Good for you, Tim. However, might I suggest somethink less potent than strong coffee ............... such as a nap???


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc this helps a lot, see you guys in a month................


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Tim. However, might I suggest somethink less potent than strong coffee ............... such as a nap???


oh there'll be a nap, right after I finish the changes.


----------



## JCCanuck

Hi Marc and all!
Love your web Don, makes me want to move to St. Albert. 
Restructuring my lifestyle after the layoff. Hit me hard today the reality but life must go on eh? Learning html plus other web stuff (did use flash and dreawmweaver years ago) to add to my mainly print graphic design experience. Might even sign on to Sheridan courses this spring. Still got some life in me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc this helps a lot, see you guys in a month................


A month for a lit review? You must have started it last year.  Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> oh there'll be a nap, right after I finish the changes.


Sleep tight, Tim. :yawn: :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Hi Marc and all!
> Love your web Don, makes me want to move to St. Albert.
> Restructuring my lifestyle after the layoff. Hit me hard today the reality but life must go on eh? Learning html plus other web stuff (did use flash and dreawmweaver years ago) to add to my mainly print graphic design experience. Might even sign on to Sheridan courses this spring. Still got some life in me.


Afternoon, Todd. I guess you will have more days like today, but we are here if you need a sounding board. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I missed 4PM High Tea here, but it is coming around to 4PM somewhere where you folks are located. Anyone want some freshly brewed hot tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

John, just saw this in the TPBM thread ".... especially my 'Nana', who was born in St. John's, NL". Cool. Where in St.John's did she live/grow up?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, just saw this in the TPBM thread ".... especially my 'Nana', who was born in St. John's, NL". Cool. Where in St.John's did she live/grow up?


... we believe it was in or near Torbay. Words in a bible (that my Father had) say she was married in St. John's, but all records at that particular church were lost in a fire, and we haven't been able to trace such.

My brother did the record-searching, and traced our Father's Father to Scotland (and that was verified with records from there). The bible says he married in St. John's, but we haven't been able to truly-verify that. My Nana really didn't share much of her life back there, and died when I was a teenager. And my Father had nothing he wanted to share with us about his Father - apparently, he left the family when my Father was still rather young. 

When I lived and worked in Corner Brook, I was told her maiden name was definitely from that area, and yes, the church (mentioned in the bible) had indeed gone done in flames.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... we believe it was in or near Torbay. Words in a bible (that my Father had) say she was married in St. John's, but all records at that particular church were lost in a fire, and we haven't been able to trace such.
> 
> My brother did the record-searching, and traced our Father's Father to Scotland (and that was verified with records from there). The bible says he married in St. John's, but we haven't been able to truly-verify that. My Nana really didn't share much of her life back there, and died when I was a teenager. And my Father had nothing he wanted to share with us about his Father - apparently, he left the family when my Father was still rather young.
> 
> When I lived and worked in Corner Brook, I was told her maiden name was definitely from that area, and yes, the church (mentioned in the bible) had indeed gone done in flames.


Interesting. Torbay is a nice community just outside of St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start our TGIF Breakfast is a bit, but first I could use a cup of strong coffee to get me going.


----------



## SINC

Same here Marc, a coffee would do just fine. Today on SAP, a little boy has troubles with the tail gate on an SUV, James Cagney dances down the stairs in our video and things you many not know about your body. Also, an aluminum machined gear from 300 million years ago? Aliens perhaps?


----------



## JCCanuck

Morn' ye all! Don't drink coffee so maybe a Red Bull Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Same here Marc, a coffee would do just fine. Today on SAP, a little boy has troubles with the tail gate on an SUV, James Cagney dances down the stairs in our video and things you many not know about your body. Also, an aluminum machined gear from 300 million years ago? Aliens perhaps?


Morning, Don. That is one of my favorite scenes from one of my favorite movies. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Morn' ye all! Don't drink coffee so maybe a Red Bull Marc?


Morning, Todd. Sorry, no Red Bull is served here, just tea and coffee. How about a scone?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Todd. Sorry, no Red Bull is served here, just tea and coffee. How about a scone?


However there is lotso Bull of all colours over in the Political threads.

Forecasts have us waffling between Chinook and Arctic Air over the next few days. Just hoping that whatever falls comes down as snow. A little too much ice this winter for my taste.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> However there is lotso Bull of all colours over in the Political threads.
> 
> Forecasts have us waffling between Chinook and Arctic Air over the next few days. Just hoping that whatever falls comes down as snow. A little too much ice this winter for my taste.


Good luck, Bob. -7C, sunny and fluffy snow here ............. which is rare. 

Just finished making a series of paths for the doxies to race around the backyard ......... they are having a grand time.

Don, this looks NOTHING like the bike park pic on SAP.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Todd. Sorry, no Red Bull is served here, just tea and coffee. How about a scone?


Sure, scone with tea! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Sure, scone with tea! Thanks!


Great. That sounds much better.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM High Tea. Anyone want some, along with some oat cakes .............. or haggis? After all, 'tis the day you know when all of us are a bit Scottish.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up on 4PM High Tea. Anyone want some, along with some oat cakes .............. or haggis? After all, 'tis the day you know when all of us are a bit Scottish.


Sounds great Marc ... will join you with tea and an oat cake - sounds good!! Will pass on the haggis - maybe later, if there's any left.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds great Marc ... will join you with tea and an oat cake - sounds good!! Will pass on the haggis - maybe later, if there's any left.


What???  No haggis????? Robbie Burns night would not be the same without haggis.

Deborah and I are going to a traditional Robbie Burns night meal this evening. A friend of ours is from Scotland, and she loves it when I ask for seconds on her haggis and oat cakes (and even bring some home as well).


----------



## johnp

Marc .. I could go for fixing some kippers -- though our neighbours might complain a little of the aroma!! 
I can't even imagine the aroma (stink) they might smell if I fixed haggis!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I am not a big fan of kippers, John. Still, I think that we should all go over to Don's house and fix up a true Scottish meal for one and all.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I am not a big fan of kippers, John. Still, I think that we should all go over to Don's house and fix up a true Scottish meal for one and all.


... I could go for that Marc!!

We won't be doing anything very Scottish for dinner today ... but may have if I had remembered what day it was!! 
Sorry Robbie .. for not remembering your birthday!!


----------



## SINC

What a beautiful moon has arisen in the east sky this evening. We're one day away from full moon tomorrow around 9:30 p.m. Out comes the telescope for tonight and hopefully tomorrow night as well.


----------



## SINC

Now that darkness has fallen, that moon is spectacular! Give it another hour and it will clear the trees that now obscure an open view.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone..........hope that everyone is having/had a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... I could go for that Marc!!
> 
> We won't be doing anything very Scottish for dinner today ... but may have if I had remembered what day it was!!
> Sorry Robbie .. for not remembering your birthday!!


Well, you shall be forgiven ................ if you eat all of your haggis.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What a beautiful moon has arisen in the east sky this evening. We're one day away from full moon tomorrow around 9:30 p.m. Out comes the telescope for tonight and hopefully tomorrow night as well.


Full moon is due here on Sunday ............... but we are 3 1/2 hours away from you in St.A. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone..........hope that everyone is having/had a great day


Evening, Kim. No coffee on the go ............. just a simple hello.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We had a grand Robbie Burns Day feast. I had two servings of haggis, and was sent home with a doggie bag that NONE of the doxies shall experience. Strange that I should love haggis as I do, never having grown up knowing anything about it before I came here.

Still, going to pull the pin now. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am starting to brew some coffee and I shall take any special breakfast orders you might have today .................. or you shall have some haggis and oat cakes for breakast as I am going to have.


----------



## Dr.G.

Texas A&M's Johnny Manziel Teams with Dude Perfect for Insane Trick Shot Video | Bleacher Report

Don, SAP material? I wonder how many out takes they experienced to get the right shot?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Courage, my friends; 'tis not too late to build a better world." Tommy Douglas


----------



## groovetube

morning. Up ealyish for a saturday. Will be spending an entire day playing my new drums ina a studio today, I'm playing on someone's country record. Looking forward to using the new drums, I've so far only been able to use them at shows and never had a good chance to really play with them.

Been a while since I've done country. I'll look for at least some piece of clothing to be festive.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, SAP material? I wonder how many out takes they experienced to get the right shot?


Indeed it is Marc, nice find although I will include this warning: "You may want to turn off the annoying rap music that accompanies this otherwise fine video."


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a busy edition of SAP today. If you love pork chops, be sure to catch the video of Pan Roasted Chops with Gordon Ramsey this morning. They sure look yummy. Also a chipmunk forcing peanuts into his cheeks, and in our The Things That People Send Us Photo, 'Some might consider this cannabalism'.


----------



## javaqueen

groovetube said:


> morning. Up ealyish for a saturday. Will be spending an entire day playing my new drums ina a studio today, I'm playing on someone's country record. Looking forward to using the new drums, I've so far only been able to use them at shows and never had a good chance to really play with them.
> 
> Been a while since I've done country. I'll look for at least some piece of clothing to be festive.


Have a great day today playing on your new drums Tim............Can't wait to hear how things turn out


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> morning. Up ealyish for a saturday. Will be spending an entire day playing my new drums ina a studio today, I'm playing on someone's country record. Looking forward to using the new drums, I've so far only been able to use them at shows and never had a good chance to really play with them.
> 
> Been a while since I've done country. I'll look for at least some piece of clothing to be festive.


Go for it, Tim. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is Marc, nice find although I will include this warning: "You may want to turn off the annoying rap music that accompanies this otherwise fine video."


That is just what I did, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Have a great day today playing on your new drums Tim............Can't wait to hear how things turn out


Morning, Kim. Care for some coffee?


----------



## javaqueen

oh Marc, thank you so much, coffee is just what I need this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> oh Marc, thank you so much, coffee is just what I need this morning


Great, just made a fresh pot. How is the studio construction coming along?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Great, just made a fresh pot. How is the studio construction coming along?


it is coming along well, most of the framing is done and we have a working loo in the studio now  very important for people who are working there...........heading over there very soon to continue


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> it is coming along well, most of the framing is done and we have a working loo in the studio now  very important for people who are working there...........heading over there very soon to continue


Good to hear. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, finished off the last of the haggis and oat cakes from last night. It was as good today as it was yesterday.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, finished off the last of the haggis and oat cakes from last night. It was as good today as it was yesterday.


Good for you Marc ... 

Morning/afternoon all. We just got back from dim sum -- a great time this morning - a good crowd, good food, and everyone so friendly. We're looking forward to enjoying Chinese New Year there. 

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good for you Marc ...
> 
> Morning/afternoon all. We just got back from dim sum -- a great time this morning - a good crowd, good food, and everyone so friendly. We're looking forward to enjoying Chinese New Year there.
> 
> Hope the day's treating everyone well.


Afternoon, John. Good to hear your dim sum went well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall just start brewing the coffee first.


----------



## SINC

A coffee sounds just fine. I just got SAP up and it is your kind of SAP today Marc! Hollywood Squares, a Just For Laughs Gagfest involving skunks and a laugh about coffee and how it hurts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee sounds just fine. I just got SAP up and it is your kind of SAP today Marc! Hollywood Squares, a Just For Laughs Gagfest involving skunks and a laugh about coffee and how it hurts.


Morning, Don. That skunk prank was cruel .............. for the live skunk. Loved the one near the parking meter and the police giving out tickets. :lmao:

"Canada Day is when the Prime Minister steps out of the Parliament Building and if he sees his shadow we have one more year of unemployment."  Hopefully, the PMO does not monitor SAP or you shall be DOA. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang. I just got back from a nice Sunday drive with Deborah ................. sans doxies.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> A quiet day here in The Shang. I just got back from a nice Sunday drive with Deborah ................. sans doxies.


Yes, a quiet day here too Marc. Daughter gave us the "remains" of a pork shoulder ham yesterday - the bone, with some meat - I have it simmering away with a few veggies. Some stock for soup tomorrow. Jean went to the Bio Med Lab early this morning, and got back to the apartment with the start of some nice aromas on the go!!
A couple of local walkabouts for me .. after I got the stock making started. We'll head out to the balcony soon, for a 'break' from what we've been up to. It's not a very attractive view today (overcast sky and raining), but some fresh air is always welcomed.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Deborah is making some lamb tonight with grilled cauliflower with her special spices (she will tell no one what is on the cauliflower).


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. Deborah is making some lamb tonight with grilled cauliflower with her special spices (she will tell no one what is on the cauliflower).


Yum .... sounds good Marc. Like both ... but it's been quite a time since we've had either. 
We'll be having chicken drumsticks tonight, with some couscous, and coleslaw (w/fruit). nothing fancy ... I could use some of Deborah's special spices!! 
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yum .... sounds good Marc. Like both ... but it's been quite a time since we've had either.
> We'll be having chicken drumsticks tonight, with some couscous, and coleslaw (w/fruit). nothing fancy ... I could use some of Deborah's special spices!!
> Enjoy!!!!


It was excellent, John. Deborah is a great cook.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I do knot now watt they're talking about wen thay sai that spellchatters r not usefool. Too me it seems redickulous that a a studant should be able to right what thay thank is correct without checking offer what they write. Some times won I right I will not llook look over what I rote on the board ownly for a student to point our flawe tommy. I am grate full when they do this for it showers me that they are learning the art witch is writeen."


----------



## iMouse

I'm sure most have seen this before.



> I cnduo't bvleiee taht I culod aulaclty uesdtannrd waht I was rdnaieg. Unisg the icndeblire pweor of the hmuan mnid, aocdcrnig to rseecrah at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mttaer in waht oderr the lterets in a wrod are, the olny irpoamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rhgit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whoutit a pboerlm. Tihs is bucseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey ltteer by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Aaznmig, huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghhuot slelinpg was ipmorantt! See if yuor fdreins can raed tihs too.


Can you read this? | Learn English

(My smell pecker just through-up. :-( )


----------



## johnp

.... did the spices just kick in Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I'm sure most have seen this before.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you read this? | Learn English
> 
> (My smell pecker just through-up. :-( )


Yes, I give this to my students each year as an example of inventive spellings and syntactic/semantic cues.

How is Life treating you these days, John?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... did the spices just kick in Marc?


Oh YES!!!! Great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a possible SAP item???


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eryxAcsTcOA


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> How is Life treating you these days, John?


Just a tad off today, but that too shall pass. 

We have some nasty weather heading my way, so tomorrow's local drives might be "interesting", to say the least.

We had a 70 vehicle pile-up just East of me on Friday afternoon. Amazingly, of the 3 worst injured, only one is still in ICU, and her injuries are no longer life-threatening. :clap:

Oh well, weather has never stopped me yet, and not going to start tomorrow. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Just a tad off today, but that too shall pass.
> 
> We have some nasty weather heading my way, so tomorrow's local drives might be "interesting", to say the least.
> 
> We had a 70 vehicle pile-up just East of me on Friday afternoon. Amazingly, of the 3 worst injured, only one is still in ICU, and her injuries are no longer life-threatening. :clap:
> 
> Oh well, weather has never stopped me yet, and not going to start tomorrow. beejacon


Bon voyage, mon ami. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone...........we built and installed the stairs for the new studio today *cheer* so excited about the progress so far


----------



## javaqueen

made a steak stir fry tonight for dinner with some basmati rice - absolutely delicious


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone...........we built and installed the stairs for the new studio today *cheer* so excited about the progress so far


Kudos, Kim. Join me in some coffee .............. tomorrow morning. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

chat more tomorrow Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> made a steak stir fry tonight for dinner with some basmati rice - absolutely delicious


Sounds great. I love stir fry meals.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds great. I love stir fry meals.


me too, quick, easy and healthy  and full of flavour too


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, a possible SAP item???
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eryxAcsTcOA


I reviewed this one a couple of days back Mark. Still undecided as it is a pure commercial just making the rounds on TV and therefore common knowledge. We shall see, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SINC

I too love a stir fry. Matter of fact I love to cook 'Chinese' style, although I burned out my wok a couple of years back, so should get another. My favourite dish of all is fried rice although it is tricky to make without the rice breaking down. For those who like it, make the rice a day ahead an pop it in the fridge, then use a very hot wok or pan, and cook the ingredients and eggs ahead of the rice tossing constantly. Then put in the rice, toss quickly to warm and take it off the heat. Yum.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I reviewed this one a couple of days back Mark. Still undecided as it is a pure commercial just making the rounds on TV and therefore common knowledge. We shall see, but thanks for the heads up.


OK. Who is Mark?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too love a stir fry. Matter of fact I love to cook 'Chinese' style, although I burned out my wok a couple of years back, so should get another. My favourite dish of all is fried rice although it is tricky to make without the rice breaking down. For those who like it, make the rice a day ahead an pop it in the fridge, then use a very hot wok or pan, and cook the ingredients and eggs ahead of the rice tossing constantly. Then put in the rice, toss quickly to warm and take it off the heat. Yum.


We should get you a new wok for your birthday, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have some breakfast and coffee ready for you when you rise to face this new day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> OK. Who is Mark?


Spellcheck. That's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got off to a good start this morning. Today on SAP a video of a polar bear stealing a fish right out of the hands of a fisherman with a net, a bird who loves to stir coffee and fun with words. And good morning to you as well Marc.


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning Don and Marc........coffee sounds fabulous and I loved SAP this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Spellcheck. That's my story and I am sticking to it.


Well, Dan, if that is your story, I guess you should go with it .................. for now at least.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got off to a good start this morning. Today on SAP a video of a polar bear stealing a fish right out of the hands of a fisherman with a net, a bird who loves to stir coffee and fun with words. And good morning to you as well Marc.


Shall check out SAP once I get a cup of fresh coffee. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning Don and Marc........coffee sounds fabulous and I loved SAP this morning


Just brewing some fresh, Kim. Want another cup?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning Don and Marc........coffee sounds fabulous and I loved SAP this morning


How are the studio renos coming along?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Just brewing some fresh, Kim. Want another cup?


I would love another cup of coffee, thanks Marc



Dr.G. said:


> How are the studio renos coming along?


The renovations are coming along well, of course I want it done now but........I know better than to expect that. We are working on it when we can and since it is only my hubby and I doing the work it is taking longer than if I had contracted it out. We are almost at the drywall stage and then the carpet can go down (that is being contracted out). When everything is done I will post some pictures of the before and after


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I would love another cup of coffee, thanks Marc
> 
> 
> 
> The renovations are coming along well, of course I want it done now but........I know better than to expect that. We are working on it when we can and since it is only my hubby and I doing the work it is taking longer than if I had contracted it out. We are almost at the drywall stage and then the carpet can go down (that is being contracted out). When everything is done I will post some pictures of the before and after


Kudos to you and your husband on doing this yourself. Deborah is able to do wall papering, and we are able to do small paint projects, but I do extra teaching so as to hire professionals who know how to do things correctly. 

Another cup of coffee coming right up.


----------



## javaqueen

My hubby and I are both quite handy when it comes to renovations. But, it does take longer when you are working and then doing the renovations after hours.


----------



## javaqueen

just thinking about what to have for lunch today - I do have some leftover ratatouille that I could warm up  anyone care to join me??


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> My hubby and I are both quite handy when it comes to renovations. But, it does take longer when you are working and then doing the renovations after hours.


True. Still, it is to your credit that you are able to DIY. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> just thinking about what to have for lunch today - I do have some leftover ratatouille that I could warm up  anyone care to join me??


Sounds interesting, but I just finished lunch. Going to the gym with Deborah at 5PM so I shall have to have a protein shake at about 4PM.


----------



## javaqueen

have a great time at the gym Marc, my workouts have involved carrying, measuring and cutting 2X4's into the right length and building stairs LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> have a great time at the gym Marc, my workouts have involved carrying, measuring and cutting 2X4's into the right length and building stairs LOL


Well, that is good exercise as well, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Dachshund Club of Northern Alberta has sent out a windchill warning for the next three days -- doxies, especially mini-doxies who are low to the ground need to be careful.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. I still do my early-am walks, and this morning's was a good one - I'm attempting to increase my time a little more than the last long while (I had let it slip a little - I'll blame 'dirty' weather for such!!), so re-visited a route I used to do, and much-enjoyed seeing the former sights, et al. Now must keep it up!! 

Way to go with the constructing Kim ... I'm just about useless when it comes to "home-repair" and all. My Father was great at such, my brother followed in his path ... I'm definitely not geared to such!!

It's soup for us tonight. Made the stock yesterday, will add the goodies today ... good stuff for this damp-cool weather.

Enjoy your workout Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afternoon everyone. I still do my early-am walks, and this morning's was a good one - I'm attempting to increase my time a little more than the last long while (I had let it slip a little - I'll blame 'dirty' weather for such!!), so re-visited a route I used to do, and much-enjoyed seeing the former sights, et al. Now must keep it up!!
> 
> Way to go with the constructing Kim ... I'm just about useless when it comes to "home-repair" and all. My Father was great at such, my brother followed in his path ... I'm definitely not geared to such!!
> 
> It's soup for us tonight. Made the stock yesterday, will add the goodies today ... good stuff for this damp-cool weather.
> 
> Enjoy your workout Marc.


Thanks, John. Glad to hear you are back to walking. I enjoy this activity, but it is very difficult here in St.John's during the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Tea would be lovely, Marc. Shall I pour?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea would be lovely, Marc. Shall I pour?


Yes, please. How are you today, mon amie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! You have to love doxies to give up the throne .........

(CNN) Netherlands queen to step aside; son will take throne


Queen Beatrix of the Netherlands has just announced in a recorded statement that she is to abdicate her throne on April 30 – 33 years to the day since she took over from her mother, Juliana, who also abdicated.

The queen will be 75 on Thursday.

Her son, Crown Prince Willem- Alexander will ascend the throne.

The queen's, or king's, position in the Netherlands is largely ceremonial with little real political power. Queen Beatrix will begin to breed dachshunds on her estate outside of Amsterdam. Her only comment was "Ik zal handhaven de dachshund", which in Dutch means "I shall hold firmly onto my dachshund".


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, please. How are you today, mon amie?


Well, I decided to tackle the one thing on my to-do list, which was "Complete to-do list". Now I have many things on the list, so I'm feeling unproductive.


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> Well, I decided to tackle the one thing on my to-do list, which was "Complete to-do list". Now I have many things on the list, so I'm feeling unproductive.


I did something similar this morning -- I started filling in dates on my desktop 'date-planner' ... wish I hadn't ... hate see my life spread out as events between medical appointments, paying taxes & insurances, and the like!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, I decided to tackle the one thing on my to-do list, which was "Complete to-do list". Now I have many things on the list, so I'm feeling unproductive.


Well, you should either get a "round 2 it" or a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I did something similar this morning -- I started filling in dates on my desktop 'date-planner' ... wish I hadn't ... hate see my life spread out as events between medical appointments, paying taxes & insurances, and the like!!


I do it one week at a time ............... that way, I don't feel so regulated.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I do it one week at a time ............... that way, I don't feel so regulated.


.... being retired, and for the most part thinking I should not have to schedule most anything, I'm always amazed at much is, and has to be!!! But it does feel and look good to enter the planned fun times ...


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... being retired, and for the most part thinking I should not have to schedule most anything, I'm always amazed at much is, and has to be!!! But it does feel and look good to enter the planned fun times ...


Well, being retired you must have a great many "fun times", John. This is what I look forward to someday. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

Somebody has slept-in this morning, Marc??

Unfortunately it's not yours truly.

Colombian coffee is ready, raw sugar cubes and 2%, otherwise bring your own fixin's.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Somebody has slept-in this morning, Marc??
> 
> Unfortunately it's not yours truly.
> 
> Colombian coffee is ready, raw sugar cubes and 2%, otherwise bring your own fixin's.


Thanks for the coffee, John. I shall take mine without sugar and just a bit of almond milk. Merci, mon ami.

Why are you up this early?


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold morning here calls for a hot breakfast, so I shall start that task right now. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I liked that little clip of the child seeing fireworks for the first time, Don. However, the slippers item will land you somewhere "warm" if you keep up with that sort of SAP content.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that slippers tale was sent to me by a woman who owns a local pub and is Catholic. 

If you think it is cold where you are, try this:










Check out that wind chill at -41°! If the wind stay high and we drop to -30 or so tonight, that chill will approach -50° tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Why are you up this early?


Angioplasty.

Not mine, thank you very much. :clap:


----------



## SINC

You can always tell when it's below -40° when your office window looks like this on the inside:


----------



## iMouse

I assume that's double glazing??

With all this talk about Global Warming, perhaps they should have gone triple?


----------



## SINC

iMouse said:


> I assume that's double glazing??
> 
> With all this talk about Global Warming, perhaps they should have gone triple?


Yep, double pane glass indeed.


----------



## SINC

Our temperature continues to fall. Wind chill now at -43°.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

I am clearly past the age where I can stay late studying. and yet, that seems to happen all every week....


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Angioplasty.
> 
> Not mine, thank you very much. :clap:


Good to hear, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our temperature continues to fall. Wind chill now at -43°.


Seems a bit "nippy", Don. Luckily, you don't have to take your little dog far for a walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I am clearly past the age where I can stay late studying. and yet, that seems to happen all every week....


Sorry to hear this, Sonal. Still, it shall soon be over. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Good afternoon all. +15 here and very rainy ..... Like inches of the stuff.

Marc question for you, is it considered acceptable to place any gaps within the literature within each chapter of my lit review as opposed to a separate section on it's own.....can't seem to find an answer in the APA or any of my readings...thoughts?

Also, just found out Earl Weaver died last week....missed that one. He'll be missed, maybe only Bobby Valentine is the only manager left in that mould.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good afternoon all. +15 here and very rainy ..... Like inches of the stuff.
> 
> Marc question for you, is it considered acceptable to place any gaps within the literature within each chapter of my lit review as opposed to a separate section on it's own.....can't seem to find an answer in the APA or any of my readings...thoughts?
> 
> Also, just found out Earl Weaver died last week....missed that one. He'll be missed, maybe only Bobby Valentine is the only manager left in that mould.


Rp, send some rain and warm temps this way, SVP.

I don't suggest gaps, but I don't think APA says anything about it, although peer-reviewed journals suggest no gaps.


----------



## Dr.G.

High Tea time for anyone who wants some hot tea.


----------



## SINC

It's a dog's life and Tao is no different than most dogs, although he does tend to like to use his own pillow when he naps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's a dog's life and Tao is no different than most dogs, although he does tend to like to use his own pillow when he naps.


Tell me about it. Only our dogs from southern BC like the snow and cold. The dogs who have been in Regina during the wintertime do NOT.


----------



## Dr.G.

How to Speak in a New York Dialect : New York Dialect: Broad AW Practice - YouTube

I don't hear the accent ................... sounds correct to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Groucho Marx Roasts Johnny Carson - YouTube

Jack Benny roasts Johnny Carson - YouTube

Don, watch and laugh along.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start our OtHD Breakfast soon, but first, some freshly brewed coffee is in order.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc from a very frosty Alberta with wind chill at -37° right now. SAP is up with a wacky Red Green video, a cat eating spaghetti and for Rp, a look at puns.

The furnace motor in the heated garage blew up last night and since it was built of my design back in 1988, it will be up to me to replace it as it is a 'handyman's special' setup that no furnace firm will fix. Jury rig anyone? I will have to wait for warmer weather though, I am not gonna pull wrenches in this cold. I suspect the motor is fine, but the bearings in the squirrel cage fan have most likely disintegrated. Oh well, 24 years is a pretty good run for a set of bearings.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc from a very frosty Alberta with wind chill at -37° right now. SAP is up with a wacky Red Green video, a cat eating spaghetti and for Rp, a look at puns.
> 
> The furnace motor in the heated garage blew up last night and since it was built of my design back in 1988, it will be up to me to replace it as it is a 'handyman's special' setup that no furnace firm will fix. Jury rig anyone? I will have to wait for warmer weather though, I am not gonna pull wrenches in this cold. I suspect the motor is fine, but the bearings in the squirrel cage fan have most likely disintegrated. Oh well, 24 years is a pretty good run for a set of bearings.


Morning, Don. Unique Red Green clip. Leave it to duct tape .............  Cute cate as well.

Sorry to hear about the furnace motor. Still, 24 years is a good lifespan.


----------



## SINC

Happened to notice you on SAP this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Happened to notice you on SAP this morning:


Yes, that might have been yours truly. Next stop east is Europe.


----------



## SINC

It's not my week for appliances. Yesterday the furnace in the detached garage, today the brand new dishwasher installed Dec. 20 goes down, displays an error message the repair guy has never heard of and he cannot make a service call until next Tuesday afternoon. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's not my week for appliances. Yesterday the furnace in the detached garage, today the brand new dishwasher installed Dec. 20 goes down, displays an error message the repair guy has never heard of and he cannot make a service call until next Tuesday afternoon. C'est la vie.


Sorry to hear this, Don. At least the dishwasher is still under warrenty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone want a freshly brewed cup of Sonal Special Herbal Tea???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Almost time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone want a freshly brewed cup of Sonal Special Herbal Tea???


The tea sounds good, I'll take one .. thanks Marc.

Just came back from a "non-meeting" with an advisor at my bank -- had an app't for 11am, but seems the Manager walked in a few minutes before and took over my app't time. Will try again Monday!!

Add to that, woke up this morning with the left-side of my face (area around eye, forehead, cheek, etc.) sore and painful. I was once told (by a doctor) that this was termed a "pseudo-migraine" ... whatever it's called, it's painful and annoying, and usually lasts for a couple of days (based on my experiences).

It'll soon be wine time, and hopefully, that will help deaden the effects somewhat.

Otherwise, mostly the "same old, same old" today, especially when it comes to the weather -- not bright, but certainly mild.

Cheers all!!!


----------



## javaqueen

AFternoon everyone, just about to start teaching for the day, popping in to say hello, grab a cup of Marc's wonderful coffee and then I am off till later. 

Don, thinking about you with the appliance problems, and the nasty cold weather that you are facing.

Sonal, just remember that this too shall pass and so will you


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> The tea sounds good, I'll take one .. thanks Marc.
> 
> Just came back from a "non-meeting" with an advisor at my bank -- had an app't for 11am, but seems the Manager walked in a few minutes before and took over my app't time. Will try again Monday!!
> 
> Add to that, woke up this morning with the left-side of my face (area around eye, forehead, cheek, etc.) sore and painful. I was once told (by a doctor) that this was termed a "pseudo-migraine" ... whatever it's called, it's painful and annoying, and usually lasts for a couple of days (based on my experiences).
> 
> It'll soon be wine time, and hopefully, that will help deaden the effects somewhat.
> 
> Otherwise, mostly the "same old, same old" today, especially when it comes to the weather -- not bright, but certainly mild.
> 
> Cheers all!!!


I would have walked in to your meeting and told the manager that it was my time and that "time was money". The same sort of thing happened with me at TD when I was trying to renegotiate my mortgage. Actually, it happened to me twice and then I pulled everything out of TD and switched to CIBC -- mortgage, line of credit, checking account and RRSP. An executive from TD in TO called me to ask why I was switching and I told him that "my time was money" and CIBC wanted my business (they paid the mortgage transfer interest and legal fees, gave me a preferred rate on my line of credit, gave me a better rate on my mortgage. ). They also got my RRSP.

Sorry to hear of your migraine.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> AFternoon everyone, just about to start teaching for the day, popping in to say hello, grab a cup of Marc's wonderful coffee and then I am off till later.
> 
> Don, thinking about you with the appliance problems, and the nasty cold weather that you are facing.
> 
> Sonal, just remember that this too shall pass and so will you


Just got back from an hour at the gym, so I shall make you some coffee but I shall have some water.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I would have walked in to your meeting and told the manager that it was my time and that "time was money". The same sort of thing happened with me at TD when I was trying to renegotiate my mortgage. Actually, it happened to me twice and then I pulled everything out of TD and switched to CIBC -- mortgage, line of credit, checking account and RRSP. An executive from TD in TO called me to ask why I was switching and I told him that "my time was money" and CIBC wanted my business (they paid the mortgage transfer interest and legal fees, gave me a preferred rate on my line of credit, gave me a better rate on my mortgage. ). They also got my RRSP.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your migraine.


I did that very same thing with TD a few years ago, and moved (most-everything) to CIBC. 

Today's event was with CIBC!!! I'll give them another chance, but will let them know how I felt about it. If in fact, I had had some serious business to attend to today, they might not be getting this second chance!! Today's meeting was to be a quarterly-review ... and it can wait a few days ... but only because I didn't feel I had any major specifics to attend to at this time. But regardless, they did not know this, so for all they knew, or should have known, is that my app't was important. Whatever, I may ask to speak with the Manager (another new one to this Branch) about such ... have not met he or she, maybe it's time I did. 

Thanks for the well-wishes re: the "migraine" -- it's lessening, and our recent time out on the balcony in the fresh air, with a little wine helped!!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I did that very same thing with TD a few years ago, and moved (most-everything) to CIBC.
> 
> Today's event was with CIBC!!! I'll give them another chance, but will let them know how I felt about it. If in fact, I had had some serious business to attend to today, they might not be getting this second chance!! Today's meeting was to be a quarterly-review ... and it can wait a few days ... but only because I didn't feel I had any major specifics to attend to at this time. But regardless, they did not know this, so for all they knew, or should have known, is that my app't was important. Whatever, I may ask to speak with the Manager (another new one to this Branch) about such ... have not met he or she, maybe it's time I did.
> 
> Thanks for the well-wishes re: the "migraine" -- it's lessening, and our recent time out on the balcony in the fresh air, with a little wine helped!!
> 
> Cheers!


Sounds like a good plan, John ............... re the bank and your migraine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## winwintoo

Here it is the middle of the night.

I learned an important lesson yesterday. There is pain worse than childbirth. 

I was settling myself into a seat on the bus. I was carrying about 50 pounds (seemed like a lot more) of groceries. My foot caught on a bolt on the floor. I kept turning. My foot did not.

Long story short. I cried like a baby. I can't get comfortable. I want a do-over.

Whine. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Here it is the middle of the night.
> 
> I learned an important lesson yesterday. There is pain worse than childbirth.
> 
> I was settling myself into a seat on the bus. I was carrying about 50 pounds (seemed like a lot more) of groceries. My foot caught on a bolt on the floor. I kept turning. My foot did not.
> 
> Long story short. I cried like a baby. I can't get comfortable. I want a do-over.
> 
> Whine. Sigh.


Sorry to hear about this accident, Margaret. I hope you are pain-free soon. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for breakfast and some morning coffee to get started on this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Time for breakfast and some morning coffee to get started on this new day. Enjoy.


Morning Marc .... looking forward to your coffee this morning - thanks!
I feel much better this morning - yeah!! Hope its the start of a good day for us all.
Cheers!!


----------



## javaqueen

winwintoo said:


> Here it is the middle of the night.
> 
> I learned an important lesson yesterday. There is pain worse than childbirth.
> 
> I was settling myself into a seat on the bus. I was carrying about 50 pounds (seemed like a lot more) of groceries. My foot caught on a bolt on the floor. I kept turning. My foot did not.
> 
> Long story short. I cried like a baby. I can't get comfortable. I want a do-over.
> 
> Whine. Sigh.


(((((Margaret)))))) I am hoping that you heal quickly and soon


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Time for breakfast and some morning coffee to get started on this new day. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, just coffee this morning, not sure what I am in the mood to eat yet LOL


----------



## SINC

Morning all, sorry to hear about your foot Margaret, glad you are feeling better John, but now I caught a hum dinger of a cold when out yesterday and am going to head back to bed now that SAP is up.

Marc, there is an interesting pic called 'hanging out in New York City on SAP today, but try not to look at it for too long. Also an interesting story of survival, a tortoise accidentally locked in a storeroom found alive 30 years later.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don, hope that you are feeling better


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about this accident, Margaret. I hope you are pain-free soon. Bonne chance, mon amie.


I finally got some sleep and this morning my knee is a bit less painful. I'll hobble around for a few days, but I don't think there's any permanent damage. In the middle of te night, I was sure I'd torn something important and would be an invalid from now on 

Take care, margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc .... looking forward to your coffee this morning - thanks!
> I feel much better this morning - yeah!! Hope its the start of a good day for us all.
> Cheers!!


Glad to hear that you are feeling better, John. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc, just coffee this morning, not sure what I am in the mood to eat yet LOL


Coming right up, Kim. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, sorry to hear about your foot Margaret, glad you are feeling better John, but now I caught a hum dinger of a cold when out yesterday and am going to head back to bed now that SAP is up.
> 
> Marc, there is an interesting pic called 'hanging out in New York City on SAP today, but try not to look at it for too long. Also an interesting story of survival, a tortoise accidentally locked in a storeroom found alive 30 years later.


Saw that pic, Don. Got dizzy just looking at it. Was that the clip I sent you re Johnny Football? Amazing stunts. There is actually a series of these sorts of clips.

Hope you are feeling better soon. Your cold snap ends tomorrow so maybe warmer temps will help.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: -4 here today with a dusting of snow. Just settling down to a jar of Butter Toffee coffee. Marc who do you like in the Super Bore...me, I'm leaning toward the 49'rs, but Mr Lewis could have something to say about that.... I'll drop in on the game around 10pm, should be in the last 5 minutes of the game......which should take us to around 12:30 am with all the commercials and such....... got to love that "big game".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: -4 here today with a dusting of snow. Just settling down to a jar of Butter Toffee coffee. Marc who do you like in the Super Bore...me, I'm leaning toward the 49'rs, but Mr Lewis could have something to say about that.... I'll drop in on the game around 10pm, should be in the last 5 minutes of the game......which should take us to around 12:30 am with all the commercials and such....... got to love that "big game".


Afternoon, Rp. +9C here at just past 3PM.

I am going to root for SF, only because that is also the home of the SF Giants in baseball. Actually, I don't care who wins. I shall do the same and watch the last few minutes if the game is close. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. Just in from a break out on the balcony .... a little fresh air, some red wine, and some St. John's temperature!!  Heh, nice to see the two 'ends' of the country matching up!! 

Made turkey (breast meat) cutlets for dinner yesterday, some leftovers for today -- along with some freshly-mashed "spuds" (a mixture of yellow potato, sweet potato, and yam), and cole slaw (w/apple & orange). 

Hope the day has been treating everyone well .... and hope you've been enjoying that "spring" weather Marc!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone. Just in from a break out on the balcony .... a little fresh air, some red wine, and some St. John's temperature!!  Heh, nice to see the two 'ends' of the country matching up!!
> 
> Made turkey (breast meat) cutlets for dinner yesterday, some leftovers for today -- along with some freshly-mashed "spuds" (a mixture of yellow potato, sweet potato, and yam), and cole slaw (w/apple & orange).
> 
> Hope the day has been treating everyone well .... and hope you've been enjoying that "spring" weather Marc!!


That I am, John. Just got back from the gym and it is just under +9C. :clap:


----------



## iMouse

johnp said:


> ... and coleslaw (w/apple & orange).


Hey, I'm up for some of that stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Hey, I'm up for some of that stuff.


Count me in as well. :clap:


----------



## johnp

iMouse said:


> Hey, I'm up for some of that stuff.


... I love to add fruits to cole slaw .. 
At this time of year, (our) apples, and (imported) oranges, and bananas are the most available (at a cost I'll pay) ... and oranges are great this winter (guess Florida and Caifornia had bumper crops this year). In season here in BC, I include some of the local fruits as well .. apples, grapes, pears, and etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... I love to add fruits to cole slaw ..
> At this time of year, apples, oranges, and bananas are the most available (at a cost I'll pay) ... and oranges are great this winter (guess Florida and Caifornia had bumper crops this year). In season here in BC, I include some of the local fruits as well .. like grapes, pears, and etc.


Really count me in for that combo, John.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Really count me in for that combo, John.


.... Marc and John ... will think of you both when I head into the kitchen 'soon' to prepare the cole slaw ... it's the way I've always prepared it, never thought it was anything special. But always did think it was a touch more 'lively' with the fruit.


----------



## iMouse

johnp said:


> .... Marc and John ... will think of you both when I head into the kitchen 'soon' to prepare the coleslaw ... it's the way I've always prepared it, never thought it was anything special. But always did think it was a touch more 'lively' with the fruit.


Is this a creamy version to start with?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... Marc and John ... will think of you both when I head into the kitchen 'soon' to prepare the cole slaw ... it's the way I've always prepared it, never thought it was anything special. But always did think it was a touch more 'lively' with the fruit.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Our son Matt sent me a link today to a really good site that allows you to revisit your past in not only music, but things like baseball and hockey too. I thought I would share it with some here who are, oh shall we say, 'of age'. 

Hope you enjoy it as much as I am. 

The 1940 JuKeBoX


----------



## iMouse

Thanks. Appreciated here.

I immediately went to 1967.

Can you guess why?


----------



## SINC

Sure. Yer a youngster. That or your favourite song is by Bobby Gimby.


----------



## iMouse

Hardly.

I just wanted to see this in print again.

*"*Stanley Cup Champs: Toronto Maple Leafs"*


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our son Matt sent me a link today to a really good site that allows you to revisit your past in not only music, but things like baseball and hockey too. I thought I would share it with some here who are, oh shall we say, 'of age'.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it as much as I am.
> 
> The 1940 JuKeBoX


Very interesting. Sort of like a way back machine. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Hardly.
> 
> I just wanted to see this in print again.
> 
> *"*Stanley Cup Champs: Toronto Maple Leafs"*


"Live long and prosper", John. Not sure when that shall be seen again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. +10.1C outside, but winds are going to go over the 110km/h mark overnight, so if I am not online for our TGIF Breakfast, you will know that our power lines are down. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start our TGIF Breakfast in a bit, but first I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all. My cold is much better this morning, it must have been those two beer at The Local yesterday.

Watch a five-year-old kid operate a huge front end loader in our video today on SAP along with 'turning a number one into a number two and a chuckle about a drunk and a priest.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc et all. My cold is much better this morning, it must have been those two beer at The Local yesterday.
> 
> Watch a five-year-old kid operate a huge front end loader in our video today on SAP along with 'turning a number one into a number two and a chuckle about a drunk and a priest.


Morning, Don. Yes, beer does seem to have healing properties.


----------



## Rps

Good morning Marc, Don, John et all. Cold here but sunny. Been car hunting again................ boring and fun at the same time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good morning Marc, Don, John et all. Cold here but sunny. Been car hunting again................ boring and fun at the same time.


Afternoon, Rp. +6C and sunny here at just before 2PM. Good luck with your car hunt. What are you looking for in a new car?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'm torn between getting a city car, such as a Chevy Spark, Sonic, or an electric Smart and keeping my 300C or dumping the 300C and buying something like a Buick Verano or Chevy Trax..... not sure yet. And since I live in the home of the mini van, the Grand Caravans are really great value. So I'm torn, I guess I want something small that holds large...................don't we all.


----------



## Rps

Chevrolet Trax 2013 Video You Tube - YouTube

2012 Buick Verano Start Up, Exhaust, and In Depth Tour - YouTube

Car Tech - 2013 Chevy Spark - YouTube

smart electric drive review - YouTube

Chevrolet Sonic LTZ 2012 Test Drive & Car Review with Ross Rapoport by RoadflyTV - YouTube


----------



## iMouse

Test drive a few KIA models.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm torn between getting a city car, such as a Chevy Spark, Sonic, or an electric Smart and keeping my 300C or dumping the 300C and buying something like a Buick Verano or Chevy Trax..... not sure yet. And since I live in the home of the mini van, the Grand Caravans are really great value. So I'm torn, I guess I want something small that holds large...................don't we all.





Rps said:


> Chevrolet Trax 2013 Video You Tube - YouTube
> 
> 2012 Buick Verano Start Up, Exhaust, and In Depth Tour - YouTube
> 
> Car Tech - 2013 Chevy Spark - YouTube
> 
> smart electric drive review - YouTube
> 
> Chevrolet Sonic LTZ 2012 Test Drive & Car Review with Ross Rapoport by RoadflyTV - YouTube


An interesting array of cars, Rp. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon everyone, thinking that it might be time for some more coffee, of course anytime is time for coffee for me


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim how are you today? I'm down to my last box of Wild Mountain Blueberry.....so I'll have to ration the stuff for a while.

Marc, I'm leaning towards the electric smart for around here. I'm scheduled for a test drive ( one of the first to do so here ) in April when they arrive. I'll send you the video clip when I take it. The Trax is an interesting size, but not as comfortable as the Verano....which is a bargain in my books. So we'll see.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> afternoon everyone, thinking that it might be time for some more coffee, of course anytime is time for coffee for me


True, Kim. :lmao: How about a freshly brewed cup of coffee? How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

One of my writing teachers decided to feature me on her website today. 
In the Spotlight: Sonal Champsee | Sarah Selecky


----------



## SINC

You are a braver man than most Rp, you would not ever catch me in a Smart. One minor fender bender in city traffic and you are in huge trouble. Neighbour down the street had one, got T-boned by a Ford Escape SUV about two blocks from home last summer. Ford had minor scratches and driver was fine. Smart written off and poor guy is still having walking issues after his pelvis was crushed in the 30 km/h collision at a quiet residential corner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Kim how are you today? I'm down to my last box of Wild Mountain Blueberry.....so I'll have to ration the stuff for a while.
> 
> Marc, I'm leaning towards the electric smart for around here. I'm scheduled for a test drive ( one of the first to do so here ) in April when they arrive. I'll send you the video clip when I take it. The Trax is an interesting size, but not as comfortable as the Verano....which is a bargain in my books. So we'll see.


From the looks of it, I would have thought the Trax would be quite comfortable. It looks bigger than our Rav4, and that is very comfortable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> One of my writing teachers decided to feature me on her website today.
> In the Spotlight: Sonal Champsee | Sarah Selecky


That is great, Sonal. I am going to go back and read your excerpts closer a bit later. Kudos for you. In honor of this I am going to set up a round of Sonal Special for everyone in the house. :clap::clap::clap:

How are you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You are a braver man than most Rp, you would not ever catch me in a Smart. One minor fender bender in city traffic and you are in huge trouble. Neighbour down the street had one, got T-boned by a Ford Escape SUV about two blocks from home last summer. Ford had minor scratches and driver was fine. Smart written off and poor guy is still having walking issues after his pelvis was crushed in the 30 km/h collision at a quiet residential corner.


We test drove a Smart car as we were waiting for a Scion IQ to be brought back from a test drive. It was a bumpy ride and I felt like I was in a toy car to be honest.


----------



## SINC

Huge power surge just hit our area, lost power momentarily, back on, then lost power completely. This posted via battery power and my iPhone 5 on personal hotspot. Going to shut down now until the power returns.

Haven't seen a surge like that in years. It was like everything glowed for a few seconds. Then poof, all was gone.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> That is great, Sonal. I am going to go back and read your excerpts closer a bit later. Kudos for you. In honor of this I am going to set up a round of Sonal Special for everyone in the house. :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> How are you these days?


Thanks Marc.

Been busy--got some assignments in last week, so I had to catch up on work this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> Been busy--got some assignments in last week, so I had to catch up on work this week.


Great work, Sonal. You are very talented. I liked the parts where you spoke of yourself and your craft. You are an excellent writer and I wish you well in this undertaking.

Care for a cup of Sonal Special?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Huge power surge just hit our area, lost power momentarily, back on, then lost power completely. This posted via battery power and my iPhone 5 on personal hotspot. Going to shut down now until the power returns.
> 
> Haven't seen a surge like that in years. It was like everything glowed for a few seconds. Then poof, all was gone.


The same thing happened here during the blizzard a few weeks ago. I rushed around to turn off all the major devices before the power came back on. It was off for five hours. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Great work, Sonal. You are very talented. I liked the parts where you spoke of yourself and your craft. You are an excellent writer and I wish you well in this undertaking.
> 
> Care for a cup of Sonal Special?


Thank you. And I would love a cup.


----------



## SINC

Power just returned. Fortis Alberta says the entire city went black and most of it has been restored. Only part now without power is the Campbell Business Park in the east end of the city. Only down for about 45 minutes which coincidently is just how long I snoozed, with little else to do.


----------



## Rps

Marc and Don, the smart isn't for everyone, and I certainly would recommend the gas model because the transmission is a joke....head bobbing and all. But the electric has a constant drive so it will be smooooooth acceleration..... but I wouldn't take it out onto the 401...just around the inner city.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc and Don, the smart isn't for everyone, and I certainly would recommend the gas model because the transmission is a joke....head bobbing and all. But the electric has a constant drive so it will be smooooooth acceleration..... but I wouldn't take it out onto the 401...just around the inner city.


That was the point I was making Rp. This happened two blocks from our house at a quiet residential intersection at low speed. You don't have to be on the 401 to be seriously injured as our neighbour was, or even die in one of those things at pretty low speeds. It's like driving around in an eggshell to me.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 

Hope all are reasonably well. 

Congrats Sonal. That feature is awesome. I get Sarah's writing prompts everyday, but do I write? Noooooooo. I keep telling myself I will though...I will. Someday. 

I hope I get to read the rest of your story someday. It's really well written and quite intriguing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Power just returned. Fortis Alberta says the entire city went black and most of it has been restored. Only part now without power is the Campbell Business Park in the east end of the city. Only down for about 45 minutes which coincidently is just how long I snoozed, with little else to do.


Interesting. Fortis is a NL company and the bedrock of my RRSP. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> Been busy--got some assignments in last week, so I had to catch up on work this week.





Sonal said:


> Thank you. And I would love a cup.


Coming right up, Sonal. Deborah and I just got back from the gym an I could use a cup myself right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc and Don, the smart isn't for everyone, and I certainly would recommend the gas model because the transmission is a joke....head bobbing and all. But the electric has a constant drive so it will be smooooooth acceleration..... but I wouldn't take it out onto the 401...just around the inner city.


We drove in the gas model and I could not see driving around anywhere in this car. The Scion IQ was a smooth ride, as was the Mini Cooper and the Fiat 500. However, these cars are way out of our snack bracket, as are most of the electric cars. So, I shall make due with the Echo, which is 9 years old but only has a bit over 45,000km on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Hope all are reasonably well.
> 
> Congrats Sonal. That feature is awesome. I get Sarah's writing prompts everyday, but do I write? Noooooooo. I keep telling myself I will though...I will. Someday.
> 
> I hope I get to read the rest of your story someday. It's really well written and quite intriguing.


Evening, Kim. Hope you are more than "reasonably well" today.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Atlantic Lottery Corporation says it's been contacted by a group which the ALC believes owns a $30-million winning lottery ticket. ALC says it will release more details once the claim has passed through its prize review process. ALC has confirmed that this is the biggest lotto win in N.L. history." Guess we won. Now, how do we split up the winnings???


----------



## iMouse

"..... and then the fight started."


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> "..... and then the fight started."


No, there is plenty for all. I bought a $2 ticket for The Shang Gang, so it is only fair that we share and share alike ............... once I take out my $2 for the price of the ticket.


----------



## Dr.G.

I need to teach the doxies to read ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Went to check out my personal profile here in ehMacLand, which I don't do often, and saw that I average about 18 posts a day. That does not seem like a great deal to me.


----------



## SINC

Just looked at mine and see I am only at 13 per day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just looked at mine and see I am only at 13 per day.


That does not seem like a great deal either. Guess it's a day in and day out accumulation of postings that gets us up to the lofty levels. Sadly, we never did receive that trophy from ehMax for posting over 50,000 times. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall have some coffee and start my morning grading. Later ..........


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Marc. I'll join you for a cup of coffee. My knee is much better this morning, but I stepped wrong and it let me know that it's not happy. I will take it easy for a few days yet.

Take care, margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Margaret. Good to hear that knee is improving Margaret, take it easy indeed. Today on SAP, if you're a LEGO fan, you will be interested in our video on a clock built with LEGO, a mini clip of a trick with a door handle and a look back at what went on in 1910.


----------



## JCCanuck

Morning all! No tea or coffee for me but I'll wait for breakfast Marc, thanks! My son is home from McMaster University last night (we are not far, about 45 minutes max) to get some family time. He's feeling a bit home sick and lonely.


----------



## iMouse

The Hammer does that to everyone. 

I'll also wait for breakie, thanks.

I know, it's the most important meal of the day, but tell that to my digestive system.

On the other hand, mmmmmmm coffee, preceded by some pulpy orange juice, and a couple of script pills.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Marc. I'll join you for a cup of coffee. My knee is much better this morning, but I stepped wrong and it let me know that it's not happy. I will take it easy for a few days yet.
> 
> Take care, margaret


Morning, Margaret. Good to hear that your knee if feeling a bit better. Coffee coming right up. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Margaret. Good to hear that knee is improving Margaret, take it easy indeed. Today on SAP, if you're a LEGO fan, you will be interested in our video on a clock built with LEGO, a mini clip of a trick with a door handle and a look back at what went on in 1910.


Morning, Don. I used to love playing with LEGO with Stephen when he was a boy. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Morning all! No tea or coffee for me but I'll wait for breakfast Marc, thanks! My son is home from McMaster University last night (we are not far, about 45 minutes max) to get some family time. He's feeling a bit home sick and lonely.


Morning, Todd. A fine breakfast shall be prepared for your whole family .............. as a way of welcoming home the prodigal son. Enjoy. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> The Hammer does that to everyone.
> 
> I'll also wait for breakie, thanks.
> 
> I know, it's the most important meal of the day, but tell that to my digestive system.
> 
> On the other hand, mmmmmmm coffee, preceded by some pulpy orange juice, and a couple of script pills.


Morning, John. Coffee and breakfast coming right up. Things are getting busy this morning.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, cold and snowy here today in Windsor. Off to a digital film festival today, on tap are "Raiders of the Lost Ark" and "A Clockwork Orange" nice to see those on the big screen again. Sunday we're off to see "The Quartet" so movies are the theme this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, cold and snowy here today in Windsor. Off to a digital film festival today, on tap are "Raiders of the Lost Ark" and "A Clockwork Orange" nice to see those on the big screen again. Sunday we're off to see "The Quartet" so movies are the theme this weekend.


Afternoon, Rp. That seems to be a great double feature. Have fun.

Very snowy here, with 20cm down so far and more to come. The winds are picking up so there is drifting.


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Morning all, cold and snowy here today in Windsor. Off to a digital film festival today, on tap are "Raiders of the Lost Ark" and "A Clockwork Orange" nice to see those on the big screen again. Sunday we're off to see "The Quartet" so movies are the theme this weekend.


That's a great movie bill Rp ... I saw A Clockwork Orange in a theatre when it first came out (1971), and it sure had an impact on me. I have seen it since via dvd ... and must do it that way again some time - curious if it still does it to me.
Will never forget this guys face!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Totally missed 4PM High Tea. I was out with the snowblower doing our driveway and the driveways of four other neighbors. The snow was light so it was not a difficult task. However, right now I could use something a bit stronger than tea. Any suggestions????? (Spiced rum is my favorite if anyone is buying).


----------



## Dr.G.

10. Dachshund | Long Live the Lab! The AKC names the 10 Most Popular Dog Breeds for 2012 | TIME.com

Doxies have fallen to #10.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch People Vs Fitness Video | Break.com

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Merci, nice find.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> (Spiced rum is my favorite if anyone is buying).


Not a fan of Screech Marc? :lmao:

Oh, you're in Canada now, so it's "favourite", please. tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, Marc, this just appeared on my weather widget and does not sound good for St. John's. Wow, 150 kph winds:

Massive winter storm targets Atlantic Canada - The Weather Network


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merci, nice find.


Always looking, always sharing .............. or something like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Not a fan of Screech Marc? :lmao:
> 
> Oh, you're in Canada now, so it's "favourite", please. tptptptp


Hate the stuff. However, there is a local spiced rum that is great. 

I spell favorite like labor ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh oh, Marc, this just appeared on my weather widget and does not sound good for St. John's. Wow, 150 kph winds:
> 
> Massive winter storm targets Atlantic Canada - The Weather Network


Yes, we were forewarned about this storm ............... the "hand of God" as they call it here. We shall see.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> I spell favorite like labor ..............


Let us not speak about *labour*, lest this thread also becomes infected with the abortion debate. :baby:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Let us not speak about *labour*, lest this thread also becomes infected with the abortion debate. :baby:


True.

So, how is Life treating you today, John?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. At 3pm, we came In from the second of two afternoon 'breaks' out on the balcony .. the first with the sun blocked by some incoming fog, the second with the sun freed from fog and hitting us ... we liked the latter break the best!! 

It's been a good day so far ... our Saturday morning dim sum (yum!!), and get-together with daughter (to catch up on what's been happening in her life over the week), and etc. 

Jean's made a beet soup for dinner, and I have a line-up of some favourite tv-via-dvd stuff to catch after dinner ... heh, for us "youngsters", not much more to be asked for!!


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> So, how is Life treating you today, John?


Working far less than most present.

Ah, the luxury of condo living. No need to do anything, if it can be deferred.

:clap:


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Congrats Sonal. That feature is awesome. I get Sarah's writing prompts everyday, but do I write? Noooooooo. I keep telling myself I will though...I will. Someday.


Thanks Kim. I also get Sarah's prompt's daily, though I don't necessarily write from them.



Evening everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone. At 3pm, we came In from the second of two afternoon 'breaks' out on the balcony .. the first with the sun blocked by some incoming fog, the second with the sun freed from fog and hitting us ... we liked the latter break the best!!
> 
> It's been a good day so far ... our Saturday morning dim sum (yum!!), and get-together with daughter (to catch up on what's been happening in her life over the week), and etc.
> 
> Jean's made a beet soup for dinner, and I have a line-up of some favourite tv-via-dvd stuff to catch after dinner ... heh, for us "youngsters", not much more to be asked for!!


Sounds good, John. A 3PM break here would have put you in the height of the snow and wind storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Working far less than most present.
> 
> Ah, the luxury of condo living. No need to do anything, if it can be deferred.
> 
> :clap:


Lucky you. "Work is the curse of the drinking class", so said Karl Marx .......... or was that Groucho???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Thanks Kim. I also get Sarah's prompt's daily, though I don't necessarily write from them.
> 
> 
> 
> Evening everyone.


Evening, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Pretty good Marc. Been trying to find a solution to cold toes when I sit up in my office. (The rest of me is toasty enough, but the cold feet get me every time.)

How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pretty good Marc. Been trying to find a solution to cold toes when I sit up in my office. (The rest of me is toasty enough, but the cold feet get me every time.)
> 
> How are you?


Doxies who lie at your feet and cover up your toes is my solution.

I am a bit stiff from using the snowblower in four driveways. Still, feeling good for having it done.


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> .... Been trying to find a solution to cold toes when I sit up in my office. (The rest of me is toasty enough, but the cold feet get me every time.)


... we've found these "down-filled" booties work for us.
Down Booties: Daniadown Bed Bath & Home


----------



## iMouse

I could use a pair of those. The 11's should be nice and loose.

I hate wearing socks inside. Too restricting. And shoes, forgetaboutit.

Right now I'm sitting with my bare feet on two foam seat cushions.

It helps.

Maybe I should fold them in half, put in a stitch or three, and see how that is?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... we've found these "down-filled" booties work for us.
> Down Booties: Daniadown Bed Bath & Home


Gus, who has sensitive feet when being out in the cold, uses baby socks.


----------



## Sonal

John, those look cosy.

I'm currently in 2 pairs of socks and my husband's slippers, and I've moved downstairs where it's warmer. My toes have finally warmed up, but they will chill down again in my office... last time I worked up late up there, I had to fill a bucket with hot water and stick it under my desk to get my feet to heat through.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> John, those look cosy.
> 
> I'm currently in 2 pairs of socks and my husband's slippers, and I've moved downstairs where it's warmer. My toes have finally warmed up, but they will chill down again in my office... last time I worked up late up there, I had to fill a bucket with hot water and stick it under my desk to get my feet to heat through.


Sonal, I have two sleeping doxies ready to go and warm up your toes. This is how they lie, with a foot under each one. Interested?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, I have two sleeping doxies ready to go and warm up your toes. This is how they lie, with a foot under each one. Interested?


Very much so. Can't seem to train the cats into being footwarmers.

I'll return them in the summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Very much so. Can't seem to train the cats into being footwarmers.
> 
> I'll return them in the summer.


They are on their way via Doxie Express. Stay safe and warm, mon amie.


----------



## iMouse

Sonal said:


> My toes have finally warmed up, but they will chill down again in my office... last time I worked up late up there, I had to fill a bucket with hot water and stick it under my desk to get my feet to heat through.


Sonal, do you happen to be a smoker?

Just asking, so don't hurt me.


----------



## Sonal

Nope. Non-smoker.

I have low blood pressure though, so I think that's a part of it.


----------



## iMouse

Sonal said:


> Nope. Non-smoker.
> 
> I have low blood pressure though, so I think that's a part of it.


Can you elevate your feet when you are in the office?

My 'office' chair reclines, and I use that function constantly.


----------



## Sonal

iMouse said:


> Can you elevate your feet when you are in the office?
> 
> My 'office' chair reclines, and I use that function constantly.


My 'office' chair has lost a number of screws over time.... I'm afraid to move it lest it collapse under me. 

But I'm thinking some kind of a heated matt is needed.


----------



## iMouse

Most people have a heating pad about, for sore backs, etc, that could be put to good use here.

I am guessing that you don't.

But I do, and thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

I want a better chair. Will look at those mesh chairs, I forget the name.

Super bowl sunday, and I have a rehearsal right at game time. Not football fans this lot. Have a good night.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I want a better chair. Will look at those mesh chairs, I forget the name.
> 
> Super bowl sunday, and I have a rehearsal right at game time. Not football fans this lot. Have a good night.


Same here. I hope SF wins, but I won't watch the game. Maybe tune in for the last few minutes and if it is really close watch until the end. If not, I shall not watch.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine at nearly 4:00 a.m. here. SAP is done for the day with a great video on a group of students who build a fantastic machine whose sole purpose is to share a coke. Also a dog who plays 'fence baseball' with a kid and a hearing problem causes a laugh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got up early to watch a beautiful sunrise. Might just go back to bed once the sun is fully up. Regardless, Sunday Brunch and coffee shall be waiting for all of you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cool Coke commercial on SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, time to rise and shine at nearly 4:00 a.m. here. SAP is done for the day with a great video on a group of students who build a fantastic machine whose sole purpose is to share a coke. Also a dog who plays 'fence baseball' with a kid and a hearing problem causes a laugh.


Morning, Don. I trust that you have now gone back to bed. Speak with you later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, no not back to bed, still working on SAP for tomorrow, then all the backups to do before I can even think about that.


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> One of my writing teachers decided to feature me on her website today.
> In the Spotlight: Sonal Champsee | Sarah Selecky


Sonal, I read the interview and the excerpt and all I can say is WOW!!!!!!

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, sunny here today and cold -11. Just sitting in my front room having a French Vanilla coffee..... Say Raiders of the Lost Ark yesterday on the big screen and really the only thing that movie needs for it to be a hit today is an update on the sound.....man does it show well. I sat next to a guy who was dressed up as Jones, hat and all, and he and his buddies were going to watch all four of the films ( they were being shown in sequence ). And was the show packed.....we actually had to stand in line to get in.............after 30 years I was really amazed at this.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Morning all, sunny here today and cold -11. Just sitting in my front room having a French Vanilla coffee..... Say Raiders of the Lost Ark yesterday on the big screen and really the only thing that movie needs for it to be a hit today is an update on the sound.....man does it show well. I sat next to a guy who was dressed up as Jones, hat and all, and he and his buddies were going to watch all four of the films ( they were being shown in sequence ). And was the show packed.....we actually had to stand in line to get in.............after 30 years I was really amazed at this.


Morning Rp *wave* we are sitting at -15 here and I am also sitting in my front room having a coffee........Raiders of the Lost Ark is my favourite of the four


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no not back to bed, still working on SAP for tomorrow, then all the backups to do before I can even think about that.


Well, then a nap might be in order for you later today. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, sunny here today and cold -11. Just sitting in my front room having a French Vanilla coffee..... Say Raiders of the Lost Ark yesterday on the big screen and really the only thing that movie needs for it to be a hit today is an update on the sound.....man does it show well. I sat next to a guy who was dressed up as Jones, hat and all, and he and his buddies were going to watch all four of the films ( they were being shown in sequence ). And was the show packed.....we actually had to stand in line to get in.............after 30 years I was really amazed at this.


Morning, Rp. I saw RotLA when it was first released. Yes, it is a grand movie to watch in the theater.

How is your lit review shaping up???


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and sunny here as I have another cup of hot coffee. Just spent part of the morning doing the driveway of an elderly couple around the corner, and of course, I just had to come inside and have some tea.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. I saw RotLA when it was first released. Yes, it is a grand movie to watch in the theater.
> 
> How is your lit review shaping up???


Hi Marc, I'm writing it now. Would you like to see it when it is done, I know you're probably up to your eye balls in reading , but I would welcome your thoughts.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rps

Morning Sonal. I enjoyed reading your excerpt..... I especially liked the "conversational" pieces, very natural....which is difficult to do in writing, making a conversation seem like a conversation and not a written piece......put me on the list for your first published book....autographed of course!


----------



## Sonal

Thanks RP! That might be a ways away, what with publishing being a really slow industry... and the fact that I have to actually write it first.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Thanks RP! That might be a ways away, what with publishing being a really slow industry... and the fact that I have to actually write it first.


Actually Sonal, have you tried TV or Movie or Theatre scripts......... Canadian content is always in demand.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Actually Sonal, have you tried TV or Movie or Theatre scripts......... Canadian content is always in demand.


I haven't taken screenwriting yet, but I have a hunch that it's probably not my thing. I watch very few movies, and I think you do have to love a genre to be good at it.

I did take playwriting last fall, and loved it. I have a draft of a play that I need to revise; I think it could be good. Hoping I can get it produced on day, perhaps at Toronto's Fringe Festival.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, then a nap might be in order for you later today. :yawn:


I did wind up going back to bed at 6:00 and slept til 9:00.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Playwriting ................ interesting. Maybe someday a play you wrote shall be performed on Broadway. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Hope the day is treating everyone well. 

I've been preparing chicken stock here this morning ... it's now been set aside to cool, so I can skim off the fat. Will use a good portion of it tomorrow to make chicken soup, and will put the rest away for use as stock. There's a rather pleasant aroma throughout the apartment now, from the hours of simmering, and out on the balcony as well, where the stock is cooling. I love freshly-made soups ... fun to make, and so enjoyable to eat!!

Out to the balcony for a break soon ... with a little red wine .. a small reward for my morning's work, eh!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Hope the day is treating everyone well.
> 
> I've been preparing chicken stock here this morning ... it's now been set aside to cool, so I can skim off the fat. Will use a good portion of it tomorrow to make chicken soup, and will put the rest away for use as stock. There's a rather pleasant aroma throughout the apartment now, from the hours of simmering, and out on the balcony as well, where the stock is cooling. I love freshly-made soups ... fun to make, and so enjoyable to eat!!
> 
> Out to the balcony for a break soon ... with a little red wine .. a small reward for my morning's work, eh!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Afternoon, John. I still say you should take the job as chef here in The Cafe Chez Marc. Chef Pierre earned $298,723.03 and I could see myself to at least double that salary for you. Interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. I still say you should take the job as chef here in The Cafe Chez Marc. Chef Pierre earned $298,723.03 and I could see myself to at least double that salary for you. Interested?


Thanks Marc ... much-appreciate the offer, but I'm just a simple, do-my-own-thing cook, and in no way a chef. 
Like to cook, but quite certain I would never like to chef!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... much-appreciate the offer, but I'm just a simple, do-my-own-thing cook, and in no way a chef.
> Like to cook, but quite certain I would never like to chef!!


As you wish, John. However, I could triple this salary and throw in some perks as well. Still, you know for whom you like to cook. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just checked out the score of the Super Bowl, and it looks as if I shall not be watching the last few minutes since this most likely will not be a close game.


----------



## SINC

Not to mention it has been delayed due to a power outage in the stadium for the past 35 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Real heroes: four died so others might live - CNN.com

True heroes ........... which won't be seen on the field of the Super Bowl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get some coffee going and then think about breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watched the last five minutes of the Super Bowl. It was interesting to see how the game came down to the last play.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got off to a good start on the day. On SAP today, a mind reader with a difference, a pooch with a wayward tongue and some Adult Truths. Also a helpful pie chart for your morning coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got off to a good start on the day. On SAP today, a mind reader with a difference, a pooch with a wayward tongue and some Adult Truths. Also a helpful pie chart for your morning coffee.


Morning, Don. Interesting SAP this morning. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Amazing Mind Reader -- Until he reveals his 'gift', that is." Very true, and I won't say anymore so as not to spoil the ending.


----------



## SINC

Stay tuned for tomorrow's video Marc. It is very interesting and heartwarming at the same time. SAP for tomorrow is done as well, so the rest of the day is now mine. Well, nearly mine as I have Tao to look after today until 5:30 p.m.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Enjoyed that video Don ... and lots of good humour as well. Now for a mug of coffee - yum!! Thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Stay tuned for tomorrow's video Marc. It is very interesting and heartwarming at the same time. SAP for tomorrow is done as well, so the rest of the day is now mine. Well, nearly mine as I have Tao to look after today until 5:30 p.m.


Will wait for it, Don. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Enjoyed that video Don ... and lots of good humour as well. Now for a mug of coffee - yum!! Thanks Marc.


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. 

+4C and wind blasted rain against the windows this morning ........... but nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

Well John, a day without humour is a day of missed opportunity you know.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Will wait for it, Don. Merci, mon ami.


I mention it because it is something I am guessing you will enjoy, judging from posts you have made from time to time here.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc there was an interesting article in the WIndsor Star today about a Toronto doxie owner who put a pair of rescue doxies on a vegan diet. Their vet states that it was a great idea ( his view was that you can't trust the meat and meat by products in most food ). Just wondering your thoughts, but I know you prepare your dogs food so this is not an issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc there was an interesting article in the WIndsor Star today about a Toronto doxie owner who put a pair of rescue doxies on a vegan diet. Their vet states that it was a great idea ( his view was that you can't trust the meat and meat by products in most food ). Just wondering your thoughts, but I know you prepare your dogs food so this is not an issue.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, we make some of our own dog food and buy only products that are good for our dogs (e.g. grain free, additive free, chemical free kibble made in Canada). For lunch today, the doxies will have sardines and cottage cheese. They love it. Now, trying to get them to venture outside in this wind and rain is another matter.

So, how is your lit review progressing???


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'm laying out the chapters and subsections today and tomorrow or so.....then I'm in the crunch..... hoping for the end of the month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm laying out the chapters and subsections today and tomorrow or so.....then I'm in the crunch..... hoping for the end of the month.


Good to hear, Rp. The end is in sight. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. Just a bit after 4PM here, but could I offer you some tea early? 

How are you today? How is the new home coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from an hour or so at the gym. It is getting easier to go 4-5 times a week now. Getting started is the hardest part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got up to an interesting sunrise, so it is time to make the coffee and start breakfast. I have an important meeting on-campus this afternoon, which will NOT be boring, so I look forward to that meeting.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I know for a fact that one member of the current council, along with a then member of administration, told an advertiser here some time ago they would stand a better chance of getting business from the city if they pulled their advertising from this site. The advertiser complied, costing this site thousands, but never did gain any city business. 

That is the kind of treatment we as owners get from a supposedly 'business friendly' city we pay a business license fee to operate. That member of council knows full well who they are and ought to be ashamed they would stoop to that level. That conversation with the advertiser was also when I learned some at city hall refer to this site and those who write here as 'city bashers'." 

Wow, Don, talk about a low blow from your City Hall!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

NBCNews.com Video Player

A unique use of an iPhone.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Marc, that was yesterday's SAP. Today is the video I mentioned to you yesterday. It's a whale of a tail!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was a great video clip. Having been up close to a humpback whale here of the coast of NL, I can say that was a touching item. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, that might have been from yesterday's SAP, but it is still today's injustice.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Just dropped in to say hello and see how everyone is doing. Sunny and cold here today, we may get a dusting of snow later in the day. Hoping to see the Quartet today, as we didn't get to see it on Saturday or Sunday. Review to come........


----------



## Rps

The Ontario Legislature is set to open this month after a loooooong prorogue..... here we have Dalton McGuinty saying good bye to the voters of Ontario.

Minor League Braves Manager Phil Wellman Goes Nuts - YouTube

very mature, and designed for publicity .


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Just dropped in to say hello and see how everyone is doing. Sunny and cold here today, we may get a dusting of snow later in the day. Hoping to see the Quartet today, as we didn't get to see it on Saturday or Sunday. Review to come........


Afternoon, Rp. We shall await your review.

Interesting meeting. We might be hiring someone in your area here at Memorial in the next two years. Think you could get a Ph.D. started in that timeframe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The Ontario Legislature is set to open this month after a loooooong prorogue..... here we have Dalton McGuinty saying good bye to the voters of Ontario.
> 
> Minor League Braves Manager Phil Wellman Goes Nuts - YouTube
> 
> very mature, and designed for publicity .


That should be worth a $10,000 fine ........... if not more. XX)


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Think you could get a Ph.D. started in that timeframe?


Who knows, let me get through my Masters first.....although I'm sure I can get one from one of those "highly prestigious non-accredited U.S. universities" that always seem to whack my email account.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Who knows, let me get through my Masters first.....although I'm sure I can get one from one of those "highly prestigious non-accredited U.S. universities" that always seem to whack my email account.


Well, this might be the push you need to finish your Masters. I think that MUN would want a real university Ph.D. degree, however. However, I could see granting you a The Doxie Doctorate (Th.D), which is not to be mistaken with Harvard's Doctor of Theology (ThD). Interested?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Well, this might be the push you need to finish your Masters. I think that MUN would want a real university Ph.D. degree, however. However, I could see granting you a The Doxie Doctorate (Th.D), which is not to be mistaken with Harvard's Doctor of Theology (ThD). Interested?


Would MUN accept a letter of intent?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Would MUN accept a letter of intent?


No, you would have to be ABD. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed tea time once again. Heading off for the gym now, so I shall return in an hour or so in case someone wants some tea. Later ............


----------



## Dr.G.

No half-time show for Super Bowl 2014? - The Weather Network

This should be interesting.


----------



## SINC

All things are now right in our household. That furnace motor that blew up is repaired and running smooth as silk. A buddy came over Sunday and we took it apart. He took the fan unit to his shop at work, sourced a new motor and squirrel cage fan too and put it back together. We reinstalled it last night after he got off work. 

Also our dishwasher repair guy from Sears arrived a few minutes ago and had the new washer running in five minutes. Seems the guy from Sears who installed it goofed and had the drain hose under the sink set up too high. He simply lowered the hose and presto, it worked fine.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Hope the day has been treating everyone well. 

An easy day here .. a little morning shopping, and with leftover soup to be re-heated for dinner, an easy afternoon ahead for me!! (just have to prepare some fresh cole slaw) 

This chicken soup was not one of my best efforts, imo, but it's filling, and I believe quite wholesome, so really can't complain. I put Chinese rice pasta in it -- the pasta sort of resembles short popsicle sticks, but as it soaks and swells, it picks up some of the flavour of the stock. With all the chicken, pasta, and veggies, I put in the stock, my soup came out resembling a light stew!!  Expect the leftovers to be a bit tastier today, after the night in the fridge? Hope so!! 

Enjoy the gym time Marc .. good for you in keeping it up!!

Another mild day here ..... but not about to use the 'spring' word before it's time!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> All things are now right in our household. That furnace motor that blew up is repaired and running smooth as silk. A buddy came over Sunday and we took it apart. He took the fan unit to his shop at work, sourced a new motor and squirrel cage fan too and put it back together. We reinstalled it last night after he got off work.
> 
> Also our dishwasher repair guy from Sears arrived a few minutes ago and had the new washer running in five minutes. Seems the guy from Sears who installed it goofed and had the drain hose under the sink set up too high. He simply lowered the hose and presto, it worked fine.


Good stuff Don ... glad all went so well, isn't it great when it does!!!


----------



## SINC

Yes John, it sure is. Especially when the new fan and motor cost just $265 all in with zero labour to get it done and the dishwasher was free. If that new motor runs another 25 years like the old one did, it will be a bargain.


----------



## iMouse

Easy drive today, 3 hours flat, to T.O., wait, return to the Sh'wa.

Chicken Run Tuesday at Metro today, so ready-to-eat rotisserie chicken for din-din.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Hope the day has been treating everyone well.
> 
> An easy day here .. a little morning shopping, and with leftover soup to be re-heated for dinner, an easy afternoon ahead for me!! (just have to prepare some fresh cole slaw)
> 
> This chicken soup was not one of my best efforts, imo, but it's filling, and I believe quite wholesome, so really can't complain. I put Chinese rice pasta in it -- the pasta sort of resembles short popsicle sticks, but as it soaks and swells, it picks up some of the flavour of the stock. With all the chicken, pasta, and veggies, I put in the stock, my soup came out resembling a light stew!!  Expect the leftovers to be a bit tastier today, after the night in the fridge? Hope so!!
> 
> Enjoy the gym time Marc .. good for you in keeping it up!!
> 
> Another mild day here ..... but not about to use the 'spring' word before it's time!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Evening, John. I thought that any day after Ground Hog Day was allowed to be called Spring in Lotus Land.

That chicken soup sounds great. Count me in. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Easy drive today, 3 hours flat, to T.O., wait, return to the Sh'wa.
> 
> Chicken Run Tuesday at Metro today, so ready-to-eat rotisserie chicken for din-din.


Chicken Run Tuesday??? Is that like next week's Shrove Tuesday?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Death Clock - When Am I Going To Die?

Wednesday, May 31, 2000 ................. bye.


----------



## Dr.G.

Groucho Marx had many stories about Milton Berle. "You’re not funny," he once told Berle. Berle’s reply, "Everything I know, I stole from you, Grouch." Groucho, unplacated, shot back, "Then you didn’t listen."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> The Death Clock - When Am I Going To Die?
> 
> Wednesday, May 31, 2000 ................. bye.


Tuesday, September 24, 2013 ......... be right with you Marc.

Well, that's a total waste of time, and obviously a phishing site of some kind.


----------



## groovetube

Well I have a ways to go.

Your Personal Day of Death is... 

Monday, January 24, 2039


----------



## Sonal

September 15, 2056.

I'll miss you all.


----------



## iMouse

All you kids, GET OFF MY LAWN!!!


----------



## Sonal

iMouse said:


> All you kids, GET OFF MY LAWN!!!


Watch it, gramps, or we're putting you in a home.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Tuesday, September 24, 2013 ......... be right with you Marc.
> 
> Well, that's a total waste of time, and obviously a phishing site of some kind.


Well, I shall keep a spot warm for you, John. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well I have a ways to go.
> 
> Your Personal Day of Death is...
> 
> Monday, January 24, 2039


Be sure to put flowers on our grave, Tim. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> All you kids, GET OFF MY LAWN!!!





Sonal said:


> Watch it, gramps, or we're putting you in a home.


Sonal, please remember that when you bury John next to me .............. green side up when you lay back the sod. I just want to make sure that as a new homeowner in TO you get your landscaping rules correct. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I shall arrange from the great beyond to have some OtHD Breakfast ready for you. However, first some coffee ............. which I might add it great here ............... hot and roasted to perfection. XX)beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Heart Age Calculator

I did so well on this test. I can't see how the other test was so off??????????????

I am going to see my friend, who is a scientist and a doctor, who lives next door. Maybe he can help me? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Frankenstein - 1931 - "It's Alive!" - YouTube

I'm back .............................. Breakfast is now being served.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Frankenstein - 1931 - "It's Alive!" - YouTube
> 
> I'm back .............................. Breakfast is now being served.


Thanks for the link, Marc. I see that YouTube has a couple of full length monster movies. Might be an interesting diversion. Reminds me of a book I want to read. The Spark of Life by Frances Ashcroft about the electricity in our bodies. 

It's early here for breakfast, but a cup of coffee would be nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Thanks for the link, Marc. I see that YouTube has a couple of full length monster movies. Might be an interesting diversion. Reminds me of a book I want to read. The Spark of Life by Frances Ashcroft about the electricity in our bodies.
> 
> It's early here for breakfast, but a cup of coffee would be nice.


Coffee coming right up, Margaret. How are you today? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc and Margaret, coffee sounds wonderful Marc thank you.

Margaret how is your foot feeling? I hope that it is much better for you now


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Heart Age Calculator
> 
> I did so well on this test. I can't see how the other test was so off??????????????
> 
> I am going to see my friend, who is a scientist and a doctor, who lives next door. Maybe he can help me? We shall see.


Thanks for this, I did pretty good myself  Now what did that scientist/doctor friend of yours tell you about this test ????


----------



## SINC

Well, I don't have much time left:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, up late last night visiting with a friend from Calgary so got a later start today. A really funny video on SAP this morning, don't miss it. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc and Margaret, coffee sounds wonderful Marc thank you.
> 
> Margaret how is your foot feeling? I hope that it is much better for you now


Coffee coming right up, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks for this, I did pretty good myself  Now what did that scientist/doctor friend of yours tell you about this test ????


Well, he said that I was in good shape for someone who was "walking dead" for the past 13 years. He is not sure how much longer I have before I "shuffle off this mortal coil", but told me that I should take each day as it comes. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, up late last night visiting with a friend from Calgary so got a later start today. A really funny video on SAP this morning, don't miss it. Later . . .


I am still laughing along with Melissa. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I don't have much time left:


You should see my doctor, Don. He should be able to buy you a bit more time. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## iMouse

Not bad. My heart is apparently younger than I am. 

"71.9

Your cardiovascular age of 71.9 means you have the same risk of cardiovascular disease as someone 71.9 years of age."


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Not bad. My heart is apparently younger than I am.
> 
> "71.9
> 
> Your cardiovascular age of 71.9 means you have the same risk of cardiovascular disease as someone 71.9 years of age."


Good to hear, John. May you "love long and prosper". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee coming right up, Kim. How are you today?


Marc, I am doing well today, just finished playing a few pieces on the piano and now I am drinking my coffee and enjoying it



Dr.G. said:


> Well, he said that I was in good shape for someone who was "walking dead" for the past 13 years. He is not sure how much longer I have before I "shuffle off this mortal coil", but told me that I should take each day as it comes. We shall see.


Well, if he says that you are the "walking dead" then of course that means that you have at least another 40 - 50 years to go 



iMouse said:


> Not bad. My heart is apparently younger than I am.
> 
> "71.9
> 
> Your cardiovascular age of 71.9 means you have the same risk of cardiovascular disease as someone 71.9 years of age."


Mine said that my cardiovascular age was 41.9 - less than what I am


----------



## SINC

The heart test says 69.2 and I will turn 69 in just four months.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> The heart test says 69.2 and I will turn 69 in just four months.


not bad Don,  
By the way, I Loved SAP this morning


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang.









It appears I have a few seconds to spare. But I had better make sure my retirement plan is in place. I've always disliked January - very fitting.


----------



## javaqueen

Death Clock

I am having trouble getting this to show like everyone else's *sigh*


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Marc, I am doing well today, just finished playing a few pieces on the piano and now I am drinking my coffee and enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if he says that you are the "walking dead" then of course that means that you have at least another 40 - 50 years to go


What pieces? Something soothing, I trust ............ something that is calming yet with a foreboding for our snow storm (which just started).

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tr0otuiQuU]Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata (FULL) - Piano Sonata No. 14 - YouTube[/ame]

No, I don't think that I have that much longer to go. The "walking dead" is that I died, was brought back to life, and now am on my own. Thus, I am going to the gym every day that does not come on a snow day, when heavy shoveling is as much as I want to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang.
> 
> View attachment 26378
> 
> 
> It appears I have a few seconds to spare. But I had better make sure my retirement plan is in place. I've always disliked January - very fitting.


Good for you, Kim. I trust that you shall put flowers on my grave when I pass on to that big doxie ranch in the sky. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Death Clock
> 
> I am having trouble getting this to show like everyone else's *sigh*


April, 2065 is great, Kim. I hope that you and Kim will put flowers on my grave.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> What pieces? Something soothing, I trust ............ something that is calming yet with a foreboding for our snow storm (which just started).
> 
> Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata (FULL) - Piano Sonata No. 14 - YouTube
> 
> No, I don't think that I have that much longer to go. The "walking dead" is that I died, was brought back to life, and now am on my own. Thus, I am going to the gym every day that does not come on a snow day, when heavy shoveling is as much as I want to do.


Actually I was playing boring studies today, need to keep myself sharp for my students and I actually like the Study in E flat Major by Moritz Moszkowski as well as To the Lute by Heinrich Hoffman to name but 2 of the studies that I played today

A tidbit of trivia for you - which composer do you think Composed the music to Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star??

Was it - Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Schumann, Tchaikovsky or Debussy?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> April, 2065 is great, Kim. I hope that you and Kim will put flowers on my grave.


thanks, but still can't figure out how to get it to show as a picture????


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Actually I was playing boring studies today, need to keep myself sharp for my students and I actually like the Study in E flat Major by Moritz Moszkowski as well as To the Lute by Heinrich Hoffman to name but 2 of the studies that I played today
> 
> A tidbit of trivia for you - which composer do you think Composed the music to Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star??
> 
> Was it - Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Schumann, Tchaikovsky or Debussy?


Mozart. I heard this way back when I was in public school and never forgot it or who composed the melody.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks, but still can't figure out how to get it to show as a picture????


Not sure how to do it either, but since I am living day by day, I have better things to do than to learn how to do this undertaking.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Actually I was playing boring studies today, need to keep myself sharp for my students and I actually like the Study in E flat Major by Moritz Moszkowski as well as To the Lute by Heinrich Hoffman to name but 2 of the studies that I played today
> 
> A tidbit of trivia for you - which composer do you think Composed the music to Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star??
> 
> Was it - Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Schumann, Tchaikovsky or Debussy?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO-ecxHEPqI]Mozart: 12 Variations "Ah, vous dirai-je, maman" KV 265 (Clara Haskil) - YouTube[/ame]

Sadly, now I don't have enough time to learn to play the piano like this person.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Kim. I trust that you shall put flowers on my grave when I pass on to that big doxie ranch in the sky.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Indeed, I will place flowers. Shall I walk a few doxies by as well? No guarantees as to what they may leave. 

Life is treating me fine, but it is riding rough-shod on a few others > this is what I've been so distracted with lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Indeed, I will place flowers. Shall I walk a few doxies by as well? No guarantees as to what they may leave.
> 
> Life is treating me fine, but it is riding rough-shod on a few others > this is what I've been so distracted with lately.


Sorry to hear of this "rough-shod" situation, Kim.

Thanks for the doxie walks. I have made arrangements for some, but not for all to be walked, so have fun.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: As promised my review of "the Quarter". This is a well acted, scripted, and directed film.....nothing over the top and masterfully executed by a legion of old pros......I have a duel rating system for films.....one for overall and the other for its target audience.....so you could have a fair film over all but a good one for its audience ( The Hangover comes to mind here ). Overall I would rate it Good to approaching Excellent, but for its target audience, which I believe is an older audience, it approaches Excellent. There was much contextual humour ( which is sad since "I get it" so I guess that means I'm in the older class ) and some very touching moments.....as an aside, since this is about a diva who is now taking up residence at a retirement home for musicians, the musical score does not over power the film. Hoffman should be credited for such a fine ( and I find this hard to believe ) first effort. Well worth watching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: As promised my review of "the Quarter". This is a well acted, scripted, and directed film.....nothing over the top and masterfully executed by a legion of old pros......I have a duel rating system for films.....one for overall and the other for its target audience.....so you could have a fair film over all but a good one for its audience ( The Hangover comes to mind here ). Overall I would rate it Good to approaching Excellent, but for its target audience, which I believe is an older audience, it approaches Excellent. There was much contextual humour ( which is sad since "I get it" so I guess that means I'm in the older class ) and some very touching moments.....as an aside, since this is about a diva who is now taking up residence at a retirement home for musicians, the musical score does not over power the film. Hoffman should be credited for such a fine ( and I find this hard to believe ) first effort. Well worth watching.


Just watched the trailer, Rp. Looks like an interesting and unique movie.

Quartet (2012) - IMDb

How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'm well thanks and you? Waiting to see the new Bruce Willis film, review to come as I like his style of action film over others.

Must confess also that I watched the Netflix rendition of House of Cards ( a remake of the famous British series ) very very good.....well worth watching and Spacey is excellent!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm well thanks and you? Waiting to see the new Bruce Willis film, review to come as I like his style of action film over others.
> 
> Must confess also that I watched the Netflix rendition of House of Cards ( a remake of the famous British series ) very very good.....well worth watching and Spacey is excellent!


Afternoon, Rp. I don't get much time for TV movies these days, as work and research are starting to pick up and becoming very time consumining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry folks, but I missed 4PM High Tea. I was out doing the driveways of the three single moms who live on my cul de sac. Their children were all in school still, and I know what it is like to come home to six inches of snow in the driveway. This way, they will never know who did it since I did not use my snow blower. Still, right now, I could use a beer, but I am going to stick to my diet and have some water.


----------



## SINC

You could always try a Molson 67 Marc. At just 67 calories and light in alcohol content, it likely would not hurt your diet.  Where there's a will, there's a beer.


----------



## iMouse

He could probably just urinate in a jar, and call it macaroni. tptptptp

Big-name Canadian beer is swill.

My seconds will take your cards. :lmao:


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Just in from a break, and glass of red out on the balcony. Some meal prep's in the kitchen, and on-the-computer times for the rest of the afternoon. Retirement's tough, eh!! 

For dinner - it will be a basa fish fillet for she, some pork tenderloin for me .... along with steamed rice (a brown & white mix) and cole slaw (at our ages, some raw cabbage in our diet is always a good thing!!  )

Cheers!!


----------



## Rps

Hi John, never had basa. We have a place here that serves all you can eat basa for $9.95.....is it a white fish type?


----------



## SINC

Basa is fantastic fish Rp, we enjoy it all the time and it is a white fish. Quick tip: Drizzle a fry pan with a tight fitting lid with a bit of cooking oil and a couple of pats of butter to melt, then add sliced onions to cover the bottom of the pan. Slice a fresh orange to create matching round slices to the onion and place them over the onion. When the pan is hot, place the Basa fillets on top of the oranges, add a wee splash of water and fit with the lid. Steam until the Basa fish flakes and it's ready to go. I even like the onions with the fillets. Yummers.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Don, I will try it ... Minus the onions as they cause me respiratory arrest....... Yeah i know the damn things are everywhere, might as well be allergic to grass.


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Hi John, never had basa. We have a place here that serves all you can eat basa for $9.95.....is it a white fish type?


... yes, a white, freshwater fish (catfish) from Asia (primarily Vietnam, where it's harvested and farmed). Personally, I do not like it -- find the flesh too soft and tasteless. 

In a restaurant, when it's battered and deep-fried, it's 'ok', but imo, it's nothing like we used to get here with ling cod and Pacific cod.

When I fix it (for her) - I dampen the filet with a mixture of lemon/honey/garlic, and then coat with some breadcrumbs or cornmeal, and pan fry. Much as I do with my pork tenderloin, and usually in the same pan. 

Cheers.

(edit to add .... and to that mixture - always add a little turmeric, cayenne, and dried ginger as well)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You could always try a Molson 67 Marc. At just 67 calories and light in alcohol content, it likely would not hurt your diet.  Where there's a will, there's a beer.


No, I shall stick to water, Don ................ but it is tempting.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> He could probably just urinate in a jar, and call it macaroni. tptptptp
> 
> Big-name Canadian beer is swill.
> 
> My seconds will take your cards. :lmao:




Back in NYC, I always like Schlitz beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. Just in from a break, and glass of red out on the balcony. Some meal prep's in the kitchen, and on-the-computer times for the rest of the afternoon. Retirement's tough, eh!!
> 
> For dinner - it will be a basa fish fillet for she, some pork tenderloin for me .... along with steamed rice (a brown & white mix) and cole slaw (at our ages, some raw cabbage in our diet is always a good thing!!  )
> 
> Cheers!!


Evening, John. Red wine and fish???  Still, you are the chef and I still want you for the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some hot coffee before I start making breakfast.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. I'm sure ready for that coffee this morning .. thanks Marc. Cheers, and here's to a good day!! Course, at this early hour out here, I still can't see it!!


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Thanks Don, I will try it ... Minus the onions as they cause me respiratory arrest....... Yeah i know the damn things are everywhere, might as well be allergic to grass.


I understand your pain Rp..............I can't have MSG or any of it derivatives or milk or any of its family members - MSG affects my migraines and my asthma and milk just plain hurts


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Time for some hot coffee before I start making breakfast.


mmmmmmm coffee


----------



## Rps

Morning Kim. my wife has issues with MSG as well. The trouble is it is everywhere and often not either known in the products by the servers or they openly lie about it. But coffee, that's another matter.....in coffee it stands for "morning starting great!".....so I can have all I want in our house.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Got a bit of a late start but SAP is up with a video for Marc to compare his sessions at the gym to other people who exercise. Any similarities Marc?


----------



## Rps

Morning Don how are you today? Warming up out there?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John, Kim and Rp. Coffee coming right up. How are you all today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Got a bit of a late start but SAP is up with a video for Marc to compare his sessions at the gym to other people who exercise. Any similarities Marc?


Don, was that the clip I sent you the other day? My wife sent it to me yesterday asking me the same question. Luckily, I know how to get on and off a treadmill.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks for SAP this morning Don. I was feeling irrelevant this morning until I read the Barbie and Ken post. 

I'm not sure what the connection is, but I feel better


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and all: Just finishing a Butter Toffee coffee and will soon be out and about....... sunny here so I thought I would absorb as much as I can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and all: Just finishing a Butter Toffee coffee and will soon be out and about....... sunny here so I thought I would absorb as much as I can.


A wise idea, Rp. Any snow there?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I am not sure if you sent me that clip or I found it, so let's call it yours. Rp, it has warmed up a bit, but we continue to get so much snow, there is no where now to pile more. Margaret, glad SAP put you in a good mood.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I am not sure if you sent me that clip or I found it, so let's call it yours. Rp, it has warmed up a bit, but we continue to get so much snow, there is no where now to pile more. Margaret, glad SAP put you in a good mood.


I don't claim owership, I was just curious as to whom I also sent it to since I found it amazing that those people are still alive.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A wise idea, Rp. Any snow there?


Hi Marc, there is a storm coming our way ( and yours I hear ) that will drop about 4" on the UPA but we should only have about an inch or two here. Right now most snow is melting and there is only about an inch in the fields....but that will change tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, there is a storm coming our way ( and yours I hear ) that will drop about 4" on the UPA but we should only have about an inch or two here. Right now most snow is melting and there is only about an inch in the fields....but that will change tomorrow.


We have about 30cm left on the ground and it is just starting to snow with light flurries right now. The big storm of over 30cm is due on Saturday. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

They are claiming 30 cms to drop on Toronto.

Hoping to get out of the office before the snow starts falling; roads will be ugly.


----------



## groovetube

30cm now?

Jeez. Well as long as the streetcar/subway still works, I'm fine. I'm not far. Another reason the commuting thing on highways is something I never want to do.


----------



## Sonal

Had to drive to Unionville this morning. It was snowing there, but south of Steeles, nothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> They are claiming 30 cms to drop on Toronto.
> 
> Hoping to get out of the office before the snow starts falling; roads will be ugly.


Yes, I heard. A huge cargo plane just left here this morning with snow plows to form what is being called a "401 conga line" to help clear the snow away for the folks in the GTA. Stay warm and safe, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> 30cm now?
> 
> Jeez. Well as long as the streetcar/subway still works, I'm fine. I'm not far. Another reason the commuting thing on highways is something I never want to do.


Stay safe as well, Tim.


----------



## Sonal

I think I was behind that convoy driving up the DVP this morning....


----------



## javaqueen

Almost time to start teaching, wonder who is going to show for lessons and when the snow will get bad???? Nothing here yet but the wind is starting to pick up


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I think I was behind that convoy driving up the DVP this morning....


Well, I think that they are saving the St.John's plows and drivers for when it really gets bad, since they know what to do when the snow is from 30-100cm on the road. We shall see. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Almost time to start teaching, wonder who is going to show for lessons and when the snow will get bad???? Nothing here yet but the wind is starting to pick up


Good to hear, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## KC4

Sure Marc! A large cup of the Sonal Special would be nice, thanks.


----------



## iMouse

Sonal, I managed to get out of Dodge before it started.

Damn stuff followed me home.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. We came in just before 3pm from an almost 2 hour break out on our balcony ... sunshine, red wine, and lots of chatter ... a very enjoyable break, and chance to generate a good amount of natural vitamin D as well. A break from all the damp, dark, and wet days.

Some kitchen dinner prep's now ... 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sure Marc! A large cup of the Sonal Special would be nice, thanks.


Evening, Kim. A cup of SS coming right up. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Sonal, I managed to get out of Dodge before it started.
> 
> Damn stuff followed me home.


Well, head west rather than east and keep it out of the Atlantic Provinces, John. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. We came in just before 3pm from an almost 2 hour break out on our balcony ... sunshine, red wine, and lots of chatter ... a very enjoyable break, and chance to generate a good amount of natural vitamin D as well. A break from all the damp, dark, and wet days.
> 
> Some kitchen dinner prep's now ...
> 
> Cheers!


Evening, John. We are going to get some sun tomorrow, along with wind chills of -25C. Not much time to absorb Vit. D before the skin starts to freeze.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Just turned 7:00 PM here, waiting to see just how much of this storm we actually get.
We seem to be a little short on our snow allowance this year. in the past we would have at least a metre on the ground by this date.

Got all my gear ready - should give the tractor a work-out at least once a year.

Being retired I wouldn't mind being snowed in - as long as it's for not too long, my wine supply is limited at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Just turned 7:00 PM here, waiting to see just how much of this storm we actually get.
> We seem to be a little short on our snow allowance this year. in the past we would have at least a metre on the ground by this date.
> 
> Got all my gear ready - should give the tractor a work-out at least once a year.
> 
> Being retired I wouldn't mind being snowed in - as long as it's for not too long, my wine supply is limited at the moment.


Evening, Bill. Do you have a tractor with a blade?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Evening Marc
No, I have a small (very old) tractor with a 48" blower mounted on front.

Rattles & shakes a lot but it takes only three long passes to clear the snow off from the house out to the road ( 410' ), then a bit of maneuvering to clean up the parking area and turn-around.

Dress properly and it's quite bearable. (Except when its dark, cause I burned out the light wiring - have to repair in warmer weather.)


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Evening Marc
> No, I have a small (very old) tractor with a 48" blower mounted on front.
> 
> Rattles & shakes a lot but it takes only three long passes to clear the snow off from the house out to the road ( 410' ), then a bit of maneuvering to clean up the parking area and turn-around.
> 
> Dress properly and it's quite bearable. (Except when its dark, cause I burned out the light wiring - have to repair in warmer weather.)


Interesting. I just have a snowblower for our driveway. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. -10C with a windchill of -23C makes this a bitterly cold night for me and the doxies .............. except Deborah and Rudy. Go figure. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

good night all another long day and tomorrow will be just as long or longer depending on the weather that we receive


----------



## iMouse

I guess Dr.G is still under the covers, being as how chilly it is out there this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good night all another long day and tomorrow will be just as long or longer depending on the weather that we receive


Good luck with the weather, Kim. 15-30cm is normal for us, but a real blizzard for you folks. Stay warm and safe. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I guess Dr.G is still under the covers, being as how chilly it is out there this morning.


Yes, it was bitterly cold last night, going down to -25C with the windchill. Currently, it is -9C with a windchill of -20C. Any temp with the windchill lower than -20C is extreme for us here in St.John's. It is like the GTA getting 25+cm of snow. It does not happen often, but when it does, problems arise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got the doxies fed and let outside, the coffee made, so I shall wait a bit with breakfast and go straight to grading. See you all later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow. I see a new edition of SAP is up already. Way to go, Don. Coffee and SAP is better than grading.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Got SAP up early today. Our video is the compete exchange between Commander Hadfield and Captain Kirk, long but interesting and passes quickly for that reason. Cute dog riding a donkey too. Oh, and remembering Hollywood Squares for a certain someone. 

Back to work, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, Got SAP up early today. Our video is the compete exchange between Commander Hadfield and Captain Kirk, long but interesting and passes quickly for that reason. Cute dog riding a donkey too. Oh, and remembering Hollywood Squares for a certain someone.
> 
> Back to work, later . . .


Morning, Don. Was just going through SAP. 

"Point and laugh!" :lmao::lmao:


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, guess that they were right about the storm hitting us...........everything is closed


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, guess that they were right about the storm hitting us...........everything is closed


Morning, Kim. Stay safe and warm. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

Definitely not going anywhere unless it is an emergency, just thinking about coffee, what do you say Marc??


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Definitely not going anywhere unless it is an emergency, just thinking about coffee, what do you say Marc??


Coffee coming right up, Kim. I was just outside shovelling the drifts that formed overnight. Interesting that 10cm of snow that was windblown could leave drifts of a couple of feet in some spots, and bare pavement in other parts of the driveway.


----------



## javaqueen

gotta love the drifting snow. Wonder how much we will end up with around here??


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> gotta love the drifting snow. Wonder how much we will end up with around here??


I recall the 83cm of snow we got back in Jan. of 2001. It lasted for 36 hours and was blown about by 100km/h winds. The drifts went up to second floor windows.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> I recall the 83cm of snow we got back in Jan. of 2001. It lasted for 36 hours and was blown about by 100km/h winds. The drifts went up to second floor windows.


when our girls were quite a bit younger we made them a slide entirely out of snow, they loved it


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> when our girls were quite a bit younger we made them a slide entirely out of snow, they loved it


Wow. I used to have our Old English Sheepdog pull my son Stephen on a small plastic sled.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. I used to have our Old English Sheepdog pull my son Stephen on a small plastic sled.


that sounds like fun too - but our dog didn't pull LOL she was a mix of shepherd, husky and greyhound - ran like the wind and loved the snow but.....no pulling


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

Still snowing here at 9:30 AM, not much wind, so no real drifting for the moment. Accumulation of approximately 12 - 14 cm, quite dry and fine grained so drifting could be a problem later.

I think I'll wait for it to taper off before clearing the driveway. I'm in no hurry to go anywhere and our cat masters are demanding all my attention anyway!


----------



## javaqueen

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Still snowing here at 9:30 AM, not much wind, so no real drifting for the moment. Accumulation of approximately 12 - 14 cm, quite dry and fine grained so drifting could be a problem later.
> 
> I think I'll wait for it to taper off before clearing the driveway. I'm in no hurry to go anywhere and our cat masters are demanding all my attention anyway!


Good Morning OldeBullDust *wave* not in a hurry to go anywhere here either, just enjoying sitting here and thinking about grabbing another cup of coffee - care to join me?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that sounds like fun too - but our dog didn't pull LOL she was a mix of shepherd, husky and greyhound - ran like the wind and loved the snow but.....no pulling


Well, Stephen was little and our OES was strong and loved to play in the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Still snowing here at 9:30 AM, not much wind, so no real drifting for the moment. Accumulation of approximately 12 - 14 cm, quite dry and fine grained so drifting could be a problem later.
> 
> I think I'll wait for it to taper off before clearing the driveway. I'm in no hurry to go anywhere and our cat masters are demanding all my attention anyway!


Sounds like a wise decision, Bill. Hopefully, that will all you folks get. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Working from home today.... I don't dare try to navigate the roads.

Gordan, however, has to set off on foot to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Working from home today.... I don't dare try to navigate the roads.
> 
> Gordan, however, has to set off on foot to work.


Morning, Sonal. How bad is bad there in your part of TO? I see that all the schools and universities are closed today, so where is Gordon going today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How bad is bad there in your part of TO? I see that all the schools and universities are closed today, so where is Gordon going today?


Off into the hinterland, evidently. 

From what I can tell, U of T St. George Campus (downtown) is still open, though the other campuses have cancelled classes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Off into the hinterland, evidently.
> 
> From what I can tell, U of T St. George Campus (downtown) is still open, though the other campuses have cancelled classes.


I was watching The Weather Network and they had all schools of all sorts closed in the GTA. Sorry to hear that Gordon had to walk to his campus. How far are you folks from his office/lab?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Hi Everybody

Still no wind here - just a very quiet gentle snowfall.

I was admiring the view from my studio - a delicate grayscale fading off into the distance, all the angular bits converted into smooth curving shapes with barely definable edges - and extremely quiet!

My family lived in Sept Isles, Que. years ago, we had a great dog - loved to pull my brother around on a old sled - winter and summer. Only problem was he would decide how fast and what path he would take. Very exciting at times!

Our cats won't pull a damn thing!


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> Off into the hinterland, evidently.
> 
> From what I can tell, U of T St. George Campus (downtown) is still open, though the other campuses have cancelled classes.


I thought that I saw that all of U of T was closed - all colleges and Universities as well as of course elementary schools are closed in Hamilton


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> Still no wind here - just a very quiet gentle snowfall.
> 
> I was admiring the view from my studio - a delicate grayscale fading off into the distance, all the angular bits converted into smooth curving shapes with barely definable edges - and extremely quiet!
> 
> My family lived in Sept Isles, Que. years ago, we had a great dog - loved to pull my brother around on a old sled - winter and summer. Only problem was he would decide how fast and what path he would take. Very exciting at times!
> 
> Our cats won't pull a damn thing!


Doxies are not good at pulling things either, Bill.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I thought that I saw that all of U of T was closed - all colleges and Universities as well as of course elementary schools are closed in Hamilton


Things usually close here when there is a storm of 25cm or more, so I guess you folks are in for some real snow. I wonder if Mayor Ford has requested that the military be called in? We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

we are already at about 15 - 20 cm with the snow still coming down strong


----------



## Sonal

javaqueen said:


> I thought that I saw that all of U of T was closed - all colleges and Universities as well as of course elementary schools are closed in Hamilton


Well, he set off a couple of hours ago, and is not back yet... I assume he made it.


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> Well, he set off a couple of hours ago, and is not back yet... I assume he made it.


hope he is having fun  what are you working on today Sonal?


----------



## Dr.G.

NASA - Powerful Nor'easter Coming Together

This does not look good for anyone.


----------



## javaqueen

Stay safe Marc.................might want to keep the doxies on leashes


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Stay safe Marc.................might want to keep the doxies on leashes


No, they are only on leashes when out front. In the backyard, they run freely. However, I have to shovel a race track for them to prevent them from sinking in snow over 30cm deep.

How is your snow situation?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> No, they are only on leashes when out front. In the backyard, they run freely. However, I have to shovel a race track for them to prevent them from sinking in snow over 30cm deep.
> 
> How is your snow situation?


glad that you gave them their own race track

it is still coming down quite well - we are sitting at about 20 cm so far


----------



## OldeBullDust

Still snowing as of 1:25 PM, wind picking up a bit, few drifts forming around the place.

Ventured out to check the snow levels - between 25 to 26 cm on the drive, slightly more on the front walkway. Maybe we will see 30 cm after all.

Cleared a path from the house to the cats "sand box" (aka "The garage").
The big male cat came out, thought he saw something on the snow, and like the fearsome hunter that he is, dove off the porch and disappeared into a snowdrift. Re-appeared quickly and demanded to be let back into the house. 

Hey Sonal, any word from your Gordon? Hope it's not too far for him to walk home. I've walked a few times from Hart house to my old apartment down behind the Art College (back in the day..) - not too much fun in a storm!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> glad that you gave them their own race track
> 
> it is still coming down quite well - we are sitting at about 20 cm so far


Well, that puts you in the "snow storm" category. Hopefully, there are not strong winds to blow all this snow everywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Still snowing as of 1:25 PM, wind picking up a bit, few drifts forming around the place.
> 
> Ventured out to check the snow levels - between 25 to 26 cm on the drive, slightly more on the front walkway. Maybe we will see 30 cm after all.
> 
> Cleared a path from the house to the cats "sand box" (aka "The garage").
> The big male cat came out, thought he saw something on the snow, and like the fearsome hunter that he is, dove off the porch and disappeared into a snowdrift. Re-appeared quickly and demanded to be let back into the house.
> 
> Hey Sonal, any word from your Gordon? Hope it's not too far for him to walk home. I've walked a few times from Hart house to my old apartment down behind the Art College (back in the day..) - not too much fun in a storm!


That is what we are supposed to get, Bill. My doxies, except Rudy, will do the same ............... venture outside where I have used my shovel to clear out a path, while Rudy will plow through the snow like he was born to do this all his life.


----------



## Sonal

No word, but I am not very concerned.... His office is just a 20 minute walk from here. (And the campus is open.) If he finds himself too chilled en route, there are about 300 coffee shops between here and there. 

I really ought to go out and attempt an interim shovelling, at least of our front walk.  Or I could work.  

This is not much of a snow day.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well I think I'll have an early Tea Time, found a part bottle of Kahlua at the back of the cupboard, just about to brew up some coffee

Anyone for Coffee & Kahlua?
Just one cornmeal muffin left.


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> Well I think I'll have an early Tea Time, found a part bottle of Kahlua at the back of the cupboard, just about to brew up some coffee
> 
> Anyone for Coffee & Kahlua?
> Just one cornmeal muffin left.


Sounds good Bill ... I'll join you. Thanks for the offer. Must get to making some cornmeal muffins soon ... yum!! And nice to have on-hand as a break from breads, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> No word, but I am not very concerned.... His office is just a 20 minute walk from here. (And the campus is open.) If he finds himself too chilled en route, there are about 300 coffee shops between here and there.
> 
> I really ought to go out and attempt an interim shovelling, at least of our front walk.  Or I could work.
> 
> This is not much of a snow day.


Well, we could send out the Doxie Rescue Squad, complete with some hot Sonal Special, to help guide him home to a warm Sonal (if she stay in an works) or a chilled Sonal (if she goes out to shovel).


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Well I think I'll have an early Tea Time, found a part bottle of Kahlua at the back of the cupboard, just about to brew up some coffee
> 
> Anyone for Coffee & Kahlua?
> Just one cornmeal muffin left.


Bill, you read my mind. I have some tea ready, but would like something stronger when I come back from the gym. I am currently having a protein powder and water shake, with something that helps to prevent the buildup of lactic acid during workouts. Seems a bit much, but I have lost 10 pounds so far and strengthened my heart, so "any port in a storm".


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Bill ... I'll join you. Thanks for the offer. Must get to making some cornmeal muffins soon ... yum!! And nice to have on-hand as a break from breads, et al.


Afternoon, John. Save one for me when I return from the gym, SVP. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Calories Burned Shoveling Snow - By Hand

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have been placed under a blizzard watch for tomorrow and Sunday, with 25-40cm of snow and ice pellets, topped off by 15mm of sleet. What a mess. Once again, the local hospitals are getting ready for emergency heart attacks. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Chilled Sonal.... just came back in.

Compared to many, we don't have a lot to do (no driveway) but it's still work. I dressed too warmly from the waist up (sweating) and not warmly enough from the waist down (numb) so perhaps I should curl up in a ball and try to even myself out.

Last night, I shovelled the side of the house, but by this morning it was too deep for Gordan to do. Walking though there, the snow comes up maybe 6 inches below my knees, and it get less snow there owing to the fact that it's just a narrow gap between houses.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, that puts you in the "snow storm" category. Hopefully, there are not strong winds to blow all this snow everywhere.


oh yes, our wind gusts are at about 35 - 50 km/hour

lots of drifting and blowing snow and it is coming down quite well. We even had a delivery truck - 25foot type - have trouble going up a very slight hill in front of me


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> Chilled Sonal.... just came back in.
> 
> Compared to many, we don't have a lot to do (no driveway) but it's still work. I dressed too warmly from the waist up (sweating) and not warmly enough from the waist down (numb) so perhaps I should curl up in a ball and try to even myself out.
> 
> Last night, I shovelled the side of the house, but by this morning it was too deep for Gordan to do. Walking though there, the snow comes up maybe 6 inches below my knees, and it get less snow there owing to the fact that it's just a narrow gap between houses.


sounds like you could use a nice cup of tea


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> We have been placed under a blizzard watch for tomorrow and Sunday, with 25-40cm of snow and ice pellets, topped off by 15mm of sleet. What a mess. Once again, the local hospitals are getting ready for emergency heart attacks. We shall see.


Some doctors, nurses and staff stayed over-night last night at our hospital. :clap:

Still, it was pretty sparse looking when I got in with my peeps at 8:00 AM.

This afternoon was an entirely different story, driving-wise. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Chilled Sonal.... just came back in.
> 
> Compared to many, we don't have a lot to do (no driveway) but it's still work. I dressed too warmly from the waist up (sweating) and not warmly enough from the waist down (numb) so perhaps I should curl up in a ball and try to even myself out.
> 
> Last night, I shovelled the side of the house, but by this morning it was too deep for Gordan to do. Walking though there, the snow comes up maybe 6 inches below my knees, and it get less snow there owing to the fact that it's just a narrow gap between houses.


Well, get warm with a hot cup of Sonal Special ................. and a fuzzy doxie. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> oh yes, our wind gusts are at about 35 - 50 km/hour
> 
> lots of drifting and blowing snow and it is coming down quite well. We even had a delivery truck - 25foot type - have trouble going up a very slight hill in front of me


Yes, wind like that can cause drifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Some doctors, nurses and staff stayed over-night last night at our hospital. :clap:
> 
> Still, it was pretty sparse looking when I got in with my peeps at 8:00 AM.
> 
> This afternoon was an entirely different story, driving-wise. :yikes:


That is what they are going to do tomorrow here, John.

What are "peeps"?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,








I hope all those experiencing the wrath of winter today stay safe and reasonably warm.


----------



## Sonal

A local friend just posted a photo of herself and her husband cross-country skiing down the city streets....


----------



## OldeBullDust

I think it's still snowing, hard to tell, the wind has picked up-blowing snow quickly building drifts.

We've passed the 30 cm mark and now the drifts are building higher in places.

It's pitch black outside here, and the lights from the house are quickly obscured in the whirling snow. The cat path I cleared earlier has filled in, that's not a problem since the cats are now refusing to go out anyway.

I'll wait until mid morning, then fire up the tractor and clear off the driveway. The road plows built a metre high wall across the end of the drive, probably higher by morning.

For now, putting my feet up, pour another coffee and Kahlua, and re-read "Rendezvous with RAMA" by Arthur C. Clarke.

All in all, not a bad day.


----------



## javaqueen

my hubby has shovelled the driveway but not the sidewalk yet..........going to tackle that tomorrow


----------



## groovetube

well I did one shovel, I'll do the next in the morning.

Lots of snow today!


----------



## iMouse

groovetube said:


> Lots of snow today!


Regardless, Toronto will NEVER call in the army again.

That was done by the Bad-Boy hisself, in 1999, 14 years and 3 mayors ago.

This is becoming a millstone around the neck of T.O., not unlike Joe Who's gloves, or his inability to count. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> A local friend just posted a photo of herself and her husband cross-country skiing down the city streets....


Cool. That means you have received at least six inches of snow. Any troops on the streets to help clear things away???


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> View attachment 26394
> 
> 
> I hope all those experiencing the wrath of winter today stay safe and reasonably warm.


Oh, how very true. What we get in our daily "flurries" would cause the GTA to be in chaos for a day. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> I think it's still snowing, hard to tell, the wind has picked up-blowing snow quickly building drifts.
> 
> We've passed the 30 cm mark and now the drifts are building higher in places.
> 
> It's pitch black outside here, and the lights from the house are quickly obscured in the whirling snow. The cat path I cleared earlier has filled in, that's not a problem since the cats are now refusing to go out anyway.
> 
> I'll wait until mid morning, then fire up the tractor and clear off the driveway. The road plows built a metre high wall across the end of the drive, probably higher by morning.
> 
> For now, putting my feet up, pour another coffee and Kahlua, and re-read "Rendezvous with RAMA" by Arthur C. Clarke.
> 
> All in all, not a bad day.


Hang in there, mon ami. It can only get better tomorrow. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> my hubby has shovelled the driveway but not the sidewalk yet..........going to tackle that tomorrow


Very wise. How much snow did you folks receive?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well I did one shovel, I'll do the next in the morning.
> 
> Lots of snow today!


Also, a wise idea. How much snow did you receive today?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Regardless, Toronto will NEVER call in the army again.
> 
> That was done by the Bad-Boy hisself, in 1999, 14 years and 3 mayors ago.
> 
> This is becoming a millstone around the neck of T.O., not unlike Joe Who's gloves, or his inability to count. :lmao:


Well, "any port in a storm" as they say here in NL. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We had a neighborhood winefest and snowblower meeting .................. they plied some of us with snowblowers with wine in the hopes that the three of us would do their driveways tomorrow evening. It worked ..............................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Was over at a neighbor's house helping to clear out her backyard for her two dogs to romp. They are much bigger and heavier than doxies, so they sink in the snow. Now they have their own area ............ until today's snowstorm. 

Still, I shall get some hot coffee and breakfast going for anyone up and about this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no SAP this morning. Just finished my morning grading and thought I would venture there with a new cup of coffee. Bug Humbar.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Very wise. How much snow did you folks receive?


morning Marc, from the looks of things we received between 12 and 16 inches of the white stuff and then will blowing and drifting much higher. Some of the plowed mounds are over 4 feet high but today the sun is shining


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally a new SAP. Now I can have that cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, from the looks of things we received between 12 and 16 inches of the white stuff and then will blowing and drifting much higher. Some of the plowed mounds are over 4 feet high but today the sun is shining


Morning, Kim. Well, at least the sun is shining. We should be getting hit with that sort of snow in an hour or so ............. but no sunshine tomorrow ........... just sleet. 

Anyway, care for some fresh coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was an amazing Modern Medicine animation.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I thought that video was really something as well. Did you take the time to see this link in WEBBITS? 

Ahn Jun: self-portraits of a fearless artist

It's about a young woman without fear of heights. Pretty amazing pics she takes of herself there too.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I thought that video was really something as well. Did you take the time to see this link in WEBBITS?
> 
> Ahn Jun: self-portraits of a fearless artist
> 
> It's about a young woman without fear of heights. Pretty amazing pics she takes of herself there too.


Just looking at the pictures makes me queasy.

Sorry to hear about your snow in the east. We've had our share this winter too, but nothing like what you're getting.

I'm going to treat myself to a second cup this morning. Thanks.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Well, at least the sun is shining. We should be getting hit with that sort of snow in an hour or so ............. but no sunshine tomorrow ........... just sleet.
> 
> Anyway, care for some fresh coffee?


would love another cup of coffee........went to look at a piano for the studio but......it isn't going to work, the search continues


----------



## SINC

I guess it is a bit of a chore to take the one from home to the studio with you every day is it Kim? At least I figure that's why your looking for another one.


----------



## iMouse

Plus, she has to get under the hood.

Looking for checks in the soundboard is hard work.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> I guess it is a bit of a chore to take the one from home to the studio with you every day is it Kim? At least I figure that's why your looking for another one.


funny boy - need to find 2 - 3 pianos so that I can keep mine at home


----------



## javaqueen

iMouse said:


> Plus, she has to get under the hood.
> 
> Looking for checks in the soundboard is hard work.


oh you boys LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I thought that video was really something as well. Did you take the time to see this link in WEBBITS?
> 
> Ahn Jun: self-portraits of a fearless artist
> 
> It's about a young woman without fear of heights. Pretty amazing pics she takes of herself there too.


Yes, and I got more and more dizzy as I went through the series of ten pics. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Just looking at the pictures makes me queasy.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your snow in the east. We've had our share this winter too, but nothing like what you're getting.
> 
> I'm going to treat myself to a second cup this morning. Thanks.


Just made a fresh pot, Margaret, so you are in luck.

Snowing really hard for the past few hours and now the winds have picked up. I have been out to try to get a start with the shovelling. I figure that going out to shovel every few inches is better than going out one when there is our expected 20 inches.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Just made a fresh pot, Margaret, so you are in luck.
> 
> Snowing really hard for the past few hours and now the winds have picked up. I have been out to try to get a start with the shovelling. I figure that going out to shovel every few inches is better than going out one when there is our expected 20 inches.
> 
> Paix, mon amie.


please do be careful Marc.............I really hope that this passes over you quickly and doesn't leave too much for you all to clean up


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> would love another cup of coffee........went to look at a piano for the studio but......it isn't going to work, the search continues


Kim, we have a Model D just sitting in the corner of the Clubhouse. No one plays it anymore since Sam the Piano Man took off with Chef Pierre (who knew). Anyway, you may have it if you want. 

Steinway Grand Pianos - Steinway & Sons


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well I finally got the driveway clear, just have a few little touch-ups to do and I should be in the clear. A little concerned about the possibility of freezing rain on Sunday eve.

By my crude measurement, we had 32-33cm on the driveway, considerably more at the end from the road plows. Had to take it slow because there was no packed base to work on, so I kept picking up the gravel. Don't like too many stones in the paddock when I'm mowing the fields in the summer.

Very nice and sunny outside at the moment, too warm to wear my heavy weather gear. Just -7° at the moment but the hot sun is melting the snow off the trees & the roof.

Take it easy with the shovel Marc, you don't have to rush, snow's like dust under the bed - it won't go away when your not looking.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> please do be careful Marc.............I really hope that this passes over you quickly and doesn't leave too much for you all to clean up


Well we are now under what is referred to as a "snow bomb". The system has stalled right over us and is now dropping a couple of inches of snow an hour. I was just outside making sure that there is a path to the snowblower and paths for the doxies. When I got done it was as if I had not shovelled at all.  It is also getting heavy as well as deep and I can imagine the first round of heart attacks are taking place judging from all the ambulance sirens I have heard in the past hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Well I finally got the driveway clear, just have a few little touch-ups to do and I should be in the clear. A little concerned about the possibility of freezing rain on Sunday eve.
> 
> By my crude measurement, we had 32-33cm on the driveway, considerably more at the end from the road plows. Had to take it slow because there was no packed base to work on, so I kept picking up the gravel. Don't like too many stones in the paddock when I'm mowing the fields in the summer.
> 
> Very nice and sunny outside at the moment, too warm to wear my heavy weather gear. Just -7° at the moment but the hot sun is melting the snow off the trees & the roof.
> 
> Take it easy with the shovel Marc, you don't have to rush, snow's like dust under the bed - it won't go away when your not looking.


I shall, Bill. Just finished clearing away the first 10cm and there is now a forecast for at least 35cm more snow, winds over 100km/h ............ then a few cm of hail and ice pellets .............. all coated off with about 15mm of sleet. What a mess tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, we have a Model D just sitting in the corner of the Clubhouse. No one plays it anymore since Sam the Piano Man took off with Chef Pierre (who knew). Anyway, you may have it if you want.
> 
> Steinway Grand Pianos - Steinway & Sons


Thanks Marc, that covers one of the pianos..........now 2 more to go  



Dr.G. said:


> Well we are now under what is referred to as a "snow bomb". The system has stalled right over us and is now dropping a couple of inches of snow an hour. I was just outside making sure that there is a path to the snowblower and paths for the doxies. When I got done it was as if I had not shovelled at all.  It is also getting heavy as well as deep and I can imagine the first round of heart attacks are taking place judging from all the ambulance sirens I have heard in the past hour or so.


Please be careful Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks Marc, that covers one of the pianos..........now 2 more to go
> 
> 
> 
> Please be careful Marc.


Well, we have a model B and a model A to go with the D. We called the three our "BAD Boys". Now they just sit quietly waiting for someone to play and love them. You may have the three if you will care for them and play them well.

I shall be careful. The workouts at the gym have helped prepare me for this sort of weather, but I still an not going to take a chance with my heart or back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from about an hours worth of trying to keep paths clear and some way to get to the snowblower. I would say that we have gotten about 20cm already but the winds are causing ankle-deep drifts in some spots and knee-deep drifts in other spots. I can hardly see across the street due to the whiteout. What a mess .................. and we are told that the brunt of the storm is not due until about 8PM. Yikes. Hard to get the doxies to go outside in this sort of weather.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Know the day has not been treating many of you well ... sending good thoughts and wishes for an early-end to this storm and the mess it's creating. Take care all!!

We did dim sum this morning, and celebrated the coming of Chinese New Year with our fellow diners, and the staff. We took 'red envelopes' to all the staff ... they looked surprised by the gesture, but sure appreciative as well. It was fun for us, and made us feel a part of their celebration (it's the beginning of the new year, "Year of the Snake" tomorrow).

Good wishes, and cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. Know the day has not been treating many of you well ... sending good thoughts and wishes for an early-end to this storm and the mess it's creating. Take care all!!
> 
> We did dim sum this morning, and celebrated the coming of Chinese New Year with our fellow diners, and the staff. We took 'red envelopes' to all the staff ... they looked surprised by the gesture, but sure appreciative as well. It was fun for us, and made us feel a part of their celebration (it's the beginning of the new year, "Year of the Snake" tomorrow).
> 
> Good wishes, and cheers!!


Afternoon, John. You gave them "red envelopes"???????  Back in Mao's time, a red envelope meant you were being deported to a rural camp for "reeducation" in the ways of farming. No wonder they were shocked.


----------



## johnp

.. to wish them - "Gung Hay Fat Choy" - best wishes and congratulations, and have a prosperous and good year. 
The servers received several from the diners there, but I made sure the cooks received them as well. Everyone was so appreciative.
.... they're much-different from the red-slip that Mulroney once sent my way!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .. to wish them - "Gung Hay Fat Choy" - best wishes and congratulations, and have a prosperous and good year.
> The servers received several from the diners there, but I made sure the cooks received them as well. Everyone was so appreciative.
> .... they're much-different from the red-slip that Mulroney once sent my way!!


Interesting. Much better than Mao's "red envelopes".


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, just finished clearing out my driveway as the ice pellets started to fall. I would estimate about 35-40cm fell, with another 5cm of ice pellets expected. The snowblower was straining at the drifts and where the plow came down our road and left a waist deep mound at the end of the driveway ........... but it is now done until tomorrow. Even did the driveways of two neighbors who always get up very early and clear it away. They will be surprised that the snow angels struck before dawn. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Now comes the task of getting the doxies to go out in this blinding ice pellet storm. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Take a break Marc, time to rest a bit. You've done your bit for the day. Have a stiff drink and hit the hay!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Take a break Marc, time to rest a bit. You've done your bit for the day. Have a stiff drink and hit the hay!


That I am, Don. Having a heart friendly glass (or two) of red wine. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took the doxies out as the skies opened up with a blinding mass of ice pellets being blown every which way. So, now I am in officially for the night. Guess I will see you all at Sunday Brunch unless the power lines go down. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start Sunday Brunch soon, but first some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Good Sunday morning everyone. Slept a wee bit late, but it was good. A good video today on SAP of the Atlanterhavsveien, Norway's Atlantic Road. Not sure I would want to drive this road in that kind of weather. Also the student who got 0% on an exam will make you smile.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don and Marc

Marc glad to see you online this morning coffee would be wonderful
Don SAP was great today, loved the video from Norway - quite a display of power


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Kim. Outside for the past couple of hours with the snowblower doing the driveways of a few neighbors .............. and ran out of gas before I could do our driveway. There is only about five inches of snow and ice there, so I could do it by hand. However, a fresh cup of coffee and getting some more gas makes more sense, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, check out this site. Seems like he has an interesting background of experiences.

The Hum of Dewey Digital: Mozilla's Webmaker Project is awesome!

Here is another interesting site.

Reading Sage: Steampunk Board Game | Steampunk Reading Comprehension Board Game


----------



## Rps

Morning all:

Thanx Marc I will check them out. Are you under siege there or is the second front missing St. Johns? We had about 2 inches here but it is gone now due to the sun shine. If they had 5 inches here they would think the world was coming to an end....


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don and Kim. Outside for the past couple of hours with the snowblower doing the driveways of a few neighbors .............. and ran out of gas before I could do our driveway. There is only about five inches of snow and ice there, so I could do it by hand. However, a fresh cup of coffee and getting some more gas makes more sense, n'est ce pas?


oui getting some coffee and more gas definitely makes sense


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all:
> 
> Thanx Marc I will check them out. Are you under siege there or is the second front missing St. Johns? We had about 2 inches here but it is gone now due to the sun shine. If they had 5 inches here they would think the world was coming to an end....


Morning, Rp. Yes, same here but our 4-6 inches will not come until tonight, which buys me time to get some more gas for the snowblower and clear out our driveway.

So, how is your lit review shaping up?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> oui getting some coffee and more gas definitely makes sense


Yes, and maybe some brunch as well. We shall see.

Hope the pianos come in handy for you. Reminds me of the old Steinway joke. A man could not afford a Steinway piano so he goes into the piano store and asks for a Henway. "A Henway Piano? A Henway? What's a Henway??"

To this the man replies "A hen weighs about two or three pounds."


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, and maybe some brunch as well. We shall see.
> 
> Hope the pianos come in handy for you. Reminds me of the old Steinway joke. A man could not afford a Steinway piano so he goes into the piano store and asks for a Henway. "A Henway Piano? A Henway? What's a Henway??"
> 
> To this the man replies "A hen weighs about two or three pounds."


looking forward to finding 2 - 3 pianos to put in the new studio


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> looking forward to finding 2 - 3 pianos to put in the new studio


Bonne chance, mon amie. Just don't get a few Henways.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'm laying it out today and tomorrow. I've found some gaps in my reading and I will try to fill them in this week. My flow will be introducing my research topic, providing a brief outline and history of ESL and more specifically the relationship of governmental policy on ESL and immigration then discuss the aspects of the adult learner in the ESL classroom. Breaking down the components of androgogy ( Knowles, Dewey, Lindeman and others ) and flowing through subsets of each to touch on democracy and critical citizenship. This is the area where I bring in Freire, Gramsci, Dewey, and others leading to the literature as it exists on democracy in ESL classes. I intend to touch upon LINC curricula, CLBs and such and outlining the gaps, that I see, in the literature on the subject, and suggest areas of further research, which coincidentally, will be my project.


----------



## Rps

javaqueen said:


> looking forward to finding 2 - 3 pianos to put in the new studio


Say Kim, do you get all keyed up for that?:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, more sites ...............

Home Page | Skills Workshop

i-Pathways


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon amie. Just don't get a few Henways.





Rps said:


> Say Kim, do you get all keyed up for that?:lmao:


funny, funny, funny


----------



## Rps

javaqueen said:


> funny, funny, funny


Well I'll be Bach in an hour, Offenbach later.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> funny, funny, funny


Jewish Vaudeville is alive and well at the What's up Dach? Comedy Club here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to get some gas and finish snowblowing. Later ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I'll be Bach in an hour, Offenbach later.


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Well, as they say, "If it ain't Baroque, don't fix it."


----------



## Dr.G.

Got the first wave done. Now, I have to take a shovel to get to the ice that is the last inch on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, finished the last of the ice on the driveway. Just have the back to do for the doxies and then I am done for the day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, finished the last of the ice on the driveway. Just have the back to do for the doxies and then I am done for the day.


Way to go Marc! Now you can sit back and have a singalong:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Way to go Marc! Now you can sit back and have a singalong:


:lmao::lmao: Well, my knees do ache, but I am not feeling old ................ not with all the snow I have removed from various driveways the past couple of days. My heart feels strong and my back is OK, and the knees will just have to adapt once again to the realities of winter.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao: Well, my knees do ache, but I am not feeling old ................ not with all the snow I have removed from various driveways the past couple of days. My heart feels strong and my back is OK, and the knees will just have to adapt once again to the realities of winter.


Way to go youngster!! 
During my daily walking, shopping, and the like, I often tell my feet, legs, and knees to "hang in guys, this is your life, live with it!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Way to go youngster!!
> During my daily walking, shopping, and the like, I often tell my feet, legs, and knees to "hang in guys, this is your life, live with it!!"


A good thing to tell them, John. No problem with my heart, feet, legs, arms or shoulders ........... just my knees and the sciatica that crops up every so often.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

Looks like they got some snow in Lunenburg as well.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> A good thing to tell them, John. No problem with my heart, feet, legs, arms or shoulders ........... just my knees and the sciatica that crops up every so often.
> 
> How are you today?


I have some osteoarthritis in my feet and knees (kneecaps) - it doesn't keep me from getting around as much as I do, but it can be annoying in the evenings, when I sit back and relax to watch tv, and etc. Thankfully, I've never had back problems. Jean and daughter are not so lucky in that regard.

A rather nice day here Marc ... almost hate to say that, with what I know is happening back in Atlantic Canada, and elsewhere. But we have a bright and dry day on the go so far. We'll be heading out to the balcony soon for a break from inside stuff & such, and a little fresh air. Daughter gave us a 'home-brew' chardonnay yesterday, suspect it will accompany us on this break, or one later this afternoon. 

Good luck with the rest of that storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I have some osteoarthritis in my feet and knees (kneecaps) - it doesn't keep me from getting around as much as I do, but it can be annoying in the evenings, when I sit back and relax to watch tv, and etc. Thankfully, I've never had back problems. Jean and daughter are not so lucky in that regard.
> 
> A rather nice day here Marc ... almost hate to say that, with what I know is happening back in Atlantic Canada, and elsewhere. But we have a bright and dry day on the go so far. We'll be heading out to the balcony soon for a break from inside stuff & such, and a little fresh air. Daughter gave us a 'home-brew' chardonnay yesterday, suspect it will accompany us on this break, or one later this afternoon.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of that storm.


Same sort of arthritis in my knees, John. I could use a balcony break right now. Still, no great amounts of snow are being forecast for the next few days, only a few inches a day, so that can be handled with a shovel.

Have a glass of wine for me, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Meanwhile I sit enjoying the Pebble Beach Pro-Am and nursing a cold beer. The brand new 40" Samsung LED smart TV has a fantastic picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Whodunnit? Sport's greatest unsolved kidnapping 30 years on - CNN.com

Don, an interesting SAP Web bit???


----------



## Dr.G.

Two of our doxies live about five blocks or so from this spot. I can't imagine taking them outside in this weather. This was taken yesterday just as our blizzard was gaining strength with more snow and stronger winds.


----------



## SINC

Nice find Marc, merci sir.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice find Marc, merci sir.


Seemed like a unique and interesting story, Don ................ perfect for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I don't ache as much as I did yesterday at this time. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

"Give it to me Doctor,* I can take it!!*"_ - Dr. Johnny Fever_

Coffee, I mean, if you would Doc.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> "Give it to me Doctor,* I can take it!!*"_ - Dr. Johnny Fever_
> 
> Coffee, I mean, if you would Doc.


Coming right up, John. Why are you up so early?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have the coffee made, since John is our first customer here at The Cafe Chez Marc, and I shall start to make breakfast once I get some orders.


----------



## iMouse

Lung transplant peeps go through this Hell on a regular basis.

Fortunately I don't always get to 'participate'.

Takes about 6 hours at TGH.

Thanks for the joe, Doc. _ Signed - Not A Morning Person_


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Lung transplant peeps goes through this Hell on a regular basis.
> 
> Fortunately I don't always get to 'participate'.
> 
> Takes about 6 hours at TGH.
> 
> Thanks for the joe, Doc. _ Signed - Not A Morning Person_


Sorry to hear this, John. What are "peeps"? What is "TGH"? If this is too personal, forgive my ignorance and ignore the questions. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## iMouse

Not at all.

I keep forget that everyone here is not from T.C.O.T.U., Toronto.

Peeps are my passengers for whomever I am driving for on a particular day.

TGH is the renowned Toronto General Hospital, home of Dr. Shaf Keshavjee, transplant surgeon, and his team of professionals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the update and info, John. For those of us not located in or around The Center of the Universe, I would not have been able to guess what TCH might have been. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. This afternoon is my first appointment with the eye surgeon. It is a preliminary visit to determine procedure and set a date for the actual surgery. 

Don't miss today's video on SAP, Shawdowland, and amazing dance troupe.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning all. This afternoon is my first appointment with the eye surgeon. It is a preliminary visit to determine procedure and set a date for the actual surgery.
> 
> Don't miss today's video on SAP, Shawdowland, and amazing dance troupe.


Are you going for cataract surgery? 

I wish I had gotten a second opinion.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Are you going for cataract surgery?
> 
> I wish I had gotten a second opinion.


No Margaret, blocked and infected tear duct. They want to put a stent in place.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> No Margaret, blocked and infected tear duct. They want to put a stent in place.


Ouch. Good luck.

There was an episode of Combat Hospital that dealt with a similar problem. Combat Hospital seems to be still available on Global's site.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. This afternoon is my first appointment with the eye surgeon. It is a preliminary visit to determine procedure and set a date for the actual surgery.
> 
> Don't miss today's video on SAP, Shawdowland, and amazing dance troupe.


Good luck, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Are you going for cataract surgery?
> 
> I wish I had gotten a second opinion.


Morning, Margaret. I am scheduled for cataract surgery sometime this April. What are your concerns, if I might ask?


----------



## Dr.G.

Snowplow dream machine - Video - CBC Player

This is one cool snow plow.


----------



## SINC

That is indeed quite a machine Marc. I first tried to watch that video on my iPad 2, but it would not connect. The link took me to a general page of CBC videos, none of which was the right one. Soon as I tried the same link on my Mini (and then on my MBP) it linked perfectly.

Just one more fatal shortcoming of the iPad. It just gives me too much trouble with links and Flash in particular. Having to shut down Safari and restart iSwifter to see things is a real PITA.

Come to think of it Margaret, could you link direct to that video with your newer iPad?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, those plows would be interesting here in St.John's, but I fear that the snow is too wet and deep for them to move efficiently.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM High Tea. With the strong winds and nearly -2C temps, I think I shall opt for some hot Sonal Special Herbal Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Almost time for 4PM High Tea. With the strong winds and nearly -2C temps, I think I shall opt for some hot Sonal Special Herbal Tea. Anyone interested?


I'll join you Marc ... sounds 'some good' .. thanks!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I'll join you Marc ... sounds 'some good' .. thanks!!


Just brewed a fresh pot, John, so it shall be coming right up.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, but Queen Elizabeth II has been queen for 6 popes (Pius XII, John XXIII, Paul VI, John Paul I, John Paul II and Benedict XVI) and 11 US Presidents. I am certainly no monarchist, but you have to give her credit for her staying power .............. and the fact that only she ever raised dachshunds. Interesting .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

World’s Largest Crocodile Dies, Leaving Town in Mourning | TIME.com

Don, more interesting items for SAP?


----------



## SINC

Picked that one out myself earlier this morning for the WEBBITS file, but thanks Marc. Great minds and all . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, great minds do think alike, Don.


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon all, student should be arriving very soon, stopping in at Chez Marc's to get my dose of caffiene before my day goes insane - have a great evening everyone


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Getting set to go out for a balcony break - it's not pretty out there -- heavily-overcast, with the clouds down around tree-level, and the drizzle has turned into rain -- but a short break will provide a little fresh air, and chance to get away from what we've been up to over the past while. It's been a quiet holiday Monday here (our first 'Family Day' holiday).

Dinner prep's have been done, so it's an afternoon of whatever I wish to do now!!

Cheers all!!


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all, just leaving for Edmonton for my eye appointment at 3:20. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> afternoon all, student should be arriving very soon, stopping in at Chez Marc's to get my dose of caffiene before my day goes insane - have a great evening everyone


Evening, Kim. One strong coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Afternoon all, just leaving for Edmonton for my eye appointment at 3:20. Later . . .


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. Getting set to go out for a balcony break - it's not pretty out there -- heavily-overcast, with the clouds down around tree-level, and the drizzle has turned into rain -- but a short break will provide a little fresh air, and chance to get away from what we've been up to over the past while. It's been a quiet holiday Monday here (our first 'Family Day' holiday).
> 
> Dinner prep's have been done, so it's an afternoon of whatever I wish to do now!!
> 
> Cheers all!!


Evening, John. Good luck outside today.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami.


Here with 15 minutes to spare. Now as long as it does not take longer than two hours. My meter is limited to two hours at $4/hour. Expires at 4:45.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here with 15 minutes to spare. Now as long as it does not take longer than two hours. My meter is limited to two hours at $4/hour. Expires at 4:45.


Send us some good news, Don.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Send us some good news, Don.


.... second that!!


----------



## SINC

Back home, long afternoon. Eye hurts like hell. (Sticking needles in it tends to do that.)

Verdict: surgery required to rebuild tear duct with temporary stent. Entry through nose bone bridge near right eye. Date will be determined in six to eight weeks and will be done on a Tuesday at the Royal Alexandra Hospital in Edmonton. Procedure will take four to six hours total hospital time depending on how operation goes. Recovery time roughly four weeks to six weeks including stent removal. Whether local or fully asleep yet to be determined by "the sleepy heads at the hospital" according to my surgeon, or 'the funny guy' as I have come to call him, real first name Royce. Seems that is based on their assessment of my heart condition and my ability to withstand the drugs. If a local is used, and he thinks it might be, I had to promise him not to laugh at his technique. Somehow I feel pretty good in his hands. BTW, he calls the success rate of his procedure 'about 97% or a touch higher'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back home, long afternoon. Eye hurts like hell. (Sticking needles in it tends to do that.)
> 
> Verdict: surgery required to rebuild tear duct with temporary stent. Entry through nose bone bridge near right eye. Date will be determined in six to eight weeks and will be done on a Tuesday at the Royal Alexandra Hospital in Edmonton. Procedure will take four to six hours total hospital time depending on how operation goes. Recovery time roughly four weeks to six weeks including stent removal. Whether local or fully asleep yet to be determined by "the sleepy heads at the hospital" according to my surgeon, or 'the funny guy' as I have come to call him, real first name Royce. Seems that is based on their assessment of my heart condition and my ability to withstand the drugs. If a local is used, and he thinks it might be, I had to promise him not to laugh at his technique. Somehow I feel pretty good in his hands. BTW, he calls the success rate of his procedure 'about 97% or a touch higher'.


Well, this seems like good news. We may both have eye surgery around the same time. At least we shall have one good eye each for a short time.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, this seems like good news. We may both have eye surgery around the same time. At least we shall have one good eye each for a short time.


I could not choose a finer person to have eye surgery with Marc. We can hold each others 'virtual hand' so to speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I could not choose a finer person to have eye surgery with Marc. We can hold each others 'virtual hand' so to speak.


I will be the one who passes out at the sight of the needle. I am nervous already.


----------



## iMouse

Cataracts are no big deal these days Marc, as long as they aren't too deep into the cornea.

Well, that's 12 hours I won't get back today.

Full 'clinic' day, as it's the first anniversary of her transplant.

Thank FMS that tomorrow will be a breeze to Port Perry.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Cataracts are no big deal these days Marc, as long as they aren't too deep into the cornea.
> 
> Well, that's 12 hours I won't get back today.
> 
> Full 'clinic' day, as it's the first anniversary of her transplant.
> 
> Thank FMS that tomorrow will be a breeze to Port Perry.


Good to hear, John. Good luck, tomorrow.


----------



## winwintoo

iMouse said:


> Cataracts are no big deal these days Marc, as long as they aren't too deep into the cornea.
> 
> Well, that's 12 hours I won't get back today.
> 
> Full 'clinic' day, as it's the first anniversary of her transplant.
> 
> Thank FMS that tomorrow will be a breeze to Port Perry.


It was me that mentioned cataracts. If it was no big deal for you, that's good. 

For me it's been a terrible experience. A nightmare.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> It was me that mentioned cataracts. If it was no big deal for you, that's good.
> 
> For me it's been a terrible experience. A nightmare.


Just what I did not want to hear, Margaret. For my first cataract operation my surgeon gave me a general since he did not want me to pass out during the surgery. Obviously, I was under a general for the detached retina (same eye). For the right eye, it will be a local, and that is what is scaring me.


----------



## iMouse

winwintoo said:


> It was me that mentioned cataracts. If it was no big deal for you, that's good.
> 
> For me it's been a terrible experience. A nightmare.


Sorry, a double misunderstanding has occurred.

I have not had that done, yet, but have driven many people to the clinic in Bowmanville to have it done.

They all gave stellar reports of the procedure. 

I think it unwise to cause Marc any trepidation. Each case is unique in it's own right.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Sorry, a double misunderstanding has occurred.
> 
> I have not had that done, yet, but have driven many people to the clinic in Bowmanville to have it done.
> 
> They all gave stellar reports of the procedure.
> 
> I think it unwise to cause Marc any trepidation. Each case is unique in it's own right.


It's the needle in the eye that has me scared, John. We shall see. (no pun intended).


----------



## javaqueen

evening all - finished teaching and enjoying some quiet time for a bit. HOpe that everyone else has had a great evening and we shall chat more tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening all - finished teaching and enjoying some quiet time for a bit. HOpe that everyone else has had a great evening and we shall chat more tomorrow


Evening, Kim. I am just about concluding my grading for the night as well.:yawn:


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Just what I did not want to hear, Margaret. For my first cataract operation my surgeon gave me a general since he did not want me to pass out during the surgery. Obviously, I was under a general for the detached retina (same eye). For the right eye, it will be a local, and that is what is scaring me.


I had both surgeries with local, and the surgery itself was a non-event. Two aspirins for the mild irritation and that was it.

My problems aren't really related to the surgery. I think I was unaware of how bad my eyes were because I've had a really good optometrist (is that the right word? I can never remember) and could afford high quality lenses. Without glasses, my vision was so bad that everything beyond the end of ny nose was a blur. My glasses were so good that my vision with them was perfect.

Now, with new lenses in my eyes, I ought to be able to get around without glasses, and just use dime store reading glasses. In theory, the dime store glasses should work and I've been using them for a year. Sadly, astigmatism, double vision and other distortions means that I will have to resort to proper glasses. So far my visits to the optical dispensary have been disastrous.

I could rant on, but even I am bored with the whole thing. It's possible that my expectations were not properly managed, but I can no longer enjoy hobbies that I used to enjoy. I need to go around with one eye closed so I can see anything.

Sigh


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I had both surgeries with local, and the surgery itself was a non-event. Two aspirins for the mild irritation and that was it.
> 
> My problems aren't really related to the surgery. I think I was unaware of how bad my eyes were because I've had a really good optometrist (is that the right word? I can never remember) and could afford high quality lenses. Without glasses, my vision was so bad that everything beyond the end of ny nose was a blur. My glasses were so good that my vision with them was perfect.
> 
> Now, with new lenses in my eyes, I ought to be able to get around without glasses, and just use dime store reading glasses. In theory, the dime store glasses should work and I've been using them for a year. Sadly, astigmatism, double vision and other distortions means that I will have to resort to proper glasses. So far my visits to the optical dispensary have been disastrous.
> 
> I could rant on, but even I am bored with the whole thing. It's possible that my expectations were not properly managed, but I can no longer enjoy hobbies that I used to enjoy. I need to go around with one eye closed so I can see anything.
> 
> Sigh


After the cataract surgery, I was amazed at how well I could see out of my left eye. Then, when the detached retina came in that eye, it went back to poor vision.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems a bit early for even coffee. Well, I have some work to do before I start breakfast. Later .................


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Have to agree it is a wee bit early for a coffee here as well Marc. I am working on a coke at the moment. My eye was pretty sore last night from the attempt at flushing the tear duct so I went to sleep at 8:00. Then up at 2:00 to get SAP online. Do not miss today's video, a never aired outtake from the Carol Burnett show as Carol, Tim and Vicki will have you in stitches with this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Have to agree it is a wee bit early for a coffee here as well Marc. I am working on a coke at the moment. My eye was pretty sore last night from the attempt at flushing the tear duct so I went to sleep at 8:00. Then up at 2:00 to get SAP online. Do not miss today's video, a never aired outtake from the Carol Burnett show as Carol, Tim and Vicki will have you in stitches with this one.


Morning, Don. Coke? Have some freshly brewed coffee and some breakfast.

I shall check out SAP once I get some coffee .................. and especially the CB and TC clip.

Glad your eye is a bit better today.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I was very dry when I awoke, so a coke seemed to fit the bill. Besides, it was right in the bar fridge here in my office where the only light is from the MBP screen. That way I don't wake Ann up. I don't have soft drinks often, so a couple a month is my limit. (Unless of course it is in a dark rum and coke, but even that is a rare occurrence.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I was very dry when I awoke, so a coke seemed to fit the bill. Besides, it was right in the bar fridge here in my office where the only light is from the MBP screen. That way I don't wake Ann up. I don't have soft drinks often, so a couple a month is my limit. (Unless of course it is in a dark rum and coke, but even that is a rare occurrence.)


Well, so long as you don't make it a regular habit ............. do NOT want you to become a Coke addict. That could lead to worse things and you have to watch out for your health. Next thing you know you will be drinking Coke and eating chips while watching CBC News on TV.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don and Marc

Marc I would love a cup of coffee before the students arrive. My oldest daughter has stopped by on her way to work and I have offered to driver her. It is only a 15 minute drive there and back from my house and my students don't start until 9:30 so i do have time  

Nice to spend some time with her.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Don and Marc
> 
> Marc I would love a cup of coffee before the students arrive. My oldest daughter has stopped by on her way to work and I have offered to driver her. It is only a 15 minute drive there and back from my house and my students don't start until 9:30 so i do have time
> 
> Nice to spend some time with her.


Coming right up, Kim.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> It's the needle in the eye that has me scared, John. We shall see. (no pun intended).


I see you had a detached retina as well as cataracts.

I had a retinal occlusion, with edema. Dr. Ing at Sunnybrook tried 3 shots directly into the eye itself, in an attempt to reduce the swelling and perhaps help restore some circulation.

I was advised that each shot did carry a danger of infection. 

The number usually given is a 1 in 1,000 chance, each time.

Unfortunately it did not work with 3, and he recommended that any more shots were probably not worth the risk.

Personally, I like your chances.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Kim.


thanks Marc..........much appreciated this morning 

How is the snow removal around your place?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Up early as well, just sitting here with my cup of Butter Toffee. Will be busy today as I'm moving everything down to my office to begin the writing portion of my Lit Review......sigh.....I wish it was over, but will soldier on. 

Don I always enjoy clips of the Burnett show. I often wonder if there is anyone today who could do a show like that. Remember when some of the best shows were summer replacements. I used to enjoy The Kraft Music Hall.....that would be fun to bring back......how about hosted by Carrie Underwood.


----------



## Sonal

For Marc:
Dachshund UN | World Stage


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I see you had a detached retina as well as cataracts.
> 
> I had a retinal occlusion, with edema. Dr. Ing at Sunnybrook tried 3 shots directly into the eye itself, in an attempt to reduce the swelling and perhaps help restore some circulation.
> 
> I was advised that each shot did carry a danger of infection.
> 
> The number usually given is a 1 in 1,000 chance, each time.
> 
> Unfortunately it did not work with 3, and he recommended that any more shots were probably not worth the risk.
> 
> Personally, I like your chances.


Thanks, John. My surgery is for April 17th. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks Marc..........much appreciated this morning
> 
> How is the snow removal around your place?


No problem. We always have coffee.

The snow removal is going well as we prepare for another hit tonight. Still, with only 20cm, that is not considered a major storm, at least not here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Up early as well, just sitting here with my cup of Butter Toffee. Will be busy today as I'm moving everything down to my office to begin the writing portion of my Lit Review......sigh.....I wish it was over, but will soldier on.
> 
> Don I always enjoy clips of the Burnett show. I often wonder if there is anyone today who could do a show like that. Remember when some of the best shows were summer replacements. I used to enjoy The Kraft Music Hall.....that would be fun to bring back......how about hosted by Carrie Underwood.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, "soldier on", mon ami. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> For Marc:
> Dachshund UN | World Stage


Cute. Thanks for this, Sonal. They are all smooth doxies, which is very European.

How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> No problem. We always have coffee.
> 
> The snow removal is going well as we prepare for another hit tonight. Still, with only 20cm, that is not considered a major storm, at least not here.


how much accumulation have you had this year Marc? We have only had about 45 cm today all winter LOL - sometimes wish that we had more and yet also wished that we didn't have any


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> how much accumulation have you had this year Marc? We have only had about 45 cm today all winter LOL - sometimes wish that we had more and yet also wished that we didn't have any


We have had about 245cm so far this winter, which is a bit below average. Average is 395cm of snow each year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was up really early this morning, so I am going to make some herbal tea and have a nap. Later, mes amis ...........


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> We have had about 245cm so far this winter, which is a bit below average. Average is 395cm of snow each year.


*yikes* 

that is all that I can say about that

enjoy your nap


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again. Love those power naps. Now, anyone for tea or coffee?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Back again. Love those power naps. Now, anyone for tea or coffee?


too late for a coffee?? one of my students is ill and not coming today


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> *yikes*
> 
> that is all that I can say about that
> 
> enjoy your nap


I did, merci.

Yes, that is a great deal of snow, but luckily some years we get rain to help wash some of the snow away to leave room for the new snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> too late for a coffee?? one of my students is ill and not coming today


It is never too late for coffee. I am having some right now as I prepare to start grading once again.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. Just came in from an hour break out on the balcony ... it wasn't bright, but it was definitely mild (10C) ... much-enjoyed (with some chardonnay from yesterday!!). Rain's on its way, so the forecasts say .... and it's looking that way.

Into the kitchen for some dinner prep's soon ... another rather easy meal though, as we attempt to clean out what we have left in our freezer, and prepare for some re-stocking, and all. 

But what to get and prepare for Valentines Day? ... that's the question I've been trying to answer for the past couple of days. There will definitely be some shopping tomorrow!!

Hope the day's been treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone. Just came in from an hour break out on the balcony ... it wasn't bright, but it was definitely mild (10C) ... much-enjoyed (with some chardonnay from yesterday!!). Rain's on its way, so the forecasts say .... and it's looking that way.
> 
> Into the kitchen for some dinner prep's soon ... another rather easy meal though, as we attempt to clean out what we have left in our freezer, and prepare for some re-stocking, and all.
> 
> But what to get and prepare for Valentines Day? ... that's the question I've been trying to answer for the past couple of days. There will definitely be some shopping tomorrow!!
> 
> Hope the day's been treating everyone well.


Evening, John. I am giving my wife a bottle of her favorite wine. We are going out next month to a fancy restaurant for her birthday, so Thursday will be a stay at home night. My wife is giving me a new snow shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

I am hoping for that new snow shovel tonight................... we are about to get pounded.


----------



## SINC

That storm looks like a hum dinger Marc. Best break out a bottle of wine, light the fire, hunker down and enjoy it. Worry about the results in the morning.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> That storm looks like a hum dinger Marc. Best break out a bottle of wine, light the fire, hunker down and enjoy it. Worry about the results in the morning.


That sounds like good advice!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That storm looks like a hum dinger Marc. Best break out a bottle of wine, light the fire, hunker down and enjoy it. Worry about the results in the morning.


No way. I need to go out every half hour or so to get ahead of this monster. That way, I don't have to contend with very deep and very wet snow all at once.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> That sounds like good advice!!!


Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

That red, when it hits us, dumps over 6cm in less than an hour. Best to get ahead of it a bit at a time.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. I am giving my wife a bottle of her favorite wine. We are going out next month to a fancy restaurant for her birthday, so Thursday will be a stay at home night. My wife is giving me a new snow shovel.


Thanks Marc. I still haven't decided on 'what' for Valentines ... I know she woud love something 'shrimp' for dinner ... will check around tomorrow .. maybe a stir-fry?

Jean's birthday is coming up later this month ... daughter and I plan to take her to a 'special' lunch, and then I'll be treating her to a night at the opera, during a mini-stay in Vancouver in mid-March. Looking forward to those times!!!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. I still haven't decided on 'what' for Valentines ... I know she woud love something 'shrimp' for dinner ... will check around tomorrow .. maybe a stir-fry?
> 
> Jean's birthday is coming up later this month ... daughter and I plan to take her to a 'special' lunch, and then I'll be treating her to a night at the opera, during a mini-stay in Vancouver in mid-March. Looking forward to those times!!!
> 
> Cheers!


Cool. I treated my wife to a weekend in NYC to see the doxies at Westminster. She is hopefully arriving back home tonight. We shall see.

Of course, I had to stay home with our doxies. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal. I have never seen snow come down this hard and this fast in all my days here in St.John's. I struggle to dig a path of 20 feet, and by the time I get back to my starting point there is nearly an inch of wet snow in that path. The winds are too strong to even consider bringing out my snowblower. So, now I am going to have to wait until tomorrow to see what the end of the driveway looks like. The plow has come by once and left a knee-deep mound there to deal with ................. unless there is another pass sometime tonight when it will be nearly waist deep.


----------



## SINC

Good luck Marc, I can see that I do not understand just how much snow you get, just like you cannot see how ours never melts before spring. 

Winter will soon be fading. And yes, I know that is May 24th in your area!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good luck Marc, I can see that I do not understand just how much snow you get, just like you cannot see how ours never melts before spring.
> 
> Winter will soon be fading. And yes, I know that is May 24th in your area!


Merci, Don. Being so far out in the Atlantic is the main reason, or so we are told, for our rotten weather.


----------



## javaqueen

Thinking about you Marc as you deal with yet another storm.......did Deborah make it home?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thinking about you Marc as you deal with yet another storm.......did Deborah make it home?


Not yet, Kim. Right now we have a blizzard of ice pellets. Not sure if a plane can land or not. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Safe landing Deborah and hang in there Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going out to try to dig a path to the door just in case Deborah is able to make it home tonight. So, see you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

What time is Deborah's plane supposed to land???? Thinking about you both - please be careful


----------



## kps

I've invited fot tea....i like camomile with blueberry honey. Thanks for the recipe Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I suspect Marc is otherwise occupied or the power has gone off so coffee is on me this morning. A few technical glitches made SAP a wee bit of a challenge to get online today, but finally worked it out. If you love dance and music, you will love today's video that will bring back some of the classic dance of years gone by. Also a cool guy who slides down stairs and a kid who's a real salesman.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don..............thanks for the coffee and SAP - that video was amazing and the kid salesman made me laugh


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> What time is Deborah's plane supposed to land???? Thinking about you both - please be careful


Thanks, Kim. She got in at 1AM, about two hours late. Still, they kept circling St.John's until there was a break in the snow and sleet.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> I've invited fot tea....i like camomile with blueberry honey. Thanks for the recipe Marc.


Glad you liked it, Karl. That Deli makes some of the best matzo ball soup in NYC ...... other than what my two grandmothers used to make. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I suspect Marc is otherwise occupied or the power has gone off so coffee is on me this morning. A few technical glitches made SAP a wee bit of a challenge to get online today, but finally worked it out. If you love dance and music, you will love today's video that will bring back some of the classic dance of years gone by. Also a cool guy who slides down stairs and a kid who's a real salesman.


Morning, Don. Full power, just out with the snowblower. We have three on our cul de sac, and all three were out doing our own driveways and the driveways of three other people. We started at about 630AM, but there were no neighbors complaining, since they were all able to just drive out without shoveling. We are all going to meet for a beer after work today to celebrate our accomplishment. Sadly, they had to go back inside, get showered and dressed and drive to work. All I had to do was walk upstairs. Stephen is going to do the back deck, which is knee deep in snow and ice, which is fine with me. He is strong and I need a shower, some coffee, and some SAP once I finish grading this morning. Later .....


----------



## Dr.G.

Heart Attack Grill's top patron dies of a heart attack – Eatocracy - CNN.com Blogs

Don, something for SAP?


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Glad you liked it, Karl. That Deli makes some of the best matzo ball soup in NYC ...... other than what my two grandmothers used to make. :love2::love2:


Tea was good recipe looks awesome, but, Maggi and yellow food. collouring?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Tea was good recipe looks awesome, but, Maggi and yellow food. collouring?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Karl, I know that my grandmothers, my mother and now my wife did/do NOT put in any food coloring. I think that is just for the tourists satisfaction ............ at least I would hope so. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Marc, glad that Deborah made it home safely albeit late. You and the others with snowblowers are so kind to help those without.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc, glad that Deborah made it home safely albeit late. You and the others with snowblowers are so kind to help those without.


Morning, Kim. Yes, Deborah was lucky that there was a break in the storm.

We have done this before, not just all at once. Some of the snow bolders were huge, and it took three of us to break them up to blow them away. I think that I might pass on the gym today, however. I am stiff.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Yes, Deborah was lucky that there was a break in the storm.
> 
> We have done this before, not just all at once. Some of the snow bolders were huge, and it took three of us to break them up to blow them away. I think that I might pass on the gym today, however. I am stiff.


I think that you have definitely done your workout for the day Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I think that you have definitely done your workout for the day Marc


True. 

So, how is your day shaping up, mon amie?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> True.
> 
> So, how is your day shaping up, mon amie?


Today is a bookkeeping day - so a lot of numbers floating through my head right now, but it definitely needs to get done so that I can be ready for year end


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Today is a bookkeeping day - so a lot of numbers floating through my head right now, but it definitely needs to get done so that I can be ready for year end


Crunch those numbers, Kim. Care for some strong coffee?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Crunch those numbers, Kim. Care for some strong coffee?


strong coffee, any coffee would be great - all the number have been giving me a migraine, of course it could also be the change in the weather again ???


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> strong coffee, any coffee would be great - all the number have been giving me a migraine, of course it could also be the change in the weather again ???


Coming right up, Kim. I feel the same way when I do my income tax. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are two pictures of a puppy that our male, Gus, sired out in Regina.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Kim. I feel the same way when I do my income tax. XX)


I haven't started income tax yet - this is just normal business bookkeeping but it is for 2 businesses


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I haven't started income tax yet - this is just normal business bookkeeping but it is for 2 businesses


Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afteroon everyone. Out and about this morning, food shopping, et al. A lovely morning for such. Finally decided and purchased the makings for our Valentines Day dinner tomorrow - Jean will enjoy... it involves two big favourites of hers - shrimp, and fresh snap peas. Along with a few more veggies (onion, red pepper, and carrot) it should be quite colourful. I haven't told her what I bought and have planned ... will indicate such in a card in the morning. 

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon amie.


thanks Marc, my business is done for 2012 and as far as I can for 2013, will work on hubby's business tomorrow and get it ready for the accountant as well.


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Morning/afteroon everyone. Out and about this morning, food shopping, et al. A lovely morning for such. Finally decided and purchased the makings for our Valentines Day dinner tomorrow - Jean will enjoy... it involves two big favourites of hers - shrimp, and fresh snap peas. Along with a few more veggies (onion, red pepper, and carrot) it should be quite colourful. I haven't told her what I bought and have planned ... will indicate such in a card in the morning.
> 
> Hope the day's treating everyone well.


that sounds like a nice dinner John. My hubby and I will celebrate on Friday instead of tomorrow due to my teaching schedule


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afteroon everyone. Out and about this morning, food shopping, et al. A lovely morning for such. Finally decided and purchased the makings for our Valentines Day dinner tomorrow - Jean will enjoy... it involves two big favourites of hers - shrimp, and fresh snap peas. Along with a few more veggies (onion, red pepper, and carrot) it should be quite colourful. I haven't told her what I bought and have planned ... will indicate such in a card in the morning.
> 
> Hope the day's treating everyone well.


Afternoon, John. That sounds like a grand meal. Jean should like it.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks Marc, my business is done for 2012 and as far as I can for 2013, will work on hubby's business tomorrow and get it ready for the accountant as well.


Well, our accountants at Dewey, Cheatham and Howe do our business accounts here at The Cafe Chez Marc. I had them do my income tax, and they found a way to deduct the doxies as dependents. However, the CRA ran an audit of my tax form for last year and I had to refund $3.73 since "baby socks" for a doxie with sensitive feet is not a deductable item. Who knew???


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4 PM, and we all know what that means. Anyone care for some tea?


----------



## johnp

Kim and Marc ... thanks. I forget to mention .. I plan to fix miso soup as well (will add a shrimp or two to each bowl, plus a few shelled-peas for colour). We'll have that as an appetizer, giving me a little time off before having to concentrate on the stir-fry. We both enjoy it. Miso paste is rather salty, but we don't partake of it very often. 
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Kim and Marc ... thanks. I forget to mention .. I plan to fix miso soup as well (will add a shrimp or two to each bowl, plus a few shelled-peas for colour). We'll have that as an appetizer, giving me a little time off before having to concentrate on the stir-fry. We both enjoy it. Miso paste is rather salty, but we don't partake of it very often.
> Cheers!!


Sounds even better, John. Too bad you don't live closer. We could have each other over for meals every so often.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds even better, John. Too bad you don't live closer. We could have each other over for meals every so often.


True ... we would sure enjoy tasting one of those great bbq's you and Deborah do (with that secret sauce, eh!!). 

On a side note -- Jean has not been up-to-par for a while, so I'm thinking this kind of meal with help boost her spirits a little. She saw her family-doctor for a 'physical' Tuesday, and did the Bio-Med Lab thing this morning .. she'll be able to see her resiults online this afternoon, and her doctor again soon, for his interpretation of the results.

In the meantime, it's onwards ... and we'll enjoy our balcony time this afternoon, and plan to do the same with our day & dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> True ... we would sure enjoy tasting one of those great bbq's you and Deborah do (with that secret sauce, eh!!).
> 
> On a side note -- Jean has not been up-to-par for a while, so I'm thinking this kind of meal with help boost her spirits a little. She saw her family-doctor for a 'physical' Tuesday, and did the Bio-Med Lab thing this morning .. she'll be able to see her resiults online this afternoon, and her doctor again soon, for his interpretation of the results.
> 
> In the meantime, it's onwards ... and we'll enjoy our balcony time this afternoon, and plan to do the same with our day & dinner tomorrow.


She and her sister made up a batch of this "secret sauce" and they are the last two who know how to do this ............. since not of the three brothers knows how.

Good luck with Jean's results.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> She and her sister made up a batch of this "secret sauce" and they are the last two who know how to do this ............. since not of the three brothers knows how. Good luck with Jean's results.


... sounds good!!! And thanks for the well-wishes.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... sounds good!!! And thanks for the well-wishes.


No problem.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Karl, I know that my grandmothers, my mother and now my wife did/do NOT put in any food coloring. I think that is just for the tourists satisfaction ............ at least I would hope so. Paix, mon ami.


I realize that Marc, but is that Kosher?


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> I realize that Marc, but is that Kosher?


Well, the product may be Kosher, but the tactic is not, at least in my opinion. The yellow tint that comes in my grandmother's soup came from the chicken fat which came from the boiled chicken.


----------



## winwintoo

*Eye update*

I was complaining about my eyes the oter day. I thought I should post an update.

I returned to the lab this morning to see what they could do about the not working glasses. They had checked and the prescription was correct as per the last exam, and they were fitted correctly so they couldn't figure out why I couldn't see. 

They made an emergency appointment with the eye doctor and I hustled over there. He was worried because my vision had deteriorated so quickly.

Upon questioning my recent history, he thinks the deterioration is caused by the norovirus I had after Christmas. He said that te virus really weakens muscles.

So, in summary, my current vision problems were not caused by the cataract surgery. 

I can do exercise to strengthen the muscles and that might help.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I was complaining about my eyes the oter day. I thought I should post an update.
> 
> I returned to the lab this morning to see what they could do about the not working glasses. They had checked and the prescription was correct as per the last exam, and they were fitted correctly so they couldn't figure out why I couldn't see.
> 
> They made an emergency appointment with the eye doctor and I hustled over there. He was worried because my vision had deteriorated so quickly.
> 
> Upon questioning my recent history, he thinks the deterioration is caused by the norovirus I had after Christmas. He said that te virus really weakens muscles.
> 
> So, in summary, my current vision problems were not caused by the cataract surgery.
> 
> I can do exercise to strengthen the muscles and that might help.


Margaret, sounds like a unique situation. Hopefully the exercises will help. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Was out with the snowblower doing the driveway of an elderly couple that lives around the corner from us. Of course, I was invited if for tea and scones. So, I shall pull the pin now and see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the product may be Kosher, but the tactic is not, at least in my opinion. The yellow tint that comes in my grandmother's soup came from the chicken fat which came from the boiled chicken.


Can't disagree with a Jewish grandmother....


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, was up early and finished SAP a while back now. Check the silly tourists who flirt with wild elk in Banff in our video. A puppy taking swimming lessons and a $10 cure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, was up early and finished SAP a while back now. Check the silly tourists who flirt with wild elk in Banff in our video. A puppy taking swimming lessons and a $10 cure.


Morning, Don. Up late so I shall start the coffee and breakfast, do some morning grading and then venture over to SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Can't disagree with a Jewish grandmother....


Very true and very wise, Karl.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, was up early and finished SAP a while back now. Check the silly tourists who flirt with wild elk in Banff in our video. A puppy taking swimming lessons and a $10 cure.


Don, that was an amazing clip about elk in Banff.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that was an amazing clip about elk in Banff.


Yeah it was an amazing clip, but it wasn't in Banff, I made a boo-boo, it was actually Estes, Colorado and it is now corrected. Sorry about that.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone *wave* been up and out already and now I have a special dinner started for my hubby - I am making a pulled pork (one of his favourites) and homemade soft dough rolls. It is the best that I can do on a day when I teach from 4:00 - 8:00 with no breaks


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah it was an amazing clip, but it wasn't in Banff, I made a boo-boo, it was actually Estes, Colorado and it is now corrected. Sorry about that.


Wow, that is even more amazing then ................. since they could shoot the elk if threatened.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah it was an amazing clip, but it wasn't in Banff, I made a boo-boo, it was actually Estes, Colorado and it is now corrected. Sorry about that.


How about some beavers in Calgary???

The Beavers


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN just picked this up, so I thought I would break it here prior to the CBC getting it as well. Those of you who bought your Doxie Express shares at the initial price of $1.55 CAN will now be able to exchange them for the new shares, valued at $475 US.

"US Airways and American Airlines are joining forces with The Doxie Express in an $11 billion deal to create the world's largest airline.

The new airline, which will use the American Airlines name, will beef up the Canadian and American network, particularly along the East Coast, where The Doxie Express covers all of Canada, and US Airways is a major player with its Washington-New York Shuttle and hubs in Philadelphia and Charlotte."

CBC has just reported this, however.

"Former BlackBerry chairman and co-CEO Jim Balsillie no longer holds any shares of the Canadian company he once helped run, according to filings with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission.

As of the end of last year, Balsillie had sold all of his shares in the Waterloo, Ont.-based company, according to regulatory filings. At the end of 2011, while he was still co-CEO of what was then called Research in Motion, Balsillie held 26.8 million shares, or 5.1 per cent of the company.

At the time, his shares were worth $397 million, which he invested in The Doxie Express Airlines which just merged with US Airways and American Airlines." Smart man .............. too bad he was not as good with RIM. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## Rps

Morning all, thought I'd drop in to say hello before my sit down and read session. So have a good day everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, thought I'd drop in to say hello before my sit down and read session. So have a good day everyone!


Afternoon, Rp. Ah yes, the "sit down and read sessions" ........... I remember them well for my dissertation. Spent 3-5 hours a day with no destractions, day in and day out, doing this task. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Valentine's Day everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everyone.


Same to you, Sonal. I hand-delivered some flowers to Deborah in her office. I have some small items here, but she gets a kick with everyone stopping by her office and telling her what a loving/thoughtful/kind husband she has ..............


----------



## johnp

"Happy Valentine's Day"
... our eggs took on a nice shape this morning!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> "Happy Valentine's Day"
> ... our eggs took on a nice shape this morning!!


cute. :lmao::love2::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some tea if anyone is interested.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some tea if anyone is interested.


I am definitely interested in a nice tea to help beat the chill in the air, we are getting some snow again


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am definitely interested in a nice tea to help beat the chill in the air, we are getting some snow again


Afternoon, Kim. One hot tea coming right up.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. One hot tea coming right up.


thank you kindly good sir


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thank you kindly good sir


No problem. How much snow are you folks getting?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> No problem. How much snow are you folks getting?


today is just a dusting but we are expecting another 15 cm or so between now and Tuesday - so definitely nothing compared to you


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> today is just a dusting but we are expecting another 15 cm or so between now and Tuesday - so definitely nothing compared to you


Still, 15cm can be bothersome, especially if it is wet snow. I can't believe the forecast for Sunday/Monday -- nice tomorrow and Saturday and then 30-40cm according to the Weather Network. I hope that it was a mistake. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Same to you, Sonal. I hand-delivered some flowers to Deborah in her office. I have some small items here, but she gets a kick with everyone stopping by her office and telling her what a loving/thoughtful/kind husband she has ..............


Clearly, you've had some practice with this.


----------



## javaqueen

finished teaching for the night *cheer* now to sit back and relax and maybe, just maybe, but don't tell anyone, grab a glass of wine


----------



## iMouse

My lips are sealed, with a nice ale.


----------



## javaqueen

iMouse said:


> My lips are sealed, with a nice ale.


thanks Mouse.......appreciate that


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Clearly, you've had some practice with this.


Yes, and each time I do it there are people who are amazed. This is why I do it on non-traditional days .................. like on a Tuesday in May or October. No special day, just a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> finished teaching for the night *cheer* now to sit back and relax and maybe, just maybe, but don't tell anyone, grab a glass of wine


Great minds think alike, Kim. Just finished teaching about 10 minutes ago and I am about to do the same thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> My lips are sealed, with a nice ale.


Bottoms up, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at out TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the TGIF Breakfast in a bit ............. but first some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## kps

G'morning, glad someone has coffee ready...thanks you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Karl. Coffee coming right up. How are you today?


----------



## kps

Doing good, just getting over some of my treatments. Alls good for now.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Looking forward to a large mug of that good coffee Marc .. thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Doing good, just getting over some of my treatments. Alls good for now.


Good to hear, Karl. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Looking forward to a large mug of that good coffee Marc .. thanks!


Morning, John. One big mug of freshly brewed coffee coming right up. How are you today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. One big mug of freshly brewed coffee coming right up. How are you today?


Pretty good Marc ... after a fine dinner yesterday. Jean was surprised by what I had planned, it turned out great, and we sure enjoyed it all. After both of us not feeling that well in the morning, we ended the day feeling just fine - and happily-filled!!
Hope you and yours had a fine evening as well.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Pretty good Marc ... after a fine dinner yesterday. Jean was surprised by what I had planned, it turned out great, and we sure enjoyed it all. After both of us not feeling that well in the morning, we ended the day feeling just fine - and happily-filled!!
> Hope you and yours had a fine evening as well.
> Cheers!


Good to hear, John. Deborah and I had a grand time as well.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rescued dogs find home in Halifax - The Weather Network

Don, a unique use of RVs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. How are you today?


Good. Had quite a hectic day yesterday, and so hoping for some calm today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The One Video I Guarantee You

Interesting ............... I did not see it the first time around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good. Had quite a hectic day yesterday, and so hoping for some calm today.


Sounds like a perfect day for Sonal Special Herbal Tea. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

No new SAP with my afternoon coffee.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. -2 here but no snow and fields of green.....will probably have to mow the lawns soon.


----------



## Rps

Thought I'd share with you a visual of how voters feel about our party leaders here in Ontario. I'll leave it to you to determine which represents the party leaders and which represents the voters:

Puppy vs. Robot Crab - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. -2 here but no snow and fields of green.....will probably have to mow the lawns soon.


Afternoon, Rp. With this weekend's snow storm, we won't even see our lawns until May or June.

How is the lit review coming along?


----------



## iMouse

Day 5 of 5 is finally over.

If I ever agree to that again, please, someone, have me detained under a Form 1.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

With the asteroid arriving for an extra-close flyby to Earth, which will occur at 2:25 p.m. ET .......... or 3:55PM NST, 4PM High Tea will be served in the underground bomb shelter directly beneath The Cafe Chez Marc. There are enough provisions to keep us all alive and well for two years, so long you don't mind living in a closed area with six doxies. There is apx. 193,932 square feet of space, so it will not be truly tight quarters.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Day 5 of 5 is finally over.
> 
> If I ever agree to that again, please, someone, have me detained under a Form 1.
> 
> Thanks.


Afternoon, John. You do realize that section 4, paragraph 3 on Form 1 provides us the power of attorney over your affairs, and that we are able to have you detained, committed, or enslaved so long as four of us sign the declaration form. Just thought you would want to know ...................... although I would NEVER sign such a form. "Death before Dishonor" is a motto I do not take lightly. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thought I'd share with you a visual of how voters feel about our party leaders here in Ontario. I'll leave it to you to determine which represents the party leaders and which represents the voters:
> 
> Puppy vs. Robot Crab - YouTube


Cute .................. an interesting analogy.

Actually, dachshunds make good predictors of political intelligence.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reOhKtjrojw&NR=1&feature=endscreen]dumb vs. smart wiener dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

'Rush him in to emergency!' -- XX) An interesting item on SAP, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have a supply boat coming in to St.John's with some treats (Rp's favorite coffee, Sonal's favorite tea, Don's favorite beer, John's favorite wine, etc). I shall put these things down in the bomb shelter .................. just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to get the doxies down into the shelter now, and start the 4PM High Tea. See you all later ............... I hope. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to get the doxies out of the shelter now, and start the making dinner -- my special taco treat. Guess we survived.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Going to get the doxies out of the shelter now, and start the making dinner -- my special taco treat. Guess we survived.


Good to hear Marc!! And 'yum', tacos ....


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> You do realize that section 4, paragraph 3 on Form 1 provides us the power of attorney over your affairs, and that we are able to have you detained, committed, or enslaved so long as four of us sign the declaration form.


Oh, you're such a fibber. tptptptp

PDF


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No new SAP with my afternoon coffee.


Sorry about that Marc, was hit by a violent bug about 2:00 a.m. Had me incapacitated for about 14 hours today. Managed to struggle to get SAP up around 3:00 your time. Bit better now, but am headed back to bed.


----------



## iMouse

Guilt, I love it. 

Take care you old poop.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good to hear Marc!! And 'yum', tacos ....


Yes, we had a grand feast. Neighbors came as well to enjoy this Mexican treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Oh, you're such a fibber. tptptptp
> 
> PDF


Oops. I was using the US form. Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry about that Marc, was hit by a violent bug about 2:00 a.m. Had me incapacitated for about 14 hours today. Managed to struggle to get SAP up around 3:00 your time. Bit better now, but am headed back to bed.


Wow. Hope you are feeling better tomorrow. Hope it is not that Norovirus. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and face the new day. I shall start breakfast soon, but first, some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## kps

Morning....up early for a Saturday, what's brewing? I've got my Kurig pumping out caffeine.


----------



## Rps

kps said:


> Morning....up early for a Saturday, what's brewing? I've got my Kurig pumping out caffeine.


Me too, mine is Butter Toffee and will soon be moving to Wild Mountain Blueberry for my second cup....you????

Also, lately my wife and I have been heading to McDs for their chocolate raspberry mocha... a small is only $1 when on special. The things are really quite good ... in fact McDonald's coffee is really very nice and now you can take home the grinds ( at least here in WIndsor ). I've always been a Second Cup guy but if I had the money I would love to open up a McCafe here in Windsor.....


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Morning....up early for a Saturday, what's brewing? I've got my Kurig pumping out caffeine.


Morning, Karl. Try some of our freshly brewed coffee. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Me too, mine is Butter Toffee and will soon be moving to Wild Mountain Blueberry for my second cup....you????
> 
> Also, lately my wife and I have been heading to McDs for their chocolate raspberry mocha... a small is only $1 when on special. The things are really quite good ... in fact McDonald's coffee is really very nice and now you can take home the grinds ( at least here in WIndsor ). I've always been a Second Cup guy but if I had the money I would love to open up a McCafe here in Windsor.....


Morning, Rp. I still say you should drink your coffee here at The Cafe Chez Marc. We have all of your favorite blends ........................... and it's free.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Feeling marginally better after 12 hours sleep, but not quite back to normal yet. SAP is up with a video of an elephant eating a girl's iPhone with a surprise ending, Celibacy Defined and The Beer Belly Is A Myth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that Daredevil Avalanche Skier clip was amazing. I wonder if he survived? The iPhone clip was .................. interesting.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, hope you are feeling better. There seems to be a bug floating around out there as my Mum has been hit with it and can't seem to shake it.

Marc, I always start my day at The Cafe Chez Marc....... but McDs, at least to me, is far better than Starbucks...... but there is nothing like one's local coffee shop...."the place where a community begins" I've always thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Feeling marginally better after 12 hours sleep, but not quite back to normal yet. SAP is up with a video of an elephant eating a girl's iPhone with a surprise ending, Celibacy Defined and The Beer Belly Is A Myth.


Hopefully, you did not catch that new strain of Norovirus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Don, hope you are feeling better. There seems to be a bug floating around out there as my Mum has been hit with it and can't seem to shake it.
> 
> Marc, I always start my day at The Cafe Chez Marc....... but McDs, at least to me, is far better than Starbucks...... but there is nothing like one's local coffee shop...."the place where a community begins" I've always thought.


I agree, Rp. Working at home we strive to have good coffee on hand all the time.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Working at home ...


 ... your chances of running into a modern-day Typhoid Mary are much reduced. 

Just be caution of who you serve coffee to at the Café Chez Marc. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> ... your chances of running into a modern-day Typhoid Mary are much reduced.
> 
> Just be caution of who you serve coffee to at the Café Chez Marc. :lmao:


Well, my catching of regular colds is far less than when I taught on campus. We have a few germophobes in my faculty, so when I want to get out of a boring meeting I tell them that I am coming down with a cold and don't want to spread it to these four people, who will go on sick leave for three months.XX)

We only have the finest patros at The Cafe Chez Marc, so I don't need to be cautious. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C this afternoon. Spent the past couple of hours clearing away some snow from the driveway to make room for tomorrow's snow storm. We are either going to get 10-15cm ................... 20-25cm ...................... or 40+cm depending upon how much ice pellets/sleet we get. More sleet means less snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I spent a couple of hours just driving around the coastline. It was such a nice day and we usually do this on Sunday, but tomorrow is going to be terrible weather so we decided to do it today.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I spent a couple of hours just driving around the coastline. It was such a nice day and we usually do this on Sunday, but tomorrow is going to be terrible weather so we decided to do it today.


Sounds like a nice scenic break Marc. We (w/daughter) did our Saturday morning dim sum thing, with a liquor store stop on the way back, then Jean and I went out and did a short neighbourhood walkabout. A nice morning for such, but that's been changing this afternoon, as the sky has clouded over, and a cold wind has started to come in (to get quite worse this evening, according to the forecast).

We just came in from a shortened break on the balcony. It was nice while the sun was out, but turned rather cool when the sky clouded over, and the breeze started hitting us. So we're in for the rest of the afternoon. 

Will relax away the rest of the afternoon, and after all that food this morning, it'll be a light dinner, so not much prep or cooking to do ... so another break, eh!!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like a nice scenic break Marc. We (w/daughter) did our Saturday morning dim sum thing, with a liquor store stop on the way back, then Jean and I went out and did a short neighbourhood walkabout. A nice morning for such, but that's been changing this afternoon, as the sky has clouded over, and a cold wind has started to come in (to get quite worse this evening, according to the forecast).
> 
> We just came in from a shortened break on the balcony. It was nice while the sun was out, but turned rather cool when the sky clouded over, and the breeze started hitting us. So we're in for the rest of the afternoon.
> 
> Will relax away the rest of the afternoon, and after all that food this morning, it'll be a light dinner, so not much prep or cooking to do ... so another break, eh!!
> 
> Cheers!


It was very scenic, John. We have a favorite look out spot where we watch the Atlantic Ocean pounding against the coastline of NL. Very dramatic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The moon is slowly setting in the western horizon, and soon the sun will be rising in the east. So, time to pull the pin until Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. got off to an early start today and SAP is ready to go for today. 

Today: A video about a car that parks itself, 'No sex since 1955' and cleaning around the house with vodka.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start Sunday Brunch soon, but first some coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is a local item that might be for SAP consideration, even though I know how you feel about the NHL.

Last night, Edmonton had 56 shots on net in the game, breaking a team-record 55 established against the old Minnesota North Stars in 1986.

Colorado vs Edmonton - Recap - NHL - Sports - CBC.ca


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am feeling much better today, thanks. I got about 24 hours of rest in the past 48 and that sure helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I am feeling much better today, thanks. I got about 24 hours of rest in the past 48 and that sure helps.


Good to hear.

Cute "puppy in a bowl" pic. :love2::love2:


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don and all: Cold here today and we actually got about 1" of snow.... the horror of it all. SOme morning smiles:

1- Never test the water with both feet.
2- An archaeologist is a person whose career is in ruins.
3-Forbidden fruit creates many jams.
4- A clear conscience is the sign of a bad memory....


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Hope Sunday morning is treating everyone well. Looking forward to the Sunday Brunch Marc ... but for now, will enjoy your coffee - thanks.


----------



## Rps

Morning John, man you must get up early, it's 9am here...there about 5?


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Morning John, man you must get up early, it's 9am here...there about 5?


True ... 6:20am now. Too many years of getting up early as a student, and throughout my working years!! I'm a morning person - like the peace & quiet, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don and all: Cold here today and we actually got about 1" of snow.... the horror of it all. SOme morning smiles:
> 
> 1- Never test the water with both feet.
> 2- An archaeologist is a person whose career is in ruins.
> 3-Forbidden fruit creates many jams.
> 4- A clear conscience is the sign of a bad memory....


1 inch of snow!!!!!  Oh the humanity. Send in the army.

Liked your morning smiles, Rp.

Care for some coffee and Sunday Brunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Hope Sunday morning is treating everyone well. Looking forward to the Sunday Brunch Marc ... but for now, will enjoy your coffee - thanks.


Morning, John. Sunday Brunch coming right up. Care for anything in particular?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. Sunday Brunch coming right up. Care for anything in particular?


 ... some scrambled eggs and rye toast would be just fine with me at this time. Merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... some scrambled eggs and rye toast would be just fine with me at this time. Merci!


That would be simple to make and I will have some with you. :clap:


----------



## Rps

I'll have some of that as well. Sun is out now and although we are at -10 will hit +5 tomorrow. Anxious ( if that is the word ) to see the season finale of Downton Abbey tonight!!!! For some reason I really enjoy the period series. DA is very character rich and well written. Although I think I would pull the plug after season 4.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'll have some of that as well. Sun is out now and although we are at -10 will hit +5 tomorrow. Anxious ( if that is the word ) to see the season finale of Downton Abbey tonight!!!! For some reason I really enjoy the period series. DA is very character rich and well written. Although I think I would pull the plug after season 4.


Coming right up, Rp. Have to admit that I have not seen any of DA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'll have some of that as well. Sun is out now and although we are at -10 will hit +5 tomorrow. .


Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada 

All the orange and red is snow .............


----------



## SINC

Just finished my favourite soft-boiled egg. Love to dunk my toast in those things. Even better if the toast has a dab or two of strawberry or raspberry jam on it. Yummers! Add a glass of real pulpy orange juice and I am in heaven.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished my favourite soft-boiled egg. Love to dunk my toast in those things. Even better if the toast has a dab or two of strawberry or raspberry jam on it. Yummers! Add a glass of real pulpy orange juice and I am in heaven.


Not much of a soft boiled egg fan, Don, but I love strawberry jam and really love pulpy OJ. :love2:


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> ...... Anxious ( if that is the word ) to see the season finale of Downton Abbey tonight!!!! For some reason I really enjoy the period series. DA is very character rich and well written. Although I think I would pull the plug after season 4.


We just finished watching Downton Abbey S3 (via dvd), and will watch the whole season again soon. We did S1 & S2 twice, before getting S3. Really enjoyed S3 -- imo, it's the best so far. Looking forward to continuing ... but time and how good it stays, will tell on how far we go with the series. 
We really enjoy the British 'soap' dramas and comedy series'.
Enjoy the finale!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM High Tea .............. Downton Abbey style. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Well, I love tea and I love Downton Abbey (have seen all of season 3 already) and so yes, ring Carson, order some tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, I love tea and I love Downton Abbey (have seen all of season 3 already) and so yes, ring Carson, order some tea.


Not sure who Carson might be, but your tea shall be served right now, my Lady.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure who Carson might be, but your tea shall be served right now, my Lady.


.... well-done Sir!!!  :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... well-done Sir!!!  :clap::clap:


As you wish, my Lord.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Man, we are getting it now, with snow being driven by winds that will gust up to 130km/h.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ..... Man, we are getting it now, with snow being driven by winds that will gust up to 130km/h.


Yuck .... good luck, hope it doesn't last too long Marc.

We just came in from a balcony break of close to two hours ... it was cloudy, breezy, and cool when we first went out, but the clouds soon dissipated, the wind went away, and the sun came in and blessed us with its warmth ... a surprise (the forecast did not call for such), and one we much-enjoyed. Attempting to send some your way!!!

It's off to the kitchen for me now ... to do dinner preps, and then relax and enjoy a little red in the glass!!

Hope some of the warmth sent made it your way!!


----------



## iMouse

johnp said:


> Yuck .... good luck, hope it doesn't last too long Marc.


Perhaps he needs to be outfitted, to be able to hang-on to the rock?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yuck .... good luck, hope it doesn't last too long Marc.
> 
> We just came in from a balcony break of close to two hours ... it was cloudy, breezy, and cool when we first went out, but the clouds soon dissipated, the wind went away, and the sun came in and blessed us with its warmth ... a surprise (the forecast did not call for such), and one we much-enjoyed. Attempting to send some your way!!!
> 
> It's off to the kitchen for me now ... to do dinner preps, and then relax and enjoy a little red in the glass!!
> 
> Hope some of the warmth sent made it your way!!


Well, we got about 5-6 inches of snow, an inch or so of ice pellets, and now blasting sleet, driven by winds that are gusting at nearly 120km/h. With the temps at just below 0C, it is not freezing solid to the phone and power lines, so that is a blessing. Snow is being forecast for every day this coming week, but nothing more than 10cm which is also a blessing.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Perhaps he needs to be outfitted, to be able to hang-on to the rock?


Good idea, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

The lights are starting to flicker, so I best shut down the computer. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

No UPS Doc? Shame.


----------



## javaqueen

Hi everyone, sorry that I haven't been around much but, we have finished 95% of the drywall and the mudding of the walls, so excited and so tired.


----------



## SINC

Wow, you are sure making progress Kim, no wonder you are tired.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> No UPS Doc? Shame.


No, when the power goes it is gone for hours/days.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Hi everyone, sorry that I haven't been around much but, we have finished 95% of the drywall and the mudding of the walls, so excited and so tired.


Kudos, Kim. Good luck on the final 5%.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies, so time to get up and make some coffee ............ at least for me. Breakfast shall begin in a little bit.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies, so time to get up and make some coffee ............ at least for me. Breakfast shall begin in a little bit.


Morning --S'bout time..;-)


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Marc, a couple of things of interest for you on SAP today including 'remembering Hollywood Squares, but the thing not to be missed is today's video. It shows a day in the life of a young man who is a baker. While I hesitate to post long videos, this one is just over 10 minutes and worth the time to watch. If you ever thought being a baker is easy, think again. But the real story is of a young man totally in love with his job and very good at it too. You may even recognize the background music!


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Morning --S'bout time..;-)


Coffee and breakfast coming right up, Karl. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Marc, a couple of things of interest for you on SAP today including 'remembering Hollywood Squares, but the thing not to be missed is today's video. It shows a day in the life of a young man who is a baker. While I hesitate to post long videos, this one is just over 10 minutes and worth the time to watch. If you ever thought being a baker is easy, think again. But the real story is of a young man totally in love with his job and very good at it too. You may even recognize the background music!


Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I have enough time to watch that clip. How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Just fine thanks, Marc. I will be grabbing another couple of hours sleep soon though, once my backups for the day are done. Then the rest of the day is mine to enjoy.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I have enough time to watch that clip. How are you feeling today?


Thanks for breakfast, Marc.

Tired and weak. Radiation sucks all energy out of you.

How bout you?


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Thanks for breakfast, Marc.
> 
> Tired and weak. Radiation sucks all energy out of you.
> 
> How bout you?


No problem, Karl. Sorry to hear about how you are feeling. I have not gone through this myself, but know people who have, so I wish you well. Bonne chance.

All goes well here. Merci, mon ami.

Just out of curiosity, what initially brought you to The Shang, as we like to call this thread?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just fine thanks, Marc. I will be grabbing another couple of hours sleep soon though, once my backups for the day are done. Then the rest of the day is mine to enjoy.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Wow, you are sure making progress Kim, no wonder you are tired.





Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Kim. Good luck on the final 5%.


Morning, there is more than 5% to be done, but we are hiring out someone to do the carpeting for us, so only 5% more for us to do, then find the right pianos and then get everything set up. We are hoping to have everything ready by March 18th


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning, there is more than 5% to be done, but we are hiring out someone to do the carpeting for us, so only 5% more for us to do, then find the right pianos and then get everything set up. We are hoping to have everything ready by March 18th


Good to hear, Kim. My three pianos was not a grand enough gift? :-( Sorry, they are the best we have.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this just in -- Tiny Treasures Nursery School in Lower Sackville is closed. Thus, your son must be experiencing a great deal of snow, since this nursery school is the last to close EVER in NS. Their motto, "Tell your child that 'It is make it to preschool ........ or die trying. Death before dishonor'." They help train Navy SEALS for the US Special Forces.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool clip, Don. When I was a boy, I wanted to work in a Jewish bakery that was about two blocks from my house. There is something about the smell and texture of freshly baked bread, especially rye bread and bagels. :love2::love2:


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> No, when the power goes it is gone for hours/days.


Still, if you had one for your computer, when the power finally does fail, it would allow you time to say bye-bye, save your files and do a normal shut-down.

Mine is a 750, and is good for about 20 minutes on my iMac, if needed. 

If I only use a few minutes to shut things down, it provides back-up for my answering machine for quite a while.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Kim, Karl, et al. Sunny here today and it will hit around +5 so the snow should be gone. Not much happening here today other than clean up the house and finish my reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Still, if you had one for your computer, when the power finally does fail, it would allow you time to say bye-bye, save your files and do a normal shut-down.
> 
> Mine is a 750, and is good for about 20 minutes on my iMac, if needed.
> 
> If I only use a few minutes to shut things down, it provides back-up for my answering machine for quite a while.


Might look into this, John. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Kim, Karl, et al. Sunny here today and it will hit around +5 so the snow should be gone. Not much happening here today other than clean up the house and finish my reading.


Morning, Rp. Sunny and +5C here as well ............. but our snow will be with us until May.


----------



## Rps

Don this might be of interest to you for SAP, and Marc, since she is with Memorial you might have seen this as well. In the Windsor Star today Robert Sibley has written a piece on how students couldn't find Africa on a map. He quotes a test given by Prof. Judith Adler from Memorial where students were asked to pin point continents on a map which 3/4 couldn't. They also couldn't find France, England Ireland etc... Just thinking that if you had a blank map on the screen how many of us could find those same places..... interesting don't you think. Sibley contends that the net and tv are making students passive learners


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. MacBook is giving me strange problems today.... this makes me decidedly not a happy camper.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Don this might be of interest to you for SAP, and Marc, since she is with Memorial you might have seen this as well. In the Windsor Star today Robert Sibley has written a piece on how students couldn't find Africa on a map. He quotes a test given by Prof. Judith Adler from Memorial where students were asked to pin point continents on a map which 3/4 couldn't. They also couldn't find France, England Ireland etc... Just thinking that if you had a blank map on the screen how many of us could find those same places..... interesting don't you think. Sibley contends that the net and tv are making students passive learners


Given how easy it would be, I am amazed that TV news casters do not routinely do a 3 or 4 second zoom down to the location of whatever country or city they happen to be reporting on. Given how national boundaries are changing and nations being renamed, I suspect all of us would see a big improvement in our geographical knowledge. 

Would not take any longer as I am sure most viewers would prefer that, to the typical talking head.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Kim. My three pianos was not a grand enough gift? :-( Sorry, they are the best we have.


They would be amazing to have - but I don't have the space for them.........now on the other hand to use them virtually would be fantastic


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone. MacBook is giving me strange problems today.... this makes me decidedly not a happy camper.


Sonal, is this the laptop that you spilled something on and MacDoc rescued for you? If so, it might be a late result of that spill come back to haunt you such as residue finally causing issues. Just a thought.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan depending how old you are the maps seem to be changing back. When I was in public school our maps were pre-world war 1. So many of the countries that were later to become the USSR were listed as separate countries. When I got to high school they had newer maps and so those countries were just blocked as the USSR. But not knowing the continents....... that is really poor. I can still name them all: Africa, Asia, North and South America, Australia, Antarctic, Europe, and finally Dr. G's favourite....Newfoundland................


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Sonal, is this the laptop that you spilled something on and MacDoc rescued for you? If so, it might be a late result of that spill come back to haunt you such as residue finally causing issues. Just a thought.


No, this is the one I got from MacDoc to replace that one.

The orange-juice damaged laptop still (mostly) works; a few months after clean up, it started not waking from sleep... but if I restarted it, it was fine. So I can use it as a back-up, but I'd much rather have something that, um, works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don this might be of interest to you for SAP, and Marc, since she is with Memorial you might have seen this as well. In the Windsor Star today Robert Sibley has written a piece on how students couldn't find Africa on a map. He quotes a test given by Prof. Judith Adler from Memorial where students were asked to pin point continents on a map which 3/4 couldn't. They also couldn't find France, England Ireland etc... Just thinking that if you had a blank map on the screen how many of us could find those same places..... interesting don't you think. Sibley contends that the net and tv are making students passive learners


Yes, it is a big issue here. I was interviewed, since I have taught undergrad courses to train teachers to teach social studies in K-6 and 7-12. I included as part of my course geography, which included map identification as well as some of the questions I had to take on my Canadian Citizenship test. Fail these tests and you don't pass my course. So, my students knew many of these things ............. or else. XX)


----------



## Rps

Kim buried in the bowels of this site Don had a thread called Another Little Thing to Drive You Nuts....so something like that. In it is a musical grid which is quite entertaining....a virtual piano if you will. Maybe Don still has it or can show you the link...may be fun for you and our students.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone. MacBook is giving me strange problems today.... this makes me decidedly not a happy camper.


Sorry to hear this, Sonal. I am going to get a new 13" MacBook Pro with Retina display from the university, which I will let my son use so I can finally get back my 15"MBP and then install Snow Leopard on that laptop.

Good luck with your MBP, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Given how easy it would be, I am amazed that TV news casters do not routinely do a 3 or 4 second zoom down to the location of whatever country or city they happen to be reporting on. Given how national boundaries are changing and nations being renamed, I suspect all of us would see a big improvement in our geographical knowledge.
> 
> Would not take any longer as I am sure most viewers would prefer that, to the typical talking head.


A grand idea, Bob.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> They would be amazing to have - but I don't have the space for them.........now on the other hand to use them virtually would be fantastic


Well, we have small pianos, but they are baby grands. What are you looking for in the way of a piano?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Kim buried in the bowels of this site Don had a thread called Another Little Thing to Drive You Nuts....so something like that. In it is a musical grid which is quite entertaining....a virtual piano if you will. Maybe Don still has it or can show you the link...may be fun for you and our students.....


I suspect you mean this one Rp, non?

Tonematrix


----------



## Rps

Yep that's it Don, it might be a great tool for a piano teacher.......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Yep that's it Don, it might be a great tool for a piano teacher.......


You may just be right Rp, especially since you can save different compositions with that site. Let's see what Kim has to say.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Kim buried in the bowels of this site Don had a thread called Another Little Thing to Drive You Nuts....so something like that. In it is a musical grid which is quite entertaining....a virtual piano if you will. Maybe Don still has it or can show you the link...may be fun for you and our students.....


went looking to see if I could find it, no such luck - have to wait for Don to arrive and save the day


----------



## Rps

Kim, Don was kind enough to re post it on this thread at post 87809...


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> I suspect you mean this one Rp, non?
> 
> Tonematrix


what is it supposed to do?? I only get a black screen with music playing


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> went looking to see if I could find it, no such luck - have to wait for Don to arrive and save the day


Kim, I already did. it was on the previous page:

Tonematrix


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Kim, Don was kind enough to re post it on this thread at post 87809...


saw after I posted, thank you


----------



## Rps

Kim click on the little black boxes in the matrix...... it builds chords if you will.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Kim click on the little black boxes in the matrix...... it builds chords if you will.


the only thing that I see is a black screen - no boxes - nothing


----------



## SINC

click on the individual boxes. They are all notes and it will play you a tune. 

You should see this, just give it time to load.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> click on the individual boxes. They are all notes and it will play you a tune.
> 
> You should see this, just give it time to load.


ok - gave it some time and it loaded and it is quite interesting - the melody that I was able to get was beautiful and the way that you can change it so quickly and easily will help with kids learning and having fun at the same time - thank you for sharing


----------



## javaqueen

so I found a new Avatar - let me know what you all think???


----------



## javaqueen

If I could have had a GIF I would have used this one


----------



## kps

It's Family Day in Ontario and I almost fainted when Canada Post knocked on my door with a package...I guess some federal employees have to work or their contract can trump Provincial holidays.


----------



## javaqueen

kps said:


> It's Family Day in Ontario and I almost fainted when Canada Post knocked on my door with a package...I guess some federal employees have to work or their contract can trump Provincial holidays.


watching the news last night - mail delivery is on - but garbage pick up is off


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Sonal. I am going to get a new 13" MacBook Pro with Retina display from the university, which I will let my son use so I can finally get back my 15"MBP and then install Snow Leopard on that laptop.
> 
> Good luck with your MBP, mon amie.


I'm irked because I have papers due. And this machine is just a year old.

Still, if it's toast, I might switch over to an Air.


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> I'm irked because I have papers due. And this machine is just a year old.
> 
> Still, if it's toast, I might switch over to an Air.


I had an air and loved it for the weight, now I am on a MBP so that I can record my students and then give them cd's of their music


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> so I found a new Avatar - let me know what you all think???


Cool ............. but you are still Kim to us here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> It's Family Day in Ontario and I almost fainted when Canada Post knocked on my door with a package...I guess some federal employees have to work or their contract can trump Provincial holidays.


No Family Day here in NL, Karl. I think that we are the only province that does not have this sort of holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm irked because I have papers due. And this machine is just a year old.
> 
> Still, if it's toast, I might switch over to an Air.


The MBA is a fine machine, Sonal. I am amazed at how thin it is.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> No Family Day here in NL, Karl. I think that we are the only province that does not have this sort of holiday.


Yes marc it's provincial, I lost a lieu day at work thanks to this February silliness.


----------



## johnp

Re: Family Day .... our (dipstick) Premier decided to have our first one last Monday .. so it was out of tune with the other Provinces who have such. A costly waste of time, especially for the small business owners. And no syncing between Provinces for family members who might get the day off, and truly wish to make a long-weekend get-together out of it.
Like the saying said ... "You can't soar like an eagle, if you flock with turkeys" ...


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Yes marc it's provincial, I lost a lieu day at work thanks to this February silliness.


Sorry to hear this, Karl.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Re: Family Day .... our (dipstick) Premier decided to have our first one last Monday .. so it was out of tune with the other Provinces who have such. A costly waste of time, especially for the small business owners. And no syncing between Provinces for family members who might get the day off, and truly wish to make a long-weekend get-together out of it.
> Like the saying said ... "You can't soar like an eagle, if you flock with turkeys" ...


Well, at least it is a day off in the end of winter. For us, since it is still the middle of winter, it is felt that we lose too many days due to snow closures that we don't need a Feb. holiday. tptptptp


----------



## Rps

Say Don, something for SAP???? Not sure if you have posted or seen this but it is interesting:

Making your head spin II - Tricks,illusions,maths or science? (8/9) - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Don, something for SAP???? Not sure if you have posted or seen this but it is interesting:
> 
> Making your head spin II - Tricks,illusions,maths or science? (8/9) - YouTube


I thought that there was something odd about his mouth and eyes and this was confirmed when it was flipped. Still, very strange .................... and creepy.


----------



## Rps

Yeah it is quite strange isn't it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah it is quite strange isn't it.


Creepy .................


----------



## Dr.G.

This afternoon's 4PM High Tea was a bit of a drawn out affair today. Seems all people wanted to do was to chat about DA. Never having seen the show, all I could do was smile and nod my head.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone - just finished making dinner for hubby and myself - mashed potatoes, glazed carrots and a marinated flank steak grilled of course - a nice glass of wine and everything was wonderful


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone - just finished making dinner for hubby and myself - mashed potatoes, glazed carrots and a marinated flank steak grilled of course - a nice glass of wine and everything was wonderful


Creepy ................... that is what Deborah is making. Of course, you don't know her secret marinating sauce, so I guess we won't call in the Paranormal Squad .......... unless you have the same red wine as we do .................. and doxies hoping for a bit of steak.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. And it's "yum" to all the meals that have been mentioned!! It's just past 3pm here, and you're making me hungry!!!

For our dinner, I'll be doing a small pork sirloin steak for me, and a fish (basa) filet for she (each dashed with our favoured spices) ... and served with steamed rice, and cole claw (w/apple, orange, and banana). 

Jean will be doing perogies tomorrow .... now what to have with them?

Cheers, and happy eating everyone!!


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Creepy ................... that is what Deborah is making. Of course, you don't know her secret marinating sauce, so I guess we won't call in the Paranormal Squad .......... unless you have the same red wine as we do .................. and doxies hoping for a bit of steak.


I use a dry rub on my steak - so probably different there and I had a white chardonnay - wasn't in the mood for red and the white chardonnay is just as nice with steak 
no doxies but we had cats begging


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. And it's "yum" to all the meals that have been mentioned!! It's just past 3pm here, and you're making me hungry!!!
> 
> For our dinner, I'll be doing a small pork sirloin steak for me, and a fish (basa) filet for she (each dashed with our favoured spices) ... and served with steamed rice, and cole claw (w/apple, orange, and banana).
> 
> Jean will be doing perogies tomorrow .... now what to have with them?
> 
> Cheers, and happy eating everyone!!


Same to you, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I use a dry rub on my steak - so probably different there and I had a white chardonnay - wasn't in the mood for red and the white chardonnay is just as nice with steak
> no doxies but we had cats begging


Well, that was totally different than us, Kim. Did you have honey on your carrots?

No doxies???????????????????????


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, that was totally different than us, Kim. Did you have honey on your carrots?
> 
> No doxies???????????????????????


glad that they weren't the same and I use butter and brown sugar on my carrots.

No doxies - but my cats are very canine like, I have brown bengals


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> glad that they weren't the same and I use butter and brown sugar on my carrots.
> 
> No doxies - but my cats are very canine like, I have brown bengals


You need a doxie, Kim. Here is Rootie, our very first doxie, as a pup soon after we got him. And then there is Rootie and Daisy as a pup when we first got her. Daisy is still with us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

have a good night Marc, chat more tomorrow when I am done my morning students


----------



## iMouse

javaqueen said:


> glad that they weren't the same and I use butter and brown sugar on my carrots.
> 
> No doxies - but my cats are very canine like, I have brown Bengals


Wiki doesn't give their size/weight, but I know that Maine ***** are very much dog-like in their behaviour.

And they are BIG, especially the males.

Maine **** - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## javaqueen

iMouse said:


> Wiki doesn't give their size/weight, but I know that Maine ***** are very much dog-like in their behaviour.
> 
> And they are BIG, especially the males.
> 
> Maine **** - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I love Maine ***** too  
actually I love all animals


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, surprised that I beat Dr. G in here today, oh well I shall start the coffee so that it is ready when Marc gets here


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, surprised that I beat Dr. G in here today, oh well I shall start the coffee so that it is ready when Marc gets here


Morning, Kim. Had a conference Skype from 730AM to 930PM with one of our doctoral students who lives in Saudi Arabia. Had to go into my office for this so I am now back to make fresh coffee and breakfast.

How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Had a conference Skype from 730AM to 930PM with one of our doctoral students who lives in Saudi Arabia. Had to go into my office for this so I am now back to make fresh coffee and breakfast.
> 
> How are you today?


Doing well so far today - woke up to rain this morning which is supposed to turn into snow sometime this afternoon - we shall see


----------



## javaqueen

How are you doing Marc? hope that your conference call went well


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> How are you doing Marc? hope that your conference call went well


Yes, it went well. We have to watch what we talk about since he is there now, and certain topics that we could discuss in the privacy of my office is not to be discussed there in SA.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Today on SAP a video of a desk built 300 years ago that will amaze you, pinwheel puppies and an unusual lawn sale.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Today on SAP a video of a desk built 300 years ago that will amaze you, pinwheel puppies and an unusual lawn sale.


Morning, Don. That pinwheel of Scottie puppies has become a classic in just the past week or so since CNN displayed it on their web site.


----------



## eMacMan

Coming to a winter carnival near you???

SAP material?

AKA do not try this yourself.

We've Landed: Daredevil Chicherit's Full MINI Backflip - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Coming to a winter carnival near you???
> 
> SAP material?
> 
> AKA do not try this yourself.
> 
> We've Landed: Daredevil Chicherit's Full MINI Backflip - YouTube


Cool. All we have at our winter carnivals is snow. 

How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. All we have at our winter carnivals is snow.
> 
> How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


Just celebrated our big winter carnival yesterday. No guests or activities other than shifting snow around.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Just celebrated our big winter carnival yesterday. No guests or activities other than shifting snow around.


Sounds like a fine event, Bob. When tourists come to NL to see the ice bergs, we suggest that they take some of the snow with them as a momento.


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon everyone, had a wonderful lunch with my youngest daughter today  now to get ready for the students beginning in about 45 minutes


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Nice day on the go here, bright and dry for my early-am walk, subsequent shopping, and the like. Busy morning for Jean ... she made perogies for our dinner today -- yeah!! I'll do the rest, but sure enjoy her perogies, and all the effort it takes to prepare them from scratch!! Now what to have with them? I'm thinking a little chicken and my "fruity" cole slaw could work.

Looking forward to our balcony break ... coming up soon. Have some white for she, and some red for me ... to add to our enjoyment in the fresh air.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> afternoon everyone, had a wonderful lunch with my youngest daughter today  now to get ready for the students beginning in about 45 minutes


Good to hear, Kim. Good luck teaching today.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Nice day on the go here, bright and dry for my early-am walk, subsequent shopping, and the like. Busy morning for Jean ... she made perogies for our dinner today -- yeah!! I'll do the rest, but sure enjoy her perogies, and all the effort it takes to prepare them from scratch!! Now what to have with them? I'm thinking a little chicken and my "fruity" cole slaw could work.
> 
> Looking forward to our balcony break ... coming up soon. Have some white for she, and some red for me ... to add to our enjoyment in the fresh air.
> 
> Cheers everyone.


Afternoon, John. I love perogies .............. send some here ............... along with some sunshine and warmth. 0C and snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Don, SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going with my son and his girlfriend to a trivia contest tonight at a local microbrewery. This should be interesting. Later ................


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> Don, SAP material?


Indeed it is, merci monsieur.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone *yawn* another long day teaching today, but now it is time to relax - thinking about a nice cup of tea


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is, merci monsieur.


"Always looking, always sharing". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone *yawn* another long day teaching today, but now it is time to relax - thinking about a nice cup of tea


Tea sounds good to me as well, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from trivia, but time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Back from trivia, but time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


Too self-effacing to admit you whooped their asses? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Too self-effacing to admit you whooped their asses? :lmao:


Well, this was my first night, and the team got it's best score, finishine 1 1/2 points behind the leader ................... we even won a pizza. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall start the coffee brewing .................. and await a new SAP.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, your new SAP awaits with a video about the bus system in Cardiff, Wales, a young girl has troubles with her dog in our mini clip and a haunted mirror for sale.

Lots of comments from readers on that desk video of yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once I finish my morning grading and get some fresh coffee.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don and Marc - coffee sounds great right now. Will check out SAP in a few minutes


----------



## javaqueen

how is everyone this morning? we had a very windy night last night, made it difficult to sleep and I thought that I might wake up to a bunch of snow - but no such luck LOL oh well


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, your new SAP awaits with a video about the bus system in Cardiff, Wales, a young girl has troubles with her dog in our mini clip and a haunted mirror for sale.
> 
> Lots of comments from readers on that desk video of yesterday.


felt bad for the young girl with the dog and there is no way that I would like to have that mirror LOL


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Sad day around here with the news of the passing of Eugene Whelan at 88. He was much loved in this neck of the woods and had something that many of our recent cabinet ministers lack, political and technical skill in his area and a charisma that many would surely envy....green hat and all.

He had quite a rich history and will be missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> how is everyone this morning? we had a very windy night last night, made it difficult to sleep and I thought that I might wake up to a bunch of snow - but no such luck LOL oh well


Afternoon, Kim. It is normally windy here this time of year (e.g., 50km/h gusts are considered breezes and are ignored). When they get to 100km/h we take notice, over 130km/h we keep the doxies inside ..................... and from 150-175km/h gusts, we just pray.

We are getting snow tomorrow and will wake up on Friday to 25+cm of snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Sad day around here with the news of the passing of Eugene Whelan at 88. He was much loved in this neck of the woods and had something that many of our recent cabinet ministers lack, political and technical skill in his area and a charisma that many would surely envy....green hat and all.
> 
> He had quite a rich history and will be missed.


Afternoon, Rp. I met him in the TO airport when he was Minister of Agriculture. The prof I was with knew who he was and we went up to say hello. He was very friendly ............ and that green hat made him distinctive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea here in St.John's, but I could make it for anyone in the eastern time zone in about 25 minutes. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rare lynx sighting in Banff National Park - The Weather Network

Don, more SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

John, saw that you posted this in TPBM thread -- "False ... 25 years in Atlantic Canada, split amongst NS, NF, and NB." There is no more NF, since we are now NL, the Province of Newfoundland and Labrador. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone *wave* finished teaching for the night now to relax and enjoy some time with my hubby, hope that you all had a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone *wave* finished teaching for the night now to relax and enjoy some time with my hubby, hope that you all had a great day


Good to hear, Kim. Sit back and relax now. I am finished teaching in about 4 minutes. I teach until about 11PM each day and then call it a night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished grading, so time to pull the pin. Tomorrow and Friday will be a long day of shoveling. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Finished grading, so time to pull the pin. Tomorrow and Friday will be a long day of shoveling. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


Sleep well Marc, hope that the snow isn't as bad as they are saying


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP awaits with a video all should see once in their lifetime. The sad state of ocean pollution and how it kills birds on Midway.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Sleep well Marc, hope that the snow isn't as bad as they are saying


Thanks, Kim. Latest forecast is for 25-35cm today and 5-10cm tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP awaits with a video all should see once in their lifetime. The sad state of ocean pollution and how it kills birds on Midway.


Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once I finish my morning grading. Sadly, I have seen the ocean pollution on the Atlantic Ocean and how it harms birds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have the coffee ready in a moment, and then go outside to salt the driveway. About a cm or two of frozen drizzle has made it like an ice rink, and I want to get it ready for the heavy snowfall forecast for today and tomorrow. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the snow has started falling quite heavily here at just past 10AM, so I best to get breakfast on the go. It is going to be a long day of shoveling.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall have the coffee ready in a moment, and then go outside to salt the driveway. About a cm or two of frozen drizzle has made it like an ice rink, and I want to get it ready for the heavy snowfall forecast for today and tomorrow. Later.





Dr.G. said:


> Well, the snow has started falling quite heavily here at just past 10AM, so I best to get breakfast on the go. It is going to be a long day of shoveling.


Thanks for the coffee Marc, now I am off for a doctor's appointment - shall check in with you all later and see how much accumulation you have received.

Don I will check out SAP once I am back from my doctor's and have a fresh cup of coffee and possibly some tissues because of the video that you have posted. 


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Good luck at the doctor's office. 

The snow is falling so heavily now that it is at the "inch and hour" intensity, so we shall see what it is like when you return for some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, good Mark Twain quote in today's SAP -- "If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will not bite you. This is the principal difference between a dog and a man." Mark Twain (1835-1910)


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Good luck at the doctor's office.
> 
> The snow is falling so heavily now that it is at the "inch and hour" intensity, so we shall see what it is like when you return for some freshly brewed coffee.


keep it hot and we'll both get there...just fine ;-)


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Good luck at the doctor's office.
> 
> The snow is falling so heavily now that it is at the "inch and hour" intensity, so we shall see what it is like when you return for some freshly brewed coffee.





kps said:


> keep it hot and we'll both get there...just fine ;-)


back from the doctor's office - Marc you get so much snow, if we got that much snow people would complain, complain, complain - they already do

morning Kim - keeping it hot is the way to go


----------



## KC4

G'Day Shang! 

Hope all are well, despite the snow. 

I'll be pleased to join in the coffee consumption.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> keep it hot and we'll both get there...just fine ;-)


Cool, Karl. However, these are not allowed on the streets of St.John's ......... and if we wait until dark the snow will be well over the tires. Still, we could go through Pippy Park quite well on that machine.

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Hope all went well at the doctor's office.

Just finished clearing away about 5 inches of snow, but it has slowed down now so all that I did will not be filled in within the next couple of hours. At least I have a path to the snowblower and the doxies have a way of going outside. It is great snowball/snowperson snow and kids who are off today are in Churchill Park trying to make big snowmounds. Very wet and very heavy snow.

No sense complaining about the snow .............. just keep shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> G'Day Shang!
> 
> Hope all are well, despite the snow.
> 
> I'll be pleased to join in the coffee consumption.


Afternoon, Kim. Glad to see you back in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?

Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all: cold here today but not as bad as yesterday....may see some snow/rain. Marc if they had 5 inches of snow here the place would grind to a halt.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Glad to see you back in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?
> 
> Coffee coming right up.


Thanks Marc,

Life is still very busy for me. I am looking forward to a kickboxing session today though. That ought to be fun. 

Good Luck with your snow.


----------



## kps

javaqueen said:


> morning Kim - keeping it hot is the way to go


Hey Javaqueen, ever since you joined here a year ago you, addressed me as "Kim" I just let it go, but I think it's about time that I tell you my name is Karl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all: cold here today but not as bad as yesterday....may see some snow/rain. Marc if they had 5 inches of snow here the place would grind to a halt.


Afternoon, Rp. We can get 5 inches of snow in a day with just flurries. This, however, is a snowstorm. The snow has just turned to ice crystals, which is actually making shoveling a bit easier. My son is out on the back deck clearing it off for the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc,
> 
> Life is still very busy for me. I am looking forward to a kickboxing session today though. That ought to be fun.
> 
> Good Luck with your snow.


Good to hear, Kim. As long as you are well and back to kicking. Stay healthy. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Hey Javaqueen, ever since you joined here a year ago you, addressed me as "Kim" I just let it go, but I think it's about time that I tell you my name is Karl.


Yes, we already have two Kims and zero Karls, so this is a good distribution of our K's. Now, I am not sure where to place Rp, since he does not want to go by his given name of Rapscallion Phineas ................ but then again, neither would I. Life as a "Marc" is hard enough when everyone spells it Mark.


----------



## SINC

Morning again everyone. Got a couple of hours shut eye and now am off to Staples. We now have two cordless phones in the house, both about 10 years old and both need new batteries. When I checked battery prices, they run about $25 per phone for the rechargeable packs. Then checked a new phone with two handsets and they are only $49.95. Seems silly to me to put new batteries in 10 year old phones when for the same price we can replace them with new, under warranty phones is the way to go.

I also stopped there a couple days back to pick up a 32 GB flash drive to store an extra copy of my website files. Sandisk brand was $35. I decided to check online and found the same brand at Amazon Canada for $20, so I ordered two. One can really stretch a buck if you spend some time looking. And no, it has nothing to do with my ancestry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, finished round two of the shoveling (with Stephen's help). I did a neighbor's driveway while they were at work. They have a 90 year old grandfather at home and a 13 year old who is home sick, so the Snow Angels were out once again in the cover of darkness (actually ice crystals).


----------



## Dr.G.

Round three ............. did the driveway once again and the driveway of a neighbor. She came home about five minutes after I finished. She called over to see if I had done this, and I said "Not me, but it might have been Ida." Ida is famous on our street -- when people ask me if I knew who cleared away their driveway, I reply "I'da know". :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

I am ready for some hot tea. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Round three ............. did the driveway once again and the driveway of a neighbor. She came home about five minutes after I finished. She called over to see if I had done this, and I said "Not me, but it might have been Ida." Ida is famous on our street -- when people ask me if I knew who cleared away their driveway, I reply "I'da know". :lmao:


Good one Marc!! You definitely are a "Snow Angel" in your neighbourhood. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one Marc!! You definitely are a "Snow Angel" in your neighbourhood. :clap::clap:


Me???? Thank Ida. 

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Me???? Thank Ida.
> 
> How are you today, mon ami?


I'm quite 'ok' Marc, thanks. For us, it's been a rather chilly day -- damp-cold stuff. So I'm preparing some "comfort food" for our dinner -- a pork (shoulder steak) stew. Have a selection of potato, yam, sweet potato, carrot, onion, and white turnip to go in ... along with the spices, et al. It should be tasty and "comforting".

It's Jean's birthday Friday, so daughter and I are all prepared to help her celebrate her day. We're booked at a small, Japanese restaurant for a birthday lunch - did her son's birthday at the same place last August and sure enjoyed it. Jean and I will then relax and enjoy the afternoon and rest of the day here, helped a little by what I know the daughter has tucked into her birthday offerings (some good cheeer!!).

We just came in from a half-hour+ outside on the balcony ... fresh!! Off to the kitchen to start the stew soon.

Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Just finished prepping the cabbage and boiled potatoes, now sitting in a pot of water and ready to turn on about 5:15. They will go with the corned beef that I have had boiling on the stove since about 2:00. Will take it out of the pot and let it rest at about the same time. Then mix up some Keen's hot mustard and a few slices of all thick sliced bakery grain bread and supper is a go. Both Ann and Crystal usually get home about 5:30 and like to eat before 6:00. I think I have done it again.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I'm quite 'ok' Marc, thanks. For us, it's been a rather chilly day -- damp-cold stuff. So I'm preparing some "comfort food" for our dinner -- a pork (shoulder steak) stew. Have a selection of potato, yam, sweet potato, carrot, onion, and white turnip to go in ... along with the spices, et al. It should be tasty and "comforting".
> 
> It's Jean's birthday Friday, so daughter and I are all prepared to help her celebrate her day. We're booked at a small, Japanese restaurant for a birthday lunch - did her son's birthday at the same place last August and sure enjoyed it. Jean and I will then relax and enjoy the afternoon and rest of the day here, helped a little by what I know the daughter has tucked into her birthday offerings (some good cheeer!!).
> 
> We just came in from a half-hour+ outside on the balcony ... fresh!! Off to the kitchen to start the stew soon.
> 
> Cheers!!


Good to hear, John. Deborah's birthday is in early March and we are going to a French restaurant. I don't like the food there, but she does, and it IS her birthday.

Just came in from a couple of hours of clearing away the driveways of three neighbors. Not enough for the snow blower since it is only able five inches of fresh snow, but it is good exercise.


----------



## SINC

Corned beef and cabbage supper declared a success! Yes!


----------



## javaqueen

kps said:


> Hey Javaqueen, ever since you joined here a year ago you, addressed me as "Kim" I just let it go, but I think it's about time that I tell you my name is Karl.


I am so sorry *blush* I keep getting people mixed up. Please accept my apology


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. An early morning of shoveling seems to be in the cards. Then, I shall consider our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

another long and tiring day - my shoulder and lower back are both in complete agony once again


----------



## kps

javaqueen said:


> I am so sorry *blush* I keep getting people mixed up. Please accept my apology


There's absolutely no reason for you to apologize, it's all good.

Cheers!


----------



## javaqueen

kps said:


> There's absolutely no reason for you to apologize, it's all good.
> 
> Cheers!


thank you Karl


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> another long and tiring day - my shoulder and lower back are both in complete agony once again


Sorry to hear this, Kim. Arthritis?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up about a half hour ago to the sounds of the plows. Overnight we got about 20cm of wet snow. Luckily, I was able to clear away the driveway and my back deck of the 20cm of snow that fell all of yesterday. This snow will necessitate the use of the snowblower. The snow is to ease up by about 9AM, so I shall stay indoors until then. I just was outside to clear a path for the doxies, who are now fed and have gone outside to do whatever. As Deborah would say, MITN (more information than necessary).


----------



## Dr.G.

The coffee is brewed, so I shall sit back and relax a bit and grade this morning before I even think of breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Weather Network hands out free coffee in Edmonton - The Weather Network

Don, some SAP material? Looks like most of the snow in Edmonton is gone. What about St.A.?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Kim. Arthritis?


thankfully no - I slipped on Wednesday getting out of my pick up truck and jarred my shoulder and lower back - so back to doing therapy for me. And of course taking Motrin for the pain


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> The coffee is brewed, so I shall sit back and relax a bit and grade this morning before I even think of breakfast.


thanks for the coffee Marc, now to get myself moving


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thankfully no - I slipped on Wednesday getting out of my pick up truck and jarred my shoulder and lower back - so back to doing therapy for me. And of course taking Motrin for the pain


Sorry to hear this,Kim. Are you able to play the piano with your shoulder and back this way?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP material? Looks like most of the snow in Edmonton is gone. What about St.A.?


Not sure where you got that idea Marc. The snowpack here is six feet deep as it is in Edmonton. They must have been in an area where snow is removed to the pavement.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. If you have ever wondered what the terrain around us looks like, today's video will show you. Also a monkey with a mirror and a man who shot Bigfoot in San Antonio.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure where you got that idea Marc. The snowpack here is six feet deep as it is in Edmonton. They must have been in an area where snow is removed to the pavement.


Wow. Watch that video, Don. There were some small mounds of snow about two inches high.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks for the coffee Marc, now to get myself moving


No problem. I have had some coffee, some breakfast, some ASA and now will venture outside with the snowblower.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Watch that video, Don. There were some small mounds of snow about two inches high.


Marc, that was shot downtown and on Whyte Ave in Edmonton where snow is removed daily. It is in no way indicative of real snow conditions. Once it is light, I will go out and take a few shots to show you.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this,Kim. Are you able to play the piano with your shoulder and back this way?


not as well as I would like - but I do persevere 

Don, thanks again for SAP some interesting reads and of course I love the match up in the activity corner - I try to do them everyday to expand upon my vocabulary


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, that was shot downtown and on Whyte Ave in Edmonton where snow is removed daily. It is in no way indicative of real snow conditions. Once it is light, I will go out and take a few shots to show you.


Well, I would say that the Weather Network should be charged with false advertising. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> not as well as I would like - but I do persevere


Well, do your best and I hope that this injury does not last long. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP material? Looks like most of the snow in Edmonton is gone. What about St.A.?


Marc, now that it is light enough, this is what it looks like around our home. I went out the front door and took shots along the way to the back door. Edmonton is no different in 99% of their neighbourhoods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if you took a picture directly in front of your garage door, you could get away with telling folks that you had no more snow.  Your sidewalks are nice and clear of snow, however. Good job. :clap:


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon everyone *wave* we are getting some flurries again, supposed to get around 5 cm today and another 20cm on Tuesday with a few more on Wednesday and Thursday - but of course we don't always believe what The Weather Network tells us so we shall see


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, world's cutest frog .............. and it sounds like a doxie pup.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> afternoon everyone *wave* we are getting some flurries again, supposed to get around 5 cm today and another 20cm on Tuesday with a few more on Wednesday and Thursday - but of course we don't always believe what The Weather Network tells us so we shall see


Very wise, Kim. I do trust their radar ............ amazing how accurate that is when waiting for an approaching storm to hit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to have some hot tea and maybe take a nap. I am pooped from shoveling. Anyone care to join me for some tea?


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I would say that the Weather Network should be charged with false advertising. tptptptp


Does The Weather Network sell advertising time?

I rest my case Your Honour.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Very wise, Kim. I do trust their radar ............ amazing how accurate that is when waiting for an approaching storm to hit.


Exactly - following their radar is how I determine if we are going to get snow - but I just take it as it comes for the amount that we get


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Does The Weather Network sell advertising time?
> 
> I rest my case Your Honour.


Afternoon, John. Well, they truly gave a false impression of the amount of snow in Edmonton.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Exactly - following their radar is how I determine if we are going to get snow - but I just take it as it comes for the amount that we get


A wise course of action, Kim. :clap:


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening everyone. Just got back from the birthday lunch - Jean sure enjoyed it, so I guess we (daughter and I) did good!! We enjoyed a fine selection of sushi dishes (including miso soup, sunomono salad (w/shrimp), assorted tempura (prawn and veggie), tuna/salmon rolls, and a lovely plate of assorted sashimi. A birthday toast with some cheer coming up soon.

Dim sum Saturday tomorrow!! Ouch! But we'll enjoy it, and it'll give us the opportunity to share the birthday with our diner friends there. Plus, do a little Costco shopping on the way back home - needed - as the daughter is off to a week's vacation in Mexico on Sunday, so the last we'll see of her (and her car) for a week+. 

Very wet and windy morning, but the rain has stopped and it's getting a touch brighter this afternoon. Still very breezy though. Forecast says we might see a little sunshine early tomorrow, but more rain on its way.

Cheers!!


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Well, they truly gave a false impression of the amount of snow in Edmonton.


That's to keep you in your seat, watching, absorbing ........ commercials. 

Too bad Environment Canada doesn't have a channel. 



Dr.G. said:


> How is Life treating you these days?


Short one work-day this week, and less onerous assignments overall, equals one half last week's time. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/Evening everyone. Just got back from the birthday lunch - Jean sure enjoyed it, so I guess we (daughter and I) did good!! We enjoyed a fine selection of sushi dishes (including miso soup, sunomono salad (w/shrimp), assorted tempura (prawn and veggie), tuna/salmon rolls, and a lovely plate of assorted sashimi. A birthday toast with some cheer coming up soon.
> 
> Dim sum Saturday tomorrow!! Ouch! But we'll enjoy it, and it'll give us the opportunity to share the birthday with our diner friends there. Plus, do a little Costco shopping on the way back home - needed - as the daughter is off to a week's vacation in Mexico on Sunday, so the last we'll see of her (and her car) for a week+.
> 
> Very wet and windy morning, but the rain has stopped and it's getting a touch brighter this afternoon. Still very breezy though. Forecast says we might see a little sunshine early tomorrow, but more rain on its way.
> 
> Cheers!!


Kudos, John. Good to hear. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> That's to keep you in your seat, watching, absorbing ........ commercials.
> 
> Too bad Environment Canada doesn't have a channel.
> 
> 
> 
> Short one work-day this week, and less onerous assignments overall, equals one half last week's time. :clap:


As Karl Marx once wrote, "Work is the curse of the drinking class" ................. or was that Groucho who said this?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back home from a fine evening out for supper at the home of a person who I clear the driveway clear of snow since she has to get out early every morning to go to work. A traditional NL meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall start the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

AVL

A unique site here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that is an unusual site, but works well. Just got SAP done for the day with that CNN putting video, 10 questions never to ask at a job interview and a surprise elevator.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Will join you for a coffee - thanks Marc. A bit cooler here this morning, after the clouds cleared yesterday afternoon - Jean and I were able to raise our birthday toasts in some sunshine - wow, quite a major change from the earlier part of the day!! It should a decent morning for our 'get out & about' today.
Hope the day treats everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that is an unusual site, but works well. Just got SAP done for the day with that CNN putting video, 10 questions never to ask at a job interview and a surprise elevator.


Yes, it is very handy and accurate. It forewarns us when the plow is coming so as not to clear away the front of the driveway only to have it plowed back in an hour later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Good for you to get "out and about". Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

morning John, Don and Marc

Marc as usual thank you for the coffee  

Don will check out SAP while drinking said coffee 

John, have a wonderful dim sum


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"The trouble with retirement is that you never get a day off." - Abe Lemons


----------



## iMouse

It's very important to plan some worth=while activity for your retirement.

In that way you have some method of recognizing a week-end.

:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> It's very important to plan some worth=while activity for your retirement.
> 
> In that way you have some method of recognizing a week-end.
> 
> :lmao:


Good idea. I plan to keep teaching online as a sessional with a course or two a couple of semesters in the academic year. I also plan to do some volunteer work at the local school and community library near our home-to-be in Lunenburg. My wife wants to take up golf with some lessons, so I shall do that as well. Of course, as I pointed out and you may see in the webcam shot, that hill on the other side of the Lunenburg Harbor is the 9th hole on the local golf course ................... at least the 9th hole is at the top of that hill. Overshoot the green on the 9th hole and it rolls all the way down the hill. I told her that I would be taking penalty shots rather than walking all the way down the hill in an attempt to hit the ball back up the hill.  I shall not be going into mountain climbing in retirement.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM High Tea once again. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just informed me that we were invited over to yet another neighbor's home for dinner. Guess it has come out who is clearing away the driveways of the waist-deep snow once the plows come around our cul de sac.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. We were given a bright and dry morning today - perfect for our getting around - first to dim sum, then a little Costco shopping on the way home. Great time at the restaurant -- friendly crowd of fellow diners, perfectly-prepared food, lots of fun. Dim sum 'breakfast' -- hard to beat!!

Hoping the sunshine will last through much of the afternoon, so we can enjoy, and extend Jean's birthday to the balcony for a time. When you reach our ages, one day is never enough time to celebrate a birthday, eh!! Plus, the daughter gave us a bottles of pinot gris and vodka yesterday ... we need some balcony time and sunshine to start these great offerings!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Let the celebrations begin, John.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Let the celebrations begin, John.


Thanks ... will try soon, but suspect we'll not be having the sunshine and it's warmth as hoped ... it's quite clouded up now, and the wind has picked up, and is brushing our balcony with its cold'ness. 
Oh well ... we'll don the coverings, and give it a go for a while ... the vodka will help warm the inners, eh!! 

edit to add:

We tried, and did about 20 minutes outside .. enough!!! The westerly wind is just too strong and cool for it to be enjoyable and any fun. The thermometer says 9C, it feels much cooler!!! (not to mention the wind is trying to blow everything away, including our glasses!!). It's inside for our wine ... a shame, as the sun has returned, but with this wind, we'll stay inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, saw you used the synchronized putting clip I sent you. Glad to have been of service.

Also, glad you included the item about Iwo Jima. Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima is the historic photograph taken on February 23, 1945, by Joe Rosenthal. It depicts five United States Marines and a U.S. Navy corpsman raising the flag of the United States atop Mount Suribachi during the Battle of Iwo Jima in World War II.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you feeling today?


not too bad today, but a bit stiff still, hoping that by relaxing today things will feel better sooner


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> not too bad today, but a bit stiff still, hoping that by relaxing today things will feel better sooner


Kim ... a much-needed break, eh!! Enjoy ... your body will thank you for it!!  
... and good luck with the rest ... it sure seems to be coming along.


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Kim ... a much-needed break, eh!! Enjoy ... your body will thank you for it!!
> ... and good luck with the rest ... it sure seems to be coming along.


thanks John, the studio will be open on March 18th *cheer* and I am so excited


----------



## mlmummert

Dr.G. said:


> Don, saw you used the synchronized putting clip I sent you. Glad to have been of service.
> 
> Also, glad you included the item about Iwo Jima. Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima is the historic photograph taken on February 23, 1945, by Joe Rosenthal. It depicts five United States Marines and a U.S. Navy corpsman raising the flag of the United States atop Mount Suribachi during the Battle of Iwo Jima in World War II.


Wasn't that famous photograph staged? I think they had already raised the US flag before the photographer got there. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> not too bad today, but a bit stiff still, hoping that by relaxing today things will feel better sooner


Good to hear, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

mlmummert said:


> Wasn't that famous photograph staged? I think they had already raised the US flag before the photographer got there. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was not staged. It was the second flag raised that day, but the photo became iconic with the drama of the moment. Sadly, that was only day five of a bloody battle that lasted five weeks, killed nearly 7000 Americans, and wounded over 19000 American Marines, Army soldiers, Naval sailors and support persons.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## mlmummert

Dr.G. said:


> It was not staged. It was the second flag raised that day, but the photo became iconic with the drama of the moment. Sadly, that was only day five of a bloody battle that lasted five weeks, killed nearly 7000 Americans, and wounded over 19000 American Marines, Army soldiers, Naval sailors and support persons.


Ok thanks.

With the way the Japanese were dug in, I'm not sure that even a nuclear bomb would have taken them out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I started up the coffee for the early arrivals today. Grab one and watch any Kaufman do Elvis in our video today on SAP along with a story, pics and more video on sculptures made entirely of flowers. A relaxing Sunday read.


----------



## Dr.G.

mlmummert said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> With the way the Japanese were dug in, I'm not sure that even a nuclear bomb would have taken them out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


From what I have read and studied, that was the horror of this battle. The Japanese soldiers would kill themselves rather than be captured. The US feared what a land invasion of the island of Japan would mean to military and civilian life. I am not in favor of the use of nuclear weapons, but at the time I can understand the reason that Pres. Truman agree to drop the two bombs on Japan.

Just out of curiosity, what brought you into The Shang, as we like to call this thread? Where in PN are you located?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I started up the coffee for the early arrivals today. Grab one and watch any Kaufman do Elvis in our video today on SAP along with a story, pics and more video on sculptures made entirely of flowers. A relaxing Sunday read.


Morning, Don. We were up early for a dim sum next door. There are six Chinese grad students who do this once a month, and this month we were again invited as a thank you for clearing out their driveway with my snow blower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Since Don got the coffee on the go, I shall start Sunday Brunch.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, going to look at some pianos for the new studio today, hoping that they will work out. Thanks for the coffee Don much appreciated


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, going to look at some pianos for the new studio today, hoping that they will work out. Thanks for the coffee Don much appreciated


Afternoon, Kim. Good luck with your search for these pianos.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

I hope all are well. 

I have another busy day today - but I am looking forward to Zumba later. I participated in a Zumbathon last weekend. Two hours - non stop! Almost killed me but it was raising funds for Wellspring, a very good cancer recovery center here in Calgary.

Off to SAP soon - I enjoy Andy Kaufman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Zumba until you drop ................. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son and his girlfriend took Rudy and Maggie out for a long walk just outside of St.John's in an area that has frequent moose sightings. This should be interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Returning home were two pooped mammals ................... neither of them doxies. My son and his girlfriend could not believe the energy in deep snow of the doxies. Of course, they could run on top of 4 foot deep snow, and the humans could not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just about time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## KC4

Sure Marc. An extra strong cup of SS will be very welcome.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Just about time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


Sounds good Marc .... no particular tea preference .. just hot, black, and no sugar. Thanks.


----------



## johnp

Kim ... nice to see you swimming in The Shang today!! Know you've been busy -- do hope everything has been treating you well. Any new or interesting recipes tried in the kitchen of late?
Cheers!


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. A rather dark and "pissing down" rain mid-afternoon here. We did a half-hour break out on the balcony, for a little fresh air, and to enjoy the rest of the pinot gris from yesterday. No wind to speak of, so milder than yesterday .. biut will admit, it feels better inside!!

To the kitchen soon to complete dinner prep's. Back to a familiar and easy to prepare favourite -- fish fillet for she, pork tenderloin for me, with a baked yam and red potato, and some cole slaw (w/fruit) on the side.

Will try a little of the Academy Awards this eve ... but if/when bored, will tune out.

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc .... no particular tea preference .. just hot, black, and no sugar. Thanks.


Coming right up, John. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sure Marc. An extra strong cup of SS will be very welcome.


Coming right up, Kim.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Good luck with your search for these pianos.


Thanks Marc, we were able to locate a Heintzman 6' grand that will work beautifully now to find 1 or 2 more and my search is done


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks Marc, we were able to locate a Heintzman 6' grand that will work beautifully now to find 1 or 2 more and my search is done


Good to hear, Kim. One down and two to go.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Kim. One down and two to go.


I do have 2 pianos at the house so if i can't find what I need, then I can at least use what I have, but I would like to keep my piano here so that I can keep playing


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I do have 2 pianos at the house so if i can't find what I need, then I can at least use what I have, but I would like to keep my piano here so that I can keep playing


Very wise. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Finished grading so an early night prior to an early morning is in order. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise forming in the east, so time for some breakfast ............ but first, some strong coffee to get us all up and going on our way.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee this morning, what are your plans for the day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. I finished morning grading so I am off to the university for another boring meeting. Speak with you later.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. I finished morning grading so I am off to the university for another boring meeting. Speak with you later.
> 
> How are you feeling today?


try to get through the meeting without falling asleep 

I am doing better today and each day is an improvement, now to get some more office work done, laundry, cleaning etc before I start my day teaching


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Kim. A mini clip on SAP today of a dog having trouble picking up his ball, a look at GM and how it is increasingly using China to produce its vehicles and 'yes they actually said it' will put a smile on your face to start your day.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Kim. A mini clip on SAP today of a dog having trouble picking up his ball, a look at GM and how it is increasingly using China to produce its vehicles and 'yes they actually said it' will put a smile on your face to start your day.


morning Don, I thought that the video of the dog was cute  thanks for my morning smile


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> try to get through the meeting without falling asleep
> 
> I am doing better today and each day is an improvement, now to get some more office work done, laundry, cleaning etc before I start my day teaching


Made it through a 45 minute meeting. No big deal and now I am back home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Our doxies bark at the dog in the mirror ............... even though it is one of the doxie's reflections.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Made it through a 45 minute meeting. No big deal and now I am back home.


glad to see that you survived the meeting  

thinking I need another coffee before I get started in the office


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don Kim et al: Well have started the writing task so I will be cocooned for awhile. My biggest problem is that every time I turn around I find something else to read.......... gotta stop that.... Having a Butter Toffee coffee and then it's on to it..... see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon , Rp. Yes, that is the plight of all who do a lit review. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly time for 4PM High Tea. At -3C here, hot tea is in order. Anyone interested?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Nearly time for 4PM High Tea. At -3C here, hot tea is in order. Anyone interested?


definitely interested here  what kind of tea do we have???


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> definitely interested here  what kind of tea do we have???


Well, Sonal Special Herbal Tea is our best seller, but we have over 313 varieties of tea, including the rare Hair of the Doxie Black Tea.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all, just finished a long day of work and took my favourite dog, Tao out for a wee bit of exercise. Came back in to shave and shower and decided to weigh myself as I hadn't since Jan. 27, the last Sunday of the month. (I find weighing myself monthly to really encourage me to continue towards my goal as weekly weight checks seem not to differ too much.) I began what I now call my "One Diet" back on October 1 when I weighed 220 lbs. I have been steadily losing a couple of pounds each week and today tipped the scales at 188 lbs, a loss of 32 lbs. in about five months. Beginning March 1, I will resume my daily walks to see if I can walk off the pain I endure in my right hip, especially when I am heavier. My goal is 175 lbs and no hip pain by the summer camping season.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Afternoon all, just finished a long day of work and took my favourite dog, Tao out for a wee bit of exercise. Came back in to shave and shower and decided to weigh myself as I hadn't since Jan. 27, the last Sunday of the month. (I find weighing myself monthly to really encourage me to continue towards my goal as weekly weight checks seem not to differ too much.) I began what I now call my "One Diet" back on October 1 when I weighed 220 lbs. I have been steadily losing a couple of pounds each week and today tipped the scales at 188 lbs, a loss of 32 lbs. in about five months. Beginning March 1, I will resume my daily walks to see if I can walk off the pain I endure in my right hip, especially when I am heavier. My goal is 175 lbs and no hip pain by the summer camping season.


way to go Don *cheer* we shall have a big party for you


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don. I am right there with you, in that losing weight for me takes the strain off of my knees. My goal is to lose fat rather then weight, which is what I have been doing by going to the gym. After only a few weeks I am showing strength in what I am able to do. Still, we have similar goals to be pain-free by the summer -- your hip and my knees.


----------



## Dr.G.

New rules in our home ..........................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at breakfast tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

evening all, finally finished teaching for the night and now to relax and enjoy some quiet before tomorrow starts everything all over again 

have a great evening everyone


----------



## SINC

Time for me to hit the hay as well after watching 'Skyfall', another fine Bond tale. Not any bad language either. Funny how 007 can do that when most other movies I see today are fixated on the F word. Bond has class, others, not so much.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, since I am the first one in I have put on a big pot of hot coffee for those who follow. SAP is up for the day with a video of a car accident where the driver walks away. How he does that is a miracle. And for all your frequents flyers out there, scientist now say that it's OK to fart on flights. Who knew?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Up early with one of our doxies. Daisy, who is 12, is not feeling the best this morning. 

I shall prepare breakfast once it is a bit later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my morning grading, so it is now time for breakfast. Any special requests???


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Finished my morning grading, so it is now time for breakfast. Any special requests???


No breakfast for me yet, just lots of coffee please strong and black


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> No breakfast for me yet, just lots of coffee please strong and black


Coming right up, Kim. How are you feeling today?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Kim. How are you feeling today?


better today, just waiting for the storm to come that we are supposed to get - we shall see right Marc. I can tell you that something is coming, I woke with a terrible migraine but no time to worry about that or even think about it, it is Tuesday and that means that I start teaching at 9:30 and don't finish until 8:00pm A long day for me. So please keep the coffee coming  it will be much needed and much appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> better today, just waiting for the storm to come that we are supposed to get - we shall see right Marc. I can tell you that something is coming, I woke with a terrible migraine but no time to worry about that or even think about it, it is Tuesday and that means that I start teaching at 9:30 and don't finish until 8:00pm A long day for me. So please keep the coffee coming  it will be much needed and much appreciated.


Sorry to hear about your migraine, Kim. Yes, a storm is coming -- according to CNN, the GTA will get 15 inches ............ according to the Weather Network, the GTA will get about 15cm, and according to EC, the GTA will get about 5-10cm of snow. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about your migraine, Kim. Yes, a storm is coming -- according to CNN, the GTA will get 15 inches ............ according to the Weather Network, the GTA will get about 15cm, and according to EC, the GTA will get about 5-10cm of snow. We shall see.


I have suffered with migraines for about 15 years or so now - medication doesn't work, and I have learned how to function (albeit minimally) with a migraine. For that reason, one neurologist told me that it was all in my head and I was wasting his time, sigh. Wish that doctor's would realize that not everyone wants to be taking medication on a daily basis. And that having low blood sugar does affect the way that the medication works for me, or doesn't as the case may be.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I have suffered with migraines for about 15 years or so now - medication doesn't work, and I have learned how to function (albeit minimally) with a migraine. For that reason, one neurologist told me that it was all in my head and I was wasting his time, sigh. Wish that doctor's would realize that not everyone wants to be taking medication on a daily basis. And that having low blood sugar does affect the way that the medication works for me, or doesn't as the case may be.


Sorry to hear this, Kim. I don't suffer from migraines, so I can't appreciate the pain you must experience. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone. Still digging myself out from under a mountain of schoolwork.

It is so beautiful outside right now. 4C and sunny. If my laptop were functioning better, I'd go out to work.


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone. Still digging myself out from under a mountain of schoolwork.
> 
> It is so beautiful outside right now. 4C and sunny. If my laptop were functioning better, I'd go out to work.


there are days that I would love to be outside but teaching piano makes it hard to do that  I understand how you feel


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Kim. I don't suffer from migraines, so I can't appreciate the pain you must experience. Bonne chance, mon amie.


I know my triggers so I can avoid them, but weather is not something that can be avoided


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone. Still digging myself out from under a mountain of schoolwork.
> 
> It is so beautiful outside right now. 4C and sunny. If my laptop were functioning better, I'd go out to work.


Afternoon, Sonal. Take some of the doxies for a walk in the sunshine. I am sure that they would appreciate this effort ................ and I shall do your work for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I know my triggers so I can avoid them, but weather is not something that can be avoided


Interesting. I know of certain foods and drinks that trigger migraines, but I did not know that weather was a factor.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. I know of certain foods and drinks that trigger migraines, but I did not know that weather was a factor.


It's the change in barometric pressure that affects me most of all - so i am sometimes a better weather predictor than the weather man LOL


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Take some of the doxies for a walk in the sunshine. I am sure that they would appreciate this effort ................ and I shall do your work for you.


Great. You have 2 translations and a poetry critique due this morning, an essay critique to finish due a week ago, an essay rewrite to complete for last Friday and a new essay due this Friday. And you have another 20 or so stories from a contest to judge by Thursday, and two contest submissions to finish and mail out by tomorrow.

Don't forget to file my T4 by Thursday, though I took care of the RRSPs.

The doxies and I will have a lovely time.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> It's the change in barometric pressure that affects me most of all - so i am sometimes a better weather predictor than the weather man LOL


Well, you would not like it here in St.John's, Kim. Stay well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Great. You have 2 translations and a poetry critique due this morning, an essay critique to finish due a week ago, an essay rewrite to complete for last Friday and a new essay due this Friday. And you have another 20 or so stories from a contest to judge by Thursday, and two contest submissions to finish and mail out by tomorrow.
> 
> Don't forget to file my T4 by Thursday, though I took care of the RRSPs.
> 
> The doxies and I will have a lovely time.


A great trade. I shall send you four doxies since you have four things for me to do. I shall do your taxes as well, since my accountants at Dewey, Cheatham and Howe have shown me a variety of tip to save taxes (e.g., the four doxies you take for a walk today may be claimed as a deduction on your schedule 7 for next year). Kudos.


----------



## SINC

Another tragedy just a few minutes ago, a mountie was shot in the Whitecourt, AB courthouse and RCMP are searching for an armed suspect who escaped in one of their own RCMP vans.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another tragedy just a few minutes ago, a mountie was shot in the Whitecourt, AB courthouse and RCMP are searching for an armed suspect who escaped in one of their own RCMP vans.


Not again. :-( What a tragedy that anyone should be shot, but especially someone who is tasked with protecting the public.


----------



## SINC

Reports now indicate it may not be a Mountie, rather an Alberta Sheriff. They are usually retired Mounties though. Apparently two suspects escaped in the van.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Reports now indicate it may not be a Mountie, rather an Alberta Sheriff. They are usually retired Mounties though. Apparently two suspects escaped in the van.


Yes, I was just reading this on the CBC Edmonton site. Still a tragedy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Who needs a functioning dishwasher when you have doxie pups???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Who needs a functioning dishwasher when you have doxie pups???


... we could happily-employ those little guys at times!!


----------



## Dr.G.

When we have people drop in unexpectedly over dinner hour, and we don't want to feed them, we put plates on the floor and let the doxies lick them. Then, we pretend that these are the plates we are going to use for dinner. Works every time.


----------



## iMouse

. 



> Phil: Why is your dog staring at me like that?
> 
> Dave: Probably because that’s his bowl you’re eating from.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> When we have people drop in unexpectedly over dinner hour, and we don't want to feed them, we put plates on the floor and let the doxies lick them. Then, we pretend that these are the plates we are going to use for dinner. Works every time.


I love it  Wonder if it would work with cats????


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> .


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I love it  Wonder if it would work with cats????


It should.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

goodnight Marc.............have a great night chat more tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> goodnight Marc.............have a great night chat more tomorrow


Good night, Kim. Hope your migraine is gone by tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for our OtHD Breakfast, so I shall start the coffee and then get to my morning grading.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up SAP and will head back to bed now, so no coffee. Some really cute comments from kids on marriage today though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good night. Speak with you later.


----------



## groovetube

good morning G, up at 6 this morning, as it seems every morning for some time now. Not sure why my body insists on 5:30-6am I don't even need an alarm clock.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning G, up at 6 this morning, as it seems every morning for some time now. Not sure why my body insists on 5:30-6am I don't even need an alarm clock.


Morning, Tim. Sure you don't own a doxie??? Our doxies insist on a 530-6AM "wake up call" (i.e., the wake us up with a "call of the wild" howl ........... or a whine). Usually, I just let them all outside, feed them, let them outside once again, and then get them all to go back to bed ........... which I then do as well.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Good night, Kim. Hope your migraine is gone by tomorrow.


morning Marc, no such luck with the migraine, but the day must proceed. We got snow but it isn't done yet so we shall see what the total accumulations are later


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, no such luck with the migraine, but the day must proceed. We got snow but it isn't done yet so we shall see what the total accumulations are later


Sorry to hear about the continued migraine, Kim.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about the continued migraine, Kim.


I'll be fine - been through this enough to know. How are you doing today Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I'll be fine - been through this enough to know. How are you doing today Marc?


Well, hang in there. Hopefully the weather will change in your favor.

All goes well here. Back from another boring meeting, but it is the nature of the beast I guess.


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> I'll be fine - been through this enough to know.


My wife gets these and I know how bad it can be Kim, sympathy.

But, javafantastic day anyway!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Good night. Speak with you later.


Another five hours sleep did wonders Marc. Another boring meeting, eh? My goodness, that is the one thing I do not miss from my working days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another five hours sleep did wonders Marc. Another boring meeting, eh? My goodness, that is the one thing I do not miss from my working days.


Well, I could have fallen asleep in the meeting. I shall NOT miss meetings when I retire. Most are a waste of time.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I could have fallen asleep in the meeting. I shall NOT miss meetings when I retire. Most are a waste of time.


That post begs two questions.

1. Was there an agenda? I can *now* refuse to attend meetings without one. 

2. Was it followed? Or was this just another circle-jerk for the main players?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I could have fallen asleep in the meeting. I shall NOT miss meetings when I retire. Most are a waste of time.


Does that not also describe your current dilemma?

On a personal note when I retired I banished cell phones and PowerPoint presentations from my world. Woe be the correspondent who dumps a pps file into my mailbox.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> That post begs two questions.
> 
> 1. Was there an agenda? I can *now* refuse to attend meetings without one.
> 
> 2. Was it followed? Or was this just another circle-jerk for the main players?


Long agenda that was not even considered ................. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Does that not also describe your current dilemma?
> 
> On a personal note when I retired I banished cell phones and PowerPoint presentations from my world. Woe be the correspondent who dumps a pps file into my mailbox.


Well, working from home spares me the trivia of teaching on-campus and all those distractions.

I don't own a cell phone and don't use PowerPoint (I really like Keynote better).


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea here in St.John's, but I can still make it in the eastern time zone. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Legendary pianist Van Cliburn dead at 78 - CNN.com

Kim, we lost one of the best pianists ............ at least in our lifetime.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening all. A quiet and quite uneventful day here ... had good weather for my early-am walk, and a little store browsing after. Jean's been actively creating "masterpieces" with the watercolour pencils I gave her last week (and having lots of fun) ... and I've been attempting to do the same in the kitchen this afternoon, with some chicken soup prep's for dinner. 

We enjoyed a nice balcony break between our activities earlier this afternoon ... no warm sunshine to absorb, but there wasn't a wind blowing us off either, as there has been the last couple of days!! 

Will be starting the documentary "Africa" this evening (released on dvd this week) ... and looking forward to it.

Cheers everyone ... hope the day's treating you well. 

(and hope the soup that's on the go tastes as good as the aroma's that are now filling our apartment!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. I just finished making my Classic Tex Mex Chicken Fajitas ............ with my special combination of herbs and spices. It was a big hit.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. I just finished making my Classic Tex Mex Chicken Fajitas ............ with my special combination of herbs and spices. It was a big hit.


Sounds good Marc .... way to go!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc .... way to go!!


Yes, it is one of the few things that I make that there are no complaints re the meal ............ and no leftovers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> My wife gets these and I know how bad it can be Kim, sympathy.
> 
> But, javafantastic day anyway!


thanks Don, signed up another student today *cheer* very happy about that of course and my new studio will be officially opening on March 18th


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Legendary pianist Van Cliburn dead at 78 - CNN.com
> 
> Kim, we lost one of the best pianists ............ at least in our lifetime.


that is a shame to lose Van


----------



## javaqueen

hope that everyone has a great evening, I'm off to rest and then go to bed


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that is a shame to lose Van


True. I was actually at his ticker tape parade down Broadway, way back when.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall get the coffee brewing and start my morning grading. Later ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished my morning grading, so it is time for breakfast and some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, coffee sound about right this morning. It looks like our total accumulation was about 12-15 cm - nothing like you get but enough for us and it was wet and heavy...........good for snowmen not good for shovelling


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. Sure you don't own a doxie??? Our doxies insist on a 530-6AM "wake up call" (i.e., the wake us up with a "call of the wild" howl ........... or a whine). Usually, I just let them all outside, feed them, let them outside once again, and then get them all to go back to bed ........... which I then do as well.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


very busy, added another desk etc. in the studio for a new person, another web developer. Hopefully this will help ease the number of hours I've been putting in, which is beginning to push to 80+/week not including music. Needing to really dial this back.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, coffee sound about right this morning. It looks like our total accumulation was about 12-15 cm - nothing like you get but enough for us and it was wet and heavy...........good for snowmen not good for shovelling


Morning, Kim. How is your migraine this morning? Wet and heavy snow is the real killer, so shovel slowly and carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> very busy, added another desk etc. in the studio for a new person, another web developer. Hopefully this will help ease the number of hours I've been putting in, which is beginning to push to 80+/week not including music. Needing to really dial this back.


Morning, Tim. Yes, those are really long hours. Hopefully, you shall get another European tour from these efforts. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, thanks for the coffee, Marc. SAP's video this morning is of the sale of the original Batmobile (Insert *POW!* here.) A tale from the UK of a mystic's prediction that is just for the ladies and how to freak out your overnight guests.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. Yes, those are really long hours. Hopefully, you shall get another European tour from these efforts. Bonne chance, mon ami.


well I don't know that it would be a result of -these- efforts, but probably despite them.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How is your migraine this morning? Wet and heavy snow is the real killer, so shovel slowly and carefully.


I still have my migraine but I can manage them, sort of.............definitely shovelling slowly and carefully and it has started snowing again but they are only saying that we are going to get another cm or so


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Our overnight guests are freaked out when a doxie tries to jump onto the bed that they are in ............. or whines to get picked up ........ or howls to get let out.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Our overnight guests are freaked out when a doxie tries to jump onto the bed that they are in ............. or whines to get picked up ........ or howls to get let out.


I would love to cuddle with some doxies


----------



## javaqueen

changed my avatar back - I missed myself


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I would love to cuddle with some doxies


Well, it is nice when they are all lined up and calm, but when they spread out to take over the bed the notion of cuddling becomes moot.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> changed my avatar back - I missed myself


Welcome back, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Time for tea. Anyone interested?


hi Marc, I would love another one of your coffees  thanks


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, it is nice when they are all lined up and calm, but when they spread out to take over the bed the notion of cuddling becomes moot.


that just makes it more fun 



Dr.G. said:


> Welcome back, Kim.


thanks Marc, I do prefer this avatar


----------



## Dr.G.

To be honest, Kim, I am drinking a freshly brewed cup of coffee ............... doxies got me up at about 6AM. So, there is some fresh coffee for you as well. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that just makes it more fun
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Marc, I do prefer this avatar


FUN?!? You can't even relax on the couch ................


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> To be honest, Kim, I am drinking a freshly brewed cup of coffee ............... doxies got me up at about 6AM. So, there is some fresh coffee for you as well. Enjoy.


excellent - just what I need today



Dr.G. said:


> FUN?!? You can't even relax on the couch ................


now that just looks like it does around my place with cats


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> excellent - just what I need today
> 
> 
> 
> now that just looks like it does around my place with cats


How many cats do you own?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> How many cats do you own?


we have 4 cats all female and all brown bengals - so quite a bit more canine than feline around here sometimes - our oldest cat even plays fetch when in the mood LOL


----------



## javaqueen

and Marc, you don't own cats, you own dogs, but cats own you as their slaves LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> we have 4 cats all female and all brown bengals - so quite a bit more canine than feline around here sometimes - our oldest cat even plays fetch when in the mood LOL


Interesting. We have six doxies ............... none of whom will fetch anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> and Marc, you don't own cats, you own dogs, but cats own you as their slaves LOL


I hear you, Kim. Doxies are the same .................


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> I hear you, Kim. Doxies are the same .................


sounds like they could be distant cousins or something LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> sounds like they could be distant cousins or something LOL


Maybe ................. What are your house rules for your cats?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe ................. What are your house rules for your cats?


the cats rules for us is to feed them as soon as possible after our feet hit the floor - ensure that they have fresh water at all times (preferably running from the tap or a water fountain) - clean litter boxes on a daily basis (sometimes twice a day) - a pillow or blanket to cuddle on (if they want to) and baskets and boxes to climb in and sleep in whenever they want.

we have no rules for the cats they don't listen anyway


----------



## johnp

Hi all ... just got our power turned backed on ... it's been off since just after 9am .. ugh!! We were advised there might be 'intermittent' power disruptions today as some electrical work was being performed ... oh well, better it stayed off, rather than off & on, and etc. 

Enjoyed catching up and reading your posts re: cats and dogs. Love your last comment Kim ... "we have no rules for the cats they don't listen anyway" .. can sure relate to that!!

We have a condo AGM this evening ... they're not fun, but it's important that we attend and get to vote on what's being proposed, and how our money is spent, et al. Would prefer to watch our dvd's though!!

Cheers everyone!!


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Hi all ... just got our power turned backed on ... it's been off since just after 9am .. ugh!! We were advised there might be 'intermittent' power disruptions today as some electrical work was being performed ... oh well, better it stayed off, rather than off & on, and etc.
> 
> Enjoyed catching up and reading your posts re: cats and dogs. Love your last comment Kim ... "we have no rules for the cats they don't listen anyway" .. can sure relate to that!!
> 
> We have a condo AGM this evening ... they're not fun, but it's important that we attend and get to vote on what's being proposed, and how our money is spent, et al. Would prefer to watch our dvd's though!!
> 
> Cheers everyone!!


sorry that your power was off today, but very glad that it is back on John. as I type one of my cats is on the table beside me wanting more food - all I do is feed them LOL


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> sorry that your power was off today, but very glad that it is back on John. as I type one of my cats is on the table beside me wanting more food - all I do is feed them LOL


... fond memories of when I was a student and trying to study ... the cats in my life back then often paid much more attention to me at those times (on my desk and books), than when I was lazing about and seeking their attention!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> the cats rules for us is to feed them as soon as possible after our feet hit the floor - ensure that they have fresh water at all times (preferably running from the tap or a water fountain) - clean litter boxes on a daily basis (sometimes twice a day) - a pillow or blanket to cuddle on (if they want to) and baskets and boxes to climb in and sleep in whenever they want.
> 
> we have no rules for the cats they don't listen anyway


Well, the doxies make sure that we follow the doxie-friendly rules.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi all ... just got our power turned backed on ... it's been off since just after 9am .. ugh!! We were advised there might be 'intermittent' power disruptions today as some electrical work was being performed ... oh well, better it stayed off, rather than off & on, and etc.
> 
> Enjoyed catching up and reading your posts re: cats and dogs. Love your last comment Kim ... "we have no rules for the cats they don't listen anyway" .. can sure relate to that!!
> 
> We have a condo AGM this evening ... they're not fun, but it's important that we attend and get to vote on what's being proposed, and how our money is spent, et al. Would prefer to watch our dvd's though!!
> 
> Cheers everyone!!


Evening, John. Sorry to hear about the power outage. I never understood condo fees, to be honest.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. Sorry to hear about the power outage. I never understood condo fees, to be honest.


The suites in our building are individually-owned, and everything within such, is the responsibility of the owner ... but in our complex, all the owners share the expenses of the hydro, heat, and upkeep & maintanence of the common areas, and etc., and that's done via a monthly maintainence fee, and at times, with special assessments, levies, and the like. 

That's where much of the negative "fun" of condo living comes in!! And we're quite "deep into that doggie doo" at present .. with a healthy monthly maintainence increase, a levy, and special assessments looming on the horizon!! 

It could be a lively AGM this evening!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> The suites in our building are individually-owned, and everything within such, is the responsibility of the owner ... but in our complex, all the owners share the expenses of the hydro, heat, and upkeep & maintanence of the common areas, and etc., and that's done via a monthly maintainence fee, and at times, with special assessments, levies, and the like.
> 
> That's where much of the negative "fun" of condo living comes in!! And we're quite "deep into that doggie doo" at present .. with a healthy monthly maintainence increase, a levy, and special assessments looming on the horizon!!
> 
> It could be a lively AGM this evening!!


So, you don't pay your own electric bill? What if the maintainence fee gets too high for some to still live in their condo?

Question from another thread -- What is Wreck Beach, Vancouver?


----------



## iMouse

johnp said:


> The suites in our building are individually-owned, and everything within such, is the responsibility of the owner ... but in our complex, all the owners share the expenses of the hydro, heat, and upkeep & maintenance of the common areas, and etc., and that's done via a monthly maintenance fee, and at times, with special assessments, levies, and the like.


Same here, yet our budget for 2013 only increased by 2%. 

I tried to get a copy of the budget, which should be provided with the fee increase letter, but the ass-holes on the board are stone-walling me.

All because I abruptly quit the board a year age. tptptptp

:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Same here, yet our budget for 2013 only increased by 2%.
> 
> I tried to get a copy of the budget, which should be provided with the fee increase letter, but the ass-holes on the board are stone-walling me.
> 
> All because I abruptly quit the board a year age. tptptptp
> 
> :lmao:


If our property taxes go up, we can appeal the increase. Are you able to appeal the increase to this fee? What is a person on a fixed income had a mortgage for the condo? I know that you and John are independently wealthy, but what about the other common folks that might not have your financial status?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> So, you don't pay your own electric bill? What if the maintainence fee gets too high for some to still live in their condo?
> Question from another thread -- What is Wreck Beach, Vancouver?


... in our complex, hydro and heat within our units, is paid via the monthly maintainence fee. We've been able to keep that fee 'in check/under control', but it's the additional levies and special assessments that can take their toll. When there's not enough money "in the pot" (our contingency fund) it has to come from somewhere -- which means owners have to cough up some extra.
.. Wreck Beach is a clothing optional beach in Vancouver's west end.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... in our complex, hydro and heat within our units, is paid via the monthly maintainence fee. We've been able to keep that fee 'in check/under control', but it's the additional levies and special assessments that can take their toll. When there's not enough money "in the pot" (our contingency fund) it has to come from somewhere -- which means owners have to cough up some extra.
> .. Wreck Beach is a clothing optional beach in Vancouver's west end.


I see. Is the fee a constant fee, or does it fluctuate? Having hydro and heat covered is a huge savings, depending upon what the fee it each month. With the price of condos in the Vancouver area, it would be a great investment with a limited monthly expense compared to owning your own home and being responsible for home repairs.

Thanks for the Wreck Beach info.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> I see. Is the fee a constant fee, or does it fluctuate?


It fluctuates every year, and never in the down direction.



Dr.G. said:


> Having hydro and heat covered is a huge savings, depending upon what the fee it each month. With the price of condos in the Vancouver area, it would be a great investment with a limited monthly expense compared to owning your own home and being responsible for home repairs.


You might think so, but everything you mentioned is buried in the fees. 

The only advantages might be economy of scale, and sharing heat with other units around you.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> It fluctuates every year, and never in the down direction.
> 
> 
> 
> You might think so, but everything you mentioned is buried in the fees.
> 
> The only advantages might be economy of scale, and sharing heat with other units around you.


My former brother-in-law bought a condo in Vancouver for $450,000 about ten years ago and sold it for $950,000 last year. An amazing increase in value and he is considering retiring at the age of 45.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast to start off the month of March. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

good night Marc *wave* chat tomorrow


----------



## Sonal

Heat and hydro buried in the fees usually leads to higher usage.

Utility costs of our entire house are much less that my condo fees, for a condo less than half square footage and considerably newer. Mind you, that covers things like grounds maintenance, the concierge, maintenance of big ticket items like elevators, common area cleaning, insurance, fire systems maintenance, reserve fund, etc.... (Ontario has tightened up rules about reserve funds, so as to avoid special assessments.)

Utility cost per unit might be lower in a building, but the overall operating cost can be high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Heat and hydro buried in the fees usually leads to higher usage.
> 
> Utility costs of our entire house are much less that my condo fees, for a condo less than half square footage and considerably newer. Mind you, that covers things like grounds maintenance, the concierge, maintenance of big ticket items like elevators, common area cleaning, insurance, fire systems maintenance, reserve fund, etc.... (Ontario has tightened up rules about reserve funds, so as to avoid special assessments.)
> 
> Utility cost per unit might be lower in a building, but the overall operating cost can be high.


Interesting. Never considered the cost savings of a condo when it comes to insurance and maintenance. Sadly, six doxies in a high rise condo does not make sense for us now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for a TGIF breakfast, but there is hot coffee ready when you are up and about today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my morning grading, so it is time for our TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, how are you doing today?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, how are you doing today?


Morning, Kim. How is your migraine today? Might I offer you some coffee?

I am fine. I have a Skype conference with a doctoral student at 1PM my time. Farwaz lives in Saudia Arabia. Only 5 1/2 time zones separate us ............. interesting.


----------



## javaqueen

I would love some coffee thank you Marc. Well, I still have my migraine but it will go when the weather settles.

Have fun with your Skype conference, what time is that taking place.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I would love some coffee thank you Marc. Well, I still have my migraine but it will go when the weather settles.
> 
> Have fun with your Skype conference, what time is that taking place.


Well, the Weather Network says that sunshine should come to your area tomorrow and into next week. Hopefully that will help. Still, they say that only Spring-like weather will come to BC and AB. 

I am to be online at 1PM and he will call me at 630PM his time, just after Friday prayers.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the Weather Network says that sunshine should come to your area tomorrow and into next week. Hopefully that will help. Still, they say that only Spring-like weather will come to BC and AB.
> 
> I am to be online at 1PM and he will call me at 630PM his time, just after Friday prayers.


so you will be online at 11:30 am my time  still trying to figure out the time zones but I think that I have it now


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> so you will be online at 11:30 am my time  still trying to figure out the time zones but I think that I have it now


Yes, 1130AM your time is 1PM my time .................. and 9AM where Don lives and 8AM where John lives. We are a very large country. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie tricks ................


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, 1130AM your time is 1PM my time .................. and 9AM where Don lives and 8AM where John lives. We are a very large country. :clap:


thanks for the encouragement, and yes we are a very large country.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Doxie tricks ................


Nice


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks for the encouragement, and yes we are a very large country.


Parts of western NL are actually in the Atlantic time zone since this part of NL is so far east. That is why parts of NL has its own time zone which is 1/2 ahead of the rest of the Atlantic time zone. When the sun rises here in St.John's it is still dark in western NL.


----------



## javaqueen

here is a picture of all 4 cats - notice the food mat that I use for them


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks for the encouragement, and yes we are a very large country.


Yes we do. I have been to every province except PEI, and none of the three territories ............ yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> here is a picture of all 4 cats - notice the food mat that I use for them


Cute. Our doxies do not like eating that closely to each other.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Yes we do. I have been to every province except PEI, and none of the three territories ............ yet.


I have been to Alberta, Ontario, Quebec, New Brunswick and PEI


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Cute. Our doxies do not like eating that closely to each other.


it is the only time that all 4 of them will be that close  the rest of the time they have their own favourite spots


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> it is the only time that all 4 of them will be that close  the rest of the time they have their own favourite spots


Ah, yes, the "favorite spot". God help the doxie that tries to claim the favorite spot of another doxie. The white bed is meant for one doxie .......... not three. Luckily, the chair is able to hold three doxies.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. I'll join you for a coffee - thanks Marc. Cute pictures Kim and Marc -- enjoy your sharing of such!!
Mild and wet here this morning .. temperature rose during the night, as the latest system came in -- we're under the influence of a huge low, very mild, and very wet -- called a "Pineapple Express", because it's from the south Pacific, and brings in warm air, as opposed to our normal rain systems from the north Pacific.
Survived the AGM last evening -- 2+ hours of debate, voting, and etc., plus, the election of a new council. 
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. So, what was decided at the AGM? Were you elected to any position?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. So, what was decided at the AGM? Were you elected to any position?


No .. to the election question. I will not run for such -- too stressful for me. We elected a few of last years members, plus, a few others volunteered to run, and were elected. A nice mix of ages for this years council.
Our monthly fee goes up about 7%, the first raise in a couple of years. And one new charge -- we all have to pay a one time levy to pay off a new boiler installed recently. Otherwise, status quo for a while (we hope!!).


----------



## javaqueen

morning John *wave* would you rather have your weather, my weather or Marc's weather LOL


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> morning John *wave* would you rather have your weather, my weather or Marc's weather LOL


I'll stay with what we have!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> No .. to the election question. I will not run for such -- too stressful for me. We elected a few of last years members, plus, a few others volunteered to run, and were elected. A nice mix of ages for this years council.
> Our monthly fee goes up about 7%, the first raise in a couple of years. And one new charge -- we all have to pay a one time levy to pay off a new boiler installed recently. Otherwise, status quo for a while (we hope!!).


Sounds reasonable. Certainly not as high as our 25% increase in property taxes.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning John *wave* would you rather have your weather, my weather or Marc's weather LOL


You don't want our weather, Kim. On Monday and Tuesday we are forecast to have another 25cm of snow, which will put us well over the 9 foot mark, which is still actually below our average of 13 feet of snow from mid-Nov. until mid-May.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I'll stay with what we have!!


Smart move, John.


----------



## javaqueen

LOL - I don't mind the snow it is the storms that I don't like


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> LOL - I don't mind the snow it is the storms that I don't like


Stroms here are considered anything over 25cm. Blizzards bring about 50+cm of snow. Snowmageddons bring 75+cm of snow. This is one reason we are moving to Lunenburg, NS .............. which today is getting about 20cm of snow while we are at +3 and a bit of sun is trying to peak through the cloud cover.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Not a good start to my day I'm afraid. I spent hours on the phone yesterday with Apple trying to resolve an issue with Time Machine. Began the process at 10:00 a.m. and quit at 11:00 p.m. while the MBP ran all night. Haven't been able to test it yet though as I ran into a brick wall trying to upload SAP today. It has been uploading now for nearly an hour and it looks like it will take another 45 minutes or so to complete. That is what happens when to erase the HD and start anew without importing anything from the backup external HD for fear of dragging the 'bug' back. Today I am faced with installing apps, one by one, then testing TM each time until I find the culprit. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Not a good start to my day I'm afraid. I spent hours on the phone yesterday with Apple trying to resolve an issue with Time Machine. Began the process at 10:00 a.m. and quit at 11:00 p.m. while the MBP ran all night. Haven't been able to test it yet though as I ran into a brick wall trying to upload SAP today. It has been uploading now for nearly an hour and it looks like it will take another 45 minutes or so to complete. That is what happens when to erase the HD and start anew without importing anything from the backup external HD for fear of dragging the 'bug' back. Today I am faced with installing apps, one by one, then testing TM each time until I find the culprit. Sigh.


I wondered why SAP still was stuck in the time warp of Feb. 28th. Sorry to hear of this situation, Don.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I wondered why SAP still was stuck in the time warp of Feb. 28th. Sorry to hear of this situation, Don.


I will let you know when it is finally finished Marc.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning all. Not a good start to my day I'm afraid. I spent hours on the phone yesterday with Apple trying to resolve an issue with Time Machine. Began the process at 10:00 a.m. and quit at 11:00 p.m. while the MBP ran all night. Haven't been able to test it yet though as I ran into a brick wall trying to upload SAP today. It has been uploading now for nearly an hour and it looks like it will take another 45 minutes or so to complete. That is what happens when to erase the HD and start anew without importing anything from the backup external HD for fear of dragging the 'bug' back. Today I am faced with installing apps, one by one, then testing TM each time until I find the culprit. Sigh.


I hope that you find out what is causing problems quickly Don 
and good morning


----------



## SINC

Things suddenly took off and loaded at rocket speed. SAP is now up.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Things suddenly took off and loaded at rocket speed. SAP is now up.


excellent news


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will let you know when it is finally finished Marc.


Looks like it is up now, Don. SAP joins us now in the month of March.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my Skype call to my doctoral student in Saudi Arabia. The connection was good ............ even with the time/distance difference and the fact that it was +3C here and +29C there.


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

I can't imagine our doxies being this helpful.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> I can't imagine our doxies being this helpful.


my cats wouldn't do that either LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> my cats wouldn't do that either LOL


Our doxies would make the mess, but not clean up after it was made.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea. Given that we currently have thick London-like fog outside my window, I think that I shall opt for tea rather than coffee today. Anyone else interested?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Time for 4PM High Tea. Given that we currently have thick London-like fog outside my window, I think that I shall opt for tea rather than coffee today. Anyone else interested?


since you are thick with London-like fog I shall ask for a cup of English Breakfast tea please


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Time for 4PM High Tea. Given that we currently have thick London-like fog outside my window, I think that I shall opt for tea rather than coffee today. Anyone else interested?


Sounds good ... any Typhoo or PG Tips? Have a ex-pat Brit friend in Mexico who swears by both - haven't tried either.
If not, an Earl Grey will do just fine.
Thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, loads of Typhoo here. One cup coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend sent this to me hearing that I was considering retiring at the end of 2014.

THIS RETIREE'S LAST TRIP TO WAL-MART

Yesterday I was at my local Wal-Mart buying a large bag of Purina dog chow for
my loyal pet, Jack, the Wonder Dog and was in the check-out line when a woman
behind me asked if I had a dog.

What did she think I had, an elephant?

So because I'm retired and have little to do, on impulse I told her that no, I
didn't have a dog, I was starting the Purina Diet again. I added that I
probably shouldn't, because I ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd
lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming
out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.

I told her that it was essentially a Perfect Diet and that the way that it
works is, to load your pants pockets with Purina Nuggets and simply eat one or
two every time you feel hungry. The food is nutritionally complete so it works
well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically
everyone in line was now enthralled with my story.)

Horrified, she asked if I ended up in intensive care, because the dog food
poisoned me. I told her no, I stopped to pee on a Fire Hydrant and a car hit
me.
I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was Laughing so
hard.
Wal-Mart won't let me shop there anymore.

Better watch what you ask retired people. They have all the time in the World
to think of crazy things to say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Message in a Bottle Found

Don, a great SAP story.


----------



## johnp

Re: the Wal-Mart shopping post.
Good one Marc ..... just read it aloud to Jean, and we both laughed ... there's definitely some substance in that one for us "youngsters" to relate to!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Re: the Wal-Mart shopping post.
> Good one Marc ..... just read it aloud to Jean, and we both laughed ... there's definitely some substance in that one for us "youngsters" to relate to!!!


Yes, I guess that is what I have to look forward to in retirement. I think I would rather do some volunteer work and even teach a web course or two every so often.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Message in a Bottle Found
> 
> Don, a great SAP story.


Merci. Good find.


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Re: the Wal-Mart shopping post.
> Good one Marc ..... just read it aloud to Jean, and we both laughed ... there's definitely some substance in that one for us "youngsters" to relate to!!!


my hubby and I just laughed too  definitely a good one


----------



## iMouse

I remember an ending where he had to be taken to the hospital, because he got a back seizure while trying to lick his balls.

Or something like that.

*EDIT:* “No”, he said “It was because I was sitting in the road licking my balls when a car hit me.”

*EDIT II:* " I told her no, I stepped off a curb to sniff a poodle's ass and a car hit me."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merci. Good find.


Yes, it was a unique story in my opinion. I expect my usual finders fee of $213,836.02 ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> my hubby and I just laughed too  definitely a good one


I did something like that with dog biscuits.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I remember an ending where he had to be taken to the hospital, because he got a back seizure while trying to lick his balls.
> 
> Or something like that.
> 
> *EDIT:* “No”, he said “It was because I was sitting in the road licking my balls when a car hit me.”
> 
> *EDIT II:* " I told her no, I stepped off a curb to sniff a poodle's ass and a car hit me."




John, this is a family-oriented thread .......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, a wee bit early for breakfast, but the coffee is on and hot. Today on SAP, a video of the world's smallest car from the BBC, the cutest darn puppy in our mini clip and a joke that may make you spew your coffee this morning so be careful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I slept in a bit, so breakfast shall come later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my morning grading, so it is time to start breakfast. Anyone have any particular desires this morning?


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don and Marc. Thanks for the coffee


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> John, this is a family-oriented thread .......................


Families have dogs. 

Do yours wear diapers? 

:lmao:

Would testicles be more acceptable. It's certainly more accurate. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Families have dogs.
> 
> Do yours wear diapers?
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> Would testicles be more acceptable. It's certainly more accurate. beejacon


Well, I guess you have a point, John. Still .............................................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you today?


Morning Marc, I'm doing well today how are you?


----------



## SINC

Marc, a great shot of Gaff Hook Peninsula by Commander Hadfield this morning:

https://twitter.com/Cmdr_Hadfield/status/307862981826445312/photo/1


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I guess you have a point, John. Still .............................................


I was ready to delete it, just for your peace of mind, but your quote would render that action useless.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc, I'm doing well today how are you?


Good to hear, Kim. I am fine, just very busy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, a great shot of Gaff Hook Peninsula by Commander Hadfield this morning:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Cmdr_Hadfield/status/307862981826445312/photo/1


Cool. Great shot, Don. Sadly, it is too foggy here in St.John's for any sort of picture from space.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I was ready to delete it, just for your peace of mind, but your quote would render that action useless.


Well, "cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war", John. Don't fret over my peace of mind. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Kim. I am fine, just very busy.


I understand busy - today is get together with accountant day, get groceries day, clean the house day, do laundry day, and work more on the studio day  but you won't hear me complaining about it at all


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I understand busy - today is get together with accountant day, get groceries day, clean the house day, do laundry day, and work more on the studio day  but you won't hear me complaining about it at all


That is far busier than me, Kim. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> That is far busier than me, Kim. Bonne chance, mon amie.


I can handle it my hubby is helping me today so that we can get everything done


----------



## SINC

I have plenty to do as well. My MBP had a software conflict and would not use Time Machine to back up my files. Solution? I nuked the drive, installed a fresh system and am in the process of re-installing all my apps without migrating anything from the backup drive. When one does that, you also lose your entire keychain with all user names and passwords, so am finding myself re-doing them as well as I encounter them. Then of course I go to use an app and realize it's not on board and go download it again, then install it. Great fun, but well worth it as my drive in only 25% used now, it is lightening fast with the SSD and my Time Machine backs up hourly as it should.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> I have plenty to do as well. My MBP had a software conflict and would not use Time Machine to back up my files. Solution? I nuked the drive, installed a fresh system and am in the process of re-installing all my apps without migrating anything from the backup drive. When one does that, you also lose your entire keychain with all user names and passwords, so am finding myself re-doing them as well as I encounter them. Then of course I go to use an app and realize it's not on board and go download it again, then install it. Great fun, but well worth it as my drive in only 25% used now, it is lightening fast with the SSD and my Time Machine backs up hourly as it should.


sorry that you are going through all that but glad that you are taking it in stride and looking at the positives of a faster computer 
how about some coffee?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, coffee sounds good to me. I am trying to get the house cleaned for Deborah's birthday party tonight.


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> sorry that you are going through all that but glad that you are taking it in stride and looking at the positives of a faster computer
> how about some coffee?????


Sorry,


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry,


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

I wonder if anyone else would like some Sonal Special Herbal Tea????


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> I wonder if anyone else would like some Sonal Special Herbal Tea????


I would love some Sonal Special please - taking a break from the accounting for a few minutes


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Sorry,


ok - then how about you tell me what you want and I will make it for you


----------



## Rps

Don nuking the thing must be an incredible hassle. I am now wondering about backups for me. With my older mini it isn't a problem as it has a drive unit which I burn cds on, but my new one is drive less...... outside of the cloud I guess I have little option ( other than emailing it to myself ). Wondering if the newer technology is fraught with future problems......like how does one reinstall apps with out a drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I would love some Sonal Special please - taking a break from the accounting for a few minutes


Coming right up, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Rp. How is the lit review coming along today?


----------



## Rps

Marc just came back from the mall. It's not overly cold here but the cold does adversely affect Tovah so we went mall walking. An older couple came up to us and wanted to see MayBelle...which was fine with us as long as there was no petting. During the conversation the older gentleman began to cry as he told us of the passing of his dog a year ago, and she looked just like MayBelle. We get dog stories often, one of the problems with MayBelle is she is small and cute, which is unusual for a Dog Guide ( as she is the smallest and youngest to graduate ). Often we get "are you training her" or " she's a puppy". But in this case the gentleman talked about his dog and that he kept her body in a freezer, which he takes her out twice a day to pet her........scary stuff, we talked at length on how he was "stuck" and halted the grieving process and that he had to bury the dog and try to move on....his wife was quite grateful that we had discussed this, but he was extremely upset.....we talked some more and tried to show him it would be better if he simply celebrated the dog's life but up her to rest...... was one of the weirdest conversations I've had in awhile......


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Rp. How is the lit review coming along today?


I have taken over the basement of our home and I am writing it as we speak.... my target is middle of the month.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... I am trying to get the house cleaned for Deborah's birthday party tonight.


... good on you Marc!! ... and good wishes for a fun and happy time tonight. 
And forward our good wishes & cheers to Deborah for a happy birthday, and wonderful new year ahead!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc just came back from the mall. It's not overly cold here but the cold does adversely affect Tovah so we went mall walking. An older couple came up to us and wanted to see MayBelle...which was fine with us as long as there was no petting. During the conversation the older gentleman began to cry as he told us of the passing of his dog a year ago, and she looked just like MayBelle. We get dog stories often, one of the problems with MayBelle is she is small and cute, which is unusual for a Dog Guide ( as she is the smallest and youngest to graduate ). Often we get "are you training her" or " she's a puppy". But in this case the gentleman talked about his dog and that he kept her body in a freezer, which he takes her out twice a day to pet her........scary stuff, we talked at length on how he was "stuck" and halted the grieving process and that he had to bury the dog and try to move on....his wife was quite grateful that we had discussed this, but he was extremely upset.....we talked some more and tried to show him it would be better if he simply celebrated the dog's life but up her to rest...... was one of the weirdest conversations I've had in awhile......


A very strange sitaution, Rp. Still, you handled it well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I have taken over the basement of our home and I am writing it as we speak.... my target is middle of the month.


Bonne chance, Rp. It is "St. Patrick's Day or Bust". Then, we shall celebrate ...... Don is buying.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... good on you Marc!! ... and good wishes for a fun and happy time tonight.
> And forward our good wishes & cheers to Deborah for a happy birthday, and wonderful new year ahead!!


Thanks, John. I am just about ready. People are coming by in an hour or so.


----------



## Rps

Marc, since I'm quarter Irish I will be partaking as well..... Say when I'm done with it would you like to read the thing, comments are always welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, since I'm quarter Irish I will be partaking as well..... Say when I'm done with it would you like to read the thing, comments are always welcome.


Great. As I said, Don is buying ...........

Yes, I shall read whatever you send to me.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don nuking the thing must be an incredible hassle. I am now wondering about backups for me. With my older mini it isn't a problem as it has a drive unit which I burn cds on, but my new one is drive less...... outside of the cloud I guess I have little option ( other than emailing it to myself ). Wondering if the newer technology is fraught with future problems......like how does one reinstall apps with out a drive.


Yes, it sure takes some patience Rp, but all apps purchased from the App Store show up on your "purchased" menu with "INSTALL" on them, so you get a fresh copy of every one, except those included with the OS of course.

I do NOT use the cloud for anything but contacts, notifications, reminders and iMessage. NONE of my iWork documents or email ever leave my computer other than on the gmail server and I do my own backups, usually in triplicate due to my travels in the motor home in the summer.

Not sure how your new Mini can be "drive less". To my knowledge, there is no such thing. If by drive less you mean no optical drive, that is true. It surely though, has to have an internal (likely SSD HD) and that should be backed up via an external USB hard drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, folks that live in Sherwood Park and have one of our doxies called to wish Deborah a happy birthday. They said that they might get a few inches of fresh snow by tomorrow. Will you get this snow as well?


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to the party now. Speak with all of you later.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, folks that live in Sherwood Park and have one of our doxies called to wish Deborah a happy birthday. They said that they might get a few inches of fresh snow by tomorrow. Will you get this snow as well?


Yes, we are forecast to get 10-12 cm overnight, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, we are forecast to get 10-12 cm overnight, Marc.


Well, good luck with this fresh snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

The party went quite well, with a fine crowd about a dozen people and loads of doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but it is always time for freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thanks for the coffee, Marc, it hits the spot. Perhaps bacon and eggs in an hour or two?

SAP is up with a video of a father of the bride addressing his new son-in-law that is filled with wisdom, love and humour, well worth a peek. Also BBQing like a man in our mini clip and the future of airline seating.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc and Don *wave* some coffee sounds about right


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Yes, some coffee does sound about right -- thanks Marc.


----------



## javaqueen

Don I loved that wedding video, made me think of my daughter's wedding  and gave me a tear or two in my eye


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and thanks for the coffee, Marc, it hits the spot. Perhaps bacon and eggs in an hour or two?
> 
> SAP is up with a video of a father of the bride addressing his new son-in-law that is filled with wisdom, love and humour, well worth a peek. Also BBQing like a man in our mini clip and the future of airline seating.


Bacon and eggs coming right up, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim and John. Coffee coming right up. Care for any Sunday Brunch?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Kim, John et al. Early rising today..... might be a four coffee morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Coffee coming right up .............. and then it is back to the lit review for you.


----------



## Rps

Yep I will be chained to the desk. I was at a job fair at one of the local colleges and was talking with some of the admin there. They didn't have any positions open but they were keenly interested in my studies on Critical Citizenship in an ESL setting. One of the staff took my resume and info and was going to contact a friend at another local college to see if there were any openings.....hopeful. I'm thinking maybe that I should develop the whole programme and see if I can free-lance it here. I'm prototyping a segment of it for an instructor friend of mine at the local Y this month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yep I will be chained to the desk. I was at a job fair at one of the local colleges and was talking with some of the admin there. They didn't have any positions open but they were keenly interested in my studies on Critical Citizenship in an ESL setting. One of the staff took my resume and info and was going to contact a friend at another local college to see if there were any openings.....hopeful. I'm thinking maybe that I should develop the whole programme and see if I can free-lance it here. I'm prototyping a segment of it for an instructor friend of mine at the local Y this month.


That sounds interesting, Rp. I think that developing the entire program online and then pitching it to various organizations makes a great deal of sense as well. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Yep I will be chained to the desk. I was at a job fair at one of the local colleges and was talking with some of the admin there. They didn't have any positions open but they were keenly interested in my studies on Critical Citizenship in an ESL setting. One of the staff took my resume and info and was going to contact a friend at another local college to see if there were any openings.....hopeful. I'm thinking maybe that I should develop the whole programme and see if I can free-lance it here. I'm prototyping a segment of it for an instructor friend of mine at the local Y this month.


I will be thinking of you as you are chained to the desk. That programme sounds quite interesting and I will be thinking of you as you continue developing it


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I will be thinking of you as you are chained to the desk. That programme sounds quite interesting and I will be thinking of you as you continue developing it


That is a kind thought, Kim. A free scone for you this morning ...............

How is your migraine?


----------



## Rps

I think so too. A few years ago I was trying to get an on-line distribution of liberal arts courses off the ground. My thoughts were that with the cut backs in the public school system ( elementary and high school ) one could develop and have retired teachers facilitate sessions at a fraction of the cost of a regular programme within a school board. We would then market the courses over the entire province.... I still think this is a good idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some great pics of NL from the Space Station. You can almost see my backyard and all the doxies racing about in the snow.


----------



## Rps

javaqueen said:


> I will be thinking of you as you are chained to the desk. That programme sounds quite interesting and I will be thinking of you as you continue developing it


Thanks Kim, might be a good idea for all of you to buy coffee futures while I'm writing this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I think so too. A few years ago I was trying to get an on-line distribution of liberal arts courses off the ground. My thoughts were that with the cut backs in the public school system ( elementary and high school ) one could develop and have retired teachers facilitate sessions at a fraction of the cost of a regular programme within a school board. We would then market the courses over the entire province.... I still think this is a good idea.


A grand idea, Rp. We should go into business together.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> That is a kind thought, Kim. A free scone for you this morning ...............
> 
> How is your migraine?


Thanks for the scone Marc - today is a low drone type of day 



Rps said:


> I think so too. A few years ago I was trying to get an on-line distribution of liberal arts courses off the ground. My thoughts were that with the cut backs in the public school system ( elementary and high school ) one could develop and have retired teachers facilitate sessions at a fraction of the cost of a regular programme within a school board. We would then market the courses over the entire province.... I still think this is a good idea.


When we see schools closing just to have those same students bused to another school and stuck in a portable, it gets my blood boiling. I like your idea for programmes in the liberal arts area. It is the one aspect of schooling that those in position of authority seem to feel isn't needed, however we all know that with the arts comes thinking outside the box and that allows the students to progress far more.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Thanks Kim, might be a good idea for all of you to buy coffee futures while I'm writing this.


I understand and will buy those coffee futures for you as well


----------



## Rps

javaqueen said:


> Thanks for the scone Marc - today is a low drone type of day
> 
> 
> 
> When we see schools closing just to have those same students bused to another school and stuck in a portable, it gets my blood boiling. I like your idea for programmes in the liberal arts area. It is the one aspect of schooling that those in position of authority seem to feel isn't needed, however we all know that with the arts comes thinking outside the box and that allows the students to progress far more.


Kim, I, too, was one of those who believed that a "general" education was a throw back to the Lord of the Manor mentality....specialisation was the key....or so I thought. After working in industry for 30 years I now truly begin to see the value in the general approach and you are correct many trivialize the Liberal Arts....but when you apply that creative process to real world problem solving it certainly is a benefit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Kim, I, too, was one of those who believed that a "general" education was a throw back to the Lord of the Manor mentality....specialisation was the key....or so I thought. After working in industry for 30 years I now truly begin to see the value in the general approach and you are correct many trivialize the Liberal Arts....but when you apply that creative process to real world problem solving it certainly is a benefit.


A valid point, Rp, and an excellent perspective.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Kim, I, too, was one of those who believed that a "general" education was a throw back to the Lord of the Manor mentality....specialisation was the key....or so I thought. After working in industry for 30 years I now truly begin to see the value in the general approach and you are correct many trivialize the Liberal Arts....but when you apply that creative process to real world problem solving it certainly is a benefit.


Thanks RP, that is just what I have witnessed since teaching piano - my students who are doing well in piano and music in general are finding the rest of their classes to be easier and that problem solving comes more naturally.


----------



## Dr.G.

High Tea time once again. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> High Tea time once again. Anyone interested?


Sounds good Marc ..... I think one of those Sonal specials would fit the bill rather nicely at this time!! Merci.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> High Tea time once again. Anyone interested?





johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ..... I think one of those Sonal specials would fit the bill rather nicely at this time!! Merci.


I would love a tea Marc 

afternoon John, how is your day today?


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> ... afternoon John, how is your day today?


No 'real' complaints today Kim .... feeling much better than the past couple of days, and have the lovely weather here today, to help in that regard.
Out for some morning shopping, and a walkabout of the neighbourhood. During the latter, checking out many of the plants along the way, looking for signs of spring buds -- lots of the early blooming shrubs and trees will be blooming soon, by the looks of the buds at this time. Nice to see, and will be even nicer to see when they do so!!
Hope the day's been treating you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ..... I think one of those Sonal specials would fit the bill rather nicely at this time!! Merci.


True. One freshly brewed cup of SS coming right up, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I would love a tea Marc


Coming right up, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> No 'real' complaints today Kim .... feeling much better than the past couple of days, and have the lovely weather here today, to help in that regard.
> Out for some morning shopping, and a walkabout of the neighbourhood. During the latter, checking out many of the plants along the way, looking for signs of spring buds -- lots of the early blooming shrubs and trees will be blooming soon, by the looks of the buds at this time. Nice to see, and will be even nicer to see when they do so!!
> Hope the day's been treating you well.


We have quite a bit more time to wait for signs of spring buds John, so you will have to post pictures so that I can know what is coming 



Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Kim. How are you today?


Hi Marc, I am doing well, just finished having dinner, I made twice baked cheezie potatoes and steak with my dry rub (marinated for about 2 - 3 hours). Hubby was very happy


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening all. Just came inside from just a few minutes short of two hours out on our balcony ... the wind backed off, and shifted direction a touch, allowing the sun to come in at full-strength and warm us - which our bodies sure appreciated!! Wow, what a nice, and deserved break from all the dark and wet days of the past week!!
Some dinner prep's to come soon, but they will be easy for me today ... we've decided to go "light" for dinner -- pancakes, with a little fruit inside, and on the side. A break from the 'heavier' meals of late.
Cheers!!


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Afternoon/Evening all. Just came inside from just a few minutes short of two hours out on our balcony ... the wind backed off, and shifted direction a touch, allowing the sun to come in at full-strength and warm us - which our bodies sure appreciated!! Wow, what a nice, and deserved break from all the dark and wet days of the past week!!
> Some dinner prep's to come soon, but they will be easy for me today ... we've decided to go "light" for dinner -- pancakes, with a little fruit inside, and on the side. A break from the 'heavier' meals of late.
> Cheers!!


sounds like a nice time on the balcony John, and I can understand about wanting a lighter fare for dinner, but tonight it was a special dinner with all the work that my hubby has been doing at my new studio


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> sounds like a nice time on the balcony John, and I can understand about wanting a lighter fare for dinner, but tonight it was a special dinner with all the work that my hubby has been doing at my new studio


Good for you Kim ... and I'm sure it was much-appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Took Deborah out to a fine restaurant for the birthday meal we could not have yesterday. Thus, the "Weekend of Deborah" ends in a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Happy belated BD to Deborah, Marc. Been so busy I darn near forgot. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Happy belated BD to Deborah, Marc. Been so busy I darn near forgot. Yikes!


Merci, Don. If I ever forgot ............................. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for breakfast and coffee to get us going to start this week. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will do just fine for now, thanks. SAP is done with a Russian aerobatic team display video, laundry basketball and a chopper saves a deer on the ice in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc and Don. The sun is shining here to get us started on our week  Thanks for the coffee


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, javafantastic day!


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, javafantastic day!


Thanks Don - SAP was a great read today and I love the word of the day and match up at the bottom


----------



## Dr.G.

If life is an illusion who is seeing the illusion?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Kim. Nothing but coffee this morning??????????

Kim, how is your migraine today due to the sunshine?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, pouring rain here. I am going to send you some of the doixes to dry out in your sun.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don and Kim. Nothing but coffee this morning??????????
> 
> Kim, how is your migraine today due to the sunshine?





Dr.G. said:


> Kim, pouring rain here. I am going to send you some of the doixes to dry out in your sun.


Hi Marc, my migraine isn't bad today, been cleaning so creating dust which of course makes me sneeze - the doxies can lay in the sun at the front window and dry out - our cats aren't using it right now  


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Hi Marc, my migraine isn't bad today, been cleaning so creating dust which of course makes me sneeze - the doxies can lay in the sun at the front window and dry out - our cats aren't using it right now  


Good to hear, Kim. The doxies are on their way. Way too foggy here for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Insightful Football Coach Builds Character Through Compassion

One of my students shared this with our class.


----------



## Dr.G.

Teacher's Guide to Teaching Writing through Technology ~ Educational Technology and Mobile Learning

Rp, an interesting article.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon everyone. Missed the coffee call this morning, got busy with odds & ends, then out for my early-am walk. A great morning for such, dry and sunny, not the 'norm' for these parts!! Then out doing some food shopping, and absorbing more of the nice morning.

Bought a mess of veggies for a tagine dinner today. Cleared the fridge-freezer of small pieces of meat that needed to be eaten ... so the tagine will have a mix of chicken, beef, and pork, with the veggies (onion, garlic, potato, yam, sweet potato, turnip, herbs/spices, and etc. Something different .. time will tell on the result, eh!!

Hope the day's going well for everyone!


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon everyone. Missed the coffee call this morning, got busy with odds & ends, then out for my early-am walk. A great morning for such, dry and sunny, not the 'norm' for these parts!! Then out doing some food shopping, and absorbing more of the nice morning.
> 
> Bought a mess of veggies for a tagine dinner today. Cleared the fridge-freezer of small pieces of meat that needed to be eaten ... so the tagine will have a mix of chicken, beef, and pork, with the veggies (onion, garlic, potato, yam, sweet potato, turnip, herbs/spices, and etc. Something different .. time will tell on the result, eh!!
> 
> Hope the day's going well for everyone!


I absolutely love tagine and make it quite often. Excellent idea to use up small pieces of meat that need to be eaten


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Kim. The doxies are on their way. Way too foggy here for them.


the sun is shining so the doxies will be warm and dry in no time


----------



## SINC

Sounds good John, let us know how it tastes!

I spent my morning installing new taps in Ann's bathroom. That's the half bath off the master bedroom that's off limits to moi. What a job. I put those taps in 15 years back, washerless so they don't drip, but they do wear out and begin to drip over the years. One day they don't drip, the next day suddenly, kaput. I am not used to crawling around under vanities much anymore, but losing over 25 pounds made the job much easier.

Began the day early at Canadian Tire getting new flex hoses and silicone to seal the new drain. I did such a good job I am celebrating with a beer and corned beef sandwich for lunch. No one else is home, so no one will ever know!


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Sounds good John, let us know how it tastes!
> 
> I spent my morning installing new taps in Ann's bathroom. That's the half bath off the master bedroom that's off limits to moi. What a job. I put those taps in 15 years back, washer less so they don't drip, but they do wear out and begin to drip over the years. One day they don't drip, the next day suddenly, kaput. I am not used to crawling around under vanities much anymore, but losing over 25 pounds made the job much easier.
> 
> Began the day early at Canadian Tire getting new flex hoses and silicone to seal the new drain. I did such a good job I am celebrating with a beer and corned beef sandwich for lunch. No one else is home, so no one will ever know!


great job Don and I won't say anything about the beer and corned beef


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon everyone. Missed the coffee call this morning, got busy with odds & ends, then out for my early-am walk. A great morning for such, dry and sunny, not the 'norm' for these parts!! Then out doing some food shopping, and absorbing more of the nice morning.
> 
> Bought a mess of veggies for a tagine dinner today. Cleared the fridge-freezer of small pieces of meat that needed to be eaten ... so the tagine will have a mix of chicken, beef, and pork, with the veggies (onion, garlic, potato, yam, sweet potato, turnip, herbs/spices, and etc. Something different .. time will tell on the result, eh!!
> 
> Hope the day's going well for everyone!


I agree with Kim. This is a fine use of these odd and ends.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> the sun is shining so the doxies will be warm and dry in no time


Good to hear, Kim. The fog is really thick here.


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> great job Don and I won't say anything about the beer and corned beef


Me either.. but it sure sounds good!!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> .. Sounds good John, let us know how it tastes!


Will do. And it will have to be better than the pancakes I made yesterday, or I may be looking for a new "position" here!!  Not sure what really happened, but they were sure not some of my best, to say the least, eh!!  

I will work hard today to ensure that is not the result today. Initial prep's have been done .. more to come, and do this afteroon -- after a good balcony break (and a little wine!!).

Cheers!


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Will do. And it will have to be better than the pancakes I made yesterday, or I may be looking for a new "position" here!!  Not sure what really happened, but they were sure not some of my best, to say the least, eh!!
> 
> I will work hard today to ensure that is not the result today. Initial prep's have been done .. more to come, and do this afteroon -- after a good balcony break (and a little wine!!).
> 
> Cheers!


enjoy your balcony time and your wine - students begin soon so I have to wait on my wine time


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> enjoy your balcony time and your wine - students begin soon so I have to wait on my wine time


Thanks Kim ... we use the time to get away from what we've both been doing, and chat about "things" ... suspect today we'll be talking about what's planned for this Saturday (a time and dim sum with daughter, who has just returned from a vacation), and our plans for late next week (to downtown Vancouver for a mini-stay, which will include a "night at the opera" (Mozart's 'Magic Flute' - done in what's being called "west coast aboriginal style"). Looking forward to it - and we have some great seats to view it all. Plus, we'll appreciate/enjoy the hotel stay and dining around - a nice break from our usual routine, et al. 
Hope the lessons go well for you today ... and enjoy that wine later!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sounds good John, let us know how it tastes!
> 
> I spent my morning installing new taps in Ann's bathroom. That's the half bath off the master bedroom that's off limits to moi. What a job. I put those taps in 15 years back, washerless so they don't drip, but they do wear out and begin to drip over the years. One day they don't drip, the next day suddenly, kaput. I am not used to crawling around under vanities much anymore, but losing over 25 pounds made the job much easier.
> 
> Began the day early at Canadian Tire getting new flex hoses and silicone to seal the new drain. I did such a good job I am celebrating with a beer and corned beef sandwich for lunch. No one else is home, so no one will ever know!


Don, we will know ............... but I love corned beef sandwiches and beer, so my lips are sealed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea here, but there is time to have some tea west of me. Anyone interested?


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Thanks Kim ... we use the time to get away from what we've both been doing, and chat about "things" ... suspect today we'll be talking about what's planned for this Saturday (a time and dim sum with daughter, who has just returned from a vacation), and our plans for late next week (to downtown Vancouver for a mini-stay, which will include a "night at the opera" (Mozart's 'Magic Flute' - done in what's being called "west coast aboriginal style"). Looking forward to it - and we have some great seats to view it all. Plus, we'll appreciate/enjoy the hotel stay and dining around - a nice break from our usual routine, et al.
> Hope the lessons go well for you today ... and enjoy that wine later!!


John you both should definitely enjoy Mozart's "Magic Flute" definitely one of my favourites 

how did your tagine work out??? inquiring minds want to know


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> John you both should definitely enjoy Mozart's "Magic Flute" definitely one of my favourites
> 
> how did your tagine work out??? inquiring minds want to know


Looking forward to both ... the opera next week, and the results of the tagine later today - the latter has been prepared, filled, and it's now "brewing". It's just a touch past 3:30pm out here, so a while to dnner.

But like the scents so far!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

John, you shall truly enjoy Mozart's "Magic Flute". If done well, it is a memorable experience.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, you shall truly enjoy Mozart's "Magic Flute". If done well, it is a memorable experience.


Thanks .... and hoping/counting on that. And so much so, I upgraded our seats after my initial booking, so that we have nobody in front of us to interfere with our viewing and experience. 

When we attended our last opera (La Boheme, which I was so looking forward to), I had a "giant" in the seat in front of me -- and for me to see what was happening, took so much from my experience of it all. Not this time ... we'll be in the first row, centre, of the 'dress circle', with a totally-unobstructed view of the stage and what's happening. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks .... and hoping/counting on that. And so much so, I upgraded our seats after my initial booking, so that we have nobody in front of us to interfere with our viewing and experience.
> 
> When we attended our last opera (La Boheme, which I was so looking forward to), I had a "giant" in the seat in front of me -- and for me to see what was happening, took so much from my experience of it all. Not this time ... we'll be in the first row, centre, of the 'dress circle', with a totally-unobstructed view of the stage and what's happening. Can't wait!!!


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Looking forward to both ... the opera next week, and the results of the tagine later today - the latter has been prepared, filled, and it's now "brewing". It's just a touch past 3:30pm out here, so a while to dnner.
> 
> But like the scents so far!!!





johnp said:


> Thanks .... and hoping/counting on that. And so much so, I upgraded our seats after my initial booking, so that we have nobody in front of us to interfere with our viewing and experience.
> 
> When we attended our last opera (La Boheme, which I was so looking forward to), I had a "giant" in the seat in front of me -- and for me to see what was happening, took so much from my experience of it all. Not this time ... we'll be in the first row, centre, of the 'dress circle', with a totally-unobstructed view of the stage and what's happening. Can't wait!!!


Can't wait to hear about both *cheers*


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Have a great night Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Have a great night Marc


You too, Kim. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east so it is time to start the coffee.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, coffee sounds great  the sun is shining here as well


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim and Marc, a cool start to our day here as the mercury dipped last night. A hot coffee sounds great. Today on SAP a mini clip of a man buying condoms with a surprise ending, a video someone here drew to my attention about a funny frog and a grocery shopper showing sympathy to an elderly woman gets taken.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. The coffee smells great -- will enjoy Marc.

Here are some pictures (taken with my iPad2) of last night's dinner prep's. The dinner was a great success - very tasty, and sure hit the spot!! The pictures show the sequence of events -- from organizing the stuff, to the cooking of the onions and the the meats, fully-loaded with the veggies, top on, and the end result. Just wish I had had something green to make it a touch more colourful. Next time.

Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Wow John, that is some spread. Looks good enough to eat! 

I'm loving that little green frog chef too. 

Not bad pics for an iPad 2 either. I have never tried to take a pic with my iPad 2.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim and Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, great pics of a grand meal. I still think that you should be our head chef at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> ..... I'm loving that little green frog chef too.


He's my cooking companion!! A little cuter than that little frog on SAP today, don't you think?!!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Just finishing off a French Vanilla before I take MayBelle for her walk. Then off to the basement, but will get a break as my daughter is visiting us in Windsor for the first time since we moved here....that will be fun....restaurants here we come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Yes, a short break might be in order for you. I know how tiresome a lit review is and I wish you well in this undertaking.


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon everyone, finished teaching for the morning - start again in about 2 hours but other things to do first  like enjoy another cup of coffee


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> afternoon everyone, finished teaching for the morning - start again in about 2 hours but other things to do first  like enjoy another cup of coffee


Kim ... did you see the tagine pic's I posted earlier this morning? Thought you might enjoy seeing my efforts ... and know it turned out well. Some sauce left over to use today, otherwise, we pretty much cleaned the pot!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> afternoon everyone, finished teaching for the morning - start again in about 2 hours but other things to do first  like enjoy another cup of coffee


Another cup of coffee sounds good, Kim. I shall join you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally a 4PM High Tea time without London fog. So, anyone care for a cup of Sonal Special?


----------



## Dr.G.

A quick question for anyone on CPP. If someone gets a CPP check each month, do they deduct tax from this check? Are there any other deductions (e.g., EI)?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> A quick question for anyone on CPP. If someone gets a CPP check each month, do they deduct tax from this check? Are there any other deductions (e.g., EI)?


There are no deductions 'at source' (tax or otherwise) on our payments. I believe one can arrange income tax deducted at source, if so wished. We end up paying the taxes when we file our returns each spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> There are no deductions 'at source' (tax or otherwise) on our payments. I believe one can arrange income tax deducted at source, if so wished. We end up paying the taxes when we file our returns each spring.


Thanks for the feedback, John. I am just starting to consider what our income will be when I retire. Personally, I would rather nothing being deducted at the source and then I will come up with the taxes owed, if any, in the spring. Got my payout schedule from the Services Canada website (what a hassle getting registered). So, I figure that at $700 a month CPP (I am not sure about OAS as to if I qualify) I can estimate the taxes on this amount.


----------



## iMouse

For OAS, are you 65 yet, and are you a citizen? 

<The last one was probably a red herring.>

And they claw-back on that one, for you rich academic lot with tenure. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> For OAS, are you 65 yet, and are you a citizen?
> 
> <The last one was probably a red herring.>
> 
> And they claw-back on that one, for you rich academic lot with tenure. :lmao:


Not yet, and yes, I am a Canadian citizen. :love2:

Not a "rich academic" by any means.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Not a "rich academic" by any means.


Rich is properly in quotes, as we both well know. 

BTW, drove a Newf originally from St.John's today. She just moved to the Sh'wa last year, to be with family due to her worsening ALS. 

Nice lady, showing all the classic signs right now. :-(

Retired nurse. Asked her if she know anybody at Memorial, but no, she doesn't. I didn't use your names.

You or your wife know a Kathleen that moved last year?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Rich is properly in quotes, as we both well know.
> 
> BTW, drove a Newf originally from St.John's today. She just moved to the Sh'wa last year, to be with family due to her worsening ALS.
> 
> Nice lady, showing all the classic signs right now. :-(
> 
> Retired nurse. Asked her if she know anybody at Memorial, but no, she doesn't. I didn't use your names.
> 
> You or your wife know a Kathleen that moved last year?


No, John, we don't know of anyone with ALS moving to your part of ON. Sorry to hear about her ALS.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Rich is properly in quotes, as we both well know.


I am a bit below the average here at Memorial since I started at a lower salary than most since I did not have any university experience when I came here, just three years as a grad assistant.
Salaries Full Professors Without Senior Administrative Duties | Canadian Universities

Don't come close to what I could be earning in ON/AB/BC ......... but then, if I was teaching there I would have missed out on all of our snow. 

Salaries Full Professors Without Senior Administrative Duties | Ontario Universities, Canada
Salaries Full Professors | Universities - Alberta, British Columbia, Manitoba

Still, I am not complaining. I chose to come here and to stay here, and now have about 1 1/2 more years here. Such is Life.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening all. Just came in from our balcony break ... mild (10C), no sun though, but thankfully, no wind. Enjoyed a glass of red, and chatted for an hour+ about what's been happening, or about to happen in our lives. 

Our afternoon "soap", eh!! 

Here's a look at the setup before we took our seats.

Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

John, here is a look at our "balcony", but we haven't taken many breaks on it lately.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> John, here is a look at our "balcony", but we haven't taken many breaks on it lately.


Don .... memories of my house's 'balcony' in Corner Brook, NF for a good many "days".


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Kim ... did you see the tagine pic's I posted earlier this morning? Thought you might enjoy seeing my efforts ... and know it turned out well. Some sauce left over to use today, otherwise, we pretty much cleaned the pot!!


it looks fantastic - I love your tagine


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone *wave* finished teaching for the day and now to relax with my hubby  the next few weeks are going to be even busier than we have been getting all the finishing touches in at the studio and also moving all my music books, etc over


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone *wave* finished teaching for the day and now to relax with my hubby  the next few weeks are going to be even busier than we have been getting all the finishing touches in at the studio and also moving all my music books, etc over


Just finished my night time grading, and I too was very busy, and shall be for the next five weeks or so. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A glorious sunrise is forming, so I am going to take a freshly brewed cup of coffee and sit out on my back deck to watch it rise .......... as the doxies romp about in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my morning grading, so it is time to start our OtHD Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc *wave* thanks for the coffee, getting together with my daughter for breakfast this morning


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Kim. A chilly start to our day here, so I won't be out on my deck. 

Today on SAP a video of a clever bird sent to us by Kim in Calgary, a windy day on the road in our mini clip and and interesting tale about the senate.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Kim. A chilly start to our day here, so I won't be out on my deck.
> 
> Today on SAP a video of a clever bird sent to us by Kim in Calgary, a windy day on the road in our mini clip and and interesting tale about the senate.


morning Don. Looks very overcast and sitting at about 0 right now............loved the video's on SAP today that bird definitely is clever


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Coffee sounds good - thanks Marc. An uneventful day planned .. my early-am walk, some 'housework', maybe a walk to the barber, other odds & ends.
Kim .. thanks for your comments re: the tagine. Will pre-plan a little better for the next one - so that it's a little more colourful (as well as tasty). 
Good wishes for the day to you all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim, Don and John. Coffee coming right up. Anyone for breakfast??

+1C with a bit of sunshine but it is a bit nippy on the deck as the winds have picked up somewhat.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc and John and Don 

Just coffee for me, had breakfast with my oldest daughter so not hungry anymore  but you know that I am not one to turn down coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Kim. How are you feeling today?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee coming right up, Kim. How are you feeling today?


feeling good today Marc, how goes the grading today? Hope that you things are going smoothly for you


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang! 

I hope all are well. 

Looks like there's always something good cooking here! Woot! 

The tagine looks fabulous John. Maybe I'll try one of those again soon. 

We've had a tremendous amount of snow in Calgary over the last week. Much shoveling to do, for us as well as friends and neighbors.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang!
> 
> I hope all are well.
> 
> Looks like there's always something good cooking here! Woot!
> 
> The tagine looks fabulous John. Maybe I'll try one of those again soon.
> 
> We've had a tremendous amount of snow in Calgary over the last week. Much shoveling to do, for us as well as friends and neighbors.


Hi Kim ... thanks. Jean's grand-daughter has mentioned all the snow there ... not sure why, but she seems to enjoy it!!


----------



## javaqueen

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang!
> 
> I hope all are well.
> 
> Looks like there's always something good cooking here! Woot!
> 
> The tagine looks fabulous John. Maybe I'll try one of those again soon.
> 
> We've had a tremendous amount of snow in Calgary over the last week. Much shoveling to do, for us as well as friends and neighbors.


Afternoon KC4 *wave* how have you been doing lately??


----------



## KC4

javaqueen said:


> Afternoon KC4 *wave* how have you been doing lately??


Good afternoon! 

I have been doing fine,thanks. Just extremely busy these last few months. The gods have finally decreed, via a wicked cold, that I slow down for a couple of days. Cést la vie. 

How's the new studio?


----------



## javaqueen

KC4 said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> I have been doing fine,thanks. Just extremely busy these last few months. The gods have finally decreed, via a wicked cold, that I slow down for a couple of days. Cést la vie.
> 
> How's the new studio?


It is so exciting - we are closed next week so that I can move everything over and then get things set up *cheer* This is such a dream come true


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang!
> 
> I hope all are well.
> 
> Looks like there's always something good cooking here! Woot!
> 
> The tagine looks fabulous John. Maybe I'll try one of those again soon.
> 
> We've had a tremendous amount of snow in Calgary over the last week. Much shoveling to do, for us as well as friends and neighbors.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, we saw the news items re the Calgary snow. Stay safe and warm, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> feeling good today Marc, how goes the grading today? Hope that you things are going smoothly for you


Smooth, yes, just busy. I start at about 6AM and finish at about 10PM. Off and on throghout the day keeps it from getting too busy.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Smooth, yes, just busy. I start at about 6AM and finish at about 10PM. Off and on throghout the day keeps it from getting too busy.


It's nice to spread it out during the day  wish that I could do that but with kids at school it is not possible


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> It's nice to spread it out during the day  wish that I could do that but with kids at school it is not possible


Well, this helps my eye to rest and gives me time to do things throughout the day and night.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Well, this helps my *eye* to rest and gives me time to do things throughout the day and night.


Are you down to one also?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Are you down to one also?


Going for cataract surgery on my right eye in April, so the left eye is doing most of the work. This is why I spread out my work over the course of the day and do it seven days a week. My students love this sort of interaction, and my eye does not tire as it once did when I taught more courses.


----------



## Dr.G.

How are you doing these days, John?


----------



## Dr.G.

Finishing up my night time grading and almost ready to pull the pin tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I put a coffee on for early risers, but it is much too early for breakfast yet.

SAP is up with a cute video of a dog bringing home the cat. How he does it is the cute part. Also our mini clip is a surprise lawn mower event and a look at VW's new 261 mpg car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## winwintoo

Morning Don. I haven't been able to sleep. I'm awake anyway so I might as well have coffee.

Do you remember "The Western Producer"? I'm creating a family history and want to write some color to describe life when I was young. I remember my father carefully stacking the serial novel section of a couple of newspapers. We lived in a small town so there was no daily and the weekly only had a few pages. I think one of the papers was probably The Western Producer but I think there was another one, but I can't remember the name. Did it have "star" in the name?

I've wasted a perfectly good night pondering whether I ought to get involved in the social club again. They're hurting. I could help. The problem is that smarts are pretty thin among the current group. And I enjoy sleep. I think my answer needs to be no.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Sorry to hear of your insomnia. When that happens to me I find that sitting in my favorite chair in the dark helps to get me back into a sleepy mode. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> How are you doing these days, John?


Still pitching Marc. 

Bled a little putting new shoes on KIA yesterday, but I should get the young wench back as a result. Her road manners were getting appalling. 

Off to the CotU this morning, for the acid test.

It's my left eye that is borked, unfortunately for good. Have to give my right eye plenty of TLC these days, as you have with your left.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Still pitching Marc.
> 
> Bled a little putting new shoes on KIA yesterday, but I should get the young wench back as a result. Her road manners were getting appalling.
> 
> Off to the CotU this morning, for the acid test.
> 
> It's my left eye that is borked, unfortunately for good. Have to give my right eye plenty of TLC these days, as you have with your left.


Morning, John. Good luck with your tests/procedures this morning.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. Good luck with your tests/procedures this morning.


 Thanks for the thought, but not for me.

My passengers are heading to Sunnybrook & PMH for Cancer treatment.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Thanks for the thought, but not for me.
> 
> My passengers are heading to Sunnybrook & PMH for Cancer treatment.


Guess I misunderstood. Good luck for all of them.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, thanks for the coffee just thinking about breakfast of maybe making either french toast or maybe pancakes but can't decide


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Why not have both??? I shall pour you a cup of coffee as you decide.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks for the coffee Marc, the french toast is a cinnamon base and the pancakes are a blueberry base - they don't really combine that well


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks for the coffee Marc, the french toast is a cinnamon base and the pancakes are a blueberry base - they don't really combine that well


Well, live a little on the wild side of the street.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Morning Don. I haven't been able to sleep. I'm awake anyway so I might as well have coffee.
> 
> Do you remember "The Western Producer"? I'm creating a family history and want to write some color to describe life when I was young. I remember my father carefully stacking the serial novel section of a couple of newspapers. We lived in a small town so there was no daily and the weekly only had a few pages. I think one of the papers was probably The Western Producer but I think there was another one, but I can't remember the name. Did it have "star" in the name?
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Margaret, you are most likely thinking of the Star Weekly which was a mag with colour on the cover that came every weekend in the mail or you could buy it on the newstand on Saturdays. It was produced in Toronto as an offshoot of the Toronto Star back in those days. Papers all across the country used to submit photos and they would appear if chosen by the editors. It was widely read and followed by many.

The Star Weekly (1910-1973) was Canada’s national news magazine


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, live a little on the wild side of the street.


of course you do


----------



## javaqueen

John, you made me in the mood for tagine so I am making a beef tagine for tonights dinner


----------



## Rps

Morning all. On my third cup this morning. Drove my daughter off to the airport and am now in the process do getting back to the daily routine. Kim I have a great French toast recipe if you are interested?


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Morning all. On my third cup this morning. Drove my daughter off to the airport and am now in the process do getting back to the daily routine. Kim I have a great French toast recipe if you are interested?


I definitely would take another recipe for french toast, what type of bread do you use???


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I definitely would take another recipe for french toast, what type of bread do you use???


Bread!?!?!? Homemade French Baguettes with cream in our Julia Child-inspired French toast. 
Grand Marnier French Toast

4 cups heavy cream

4 eggs

4 Tablespoons Grand Marnier (you can substitute orange juice)

4 Tablespoons granulated sugar

2 Tablespoons orange zest

French Bread (I also use Peasant bread/Baguettes)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. On my third cup this morning. Drove my daughter off to the airport and am now in the process do getting back to the daily routine. Kim I have a great French toast recipe if you are interested?


Afternoon, Rp. Don't worry about cooking .....................back to your lit review. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> of course you do


Me??? The doxies keep me on the "straight and narrow" ....................


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Bread!?!?!? Homemade French Baguettes with cream in our Julia Child-inspired French toast.
> Grand Marnier French Toast
> 
> 4 cups heavy cream
> 
> 4 eggs
> 
> 4 Tablespoons Grand Marnier (you can substitute orange juice)
> 
> 4 Tablespoons granulated sugar
> 
> 2 Tablespoons orange zest
> 
> French Bread (I also use Peasant bread/Baguettes)


similar to my recipe but I use sourdough bread for a different texture


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> John, you made me in the mood for tagine so I am making a beef tagine for tonights dinner


Kim ... sounds good. Enjoy!! 

I'll be cooking and mashing together all the leftover pieces of potato, yam, and sweet potato I have on-hand - and will have with pork tenderloin nuggets, and fruit salad.


----------



## johnp

Marc and Kim .... thanks for those recipes for French toast - they sure sound good!!


----------



## Rps

Kim try this:

1 tbsp lemon juice
2 large apples
3/4 lb sausage
3 eggs
1/3 cup milk
1 tsp allspice
dash salt
dash of pepper
8 slices day old egg bread about 1/2 inch thick
1/4 cup butter
2 tblsp maple syrup ( you can add more for flavour )
1 1/3 cups of shredded smokey or other cheddar

Put lemon juice in a large bowl of water, peel core and slice apples into 1/2 inch wedges and place in water
Heat non-stick plan grille sausages until cooked ( when cooked let cool and slice )
In shallow dish beat eggs, milk, 1/2 teaspoon all spice, salt and pepper
Lay 4 slices of bread in a single layer, sprinkle cheese over the bread, place sausage on cheese, top with remaining cheese, top with remaining bread and press down firmly
Coat both sides of bread mixture with egg mixture, cook in fry pan about 2 minutes a side
now bake in oven at 400F for 8 minutes
Drain apples and pat dry, put remaining butter apples and spices in a skillet and heat over medium, drizzle with maple syrup cook on medium high for 10 minutes
Take out cooked sandwiches, and spoon on apple maple mixture......enjoy! P.S. you can also add raisins, cranberries, apricots as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> similar to my recipe but I use sourdough bread for a different texture


That would be interesting, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe we should have some French toast for our 4PM High Tea.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe we should have some French toast for our 4PM High Tea.


It's heading to noon here, and I have not any lunch as yet ... an order of your French toast would be much-enjoyed and appreciated about now!!  (though I seldom have very much for lunch, just a small snack, after my walks this morning, I'm about ready for more!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin and call it a night. I am really tired. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

good night Marc, just finished teaching for the night, now time to relax for me


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good night Marc, just finished teaching for the night, now time to relax for me


I love that time of night, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee ready before I begin our TGIF Breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good about now. Just finished SAP with a video of Chris Hadfield making peanut butter and honey sandwiches in space, a bowling strike for the record books and an over zealous young priest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just finished my morning grading, so I shall check out SAP now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start our TGIF Breakfast now. Any requests?


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning Marc and Don, today is the day the piano's get moved into the new studio *cheer* I am excited and bouncing in my seat  Not sure if I need coffee, but I will definitely take one LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Kudos on the new piano. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## eMacMan

Sorry Don, but this one may have you crying in your beer.

Yahoo! News Canada - Latest News & Headlines


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Sorry Don, but this one may have you crying in your beer.
> 
> Yahoo! News Canada - Latest News & Headlines




And I don't drink that whiskey.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, or perhaps fortunately, that link does not work.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, or perhaps fortunately, that link does not work.


Worked for me ............... shocking loss.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Worked for me ............... shocking loss.


Ouch ... expensive "waste water", eh!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Ouch ... expensive "waste water", eh!!!


True ............ and I don't even touch the stuff.

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to go out to dinner and then a movie ................. a classic Friday night date with Deborah. Later.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> Sorry Don, but this one may have you crying in your beer.
> 
> Yahoo! News Canada - Latest News & Headlines





SINC said:


> Sadly, or perhaps fortunately, that link does not work.


Opens for me but I have to Scotch a couple of unresponsive Jabba scripts.

Suffice it to say we are talking an epic Scotch tragedy



> People make mistakes at work all the time, but few are as costly or as upsetting to the general, spirit-loving public as this one.
> 
> Workers at a Chivas Brothers plant accidentally flushed thousands of litres of whisky down the drain instead of the waste water they were supposed to flush. This would be considered much worse than knocking your friend's elbow and forcing him to spill his drink at the bar.
> 
> 
> "We are currently investigating an accidental loss on the 26th of February at our Dumbarton (Scotland) site, where some spirit was released to the local water treatment plant," wrote representatives of the company in a statement, according to _BBC_.
> 
> 
> Staff are thought to have dumped it while cleaning equipment.
> 
> 
> The company won't give exact figures, but reports on different outlets indicate anywhere from 5,000 to 18,000 litres went to waste. When _The Spirit Business_ asked, Chivas Brothers representatives said it wasn't as much as 18,000. Even if it was only 5,000 litres, that's still more than 4,400 'forties.'


----------



## SINC

Bob, my single malt of choice is, and always has been, Cardhu. Nuff said.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again. Went to see "Silver Linings Playbook". A good movie in my opinion.


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> Bob, my single malt of choice is, and always has been, Cardhu. Nuff said.


Back in the day  I liked Glenlivet, which is also a single used in the Chivas Regal blend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but coffee will be helpful for those up early.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will do just fine. Check out SAP for the mini clip today when a dog wearing a cone uses it to his advantage. Also Sexy seniors and the demise of the print industry online. Now it is back to work for me, later . . .


----------



## groovetube

oh coffee is a must this morning. Good morning. Isn't tonight the clock change?

I'm looking forward to that extra hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Tim. Coffee coming right up. Yes, "Sping ahead and Fall back" ................ but with doxies one does not get an extra hour of sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Comet to put on show for sky watchers - The Weather Network

Let's hope for some clear skies next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slovenian man survives after dramatic fall from roof - The Weather Network

Don, some SAP clip content? Quite the fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, on SAP it says "Daylight Savings Time", and I think that it should be Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, on SAP it says "Daylight Savings Time", and I think that it should be Daylight Saving Time.


Good catch Marc, although it was not my error, I missed it. The error is on the image I used, so I changed the entire image. I like the new one better anyway!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Slovenian man survives after dramatic fall from roof - The Weather Network
> 
> Don, some SAP clip content? Quite the fall.


It would be Marc, but they do not allow embedding privileges and it is not on YouTube. Too bad.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don and Tim. Coffee coming right up. Yes, "Sping ahead and Fall back" ................ but with doxies one does not get an extra hour of sleep.


My cats don't wake us up anymore. The siamese used to when she was a kitten, but has grown to enjoy lounging in the warm bed for as long as possible.

Just reading a lot about the Korean situation, my wife is flying to Seoul in a couple weeks for her job.


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> My cats don't wake us up anymore. The siamese used to when she was a kitten, but has grown to enjoy lounging in the warm bed for as long as possible.
> 
> Just reading a lot about the Korean situation, my wife is flying to Seoul in a couple weeks for her job.


You just have to set their tabs. Our old flabby Tabby remembered dinner time down to the minute, every single feeding. By the time he died at 17 he was convinced he should be being fed continuously from about 6 AM to 10PM.


----------



## iMouse

groovetube said:


> My cats don't wake us up anymore. The Siamese used to when she was a kitten, but has grown to enjoy lounging in the warm bed for as long as possible.


You may have missed the purpose of "Spring forward, Fall Back" in Marc's post.

We *lose* an hours sleep tonight, unless you sleep-in regardless, then it doesn't matter.

Right?


----------



## groovetube

funny enough I prefer the lose an hour. I often wake at least an hour before I need to be up. This will fix it


----------



## eMacMan

I lose seven hours total with each shift. That's fourteen hours a year.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. 3 coffee day today. Marc I got some good news this morning as I am scheduled for an audition t a local ESL training location, so I am hopeful things will go well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It would be Marc, but they do not allow embedding privileges and it is not on YouTube. Too bad.


Oh. Still, it was a great fall and recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good catch Marc, although it was not my error, I missed it. The error is on the image I used, so I changed the entire image. I like the new one better anyway!


Good. One would not want to see errors on SAP. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> My cats don't wake us up anymore. The siamese used to when she was a kitten, but has grown to enjoy lounging in the warm bed for as long as possible.
> 
> Just reading a lot about the Korean situation, my wife is flying to Seoul in a couple weeks for her job.


Well, be grateful that you don't have doxies.

Hopefully, the Korean situation is all bluster and not founded in any reality on the part of North Korea and their threats.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> You just have to set their tabs. Our old flabby Tabby remembered dinner time down to the minute, every single feeding. By the time he died at 17 he was convinced he should be being fed continuously from about 6 AM to 10PM.


Afternoon , Bob. I have looked for the "tabs" on the doxies, but could not find them. Sadly, their manual is written in German.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I lose seven hours total with each shift. That's fourteen hours a year.


Wow!!! We have six doxies and we don't lose that many hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. 3 coffee day today. Marc I got some good news this morning as I am scheduled for an audition t a local ESL training location, so I am hopeful things will go well.


Kudos, Rp. What sort of "audition" do you think that they will ask you to undertake? A sample lesson? That would be a plus for you .................. Or maybe a lecture on Freire. You could provide insights into how he champions the notion that education should allow the oppressed to regain their sense of humanity, as a way of overcoming and changing their social condition. 

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Marc the class appears to between level 2 to 4, so it will be a modelling of policy creation.


----------



## eMacMan

Been trying to catch the last couple of ends on some of the Brier games.

Have to say the last end of the NL/Ontario game was incredible. Kevin Martins final shot last night was also great as he won the game but was then booted to the sidelines.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc the class appears to between level 2 to 4, so it will be a modelling of policy creation.


Interesting. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Been trying to catch the last couple of ends on some of the Brier games.
> 
> Have to say the last end of the NL/Ontario game was incredible. Kevin Martins final shot last night was also great as he won the game but was then booted to the sidelines.


True. How Martins got it through all those rocks to get to the center circle was amazing.


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon everyone, the piano's went into the basement yesterday and I am so excited. It took almost 7 hours to get the job done but I have to say that the piano movers were very professional and also very safety cautious which pleased me. One small mark on the wall going down the stairs and one small mark on the wall at the bottom of the stairs (absolutely no issue in my mind) and my beautiful baby grands are in their permanent home *cheer*


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good afternoon everyone, the piano's went into the basement yesterday and I am so excited. It took almost 7 hours to get the job done but I have to say that the piano movers were very professional and also very safety cautious which pleased me. One small mark on the wall going down the stairs and one small mark on the wall at the bottom of the stairs (absolutely no issue in my mind) and my beautiful baby grands are in their permanent home *cheer*


Kudos, Kim. You lucked out. Job well done. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Shipwreck crystal might be rare Viking navigational aid - Technology & Science - CBC News

Don, I know that this is from a CBC site, but it is still of SAP interest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to start our 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Time to start our 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


Just back from dim sum Marc, had enough tea to fill me for the day, so will pass today. Looking forward to heading out on the balcony this afternoon ... a lovely day on the go here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, John. Looks like Spring will start to travel from west to east this year. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Two enemies discover a 'higher call' in battle - CNN.com

Don, a unique item, in my opinion. SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Shipwreck crystal might be rare Viking navigational aid - Technology & Science - CBC News
> 
> Don, I know that this is from a CBC site, but it is still of SAP interest.


I can use this in WEBBITS, Marc, merci. Ditto for the one above this post, thanks. I did run that full story along with the video once on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can use this in WEBBITS, Marc, merci. Ditto for the one above this post, thanks. I did run that full story along with the video once on SAP.


Good. Glad to have been of some service.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening everyone. A good day for us .. a nice get-together with the daughter and dim sum this morning, then the opportunity to do a little food & drink shopping on the way home. Enjoyed hearing all about the daughter's recent Mexico trip, and work, and stuff. And it was fun seeing our fellow diners at the restaurant once again ... and enjoying the food dishes ordered. 

Just came inside from a 2-hour 'break' outside on the balcony ... spring really did 'spring' for us today ... it hit 13C in the shade before the sun came around, and gave us some of its direct warmth -- much-enjoyed and appreciated after all the rain we've had, and according to the forecast to get again next week.

Kim .... way to go ..... enjoy all your efforts!!

Cheers!!


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Well, be grateful that you don't have doxies.
> 
> Hopefully, the Korean situation is all bluster and not founded in any reality on the part of North Korea and their threats.


yes we're hoping so as well. Though I did offer to grab a plane ticket and go as well 

Would be interesting to see that country.


----------



## Cameo

Hulloooooo!!!!!! Its me again. I just figured out how to use my phone as an internet provider........personal hotspot and voila!!!!!! I can use my laptop on the internet.
Old news to most I know but I do like figuring things out


Im headed to Boston on Friday Woot woot!!!!! A treat from a friend. I haven't had a vacation other then going north in I don't remember how many years. Four days at the Nantasket Beach resort.

Working as much as I can - 8 days straight, one day was a double. Love the job so its all good. 

Hoping as always that everyone here is happy and healthy. 

Cheers,


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> yes we're hoping so as well. Though I did offer to grab a plane ticket and go as well
> 
> Would be interesting to see that country.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hulloooooo!!!!!! Its me again. I just figured out how to use my phone as an internet provider........personal hotspot and voila!!!!!! I can use my laptop on the internet.
> Old news to most I know but I do like figuring things out
> 
> 
> Im headed to Boston on Friday Woot woot!!!!! A treat from a friend. I haven't had a vacation other then going north in I don't remember how many years. Four days at the Nantasket Beach resort.
> 
> Working as much as I can - 8 days straight, one day was a double. Love the job so its all good.
> 
> Hoping as always that everyone here is happy and healthy.
> 
> Cheers,


Morning, Jeanne. Welcome back and bon voyage. Boston is a great city. Very historic. Hopefully all of the snow and storms they have experienced will be over. Throw a penny into the Charles River for me .................... just for luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Will be up at 5AM if the doxies have anything to say about it. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Cameo said:


> Im headed to Boston on Friday Woot woot!!!!! A treat from a friend. I haven't had a vacation other then going north in I don't remember how many years. Four days at the Nantasket Beach resort.


Haha, Jeanne, I'm just leaving Boston tomorrow. Hopefully, you'll have nicer weather.

Glad to see you here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Haha, Jeanne, I'm just leaving Boston tomorrow. Hopefully, you'll have nicer weather.
> 
> Glad to see you here.


Throw a penny into the Charles River for me as well, Sonal. We can all use as much luck as we can get these days. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Not sure if it is time for Sunday Brunch or not. It is 715AM here but my body is telling me it is only 615AM. Maybe I shall start some coffee brewing and decide later.


----------



## groovetube

good morning, quiet morning with coffee. Already love the time change.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a nice day shaping up here too. The flying car may be closer than you think according to our video on SAP this morning, a dog takes a bite of a wee one's sandwich and for your morning chuckle, "innocence is priceless".


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning, quiet morning with coffee. Already love the time change.


Morning, Tim. Coffee coming right up. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. You have been getting some unique dog clips for SAP these past few days. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Guess it is time to start Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Guess it is time to start Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


Hmmm, lemme see. Two eggs, sunny side up, two strips of bacon, two sausages, some hash browns, a single slice of toast, a fresh slice of watermelon, some honey, a large glass of tomato juice with a squeeze of lemon with a wee bit of HP sauce on the side as well. Oh, and a hot coffee too please.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. Coffee coming right up. How are you today?


not bad, and you? This weekend is a bit of pre spring cleaning in the house, man I have a ridiculous amount of drum hardware and bits. 

It'll probably be steel cut oats this morning here.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all *wave* going to be another very long very busy day around here getting books ready to move to the studio, etc. So I think that i need to have something very substantial to get me going, I'll join Tim in some steel cut oats this morning and lots of black coffee please


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, another busy day for you. 

Nice to see Jeanne back among us too. :clap:


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, another busy day for you.
> 
> Nice to see Jeanne back among us too. :clap:


Morning Don, yep definitely need to get things over to the studio so that I can get it all organized before Monday when the teaching begins over there. I am really excited and can't wait to see everyone's faces when they show up for their lessons


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, lemme see. Two eggs, sunny side up, two strips of bacon, two sausages, some hash browns, a single slice of toast, a fresh slice of watermelon, some honey, a large glass of tomato juice with a squeeze of lemon with a wee bit of HP sauce on the side as well. Oh, and a hot coffee too please.


Wow. Someone is hungry.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> not bad, and you? This weekend is a bit of pre spring cleaning in the house, man I have a ridiculous amount of drum hardware and bits.
> 
> It'll probably be steel cut oats this morning here.


Have fun cleaning.

Steel cut oats coming right up. Any fruit with it?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all *wave* going to be another very long very busy day around here getting books ready to move to the studio, etc. So I think that i need to have something very substantial to get me going, I'll join Tim in some steel cut oats this morning and lots of black coffee please


Oats and coffee coming right up, Kim. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Thanks Marc, appreciate the get up and go, even though it seems to have got up and went LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks Marc, appreciate the get up and go, even though it seems to have got up and went LOL


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea ................ if we were still on Standard Time here in St.John's. So, I am an hour off, but still willing to make some tea for any and all who thirst for a brew.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening all. Mid-afternoon here, and we just came inside from a chat & wine time out on the balcony. Mild, no wind, but no sun either. But an opportunity for us to "discuss/contemplate" what's been happening, and about to happen in our lives. With income tax time, daylight saving time, our mini-trip time coming up, and what's for dinner today, et al ... we were not short of topics to talk about.

Into the kitchen now to do the dinner prep's .... and all the while, and especially later, trying to pretend that the onset of daylight saving time has had no effect on our day today. Wishing ourselves (and others) good luck with that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Just about to pull the pin here so have a great dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee brewing and get to my morning grading prior to starting any breakfast for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my morning grading so it is time to focus upon breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Marc *wave* how goes the grading this morning?


----------



## iMouse

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how goes the grading this morning?


Winter







. 

You're very welcome. 


Construction will follow, when I find her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. It goes well. Going to start wave two in a bit. Coffee???


----------



## SINC

Coffee sounds great Marc, morning all. Our SAP video this morning takes a close up look at Niagara Falls in full HD shot with a mini chopper. Most unusual, yet beautiful scenery, the helpful wife and 10 ways to cook with beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You're very welcome.
> 
> 
> Construction will follow, when I find her.


Cute. How is Life treating you today, John?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee sounds great Marc, morning all. Our SAP video this morning takes a close up look at Niagara Falls in full HD shot with a mini chopper. Most unusual, yet beautiful scenery, the helpful wife and 10 ways to cook with beer.


Coming right up, Don. I was just about to go to SAP. I have been to Niagra Falls about 20 times and it still does not bore me in any manner.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. It goes well. Going to start wave two in a bit. Coffee???


Coffee is definitely desired right about now thanks Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Coffee is definitely desired right about now thanks Marc


Just made a fresh batch to go with lunch. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Just made a fresh batch to go with lunch. Enjoy.


perfect


----------



## javaqueen

I was over at the new studio playing on my new 6' parlor grand 1919 Heintzman *cheer* it sounds fantastic and it hasn't been tuned yet


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> perfect


Enjoy. Guess you are excited about the new studio. :clap::clap:


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Enjoy. Guess you are excited about the new studio. :clap::clap:


I am so excited about the new studio *cheer* it is the best thing ever and I can't wait to show my students


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am so excited about the new studio *cheer* it is the best thing ever and I can't wait to show my students


Well, we should have a studio warming party for you, Kim.


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> I am so excited about the new studio *cheer* it is the best thing ever and I can't wait to show my students


Here's to all your efforts .... and much-enjoyment ahead!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea once again. I was sitting outside watching the doxies play in the backyard. It is very sunny and +2C with no wind, so the sun has some warmth to it allowing me this pleasure. I was driking hot coffee, so all was not lost. Still, I shall make some tea for anyone who wants a freshly brewed cup.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ..... I was sitting outside watching the doxies play in the backyard. It is very sunny and +2C with no wind, so the sun has some warmth to it allowing me this pleasure.......


Sounds good Marc .... we're about to do the same before long, though we won't have dogs and their antics to watch - darn. We will have to make do with watching the next weather system come in from the west!! At times, we do get some bird views -- though mostly crows - but they can be interesting when there's a hawk or two in the sky, and the crows take off in an attempt to chase them away. A sure sign of spring will be when the swallows arrive, and grace us with their wonderful aerobatics.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc .... we're about to do the same before long, though we won't have dogs and their antics to watch - darn. We will have to make do with watching the next weather system come in from the west!! At times, we do get some bird views -- though mostly crows - but they can be interesting when there's a hawk or two in the sky, and the crows take off in an attempt to chase them away. A sure sign of spring will be when the swallows arrive, and grace us with their wonderful aerobatics.
> Cheers!


Afternoon, John. I have seen the view of your balcony, and the doxies would be too small to watch as the play in the courtyard. As well, you would not be able to stop them from your high perch. Still, one doxie would fit nicely on your balcony, especially on sunny days.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. I have seen the view of your balcony, and the doxies would be too small to watch as the play in the courtyard. As well, you would not be able to stop them from your high perch. Still, one doxie would fit nicely on your balcony, especially on sunny days.


Yes ... we were thinking a guinea pig or two could/work 'on' our balcony!! Maybe we'll try one this spring/summer? Almost did last year!! 
Otherwise, we'll just keep nurturing the spiders, et al, that adopt our balcony with us!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes ... we were thinking a guinea pig or two could/work 'on' our balcony!! Maybe we'll try one this spring/summer? Almost did last year!!
> Otherwise, we'll just keep nurturing the spiders, et al, that adopt our balcony with us!!


Well, they like to lie in the sun in the grass ........... especially if I have not yet cut it in the morning.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, relaxing for the rest of the night and then back at it tomorrow sorting and packing books and essentials for the studio


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, relaxing for the rest of the night and then back at it tomorrow sorting and packing books and essentials for the studio


So Kim, what were your students reactions to the new studio and pianos? We're dying to know!


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> So Kim, what were your students reactions to the new studio and pianos? We're dying to know!


Hi Don, the studio is closed this week so that we can finish getting things done, baseboard, doors, lights LOL and all the books moved over. The first student to see the studio won't be until next week at 4:30


----------



## SINC

Ah, that would explain no news. Glad you cleared that up for a foggy mind.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Ah, that would explain no news. Glad you cleared that up for a foggy mind.


With everything on your mind, it is allowed to not understand mine LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, better a foggy mind than a foggy bottom.


----------



## javaqueen

dr.g. said:


> don, better a foggy mind than a foggy bottom.


lol


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> lol


It's true!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. The doxies still think that 6AM is their wake up time, even though it is 5AM body time ............. when it is still dark outside. Such is Life. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> It's true!!!!!!!!!!


it's still funny :lmao:


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Time for me to call it a night. The doxies still think that 6AM is their wake up time, even though it is 5AM body time ............. when it is still dark outside. Such is Life. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Have a great night Marc, chat more tomorrow


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Cute. How is Life treating you today, John?


I'm a trifle late with a response, as I was in the COTU at the time.

Was a nice day for a drive, considering all the missing traffic due to Spring Break.

In fact it was so nice, I will do an encore first thing in the morning. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I'm a trifle late with a response, as I was in the COTU at the time.
> 
> Was a nice day for a drive, considering all the missing traffic due to Spring Break.
> 
> In fact it was so nice, I will do an encore first thing in the morning. :clap:


Good to hear, John. Bon voyage.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you're just in time for coffee!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the eastern skies ablaze in a sea of color. So, guess it is time to start the coffee and consider what to have for breakfast as I begin my morning grading.


----------



## SINC

Just finished up SAP with a video to show you how the other half live as we tour actor Will Smith's two story RV. That's right, TWO story. Lots more today as well.


----------



## javaqueen

Good Morning Don and Marc. I thought I smelled coffee, strong but not bitter, with a full robust flavour, yum perfect just the way it is


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Just finished up SAP with a video to show you how the other half live as we tour actor Will Smith's two story RV. That's right, TWO story. Lots more today as well.


Don, that RV is amazing but insane *wow* and of course I love the Hollywood Squares quotes, they always give me a laugh


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good Morning Don and Marc. I thought I smelled coffee, strong but not bitter, with a full robust flavour, yum perfect just the way it is


Morning, Kim. Yes, I just made a fresh pot of coffee. Enjoy.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, that was quite the RV. Are you thinking of trading your RV in on a model like that???????


----------



## SINC

No way Marc, we are quite happy with our 30 footer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No way Marc, we are quite happy with our 30 footer.


Go for the gold, Don. You could bring the doxies around with you ............ if there is enough room ............... for you, not them, in this larger RV.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. A busy morning with a mess of "little things" to finish and do before we head to Vancouver tomorrow - so some packing, preparing, and etc. Charged/updated the 'Air', it will accompany us. Found the hotel had good wifi the last time, so counting on the same for this stay. And with this current round of wet weather (expected to last for the rest of the week- ugh!!), I'll enjoy having it with me, should I be 'inside' more than I wish to be.

Looking forward to the time away ... it'll provide a break from usual routine, and a chance to get out & about, with a little shopping/browsing, and some dining, etc. And Thursday eve we'll be heading to the theatre for the 'Magic Flute'. I'm sure it will reward us with some wonderful sights & sounds.

One more dinner to prepare ... it'll be an easy one today - mostly leftovers from last night's dinner, with a touch of some fresh veggies, and salad. Not sure what it might be tomorrow ... but we have a list of a few restaurants we may give a try during our stay, and some back-up plans should we wish to shop and dine-in as well. We enjoy doing that -- catching a bbq chicken, buns, some fruit and salad -- and do our thing in our room. 

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Enjoy the Magic Flute tomorrow. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C outside with some sun. I am taking my tea outside and sit on my back deck and listen to the birds. Anyone else interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> +9C outside with some sun. I am taking my tea outside and sit on my back deck and listen to the birds. Anyone else interested?


Sounds good Marc ... enjoy!! We'll do our thing out on the balcony a little later, but there will be no sounds of birds for us today, just the sights & sounds of falling rain, and all the vehicles on the highway below splashing through all the wet!! 

Thanks for the 'bon voyage' wishes. The opera is Thursday eve, so we'll have a day+ in town before, and then another one after. Not the greatest weather to have for such, but we are rather used to such out here on the "wet coast", and have not melted yet!! 

Have a great tea time!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Out on my back deck with my iPad2 and a cup of tea, John. Sort of like balcony time, but no traffic, no rain ............ just doxies romping in the snow.


----------



## groovetube

Afternoon. Just got home. Got a very early hour call to head into Hamilton my father was rushed in for heart problems, he's ok but exhausted. Both my parents are very unwell.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Afternoon. Just got home. Got a very early hour call to head into Hamilton my father was rushed in for heart problems, he's ok but exhausted. Both my parents are very unwell.


Sorry to hear this, Tim. Hopefully, your parents will be with you for many more years to come. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

groovetube said:


> Afternoon. Just got home. Got a very early hour call to head into Hamilton my father was rushed in for heart problems, he's ok but exhausted. Both my parents are very unwell.


Tim I am sorry to hear this, will be thinking of you and your parents


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished grading and now it's time to call it a night. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies, so I shall start the coffee and begin to prepare the OtHD Breakfast for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies, so I shall start the coffee and begin to prepare the OtHD Breakfast for one and all. Enjoy.


Good Morning Marc, we are getting snow here once again, not sure about accumulations but we have a fairly good dusting of the white stuff. Coffee is an essential part of my morning today and maybe a nice bowl of oatmeal to get me started


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good Morning Marc, we are getting snow here once again, not sure about accumulations but we have a fairly good dusting of the white stuff. Coffee is an essential part of my morning today and maybe a nice bowl of oatmeal to get me started


 Snow ......... now???? It is typical for us, but not for you folks this time of year. Well, coffee and hot oatmeal coming right up.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Snow ......... now???? It is typical for us, but not for you folks this time of year. Well, coffee and hot oatmeal coming right up.


Actually Marc, we are known for getting at least 1 if not 2 more snow storms to finish up the winter season during the month of March. So, we shall see what happens, they originally were saying a few days ago, that we should expect 5-10 cm of the white stuff, but this morning they are saying only about 1 cm, so, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Actually Marc, we are known for getting at least 1 if not 2 more snow storms to finish up the winter season during the month of March. So, we shall see what happens, they originally were saying a few days ago, that we should expect 5-10 cm of the white stuff, but this morning they are saying only about 1 cm, so, your guess is as good as mine.


Well, good luck. We usually get pounded around St.Patrick's Day, which is called Sheila's Brush, and then about another 25-50cm of snow until about May 24th. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cute clip of the bulldog on the treadmill and the cat and dog praying.


----------



## SINC

Morning guys, we too are getting snow and will every day through Saturday. Accumulations of up to 15 cm on Thursday alone. Yes Marc, I knew you would like those dog items today, but there are more to come.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning guys, we too are getting snow and will every day through Saturday. Accumulations of up to 15 cm on Thursday alone. Yes Marc, I knew you would like those dog items today, but there are more to come.


morning Don, loved the video of the dog on the treadmill LOL gave me a nice giggle


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning guys, we too are getting snow and will every day through Saturday. Accumulations of up to 15 cm on Thursday alone. Yes Marc, I knew you would like those dog items today, but there are more to come.


Great. I can send you about 3000 doxie pics if you are ever in need of an all-doxie SAP.


----------



## groovetube

javaqueen said:


> Tim I am sorry to hear this, will be thinking of you and your parents





Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Tim. Hopefully, your parents will be with you for many more years to come. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks. Although I can only wish this to be so, I know it isn't likely.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Thanks. Although I can only wish this to be so, I know it isn't likely.


I have walked in your shoes, Tim, so I know that it is not easy. Make the most of each day together. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is nearly +9C out on my back deck, with a bit of sunshine. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +10C out on my back deck, so I think that I shall take my 4PM High Tea outside again today. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## SINC

_7° just past noon and a wind chill of -18° makes for a very chilly day out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> _7° just past noon and a wind chill of -18° makes for a very chilly day out there.


According to The Weather Network, this was to be the start of your spring-like weather, Don. What were they thinking????


----------



## Dr.G.

Second ice crater found in central Newfoundland - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Don, a unique Web Bit story???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Just under +10C out on my back deck, so I think that I shall take my 4PM High Tea outside again today. Anyone care to join me?


Enjoy Marc. I just came in from a walkabout, and browse of a few stores (Apple, Future Shop, and etc.) near where we're staying in Vancouver. Having a glass of wine now .. before the next event.
Lucked out weather-wise .. we were able to get here without the heavy rain of yesterday, only a light rain when we left this morning, and about the same here since our arrival. Forecast is still calling for heavy rain later though. It's very mild ... it was already 10C when I got up early this morning, and is likely a couple or more degrees higher now -- it feels very humid. Can thank the 'Pineapple Express' for that (south Pacific flow into our area).
I think we're heading to a pub for dinner - I saw one that has a few Irish specials on the go (Irish stew, shepherds pie, and etc.) - with a cold brew, could be just the right fare for us today.
Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Second ice crater found in central Newfoundland - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> Don, a unique Web Bit story???


Indeed, merci.


----------



## SINC

Sounds like you're having a grand time in the city John, enjoy!


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon everyone, at the new studio setting up music books and the like, of course all that I would really like to do is play the piano...............but there is work to be done so I have to wait  But not for too long


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Enjoy Marc. I just came in from a walkabout, and browse of a few stores (Apple, Future Shop, and etc.) near where we're staying in Vancouver. Having a glass of wine now .. before the next event.
> Lucked out weather-wise .. we were able to get here without the heavy rain of yesterday, only a light rain when we left this morning, and about the same here since our arrival. Forecast is still calling for heavy rain later though. It's very mild ... it was already 10C when I got up early this morning, and is likely a couple or more degrees higher now -- it feels very humid. Can thank the 'Pineapple Express' for that (south Pacific flow into our area).
> I think we're heading to a pub for dinner - I saw one that has a few Irish specials on the go (Irish stew, shepherds pie, and etc.) - with a cold brew, could be just the right fare for us today.
> Cheers!!


Sounds like you are having a grand time, John. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> afternoon everyone, at the new studio setting up music books and the like, of course all that I would really like to do is play the piano...............but there is work to be done so I have to wait  But not for too long


Well, soon it shall all be fun, Kim. Enjoy as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Take yourself there' says N.S. tourism ad campaign - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Check out both commercial clips.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Newfoundland Language Lesson with Mark Critch, Candice Walsh and Travel Yourself - YouTube

I am finally able to almost understand this clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the coffee ready and breakfast made. Busy day today.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Time to get the coffee ready and breakfast made. Busy day today.


Morning Marc, have a great, albeit busy, day today my friend
Another day of setting up the studio, but there are doors, not all but most up and there is baseboard in some of the rooms *cheer* and I am just a little bit excited LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc, have a great, albeit busy, day today my friend
> Another day of setting up the studio, but there are doors, not all but most up and there is baseboard in some of the rooms *cheer* and I am just a little bit excited LOL


Morning, Kim. You have the right to be excited. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Arrrrrg! A huge winter storm is crossing northern Alberta today and tomorrow leaving behind 35 cm of the stuff by tomorrow night. Add to that our current temperature of -18° with howling winds and a wind chill of -29° this morning. This is spring?


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Arrrrrg! A huge winter storm is crossing northern Alberta today and tomorrow leaving behind 35 cm of the stuff by tomorrow night. Add to that our current temperature of -18° with howling winds and a wind chill of -29° this morning. This is spring?


oh Don, that is horrible, but please don't send it my way  I don't think that i could handle it right before we open the studio


----------



## groovetube

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc, have a great, albeit busy, day today my friend
> Another day of setting up the studio, but there are doors, not all but most up and there is baseboard in some of the rooms *cheer* and I am just a little bit excited LOL


that is exciting. And I also know so well the 'I wanna just play'. 

I was rehearsing last night in a friends music school, he now runs a place and they teach a lot of kids. I've watched some of them play, and even at 9 or 10 yrs old, I'm amazed at their playing ability.

Just got a list of dates with a cool band, scattered around Ontario this time coming up. Looking forward to seeing friends I haven't seen in a while in those places.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Arrrrrg! A huge winter storm is crossing northern Alberta today and tomorrow leaving behind 35 cm of the stuff by tomorrow night. Add to that our current temperature of -18° with howling winds and a wind chill of -29° this morning. This is spring?


 Hopefully, as the Weather Network says, it shall move south of you folks. Of course, this is the same network that said you would be having Spring this week. Bonne chacne, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> that is exciting. And I also know so well the 'I wanna just play'.
> 
> I was rehearsing last night in a friends music school, he now runs a place and they teach a lot of kids. I've watched some of them play, and even at 9 or 10 yrs old, I'm amazed at their playing ability.
> 
> Just got a list of dates with a cool band, scattered around Ontario this time coming up. Looking forward to seeing friends I haven't seen in a while in those places.


Morning, Tim. Good luck on these gigs. :clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Looking forward to some of your good coffee this morning Marc ... thanks!! Looks like we have a break in the rain at present, overcast, and about 8C, with little wind. But still lots of rain in the forecast ... it seems to be coming in 'waves'. Looking forward to a pleasant day, regardless of what's happening weather-wise.

Sounds like everyone's busy today -- good luck, and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. How are you today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. How are you today?


A touch tired this morning after a rather poor first night sleep at the hotel. But that's often typical of hotel stays for me. We'll both do much better tonight, as we'll be going to bed late (after being out to the opera, and all).
We're excited about today .. and we're ready for it!!
Hope the morning finds you well, and in good spirits, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A touch tired this morning after a rather poor first night sleep at the hotel. But that's often typical of hotel stays for me. We'll both do much better tonight, as we'll be going to bed late (after being out to the opera, and all).
> We're excited about today .. and we're ready for it!!
> Hope the morning finds you well, and in good spirits, et al.


Good to hear, John. Have fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from the vet's office for the first Gracie/Rudy AI. He is such a dope when it comes to making puppies. He is all hot to trot, but just wants to jump around and play ......... rather than getting down to business. We shall see what comes of this breeding.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is a bit damp to have tea outside, but the temps are +6C so it is a nice day ............ might I suggest a cold brew rather than some hot tea?


----------



## javaqueen

groovetube said:


> that is exciting. And I also know so well the 'I wanna just play'.
> 
> I was rehearsing last night in a friends music school, he now runs a place and they teach a lot of kids. I've watched some of them play, and even at 9 or 10 yrs old, I'm amazed at their playing ability.
> 
> Just got a list of dates with a cool band, scattered around Ontario this time coming up. Looking forward to seeing friends I haven't seen in a while in those places.


Tim, if you are near Hamilton let me know


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Tim, if you are near Hamilton let me know


Or, if you visit Canada's far east, let me know.


----------



## SINC

groovetube said:


> Just got a list of dates with a cool band, scattered around Ontario this time coming up. Looking forward to seeing friends I haven't seen in a while in those places.


Too bad its only Ontario. If ya ever get to Edmonton, send me a PM. The beer's on me and you might be surprised at an actual face to face exchange.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Too bad its only Ontario. If ya ever get to Edmonton, send me a PM. The beer's on me and you might be surprised at an actual face to face exchange.


Same here for St.John's. Mohan took me up on this offer, and I gave him the two-cent tour of the city.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +6C as we approach 10PM. No snow on the way.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, much better than here:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, much better than here:


A picture is worth a thousand numbers, Don. Good luck with shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, much better than here:


Is this a typical mid-March sort of weather? Deborah can't remember what this time of the year was like in Edmonton, since she was there as a child. She feels that this would be atypical in Calgary.


----------



## SINC

Can be Marc, I've seen many FEET of snow in March in the 50's, so this is no surprise. Course Deborah is MUCH too young to recall that, right?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Can be Marc, I've seen many FEET of snow in March in the 50's, so this is no surprise. Course Deborah is MUCH too young to recall that, right?


True. She was a young child in Edmonton. She does remember trying to make it to school in frigid temps -- it was make it to school or die of exposure. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah does remember vividly the effects of a Chinook. An amazing swing in temps from what she said would happen in a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, Mohan sent me a PM. He said he was very busy with work, but thinking about us.

Now, has anyone heard anything from Caman? He might be married by now.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Deborah does remember vividly the effects of a Chinook. An amazing swing in temps from what she said would happen in a day.


Chinooks only happen in Calgary or the far south. Never here though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Chinooks only happen in Calgary or the far south. Never here though.


Yes, that is what Deborah said ............ although you folks do get Arctic Troughs .... which bring you frigid temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. +5C and a light rain falling, so I shall make a dry TGIF Breakfast this morning. However, as always, first comes the coffee.


----------



## groovetube

Good morning G, you have warmer temps than we do, we're around 0, and they're calling for a few flurries, which in downtown TO probably means light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Good morning G, you have warmer temps than we do, we're around 0, and they're calling for a few flurries, which in downtown TO probably means light rain.


Morning, Tim. +5C with rain is washing away much of our snow.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Time for a coffee .. thanks Marc. Looks like we could see a bit of a break from the rain this morning, but not for long, according to the forecast. Will head out soon for a good walk, and sightsee some of the area a little. 

Had a great experience at the theatre last evening. The Magic Flute was wonderful. Waited a long time for this event to come, and we were sure rewarded!!

Hope the day treats everyone well.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

John, glad you enjoyed The Magic Flute--it's wonderful!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Got SAP up late this morning due to having to re-keyboard a whole bunch of stuff send to me in capital letters. Why do people think they make their point better in caps? Anyway, an interesting video about a shrinking building in Japan, a chuckle about dentists and watch a lady destroy a kids slide.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see you used that ice crater I sent you. More have been spotted. We are not alone ................


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Got SAP up late this morning due to having to re-keyboard a whole bunch of stuff send to me in capital letters. Why do people think they make their point better in caps? Anyway, an interesting video about a shrinking building in Japan, a chuckle about dentists and watch a lady destroy a kids slide.


Afternoon, Don. I wondered where SAP was today. At least it was a technical problem and not a health problem that delayed your site for today.

How is your snow situation?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning all. Got SAP up late this morning due to having to re-keyboard a whole bunch of stuff send to me in capital letters. Why do people think they make their point better in caps? Anyway, an interesting video about a shrinking building in Japan, a chuckle about dentists and watch a lady destroy a kids slide.


You must have been using Pages. It certainly does have an issue dealing with all caps.

At least with TextEdit or AppleWorks you can make everything lower then go back and and change just the letters that need to be capitalized.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> You must have been using Pages. It certainly does have an issue dealing with all caps.
> 
> At least with TextEdit or AppleWorks you can make everything lower then go back and and change just the letters that need to be capitalized.


Yep, I use Pages, but I find it just as easy to re-keyboard it as go to another program, copy and paste, then copy again and then go through the copy deleting and adding caps where necessary. From now on though, any letters I get done like that are going right back to the sender with a remove all caps request before I will publish it. Problem solved.

Another way to do that BTW, is to use Mail:


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don et all. Cooler here today. Been as sick as a dog this week due to some food poisoning. I bought one of those pre-made salads from the supermarket and has been the reigning monarch on the porcelain throne since Tuesday, but I seem to be abdicating lately.......

Monday I prototype my lesson on policy creation, so that should be fun. Question for you, I was thinking of either having my L2s create issue statements on either small cars or selling a house. With the small cars I could get them some folders as a realia, but the house choice has many issues which they may relate to, but so do cars. Wondering on all your thoughts....... House or Car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don et all. Cooler here today. Been as sick as a dog this week due to some food poisoning. I bought one of those pre-made salads from the supermarket and has been the reigning monarch on the porcelain throne since Tuesday, but I seem to be abdicating lately.......
> 
> Monday I prototype my lesson on policy creation, so that should be fun. Question for you, I was thinking of either having my L2s create issue statements on either small cars or selling a house. With the small cars I could get them some folders as a realia, but the house choice has many issues which they may relate to, but so do cars. Wondering on all your thoughts....... House or Car.


Afternoon, Rp. Sorry to hear about your illness. Hopefully you shall be on the mend soon.

Re the lesson, keep in mind schema. If they have never owned/bought a car or a home, they have no background knowledge/experiences to bring to this task. Just a thought. Why not consider clothing, since that is a more common place experience.


----------



## Rps

Clothing is a good suggestion Marc. I'll think of something along those lines.... again, culture of the group would impact this. But I understand your point and will incorporate it into my lesson.....I have to be careful because we have 2s to 4s in this group and with that spread visuals are more important for a group session than concepts.......


----------



## Dr.G.

A guy jumps into a cab driven by a Jewish fellow and asks: "Quick, how can I get to Carnegie Hall??!" The cabbie replies: "Practise, boychick, practise."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Clothing is a good suggestion Marc. I'll think of something along those lines.... again, culture of the group would impact this. But I understand your point and will incorporate it into my lesson.....I have to be careful because we have 2s to 4s in this group and with that spread visuals are more important for a group session than concepts.......


True. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea. It is +4C and foggy here, so tea is the drink of the day.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Time for 4PM High Tea. It is +4C and foggy here, so tea is the drink of the day.


Hi Marc ... we're back home. Will join you ... but could you put a shot of spiced rum in mine - thanks.

Decided to return a day early ... various reasons for such, but mostly the fact that Jean took a nasty fall coming out of the bathroom very early this morning, and I thought it best to get her back home, where she could see her doctor, and etc., if/as required. We managed to swing a deal with a waiting taxi and got back without a metered fare. The daughter just came over and took her to the doctor for a look-see. Hopeful there wasn't any serious damage incurred. A fall of any kind is always scary, and especially so at her age (83).

So waiting on some word, before proceeding on anything else today.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc ... we're back home. Will join you ... but could you put a shot of spiced rum in mine - thanks.
> 
> Decided to return a day early ... various reasons for such, but mostly the fact that Jean took a nasty fall coming out of the bathroom very early this morning, and I thought it best to get her back home, where she could see her doctor, and etc., if/as required. We managed to swing a deal with a waiting taxi and got back without a metered fare. The daughter just came over and took her to the doctor for a look-see. Hopeful there wasn't any serious damage incurred. A fall of any kind is always scary, and especially so at her age (83).
> 
> So waiting on some word, before proceeding on anything else today.


Sorry to hear about Jean's fall, John. Hopefully, the news when she returns will be good for one and all. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea is served ................. good help is hard to find these days.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about Jean's fall, John. Hopefully, the news when she returns will be good for one and all. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Thanks Marc ... fingers crossed!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... fingers crossed!!


Yes, especially with broken bones always a problem for people at any age.


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> .... John, glad you enjoyed The Magic Flute--it's wonderful!


Sonal ... it truly was!! This production was quite original as well -- west coast First Nations-infused -- with an exchange of knowledge and skills, and Aboriginal artists contributing to the conception, design and production (originally, back in 2007, and now again in 2013).

Unique, and so beautifully-performed and executed (with great sets and graphics). The music, scenes and songs -- something we will not soon forget!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> John, glad you enjoyed The Magic Flute--it's wonderful!


Afternoon, Sonal. How is your trip to Boston?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, grab yourself a cup of coffee for now to help you awake before breakfast. Don't miss the video on SAP today, a dog you will not soon forget. Back to work now, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I was just outside watching the sun rise with a cup of coffee, but another hot cup will hit the spot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I just did brunch at an inn overlooking the Atlantic Ocean. It was warm enough and sunny enough for us to have our coffee outside. This is very atypical weather for mid-March.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, only 2 more days until I start teaching at the studio *cheer* but of course I'm not excited at all LOL 

coffee is needed thanks Don, will check out SAP shortly

Marc, nice to hear that you could have your coffee outside, we are getting flurries right now and the temperature is -4° with a wind-chill of -11°


----------



## javaqueen

Don, I loved the video of the dog on the different boards  I wonder if a doxie could do that??


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. I have a heavy heart today. My younger sister is gravely ill in hospital and is resisting treatment. If you pray, her name is Emily.

For some reason, joining you here for virtual coffee has given me the ability to cry for her. Thank you for being here.

Margaret


----------



## iMouse

Sorry Margaret.

"Resisting" tells a sorrowful tale for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, only 2 more days until I start teaching at the studio *cheer* but of course I'm not excited at all LOL
> 
> coffee is needed thanks Don, will check out SAP shortly
> 
> Marc, nice to hear that you could have your coffee outside, we are getting flurries right now and the temperature is -4° with a wind-chill of -11°


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, it is a nice day today. Good luck with the new studio. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Don, I loved the video of the dog on the different boards  I wonder if a doxie could do that??


Doxies are diggers and lap dogs ................. not skateboarding dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. I have a heavy heart today. My younger sister is gravely ill in hospital and is resisting treatment. If you pray, her name is Emily.
> 
> For some reason, joining you here for virtual coffee has given me the ability to cry for her. Thank you for being here.
> 
> Margaret


Sorry to hear about your sister, Margaret. Glad you were able to come here to The Shang for a bit of comfort. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Margaret I am deeply sorry to hear about your sister. While I'm not a religious man in the conventional sense I hope you can take solace in that you and your sister have my constant well wishes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Margaret I am deeply sorry to hear about your sister. While I'm not a religious man in the conventional sense I hope you can take solace in that you and your sister have my constant well wishes.


A kind thought from a gentle man, Rp. Glad to be able to call you a friend. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Kim, et al. We got about 2 inches of icy snow today, just came in from clearing the drive way. Marc I know you must feel for us here in WIndsor with such a snow burden! We're hoping to go see the movie Oz today, will let you know how it is, could be the start of a good franchise for Disney.


----------



## javaqueen

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. I have a heavy heart today. My younger sister is gravely ill in hospital and is resisting treatment. If you pray, her name is Emily.
> 
> For some reason, joining you here for virtual coffee has given me the ability to cry for her. Thank you for being here.
> 
> Margaret


Margaret I am praying for Emily and for you and your family *hug*


----------



## SINC

Margaret, sorry to hear of your sister's illness. Good wishes will be in our thoughts for you and yours.


----------



## SINC

After getting 20 cm of the white stuff just two days ago, we are getting much more today. Time to get the shovels out once again. This has been the winter from hell in terms of snow for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Kim, et al. We got about 2 inches of icy snow today, just came in from clearing the drive way. Marc I know you must feel for us here in WIndsor with such a snow burden! We're hoping to go see the movie Oz today, will let you know how it is, could be the start of a good franchise for Disney.


Deborah wants to go to see Oz as well, but I fear that it will be jammed, especially the 3D screening.

Snow in Windsor!!!!!!!!!! Still, icy snow is hard to manage, so take care, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> After getting 20 cm of the white stuff just two days ago, we are getting much more today. Time to get the shovels out once again. This has been the winter from hell in terms of snow for us.


Sorry to hear of your snow as well, Don. Good luck with your shoveling as well.


----------



## johnp

Margaret ... we as well, will be having good thoughts for you and yours.


----------



## winwintoo

Thank you all for your kind wishes. I just returned from the hospital and my sister seems to have found a spark of fight to live. She looks much better and even agreed to drink a bit of broth.

She has a long road to recovery yet, but as long as she's willing to accept treatment, she has a good chance.


----------



## tilt

Hello everyone. I have been travelling more than usual and have not been in here all that often I am afraid. The project I am working on is now in the testing phase and getting pretty close to going live, meaning I shall have to travel even more.

Margaret, sorry to hear about your sister.

I am also trying to give up smoking. I have recently switched to e-cigarettes (just a mixture of Propylene Glycol and Vegetable Glycerine and the "smoke" is just vapour) and that has brought down the number of cigarettes I have smoked in the last three weeks drastically. I soon hope to eliminate them completely.

Cheers


----------



## javaqueen

winwintoo said:


> Thank you all for your kind wishes. I just returned from the hospital and my sister seems to have found a spark of fight to live. She looks much better and even agreed to drink a bit of broth.
> 
> She has a long road to recovery yet, but as long as she's willing to accept treatment, she has a good chance.


Margaret I am so happy and will continue to pray and think of you and your family


----------



## javaqueen

tilt said:


> Hello everyone. I have been travelling more than usual and have not been in here all that often I am afraid. The project I am working on is now in the testing phase and getting pretty close to going live, meaning I shall have to travel even more.
> 
> Margaret, sorry to hear about your sister.
> 
> I am also trying to give up smoking. I have recently switched to e-cigarettes (just a mixture of Propylene Glycol and Vegetable Glycerine and the "smoke" is just vapour) and that has brought down the number of cigarettes I have smoked in the last three weeks drastically. I soon hope to eliminate them completely.
> 
> Cheers


glad to see you back, and glad that things are going well at work. I quite smoking about 18 years ago, very difficult but well worth it :clap: keep up the fight


----------



## SINC

You can do it tilt. I quit cold turkey on August 23, 2000. I was a two pack a day guy for 42 years. Haven't missed it one little bit.


----------



## johnp

tilt said:


> Hello everyone. I have been travelling more than usual and have not been in here all that often I am afraid. The project I am working on is now in the testing phase and getting pretty close to going live, meaning I shall have to travel even more.
> 
> Margaret, sorry to hear about your sister.
> 
> I am also trying to give up smoking. I have recently switched to e-cigarettes (just a mixture of Propylene Glycol and Vegetable Glycerine and the "smoke" is just vapour) and that has brought down the number of cigarettes I have smoked in the last three weeks drastically. I soon hope to eliminate them completely.
> 
> Cheers


Good to see your post Mohan. Good luck with all that work stuff, and the "stop smoking" thing. I did the latter ... "cold turkey" ... though with the subsitute help of too many chocolate chip cookies, I had to take up jogging -- ugh!!


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang, 

Margaret - I wish your sister a speedy and total recovery. 

Mohan - Good luck! You'll stop smoking faster if you move back a little from the bonfire. 

John - I hope Jean is doing OK after her fall. 

Don- It's has been miserable and snowing in Calgary for a few days now. It's so dull outside here, it looks like a dreary B&W photo. 

Kim - How exciting for you to be so close to having your studio go "live". May it begin on a a high note. 

Marc - Hope all the doxies are well and that another batch of pups are in the making. 

Sonal - Hope all is going well with your writing projects.

Rp - Good luck with your thesis. That has to be an epic task.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang, John - I hope Jean is doing OK after her fall. .


Thanks Kim ... so far, not so good (imo), she's been staying in bed, but she assures me that it's getting better. I'm hoping she will join me for a little dinner today.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Thank you all for your kind wishes. I just returned from the hospital and my sister seems to have found a spark of fight to live. She looks much better and even agreed to drink a bit of broth.
> 
> She has a long road to recovery yet, but as long as she's willing to accept treatment, she has a good chance.


That is good news, Margaret. Thanks for sharing this story of the strength of the human spirit that your sister has found. Bonne chance, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hello everyone. I have been travelling more than usual and have not been in here all that often I am afraid. The project I am working on is now in the testing phase and getting pretty close to going live, meaning I shall have to travel even more.
> 
> Margaret, sorry to hear about your sister.
> 
> I am also trying to give up smoking. I have recently switched to e-cigarettes (just a mixture of Propylene Glycol and Vegetable Glycerine and the "smoke" is just vapour) and that has brought down the number of cigarettes I have smoked in the last three weeks drastically. I soon hope to eliminate them completely.
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. Welcome home to The Shang. Good luck on quitting smoking. It is a very wise decsision. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> 
> Marc - Hope all the doxies are well and that another batch of pups are in the making.
> .


Evening, Kim. Welcome home to the Shang as well.

Well, we have done two AIs and one natural breeding in the past three days. So, one more natural breeding tomorrow and then we wait for 28 days. By then we can tell if she has any pups or now.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Kim ... so far, not so good (imo), she's been staying in bed, but she assures me that it's getting better. I'm hoping she will join me for a little dinner today.


Sorry to hear this, John. Hopefully, tomorrow she will be feeling better than today. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Kim, et al. We got about 2 inches of icy snow today, just came in from clearing the drive way. Marc I know you must feel for us here in WIndsor with such a snow burden! We're hoping to go see the movie Oz today, will let you know how it is, could be the start of a good franchise for Disney.


How did you find Oz, Rp? We were going to see it but we decided to stay home and watch Argo on TV instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is a bit early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall make some coffee and get to my morning grading. Maybe Brunch in Bed today would be nice for you late risers? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee sounds just fine as I work at tomorrow's edition of SAP. Found out this morning that our area here is one of only a handful in NA that has the potential for sinkholes to form. Who knew? See our video for details. The barber shop ball will put a smile on your face this morning too.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Don and Marc, a few more things to get finished at the studio and tomorrow is our "soft" opening, still awaiting the signage and a few other things but the lessons can begin tomorrow, today is door handles, door stops and electronic installation


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, coffee sounds just fine as I work at tomorrow's edition of SAP. Found out this morning that our area here is one of only a handful in NA that has the ptotential for sinkholes to form. Who knew? See our video for details. The barber shop ball will put a smile on your face this morning too.


Morning, Don. Sinkholes? Very strange and unexpected.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Don and Marc, a few more things to get finished at the studio and tomorrow is our "soft" opening, still awaiting the signage and a few other things but the lessons can begin tomorrow, today is door handles, door stops and electronic installation


Morning, Kim. Bonne chance on your "soft opening". We should have a grand opening celebration when you get the door handles.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> How did you find Oz, Rp? We were going to see it but we decided to stay home and watch Argo on TV instead.


Hi Marc, good morning to you and all. I think your staying home and watching Argo was a good choice. To borrow from Letterman, Oz was the biggest waste of film since his wedding pictures.... I would only watch the 3D version, due to the effects are the most striking aspect of this piece. To be honest, it drags a bit and I found little chemistry between the major players. All the while watching James Franco I couldn't help but think they wanted Robert Downey Jr for the part.... somehow Franco just doesn't have the subtle smart ass required for the role. Mila Kunis seems very stiff ( and somewhat lost ) in her role, while Michelle Williams seems quite good in hers. Rachel Weisz is the only believable participant and does an outstanding job in her role as the evil sister. There is too much effects and not enough effect in this movie. A more edgy and witty script would have helped greatly, but I found myself wondering what age group this film would be best suited for. I'm sure it will make a tonne of money, but not so sure this will have the legs to become a franchise.

My rating scale is as follows: poor, fair, average, good, excellent. Based on that scale Oz hovers between fair and average...........Dorothy and the crew it ain't, but it's a prequel....if you were, however, expecting the wonder and joy of the Wizard of Oz, I think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, good morning to you and all. I think your staying home and watching Argo was a good choice. To borrow from Letterman, Oz was the biggest waste of film since his wedding pictures.... I would only watch the 3D version, due to the effects are the most striking aspect of this piece. To be honest, it drags a bit and I found little chemistry between the major players. All the while watching James Franco I couldn't help but think they wanted Robert Downey Jr for the part.... somehow Franco just doesn't have the subtle smart ass required for the role. Mila Kunis seems very stiff ( and somewhat lost ) in her role, while Michelle Williams seems quite good in hers. Rachel Weisz is the only believable participant and does an outstanding job in her role as the evil sister. There is too much effects and not enough effect in this movie. A more edgy and witty script would have helped greatly, but I found myself wondering what age group this film would be best suited for. I'm sure it will make a tonne of money, but not so sure this will have the legs to become a franchise.
> 
> My rating scale is as follows: poor, fair, average, good, excellent. Based on that scale Oz hovers between fair and average...........Dorothy and the crew it ain't, but it's a prequel....if you were, however, expecting the wonder and joy of the Wizard of Oz, I think you will be disappointed.


Thanks for the frank review, Rp. I shall pass it on to my wife. I wanted to see "The Quartete", but it was on at an inconvenient time for us. Maybe next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished clearing off the deck for the doxies, who are now sunbathing ............. in +2C sunshine. They are far more hardy than I am. I would be dead by now if I lived in Don's neighborhood ................. they would find me frozen once the snow melts and the flowers start to come up.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the frank review, Rp. I shall pass it on to my wife. I wanted to see "The Quartete", but it was on at an inconvenient time for us. Maybe next week.


Marc The Quartet is an excellent movie, crisp script, believable characters, extremely well casted and lines delivered by old pros......one of the best parts of the movie is the closing credits....no spoiler alert here...just stay until the end. You'll watch this film and start to say to yourself I've seen that person before..... It is a wonderful movie for a demographic that has long been ignored by the filmmakers ( BTW, we "seniors" comprise the largest market of movie goers so go figure ). Also, I strongly recommend "Hope Springs" and my fav for best picture ( which didn't win but should have ) "Silver Linings Playbook".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc The Quartet is an excellent movie, crisp script, believable characters, extremely well casted and lines delivered by old pros......one of the best parts of the movie is the closing credits....no spoiler alert here...just stay until the end. You'll watch this film and start to say to yourself I've seen that person before..... It is a wonderful movie for a demographic that has long been ignored by the filmmakers ( BTW, we "seniors" comprise the largest market of movie goers so go figure ). Also, I strongly recommend "Hope Springs" and my fav for best picture ( which didn't win but should have ) "Silver Linings Playbook".


Thanks, Rp. We saw "Silver Linings Playbook" last week. Having seen that movie, Argo and Lincoln, I still say that Argo deserved the best picture award.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +2C and sunny here as we approach 4PM High Tea. The 10cm of snow we received overnight and this morning has now melted away except in the gardens, where the doxies are outside now racing about after each other.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. A bright Sunday here, but it's sure windy-cool!! The wind came in last evening and blew away the 'Pineapple Express' - the warm and moist South Pacific air that had been influencing our weather for the past several days. Wow, some difference, in looks and feel today!! The wind will likely screw up any balcony time plans we had for this afternoon -- at the present time, the wind seems intent to clear our balcony of anything we have out there!! Oh well, another time ... unless a major change occurs between now and then.

Jean is improving. She slept well last night, and has been getting up more, and is now able to eat a little, and hold it down, a good sign (and I hope she will attempt and be able to dinner this eve!!). She's quit using the tylenol 3 the doctor prescribed (Fri) ... and that is helping her hold something in her stomach. Plus, she's now able to apply heat to the affected area, and finds it feels better than the cold applications she was told to use first. She'll venture out tomorrow morning to see her family doctor, relate what's happening, get the results of the x-rays taken, and all. We're both confident she's on the mend .. and hope to have that confirmed tomorrow!! I'll definitely be happy to see her up and about more, and eating my dinners, eh!! 

I've been keeping busy when away from here, by posting reviews and the like to a travel site I frequent ... 

Hope the day's been treating everyone well. (oops, sorry to have rambled on a little)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon all. A bright Sunday here, but it's sure windy-cool!! The wind came in last evening and blew away the 'Pineapple Express' - the warm and moist South Pacific air that had been influencing our weather for the past several days. Wow, some difference, in looks and feel today!! The wind will likely screw up any balcony time plans we had for this afternoon -- at the present time, the wind seems intent to clear our balcony of anything we have out there!! Oh well, another time ... unless a major change occurs between now and then.
> 
> Jean is improving. She slept well last night, and has been getting up more, and is now able to eat a little, and hold it down, a good sign (and I hope she will attempt and be able to dinner this eve!!). She's quit using the tylenol 3 the doctor prescribed (Fri) ... and that is helping her hold something in her stomach. Plus, she's now able to apply heat to the affected area, and finds it feels better than the cold applications she was told to use first. She'll venture out tomorrow morning to see her family doctor, relate what's happening, get the results of the x-rays taken, and all. We're both confident she's on the mend .. and hope to have that confirmed tomorrow!! I'll definitely be happy to see her up and about more, and eating my dinners, eh!!
> 
> I've been keeping busy when away from here, by posting reviews and the like to a travel site I frequent ...
> 
> Hope the day's been treating everyone well. (oops, sorry to have rambled on a little)


Afternoon, John. Glad to hear that Jean is on the mend. Hopefully, the X-rays will prove negative and she will continue to mend. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Glad to hear that Jean is on the mend. Hopefully, the X-rays will prove negative and she will continue to mend. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc. 
And if she gets on her laptop this afternoon ... I'll know she's definitely on the mend!!


----------



## KC4

John- Glad to read that Jean seems to be improving. Here's hoping that she gets on her laptop this afternoon. 

Marc - I am doing OK thanks. Still extremely preoccupied these days helping some friends and family. Glad to hear the doxies are well and new pups are at least in the planning and hopefully more, stage. 

Another cold and miserably cold and blowy, snowy day here in Calgary. Time to get caught up on some indoor stuff, me thinks.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> John- Glad to read that Jean seems to be improving. Here's hoping that she gets on her laptop this afternoon. .


Thanks Kim ... first good signs in that direction, she's up and doing a crossword right now, and told me she wants fish for dinner!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc.
> And if she gets on her laptop this afternoon ... I'll know she's definitely on the mend!!


That would be good news. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> John- Glad to read that Jean seems to be improving. Here's hoping that she gets on her laptop this afternoon.
> 
> Marc - I am doing OK thanks. Still extremely preoccupied these days helping some friends and family. Glad to hear the doxies are well and new pups are at least in the planning and hopefully more, stage.
> 
> Another cold and miserably cold and blowy, snowy day here in Calgary. Time to get caught up on some indoor stuff, me thinks.


Evening, Kim. Yes, there might be doxie pups on the ground in as little as 63 days from now. We shall see.

You folks getting snow as well? Don is getting hit in St.A. as well. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

It's hard to believe just how much snow we have gotten in the past three days. This is the back garage driveway, piled over a foot deep and nowhere now to put it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is what we traditionally get around St.Patrick's Day, but have not had a real Sheila's Brush for 5 years now. It look dry, so at least the snow blower will make the task of clearing it away a bit easier. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Marc, my little snow blower is now useless as it cannot throw the snow high enough to get it off the driveway and a bylaw penalizes us for blowing it on the street, which they plough only a couple of times a year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, my little snow blower is now useless as it cannot throw the snow high enough to get it off the driveway and a bylaw penalizes us for blowing it on the street, which they plough only a couple of times a year.


Don, how little is little? I have a Toro 828LXE with a 28" scoop, and it is just strong enough to handle our wet snow. We can't blow it into the streets either, so I just aim for the middle of the garden. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

It is a Honda 20" gas, no good at all for wet snow, but it won't even blow dry snow over an eight foot pile. It is a simple impeller style blower.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is a Honda 20" gas, no good at all for wet snow, but it won't even blow dry snow over an eight foot pile. It is a simple impeller style blower.


Honda's are the gold standard here. Maybe they are the bigger ones I looked at, but they cost about $4000, far too much for me. They could blow dry snow over a roof of a two story house. My snowblower can blow dry snow about 10-15 feet off the ground for a distance of about 30 feet. Of course, we rarely get dry snow like you folks get.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. St.Patrick's Day holiday here in NL, but not for me.  So, I shall get some coffee on the go and get to my morning grading prior to making breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for breakfast now. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's hard to believe just how much snow we have gotten in the past three days. This is the back garage driveway, piled over a foot deep and nowhere now to put it.


Don, even with today's snow, I was able to clear away the driveway. Granted, with 9 more weeks of winter, and an average of 3 feet of fresh snow from St.Patrick's Day until May 24th, we could still get high mounds and drifts. Hopefully, your snow will be gone by early April. The Weather Network has now revised it's forecast for your area -- Spring is to start next weekend. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don and Marc

Don thanks for the flashback to my childhood  I love Bugs Bunny and Elmer Fudd


----------



## Dr.G.

| ESL Literacy Network

Rp, thought that you might find this of some interest.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Don and Marc
> 
> Don thanks for the flashback to my childhood  I love Bugs Bunny and Elmer Fudd


Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?


I am doing well, very excited about today *cheer* first day in the new studio with students arriving at 4:00 pm


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am doing well, very excited about today *cheer* first day in the new studio with students arriving at 4:00 pm


Great to hear. Are the door handles in place? Would not want them locked in the new studio.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> | ESL Literacy Network
> 
> Rp, thought that you might find this of some interest.


HI Marc, I am indeed interested so thanx for the headsup. Just came back from my audition, it went well so I am hoping for the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> HI Marc, I am indeed interested so thanx for the headsup. Just came back from my audition, it went well so I am hoping for the best.


Good to hear, Rp. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am doing well, very excited about today *cheer* first day in the new studio with students arriving at 4:00 pm


So, how went this first day?


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 36 years to the day that I was offered a position here at Memorial University. It was a tenure track position for two years. Who could have guess that I would still be here after all this time???? No regrets, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Great to hear. Are the door handles in place? Would not want them locked in the new studio.


Door handles were done  



Dr.G. said:


> So, how went this first day?


It went amazing thank you for asking - all the students were excited about the studio and how it looked 



Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Have a great night Marc, hope to get time to chat with you tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Door handles were done
> 
> 
> 
> It went amazing thank you for asking - all the students were excited about the studio and how it looked
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great night Marc, hope to get time to chat with you tomorrow


Good to hear, Kim. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall get the coffee brewing for those who are early risers.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Marc, coffee please and then I am off to the studio for my long day - from 9:00 am to noon and then from 3:30 - 9:00pm


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc, coffee please and then I am off to the studio for my long day - from 9:00 am to noon and then from 3:30 - 9:00pm


Morning, Kim. Coffee coming right up. That is a long day of teaching. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes for my sister. She is recovering nicely. It will be a while yet, but the worst is over.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes for my sister. She is recovering nicely. It will be a while yet, but the worst is over.


Very good news, Margaret. I am glad for both you and your sister. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that polar bear cam on SAP was very interesting. Of course, the 4 retired guys item still has me laughing.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Coffee coming right up. That is a long day of teaching. Bonne chance, mon ami.


That is my Tuesday's unfortunately, or fortunately depending on how you think about it. But I am on my break, my 11:30 student was taught at 9:00 this morning and that means that I am finished until 3:30, of course still lots to get done around here so I will just keep plugging away 




winwintoo said:


> Good morning. Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes for my sister. She is recovering nicely. It will be a while yet, but the worst is over.


Margaret I am so happy that your sister is recovering nicely *cheer* and I will continue to pray for you and your family


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Cold here today but will warm up for the weekend. Am slowly running out of my Butter Toffee coffee so I'll place another order, and top up the WMBB as well. Am off to see "snitch" today...not much in the theatres that I haven't seen so it could be waived on our moods. Netlfix has me interested in the series The Killing....trouble is it has a 3 year run and it's all about the same crime.....while much better than average for a TV show I'm loosing interest. Nothing like a steady diet of different murders to keep one's interest. 

Marc I was thinking that if you haven't seen it the "Best Marigold Hotel" is a great movie to rent.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> That is my Tuesday's unfortunately, or fortunately depending on how you think about it. But I am on my break, my 11:30 student was taught at 9:00 this morning and that means that I am finished until 3:30, of course still lots to get done around here so I will just keep plugging away


I hear you, Kim. I start teaching at about 7AM and go on and off throughout the day until about 10PM or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. I have not seen that movie. Plot, SVP. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Awaiting the arrival of a storm ... forecast calls for heavy rain and high SE winds starting sometime later this afteroon, and going through the night. 

Just made some applesauce, will have that with roasted chicken (stuffed with a little leftover rice and sauce from yesterday). 

Jean made it to dinner with me yesterday ... I'm hoping she will again today. She's still really having a hard time of it, and spending most of the time in bed, trying to rest, and recoup. The x-rays apparently showed some mild "compression damage" - whatever that means (I'm assuming some nerve and muscle compression?). She sees her family doctor again Thursday. We'll take it from there ....

Cheers everyone!!

ps ... and not to help matters, and not to complain, but it seems I've caught a cold - the first in a good long while. It's subdued at present, and hope it stays that way!! Otherwise, an even worse night ahead than last night.


----------



## SINC

John, that storm you await is our predicted heavy snowfalls for the next three days out here. I reduced the rear double driveway to a single now to pile the extra snow on. The blower can't blow it high enough to get over the piles because it is too close to the pile. The chain link fence and gate you see in the pics are six feet high. Here's what another 20 cm on top the last few days has done for us:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Glad to hear the Jean has not suffered a greater break or fracture. I shall send over some homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express if you are catching a cold.


----------



## johnp

Don ... yes, guess it will be moving your way. Nice pic's .... they remind me of what I had to contend with when I owned a home in Corner Brook. At times, I just thought I wouldn't be able to make it!! But I did, and survived nine of those long, cold, and very snowy winters!! No more, eh!!!!!

Marc ... thanks! Will be looking for the doxies to arrive with the soup!! Jean says she would love to cuddle with one of the doxies for a while - would that be ok?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don ... yes, guess it will be moving your way. Nice pic's .... they remind me of what I had to contend with when I owned a home in Corner Brook. At times, I just thought I wouldn't be able to make it!! But I did, and survived nine of those long, cold, and very snowy winters!! No more, eh!!!!!
> 
> Marc ... thanks! Will be looking for the doxies to arrive with the soup!! Jean says she would love to cuddle with one of the doxies for a while - would that be ok?


John, they are on their way. Enjoy.

Corner Brook got more snow than we did this year (so far). They are just under 12 feet and we are just over 10 feet of snow. The storm on Friday/Saturday will put us over 11 feet, but that is still two feet below our normal.

Don, I see in that first pic an ideal doxie run .............. guess that is your sidewalk. Perfect for doxies since then can go up and down the street and never get to the road.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. I shall make a nice OtHD Breakfast for us all. However, first comes some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Late morning meeting today ............. yuk. A waste of my time. Next week's meeting will be crucial, but today is just spinning wheels and reinventing the wheel. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, thanks for the coffee Marc. SAP is not to be missed today. First gaze upon a dog picture that the longer you look, the funnier it gets and our mini clip features another dog with a surprise. A video that will astound you and 30 things turning 30 this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, thanks for the coffee Marc. SAP is not to be missed today. First gaze upon a dog picture that the longer you look, the funnier it gets and our mini clip features another dog with a surprise. A video that will astound you and 30 things turning 30 this year.


Morning, Don. Shar Pei pups are cute and should not be laughed at under any circumstances. 

An amazing feat of balance. 

Off to my meeting now.  XX) Later ................


----------



## SINC

Marc, I meant to alert you to this link in WEBBITS, so in case you missed it, you will enjoy this:

Two enemies discover a 'higher call' in battle - CNN.com


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. I have not seen that movie. Plot, SVP. Merci, mon ami.


Morning Marc, and all. Marc "Best Exotic Marigold Hotel" has two intertwined themes, one is a group of retired English moving to India to live in the hotel as they are economically ( and philosophically ) strapped. The second theme is a young man's goal to make a name for himself ( the hotel owner ). There are many cliches in this piece but the cast ( along the lines of the Quartet, seasoned pros of British cinema and TV ) make this work. There is much humour and charm in this film which I would rate as "good to excellent ".


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, Marc, John et al. Was wondering Don if the Cheshire Cat was actually a Shar Pei?????? They always looked like the were wearing their Grandfathers clothes, as least to me.

It's cold here today, but warmer weather is probably a week or so away.......then we can complain about the heat.

Say Don, thanks for helping me tweak my daughter's pictures, they were very much improved. I'm thinking it's about time I bought a book on the OS. I seem to remember you could save a picture under a number of formats, I new where to look in OS9, but were are very much removed from that today.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, thanks for helping me tweak my daughter's pictures, they were very much improved. I'm thinking it's about time I bought a book on the OS. I seem to remember you could save a picture under a number of formats, I new where to look in OS9, but were are very much removed from that today.


That too is easy peasy Rp, just open a picture using Preview, then select "Duplicate" from the 'File' menu. that gives you the option to save it in various formats as shown below.


----------



## Rps

Ahhhhhhhhh! Thanks Don, that is easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, and all. Marc "Best Exotic Marigold Hotel" has two intertwined themes, one is a group of retired English moving to India to live in the hotel as they are economically ( and philosophically ) strapped. The second theme is a young man's goal to make a name for himself ( the hotel owner ). There are many cliches in this piece but the cast ( along the lines of the Quartet, seasoned pros of British cinema and TV ) make this work. There is much humour and charm in this film which I would rate as "good to excellent ".


Sounds interesting. Shall give it some thought, although these days I am very busy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Don, Marc, John et al. Was wondering Don if the Cheshire Cat was actually a Shar Pei?????? They always looked like the were wearing their Grandfathers clothes, as least to me.
> 
> It's cold here today, but warmer weather is probably a week or so away.......then we can complain about the heat. .


Yes, it is a Shar Pei pup, Rp.

Complain about the heat is something that a friend of mine in Windsor has been doing since he moved there from St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I meant to alert you to this link in WEBBITS, so in case you missed it, you will enjoy this:
> 
> Two enemies discover a 'higher call' in battle - CNN.com


Glad you used it, Don. It was a unique story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video: Saskatoon couple celebrate 78th wedding anniversary - The Globe and Mail

Don, a unique SAP story???


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How was Boston? How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Magic Clerk - Easter Edition: The Tonight Show with Jay Leno - YouTube

Don, more grist for the SAP mill?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How was Boston? How is Life treating you these days?


Hi Marc, sorry I haven't been visiting lately.

Boston was wonderful, and very inspiring, although also very snowy. Gave me a number of ideas for things I'd like to pursue, though I need to carefully consider if I really have the time or not.

In the home stretch for school--just two more weeks after this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hi Marc, sorry I haven't been visiting lately.
> 
> Boston was wonderful, and very inspiring, although also very snowy. Gave me a number of ideas for things I'd like to pursue, though I need to carefully consider if I really have the time or not.
> 
> In the home stretch for school--just two more weeks after this.


Glad you liked Boston, Sonal. Did you toss a penny into the Charles River? If so, expect a year of good luck. If not ................ well, let's hope you did. 

Bonne chance for this home stretch, mon amie. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, care for some Sonal Special Herbal Tea? It is 4PM here .............


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Video: Saskatoon couple celebrate 78th wedding anniversary - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Don, a unique SAP story???


IF only I could embed the video. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> IF only I could embed the video. :-(


Too bad. It is a great SK story ................ makes you and Ann seem like newlyweds.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Grant me the senility to forget the people I never liked anyway, the good fortune to run into the ones I do, and the eyesight to see the difference."


----------



## Dr.G.

About a month or so before my eye surgery and I have to admit that I am getting nervous. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> About a month or so before my eye surgery and I have to admit that I am getting nervous. We shall see.


You have a whole month to get nervous. Why start early?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> You have a whole month to get nervous. Why start early?


It is the nature of the beast, Sonal. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> About a month or so before my eye surgery and I have to admit that I am getting nervous. We shall see.


That is about the same time frame for my eye surgery. I'm gonna wait for 30 more days to worry about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is about the same time frame for my eye surgery. I'm gonna wait for 30 more days to worry about it.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished grading so time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, too early for brekkie, but the coffee is on and hot. SAP is up with a video for Kim, another Looney Tunes that she loved last week. Also a tree removal machine and a tle of the perfect husband. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I was outside watching the sunrise, so coffee is appreciated. I shall start breakfast for us all shortly. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with beautiful sunshine this morning. Was just sitting out on the back deck watching the doxies race about the backyard.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Don and Marc, thanks for the coffee. Will check out SAP in just a few minutes


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Don and Marc, thanks for the coffee. Will check out SAP in just a few minutes


Morning, Kim. Was just on SAP and saw Hamilton on the globe and wondered if it was you. Care for some coffee? How was the studio-warming party we sent your way?


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning all, too early for brekkie, but the coffee is on and hot. SAP is up with a video for Kim, another Looney Tunes that she loved last week. Also a tree removal machine and a tle of the perfect husband. Later . . .


Thanks for the Looney Tunes Don, I love them they always make me laugh


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Was just on SAP and saw Hamilton on the globe and wondered if it was you. Care for some coffee? How was the studio-warming party we sent your way?


Morning Marc, yes that was me on SAP but then my daughter needed a ride to school so I was off for a few minutes. It is cold outside so I would love some coffee for sure  The studio warming party was amazing, you guys are the best


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I was outside watching the sunrise, so coffee is appreciated. I shall start breakfast for us all shortly. How are you today?


Sadly not too good this morning as I watch yet another big weather system dump over 10 more cm of snow on us again today. I am so tired of all this snow and no where to put it now. Other than that, I am just fine, thanks.


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, glad you enjoyed Daffy and his friends. I have a few more yet to come too.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Sadly not too good this morning as I watch yet another big weather system dump over 10 more cm of snow on us again today. I am so tired of all this snow and no where to put it now. Other than that, I am just fine, thanks.


I really hope that your weather system doesn't hit us and I am sorry that you are getting hit again with more snow



SINC said:


> Morning Kim, glad you enjoyed Daffy and his friends. I have a few more yet to come too.


I do love Looney Tunes


----------



## SINC

One that is coming up is a brand new 3-D animation of an episode of Wile E Coyote and the Road Runner.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly not too good this morning as I watch yet another big weather system dump over 10 more cm of snow on us again today. I am so tired of all this snow and no where to put it now. Other than that, I am just fine, thanks.


Sorry to hear this, Don. April will be here soon, and you shall be thinking of mowing your lawn with no more thoughts of snow until next year.


----------



## SINC

Marc, with the amount of snow we have, it will take all of April to melt it away.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> One that is coming up is a brand new 3-D animation of an episode of Wile E Coyote and the Road Runner.


Oh, I can't wait


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Marc, with the amount of snow we have, it will take all of April to melt it away.


I hope you don't get any flooding during the melting time


----------



## SINC

Kim, we are on high ground where we live, so that should not be an issue, but for those in low lying areas, look out if the melt is fast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, with the amount of snow we have, it will take all of April to melt it away.


Well, May flowers then. They are the finest flowers of the year after a long winter. This seems to be an atypical winter for you, with far more snow than you usually get.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Kim, we are on high ground where we live, so that should not be an issue, but for those in low lying areas, look out if the melt is fast.


Glad that you are on high ground


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, May flowers then. They are the finest flowers of the year after a long winter. This seems to be an atypical winter for you, with far more snow than you usually get.


I think so too, it is much colder here than it normally is for March 21st


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose Golf Club

An interesting web cam of the town of Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don any danger for those areas near the Bow in Calgary or the Athabasca up your way? The Red seems to be a chronic issue in the W.


----------



## SINC

No danger at all with freezing temps and more snow, see for yourself:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL103PO4JhM


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don any danger for those areas near the Bow in Calgary or the Athabasca up your way? The Red seems to be a chronic issue in the W.


Afternoon, Rp. How goes your lit review?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I know that scene well ........... hopefully we won't see too much more of that here in St.John's. We shall see.

Hang in there, mon ami. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C here this afternoon. The doxies are loving it.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I think so too, it is much colder here than it normally is for March 21st


We are getting a warmer month of March, with far less snow and more rain and fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are going to have a salmon and sausage BBQ tonight ............... might that be rightfully be called Surf and Turf since there is no beef???


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. Great pic's Marc ... and like the sounds of that bbq ... will it include Deborah's special sauce?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon all. Great pic's Marc ... and like the sounds of that bbq ... will it include Deborah's special sauce?


Yes, which I haven't a clue what goes in to it since I have been banished from the kitchen during that time. You could get the secret to Col. Sanders' secret herbs and spices easier than her special sauce recipe.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, forgot to ask how Jean was feeling today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, forgot to ask how Jean was feeling today?


She's about the same Marc .... thanks for asking. 
Her spirits are good (she's a real trouper!!), but it will take time and lots of rest to correct. 
She went to her family doctor this morning .. he wants her to go to the BioMed Lab Friday and Monday, to stay on top of what's happening blood-wise, during this event, with all the medications she takes. The compression damage is in the mid-part of her lower-back. He says it was 'minor', but will still take some 6 weeks to mend. So not much on-the-go for a good while.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> She's about the same Marc .... thanks for asking.
> Her spirits are good (she's a real trouper!!), but it will take time and lots of rest to correct.
> She went to her family doctor this morning .. he wants her to go to the BioMed Lab Friday and Monday, to stay on top of what's happening blood-wise, during this event, with all the medications she takes. The compression damage is in the mid-part of her lower-back. He says it was 'minor', but will still take some 6 weeks to mend. So not much on-the-go for a good while.
> As one might/could say (and I often do) ... "it's not always fun getting older, eh"!!


Sorry to hear that it is going to take this long for Jean to mend, John. At least she has you to care for her. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM High Tea time, but I am going to steal one of my son's bottles of beer and take it outside to take in the afternoon sun. Later ..............


----------



## SINC

We are just being dumped on. This is unbelievable!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are just being dumped on. This is unbelievable!


I just saw what you wrote in the weather thread. I checked the radar with The Weather Network and you have about another hour or two before the heavy snow moves off from being right on top of you. Stay safe my friend.


----------



## SINC

That storm has not moved in six hours and it is forecast to remain over us until tomorrow morning. There is not a breath of wind to move it off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Satellite and Radar: Interactive Weather Maps - The Weather Network

Don, use The Weather Network's radar. It is very accurate, far more than EC's radar. I can predict when I am able to take the doxies outside in no precip by using their radar.

Sadly, it looks as if you will have the storm over you folks until at least 11PM my time.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, the news here is reporting a huge pile up on hwy 2, maybe over 100 injured. Hope things aren't as bad as the first report.


----------



## SINC

That info is correct Rp, they just shut down the Henday too. St. albert got 24 cm today and it is still snowing. This is ridiculous.


----------



## SINC

The heavy snowfall warning has been extended until tomorrow morning with another possible 15 cm on top of the 26 cm we got today so far. What a mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The heavy snowfall warning has been extended until tomorrow morning with another possible 15 cm on top of the 26 cm we got today so far. What a mess.


 Sure you are not living in St.John's at the turn of the century? This sounds like the weather bombs we would get in the Winter of 2000/01.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently it is +4C with a light haze of clouds obscuring the half moon. A pleasant evening.


----------



## Rps

Wow Don, are we in the watch the roof range yet, with what has dropped prior you could be up to 2 1/2 there. Hope it ends soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow Don, are we in the watch the roof range yet, with what has dropped prior you could be up to 2 1/2 there. Hope it ends soon.


That is what I always hated about our 50-75cm snowfalls and 100+km/h winds. The drifts on the roof would be three meters deep and I would have to climb through a window to shovel it off ............... and I am afraid of heights. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

We just finished out BBQ. It was warm enough to sit outside with a coat and enjoy the stillness. Hurricane force winds are being forecast for overnight, but right now, there is a very gentle breeze and a hazy half moon in the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow for our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

EVening everyone, Don I truly hope that the weather man is incorrect and that you are done with all the snow *yikes*
Marc, so glad that you had the chance to have a BBQ and sit outside  that is great
RP how are you doing tonight???? I haven't been able to get in here for a bit, still have a bit of set up to do in the studio  but I am loving going to work and then coming home again


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> EVening everyone, Don I truly hope that the weather man is incorrect and that you are done with all the snow *yikes*
> Marc, so glad that you had the chance to have a BBQ and sit outside  that is great
> RP how are you doing tonight???? I haven't been able to get in here for a bit, still have a bit of set up to do in the studio  but I am loving going to work and then coming home again


Morning, Kim. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We had a bit of snow overnight, so I was outside shoveling. So, now it is time for some hot coffee and a fine TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

It will be a cold day as tow trucks continue to remove wreckage from area highways. It is piled in every direction and yes, we are getting more snow today after 34 cm here yesterday. SAP is ready to go and is very busy this morning. Too much to list.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It will be a cold day as tow trucks continue to remove wreckage from area highways. It is piled in every direction and yes, we are getting more snow today after 34 cm here yesterday. SAP is ready to go and is very busy this morning. Too much to list.


Morning, Don. Saw the video on CBC of that wreckage near Leduc. Sadly, three people were killed.

Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Wish I could be your next door neighbor and help you and Ann out with your snow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Saw the video on CBC of that wreckage near Leduc. Sadly, three people were killed.
> 
> Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Wish I could be your next door neighbor and help you and Ann out with your snow.


Thanks for the offer Marc. FWIW the three people killed were not involved in the Leduc incident. That happened just north of us here near Westlock, about a half hour away.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for the offer Marc. FWIW the three people killed were not involved in the Leduc incident. That happened just north of us here near Westlock, about a half hour away.


I see. Still, that pile up on the highway was quite large in terms of the number of cars and trucks involved.


----------



## groovetube

feel pretty lucky here as most of the snow falls here last few days, and there's been quite a few, hasn't stuck much. I was wondering yesterday when the flakes became huge and started to really stick.

But temps are hitting above zero now from now on, today is 3, and all next week it's 5 all week, and it's upwards from there.

Sad to hear of the pileups and deaths.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Tim. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

This afternoon is my three month check up and prescription renewal. I will have to update my GP on my weight loss, now steady at 188 lbs for over a month, down from 216 on Jan. 1, the upcoming eye surgery as well as giving up the Voltaran arthritis pills altogether for three full months now. That has meant no more severe leg charley horses like I got a few times a week before. I now use coated aspirin to reduce joint pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This afternoon is my three month check up and prescription renewal. I will have to update my GP on my weight loss, now steady at 188 lbs for over a month, down from 216 on Jan. 1, the upcoming eye surgery as well as giving up the Voltaran arthritis pills altogether for three full months now. That has meant no more severe leg charley horses like I got a few times a week before. I now use coated aspirin to reduce joint pain.


Good to hear, Don. I wish I could echo your weight loss.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Good to hear you are having success with the weight loss Don, I, too, need to shed a few but haven't been able to do so. That will be my spring goal, to get to 165 and beyond.

How's the snow out there. My mother lives in Red Deer and I'm sure she must be snowed in ...... 

Marc, hows the new house? Any weather issues there that you know of ..... I hate owning a home from a distance, did that twice and it can be a pain with the daily up keep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all:
> 
> Marc, hows the new house? Any weather issues there that you know of ..... I hate owning a home from a distance, did that twice and it can be a pain with the daily up keep.


Afternoon, Rp. We have the former owners renting from us for now. So, it is not totally unoccupied.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, thought you might like this:

Peter Cook & Dudley Moore - Music Lesson. - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is now shining and the temps are back to +7C. Gone is all of this mornings snow, and with blue skies there is no longer the rain/drizzle and fog of this morning. Strange day, weather-wise.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, I, too, need to shed a few but haven't been able to do so. That will be my spring goal, to get to 165 and beyond.
> 
> How's the snow out there. My mother lives in Red Deer and I'm sure she must be snowed in ......


Rp, here is what 34 more cm on top looks like shot seconds ago with my iPhone:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is a high mound at the end of what looks like your driveway. 6-7 feet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to 4PM High Tea, but I have to admit with sunshine and +8C temps, I am going to continue sitting outside on my back deck with a beer I again stole from my son's stash.


----------



## johnp

(still late-morning here) Afternoon all. We're matching temperatures at present Marc ... but we're still waiting on the sun to really break through all the clouds .. this afternoon?

Out and about this morning ... daughter came over and took Jean to the BioMed Lab - after dropping her there, we did a little food & beverage shopping. And a little more local shopping for me, once we got Jean back home. Making a big 'stew' today - with turkey breast meat we've had frozen and wondering what to do with for a good long while, and a mess of fresh veggies (onion, yam, sweet potato, turnip, carrot, and etc.). It should be a sort of 'comfort food' meal.

For the afternoon .... just time on the Mac, dinner prep's, and the like, and maybe a break out on the balcony with a little red inbetween .. will see on that.


Don ... have you been for your doctor's appointment yet? If so, hope it went well, and he/she was happy with how you've been managing your health over the past while.

Cheers everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Late afternoon here, John .............. and we are closing in on +9C. This is amazing. Just this morning I was shoveling snow (more like pushing it since there was only about 4 inches or so). Now, nothing is left of it and there is sunshine and blue skies.


----------



## Rps

Well here's a shot of our snow. Oh the horror!!!! Call in the troops......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well here's a shot of our snow. Oh the horror!!!! Call in the troops......
> View attachment 26809


Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)
I shall be right over with my shovel to help you in your time of need ................

Luckily the pics were from years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well here's a shot of our snow. Oh the horror!!!! Call in the troops......
> View attachment 26809


Rp, I have to get out my snow blower to clear the driveway in order to get to you to help you.  Here is what is left of our snow out front. Of course, it could also have been something like the other pic, which is not really out of the ordinary for St.John's. Luckily, that was not my driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video: How smart is your dog? There's an app for that - The Globe and Mail

https://www.dognition.com/


The doxies scored just a tad over the intelligence of an old sock.


----------



## johnp

A view to the west, from my "I'm lonely" viewing position ....


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, when the snow gets up to your balcony, John, they you will know that we are in "the end of days" period. XX)


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, when the snow gets up to your balcony, John, they you will know that we are in "the end of days" period. XX)


... yup, you have got that right!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... yup, you have got that right!!


Are those rail road tracks below your window, or a doxie trail?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Are those rail road tracks below your window, or a doxie trail?


It's the rails of our elevated rapid transit line -- called "Skytrain". A picture of a 'train' passing by taken last fall.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that is a high mound at the end of what looks like your driveway. 6-7 feet?


Marc, I rad this in the doc's office and took these two shots as I was turning into the driveway just minutes ago. Yep that pile if eight feet high! That eave on the garage is 10 feet high.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Don ... have you been for your doctor's appointment yet? If so, hope it went well, and he/she was happy with how you've been managing your health over the past while.


All went well John, he loved my new weight, my BP today was 126 over 76 and he liked that too.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> All went well John, he loved my new weight, my BP today was 126 over 76 and he liked that too.


Good to hear Don ........ way to go!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's the rails of our elevated rapid transit line -- called "Skytrain". A picture of a 'train' passing by taken last fall.


I see. Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I rad this in the doc's office and took these two shots as I was turning into the driveway just minutes ago. Yep that pile if eight feet high! That eave on the garage is 10 feet high.


Well, hopefully it shall melt away slowly and not wash away the garage.  Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, hopefully it shall melt away slowly and not wash away the garage.  Bonne chance, mon ami.


Here is a shot of the front driveway I took just now. The red arrow points to the light post at the end of the driveway that is mounted on top of a six foot pole. All you can see is the glass fixture, the red arrow is pointing to, nothing of the six foot pole itself.


----------



## SINC

And further Marc, here is a shot of the rear drive in the late afternoon sun that better shows just how big those piles are.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is a shot of the front driveway I took just now. The red arrow points to the light post at the end of the driveway that is mounted on top of a six foot pole. All you can see is the glass fixture, the red arrow is pointing to, nothing of the six foot pole itself.





SINC said:


> And further Marc, here is a shot of the rear drive in the late afternoon sun that better shows just how big those piles are.


You folks are really getting St.John's like, snow, Don ................ at least in the first pic .............. the second one is upside down.


----------



## SINC

Not sure what is with the upside down shot Marc, an ehMac issue to be sure. Try it again.


----------



## SINC

Ah, there we go, right side up now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, there we go, right side up now.


Merci. Well, at least the snow is clean and the sun is shining. According to The Weather Network, your "real" Spring will start next week with sunshine and above average temps that will start to melt all the snow away. We shall see, since they said that you folks were going into Spring last week ................ until all your snow hit you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that picture of yours reminds me of a picture I took way back when when we lived on Appledore Place, all of two blocks where we live now. There is a Toyota Tercel under that mound of snow. That winter, the snow went up to the landing of the main door and we could not get out through the basement door. That was a 16 foot snow year, but there was lots of drifting and no rain to wash away some of the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished grading so it is time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We did not get the couple of inches of snow that was forecast overnight, so it is a quiet morning here .......... but just the right time to start the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Coffee sounds fine Marc, thanks. It will hit the spot in -18° with a wind chill of -26° this morning here. Don't miss our video today of the unusual friendship between a hound and an orangutan. Also a pool playing chicken and a bowl bought at a garage sale for three bucks sells for $2.1 million.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee sounds fine Marc, thanks. It will hit the spot in -18° with a wind chill of -26° this morning here. Don't miss our video today of the unusual friendship between a hound and an orangutan. Also a pool playing chicken and a bowl bought at a garage sale for three bucks sells for $2.1 million.


Morning, Don. Care for a hot breakfast? You are in luck, however. According to both the Weather Network AND the CBC, there will be a blocking high between Greenland and NL, which will stall bad weather over us for the next week, and bring spring-like temps, lots of sunshine and NO snow to you folks in AB. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hot breakfast is now being served. Just got in from hanging out the sheets to dry on the clothesline. It is +3C and very sunny, but this is going to be the last sunshine we see for at least a week. So, strike while the sun is hot as they say.


----------



## iMouse

Predicting six days of Sun and above 0ºC during the day.

Can the worst be finally over? Please stay tuned.


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning all, Marc, thanks for the coffee will check out SAP in just a few


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Predicting six days of Sun and above 0ºC during the day.
> 
> Can the worst be finally over? Please stay tuned.


Yes, at least according to The Weather Network and Environment Canada. A blocking high will help all of you folks .......... but bring us a stalled low over this part of NL. Such is Life. St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

How is Life treating you these days, John?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning all, Marc, thanks for the coffee will check out SAP in just a few


Coffee coming right up, Kim. How are you today? How is the new studio??


----------



## Rps

Morning all. On my 4th cup this morning, had a rough night but am adjusting as I slowly wake up. Warmer here today and next week as well. Should be running with lots of sun and hitting the +6 or more. That, they tell me is seasonal.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> How is Life treating you these days, John?


This week was especially full.

31 hours total, and that's with Wednesday as an off-day.

I gotta get a regular gig ..... that pays under the table. beejacon

(For any Doubting-Skippies in the audience.)


----------



## javaqueen

Don, loved the video of the Dog and the Orangutan  it really made me smile

My first week teaching at the studio was a big hit. Signed up 3 new students 2 for piano and 1 for drums and even got an e-mail from someone else about piano lessons. It is nice to be able to come home from work again  

Now for some warmer weather for us all so that everyone can enjoy spring


----------



## javaqueen

iMouse said:


> This week was especially full.
> 
> 31 hours total, and that's with Wednesday as an off-day.
> 
> I gotta get a regular gig ..... that pays under the table. beejacon
> 
> (For any Doubting-Skippies in the audience.)


I understand about being busy John, I work from 3 - 9 every day and on Tuesdays I start at 9:00 am.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Marc,

Had a query about Zenn today. Are they still in electric grid lock hell?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. On my 4th cup this morning, had a rough night but am adjusting as I slowly wake up. Warmer here today and next week as well. Should be running with lots of sun and hitting the +6 or more. That, they tell me is seasonal.


Afternoon, Rp. Lit Review Blues??? It is a common ailment .............. one never knows when to stop. As I told my grad students, draw a circle around a date on the calendar, and that is it for that chapter.

+6C here and very sunny as well. I am sure Tovah and MayBelle are glad to see the end of winter. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hey Marc,
> 
> Had a query about Zenn today. Are they still in electric grid lock hell?


Yes. They no longer produce any cars. They are banking on their battery technology. I still have my original 500 shares ................ just in case they succeed. If that stock sinks to $0, I have still made some money on the company by selling when it was going up. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you these days, Bob?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> This week was especially full.
> 
> 31 hours total, and that's with Wednesday as an off-day.
> 
> I gotta get a regular gig ..... that pays under the table. beejacon
> 
> (For any Doubting-Skippies in the audience.)


Afternoon, John. Careful about talking about "under the table" pay. There is a tipster line soon to come to the CRA to help trap the very wealthy who hide their money in off shore accounts.

Still, what you are doing for those patients is called, in the Jewish faith, a "mitzvah" (a good deed). What the CRA nabs you for God will forgive you for ................ someday. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## iMouse

Yes, 'up to' 15% of the taxes paid, over a certain amount*.

*(Please read the small print, we are talking about government here.)


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Yes, 'up to' 15% of the taxes paid, over a certain amount*.
> 
> *(Please read the small print, we are talking about government here.)


John, it's your $34,982,982.15 that is tucked away in the Cayman Islands Bank of Secrecy that the CRA would be interested in finding out about as to where the money came from in the first place. My account there is classified under the name of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies, and is a registered subsidiary of Marc's Mess o' Doxies, Inc. So, we are sufficiently covered from exposure or taxation, at least according to my tax accountants at the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Yes. They no longer produce any cars. They are banking on their battery technology. I still have my original 500 shares ................ just in case they succeed. If that stock sinks to $0, I have still made some money on the company by selling when it was going up. We shall see.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days, Bob?


Thanks Marc, I let Jane know. I think she was thinking it would be a great way to get around her small town. Actually would be that for me as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Thanks Marc, I let Jane know. I think she was thinking it would be a great way to get around her small town. Actually would be that for me as well.


There was one Zenn car here in St.John's, brought in by someone from Montreal who was transferred here by his company. I saw it drive off in a parking lot where his firm had reserved spaces. At first, I thought it was just rolling away in neutral it was so quiet. So, now they are down to hoping that their battery technology will be proven effective. If not ................... well, it was an interesting ride. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice rainbow over Pippy Park, which is about one kilometer from my home (not my picture).


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> A nice rainbow over Pippy Park, which is about one kilometer from my home (not my picture).


nice picture Marc


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. A pretty looking day here, but there's a fairly-stiff breeze on-the-go, especially 'up' where we live (the breeze is hitting our balcony, and making it feel much cooler than it should). It's March!!

We missed our dim Saturday morning once again, but daughter and I will try to correct that Sunday morning (we're all getting those "we miss our dim sum attacks", eh!!) - we'll go, dine in, and bring back some take out for Jean to enjoy. She would love to go, but that will have to wait for a while ... for now, this should help.

My turkey stew last evening was a big hit -- it truly was a big 'yum' (and there's a decent portion left for today - yeah!!

Hope the day is treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> nice picture Marc


Not my picture, but nice anyway since it was taken in my neighborhood.

How are you today, mon amie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Hopefully Jean will be on the mend soon. Deborah and I just came in from our back deck, with a bit of wine .............. watching the sun set ............. I am sure that you would approve.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. Hopefully Jean will be on the mend soon. Deborah and I just came in from our back deck, with a bit of wine .............. watching the sun set ............. I am sure that you would approve.


Thanks ... and good for you and Deborah!! And 'yes', I would most definitely approve!!!


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Not my picture, but nice anyway since it was taken in my neighborhood.
> 
> How are you today, mon amie?


today is a good day, no students and my daughter and son in law just dropped in


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> today is a good day, no students and my daughter and son in law just dropped in


Good to hear, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks ... and good for you and Deborah!! And 'yes', I would most definitely approve!!!


I thought you would approve. 

Just spent an interesting Earth Hour or two out back. It is +3C, so we had lots of candles, lots of wine and a couple of telescopes to view the moon and the stars. It is cool outside, but with no wind, a fine time for some of our neighbors to get together for a wine and cheese party by candlelight outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting article, considering the source. Thought I would share it here rather than in a new thread, in that I don't really want to see the wrath of those who are anti-teacher brought forth once again.

"Anyone familiar with my educational background will know that my relationship with teachers was cool. Not cool as in hip and trendy. But cool as in frigid and icy. The fact that I didn't finish high school is my fault. I had teachers who tried to get through to me. Mr. Bank, Ms. Bruce and Mr. Westinghouse were among those who tried, oh how they tried. But some challenges, like me, were just too much.

I put that on the record to make it clear that although a lot of people trace their success to a teacher who provided a spark, I don't. Still, I cringe when I hear and read all the teacher-bashing that's out there. I live in Ontario where the provincial government and the teacher unions have been locked in serious battle for several months. I'm not taking sides in the dispute. Not at all.

But my goodness, the things some people say about teachers. Based on what I hear on radio talk shows, and comments on the internet, there are way too many people who truly believe that teachers are grossly overpaid and under-worked.

What a strange attitude. Never mind that teachers are grooming the next generation of Canadians, the ones who will grow up to support our pensions in our old age. Maybe we can't think big-picture. The little-picture is pretty simple. Teachers are grooming our children. Yours and mine. Do we really want to trust the most precious parts of our lives to underpaid and overworked drones?

I keep seeing comparisons to what teachers make to the average industrial wage. And guess what? Teachers make more than the average. Of course they do. They've gone to school for at least four years of post-secondary education. The average teacher has been working for 11 years. They should be making reasonably good money. They're raising families too.

Then there's the under-worked part. That argument usually starts with July and August. Teachers get the whole summer off. No doubt about it; that's nice. But they need the break. I know there are lazy teachers. Just as there are lazy bankers, letter carriers, doctors, and yes, lazy journalists. But overwhelmingly, teachers are not lazy. In Ontario, the teachers stopped participating in extracurricular activities as part of their fight with the government. What an uproar that caused. School plays, sports teams, newspapers, chess clubs, fashion shows, and on and on. None of them possible without teachers freely giving their time. Critics are anxious to count the summer against the teachers, but they never count all those extra hours in their favour.

And sure, classes go from about 9am to 330pm, but anyone who thinks a teacher works six and a half hours a day, doesn't know many teachers. Preparing for class takes time. Talking to kids after school takes time. Meeting with parents takes time. Marking takes time. I can't imagine reading through 60 essays on why Hamlet is so sad and writing helpful comments in the margins.

We send teachers children from broken homes, from abusive homes, from negligent homes. We send teachers children from homes where both parents work, or where the only parent works, or where no parent works.

We send teachers children who leave home without breakfast and whose grasp of mathematics is grounded in the reality that welfare money sometimes runs out in 28 days or 29 days, and can't be stretched to cover 30 or 31.

We send teachers children who are new to Canada, children who stare blankly ahead unable to understand a single word that is being spoken.

And we ask that those teachers turn each of those children, each of our children, into productive little citizens. We ask that even though there are 28 or 29 other students in the classroom, even though there are students misbehaving, even though some parents don't support teachers by re-enforcing lessons or by making sure homework is done, or even by insisting that the student listen to or respect the teacher.

So argue the fine points of teacher contracts all you like. I'm not saying teacher unions are always right. I'm just saying running down teachers is wrong."

Peter Mansbridge


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for Sunday Brunch .................. but first, some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my Sunday Brunch. Anyone else interested in something to eat or drink?


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc .... will enjoy your coffee this morning - thanks! Will skip brunch though - heading out for dim sum later this morning, so want to save my appetite. Sounds like you had a fine Saturday evening. And thanks for posting that Mansbridge commentary piece - appreciated reading it.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc .... will enjoy your coffee this morning - thanks! Will skip brunch though - heading out for dim sum later this morning, so want to save my appetite. Sounds like you had a fine Saturday evening. And thanks for posting that Mansbridge commentary piece - appreciated reading it.


Morning, John. Have fun at your dim sum. Yes, we had a grand time with some friends who came over for wine and candlelight. Yes, I like PM and found this piece interesting.

Have a good day. Hope Jean is feeling a bit better today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for coffee. John, enjoy that dim sum and don't forget to bring Jean her care package home with you. It will help in her recovery I am sure.

SAP is done and our feature video today is a brand new episode of Looney Tunes featuring Wile E. Coyote and his pal the Road Runner.


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> SAP is done and our feature video today is a brand new episode of Looney Tunes featuring Wile E. Coyote and his pal the Road Runner.


Don't you find the blatant product placement by ACME off-putting?

I do. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Don't you find the blatant product placement by ACME off-putting?
> 
> I do. :lmao:


Good one, John. :clap:

How are you today?

"The Acme Corporation is a fictional corporation that features prominently in the Road Runner/Wile E. Coyote cartoons as a running gag featuring outlandish products that fail catastrophically at the worst possible times. The name is also used as a generic title in many cartoons, films and TV series.

The company name in the Road Runner cartoons is ironic, since the word acme is derived from Greek (αιχμή / ακμή ; English transliteration: acmē) meaning the peak, zenith or prime, and products from the fictional Acme Corporation are both generic and failure-prone."


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> How are you today?


Rested, thanks.

And looking forward to some natural D provided by Mother Nature this week.

Whoops, Mother Nature has just informed me that Tuesday is now off the menu.

Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Rested, thanks.
> 
> And looking forward to some natural D provided by Mother Nature this week.
> 
> Whoops, Mother Nature has just informed me that Tuesday is now off the menu.
> 
> Sorry.


Good to hear, John.

Ma Nature is with us today, with +4C and lots of sunshine and Vit.D. Of course, Environment Canada has other woes in store for us on the sunshine front for the rest of next week. Such is Life. St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

It looks like we will have a change from shovelling fresh snow to shovelling piles to avoid flooding by the looks of highs around +10 this weekend. We have a low spot near the house under the living room windows and although I had new weeping tile and sidewalks put in, I do not want to chance a sudden melt causing water to come into the basement. Thus beginning Thursday we will begin moving the piles in that area about three feet toward the road to avoid any issues. Hopefully the snow blower will be up to the task or at least help out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It looks like we will have a change from shovelling fresh snow to shovelling piles to avoid flooding by the looks of highs around +10 this weekend. We have a low spot near the house under the living room windows and although I had new weeping tile and sidewalks put in, I do not want to chance a sudden melt causing water to come into the basement. Thus beginning Thursday we will begin moving the piles in that area about three feet toward the road to avoid any issues. Hopefully the snow blower will be up to the task or at least help out.


That is quite the dramatic shift in temps, Don. At least the Weather Network was correct this time to say that your Spring started next week. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 4PM. Maybe a freshly brewed pot of Sonal Special Herbal Tea will bring her into The Shang. I am curious to know how her course is going these days. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon all. Back from dim sum - brought back a package for Jean (w/ some gai lan, a shrimp dumpling, a few chicken knees, and bbq pork buns) - she enjoyed, as we did as well, back at the restaurant. It was fun seeing everyone once again. One little lady told us that it has been 3 weeks since we were there, so I guess she was worried that we might have found another place to dine.

We're looking forward to feeling some milder weather next week as well. Time will tell, eh.

Don ... nice to see the improvement forecasted for your parts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Chicken knees???? Never heard of them, to be honest.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Chicken knees???? Never heard of them, to be honest.


They're very tasty Marc. They're small 'knuckles' - a little chicken around a small piece of cartilage. They're served either deep fried w/peppery salt, or steamed and served w/black bean sauce. We tend to go for the latter (we avoid most deep fried stuff).


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon all, a nice cup of coffee is definitely desired, maybe even a little snack??? hope that today is treating everyone well.

Don, thanks for the Looney Tunes - humorous but I do prefer the older ones (showing my age I guess )


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> They're very tasty Marc. They're small 'knuckles' - a little chicken around a small piece of cartilage. They're served either deep fried w/peppery salt, or steamed and served w/black bean sauce. We tend to go for the latter (we avoid most deep fried stuff).


Live and learn, John. Never heard of cod tongue or cod cheeks until I came here.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> afternoon all, a nice cup of coffee is definitely desired, maybe even a little snack??? hope that today is treating everyone well.
> 
> Don, thanks for the Looney Tunes - humorous but I do prefer the older ones (showing my age I guess )


Evening, Kim. Yes, a cup of coffee is in order. Took some of our doxies for a run on a local golf course, so a cup of coffee and then back to grading is the order of the day for me.


----------



## pm-r

I thought that maybe the "Chicken knees" was part of some joke or something until a search proved otherwise. And they look yummy and also go by the "Nankotsu Karaage" in some places.

It seems Vancouver is one of *THE* places to get and enjoy them.

" ... It turns out chicken knee is one of the best-kept secrets in Vancouver’s dim sum scene. ..."

Deep End Dining: On My Knees for Chicken Knees. King Hua. Alhambra, CA.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought that maybe the "Chicken knees" was part of some joke or something until a search proved otherwise. And they look yummy and also go by the "Nankotsu Karaage" in some places.
> 
> It seems Vancouver is one of *THE* places to get and enjoy them.
> 
> " ... It turns out chicken knee is one of the best-kept secrets in Vancouver’s dim sum scene. ..."
> 
> Deep End Dining: On My Knees for Chicken Knees. King Hua. Alhambra, CA.


Again, live and learn.


----------



## iMouse

The hEx, and her work cronies, regularly went for dim-sum in T.O.'s Chinatown.

She spoke about loving the chicken feet. 

Yuck.

I think she failed to realize that we don't HAVE to eat that stuff.

Oh well.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> The hEx, and her work cronies, regularly went for dim-sum in T.O.'s Chinatown.
> 
> She spoke about loving the chicken feet.
> 
> Yuck.
> 
> I think she failed to realize that we don't HAVE to eat that stuff.
> 
> Oh well.


All too true, John.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> All too true, John.


She had great nails though.

For myself, I look for other methods of getting gelatin in my diet.

:lmao:


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I thought that maybe the "Chicken knees" was part of some joke or something until a search proved otherwise. And they look yummy and also go by the "Nankotsu Karaage" in some places.
> 
> It seems Vancouver is one of *THE* places to get and enjoy them.
> 
> " ... It turns out chicken knee is one of the best-kept secrets in Vancouver’s dim sum scene. ..."
> 
> Deep End Dining: On My Knees for Chicken Knees. King Hua. Alhambra, CA.


Yup ... that's them ... we first discovered them a few months ago (at our now favourite spot for dim sum), and have re-visited their tastes a good many times since then. But as I said in my previous post, usually steamed, and prepared in a black bean sauce (as opposed to deep-fried - though we know and love them that way too!!).


----------



## SINC

We used to carry a sharpened spoon in our tackle boxes on the prairies in the 50s just to get the cheeks out of both walleye and pike. While out fishing, one scoop and into the frying pan!


----------



## johnp

iMouse said:


> The hEx, and her work cronies, regularly went for dim-sum in T.O.'s Chinatown.
> 
> She spoke about loving the chicken feet.
> 
> Yuck.
> 
> I think she failed to realize that we don't HAVE to eat that stuff.
> 
> Oh well.


We tend to pass on the entire feet preparations (whether chicken or duck) ... but have tried the chicken feet, and if you can get past the look, they really are quite tasty!!!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> We used to carry a sharpened spoon in our tackle boxes on the prairies in the 50s just to get the cheeks out of both walleye and pike. While out fishing, one scoop and into the frying pan!


Me too Don ... within BC and Alaska .. and many species tried (saltwater and freshwater). And when I worked in SE Alaska in the early-60's, it was Pacific halibut cheeks .. 'the' ultimate!! 
Now I am hungry!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We used to carry a sharpened spoon in our tackle boxes on the prairies in the 50s just to get the cheeks out of both walleye and pike. While out fishing, one scoop and into the frying pan!


Never knew fish had cheeks or tongues. Guess I am just a New York City boy at heart. :love2:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Never knew fish had cheeks or tongues. Guess I am just a New York City boy at heart. :love2:


Marc ... I knew 'zip' about fish 'tongues' until I saw cod tongues on menus at restaurants in NL. I thought - tongues?!! But had to try them .. and after a couple of times of doing so ... I just decided their 'taste & texture' was not for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... I knew 'zip' about fish 'tongues' until I saw cod tongues on menus at restaurants in NL. I thought - tongues?!! But had to try them .. and after a couple of times of doing so ... I just decided their 'taste & texture' was not for me.


Have to agree, John. Still, I have had flipper pie twice and moose a few times. The latter I do like somewhat. Now, doxie weiners ..............?!?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

Deborah just told me that there are a few fishermen who sell scallops about 100 feet from this spot, which is about 12 blocks from where we shall be living in Lunenburg, NS. We both LOVE scallops and Deborah has a few recipies that she make that will cause some of you to consider moving to Lunenburg if you are a scallop lover. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Those scallops sound delicious, but I don't think we have ever had fresh ones.

We just bought some HUGE ones, not from NS unfortunately, and one of the pages I was reading said if you like scallops, you'll just LOVE fish cheeks.

It seems odd but I don't ever recall fish cheeks being sold here which seems strange considering all the salmon, cod and halibut they catch and sell here.


----------



## SINC

I am allergic to scallops, sadly. Also to any shellfish like mussels for whatever reason. I can eat clams, lobster or crabs, but crab, especially Alaskan King are my favourites. Lobster not so much, has always been meh to me. The pinchers are OK, but the tail is like eating rubber.


----------



## pm-r

I seem to recall some sort of warnings and cautions in my later teen years about "rubber" and "tail". 

Too bad about your scallop allergy, and most shellfish, but your body seems to be a bit confused about and between shellfish, crustaceans and molluscs and what it can or cannot tolerate. 

What about good Pacific Coast oysters? And if your body can tolerate them, probably not if mussels are on your list, but if you can, if you ever get a chance to get some from the Lasquiti Island area, they are like really good small seafood steaks and are almost 'to die for' goodness, texture and flavour.


----------



## SINC

While my body might tolerate oysters, I cannot. Nothing is more repulsive to me than folks swallowing live snot on the shell.


----------



## pm-r

Oh God, NOT raw please, at least not for me.

Once was too much for me, and yet my father was in heaven when we visited the family fiends at Booth Bay on SaltSpring Island when he headed to the beach with oyster knife, small glass, tomato juice and Worcester sauce in his back pockets and had his feast with smile on his face.

Pan fried with fine bread crumbs and butter and maybe some parsley added for me. Yum and delicious, and good for you!!! 

Edit: Someone tried putting me off oysters years ago by calling them sea slugs, which biologically is true, and my rebuttal was they were nicer than their land based cousins that are served up as a supposed delicacy as escargot.


----------



## iMouse

Well, you can have my no-name Columbian from No Frills, or you can wait for Marc to open the clubhouse kitchen.

In the meantime I trust you won't mind if I go right ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those scallops sound delicious, but I don't think we have ever had fresh ones.
> 
> We just bought some HUGE ones, not from NS unfortunately, and one of the pages I was reading said if you like scallops, you'll just LOVE fish cheeks.
> 
> It seems odd but I don't ever recall fish cheeks being sold here which seems strange considering all the salmon, cod and halibut they catch and sell here.


Well, fresh fish and produce/fruit was one of the reasons we decided to retire to Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Well, you can have my no-name Columbian from No Frills, or you can wait for Marc to open the clubhouse kitchen.
> 
> In the meantime I trust you won't mind if I go right ahead.


Well, I am here with some fancy freshly brewed coffee for one and all, John. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's - Time Lapse - YouTube

An interesting video clip done by a former neighbor of mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

730AM here, so time to start breakfast for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Today's SAP video will be interesting to more than a few here as we present an old travelogue made in 1935 about Victoria and Vancouver that was shown in theatres in the day. It is an amazing video in full colour, but takes a while to watch. I enjoyed every minute of it though. I would be interested in people's opinions on what has changed and what hasn't.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Washing sheets, et al, this morning. A coffee would be great Marc .. thanks. A break between the washing and drying.

Don ... will catch SAP when I'm back upstairs during the drying cycle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and John. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Two giant pandas have touched down at Toronto’s Pearson International Airport, and are scheduled to receive VIP treatment from both the prime minister and mayor of Toronto, kicking off a five-year stay in Canada’s most populous city.

Er Shun, a five-year-old female, and Da Mao, a four-year-old male, will spend 10 years in Canada in total, an arrangement that Prime Minister Stephen Harper announced in China last year. But there are high hopes that the two will produce offspring while they are in Toronto. 

The two pandas will spend the first half of that time at the Toronto Zoo and the second half in Calgary.

In exchange for the two pandas, Prime Minister Harper is sending two rare Newfoundland Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds, or "doxies" as they are called. Dachshunds of any kind are quiet rare in China. Here are the pair of doxies on an AirCanada flight to China, sharing a first-class seat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an interesting story ............. SAP material?

U.S. student gets top mark with help from N.L. - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> In exchange for the two pandas, Prime Minister Harper is sending two rare Newfoundland Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds, or "doxies" as they are called. Dachshunds of any kind are quiet rare in China. Here are the pair of doxies on an AirCanada flight to China, sharing a first-class seat.


Right ..... sure ..... whatever you say Marc.


----------



## SINC

It is indeed, merci sir.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Right ..... sure ..... whatever you say Marc.


From the Canadian Kennel Club --

Origin and Purpose

Early in the seventeenth century the name Dachshund became the designation of a breed type with smooth and long-haired varieties, and since 1890, wire-hairs have been registered as the third variety. The name Dachshund (dachs, badgers; hund, dog) at once reveals and conceals the origin of the breed. In medieval European books on hunting dogs, similar only in possessing the tracking ability of hounds and the proportions and temperament of terriers, because they were used to track badgers were called badger-dogs, or dachshunds.

China has only the ferret-badger, and no doxie worth his or her salt will go after that sort of faux or pseudo-badger since there it is not a fair fight. It would be like me going fishing by walking up to a gold fish bowl, sticking my hand in the bowl and saying "Gotcha!!"

Chinese ferret-badger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is indeed, merci sir.


Sort of a unique human interest story ........... perfect for SAP. :clap:

Speaking of SAP, that is one dynamic BBQ.


----------



## javaqueen

good afternoon everyone, hope that everyone is having a great day, been busy making dinner here so that I can take some with me to the studio and still feed my hubby at home  Now to get everything ready and then head over to the studio to make sure that everything is ready for the first student. Going to work and coming home is a wonderful feeling


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good afternoon everyone, hope that everyone is having a great day, been busy making dinner here so that I can take some with me to the studio and still feed my hubby at home  Now to get everything ready and then head over to the studio to make sure that everything is ready for the first student. Going to work and coming home is a wonderful feeling


Afternoon, Kim. Sounds like a workable plan.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Sounds like a workable plan.


it is, now to make sure that I don't forget everything that I want to take, but it is less than a 5 minute walk from my house to the studio


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Two giant pandas have touched down at Toronto’s Pearson International Airport, and are scheduled to receive VIP treatment from both the prime minister and mayor of Toronto, kicking off a five-year stay in Canada’s most populous city.
> 
> Er Shun, a five-year-old female, and Da Mao, a four-year-old male, will spend 10 years in Canada in total, an arrangement that Prime Minister Stephen Harper announced in China last year. But there are high hopes that the two will produce offspring while they are in Toronto.
> 
> The two pandas will spend the first half of that time at the Toronto Zoo and the second half in Calgary.
> 
> In exchange for the two pandas, Prime Minister Harper is sending two rare Newfoundland Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds, or "doxies" as they are called. Dachshunds of any kind are quiet rare in China. Here are the pair of doxies on an AirCanada flight to China, sharing a first-class seat.


:lmao:

:clap:

:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

My aunt and uncle always had long hair doxies when they were alive and living in Nanoose Bay, and one was a wire haired male that was quite dominating and very protective, but all so cute, even if a bit small and short to be my dog choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> it is, now to make sure that I don't forget everything that I want to take, but it is less than a 5 minute walk from my house to the studio


Good for you, Kim.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My aunt and uncle always had long hair doxies when they were alive and living in Nanoose Bay, and one was a wire haired male that was quite dominating and very protective, but all so cute, even if a bit small and short to be my dog choice.


Well, we have six standard wirehaired doxies now ............. and if Gracie is, in fact, pregnant, her pups will be born sometime in mid May. We shall see.

I can't remember your first name, pm-r. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


Sounds good Marc .... an Earl Grey, with a scone .. would work for me!! Thanks!!


----------



## Sonal

Tea sounds like a great idea to me, Marc.

(Typing on my newly repaired laptop.)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc .... an Earl Grey, with a scone .. would work for me!! Thanks!!


Fresh scones coming right out of the oven, John. Enjoy. Your EG shall be served by your butler, Jeeves, as always.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea sounds like a great idea to me, Marc.
> 
> (Typing on my newly repaired laptop.)


Afternoon, Sonal. A SS coming right up. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we have six standard wirehaired doxies now ............. and if Gracie is, in fact, pregnant, her pups will be born sometime in mid May. We shall see.
> 
> I can't remember your first name, pm-r. Sorry.


Neat.

And it's Patrick and I gather your's is Marc, unless I'm confused.

Maybe due to the fact that my Mother was Irish-English, her maiden name was Donnelly, her fist name was Patricia, and we both had our birthday on the same day, March 16th, just one day short of St. Patricks Day.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. A SS coming right up. How is Life treating you today?


Deadlines for school (end of term is approaching) are upon me, and the end of the month is always busy work-wise, and we need to move out of the first floor of our house to prepare for renovations.... I could use a few extra hours in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Neat.
> 
> And it's Patrick and I gather your's is Marc, unless I'm confused.
> 
> Maybe due to the fact that my Mother was Irish-English, her maiden name was Donnelly, her fist name was Patricia, and we both had our birthday on the same day, March 16th, just one day short of St. Patricks Day.


Welcome to The Shang, Patrick. Yes, I am Marc. Have some tea and a freshly baked scone at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Deadlines for school (end of term is approaching) are upon me, and the end of the month is always busy work-wise, and we need to move out of the first floor of our house to prepare for renovations.... I could use a few extra hours in the day.


Yes, my students are facing the same deadlines ............... which they have known about since day one of my course. Still, I will give an extra day if it is really needed.

Good luck with the renos.

If I find any extra hours in the day I shall share some with you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just had a nice chat with Caman on Skype just now. He is well and might, if all goes well with Swedish immigration, be married some time in a month or so. I shall let him fill you all in on the details. Still, he is happy, and for that fact alone I am glad.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> .... it's Patrick .... )


Hi Patrick ... thanks for coming back with that ... now we're all on a first-name basis.
I've enjoyed your recent postings on the fish & seafood delights out here on Canada's Pacific Ocean side. 
Cheers.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Just had a nice chat with Caman on Skype just now. He is well and might, if all goes well with Swedish immigration, be married some time in a month or so. I shall let him fill you all in on the details. Still, he is happy, and for that fact alone I am glad.


Thanks for that update Marc ... looking forward to hearing from him. In the meantime ... it's good to hear he's well and happy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome to The Shang, Patrick. Yes, I am Marc. Have some tea and a freshly baked scone at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc,

I used to be a tea drinker, but very seldom these days, but those freshly baked scones sure sound good and maybe with some nice current jam or jelly.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for that update Marc ... looking forward to hearing from him. In the meantime ... it's good to hear he's well and happy.


Yes, he sounded well, and has all sorts of projects on the go that sound quite creative and positive.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc,
> 
> I used to be a tea drinker, but very seldom these days, but those freshly baked scones sure sound good and maybe with some nice current jam or jelly.


I am more of a coffee drinker, but Sonal Special Herbal Tea is our best seller. We have home made jams and jellies of all sorts, so enjoy.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, my students are facing the same deadlines ............... which they have known about since day one of my course. Still, I will give an extra day if it is really needed.
> 
> Good luck with the renos.
> 
> If I find any extra hours in the day I shall share some with you. Paix, mon amie.


Keep them, Marc... you'll need them for marking. 

Renovations are following their usual course, which is hmm, while we're doing this one thing, we should probably do this other thing as well.... oh, and this too.... and maybe we should think about this...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Keep them, Marc... you'll need them for marking.
> 
> Renovations are following their usual course, which is hmm, while we're doing this one thing, we should probably do this other thing as well.... oh, and this too.... and maybe we should think about this...


Yes, I know that feeling well re renos, Sonal.


----------



## iMouse

pm-r said:


> ... but those freshly baked scones sure sound good and maybe with some nice current jam or jelly.


Marc, you got any home-made lemon butter, like Grandma used to make?

It was sooooo good, and tart. Perhaps where I got my taste for savoury?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Marc, you got any home-made lemon butter, like Grandma used to make?
> 
> It was sooooo good, and tart. Perhaps where I got my taste for savoury?


Yes, but it is made by Deborah's sister who will not give me the recipe. Still, it is like her mother made, so it will meet with your approval.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch Sergio Garcia's One-Handed Shot Out of Tree at Arnold Palmer Invitational | Bleacher Report

Don, quiet the golf shot.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, I watched that shot live.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, I watched that shot live.


Amazing that it got stuck in the tree ............. that he could climb the tree ........... and could make a one-handed shot without falling out of the tree.XX):clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all. Today's SAP video will be interesting to more than a few here as we present an old travelogue made in 1935 about Victoria and Vancouver that was shown in theatres in the day. It is an amazing video in full colour, but takes a while to watch. I enjoyed every minute of it though. I would be interested in people's opinions on what has changed and what hasn't.


Thanks very much for that video Don in todays SAP, and that BBQ!!

I had seen that video before but it was not in colour.

Even though I was born in 1941, some of those scenes were still similar to me when we travelled to Victoria on most Saturdays from James Island were I grew up.

And the scenes at The Butchart Gardens, and in colour, were interesting, as I ended up working there for 40 years and became the Equipment and Maintenance Manager, and also lived on the property in the "Waterfront Cottage" (demolished and rebuilt in 1980) for 34 years.

Anyway, a nice trip back in history, and in colour, so thanks for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. In honor of Patrick's (aka pm-r) joining our Shang family, we shall have an array of Irish-Canadian treats for breakfast, including our famous Irish Oatmeal. Enjoy.

Coffee is nearly brewed for those who need to open their eyes first.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc,a cold start to our day again an nearly -20°. SAP is up with an interesting video of a living bridge and the stages of life too.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Early, and busy here -- another big load of washing to do. The wash is on .. a coffee would sure be a nice treat about now!! Thanks Marc.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, already at the studio and ready to start the day, but thought that a coffee with my friends would be in order first


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc,a cold start to our day again an nearly -20°. SAP is up with an interesting video of a living bridge and the stages of life too.


Morning, Don. +4C with fog. Will check out SAP soon. Have an important meeting on campus in about an hour ........... one which I have been calling for since last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Early, and busy here -- another big load of washing to do. The wash is on .. a coffee would sure be a nice treat about now!! Thanks Marc.


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. How is Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, already at the studio and ready to start the day, but thought that a coffee with my friends would be in order first


Morning, Kim. Coffee coming right up. Good luck with your new studio today. What has been the reaction of your students?


----------



## javaqueen

thanks Marc, all the students love the studio and the professional atmosphere that they are finding. it is so much nicer to have the students behind a closed door with less distractions and interruptions.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks Marc, all the students love the studio and the professional atmosphere that they are finding. it is so much nicer to have the students behind a closed door with less distractions and interruptions.


Good to hear, Kim. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is out and we have +5C temps ................. just in time for me to go indoors for a two-hour meeting.


----------



## eMacMan

Got a chance to see Quartet last night. Will echo what others have been saying here in the Shang, it was money very well spent. If you have not seen it, go.

Dustin Hoffman has created a bit of a hurdle for himself. With his first time behind the camera being this good, he is going to have a devil of a time topping himself.

A bit of a drive to a nearby town. Full theatre and with all those well seasoned performers on the screen it was somehow appropriate that it may well be the last film I ever see projected via 35mm. Almost the last non-digital theatre in North America and they will be making the switch in about a month. The film was absolutely pristine, no scratches or dust, makes me wonder if we were the only audience to view that print.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. In honor of Patrick's (aka pm-r) joining our Shang family, we shall have an array of Irish-Canadian treats for breakfast, including our famous Irish Oatmeal. Enjoy.
> 
> Coffee is nearly brewed for those who need to open their eyes first.



Thanks Marc, and it sounds good but a bit too heavy for my light appetite lately.

I did enjoy my morning fruit juice, coffee and even my mother's always recommended oatmeal suggestion, but maybe not as she would have thought.

The oatmeal was in the form of a large Dad's oatmeal cookie, dunked in the sweet/creamed coffee of course. 

PS: Thanks for the link to that golf shot in the oak tree yesterday. Enjoyable, even if I'm not a golfer.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Got a chance to see Quartet last night. Will echo what others have been saying here in the Shang, it was money very well spent. If you have not seen it, go.
> 
> Dustin Hoffman has created a bit of a hurdle for himself. With his first time behind the camera being this good, he is going to have a devil of a time topping himself.
> 
> A bit of a drive to a nearby town. Full theatre and with all those well seasoned performers on the screen it was somehow appropriate that it may well be the last film I ever see projected via 35mm. Almost the last non-digital theatre in North America and they will be making the switch in about a month. The film was absolutely pristine, no scratches or dust, makes me wonder if we were the only audience to view that print.


Yes, it was either Rp or John who touted this film as well. I do want to see it at some point.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, and it sounds good but a bit too heavy for my light appetite lately.
> 
> I did enjoy my morning fruit juice, coffee and even my mother's always recommended oatmeal suggestion, but maybe not as she would have thought.
> 
> The oatmeal was in the form of a large Dad's oatmeal cookie, dunked in the sweet/creamed coffee of course.
> 
> PS: Thanks for the link to that golf shot in the oak tree yesterday. Enjoyable, even if I'm not a golfer.


No problem, Patrick. Still, welcome to The Shang.

I am not a golfer either, but will take it up in retirement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from a very interesting meeting. The sun is now out and with +6C temps, it is nice enough to be outside without a jacket.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon all. It feels good to finally be sitting down!! A busy early-morning for me ... with all the laundry first, then my walk, then some food shopping, folding sheets, and etc. I enjoy the walks, and don't mind the food shopping, but I'm not very good with housework chores!!  I'll try to do better next time, and not leave so much to do at the one time.
Lovely spring morning .. with milder temp's coming our way later this week, according to the forecast. 
Cheers!!

p.s. Marc ... Jean's mending. She did another BioLab thing yesterday, and saw her family doctor once again. He staying on top of her blood changes - very important for her, having a pacemaker, and taking so many medications, including a blood thinner. Her spirits are good -- and she's hoping she'll be able to do a dim sum this weekend -- that sounds like a good sign to me!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Back from a very interesting meeting.


Now that is a rare comment from you, Marc. I believe the usual comment is 'boring'. What went wrong?


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Now that is a rare comment from you, Marc. I believe the usual comment is 'boring'. What went wrong?


  :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afternoon all. It feels good to finally be sitting down!! A busy early-morning for me ... with all the laundry first, then my walk, then some food shopping, folding sheets, and etc. I enjoy the walks, and don't mind the food shopping, but I'm not very good with housework chores!!  I'll try to do better next time, and not leave so much to do at the one time.
> Lovely spring morning .. with milder temp's coming our way later this week, according to the forecast.
> Cheers!!
> 
> p.s. Marc ... Jean's mending. She did another BioLab thing yesterday, and saw her family doctor once again. He staying on top of her blood changes - very important for her, having a pacemaker, and taking so many medications, including a blood thinner. Her spirits are good -- and she's hoping she'll be able to do a dim sum this weekend -- that sounds like a good sign to me!!


Afternoon, John. I enjoy bringing in the sheets that have been out on the line. Love the smell. Was able to do this the other day. Being at home to work finds me doing the majority of the house work.

Glad to hear that Jean is on the mend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now that is a rare comment from you, Marc. I believe the usual comment is 'boring'. What went wrong?


The topic was distance education and it was a meeting I have been bugging our dean to call. There are a few of us who are strong advocates for teleteaching, and some who want to force students to come on campus for most of their courses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost 4PM, and the fog has rolled in here in my section of St.John's, so tea is in order. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Always interested in tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Always interested in tea.


Good to hear, Sonal. Coming right us. Any less busy today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Almost 4PM, and the fog has rolled in here in my section of St.John's, so tea is in order. Anyone interested?


Will skip today Marc ... but thanks for the offer.

Just finished preparing a large pot of applesauce ... so fresh applesauce for today's dinner, and several meals down-the-road. Have some fresh oranges .. and will slice one into our today's portion. Fixing beef sausage "hot dogs" today, the cold applesauce & orange should go nicely with such.

Looking forward to a little balcony time this afternoon .. have some 'red' in waiting!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## pm-r

It seem hard to find apples to make nice applesauce these days.

We had an old variety apple tree where I grew up that produced very firm and super tart apples, that made excellent through the winter keepers and made just excellent tangy applesauce, often made up in batches and put up into sealed Mason jars, and kept in a basement cold room.

It sure went well with pork and crackling, remember that?, and sausages, as well as ice cream and pie. Yummy. 

Most apples these days are too soft and sweet to make good applesauce.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Will skip today Marc ... but thanks for the offer.
> 
> Just finished preparing a large pot of applesauce ... so fresh applesauce for today's dinner, and several meals down-the-road. Have some fresh oranges .. and will slice one into our today's portion. Fixing beef sausage "hot dogs" today, the cold applesauce & orange should go nicely with such.
> 
> Looking forward to a little balcony time this afternoon .. have some 'red' in waiting!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Sounds like a plan. Enjoy your balcony time. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> The topic was distance education, and it was a meeting I have been bugging our dean to call.
> 
> There are a few of us who are strong advocates for tele-teaching, *and some who want to force students to come on campus* for most of their courses.


Troglodyte control freaks!!!

Stone them all. beejacon


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a plan. Enjoy your balcony time. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc ... I did, though it was a touch quiet by myself ... I would have enjoyed it more if Jean could have joined me ... but that wasn't to happen this time.
Wow .. it was sure "spring-like" though .. and the wine taste was good!!


----------



## Dr.G.

The original Bluenose was launched as a Grand Banks fishing and racing schooner on March 26th, 1921 in Lunenburg, Nova Scotia. It was designed by William Roué and built by the Smith and Rhuland Shipyard. Happy Birthday to the Bluenose legacy.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Bluenose II EventCam | South Shore


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> The topic was distance education and it was a meeting I have been bugging our dean to call. There are a few of us who are strong advocates for teleteaching, and some who want to force students to come on campus for most of their courses.


I think a combination is by far the best solution. For some students the distractions of campus life are a threat to their education. Others need the competitive push and would flounder trying to go it online.

That said the cost of maintaining bricks and mortar infrastructure is driving the cost of secondary education far beyond the means of many students. Especially stateside where student loans and the inevitable gouge fees and penalties, can be best compared to indentured servitude. I know of one woman in her 60s whose $20,000 loan has ballooned to close to $100,000. She will never have the resources to pay it and cannot get out from under it.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone *wave* home from the studio for the night and so excited about teaching outside my home again, but also looking forward to the 4 day weekend that I am taking over Easter


----------



## SINC

Enjoy your weekend Kim, you've earned it with all that hard work on the studio!


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Troglodyte control freaks!!!
> 
> Stone them all. beejacon


I agree. However, we were outvoted .................. but our dean has a budget deficit and the web courses have wait lists and the on-campus courses are only 1/5 full. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I think a combination is by far the best solution. For some students the distractions of campus life are a threat to their education. Others need the competitive push and would flounder trying to go it online.
> 
> That said the cost of maintaining bricks and mortar infrastructure is driving the cost of secondary education far beyond the means of many students. Especially stateside where student loans and the inevitable gouge fees and penalties, can be best compared to indentured servitude. I know of one woman in her 60s whose $20,000 loan has ballooned to close to $100,000. She will never have the resources to pay it and cannot get out from under it.


Well, for my grad students with families, it means that we bring the course to their home and they don't have to come here for a couple of courses in the summer. My furthest student here in NL lives in Nain, which is like asking someone in Chicago to come to New York City for a six-weeks course.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone *wave* home from the studio for the night and so excited about teaching outside my home again, but also looking forward to the 4 day weekend that I am taking over Easter


Kudos, Kim. Easter weekend will be my busiest weekend of teaching since everyone is off from Friday onwards.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, for my grad students with families, it means that we bring the course to their home and they don't have to come here for a couple of courses in the summer. My furthest student here in NL lives in Nain, which is like asking someone in Chicago to come to New York City for a six-weeks course.


In our program, we have a 2 week on campus residency every year. It's optional, but strongly recommended.

Last year, I met students from Saudi Arabia, Korea, Japan, Amsterdam, etc. as well as all across Canada and a few from across the USA.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I agree. However, we were outvoted .................. but our dean has a budget deficit and the web courses have wait lists and the on-campus courses are only 1/5 full. We shall see.



OK, someone please help me get my logical brain thinking around and understand this seemingly impasse situation and I'm sure not a business type person, but I can only see the situation getting worse.

The facts presented:
- dean has a budget deficit. OK.
- the web courses have wait lists. OK.
- the on-campus courses are only 1/5 full. OK.

So where are the bean counters and do not any of them have any business savvy smarts?

Just from my minimal business knowledge AFAIK, all businesses must make an investment, whether over budget or not, in order to increase their profits and income if they are to succeed, otherwise they cease to exist.

Many seem to wait and expect some government department and provide some possible cash infusion to grease the big squeaky wheel, but if and when that ever happens, it's usually only a stop gap band-aid fix.

It seems so logical to me to spend and invest a bit to get the full infrastructure in place and every one wins.

If they didn't do or imply doing any such thing at your meeting, I really don't know or why you stated: "Back from a very interesting meeting". 

Was it positive or just "interesting"?? It sounds a bit frustrating for you as I read it.


----------



## Sonal

For the first several years, our program (distance) had to operate on a cost-recovery basis, which actually meant that our tuition was higher than the on-campus program--most of that went to paying our teachers, who were hired on an adjunct basis.


----------



## pm-r

Well, I have no idea of what the costs of setting up any "distance" learning are, but I'm sure that many students would be willing to pay extra in order to do any course(s) at home and save all the travel and/or campus associated living costs etc. And many of which are married with a growing family.

I don't know if it's even close to being similar, but the BC Gov't set up various "on-line" learning courses that I understood were very successful, but I don't know if they still exist.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> In our program, we have a 2 week on campus residency every year. It's optional, but strongly recommended.
> 
> Last year, I met students from Saudi Arabia, Korea, Japan, Amsterdam, etc. as well as all across Canada and a few from across the USA.


Interesting. When do you leave? :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK, someone please help me get my logical brain thinking around and understand this seemingly impasse situation and I'm sure not a business type person, but I can only see the situation getting worse.
> 
> The facts presented:
> - dean has a budget deficit. OK.
> - the web courses have wait lists. OK.
> - the on-campus courses are only 1/5 full. OK.
> 
> So where are the bean counters and do not any of them have any business savvy smarts?
> 
> Just from my minimal business knowledge AFAIK, all businesses must make an investment, whether over budget or not, in order to increase their profits and income if they are to succeed, otherwise they cease to exist.
> 
> Many seem to wait and expect some government department and provide some possible cash infusion to grease the big squeaky wheel, but if and when that ever happens, it's usually only a stop gap band-aid fix.
> 
> It seems so logical to me to spend and invest a bit to get the full infrastructure in place and every one wins.
> 
> If they didn't do or imply doing any such thing at your meeting, I really don't know or why you stated: "Back from a very interesting meeting".
> 
> Was it positive or just "interesting"?? It sounds a bit frustrating for you as I read it.


Well, our dean has a Harry Truman "the buck stops here" attitude, so we shall continue to offer web courses as well as on-campus courses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> For the first several years, our program (distance) had to operate on a cost-recovery basis, which actually meant that our tuition was higher than the on-campus program--most of that went to paying our teachers, who were hired on an adjunct basis.


I know that my three grad courses are money makers, since they get full enrollments each time I offer them, and I offer them Fall/Winter/Intersession and Summer sessions, so students have a chance of getting all three in the run of an academic year.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, I have no idea of what the costs of setting up any "distance" learning are, but I'm sure that many students would be willing to pay extra in order to do any course(s) at home and save all the travel and/or campus associated living costs etc. And many of which are married with a growing family.
> 
> I don't know if it's even close to being similar, but the BC Gov't set up various "on-line" learning courses that I understood were very successful, but I don't know if they still exist.


I usually get one or two grad students each year from BC, Patrick. They can't get a literacy education course for their grad program in BC, and take my course from Memorial and then transfer the credit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to get the coffee brewed and breakfast made for all of us for our OtHD Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, coffee sounds nice Marc, thank you


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, coffee sounds nice Marc, thank you


Morning, Kim. Hot coffee coming right up.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, thank you for the coffee much needed this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, thank you for the coffee much needed this morning


Yes, I need coffee this morning as well. :yawn:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I need coffee this morning as well. :yawn:


Me too!! Thanks Marc!
A back to normal morning for me .. I'll be able to relax with the coffee - no housework on the go!!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Had a lot of work to do this morning prior to uploading SAP, thus it was later than normal. You may find a couple of smiles among the other stuff today.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Me too!! Thanks Marc!
> A back to normal morning for me .. I'll be able to relax with the coffee - no housework on the go!!


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. I have some housework for you if you need something to do. 

How is Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I see that even dogs are allowed at the meetings of the St. Albert Taxpayers Association. Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with the fog slowly lifting ............. but taking with it just about the last of our snow. Amazing.


----------



## Sonal

pm-r said:


> Well, I have no idea of what the costs of setting up any "distance" learning are, but I'm sure that many students would be willing to pay extra in order to do any course(s) at home and save all the travel and/or campus associated living costs etc. And many of which are married with a growing family.


Yes, and it's a reason why many people in our program who live in Vancouver (it's through UBC) still choose the optional-residency route--way more flexibility, can do it part-time, easier if you have kids, easier to travel while in the program, don't need to quit your job.

Given that this is a fine arts program (creative writing), the ability to keep your job while studying is a big one.... friend and former teacher of mine is a graduate of this program, was a Giller nominee and her book was a double-bestseller in Canada, and she still hasn't made back what she spent in tuition.



Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. When do you leave? :clap:


Residency is in July. We have a lot of teachers among our students, so that works out particularly well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Yes, and it's a reason why many people in our program who live in Vancouver (it's through UBC) still choose the optional-residency route--way more flexibility, can do it part-time, easier if you have kids, easier to travel while in the program, don't need to quit your job.
> 
> Given that this is a fine arts program (creative writing), the ability to keep your job while studying is a big one.... friend and former teacher of mine is a graduate of this program, was a Giller nominee and her book was a double-bestseller in Canada, and she still hasn't made back what she spent in tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> Residency is in July. We have a lot of teachers among our students, so that works out particularly well.


Yes, flexibility is a key component in any distance program. I find it takes me about three times the number of hours to do the course each week as compared to on-campus courses, but there is far more asynchronous interactions amongst my students online.

Vancouver in July is nice. I was there one August. Bon voyage, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, flexibility is a key component in any distance program. I find it takes me about three times the number of hours to do the course each week as compared to on-campus courses, but there is far more asynchronous interactions amongst my students online.


Now that our department is committing some funds to the program (in a large part, hiring some of our faculty on a permanent basis) things are changing somewhat to match better with the on-campus students.

One of the things that came out of this is the discovery that the distance classes were generally smaller and required a lot more work from both students and professors. 

They are slowly trying to equalize that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Now that our department is committing some funds to the program (in a large part, hiring some of our faculty on a permanent basis) things are changing somewhat to match better with the on-campus students.
> 
> One of the things that came out of this is the discovery that the distance classes were generally smaller and required a lot more work from both students and professors.
> 
> They are slowly trying to equalize that.


Interesting. Our problem here is that on-campus courses are under-subscribed while the online courses are over-subscrived.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting picture, not taken by me, of the fog in the Narrows, this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Don, this kid is good ............... SAP material?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Our problem here is that on-campus courses are under-subscribed while the online courses are over-subscrived.


Ours is a multi-genre program, and certain popular genres (Fiction) tend to fill quickly, whereas others (Translation, Playwriting) tend to have few students. On-campus, they generally won't run a class if there are significantly less than 12 students; distance, they would often still run with with as few as 4-5 students. 

The programs were run separately though--on campus students can't take our classes, nor could any distance students local to Vancouver take their classes. (And there are some genres that are only on-campus, as songwriting is difficult to run online.) I know some on-campus students wish they could take our courses. 

Because distance was operating cost-recovery, our program had a lot more power to simply go ahead with fewer students, but with the university contributing money to the program, we have to adjust some. 12 students in a workshop-based class can get unwieldy--6 students is about perfect, though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Ours is a multi-genre program, and certain popular genres (Fiction) tend to fill quickly, whereas others (Translation, Playwriting) tend to have few students. On-campus, they generally won't run a class if there are significantly less than 12 students; distance, they would often still run with with as few as 4-5 students.
> 
> The programs were run separately though--on campus students can't take our classes, nor could any distance students local to Vancouver take their classes. (And there are some genres that are only on-campus, as songwriting is difficult to run online.) I know some on-campus students wish they could take our courses.
> 
> Because distance was operating cost-recovery, our program had a lot more power to simply go ahead with fewer students, but with the university contributing money to the program, we have to adjust some. 12 students in a workshop-based class can get unwieldy--6 students is about perfect, though.


Interesting. 10 grad students is the magic number for our courses, be they on-campus or online. This is where there are problems with students who live in the St.John's area but don't want to drive in for a night class after a long day teaching, especially during the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea time. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Tea time. Anyone interested?


I'll join you Marc ... whatever the 'house blend' is, will do fine -- just nice and hot, no sugar, no cream.
Merci!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I'll join you Marc ... whatever the 'house blend' is, will do fine -- just nice and hot, no sugar, no cream.
> Merci!!


Our "house blend" is Sonal Special Herbal Tea. One freshly brewed cup coming right up.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Our "house blend" is Sonal Special Herbal Tea. One freshly brewed cup coming right up.


That will do just fine. The daughter just delivered a McD's ice cream to Jean .. which she's been craving for the past couple of days. I'll enjoy the tea while watching her savour and fulfill her craving.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> That will do just fine. The daughter just delivered a McD's ice cream to Jean .. which she's been craving for the past couple of days. I'll enjoy the tea while watching her savour and fulfill her craving.
> Cheers!


Good to hear, John. Give her my best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. Give her my best wishes for a speedy recovery.


Thanks Marc ... will do!! 

I (hope it's we) will be heading out for a break on the balcony soon .. the forecast calls for it to cloud over, and it's starting to do so, but when I last looked, it was 14C, and when the sun comes around and hits (if it's still out then?), it will be much milder. But whatever, it'll be a nice spot to "unwind" a little from the day's activities so far, and before heading into the kitchen and fixing today's dinner. Just wish this 'touch of spring' would take my cold away - it's sure been hanging in, and especially bothering me today.


----------



## Dr.G.

You would not want to be out on my back deck right now ......... +3C and foggy. Still, most if not all of our snow is gone.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, having a break in between students now just finished eating some homemade beef stew and now to relax until the next student - of course I still have books to organize and I should be playing the piano, there is also the office work that could be done..........but I think a cup of sonal special and to relax is in order tonight


----------



## pm-r

Aren't all those other things referred to as "'Round'Tuits"?


----------



## johnp

Kim ... much-enjoy a fresh beef stew!! 
On the menu for us today -- ham 'steaks' (cut from a shank), with steamed rice (a mix of white & brown), brussel sprouts, carrots, and a side dish of the applesauce I made yesterday, with some fresh orange added (it was 'yum' yesterday, and should be the same today!!). 
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, having a break in between students now just finished eating some homemade beef stew and now to relax until the next student - of course I still have books to organize and I should be playing the piano, there is also the office work that could be done..........but I think a cup of sonal special and to relax is in order tonight


Evening, Kim. I am taking a break from grading, so there is a freshly brewed pot of SS ready for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Aren't all those other things referred to as "'Round'Tuits"?


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, Patrick.

Just out of curiosity, what brought you over to The Shang thread?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to try to take the doxies outside in the thick fog .................. which they hate. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Wow. What a busy day this must have been.

Finally a nice, even though overcast day without that winter nip, and the thermometer says it actually got to +15C. Nice.

And even nicer are the smells from the potted hyacinths and the Daphne odora in our carport.

But I can't believe I didn't get to SAP until after 4pm, and then realized it was time for some good U-brewed red.

Now, I'm being called for dinner and spare ribs, and red refilled.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, Patrick.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what brought you over to The Shang thread?



I'm not sure Marc.

I had been a lurker for some time, and then I started with some replies to some posts that interested me, and maybe offer some extra info, and then either you or SINC suggested I should use The Shang thread more, and it seemed like a comfy home type forum, so here I am I guess.

Also, I tend to be an "off-the-cuff" type guy, and it's nice to find a forum where any such posts or remarks aren't rebuffed as being off-topic etc.

As for my ehmac membership history, I was and had been a registered user, but low use, since 1996 as PatM-R as I recall, but it got goofed up in 2009 and I couldn't log in.

The "mayor" attempted to help without success, and when attempting to sign in again as a new member, it said that that name was already in use, yet the mayor could not find any user with that name.

So we ended up setting up my existing pm-r member account in 2009, and here I am.

PS: I had read of your first post to get some idea of what this forum is all about, and my thanks to you for doing that, otherwise I guess it wouldn't even exist. So again, my thanks for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow. What a busy day this must have been.
> 
> Finally a nice, even though overcast day without that winter nip, and the thermometer says it actually got to +15C. Nice.
> 
> And even nicer are the smells from the potted hyacinths and the Daphne odora in our carport.
> 
> But I can't believe I didn't get to SAP until after 4pm, and then realized it was time for some good U-brewed red.
> 
> Now, I'm being called for dinner and spare ribs, and red refilled.


Good for you, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm not sure Marc.
> 
> I had been a lurker for some time, and then I started with some replies to some posts that interested me, and maybe offer some extra info, and then either you or SINC suggested I should use The Shang thread more, and it seemed like a comfy home type forum, so here I am I guess.
> 
> Also, I tend to be an "off-the-cuff" type guy, and it's nice to find a forum where any such posts or remarks aren't rebuffed as being off-topic etc.
> 
> As for my ehmac membership history, I was and had been a registered user, but low use, since 1996 as PatM-R as I recall, but it got goofed up in 2009 and I couldn't log in.
> 
> The "mayor" attempted to help without success, and when attempting to sign in again as a new member, it said that that name was already in use, yet the mayor could not find any user with that name.
> 
> So we ended up setting up my existing pm-r member account in 2009, and here I am.
> 
> PS: I had read of your first post to get some idea of what this forum is all about, and my thanks to you for doing that, otherwise I guess it wouldn't even exist. So again, my thanks for that.


An interesting story, Patrick. As I said, welcome to The Shang. No need to thank me for starting this thread ............... I posted first, and then it just took off on its own. Amazing to think of all the people, present and departed, who have dropped in for a post or two, or from the onset of this thread.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for breakfast, so I shall start the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my morning grading, so time for breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## javaqueen

pm-r said:


> Aren't all those other things referred to as "'Round'Tuits"?


definitely 



johnp said:


> Kim ... much-enjoy a fresh beef stew!!
> On the menu for us today -- ham 'steaks' (cut from a shank), with steamed rice (a mix of white & brown), brussel sprouts, carrots, and a side dish of the applesauce I made yesterday, with some fresh orange added (it was 'yum' yesterday, and should be the same today!!).
> Cheers!!


that sounds like a wonderful dinner - my stew was also wonderful 



Dr.G. said:


> Finished my morning grading, so time for breakfast. Any requests?


coffee for me please Marc and thank you


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> coffee for me please Marc and thank you


Just made a fresh pot, Kim. Enjoy. How are you today?


----------



## eMacMan

Awoke to the very sad news that the real Iggy has been traded to Pittsburgh.:-(

Great trade for the Penguins. Iggy will get to play with a top notch centre probably second line, meaning he will be on a stronger line playing against weaker lines. Probably a Stanley Cup ring in the works.

Calgary gets a couple of minor leaguers and a draft pick. OTOH they are already dead (last) so we can't really say they are coming out any worse for the trade.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Awoke to the very sad news that the real Iggy has been traded to Pittsburgh.:-(
> 
> Great trade for the Penguins. Iggy will get to play with a top notch centre probably second line, meaning he will be on a stronger line playing against weaker lines. Probably a Stanley Cup ring in the works.
> 
> Calgary gets a couple of minor leaguers and a draft pick. OTOH they are already dead (last) so we can't really say they are coming out any worse for the trade.


Sad. I was able to see him play a few times during his prime when we were treated to a couple of games at the Saddledome. Still, sad to see him leave.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting story, Patrick. As I said, welcome to The Shang. No need to thank me for starting this thread ............... I posted first, and then it just took off on its own. Amazing to think of all the people, present and departed, who have dropped in for a post or two, or from the onset of this thread.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.



Good grief Patrick, were were my brains and typing correction, or was it just too much "red"?

That 1996 date I typed I think should be 2006, I think is more accurate and more realistic, at least I remember that the year ended with a 6. Time files and and dates get warped the older one gets it seems.

Sorry for the incorrect date. At least I think it's inaccurate and should have been 2006.




pm-r said:


> I'm not sure Marc.
> 
> I had been a lurker for some time, and then I started with some replies to some posts that interested me, and maybe offer some extra info, and then either you or SINC suggested I should use The Shang thread more, and it seemed like a comfy home type forum, so here I am I guess.
> 
> Also, I tend to be an "off-the-cuff" type guy, and it's nice to find a forum where any such posts or remarks aren't rebuffed as being off-topic etc.
> 
> As for my ehmac membership history, I was and had been a registered user, but low use, since 1996 as PatM-R as I recall, but it got goofed up in 2009 and I couldn't log in.
> 
> The "mayor" attempted to help without success, and when attempting to sign in again as a new member, it said that that name was already in use, yet the mayor could not find any user with that name.
> 
> So we ended up setting up my existing pm-r member account in 2009, and here I am.
> 
> PS: I had read of your first post to get some idea of what this forum is all about, and my thanks to you for doing that, otherwise I guess it wouldn't even exist. So again, my thanks for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief Patrick, were were my brains and typing correction, or was it just too much "red"?
> 
> That 1996 date I typed I think should be 2006, I think is more accurate and more realistic, at least I remember that the year ended with a 6. Time files and and dates get warped the older one gets it seems.
> 
> Sorry for the incorrect date. At least I think it's inaccurate and should have been 2006.


Not to worry, Patrick. The Shang's supposed start date is Dec 31st, 1969, 08:30 PM , which is before the Internet really got started.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Not to worry, Patrick. The Shang's supposed start date is Dec 31st, 1969, 08:30 PM , which is before the Internet really got started.


Hmm.... not a particularly eventful day otherwise...
Today in History for 31st December 1969 | HistoryOrb.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hmm.... not a particularly eventful day otherwise...
> Today in History for 31st December 1969 | HistoryOrb.com


True.  

Care for some tea a bit early, Sonal?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> True.
> 
> Care for some tea a bit early, Sonal?


Why not? 

How are you today, Marc?


----------



## partsguy

eMacMan said:


> Awoke to the very sad news that the real Iggy has been traded to Pittsburgh.:-(
> 
> Great trade for the Penguins. Iggy will get to play with a top notch centre probably second line, meaning he will be on a stronger line playing against weaker lines. Probably a Stanley Cup ring in the works.
> 
> Calgary gets a couple of minor leaguers and a draft pick. OTOH they are already dead (last) so we can't really say they are coming out any worse for the trade.


Iginla is going to be an unrestricted free agent as of this summer anyway, so it could be a case of 'better something than nothing'. I hope he gets a ring with Pittsburgh, (although I think the Flames were robbed in 2004).


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Why not?
> 
> How are you today, Marc?


Coming right up, Sonal.

I am fine, just busy as the semester starts to wind down in the next three weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

partsguy said:


> Iginla is going to be an unrestricted free agent as of this summer anyway, so it could be a case of 'better something than nothing'. I hope he gets a ring with Pittsburgh, (although I think the Flames were robbed in 2004).


As a NY Rangers fan, I am hoping for another Stanley Cup for the Rangers. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Not to worry, Patrick. The Shang's supposed start date is Dec 31st, 1969, 08:30 PM , which is before the Internet really got started.



Gee, you're correct. I didn't catch that. I guess ehmac was ahead of its time and was waiting for the rest to eventually catch up. 

Actually the 'net as we know it just celebrated its 30th birthday on Jan 1st.

"On January 1, 1983 the Advanced Research Projects Agency Network (ARPANET) switched from using Network Control Protocol to Transmission Control Protocol and Internet Protocol, or TCP/IP. Although computers were being connected together since the 1960′s in an early form of the Internet, the Net we know today was really made possible by TCP/IP. ..."

The Internet's 30th Birthday is Today, Anniversary of TCP/IP | Geekosystem


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gee, you're correct. I didn't catch that. I guess ehmac was ahead of its time and was waiting for the rest to eventually catch up.
> 
> Actually the 'net as we know it just celebrated its 30th birthday on Jan 1st.
> 
> "On January 1, 1983 the Advanced Research Projects Agency Network (ARPANET) switched from using Network Control Protocol to Transmission Control Protocol and Internet Protocol, or TCP/IP. Although computers were being connected together since the 1960′s in an early form of the Internet, the Net we know today was really made possible by TCP/IP. ..."
> 
> The Internet's 30th Birthday is Today, Anniversary of TCP/IP | Geekosystem


Yes, we were and still are ahead of our time.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son and his girlfriend made supper for Deborah and me this evening. A great feast was had by one and all.


----------



## SINC

I am having surprise supper tonight. Ann and Crystal are out and promised they would bring home supper, ie: the surprise. Wonder what it will be? What was yours Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

A cute picture ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am having surprise supper tonight. Ann and Crystal are out and promised they would bring home supper, ie: the surprise. Wonder what it will be? What was yours Marc?


A Mexican meal made with fresh ingredients from scratch and some ground turkey instead of ground beef. Interesting .............


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A Mexican meal made with fresh ingredients from scratch and some ground turkey instead of ground beef. Interesting .............


Be thankful that you weren't having that in Mexico.

I was told when I was there a few years ago that chicken and maybe turkey were the preferred meat to use and eat rather than any "beef", ground or not, that sometimes originated from some road kill.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Be thankful that you weren't having that in Mexico.
> 
> I was told when I was there a few years ago that chicken and maybe turkey were the preferred meat to use and eat rather than any "beef", ground or not, that sometimes originated from some road kill.


XX) No, this is local organic turkey. We get then whole just before Christmas and Deborah brines it for a couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Tomorrow is a busy day teaching for me since all my students are off for Good Friday. Still, I shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast waiting for one and all when you rise and shine. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

Ah, finally got it.

Because all your students are also teachers, who have the day off from work.

But you don't???


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, Marc I wish that I had noticed you post about tea, could have used a break  I am so thankful for a long weekend, but I will not rest of course, lots of cooking to do and lots of organizing too


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Going to call it a night. Tomorrow is a busy day teaching for me since all my students are off for Good Friday. Still, I shall have a fine TGIF Breakfast waiting for one and all when you rise and shine. Paix, mes amis.


Well iMouse is smarter than me and I get the fine TGIF Breakfast OK, but a busy day teaching ... since all my students are off for Good Friday I don't get.

Or are you just going to be teaching in an otherwise empty classroom?

Or was there some extra stuff added to that brined organic turkey you had for dinner?? 

Anyway, and regardless, have a good and enjoyable Easter Friday.




iMouse said:


> Ah, finally got it.
> 
> Because all your students are also teachers, who have the day off from work.
> 
> But you don't???


----------



## iMouse

pm-r said:


> Well iMouse is smarter than me and I get the fine TGIF Breakfast OK, but a busy day teaching ... since all my students are off for Good Friday I don't get.


He teaches PhD classes, for those already in the teaching field.

So, they get the day off from their school jobs, but Marc does not.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Ah, finally got it.
> 
> Because all your students are also teachers, who have the day off from work.
> 
> But you don't???


True. Just like a snow day. So, I am starting to teach now to get a jump on this work throughout the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, Marc I wish that I had noticed you post about tea, could have used a break  I am so thankful for a long weekend, but I will not rest of course, lots of cooking to do and lots of organizing too


Morning, Kim. Making coffee now, but could make you some tea when you rise to face the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well iMouse is smarter than me and I get the fine TGIF Breakfast OK, but a busy day teaching ... since all my students are off for Good Friday I don't get.
> 
> Or are you just going to be teaching in an otherwise empty classroom?
> 
> Or was there some extra stuff added to that brined organic turkey you had for dinner??
> 
> Anyway, and regardless, have a good and enjoyable Easter Friday.


Morning, Patrick. I am a teleprofessor. I teach web courses only, and all from home. So, I am able to start at about 6-7AM each day, go online off and on throughout the day, and everyone is happy. So, with this being a holiday for my grad students, who are all teachers, they are all able to have the day to post, especially since the class ends in a couple of weeks. Being Jewish, I have no problem working on Good Friday or Easter Sunday, but Deborah does draw the line on me working during Sunday Easter Dinner. So, I take a break then.

No, Deborah brines whole turkey. This was just ground fresh turkey that Stephen used for his meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> He teaches PhD classes, for those already in the teaching field.
> 
> So, they get the day off from their school jobs, but Marc does not.


Actually, all of my students are M.Ed. grad students. I have one doctoral student who went back to Saudi Arabia until Labor Day, so we communicated via Skype each week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for breakfast, but the first pot of coffee is now ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost 10AM here, so it is time for TGIF Breakfast or Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Making coffee now, but could make you some tea when you rise to face the day.


would rather have coffee



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Too early for breakfast, but the first pot of coffee is now ready.


and that's what I'm talking about - coffee 



Dr.G. said:


> Almost 10AM here, so it is time for TGIF Breakfast or Brunch. Any requests?


sure, I'll have more coffee and maybe some of your famous french toast??


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Kim. A Looney Tunes cartoon awaits you on SAP today, Kim!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> would rather have coffee
> 
> 
> 
> and that's what I'm talking about - coffee
> 
> 
> 
> sure, I'll have more coffee and maybe some of your famous french toast??


Coming right up, Kim. Just the way you like it. How are you today? Will the studio be silent today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Pretty good thanks Marc. I got a piece of metal in my eye a couple of days back and it was mighty sore. It is much better this morning. It wasn't the eye that requires surgery, so vision has been an issue for a day or two. A friend from Calgary is arriving early this afternoon and wished to christen the motor home by having a visit and a couple of beer out there, so am busy getting it ready this morning for the big opening.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pretty good thanks Marc. I got a piece of metal in my eye a couple of days back and it was mighty sore. It is much better this morning. It wasn't the eye that requires surgery, so vision has been an issue for a day or two. A friend from Calgary is arriving early this afternoon and wished to christen the motor home by having a visit and a couple of beer out there, so am busy getting it ready this morning for the big opening.


Ouch, that must hurt. No scratch on the cornea?


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang, 

I hope all are well. I am still busy as ever. Kacey is currently in Cambodia on a school trip. Their humanitarian project there is the design, supply and construction of a cinder block and brick fence around a needy public school. Sounds like they are working very hard but having fun. 

Don- Oww. How did you get metal in your eye? Is it out now? I'm off to check out SAP soon.

Patrick - Welcome to the Shang! I am another Kim, but many call me KC. 

Kim - Hope the new studio opened on a high note. That would be High C, right? (Not to be confused with High Sea - which is 4 octopusses above Middle Sea) 

John - Hope Jean is doing much better now and back to her normal activities.


----------



## KC4

Marc - Yes please, a giant coffee would be a very fine thing to have right now. Hope all the Doxies are well and that at least one is pregnant. 

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Ouch, that must hurt. No scratch on the cornea?


No, it went into the outter corner of my left eye.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don- Oww. How did you get metal in your eye? Is it out now? I'm off to check out SAP soon.


I was using my high speed diamond disk knife sharpening machine when a tiny shard flew out and hit my eye. Not sure how it got there as my glasses should have shielded me as they are safety glasses. It is out now. I simply used lots of eye flush and out it came, but it left the eye red and very sore for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> 
> I hope all are well. I am still busy as ever. Kacey is currently in Cambodia on a school trip. Their humanitarian project there is the design, supply and construction of a cinder block and brick fence around a needy public school. Sounds like they are working very hard but having fun.
> 
> Don- Oww. How did you get metal in your eye? Is it out now? I'm off to check out SAP soon.
> 
> Patrick - Welcome to the Shang! I am another Kim, but many call me KC.
> 
> Kim - Hope the new studio opened on a high note. That would be High C, right? (Not to be confused with High Sea - which is 4 octopusses above Middle Sea)
> 
> John - Hope Jean is doing much better now and back to her normal activities.


Afternoon, Kim. Glad to see you are back in The Shang. Kacey's trip sounds grand, and is for a worthwhile cause. Kudos to her. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc - Yes please, a giant coffee would be a very fine thing to have right now. Hope all the Doxies are well and that at least one is pregnant.
> 
> Happy Easter to all!


Coming right up, Kim.

We shall know by mid-April after an ultrasound to see if Gracie is pregnant.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, it went into the outter corner of my left eye.


You lucked out there, if this could be considered lucky.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> ... ... ...
> Patrick - Welcome to the Shang! I am another Kim, but many call me KC.
> 
> Kim - Hope the new studio opened on a high note. That would be High C, right? (Not to be confused with High Sea - which is 4 octopusses above Middle Sea)
> ...



Thanks Kim and I'm terrible with names, even after I've been told several times, so I may eventually learn who is who here.  Patrick

Anyone want to post a name chart that may help my old brain?


----------



## iMouse

We could call it "Permitted Name Use".


----------



## Sonal

pm-r said:


> Thanks Kim and I'm terrible with names, even after I've been told several times, so I may eventually learn who is who here.  Patrick
> 
> Anyone want to post a name chart that may help my old brain?


I'll help you out. Sonal is Sonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Kim and I'm terrible with names, even after I've been told several times, so I may eventually learn who is who here.  Patrick
> 
> Anyone want to post a name chart that may help my old brain?


Keep at it, since it will come in time. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> We could call it "Permitted Name Use".


 Good one, John. No need for the mods to come here to keep us in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'll help you out. Sonal is Sonal.


Your name is the easiest one to remember, Sonal. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

This, according to Canadian Living. I have eaten at #5

1. John's Lunch (Dartmouth, N.S.) 
A Dartmouth institution since 1969, John's Lunch draws customers from all over the world for its famous fresh haddock, drenched in homemade batter and fried to crispy perfection. The batter is made every morning and they go through about 27 kg of fish every day. John's Lunch also serves up delicious fried clams, scallops and shrimp. 

2. Lord Elgin Fish & Chips (Port Elgin, Ont.) 
In the summer, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday all-you-can-eat haddock and chips draw hungry customers who are happy to wait more than an hour. In fact, most folks bring chairs and set up in the parking lot while they wait. What are they waiting for? Fresh fish dipped and fried crispy golden, served with fries, homemade tartar sauce and coleslaw. 

3. Pajo's (Across B.C.) 
Pajo's began as a humble fish stand on thewharf in Steveston, B.C., in 1985, with owners who dreamed of the best fish and chips in the west. Now with four locations, they are clearly doing something right. The secret to their success? Fresh, local ingredients, stellar customer service and a top-secret fish and chips recipe. 

4. Red Fish Blue Fish (Victoria, B.C.) 
Sustainable seafood is the catch of the day at Red Fish Blue Fish, an outdoor eatery on Victoria's Inner Harbour. Choose from wild Pacific salmon, halibut or cod to go with fries, tartar sauce and coleslaw, or order something else, such as fish tacos, sandwiches or grilled fish. It's fish and chips with a conscience and Canadians are loving it! 

5. Fish and Chips (St. John's, N.L.)
If you're going to Newfoundland, you need to visit Ches's . Luckily, you'll find several locations across the province. This family-run business has been serving fish and chips since 1951. The restaurant uses a top-secret family batter recipe to coat the always-fresh fish (and seafood and chicken too).

Where to find the best fish and chips in Canada - Canadian Living


----------



## Dr.G.

Fish and chips sales expected to jump on Good Friday - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Interesting .............. something for SAP, Don???


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, since it is time specific, I added it to today's issue under Links in the news. Merci!


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> John - Hope Jean is doing much better now and back to her normal activities.


Thanks Kim. She is doing much better, and slowly getting into some of her activities once again. She went online yesterday, and out on the balcony with me in the afternoon -- two good signs!! And made some soup this morning - another good sign. And the best sign of all .. she's anxious to go to dim sum with daughter and I Saturday morning!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, since it is time specific, I added it to today's issue under Links in the news. Merci!


Yes, I guess it is best just for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Kim. She is doing much better, and slowly getting into some of her activities once again. She went online yesterday, and out on the balcony with me in the afternoon -- two good signs!! And made some soup this morning - another good sign. And the best sign of all .. she's anxious to go to dim sum with daughter and I Saturday morning!!


Good to hear this, John. :clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Sonal said:


> I'll help you out. Sonal is Sonal.



OK, and thanks and noted.

So I gather that you as Sonal do your teaching stuff as well as supplying Marc with his Sonal Herbal tea.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. Hope the day's treating everyone well. I cannot remember a Good Friday, weather-wise, as nice as this one in quite some time, and apparently, the good weather is supposed to stay with us all weekend. Wow, a great change from what I recall on most Easter weekends!! Just back from a neighbourhood walkabout, to catch some fresh air, exercise, and some sights. Dropped a few pic's of some early-spring blooms to the weather thread. Here's a couple more:


----------



## Sonal

pm-r said:


> OK, and thanks and noted.
> 
> So I gather that you as Sonal do your teaching stuff as well as supplying Marc with his Sonal Herbal tea.


I'd like to teach, though currently I don't. I am attempting to start some private creative writing classes, and once a week, I volunteer as an adult literacy tutor.

I'm also a landlord (full-time), a creative writing student (full-time Masters program), and my new husband and I started some major renovations in our new house (lowering and refinishing the basement, new kitchen, taking out some walls on the main floor, etc). 

I don't know who supplies the tea, but it's named after me because apparently I am in great need of calming and stress relief.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> No, it went into the outter corner of my left eye.



Ouch, and a close call, and even with wearing safety glasses.

I hope it heals soon and you also got it checked out by an eye doctor.

I ended up with a thin bamboo stake imbedded in my eye years ago that I pulled out, which made my toes curl and my stomach wanted to heave.

Amazingly only a small scratch that the doctors fluoroscope showed up, but it felt HUGE, but the "Soothe" eye drops (no longer made) relieved to pain and was a real pain saver. 

The doctor insisted I wear a light-proof eye patch for a few weeks as well. So I hope your injury clears and heals up soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'd like to teach, though currently I don't. I am attempting to start some private creative writing classes, and once a week, I volunteer as an adult literacy tutor.
> 
> I'm also a landlord (full-time), a creative writing student (full-time Masters program), and my new husband and I started some major renovations in our new house (lowering and refinishing the basement, new kitchen, taking out some walls on the main floor, etc).
> 
> I don't know who supplies the tea, but it's named after me because apparently I am in great need of calming and stress relief.


Good one, Sonal. Yes, Sonal Special Herbal Tea is great when needed some calming and stress relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of Sonal Special Herbal Tea, it is now time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> This, according to Canadian Living. I have eaten at #5
> 
> ... ...
> 
> 5. Fish and Chips (St. John's, N.L.)
> If you're going to Newfoundland, you need to visit Ches's . Luckily, you'll find several locations across the province. This family-run business has been serving fish and chips since 1951. The restaurant uses a top-secret family batter recipe to coat the always-fresh fish (and seafood and chicken too).
> 
> Where to find the best fish and chips in Canada - Canadian Living


I don't know who the surveyors were from the Greater Victoria area, and I can't really agree with their choice, but they sure missed some *much* better places from Sooke, to Sidney and Victoria.

I'm sure they probably missed some other excellent F&C places in NL as well. But at least Ches's sounds like its pretty good. And at least their F&C prices are about half of what they are here, at least at the "high-end" places.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear this, John. :clap::clap:


Thanks Marc. I'm hoping I can get her out for a walkabout soon .. but I know I can't rush the healing. But sure do hope she agrees to go to dim sum tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't know who the surveyors were from the Greater Victoria area, and I can't really agree with their choice, but they sure missed some *much* better places from Sooke, to Sidney and Victoria.
> 
> I'm sure they probably missed some other excellent F&C places in NL as well. But at least Ches's sounds like its pretty good. And at least their F&C prices are about half of what they are here, at least at the "high-end" places.


Don't shoot the messenger, Patrick. Yes, Ches's and Big R's are the spots we go when we want F&C .......... which is about three times a year ......... maybe.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. I'm hoping I can get her out for a walkabout soon .. but I know I can't rush the healing. But sure do hope she agrees to go to dim sum tomorrow.


Yes, that sounds right, John. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

A beautiful day .................. in Lunenburg, NS.

The web cam seems to be down now.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm... it sure didn't look very good at your area from the site I was recently viewing:
Strong winds, pounding surf hit Newfoundland - The Weather Network


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... it sure didn't look very good at your area from the site I was recently viewing:
> Strong winds, pounding surf hit Newfoundland - The Weather Network


Yes, there was quite a great deal of damage to breakwater walls along the coast of NL. We had about 10cm of snow today, so nothing major. The winds were strong, but not over 90km/h, so this is normal for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sea surges wreak havoc in some N.L. communities - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Some NL coastal communities really got pounded by the wrath of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is being brewed ............... and some special treats are in the oven for a bit later.


----------



## groovetube

brilliant. Early rise this morning, and coffee sounds great.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> brilliant. Early rise this morning, and coffee sounds great.


Coffee coming right up, Tim. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## groovetube

The usual, busy with everything, but love the spring weather. How are things in NL, has the snow melted?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP has a unique video today. A music machine that has so many moving parts it is hard to watch them all and it plays great to bootl Also a mini clip of and airplane losing its propellors. Or so it appears.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> The usual, busy with everything, but love the spring weather. How are things in NL, has the snow melted?


Good to hear, Tim. The snow melted and then we got another few inches in the past day or so. Our last day of snow is usually May 24th, but at least we don't have the large mounds of snow that take until June to melt this year. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was an amazing music box.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all, Marc some coffee is fantastic 
Don that music box is something else *WOW* and the story of the one armed violinist was very touching thank you for sharing


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Just finished my 3rd French Vanilla coffee and I am ready to start the day.....but first have to take MayBelle out for her morning walk. Just love being a dog owner.....especially in the winter.....those people who live in their warm dry houses, sleeping in on very cold days don't know what they're missing.....................................................................


----------



## Rps

Don not sure if SAP has run this or not but it is kind of cute:

Magic Kissing Card Trick - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Just finished my 3rd French Vanilla coffee and I am ready to start the day.....but first have to take MayBelle out for her morning walk. Just love being a dog owner.....especially in the winter.....those people who live in their warm dry houses, sleeping in on very cold days don't know what they're missing.....................................................................


Afternoon, Rp. Have fun with MayBelle on her walk. They use far too much salt here in St.John's, so we take our doxies up to a local golf course and let them run about on the fareways. Or, they do chases around our backyard.

Is the lit review finished??????


----------



## Rps

I'm hoping to have it done this week, thanx for asking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don not sure if SAP has run this or not but it is kind of cute:
> 
> Magic Kissing Card Trick - YouTube


Cool slight of hand trick, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm hoping to have it done this week, thanx for asking.


Good!!!!!! Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are approaching 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Don, can you jump 64 inches ............... straight up??? He can ................ and will be a hit in SAP.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> Don, can you jump 64 inches ............... straight up??? He can ................ and will be a hit in SAP.


But I understand that he needed and took some of your coffee, tea and some fresh out of the oven muffins in order to do the jump.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> But I understand that he needed and took some of your coffee, tea and some fresh out of the oven muffins in order to do the jump.


True ............ and he practiced by jumping over doxies at first.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> True ............ and he practiced by jumping over doxies at first.


 :yikes: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> :yikes: :lmao:


Doxies have to practice jumping as well, while others run through tunnels ............ and then cool off after training.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. A quiet day here. We had hoped to do our threesome for dim sum .. but that was not to happen. Jean did a little too much yesterday, and really paid for it overnight, with little sleep and much discomfort. So it's been definitely a day of rest for her today. The daughter wasn't much better when she called early this morning ... so we'll try again Sunday morning, and see if we can the get the three of us in sync for a dim sum on Easter Sunday morning.
It's a lovely day here ... and there will be some out on the balcony time soon. I'm hoping for some company, but time will tell on that. 
Hope the day's treating everyone well ... in whatever and all is happening.


----------



## johnp

Nice pic's Marc ... enjoyed!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. A quiet day here. We had hoped to do our threesome for dim sum .. but that was not to happen. Jean did a little too much yesterday, and really paid for it overnight, with little sleep and much discomfort. So it's been definitely a day of rest for her today. The daughter wasn't much better when she called early this morning ... so we'll try again Sunday morning, and see if we can the get the three of us in sync for a dim sum on Easter Sunday morning.
> It's a lovely day here ... and there will be some out on the balcony time soon. I'm hoping for some company, but time will tell on that.
> Hope the day's treating everyone well ... in whatever and all is happening.


Sorry to hear about Jean's setback, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Nice pic's Marc ... enjoyed!!


That is Bridget jumping and Casey going through the tunnel and on the ice pack.


----------



## javaqueen

John, sorry to hear about Jean's setback, thinking about her and her recovery

Marc the doxies look absolutely adorable and make me want to squeeze them


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> John, sorry to hear about Jean's setback, thinking about her and her recovery


Thanks Kim. She joined me for a litle balcony time in the sun earlier this afternoon, and I'm keeping fingers crossed for dim sum tomorrow.


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Thanks Kim. She joined me for a litle balcony time in the sun earlier this afternoon, and I'm keeping fingers crossed for dim sum tomorrow.


I will also cross my fingers for you and very glad that Jean enjoyed some balcony time :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> John, sorry to hear about Jean's setback, thinking about her and her recovery
> 
> Marc the doxies look absolutely adorable and make me want to squeeze them


Well, if Gracie is pregnant, Bridget and Casey will be an aunt and uncle to the pups. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Kim. She joined me for a litle balcony time in the sun earlier this afternoon, and I'm keeping fingers crossed for dim sum tomorrow.


Good to hear, John.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, if Gracie is pregnant, Bridget and Casey will be an aunt and uncle to the pups. We shall see.


ok, at this point I think it is a good thing that we live so far away, puppies and me are not a safe combination for my poor kitties


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies love to play with kittens, Kim.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Doxies love to play with kittens, Kim.


but my kitties don't like doxies or doggies of any kind


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> but my kitties don't like doxies or doggies of any kind


Oh. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Oh. Such is Life.


Unfortunately



Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


Have a great evening Marc, chat more tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great evening Marc, chat more tomorrow


C'est la vie, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready, but are their any requests for Easter Sunday Brunch?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will be fine for now, but eggs benedict are calling me for Easter brunch. 

Today on SAP, an FBI memo details flying saucers, aliens in Links in the News, a video on how to really enjoy that next cold beer you tackle and a funny yarn based on 50 Shades of Grey.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee will be fine for now, but eggs benedict are calling me for Easter brunch.
> 
> Today on SAP, an FBI memo details flying saucers, aliens in Links in the News, a video on how to really enjoy that next cold beer you tackle and a funny yarn based on 50 Shades of Grey.


Morning, Don. Eggs Benedict it is for you.

Saw that FBI memo and interview on CNN. Very interesting.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Don and Marc, coffee seems like a good idea, making a turkey dinner for Easter for the family today, dessert is done, turkey in the oven, veggies will be prepared soon


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

Bright sunny day here and the snow is disappearing. Good. But we had so much that the runoff will overwhelm the drainage system. Not good.

I'm still worried about my sister. On paper it appears that she's out of the woods, but in fact, she's not doing well at all. Her mental health is not keeping pace with her physical recovery and it seems they are not treating her as a whole person. She has other health challenges that are adversely affecting any progress she makes in dealing with this specific challenge.

It's that old joke about doctor specialization. If you have a broken leg, a heart specialist would say there's nothing wrong with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Don and Marc, coffee seems like a good idea, making a turkey dinner for Easter for the family today, dessert is done, turkey in the oven, veggies will be prepared soon


Sounds good, Kim. We are having friends over, who are all vegetarians, so Deborah is making an amazing halibut dish. She started on it last night. Her classic plum cake is done and I will help with the rest after I finish cleaning the house (just taking a coffee break now). Easter is not a big deal for me, but it is for her, so I am doing my bit to make it a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Bright sunny day here and the snow is disappearing. Good. But we had so much that the runoff will overwhelm the drainage system. Not good.
> 
> I'm still worried about my sister. On paper it appears that she's out of the woods, but in fact, she's not doing well at all. Her mental health is not keeping pace with her physical recovery and it seems they are not treating her as a whole person. She has other health challenges that are adversely affecting any progress she makes in dealing with this specific challenge.
> 
> It's that old joke about doctor specialization. If you have a broken leg, a heart specialist would say there's nothing wrong with you.


Afternoon, Margaret. Yes, we heard on the news of folks in SK, especially Regina, having more snow than ever before and all are hoping for a slow melt.

Sorry to hear about your sister. Luckily she has you on her side to advocate for her care. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Meet the 'Boomstick,' baseball's largest hot dog - Mar. 31, 2013

Don't think that we will be serving these at The Cafe Chez Marc ................. unless there is a sudden demand.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Happy Easter to those who celebrate it. Being a mixed family, if you will, we celebrate most of the holidays, so today I am making Tovah a turkey dinner, with sprouts, squash, corn, and carrots. Wild berries for dessert and then watch some TV ( season 2 of Call the Midwife is on tonight, so we will be watching that ). So its now back to the Lit.

Say Marc, was wondering if the book A Scattering of Seeds would be a fine resource for newcomers in class....thoughts...


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Happy Easter to those who celebrate it. Being a mixed family, if you will, we celebrate most of the holidays, so today I am making Tovah a turkey dinner, with sprouts, squash, corn, and carrots. Wild berries for dessert and then watch some TV ( season 2 of Call the Midwife is on tonight, so we will be watching that ). .


Yum ... like the sounds of your dinner rp!! I'm fixing the last of some ham roast ... and will make a shepherd's pie (with mashed baker potato and yam, and other veggies, and etc., that I have on-hand). Have a turkey (frozen), but will save to fix for another time when both of us are more-ready for it. 

We watched Call the Midwife S1 via the dvd set. Looking forward to catching S2. Enjoy. 

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Things are a bit different around our house this Easter. Our family dinner was to be Saturday, but Matt's wife Holly took ill and we had to call it off. Ann, Crystal and I had baked mushroom chicken breasts with fresh asparagus (and an onion balsamic sauce) with mashed spuds. Very good indeed. Today is nothing special either, so an Easter turkey was not eaten in our home for the first time in 48 years. Kind of different. Instead a buddy is coming over to watch the Houston Open and have a couple of hot dogs with a beer or two in the motor home. The girls are going out shopping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Happy Easter to those who celebrate it. Being a mixed family, if you will, we celebrate most of the holidays, so today I am making Tovah a turkey dinner, with sprouts, squash, corn, and carrots. Wild berries for dessert and then watch some TV ( season 2 of Call the Midwife is on tonight, so we will be watching that ). So its now back to the Lit.
> 
> Say Marc, was wondering if the book A Scattering of Seeds would be a fine resource for newcomers in class....thoughts...


Sounds like a fine meal, Rp. 

Do you mean "A Scattering of Seeds: The Creation of Canada"? That would be a grand resource, especially if you combine the video with the book. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yum ... like the sounds of your dinner rp!! I'm fixing the last of some ham roast ... and will make a shepherd's pie (with mashed baker potato and yam, and other veggies, and etc., that I have on-hand). Have a turkey (frozen), but will save to fix for another time when both of us are more-ready for it.
> 
> We watched Call the Midwife S1 via the dvd set. Looking forward to catching S2. Enjoy.
> 
> Cheers!


I LOVE Shepherd's Pie, John, especially the way you make it. I shall be right over. 

I must be getting old .............. I have not heard of the series "Call the Midwife".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Things are a bit different around our house this Easter. Our family dinner was to be Saturday, but Matt's wife Holly took ill and we had to call it off. Ann, Crystal and I had baked mushroom chicken breasts with fresh asparagus (and an onion balsamic sauce) with mashed spuds. Very good indeed. Today is nothing special either, so an Easter turkey was not eaten in our home for the first time in 48 years. Kind of different. Instead a buddy is coming over to watch the Houston Open and have a couple of hot dogs with a beer or two in the motor home. The girls are going out shopping.


That chicken sounds great, Don ............. except that I am not a fan of mushrooms.

You should try one of those Broomhandle hot dogs .............. 

Are stores open in your neck of the woods? Everything is closed here.


----------



## SINC

Today is like any other day in Alberta Marc, everything is open and busy.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Today is like any other day in Alberta Marc, everything is open and busy.


Much the same here ... pretty much the usual hours for the supermarkets, and other stores, and normal Sunday hours at our local Mall.
I was at the local Wal-Mart and supermarket before 8am .. to catch some last minute things for dinner today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today is like any other day in Alberta Marc, everything is open and busy.


Wow. We now have Sunday shopping, but our stores were blocked yesterday since nothing was open on Friday or today.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Much the same here ... pretty much the usual hours for the supermarkets, and other stores, and normal Sunday hours at our local Mall.
> I was at the local Wal-Mart and supermarket before 8am .. to catch some last minute things for dinner today.


Interesting. Some drug stores are open for limited hours to make the pharmacy available, and there are some restaurants open and the movie theaters, but nothing else.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I LOVE Shepherd's Pie, John, especially the way you make it. I shall be right over.


Marc ... hold that thought .. but there's been a menu change for tonight's dinner. We've decided to do the pie another time, and go with chicken breasts -- I think Don's dinner description had something to do with this decision!!  

So it'll be chicken breasts - prepared w/lemon juice & brown sugar (out of honey!!), and a light cornmeal covering, and cooked in the microwave (= my way!), along with baked potato and yam cooked in the conventional oven .. and a little fresh fruit on the side. 

I think it sounds, and will look a little more like an Easter day dinner ... and will fit our tastebuds a little better than my original plans.

Will let you know when the Shepherd's pie is on the menu again.


----------



## KC4

Happy Easter Shang, 

The food preps sound good gang. We hosted Easter Brunch at our place and I had fun short-order cooking Swedish Pancakes with a wide variety of sweet and savory fillings. Most popular combo for the adults was Habanero Pineapple Chutney with melted Cheese.....the kids mostly preferred the chocolate filled, whipped cream and fresh fruit combos. 

I wonder what Kacey is eating in Cambodia today? She will be on her way tomorrow to Hong Kong for a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... hold that thought .. but there's been a menu change for tonight's dinner. We've decided to do the pie another time, and go with chicken breasts -- I think Don's dinner description had something to do with this decision!!
> 
> So it'll be chicken breasts - prepared w/lemon juice & brown sugar (out of honey!!), and a light cornmeal covering, and cooked in the microwave (= my way!), along with baked potato and yam cooked in the conventional oven .. and a little fresh fruit on the side.
> 
> I think it sounds, and will look a little more like an Easter day dinner ... and will fit our tastebuds a little better than my original plans.
> 
> Will let you know when the Shepherd's pie is on the menu again.


Well, thanks for the heads up, John ................. of course, I was just at the Vancouver Airport, so now I have to turn around and come home.  Luckily, our private jet is ready to go once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Happy Easter Shang,
> 
> The food preps sound good gang. We hosted Easter Brunch at our place and I had fun short-order cooking Swedish Pancakes with a wide variety of sweet and savory fillings. Most popular combo for the adults was Habanero Pineapple Chutney with melted Cheese.....the kids mostly preferred the chocolate filled, whipped cream and fresh fruit combos.
> 
> I wonder what Kacey is eating in Cambodia today? She will be on her way tomorrow to Hong Kong for a few days.


Sounds like a grand meal as well, Kim.

Give Kacey our best. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone, our dinner was very good with mashed potatoes, carrots, parsnips, corn, turkey and stuffing and then for dessert we had chocolate cake with a peanut butter cream filing and chocolate icing with a caramel drizzle, everyone loved it


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone, our dinner was very good with mashed potatoes, carrots, parsnips, corn, turkey and stuffing and then for dessert we had chocolate cake with a peanut butter cream filing and chocolate icing with a caramel drizzle, everyone loved it


Sounds like grand meal, Kim. Kudos to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but the coffee is made and there is a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies and a bright moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunrise over the Narrows.


----------



## javaqueen

beautiful picture Marc, almost all of our snow is gone, but they are saying that today we could get some (?) but of course they don't now for sure LOL 
coffee sounds wonderful


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> beautiful picture Marc, almost all of our snow is gone, but they are saying that today we could get some (?) but of course they don't now for sure LOL
> coffee sounds wonderful


Morning, Kim. I did not take the picture, but it is a fine shot of the entrance to our harbor. We still have about 6 inches of snow from all that fell last week.

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Any requests for breakfast???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Kim. Just a coffee for now. SAP is up and . . . oh no, it's been taken over by doxies!


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. I did not take the picture, but it is a fine shot of the entrance to our harbor. We still have about 6 inches of snow from all that fell last week.
> 
> Care for some coffee?


coffee sounds great, but no breakfast yet not sure I am hungry yet after last nights dinner


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Kim. Just a coffee for now. SAP is up and . . . oh no, it's been taken over by doxies!


Doxies???????????? Who let the doxies out???????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> coffee sounds great, but no breakfast yet not sure I am hungry yet after last nights dinner


Well, coffee it is then.


----------



## javaqueen

Don, I love SAP this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

Pain in the ass doxies???????????

Still, the picture about being rich with dogs, especially doxies, is sweet and touching.


----------



## SINC

Yes, Marc, I thought one picture balanced off nicely with the other. Pretty smart crow as well, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, Marc, I thought one picture balanced off nicely with the other. Pretty smart crow as well, non?


I agree. I think that I saw the clip about the crow on PBS in the past.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we tried to deliver your Easter candy the other day ............... but could not find your driveway. I told them it was the driveway with the RV parked next to the garage. So, the truck full of candy is headed now down to Calgary for Kim's delivery and then back out east. John's candy is being airlifted to him and delivered to his balcony via helicopter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea today. I was outside just sitting in the sunshine. With +7C temps, even the doxies were sunning themselves in the warmth of the full sunshine.

Still, it is coming up to 4PM somewhere in ehMacLand, so does anyone want some tea?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Missed 4PM High Tea today. I was outside just sitting in the sunshine. With +7C temps, even the doxies were sunning themselves in the warmth of the full sunshine.


Sounds like it's been a grand day on the east coast Marc!!  
We're enjoying our day as well, and hope to hit the balcony this afternoon, and do a little of that "doxie sunning thing" for a while. This could be our last afternoon for such in a while, the forecast calls for a change in the weather for the rest of the week.
Cheers!!


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, just finished dinner and now to relax for the evening, back to teaching tomorrow morning bright and early


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, just finished dinner and now to relax for the evening, back to teaching tomorrow morning bright and early


Hi Kim ... enjoy your evening. It's still afternoon out this way .. dinner's in the oven (a casserole today - with rice vermicelli noodles, ham, and veggies) .. then it will be some 'tv-via-dvd' viewings this eve (we're presently re-doing Boston Legal, All in the Family, Waiting for God, and a few others).
Good luck with the teaching day tomorrow!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Hi Kim ... enjoy your evening. It's still afternoon out this way .. dinner's in the oven (a casserole today - with rice vermicelli noodles, ham, and veggies) .. then it will be some 'tv-via-dvd' viewings this eve (we're presently re-doing Boston Legal, All in the Family, Waiting for God, and a few others).
> Good luck with the teaching day tomorrow!


Great viewing John, I wish I could find Keeping Up Appearances online, I loved that show. Long live Onslow!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Hi Kim ... enjoy your evening. It's still afternoon out this way .. dinner's in the oven (a casserole today - with rice vermicelli noodles, ham, and veggies) .. ... ... ...
> Good luck with the teaching day tomorrow!



Maybe you need to plant and train one of those "Spaghetti trees" that Don's SAP nicely provided today. Not vermicelli noodles, but home grown, fresh and organic. 

Still sunny here at 14C but cooling off fast at 4:45pm PDT, but it feels much cooler.

Time for some pre-dinner dry red with some added tonic. My Dr. said I had to do *something* to cut back. 

Oppps, I forgot to add the URL:
Spaghetti tree - encyclopedia article about Spaghetti tree.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like it's been a grand day on the east coast Marc!!
> We're enjoying our day as well, and hope to hit the balcony this afternoon, and do a little of that "doxie sunning thing" for a while. This could be our last afternoon for such in a while, the forecast calls for a change in the weather for the rest of the week.
> Cheers!!


Yes, the doxies do enjoy just being out on my back deck, which is free of snow, and just sunning themselves. It almost hit +8C in full sunshine out back, which for us on April 1st is hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, just finished dinner and now to relax for the evening, back to teaching tomorrow morning bright and early


Good to hear, Kim. I am pulling the pin on grading now myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Kim ... enjoy your evening. It's still afternoon out this way .. dinner's in the oven (a casserole today - with rice vermicelli noodles, ham, and veggies) .. then it will be some 'tv-via-dvd' viewings this eve (we're presently re-doing Boston Legal, All in the Family, Waiting for God, and a few others).
> Good luck with the teaching day tomorrow!


All in the Family was one of my favorite shows, John. 704 Howser Street is fictional, but the home on the opening credits was a real home that was located about three miles from where I grew up in Queens, NY.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, dog honoured for saving 2 girls from icy Edmonton river - Edmonton - CBC News

Don, this should be SAP's headline tomorrow. An amazing story of courage and luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Man, dog honoured for saving 2 girls from icy Edmonton river - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> Don, this should be SAP's headline tomorrow. An amazing story of courage and luck.


Not so Marc, it has been the headline on every news broadcast, telecast and print media in the city all day long. Over exposure that needs no repetition.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not so Marc, it has been the headline on every news broadcast, telecast and print media in the city all day long. Over exposure that needs no repetition.


Well, don't let SAP be left behind ............ play up the dog hero aspect. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee brewing and then get to my morning grading. I shall start breakfast a bit later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just had a great sunrise this morning. Very inspiring.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, nice pictures, coffee sounds great this morning


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, Kim, et al. Yes, coffee does sound great .. will join you. Thanks Marc. Nice looking morning Marc.


----------



## javaqueen

how are you this morning John??


----------



## SINC

Morning all, good news for Marc this morning as they have finally developed a way to scramble your hard boiled egg before you cook it. Today on our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, nice pictures, coffee sounds great this morning


Morning, Kim. The doxies get up just before dawn each day, so I am able to enjoy that sight each morning that we have some sunshine.

Coffee coming right up. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc, Kim, et al. Yes, coffee does sound great .. will join you. Thanks Marc. Nice looking morning Marc.


Morning, John. You are up early. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, good news for Marc this morning as they have finally developed a way to scramble your hard boiled egg before you cook it. Today on our video.


Morning, Don. Must check out that video since I love scrambled eggs but only Deborah likes hard boiled eggs in our household.


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> how are you this morning John??


Good ... thanks Kim. Looking forward to getting out for my morning walk ... they've been enjoyable these past few days, with the dry weather, and the signs of spring, and all.

Don ... watched that video. Think I'll stick with the 'normal' way of scrambling.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good ... thanks Kim. Looking forward to getting out for my morning walk ... they've been enjoyable these past few days, with the dry weather, and the signs of spring, and all.
> 
> Don ... watched that video. Think I'll stick with the 'normal' way of scrambling.


Must still be dark where you are, John. Better take a doxie or two on a leash to protect you.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Must still be dark where you are, John. Better take a doxie or two on a leash to protect you.


True .... I would need there support if out at this time!! I do not go out until about 7:45am, and it's good and bright then. I used to go out before light, but I quit that .. find it a little too spooky, plus, you can't see the beauty of the morning, hear/see the birds, et al.
I'm up early every day Marc ... just not always functioning that well!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> True .... I would need there support if out at this time!! I do not go out until about 7:45am, and it's good and bright then. I used to go out before light, but I quit that .. find it a little too spooky, plus, you can't see the beauty of the morning, hear/see the birds, et al.
> I'm up early every day Marc ... just not always functioning that well!!


Well, I could send you a pair of doxies, or a doxie and a Newfoundland Dog. Your choice.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I could send you a pair of doxies, or a doxie and a Newfoundland Dog. Your choice.


You planning on creating a new breed Marc?

Cold and sunny here today. Already a 3 coffee morning, hope everyone is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You planning on creating a new breed Marc?
> 
> Cold and sunny here today. Already a 3 coffee morning, hope everyone is well.


Afternoon, Rp. You jest of course .............. since both are males ........ 

I am on cup #2 and it just turned noon .......... but then, my lit review for my thesis and dissertation was completed long ago.


----------



## Cameo

Good morning, afternoon......whichever it actually is!! Worked all weekend +, two more shifts this week and then off for the weekend. A friend is coming up from Connecticut, we are going to a hockey game Monday and I had planned on taking him to the Elmira Syrup festival this weekend as well as St Jacobs market.....but it looks like rain/snow showers, so going to have to put on my thinking cap for a backup plan.

He took me to Boston a couple weeks ago. It was fantastic. We did the Freedom trail and I ate like a queen If ever in Boston - although it may actually be Charleston, eat at Warrens Tavern. One of the oldest establishments there (1780 I think) the food is wonderful and of course we ate at Cheers!!!! Twice actually, food was great


View attachment 26900


View attachment 26902


View attachment 26901


View attachment 26899


View attachment 26898










Hoping everyone is well and happy


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Jeanne. Welcome back to The Shang. Your trip sounded grand. I have only been to Boston twice, but it is a great city.

So, other than your world travels, how is Life treating you these days? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I could send you a pair of doxies, or a doxie and a Newfoundland Dog. Your choice.


Marc ... I appreciated the offer & thought, and enjoyed the pictures. 
I might have mentioned before -- Jean had a doxie (smooth-haired, red) when first married, and her family was young. She recalls him being quite a nasty little fellow!!
Her son had a Newfoundland when his family was young, and she recalls the kids and dog sure got along well.
I think at our "young" ages, and with our present lifestyle, it's best for us to be without a dog or cat, but we sure do love both, and have had several of each, in both our lives over the years.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... I appreciated the offer & thought, and enjoyed the pictures.
> I might have mentioned before -- Jean had a doxie (smooth-haired, red) when first married, and her family was young. She recalls him being quite a nasty little fellow!!
> Her son had a Newfoundland when his family was young, and she recalls the kids and dog sure got along well.
> I think at our "young" ages, and with our present lifestyle, it's best for us to be without a dog or cat, but we sure do love both, and have had several of each, in both our lives over the years.
> Cheers!


Well, I told our red standard wirehaired doxie that he was not going to warmer/sunnier climes, and he was saddened by your decision, but I shall respect your wishes, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very foggy day here in St.John's, so tea is the order of the day for 4PM High Tea.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I told our red standard wirehaired doxie that he was not going to warmer/sunnier climes, and he was saddened by your decision, but I shall respect your wishes, mon ami.


You bad!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> You bad!!


Show the pics of Rudy to Jean and see what she has to say about him ...............


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Show the pics of Rudy to Jean and see what she has to say about him ...............


I did .. that's why I said "you bad"!!!


----------



## SINC

Nearly time to head over the The Local for a visit and a pint. Perhaps even a game of KENO today as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I did .. that's why I said "you bad"!!!


Well, we could have a little puppy just for you as well, John. Here he is asking you to take him for a walk ............... or to sit on your lap out on the balcony.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Nearly time to head over the The Local for a visit and a pint.


Sounds good Don ... enjoy!!  How close is that 'Local' for you ... a short drive, or can you walk?
I used to have one 'within' the courtyard of an apartment complex where I lived .. talk about handy -- a little too handy!!


----------



## SINC

Just three blocks John!


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Want to watch a bit of the Jays' game tonight. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another nice sunrise is upon us, so time to make the coffee and plan the OtHD Breakfast menu. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dr.G.

Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, you are in luck. There are a few doxie pups in the Vancouver area, so you would be able to pick one up today .............. my treat. Ask Jean which one she would want .............. or maybe take all three to create Jean's Doxie Jamboree ............


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, you are in luck. There are a few doxie pups in the Vancouver area, so you would be able to pick one up today .............. my treat. Ask Jean which one she would want .............. or maybe take all three to create Jean's Doxie Jamboree ............


Morning Marc ... it would be a difficult decision to make!!
Will show Jean the pic's later, and see what she says.  

For now, a coffee would be great ... and some scrambled eggs & sourdough toast .. thanks Marc!!


----------



## SINC

Morning guys, slept a wee bit late today, but enjoyed it. Don't miss the video on SAP today of a guy who has wheels all over his body and speeds down hills at breakneck speed. Gives me the shivers just to watch.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Morning guys, slept a wee bit late today, but enjoyed it. Don't miss the video on SAP today of a guy who has wheels all over his body and speeds down hills at breakneck speed..


 "Gives me the shivers just to watch" -- the same for me!! Yikes!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc ... it would be a difficult decision to make!!
> Will show Jean the pic's later, and see what she says.
> 
> For now, a coffee would be great ... and some scrambled eggs & sourdough toast .. thanks Marc!!


Coffee, eggs and toast coming right up, John. We should send the pups over for you to see first hand. Hard to let a puppy go once it is in your arms.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> "Gives me the shivers just to watch" -- the same for me!! Yikes!!


Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

My son just did some BBQ chicken for a late lunch. Sunny and +6C out on my back deck at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM High Tea time. Anyone interested???


----------



## johnp

Late-Afternoon/Evening all. Dinner fixings on the go here, after a couple of nice relaxing breaks out on the balcony (with "doxies dancing in our heads"). My having the company on these breaks was much-enjoyed, and a good sign of 'recovery in progress'.
Hope the day has treated everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Late-Afternoon/Evening all. Dinner fixings on the go here, after a couple of nice relaxing breaks out on the balcony (with "doxies dancing in our heads"). My having the company on these breaks was much-enjoyed, and a good sign of 'recovery in progress'.
> Hope the day has treated everyone well.


Dancing "in" your heads .................. or "on" your heads?????????????


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Dancing "in" your heads .................. or "on" your heads?????????????


... in our thoughts, eh!!


----------



## johnp

My dinner stuff is calling ......... so have to run!! Enjoy your evenings all!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> My dinner stuff is calling ......... so have to run!! Enjoy your evenings all!!!


Later, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the coffee brewing and to start my morning grading. Only a week to go in this semester.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good. SAP is up and I only have one thing to say today and that is do not miss the video. It is magical music presented in a very unique way.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good. SAP is up and I only have one thing to say today and that is do not miss the video. It is magical music presented in a very unique way.


Amazing when the chair was removed. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

EXERCISE FOR PEOPLE OVER 50 -- Good one ...................... :clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc and Don *wave*

Any coffee left Marc??? Going to be another long day around here, pianos are being tuned today starting at 11:30 and then I start teaching at 4:00 pm

Don, that video was absolutely amazing


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc and Don *wave*
> 
> Any coffee left Marc??? Going to be another long day around here, pianos are being tuned today starting at 11:30 and then I start teaching at 4:00 pm
> 
> Don, that video was absolutely amazing


Morning, Kim. Coffee coming right up. Tuned pianos are best when trying to teach your students to find middle c.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Coffee coming right up. Tuned pianos are best when trying to teach your students to find middle c.


Thanks for the coffee  
The pianos aren't that far out of tune, but I am a bit of a perfectionist, sometimes I drive my piano tuner nuts LOL but, it is important to me that my students hear the music the way that it is intended to be played


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks for the coffee
> The pianos aren't that far out of tune, but I am a bit of a perfectionist, sometimes I drive my piano tuner nuts LOL but, it is important to me that my students hear the music the way that it is intended to be played


Well, that sounds reasonable, Kim.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Marc ... thought you might enjoying seeing a couple of the dogs we do have .. these are balcony guard dogs, the largest is now over 18 years old!! Jean made these, and a good many other dogs, cats, other animals, humans, plants, and etc., via paper mache. 

When I get a chance to do so, will try to catch some pic's of some of her other works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute, John. Tell Jean to keep these away from the real doxie pups. Has she made her selection yet? Or, does she want all three?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Cute, John. Tell Jean to keep these away from the real doxie pups. Has she made her selection yet? Or, does she want all three?


.... still "thinking on it" I believe!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, they can come with a ADT Statue ............. as in Attack Dachshund Territory.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, they can come with a ADT Statue ............. as in Attack Dachshund Territory.


... this little guy helps keep us safe during our tv viewings in the living room!!


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. It's the first meal of our pre-Easter-bought turkey on the menu for us today (the turkey was sort of 'quartered', to provide several meals over time) -- today it's a large drumstick w/thigh, and the wing(s). Have a yam, sweet potato, and baker potato to bake and share with it. Lots of turkey left for other preparations, and times. We prefer to do it this way ... then we can enjoy some when we wish to, over time.

And today was a good day to choose for the start ... the sun has disappeared, the rain has come in, and it's definitely looking more like a "turkey day" than it has been over the past good while!! 

Now for a little pre-fixing time out on the balcony ... a little wine, and some viewings of the weather that's coming in!!! 

Cheers all .... hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... this little guy helps keep us safe during our tv viewings in the living room!!


Well, too much TV makes a doxie's eyes glow brightly, just like Casey's eyes (he is on top).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. It's the first meal of our pre-Easter-bought turkey on the menu for us today (the turkey was sort of 'quartered', to provide several meals over time) -- today it's a large drumstick w/thigh, and the wing(s). Have a yam, sweet potato, and baker potato to bake and share with it. Lots of turkey left for other preparations, and times. We prefer to do it this way ... then we can enjoy some when we wish to, over time.
> 
> And today was a good day to choose for the start ... the sun has disappeared, the rain has come in, and it's definitely looking more like a "turkey day" than it has been over the past good while!!
> 
> Now for a little pre-fixing time out on the balcony ... a little wine, and some viewings of the weather that's coming in!!!
> 
> Cheers all .... hope the day's treating everyone well.


Turkey soup would be nice.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Turkey soup would be nice.


.... true ... but at some time later ... the makings (backbones, and the like) are ready and waiting for their time!! 

Marc ... that gargoyle and dragon are a couple of Jean's paper mache creations. I find it quite amazing what she can do with a little newspaper, paste, and some paints!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... true ... but at some time later ... the makings (backbones, and the like) are ready and waiting for their time!!
> 
> Marc ... that gargoyle and dragon are a couple of Jean's paper mache creations. I find it quite amazing what she can do with a little newspaper, paste, and some paints!!


Yes, they are amazing pieces. Just think of what she would be able to create with a doxie or two ........ or three, sleeping at her feet???


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> .... true ... but at some time later ... the makings (backbones, and the like) are ready and waiting for their time!!
> ... ... ...


When the soup stock time arrives, we find using a large nut cracker or med-small water pump pliers to crack open the bones adds extra flavour and nourishment.


----------



## iMouse

johnp said:


> .... still "thinking on it" I believe!!


How much??

That's priceless. :clap:

I love the languid pose. :lmao:

And I'm reasonably sure a doxie pup would shred a lot of her art pieces, if left alone with them.

just a hunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> When the soup stock time arrives, we find using a large nut cracker or med-small water pump pliers to crack open the bones adds extra flavour and nourishment.


An interesting process, Patrick.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> How much??
> 
> That's priceless. :clap:
> 
> I love the languid pose. :lmao:
> 
> And I'm reasonably sure a doxie pup would shred a lot of her art pieces, if left alone with them.
> 
> just a hunch.


Well, John, doxies are known to dislike badgers, wolverines and paper products. Still, pups are cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished grading at 11PM, so time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting process, Patrick.
> 
> How is Life treating you today?



I'm barely mobile Marc, but thanks for asking.

It seems that the Sunday evening meal of: small beef steak, large scallops, asparagus and mushrooms brought on the second case of gout I have ever had.

All except the mushrooms are high in purines it seems, (and maybe some excess red imbibing didn't help)  , and I could barely stand on my right foot Monday am, and it continued to get worse.

Today I started taking some recommended 800mg of ibuprofen doses every four hours and it seems to be helping.

At one point, I had to use and rely on my mother's old cane to walk about, and I must have looked like some hobbling old man. But I guess being 72 doesn't make me the most agile young athlete, especially with my too sedentary life.

Hopefully the ibuprofen doses will help more tomorrow as it seems to be helping and relieving some of the swelling and pain. 

Edit: I forgot the bbq'd steaks were also think bacon wrapped if that adds to the purine intake. Scallops pan fried with butter, fine bread crumbs and an egg coating.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Finished grading at 11PM, so time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.



To me, that would be a horrible job but I guess that comes with the job and experience and knowledge helps.

But that grading reminded me of a questionable English teacher I had at a private school and a far worse one at UVIC (the self-confimed "witch" you may have heard of) that had the reputation of just throwing the student's work down the stairs, and they got the corresponding mark depending which stair their work assignment landed on. 

PS: I love the doxie/toilet paper shot. Like it's saying - "who me???"


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> To me, that would be a horrible job but I guess that comes with the job and experience and knowledge helps.
> 
> But that grading reminded me of a questionable English teacher I had at a private school and a far worse one at UVIC (the self-confimed "witch" you may have heard of) that had the reputation of just throwing the student's work down the stairs, and they got the corresponding mark depending which stair their work assignment landed on.
> 
> PS: I love the doxie/toilet paper shot. Like it's saying - "who me???"


Sorry to hear of your gout, Patrick. Get well soon.

Actually, being a teleprofessor is very interesting. I set my own hours so if I want to have a nap at some point in the day, or sit outside with the doxies, or to do just about anything at any hour, that is my choosing. So, early to bed, early/late to grade, and then I am on and off as I choose during the day.

Luckily, that doxies was NOT ours, but I have seen worse from our doxies. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but I have the coffee brewing. I am going out back to sit and watch the sunrise. It is +1C, but no wind and the hot coffee helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for a TGIF Breakfast if anyone is interested. Enjoy.


----------



## iMouse

Some yogourt, OJ and coffee would do for now Marc.

Merci buckets.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Some yogourt, OJ and coffee would do for now Marc.
> 
> Merci buckets.


Coming right up, John. How are you this morning?


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Some coffee would be great Marc ... it really sounds like 'the' ticket to start off the day .. thanks. Some toast and peanut butter to go with it would be nice. It will be a wet and windy day here today - a change of scenery, and all.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> When the soup stock time arrives, we find using a large nut cracker or med-small water pump pliers to crack open the bones adds extra flavour and nourishment.


Thanks for that tip ... will give it a try.

p.s. Hope the gout has let up. I know how painful it can be .. I take medication, and thankfully, have never had an attack since I started doing so.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, we're back to full blown winter here and will be until Monday at least with a full four inches fallen so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Some coffee would be great Marc ... it really sounds like 'the' ticket to start off the day .. thanks. Some toast and peanut butter to go with it would be nice. It will be a wet and windy day here today - a change of scenery, and all.


Coming right up, John. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, we're back to full blown winter here and will be until Monday at least with a full four inches fallen so far.


Yuk.  Next week will bring you Spring and an end to your snow ......... we hope.


----------



## JCCanuck

6 °C and sunny today in Mississauga.
Chai tea and PB on toast would be nice Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> 6 °C and sunny today in Mississauga.
> Chai tea and PB on toast would be nice Marc.


Coming right up, Todd. Enjoy.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

April 5, 1999: St. John's record-breaking blizzard - The Weather Network

"The official record was 68.4 cm -- the highest single day total for any major Canadian city in history." Which we broke two years later with a single day storm of 83cm.

I remember it well .............. Luckily, we did not have any doxies then.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Todd. Enjoy.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Fine thanks Marc! Still looking for work as a graphic artist and studying html.
Physio and swimming laps daily to help my chronic back.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Fine thanks Marc! Still looking for work as a graphic artist and studying html.
> Physio and swimming laps daily to help my chronic back.


My son is trying to break into the graphic design field as well. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

How To Find Water In The African Desert -- Don, that was a unique clip about the hunter and the baboon.

We so the same with doxies ............. sort of.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and cool here today in Windsor. Marc I got a headsup for a TA position, and in talking with a friend of mine she thinks I have a good chance of getting it......I hope so as it has been quite a while since I have worked. So, maybe things are looking up. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and cool here today in Windsor. Marc I got a headsup for a TA position, and in talking with a friend of mine she thinks I have a good chance of getting it......I hope so as it has been quite a while since I have worked. So, maybe things are looking up. Will keep you posted.


Great news, Rp. I have been looking at various positions for you as well, except most are for ABD and you are ABT just now. Still, bonne chance, mon ami. Where is this position?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning gents, we're back to full blown winter here and will be until Monday at least with a full four inches fallen so far.



My God.

Is it ever going to let up for you?

It should be tree blossom time about now. That's *should* be!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My God.
> 
> Is it ever going to let up for you?
> 
> It should be tree blossom time about now. That's *should* be!!!


That is how we felt back in the winter of 2000-01 (except for the tree blossoms, which never happen until June). We got our first snow that stayed on the ground on Nov. 12th, and our last snow on June 12th, and got a total of 635cm of snow. Luckily, we did not have any rapid melting causing flooding, which is what I think Don is worried about as well and the constant snow flurries.


----------



## javaqueen

Good afternoon everyone, sorry I am late getting here, did office work, had coffee, played piano, had coffee, vacuumed and dusted, had coffee, played piano, had coffee  no - really only had 2 cups so far today, anymore made Marc, could use another one


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good afternoon everyone, sorry I am late getting here, did office work, had coffee, played piano, had coffee, vacuumed and dusted, had coffee, played piano, had coffee  no - really only had 2 cups so far today, anymore made Marc, could use another one


Afternoon, Kim. I don't have any freshly brewed coffee, but I did make some ice tea. Going to sit out on my back deck to enjoy the sunshine and +9C temps. Still, for you, I shall brew some coffee right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is the last bit of our snow ............. for now. We still have 6 more weeks of winter, but today, it is Spring. 

Rudy is not a happy camper since for some reason he likes to run in the snow.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, the competition is with the LINC programme at the Y.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, the competition is with the LINC programme at the Y.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Quiet day on the go here. Daughter gets back from Calgary tomorrow morning .. we got a call from her yesterday, with some "happy crying" - she was at her daughter's latest pregnancy ultrasound, and they found out 'all was well', and it's a boy!! Then an e-mail followed with about a dozen pic's!!! Another call earlier today .. seems she, daughter, and some friends were on their way for a day at the Calgary Zoo. Much more to hear when she gets home tomorrow, and hopefully, in-person on Sunday morning for a dim sum get-together.

Making a turkey stew today. Bought a mess of veggies this morning, and have drumstick, thigh, and wing meat to go in. The prep's have been done ... I can relax now until the actual fixing takes place.

It's been a tough day for Jean ... her back is giving her much grief again ... so I'm hoping this will be a "comfort meal" for her. Not sure what happened, but it seems something she did earlier today, triggerd another back spasm attack. But she's working through it ... hopefully, it will let up soon.

Have a great TGIF everyone!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, John. You a grandfather .............. kudos.

Sorry to hear about Jean's setback.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Mazel tov, John. You a grandfather .............. kudos.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Jean's setback.


Thanks Marc. She just got off the phone with her family-doctor's office, and seems relieved to have been given some doctor advice as to how to proceed.

So now, we'll hope the medications and bed rest, as prescribed, will do their thing. And later, some food and my cooking might help too!!


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, John. How are you this morning?


I hope you kept that hot/cold, as they apply?

I was out when you served, for what turned out to be an 8+ hour day.

But, I did get home for lunch. :clap:

Now drinking something cold again, but it's not DanActive nor OJ.


----------



## johnp

iMouse said:


> I hope you kept that hot/cold, as they apply?
> 
> I was out when you served, for what turned out to be an 8+ hour day.
> 
> But, I did get home for lunch. :clap:
> 
> Now drinking something cold again, but it's not DanActive nor OJ.


Heh John ... enjoy, well-deserved by the sounds of it!! I'm doing a little of the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. She just got off the phone with her family-doctor's office, and seems relieved to have been given some doctor advice as to how to proceed.
> 
> So now, we'll hope the medications and bed rest, as prescribed, will do their thing. And later, some food and my cooking might help too!!


Hope this finds here feeling better, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I hope you kept that hot/cold, as they apply?
> 
> I was out when you served, for what turned out to be an 8+ hour day.
> 
> But, I did get home for lunch. :clap:
> 
> Now drinking something cold again, but it's not DanActive nor OJ.


Well, The Hair of the Doxie Den will serve you any drink you may desire, John.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Hope this finds her feeling better, John.


... thanks Marc, me too. I'm getting ready to pop the lid on the stew .. and hope I'll have some company for dinner?
... over & out for now ....


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... thanks Marc, me too. I'm getting ready to pop the lid on the stew .. and hope I'll have some company for dinner?
> ... over & out for now ....


Speak with you later, John. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Well, *The Hair of the Doxie Den* will serve you any drink you may desire, John.


What??  Is this an off-shoot establishment of Café Chez Marc?? :clap:

Great!!!

I'll meet your there for cocktails before we go to dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> What??  Is this an off-shoot establishment of Café Chez Marc?? :clap:
> 
> Great!!!
> 
> I'll meet your there for cocktails before we go to dinner.


The Cafe Chez Marc is alcohol free, but The Hair of the Doxie Den serves one and all just about anything they want ............... within reason and within amount (i.e., no drinking and driving).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... thanks Marc, me too. I'm getting ready to pop the lid on the stew .. and hope I'll have some company for dinner?
> ... over & out for now ....


John, from the MLK Jr. thread you said you went to university in the US for three years. Where did you attend university?


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> ... thanks Marc, me too. I'm getting ready to pop the lid on the stew .. and hope I'll have some company for dinner?
> ... over & out for now ....


I sure hope you didn't forget to add the dumplings with parsley before you put the lid on.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sure hope you didn't forget to add the dumplings with parsley before you put the lid on.


John is a master chef ............. he never forgets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way too early for anything but coffee. Have to get Deborah to the airport at 4AM for a flight at 5AM to San Diego, California. She is going to attend an international conference. Lucky her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from the airport. That is one of the advantages of living only about 15 minutes from the airport. I know that the Halifax airport is about an hour's drive from Lunenburg, NS. 

Breakfast will come later ............... for now, back to bed. Later, mes amis .................. :yawn::yawn:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, from the MLK Jr. thread you said you went to university in the US for three years. Where did you attend university?


University of Alaska (Fairbanks) -- post-graduate work, didn't get/finish a degree there.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I sure hope you didn't forget to add the dumplings with parsley before you put the lid on.


Patrick ... no dumplings this time ... Jean makes the dumplings here, and she was not up to doing such yesterday. We'll have them with the soup ... some day soon I hope, when we both can participate in the making.
... and do agree, love dumplings with stew and soup!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> University of Alaska (Fairbanks) -- post-graduate work, didn't get/finish a degree there.


Cool ................ Go UAF Hockeybears!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Patrick ... no dumplings this time ... Jean makes the dumplings here, and she was not up to doing such yesterday. We'll have them with the soup ... some day soon I hope, when we both can participate in the making.
> ... and do agree, love dumplings with stew and soup!!


I love this too, John. Why don't you make us breakfast this morning??????????


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I love this too, John. Why don't you make us breakfast this morning??????????


Sounds good .. what would you like? I'm thinking swedish pancakes, with blueberries or strawberries .. sound ok?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good .. what would you like? I'm thinking swedish pancakes, with blueberries or strawberries .. sound ok?


Count me in, John. What did you have in mind for Sunday Brunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

With John taking over some of the cooking duties, is there anyone who wants to take over walking the doxies today??? It is +8C now at just past 10AM. The heavy rains have passed, but now a normal rainfall is being blasted against the windows by winds getting up to gusts of 100km/h. Guess who owns fair-weather doxies????


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Count me in, John. What did you have in mind for Sunday Brunch?


I'm hoping to do a Sunday morning dim sum ... so will not be around and available for brunch. 
Maybe we can get Don or Patrick involved?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I'm hoping to do a Sunday morning dim sum ... so will not be around and available for brunch.
> Maybe we can get Don or Patrick involved?


That's an idea, John.

How is Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that "So many pieces" clip was spooky but very interesting. The picture by Paul Dicarie reminded me of some I took last year in Kingsburg, NS.
You may use these if you want, but I would like credit. Merci.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... How is Jean today?


.... still sleeping Marc. Hope she's better today, she had a very rough go of it yesterday. But she did get up for my stew, and some dvd viewing in the evening .. so the medications had started to work. I believe her talking to the doctor also helped .. she was almost ready to go to the hospital, and I'm glad he (and I) talked her out of that move. She had tried to stop the medications, and now she knows that was not the thing to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... still sleeping Marc. Hope she's better today, she had a very rough go of it yesterday. But she did get up for my stew, and some dvd viewing in the evening .. so the medications had started to work. I believe her talking to the doctor also helped .. she was almost ready to go to the hospital, and I'm glad he (and I) talked her out of that move. She had tried to stop the medications, and now she knows that was not the thing to do.


This sounds hopeful, John. Hopefully, today she will feel even better. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +10C with full sunshine and strong winds, so I celebrated by just having lunch outside -- BBQ hot dogs .............. and a beer. I don't have to drive anywhere today, so I am fine with drinking in the afternoon. 48 more days of Winter .............. but today it feels like Spring.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> This sounds hopeful, John. Hopefully, today she will feel even better. We shall see.


.... she's trying!! But her desk is still lonely, and awaiting her return. Soon .. we all hope, eh.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> It hit +10C with full sunshine and strong winds, so I celebrated by just having lunch outside -- BBQ hot dogs .............. and a beer. I don't have to drive anywhere today, so I am fine with drinking in the afternoon. 48 more days of Winter .............. but today it feels like Spring.


Way to go!! ... sounds like you have a fine day on the go!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Way to go!! ... sounds like you have a fine day on the go!!


Yes, it has been. I have been outside gardening, raking mostly and picking up small pieces of branches that have snapped off over the winter. 

Jean's desk looks fine .............. just empty without her. In time .............

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang, 
I hope all are well, especially John's Jean today. I sure like her creations. Tons of character in each. 


Kacey is back from her travels, tired but pleased with the adventures she had on the trip. 


It's a bit snowy and cool here today. I am so very much looking forward to some warmer Spring weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> I hope all are well, especially John's Jean today. I sure like her creations. Tons of character in each.
> 
> 
> Kacey is back from her travels, tired but pleased with the adventures she had on the trip.
> 
> 
> It's a bit snowy and cool here today. I am so very much looking forward to some warmer Spring weather.


Evening, Kim. Good to hear that Kacey is back. It must be a shock for her coming from South East Asia to weather in Calgary. 

How are you today?


----------



## KC4

Yes, poor Kacey has been struggling with lingering jet lag as well. When she landed in Calgary, even though she had been traveling for almost 20 hours, the time was only 2 hours different (same day). 

I am doing well today, thanks. Getting caught up on a lot of things around the house today. 

How are you and yours?


----------



## KC4

For Cameo/Jean: 

I saw this and because of the two Alsatians, thought of your two canine companions.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, poor Kacey has been struggling with lingering jet lag as well. When she landed in Calgary, even though she had been traveling for almost 20 hours, the time was only 2 hours different (same day).
> 
> I am doing well today, thanks. Getting caught up on a lot of things around the house today.
> 
> How are you and yours?


Good to hear, Kim.

I am fine. Deborah just landed in San Diego, CA, where it is sunny and 17C.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> For Cameo/Jean:
> 
> I saw this and because of the two Alsatians, thought of your two canine companions.
> View attachment 26952


Good one, Kim. We could never put any sign on our doxies ............ hard enough just to get a leash on each of them.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> I hope all are well, especially John's Jean today. I sure like her creations. Tons of character in each. Kacey is back from her travels, tired but pleased with the adventures she had on the trip. It's a bit snowy and cool here today. I am so very much looking forward to some warmer Spring weather.


Hi Kim .. thanks for the well-wishes, and comments, I will pass them along to her. She loves the dolls in the picture I posted of her desk. But is most-anxious to get back to working with coloured pencils and watercolour pencils .. a new thing for her. 

Daughter left Calgary this morning ... after a great time with her daughter, checking out ultrasounds of her baby, time at the Zoo, et al. Hope you see/feel some warmer weather soon!!! 

And good to hear Kacey made it back safe & sound, and was pleased with the adventures of the trip, and all.

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Finnally finished grading. The semester ended today, with some of the work due by noon today. So, I have been picking away at it for most of the night, enjoying the daylight hours to enjoy the sunshine and warmth. A fair trade in my opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to what I thought was a train going past my house, but since there are no trains here in NL, it turned out to be the wind. So, I got up, fed and let the doxies outside and will prepare to go back to bed once the sun rises ( I do like to watch the sun rising in the eastern horizon ). With only +1C temps, I shall do this watching from my bedroom window. I shall see if anyone else wants to make Sunday Brunch, but I shall have some coffee brewed for the next person who gets up and comes into The Shang. Later ...............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you may find SAP of some interest this morning. We have a new photographer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you may find SAP of some interest this morning. We have a new photographer.


Morning, Don. While not the quality of the pictures that Paul Dicaire takes, that Glassman fellow is OK. 

Merci, mon ami. Feel free to use any of the doxie pics as well if you need some filler ................. or decide to do an all doxie SAP ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of doxies, a neighbor called at about 8AM wanting to know if I wanted to take a couple of our doxies for a run at a local golf course. So, I took Rudy and Maggie, along with their doxie, Bridget, to a course that is now free of snow. I can envision a May 1st opening date, so it won't be too much longer we will be allowed up there. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of Life, I am going to get some Sunday Brunch on the go ................ along with some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You have probably never thought about how they make marbles, but it is interesting." That was VERY interesting, Don. I never knew .........


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> "You have probably never thought about how they make marbles, but it is interesting." That was VERY interesting, Don. I never knew .........


True ... I never knew either.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> True ... I never knew either.


That is what is so amazing. We played with them as kids, collected them, but never knew how they were made. 

How are you today? How is Jean this morning?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> That is what is so amazing. We played with them as kids, collected them, but never knew how they were made.
> 
> How are you today? How is Jean this morning?


An amazing amount of work for those large ones, eh. 
Jean's still sleeping .. so time will tell, on how she's feeling today. She had a decent evening, so hoping she'll be 'over the hump' of all this soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> An amazing amount of work for those large ones, eh.
> Jean's still sleeping .. so time will tell, on how she's feeling today. She had a decent evening, so hoping she'll be 'over the hump' of all this soon.


Well, let's hope she is on the upswing today. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Marc, the first comments on your pictures are in when one reader wrote, "Thanks for "kick starting" my day, loved the photos from NL especialy the robin in the cemetery." This reader is the one who is our "Roving Reporter".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, the first comments on your pictures are in when one reader wrote, "Thanks for "kick starting" my day, loved the photos from NL especialy the robin in the cemetery." This reader is the one who is our "Roving Reporter".


Thanks for the feedback, Don. The robin is a NS robin from last May. Still, except for the strong winds, today's +4C temps and sunshine make it seem like a Spring day. 

Good luck with your snow. Hopefully, next week will bring you some warmer temps for a gradual melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was just outside on my back deck to enjoy the warmth of the sun. Luckily, my house blocked the wind and I was surrounded by doxies sunning themselves. Sounds like trains roaring past me every time a gust of over 80km/h blows through the leafless trees. Still, all in all, it is a nice afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> "You have probably never thought about how they make marbles, but it is interesting." That was VERY interesting, Don. I never knew .........


That is very interesting, but I can't believe that all those fancy coloured marbles we collected and used many years ago were all hand made - especially considering the price we might have paid. What a lot of hand work for the elaborate coloured ones.

Somewhat related, I was curious as to how they sized steel balls for use in ball bearings years ago, which of course have to be within _*very*_ close size tolerance, but I don't know if they still use the same method.

Basically the steel balls were sent down a sloping channel from a certain height and dropped onto a thick heavy steel plate where they then bounced up into various tray slots mounted at an angle, and the height of the horizontal slot that they landed in determined their size. 

Just some extra trivia.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That is very interesting, but I can't believe that all those fancy coloured marbles we collected and used many years ago were all hand made - especially considering the price we might have paid. What a lot of hand work for the elaborate coloured ones.
> 
> Somewhat related, I was curious as to how they sized steel balls for use in ball bearings years ago, which of course have to be within _*very*_ close size tolerance, but I don't know if they still use the same method.
> 
> Basically the steel balls were sent down a sloping channel from a certain height and dropped onto a thick heavy steel plate where they then bounced up into various tray slots mounted at an angle, and the height of the horizontal slot that they landed in determined their size.
> 
> Just some extra trivia.


Interesting ...........

How is Life treating you today, Patrick?


----------



## pm-r

Good thanks Marc, and no howling wind here thank goodness.

And I still have some of my marbles (physical ones  ) left somewhere in the basement storage shelves, as many were given to the grandchildren years ago when they were old enough to not poke them into their ears, nose or mouth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested???


Sounds good Marc ... an English tea (like Typhoo or PG Tips) if you have it (we've been drinking an Indian tea, and definitely need a change!!) .. strong, hot, no milk and sugar ... thanks!!

Marc ... sorry about not offering to help out with brunch this morning, just wasn't sure what was going to take place here. It turned out I could have, should have, and wish I had. Another time, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good thanks Marc, and no howling wind here thank goodness.
> 
> And I still have some of my marbles (physical ones  ) left somewhere in the basement storage shelves, as many were given to the grandchildren years ago when they were old enough to not poke them into their ears, nose or mouth.


Good to hear, Patrick.

I have a couple of my favorite marbles as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... an English tea (like Typhoo or PG Tips) if you have it (we've been drinking an Indian tea, and definitely need a change!!) .. strong, hot, no milk and sugar ... thanks!!
> 
> Marc ... sorry about not offering to help out with brunch this morning, just wasn't sure what was going to take place here. It turned out I could have, should have, and wish I had. Another time, eh?


Tea coming right up, John, and just the way you like it made.

No problem. You may do breakfast tomorrow if you would like to take on the task.

How is Jean today?


----------



## Rps

Been busy today...reading, writing, and such. Am makings Justin Trudeau's favourite dish for dinner....chicken catch a tory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Been busy today...reading, writing, and such. Am makings Justin Trudeau's favourite dish for dinner....chicken catch a tory.


:lmao: Good one, Rp. Good luck with your lit review. Excelsior, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Tea coming right up, John, and just the way you like it made.
> 
> No problem. You may do breakfast tomorrow if you would like to take on the task.
> 
> How is Jean today?


Thanks Marc. I should be up my regular (early - ouch!!) time tomorrow ... if you have the coffee ready when I sign on, I'll get the breakfast makings ready asap. 

Jean's doing better today ... heh, it's not get out and walk the neighbourhood time, or the like as yet, but at least she's not dealing with the terrible spasms and pain of the other day. She has an app't with her family doctor tomorrow morning ... and the daughter (and her car) will come over and assist with that venture. Jean told me this morning she's going to beat this, and is so looking ahead to getting back to her (and our) daily routines. I love her spirit ...


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> .... Am making Justin Trudeau's favourite dish for dinner....chicken catch a tory.


Good one!!!!  :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. I should be up my regular (early - ouch!!) time tomorrow ... if you have the coffee ready when I sign on, I'll get the breakfast makings ready asap.
> 
> Jean's doing better today ... heh, it's not get out and walk the neighbourhood time, or the like as yet, but at least she's not dealing with the terrible spasms and pain of the other day. She has an app't with her family doctor tomorrow morning ... and the daughter (and her car) will come over and assist with that venture. Jean told me this morning she's going to beat this, and is so looking ahead to getting back to her (and our) daily routines. I love her spirit ...


Good to hear that Jean is feeling better and is positive in this situation. Tell her we wish her well.

As for breakfast, I appreciate that as well. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Been busy today...reading, writing, and such. Am makings Justin Trudeau's favourite dish for dinner....chicken catch a tory.



:clap: :clap: :lmao: Love it. 

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## iMouse

Some chicken. Some Tory.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Some chicken. Some Tory.


Evening, John. How about a hot dog or two???


----------



## johnp

... and a couple more ..


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... and a couple more ..


One doxie hot dog, John, and one pug imposter doxie-wannabee.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... and a couple more ..


Trade in your pug for a kosher doxie .................. and take pride in the fact that you are a mensch.


----------



## johnp

.. whatever ..


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .. whatever ..


Pass ............. I shall have an apple instead. Better for my heart.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jay Silver: How to control a computer with a banana - CNN.com

Don, a unique item that I think might be SAP worthy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and face the new day. Coffee and breakfast is now being served in The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am not ready to face this new day at -17° and a wind chill of -22° here. So much for spring.

SAP is a happy place this morning with hawks, buzzards and a video of a one man band that will delight you, get you moving this morning and just plain enjoy this guy.


----------



## johnp

Morning Shang ..... "Top of the week" to you all. 
Marc .. you beat me to the breakfast call - guess that's easy, with you being 4 1/2 hours ahead of here!! Oh well, another time.
Hope it's the start of a good day for everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I am not ready to face this new day at -17° and a wind chill of -22° here. So much for spring.
> 
> SAP is a happy place this morning with hawks, buzzards and a video of a one man band that will delight you, get you moving this morning and just plain enjoy this guy.


Yikes. I shall not complain about having to sit outside with the doxies in +2C temps today.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Shang ..... "Top of the week" to you all.
> Marc .. you beat me to the breakfast call - guess that's easy, with you being 4 1/2 hours ahead of here!! Oh well, another time.
> Hope it's the start of a good day for everyone.


John, why don't you do lunch????

Hope today is a good day for Jean.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, why don't you do lunch????
> 
> Hope today is a good day for Jean.


Could be a plan. Will be out and about this morning - if back in time.
Thanks for the good thoughts. We'll be to the doctor this morning, for his look, comments, and etc.
And chance to see the daughter since she got back from Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Could be a plan. Will be out and about this morning - if back in time.
> Thanks for the good thoughts. We'll be to the doctor this morning, for his look, comments, and etc.
> And chance to see the daughter since she got back from Calgary.


Well, wish Jean well. Tell her that there is a doxie puppy in her future if she regains her health. We own the red doxie pup in the middle (that is Rudy), but the others are up for grabs and are in Regina, SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Forecast: St. Albert, Alberta - The Weather Network

Don, I am sending you and Ann on an all-expenses paid holiday to Hawaii. You leave next Saturday, just before your next bit of real snow. So, I shall take over your SAP for the two weeks you are in the sun .................... it shall be chock full of ads and doxie pics, so you will not lose any money and will bring in the thousands of doxie owners throughout the world that have not logged on to SAP. Bon voyage.


----------



## Rps

Marc, Don, I'm thinking this would appeal to you both ( for different reasons I'm sure )...

Ferret or a poodle? Man duped in Argentina: Video


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, Don, I'm thinking this would appeal to you both ( for different reasons I'm sure )...
> 
> Ferret or a poodle? Man duped in Argentina: Video


XX) Very strange. Might be SAP quality, but once Don takes his vacation and I take over for a couple of weeks, the only dog stories will be happy stories, and hopefully doxie related.

How goes the lit review???


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, it is coming...I have some life stuff to do this week but I hope to have it done within the next 10 days. As for the story, I'm somewhat of a sceptic here, but........ no matter how much wine I may drink a ferret will never look like a poodle......nor will it bark........


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day All

Time for a second cup I think, and maybe a touch of jam on a small slice of toast.

Hope every one is fit and ready for a new week. I see it's a bit cool out west, but at least we are moving (slowly) toward warmer days.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Bill. Coffee, toast and jam coming right up.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, it is coming...I have some life stuff to do this week but I hope to have it done within the next 10 days. As for the story, I'm somewhat of a sceptic here, but........ no matter how much wine I may drink a ferret will never look like a poodle......nor will it bark........


Well, nose to the grindstone, Rp. Get it finished.

This is why we stick with doxies. As the old saying goes "You can't get blood from a stone, nor honey from a doxie." Still, they do make good banana bread and are useful wireless iPod rechargers. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just used some of the profits from the sale of Sonal Special Herbal Tea to buy the rights to the Notre Dame football team fight song. So, where there are the words Notre Dame, substitute Shangri-la in its place. Cool .............. My only concern is the phrase "sons of Shangri-la", since there are women here in The Shang. 


The Notre Dame Victory March - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

We are nearing 4PM ................. High Tea time. Anyone interested?


----------



## OldeBullDust

And a good afternoon to all

Back in the shop, had to make a quick run down to the "Centre of the Universe".

Life's great Marc, the worlds still turning and the sun is shining somewhere, the problems seems to originate with the people inhabiting the place! I try to ignore most and focus on finishing off my "Honey_Do" list.

I'll hold off on the Tea for the moment, thanks for the invite but it's not quite time here, my better-half and I will have a glass of red with some nippy cheese later.

Enjoy the day - it's the only one we have at the moment!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bill. "Enjoy the day - it's the only one we have at the moment! " Amen, brother. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Just got back from a busy, and sort of breakthrough morning for us. Daughter and I got Jean to her doctor, then to the BioMed Lab, and then it was off to dim sum!! Jean's first dim sum in 3 weeks, and she sure enjoyed it!! The restaurant crew were happy to see us ... I think they may have thought we had found another place to go for dim sum. We explained why we hadn't been for some time, and they expressed their well-wishes to Jean, and their happiness to us all, to see us back. It was fun being the 'threesome' once again!! 

Now it's relax time, and time to catch up on what's been happening at The Shang, et al.

Cheers all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Glad to hear that Jean is feeling a bit better.


----------



## Rps

Well, I'm not in a coffee mood right now, on my second glass of wine..........XXDry Chard.....or 4gms of sugar per Litre. But, Marc, since we are in a 
"fight song" mood today, here's one:

Detroit Lions Fight Song @Ford Field on Oct. 31, 2010 - YouTube

and, probably the worst one out there.....but I live near "The D" so what can you do........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, I'm not in a coffee mood right now, on my second glass of wine..........XXDry Chard.....or 4gms of sugar per Litre. But, Marc, since we are in a
> "fight song" mood today, here's one:
> 
> Detroit Lions Fight Song @Ford Field on Oct. 31, 2010 - YouTube
> 
> and, probably the worst one out there.....but I live near "The D" so what can you do........


Sadly, that song has nothing to do with The Shang. 

Second glass of wine?????????????? What sort of lit review are you writing???????????


----------



## Rps

Yes I know, my wife sez I should quit wine-ing and just do it...... so I am.


----------



## pm-r

Ah yes, the Honey-do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes I know, my wife sez I should quit wine-ing and just do it...... so I am.


Well, I know that tune all too well. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Ah yes, the Honey-do.


.... absolutely ... as I pour another glass of red!!!


----------



## pm-r

Mind if I join you here, also with another glass of red goodness? 

Staring at a joint FreewayTax page on the the desktop background that just isn't making sense, especially when compared to two similar 2011 and 2010 pages. Enough to drive me to drink, that's for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great deal of wine is being consumed ................. guess I might call it a night for grading and join you all in a glass of red wine.


----------



## SINC

Alberta smashed 10 overnight low temperatures for this date that broke records set back in 1948 and they are calling for more cold records tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Alberta smashed 10 overnight low temperatures for this date that broke records set back in 1948 and they are calling for more cold records tonight.


Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Night All

Glass is empty - no more red!

Too late to open the white.


Sleep Tight


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Night All
> 
> Glass is empty - no more red!
> 
> Too late to open the white.
> 
> 
> Sleep Tight


Sounds like a wise plan, Bill. Bon nuit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Poor Gracie, who might be pregnant, just had some morning sickness. She is now comfy ........... in my bed, along with her mom, Daisy.

Too early for coffee and breakfast, so I shall wait until they settle ............ doxies like to make sort of a nest with the blankets when on a real bed, so I shall go back to bed once they have finished their task. Later .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to sun pouring through the bedroom window. I was just sitting out on my back deck, watching the doxies run about in the back yard in +6C temps. 

So, it is time to get the coffee brewing and start breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. Up at 6:30 this morning. Haven't seen that time in a few years.....probably could use a few cups of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Up at 6:30 this morning. Haven't seen that time in a few years.....probably could use a few cups of coffee.


Coffee coming right up, Rp. Hope it helps you put the finishing touches upon your lit review. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

good morning Marc and Rp *wave* how are you all doing this morning??

Only here for a short time, my daughter is teaching the students this morning I have a Pedagogy training seminar to attend


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. A quick coffee for you today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Las Vegas is the only place I know where money really talks... it says, 'Goodbye.'" - Frank Sinatra


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is uploading. Took about 10 minutes today from adding new hot links to the "LINKS" section and forces the entire site (400 files) to upload instead of the normal 22 files or so. Marc, more reaction to your photos on SAP today and a challenge has been issued to you in a game of tag.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is uploading. Took about 10 minutes today from adding new hot links to the "LINKS" section and forces the entire site (400 files) to upload instead of the normal 22 files or so. Marc, more reaction to your photos on SAP today and a challenge has been issued to you in a game of tag.


Don, thanks for the feedback. What I found interesting, in the spirit of tag, was that next to the wreck of a house in Kinsburg, NS was a free-standing fishing supplies shed that was no longer in use, but in good condition. It took the same pounding as the small home since they were both just 100 meters from the ocean.

Standing in the graveyard and taking a picture of the rising sun was a grand experience.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good day All

Just shy of noon here, - taking a short break before lunch

Wonderful photos Marc, sunrise can be very moving - the first direct light creating warm highlights against the still darker cool shadows.

Living in Newfoundland, you must have an extensive photo collection of ocean/weathered buildings. I was enthralled with all the worn & textured homes & outbuildings we saw on our visit last year. Took over 700 photos and great memories.

TTFN


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good day All
> 
> Just shy of noon here, - taking a short break before lunch
> 
> Wonderful photos Marc, sunrise can be very moving - the first direct light creating warm highlights against the still darker cool shadows.
> 
> Living in Newfoundland, you must have an extensive photo collection of ocean/weathered buildings. I was enthralled with all the worn & textured homes & outbuildings we saw on our visit last year. Took over 700 photos and great memories.
> 
> TTFN


Afternoon, Bill. Thanks for the compliment. Yes, I have some grand shots of the coastline and the ocean, and ice bergs, my favorite subject.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bill, here are some ice berg and coast line shots shots for you ............Don, feel free to use any of them for SAP. The polar bear came within a hundred kilometers from St.John's ............... he came in on a big ice pan.


----------



## pm-r

At least the polar bear didn't come in and invade your kitchen. 

Polar bear invasion: Newfoundland man, Damien Reardon, on what it’s like to find one in the kitchen | News | National Post


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> At least the polar bear didn't come in and invade your kitchen.
> 
> Polar bear invasion: Newfoundland man, Damien Reardon, on what it’s like to find one in the kitchen | News | National Post


Lucky for the polar bear .............. our doxies would have killed it within minutes. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Afternoon All

Excellent photos Marc, when were these photos taken?

We saw only one large burg last year - quite some ways out from Twillingate, plus a small "burger-bit" in a cove. I wonder with the climate change if you will get more burgs in the next few years.

Well I guess that polar bear doesn't know just how lucky he was! I understand a full grown Doxie could inflict severe damage to a bears knees! 

Anywho - It's time for refreshments and I've bagged a new bottle of Merlot, so gather round and we'll toast the Doxies.

TTFN


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Afternoon All
> 
> Excellent photos Marc, when were these photos taken?
> 
> We saw only one large burg last year - quite some ways out from Twillingate, plus a small "burger-bit" in a cove. I wonder with the climate change if you will get more burgs in the next few years.
> 
> Well I guess that polar bear doesn't know just how lucky he was! I understand a full grown Doxie could inflict severe damage to a bears knees!
> 
> Anywho - It's time for refreshments and I've bagged a new bottle of Merlot, so gather round and we'll toast the Doxies.
> 
> TTFN


Afternoon, Bill. Those pics were taken over the past five years or so. I have loads of pics but just threw in a few to give you a sense of the ruggedness of the coastline. Twillingate is the best place to view icebergs in our province.

Merlot sounds good, in that my son is going outside to BBQ a steak. My wife is away at a conference, but left some of her special BBQ sauce for us to use. I took some in to a local chemist at the university for a spectrum analysis of the ingredients, but he can't figure it out. So, her secret recipe will remain a secret.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Enjoy your steak Marc, it's always nicer when your children are around to share and pamper Dad. - and things are ofter better when served with a "secret" sauce.

TTFN


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Enjoy your steak Marc, it's always nicer when your children are around to share and pamper Dad. - and things are ofter better when served with a "secret" sauce.
> 
> TTFN


Yes, the secret sauce is a recipe that Deborah and her sister know, which was handed down by their mother to them, and it was memorized. Thus, there is no written record of it anywhere.


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> ... Anywho - It's time for refreshments and I've bagged a new bottle of Merlot, so gather round and we'll toast the Doxies.


Bill .... have a rather nice & tasty (home-brewed) pinot gris, and it's chilled and ready, to add to the cause!! 

Marc ... enjoy the steaks!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, the secret sauce is a recipe that Deborah and her sister know, which was handed down by their mother to them, and it was *memorized*. Thus, there is *no written record* of it anywhere.


Ray Bradbury would approve.

Do they walk about, muttering the recipe beneath their breath?

:lmao:


----------



## OldeBullDust

The mystery darkens....

Home brewed Pinot Gris & a secret sauce - both mentioned in the same thread, is this a hint of a culinary cabal?

I knew there was more to this Shangri-la thing than I was told!


----------



## iMouse

OldeBullDust said:


> I knew there was more to this Shangri-La thing than I was told!


Now you can never leave, lest you become old, withered, and die. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Bill .... have a rather nice & tasty (home-brewed) pinot gris, and it's chilled and ready, to add to the cause!!
> 
> Marc ... enjoy the steaks!!
> 
> Cheers!!


I shall ............. I did ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Ray Bradbury would approve.
> 
> Do they walk about, muttering the recipe beneath their breath?
> 
> :lmao:


As a matter of fact, they do .................. and the steaks have to be broiled at 451F. Interesting ........................


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> The mystery darkens....
> 
> Home brewed Pinot Gris & a secret sauce - both mentioned in the same thread, is this a hint of a culinary cabal?
> 
> I knew there was more to this Shangri-la thing than I was told!


Well, start reading the first posting in this thread and when you get to the end you will realize that what you are to be you are just now becoming ......... and when you get to end of what you should know you shall be at the beginning of what you should be. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Now you can never leave, lest you become old, withered, and die. :-(


Yes, The Valley of the Blue Moon has that effect upon the posters in this thread. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night and stop reading finals. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Gracie had to go outside early this morning, so I figured that it was best to feed them and let them all outside. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## javaqueen

mmmm coffee, sorry that I wasn't back yesterday for a second cup Marc, had the pedagogical seminar and it took longer than I expected. How are you this morning??


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here at The Shang. I am sitting out on the back deck of The Cafe Chez Marc overlooking the pond and having a fresh cup of coffee? Anyone want to join me??? Later, I shall take a walk through the garden outside of The Clubhouse, and stand at the monument of Jason Jinglestars, the person who first brought dachshunds to Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> mmmm coffee, sorry that I wasn't back yesterday for a second cup Marc, had the pedagogical seminar and it took longer than I expected. How are you this morning??


Missed you there, Kim. Glad you are back. Today starts the real grading of finals, so I shall be busy. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost 4PM, so is anyone interested in some High Tea? If not, I shall go back to grading finals.


----------



## Sonal

Sorry Marc. I'd like some tea, so it's a grading break for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sorry Marc. I'd like some tea, so it's a grading break for you.


Yes, Sonal, I could use a calming break. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Sonal, I could use a calming break. How is Life treating you these days?


Quite busy... all the work I was ignoring in order to do school is demanding attention.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Quite busy... all the work I was ignoring in order to do school is demanding attention.


I hear you, Sonal. The house work is being pushed aside while I grade. Luckily, Deborah is out of the country at a conference. My son cooked supper, which is fine with me. 

Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin on grading and relax for a bit. Very quiet here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way too early for breakfast and even for coffee. Gracie is getting up at odd hours these days. She might be pregnant. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is up so I shall at least start the coffee brewing. Breakfast shall come a bit later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a bad day for me yesterday. Was rushed to ER at 6:00 a.m. with heart complications. Endured 9 hours of treatment before I was stable enough to be released. Ann and Crystal spent the entire day with me in CCU, so no fun for them either. Very weak today so have to take it easy before I begin a battery of tests a week from today. SAP did not get updated until late afternoon, but am back on track and today's issue is up.


----------



## JCCanuck

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a bad day for me yesterday. Was rushed to ER at 6:00 a.m. with heart complications. Endured 9 hours of treatment before I was stable enough to be released. Ann and Crystal spent the entire day with me in CCU, so no fun for them either. Very weak today so have to take it easy before I begin a battery of tests a week from today. SAP did not get updated until late afternoon, but am back on track and today's issue is up.


Wow! Glad you're recovering today. Keep well!


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> The sun is up so I shall at least start the coffee brewing. Breakfast shall come a bit later.


Morning Marc! Woke up and found out on the web that school is cancelled for my teenage daughter. Silly little freezing rain, really? Breakfast for me when you're done, I'll need it to survive my daughter's day home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a bad day for me yesterday. Was rushed to ER at 6:00 a.m. with heart complications. Endured 9 hours of treatment before I was stable enough to be released. Ann and Crystal spent the entire day with me in CCU, so no fun for them either. Very weak today so have to take it easy before I begin a battery of tests a week from today. SAP did not get updated until late afternoon, but am back on track and today's issue is up.


Truly sorry to hear this, Don. For you, heart complication are serious. I do hope you are feeling well today and that the tests will prove negative. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Morning Marc! Woke up and found out on the web that school is cancelled for my teenage daughter. Silly little freezing rain, really? Breakfast for me when you're done, I'll need it to survive my daughter's day home.


Breakfast coming right up, Todd. When we get freezing rain at this time of year it tends to build up to an inch or so, so everything tends to shut down.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Take it easy Don, your health comes first!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wanna hear a joke about potassium?"

"No."

"Oh. K."


----------



## Dr.G.

A physicist walks into a bar with an electron. The physicist asks "How much for a pint of beer for me and my friend?" The bar tender replies, "For you, two dollars .......... for your friend, no charge."


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a bad day for me yesterday. Was rushed to ER at 6:00 a.m. with heart complications. Endured 9 hours of treatment before I was stable enough to be released. Ann and Crystal spent the entire day with me in CCU, so no fun for them either. Very weak today so have to take it easy before I begin a battery of tests a week from today. SAP did not get updated until late afternoon, but am back on track and today's issue is up.


Sorry to hear that Don. Hope when the dust settles everything is reasonably OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, folks, it is Science Joke Day here in The Shang. We are celebrating this date with science-related jokes because it was on this day, back in 1906 that Albert Einstein introduced his "Theory of Relativity". So let the good times and good jokes roll .............. or as they say in the geology lab, "rolling moss does not gather any stones" .................. or something like that.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, folks, it is Science Joke Day here in The Shang. We are celebrating this date with science-related jokes because it was on this day, back in 1906 that Albert Einstein introduced his "Theory of Relativity". So let the good times and good jokes roll .............. or as they say in the geology lab, "rolling moss does not gather any stones" .................. or something like that.


Two atoms were walking down the hallway when one of them said, "I think I lost an electron!" "Really!" the other replied, "Are you sure?" "Yes, I'm absolutely positive."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Two atoms were walking down the hallway when one of them said, "I think I lost an electron!" "Really!" the other replied, "Are you sure?" "Yes, I'm absolutely positive."


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, Don.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Weak, tired, but better. Will spend most of the day watching the Masters. Just watching all the "old-timers" right now.


----------



## JCCanuck

A Theory of Relativity joke for this special day...

A student riding in a train looks up and sees Einstein sitting next to him. Excited he asks, "Excuse me, professor. Does Boston stop at this train?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Teacher: "What is the definition of a protein?' 
Student: "A protein is something that is made up of mean old acids." 

Teacher: "What is the spinal column?" 
Student: "A long bunch of bones. The head sits on the top and you sit on the bottom."


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Two atoms were walking down the hallway when one of them said, "I think I lost an electron!" "Really!" the other replied, "Are you sure?" "Yes, I'm absolutely positive."


Nice to see that your heart complications problem didn't affect your sense of humour. 

And any such heart complications can be very stressful on the patient as well as their family members.




SINC said:


> Weak, tired, but better. Will spend most of the day watching the Masters. Just watching all the "old-timers" right now.


That sounds like a good sensible idea, but avoid any stress or super excitement. Golf can do that to many it seems.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Nice to see that your heart complications problem didn't affect your sense of humour.
> 
> And any such heart complications can be very stressful on the patient as well as their family members.


There is much stress when lying on a hospital bed watching a team feverishly working on you, knowing full well that if your heart quits, it is game, set and match.

Having been there when the latter occurred for over four minutes some dozen years ago and a reminder yesterday, one is grateful for the time they have on this old planet. Until you've personally 'been there done that', you never really have the appreciation for life and family that I now cherish.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> There is much stress when lying on a hospital bed watching a team feverishly working on you, knowing full well that if your heart quits, it is game, set and match.
> 
> Having been there when the latter occurred for over four minutes some dozen years ago and a reminder yesterday, one is grateful for the time they have on this old planet. Until you've personally 'been there done that', you never really have the appreciation for life and family that I now cherish.



You are so right.

I've been there and suffered an almost unbearable full intense chest pain about 1 1/2 years ago. Not a nice experience at all, and they kept me in to monitor things for about 18 hours before I was allowed to go home. 

BTW: 

Q: Why can't you trust an atom? 

A: They make up everything


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

Don, sorry to hear about your health problems. Take it easy, and I hope you are okay.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon all.

Don ... I was sorry to read your first post today - having good thoughts, and wishing 'all-the-best' with those upcoming tests. Take it easy .. and enjoy that golf on the tube, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Weak, tired, but better. Will spend most of the day watching the Masters. Just watching all the "old-timers" right now.


Good to hear, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> A Theory of Relativity joke for this special day...
> 
> A student riding in a train looks up and sees Einstein sitting next to him. Excited he asks, "Excuse me, professor. Does Boston stop at this train?"


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There is much stress when lying on a hospital bed watching a team feverishly working on you, knowing full well that if your heart quits, it is game, set and match.
> 
> Having been there when the latter occurred for over four minutes some dozen years ago and a reminder yesterday, one is grateful for the time they have on this old planet. Until you've personally 'been there done that', you never really have the appreciation for life and family that I now cherish.


Do you/they know what actually happened yesterday?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Don, sorry to hear about your health problems. Take it easy, and I hope you are okay.


Afternoon, Sonal. Are you and Gordon going out and celebrating tonight?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afternoon all.
> 
> Don ... I was sorry to read your first post today - having good thoughts, and wishing 'all-the-best' with those upcoming tests. Take it easy .. and enjoy that golf on the tube, eh!!


Afternoon, John. When I retire, I hope to take up golf, for the exercise and for enjoyment. There's a nice course about a mile from where we shall be living in Lunenburg, NS.

How is Jean today?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Do you/they know what actually happened yesterday?


BP dropped to very low. They got me back up to 95 on 53, but that was as good as it got. Now back to 125 on 74 today.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. When I retire, I hope to take up golf, for the exercise and for enjoyment. There's a nice course about a mile from where we shall be living in Lunenburg, NS. How is Jean today?


No golf for me, but brother sure enjoyed years of it. Jean's doing pretty good Marc ... with much more 'up' time these days. I'm sure her 'up' time today would have included a little outside walking ... but with our present strong & cool wind conditions ... she's better off stayin 'in' .. maybe a little tomorrow. But we're definitely planning to do the 'threesome' thing for dim sum this Saturday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> BP dropped to very low. They got me back up to 95 on 53, but that was as good as it got. Now back to 125 on 74 today.


Do they know what could have caused such a drop?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> No golf for me, but brother sure enjoyed years of it. Jean's doing pretty good Marc ... with much more 'up' time these days. I'm sure her 'up' time today would have included a little outside walking ... but with our present strong & cool wind conditions ... she's better off stayin 'in' .. maybe a little tomorrow. But we're definitely planning to do the 'threesome' thing for dim sum this Saturday morning.


Good to hear, John. Give Jean my best.

My wife and I have our own complete set of golf clubs, compliments of her sister and her brother-in-law. When they got customized clubs they thought we might want them, so they shipped them to us. So, now all I need is the time to enjoy this sport. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. Give Jean my best.
> 
> My wife and I have our own complete set of golf clubs, compliments of her sister and her brother-in-law. When they got customized clubs they thought we might want them, so they shipped them to us. So, now all I need is the time to enjoy this sport. We shall see.


Thanks Marc ... will do. You'll have that golf time soon ... and be able to get out on the greens. My Mom & Dad had their own sets, and enjoyed the sport together for a while ... I just never got into it.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... will do. You'll have that golf time soon ... and be able to get out on the greens. My Mom & Dad had their own sets, and enjoyed the sport together for a while ... I just never got into it.


I like to play golf, but I just don't know how. I actually enjoy playing it than watching it on TV. The golf course is just across the Lunenburg harbor Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore
On the right you can see the Bluenose II. We are about a 12 block walk from that spot. However, getting to the golf course with a bag full of clubs will mean taking the car to get there.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I like to play golf, but I just don't know how. I actually enjoy playing it than watching it on TV. The golf course is just across the Lunenburg harbor Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore
> On the right you can see the Bluenose II. We are about a 12 block walk from that spot. However, getting to the golf course with a bag full of clubs will mean taking the car to get there.


Looks good Marc .... is that you counting the days to then that I hear!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Looks good Marc .... is that you counting the days to then that I hear!!


Well, we are hoping to sell our home here in St.John's next May or so. We will then move everything out to Lunenburg then. I have been told that I could continue working at MUN until Dec. 31st, teaching online from Lunenburg. If I can't do this, I shall retire on Aug.31st. We shall see. Still, by next summer we could be out golfing there in Lunenburg.


----------



## OldeBullDust

In keeping with your Science Jokes

What did the astronaut say after eating his first meal on the moon?

"The food was good, but the place lacked atmosphere."

_Rimshot please_


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> We are about a 12 block walk from that spot. However, getting to the golf course with a bag full of clubs will mean taking the car to get there.


If they allow memberships, you could both join (couple's rate) and just leave your clubs there.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> In keeping with your Science Jokes
> 
> What did the astronaut say after eating his first meal on the moon?
> 
> "The food was good, but the place lacked atmosphere."
> 
> _Rimshot please_


Good one, Bill. :clap:

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> If they allow memberships, you could both join (couple's rate) and just leave your clubs there.


Never thought of that, John. Good idea. Deborah is more interested in going to the various dog shows all over NS/NB/PEI, so I might be going alone. I hope to take up bike riding once again. We shall see.

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Afternoon All

I'm fine Marc - thanks for asking.

It's close to 5:00 here and I'm taking a few minutes off from cleaning up the mess in my small workshop. Should start supper soon.

I imagine you will be quite busy getting the house ready if you intend to put it on the market next month. Planning on having a few Yard Sales? or will you rent a sea container and take all your treasures with you?

I'll bet you'll discover a few forgotten goodies while clearing things out!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Afternoon All
> 
> I'm fine Marc - thanks for asking.
> 
> It's close to 5:00 here and I'm taking a few minutes off from cleaning up the mess in my small workshop. Should start supper soon.
> 
> I imagine you will be quite busy getting the house ready if you intend to put it on the market next month. Planning on having a few Yard Sales? or will you rent a sea container and take all your treasures with you?
> 
> I'll bet you'll discover a few forgotten goodies while clearing things out!


Bill, that would be next May, not next month. Yes, we hope to have some yard sales comes the summer of this year. I shall sell my snowblower after next winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

Hopefully, folks like Don and Jean, et al, will be feeling somewhat better tomorrow.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a bad day for me yesterday. Was rushed to ER at 6:00 a.m. with heart complications. Endured 9 hours of treatment before I was stable enough to be released. Ann and Crystal spent the entire day with me in CCU, so no fun for them either. Very weak today so have to take it easy before I begin a battery of tests a week from today. SAP did not get updated until late afternoon, but am back on track and today's issue is up.


Don I am so sorry that you went through that yesterday. I will think of you in my prayers for a full recovery. I am glad that you were not alone.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Night All, hope you're all tucked safely in your bed.
We're waiting to see what Mother Nature drops on us tonight.

Opps! Sorry Marc, I goofed! Next May!

Well if you have anywhere near as much stuff (ie Junk) as I do, it will take a year to clear it all out. You might want to hang onto that blower - I think they do have a bit of snow in Lunenburg - just with a different accent. 

TTFN


----------



## pm-r

I'd agree about not selling that snow blower, unless Marc's looking into purchasing a new and improved later model.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Night All, hope you're all tucked safely in your bed.
> We're waiting to see what Mother Nature drops on us tonight.
> 
> Opps! Sorry Marc, I goofed! Next May!
> 
> Well if you have anywhere near as much stuff (ie Junk) as I do, it will take a year to clear it all out. You might want to hang onto that blower - I think they do have a bit of snow in Lunenburg - just with a different accent.
> 
> TTFN


Yes, a year at least. Lunenburg gets about 4 feet of snow each year on average. St.John's gets three times that amount and in huge dumpings at times (e.g., 50-75cm with drifts over a meter). Lunenburg has received this once in the past decade (during White Juan). I checked to see what they got on webcam every snow day, and knew that this could be done by hand with ergonomic shovels. If I get too old or frail to do it by hand I shall get a snowblower there. So, problem solved. There are a few buyers already lined up to buy my blower.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd agree about not selling that snow blower, unless Marc's looking into purchasing a new and improved later model.


I see no reason to pay for shipping a large snowblower when it won't be needed there for more than once or twice a year at most. I am physically fit enough now to take on whatever Nature throws at us, and when I can't do it, I shall get one there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the doxies whining to go outside. I did not realize that we had about an inch of snow overnight, and they actually like to play in this sort of snow. So, off everyone went as I got their breakfast ready ............. then back inside to eat and then back outside to play. Just like kids. Now everyone is back in their beds and I am brewing some fresh coffee. Our TGIF Breakfast shall come a bit later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. SAP is done and so is tomorrow. Don't miss Steve Martin as the Great Flydini from a 1962 Carson Show. Strange ache in my legs last night and is still there this morning although not as bad. Methinks too much bed time in the past few days. Must try and get out for a wee walk today, but other than that, The masters is my priority.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. SAP is done and so is tomorrow. Don't miss Steve Martin as the Great Flydini from a 1962 Carson Show. Strange ache in my legs last night and is still there this morning although not as bad. Methinks too much bed time in the past few days. Must try and get out for a wee walk today, but other than that, The masters is my priority.


Morning, Don. Loved the Steve Martin bit ............. and learned about how a key works. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

TGIF Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Loved the Steve Martin bit ............. and learned about how a key works. :clap::clap:


I just knew you would enjoy that bit of Tom Foolery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just knew you would enjoy that bit of Tom Foolery.


Figured out how he did it quickly, but it was still a great bit. :clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day All - *TGIF!*
Everything's freshly iced here - looks nice but then I don't have to go out in it!

Hope you're feeling better Don - does walking around help your legs?

Take care everybody and enjoy the day, it's different from all the others!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day All - *TGIF!*
> Everything's freshly iced here - looks nice but then I don't have to go out in it!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better Don - does walking around help your legs?
> 
> Take care everybody and enjoy the day, it's different from all the others!


Afternoon, Bill. Hopefuly, the powerlines will stay up. That is always the fear when we get ice storms here in St.John's, since all the powerlines are above ground. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C so all of the overnight snow is once again gone.


----------



## SINC

Good Lord will it never end? Just what we need, another 20 cm or more with 80 kph winds driving it, on top of the three feet that won't melt.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

Don - Very sorry to read of your visit to the hospital. I hope things are going much better today and that you are well on the mend. 

The weather here has been miserable the last few days - lots of very wet clumpy snow yesterday, overcast and looking like more to come today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is what we should be getting this time of year, not you folks. Hopefully, it shall not be as bad as EC forecasts. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> Don - Very sorry to read of your visit to the hospital. I hope things are going much better today and that you are well on the mend.
> 
> The weather here has been miserable the last few days - lots of very wet clumpy snow yesterday, overcast and looking like more to come today.


Afternoon, Kim. Guess Calgary could use a Chinook about now. Does that happen in April?

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

I'm not sure "weather" an actual Chinook can happen in the spring, but we can certainly have Chinook-like conditions...going from stormy sub zero, to breezily warm and melting within hours. These rapid change conditions are very stressful for gardens, let alone humans. 

Life is treating me fine thanks, just extremely busy these days with friends and family. 

How are you and yours?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm not sure "weather" an actual Chinook can happen in the spring, but we can certainly have Chinook-like conditions...going from stormy sub zero, to breezily warm and melting within hours. These rapid change conditions are very stressful for gardens, let alone humans.
> 
> Life is treating me fine thanks, just extremely busy these days with friends and family.
> 
> How are you and yours?


We have been getting warmer temps with more sunshine this April than in the past. The crocus are in full bloom, which is rare prior to May. Still, I am not complaining.

All goes well here. Finishing up grading and getting next semester's online material ready prior to my eye surgery. Then, I shall be all set once Spring semester starts.

How is Kacey these days?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening all. A wet, windy, and cold (for these parts, after all the lovely weather of the past few weeks) and otherwise mostly quiet Friday on-the-go here. Did my early-am walk, and enjoyed seeing all the 'greening' that's going on, most the trees & shrubs are leafing out now, some almost fully, and green has always been a favourite colour of mine!! But I didn't really appreciate the 'feeling' of the morning ... for the past few days we seem to have slipped back into much more winter-like weather (for these parts), much as we experienced in the past couple of springs. Oh well, have no control over the weather, must "grin & bear". It's damp-cold, but at least there's no shovelling involved, well, at least not right here, but definitely in many other parts of the Province. The local skiers will love it - the mountains will be getting a good dump of the white stuff today -- and that's where all snow should fall, eh!! (don't you agree Don!!)

Jean's currently enjoying a little lay-down time, then when up, we'll enjoy an afternoon 'break', but quite sure it will be inside, and not out on the balcony .. darn!!

The fixings are on-the-go for one of our often-made dinners - fish for she, pork chop for me - will add a little leftover "re-fried" kidney beans (from yesterday), and a good helping of freshly-made cole slaw (w/apple, orange, and banana added).

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Sounds as if you have things under control. Glad to hear that Jean is on the upswing. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good (late) afternoon everybody.

The weather is certainly well mixed across the country, but to some extent I guess that what we should expect in the transition from winter into spring.
While we normally do get dumped on every April, I could easily give the freezing rain a pass.

The power has flickered a few times (my UPS has clicked in/out several times this afternoon), but my wireless broadband was down for a few hours. One reason why I won't be using "the Cloud".

EC has removed the freezing rain warning and predicts a low of +3° tonight, which is fine with me as we currently are sitting at +2.5°

I think we'll pass on the wine tonight and move directly on to hearty home made turkey soup for supper.

TTFN - keep warm


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> ..... I think we'll pass on the wine tonight and move directly on to hearty home made turkey soup for supper. TTFN - keep warm


Sounds good Bill, I could really go for that today!!! Enjoy!!! 
I must get to doing the same one of these days - we have the 'bones & all' in the freezer 'ready & waiting' for me to do so .... someday soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well it is certainly different here this year, Bill. We should be getting what Don is getting, and as of today, there is no snow on the ground and the ground has thawed so any precip goes down into the soil.


----------



## groovetube

evening. Sounds like spring is coming your way G.

I drove to Hamilton to play and thought I was going to face major use storms, but nada. Clear all the way to and from. I'll headed to Ottawa to play tomorrow, hopefully it'll be clear as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> evening. Sounds like spring is coming your way G.
> 
> I drove to Hamilton to play and thought I was going to face major use storms, but nada. Clear all the way to and from. I'll headed to Ottawa to play tomorrow, hopefully it'll be clear as well.


Evening, Tim. I would not say Spring is coming our way as much as an earlier exit to Winter ................ maybe. Winter is not really over until May 24th, and we could still get 30cm of snow between now and then. Still, with each passing day with no snow on the ground, the onset of Spring seems to get closer.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Tim. I would not say Spring is coming our way as much as an earlier exit to Winter ................ maybe. Winter is not really over until May 24th, and we could still get 30cm of snow between now and then. Still, with each passing day with no snow on the ground, the onset of Spring seems to get closer.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Well here's hoping!

Been great, playing a lot lately, short jaunts to out of town stuff, really looking forward to being in Ottawa tomorrow night, and hopefully see a few close friends. For whatever reason I don't many chances to play Ottawa, I used to quite a bit. Normally my wife might join me on something like this since O is her hometown, but she's leaving on a biz trip to California, and mixing the 2nd week to see her mom in LA, and Dad, in BC.

I'll be bacheloring for 2 weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well here's hoping!
> 
> Been great, playing a lot lately, short jaunts to out of town stuff, really looking forward to being in Ottawa tomorrow night, and hopefully see a few close friends. For whatever reason I don't many chances to play Ottawa, I used to quite a bit. Normally my wife might join me on something like this since O is her hometown, but she's leaving on a biz trip to California, and mixing the 2nd week to see her mom in LA, and Dad, in BC.
> 
> I'll be bacheloring for 2 weeks.


Good to hear, Tim. My wife is at a conference in San Diego, and then visiting her sister in Phoenix. She will be shocked to experience the +4C temps when she arrives home on Sunday, but at least there is no snow on the ground anymore.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's look on the bright side, mes amis ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall start the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

A coffee works for me Marc, and today will be spent rooting for Fred Couples in the Masters.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee works for me Marc, and today will be spent rooting for Fred Couples in the Masters.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Care for breakfast? Yes, I too like Couples. Still, any underdog would get my vote ................... anyone but Tiger. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and sunny as we approach noon. Think that this might be a good time to get the BBQ ready for some lunch and hot dogs. No beer, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Broke down and had a beer with a couple of hot dogs with Stephen. We actually talked about baseball, which was the only topic my father and I could really talk about way back when. I never had a beer with my father, but Stephen and I sat outside and chatted. With +7C temps and some sunshine it was a nice way to spend an hour or so.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Broke down and had a beer with a couple of hot dogs with Stephen. We actually talked about baseball, which was the only topic my father and I could really talk about way back when. I never had a beer with my father, but Stephen and I sat outside and chatted. With +7C temps and some sunshine it was a nice way to spend an hour or so.


I assume you talked about that knuckleball slo mo on SAP today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I assume you talked about that knuckleball slo mo on SAP today?


I showed it to him, Don .............. but then he wanted me to show him how to throw it. I showed him how it is held, but could not throw that sort of pitch. 

Amazing clip about the penguin chicks. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I almost had to go down to the Cut List to find Phil Mickelson's score. Sad .............


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I showed it to him, Don .............. but then he wanted me to show him how to throw it. I showed him how it is held, but could not throw that sort of pitch.



Hmmm...??? I just did some searching on the knuckleball, and according to some physics science guys, the knuckleball actually takes a smooth trajectory (projectory basketball only) path, but does not follow a normal path due to its slow spin rate and just gives the *impression* that it's changing directions.

Oh?? Hmmm... tell that to the filming cameras and my eyes and brain.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I just did some searching on the knuckleball, and according to some physics science guys, the knuckleball actually takes a smooth trajectory (projectory basketball only) path, but does not follow a normal path due to its slow spin rate and just gives the *impression* that it's changing directions.
> 
> Oh?? Hmmm... tell that to the filming cameras and my eyes and brain.


I bunted off of the knuckleballer for the Atlanta Braves, Phil Niekro, once back in 1976. He was in Atlanta for a charity event (I was going to university at the time at the Univ. of Georgia in Athens, GA) and for $5, which went to the Boys and Girls Club of Atlanta, you could try to hit three knuckleballs. I swung and missed the first one, tipped off the second one and laid down a bunt on my final pitch. He said it would have most likely gone for a hit since it was well positioned ....... and I was fast at the time. :lmao:

It is an amazing pitch ............. sort of like trying to swat a butterfly.


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, did some painting of trim at the studio last night and finished the 2nd and 3rd coat today, now relaxing before I have to go back to the studio tomorrow to set everything up again


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, did some painting of trim at the studio last night and finished the 2nd and 3rd coat today, now relaxing before I have to go back to the studio tomorrow to set everything up again


Evening, Kim. Good to hear the studio is shaping up so well. I am having a cup of coffee right now ................. need to stay up to pick Deborah up at the airport at 1:15AM. :yawn:


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. Good to hear the studio is shaping up so well. I am having a cup of coffee right now ................. need to stay up to pick Deborah up at the airport at 1:15AM. :yawn:


I'll join you in a cup of coffee Marc.......need something to make sure that I don't fall asleep too early, then i will get up too early and that's just not good


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I'll join you in a cup of coffee Marc.......need something to make sure that I don't fall asleep too early, then i will get up too early and that's just not good


Good idea. I have to stay up and I could use the company. How are the new pianos working out in the new studio?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea. I have to stay up and I could use the company. How are the new pianos working out in the new studio?


I wish that you could come and see the studio it is amazing and the pianos have been tuned and sound beautiful. A friend came over to see the studio and she was blown away and the trim hadn't been painted yet


----------



## javaqueen

When the studio is completely finished I will post some pictures here for you to see


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> When the studio is completely finished I will post some pictures here for you to see


Cool. You should be proud.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I bunted off of the knuckleballer for the Atlanta Braves, Phil Niekro, once back in 1976. He was in Atlanta for a charity event (I was going to university at the time at the Univ. of Georgia in Athens, GA) and for $5, which went to the Boys and Girls Club of Atlanta, you could try to hit three knuckleballs. I swung and missed the first one, tipped off the second one and laid down a bunt on my final pitch. He said it would have most likely gone for a hit since it was well positioned ....... and I was fast at the time. :lmao:
> 
> It is an amazing pitch ............. sort of like trying to swat a butterfly.



Neat.

But ass the physics guys say, the knuckleball "supposedly" takes a smooth but just not normal or expected path, so did his pitches actually appear to move like a butterfly?

PS: two out of three contacts I'd say is pretty impressive for any hitter. Congrats!!


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. You should be proud.


I am very happy with my new studio yes  

How long until you have to leave to pick up Deborah?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Neat.
> 
> But ass the physics guys say, the knuckleball "supposedly" takes a smooth but just not normal or expected path, so did his pitches actually appear to move like a butterfly?
> 
> PS: two out of three contacts I'd say is pretty impressive for any hitter. Congrats!!


When I was a kid, someone gave me a book about how to bunt. I became quiet good at it and can still place a bunt to a certain spot in the infield. The trick to bunting a knuckleball, and most other pitches, is not to lunge at the ball, but actually pull the bat back until the moment of contact. Still, that knuckleball was amazing to watch flit by me. Only one person actually made real contact, and he said it was a lucky hit.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am very happy with my new studio yes
> 
> How long until you have to leave to pick up Deborah?


I leave in just over an hour. Her flight gets in at about 115AM, but we are only about a 10-15 minute ride from the airport.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> I leave in just over an hour. Her flight gets in at about 115AM, but we are only about a 10-15 minute ride from the airport.


Nice to be that close to the airport  do you hear the planes much?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Nice to be that close to the airport  do you hear the planes much?


Not really since the flight paths come from another direction. Of course, growing up as a child I lived close to LaGuardia Airport and they would rumble overhead all hours of the day and night. After a while, one got so used to them that you would not hear them ............ sort of like living near a railroad track.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to go get Deborah. So, I shall call it a night and see you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Leave your request for Sunday Brunch here ................. maybe we can get John to make us something really special. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for brunch, so I shall get the coffee brewing in hopes that John shall arrive to make us all a grand Sunday Brunch. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Hope the morning finds everyone well. I'll help out Marc with breakfast this morning .. so he can sleep in a little more. 

On the menu:

- fresh fruit juices.
- toast, or freshly-baked biscuits and croissants.
- 'dollar' pancakes (w/syrup and other topping choices).
- omelette (w/choices of two different cheeses, freshly-sliced mushrooms, red & green peppers and tomato, and diced ham and/or bacon.

Enjoy ...


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Just a Butter Toffee for me today. Wet and dreary here.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Hope the morning finds everyone well. I'll help out Marc with breakfast this morning .. so he can sleep in a little more.
> 
> On the menu:
> 
> - fresh fruit juices.
> - toast, or freshly-baked biscuits and croissants.
> - 'dollar' pancakes (w/syrup and other topping choices).
> - omelette (w/choices of two different cheeses, freshly-sliced mushrooms, red & green peppers and tomato, and diced ham and/or bacon.
> 
> Enjoy ...


Thanks, John. Was not sleeping, however. Took some of the doxies up to a local golf course to run around. The course will be open soon, and we can't go up there then.

A fine Sunday Brunch. :clap:

How is Jean this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Just a Butter Toffee for me today. Wet and dreary here.


Morning, Rp. Perfect weather to stay inside and write ........... 

Cloudy and +3C here, so dreary here as well.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes I've got to put the nose to the grind stone but I am "walling" it right now....but I shall do the push to get it done before the n of the month.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, John. Was not sleeping, however. Took some of the doxies up to a local golf course to run around. The course will be open soon, and we can't go up there then.
> 
> A fine Sunday Brunch. :clap:
> 
> How is Jean this morning?


Thanks Marc. I'm hoping she's better than she was yesterday .. she had a rather rough afternoon (with back spasms and pain) .... she's still sleeping, hope she awakes feeling much better.

We had a great dim sum yesterday morning. The gang at the restaurant was happy to see us. And the food just seemed to be exceptionally good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes I've got to put the nose to the grind stone but I am "walling" it right now....but I shall do the push to get it done before the n of the month.


When you say "walling" do you mean that you have set a wall around your data research and will not go beyond what you already have research and obtained? If so, a wise move.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. I'm hoping she's better than she was yesterday .. she had a rather rough afternoon (with back spasms and pain) .... she's still sleeping, hope she awakes feeling much better.
> 
> We had a great dim sum yesterday morning. The gang at the restaurant was happy to see us. And the food just seemed to be exceptionally good.


Well, hopefully she will feel better today. Do the doctor's know what is causing this on and off pain?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, hopefully she will feel better today. Do the doctor's know what is causing this on and off pain?


She had a small compression fracture (lower spine) .. she was told it was minor, but regardless, it would take a good 6 or more weeks to heal. She has always had some lower back trouble, the fall made matters worse. The muscle spasms are very painful.

Plus, one side effect of her self-treatment -- she used a heating pad the first day and ended up severely-burning an area on her back -- it's healing, but taking its time as well, and it's been a very painful issue for her. The pad was one of those you put in a microwave to heat up, and I guess she got it too hot, and must have fallen asleep on it. The burn was very severe, and the doctor was quite shocked. A warning for anyone else who might use one of these rigs - they can be quite dangerous!!

She'll see her doctor again tomorrow, and have him diagnose her present situation.


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> She had a small compression fracture (lower spine) .. she was told it was minor, but regardless, it would take a good 6 or more weeks to heal. She has always had some lower back trouble, the fall made matters worse. The muscle spasms are very painful.
> 
> Plus, one side effect of her self-treatment -- she used a heating pad the first day and ended up severely-burning an area on her back -- it's healing, but taking its time as well, and it's been a very painful issue for her. The pad was one of those you put in a microwave to heat up, and I guess she got it too hot, and must have fallen asleep on it. The burn was very severe, and the doctor was quite shocked. A warning for anyone else who might use one of these rigs - they can be quite dangerous!!
> 
> She'll see her doctor again tomorrow, and have him diagnose her present situation.


Good morning John, thanks for brunch 

I am glad that Jean is healing from both the lower back pain and the burn on her back, that is very scary to get burned from a heating pad *yikes* I am continuing to keep you both in my thoughts


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> She had a small compression fracture (lower spine) .. she was told it was minor, but regardless, it would take a good 6 or more weeks to heal. She has always had some lower back trouble, the fall made matters worse. The muscle spasms are very painful.
> 
> Plus, one side effect of her self-treatment -- she used a heating pad the first day and ended up severely-burning an area on her back -- it's healing, but taking its time as well, and it's been a very painful issue for her. The pad was one of those you put in a microwave to heat up, and I guess she got it too hot, and must have fallen asleep on it. The burn was very severe, and the doctor was quite shocked. A warning for anyone else who might use one of these rigs - they can be quite dangerous!!
> 
> She'll see her doctor again tomorrow, and have him diagnose her present situation.


Sorry to hear this, John. Luckily, she has your love and support.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> Good morning John, thanks for brunch
> 
> I am glad that Jean is healing from both the lower back pain and the burn on her back, that is very scary to get burned from a heating pad *yikes* I am continuing to keep you both in my thoughts


Thanks Kim ...


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, John. Luckily, she has your love and support.


Thanks Marc .... she'll get over this .. she's a real fighter!! And we have plans to enjoy summer!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc .... she'll get over this .. she's a real fighter!! And we have plans to enjoy summer!!


Good to hear. What are your plans?


----------



## winwintoo

<RANT>Bad news. You might think you are "grown up", but as long as *YOU* remain alive, so will those "adults" who found fault with your music, your haircut, your life choices, your clothing. And they will continue to find fault, but they've added some additional sins to their list of grievances about anyone younger. 

No matter what you've done, how much you've contributed, how deep your commitments, how vast your accomplishments, you have failed in their eyes.

You owe them.

And, the world runs on their time.

Nothing in your life is as important as what they demand. Right now.
</RANT>

Silly old goat down the hall


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How are you today?


Morning Marc, I'm doing well just having some coffee before we head over to the studio to get it all set up and ready for Monday



johnp said:


> Thanks Kim ...


Anytime John


----------



## javaqueen

winwintoo said:


> <RANT>Bad news. You might think you are "grown up", but as long as *YOU* remain alive, so will those "adults" who found fault with your music, your haircut, your life choices, your clothing. And they will continue to find fault, but they've added some additional sins to their list of grievances about anyone younger.
> 
> No matter what you've done, how much you've contributed, how deep your commitments, how vast your accomplishments, you have failed in their eyes.
> 
> You owe them.
> 
> And, the world runs on their time.
> 
> Nothing in your life is as important as what they demand. Right now.
> </RANT>
> 
> Silly old goat down the hall


Good morning Margaret *wave*

I am sorry that you are dealing with a silly old goat down the hall


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. I have been laying very low and am still very weak. Not sure I can accomplish treadmill stress/rest test Thursday as planned. I doubt my hips will stand the treadmill and I am very concerned if they stress my heart to the level they want to, it will bring on cardiac arrest. I have never understood why doctors want to take you to the very brink of death to supposedly 'help you'.

SAP has gone to the dogs today, but no one here will be interested, or will they?


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> I have never understood why doctors want to take you to the very brink of death to supposedly 'help you'.


I took one passenger to a heart clinic at a hospital, and if it was any farther from the front entrance it would have been in the next town.

I mused that this must be their way of weeding-out the ones not worth worrying about. 

beejacon


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. I have been laying very low and am still very weak. Not sure I can accomplish treadmill stress/rest test Thursday as planned. I doubt my hips will stand the treadmill and I am very concerned if they stress my heart to the level they want to, it will bring on cardiac arrest. I have never understood why doctors want to take you to the very brink of death to supposedly 'help you'.
> 
> SAP has gone to the dogs today, but no one here will be interested, or will they?


Sorry to hear that Don. I'll be praying for you. When my sister was very ill recently, it was very hard to watch the torture that was necessary in order for them to treat her. Now that she's out of hospital and on the mend we realize it was worth it.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> <RANT>Bad news. You might think you are "grown up", but as long as *YOU* remain alive, so will those "adults" who found fault with your music, your haircut, your life choices, your clothing. And they will continue to find fault, but they've added some additional sins to their list of grievances about anyone younger.
> 
> No matter what you've done, how much you've contributed, how deep your commitments, how vast your accomplishments, you have failed in their eyes.
> 
> You owe them.
> 
> And, the world runs on their time.
> 
> Nothing in your life is as important as what they demand. Right now.
> </RANT>
> 
> Silly old goat down the hall


Well, look on the bright side, Margaret ................... you are alive and well enough to withstand their selfishness. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ..... What are your plans?


Hoping to enjoy some trips & stays in areas from here to BC's southern interior. 

First trip is being planned for some time in May - want to get back to the Osoyoos/Oliver area of the Okanagan again - a desert area of BC, lovely, warm weather, and so many wineries to tour, and wines to taste, eh!!  

In July, when the 'local' weather is warmer (hopefully!!), it will be a trip & stay to a lake/mountain resort with hot spring pools that we know and much-enjoy. It's only a couple of hours from here, and the stay will be to celebrate the daughter's birthday.

In August .. time will tell? Maybe back to the Okanagan?

The daughter is presently 'retired' .. and looking forward to enjoying some 'real' summer time this year, and that sounds good to us!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc, I'm doing well just having some coffee before we head over to the studio to get it all set up and ready for Monday
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime John


Had some strong coffee and finished my grading for winter semester. Now, I want to get my four online courses ready for Spring semester starting in May prior to my eye surgery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. I have been laying very low and am still very weak. Not sure I can accomplish treadmill stress/rest test Thursday as planned. I doubt my hips will stand the treadmill and I am very concerned if they stress my heart to the level they want to, it will bring on cardiac arrest. I have never understood why doctors want to take you to the very brink of death to supposedly 'help you'.
> 
> SAP has gone to the dogs today, but no one here will be interested, or will they?


Hopefully the doctors will agree with you, Don. The stress test I had to take to get insurance pushed me to the limit. Luckily, I had a good heart, but my knees were screaming at me to stop. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. I have been laying very low and am still very weak. Not sure I can accomplish treadmill stress/rest test Thursday as planned. I doubt my hips will stand the treadmill and I am very concerned if they stress my heart to the level they want to, it will bring on cardiac arrest. I have never understood why doctors want to take you to the very brink of death to supposedly 'help you'.
> 
> SAP has gone to the dogs today, but no one here will be interested, or will they?



Not to worry SINC, and I used to think the same thing. But they are aware of your situation and they keep very close watch on your hooked up monitoring sensors and vitals, and know what to be cautious of.

I had to take a treadmill stress about 2 years ago, also with sore/weak legs and hips.

I explained the fact to the Dr. and his assistant that my slow walking max distance was about a few 100 meters before the leg/hip pain became excruciating.

When that time arrived on the treadmill, I just let them know that I'd hit my limit and they stopped the treadmill.

The Dr. was satisfied as he had got all the data he needed, and I was quite surprised when he said I was actually "above average for my age and sedentary lifestyle.

So good luck with your treadmill workout, and just Keep Calm and Do Your Thing.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Hopefully the doctors will agree with you, Don. The stress test I had to take to get insurance pushed me to the limit. Luckily, I had a good heart, but my knees were screaming at me to stop. Bonne chance, mon ami.


I agree ... and good luck Don. 
I had one about a year+ ago ... my heart and I passed, but when the "technician from h..." offered me the chance to stop, I sure went for it!! I found the whole procedure quite uncomfortable to endure.

Edit to add: Good post and advice Patrick ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was a great "And God made a dog" clip ................. and so very true. Of course, the devil made doxies to balance things out and give one pause to consider "Do I really want this ugly beast in my home for the next decade or so?" Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

... Marc .... saw this wonderful picture (painting) the other day .. thought you might enjoy (if you haven't already seen it).


----------



## pm-r

Sigh!!!  ;( Another Sunday's peace and quiet broken, just like all mornings and days have been for the last 2-3 weeks, not by any neighbour's blower or mower, but by two different woodpeckers!!!

We love having birds in our rural heavily wooded property, but one large and one smaller one, about 1/3 the size, have decided to peck away almost endlessly on two of our fir tree mounted cedar wood birdhouses.

But after 2-3 hours of incessant pecking it really becomes a bit much. ;(

I finally had to use a water hose sprayer this morning at 10:30+ after 2+ hours of their incessant pecking to discourage them, and it was actually my wife's suggestion to do so, so it was even more annoying for her, probably because her hearing is much better than mine. Actually the empty bird houses act like speaker enclosures and amplify their pecking noise, definitely not like pecking on a old semi-rotten tree.

So some peace at last, at least for a bit of respite until at least one of them returns, if not both later.

Any of you birder know why they would be pecking away for so long and throughout the day, and for 2-3 weeks now?

I thought it might be to attract a mate or something, but that's a long time now to "strike out" if that was the reason.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I thought it might be to attract a mate or something, but that's a long time now to "strike out" if that was the reason.


Patrick ... it's their mating time, and from what I've heard, the incessant pecking is part of the territorial display .. and according to a bird guy I heard on a radio show recently, it should be over soon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Sorry to hear that Don. I'll be praying for you. When my sister was very ill recently, it was very hard to watch the torture that was necessary in order for them to treat her. Now that she's out of hospital and on the mend we realize it was worth it.


Good to hear, Margaret. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hoping to enjoy some trips & stays in areas from here to BC's southern interior.
> 
> First trip is being planned for some time in May - want to get back to the Osoyoos/Oliver area of the Okanagan again - a desert area of BC, lovely, warm weather, and so many wineries to tour, and wines to taste, eh!!
> 
> In July, when the 'local' weather is warmer (hopefully!!), it will be a trip & stay to a lake/mountain resort with hot spring pools that we know and much-enjoy. It's only a couple of hours from here, and the stay will be to celebrate the daughter's birthday.
> 
> In August .. time will tell? Maybe back to the Okanagan?
> 
> The daughter is presently 'retired' .. and looking forward to enjoying some 'real' summer time this year, and that sounds good to us!!


Sounds like an array of grand trips, John. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... Marc .... saw this wonderful picture (painting) the other day .. thought you might enjoy (if you haven't already seen it).


Cute. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, had to watch that clip about interesting pet combos twice. Of course, the doxie and the child in the tub was cute, but hard on the doxie's back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone up for Sunday 4PM High Tea?


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Patrick ... it's their mating time, and from what I've heard, the incessant pecking is part of the territorial display .. and according to a bird guy I heard on a radio show recently, it should be over soon!!


Thanks for the info John.

And if their "incessant pecking is part of the territorial display", then any bird within a 1/4 mile radius will sure hear it. 

The strange part is that we've been here for almost 16 years and have had many woodpeckers nesting in the trees, and the birdhouses have been up for at least 10 years, and we have only experienced a small bit of their pecking anywhere before this year.

Maybe they are like the later younger generations that like their sound long and *loud*.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the info John.
> 
> And if their "incessant pecking is part of the territorial display", then any bird within a 1/4 mile radius will sure hear it.
> 
> The strange part is that we've been here for almost 16 years and have had many woodpeckers nesting in the trees, and the birdhouses have been up for at least 10 years, and we have only experienced a small bit of their pecking anywhere before this year.
> 
> Maybe they are like the later younger generations that like their sound long and *loud*.


They've been doing their thing here this spring a little more than usual as well (based on my experiences) ..... especially a week ago .. not much since then though, so I guess they're all paired up and tending nests, and the like.
On a positive note, I've seen more birds, and different species of birds this spring than the past few springs. No swallows as yet, but they'll soon be here - I hope. We love to watch them do their fedding aerobatics when we're out doing our balcony breaks. And if lucky, we'll have a pair or two nesting nearby, and catch some sights of the young on our balcony during their early flying days.


----------



## pm-r

Just for you golfers engrossed in the Agusta 2013 Masters, and I'm afraid I follow her sentiments and I've only played maybe a dozen times and I sure don't get engrossed in the game, or even viewing, except maybe some highlights.

And as you probably know, the winner only gets to keep and wear the coveted green blaser, under certain rules, for a year, and then it must be returned to the Agusta Golfclub where it's put into storage, then the winner is only allowed to wear it when he's at the Agusta clubhouse or on the property.


----------



## javaqueen

pm-r said:


> Just for you golfers engrossed in the Agusta 2013 Masters, and I'm afraid I follow her sentiments and I've only played maybe a dozen times and I sure don't get engrossed in the game, or even viewing, except maybe some highlights.
> 
> And as you probably know, the winner only gets to keep and wear the coveted green blaser, under certain rules, for a year, and then it must be returned to the Agusta Golfclub where it's put into storage, then the winner is only allowed to wear it when he's at the Agusta clubhouse or on the property.


perfect comic


----------



## javaqueen

Don I am thinking of you and will be thinking of you during your stress test


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Just got back from a fine Indian meal made by people from India. Very traditional ................... and hot. So, we now need lots of water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Just got back from a fine Indian meal made by people from India. Very traditional ................... and hot. So, we now need lots of water.


I'm a bit late responding here, but for the next time you end up eating some much too HOT spicy food and your mouth, tongue and maybe throat are "burning up", just put a good dose of some salt and maybe add a dash of lemon or lime juice into the palm of your hand, and "throw" it onto your tongue and mouth area.

And maybe add a beer or some wine to swirl it around a few minutes later.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm a bit late responding here, but for the next time you end up eating some much too HOT spicy food and your mouth, tongue and maybe throat are "burning up", just put a good dose of some salt and maybe add a dash of lemon or lime juice into the palm of your hand, and "throw" it onto your tongue and mouth area.
> 
> And maybe add a beer or some wine to swirl it around a few minutes later.


Good idea, Patrick. Still, it was a grand meal and not that spicy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Way too early for breakfast, at least for humans. The doxies, however, wanted to go outside early. Seems that we had a bit of a dusting of snow and with -1C temps they wanted to go outside and play. Go figure??? How did they know???? So, they have been fed and let outside to play, and are now back inside and going back to sleep. I shall do the same once everyone has truly settled down once again. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just the right time for breakfast and some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had lunch outside. It is only +4C, but with sunny blue skies it is a nice day to be outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thanks for the byline with my two pictures from Kingburg, NS. Merci, mon ami.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM ................ High Tea Time. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up to 4PM ................ High Tea Time. Anyone interested?


Sounds good Marc ... I would enjoy a tea break. An Earl Grey, hot, no sugar or cream. Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... I would enjoy a tea break. An Earl Grey, hot, no sugar or cream. Thanks!


Coming right up, John. How are you today .............. and how is Jean feeling?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, John. How are you today .............. and how is Jean feeling?


Hanging in there Marc. It hasn't been a great day for Jean, but she's doing her thing to mimimize the discomfort. Lots of rest needed today .. to help ease the muscle spasms.

I was out and about this morning -- first for my early-am walk (a lovely morning for such, bright, dry, and quite mild ... with lots of birds doing their thing along my route!!), then for a little food shopping, catching various odds & ends to replenish supplies.

I'm pressure-cooking a pork picnic shoulder 'roast' later this afternoon ... some for dinner today, and lots for down-the-road. Haven't done this in qutie some time, so have been consulting the books that came with my cooker - and will keep fingers crossed a little that it works!! 

A little balcony time slated for this afternoon ... daughter's friend passed along another couple of his 'u-make' wines ... looking forward to opening one of the reds today. And if Jean's up to it ... she'll enjoy the rest of the white opened yesterday.

Hope the day's treating you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear that Jean is still having those spasms.


----------



## Sonal

Afternoon everyone.

John, sorry to hear Jean had a rough day--hope the remainder of her recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear that Jean is still having those spasms.


Thanks Marc ... we're confident that time will take care of all this. One good thing, the burn area is healing very well, and not causing the additional grief it was earlier.


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> John, sorry to hear Jean had a rough day--hope the remainder of her recovery goes smoothly.


Afternoon Sonal ... and thanks so much for the well-wishes.
How has today been treating you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Who killed Gumby??????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... we're confident that time will take care of all this. One good thing, the burn area is healing very well, and not causing the additional grief it was earlier.


Good to hear, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> ... ...
> I'm pressure-cooking a pork picnic shoulder 'roast' later this afternoon ... some for dinner today, and lots for down-the-road. Haven't done this in qutie some time, so have been consulting the books that came with my cooker - and will keep fingers crossed a little that it works!!
> ... ...


John, can I ask what kind and brand/model of pressure cooker you are using, and Al or SS?

My about 50 year old old Presto Aluminum has developed a curved bottom and has become quite inefficient for heat transfer on the electric range. My machinist/welding friend was going to try getting it flat again with his 500 ton hydraulic press, but warned me that it might crack while doing so, even if heated appropriately. But unfortunately he had a stroke and is doing very little work.

So I've been looking to buying a new one, even though my cooking wife doesn't like to use them, but the old one suits her fine and preferrers to use it just as a large pot when she makes her delicious chile con carne.




johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... we're confident that time will take care of all this. One good thing, the burn area is healing very well, and not causing the additional grief it was earlier.


That was a bummer, but I'm glad it's getting better.

FWIW: My back really went out almost 50 years ago and I ended up being hospitalized for 4-6 days in the back ward, surrounded by the poor guys who had undergone back surgery and nurses used some sort "bed roll" as they were told not to move otherwise.

I was luckier and my Dr. put me on medication with a "heating pad" under my back, and I was told to stay in that position.

Interestingly, the heating pad was fed by tubes from the pump/heater at the side of the bed, but even more interesting was that the pad's temperature wasn't much more than barely warm.

Maybe they can be rented for Jean's use.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> John, can I ask what kind and brand/model of pressure cooker you are using, and Al or SS?
> .... my Dr. put me on medication with a "heating pad" under my back, and I was told to stay in that position. Interestingly, the heating pad was fed by tubes from the pump/heater at the side of the bed, but even more interesting was that the pad's temperature wasn't much more than barely warm. Maybe they can be rented for Jean's use.


Patrick ... I have a Kuhn Rikon (Swiss-made) pressure cooker. 
It's a rather expensive make, but after researching reviews, I went for it!! It works perfectly!! I have this one - 
Kuhn Rikon Switzerland Products: 7 Qt Pressure Cooker

I bought it about three years ago from CityChef, an online dealer of such here -
City Chef Kitchenware - Home

... and thanks for the tip re: that heating pad. It sounds like something her doctor should be asked about. At present, she's using an electric blanket, on a low setting, and only when she seems to want it. It's finding a position that's comfortable - when lying and sitting - that seems to be the biggest problem at present. 

Cheers!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Patrick ... I have a Kuhn Rikon (Swiss-made) pressure cooker.
> It's a rather expensive make, but after researching reviews, I went for it!! It works perfectly!! I have this one -
> Kuhn Rikon Switzerland Products: 7 Qt Pressure Cooker
> 
> I bought it about three years ago from CityChef, an online dealer of such here -
> City Chef Kitchenware - Home
> 
> ... and thanks for the tip re: that heating pad. It sounds like something her doctor should be asked about. At present, she's using an electric blanket, on a low setting, and only when she seems to want it. It's finding a position that's comfortable - when lying and sitting - that seems to be the biggest problem at present.
> 
> Cheers!



WOW!! That's like the Rolls Royce of pressure cookers. 

I think I paid about maybe $40.00± for my Presto pressure cooker about the 1970's that has served very well, but then I don't think that BC's auto gas was even $0.60/*gallon*!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thanks again for using my pics from NS and giving me a byline. Merci, mon ami. Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Posting #77,777 and since 7 is my lucky number, what better place to have it posting than here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

I thought you pulled the plug 36 minutes ago??  beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I thought you pulled the plug 36 minutes ago??  beejacon


Well, St.John's is 30 minutes away from Atlantic Time ................... so now I just have to account for the missing 6 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but the coffee is nearly brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for breakfast. I have been enjoy a cup or two of coffee sitting outside on my back deck. Very sunny and +3C temps, with no wind, make it a nice and quiet experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunchtime. Anyone want some BBQ hot dogs? They are actually turkey franks, without nitrates, beef-byproducts, and the other things that make hot dogs not the lunch of choice anymore. Still, they look like hot dogs .................


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'll take a tube-steak.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Lunchtime. Anyone want some BBQ hot dogs? They are actually turkey franks, without nitrates, beef-byproducts, and the other things that make hot dogs not the lunch of choice anymore. Still, they look like hot dogs .................


Marc ... we use those, and chicken ones as well ... not often, but when we have the urge for a 'dog' lunch or supper. They're good in beans too.
It's a little too early here for lunch ... so will pass for now ... but what you're fixing sounds good!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'll take a tube-steak.


Coming right up, Rp. Will that be a regular Canadian "tube steak" or one from the US?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... we use those, and chicken ones as well ... not often, but when we have the urge for a 'dog' lunch or supper. They're good in beans too.
> It's a little too early here for lunch ... so will pass for now ... but what you're fixing sounds good!!


Well, if you get hungry, let me know. We are now starting to serve Jewish deli food here in The Cafe Chez Marc.

How is Jean feeling today?


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, I think I will have that sandwich. 
Don I liked the web bits on verbs as nouns ..... I would gerund-T we all use them.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, if you get hungry, let me know. We are now starting to serve Jewish deli food here in The Cafe Chez Marc.
> How is Jean feeling today?


Wow ... now that would be a sandwich -- for two dinners!! 

Jean's doing pretty good today ... sitting up more, and reading. I picked up a new art book for her today - and she'll eventually have lots of fun with it and her pencils (standard and watercolor).


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, I think I will have that sandwich.
> Don I liked the web bits on verbs as nouns ..... I would gerund-T we all use them.


Coming right up, Rp.

How goes the lit review?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Wow ... now that would be a sandwich -- for two dinners!!
> 
> Jean's doing pretty good today ... sitting up more, and reading. I picked up a new art book for her today - and she'll eventually have lots of fun with it and her pencils (standard and watercolor).


Good to hear, John. Give her my best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to be a bit warm for 4PM High Tea, but I am willing to make some if anyone wants a cup or two. I think that I am going to have some freshly squeezed OJ.


----------



## pm-r

I guess you've all seen The Boomstick and maybe have even tried one, or similar. But a bit *too* much for me thanks.

Actually I prefer normal good quality wiener hotdogs and not the poultry varieties. And besides the fallacy stories of them having ground lips and tails,they are actually made from some decent various cuts of meat.

The Boomstick shots:


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> WOW!! That's like the Rolls Royce of pressure cookers.
> 
> I think I paid about maybe $40.00± for my Presto pressure cooker about the 1970's that has served very well, but then I don't think that BC's auto gas was even $0.60/*gallon*!!


It was more than I needed to spend ... but I needed a new toy for the kitchen, and figured what the heh, eh!! I also had a Presto ... way back when .. . probably paid less than you did for yours. It worked, but it was a touch difficult to regulate temperature, and I was a bit afraid of it at times. Not this one .. it's stainless steel (not aluminum) and has a heavy base, and once up to temperature (and there's none of that rocking, whistling thing-me -- just a gauge that rises, and shows two red lines of temperature), it's very easy to regulate. And it is really "safety-featured" ... 

A side note -- that pork shoulder really turned out good!! I trimmed it down in size a little before coooking, but even with that, it went in the cooker at likely a good 4 pounds or so.

Another side note -- bought my first car (a VW bug) in Vancouver in 1963 .... gas for it at that time was $.30/gallon ... it cost about $3.50 to fill it!! (and be able to get a free glass from Shell!!).


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess you've all seen The Boomstick and maybe have even tried one, or similar. But a bit *too* much for me thanks.
> 
> Actually I prefer normal good quality wiener hotdogs and not the poultry varieties. And besides the fallacy stories of them having ground lips and tails,they are actually made from some decent various cuts of meat.
> 
> The Boomstick shots:


We would have to share that one, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Keep your face to the sunshine and you will never see the shadow
- Helen Keller


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Keep your face to the sunshine and you will never see the shadow
> - Helen Keller


Good one .... but out here on the wet, west coast, that might not always be that easy to do!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one .... but out here on the wet, west coast, that might not always be that easy to do!!


Not so easy here in St.John's, where we get less sunshine than any other major Canadian city.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and I shall start our OtHD Breakfast in a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting on my third cup of coffee and breakfast dishes are washed and put away. Now just waiting on the late morning crowd.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missives from Muggings: Letters of Audacious Requests Mark Twain Received, with His Snarky Comments | Brain Pickings

An interesting book about the fan mail Mark Twain received.


----------



## javaqueen

good morning friends *wave* hope that everyone is having a wonderful day today


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Haven't seen much of the day as yet, but some of Marc's great coffee will help me get going!! Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good morning friends *wave* hope that everyone is having a wonderful day today


Morning, Kim. Just made a fresh pot of coffee. Interested?

How are you and the studio today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Haven't seen much of the day as yet, but some of Marc's great coffee will help me get going!! Thanks.


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up.

How is Jean this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

So sad to wake up to the news about Rita MacNeil. I always liked her singing.


"Keep a bit of humility in your pocket. It will come in handy." - Rita MacNeil (1944 - 2013)


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Big day tomorrow as I have an interview for the TA position....so I'm keeping my fingers, toes, and eyes crossed


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Big day tomorrow as I have an interview for the TA position....so I'm keeping my fingers, toes, and eyes crossed


Bonne chance, mon ami. Use me as a reference if that might help.


----------



## Rps

Thanx Marc, I appreciate that. I also was saddened to hear about Rita MacNeil, I know there is a thread out there and I will place my comments there. Hope everyone has a good day. Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanx Marc, I appreciate that. I also was saddened to hear about Rita MacNeil, I know there is a thread out there and I will place my comments there. Hope everyone has a good day. Take care.


Yes, it was sad news.

Hopefully, you shall bring us some good news tomorrow.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All - Hope you're all enjoying todays offerings.

And thank you Marc - your link to the Mark Twain item on the "Brain Pickings" site led me to another treasure - Steve Jobs Stanford commencement address.
(5 Timeless Commencement Addresses | Brain Pickings)_ [I hope the link works properly]_

I don't consider myself to be a big fan of Steve Jobs, from what I have read I doubt I could ever work for him - -not for long anyway. I have however, found that many of his comments contain that rare element - truth/clarity, and the direction to follow one's own course. 

Thanks again for the link


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All - Hope you're all enjoying todays offerings.
> 
> And thank you Marc - your link to the Mark Twain item on the "Brain Pickings" site led me to another treasure - Steve Jobs Stanford commencement address.
> (5 Timeless Commencement Addresses | Brain Pickings)_ [I hope the link works properly]_
> 
> I don't consider myself to be a big fan of Steve Jobs, from what I have read I doubt I could ever work for him - -not for long anyway. I have however, found that many of his comments contain that rare element - truth/clarity, and the direction to follow one's own course.
> 
> Thanks again for the link


Morning, Bill. Yes, the link worked. Merci.

I am still trying to get through the Steve Jobs biography I received as a birthday give six months ago. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Marc, - life is good - and busy

I often fall into the (self-made) trap of following links and reading articles/stuff on the web, spending a lot of time not doing what needs to be done.

Maybe I need a decimal week? I mean it could take me ten days to finally get around to changing a light bulb!

I blame the politicians of course!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Marc, - life is good - and busy
> 
> I often fall into the (self-made) trap of following links and reading articles/stuff on the web, spending a lot of time not doing what needs to be done.
> 
> Maybe I need a decimal week? I mean it could take me ten days to finally get around to changing a light bulb!
> 
> I blame the politicians of course!


Sounds like a viable plan, Bill.


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Marc, - life is good - and busy
> 
> I often fall into the (self-made) trap of following links and reading articles/stuff on the web, spending a lot of time not doing what needs to be done.
> 
> Maybe I need a decimal week? I mean it could take me ten days to finally get around to changing a light bulb!
> 
> I blame the politicians of course!



Gee, and thanks to hear that I'm not the only one!!! 

What a relief. :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with some sunshine at just past 4PM. Shaping up to be a fine day. Anyone interested in some tea? Or a beer?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> +8C with some sunshine at just past 4PM. Shaping up to be a fine day. Anyone interested in some tea? Or a beer?


Tea sounds lovely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea sounds lovely.


Afternoon, Sonal. One lovely tea for a lovely person.

How is Life treating you these days? How is your writing coming along?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. One lovely tea for a lovely person.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days? How is your writing coming along?


Well, I may have just bought too many perennial flowers, so that's a plus. 

I'm trying to revise a piece for submission to an anthology I stumbled upon--the story might be a good fit, but it's not as good as I can make it yet, and the deadline looms--and at the same time, applying for a few mentorship opportunities. (Where I would be the mentor.)

Also trying to catch up on work, and we just got our permit for renovations, so we need to finish moving out of our first floor. There's always something....

Are you finished grading for the semester? Or still more to go?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well, I may have just bought too many perennial flowers, so that's a plus.
> 
> I'm trying to revise a piece for submission to an anthology I stumbled upon--the story might be a good fit, but it's not as good as I can make it yet, and the deadline looms--and at the same time, applying for a few mentorship opportunities. (Where I would be the mentor.)
> 
> Also trying to catch up on work, and we just got our permit for renovations, so we need to finish moving out of our first floor. There's always something....
> 
> Are you finished grading for the semester? Or still more to go?


Welcome to the club ............. at least Deborah's club. She buys way too many perennials each year.

Good luck with your deadline ................ and your renos.

Yes, my grades were submitted on Monday and I just finished uploading all the contents for my four grad courses for Intersession and Summer. Wanted to do this before my eye surgery next Wed. My new 13" MacBook Pro with retina display just came in so I shall spend the next week getting it up and running. Then, we shall see (no pun intended).

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> +8C with some sunshine at just past 4PM. Shaping up to be a fine day. Anyone interested in some tea? Or a beer?


My first reaction would be to opt for the beer Marc ... but I best pass ... sure appreciate the offer though!! 
I best wait for the wine I have ready for our break a little later this afternoon ... hopefully, out on the balcony (it's mild, but could be breezy, and I rather dislike these cool westerlies we've been having of late). We'll see how it feels out there in a couple hours.

Marc, you asked about Jean earlier. She's been having a good day today .. some reading, some internet time, and a little drawing. Her stuff .. and nice to see her back to it all. Not pushing it though ... and presently having a early-afternoon rest, and then hoping to be back up by mid-afternoon to enjoy the rest of the white I opened for her yesterday, and maybe a little more drawing. (she's sketching out a 'theme' for a painting she plans to do for the grand-daughter in Calgary, for the new-to-come baby's room).

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> My first reaction would be to opt for the beer Marc ... but I best pass ... sure appreciate the offer though!!
> I best wait for the wine I have ready for our break a little later this afternoon ... hopefully, out on the balcony (it's mild, but could be breezy, and I rather dislike these cool westerlies we've been having of late). We'll see how it feels out there in a couple hours.
> 
> Marc, you asked about Jean earlier. She's been having a good day today .. some reading, some internet time, and a little drawing. Her stuff .. and nice to see her back to it all. Not pushing it though ... and presently having a early-afternoon rest, and then hoping to be back up by mid-afternoon to enjoy the rest of the white I opened for her yesterday, and maybe a little more drawing. (she's sketching out a 'theme' for a painting she plans to do for the grand-daughter in Calgary, for the new-to-come baby's room).
> 
> Cheers!


OK. I have opted for lemonade so we are even. +8C and very sunny now, so I was sitting out on my back deck.

Good to hear that Jean is having a good day today. Hopefully, this will be the start of her upswing to better health. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Our doxies try to do this to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

How In The Heck Does This Work?

Don, I have watched this twice and I still can't figure it our. Amazing............


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> How In The Heck Does This Work? Don, I have watched this twice and I still can't figure it our. Amazing............


... watched, knew what he was going to do, but no clue how he did it.  

... chuckled with the taxi/hearse thing!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> How In The Heck Does This Work?
> 
> Don, I have watched this twice and I still can't figure it our. Amazing............



I sure don't know how he did it, but it's sure well done and presented, and a really good brain teaser puzzler.

At first I suspected that he was using and switching different size frames, but that's not right because there still always 7 tiles across and 9 lengthwise.

Scratching head here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin a bit early tonight. So, I shall see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Me too. Tomorrow at 8:45 is a drug induced stressing of my heart with IV dye injections followed by a scan. Will take 3.5 hours, then back the next day for scanc at rest to take 2.5 hours.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Me too. Tomorrow at 8:45 is a drug induced stressing of my heart with IV dye injections followed by a scan. Will take 3.5 hours, then back the next day for scanc at rest to take 2.5 hours.



I hope everything goes well for you.

Those tests seem to be extreme, but at least very thorough. 

I seems like you'll be in good hands with some of your very through testing Doctors.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too. Tomorrow at 8:45 is a drug induced stressing of my heart with IV dye injections followed by a scan. Will take 3.5 hours, then back the next day for scanc at rest to take 2.5 hours.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Come back to us fit and getting back to good health.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for even coffee. Not sure why I got up early, but I am up so the doxies have been fed and now they are wandering about in the darkness in the backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

To those of you on the west coast .............. Good night, bonne nuit, gute Nacht, buenos noches, buena notte ... However, a beautiful sunrise is slowly starting to form here on the east coast, so I might stay up to watch it out on my back deck with a hot cup of coffee. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise to start the day. Going in a bit to Toyota Plaza to get my snow tires taken off the Rav4. I might be tempting fate, but we shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Just made a fresh pot of coffee. Interested?
> 
> How are you and the studio today?


Morning Marc, the studio is coming along wonderfully, I am tired 



Dr.G. said:


> So sad to wake up to the news about Rita MacNeil. I always liked her singing.
> 
> 
> "Keep a bit of humility in your pocket. It will come in handy." - Rita MacNeil (1944 - 2013)


I am going to miss her voice and her optimism 



SINC said:


> Me too. Tomorrow at 8:45 is a drug induced stressing of my heart with IV dye injections followed by a scan. Will take 3.5 hours, then back the next day for scanc at rest to take 2.5 hours.


Will be thinking of you Don



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A bit early for even coffee. Not sure why I got up early, but I am up so the doxies have been fed and now they are wandering about in the darkness in the backyard.


How are the doxies doing?? Any idea when the new litter will be arriving?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc, the studio is coming along wonderfully, I am tired
> I am going to miss her voice and her optimism
> How are the doxies doing?? Any idea when the new litter will be arriving?




Morning, Kim. Glad to hear the studio is coming along "wonderfully". Kudos.
Tired? How about some freshly brewed coffee?
Gracie is certainly looking pregnant, so we shall see. If she is pregnant, pups should be born in about five weeks. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Glad to hear the studio is coming along "wonderfully". Kudos.
> Tired? How about some freshly brewed coffee?
> Gracie is certainly looking pregnant, so we shall see. If she is pregnant, pups should be born in about five weeks. We shall see.


I would love some coffee and can't wait to hear about Gracie *cheer*


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I would love some coffee and can't wait to hear about Gracie *cheer*


Coffee coming right up, Kim. Won't know for sure if she if pregnant for a few more weeks, and then the pups will be coming a couple of weeks after that.


----------



## SINC

Back home after an hour and a half at the nuclear clinic. My BP was just 80 on 60 this morning and given my condition, docs refused to do any testing until I improve.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back home after an hour and a half at the nuclear clinic. My BP was just 80 on 60 this morning and given my condition, docs refused to do any testing until I improve.


Sorry to hear this, Don. What could cause this low of a BP reading?


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Back home after an hour and a half at the nuclear clinic. My BP was just 80 on 60 this morning and given my condition, docs refused to do any testing until I improve.


Sorry about the setback to the tests Don. Are you taking any different medications now to try and get your BP readings up, or might they be waiting (medication-wise) until you've had the tests?
Good wishes with all of this ....


----------



## Dr.G.

The final game of Wayne Gretzky's career was a 2–1 overtime loss to the Pittsburgh Penguins on April 18, 1999, in Madison Square Garden.  While I shall always remember his as an Edmonton Oiler, I am glad to say I was able to root for The Great One for three years as a NY Ranger. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> The final game of Wayne Gretzky's career was a 2–1 overtime loss to the Pittsburgh Penguins on April 18, 1999, in Madison Square Garden.  While I shall always remember his as an Edmonton Oiler, I am glad to say I was able to root for The Great One for three years as a NY Ranger. :clap::clap::clap:


I've never been much of a hockey fan ... 

But on a side note: did see a few lives games (during the 50's, early-60's) when the Canucks were in the WHL, and a farm-team of the Rangers.
Vancouver Canucks Parent Team affiliate history at hockeydb.com


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, hope things improve for you......but I would have taken that a few years ago as my one level hit 212! You must feel faint quite often, will this impact your ability to drive....I know you love the motorhome ( and who wouldn't)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I've never been much of a hockey fan ...
> 
> But on a side note: did see a few lives games (during the 50's, early-60's) when the Canucks were in the WHL, and a farm-team of the Rangers.
> Vancouver Canucks Parent Team affiliate history at hockeydb.com


Well, he ruled hockey in the the 1980s decade. I went to see the Rangers lose when I was in high school ....... way back in the mid-1960s. Still, I was able to see all the great players from that era.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, just came back from my interview....was very chatty and bright, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Back home after an hour and a half at the nuclear clinic. My BP was just 80 on 60 this morning and given my condition, docs refused to do any testing until I improve.


Did they have on Nitro Glycerin capsules? I know that's a possible side effect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Don, hope things improve for you......but I would have taken that a few years ago as my one level hit 212! You must feel faint quite often, will this impact your ability to drive....I know you love the motorhome ( and who wouldn't)


Was that 212 the systolic reading, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, just came back from my interview....was very chatty and bright, so I'm hopeful.


Good to hear, Rp. Let us know what you find out when you find out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from an hour of raking my lawn out back ........ and picking up the poop that froze and dried out. Yuk. Still, the back yard is ablaze with crocus that somehow are popping up when they were never planted. Interesting. I celebrated with a beer ............. and yelling at the doxies to run around the piles and NOT through them.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Was that 212 the systolic reading, Rp.


That's a 10-4, but I know have it down to normal ratings....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That's a 10-4, but I know have it down to normal ratings....


A systolic reading of 212 is in the high stage 4 range. If it was on the diastolic range, you would be pushing up daisies.

Last time I took my reading last week it was 82 over 125, which is OK for me (still a bit high).


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> A systolic reading of 212 is in the high stage 4 range. If it was on the diastolic range, you would be pushing up daisies.
> 
> Last time I took my reading last week it was 82 over 125, which is OK for me (still a bit high).


Marc ... didn't you mean your last reading was 125 over 82 ... blood pressure is presented as Systolic (the 'contracting' phase of the heart, which is usually the higher value) over Diastolic (the 'resting' phase of the heart, which is usually the lower value).


----------



## iMouse

Ahem, 125 over 82, and yes, 82 is getting up there.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... didn't you mean your last reading was 125 over 82 ... blood pressure is presented as Systolic (the 'contracting' phase of the heart, which is usually the higher value) over Diastolic (the 'resting' phase of the heart, which is usually the lower value).


Oops. Getting a bit dyslexic in my old age.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone ... up to now, it's been quite busy, with lots of time in the kitchen for me -- turkey soup prep's (thanks to bones and stuff saved from a while back, and some fresh veggies, and the like purchased this morning) .. and it's now 'on simmer', and filling the apartment with a rather nice aroma!!

It's out to the balcony time soon ... with what remains of a white and red from yesterday. We haven't got the same weather or temperatures of the past couple of days, but will dress for today, grin & bear, and enjoy what we have. 

It's not been a good day for Jean ... guess she did a little too much yesterday ... but the ups & downs in the healing process are to be expected, as long as the progress leans to the up side, eh!!

Don ... we're thinking of you, and hope you are doing ok this afternoon. 

Cheers to all .. and hope the day's been going well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening everyone ... up to now, it's been quite busy, with lots of time in the kitchen for me -- turkey soup prep's (thanks to bones and stuff saved from a while back, and some fresh veggies, and the like purchased this morning) .. and it's now 'on simmer', and filling the apartment with a rather nice aroma!!
> 
> It's out to the balcony time soon ... with what remains of a white and red from yesterday. We haven't got the same weather or temperatures of the past couple of days, but will dress for today, grin & bear, and enjoy what we have.
> 
> It's not been a good day for Jean ... guess she did a little too much yesterday ... but the ups & downs in the healing process are to be expected, as long as the progress leans to the up side, eh!!
> 
> Don ... we're thinking of you, and hope you are doing ok this afternoon.
> 
> Cheers to all .. and hope the day's been going well.


Sorry to hear about Jean's set back, John. Here's hoping that tomorrow is a better day for her.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about Jean's set back, John. Here's hoping that tomorrow is a better day for her.


... thanks Marc ... she didn't make it out to the balcony with me earlier this afternoon, but she did get up later, and has been reading, and enjoying the 'white' left over from yesterday!! 
.. and I'm quite sure she'll enjoy the soup I have on-the-go for dinner. Well, hope so!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... thanks Marc ... she didn't make it out to the balcony with me earlier this afternoon, but she did get up later, and has been reading, and enjoying the 'white' left over from yesterday!!
> .. and I'm quite sure she'll enjoy the soup I have on-the-go for dinner. Well, hope so!!


We had turkey franks on the BBQ. From coast to coast ............. from sea to sea. Sing her the tune to cheer her up. 

"Oh beautiful is turkey meat,
in whole wheat rolls or broth.
Without the additives we dred,
it makes a grand old lunch.
Oh turkey meat, oh turkey meat,
we love you yes we do.
And let us all just bow our heads
and give thanks to our grandmas."

Sung to the tune of "America the Beautiful"


----------



## iMouse

It's déjà post all over again. - Yogi Berra.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> It's déjà post all over again. - Yogi Berra.


 Well, you can't argue with the umpire.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XY-XshGhMU]Jackie Robinson Steals Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ... ...
> ...
> Gracie is certainly looking pregnant, so we shall see. If she is pregnant, pups should be born in about five weeks. We shall see.


Hmmm...???

My sister-in-law who is very wise and knowledgable about animals. suspected that her supposedly Habanese (looks more like a Shih Tzu (****su) was quite pregnant and she took her's to the vet (two different ones in fact) and several times, and they all said that is was just a "false pregnancy".

Several weeks later it produced eleven pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...???
> 
> My sister-in-law who is very wise and knowledgable about animals. suspected that her supposedly Habanese (looks more like a Shih Tzu (****su) was quite pregnant and she took her's to the vet (two different ones in fact) and several times, and they all said that is was just a "false pregnancy".
> 
> Several weeks later it produced eleven pups.


Yes, Gracie had one false pregnancy a couple of years ago. This is it for her. If she is pregnant, then she will hopefully have a healthy litter. If not, then we will retire her to a life as a house pet. It's a "tough life", but it some of the doxies have to retire and relax. Here is Gracie with her mom, Daisy, resting on her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early once again. Hopefully, all will be feeling better by our TGIF Breakfast. Leave your special orders on the counter and I shall see what I can do tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

I've been formatting my new 13" MacBookPro with retina display. I am very impressed with the quality of the screen resolution ............ even with my vision. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

My first posting from my MBP ...........


----------



## javaqueen

evening everyone, got home about 1/2 hour ago and now to relax and enjoy some quality time with my hubby, hope that you are all having a great evening/day


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My first posting from my MBP ...........


Amazing???

I'm glad it works.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Night All - sleep tight!

Tomorrow we will be having - Friday!

I would like a strong coffee in the morning, please Marc, 
with all the rain I think we might also need an Ark - or at least a canoe ( I think I lost my paddle) . 

Nighty-night


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> evening everyone, got home about 1/2 hour ago and now to relax and enjoy some quality time with my hubby, hope that you are all having a great evening/day


Evening, Kim ................ morning, Kim. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Amazing???
> 
> I'm glad it works.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Night All - sleep tight!
> 
> Tomorrow we will be having - Friday!
> 
> I would like a strong coffee in the morning, please Marc,
> with all the rain I think we might also need an Ark - or at least a canoe ( I think I lost my paddle) .
> 
> Nighty-night


Morning, Bill. Strong coffee is now being brewed in your honor. A fine TGIF Breakfast shall come a bit later. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim ................ morning, Kim. Care for some coffee?


mmmmm, coffee coffee coffee  or in my case java java java

Don been thinking about your very low BP 80 over 60 is quite low, have you been taking BP medication to lower yours??


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Hot java coming right up. How are you today?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All - another fine rainy day - at least it's warmer - for the moment!

Thanks for the coffee Marc - for me, an essential starting fluid!

Have to eat & run this morning, too may things to do & too little time to do it.

I promised myself that when I "retire" I would take it easy, not rush, do things in a relaxed manner - yeah right!

TTFN folks


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All - another fine rainy day - at least it's warmer - for the moment!
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Marc - for me, an essential starting fluid!
> 
> Have to eat & run this morning, too may things to do & too little time to do it.
> 
> I promised myself that when I "retire" I would take it easy, not rush, do things in a relaxed manner - yeah right!
> 
> TTFN folks


Morning, Bill. Yes, coffee is the "essential starting fluid" for me as well. I am making the same sort of promise for when I retire sometime in late 2014 ............. we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great slow motion video clip of the piece of popcorn popping. The pole "dancing" clip was amazing.

How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, check out the pole dancing video this morning on SAP. Still quite weak, but am off to see my GP this afternoon. I apparently had a serious infection with an abscess or cyst that has been troublesome for two weeks now that finally burst Wed, morning. It was responsible for many of my symptoms, so it will be examined today and likely will require antibiotics to clear the last of the infection. It likely had a great deal to do with my issues. I am marginally better since it burst, but it seems to recur every other year or so. Docs at nuclear clinic sent my back to my GP for treatment, so we shall see what happens, that is IF I can see him today. It may have to wait until Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, check out the pole dancing video this morning on SAP. Still quite weak, but am off to see my GP this afternoon. I apparently had a serious infection with an abscess or cyst that has been troublesome for two weeks now that finally burst Wed, morning. It was responsible for many of my symptoms, so it will be examined today and likely will require antibiotics to clear the last of the infection. It likely had a great deal to do with my issues. I am marginally better since it burst, but it seems to recur every other year or so. Docs at nuclear clinic sent my back to my GP for treatment, so we shall see what happens, that is IF I can see him today. It may have to wait until Monday.


Afternoon, Don. That sounds worrying, but if you are feeling better, that is the key. Good luck with the antibiotics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great picture of the long haired doxies and quote.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, great picture of the long haired doxies and quote.


That was there just for you sir!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That was there just for you sir!


Merci. They are cute .................. :love2:


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning Don......glad to see you =)

Marc thanks for the coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim.

Thought there might be some here who would appreciate this picture. The Cincinnati Reds just uploaded this picture to their Facebook page, his name is Teddy Kremmer and was the bat boy for the game. He has down syndrome and it was one of the most joyous pictures I've ever seen

http://i.imgur.com/EbmJ7fW.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Kim.
> 
> Thought there might be some here who would appreciate this picture. The Cincinnati Reds just uploaded this picture to their Facebook page, his name is Teddy Kremmer and was the bat boy for the game. He has down syndrome and it was one of the most joyous pictures I've ever seen
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/EbmJ7fW.jpg


Great shot, Don. Good for the Reds. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning Don......glad to see you =)
> 
> Marc thanks for the coffee.


Kim, just made some fresh coffee. Care for some?


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon Shang. In from my morning walk, errands, shopping, et al. A rather dismal morning, weather-wise, overcast and a cool'ish rain drizzle, but nothing to truly impede my way. And good for this kind of weather, it'll be turkey soup again, with the leftovers from yesterday. It turned out good, and "hit-the-spot" yesterday, looking forward to the rest of it today. Plus, I was able to save a good-sized tub of 'stock' for another time (for potential stews or a soup).

Looking forward to seeing daughter tomorrow morning, and hoping to get out for dim sum, and a little of the 'heavy' shopping that's easier to do when I have her and the car for assistance. It will likely be a twosome this time though, as I'm quite sure Jean will choose to stay home, and not push it, like she did last Saturday, and so-regretted doing so after. Today's been treating her a bit better than yesterday, but the back spasms are still giving her considerable grief. 

Don .... good luck with the latest development ... hope the way to those other tests will be cleared for you soon.

Cheers all ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Sorry to hear that Jean is not having the best of days today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is in Lunenburg, NS for a dog show this weekend. She said that the temps hit 24C there in the sunshine ............. and that the grass is starting to grow. I told her that it was currently +4C with a light rain falling at 6PM here. Such is Life.


----------



## johnp

There is grass "starting to grow" back there ... good grief ... there will soon be power mowers, leaf blowers, and all doing their (annoying) things!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> There is grass "starting to grow" back there ... good grief ... there will soon be power mowers, leaf blowers, and all doing their (annoying) things!!


Well, it is expected where you are, John. Eastern Canada does not normally see grass until early May .................. and after May 24th here in St. John's.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, it is expected where you are, John. Eastern Canada does not normally see grass until early May .................. and after May 24th here in St. John's.


Yes Marc .. I was just "pulliing the legs" a little, eh, and think I can, I lived/worked in several locations thoughout Atlantic Canada for 25 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes Marc .. I was just "pulliing the legs" a little, eh, and think I can, I lived/worked in several locations thoughout Atlantic Canada for 25 years.


Well, we get the leaves last here in Eastern Canada. Recently, it has been so cold in June that we don't get full leaf coverage until Canada Day. Still, I have not minded the weather recently ................... no snow on the ground and nothing to shovel.

Hope Jean is feeling a bit better this evening.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> There is grass "starting to grow" back there ... good grief ... there will soon be power mowers, leaf blowers, and all doing their (annoying) things!!


Our neighbour's lawns have been growing for some time and their armada of noisy mowers, blowers and trimmers descended several weeks ago now. One of the annoyances of living in a milder west coast climate I guess.

Interesting that one neighbour's "green" electric mower makes a much louder and annoying sound than the much quieter and more pleasant sound of the Honda mowers that the other neighbours use.

We on the other hand don't contribute to any noisy mower as I insisted on NO LAWN for our wooded garden area when we built here 15+ years ago, and we just use low maintenance small crushed rock screenings for the wide paths and non planted areas.

Maybe partially due to my 40 years and equipment manager experience at The Butchart Gardens. And as I told the BG owner many years ago, it would be much cheaper and save a LOT of work by just installing good quality green carpeting in place of the high maintenance lawns. 

Now they have artificial turf that looks and feels like the real thing. That may happen when my wife keeps insisting on having lawn if and when she finally gets her way.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Our neighbour's lawns have been growing for some time and their armada of noisy mowers, blowers and trimmers descended several weeks ago now. One of the annoyances of living in a milder west coast climate I guess.
> 
> Interesting that one neighbour's "green" electric mower makes a much louder and annoying sound than the much quieter and more pleasant sound of the Honda mowers that the other neighbours use.
> 
> We on the other hand don't contribute to any noisy mower as I insisted on NO LAWN for our wooded garden area when we built here 15+ years ago, and we just use low maintenance small crushed rock screenings for the wide paths and non planted areas.
> 
> Maybe partially due to my 40 years and equipment manager experience at The Butchart Gardens. And as I told the BG owner many years ago, it would be much cheaper and save a LOT of work by just installing good quality green carpeting in place of the high maintenance lawns.
> 
> Now they have artificial turf that looks and feels like the real thing. That may happen when my wife keeps insisting on having lawn if and when she finally gets her way.


Loved Butchart Gardens, Patrick. :love2:

I have a push mower, since I like to go outside early in the morning and mow. No noise, and no fuss. Good exercise as well.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning Kim.
> 
> Thought there might be some here who would appreciate this picture. The Cincinnati Reds just uploaded this picture to their Facebook page, his name is Teddy Kremmer and was the bat boy for the game. He has down syndrome and it was one of the most joyous pictures I've ever seen
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/EbmJ7fW.jpg


Don I love that picture a very happy Teddy for sure =)



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, just made some fresh coffee. Care for some?


I was having a cup as you posted this  will have to wait until tomorrow for more now


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I was having a cup as you posted this  will have to wait until tomorrow for more now


Well, it shall be there tomorrow morning, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

good night Marc............we can have coffee tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good night Marc............we can have coffee tomorrow


That we shall, Kim. Bon nuit.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Loved Butchart Gardens, Patrick. :love2:
> 
> I have a push mower, since I like to go outside early in the morning and mow. No noise, and no fuss. Good exercise as well.



As I did also Marc, otherwise I wouldn't have stayed working there for 40 years,  and also lived in their old "Waterfront Cottage" that was one of the residences on the property for over 30 years and raised my family there.

Very convenient to/from work with a short three minute walk - almost too short sometimes when getting home after a stressful filled day.

And very nice during the nice months, but a bit too dark, damp and wet in the off months as we finally discovered when moving out in November to our new home on a nearby hill area, and one of the movers referred to it as the "cold dark damp wet swamp place".


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> As I did also Marc, otherwise I wouldn't have stayed working there for 40 years,  and also lived in their old "Waterfront Cottage" that was one of the residences on the property for over 30 years and raised my family there.
> 
> Very convenient to/from work with a short three minute walk - almost too short sometimes when getting home after a stressful filled day.
> 
> And very nice during the nice months, but a bit too dark, damp and wet in the off months as we finally discovered when moving out in November to our new home on a nearby hill area, and one of the movers referred to it as the "cold dark damp wet swamp place".


The "swamp place"? I taught for a couple of years in Waycross, Georgia, at a school right next to the Okeefenokee Swamp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but the coffee is brewing. A foggy and mild morning, with +10C temps, way above our norms for this time of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for breakfast now. Any requests???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. SAP is just for you this morning with the JFL Gang at it again and Hollywood Squares too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. SAP is just for you this morning with the JFL Gang at it again and Hollywood Squares too.


Afternoon, Don. Just was on SAP to see the pink elephant, the missing head, the multi-door gag .............. and the elevator trick and lady in pink were classic, as well at HS ............... and how they make ice cream sandwiches. Interesting.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

A wee bit better today, thanks Marc. Trying to build strength for a visit to the doc on Monday. Today will be spent watching the RBC Heritage on the PGA tour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A wee bit better today, thanks Marc. Trying to build strength for a visit to the doc on Monday. Today will be spent watching the RBC Heritage on the PGA tour.


Good to hear, Don. I go in to the hospital for an eye measurement on Monday for surgery on Wednesday morning. When is your tear duct surgery?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, seeing your post in the Weather Thread made me shiver. Do you still have mounds of snow surrounding your house?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 

Don - Sorry to hear that you have not been feeling well. Hope that improves soon. 

Marc - Hope your eye surgery goes well too. Any news on doxie pups? 

Patrick - One of my favorite places to visit and take photos in BC, is Butchart Gardens.

John - Hope Jean will have a good week this week. Slow and steady recovery is the best.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> ... ...
> Patrick - One of my favorite places to visit and take photos in BC, is Butchart Gardens.



Thanks KC4, and it seems that you weren't the only one. 

I can recall numerous times in the days of film cameras of many tourists returning to the gift shop and buying 2-3 rolls of film at a time and some even repeating the process, and often smiling and gently shaking their head and muttering something like 'amazing', 'just amazing' as they headed back into the Gardens to take some more photos.


----------



## SINC

After a seven month wait, I got the call today to go for my eye surgery. Given current health issues, I had to ask them to delay the surgery and the wait begins once again.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> John - Hope Jean will have a good week this week. Slow and steady recovery is the best.


Thanks Kim .... agree .... we're counting on time and rest, and her good spirits to do their healing.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Marc - Hope your eye surgery goes well too. Any news on doxie pups?
> 
> .


Afternoon, Kim. Thanks for the support.

Well, Gracie is looking pregnant, so we shall see. The other female doxies are cuddling up to her these days. That is Maggie on top, Daisy, Gracie's mom, in the middle and a somewhat plump Gracie on the bottom.


----------



## johnp

Marc .... I'm assuming you will be getting a lens replacement -- if so, will you be getting a hard or soft lens installed? Have you already had this procedure done with your other eye? Good wishes and luck with the procedure - hear it's 'quick, easy, and painless' these days.

My eye doctor always tells me I will be a candidate some time for such, but never gives me any indication 'when' that some time might be. But I guess that's often difficult to determine, unless the cataracts are obvious, and already seriously-affecting one's vision.

I go to my eye doctor's office Monday ... for photos. Then see the doctor again in June ... for my yearly check-up.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks KC4, and it seems that you weren't the only one.
> 
> I can recall numerous times in the days of film cameras of many tourists returning to the gift shop and buying 2-3 rolls of film at a time and some even repeating the process, and often smiling and gently shaking their head and muttering something like 'amazing', 'just amazing' as they headed back into the Gardens to take some more photos.


I have some fantastic slides from my few days at BG. A grand place to spend a weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> After a seven month wait, I got the call today to go for my eye surgery. Given current health issues, I had to ask them to delay the surgery and the wait begins once again.


Really sorry to hear this, Don. I was actually able to pick my eye surgery so that it fell just in the middle of our Winter and Spring term, giving me a 10 day period to recoup. Hopefully, your wait will not be that long. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Kim .... agree .... we're counting on time and rest, and her good spirits to do their healing.


Here's hoping that Jean will be up and about like her prior self before too long.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... I'm assuming you will be getting a lens replacement -- if so, will you be getting a hard or soft lens installed? Have you already had this procedure done with your other eye? Good wishes and luck with the procedure - hear it's 'quick, easy, and painless' these days.
> 
> My eye doctor always tells me I will be a candidate some time for such, but never gives me any indication 'when' that some time might be. But I guess that's often difficult to determine, unless the cataracts are obvious, and already seriously-affecting one's vision.
> 
> I go to my eye doctor's office Monday ... for photos. Then see the doctor again in June ... for my yearly check-up.


I chose something called a soft/foldable specialty lens. My other cataract surgery was done back in 1993, so I guess it was a hard lens back then. I asked my surgeon what about my piano playing ability ............. would I be able to play the piano after the surgery. He said "Yes, you will be able to play the piano about a month after the surgery." I said, "Great!!! I have never been able to play the piano before." :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea. I was outside gardening ................. and then had a beer. Sorry ............ mea culpa. Anyone care for some tea not???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Here's hoping that Jean will be up and about like her prior self before too long.


Thanks Marc. Daughter and I brought her back some take-out dim sum from the restaurant this morning ... she sure enjoyed it -- good medicine!!   
Now she's wondering when the white wine will be served!!  Have some being chilled especially for her ... and our first afternoon 'break' this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. Daughter and I brought her back some take-out dim sum from the restaurant this morning ... she sure enjoyed it -- good medicine!!
> Now she's wondering when the white wine will be served!!  Have some being chilled especially for her ... and our first afternoon 'break' this afternoon.


Good to hear, John. Wish her a speedy recovery from me.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I chose something called a soft/foldable specialty lens. My other cataract surgery was done back in 1993, so I guess it was a hard lens back then. I asked my surgeon what about my piano playing ability ............. would I be able to play the piano after the surgery. He said "Yes, you will be able to play the piano about a month after the surgery." I said, "Great!!! I have never been able to play the piano before." :lmao:


Thanks for the info. And good one ... I'll remember to ask my doctor about that when the time comes up for me!!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> After a seven month wait, I got the call today to go for my eye surgery. Given current health issues, I had to ask them to delay the surgery and the wait begins once again.


That sucks Don. I know you have been waiting a very long time to get your eye surgery done.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for the info. And good one ... I'll remember to ask my doctor about that when the time comes up for me!!


Well, for me it was genetic .......... both parents had cataracts. My detached retina came as a result of constantly lifting my disabled daughter.

As for the piano playing, I am hopeful. Kim might take me on as a student someday ............... once I am able to locate middle C. 

Hopefully, you shall not have to have this sort of day surgery.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, for me it was genetic .......... both parents had cataracts.
> Hopefully, you shall not have to have this sort of day surgery.


My Mother had cataracts in both eyes ... and never had either lens replaced. She opted to wear those thick "coke bottle" eye glasses. Can't recall if my Father ever had cataracts or not.

Jean has had lens replacements in both eyes .... and they were the "foldable-soft" type you described.

I have had two small retinal detachments (one in each eye) ... the smallest, apparently healed/closed on it own, the other required some laser surgery to correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> My Mother had cataracts in both eyes ... and never had either lens replaced. She opted to wear those thick "coke bottle" eye glasses. Can't recall if my Father ever had cataracts or not.
> 
> Jean has had lens replacements in both eyes .... and they were the "foldable-soft" type you described.
> 
> I have had two small retinal detachments (one in each eye) ... the smallest, apparently healed/closed on it own, the other required some laser surgery to correct.


Interesting. My mother and father had the "coke bottle lenses" in their glasses as well. Ask Jean why she chose the soft type lense if you would. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. My mother and father had the "coke bottle lenses" in their glasses as well. Ask Jean why she chose the soft type lense if you would. Merci, mon ami.


Marc ... I just asked ... it was a very good while ago for her, and all she can really remember is she got the type her doctor recommended. She was told it was sort of like inserting a small, folded parachute, and then once inside and in place, pulling the string for it to inflate. And it worked!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... I just asked ... it was a very good while ago for her, and all she can really remember is she got the type her doctor recommended. She was told it was sort of like inserting a small, folded parachute, and then once inside and in place, pulling the string for it to inflate. And it worked!!


Interesting. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +15C outside. Was sitting out on my back porch watching the doxies wander about the backyard. Even they are wondering where all the snow went. Amazing weather today.


----------



## SINC

And we sit with snow and blowing snow and winds at 30 gusting to 60 creating a wind chill of -17° here now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And we sit with snow and blowing snow and winds at 30 gusting to 60 creating a wind chill of -17° here now.


This is what we might normally get at this time of the month of April, Don (except for the cold). 15-25cm of wet snow is common in mid-April, but you folks have not had much of a break since Remembrance Day. What is your driveway like these days?


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Thanks KC4, and it seems that you weren't the only one.
> 
> I can recall numerous times in the days of film cameras of many tourists returning to the gift shop and buying 2-3 rolls of film at a time and some even repeating the process, and often smiling and gently shaking their head and muttering something like 'amazing', 'just amazing' as they headed back into the Gardens to take some more photos.










Recognize this place? The photo was taken there last year in May. 

So different from Calgary's weather today, below zero and snowing, again. 


johnp said:


> Thanks Kim .... agree .... we're counting on time and rest, and her good spirits to do their healing.


Good to hear John. Keep up the good work. 


Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Thanks for the support.
> 
> Well, Gracie is looking pregnant, so we shall see. The other female doxies are cuddling up to her these days. That is Maggie on top, Daisy, Gracie's mom, in the middle and a somewhat plump Gracie on the bottom.


Triple decker Doxies? 
If they were crossed with Boxers, they could be Triple Doxie Deckers.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> View attachment 27125
> 
> 
> 
> Triple decker Doxies?
> If they were crossed with Boxers, they could be Triple Doxie Deckers.


:lmao::clap::lmao:

The possible father of the pups is the red doxie in the middle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> View attachment 27125
> 
> Recognize this place? The photo was taken there last year in May.
> ... ...


WOW KC4, what can I say other than that photo shot has to be the best and unique angle shots of the BG that I have ever seen.

I clicked your photo and widened the browser window to show my wife, and she was just blown away with it and got super excited, and also agreed it was one of the best view BG photos she has ever seen.

I've saved it to my desktop, but do I have your permission to use it as a desktop image on my wife's iMac?


----------



## javaqueen

good evening everyone, a very busy day around here, we had company come for dinner and I made pulled pork with fresh homemade buns, coleslaw, pickled red cabbage and sweet potato fries, there is some left if anyone is interested?? Also made a strawberry and chocolate cake for dessert. Now to relax and then start all over again tomorrow


----------



## pm-r

Please, please keep a *BIG* large piece of that strawberry and chocolate cake for me if you will. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good evening everyone, a very busy day around here, we had company come for dinner and I made pulled pork with fresh homemade buns, coleslaw, pickled red cabbage and sweet potato fries, there is some left if anyone is interested?? Also made a strawberry and chocolate cake for dessert. Now to relax and then start all over again tomorrow


Wow. You and John should take over cooking duties once I go into surgery on Wed. morning. Sounds like a grand meal. :clap:


----------



## javaqueen

pm-r said:


> Please, please keep a *BIG* large piece of that strawberry and chocolate cake for me if you will. Thanks.


you got it *thumbsup*



Dr.G. said:


> Wow. You and John should take over cooking duties once I go into surgery on Wed. morning. Sounds like a grand meal. :clap:


it was wonderful thanks Marc, I love to cook I only need to find a way to cook and play piano at the same time


----------



## pm-r

javaqueen said:


> you got it *thumbsup*
> 
> it was wonderful thanks Marc, I love to cook I only need to find a way to cook and play piano at the same time



Phew, and thanks, I didn't want to miss out. 

I'm sure there's a virtual piano app you could use on any iDevice you have, and attach the ear buds and put the iDevice in your pocket or apron pocket and play while you cook.

But you may only end up with various versions of "chopsticks".  :lmao: Groaner...


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> it was wonderful thanks Marc, I love to cook I only need to find a way to cook and play piano at the same time


Kim, why not have a Piano Bar Brunch Hour ................ people would come to The Cafe Chez Marc for Sunday Brunch and have piano music in the background?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for either coffee or brunch. So I shall wait a bit before making either. Still, the doxies are just now settling back down after being let out and fed, so I might go back to bed as well. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for Sunday Brunch with some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you will be pleased to know that once again, according to the folks at The Weather Network, your cold temps and snow are over, and by "next weekend" (why do they always say "next week" for you folks?) your temps will be in the teens and your Winter shall be over. We shall see.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

good morning. Sunny day but chilly. Lovely day to finish compiling everything for the accountant for taxes. Looks like I'll get plenty whacked this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning. Sunny day but chilly. Lovely day to finish compiling everything for the accountant for taxes. Looks like I'll get plenty whacked this year.


Morning, Tim. The sun is trying to burn off the fog here in St.John's. 

Luckily, my taxes are completed and the refund tucked away in an offshore Bank of ehMacLand numbered account. My accountants at Dewey, Cheatham and Howe were able to get me a refund of $13.59 this year .............. no taxes were paid on a salary/income of just over $13 million. Your tab at The Cafe Chez Marc was used as a write-off, and since we booked you for daily gigs that you never gave we were able to write that off as well. Somehow, we were able to take a "depreciation allowance" for your drums that were never heard in The Cafe. Strange tax laws, n'est ce pas?   :greedy:

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you will be pleased to know that once again, according to the folks at The Weather Network, your cold temps and snow are over, and by "next weekend" (why do they always say "next week" for you folks?) your temps will be in the teens and your Winter shall be over. We shall see.
> 
> Bonne chance, mon ami.


Did they happen to include this morning's updated forecast for another dump of snow this coming Friday? Sigh. As for taxes, I got $54 back.

SAP is up, such as it is these days, as I am not feeling well enough to put much effort into it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did they happen to include this morning's updated forecast for another dump of snow this coming Friday? Sigh. As for taxes, I got $54 back.
> 
> SAP is up, such as it is these days, as I am not feeling well enough to put much effort into it.


Yes, it seems a bit chilly there today, according to The Weather Network, but look at next Saturday .................. your Spring is about to arrive (according to them). Say goodbye to your snow ............. we hope. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Still weak. Not sure hos things will be standing today. Been too dizzy to stay on my feet much for over a week now. Appointment with my doc is now Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did they happen to include this morning's updated forecast for another dump of snow this coming Friday? Sigh. As for taxes, I got $54 back.
> 
> SAP is up, such as it is these days, as I am not feeling well enough to put much effort into it.


Actually, Revenue Canada (or whatever it is called these days), actually likes it when you get a refund or have to pay less than $100. Your accountant is good at his/her job. Of course, if you had a few "doxie deductions", you could be getting a far larger refund. We could "loan" you a few, so long as you pay "standard rental fees", but then you would be about to declare this as a loss to your SAP revenue and still get a federal "job creation fund" grant of $25,000 which is not to be taxed. Strange, but all legal. 

Sorry to hear about the SAP situation. It must be difficult for you day in and day out to get it up and running at SAP-quality levels. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still weak. Not sure hos things will be standing today. Been too dizzy to stay on my feet much for over a week now. Appointment with my doc is now Tuesday.


Sorry to hear this, Don. What is causing the dizziness? Do you have a home blood pressure meter handy? Is Ann there with you throughout the day?


----------



## javaqueen

pm-r said:


> Phew, and thanks, I didn't want to miss out.
> 
> I'm sure there's a virtual piano app you could use on any iDevice you have, and attach the ear buds and put the iDevice in your pocket or apron pocket and play while you cook.
> 
> But you may only end up with various versions of "chopsticks".  :lmao: Groaner...


nice thought, but I shall pass on only playing chopsticks 



Dr.G. said:


> Kim, why not have a Piano Bar Brunch Hour ................ people would come to The Cafe Chez Marc for Sunday Brunch and have piano music in the background?


if that is your desire then......we can see what we can do - shall I include my own pieces or strictly play the masters?



SINC said:


> Still weak. Not sure hos things will be standing today. Been too dizzy to stay on my feet much for over a week now. Appointment with my doc is now Tuesday.


Don I am so sorry that you are going through this...........please be careful, I have low blood pressure and understand about getting extremely dizzy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my favorite Josh Billings quote = "A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than he loves himself. " How true.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Don, my favorite Josh Billings quote = "A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than he loves himself. " How true.


Marc I love that and our dog was definitely a testament to that thought, she absolutely loved everyone in the family


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> nice thought, but I shall pass on only playing chopsticks
> if that is your desire then......we can see what we can do - shall I include my own pieces or strictly play the masters?
> .


Kim, "the masters" is what I had in mind.

How are you this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Marc I love that and our dog was definitely a testament to that thought, she absolutely loved everyone in the family


It was a Josh Billings quote, not mine, but true nonetheless.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. What is causing the dizziness? Do you have a home blood pressure meter handy? Is Ann there with you throughout the day?


The dizzyness is BP related. Our home BP machine no longer works, but I can tell by how I feel that it is low. I am normally alone Mondays and Wednesdays, although Ann stayed with me last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The dizzyness is BP related. Our home BP machine no longer works, but I can tell by how I feel that it is low. I am normally alone Mondays and Wednesdays, although Ann stayed with me last week.


Good to hear that someone is there, Don. While the home meters are not all that accurate, they are able to give you a sense of a trend. Luckily, Ann is a nurse and knows your health as well as anyone. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. The sun is trying to burn off the fog here in St.John's.
> 
> Luckily, my taxes are completed and the refund tucked away in an offshore Bank of ehMacLand numbered account. My accountants at Dewey, Cheatham and Howe were able to get me a refund of $13.59 this year .............. no taxes were paid on a salary/income of just over $13 million. Your tab at The Cafe Chez Marc was used as a write-off, and since we booked you for daily gigs that you never gave we were able to write that off as well. Somehow, we were able to take a "depreciation allowance" for your drums that were never heard in The Cafe. Strange tax laws, n'est ce pas?   :greedy:
> 
> How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


my, give me the number of -your- accountant... 

I had been very busy with some out of town shows, I unfortunately returned a day after my wife left on a biz trip in California, she's extending it an extra week to 2 weeks and is now visiting her family in LA, and another family member in BC.

Just me and the cats here for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> my, give me the number of -your- accountant...
> 
> I had been very busy with some out of town shows, I unfortunately returned a day after my wife left on a biz trip in California, she's extending it an extra week to 2 weeks and is now visiting her family in LA, and another family member in BC.
> 
> Just me and the cats here for now.


Afternoon, Tim. The Tax Accountants of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe may be contacted at 709 555-5555 ext 5555. Hugh Dewey, Chuck Cheatham and Howie Howe are fantastic. Not sure if they could get you your cats as deductions, but you could convert part of your home into a combo Church and Jewish Temple and thus, have part of your property taxes, electricity, etc, deducted from your income. Then, you could form a limited partnership of your band with the cats, and you would have to pay only part of this total income in your hands .............. the cats are tax exempt due to their religious affiliation. It is amazing at how the Canadian tax code is structured.


----------



## iMouse

Don't forget a disability deduction, as the poor things obviously have trouble breathing.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you will be pleased to know that once again, according to the folks at The Weather Network, your cold temps and snow are over, and by "next weekend" (why do they always say "next week" for you folks?) your temps will be in the teens and your Winter shall be over. We shall see.
> 
> Bonne chance, mon ami.



I think that Don has already suffered just way too many "next weeks" by now and is at the end of his tether and ready to break it I'm sure.

At least this Monday and onwards is looking a bit more promising, and then Don will no doubt be able to watch some of his neighbours finally celebrate ...


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Don't forget a disability deduction, as the poor things obviously have trouble breathing.


Not without a medical plan card from their province, which is not issued to pets. However, if Tim incorporates and makes the cats the CEO and COO, they can get coverage under their corporation, just like Conrad Black did for his polo horses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Patrick, but I think that the area around Don's house may have a bit more snow and a bit less grass than in that cartoon.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear that someone is there, Don. While the home meters are not all that accurate, they are able to give you a sense of a trend. Luckily, Ann is a nurse and knows your health as well as anyone. Good luck, my friend.


I will be alone tomorrow though, Marc. Ann is looking after the kids. Also you asked about how our driveway is looking now. I was surprised when I made it to the window just now to see a fair amount of melting, most of it due to the high winds.


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> WOW KC4, what can I say other than that photo shot has to be the best and unique angle shots of the BG that I have ever seen.
> 
> I clicked your photo and widened the browser window to show my wife, and she was just blown away with it and got super excited, and also agreed it was one of the best view BG photos she has ever seen.
> 
> I've saved it to my desktop, but do I have your permission to use it as a desktop image on my wife's iMac?


Thank you Patrick. That's high praise from someone who spent many years at BG. You and your wife certainly may use it as a desk top image. I'm in the process of making a slideshow video with music of BG for my mother-in-law who loved to visit BG, but is no longer able to travel. 


javaqueen said:


> good evening everyone, a very busy day around here, we had company come for dinner and I made pulled pork with fresh homemade buns, coleslaw, pickled red cabbage and sweet potato fries, there is some left if anyone is interested?? Also made a strawberry and chocolate cake for dessert. Now to relax and then start all over again tomorrow


YUM! Sounds great! 


SINC said:


> The dizzyness is BP related. Our home BP machine no longer works, but I can tell by how I feel that it is low. I am normally alone Mondays and Wednesdays, although Ann stayed with me last week.


Sorry to hear that the dizziness/low BP continues. Glad that you have an RN "on duty"...most of the time...
Hope that things improve soon for you Don. SAP looks just fine to me today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea. I was outside watching the fog drift off to the coast. I had some coffee with me so no tea for me. Still, I shall make some if anyone is interested in a cup.


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> ........ we had company come for dinner and I made pulled pork with fresh homemade buns, coleslaw, pickled red cabbage and sweet potato fries, there is some left if anyone is interested?? Also made a strawberry and chocolate cake for dessert. ....


Kim .... with all you have to do in the course of your "regular" day ... your efforts amaze me at times! And that dinner ... by the sounds of it, a major yum!! :clap::clap:
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Kim .... with all you have to do in the course of your "regular" day ... your efforts amaze me at times! And that dinner ... by the sounds of it, a major yum!! :clap::clap:
> Cheers!


Imagine, building the studio and then teaching in this studio .................. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Brought a lawn chair out on my front lawn to watch the sunset. The sky just lit up as the fog moved out to see leaving just broken clouds on the western horizon. "Red sky at night, sailor's delight." We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Brought a lawn chair out on my front lawn to watch the sunset. The sky just lit up as the fog moved out to see leaving just broken clouds on the western horizon. "Red sky at night, sailor's delight." We shall see.


Sounds good Marc. 
It's 4pm here, and the sun has broken through the clouds and is lighting up our balcony and apartment. Great .. just in time for my 'kitchen time' !!  And then it'll likely be full-sunshine trying to get through our windows this evening, when we're attempting to watch some tv, and dvd's. So typical of the days out here ...


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc.
> It's 4pm here, and the sun has broken through the clouds and is lighting up our balcony and apartment. Great .. just in time for my 'kitchen time' !!  And then it'll likely be full-sunshine trying to get through our windows this evening, when we're attempting to watch some tv, and dvd's. So typical of the days out here ...


Well, enjoy the sunshine as you may, John.

How is Jean this afternoon/evening?


----------



## SINC

After the best day I have had in two weeks, I am celebrating with a cold beer and a bit of tomato juice in it. While still a wee bit dizzy, it has been a day spent upright for the most part as opposed to on my back for the past two weeks. A sure sign things are improving. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> After the best day I have had in two weeks, I am celebrating with a cold beer and a bit of tomato juice in it. While still a wee bit dizzy, it has been a day spent upright for the most part as opposed to on my back for the past two weeks. A sure sign things are improving. Cheers!


Good to hear, Don. Now, hopefully your snow will melt away by this time next week and you can enjoy the warm weather. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Any volunteers to make the coffee and prepare breakfast comes Wednesday morning? I am due in for surgery at 7AM so I might not be able to do it prior to of after my surgery. Any takers/makers/bakers???


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Any volunteers to make the coffee and prepare breakfast comes Wednesday morning? I am due in for surgery at 7AM so I might not be able to do it prior to of after my surgery. Any takers/makers/bakers???



90% of the members are up and awake many hours before I am to prepare coffee and any even late breakfast, so I'll have to pass.

But good luck on your successful surgery, and I'm sure that you'll be in the best and most capable hands.


Edit:

BTW: My sister and cousin went through I gather is the same "operation" just a month or so ago, and their individual comments were why the call it an "operation" as it was not much more than a normal eye examination.

Hopefully it will be the same for you Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> 90% of the members are up and awake many hours before I am to prepare coffee and any even late breakfast, so I'll have to pass.
> 
> But good luck on your successful surgery, and I'm sure that you'll be in the best and most capable hands.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> BTW: My sister and cousin went through I gather is the same "operation" just a month or so ago, and their individual comments were why the call it an "operation" as it was not much more than a normal eye examination.
> 
> Hopefully it will be the same for you Marc.


Thanks for the offer and kind thoughts, Patrick. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to see the last remains of a meteor shower. Saw some nice blips, but now I think that I shall go back to bed. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast is now being served ................ and the coffee is ready as well. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good. Just finished up SAP with a way too cute puppy trapped in a salad bowl. Also a suggestion for something to do during your retirement.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> After the best day I have had in two weeks, I am celebrating with a cold beer and a bit of tomato juice in it. While still a wee bit dizzy, it has been a day spent upright for the most part as opposed to on my back for the past two weeks. A sure sign things are improving. Cheers!


I am so glad that you were upright most of the day *cheer*

Good morning Don and Marc, glad to see you two up already, will check out SAP once I grab my coffee.

Marc, if I am up first, then I will be pleased to make the OTHD breakfast


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good. Just finished up SAP with a way too cute puppy trapped in a salad bowl. Also a suggestion for something to do during your retirement.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get a fresh cup of coffee.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am so glad that you were upright most of the day *cheer*
> 
> Good morning Don and Marc, glad to see you two up already, will check out SAP once I grab my coffee.
> 
> Marc, if I am up first, then I will be pleased to make the OTHD breakfast


Morning, Kim. Thanks for the offer. The per diem fee for breakfast assistance is the standard $13,836.93. However, I throw in perks, like free coffee or tea, and all the scones you can eat.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Thanks for the offer. The per diem fee for breakfast assistance is the standard $13,836.93. However, I throw in perks, like free coffee or tea, and all the scones you can eat.


Sounds like a plan then, of course that is incumbent on me being awake first


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Sounds like a plan then, of course that is incumbent on me being awake first


Well, everyone will just have to wait for you to get up and about then. Not sure when I will be able to get back online once again, so the job is your for as long as you want it. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

I do hope that your surgery on your eye goes well and that you are back here in no time...........and thanks for everything

Don, I loved SAP today, the pictures that Paul Chaisson took of the chickadee and the wood pecker are fantastic


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I do hope that your surgery on your eye goes well and that you are back here in no time...........and thanks for everything


Thanks, Kim. I will be out of commission for Wed. and then .............. we shall see (no pun intended).


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good. Just finished up SAP with a way too cute puppy trapped in a salad bowl. Also a suggestion for something to do during your retirement.


Don, really cute pup in the salad bowl. :love2: As for that chemical conversion during retirement, I think I would rather take up golf.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Kim. I will be out of commission for Wed. and then .............. we shall see (no pun intended).


Well, then after Wednesday's surgery you shall see what's in store (pun intended)


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Well, then after Wednesday's surgery you shall see what's in store (pun intended)


:lmao: Good one, Kim.


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, beginning tomorrow, our ace photographer Al Popil is back for the summer season. He offers an interesting laser shot, but in a few short weeks, his specialty, rodeos and pow wows will begin to appear. Kim in Calgary is a big fan of Al's work as I'm sure you will be, once you see the quality.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I am feeling pretty good and as long as I sit upright I am fine. Any attempt at standing still results in severe dizziness which is quite unnerving to me. Hopefully I can get that looked after tomorrow when I see the doc. I am home alone with Tao today (Ann is babysitting, already gone and won't return until nearly 6:00 this evening) and did not want to risk driving to the docs by myself, even though it is only about 7/10 km from the house. I will have Ann take me tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I am feeling pretty good and as long as I sit upright I am fine. Any attempt at standing still results in severe dizziness which is quite unnerving to me. Hopefully I can get that looked after tomorrow when I see the doc. I am home alone with Tao today and did not want to risk driving to the docs by myself, even though it is only about 7/10 km from the house. I will have Ann take me tomorrow.


Sorry to hear this, Don. Do you have cab service within St.A.? I know that you said something about this once before, but I forgot if it was no service to Edmonton or elsewhere.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A cab is not an option Marc, I need someone with me for the entire time I am out to assist me into and out of the clinic.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A cab is not an option Marc, I need someone with me for the entire time I am out to assist me into and out of the clinic.


Here at our main hospital, there are people in the hospital that come to the curb and help folks like you into a temp-wheel chair and take you to the clinic. Then there is someone to take you back to the curb and into a cab. I guess getting in and out of your home might be a problem, especially if there is still snow on the ground.

This is a tough situation for you, mon ami. Hopefully, they will find the main cause of all of this dizziness. Bonne chance.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> A cab is not an option Marc, I need someone with me for the entire time I am out to assist me into and out of the clinic.


I understand that, when my BP gets too low I can barely do anything, good thing that my job is sitting all evening


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> A cab is not an option Marc, *I need someone with me for the entire time I am out, to assist me into and out of the clinic*.


Sounds like St Albert is in desperate need of a Community Care Unit.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Sounds like St Albert is in desperate need of a Community Care Unit.


We have something like that here, John. The hospital does not want to use nursing staff for these duties, so there is a stand-by group who are alerted by the cab companies that there is someone in need of curbside assistance. It is a great idea which started as a pilot project and is still going.


----------



## SINC

We have such units at the hospital, but a dozen or so clinics around town have no such services and one of them is where my doc is located. Besides, Ann is the only one allowed to be at my side by her orders.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. Sitting here 'squinting' at the screen -- it's rather bright with dialated pupil's!! (had some OTC photos taken earlier this morning) Daughter drove me - a first, I always take public transit to/from - but her help today was sure welcomed, with this being such a bright and sunny morning!! And she's presently out doing something similar with Jean - taking and escorting her to BioMed Lab and family doctor appointments. Some much-appreciated help. And Jean's treating us to some Mediterranean food (via a pickup takeout) on their return. 

Marc .... hope you made out well with the eye appointment you had today. (in prep for the surgery Wednesday)

Don .... sounds like you're feeling much-better today - a good sign, and hope it continues!!

Kim .... I believe I can often tell when my BP is rather low ... I sure know Jean seems to be able to 'feel' her 'extreme' BP conditions -- when high 'and' low. 

We're enjoying a bit of a spring re-birth here today, looking forward to some nice balcony time this afternoon.

Cheers everyone .... hope the day's treating you all well.


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> We have such units at the hospital, but a dozen or so clinics around town have no such services and one of them is where my doc is located.


And that's where Community Care volunteer drivers fill the void.



SINC said:


> Besides, Ann is the only one allowed to be at my side by her orders.


With the permission of She Who Must Be Obeyed, of course. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have such units at the hospital, but a dozen or so clinics around town have no such services and one of them is where my doc is located. Besides, Ann is the only one allowed to be at my side by her orders.


Well, Ann knows best. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon all. Sitting here 'squinting' at the screen -- it's rather bright with dialated pupil's!! (had some OTC photos taken earlier this morning) Daughter drove me - a first, I always take public transit to/from - but her help today was sure welcomed, with this being such a bright and sunny morning!! And she's presently out doing something similar with Jean - taking and escorting her to BioMed Lab and family doctor appointments. Some much-appreciated help. And Jean's treating us to some Mediterranean food (via a pickup takeout) on their return.
> 
> Marc .... hope you made out well with the eye appointment you had today. (in prep for the surgery Wednesday)
> 
> 
> We're enjoying a bit of a spring re-birth here today, looking forward to some nice balcony time this afternoon.
> 
> Cheers everyone .... hope the day's treating you all well.


Afternoon, John. Sounds like you are having a good day.

All goes well here. The eye exam went well .............. hopefully the surgery will go just as well. Might not be online on Wed., but we shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Come to think of it we do and have had such a service for many years here called "Driving Miss Daisy". It is a private service that charges a fee to take seniors to and from medical appointments, shopping and the like. Our local bus service is geared to take users to Edmonton and frankly it takes over two hours to get across town by bus, a trip of about five km in any one direction.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Come to think of it we do and have had such a service for many years here called "Driving Miss Daisy". It is a private service that charges a fee to take seniors to and from medical appointments, shopping and the like. Our local bus service is geared to take users to Edmonton and frankly it takes over two hours to get across town by bus, a trip of about five km in any one direction.


Well, it's something, Don, but I would stick with Ann. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was sitting outside watching the sun set and the moon rise. The end of a fine day.


----------



## johnp

Sounds good Marc!!! 
We (yes, 'we') have enjoyed several breaks out on our balcony over the course of the afternoon ... bright sunshine, and not a cloud in the sky. A fine spring day for us as well.
Now some leftovers for dinner .... they'll work for today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc!!!
> We (yes, 'we') have enjoyed several breaks out on our balcony over the course of the afternoon ... bright sunshine, and not a cloud in the sky. A fine spring day for us as well.
> Now some leftovers for dinner .... they'll work for today!!


Good to hear, John. Give Jean my best. Tell her to enjoy the springtime weather. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Want to go outside and watch for the meteor shower, and to bring my telescope out back to view the nearly full moon. So, I shall see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> Come to think of it we do and have had such a service for many years here called "Driving Miss Daisy". It is a *private* service that charges a fee to take seniors to and from medical appointments ...


Community Care has a set fee per destination based on, in my town, 38¢ a km, and that's it. The client knows this up-front. Those on Disability, under 65, may apply for payments to be made via the ODSP plan. (Ontarians Disability Support Program)

The driver's time is donated to the client's well-being.

The charge from Oshawa to Toronto Centre hospitals, for example. is $48, including return.

Cabs would be approximately 3 times that amount.

And if you drove yourself, you can figure on about $20+ for parking. I have 'methods' to avoid charging my passengers parking fees, so not driving yourself is actually costing you about $30.

:heybaby:


----------



## SINC

John, there are no parking fees in our community at any medi-centre or clinic, it is all free. We do have parking fees for patients and visitors alike at our hospital of $2/hour or $15 max/24 hour period.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, put the coffee on for early birds. Can't sleep so may as well work with SAP up for the day. Don't miss the video!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, put the coffee on for early birds. Can't sleep so may as well work with SAP up for the day. Don't miss the video!


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Shall go and check out SAP now.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Pretty good for only three hours sleep. I think today's doctors appointment is making it difficult for me to sleep. I will be glad when it is over and I have his opinion to compare with the ER docs, the nuclear clinic docs and the nurses who rejected me for testing. I am finally able to stand for more than five minutes without getting so dizzy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pretty good for only three hours sleep. I think today's doctors appointment is making it difficult for me to sleep. I will be glad when it is over and I have his opinion to compare with the ER docs, the nuclear clinic docs and the nurses who rejected me for testing. I am finally able to stand for more than five minutes without getting so dizzy.


I hear you, mon ami. Everyone is pulling for you. Hopefully, today's results will prove positive and you will know your situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some breakfast now. Any requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember, tomorrow The Cafe Chez Marc shall be converted to Kim's Komfy Kouch Kafe ................ a fine place to relax, dine, be entertained by piano music, and have a doxie or two to pet. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning Don and Marc. A cup of coffee suits me just fine this morning  

Will Check out SAP momentarily.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning Don and Marc. A cup of coffee suits me just fine this morning
> 
> Will Check out SAP momentarily.


Morning, Kim. Getting ready for the grand opening of KKKK???


----------



## javaqueen

I am as ready as I will ever be  supplies are stocked and the alarm is set


----------



## johnp

Morning folks!! Marc .. a coffee would be just great .. thanks!! The aroma is wonderful, couldn't resist joining in!!


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Morning folks!! Marc .. a coffee would be just great .. thanks!! The aroma is wonderful, couldn't resist joining in!!


Nice to see you John. How has life been treating you lately ??


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> Nice to see you John. How has life been treating you lately ??


Good Kim .. thanks. Had a fine day yesterday ... after the eye drop effects wore off!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am as ready as I will ever be  supplies are stocked and the alarm is set


Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning folks!! Marc .. a coffee would be just great .. thanks!! The aroma is wonderful, couldn't resist joining in!!


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. How is Jean feeling this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Continued blue skies and lots of sunshine with no wind .......... and +7C temps. A great day to be outside working in the garden (which I have been, just came back inside for some lunch, which Stephen is making). Then, it's back outside to rake some more, since I shall not be able to do this for a couple of weeks after my eye surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Will hit 72 F here today. Weather's been weird as we get hot then cold....big swings. But it's sunny so that's okay. Have already had my 3rd coffee so I am quite amped..... So off to the dungeon ......


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. ..... How is Jean feeling this morning?


Rather good Marc ... yesterday was her best day in many days, and so far so good today. She just got back from a short walk over to a supermarket - she has not done that since all this trouble started.

She saw her doctor yesterday and he was very pleased with the progress. Her burn area has healed very nicely, without any sign of infection. He says it'll likely be another 3 weeks though for her back stuff. Like Kim (KC4) said ... "slow and steady", with the bed rest as needed, etc.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Will hit 72 F here today. Weather's been weird as we get hot then cold....big swings. But it's sunny so that's okay. Have already had my 3rd coffee so I am quite amped..... So off to the dungeon ......


Afternoon, Rp. We hit +10C which is way above normal for us here in St.John's. I have been outside gardening in a tee shirt and shorts for the past couple of hours.

Send me a PM re the job interview.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Rather good Marc ... yesterday was her best day in many days, and so far so good today. She just got back from a short walk over to a supermarket - she has not done that since all this trouble started.
> 
> She saw her doctor yesterday and he was very pleased with the progress. Her burn area has healed very nicely, without any sign of infection. He says it'll likely be another 3 weeks though for her back stuff. Like Kim (KC4) said ... "slow and steady", with the bed rest as needed, etc.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Excellent news, John. Give her my best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Will hit 72 F here today. Weather's been weird as we get hot then cold....big swings. But it's sunny so that's okay. Have already had my 3rd coffee so I am quite amped..... So off to the dungeon ......


72F in Windsor, ON???????????????? Have they broken away from Canada???? We use C not F here in St.John's ................. I can't remember my Fs anymore.


----------



## SINC

I grew up with and know the F scale intimately and it is so much more accurate. I much prefer F over C any day. The only metric I ever adapted to easily is km/hour. Calculating driving time is a breeze by dividing by 100 to get road hours. All my thermometers are F first, C second.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 72F in Windsor, ON???????????????? Have they broken away from Canada???? We use C not F here in St.John's ................. I can't remember my Fs anymore.



Hmmm... I can sure remember some of my F's description words when it comes to some lousy weather.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, how are you feeling today? Hope good news is on your horizon. Yes I must say I have problems with the C scale, I still don't get the translations. I know that 0C is freezing, but it's when we get to the teens I have a problem with....how warm is 13, 15 etc. However, as you know living near The D, it's all in F degrees


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I grew up with and know the F scale intimately and it is so much more accurate. I much prefer F over C any day. The only metric I ever adapted to easily is km/hour. Calculating driving time is a breeze by dividing by 100 to get road hours. All my thermometers are F first, C second.


Yes, I too grew up with F, but now think in terms of C. So, 72F is great weather for us here in St.John's, but I have to think back as to what it meant for me in NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... I can sure remember some of my F's description words when it comes to some lousy weather.


F's or C's do not bring "lousy weather" to St.John's, rather the wind direction and the amount of precip makes it a good/bad day, weather wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

No hot tea today ................. it is now 11C out on my back deck .................. so, anyone care for a beer????


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening Shang. And whether the temperature is measured in degrees C or F, hope the day's treating everyone well, eh!!   

And good for St. John's ... and Marc, you are there to celebrate and appreciate a new record temperature!! 

The sun's coming around and will hit our balcony soon .. yea, some balcony time soon, looking forward to it!! Some chilled white on-the-ready for she, and some red for me .. and a little free vitamin D for both of us!! 

Have pork stew on the menu for dinner today ... the prep's are all done, just have to come in and get it going when it's time to do so. 

Marc .... with good thoughts directed to you for tomorrow!!


----------



## javaqueen

Afternoon John, so happy to hear that Jean is doing better, how would you like to work together for the OTHD breakfast/brunch??? Your food sounds like mine and I think that we would work very well together


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/Evening Shang. And whether the temperature is measured in degrees C or F, hope the day's treating everyone well, eh!!
> 
> And good for St. John's ... and Marc, you are there to celebrate and appreciate a new record temperature!!
> 
> The sun's coming around and will hit our balcony soon .. yea, some balcony time soon, looking forward to it!! Some chilled white on-the-ready for she, and some red for me .. and a little free vitamin D for both of us!!
> 
> Have pork stew on the menu for dinner today ... the prep's are all done, just have to come in and get it going when it's time to do so.
> 
> Marc .... with good thoughts directed to you for tomorrow!!


Thanks, John. Deborah and I are going out for dinner right now. Speak with you later.


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> Afternoon John, so happy to hear that Jean is doing better, how would you like to work together for the OTHD breakfast/brunch??? Your food sounds like mine and I think that we would work very well together


Kim ... thanks .. and an update ... I had Jean with me out on the balcony for the past while, enjoying the rays, and our 'beverages' .. a good sign of the mending taking place!! 

And yes, I would enjoy doing the 'breakfast/brunch' with you tomorrow. I could make some (of my Mother's) Swedish pancakes ... would they go with what you have in mind?


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Kim ... thanks .. and an update ... I had Jean with me out on the balcony for the past while, enjoying the rays, and our 'beverages' .. a good sign of the mending taking place!!
> 
> And yes, I would enjoy doing the 'breakfast/brunch' with you tomorrow. I could make some (of my Mother's) Swedish pancakes ... would they go with what you have in mind?


John I am so happy that Jean joined you on the balcony *cheer*

Excellent - your pancakes with my waffles, sausage and fresh fruit for those who prefer something lighter


----------



## SINC

A brief update got me some answers today. I have a severe infection that emanates from the large intestine which is causing most of my difficulties. I am now on two different antibiotics for two weeks taken six times daily. I have been ordered entirely off all BP meds and according to the doc it is likely I may never have to take them again after 13 long years of use. Full recovery, including a colonoscopy is forecast to take about six weeks until things return to normal. So there you have it. Meantime, no stress tests nor eye surgery are allowed.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> A brief update got me some answers today. I have a severe infection that emanates from the large intestine which is causing most of my difficulties. I am now on two different antibiotics for two weeks taken six times daily. I have been ordered entirely off all BP meds and according to the doc it is likely I may never have to take them again after 13 long years of use. Full recovery, including a colonoscopy is forecast to take about six weeks until things return to normal. So there you have it. Meantime, no stress tests nor eye surgery are allowed.


Glad to hear that you have been given antibiotics...........and that you are off your BP meds and likely not to take them again is a good thing indeed


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A brief update got me some answers today. I have a severe infection that emanates from the large intestine which is causing most of my difficulties. I am now on two different antibiotics for two weeks taken six times daily. I have been ordered entirely off all BP meds and according to the doc it is likely I may never have to take them again after 13 long years of use. Full recovery, including a colonoscopy is forecast to take about six weeks until things return to normal. So there you have it. Meantime, no stress tests nor eye surgery are allowed.


Well, at least you have some answers. Hopefully the meds shall do their trick. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Not sure when I shall be online again. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Good night Marc, chat more with you when you are feeling up to it, thinking about you and your procedure tomorrow *hug*


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> A brief update got me some answers today. I have a severe infection that emanates from the large intestine which is causing most of my difficulties. I am now on two different antibiotics for two weeks taken six times daily. I have been ordered entirely off all BP meds and according to the doc it is likely I may never have to take them again after 13 long years of use. Full recovery, including a colonoscopy is forecast to take about six weeks until things return to normal. So there you have it. Meantime, no stress tests nor eye surgery are allowed.


Hi Don, I'm sorry to hear about your recent illness. I hope you are now on the road to recovery. Take care, margaret


----------



## pm-r

Nice to hear Don that they discovered the cause and that must be of some good relief and medication cure news for you.

I also had some nasty side effects from some prescribed BP medication and some cholesterol brand pills that I was told I *had* to take, but no intestine infection, and also suffered some dizziness that I thought it might be some sort or reoccurring vertigo I had years previous.

My Dr. agreed and switched the prescription brand from the "Cadillac" two hundred $/3 month to a different one hundred $/3 month brand, and then Costco pharmacy suggested I try the generic equivalent, now down to $40.00/3 month brand. The same thing and pricing with the cholesterol medication.

I quit the cholesterol medication on my own almost a year ago due to mainly leg/hip muscle painful weak muscle problems. And it's taken it over nine months to clear out of my body system, but still not perfect. My last blood/cholesterol tests and pressure are now normal as far as BP and cholesterol levels are concerned.

But..., Dr. says I have to drastically cut waaaay back on my dry red wine intake due to some blood level figure that shows it's heading to the top of the chart, and he says I'm killing my liver and it will take ages to heal. So much for the one or two glasses of dry red wine that we all know is good for one's heart, so a lot more would be a lot better right??? 

Anyway, I've been cutting back by adding 25%-75% tonic water to my red consumption. Quite nice and refreshing actually, so we will see with the next blood test in a month from now.

Meanwhile, I hope and trust your situation and health continues to improve, and some things just take longer than others.


----------



## SINC

My new meds call for four pills every six hours and two every 12 hours, not te be overlapped, thus I got up at midnight to take one of those four. Soon it willl be back to bed only to be up at 6:00 to do it again and this goes on for two weeks. Coffee is on for the early birds while awaiting Kim and John's breakfast. Good luck today Marc with your procedure. Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good night Marc, chat more with you when you are feeling up to it, thinking about you and your procedure tomorrow *hug*


Thanks, Kim. I appreciate the thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My new meds call for four pills every six hours and two every 12 hours, not te be overlapped, thus I got up at midnight to take one of those four. Soon it willl be back to bed only to be up at 6:00 to do it again and this goes on for two weeks. Coffee is on for the early birds while awaiting Kim and John's breakfast. Good luck today Marc with your procedure. Got my fingers crossed for you.




Thanks, Don. I appreciate the thoughts ................ and the coffee. Hopefully, the meds shall do the trick for you. Bonne chance, mon ami.

As well, hopefully the grand opening of The KKKK will be a success. We shall see. 

Speak with you all at some point in the near future. Paix, mes amis, in advance. Later ...........................


----------



## winwintoo

Not sure why I'm up. You guys are in my thoughts. 

Take care, margaret


----------



## johnp

Morning all. I have some coffee started for the early-risers .... and then will get together with Kim, to help with breakfast.

Don ... good to read this morning that you got some answers to what's been gong on. The med's will do their thing, and get you back on track!!


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Morning all. I have some coffee started for the early-risers .... and then will get together with Kim, to help with breakfast.
> 
> Don ... good to read this morning that you got some answers to what's been gong on. The med's will do their thing, and get you back on track!!


morning John, ready to get breakfast started - thanks for doing the coffee


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> morning John, ready to get breakfast started - thanks for doing the coffee


Morning Kim ... good to go ... Swedish pancakes for anyone interested.


----------



## javaqueen

waffles, sausage and and fresh fruit for those who want the lighter side are ready to go


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, Kim, John, boy do you guys get up early!! Rainy here today, but warm. Hope things go well with your meds Don....that's the trouble with them, you take them then side effects can be worse than the reason you are taking them. Hope nothing emerges with your new prescriptions.

Tovah and I are hoping things go well for Marc today. 

I've had a lot of life stuff going on this month and haven't had much sleep in that period, so I'm hoping things will settle down.....maybe it's the 4 coffee mornings I should avoid......


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Morning Don, Kim, John, boy do you guys get up early!! Rainy here today, but warm. Hope things go well with your meds Don....that's the trouble with them, you take them then side effects can be worse than the reason you are taking them. Hope nothing emerges with your new prescriptions.
> 
> Tovah and I are hoping things go well for Marc today.
> 
> I've had a lot of life stuff going on this month and haven't had much sleep in that period, so I'm hoping things will settle down.....maybe it's the 4 coffee mornings I should avoid......


Morning Rp. They are calling for rain here as well today, we shall see. I am sorry that you have had a lot of life stuff going on this month *hug*

Enjoy some breakfast and drink more water during the day


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, by water you mean that clear stuff you make coffee out of......... you're right of course I should cut back.....how are things with you today?


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, by water you mean that clear stuff you make coffee out of......... you're right of course I should cut back.....how are things with you today?


things are going well, setting up the studio is taking a bit longer than I hoped but, I know that it will get done in time. I love teaching there and getting the students outside of my house. Going to work and coming home makes it easier too  But, I do miss seeing my hubby more during my break times


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, I can understand that. My banjo teacher taught at home and she ( at least to me ) never seemed to have a break....someone was always banging on her door. She finally built a studio on her property. No matter how much you love what you are doing you can't be exposed to it 24/7, you need to refresh and get away from it. The down side is the travel time if you don't have the luxury of having an on site location.....but travel is a good chill zone as well.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I can understand that. My banjo teacher taught at home and she ( at least to me ) never seemed to have a break....someone was always banging on her door. She finally built a studio on her property. No matter how much you love what you are doing you can't be exposed to it 24/7, you need to refresh and get away from it. The down side is the travel time if you don't have the luxury of having an on site location.....but travel is a good chill zone as well.


Definitely needed to get it out of my house - we were at 60+ students a week and it was just too much. The travel is a really killer though, an entire 3 minute walk around the corner without having to cross the street


----------



## javaqueen

Don I really enjoyed SAP this morning, Paul Dicaire takes some great photo's and that is quite a lot of glass on that building. I really like "Eve's chat wit God" did you put that in there just for me????


----------



## javaqueen

going to be heading over to the studio for a while, hope to be back later - for lunch today we will be having "bento boxes" so that it is a nice heart healthy lunch with plenty to keep you full for the afternoon - enjoy


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Back home once again. Went in at 7AM and home by 9AM. Went to bed and slept for three hours. Strange sensation having half of your face frozen. Will see the doctor tomorrow morning for him to see if the operation went well. Right now, I am like the Phantom of the Opera with a shield over my eye and face. The doxies are a bit scared of me until they sniff my hand. I can't bend down to pet them but they seem to know it is me. I hope this typing is correct in that I can't see the screen very well to see if I am spelling everything correctly. 

"Tovah and I are hoping things go well for Marc today. " Thanks, Rp. My best to you re the interview ................. and to Tovah and Maybelle. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

welcome back Marc *hug* glad to see you but you should really rest a bit more - your typing is impeccable though my friend


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> I can't bend down to pet them but they seem to know it is me.


You should be a passenger in the back seat too, until the doctor says you can drive again.

Air-bag deployment can destroy all his work


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I'm pleased to see you back and, hopefully, well....that is good news. It's funny how dogs react, I remember dressing up for Halloween and MayBelle just went nuts....even though she knew it was me.

On the interview side I got the call this morning and I start this Monday. After three years of looking to finally get a position is such a relief. I have many people to thank for their support, advice, and references. I know your guidance Marc was instrumental in this so thank you very much.


----------



## SINC

Congrats on the new position Rp. 

Marc, glad to know things went well.


----------



## johnp

Marc .... good to see you back .. best of wishes from us that all went well!!!


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> ....
> On the interview side I got the call this morning and I start this Monday. After three years of looking to finally get a position is such a relief. I have many people to thank for their support, advice, and references. I know your guidance Marc was instrumental in this so thank you very much.


Nice to hear such good news.


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> ................... On the interview side I got the call this morning and I start this Monday. After three years of looking to finally get a position is such a relief. I have many people to thank for their support, advice, and references. I know your guidance Marc was instrumental in this so thank you very much.


Congrat's Rp ....... way to go!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm pleased to see you back and, hopefully, well....that is good news. It's funny how dogs react, I remember dressing up for Halloween and MayBelle just went nuts....even though she knew it was me.
> 
> On the interview side I got the call this morning and I start this Monday. After three years of looking to finally get a position is such a relief. I have many people to thank for their support, advice, and references. I know your guidance Marc was instrumental in this so thank you very much.


Rp that is wonderful news about your position *cheer* we should definitely celebrate - how about I whip up a nice snicker's cake??


----------



## Rps

Thanx all, say Kim what wine would go with that cake????


----------



## javaqueen

anything it is pound cake, chocolate ganache, dulce de leche with peanuts and the chocolate top - but i think a red would be best


----------



## winwintoo

Marc, I've been distracted and missed mention of the type of eye surgery you were having today. Do you mind me asking?

I hope it went well.

Don, I hope you're doing better today.

You all might remember me talking about my very ill sister. She was 4 weeks in hospital, home for 2 weeks and returned to hospital this morning to have a kidney removed.

It all started with a simple infection. Lesson learned, there is no longer such a thing as a "simple" infection.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> welcome back Marc *hug* glad to see you but you should really rest a bit more - your typing is impeccable though my friend





iMouse said:


> You should be a passenger in the back seat too, until the doctor says you can drive again.
> 
> Air-bag deployment can destroy all his work


Thank you, Kim. I hear that the first day at The KKKK went well, especially now that you got the permit to allow doxies into an eating establishment. Kudos. :clap:

John, I leave the driving to the doxies and, as you suggest, just be a passenger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm pleased to see you back and, hopefully, well....that is good news. It's funny how dogs react, I remember dressing up for Halloween and MayBelle just went nuts....even though she knew it was me.
> 
> On the interview side I got the call this morning and I start this Monday. After three years of looking to finally get a position is such a relief. I have many people to thank for their support, advice, and references. I know your guidance Marc was instrumental in this so thank you very much.


Thanks, Rp and kudos on the job. :clap::clap::clap: I had a sense from the interview that it was going to be a positive call from them. All I did was to highlight what they already knew about you. Excelsior. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Congrats on the new position Rp.
> 
> Marc, glad to know things went well.





johnp said:


> Marc .... good to see you back .. best of wishes from us that all went well!!!





winwintoo said:


> Marc, I've been distracted and missed mention of the type of eye surgery you were having today. Do you mind me asking?
> 
> I hope it went well.
> 
> You all might remember me talking about my very ill sister. She was 4 weeks in hospital, home for 2 weeks and returned to hospital this morning to have a kidney removed.
> 
> It all started with a simple infection. Lesson learned, there is no longer such a thing as a "simple" infection.
> 
> Margaret


Thank you, everyone.

Margaret, thanks for the thought. It was surgery for removal of a cataract and an implant of a soft lens. 

I hope for the best for your sister. Is her other kidney healthy? How are you holding up? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Snickers Cake?????????? I leave the Cafe for one day and you turn it into a high class joint. Looks great.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> It all started with a simple infection. Lesson learned, there is no longer such a thing as a "simple" infection.
> 
> Margaret


Sorry to hear about your sister and her kidney Margaret, she will be in my thoughts.

This is why they are so aggressively treating my current infection. They want it gone and ASAP.


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang. 

Nice to hear all the good news with the exception of Margaret's sister. 
Margaret, I hope your sister re overs very soon from what must be a traumatizing experience.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, everyone.
> 
> Margaret, thanks for the thought. It was surgery for removal of a cataract and an implant of a soft lens.
> 
> I hope for the best for your sister. Is her other kidney healthy? How are you holding up? Paix, mon amie.


I hope your surgery went well. I've had cataracts removed from both eyes. That was the easy part, but since then I've developed some other eye problems and my vision is not what it should be.

Good news. They did another scan of my sister's kidney and while it is damaged, it's not infected so rather than subject her to more invasive treatment, they are going to leave it alone. She was sick over the weekend, but whatever that was, it was not connected to her earlier kidney problem. What a relief!


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I hope your surgery went well. I've had cataracts removed from both eyes. That was the easy part, but since then I've developed some other eye problems and my vision is not what it should be.
> 
> Good news. They did another scan of my sister's kidney and while it is damaged, it's not infected so rather than subject her to more invasive treatment, they are going to leave it alone. She was sick over the weekend, but whatever that was, it was not connected to her earlier kidney problem. What a relief!


That is positive news, Margaret. I wish you and your sister the best. Paix, mon amie.

My left eye, which had the cataract removed 20 years ago, had a detached retina about 17 years ago. I have a bit of macular degeneration in that eye, but I am able to work, which is the key element in my visual situation. Hopefully,the right eye will have bette vision to take some of the strain off of the left eye. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## KC4

Hi Marc. I'm delightfully surprised that you are already up and able to use your computer after your surgery. When do get to give your repaired eyeball a test see? 

I'm doing ok today, thanks. I'm in my car ( parked) waiting for my Zumba class to start.


----------



## KC4

Margaret: Nice to read the upgrade in your news. 

Rp: Congratulations! I wish you great success with your new career.

Kim: that cake looks awesome! Wow!

Don: I'm also glad to hear that you have found the cause of your BP issue and that it's a matter of ridding yourself of an infection and not something that is more difficult to remedy.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Marc. I'm delightfully surprised that you are already up and able to use your computer after your surgery. When do get to give your repaired eyeball a test see?
> 
> I'm doing ok today, thanks. I'm in my car ( parked) waiting for my Zumba class to start.


Evening, Kim. I can use the computer for a few minutes at a spell. I see my eye surgeon tomorrow morning at 8AM for him to see what the situation is with today's surgery.

Zumba on, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. I have had a long day today and an early start tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> A Snickers Cake?????????? I leave the Cafe for one day and you turn it into a high class joint. Looks great.


I made sure to save you a couple of pieces for you and Deborah, I am sure that you will enjoy it


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Going to call it a night. I have had a long day today and an early start tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Rest well, can't wait to chat more with you tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I made sure to save you a couple of pieces for you and Deborah, I am sure that you will enjoy it





javaqueen said:


> Rest well, can't wait to chat more with you tomorrow


Merci.

Sadly, I find it difficult to sleep tonight. So, here I am ................... :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I shall read the paper until Kim wakes up and opens up The KKKK. Later ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to start the coffee now and leave the cooking to Kim. Anyone care for a cup? I think that I put enough scoops of coffee into the filter.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Going to start the coffee now and leave the cooking to Kim. Anyone care for a cup? I think that I put enough scoops of coffee into the filter.


I will have a cup. Thanks.

How does your eye feel this morning? I know mine just felt weary the day after surgery. It's really an amazing operation when you think about it. How they can remove the old lens and insert the new one working in such tight quarters.

I only wish that the rest of my vision apparatus worked as it should. Or that it could be corrected with glasses. 

Take care, margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I will have a cup. Thanks.
> 
> How does your eye feel this morning? I know mine just felt weary the day after surgery. It's really an amazing operation when you think about it. How they can remove the old lens and insert the new one working in such tight quarters.
> 
> I only wish that the rest of my vision apparatus worked as it should. Or that it could be corrected with glasses.
> 
> Take care, margaret


Coming right up, Margaret.

I have just returned from seeing my eye surgeon this morning. He felt all went well. Took the parch off and now I am on drops four times a day. I was amazed at how quickly the operation took. My vision in my right eye will never be perfect, and I will still need corrective lenses. However, it is far better than what I had earlier this week. We shall see.

How is your sister this morning? How are you this morning??? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning Marc and Margaret

Marc I am glad to hear that the surgeon is pleased with how things went *cheer*. Of course I would love a cup of your world famous coffee. 

Of course the kitchen is now open for breakfast for those who would like something. I am presently preparing some eggs benedict 2 ways - ham and swiss and asparagus and swiss - I also have some mushrooms (cremini of course) that I can use to make a waffle if anyone is interested. AS usual there is fresh fruit and assorted breads for those who desire it.

Margaret, I am continuing to pray for your family and especially your sister that there is healing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Margaret. Up early to try and get in the eight pills I have to take daily and be in bed by 9 so took the first two at 5, then 10, then 3, then 8, then bed. Both the horse sized antibiotics they gave me (6 of the 8 per day) come with warnings that they may cause diarrhea and the first evidence of that has appeared. If it persists or gets worse, my GP told me I will have to seek help at the ER for a transfer to IV for the balance of the treatment. That is what happens when your family doctor in a medi-centre does not have admitting privileges at the local hospital.

In spite of that, SAP is up and running for the day and our video with Chris Hadfield may give you a reason to smile this morning.


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning Don, I am sorry that you are going through those side effects from the medication, thanks for SAP will check it out momentarily. How about a nice cup of coffee for you?



----------



## SINC

I appreciate the offer Kim, but will decline. Hot coffee really does not help with my current 'side effect'.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning Marc and Margaret
> 
> Marc I am glad to hear that the surgeon is pleased with how things went *cheer*. Of course I would love a cup of your world famous coffee.
> 
> Of course the kitchen is now open for breakfast for those who would like something. I am presently preparing some eggs benedict 2 ways - ham and swiss and asparagus and swiss - I also have some mushrooms (cremini of course) that I can use to make a waffle if anyone is interested. AS usual there is fresh fruit and assorted breads for those who desire it.
> 
> Margaret, I am continuing to pray for your family and especially your sister that there is healing.


Morning, Kim. While I am not an eggs benedict fan, I think that I shall try a serving to see if I like the way you make it in the mornings. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Margaret. Up early to try and get in the eight pills I have to take daily and be in bed by 9 so took the first two at 5, then 10, then 3, then 8, then bed. Both the horse sized antibiotics they gave me (6 of the 8 per day) come with warnings that they may cause diarrhea and the first evidence of that has appeared. If it persists or gets worse, my GP told me I will have to seek help at the ER for a transfer to IV for the balance of the treatment. That is what happens when your family doctor in a medi-centre does not have admitting privileges at the local hospital.
> 
> In spite of that, SAP is up and running for the day and our video with Chris Hadfield may give you a reason to smile this morning.


Morning, Don. As if you needed more problems ............ Sorry to hear about the reactions to your meds.

Yes, the Chris Hadfield clip was very informative. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. While I am not an eggs benedict fan, I think that I shall try a serving to see if I like the way you make it in the mornings. Merci, mon amie.


the difference between mine and others is the lemon zest in the hollandaise sauce - adds some zip so it's not so heavy


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> the difference between mine and others is the lemon zest in the hollandaise sauce - adds some zip so it's not so heavy


Sounds interesting and delicious, Kim. :clap:


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. A coffee would be great about now .. thanks! 

Good to hear you're "looking good" Marc!! Glad it worked out so well for you.


----------



## javaqueen

Sorry about the coffee Don, wasn't thinking. Those restrictions that people have to deal with on their properties were something else......I understood some, but at the same time??????


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. A coffee would be great about now .. thanks!
> 
> Good to hear you're "looking good" Marc!! Glad it worked out so well for you.


Morning John, care for some eggs bennie??? What would you recommend to go with them?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds interesting and delicious, Kim. :clap:


Thanks Marc *blush*


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> Morning John, care for some eggs bennie??? What would you recommend to go with them?


Kim ... have to admit, I have never had them. I'm not much for eggs ... unless they're boiled or scrambled and well done. 
But like Marc ... I'll try a little ... thanks!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks Marc *blush*


Hey, it tasted even better. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Kim ... have to admit, I have never had them. I'm not much for eggs ... unless they're boiled or scrambled and well done.
> But like Marc ... I'll try a little ... thanks!!


Morning, John. Personally, I am a scrambled eggs fan, but I tried what Kim made and it was great.

How is Jean today? How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, saw your post in the Weather Thread. This must mean all or most of your snow is gone. Kudos, and welcome to Spring.


----------



## SINC

I guess I am the opposite of you guys, John and Marc. I love eggs of any kind and the runnier the better. Soft boiled in the shell is my all time favourite. I got my love of them when my grandfather used to make them for me when I was a 'wee bairn' as he used to call me and showed me how to dip my toast in them. Love eggs bennie and soft poached on toast too. While I can tolerate hard boiled in potato salads (or a pickled egg, yum!), I can also enjoy scrambled provided they are not overcooked and slightly runny. You two likely didn't want to read that though! beejacon


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, saw your post in the Weather Thread. This must mean all or most of your snow is gone. Kudos, and welcome to Spring.


Nope, still lots of snow left to go yet Marc. That eight foot pile by the garage is now down to about three feet. There is still two feet on the driveway under the motor home as well. Lawns are now about 50% exposed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess I am the opposite of you guys, John and Marc. I love eggs of any kind and the runnier the better. Soft boiled in the shell is my all time favourite. I got my love of them when my grandfather used to make them for me when I was a 'wee bairn' as he used to call me and showed me how to dip my toast in them. Love eggs bennie and soft poached on toast too. While I can tolerate hard boiled in potato salads (or a pickled egg, yum!), I can also enjoy scrambled provided they are not overcooked and slightly runny. You two likely didn't want to read that though! beejacon


We are different in our egg views, Don. The dry egg wins out over the runny egg for me. Still, to each their own. As for hard boiled eggs ............. XX) . We agree there.

How are you feeling now?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, still lots of snow left to go yet Marc. That eight foot pile by the garage is now down to about three feet. There is still two feet on the driveway under the motor home as well. Lawns are now about 50% exposed.


Really??? I thought with the sun and warm temps you would be outside in a snowless backyard. Hopefully by the weekend it will all be gone. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Really??? I thought with the sun and warm temps you would be outside in a snowless backyard. Hopefully by the weekend it will all be gone. Bonne chance, mon ami.


We still have huge drifts of snow as well. No hope of it going any time soon. The people preparing to combat flooding are happy that the melt is going slowly. Some fols are still dealing with flooding from a couple of years ago.

Thanks for all the kind thoughts about my sister. She is needing a lot of sleep, so I hesitate to call her and wait for news via my niece. So far today, no news, so that's a good sign.

Please Don, at the first sign of trouble, get to the ER. In Emily's case, things went south very rapidly and her BP dropped to a frightening low while her blood sugar soared. There was no time to waste. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day All

Sorry to hear about all the medical problems, hope everyone is feeling better today. Maybe the (slowly arriving) spring weather will help mend body & soul.

Re Eggs: I prefer dry scrambled eggs with lots of nippy old cheese and a few spices. Otherwise pickled eggs(salted) with a pint of beer.

Must run - have to catch-up on my house woodworking.

TTFN


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day All
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the medical problems, hope everyone is feeling better today. Maybe the (slowly arriving) spring weather will help mend body & soul.
> 
> Re Eggs: I prefer dry scrambled eggs with lots of nippy old cheese and a few spices. Otherwise pickled eggs(salted) with a pint of beer.
> 
> Must run - have to catch-up on my house woodworking.
> 
> TTFN


Afternoon, Bill. Good luck with your woodworking.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> We still have huge drifts of snow as well. No hope of it going any time soon. The people preparing to combat flooding are happy that the melt is going slowly. Some fols are still dealing with flooding from a couple of years ago.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind thoughts about my sister. She is needing a lot of sleep, so I hesitate to call her and wait for news via my niece. So far today, no news, so that's a good sign.
> 
> Please Don, at the first sign of trouble, get to the ER. In Emily's case, things went south very rapidly and her BP dropped to a frightening low while her blood sugar soared. There was no time to waste.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Yes, saw pics on The Weather Network that it was snowing in Regina. So, let's hope for a slow melt to avoid major flooding.

Let's all hope for some good news re your sister, Margaret. Take care, mon amie. Paix.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, saw pics on The Weather Network that it was snowing in Regina. So, let's hope for a slow melt to avoid major flooding.
> 
> Let's all hope for some good news re your sister, Margaret. Take care, mon amie. Paix.


Unfortunately spring snows tend to be wet and heavy and melt extremely quickly. Still I am sure we are all pulling for our prairie neighbours.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Unfortunately spring snows tend to be wet and heavy and melt extremely quickly. Still I am sure we are all pulling for our prairie neighbours.


Yes, so I have heard as well, Bob. Hopefully, there shall not be major flooding in SK and MB or ON this year. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up to 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


Marc ... I haven't had a beer in a good long while, and with this sunshine (and 16C temperature at present), I would sure enjoy one. Is the bar open? If so, a Keith's ale would be just fine. Merci!! 

Good to see your weather holding so well. We've had a good week, but today will likely be the last of the sunshine for a while ... clouds and rain on their way - especially for the weekend, so the long-range forecast says today.

How are you feeling today -- and how's the vision?


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> I guess I am the opposite of you guys, John and Marc. I love eggs of any kind and the runnier the better. Soft boiled in the shell is my all time favourite. I got my love of them when my grandfather used to make them for me when I was a 'wee bairn' as he used to call me and showed me how to dip my toast in them. Love eggs bennie and soft poached on toast too. While I can tolerate hard boiled in potato salads (or a pickled egg, yum!), I can also enjoy scrambled provided they are not overcooked and slightly runny. You two likely didn't want to read that though! beejacon


Don it sounds like you and I are likeminded in our egg department  



Dr.G. said:


> Coming up to 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


Definitely - but may I have a coffee please


----------



## javaqueen

I had the most wonderful lunch with a friend that I haven't seen in quite a while. Just what I needed


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... I haven't had a beer in a good long while, and with this sunshine (and 16C temperature at present), I would sure enjoy one. Is the bar open? If so, a Keith's ale would be just fine. Merci!!
> 
> Good to see your weather holding so well. We've had a good week, but today will likely be the last of the sunshine for a while ... clouds and rain on their way - especially for the weekend, so the long-range forecast says today.
> 
> How are you feeling today -- and how's the vision?


John, I like Keith's Ale, so I shall join you in a brew or two.

The weather has been amazing here. Each day we get closer to May 24th without snow is a day closer to the end of winter. I am not able to garden now for the next two weeks because of my eye, but that is OK since I am not able to shovel either. I don't start teaching again until May 6th, so that should give my eye a chance to heal. I think that Don once said that beer had healing properties ................. and the doctor is always correct. So .................

How is Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Don it sounds like you and I are likeminded in our egg department
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - but may I have a coffee please


One coffee coming right up, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I had the most wonderful lunch with a friend that I haven't seen in quite a while. Just what I needed


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, I like Keith's Ale, so I shall join you in a brew or two.
> 
> The weather has been amazing here. Each day we get closer to May 24th without snow is a day closer to the end of winter. I am not able to garden now for the next two weeks because of my eye, but that is OK since I am not able to shovel either. I don't start teaching again until May 6th, so that should give my eye a chance to heal. I think that Don once said that beer had healing properties ................. and the doctor is always correct. So .................
> 
> How is Jean today?


Sounds good Marc ... I toured the old Keith's brewery in Halifax, and tasted a few products in their lovely "tasting room" a few times over the years I lived there.

And thanks, Jean's doing quite well ... 'on the mend'. It's nice to see her doing some the things she likes to do -- but also knowing full-well, to take it easy, and not rush things.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... I toured the old Keith's brewery in Halifax, and tasted a few products in their lovely "tasting room" a few times over the years I lived there.
> 
> And thanks, Jean's doing quite well ... 'on the mend'. It's nice to see her doing some the things she likes to do -- but also knowing full-well, to take it easy, and not rush things.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Sounds like a plan, John. Cheers ............

Glad to hear that Jean is taking the "slow and steady" route.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening Shang .... Just came in from an hour+ out on the balcony ... it felt like what could pass for a rather decent "summer" day!! Glad I got my dinner prep's done early today, so we could go outside and relax. 

Have a big casserole (based on leftover pork roast, and rice vermicelli noodles) all ready to go into the convection oven soon. It took a good while to prepare ... so after the outdoor, in the sun & wine break ... sure glad all I have to do is start the oven, and pop it in!!!  

Hope the day's been treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/Evening Shang .... Just came in from an hour+ out on the balcony ... it felt like what could pass for a rather decent "summer" day!! Glad I got my dinner prep's done early today, so we could go outside and relax.
> 
> Have a big casserole (based on leftover pork roast, and rice vermicelli noodles) all ready to go into the convection oven soon. It took a good while to prepare ... so after the outdoor, in the sun & wine break ... sure glad all I have to do is start the oven, and pop it in!!!
> 
> Hope the day's been treating everyone well.


Summer in April ............... good for you, John. One of the advantages of living in Lotus Land. If we get Spring in June we are lucky, which makes the fact that Don has more snow than we do right now amazing.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone, finished teaching for the day and now to think about what I will do with the rest of the evening. Maybe grab a glass of wine (or two) and read a book???


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone, finished teaching for the day and now to think about what I will do with the rest of the evening. Maybe grab a glass of wine (or two) and read a book???


Evening, Kim. That sounds like a fine plan.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. That sounds like a fine plan.


To decide between red and white is the dilemma of course......


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> To decide between red and white is the dilemma of course......


I chose white for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for out TGIF Breakfast ................. made by the first one here in The Cafe Chez Marc or The KKKK. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

I have a nice sauvignon blanc that would do well for tonight  good choice Marc


----------



## SINC

Two days down and 12 to go on the new meds. Tomorrow a visit back to the doc to see how the med-free BP readings are doing and whether or not I have to restart those meds too.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Two days down and 12 to go on the new meds. Tomorrow a visit back to the doc to see how the med-free BP readings are doing and whether or not I have to restart those meds too.


I hope that you don't have to restart the BP meds........don't know what they will do when combined with the medication that you are currently on


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> Two days down and 12 to go on the new meds. Tomorrow a visit back to the doc to see how the med-free BP readings are doing and whether or not I have to restart those meds too.


I'm surprised that you don't have a home meter.

I've had one for years, but don't use it as often as I should, now that my meds have things under control.

Having one at home avoids the potential problem of 'white-coat syndrome'.


----------



## SINC

I have one, but it is not accurate and raises more concerns than providing peace of mind. At $139, it was a poor investment. My ancestry prevents me from wasting that kind of dough again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Had to drop in to see my eye surgeon early this morning for some lazer zapping of the incision just to seal it up totally. Strange sensation.

I shall make some coffee to get us going, but leave the cooking to Kim and John.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A busy morning on SAP for local news and a chart that shows our taxes are rapidly approaching double that of Edmonton for a similar size home.

Ever wonder just how a big bird of prey flies through a forest of trees? Check out today's video in slo-mo of how a Goshawk does just that. Also a ball fan catches a fouls in his beer cup and breakfast in bed too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. A busy morning on SAP for local news and a chart that shows our taxes are rapidly approaching double that of Edmonton for a similar size home.
> 
> Ever wonder just how a big bird of prey flies through a forest of trees? Check out today's video in slo-mo of how a Goshawk does just that. Also a ball fan catches a fouls in his beer cup and breakfast in bed too.


Morning, Don. Interesting chart re property taxes. Here in St.John's, our mil rate will drop from 10.6 to 8.1 in 2013, but the valuations of our homes increased. Our city council wanted to take the sting out of the rise in valuations.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Still suffering a wee bit from that 'side effect' I mentioned yesterday. Otherwise fairly good although am still short of breath when doing simple tasks and the dizziness persists. I see the doc at 12:45 today for more on the BP meds and whether I need them or not yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still suffering a wee bit from that 'side effect' I mentioned yesterday. Otherwise fairly good although am still short of breath when doing simple tasks and the dizziness persists. I see the doc at 12:45 today for more on the BP meds and whether I need them or not yet.


Don, good luck with your doctor's appointment today. Hopefully, you will get more answers than side effects. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning all.......as it is Friday and we had such a heavy breakfast yesterday, today is an assortment of baked goodies, toast (if you prefer) and different spreads as well as fruit and yoghurts. Enjoy

Of course, Marc I will enjoy a cup of your coffee 
Don, I am glad that you are going back to the doctors to have your BP checked, will be thinking about you


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning all.......as it is Friday and we had such a heavy breakfast yesterday, today is an assortment of baked goodies, toast (if you prefer) and different spreads as well as fruit and yoghurts. Enjoy
> 
> Of course, Marc I will enjoy a cup of your coffee
> Don, I am glad that you are going back to the doctors to have your BP checked, will be thinking about you


Sounds good, Kim. I shall have these treats with some freshly brewed coffee. Merci.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Memorial University's Botanical Gardens is about a kilometer from my home. This photo was taken today by a friend of my son, as he was wandering around looking at the early growth that we have seen this month.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds good, Kim. I shall have these treats with some freshly brewed coffee. Merci.
> 
> How are you today?


Good morning Marc, I am doing very well today, the sun is shining and the birds are singing and we are expecting to reach 12ºC today - hoping it is the start to warmer weather


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning Marc, I am doing very well today, the sun is shining and the birds are singing and we are expecting to reach 12ºC today - hoping it is the start to warmer weather


Afternoon, Kim. Good to hear. Sounds like you are getting some St.John's weather, except it is very atypical for us to get +15C and sunshine in April ............... or even in May.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afteroon all. Nice to hear spring's happening in so many more places now!! A nice morning here for my "out & about" stuff -- did my early-am walk, then some shopping, while daughter took Jean to the BioMed Lab. Her doctor had called Tuesday (after her blood check on Monday) and changed her medication - so wanted her to go again this week, for another look. 

A setback for Jean today ... some back spasms once again ... so she's in a fair bit of pain once again -- ugh!! Back to the medication she was taking, and had stopped taking a few days ago. A think she has done a little too much the past fews days - feeling so much better, she likely pushed it a little.

Enjoy your Friday everyone!! Friday ... the day before dim sum Saturday!! But sadly, once again it will be a takeout order brough back for Jean.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afteroon all. Nice to hear spring's happening in so many more places now!! A nice morning here for my "out & about" stuff -- did my early-am walk, then some shopping, while daughter took Jean to the BioMed Lab. Her doctor had called Tuesday (after her blood check on Monday) and changed her medication - so wanted her to go again this week, for another look.
> 
> A setback for Jean today ... some back spasms once again ... so she's in a fair bit of pain once again -- ugh!! Back to the medication she was taking, and had stopped taking a few days ago. A think she has done a little too much the past fews days - feeling so much better, she likely pushed it a little.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday everyone!! Friday ... the day before dim sum Saturday!! But sadly, once again it will be a takeout order brough back for Jean.


Sorry to hear about Jean's setback, John.  Give her my best.


----------



## SINC

Just returned from the doctor for my BP check and I was 130 on 80 today. He was OK with that and explained he took me off the meds because I was so weak and felt so bad. He wants me to be stronger and feel better and that is working albeit slowly. He wants me to stay off the meds totally until I see him again on Tuesday, May 7. 

At that time he will assess me as to the infection (it's the day I will be done the antibiotics) and if I am better, he will put me back on Vasotec, a BP med. He has eliminated Atenolol altogether (a beta blocker) which he says is of little value more than a decade after my heart attacks. He says that Vasotec protects my heart from having another heart attack and he wants me back on it more for that reason than BP control as it seems my body is doing a pretty good job of that on its own right now.

The dizzy spells continue, but less frequently and my 'side effect' has not become any worse. I do feel a bit stronger so there is some progress. The shortness of breath at times still bothers me though. There is nothing worse than labouring to breathe as it is not a pleasant feeling at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it sounds somewhat positive, so I shall go with that prognosis. What does Ann think about all of this change in meds?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Was able to sit outside, by candlelight, with some neighbors and various bottles of wine. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but I shall get the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Marc. 

How is your eye today? I hope the additional procedure didn't set you back.

I'll enjoy another cup of coffee before I venture into the storage room to try to wrestle my art and craft supplies into some semblance of order. You night have to send out a search and rescue crew later today.....


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Marc.
> 
> How is your eye today? I hope the additional procedure didn't set you back.
> 
> I'll enjoy another cup of coffee before I venture into the storage room to try to wrestle my art and craft supplies into some semblance of order. You night have to send out a search and rescue crew later today.....


Morning, Margaret. How are you today? How is your sister today?

No, the procedure did not set me back. Still strange being able to see a bit better in my right eye without glasses.

We do have the Doxie Search and Rescue Crew ready should you need to be found. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Marc, coffee sounds wonderful thank you
When do you go to the optometrist to get new glasses?? 

Margaret, when you are finished organizing your craft supplies would you like to come and organize mine


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc, coffee sounds wonderful thank you
> When do you go to the optometrist to get new glasses??
> 
> Margaret, when you are finished organizing your craft supplies would you like to come and organize mine


Morning, Kim. Coffee coming right up. Who is making breakfast this morning? 

I get new glasses in about six weeks. For now, I just have a clear plastic lens in my right glasses frame.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Margaret and Kim. Awoke feeling better although that pesky 'side effect' is not severe, but uncomfortable as I take my antibiotics for day five of 14. An interesting SAP this morning, for example how a good woman can bring balance to your life, 14 Amazing Fractals Found In Nature and the Sugar Plum Fairy played on the glass harp in our video.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Coffee coming right up. Who is making breakfast this morning?
> 
> I get new glasses in about six weeks. For now, I just have a clear plastic lens in my right glasses frame.


I think it is John's turn to do breakfast today, either that or you I will be out for most of the day after this coffee  

Glad that you are getting new glasses soon *thumbs up*


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Margaret and Kim. Awoke feeling better although that pesky 'side effect' is not severe, but uncomfortable as I take my antibiotics for day five of 14. An interesting SAP this morning, for example how a good woman can bring balance to your life, 14 Amazing Fractals Found In Nature and the Sugar Plum Fairy played on the glass harp in our video.


I absolutely loved the Sugar Plum Fairy  thank you for posting that, not quite done reading everything else yet


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad you are feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I think it is John's turn to do breakfast today, either that or you I will be out for most of the day after this coffee
> 
> Glad that you are getting new glasses soon *thumbs up*


Well, let's not wait for John. Let's just do it and be done with this task.


----------



## javaqueen

Alright then lets get breakfast done - what shall we make today..........I have some beautiful cremini mushrooms and could turn them into some quiche with asparagus and swiss cheese and for those who want something sweeter we could have some of the pastries left over from yesterday with the fresh fruit that I was able to get in

I'm not going to be able to do breakfast tomorrow though, think you are up to handling it Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Alright then lets get breakfast done - what shall we make today..........I have some beautiful cremini mushrooms and could turn them into some quiche with asparagus and swiss cheese and for those who want something sweeter we could have some of the pastries left over from yesterday with the fresh fruit that I was able to get in
> 
> I'm not going to be able to do breakfast tomorrow though, think you are up to handling it Marc?


Well, you do breakfast today and I shall do Sunday Brunch tomorrow. Deal .............


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. Sorry about missing breakfast ... hadn't realized I was expected for such this morning. I was a touch busy this morning with some chores, and the like, and missed breakfast all together. Out for a dim sum breakfast with daughter early .. we arrived at the restaurant at 8:30am, so it truly was breakfast for both of us!! We brought back a selection of the dishes we enjoyed for Jean. She would have loved to have been be able to go with us - another time, and soon we hope.
Rather dark and wet here today .. quite a change from the bright and sunny days of late, but a touch more 'normal' for this time of year.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon all. Sorry about missing breakfast ... hadn't realized I was expected for such this morning. I was a touch busy this morning with some chores, and the like, and missed breakfast all together. Out for a dim sum breakfast with daughter early .. we arrived at the restaurant at 8:30am, so it truly was breakfast for both of us!! We brought back a selection of the dishes we enjoyed for Jean. She would have loved to have been be able to go with us - another time, and soon we hope.
> Rather dark and wet here today .. quite a change from the bright and sunny days of late, but a touch more 'normal' for this time of year.
> Cheers!


Afternoon, John. Glad to hear that Jean is feeling a bit better today.

I see you as doing dinner due to your time zone. I can do breakfast, Kim brunch (except on Sunday), Sonal tea, Don snacks and you dinner. Sound reasonable?


----------



## Dr.G.

+15C with some sun as we approach 4PM High Tea time. I am thinking ice tea, a gin and tonic or a beer might be in order. Anyone interested?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Glad to hear that Jean is feeling a bit better today.
> 
> I see you as doing dinner due to your time zone. I can do breakfast, Kim brunch (except on Sunday), Sonal tea, Don snacks and you dinner. Sound reasonable?


I love the schedule Marc *cheer* brunch is my favourite meal to prepare


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I love the schedule Marc *cheer* brunch is my favourite meal to prepare


Good. I shall do Sunday Brunch and you may do the brunch specials for all other days.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ...... I see you as doing dinner due to your time zone. I can do breakfast, Kim brunch (except on Sunday), Sonal tea, Don snacks and you dinner. Sound reasonable?


... will give it a try. To start Sunday, I hope!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... will give it a try. To start Sunday, I hope!!


Sunday dinner is THE meal of the week, so do you feel that you are up to it, John? 

How are you holding up under the strain of Jean's illness?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sunday dinner is THE meal of the week, so do you feel that you are up to it, John? How are you holding up under the strain of Jean's illness?


Not sure Marc ... but thought dinner today was 'out', as I seldom do much for dinner on Saturdays. I think I can come up with a 'Sunday special' that could be enjoyed by all .. and especially so, if this 'cooler' weather hangs in, I enjoy fixing more comfort-related food!! 

I'm hanging on/in Marc ... thanks so much for asking this. And I have been thankfull for some of the help & support provided by the daughter. But I will lose that support soon, as she's heading away on a vacation for two weeks. I know she needs this time away (having recently lost her job, and being under considerable stress over that and the whole scene around it) ... but what an unfortunate time.

But we'll get through it all. And on a bright side .. we've already planned a trip (to BC's Okanagan country) for late-May/early-June, and the hotel's been booked .. so have those good thoughts to look ahead to!! Desert, warm & dry air, and vineyards!! Definitely sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Not sure Marc ... but thought dinner today was 'out', as I seldom do much for dinner on Saturdays. I think I can come up with a 'Sunday special' that could be enjoyed by all .. and especially so, if this 'cooler' weather hangs in, I enjoy fixing more comfort-related food!!
> 
> I'm hanging on/in Marc ... thanks so much for asking this. And I have been thankfull for some of the help & support provided by the daughter. But I will lose that support soon, as she's heading away on a vacation for two weeks. I know she needs this time away (having recently lost her job, and being under considerable stress over that and the whole scene around it) ... but what an unfortunate time.
> 
> But we'll get through it all. And on a bright side .. we've already planned a trip (to BC's Okanagan country) for late-May/early-June, and the hotel's been booked .. so have those good thoughts to look ahead to!! Desert, warm & dry air, and vineyards!! Definitely sounds like a plan!!


Good to hear, John. That trip sounds great as well.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sunday dinner is THE meal of the week, so do you feel that you are up to it, John?


Yes, I think so.  
Update Marc ... I have a menu drafted ... will finalize it tomorrow morning ... and then all's willing, will post it in time for 'east to west' to see.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

How's everyone doing today? Hope all are doing well today. 


John - Looking forward to hearing what you have planned for Sunday dinner. I'm sure it will be great. I think I am going to try making a creamy Spanish mariscos (seafood) soup today. 

The resident teen experienced her first fender bender today, fortunately, no one was hurt and it was not her fault. A lady backed into the side of her car in a parking lot and then drove away, despite many honking and yelling at her to stop! Thankfully, there were many witnesses and even two young men who followed her in their car to get her license plate. 

The damage is minor and since the lady is a senior I'm willing to go easy on her. If she pays to fix the damage, we won't go through insurance. Unfortunately for her, we had to report it to the police in order to get her name and number. Her driving days may be limited from now on. She claimed she didn't see Kacey's vehicle, didn't feel that she had hit anything, didn't hear three car horns honking and about a half dozen people yelling at her. Two of those people were a young couple carrying a baby who had to scramble out of her way as she gunned it out of the parking lot. The police officer said to her that if she was telling the truth then she shouldn't be operating a vehicle any longer. But he didn't believe her story and left it up to us to decide whether to press (hit and run) charges or not. We didn't and won't if she pays for the repair without hassle.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes, I think so.
> Update Marc ... I have a menu drafted ... will finalize it tomorrow morning ... and then all's willing, will post it in time for 'east to west' to see.


A grand idea, John. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> How's everyone doing today? Hope all are doing well today.
> 
> 
> John - Looking forward to hearing what you have planned for Sunday dinner. I'm sure it will be great. I think I am going to try making a creamy Spanish mariscos (seafood) soup today.
> 
> The resident teen experienced her first fender bender today, fortunately, no one was hurt and it was not her fault. A lady backed into the side of her car in a parking lot and then drove away, despite many honking and yelling at her to stop! Thankfully, there were many witnesses and even two young men who followed her in their car to get her license plate.
> 
> The damage is minor and since the lady is a senior I'm willing to go easy on her. If she pays to fix the damage, we won't go through insurance. Unfortunately for her, we had to report it to the police in order to get her name and number. Her driving days may be limited from now on. She claimed she didn't see Kacey's vehicle, didn't feel that she had hit anything, didn't hear three car horns honking and about a half dozen people yelling at her. Two of those people were a young couple carrying a baby who had to scramble out of her way as she gunned it out of the parking lot. The police officer said to her that if she was telling the truth then she shouldn't be operating a vehicle any longer. But he didn't believe her story and left it up to us to decide whether to press (hit and run) charges or not. We didn't and won't if she pays for the repair without hassle.


Evening, Kim. Sorry to hear about Kacey's accident. Since it was not her fault, and the fault of a senior, I say toss her (i.e., the senior citizen) in jail. We need to keep our roads safe for teenagers to drive, and those over 65 should have their driving privilages taken away ASAP. This would also result in lower insurance rates for those under 65 years of age. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Kudos for your attitude towards that lady Kim, Giving her an opportunity to pay and perhaps consider some senior driving skills training would be of benefit to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Kudos for your attitude towards that lady Kim, Giving her an opportunity to pay and perhaps consider some senior driving skills training would be of benefit to all.


You seniors are all alike .............. sticking together to protect your herd. Folks over 65 should be off the road ....................... until early Oct. when I turn 65. Then we can go back to normal and get the teens off the road. 

How are you feeling today, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

A wee improvement as each day passes, thanks Marc. Nowhere near normal yet, but steady as she goes. Still nine days of antibiotics to go before they tackle the breathing issue provided the infection is gone.


----------



## iMouse

KC4 said:


> The damage is minor and since the lady is a senior I'm willing to go easy on her. If she pays to fix the damage, we won't go through insurance. Unfortunately for her, we had to report it to the police in order to get her name and number. Her driving days may be limited from now on. She claimed she didn't see Kacey's vehicle, didn't feel that she had hit anything, didn't hear three car horns honking and about a half dozen people yelling at her. Two of those people were a young couple carrying a baby who had to scramble out of her way as she gunned it out of the parking lot. The police officer said to her that if she was telling the truth then she shouldn't be operating a vehicle any longer. But he didn't believe her story and left it up to us to decide whether to press (hit and run) charges or not. We didn't and won't if she pays for the repair without hassle.


I agree with the officer, she should be charged, regardless of the damage arrangements.

People that drive like this have to have their feet held to the fire.

What if next time she kills someone?

And I'm well past 65. tptptptp


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Kudos for your attitude towards that lady Kim, Giving her an opportunity to pay and perhaps consider some senior driving skills training would be of benefit to all.



Hmmm...??? A nice attitude on Kim's part, but I'd sure advise not going that route, especially if there was some serious damage which seems to be the case.

Even if she agreed to pay, not many pensioners can afford such payments and it may not even come though, and you'd be left on your own to get any payment - if ever. No doubt she has collision insurance that will cover things properly.

Report the claim to your insurance agent and deal with them and save yourself and daughter a lot of possible hassles.

It won't change her driving record by dealing "privately" with her, as the incident is now recorded by the police and in their records.

As the saying unfortunately goes - nice guys often finish last!!

And I'll add, there may have been some structural damage done to the car which can be *very* costly to fix.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A wee improvement as each day passes, thanks Marc. Nowhere near normal yet, but steady as she goes. Still nine days of antibiotics to go before they tackle the breathing issue provided the infection is gone.


Well, slow and steady wins the race, Don. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I agree with the officer, she should be charged, regardless of the damage arrangements.
> 
> People that drive like this have to have their feet held to the fire.
> 
> What if next time she kills someone?
> 
> And I'm well past 65. tptptptp


This is becoming an issue here in NL with more folks over 80 still driving, and getting into major accidents.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. Sorry to hear about Kacey's accident. Since it was not her fault, and the fault of a senior, I say toss her (i.e., the senior citizen) in jail. We need to keep our roads safe for teenagers to drive, and those over 65 should have their driving privilages taken away ASAP. This would also result in lower insurance rates for those under 65 years of age.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?





SINC said:


> Kudos for your attitude towards that lady Kim, Giving her an opportunity to pay and perhaps consider some senior driving skills training would be of benefit to all.





iMouse said:


> I agree with the officer, she should be charged, regardless of the damage arrangements.
> 
> People that drive like this have to have their feet held to the fire.
> 
> What if next time she kills someone?
> 
> And I'm well past 65. tptptptp





pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? A nice attitude on Kim's part, but I'd sure advise not going that route, especially if there was some serious damage which seems to be the case.
> 
> Even if she agreed to pay, not many pensioners can afford such payments and it may not even come though, and you'd be left on your own to get any payment - if ever. No doubt she has collision insurance that will cover things properly.
> 
> Report the claim to your insurance agent and deal with them and save yourself and daughter a lot of possible hassles.
> 
> It won't change her driving record by dealing "privately" with her, as the incident is now recorded by the police and in their records.
> 
> As the saying unfortunately goes - nice guys often finish last!!
> 
> And I'll add, there may have been some structural damage done to the car which can be *very* costly to fix.


Thanks for the input everyone. You all have good points that I'll keep in mind. 

The damage isn't that bad. Mostly moulding damage and scratched paint. The large dent bounced out again leaving barely a trace of where it was. Since there may be internal damage to the rear door, I'll leave it to the experts to inspect and advise. Then, I will carefully reconsider our options. 

The lady was called in to the police station where Kacey went to report the incident. They all went out to inspect her car to see the corresponding damage on her rear bumper. It was there, but again not terribly serious. 

The lady was visibly shaken to have been called in to the station for an immediate appearance. I believe she understands how serious this could be for her and I can only hope she will govern herself properly in regard to the remediation of this issue as well as seriously consider hanging up her car keys for good. 

In any event, as a silver lining - this has been a good real life learning experience for Kacey ....now she is on the task of obtaining estimates for repair.


----------



## pm-r

Regardless of the old woman's driving and her record and her supposedly last incident which is now well recorded, unless the apparent damage caused is not much more than a semi-serious dent or scratch, (and even those can be expensive to fix and repair), I'd still suggest going through your insurance and police reporting route that can provide you and your daughter with some reported protection.

My wife's Nissan X-Trail has received some serious damage hits, one from a hit and run driver and the last one from a stupid loud mouthed swearing A.H.

The latest episode was when we received a loud belligerent phone call form some lady who had contacted the police when her car was hit in a parking lot, claiming that my Suzuki Aerio SX my wife was driving was the cause because it was parked behind her car.

We ended up going to the ICBC Insurance place when called to do so, they took some photos and measurements, and the claimant's claim was disallowed as the Suzuki could not even come close to matching the height of the damage to her vehicle.

So using the appropriate insurance/police options is well advised IMHO and can save a lot of hassles.

But your choice... but I guess it may depend on seriousness of the damage etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. You all have good points that I'll keep in mind.
> 
> The damage isn't that bad. Mostly moulding damage and scratched paint. The large dent bounced out again leaving barely a trace of where it was. Since there may be internal damage to the rear door, I'll leave it to the experts to inspect and advise. Then, I will carefully reconsider our options.
> 
> The lady was called in to the police station where Kacey went to report the incident. They all went out to inspect her car to see the corresponding damage on her rear bumper. It was there, but again not terribly serious.
> 
> The lady was visibly shaken to have been called in to the station for an immediate appearance. I believe she understands how serious this could be for her and I can only hope she will govern herself properly in regard to the remediation of this issue as well as seriously consider hanging up her car keys for good.
> 
> In any event, as a silver lining - this has been a good real life learning experience for Kacey ....now she is on the task of obtaining estimates for repair.


Well, luckily, no one was hurt. Hopefully, Kacey will learn this "life lesson". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch ................. but I have started the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee will hit the spot about now. I miscalculated yesterday in terms of time to go on the antibiotics. I began them at 6:00 p.m. this past Tuesday, so tonight at 6:00 will mark a full five days, leaving nine more to go until I finish on May 7. That is the next date I have with the doctor as well. I continue to improve a bit each day, although the breathing issue is troublesome at times, but has lessened too.

SAP is up for the day with some great pics of an Alberta and B.C. road trip, our video with Rita Hayworth, a mini clip of a dog in a crosswalk with a difference and just for you, Hollywood Squares. Now to finish building tomorrow's issue.

Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Hope the morning find's "all's well" on the home-fronts, and a good day ahead. Any coffee left Marc .. could really enjoy one about now!! Thanks.


----------



## javaqueen

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. You all have good points that I'll keep in mind.
> 
> The damage isn't that bad. Mostly moulding damage and scratched paint. The large dent bounced out again leaving barely a trace of where it was. Since there may be internal damage to the rear door, I'll leave it to the experts to inspect and advise. Then, I will carefully reconsider our options.
> 
> The lady was called in to the police station where Kacey went to report the incident. They all went out to inspect her car to see the corresponding damage on her rear bumper. It was there, but again not terribly serious.
> 
> The lady was visibly shaken to have been called in to the station for an immediate appearance. I believe she understands how serious this could be for her and I can only hope she will govern herself properly in regard to the remediation of this issue as well as seriously consider hanging up her car keys for good.
> 
> In any event, as a silver lining - this has been a good real life learning experience for Kacey ....now she is on the task of obtaining estimates for repair.


Kim, I am glad that Kacey is getting this experience early and that you are there to guide her. The person that hit the car really shouldn't be driving and I have to agree that you should go through the insurance agent just so there is a record of someone else hitting the car. It doesn't mean that you have to have the insurance company pay for the repairs, but with the record showing that Kacey's car has been hit and that it was in a parking lot will not affect her insurance premium. Especially if Kacey's car was off. I had a similar experience when someone backed out of a school parking lot (a parent not a teacher) right into my car with my children sitting in it - I was in the school. It never affected my insurance premiums at all.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch ................. but I have started the coffee brewing.


Coffee sounds wonderful thanks Marc



SINC said:


> Morning Marc, coffee will hit the spot about now. I miscalculated yesterday in terms of time to go on the antibiotics. I began them at 6:00 p.m. this past Tuesday, so tonight at 6:00 will mark a full five days, leaving nine more to go until I finish on May 7. That is the next date I have with the doctor as well. I continue to improve a bit each day, although the breathing issue is troublesome at times, but has lessened too.
> 
> SAP is up for the day with some great pics of an Alberta and B.C. road trip, our video with Rita Hayworth, a mini clip of a dog in a crosswalk with a difference and just for you, Hollywood Squares. Now to finish building tomorrow's issue.
> 
> Have a great Sunday all!


Don so glad to hear of your improvements. How has your BP been??


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. You have to be careful not being on NL time when you take your meds.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Hope the morning find's "all's well" on the home-fronts, and a good day ahead. Any coffee left Marc .. could really enjoy one about now!! Thanks.


Morning, John. For you, I make a fresh pot of coffee. Want a blue suit? We shall turn on the blue lights and give you a blue suit.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Coffee sounds wonderful thanks Marc


Fresh coffee coming right up, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, now that there are enough people awake I shall start to make Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, now that there are enough people awake I shall start to make Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


... I'll post the Sunday dinner menu later this morning Marc .. I think there's something for everyone to enjoy.
Cheers!


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, now that there are enough people awake I shall start to make Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


Thanks Marc


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> Coffee sounds wonderful thanks Marc
> 
> 
> 
> Don so glad to hear of your improvements. How has your BP been??


Last check on Tuesday was 130 on 80. Still off BP meds until May 8.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Last check on Tuesday was 130 on 80. Still off BP meds until May 8.


Those are good numbers - have you been feeling dizzy at all?


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> Those are good numbers - have you been feeling dizzy at all?


Not for the past two days, no Kim.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Not for the past two days, no Kim.


Excellent *cheer* I don't remember reading if you had said that you weren't dizzy anymore - but then again i have only had one cup of coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... I'll post the Sunday dinner menu later this morning Marc .. I think there's something for everyone to enjoy.
> Cheers!


Great. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks Marc


No problem. I await John's menu for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Excellent *cheer* I don't remember reading if you had said that you weren't dizzy anymore - but then again i have only had one cup of coffee


One cup??????????  I need one cup of coffee to wake up enough to get another cup of coffee. XX)


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Thanks again for the advice on the fender bender action...all worthy of further consideration. 

I'm hoping to have a productive day around the house - lots of things I need to catch up on and get organized. That was my plan yesterday, but it didn't happen for the most part. 

The wind seems to have somewhat subsided, so I might even get some yard clean-up accomplished. Yesterday the wind was so strong here that it was blowing pieces of grit and small gravel around blasting everything.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch ................. but I have started the coffee brewing.


That isn't early, that's Night.


----------



## groovetube

good morning. Wife returns today from biz trip, 2 weeks is a long time. Going to be cooking today.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Thanks again for the advice on the fender bender action...all worthy of further consideration.
> 
> I'm hoping to have a productive day around the house - lots of things I need to catch up on and get organized. That was my plan yesterday, but it didn't happen for the most part.
> 
> The wind seems to have somewhat subsided, so I might even get some yard clean-up accomplished. Yesterday the wind was so strong here that it was blowing pieces of grit and small gravel around blasting everything.


Afternoon, Kim. Bottom line about the accident = no one was hurt.

Good luck with your "productive day". Sadly, we have good gardening weather again today with sunshine and +14C temps, but I am not allowed to bend or lift for two weeks after the operation. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> That isn't early, that's Night.


Well, when the doxies rise it is considered "a bit early" .................. I call it "Why don't you stay asleep?" time.

How are you today, John?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning. Wife returns today from biz trip, 2 weeks is a long time. Going to be cooking today.


Afternoon, Tim. How is Life treating you these days? Any more European gigs in the works???


----------



## Dr.G.

We just hit posting #90,000 here in The Shang thread. Makes the 5,000+ posts in the old Monster Thread seem like a mini-doxie in comparison.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon everyone. Hi all. I accepted Marc's offer to 'guest cook' dinner for The Shang today. With it being a Sunday, and having time to prepare, I thought it would be appropriate to offer up a choice of dishes. 

Here's the menu, I hope there's something for everyone!

1. smoked pork picnic ("ham") shoulder -- prepared and cooked "pot roast style" - spiked with with cloves, and topped with slices of fresh pineapple -- served with scalloped potatoes, boiled small & sweet onions, and steamed fresh green beans. 

2. chicken breasts -- prepared with lemon & honey, and topped with a mixture of bread crumbs and cornmeal, then baked -- served with baked yam and sweet potato, and steamed fresh whole snap peas.

3. prawns -- stir-fried with slices of fresh new season carrots, and fresh whole snap & sweet peas -- served with steamed rice (made half & half with long grain brown and white rices). 

Side-salad: a tri-colour cole slaw w/fresh fruit (for today, it's banana, orange, and apple), tossed with a light, whipped dressing.

Dessert .... pumpkin custard, sherbet, or frozen yogurt. 

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon everyone. Hi all. I accepted Marc's offer to 'guest cook' dinner for The Shang today. With it being a Sunday, and having time to prepare, I thought it would be appropriate to offer up a choice of dishes.
> 
> Here's the menu, I hope there's something for everyone!
> 
> 1. smoked pork picnic ("ham") shoulder -- prepared and cooked "pot roast style" - spiked with with cloves, and topped with slices of fresh pineapple -- served with scalloped potatoes, boiled small & sweet onions, and steamed fresh green beans.
> 
> 2. chicken breasts -- prepared with lemon & honey, and topped with a mixture of bread crumbs and cornmeal, then baked -- served with baked yam and sweet potato, and steamed fresh whole snap peas.
> 
> 3. prawns -- stir-fried with slices of fresh new season carrots, and fresh whole snap & sweet peas -- served with steamed rice (made half & half with long grain brown and white rices).
> 
> Side-salad: a tri-colour cole slaw w/fresh fruit (for today, it's banana, orange, and apple), tossed with a light, whipped dressing.
> 
> Dessert .... pumpkin custard, sherbet, or frozen yogurt.
> 
> Cheers!!


Wow, John, this is quite the menu. I am going to have a little from each area so as to make sure the quality of your fine meal is up to The Cafe Chez Marc standards. I have no doubt that it shall be just this .................. but sampling from every category gives me a chance to have some of each without having to choose.

Kudos to our new Sunday Dinner chef. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

Thanks Marc ... hope it's all up to The Cafe Chez Marc standards!!


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Tim. How is Life treating you these days? Any more European gigs in the works???


great, and you?

Just Canada/US for now, but I'd love to do another EU tour. I have a possible UK thing upcoming that should be a blast.

Though my wife and I are planning out a trip to Italy this september. Really loved Italy while there so I want to go strictly as a tourist.

There are many destinations I've not been as a tourist but as a musician, big difference.


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon everyone. Hi all. I accepted Marc's offer to 'guest cook' dinner for The Shang today. With it being a Sunday, and having time to prepare, I thought it would be appropriate to offer up a choice of dishes.
> 
> Here's the menu, I hope there's something for everyone!
> 
> 1. smoked pork picnic ("ham") shoulder -- prepared and cooked "pot roast style" - spiked with with cloves, and topped with slices of fresh pineapple -- served with scalloped potatoes, boiled small & sweet onions, and steamed fresh green beans.
> 
> 2. chicken breasts -- prepared with lemon & honey, and topped with a mixture of bread crumbs and cornmeal, then baked -- served with baked yam and sweet potato, and steamed fresh whole snap peas.
> 
> 3. prawns -- stir-fried with slices of fresh new season carrots, and fresh whole snap & sweet peas -- served with steamed rice (made half & half with long grain brown and white rices).
> 
> Side-salad: a tri-colour cole slaw w/fresh fruit (for today, it's banana, orange, and apple), tossed with a light, whipped dressing.
> 
> Dessert .... pumpkin custard, sherbet, or frozen yogurt.
> 
> Cheers!!


John, you have definitely outdone yourself *wow*


----------



## iMouse

Good Marc, thanks. 

Still firing on all 7 cylinders.



Are you clear to drive yet??


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... hope it's all up to The Cafe Chez Marc standards!!


I am sure it shall, John. I have no doubts ............. just a desire to sample all of your fine selections.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> great, and you?
> 
> Just Canada/US for now, but I'd love to do another EU tour. I have a possible UK thing upcoming that should be a blast.
> 
> Though my wife and I are planning out a trip to Italy this september. Really loved Italy while there so I want to go strictly as a tourist.
> 
> There are many destinations I've not been as a tourist but as a musician, big difference.


Good to hear, Tim. If I had the money I would go back to visit Italy and Greece once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Good Marc, thanks.
> 
> Still firing on all 7 cylinders.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you clear to drive yet??


Good to hear, John. I can drive short distances to places I know exactly the route I need to follow, and cannot drive at night until about June.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Tim. If I had the money I would go back to visit Italy and Greece once again.


Greece is another place I've never been. Did you enjoy it?

A bit of saving to go, but we have never been to Europe together as of yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Greece is another place I've never been. Did you enjoy it?
> 
> A bit of saving to go, but we have never been to Europe together as of yet.


Loved it, Tim. I was a grad student back then, with no job or money, so I saw a different kind of Greece than a tourist with money might see.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Loved it, Tim. I was a grad student back then, with no job or money, so I saw a different kind of Greece than a tourist with money might see.


or perhaps like a musician would see it


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> John, you have definitely outdone yourself *wow*


Thanks Kim ... time will tell. Your choice - one or the other .. or 'mix and match' as Marc as indicated he will do.
Happy Sunday ... hope it's treating you and yours well.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> or perhaps like a musician would see it


No, I was hitch hiking all over Europe, Tim. Not that easy with drums.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Kim ... time will tell. Your choice - one or the other .. or 'mix and match' as Marc as indicated he will do.
> Happy Sunday ... hope it's treating you and yours well.


I shall not "mix and match", I shall have some of everything ..................... and was it great. I am quite please, John. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Time for some yogurt and mandarin orange slices as a healthy dessert and then I too will turn in for the night. 4:00 a.m. comes early to begin my antibiotics regimen for day six with just eight more to go. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time for some yogurt and mandarin orange slices as a healthy dessert and then I too will turn in for the night. 4:00 a.m. comes early to begin my antibiotics regimen for day six with just eight more to go. Night all.


Don, that sounds like a fine light breakfast. I might have some as I start the coffee brewing.

Hopefully, this schedule for your meds will prove successful. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too early for breakfast, so I shall start to bake some early morning goodies to be ready when you all rise and shine to face a new day/week.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, was up just before 4:00 and took my first meds. Now I must wait two hours before I can have coffee or breakfast so it is a good time to work on SAP for tomorrow. Today's edition is up with a video of a house trained dog, although I doubt your doxies are trained in the same manner. Also our mini clip has a guy doting cars on a sidewalk that is amazing. Also did you know the San Francisco fire department used wooden ladders at fires? I will drop in later for a coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, was up just before 4:00 and took my first meds. Now I must wait two hours before I can have coffee or breakfast so it is a good time to work on SAP for tomorrow. Today's edition is up with a video of a house trained dog, although I doubt your doxies are trained in the same manner. Also our mini clip has a guy doting cars on a sidewalk that is amazing. Also did you know the San Francisco fire department used wooden ladders at fires? I will drop in later for a coffee.


Morning, Don. How about if I make you a custom breakfast ............ made to order? What might you like?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How about if I make you a custom breakfast ............ made to order? What might you like?


How bout two scrambled eggs, two maple flavoured breakfast sausage, toast and a couple of big ripe strawberries? Merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How bout two scrambled eggs, two maple flavoured breakfast sausage, toast and a couple of big ripe strawberries? Merci!


Coming right up as soon as you are able to eat. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

For now I am enjoying a black coffee as milk and yogurt products are forbidden two hours before and after taking one of these two antibiotics. Also refrain from eating to allow the meds to get into the system, I guess. I will be hungry by the time another hour passes. I will use that time to compose tomorrow's issue of SAP.


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning Marc and Don................ready for some coffee and then i shall begin preparations for our brunch

Don I shall check out SAP momentarily


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning Marc and Don................ready for some coffee and then i shall begin preparations for our brunch
> 
> Don I shall check out SAP momentarily


Morning, Kim. Brunch would be nice. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Marc ... some coffee, with a toasted English muffin (w/peanut butter) would be perfect for me this (early) morning - thanks!! That should tide me over until brunch.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning John, I made some scones and have some real devonshire cream and homemade jellies of all kinds - help yourself. We also have a variety of fresh fruit available for brunch and some scrambled eggs, bacon and sausage for those who missed breakfast - enjoy


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> For now I am enjoying a black coffee as milk and yogurt products are forbidden two hours before and after taking one of these two antibiotics. Also refrain from eating to allow the meds to get into the system, I guess. I will be hungry by the time another hour passes. I will use that time to compose tomorrow's issue of SAP.


I absolutely loved that dog clip *rofl* it made my day, and those ladders are something else


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> Morning John, I made some scones and have some real devonshire cream and homemade jellies of all kinds - help yourself. We also have a variety of fresh fruit available for brunch and some scrambled eggs, bacon and sausage for those who missed breakfast - enjoy


Yum!! Thanks Kim ..... it's just 6am here, so a touch too early, will be back.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Marc ... some coffee, with a toasted English muffin (w/peanut butter) would be perfect for me this (early) morning - thanks!! That should tide me over until brunch.


Morning, John. Coffee and muffins coming right up. Enjoy.

How is Jean this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning John, I made some scones and have some real devonshire cream and homemade jellies of all kinds - help yourself. We also have a variety of fresh fruit available for brunch and some scrambled eggs, bacon and sausage for those who missed breakfast - enjoy


This sounds great, Kim. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, was up just before 4:00 and took my first meds. Now I must wait two hours before I can have coffee or breakfast so it is a good time to work on SAP for tomorrow. Today's edition is up with a video of a house trained dog, although I doubt your doxies are trained in the same manner. Also our mini clip has a guy doting cars on a sidewalk that is amazing. Also did you know the San Francisco fire department used wooden ladders at fires? I will drop in later for a coffee.


Amazing clip of the house trained dog. No, the doxies could not even think of attempting this act.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, also saw the item re the Frank Slide. Deborah took me to the site and I am still in awe. My pictures (which are somewhere) do not pay justice to the scope of this event.


----------



## SINC

Sigh, it is snowing here again. See weather thread for pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sigh, it is snowing here again. See weather thread for pic.


 You were nearly snow free. Hopefully,by the weekend you folks shall see the end of winter ............ at long last.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Much better, thanks Marc. The antibiotics seems to be doing some good. Dizziness is gone, colour is back, appetite is back, much stronger and shortness of breath not such an issue. I think the infection caused my brain to tell me to breathe faster or something, so now I have to tell myself, 'don't do that' and just that interruption reduces the fast breathing. Amazing how much an infection can invade your entire body.


----------



## eMacMan

Will leave this link up for today. Slideshow I did a while back on the Frank Slide area. Shaw can take awhile to load so be patient. 

Note: Some of the slides were prepared before screen resolutions were as high as today so they may suffer if you go to full screen display.

Shaw Photo Share


----------



## SINC

I had seen that before Bob, but I enjoyed seeing it again and Shaw's speed was great.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Much better, thanks Marc. The antibiotics seems to be doing some good. Dizziness is gone, colour is back, appetite is back, much stronger and shortness of breath not such an issue. I think the infection caused my brain to tell me to breathe faster or something, so now I have to tell myself, 'don't do that' and just that interruption reduces the fast breathing. Amazing how much an infection can invade your entire body.


Good to hear, Don. Good to know the art of Zen breathing in this situation. Yoga might help.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Will leave this link up for today. Slideshow I did a while back on the Frank Slide area. Shaw can take awhile to load so be patient.
> 
> Note: Some of the slides were prepared before screen resolutions were as high as today so they may suffer if you go to full screen display.
> 
> Shaw Photo Share


A truly great slideshow, Bob. Thanks for sharing it with us. Your photographic eye is excellent. :clap::clap:


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> I had seen that before Bob, but I enjoyed seeing it again and Shaw's speed was great.





Dr.G. said:


> A truly great slideshow, Bob. Thanks for sharing it with us. Your photographic eye is excellent. :clap::clap:


Thank you. Was one of those relaxed projects. Mainly for my own enjoyment so I was able to just let it evolve however it wanted to.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Much better, thanks Marc. The antibiotics seems to be doing some good. Dizziness is gone, colour is back, appetite is back, much stronger and shortness of breath not such an issue. I think the infection caused my brain to tell me to breathe faster or something, so now I have to tell myself, 'don't do that' and just that interruption reduces the fast breathing. Amazing how much an infection can invade your entire body.


Don, your symptoms sound very similar to what my sister experienced. Is this some nefarious new disease?

I'm glad you're feeling better. Emily is doing much better too and even talked about going to work.

I think we had a bit of snow during the night, but it didn't stick. My birthday is early May and on the day I was born, we had a snowstorm. I don't need to experience it again


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Thank you. Was one of those relaxed projects. Mainly for my own enjoyment so I was able to just let it evolve however it wanted to.


Well, it evolved quite well.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, your symptoms sound very similar to what my sister experienced. Is this some nefarious new disease?
> 
> I'm glad you're feeling better. Emily is doing much better too and even talked about going to work.
> 
> I think we had a bit of snow during the night, but it didn't stick. My birthday is early May and on the day I was born, we had a snowstorm. I don't need to experience it again


It has been snowing here for almost three hours now with no letup in sight and it continues to accumulate.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It has been snowing here for almost three hours now with no letup in sight and it continues to accumulate.


 Well, if you folks don't get EC's forecasted 21C with sunshine on Saturday, I would ask for my money back.


----------



## SINC

It would be nice if EC made up their minds. They are now back to saying snow again tomorrow, something they forecast, retracted and now are forecasting again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It would be nice if EC made up their minds. They are now back to saying snow again tomorrow, something they forecast, retracted and now are forecasting again.


Don, just keep thinking "weekend ........... weekend ............ weekend .........." All else shall fall by the wayside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

Don, the white tarp has been taken off of the Bluenose II (that is the ship on the far right).


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It would be nice if EC made up their minds. They are now back to saying snow again tomorrow, something they forecast, retracted and now are forecasting again.


Maybe some forecaster there actually looked out the window as saw what was happening and updated their forecast.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. Sunshine and a bright sky here this morning, but sure windy. We've had a Wind Warning in effect all morning. It's not a storm, but with a steady, rather cold, westerly wind of some 35+ clicks, and gusts much higher (to 60 clicks and more), it's sure taken it's toll on the temperature!! And the hydro in some areas of the city!! We're supposed to see a lifting of the warning, with some let-up of the wind strength in about an hour, but it will remain, a rather nice-looking, but rather windy/cool day, by the sounds of the forecast, and looks of it from here.

Some shopping and chores took me through most of the morning. Some leftovers from Sunday's dinner for today's dinner - not a lot of preparation, fine by me.

And Marc ... Jean had a difficult couple of days .. a bit better today, but still one area in her back giving her some rather sharp and painful spasms. She refuses to use the Aleve (as before) ... it played hectic with blood levels of her daily med's, and she doesn't wish to go through that again, with frequent visits to the Lab, et al. And I believe her plan is working ... recent blood checks have been where they should be, since she stopped the Aleve.

Hope Monday's treating everyone well.


----------



## SINC

A severe weather warning has now been issued for our area for the balance of today and tomorrow. We're told to expect 10 to 15 cm of accumulating snow.

That's the bad news. The good news just arrived from an old friend in my email:

*AIR QUALITY WARNING FOR EASTERN CANADA:

A strong smell of mothballs, mold, etc. will be in the air for the next few weeks. The Toronto Maple Leafs have made the playoffs for the first time in nine years. Their fans will be removing sweaters, car flags, etc. from extended storage. No need for concern as the smell is not harmful and should not last more than a couple of weeks.*


----------



## Sonal

Now that's just nonsense, Don.

Everyone knows Leafs fans keep those sweaters, pennants, car flags, etc. out and in use every year, playoffs or no playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe some forecaster there actually looked out the window as saw what was happening and updated their forecast.


That would be too easy, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon all. Sunshine and a bright sky here this morning, but sure windy. We've had a Wind Warning in effect all morning. It's not a storm, but with a steady, rather cold, westerly wind of some 35+ clicks, and gusts much higher (to 60 clicks and more), it's sure taken it's toll on the temperature!! And the hydro in some areas of the city!! We're supposed to see a lifting of the warning, with some let-up of the wind strength in about an hour, but it will remain, a rather nice-looking, but rather windy/cool day, by the sounds of the forecast, and looks of it from here.
> 
> Some shopping and chores took me through most of the morning. Some leftovers from Sunday's dinner for today's dinner - not a lot of preparation, fine by me.
> 
> And Marc ... Jean had a difficult couple of days .. a bit better today, but still one area in her back giving her some rather sharp and painful spasms. She refuses to use the Aleve (as before) ... it played hectic with blood levels of her daily med's, and she doesn't wish to go through that again, with frequent visits to the Lab, et al. And I believe her plan is working ... recent blood checks have been where they should be, since she stopped the Aleve.
> 
> Hope Monday's treating everyone well.


Afternoon, John. Sorry to hear about Jean's setback. I find Aleve is helpful for my osteoarthritis in my knees. If I am going to do gardening I take one in the morning and then if needed one at night. Hope she starts back on that upswing once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A severe weather warning has now been issued for our area for the balance of today and tomorrow. We're told to expect 10 to 15 cm of accumulating snow.
> 
> That's the bad news. The good news just arrived from an old friend in my email:
> 
> *AIR QUALITY WARNING FOR EASTERN CANADA:
> 
> A strong smell of mothballs, mold, etc. will be in the air for the next few weeks. The Toronto Maple Leafs have made the playoffs for the first time in nine years. Their fans will be removing sweaters, car flags, etc. from extended storage. No need for concern as the smell is not harmful and should not last more than a couple of weeks.*


Sorry to hear about your snow, Don. Hopefully, by this time next week it will all be a distant memory.

As for the Leafs, I guess if the NY Rangers don't win, I would like to see the Leafs or the Habs win The Cup this year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Now that's just nonsense, Don.
> 
> Everyone knows Leafs fans keep those sweaters, pennants, car flags, etc. out and in use every year, playoffs or no playoffs.


Well, I was just finishing up first year of university the last time they won. We shall see. Miracles do happen .................. sometimes.

How is Life treating you these days, mon amie?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I was just finishing up first year of university the last time they won. We shall see. Miracles do happen .................. sometimes.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days, mon amie?


Pretty good. We mowed the lawn for the first time last weekend, and then started pulling up dandelions... seeing us do this, some of our neighbours felt it was at last safe to approach and talk to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Pretty good. We mowed the lawn for the first time last weekend, and then started pulling up dandelions... seeing us do this, some of our neighbours felt it was at last safe to approach and talk to us.


Good to hear, Sonal. I use a contraption to pull up dandilions. I can't recall what it is called, but you stand over the dandilion, push the head of this thing into the ground, give it a turn and pull up your dandilion. I then refill the small holes with a bit of topsoil. This way, the dandilions are gone and no chemicals are used.


----------



## SINC

I must be feeling better, I just finished making my specialty, hamburger stew. I'll bake a few quick biscuits to go with it and presto, supper for my girls at 6:00.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I must be feeling better, I just finished making my specialty, hamburger stew. I'll bake a few quick biscuits to go with it and presto, supper for my girls at 6:00.


Sounds good Don ... 'comforting' food!!!


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Sonal. I use a contraption to pull up dandilions. I can't recall what it is called, but you stand over the dandilion, push the head of this thing into the ground, give it a turn and pull up your dandilion. I then refill the small holes with a bit of topsoil. This way, the dandilions are gone and no chemicals are used.


I used to have one of those at the old house... I think it was called a Weed Hound?

We were crawling over the grass with a little hand weeder. Mind you, our lawn is about the size of our bedroom, so it's not much to worry about. 

Later on, at the market, I bought dandelion greens to eat, and then it occurred to me that next time, I should just use the ones I pull up out of the lawn. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Sounds good Don ... 'comforting' food!!!


That's for sure John and easy too. Slightly thaw some hamburger so you can cut it up in cubes. I make them about the size of sugar cubes and about a cup and a half of them. Toss them in a large saucepan with a bit of veggie oil and brown them up with a medium onion chopped. Then cube up celery, carrots, turnips and as many potatoes as the sum of the other veggies, toss them on top, add a cup of water and a small shot of kitchen bouquet and give them a stir. Cover and turn heat to simmer for a couple of hours. Great with quick biscuits. Took me less than 20 minutes to do it all.


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> .......... Later on, at the market, I bought dandelion greens to eat, and then it occurred to me that next time, I should just use the ones I pull up out of the lawn. :lmao:


... I often see Asian ladies picking wild 'greens' from the grasses here. The early dandelion greens are actually quite good ... if you can find (unpolluted, unsprayed, free from dog sprays, poops, and the like) suitable areas to pick them!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I used to have one of those at the old house... I think it was called a Weed Hound?
> 
> We were crawling over the grass with a little hand weeder. Mind you, our lawn is about the size of our bedroom, so it's not much to worry about.
> 
> Later on, at the market, I bought dandelion greens to eat, and then it occurred to me that next time, I should just use the ones I pull up out of the lawn. :lmao:


Yes, that is what the contraption is called. I used to be on my hands and knees doing weeding, but found it too hard on my knees. Still, I like to use it and then mow the lawn with a push mower by hand. Very peaceful.

A neighbor takes my bags of dandilions to use for salad and wines since I don't use chemicals on my lawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I must be feeling better, I just finished making my specialty, hamburger stew. I'll bake a few quick biscuits to go with it and presto, supper for my girls at 6:00.


Sounds good. Might anyone use this recipe or is is like Deborah's secret sauce????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That's for sure John and easy too. Slightly thaw some hamburger so you can cut it up in cubes. I make them about the size of sugar cubes and about a cup and a half of them. Toss them in a large saucepan with a bit of veggie oil and brown them up with a medium onion chopped. Then cube up celery, carrots, turnips and as many potatoes as the sum of the other veggies, toss them on top, add a cup of water and a small shot of kitchen bouquet and give them a stir. Cover and turn heat to simmer for a couple of hours. Great with quick biscuits. Took me less than 20 minutes to do it all.


This sounds great, Don. :clap: What is "a small shot of kitchen bouquet"?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This sounds great, Don. :clap: What is "a small shot of kitchen bouquet"?


Kitchen Bouquet is a browning agent that you add to dishes to deepen the colour and flavour of the sauce or broth or soup stock for example. I just use a 1/4 oz or so. I have always had a bottle around the house. It is a very small bottle, about the size of a small bottle of soy sauce.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds good. Might anyone use this recipe or is is like Deborah's secret sauce????


Anyone is welcome to use it. It is something I started doing on my own many years ago and I use no measurements, just the way I describe it. Also one can vary the veggies. If you don't have turnip, parsnip adds a sweet flavour, but keep either as the smallest portion of the stew or it overpowers all else. 

Hint: Cook only until the veggies are still slightly firm or al dente if you will, The flavours are so rich that way it is a real treat!


----------



## johnp

.... oops .... other post was posted while I posted ... removed mine.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, that is what the contraption is called. I used to be on my hands and knees doing weeding, but found it too hard on my knees. Still, I like to use it and then mow the lawn with a push mower by hand. Very peaceful.
> 
> A neighbor takes my bags of dandilions to use for salad and wines since I don't use chemicals on my lawn.





johnp said:


> ... I often see Asian ladies picking wild 'greens' from the grasses here. The early dandelion greens are actually quite good ... if you can find (unpolluted, unsprayed, free from dog sprays, poops, and the like) suitable areas to pick them!!


Chemical herbicides, etc., are banned in Toronto, so technically our lawn should be fine. That said, I have no idea what the previous owner might have or haven't done, so I may give it a year or two before eating directly from the lawn. 

One of our neighbours was telling us about another weed we could eat... his English is not very good, but I think he meant thistles.


----------



## pm-r

Sonal said:


> I used to have one of those at the old house... I think it was called a Weed Hound?
> 
> We were crawling over the grass with a little hand weeder. Mind you, our lawn is about the size of our bedroom, so it's not much to worry about.
> 
> Later on, at the market, I bought dandelion greens to eat, and then it occurred to me that next time, I should just use the ones I pull up out of the lawn. :lmao:


Isn't it funny some of those small things we often tend to overlook, and no doubt that yours were pretty close to being organic and clean of and nasty stuff.


----------



## Sonal

pm-r said:


> Isn't it funny some of those small things we often tend to overlook, and no doubt that yours were pretty close to being organic and clean of and nasty stuff.


Certainly, they couldn't get more local than that.


----------



## pm-r

Sonal said:


> Chemical herbicides, etc., are banned in Toronto, so technically our lawn should be fine. That said, I have no idea what the previous owner might have or haven't done, so I may give it a year or two before eating directly from the lawn.
> 
> One of our neighbours was telling us about another weed we could eat... his English is not very good, but I think he meant thistles.



Thistles can be delicious, but usually only the topmost tender leaves and shoots. We had a lady that would come down to our house were we used to live where the thistles were just prolific besides the small creek and pick the top shoots, and she'd also appreciate some of the prolific smooth leaf, fuzzy leaf and the self made hybrid mint.

She used them all for various things, but her favourite was to use them for making tea.


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> Certainly, they couldn't get more local than that.


I picked the young dandelions from my so-called 'lawns' when I had a house in NL. I say so-called lawns because most of my lawns (back and front) were considered weeds by my neighbours!!  
Heh, my front lawn was a sea of yellow with the first crop of dandelions- I thought it looked rather pretty!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Kitchen Bouquet is a browning agent that you add to dishes to deepen the colour and flavour of the sauce or broth or soup stock for example. I just use a 1/4 oz or so. I have always had a bottle around the house. It is a very small bottle, about the size of a small bottle of soy sauce.


Never heard of it ................ live and learn. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Anyone is welcome to use it. It is something I started doing on my own many years ago and I use no measurements, just the way I describe it. Also one can vary the veggies. If you don't have turnip, parsnip adds a sweet flavour, but keep either as the smallest portion of the stew or it overpowers all else.
> 
> Hint: Cook only until the veggies are still slightly firm or al dente if you will, The flavours are so rich that way it is a real treat!


Love both turnip and parsnip, and al dente veggies. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Chemical herbicides, etc., are banned in Toronto, so technically our lawn should be fine. That said, I have no idea what the previous owner might have or haven't done, so I may give it a year or two before eating directly from the lawn.
> 
> One of our neighbours was telling us about another weed we could eat... his English is not very good, but I think he meant thistles.


They are banned here as well, Sonal. Of course, our doxies pee and poop in my back yards, so those weeds go to the compost bin once I take away the poop. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I picked the young dandelions from my so-called 'lawns' when I had a house in NL. I say so-called lawns because most of my lawns (back and front) were considered weeds by my neighbours!!
> Heh, my front lawn was a sea of yellow with the first crop of dandelions- I thought it looked rather pretty!!


I love the color of dandilions, and am not really fussy about people who have them on their lawns so long as they don't try to sneak in chemical poisons to kill off the weeds.


----------



## pm-r

The old grass, dandelion, daisy covered tennis court where we used to live would be a beautiful colourful display in April, and my very avid gardening Irish-English mother always said that St. George's Day (Newfoundland), the fourth Monday in April was their peak.

I believe that St. George's Day (Newfoundland) is actually a provincial holiday.

And it was sure a good date for our dandelion show and it didn't take long to harvest a large crop to make some dandelion wine I tried. Unfortunately it got wrecked in our move to our new house so I never got a chance to try it.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening all. The trees outside our apartment continue to "bend and sway" with the wind, and our things on the balcony 'try' to stay in place. We did our 'happy hour' (usually enjoyed out on the balcony) inside this afternoon ... I like sunshine, and there's been plenty of that today, but I strongly dislike wind, and there's been much too much of that today!!!

I've changed plans for our dinner ... I'll be making open-face Denver sandwiches (called 'westerns' back East), using what I have on-hand (some picnic pork roast from yesterday, scrambled with eggs, onion, and bell peppers), and served on some flatbread. 

We have the Provincial leaders candidate debate to watch on tv this evening ... not fun stuff, but with our election looming, and coming soon, I think a view is in order.

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The old grass, dandelion, daisy covered tennis court where we used to live would be a beautiful colourful display in April, and my very avid gardening Irish-English mother always said that St. George's Day (Newfoundland), the fourth Monday in April was their peak.
> 
> I believe that St. George's Day (Newfoundland) is actually a provincial holiday.
> 
> And it was sure a good date for our dandelion show and it didn't take long to harvest a large crop to make some dandelion wine I tried. Unfortunately it got wrecked in our move to our new house so I never got a chance to try it.


Yes, St.Patrick's Day and St.George's Day are both provincial holidays, along with Queen Victoria's Birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thick pea soup fog at 10PM. +6C so there is a chill in the night air as we took the doxies for a short walk in Churchill Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Gee, I just realized that maybe I should go and watch the 1 1/2 hour TV "2013 BC Political Leader Circus Show" that just started and that my braver wife is watching. I think they're trying to disguise the show by calling it the " 2013 BC Political Leader Debate". 

The show's usually the same, just different descriptions/titles used.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gee, I just realized that maybe I should go and watch the 1 1/2 hour TV "2013 BC Political Leader Circus Show" that just started and that my braver wife is watching. I think they're trying to disguise the show by calling it the " 2013 BC Political Leader Debate".
> 
> The show's usually the same, just different descriptions/titles used.


Patrick, an informed electorate is a good thing. Not sure how much information comes out of the typical debate, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of the fog horns, which I love, so I shall get the coffee brewing before considering what to make for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very foggy, but I was able to sit out on my back deck watching the doxies roam about the back yard while I sipped coffee and listened to the fog horns out at Fort Amherst.

So, now it is time to start breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning all, the sun is shining here and if the weather network is to be believed then we will reach 21ºC today..........that would be wonderful


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning all, the sun is shining here and if the weather network is to be believed then we will reach 21ºC today..........that would be wonderful


Morning, Kim. Wow, those are great temps. We don't see anything as high as +20C until Canada Day.

Care for some coffee? Breakfast?

How are you and your teaching going these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Kim. Slept in until 5:00 today so got a late start on the antibiotics. Got SAP up and running with a variety of stuff to brighten you day. I will just grab a black coffe and head back to work on tomorrow's SAP. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Kim. Slept in until 5:00 today so got a late start on the antibiotics. Got SAP up and running with a variety of stuff to brighten you day. I will just grab a black coffe and head back to work on tomorrow's SAP. Later . . .


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.

"Does it hurt as much as tennis elbow?" :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. The sun is burning off the fog and I think that I might spark up the BBQ. Any requests for lunch?


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. The sun is burning off the fog and I think that I might spark up the BBQ. Any requests for lunch?


Yo! Here Marc. 18°C and sunnEE! Making my job hunting even harder and still after 3 months, no responses. Ahem, it wouldn't be rude Marc to throw in one of your local bottled brews in eh?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, an informed electorate is a good thing. Not sure how much information comes out of the typical debate, however.



That "debate" as they were calling it wasn't the place to learn much and I lasted maybe two minutes as I could see what was going to be coming down the pipe.

And I was correct, and our local T-C newspaper political journalist described it in this morning's issue as "akin to watching parents argue".

So typical of BC politics!!


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Yo! Here Marc. 18°C and sunnEE! Making my job hunting even harder and still after 3 months, no responses. Ahem, it wouldn't be rude Marc to throw in one of your local bottled brews in eh?


Afternoon, Todd. Sunny (at last) and +13C here at just past 2PM.

Sorry to hear about the stagnant job market. So, to help matters a bit, one "locally bottled brew" coming right up. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That "debate" as they were calling it wasn't the place to learn much and I laster maybe two minutes as I could see what was going to be coming down the pipe.
> 
> And I was correct, and our local T-C newspaper political journalist described it in this morning's issue as "akin to watching parents argue".
> 
> So typical of BC politics!!


Well, try to select the candidate that best supports your personal views, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, try to select the candidate that best supports your personal views, Patrick.



Thanks Marc, and I had already done that and the little of what I watched, supported my view and choice.

Unfortunately, as with so many of the later BC elections, it often seems to have become one's choice to choose what one believes is the least worse choice of all the candidates.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, and I had already done that and the little of what I watched, supported my view and choice.
> 
> Unfortunately, as with so many of the later BC elections, it often seems to have become one's choice to choose what one believes is the least worse choice of all the candidates.


Patrick ... I managed to watch an hour of it. All I can say is, seeing/hearing what I did, supported how I intend to vote as well. 
I was glad to turn it off when I did, and go to bed!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, and I had already done that and the little of what I watched, supported my view and choice.
> 
> Unfortunately, as with so many of the later BC elections, it often seems to have become one's choice to choose what one believes is the least worse choice of all the candidates.


Sorry to hear that this is the case, Patrick. Such is Life.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Wow, those are great temps. We don't see anything as high as +20C until Canada Day.
> 
> Care for some coffee? Breakfast?
> 
> How are you and your teaching going these days?


Good afternoon - I guess we are going to have to include Tuesday's as a day that I am unable to make brunch - way too busy teaching to get to the kitchen  Things are going very well Marc I love my new studio and am pleased to be here to teach my amazing students


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good afternoon - I guess we are going to have to include Tuesday's as a day that I am unable to make brunch - way too busy teaching to get to the kitchen  Things are going very well Marc I love my new studio and am pleased to be here to teach my amazing students


Good to hear, Kim. Way to go. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Almost time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


Sounds good to me Marc .... I would enjoy a good cup of tea about now, and your choice would be fine .. thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good to me Marc .... I would enjoy a good cup of tea about now, and your choice would be fine .. thanks!


Coming right up, John. Sonal Special Herbal Tea is our finest blend and best seller.

How is Jean feeling today? How are you feeling today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, John. Sonal Special Herbal Tea is our finest blend and best seller. How is Jean feeling today? How are you feeling today?


Sounds good ... looking forward to it!!

Jean is quite "upbeat" today - thanks for asking Marc. She's feeling a great deal better than she has the past few days. The daughter took her to a medical supply place this morning, where she got fitted for a back brace. Her doctor has wanted her to wear one, and the ones at the local pharmacies, and the like, just didn't seem to be right for her. Plus, she had to wait for that burn to heal. She was very impressed with the service she received at this place, and came home happily-wearing what she thinks will sure be helpful to the cause!! She came home with a walking cane as well ... something we've talked about, and the staff there highly-recommended as well.

And I'm good ... and especially so to see her happier, and not hurting so much. Now we'll concentrate on good thoughts .... and can our trip to Osoyoos be far away!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good ... looking forward to it!!
> 
> Jean is quite "upbeat" today - thanks for asking Marc. She's feeling a great deal better than she has the past few days. The daughter took her to a medical supply place this morning, where she got fitted for a back brace. Her doctor has wanted her to wear one, and the ones at the local pharmacies, and the like, just didn't seem to be right for her. Plus, she had to wait for that burn to heal. She was very impressed with the service she received at this place, and came home happily-wearing what she thinks will sure be helpful to the cause!! She came home with a walking cane as well ... something we've talked about, and the staff there highly-recommended as well.
> 
> And I'm good ... and especially so to see her happier, and not hurting so much. Now we'll concentrate on good thoughts .... and can our trip to Osoyoos be far away!!


Excellent news, John. Kudos for Jean ......... :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Almost time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


Cuppa green with milk and sugar please! Merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cuppa green with milk and sugar please! Merci!


One cup of green tea with milk and sugar, Don. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to go to a neighbor's house for a BBQ. He wants to try out his new purchase. Amazing to think that we can BBQ on April 30th rather than shovel snow. Such is Life. Later, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again ............... and time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Ahhh, the good old BBQing days and a good BBQ feast. I hope their new BBQ acquisition and it's first cooking was a success. 

What type of new BBQ did they purchase?

We purchased a large Kamado charcoal ceramic BBQ cooker last year to augment our propane type gas units, and the results were delicious.

Our mainstay is an old large Wait brand propane BBQ/smoker that I have restored its cast iron bow-tie burner and associated parts several times now, and a small SS portable unit for 'quickie' use, that we have and usually just use on our 23' I/O Campion weekender powerboat.

But the best and semi-convenient BBQ we had was a large squarish kettle type briquette type that had good workable air vents and an outside lever handle to change the grill height. And with the addition of some well seasoned western alder, or maple or sometimes oak I kept, the flavours were just delicious.

Nothing was allowed on its grill until all combustable products were covered with white glowing ash.

Unfortunately, the last time I went to use it after some years of non-use and stored under our porch deck, when I opened its lid I was met with a large and very alive 18"+ yellow jacket wasp nest!! The lid was closed faster than you could blink!! 

And after that, my wife would have nothing to do with it and disposed of it at the recycling place.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ahhh, the good old BBQing days and a good BBQ feast. I hope their new BBQ acquisition and it's first cooking was a success.
> 
> What type of new BBQ did they purchase?
> 
> We purchased a large Kamado charcoal ceramic BBQ cooker last year to augment our propane type gas units, and the results were delicious.
> 
> Our mainstay is an old large Wait brand propane BBQ/smoker that I have restored its cast iron bow-tie burner and associated parts several times now, and a small SS portable unit for 'quickie' use, that we have and usually just use on our 23' I/O Campion weekender powerboat.
> 
> But the best and semi-convenient BBQ we had was a large squarish kettle type briquette type that had good workable air vents and an outside lever handle to change the grill height. And with the addition of some well seasoned western alder, or maple or sometimes oak I kept, the flavours were just delicious.
> 
> Nothing was allowed on its grill until all combustable products were covered with white glowing ash.
> 
> Unfortunately, the last time I went to use it after some years of non-use and stored under our porch deck, when I opened its lid I was met with a large and very alive 18"+ yellow jacket wasp nest!! The lid was closed faster than you could blink!!
> 
> And after that, my wife would have nothing to do with it and disposed of it at the recycling place.


Not sure of the make, Patrick. Deborah brought over a couple of steaks and her secret sauce, then the rest, as they say, was history.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of fog horns once again. Deborah likes to have the bedroom window open and we forgot to close it overnight. So, at 320AM I woke up to the wail of the horns. I shall go back to bed in a bit once the doxies have settled back down. Later ..............


----------



## pm-r

I thought it was a bit strange to see a post from you so late or super early at 11:02 pm PDT knowing that that's equivalent to 3:32AM your NL time!!

Stupid noisy fog horns, and I thought the Fed Government had turned them all Off to somehow help balance their budget somehow.

I know they did so locally some years ago here throughout the lower Gulf Islands, and we got caught boating when we got caught in a super thick fog bank, and no GPS or small radar.

The sound and very slight glimpse of a BC heading to Swartz Bay terminal that we followed closely behind was our safe salvation to get us back closer to our marina moorage.

EDIT:

Gee, I just realized that maybe turning Off all the fog horns didn't make much difference to the Fed's "budget" as I heard the solitary fog horn on the tiny Senanus Island in the Saanich Inlet not too far from us a week or so when it was so foggy here. So maybe some relief and help back for some boaters at least. 

And it's running cost is probably a lot less than the cost of the ammo we can hear being fired on the military firing range frequently just to the south of us.

Ahh, just the normal peace and quiet of rural country living here I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought it was a bit strange to see a post from you so late or super early at 11:02 pm PDT knowing that that's equivalent to 3:32AM your NL time!!
> 
> Stupid noisy fog horns, and I thought the Fed Government had turned them all Off to somehow help balance their budget somehow.
> 
> I know they did so locally some years ago here throughout the lower Gulf Islands, and we got caught boating when we got caught in a super thick fog bank, and no GPS or small radar.
> 
> The sound and very slight glimpse of a BC heading to Swartz Bay terminal that we followed closely behind was our safe salvation to get us back closer to our marina moorage.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Gee, I just realized that maybe turning Off all the fog horns didn't make much difference to the Fed's "budget" as I heard the solitary fog horn on the tiny Senanus Island in the Saanich Inlet not too far from us a week or so when it was so foggy here. So maybe some relief and help back for some boaters at least.
> 
> And it's running cost is probably a lot less than the cost of the ammo we can hear being fired on the military firing range frequently just to the south of us.
> 
> Ahh, just the normal peace and quiet of rural country living here I guess.


No, I love the sound of fog horns, Patrick. Love to walk in fog as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to make the morning coffee and our OtHD Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee, I can use one this morning. SAP is up with a video that should be of particular interest to both you and Rp, the most amazing double play in baseball you may ever see. I will leave the rest of SAP as a surprise.


----------



## SINC

Yesterday at 6:00 p.m. marked completion of day seven of my antibiotic treatment. Today I begin the second half to be completed by Tuesday when I next see my GP. I will be glad when taking these drugs are over.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee, I can use one this morning. SAP is up with a video that should be of particular interest to both you and Rp, the most amazing double play in baseball you may ever see. I will leave the rest of SAP as a surprise.


Afternoon, Don. Will check out SAP later this evening. Far too nice a day to be inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yesterday at 6:00 p.m. marked completion of day seven of my antibiotic treatment. Today I begin the second half to be completed by Tuesday when I next see my GP. I will be glad when taking these drugs are over.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee, I can use one this morning. SAP is up with a video that should be of particular interest to both you and Rp, the most amazing double play in baseball you may ever see. I will leave the rest of SAP as a surprise. [/QUOTE
> ... great double play!! :yikes:
> And for me, another great picture of a land snail!! Some great pictures of these little creatures of late (drinking water, and the like) -- thanks!!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee, I can use one this morning. SAP is up with a video that should be of particular interest to both you and Rp, the most amazing double play in baseball you may ever see. I will leave the rest of SAP as a surprise.


Don ... here's one that quoted properly!! oops, to the last one.
Thanks for the snail pictures!!! Like these little guys, and you've posted some great pictures of late!!


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoy them John. I spend a fair amount of time in my search for pictures than span the interest scope of readers. Many more great pics are now in my filing system, such as it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad you enjoy them John. I spend a fair amount of time in my search for pictures than span the interest scope of readers. Many more great pics are now in my filing system, such as it is.


Just went through SAP, Don. A fine edition. Took the grammar test and only got one incorrect. Such is Life.

You probably have one of the largest doxie pup picture file outside of me here in ehMacLand.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Don ... here's one that quoted properly!! oops, to the last one.
> Thanks for the snail pictures!!! Like these little guys, and you've posted some great pictures of late!!


John, if you look at that post carefully, you will see that the reason it did not work is that it is missing the final ' ] ' behind the word [/QUOTE

It should be [/QUOTE]


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> John, if you look at that post carefully, you will see that the reason it did not work is that it is missing the final ' ] ' behind the word [/QUOTE
> 
> It should be


[/QUOTE]
Yes ... it was me!! oops!!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Glad you enjoy them John. I spend a fair amount of time in my search for pictures than span the interest scope of readers. Many more great pics are now in my filing system, such as it is.


Don .... you reduced the number of pictures from 4 to 3 recently ... if it's possible, within the limits you are working with, might I encourage you to go back to posting four pictures each day?
One of the elephant pictures has sure made a favourite wallpaper for me!!


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening all. Need some advice re: dinner prep's today. I have a package of enoki mushrooms - and they must (should) be prepared and eaten today. Have never prepared these guys before, but do know they require very little cooking time. 

I'm planning to fix some couscous, and wondering ... once the couscous has been brought to a boil, and is ready to be taken off the heat and set aside, could I throw the mushrooms in then? They would 'steam' with the couscous. Does that sound like a plan? Or might they still be too overcooked?

Wish I had the makings for a good stir fry, but that will have to come another time!!

Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/Evening all. Need some advice re: dinner prep's today. I have a package of enoki mushrooms - and they must (should) be prepared and eaten today. Have never prepared these guys before, but do know they require very little cooking time.
> 
> I'm planning to fix some couscous, and wondering ... once the couscous has been brought to a boil, and is ready to be taken off the heat and set aside, could I throw the mushrooms in then? They would 'steam' with the couscous. Does that sound like a plan? Or might they still be too overcooked?
> 
> Wish I had the makings for a good stir fry, but that will have to come another time!!
> 
> Thanks!


Evening, John. Since I like couscous but hate mushrooms, I can't help you on the menu.

Still, a stir fry sounds like a grand dinner. Might do that tomorrow. We shall see.

How is Jean feeling today?


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Don .... you reduced the number of pictures from 4 to 3 recently ... if it's possible, within the limits you are working with, might I encourage you to go back to posting four pictures each day?
> One of the elephant pictures has sure made a favourite wallpaper for me!!


Actually John, I trimmed WEBBITS and the photos from FIVE down to three and eliminated the links in the news altogether when I became ill to lessen the workload a bit.

Just for you, I shall add a fourth starting tomorrow!


----------



## SINC

John, I cannot help much with the mushrooms either. I enjoy white button mushrooms, but no other kinds. I find the exotics tough, too chewy and they taste like dirt to me for the most part.


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang. 

I am typing on my sister's iPad, which I find very awkward. Gimme a real keyboard, any day.




johnp said:


> Afternoon/Evening all. Need some advice re: dinner prep's today. I have a package of enoki mushrooms - and they must (should) be prepared and eaten today. Have never prepared these guys before, but do know they require very little cooking time.
> 
> I'm planning to fix some couscous, and wondering ... once the couscous has been brought to a boil, and is ready to be taken off the heat and set aside, could I throw the mushrooms in then? They would 'steam' with the couscous. Does that sound like a plan? Or might they still be too overcooked?
> 
> Wish I had the makings for a good stir fry, but that will have to come another time!!
> 
> Thanks!


Your plan sounds like it will work perfectly. The residual steam from the couscous will be about right to heat them thoroughly without overlooking them. Err if anywhere on the less cooked side. Enoki is great eaten raw.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Actually John, I trimmed WEBBITS and the photos from FIVE down to three and eliminated the links in the news altogether when I became ill to lessen the workload a bit. Just for you, I shall add a fourth starting tomorrow!


Thanks Don ... I enjoy both WEBBITS and the photos!!


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> John, I cannot help much with the mushrooms either. I enjoy white button mushrooms, but no other kinds. I find the exotics tough, too chewy and they taste like dirt to me for the most part.


Blasphemy. Portobello mushrooms are to die for.


----------



## SINC

iMouse said:


> Blasphemy. Portobello mushrooms are to die for.


Those are exactly the ones I find most offensive John.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> .... Your plan sounds like it will work perfectly. The residual steam from the couscous will be about right to heat them thoroughly without overlooking them. Err if anywhere on the less cooked side. Enoki is great eaten raw.


Thanks KIm ... the only enoki mushrooms we have really known and enjoyed have been included in dim sum dishes prepared at a favourite restaurant of ours. (rice flour rolls w/three mushrooms, and steamed bean curd sheet w/enoki)

I do not trust these to be 'fresh' enough to be eaten raw.

Thanks!!


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Blasphemy. Portobello mushrooms are to die for.


Well, I would rather die than eat Portobello mushrooms ............... or any other mushrooms. XX)XX)XX)

How is Life treating you these days, John?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Those are exactly the ones I find most offensive John.


:clap::clap::clap: Birds ........... or doxies ........... of a feather or fur stick together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Polar bears visit St. Lunaire-Griquet - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Last year, polar bears got within 200km from our home. I don't have a gun and no permit to hunt big game, but had they roamed into our property, and the doxies were outside at the time .......................... fresh meat on the menu at The Cafe Chez Marc.

Still, I think that polar bears should be protected and not hunted by doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is that time once again folks to participate in the Great Doxie Birth contest. Gracie is pregnant, and should give birth anytime from May 18-21. So, your mission, should you choose to take it, is to predict the date of birth and the number of pups born in this delivery. There is a prize to the person who gets the date of birth AND the number of pups correct. So, ladies and gentlemen, start your cognitive engines and make your speculations.

Past winners have won a toaster, a deli sandwich and a trip to Banff.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I would rather die than eat Portobello mushrooms ...... or any other mushrooms. XX)XX)XX)


.... to each his/her own when it comes what to eat, and/or when they might wish to die.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... to each his/her own when it comes what to eat, and/or when they might wish to die.


True ..................


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I would rather die than eat Portobello mushrooms ............... or any other mushrooms. XX)XX)XX)


Don't die... pass those mushrooms over here. I'll eat them for you.


----------



## iMouse

I'm fine, thanks Marc. Just quaffing a few before din-din.



Dr.G. said:


> Last year, polar bears got within 200km from our home.


I believe you mean 200m, or you would need a really big gun. Better see Gerald Bull about that one.

Sonal, please stay in line, and I believe you were behind me for portobello service.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Don't die... pass those mushrooms over here. I'll eat them for you.


Bonne chance, mon amie. I trust that Gordon is your main recipiant for your life insurance.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I'm fine, thanks Marc. Just quaffing a few before din-din.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you mean 200m, or you would need a really big gun. Better see Gerald Bull about that one.
> 
> Sonal, please stay in line, and I believe you were behind me for portobello service.


No, 200km ...............


----------



## iMouse

Oh, w-a-y up there.

When they start rooting in your dump, al-la Churchill, Manitoba, call me.

I'm an excellent shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Oh, w-a-y up there.
> 
> When they start rooting in your dump, al-la Churchill, Manitoba, call me.
> 
> I'm an excellent shot.


Don't shoot a polar bear, John.


"Shoot, if you must, this old gray head,
But spare your country's flag," she said.
A shade of sadness, a blush of shame,
Over the face of the leader came;
The nobler nature within him stirred
To life at that woman's deed and word;
"Who touches a hair of yon gray head
Dies like a dog! March on!" he said....."

Barbara Fritchie was a friend of Francis Scott Key and they participated together in a memorial service at Frederick, Maryland, when George Washington died. A central figure in the history of Frederick, she lived in a house that has, in modern times, become a stop on the town's walking tour. According to one story, at the age of 95 she waved the Union flag in the middle of the street to block, or at least antagonize Stonewall Jackson's troops, as they passed though Frederick in the Maryland Campaign. This event is the subject of John Greenleaf Whittier's poem of 1864, "Barbara Frietchie".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Don't shoot a polar bear, John.


You needn't fear. I've never shot anything but paper.

Pity the trees. :-(


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Polar bears visit St. Lunaire-Griquet - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> Last year, polar bears got within 200km from our home. I don't have a gun and no permit to hunt big game, but had they roamed into our property, and the doxies were outside at the time .......................... fresh meat on the menu at The Cafe Chez Marc.
> 
> Still, I think that polar bears should be protected and not hunted by doxies.



:lmao: Yeah, right Marc, but realistically your doxies may be a slight annoyance to them for a bit, but would no doubt soon become a bit more than a cheesy snack for them. 

But it seems that that recent sighting and some other previous episodes like last year's one of the polar bears invading the guys kitchen refrigerator.

But it seems those episodes are about a good 1,000+km, 12+ hours car drive from your St. John's abode. So I think your doxies should be safe.


----------



## pm-r

BTW: I believe that all polar bears have been on the protected list for some years now, and all shooting/killing is strictly prohibited.

But to add to that, most jurisdictions allow anyone to protect their home property any tenants and livestock and allows any shoot/kill/discourage with any methods if necessary.

But many municipalities such as ours and other surrounding one's attempt to put their own rules in place and may only allow the use of an air rifle at best. This has become a real issue here with the recent deer problem, and so far no municipality nor the CRD has come up with any solution, and many Central Saanich municipal farmers have lost thousands of dollars in crop damage and unfortunately, some have just quit and packed it in. The deers win and us humans go without nice fresh produce. 

I was involved with all the animal protection BS years ago as Equipment and Maintenance Manager at The Butchart Gardens, and had all kinds of problems
obtaining proper permits etc. to protect the property from; muskrats damaging/destroying the water irrigation reservoirs, to the deer that could do so much damage to the landscape and floral displays that the BG is famous for.

And the permits were only allowed after the BG spent thousands of dollars fencing the entire 140 acre property with 6-7 foot chain-link fencing. No farmer can afford or be expected to do that!!

The result in some cases has been for some to take things quietly into their own hands, that has been happening for many years now, and the judicious use of shotguns (and often proper slug ammo), powerful long bows/cross bows, and many of those are approved and licensed, and not a word is issued from any authority.

So why even bother with all the government and/or municipal permit restriction hassles??

Gheese, I even had to resister and get a trapper licensee for the BG to cope with the muskrat problem, but had to find and get a proper trained and licensed shotgun deer hunter to deal with the deer problem.

Sorry for the rant... but gee whiz, and things don't seem to have changed much if any over 20 years now.  That's just so absurd!!


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> You needn't fear. I've never shot anything but paper.
> 
> Pity the trees. :-(


Good to hear, John. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: Yeah, right Marc, but realistically your doxies may be a slight annoyance to them for a bit, but would no doubt soon become a bit more than a cheesy snack for them.
> 
> But it seems that that recent sighting and some other previous episodes like last year's one of the polar bears invading the guys kitchen refrigerator.
> 
> But it seems those episodes are about a good 1,000+km, 12+ hours car drive from your St. John's abode. So I think your doxies should be safe.


I fear for the polar bear, not my doxies, should he/she come on to my property. There was once a moose on our front lawn, but luckily the doxies were all out back sunning themselves on my back deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> BTW: I believe that all polar bears have been on the protected list for some years now, and all shooting/killing is strictly prohibited.
> 
> But to add to that, most jurisdictions allow anyone to protect their home property any tenants and livestock and allows any shoot/kill/discourage with any methods if necessary.
> 
> But many municipalities such as ours and other surrounding one's attempt to put their own rules in place and may only allow the use of an air rifle at best. This has become a real issue here with the recent deer problem, and so far no municipality nor the CRD has come up with any solution, and many Central Saanich municipal farmers have lost thousands of dollars in crop damage and unfortunately, some have just quit and packed it in. The deers win and us humans go without nice fresh produce.
> 
> I was involved with all the animal protection BS years ago as Equipment and Maintenance Manager at The Butchart Gardens, and had all kinds of problems
> obtaining proper permits etc. to protect the property from; muskrats damaging/destroying the water irrigation reservoirs, to the deer that could do so much damage to the landscape and floral displays that the BG is famous for.
> 
> And the permits were only allowed after the BG spent thousands of dollars fencing the entire 140 acre property with 6-7 foot chain-link fencing. No farmer can afford or be expected to do that!!
> 
> The result in some cases has been for some to take things quietly into their own hands, that has been happening for many years now, and the judicious use of shotguns (and often proper slug ammo), powerful long bows/cross bows, and many of those are approved and licensed, and not a word is issued from any authority.
> 
> So why even bother with all the government and/or municipal permit restriction hassles??
> 
> Gheese, I even had to resister and get a trapper licensee for the BG to cope with the muskrat problem, but had to find and get a proper trained and licensed shotgun deer hunter to deal with the deer problem.
> 
> Sorry for the rant... but gee whiz, and things don't seem to have changed much if any over 20 years now.  That's just so absurd!!


Well, any polar bear that somehow made it to The Butchart Gardens deserves to be killed .............. or made the provincial emblem of BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Enough talk about polar bears .............. time to get the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewed and now it is time for breakfast.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: I haven't been here in the past week or so as I have been "WORKING".....I forgot that having to get up early is much different than getting up early. 

Don, how are you feeling? I have been showing my fellow instructors your site to use as a resource in class...you have many items which are great language teaching tools.

Marc, I could use a second cup this morning, how are things with you....sessions winding down soon?


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning all, coffee would be wonderful Marc thank you.

Rp it is nice to see you back, glad to hear that things are going well at "WORK" and that you have sources from here to help you


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, thanks. I have to run soon but a question for you. Our new symphony director here in Windsor has a programme which helps kids use music to enhance their math skills. I was thinking that music could also be used in ESL learners development. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Today's video on SAP is a bit of a diversion for us, but is entertaining all the same. Forget that it is a church family, give it a couple of minutes to get rolling and enjoy the music through the decades presented by a very talented music group. Much more this morning as well.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, how are you feeling? I have been showing my fellow instructors your site to use as a resource in class...you have many items which are great language teaching tools.


I am getting better every day, thanks Rp as I am on day eight of a 14 day antibiotics treatment. I did not realize that SAP could be a tool, but am happy to hear of yet another useful aspect to my work.


----------



## SINC

RP, nearly forgot, you really should go to the SAP archives in the lower right column and click on the top link. Then scroll down through today's issue to yesterday and watch a baseball double-play that is something else.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: I haven't been here in the past week or so as I have been "WORKING".....I forgot that having to get up early is much different than getting up early.
> 
> Don, how are you feeling? I have been showing my fellow instructors your site to use as a resource in class...you have many items which are great language teaching tools.
> 
> Marc, I could use a second cup this morning, how are things with you....sessions winding down soon?


Morning, Rp. Coffee coming right up.

Intersession starts on Monday. I am just resting my eye this week after last weeks successful surgery.

Have you started your assignment at the Y yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning all, coffee would be wonderful Marc thank you.
> 
> Rp it is nice to see you back, glad to hear that things are going well at "WORK" and that you have sources from here to help you


Coffee coming right up for you as well, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, thanks. I have to run soon but a question for you. Our new symphony director here in Windsor has a programme which helps kids use music to enhance their math skills. I was thinking that music could also be used in ESL learners development. Any thoughts on this?


Have them write down what they "see" when they hear a piece of classical music, or to make up new lyrics for a popular tune.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, thanks. I have to run soon but a question for you. Our new symphony director here in Windsor has a programme which helps kids use music to enhance their math skills. I was thinking that music could also be used in ESL learners development. Any thoughts on this?


Music is a universal language. It evokes a feeling or emotion. Learning the basics of music isn't difficult and there are only 7 letters that need to be known, A B C D E F G. I like Marc's idea about writing down what they "see" when they hear the music. I agree that music enhances math skills especially with fractions and multiplication


----------



## Dr.G.

High Tea time. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Green tea with milk and sugar would be just fine, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Green tea with milk and sugar would be just fine, thanks Marc.


Coming right up, Don. How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Pretty good Marc, much stronger as I end day nine on the antibiotics and off the heart meds. Five more to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pretty good Marc, much stronger as I end day nine on the antibiotics and off the heart meds. Five more to go.


Good to hear, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon Marc, Don, et al. Just had a light & small sandwich for lunch Marc, so passed on the afternoon tea .. but thanks for the offer. 

Looking forward to a little out on the balcony time in an hour or two .. we seem to have lost our morning sunshine, but it's very mild, and the break will get us out of the apartment itself for a while. I'd like to say out & into some 'fresh air' .. but "wow", spring allergy season is definitely on the go here at present ... and it's really doing it's thing to me today - dry & sore itchy eyes, itchy throat, stuffed nose, and all. Some misery for a while, but It'll soon pass.

Daughter left this morning for some vacation time in Cuba. She left a couple of bottles with us for Mother's Day .... we'll open one this afternoon, and sample a little!! 

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Pretty good Marc, much stronger as I end day nine on the antibiotics and off the heart meds. Five more to go.


Way to go Don!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Hopefully Jean will feel even better once the bottle is opened. 

Deborah and I loved our trip to Cuba.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the match seems to be on. A tag team challenge by two polar bears was accepted by two of our doxies. So, this should be interesting. Luckily, polar bears back off when their overt threats of destruction are ignored .............. and the doxies live by the code "Death before Dishonor". So, there shall be no bloodshed in this standoff ............ and St.John's shall again be polar bear free.


----------



## JCCanuck

*WIll I be meeting the great Dr G?*

Hey Marc, my wife said why don't we go got Newfoundland this summer (providing I don't still have a job), "Duh? Of course, but why do YOU want to go?". Apparently my daughter in grade eleven now wants to be a nurse after grade twelve next year. Wife looked at Universities in the Martimes and liked the one in Nfld., which one I don't know. She wants to check out the facilities of whatever University/Colleges. Who knows how this pans out.
News at eleven!


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Hey Marc, my wife said why don't we go got Newfoundland this summer (providing I don't still have a job), "Duh? Of course, but why do YOU want to go?". Apparently my daughter in grade eleven now wants to be a nurse after grade twelve next year. Wife looked at Universities in the Martimes and liked the one in Nfld., which one I don't know. She wants to check out the facilities of whatever University/Colleges. Who knows how this pans out.
> News at eleven!


That is great news, Todd. Memorial has one of the better Schools of Nursing here in the Atlantic Provinces. Sadly, we are turning out more nurses than are being hired, but since their training is good they are able to take their profession to other provinces, usually AB, BC and ON.

So, I am here all summer teaching, but being a teleprofessor gives me free time.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> That is great news, Todd. Memorial has one of the better Schools of Nursing here in the Atlantic Provinces. Sadly, we are turning out more nurses than are being hired, but since their training is good they are able to take their profession to other provinces, usually AB, BC and ON.
> 
> So, I am here all summer teaching, but being a teleprofessor gives me free time.


I think it was Memorial. But you mentioned the excellent training so that's good. I'm sure my wife searched and reviewed it extensively. I'm sure my girl will go back to ON, but who knows eh? I'll keep you posted, my wife and daughter are never certain till the time is up.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> I think it was Memorial. But you mentioned the excellent training so that's good. I'm sure my wife searched and reviewed it extensively. I'm sure my girl will go back to ON, but who knows eh? I'll keep you posted, my wife and daughter are never certain till the time is up.


School of Nursing | School of Nursing

You will be glad to know that we have one of the lowest tuitions in Canada. 

Become an Undergraduate Student | Welcome to Memorial


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes I have been running morning and afternoon sessions this week and next to get a feel for the place and after that will be on afternoons. One of the benefits is Tovah and I get Y memberships so she will come in with me and workout in the gym,track and pool and other programmes while I teach.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes I have been running morning and afternoon sessions this week and next to get a feel for the place and after that will be on afternoons. One of the benefits is Tovah and I get Y memberships so she will come in with me and workout in the gym,track and pool and other programmes while I teach.


Cool. What about poor MayBelle??????????????


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we take her with us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we take her with us.


Cool. We should send some of the doxies with you for a holiday. They won't be much of a bother .................... not that much ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

A late end to a real good day for me. I was able today to de-winterize our motor home, draining all the antifreeze, flushing everything into the holding tanks, priming and starting the water pump system, reconnecting the water heater, filling it and firing it up so we have hot water. Took me two hours to do what I normally do in about 40 minutes and Ann was beside me, monitoring my progress and helping with some lifting. I ache all over from using muscles that have been dormant for nearly six weeks now, but it's a good ache that goes with a feeling of 'being back' from a bad place to one of usefulness again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear about this progress, Don, and good that Ann was there with you. Very wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to get the coffee brewing and decide what to make for TGIF Breakfast. Later ........


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Was up and at it by 4:30 a.m., so a nap is likely in my future. Will just grab a coffee for now, thanks and then I am off to work on tomorrow's SAP. Today features and interesting video on what $5 will buy you in terms of food around the world, a mini clip of a fishing bear and a chuckle to start your day courtesy of Kim in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for our TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Was up and at it by 4:30 a.m., so a nap is likely in my future. Will just grab a coffee for now, thanks and then I am off to work on tomorrow's SAP. Today features and interesting video on what $5 will buy you in terms of food around the world, a mini clip of a fishing bear and a chuckle to start your day courtesy of Kim in Calgary.


morning Don, thanks for the picture of "Albion Falls, Ontario" that is in Hamilton


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Time for our TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


Just coffee for me right now Marc, I have an appointment in 20 minutes and must run, will make brunch when I get back


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Just coffee for me right now Marc, I have an appointment in 20 minutes and must run, will make brunch when I get back


Coming right up, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Moses?' the burglar laughed. 'What kind of people would name a bird Moses?' :lmao:


----------



## javaqueen

good morning/afternoon everyone, brunch is now ready to be served. We have a variety of fresh baked goods as well as oatmeal (with apples and cinnamon) and bacon and sausages, enjoy 

Marc, would you please make the coffee???


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang.

Sounds like all are reasonably well today. Hope that's true. I am also reasonably well today...taking a bit of a break this morning before I will get back in the race later on.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good morning/afternoon everyone, brunch is now ready to be served. We have a variety of fresh baked goods as well as oatmeal (with apples and cinnamon) and bacon and sausages, enjoy
> 
> Marc, would you please make the coffee???


Fresh coffee just brewed, Kim. However, I just finished lunch so I shall pass on brunch. 

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang.
> 
> Sounds like all are reasonably well today. Hope that's true. I am also reasonably well today...taking a bit of a break this morning before I will get back in the race later on.


Good to hear, Kim. A break is needed every so often by us all. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> good morning/afternoon everyone, brunch is now ready to be served. We have a variety of fresh baked goods as well as oatmeal (with apples and cinnamon) and bacon and sausages, enjoy Marc, would you please make the coffee???


Perfect timing Kim ... just got in from a walkabout, some chores, and running an errand ... ready for some brunch!! 
I think enjoy a scone, with scrambled eggs & sausages. And some of Marc's coffee .. if it's still avaialble.
Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Perfect timing Kim ... just got in from a walkabout, some chores, and running an errand ... ready for some brunch!!
> I think enjoy a scone, with scrambled eggs & sausages. And some of Marc's coffee .. if it's still avaialble.
> Thanks!


Yes, John, there is some freshly brewed coffee available.

How is Jean this morning?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, John, there is some freshly brewed coffee available.
> How is Jean this morning?


Good on the coffee ... thanks. Jean's having her "up's & down's" .. feels she's mending, but knows she can't push it. She's still getting some muscle spasms, but they're not as intense as the earlier ones were. The brace really helps when she up and moving about, and when sitting and reading as well. Her blood values have been good, and the doctor advised she doesn't have to go to the Lab again until the daughter's back from her trip. So that's good news.

How's your eye and the vision? From what you've said to date, it sounds like the operation was highly-successful.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good on the coffee ... thanks. Jean's having her "up's & down's" .. feels she's mending, but knows she can't push it. She's still getting some muscle spasms, but they're not as intense as the earlier ones were. The brace really helps when she up and moving about, and when sitting and reading as well. Her blood values have been good, and the doctor advised she doesn't have to go to the Lab again until the daughter's back from her trip. So that's good news.
> 
> How's your eye and the vision? From what you've said to date, it sounds like the operation was highly-successful.


Good to hear, John. Give her my best.

So far the eye operation was a success. I shall be able to start teaching once again when the spring semester starts on Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone interested in 4PM High Tea???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone interested in 4PM High Tea???


Will have to pass on High Tea Marc ... enjoyed too much of your good coffee, and Kim's brunch offerings for anything more at this time!!!  
Will head out to the balcony this afternoon to catch a few of the sun's rays, have a little tequila left from yesterday for me, and a white wine being chilled for she. 
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Will have to pass on High Tea Marc ... enjoyed too much of your good coffee, and Kim's brunch offerings for anything more at this time!!!
> Will head out to the balcony this afternoon to catch a few of the sun's rays, have a little tequila left from yesterday for me, and a white wine being chilled for she.
> Cheers!


Personally, John, I would stick with the white wine ............ especially since you are so high up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fellow goes into an Athenian tailor's shop with his torn jacket and says:

---- Eumenides?

Tailor replies:

----Euripedes?


----------



## johnp

At 4pm here ... we came in from our second 'break' outside on the balcony .. in full sunshine for the last one .. some warmth and Vitamin D for my cold!!!
Did my dinner prep's before our balcony time, so have a little time now to browse the internet for a while, before I have to go into the kitchen and 'do' our dinner. (a familiar favourite on-the-menu for us today -- a basa fillet for she, a pork fillet for me, with some steamed rice, and cole slaw) 

And on a side note -- I enjoyed the last of the tequila (heh, it was only a 'mickey', eh!!), and she did good with the white wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at coffee tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

good evening everyone, finished teaching at 6pm here and then spent the night with my hubby, then youngest daughter came over and we had a great time, daughter has just gone home so now hubby and I relaxing before calling it a night


----------



## javaqueen

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang.
> 
> Sounds like all are reasonably well today. Hope that's true. I am also reasonably well today...taking a bit of a break this morning before I will get back in the race later on.


glad that you are taking a break, I had a wonderful day today hope that you also had a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early once again to the wail of the foghorns. VERY foggy outside .............. but not too foggy that I can't find the coffee maker. Coffee is now being brewed.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will do just fine today thanks. Up early myself so got SAP online already. It's puppy day on our video as you watch all these cute little guys having trouble with stairs. Too cute. Now to get tomorrow done too.

Only four more days to finish the antibiotics, but boy am I sore after working on the motor home. I have to slow down and let my muscles recover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Very cute clip of the pups and stairs. Doxies will bounce down once they get over their fear of steps.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Kim. 70F here today and sunny. It's been like summer all week, but we are expecting showers by Tuesday. Today will be doing the lawn ( covered with nasty dandelions....enough for a vat of wine I think, then work on my Lit, then......develop a pizza order lesson for the level 1s, and finally see my Leafs loose to Boston..... so I am taking time to enjoy a cup of WMBB coffee. And, as I didn't have to get up early today, after my first week of work, I got up early.............go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Sounds like a busy week. Don't let the lit review fall by the wayside. Get it over with and be done with your thesis. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all......a beautiful sunny day here as well Rp  so I will be joining you all in coffee then it is on to working on the grass and the gardens and other such stuff as needs to be done. There are fresh baked pastries as well as eggs (any way to like them) with sausage, bacon and some nice ham, enjoy


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Kim. Just spent a couple of hours in the garden. I can't do heavy lifting or bending, but I was able to rake and I hired a local boy who is looking for odd jobs to bag what I rake and take the bags away. He was very pleased with his pay and tip.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon everyone. A lovely sunny and mild morning here as well ... heading to what will likely be the warmest day of the spring so far. No complaints!! No lawns to cut, or gardens to tend, but was out & about, various walkabouts, browsing, and etc. Looking forward to enjoying some more air and sunshine this afternoon out on the balcony ... and may get out for another short neighbourhood walk as well. 
Enjoy your day!!


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Just spent a couple of hours in the garden. I can't do heavy lifting or bending, but I was able to rake and I hired a local boy who is looking for odd jobs to bag what I rake and take the bags away. He was very pleased with his pay and tip.


My hubby and I and our youngest daughter were working at the studio cleaning up all the mess that had accumulated over a few years. It looks much better but is yet to be finished. Would love to have a local boy looking for odd jobs, but no such luck around here right now. Coffee however would be appreciated.



johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon everyone. A lovely sunny and mild morning here as well ... heading to what will likely be the warmest day of the spring so far. No complaints!! No lawns to cut, or gardens to tend, but was out & about, various walkabouts, browsing, and etc. Looking forward to enjoying some more air and sunshine this afternoon out on the balcony ... and may get out for another short neighbourhood walk as well.
> Enjoy your day!!


We are also having a lovely day here John, glad that you are able to enjoy the air and sunshine on your balcony. How is Jean feeling today?


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> .... We are also having a lovely day here John, glad that you are able to enjoy the air and sunshine on your balcony. How is Jean feeling today?


Emjoy your day Kim ... it's nice to see some sunshine with a definite 'feel' to it, isn't it?!!
Jean's doing pretty good today - some down time, some up time, this morning, and she's looking forward to our balcony time this afternoon. And she has a good couple of glasses of Gerwurztraminer to enjoy!! I will join her with a glass or two of a Pinot Gris. They're both "u-make" wines (made by the daughter's friend) ... but rather good, and great for this fine weathwr day!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon everyone. A lovely sunny and mild morning here as well ... heading to what will likely be the warmest day of the spring so far. No complaints!! No lawns to cut, or gardens to tend, but was out & about, various walkabouts, browsing, and etc. Looking forward to enjoying some more air and sunshine this afternoon out on the balcony ... and may get out for another short neighbourhood walk as well.
> Enjoy your day!!


Sounds like a grand day, John. My lawn is starting to get green if you like to mow lawns. I use a push mower, but I can't use it until Wednesday due to the surgery.\

How is Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> My hubby and I and our youngest daughter were working at the studio cleaning up all the mess that had accumulated over a few years. It looks much better but is yet to be finished. Would love to have a local boy looking for odd jobs, but no such luck around here right now. Coffee however would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> We are also having a lovely day here John, glad that you are able to enjoy the air and sunshine on your balcony. How is Jean feeling today?


Coffee coming right up, Kim. We have fewer and fewer people looking to clear out driveways of snow these days, but there are plenty of people looking to help with odd jobs. I don't have anything major yet, but for a couple of hours a local boy worked out quite well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Emjoy your day Kim ... it's nice to see some sunshine with a definite 'feel' to it, isn't it?!!
> Jean's doing pretty good today - some down time, some up time, this morning, and she's looking forward to our balcony time this afternoon. And she has a good couple of glasses of Gerwurztraminer to enjoy!! I will join her with a glass or two of a Pinot Gris. They're both "u-make" wines (made by the daughter's friend) ... but rather good, and great for this fine weathwr day!!
> Cheers!!


Strange, but my wife and I were just sitting out on the back deck, with her drinking a Pinot Gris and me a Gerwurztraminer. Very strange. Deborah is starting to BBQ a couple of steaks using her secret sauce. I tried to get the recipe from her but she has not had enough wine to get her to reveal the secret ingredients.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Strange, but my wife and I were just sitting out on the back deck, with her drinking a Pinot Gris and me a Gerwurztraminer. Very strange. Deborah is starting to BBQ a couple of steaks using her secret sauce. I tried to get the recipe from her but she has not had enough wine to get her to reveal the secret ingredients.


... yes, quite strange, but 'cool' too, eh!!  Enjoy the bbq!!!


----------



## SINC

Gosh, I forgot the Kentucky Derby is run today, but remembered just in time to catch the race itself. Don't care who wins as long as no horses or riders are injured. I think a cold beer would go well with the race, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... yes, quite strange, but 'cool' too, eh!!  Enjoy the bbq!!!


Merci, John. It was a grand meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

May the 4th be with you ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early tonight. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a beautiful crescent moon in the eastern sky. Very serene. Coffee will be brewed ................ later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewing and I am wondering what to make for Sunday Brunch. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would go well. Pretty groggy this morning due to lack of sleep, but I did manage to get SAP online. Since golf is in your future, you have to catch today's video.

Not a stellar night for me. Was rushed to the ER about 9:30 last night with severe chest pains and an irregular heartbeat. They released me at 3:30 a.m., once again with no sign of a heart attack, but they are still mystified as to what is going on. Had chest x-rays and at one point my BP was very low again. They took four different blood samples from different areas, to determine if my infection had entered my bloodstream, but apparently that is not the case either. Instructed me to finish the antibiotics and see my GP again on Tuesday. This is getting tiresome.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would go well. Pretty groggy this morning due to lack of sleep, but I did manage to get SAP online. Since golf is in your future, you have to catch today's video.
> 
> Not a stellar night for me. Was rushed to the ER about 9:30 last night with severe chest pains and an irregular heartbeat. They released me at 3:30 a.m., once again with no sign of a heart attack, but they are still mystified as to what is going on. Had chest x-rays and at one point my BP was very low again. They took four different blood samples from different areas, to determine if my infection had entered my bloodstream, but apparently that is not the case either. Instructed me to finish the antibiotics and see my GP again on Tuesday. This is getting tiresome.


Really sorry to hear this, Don. You were making such good progress. Not the best news when doctors are "mystified" as to what is taking place with you. Hopefully, you will feel better today as the day moves on. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I think that I might pass on the use of a golf cart after seeing that clip. Dangerous ............. XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Really sorry to hear this, Don. You were making such good progress. Not the best news when doctors are "mystified" as to what is taking place with you. Hopefully, you will feel better today as the day moves on. Bonne chance, mon ami.


So far so good today, but they want me to take that stress test ASAP. Right now, it is out of the question, but maybe in another week or so. Same goes for the GI specialist exam.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So far so good today, but they want me to take that stress test ASAP. Right now, it is out of the question, but maybe in another week or so. Same goes for the GI specialist exam.


Well, hopefully someone will find something and come up with some answers. I guess it is the not knowing what is causing all of these problems that will just add to your stress. What does Ann think about this situation?

How is your eye making out these days?


----------



## SINC

Marc, Ann is not sure what is gong on either. She is just grateful they keep eliminating my heart from the equation. 

As for my eye, of course the surgeon called last week when I was at my sickest, for me to choose an open date for surgery. I had to cancel, but he is holding my place in line for when I get straightened out. These wild BP swings are not something he wants to have to deal with during surgery. The good news is that the amount of discharge coming from the eye has lessened considerably since I started on the antibiotics.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, Ann is not sure what is gong on either. She is just grateful they keep eliminating my heart from the equation.
> 
> As for my eye, of course the surgeon called last week when I was at my sickest, for me to choose an open date for surgery. I had to cancel, but he is holding my place in line for when I get straightened out. These wild BP swings are not something he wants to have to deal with during surgery. The good news is that the amount of discharge coming from the eye has lessened considerably since I started on the antibiotics.


Well, glad that the eye surgeon is being flexible, and that it is geting a bit better. That is the last thing you need on your plate just now. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished another pre-whelping ritual -- painted the whelping box white once again. This will be our 6th litter of doxie pups if all goes well with Gracie. She was born in this whelping box and now is about two weeks away from having a litter of her own. We shall see.


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> They took four different blood samples from different areas, to determine if my infection had entered my bloodstream, ...


Have they tapped an artery yet, to check your blood gases??


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang, 

Don - Sorry to learn of your trip to the ER....not much fun. I hope you get through this rocky road soon. 

Marc - Has Gracie had an ultrasound to confirm the number of pups expected? 



iMouse said:


> Have they tapped an artery yet, to check your blood gases??


Thankfully, they don't need to do that painful procedure anymore for O2 levels. A simple, non-invasive clip that goes over fingers and toes can read O2 levels instantly.


----------



## SINC

My O2 level was 98.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> My O2 level was 98.


Perfect: Normal is 95 or greater.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. How is Life treating you these days?


Fine Marc, better than a wretch like me deserves. 



KC4 said:


> Thankfully, they don't need to do that anymore for O2 levels. A simple, non-invasive clip that goes over fingers and toes can read O2 levels.


I hope a few of my passengers don't know this, as they usually use a virtually non-existent artery in the wrist. Ouch. 

Perhaps some doctors don't trust the results these clips give? Not accurate enough?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> Marc - Has Gracie had an ultrasound to confirm the number of pups expected?
> 
> .


Afternoon, Kim. We did not have an ultrasound done, since all that would have told us was if she was pregnant or not ............... all for $200. We decided to save the money for puppy toys instead and wait until just before her possible due date for an X-ray which would tell us the number of pups in the litter.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Fine Marc, better than a wretch like me deserves.


Well, go outside and sing "Amazing Grace" a few times and you shoul feel even better. Paix, mon ami.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4qbmPpfG6s]Amazing Grace Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. 
Don .. sorry to read the latest .. hopefully, the last setback, and on the road to your real self soon.

Marc .. I'll provide a "guest cook special" for today's Sunday dinner at The Cafe Chez Marc in a separate post. Hope it adds to the other menu offerings today.


----------



## KC4

iMouse said:


> I hope a few of my passengers don't know this, as they usually use a virtually non-existent artery in the wrist. Ouch.
> 
> Perhaps some doctors don't trust the results these clips give? Not accurate enough?


I don't know for sure John. That's a good question. I've had the blood gas test done many times with the large gauge needle that they must use to puncture that evasive artery in the wrist and it is hard to endure. 

One time (about 10 years ago) the test came back in the mid-low 80s ...the doc asked why I was still sitting up on the edge of the bed. "I don't know" I replied, "because it's easier to breathe this way?" ...He said "OK, but if you pass out, you'll pitch forward onto the floor and then we'll probably be treating you for injuries as well." 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. We did not have an ultrasound done, since all that would have told us was if she was pregnant or not ............... all for $200. We decided to save the money for puppy toys instead and wait until just before her possible due date for an X-ray which would tell us the number of pups in the litter.
> 
> How are you today?


I'm not 100% today, but on the mend, thanks. I'm thinking about going out for a city walk later.

Good call on the toys vs. ultrasound.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Well, go outside and sing "Amazing Grace" a few times and you shoul feel even better. Paix, mon ami.


Not unlike Ricky Gervais, I am amazed by my own grace.

Will that do? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon all.
> 
> Marc .. I'll provide a "guest cook special" for today's Sunday dinner at The Cafe Chez Marc in a separate post. Hope it adds to the other menu offerings today.


Afternoon, John. Sounds good to me.

How is Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'm not 100% today, but on the mend, thanks. I'm thinking about going out for a city walk later.
> 
> Good call on the toys vs. ultrasound.


What seems to be the problem, Kim? Walking is a good exercise. Want a doxie or two to tag along???


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Not unlike Ricky Gervais, I am amazed by my own grace.
> 
> Will that do? :lmao:


Well, "any port in a storm", John. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

I'll be guest cooking a 'special' at 'The Cafe Chez Marc' for dinner today - 

- salad -- the 'house salad' du jour - a bright, crisp, and colourful selection of fresh greens, with your choice of dressing.

- entree -- a chicken tagine - w/light and dark meat chicken pieces, with lemon, honey, herbs & spices, black & green olives, and a selection of fresh vegetables.

- dessert -- baked apple crisp (topped w/whipped cream or ice cream) and/or fresh strawberry shortcake (w/whipped cream). 

It should look like the attached picture - which was before the top went on, and it was slow-cooked. But that particular tagine was done in the small unit (a meal for two), this one will be prepared for, and done in the much-larger family-size unit. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I'll be guest cooking a 'special' at 'The Cafe Chez Marc' for dinner today -
> 
> - salad -- the 'house salad' du jour - a bright, crisp, and colourful selection of fresh greens, with your choice of dressing.
> 
> - entree -- a chicken tagine - w/light and dark meat chicken pieces, with lemon, honey, herbs & spices, black & green olives, and a selection of fresh vegetables.
> 
> - dessert -- baked apple crisp (topped w/whipped cream or ice cream) and/or fresh strawberry shortcake (w/whipped cream).
> 
> It should look like the attached picture - which was before the top went on, and it was slow-cooked. But that particular tagine was done in the small unit (a meal for two), this one will be prepared for, and done in the much-larger family-size unit.
> 
> Enjoy.


Wow!!!!!!! You are the #1 Sunday Dinner Chef, John. Merci, mon ami. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!!!!! You are the #1 Sunday Dinner Chef, John. Merci, mon ami. :clap::clap::clap:


Ouch!! Thanks Marc ... hope it's enjoyed!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Ouch!! Thanks Marc ... hope it's enjoyed!!


I give credit where credit is due, John.

Deborah and I are going to go out back and have our 4PM High Tea with a G&T instead of tea.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ..... Deborah and I are going to go out back and have our 4PM High Tea with a G&T instead of tea.


Sounds like the way to go today ... enjoy!! 
We'll be doing something similar out on our balcony in a while ... have some wines from yesterday to finish off. Will ready the dinner fixings first though, so we can take our time and enjoy the balcony time, and I won't have to rush when we come in!!  
A little snack for lunch now.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like the way to go today ... enjoy!!
> We'll be doing something similar out on our balcony in a while ... have some wines from yesterday to finish off. Will ready the dinner fixings first though, so we can take our time and enjoy the balcony time, and I won't have to rush when we come in!!
> A little snack for lunch now.


Sounds like a plan. Deborah did some BBQ steak with her peppercorn sauce, along with some roasted veggies. That shall be our "snack" as we away your Sunday dinner.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a plan. Deborah did some BBQ steak with her peppercorn sauce, along with some roasted veggies. That shall be our "snack" as we away your Sunday dinner.


Yum . on that snack!!
It's just after 4pm here .... the tagine is 'simmering', and should be ready soon. This is sure a "wide" country, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yum . on that snack!!
> It's just after 4pm here .... the tagine is 'simmering', and should be ready soon. This is sure a "wide" country, eh!!


Yes, very wide. If I keep eating all these meals I too shall get very wide.


----------



## Dr.G.

A moose was spotted in Pippy Park this afternoon .......... about 2km from our home and along a trail that we usually take with the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hope everyone has a peaceful and healthy night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A moose was spotted in Pippy Park this afternoon .......... about 2km from our home and along a trail that we usually take with the doxies.



I'm sure your doxies and maybe you and Deborah would enjoy some moose meat.

But I understand it can be a bit strong and sometimes gamey tasting, but I'm sure that wouldn't bother any doxies. ;-) :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm sure your doxies and maybe you and Deborah would enjoy some moose meat.
> 
> But I understand it can be a bit strong and sometimes gamey tasting, but I'm sure that wouldn't bother any doxies. ;-) :lmao:


I have had moose meat before, Patrick, and actually quite like it. Deborah does not and the doxies dine on steak from AB. 

How is Life treating you today?

Just found out that my course starts at 12:01AM Monday morning and not 7AM as usual. :yawn:


----------



## SINC

12:01? Oh my, that is too early for me. The loss of sleep last night has me pretty beat and I just took the last of my meds. I have to sit up for 10 minutes after taking them, so come 7:50, it's off to bed for me. That should have me up about 4:00 a.m. Night all.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I have had moose meat before, Patrick, and actually quite like it. Deborah does not and the doxies dine on steak from AB.
> 
> How is Life treating you today?
> 
> Just found out that my course starts at 12:01AM Monday morning and not 7AM as usual. :yawn:



Holy smokes Marc, your course starts at 12:01AM Monday morning!!! That's bizarre and I trust that you're having a nice deep sleep as I compost this at almost 8:00 pm PCDT.

We're fine but my wife Sandi was wondering why she feels so tired again, and I again had to remind her to think of all the stuff she did today. Like her: Church involvement, some home gardening, laundry, some deck cleaning and cooking dinner, and another reminder from me to consider all that she did today, and yes we're getting older. Which is a nice option considering the other option that some that we knew don't have any more.

We finally enjoyed a beautiful clear sunny 24C day here, and a nice gentle light sea breeze off the nearby Saanich Inlet, and 28C- 32C is about our max tolerable limit, but is now cooling down to 23C-21C as I type.

I took a nice Sunday break from recovering a new clients late 2006 C2D iMac that had suffered: it's internal HD and USB BackUp and one of it's upgraded 1GB Samsung RAM module failure. Just bizarre. And no warranty that any supplier would cover. :-(

And a hunter friend Pete gave us some venison, moose and bear meat some years ago, and the venison was nice, and the moose was a bit stronger in taste but still enjoyable, but the bear was just a bit too strong, and Pete agreed, so he had most of the bear meat he had left made into large sausage meat balls which he proudly announced and named "Pete's Bear Balls" that he also gave us. They were delicious but one didn't dare tell any guest eating and enjoying them when they asked that they were "Pete's Bear Balls".

At least he didn't include any 'Prairie Oysters", and yes, I'll agree with your lucky doxies that most of the Alberta beef is delicious. But I sure won't include the super highly overrated AAA beef "filet minions" of 24 we purchased in a small box. The most over-rated flavourless piece of meat I've ever had.

Any, good luck with your early morning course start in a few hours - at least for you.


EDIT:

Gheese, I just realized your course starts at 12:01AM Monday morning your time and that's just 3 hours away for me on PDT, and as I type, you're already at 1:32 AM
Monday, May 6, 2013 (NDT)
Time in St. John’s, NL

Waaaay to early for me and my old wakeup brain to even consider it to be even working!! ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 12:01? Oh my, that is too early for me. The loss of sleep last night has me pretty beat and I just took the last of my meds. I have to sit up for 10 minutes after taking them, so come 7:50, it's off to bed for me. That should have me up about 4:00 a.m. Night all.


Well, early to bed and early to rise, Don. We shall let the others sleep as the early risers greet the new work day. Care for some coffee? Freshly brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Holy smokes Marc, your course starts at 12:01AM Monday morning!!! That's bizarre and I trust that you're having a nice deep sleep as I compost this at almost 8:00 pm PCDT.
> 
> We're fine but my wife Sandi was wondering why she feels so tired again, and I again had to remind her to think of all the stuff she did today. Like her: Church involvement, some home gardening, laundry, some deck cleaning and cooking dinner, and another reminder from me to consider all that she did today, and yes we're getting older. Which is a nice option considering the other option that some that we knew don't have any more.
> 
> We finally enjoyed a beautiful clear sunny 24C day here, and a nice gentle light sea breeze off the nearby Saanich Inlet, and 28C- 32C is about our max tolerable limit, but is now cooling down to 23C-21C as I type.
> 
> I took a nice Sunday break from recovering a new clients late 2006 C2D iMac that had suffered: it's internal HD and USB BackUp and one of it's upgraded 1GB Samsung RAM module failure. Just bizarre. And no warranty that any supplier would cover. :-(
> 
> And a hunter friend Pete gave us some venison, moose and bear meat some years ago, and the venison was nice, and the moose was a bit stronger in taste but still enjoyable, but the bear was just a bit too strong, and Pete agreed, so he had most of the bear meat he had left made into large sausage meat balls which he proudly announced and named "Pete's Bear Balls" that he also gave us. They were delicious but one didn't dare tell any guest eating and enjoying them when they asked that they were "Pete's Bear Balls".
> 
> At least he didn't include any 'Prairie Oysters", and yes, I'll agree with your lucky doxies that most of the Alberta beef is delicious. But I sure won't include the super highly overrated AAA beef "filet minions" of 24 we purchased in a small box. The most over-rated flavourless piece of meat I've ever had.
> 
> Any, good luck with your early morning course start in a few hours - at least for you.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Gheese, I just realized your course starts at 12:01AM Monday morning your time and that's just 3 hours away for me on PDT, and as I type, you're already at 1:32 AM
> Monday, May 6, 2013 (NDT)
> Time in St. John’s, NL
> 
> Waaaay to early for me and my old wakeup brain to even consider it to be even working!! ;-)


Patrick, it has something to do with contact hours for the students on-campus and online. Go figure. No one was online then and only a few were online this morning and posting, so I have done my early mornning posting and will continue at about 8AM when there might be some other posters online and posting. It is a unique way of teaching.

Interesting take on your meats of choice, mon ami.

Have a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewed, but I shall wait a bit before starting breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to make breakfast. Any special requests?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, early to bed and early to rise, Don. We shall let the others sleep as the early risers greet the new work day. Care for some coffee? Freshly brewed.


Coffee would be great thanks Marc, as SAP is up with a tale about an airliner having a near miss with a UFO over Scotland, a helicopter rescue and a smile or two. Just had breakfast with Ann before she goes to look after the grand kids.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, et al. Just stopped by to say hi before heading off to work. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Up and at them early this morning -- a coffee would be great Marc .. thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee would be great thanks Marc, as SAP is up with a tale about an airliner having a near miss with a UFO over Scotland, a helicopter rescue and a smile or two. Just had breakfast with Ann before she goes to look after the grand kids.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. I shall check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, et al. Just stopped by to say hi before heading off to work. Hope everyone has a great day.


Rp, is it not nice to say "heading off to work"??? Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Up and at them early this morning -- a coffee would be great Marc .. thanks!


Coffee coming right up, John.

How are you today? How is Jean feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I thought that you might find this of interest.

APA Media


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee coming right up, John. How are you today? How is Jean feeling today?


Doing good on this fine morning Marc. After my morning walk, Jean and I went over to the Mall and voted (we have an District Electoral Office set up there for the BC election) - handy for us, and even handier for Jean, and not having to wait for the May 14 election day, and having to get to the polling station, and possible lines, etc.

I'm back home with groceries, and Jean's still over there, at a hairdresser, making herself look prettier!!  This is the most she's been out & about in some time - hope she doesn't push it.

Hope the first day of classes is going well for you!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Doing good on this fine morning Marc. After my morning walk, Jean and I went over to the Mall and voted (we have an District Electoral Office set up there for the BC election) - handy for us, and even handier for Jean, and not having to wait for the May 14 election day, and having to get to the polling station, and possible lines, etc.
> 
> I'm back home with groceries, and Jean's still over there, at a hairdresser, making herself look prettier!!  This is the most she's been out & about in some time - hope she doesn't push it.
> 
> Hope the first day of classes is going well for you!!


Sounds like Jean is on the upswing, John. :clap::clap:

Teaching is going well. Very busy for day one of the 6 week Intersession.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I just got head-hunted for this position. Nice to know that someone thinks that I might be interested.

Faculty of Education
Assistant/Associate Professor, Adult Education and Digital Technologies
Competition Number: UOIT <#>
Application review date: 
The University of Ontario Institute of Technology (UOIT) is Ontario’s fastest-growing, leading-edge University. The UOIT Faculty of Education is currently redesigning its professional programming and actively building its research and post-graduate programs. This Faculty’s distinctive commitment is to design and deliver exceptional educational preparation for 21st century work and learning, cultivating digitally literate citizens with skills and aspirations to sustain a global economy that is both materially productive and socially responsible. Our philosophy for undergraduate and graduate education is to challenge, encourage innovation, and connect our faculty, students and the community, while respecting the best traditions and meeting the highest standards of Canada's world-class research intensive universities. 

The Faculty of Education invites applications for a tenure-track position in Adult Education and Digital Technologies at the Assistant/Associate Professor level. This position would commence on July 1, 2013, or at a later date to be negotiated. We invite applicants with a strong record of publication and demonstrated success in the supervision of graduate students and in designing and advancing successful programs of funded research. The successful candidate is expected to have experience teaching at the undergraduate and graduate levels both online and face to face. Ability to teach in the areas of adult education and digital technologies in an online learning format at the undergraduate and graduate level is a priority for this position, however additional strengths in the specific areas of social foundations of education, policy and leadership are highly valued and most welcomed. In keeping with a technology-enhanced learning environment utilizing a range of new and emerging digital technologies, UOIT seeks faculty who are pedagogically innovative. Applicants must possess a Ph.D. in a relevant area, a demonstrated commitment to research excellence and the ability to develop collaborative research, as well as strong teaching and communication skills, are essential. The appointment to this tenure-track faculty position will be at the Assistant/Associate level, depending on the qualifications of the successful applicant.

The Faculty offers degrees in MA, MEd., B.Ed. and BA Programs, and a PhD program is under development.
UOIT is an equal opportunity employer and welcomes applications from qualified women and men, including members of visible minorities, Aboriginal peoples and persons with disabilities. All qualified candidates are encouraged to apply; however, Canadians and permanent residents will be given priority.

Applications will be accepted until a suitable candidate is found. Applicants should submit in electronic format, with their name and competition number UOIT <#> in the subject line, a covering letter addressed to Dean Suzanne de Castell; a curriculum vitae including a list of publications; a statement of teaching philosophy; a statement of research interests and accomplishments which would include an outline of the applicant’s present research program and a brief future research plan; and names and full mailing/emailing addresses of three (3) academic referees to [email protected].


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like Jean is on the upswing, John. :clap::clap:
> Teaching is going well. Very busy for day one of the 6 week Intersession.


Hope so Marc ... she had a good, quite well-filled, and active morning. And I like her new haircut too!! 
She'll be pleased with what I have planned for dinner -- perogies!! They're not as good as hers, but are the best store-bought ones I can find locally (Cheemos). With some sour cream, sausages, and some fresh fruit on the side, I think she'll be very happy with my dinner du jour!!  

Heh, that was quite a position being offered. But I'm sure you'll be keeping your "eyes on the prize" ... retirement and Lunenburg are not very far away!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hope so Marc ... she had a good, quite well-filled, and active morning. And I like her new haircut too!!
> She'll be pleased with what I have planned for dinner -- perogies!! They're not as good as hers, but are the best store-bought ones I can find locally (Cheemos). With some sour cream, sausages, and some fresh fruit on the side, I think she'll be very happy with my dinner du jour!!
> 
> Heh, that was quite a position being offered. But I'm sure you'll be keeping your "eyes on the prize" ... retirement and Lunenburg are not very far away!!


Good to hear, John. FYI, I love perogies.

Yes, that position might have been of interest to me about 20 years ago. 1 1/2 years to go before retirement is not the time to go looking for major positions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Memorial University DAI: Education 3510. Current approaches to the teaching of reading in the primary grades. No. 02a. Language experience approach.

Talk about a blast from the past. This was done 30 years ago for my teleconference course and was considered high tech at the time. Each student got a printed manual and VCR tapes to go along with the weekly teleconference courses. Oh to be that thin once again. Still have most of my hair, but that did not add on all my current weight.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I thought that you might find this of interest.
> 
> APA Media


Hi Marc, this is quite useful thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, this is quite useful thank you.


Yes, our grad students think so.

So, how was work today?????????


----------



## Rps

Was busy today. I've spent the last week or so just shadowing. Today it was Level 0/1s. These guys take a much more theatrical technique, and I am more reserved, but it will come. We have a young woman who is clearly not getting it so next Monday I will spool her out from the main and maybe try to work on her pronunciation and writing ability....more literacy stuff I think. Other than that I'm working on a course in micro/macro economic theory language for Level 6/7s who which to go into business. On the hunt for funding for that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Was busy today. I've spent the last week or so just shadowing. Today it was Level 0/1s. These guys take a much more theatrical technique, and I am more reserved, but it will come. We have a young woman who is clearly not getting it so next Monday I will spool her out from the main and maybe try to work on her pronunciation and writing ability....more literacy stuff I think. Other than that I'm working on a course in micro/macro economic theory language for Level 6/7s who which to go into business. On the hunt for funding for that one.


Sounds interesting, Rp. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of song birds. A gentle way to rise from a night's slumber. I shall start the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Marc. Looks like the start of another beautiful day here. Now we need some rain and all will be well with the world.

How has your eye surgery worked out?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Just thought I'd drop in, say hi, and share with you a teaching moment.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=236170989852903


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Today I finish my antibiotics with the last pill scheduled at 10:00 this morning, then off to see the doc at 1:30 this afternoon. Be sure to check out Jess the dog in our video on SAP this morning as well as some humour in The Government Job!


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Marc. Looks like the start of another beautiful day here. Now we need some rain and all will be well with the world.
> 
> How has your eye surgery worked out?


Morning, Margaret. Sunny and 10C here at 10AM. You need rain? 

The surgery went well. I will get new glasses in about a month, but I am able to work and drive during the day, so all is well.

How are you doing these days? How is your sister?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Just thought I'd drop in, say hi, and share with you a teaching moment.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=236170989852903


Morning, Rp. Doxies teach each other how to go up and down stairs. :love2:

How is your teaching coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Today I finish my antibiotics with the last pill scheduled at 10:00 this morning, then off to see the doc at 1:30 this afternoon. Be sure to check out Jess the dog in our video on SAP this morning as well as some humour in The Government Job!


Morning, Don. Good luck with your doctor's appointment. How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

I am just fine this morning, thanks Marc.


----------



## winwintoo

I'm glad your surgery went well Marc. It takes a while for your new eye to settle down. 

Don, I hope you get a good report from the doctor and you have a complete recovery from that nasty infection. Besides you and my sister, I've recently heard of other folks who experienced a similar illness. Some super bug is going around.

My sister has mostly recovered, but still has weakness in her legs.

Marc, we need rain to wash things down. I think we have enough water though


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am just fine this morning, thanks Marc.


Good to hear, Don. Hopefully, the doctor's visit will prove helpful as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I'm glad your surgery went well Marc. It takes a while for your new eye to settle down.
> 
> Don, I hope you get a good report from the doctor and you have a complete recovery from that nasty infection. Besides you and my sister, I've recently heard of other folks who experienced a similar illness. Some super bug is going around.
> 
> My sister has mostly recovered, but still has weakness in her legs.
> 
> Marc, we need rain to wash things down. I think we have enough water though


Good to hear you sister is on the mend, Margaret.

What needs washing down?


----------



## SINC

If Regina is like here, the streets are covered in dull brown mud from melting snow and a good rain will wash it down the storm sewers, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If Regina is like here, the streets are covered in dull brown mud from melting snow and a good rain will wash it down the storm sewers, Marc.


I see. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

Good to see everyone is recovering... Don, Marc, Jean, Margaret's sister.

RP, glad the new job is going well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good to see everyone is recovering... Don, Marc, Jean, Margaret's sister.
> 
> RP, glad the new job is going well.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?

How is the writing and your grad program progressing?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is going to be an ice tea .............. or G&T Day here at 4PM. It is up to 19C in full sunshine, which is something we don't normally see until at least Canada Day.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Like your choices for "High Tea" Marc ... might I join you with a G&T? Merci.
My early-am walk was a warm one this morning. I was overly-dressed. Dressed down to shorts & t-shirt when I went out again later -- big mistake, seems a rather cool, off-the-water wind had come in -- I had to go back up to the apartment and add some more clothes!!  "Maritime weather", eh ... wait a few minutes, and it changes!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Like your choices for "High Tea" Marc ... might I join you with a G&T? Merci.
> My early-am walk was a warm one this morning. I was overly-dressed. Dressed down to shorts & t-shirt when I went out again later -- big mistake, seems a rather cool, off-the-water wind had come in -- I had to go back up to the apartment and add some more clothes!!  "Maritime weather", eh ... wait a few minutes, and it changes!!!


Evening, John. I am still in my shorts and tee shirt, and did not have the tee shirt on when I was out back working on the garden. Still 15C at 720PM or so. When we get wind "off of the water" at this time of year, it is usually very cold.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?
> 
> How is the writing and your grad program progressing?


Busy as always. Basement renos sprung a leak in the sewer line in our basement, so we pause while that gets cleaned up.

I've had some potentially good news recently, but I am waiting for it to be official before I announce it.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening all. Like I said earlier .. with "Maritime weather" at any time, one just has to wait a while for it to change ... and that sure worked for us here!! A lovely, warm and sunny afternoon for our latest afternoon out on the balcony break. And at 3:30pm .. that's enough sun for us ... we're out of there!!

And it's time for me to do some dinner prep things in the kitchen ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Busy as always. Basement renos sprung a leak in the sewer line in our basement, so we pause while that gets cleaned up.
> 
> I've had some potentially good news recently, but I am waiting for it to be official before I announce it.


Yuk. Good luck with that repair, Sonal.

Governor General's Award????????????????? Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/Evening all. Like I said earlier .. with "Maritime weather" at any time, one just has to wait a while for it to change ... and that sure worked for us here!! A lovely, warm and sunny afternoon for our latest afternoon out on the balcony break. And at 3:30pm .. that's enough sun for us ... we're out of there!!
> 
> And it's time for me to do some dinner prep things in the kitchen ...


Sorry to hear about your "Maritime weather", John. NL is in the Atlantic Provinces, so we don't get Maritime weather ................. just rotten weather .............. but not today. Deborah and I were sitting out on the back deck after we finished dinner and enjoyed a last glass of wine.

Deborah is off on Thursday with Rudy for Ottawa and the Eastern Weiner Whoopee and the National Dachshund Speciality. If he does well this could spring him into the #1 spot for Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds in Canada. In that he fathered the puppies that Gracie will have in a couple of weeks, this will be interesting.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Yuk. Good luck with that repair, Sonal.
> 
> Governor General's Award????????????????? Bonne chance, mon ami.


A bauble. A mere bagatelle. The Queen's Diamond Jubilee Medal, at the very least.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> A bauble. A mere bagatelle. The Queen's Diamond Jubilee Medal, at the very least.


Nobel Prize for Literature??????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a special prayer/thought for all those in our Shang family who are not well, or have loved ones who are not well. It is a Jewish prayer, but has some meaning for us all -- "May the Lord have mercy on them, heal, strengthen and revive them. Speedily grant them a complete healing, a healing of the soul and a healing of the body, along with all who are ill, now and swiftly. Amen."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Now to feed the doxies and let them outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for our OtHD Breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Just popped in to say hi. I'll take some Butter Toffee coffee if you have it Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Just popped in to say hi. I'll take some Butter Toffee coffee if you have it Marc?


Morning, Rp. Coffee coming right up. Off for work???


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes I am. My shift this week is 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. We live about a 20 minute drive from the site so it's not too bad. Traffic is fine downtown but the expressway here can get jammed in a hurry. Talk to you later, have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes I am. My shift this week is 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. We live about a 20 minute drive from the site so it's not too bad. Traffic is fine downtown but the expressway here can get jammed in a hurry. Talk to you later, have a great day.


Bon voyage, mon ami. Later ...............


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. Just in from my morning walks, walkabouts, shopping, and the like -- my morning activities. Did the last walk accompanying Jean .. a short one, but nice to see her doing a little more each day. And that includes doing time on her computer, and her art, and the like. 

It's still quite bright and dry here, but a touch breezy this morning, and the wind has quite a cool feel to it. Forecast high of 20C or so, maybe higher if that incoming sea breeze lets up. 

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon all. Just in from my morning walks, walkabouts, shopping, and the like -- my morning activities. Did the last walk accompanying Jean .. a short one, but nice to see her doing a little more each day. And that includes doing time on her computer, and her art, and the like.
> 
> It's still quite bright and dry here, but a touch breezy this morning, and the wind has quite a cool feel to it. Forecast high of 20C or so, maybe higher if that incoming sea breeze lets up.
> 
> Hope the day's treating everyone well.


Afternoon, John. Sounds like you are in good spirits today. How is Jean?

I just got back from a long 2 1/2 hour meeting on the future of our grad program here at Memorial. Not boring.............. just long. :yawn:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Sounds like you are in good spirits today. How is Jean?
> 
> I just got back from a long 2 1/2 hour meeting on the future of our grad program here at Memorial. Not boring.............. just long. :yawn:


Don't miss work-related meetings Marc .. but good that yours was just long, and not boring!!
Jean's doing her 'things' today .... good to see. She's presently fixed on some art work ... her main interest and passion.
Some balcony time later this afternoon .. with some discussion and thoughts projected to upcoming times away, and all.
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don't miss work-related meetings Marc .. but good that yours was just long, and not boring!!
> Jean's doing her 'things' today .... good to see. She's presently fixed on some art work ... her main interest and passion.
> Some balcony time later this afternoon .. with some discussion and thoughts projected to upcoming times away, and all.
> Cheers!!


Good to hear, John. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, be sure to see the video clip of the F-18 Catapult Launch on Don's SAP site. It made my stomach drop as it left the flight deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to get Deborah to the airport at 5AM for a flight to Ottawa. She is taking Rudy for the Eastern Weiner Whoopee as well as the Canadian Dachshund Specialty. Big doxie show in Ottawa this weekend. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

I hope Rudy's appearance fee covers their expenses.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Have to get Deborah to the airport at 5AM for a flight to Ottawa. She is taking Rudy for the Eastern Weiner Whoopee as well as the Canadian Dachshund Specialty. Big doxie show in Ottawa this weekend. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.



Hmmm...??? seems like some sort of Déjà vu:

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-8108.html

I hope it's successful and my dog shows and obedience and dog trails are now just history. And yes we did well, and my boarder collie would often wipe out any competition.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I hope Rudy's appearance fee covers their expenses.


We shall see how much a blue ribbon fetches on the open market ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? seems like some sort of Déjà vu:
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-8108.html
> 
> I hope it's successful and my dog shows and obedience and dog trails are now just history. And yes we did well, and my boarder collie would often wipe out any competition.


That was the Western Weiner Whoopee ........... which is much wilder than the refined Eastern Weiner Whoopee. As for the Canadian National Dachshund Speciality, that might bring about PM Harper to present the blue ribbon for best in show. There are a great many dachshund owners that would vote for him if he did this one act. We shall see.

Border collies are the smartest dogs around ................... doxies ............... well, such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming, but now that the doxies are wanting to go back to sleep, I might join them for an hour or two. Later ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, breakfast and freshly brewed coffee are the item of the day right now. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

When I was driving back from the airport at 5AM, I saw a moose near the entrance of Pippy Park, with is a kilometer or two from my home. Later, a neighbor about a block or two from my home took this picture. Luckily, the doxies were inside with me sleeping.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Have to get Deborah to the airport at 5AM for a flight to Ottawa. She is taking Rudy for the Eastern Weiner Whoopee as well as the Canadian Dachshund Specialty. Big doxie show in Ottawa this weekend. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Drumroll please the competition keeps getting tougher:

View attachment 27255


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Drumroll please the competition keeps getting tougher:
> 
> View attachment 27255


One breed to a customer, Bob. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

A great day here in St.John's. 18C and very sunny. Feels like summer. Doxies are loving it, as they lie out in the sun with thoughts of fog a distant memory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Check out a classic Rick Mercer clip on SAP re his bear tagging experience. I had better not tell him Gracie is due in about 10 days.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> One breed to a customer, Bob.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Quite well. After an unusually miserable April, May is almost summerish even though the buds have not yet popped on the trees and beige and brown are the dominant colour themes of the day. Heading out to enjoy that sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Quite well. After an unusually miserable April, May is almost summerish even though the buds have not yet popped on the trees and beige and brown are the dominant colour themes of the day. Heading out to enjoy that sunshine.


Good to hear, Bob. Just got in from an afternoon out in the sunshine working in the garden. Feels good to be outside once again working in the soil.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit too warm for hot tea at 4PM, so ice tea, and G&T or a beer might be in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are getting close to "pick the puppy day" once again, so place your bets. Here is Gracie and her mom, Daisy. Guess the date of whelping and number of pups and you could win a prize. Bonne chance, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at out TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for our TGIF Breakfast, but some hot coffee would be nice about now as I start my morning grading.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and all. Rainy here today, but we need it. Got good news last night in that we finally sold the one house in WIndsor so that is on strain off the list.

Marc I had my first "crickets in the background" lesson yesterday at the Y. I created a lesson on parts of speech and a close which created a story about shopping. The idea was to gather samples of each type, fill in the blanks to make a story...................the stares back made me think I was looking at a class picture.....Oh well, everyone a gem as they say.......... well off to work for me so have a great day all.


----------



## Rps

Just before I go I thought I would share this with you. I intend to use it during my lesson today ...

Bach, Toccata and Fugue in D minor, organ - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and all. Rainy here today, but we need it. Got good news last night in that we finally sold the one house in WIndsor so that is on strain off the list.
> 
> Marc I had my first "crickets in the background" lesson yesterday at the Y. I created a lesson on parts of speech and a close which created a story about shopping. The idea was to gather samples of each type, fill in the blanks to make a story...................the stares back made me think I was looking at a class picture.....Oh well, everyone a gem as they say.......... well off to work for me so have a great day all.


Morning, Rp. Very good news re the home. Hopefully, we shall have the same luck a year from now. We shall see.

Sounds like your classes are going well and you are starting to hit your creative stride. Kudos to you, mon ami. Your students are very lucky to have a teacher like you. I actually said this in the interview re your position .......... and that you would be an asset to your organization. He asked me to repeat that phrase as a direct quote of my thoughts re your teaching abilities. Still, you are the one on the front line and making it all happen. I am proud of you and you should be proud of yourself as well.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just before I go I thought I would share this with you. I intend to use it during my lesson today ...
> 
> Bach, Toccata and Fugue in D minor, organ - YouTube


A grand idea. Very creative. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea here, but there is still time for it in ON. Any takers??????


----------



## Sonal

Just about to pour myself a cup, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Just about to pour myself a cup, Marc.


Well, how about some Sonal Special Herbal Tea ........... freshly brewed?

How is Life treating you today?

How are your renos coming along?

Any news on this secret re your writing??????????????????


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Well, how about some Sonal Special Herbal Tea ........... freshly brewed?
> 
> How is Life treating you today?
> 
> How are your renos coming along?
> 
> Any news on this secret re your writing??????????????????


Renos are proceeding slowly, as we still have to figure out how to keep the water out of the basement (plumbing issue--we have very old pipes) so that the guys can finish the work.

Anyway, the big secret is that I had a short story accepted for publication in an anthology, which comes out this fall. This is my first publication credit, and it's even paid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Renos are proceeding slowly, as we still have to figure out how to keep the water out of the basement (plumbing issue--we have very old pipes) so that the guys can finish the work.
> 
> Anyway, the big secret is that I had a short story accepted for publication in an anthology, which comes out this fall. This is my first publication credit, and it's even paid.


Water problems ............. been there ............ hated that ................... 

A short story published!!!!!!!!!! :clap::clap::clap::clap: Kudos to you, Sonal. What is the anthology?


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> .... the big secret is that I had a short story accepted for publication in an anthology, which comes out this fall. This is my first publication credit, and it's even paid.


Congrat's Sonal, way to go, that is great news!!!  :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. How are you today? How is Jean feeling today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. How are you today? How is Jean feeling today?


Hi Marc ... and thanks, we're both doing quite well today. A little bit of "this & that" both inside and outside today.
Will the Cafe Chez Marc be closed for dinner on Sunday? If not, I can help out with a suggestion and preparation of a 'special du jour'.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc ... and thanks, we're both doing quite well today. A little bit of "this & that" both inside and outside today.
> Will the Cafe Chez Marc be closed for dinner on Sunday? If not, I can help out with a suggestion and preparation of a 'special du jour'.


Very good to hear, John. 

Closed on Mother's Day!?!?  No way. We have been handing out flyers all over ehMacLand about the great Mother's Day dinner you were creating. You should have started yesterday to prepare this grand meal for the 1,384 folks (so far) who have submitted their RSVPs (along with their $250 per person that goes to local food banks) to attend this gala affair. So, start cooking mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... Closed on Mother's Day!?!?  No way. We have been handing out flyers all over ehMacLand about the great Mother's Day dinner you were creating. You should have started yesterday to prepare this grand meal for the 1,384 folks (so far) who have submitted their RSVPs (along with their $250 per person that goes to local food banks) to attend this gala affair. So, start cooking mon ami.


...... :yikes: ... but not to worry .. I hope .. a Mother's day dinner will be on its way!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ...... :yikes: ... but not to worry .. I hope .. a Mother's day dinner will be on its way!!


Good to hear, John. Do us all proud. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for even coffee, but I wanted to get the doxies fed and put outside before the rain started. So, now they have been fed, let outside and are now back in bed ............... so I might do the same. Later ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Now is the time to start breakfast. First, anothe cup or two of coffee.


----------



## Rps

Sonal said:


> Anyway, the big secret is that I had a short story accepted for publication in an anthology, which comes out this fall. This is my first publication credit, and it's even paid.


That is wonderful news Sonal. Any chance I can get an autographed copy when published?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and all. Dull in Windsor today. Up early as we are having our TESL conference this morning and I'm off to that. So just a quick "culpa" before I go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and all. Dull in Windsor today. Up early as we are having our TESL conference this morning and I'm off to that. So just a quick "culpa" before I go.


Morning, Rp. Here's your coffee. Have a great conference.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just watched an amazing clip on Don's SAP -- Gladys Ingle - Lady Daredevil. Had to watch it twice when I realized that this was not special effects at work.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Just watched an amazing clip on Don's SAP -- Gladys Ingle - Lady Daredevil. Had to watch it twice when I realized that this was not special effects at work.


Quite a clip!! A very brave and courageous lady indeed!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Quite a clip!! A very brave and courageous lady indeed!!


Amazing in-flight repair job.

How are you today, mon ami? How is Jean feeling?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Amazing in-flight repair job. How are you today, mon ami? How is Jean feeling?


Doing quite well Marc. Shopping and the like this morning, now more or less settling in for the afternoon.
Warm, muggy, morning here today ... temperature now (at 11:20am) 24C ... well-over what was forecasted for the high today. Sky is building up, but it's still bright .. supposed to be some rain, and at times heavy, later today and into Sunday.
Any news re: how the dogs are doing at the shows?
Hope the day's treating you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Doing quite well Marc. Shopping and the like this morning, now more or less settling in for the afternoon.
> Warm, muggy, morning here today ... temperature now (at 11:20am) 24C ... well-over what was forecasted for the high today. Sky is building up, but it's still bright .. supposed to be some rain, and at times heavy, later today and into Sunday.
> Any news re: how the dogs are doing at the shows?
> Hope the day's treating you well.


Good to hear, John.

In two shows, Rudy has earned "Best of Opposite Sex" in both shows. This is like being #2 in the Miss America pagent. He is only 15 months old, so it is like a teenager going up against seasoned adults at The Masters. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ...... In two shows, Rudy has earned "Best of Opposite Sex" in both shows. This is like being #2 in the Miss America pagent. He is only 15 months old, so it is like a teenager going up against seasoned adults at The Masters. We shall see.


Good to hear Marc ... here's to Rudy!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good to hear Marc ... here's to Rudy!! :clap::clap:


Merci, John. I shall raise a cup of Sonal Special in his honor, since he is back in the ring once again about now.

Care for some tea?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, John. I shall raise a cup of Sonal Special in his honor, since he is back in the ring once again about now.
> 
> Care for some tea?


Sounds good about now Marc ... I'll join you.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good about now Marc ... I'll join you.


Coming right up, John. Is Jean a tea drinker as well?


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Quite a clip!! A very brave and courageous lady indeed!!


Agreed!!

I also enjoyed the other clip at that site as well. I've watched some low flying crop dusters, but never seen any flying as low or over such rugged terrain as this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3jWufkTHbj8]Extreme Crop Dusting 1957 - YouTube

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3jWufkTHbj8[/ame]


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ... Is Jean a tea drinker as well?


Yes, even more so than me. She starts each morning with tea. I prefer coffee first thing in the morning, but prefer tea later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Agreed!!
> 
> I also enjoyed the other clip at that site as well. I've watched some low flying crop dusters, but never seen any flying as low or over such rugged terrain as this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3jWufkTHbj8]Extreme Crop Dusting 1957 - YouTube
> 
> Extreme Crop Dusting 1957 - YouTube


Another amazing clip, Patrick.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes, even more so than me. She starts each morning with tea. I prefer coffee first thing in the morning, but prefer tea later in the day.


Same here, John. Would Jean like some Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, John. Would Jean like some Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


Thanks Marc ... I think she would really appreciate a cup!! She's in front of her laptop, doing some art stuff. The tea will tide us over until some balcony.
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... I think she would really appreciate a cup!! She's in front of her laptop, doing some art stuff. The tea will tide us over until some balcony.
> Cheers!!


Sounds like a plan. Coming right up.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a plan. Coming right up.


It was much-enjoyed Marc!! Jean sends her thanks to you, and is cheering for Rudy too!!

It's off to the balcony now for our second break of the afternoon. It's a deceiving-looking day here -- it's been much-warmer than it has looked to be!! That will change when the wind and wet gets here, but until then, it's been a muggy-warm day. Not complaining .. just not used to seeing/feeling it quite this way, at this time, and all.

Taking some vodka out to the balcony, and will raise good luck toasts to Deborah & Rudy!!! And some good thoughts & wishes to the little "mother-to-be" as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It was much-enjoyed Marc!! Jean sends her thanks to you, and is cheering for Rudy too!!
> 
> It's off to the balcony now for our second break of the afternoon. It's a deceiving-looking day here -- it's been much-warmer than it has looked to be!! That will change when the wind and wet gets here, but until then, it's been a muggy-warm day. Not complaining .. just not used to seeing/feeling it quite this way, at this time, and all.
> 
> Taking some vodka out to the balcony, and will raise good luck toasts to Deborah & Rudy!!! And some good thoughts & wishes to the little "mother-to-be" as well.


Your toasts must have worked, John. Just got this from Deborah. I don't understand all of this, but it seems that he got two second-best standard wirehaired dachshund, followed by a second best of all the doxies.

"YES...this is VERY good. Basically it means he is the best male in the
Specialty. The Best is Specialty was a mini long bitch...so he had to go up
againt all the males who wan BOS in their breeds and he won!!

I am thrilled. Big trophy...which I do not get to keep...But I am getting a
picture taken for sure.

D.

On Saturday, May 11, 2013, wrote:

> Is this good?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Your toasts must have worked, John. Just got this from Deborah. I don't understand all of this, but it seems that he got two second-best standard wirehaired dachshund, followed by a second best of all the doxies. "YES...this is VERY good. Basically it means he is the best male in Specialty. The Best is Specialty was a mini long bitch...so he had to go up againt all the males who wan BOS in their breeds and he won!!
> 
> I am thrilled. Big trophy...which I do not get to keep...But I am getting a
> picture taken for sure.


Way to go Rudy!!!!!!!  :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Way to go Rudy!!!!!!!  :clap::clap::clap:


I have never understood these speciality shows. Still, if Deborah is pleased, I am pleased.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I have never understood these speciality shows. Still, if Deborah is pleased, I am pleased.


Cograts Marc and especially to your wife and your doxies.

I also got confused with some of the dog show stuff in my "dog" days that my ex and her German Shepard breeder would get involved with and I usually managed to escape.

I preferred the dog obedience and trials stuff with my boarder, but I could never get close to her breeders dogs who kept his stock up with breed boarders he searched the British Isles for stock to bring back.

He used them for work on his fairly large sheep farm locally and it was just fascinating and amazing to watch him control them to heard with just some mouth whistle commands, and maybe the occasional arm/hand signal.

How he managed to control several dogs at the same time and different commands for each dog just using those signals I'll never know, and no doubt he's now doing the same thing in Heaven now. 

And if any of his boardies were going so fast, he'd give them a signal to slow down as a new command was about to come, like changing direction. Otherwise the dog would just somersault for a bit to change direction on command.

Unfortunately the CKC recognized and allowed Boarder Collies, and so typical, that was the demise of many good working boardies. ;(


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Cograts Marc and especially to your wife and your doxies.
> 
> I also got confused with some of the dog show stuff in my "dog" days that my ex and her German Shepard breeder would get involved with and I usually managed to escape.
> 
> I preferred the dog obedience and trials stuff with my boarder, but I could never get close to her breeders dogs who kept his stock up with breed boarders he searched the British Isles for stock to bring back.
> 
> He used them for work on his fairly large sheep farm locally and it was just fascinating and amazing to watch him control them to heard with just some mouth whistle commands, and maybe the occasional arm/hand signal.
> 
> How he managed to control several dogs at the same time and different commands for each dog just using those signals I'll never know, and no doubt he's now doing the same thing in Heaven now.
> 
> And if any of his boardies were going so fast, he'd give them a signal to slow down as a new command was about to come, like changing direction. Otherwise the dog would just somersault for a bit to change direction on command.
> 
> Unfortunately the CKC recognized and allowed Boarder Collies, and so typical, that was the demise of many good working boardies. ;(


Thanks, Patrick. I leave the dog showing to Deborah. I help to care for them at home. We might have another litter on the ground by this time next week.

I once had an Old English Sheepdog who use to try and herd the neighborhood kids in Churchill Park. I would sit on the bench with their moms and watch Annie run around in circles bringing them all into a tighter circle. She was very gentle and the kids all loved her.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, time for me to pull the pin. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Patrick. I leave the dog showing to Deborah. I help to care for them at home. We might have another litter on the ground by this time next week.
> 
> I once had an Old English Sheepdog who use to try and herd the neighborhood kids in Churchill Park. I would sit on the bench with their moms and watch Annie run around in circles bringing them all into a tighter circle. She was very gentle and the kids all loved her.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?



Life is good thanks Marc, and again congratulations to you and Deborah with your doxies, and have a good night.

That's a beautiful looking Old English Sheepdog you had and I had forgotten that they were actually "herders" if and when given a chance.

My sister is a mad "beardie" fan and in close relationship with a local breeder and all the dog show suff, and even her old dog and some of the breeders dogs have done well and even ended up on some 'beardie' calendar.

She ended up with three pups after her 13-15 year old succumbed, and two were crazy to me and one was ballistic, and even destroyed the interior of her Large Subaru Outback wagon.

But she finally got sensible and got down to just one which so far has been a great and well behaved young beardie, and maybe the best of all that she has owned.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Life is good thanks Marc, and again congratulations to you and Deborah with your doxies, and have a good night.
> 
> That's a beautiful looking Old English Sheepdog you had and I had forgotten that they were actually "herders" if and when given a chance.
> 
> My sister is a mad "beardie" fan and in close relationship with a local breeder and all the dog show suff, and even her old dog and some of the breeders dogs have done well and even ended up on some 'beardie' calendar.
> 
> She ended up with three pups after her 13-15 year old succumbed, and two were crazy to me and one was ballistic, and even destroyed the interior of her Large Subaru Outback wagon.
> 
> But she finally got sensible and got down to just one which so far has been a great and well behaved young beardie, and maybe the best of all that she has owned.


Good to hear, Patrick.

Yes, Annie Laurie was a grand OES and lived until she was nearly 16 years old.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise is forming in the eastern horizon, but it is a bit early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall get the coffee ready for any early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time now for Sunday Brunch. Any requests for a special Mother's Day meal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunchtime for me, but I shall still serve brunch for anyone who is just now in the mood.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all - an extremely busy week for me but I am happy  my girls spoiled me this mothers day and while I may not see them today, we had a great time over the last few days  

Marc, I would love anything that you have for either brunch or lunch


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon everyone. "Happy Mother's Day"!!!

Marc … I thought you might appreciate receiving the menu for today's Mother's Day 'special' somewhat early today. I have provided some choices, and of course, one can always try a little of everything, or 'mix & match' as desired. Does it look ok?


*** Mother's Day dinner special ** at The Cafe Chez Marc today.*

* shrimp cocktail, or 'garden' juice cocktail ..

* house 'garden' salad, or caesar salad ..

* prime rib roast, served with small, roasted potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, and fresh, french-cut green beens w/diced red bell pepper …… or three-cheese, meatless lasagna, served with fresh, field tomato wedges, and asparagus spears .. 

* lemon or lime meringue pie, or fresh strawberries & cream, or tropical fruit cup ..


Cheers!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all - an extremely busy week for me but I am happy  my girls spoiled me this mothers day and while I may not see them today, we had a great time over the last few days
> 
> Marc, I would love anything that you have for either brunch or lunch


Good to hear, Kim. Happy Mother's Day.

Ask for whatever you want for brunch/lunch, Kim. My treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon everyone. "Happy Mother's Day"!!!
> 
> Marc … I thought you might appreciate receiving the menu for today's Mother's Day 'special' somewhat early today. I have provided some choices, and of course, one can always try a little of everything, or 'mix & match' as desired. Does it look ok?
> 
> 
> *** Mother's Day dinner special ** at The Cafe Chez Marc today.*
> 
> * shrimp cocktail, or 'garden' juice cocktail ..
> 
> * house 'garden' salad, or caesar salad ..
> 
> * prime rib roast, served with small, roasted potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, and fresh, french-cut green beens w/diced red bell pepper …… or three-cheese, meatless lasagna, served with fresh, field tomato wedges, and asparagus spears ..
> 
> * lemon or lime meringue pie, or fresh strawberries & cream, or tropical fruit cup ..
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


Afternoon, John. That is quite the meal. We stopped taking RSVPs when we hit 5,000 patrons, since that is as many as the Grand Ballroom in The Shangri-la Clubhouse can hold. Good luck with this meal.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. That is quite the meal. We stopped taking RSVPs when we hit 5,000 patrons, since that is as many as the Grand Ballroom in The Shangri-la Clubhouse can hold. Good luck with this meal.


Ouch!!  :yikes: I'll need the luck!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Ouch!!  :yikes: I'll need the luck!!


Well, it is spread out over 10 hours, so you do have some time. Dinner starts here in about 3 minutes so I shall let you go. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A few minutes before 4PM High Tea time, but it is too warm for tea here. I have been outside mowing the lawn and inside vacuuming, so I am ready to sit outside and have a beer. Anyone is free to join me.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> A few minutes before 4PM High Tea time, but it is too warm for tea here. I have been outside mowing the lawn and inside vacuuming, so I am ready to sit outside and have a beer. Anyone is free to join me.


Not sure I have the time to be able to sit and join you ... but it sounds too good to pass!! I would enjoy a brew about now!! Thanks for the offer!
Sounds like someone is preparing for Deborah and Rudy's return!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Not sure I have the time to be able to sit and join you ... but it sounds too good to pass!! I would enjoy a brew about now!! Thanks for the offer!
> Sounds like someone is preparing for Deborah and Rudy's return!!


Well, it was such a nice day .............. and the lawn needed to be mowed (which I don't mind doing with a hand mower that I push) .............. and the stairs needed vacuuming (which I hate doing, but it needed to be done and gave me an excuse to then have a shower and a beer), so, all in all, it was a win-win situation. Not sure how Rudy did today at the doxie speciality in Ottawa.

How is Jean this afternoon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just emailed me. Rudy just took Best of Breed (he was the best of all doxies) and nearly took Best of Show. Still, this is the best he has ever done, and since he is still considered a young dog, his best days are ahead of him.

Drinks are on the house today ............... and I shall pay any and all taxi fares to here and back home.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, it was such a nice day .............. and the lawn needed to be mowed (which I don't mind doing with a hand mower that I push) .............. and the stairs needed vacuuming (which I hate doing, but it needed to be done and gave me an excuse to then have a shower and a beer), so, all in all, it was a win-win situation. Not sure how Rudy did today at the doxie speciality in Ottawa.
> 
> How is Jean this afternoon?


Glad you've had such a great day ... so Rudy was still competing today ... 
Jean's doing good today Marc .. she's been up all morning, and mostly at her computer, doing her art stuff, and sure enjoying it!! She has an app't with her family doctor early Monday morning.
It's off to the balcony now for our first balcony break ...

edit to add --- Hurrah's for Rudy!!!! Way to go!!!   :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Glad you've had such a great day ... so Rudy was still competing today ...
> Jean's doing good today Marc .. she's been up all morning, and mostly at her computer, doing her art stuff, and sure enjoying it!! She has an app't with her family doctor early Monday morning.
> It's off to the balcony now for our first balcony break ...


Good to hear, John. Tell Jean a "happy mother's day" from me.

Yes, Rudy was at the Dachshund National Speciality today, which is why this win was so big for him.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Glad you've had such a great day ... so Rudy was still competing today ...
> Jean's doing good today Marc .. she's been up all morning, and mostly at her computer, doing her art stuff, and sure enjoying it!! She has an app't with her family doctor early Monday morning.
> It's off to the balcony now for our first balcony break ...
> 
> edit to add --- Hurrah's for Rudy!!!! Way to go!!!   :clap::clap::clap:


Thanks, John. And to think that he might be a dad by this time next week. 

The mom, Gracie, was the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada back in 2010.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G.;1273781 .... Tell Jean a "happy mother's day" from me. [/QUOTE said:


> Did, and her thanks back to you!!
> Our Mother's Day dinner is doing its thing .... turkey breast stew ... not fancy, but there's a fine aroma in our apartment!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks good, John. I love that sort of stew.

I am just back from a block BBQ, where some on our cul de sac got together with something for the BBQ. It is still 17C at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just sent me a picture of Rudy after he returned to the motel after the show and just after he had his supper. Sleepy boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for me to call it a night as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee brewing for the early morning risers. Off to start my morning grading. Later ...............


----------



## javaqueen

morning all *wave* will check out SAP once I grab a cup of Marc's delicious coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all *wave* will check out SAP once I grab a cup of Marc's delicious coffee


Morning, Kim. Sorry, but I have been outside gardening and forgot all about breakfast. Still, coffee is freshly brewed. 

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

A grand day to have lunch outside ............... 21C and sunny. So, I am taking orders now.


----------



## Dr.G.

With 21C temps at just past 4PM, ice tea would be in order as we approach Victoria Day next week.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Sounds like you've had another fine day in St. John's Marc. A bit of a backwards blip here today, but nothing too serious, just a touch chillier than the temperatures we've been getting used to of late. As we head to noon, our temperature has actually dropped since earlier this morning - guess that cold front is coming in, and getting closer. The forecast calls for rain showers, and possibly quite heavy ones later today. Time will tell. Hoping for some afternoon weather 'action' we can view during a break out on the balcony - it's fun to see the weather systems come in, and go.

I walked with Jean to her doctor's app't this morning, and then to a drugstore after, to refill her prescriptions. Her longest walk in a good while, and she did well. 

Marc ... when do Deborah and Rudy (and their 'treasures') get home?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Sounds like you've had another fine day in St. John's Marc. A bit of a backwards blip here today, but nothing too serious, just a touch chillier than the temperatures we've been getting used to of late. As we head to noon, our temperature has actually dropped since earlier this morning - guess that cold front is coming in, and getting closer. The forecast calls for rain showers, and possibly quite heavy ones later today. Time will tell. Hoping for some afternoon weather 'action' we can view during a break out on the balcony - it's fun to see the weather systems come in, and go.
> 
> I walked with Jean to her doctor's app't this morning, and then to a drugstore after, to refill her prescriptions. Her longest walk in a good while, and she did well.
> 
> Marc ... when do Deborah and Rudy (and their 'treasures') get home?
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Good to hear about Jean, John. Give her my best.

Deborah and Rudy arrive home at about 11PM. They had lunch at 24 Sussex Drive with the PM, who might want one of our doxie pups. Sadly, he did not pass the test that Deborah gives to all who would like one of our pups, so he will have to settle for another dog. Such is Life. 

Full Disclosure -- I too failed the test, but I was "grandfathered in" since I have to live here and care for the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are going to take Gracie in for her pre-whelping X-ray, so if you want to get in on the contest as to when the pups will be born and how many in this litter, you have to get your guesses in by 10AM tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of song birds. With the windows open, it is like they are in the bedroom with us. Still, it is a pleasant way to rise and shine. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Kim, John, et al. Up early today to work on some lessons for a student. ( Using the lyrics of Akon's Sunny Day and Angel ) to spike his interest in reading and writing. Having my last cup of WMBB for the day before doing some packing for the move and then off to work. This 14 day close on the house sale is a double edged sword....... hope all have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Kim, John, et al. Up early today to work on some lessons for a student. ( Using the lyrics of Akon's Sunny Day and Angel ) to spike his interest in reading and writing. Having my last cup of WMBB for the day before doing some packing for the move and then off to work. This 14 day close on the house sale is a double edged sword....... hope all have a great day.


Morning, Rp. Sounds as if you could use some very strong coffee. Sounds like a grand lesson, however. Later.............


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we just returned from Gracie's X-ray session. Looks like 6 pups will be born sometime between Friday and Sunday. I just hope that they are all healthy. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, hope things go fine with Gracie. Is she nearing the end of her breeding career? Also, how does the rule for keeping dogs work with breeders. If I have, say 6 females and they have 6 pups am I over some legal limit on how many one can raise?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, hope things go fine with Gracie. Is she nearing the end of her breeding career? Also, how does the rule for keeping dogs work with breeders. If I have, say 6 females and they have 6 pups am I over some legal limit on how many one can raise?


Yes, this might be the first and last litter for Gracie, who will be 6 years of age on the 20th of May. Deborah would like to keep the "pick female" (i.e., the best female in the litter) if it is of show quality. There are breeders with hundreds of dogs, but they are more like a factory than a home that breeds a dog every couple of years.


----------



## Rps

HI Marc, yes on the puppy mills, I have seen one or two here and I am not impressed as the dogs, I think, do not get the care they deserve.


----------



## winwintoo

Has anyone heard from Don in the last few days? I wonder how he's doing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> HI Marc, yes on the puppy mills, I have seen one or two here and I am not impressed as the dogs, I think, do not get the care they deserve.


Puppy mills are different from registered breeders, Rp. Gracie's dad came from a breeder in Brazil. Carlos had about 100 of the finest doxies you could imagine. No inbreeding, and no just pumping them out. They mostly went to show homes. Most of our pups go to pet homes, which is why we screen out people and only select the best homes for our pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Has anyone heard from Don in the last few days? I wonder how he's doing.


Morning, Margaret. I think that this is the week he is getting some further tests done and will report back to us ASAP.

How are you these days? How is your sister?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

I hope everyone, especially Don, is fairing well. 

Sounds like everyone, like me, is very busy these days. 

Good luck with the half dozen doxie delivery Marc. I look forward to seeing pictures of the new arrivals.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I hope everyone, especially Don, is fairing well.
> 
> Sounds like everyone, like me, is very busy these days.
> 
> Good luck with the half dozen doxie delivery Marc. I look forward to seeing pictures of the new arrivals.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, I too hope Don gets some good news from his doctor.

Yes, this is going to be a busy weekend for us here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. This will be our 6th litter and might be our last litter here in St.John's. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM but it is too hot here for hot tea. I shall opt for some ice tea. Anyone else interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up to 4PM but it is too hot here for hot tea. I shall opt for some ice tea. Anyone else interested?


Sounds good Marc ... not because it's hot here ... it just sounds like a nice drink for the time of day. Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... not because it's hot here ... it just sounds like a nice drink for the time of day. Thanks!


Good. I could make it a G&T if you want?

How is Jean feeling today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good. I could make it a G&T if you want? How is Jean feeling today?


The iced tea is just fine Marc ... 
Jean's pretty good today ... she's been rather active this morning, and just a had a visit from the Mobile Unit of the Burnaby Public Library ... a favourite time of hers ... she loves to read and they bring a great mix of titles, fiction & non-fiction each time they come (and she can call between visits and request specific titles as well, which she does often).
She just reminded me to tell you she's thinking of Gracie, and wishing her well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> The iced tea is just fine Marc ...
> Jean's pretty good today ... she's been rather active this morning, and just a had a visit from the Mobile Unit of the Burnaby Public Library ... a favourite time of hers ... she loves to read and they bring a great mix of titles, fiction & non-fiction each time they come (and she can call between visits and request specific titles as well, which she does often).
> She just reminded me to tell you she's thinking of Gracie, and wishing her well.


Good to hear, John. Wish her well for me.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. Wish her well for me.


Thanks, and will do Marc!!

It's Election Day out here in BC ... we raised toasts to both the potental losers and winners during our recent balcony break!! Sure hope the residents get out and vote, and more than the usual miserable 50+ percent!!! 

I'm hoping my "Election Day dinner" will allow us to stay awake long enough this evening to know the winner.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks, and will do Marc!!
> 
> It's Election Day out here in BC ... we raised toasts to both the potental losers and winners during our recent balcony break!! Sure hope the residents get out and vote, and more than the usual miserable 50+ percent!!!
> 
> I'm hoping my "Election Day dinner" will allow us to stay awake long enough this evening to know the winner.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Thanks, and will do Marc!!
> 
> It's Election Day out here in BC ... we raised toasts to both the potental losers and winners during our recent balcony break!! Sure hope the residents get out and vote, and more than the usual miserable 50+ percent!!!
> 
> I'm hoping my "Election Day dinner" will allow us to stay awake long enough this evening to know the winner.


Unfortunately it seems that its all the BC voters that have become the losers over the last several multiple elections here in BC. 

And no real running candidate ever seems to become a loser, and the same old, same old nattering just goes on and on and on...!


----------



## iMouse

The system is working as intended.

This is why you will *never* see Internet voting as an option.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately it seems that its all the BC voters that have become the losers over the last several multiple elections here in BC.
> 
> And no real running candidate ever seems to become a loser, and the same old, same old nattering just goes on and on and on...!


Well, we shall see, Patrick.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> The system is working as intended.
> 
> This is why you will *never* see Internet voting as an option.


Never say never, John.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am going to get the coffee brewing as I begin my morning grading. Then, a bit later, I shall start our OtHD Breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

OtHD Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

morning Marc, just coffee for me please


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning Marc, just coffee for me please


Coming right up, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Kim, et al. Very sunny and warm here today. With luck all of our packing for our move will be done by this Sunday. That will be a break.
Then the mooooooooove on Thursday 23rd. 

Marc you must be getting close to the term end .... any summer sessions planned?

Kim, I wish to use music in my classes to show the flow of language and how music relates.... any suggestions in that regard? I'm thinking some light Classical to start before we move to the current "stuff" with lyrics. BTW, I am finding it quite difficult to find some current material that does not have offensive or inappropriate lyrics ..... the stuff some of my students listen to would go against our policy I'm sure, but the saga continues .... Akon's Angel seems to be fine if kept at the literal level rather than the metaphor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Kim, et al. Very sunny and warm here today. With luck all of our packing for our move will be done by this Sunday. That will be a break.
> Then the mooooooooove on Thursday 23rd.
> 
> Marc you must be getting close to the term end .... any summer sessions planned?
> 
> Kim, I wish to use music in my classes to show the flow of language and how music relates.... any suggestions in that regard? I'm thinking some light Classical to start before we move to the current "stuff" with lyrics. BTW, I am finding it quite difficult to find some current material that does not have offensive or inappropriate lyrics ..... the stuff some of my students listen to would go against our policy I'm sure, but the saga continues .... Akon's Angel seems to be fine if kept at the literal level rather than the metaphor.


Morning, Rp. Good luck with the move.

Intersession is a 6 week term, and we are half way though now. Then, at the end of June, the 6 week summer session begins and goes until mid-August.

Using music is a great idea, regardless of the language of the students.


----------



## Dr.G.

Puppies might be coming tonight or tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Puppies might be coming tonight or tomorrow. We shall see.


Our good thoughts and wishes to the Mother-to-be, and you and Deborah, that all goes well, and the Mom and pups are fine!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Our good thoughts and wishes to the Mother-to-be, and you and Deborah, that all goes well, and the Mom and pups are fine!!


Thanks, John. Gracie's mom, Daisy, is hovering over her ............... all the while the dad of the pups, Rudy, wonders what all the fuss is about today. 

How is Jean today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ..... Gracie's mom, Daisy, is hovering over her ............... all the while the dad of the pups, Rudy, wonders what all the fuss is about today.
> How is Jean today?


Thanks for the pictures!!

Jean walked (by herself) to and back from the BioMedLab this morning ... the first time she's walked there since her fall, way back in mid-March. And when she got back, she walked over to the Mall, and got her prescriptions from the pharmacy we deal with there. So she did good, and is doing better each day. Nice to see!!

Daughter gets back from her vacation some time tomorrow - so we're hoping dim sum is on for this Saturday!! We'll all be ready!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for the pictures!!
> 
> Jean walked (by herself) to and back from the BioMedLab this morning ... the first time she's walked there since her fall, way back in mid-March. And when she got back, she walked over to the Mall, and got her prescriptions from the pharmacy we deal with there. So she did good, and is doing better each day. Nice to see!!
> 
> Daughter gets back from her vacation some time tomorrow - so we're hoping dim sum is on for this Saturday!! We'll all be ready!!!


That is great news, John. It's a sign that she is on the mend. Kudos to her. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all, it's been a while. Just back from a visit with two doctors after seeing my GP on Monday. My infection has cleared and I have been regaining strength these past couple of weeks. No where near full power yet, but enough to go for walks again as long as I take it easy. The infection was the cause of my breathing difficulties as well as false heart attack symptoms that had me in the ER on three occasions. Still ahead is a visit to the GI and a colonoscopy as the infection began on the outer wall of my large intestine and spread from there. Also that eye surgery still looms at some time in my future.

As part of all the tests in the past six weeks, I had both a chest x-ray and a CT scan of my chest area to be sure there was no issue with my lungs. Turns out there might be as they found nodules on my lungs and that is cause for concern. As they explained today, they are not sure what is going on by either the x-ray, which shows it from one angle or the CT scan which shows it from another. The CT scan raised no alarm when taken, but the spots showed up on the x-ray and a second look at the CT scan found them as well. Since I have not had any x-rays or CT scans taken in the past 10 years, they cannot be sure if this is a normal growth or a new growth they said today. I am now scheduled for a CT scan every three months for the next year to ensure these nodules are not growing. If they are, it becomes quite another matter, but for now, all we can do is wait and monitor. In the meantime, I intend to try and carry on as usual and do a bit of travelling over the summer, beginning with a trip to Saskatchewan in late June.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Afternoon all, it's been a while. Just back from a visit with two doctors after seeing my GP on Monday. My infection has cleared and I have been regaining strength these past couple of weeks. No where near full power yet, but enough to go for walks again as long as I take it easy. The infection was the cause of my breathing difficulties as well as false heart attack symptoms that had me in the ER on three occasions. Still ahead is a visit to the GI and a colonoscopy as the infection began on the outer wall of my large intestine and spread from there. Also that eye surgery still looms at some time in my future.
> 
> As part of all the tests in the past six weeks, I had both a chest x-ray and a CT scan of my chest area to be sure there was no issue with my lungs. Turns out there might be as they found nodules on my lungs and that is cause for concern. As they explained today, they are not sure what is going on by either the x-ray, which shows it from one angle or the CT scan which shows it from another. The CT scan raised no alarm when taken, but the spots showed up on the x-ray and a second look at the CT scan found them as well. Since I have not had any x-rays or CT scans taken in the past 10 years, they cannot be sure if this is a normal growth or a new growth they said today. I am now scheduled for a CT scan every three months for the next year to ensure these nodules are not growing. If they are, it becomes quite another matter, but for now, all we can do is wait and monitor. In the meantime, I intend to try and carry on as usual and do a bit of travelling over the summer, beginning with a trip to Saskatchewan in late June.


Sounds like good news, Don. Hopefully your strength and health shall slowly return. Kudos, mon ami. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Afternoon all, it's been a while. .


Wish you the best Don ..... and thanks so much for sharing the news with us all.


----------



## pm-r

It seems that things are improving Don and I appreciate the fact you had enough energy to keep SAP working and up to date.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> It seems that things are improving Don and I appreciate the fact you had enough energy to keep SAP working and up to date.


Thanks Patrick, SAP was my therapy during some very dark days. It took my mind off my troubles for the couple hours a day of concentration it took to keep it current. SAP will celebrate its fifth birthday on June 1 as I started it June 1 of 2008. I had a Blogspot site for three years before that. I am extremely proud of the fact it has been updated every single day in that five year period without a single miss, albeit late a couple of times due to technical issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Deborah is taking the 1130PM to 530AM shift watching Gracie, and I shall take over at 530AM. Hopefully, see you all sometime tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Kim, et al. Very sunny and warm here today. With luck all of our packing for our move will be done by this Sunday. That will be a break.
> Then the mooooooooove on Thursday 23rd.
> 
> Marc you must be getting close to the term end .... any summer sessions planned?
> 
> Kim, I wish to use music in my classes to show the flow of language and how music relates.... any suggestions in that regard? I'm thinking some light Classical to start before we move to the current "stuff" with lyrics. BTW, I am finding it quite difficult to find some current material that does not have offensive or inappropriate lyrics ..... the stuff some of my students listen to would go against our policy I'm sure, but the saga continues .... Akon's Angel seems to be fine if kept at the literal level rather than the metaphor.


Hi Rp, music is a universal language and there are some nice pieces that you can introduce them to. I would recommend almost anything by Bach or Chopin - they have musicality and it doesn't hurt that I like them both a lot  

As far as current music that isn't offensive - you might want to check out some Country music instead of the current pop music selections, or use music from a few decades ago 



Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Deborah is taking the 1130PM to 530AM shift watching Gracie, and I shall take over at 530AM. Hopefully, see you all sometime tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Can't wait to hear all about puppies


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Fell asleep early, woke up at midnight so might as well do some work. Today on SAP, 'The Things That People Send Us' - Will discrimination never end?, 'God Made A Dog' - An interesting look at man's best friend in our video and 'Definitions So Good They Should Be In The Dictionary'.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Can't wait to hear all about puppies


Morning, Kim. No puppies yet as I start my 6AM to noon shift. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good to see you back with us. Might have some puppy pics to send you today ............... hopefully. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Good to see you back with us. Might have some puppy pics to send you today ............... hopefully. Paix, mon ami.


Morning Marc, puppy pics are always good!


----------



## iMouse

"I'm walking the floor over you ..... " ♬♬ 

Much anticipation here.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. Don I'm so glad to hear that you are on the mend. Any trouble from your lungs is way in the future and will be minor (you heard it here ) a trip to your old stomping grounds will fix you right up!

I look forward to puppy pictures.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, John and Kim, et al. Got up early today...for the life of me I can't figure out why but here I am.....coffee cup in hand.

Been very warm here, hit 82F yesterday and we are on our way to the same today.....sunny and no rain so that is good news.

Been iPad hunting.....but I can't seem to pull the trigger yet, I keep looking at the MacBook Airs and am struggling to choose. Maybe I'll just close my eyes and pick one. I can see the benefits of both for in class use.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, puppy pics are always good!


Let's hope I am able to send you pics of six healthy pups from time to time ........... sort of a "watch the puppies grow on SAP" item. We shall see. Nothing yet to report.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> "I'm walking the floor over you ..... " ♬♬
> 
> Much anticipation here.


Thank you, John. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning all. Don I'm so glad to hear that you are on the mend. Any trouble from your lungs is way in the future and will be minor (you heard it here ) a trip to your old stomping grounds will fix you right up!
> 
> I look forward to puppy pictures.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Morning, Margaret. Puppies have not been born yet, so we wait and hope.

How are you today? How is your sister?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, John and Kim, et al. Got up early today...for the life of me I can't figure out why but here I am.....coffee cup in hand.
> 
> Been very warm here, hit 82F yesterday and we are on our way to the same today.....sunny and no rain so that is good news.
> 
> Been iPad hunting.....but I can't seem to pull the trigger yet, I keep looking at the MacBook Airs and am struggling to choose. Maybe I'll just close my eyes and pick one. I can see the benefits of both for in class use.


Morning, Rp. If the iPad with the Retina Display is anything like my 13" MacBook Pro with Retina Display, grab one. Even with my vision it is like looking at a magazine page from a quality magazine.


----------



## Rps

HI Marc, I have a BB Playbook and I am finding the small size hard to read so I was thinking the larger iPad would do the job. I like the size and handling of the tabs, but the functionality of the laptops also comes into question...but since it would not be my only machine I think I can work with it. there are some wonderful "aps" out there....

Do you think we will have puppies today? You must be getting anxious.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. If the iPad with the Retina Display is anything like my 13" MacBook Pro with Retina Display, grab one. Even with my vision it is like looking at a magazine page from a quality magazine.


The retina display on my iPad is amazing. As Marc says "even with my vision problems" - I have serious vision problems too - the screen is very clear and bright.

The only downside I've come across is that buying apps is way too easy :lmao:

I complained about lack of printing, but I got a canon on sale for $50 and once I learned the trick of putting the printer right next to the wireless router, I can print to it wirelessly.

Marc, my sister is recovering slowly with help from a neighbor. Unfortunately she was so sick that other unrelated problems were able to come to the surface so she has a way to go yet. I'm just glad that she's here to face those challenges.

Take care, margaret


----------



## Rps

Hi Margaret, I've heard the display is amazing on the thing, so it's nice to hear from some who are using it. Also glad that your sister is recovering, even if it is coming slowly at least it is going in the right direction.


----------



## SINC

FWIW, I have an iPad 2 and Ann has a new retina display iPad. Try as I might, I cannot see one iota of difference between the two when viewing our pictures or even playing HD movies with the two machines side by side and I have 20/15 vision.

I have tried now for two years to use the iPad too do SAP and to alter SAP from afar as well as use it for presentations at the seniors centre, but to my dismay, it is little more than a big iPhone I cannot put in my pocket and lacks the power and the output connections to accomplish what I want.

The keyboard is also an aggravating factor as it is clumsy and very difficult to get used to. As for typing speed, forget it. There are a lot of interesting apps for sure, but none that accomplish what a laptop would do in far less time and many of those apps are available for the real machines.

If I had to make a choice between it an any laptop, the laptop would win by 200% every time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> HI Marc, I have a BB Playbook and I am finding the small size hard to read so I was thinking the larger iPad would do the job. I like the size and handling of the tabs, but the functionality of the laptops also comes into question...but since it would not be my only machine I think I can work with it. there are some wonderful "aps" out there....
> 
> Do you think we will have puppies today? You must be getting anxious.


Well, I like my iPad2 for certain things, and my MBP for other things, so there is a balance.

Hopefully the pups will come today. Deborah will not get anxious until about midnight if nothing is happening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> The retina display on my iPad is amazing. As Marc says "even with my vision problems" - I have serious vision problems too - the screen is very clear and bright.
> 
> The only downside I've come across is that buying apps is way too easy :lmao:
> 
> I complained about lack of printing, but I got a canon on sale for $50 and once I learned the trick of putting the printer right next to the wireless router, I can print to it wirelessly.
> 
> Marc, my sister is recovering slowly with help from a neighbor. Unfortunately she was so sick that other unrelated problems were able to come to the surface so she has a way to go yet. I'm just glad that she's here to face those challenges.
> 
> Take care, margaret


Well, at least your sister is recovering slowly rather than sinking slowly, so that is a plus. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, loved that "And God made a dog" clip.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, loved that "And God made a dog" clip.


Now why did I just know that would be the case when I found it?


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now why did I just know that would be the case when I found it?


Great minds think alike? We all love dogs?? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

I have been out working in the back yard attaching 'Y' hose outlets to each of the two exterior water taps so Ann can hook up four hoses at once to water her flowers, lawn and garden. They were seized shut and needed new washers, so a little WD-40 and some muscle solved that issue and they are now leak free and ready for the summer with the hoses attached with new washers as well.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. Busy this morning with several odds & ends, mostly pretaining to prep's for our road trip later this month. Daughter is expected home today, from her vacation in Cuba, hope to meet up this weekend (dim sum Saturday!!) and ensure our plans are firm for the time away. Jean & I are sure looking forward to this trip ... it's been a long while stuck inside, et al, we both need the break from routine and some warm desert air!!!

Leftover (turkey/noodle) casserole tonight - it was good yesterday, expecting the same tonight (once I moisten it up a little, and all).

Marc ... how's Gracie?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. Busy this morning with several odds & ends, mostly pretaining to prep's for our road trip later this month. Daughter is expected home today, from her vacation in Cuba, hope to meet up this weekend (dim sum Saturday!!) and ensure our plans are firm for the time away. Jean & I are sure looking forward to this trip ... it's been a long while stuck inside, et al, we both need the break from routine and some warm desert air!!!
> 
> Leftover (turkey/noodle) casserole tonight - it was good yesterday, expecting the same tonight (once I moisten it up a little, and all).
> 
> Marc ... how's Gracie?


Still nothing, John. She is nesting a bit, trying to get ready for giving birth, and then she just falls asleep in the little nest she created out of a few dozen face cloths. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Still nothing, John. She is nesting a bit, trying to get ready for giving birth, and then she just falls asleep in the little nest she created out of a few dozen face cloths. We shall see.


... thanks for the update Marc. 
We're about to raise a "Here's to Gracie!!!" toast with our afternoon beverage, and will continue sending our good thoughts & wishes her way. And of course, to Deborah and you too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... thanks for the update Marc.
> We're about to raise a "Here's to Gracie!!!" toast with our afternoon beverage, and will continue sending our good thoughts & wishes her way. And of course, to Deborah and you too!!


Thanks, John. Still nothing. If Gracie is like her mom and her two litters, and her sister and her one litter, the first pup will start coming at about 5AM tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Antibiotic Zithromax label to warn of potential heart side-effect - Health - CBC News

Don, I trust that you were not on any of these meds.


----------



## SINC

No Marc, I was on Mylan-Clindamycin and Co-Ciprofloxacin, although I did experience irregular heart rhythms during the two week treatment.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, I was on Mylan-Clindamycin and Co-Ciprofloxacin, although I did experience irregular heart rhythms during the two week treatment.


Strange how these sorts of meds are causing other sorts of problems. Still, hopefully you are on the mend now and all will be better for you SK journey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have the 5AM shift so I may or may not be around for the TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no sign of any puppies as I prepare for my shift. Maybe today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Early contractions seem to be starting. Hopefully, this is a sign. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, sounds like today may be the day, Marc. Check out today's video on SAP, 'Holland, The Original Cool'.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning all, sounds like today may be the day, Marc. Check out today's video on SAP, 'Holland, The Original Cool'.


Several years ago, I flew to England with my 14 year old grandson. We couldn't get a direct flight and changed planes at Schipol airport in Amsterdam. Shortly before this trip, I had chastised B when I found evidence of pron videos on my laptop after he used it.

Imagine his surprise when the first thing he saw upon entering Schipol airport was a video store with all the x-rated offerings in plain sight!

I had some 'splainin to do


----------



## Dr.G.

First pup was born at 10AM, a red girl like Rudy. The second girl was born at noon, a wild boar like Gracie. So, two down and four to go. Pictures shall come later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Third pup born at about 230PM ........... another red and another girl. First time in six litters that there were three girls born in row. Three down and three to come. Later ...............


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Looks like it's puppy day! Woot! 

Already one red one! Brava! Hope the rest of the whelping goes whell Marc!


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang! Looks like it's puppy day! Woot!
> Hope the rest of the whelping goes whell Marc!


... Hi Kim .... a big second to your sentiments!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Looks like it's puppy day! Woot!
> 
> Already one red one! Brava! Hope the rest of the whelping goes whell Marc!


Merci, Kim. Two reds, one wild boar and now one black and tan boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... Hi Kim .... a big second to your sentiments!!


Merci, John. A black and tan boy was born about a half hour ago. That makes four. Now the stress begins as the last two, which the X-ray shows as breech births, try to make it out into the world. We shall see. Gracie is really tired.


----------



## KC4

Marc - Good luck with the last two cocktail weiner dogs. 

Here's something Gracie might find amusing, but later.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc - Good luck with the last two cocktail weiner dogs.
> 
> Here's something Gracie might find amusing, but later.


Thanks, Kim. Will check this out later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just back from the vet's office. He helped deliver puppy #5, a black and tan male, and we were sent home with a shot that might help Gracie deliver puppy #6 naturally tonight. If not, she has to have a C-section tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, at 11PM the last of Gracie's puppies was born here at home. She is a black and tan girl. So, we have four girls and two boys, and all are doing well .............. as is Gracie, who is VERY tired after 11 hours of labor. Drinks and cigars are on the house.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations Gracie!


----------



## iMouse

Nice midwifery.

Cute baby pics to follow.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, at 11PM the last of Gracie's puppies was born here at home. She is a black and tan girl. So, we have four girls and two boys, and all are doing well .............. as is Gracie, who is VERY tired after 11 hours of labor. Drinks and cigars are on the house.



Congrats to all and especially poor Gracie, and all must be quite exhausted but relieved.

I've never seen a black and tan doxie but sounds interesting, and no, we're not interested. 

Drinks accepted, but even as a smoker, no stinky cigars please, they can kill you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Congratulations Gracie!


Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Nice midwifery.
> 
> Cute baby pics to follow.


Yes, very cute pics ................... later. I am exhausted. Still, Gracie is a great mom, just like her mom, Daisy.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Congrats to all and especially poor Gracie, and all must be quite exhausted but relieved.
> 
> I've never seen a black and tan doxie but sounds interesting, and no, we're not interested.
> 
> Drinks accepted, but even as a smoker, no stinky cigars please, they can kill you.


Thanks, Patrick. Everyone may choose what they want .................... on the house. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night .......... or morning. I hardly know what day it is just now. So, I shall see you all when I see you. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Will get the coffee brewing and then take my morning shift with Gracie and the pups. All went well overnight. Will upload and post pictures when I get the chance. Later ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

A few puppy pics -- one of Gracie pre-whelping, a picture of her mom, Daisy, circling the whelping box as Gracie was getting close to whelping, and some of the pups. Notice the difference in color between the red and black&tan pups.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc. Congrat's to Gracie!! And to you and Deborah. Thanks for the pic's, and sharing all of this with us.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, at 11PM the last of Gracie's puppies was born here at home. She is a black and tan girl. So, we have four girls and two boys, and all are doing well .............. as is Gracie, who is VERY tired after 11 hours of labor. Drinks and cigars are on the house.


Congratulations on the additions to your home Marc *cheer* so glad to see the pups doing well and Gracie looks very happy


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc. Congrat's to Gracie!! And to you and Deborah. Thanks for the pic's, and sharing all of this with us.


Thanks, John.

How are you and Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Congratulations on the additions to your home Marc *cheer* so glad to see the pups doing well and Gracie looks very happy


Thank you, Kim. Yes, Gracie is glad this whole ordeal is now over. 

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... How are you and Jean today?


Hi Marc .... how are Gracie and the pups doing? And how are you and Deborah doing? - suspect a bit tired from all the efforts of yesterday.

Jean's suffering from a sinus 'thing' .. sneezing and blowing .. and really not feeling very well today (much like yesterday). Daughter is tired .. her flights back from Cuba were well-delayed .. she got home at 4am Friday, instead of in the evening of Thursday (quite typical of charter flights!!). 

We all need a dim sum fix, but that was not to happen today - maybe Sunday or Monday?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Kim. Yes, Gracie is glad this whole ordeal is now over.
> 
> How is Life treating you today?


Hi Marc, things are going well today, glad to hear that Gracie is doing well. Can't wait to see more pictures of the pups


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc .... how are Gracie and the pups doing? And how are you and Deborah doing? - suspect a bit tired from all the efforts of yesterday.
> 
> Jean's suffering from a sinus 'thing' .. sneezing and blowing .. and really not feeling very well today (much like yesterday). Daughter is tired .. her flights back from Cuba were well-delayed .. she got home at 4am Friday, instead of in the evening of Thursday (quite typical of charter flights!!).
> 
> We all need a dim sum fix, but that was not to happen today - maybe Sunday or Monday?


Evening, John. All goes well, just everyone is very tired. 

Sorry to hear of Jean's alergies ................ I can relate, just not until July. I loved my time in Cuba. Where did your daughter visit?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Hi Marc, things are going well today, glad to hear that Gracie is doing well. Can't wait to see more pictures of the pups


Evening, Kim. More pics shall be forthcoming. We just named the pups.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, here are a few more pics taken today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing as I prepare for my morning shift with the pups. I shall prepare Sunday Brunch later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning. About time to begin Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, caught up on my sleep last night for user. Went to bed at 8:00 and woke up at 7:00 this morning. Feel much better today. Don't miss the video on SAP today. You will not believe the speed at which this dog completes an obstacle course.


----------



## Rps

Congrats on the pups Marc .... or should I say Gracie. How long before you know if you have a "show" dog?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrats on the pups Marc .... or should I say Gracie. How long before you know if you have a "show" dog?


Thanks, Rp. Gracie is not producing a great deal of milk and is running a fever. The pups are losing weight and body heat rapidly, so we have to tube feed them and keep them against our bodies to keep them warm. It will be a struggle to keep them alive, but we are hopeful. :-( We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Rp. Gracie is not producing a great deal of milk and is running a fever. The pups are losing weight and body heat rapidly, so we have to tube feed them and keep them against our bodies to keep them warm. It will be a struggle to keep them alive, but we are hopeful. :-( We shall see.


I am praying that everything goes well


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Rp. Gracie is not producing a great deal of milk and is running a fever. The pups are losing weight and body heat rapidly, so we have to tube feed them and keep them against our bodies to keep them warm. It will be a struggle to keep them alive, but we are hopeful. :-( We shall see.


Sorry to read your words Marc ... having good thoughts, and sending all the best of luck and good wishes in your endeavours.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Rp. Gracie is not producing a great deal of milk and is running a fever. The pups are losing weight and body heat rapidly, so we have to tube feed them and keep them against our bodies to keep them warm. It will be a struggle to keep them alive, but we are hopeful. :-( We shall see.



Would some warm hot water bottles or heating pads at not much over 100°F to 102.5°F (about 38°C to 39.2°C) help?


----------



## iMouse

I've heard of using hot water bottles too.

The problem with heating pads is that they can overheat if not watched closely. And peeing on then is not the greatest idea either. 

At least with the water bottles they will just gradually lose heat, and have to be refilled from time to time.


----------



## pm-r

iMouse said:


> I've heard of using hot water bottles too.
> 
> The problem with heating pads is that they can overheat if not watched closely. And peeing on then is not the greatest idea either.
> ...


True, but add lot's of blankets over it, and then if the accident does happen, then just call that one 'Sparky' if it actually happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am praying that everything goes well


Thank you, Kim. We are not out of the woods yet, but it is hopeful. We shall see. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sorry to read your words Marc ... having good thoughts, and sending all the best of luck and good wishes in your endeavours.


Thank you, John. We shall need a great deal of luck in the next couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Would some warm hot water bottles or heating pads at not much over 100°F to 102.5°F (about 38°C to 39.2°C) help?


Yes, we have a heating pad under them now. Since they are dehydrated they are not peeing, and Gracie only pees outside. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I've heard of using hot water bottles too.
> 
> The problem with heating pads is that they can overheat if not watched closely. And peeing on then is not the greatest idea either.
> 
> At least with the water bottles they will just gradually lose heat, and have to be refilled from time to time.


Heating pads on low are best, especially since they are dehydrated and are not peeing. When they start to pee they are out of the woods. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> True, but add lot's of blankets over it, and then if the accident does happen, then just call that one 'Sparky' if it actually happens.


That is exactly what we have done, Patrick. Great minds think alike. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, my shift is over and Deborah just tube fed the pups and gave Gracie some food and ice cream. So, we shall see what happens tomorrow. They need to turn the corner on tomorrow's weigh-in or we are in trouble. We shall see. No need to pray for us, but a small prayer for six little pups might help if anyone is able to spare a moment or two. At times like this, "no one is an athiest in a fox hole" ............. or when the lives of six little pups hangs in the balance. 

Paix, mes amis, et merci beaucoups. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. So far so good. I shall start the coffee brewing. Later ...................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck with those pups today. Check out the pics of your deer and get a smile from the 'things that people send us dog shot today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good luck with those pups today. Check out the pics of your deer and get a smile from the 'things that people send us dog shot today on SAP.


Thanks, Don. Will check out SAP when I get a break. The pups are not gaining any weight, which means Gracie is not producing milk. So, we have to feed them via tubes to try and keep them alive. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, hope all will be well today for the pups, we'll keep our fingers crossed. Make sure you and Deborah get some rest, caring for someone. And that includes pups can be very draining...but you know this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, hope all will be well today for the pups, we'll keep our fingers crossed. Make sure you and Deborah get some rest, caring for someone. And that includes pups can be very draining...but you know this.


Thank you, Rp. Yes, this is very stressful on everyone. We take cat naps and Gracie takes doxie naps. The pups should be thriving by now, and making all sorts of squeaks, but they are mostly silent and don't move around much. This is Nature's way of preserving what little energy they do have. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

Continuing to pray for Gracie and the pups


----------



## iMouse

Has Gracie's fever broken yet?

I'd hate to think that she has an infection of some kind.

No wonder she's not interested in feeding her brood.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Continuing to pray for Gracie and the pups


Thank you, Kim. Gracie seems out of the woods, but the fact that she is not really producing much milk makes survival of the six pups are main focus. We shall see.

Hope this finds you well today. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Has Gracie's fever broken yet?
> 
> I'd hate to think that she has an infection of some kind.
> 
> No wonder she's not interested in feeding her brood.


Yes, her fever has broken, John. Even when sick, she groomed and tried to nurse the pups, which helps them develop. Only problem was that they are not getting any nutrition from the mom, which is why we are now having to tube feed them every couple of hours. The next day or so will be critical, so we hope for the best and just try our best to help the pups survive.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we just weighed each of the pups, and they all seemed to have gained about 1/2 oz. At least we have turned the corner and with a couple of more tube-feedings and constant nursing, we might see a bit more improvement tomorrow. Yesterday, I thought for sure that little Pip, the runt of the litter, was going to quietly die in my hands as I was trying to keep him warm. Still, today (I think today is Monday) is going to be a long day ................ we shall see.


----------



## iMouse

It sounds gross, but perhaps if you express a little milk from each teat it will help her along.

And them too.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> It sounds gross, but perhaps if you express a little milk from each teat it will help her along.
> 
> And them too.


We tried that, but there is not enough to express. Hopefully, with tube feeding we can keep them alive and they will try to nurse, which will keep Gracie in the milk production mode, which might still kick in this week. She is cleaning and grooming them and keeping them warm and safe, so that is a help. Some dogs who go dry just reject their pups and move on to find food. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Good luck Marc ... sounds like you are doing all you can ... hoping Gracie's milk production does kick in soon to help you out!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good luck Marc ... sounds like you are doing all you can ... hoping Gracie's milk production does kick in soon to help you out!!


Yes, we are all hoping for this to start soon. She is giving a little bit of milk, but not enough for the pups to survive.

How is Jean today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we are all hoping for this to start soon. She is giving a little bit of milk, but not enough for the pups to survive.
> How is Jean today?


Keeping fingers crossed!!

We did dim sum Sunday morning -- back to the normal threesome -- the 'gang' at the restaurant were happy to see us, and especially Jean. It really felt good to walk in and catch their smiling faces and greetings!! She's still having to take great care with her back issue, but doing much better, and making progress. 

She's still "suffering" a little (sneezing, et al) from the present 'pollen' season (for us, it's cottonwood time - with the stuff flying about everywhere outside, and coming in through open windows, doors, etc.). It won't last too much longer though - a good thing!!

No sneezing for me ... just itchy, red eyes!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I am grateful for my extended Shang family. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Thanks for all of the kind words of support and hope for the pups. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get some coffee brewing as I conclude my night shift. The pups gained about 1/2 and ounce via tube feeding and we shall weigh them today to see if they held on to this gain. We shall see. Later, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to hear the pups are making progress. Our mini clip today is stupidity beyond belief and the video is the wisdom of a two year old. A coffee will do nicely and it is back to work for me,


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Enjoy the coffee.

Sadly, the pups lost the 1/2 ounce weight gain when weighed this morning. Going to be a long week. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Marc, I'm so sorry to hear about the pups. I seem to recall that Gracie's was a member of the "doxie rescue team" that comforted me through many crises. My heart goes out to her.

Don, I'm glad to see you up and at em. I hope you are recovering and regaining strength.

I'm doing ok. Had nasty rebound symptoms after stopping some long term meds, but a horrible as the rebound symptoms, the side effects of continuing on the drugs was worse. Don't know what I'll do now.

In the meantime, I'm keeping busy.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. Marc, I'm so sorry to hear about the pups. I seem to recall that Gracie's was a member of the "doxie rescue team" that comforted me through many crises. My heart goes out to her.
> 
> Don, I'm glad to see you up and at em. I hope you are recovering and regaining strength.
> 
> I'm doing ok. Had nasty rebound symptoms after stopping some long term meds, but a horrible as the rebound symptoms, the side effects of continuing on the drugs was worse. Don't know what I'll do now.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm keeping busy.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Thank you, Margaret. We shall do all we can with the tube feeding. Hopefully, we will be able to keep them going until they are able to feed from a dish. We shall see.

Sorry to hear about your "rebound". Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang, 

Marc - Congratulations on the arrival of the pups, but sorry to hear of the serious challenges you now face with keeping them alive. I wish you and yours all the best for success and survival. 

Margaret - Hope your rebound symptoms clear up completely and quickly. Sometimes it's hard to decide which is best to endure - the medication or the condition it supposedly treats? Hang in there!


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> Marc - Congratulations on the arrival of the pups, but sorry to hear of the serious challenges you now face with keeping them alive. I wish you and yours all the best for success and survival.
> 
> Margaret - Hope your rebound symptoms clear up completely and quickly. Sometimes it's hard to decide which is best to endure - the medication or the condition it supposedly treats? Hang in there!


It's 6 of one, half a dozen of the other. 

If I take the meds, I'm miserable; if I don't take them (apparently) I make everyone else miserable


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> Marc - Congratulations on the arrival of the pups, but sorry to hear of the serious challenges you now face with keeping them alive. I wish you and yours all the best for success and survival.
> 
> Margaret - Hope your rebound symptoms clear up completely and quickly. Sometimes it's hard to decide which is best to endure - the medication or the condition it supposedly treats? Hang in there!


Afternoon, Kim. Thank you for your kind and thoughtful words.

How is Kacey these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, tonight's weighing of the pups shows that they are nearly back to their Friday birth weight. If we can surpass their birth weight tomorrow and maintain it and increase it by Thursday, that is a sign that they will survive. We have to feed them every two hours until 9AM tomorrow morning. That should be fun when sleep is considered. We shall see. :yawn:

See you all tomorrow at some point. Someone might have to do OtHD Breakfast, because with a lack of sleep I can't promise that what I make will be edible. XX)

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good luck carrying on the good fight Marc and Deborah. I wish you every success in saving the pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good luck carrying on the good fight Marc and Deborah. I wish you every success in saving the pups.


Thanks for the support, Don. They look healthy, but they don't weigh enough for pups born last Friday. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

They do look healthy, and cute and Mum looks alert and caring. 

But what are you tube feeding them with?

It can make quite a difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They do look healthy, and cute and Mum looks alert and caring.
> 
> But what are you tube feeding them with?
> 
> It can make quite a difference.


Deborah has made a concoction of goat's milk, honey, yogurt, egg yolk, plus some vitamins, which we suck into a syringe and pump in directly into their stomachs via a tube down their throat. We are able to do the six pups in less than five minutes.

Sadly, they lost a tiny bit of weight overnight, which means Gracie is still not producing milk. Maybe today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make coffee and a light OtHD Breakfast for us all. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, Marc I am continuing to pray for the pups and that Gracie can start producing milk


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone n a nice spring day here. Gotta love it when the sun shines. SAP is ready to go and old car lovers will enjoy our video today entitled 'Corvettes and Model Ts'.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning everyone, Marc I am continuing to pray for the pups and that Gracie can start producing milk


Thank you, Kim. I appreciate the kind thoughts. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. Hope the day's treating everyone well, and that it includes some nice spring weather. 

Marc ... hope matters with Gracie and the pups are improving. How are you two holding up? Kudo's to you both for the efforts!! 

Daughter dropped over this morning to take Jean to a medical appointment (a scheduled pacemaker check-up with her cardiologist). She made cabbage rolls and macaroni & cheese yesterday - and dropped off a good amount of both for us - including a "hot" (cajun-spiced) chicken breast. So an easy day in the kitchen for dinner for me today!!

Spring has been a touch on the cool & wet side this week ... hope it improves for upcoming our road trip ... time will tell. 

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon all. Hope the day's treating everyone well, and that it includes some nice spring weather.
> 
> Marc ... hope matters with Gracie and the pups are improving. How are you two holding up? Kudo's to you both for the efforts!!
> 
> Daughter dropped over this morning to take Jean to a medical appointment (a scheduled pacemaker check-up with her cardiologist). She made cabbage rolls and macaroni & cheese yesterday - and dropped off a good amount of both for us - including a "hot" (cajun-spiced) chicken breast. So an easy day in the kitchen for dinner for me today!!
> 
> Spring has been a touch on the cool & wet side this week ... hope it improves for upcoming our road trip ... time will tell.
> 
> Cheers everyone!


Afternoon, John. I shall let you know of their weights comes this evening when we do a recheck.

Glad to hear that Jean is doing well. 

Send over some of those cabbage rolls ............. which I love. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, at the 10PM weigh in the pups finally surpassed their birth weights by 1/2 to 1 ounce. While that does not seem like much, imagine a new born pup on Friday not gaining at least 1 ounce per day .............. Looks like Deborah's concoction is working. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

I am so glad that the pups have gained even that small amount of weight and I will continue to pray for further improvements in their weight


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am so glad that the pups have gained even that small amount of weight and I will continue to pray for further improvements in their weight


Thank you, Kim. We shall weigh them again in about 1/2 hours. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get some coffee and breakfast ready for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, continued good luck with the pups. Ann asks about them several times a day and I have to read her your updates. Today on SAP in our video, a deer gets hit by a bus and winds up as a passenger, a little girl learns the construction business at her first job and making a pony tail with a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, continued good luck with the pups. Ann asks about them several times a day and I have to read her your updates. Today on SAP in our video, a deer gets hit by a bus and winds up as a passenger, a little girl learns the construction business at her first job and making a pony tail with a vacuum cleaner.


Thanks, Don. Tell Ann to check out your Facebook page since we are friends and you can see all the puppy pics that I post. They gain weight during the day and lose a bit overnight. It is a long struggle that needs to be done until they are able to be weaned in a couple of weeks. We shall see.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day All
Best of luck with the puppies Marc, you and Deborah must be feeling a little worn by now, hope this is not too stressful for you. 

I guess there is not such a thing as a "wet nurse" for puppies. I'm guessing tube feeding must be a somewhat messy/involved/time consuming process.

Give Gracie a rub & a pat from me


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day All
> Best of luck with the puppies Marc, you and Deborah must be feeling a little worn by now, hope this is not too stressful for you.
> 
> I guess there is not such a thing as a "wet nurse" for puppies. I'm guessing tube feeding must be a somewhat messy/involved/time consuming process.
> 
> Give Gracie a rub & a pat from me


Thanks, Bill. Actually, her sister, Bridget, would love to be the wet nurse, but this would kill Gracie since she is very protective of them with all of out other dogs in the house other than her mom and aunt. 

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Generally speaking, Life is good, - Thanks for asking Marc.

After all, I was here when I woke up this morning, what more can I ask?

I expect you will soon be finished with teaching for the year, any special projects planned? 

Take care

—————————
Just when you think you've made your mark in life - watch out for the trolls with erasers!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Generally speaking, Life is good, - Thanks for asking Marc.
> 
> After all, I was here when I woke up this morning, what more can I ask?
> 
> I expect you will soon be finished with teaching for the year, any special projects planned?
> 
> Take care
> 
> —————————
> Just when you think you've made your mark in life - watch out for the trolls with erasers!


Good to hear, Bill. That is a good philosophy for Life.

I am teaching Intersession and then Summer school. Should be finished by mid-August.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Finished my night grading so this is a good time to pull the pin. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall begin the TGIF Breakfast shortly. First, shall come the coffee.

Pups all weighed in at over 12 ounces, which is a milestone. Hopefully they shall maintain this weight or gain in the 7AM weighing. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday to Bob Dylan ..................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, hope all is well with the pups and Gracie. SAP is up and our mini clip hurts me just to watch it. I cannot imagine how this girls does what she does. Also the humour bit called 'inner peace' will be of interest to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, hope all is well with the pups and Cracie. SAP is up and our mini clip hurts me just to watch it. I cannot imagine how this girls does what she does. Also the humour bit called 'inner peace' will be of interest to you.


Morning, Don. The pups each lost an ounce overnight, which means Gracie is not producing any milk. I thought Deborah was going to cry when we weighed them at 7AM. :-(


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 
Marc - Sorry to read that the pups are still struggling. I hope you and Deborah are able to help Gracie get them all fat and happy very soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> Marc - Sorry to read that the pups are still struggling. I hope you and Deborah are able to help Gracie get them all fat and happy very soon.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, we are very worried since if she can't provide for the pups we will have to be their main source of nutrition. So, she provides the love and care of cleaning up after them, and we feed them. It's like taking two steps forward each day and then one step back in the morning. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

Well Marc, as long as it's only 1 step back for two steps forward, that will be OK in the long run. How long until they can start self feeding? 

I am doing OK thanks, just continuing to be very busy these days. Kacey is soon to graduate and getting organized for university so some of the activity is in that regard.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. Late-morning "Hi's" from out on the left coast!! Sounds like you're having a great day of weather back on the right coast of NL Marc ... enjoy!!

We've had to re-arrange our get-away plans for next week -- we've postponed our trip to the southern interior of BC -- Jean needs more time to recoup before facing that much sitting in a car, and the weather needs more time to get better!! So we cancelled next week's reservation, and re-booked for a June date. But in the meantime, we all need a break, and will be heading to a "not too far away" mountain resort, for a couple of days of hot springs enjoyment. The warm water pools should feel great to all of us, but especially good & potentially healing for Jean.

But first, it's off to dim sum Saturday morning!! Then some re-packing and heading to the hot springs early next week. 

Marc .... our good thoughts and wishes to the pups, and you two!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon all. Late-morning "Hi's" from out on the left coast!! Sounds like you're having a great day of weather back on the right coast of NL Marc ... enjoy!!
> 
> We've had to re-arrange our get-away plans for next week -- we've postponed our trip to the southern interior of BC -- Jean needs more time to recoup before facing that much sitting in a car, and the weather needs more time to get better!! So we cancelled next week's reservation, and re-booked for a June date. But in the meantime, we all need a break, and will be heading to a "not too far away" mountain resort, for a couple of days of hot springs enjoyment. The warm water pools should feel great to all of us, but especially good & potentially healing for Jean.
> 
> But first, it's off to dim sum Saturday morning!! Then some re-packing and heading to the hot springs early next week.
> 
> Marc .... our good thoughts and wishes to the pups, and you two!!


Afternoon, John. The new plans sound reasonable, given Jean's need to "recoup". Deborah is a big fan of BC's hot springs.

Thanks for your "good thoughts". We are going to need some luck if we are going to keep these pups growing. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but not for coffee ............. which is currently brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don .............. stop the presses ................ here is a great SAP story ...................

Miniature Dachshund Milo & Bonedigger The Lion Are Best Friends (PICTURES)


----------



## SINC

Marc, I saw that one yesterday and thought of you immediately.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up with a neat video about the formation of frazil ice from a waterfall that flows like lava, an amazing pool shot and "Will You Marry Me - Once You're Done Peeing?".


----------



## SINC

No Puppy Report this morning Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I saw that one yesterday and thought of you immediately.


Yes, they are distinct looking dogs.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Puppy Report this morning Marc?


We fed them at about 6AM and will feed them again, this time out of a baby bottle intended for premature babies. Hopefully, this will work, since tube feeding is hard on their throats. We shall see.


----------



## iMouse

Now put some of those little nipples on a hot water bottle, filled with The Formula, and you're in business for overnight feeding.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Now put some of those little nipples on a hot water bottle, filled with The Formula, and you're in business for overnight feeding.


:lmao:

No, John, we do it the old fashioned way ........... by hand. Gracie seems pleased that we are helping her out. Here is Corkie nearly draining her bottle.


----------



## iMouse

It must be hard to access their demand with a feeding tube.

I think this method will see a marked improvement in their weight gain.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> It must be hard to access their demand with a feeding tube.
> 
> I think this method will see a marked improvement in their weight gain.


Deborah can do the feeding tube insertion, but I can't. I push the plunger of the syringe. Still, both of us can bottle feed and some neighbors have agreed to help us in our time of need.

This morning's weighing showed no loss, but no gain. Thus, this is our last hope. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We fed them at about 6AM and will feed them again, this time out of a baby bottle intended for premature babies. Hopefully, this will work, since tube feeding is hard on their throats. We shall see.



I was going to suggest you use such feeding bottles as using them with good formula can also stimulate their digestion better.

Here's hoping they work well.

PS: Are you using a good commercial canine milk replacer. And be sure to use one specifically formulated for puppies, and NOT cows milk, but I imagine your vet has advised you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was going to suggest you use such feeding bottles as using them with good formula can also stimulate their digestion better.
> 
> Here's hoping they work well.
> 
> PS: Are you using a good commercial canine milk replacer. And be sure to use one specifically formulated for puppies, and NOT cows milk, but I imagine your vet has advised you well.


Afternoon, Patrick. Deborah is making up her own formula, with goat's milk (closest to canine milk), Greek yogurt, and a few other ingredients. We were using a commercial canine milk replacement but they were not gaining much. Hopefully, this will work better. We shall see.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, and all. Hope the no loss is a good sign of a turn around for the puppies. Went through something similar with Tovah a few years ago, and the levelling off was the first step in recovery... and she slowly gained her weight back .... hoping the pups will follow suit. We moved all our stuff from the one Windsor home to the other....first time in 4 years we've had all our stuff in one place....now comes the toss out.............. Have a good weekend all and am hoping for a good weight report soon.


----------



## pm-r

Hi Marc, and I'm doing well, and no doubt getting a lot more sleep than you or Deborah. 

My dog owning dogs days are long over and it seems my advice from experience was accurate. 

I just got a call from my cousin in law vet who just returned from a long road trip who I had called previously, and he strongly reinforced what I had said, ie: use such feeding bottles and a *good quality* commercial canine milk replacement, either in powered or liquid ready form.

He also stressed to forget especially using any cow and maybe goat milk, as cow milk especially can cause a lot of serious trouble, infections and reactions as well as dehydrating diarrhea.

He also mentioned that feeding every two hours is required the first few days that can be extended to every three hours maybe a week later.

I sound like the suggestion of using several small hot water bottles with commercial canine milk replacement and with all surplus air squeezed out may not be such a bad idea. That could maybe help alleviate some of your and Deborah's work load.

I must say, they are cute looking pups and a proud mum!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, and all. Hope the no loss is a good sign of a turn around for the puppies. Went through something similar with Tovah a few years ago, and the levelling off was the first step in recovery... and she slowly gained her weight back .... hoping the pups will follow suit. We moved all our stuff from the one Windsor home to the other....first time in 4 years we've had all our stuff in one place....now comes the toss out.............. Have a good weekend all and am hoping for a good weight report soon.


Evening, Rp. Hopefully, the pups will continue to gain weight with bottle feeding. They are at about 50% of where they should be a week after being born. We shall see.

Glad that your move is complete. We face this about a year from now.

How is your work coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hi Marc, and I'm doing well, and no doubt getting a lot more sleep than you or Deborah.
> 
> My dog owning dogs days are long over and it seems my advice from experience was accurate.
> 
> I just got a call from my cousin in law vet who just returned from a long road trip who I had called previously, and he strongly reinforced what I had said, ie: use such feeding bottles and a *good quality* commercial canine milk replacement, either in powered or liquid ready form.
> 
> He also stressed to forget especially using any cow and maybe goat milk, as cow milk especially can cause a lot of serious trouble, infections and reactions as well as dehydrating diarrhea.
> 
> He also mentioned that feeding every two hours is required the first few days that can be extended to every three hours maybe a week later.
> 
> I sound like the suggestion of using several small hot water bottles with commercial canine milk replacement and with all surplus air squeezed out may not be such a bad idea. That could maybe help alleviate some of your and Deborah's work load.
> 
> I must say, they are cute looking pups and a proud mum!!


Evening, Patrick. All we can say is that the goat's milk concoction is resulting in weight gain, whereas the commercial milk replacement was merely keeping them at the same weight each day. Deborah adds all sorts of things to the goat's milk, so they are getting all sorts of things that they need. We shall see.

Sadly, it is difficult to get milk replacement for dogs that has not had any foreign input into the production and contents. Some get some "items" from China, so we go with what we know is being produced here in NL and Canada.

We are using baby bottles intended for premature babies. The pups are finally getting the hang of it and sucking away like mad. So, it takes about a half hour of feeding time, five times a day (every few hours). We are going to get up at about 3AM to do that feeding and then again at about 7AM. It's a bummer on the sleep pattern, but the pups did not ask to be born, so this is what we have to do.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. 3AM comes about early here in NL. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> 3AM comes about early here in NL. .






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Really cute, John. Our pups are not that old, in that they have not opened up their eyes yet, and they crawl about the whelping box like sand turtles. Still, in a week or so, they will start to open their eyes and then they will start to move about trying to stand up. Then, it's "look out world, here I come".

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall get the coffee brewing. We finished our 3AM puppy feeding and the older doxies just ate and wer let outside. Now, everyone is going back to bed ............. including me. Later ..................


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and all. Hope the pups are doing well.

Work is coming along. I have 5 students who need additional help...3 for speaking 2 for literacy. I have been double shifted this month and have also gotten some supply in. Hoping this is a good sign. I'm still on probation but we are down July and August and I am hoping for tenure in September...we shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. This morning on SAP something some of us can relate to, a video on aging.  Also some great rodeo and midway shots from our ace shooter Al Popil.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, how are you feeling today? Loved Al's photos and the library joke.


----------



## iMouse

OK, where is Puppy Central? 

You know how this worries us. 

tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning Don, how are you feeling today? Loved Al's photos and the library joke.


Morning Rp, I am pretty good these days although not as strong as I once was. I am scheduled for a two day set of stress/rest tests on my heart on Thursday and Friday in preparation for my next appointment with the cardiologist on June 13. Hopefully all will be OK so I can drive to Sask. on June 20th. My GP says there is no reason he can see that my heart is an issue since the infection has cleared, but the final decision comes from the cardiologist.


----------



## SINC

That is odd, I posted and it shows on the forum menu page, but not here. What's up with that?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and all. Hope the pups are doing well.
> 
> Work is coming along. I have 5 students who need additional help...3 for speaking 2 for literacy. I have been double shifted this month and have also gotten some supply in. Hoping this is a good sign. I'm still on probation but we are down July and August and I am hoping for tenure in September...we shall see.


Morning, Rp. Your job sounds interesting, and I am sure that you shall be given tenure comes the Fall. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> OK, where is Puppy Central?
> 
> You know how this worries us.
> 
> tptptptp


Puppy Central?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Rp, I am pretty good these days although not as strong as I once was. I am scheduled for a two day set of stress/rest tests on my heart on Thursday and Friday in preparation for my next appointment with the cardiologist on June 13. Hopefully all will be OK so I can drive to Sask. on June 20th. My GP says there is no reason he can see that my heart is an issue since the infection has cleared, but the final decision comes from the cardiologist.


Don, good luck with your stress tests. I remember you saying that you were concerned about taking them, but you are feeling better now, so hopefully it will be a positive experience. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is odd, I posted and it shows on the forum menu page, but not here. What's up with that?


I am able to see your posting, Don.


----------



## SINC

Ah, must have been a temporary glitch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, must have been a temporary glitch.


True .................


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Puppy Central?????????


If you are going to be deliberately obtuse, my Seconds will come calling to settle the arrangements. 






:lmao:


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, glad to hear you are feeling better ... hopefully you can take the drive to the home of the Roughies..... going to see a game when the season starts?


----------



## Rps

Thanx Marc, the programme is quite diverse so in a true Freirean sense I will be a student and an instructor at the same time.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, glad to hear you are feeling better ... hopefully you can take the drive to the home of the Roughies..... going to see a game when the season starts?


I try to take in a Rider game whenever I can, usually in Edmonton. The real deal experience though, is attending one in Regina, but that is almost impossible unless you know someone as the stadium is sold out all season long.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> If you are going to be deliberately obtuse, my Seconds will come calling to settle the arrangements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:


Puppy Central is located in Ottawa ............. Doxie Puppy Central is here in St.John's. My second chooses the tossing of poop at 10 paces. I did not accept his terms, so he is on his own.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanx Marc, the programme is quite diverse so in a true Freirean sense I will be a student and an instructor at the same time.


Very true, Rp. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. No Marc yet this morning makes me wonder how the pups are doing, I hope all right.

SAP is up with a video on the dentist of Jaipur. You may not wish to seek his services. 

Also more great rodeo pics and a joke that will leave you chuckling all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. No Marc yet this morning makes me wonder how the pups are doing, I hope all right.
> 
> SAP is up with a video on the dentist of Jaipur. You may not wish to seek his services.
> 
> Also more great rodeo pics and a joke that will leave you chuckling all day long.


Morning, Don. Our 3AM and 7AM feedings have me sleep-deprived. The pups are doing OK, just not gaining weight as they should. They should weigh 2-3 pounds by now, but only weigh from 14 ounces to one pound. We shall see.

Good luck with your tests later this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Taking a break from the afternoon bottle feeding. I am on my own in that Deborah has to be at work. Luckily, with most of my grad students as teachers, they are in school teaching now, so my grading is light .............. allowing me time to feed the pups. Some love bottle feeding and others fight it to no end.


----------



## SINC

Still, it must be a daunting task and a difficult schedule to keep and get some much needed sleep at times. "You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!”


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. No Marc yet this morning makes me wonder how the pups are doing, I hope all right.
> 
> SAP is up with a video on the dentist of Jaipur. You may not wish to seek his services.
> 
> Also more great rodeo pics and a joke that will leave you chuckling all day long.


I made a dental appointment just before I read SAP. now I'm wondering if I should cancel and live with the pain.


----------



## SINC

Looks like you picked the wrong day to read SAP, Margaret!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still, it must be a daunting task and a difficult schedule to keep and get some much needed sleep at times. "You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!”


I actually dozed off for a minute or so while feeding one of the pups. Pip is such a good sucker that he never minded it and never lost his grip on the bottle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too warm here for hot tea. Think I shall go with ice tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. Just got out of a hot springs pool, taking some time to have a glass (or two) of some red back at the room. Nice trip to the hotel (at Harrison Hot Springs) this morning, with an early-arrival -- into our room before noon, and out in the pools for the first time, very soon after getting into our room and sorting out the arrangements, et al. Really think this is what the doctor ordered, we're all feeling great, and looking forward to our stay.

The weather's what we expected - not great - but could be much worse as well. Cloudy, with some sun when we arrived, darker since then, with some light rain. But nothing enough to keep us from doing what we came here for -- the pools, and trail walks, etc. We've enjoyed a taste of everything so far. Daughter and I did a walk of the village, and one forest trail, and all three of us have done two good long dips in the largest hot springs pool.

Out to dinner soon. And then it's back to to the pool .. for some warm relaxation before bed!!

Over & out for now!!


----------



## pm-r

John, I cannot recall any visit/stay to/at Harrison Hot Springs I have made that the weather was much better than cool, overcast and often raining and often low clouds/fog over the lake and usually reduced visibility.

But the Hot Springs soaks, food and drinks and accommodation were nice, and especially nice when the company I was working for picked up the tab.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, may you and Jean enjoy your hot springs soakings. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Up at 230AM and then again at 6AM for feedings. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

We've been to a number of hot springs over the years, Radium, Banff, Jasper, etc, but we never once entered the pools themselves. Had a quick look, but rejected any thoughts of it being anything more soothing than looking at the steaming water and leaving it at that. A hot shower is far more appealing to me for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nap time after feeding .......................... :baby::yawn::baby::love2:


----------



## javaqueen

Marc the puppies look so adorable, if I could take one or two off of your hands I would but our cats wouldn't appreciate it very much. Sorry that I haven't been around much lately, hopefully soon, things will calm down a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Marc the puppies look so adorable, if I could take one or two off of your hands I would but our cats wouldn't appreciate it very much. Sorry that I haven't been around much lately, hopefully soon, things will calm down a bit.


Kim, they can't be weaned for another 10 weeks or so, so we have them until then. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Dr.G.

230AM feeding is done. Now, back to be for another few hours. Later .......................................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, your schedule is beginning to look like mine for odd hours.  SAP is done with a video on The Sea’s Strangest Square Mile, creatures like you have never seen before lurk here. Now it is back to work for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don ................ at least I think it is morning. We did our two early morning feedings and the weigh-in at 8AM showed everyone over one pound for the first time. They should all be over two pounds by now, but we shall take this weight gain as a positive note. So, drinks are on the house .................. so long as you order goat's milk .............. we have loads of it here.


----------



## javaqueen

I am so glad that the puppies are all over a pound now *cheer* and I will continue to think of them often


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Marc ... good to hear the pup's are putting on some weight - keeping good thoughts and wishes!!
Patrick ... you're right about the weather here, but it will not keep us from enjoying our stay.
Don ... the hot pools are warm, not hot (except for one soaker)., and for me, they beat a shower any day!!
Didn't sleep very well though .. that first night away thing I guess, but should do well tonight. We had a great spinach salad and a pizza for dinner last eve, it's to the hotel's dining room this eve, as part of our package deal. And we get to go to their cafe for breakfast this morning, and the next two mornings - so will have plenty to start each day.
I'm off for a short walk now, while the ladies continue to sleep!!
Hope the day treat's everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am so glad that the puppies are all over a pound now *cheer* and I will continue to think of them often


Thanks, Kim. They are little chubs right now one we feed them even if they should be bigger. It is as if they swallowed a golf ball. 

How is your teaching and studio coming along these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Marc ... good to hear the pup's are putting on some weight - keeping good thoughts and wishes!!
> Patrick ... you're right about the weather here, but it will not keep us from enjoying our stay.
> Don ... the hot pools are warm, not hot (except for one soaker)., and for me, they beat a shower any day!!
> Didn't sleep very well though .. that first night away thing I guess, but should do well tonight. We had a great spinach salad and a pizza for dinner last eve, it's to the hotel's dining room this eve, as part of our package deal. And we get to go to their cafe for breakfast this morning, and the next two mornings - so will have plenty to start each day.
> I'm off for a short walk now, while the ladies continue to sleep!!
> Hope the day treat's everyone well.


Thanks, John. How is Jean these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone interested in tea???


----------



## winwintoo

If there's any coffee left I could use a cup. I had to go for routine blood tests this morning so my coffee level is way down.

How are the pups doing? It's sad that they are off to a slow start and it must pain Gracie to see her offspring suffer.

Take care, margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> If there's any coffee left I could use a cup. I had to go for routine blood tests this morning so my coffee level is way down.
> 
> How are the pups doing? It's sad that they are off to a slow start and it must pain Gracie to see her offspring suffer.
> 
> Take care, margaret


Actually, Margaret, coffee is what I am having so there is always some freshly brewed.

The pups are being bottle fed every 4 hours. So, next feeding is at 5PM, then 9PM, 1AM, etc. It is the early morning feedings that kill us, but at least they are gaining some weight. We shall see. At least Gracie is grooming them and giving them love.

How is your sister these days?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Marc .... Jean's been doing well, and sure enjoying her time here at Harrison. The warm water of the pools soothes aches & pains, plus, our times in the pools have afforded opportunities to meet and talk with other guests.

Daughter and I walked a couple of trails again this morning, plus, browsed shops throughout the village, and the three of us did a long and good soak in the largest pool here. Breakfast was good too .. we went early (7am), giving us the rest of the morning to enjoy the other activities. 

A short relax-time break now, then it's back to the pools for an early-afternoon soak.

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Marc .... Jean's been doing well, and sure enjoying her time here at Harrison. The warm water of the pools soothes aches & pains, plus, our times in the pools have afforded opportunities to meet and talk with other guests.
> 
> Daughter and I walked a couple of trails again this morning, plus, browsed shops throughout the village, and the three of us did a long and good soak in the largest pool here. Breakfast was good too .. we went early (7am), giving us the rest of the morning to enjoy the other activities.
> 
> A short relax-time break now, then it's back to the pools for an early-afternoon soak.
> 
> Cheers!!


Sounds like you folks are having a grand time. Enjoy .........


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, Margaret, coffee is what I am having so there is always some freshly brewed.
> 
> The pups are being bottle fed every 4 hours. So, next feeding is at 5PM, then 9PM, 1AM, etc. It is the early morning feedings that kill us, but at least they are gaining some weight. We shall see. At least Gracie is grooming them and giving them love.
> 
> How is your sister these days?


My sister is still not completely out of the woods. She had a setback over the weekend, the pain meds she was taking caused her kidneys to slowly lose function, but a change in meds should get that under control. She's got a renewed will to live which is really helping in her recovery.

Thanks for asking


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> My sister is still not completely out of the woods. She had a setback over the weekend, the pain meds she was taking caused her kidneys to slowly lose function, but a change in meds should get that under control. She's got a renewed will to live which is really helping in her recovery.
> 
> Thanks for asking


Sorry to hear of her setback, Margaret, but glad to hear of her "renewed will to live". That is a real plus. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

A busy morning for me working on the motor home. Took down the satellite dish, moved the TV to the bedroom, stowed the main electrical cord, drove to the sanitary dump, dumped both tanks, installed a new handle on the black tank release valve, then drove home. (One has to do this with the valve in the open position, thus the job has to be done at the sanitary dump.)

Got out the compressor, checked and filled all six tires with air, rear at 85 lbs, front at 80, did the same for the 4 x 4 at 32 lbs each, hooked up the water line and filled the fresh water tank, backed into the parking stall, plugged in the main electrical, moved the TV back to the dash, reinstalled the satellite dish, tuned it to both satellites and I was done. 

Only took me two hours to complete. When I was much stronger, I did this in half the time, but now I rest often.


----------



## pm-r

WOW!!! 

That's amazing that you could do all that in two hours, and I don't see how a younger person could do all that in less time!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished the 11PM feeding so it is off to bed to get up at 3AM for that feeding. They are all gaining a bit of weight each day, so it is worth the effort. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Stay the course Marc. You and Deborah are doing a wonderful thing that you will recall fondly years from now as you enjoy the company of at least one of these pups as an adult.


----------



## CubaMark

I'm afraid my visitation of this thread is, in a word, sporadic. Apologies if this has been posted before...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Stay the course Marc. You and Deborah are doing a wonderful thing that you will recall fondly years from now as you enjoy the company of at least one of these pups as an adult.


I shall, Don. We did the 3AM and just finished the 6AM feeding. Now I have to get to grading the overnight postings.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I'm afraid my visitation of this thread is, in a word, sporadic. Apologies if this has been posted before...


Good old, Mark Twain, CM. Very true for some people.

How is Life treating you these days, mi amigo?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time for out OtHD coffee ................. with breakfast coming later.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Marc, I'll join you for coffee. It's early here, but sleep eludes me so I might as well get on with my day.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Margaret. Sleep eludes me too so SAP is up for your reading pleasure with hot and cold sex, inside a tornado video and a cross country burger journey.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Marc, I'll join you for coffee. It's early here, but sleep eludes me so I might as well get on with my day.
> 
> Margaret


Morning, Margaret. Coffee coming right up. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Margaret. Sleep eludes me too so SAP is up for your reading pleasure with hot and cold sex, inside a tornado video and a cross country burger journey.


Morning, Don. Might be something in the water that is keeping you folks up.


----------



## SINC

Not sure what it is Marc, but I always go back to sleep for a few hours around 5:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure what it is Marc, but I always go back to sleep for a few hours around 5:00 a.m.


Well, at least you are able to get back to sleep at some point.


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I hear you about the beautification project. Last summer the treasurer of our social club spent $1500 on flowers and plants for the small beds in front of our building. She was determined that we would win first prize in the housing garden competition. She didn't ask for approval, 95% of the money was spent on annuals. Our club had perhaps $2000 before she started. With other expenditures, we are bankrupt. She didn't think she needed to keep receipts.

Apathy among residents allowed this to happen. The few of us who protested were shunned by those who are too afraid to speak up. They fired me from the social club board.

We won 2nd prize in the competition - a $75 gift card from Home Depot. What are we going to buy at Home Depot? All our maintenance is done for us and we won't be building anything.

The building that won first prize planted $200 worth of petunias from Walmart. Their display was colorful and eye-catching. Ours? I'm trying to eliminate words like that from my vocabulary 

Margaret


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. A coffee sounds good Mar .. thanks. I'm up, the ladies continue to sleep. A walk before breakfast will be coming up soon.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. A coffee sounds good Mar .. thanks. I'm up, the ladies continue to sleep. A walk before breakfast will be coming up soon.
> Have a good day all.


Coming right up, John. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early, as the 10PM feeding is going to be followed up by a 2AM and 6AM feeding. Not much time for sleep. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

It looks as if Jasper has joined the Mickey Mouse Club ............... look at those ears.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just finished the 630AM feeding, so now it is time to start grading. First, however, coffee .............. then, maybe, some breakfast. Later ...................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, still burning the midnight oil I see.  This morning at 10:15 is my stress test with a follow up rest test tomorrow so wanted to get SAP done early. Our video features a British magician that will keep you smiling, cat laser pointer bowling and a yarn about a fishing trip.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, Don, and all. The beginning of the end of our Harrison stay. Up early, as usual, and letting the ladies sleep. Will catch a coffee before heading out for a pre-breakfast walk in the village. Very quiet and peaceful at this time.

For us, it will be breakfast, followed by a dip/soak in one of the hot pools, then check out and drive back home. Hope the rain stays away for our morning, but time will tell on that.

Good luck with the tests Don, and happy grading Marc.


----------



## SINC

Stress test done. They had to stress my heart with meds as my heart rate, 126 at rest, was far too high in their opinion. Then I did four minutes on the tread mill to maintain 130 beats per minute. when on the MRI image machine for 20 minutes as it scanned my stressed heart, my rate decreased to 95. As I type this it is at 91. Tomorrow morning is part two for the rest scan after an injection of radioactive MIBI.

They suspect it might be because my GP took me off the Atenolol meds, a beta blocker that kept my heart rate around 75 before this all started.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, still burning the midnight oil I see.  This morning at 10:15 is my stress test with a follow up rest test tomorrow so wanted to get SAP done early. Our video features a British magician that will keep you smiling, cat laser pointer bowling and a yarn about a fishing trip.


Yes, feeding like this will go for another week or so until the pups are able to eat out of a puppy pan. We shall see.

Good luck with your test tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc, Don, and all. The beginning of the end of our Harrison stay. Up early, as usual, and letting the ladies sleep. Will catch a coffee before heading out for a pre-breakfast walk in the village. Very quiet and peaceful at this time.
> 
> For us, it will be breakfast, followed by a dip/soak in one of the hot pools, then check out and drive back home. Hope the rain stays away for our morning, but time will tell on that.
> 
> Good luck with the tests Don, and happy grading Marc.


Afternoon, John. Sounds like you are having a very relaxing time. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Stress test done. They had to stress my heart with meds as my heart rate, 126 at rest, was far too high in their opinion. Then I did four minutes on the tread mill to maintain 130 beats per minute. when on the MRI image machine for 20 minutes as it scanned my stressed heart, my rate decreased to 95. As I type this it is at 91. Tomorrow morning is part two for the rest scan after an injection of radioactive MIBI.
> 
> They suspect it might be because my GP took me off the Atenolol meds, a beta blocker that kept my heart rate around 75 before this all started.


Not sure what all this means, Don, but hopefully the numbers are good. Good luck with the injection of MIBI.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Good old, Mark Twain, CM. Very true for some people.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days, mi amigo?


Trials and tribulations, pal. If I could find the guy who's in charge of handing out Karma, I'd give him a good swift kick in the ......


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Trials and tribulations, pal. If I could find the guy who's in charge of handing out Karma, I'd give him a good swift kick in the ......


Sorry to hear this, mi amigo. Guess this means we shall not be Nova Scotia neighbors anytime soon. Hopefully, something positive will come your way soon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Just finished off the 10PM feeding and now we face the 2AM and 6AM feeding all too soon. Someone else should get our TGIF Breakfast together tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, got up early to be done SAP for today and tomorrow, then it is off the the nuclear clinic at 9:00 for stage two of my stress/rest tests.

Today on SAP a video of a guy making an omelet that may surprise you, somebody fell asleep in the rain and the mystery of why we itch is solved.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good luck with your stress test today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I have a bit of time to get the coffee brewing and start to make the Classic TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished the noon feeding. All eyes are now open as the pups feed from the bottle.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Just finished the noon feeding. All eyes are now open as the pups feed from the bottle.


Good to see your words Marc ... hope they all do better from now on.

On a side note: wonder what they're thinking about, now that they can see?!! Odd looking, but loving parents ... eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good to see your words Marc ... hope they all do better from now on.
> 
> On a side note: wonder what they're thinking about, now that they can see?!! Odd looking, but loving parents ... eh!!


Thanks, John. Not sure what a doxie thinks about these days.

How are you and Jean today?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, John. Not sure what a doxie thinks about these days.


Hmmm, his legs are much longer than ours???


----------



## iMouse

"This wasn't in the manual?"


----------



## SINC

One thing I did discover today at the doc's is that I have emphysema as well which explains the shortness of breath of late. It is in its early stages and a treatment program is being worked out for me.

If you ever smoked, get yourself checked for COPD. I quit 13 years ago without symptoms until now. If you do smoke, quit now and if you don't smoke, you made a wise decision.


----------



## iMouse

A steroid puffer may become your new best friend.


----------



## SINC

Hopefully no time soon. It is mild, but there. The infection really brought it to the forefront. I was in such a weakened state that it became evident without the CT scan. Since the infection cleared, I am no longer short of breath unless I really exercise to the limit.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, his legs are much longer than ours???


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> "This wasn't in the manual?"


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> "This wasn't in the manual?"





SINC said:


> One thing I did discover today at the doc's is that I have emphysema as well which explains the shortness of breath of late. It is in its early stages and a treatment program is being worked out for me.
> 
> If you ever smoked, get yourself checked for COPD. I quit 13 years ago without symptoms until now. If you do smoke, quit now and if you don't smoke, you made a wise decision.


Luckily, it was detected, Don. Hopefully, you shall now be on the upswing health-wise. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We are about to begin our midnight feeding of the pups, and then again at 5AM. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just finished our 5AM feeding and now Deborah and I shall go back to bed. Breakfast shall come later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my morning grading, so it is time to start breakfast and to make a fresh pot of coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. ehMac has been so painfully slow I could not be bothered to try and post anything yesterday. This morning it is not much better as it takes a full 30 seconds or longer to appear. Most frustrating.

SAP is up with a unique video about high diving giraffes that is a must see. Also a lady interviews a male beer drinker and where are the rest rooms?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. ehMac has been so painfully slow I could not be bothered to try and post anything yesterday. This morning it is not much better as it takes a full 30 seconds or longer to appear. Most frustrating.
> 
> SAP is up with a unique video about high diving giraffes that is a must see. Also a lady interviews a male beer drinker and where are the rest rooms?


Thanks for this info, Don. I thought it was my computer that was slowing down. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some puppy pics from this morning. They are now all able to see a bit now that their eyes are open.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, cute pics and it looks like you have won the battle to save these little guys! I am feeling just fine these days although a bit exhausted by all the tests of the past two days. It is a good day to open the motor home, turn on the golf, crack a cold one and veg. ;D


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, cute pics and it looks like you have won the battle to save these little guys! I am feeling just fine these days although a bit exhausted by all the tests of the past two days. It is a good day to open the motor home, turn on the golf, crack a cold one and veg. ;D


Yes, we have another week to go until they will be able to eat from a plate/pan. Still, we are bottle feeding every four hours now and letting them take what they want, as much as they want. We shall see.

Have a cold one for me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, cute pics and it looks like you have won the battle to save these little guys! I am feeling just fine these days although a bit exhausted by all the tests of the past two days. It is a good day to open the motor home, turn on the golf, crack a cold one and veg. ;D


Don, use the puppy pics if you want/need some SAP filler.


----------



## Dr.G.

Poor Jasper. He is developing Mickey Mouse ears. Now all the other pups are shunning him .............. or trying to keep him in the middle so his ears are not visible to people. How sad ............... and only two weeks old.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jasper, the big eared dachshund
Had a pair of big black ears.
And if you ever saw him
You would laugh and cause him tears.

(sung to that classic song "Rudolph").


----------



## johnp

Poor Jasper!! Nice pictures Marc. How are their weights doing?


----------



## pm-r

Actually I find Jasper's looks, colors and ears etc. to be quite adorable, and would likely be my first choice except for the possibility of ear cankers and problems later on in life.

But then again, I can't stand any dog breeder or owner who still insist on docking any dog breeds ears. A sick and unnecessary practice IHMO.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Poor Jasper!! Nice pictures Marc. How are their weights doing?


Thanks, John. Weights are finally starting to pick up. We are using Greek yogurt with 10% milk fat, along with eggs, goat's milk, etc, in the concoction.

How are you and Jean today?


----------



## SINC

I forgot completely, but Patrick reminded me in the weather thread that today is the 5th anniversary of SAP. 

Drinks are on me all day tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Actually I find Jasper's looks, colors and ears etc. to be quite adorable, and would likely be my first choice except for the possibility of ear cankers and problems later on in life.
> 
> But then again, I can't stand any dog breeder or owner who still insist on docking any dog breeds ears. A sick and unnecessary practice IHMO.


Patrick, Jasper, and his brother, Pip, are our first black & tans. We have never had any ear cankers in any of our pups or adult doxies. Of course, we groom them and keep their ears clean every few weeks.

We do not dock ears or tails, which is more for cosmetic purposes in my opinion. However our doxies are born is how they shall grow up. Most of our doxies will go to pet homes and be loved for the rest of their lives. We may keep one of the girls are show her, but she will have a loving home for all of her life as well.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I forgot completely, but Patrick reminded me in the weather thread that today is the 5th anniversary of SAP.
> 
> Drinks are on me all day tomorrow!


Kudos, Don. Job well done. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just finished the 5AM feeding, so I shall get our coffee brewing before thinking about what to make for Sunday Brunch.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just waiting for SAP to upload, then back to bed for me too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just waiting for SAP to upload, then back to bed for me too.


Morning, Don. Will catch you later when you get up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start Sunday Brunch and then go help Deborah feed the pups. Later .........


----------



## SINC

If only the rain would quit. The rear courtyard is nice to lounge in at this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, where did all of your snow go????


----------



## pm-r

Hi Don, what's the pretty mauve blossomed tree in the back corner?

And I trust that the patio upholstery and pillows are waterproof?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, where did all of your snow go????


It finally melted, Marc. 



pm-r said:


> Hi Don, what's the pretty mauve blossomed tree in the back corner?
> 
> And I trust that the patio upholstery and pillows are waterproof?


Yep, they are indeed waterproof. That tree is actually a Lilac bush, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> ...
> Yep, they are indeed waterproof. That tree is actually a Lilac bush, Patrick.


I thought it might be as the color is right, but I've never seen a Lilac bush with so many blossoms.

It must smell nice as well, so I hope the sun comes out so you can relax outside and enjoy it all.


----------



## SINC

Yep, it stinks purty out there right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The doxies are sleeping and will await their 5AM feeding in the next 6 hours or so. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, Jasper, and his brother, Pip, are our first black & tans. We have never had any ear cankers in any of our pups or adult doxies. Of course, we groom them and keep their ears clean every few weeks.
> 
> We do not dock ears or tails, which is more for cosmetic purposes in my opinion. However our doxies are born is how they shall grow up. Most of our doxies will go to pet homes and be loved for the rest of their lives. We may keep one of the girls are show her, but she will have a loving home for all of her life as well.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.



Hi Marc, and just to clarify, I was not implying that you did any ear etc. docking, and I was just posting my thoughts on those that do.

The good news is that they and mum are all looking healthy, with thanks to all your and wife's input and feeding.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just waiting for the 5AM nursing bottles to warm up, so I thought I would get the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hi Marc, and just to clarify, I was not implying that you did any ear etc. docking, and I was just posting my thoughts on those that do.
> 
> The good news is that they and mum are all looking healthy, with thanks to all your and wife's input and feeding.


Thanks for the clarification, Patrick. And thanks for your kind words.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Awake again, so might as well do some work. SAP is up with a cute story about a newspaper and a mini clip of a great trick frisbee shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Awake again, so might as well do some work. SAP is up with a cut story about a newspaper and a mini clip of a great trick frisbee shot.


Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once I get my morning grading done.


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique Frisbee toss, Don. The newspaper item was ................... well, shocking to contemplate.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Rps

Morning all, just a quick "hello" before I head out to work. Have a great day all. BTW, Don I loved the "newspaper" piece........ scary very scary....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How is work going for you?


----------



## JCCanuck

Hey Marc and ye all! Got back from Rehab in Toronto after 2 hours of EMG work on my back. Two nerve compressiopns confirmed positive to areas I feel pain (mainly left leg and buttocks) so that's good news. Nerve pain killers to come and epidural on one nerve also to come to really decrease pain without much risk. Looking forward to some relief I hope. For sure I'm no Jack Bauer from "24", I confessed my whole bad side of life to the 2 docs zapping the crap out of me.
Marc those dox's are sooo cute and beautiful. Sending pics to my 16 year old daughter.
Still unemployed , but at least I"m getting my back looked at.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Hey Marc and ye all! Got back from Rehab in Toronto after 2 hours of EMG work on my back. Two nerve compressiopns confirmed positive to areas I feel pain (mainly left leg and buttocks) so that's good news. Nerve pain killers to come and epidural on one nerve also to come to really decrease pain without much risk. Looking forward to some relief I hope. For sure I'm no Jack Bauer from "24", I confessed my whole bad side of life to the 2 docs zapping the crap out of me.
> Marc those dox's are sooo cute and beautiful. Sending pics to my 16 year old daughter.
> Still unemployed , but at least I"m getting my back looked at.


Todd, sorry to hear about your back. Hopefully, the procedures will bring you some relief.

Yes, they are cute. My wife is partial to the wild boar girl (the bottom pup in the yin and yang shot) and I am liking Jasper (Little Mr. Mickey Mouse ears).


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just waiting for the puppy bottles to warm, so I shall put on some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Marc. Coffee sounds good. I don't know why I'm awake so early


----------



## winwintoo

Does this ever happen to you?

I was pursuing my free ebboks newsletter email this morning and came across a book of Erma Bombeck memories. I enjoyed Erma Bombeck. Of course that took me back and I stared thinking about other books/people that influenced me back then. There was one book that everybody talked about. It was the "Fifty Shades of Grey" of its time.

But I could not for the life of me remember the title. I was going to ask you folks but before I did that, I decided to look at the newsfeed of Netflix offerings. I queued up one move I want to watch and guess what I found in the Netflix recommendations?

"Valley of the Dolls"

Did you get there before I did?


----------



## winwintoo

And this video:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Work is progressing, so that is good. I'm getting more "air time" in the classes, which is great for me PD. Will hit a movie tonight as a reward....not sure which one as yet. Well off to work....have a good day everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Slept a wee bit late this morning, but that could be a good thing. SAP is up with a video about outrunning a cheetah, a mom on a trampoline makes a great catch and knowing the 10 warning signs of Alzheimer's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I trust that this finds everyone well and at peace.


----------



## iMouse

Thanks Marc, and my wish as well. All is well in Mouseville.

Love the doxie pup pics, so keep them coming, when you have time between feeding.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Thanks Marc, and my wish as well. All is well in Mouseville.
> 
> Love the doxie pup pics, so keep them coming, when you have time between feeding.


Evening, John. Just finished the 830-9PM feeding. Next one is at about midnight and 5AM after that. Deborah is in Lunenburg, NS arranging for contractors to do renos on our home there, so I am it here. Here are some pics from a few hours ago.

How is Life treating you these days in Mouseville?


----------



## iMouse

*Alles ist in ordnung.*

Learned that from 'The Guns Of Navarone'. lol


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> *Alles ist in ordnung.*
> 
> Learned that from 'The Guns Of Navarone'. lol


John, das ist gut. (learned this from my grandmother)


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night now. Have to make the goat's milk concoction for tomorrow's feedings now, so it will be ready for the 5AM feeding. Will feed them one more time at midnight so that they will be able to go the night without fussing for food. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> John, das ist gut. (learned this from my grandmother)


das ist misthoven. 

(learned this from my German speaking high school/university friend).


----------



## iMouse

pm-r said:


> das ist misthoven.
> 
> (learned this from my German speaking high school/university friend).


"This is crap hoven"? 

Who, or what, is hoven?

:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Don't trust or rely on my english/german translation, but I believe mist = dung and hoven sp?? = pile. IE: a pile of BS!! 

Yup, that's what the dictionary says: hoven = pile. The 'net says so.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> "This is crap hoven"?
> 
> Who, or what, is hoven?
> 
> :lmao:





pm-r said:


> Don't trust or rely on my english/german translation, but I believe mist = dung and hoven sp?? = pile. IE: a pile of BS!!
> 
> Yup, that's what the dictionary says: hoven = pile. The 'net says so.


Gentlemen, let's keep it clean, please. There are doxie puppies roaming about and they do NOT need to hear this sort of language. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just finished the morning puppy feeding, so I shall begin my morning grading before I start in on the OtHD Breakfast. However, first some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, from a wet Alberta with thunder and lightning today. On SAP today a video of Myley Cyrus singing 'Jolene' in a manner that makes me think she could very well be the next Dolly Parton. Also in our mini clip, a train makes a big splash and beware the other lime disease.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Our fog has burned off here and it is 17C and very sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Does anyone remember the name of the ship that Kim's daughter, Kacey, was on last year? Deborah saw this ship docked in the Lunenburg harbor this morning on her walk with Rudy. Wonder if it is the same ship?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Does anyone remember the name of the ship that Kim's daughter, Kacey, was on last year? Deborah saw this ship docked in the Lunenburg harbor this morning on her walk with Rudy. Wonder if it is the same ship?


Did a quick search of this thread for Sorlandet, and that was the name of Kacey's ship.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Did a quick search of this thread for Sorlandet, and that was the name of Kacey's ship.


Thanks for this info, Sonal. I did not have a great deal of free time to do this sort of Shang search. Hopefully, Kim will see the pic soon.

So, how is Life treating you these days? How is your writing and program progressing? Are you still in reno hell?


----------



## SINC

Here is a pic of the Sorlandet taken from Kacey's blog site which would seem to confirm it is indeed the vessel.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for this info, Sonal. I did not have a great deal of free time to do this sort of Shang search. Hopefully, Kim will see the pic soon.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days? How is your writing and program progressing? Are you still in reno hell?


Not to worry--you have a lot of hungry mouths to feed!

My father had spent the last week and a half in the hospital, but he's home and feeling considerably better today. (Turns out, his sodium was critically low... it's back to normal now.)

Otherwise, renovations continue... I suspect reno hell will be another 6 months at least. In the midst of all this, I have poetry to write. (I am not a poet.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is a pic of the Sorlandet taken from Kacey's blog site which would seem to confirm it is indeed the vessel.


Thanks, Don. She looks more majestic under full sail and on the open water than in the harbor. Still, Deborah was impressed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Not to worry--you have a lot of hungry mouths to feed!
> 
> My father had spent the last week and a half in the hospital, but he's home and feeling considerably better today. (Turns out, his sodium was critically low... it's back to normal now.)
> 
> Otherwise, renovations continue... I suspect reno hell will be another 6 months at least. In the midst of all this, I have poetry to write. (I am not a poet.)


Sorry to hear about your dad, Sonal, but good to know he is better now.

We are facing reno hell this summer, but I shall be here and Deborah shall be in the middle of it in Lunenburg. Still, why not write some poetry about this form of hell? Dante had his rings of hell, and you can play off of that with the hell from the basement to the roof. Just a thought.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> We are facing reno hell this summer, but I shall be here and Deborah shall be in the middle of it in Lunenburg. Still, why not write some poetry about this form of hell? Dante had his rings of hell, and you can play off of that with the hell from the basement to the roof. Just a thought.


Hmmm... Ode to a Drowned Sewer Rat I Found in my Basement one Summer Morn.


----------



## pm-r

Speaking of nice ships, but not quite in the same league, I was a bit surprised when we had our 23' Campion hauled out at Westport Marina in North Saanich for some annual maintenance, a very nice 4500 Californian yacht was up on blocks two boats over from our, and there she was proudly displaying her name, "Admirilla" and her registered port - St Albert Alberta.

She must be having some serious work done as both props and shafts had been pulled and missing.

Navigator Yachts ? Premium luxury yachts manufacturer

Navigator 4500 - Navigator Yachts, Inc.

It's actually quite amazing how many vehicles with Alberta plates are often parked in both the nearby marina parking lots.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hmmm... Ode to a Drowned Sewer Rat I Found in my Basement one Summer Morn.


XX)

Well, you could take a Dickens-like twist to the poem.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Speaking of nice ships, but not quite in the same league, I was a bit surprised when we had our 23' Campion hauled out at Westport Marina in North Saanich for some annual maintenance, a very nice 4500 Californian yacht was up on blocks two boats over from our, and there she was proudly displaying her name, "Admirilla" and her registered port - St Albert Alberta.
> 
> She must be having some serious work done as both props and shafts had been pulled and missing.
> 
> Navigator Yachts ? Premium luxury yachts manufacturer
> 
> Navigator 4500 - Navigator Yachts, Inc.
> 
> It's actually quite amazing how many vehicles with Alberta plates are often parked in both the nearby marina parking lots.


Cool. Nice boats. :clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Nice boats. :clap::clap:


Yes, that's one very nice boat, but a bit too rich for us.

We can just manage to costs of running and maintaining our Campion 230. Moorage, maintenance, insurance, fuel etc. etc. But still enjoyable in nice weather.

Small galley, head, forward V-Berth and mid aft cabin berth, almost twin size but low headroom.

Here's a shot off James Island, and not in her cleanest best:


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh, I thought that was your boat. Still, the one you own is still great.


----------



## Dr.G.

I might be the one doing the feeding these days, but Gracie, the mom of this litter, is the one they go to for love and comfort and warmth.


----------



## Dr.G.

“Everybody is a genius. But, if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it’ll spend its whole life believing that it is stupid.” – Albert Einstein


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished the 5AM feeding. On to morning grading ................ but first, some coffee as I watch a nice sunrise. Later ................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we have to take Tao to the groomers this morning. First time at a new groomer. He has only ever known one lady, but she gave up dogs to do cats exclusively.

Be sure to watch the video on SAP today. Let me know if anyone an figure out the trick, I sure cannot.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we have to take Tao to the groomers this morning. First time at a new groomer. He has only ever known one lady, but she gave up dogs to do cats exclusively.
> 
> Be sure to watch the video on SAP today. Let me know if anyone an figure out the trick, I sure cannot.


Morning, Don. I did my student teaching in Rochester, NY in 1970, and heard about this staircase at RIT, but I never got to see it myself. Looks amazing and I can't figure it out.


----------



## Rps

Nice quote Marc. I'm doing a conversation lesson tonight using quotes and newspaper articles. One of my favourites ( and this is the Freirean bent ) is by MLK: A riot is the language of the unheard.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nice quote Marc. I'm doing a conversation lesson tonight using quotes and newspaper articles. One of my favourites ( and this is the Freirean bent ) is by MLK: A riot is the language of the unheard.
> 
> Have a great day all.


Good one, Rp. Good luck with this lesson.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!



Dr.G. said:


> Does anyone remember the name of the ship that Kim's daughter, Kacey, was on last year? Deborah saw this ship docked in the Lunenburg harbor this morning on her walk with Rudy. Wonder if it is the same ship?


Yes, thanks...as you all have already correctly sleuthed, it is Kacey's ship. It completed its school year in Lunenberg this year...first time in many years, despite the school being based there. 

Kacey so badly wanted to go with a couple of her Canadian Floatie mates to meet it, but she is way too busy with her grad and final month of high school. 

I noted yesterday that Class Afloat was using a photo of Kacey and one other Floatie Classmate to market the program. Tee hee.

Today begins the 2+ day graduation celebrations with the cap and gown ceremony tonight. Tomorrow the formal soiree with limos, fancy dresses, tuxedos, etc. Then a weekend of hard partying for the kids. Eeee.. Gad. 

And yes, Gradzilla is very excited.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks...as you all have already correctly sleuthed, it is Kacey's ship. It completed its school year in Lunenberg this year...first time in many years, despite the school being based there.
> 
> Kacey so badly wanted to go with a couple of her Canadian Floatie mates to meet it, but she is way too busy with her grad and final month of high school.
> 
> I noted yesterday that Class Afloat was using a photo of Kacey and one other Floatie Classmate to market the program. Tee hee.
> 
> Today begins the 2+ day graduation celebrations with the cap and gown ceremony tonight. Tomorrow the formal soiree with limos, fancy dresses, tuxedos, etc. Then a weekend of hard partying for the kids. Eeee.. Gad.
> 
> And yes, Gradzilla is very excited.


Graduation already??? It was only yesterday that you said she could not have a doxie puppy but could have a hedgehog. 

The folks on the ship were impressed with Rudy, who was with Deborah in Lunenburg.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon amie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah took some nice pics this morning of the red girls, Joanie, Katy and Clover.

The last two pics are of Rudy, the father of the pups, and of Rudy and his sister, Ruby. I see where the reds get their mask.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Graduation already??? It was only yesterday that you said she could not have a doxie puppy but could have a hedgehog.
> 
> The folks on the ship were impressed with Rudy, who was with Deborah in Lunenburg.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days, mon amie?


That is great to hear that Deborah met some of the ship's crew. They would have really appreciated a visit from Rudy. They are usually missing their own pets as no animals other than the occasional squid, sea cucumber, flying fish or sea faring bird come aboard. 

Hah! I'm not sure I ever, even tacitly, gave permission for a hedgehog. In any event, she wants a pet sloth now. I said her grad date will have to suffice for now. 

The puppies look great! Great work. My, how different these litter mates are from each other.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> That is great to hear that Deborah met some of the ship's crew. They would have really appreciated a visit from Rudy. They are usually missing their own pets as no animals other than the occasional squid, sea cucumber, flying fish or sea faring bird come aboard.
> 
> Hah! I'm not sure I ever, even tacitly, gave permission for a hedgehog. In any event, she wants a pet sloth now. I said her grad date will have to suffice for now.
> 
> The puppies look great! Great work. My, how different these litter mates are from each other.


A pet sloth????

Yes, there are three reds, two black & tans, and on wild boar in this litter of six.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. The pups all weighed in at just over 2 pounds each, so, to celebrate, we gave them a goat's milk/rice cereal mixture. Messy would be an understatement. I might have to post it on youtube due to the length, unless we are banned for animal abuse. Only one of the pups realized that the feeding pan was not meant to be walked or stood in as one ate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for TGIF Breakfast, but I shall start the coffee brewing as I wait for the bottles of goat's milk to warm. Later ................


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Up early as I have to set up a class room for a lesson....but al least it's Friday. Today is our anniversary...Tovah and I have been together 40 years...man that seems like a long distance travelled in a short time....

Glad to hear the bow-wows are going well. Take care all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Up early as I have to set up a class room for a lesson....but al least it's Friday. Today is our anniversary...Tovah and I have been together 40 years...man that seems like a long distance travelled in a short time....
> 
> Glad to hear the bow-wows are going well. Take care all.


Mazel tov, Rp, to both you and Tovah. Let's see, 40 years is the Ruby anniversary .......... so why not a red doxie pup, fathered by Rudy who had a sister named Ruby???? Sadly, all these pups have been taken ............. Still, my best to you and Tovah.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, enjoyed a late sleep in this morning. Be sure to check out our mini clip of a dog with an amazing way of getting over a fence and our video too of a Chinese farmer who made his own 'bionic arms'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, enjoyed a late sleep in this morning. Be sure to check out our mini clip of a dog with an amazing way of getting over a fence and our video too of a Chinese farmer who made his own 'bionic arms'.


Afternoon, Don. Doxies go under fences ...............


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Busy this week, odds & ends of stuff & such, and preparations for our road trip next week. Looking forward to the latter - heading to a lovely area of BC (Osoyoos/Oliver) - a little taste of "desert country" for us, and chance to visit as many wineries as we wish. Hopefully, it will be warm and sunny, for a little beach time as well. But whatever, it will be a nice break from our routines here, and getting out of the apartment once in a while is always appreciated. 

Dim sum tomorrow morning .. a "breakfast meeting", our last chance to compare trip notes before we hit the road early-Sunday.

I've enjoyed seeing the pup pictures Marc ... and good to read that they appear to be doing well, putting on weight, and all. 

Cheers everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. How are you and Jean today?
We are starting to wean the pups from a bottle to a pan. It is a "bit" messy at first, but they have to learn sometime. Here are some before, during and after pics of their feeding from the pan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Today on SAP, our video, "It's Not About The Nail: Is there a man alive who hasn't heard these words before?".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall wait with breakfast, but shall get some fresh coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will do just fine, thanks.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

Don, have you seen this video? It's new to me, so if its been posted before,I'm sorry.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I have not seen that video clip before, but I wonder if the bear is real. Certainly looks real to me.

How are you today? How is your sister these days?

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some of the latest puppy pics .............. taken after feeding. The ones taken during feeding are way too messy to post.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I have not seen that video clip before, but I wonder if the bear is real. Certainly looks real to me.
> 
> How are you today? How is your sister these days?
> 
> Paix, mon amie.


Hi Marc, I don't know if the video is real, some arts look fake, but a searched for any confirmation that it was a hoax and couldn't fin any. I did wander into some Youtubes of alien creatures though. There's an hour I won't get back.

We're all fine here and my sister I on a path to recovery. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Hi Marc, I don't know if the video is real, some arts look fake, but a searched for any confirmation that it was a hoax and couldn't fin any. I did wander into some Youtubes of alien creatures though. There's an hour I won't get back.
> 
> We're all fine here and my sister I on a path to recovery. Thanks for asking.


Good to hear about you and your sister, Margaret.


----------



## pm-r

Say Marc, I just realized that we have had a cute doxie standing guard outside our house for years and just patiently awaiting to help assist anyone with muddy shoes. 

Dang, two attempts to upload the photo failed. I'll try again in a bit.

Nope, it still won't upload. I've made it as small as Preview allows to 926KB and changed its name to normal text/numeral only.

The upload window says 'Please wait' and then it goes completely blank.

What gives ehmac?? 

Some more tries. Nope!!

Still no go!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Say Marc, I just realized that we have had a cute doxie standing guard outside our house for years and just patiently awaiting to help assist anyone with muddy shoes.
> 
> Dang, two attempts to upload the photo failed. I'll try again in a bit.


Interesting. Want to email it to me and see if I can post it?


----------



## pm-r

I can't seem to find any option or way to email it to you Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I can't seem to find any option or way to email it to you Marc.


Send me a PM and I shall send you my email address.


----------



## johnp

Patrick ...... wishing you success in getting the photo posted or to Marc ... anxious to see your "doxie guard"!!


----------



## pm-r

Ok.


----------



## johnp

Just remembered my doxie-in-the-shoe-planter -- fetched him, and had him pose for a photo!!


----------



## iMouse

pm-r said:


> Say Marc, I just realized that we have had a cute doxie standing guard outside our house for years and just patiently awaiting to help assist anyone with muddy shoes.


Are you sure that's not a hedgehog?

A doxie cleaning muddy footwear is demeaning.

:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> Say Marc, I just realized that we have had a cute doxie standing guard outside our house for years and just patiently awaiting to help assist anyone with muddy shoes.
> 
> Dang, two attempts to upload the photo failed. I'll try again in a bit.
> 
> Nope, it still won't upload. I've made it as small as Preview allows to 926KB and changed its name to normal text/numeral only.
> 
> The upload window says 'Please wait' and then it goes completely blank.
> 
> What gives ehmac??
> 
> Some more tries. Nope!!
> 
> Still no go!!



I'm going to try again using a new reply rather than using the Edit attach method, and I have also reduced its size further. So maybe???... We shall see...


Finally!!! Go figure!!

I hope the shot is worth it.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I'm going to try again using a new reply rather than using the Edit attach method, and I have also reduced its size further. So maybe???... We shall see...
> Finally!!! Go figure!!
> I hope the shot is worth it.


Heh, way to go!! Cute little guy!!
Your talk of such reminded me of one I had. Had totally forgot I had such ... I(we) think he/she deserves a more prominent place from now on, and will get one!!


----------



## iMouse

Cute???

If that monstrosity threatened me, I'll kill it with a stick.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, Patrick, cute pics. Still, I like the real doxies the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Cute???
> 
> If that monstrosity threatened me, I'll kill it with a stick.


Kill it??????????????? XX) Someone, pick up the doxies and run ...........


----------



## pm-r

iMouse said:


> Cute???
> 
> If that monstrosity threatened me, I'll kill it with a stick.



Sorry iMouse, and any such attempt would be foolish as Marc will tell you, doxies are tenacious and protective loyalists and the last person that didn't treat it properly and grabbed a stick, ended up at hospital with a cast iron doxie and it's imbedded teeth bite still well attached on their ankle.

The guy was so stupid that he wouldn't even drop his stick even when told to do so. And lucky for him he only got chomped on the ankle and not higher up into his 'personals' area.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sorry iMouse, and any such attempt would be foolish as Marc will tell you, doxies are tenacious and protective loyalists and the last person that didn't treat it properly and grabbed a stick, ended up at hospital with a cast iron doxie and it's imbedded teeth bite still well attached on their ankle.
> 
> The guy was so stupid that he wouldn't even drop his stick even when told to do so. And lucky for him he only got chomped on the ankle and not higher up into his 'personals' area.


Patrick, "protective loyalists" does not begin to describe a doxie. They don't come by the motto "death before dishonor" lightly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hurricane Andrea is starting to come upon us now, so if I am not up and about for Sunday Brunch you shall know that our power or phone lines have been cut. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just feeding all the doxies and letting the big ones go out front, two at a time, in the pouring rain from Hurricane Andrea. No winds over 60km/h so no major damage around here. Will start Sunday Brunch a bit later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A great video on SAP this morning as we are given a tour of a steam powered wooden box factory. The intricacies of the machinery is a amazing, considering when it was first engineered and makes for a great few moments of peaceful Sunday viewing as one marvels at yesterday's technology.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP when I get a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served at The Café Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

All quiet here today and that's a good thing. We seemed to have survived Graduation and all of the partying and celebrations. 

Now, it is time to refocus on school with final exams on the near horizon. 

I have always wondered why grad celebrations are held a month before school actually ends. Isn't that like stopping to celebrate the completion of a marathon one mile before the finish line?


----------



## iMouse

Everyone will be too busy trying to find work after school ends.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> All quiet here today and that's a good thing. We seemed to have survived Graduation and all of the partying and celebrations.
> 
> Now, it is time to refocus on school with final exams on the near horizon.
> 
> I have always wondered why grad celebrations are held a month before school actually ends. Isn't that like stopping to celebrate the completion of a marathon one mile before the finish line?


Kim, I wondered the same thing when my son graduated from high school.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Everyone will be too busy trying to find work after school ends.


True ........... but I like Kim's marathon analogy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. 5AM feeding is now over so it is on to morning grading. However, first must come coffee.


----------



## groovetube

morning G, early morning for me. A bit too early!


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Greetings from Osoyoos, BC. Arrived about noon yesterday, after leaving Burnaby at 6:30am. A nice drive, with a couple of stops along the way.Arrived to warmth and sunshine, nice to see and feel. 

After checking in, couldn't wait to get out and about a little, and start our winery touring. Daughter and I did four wineries that afternoon, .. with me tasting the wines, and she doing the driving. Heading up to Oliver this morning, and will do another few wineries on the return to Osoyoos. There's too many to hit them all, but over the next few days we'll do a good many. They're fun to see, and of course, tasting several wines while seeing them, is the real bonus.

I'm up, the ladies are still sleeping. I think I'll dress and go out for a short walk soon, and take a peak at an Osoyoos early-morning.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> morning G, early morning for me. A bit too early!


Morning, Tim. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Greetings from Osoyoos, BC. Arrived about noon yesterday, after leaving Burnaby at 6:30am. A nice drive, with a couple of stops along the way.Arrived to warmth and sunshine, nice to see and feel.
> 
> After checking in, couldn't wait to get out and about a little, and start our winery touring. Daughter and I did four wineries that afternoon, .. with me tasting the wines, and she doing the driving. Heading up to Oliver this morning, and will do another few wineries on the return to Osoyoos. There's too many to hit them all, but over the next few days we'll do a good many. They're fun to see, and of course, tasting several wines while seeing them, is the real bonus.
> 
> I'm up, the ladies are still sleeping. I think I'll dress and go out for a short walk soon, and take a peak at an Osoyoos early-morning.
> 
> Cheers everyone.


Morning, John. Have a grand time and sip a few wines for me. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

A couple of views (of Osoyoos Lake) from our balcony (taken with the iPad2 yesterday afternoon)


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and John, nice shots from your beachside room John. We used to go to Osoyoos every summer, but I now find it far too hot for me. We had friends who owned a campsite on the north end of the lake and we had our motor home parked right on the beach. We now tend to head for the shores of Saskatchewan lakes, which are much cooler with far fewer folks around. The fishing is better too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice shots, John. Hopefully, you and Jean shall have a grand time.


----------



## SINC

John, just found this shot taken from what was then Willow Beach campground back in 2004. It was a lovely spot that caught the cool breeze off the lake and to step out of the motor home onto sand was a real treat. Your current hotel would be a few miles down the lake and around the bend on the right in the photo.


----------



## johnp

Thanks Don and Marc. And yes, we're located right on the main drag, on the beach, and just a short walk/drive into the main part of town.

We went to Oliver this morning .. a lovely drive alongside vineyards, between the mountains, with so many great views of it all. We did one winery tasting before Oliver, and several on the way back to Osoyoos. Relaxing the afternoon - on the beach, inside, and in-between, etc. And dining in this eve, with me doing the cooking once again!! The ladies wanted meatloaf -- so that, with some udon noodles, and a salad (the daughter will make) will be on the menu at "John's Place in Osoyoos" this evening!!

A breezy, but warm day here today. The breeze had a nip in it early this morning, but that lightened for the afternoon. Warm on the beach, and inland, so no complaints.

We're looking forward to doing an along the Lake walk this evening after dinner.

The day's been treating us well ... hope it's been the same for everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Deborah once considered us retiring to Oliver, BC, since she likes the spot (I have never been there), but we could not afford it so we chose elsewhere.

Sounds like you are having a grand time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just finished the 5AM feeding ............ pan feeding is much easier than bottle feeding. Will put on the coffee now so it is freshly brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time now for breakfast. Anyone interested?


----------



## groovetube

morning G, breakfast time here too.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> morning G, breakfast time here too.


Morning, Tim. What might I make you for breakfast?

How is Life treating you today? Any foreign gigs on the horizon???


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Coffee sounds good ... will join you. Will wait on breakfast for a while though, and let the ladies sleep a little longer. A nice morning here in Osoyoos for my early walk - will enjoy the coffee first, then head out for a walkabout before breakfast.
Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to get my day started as well and a coffee will hit the spot.

Who let the doxies out? They're all over SAP this morning! Help!


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. What might I make you for breakfast?
> 
> How is Life treating you today? Any foreign gigs on the horizon???


great. Always a lot on the go, filling some time doing a reno on the front part of my living room/foyer area. It's been a while since I tasted dry way, and fired up my chop saw.

No far travels for now, I'd like to stay around home for a while, but a few really good domestic shows upcoming.

My wife and I are still talking about heading to Italy either this fall or late spring next year. I'd like to try being a tourist in some of the places I've been.

How are things out on the rock?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. Coffee sounds good ... will join you. Will wait on breakfast for a while though, and let the ladies sleep a little longer. A nice morning here in Osoyoos for my early walk - will enjoy the coffee first, then head out for a walkabout before breakfast.
> Cheers!!


Afternoon, John. Good weather is always good for a walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> great. Always a lot on the go, filling some time doing a reno on the front part of my living room/foyer area. It's been a while since I tasted dry way, and fired up my chop saw.
> 
> No far travels for now, I'd like to stay around home for a while, but a few really good domestic shows upcoming.
> 
> My wife and I are still talking about heading to Italy either this fall or late spring next year. I'd like to try being a tourist in some of the places I've been.
> 
> How are things out on the rock?


Good to hear, Tim. I loved Italy when I was last there, which was a lifetime ago.

All goes well here on "The Rock".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, time to get my day started as well and a coffee will hit the spot.
> 
> Who let the doxies out? They're all over SAP this morning! Help!


Don, a fine array and cover story for the doxies on SAP. One pic today is significant in that Corkie, the pup we might end up keeping, glanced up at me soon after I took her picture, and started to wag her tail. That is a good sign in terms of personality. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when I come on SAP the globe has me now in Saint John, NB. Strange. Still, great content today .......... as always.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, I know Marc, but I do not control it. In my case one time I am from Saint Albert, which does not exist and the next time I am from Edmonton. I guess I should be lucky to have it see me at all! That Mr. Bean clip, although I had seen it before, still had me rolling on the floor.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, I know Marc, but I do not control it. In my case one time I am from Saint Albert, which does not exist and the next time I am from Edmonton. I guess I should be lucky to have it see me at all! That Mr. Bean clip, although I had seen it before, still had me rolling on the floor.


Yes, so at least we know where we really are located.

Saw that Mr. Bean clip before but it is still very funny to watch. He is a classic.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yeah, I know Marc, but I do not control it. In my case one time I am from Saint Albert, which does not exist and the next time I am from Edmonton. I guess I should be lucky to have it see me at all! That Mr. Bean clip, although I had seen it before, still had me rolling on the floor.


I've noticed the same thing, sometimes I'm shown as Sidney BC and other times at North Saanich.

Then it disappears from even showing some time later, but comes back when I reload the SAP page.

Stange that it isn't using a more central server/node closer towards Victoria BC. 

Anyway, thankfully it works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The 5AM feeding is now done, as is my morning grading. All that is left is to start the OtHD Breakfast. However, first comes coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are done early today, as am I. Trying to get ready for my visit to the cardiologist tomorrow at 1:00 to get the results of all the testing done over the past month or so.

Today on SAP, a crow adopts a Canadian family in our video, a guy sucks it up for a beach babe in our mini clip and Paul Hellyer defends aliens after Stephen Hawking's warning.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. The coffee smells great -- will join you!! Thanks Marc!
A good relaxing sort of day yesterday (with lots of beach time), not sure what will be on the menu for today - suspect a little sight seeing, and etc., don't think it will be nice enough for beach time today.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you are done early today, as am I. Trying to get ready for my visit to the cardiologist tomorrow at 1:00 to get the results of all the testing done over the past month or so.
> 
> Today on SAP, a crow adopts a Canadian family in our video, a guy sucks it up for a beach babe in our mini clip and Paul Hellyer defends aliens after Stephen Hawking's warning.


Don, good luck with your cardio results tomorrow. May it all be good news.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. The coffee smells great -- will join you!! Thanks Marc!
> A good relaxing sort of day yesterday (with lots of beach time), not sure what will be on the menu for today - suspect a little sight seeing, and etc., don't think it will be nice enough for beach time today.
> Cheers!


Coffee coming right up, John. How is Jean doing these days on your holiday?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee coming right up, John. How is Jean doing these days on your holiday?


Thanks Marc. Jean's been doing pretty good. She's taking her rest when required, and sure enjoying the sights & sounds of our "adventures". She's gone on all our day 'trips' so far.
We're happy to see her up and getting about with us.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. Jean's been doing pretty good. She's taking her rest when required, and sure enjoying the sights & sounds of our "adventures". She's gone on all our day 'trips' so far.
> We're happy to see her up and getting about with us.


Good to hear, John.


----------



## SINC

From the grandchildren are such fun file: Jett's pre-school had a visitors day and his little sister Shiloh went with grandma to see what it was all about. While there, she noticed one of the volunteers had a tattoo on her leg. The minute she got home she found a marker and made herself a 'tat' too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cute, Don. Luckily, this "tat" is able to be removed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Evening all. Haven't been here for awhile, been getting to work early this week. Soon will have a break as we are down July and August. Take care talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## groovetube

evening. Been a couple days tasting drywall, had a skid of studs, and 4x10 sheets of drywall dropped in front of my house.

Was fun carrying in all those 4x10 sheets myself.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> evening. Been a couple days tasting drywall, had a skid of studs, and 4x10 sheets of drywall dropped in front of my house.
> 
> Was fun carrying in all those 4x10 sheets myself.



Ouch, my bad back aches even more just thinking of packing in *any* sheets of drywall, and aches even more when contemplating packing in any 4x10 1/2" sheets of drywall by myself - and I don't think I could even do it these days.

And why didn't the delivery people do it for you? A normal practice here, depending on the supplier, and often at no extra charge, or at least it used to be.

PS: Are you using good old wood or metal studs?


----------



## groovetube

Good old wood. Hate hate metal studs.

Had no problem with the 4x10s and there are stairs involved. I took a few doubles but after the 4th one I yanked the side papers and dropped to singles. Then the load of 2x6s. It was a good workout. There is a good difference between carrying 4x8 and 4x10, only 2 feet but fun to balance on stairs!

Should be more fun after I waterproof the basement I finish it. That'll be a lotta drywall down those stairs.

The delivery was free because it was over a certain amount, they don't carry into the house. Home Depot does, but I hate dealing with them. I prefer this long established place. Been buying lumber their for many years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Evening all. Haven't been here for awhile, been getting to work early this week. Soon will have a break as we are down July and August. Take care talk to you tomorrow.


Good to hear, Rp. Nice to have those months as a vacation.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> evening. Been a couple days tasting drywall, had a skid of studs, and 4x10 sheets of drywall dropped in front of my house.
> 
> Was fun carrying in all those 4x10 sheets myself.


XX)XX)XX) Bonne chance, Tim.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Good old wood. Hate hate metal studs.
> 
> Had no problem with the 4x10s and there are stairs involved. I took a few doubles but after the 4th one I yanked the side papers and dropped to singles. Then the load of 2x6s. It was a good workout. There is a good difference between carrying 4x8 and 4x10, only 2 feet but fun to balance on stairs!
> 
> Should be more fun after I waterproof the basement I finish it. That'll be a lotta drywall down those stairs.
> 
> The delivery was free because it was over a certain amount, they don't carry into the house. Home Depot does, but I hate dealing with them. I prefer this long established place. Been buying lumber their for many years.


Interesting. Our Home Depot will not deliver past the end of the driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for coffee and breakfast. Anyone interested?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Our Home Depot will not deliver past the end of the driveway.


good morning G.

Well that was a very long time ago, when I gutted and redid my first house, they carried into the first floor, and it was a big order. It was on the other end of town and this place wouldn't deliver there, so home depot it was, but I did hear they won't carry it in anymore either.

They wrap it, and he used the lift on the flatbed to drop it, he was here all of 5min. But, it was free!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Shooting pool in the backyard? Yep, along with the humour of Winston Churchill today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning G.
> 
> Well that was a very long time ago, when I gutted and redid my first house, they carried into the first floor, and it was a big order. It was on the other end of town and this place wouldn't deliver there, so home depot it was, but I did hear they won't carry it in anymore either.
> 
> They wrap it, and he used the lift on the flatbed to drop it, he was here all of 5min. But, it was free!


Morning, Tim. Anytime you want to do some renos here, let me know.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Shooting pool in the backyard? Yep, along with the humour of Winston Churchill today on SAP.


Morning, Don. Good WC quotes .............. and that "pool shot"??????


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Up, and at them early again this fine morning. Ladies will sleep for a while longer, while I admire the early morning, from here in our room, and in a few minutes from outside, via a walkabout. The forecast calls for a warm day ... could hit 30C.
A little wine buying this morning -- we'll drive back to a few wineries seen and wines tried over the past few days, and select a few wines to take home with us. Tough call .. but have to finally make some selections.
Ran into my brother and sister-in-law yesterday, at one of the wineries visited. They were on their way home, after a trip to Alberta, and catching a few wines along the way. Quite a surprise seeing them - hadn't seen them in a good long while.
Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Up, and at them early again this fine morning. Ladies will sleep for a while longer, while I admire the early morning, from here in our room, and in a few minutes from outside, via a walkabout. The forecast calls for a warm day ... could hit 30C.
> A little wine buying this morning -- we'll drive back to a few wineries seen and wines tried over the past few days, and select a few wines to take home with us. Tough call .. but have to finally make some selections.
> Ran into my brother and sister-in-law yesterday, at one of the wineries visited. They were on their way home, after a trip to Alberta, and catching a few wines along the way. Quite a surprise seeing them - hadn't seen them in a good long while.
> Have a good day everyone!!


Morning, John. Good luck with the wineries tours.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting tidbit on SAP this morning --

"On June 13, 1935, in one of the biggest achievements in boxing history, Braddock defeats the seemingly invincible Baer to become the heavyweight champion of the world."

Rent the movie "Cinderella Man" if you want to see this event.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow for our classic TGIF Breakfast. Hope that more of the regulars drop in to say hello. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

I'm watching, watching, always watching.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. Anytime you want to do some renos here, let me know.


well I appreciate the invitation, I'm not sure that my siamese and your doxies would make the best of friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I'm watching, watching, always watching.


Very wise, John ............. very wise.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well I appreciate the invitation, I'm not sure that my siamese and your doxies would make the best of friends.


Well, doxies are a "gentle lot" when it comes to cats. Now, badgers and wolverines on the other hand would NOT make good house guests.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the TGIF coffee going, with breakfast to follow a bit later. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will be good this morning as I finish up my work. If you think you've seen a baseball pitcher with "stuff", think again. At least not until you've seen this guy in our mini clip. Stuff like you cannot believe. And enjoy a chuckle in our video about an Indian bank robbery.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> How is Life treating you these days?


Was a long day for an old fart.

Rested now, and today will be much better.



Dr.G. said:


> Well, doxies are a "gentle lot" when it comes to cats.


I don't think he was worried about his cats.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee will be good this morning as I finish up my work. If you think you've seen a baseball pitcher with "stuff", think again. At least not until you've seen this guy in our mini clip. Stuff like you cannot believe. And enjoy a chuckle in our video about an Indian bank robbery.


Morning, Don. Talk about a breaking curve and a fadeaway screwball!!!!! Wow.

How were your test results yesterday?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Was a long day for an old fart.
> 
> Rested now, and today will be much better.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he was worried about his cats.


Good to hear, John.

If doxies will go after badgers and wolverines, cats don't cause them any fear.


----------



## Dr.G.

So very true ............. at least with some of our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

19 years ago tomorrow we were celebrating ............. at least here in my home. Those were the days.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Talk about a breaking curve and a fadeaway screwball!!!!! Wow.
> 
> How were your test results yesterday?


Cardio results were all good. Heart is getting all the blood it needs both under stress and rest. As my cardiologist said, "Once you have a heart attack, your heart is no longer normal, but in your case, it is just one level below normal." He also put me back on a new beta blocker at double the dose of the old one that my GP took me off. This is intended to slow my heart rate which is too high as it now varies from 88 to 94 at rest and it should be 70 or less in his opinion.

Still to come, another CT scan on July 8 to recheck the nodule on my left lung, that *shudders* colonoscopy and of course the eye surgery that had to be cancelled due to the infection.


----------



## iMouse

They put you to sleep, you wake-up on a bed, you fart, you go home.

But you can't drive just yet.


----------



## SINC

Not worried about that part. It's the drinking of several gallons of chalk and sitting crapping your brains out for two days that I am wary of thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cardio results were all good. Heart is getting all the blood it needs both under stress and rest. As my cardiologist said, "Once you have a heart attack, your heart is no longer normal, but in your case, it is just one level below normal." He also put me back on a new beta blocker at double the dose of the old one that my GP took me off. This is intended to slow my heart rate which is too high as it now varies from 88 to 94 at rest and it should be 70 or less in his opinion.
> 
> Still to come, another CT scan on July 8 to recheck the nodule on my left lung, that *shudders* colonoscopy and of course the eye surgery that had to be cancelled due to the infection.


Well, sounds as if you are going in the right direction, health-wise, mon ami. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> They put you to sleep, you wake-up on a bed, you fart, you go home.
> 
> But you can't drive just yet.





SINC said:


> Not worried about that part. It's the drinking of several gallons of chalk and sitting crapping your brains out for two days that I am wary of thanks.


Try a trans-penile prostate exam .................... when I told my wife about it she stopped telling me of the horror stories of a pap test. Almost passed out during the exam. XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Try a trans-penile prostate exam .................... when I told my wife about it she stopped telling me of the horror stories of a pap test. Almost passed out during the exam. XX)


Uh, no, thanks anyway. I got mine done via the fickle finger of fate and that was enough for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, no, thanks anyway. I got mine done via the fickle finger of fate and that was enough for me.


Totally different entry point for this tests. The traditional rectal exam is fine compared to this test. They are looking for polyps, or so they say. I get faint just thinking about it. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM. Anyone interested in some tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, should you need any more SAP doxie pics, here are a few more. Of course, should your readership complain about SAP "going to the dogs", I shall understand.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Well, doxies are a "gentle lot" when it comes to cats. Now, badgers and wolverines on the other hand would NOT make good house guests.


yes, the siamese is a bit let's say, overbearing. SHe's the 3rd I've had over decades, the first that wasn't an abused rescue I took in (those are fun for a few weeks...) but from a kitten. The breeder warned me that this one was all 'P and vinegar', I said I was used to it, but I wasn't quite prepared for the handful this one turned out to be. We love her but she can really try your patience more than any cat I've ever owned. Just an hour ago, she scaled the ladder I have in the reno area to the very top, then began howling at the top of her lungs because she discovered that getting down wasn't easy. I was on the phone and the person wondered why I had a baby crying here.

Definitely not for everyone I guess, but I've grown used to her antics. Now if I can get her to stop stealing the shiny silver parts to my drum kits that would help... she can pick up surprising large items and run off up or down the stairs with them.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Back home ... left Osoyoos early this morning, and it was smooth "sailing" all the way home, so made good time. One rest stop in Manning Park, to enjoy a snack, which we shared with many ground squirrels, ravens, jays, and other birds, and etc., at a picnic table in front of the Manning Park Resort -- a fun stop -- we were bombarded with all these guys, all wanting a little of what we were having!!!

A good trip, but with a weather change yesterday eve, which was to hang in today, we decided to return a day early. And the money saved on using the room for another night, will help in paying off all the wine I bought!!  

Did good in the wine purchasing. Daughter and I headed out Thursday morning and hit the wineries I had "tagged" for purchases. I managed to bring back two & a half cases (a great mix of varieties, whites & reds). "Treats" for a while!!  

The whole touring thing went well, and was lots of fun, and very informative as well, plus, we saw some very lovely facilities, and great views, and met some nice 'hosts'. Only a couple of pretentious types & facilities amongst the many we stopped into to see.

So it's back to normal for us again. The breaks are great, but always seem so short.

Cheers!!


----------



## johnp

A fire on one of the mountain-sides in Osoyoos one evening (Wednesday) during our stay. Apparently, a driver of a lumber truck jumped his truck when he lost its brakes .. the truck crashed and burst into flames, and set fire to the surrounding hillside. Bombers came in and dropped fire-retardent .. and kept it from getting worse and spreading very far. We could watch the whole thing from the balcony of our hotel. Fortunately, it did not get worse, and the driver of the truck only sustained minimal injuries. 
Not too much to see via the pictures, but this is what we saw, and could capture (from our distance away).


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> yes, the siamese is a bit let's say, overbearing. SHe's the 3rd I've had over decades, the first that wasn't an abused rescue I took in (those are fun for a few weeks...) but from a kitten. The breeder warned me that this one was all 'P and vinegar', I said I was used to it, but I wasn't quite prepared for the handful this one turned out to be. We love her but she can really try your patience more than any cat I've ever owned. Just an hour ago, she scaled the ladder I have in the reno area to the very top, then began howling at the top of her lungs because she discovered that getting down wasn't easy. I was on the phone and the person wondered why I had a baby crying here.
> 
> Definitely not for everyone I guess, but I've grown used to her antics. Now if I can get her to stop stealing the shiny silver parts to my drum kits that would help... she can pick up surprising large items and run off up or down the stairs with them.



I used to have some Siamese cats over the years some time ago, some seal points, a red point and a lilac point, but the seal points were always the most interesting.

I had one "trained", and I use the term loosely, to retrieve things. Then someone gave us a book on their origins and history which was quite interesting.

Basically they were bred my the monks in the Himalaya areas, were *much* larger than todays domestic breeds, and were "trained" to perch on tall poles surrounding their monasteries to protect to protect them from any unwanted intruders. With a whistle command, they would leap from their perches often landing on the intruder and basically shred the intruder to death.


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> I used to have some Siamese cats over the years some time ago, some seal points, a red point and a lilac point, but the seal points were always the most interesting.
> 
> I had one "trained", and I use the term loosely, to retrieve things. Then someone gave us a book on their origins and history which was quite interesting.
> 
> Basically they were bred my the monks in the Himalaya areas, were *much* larger than todays domestic breeds, and were "trained" to perch on tall poles surrounding their monasteries to protect to protect them from any unwanted intruders. With a whistle command, they would leap from their perches often landing on the intruder and basically shred the intruder to death.


funny this one would play fetch when she was younger. Damnedest thing. This one is pure bred seal point, and boy interesting doesn't cover it.

My last one was a blue point, she was much more mellow and rarely meowed, in fact she would often look like she's meowing but no sound came out. I got her from the humane society, she was really sick and no one wanted her, and while she remained a very sick kitty for most of her life, I managed to ease things so she was relatively happy for a good life. She had asthma, diabetes, and flirted with renal failure a number of times. I had to do the saline injections under her skin in her back quite often. She was a trooper though her bad spells, but managed to get healthy for long periods until a bad spell. She was great.

here's a pic of her, years ago, her name was Eliza. Giving the guilt trip for attention.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> yes, the siamese is a bit let's say, overbearing. SHe's the 3rd I've had over decades, the first that wasn't an abused rescue I took in (those are fun for a few weeks...) but from a kitten. The breeder warned me that this one was all 'P and vinegar', I said I was used to it, but I wasn't quite prepared for the handful this one turned out to be. We love her but she can really try your patience more than any cat I've ever owned. Just an hour ago, she scaled the ladder I have in the reno area to the very top, then began howling at the top of her lungs because she discovered that getting down wasn't easy. I was on the phone and the person wondered why I had a baby crying here.
> 
> Definitely not for everyone I guess, but I've grown used to her antics. Now if I can get her to stop stealing the shiny silver parts to my drum kits that would help... she can pick up surprising large items and run off up or down the stairs with them.


Tim, our doxies would teach those two Siamese cats some patience and manners.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Back home ... left Osoyoos early this morning, and it was smooth "sailing" all the way home, so made good time. One rest stop in Manning Park, to enjoy a snack, which we shared with many ground squirrels, ravens, jays, and other birds, and etc., at a picnic table in front of the Manning Park Resort -- a fun stop -- we were bombarded with all these guys, all wanting a little of what we were having!!!
> 
> A good trip, but with a weather change yesterday eve, which was to hang in today, we decided to return a day early. And the money saved on using the room for another night, will help in paying off all the wine I bought!!
> 
> Did good in the wine purchasing. Daughter and I headed out Thursday morning and hit the wineries I had "tagged" for purchases. I managed to bring back two & a half cases (a great mix of varieties, whites & reds). "Treats" for a while!!
> 
> The whole touring thing went well, and was lots of fun, and very informative as well, plus, we saw some very lovely facilities, and great views, and met some nice 'hosts'. Only a couple of pretentious types & facilities amongst the many we stopped into to see.
> 
> So it's back to normal for us again. The breaks are great, but always seem so short.
> 
> Cheers!!


Yes, it did seem like a short vacation. Still, you had a good time together.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Tim, our doxies would teach those two Siamese cats some patience and manners.


Well I wish them godspeed. We've all tried so we just a cept her quirks and antics as a given. But I've certainly learned much about patience and acceptance this go around


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Tim, our doxies would teach those two Siamese cats some patience and manners.


Hmmm...??? I wonder??

A friend came to our house with his smooth wienerdog in the summer while we were outside and his dog decided to start sniffing at my large sealpoint Siamese "Psyche", and I've never seen a dog skeddadle back to the car so fast!!

The same thing when my aunt and uncle arrived who had a smoothhair and a wirehair, and after that on later visits, they decided to just leave their wienerdogs in the car.

It would take a pretty dumb and/or much larger aggressive dog to even consider taking on such a cat!!

PS: I still have scars on my arm from when I lost grip while using an aerosol flea spray on I believe was my bluepoint over the bathtub.

She couldn't get traction on the slippery damp bathtub, so I just reached down to help it, and at the speed of a lightening bolt, she used my arm as a traction and launching ramp. 

Man did that hurt and bleed a good amount of blood!!! 

But maybe your doxies are bred to kill!!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well I wish them godspeed. We've all tried so we just a cept her quirks and antics as a given. But I've certainly learned much about patience and acceptance this go around


Patience and Acceptance would be good names for your cats, Tim.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I wonder??
> 
> A friend came to our house with his smooth wienerdog in the summer while we were outside and his dog decided to start sniffing at my large sealpoint Siamese "Psyche", and I've never seen a dog skeddadle back to the car so fast!!
> 
> The same thing when my aunt and uncle arrived who had a smoothhair and a wirehair, and after that on later visits, they decided to just leave their wienerdogs in the car.
> 
> It would take a pretty dumb and/or much larger aggressive dog to even consider taking on such a cat!!
> 
> PS: I still have scars on my arm from when I lost grip while using an aerosol flea spray on I believe was my bluepoint over the bathtub.
> 
> She couldn't get traction on the slippery damp bathtub, so I just reached down to help it, and at the speed of a lightening bolt, she used my arm as a traction and launching ramp.
> 
> Man did that hurt and bleed a good amount of blood!!!
> 
> But maybe your doxies are bred to kill!!


Patrick, doxies are not "bred to kill" ................ they are born to kill. Dachshund means "badger dog" in German. Only one of our doxies has a direct line to a German doxie, and the killer line is just about gone. They are now usually show dogs or great house pets ..................... but when called upon, their motto rings true -- "Death before dishonor".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, doxies are not "bred to kill" ................ they are born to kill. Dachshund means "badger dog" in German. Only one of our doxies has a direct line to a German doxie, and the killer line is just about gone. They are now usually show dogs or great house pets ..................... but when called upon, their motto rings true -- "Death before dishonor".



OK, but no badgers are not exactly renown to be aggressive nor attacking animals.

Not like any large aggressive self protecting siamese cat I dare say. And I'd be very surprised if anywell bred 'doxie' would even be dumb enough to even attempt or even think about attacking any such cat, and they may end up dead if they really wanted to support their "Death before dishonour" reputation.

Maybe just get them to stick to being a badger dog!! Much safer and with a longer lifespan. 

Anyway, have a good night and I hope a good day for you all tomorrow.

The pups look good and healthy, and some nice fat swollen tummies as well.


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I wonder??
> 
> A friend came to our house with his smooth wienerdog in the summer while we were outside and his dog decided to start sniffing at my large sealpoint Siamese "Psyche", and I've never seen a dog skeddadle back to the car so fast!!
> 
> The same thing when my aunt and uncle arrived who had a smoothhair and a wirehair, and after that on later visits, they decided to just leave their wienerdogs in the car.
> 
> It would take a pretty dumb and/or much larger aggressive dog to even consider taking on such a cat!!
> 
> PS: I still have scars on my arm from when I lost grip while using an aerosol flea spray on I believe was my bluepoint over the bathtub.
> 
> She couldn't get traction on the slippery damp bathtub, so I just reached down to help it, and at the speed of a lightening bolt, she used my arm as a traction and launching ramp.
> 
> Man did that hurt and bleed a good amount of blood!!!
> 
> But maybe your doxies are bred to kill!!


Siamese are definitely not cats to fool with. Mine are indoor cats, so I don't see much interaction between her and outside animals, though there was a small incident with a rather large dog, but I suspect the dog was smart because he got within 2 feet and hightailed it backwards. I saw a side to SYlvia I've never ever seen, and hope not to again. It freaked me out. But she just loves the other cat. I suspect it's probably more initial fear of a new animal, I bet she'd make good friends with a dog. I could be wrong.



Dr.G. said:


> Patience and Acceptance would be good names for your cats, Tim.


Well their names are Sylvia (siamese) and Sonja (the maine ****) . Patience and acceptance are likely things I need to spend more time considering.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Siamese are definitely not cats to fool with. Mine are indoor cats, so I don't see much interaction between her and outside animals, though there was a small incident with a rather large dog, but I suspect the dog was smart because he got within 2 feet and hightailed it backwards. I saw a side to SYlvia I've never ever seen, and hope not to again. It freaked me out. But she just loves the other cat. I suspect it's probably more initial fear of a new animal, I bet she'd make good friends with a dog. I could be wrong.
> 
> ... ...


My rather large bluepoint "Psyche" was both an indoor/outdoor cat, and she would often heel beside me without any leash like a well trained heeling dog, and without any "training", if such is even possible with any cat. 

And she and my boarder collie and my ex wive's German shepherds got along well as long as they respected each other. 

Not so with some new arriving/visiting, inquisitive sniffing dogs!!

She would even heel beside me on the the path and down to the salt water beech in front of our house, and even put her paws into the water and dabble about.

And God forbid any small fish or crab etc. that dared to venture anywhere close to where she was standing as they sometimes did. Super fast cat, and most cats seem to just love devouring any fishy smelling creatures!! 

At least she had enough sense and didn't roll in any dead fish that may have washed up on the beach as some of our dogs did.

Cats seem to like keeping clean and smelling nice, and not like super stinky dogs that seem to love to do for some strange reason.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is ready for viewing with a flash mob video to get your heart started this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is ready for viewing with a flash mob video to get your heart started this morning.


Morning, Don. Just finished the 5AM feeding, so I shall get some fresh coffee and check out SAP once I finish my morning grading. Who knew that SAP was a "good for your heart" site???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and breakfast shall come later.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Just finished the 5AM feeding, so I shall get some fresh coffee and check out SAP once I finish my morning grading. Who knew that SAP was a "good for your heart" site???


Morning Marc, I am very sure you will enjoy that video this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I am very sure you will enjoy that video this morning.


Yes, I had seen that video clip once before. It was the first time I had seen/heard this sort of classical music flash mob.


----------



## groovetube

good morning. Had another rather sleepless night, I think at some point a real time off vacation sort is needed. My mind goes into hyperdrive at night.

Well much coffee and hopefully I can get moving here.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning. Had another rather sleepless night, I think at some point a real time off vacation sort is needed. My mind goes into hyperdrive at night.
> 
> Well much coffee and hopefully I can get moving here.


Same here, Tim, but I have no vacation time in sight. My only sight is now set upon Dec. 31st, 2014 when I retire. Then I can have a bit of a rest. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The 11PM weigh in had ALL the pups over 3 pounds. So, drinks are on the house at The Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Happy Father's Day to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

have a good night G.

We're watching a show we've gotten to love 'two greedy italians'. Makes me really want to go now. The way they prepare the food, such excitement and care into the ingredients and the love of it in the end.

Makes me want to spend the day tomorrow cooking.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> have a good night G.
> 
> We're watching a show we've gotten to love 'two greedy italians'. Makes me really want to go now. The way they prepare the food, such excitement and care into the ingredients and the love of it in the end.
> 
> Makes me want to spend the day tomorrow cooking.


Thanks, Tim. I loved my time in Italy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the Sunday Brunch coffee, and then take orders for the Father's Day Brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

"Happy Father's Day" morning ... enjoyed the coffee Marc, but will have to pass on breakfast/brunch though .... the ladies are taking me to dim sum this morning, and I want to be hungry!! 
Hope it's a good day for everyone!!


----------



## SINC

Morning and Happy Father's Day to all. The rain continues here as we endure our sixth straight day of wet, cool weather. See the difference between dogs and cats in our video on SAP this morning and be sure to read "The Incident" for your morning smile!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> "Happy Father's Day" morning ... enjoyed the coffee Marc, but will have to pass on breakfast/brunch though .... the ladies are taking me to dim sum this morning, and I want to be hungry!!
> Hope it's a good day for everyone!!


Same to you, John. Enjoy your dim sum this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning and Happy Father's Day to all. The rain continues here as we endure our sixth straight day of wet, cool weather. See the difference between dogs and cats in our video on SAP this morning and be sure to read "The Incident" for your morning smile!


Morning, Don. Loved that clip of the dog and the cat ............. and the pool guard.


----------



## groovetube

we have a full day of rain it appears today, kinda a nice sunday in a way.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> we have a full day of rain it appears today, kinda a nice sunday in a way.


We had our rain yesterday, Tim. Today is full of 20C temps, sunshine and a nice ocean breeze. Father's Day BBQ weather is upon us.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... Father's Day BBQ weather is upon us.


I was treated to a Father's Day dim sum ... it was a major "yum" (and the restaurant was fully-packed early this morning with families enjoying the same) ... and some vodka from the daughter to enjoy on some of our future balcony 'breaks'!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I was treated to a Father's Day dim sum ... it was a major "yum" (and the restaurant was fully-packed early this morning with families enjoying the same) ... and some vodka from the daughter to enjoy on some of our future balcony 'breaks'!!!


Evening, John. My son and wife treated me to Chinese food from our favorite take-out place. A grand supper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. 5AM feedings come earlier each morning, or so it seems. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

From John's often good comments on Dim Sum, I find with some searching that we have a place not too far from us that serves it, and some of the Dim Sum selections I came across looks like my kind of enjoyable food.

We'll have to try it, but my wife who has enjoyed some Dim Sum with her sister etc., says it can get quite expensive depending on what one chooses. And some such preps sure do look good but quite labour intensive.

Maybe why Dim Sum was one of my very English Mother's favourites when she was born and raised in Shanghai some 103 years ago, but passed away last October.

Thanks for your reminders John, we'll have to try some of our local Dim Sum serving places.

I hope you had a good Father's Day. 

I think we're going to try large scallops and bacon at home this evening for my treat, and hoping it doesn't make my gout flare up, but I have medication in the pill drawer just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, sounds as if you too had a grand time. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. 5AM feeding is complete so it is on to grading. The semester ends today, with grades due by Friday. Then, Summer school starts on Monday. However, first comes the coffee.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, and all. How are you today? It is warm here but T-bangers will arrive this evening. Saw "Man of Steel" yesterday..... little humour and it was very dark. It was more like "Transformers" than "Superman". I thought Amy Adams was wasted in that role. For the most part it was your typical summer smashup flick.... I would say it was average approaching good on the 3 out of 5 scale. I actually thought "Fast and Furious 6" had a better plot line and the special effects were more in line with the story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, and all. How are you today? It is warm here but T-bangers will arrive this evening. Saw "Man of Steel" yesterday..... little humour and it was very dark. It was more like "Transformers" than "Superman". I thought Amy Adams was wasted in that role. For the most part it was your typical summer smashup flick.... I would say it was average approaching good on the 3 out of 5 scale. I actually thought "Fast and Furious 6" had a better plot line and the special effects were more in line with the story.


Morning, Rp. Think that I shall pass on that movie.

Busy here. How are things there?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, been very busy. So much so that I haven"t really had a chance to unpack my stuff from our move....things are beginning to settle down so that is good. Now ...off to work.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> From John's often good comments on Dim Sum, I find with some searching that we have a place not too far from us that serves it, and some of the Dim Sum selections I came across looks like my kind of enjoyable food.
> We'll have to try it, but my wife who has enjoyed some Dim Sum with her sister etc., says it can get quite expensive depending on what one chooses. And some such preps sure do look good but quite labour intensive.
> Maybe why Dim Sum was one of my very English Mother's favourites when she was born and raised in Shanghai some 103 years ago, but passed away last October.
> Thanks for your reminders John, we'll have to try some of our local Dim Sum serving places.
> I hope you had a good Father's Day.
> I think we're going to try large scallops and bacon at home this evening for my treat, and hoping it doesn't make my gout flare up, but I have medication in the pill drawer just in case.


Thanks Patrick!
… we do dim sum inexpensively .. our favourite spots are the small, ethnic, neighbourhood places, off the beaten path .. not fancy, just good and authentic. 

The fancy places in Richmond and downtown Vancouver though can be very pricey. 

We've enjoyed several places over the years. 

Cheers!!

(edit to remover reference)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, been very busy. So much so that I haven"t really had a chance to unpack my stuff from our move....things are beginning to settle down so that is good. Now ...off to work.


Good to hear, Rp. I dread our move to Lunenburg next year.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, slept a wee bit late today, but enjoyed it. I will spend the next few days getting the motor home stocked for our trip to Windthorst, SK. for Ann's brother's 40th wedding anniversary. We leave early Thursday and will spend six hours on the road to get as far as Saskatoon, then a second five hour day to get there. Add some grocery shopping in Regina and make that two six hour days. Yikes! Just checked the price of propane and see it is just under a dollar a litre at the pumps. That means it will take about $90 to fill up. The fuel tank is full of cheaper gas from last fall, but I hear gas prices in SK are nearly $1.40 so a fill up there will run over $300.

Today on SAP, 'when insults had class' and a look at the humphead parrot fish in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, slept a wee bit late today, but enjoyed it. I will spend the next few days getting the motor home stocked for our trip to Windthorst, SK. for Ann's brother's 40th wedding anniversary. We leave early Thursday and will spend six hours on the road to get as far as Saskatoon, then a second five hour day to get there. Add some grocery shopping in Regina and make that two six hour days. Yikes! Just checked the price of propane and see it is just under a dollar a litre at the pumps. That means it will take about $90 to fill up. The fuel tank is full of cheaper gas from last fall, but I hear gas prices in SK are nearly $1.40 so a fill up there will run over $300.
> 
> Today on SAP, 'when insults had class' and a look at the humphead parrot fish in our video.


Don, that "wedding photo" was great, as was the pic of the 1939 Delahaye 165. An amazing car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Deborah is not feeling well, so I have to do the 5AM feeding alone. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to feed the pups. Next will come coffee and then breakfast for us all.


----------



## pm-r

Gheese Marc. I'm still up and waaay past my PDT bedtime, and you're getting up, and I'm finally just heading for bed, and hopefully a good long nights sleep.

But I'm sure the pups will enjoy their food and you your next coffee then breakfast.

Good very late night to all from the PDT coast.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, good night Patrick.  Today on SAP, a hockey player with a drinking problem in our mini clip and a look at the world's most expensive motor home.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gheese Marc. I'm still up and waaay past my PDT bedtime, and you're getting up, and I'm finally just heading for bed, and hopefully a good long nights sleep.
> 
> But I'm sure the pups will enjoy their food and you your next coffee then breakfast.
> 
> Good very late night to all from the PDT coast.


"Early to bed and early to rise, makes a man healthy, happy and wise" ........... or so said Ben Franklin.

See you later, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Marc, good night Patrick.  Today on SAP, a hockey player with a drinking problem in our mini clip and a look at the world's most expensive motor home.


Don, saw that item about the motor home on CNN but forgot to send it to you last week. An amazing vehicle ............ if you have that sort of money. :greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, a bit early to put the coffee on but sleep eludes me so might as well be working on SAP. Today's video is a trip down memory lane that contains much truth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall put on the coffee and start the OtHD Breakfast for one and all. After a bit of grading of finals, I shall check out SAP. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, a bit early to put the coffee on but sleep eludes me so might as well be working on SAP. Today's video is a trip down memory lane that contains much truth.


Very true, Don. We DID make it .......... even with all the "risks" back then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are rather slow these days here in The Shang.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Things are rather slow these days here in The Shang.


Yes .. and for me, it seems to be much the same on most Forums, Bulletin Boards, and the like I frequent (to get and post travel info, dining, and other stuff & such).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes .. and for me, it seems to be much the same on most Forums, Bulletin Boards, and the like I frequent (to get and post travel info, dining, and other stuff & such).


Afternoon, John. How is Life treating you these days? How is Jean???


----------



## Dr.G.

Wonder if some 4PM High Tea can bring some of our regulars back to The Shang? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to a dinner at Memorial celebrating those profs who have 35/40/45 years of service. In that this is the end of my 36th year at Memorial, I think that they are a bit late.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Going to a dinner at Memorial celebrating those profs who have 35/40/45 years of service. In that this is the end of my 36th year at Memorial, I think that they are a bit late.


Enjoy Marc .. that's a good long while you've been there!!

Jean's back has been "acting up" since we got back from the Osoyoos trip -- I suspect a reaction to Jean having done a little too much while away (enjoying herself!!). Hopefully, it will calm down soon, it's been rather 'nasty' over the past couple of days, wth frequent muscle spasms, and the like.

We had a good time, there always seems to be some price to be paid for such, eh!! 

I've been busy posting reviews of the stuff & such we saw/did while away (our dining, wineries visited, and etc.). It's fun, and keeps me 'busy'. Otherwise, not much on the go until our next time away -- hopefully, that will take place some time around the daughter's birthday in July -- it will be our bithday treat to her (we're thinking of a return to Harrison Hot Springs).

Hope you enjoy that dinner engagment this evening!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Enjoy Marc .. that's a good long while you've been there!!
> 
> Jean's back has been "acting up" since we got back from the Osoyoos trip -- I suspect a reaction to Jean having done a little too much while away (enjoying herself!!). Hopefully, it will calm down soon, it's been rather 'nasty' over the past couple of days, wth frequent muscle spasms, and the like.
> 
> We had a good time, there always seems to be some price to be paid for such, eh!!
> 
> I've been busy posting reviews of the stuff & such we saw/did while away (our dining, wineries visited, and etc.). It's fun, and keeps me 'busy'. Otherwise, not much on the go until our next time away -- hopefully, that will take place some time around the daughter's birthday in July -- it will be our bithday treat to her (we're thinking of a return to Harrison Hot Springs).
> 
> Hope you enjoy that dinner engagment this evening!!


Thanks, John. We leave in about 1/2.
Sorry to hear that Jean is not feeling that well.


----------



## iMouse

So, you don't have to pay tonight?


----------



## SINC

Hope your dinner went well Marc, and congratulations on your years of service and accomplishments at MUN over these many years. Well done, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Congrats on 36 years G!


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> So, you don't have to pay tonight?





SINC said:


> Hope your dinner went well Marc, and congratulations on your years of service and accomplishments at MUN over these many years. Well done, mon ami.





groovetube said:


> Congrats on 36 years G!


Thanks one and all. Deborah and I had a grand time last night. I got a mantle clock with the Memorial logo on the face of the clock. The president of Memorial mentioned me, saying that I was the youngest person there who had at least 35 years of experience and was still not yet 65 years of age. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The pups have been fed, the big doxies have been fed and I am going to start grading finals. However, first I need some coffee which Deborah is currently making.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Marc. Congratulations on your long service.

I'm sort of celebrating my new MacBook Air. I say sort of because its a bit of a letdown. The computer is beautiful, don't get me wrong. But I've been using an iPad since they were first introduced and thought I was missing out not having a computer. Things are so much easier on the iPad. 

But I'm sure I will get used to the computer and use it all the time.

We're in for another dreary day here. The wind is blowing like crazy and it's been thundering most of the night. Oh well, I guess I can stay in and find ways to use my new toy!

Take care, margaret


----------



## groovetube

that's interesting that after using an ipad that you consider it to be much easier to use. I don't use an ipad enough so still prefer a computer still, but my guess is once everyone is used to iPad/tablet formats, they will soon not consider using old school computers with mice, and consider *pads as computers.

Scary thought. 

Looks like a nice day out there today starting up.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> We're in for another dreary day here. The wind is blowing like crazy and it's been thundering most of the night. Oh well, I guess I can stay in and find ways to use my new toy!
> 
> Take care, margaret


Oh no, don't tell me that Margaret, we are leaving for Windthorst this morning, trying to make Saskatoon today.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I have to finish tomorrow's SAP before I can begin to hook up the tow vehicle and get outta Dodge. Hope the rain holds off until that chore is done. Should get away by 9:00. A wonderful LEGO machine today on the SAP video and if you want to learn to think, read fiction.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.

Marc I bet you never thought you would have so many years in St. John's when you first got there....and I bet it flew by as well.
Don have a safe trip.

Margaret, interesting that you "sort of" like the Air, I've been struggling with that decision and was leaning towards the Air....but I find I pick up my Playbook most often than sit down in front of my mini.....maybe I should play with the iPad some more and see.

Off to work so have a great day everyone.


----------



## SINC

I too am leaning towards an air for my next machine, but I will say this; owning both an iPad 2 and a MPB laptop, the iPad is not a machine for serious work. It just lacks so many functions of a laptop, that if I had only a single machine it would sure not be an iPad. I cannot even do a simple task like update my web page daily with it. For me it is pretty much a toy for watching videos and playing the odd game. And don't even get me started on the keyboard on the iPad. No speed possible at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Marc. Congratulations on your long service.
> 
> I'm sort of celebrating my new MacBook Air. I say sort of because its a bit of a letdown. The computer is beautiful, don't get me wrong. But I've been using an iPad since they were first introduced and thought I was missing out not having a computer. Things are so much easier on the iPad.
> 
> But I'm sure I will get used to the computer and use it all the time.
> 
> We're in for another dreary day here. The wind is blowing like crazy and it's been thundering most of the night. Oh well, I guess I can stay in and find ways to use my new toy!
> 
> Take care, margaret


Morning, Margaret, and thanks for the compliment.

Good luck with your MBA. I am still learning about my MBP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I have to finish tomorrow's SAP before I can begin to hook up the tow vehicle and get outta Dodge. Hope the rain holds off until that chore is done. Should get away by 9:00. A wonderful LEGO machine today on the SAP video and if you want to learn to think, read fiction.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Marc I bet you never thought you would have so many years in St. John's when you first got there....and I bet it flew by as well.
> Don have a safe trip.
> 
> Margaret, interesting that you "sort of" like the Air, I've been struggling with that decision and was leaning towards the Air....but I find I pick up my Playbook most often than sit down in front of my mini.....maybe I should play with the iPad some more and see.
> 
> Off to work so have a great day everyone.


Morning, Rp. No, everyone figured, including myself, that I would stay for 2-3 years. Still, I have no regrets. When I retire, I shall have put in 37 full academic years.


----------



## winwintoo

I gave away my computers when I got the iPad - grandkids needed computers for school and I wasn't doing much that required a computer. I've had one for short periods since then, but didn't use them enough to warrant keeping them.

I considered getting a cheap windows computer, but I knew I would be disappointed. I'm glad I got this MBA and once I figure out the new OS (new to me), I'm sure I'll really like it.

Since I wasn't working on anything and mainly connected to the internet for entertainment, the iPad served me very well. I do like to have a real file system though and Don's right the keyboard on an iPad is not the best although I got pretty good at it. I even bought an external keyboard in hopes of being more productive, but the lack of a trackpad on the external keyboard meant that it got in the way more than helped.

If I had to choose, I think I'd pick the MBA. There is one app on the iPad that I would really miss, but when I had only the iPad there was always that feeling of missing out.

Don, it's really pouring here now and the sky looks like it's going to be a long pour. And it's windy. But you know what it's like. By the time you get here, it'll be all over


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Very sunny and warm here today, with more this weekend. Might be taking the pups out back for the first time outside if the temps get to over 20C. We shall see.


----------



## iMouse

Cut the grass nice and short Marc.

We don't want the poor wee lads getting their bits all entangled.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon Shang ... Hadn't planned to have soup today, but with this "feels & looks like fall" spring day, making and enjoying some soup seems most-appropriate for our dinner. With some fresh veggies bought this morning, turkey stock (I had frozen), and some chicken breast meat leftovers from yesterday, we're good to go (with added touches of herbs & spices, and maybe some noodles, and/or the like).

Off to the balcony for a 'break' very soon -- if we can 'stand' it!! Some white in the glass for she, some vodka for me ... which might help to overcome the cool temperature and breeze!! 

Cheers all!!

and edit to 'update' --
We much-enjoyed our balcony break ... and while there, decided to add perogies to our soup-du-jour (have some Cheemo store-bought ones in the freezer).


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang from a very rainy wet and flooding Calgary, 

The city has declared a state of emergency and has requested evacuation of 6 communities along the river. The city experienced serious damage when a similar storm system went through in 2005, and this is already shaping up to be worse. 

Our community is supposed to sit tight where we are for now and await instructions....but not here:









Congratulations Marc on your long service to MUN. Not many people stay with the same job for very long anymore - you and Lee (he has a similar length of employment with his company) are the exception rather than the norm these days.


----------



## johnp

KIm .... good wishes for some positive changes for what's happening your way. We haven't heard anything from Jean's grand-daugher, and hope all's well her way (they're located in Calgary, but we haven't a clue where they are located with respect to the flooding that's happening).


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Cut the grass nice and short Marc.
> 
> We don't want the poor wee lads getting their bits all entangled.


I shall, John. Thanks for the reminder.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon Shang ... Hadn't planned to have soup today, but with this "feels & looks like fall" spring day, making and enjoying some soup seems most-appropriate for our dinner. With some fresh veggies bought this morning, turkey stock (I had frozen), and some chicken breast meat leftovers from yesterday, we're good to go (with added touches of herbs & spices, and maybe some noodles, and/or the like).
> 
> Off to the balcony for a 'break' very soon -- if we can 'stand' it!! Some white in the glass for she, some vodka for me ... which might help to overcome the cool temperature and breeze!!
> 
> Cheers all!!
> 
> and edit to 'update' --
> We much-enjoyed our balcony break ... and while there, decided to add perogies to our soup-du-jour (have some Cheemo store-bought ones in the freezer).


Evening, John. Vodka would help with the coolness you folks are experiencing. It works for the Russians during their winter months.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang from a very rainy wet and flooding Calgary,
> 
> The city has declared a state of emergency and has requested evacuation of 6 communities along the river. The city experienced serious damage when a similar storm system went through in 2005, and this is already shaping up to be worse.
> 
> Our community is supposed to sit tight where we are for now and await instructions....but not here:
> 
> View attachment 29466
> 
> 
> Congratulations Marc on your long service to MUN. Not many people stay with the same job for very long anymore - you and Lee (he has a similar length of employment with his company) are the exception rather than the norm these days.


Thanks for the kudos, Kim. Yes, fewer and fewer people are sticking with the same position these days. 

Sorry to hear of the flooding in Calgary and southwestern AB. How close is it to your home?


----------



## pm-r

I just heard on the car radio that the officials are *demanding* ALL to evacuate in some low lying areas, and have sent in buses for those without transportation. The zoo was being evacuated as well.

A few hundred people stranded on their roof tops in High River after a flash flood hit.

I was just going to try checking on Okotoks where my son and his family and relatives live, and see what the conditions might be there.

Cranmore is cut off completely, and highways blocked with mud slides through the Kootnays. 

At least sister-in-law and husband got from Nelson to the BC Victoria ferry terminal today as they just called to say they caught the 3pm sailing.


----------



## winwintoo

I was shocked to read about the flooding. I don't have a TV so I'm oblivious to most disasters.

I lived in Calgary for many years, so I kinda know the area.

I just talked to my sister-in-law in Okotoks to make sure they are safe. Here on a bit of a hill, so they'll be ok, but she said the downtown area is under water. Of course High River and Black Diamond hav been evacuated.

My brother, the long haul trucker was on his way home from Langly today, but he detoured to Edmonton to avoid being stranded at Golden because the Trans Canada is closed. There is also concern about the integrity of bridges.

Here? It's been pouring all day. We haven't had a flood for several years, but we're keeping our fingers crossed.

I'm glad you are ok.


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> KIm .... good wishes for some positive changes for what's happening your way. We haven't heard anything from Jean's grand-daugher, and hope all's well her way (they're located in Calgary, but we haven't a clue where they are located with respect to the flooding that's happening).


Thanks John - The communities listed so far are Mission. Elbow Park, Stanley Park, Roxboro, Rideau and Discovery Ridge. 

- Alberta Emergency Management Agency has elevated the Provincial Operations Centre to Level 3 and is coordinating the government response to this emergency.
- Alberta Environment is monitoring weather conditions and issuing alerts and providing forecast information to partners as necessary.
- Alberta Transportation is closely monitoring the conditions of provincial highways and managing a number of closures. Check 511.alberta.ca for up-to-date road closure information.
- Alberta Health is coordinating with Alberta Health Services to review the status of all health facilities and resources in the region. 
- Alberta Parks is working to ensure the safety of all visitors to provincial parks and back country in the affected regions.

I hope Don gets to where he is going safely - things are getting rather ugly out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I just heard on the car radio that the officials are *demanding* ALL to evacuate in some low lying areas, and have sent in buses for those without transportation. The zoo was being evacuated as well.
> 
> A few hundred people stranded on their roof tops in High River after a flash flood hit.
> 
> I was just going to try checking on Okotoks where my son and his family and relatives live, and see what the conditions might be there.
> 
> Cranmore is cut off completely, and highways blocked with mud slides through the Kootnays.
> 
> At least sister-in-law and husband got from Nelson to the BC Victoria ferry terminal today as they just called to say they caught the 3pm sailing.


This does sound serious, Patrick. Deborah's brother lives out in Okotoks and her sister lives in Calgary SW.


----------



## KC4

Yes, it is getting serious. Our home will likely fare OK, but many others won't. Also, we Albertans are not accustomed to driving in flood conditions and I bet some are going to learn the hard way (as I did when I was living in Houston) that not all SUVs are built equally and some cannot safely cross water more than 10-12" deep. (Thankfully I had good insurance) 

And yes, pm-r - the Evacuation order has become a demand rather than a suggestion.


----------



## winwintoo

I kind of hope a wheel fell off the motor home and Don stayed in Edmonton. It's nasty here. The rain is really coming down and it's been going on for quite awhile. Our rains usually don't last long.

Depending what part of Okotoks Deborah's brother lives, they might be ok. My brother is on. Bit of a hill so they're ok.


----------



## SINC

Don and Ann are safely in Saskatoon after nearly seven hours of driving in a downpour all the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I kind of hope a wheel fell off the motor home and Don stayed in Edmonton. It's nasty here. The rain is really coming down and it's been going on for quite awhile. Our rains usually don't last long.
> 
> Depending what part of Okotoks Deborah's brother lives, they might be ok. My brother is on. Bit of a hill so they're ok.


Mike's ranch is on high ground, but the land does sink down towards the valley below, so part of his ranch might be flooded. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Don and Ann are safely in Saskatoon after nearly seven hours of driving in a downpour all the way.


:clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> I kind of hope a wheel fell off the motor home and Don stayed in Edmonton. It's nasty here. The rain is really coming down and it's been going on for quite awhile. Our rains usually don't last long.
> 
> Depending what part of Okotoks Deborah's brother lives, they might be ok. My brother is on. Bit of a hill so they're ok.



Man, it's brutal in some areas there. I just followed the accuweather advisory link at their Okotoks page, and some of the videos and photos are some ugly conditions.

Even some showing Cranmore with a good dump of snow for God's sake, as if they needed more s*i*t !!

News - Flooding prompts local states of emergency in some Alberta communities - The Weather Network

My son is on a hill at the north of Okotoks, but father-in-law's horse farm in the SW corner and the other side of I think the Snake River that's at the bottom that could have some potential to flood.

I don't know if it could get high enough to close the bridge/road that goes through Okotoks.

Even Black Diamond to the west is flooded and got over 72mm of rain in the last 36 hours. That's WET!!!


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Don and Ann are safely in Saskatoon after nearly seven hours of driving in a downpour all the way.


I'm glad you're safe, Don. It's eased off raining here for now, but it might just be making room for the next onslaught.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Man, it's brutal in some areas there. I just followed the accuweather advisory link at their Okotoks page, and some of the videos and photos are some ugly conditions.
> 
> Even some showing Cranmore with a good dump of snow for God's sake, as if they needed more s*i*t !!
> 
> News - Flooding prompts local states of emergency in some Alberta communities - The Weather Network
> 
> My son is on a hill at the north of Okotoks, but father-in-law's horse farm in the SW corner and the other side of I think the Snake River that's at the bottom that could have some potential to flood.
> 
> I don't know if it could get high enough to close the bridge/road that goes through Okotoks.
> 
> Even Black Diamond to the west is flooded and got over 72mm of rain in the last 36 hours. That's WET!!!


I was just watching the video clips on The Weather Network. Brutal is an apt description.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Don and Ann are safely in Saskatoon after nearly seven hours of driving in a downpour all the way.


Good to hear. Hopefully, you can find a safe way home as well when you are ready to head back. 

Stay out of Kananaskis country for a while. They'll need more than a few days to repair the damage they are getting:







Highway 66


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good to hear. Hopefully, you can find a safe way home as well when you are ready to head back.
> 
> Stay out of Kananaskis country for a while. They'll need more than a few days to repair the damage they are getting:
> View attachment 29490
> 
> Highway 66


Wow!!!! 

I recall back on August 1st, 2007, Tropical Storm Chantal dropped record rains across southeastern Newfoundland, with up to 150 millimetres of rain falling on St.John's in 48 hours. Entire roads in the city were washed away.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Good to hear. Hopefully, you can find a safe way home as well when you are ready to head back.
> 
> Stay out of Kananaskis country for a while. They'll need more than a few days to repair the damage they are getting:
> View attachment 29490
> 
> Highway 66



There seem to be lots of wash outs all over. And I read that access to Kananaskis country was blocked and impassible.

Maybe with your shot and the straight approaches, some enterprising souls will build some launch ramps to get the vehicles to leap that gaping gap.

But I sure hope they have that road blocked off somewhere, as I don't see any such signs of blockades or signs in that shot.

A beautiful area we enjoyed with some motorhome camping with son and family a few years ago on our way back from some Waterton Lake area camping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> There seem to be lots of wash outs all over. And I read that access to Kananaskis country was blocked and impassible.
> 
> Maybe with your shot and the straight approaches, some enterprising souls will build some launch ramps to get the vehicles to leap that gaping gap.
> 
> But I sure hope they have that road blocked off somewhere, as I don't see any such signs of blockades or signs in that shot.
> 
> A beautiful area we enjoyed with some motorhome camping with son and family a few years ago on our way back from some Waterton Lake area camping.


Down here in the SW corner of Alberta we got off fairly lucky. We lost a CP railroad bridge in Blairmore and town crews are working hard to protect two nearby bridges over Lyons Creek. I expect CP will be in quite a panic to get this rebuilt as damage on the more Northerly line sounds much more extensive.

However it sounds like much of High River is underwater. I believe they had to evacuate one of the evacuation centres.

View attachment 29498


----------



## eMacMan

Was talking to a trucker at dinner tonight. Said he was up in the Yukon a couple of weeks ago and a number of rivers were in extreme flood. Said several small villages had been wiped out. He was most upset because this had not even received a mention on the news. Thought that was because they were native villages.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Was talking to a trucker at dinner tonight. Said he was up in the Yukon a couple of weeks ago and a number of rivers were in extreme flood. Said several small villages had been wiped out. He was most upset because this had not even received a mention on the news. Thought that was because they were native villages.


I received a similar messages from my eldest son in Whitehorse Yk with similar stories, and he as an active outdoorsy/paragliding person got involved with some of the recent super rain in his area, and just got his truck retrieved from such a wet condition yesterday after him having to abandon his truck and get rescued and finally retrieved.

Many in the much lower flood areas seem to be having to cope on their own, and not all are Native settlement areas. A real bummer!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, you picture demonstrates the amazing force of the surging water and how it can take out a bridge. Hopefully, the damage was not too great to homes in the area. So, you are safe?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Was talking to a trucker at dinner tonight. Said he was up in the Yukon a couple of weeks ago and a number of rivers were in extreme flood. Said several small villages had been wiped out. He was most upset because this had not even received a mention on the news. Thought that was because they were native villages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, an amazing picture as well. Was this your son's truck?


----------



## groovetube

wow. I don't see to recall the amount of flooding that I seem to be hearing more and more, and more about in the past decade in western canada. We're now starting to hear of it here in Ontario a lot more.

Well full light at 5ish this morning so of course I'm up.


----------



## SINC

Rained all night here in Saskatoon and the forecast is for a lot more in southern Sask. where we will now head. The campground is saturated and only the gravel is water free. The grass is super soaked.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> wow. I don't see to recall the amount of flooding that I seem to be hearing more and more, and more about in the past decade in western canada. We're now starting to hear of it here in Ontario a lot more.
> 
> Well full light at 5ish this morning so of course I'm up.


Morning, Tim. From the summer of 1977 when I first came to St.John's, until 2000, there was only one major rainstorm and flooding. In the past 13 years, we have had three hurricanes and four major flooding events.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Drive carefully. Hopefully, you shall get some sunshine.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Was looking at some of the pictures.... many of my family live in Alberta and I've got to wonder about the farming out west with all the water. There's not much to stop a flood in Calgary and surrounding area. I hope things will get better, but the infrastructure repairs will be huge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Was looking at some of the pictures.... many of my family live in Alberta and I've got to wonder about the farming out west with all the water. There's not much to stop a flood in Calgary and surrounding area. I hope things will get better, but the infrastructure repairs will be huge.


Morning, Rp. I agree with your sentiments. Let us hope for the best for the folks in AB and SK.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Oldman Dam was releasing about 2000CMS yesterday. That's about 70,000CFS. Lethbridge will be seeing some flooding in the river valley from this.

View attachment 29530


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang,

Our home stayed dry, our power stayed on and our neighborhood did not need to evacuate. Our son's neighborhood did evacuate, so he'll find out later today how his home fared. I think about 20 communities were asked to evacuate within the city limits. Even our Calgary Zoo had to evacuate. 

The downtown core is closed down today - all the schools are closed....Everybody is encouraged to stay put - where ever they are and let emergency services do their work. It would be a challenge to drive anywhere in the city today . Many bridges, walkways, and underpasses are closed. Countless intersections have their traffic lights on flash and unfortunately, the roads are strewn with a bunch of flooded and abandoned vehicles.


More rain to fall today, especially in the foothills.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> Our home stayed dry, our power stayed on and our neighborhood did not need to evacuate. Our son's neighborhood did evacuate, so he'll find out later today how his home fared. I think about 20 communities were asked to evacuate within the city limits. Even our Calgary Zoo had to evacuate.
> 
> The downtown core is closed down today - all the schools are closed....Everybody is encouraged to stay put - where ever they are and let emergency services do their work. It would be a challenge to drive anywhere in the city today . Many bridges, walkways, and underpasses are closed. Countless intersections have their traffic lights on flash and unfortunately, the roads are strewn with a bunch of flooded and abandoned vehicles.
> 
> 
> More rain to fall today, especially in the foothills.


Afternoon, Kim. Glad you are safe and sound in Calgary. Sadly, many, many people are not. Yes, it is wise to just stay put and ride out this crisis. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## johnp

Daughter just contacted her daughter in Calgary -- she and husband (and all their animals) are safe from flooding where they live, but have not been able to get to their respective workplaces for the past couple of days. They both work in areas outside of the downtown, but acess to each is cut off.

Fingers crossed that the flooding will wane soon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Daughter just contacted her daughter in Calgary -- she and husband (and all their animals) are safe from flooding where they live, but have not been able to get to their respective workplaces for the past couple of days. They both work in areas outside of the downtown, but acess to each is cut off.
> 
> Fingers crossed that the flooding will wane soon!!


Good to hear that they are safe, John.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, an amazing picture as well. Was this your son's truck?


Yes it is Marc.

Not the best ad photo for a Toyota Tacoma 4x4!!! And you'll notice he tried the higher, theoretically drier route as a X-country motorbike almost got completely stuck in the lower route you can see in the top photo.

No tow trucks would go into that boondocks area, so a friend came with his 4x4 to attempt a tow out rescue but he almost got stuck as well and they gave up until the next day.

That's when his "Team Toyota" friends with their 4x4s and long tow straps were able to help rescue his Tacoma. And he treated them all with a nice steak dinner and beer at a local beef/beer pub. 

Amazing that the rescue video he posted was taken about 10:30pm, and it was as bright and light as mid-day would be down here.

BTW: Son Trevor runs and owns his MEADIAsolutions Authorized Apple dealer/service outlets (MEADIAsolutions - Apple Authorized Service, Support and Sales for the North) in Whitehorse and other centers that services all of Yukon and parts of the Northwest Territories.

He and all his staff are all Authorized Apple qualified and they don't seem to think twice about driving 500+km, one way, to do some service/delivery!! Some areas they even fly to with Air North that are considered too far to drive to.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting story, Patrick. Hopefully, things are improving for all those in the flood areas in the west.


----------



## KC4

I think things are improving somewhat ...but that could be temporary as more rainfall is expected. There has been an amazing amount of damage and devastation and it will take some time to truly understand the complete toll. Many city bridges have been closed due to suspected damage and will not likely be fully opened until they pass expert inspection. I imagine it will be years before the region can recover. 

Right now the city is still under siege; at least it feels that way with the eerie silence intermittently interrupted with wailing sirens or the heavy whomp whomp whomp of huge military helicopters passing overhead. 

Most people are thankfully heeding the City's request to stay put and not be out and about unless absolutely necessary. Some unfortunately, are putting themselves (and others) at risk by not being able to resist the opportunity to put themselves at the scenes of the most devastation. So they just become another hazard, obstacle or victim for Emergency Services to deal with. But hey, they just have to get their own amazing video to upload on You tube (with the 1000s of other videos of the same scenes) or a snapshot of themselves in front of raging water to tweet to all their friends. 

Hopefully they don't add themselves to the list of people who have already lost their lives. 

Also, too many people are going a little overboard (IMHO) and stripping the grocery store shelves bare. 

Sheesh.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I think things are improving somewhat ...but that could be temporary as more rainfall is expected. There has been an amazing amount of damage and devastation and it will take some time to truly understand the complete toll. Many city bridges have been closed due to suspected damage and will not likely be fully opened until they pass expert inspection. I imagine it will be years before the region can recover.
> 
> Right now the city is still under siege; at least it feels that way with the eerie silence intermittently interrupted with wailing sirens or the heavy whomp whomp whomp of huge military helicopters passing overhead.
> 
> Most people are thankfully heeding the City's request to stay put and not be out and about unless absolutely necessary. Some unfortunately, are putting themselves (and others) at risk by not being able to resist the opportunity to put themselves at the scenes of the most devastation. So they just become another hazard, obstacle or victim for Emergency Services to deal with. But hey, they just have to get their own amazing video to upload on You tube (with the 1000s of other videos of the same scenes) or a snapshot of themselves in front of raging water to tweet to all their friends.
> 
> Hopefully they don't add themselves to the list of people who have already lost their lives.
> 
> Also, too many people are going a little overboard (IMHO) and stripping the grocery store shelves bare.
> 
> Sheesh.


Amazing to hear of the Saddledome with water up to row 10, and the Stampede grounds flooded to a major degree. Still, the loss of life and property is the saddest part of all.

Stay safe, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My thoughts and prayers are with those in southern AB. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful sunrise. Going to check the news to see how the folks in southern AB have fared overnight. Let us hope for the best.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Marc. It looks like a nice day here, so Don and Ann should be able to enjoy the day.

I'm having coffee and reading mail and then I'll play a bit on my new computer. I haven't really sat down to use it yet. After using my iPad for everything these past few years, there isn't much I need a computer for. I'm sure I'lll use it once I get used to having it.

I used to do a lot of writing (for my own amusement) and I'd like to get back to it. Also I've started a family history that I want to work on more.

I hope the Alberta folks are starting to dry out. Several years ago, we got 6 inches of rain in an hour. No rivers here, but the storm drains couldn't handle that much water. It was bad but it was standing water, nothing li that rushing water in Alberta that took everything in its path.


----------



## groovetube

Good morning. Hope all our friends in S. Alberta and other areas are doing ok.


----------



## SINC

Pouring rain here in Windthorst. It began about 1;00 a.m. as I was out putting up my awning due to heavy winds. The 40th anniversary BBQ we are here to attend has been moved indoors. It is saturated here. Try not to miss the video on SAP today, a real chuckle.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Amazing to hear of the Saddledome with water up to row 10, and the Stampede grounds flooded to a major degree. Still, the loss of life and property is the saddest part of all.
> 
> Stay safe, mon amie.


Been awhile since I have been there but as I recall the ice level of the Saddle Dome is several feet below ground level.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Pouring rain here in Windthorst. It began about 1;00 a.m. as I was out putting up my awning due to heavy winds. The 40th anniversary BBQ we are here to attend has been moved indoors. It is saturated here. Try not to miss the video on SAP today, a real chuckle.


That doesn't sound good. Didn't that area have a lot of snow too? They probably don't need any more water.

I enjoyed the video, but as so often happens, it lead to more videos and my plan for the day has gone off the rails


----------



## iMouse

*woowootoo* ? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Marc. It looks like a nice day here, so Don and Ann should be able to enjoy the day.
> 
> I'm having coffee and reading mail and then I'll play a bit on my new computer. I haven't really sat down to use it yet. After using my iPad for everything these past few years, there isn't much I need a computer for. I'm sure I'lll use it once I get used to having it.
> 
> I used to do a lot of writing (for my own amusement) and I'd like to get back to it. Also I've started a family history that I want to work on more.
> 
> I hope the Alberta folks are starting to dry out. Several years ago, we got 6 inches of rain in an hour. No rivers here, but the storm drains couldn't handle that much water. It was bad but it was standing water, nothing li that rushing water in Alberta that took everything in its path.


Evening, Margaret. The family history sounds like a grand idea. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Been awhile since I have been there but as I recall the ice level of the Saddle Dome is several feet below ground level.


Yes, the last time I was there we sat in the second row. Hard to think that this is now under water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch shall be started soon, but first some coffee would be in order now that the 5AM doxie feeding is behind us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I went up to Signal Hill yesterday to do some whale watching. We only saw some off in the distance, and did not want to take a boat ride out to see them. Still, having seen whales up close from a small boat, it is an impressive sight.

Tales of whales bring people out to St. John's waters - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, feel free to use any of the pics from the previous posting for SAP if you need some filler content. Hope this finds you safe and dry.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, safe sure, but dry, nope. Pouring rain here again. Just went out and put up the awning so we will have a dry spot to cook later. The anniversary party went perfect as the sun appeared right at 3:00 p.m. when it started and stayed there until sunset so the BBQ went too. Good times.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, safe sure, but dry, nope. Pouring rain here again. Just went out and put up the awning so we will have a dry spot to cook later. The anniversary party went perfect as the sun appeared right at 3:00 p.m. when it started and stayed there until sunset so the BBQ went too. Good times.


Good to hear, Don. Good luck on the drive home.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny and hot 23C this afternoon. Set up the carpets and the X-pen outside for the pups, but after an hour in the shade they are too hot to let stay outside any longer. Maybe later in the afternoon if it cools off a bit we will take them outside again. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, safe sure, but dry, nope. Pouring rain here again. Just went out and put up the awning so we will have a dry spot to cook later. The anniversary party went perfect as the sun appeared right at 3:00 p.m. when it started and stayed there until sunset so the BBQ went too. Good times.


Amazing video on SAP! It's listed on YouTube as both "Russia's Got Talent" and "Ukraine's Got Talent" maybe they performed in both. They had a well deserved win in on of them.

I can't resist those talent videos. This one was awesome. The guy has a deep speaking voice, but sings, I know very little about singing but if I had to guess, I'd say its soprano?

Watch.




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## johnp

johnp said:


> Daughter just contacted her daughter in Calgary -- she and husband (and all their animals) are safe from flooding where they live, but have not been able to get to their respective workplaces for the past couple of days. They both work in areas outside of the downtown, but acess to each is cut off. Fingers crossed that the flooding will wane soon!!


A change since my last post. Jean's grand-daughter, who is just short of 7 months pregnant, developed some uncomfortable back symptoms Saturday morning, and her doctor advised her to get to the hospital. He didn't want her at home, for fear of an emergency during this flooding crisis.

Husband drove her to the hospital, and had to talk his way through two roadblocks to get from their home to the hospital. He was allowed to proceed, but advised to take extreme caution. 

They made it, and as fas as we know, she is still at the hospital. We're all anxiously awaiting further word re: her condition, and all, and hoping that she will get through this safely and quickly, and be back home for the rest of her pregnancy.

And let's hope the floods in the area subside soon - have heard some good news in that regard, but still some not-so-good news as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A change since my last post. Jean's grand-daughter, who is just short of 7 months pregnant, developed some uncomfortable back symptoms Saturday morning, and her doctor advised her to get to the hospital. He didn't want her at home, for fear of an emergency during this flooding crisis.
> 
> Husband drove her to the hospital, and had to talk his way through two roadblocks to get from their home to the hospital. He was allowed to proceed, but advised to take extreme caution.
> 
> They made it, and as fas as we know, she is still at the hospital. We're all anxiously awaiting further word re: her condition, and all, and hoping that she will get through this safely and quickly, and be back home for the rest of her pregnancy.
> 
> And let's hope the floods in the area subside soon - have heard some good news in that regard, but still some not-so-good news as well.


John, let us hope for the best for Jean's grand-daughter just as we hope for the best for those in southern AB.

How is Jean feeling today?


----------



## pm-r

Made a nice donation to the Alberta Red Cross Flood Relief last night as the least we can do, at least a nice 'feel good' feeling.

Canadian Red Cross - Canadian Red Cross

I couldn't find an address for the Salvation Army who always seem to be ready to assist and working quietly almost hidden in the background.

Now some other areas and communities downriver are getting hit with the raging river waters as it heads on its way to Hudson Bay. Bummer. 

Daughter in law has been collecting clothing and donations at her pre-school in Okotoks for those in need in Black Diamond and Turner Valley areas.

She with the help of others had to sandbag her preschool that's downtown Okotoks, close to the railway, and it just barely escaped the normally peaceful Sheep River that overflowed its banks.

Having been there, I just cannot imagine how it could have risen so far. Just bizarre!!!

Finally found it, and it seems from my Safari history I had a spelling error in my search last night. Maybe due to the red wine. 

Anyway, here it is:
Monetary donations can be made at The Salvation Army Canada & Bermuda or by calling 1-800-SAL-ARMY.

Edit:

Information page:
Alberta & Northern Territories Division


----------



## johnp

Nice to hear via radio news reports, that many of the people evacuated from several of the flooded areas of Calgary are now being allowed to return to their residences -- for a "look-see" -- and if there's no water in their places, they're being allowed to stay. A positive first step!!

.. and when out for our balcony break, we lifted our glasses to everyone there .. and of course, with some special thoughts directed to the grand-daughter!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Made a nice donation to the Alberta Red Cross Flood Relief last night as the least we can do, at least a nice 'feel good' feeling.
> 
> Canadian Red Cross - Canadian Red Cross
> 
> I couldn't find an address for the Salvation Army who always seem to be ready to assist and working quietly almost hidden in the background.
> 
> Now some other areas and communities downriver are getting hit with the raging river waters as it heads on its way to Hudson Bay. Bummer.
> 
> Daughter in law has been collecting clothing and donations at her pre-school in Okotoks for those in need in Black Diamond and Turner Valley areas.
> 
> She with the help of others had to sandbag her preschool that's downtown Okotoks, close to the railway, and it just barely escaped the normally peaceful Sheep River that overflowed its banks.
> 
> Having been there, I just cannot imagine how it could have risen so far. Just bizarre!!!
> 
> Finally found it, and it seems from my Safari history I had a spelling error in my search last night. Maybe due to the red wine.
> 
> Anyway, here it is:
> Monetary donations can be made at The Salvation Army Canada & Bermuda or by calling 1-800-SAL-ARMY.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Information page:
> Alberta & Northern Territories Division





johnp said:


> Nice to hear via radio news reports, that many of the people evacuated from several of the flooded areas of Calgary are now being allowed to return to their residences -- for a "look-see" -- and if there's no water in their places, they're being allowed to stay. A positive first step!!
> 
> .. and when out for our balcony break, we lifted our glasses to everyone there .. and of course, with some special thoughts directed to the grand-daughter!!!


Deborah's sister made it out of Calgary OK with no damage to their home. Her brother in Okotoks has not checked in so she does not know his situation.

Still, glad to know that the family of our Shang family is doing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

My Recent Travels

I have been in many places, but I've never been in Cahoots. Apparently, you can't go alone. You have to be in Cahoots with someone. I've also never been in Cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there. I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport; you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my friends, family and work. I live close so it's a short drive. I would like to go to Conclusions, but you have to jump, and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore. I have also been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go and I try not to visit there too often. I've been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm. Sometimes I'm in Capable, and I go there more often as I'm getting older. One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenaline flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age I need all the stimuli I can get! And, sometimes I think I am in Vincible but life shows me I am not. People keep telling me I'm in Denial but I'm positive I've never been there before! I have been in Deep**** many times; the older I get, the easier it is to get there. I actually kind of enjoy it there. So far, I haven't been in Continent, but my travel agent says I'll be going soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. 5AM comes earlier and earlier each morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My Recent Travels
> 
> I have been in many places, but I've never been in Cahoots. Apparently, you can't go alone. You have to be in Cahoots with someone. I've also never been in Cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there. I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport; you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my friends, family and work. I live close so it's a short drive. I would like to go to Conclusions, but you have to jump, and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore. I have also been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go and I try not to visit there too often. I've been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm. Sometimes I'm in Capable, and I go there more often as I'm getting older. One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenaline flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age I need all the stimuli I can get! And, sometimes I think I am in Vincible but life shows me I am not. People keep telling me I'm in Denial but I'm positive I've never been there before! I have been in Deep**** many times; the older I get, the easier it is to get there. I actually kind of enjoy it there. So far, I haven't been in Continent, but my travel agent says I'll be going soon.



Thanks Marc for some of your travel destinations.

I must admit that I don't really enjoy travelling too much, especially to some places, but I must admit that I have visited some of the places you mention, and some others I dare not mention, I do enjoy visiting some really nice places like Enjoyable and Delightful.

Quite nice, but still a visit to and stay at home seems to be the best. 

But I must admit that I haven't visited or been to the other Home suggestion place that many more frequent travellers seem to keep to always refer to as being the best place.

And hmmm... I haven't been to Best yet either. I'll have to google for some travel suggestions to even get there. 

PS: Those Doxies must be getting bigger by the day thanks to your and wife's dedication. I didn't realize you had and ran a full fledged registered doxie kennel until I read so at SAP's info page.

Well done, and happy travels.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang, 

Calgary finally had a mostly non-raining day, which helped greatly. Water levels are receding and about 80% of roads are open, Most of the west side of downtown is still closed to all but critical traffic.

We all went to help friends in the hardest hit areas, bringing supplies, tools, food, water and our muscles. The water was over 5 feet high in my friend’s walk in basement and garage. Things were placed up on shelves or tables, in the belief that the water, if it came in at all, would not be high enough to reach them. Wrong. Needless to say, extremely few things were salvageable.

Wheelbarrow after bin, after pail, after wheelbarrow, was filled with sodden rugs, books, binders, power tools, electronics, pictures, DVDS, CDs, insulation, furniture, shelves, christmas decorations, clothing, drywall and so on. Everything was covered in silty, slippery mud, including us. Much of our friend’s life was represented in what we were hauling out - only all of it in a muddy monochrome. I felt strange heaving some of this stuff, including a relatively new desktop machine into the dump trailer. 

You know how heavy drywall is, right? It’s worse when it’s wet. Even more miserable is insulation which has sucked up gallons of muddy water. Soggy insulation falls apart like a wet piece of bread because it can’t support it’s new weight. 

We tore the basement and subsurface garage level down to bare floors and studs. Once one side of the walls had been clawed down with a crowbar, and the soggy insulation removed, the reward was that we could just kick the other side out with a few well placed kicks. Kickboxing, only in muddy boots.

Two Calgary City Police officers stopped to check out what we were doing. After they observed us for a few minutes they spent another half hour helping us load a trailer full of this debris. I think we took about 4 twenty foot long trailers to the dump. Thankfully the city has waived dumping fees for flood related debris. 

Kacey was at another friend’s house, on rescue and recovery duty, washing and drying anything which might be salvageable. She was able to rescue quite a few things. 

My friends have not only lost household belongings but they have also lost a great portion of their riverfront property. Many yards of it have been washed away. I’m not sure what happens when your lot size is materially reduced by Mother Nature. Are you allowed to rebuild it to where it was? How can you, if the river has carved itself a new wider berth? 

Another type of flood victim has been identified as well. Those who have temporarily or permanently lost their employment due to their employer’s business shutting down because of flood damage. My brother in law’s employer (based in High River), has permanently shut down operations as the loss is too high to recover. He is one of many of these new victims. 

Maybe it is still shock, maybe it’s just a strong spirit, but very few people, despite the huge losses, exhaustion and having their lives splayed out on their driveways or in dumpsters, seem to be angry or very miserable. Most people are just taking it calmly and being more goodnatured than the circumstances would dictate. 

Comparing this Calgary disaster experience to my disaster experiences in Houston with Hurricanes Katrina, Ike and others, I have to say that us Canadians seem to handle it much calmer and kinder. 

Next? Wash, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Sonal

Kim, thanks for the report.... I am simply stunned by the magnitude of the damage in Calgary. And I am sure that much of it has yet to be uncovered.

It is a testament to Calgarians that they are handling the situation with relative equanimity.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> 
> Calgary finally had a mostly non-raining day, which helped greatly. Water levels are receding and about 80% of roads are open, Most of the west side of downtown is still closed to all but critical traffic.
> 
> We all went to help friends in the hardest hit areas, bringing supplies, tools, food, water and our muscles. The water was over 5 feet high in my friend’s walk in basement and garage. Things were placed up on shelves or tables, in the belief that the water, if it came in at all, would not be high enough to reach them. Wrong. Needless to say, extremely few things were salvageable.
> 
> Wheelbarrow after bin, after pail, after wheelbarrow, was filled with sodden rugs, books, binders, power tools, electronics, pictures, DVDS, CDs, insulation, furniture, shelves, christmas decorations, clothing, drywall and so on. Everything was covered in silty, slippery mud, including us. Much of our friend’s life was represented in what we were hauling out - only all of it in a muddy monochrome. I felt strange heaving some of this stuff, including a relatively new desktop machine into the dump trailer.
> 
> ... ... ...
> Maybe it is still shock, maybe it’s just a strong spirit, but very few people, despite the huge losses, exhaustion and having their lives splayed out on their driveways or in dumpsters, seem to be angry or very miserable. Most people are just taking it calmly and being more goodnatured than the circumstances would dictate.
> 
> Comparing this Calgary disaster experience to my disaster experiences in Houston with Hurricanes Katrina, Ike and others, I have to say that us Canadians seem to handle it much calmer and kinder.
> 
> Next? Wash, rinse and repeat.


They seem to be typical easy going Albertans that just take such bizarre disaster type stuff in stride - and they all seem to be like that.

Then tomorrow maybe starts and new day with those incredible breakfasts they seem to produce of: pancakes, butter, syrup, eggs, bacon, hash brown potatoes, lots of Alberta bacon, sausages and maybe a small (or large) Alberta beef steak.

The beer goes into the cooler or put on ice for later in the day.

They just seem to be like that, put up with sh*t, be happy and just carry on.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc for some of your travel destinations.
> 
> I must admit that I don't really enjoy travelling too much, especially to some places, but I must admit that I have visited some of the places you mention, and some others I dare not mention, I do enjoy visiting some really nice places like Enjoyable and Delightful.
> 
> Quite nice, but still a visit to and stay at home seems to be the best.
> 
> But I must admit that I haven't visited or been to the other Home suggestion place that many more frequent travellers seem to keep to always refer to as being the best place.
> 
> And hmmm... I haven't been to Best yet either. I'll have to google for some travel suggestions to even get there.
> 
> PS: Those Doxies must be getting bigger by the day thanks to your and wife's dedication. I didn't realize you had and ran a full fledged registered doxie kennel until I read so at SAP's info page.
> 
> Well done, and happy travels.


Morning, Patrick. Thanks for the kind words.

Yes, Deborah keeps promising to upgrade our Harbour Deep Kennel's website, but we are too busy raising and caring for the doxies. This will be our last litter here in St.John's, with maybe one more in Lunenburg. Then, that is it.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Maybe it is still shock, maybe it’s just a strong spirit, but very few people, despite the huge losses, exhaustion and having their lives splayed out on their driveways or in dumpsters, seem to be angry or very miserable. Most people are just taking it calmly and being more goodnatured than the circumstances would dictate. 

Comparing this Calgary disaster experience to my disaster experiences in Houston with Hurricanes Katrina, Ike and others, I have to say that us Canadians seem to handle it much calmer and kinder. 

Next? Wash, rinse and repeat. " 

Good for you, Kacey, et al, Kim. That's the true Alberta spirit coming through.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Kim, thanks for the report.... I am simply stunned by the magnitude of the damage in Calgary. And I am sure that much of it has yet to be uncovered.
> 
> It is a testament to Calgarians that they are handling the situation with relative equanimity.


I agree, Sonal, as does Deborah, who is from Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Summer school started at 12:01AM today, but I am only going to start teaching at 6AM. Still, first shall come some coffee now that all the doxies have been fed. Later ...........


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Kim thanks for the excellent update on the situation in Calgary. I have family out there and haven't been able to contact them as yet....I'm thinking they're busy at the moment. Will try to talk to my Mum who lives in Red Deer to hear what's going on tonight.

Big "do-ings" here today .... annual Detroit-Windsor fireworks....largest display in North America, and they've been doing it for over 50 years.... it's a great show and can hardly wait...hope the weather holds. 

Marc, I have 4 work days left before summer break and Tovah and I are anxious to start our holidays....will be doing road trips this year. Will you be Nova Scotia bound?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Awoke to strong west winds which is the norm when I have to drive the motor home westward. It never fails. Headed for home to get there tomorrow just in time to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Kim thanks for the excellent update on the situation in Calgary. I have family out there and haven't been able to contact them as yet....I'm thinking they're busy at the moment. Will try to talk to my Mum who lives in Red Deer to hear what's going on tonight.
> 
> Big "do-ings" here today .... annual Detroit-Windsor fireworks....largest display in North America, and they've been doing it for over 50 years.... it's a great show and can hardly wait...hope the weather holds.
> 
> Marc, I have 4 work days left before summer break and Tovah and I are anxious to start our holidays....will be doing road trips this year. Will you be Nova Scotia bound?


Morning, Rp. Deborah is still waiting to hear from her brother who has a ranch in Okotoks.

No trips for me this year. Deborah will be going to Lunenburg in early Aug. to oversee the renos, and will take one and maybe two doxies with her. I shall stay with the rest of the doxies and teach and start to sell off some things we do not want to take to NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Awoke to strong west winds which is the norm when I have to drive the motor home westward. It never fails. Headed for home to get there tomorrow just in time to celebrate my birthday.


Bon voyage, Don. There will be a birthday surprise waiting for you when you arrive home. Hopefully, little Tao wants a friend. Hint ............. the gift starts with a d and ends with an e. Care to guess???


----------



## Dr.G.

Found this interesting and uplifting.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Found this interesting and uplifting.



A very nice find Marc, thank you.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Deborah is still waiting to hear from her brother who has a ranch in Okotoks.
> ... ...


I wonder if he knows my son's father in law who owns his Arabian horse farm there? One never knows. 

It's right beside that huge rock bolder on the right side of #2 highway, just a few miles west of the main Okotoks turnoff road where one turns right onto the #2.


----------



## partsguy

The Okotoks Erratic?


----------



## pm-r

partsguy said:


> The Okotoks Erratic?


Thanks partsguy, I didn't know it had an official name - Okotoks Erratic - "The Big Rock".

Also, it seems I was mistaken with the #2, as that's the Highway #7.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A very nice find Marc, thank you.


No problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wonder if he knows my son's father in law who owns his Arabian horse farm there? One never knows.
> 
> It's right beside that huge rock bolder on the right side of #2 highway, just a few miles west of the main Okotoks turnoff road where one turns right onto the #2.


I will have to ask Deborah what the name of her brother's ranch is in Okotoks.


----------



## partsguy

pm-r said:


> Thanks partsguy, I didn't know it had an official name - Okotoks Erratic - "The Big Rock".
> 
> Also, it seems I was mistaken with the #2, as that's the Highway #7.


Not too many 'Big Rocks' in that neck of the woods, so I took a guess that this was the one you meant.

I hope all the people in that area are safe. Quite a bit of flooding just a bit down the road.


----------



## pm-r

partsguy said:


> Not too many 'Big Rocks' in that neck of the woods, so I took a guess that this was the one you meant.
> 
> I hope all the people in that area are safe. Quite a bit of flooding just a bit down the road.


Yup, that's the one partsguy.

I should have mentioned son's father in law's name - Bud Burton. I can't recall the name of his horse farm. Maybe I'll google for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


Sorry I'm so late here this evening Marc, but I hope you all enjoyed your Newfoundland's "Discovery Day".

And BTW, what is it celebrating?

That they discovered: doxies; that they could make some damn nice and good fast schooners, and lobster/cod fishing boats; or that someone bumped into and landed on Newfoundland by accident many years ago?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sorry I'm so late here this evening Marc, but I hope you all enjoyed your Newfoundland's "Discovery Day".
> 
> And BTW, what is it celebrating?
> 
> That they discovered: doxies; that they could make some damn nice and good fast schooners, and lobster/cod fishing boats; or that someone bumped into and landed on Newfoundland by accident many years ago?


Morning, Patrick. On Discovery Day, most people in the province join in on celebration as it is usually the kickoff to summer and the official end of winter. Discovery Day in Newfoundland and Labrador commemorates Giovanni Caboto’s (also known as John Cabot) discovery of the province’s island portion in 1497. Cabot left Europe on May 20th, 1497, aboard his vessel, the Matthew. It was a small ship, but reportedly fast and able. The crew consisted of 18 people. He reported landed near present-day Bonavista on June 24, 1497.

Doxies were first brought to the province on July 25th, 1813, so we are preparing for the great Doxie Bicentennial on that date.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the coffee brewing as I get to morning grading now that all the doxies are fed and back to sleep.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finishing up SAP before we head home. Don't miss the video today. It will give you a smile to start your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finishing up SAP before we head home. Don't miss the video today. It will give you a smile to start your day.


Morning, Don. Cute video. :lmao:

Drive carefully, mon ami.


----------



## iMouse

Where might one go on that massive page to find today's video?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Where might one go on that massive page to find today's video?


St. Albert

Morning, John. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> St. Albert
> 
> Morning, John. How is Life treating you these days?


Warm, but well, thanks Marc.

Unfortunately your answer does not help me, as I was already at the page linked in* SINC*'s signature.

I need something more like 'where on the front "page" do I click'.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Warm, but well, thanks Marc.
> 
> Unfortunately your answer does not help me, as I was already at the page linked in* SINC*'s signature.
> 
> I need something more like 'where on the front "page" do I click'.


Scroll down until you see the large clip box with a man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, Don.


----------



## iMouse

Ah, thanks.

I thought he was a singer, and although some are terribly funny, it was unlikely that this was the link I wanted.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Ah, thanks.
> 
> I thought he was a singer, and although some are terribly funny, it was unlikely that this was the link I wanted.


Glad to have been of some service, John.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang from still soggy, but getting dried out Calgary! 

Happy Birthday Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang from still soggy, but getting dried out Calgary!
> 
> Happy Birthday Don!


Afternoon, Kim. It will be amazing if the Stampede goes ahead, but Deborah said that the Calgary Spirit of volunteerism will make it happen.

Are insects a problem with all that standing water?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. "Happy Birthday" Don ... have a good one (or two), eh!!

Had an eye doctor's appointment this morning -- review of all the tests/photos, and etc. Seemed to have passed. Visual acuity has changed a touch (not enoutgh to change glasses), and good to go with the other tests done over the past several months -- new appointments made for a 6-month pressure check, and then early in the new year for another round of the tests/photos, etc.

I got a drive to the apointment this time - from the daughter - Jean came along, and I treated to dim sum after. And 'yum, it was good - more like lunch this time, than our usual more like breakfast. Our usual gang were not there though .. we made some new acquaintances. 

Cheers all.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon everyone. "Happy Birthday" Don ... have a good one (or two), eh!!
> 
> Had an eye doctor's appointment this morning -- review of all the tests/photos, and etc. Seemed to have passed. Visual acuity has changed a touch (not enoutgh to change glasses), and good to go with the other tests done over the past several months -- new appointments made for a 6-month pressure check, and then early in the new year for another round of the tests/photos, etc.
> 
> I got a drive to the apointment this time - from the daughter - Jean came along, and I treated to dim sum after. And 'yum, it was good - more like lunch this time, than our usual more like breakfast. Our usual gang were not there though .. we made some new acquaintances.
> 
> Cheers all.


Good to hear, John. I am getting new glasses due to the cataract surgery that was successful.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. I am getting new glasses due to the cataract surgery that was successful.


Marc .. good to hear the cataract surgery went so well. 

Curious .. were you wearing progessive bifocals before your surgery? and/or will you be getting such in your new glasses?


----------



## johnp

Patrick ... thought you might enjoy hearing a little more about our dim sum early-lunch this morning --

The dishes (5) ordered -- BBQ pork on steamed rice, sauteed pea leaves w/garlic sauce, deep fried squid w/peppery salt, rice flour rolls w/prawns, and steamed beef ball. Total cost, w/tax in = $22.80. 

A nice selection of dishes, well-prepared and presented, and a perfectly-sized meal for the three of us at this time -- any more, would have made it a little 'over-the-top'!!

How's the dim sum restaurant researching going over your way?

Cheers!!


----------



## pm-r

Thanks John, that sounds quite yummy and a very reasonable price as well, but squid is not one of my favourites. 

One of my eldest nephews who cooks and lives with his Asian lady friend sent me some photos of their dim sum type creations etc., and even some recommended eat out places. They all looked delicious. 

I guess we came close with some dim sum last evening when visiting sister-in-law made up some of her "spicy" chicken wings with her own recipe and seasonings, but they were quite mild and flavourful considering how much was used from a new bottle of Louisiana Hot Sauce.

Nephew and I have been looking into some of the renown insect favourites that many enjoy, but so far no suppliers nor eateries offering any such thing locally.

Now if you like HOT and SPICY dim sum type fare as my nephew does, check out some some of the video links he posted yesterday:

" Somewhere I am determined to visit while my stomach is still young enough to have years to recover. The food = chilis, chilis, and oh, not spicy enough? More chilis!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS4-RynzBNQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HQYvcWO_RI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpmxomQcpJU "

Enjoy... maybe. 

Some of that top brand chile sauce they sell looks tempting, but at $80.00±/small jar seems a bit pricy. 

Now to find a local supplier for fried grasshoppers etc. that our local Woodwards 'Specality Foods' section store used to carry many years ago here in Victoria. 

PS: On those videos etc., I only eat animal/fish/bird 'outards' but no 'innards'. And I just laughed on his reaction to trying their walnut curd thing.


----------



## iMouse

Here ya go, and remember, some of the worst ones should not be touched during preparation, for fear of transference to 'sensitive' membranes. 

Scoville scale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And some say that this company's products are the pinnacle of burning desire.

Blair's Sauces and Snacks : The Official Home of Blair's Death Sauce andExtreme Food


----------



## pm-r

iMouse said:


> Here ya go, and remember, some of the worst ones should not be touched during preparation, for fear of transference to 'sensitive' membranes.
> 
> Scoville scale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And some say that this company's products are the pinnacle of burning desire.
> 
> Blair's Sauces and Snacks : The Official Home of Blair's Death Sauce andExtreme Food



Yup. And I've even read reports that at least hand protective gloves should be worn when even handling some of the 'hottest' ones, and some pickers without using any have even been hospitalized when doing an unprotected harvest.

And such protection MUST be used when doing any slicing etc., and do not touch any part of the body, and face/eye/respiration protection is also highly recommended.

Just a wee bit too "HOT" for me thanks - BIG understatement!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .. good to hear the cataract surgery went so well.
> 
> Curious .. were you wearing progessive bifocals before your surgery? and/or will you be getting such in your new glasses?


Yes, tri-focals now in both eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. It will be amazing if the Stampede goes ahead, but Deborah said that the Calgary Spirit of volunteerism will make it happen.
> 
> Are insects a problem with all that standing water?


Yes, Stampede will go on, "Hell or High Water" albeit modified as necessary. 

The mosquito situation here is the worst many have ever seen. It has even made the news. I think with all the water and little or no city wide control measures, the mosquitos have hatched out in unprecedented numbers. Because of steep competition, the mosquitos are kamikaze...not even hesitating to bite through a thick layer of Deep Woods high DEET OFF. 

Yesterday’s flood clean-up was in a different house. These poor homeowners found out, in the hardest way, that the basement drain was nowhere near the lowest point in the floor. Oops. 

A small team of us spent a great deal of time shoving water. Yes, shoving. We found that of all the inefficient methods available to us (with the very limited generator power supply) the best of the miserable lot was to use snow shovels to push 1-5 inches of muddy water uphill to another shoveler who would catch the wave and push it along to the next shoveler who would intercept it and attempt a shot on goal (the 5 inch drain, which, at least, was conveniently banked by a 12 inch raised floor). About 10-40% of the water would leave down the drain, and the remainder would splash or flow back at us. Repeat this until a shoveler expires, throw him/her out with the debris and find another sucker, er, shovel master to replace them. Pay no mind, nope, no mind at all, to the fact that water is still seeping in from the walls almost as fast as we can get rid f it. 

I am now skills at things I never thought would be useful. Stay in school kids - I never thought I’d use typing skills either! I am now fully saturated with the knowledge of how fast I can run in rubber boots while pushing a 16” snow scoop through varying depths of muddy debris filled water and neither splash my fellow shovelers nor lose the forward momentum of the sludge. Extra points awarded for:

- using only our internal organs to stop the rapid forward motion of our entire body when our shovels catch a rock under the water and need to stop instantly. 
- successful execution of popular water dives, with points equal to the level of difficulty or pain. (I must say, I was getting pretty good at the flying forward one-and-a-half somersaults, pike. )

The gas guzzling generator there was sizable, but only able to run the resident sump pump (which was way out of its league) and a few lights so at least we didn’t have to work in the dark. I tried to run a 3 Hp wet vac, but after twice tripping the breakers on the generator, plunging my workmates into darkness, I thought it unwise to go for a hat-trick. What is needed is more generators or a much bigger generator, but there are only so many generators in this city and all of them seem very busy. The city cannot restore the power until all of the homes on that leg of the service, have the water securely below the level of the electrical outlets for obvious reasons. As it was, it was somewhat unnerving to think that only a pair of rubber boots protected me from all that water, filled with exhausted people, tools, gasoline canteens and electrical cords.

It will be a miracle if there aren't a bunch of incidents involving clean-up operations.

And whaddaya know? It's raining hard again.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks KC4, I enjoyed your serious but still humorous post of your and others shoving water with snow shovels, and your funny gumboot running speed etc., and so typical of most Albertans when faced with coping with such as disaster. They all just seem to pitch in and help as best that they can.

My son Ian (electrician contractor), his wife and her relatives (her Dad engineer etc.) who all live in Okotoks have been doing some incredible volunteer work, and don't seem to bat an eye. 

As I feel so helpless being so far away, I'll again post my suggestions as I did with my #91065 post. ie: Make a good decent monetary donation, and at least it can help at either or both sites: 
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-9107.html

Canadian Red Cross - Canadian Red Cross

The Salvation Army Canada & Bermuda

Or Monetary donations can be made at The Salvation Army Canada & Bermuda or by calling 1-800-SAL-ARMY.
The Salvation Army Canada & Bermuda

Information page:
Alberta & Northern Territories Division
Alberta & Northern Territories Division

And now even more hard rain, Gheese and bizarre!!!

Take care and keep safe.


----------



## pm-r

I can see it coming...

OLYMPIC SPORTS NEWS FLASH BULLETIN: 
From the official Olympics Committee, we have got and are now releasing some updated info:

A local competitor that goes by the name of KC4 from Calgary Alberta has taken the lead in the newly formed "Snow Shovel Water Flood Removal and Gum Boot Flood Racing" category.

Stay tuned for further results.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Kim, and good for all the Calgarians who are volunteers ............ and those who have lost greatly due to the flood waters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, good ideas re the donations for those of us who can't be there to help.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing as I consider what to make for breakfast. Sort of a day of celebration in that this day marks the start of my 37th year here in Canada.


----------



## iMouse

And yet you still spell cheque, check.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> And yet you still spell cheque, check.


True, and labor is spelled labor. Why change a good thing at this stage in my life. 

How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is having a tough time deciding which girl she wants to keep.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. To our western ehmac kin I hope the weather will soon turn kind to you.

Marc we saw World War Z last night. If you're a zombie fan, read Walking Dead, I don't think this is your movie. Not your typical Z-film, but very entertaining. For one thing, our dead friends don't drag themselves around in this one...they scurry like a river of ants. Pitt does a very nice job in his role and for the most part nothing is over the top in this visual novel. I would say it borders on 4 out of 5....more good than average.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Coffee sounds great Marc .. thanks! And "Happy 1'st Day of your 37'th Year in Canada"!!

Patrick -- thanks for the video links to the Chinese food -- will play them through later today, and enjoy. Jean and I don't do anything too hot & spicy, but the daughter enjoys such, and has been to China, where she tried a few of the "weird & wonderful", and she always uses a hot sauce on most everything. I often wonder what lines her tongue and mouth!!

Have a fine day everyone!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah is having a tough time deciding which girl she wants to keep.


Yes .. I can see why!! Some cute, eh!!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, back home feels good, but then again, so did the open road. Got dozens of BD wishes online yesterday and even a phone call from one of my old office managers who I have not seen in many long years. 

Good vid on SAP today of bloopers in the news.

And best of all, I got a new lamp from Ann's sister and very appropriate for a Rider fan:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. To our western ehmac kin I hope the weather will soon turn kind to you.
> 
> Marc we saw World War Z last night. If you're a zombie fan, read Walking Dead, I don't think this is your movie. Not your typical Z-film, but very entertaining. For one thing, our dead friends don't drag themselves around in this one...they scurry like a river of ants. Pitt does a very nice job in his role and for the most part nothing is over the top in this visual novel. I would say it borders on 4 out of 5....more good than average.


Morning, Rp. Yes, our thoughts go out to those out west. Hopefully, things will start to get better for them sooner than later.

No, I am not a fan of zombie movies or TV shows. I have seen the clips and while the special effects look interesting, I shall pass on this one.

So, how is Life treating you these days? How are Tovah and MayBelle?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Coffee sounds great Marc .. thanks! And "Happy 1'st Day of your 37'th Year in Canada"!!
> 
> Have a fine day everyone!





johnp said:


> Yes .. I can see why!! Some cute, eh!!


Thanks, John. Yes, this is what everyone who sees the pups seem to say. They are growing daily and have another month here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies before some of them venture out into the new homes.

How is Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome back, Don. Cool lamp. CFL season starts soon so you shall have a grand use for it.


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Thanks KC4, I enjoyed your serious but still humorous post of your and others shoving water with snow shovels, and your funny gumboot running speed etc., and so typical of most Albertans when faced with coping with such as disaster. They all just seem to pitch in and help as best that they can.
> 
> My son Ian (electrician contractor), his wife and her relatives (her Dad engineer etc.) who all live in Okotoks have been doing some incredible volunteer work, and don't seem to bat an eye.


Thanks, most of us are trying to keep our sense of humor intact about the situation as much as possible. 

We Albertans really appreciate all of the donations of money, time and equipment and especially the expressions of good will directed to us. 



pm-r said:


> I can see it coming...
> 
> OLYMPIC SPORTS NEWS FLASH BULLETIN:
> From the official Olympics Committee, we have got and are now releasing some updated info:
> 
> A local competitor that goes by the name of KC4 from Calgary Alberta has taken the lead in the newly formed "Snow Shovel Water Flood Removal and Gum Boot Flood Racing" category.
> 
> Stay tuned for further results.


Hah! I may enter the soggy drywall discus throw too. 



Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Kim, and good for all the Calgarians who are volunteers ............ and those who have lost greatly due to the flood waters.


I am not alone, by far. I can't say I know anyone in this city who is not helping out in some way...by providing labor, vehicles, clothing, equipment, food, shelter, storage, funds, cleaning supplies... you name it. People are just giving and giving. 

Young kids come to the clean-up sites with tupperwares full of cookies and rice krispie squares they made as treats for the clean-up crews. 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing as I consider what to make for breakfast. Sort of a day of celebration in that this day marks the start of my 37th year here in Canada.


Congratulations on your 37th year here! 


iMouse said:


> And yet you still spell cheque, check.


Better than czech, mate.


----------



## KC4

Many pets and other things have been displaced by the disaster and there are dozens of photos circulating through various media trying to get them back to their rightful place..

Here's just one of them:
Lost and found: One Soggy Bottom Boys Band groupie. Please return to George Clooney ASAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks, most of us are trying to keep our sense of humor intact about the situation as much as possible.
> 
> We Albertans really appreciate all of the donations of money, time and equipment and especially the expressions of good will directed to us.
> 
> 
> Hah! I may enter the soggy drywall discus throw too.
> 
> 
> I am not alone, by far. I can't say I know anyone in this city who is not helping out in some way...by providing labor, vehicles, clothing, equipment, food, shelter, storage, funds, cleaning supplies... you name it. People are just giving and giving.
> 
> Young kids come to the clean-up sites with tupperwares full of cookies and rice krispie squares they made as treats for the clean-up crews.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your 37th year here!
> 
> Better than czech, mate.


Yes, Deborah has told me of the times she volunteered, along with 12,000 other people in Calgary, for the 1988 Olympics.

Kudos to you all. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Many pets and other things have been displaced by the disaster and there are dozens of photos circulating through various media trying to get them back to their rightful place..
> 
> Here's just one of them:
> Lost and found: One Soggy Bottom Boys Band groupie. Please return to George Clooney ASAP.
> View attachment 29793


Yee haw .............. The Belle of Mississippi. :clap:


----------



## johnp

Great reports Kim ... they've helped so much for us to understand what's happening there.

It's sounds like such a daunting task .. good to see/read about the real spirit of cooperation taking place. And good wishes to the City for the Stampede, and all.

The grand-daughter is doing better. She and her husband had a bit of a scare last Saturday -- she's 7 months pregnant, and her doctor told her to go to the hospital (because of some lower back pains, et al). They got through road blocks, and made it, and thankfully, she was determined 'ok', and was released to return home (thank goodness she had one to return to!!). She's been told her baby will be wanting to see the world 'early' ... so we're all wondering how early that will be.

Take care .... and thanks again for keeping us all postd on the happenings there.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Many pets and other things have been displaced by the disaster and there are dozens of photos circulating through various media trying to get them back to their rightful place..
> Here's just one of them:
> Lost and found: One Soggy Bottom Boys Band groupie. Please return to George Clooney ASAP.
> View attachment 29793


Kim .... I think I finally figured out how to do multiple quotes!! Sorry, would have done that with my previous posting, had I tried what I just did, and found it worked!! Getting older, eh!! 




Dr.G. said:


> Yee haw .............. The Belle of Mississippi. :clap:


.. I'll second that!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Kim .... I think I finally figured out how to do multiple quotes!! Sorry, would have done that with my previous posting, had I tried what I just did, and found it worked!! Getting older, eh!!
> 
> 
> 
> .. I'll second that!!




Care to share your secret John, assuming it's faster and easier than the sometimes rather clumsy method I have used. And Kim is probably too busy volunteering to explain her method.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> johnp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim .... I think I finally figured out how to do multiple quotes!! Sorry, would have done that with my previous posting, had I tried what I just did, and found it worked!! Getting older, eh!!
> 
> ... .../QUOTE]
> 
> Care to share your secret John, assuming it's faster and easier than the sometimes rather clumsy method I have used. And Kim is probably too busy volunteering to explain her method.
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick .... not a big secret I'm sure, but I copied the respective quotes over to my text editor, added some comments, then copied such back to the test thread, previewed, and viola, it worked. Then did the same for real back on The Shang thread.
> 
> I had wanted to ask others how they did it .. but was afraid to!!
> 
> Little conquests often mean a lot to us "older" folks ..
Click to expand...


----------



## partsguy

Umm ... dudes ... see on the posts where it says 'Quote'?

Now, look right next to that button. The one with the quotation mark and the + sign?

So, when you want to reply to multiple posts, just hit the "+ sign until you've got all the posts selected (they'll turn red when they're selected), then hit the 'Post reply' button down on the bottom of the page.

Very simple, very easy.


----------



## partsguy

johnp said:


> Kim .... I think I finally figured out how to do multiple quotes!! Sorry, would have done that with my previous posting, had I tried what I just did, and found it worked!! Getting older, eh!!
> 
> 
> 
> .. I'll second that!!





pm-r said:


> Care to share your secret John, assuming it's faster and easier than the sometimes rather clumsy method I have used. And Kim is probably too busy volunteering to explain her method.





johnp said:


> pm-r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick .... not a big secret I'm sure, but I copied the respective quotes over to my text editor, added some comments, then copied such back to the test thread, previewed, and viola, it worked. Then did the same for real back on The Shang thread.
> 
> I had wanted to ask others how they did it .. but was afraid to!!
> 
> Little conquests often mean a lot to us "older" folks ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> partsguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm ... dudes ... see on the posts where it says 'Quote'?
> 
> Now, look right next to that button. The one with the quotation mark and the + sign?
> 
> So, when you want to reply to multiple posts, just hit the "+ sign until you've got all the posts selected, then hit the 'Post reply' button down on the bottom of the page.
> 
> Very simple, very easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?
Click to expand...


----------



## pm-r

OK, let me see if this works.

I didn't clue-in at first, then realized I had to click the "+ thingy for EACH message to select the ones I wanted.




johnp said:


> pm-r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick .... not a big secret I'm sure, but I copied the respective quotes over to my text editor, added some comments, then copied such back to the test thread, previewed, and viola, it worked. Then did the same for real back on The Shang thread.
> 
> I had wanted to ask others how they did it .. but was afraid to!!
> 
> Little conquests often mean a lot to us "older" folks ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> partsguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm ... dudes ... see on the posts where it says 'Quote'?
> 
> Now, look right next to that button. The one with the quotation mark and the + sign?
> 
> So, when you want to reply to multiple posts, just hit the "+ sign until you've got all the posts selected (they'll turn red when they're selected), then hit the 'Post reply' button down on the bottom of the page.
> 
> Very simple, very easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Well gee whiz, much easier and I almost got it right.
> 
> Thanks partsguy.
> 
> I'm not sure why the "
> 
> 
> johnp said:
> 
> 
> 
> " is there, or why I'm shown as the poster for Johns reply post. ???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## johnp

partsguy said:


> Umm ... dudes ... see on the posts where it says 'Quote'?
> 
> Now, look right next to that button. The one with the quotation mark and the + sign?
> 
> So, when you want to reply to multiple posts, just hit the "+ sign until you've got all the posts selected (they'll turn red when they're selected), then hit the 'Post reply' button down on the bottom of the page.
> 
> Very simple, very easy.


Good grief ..... sounds much-easier than what I did. Will see what happens .. next time!!


----------



## partsguy

pm-r said:


> OK, let me see if this works.
> 
> I didn't clue-in at first, then realized I had to click the "+ thingy for EACH message to select the ones I wanted.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Well gee whiz, much easier and I almost got it right.
> 
> Thanks partsguy.





johnp said:


> Good grief ..... sounds much-easier than what I did. Will see what happens .. next time!!


Ah, technology! Ain't it wonderful?

That convoluted method shows you do know your way around 'cut' and 'paste' though!

Don't worry - as soon as you get it figured out, they'll change it.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening to The Shang ... hope the day has been treating you all well. 

And from me, particularly to Kim and Marc ..... hope the diversions along the way, with the posts re: the multiple quote postings, haven't interfered too much with the course of everyone's happenings.

We just came inside from a nice balcony break, and I've got my dinner prep's done -- a tried and true dinner lined up for today - a fish fillet for she, and pork fillet for me. Served with some fresh veggies - yam, beets, and green beans - I think we'll do ok!!

Now a little more wine in the glass(es)!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening to The Shang ... hope the day has been treating you all well.
> 
> And from me, particularly to Kim and Marc ..... hope the diversions along the way, with the posts re: the multiple quote postings, haven't interfered too much with the course of everyone's happenings.
> 
> We just came inside from a nice balcony break, and I've got my dinner prep's done -- a tried and true dinner lined up for today - a fish fillet for she, and pork fillet for me. Served with some fresh veggies - yam, beets, and green beans - I think we'll do ok!!
> 
> Now a little more wine in the glass(es)!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Evening, John. Just had some red wine and some BBQ steak with Deborah's "secret sauce" on each steak.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Sorta like *&&%$%* facebook keeps doing???
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Opps. That last reply post didn't work too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> partsguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, technology! Ain't it wonderful?
> 
> That convoluted method shows you do know your way around 'cut' and 'paste' though!
> 
> Don't worry - as soon as you get it figured out, they'll change it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Doxies and pups seem to get up at dawn, which is about 5AM. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

Move to Corner Brook. Later there.


----------



## pm-r

Long post here... skip if you like.

A bit of a delay with my posting/replying here today as I had a long appointment at our local Costco Hearing Aid Dept this afternoon, and then picked up some grocery supplies for my wife and her sister who are leaving to go to Bralorne BC tomorrow on my wife's birthday for a rather ceremonious event - scattering some of their mother's cremated ashes and planting some evergreen Honeysuckle bushes where they grew up and where their stillborn brother was buried there.

So, I was busy printing some maps, as we have no GPS devices. Yet.

But back to my hearing that has been getting worse over the last several years - it got really bad after I ended up with a super earache/infection almost two years ago in just my right ear. 

No DRr's suggested medications worked or helped, nor the ENT Specialist's surgically implanted eardrum "drain tubes".

An appointment with a recommended audiologist was made, before and after, tests done and I finally asked if any hearing aids could help. The reply was 'iffy', especially with the right ear.

Then they called up last week and wanted to do a retest with some suggestions, as the "new H/A developments were quite amazing".

OK, done, and bottom line after the hearing tests, and they had access to ALL brands and models, and it seemed impressive, but, as for their "suggestions", the audiologist said, for two H/Ds, a recommended use, so for their recommendations she said:
- the $3K model set range "*may*" work OK
- the $5k models would be a better choice
- but the $6k-$8k+ should definitely work.

I was a bit leery of her "should work" comment. Gheese, for those prices, but I felt very comfortable with her apparent knowledge, facts and presentation.

So back to todays Costco very long hearing test, and their recent recommended Kirkland Signature Premium Hearing Aids 4.0 (a top end Siemens model) recommended by some friends, as well as online reviews and forums, off I went.

Bottom line there:
- the above Kirkland H/A would work very well and was very reasonable, including all it included options, was only $2k for the pair!!

- the audiologist suggested, because of my hearing test results, the newly released Resound Forza would be a better choice.
- he also said that NO H/A could be set to such a high volume level, especially for my right ear, without getting feedback, and moulded ear pieces would be needed.
- estimated maximum price - under $3k which we could do in our $5k budget for my H/As.

So OK, let's do it, and he injected some foam stuff to make the moulds, wasn't satisfied so he did it again. Perfect he said. And then ordered, so we will see as Marc would say, but maybe that should be, we will hear.

Arriving home, my wife asked how it went and I said I had bought a $6,000.00+ birthday present for her, but it won't be available until July 16th.

Intrigued as most women are to know, I finally told her that I had ordered a $6K set of hearing aids. 

She was just ecstatic and thrilled and said that was one of her best present gifts ever!!

Total Cosco Hearing Aid price that I've checked on for other audiologist's price for the same ordered models was $6,240.00 - $8,600.00 +, moulded ear pieces additional.

Are you sitting down? - Costco's price with moulded ear inserts for the same top H/A model - $2,876.76!!!!

Any extra bluetooth etc. additional extras, if even needed, all available for $150.00 each.

Not bad I'd say, and one happy ecstatic wife in the deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Move to Corner Brook. Later there.


Nope. Same time in Corner Brook as it is here 5AM is 5AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, a fine story and a grand gift. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early with the pups so I shall start the coffee brewing now, with breakfast to come later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looked who dropped by the "What's up Dach? Comedy Club" open-mike stand up comedy skits this afternoon? Interesting that not a single foul-language word was used in any of their sketches .................. other than Steve Martin joking about having to pick up doxie puppy poop on the way into the club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some 4PM High Tea. Let's see if this will attract Sonal for some Shang-time. We shall see.


----------



## groovetube

Well it got me here.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well it got me here.


Good for you, Tim. Some Sonal Special coming right up.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## groovetube

great, you? Preparing today for a really fun show tomorrow in Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> great, you? Preparing today for a really fun show tomorrow in Toronto.


Well, break a leg, Tim. Someday I shall hear you play live. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening to The Shang ... hope the day has been treating you all well.
> ... ... ...
> Now a little more wine in the glass(es)!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Thanks John, and I'll drink to that.

But I need your Dim Sum type experience help.

My wife and her visiting sister visited Victoria's Chinatown and had lunch there, sister ordered a lunch combo, my wife their Wonton (on steroids). I've reheated some of what they couldn't finish and brought back for my dinner pleasure this evening while they're away at Gunn Lake and Bralorne.

In the wonton, there are some pieces of white things, some almost 2" long, and they have a sort of pattern on one side that I assume may have been created with some sharp knife serrations. Sister Judi wasn't sure what they were when putting the stuff into the fridge last evening, and she is very familiar with squid and loves calamari.

It sort of smells fishy so I gather it must be squid or octopus, but it's tough as hades, and I can't even chew it properly. Sort of like white rubber with essence of fish added, and what my recollection/experience when I was fist offered squid many years ago - definitely NOT my favourite dish.

So, in your experience, do you know what it might actually be?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks John, and I'll drink to that.
> 
> But I need your Dim Sum type experience help.
> 
> My wife and her visiting sister visited Victoria's Chinatown and had lunch there, sister ordered a lunch combo, my wife their Wonton (on steroids). I've reheated some of what they couldn't finish and brought back for my dinner pleasure this evening while they're away at Gunn Lake and Bralorne.
> 
> In the wonton, there are some pieces of white things, some almost 2" long, and they have a sort of pattern on one side that I assume may have been created with some sharp knife serrations. Sister Judi wasn't sure what they were when putting the stuff into the fridge last evening, and she is very familiar with squid and loves calamari.
> 
> It sort of smells fishy so I gather it must be squid or octopus, but it's tough as hades, and I can't even chew it properly. Sort of like white rubber with essence of fish added, and what my recollection/experience when I was fist offered squid many years ago - definitely NOT my favourite dish.
> 
> So, in your experience, do you know what it might actually be?


Patrick, John is the person to ask about such things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start our TGIF Breakfast soon, but first must come coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

TGIF Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. A coffee would be great Marc. How's your morning look today? 

Patrick ... didn't see your posting until this morning. I've never had a seafood wonton, but what you describe sounds like it could be squid, octopus, or cuttlefish alright ... and was 'tough' from being over-cooked. If it was this kind of seafood, cooked within wontons, and left in the soup too long, it would definitely toughen up. 

The usual wontons are made with meats like pork, chicken, and the like - meats that can withstand the temperatures, and being left soaking for long times, etc.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. A very hot week here in Alberta should dry things out. Today on SAP our video takes a look at the difference between the sexes.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. A coffee would be great Marc. How's your morning look today? .


Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. How are you and Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. A very hot week here in Alberta should dry things out. Today on SAP our video takes a look at the difference between the sexes.


 Morning, Don. Heat and sunshine should help, but I wonder about the insects that will breed in the places where there is still stagnant water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM High Tea time ............ and on the last Friday in June. Let's see who is drawn into the Shang by the lure of fresh herbal tea and freshly baked scones.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up to 4PM High Tea time ............ and on the last Friday in June. Let's see who is drawn into the Shang by the lure of fresh herbal tea and freshly baked scones.


Did somebody say "freshly-baked scones"?!! Count me in Marc ... tea and scones about now sounds perfect.

Jean and I are doing fine ... anticipating some warm weather according to the latest weather forecast, and the last one we heard, said we could set some new high records for the dates. It should get to about mid-20C today, but for the rest of the weekend, and into next week, much higher -- we could reach into the low 30's, and some inland BC areas, up to 40C. That's a little too warm for us city-dwellers.

How's the last Friday in June treating you and yours?


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Morning all. A coffee would be great Marc. How's your morning look today?
> 
> Patrick ... didn't see your posting until this morning. I've never had a seafood wonton, but what you describe sounds like it could be squid, octopus, or cuttlefish alright ... and was 'tough' from being over-cooked. If it was this kind of seafood, cooked within wontons, and left in the soup too long, it would definitely toughen up.
> 
> The usual wontons are made with meats like pork, chicken, and the like - meats that can withstand the temperatures, and being left soaking for long times, etc.



Thanks John, and your info.

"Tough" would be an understatement. And I have never had any wonton soup like it. As I said, wonton on steroids with: tiny cobs of corn; some green leek looking stuff; some plain pork chunks; small beef slices, also a bit chewy, and some typical minced meat in the wonton pastry, along with lots of those tough white bits. But the liquid soup part did have a nice wonton flavour.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> TGIF Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.



Thanks for the offer Marc, but I'm running a bit late today and it's 11:30+ here already.

But I can't believe its Friday again already, and the last of of June at that.

The days seem to go by as fast as hours did when I was MUCH younger, but my father warned me that that would happen when I got older, and he was sure correct about that!!


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> .... "Tough" would be an understatement. And I have never had any wonton soup like it. As I said, wonton on steroids with: tiny cobs of corn; some green leek looking stuff; some plain pork chunks; small beef slices, also a bit chewy, and some typical minced meat in the wonton pastry, along with lots of those tough white bits. But the liquid soup part did have a nice wonton flavour.


Sounds like it was a good dish though ... except for those white "leather bits", eh!! 

We're planning to head to 'our' restaurant tomorrow morning -- we enjoy the 'gang' there on Saturday mornings. We can't communicate with many of our fellow diners, but sure like to see them and share time there with them. And of course, the food -- dim sum for breakfast -- it sure works for us!!


----------



## partsguy

Our local Chinese restaurant puts squid/cuttlefish into their War Wonton and I've learnt over the years that it's for flavour only. 

The 'war' in the 'War Wonton' (or sometimes Wor Wonton, depending on dialect) just means Big Pot, and it's usually enough to feed two. Unlike regular wonton soup, it does come chock-a-block full of fresh vegetables, BBQ pork, prawn, slices of chicken meat, and other delicious things, in addition to the traditional wontons & broth.


----------



## johnp

partsguy said:


> Our local Chinese restaurant puts squid/cuttlefish into their War Wonton and I've learnt over the years that it's for flavour only.
> 
> The 'war' in the 'War Wonton' (or sometimes Wor Wonton, depending on dialect) just means Big Pot, and it's usually enough to feed two. Unlike regular wonton soup, it does come chock-a-block full of fresh vegetables, BBQ pork, prawn, slices of chicken meat, and other delicious things, in addition to the traditional wontons & broth.


Sounds good. We haven't done the larger lunch and dinner dishes at our place as yet, but suspect they likely have something similar as you and Patrick have described on those menus. The wonton dishes on their dim sum menu are just the more typical wonton, served up in small-sized bowls, and meant as a serving for one, or two (at the most).

We haven't done dinner at a Chinese restaurant in a good long while .. it was a popular thing with us at one time, when respective families got together and dined out to celebrate birthdays, and the like. Seems everyone's aged a good deal since those times, have their own lives, and all, and it's very difficult to get a group together.

We do dim sum as a threesome - and it works perfect. But it's a touch too small when it comes to enjoying and sharing larger dishes, and the like.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Did somebody say "freshly-baked scones"?!! Count me in Marc ... tea and scones about now sounds perfect.
> 
> Jean and I are doing fine ... anticipating some warm weather according to the latest weather forecast, and the last one we heard, said we could set some new high records for the dates. It should get to about mid-20C today, but for the rest of the weekend, and into next week, much higher -- we could reach into the low 30's, and some inland BC areas, up to 40C. That's a little too warm for us city-dwellers.
> 
> How's the last Friday in June treating you and yours?


Yes, we have strawberry, apple, blueberry and apricot scones, John, fresh out of the oven.

Doing well today. Lots of grading. Even though Canada Day is a holiday, it is a work day for me. Some are doing their postings today and tomorrow to have the rest of the weekend free, while others will post a great deal on Monday. No rest for the wicked, as they say. beejacon


----------



## pm-r

partsguy said:


> Our local Chinese restaurant puts squid/cuttlefish into their War Wonton and I've learnt over the years that it's for flavour only.
> 
> The 'war' in the 'War Wonton' (or sometimes Wor Wonton, depending on dialect) just means Big Pot, and it's usually enough to feed two. Unlike regular wonton soup, it does come chock-a-block full of fresh vegetables, BBQ pork, prawn, slices of chicken meat, and other delicious things, in addition to the traditional wontons & broth.


It sounds like a good plan and just leave it in the bowl!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Sounds good. We haven't done the larger lunch and dinner dishes at our place as yet, but suspect they likely have something similar as you and Patrick have described on those menus. The wonton dishes on their dim sum menu are just the more typical wonton, served up in small-sized bowls, and meant as a serving for one, or two (at the most).
> 
> We haven't done dinner at a Chinese restaurant in a good long while .. it was a popular thing with us at one time, when respective families got together and dined out to celebrate birthdays, and the like. Seems everyone's aged a good deal since those times, have their own lives, and all, and it's very difficult to get a group together.
> 
> We do dim sum as a threesome - and it works perfect. But it's a touch too small when it comes to enjoying and sharing larger dishes, and the like.


So, just add or order larger dishes, no???

I'm sure they would do that for you, especially as a regular customer.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> So, just add or order larger dishes, no???
> 
> I'm sure they would do that for you, especially as a regular customer.


Patrick .... yes, we could order some of their larger dishes 'during' their dim sum hours, and know they would accommodate our wishes ... but it's us who choose not to ... we prefer to order the smaller (and more typical dim sum) dishes to be able to try, taste, and enjoy more offerings during each of our visits.

One of these days we'll go there for either a late-lunch or early-dinner ... and see what's happening at such times. But going out later in the day has never been a priority of ours .. we enjoy the morning times, and particularly like this place because it's open so early, and fits our style.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Well, break a leg, Tim. Someday I shall hear you play live. Bonne chance, mon ami.


who knows, perhaps there's a trip to the rock in the near future.

This will be fun, though the soundcheck this afternoon was pretty soggy. It seems to be clearing up some now, we're not on til after 9.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we have strawberry, apple, blueberry and apricot scones, John, fresh out of the oven.
> 
> Doing well today. Lots of grading. Even though Canada Day is a holiday, it is a work day for me. Some are doing their postings today and tomorrow to have the rest of the weekend free, while others will post a great deal on Monday. No rest for the wicked, as they say. beejacon


Yum!! Figured you would be busy this weekend. But I'm sure you and Deborah will enjoy and make good use of the times inbetween all the work. Hope so!!


----------



## johnp

edit to delete


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> who knows, perhaps there's a trip to the rock in the near future.
> 
> This will be fun, though the soundcheck this afternoon was pretty soggy. It seems to be clearing up some now, we're not on til after 9.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. 5AM doxie puppy feeding comes earlier and earlier each morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. 5AM feeding is complete, so now I think it might be good just to try and go back to bed for a few hours. Later .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Breakfast is being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Received an email from Caman. He is well and will hopefully rejoin us here in the Shang later today to fill us all in on what is taking place in his life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rory McIlroy Faces Off Against Trolling Robot in New European Tour Commercial | Bleacher Report

Don, some fodder for the SAP grist mill???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for that link! Whatever you do, DO NOT miss the video today on SAP as an elderly firecracker has quite a surprise for Simon on Britain's Got Talent.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for that link! Whatever you do, DO NOT miss the video today on SAP as an elderly firecracker has quite a surprise for Simon on Britain's Got Talent.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP soon. Glad you liked the link.


----------



## SINC

Our son Matt's birthday was June 18, mine a week later on the 25th and grandson Jett's was yesterday. Today marks a family BBQ here at our place to celebrate all three BDs. Odd feeling entering my 70th year, but so glad to still be here and spend it with family. I am a very lucky man.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our son Matt's birthday was June 18, mine a week later on the 25th and grandson Jett's was yesterday. Today marks a family BBQ here at our place to celebrate all three BDs. Odd feeling entering my 70th year, but so glad to still be here and spend it with family. I am a very lucky man.


Kudos to the Sinclair clan, Don. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to get the fan out for the pups. With a 32C humidex reading outside, they could use a bit of a breeze inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Trying to cool down the doxies ...............


----------



## johnp

Great pictures Marc. Some wonderful expressions .... some cute!! 

We'll be getting the fans out as well .... senior humans need their cooling too, and by the sounds of what's in store for us over the next few days (with the "weather alert" and all), we'll need every fan we have (and more) to help us manage.


----------



## iMouse

Marc, what I am missing is scale.

I'd like to coo over their size, if only I could have something to judge by.


----------



## johnp

iMouse said:


> Marc, what I am missing is scale.
> 
> I'd like to coo over their size, if only I could have something to judge by.


Good point John ... it would be good to see them sized against an adult or two. They're definitely cute, but how "big/small" are they relative to their Mother, and the other adults at this time?


----------



## iMouse

Even on a standard dinner plate would do. beejacon


----------



## SINC

A great CFL game this afternoon in Edmonton. My Saskatchewan Riders 39, Eskimos 12 with five minutes or so left.


----------



## iMouse

When did you acquire ownership?


----------



## SINC

iMouse said:


> When did you acquire ownership?


I've held a Rider fan membership since 1957.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I've held a Rider fan membership since 1957.


Memories ..
"The Lions were only able to manage a 1–15–0 regular season record in their 1954 inaugural season. The team recorded their first franchise win against the Calgary Stampeders on September 18, 1954, at Empire Stadium, with By Bailey scoring the winning touchdown in a 9–4 Lions' victory. "

.. I was there, and it was the the first football game I had ever attended .. wow, what an event .. the goal posts came down, and the streets outside the stadium after the game were "alive" with excitement. (but in contrast to the hockey fiascos of today, no riots, or property damages, and the like)

We had season tickets during those early years of the team -- with seats out in the weather -- those were 'the' days!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Great pictures Marc. Some wonderful expressions .... some cute!!
> 
> We'll be getting the fans out as well .... senior humans need their cooling too, and by the sounds of what's in store for us over the next few days (with the "weather alert" and all), we'll need every fan we have (and more) to help us manage.


Well, it is still 21C and the wind has stopped, but so too has the humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Marc, what I am missing is scale.
> 
> I'd like to coo over their size, if only I could have something to judge by.





johnp said:


> Good point John ... it would be good to see them sized against an adult or two. They're definitely cute, but how "big/small" are they relative to their Mother, and the other adults at this time?





iMouse said:


> Even on a standard dinner plate would do. beejacon


Here are a few pics for scale. Gumby is about 7 inches long. Gracie, their mom, is in the background of the second pic. The teen is an average 13 year old person.


----------



## iMouse

Why is she not smiling?

I would take a couple of days to get the silly grin off of my face.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Why is she not smiling?
> 
> I would take a couple of days to get the silly grin off of my face.


My wife was sitting to her right and asked if she wanted a towel to put over her legs. She is usually talking to the pups, singing to the pups, loving the pups, etc. Her family own's Bridget, who is Gracie's sister, and they only live two houses down from us.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Why is she not smiling?
> 
> I would take a couple of days to get the silly grin off of my face.


Grin at Corkie, and this is what you will receive in return.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Still 21C but there is a nice breeze coming though the house with all the windows open. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Here are a few pics for scale. Gumby is about 7 inches long. Gracie, their mom, is in the background of the second pic. The teen is an average 13 year old person.


Errrr?, hmmm... ?? Why not just add a wooden ruler in the shots to get a size comparison?

I'm sure it would last long enough to get some size comparisons shots before they devoured it.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Errrr?, hmmm... ?? Why not just add a wooden ruler in the shots to get a size comparison?
> 
> I'm sure it would last long enough to get some size comparisons shots before they devoured it.


I'll try that, Patrick. They weigh between 4 1/2 to 6 pounds as of a day or so ago, if that helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee first before I begin Sunday Brunch. Off to look for a ruler. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a tape measure might do the trick if you cannot find a ruler. 

Our video on SAP today is of a commercial that will make you smile.


----------



## groovetube

G, those pups are uncontrollably cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a tape measure might do the trick if you cannot find a ruler.
> 
> Our video on SAP today is of a commercial that will make you smile.


Good idea, Don. I have one of those handy.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> G, those pups are uncontrollably cute.


Thanks for the compliment, Tim. They are about a pound less than what they should weigh at 6 1/2 weeks of age, but they are healthy, active, intelligent and love to be cuddled.


----------



## iMouse

Marc, their eyes still look a little cloudy, at least on camera.

Any insight on that?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Marc, their eyes still look a little cloudy, at least on camera.
> 
> Any insight on that?


No worries. The vet checked them all out this past week. It could be the camera angle. If you held one in your lap you would not see this cloudiness.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> No worries. The vet checked them all out this past week. It could be the camera angle. If you held one in your lap you would not see this cloudiness.


That's good to hear Marc.
I guess they'll be going out to new homes soon. Has Deborah decided on the female she wants to keep yet? Will all others go to new homes?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> That's good to hear Marc.
> I guess they'll be going out to new homes soon. Has Deborah decided on the female she wants to keep yet? Will all others go to new homes?


Afternoon, John. It is a toss up between Corkie, the wild boar girl, and Clover, the red girl. They both could be great show dogs. One and maybe two of the pups will go to show homes and the rest to great pet homes, with big back yards and children to play with them. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, how is Jean making out in all of your heat?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. It is a toss up between Corkie, the wild boar girl, and Clover, the red girl. They both could be great show dogs. One and maybe two of the pups will go to show homes and the rest to great pet homes, with big back yards and children to play with them. We shall see.


Thanks for that Marc. Two cuties ... tough decision.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, how is Jean making out in all of your heat?


So far so good ... 
Her back has been acting up frequently over the past couple of days though. It gave her considerable grief Saturday, when we drove to the Chinese restaurant .. but she managed to pack a small pillow between her back and the seat, and did enjoy her meal. The drive back home was a very uncomfortable one though, and she was very relieved when we got here, and she could lay down for a while. 
The pain and spasms seem to be "off & on" things .. nasty when 'on', manageable when 'off'.
We did a couple of short neighbourhood walkabouts this morning .. they were short, as she was suffering, but she thought the air and exercise was important, and might possibly help.
After a couple laydowns, she's on her computer and into her art again!! She's doesn't let it get her down!!!
Thanks for asking Marc.


----------



## iMouse

Corky looks a little apprehensive, whereas Clover looks more contemplative.

I favour Clover, but know nothing of the personality requirements for a show dog.

The light colour above her eyes makes her eyes stand-out more, and I love the 'brush' around her nose.

❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for that Marc. Two cuties ... tough decision.


All too true, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> So far so good ...
> Her back has been acting up frequently over the past couple of days though. It gave her considerable grief Saturday, when we drove to the Chinese restaurant .. but she managed to pack a small pillow between her back and the seat, and did enjoy her meal. The drive back home was a very uncomfortable one though, and she was very relieved when we got here, and she could lay down for a while.
> The pain and spasms seem to be "off & on" things .. nasty when 'on', manageable when 'off'.
> We did a couple of short neighbourhood walkabouts this morning .. they were short, as she was suffering, but she thought the air and exercise was important, and might possibly help.
> After a couple laydowns, she's on her computer and into her art again!! She's doesn't let it get her down!!!
> Thanks for asking Marc.


Sorry to hear this, John. As one who suffers from sciatica off and on, I can say I understand some of her pain. Tell her to take things slowly. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Corky looks a little apprehensive, whereas Clover looks more contemplative.
> 
> I favour Clover, but know nothing of the personality requirements for a show dog.
> 
> The light colour above her eyes makes her eyes stand-out more, and I love the 'brush' around her nose.
> 
> ❤ ❤ ❤


That "brush" around her nose is called "furnishings".

I too favor Clover, but it will be Deborah's decision since she is going for show quality. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our Canada Day Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make our classic Canada Day Breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, our video on SAP today is a look from the pilot's seat as the Snowbirds perform recently at Cold Lake, perfect for Canada Day.


----------



## groovetube

I'll be looking forward to the air show this year, hopefully i'm in town for it. I used to live in a second floor apartment on king west near roncesvailles where there were no buildings in front of us, just a full clear view of the lake and an excellent view of the air show. The jets are crazy, but I went one year to see mainly the vintage planes.


----------



## SINC

This cheerful little fellow has been sitting in a tree outside the kitchen window singing his little heart out. He must know it is Canada Day! (Turn up your volume.)

Happy Birdie


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Tim. Love watching the SnowBirds.

We get up to the sound of song birds, in that with the windows open the trees in the backyard are only a few meters away from the window.


----------



## iMouse

I won't hear the nicest morning bird from bed for a couple of months now.

The school crossing guard starts to chirp about 8:10 week-day mornings, which means I have been spared an early day.


----------



## winwintoo

Happy Canada Day!

It's shaping up to be a beautiful day here in the "flatland", not much wind, bright sunny sky.

I have a problem today though.

I'm watching The X Files on Netflix, just started season 5, and I'm hooked. I want to devour the rest in one sitting. 

I have my new MacBook Air that I want to make use of. I have some started manuscripts (doesn't that sound pretentious ) that I only have in print and I want to put them on the computer.

I found a really good book I want to read.

The best drawing app, Procreate, just updated in the App Store and I want to try out all the new features. BTW, if you have an iPad, do yourself a favor and get Procreate. Even if you can't draw (or only think you can't) you will enjoy Procreate for quick sketches.

It's a nice day and I want to get outside.

Do you see the problem. There are only 24 hours in a day.

I almost forgot. I've finally conquered some annoying health problems and now sleep an average of 10 hours straight every night.

I will have to set an alarm and switch gears every hour to experience all these things.


----------



## iMouse

Cloning.

Problem solved.


----------



## winwintoo

iMouse said:


> Cloning.
> 
> Problem solved.


But, but, if I clone myself, will each clone get to experience all th available excitement?


----------



## iMouse

No, but they can regale each other for hours on end, time permitting.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all ... hope Canada Day is finding everyone well and in good spirits!! 

I'm inside for a sit for a while, after some early-am food shopping (to catch a few bargains). Went out before 8am, to get the shopping done before it got too warm. It was already 24C here at 7:30am -- a very warm overnight and early-am for us. We hit 28C here (the last reading I could catch in the shade out on our balcony) yesterday (a scorcher out in the sun!!). It's heading to 10am here now, and at 26C, so expecting an even warmer day today. Actually, anything above the mid-20's is warm for these parts.

No particular Canada Day plans, other than just relaxing and enjoying our day. Happy to have some beverages on-hand for later, especially when outside on our balcony times.

Have a great day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> But, but, if I clone myself, will each clone get to experience all th available excitement?





iMouse said:


> No, but they can regale each other for hours on end, time permitting.


Here in NL, it is legal to clone him/herself, but the first person to do it successfully, Dr. Jason Jinglestars here at Memorial University, made his clone to do his lectures while he did research. Problem was that the clone used obscene language in each lecture. So, Dr. Jinglestars had to push his clone off of Signal Hill and into the Atlantic Ocean. However, while it is not illegal here to kill yourself, it is a crime to kill your clone. He is now serving a life sentences for making an obscene clone fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon all ... hope Canada Day is finding everyone well and in good spirits!!
> 
> I'm inside for a sit for a while, after some early-am food shopping (to catch a few bargains). Went out before 8am, to get the shopping done before it got too warm. It was already 24C here at 7:30am -- a very warm overnight and early-am for us. We hit 28C here (the last reading I could catch in the shade out on our balcony) yesterday (a scorcher out in the sun!!). It's heading to 10am here now, and at 26C, so expecting an even warmer day today. Actually, anything above the mid-20's is warm for these parts.
> 
> No particular Canada Day plans, other than just relaxing and enjoying our day. Happy to have some beverages on-hand for later, especially when outside on our balcony times.
> 
> Have a great day!!


Afternoon, John. No shopping for us, just gardening on this fine day. Sunshine and 23C with a strong wind to blow my Canadian flag out to it's fullest length. A fine Canada Day for one and all.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. No shopping for us, just gardening on this fine day. Sunshine and 23C with a strong wind to blow my Canadian flag out to it's fullest length. A fine Canada Day for one and all.


Just a walk and short shop for me this morning - I'm a sucker for bargains, and this store had two meat deals I couldn't refuse. And the walk provided some needed exercise after the night's (warm) sleep.
Your flag looks great ... I can see clearly now that the rain has gone!! Well, at least can imagine it blowing in the wind!!


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Here in NL, it is legal to clone him/herself, but the first person to do it successfully, Dr. Jason Jinglestars here at Memorial University, made his clone to do his lectures while he did research. Problem was that the clone used obscene language in each lecture. So, Dr. Jinglestars had to push his clone off of Signal Hill and into the Atlantic Ocean. However, while it is not illegal here to kill yourself, it is a crime to kill your clone. He is now serving a life sentences for making an obscene clone fall.


Thanks for the laugh Dr.G. 

I've prioritized my tasks and the day is working out.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Here in NL, it is legal to clone him/herself, but the first person to do it successfully, Dr. Jason Jinglestars here at Memorial University, made his clone to do his lectures while he did research. Problem was that the clone used obscene language in each lecture. So, Dr. Jinglestars had to push his clone off of Signal Hill and into the Atlantic Ocean. However, while it is not illegal here to kill yourself, it is a crime to kill your clone. He is now serving a life sentences for making an obscene clone fall.


Very good Marc. :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Just a walk and short shop for me this morning - I'm a sucker for bargains, and this store had two meat deals I couldn't refuse. And the walk provided some needed exercise after the night's (warm) sleep.
> Your flag looks great ... I can see clearly now that the rain has gone!! Well, at least can imagine it blowing in the wind!!


I bring my flag in at sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Thanks for the laugh Dr.G.
> 
> I've prioritized my tasks and the day is working out.


Good to hear, Margaret. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Very good Marc. :clap: :lmao:


Thanks, Patrick. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Happy Canada Day to one and all. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I bring my flag in at sunset.


Is that a hangover tradition from the days that was done to confuse any invaders such as some of the German U-Boats when they landed on your Eastern shores??


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Is that a hangover tradition from the days that was done to confuse any invaders such as some of the German U-Boats when they landed on your Eastern shores??


No, it is just a tradition that I started back when I first had a home here. So, at dawn the flag goes out and at sunset the flag comes in. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The doxies have been fed so time to think of those who venture on in to The Café Chez Marc here in The Shang. Anyone for some tea or coffee to start the day?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the coffee sounds just fine. Today on SAP, a shot of our fireworks last night, Rory versus the Robot video you alerted me to, always wear underwear and a pre-nup agreement senior style to get your day started with a smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad you could use that robo-golf clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very quiet in The Shang these days. Guess everyone is busy. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

For those who have requested some perspective re the length/size of a doxie pup, each of the rungs in their X-pen are 2 inches apart from the next rung. So, you do the math to get a sense of the length of the doxie puppy.


----------



## iMouse

My little girl is not so small after all. ❤


----------



## johnp

iMouse said:


> My little girl is not so small after all. ❤


... and she has an eye open for you John!!


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> My little girl is not so small after all. ❤


How big is she, John? Or, are you making a reference to Clover?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the first OtHD Breakfast for July. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> How big is she, John? Or, are you making a reference to Clover?


Clover.

You may recall that she was my pick of the two being considered, and probably the pick of the litter for me.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Very quiet in The Shang these days. Guess everyone is busy. Such is Life.


long weekend, plus forums often slow in the summer months.

ANyway, hope you're enjoying the good weather.


----------



## SINC

She looks to me to be about 19 inches long Marc, using your 2 inch between bars suggestion. That seems bigger than I imagined, or am I wrong?


----------



## iMouse

The bowl looks like a 6" one, so I think Marc is out on the space between the bars.

Perhaps he meant 2 cm not 2"?


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 


Marc - The pups are getting cuter every time I see them! 

But how cute are these chicks? Ever see such a can-can line? 








These were our Can-Canada Day dinner... (perched on half-full cans of Molson Canadian, of course)


----------



## pm-r

I'm afraid to ask what such headless, fat legged can-can chicks were doing squatting on a can!! 

At least they seem to have a nice well seasoned healthy and maybe a bit spicy tan and look very good.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Clover.
> 
> You may recall that she was my pick of the two being considered, and probably the pick of the litter for me.


John, she is my favorite as well, and shaping up to be the best girl and the one we shall keep as a show dog. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> long weekend, plus forums often slow in the summer months.
> 
> ANyway, hope you're enjoying the good weather.


True. Great weather here. Sunshine, temps in the low 20s and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> She looks to me to be about 19 inches long Marc, using your 2 inch between bars suggestion. That seems bigger than I imagined, or am I wrong?


That would be correct, Don. Clover weighs about 5 pounds, and all the doxies are getting longer each day ................... then just don't get very tall due to the shortness of their legs. That is why they are considered a "long little doggie".


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, your beer can chickens look great. Deborah does this in our BBQ as well, and coats the chickens with an adaptation of her secret steak sauce that only she and her sister know.

So, how is Life treating you these days? How is Kacey?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm afraid to ask what such headless, fat legged can-can chicks were doing squatting on a can!!
> 
> At least they seem to have a nice well seasoned healthy and maybe a bit spicy tan and look very good.


They are gaining moistness due to the beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The 5AM doxie feeding frenzy is over and now I shall start some early morning grading .................... and then go back to bed for an hour or so. Coffee is ready when you are up and about ................. and then our classic OtHD Breakfast shall be served.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Marc. 

How are your eyes after your surgery? I'm happy to report that my vision is coming back and I can enjoy reading again. For awhile, I had serious double vision and words were swimming around. I read on my iPad because I have no room to store books (and I can shop in my pajamas )

It looks like its going to be another hot day here. After the looooooong winter we had and then the wind, a nice, calm, hot day is a welcome treat.

Take care, margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Marc.
> 
> How are your eyes after your surgery? I'm happy to report that my vision is coming back and I can enjoy reading again. For awhile, I had serious double vision and words were swimming around. I read on my iPad because I have no room to store books (and I can shop in my pajamas )
> 
> It looks like its going to be another hot day here. After the looooooong winter we had and then the wind, a nice, calm, hot day is a welcome treat.
> 
> Take care, margaret


Morning, Margaret. How are you today?

Yes, the eye surgery went well, and now I have prescription lenses in both sides of my new frame.

Sunny and 18C here as we approach 11AM. A fine day.

How is your sister coming along?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Margaret. How are you today?
> 
> Yes, the eye surgery went well, and now I have prescription lenses in both sides of my new frame.
> 
> Sunny and 18C here as we approach 11AM. A fine day.
> 
> How is your sister coming along?


Sadly, my sister still has a long way to go. She's lost so much weight and muscle I don't know how she will recover. It's easy to get discouraged, but so far she has remained positive.

Glad to hear your surgery went well. I don't need glasses for most things, and anything up close, I have prescription "Mr. Magoo" glasses.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Margaret. A much cooler day here with overcast skies and showers is a welcome relief from yesterday's heat. Today I must fast and abstain from any alcohol in preparation for my blood work tomorrow morning so my afternoon pint is a no-go today. My next CT scan is coming up on the 8th and then my lung capacity test on July 11.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Margaret. A much cooler day here with overcast skies and showers is a welcome relief from yesterday's heat. Today I must fast and abstain from any alcohol in preparation for my blood work tomorrow morning so my afternoon pint is a no-go today. My next CT scan is coming up on the 8th and then my lung capacity test on July 11.


Good luck with all of your tests, Don.


----------



## SINC

Although it is early here, I am beat and will say goodnight. I was up until 3:00 a.m. this morning and only slept until 6:30. Time to catch up and perhaps even watch part of a movie in bed on the iPad. Oh, and fast too, but not that I normally eat in bed anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern horizon, so I shall enjoy a cup of coffee outside to watch it now that the doxies have been fed. Later ..............


----------



## SINC

Mmmm, coffee, would love a cup. Oh no! I'm fasting. Can't have one until after my 10:35 a.m. appointment. Such is life. Meanwhile on SAP the video today is the Walmartians song. I suppose it had to happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with the tests, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy 4th of July to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy 4th of July to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## johnp

Well, after a good many attempts, with no success ... I finally connected to The Shang!!! Enjoying the ehMac experience has lost much of its glow over the past 3 days!!! 
Hope everyone's having a good day!!
Now let's see if this will post?


----------



## SINC

Yes, it is horrible and takes all the pleasure out of a visit. Too bad someone can't get it fixed in over three days.


----------



## javaqueen

I am sorry that I haven't been around but waiting for more than 5 minutes for the page to load is not what I like to call fun. I have posted a thread about @mac.com and @me.com, having trouble with my email lately and I am concerned because I use it for my business *sigh* my @icloud.com works but everyone knows my email as @mac.com..........any ideas?????

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/106161-my-mac-email-address-isnt-working.html


----------



## javaqueen

I am surprised that the post went through, I got 2 error messages *sigh*


----------



## johnp

At least Marc now knows the lack of many of us coming to The Shang as often as we would like, is not for trying!!!! 

I'm a bit amazed I was able to get back on again ... after the last time I did, other tries were met with the "database error" message.

In case I can't get back on --- some news from Calgary -- grand-daughter gave birth yesterday evening -- his name is Ryan, he's 7-weeks premature, weighed in at 4lb 11oz at birth, and cried like hell when he entered the world!! We've been told Mom and baby are doing well ... Mom was released today, but baby will likely be in the hospital for some six weeks. The daughter is off to Calgary this evening to be with her, and assist her with the daily hospital travel for a while, and etc. 

So we're all excited .... a little 'shocked' in how soon all this happened, but certain happy with how well it seems to have gone.

Cheers everyone!! Not to see if this posts!!


----------



## SINC

Hi Kim, long time no hear from. John, congrats on the addition to the family and thankfully the posting speeds seem to have improved.

Kim, have you asked Apple support for help with your email issues? It might be worth a try.


----------



## johnp

Hi Kim ... I've missed you!! Let's hope they fix this mess soon, and we can all get back together ... enjoying morning coffees, and all that chat we once enjoyed, and all. 

Thanks Don for the congrat's on the addition to our family. Our excited daughter flies out of Vancouver soon .. anxious to see her daughter and her new grandson.


----------



## SINC

Kim, have you tried rebuilding your mailboxes?


----------



## johnp

.... after two more long delays, and nothing, and more database error messages .... I'm out of here. Hope to wake up tomorrow to something better!!!


----------



## iMouse

<the post of the living dead>

They are like zombies, you can't kill these puppies no how.


----------



## iMouse

There seems to be a massive time difference between loading Moving To Alberta and this thread.

I wonder if the delay have something to do with the large number of posts in this thread vs. the other?


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Kim, have you tried rebuilding your mailboxes?


Don, I don't know what you did but when you posted that, it magically fixed the problem  no seriously thank you 

And again another 5 minutes to get this page to load *sigh* this is getting quite annoying


----------



## SINC

You're welcome Kim, glad to hear it worked out for you.


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Hi Kim ... I've missed you!! Let's hope they fix this mess soon, and we can all get back together ... enjoying morning coffees, and all that chat we once enjoyed, and all.
> 
> Thanks Don for the congrat's on the addition to our family. Our excited daughter flies out of Vancouver soon .. anxious to see her daughter and her new grandson.


Hi John, hoping that this all gets settled soon too  waiting as long as we do for the pages to load is absolutely ridiculous


----------



## javaqueen

wow it did post *yikes* I got another database error, this is getting ridiculous I have had at least 5 database errors today alone

10 minutes to load this


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings all, and I shall wish you all a good night in that I am not sure if this will even get through. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast ............... if I can get on comes 5AM. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The doxies have been fed, so it is time to focus upon all of you. I shall start the coffee brewing and then start to take requests for our TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things seem quicker uploading here in ehMacLand. Good to know. Good to see Kim back here in The Shang as well.


----------



## Macfury

Good morning, Dr. G. I 'm rarely online this early and don't often visit the Shang, but I was wondering if I could impose on you for a stack of flapjacks.


----------



## iMouse

javaqueen said:


> Wow it did post *yikes* I got another database error, this is getting ridiculous.
> 
> I have had at least 5 database errors today alone
> 
> 10 minutes to load this


With the limitations of the current server, this thread is far too large to work properly.

I believe it's time for Marc to open the Summer Patio, and shut this one down.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Marc, coffee would be greatly appreciated today on this cloudy overcast threatening rain day


----------



## groovetube

good morning, yeah last night I posted in the two word game and it got a little muddled because a few posters were posting quickly and by the time your post actually made it it was a good 5 minutes later. The forum was unusable so gave up.

damn Toronto rents are getting expensive the lease on my studio downtown is just getting nuts. Have to edge up my prices. Maybe Lawrence has the right idea to get out of dodge.


----------



## iMouse

Got the unit home... Thank you for letting me once again enjoy moments of nostalgia! 10.4 was when I switched over to Apple for good! This was one of the first Mac's I ever got and I got it here!


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Marc an interesting video on SAP this morning by a veterinarian who uses himself as a guinea pig to demonstrate the danger of leaving a pet in a parked vehicle, even with all four windows down a bit.

Edited this post I made earlier today to see if it would return to its proper place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange that postings meant for other threads are showing up here in The Shang.


----------



## iMouse

Yes, my link was aimed at Moving To Alberta, in reply to Groove saying it may be time for him to get the Hell out of T.O. as well.


----------



## groovetube

ok, what the hell is this? I never posted this:


----------



## groovetube

seems to me there was a bit of a database corruption/screwup, and perhaps a running of something not good to correct.

oh oh.


----------



## iMouse

Just said the same thing in the R.I.P. Hank thread.

*BOOM !!!*


----------



## Macfury

Maxtor will get a nasty letter after the database implosion.


----------



## SINC

Good grief what a mess this is.


----------



## SINC

I wonder where my post from this morning about the vet in today's video wound up?

And I also kept getting this notice when I tried to read certain threads:


----------



## Rps

Morning, Afternoon, Good Evening, happy Saturday....depending when you gNet this. Wet here today, but warm so that's not too bad. Been busy as instead of being on holidays I've been asked to teach a two week session at the local college.... So this is good...more skill building.

Now waiting to see if this posts.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. It got through to me. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

I'm going to try saying Good Morning again, and hope that it stays in this thread....


----------



## SINC

Finally found my note to Marc I made here in The Shang earlier today about the vet video on SAP. Darn thing is in a classified powerbook for sale thread. Just weird.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon everyone. Interesting happenings .. will try one, and see if it stays, or ends up elsewhere. Nice to see the speed up!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Yes, we are now running twice as fast as we once were .................... only to get somewhere unintended.  God only knows what will happen to the doxies................


----------



## groovetube

If I see a post that's wrong, I just hit edit and resave and it rights it.


----------



## javaqueen

well, lets see what happens

good morning/afternoon everyone, just thinking about high tea and wondering if anyone else is interested???


----------



## javaqueen

it posted quite quickly *yay*


----------



## johnp

Hi Kim ... is the tea ready .. sounds good about now!! I can offer some warm, right out of the oven biscuits.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Strange that postings meant for other threads are showing up here in The Shang.



What a relief to read this Marc, so it wasn't my tiredness or my wine confused brain of last night that I just replied to earlier today, and you can see the mess-up at:
http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-iphone-ipad-ipod-help-troubleshooting/106209-nieces-messed-up-macbook.html

Thanks.

Edit:

I just finished reading some of the others messed up posts, so thanks to all others for that info as well.


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Hi Kim ... is the tea ready .. sounds good about now!! I can offer some warm, right out of the oven biscuits.


tea and coffee are both ready for those who want some and I could love some of the biscuits that you made, do you have any strawberry jam.....if not I do


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, doing well, and you? Broke down and bought a new car, pick it up next Tuesday.... Got a lovely Verano in diamond white. And at 41 hwy it will be a welcome change for me pocketbook and the pumps.


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> tea and coffee are both ready for those who want some and I could love some of the biscuits that you made, do you have any strawberry jam.....if not I do


... tea for me please .. thanks!! I have an apricot jam, and a natural peanut butter. We seldom have the latter, and we're sure enjoying it. When we were away to Osoyoos recently, we got to enjoying peanut butter on our breakfast toast ... so decided to give it a try at home .. so far so good!!


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> ... tea for me please .. thanks!! I have an apricot jam, and a natural peanut butter. We seldom have the latter, and we're sure enjoying it. When we were away to Osoyoos recently, we got to enjoying peanut butter on our breakfast toast ... so decided to give it a try at home .. so far so good!!


oh, I would love to try some natural peanut butter with the apricot jam on your biscuits  thanks for sharing


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, doing well, and you? Broke down and bought a new car, pick it up next Tuesday.... Got a lovely Verano in diamond white. And at 41 hwy it will be a welcome change for me pocketbook and the pumps.


Good to hear news of your new car, Rp. Drive carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim, John, Tim and Patrick. Seems like traffic is picking up here in The Shang once again. Kudos to us all.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim, John, Tim and Patrick. Seems like traffic is picking up here in The Shang once again. Kudos to us all.


... I'll add my cheers to that!!!


----------



## johnp

We just received our first peak at the great grandson ... he seems to be doing very well, gaining weight, and could be released from hospital in a couple of weeks. I'm not much into babies .. but he does look rather cute, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, John. My best to you and Jean on the birth of a beautiful great grandson. What is his name?


----------



## groovetube

Congrats John!


----------



## Sonal

What a cutie! Congratulations John!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sonal. How are you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is about time to pull the pin. A dog show here in St. John's tomorrow will have Rudy being shown and, back in as a 12 year old senior, will be Daisy, Gracie's mom. We shall see how they both do tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, good luck to both generations tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, good luck to both generations tomorrow!


Merci. Daisy has not been in the show ring in 8 years, so this should be interesting. Paix, mon ami.

How did your tests go?


----------



## SINC

So far my Riders are holding their own against the Stamps at home tonight. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee brewing and then begin to take orders for breakfast.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Coffee sounds great Marc ... 

Thanks for all the well-wishes expressed re: our new great grandson .. his name is Ryan. He came into this world a little early, but is doing very well, and should be home with Mom & Dad soon. 

Here's to a good Saturday for everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Coffee sounds great Marc ...
> 
> Thanks for all the well-wishes expressed re: our new great grandson .. his name is Ryan. He came into this world a little early, but is doing very well, and should be home with Mom & Dad soon.
> 
> Here's to a good Saturday for everyone!!


Ryan is a fine name, John. Hopefully, he will be able to go home soon to his own home. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

good morning everyone *wave* looking like it is going to be a hot day today, have some organizing and cleaning to do, and of course would love to play the piano for a while too


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.

Gordan's preparing to leave for a conference today; I leave for Vancouver tomorrow... contractors stay to hopefully sort out the basement.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Was a wee bit late getting SAP ready this morning, but that was because I stayed up to watch my Riders hang a licking on the Stamps.  A great video this morning, 10 New Bets That You Will Always Win - How to have some fun with family and friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> good morning everyone *wave* looking like it is going to be a hot day today, have some organizing and cleaning to do, and of course would love to play the piano for a while too


Good luck to you as well, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Gordan's preparing to leave for a conference today; I leave for Vancouver tomorrow... contractors stay to hopefully sort out the basement.


Bon voyage, Sonal .................. and good luck with your basement situation. A wet basement makes for hell down the road if not fixed up properly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Daisy won the best of her seniors groups (the really old dogs), but lost out to a younger 8 year old Newfoundland dog. Such is Life.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Daisy won the best of her seniors groups (the really old dogs), but lost out to a younger 8 year old Newfoundland dog. Such is Life.


Congrat's Daisy!! And sure looking good in your picture too!!


----------



## iMouse

Older bitches are* HOT !!!* beejacon

And the fix was in, eh? Newfoundland breed dog won? * Quelle surprise! * tptptptp


----------



## johnp

.... post deleted ... after attempting to edit ...


----------



## iMouse

Same old, same old.

This thread is just to damn big for the current architecture. Other smaller ones work fine in 'times of stress'.

Could we please open a new thread?


----------



## SINC

Sorry, not a chance.


----------



## groovetube

I was going to suggest either that or a pruning, everytime I post in the super long threads it causes my browser to hang.

Maybe Marc can weigh in. Just a thought, no biggie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Congrat's Daisy!! And sure looking good in your picture too!!


Well, she is two months shy of her 12 birthday, so it is like an 84 year old woman competing against a 56 year old man.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Older bitches are* HOT !!!* beejacon
> 
> And the fix was in, eh? Newfoundland breed dog won? * Quelle surprise! * tptptptp


No, he won fair and square. He is a world champion Newfoundland Dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry, not a chance.





groovetube said:


> I was going to suggest either that or a pruning, everytime I post in the super long threads it causes my browser to hang.
> 
> Maybe Marc can weigh in. Just a thought, no biggie.


I agree with Don. We sink or swim as The Shang. If they want to shut us down, so be it. The speeds seem consistent in big or small threads -- either all are fast or all are slow.


----------



## Macfury

Good on you! Let the system change to accommodate the Shang, not the other way around!


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. It took me a few seconds to open up The Shang thread, the Two Word thread and The Weather thread, and the same amount of time to post my comment. It took me maybe a second less in the New Shang thread. Thus, I say, stick with those threads that have attracted a loyal following alone.


----------



## SINC

Perhaps those who find their browsers hanging should change browsers? Safari works just fine in large threads for me.


----------



## groovetube

Happens in all browsers. I have every one of them.

It seems quicker now, but most times, it's hanging like crazy. There are countless posts from others on the same issue.

Perhaps a pruning of the front end would really help. We perform those on the super long threads on another vb Forum. Just a thought that could help others who are having problems.


----------



## groovetube

Happens in all browsers. I have every one of them.

It seems quicker now, but most times, it's hanging like crazy. There are countless posts from others on the same issue.

Perhaps a pruning of the front end would really help. We perform those on the super long threads on another vb Forum. Just a thought that could help others who are having problems.

Edit: it took over two minutes to post. Even longer to click edit.

I give up.


----------



## groovetube

What the heck. Double post.

I suggest a pruning. I know vb and I also know MySQL. You really shouldn't let the thread get past 1000. Not unless you have a dedicated, and it's clear this place is sharing resources bigtime.

A new reality. Just my humble 2 cents and suggestion


----------



## SINC

groovetube said:


> Happens in all browsers. I have every one of them.
> 
> It seems quicker now, but most times, it's hanging like crazy. There are countless posts from others on the same issue.
> 
> Perhaps a pruning of the front end would really help. We perform those on the super long threads on another vb Forum. Just a thought that could help others who are having problems.


That's indeed odd, it is not happening with Safari on my MBP with an SSD. As for 'countless posts from others on the same issue', I have only read a few posts on overall ehMac speeds. Where are these 'countless posts' anyway?


----------



## groovetube

All over the forum. Many people at one point, here, everything Mac, info center, everyone has mentioned the slow speeds.

I have noticed for some time that the problem is much worse on larger threads, which makes total sense if you understand the language and the database this forum runs on. This is why most other forums perform a 'pruning' it's highly recommended amongst all vb forum guys, this is why they do it. I work every day in this field.

For the record I have a brand new retina with 16 gigs of ram and 756 ssd.

I don't suggest a new thread, just a big pruning on the front end.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> That's indeed odd, it is not happening with Safari on my MBP with an SSD. As for 'countless posts from others on the same issue', I have only read a few posts on overall ehMac speeds. Where are these 'countless posts' anyway?


Trying it on Safari here and it's pretty good--not as fast in Firefox.


----------



## groovetube

Here is the bit on pruning right in vbulletin's manual is anyone is interested.

vBulletin Manual - Prune

There's a very good reason for it, and why everyone else does it.

It's particularly a good idea when your database is not performing that well for reasons like sharing it heavily with other apps.

Pruning and optimizing a database is essential. Querying a thread with this many posts will result in ok performance for some, and horrendous for others. Regardless, of what machine, or browser you're using. It will depend largely on the timing of your query to the database, and how many concurrent connections are happening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Good on you! Let the system change to accommodate the Shang, not the other way around!


Right on, Peter. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Happens in all browsers. I have every one of them.
> 
> It seems quicker now, but most times, it's hanging like crazy. There are countless posts from others on the same issue.
> 
> Perhaps a pruning of the front end would really help. We perform those on the super long threads on another vb Forum. Just a thought that could help others who are having problems.


To edit the initial posts from various threads would cause the thread to lose it's heart and soul. Better to leave things as they are and if the mods can't accept it then delete it entirely. Still, ehMacLand without The Shang, The Weather Thread and The Two Word thread would be less of home for many of us. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

ok. But it is very common to see a database lose and corrupt an entire thread like this if it isn't maintained.

I'm just giving a small warning, and a solution. They need to put this place on a dedicated with it's own mySQL server, but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## SINC

groovetube said:


> All over the forum. Many people at one point, here, everything Mac, info center, everyone has mentioned the slow speeds.


I granted you that, I read a few myself, but my question remains: Where are these 'countless other posts' complaining about the speed in large threads and specifically The Shang?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ok. But it is very common to see a database lose and corrupt an entire thread like this if it isn't maintained.
> 
> I'm just giving a small warning, and a solution. They need to put this place on a dedicated with it's own mySQL server, but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


A valid point, but if it is not going to happen I see no purpose in a change. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## iMouse

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## groovetube

SINC said:


> I granted you that, I read a few myself, but my question remains: Where are these 'countless other posts' complaining about the speed in large threads and specifically The Shang?


There has been mention of it for some time. I don't have time, to hunt down each and every thread all over the forum as to where. As I said, most people aren't PHP programers and mySQL people like myself, so they wouldn't know why or what is happening. I do.

I don't want to upset the shang, nor do I want to upset anyone in it. But if everyone wants to preserve this thread an enjoy it, in my view as an active admin on forums, I would prune this to an acceptable level, -before- a corruption may occur, or worse performance issues. It's the only way to keep the database small, and efficient. You do thins if you're not on a dedicated CPU with your own mySQL server.

Just my humble but relatively knowledgeable opinion. I'll say no more, and hope there are no more database corruption issues in future.


----------



## SINC

See ya John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Sleep tight knowing The Shang is alive and well.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> There has been mention of it for some time. I don't have time, to hunt down each and every thread all over the forum as to where. As I said, most people aren't PHP programers and mySQL people like myself, so they wouldn't know why or what is happening. I do.
> 
> I don't want to upset the shang, nor do I want to upset anyone in it. But if everyone wants to preserve this thread an enjoy it, in my view as an active admin on forums, I would prune this to an acceptable level, -before- a corruption may occur, or worse performance issues. It's the only way to keep the database small, and efficient. You do thins if you're not on a dedicated CPU with your own mySQL server.
> 
> Just my humble but relatively knowledgeable opinion. I'll say no more, and hope there are no more database corruption issues in future.



I know almost diddly squat about PHP, mySQL, or servers, but I do know that many of the ehmac forums have been super slow, and then speed up to normal lately, at least for me and others, and I have no idea how or what ehmac uses for its forum servers, but I do know that the actual forum post size doesn't seem to matter, at least in my experience.

But I do know when my son was setting up and establishing his Oprius client's user accounts, first on their own servers, then some several other commercial "maintained" servers, and eventually and the last I heard, they setup a contract with amazon.com for their Oprius client's server access which was fast and reliable and still is.

My wife still uses her Oprius account, but just for email, and it's always fast and reliable regardless of where she accesses it from, including her visits to Mexico at her sister's Mazatlan condo on the north end.

So maybe it's just a server thing problem with ehmac.ca????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc. Sleep tight knowing The Shang is alive and well.


Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> I know almost diddly squat about PHP, mySQL, or servers, but I do know that many of the ehmac forums have been super slow, and then speed up to normal lately, at least for me and others, and I have no idea how or what ehmac uses for its forum servers, but I do know that the actual forum post size doesn't seem to matter, at least in my experience.
> 
> But I do know when my son was setting up and establishing his Oprius client's user accounts, first on their own servers, then some several other commercial "maintained" servers, and eventually and the last I heard, they setup a contract with amazon.com for their Oprius client's server access which was fast and reliable and still is.
> 
> My wife still uses her Oprius account, but just for email, and it's always fast and reliable regardless of where she accesses it from, including her visits to Mexico at her sister's Mazatlan condo on the north end.
> 
> So maybe it's just a server thing problem with ehmac.ca????


It;s consistent here, other threads are fast, and when I click on the shang, I get a minimum delay of about 30 seconds. Either they give ehmac more resources on the server, or without some pruning/archiving this will continue. I don't think it's my machine, browser(safari) or ISP (superfast on every other vb forum)

It's just a real drag for me to access these days. The two word game is the same. I eventually just give up


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It;s consistent here, other threads are fast, and when I click on the shang, I get a minimum delay of about 30 seconds. Either they give ehmac more resources on the server, or without some pruning/archiving this will continue. I don't think it's my machine, browser(safari) or ISP (superfast on every other vb forum)
> 
> It's just a real drag for me to access these days. The two word game is the same. I eventually just give up


Sorry to hear this, Tim.

I wonder if it would be possible to delete pictures from a year or so ago and earlier? I would be willing to "donate" giving up all the doxie pics and pics of our snow if it would mean speeding things up for everyone else? This way, we would not lose members here in The Shang due to slowness. Might this be possible?


----------



## groovetube

Possible. But then I have no control or say. Just some experience backed opinions.

Anyway, didn't mean to ruffle any feathers, I just hope things continue without further errors.

Having a good cup of coffee this morning, I've been doing a complicated reno on my front of my house, I ripped out a closet which there is no room for and takes a big chunk out of my living room, it has heating runs, and a lot of wiring, I've been doing it when I have free time after work/play. I've got the new studded wall built with the cutins for shelving/storage the heating runs reran from the basement through the new wall, and I'm running the wiring. I'll be drywalling next week, and I have to redo the wood floor to appear as nothing happened (it's a new floor 4 years ago so shouldn't be hard) and I'm tiling the front entrance. This is the year of getting projects planned done.

I decided to have a landscaping company do our front/back this year, I don't have enough time in the day to do it, the neighbourhood here has some pretty extensive landscaping and we need to keep up with the 'joneses' a little more


----------



## javaqueen

morning everyone, I understand your frustration Tim, been having troubles getting on here myself. It has taken at least 5 minutes to reply and sometimes it just doesn't go through and I get database errors. I am not experienced in PhP or anything like that so I don't know what would work. But I know that it is the entire site, not just the Shang for me.

Anyway, I would love some coffee if there is any left and then thinking about brunch........maybe some pancakes with maple bacon and fresh fruit???


----------



## eMacMan

Have not posted to the Shang in some time. Curious to see how long this takes. Does seem to me it would be a shame to have to fold the thread just as it is approaching ten thousand posts.

Interestingly it posted in just a few seconds even though the box continued to grind away. I closed the tab in Camino after about thirty seconds of it sitting in the loading phase.

EDIT: I have removed all but the most recent image attachments. Roughly 50 of them. Doubt it will make any difference but it was time for a bit of house cleaning and this was as good of an excuse as any. One lesson learned is to title posts where I include an attachment. When the post is titled I can easily find it to edit the post should I choose to remove an attachment. Other wise pretty much SOL.


----------



## Sonal

Strangely, it's pretty rare that I have posting problems, though it's also likely that they just don't register in my brain.... Only so much room in here.


----------



## pm-r

The odd strange thing about the recent reoccurring slowness here and some other forum threads, is that for a few days not long ago they were all fast for access and any posting for me, and then another slow period which may speed up again, but it just doesn't seem to last lately.

And for quite a while, everything was fast and lasted as such for quite a while, so the problem doesn't seem to always relate to those threads with a large number of posts and/or photos.

Just saying...


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon everyone. Must admit, I enjoy my online experiences here when threads are being accessed faster, and posts are posted faster, and I actually see them being posted (rather than backing out, and hoping they post at some time, which for me is mostly the 'norm' when things are running slow). 

Otherwise, how's your Sunday being treating you so far? Sunny and warm here ... this has been a decent long stretch of good weather for us out here on the "wet coast".

I fixed a sort of celebration dinner for Jean and I yesterday - in honour of the new great grand son - a stir fry of mushrooms, shrimp, and snap peas. Served with vermicelli noodles. It was tasty, and much-enjoyed. Received a few more pictures of the little guy this morning -- he's doing well, and looking good!! 

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## johnp

edit to delete -- double posted (didn't see the first one)


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A hot day here in St.John's got us thinking about pools .............. so we bought one ............... for the pups. Cost all of $10 but they had fun in the 30C temps.

I trust that all are well. Rather than post to every one of you, I thought I would conserve a bit of space and say "evening all" to one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, once again, John, on the birth of your great grandson. Amazing.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## screature

Haven't posted here in ages but seeing the Never Mind thread I couldn't tell what it was supposed to be about and seeing as the Shang was mentioned I thought maybe I could figure it out by coming here.

I see (to some extent) what Never Mind or at least some of the posts are about.

Anyway I thought I would test out this hanging problem for myself, thus this post.


----------



## screature

Took about 3 seconds for the post to show up so not an issue for me.


----------



## pm-r

screature said:


> Took about 3 seconds for the post to show up so not an issue for me.


It seems to be back to normal fast as of late this evening at 10:00+pm PDT for me.

Not so, earlier today with this and some other threads. 

Just maybe, the speed depends on how many users are logged on and accessing the site????

I'm guessing that most easterner users have logged out and are now are hopefully enjoying some nice slumber sleep time.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Haven't posted here in ages but seeing the Never Mind thread I couldn't tell what it was supposed to be about and seeing as the Shang was mentioned I thought maybe I could figure it out by coming here.
> 
> I see (to some extent) what Never Mind or at least some of the posts are about.
> 
> Anyway I thought I would test out this hanging problem for myself, thus this post.


Welcome home, Steve. So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems to be back to normal fast as of late this evening at 10:00+pm PDT for me.
> 
> Not so, earlier today with this and some other threads.
> 
> Just maybe, the speed depends on how many users are logged on and accessing the site????
> 
> I'm guessing that most easterner users have logged out and are now are hopefully enjoying some nice slumber sleep time.


Yes, let's blame it on those "easterner users", Patrick. Good idea. Let those bums freeze in their beds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but coffee would be in order just now.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome home, Steve. So, how is Life treating you these days?


Hi Marc. Life is a mixed bag these days as it probably is for most folks, but I try not to complain. Things could almost always be worse.

I see you have another ribbon added to your long list of award winning doxies. Congrats. Hard to beat out a champion Newfie though.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but coffee would be in order just now.


I could have a cup of Jo...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Hi Marc. Life is a mixed bag these days as it probably is for most folks, but I try not to complain. Things could almost always be worse.
> 
> I see you have another ribbon added to your long list of award winning doxies. Congrats. Hard to beat out a champion Newfie though.


Not complaining about the hand you were dealt is a good policy, Steve.

Thanks for the kudos, but Daisy did all the work.

Paix, mon ami. Glad to see you back in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I could have a cup of Jo...


Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, coffee sounds wonderful Marc. If there wasn't a posting problem then I would post some pictures of the new studio *sigh* but I don't want to be a cause for the hang ups


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. One solution to the posting time is NOT to use the quick reply window. Instead, use the post reply button below the avatar of the last post. This makes posting so much faster for whatever reason.

Today on SAP our video is all about a father/son pair of outfielders who make nearly identical catches. Marc and Rp have to see this one.


----------



## groovetube

posting is somewhat faster this morning, but I'm not holding my breath. Same timing for quick edit, and full posting.

Good morning. One way javaqueen (great username by the way) is using something like photobucket or similar and embedding images.

We got quite the heavy rain here in Toronto.


----------



## javaqueen

Tim, how do you embed the image? I have them on photobucket but I am not entirely sure


----------



## SINC

Kim, control, click on your image, then select copy image address. Then paste the address into the post using the image button shown here.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. I'm out in sunny and warm Vancouver right now.... it's early here though, so just working on a few things before breakfast.


----------



## javaqueen

[/URL][/IMG]
This is my receptionists desk with the back of a grand piano attached to make it look like my receptionist is playing the piano








[/URL][/IMG]
This is my new kitchenette made from the front half of the same piano with drawers and a working sink 
my hubby built it for me using an old grand piano that didn't hold its tune very well


----------



## javaqueen

Thanks Don, as you can see it worked 

Good morning Sonal *wave* glad that you are enjoying the warmth of Vancouver


----------



## groovetube

Studio looks amazing


----------



## javaqueen

Thanks Tim, you can see my actual piano that I teach on in the first photo of my receptionists desk - I teach on a 1919 Heintzman 6' parlour grand, absolute beauty and the sound is extraordinary


----------



## groovetube

I LOOOVE vintage instruments. I have a growing collection of beautiful vintage drums, though not quite as old as 1919 

My oldest is the 1948 WFL kit with a 26" (big) bass drum, it's maple and mahogany, the mahogany really emphasizes the low fundamentals beautifully, I took it out on a canadian tour once and the sound guys went nuts over it. 

And I have 2 early 70s maple kits, ludwig and slingerlands, the slingerland has a massive bass drum that you only need to glance off the head for a beautiful tone.

It makes 'playing the wood' far more enjoyable. Sometimes if I have some quiet time myself I'll close my eyes and tune while I play focusing on the tone, and the tones/overtones of the wood.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, coffee sounds wonderful Marc. If there wasn't a posting problem then I would post some pictures of the new studio *sigh* but I don't want to be a cause for the hang ups


Morning, Kim. I was the only one who suggested deleting some pics to possibly speed things up, so post away. I would like to see your new studio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone. I'm out in sunny and warm Vancouver right now.... it's early here though, so just working on a few things before breakfast.


Morning, Sonal. I wonder if they serve Sonal Special during High Tea at the Empress Hotel in Victoria, which is just a short trip from Vancouver?


----------



## javaqueen

exactly Tim, I understand completely, the older instruments are sometimes far better than anything made today. The tonal quality of a handmade musical instrument is such that it just gives me goosebumps. I just recently had the hammers replaced on my 1919 and the sound is something to be heard, but playing it, I honestly believe that it is back to its original glory now.

I also have a 1939 Heintzman that my daughter teaches on  and the piano that was turned into the kitchenette and reception desk, was a 1920 Gerhard Heintzman


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Studio looks amazing


I agree with Tim, Kim. Your studio looks great. Kudos. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. I was the only one who suggested deleting some pics to possibly speed things up, so post away. I would like to see your new studio.


I need to take some more pictures of the rooms themselves but to get the full effect I would have to do a walkthrough video and that will be on my website once it is updated. I will post the link here for anyone who is interested once it is done


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I need to take some more pictures of the rooms themselves but to get the full effect I would have to do a walkthrough video and that will be on my website once it is updated. I will post the link here for anyone who is interested once it is done


Another great idea.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> I agree with Tim, Kim. Your studio looks great. Kudos. :clap: :clap: :clap:


Thanks Marc *blush* 
My hubby built the entire space, and he is the one who came up with the design for the desk and kitchenette


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks Marc *blush*
> My hubby built the entire space, and he is the one who came up with the design for the desk and kitchenette


Well then, kudos to him. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## groovetube

javaqueen said:


> exactly Tim, I understand completely, the older instruments are sometimes far better than anything made today. The tonal quality of a handmade musical instrument is such that it just gives me goosebumps. I just recently had the hammers replaced on my 1919 and the sound is something to be heard, but playing it, I honestly believe that it is back to its original glory now.
> 
> I also have a 1939 Heintzman that my daughter teaches on  and the piano that was turned into the kitchenette and reception desk, was a 1920 Gerhard Heintzman


There is something about how the wood ages, but most importantly, I have always found that consistently playing the heck out of a drum it sounds incredible after a time. It somehow learns it's tone, even the metal ludwig snares do.

I recently got a new kit from Sonor, it's top of the line hand crafted in germany, made to vintage specs, maple shells, the silver sparkle is sprayed on using real glass bits. After playing them a lot they have started to really come into their own. So they are still making quality stuff, but boy I'm glad I didn't pay full price for these. Quality stuff now is reeeeally expensive.

The kitchenette is absolutely brilliant. It sure takes the wind right out of my ikea special in my studio


----------



## javaqueen

groovetube said:


> There is something about how the wood ages, but most importantly, I have always found that consistently playing the heck out of a drum it sounds incredible after a time. It somehow learns it's tone, even the metal ludwig snares do.
> 
> I recently got a new kit from Sonor, it's top of the line hand crafted in germany, made to vintage specs, maple shells, the silver sparkle is sprayed on using real glass bits. After playing them a lot they have started to really come into their own. So they are still making quality stuff, but boy I'm glad I didn't pay full price for these. Quality stuff now is reeeeally expensive.
> 
> The kitchenette is absolutely brilliant. It sure takes the wind right out of my ikea special in my studio


exactly, quality stuff now is really really expensive. So glad that we can find the vintage instruments that have the tone 

And my hubby is somewhat of a genius when it comes to these things, at least in my mine he is  

My first student is expected any minute and I can't wait to see his reaction to the new reception zone  

the kitchenette is in the reception zone as well


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I agree with Tim, Kim. Your studio looks great. Kudos. :clap: :clap: :clap:


... I agree with Tim and Marc ... it's beautiful Kim!!


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> ... I agree with Tim and Marc ... it's beautiful Kim!!


Thanks John


----------



## groovetube

Perhaps I can find banged up old drums to create art or lamps from. This studio is looking rather boring now 

Posting from my connection down here, 100MBit connection with 10 up, still quite laggy. It seemed faster this morning.


----------



## johnp

groovetube said:


> Perhaps I can find banged up old drums to create art or lamps from. This studio is looking rather boring now
> Posting from my connection down here, 100MBit connection with 10 up, still quite laggy. It seemed faster this morning.


Tim .. speaking old and beautiful instruments. Sure wish I had my Father's banjo ... it was a lovely piece of work. I actually can't recall hearing him play, he seemed to drop his music stuff once married (1937), but found out later via his closest friends, he was quite a player at one time (clarinet and sax too) ... his banjo, and playing was in the "Eddie Peabody" style (his mentor, from what i could gather from the records he had on-hand, et al). Haven't a clue what happened to the banjo, but suspect my Brother managed to take it upon his death.

And 'yes', accessing and posting has slowed down since earlier today for me as well.


----------



## javaqueen

groovetube said:


> Perhaps I can find banged up old drums to create art or lamps from. This studio is looking rather boring now
> 
> Posting from my connection down here, 100MBit connection with 10 up, still quite laggy. It seemed faster this morning.


I have an old snare drum as a table in my reception area 



johnp said:


> Tim .. speaking old and beautiful instruments. Sure wish I had my Father's banjo ... it was a lovely piece of work. I actually can't recall hearing him play, he seemed to drop his music stuff once married (1937), but found out later via his closest friends, he was quite a player at one time (clarinet and sax too) ... his banjo, and playing was in the "Eddie Peabody" style (his mentor, from what i could gather from the records he had on-hand, et al). Haven't a clue what happened to the banjo, but suspect my Brother managed to take it upon his death.
> 
> And 'yes', accessing and posting has slowed down since earlier today for me as well.


That would be something that I would be checking out. If you could get your hands on the banjo then maybe you could start playing like your dad did???


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> .... That would be something that I would be checking out. If you could get your hands on the banjo then maybe you could start playing like your dad did???


... love music, but never had or developed the aptitude to learn how to play an instrument. Often wish I had, but guess I got otherwise involved. Maybe if my Father had kept his up, I might have?


----------



## Dr.G.

Pug Gets Scolded - Takes it Hard - YouTube

I am not a pug person, but seeing this video, I wonder how any doxie puppy could look as sweet.


----------



## groovetube

javaqueen said:


> I have an old snare drum as a table in my reception area


what is it???

Just want to be sure you don't have a crazy classic sitting underneath your tea


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all, posting speeds are faster today than they have been for quite a while here. the Shang just zips today.


----------



## groovetube

It is much faster today.
It slowed down quite abit earlier in the afternoon, but it's sped up. I suspect we are sharing the resources.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It is much faster today.
> It slowed down quite abit earlier in the afternoon, but it's sped up. I suspect we are sharing the resources.


Let's hope so, Tim. We shall see.


----------



## Sonal

Seeing reports of floods in Toronto, and some fairly scary-looking photos.

Our basement was full of mud and water anyway, so I suspect we're not any worse for wear.... still....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Seeing reports of floods in Toronto, and some fairly scary-looking photos.
> 
> Our basement was full of mud and water anyway, so I suspect we're not any worse for wear.... still....


Sonal, are you in an area that was flooded?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Sonal, are you in an area that was flooded?


Floods are all over downtown--and even uptown, actually. Toronto has a number of ravines and rivers and underground waterways. Our house is near a long-ago buried creek.... though we're well up on the banks.

A number of the nearby parks are basically pits, and I've seen photos of one where the water-level in the pit quite high, but have no information about our area specifically.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Floods are all over downtown--and even uptown, actually. Toronto has a number of ravines and rivers and underground waterways. Our house is near a long-ago buried creek.... though we're well up on the banks.
> 
> A number of the nearby parks are basically pits, and I've seen photos of one where the water-level in the pit quite high, but have no information about our area specifically.


Well, I hope for the best for your basement, Sonal. Hopefully, the damage will not be severe for the other folks in TO. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## javaqueen

Sonal said:


> Floods are all over downtown--and even uptown, actually. Toronto has a number of ravines and rivers and underground waterways. Our house is near a long-ago buried creek.... though we're well up on the banks.
> 
> A number of the nearby parks are basically pits, and I've seen photos of one where the water-level in the pit quite high, but have no information about our area specifically.


I hope that everything is good where your house is


----------



## javaqueen

groovetube said:


> what is it???
> 
> Just want to be sure you don't have a crazy classic sitting underneath your tea


I'm not sure what kind it is but I will check it tomorrow when I get back to the studio


----------



## Sonal

javaqueen said:


> I hope that everything is good where your house is


At the moment, I'm more worried that my mom stays off the roads... apparently, she thinks she should drive downtown.


----------



## groovetube

It seems more issues with basement that are prone to water that is problematic above dundas. You're probably ok Sonal. Do you have anyone that can check in on the house?


----------



## Dr.G.

I hope all in the GTA that went through this rain are safe and sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

groovetube said:


> It seems more issues with basement that are prone to water that is problematic above dundas. You're probably ok Sonal. Do you have anyone that can check in on the house?


My in-laws were offering to go down, but they'd be coming down from the north end of the city, and I'd rather they stay put. Contractors should (in theory) be there in the morning, so I'll check in with them.

Failing that, my catsitter is coming by daily.

There's literally nothing to ruin in the basement, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> My in-laws were offering to go down, but they'd be coming down from the north end of the city, and I'd rather they stay put. Contractors should (in theory) be there in the morning, so I'll check in with them.
> 
> Failing that, my catsitter is coming by daily.
> 
> There's literally nothing to ruin in the basement, so I'm not too worried.


Good to hear, Sonal. Bonne chance. When do you return home?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The Shang is super fast this morning ................ but it is 523AM here, so that may be a factor. Still, I shall get the coffee brewing before I think about breakfast. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome after getting SAP online as well as tomorrow's issue in the ready file. Today is a fun filled issue with "The dog knows who is driving, check his eyes", a Beijing Jianbing video and a Dublin University student gets quite a scare in "The Ghost Car".


----------



## groovetube

Sonal said:


> My in-laws were offering to go down, but they'd be coming down from the north end of the city, and I'd rather they stay put. Contractors should (in theory) be there in the morning, so I'll check in with them.
> 
> Failing that, my catsitter is coming by daily.
> 
> There's literally nothing to ruin in the basement, so I'm not too worried.


if that's the case then you're far enough north that basement water issues is about all that will be a problem.

Still can't believe what I drove through down from queen to king. If I didn't see it myself...

Quiet here for now, no rain at the moment but they say more is expected later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP in a bit.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Very very wet here today, but nothing like hat we see T.O. Getting. I hope Sonal's place weathers well. Might see a tornado here if these weird weather patterns keep up...will be close to 90 today and that's always a worry here.

Marc, I have a neat grammar question for you and the Shang, thought I might have it as a discussion point with my high levels...

What is the difference in meaning between these two sentences (if any)

"do you min my asking a question."

'do you mind me asking a question".


----------



## Sonal

Spoke to the contractors... guys went in early this morning, pumped out the water, started working again. 

Before we left, I'd left a note for my neighbours (owner doesn't live there) to say that if they needed any waterproofing done, we'd be digging out the alley between the two houses soon to do ours, and that would be a good time for them.... wonder if I'll be hearing from them now?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Very very wet here today, but nothing like hat we see T.O. Getting. I hope Sonal's place weathers well. Might see a tornado here if these weird weather patterns keep up...will be close to 90 today and that's always a worry here.
> 
> Marc, I have a neat grammar question for you and the Shang, thought I might have it as a discussion point with my high levels...
> 
> What is the difference in meaning between these two sentences (if any)
> 
> "do you min my asking a question."
> 
> 'do you mind me asking a question".


I assume you meant "mind" for "min". Still, the second sentence asks if the person is "minding" or listening to the question, whereas the first question is asking if the person minds the question being asked.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Spoke to the contractors... guys went in early this morning, pumped out the water, started working again.
> 
> Before we left, I'd left a note for my neighbours (owner doesn't live there) to say that if they needed any waterproofing done, we'd be digging out the alley between the two houses soon to do ours, and that would be a good time for them.... wonder if I'll be hearing from them now?


Good to hear, Sonal, and good for you to be neighborly in this manner.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, damn playbook's keyboard acting up again....but yes one is a general while the other is specific. Thought this would be an interesting question to ponder.

How are things with you? I've been so busy I haven't had time to do any work around the house...hoping August will prove calmer.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> I assume you meant "mind" for "min". Still, the second sentence asks if the person is "minding" or listening to the question, whereas the first question is asking if the person minds the question being asked.


I have a grammar question. This one drives me nuts.

To my ear, the word "brought" means that you and the item travelled together and are now in the same place. The word "took" means that you moved the item from its usual place to somewhere else and you left the item there.

As in: the tv was broken, so I *took* it to the repair shop. The tv has been repaired so I *brought *it home.

I hear the word "brought" misused so often and I see it in books that have supposedly been professionally edited.

Another pet peeve: he fell to the "ground" when the setup to the statement clearly says "he" was inside a building. What happened to "floor".

And why have people suddenly started calling a "stove" an "oven?" Stove refers to the whole movable appliance, while oven is only a part of it.

I wont even mention "they sped away in the rattletrap *pick-up truck*" and a few minutes later "they stopped and climbed out of the *car*." Maybe the author never lived in Alberta 

Yes, I'm bored beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, damn playbook's keyboard acting up again....but yes one is a general while the other is specific. Thought this would be an interesting question to ponder.
> 
> How are things with you? I've been so busy I haven't had time to do any work around the house...hoping August will prove calmer.


Busy here, Rp. Exactly a month to go in summer school, and there are the pups to care for and the other adults as well. Deborah leaves for Lunenburg to oversee the renos in early August. She will take Rudy and we think Clover, the pup we shall keep. Hopefully, all of the other pups will be in their new homes by then. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I have a grammar question. This one drives me nuts.
> 
> To my ear, the word "brought" means that you and the item travelled together and are now in the same place. The word "took" means that you moved the item from its usual place to somewhere else and you left the item there.
> 
> As in: the tv was broken, so I *took* it to the repair shop. The tv has been repaired so I *brought *it home.
> 
> I hear the word "brought" misused so often and I see it in books that have supposedly been professionally edited.
> 
> Another pet peeve: he fell to the "ground" when the setup to the statement clearly says "he" was inside a building. What happened to "floor".
> 
> And why have people suddenly started calling a "stove" an "oven?" Stove refers to the whole movable appliance, while oven is only a part of it.
> 
> I wont even mention "they sped away in the rattletrap *pick-up truck*" and a few minutes later "they stopped and climbed out of the *car*." Maybe the author never lived in Alberta
> 
> Yes, I'm bored beejacon


Fine grammar lessons, Margaret. Other than being bored, how are you today? How is you sister?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Fine grammar lessons, Margaret. Other than being bored, how are you today? How is you sister?


I'm good Marc. Being bored at my age tells me that my brain is still working 

My sister, alas, is still losing weight. Doctors can't seem to figure out why. On the plus side she has regained some kidney function. Thanks for asking.


----------



## SINC

Not grammar, but pronunciation bugs me, especially folks who pronounce schedule as 'shed yule' instead of 'sked yule'. When they do, I always ask them what 'shool' they attended to learn that. They never seem to pronounce school that way.


----------



## Rps

Hi Margaret, I use the terms "bring to" and "take from" to explain brought and took. Like all things it's location, location, location.


----------



## winwintoo

Rps said:


> Hi Margaret, I use the terms "bring to" and "take from" to explain brought and took. Like all things it's location, location, location.


That's a good way to explain it, but we are not reaching enough people.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Not grammar, but pronunciation bugs me, especially folks who pronounce schedule as 'shed yule' instead of 'sked yule'. When they do, I always ask them what 'shool' they attended to learn that. They never seem to pronounce school that way.


Yes, thats another peeve of mine.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Not grammar, but pronunciation bugs me, especially folks who pronounce schedule as 'shed yule' instead of 'sked yule'. When they do, I always ask them what 'shool' they attended to learn that. They never seem to pronounce school that way.



+1. And to add to that, what really drives me crazy is the too often lack for any proper diction and enunciation. 

Excuse, me, was that 'cat', 'catz' or 'cats' you were talking about. Ahhhhgggghh!!!!


----------



## johnp

... our 'friend' helped us to prepare for our balcony break today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I'm good Marc. Being bored at my age tells me that my brain is still working
> 
> My sister, alas, is still losing weight. Doctors can't seem to figure out why. On the plus side she has regained some kidney function. Thanks for asking.


Well, I wish you and your sister well, Margaret. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... our 'friend' helped us to prepare for our balcony break today!!


If that is NL Screech, good luck John. Do NOT leave over the balcony railing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Wow John, it takes a real man to handle that stuff! Good on you!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> ... our 'friend' helped us to prepare for our balcony break today!!


Where's the 'Like' tab icon or button??


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some OtHD Breakfast. Hopefully, John is still with us and has not wandered off after his Sceech experience. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Alive and well Marc .. and ready for some of your great coffee!! Thanks!


----------



## javaqueen

good morning everyone *wave* I also am needing some of Marc's great coffee


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we are in store for another hot day here in Alberta. Got a new BBQ last night. Crystal was tired of the old one and went out on her own and bought a big new Cuisinart, so today will be spent setting it up to connect it to the natural gas line on the house. Darn thing will cook 28 hamburgers at a time.

SAP is up with a video of one of my favourite songs from the 70s by Bill Withers, an amusing pool sign and a local pic of a poor little Magpie.


----------



## SINC

Wow, looks like we all posted at once! 

Morning John and Kim!


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning Don, hope that you enjoy your new BBQ


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John, Kim and Don. Sounds like a movie from the 60s.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon everyone. We're experiencing a bit of change in the weather today ... nothing drastic, but definitely a contrast from the bright sunshine of the past good long while. We're a touch over the forecasted high for today (which is only 21C), but that could change as the cooler air invades this afternoon. Or maybe it will clear, and get warmer? Time will tell.

Saw lots of birds on my early-am walk this morning. Seems the slightly-cooler morning brought several species out & about. At one spot in my walk, saw and enjoyed the calls of three flickers (unsure of the species), and had to make my way through a real gaggle of Canada geese enjoying my own only walkway!! A young lady on her way to work was a touch afraid to proceed until I arrived - she followed me through!! The 'sentries' watched me closely, but gave me enough space to get through without attacking my bare legs!!

Otherwise, a mostly-quiet and uneventful day for us. Hoping to see the daughter return from Calgary soon, maybe before the upcoming weekend, so that we can do a dim sum on her birthday (Saturday). We'll see.

Hope the day's treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. All goes well here. How is Jean these days?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. All goes well here. How is Jean these days?


Hi Marc ... good to hear. Jean's been mostly 'ok', and trying to do her thing as much as possible, but still battling those recurring back spasms at times. The latter have been quite a 'pest' for her the past few days, especially last Sunday and into in this week, but she's remained in good spirits.
Thanks for asking!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc ... good to hear. Jean's been mostly 'ok', and trying to do her thing as much as possible, but still battling those recurring back spasms at times. The latter have been quite a 'pest' for her the past few days, especially last Sunday and into in this week, but she's remained in good spirits.
> Thanks for asking!!


Hope she is feeling better later in the week, John. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Hi Marc ... good to hear. Jean's been mostly 'ok', and trying to do her thing as much as possible, but still battling those recurring back spasms at times. The latter have been quite a 'pest' for her the past few days, especially last Sunday and into in this week, but she's remained in good spirits.
> Thanks for asking!!



Maybe a few good shots of that Screech on your deck may help ease those pesky back spasms.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Maybe a few good shots of that Screech on your deck may help ease those pesky back spasms.


Patrick ... a shot (or two) of rum or vodka helps ... but for some reason, a glass or two of white wine just seems to do the trick even better!!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe a few good shots of that Screech on your deck may help ease those pesky back spasms.


Well, if it is the real stuff from NL, where a "few good shots of that Screech" are called "block and tackle", in that if you can down a few shots within 5 minutes, and then walk a city block, you can tackle any sort of weather St.John's can throw your way.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Patrick ... a shot (or two) of rum or vodka helps ... but for some reason, a glass or two of white wine just seems to do the trick even better!!!
> Cheers!!


Vodka will put hair on her chest, whereas white wine is very civilized.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, if it is the real stuff from NL, where a "few good shots of that Screech" are called "block and tackle", in that if you can down a few shots within 5 minutes, and then walk a city block, you can tackle any sort of weather St.John's can throw your way.



Thanks Mark,

Do they still make it in the old traditional way?

I knew a fellow that was from Newfoundland, and as much as I could understand his English dialect, I'm sure he said that one had to be careful drinking screech, and it could be quite coarse and not smooth, but I'm sure he said it was sometimes used to remove excessive body hair. Maybe so. 

But his dialect reminds me of the Nissan Canada ad for the Canada Only produced 2006 X-TRAIL Bonavista Special Edition model my wife has and just loves. Take a look at:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m-y-qAbpL0]Nissan X-Trail - Bonavista - YouTube[/ame]

I love it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Mark,
> 
> Do they still make it in the old traditional way?
> 
> I knew a fellow that was from Newfoundland, and as much as I could understand his English dialect, I'm sure he said that one had to be careful drinking screech, and it could be quite coarse and not smooth, but I'm sure he said it was sometimes used to remove excessive body hair. Maybe so.
> 
> But his dialect reminds me of the Nissan Canada ad for the Canada Only produced 2006 X-TRAIL Bonavista Special Edition model my wife has and just loves. Take a look at:
> 
> Nissan X-Trail - Bonavista - YouTube
> 
> I love it!!


Yes, I am able to understand this accent and dialect now after 36 years here in NL. When I first came here ................ Fugetaboutit. 

Paix, mon ami. FYI, I am Marc with a "c".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of fog horns as we left our windows open overnight. So, time to make some coffee.


----------



## javaqueen

mmmmmm coffee, I feel like a zombie this morning


----------



## groovetube

me too. Got up at 5:45.

What the heck is wrong with me


----------



## javaqueen

Tim I'm not sure, I barely slept last night again *sigh*


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> mmmmmm coffee, I feel like a zombie this morning





groovetube said:


> me too. Got up at 5:45.
> 
> What the heck is wrong with me





javaqueen said:


> Tim I'm not sure, I barely slept last night again *sigh*


Morning all. Coffee for Kim and Tim. Hopefully it will get you going.


----------



## groovetube

we didn't get the torrential rains and hail that was forecast for Toronto last night. We're all breathing a sigh of relief. It's much much cooler this morning with far less humidity.

Probably will help people's basements and whatever else dry up.


----------



## javaqueen

I am glad that forecast was wrong..........and for the cooler weather this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

We could actually use a bit of rain here in St.John's. Minor grass fires have been breaking out around the city.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Constructing a 30 storey building in just 15 days? Yes, they did it in our video of the day on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Must check out that construction feat. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, the technique is a sight for sure. Off to the lung clinic this morning for my lung function test. Got to run.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, the technique is a sight for sure. Off to the lung clinic this morning for my lung function test. Got to run.


Hope the test went well Don. 

And, heh, you have to stay healthy for that new BBQ, eh!!  Have you tried it out yet? Sounds like you'll have room on it for doing just about anything and everything .. and all at the same time!!


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. The daughter got back from Calgary last night ... so it looks like it'll be good-to-go for dim sum Saturday morning, to initiate some celebrating of her birthday -- yeah!! And maybe we'll get away for 2-3 days next week - so she can enjoy our birthday gift to her - but if that cannot be done 'now', it will be 'later', but hoping for next week. We'll see.

Heh, what happened to summer? Ours has dropped back .. for not too long, we hope.

Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Hope the test went well Don.
> 
> And, heh, you have to stay healthy for that new BBQ, eh!!  Have you tried it out yet? Sounds like you'll have room on it for doing just about anything and everything .. and all at the same time!!


Not yet John, but if it ever quits raining . . .

The test was a half hour long ands ended with my getting four shots of a puffer, wait five minutes and retest. The tech said there was no improvement using the puffer chemicals so my lungs are still classed as 'normal' in her opinion, but a pro would analyze the entire test and send it to my doc.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Not yet John, but if it ever quits raining . . .
> 
> The test was a half hour long ands ended with my getting four shots of a puffer, wait five minutes and retest. The tech said there was no improvement using the puffer chemicals so my lungs are still classed as 'normal' in her opinion, but a pro would analyze the entire test and send it to my doc.


Thanks for that Don. Good luck with the final report .... and for better weather as well, so you can get that BBQ doing its thing!!


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Maybe a few good shots of that Screech on your deck may help ease those pesky back spasms.


Patrick ... some information you might find interesting.

"Newfoundland Screech Rum Wins Double Gold Medal at International Spirits Competition"
"St. John’s, NL, June 5, 2013 –Famous Newfoundland Screech Rum was awarded a Double Gold Medal at the prestigious San Francisco World Spirits Competition held in March 2013. This competition is regarded as the leading gauge for spirits trends and identifying top quality international products. Judged by 34 international judges, Double Gold is the highest award a spirit can attain. Screech achieved this in the category of “Best Gold Rum”."

Way to go 'Screech' .. we loves ya!!!!

http://www.nlliquor.com/corporate/a...s Releases/Screech_Double_Gold_June_2013.ashx

Photo's of the older and newer bottle labels.


----------



## winwintoo

johnp said:


> Patrick ... some information you might find interesting.
> 
> "Newfoundland Screech Rum Wins Double Gold Medal at International Spirits Competition"
> "St. John’s, NL, June 5, 2013 –Famous Newfoundland Screech Rum was awarded a Double Gold Medal at the prestigious San Francisco World Spirits Competition held in March 2013. This competition is regarded as the leading gauge for spirits trends and identifying top quality international products. Judged by 34 international judges, Double Gold is the highest award a spirit can attain. Screech achieved this in the category of “Best Gold Rum”."
> 
> Way to go 'Screech' .. we loves ya!!!!
> 
> http://www.nlliquor.com/corporate/a...s Releases/Screech_Double_Gold_June_2013.ashx
> 
> Photo's of the older and newer bottle labels.


Just curious. Was the judging done on the same day as the testing? Did the judges need help steadying their hands so they could vote? beejacon


----------



## johnp

winwintoo said:


> Just curious. Was the judging done on the same day as the testing? Did the judges need help steadying their hands so they could vote? beejacon


Cheers Margaret!! 
Here's a link to a personal review ("The Rum Howler Blog") I can relate to:
Famous Newfoundland Screech Rum « The Rum Howler Blog


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> Just curious. Was the judging done on the same day as the testing? Did the judges need help steadying their hands so they could vote? beejacon



:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Just curious. Was the judging done on the same day as the testing? Did the judges need help steadying their hands so they could vote? beejacon


A week was needed for the testing, Margaret. Steady hands? How about just being able to stand.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been Screeched In twice ................ and live to tell the tale. I hate the stuff, and will never have any in my remaining days.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I have been Screeched In twice ................ and live to tell the tale. I hate the stuff, and will never have any in my remaining days.


... I have been 'screeched in" twice as well ... and I absolutely hated each of the silly (kiss the cod) ceremonies!!! 
But I do like the rum!!!!


----------



## pm-r

This is an interesting story and site and the guy seems to like his NF Screech:

Famous Newfoundland Screech Rum « The Rum Howler Blog

But I always had understood that Screech was originally made from the dregs and residue of the legally imported but empty rum barrels, and the product was then used in the illegal rum running/selling trades.

Or am I just mistaken or thinking of some other product?


EDIT:

I guess I'm just mistaken the facts:

Screech Rum | Newfoundland Recipes – saltjunk.com


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> This is an interesting story and site and the guy seems to like his NF Screech:
> 
> Famous Newfoundland Screech Rum « The Rum Howler Blog
> 
> But I always had understood that Screech was originally made from the dregs and residue of the legally imported but empty rum barrels, and the product was then used in the illegal rum running/selling trades.
> 
> Or am I just mistaken or thinking of some other product?


I provided a link to that site in my response to Margaret's post!!! 
... and NO.. what you are referring to is "SWISH". Where locals buy used rum barrels, add water, and swish it around, and around, and let stand .. until they have 'Swish' to drink!! I've been there, and done that ... and it's YUCK, and has ZIP to do with Screech!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for the info about "SWISH" John.

It sounds awful.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> I provided a link to that site in my response to Margaret's post!!!
> ... and NO.. what you are referring to is "SWISH". Where locals buy used rum barrels, add water, and swish it around, and around, and let stand .. until they have 'Swish' to drink!! I've been there, and done that ... and it's YUCK, and has ZIP to do with Screech!!!!


Sorry John, I didn't mean to steal your thunder with your URL link, and I meant to say "*That is *an interesting story and site, rather than "This is an interesting story and site..."

PEBCAK!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the info about "SWISH" John.
> 
> It sounds awful.


Sounds awful and tastes even worse.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> This is an interesting story and site and the guy seems to like his NF Screech:
> 
> Famous Newfoundland Screech Rum « The Rum Howler Blog
> 
> But I always had understood that Screech was originally made from the dregs and residue of the legally imported but empty rum barrels, and the product was then used in the illegal rum running/selling trades.
> 
> Or am I just mistaken or thinking of some other product?
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I guess I'm just mistaken the facts:
> 
> Screech Rum | Newfoundland Recipes – saltjunk.com


Patrick, NF is no longer .................. NL is our provincial call name now.


----------



## SINC

Busy watching the Riders against the Argos. Go Riders!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, NF is no longer .................. NL is our provincial call name now.


Dang!! PEBCAK strikes yet again!!! 

Gotta cut back a bit on this nice red stuff I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Dang!! PEBCAK strikes yet again!!!
> 
> Gotta cut back a bit on this nice red stuff I guess.


It is a poor cobbler who blames the tin smith for the tools used to create a candle.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I was corrected once by you about NL and never forget it is now *N*ewfoundland and *L*abrador. Merci for setting me straight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I was corrected once by you about NL and never forget it is now *N*ewfoundland and *L*abrador


Correct, and Newfoundland rhymes with understand, or so I was told when I first came to St. John's.

What is the score?


----------



## SINC

14 - 11 for the Riders near the end of the half.

EDIT, make that 21 - 14 Riders with the half over.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 14 - 11 for the Riders near the end of the half.
> 
> EDIT, make that 21 - 11 Riders with under a minute left.


:clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Whoops, 29 - 14 for the Riders now!  :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Whoops, 29 - 14 for the Riders now!  :clap:


Blowout coming??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Blowout coming??????????


Might be: 32 - 14 Riders now.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Marc, I was corrected once by you about NL and never forget it is now *N*ewfoundland and *L*abrador. Merci for setting me straight.


Thanks for the explanation for the "FL" abbreviation.

But when and why did they "amalgamate" and/or become one "FL" area and the "NF" designation area just went poof?

But it sure looks like your favourite Riders just completely trampled the Argos. Good for the West.


----------



## groovetube

I've never been much of a CFL fan, though my step father inlaw's last team was the ottawa rough riders. (he was in the 49ers originally) 

Well tomorrow brings a full day of getting all the destroyed building materials carpet etc from the flooded basement out to the garage for the garbage guy, and a major cleanup. Going to be a busy busy weekend of house, house, house.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the explanation for the "FL" abbreviation.
> 
> But when and why did they "amalgamate" and/or become one "FL" area and the "NF" designation area just went poof?
> 
> But it sure looks like your favourite Riders just completely trampled the Argos. Good for the West.


Not FL, Patrick, it is an N and a L, ie NL.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Not FL, Patrick, it is an N and a L, ie NL.



Gheese!! Not again???

Maybe I should get my brain working before I put my typing fingers in gear!! 

And I think I was thinking of your Riders "FL" Football League instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gheese!! Not again???
> 
> Maybe I should get my brain working before I put my typing fingers in gear!!
> 
> And I think I was thinking of your Riders "FL" Football League instead.


The fingers are the first to go, Patrick ............... or is it one's knee ................ or one's mind ................. or ...........................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for our TGIF coffee prior to breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee is good.


----------



## SINC

SAP is now up with a mini clip of a dog and a baby that is too cute for words, Gordon Ramsey's style of making the perfect steak and humour with 'it happened this week'.


----------



## groovetube

good morning. Going to be a fun day. (not). But we have a brand new bed coming tonight to replace our current one that's 10 years old, it should be super comfortable and very welcome after the lifting and work today.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Yes .. coffee really does sound good!! Thanks Marc.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cool here today but nice. Off to my introduction at the college for monday's sessions. Should be fun. This will be my first series of one class full day, so I'd better use my weekend wisely and plan out the next weeks sessions. So, maybe 3 cups will get me started..........

Also Don, I don't get the CFL here ( I miss the time when CBC carried the games ) but looks like out Roughies did a number on the Double Blue?


----------



## groovetube

nothing like blueberry pie and hagen daz vanilla ice cream to make this crappy basement job better


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> nothing like blueberry pie and hagen daz vanilla ice cream to make this crappy basement job better


Sounds good, Tim. It is 24C with a 32C humidex reading, and I am weeding outside. I could use a break.

Afternoon all. Anyone for some ice tea?


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all.

I got some really good news last night. My younger son lives and works in Taiwan. Last fall he was diagnosed with Hodgkin's lymphoma. At first I tried to find a way to bring him home thinking that surely treatment would be better here. 

Sadly, when I called the health department here, I was told that they couldn't make an assessment about his qualification for treatment until he was here and made application himself. The possibility that he might not qualify for Medicare here was scary. Plus, he would not have a job or a place to stay.

As it happened, the illness was discovered during a medical exam to support his annual visa application. Without a visa, no job. It looked pretty grim. 

But his employer said he still had a job even though he could be looking at a long treatment and recovery. His fiancé is in Taiwan along with many friends. He has a good support system there, so he decided to stay.

Within a week, he was set up for treatment. A week later he had his first chemotherapy, friends covered at work while he was nauseous from the chemo.

Now, 8 months later, he is cancer free.

Makes you wonder what they are doing differently in Taiwan. 30+ million people squeezed into an island no bigger than Vancouver Island and the provide universal health care, but no waiting. Maybe we should send a delegation over there to study how they do it.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Also Don, I don't get the CFL here ( I miss the time when CBC carried the games ) but looks like out Roughies did a number on the Double Blue?


I have not tried this Rp, but a guy told me he watches the CFL live here:

Watch Calgary vs Montreal Live Stream Canadian Football (CFL) Game Online TV, Friday, July 12, 2013

Who knows, it might work for you too.


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I got some really good news last night. My younger son lives and works in Taiwan. Last fall he was diagnosed with Hodgkin's lymphoma. At first I tried to find a way to bring him home thinking that surely treatment would be better here.
> 
> ....


Good news indeed. Nice to hear.

I understand that a lot of their medical treatment is sometimes drastically different to ours. Maybe we could actually learn something from them.


----------



## winwintoo

pm-r said:


> Good news indeed. Nice to hear.
> 
> I understand that a lot of their medical treatment is sometimes drastically different to ours. Maybe we could actually learn something from them.


I think Sean's treatment was pretty standard, and it was certainly efficient.

He has a couple of funny stories. Sean is a big man, 6 feet tall, 220 pounds. As part o his assessment, they did a bone biopsy, I'm sure it has a name but I don't know what it is. I've seen it done and its not fun. It goes like this: you lay on your side, a doctor gives you a local anesthetic, a tube is inserted through the muscle of your upper thigh. Then the doctor inserts a drill to make a hole in the bone. Then he inserts an instrument like a soup ladle to scoop out some marrow.

Did I mention Sean is a big man? Now contrast that with the size of the average Chinese woman. 

If there hasn't been enough anesthetic, the patient may flinch when the doctor begins to insert the tube, so a nurse is assigned to hold the patint's leg steady. Needless to say, a 220 pound muscular giant like my son needed far more anesthetic than a normal sized Chinese man which quickly became apparent.

In retrospect, the vision of that tiny nurse sailing across the room was funny. No loss of life, but the doctor muttered about "these huge Canadians."


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds good, Tim. It is 24C with a 32C humidex reading, and I am weeding outside. I could use a break.
> 
> Afternoon all. Anyone for some ice tea?


oh yes. PLease. I finished the job early, it wasn't an easy one. Glad to get that huge wet carpet out and out of here, as well as a lot of the rho stuff I've been doing lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I got some really good news last night. My younger son lives and works in Taiwan. Last fall he was diagnosed with Hodgkin's lymphoma. At first I tried to find a way to bring him home thinking that surely treatment would be better here.
> 
> Sadly, when I called the health department here, I was told that they couldn't make an assessment about his qualification for treatment until he was here and made application himself. The possibility that he might not qualify for Medicare here was scary. Plus, he would not have a job or a place to stay.
> 
> As it happened, the illness was discovered during a medical exam to support his annual visa application. Without a visa, no job. It looked pretty grim.
> 
> But his employer said he still had a job even though he could be looking at a long treatment and recovery. His fiancé is in Taiwan along with many friends. He has a good support system there, so he decided to stay.
> 
> Within a week, he was set up for treatment. A week later he had his first chemotherapy, friends covered at work while he was nauseous from the chemo.
> 
> Now, 8 months later, he is cancer free.
> 
> Makes you wonder what they are doing differently in Taiwan. 30+ million people squeezed into an island no bigger than Vancouver Island and the provide universal health care, but no waiting. Maybe we should send a delegation over there to study how they do it.


Good to hear, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> oh yes. PLease. I finished the job early, it wasn't an easy one. Glad to get that huge wet carpet out and out of here, as well as a lot of the rho stuff I've been doing lately.


We have moved on to G&Ts, Tim. Still interested?


----------



## groovetube

G&Ts?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> G&Ts?


Gin and Tonic .............. care for one with lots of ice?

It is 24C with a 31C humidex reading so we are sitting out on my back deck. Come and join us.


----------



## groovetube

winwintoo said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I got some really good news last night. My younger son lives and works in Taiwan. Last fall he was diagnosed with Hodgkin's lymphoma. At first I tried to find a way to bring him home thinking that surely treatment would be better here.
> 
> Sadly, when I called the health department here, I was told that they couldn't make an assessment about his qualification for treatment until he was here and made application himself. The possibility that he might not qualify for Medicare here was scary. Plus, he would not have a job or a place to stay.
> 
> As it happened, the illness was discovered during a medical exam to support his annual visa application. Without a visa, no job. It looked pretty grim.
> 
> But his employer said he still had a job even though he could be looking at a long treatment and recovery. His fiancé is in Taiwan along with many friends. He has a good support system there, so he decided to stay.
> 
> Within a week, he was set up for treatment. A week later he had his first chemotherapy, friends covered at work while he was nauseous from the chemo.
> 
> Now, 8 months later, he is cancer free.
> 
> Makes you wonder what they are doing differently in Taiwan. 30+ million people squeezed into an island no bigger than Vancouver Island and the provide universal health care, but no waiting. Maybe we should send a delegation over there to study how they do it.


Cancer free is good news.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Gin and Tonic .............. care for one with lots of ice?
> 
> It is 24C with a 31C humidex reading so we are sitting out on my back deck. Come and join us.


Hell I'll drink anything! Sounds great!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Hell I'll drink anything! Sounds great!


OK. Coming right up, Tim. Would you like some lime in your G and T?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We have moved on to G&Ts, Tim. Still interested?





groovetube said:


> G&Ts?



If you're into and enjoy G&Ts, you may want to look into our local Victoria BC area distiller who is making quite a name for themselves and have won several medals. They're just a few roads away from us.

And I wouldn't be surprised if they aren't gathering their juniper berries that grow wildly close to where we live.

It seems their website is at : Victoria Spirits » our gin | Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If you're into and enjoy G&Ts, you may want to look into our local Victoria BC area distiller who is making quite a name for themselves and have won several medals. They're just a few roads away from us.
> 
> And I wouldn't be surprised if they aren't gathering their juniper berries that grow wildly close to where we live.
> 
> It seems their website is at : Victoria Spirits » our gin | Canada


Sounds interesting, Patrick. We should have a coast to coast G&T afternoon/evening drink sometime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, so I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. I shall have it while working on tomorrow's edition of SAP. Check out our video today about Jumpy the dog. Talk about a well trained dog!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. I shall have it while working on tomorrow's edition of SAP. Check out our video today about Jumpy the dog. Talk about a well trained dog!


Morning, Don. Talk about a jumpy dog??? Wow.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. Back from our morning dim sum -- birthday bash #1 for the daughter -- the gifts will come later, when we take her to Harrison Hot Springs, some time soon we hope. 

Dim sum was great .. we had a nice spread of delights -- here's what we enjoyed: steamed shrimp & corn dumplings, steamed beef ball, steamed chicken feet w/black bean sauce (our first try - tasty!!), rice flour rolls w/prawns, sauteed pea leaves w/garlic sauce, and the rice flour rolls w/beef tendon & brisket hot pot. And of course, enough green tea to drwon in!! 

So we, and the birthday girl (who turned 39 again, I think for the 3'rd time!!) did good!!

Looks like we're heading into a lovely sunny afternoon .. we'll enjoy some quality balcony time.

Hope the day's treating everyone as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Sounds like you all had a grand time.

Very warm here so gardening was the #1 chore today.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Sounds like you all had a grand time. Very warm here so gardening was the #1 chore today.


... but as a chore, gardening is a healthy mix of "fun & work" .. right? I've never been very good at such, but have always had respect for those who are ... my Father was pretty good, and the rewards from the labours (with my 'tilling/weeding' help, and all), were always much-enjoyed!! (and I'm only talking about small'ish sized garden plots we had in our city backyards, et al)


----------



## SINC

I try at gardening and Ann is my mentor, but here is a look around our courtyard, back lawn and small garden, just for fun. If you look close, you can even see a few tomatoes forming. That near the last photo is my fun little Weber BBQ that lives between the motor home and the garage when it isn't stowed aboard the rig. Best little thing I ever bought.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I try at gardening and Ann is my mentor, but here is a look around our courtyard, back lawn and small garden, just for fun. If you look close, you can even see a few tomatoes forming. That last photo is my fun little Weber BBQ that lives between the motor home and the garage when it isn't stowed aboard the rig. Best little thing I ever bought.


Nice.

But where's that new Cusinart BBQ your wife bought??


----------



## SINC

Ah, that one. That would be the one our "daughter" bought, not the wife.  Once it is out from under the cover and being used by the purchaser, stay tuned for film at eleven.


----------



## johnp

Wow ... nice set-up Don ... thanks for sharing it with us all via the pictures!!!

But do wish I had some pictures of one of our backyards of a home we had in Vancouver when I was in my early-teens ... we had 16 fruit trees (cherries, apples, plums, and pears), grape vines, and enough space to garden a good many veggies, and the like ... and some lawn for loungers & chairs to sit and enjoy too!! 

Those were the days!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Ah, that one. That would be the one our "daughter" bought, not the wife.  Once it is out from under the cover and being used by the purchaser, stay tuned for film at eleven.


Sorry, and nice daughter. And when's the unveiling??

But did she or you not like your Weber?

Weber makes some excellent BBQs, unlike Cusinart and some other brands, they just have a BBQ manufacturer make them, and add the appropriate brand label.

My wife has just retired my favourite 34 year old propane Wait BBQ, the best BBQ I've even used, but it's due for another cast iron originally patented Wait "Bow-Tie" burner replacement and some lava racks etc., and I'm not sure they're still available.


----------



## johnp

My last BBQ cost just a few bucks, and a bag of charcoal briquettes!! 
Those were the days!! Maybe not, eh!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great shots, Don. Loved that little wishing well flower box.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is just now forming in the eastern skies, so I shall take a cup of coffee out to my back deck to watch the sun rise. Sunday Brunch shall come a bit later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to get Sunday Brunch on the go. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a poached egg on brown toast along with a hot coffee would do just fine, thanks. Slept in a wee bit this morning on a lazy Sunday. Watched both CFL games last night so was up until nearly 11:00. Take a peek at today's video on SAP. It will make you wonder how those old steam trains can remain on the tracks.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Don and Marc, coffee is great for now, maybe have some poached eggs on toast later?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Anyone interested in joining Jean and I in a "shot" out on our balcony? Heh, would prefer to be able to offer some lovely green space (like at Don's place!!), but it's all we have, eh. 

We're about to have a shot of (that) rum we like, but we have vodka, and white and red wines for those who would prefer such. Or iced tea, and/or the like!!

Hope everyone's enjoying their Sunday ...


----------



## SINC

Thanks John, I would be happy to join you, but I will grab a cold one instead. While I enjoy an occasional drink or glass of wine, I tend to stick to beer which I enjoy most on a summer's day.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Thanks John, I would be happy to join you, but I will grab a cold one instead. While I enjoy an occasional drink or glass of wine, I tend to stick to beer which I enjoy most on a summer's day.


Good choice Don!! I entirely forgot about offering beer ... a terrible mistake, especially in summer!!


----------



## JCCanuck

johnp said:


> afternoon/evening all. Anyone interested in joining jean and i in a "shot" out on our balcony? Heh, would prefer to be able to offer some lovely green space (like at don's place!!), but it's all we have, eh.
> 
> We're about to have a shot of (that) rum we like, but we have vodka, and white and red wines for those who would prefer such. Or iced tea, and/or the like!!
> 
> Hope everyone's enjoying their sunday ...


me me me me!
(Oops! Just realize the time of your posting Marc, too late?)


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> me me me me!
> (Oops! Just realize the time of your posting Marc, too late?)


Evening all.

Todd, any time is a good time for something to drink.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Todd, any time is a good time for something to drink.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Great Marc! Although I have found no employment in my field yet, results from my EMG promises some solutions to my back issues like a cortisone shot in now identified two compressed nerves area. Waiting for appointments which might be a while.
Family great as always and enjoying a true summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Great Marc! Although I have found no employment in my field yet, results from my EMG promises some solutions to my back issues like a cortisone shot in now identified two compressed nerves area. Waiting for appointments which might be a while.
> Family great as always and enjoying a true summer.


Sorry about your back and employment situation, Todd. Hopefully, time with the family during the summer will hopefully compensate for this situation. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to start the coffee brewing as I await the doxies to come back inside from their "journey" out in my backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, will grab a quick coffee as I work on finishing up tomorrow's SAP. A good video today of the Soggy Bottom Boys from O Brother Where Art Thou?


----------



## Dr.G.

I really liked that movie, Don.


----------



## JCCanuck

Me too! I also bought the soundtrack which I find awesome. I will spare you folks from my version of "I'm a man of constant sorrow". What video of the SBB are you referring to Sinc?


----------



## SINC

JCCanuck said:


> Me too! I also bought the soundtrack which I find awesome. I will spare you folks from my version of "I'm a man of constant sorrow". What video of the SBB are you referring to Sinc?


The one on my website today, SAP. Link in my sig.


----------



## Dr.G.

July 15 in Newfoundland was traditionally known as St. Swithin’s Day, (or more properly, Swithun) a day on which people watch the weather for tradition says that whatever the weather is like on St. Swithin’s Day, it will continue so for the next forty days.

Nearly 30C in the shade with a 33C humidex reading. My doxies are cooling off in the shade in the green grass under a tree. Smart doxies.


----------



## JCCanuck

SINC said:


> The one on my website today, SAP. Link in my sig.


Oh from the movie itself. Dang i'm puttin' on me Dapper Dan and watchin' de hole movie again!


----------



## SINC

Good plan, it's raining here and I have nothing to do and since I bought the movie from iTunes, I will join you and do the same. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> July 15 in Newfoundland was traditionally known as St. Swithin’s Day, (or more properly, Swithun) a day on which people watch the weather for tradition says that whatever the weather is like on St. Swithin’s Day, it will continue so for the next forty days.
> 
> Nearly 30C in the shade with a 33C humidex reading. My doxies are cooling off in the shade in the green grass under a tree. Smart doxies.



It looks like you get Orangemen's Day (Newfoundland) today as well.

The second Monday of July each year. And this year it's July 15th.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like you get Orangemen's Day (Newfoundland) today as well.
> 
> The second Monday of July each year. And this year it's July 15th.


Yes, it was a holiday here, Patrick. Of course, it was just another work day for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

A very nice delicious and reasonably priced seafood based meals at the end of the Sidney pier on their small outdoor patio was enjoyed by all.

We stopped there for a dinner with our son and his wife before dropping them off at the ferry for their trip back to Vancouver.

It was especially nice and not crowded, considering their menu that said they weren't even open for Monday dinners!!

Sure glad I had my watch with me to confirm what day it was:


----------



## Dr.G.

Lucky you, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and breakfast shall come a bit later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. See if you can figure out how the magician on today's SAP video does this trick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. See if you can figure out how the magician on today's SAP video does this trick.


I'm stumped. Great clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the afternoon watering the garden with rain water I have been saving up for the past couple of months. Having received only 9mm of rain this month, the garden needed it. The rain barrel is bigger than an oil drum, and is not just about empty. Still, I did not have to use municipal water, so nothing was wasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. See if you can figure out how the magician on today's SAP video does this trick.


I have watched it a couple of times now, and while I think I know how the Charlie Chaplin trick was done, I am at a loss for the chain saw bit.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. A warm one on-the-go here today. We just came inside from our last out-on-the-balcony break ... with the sun now around and hitting us directly ... it's now inside time for us!! We hit 28C in the shade out there before the sun came around ... so a warm one for us here today. And the forecast calls for 20C as the low temperature tonight!! Ugh!!

A mostly quiet day for us today, after a very busy and mostly "medical" day yesterday ... a relief from such today!!!

It's "smashed" chicken breast (flattened, breaded, and well-seasoned), couscous, and cole slaw (enriched with 'fruits, et al') for dinner today.

And episodes of Barney Miller, MASH, and All in the Family ... waiting for viewing after we carch the local news after dinner. A light evening of entertainment, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. A warm one on-the-go here today. We just came inside from our last out-on-the-balcony break ... with the sun now around and hitting us directly ... it's now inside time for us!! We hit 28C in the shade out there before the sun came around ... so a warm one for us here today. And the forecast calls for 20C as the low temperature tonight!! Ugh!!
> 
> A mostly quiet day for us today, after a very busy and mostly "medical" day yesterday ... a relief from such today!!!
> 
> It's "smashed" chicken breast (flattened, breaded, and well-seasoned), couscous, and cole slaw (enriched with 'fruits, et al') for dinner today.
> 
> And episodes of Barney Miller, MASH, and All in the Family ... waiting for viewing after we carch the local news after dinner. A light evening of entertainment, eh!!


Evening, John. Sounds like a good meal with some great TV shows. They were some of my favorites way back when.

How is Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is just now forming. I might bring my OtHD coffee outside to watch it form. Later ................


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning here, so I shall make a beautiful OtHD Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today's video on SAP is amazing. A TED presentation that is not to be missed.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

My sister got some dismal news yesterday. She has advanced cancer.

I am angry. Symptoms she has been asking doctors about for months are all listed. Once she got the diagnosis and we knew for sure, a quick google reveals all her symptoms right there. One doctor who wouldn't make a good hod carrier completely missed the sepsis until it was life-threatening. While she was gravely ill with that, my niece and I questioned her in-house doctors about other invasive problems and we were assured that there was nothing else wrong, her 50 pound weight loss prior to the current crisis was nothing to worry about is what they told us.

Part of the problem is that women, in Saskatchewan at least, cannot make an appointment with a gynecologist directly, we have to be "referred" by a family physician. The doctors Emily has been seeing have acted as gatekeepers rather than looking at her as a whole and figuring out "hey there is something wrong here."

On the upside, when she finally saw the gynecologist yesterday, everybody got in gear and she will be streamlined through treatment.

Sorry to start your day with this, but I don't know how to deal with this emotionally.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning.
> 
> My sister got some dismal news yesterday. She has advanced cancer.
> 
> I am angry. Symptoms she has been asking doctors about for months are all listed. Once she got the diagnosis and we knew for sure, a quick google reveals all her symptoms right there. One doctor who wouldn't make a good hod carrier completely missed the sepsis until it was life-threatening. While she was gravely ill with that, my niece and I questioned her in-house doctors about other invasive problems and we were assured that there was nothing else wrong, her 50 pound weight loss prior to the current crisis was nothing to worry about is what they told us.
> 
> Part of the problem is that women, in Saskatchewan at least, cannot make an appointment with a gynecologist directly, we have to be "referred" by a family physician. The doctors Emily has been seeing have acted as gatekeepers rather than looking at her as a whole and figuring out "hey there is something wrong here."
> 
> On the upside, when she finally saw the gynecologist yesterday, everybody got in gear and she will be streamlined through treatment.
> 
> Sorry to start your day with this, but I don't know how to deal with this emotionally.


Truly sorry to hear this news, Margaret. Vent here all you want. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Truly sorry to hear this news, Margaret. Vent here all you want. Paix, mon amie.


I'm sorry as well, to hear this news Margaret. And I agree with Marc ... vent all you want, with what you and your sister have been going through, wow, some very valid reasons for wishing to vent your feelings.
Good luck and wishes re: the treatments.


----------



## winwintoo

Thanks guys. The worst part is not being able to do anything, I feel so useless.

Emily is in good hands now. The cancer clinic has everything lined up and she is scheduled for lots of tests. 

My son who just got a clean bill of health after his own battle with cancer will be a good resource for her. There are ways to deal with the side effects of treatment. He wasn't able to overcome them all, but he found a way to make it easier.

And I have some friends who are praying for Emily and they are a good support for me as we'll. My youngest brother and his wife will visit often so that will be a comfort for Emily - she and my brother are very close.

I don't always post, but I do drop in to see what you are all doing.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Thanks guys. The worst part is not being able to do anything, I feel so useless.
> 
> Emily is in good hands now. The cancer clinic has everything lined up and she is scheduled for lots of tests.
> 
> My son who just got a clean bill of health after his own battle with cancer will be a good resource for her. There are ways to deal with the side effects of treatment. He wasn't able to overcome them all, but he found a way to make it easier.
> 
> And I have some friends who are praying for Emily and they are a good support for me as we'll. My youngest brother and his wife will visit often so that will be a comfort for Emily - she and my brother are very close.
> 
> I don't always post, but I do drop in to see what you are all doing.


Margaret, your Shang family shall be praying for Emily as well. Luckily, she has family like yourself to help her each day, just as you have friends to help you each day. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## pm-r

dr.g. said:


> margaret, your shang family shall be praying for emily as well. Luckily, she has family like yourself to help her each day, just as you have friends to help you each day. Bonne chance, mon amie.


+1.

And for Margaret and her family.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> +1. And for Margaret and her family.


.. and another 'plus' to those sentiments.
Margaret .. our thoughts and good wishes will be with you and yours.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of Emily's health issues Margaret, but glad to know she is now getting the care she needs. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## johnp

Hi Shang ... it's mid-afternoon for us ... and we're enjoying another summer's day out here on the warm & dry west coast. We've enjoyed our balcony 'breaks' this afternoon ... but it's now time for me to go to the kitchen and get dinner prep's in order, et al.

We have a BIG condo meeting to attend this evening -- a "Special General Meeting" of our Strata Council -- it's to vote on a major assessment that's to be passed to all us owners. We can thank the gov't for the work that has to be done, swallow hard to accept it, and each of us will have to come up with "thousands" of dollars to do it!!! The meeting could be "fun" ....

But between now and then .... it's time for another drink, and then dinner!!!


----------



## pm-r

It seems that we're getting quite a few health issues with some members here, and never take one's apparent good health for granted.

And it seems that I'm now joining with a bit of a shocker of the last two days.

I got a call in the morning to be at my doctor's office at 1:30pm Monday to go over the results of an ultrasound test of my liver, that very luckily the locum had ordered some months earlier when my doctor got sick.

A bit later, another call to get myself to the local hospital ASAP !!!! for a CAT scan, and they were fitting me in and waiting for me.

My doctor had the results for my 1:30pm appointment and it seems that the ultrasound showed an enlarged aorta, an appointment was made to be at the heart specialist's office at 8:30am the next morning.

He confirmed that I had an aortic aneurysm, that was beyond the normal maximum of enlargement of 5.5mm, and mine was 5.9mm. Waaaay beyond normal!!!

So more tests and ultrasound tests tomorrow at 1:40pm at the big heart place at Victoria's Jubilee Hospital.

And surgery is imminent, and it seems like they want to get it done ASAP. 

So we shall see. And thank God it hadn't/hasn't ruptured. Such is seldom survived, so I'm taking things very easy.

I've also quit smoking as of yesterday am, and so far so good, but it's going to be quite a challenge for me.

So gotta go and take some sprays of my Nicorette 'QuickMist' and take a break outside in the nice sunny weather and very light breeze.


----------



## pm-r

Oh yes, I also picked up and got fitted with my new hearing aids yesterday afternoon, an almost two hour session and calibration.

I have never worn or used any hearing aids, so I'm a real newbie, so a lot of things happening to my body just lately it seems.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of your issues Patrick, but for goodness sakes just QUIT smoking, your life may depend on it. When I had my heart attack I threw them away 13 years ago and never touched them again. You don't need crutches or chemical aides, your mind is your best weapon. Just quit and vow, 'never again'. Then do it.

Good luck on all fronts.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> It seems that we're getting quite a few health issues with some members here, and never take one's apparent good health for granted.
> 
> And it seems that I'm now joining with a bit of a shocker of the last two days.
> 
> I got a call in the morning to be at my doctor's office at 1:30pm Monday to go over the results of an ultrasound test of my liver, that very luckily the locum had ordered some months earlier when my doctor got sick.
> 
> A bit later, another call to get myself to the local hospital ASAP !!!! for a CAT scan, and they were fitting me in and waiting for me.
> 
> My doctor had the results for my 1:30pm appointment and it seems that the ultrasound showed an enlarged aorta, an appointment was made to be at the heart specialist's office at 8:30am the next morning.
> 
> He confirmed that I had an aortic aneurysm, that was beyond the normal maximum of enlargement of 5.5mm, and mine was 5.9mm. Waaaay beyond normal!!!
> 
> So more tests and ultrasound tests tomorrow at 1:40pm at the big heart place at Victoria's Jubilee Hospital.
> 
> And surgery is imminent, and it seems like they want to get it done ASAP.
> 
> So we shall see. And thank God it hadn't/hasn't ruptured. Such is seldom survived, so I'm taking things very easy.
> 
> I've also quit smoking as of yesterday am, and so far so good, but it's going to be quite a challenge for me.
> 
> So gotta go and take some sprays of my Nicorette 'QuickMist' and take a break outside in the nice sunny weather and very light breeze.


Glad they caught it in time.

Several years ago I lost a good friend to that very problem. He was 44. Took his wife a long time to get past the shock.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sorry to hear of your issues Patrick, but for goodness sakes just QUIT smoking, your life may depend on it. When I had my heart attack I threw them away 13 years ago and never touched them again. You don't need crutches or chemical aides, your mind is your best weapon. Just quit and vow, 'never again'. Then do it.
> 
> Good luck on all fronts.



Thanks Don,

As I said I did QUIT, and so far, my mindset is reinforcing it and so far 30+ hours without one.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Glad they caught it in time.
> 
> Several years ago I lost a good friend to that very problem. He was 44. Took his wife a long time to get past the shock.



You're not alone thanking them that they caught it.

And thank God that the Locum had requested the ultrascan of the liver, and another CT scan of the Angio Carotid Arteries which is still scheduled for Sept 18th. If not, it wouldn't have been discovered.

I have a felling that it may not be needed and the surgery will have occurred long before that.

PS: My liver seems to be sorta OK, but that's the least of anyone's concern right now.


But the heart specialist's secretary said not to cancel it. Just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems that we're getting quite a few health issues with some members here, and never take one's apparent good health for granted.
> 
> And it seems that I'm now joining with a bit of a shocker of the last two days.
> 
> I got a call in the morning to be at my doctor's office at 1:30pm Monday to go over the results of an ultrasound test of my liver, that very luckily the locum had ordered some months earlier when my doctor got sick.
> 
> A bit later, another call to get myself to the local hospital ASAP !!!! for a CAT scan, and they were fitting me in and waiting for me.
> 
> My doctor had the results for my 1:30pm appointment and it seems that the ultrasound showed an enlarged aorta, an appointment was made to be at the heart specialist's office at 8:30am the next morning.
> 
> He confirmed that I had an aortic aneurysm, that was beyond the normal maximum of enlargement of 5.5mm, and mine was 5.9mm. Waaaay beyond normal!!!
> 
> So more tests and ultrasound tests tomorrow at 1:40pm at the big heart place at Victoria's Jubilee Hospital.
> 
> And surgery is imminent, and it seems like they want to get it done ASAP.
> 
> So we shall see. And thank God it hadn't/hasn't ruptured. Such is seldom survived, so I'm taking things very easy.
> 
> I've also quit smoking as of yesterday am, and so far so good, but it's going to be quite a challenge for me.
> 
> So gotta go and take some sprays of my Nicorette 'QuickMist' and take a break outside in the nice sunny weather and very light breeze.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Seriously, I am glad, Patrick, that you have quit smoking. That is a start. Yes, take things slow and easy and know that you too are in our prayers.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami. Seriously, I am glad, Patrick, that you have quit smoking. That is a start. Yes, take things slow and easy and know that you too are in our prayers.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.



Thanks Marc,

I'll take your advice and also keep my eyes peeled for picking up some lucky American pennies and keep them in my pocket, just for their "In God we Trust" stamped reminder.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc,
> 
> I'll take your advice and also keep my eyes peeled for picking up some lucky American pennies and keep them in my pocket, just for their "In God we Trust" stamped reminder.


Very wise, Patrick. We used to say "penny, penny bring me luck, 'cause I'm the one who picked you up". Of course, it now says "In God we trust, all others pay cash". Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit of needed overnight rain has things a bit wet to go outside and have the coffee I enjoy with watching the morning sunrise, so I shall stay indoors this morning and start the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we are in for a nice day here. Just hot enough at 28°. Our mini clip today on SAP features a driver making a power turn that goes on and on. Also 11 things you may not know were made by prisoners.


----------



## groovetube

morning marc, patrick, all, another scorcher of a day coming up. no relief until the weekend.

Have the basement company I selected out of 4 quotes coming by this morning to drop off the contract and pick up a lot of money. After a lot of hand wringing we're finally going for quite a job down there. A few weeks of conveyors out the basement windows and jackhammers coming right up.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. I told my sister about all the folks who are praying for her and she said, "well I guess I better not give up then."

After months of "knowing" that there was something badly wrong, I think she's relieved that finally she's getting treated. 

I'm enjoying some solitude with coffee before I get started on my day.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

pm-r said:


> He confirmed that I had an aortic aneurysm, that was beyond the normal maximum of enlargement of 5.5mm, and mine was 5.9mm. Waaaay beyond normal!!!
> 
> So more tests and ultrasound tests tomorrow at 1:40pm at the big heart place at Victoria's Jubilee Hospital.
> 
> And surgery is imminent, and it seems like they want to get it done ASAP.
> 
> So we shall see. And thank God it hadn't/hasn't ruptured. Such is seldom survived, so I'm taking things very easy.
> 
> I've also quit smoking as of yesterday am, and so far so good, but it's going to be quite a challenge for me.
> 
> So gotta go and take some sprays of my Nicorette 'QuickMist' and take a break outside in the nice sunny weather and very light breeze.


I'm glad they found it in time. That is scary to fell normal and suddenly to find out something nasty is going on comes as quite a shock.


----------



## groovetube

Hi Margaret, haven't had a chance to read back the details, but I wish your sister well too.


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> You're not alone thanking them that they caught it.
> 
> And thank God that the Locum had requested the ultrascan of the liver, and another CT scan of the Angio Carotid Arteries which is still scheduled for Sept 18th. If not, it wouldn't have been discovered.
> 
> I have a felling that it may not be needed and the surgery will have occurred long before that.
> 
> PS: My liver seems to be sorta OK, but that's the least of anyone's concern right now.
> 
> 
> But the heart specialist's secretary said not to cancel it. Just in case.


Hi Patrick, hope everything is well with you too. Good luck on quitting smoking. I'm a bit of an expert on that (  ) as it took many, many, maaaannnny tries. I actually quit at 29 and didn't for most of my 30s, but had 2 episodes that lasted a year each. And a couple minor ones. But I say, every person is different, cold turkey is the thing for some, nicotine patches saved me completely (and others around me...  ) Some have found other things to work well.

Whatever works for you, but yes do quit. You can do it. Lots of water, and long walks if you can manage it also help.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> morning marc, patrick, all, another scorcher of a day coming up. no relief until the weekend.
> 
> Have the basement company I selected out of 4 quotes coming by this morning to drop off the contract and pick up a lot of money. After a lot of hand wringing we're finally going for quite a job down there. A few weeks of conveyors out the basement windows and jackhammers coming right up.


Good luck, Tim. We are going to get renos done on the home we bought in Lunenburg, NS. Never an easy decision.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. I told my sister about all the folks who are praying for her and she said, "well I guess I better not give up then."
> 
> After months of "knowing" that there was something badly wrong, I think she's relieved that finally she's getting treated.
> 
> I'm enjoying some solitude with coffee before I get started on my day.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Good to hear, Margaret. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of a morning chuckle. One of our doxies, Daisy, the grandmother to all of our pups, can hear an apple being cut in the basement while she is sound asleep upstairs.


----------



## Dr.G.

1960 Hits Renamed -- Some of the artists of the 60's are revising their hits
with new lyrics to accommodate aging baby boomers who can remember doing the
"Limbo" as if it were yesterday. They include:

Bobby Darin --- Splish, Splash, I Was Havin' A Flash

Herman's Hermits --- Mrs. Brown, You've Got a Lovely Walker

Ringo Starr --- I Get By With A Little Help From Depends

The Bee Gees --- How Can You Mend A Broken Hip?

Roberta Flack--- The First Time Ever I Forgot Your Face

Johnny Nash --- I Can't See Clearly Now

Paul Simon--- Fifty Ways To Lose Your Liver

The Commodores --- Once, Twice, Three Times To The Bathroom

Procol Harem--- A Whiter Shade Of Hair

Leo Sayer --- You Make Me Feel Like Napping

The Temptations --- Papa's Got A Kidney Stone

Abba--- Denture Queen

Tony Orlando --- Knock 3 Times On The Ceiling If You Hear Me Fall

Helen Reddy --- I Am Woman; Hear Me Snore

Leslie Gore--- It's My Procedure, and I'll Cry If I Want To

And Last, but NOT least:

Willie Nelson --- On the Commode Again


Every day may not be good. . . but there's something good in every day.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami. Seriously, I am glad, Patrick, that you have quit smoking. That is a start. Yes, take things slow and easy and know that you too are in our prayers. Paix, mon ami.


Patrick .... couldn't say it any better than Marc has ... good luck & best wishes from me too!!


----------



## johnp

" Every day may not be good. . . but there's something good in every day. "

I agree Marc ... though on some days, they're just a little harder to find!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Patrick .... couldn't say it any better than Marc has ... good luck & best wishes from me too!!


Thanks shang guys and gals, and it seems the multiple pre-surgery exams and tests are coming on fast and furious.

First one today at 1:15pm PDT for some CAT ECHO scan thanks to a cancellation to speed things up.

I didn't realize how many tests were/are required, and it seems that I've been put on a priority list of some sort which is somewhat comforting.

I guess it's a bit more serious than I thought, and sorta hard to fathom when one is felling OK otherwise.


----------



## Rps

I hope things go well, best wishes from we who are sweltering in Windsor.


----------



## Rps

Marc a question if I may ( and it is also open to all Shang members. ) I'm having a devil of a time explained to my ESL students when to use a gerund and when to use an infinitive. I've checked many web sites and all seem to say ..well just memorise which ones take which . So I'm confused as to what to tell them. Any hints or reliable sites which explain in ESL plain english???? I have two grammar books which I spent a fortune on and neither cover this material well or at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> " Every day may not be good. . . but there's something good in every day. "
> 
> I agree Marc ... though on some days, they're just a little harder to find!!


"Seek and ye shall find", John. Paix, mon ami.

How is Jean these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks shang guys and gals, and it seems the multiple pre-surgery exams and tests are coming on fast and furious.
> 
> First one today at 1:15pm PDT for some CAT ECHO scan thanks to a cancellation to speed things up.
> 
> I didn't realize how many tests were/are required, and it seems that I've been put on a priority list of some sort which is somewhat comforting.
> 
> I guess it's a bit more serious than I thought, and sorta hard to fathom when one is felling OK otherwise.


Bonne chance, mon ami. You shall be in our thoughts and prayers. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc a question if I may ( and it is also open to all Shang members. ) I'm having a devil of a time explained to my ESL students when to use a gerund and when to use an infinitive. I've checked many web sites and all seem to say ..well just memorise which ones take which . So I'm confused as to what to tell them. Any hints or reliable sites which explain in ESL plain english???? I have two grammar books which I spent a fortune on and neither cover this material well or at all.


Here is an interesting site, but I am not sure if it will help you. This is one aspect of English grammar that is difficult for us all to fathom. Bonne chance, mon ami.

The Gerund in English grammar


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I hope things go well, best wishes from we who are sweltering in Windsor.


Lucky you are there and not in Detroit, in that Detroit filed for bankruptcy today.


----------



## Rps

Marc, Detroit has been technically bankrupt for a number of years now.... What is a concern is the bond holders....they traditionally have been the funders for pensions. So, if a pension held city bonds, lookout. Detroit owes around 20B and since it's only about 800,000 in population, that's a lot of money to carry. The problem, like Windsor, is that when things were good economy be damed...certain segments are being paid well above average. On the other hand, there are still large numbers of poor. When the crash came many left the city ( the population went from 1.8million to 800K...thus the dwindling tax base, and the businesses that went with it. Windsor is a microcosm of Detroit, but fortunately our population is slowly growing, but we still have one of the largest unemployment rates in the country....so that will be a drain on city services.....we may be a Detroit in the making.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, Detroit has been technically bankrupt for a number of years now.... What is a concern is the bond holders....they traditionally have been the funders for pensions. So, if a pension held city bonds, lookout. Detroit owes around 20B and since it's only about 800,000 in population, that's a lot of money to carry. The problem, like Windsor, is that when things were good economy be damed...certain segments are being paid well above average. On the other hand, there are still large numbers of poor. When the crash came many left the city ( the population went from 1.8million to 800K...thus the dwindling tax base, and the businesses that went with it. Windsor is a microcosm of Detroit, but fortunately our population is slowly growing, but we still have one of the largest unemployment rates in the country....so that will be a drain on city services.....we may be a Detroit in the making.


What will you folks do in Windsor when the flood of economic refugees flood across the border southwards??? Seriously, it is similar to when NYC was near bankruptcy and Pres. Gerald Ford was overheard to say "Tell Mayor Beame to drop dead if he thinks we are going to bail them out." Of course, the famous headlines in the NYC papers the next day said "Ford to City: Drop Dead". 

FORD TO CITY: DROP DEAD: President's snub inspired, not discouraged, ex-Gov. Hugh Carey - NY Daily News

Actually, years later, it was claimed that he never said these words.

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/28/nyregion/28veto.html?_r=0

Anyway, I hope for the best for the folks in Detroit, for those in Windsor, and for those here in The Shang that have health issues.


----------



## Rps

amen to that!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> amen to that!!!!!!!


Amen, brother Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early today. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amies, and good health to one and all.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. 

As a matter of interest, our daughter gave me a great tip today. If you enjoy a wee glass of Baileys, it can be so much better. Instead of tossing out that last cup of coffee in the morning when the coffee machine turns itself off, pour it into an ice cube tray and freeze it into cubes. Then drop one in a glass and pour your shot of Baileys over it and enjoy. Yum!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Night Marc.
> 
> As a matter of interest, our daughter gave me a great tip today. If you enjoy a wee glass of Baileys, it can be so much better. Instead of tossing out that last cup of coffee in the morning when the coffee machine turns itself off, pour it into an ice cube tray and freeze it into cubes. Then drop one in a glass and pour your shot of Baileys over it and enjoy. Yum!



Even without the Baileys, and who tosses out that last cup of coffee???, but the coffee ice cube trick is great for those that enjoy and ice cold drink of coffee.

I like mine very sweet and creamy. 

But not in the for any ice cold morning coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up and running with an unusual story called, "When Choirs Sing, Many Hearts Beat As One". Who knew that when choirs are singing, members hearts seem to beat in sync with one another? Norm in the UK sent us a video on a disappearing car door and you won't believe how a young man can chug a pitcher of beer. Now it's back to work for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc.
> 
> As a matter of interest, our daughter gave me a great tip today. If you enjoy a wee glass of Baileys, it can be so much better. Instead of tossing out that last cup of coffee in the morning when the coffee machine turns itself off, pour it into an ice cube tray and freeze it into cubes. Then drop one in a glass and pour your shot of Baileys over it and enjoy. Yum!


A grand idea, Don. I love Bailey's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get the TGIF Breakfast going. However, first comes the coffee.


----------



## javaqueen

pm-r said:


> Even without the Baileys, and who tosses out that last cup of coffee???, but the coffee ice cube trick is great for those that enjoy and ice cold drink of coffee.
> 
> I like mine very sweet and creamy.
> 
> But not in the for any ice cold morning coffee.


fill an ice cube tray with coffee, freeze
put 2 cups of milk into a blender
add the frozen coffee cubes
add 2 - 4 teaspoons of sugar (to taste)
add 2 - 4 tablespoons of chocolate syrup (to taste)
blend until smooth

your own iced cappuccinos just the way you want them  enjoy


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Good to see you back. Care for some freshly brewed coffee?

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Good to see you back. Care for some freshly brewed coffee?
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Coffee is welcomed this morning. Life is going well, just very tired with the summer schedule and the heat that we are experiencing.

How are you doing Marc???


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Coffee is welcomed this morning. Life is going well, just very tired with the summer schedule and the heat that we are experiencing.
> 
> How are you doing Marc???



Good to hear, Kim. Hang in there ............ summer is almost over.

All goes well here. Two of the pups go to their new homes today, and one will go to his new home next Friday. We are keeping one and now need homes for two of the pups. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Hi Kim, I do not like heat so you have my sympathy. The family left for the K Days parade in downtown Edmonton this morning while I dog sit and work on the motor home in preparations for Monday's trip. 

I am off to Elk Island Park for the afternoon, leaving Monday as soon as an old friend from Calgary arrives. After his three hour drive, he can relax for an hour as we head out the 85 km or so to the park in the motor home. He asked if we could stay there overnight as the park is designated as one of Canada's dark spots and is excellent for viewing the stars and satellites. Then we are off the next morning to the Stawnichy Meat factory in Mundare to pick up some of their famous ham rings on the way to Battleford, SK. where we will meet up with another old buddy from Nipawin, SK. We will return home on Friday after touring the Canadian baseball hall of fame there, the local museum and Fort Battleford for the second time. I never can get enough of local history and the fort figured prominently in the NorthWest Rebellion.

Parks Canada - Fort Battleford National Historic Site - History


----------



## pm-r

javaqueen said:


> fill an ice cube tray with coffee, freeze
> put 2 cups of milk into a blender
> add the frozen coffee cubes
> add 2 - 4 teaspoons of sugar (to taste)
> add 2 - 4 tablespoons of chocolate syrup (to taste)
> blend until smooth
> 
> your own iced cappuccinos just the way you want them  enjoy



Sounds even yummier. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have not had 4PM High Tea in awhile, but Kim's recipe sounds better than tea. Anyone interested in that?????????


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> We have not had 4PM High Tea in awhile, but Kim's recipe sounds better than tea. Anyone interested in that?????????


.... too sweet for me. An iced tea, w/lemon, and very little sugar, for me please. Thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, John. How are you and Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for coffee and breakfast ............... in that order.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Missed the coffee and breakfast call this morning Marc ... was looking forward to our Saturday morning dim sum, and didn't want to interefere with my appetite!! 

We had a great time ... everyone at the restaurant, when we walked in, was so friendly and welcoming to our arrival ... with hi's and handshakes ... what a great way to start a day and meal!! And I ordered well (according to the accolades I received from Jean and daughter!!) .. concentrating more on 'dumplings' and the like this time, so that a few more dishes could be orderd, and we could have more tastes!! 

So today it was: steamed pork dumplings, steamed prawn & corn dumplings, beef tendon in special sauce, steamed meat & veggie rissoles, deep fried stuffed meat dumplings (a first for us -- and some good!! -- but we usually tend to opt away from deep fried dishes), rice flours rolls w/3 kinds of mushrooms, and chicken knees w/black bean sauce. And of course, the usual several pots of green tea.

With a liquor store stop on the way home (to replenish 'everyday type wine' supply) ... a fine morning.

And for Jean, it was really her first 'fun' time of the week .. and she did well. She has suffered quite terribly this week. She saw her family doctor Tuesday ... and with his req's in hand, then did a visit to the local Med Lab, and x-ray clinic. She then saw her doctor again Thursday, and he had not received the results of the x-rays, but did say her blood work indicated there was an "infection" or whatever on-the-go. She's still waiting on something re: the x-rays. Maybe she'll get some word Monday, and some kind of more positive response as to what might be going on!! She has all the pain, but still nothing positive to indicate why!!!! Thank goodness, she has the spirit to deal with all of this!!!!

So it's out to the balcony time for us ... the sun is just starting to come around and warm it up a little. It will be some "white for she, and some red for me" time!! And a very light dinner planned for eve .... 

Cheers everyone!!!


----------



## johnp

... the set up ... (w/the iPad2 camera, eh!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

"She has all the pain, but still nothing positive to indicate why!!!! Thank goodness, she has the spirit to deal with all of this!!!!" Sorry to hear this, John. Still, if her spirits are up, that is very helpful.

We had white wine tonight and red yesterday. Interesting mix you folks had today. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful nearly full moon is rising high in the southern skies. I hope all of you soon see this fine gift of Nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but since we did not get the overnight rain, I shall take a cup of coffee out on my back deck and listen to the birds and watch the sunrise. Later .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to start Sunday Brunch. Any requests for something special?


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Marc. I'm getting a late start, I awoke to pouring rain and no power. The power stayed off for about an hour and a half. 

By the way, we call it power here, the rest of the country calls it hydro. Some electricity is generated by running water. Ours is generated by burning coal. We rarely have power outages for more than a few minutes. Most of our utility wires are buried, so not greatly affected by weather.

My sister has had lots of tests this past week while the doctors determine how to treat her. She'll know more on Friday when she meets with them. She has known for a long time that she has cancer, even before she had the kidney problem earlier this year, and she's relieved to finally have a diagnosis. 

Our power just came back on so I'll join you for a cup of coffee.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Marc. I'm getting a late start, I awoke to pouring rain and no power. The power stayed off for about an hour and a half.
> 
> By the way, we call it power here, the rest of the country calls it hydro. Some electricity is generated by running water. Ours is generated by burning coal. We rarely have power outages for more than a few minutes. Most of our utility wires are buried, so not greatly affected by weather.
> 
> My sister has had lots of tests this past week while the doctors determine how to treat her. She'll know more on Friday when she meets with them. She has known for a long time that she has cancer, even before she had the kidney problem earlier this year, and she's relieved to finally have a diagnosis.
> 
> Our power just came back on so I'll join you for a cup of coffee.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Margaret, we shall all hope and pray for the best for your sister ........... and you as well. It must be emotionally straining on you as well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too hot and humid for hot tea, so I shall make some ice tea ................... unless someone wants a G&T.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Too hot and humid for hot tea, so I shall make some ice tea ................... unless someone wants a G&T.


Hi Marc ... some iced tea sounds just fine. It'll tide Jean & I over nicely until we do our balcony times this afternoon.
Fingers crossed ... Jean's doing quite good today, and is back on the computer and into some "doodle art" once again -- nice to see!!
Cheers!!


----------



## winwintoo

johnp said:


> Hi Marc ... some iced tea sounds just fine. It'll tide Jean & I over nicely until we do our balcony times this afternoon.
> Fingers crossed ... Jean's doing quite good today, and is back on the computer and into some "doodle art" once again -- nice to see!!
> Cheers!!


John, does Jean draw Zentangles? You can do some amazing doodles. Google Zentangle and you'll find lots.

Here's one I drew on my iPad.


----------



## johnp

winwintoo said:


> John, does Jean draw Zentangles? You can do some amazing doodles. Google Zentangle and you'll find lots. Here's one I drew on my iPad.


Margaret .... thanks ... and yes, she does -- and is working on one right now. She told me she currently has three journals full of ones she's done.


----------



## winwintoo

johnp said:


> Margaret .... thanks ... and yes, she does -- and is working on one right now. She told me she currently has three journals full of ones she's done.


Wow! I too have tons done on paper, but when I discovered the Procreate app for iPad, I really got going. If you want to change something you can erase and start over.

I'm sure it helps her relax. I wish my sister could doodle to, but her hands shake so bad, she can't hold a pencil.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## johnp

winwintoo said:


> Wow! I too have tons done on paper, but when I discovered the Procreate app for iPad, I really got going. If you want to change something you can erase and start over. I'm sure it helps her relax. I wish my sister could doodle to, but her hands shake so bad, she can't hold a pencil. Take care, Margaret


Margaret .... hers are all done on paper. I wanted her to try a drawing 'tablet' (like a Bamboo?, and/or other) that would link to her laptop ... but she likes it this way ... and 'yes', finds it very relaxing (and good "brain food" too!!).

She's been doing a little watercolour pencil stuff too. I got her a nice set of pencils for her birthday, and a book (which she tells me is a little too advanced for her). 

But whateve art she does at the time, it's for her own personal enjoyment .. and I do know it's sure good for her!!

Our good wishes to you and your sister!!


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening everyone. We just enjoyed our first break out on the balcony ... no sun yet, and a touch 'cool'ish' because of the marine air flow, but a visitor flew in with what we needed to enjoy ... so no complaints, eh!!


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all. A very busy two days for me when an old friend passed suddenly. Spent the past couple of days helping out. Set me way back for our trip tomorrow, but three hours today got most of that done so am ready to leave by noon tomorrow. Will try and take some pics as we go along as well. Now back to the final prep for today before the riders take on Hamilton in a couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc ... some iced tea sounds just fine. It'll tide Jean & I over nicely until we do our balcony times this afternoon.
> Fingers crossed ... Jean's doing quite good today, and is back on the computer and into some "doodle art" once again -- nice to see!!
> Cheers!!


Good to hear, John. Hope this uptrend continues. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night a bit early. Deborah and I are going to sit out on our back deck and watch the full moon rise higher in the southern sky. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Little Joanie, who is now called Pippa, is in a home with Gracie's brother, Hugo, and a huge Newfoundland dog, Scooner. Guess who is going to have all the toys at the end of this standoff????


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Afternoon all. A very busy two days for me when an old friend passed suddenly. Spent the past couple of days helping out. Set me way back for our trip tomorrow, but three hours today got most of that done so am ready to leave by noon tomorrow. Will try and take some pics as we go along as well. Now back to the final prep for today before the riders take on Hamilton in a couple of hours.



I'm sorry to hear of your friend's passing and your planned trip delay, but how do you manage to keep up with all your SAP updates and watch your Riders games when you're on the road?


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your friend's passing and your planned trip delay, but how do you manage to keep up with all your SAP updates and watch your Riders games when you're on the road?


Ah, that's easy. iPhone5 with 6 GB data plan. Use personal hotspot. Also have USB stick, 4G speed with separate access when I need it. As for the TV, I have a satellite dish that allows me to watch TV both on the move and stationery when parked. If no power available, on board generator covers that. If campground rules do not allow generators, have inverters and solar power backup. Might say I am prepared for most things.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Ah, that's easy. iPhone5 with 6 GB data plan. Use personal hotspot. Also have USB stick, 4G speed with separate access when I need it. As for the TV, I have a satellite dish that allows me to watch TV both on the move and stationery when parked. If no power available, on board generator covers that. If campground rules do not allow generators, have inverters and solar power backup. Might say I am prepared for most things.



I'll have to admit that you seem to have it all covered very well. Nice setup.

Just don't get up while you're driving and maybe watching your Raiders game and leave the wheel and go grab a cold beer from your refrigerator as some have done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Ready for breakfast? I am but first, a cup of hot coffee to watch the sunrise.


----------



## groovetube

Good mooring, dr G, up early this morning, taking the day off to finish more reno. Have quite the honey-do list this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Good mooring, dr G, up early this morning, taking the day off to finish more reno. Have quite the honey-do list this summer.


Morning, Tim. Good luck with the renos. Going to take my pups out back and grade on my back deck. Far more civilized, especially with a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a mess for a day as we leave for Elk Island Park later this morning. Severe thunderstorms are rumbling with lots of lighting. Damaging winds also. I may try and take a few back roads that are sheltered instead of the Yellowhead highway to avoid wind gusts.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. It's bright and sunny here this morning, but its early yet 

Have a good trip Don. I hope the weather cooperates.

I'm going to pass on coffee this morning, I'm trying to cut back, but if there's hot water I'll have some jasmine tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a mess for a day as we leave for Elk Island Park later this morning. Severe thunderstorms are rumbling with lots of lighting. Damaging winds also. I may try and take a few back roads that are sheltered instead of the Yellowhead highway to avoid wind gusts.


Bon voyage, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. It's bright and sunny here this morning, but its early yet
> 
> Have a good trip Don. I hope the weather cooperates.
> 
> I'm going to pass on coffee this morning, I'm trying to cut back, but if there's hot water I'll have some jasmine tea.


Afternoon, Margaret. We have some great jasmine tea. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A huge full moon is rising our of the southeastern horizon. A beautiful sight.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. A huge full moon is rising our of the southeastern horizon. A beautiful sight.


Sounds great Marc ... enjoy. For us, it's a full sun shining into, through our windows, and heating up our apartment!!!!
... and it's dinner time!! Blinds, shades, et al to the rescue, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds great Marc ... enjoy. For us, it's a full sun shining into, through our windows, and heating up our apartment!!!!
> ... and it's dinner time!! Blinds, shades, et al to the rescue, eh!!


With 18C temps and clear skies, only a nice breeze in coming through our windows right now.

How does Jean manage the heat?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is made and breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some, but not all, of the common ingredients in the more than 700 million packages of hot dogs sold annually (excluding Wal-Mart where probably another 100 million are sold): mechanically separated turkey, pork, water, corn syrup, beef, salt, potassium lactate, sodium phosphates, flavorings, beefstock, sodium diacetate, sodium erythorbate, maltodextrin, sodium nitrate, extracts of paprika and maybe some soya lecithin, sodium stearoyl lactylate,autolyzed yeast extract, and possibly FD&C Red Dye 40. So if you're celebrating National Hot Dog Day (that's today), don't think about what's inside (and I haven't even gotten to the bun), just enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Well so much for Hot Dogs for dinner tonight!. Three more days then I'm off for the summer. We are planning to do some road trips. I hope the weather holds out, lately it's like living in a car wash here...... Better days ahead. Take care all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Well so much for Hot Dogs for dinner tonight!. Three more days then I'm off for the summer. We are planning to do some road trips. I hope the weather holds out, lately it's like living in a car wash here...... Better days ahead. Take care all.


Morning, Rp. Good luck with your vacation. I won't be off teaching until about the 20th of August, and then the Fall semester starts on Sept. 5th, so no trips for me this year. Deborah will be in Lunenburg overseeing the renos.

Nice day here, but a warm one with 21C temps and a light breeze. Luckily, no humidity.
Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Some, but not all, of the common ingredients in the more than 700 million packages of hot dogs sold annually (excluding Wal-Mart where probably another 100 million are sold): mechanically separated turkey, pork, water, corn syrup, beef, salt, potassium lactate, sodium phosphates, flavorings, beefstock, sodium diacetate, sodium erythorbate, maltodextrin, sodium nitrate, extracts of paprika and maybe some soya lecithin, sodium stearoyl lactylate,autolyzed yeast extract, and possibly FD&C Red Dye 40. So if you're celebrating National Hot Dog Day (that's today), don't think about what's inside (and I haven't even gotten to the bun), just enjoy.



Yeah, Aren't they good sometimes,  but no red dye in Canadian hot dogs.

PS: I was reading the other day how much healthier hot dogs are over a lot of hamburgers and their "meat" sold in the fast food chains.

That was a bit scary.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee is made and breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.



I'd love to join you for coffee Marc, but I have to leave shortly for the second day of a MIBI heart exam, and like the first, they are adamant about NO CAFFEINE of any kind, plus prior fasting.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd love to join you for coffee Marc, but I have to leave shortly for the second day of a MIBI heart exam, and like the first, they are adamant about NO CAFFEINE of any kind, plus prior fasting.


Good luck with your tests, Patrick. How about some iced herbal tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice tea will be the 4PM High Tea drink today. A warm day here in St.John's.


----------



## Sonal

I'll join you if you can make me a hot tea Marc.... I seem to have come down with a cold.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Ice tea will be the 4PM High Tea drink today. A warm day here in St.John's.


Sounds good Marc ... it'll hit the spot here today as well. Thanks!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck with your tests, Patrick. How about some iced herbal tea?


No herbal tea allowed Marc unless it's 100& caffeine free. Not many are.

Anyway, test finished so I treated myself to an iced coffee and apple fritter.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> No herbal tea allowed Marc unless it's 100& caffeine free. Not many are. Anyway, test finished so I treated myself to an iced coffee and apple fritter.


Hope the test went well for you Patrick!!
Heh, that sounds like a real "Timmy moment" you had after the test. Yum, all that fat and sugar, eh!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'll join you if you can make me a hot tea Marc.... I seem to have come down with a cold.


Coming right up, Sonal. Sorry about the cold. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... it'll hit the spot here today as well. Thanks!


Coming right up, John. Still 24C at just past 6PM here.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No herbal tea allowed Marc unless it's 100& caffeine free. Not many are.
> 
> Anyway, test finished so I treated myself to an iced coffee and apple fritter.


Good to hear, Patrick. Hope the results are good news.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Sonal. Sorry about the cold. How is Life treating you these days?


Busy as always.... school, work, writing, basement. How are you?


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Hope the test went well for you Patrick!!
> Heh, that sounds like a real "Timmy moment" you had after the test. Yum, all that fat and sugar, eh!!!



Actually John, after the radiation injection shot they want you to eat a fatty snack and then wait for 45-60 minutes before one goes under the elaborate huge "camera" plates that takes about 15-20 minutes as it moves around.

I took a snack of cheeses, a small peanut butter sandwich with lots of butter and a dash of honey, and a small thermos of cold milk mixed with a good portion of 1/2 & 1/2 added, which I thought should do the trick. 

Actually it was a Mac moment with their apple "pie", and I should have done the Timmy's moment instead and a true apple fritter.

Next time I will.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Actually John, after the radiation injection shot they want you to eat a fatty snack and then wait for 45-60 minutes before one goes under the elaborate huge "camera" plates that takes about 15-20 minutes as it moves around. I took a snack of cheeses, a small peanut butter sandwich with lots of butter and a dash of honey, and a small thermos of cold milk mixed with a good portion of 1/2 & 1/2 added, which I thought should do the trick.  Actually it was a Mac moment with their apple "pie", and I should have done the Timmy's moment instead and a true apple fritter. Next time I will.


Yikes!!! and thanks for all that Patrick!! 
And now I think I'm better equipped 'mentally' to tackle the ice cream we have for dessert today!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Busy as always.... school, work, writing, basement. How are you?


All goes well here. The pups will be 10 weeks old on Friday and my semester has about 2 1/2 weeks to go. So, busy here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Yikes!!! and thanks for all that Patrick!!
> And now I think I'm better equipped 'mentally' to tackle the ice cream we have for dessert today!!!


I hope you enjoyed your ice cream John, and I understand that the locally made stuff is very healthful and nutritious.

PS: The lab tech when she discovered what my suggested "fat" snack was, said excellent and wished that more MIBI patients would follow their suggested directions and do a similar snack for the exam.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the OtHD Coffee brewing, with breakfast to come later when more folks are up and about.


----------



## groovetube

Morning G, everyone. I'm getting close to finishing this reno I had to put on hold because of the basement fiasco. It's going to look fantastic I'm at the point now where I can drywall, and patch the hardwood flooring. I just need to get some inwall speaker wire to run 5.1 today, (perhaps 7.1 for future in case ).

It's the summer of major work around the house. At least some of it is outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Tim. I envy you your ability to do your own renos. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunch time. Any requests?


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Lunch time. Any requests?


I have whatever the locals of the beautiful NFLD eat at noon.


----------



## Rps

Hello all. Well only two days to go before my holidays. Can't complain working with these students has been a treat and certainly has helped with my professional development. My regular work is assisting students from various levels and various classes, but this is the first time I've had the role of teacher ( one set of students, 5 hours of class time, 5 days a week ) it certainly is quite different. My prep time has skyrocketed but I am also building my teaching inventory of materials, so this has been a great experience. 

Marc, you might agree with this, but during that first week I've never felt more tired when I've come home than that week. I guess I need to work on my stamina. 

So if there's any coffee left , would like a cup or three.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. I envy you your ability to do your own renos. Kudos, mon ami.


well it has it's challenges. I can't find the woodfloor material the guy used on this to patch the area, I think I'm going to have to take the afternoon and drive up 'flooring alley' (kennedy road I guess) and hunt down their back stock.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> I have whatever the locals of the beautiful NFLD eat at noon.


I am having a tuna salad with home grown lettuce and a tomato. Interested?

How is Life treating you these days, Todd?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all. Well only two days to go before my holidays. Can't complain working with these students has been a treat and certainly has helped with my professional development. My regular work is assisting students from various levels and various classes, but this is the first time I've had the role of teacher ( one set of students, 5 hours of class time, 5 days a week ) it certainly is quite different. My prep time has skyrocketed but I am also building my teaching inventory of materials, so this has been a great experience.
> 
> Marc, you might agree with this, but during that first week I've never felt more tired when I've come home than that week. I guess I need to work on my stamina.
> 
> So if there's any coffee left , would like a cup or three.


Welcome back to the real world of face-to-face teaching, Rp. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well it has it's challenges. I can't find the woodfloor material the guy used on this to patch the area, I think I'm going to have to take the afternoon and drive up 'flooring alley' (kennedy road I guess) and hunt down their back stock.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice tea is the name of the game here in St.John's with 24C and a 34C humidex reading.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami.


well thanks, but after going to about 15 hardwood places today, putting some major scratches on my cars under the front bonnet from a concrete thing I didn't see (I wasn't looking I guess) no luck whatsoever.

I found the same stuff at Rona, of all places, but it's 3 1/4 wide, mine is 3 1/2, which apparent;y isn't standard and isn't likely to be found anywhere. I don't know what the hell the guy before me used, one guy said it was an odd size from China.

I'm going to have a drink, moan about the little damage on my car, and forget about it for tonight.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> well thanks, but after going to about 15 hardwood places today, putting some major scratches on my cars under the front bonnet from a concrete thing I didn't see (I wasn't looking I guess) no luck whatsoever.
> 
> I found the same stuff at Rona, of all places, but it's 3 1/4 wide, mine is 3 1/2, which apparent;y isn't standard and isn't likely to be found anywhere. I don't know what the hell the guy before me used, one guy said it was an odd size from China.
> 
> I'm going to have a drink, moan about the little damage on my car, and forget about it for tonight.


That's odd as RONA lists a 3 1/2" x 3/4 flooring, but maybe not the correct color.

But that drink sounds like a damn good idea!! 



HARDWOOD FLOORING | RONA

Or some (3 1/2” x 3/8”) ay or via:

ENGINEERED HARDWOOD FLOORING

FWIW, we have several moulding/finishing shops locally that can produce almost anything to match.


----------



## groovetube

hmm. They had no 3 1/2 red oak flooring at all when I was there.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well thanks, but after going to about 15 hardwood places today, putting some major scratches on my cars under the front bonnet from a concrete thing I didn't see (I wasn't looking I guess) no luck whatsoever.
> 
> I found the same stuff at Rona, of all places, but it's 3 1/4 wide, mine is 3 1/2, which apparent;y isn't standard and isn't likely to be found anywhere. I don't know what the hell the guy before me used, one guy said it was an odd size from China.
> 
> I'm going to have a drink, moan about the little damage on my car, and forget about it for tonight.


Yes, a drink would be in order, Tim. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

looks like I'm the first to say good morning!


----------



## SINC

A chilly start to the day here in Battleford at only 3° where today we will visit the Fred Light Museum: Fred Light Museum - Battleford, SK


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning all, sorry that I have been away more than usual, summer schedule is quite a bit busier than regular schedule

How has everyone been doing lately? Are you enjoying your trip Don??


----------



## Rps

Morning Tim, Marc, Don, Kim, et all. Cool weather here today. Am sitting in a lab awaiting my students to wrtie their final exam.

Tim, I have ceramic tile in most of my home, and trying to find a match is almost impossible...can't imagine what hardwood would be like, good luck with the hunt. Will you be buying extra for those just in case moments?


----------



## Rps

HI Kim, I, too, have been away and busy. Nice to get back to normal. I have been using a "visual representation" of classical music in my classes ( on youtube, just about any composer has these ) and they seem to work well with my students. Have you seen any of thses?


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, I checked out the streaming site for CFL games, will probably signup .... gotta have my "roughie" fix.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> looks like I'm the first to say good morning!


Morning, Tim. We were up at just before 5AM, but then Deborah and I decided to go back to bed once the pups and adult doxies were fed.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning all, sorry that I have been away more than usual, summer schedule is quite a bit busier than regular schedule
> 
> How has everyone been doing lately? Are you enjoying your trip Don??


Morning, Kim. Yes, busy is the name of the game these days. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Tim, Marc, Don, Kim, et all. Cool weather here today. Am sitting in a lab awaiting my students to wrtie their final exam.
> 
> Tim, I have ceramic tile in most of my home, and trying to find a match is almost impossible...can't imagine what hardwood would be like, good luck with the hunt. Will you be buying extra for those just in case moments?


Morning, Rp. Why a lab for the final exam?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Kim, I am enjoying the trip very much. Good to have the company of old friends, Rp, glad that site was one that would get you your 'fix', Marc, Back to bed?! I wish!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Kim, I am enjoying the trip very much. Good to have the company of old friends, Rp, glad that site was one that would get you your 'fix', Marc, Back to bed?! I wish!


Well, the 5AM feedings of the pups has to be done, but it was so hot last night, sleep did not come easily. So, back to bed it was ...................... now, it is off for a cold shower. 27C with a 37C humidex reading ................. 38C is our record.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. It's a writing lab. The final is a writing assignment, 3 paragraphs, at least 10 sentences each, and they must choose 0ne of four topics to write on. Glad to hear it's warm/hot on the Rock.....cool here, but that is welcome after such a stretch of heat. My daughter, who is expecting her first child in mid Sept is certainly welcoming the break in temperature......


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Morning Tim, Marc, Don, Kim, et all. Cool weather here today. Am sitting in a lab awaiting my students to wrtie their final exam.
> 
> Tim, I have ceramic tile in most of my home, and trying to find a match is almost impossible...can't imagine what hardwood would be like, good luck with the hunt. Will you be buying extra for those just in case moments?


certainly, I'd buy a few boxes of it if I found it.

Edit: I think I may have finally found it!. I'll verify this tomorrow, but I'm pretty sure it's it.

I hope it's it but the online samples are a match (there's 3 variations of the colour) and it's the only company here that makes it 3 1/2 inch.

If it's not it, after the search I've done, I'll bloody well print off hi res photos of the floor and laminate it on damn plywood...


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone.


----------



## winwintoo

It's not nice here. 

It's a: [ame=http://youtu.be/KYOEh1G7OqM]Deana Carter: Did I Shave My Legs For This? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the 5AM feedings of the pups has to be done, but it was so hot last night, sleep did not come easily. So, back to bed it was ...................... now, it is off for a cold shower. 27C with a 37C humidex reading ................. 38C is our record.



It's when the thermometer gets in the higher 30s plus any above normal humidity that it gets unbearable for us.

At least we have a fair amount of shade from the tall trees around our house that helps + any sea breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. It's a writing lab. The final is a writing assignment, 3 paragraphs, at least 10 sentences each, and they must choose 0ne of four topics to write on. Glad to hear it's warm/hot on the Rock.....cool here, but that is welcome after such a stretch of heat. My daughter, who is expecting her first child in mid Sept is certainly welcoming the break in temperature......


Interesting. 

Hot here, with 29C temps and a 39C humidex reading, an all time high for hotness.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It's when the thermometer gets in the higher 30s plus any above normal humidity that it gets unbearable for us.
> 
> At least we have a fair amount of shade from the tall trees around our house that helps + any sea breeze.


Luckily, there are strong winds to help cool things off a bit, Patrick.


----------



## johnp

According to the last weather forecast I just heard on the radio, this is day 28 without any precipitation here in BC. It's been a great summer so far for people who like it warm and dry, but soon to be a difficult one for forests, and the like, if it isn't already.


----------



## javaqueen

Good afternoon everyone, Marc any coffee left? could use another cup to keep me going today

Hey Rp, I have used youtube to help my students get a feel for different composers, but I make sure to play a number of different versions of the same song so that they realize that music is very personal


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.


Evening, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It's when the thermometer gets in the higher 30s plus any above normal humidity that it gets unbearable for us.
> 
> At least we have a fair amount of shade from the tall trees around our house that helps + any sea breeze.


Same here, but at least we usually get an ocean breeze. For about 1/2 an hour we hit 40C with the humidex, a new record for St.John's. I guess that this is normal for Windsor, ON, but is unheard of here.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good afternoon everyone, Marc any coffee left? could use another cup to keep me going today
> 
> Hey Rp, I have used youtube to help my students get a feel for different composers, but I make sure to play a number of different versions of the same song so that they realize that music is very personal


Yes, I have some coffee left, but I am having a G&T to beat the heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> It's not nice here.
> 
> It's a: Deana Carter: Did I Shave My Legs For This? - YouTube


Some of us don't shave our legs .....................


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, but at least we usually get an ocean breeze. For about 1/2 an hour we hit 40C with the humidex, a new record for St.John's. I guess that this is normal for Windsor, ON, but is unheard of here.


That's too hot for us, even with shade and sea breeze!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's too hot for us, even with shade and sea breeze!!


Well, at least the doxie pups had some baby pool time to cool off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, at least the doxie pups had some baby pool time to cool off.


Maybe you could join them and cool off a bit if the heat continues.

But take a shot and post it when you do.

Sure hope you finally got some cooling breeze later in the day and through the evening and night.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe you could join them and cool off a bit if the heat continues.
> 
> But take a shot and post it when you do.
> 
> Sure hope you finally got some cooling breeze later in the day and through the evening and night.


Good idea, but it's a baby pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too warm for a hot breakfast for our TGIF Breakfast, so we will go Continental Style today. Coffee will be ready when you rise to face this new day.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. My sister meets with her team of doctors today to learn what her treatment will be. Her daughter and me as well as her driver will all be there so we will all have the same information and have a better idea how to support her.

We're all keeping our fingers crossed that the cancer is localized and can be treated quickly. 

I envy you folks who are sweltering this summer. I was out yesterday and felt I should be wearing a parka and boots


----------



## SINC

It was nice in Battleford yesterday Margaret until about 4:00, then a cold wind came up and we too needed parkas. We are homeward bound later this morning. I have my fingers crossed for your sister today too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It was nice in Battleford yesterday Margaret until about 4:00, then a cold wind came up and we too needed parkas. We are homeward bound later this morning. I have my fingers crossed for your sister today too.


Send some cold temps this way, Don. Record heat yesterday and today. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. My sister meets with her team of doctors today to learn what her treatment will be. Her daughter and me as well as her driver will all be there so we will all have the same information and have a better idea how to support her.
> 
> We're all keeping our fingers crossed that the cancer is localized and can be treated quickly.
> 
> I envy you folks who are sweltering this summer. I was out yesterday and felt I should be wearing a parka and boots


Let's hope for the best for your sister, Margaret. You both shall be in our thoughts and prayers. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C temps with a 38C humidex reading. We took the pups out back for some pool time and then a romp in the grass in the backyard, which is shaded until about now. Currently, they are sound asleep.


----------



## johnp

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. My sister meets with her team of doctors today to learn what her treatment will be. Her daughter and me as well as her driver will all be there so we will all have the same information and have a better idea how to support her.
> We're all keeping our fingers crossed that the cancer is localized and can be treated quickly.
> I envy you folks who are sweltering this summer. I was out yesterday and felt I should be wearing a parka and boots


Keeping fingers crossed for "the best of news" Margaret. 
Will attempt to forward some of the heat of BC your way!! We're into a good long warm and dry stretch .. but don't wish to complain, as there will be several months of rain and damp cold to look forward to soon enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for "the best of news" Margaret.
> Will attempt to forward some of the heat of BC your way!! We're into a good long warm and dry stretch .. but don't wish to complain, as there will be several months of rain and damp cold to look forward to soon enough.


Afternoon, John. We are into hour#42 with a dewpoint over 22, which has made us hotter than either Tampa, Florida or New Orleans, LA in the past two days. Hot and humid ............ it's brutal.XX) After 36 years here in St.John's, my body forgot that this is typical weather for July in Athens, Georgia and typical for June in Waycross, Georgia.

How is Jean's back today?


----------



## winwintoo

I just got home and the news was very good on the scale of possibilities.

We feared that this was related to her illness earlier this year but while her overall condition might impact her ability to tolerate treatment, both doctors are positive that this is new and she caught it early so treatment will knock it down and she will have a long life.

The next week will be more tests and radiation will begin in about 10 days, 5 days a week for 5 weeks, accompanied by a chemo booster once a week.

What a relief it must be for her. It seemed that because she was so sick before this might have been overlooked.

Both doctors are very thorough and the support staff at the cancer clinic are amazing.

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. I told Emily that you were all wishing her well and she said it helped her when she wanted to give up.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. We are into hour#42 with a dewpoint over 22, which has made us hotter than either Tampa, Florida or New Orleans, LA in the past two days. Hot and humid ............ it's brutal.XX) After 36 years here in St.John's, my body forgot that this is typical weather for July in Athens, Georgia and typical for June in Waycross, Georgia.
> How is Jean's back today?


Those are quite some temperatures for St. John's!!  

I guess the most I can say about Jean's back is that it's behaving about as erratic as ever, but she's learning to deal with its behaviour. Frequent warm baths really help. Plus, the medication as needed. And her art (which provides a meditation). And she's found white wine really helps too!! She told her doctor about the latter .. and he told her to go with whatever helps!! The recent x-rays showed no new damage - so that was good news.

Once the summer and its "madness" calms down .. we'll head to Harrison Hot Springs in September ... and soak in the various hot-spring pools for a few days!! That will be a welcomed treat for the three of us!! It's much too busy (and warm) to attempt such a stay now.

How are you and Deborah, and the dogs dealing with your present summer weather? I saw the pool for the dogs .. bet they enjoy it!!

Cheers!


----------



## winwintoo

John, I posted several new pictures on my Facebook page last night if Jean would like to see them.


----------



## johnp

winwintoo said:


> John, I posted several new pictures on my Facebook page last night if Jean would like to see them.


Thanks for the heads-up ... I told her, and she's about to take a look.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I just got home and the news was very good on the scale of possibilities.
> 
> We feared that this was related to her illness earlier this year but while her overall condition might impact her ability to tolerate treatment, both doctors are positive that this is new and she caught it early so treatment will knock it down and she will have a long life.
> 
> The next week will be more tests and radiation will begin in about 10 days, 5 days a week for 5 weeks, accompanied by a chemo booster once a week.
> 
> What a relief it must be for her. It seemed that because she was so sick before this might have been overlooked.
> 
> Both doctors are very thorough and the support staff at the cancer clinic are amazing.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind thoughts. I told Emily that you were all wishing her well and she said it helped her when she wanted to give up.


Good to hear, Margaret. I am happy for you both. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Those are quite some temperatures for St. John's!!
> 
> I guess the most I can say about Jean's back is that it's behaving about as erratic as ever, but she's learning to deal with its behaviour. Frequent warm baths really help. Plus, the medication as needed. And her art (which provides a meditation). And she's found white wine really helps too!! She told her doctor about the latter .. and he told her to go with whatever helps!! The recent x-rays showed no new damage - so that was good news.
> 
> Once the summer and its "madness" calms down .. we'll head to Harrison Hot Springs in September ... and soak in the various hot-spring pools for a few days!! That will be a welcomed treat for the three of us!! It's much too busy (and warm) to attempt such a stay now.
> 
> How are you and Deborah, and the dogs dealing with your present summer weather? I saw the pool for the dogs .. bet they enjoy it!!
> 
> Cheers!


Those are unheard of temps for us here in St.John's, and accurate records go back to 1879. 

Glad to hear that Jean is coping. Give her my best.

We are coping with the heat here in St.John's by giving the pups and adult doxies a turn in the baby pool. Seems to work well. I put the hose over my head as I fill the pool which is how I cool down. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, we are home safe and sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, we are home safe and sound.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for breakfast, but I might take a glass of ice tea out back to watch the sunrise. 22C temps at just past 5AM. A very quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

“When Comedy Went to School” Trailer — Documentary About The Catskill Comedians

Don, some SAP material? Way back when, I wanted to go into comedy ................ guess I never forgot that dream. 

I just burned 1200 calories yesterday ................ I forgot that I had a pizza in the oven ................... :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, a wet morning here as light rain is falling at 17° with a high today of 21° and more rain for the next few days in a row. A good day to be inside cleaning the motor home from end to end after a trip with the boys.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> “When Comedy Went to School” Trailer — Documentary About The Catskill Comedians
> 
> Don, some SAP material? Way back when, I wanted to go into comedy ................ guess I never forgot that dream.
> 
> I just burned 1200 calories yesterday ................ I forgot that I had a pizza in the oven ................... :lmao:


Thanks Marc, that is great! You might enjoy our video today on SAP as well, called 'How to tell the time in Italy'. It will give you a morning smile too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Marc, a wet morning here as light rain is falling at 17° with a high today of 21° and more rain for the next few days in a row. A good day to be inside cleaning the motor home from end to end after a trip with the boys.


Morning, Don. It is an unreal 26C with a 35C humidex reading once again. Forecast is for us to plunge to 12C tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. It is an unreal 26C with a 35C humidex reading once again. Forecast is for us to plunge to 12C tomorrow. We shall see.


Hey Marc and friends!
Wow! I bet you could find a nice iceberg and have a nice steam bath or something. Great tourism idea me think. .
I still :lmao: over your, "calorie reduction", post.
It's a nice cool day again in Mississauga. Low twenties and very comfortable. Gets nippy at night making it comfortable for sleeping.


----------



## johnp

JCCanuck said:


> Hey Marc and friends!
> Wow! I bet you could find a nice iceberg and have a nice steam bath or something. Great tourism idea me think. .
> I still :lmao: over your, "calorie reduction", post.
> It's a nice cool day again in Mississauga. Low twenties and very comfortable. Gets nippy at night making it comfortable for sleeping.


Like your suggestion!!  :clap:
Todd that's "our kind" of summer weather -- and for the past while, we've had a good lot of it. Hope it stays that way ... when it gets warmer, it's just too hot, for us, within the concrete of the city. And do like the fact it has been dropping off rather nicely during the night (here as well) for better sleeping.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Hope Saturday has been treating everyone well. A nice morning for us .. out with daughter for dim sum, and a little (and I stress "little") shopping on the way back - hate shopping after eating!! A fine get-together!!

Our dim sum 'breakfast' this morning was great, but I do think we overdid it a touch (but what was leftover is home with us for part of our dinner this eve) -- what I ordered: steamed prawn & corn dumpling, steamed beef ball, pan fried daikon cake, steamed sticky rice wraps, pan fried eggplant stuffed w/shrimp paste, deep fried squid w/peppery salt, chicken knees w/black bean sauce, and of course, a few pots of tea. Everything was well-prepared & tasty, and much-enjoyed, even if it was a bit difficult walking afterwards!! 

The restaurant quickly became full and very "loud" this morning ... many old-timers sharing conversations at their tables, and joining in conversations between, and amongst other tables!! So casual and friendly -- it's fun to experience. Several of the regulars (when we're there Saturday mornings) were there, but there were many new-to-us faces this time as well. The staff sure work hard!! There are only three kitchen staff, and two servers ... and they are sure kept busy (to say the least!!). 

Now to relax away the afternoon .. some balcony times, and a few "cool ones" will do it for us. The daughter's off to a BBQ this eve -- more food!! Thank goodness we're not -- we'll do eating lightly this eve!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Hey Marc and friends!
> Wow! I bet you could find a nice iceberg and have a nice steam bath or something. Great tourism idea me think. .
> I still :lmao: over your, "calorie reduction", post.
> It's a nice cool day again in Mississauga. Low twenties and very comfortable. Gets nippy at night making it comfortable for sleeping.


Afternoon, Todd. With 28C temps and a 37C humidex reading, anything would be better than this. Once again, we are Canada's hot spot. Spent the afternoon playing in the pool with the pups, and playing with them out in the shade of the back yard.

How is Life treating you these days? Any luck with finding a position?


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Todd. With 28C temps and a 37C humidex reading, anything would be better than this. Once again, we are Canada's hot spot. Spent the afternoon playing in the pool with the pups, and playing with them out in the shade of the back yard.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days? Any luck with finding a position?


Life is fine here in Mississauga. Making stuffed peppers (GF of course) right now. Job markets is still slow and I haven't received any interviews yet. I am going to Ottawa to see some former work friends with a possibility of working there freelancing or even a job. Love Ottawa and the town of Perth not to far from the big smoke.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Life is fine here in Mississauga. Making stuffed peppers (GF of course) right now. Job markets is still slow and I haven't received any interviews yet. I am going to Ottawa to see some former work friends with a possibility of working there freelancing or even a job. Love Ottawa and the town of Perth not to far from the big smoke.


Sorry to hear about the slow job prospects, Todd. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee would be in order. Had some rare thunder and lightening overnight, with some needed rain to break the humidity. Currently a pleasant 19C with no humidex reading. At long last.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we really cooled off as well at just 7° this morning. A coffee will do just fine, thanks. Today on SAP, a yarn about the first Jewish president that may amuse you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we really cooled off as well at just 7° this morning. A coffee will do just fine, thanks. Today on SAP, a yarn about the first Jewish president that may amuse you.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. 20C here but not with high humidity. A nice day. Will check out SAP soon. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we really cooled off as well at just 7° this morning. A coffee will do just fine, thanks. Today on SAP, a yarn about the first Jewish president that may amuse you.


:lmao::lmao: Good one, Don. I had not heard that one before. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

While you folks are basking/sweltering in a heat wave, I'm freezing 

The wind has been whistling around my windows all night and this morning, it's cold in here. I would turn up the thermostat, but the heat valve has been disconnected in my suite. Sigh. The building had our heating boiler changed last fall and we had lovely steady heat all winter, but come spring, the heat wouldn't shut off in my bedroom, so the maintenance man disconnected the valve. He had to do it in several suites. That's what happens when you give the work to the lowest bidder.

In other news?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we really cooled off as well at just 7° this morning. A coffee will do just fine, thanks. Today on SAP, a yarn about the first Jewish president that may amuse you.


Got an email from some in-law relatives that are gathering in Jasper for a reunion there saying welcome to Alberta, the land of thunderstorms, cool winds and huge mosquitoes.

And it seems the TSs and cool winds were right down to Okotoks were my son and his family live.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> While you folks are basking/sweltering in a heat wave, I'm freezing
> 
> The wind has been whistling around my windows all night and this morning, it's cold in here. I would turn up the thermostat, but the heat valve has been disconnected in my suite. Sigh. The building had our heating boiler changed last fall and we had lovely steady heat all winter, but come spring, the heat wouldn't shut off in my bedroom, so the maintenance man disconnected the valve. He had to do it in several suites. That's what happens when you give the work to the lowest bidder.
> 
> In other news?


Sorry to hear this, Margaret. It is mild here, but the house is so warm from the past few days, we still have the windows open.

How is your sister today? How are you today, other than chilled?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Got an email from some in-law relatives that are gathering in Jasper for a reunion there saying welcome to Alberta, the land of thunderstorms, cool winds and huge mosquitoes.
> 
> And it seems the TSs and cool winds were right down to Okotoks were my son and his family live.


Afternoon, Patrick. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Margaret. It is mild here, but the house is so warm from the past few days, we still have the windows open.
> 
> How is your sister today? How are you today, other than chilled?


My sister is doing fine since she finally got a diagnosis. I'm relieved and relaxing. It's still cold and windy here. Did somebody say "global warming."

I have a theory. There is a finite amount of fresh water to supply the whole globe, so if its flooding in one place, somewhere else must be experiencing drought.

Also, the earth experiences a preset average temperature, so if it's boiling hot in one place, somewhere else must be in a deep freeze.

And that's all the deep thinking I intend to do today


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Patrick. How is Life treating you today?


Life is fine thanks Marc.

All heart tests completed and the heart specialist/surgeon is away until Aug 12th., so I just taking things easy.

Amazingly cool here lately considering all the bright sunny days we've been having, barely into the low 20s.

It seems that it's cooled down to more comfortable temps for you as well.

No doubt you've headed out for your Sunday G&T by now.


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> My sister is doing fine since she finally got a diagnosis. I'm relieved and relaxing. It's still cold and windy here. Did somebody say "global warming."
> 
> I have a theory. There is a finite amount of fresh water to supply the whole globe, so if its flooding in one place, somewhere else must be experiencing drought.
> 
> Also, the earth experiences a preset average temperature, so if it's boiling hot in one place, somewhere else must be in a deep freeze.
> 
> And that's all the deep thinking I intend to do today



That seems to be a pretty good theory and is also supported by what's been happening lately as well.

Good thinking. Now maybe go out and try to enjoy a G&T or a nice wine. They carry some heat with them, especially after two or three or... 

Glad to hear things seem to be on the positive side medically speaking.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Life is fine thanks Marc.
> 
> All heart tests completed and the heart specialist/surgeon is away until Aug 12th., so I just taking things easy.


Good to hear that all has gone well to date Patrick. May your results be as mine were a couple months back.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Good to hear that all has gone well to date Patrick. May your results be as mine were a couple months back.


Patrick .... a big second to Don's words!!!
And Patrick, we second your "wine remedies" ... Jean and I have always found a glass or two of wine always works wonders for our ailments!! And on occasion, a little rum definitely provides some added 'heat to the pain' as well!!  And the latter has sure helped matters today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Life is fine thanks Marc.
> 
> All heart tests completed and the heart specialist/surgeon is away until Aug 12th., so I just taking things easy.
> 
> Amazingly cool here lately considering all the bright sunny days we've been having, barely into the low 20s.
> 
> It seems that it's cooled down to more comfortable temps for you as well.
> 
> No doubt you've headed out for your Sunday G&T by now.


Hope the test results go your way, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> My sister is doing fine since she finally got a diagnosis. I'm relieved and relaxing. It's still cold and windy here. Did somebody say "global warming."
> 
> I have a theory. There is a finite amount of fresh water to supply the whole globe, so if its flooding in one place, somewhere else must be experiencing drought.
> 
> Also, the earth experiences a preset average temperature, so if it's boiling hot in one place, somewhere else must be in a deep freeze.
> 
> And that's all the deep thinking I intend to do today


Good to hear that she is "fine", Margaret. 

An interesting theory. Of course, with Regina's cold temps in the winter time, I would be dead my first winter there. I am not a cold weather person.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fun time here -- we crated the three remaining pups overnight for the first time, and then just had them outside for "their business" along with the other adult dogs. What a circus. Then they were all fed and let back out again. This took place from 545AM until now. 

So, strong coffee is needed right now, at least by me.


----------



## groovetube

Morning dr G, all, early morning, bring car in for a check, spent most of my weekend working on my living room reno. It's getting close to done, it's a more complicated project than anticipated. But I'm at the drywalling now so getting close to the finish line thankfully.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it sounds like the pups did just fine being crated overnight. Another cold, dull, dreary day in store for us here. What would happen if you drove a radio controlled car through a herd of cows in a pasture? Our video today on SAP answers that question.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Morning dr G, all, early morning, bring car in for a check, spent most of my weekend working on my living room reno. It's getting close to done, it's a more complicated project than anticipated. But I'm at the drywalling now so getting close to the finish line thankfully.


Good to hear, Tim.  Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, it sounds like the pups did just fine being crated overnight. Another cold, dull, dreary day in store for us here. What would happen if you drove a radio controlled car through a herd of cows in a pasture? Our video today on SAP answers that question.


Afternoon, Don. Sadly, one of the pups that was bound to Sherwood Park, where there was another one of our doxies, is not to be. 

So, little Corkie is still looking for a home.

Sunny and 17C here this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Today was my 18th wedding anniversary and it went long into the night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Congratulations Marc for your 18th wedding anniversary.

I hope it was a good one.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Congratulations Marc on your anniversary.

Time flies when you're enjoying life

Wish you both many more happy years


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Congratulations Marc for your 18th wedding anniversary.
> 
> I hope it was a good one.


Thanks, Patrick. It was a fine day ......... and night. :love2:beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Congratulations Marc on your anniversary.
> 
> Time flies when you're enjoying life
> 
> Wish you both many more happy years


Thanks, Bill.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, so I shall take a cup of coffee out back to great the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the furnace is running here at just 6° out there this morning. Way too cold for July, we are 10° below normal for many days now.

Just for you this morning on SAP, two things of interest, first an epic curve ball in our mini clip and then dogs welcoming soldiers home in our full video. Enjoy!


----------



## groovetube

congrats Marc on your 18th anniversary!

Coincidentally, our 18th is coming up on the 5th.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the furnace is running here at just 6° out there this morning. Way too cold for July, we are 10° below normal for many days now.
> 
> Just for you this morning on SAP, two things of interest, first an epic curve ball in our mini clip and then dogs welcoming soldiers home in our full video. Enjoy!


Yikes!!  That is cold for the end of July.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> congrats Marc on your 18th anniversary!
> 
> Coincidentally, our 18th is coming up on the 5th.


Merci, Tim, and kudos to you as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I see in another thread you are driving down to Tenn. What brings you south of the Mason Dixon line???


----------



## Dr.G.

Taking Deborah to a fancy restaurant this evening. Yesterday was our anniversary, but too hectic a day. So, today is much calmer and a better day to celebrate.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Taking Deborah to a fancy restaurant this evening. Yesterday was our anniversary, but too hectic a day. So, today is much calmer and a better day to celebrate.


Hope you have a wonderful time. And Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hope you have a wonderful time. And Happy Anniversary.


Merci, Sonal. How is married life treating you?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Taking Deborah to a fancy restaurant this evening. Yesterday was our anniversary, but too hectic a day. So, today is much calmer and a better day to celebrate.



Would it be at the new restaurant that I read about in our local paper last week or so that setup on a frontage road in St. John's that's serving genuine Newfoundland fare?

I didn't care about their offering of a offal dish nor the lamb hearts. 

Is that really "genuine Newfoundland fare" type menu dishes??


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Taking Deborah to a fancy restaurant this evening. Yesterday was our anniversary, but too hectic a day. So, today is much calmer and a better day to celebrate.


Sorry to be so late in providing our congratulations Marc ... Jean and I raised a toast your way out on the balcony this afternoon!!! 
Hope you and Deborah enjoyed a romantic and wonderful dinner this evening!!


----------



## SINC

Same here Marc, best to you and Deborah. Enjoy that dinner. (Ann and I will celebrate 48 years in a couple more months.)


----------



## pm-r

Sorry Marc, and I'm sure you've finished your anniversary dinner by now, but I found the restaurant that was mentioned in the paper, and it's the Mallard Cottage but in Quidi Vidi, Nfld, not St. John's and just a short distance away it seems.

Mallard Cottage brings a 'new swagger' to the rustic East Coast - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Would it be at the new restaurant that I read about in our local paper last week or so that setup on a frontage road in St. John's that's serving genuine Newfoundland fare?
> 
> I didn't care about their offering of a offal dish nor the lamb hearts.
> 
> Is that really "genuine Newfoundland fare" type menu dishes??


No, Bianca's has been around for awhile now, Patrick. It was that place or Raymond's, which is really fancy. Could not get a reservation there. 

Not sure about traditional "Newfoundland fare", but there are some meals that are traditionally from NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sorry to be so late in providing our congratulations Marc ... Jean and I raised a toast your way out on the balcony this afternoon!!!
> Hope you and Deborah enjoyed a romantic and wonderful dinner this evening!!


Merci, John ............ we did ............. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Same here Marc, best to you and Deborah. Enjoy that dinner. (Ann and I will celebrate 48 years in a couple more months.)


Merci, Don. Not sure if we have another 30 years in us to get to 48 ............. we shall if we are both alive.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sorry Marc, and I'm sure you've finished your anniversary dinner by now, but I found the restaurant that was mentioned in the paper, and it's the Mallard Cottage but in Quidi Vidi, Nfld, not St. John's and just a short distance away it seems.
> 
> Mallard Cottage brings a 'new swagger' to the rustic East Coast - The Globe and Mail


Yes, that is a classic sight and serve traditional meals there. We have been there once.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to get the OtHD Breakfast going .................. but first, some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A better day in store for us as we near normal temps for a change. SAP is up with a pic of a guy with a real reason for speeding and a farmer works to try and stop a wildfire to save his crop in our video.


----------



## JCCanuck

Morning Marc and Happy Anniversary!
Not much planned today other than physio appt. and a haircut. I sort or look like your pal Twain and my wife insist, "Chop it off, you look like a perverted old man". Gonna get myself butchered at the top for better streamline lap swimming.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. A better day in store for us as we near normal temps for a change. SAP is up with a pic of a guy with a real reason for speeding and a farmer works to try and stop a wildfire to save his crop in our video.


Afternoon, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get a cup of fresh coffee.

How is little Tao making out these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Morning Marc and Happy Anniversary!
> Not much planned today other than physio appt. and a haircut. I sort or look like your pal Twain and my wife insist, "Chop it off, you look like a perverted old man". Gonna get myself butchered at the top for better streamline lap swimming.


Afternoon, Todd. Good luck with the haircut.


----------



## Dr.G.

On Tuesday, the man who scored the first basket in professional basketball history died at the age of 94. A Queens native and member of the 1946 New York Knicks. Schectman registered the memorable layup against the Toronto Huskies at Maple Leaf Gardens.

Knicks Now - Knicks History: Watch Ossie Schectman Score The First Basket


----------



## groovetube

evening dr G., all. Hope you all had a good day.

Landscaping done in the back, looks fantastic, with a great area for a bunch of bird fears/baths etc. A nice little tree for them, and a cool flagstone area to sit out in and unwind.

First time I've ever had such a nice backyard!


----------



## SINC

What do your birds fear?


----------



## johnp

groovetube said:


> ...... First time I've ever had such a nice backyard!


Congrat's .. they're much to enjoy, and I sure miss those I've had over the years.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> What do your birds fear?


... maybe all the drum "music"??


----------



## SINC

Ah, so that's it.


----------



## groovetube

SINC said:


> What do your birds fear?


I don't know, I haven't actually asked them that. 

When we first moved here, not even a single bird flew overhead. I put a feeder out, and it took about a month, but now I have a virtual bird party out there. WHich I love.



johnp said:


> Congrat's .. they're much to enjoy, and I sure miss those I've had over the years.


Haven't had something like this 'done' before. I have my hands really full on the inside, I'm doing the reno on the main floor (drywalled ready fro plaster and paint!) and it was a HUGE job to get it to where it is now. It's a beautiful start.

We have to wait on the front because we're having the basement waterproofed, slab bashed out, drain replaced etc., in a few weeks and they have to put a bin on the front area. Our lavender red bud twist trees will have to wait until next spring


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> evening dr G., all. Hope you all had a good day.
> 
> Landscaping done in the back, looks fantastic, with a great area for a bunch of bird fears/baths etc. A nice little tree for them, and a cool flagstone area to sit out in and unwind.
> 
> First time I've ever had such a nice backyard!


Evening, Tim. We did a lot of landscaping a couple of years ago. Raised the value of the house, but we did it for the looks of what we wanted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a nice sunrise. Going to get some breakfast and coffee on the go. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just dropped by to grab a coffee while SAP uploads. Always takes 10 minutes or so on the first of the month when I change the header colours. An interesting mini clip today of a horse jumping with its skeleton painted on its hide. Also our video is a DIY Automatic Sliding Patio Door that would be perfect for your doxies if you have a patio door.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> "Do not go gentle into that good night,
> Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light."


One of my favourites.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just dropped by to grab a coffee while SAP uploads. Always takes 10 minutes or so on the first of the month when I change the header colours. An interesting mini clip today of a horse jumping with its skeleton painted on its hide. Also our video is a DIY Automatic Sliding Patio Door that would be perfect for your doxies if you have a patio door.


Morning, Don. Sadly, no patio door for the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> One of my favourites.


Morning, Tim. Yes, Dylan Thomas certainly knew how to craft a piece of poetry.

Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night

Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
Because their words had forked no lightning they
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on that sad height,
Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
Do not go gentle into that good night.
Rage, rage against the dying of the light. 


Dylan Thomas


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in The Shang. Everyone must be off reading or writing poetry.


----------



## winwintoo

Hi Marc, I have been reading, how did you now? I treated myself to a Kindle Paper White yesterday and its so nice to read on, that I've barely put it down since I got it. I had to go to the mall this morning and took the bus that goes the long way just so I'd have more time to read 

The Kobo Mini ereaders were on sale last month for $39.99, so I bought one to see if I'd like it. It is a decent reader, but I knew I was going to get the Kindle, so I went and got a second Kobo while they were still on sale. If that makes no sense, remember that I have two teenage grandchildren.

I decided to get the kindle because Amazon has more free/low cost books and their site is easier to navigate.

I hope things are good with you? My sister starts radiation treatments next week. We're keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Hi Marc, I have been reading, how did you now? I treated myself to a Kindle Paper White yesterday and its so nice to read on, that I've barely put it down since I got it. I had to go to the mall this morning and took the bus that goes the long way just so I'd have more time to read
> 
> The Kobo Mini ereaders were on sale last month for $39.99, so I bought one to see if I'd like it. It is a decent reader, but I knew I was going to get the Kindle, so I went and got a second Kobo while they were still on sale. If that makes no sense, remember that I have two teenage grandchildren.
> 
> I decided to get the kindle because Amazon has more free/low cost books and their site is easier to navigate.
> 
> I hope things are good with you? My sister starts radiation treatments next week. We're keeping our fingers crossed.


Evening, Margaret. Guess I still stuck in the 20th century when it comes to reading -- I still like books ............... but I do use online versions of my textbooks for my students to save them money.

Hope your sister's treatment goes well.


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> Hi Marc, I have been reading, how did you now? I treated myself to a Kindle Paper White yesterday and its so nice to read on, that I've barely put it down since I got it. I had to go to the mall this morning and took the bus that goes the long way just so I'd have more time to read
> 
> The Kobo Mini ereaders were on sale last month for $39.99, so I bought one to see if I'd like it. It is a decent reader, but I knew I was going to get the Kindle, so I went and got a second Kobo while they were still on sale. If that makes no sense, remember that I have two teenage grandchildren.
> 
> I decided to get the kindle because Amazon has more free/low cost books and their site is easier to navigate.
> 
> I hope things are good with you? My sister starts radiation treatments next week. We're keeping our fingers crossed.



My wife just loves her Kobo, and my son and daughter in law wished that they had bought the Kobo instead, just as their friends had done.

FWIW: I've bought her a few "Kindle Books" from Amazon as they were not available via or for the Kobo, but easily "translated" for the Kobo to use with the suggested software.

Just saying...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A truly spectacular sunrise is forming in the eastern skies, so I am going to take some coffee out on my back deck to watch it. TGIF Breakfast shall come later.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. Yes, Dylan Thomas certainly knew how to craft a piece of poetry.
> 
> Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night
> 
> Do not go gentle into that good night,
> Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> 
> Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
> Because their words had forked no lightning they
> Do not go gentle into that good night.
> 
> Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
> Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> 
> Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
> And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
> Do not go gentle into that good night.
> 
> Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
> Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> 
> And you, my father, there on that sad height,
> Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
> Do not go gentle into that good night.
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> 
> 
> Dylan Thomas


A close friend was a huge fan of Dylan Thomas and introduced me to it when I was pretty young.

Nice day out there today.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. Yes, Dylan Thomas certainly knew how to craft a piece of poetry.
> 
> Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night
> 
> Do not go gentle into that good night,
> Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> 
> Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
> Because their words had forked no lightning they
> Do not go gentle into that good night.
> 
> Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
> Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> 
> Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
> And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
> Do not go gentle into that good night.
> 
> Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
> Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> 
> And you, my father, there on that sad height,
> Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
> Do not go gentle into that good night.
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> 
> 
> Dylan Thomas


A close friend was a huge fan of Dylan Thomas and introduced me to it when I was pretty young.

Nice day out there today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Mark, no fun trying to post here today. Takes forever so this will be my only post for the day unless someone can fix ehMac. Watch our video as the safety mechanism fails on a Danish windmill and it self destructs in the wind on SAP today.


----------



## eMacMan

Finally able to post to this thread.

A bit of good news from SW AB. Not all the Taber corn was lost in the big hail storm. Jensen Farms which is the outfit that sells around here lost almost none of their corn. However they did lose all their potatoes and onions.

Other Taber farms were not so lucky. In some cases almost all of the corn crop was lost.

So we have been enjoying the first of the wonderful Taber Corn. Sadly, the posting delays on the Shang were so severe, it was all gone before I could offer to share.


----------



## Sonal

That Dylan Thomas poem is an excellent example of a villanelle. (A very difficult form to write--I know, I tried and my attempt was awful.)

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon everyone. Tried several times to post early this morning .. in time for coffee .. but had to give up -- just too frustrating. Sorry I missed the offer to share some corn!!
Now let's see if posting is happening once again?


----------



## johnp

Well, just posted .. and it indicates I did ... wonder where the post actually went?


----------



## Sonal

johnp said:


> Well, just posted .. and it indicates I did ... wonder where the post actually went?


I see a post from you. (Before this one.)


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> I see a post from you. (Before this one.)


Yes .. it's there now -- it just took about 5 minutes to get there!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Finally able to post to this thread.
> 
> A bit of good news from SW AB. Not all the Taber corn was lost in the big hail storm. Jensen Farms which is the outfit that sells around here lost almost none of their corn. However they did lose all their potatoes and onions.
> 
> Other Taber farms were not so lucky. In some cases almost all of the corn crop was lost.
> 
> So we have been enjoying the first of the wonderful Taber Corn. Sadly, the posting delays on the Shang were so severe, it was all gone before I could offer to share.


Afternoon, Tim. Luckily, Deborah has some connections with the Jensen Farms, and we just got word that our shipment was on its way. So, we shall share with one and all who want to taste the best corn in North America.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Tim. Luckily, Deborah has some connections with the Jensen Farms, and we just got word that our shipment was on its way. So, we shall share with one and all who want to taste the best corn in North America.



Hmmm... I guess we're very lucky here to have some excellent corn growers very handy who produce some delicious tender corn.

And I was always told by good farmers that fresh picked corn should be cooked within the hour of being picked for the best eating experience and that's often possible with some of the local corn stands so close by.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... I guess we're very lucky here to have some excellent corn growers very handy who produce some delicious tender corn.
> 
> And I was always told by good farmers that fresh picked corn should be cooked within the hour of being picked for the best eating experience and that's often possible with some of the local corn stands so close by.


No local corn stands near us ... sure wish there were, as the corn sold in the stores near us leaves too much to be desired, especially at this time, when most of it is still being brought in from the US. Imho, it's "pig corn" when compared to the corn produced up in the Fraser Valley of BC!!! 
We're looking to get to the Chilliwack area sometime soon .... hope!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That Dylan Thomas poem is an excellent example of a villanelle. (A very difficult form to write--I know, I tried and my attempt was awful.)
> 
> Afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Mark, no fun trying to post here today. Takes forever so this will be my only post for the day unless someone can fix ehMac. Watch our video as the safety mechanism fails on a Danish windmill and it self destructs in the wind on SAP today.


Who is Mark????????? CubaMark??????????


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Finally able to post to this thread.
> 
> A bit of good news from SW AB. Not all the Taber corn was lost in the big hail storm. Jensen Farms which is the outfit that sells around here lost almost none of their corn. However they did lose all their potatoes and onions.
> 
> Other Taber farms were not so lucky. In some cases almost all of the corn crop was lost.
> 
> So we have been enjoying the first of the wonderful Taber Corn. Sadly, the posting delays on the Shang were so severe, it was all gone before I could offer to share.





Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Tim. Luckily, Deborah has some connections with the Jensen Farms, and we just got word that our shipment was on its way. So, we shall share with one and all who want to taste the best corn in North America.





Dr.G. said:


> Who is Mark????????? CubaMark??????????


Well, then, who is Tim? Last I checked he was Bob!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Mark, no fun trying to post here today. Takes forever so this will be my only post for the day unless someone can fix ehMac. Watch our video as the safety mechanism fails on a Danish windmill and it self destructs in the wind on SAP today.



As for some recent posts from Mo, they seem to have found and fixed the problem and things seem back to normal now. 

Let's hope it stays fixed.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> As for some recent posts from Mo, they seem to have found and fixed the problem and things seem back to normal now.
> 
> Let's hope it stays fixed.


Hope so ... will want to know when Marc's corn arrives!!!


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. "Breaking News" ... we just received a call from the grand-daughter in Calgary -- the great grandson is now home!!! After being brought into to this world 7-weeks premature, and spending his first several weeks in the premature infants ward of a hospital, he's now in his own bed, and treating his parents to getting up every 3 hours to feed him!!! 

All's well, and Mom and Dad are very happy .... as their 'new' life really begins, eh!! 

Good news ... and a toast is definitely in order when we go out for our next balcony break!!


----------



## Sonal

Good news John!

A toast is in order indeed!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. "Breaking News" ... we just received a call from the grand-daughter in Calgary -- the great grandson is now home!!! After being brought into to this world 7-weeks premature, and spending his first several weeks in the premature infants ward of a hospital, he's now in his own bed, and treating his parents to getting up every 3 hours to feed him!!!
> 
> All's well, and Mom and Dad are very happy .... as their 'new' life really begins, eh!!
> 
> Good news ... and a toast is definitely in order when we go out for our next balcony break!!



Congratulations to all!!

And I'll have a glass or two to toast the occasion, but just a bit later.

It's cold and wet on our deck, but the red should help warm the soul and put a smile on my face.


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> Good news John!
> A toast is in order indeed!


Thanks Sonal ... the call was definitely one we've been waiting for. And such a nice start to the long weekend.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Congratulations to all!!
> 
> And I'll have a glass or two to toast the occasion, but just a bit later.
> 
> It's cold and wet on our deck, but the red should help warm the soul and put a smile on my face.


Thanks Patrick ... and I can relate ... it's quite a shock from what we've been having, eh!! 
I'm taking red out for our next break. Jean will have some white ... and be well-dressed, in coat and blanket!!! (the gear for fall, eh!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, then, who is Tim? Last I checked he was Bob!


Yes, Bob changed his name to Tim "to protect the innocent". Have you not heard of the southern Alberta purge?????


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hope so ... will want to know when Marc's corn arrives!!!


It shall be on its way from coast to coast to coast as soon as it gets here an on board the Doxie Express planes.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. "Breaking News" ... we just received a call from the grand-daughter in Calgary -- the great grandson is now home!!! After being brought into to this world 7-weeks premature, and spending his first several weeks in the premature infants ward of a hospital, he's now in his own bed, and treating his parents to getting up every 3 hours to feed him!!!
> 
> All's well, and Mom and Dad are very happy .... as their 'new' life really begins, eh!!
> 
> Good news ... and a toast is definitely in order when we go out for our next balcony break!!


Mazel tov, John.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Mazel tov, John.


Merci Marc. We just did our toasts "to the little guy, and all" out on the balcony. 

It's now time for me to get to my dinner-du-jour prep's in the kitchen!! (before too much "celebrating", eh!!)


----------



## eMacMan

johnp said:


> No local corn stands near us ... sure wish there were, as the corn sold in the stores near us leaves too much to be desired, especially at this time, when most of it is still being brought in from the US. Imho, it's "pig corn" when compared to the corn produced up in the Fraser Valley of BC!!!
> We're looking to get to the Chilliwack area sometime soon .... hope!!!


Some of that American 'Bleeped' corn shipped up here is GMO corn, good only for making ethanol. Literally wants to tear ones gut out. 

The Taber varieties are the older non-hybrid sweet corns, the farmers save seed stock from the previous year. Not as sweet as the super sweets, but holds the flavour nicely for 3 or 4 days. 

Sadly that is not long enough for even the Doxie Express to get it out to the Rock. Also due to the shortages, it will be not stray too far from its Taber roots this year. Hence the name change


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Some of that American 'Bleeped' corn shipped up here is GMO corn, good only for making ethanol. Literally wants to tear ones gut out.
> 
> The Taber varieties are the older non-hybrid sweet corns, the farmers save seed stock from the previous year. Not as sweet as the super sweets, but holds the flavour nicely for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Sadly that is not long enough for even the Doxie Express to get it out to the Rock. Also due to the shortages, it will be not stray too far from its Taber roots this year. Hence the name change


Bob, the Doxie Express Jets have beaten the Concord. The Concord went from NYC to Paris, and the Doxie Express Superliner flew from LA to Paris. We arrived in Paris about six hours before they entered French airspace. So, Taber corn should be here in less than one hour. Fear not, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Merci Marc. We just did our toasts "to the little guy, and all" out on the balcony.
> 
> It's now time for me to get to my dinner-du-jour prep's in the kitchen!! (before too much "celebrating", eh!!)


I am in no rush to be a grandfather, but it must be a fine feeling.


----------



## SINC

The grandfather thing is OK, but the great grandfather thing is, well, surprising.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bob, the Doxie Express Jets have beaten the Concord. The Concord went from NYC to Paris, and the Doxie Express Superliner flew from LA to Paris. We arrived in Paris about six hours before they entered French airspace. So, Taber corn should be here in less than one hour. Fear not, mon ami.



All well and good I guess Marc, but what's the actual transport you use to get your Taber corn, and reasonably fresh I hope?


----------



## SINC

Ah, might it be by air? Nothing else would seem to meet the pressing need.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The grandfather thing is OK, but the great grandfather thing is, well, surprising.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> All well and good I guess Marc, but what's the actual transport you use to get your Taber corn, and reasonably fresh I hope?


It is here, picked a few hours ago. Fresh as can be. :clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It is here, picked a few hours ago. Fresh as can be. :clap::love2::clap:



OK, but the question of how still not answered.

Unless they just happen to grow good taber corn or equivalent close by. Doubtful at best!!


----------



## Sonal

pm-r said:


> OK, but the question of how still not answered.
> 
> Unless they just happen to grow good taber corn or equivalent close by. Doubtful at best!!


It's magic.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK, but the question of how still not answered.
> 
> Unless they just happen to grow good taber corn or equivalent close by. Doubtful at best!!


It is genuine Taber corn.:love2::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's magic.


It is also the best corn in North America. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Almost time for breakfast, but first, some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Slept a bit late after watching the Esks get beat by the Ti-Cats last night. Today's video on SAP features a biker who resues a coffee cup from a moving SUV and hands it to the driver. Not sure why anyone would tae the risk over a cup though.


----------



## Rps

Goodmorning all from Dalton GA. Spent most of yesterday in Chattanooga TN. Great city would move there in a heartbeat. Will be heading back up 75 in a day or two. And, Finally three days without rain and it has been warm 90F here. Quite nice...will take a coffee if anyone has one


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Slept a bit late after watching the Esks get beat by the Ti-Cats last night. Today's video on SAP features a biker who resues a coffee cup from a moving SUV and hands it to the driver. Not sure why anyone would tae the risk over a cup though.


Morning, Don. I saw that clip on CNN. Very interesting but a bit dangerous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Goodmorning all from Dalton GA. Spent most of yesterday in Chattanooga TN. Great city would move there in a heartbeat. Will be heading back up 75 in a day or two. And, Finally three days without rain and it has been warm 90F here. Quite nice...will take a coffee if anyone has one


Morning, Rp. I have not been to Chattanooga TN, but have been to Dalton, GA. What brings you south of the Mason Dixon line? If you get to Athens, give my regards to The University of Georgia. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Hi Mark, Tovah and I like the people. We find the South very friendly and civil. We try to head down every once and a while . I must say that Chattanooga certainly has a lot going for it. We loved the aquarium. Toronto should focus on getting one of those rather than a casino. GA seems to have been hit very hard by the recession .... Much unemployment here ( that we can see ). Tennessee seems to have come out of it better....maybe the tourist industry.


----------



## Sonal

Rps said:


> Hi Mark, Tovah and I like the people. We find the South very friendly and civil. We try to head down every once and a while . I must say that Chattanooga certainly has a lot going for it. We loved the aquarium. Toronto should focus on getting one of those rather than a casino. GA seems to have been hit very hard by the recession .... Much unemployment here ( that we can see ). Tennessee seems to have come out of it better....maybe the tourist industry.


Toronto's building an aquarium. Should be open in a couple of months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Mark, Tovah and I like the people. We find the South very friendly and civil. We try to head down every once and a while . I must say that Chattanooga certainly has a lot going for it. We loved the aquarium. Toronto should focus on getting one of those rather than a casino. GA seems to have been hit very hard by the recession .... Much unemployment here ( that we can see ). Tennessee seems to have come out of it better....maybe the tourist industry.


Interesting. GA was considered a "have state" until recently. Now ......... State Unemployment Update

One problem is that so many people are moving there to find work. Their unemployment rate went up even though they added thousands of new job holders to the workforce.

I lived in south GA for two years and three years in Athens, GA before coming here to St.John's. It is a beautiful state. I would love to go back, but only for a visit. I could not afford to retire there on a pension in Canadian dollars and no health care insurance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Toronto's building an aquarium. Should be open in a couple of months.


Interesting. Where might it be located?


----------



## Dr.G.

Monk takes devotion to new heights – CNN Photos - CNN.com Blogs

Don, a unique SAP tidbit???


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Where might it be located?


Near the base of the CN Tower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Near the base of the CN Tower.


Interesting.

How is Life treating you these days, Sonal?


----------



## Sonal

Torn between writing less than I'd like and working more than I'd like, but otherwise pretty good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Torn between writing less than I'd like and working more than I'd like, but otherwise pretty good.


Ah, the proverbial "rock and a hard place" dilemma, Sonal. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for tea ................ ice tea anyone???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Time for tea ................ ice tea anyone???


Sounds good Marc. Just back from our morning's activities (dim sum, and then a little food & drink shopping on the way back) ... sitting back and enjoying an iced tea would provide a nice break about now!! Thanks!
Looking forward to a little balcony time this afternoon. Currently, Jean's devouring a 'new-to-her' book, and I'm just catching up on what's been happening on the forums, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc. Just back from our morning's activities (dim sum, and then a little food & drink shopping on the way back) ... sitting back and enjoying an iced tea would provide a nice break about now!! Thanks!
> Looking forward to a little balcony time this afternoon. Currently, Jean's devouring a 'new-to-her' book, and I'm just catching up on what's been happening on the forums, et al.


Good to hear, John. Coming right up.

Deborah headed out for Port aux Basques this morning en route to Lunenburg, NS. Hopefully, she will be able to get on the ferry. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. Coming right up.
> 
> Deborah headed out for Port aux Basques this morning en route to Lunenburg, NS. Hopefully, she will be able to get on the ferry. We shall see.



Here's hoping but it does't look good from here with the MV Blue Puttees ferry out of service.

Marine Atlantic says ferry that ran aground will be out of service for weeks | CTV Atlantic News

Blue Puttees ferry back in port after hitting wharf - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Even our BC Ferries are running to almost full capacity with a few sailing waits. Typical for a holiday weekend - very busy.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Here's hoping but it does't look good from here with the MV Blue Puttees ferry out of service.
> 
> Marine Atlantic says ferry that ran aground will be out of service for weeks | CTV Atlantic News
> 
> Blue Puttees ferry back in port after hitting wharf - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> Even our BC Ferries are running to almost full capacity with a few sailing waits. Typical for a holiday weekend - very busy.


Yes, it has been a nightmare. She was rerouted from Argentia to Port aux Basques, and given 14 hours notice to be there, which is a 10-12 hour drive. So, she left this morning to be there and complain in person. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it has been a nightmare. She was rerouted from Argentia to Port aux Basques, and given 14 hours notice to be there, which is a 10-12 hour drive. So, she left this morning to be there and complain in person. We shall see.



That's bizarre.

And I guess this was the reason: ;(

Losing Argentia ferry means losing tourists, business owner says - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

It seems odd to me as the trip from Argentia seems to be a much shorter route.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's bizarre.
> 
> And I guess this was the reason: ;(
> 
> Losing Argentia ferry means losing tourists, business owner says - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> It seems odd to me as the trip from Argentia seems to be a much shorter route.


The drive from St.John's to Argentia takes a couple of hours, but the ferry ride takes 15 hours. The drive to Port aux Basques takes about 12 hours, but the ferry ride only takes about 7 hours. That is why they switched over to PaB.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The drive from St.John's to Argentia takes a couple of hours, but the ferry ride takes 15 hours. The drive to Port aux Basques takes about 12 hours, but the ferry ride only takes about 7 hours. That is why they switched over to PaB.


Thanks Marc, I guess the map I was looking at is distorted and the Argentia ferry route appeared to be shorter.

That's quite a long ferry ride and quite a difference in time and distance.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, I guess the map I was looking at is distorted and the Argentia ferry route appeared to be shorter.
> 
> That's quite a long ferry ride and quite a difference in time and distance.


True. Just got a call from Deborah. She made it to Port aux Basques and talked herself into a ferry crossing at 10AM tomorrow morning and found a nice motel room for she and Rudy overnight. Amazing. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Hi Sonal, that should be great for the city. The one in Chattanooga has outside staircase water falls that serve as a splash area for kids, would be a good idea in Toronto. How's yourwriting coming along? When one has many masters it makes time allocation difficult.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Sonal, that should be great for the city. The one in Chattanooga has outside staircase water falls that serve as a splash area for kids, would be a good idea in Toronto. How's yourwriting coming along? When one has many masters it makes time allocation difficult.


Speaking of masters, Rp, how is your lit review coming along?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Road Not Taken

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth; 

Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim
Because it was grassy and wanted wear,
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same,

And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I kept the first for another day! 
Yet knowing how way leads on to way
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I,
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference. 


Robert Frost


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start Sunday Brunch in a bit, but first I want to take a cup of coffee out on my back deck to watch a beautiful sunrise form. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I just noticed but the globe in SAP has me back in St.John's, NL.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that is good news, but I was late getting SAP up this morning. You can read today's issue now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was an amazing clip about the bowling pin split ............. and that recipe will come in handy. Merci, mon ami.

How is little Tao these days?


----------



## johnp

Morning all. I'm about ready for some of your great coffee Marc ... some scrambled eggs on toast would go along perfectly with it!! Thanks!!
Hope the morning finds everyone well.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Morning all. I'm about ready for some of your great coffee Marc ... some scrambled eggs on toast would go along perfectly with it!! Thanks!!
> Hope the morning finds everyone well.


Tao fell on the stairs a week or so and took a tumble. He now has a very difficult time getting up stairs, but no issues going down and he still loves to go for a walk twice a day, although not very far anymore. He is content and happy, so we continue to help him through his day. He now likes to come out to the motor home in the afternoons and sleep in the breeze of a fan I put on the floor for him. We have to lift him into and out of the RV though.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. I'm about ready for some of your great coffee Marc ... some scrambled eggs on toast would go along perfectly with it!! Thanks!!
> Hope the morning finds everyone well.


Coming right up, John. Will Jean be joining us for brunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tao fell on the stairs a week or so and took a tumble. He now has a very difficult time getting up stairs, but no issues going down and he still loves to go for a walk twice a day, although not very far anymore. He is content and happy, so we continue to help him through his day. He now likes to come out to the motor home in the afternoons and sleep in the breeze of a fan I put on the floor for him. We have to lift him into and out of the RV though.


Sorry to hear about his fall, but sounds like he is hanging in there. He's a tough little fellow. :clap:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, John. Will Jean be joining us for brunch?


I think she would enjoy that Marc!! She prefers poached eggs on toast ... and tea. 

She's currently (art) painting a rock. It's to be a house-warming gift, when we're finally able to get over to see the friend's house.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I think she would enjoy that Marc!! She prefers poached eggs on toast ... and tea.
> 
> She's currently (art) painting a rock. It's to be a house-warming gift, when we're finally able to get over to see the friend's house.


Coming right up, John. My sister, when she was alive and in the hospital, used to paint small rocks.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is typical of our doxies as well.


----------



## johnp

... as some might say ..


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... as some might say ..


Good one, John.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.



Rps said:


> Hi Sonal, that should be great for the city. The one in Chattanooga has outside staircase water falls that serve as a splash area for kids, would be a good idea in Toronto. How's yourwriting coming along? When one has many masters it makes time allocation difficult.


It's certainly going to be better for the city than a casino. 

Writing has been going reasonably well... the anthology I was published in comes out in about 2 months, so it's nice to see a tangible result in a (relatively) short time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly going to be better for the city than a casino.
> 
> Writing has been going reasonably well... the anthology I was published in comes out in about 2 months, so it's nice to see a tangible result in a (relatively) short time.


Good to hear, Sonal. Nice to know another published author. Kudos, mon amie. :clap::clap:


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Sonal. Nice to know another published author. Kudos, mon amie. :clap::clap:


It's kind of exciting. I should post the pre-order link.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's kind of exciting. I should post the pre-order link.


A wise idea, Sonal. Who is the publisher?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> A wise idea, Sonal. Who is the publisher?


Enfield & Wizenty. It can be pre-ordered from Amazon. The book comes out October 1st.

http://ssy.ms/fft-ca

I don't get royalties or anything from this. There are 26 contributors, some whose writing has garnered some prominent acclaim.

ETA: Hmm, that link looks very weird..... trying it differently....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Enfield & Wizenty. It can be pre-ordered from Amazon. The book comes out October 1st.
> 
> http://ssy.ms/fft-ca
> 
> I don't get royalties or anything from this. There are 26 contributors, some whose writing has garnered some prominent acclaim.
> 
> ETA: Hmm, that link looks very weird..... trying it differently....


This would make a good birthday gift for myself, Sonal.


----------



## SINC

I did not want to continue the baseball discussion John, Marc and I got sidetracked on the in 'movies thread', so I thought that I would bring it over to The Shang to complete.

My grandfather taught me to love baseball beginning when I was in the first grade in 1950. We used to listen to the ball games at the kitchen table in Swift Current, Sask., as radio station KMON, known as "C'mon" radio in Great Falls, Montana broadcast the games live. That is where I first became a fan of the Brooklyn Dodgers, my favourite team for many years until they were moved and renamed. I can still vividly recall the radio network's slogan for those baseball broadcasts of the early 1950s. It was, "Whether you have a national interest in the American League, or a purely American interest in the National League, stay tuned to this station for all your Major League Baseball broadcasts and news". 

Our school teachers always allowed us to bring a radio to the classroom during the World Series every year so the entire class could listen to the games as we continued with our lessons. Any bad behaviour resulted in no radio, but no one ever did anything to lose that privilege. It was a kinder, more gentle world back then.

In the eighth grade, when b&w TV first became available in our city, the school principal and grade eight teacher actually brought a 19" portable TV and put it up on his desk for us to watch the series. I suspect to this day that Mr. Burnett wanted to see those games as much as we kids did.


----------



## eMacMan

Yep KMON had a long reach at least up until the seventies.

Remember listening to Paul Harvey at noon, over the old tube radio in the car. Just AM in those days but the tubes could pull in loud and clear what the more modern auto radios cannot hope to capture.

BTW went to see PH in person for a fourth of July in Cascade MT. Even though I was fairly young and in general agreement with his conservative philosophy, the main impression I came away with was; that he was a phony.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did not want to continue the baseball discussion John, Marc and I got sidetracked on the in 'movies thread', so I thought that I would bring it over to The Shang to complete.
> 
> My grandfather taught me to love baseball beginning when I was in the first grade in 1950. We used to listen to the ball games at the kitchen table in Swift Current, Sask., as radio station KMON, known as "C'mon" radio in Great Falls, Montana broadcast the games live. That is where I first became a fan of the Brooklyn Dodgers, my favourite team for many years until they were moved and renamed. I can still vividly recall the radio network's slogan for those baseball broadcasts of the early 1950s. It was, "Whether you have a national interest in the American League, or a purely American interest in the National League, stay tuned to this station for all your Major League Baseball broadcasts and news".
> 
> Our school teachers always allowed us to bring a radio to the classroom during the World Series every year so the entire class could listen to the games as we continued with our lessons. Any bad behaviour resulted in no radio, but no one ever did anything to lose that privilege. It was a kinder, more gentle world back then.
> 
> In the eighth grade, when b&w TV first became available in our city, the school principal and grade eight teacher actually brought a 19" portable TV and put it up on his desk for us to watch the series. I suspect to this day that Mr. Burnett wanted to see those games as much as we kids did.


Cool story, Don. My earliest real memory was of my father tossing me up into the air when Bobby Thompson his "the shot heard round the world" back on Oct.3rd, 1951. I have been fearful of heights ever since ................ but still a Giants fan, even after they left NYC back after the 1957 season. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7dVj90zs]The Shot Heard 'Round The World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Deborah made it to NS, and got as far as Halifax where she shall be spending the night before heading to Lunenburg. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way too early for breakfast, but a freshly brewed cup of coffee might be in order. Last day of classes is today, and once the last of the finals are in I shall go into grading mode. Later ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to make some breakfast now. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the comedy clip you alerted me to is up on SAP this morning along with some very colourful dancers at the local native Pow Wow currently underway in the city.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the comedy clip you alerted me to is up on SAP this morning along with some very colourful dancers at the local native Pow Wow currently underway in the city.


Morning, Don. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Bank Holiday Alert

Please be advised that CIBC branches in parts of the country will be closed on Monday, August 5 for the Civic Holiday.

This does not include branches in Newfoundland and Labrador, Prince Edward Island, Quebec and the Yukon."

What is the holiday?


----------



## eMacMan

Pretty much a made up thing to give working folks an additional summer long weekend. In Alberta it's called Heritage Day.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> "Bank Holiday Alert
> 
> Please be advised that CIBC branches in parts of the country will be closed on Monday, August 5 for the Civic Holiday.
> 
> This does not include branches in Newfoundland and Labrador, Prince Edward Island, Quebec and the Yukon."
> 
> What is the holiday?


Simcoe Day in Ontario.

More commonly known as the August long weekend.


----------



## SINC

Still known in these parts as the Civic Holiday weekend.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> "Bank Holiday Alert
> 
> Please be advised that CIBC branches in parts of the country will be closed on Monday, August 5 for the Civic Holiday.
> 
> This does not include branches in Newfoundland and Labrador, Prince Edward Island, Quebec and the Yukon."
> 
> What is the holiday?


It has different names in different provinces. In Regina, it grew out of some companies gift to employees of a half day off during the annual fair. Then it was adopted as a local full day off.

The holiday was set as the first Monday of August. Eventually it was adopted as a provincial holiday.

Interestingly, shortly after is was made a civic holiday in Regina, the annual fair was moved to a week later, so the day off no longer coincides with the fair.

Good morning. 

If anyone is interested, the full "Halo High Water" concert is on Global's site this morning. Watch: Halo High Water benefit concert | Globalnews.ca

Since I have a day off today, I'm going to be lazy. It will be no different than every other day


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Pretty much a made up thing to give working folks an additional summer long weekend. In Alberta it's called Heritage Day.


Sounds like a fine holiday, Bob.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Simcoe Day in Ontario.
> 
> More commonly known as the August long weekend.


Interesting. We could use a long August weekend here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still known in these parts as the Civic Holiday weekend.


Are the stores open?


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> It has different names in different provinces. In Regina, it grew out of some companies gift to employees of a half day off during the annual fair. Then it was adopted as a local full day off.
> 
> The holiday was set as the first Monday of August. Eventually it was adopted as a provincial holiday.
> 
> Interestingly, shortly after is was made a civic holiday in Regina, the annual fair was moved to a week later, so the day off no longer coincides with the fair.
> 
> Good morning.
> 
> If anyone is interested, the full "Halo High Water" concert is on Global's site this morning. Watch: Halo High Water benefit concert | Globalnews.ca
> 
> Since I have a day off today, I'm going to be lazy. It will be no different than every other day


Thanks for this info, Margaret. 

How is your sister feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Are the stores open?


Yes all stores are open every day of the year in Alberta cities with the exception of Christmas Day when most close, except for convenience outlets like 7-Eleven which never close.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Are the stores open?


"BC Day" here. For stores, it's much like a Sunday here, for the Malls, and etc. (Malls usually open at 11am on Sundays and holidays, and some of the independent stores open at 10am). Course, Wal-Mart opened it's usual time, at 7am -- they always operate with their own hours!!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I did not want to continue the baseball discussion John, Marc and I got sidetracked on the in 'movies thread', so I thought that I would bring it over to The Shang to complete.
> 
> My grandfather taught me to love baseball beginning when I was in the first grade in 1950. We used to listen to the ball games at the kitchen table in Swift Current, Sask., as radio station KMON, known as "C'mon" radio in Great Falls, Montana broadcast the games live. That is where I first became a fan of the Brooklyn Dodgers, my favourite team for many years until they were moved and renamed. I can still vividly recall the radio network's slogan for those baseball broadcasts of the early 1950s. It was, "Whether you have a national interest in the American League, or a purely American interest in the National League, stay tuned to this station for all your Major League Baseball broadcasts and news".
> 
> Our school teachers always allowed us to bring a radio to the classroom during the World Series every year so the entire class could listen to the games as we continued with our lessons. Any bad behaviour resulted in no radio, but no one ever did anything to lose that privilege. It was a kinder, more gentle world back then.
> 
> In the eighth grade, when b&w TV first became available in our city, the school principal and grade eight teacher actually brought a 19" portable TV and put it up on his desk for us to watch the series. I suspect to this day that Mr. Burnett wanted to see those games as much as we kids did.


Thanks for the story Don ... I can relate to most of what you have recalled, it was quite similar for me. And the Brooklyn Dodgers was my favourite team as well, along with the Cleveland Indians (they really had some great pitchers back 'when').

Before we got a tv, many of us kids used to go to a local furniture store and watch the tv's on display!! Back then the stores would put some display tv's in their front windows, so people often gathered on the sidewalk in front, and caught some views!! W#e got our first tv (a tiny B&W in 1954 .. just in time to watch the British Empire Games held in Vancouver that year).

Thanks for bringing back some fond memories!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes all stores are open every day of the year in Alberta cities with the exception of Christmas Day when most close, except for convenience outlets like 7-Eleven which never close.


What about Remembrance Day and Canada Day? Stores open then? They are shut down tighter than a drum here.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for the story Don ... I can relate to most of what you have recalled, it was quite similar for me. And the Brooklyn Dodgers was my favourite team as well, along with the Cleveland Indians (they really had some great pitchers back 'when').
> 
> Before we got a tv, many of us kids used to go to a local furniture store and watch the tv's on display!! Back then the stores would put some display tv's in their front windows, so people often gathered on the sidewalk in front, and caught some views!! W#e got our first tv (a tiny B&W in 1954 .. just in time to watch the British Empire Games held in Vancouver that year).
> 
> Thanks for bringing back some fond memories!!


Did you see Roger Bannister and John Landy break the 4 minute mile at those games, John? Bannister first broke the record of 4 minutes for the mile a couple of months prior to the BE Games. Then, at the Games, at the finish line, Landy looks over his left shoulder to see where Bannister was, only to realize that he was at his right side and this glance cost Landy the victory.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Did you see Roger Bannister and John Landy break the 4 minute mile at those games, John? Bannister first broke the record of 4 minutes for the mile a couple of months prior to the BE Games. Then, at the Games, at the finish line, Landy looks over his left shoulder to see where Bannister was, only to realize that he was at his right side and this glance cost Landy the victory.


Yes .... and a thrill to see!! Course, wish I had been at the games and had seen it in person!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes .... and a thrill to see!! Course, wish I had been at the games and had seen it in person!!


Yes, that would have been a thrill, John. I loved to run when I was a boy. Saw myself as the next Jim Ryan.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What about Remembrance Day and Canada Day? Stores open then? They are shut down tighter than a drum here.


Like I said, EVERY DAY but Christmas and some stores even then.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Like I said, EVERY DAY but Christmas and some stores even then.


Much the same out here on the Lower Mainland of BC (can't speak for other areas of the Province).
The almighty dollar, eh!!


----------



## SINC

Was just out in the garden and it won't be long now . . .










And the Cherry tomatoes too:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Was just out in the garden and it won't be long now . . .
> 
> ...
> And the Cherry tomatoes too:
> 
> ...


I sure hope that any rain, hail or lightening doesn't wreck them.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Like I said, EVERY DAY but Christmas and some stores even then.


I feel sorry for those who have to work on these days. Are the stores also open on Good Friday and Easter Sunday?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Much the same out here on the Lower Mainland of BC (can't speak for other areas of the Province).
> The almighty dollar, eh!!


As I mentioned to Don, I feel sorry for the people who have to work on these days.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> As I mentioned to Don, I feel sorry for the people who have to work on these days.


Not sure most of the workers who have to work feel that way ... many just see the dollar signs, and look forward to the extra pay for working on holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Not sure most of the workers who have to work feel that way ... many just see the dollar signs, and look forward to the extra pay for working on holidays.


So be it for some, but for those who want to be with their family on Canada Day, Remembrance Day, Thanksgiving, Christmas eve, Boxing Day or Easter Sunday, it is hard if you don't want to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Royal St. John's Regatta is North America's oldest annual sporting event with documented proof of 1816 boat races. The race is held here in St.John's at Quidi Vidi Lake on the first Wednesday of the month of August. There is a credible contention that there were dachshund races held the same year. However, during WWI and WWII, dachshunds were kept indoors for fear that they would be considered too German. Today, these doxie races have again begun. Here are two of our doxies in training. Note their speed.


----------



## SINC

Just settled in to watch the Bombers Lions tilt in BC. So far the Bombers trail by a point in the second quarter, but if they can win, I will take it as it helps solidify my Riders grip on first place in the west. Course Winnipeg should be in the west anyway, but that is a whole 'nother story. Maybe when Ottawa enters the league next year, Winnipeg can return to its rightful place as a western team. Can you believe the new name of the Ottawa team is the Redblacks for goodness sakes. How bad is that for a name?


----------



## Rps

Sinc, what about the All Blacks....... Who would have thought that name would stick.. Noticed some discussion on work days here. My friend who owned a store here in Ontario stated during the Sunday Shopping debates that the government always asked the wrong questions... Its not that would YOU shop on a Sunday but would YOU work...same with holidays ......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Noticed some discussion on work days here. My friend who owned a store here in Ontario stated during the Sunday Shopping debates that the government always asked the wrong questions... Its not that would YOU shop on a Sunday but would YOU work...same with holidays ......


 I would not want to work on certain holidays, Rp. Of course, being a teleprofessor, certain holidays are when my grad students post the most. 

How is your lit review coming along??????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Deborah made it to Lunenburg. Good for her. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, what about the All Blacks.


Never heard of them Rp. What team is that?

As for the Redblacks, that is the lamest thing I ever heard. What is wrong with something normal like the Ottawa Rideaus (Riders of old plus Rideau canal) or something meaningful to the city. Hell even Ottawa Schmucks beats the Redblacks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Never heard of them Rp. What team is that?
> 
> As for the Redblacks, that is the lamest thing I ever heard. What is wrong with something normal like the Ottawa Rideaus (Riders of old plus Rideau canal) or something meaningful to the city. Hell even Ottawa Schmucks beats the Redblacks.


The All Blacks are the New Zealand rugby team, feared by most in the world for their Haka chant of "Ka mate, Ka mate". Watch the movie "Invictus" to get a sense of their style of play.


----------



## pm-r

I ended up on a team to play them when they toured Victoria many many years ago and they weren't that ruthless, but certainly well talented and all excellent players, almost like the Globe Trotters in Basketball.

And BTW, we didn't do too badly. Maybe due to some good luck!!

PS: what was wrong with the old name?????


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I ended up on a team to play them when they toured Victoria many many years ago and they weren't that ruthless, but certainly well talented and all excellent players, almost like the Globe Trotters in Basketball.
> 
> And BTW, we didn't do too badly. Maybe due to some good luck!!
> 
> PS: what was wrong with the old name?????


Kudos, Patrick. You lived to tell the tale. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to take a cup of coffee out on my back deck to watch the sun rise in the east. Going to be a nice day here now that yesterday's rain is just a memory. Later .............


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is now up, the clothes have been put out on the line to dry, so now it is time for breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ability is what you are capable of doing.
Motivation determines what you do.
Attitude determines how well you do it."
Lou Holtz


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a nice day here too. An interesting video on SAP, "The Levytator is the world's first escalator capable of following freeform curves". And a smile called, "How Much?"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a nice day here too. An interesting video on SAP, "The Levytator is the world's first escalator capable of following freeform curves". And a smile called, "How Much?"


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get some more finals read. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, I think there are two reasons for not choosing the old name.... First when the two leagues consolidated having two teams called essentially the same name was in the McD realm ( Roughriders and Rough Riders ). When the Ottawa Riders ( usually called the Red Riders, and I think Sinc has a point in his comment ) went bankrupt they had to change the name when they returned as the Renegades but when they went bankrupt that was two names gone. Somehow when the Als recovered from bankruptcy ( after the Concorde and Stallion days ) they got to keep their older name.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, Marc et al. Back in Windsor for the second leg of our holidays. Marc I am halfway through the Lit....made some changes along the way.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, maybe they should have called themselves the Red Ryders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Don, Marc et al. Back in Windsor for the second leg of our holidays. Marc I am halfway through the Lit....made some changes along the way.


Good to hear, Rp. When do you see as the completion date?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I am shooting for November for completion, then on to the project.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I am shooting for November for completion, then on to the project.


Good to hear, Rp. From that degree on to a doctorate???


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Rp. From that degree on to a doctorate???


In my youth I would have said yes ... Now, I'll get this one done then decide.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> In my youth I would have said yes ... Now, I'll get this one done then decide.


That makes sense, Rp. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, maybe they should have called themselves the Red Ryders.


Good suggestion Rp. Then they could have their mascot be a Little Beaver.


----------



## SINC

That was fast! Just yesterday I posted a pic of our cherry tomatoes and today they are showing the first hint of turning red:


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> That was fast! Just yesterday I posted a pic of our cherry tomatoes and today they are showing the first hint of turning red:


Looking good!! 
Don ... curious what you have planned to enjoy them?


----------



## SINC

Mostly fresh off the vine in salads, John. The larger ones sliced up in tomato, lettuce and mayo sandwiches. And of course sharing them with friends. I take bags of them over to the pub during the season and sit and listen to them rave about the taste! That is part of the pleasure of growing them.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Mostly fresh off the vine in salads, John. The larger ones sliced up in tomato, lettuce and mayo sandwiches. And of course sharing them with friends. I take bags of them over to the pub during the season and sit and listen to them rave about the taste! That is part of the pleasure of growing them.


Yum .. what you have in mind sounds good ... for you, your friends, et al too!!


----------



## Rps

Sinc, since you and I are CFL fans here are some interesting facts. The CFL stands 3rd in average attendance of all professional leagues in North America and it stands 7th in the world....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc, since you and I are CFL fans here are some interesting facts. The CFL stands 3rd in average attendance of all professional leagues in North America and it stands 7th in the world....


Interesting. What sports are #1 and #2?


----------



## SINC

Indeed and where did you find such stats Rp? I would love to read more on those figures as I find them hard to believe given the dominance of soccer worldwide, basketball, baseball and the NFL.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, MLB and NFL


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, MLB and NFL


Interesting stat, Rp. Merci.


----------



## Rps

Sinc google. The history of the cfl. And check the wiki post, then the Lethbridge study.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. Have more grading to do but it shall have to wait until tomorrow. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc google. The history of the cfl. And check the wiki post, then the Lethbridge study.


Thanks Rp, will get to it when I have more time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to start grading, so coffee will be the name of the game just now. Later shall come a fine OtHD Breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are up early indeed. If you have ever wondered how they make those jeans you love to wear, today's video on SAP will be of interest to you. that and some great puns too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you are up early indeed. If you have ever wondered how they make those jeans you love to wear, today's video on SAP will be of interest to you. that and some great puns too.


Morning, Don. Very interesting clip about jeans. I especially liked the link to "The brain mechanism behind your inner voice". Very informative.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to take a break from grading. Anyone interested in some OtHD Breakfast?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Starting to take a break from grading. Anyone interested in some OtHD Breakfast?


Sounds good to me, Marc.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Starting to take a break from grading. Anyone interested in some OtHD Breakfast?


Sounds good to me too Marc!! Morning all.


----------



## groovetube

Morning everyone. Breakfast is needed, only coffee rolling here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good to me, Marc.


Grand. What would you like this morning, Sonal? All we don't have on the menu are kippers.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good to me too Marc!! Morning all.


Morning, John. What would you like this morning? Will Jean be joining us?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Morning everyone. Breakfast is needed, only coffee rolling here.


Business is suddenly booming. Morning, Tim. What would you like this morning?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Grand. What would you like this morning, Sonal? All we don't have on the menu are kippers.


Just coffee and toast for me. On my way out for real-estate work.... blech.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Just coffee and toast for me. On my way out for real-estate work.... blech.


Now, a working woman needs more than this for breakfast. Name it and I shall make it for you.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. What would you like this morning? Will Jean be joining us?


Sorry I didn't get back with a breakfast request Marc -- but got into some early-am chores, and the like.
Joined Jean for some breakfast a little later .. then we both headed outside to enjoy some fresher and cooler air. Me, for my usual morning walk, and she, to look for a few more stones to paint. She's got quite a collection of the latter on the go now, and having lots of fun.
Another warm morning on the go here ... we've had a long line of these this summer, and so dry -- we set a local record for sunshine hours for July (411 hours worth), 'and' for the total lack of precipitation (since records were started for Vancouver & vicinity back in 1937).


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Now, a working woman needs more than this for breakfast. Name it and I shall make it for you.


Well it's lunchtime now, and so I could really go for a grilled cheese....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Well it's lunchtime now, and so I could really go for a grilled cheese....


Coming right up, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sorry I didn't get back with a breakfast request Marc -- but got into some early-am chores, and the like.
> Joined Jean for some breakfast a little later .. then we both headed outside to enjoy some fresher and cooler air. Me, for my usual morning walk, and she, to look for a few more stones to paint. She's got quite a collection of the latter on the go now, and having lots of fun.
> Another warm morning on the go here ... we've had a long line of these this summer, and so dry -- we set a local record for sunshine hours for July (411 hours worth), 'and' for the total lack of precipitation (since records were started for Vancouver & vicinity back in 1937).


Good to hear, John. Strange for you folks not to get rain.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. Strange for you folks not to get rain.


Actually, it's not that uncommon Marc .. summers here are usually dry, once they start. And early-autumn can be much the same. 

It's mid-October, through the next many months, that's wet!! 

This particular summer has been both bright 'and' dry ... that's the combination that's not so common here. Sunshine and cloudless skies for days on end ...


----------



## SINC

Rain here today, then a break for a couple of days before the rain starts again all weekend. Oh well, it always makes the tomatoes grow better.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Actually, it's not that uncommon Marc .. summers here are usually dry, once they start. And early-autumn can be much the same.
> 
> It's mid-October, through the next many months, that's wet!!
> 
> This particular summer has been both bright 'and' dry ... that's the combination that's not so common here. Sunshine and cloudless skies for days on end ...


I see. So, you get rain in the winter time instead of snow. Cool ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 18C temps here with warmer weather on the way over the next few days, but nothing over 24C.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sunshine and 18C temps here with warmer weather on the way over the next few days, but nothing over 24C.


Marc .. low- to mid-20's is basically typical summer weather for us here .... but we're located near the influences of sea breezes .... inland, and away from such, the temperatures get very-significantly higher.

When they give the weather forecasat here, the lower high-reading is for us, the higher high-reading is for those inland from us. And when they say it will be in the high-20's for us ... we know it will be very warm!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .. low- to mid-20's is basically typical summer weather for us here .... but we're located near the influences of sea breezes .... inland, and away from such, the temperatures get very-significantly higher.
> 
> When they give the weather forecasat here, the lower high-reading is for us, the higher high-reading is for those inland from us. And when they say it will be in the high-20's for us ... we know it will be very warm!!!


Interesting. We are influenced by the ocean as well. The hardest part is the nor'easters in the wintertime. Those snow storms usually bring between 25-75cm of wet snow, and the strong winds cause 2-3 meter drifts.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. We are influenced by the ocean as well. The hardest part is the nor'easters in the wintertime. Those snow storms usually bring between 25-75cm of wet snow, and the strong winds cause 2-3 meter drifts.


We get some much-warmer than normal winter temperatures, and "tons" of rain via what are called "Pineapple Express's" They come in from the mid-Pacific, are very mild, and very wet!! They often feel like "summer has sprung in winter" when they arrive. 
Pineapple Express - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We get some much-warmer than normal winter temperatures, and "tons" of rain via what are called "Pineapple Express's" They come in from the mid-Pacific, are very mild, and very wet!! They often feel like "summer has sprung in winter" when they arrive.
> Pineapple Express - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I have heard of this rain, John. Deborah lived in Vancouver for a few years and spoke of these rain storms. She said that they were like our nor'easters ............ except that while there might be flooding after a Pineapple Express roared through Vancouver, it did not bury your car under 3 meters of snow. I remember her expression when she looked out the window and asked "Where is my car?". She had a dark blue VW and it was completely covered under a storm which dropped 83cm in 30 hours. This was before I had a snow blower, so I had to dig us out by hand. XX)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I have heard of this rain, John. Deborah lived in Vancouver for a few years and spoke of these rain storms. She said that they were like our nor'easters ............ except that while there might be flooding after a Pineapple Express roared through Vancouver, it did not bury your car under 3 meters of snow. I remember her expression when she looked out the window and asked "Where is my car?". She had a dark blue VW and it was completely covered under a storm which dropped 83cm in 30 hours. This was before I had a snow blower, so I had to dig us out by hand. XX)



I guess you could avoid all of that and move and retire in the Brentwood Bay (Central Saanich BC) area that's somewhat sheltered between the extremes of Victoria and Sidney BC, and actually semi affordable and a typical rural area.



Also lots of retired profs here and some top doxie owners and doxie lovers.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess you could avoid all of that and move and retire in the Brentwood Bay (Central Saanich BC) area that's somewhat sheltered between the extremes of Victoria and Sidney BC, and actually semi affordable and a typical rural area.
> 
> 
> 
> Also lots of retired profs here and some top doxie owners and doxie lovers.


Already bought a retirement home in Lunenburg, NS, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Already bought a retirement home in Lunenburg, NS, Patrick.


So... you could always just sell it and save all the renovation costs I understand you may be doing as well.

And just relocate and enjoy some better weather for maybe even for less cost.

But you may miss viewing the drifting icebergs as we don't get to see any here. Or the huge snowdrifts. 

BTW, snow blowers are normally special ordered items for the lower VI areas, so you can sell it as well before you relocate.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> So... you could always just sell it and save all the renovation costs I understand you may be doing as well.
> 
> And just relocate and enjoy some better weather for maybe even for less cost.
> 
> But you may miss viewing the drifting icebergs as we don't get to see any here. Or the huge snowdrifts.
> 
> BTW, snow blowers are normally special ordered items for the lower VI areas, so you can sell it as well before you relocate.


Sounds good to me, but Deborah wants to be on the east coast and the renos have already been started. So, we shall stay on this ocean. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The sun is not yet up, but I shall get the coffee brewing so I may greet it when it does start to rise in the east. Later ................


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is now fully up, so time to start breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just a coffee for me, but our video on SAP today does involve cooking with a tip for pork chop lovers. Yesterday saw SAP break the 1.5 million visits mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Kudos on your SAP viewer mark. You should be proud. :clap::clap:


----------



## groovetube

Morning G, others, great day today. Not the best sleep but not bad.

It's almost time for coffee, and the cats are just waking up now so the wailing will be begin soon if I don't have breakfast down soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Tim. Coffee and breakfast coming right up.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just a coffee for me, but our video on SAP today does involve cooking with a tip for pork chop lovers. Yesterday saw SAP break the 1.5 million visits mark.


Congrats on the visit count Don. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just a coffee for me, but our video on SAP today does involve cooking with a tip for pork chop lovers. Yesterday saw SAP break the 1.5 million visits mark.


Congrat's on the "visits mark" Don ... 
... heh, who showed that Chef "my trick" re: frying a 'flat' pork chop?!!  I'm a big pork chop fan, and known that little trick for a good many years ... and it really does work too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just past 4PM here in St.John's. Anyone care for some High Tea?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Just past 4PM here in St.John's. Anyone care for some High Tea?


Sounds good Marc ... Jean just put a small sandwich in front of me .. the tea would go well with it. 

Sounds like you have had a fine day for gardening today. I spent most of our nice morning out & about .. walks, some browsing, a little fruit & veggie shopping, and the like. Will head out to the balcony a few times this afternoon ... it's certainly not the same as a backyard and garden, but for us apartment dwellers, it has to do!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Our neighbours next door, a couple in their mid 40s have had his parents living with them for the past five years. John Sr. passed last night so my day has been spent helping out. His body was cremated and a memorial is to be held at a later date. John Jr. flew home from holidays in Vernon to drive his Mom back to their summer home there for another week or so, so she will not be alone at this time. Ann and I will be looking after their lawn and yard and plants while they are gone. 

Then a truck showed up with a load of new shingles to be installed on our house, the attached double garage and the detached garage/shop out back by the motor home. That work will begin in a day or two. It will be a busy week around here. Time now to crack a cold one and watch the PGA Championship. Just turned it on and guess what? Rain with lightning delay. Oh well, beer goes with any TV program, does it not?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... Jean just put a small sandwich in front of me .. the tea would go well with it.
> 
> Sounds like you have had a fine day for gardening today. I spent most of our nice morning out & about .. walks, some browsing, a little fruit & veggie shopping, and the like. Will head out to the balcony a few times this afternoon ... it's certainly not the same as a backyard and garden, but for us apartment dwellers, it has to do!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Evening, John. Yes, I do enjoy gardening. We have more land at our new home in Lunenburg, along with better weather since we get a real spring there. I grew up in an apartment, but with no balcony, but my best friend growing up had the corner apartment with the balcony and we spent lots of time there. No wine, of course.

How is Jean today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. Yes, I do enjoy gardening. We have more land at our new home in Lunenburg, along with better weather since we get a real spring there. I grew up in an apartment, but with no balcony, but my best friend growing up had the corner apartment with the balcony and we spent lots of time there. No wine, of course.
> How is Jean today?


Jean's fighting back as best she can!!
Here's how I had our last balcony break set up --


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice. What type of red wine do you enjoy?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Nice. What type of red wine do you enjoy?


This one is a malbec/shiraz blend ... 'made' by the daughter's friend. And quite tasty!! I often enjoy his whites more than the reds ... but he did good with this one!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> This one is a malbec/shiraz blend ... 'made' by the daughter's friend. And quite tasty!! I often enjoy his whites more than the reds ... but he did good with this one!!


Interesting. Deborah and I have white wine more than red, but we like both varieties.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming, so I shall sit out on my back deck to watch it with some freshly brewed coffee. Later, I shall prepare a fine TGIF Breakfast for one and all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. ust got SAP online for today. See a yellow lab catch a good sized fish in our video today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. ust got SAP online for today. See a yellow lab catch a good sized fish in our video today.


Morning, Don. An interesting way to catch a fish.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon everyone. Just made a large pitcher of lemonade ... anyone interested in a glass?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon everyone. Just made a large pitcher of lemonade ... anyone interested in a glass?


Love one, John. I have been working outside in the garden doing the chores I have put off while I was grading.

How is Life treating you today? How is Jean?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Love one, John. I have been working outside in the garden doing the chores I have put off while I was grading.
> How is Life treating you today? How is Jean?


Coming right up Marc ... enjoy!!

We're both doing quite fine today. I did my normal activities this morning (walk, shop, browse, talk, et al), and Jean did hers (a short walk, some reading, painting, et al.) Daughter stopped by on her way to 'Curves' for a workout, and dropped off a casserole full of stuffed peppers -- so just a 'heat-up' dinner for me today ... no complaints, eh!! 

Another lovely, summer day here ... so some balcony time coming up soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Coming right up Marc ... enjoy!!
> 
> We're both doing quite fine today. I did my normal activities this morning (walk, shop, browse, talk, et al), and Jean did hers (a short walk, some reading, painting, et al.) Daughter stopped by on her way to 'Curves' for a workout, and dropped off a casserole full of stuffed peppers -- so just a 'heat-up' dinner for me today ... no complaints, eh!!
> 
> Another lovely, summer day here ... so some balcony time coming up soon.


I saw what you were preparing in another thread, John. Love that combo. Stephen and I shall do a chicken BBQ and eat outdoors as the doxies romp about the back yard. This is shaping up to be a warmer August than usual after a record-setting warm July.


----------



## CubaMark

_The good news keeps rolling in for Newfoundland & Labrador..._

*St. John's To Lead Canadian Economic Growth In 2013: Conference Board*



> What a difference oil can make.
> 
> St. John’s, Newfoundland, will be Canada’s economic winner for 2013, according to a new report from the Conference Board of Canada, and it's pretty much all thanks to black gold. (Yes, you read that correctly — St. John’s.)
> 
> The capital of the province often thought of as an economic basket-case will soar to 5 per cent growth this year, on the strength of Newfoundland’s booming offshore oil industry, the Board said in its latest metropolitan outlook.
> 
> That places St. John’s well ahead of Alberta’s resource-rich cities, with Calgary projected to grow 3.3 per cent and Edmonton 3.2 per cent this year, according to an earlier report from the Conference Board.
> 
> Newfoundland overall is expected to do even better than St. John's itself. The Conference Board projected in June the province would grow 6.1 per cent this year, on the strength of a 12.5-per-cent boom in oil production. That would make it the fastest-growing province in Canada this year.


(HuffPo)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> _The good news keeps rolling in for Newfoundland & Labrador..._
> 
> *St. John's To Lead Canadian Economic Growth In 2013: Conference Board*
> 
> 
> 
> (HuffPo)


Evening, Mark. Yes, we are hoping this keeps up for at least one more year. We hope to put our house on the market next May to pay off the Lunenburg home and all the renos we are currently doing. The housing market in that area is picking up as well due to more Americans being ready/willing/able to afford to buy some homes in Nova Scotia (south of Halifax) as summer homes.

So, how is Life treating you these days? I always hope to see a posting from you saying you are moving back to NS. Good luck, mi amigo.


----------



## SINC

Things are looking better every day. Yum, and soon too!


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> So, how is Life treating you these days? I always hope to see a posting from you saying you are moving back to NS. Good luck, mi amigo.


I'd love to make a post to that effect, pal, but... the job gods aren't looking fondly on me. Since it appears I'm stuck here for awhile, I'm going to look for a faculty post here in Mexico - at least keep myself fresh with some teaching and research. I'd be happy to go back to NS and contribute to community & rural development work, but opportunities like that are few and far between...


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> _The good news keeps rolling in for Newfoundland & Labrador..._
> 
> *St. John's To Lead Canadian Economic Growth In 2013: Conference Board*
> 
> (HuffPo)



No doubt due to the lack of all the big western anti-oil advocates or groups in the east that don't have the brains to see and/or realize all the benefits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Toms looking good, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I'd love to make a post to that effect, pal, but... the job gods aren't looking fondly on me. Since it appears I'm stuck here for awhile, I'm going to look for a faculty post here in Mexico - at least keep myself fresh with some teaching and research. I'd be happy to go back to NS and contribute to community & rural development work, but opportunities like that are few and far between...


Sorry to hear this, Mark. Still, if you could become an academic there it would help you obtain positions here in Canada. Some faculties across Canada are finding that more and more older faculty are retiring, like yours truly next year, and finding replacements is difficult. Good luck, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No doubt due to the lack of all the big western anti-oil advocates or groups in the east that don't have the brains to see and/or realize all the benefits.


Well, off-shore oil and the mineral exploration in Labrador, along with the hydro project at Muskrat Falls is helping.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies and no wind. Going to go out on my back deck with my telescope. So, best to call it a night here. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Mark. Still, if you could become an academic there it would help you obtain positions here in Canada. Some faculties across Canada are finding that more and more older faculty are retiring, like yours truly next year, and finding replacements is difficult. Good luck, mi amigo.


Well if CubaMark wants to consider it, there sure seems to be lots of academia, oil and hydro employment opportunities there.

But maybe Mexico has some good employment advantages as well with everything already established. And the Mexico weather climate seems to be a bit more stable.


----------



## CubaMark

Sadly, the general security situation here (central Mexico and all parts north) is far from conducive to living a peaceable life.... I have a long list of issues that really get to me here, nepotism and outright theft being in the top five, in degrees that are seriously difficult to believe. And with the right-wingers doing everything they can to privatize the state oil company (PEMEX), well, things here can only get worse. Plus, no need to convince my wife to go - she's ready to get on a plane tomorrow - in her words, she doesn't want our son to grow up here.

Plus... I miss my family, my friends, my Nova Scotia.... excuse me while I break into song.....


----------



## eMacMan

Sure the Rider fans will be disappointed, but nice to see Calgary pull out the win in a very well played game. Kudos as well to Jon Cornish for the "quad".


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> Sadly, the general security situation here (central Mexico and all parts north) is far from conducive to living a peaceable life.... I have a long list of issues that really get to me here, nepotism and outright theft being in the top five, in degrees that are seriously difficult to believe. And with the right-wingers doing everything they can to privatize the state oil company (PEMEX), well, things here can only get worse. Plus, no need to convince my wife to go - she's ready to get on a plane tomorrow - in her words, she doesn't want our son to grow up here.
> 
> Plus... I miss my family, my friends, my Nova Scotia.... excuse me while I break into song.....



And add the drug problems you've mentioned previously, and I'd sure do some considerations, especially with having a loving wife and children.

But not all things are exactly perfect in Canada either considering what I was sent today:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Sadly, the general security situation here (central Mexico and all parts north) is far from conducive to living a peaceable life.... I have a long list of issues that really get to me here, nepotism and outright theft being in the top five, in degrees that are seriously difficult to believe. And with the right-wingers doing everything they can to privatize the state oil company (PEMEX), well, things here can only get worse. Plus, no need to convince my wife to go - she's ready to get on a plane tomorrow - in her words, she doesn't want our son to grow up here.
> 
> Plus... I miss my family, my friends, my Nova Scotia.... excuse me while I break into song.....


Sorry to hear about this state of affairs in your region of Mexico. Would immigration be a problem in coming back to Canada?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way too early for even coffee. The one remaining puppy (she goes to our new home) woke me up. Guess she suddenly woke up and realized she was all alone and started to howl. I usually keep her in the kitchen with her mom and grandmother during the day, but this is the first morning she has gotten up howling since the other two pups were sent to Deborah on Thursday. So, now she is there in the kitchen next to her mom, who is next to her mom in the dog bed. I am too tired to go take a picture, but it is a sweet scene.

Later .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some freshly brewed coffee and breakfast. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Coffee sounds good, thanks Marc. SAP is ready to go with a video on how to peel a hard boiled egg without peeling.  Also a humorous look at organic food.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee sounds good, thanks Marc. SAP is ready to go with a video on how to peel a hard boiled egg without peeling.  Also a humorous look at organic food.


Morning, Don. It's true ................ organic food was just food at one point.

An interesting item for tomorrow's SAP, even if you can't mention the CBC site.

Perseid meteor shower promises lots of fireballs - Technology & Science - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. It's true ................ organic food was just food at one point.
> 
> An interesting item for tomorrow's SAP, even if you can't mention the CBC site.
> 
> Perseid meteor shower promises lots of fireballs - Technology & Science - CBC News


Thanks Marc, I can use the headline and link to the story. I just can't copy anything from the story itself or the image. I used it as the first 'WEBBITS' item for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I can use the headline and link to the story. I just can't copy anything from the story itself or the image. I used it as the first 'WEBBITS' item for tomorrow.


Good idea.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. A different-looking morning for us today .. an overcast sky, something we haven't seen in quite some time. And a few rain drops, which didn't last long, but did spot the windshield of the car when we were out. A wind has picked up, so should/could see some clearing during the afternoon. At present, it feels cooler, and not as 'close' as id did earlier.

Got back from our dim sum quite early .. no shopping on the return trip this time. Jean's back was acting up badly (muscle spasms), so she was anxious to get back home and try to tend to it. A hot bath, and lie down has helped. She's now up again and into her new-to-her library books.

Dim sum was great. Tried a couple of new-to-us dishes today, along with some past favourites. A smaller crowd at the restaurant this morning than it has been of late, so a touch 'quieter' ... it seemed quite quiet, and we actually missed the "wonderful noise" we usually experience there!! But a good time -- except for Jean being so uncomfortable. 

Cheers everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about Jean's back, John. There does not seem much she is able to do when it "acts up" and goes into spasms. 

A bit of rain is falling here as well. I finished mowing the front lawn a couple of hours ago, so I just beat it.


----------



## SINC

I had the grandson over for an hour this afternoon while his dad ran some errands. The ice cream truck came down the street playing that awful music. His comment, "aw grandpa, he's out of ice cream again. He's sure out a lot isn't he?" [Grandpa taught him long ago that they only play music in those ice cream trucks when they are out of ice cream. ]


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about Jean's back, John. There does not seem much she is able to do when it "acts up" and goes into spasms.
> A bit of rain is falling here as well. I finished mowing the front lawn a couple of hours ago, so I just beat it.


True Marc ... but the warm, wet-heat of soaking in a bath sure helps, followed by some bed rest (with her self-massaging the offending areas). 

We have a return to the 'local' hot-springs resort we know & enjoy, booked for a time in early-September. The soaking in the hot spring pools helped Jean (daughter and I too!!) a lot during our last stay. Plus, we love the area, and it's wonderful fresh air, walking trails, and the like. Something to look forward to. :clap:

We had a wind come in and clear most of our cloud cover away. The temperature dropped for a while, but when the wind died, it bounced back up & over what it had been. So now a rather sunny, bright, and warm afternoon/evening ahead. But if forecasts are on the mark, a bit of a cooling trend for the next few days. I will not complain. 

edit to correct a name spelling .. good grief!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had the grandson over for an hour this afternoon while his dad ran some errands. The ice cream truck came down the street playing that awful music. His comment, "aw grandpa, he's out of ice cream again. He's sure out a lot isn't he?" [Grandpa taught him long ago that they only play music in those ice cream trucks when they are out of ice cream. ]


A mean trick, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> True Marc ... but the warm, wet-heat of soaking in a bath sure helps, followed by some bed rest (with her self-massaging the offending areas).
> 
> We have a return to the 'local' hot-springs resort we know & enjoy, booked for a time in early-September. The soaking in the hot spring pools helped Jean (daughter and I too!!) a lot during our last stay. Plus, we love the area, and it's wonderful fresh air, walking trails, and the like. Something to look forward to. :clap:
> 
> We had a wind come in and clear most of our cloud cover away. The temperature dropped for a while, but when the wind died, it bounced back up & over what it had been. So now a rather sunny, bright, and warm afternoon/evening ahead. But if forecasts are on the mark, a bit of a cooling trend for the next few days. I will not complain.
> 
> edit to correct a name spelling .. good grief!!!


Yes, John, I would imagine that the hot springs would be helpful for Jean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Going to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


Goodnight Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Goodnight Marc.


Goodnight, Sonal. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I was out looking for any pre-dawn meteorite streaks. Only saw one. So, I shall first get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP up with your Perseid link, a video on how to get by a border checkpoint and humour about a talking clock.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Any special requests today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, came across this the other day and thought you might like it for SAP.

To improve today’s concrete, do as the Romans did


----------



## SINC

Nice find Marc, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice find Marc, merci.


Thought it was an interesting article and then I thought of SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM High Tea time, but I thought I would share this with you instead. Enjoy ................. and have a fine day. Paix, mes amis.

The power of words. [VIDEO]


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> 4PM High Tea time, but I thought I would share this with you instead. Enjoy ................. and have a fine day. Paix, mes amis.
> The power of words. [VIDEO]


Good one Marc ... thanks for sharing.
(p.s ... will admit to having seen this before, but couldn't remember what the woman had written ... nice to view it once again)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one Marc ... thanks for sharing.
> (p.s ... will admit to having seen this before, but couldn't remember what the woman had written ... nice to view it once again)


Yes, it makes us appreciate what many of us take for granted ............. being able to see the grand day that is somewhere in each day we are alive. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Just watching the PGA championship. What a battle between Jim Furyk and Jason Dufner as they match shot for shot to remain tied for the lead at the halfway mark as the last twosome on the course. Great golf.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just watching the PGA championship. What a battle between Jim Furyk and Jason Dufner as they match shot for shot to remain tied for the lead at the halfway mark as the last twosome on the course. Great golf.


This one is really going down to the wire with only a one stroke lead going to the 18th.


----------



## Dr.G.

With that record-tying 63 Dufner becomes just the fifth man to shoot 63 in one of his first three rounds of a major and go on to win. The other four are Jack Nicklaus, Greg Norman, Raymond Floyd, and Tiger Woods. Not a bad foursome to become a club member for this roiund, n'est ce pas?


----------



## SINC

I really enjoyed every minute of today and applaud both players.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I really enjoyed every minute of today and applaud both players.


True. Both played well and gave it all for all four rounds. :clap::clap:

Really glad that Tiger Woods finished so low down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going outside to see the meteor shower. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

At least we know where Pres. Kennedy got his famous line.


----------



## SINC

See any meteors, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> See any meteors, Marc?


Yes, saw some real streakers last night, and I got up early this morning to see some of the pre-dawn meteorites as well. It is rare that the skies are so clear and the temps mild late at night and early in the morning, but that is what we received.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit early for breakfast, so I shall get the coffee brewing instead.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee is just fine. Watch the world's best shoe shine on the SAP video this morning, then listen to that old favourite, 'Chattanoogie Shoe Shine Boy'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. 

A possible SAP item?

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Wet here today, but warm. Will be heading to the CNE next week to finish off my holidays, so am excited about that as I always liked the EX.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Wet here today, but warm. Will be heading to the CNE next week to finish off my holidays, so am excited about that as I always liked the EX.


Afternoon, Rp. Warm and sunny/dry here as we approach 1PM. Have fun at the CNE. I have never been there, but my son has and he enjoyed it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM, but it is a bit warm for tea. Anyone for some ice tea .................. or a G&T???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up on 4PM, but it is a bit warm for tea. Anyone for some ice tea .................. or a G&T???


Couldn't make up my mind when I saw your post Marc ... my body was having difficulty with the changing weather conditions on the go here today. My body said hot tea, my mind said a G&T!! I decided I had best wait for a while, and see what the 'next' change in weather had in mind!!

It was a favourable change, so I popped the cork on one of the white wines I brought back from the Okanagan last June, and enjoyed a glass during our recent balcony break. The wine's a dry riesling, from Gehringer Brother's winery, Oliver, BC. It's cool, dry, and sure tasty!! 

Second balcony time, and glass coming up in a while!!


----------



## Dr.G.

It does not work for me either.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> It does not work for me either.


... I wouldn't even give it a try!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... I wouldn't even give it a try!!


You never know ............................


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Want to go outside and view the meteorite shower once again. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to see the last of the meteorite showers, and was not disappointed. Going to start the coffee brewing for any other early risers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, no luck here seeing meteors, most disappointing. Check out the new proposed transportation method on the SAP video this morning, Very interesting and innovative. Also watch a guy make a young girls cell phone disappear in our mini clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no luck here seeing meteors, most disappointing. Check out the new proposed transportation method on the SAP video this morning, Very interesting and innovative. Also watch a guy make a young girls cell phone disappear in our mini clip.


Morning, Don. Like that new transportation system, but I don't see it coming to St.John's ........... and certainly not Lunenburg. Reminded me of the item about the hyperloop on CNN Hyperloop: San Francisco to L.A. in 30 minutes - Aug. 12, 2013


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished stage 2 and 3 (out of 5) in staining my deck. Very sunny and 25C made it hot out there, but it was an ideal day to use stain on the deck. Rain is forecast for this time tomorrow, so it will be fine, since it is already dry.

I really could use a cool spot and a beer right now ............................. where is Don's RV when you need it?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Newfoundlander swims from Canada to France - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Don, a unique SAP item if you can get around the fact that it is on CBC's website.


----------



## groovetube

I have to do the same here on my deck this year, as well as fix and paint the front porch.

Much to do it seems.


----------



## pm-r

Our vinyl covered decks are surviving quite well after 15+ years but with some staining that the yearly pressure wash and scrub doesn't always remove.

All in all, quite satisfied and sure saves the paint/stain chore.


----------



## SINC

What a day again. Moved the RV to the street for the third day with no progress made on the shop roof. Both peaks of house have new shingles, but just one peak of attached double garage. Tomorrow have to move the RV again by 7:00 am and then job should be done by noon. And none too soon to suit me. Now we have to be on the lookout for nails for weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I have to do the same here on my deck this year, as well as fix and paint the front porch.
> 
> Much to do it seems.


Well, the weather has been good for this, although I was hot out in 30C temps with the humidex and full sunshine.

So, mon ami, how has Life been treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> What a day again. Moved the RV to the street for the third day with no progress made on the shop roof. Both peaks of house have new shingles, but just one peak of attached double garage. Tomorrow have to move the RV again by 7:00 am and then job should be done by noon. And none too soon to suit me. Now we have to be on the lookout for nails for weeks.



Oh yes, the proverbial lookout for nails with a roofing job. I had forgotten that detail and bit of wisdom, but hopefully that will be some 15+ years away - IF our shingles last as long as they said they would, or is that should?? ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early in order to get the doxies outside before the heavy rain starts this morning. Luckily, it is on the way and they will be back asleep once it hits. Waiting for them to settle and then I shall go back to bed as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to rise and shine and get our OtHD Breakfast on the go now. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, scrambled eggs and brown toast would go real well this morning. Be sure to check out the SAP video this morning. It is likely to change the instant replay on sports broadcasting forever with a new system called 'freeD'. Very interesting indeed and provides an all angles replay at once.


----------



## SINC

ehMac sooooo slooooow this morning it is unusable here. I cannot wait five minutes to post, so later folks.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, how are things? Finally it is going to be dry around here so i can mow my lawn .... Now there's excitement. You taken some time off yet?
I'm in the middle of sorting out my lessons for this year so I won't be behind the eight ball .... Being new to classwork I didn't have an inventory of lessons so each night was creating them .... Now I have to organise and critique . I'm thinking of using more web based delivery this year. I also include study notes for my students, so I may think about "webbing" those as well. Funny, though, one the lesson that got the most reaction and excitement was a very simple one where I had 3 students learn how to tie a tie and then give instructions to the class. Each student got a tie and followed the instructions...many laughs but a great lesson in listening and communicating.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Like Don's choice for breakfast .. can you make an order for me too Marc? Thanks. And I'll really enjoy your coffee this morning. Hope the day treats everyone well.


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, John, et al. Eggs would do me fine as well.


----------



## SINC

Just about to go out and move the motor home onto the street, then the 4 x 4 so it isn't trapped in the garage while they put the shingles on. Then I have to figure out where to put the organics and garbage bins on the curb side to allow the trailer that will hold the old shingles to park in the driveway. Decisions, decisions. Should be all done by noon. I sure hope so, but then of course comes writing that big cheque.


----------



## Rps

Don, I've re-shingled twice in my life and I swore I would never do it again ... The cheque book is now my tool of choice.


----------



## SINC

Everything is moved and ready for the workers. Half an hour of juggling and it was done.


----------



## SINC

The ordeal is over. The new shingles are fibreglass and come with a lifetime guarantee, so I won't be doing this again. 

Total cost just over $8,600 for the shop, and the double garage plus the house itself. Here is a before and after of the back garage/shop:


----------



## Sonal

Nice job on that roof, Don!


----------



## SINC

Might as well throw in the rest. First the back of the house from the shop, then the front, and no, that bin is not going to stay , then the side and finally the garage/shop beside the motorhome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, how are things? Finally it is going to be dry around here so i can mow my lawn .... Now there's excitement. You taken some time off yet?
> I'm in the middle of sorting out my lessons for this year so I won't be behind the eight ball .... Being new to classwork I didn't have an inventory of lessons so each night was creating them .... Now I have to organise and critique . I'm thinking of using more web based delivery this year. I also include study notes for my students, so I may think about "webbing" those as well. Funny, though, one the lesson that got the most reaction and excitement was a very simple one where I had 3 students learn how to tie a tie and then give instructions to the class. Each student got a tie and followed the instructions...many laughs but a great lesson in listening and communicating.


Evening all. Spent a rainy day doing volunteer literacy testing of potential students for an ABE Level I program.

Rp, your activities seem interesting. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Deborah just called me from Lunenburg to say that someone has just bought Pip. She took Rudy, Clover (the pup we are going to keep) and Pip down with her to Lunenburg last week. She felt he would have a better chance of finding a good home there than here, since we already had sold four of our pups here in the St.John's metro region. She was correct, since he is now in a great home, with a loving owner and a female Doberman that weighs 110 pounds and thinks that the 15 pound Pip is her pup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Getting up at 5AM is getting difficult if I stay up too late. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Caught a break in the overnight rain, so I thought it best to get the doxies outside before it starts again. They are NOT dogs who like the rain. Coffee and breakfast later ......................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc.

Just dropped by for a quick coffee as I work on SAP for tomorrow. Today's edition is one that does not quite live up to normal, or at least it seems that way to me.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Marc. I can understand why you are up with the doxies and all, but why am I up? Woke at 3 and couldn't get back to sleep.

Since I can't sleep, I'll read for a while.

Is it wrong to abandon a book half way through? The one I'm currently reading seems to be dragging. I think I'll see if I can find something more engaging.

One good thing about using a Kindle is that I can find another book without having to go to the store 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> Just dropped by for a quick coffee as I work on SAP for tomorrow. Today's edition is one that does not quite live up to normal, or at least it seems that way to me.


Yes, I did notice a use of the "s" word in a few articles. You need some doxie puppy pics to reclaim the high ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Marc. I can understand why you are up with the doxies and all, but why am I up? Woke at 3 and couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> Since I can't sleep, I'll read for a while.
> 
> Is it wrong to abandon a book half way through? The one I'm currently reading seems to be dragging. I think I'll see if I can find something more engaging.
> 
> One good thing about using a Kindle is that I can find another book without having to go to the store
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Morning, Margaret. That has happened to me as well. I also read to get tired once again ................ and yes, I too have "abandoned" a book when I feel it is wasting my time.

How is your sister these days? How are you other than tired?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, re the "What are these?" item in SAP today -- are they caps we used to use in cap guns?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, re the "What are these?" item in SAP today -- are they caps we used to use in cap guns?


Bang, you shot it down!  Not many of the younger folks recall this item.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bang, you shot it down!  Not many of the younger folks recall this item.


Yes, I was of the generation prior to the "Disarm the Toy Industry" revolt. Cowboys and bad guy were what we played, since we had never experienced a true American Indian.


----------



## Dr.G.

On Aug. 15, 1965, at 8 pm EST, The Beatles took the stage at Shea Stadium in New York City, marking the very first time this rock band would headline a stadium concert. I was there and still have my ticket stub. Sadly, we could not hear much .......................... not with over 50,000 screaming girls ...................


----------



## groovetube

wow, you were there. What an amazing memory.

I was all of about 4 months old at the time.


----------



## johnp

Marc .... I see today's date was an important date for 'Woodstock' as well ... the first of three days, 1969.
Did you catch any of it?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... I see today's date was an important date for 'Woodstock' as well ... the first of three days, 1969.
> Did you catch any of it?


Strange, but I was just about to post something about Woodstock myself. Yes, I was there. Hitch hiked and walked from Ellenville, NY. Still remember Richie Havens and his opening act that went on and on and on.


----------



## pm-r

We're close to their Vancouver BC appearance anniversary here:

22 August 1964: Live: Empire Stadium, Vancouver | The Beatles Bible

And Vancouver setup an exhibit this year:
Beatles list of demands for 1964 Vancouver show on display - British Columbia - CBC News

Unfortunately I couldn't make it across "the pond" to see them, and I don't know what the Shea Stadium tickets sold for, but check out Vancouver's prices which is hard to believe by todays ticket prices:

Scotty Moore - Empire Stadium - Vancouver. B.C.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Strange, but I was just about to post something about Woodstock myself. Yes, I was there. Hitch hiked and walked from Ellenville, NY. Still remember Richie Havens and his opening act that went on and on and on.


I was still attending the University of Alaska in 1969 .. not too many "flower children" there (or in Fairbanks). I left the UofA and returned to Vancouver, January, 1970 .... wow, had Vancouver changed since I had been away!!

Loved that Richie Havens set!! I had a few of his LP's back in those days.


----------



## johnp

Patrick .... I had two tickets to attend Elvis Presley's concert at Empire Stadium, August, 1957. I never got to the concert though -- would you believe, I gave the tickets to my brother and a teen-aged girl who lived next door ... and went trout fishing with my friends!!! 
Those were the days, eh!!


----------



## groovetube

hope you caught a damn good trout!


----------



## Dr.G.

Went to high school with Paul and Gerrie. We were all in the early peace movement together in high school. They dropped out of college to join a commune ... got married (sort of) .... had Moonbeam and Snowflake ........... and resurfaced at a gated retirement community in Boca Raton, Florida (or so the legend goes). They made a fortune on technology stocks but sold out just before the crash of 1990. Along with Simon and Garfunkel, who graduated from my high school four years before me, they are the most unique couple from good old Forest Hills High School.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> wow, you were there. What an amazing memory.
> 
> I was all of about 4 months old at the time.


You're just a kid, Tim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, the Shea Stadium tickets were $12 each. I got to go because my best friends date backed out at the last minute, so he took me for free, since $12 back then was a great deal of money for me with minimum wage at $1.10 an hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I was still attending the University of Alaska in 1969 .. not too many "flower children" there (or in Fairbanks). I left the UofA and returned to Vancouver, January, 1970 .... wow, had Vancouver changed since I had been away!!
> 
> Loved that Richie Havens set!! I had a few of his LP's back in those days.


Yes, he was a fill in for the opening act who were stuck in traffic en route to Woodstock. I still have the jeans I wore there (can't fit into them) and love beads that were given to me by some young lady.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ..... love beads .... .


I still have a few tucked away as well!!

And some fond memories of more beads, long hair, home-made jackets & dresses, and the like, at my brother's wedding, which was held on a farm near Ottawa, in 1972.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I still have a few tucked away as well!!
> 
> And some fond memories of more beads, long hair, home-made jackets & dresses, and the like, at my brother's wedding, which was held on a farm near Ottawa, in 1972.


Interesting, John. Back in 1972 I was hitch hiking around Europe. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, John. Back in 1972 I was hitch hiking around Europe. Paix, mon ami.


.. in 1972, I was living/working as a Biologist in rural NB, and trying to lose, what for me, was long hair, and what the locals thought I was wearing were 'wild' clothes!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .. in 1972, I was living/working as a Biologist in rural NB, and trying to lose, what for me, was long hair, and what the locals thought I was wearing were 'wild' clothes!!


I was just trying to get a ride .............. "keep on truckin', man".


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, but we have a great many members of the Shang family that were adults and out in the real world back in 1972. Cool.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, but we have a great many members of the Shang family that were adults and out in the real world back in 1972. Cool.




Yeah, really cool eh dude. 

I really enjoy(ed) a lot of the '50s, '60s and '70s music but never really got wrapped up into it, but we have some local friends that were Woodstock attendees and still somewhat 'hippy' with their local Blues band. They're actually very good, but not really my style of music. 

And then we have some other friends who still have their Woodstock type beads who seem to treat them like some sort of Rosary.

BTW: This Wednesday's evening Bruce Cockburn lawn concert at The Butchart Gardens were I worked for 40 years was a huge success, even though it rained a bit. 

We did't go, even though we had access to free entrance. But not my favourite music style.


----------



## Dr.G.

60s folk music and some rock and roll has been my favorite genre of music, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, so I shall wait until the sun is up before I begin our TGIF Breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, got up early to get SAP online and am now working on tomorrow. Will skip the coffee today as I plan on going back to bed for a while. Today is Ann's birthday and I have a big prime rib ready for the rotisserie on the new BBQ as Matt and his family will join us for supper and a wee celebration..


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, got up early to get SAP online and am now working on tomorrow. Will skip the coffee today as I plan on going back to bed for a while. Today is Ann's birthday and I have a big prime rib ready for the rotisserie on the new BBQ as Matt and his family will join us for supper and a wee celebration..


Tell Ann happy birthday from all of us here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Sadly, even though a doxie puppy makes a great birthday gift, we have none left.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Tell Ann happy birthday from all of us here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Sadly, even though a doxie puppy makes a great birthday gift, we have none left.


And thank goodness for that. Having one dog is quite enough for us right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And thank goodness for that. Having one dog is quite enough for us right now.


Now, the puppy is not for you but for Ann. Luckily I found one so we can have it there for the party just as she is blowing out her candles. Watch for the purple Canadian Road Transport Doxie Express delivery truck.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> ....... Today is Ann's birthday and I have a big prime rib ready for the rotisserie on the new BBQ as Matt and his family will join us for supper and a wee celebration..


Sounds like a good day ahead Don ... and a "Happy Birthday" to Ann from Jean and I. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. How are you today? How is Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone for some tea??????


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. How are you today? How is Jean today?


Afternoon Marc (et al). A rather quiet morning for me Marc .. I did my early-am walk, then a little food shopping, and some chores. Jean's been having considerable discomfort lately, but doing well to "fight, and rise above it", and keep up with her daily activities (her internet stuff, art work, and reading) -- with warm baths, and bed rests inbetween!! The latter help.

It's off to the balcony for us soon. It's rather cloudy, and all, but it's quite warm, and will provide us both with a nice break from our respective activities (and keep me from the kitchen for a while!!).

Cheers!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon Marc (et al). A rather quiet morning for me Marc .. I did my early-am walk, then a little food shopping, and some chores. Jean's been having considerable discomfort lately, but doing well to "fight, and rise above it", and keep up with her daily activities (her internet stuff, art work, and reading) -- with warm baths, and bed rests inbetween!! The latter help.
> 
> It's off to the balcony for us soon. It's rather cloudy, and all, but it's quite warm, and will provide us both with a nice break from our respective activities (and keep me from the kitchen for a while!!).
> 
> Cheers!!!


Sorry to hear that Jean is in pain, but she seems like Deborah, able to take the pain and "rise above it". Right now I am stiff from finishing staining my deck and painting the side of my garage. Still, the weather has been good for this sort of outside work.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear that Jean is in pain, but she seems like Deborah, able to take the pain and "rise above it". Right now I am stiff from finishing staining my deck and painting the side of my garage. Still, the weather has been good for this sort of outside work. Paix, mon ami.


We've had a contractor for Shaw cable here for the past few weeks ... rewiring new cable throughout our building. It has meant they've required accesses to areas both outside (balconies), and inside (living rooms) our suites, on a few different occasions. For all of us, it has meant a considerable amount of "moving about" of stuff & such, both outside and inside, and time-shifting our days, to accommodate their work. It's finally over (let's hope!!, I know my back has had enough of what I had to do!!).

Now to wait and see how much the cable rates go up with these so-called "improvements".


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We've had a contractor for Shaw cable here for the past few weeks ... rewiring new cable throughout our building. It has meant they've required accesses to areas both outside (balconies), and inside (living rooms) our suites, on a few different occasions. For all of us, it has meant a considerable amount of "moving about" of stuff & such, both outside and inside, and time-shifting our days, to accommodate their work. It's finally over (let's hope!!, I know my back has had enough of what I had to do!!).
> 
> Now to wait and see how much the cable rates go up with these so-called "improvements".


For me, it's the knees more than anything else. When we had the Bell Aliant tech person here to install Fiber Op, it took him about 1/2 and hour. Everything was convenient for him and I helped him outside when he was up in the telephone pole.


----------



## Dr.G.

Eye On Golf - CBSSports.com VIDEO: Ernie Els has the weirdest two-putt par ever

Don, some SAP material? If not, what a strange way to get par.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearing posting #80,000. Too bad that Macnutt is not still around. He promised to send me some of his water if I reached posting #10,000. He even sent me a PM to say that he was serious and asked for my home address. Sadly, he died before I reached #10,000. So, when I reach posting #80,000, it will be dedicated to the memory of Gerry Macnutt.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great night for stargazing. 15C temps, no wind, clear skies and a nice moon in the southern sky. Here is a pic of the moon taken a few hours ago at dusk.


----------



## pm-r

Nice shot.

And clearer skies than we have.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. This one's for you, Gerry. Paix, mon ami.
See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice shot.
> 
> And clearer skies than we have.


Thanks, Patrick. Looks even bigger and clearer at night through a telescope. Lots of stars out tonight. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. If you've ever had batteries laying around and you don't know if they are good or bad (and who hasn't), today's video on SAP will solve that issue so simply you will wonder how someone discovered a way to tell without a proper tester.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get some more coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Was out staining the last of the deck (I forgot about the outside) from about 7AM this morning. So, it is time for brunch if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dr.G.

Taking a break from painting .......... doors this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget true superstars. He was my favorite sports figure.

Eye On Baseball - CBSSports.com Happy 40th Anniversary: Willie Mays' 660th homer


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just sent me a picture of Clover, who is just 3 months old today. This allows her to participate in the "baby puppy" category at a dog show (when they are 6 months old they qualify as just a puppy category). In her first show, she got "Best Puppy in group". She beat out an 8 month old Standard Wirehaired Dachshund that was already a Canadian Champion. Have to chuckle, in that the ribbon is bigger than Clover. So, drinks are on the house all day at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## pm-r

Congratulations to you, Deborah and your doxies Marc, and well done.


----------



## johnp

Congratulations to Clover and Deborah ..... way to go you two!!!! Nice ribbon too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Congratulations to you, Deborah and your doxies Marc, and well done.


Thanks, Patrick. What would you like to drink? On the house ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Congratulations to Clover and Deborah ..... way to go you two!!!! Nice ribbon too!!


Thanks, John. What would you like to drink? On the house ............... and we can deliver to your balcony.


----------



## pm-r

I thought some of you might like this video that my eldest son Trevor did on his recent visit to the Vernon BC area for some paragliding update instructors courses and some nice flights as well, and now up loaded to youtube.

Baby Bird comes Paragliding

Baby Bird comes Paragliding - YouTube

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GMIYVorUUuY[/ame]

As he said:
"Trevor Mead-Robins: This is how I spent my Thursday. Filmed and edited on my iPhone…."

Not bad with doing all that on his iPhone!!

Single shot:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool shot, Patrick, and a unique situation with the bird.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, John. What would you like to drink? On the house ............... and we can deliver to your balcony.


Thanks Marc ... a cold G&T would be just perfect!! 

Hope to see another picture of Clover soon. She was a real cutie in those early puppie pictures you posted. She must be quite the 'doll' now, eh!!


----------



## johnp

"I thought some of you might like this video that my eldest son Trevor did on his recent visit to the Vernon BC area for some paragliding update instructors courses and some nice flights as well, and now up loaded to youtube. Baby Bird comes Paragliding"
Much-enjoyed Patrick .... good stuff, and well-done!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... a cold G&T would be just perfect!!
> 
> Hope to see another picture of Clover soon. She was a real cutie in those early puppie pictures you posted. She must be quite the 'doll' now, eh!!


Coming right up, John. Since Clover is with Deborah, I don't have a chance to take many pics of her just now. Here are some of my favorites from the past few weeks.


----------



## johnp

Thanks Marc ... Jean and I really enjoyed those pictures!!!! She's a doll alright!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... Jean and I really enjoyed those pictures!!!! She's a doll alright!!


Yes, she was the cutest one of the litter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is Clover's victory picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start Sunday Brunch soon. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

That Clover is one fine looking doxie Marc, good job. I've been out and about this morning and just now back to check out ehMac. Looking forward to some PGA golf this afternoon and watching the Argos hang a lickin' on the Esks this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. I'm busy doing chores outside. Have one lawn mowed and now it's time for the front lawn. Don't mind doing it since it is fine weather and it gives me a chance to think and unwind.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Here is Clover's victory picture.


Looking good Clover!! Nice picture, thanks for sharing it with us Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Looking good Clover!! Nice picture, thanks for sharing it with us Marc.


Thanks, John. The photographer told Deborah that this was the easiest shot she has taken of a dog in the past few years. You either want the dog in the stacking position, or looking at the photographer. All the person did was call Clover's name and she looked right at her.

How are you today? How is Jean's back?


----------



## winwintoo

How many pounds/kilograms of old useless cables do you have?

I just went through one of the drawers I've been dumping the stuff in for years and when I weighed myself with the throwaway stuff in it, it weighs about 25 pounds. I have a couple more drawers to go 

It's hot and muggy here today. The air conditioner has been running all day and I'm torn between sitting in front of it with a good book or going outside. I wish I had a balcony to sit on.

So, I'm cleaning out some drawers to "earn" a couple of hours with a book.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> How many pounds/kilograms of old useless cables do you have?
> 
> I just went through one of the drawers I've been dumping the stuff in for years and when I weighed myself with the throwaway stuff in it, it weighs about 25 pounds. I have a couple more drawers to go
> 
> It's hot and muggy here today. The air conditioner has been running all day and I'm torn between sitting in front of it with a good book or going outside. I wish I had a balcony to sit on.
> 
> So, I'm cleaning out some drawers to "earn" a couple of hours with a book.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.


I was doing the same thing last week, Margaret ........... and came to a similar result. Luckily, my university recycles all this material if it can't be reused.

22C with a nice ocean breeze here, which is actually a bit warm for this time in August.

How is your sister these days?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, John. The photographer told Deborah that this was the easiest shot she has taken of a dog in the past few years. You either want the dog in the stacking position, or looking at the photographer. All the person did was call Clover's name and she looked right at her. How are you today? How is Jean's back?


She did good, and the photographer sure captured her (and that great expression!!).

We're both doing fine today .... a quiet day, for the most part, for both of us ..... Jean's been catching up on her reading, and me, my usual out and about morning stuff, followed by internet pursuits and kitchen prep's, and such. 

A good, I hope, dinner planned for today -- chicken breasts, fresh green beans and beets, along with a mess of (Cheemo) perogies. And some fresh 'local' (BC grown) canteloupe for dessert. The latter smells delicious, and is the first canteloupe I've purchased in a good long while that I could actually detect real melon aroma (hope it tastes as good?!!) 

Cheers!!


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> I was doing the same thing last week, Margaret ........... and came to a similar result. Luckily, my university recycles all this material if it can't be reused.
> 
> 22C with a nice ocean breeze here, which is actually a bit warm for this time in August.
> 
> How is your sister these days?


We have a recycling place here and it's right next door to a really good breakfast place. I'll ask a friend for a ride and then buy her breakfast in payment.

My sister has two weeks of treatment under her belt. Three more to go. So far any side effects have been minimal. No report yet as to success. We're keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> She did good, and the photographer sure captured her (and that great expression!!).
> 
> We're both doing fine today .... a quiet day, for the most part, for both of us ..... Jean's been catching up on her reading, and me, my usual out and about morning stuff, followed by internet pursuits and kitchen prep's, and such.
> 
> A good, I hope, dinner planned for today -- chicken breasts, fresh green beans and beets, along with a mess of (Cheemo) perogies. And some fresh 'local' (BC grown) canteloupe for dessert. The latter smells delicious, and is the first canteloupe I've purchased in a good long while that I could actually detect real melon aroma (hope it tastes as good?!!)
> 
> Cheers!!


Yes, she did well in that show, and now she and Rudy are going back to Lunenburg with Deborah.

My son made some of his "famous" (in his mind) BBQ and a salad with his homemade dressing. Quite the treat to be waited on like this with his doing much of the cooking. I do the shopping and he does the cooking, and I do the cleaning up ................ and I still get the better part of the deal.


----------



## johnp

Margaret ... I can sure relate to that as well!!! I went into a wall closet the other day to get a short piece of coax, and ended up going through boxes and a mess of now quite useless cables, wires, patch cords, and such!!! 

It's high time for a good clean out, and it's coming soon, I just haven't found myself in much of a housecleaning mood of late with the muggy, warm weather we've been having. But the latter will not last much longer .. I suspect.

An overcast and cooler day here today .. can't seem to get above 21C today. But it still 'feels' much warmer than the thermometer indicates!!


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> We have a recycling place here and it's right next door to a really good breakfast place. I'll ask a friend for a ride and then buy her breakfast in payment.
> 
> My sister has two weeks of treatment under her belt. Three more to go. So far any side effects have been minimal. No report yet as to success. We're keeping our fingers crossed.


Yes, we are all hoping for the best for your sister, Margaret. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Seems like we all have a clean up project on the go. Mine is to clean out the heated shop, remove the sliding glass door, put in a man door and store the patio furniture in there. My days of shop work are no more, so might as well use the patio furniture over the winter by turning it into a man cave. Got a new bar fridge for $99 the other day and will add the big screen TV from the motor home. I already have my old Zenith stereo system set up there that sounds great in FM mode (eight track player and all with over 100 8-track cassettes with some great oldies on them too. )

It will be just ducky. Matter of fact I canardly wait for winter now!


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> How many pounds/kilograms of old useless cables do you have?
> 
> I just went through one of the drawers I've been dumping the stuff in for years and when I weighed myself with the throwaway stuff in it, it weighs about 25 pounds. I have a couple more drawers to go
> 
> It's hot and muggy here today. The air conditioner has been running all day and I'm torn between sitting in front of it with a good book or going outside. I wish I had a balcony to sit on.
> 
> So, I'm cleaning out some drawers to "earn" a couple of hours with a book.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.


The one trouble with heaving out some old collected stuff, there seems to be some law that says, and almost guaranteed, that just a few days later at least one of the things you just set to the recyclers will be needed.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Seems like we all have a clean up project on the go. Mine is to clean out the heated shop, remove the sliding glass door, put in a man door and store the patio furniture in there. My days of shop work are no more, so might as well use the patio furniture over the winter by turning it into a man cave. Got a new bar fridge for $99 the other day and will add the big screen TV from the motor home. I already have my old Zenith stereo system set up there that sounds great in FM mode (eight track player and all with over 100 8-track cassettes with some great oldies on them too. )
> 
> It will be just ducky. Matter of fact I canardly wait for winter!


I've always wanted a craft room, and occasionally I had one, but in this tiny apartment, there's no room to spare. My biggest problem is that I embrace a craft and do nothing else for a few months and then something else grabs my attention and I go off in a different direction leaving behind a trail of supplies that I don't have the heart to get rid of.

It's incredible that I have been hanging on to about 50 pounds (I emptied a second drawer) of old computer cables!

Not to mention all the pencils and markers and paint that I was going to turn into art. It was fun for a while, but no enough to make me want to really focus on it for long.

Next, I need to tackle the boxes and boxes of pictures that nobody wants.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It will be just ducky. Matter of fact I canardly wait for winter now!



 Bite your tongue, Don. Winter will come soon enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Was out stargazing with my telescope. Amazing ...............

See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but I shall start the coffee brewing for any other early risers.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc. A coffee would hit the spot this morning. Like this quiet time of the day .. it offers a chance to reflect, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc. A coffee would hit the spot this morning. Like this quiet time of the day .. it offers a chance to reflect, et al.


Coming right up, John. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. If you have ever wondered how ancient people moved massive stonework, wonder no more. A man demonstrates how a single person can move stuff weighing three tons all by himself in our video today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents. If you have ever wondered how ancient people moved massive stonework, wonder no more. A man demonstrates how a single person can move stuff weighing three tons all by himself in our video today on SAP.


An amazing video clip, Don. It makes sense. Fascinating ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

I yearn for the day when there will be peace in the world, and where a chicken can cross the road without having it's motivations questioned...


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> An amazing video clip, Don. It makes sense. Fascinating ...............


Marc, if you enjoyed that one, wait a few days and be on the lookout for 'Noctilucent Clouds and Aurora'. Filmed over my ancestor's homeland of Caithness in Scotland, it is breathtaking. And one day soon, 'Dog Goldberg Machine' will astound you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, if you enjoyed that one, wait a few days and be on the lookout for 'Noctilucent Clouds and Aurora'. Filmed over my ancestor's homeland of Caithness in Scotland, it is breathtaking.


Well, I am fascinated by these sorts of educational clips ............ especially since it was done by a regular person and not a company.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful nearly full moon is rising in the southeastern sky. Very clear night with 20C temps as we approach 9PM makes this an ideal stargazing night. The doxies just wander about in the dark since I don't have any outside lights on over the deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stargazing is over for the night, and it is time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early to get the doxies outside before the heavy rain hit us .............. no such luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped finally, to time to get the doxies outside once again and to start breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

"The two most important requirements for major success are: first, being in the right place at the right time, and second, doing something about it." - Ray Kroc


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, awoke just after midnight so got up and uploaded SAP as well as composing tomorrow's edition. Check out the female Tarzan in our video today. She is really very talented.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, awoke just after midnight so got up and uploaded SAP as well as composing tomorrow's edition. Check out the female Tarzan in our video today. She is really very talented.


Morning, Don. That was an amazing array of sounds she was able to make. Drove the doxies crazy.


----------



## johnp

Heh Don ... re: the picture: 'balcony with a view' ... wow, would sure enjoy one of those for a while!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for OtHD Breakfast, but I shall get the coffee brewing for any and all early risers ................ or those with doxies.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be welcome, thanks. Don't miss the video on SAP today. It is an amazing machine operated by dogs at play. Very interesting stuff. And some great pics in our outstanding photos feature just in case John needs a new desktop photo today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting on the highway waiting to catch speeders, a state police officer saw a car puttering along at 22 M.P.H. He thinks to himself, that car is just as dangerous as a speeder. So, he turns his lights on and pulls the car 
over. Approaching the car, he notices there are 5 old ladies, two at the front and 3 at the back, wide eyed and looking like ghosts.

The driver obviously confused said,"Officer, I don't understand, I wasn't doing over the speed limit!, What seems to be the problem?" "Ma'am," the officer said, "you should know that driving slower than the speed limit can also be dangerous". "Slower than the speed limit? NO SIR! I was doing exactly 22 miles an hour", the old woman said proudly.

The officer containing a chuckle explains that 22 was the route number, not the speed limit. A bit embarrassed, the woman grinned, thanking the officer for pointing out her error. "Before I go Ma'am, I have to ask, is everyone OK?

These women seem badly shaken and haven't uttered a word all this time" "Oh! they will be alright in a minute, Officer, we just got off Route 142."


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang! 
Long time, no see! 
Hope all are well. 


I am well, I have just been extremely busy and distracted these days. Kacey is getting ready for University, but first enjoying some vacation in the Vancouver area.


----------



## SINC

Ah, little girl lost returns, nice to see you here Kim.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang!
> Long time, no see! Hope all are well. I am well, I have just been extremely busy and distracted these days. Kacey is getting ready for University, but first enjoying some vacation in the Vancouver area.


Hi Kim ... several thoughts of you and yours of late, good to see you here with a little news about what's been happening in your life!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang!
> Long time, no see!
> Hope all are well.
> 
> 
> I am well, I have just been extremely busy and distracted these days. Kacey is getting ready for University, but first enjoying some vacation in the Vancouver area.


Evening, Kim. Welcome home. Where is Kacey going to university?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We had a street BBQ (actually a cul de sac BBQ) and a grand time was held by all. Good to gather with neighbors.

See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Ah, breakfast. A soft boiled egg with brown toast and a few fresh strawberries will do just fine. 

Our video on SAP this morning asks, "how old are your ears?". Apparently mine are quite old after taking this test. How did you do?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, breakfast. A soft boiled egg with brown toast and a few fresh strawberries will do just fine.
> 
> Our video on SAP this morning asks, "how old are your ears?". Apparently mine are quite old after taking this test. How did you do?


8000Mhz was all I could hear. XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 8000Mhz was all I could hear. XX)


That was my experience too Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That was my experience too Marc.


Such is Life, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 30C humidex reading makes it too hot for tea at 4PM. Any suggestions for a cold drink?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> 24C with a 30C humidex reading makes it too hot for tea at 4PM. Any suggestions for a cold drink?


Warm here too Marc ... 24C, when I looked last. Just got back from a Costco run with the daughter. Needed something cool ... so made a 'cooler', with some red wine and sprite. It seems to be helping!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Warm here too Marc ... 24C, when I looked last. Just got back from a Costco run with the daughter. Needed something cool ... so made a 'cooler', with some red wine and sprite. It seems to be helping!!


I love that sort of wine cooler, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Monster fog: Amazing video of fog swallowing Lark Harbour - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Now this is a real fog monster.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is slowly rising in the east. A beautiful sight.


----------



## CubaMark

Speaking of beautiful sights... Cmdr. Chris Hadfield has just posted a link to a new map compilation of his images taken from the ISS, including this beauty:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Speaking of beautiful sights... Cmdr. Chris Hadfield has just posted a link to a new map compilation of his images taken from the ISS, including this beauty:


Cool. I can almost see my house.  Seriously, that is a great shot of the Avalon Peninsula here in NL.

How is Life treating you these days, mi amigo?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Going to take my telescope outside to gaze at the moon. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

That is a great shot Mark, thanks for posting it.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 8000Mhz was all I could hear. XX)



Don't worry about it, and I couldn't even hear that sample which I could have done easily 10-20 years ago, even with my new hearing aids I just got recently that are actually programmed to boost the low frequencies for *my* proper speech hearing recognition.

But they sure don't and can't compensate for the lack of proper diction that so many don't use, including some news broadcasters!!

And most audiologists are only generally interested in frequencies that are important for clear understanding of speech and some music etc., not the frequencies that can possibly make high-fidelity audio recordings enjoyable. Their target frequencies reside in the 125-8,000 Hz range, and generally not above that. 

Add to that, many Macs and their sound output and speaker capabilities often can't even produce the sounds even close to the 8,000 Hz range.


----------



## pm-r

Dang!! It seems that I'll be missing the Shang and all my other Mac stuff for at least a week or so as of Monday Aug. 26, 2013.

It seems that they have bumped my Abdominal Aorta Embolism (also known as AAA, pronounced "triple-a") surgery up to Monday and as a priority operation.

It seems that it's up to 5.9mm and 5.5mm is considered the maximum expansion tolerance. 2.5mm is normal width.

The Dr and all the Royal Jubilee Hospital assisting staff are excellent according to my daughter nurse and others, which has relieved some if not all of my and my family's concerns.

So I'm just still taking it easy until then, but unfortunately a good seven days recuperation in the hospital and no patient 'net connection is possible. And I'm imagining that may be the worst part. NOT I think!! 

All final pre-op tests done and completed today that took 3 3/4 hours. But no complaints at or with the new Royal Jubilee Hospital additions with the exception of their lack of proper signage and directions that everyone was complaining about.

I just hope that I and all concerned actually get to the right place at the correct time to get my AAA fixed and repaired. And I thought they had been referring to all my red wine consumption when they kept mentioning AAA. 

Phew!! That was a relief to discover.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Dang!! It seems that I'll be missing the Shang and all my other Mac stuff for at least a week or so as of Monday Aug. 26, 2013.
> 
> It seems that they have bumped my Abdominal Aorta Embolism (also known as AAA, pronounced "triple-a") surgery up to Monday and as a priority operation.
> 
> It seems that it's up to 5.9mm and 5.5mm is considered the maximum expansion tolerance. 2.5mm is normal width.
> 
> The Dr and all the Royal Jubilee Hospital assisting staff are excellent according to my daughter nurse and others, which has relieved some if not all of my and my family's concerns.
> 
> So I'm just still taking it easy until then, but unfortunately a good seven days recuperation in the hospital and no patient 'net connection is possible. And I'm imagining that may be the worst part. NOT I think!!
> 
> All final pre-op tests done and completed today that took 3 3/4 hours. But no complaints at or with the new Royal Jubilee Hospital additions with the exception of their lack of proper signage and directions that everyone was complaining about.
> 
> I just hope that I and all concerned actually get to the right place at the correct time to get my AAA fixed and repaired. And I thought they had been referring to all my red wine consumption when they kept mentioning AAA.
> 
> Phew!! That was a relief to discover.


Patrick, good luck with your triple A surgery. You shall be in our thoughts and prayers. We are family here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami, et bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some TGIF Breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a nice day in store for us here. Today on SAP, Elton John demonstrates his improv skill by singing about a microwave oven.

Good luck with your surgery Patrick, we'll all be pulling for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A warm day here as well, with 23C temps at just past 11AM. Was warm enough for me to wash off my car by hand.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon all. A quiet sort of morning .. my usual early-am walk, followed by a little food shopping (to catch a few Friday specials). Poor sleep for me last night .. frequent wake-up's and bad dreams. Might have been my dinner? Not very lively today!! But having good thoughts of sleeping better tonight, and then off to dim sum with Jean and daughter Saturday morning - always a good thought!!

We're having a better day weather-wise, than the forecast predicted .. it's quite warm and bright now (23C, when I looked last), but it has been variable, so that could change, and according to the forecast may by this evening ... time will tell. 

Some balcony time soon .. looking forward to that .. it's relaxing (except for the street noises, and the like), and Jean and I enjoy the moments away from our other activities, to talk, and think about what's next, et al. 

Enjoy your Friday everyone!!


----------



## johnp

Patrick ... best of wishes from us for successful surgery Monday, and the recouperation period.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afternoon all. A quiet sort of morning .. my usual early-am walk, followed by a little food shopping (to catch a few Friday specials). Poor sleep for me last night .. frequent wake-up's and bad dreams. Might have been my dinner? Not very lively today!! But having good thoughts of sleeping better tonight, and then off to dim sum with Jean and daughter Saturday morning - always a good thought!!
> 
> We're having a better day weather-wise, than the forecast predicted .. it's quite warm and bright now (23C, when I looked last), but it has been variable, so that could change, and according to the forecast may by this evening ... time will tell.
> 
> Some balcony time soon .. looking forward to that .. it's relaxing (except for the street noises, and the like), and Jean and I enjoy the moments away from our other activities, to talk, and think about what's next, et al.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday everyone!!


Afternoon, John. Very warm here as well, but there is a very nice brisk breeze on my back deck to help keep things pleasant.

Give my best to Jean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dodgers announce Vin Scully's return for 2014 - CBSSports.com

An amazing record, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Patrick ... best of wishes from us for successful surgery Monday, and the recouperation period.


I agree. Once again, bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks to all for all your concerns.

It seems that I will be in some very comforting and excellent professional hands.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks to all for all your concerns.
> 
> It seems that I will be in some very comforting and excellent professional hands.


True.


----------



## SINC

Well, I got all my work done very early today. I awoke about 11:00 after going to bed at nine to a huge noise going on outside our bedroom window in the street. About 50 young people were out there using some of the worst language you can imagine, booze bottles in hand, arguing about who should leave the party being held across the street. Our neighbours go to the lake every weekend and leave two of their three 'kids' (now in their mid 30s) at home and the party was on. Again. I have put up with this every weekend for years now and finally had enough. I called the RCMP and they were there in about two minutes. Six police vehicles and 12 officers showed up and broke up the melee, arrested a half dozen for impaired driving, entered the home and a flood of young people came running out, scattering in every direction. Some of the officers chased a few of them through neighbours yards and brought them back to squad cars in cuffs. The whole episode took them about an hour as I stood outside on the rear deck and watched the fun.

The daughter (a sad case and a drug user) hollered obscenities at me in front of her three young children, ages 6 to 10, who were part of the party. When she did, a RCMP officer called out to me to phone them again and again if necessary to clean up parties like this one and escorted her back inside the residence. They told her to stay inside and asked me to call if she appeared outside the home again tonight.

I should have done this years ago, but was always sympathetic for her addiction, but tonight I finally had enough. One officer came over to the fence and told me that she was 'known to them', but they did not realize she had moved back into her parents home again. He thanked me for shutting down the trouble and said, "I meant what I said when I asked you to call if she comes out again tonight".

Maybe now I can get some sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, that was quite the incident, Don. Good for you to finally putting an end to this sort of trouble.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Will have a light breakfast and some freshly brewed coffee ready for you when you rise to face the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

A coffee will be good right about now. A night of interrupted sleep always leaves me groggy. A great cartoon on SAP today will make the golfers among us smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee will be good right about now. A night of interrupted sleep always leaves me groggy. A great cartoon on SAP today will make the golfers among us smile.


Strong coffee coming right up, Don. Cute cartoon re the origins of golf.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, I thought it was about the origins of swearing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, I thought it was about the origins of swearing.


No one swears when playing golf, Don.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, that was quite the incident, Don. Good for you to finally putting an end to this sort of trouble.


+1.

And maybe they'll learn something and decide to grow up and mature.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> +1. And maybe they'll learn something and decide to grow up and mature.


Don .. that was quite a start to your sleep last night .... second Patrick's comments.

Love that picture of the restaurant "The RocK" on your site today ... would sure like to dine there!!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Don .. that was quite a start to your sleep last night .... second Patrick's comments.
> 
> Love that picture of the restaurant "The RocK" on your site today ... would sure like to dine there!!


John, that restaurant is a lot more upscale than that pic would lead you to believe. Take a peek at their website to see what I mean:

The Rock Restaurant Zanzibar


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> John, that restaurant is a lot more upscale than that pic would lead you to believe. Take a peek at their website to see what I mean:
> 
> The Rock Restaurant Zanzibar


Took a peak ... beautiful spot, eh!! Yes, suspect one might pay quite dearly to enjoy a dining there.


----------



## SINC

Actually if you check the menu, it is quite reasonable with lobster at $28 the most expensive item on the menu.

http://www.therockrestaurantzanzibar.com/Menu.pdf


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Actually if you check the menu, it is quite reasonable with lobster at $28 the most expensive item on the menu.
> 
> http://www.therockrestaurantzanzibar.com/Menu.pdf


Didn't see that second link to the menu when I went to the website the first time. I'd definitely try it.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Did our Saturday morning dim sum .. and usual, much-enjoyed it. Had a guest drop by our table somewhat late in our meal ... Jean's son dropped by to see if we were there, check things out, and spend some time with us. 

A surprise for us .. and his entrance sure was -- we didn't see him come into the restaurant, and didn't know he was there and at our table until a hand reached over and took a deep-fried chicken knee nugget from the plate on our table!!! The diners next to us sure reacted .... with expressions that definitiely said .. "like what the h... is going on there?!!" We all laughed, and explained to them, that it was the son joining us .. and all was ok.

It was a very busy place today ... but the cooks and wait staff sure do a great job in keeping on top of it all. We tried a new-to-us (and to their place) chicken dish today -- they call it 'steamed free range chicken w/wolfberries' .. it's much like a spareribs dish, but with chicken, and sure some tasty!! 

No shopping, or the like today ... hurrah!! Just our meal, then homeward bound. One balocny time enjoyed, one or more to follow soon.

Hope the weekend's treating everyone as well.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang, 

Hope all are well. I am fine, just a little shaken from the violent glass explosion incident in my house (see other thread). 

Marc - Kacey is planning on attending both the U of Calgary and Mount Royal University, but not at the same time. Starting in MRU.


----------



## KC4

John, 
Your dim sum adventure sounds fun. If you get the chance, try a moon cake. They are "in season" right now because of the upcoming Moon Festival. 

They are compact little cakes made mostly from lotus seed paste, a cookie-like shell, with salty egg yolks hidden within. Not surprisingly, the yellow yolks represent the moon. 

They are a very nice blend of sweet and salty and perfect with tea.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> John,
> Your dim sum adventure sounds fun. If you get the chance, try a moon cake. They are "in season" right now because of the upcoming Moon Festival. They are compact little cakes made mostly from lotus seed paste, a cookie-like shell, with salty egg yolks hidden within. Not surprisingly, the yellow yolks represent the moon. They are a very nice blend of sweet and salty and perfect with tea.


Kim .... thanks for that ... they sound/look like "yum"!!!! 
Will take those thoughts to "our" restaurant next weekend, and see if they have ever prepared such.

Hope you are well ... after that "exploding glass" shelf, et al. It must have be a very frightful experience!!! (to say the least!!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> Hope all are well. I am fine, just a little shaken from the violent glass explosion incident in my house (see other thread).
> 
> Marc - Kacey is planning on attending both the U of Calgary and Mount Royal University, but not at the same time. Starting in MRU.


Both are good schools, Kim. Wish Kacey well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up a bit early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall get the coffee brewing and see what happens next. Later ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

Now is a good time to start to prepare Sunday Brunch. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Slept in this morning and enjoyed every minute of it!  Nerd vandalism took over SAP this morning in our mini clip. Oh the horror.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Slept in this morning and enjoyed every minute of it!  Nerd vandalism took over SAP this morning in our mini clip. Oh the horror.


Afternoon, Don. Luckily, those "nerds" got the correct answer.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. Luckily, those "nerds" got the correct answer.


Yes, I was thinking the same thing when I vewed it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same thing when I vewed it!!


Great minds think alike, John. How are you today? How is Jean's back?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Great minds think alike, John. How are you today? How is Jean's back?


Hanging in Marc. We have a rather nice Sunday on-the-go weather wise, great for me and some outside 'chores' this morning. 

It hasn't been that good for Jean .. her back's been acting up .. but she's a real trooper, and dealing with it. So she's been doing some of her "fun stuff", between episodes of having to direct her attention to attempting to relieve the discomfort. Much as she has had to do most days for the past good long while. Mornings are the worst times for her, the afternoons and evenings seems to offer some relief. Not sure why ... but that's been the daily cycle for the past while. Maybe it's the afternoon balcony time (with some white wine)!!  

Hope all's going well your way!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hanging in Marc. We have a rather nice Sunday on-the-go weather wise, great for me and some outside 'chores' this morning.
> 
> It hasn't been that good for Jean .. her back's been acting up .. but she's a real trooper, and dealing with it. So she's been doing some of her "fun stuff", between episodes of having to direct her attention to attempting to relieve the discomfort. Much as she has had to do most days for the past good long while. Mornings are the worst times for her, the afternoons and evenings seems to offer some relief. Not sure why ... but that's been the daily cycle for the past while. Maybe it's the afternoon balcony time (with some white wine)!!
> 
> Hope all's going well your way!!!


Sorry to hear about Jean's back, John. It seems like a never-ending problem for her.

All goes well here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Once again, up early to get the doxies outside before the rain comes this morning. Successful today .............. Coffee is brewing, and breakfast shall follow later.


----------



## SINC

A coffee sure does hit the spot this morning, thanks Marc. If you don't know what 'Swimmer Puppy Syndrome' is, see today's video on SAP. If you do know what it is, watch as people achieve success trying to save the life of little Mick who has the disease and works to overcome it. The little guy has heart.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee sure does hit the spot this morning, thanks Marc. If you don't know what 'Swimmer Puppy Syndrome' is, see today's video on SAP. If you do know what it is, watch as people achieve success trying to save the life of little Mick who has the disease and works to overcome it. The little guy has heart.


Morning, Don. Yes, I know of Swimmer Puppy Syndrome and luckily, none of the doxie pups had this at birth. And yes, little Mick was a great fighter. :clap::clap: Loved the Rocky theme at the end.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don and John. Been very hot here the last few days ... Hit 90 yesterday. I have a problem with heat so I can only do yard work for so long and have to take a few hours break. In the final week of free holiday time before I start on my class building for September.....might hit Frankenmuth this week ( it's a small tourist town in Michigan ). Might go to London Ont also. John some white wine would hit the spot later today ...so it's off to the LCBO for my Kressman...only 4gms sugar per litre.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don and John. Been very hot here the last few days ... Hit 90 yesterday. I have a problem with heat so I can only do yard work for so long and have to take a few hours break. In the final week of free holiday time before I start on my class building for September.....might hit Frankenmuth this week ( it's a small tourist town in Michigan ). Might go to London Ont also. John some white wine would hit the spot later today ...so it's off to the LCBO for my Kressman...only 4gms sugar per litre.


Afternoon, Rp. Sounds as if you could use some 4PM Ice High Tea.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Sounds as if you could use some 4PM Ice High Tea.


Marc ... if it's made and ready to go, we'll join you and Rp with a glass - thanks!

Need a 'refresh break' before I head into the kitchen for some pre-dinner prep stuff (it's fresh corn-on-the-cob, chicken breasts, and cole slaw on the menu today), and it's still a little too early to start our balcony breaks.

An ever-changing sky here today ... quite darker now than it has been .. guess there really is some rain on its way.

Cheers!!


----------



## Rps

Hi John, great minds think a like about to pop a nice Chard. Cheers.


----------



## groovetube

afternoon. Crazy reno weekend, starting this week with a big bin having been dropped on my front lawn for the basement jackhammering and dig.

Should be an interesting few weeks. I may need a few bottles of wine to get through this!


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Hi John, great minds think a like about to pop a nice Chard. Cheers.


We are about to go outside on the balcony for our second 'break' of the afternoon. It's a white (Chardonnay) for she, and a red (Zweigelt) for me .... both "u-made" wines given to us by the daughter via her friend, who just loves to make wines. And he does pretty good at it too!! 
He had a birthday recently ... I gave him a colourful apron - with a motif of various wines. He loved it, and can wear it when he's in store and bottling the next time. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... if it's made and ready to go, we'll join you and Rp with a glass - thanks!
> 
> Need a 'refresh break' before I head into the kitchen for some pre-dinner prep stuff (it's fresh corn-on-the-cob, chicken breasts, and cole slaw on the menu today), and it's still a little too early to start our balcony breaks.
> 
> An ever-changing sky here today ... quite darker now than it has been .. guess there really is some rain on its way.
> 
> Cheers!!


Evening, John. Sounds like a grand dinner. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> afternoon. Crazy reno weekend, starting this week with a big bin having been dropped on my front lawn for the basement jackhammering and dig.
> 
> Should be an interesting few weeks. I may need a few bottles of wine to get through this!


Sounds like what is taking place at our new home in Lunenburg, NS. Deborah is there and I am here, so she tells me what is taking place. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

It seems to be going around  they set up today, bin, conveyor, all the jackhammers shovels. This should be interesting as I've only been through a waterproofing before. I chose a really good company so I'm not worried.

It'll be a trying few weeks, we've had to create a cat room upstairs with their food and box in the closet, the Siamese predictably screamed her little head off for over an hour not liking being confined to a room, the neighbors asked me what the hell it was it didn't sound like a cat. Not sure if you've heard the unearthly screams from a seal point but man what a set of lungs on this one.

Wife is off on a biz trip to Boston tomorrow for a few days so it'll be me holding this fort. Could be worse!

I'll have quite the fall/winter project finishing the basement/rebud the bathroom coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It seems to be going around  they set up today, bin, conveyor, all the jackhammers shovels. This should be interesting as I've only been through a waterproofing before. I chose a really good company so I'm not worried.
> 
> It'll be a trying few weeks, we've had to create a cat room upstairs with their food and box in the closet, the Siamese predictably screamed her little head off for over an hour not liking being confined to a room, the neighbors asked me what the hell it was it didn't sound like a cat. Not sure if you've heard the unearthly screams from a seal point but man what a set of lungs on this one.
> 
> Wife is off on a biz trip to Boston tomorrow for a few days so it'll be me holding this fort. Could be worse!
> 
> I'll have quite the fall/winter project finishing the basement/rebud the bathroom coming up.


Bonne chance, Tim.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, Tim.


and good luck to you on your NS house.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> and good luck to you on your NS house.


Merci. Luckily, we have a great reno construction crew.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but some freshly brewed coffee is ready.


----------



## groovetube

enjoying a good strong cup, early morning my wife left for Boston very early this morning. Just me and the cats for a few days. And the guys digging downstairs I guess.

Have a good morning dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> enjoying a good strong cup, early morning my wife left for Boston very early this morning. Just me and the cats for a few days. And the guys digging downstairs I guess.
> 
> Have a good morning dr. G.


Morning, Tim. Coffee coming right up. Too bad we were not close in proximity, since we could share a beer later on in the day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to start making breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. Coffee coming right up. Too bad we were not close in proximity, since we could share a beer later on in the day. Paix, mon ami.


That would be fun. Who knows, my travels could take me out there at some point, though NS tends to happen more often than NFLD.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> That would be fun. Who knows, my travels could take me out there at some point, though NS tends to happen more often than NFLD.


Well, we won't be in NS until next summer (we hope). My wife is in Lunenburg overseeing the renos there and I am here trying to get our home in shape to sell next Spring. So, that is the situation here in NL. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am pleased to announce that the Café Chez Marc is expanding. As of this Sunday, the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club will expand to house the "Bagels and Yox" Sunday Bruch Club. See you then and there.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I am pleased to announce that the Café Chez Marc is expanding. As of this Sunday, the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club will expand to house the "Bagels and Yox" Sunday Bruch Club. See you then and there.


Sounds like a good addition for the fall and winter months Marc.


----------



## SINC

There's that word again, 'winter'. I have a story on SAP tomorrow about the new Farmer's Almanac, but it is not on the shelves for about two more weeks. They are predicting a bitterly cold winter for us this year.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> There's that word again, 'winter'. I have a story on SAP tomorrow about the new Farmer's Almanac, but it is not on the shelves for about two more weeks. They are predicting a bitterly cold winter for us this year.


Don ... so all the more reason for more laughter and comedy in one's life!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like a good addition for the fall and winter months Marc.


Yes, who does not like warm bagels fresh out of the oven???

How are you and Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There's that word again, 'winter'. I have a story on SAP tomorrow about the new Farmer's Almanac, but it is not on the shelves for about two more weeks. They are predicting a bitterly cold winter for us this year.


Yes, so I heard, Don. Luckily, that is the US Farmer's Almanac. We shall have to wait for the Canadian edition soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don ... so all the more reason for more laughter and comedy in one's life!!


True, but we shall NOT use the "w" until closer to Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, so I heard, Don. Luckily, that is the US Farmer's Almanac. We shall have to wait for the Canadian edition soon.


Marc, the Canadian edition uses the US forecast for all of North America, so nothing will change.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> True, but we shall NOT use the "w" until closer to Christmas.


... lips have been 'sealed', and will not be able to utter that word from now on!!!


----------



## winwintoo

I was going to order KFC for supper, then I came across this:

[ame=http://youtu.be/-fuL-E2hPlc]Chicken McNuggets contain strange fibers - microscopic forensic investigation by the Health Ranger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, the Canadian edition uses the US forecast for all of North America, so nothing will change.


Sorry to hear this, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... lips have been 'sealed', and will not be able to utter that word from now on!!!


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I was going to order KFC for supper, then I came across this:
> 
> Chicken McNuggets contain strange fibers - microscopic forensic investigation by the Health Ranger - YouTube


Yuk. XX) Still, when you grind up a whole chicken, you have to expect things other than meat in the mix.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yuk. XX) Still, when you grind up a whole chicken, you have to expect things other than meat in the mix.


Yup ... like sausages, weiners, and most any processed foods. Better eaten whole, as is, and not internally examined before eating!!!  
The beef tendon, chicken knees & feet, and the like we enjoy at dim sum, are just that, and they not processed to pretend they are anything else.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yup ... like sausages, weiners, and most any processed foods. Better eaten whole, as is, and not internally examined before eating!!!
> The beef tendon, chicken knees & feet, and the like we enjoy at dim sum, are just that, and they not processed to pretend they are anything else.


True. A valid point, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies outside before the heavy rain starts. So, now that is done I shall get some fresh coffee brewing and consider going back to bed for a couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to serve some OtHD Breakfast. Anyone interested???


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> I am pleased to announce that the Café Chez Marc is expanding. As of this Sunday, the "What's up Dach?" Comedy Club will expand to house the "Bagels and Yox" Sunday Bruch Club. See you then and there.


Some of you might need a few Yiddish lessons to help you order this Sunday.

"Azoy gich?" ( So soon? ) You might ask, but yes, it's time for your lessons.

To this you might reply, "Azoy gait es! (That's how it goes!) or "Azoy vert dos kichel tzekrochen!" (That's how the cookie crumbles!)

You might order "a bisel" (a little) or "a biseleh" (a very little) piece of our famous babka (coffee cake style pastry). If you say that you don't like babka, you might be asked "Bist meshugeh?" (Are you crazy?) Better to say "Dos gefelt mir. Danke." (This pleases me. Thanks.)

So much for lesson #1.


----------



## Rps

Oy Vey!

Morning all. Will be raining here today as well Marc. I see St. John's will be getting one of my favourite coffee shops; as I read that The Second Cup heading your way ..... nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Oy Vey!
> 
> Morning all. Will be raining here today as well Marc. I see St. John's will be getting one of my favourite coffee shops; as I read that The Second Cup heading your way ..... nice!


Morning, Rp. Second Cup has been here for years. I actually like their coffee better than Starbucks.

How are you today? Getting ready to start teaching once again? Our Fall semester starts of Sept. 4th. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes this will be the set-up week for my classes ( although I still have a month or so to go on my probation, so I'm hopeful that that will go well ). I planning on using more web focused lessons this year. I am introducing drama in my language classes and thought I would start with the Cremation of Sam McGee. The lesson would start with a reading ( I have a great clip on Youtube ) then have the students follow along with a copy of the work. Then I have a script and I will have them act the roles. This will be followed by a series of questions, fill in the blanks, and order questions to reinforce their listening skills. Should be fun. I also am going to use a dart board ( with magnetic darts ) to put some "sport-learning" into grammar and vocab this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes this will be the set-up week for my classes ( although I still have a month or so to go on my probation, so I'm hopeful that that will go well ). I planning on using more web focused lessons this year. I am introducing drama in my language classes and thought I would start with the Cremation of Sam McGee. The lesson would start with a reading ( I have a great clip on Youtube ) then have the students follow along with a copy of the work. Then I have a script and I will have them act the roles. This will be followed by a series of questions, fill in the blanks, and order questions to reinforce their listening skills. Should be fun. I also am going to use a dart board ( with magnetic darts ) to put some "sport-learning" into grammar and vocab this year.


Sounds very creative and innovative, Rp. Kudos. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, a nice day with lots of sunshine here. The SAP video will make you smile as you watch various animals in Africa consume over ripe fruit, getting drunk in the process.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Nice day here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Renos are nearing completion on our home in Lunenburg. They work fast down there ................. Don't know how they completed the reflecting pool so quickly.


----------



## johnp

Wow, it's looking good Marc. Love that 'lounge' on the pool. I'll try to save a couple of nice wines for a visit once you're in and settled.


----------



## winwintoo

I've been considering a trip to the maritimes. I know where I'm staying


----------



## johnp

winwintoo said:


> I've been considering a trip to the maritimes. I know where I'm staying


Margaret ... maybe Marc will have a wing for ehMac guests?


----------



## winwintoo

johnp said:


> Margaret ... maybe Marc will have a wing for ehMac guests?


There's an idea!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Wow, it's looking good Marc. Love that 'lounge' on the pool. I'll try to save a couple of nice wines for a visit once you're in and settled.


Yes, I think that Deborah went a bit overboard on some of the renos, but it cost us just over $100,000. You and Jean are welcome to visit whenever you want. No balcony to sit out on, but there is a nice deck out back.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I've been considering a trip to the maritimes. I know where I'm staying


There is now plenty of room ............... each room has everything you might need.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Margaret ... maybe Marc will have a wing for ehMac guests?


No, we will open up the whole house for any and all guests that might drop in.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I think that Deborah went a bit overboard on some of the renos, but it cost us just over $100,000. You and Jean are welcome to visit whenever you want. No balcony to sit out on, but there is a nice deck out back.


Did the tradesmen have bent noses? Did they plant a garden in the pool house? Did they trade a wheelbarrow full of loonies for your $100K cheque? Maybe I read too many books. Maybe I've watched too much breaking bad.


----------



## winwintoo

Wonderful news today. My sister's doctor says she will be cancer free by the end of her treatments.

Thank you all for keeping her in your thoughts and prayers. It meant a lot to me and she was encouraged by all the folks who wished her well.

She has endured a lot this year. Now she can look forward to a brighter future.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Wonderful news today. My sister's doctor says she will be cancer free by the end of her treatments.
> 
> Thank you all for keeping her in your thoughts and prayers. It meant a lot to me and she was encouraged by all the folks who wished her well.
> 
> She has endured a lot this year. Now she can look forward to a brighter future.


That's great news Margaret, thanks for sharing it with us. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Did the tradesmen have bent noses? Did they plant a garden in the pool house? Did they trade a wheelbarrow full of loonies for your $100K cheque? Maybe I read too many books. Maybe I've watched too much breaking bad.


Margaret, I am the Heisenberg of doxies in Lunenburg, NS, which has more doxies per square km than any other place on earth. Folks are coming over to see Deborah just to see the two doxies she took with her. The thought that we might have another litter someday is sending folks in a frenzy. I think that meth dealers and cooks should be locked away for life .................. but legit doxie breeders are worth their weight in gold down there ............... and I need to go on a diet. Enough said.

How is your sister these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Wonderful news today. My sister's doctor says she will be cancer free by the end of her treatments.
> 
> Thank you all for keeping her in your thoughts and prayers. It meant a lot to me and she was encouraged by all the folks who wished her well.
> 
> She has endured a lot this year. Now she can look forward to a brighter future.


Sorry, I asked about your sister in the previous posting before I read this post. GREAT news, mon amie. I wish you both a long and healthy life together.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> That's great news Margaret, thanks for sharing it with us. :clap:


... and a big second from us!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... and a big second from us!!


Coast to coast kudos for Margaret and especially her sister. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to try to get the doxies outside before the heavy rains came ........................ no such luck.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, don't miss the mini clip on SAP this morning to see a baseball pitcher make an unbelievable catch. Also the Blue Angels from the cockpit in our video today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, don't miss the mini clip on SAP this morning to see a baseball pitcher make an unbelievable catch. Also the Blue Angels from the cockpit in our video today.


Morning, Don. Quite the catch ............. what a Caddy .............. and I liked the item "Thoughts Can Release Abilities Beyond Normal Limits". Very interesting.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. For some reason it has taken me hours to get to post on this page, so if I'm behind in the posts please forgive me.

First, Margaret this is great news about your sister, I couldn't be happier.

Marc, I have a son who is quite interested in moving down east, but he is focusing on P.E.I. Never been there, but would like to, probably next summer.

Don, I have a story to send you about our stay down south, I'll "PM" it to you as its content may not be family rated in some circles. Later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. For some reason it has taken me hours to get to post on this page, so if I'm behind in the posts please forgive me..
> 
> Marc, I have a son who is quite interested in moving down east, but he is focusing on P.E.I. Never been there, but would like to, probably next summer.
> .


Afternoon, Rp. I have not been to PEI either, but would like to go someday. How is Life treating you these days? I would like to hear of your trip down south so include me in that PM. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the coffee is on, help yourself. An interesting video today on SAP regarding the English language. Who knows, it might even be something Rp can use in his classes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall check out SAP now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to make our TGIF Breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all ... I'm a little late to make a breakfast request ... but have been wondering a little how this "TGIF" has been treating everyone. 

Guess it's the first day of a long weekend for many ... the last "kick-at-the-can" so to speak ... before schools starts, and all. And quiet here on The Shang.

On a personal note, I hate to listen to the local (so-called) news radio stations refering to this weekend as the 'last weekend' of summer ... just wondering, have the 'seasons' been changed??!!

A mostly quiet day here for us ... with most of our thoughts directed forward to dim sum Saturday morning, packing over Sunday/Monday, and then heading away for a "hot springs" resort break Tuesday morning. Not to wish to wish time away, but we'll admit to sure looking forward to this get away!! 

Cheers everyone.


----------



## johnp

And we wonder how Patrick is. We're having good thoughts, and hoping we all hear some good news from him soon!!


----------



## SINC

Ditto on the good wishes for Patrick. Hope all goes smoothly for him and a speedy recovery too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ditto on the good wishes for Patrick. Hope all goes smoothly for him and a speedy recovery too.


Agreed. Let us keep him in our thoughts, along with all of our other Shang family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hey! Shang Gang!
Everybody sleeping in here?


----------



## SINC

Hi Kim, I was, but not now.


----------



## winwintoo

What the heck Don? Why am I awake? I was suddenly wide awake at 2 and finally gave up hope of going back to sleep. Maybe I can find something really boring to read


----------



## SINC

I have the same problem Margaret. Someone near our home set off a whole bunch of fireworks right at 1:00 and woke us up. Either that or there was a raging gun battle. 

SAP is up for today with a video on unique ways to open a beer for those bored with the traditional method.


----------



## winwintoo

Remember when seat belts also served as bottle openers?

There was a couple arguing outside my window and then a while later, a car went roaring down our street.

I'm guessing the driver was surprised when he realized that those street closed signs weren't put there as a suggestion.

Our street has been torn up for several weeks and no hope of it being open any time soon. One bonus for having the street closed is the lack of motorcycles using this stretch as their own private speedway. The big trees amplify the sound of a big Harley to make it nearly impossible to think when one goes by.

And this being Labour day weekend, all the bomber fans will be here. This year they have two major disappointments. The Regina Inn where they usually stay is closed for renovations and Winnipeg street is closed for construction.

Normally, they like to stay at the Regina inn and hurl insults at the rider fans staying in the hotel across the street. And win or lose, they would roar down Winnipeg street after the game.

Time for another cup of coffee and another episode of Longmire on the net.

Take care


----------



## winwintoo

My granddaughter who is in residence at SAIT just posted on her Facebook that someone pulled the fire alarm at 3 so she's been outside in bare feet.

It's a sleepless epidemic!


----------



## SINC

Glad we are not the only ones Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hey! Shang Gang!
> Everybody sleeping in here?


Morning, Kim. Glad to see you back here in The Shang. No sleeping in here, but I was invited over for breakfast at a neighbor's house, so I accepted.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad to hear of all of the sleeplessness, Margaret and Don. Deborah is experiencing the same things. We live in a quite part of St.John's, but Deborah says that where our new home is in Lunenburg is even more quiet than here. She is not used to this near-total lack of sound from outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall make a fine breakfast for one and all who are up, just getting up, or just now deciding to go back to sleep. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Still up here. A couple of fried eggs, over easy, pork sausage and hash browns would do me just fine right now. Oh and some white toast and a glass of tomato juice with a squeeze of fresh lemon too please.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still up here. A couple of fried eggs, over easy, pork sausage and hash browns would do me just fine right now. Oh and some white toast and a glass of tomato juice with a squeeze of fresh lemon too please.


Coming right up, Don. An eclectic breakfast.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. A fine day on the go here - blue sky and sunshine, and should see a high somewhere in the low to mid 20's. Just got back from our dim sum breakfast. A very busy place this morning ... lots of familiar faces, but several new ones as well. And of course, the usual good food -- we enjoyed a selection of familiar favourites today - and we ate everything .. so no doggie-bag needed for leftovers!!

Looking forward to some decent balcony times this afternoon ... between our various activities (Jean's into more Zen doodling, and me, whatever). Packing tomorrow .. for our upcoming trip to Harrison Hot Springs (after Labour Day). Looking forward to the time away, and chance to break from routine and all. And the fresh air, exercise (forest walks, and the like), and the healing waters of the hot springs pools should be good for us all (the latter should be especially relaxing and nurturing for Jean).

Hope everyone's enjoying their day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. I hope your trip helps Jean. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. I hope your trip helps Jean. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc. It should be a fun time, and if there are some health benefits, they will be an added bonus.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. It should be a fun time, and if there are some health benefits, they will be an added bonus.


Sounds like a grand time for one and all, John. :clap:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a grand time for one and all, John. :clap:


Will be taking my Air .. and like the last time we were there, plan to report in once in a while -- especially in the early-am's when I'm up, enjoying a coffee, and the ladies are still doing their "sleeping thing". 

The daughter will be "pushing" me a little this time to more walking. She's been doing daily workouts at a gym of late, and because she'll be away for a few days, thinks some "power walking" might be in order!! Yeah, right!!  One good thing ... there's a rather decent pub in town, should I need a break at any time from such a workout!!  

The pool times will be much-enjoyed!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Will be taking my Air .. and like the last time we were there, plan to report in once in a while -- especially in the early-am's when I'm up, enjoying a coffee, and the ladies are still doing their "sleeping thing".
> 
> The daughter will be "pushing" me a little this time to more walking. She's been doing daily workouts at a gym of late, and because she'll be away for a few days, thinks some "power walking" might be in order!! Yeah, right!!  One good thing ... there's a rather decent pub in town, should I need a break at any time from such a workout!!
> 
> The pool times will be much-enjoyed!!!


Sounds good, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Glad to see you back here in The Shang. No sleeping in here, but I was invited over for breakfast at a neighbor's house, so I accepted.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Thanks Marc, 
Life has been extremely hectic. In addition to what I was already busy with, I am basically back working full time now. 

Not much time to play on the internet.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc,
> Life has been extremely hectic. In addition to what I was already busy with, I am basically back working full time now.
> 
> Not much time to play on the internet.


I hear you, sister. As Karl Marx once wrote, "Work is the curse of the drinking class." Or was that Groucho Marx? Whatever, glad to have you back with us. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall get the coffee brewing first.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to prepare Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a very busy morning as always on the first day of the month with the re-indexing of SAP. Tour the cockpit of space shuttle Discovery this morning in a 360° panel. Also a shredder that will eat an entire fridge on today's video.


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone.

Back from Croatia, starting class prep (both as student and as teacher) and deep in the middle of a play re-write.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a very busy morning as always on the first day of the month with the re-indexing of SAP. Tour the cockpit of space shuttle Discovery this morning in a 360° panel. Also a shredder that will eat an entire fridge on today's video.


Don, those rodeo pics were amazing, as was the monster "eating".


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Back from Croatia, starting class prep (both as student and as teacher) and deep in the middle of a play re-write.


Morning, Sonal. My son's girlfriend is still in Croatia until next weekend. What was the weather like there? I was in Croatia way back when, having a grand time in Split.

What is the plot of your play?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I hear you, sister. As Karl Marx once wrote, "Work is the curse of the drinking class." Or was that Groucho Marx? Whatever, glad to have you back with us. Paix, mon amie.


We can be fairly certain it was not Harpo Marx.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We can be fairly certain it was not Harpo Marx.


True ............ honk ...... honk .......... honk. 

How is Life treating you these days, Bob?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Sonal, and Bob.

Sonal I,too, am in a both ended class prep, so I feel your pai.

Don is it a coincidence that the words in the vocab section are aligned...just wondering. BTW loved the Canadian Facts piece.

Marc went out and saw The Butler .... Best film I've seen in years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Sonal, and Bob.
> 
> Sonal I,too, am in a both ended class prep, so I feel your pai.
> 
> Don is it a coincidence that the words in the vocab section are aligned...just wondering. BTW loved the Canadian Facts piece.
> 
> Marc went out and saw The Butler .... Best film I've seen in years.


Afternoon, Rp. Luckily, I have all of my online content up and ready to go, so I am able to enjoy Labor Day weekend. Our semester starts at 12:01AM on Tuesday morning, at least for online courses.

I have heard some good reviews about "The Butler".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, re "The Butler", which has quite the cast, who plays the various presidents?


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I checked out the 50 facts about Canada and didn't believe the one about "Li" being the most common surname in Canada. I did a canada411.com search in Vancouver and found the name "Li" occurs 1906 times in comparison to "Smith" which only appears 405 times. My current surname is listed 16 times, my maiden name 10 times.

At least in Vancouver, the information appears to be accurate.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Sonal, and Bob.
> 
> Sonal I,too, am in a both ended class prep, so I feel your pai.
> 
> Don is it a coincidence that the words in the vocab section are aligned...just wondering. BTW loved the Canadian Facts piece.
> 
> Marc went out and saw The Butler .... Best film I've seen in years.


Didn't notice that today, but I am sure it is a coincidence to try and fool folks. they have done this before.

Did you catch the English language video from yesterday? I thought it might make a discussion point for one of your classes. You can still see it in the archives at the bottom of the right hand column.


----------



## johnp

Don ... enjoyed that video of the "monster shredder" on your site today ... I would sure like to have access to that rig, it would certainly help me dispose of a few things in short order!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Had a grand day here to work out in the garden. Now I have to get some rooms cleaned out of all the junk we have been storing for the past 16 years. Could use Don's monster shredder as well.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Had a grand day here to work out in the garden. Now I have to get some rooms cleaned out of all the junk we have been storing for the past 16 years. Could use Don's monster shredder as well.


Sounds like you've had a great day Marc. I did a lot of that room "cleaning out" stuff with each of my transfers, when I lived back in Atlantic Canada. A quite major one when I left Corner Brook, NF -- and was moving from living in a house there, to an apartment in Moncton, NB. Thank goodness many at my office there wanted the big stuff that I was not going to move (fridge, range, freezer, and etc.).

I did a real "cleaning out" when I retired in Moncton, and was to head west to BC .. at my expense!!! Lots of selling, giving away, and disposing in preparation for that move. And again, there were many folks at work that wanted what I did not wish to move -- books, lp's, audio & video equipment, and etc. For the rest, mostly household stuff and such, I just called a couple of "we buy everything" types -- they came, and did!! Good for them, and it sure worked for me.

Good luck!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We are donating loads of things to Habitat for Humanity, and other items to the Salvation Army and Single Parents Association. Lots of things are being recycled or just given to neighbors who don't mind the wear and tear on certain garden equipment.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> We are donating loads of things to Habitat for Humanity, and other items to the Salvation Army and Single Parents Association. Lots of things are being recycled or just given to neighbors who don't mind the wear and tear on certain garden equipment.


I did much the same Marc ...in my last post it may have sounded like everything I parted with was sold, that was definitely not the case. Several local charities, individuals, and neighbours received much of what I had. For the final move (NB to BC) .. I called in the "flea market" buyers to clean out what was left only at the last resort .... it was that time, and I had to be ready for the movers, and my big move west.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I did much the same Marc ...in my last post it may have sounded like everything I parted with was sold, that was definitely not the case. Several local charities, individuals, and neighbours received much of what I had. For the final move (NB to BC) .. I called in the "flea market" buyers to clean out what was left only at the last resort .... it was that time, and I had to be ready for the movers, and my big move west.


Sounds like a good plan, John.


----------



## SINC

A good day with my Riders leading the Blue Bombers 31 - 18.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all on Labor Day Monday. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and have a grand Labor Day breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished with SAP for the day. Don't miss Kevin Spacey at the actor's studio doing impressions of many of the old stars and also The Imperial Cocktail. That cocktail is not only Imperial, but an obvious favourite of many here in the Shang mentioned here not that many days ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished with SAP for the day. Don't miss Kevin Spacey at the actor's studio doing impressions of many of the old stars and also The Imperial Cocktail. That cocktail is not only Imperial, but an obvious favourite of many here in the Shang mentioned here not that many days ago.


Morning, Don. I have heard that Kenin Spacey impressions clip before, but it is always worth listening to again and again. As well, I love G&Ts.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## SINC

I have been feeling pretty good Marc, thanks. Am back to doing a daily walk with Ann and since I lost that 36 pounds had no trouble with my hip, until yesterday that is. I could barely make it around our usual route. I have maintained my weight since April at 178 lbs. I also have a bothersome dull ache in my right collarbone. I was lying on my right side on the floor of the motor home rebuilding a drawer pull under the fridge and badly bruised my right elbow which is still purple two weeks later. The ache has been present ever since. Pretty minor stuff, but I wish both issues would just go away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, hang in there old man. Your SAP readers depend upon their daily "fix". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


Sounds good to me, Marc.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


Just finished a little lunch .... some tea would really hit the spot about now!! Thanks Marc.

How's the 'clean-up' going? Ready to start your new semester?


----------



## SINC

Just watching the Stampeder-Eskimo game. Sad-sack Edmonton down 17 zip at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## johnp

Just in from our second out on the balcony break -- it hit 25C out there before the sun came around. Some kitchen pre-dinner prep for me now - the last for a while, as we head off soon to let others do their thing for us for the rest of the week. I can live with that!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Sounds good to me, Marc.


Coming right up, Sonal ................... albeit a bit late. So, how is Life treating you these days as you prepare for teaching/writing/managing/marriage?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Just in from our second out on the balcony break -- it hit 25C out there before the sun came around. Some kitchen pre-dinner prep for me now - the last for a while, as we head off soon to let others do their thing for us for the rest of the week. I can live with that!!


Sounds grand, John. Me, I am helping my son prepare dinner. He is doing most of the cooking, which is fine with me.

How is Jean feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Ah, the good life. A salad is in the works with fresh cooked lobster chunks, greens, radishes and strawberries, then BBQed Taber corn on the cob with breaded chicken chunks and a good bottle of cabernet red to go along with it, followed by a zinfandel with the chicken.

I might even have a DQ Dilly Bar for dessert, I love those darn things.

Meanwhile Calgary continues to lead Edmonton 17 - 7 at the half. YES!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ... How is Jean feeling today?


... 'ok', but sure looking forward to getting in the hot spring pools for some extended soaks!!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Ah, the good life. A salad is in the works with fresh cooked lobster chunks, greens, radishes and strawberries, then BBQed Taber corn on the cob with breaded chicken chunks and a good bottle of cabernet red to go along with it, followed by a zinfandel with the chicken. I might even have a DQ Dilly Bar for dessert, I love those darn things. Meanwhile Calgary continues to lead Edmonton 17 - 10 at the half. YES!


Yum .. sounds good Don. For us, it will be some pan-fried, marinated pork steak, with a selection of "steamed veggies" (= cut up white, nugget potatoes, yam, carrots, and cabbage) - basically, 'everything' left in the fridge to use before we leave!!


----------



## SINC

The rout continues, Calgary 37, Esks 7. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... 'ok', but sure looking forward to getting in the hot spring pools for some extended soaks!!


Good to hear, John. Give her my best.


----------



## SINC

The Esks gave Calgary a run in the final quarter, but lost 37-34 at the end of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Merci, Marc, That grim reaper image is going o SAP!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merci, Marc, That grim reaper image is going o SAP!


Cool. So, may I count on you being at my funeral dressed as the GR?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Whatever you do, don't miss today's video on SAP. Shot in my ancestral home in it shows displays of Noctilucent Clouds and Aurora during one night. Just beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Whatever you do, don't miss today's video on SAP. Shot in my ancestral home in it shows displays of Noctilucent Clouds and Aurora during one night. Just beautiful.


An amazing video clip, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just want to wish anyone celebrating Rosh Hashana this evening at sunset a happy and healthy new year.


----------



## Sonal

L'Shanah Tovah Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> L'Shanah Tovah Marc!


Thank you, Sonal. Is you Life any less hectic today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Sonal. Is you Life any less hectic today?


Hectic still, but a very good hectic. 

I'm about as ready as I can be for the class I'm teaching, already learning a lot from it and all I've done is welcome students..


----------



## groovetube

L'Shanah Tovah Marc as well! (I had to look this all up, learn something new every day)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hectic still, but a very good hectic.
> 
> I'm about as ready as I can be for the class I'm teaching, already learning a lot from it and all I've done is welcome students..


Bonne chance, mon amie. Keep us informed about your progress in the land of teaching.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Though no one can go back and make a brand new start, anyone can start from now and make a brand new ending" – Anonymous


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a very warm day ahead for us here. Ever seen an engine where the pistons and cylinders revolve around the crankshaft? You can today in our video of the only Adams-Farwell car ever built.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Warm and balmy here as well. The humidity brought down the internet in my area for 12 hours ............ or so they say.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> L'Shanah Tovah Marc as well! (I had to look this all up, learn something new every day)


Thank you, Tim. Hope this years is good for you as well. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening all. Day 2 in Harrison Hot Springs . A full day yesterday .. the drive here, followed by several hot springs pool 'soaks, village and other walks, a rather decent dinner, and etc. It was early to bed for the three of us!!

A warm day here today ... a mix of sun and clouds, with a rather high humidex. 26C when I last checked the temperature, feeling more like 30C, so it said.

Did a trail and beach walk this morning, followed by a couple of pool soaks, and it's been "to each his/her own' this afternoon .. the daughter basking in sunshine by one of the pools, and Jean and I doing various other things ... walking the gardens, balcony times, and etc. Not sure what we're up to for dinner this evening ... a decision to be made at our "happy hour" coming up sometime soon!!

So far so good ... and looking forward to more!!

Cheers everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We had a bit of a Rosh Hashanah celebration here, which just ended. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for breakfast, but coffee would be nice for the early risers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Happy New Year. Interesting SAP Video today: Kinetic Sand - "Step aside Play Dough, there's a new kid on the block."


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc and Don .... coffee sounds good, will join you (while the ladies continue to sleep).


----------



## groovetube

Good morning. It's another day of jackhammering and digging into more bins. I'll be so glad when this is done, but it appears there's another week and a half.

Hope you had a good new years Marc, Don, I did check out your video yesterday on that old engine. Craziest engine I ever saw.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Happy New Year. Interesting SAP Video today: Kinetic Sand - "Step aside Play Dough, there's a new kid on the block."


A unique use of sand, Don, but what about the Play Dough smell???


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc and Don .... coffee sounds good, will join you (while the ladies continue to sleep).


Coffee coming right us, John. How is your vacation going today?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Good morning. It's another day of jackhammering and digging into more bins. I'll be so glad when this is done, but it appears there's another week and a half.
> 
> Hope you had a good new years Marc, Don, I did check out your video yesterday on that old engine. Craziest engine I ever saw.


Same to you, Tim. May we all have a healthy and prosperous new year. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

N.S. set to float Bluenose II at last | The Chronicle Herald

Don, some SAP info???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ... How is your vacation going today?


It's going great Marc. The weather forecast for today left much to be desired, but so far, it's been a rather decent day, and much milder feeling than the thermometer might indicate. Apparently, it was only 19C at 2pm, but it sure feels much warmer.

Daughter and I did a couple of good walks this morning, then stopped into a pub for some liquid refreshment - a couple of ales each, and then we headed back to the hotel for a little lunch out on our balcony. Then the three of us headed out to the hot springs pools.

It was a salad and pizza for dinner last evening, maybe some Chinese food this evening. 

Slept like a log last night, after all the air, exercise, and hot pool soaks. Hoping for much the same tonight.

Our time in Harrison has been treating us well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's going great Marc. The weather forecast for today left much to be desired, but so far, it's been a rather decent day, and much milder feeling than the thermometer might indicate. Apparently, it was only 19C at 2pm, but it sure feels much warmer.
> 
> Daughter and I did a couple of good walks this morning, then stopped into a pub for some liquid refreshment - a couple of ales each, and then we headed back to the hotel for a little lunch out on our balcony. Then the three of us headed out to the hot springs pools.
> 
> It was a salad and pizza for dinner last evening, maybe some Chinese food this evening.
> 
> Slept like a log last night, after all the air, exercise, and hot pool soaks. Hoping for much the same tonight.
> 
> Our time in Harrison has been treating us well.


Good to hear, John. Hope the hot springs have done wonders for Jean's back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of the fog horns, but it is not very foggy where I live, so it was up with the doxies and out back after they ate. Will start the coffee brewing. Later .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

TGIF Breakfast is now being served. Any takers???


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc .... will pass on the breakfast, but a coffee sounds great, on this still very dark morning. The ladies are still sleeping, I'll head down from the room and out soon, to see what the morning really looks and feels like -- a little wet I think, but the heavy rain is likely over. A wild weather evening yesterday.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, we too are getting rain today. If you have ever wondered what birds do inside a birdhouse, wonder no more. Today's SAP video tells all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Shall check out SAP once my early afternoon grading is complete. Was that Bluenose II link of any value for SAP?


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, that story will be on SAP in the next few days. A good find of national interest, merci monsieur.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, that story will be on SAP in the next few days. A good find of national interest, merci monsieur.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## SINC

It's a dog's life . . . daughter's dog Tao having a nap on his favourite pillow.


----------



## Sonal

For Marc... the Rosh Hashanah Daft Punk Rabbi remix.

This Rosh Hashanah 'Get Lucky' Remix Is The Best Video Jew Will See Today | Elite Daily


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> For Marc... the Rosh Hashanah Daft Punk Rabbi remix.
> 
> This Rosh Hashanah 'Get Lucky' Remix Is The Best Video Jew Will See Today | Elite Daily


Amazing, Sonal. Yes, we all need to "get clarity" in our lives.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet, Don. I think that Tao and Clover would get along quite well if they were together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is being brewed, and their are some freshly baked scones ready to come out of the oven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Breakfast is now being served. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc ... a scone and a coffee would be great!! Merci. Such will tide me over until the ladies get up, and we do our last breakfast here .. will head home soon after that.

It's been a good and full trip, so no regrets in leaving. Time to get back to what really passes as normal in our lives. Suspect a wet drive back .. it's been raining since last evening.

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, John, that rain is widespread as it is raining here too. An interesting video on SAP today entitled "Mind Over Mechanics". In a jaw-dropping feat of engineering, electronics turn a person's thoughts into commands for a robot.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc ... a scone and a coffee would be great!! Merci. Such will tide me over until the ladies get up, and we do our last breakfast here .. will head home soon after that.
> 
> It's been a good and full trip, so no regrets in leaving. Time to get back to what really passes as normal in our lives. Suspect a wet drive back .. it's been raining since last evening.
> 
> Cheers!


Good to hear, John. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes that was an amazing video clip. I also liked the "don't drink and derive" poster.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Could use a cup or two this morning. Will be hot this week with a chance of rain here. Off to hunt for new specs today for Tovah and myself.

Marc had an interesting day yesterday as I sat in on what is really my first Literacy Class with two students who were almost at the zero level. Been a long time since I went through the alphabet and denoting "Big A" and "Little a".. we quite interesting. Not often do I get a blank slate to work with. Patience, Patience, Patience......... and learning that is a skill on its own is it not?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Could use a cup or two this morning. Will be hot this week with a chance of rain here. Off to hunt for new specs today for Tovah and myself.
> 
> Marc had an interesting day yesterday as I sat in on what is really my first Literacy Class with two students who were almost at the zero level. Been a long time since I went through the alphabet and denoting "Big A" and "Little a".. we quite interesting. Not often do I get a blank slate to work with. Patience, Patience, Patience......... and learning that is a skill on its own is it not?


Interesting. I have been there as an adult literacy instructor myself. Used Language Experience stories, dictated by the student, to work as the initial literacy materials. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. Back home .. left Harrison after having breakfast .. on the road by about 8:30am, home before 10:30am. 

The weather was a little wet for the first several miles, but it brightened, and was quite sunny before we had travelled very far, so rather "smooth sailing", except for the quite heavy traffic as we approached the the small towns before and into the 'home stretch'. 

We're all looking forward to enjoying our beds this evening!! Suspect we'll all be hitting the sack early this evening.

Hope to be meeting the new great grandson tomorrow or Monday. Mom, Pop, and the little guy are in town (from Calgary), visiting family. An excited GrandMa and Great GrandMa ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Mazel tov, John. Send pics of your grandson.


----------



## SINC

Just about game time as I settle in to watch BC Lions take on the Ti-Cats in Guelph where it is also raining. Go Ti-Cats!


----------



## groovetube

Afternoon. A day of catching up on work. Spent last night in Hamilton my father needed help in hospital. He's ok now so today is a better day. Both my parents are not doing well and I need to drive out there a lot more often. Really wished we lived closer.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Afternoon. A day of catching up on work. Spent last night in Hamilton my father needed help in hospital. He's ok now so today is a better day. Both my parents are not doing well and I need to drive out there a lot more often. Really wished we lived closer.


Sorry to hear this, Tim. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Been there, done that years back Tim. It is always gets tougher as the years go by too. Best to your folks.


----------



## groovetube

thx Marc, Don.

At least they're still here. It's the realization that that may not be as long as I had hoped.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thx Marc, Don.
> 
> At least they're still here. It's the realization that that may not be as long as I had hoped.


I hear you, Tim. I have lost my grandparents, my parents, my sister and my daughter. Still, death is part of life, but try to spend some quality moments with your parents while you are still able to have these sorts of experiences. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I hear you, Tim. I have lost my grandparents, my parents, my sister and my daughter. Still, death is part of life, but try to spend some quality moments with your parents while you are still able to have these sorts of experiences. Paix, mon ami.


So true, lost my Mom at age 61, Dad at 66, brother at two. Have outlived them all now, but that is little compensation for the loss. Time is not to be wasted. Spend as much time as you can with loved ones. One day it becomes too late.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So true, lost my Mom at age 61, Dad at 66, brother at two. Have outlived them all now, but that is little compensation for the loss. Time is not to be wasted. Spend as much time as you can with loved ones. One day it becomes too late.


Also very true, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but some freshly brewed coffee sounds good just now.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, one of your favourites is on SAP's video today as the JFL gang create a seniors traffic jam. Funny stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, one of your favourites is on SAP's video today as the JFL gang create a seniors traffic jam. Funny stuff.


Afternoon, Don. Loved it when the woman dropped her change in the road. A real JFL classic. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, good for you to add the Bluenose II story from the Herald.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## KC4

Hello and goodnight Shang! 

Hope all are well. 

Still very busy here with not much time for internet recreation.


----------



## SINC

Hi Kim, hope all is right with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello and goodnight Shang!
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> Still very busy here with not much time for internet recreation.


Morning, Kim. Glad to see you back, albeit only for a moment. You sound like Edward R. Murrow ................. "good night, and good luck".

How is Kacey liking college?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Tried to get the doxies outside before it started to rain. No luck = wet doxies.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I awoke early so got up and did SAP. An excellent pair of sunrise, sunset pics today. It is painting day here as Ann and I will begin the task of painting the garage/shop, likely will take us three days to finish.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Tovah and I are thrilled to announce the safe arrival of our daughter's first baby this weekend. So please welcome Olivia Rose at 6 pounds 1 ounce she is literally a handful. Mother and daughter ( and Grandmother ) are doing fine.


----------



## Sonal

Congratulations RP!


----------



## SINC

How many grandchildren does this make for you folks now Rp? Congrats!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Tovah and I are thrilled to announce the safe arrival of our daughter's first baby this weekend. So please welcome Olivia Rose at 6 pounds 1 ounce she is literally a handful. Mother and daughter ( and Grandmother ) are doing fine.


Mazel tov, Rp. Good to hear all are fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I awoke early so got up and did SAP. An excellent pair of sunrise, sunset pics today. It is painting day here as Ann and I will begin the task of painting the garage/shop, likely will take us three days to finish.


"You just keep pulling on that rope. It'll come back to ya." :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Morning all. Tovah and I are thrilled to announce the safe arrival of our daughter's first baby this weekend. So please welcome Olivia Rose at 6 pounds 1 ounce she is literally a handful. Mother and daughter ( and Grandmother ) are doing fine.


Congrat's Rp ... and good to read that everyone's well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Congrat's Rp ... and good to read that everyone's well.


Afternoon, John. Getting back into your routines once again?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Getting back into your routines once again?


Hi Marc .... yes, have actually been quite busy since getting back. I've been writing reviews for a couple of travel and dining forums I frequent ... reviewing where we stayed, where we dined, and some activities, and etc. Only one left to write for this round.

How's the new semester treating you so far? Hope it's an interesting one for you.

p.s. We'll be meeting the new great grandson soon ... just got a call that Mom & Dad, et al should be here soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc .... yes, have actually been quite busy since getting back. I've been writing reviews for a couple of travel and dining forums I frequent ... reviewing where we stayed, where we dined, and some activities, and etc. Only one left to write for this round.
> 
> How's the new semester treating you so far? Hope it's an interesting one for you.
> 
> p.s. We'll be meeting the new great grandson soon ... just got a call that Mom & Dad, et al should be here soon.


The semester is going along well with two full grad courses online. I have students in BC, AB, ON, NS and NL this semester.

Send pics of the new grandchild.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


Sounds good Marc .... we're still waiting for the visit .. suspect we will wait a fair while, by the sounds of the last call we received from our daughter (traffic, lunch, et al).
Make the tea hot and black!! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, John.


----------



## SINC

Oh my, I had forgotten how touch a job painting a garage really is. I ache from climbing ladders, up and down so often. We will finish one long side today and call it enough for now. My shoulder is killing me too. Now where is the Tylenol? Then it is back to work.


----------



## Rps

Thanx all. Don, Tovah and I have 7 grandchildren....4 boys and 3 girls.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh my, I had forgotten how touch a job painting a garage really is. I ache from climbing ladders, up and down so often. We will finish one long side today and call it enough for now. My shoulder is killing me too. Now where is the Tylenol? Then it is back to work.


I felt your pain, Don. Painted the back deck, the bottom part of my home and the garage this summer. Kept thinking of the Karate Kid ............... side to side .......... up down up down ................ left hand right hand. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanx all. Don, Tovah and I have 7 grandchildren....4 boys and 3 girls.


Wow. That is a big clan, Rp.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I felt your pain, Don. Painted the back deck, the bottom part of my home and the garage this summer. Kept thinking of the Karate Kid ............... side to side .......... up down up down ................ left hand right hand. XX)


Finally had to quit. Painting above my head with a roller took its toll on my heart. HR was at 119, too near my max allowed of 120. I sadly cannot do what I used to with ease. Ann would not let me continue and she carried on to finish that side. This is going to take longer than we thought. Should have maybe hired someone. Oh well, too late now, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... Send pics of the new grandchild.


Marc ... here he is .. "RJ", and he's 8-weeks of age. (captured with my iPad2) He still looks so tiny ... but he's now 8 lbs, and no longer considered 'premature'.
We had a nice visit with his Mom, Dad, and Gramma.


----------



## SINC

What a cutie John! He looks like he is whistling in that centre shot.


----------



## groovetube

evening. ANother long day of jackhammering etc. Tomorrow they remove the furnace/AC and hot water heater to dig under it, thankfully they will pour a quick cement pad for the WH, but not the furnace/AC, and right when we're expecting two days of feels like 42.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Finally had to quit. Painting above my head with a roller took its toll on my heart. HR was at 119, too near my max allowed of 120. I sadly cannot do what I used to with ease. Ann would not let me continue and she carried on to finish that side. This is going to take longer than we thought. Should have maybe hired someone. Oh well, too late now, tomorrow is another day.


Good for Ann, Don. I did my staining and painting over a three day period. I found it good exercise ................ other than the fear when being on the ladder. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

So very cute, Rp. Looks as if he is trying to whistle. Smart baby................


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What a cutie John! He looks like he is whistling in that centre shot.


I thought the same thing before reading your posting, Don. Guess great minds DO think alike. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> What a cutie John! He looks like he is whistling in that centre shot.


Don ... I was thinking the same. He had just been brought into our apartment .. figured I had better catch a couple of shots then, before he was released from the seat, and all. It was feeding time after I took those pictures ... and wow, this little guy sure can do a long feed!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Clear skies beckon me to go out with my telescope to see the morning stars, so fresh coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will hit the spot this morning while I work on tomorrow edition of SAP. You will be interested to see today's video, being a baseball fan. Likely Rp as well will enjoy it.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> evening. ANother long day of jackhammering etc. Tomorrow they remove the furnace/AC and hot water heater to dig under it, thankfully they will pour a quick cement pad for the WH, but not the furnace/AC, and right when we're expecting two days of feels like 42.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Stay cool ............


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee will hit the spot this morning while I work on tomorrow edition of SAP. You will be interested to see today's video, being a baseball fan. Likely Rp as well will enjoy it.


Morning, Don. Interesting that the ump did nothing about the ball.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast is now being served at The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Well, the garage is half painted, but another day will likely not finish it. Ann has a dental appointment this morning to repair a bothersome filling. Then Thursday, we both have eye exam appointments.


----------



## Dr.G.

Meh etymology: Tracing the Yiddish word from Leo Rosten to Auden to the Simpsons.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the garage is half painted, but another day will likely not finish it. Ann has a dental appointment this morning to repair a bothersome filling. Then Thursday, we both have eye exam appointments.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had our faculty retreat today. It was actually an interesting 4 hours.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Had our faculty retreat today. It was actually an interesting 4 hours.


But, but you hate meetings???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> But, but you hate meetings???


I do on the whole, but this was a very interactive meeting and I had a great deal to contribute in that I was the senior person there with 36 years of service under my belt.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Heading to a warm afternoon here, and forecasts call for much-warmer temperatures as the week goes on -- maybe 23-25C today, with highs in the upper 20's for the rest of the week. Seems summer fully-intends to hang around for a while longer.

It's really not the day for a big meal, but better for today, than tomorrow, and later in the week. Picked up a couple of new crop, local BC squash yestersday and we're anxious to try one. So it'll be baked acorn squash, with (pan-grilled) pork shoulder steak (marinated in a mixture of soya sauce, lemon juice, brown sugar, ginger, cayenne, garlic, et al), and some fresh fruit (new BC 'mac's' and peaches, and banana) on the menu for our dinner today. The initial prep's are done ... some balcony time relaxation coming up soon.

Jean's about to start painting another stone - her biggest stone to date - it, and a couple of others, were found during our recent stay in Harrison. I believe this one is to become a 'house-warming' gift (when we get the invite!!).

I've finished preparing and posting my latest travel and food reviews, and see that all have now been posted. Now it's time for another trip and stay somewhere, so I'll have more to talk about, eh!!

Cheers everyone - hope the day's treating you all well.


----------



## SINC

Hey John, (not trying to say you can't cook or anything), but try laying a strip of bacon in each half of that squash when you roast it skin side down, bacon on flesh up. It makes an amazing difference and adds flavour to the squash. Or not, whatever.

My Mom taught me that 60 years ago and I have been doing it ever since.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Hey John, (not trying to say you can't cook or anything), but try laying a strip of bacon in each half of that squash when you roast it skin side down, bacon on flesh up. It makes an amazing difference and adds flavour to the squash. Or not, whatever. My Mom taught me that 60 years ago and I have been doing it ever since.


Don .... thanks for the tip ... it sounds good. Here's to our Mother's, eh!!!

I'll be doing the squash as my Mom did as well ... just halved, with the skin sides down (shaved a little so they sit flat), each lightly-buttered, and sprinkled with cinnamon and brown sugar, cooked, uncovered, in a (cake) pan (with a little water added) in the oven.

I'll be putting in a yam and sweet potato as well. We will not be able to eat everything, but heh, the leftovers are sure good the next day!! 

The best thing ... it's nice to see the local produce finally hitting the stores ... and when the prices fall a bit more, will attempt to stock up a little.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Heading to a warm afternoon here, and forecasts call for much-warmer temperatures as the week goes on -- maybe 23-25C today, with highs in the upper 20's for the rest of the week. Seems summer fully-intends to hang around for a while longer.
> 
> It's really not the day for a big meal, but better for today, than tomorrow, and later in the week. Picked up a couple of new crop, local BC squash yestersday and we're anxious to try one. So it'll be baked acorn squash, with (pan-grilled) pork shoulder steak (marinated in a mixture of soya sauce, lemon juice, brown sugar, ginger, cayenne, garlic, et al), and some fresh fruit (new BC 'mac's' and peaches, and banana) on the menu for our dinner today. The initial prep's are done ... some balcony time relaxation coming up soon.
> 
> Jean's about to start painting another stone - her biggest stone to date - it, and a couple of others, were found during our recent stay in Harrison. I believe this one is to become a 'house-warming' gift (when we get the invite!!).
> 
> I've finished preparing and posting my latest travel and food reviews, and see that all have now been posted. Now it's time for another trip and stay somewhere, so I'll have more to talk about, eh!!
> 
> Cheers everyone - hope the day's treating you all well.


John, exactly how does one paint a stone? What sort of paint does Jean use?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, exactly how does one paint a stone? What sort of paint does Jean use?


Marc ... Jean first paints the stone with an undercoat "of any old paint" to provide a smooth texture to paint on, then for the artistic painting, she uses the same acrylic paints used to paint pictures. And then after the painting, she applies a gloss varnish. But if the painted rocks are to be placed outside, she tells me that an outdoor craft paint is advised.
We have kept her efforts indoors (so far) ... they make colourful paper-weights, and the like!!
And some examples of heer earlier efforts.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, that is so unique. Jean is quite the artist. How is her back these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for OtHD Breakfast, but I shall get the coffee brewing and start my morning grading. Later .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Starting our OtHD Breakfast now. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

A universalizable maxim to live by: Before you criticize other people, walk a mile in their shoes. Because then, when you do criticize them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes!


----------



## Dr.G.

These are not our doxies, but are owned by a friend who lives near Lunenburg. I have heard of "barbarians at the gate", but this is much different. 

Open the door, "cry havoc, and let slip the dogs of war."

This is what they look like in real life.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that's quite the group of doxies. Take a peek at Teller, of the Penn and Teller act on our video on SAP today. How he does what he does is a mystery to me, especially with his sleeves rolled up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that's quite the group of doxies. Take a peek at Teller, of the Penn and Teller act on our video on SAP today. How he does what he does is a mystery to me, especially with his sleeves rolled up.


Thanks, Don. Those doxies are owned by friends of ours in Lunenburg. Don't know how they got them to sit like that or to pose at the door.

Will check out SAP once I finish painting the back bedroom. Got all of the outside painting done during the good weather, now all that remains is one small bedroom.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that's quite the group of doxies. Take a peek at Teller, of the Penn and Teller act on our video on SAP today. How he does what he does is a mystery to me, especially with his sleeves rolled up.


Don, I think that he is pulling coins from the back of the chair, palming them, and then dropping them into the tank. All I can say about the fish is that they might have been in a bag under his arm since he leans over the tank in a strange way. Still, I was quite amazed and enjoyed the clip. I love their illusions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy.

Flowers are Red - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up upon 4PM High Tea time. Anyone interested? Personally, I could go for a beer instead. Just finished the first coat of painting inside and now I have to let it dry before putting the second and final coat on the 4 walls.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming up upon 4PM High Tea time. Anyone interested? Personally, I could go for a beer instead. Just finished the first coat of painting inside and now I have to let it dry before putting the second and final coat on the 4 walls.


Sounds good Marc ... the beer, that is!! With your work, and our warm day ... a beer would hit the spot!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, John. How are you today? How is Jean feeling?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, that is so unique. Jean is quite the artist. How is her back these days?


Thanks. Those pictures were of some earlier attempts .. and are all rather small stones. Her lastest is not huge, but it is much larger. Will post a picture when it's finished (she tells me it will be her best effort to date!!).

Her back has been giving her considerable grief today. Some days are good, and some days are not so good. She had a day+ of bad when we were away last week ... about mid-stay ... I think she may have just tried to do too much the first couple of days, and her back reacted. A similar reaction now that she's home and into her normal stuff, et al. It hurts to see her so uncomfortable at times, but she does what she has to to get through such times, and so enjoys the good times, with her art stuff, reading, and all. And time spent on her favourite toy -- her MacBookPro!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks. Those pictures were of some earlier attempts .. and are all rather small stones. Her lastest is not huge, but it is much larger. Will post a picture when it's finished (she tells me it will be her best effort to date!!).
> 
> Her back has been giving her considerable grief today. Some days are good, and some days are not so good. She had a day+ of bad when we were away last week ... about mid-stay ... I think she may have just tried to do too much the first couple of days, and her back reacted. A similar reaction now that she's home and into her normal stuff, et al. It hurts to see her so uncomfortable at times, but she does what she has to to get through such times, and so enjoys the good times, with her art stuff, reading, and all. And time spent on her favourite toy -- her MacBookPro!!!


Sorry to hear this, John. One would think that there would be some way to relieve the pain long term. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to try and get the doxies outside before the rain comes ................. since we all know how much the doxies "love" to get wet.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Off to the eye doc today for Ann and I both for our annual checkup. An interesting video this morning on SAP on how the Tesla model S is built.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your eye exams, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light breakfast is now being served. Off to paint once again ........... luckily, inside in that there is a light rain outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, finished painting the back bedroom, at least 95% of the places. I need a smaller brush to get to the tight spots in order to do an effective overall job. Off to Canadian Tire after lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 22C so rather than hot tea, I think that a G&T or a cold beer would be in order. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Since it is 27° here, the cold beer sounds very good, thanks.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Since it is 27° here, the cold beer sounds very good, thanks.


Don ... it's the same temperature here, and a cold beer definitely does sound good!! Thanks to Marc for the offer.

I have no beer in the fridge, so will have to depend on one of Marc's speedy and dependable "doxie expresses" for delivery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Since it is 27° here, the cold beer sounds very good, thanks.


Coming right up if you still want one, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don ... it's the same temperature here, and a cold beer definitely does sound good!! Thanks to Marc for the offer.
> 
> I have no beer in the fridge, so will have to depend on one of Marc's speedy and dependable "doxie expresses" for delivery.


On its way, John.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> On its way, John.


Marc ... I just answered our doorbell and received a 'bark' to my "who is there" .. the beer's arrived ... thanks!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up if you still want one, Don.


You bet, it's now 30° breaking a record set on this day back in the year I was born, 1944.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes. We got to a balmy 23C today, but the strong warm breeze made it feel nice to have all the windows open.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

we went through some pretty hot nights as our furnace was dismantled (and ac...) on the hottest nights, but it's ok now, it's cooler. The main drains a roughins were done today, hopefully the dig down is done by tomorrow and the floor gets poured by tuesday. Man what a process.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> we went through some pretty hot nights as our furnace was dismantled (and ac...) on the hottest nights, but it's ok now, it's cooler. The main drains a roughins were done today, hopefully the dig down is done by tomorrow and the floor gets poured by tuesday. Man what a process.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


Good to hear that progress is being made, Tim. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit early for TGIF Breakfast, but I shall start the coffee brewing for the early risers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc,will enjoy a coffee while I work this morning. A nice relaxing kite ballet video for you this morning on SAP. Also an interesting tour of the Alberta Railway Museum in photographs by Al Popil as well.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Finally cool here today. We dropped 24 degrees between yesterday and this morning WOW!

Marc, got this in an email this morning thought I'd share. Don might be an SAP piece, but I'll have to get the source for you if you think it would work.

Below are the 20 English words people say incorrectly.

Many are spelled with old-fashioned letter combinations, or have letters that are difficult to say when connected.

Give them a try!

1. Phenomenon (fi-nom-uh-non)

2. Anaesthetist (uh-nes-thi-tist)

3. Remuneration (ri-myoo – nuh-reyshun)

4. Statistics (stuh-tis-tiks)

5. Ethnicity (eth-nis-i-tee)

6. Philosophical (fil-uh-sof-i-kuhl)

7. Provocatively (pruh-vok-uh-tiv)

8. Anonymous (uh-non-uh-muhs)

9. Thesaurus (thi-sawr-uhs)

10. Aluminium (al-yuh-min-ee-uhm) …in Britain and Australia aluminum is spelled aluminium.

11. Regularly (reg-yuh-ler-lee)

12. February (feb-roo-er-ee)

13. Particularly (per-tik-yuh-ler-lee)

14. Hereditary (huh-red-i-ter-ee)

15. Prioritising (prah-awr-i-tahyz-ing)

16. Pronunciation (pruh-nuhn-see-ey-shuhn)

17. Prejudice (prej-uh-dis)

18. Facilitate (fuh-sil-i-teyt)

19. Hospitable (hos-pi-tuh-buhl)

20. Onomatopoeia (on-uh-mat-uh-pee-uh)


----------



## Sonal

Morning everyone. 

Week 1 teaching done, Week 2 classes done, Day 2 of "bought a new building" begins, and it's one week until "I can turnover the condo development to the owners."

One day, I'll understand why I do everything at once.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Week 1 teaching done, Week 2 classes done, Day 2 of "bought a new building" begins, and it's one week until "I can turnover the condo development to the owners."
> 
> One day, I'll understand why I do everything at once.


Morning, Sonal. Kudos on your new additions to your "family". How are the renos going on your own home? How is your writing coming along? Teaching still going well?


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 24C with a 30C humidex reading, making this the hottest day since 1942. Just like Don in AB, this is NOT our usual mid-Sept. weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Finally cool here today. We dropped 24 degrees between yesterday and this morning WOW!
> 
> Marc, got this in an email this morning thought I'd share. Don might be an SAP piece, but I'll have to get the source for you if you think it would work.
> 
> Below are the 20 English words people say incorrectly.
> 
> Many are spelled with old-fashioned letter combinations, or have letters that are difficult to say when connected.
> 
> Give them a try!
> 
> 1. Phenomenon (fi-nom-uh-non)
> 
> 2. Anaesthetist (uh-nes-thi-tist)
> 
> 3. Remuneration (ri-myoo – nuh-reyshun)
> 
> 4. Statistics (stuh-tis-tiks)
> 
> 5. Ethnicity (eth-nis-i-tee)
> 
> 6. Philosophical (fil-uh-sof-i-kuhl)
> 
> 7. Provocatively (pruh-vok-uh-tiv)
> 
> 8. Anonymous (uh-non-uh-muhs)
> 
> 9. Thesaurus (thi-sawr-uhs)
> 
> 10. Aluminium (al-yuh-min-ee-uhm) …in Britain and Australia aluminum is spelled aluminium.
> 
> 11. Regularly (reg-yuh-ler-lee)
> 
> 12. February (feb-roo-er-ee)
> 
> 13. Particularly (per-tik-yuh-ler-lee)
> 
> 14. Hereditary (huh-red-i-ter-ee)
> 
> 15. Prioritising (prah-awr-i-tahyz-ing)
> 
> 16. Pronunciation (pruh-nuhn-see-ey-shuhn)
> 
> 17. Prejudice (prej-uh-dis)
> 
> 18. Facilitate (fuh-sil-i-teyt)
> 
> 19. Hospitable (hos-pi-tuh-buhl)
> 
> 20. Onomatopoeia (on-uh-mat-uh-pee-uh)


Good ones, Rp. I am afraid that my NYC accent leads me to mispronounce many of these words. Such is Life.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Sonal. Kudos on your new additions to your "family". How are the renos going on your own home? How is your writing coming along? Teaching still going well?


Renos are going slowly, but they are going. Hopefully, it's not long now until the foundation work is done and we can start on the more fun parts.

Writing was going well, though the past few days have just been a bit overwhelming with other things. My weekend looks fairly quiet though. I hope.

I'm enjoying teaching, though it's a pretty light week--mostly introductions and getting people comfortable. One of my students worries me some in that the others are all quite similar in terms of where they are writing-wise, and this student is brand-new to it.... makes for an odd dynamic for this student.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Renos are going slowly, but they are going. Hopefully, it's not long now until the foundation work is done and we can start on the more fun parts.
> 
> Writing was going well, though the past few days have just been a bit overwhelming with other things. My weekend looks fairly quiet though. I hope.
> 
> I'm enjoying teaching, though it's a pretty light week--mostly introductions and getting people comfortable. One of my students worries me some in that the others are all quite similar in terms of where they are writing-wise, and this student is brand-new to it.... makes for an odd dynamic for this student.


Sounds like you are "over the hump" re the renos. The same is true for our work in Lunenburg. Deborah is amazed at how quickly our reno team is moving along, and how great their work is that is being undertaken.

I have a more homogeneous group of grad students in that they are all teachers, but that is where the similarity ends. I get all sorts of teachers from various parts of our province and other provinces as well. So, I utilize this heterogeneous grouping to my advantage.

Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

A former Sergeant in the Marine Corps took a new job as a high school teacher. Just before the school year started, he injured his back. He was required to wear a plaster cast around the upper part of his body. Fortunately, the cast fit under his shirt and wasn't noticeable.

On the first day of class, he found himself assigned to the toughest students in the school. The smart-aleck punks, having already heard the new teacher was a former Marine, were leery of him and he knew they would be testing his discipline in the classroom.

Walking confidently into the rowdy classroom, the new teacher opened the window wide and sat down at his desk. When a strong breeze made his tie flap, he picked up a stapler and stapled the tie to his chest.

Dead silence.....
The rest of the year went very smoothly.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished painting the small back bedroom and will let it dry. So, I put some cold beer and white wine in the fridge this morning for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested? At 26C and a 33C humidex reading, it is far too hot for anything warm.


----------



## groovetube

I'd be interested in some "high tea"!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I'd be interested in some "high tea"!


What would you like, Tim?


----------



## groovetube

definitely the beer tea


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> definitely the beer tea


Coming right up, Tim. How are you today?


----------



## winwintoo

Don, I have a question about the "olden days"

I'm making some notes for my family history project. When I was a kid, I remember my dad carefully saving parts of weekly newspapers so he could read them in the winter. I'm guessing that what he saved were serialized novels.

I remember getting the Western Producer, which I'm surprised to see it still publishing and even has a twitter account!

I think we also got a weekly version of the Winnipeg Free Press.

I'm trying to remember the name of another weekly paper that we always got in the drug store on Saturdays. It had color comics and was more of a magazine than a newspaper. The word "star" keeps popping up in my memory.

Do you know what I'm thinking about? It's not critical to the story, but the name might shake loose some other memories.

What I do remember is the whole family gathering after the stores closed at 10 p.m. on Saturday night, making popcorn and reading this paper.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Tim. How are you today?


Not bad, the basement guys are in again tomorrow, the push is on to pour the new floor by tuesday. I worked at home today, first time this week, and was reminded why I get the hell out of here. So happy for some peace now.

You?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Not bad, the basement guys are in again tomorrow, the push is on to pour the new floor by tuesday. I worked at home today, first time this week, and was reminded why I get the hell out of here. So happy for some peace now.
> 
> You?


Good to hear, Tim.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is for those who believe in Friday the 13th .................. and are part of the Ridernation.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, I have a question about the "olden days"
> 
> I'm making some notes for my family history project. When I was a kid, I remember my dad carefully saving parts of weekly newspapers so he could read them in the winter. I'm guessing that what he saved were serialized novels.
> 
> I remember getting the Western Producer, which I'm surprised to see it still publishing and even has a twitter account!
> 
> I think we also got a weekly version of the Winnipeg Free Press.
> 
> I'm trying to remember the name of another weekly paper that we always got in the drug store on Saturdays. It had color comics and was more of a magazine than a newspaper. The word "star" keeps popping up in my memory.
> 
> Do you know what I'm thinking about? It's not critical to the story, but the name might shake loose some other memories.
> 
> What I do remember is the whole family gathering after the stores closed at 10 p.m. on Saturday night, making popcorn and reading this paper.


Sure Margaret, it was The Star Weekly magazine, a publication of the Toronto Star back then. I had some of my pictures appear in that mag on one occasion before its demise.

We always gathered Saturday evenings to get our copy and discuss what was in the Star Weekly.

Here is a cover of one issue to jog your memory:


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Sure Margaret, it was The Star Weekly magazine, a publication of the Toronto Star back then. I had some of my pictures appear in that mag on one occasion before its demise.
> 
> We always gathered Saturday evenings to get our copy and discuss what was in the Star Weekly.
> 
> Here is a cover of one issue to jog your memory:


Thank you Don! Those were some good memories. I knew you probably got your start there 

I wonder if there's an archive somewhere of those stories my Dad used to save. I'd like to know what kind of stories he read back then.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Thank you Don! Those were some good memories. I knew you probably got your start there
> 
> I wonder if there's an archive somewhere of those stories my Dad used to save. I'd like to know what kind of stories he read back then.


Only thing I can find for now is this:

http://collectingoldmagazines.com/magazines/collecting-the-toronto-star-weekly/

Hope that helps you Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get breakfast started in a short while, but first some coffee might be in order.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, our video today on SAP is People Are Awesome, well worth a look. Also an interesting yarn about a motorcycle cop.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

Don, thanks for the links and help with my old paper search. I found a seller on abebooks.com who has a copy of the Star Weekly with a novel by Mark Derby in it. I also found archives of the Winnipeg Free Press. 

The Star Weekly was apparently published by the Toronto Star. I didn't find any information exactly, but I think the Free Press Weekly was published by the Winnipeg Free Press. 

I'm not sure why we got our "news" from Winnipeg rather than Regina.

Looks like a bright sunny day here, so I'll have to get out in it.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Having a cold beer outside. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## SINC

I'll gladly join you Marc. I am in the motor home watching golf. Some round by Jim Furyk yesterday at 59!

Am cooking a pork roast on the small BBQ by the RV and will begin doing steak on the big one around 4:00 when Matt, Holly Jett and Shiloh arrive. Then at 4:30 it's time to watch football, first Bombers/Esks and then Riders/Argos.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'll gladly join you Marc. I am in the motor home watching golf. Some round by Jim Furk yesterday at 59!
> 
> Am cooking a pork roast on the small BBQ by the RV and will begin doing steak on the big one around 4:00 when Matt, Holly Jett and Shiloh arrive. Then at 4:30 it's time to watch football, first Bombers/Esks and then Riders/Argos.


Coming right up, Don. Yes, Furyk had an amazing round.


----------



## SINC

Missed the 'y' in Furyk, sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Missed the 'y' in Furyk, sorry.


Me too.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I'll gladly join you Marc. I am in the motor home watching golf. Some round by Jim Furyk yesterday at 59!
> 
> Am cooking a pork roast on the small BBQ by the RV and will begin doing steak on the big one around 4:00 when Matt, Holly Jett and Shiloh arrive. Then at 4:30 it's time to watch football, first Bombers/Esks and then Riders/Argos.


Sounds like you've got the afternoon and evening well-covered Don .... enjoy! 

We did our Saturday morning dim sum ... missed last weekend ... ordered well, and really enjoyed it. It was a busy place this morning ... the restaurant doesn't "officially" open until 9am, and by then it was almost full!! And it was full soon after. Dim sum for breakfast - it sure works for us, and it would appear, for many others too!! 

Like the sounds of your bbq ... but it will be a light dinner for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend in TO just sent this to me. Enjoy a chuckle.

"A Newfoundlander walked into a bank in Toronto and asked for the loans officer. He told the loans officer that he was going to Newfoundland on business for two weeks and needed to borrow $5,000, however he was not a depositor of the bank. The bank officer told him that the bank would need some form of security for the loan, so the Newfoundlander handed over the keys to a new Ferrari. The car was parked on the street in front of the bank. The Newfoundlander produced the title and everything checked out. The loan officer agreed to hold the car as collateral for the loan and apologized for having to charge 12% interest.

Later, the bank's president and its officers all enjoyed a good laugh at the Newfoundlander for using a $250,000 Ferrari as collateral for a $5,000 loan. An employee of the bank then drove the Ferrari into the bank's underground garage and parked it. Two weeks later, the Newfoundlander returned, repaid the $5,000 and the interest of $23.07. The loan officer said, 'Sir, we are very happy to have had your business, and this transaction has worked out very nicely, but we are a little puzzled. While you were away, we checked you out and found that you are a multimillionaire. What puzzles us is, why would you bother to borrow $5,000?' The Newfoundlander replied: 'Where else in Toronto can I park my car for two weeks for only $23.07 and expect it to be there when I return?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I had read that tale before as a blond joke. Check out the rush hour traffic in Ho Chi Min City on our SAP video this morning, it is astounding.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> A friend in TO just sent this to me. Enjoy a chuckle.
> 
> "A Newfoundlander walked into a bank in Toronto and asked for the loans officer. He told the loans officer that he was going to Newfoundland on business for two weeks and needed to borrow $5,000, however he was not a depositor of the bank. The bank officer told him that the bank would need some form of security for the loan, so the Newfoundlander handed over the keys to a new Ferrari. The car was parked on the street in front of the bank. The Newfoundlander produced the title and everything checked out. The loan officer agreed to hold the car as collateral for the loan and apologized for having to charge 12% interest.
> 
> Later, the bank's president and its officers all enjoyed a good laugh at the Newfoundlander for using a $250,000 Ferrari as collateral for a $5,000 loan. An employee of the bank then drove the Ferrari into the bank's underground garage and parked it. Two weeks later, the Newfoundlander returned, repaid the $5,000 and the interest of $23.07. The loan officer said, 'Sir, we are very happy to have had your business, and this transaction has worked out very nicely, but we are a little puzzled. While you were away, we checked you out and found that you are a multimillionaire. What puzzles us is, why would you bother to borrow $5,000?' The Newfoundlander replied: 'Where else in Toronto can I park my car for two weeks for only $23.07 and expect it to be there when I return?"


and that's why he's a multimillionaire


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I had read that tale before as a blond joke. Check out the rush hour traffic in Ho Chi Min City on our SAP video this morning, it is astounding.


Don, it's amazing that there are not more accidents taking place in that Ho Chi Minh City (formerly named Saigon) video clip. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> and that's why he's a multimillionaire


All too true, gt.


----------



## pm-r

Well, today is now my 21st day in my hospital bed since my first surgery on Aug. 26. And maybe another week to go to get things closer to normal.

I've managed to do some lurking and email and some web surfing just lately when I have the energy to do so, and I had use of my son's Samsung cell for which I used for 1 1/2 days to teather it to my MBPro for 'net access. That worked very well.

Then my eldest son sent me an iPad 2 w/ 6.13 to use for net access, but it can't be used as a tethering/hot spot access point.

It works, but I'm definitely NOT impressed with iOS 6.13!!!!!!! And thank God my wife picked up a stylus to use with it.

So just to say I'm getting back to health and will carry on just lurking mostly for a while more yet.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Well, today is now my 21st day in my hospital bed since my first surgery on Aug. 26. And maybe another week to go to get things closer to normal.
> 
> I've managed to do some lurking and email and some web surfing just lately when I have the energy to do so, and I had use of my son's Samsung cell for which I used for 1 1/2 days to teather it to my MBPro for 'net access. That worked very well.
> 
> Then my eldest son sent me an iPad 2 w/ 6.13 to use for net access, but it can't be used as a tethering/hot spot access point.
> 
> It works, but I'm definitely NOT impressed with iOS 6.13!!!!!!! And thank God my wife picked up a stylus to use with it.
> 
> So just to say I'm getting back to health and will carry on just lurking mostly for a while more yet.


Good luck and best of wishes Patrick ...... good to see your words!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, today is now my 21st day in my hospital bed since my first surgery on Aug. 26. And maybe another week to go to get things closer to normal.
> 
> I've managed to do some lurking and email and some web surfing just lately when I have the energy to do so, and I had use of my son's Samsung cell for which I used for 1 1/2 days to teather it to my MBPro for 'net access. That worked very well.
> 
> Then my eldest son sent me an iPad 2 w/ 6.13 to use for net access, but it can't be used as a tethering/hot spot access point.
> 
> It works, but I'm definitely NOT impressed with iOS 6.13!!!!!!! And thank God my wife picked up a stylus to use with it.
> 
> So just to say I'm getting back to health and will carry on just lurking mostly for a while more yet.


Thanks for the update, Patrick. We are thinking about you and hoping your recovery is swift and successful. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off and on pouring rain today, but at least it broke the humidity. So much for our BBQ this evening. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Good to hear from you Patrick and glad to know your are doing fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I snuck in early and put the coffee on for early risers. An interesting video today on SAP showing that photo radar is use for no other reason than income. Also along the Cabot Trail in pictures and 'The things I learned".


----------



## Dr.G.

The coffee is appreciated, Don. Up early this morning ........... or are you staying up late today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Nope, went to bed at 7:30, then up around 1:00


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, breakfast is now being served. Anyone interested?


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

Don, I laughed at the picture of the typing students. Oh to be young again 

I had been lucky to always be able to land a decent job without any advanced education, but after doing uninspiring work and the addition of two kids to raise, I decided to go to school. There was a popular secretarial school in town. The school was one of a chain of schools that was privately owned. The tuition was substantial, but it seemed to have a good track record, so I scraped together enough money and enrolled.

I wanted to learn shorthand and typing, but the school required all students to complete some completely unrelated courses before we were allowed to begin the typing and shorthand classes.

I finally made it into the typing class and on the day of the second lesson, the instructor arrived with stacks of envelopes and printed advertising for the school. Our instruction for the day was to fold the advertising and put it in the envelopes.

I folded about three papers, put them in envelopes and then called the instructor over to inspect my work. She gave me a glowing report, so I announced that having mastered the art and science of paper folding, I was ready to get back to learning how to type.

Apparently, learning to type was not on the agenda for the day and when I refused to fold any more paper, the "principal" was called in to ask me who I thought I was. 

I explained that since I was paying "them" to teach me to type, it seemed wrong that I was being asked to "work" as unpaid labor in the furtherance of their corporate objectives.

Needless to say I was not a teacher's pet after that.

While at the same school, we were required to take a "law" class. While most of my fellow students approached the class with apprehension, I read the textbook over a weekend and realized it was all common sense so I asked to be allowed to take the exam. Pupils could start attending at the beginning of every month, so there were always exams in various subjects at the end of every month. 

I was told that I would not be allowed to take the exam because I had not completed the classroom work. There was a $15 fee for taking the exam. I argued that if I was willing to pay the fee, here was no good reason for refusing to let me take the exam.

They finally relented. The exam consisted if questions that could easily be answered "yes" or "no" with the exception of one essay question worth 15 points. I didn't bother with the essay question, but answered yes or no to the rest and after about ten minutes, I handed in my answer sheet. The teacher was livid because my answers were not long enough and tried to get me to sit down and answer the questions "properly". I refused.

A week later, we got the results. My score? Yup, my score was 85%, the highest in the class. Remember that I left out that question worth 15%.

Shortly after that, I was called to the administrator's office and was told that I was a disruptive presence in their school and we parted ways.

I used the refund of my tuition money to buy a used typewriter and taught myself to type. Throughout the rest of my working life, I was never called on to take shorthand.

The school closed shortly after we parted company.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missed 4PM High Tea here, but there is still time for tea where you are ................ so, anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Missed 4PM High Tea here, but there is still time for tea where you are ................ so, anyone interested?


Marc ... I think we will go straight to the wine this afternoon!! But thanks for the offer!!

Jean's currently doing another hot bath treatment, in an attempt to alleviate today's back pain. She will see her family doctor tomorrow ... relate her ongoing problems, and try for some answers, or at least some referrals to someone who might be able to diagnose and help. I've asked her to be firm this time ... hope she is, and can get some help, or at least referrals for such (even if just potential).

I've been working away with composing and posting more dining and travel-related reviews, and the like. I think I've finally reached an end, for what I can do at this time. Now need some more dining out, travelling, et al .. i.e., more experiences, eh!!

I hear Jean getting out of the tub ... a balcony break, and a little "healing wine" coming up soon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a plan, John. I hope the hot tub treatment works. I suffer from sciatica from time to time, which is nothing compared to the pain that Jean must be feeling. So, wish her well from me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ...... So, wish her well from me. Paix, mon ami.


Have done Marc .. and she appreciates your well-wishes!!

We just came in from our 2'nd balcony break of the afternoon .... much-enjoyed, despite it feeling more like autumn has set in!! And Jean's been doing great since the last "tub thing", and some white wine always seems to help as well!!  

I made a large stock pot sized 'ham, pea, and veggie' soup yesterday, which we enjoyed with some perogies added to the mix. It will be soup leftovers today, and I'll add a few more fresh veggies (including some fresh corn). No perogies this time, but I do plan to add some Japanese udon (rice) noodles, to add a little 'bulk'. It went down well yesterday, hopefully, the same, or better today.

Cheers!!


----------



## johnp

Patrick .... if you're lurking ... we raised our wine glasses your way during our last balcony break. Get well soon, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Patrick .... if you're lurking ... we raised our wine glasses your way during our last balcony break. Get well soon, eh!!


Here, here .............. fine thoughts, John. I agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to take my telescope out to see the nearly full moon high in the southern sky. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Patrick .... if you're lurking ... we raised our wine glasses your way during our last balcony break. Get well soon, eh!!


Thanks for the thoughts and toast John et al

I just looked in a short while ago and enjoyed some of the Shang stories, but it sure seems slow today - ehmac access slow page access that is.

I'm still trying to get used to iOS 6.13 and this iPad 2. I can get most stuff but not too impressed with iOS 6 compared to my Macs at home, but at least it gives me 'net access thanks to my eldest son.

My regards to all the Shang folks, and today will be my 21st day in hospital, and getting better and healing.

Patrick
...........


----------



## SINC

Attaboy Patrick, a great attitude. Best to you and I know the limitations of my iPad 2 compared to my MBP on Mountain Lion. No comparison on it or my Snow Leopard Mini either.

Get well soon!


----------



## groovetube

Get well soon Patrick!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the thoughts and toast John et al
> 
> I just looked in a short while ago and enjoyed some of the Shang stories, but it sure seems slow today - ehmac access slow page access that is.
> 
> I'm still trying to get used to iOS 6.13 and this iPad 2. I can get most stuff but not too impressed with iOS 6 compared to my Macs at home, but at least it gives me 'net access thanks to my eldest son.
> 
> My regards to all the Shang folks, and today will be my 21st day in hospital, and getting better and healing.
> 
> Patrick
> ...........


Good to hear this, Patrick. You are in our thoughts, so keep us in the loop as to your daily improvements. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for breakfast, but I shall get the coffee brewing for the early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee is just fine. You will be interested in our story about the moon today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Don. I shall check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## johnp

Morning guys. A coffee sure does sound good .. thanks Marc. Will check out SAP after my first coffee break.


----------



## SINC

Morning John. Marc, I just came a cross this which takes place tomorrow. Perhaps an event for your telescope?

Asteroid Will Buzz Earth This Week Inside the Moon's Orbit | Space.com

This is also interesting:

Rare, menacing roll cloud moves across northern Virginia (PICTURES)


----------



## pm-r

Morning Shang folks. I can!t believe I'm looking in here at 5:30am PDT!!!!!

Waaaay too early for me normally and it's still dark outside, but I didnT have the best night's sleep, even with a sleeping pill about 9:30 pm. So I must be improving and maybe having the catheter tube removed yesterday a.m. didn't help, but it was well past time that I was able to bargain for as they were and still keep giving me medication to get rid of excess lower body fluid and on my lungs. But the discharge usually only lasts a few hours and well before bedtime.

Your coffee offer sounds and smells delicious. One can order it with meals here, but taste, smell and aroma are things that have to be imagined as they should be, 'cause it sure isn't like that on the food tray!!!

Anyway, I hope everyone has a great day and I'll lurk and just read for a bit.

The first set of morning/day pills/intravenous medications should arrive about 6am+.

God that imaginary smell of fresh roasted and ground coffee sure smells good so I'll take some nice deep breaths while it's being offered here.









The co


----------



## Sonal

Good morning Shang!

Patrick, you sound pretty chipper for a guy who's in the hospital. Hope your good attitude translates into speedy healing.


----------



## pm-r

Sonal said:


> Good morning Shang!
> 
> Patrick, you sound pretty chipper for a guy who's in the hospital. Hope your good attitude translates into speedy healing.



Thanks Sonal.

Today will be my 22nd day in hospital, and I'll admit, at least some of the early days were pretty horrible and fairly drastic. But now improving daily, and no sense being glum like some of those I thankfully seldom see or encounter.

A nice tall window view on the seventh floor looking Northward towards where we live past the observatory hill from a large semi-private room - and excellent and nice staff. No sense not being optimistic and it makes me try and feel better.


----------



## Rps

Morning all: Patrick nice to see that you are more chipper today. Cold here in Windsor, got down to 7 last night. Don I loved the definition of complete and finished. Marc, I'm creating some notes on punctuation and I saw this on a T shirt so I thought I'd steal it and place it in my lesson notes: Lets eat Grandma. Let's eat, Grandma. commas save lives.......


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Thanks Sonal.
> 
> Today will be my 22nd day in hospital, and I'll admit, at least some of the early days were pretty horrible and fairly drastic. But now improving daily, and no sense being glum like some of those I thankfully seldom see or encounter.
> 
> A nice tall window view on the seventh floor looking Northward towards where we live past the observatory hill from a large semi-private room - and excellent and nice staff. No sense not being optimistic and it makes me try and feel better.


Way to go Patrick!! Good to read your words .. great attitude, and it sounds like you are making some good progress.
Cheers!!


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Hope the day's treating everyone well.

I found a good deal on fresh, local BC (Fraser Valley) 'peaches & cream' corn (on-the-cob) at one of our Asian markets yesterday -- it was priced at 4 cobs/$1.00 ..... best price l've seen so far this year, and it sure beats any price seen last year. I bought 4 cobs yesterday, and another 8 cobs this morning. Have just prepared 5 cobs for freezing -- got about 8 cups of corn kernels to freeze. Left 3 cobs for dinner this evening, and another 3 cobs to deal with tomorrow - either for dinner, or to freeze. If we like the corn today, and the deal is still 'on' at the market tomorrow, I just may get a few more cobs to prepare for freezing - it sure beats the pre-packaged prices, and will be much-enjoyed over the fall/winter.

We're still looking at an overcast sky here, and feeling a temperature at present, of 18C. May see a break or two in the cloud cover during the afternoon - time will tell on that.

Computer stuff, and the like, on the menu for this afternoon ... me, with some correspondence that's been "telling me to do it" for a good while, and Jean, persuing her art and medical stuff & such.

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning guys. A coffee sure does sound good .. thanks Marc. Will check out SAP after my first coffee break.


Afternoon, John. How are you today? Jean feeling any better?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning John. Marc, I just came a cross this which takes place tomorrow. Perhaps an event for your telescope?
> 
> Asteroid Will Buzz Earth This Week Inside the Moon's Orbit | Space.com
> 
> This is also interesting:
> 
> Rare, menacing roll cloud moves across northern Virginia (PICTURES)


Thanks for this info, Don.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Hope the day's treating everyone well.
> 
> I found a good deal on fresh, local BC (Fraser Valley) 'peaches & cream' corn (on-the-cob) at one of our Asian markets yesterday -- it was priced at 4 cobs/$1.00 ..... best price l've seen so far this year, and it sure beats any price seen last year. I bought 4 cobs yesterday, and another 8 cobs this morning. Have just prepared 5 cobs for freezing -- got about 8 cups of corn kernels to freeze. Left 3 cobs for dinner this evening, and another 3 cobs to deal with tomorrow - either for dinner, or to freeze. If we like the corn today, and the deal is still 'on' at the market tomorrow, I just may get a few more cobs to prepare for freezing - it sure beats the pre-packaged prices, and will be much-enjoyed over the fall/winter.
> 
> We're still looking at an overcast sky here, and feeling a temperature at present, of 18C. May see a break or two in the cloud cover during the afternoon - time will tell on that.
> 
> Computer stuff, and the like, on the menu for this afternoon ... me, with some correspondence that's been "telling me to do it" for a good while, and Jean, persuing her art and medical stuff & such.
> 
> Cheers!!





johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Hope the day's treating everyone well.
> 
> I found a good deal on fresh, local BC (Fraser Valley) 'peaches & cream' corn (on-the-cob) at one of our Asian markets yesterday -- it was priced at 4 cobs/$1.00 ..... best price l've seen so far this year, and it sure beats any price seen last year. I bought 4 cobs yesterday, and another 8 cobs this morning. Have just prepared 5 cobs for freezing -- got about 8 cups of corn kernels to freeze. Left 3 cobs for dinner this evening, and another 3 cobs to deal with tomorrow - either for dinner, or to freeze. If we like the corn today, and the deal is still 'on' at the market tomorrow, I just may get a few more cobs to prepare for freezing - it sure beats the pre-packaged prices, and will be much-enjoyed over the fall/winter.
> 
> We're still looking at an overcast sky here, and feeling a temperature at present, of 18C. May see a break or two in the cloud cover during the afternoon - time will tell on that.
> 
> 
> John, the corn sounds nice and that's sure an excellent price.
> 
> 
> 
> Computer stuff, and the like, on the menu for this afternoon ... me, with some correspondence that's been "telling me to do it" for a good while, and Jean, persuing her art and medical stuff & such.
> 
> Cheers!!





johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Hope the day's treating everyone well.
> 
> I found a good deal on fresh, local BC (Fraser Valley) 'peaches & cream' corn (on-the-cob) at one of our Asian markets yesterday -- it was priced at 4 cobs/$1.00 ..... best price l've seen so far this year, and it sure beats any price seen last year. I bought 4 cobs yesterday, and another 8 cobs this morning. Have just prepared 5 cobs for freezing -- got about 8 cups of corn kernels to freeze. Left 3 cobs for dinner this evening, and another 3 cobs to deal with tomorrow - either for dinner, or to freeze. If we like the corn today, and the deal is still 'on' at the market tomorrow, I just may get a few more cobs to prepare for freezing - it sure beats the pre-packaged prices, and will be much-enjoyed over the fall/winter.
> 
> We're still looking at an overcast sky here, and feeling a temperature at present, of 18C. May see a break or two in the cloud cover during the afternoon - time will tell on that.
> 
> 
> John, the corn sounds nice and that's sure an excellent price.
> 
> 
> 
> Computer stuff, and the like, on the menu for this afternoon ... me, with some correspondence that's been "telling me to do it" for a good while, and Jean, persuing her art and medical stuff & such.
> 
> Cheers!!



That's an excellent good price on that corn John.

For the rest of the afternoon it sounds like you could do with one of this "Round-Tuits" like the ones I was given several years ago. ;-)


----------



## pm-r

Well there's a good iPad Safari screw up reply post!!!

Don't ask me what goofed up, but everything seemed frozen so I shut it down and booted it up. Then Safari seemed to be hung, but finally recovered on its own.

???????????


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> That's an excellent good price on that corn John. For the rest of the afternoon it sounds like you could do with one of this "Round-Tuits" like the ones I was given several years ago. ;-)


Hi Patrick ... yes, I thought it was a geat price, and wantd to take advantage of it. I have bought the corn at this place before, and it's always been pretty good. Thought this time, I would play squirrel a little ... and put some away for times when it's not available fresh.

Not sure what a "Round-Tuits" is, but suspect it might have something to do with stripping corn kernels off the cob ... 

Have fun with that iPad2 ... I find mine more difficult to use than my MacBook Air!!


----------



## pm-r

Sorry John, it seems tat there's no "-" in "round tuit".

Google 'round tuit' if you're not sure what they are.

And not to begrudge the iPad 2 loan use from my son, I find it to be not much more than an expensive toy, but at least I can do email and browsing and some other basic stuff, and the iOS 6.13 seems to be someone's incomplete idea for a OS.

Bottom line, I'm not too impressed with it as a whole, and it's sure not really meant for getting any quick work done. But it's working as intended I guess.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Sorry John, it seems tat there's no "-" in "round tuit". Google 'round tuit' if you're not sure what they are. .


Wow ... was I out to lunch on what that was!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Morning Shang folks. I can!t believe I'm looking in here at 5:30am PDT!!!!!
> 
> Waaaay too early for me normally and it's still dark outside, but I didnT have the best night's sleep, even with a sleeping pill about 9:30 pm. So I must be improving and maybe having the catheter tube removed yesterday a.m. didn't help, but it was well past time that I was able to bargain for as they were and still keep giving me medication to get rid of excess lower body fluid and on my lungs. But the discharge usually only lasts a few hours and well before bedtime.
> 
> Your coffee offer sounds and smells delicious. One can order it with meals here, but taste, smell and aroma are things that have to be imagined as they should be, 'cause it sure isn't like that on the food tray!!!
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone has a great day and I'll lurk and just read for a bit.
> 
> The first set of morning/day pills/intravenous medications should arrive about 6am+.
> 
> God that imaginary smell of fresh roasted and ground coffee sure smells good so I'll take some nice deep breaths while it's being offered here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The co


Patrick, we can deliver the coffee and food daily if you want. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Sonal.
> 
> Today will be my 22nd day in hospital, and I'll admit, at least some of the early days were pretty horrible and fairly drastic. But now improving daily, and no sense being glum like some of those I thankfully seldom see or encounter.
> 
> A nice tall window view on the seventh floor looking Northward towards where we live past the observatory hill from a large semi-private room - and excellent and nice staff. No sense not being optimistic and it makes me try and feel better.


That's the spirit, Patrick. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all: Patrick nice to see that you are more chipper today. Cold here in Windsor, got down to 7 last night. Don I loved the definition of complete and finished. Marc, I'm creating some notes on punctuation and I saw this on a T shirt so I thought I'd steal it and place it in my lesson notes: Lets eat Grandma. Let's eat, Grandma. commas save lives.......


Evening, Rp. I saw that example but with Grandpa instead of Grandma. Your lit review should be near completion by now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some fresh coffee is just now starting to brew.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the coffee smells great. Woke at 1:15 and thought I might as well get some work done and then head back to bed in a couple of hours. See the worst scooter driver ever in our video this morning and watch an 'alien' scare a guy on the street in the Daily GIF.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Making a fresh pot of coffee now to go along with our OtHD Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some fresh coffee is just now starting to brew.



It smells wonderful Mark, even at 4:15 an PDT, well before my normal wake up time.

Anyway i was awakand by thr beeping intra Veinous sp? drip alarm and a new one type will be added in a while so I may as well see what's going on in the untrim wait. And no doubt for the new change that something new is being planned for my day I suspect.

So As really nice coffee would really hit the spot right now!!!! And Thanks for getting it ready.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. I'll join in on the coffee .. it does smell great at this time of the day .. thanks Marc. Then off to SAP for a look-see. Catch you all later.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It smells wonderful Mark, even at 4:15 an PDT, well before my normal wake up time.
> 
> Anyway i was awakand by thr beeping intra Veinous sp? drip alarm and a new one type will be added in a while so I may as well see what's going on in the untrim wait. And no doubt for the new change that something new is being planned for my day I suspect.
> 
> So As really nice coffee would really hit the spot right now!!!! And Thanks for getting it ready.


Glad you like our coffee, Patrick. Good luck with the remainder of your hospital stay. How much longer are you expecting to stay there?


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap:


johnp said:


> Morning all. I'll join in on the coffee .. it does smell great at this time of the day .. thanks Marc. Then off to SAP for a look-see. Catch you all later.


Coming right up, John. Interesting to see west coast early morning risers. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Glad you like our coffee, Patrick. Good luck with the remainder of your hospital stay. How much longer are you expecting to stay there?



As of yesterday, it seems that the Dr.'s are thinking they'll send me home on this coming Friday.

Then some home-care types will drop in and help and carry on with the intravenous injection medication stuff etc. until Oct. 20th +/-.

I'm getting two different antibiotics plus a water removal drug etc. plus many pills etc. which will hopefully get rid of some super excessive water and the water/fluid on my lungs.

That's not pleasant as it causes a real shortness of breath.


----------



## Sonal

Good morning everyone. 

Hectic few days, and going into a hectic few more. Writing is going slowly but still going, the class I'm taking is a bit hectic but doing a part-time load this year is much more manageable, teaching going well though there's quite a bit of handholding through the creatively risky bits, took over a new building so far so good though I have to train new supers, cat at the emergency vet over the weekend and regular vet during the week for stitches but is recovering nicely, had a collision yesterday which was my fault but fortunately no one hurt and payment of damages can be worked out privately, launch party for the anthology I'm in is planned and I will be reading my work there, and my play is going to be presented as a staged reading as part of a playwrights festival in Seattle.

Going to take this coffee to go I think....


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> As of yesterday, it seems that the Dr.'s are thinking they'll send me home on this coming Friday.
> 
> Then some home-care types will drop in and help and carry on with the intravenous injection medication stuff etc. until Oct. 20th +/-.
> 
> I'm getting two different antibiotics plus a water removal drug etc. plus many pills etc. which will hopefully get rid of some super excessive water and the water/fluid on my lungs.
> 
> That's not pleasant as it causes a real shortness of breath.


Glad to hear of your coming home soon, but sorry to hear of the reaction to the meds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Hectic few days, and going into a hectic few more. Writing is going slowly but still going, the class I'm taking is a bit hectic but doing a part-time load this year is much more manageable, teaching going well though there's quite a bit of handholding through the creatively risky bits, took over a new building so far so good though I have to train new supers, cat at the emergency vet over the weekend and regular vet during the week for stitches but is recovering nicely, had a collision yesterday which was my fault but fortunately no one hurt and payment of damages can be worked out privately, launch party for the anthology I'm in is planned and I will be reading my work there, and my play is going to be presented as a staged reading as part of a playwrights festival in Seattle.
> 
> Going to take this coffee to go I think....


Coffee coming right up, Sonal. Sorry to hear about the hectic situations there and the accident and your cat ............. but a staged reading in Seattle ............... that is going to be a grand event. Will you be able to attend?


----------



## talonracer

My coffee's almost finished.. think it's time I wandered back to the Shangri-la for a refresher...


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> My coffee's almost finished.. think it's time I wandered back to the Shangri-la for a refresher...


Wow, talk about a "blast from the past". How is Life treating you, mon ami??? Coffee coming right up.


----------



## talonracer

Yes please!

I wasn't even thinking - made it out to St. John's this summer.. Should have tracked you down!


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> Yes please!
> 
> I wasn't even thinking - made it out to St. John's this summer.. Should have tracked you down!


Yes, I was here all summer ............. with the doxies. 

What did you see while you were here?


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, tr, what have you done?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Was out with my telescope once again to see the full moon. Conditions are better in the morning and it is not cold outside with no wind and mist, so I took the opportunity.

Hot coffee is now being brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not my picture, but it was the same moon. A neighbor took the picture.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, speaking of the moon, a great shot of the harvest moon doing a balancing act on SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, speaking of the moon, a great shot of the harvest moon doing a balancing act on SAP this morning.


Morning, Don. Will check that out now.


----------



## SINC

Good thing the tomatoes were covered last night. Check out how our new brown shingles turned white overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes, Don. That is real frost. Hopefully, you won't get any snow until late Dec. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM High Tea. I have been outside most of the day, mowing the lawn and getting the garden ready for Fall. I could use a beer instead of a cup of tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Still 15C as we approach 10PM with no wind, and clear skies, and a bright moon. So, out I go with my telescope. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A professional photographer posted this picture, taken last night. The spot in the picture is about a kilometer from our new home in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the TGIF coffee brewing now for all the early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for a fine TGIF Breakfast to get us on the go this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that is a lovely moon shot. A view from the top of the Eiffel Tower on SAP this morning may bother those with vertigo. Also a cute 'Teacher's Tale' to give you a smile to begin your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that is a lovely moon shot. A view from the top of the Eiffel Tower on SAP this morning may bother those with vertigo. Also a cute 'Teacher's Tale' to give you a smile to begin your day.


Morning, Don. That Michael Davis performance was incredible ............ an axe and knives!!!!!!!!!!!  Loved that "teacher's tale" as well.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I just knew you would enjoy Michael Davis. I purposely didn't mention it to see what your reaction might be. That was comedy at its finest and good clean fun.


----------



## groovetube

good morning. A bit of a rough night, wife was up most of the night coughing, and now just having some coffee, the workers will be here in a couple hours to keep... digging, or whatever.

There's so much to do on the house before the cold sets in, it may be prudent to head south for a few weeks again in january after all this


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I just knew you would enjoy Michael Davis. I purposely didn't mention it to see what your reaction might be. That was comedy at its finest and good clean fun.


Yes, I enjoy that sort of humor. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning. A bit of a rough night, wife was up most of the night coughing, and now just having some coffee, the workers will be here in a couple hours to keep... digging, or whatever.
> 
> There's so much to do on the house before the cold sets in, it may be prudent to head south for a few weeks again in january after all this


Sorry to hear of your wife's illness, Tim. Good luck with the renos.


----------



## talonracer

Dr. G - I got up to quite a bit! George Street, of course.. Signal Hill, Cape Spear, and of course, Quidi Vidi!


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> Dr. G - I got up to quite a bit! George Street, of course.. Signal Hill, Cape Spear, and of course, Quidi Vidi!


All the classic sights, tr. You should have called and I would have given you the two-cent tour. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The sun is up so it is time for breakfast. However, first some coffee would be in order.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee fits the bill for me. Check out how they store bicycles in Japanese cities now. Ingenious stuff in our video today. And what happened the year you were born? We have the answer to that too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Watched the concept of a new bike storage system -- very clever. Also read the report for "What Happened The Year You Were Born?" Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow. I can actually see parts of my garage that were behind "stuff" for years. Still have much to do, but it is a great start. Too warm outside in the sun for hot tea, but I think that I earned a beer. Anyone interested in sharing some of these brewskies?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. I can actually see parts of my garage that were behind "stuff" for years. Still have much to do, but it is a great start. Too warm outside in the sun for hot tea, but I think that I earned a beer. Anyone interested in sharing some of these brewskies?


I'm still a touch too full from dim sum earlier this morning to enjoy a brew, but appreciate the offer Marc. With all you've been up to, and the good weather, suspect you'll really enjoy a nice cold one about now!! 

We'll head out to the balcony soon, for our first break of the afternoon - quite sure some wine will come into such times. 

A fine dim sum event this morning. A packed restaurant, and "wonderfully noisy", and the same good food. I ordered a small hot pot with the more regular fare this time (it had beef brisket, beef tendon, and rice flour rolls and a little tripe -- it was hot and very tasty!!). 

Enjoy your beer break!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I'm still a touch too full from dim sum earlier this morning to enjoy a brew, but appreciate the offer Marc. With all you've been up to, and the good weather, suspect you'll really enjoy a nice cold one about now!!
> 
> We'll head out to the balcony soon, for our first break of the afternoon - quite sure some wine will come into such times.
> 
> A fine dim sum event this morning. A packed restaurant, and "wonderfully noisy", and the same good food. I ordered a small hot pot with the more regular fare this time (it had beef brisket, beef tendon, and rice flour rolls and a little tripe -- it was hot and very tasty!!).
> 
> Enjoy your beer break!!


Afternoon, John. Sounds like another good review is in the making. How is Jean today?


----------



## Sonal

Rainy and miserable here.

Was on my way to a meeting when my tire blew out. Was able to pull over into a legal parking spot, but had to run back to the house to get Gordan's car because I could not be late for the meeting. Got Gordan to call around the local auto shops while I was gone, then called CAA and had Gordan wait by the car while I at my meeting. Road closures and construction made traffic brutal. Eventually I got back to the car, waited a bit more then CAA came and got the dummy tire on (I've changed a tire before, but Gordan has not, and the car was on a busy street.) Took it to the auto place just before they closed. Walked home. All this in the rain. Will walk back in a bit to pick up the car. Still raining.

Bedraggled seems to be the word of the day.


----------



## pm-r

That sounds like one of those days!!!

Hopefully it will only improve from now on.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks Patrick.

I did need new tires, so at least that's getting done instead of pushed off.


----------



## pm-r

Good tires are about the most critical part of a car IMHO, and they are the only thing that can provide good traction, even with their small footprint for traction.

Not much bigger than a man's shoe's sole. That's not much!!!


----------



## pm-r

I came home yesterday, and it's a lot nicer than the hospital!!

That was 25 days in there.

I get tired easier, but it's nicer.

A drop-in nurse will come by daily and administer my intravenous and check and change my dressing etc.

I'm still using the iPad my son leant me as it's quite portable and makes my computing easier.


----------



## Sonal

Glad you're home. It must feel so much better to be at home instead of in hospital.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I came home yesterday ...


.. that's good to hear Patrick!! :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Great news Patrick. You have gumption, my boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Rainy and miserable here.
> 
> Was on my way to a meeting when my tire blew out. Was able to pull over into a legal parking spot, but had to run back to the house to get Gordan's car because I could not be late for the meeting. Got Gordan to call around the local auto shops while I was gone, then called CAA and had Gordan wait by the car while I at my meeting. Road closures and construction made traffic brutal. Eventually I got back to the car, waited a bit more then CAA came and got the dummy tire on (I've changed a tire before, but Gordan has not, and the car was on a busy street.) Took it to the auto place just before they closed. Walked home. All this in the rain. Will walk back in a bit to pick up the car. Still raining.
> 
> Bedraggled seems to be the word of the day.


Sounds like a rough day, Sonal. Care for a free drink at the Hair of the Doxie Den?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I came home yesterday, and it's a lot nicer than the hospital!!
> 
> That was 25 days in there.
> 
> I get tired easier, but it's nicer.
> 
> A drop-in nurse will come by daily and administer my intravenous and check and change my dressing etc.
> 
> I'm still using the iPad my son leant me as it's quite portable and makes my computing easier.


Good to hear, Patrick. Welcome home .............. and welcome back to The Shang on a more permanent basis. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am going to start thinking about what to make for Sunday Brunch. Any suggestions or requests???


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, a bowl of porridge with brown sugar and a wee touch of maple syrup and a slice of multigrain toast would be great this morning Marc.

Want to tie your shoelaces with just two moves? SAP shows you how in our video this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Don. Will learn to tie my shoelaces in just two moves once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## groovetube

good morning. Just waiting to hear from my sister in law and husband, who are posted on government jobs in nairobi. Father/mother in law were there visiting now and they all were at the mall where the terrorist attack was just a few days before it happened. What a scary news item to read when almost all of my wife's immediate family were there at once.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning. Just waiting to hear from my sister in law and husband, who are posted on government jobs in nairobi. Father/mother in law were there visiting now and they all were at the mall where the terrorist attack was just a few days before it happened. What a scary news item to read when almost all of my wife's immediate family were there at once.


Hope you hear good news ASAP, Tim. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Hope you hear good news ASAP, Tim. Bonne chance, mon ami.


thanks. This was scary news. In particular because her parents happened to be there visiting at this time. We have considered flying there to to visit. I've never been to Africa.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> thanks. This was scary news. In particular because her parents happened to be there visiting at this time. We have considered flying there to to visit. I've never been to Africa.



That's scary and I hope they are and stay safe and sound.

Not the most ideal place to visit with all the nut cases setting off their explosives.


----------



## groovetube

I just heard from them, they are in zanzibar for now until it's over, but she said she lost a colleague (didn't name) so she knew well one of the victims. I'll probably hear more later after all this settles down.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I just heard from them, they are in zanzibar for now until it's over, but she said she lost a colleague (didn't name) so she knew well one of the victims. I'll probably hear more later after all this settles down.


Tim, good to hear that they are safe. Sadly, there is still a standoff at the mall.


----------



## groovetube

Thx G. Yes that's what I've heard. My sister in law mentioned things will be difficult when she returns with the death of a colleague. I can't imagine. I e read the death roll has reached 59.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Thx G. Yes that's what I've heard. My sister in law mentioned things will be difficult when she returns with the death of a colleague. I can't imagine. I e read the death roll has reached 59.


Such a cowardly act and a needless display of one's views.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for the first breakfast of Fall. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was just named the least likely dachshund owner in St.John's to get hit, or have my doxie hit but a car while I was "wexting". Other owners could not believe that I don't own a cell phone, and thus, can't walk and text at the same time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone else finding the speed here in ehMacLand, regardless of the thread, suddenly very slow yesterday evening and today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yes the speed is terrible and has been here for two days now. Tip of the day: Do not miss the video today on SAP, and that's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc and Don .... difficult to sign on this morning, and 'yes', the speed has been terrible for the past couple of days.

Marc ... no cell phone here either, and I have yet to ever own one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and John. Glad to hear that it is not just me experiencing the slowness of speed. 

John, welcome to the wexting-free club. Of course, you would need a doxie to walk to be admitted to the Gold Club.


----------



## pm-r

Yes, ehmac has been very slow to access the last few days and I don't think it's due to the iPad 2 I'm attempting to use. IOS 7 installed.

Man, I'll take my iMac any day, at least it will do what I want. But a bit more healing needed before I get back to using it.

For cell phone use, we had two units and an expired expensive Rogers contract until a friend suggested I visit the 7-Eleven store and switch to their SpeakOut system.

I got their SIM cards and installed them, they did all the transition work and for our low use, it costs my wife about $35.00 and $25.00 for me per year!!!

Quite affordable and comforting if a cell is ever needed, especially for any emergency.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Patrick. Stay on the path of mending. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening here in The Shang. Hopefully, Fall shall bring back some of the regulars. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things seems to have gotten quicker with the ehMacLand server this past hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

it did quicker for a bit, but now it's painful.


----------



## SINC

I suppose the upside to that is it may curtail some painful posters.


----------



## groovetube

And here I thought the Shang was for peace.

So much for that!


----------



## pm-r

Well 48 seconds to load the last post I must admit is a bit discouraging.

Maybe it will improve tomorrow.

Anyway, off to bed soon with my tired body.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> it did quicker for a bit, but now it's painful.


Very slow now once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well 48 seconds to load the last post I must admit is a bit discouraging.
> 
> Maybe it will improve tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, off to bed soon with my tired body.


Have a restful sleep, mon ami. Hope you feel better tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast ................. but first, some strong coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, my last post in the weather thread this morning was one minute, six seconds. That is brutal, so this will be a day to forget trying to participate here. Soar with an eagle in our video on SAP this morning. (I guarantee it runs faster than ehMac.) A mini cam on its back gives you a real 'bird's eye view'. 

This post took one minute, 34 seconds to appear. Brutal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Posting is a bit faster here, but not by much.


----------



## groovetube

database errors on this thread when I got here at first, not suddenly the speed shot up.


----------



## groovetube

database errors on this thread when I got here at first, now suddenly the speed shot up.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> database errors on this thread when I got here at first, not suddenly the speed shot up.





groovetube said:


> database errors on this thread when I got here at first, now suddenly the speed shot up.


Still, a bit slow here. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

The lag is much shorter than it was five hours ago. Much better now, so someone must have noticed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit faster here as well, Don.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM High Tea is now being served .............. our first one this Fall season. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

I'm a wee bit tired today Marc. I went to bed at 9:00 but got up at 2:00 and have been up ever since. Methinks it might be a good afternoon to open the screen door in the motorhome and have a nap on the couch while I pretend to watch TV. 

I have been ripening tomatoes that we picked a week or so back to beat the frost. I have dozens that the slugs didn't get as they only eat them when they ripen. Have been handing them out to neighbours and everyone loves them.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Nice to see everything working much better here once again (knock on wood!!). 

Preparing a big pot of soup today -- initial fixings on-the-go, lots of stuff & such to add a little later (veggies and some sausage), and then a good number of (store-bought) perogies at the end. 

A fairly quiet day otherwise, along with some very changeable weather to experience and watch (a little of both - for my walks and shopping, and then for our afternoon balcony breaks - one done, number two coming up very soon).

Cheers everyone!!


----------



## groovetube

afternoon. Soup sounds like a grand idea on a day like today!


----------



## johnp

groovetube said:


> afternoon. Soup sounds like a grand idea on a day like today!


Tim ... for us, it's usually more standard fare for the colder days of late-fall and winter, but it just seemed like something that would appeal to our senses today - we've been having some rather 'big for us' meals of late, and soup sounded like would be a good change. So far so good, sure like the aroma's coming from the kitchen!! 

We've been enjoying the almost constant weather changes over the course of today so far. It's made for some "fun to watch" balcony times this afternoon. No thunderstorm action as yet, but a good flow of clouds, many of which sure appear threatening to do something at times.


----------



## SINC

Am BBQing a prime rib this afternoon on the small BBQ hooked to the motor home. Smells some good and will not only provide supper, but fine sliced sandwich meat for lunches for our daughter and us too this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm a wee bit tired today Marc. I went to bed at 9:00 but got up at 2:00 and have been up ever since. Methinks it might be a good afternoon to open the screen door in the motorhome and have a nap on the couch while I pretend to watch TV.
> 
> I have been ripening tomatoes that we picked a week or so back to beat the frost. I have dozens that the slugs didn't get as they only eat them when they ripen. Have been handing them out to neighbours and everyone loves them.


Naps are good ........... frost is NOT.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> afternoon. Soup sounds like a grand idea on a day like today!


I agree, but it is a bit warm for soup here just yet. When the temps dip below 10C is the time for soup. Currently 18C as we approach 9PM.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, frost is forecast here again tonight. Time to get out the blankets for the remaining cherry tomatoes. All the big toms are gone now.


----------



## johnp

Nice to see the local BC-grown squashes hitting the markets here ... it seems a bit early, but sure not complaining ... hope the "season" is long ... and bring them on!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Peace Day: Reminder of millions of lives lost in war as artists stencil 9,000 bodies onto Normandy beach | Mail Online

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for that Mark.

Quite moving.

Peace Day: Reminder of millions of lives lost in war as artists stencil 9,000 bodies onto Normandy beach | Mail Online


----------



## groovetube

johnp said:


> Tim ... for us, it's usually more standard fare for the colder days of late-fall and winter, but it just seemed like something that would appeal to our senses today - we've been having some rather 'big for us' meals of late, and soup sounded like would be a good change. So far so good, sure like the aroma's coming from the kitchen!!
> 
> We've been enjoying the almost constant weather changes over the course of today so far. It's made for some "fun to watch" balcony times this afternoon. No thunderstorm action as yet, but a good flow of clouds, many of which sure appear threatening to do something at times.


The suggestion of soup got me craving it, so since the basement dug out guys are pulling a late one tonight we went out to close by spot that has great potatoe a fish soup. At first I'm always Leary fish in soup but this one was fantastic and did it. It's been quite chilly here and we don't get our furnace reinstalled til the end if the week.

Maybe some more soup soon!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for that Mark.
> 
> Quite moving.
> 
> Peace Day: Reminder of millions of lives lost in war as artists stencil 9,000 bodies onto Normandy beach | Mail Online


Very true, Patrick. "Lest we forget."

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> The suggestion of soup got me craving it, so since the basement dug out guys are pulling a late one tonight we went out to close by spot that has great potatoe a fish soup. At first I'm always Leary fish in soup but this one was fantastic and did it. It's been quite chilly here and we don't get our furnace reinstalled til the end if the week.
> 
> Maybe some more soup soon!


Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. While it is mild here, others might be in need of a hot OtHD Breakfast, so requests are being taken for today's breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wiener Dog Sacrifices Himself to Save Owner From Bear

Don, more SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that dog story is a keeper, thanks.

Have you ever thought about how the allied forces in WWII fuelled their vehicles when they invaded Europe? Not likely they could pull into a gas station. Our video today on SAP has the answer with '1944 United News Newsreel Operation Pluto'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very interesting clip, Don.


----------



## groovetube

afternoon all. Looks like last day before the big basement pour. Been waiting nearly 5 weeks to get here. Was hoping for today.

G it's starting to warm in this part of country, we'll get our furnace re-installed likely monday at this point.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> afternoon all. Looks like last day before the big basement pour. Been waiting nearly 5 weeks to get here. Was hoping for today.
> 
> G it's starting to warm in this part of country, we'll get our furnace re-installed likely monday at this point.


Afternoon, Tim. Good luck with your "pour". 17C and cloudy here, so no furnace until at least late Oct. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

A couple nights here got chilly at 4 degrees. But it was fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> A couple nights here got chilly at 4 degrees. But it was fine.


That's cold. I get the woodstove going when it gets that cold, usually sometime around Remembrance Day.


----------



## groovetube

I love woodstoves. When I was much younger we had a nice potbelly and it was my job to go split the wood. I didn't mind because the heat was great but the smell of wood was even better.

Sure beats forced air heat!


----------



## winwintoo

groovetube said:


> I love woodstoves. When I was much younger we had a nice potbelly and it was my job to go split the wood. I didn't mind because the heat was great but the smell of wood was even better.
> 
> Sure beats forced air heat!


Home made bread toasted over red hot coals in the wood stove.


----------



## winwintoo

Now I want a cinnamon bun.


----------



## Sonal

winwintoo said:


> Now I want a cinnamon bun.


Now I want a cinnamon bun too!


----------



## johnp

Sonal said:


> Now I want a cinnamon bun too!


Me too!!

Jean just told me she once cooked a turkey 'on' the top of a potbelly wood stove, at one of the rural locations where she was located 'back when'.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I love woodstoves. When I was much younger we had a nice potbelly and it was my job to go split the wood. I didn't mind because the heat was great but the smell of wood was even better.
> 
> Sure beats forced air heat!


I use it during the late fall, winter and early spring mainly, burning wood I have collected over the year. Anyone who is doing a reno will find me in their driveway taking scraps of wood from their dumpster to use as firewood.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Now I want a cinnamon bun.





Sonal said:


> Now I want a cinnamon bun too!


Coming right up, mes amis.

How is Life treating both of you today?

Margaret, how is your sister these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Me too!!
> 
> Jean just told me she once cooked a turkey 'on' the top of a potbelly wood stove, at one of the rural locations where she was located 'back when'.


John, good thing I made a dozen.

How are you and Jean today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, good thing I made a dozen. How are you and Jean today?


Heh, we're quite well Marc .. thanks for asking, and hoping it's been much the same your way. 

We've been into our daily activities ... and having a bright and dry, rather pretty, early-fall day to do so. 

And a good dinner on-the-menu ... (after a rather miserable soup yesterday!!) ... for she, a fish fillet, for me, a pork steak .. with baked potatos, and acorn squash. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Heh, we're quite well Marc .. thanks for asking, and hoping it's been much the same your way.
> 
> We've been into our daily activities ... and having a bright and dry, rather pretty, early-fall day to do so.
> 
> And a good dinner on-the-menu ... (after a rather miserable soup yesterday!!) ... for she, a fish fillet, for me, a pork steak .. with baked potatos, and acorn squash.
> 
> Cheers!


Sounds like a grand meal, John.


----------



## SINC

I cook turkeys (12 - 15 lbs) when out camping on our small Weber BBQ. If you want to see an entire campground coming over to ask, "what's that smell? What are ye cookin'? Try that one day.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, mes amis.
> 
> How is Life treating both of you today?
> 
> Margaret, how is your sister these days?


Thanks for the cinnamon bun!

My sister has only a few treatments left. The treatments are working, but they start to grind toward the end. She is keeping positive and hopeful. Our youngest brother is flying in tonight for a short visit. He always cheers Emily up.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Thanks for the cinnamon bun!
> 
> My sister has only a few treatments left. The treatments are working, but they start to grind toward the end. She is keeping positive and hopeful. Our youngest brother is flying in tonight for a short visit. He always cheers Emily up.


Good to hear that you sister in the final phase of her treatments, Margaret.


----------



## bse5150

Oh yes, jolly good.


----------



## SINC

That is real good news Margaret, thanks for the update.


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> Thanks for the cinnamon bun!
> 
> My sister has only a few treatments left. The treatments are working, but they start to grind toward the end. She is keeping positive and hopeful. Our youngest brother is flying in tonight for a short visit. He always cheers Emily up.



That's good to hear and keeping positive with a good attitude sure helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's good to hear and keeping positive with a good attitude sure helps.


Coming from you, Patrick, makes it even more meaningful.

How are you feeling today? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Have a good night G.

I'm told the cement pour (oh my god... finally) is scheduled to start for 10am. I think I may get the hell out of here and may go back to work.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Coming from you, Patrick, makes it even more meaningful.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Paix, mon ami.



Thanks Mark.

I get tired easily but it's nice to be home since last Friday.

An in-home nurse comes by each morning to administer the intravenous antibiotics and check or change the dressing on the incision. A very welcome service.

So far I'm keeping busy with the iPad my son leant me and trying to learn how it works with iOS 7, as it's nice and portable.

It is an iDevice, and not a computer than one can get a lot of work done on, but maybe that's just my impression.

Anyway, I'm very thankful to have it to use and I haven't turned my iMac on yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Have a good night G.
> 
> I'm told the cement pour (oh my god... finally) is scheduled to start for 10am. I think I may get the hell out of here and may go back to work.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Mark.
> 
> I get tired easily but it's nice to be home since last Friday.
> 
> An in-home nurse comes by each morning to administer the intravenous antibiotics and check or change the dressing on the incision. A very welcome service.
> 
> So far I'm keeping busy with the iPad my son leant me and trying to learn how it works with iOS 7, as it's nice and portable.
> 
> It is an iDevice, and not a computer than one can get a lot of work done on, but maybe that's just my impression.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very thankful to have it to use and I haven't turned my iMac on yet.


Good to hear, Patrick. Take each day as it comes. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee brewing and decide upon what to make for breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Am I a ghost??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Teaching the Language of Everyday Life : TEACH Magazine

Rp, and interesting article.


----------



## groovetube

good morning G. Early morning here, waiting for the guys to get here for the final day on the basement floor. (I hope!) It seems like forever.

It'll be nice to have things return to normal (somewhat) and not have to deal with major dust.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a cool morning here at 0°. See the ultimate LEGO machine on our video on SAP today. This afternoon is my first appointment with the gastroenterologist at the local hospital outpatient clinic. Not something high on my list of to-dos, but must be done nevertheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning G. Early morning here, waiting for the guys to get here for the final day on the basement floor. (I hope!) It seems like forever.
> 
> It'll be nice to have things return to normal (somewhat) and not have to deal with major dust.


Morning, Tim. I hate dust, especially gyprock wall dust. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a cool morning here at 0°. See the ultimate LEGO machine on our video on SAP today. This afternoon is my first appointment with the gastroenterologist at the local hospital outpatient clinic. Not something high on my list of to-dos, but must be done nevertheless.


Good luck with the doctor's visit and appointment, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a cool morning here at 0°. See the ultimate LEGO machine on our video on SAP today. This afternoon is my first appointment with the gastroenterologist at the local hospital outpatient clinic. Not something high on my list of to-dos, but must be done nevertheless.


Re What Is That Anyway? It's a Bic pen that is used to rewind the tape. Worked perfectly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here are some more pics of Cabot Tower to go with the one posted on SAP from the person from Red Deer. You may use them on SAP if you give me credit, and say that St.John's is not a maritime province but one of the four Atlantic provinces. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, those are great shots. I took your wording above and edited in a week bit to read as follows: "Here are some more pics of Cabot Tower to go with the one posted on SAP from the person from Red Deer. Please note that Newfoundland and Labrador is not a maritime province, but one of the four Atlantic provinces. Marc Glassman, St. John's, NL.

Note I changed your words 'St. John's' to Newfoundland and Labrador.

Is this OK with you? Then I will run it tomorrow so it is current to the Red Deer shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, those are great shots. I took your wording above and edited in a week bit to read as follows: "Here are some more pics of Cabot Tower to go with the one posted on SAP from the person from Red Deer. Please note that Newfoundland and Labrador is not a maritime province, but one of the four Atlantic provinces. Marc Glassman, St. John's, NL.
> 
> Note I changed your words 'St. John's' to Newfoundland and Labrador.
> 
> Is this OK with you? Then I will run it tomorrow so it is current to the Red Deer shot.


OK with me. That canon in the sunset is no longer atop Cabot Tower, but it was back in 1977 when I took the picture. The rising sun has Signal Hill to the left, but Cabot Tower is there if the picture took more of a picture to the left. The sunrise was on the equinox back in Sept., 1977. The last picture is of St.John's and the harbor taken from the outlook on Cabot Tower.


----------



## Dr.G.

If walking is good for your health, the letter carrier would be immortal.
A whale swims all day, only eats fish, drinks water, but is still fat.
A rabbit runs and hops and only lives 15 years,
A tortoise doesn't run and does mostly nothing, yet it lives for 150 years.

And you tell me to exercise?? I don't think so.

Now that I'm older here's what I've discovered: 

1. I started out with nothing, and I still have most of it.
2. My wild oats are mostly enjoyed with prunes and all-bran.
3. I finally got my head together, and now my body is falling apart.
4. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded. 
5. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.
6. If all is not lost, then where the heck is it ?
7. It was a whole lot easier to get older than to get wiser.
8. I wish the buck really did stop here; I sure could use a few of them.
9. It's hard to make a comeback when you haven't been anywhere.
10. If God wanted me to touch my toes, he'd have put them on my knees .
11. When I'm finally holding all the right cards, everyone wants to play chess.
12. It's not hard to meet expenses . . . they're everywhere.
13. The only difference between a rut and a grave is the depth.
14. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.
15. Have I posted this in The Shang before????????

Just grant me the senility to forget the people I never liked, the good fortune to remember the ones I do, and the eyesight to tell the difference.


----------



## pm-r

That's great and thanks for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's great and thanks for it.


......... and so very true, Patrick.

How are you feeling today? Or, have I already asked you this question?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> If walking is good for your health, the letter carrier would be immortal.
> A whale swims all day, only eats fish, drinks water, but is still fat.
> A rabbit runs and hops and only lives 15 years,
> A tortoise doesn't run and does mostly nothing, yet it lives for 150 years.
> 
> And you tell me to exercise?? I don't think so.
> 
> Now that I'm older here's what I've discovered:
> 
> 1. I started out with nothing, and I still have most of it.
> 2. My wild oats are mostly enjoyed with prunes and all-bran.
> 3. I finally got my head together, and now my body is falling apart.
> 4. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.
> 5. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.
> 6. If all is not lost, then where the heck is it ?
> 7. It was a whole lot easier to get older than to get wiser.
> 8. I wish the buck really did stop here; I sure could use a few of them.
> 9. It's hard to make a comeback when you haven't been anywhere.
> 10. If God wanted me to touch my toes, he'd have put them on my knees .
> 11. When I'm finally holding all the right cards, everyone wants to play chess.
> 12. It's not hard to meet expenses . . . they're everywhere.
> 13. The only difference between a rut and a grave is the depth.
> 14. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.
> 15. Have I posted this in The Shang before????????
> 
> *Just grant me the senility to forget the people I never liked, the good fortune to remember the ones I do, and the eyesight to tell the difference.*


nice take on the S prayer!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> nice take on the S prayer!


Well, God can grant me serenity as well, gt. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well, after waiting five months to get an appointment with the gastroenterologist today, it took all of 10 minutes and all I got was a bunch of paperwork on how to prep myself for the big event and a rec for a blood test. The colonoscopy procedure will be done when my name comes to the top of the new waiting list I was put on and I was told not to expect the procedure for at least another six months. Sigh, hurry up and wait is all I do it seems.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just finished up SAP for the day and tomorrow's edition too. Today we feature Marc's pics of St. John's, a guy whose house taps are plumbed with cold beer and *gasp*, a hamburger in a tin? Surely not!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, after waiting five months to get an appointment with the gastroenterologist today, it took all of 10 minutes and all I got was a bunch of paperwork on how to prep myself for the big event and a rec for a blood test. The colonoscopy procedure will be done when my name comes to the top of the new waiting list I was put on and I was told not to expect the procedure for at least another six months. Sigh, hurry up and wait is all I do it seems.


Sorry to hear of this wait, Don. Why all the "hurry up and wait" routine?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the pics of Signal Hill looked quite good on SAP this morning. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing as I start to prepare our TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some more SAP material???


----------



## groovetube

driving through germany we always got a kick out of the german signs for exit, 'Ausfahrt' 

Making for some silly requests for stopping off in them.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of this wait, Don. Why all the "hurry up and wait" routine?


Marc, ours is a regional hospital and serves a wide area around us including a big slice of Edmonton since there is no hospital in north Edmonton at all. 

Ann was talking with the nurse in charge while I was in with the doc and was told they had 79 patients to 'get through' the outpatient clinic in her eight hour shift. This for five specialists that work out of the clinic, so the demand is very heavy. The ward has jut six beds separated only by a curtain and four procedure rooms for patients.

If it is like that every day, doing the math says in six months they will process over 14,000 patients before they get to me.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some more SAP material???


Great one Marc, merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> driving through germany we always got a kick out of the german signs for exit, 'Ausfahrt'
> 
> Making for some silly requests for stopping off in them.


Good one, Tim. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, ours is a regional hospital and serves a wide area around us including a big slice of Edmonton since there is no hospital in north Edmonton at all.
> 
> Ann was talking with the nurse in charge while I was in with the doc and was told they had 79 patients to 'get through' the outpatient clinic in her eight hour shift. This for five specialists that work out of the clinic, so the demand is very heavy. The ward has jut six beds separated only by a curtain and four procedure rooms for patients.
> 
> If it is like that every day, doing the math says in six months they will process over 14,000 patients before they get to me.


Man, I thought that wait times were difficult here in NL, but it is nothing compared to what you have to do re your procedure. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Sad day here in town, a seven-year-old boy hit and killed by a school bus a few blocks from our house just before 9:00 a.m. I cannot imagine the pain his parents and family must be feeling.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sad day here in town, a seven-year-old boy hit and killed by a school bus a few blocks from our house just before 9:00 a.m. I cannot imagine the pain his parents and family must be feeling.


Very sad news, Don. Was he killed by the school bus or someone not obeying the rules of the road around a stopped school bus? :-(


----------



## SINC

He was crossing the street at an intersection in a crosswalk when the school bus turned right from the street parallel with his walking direction and drove over him and pinned him under the bus. I doubt the school bus driver saw him since he was small and it was a large 45 passenger bus. Not sure if he stepped into the bus's path or had the light and the bus was at fault. Either way he is gone, a tragedy for all including the driver who must feel terrible. Most school bus drivers here are female and Moms themselves, although the driver's ID has not been released, nor the boy's. A lot of lives were changed here today, and not for the better.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> He was crossing the street at an intersection in a crosswalk when the school bus turned right from the street parallel with his walking direction and drove over him and pinned him under the bus. I doubt the school bus driver saw him since he was small and it was a large 45 passenger bus. Not sure if he stepped into the bus's path or had the light and the bus was at fault. Either way he is gone, a tragedy for all including the driver who must feel terrible. Most school bus drivers here are female and Moms themselves, although the driver's ID has not been released, nor the boy's. A lot of lives were changed here today, and not for the better.


Incredibly sad. As you say the driver must feel almost as devastated as the parents! 

I don't think people of my generation truly appreciated being able to walk to school, all the way from Kindergarten through Grade 12.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> He was crossing the street at an intersection in a crosswalk when the school bus turned right from the street parallel with his walking direction and drove over him and pinned him under the bus. I doubt the school bus driver saw him since he was small and it was a large 45 passenger bus. Not sure if he stepped into the bus's path or had the light and the bus was at fault. Either way he is gone, a tragedy for all including the driver who must feel terrible. Most school bus drivers here are female and Moms themselves, although the driver's ID has not been released, nor the boy's. A lot of lives were changed here today, and not for the better.


Sad, but all too true, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## CubaMark

_Apologies if this has been posted before - I'm not as frequent a visitor to the Shang as I'd like to be...
_*
Dr. G: You put those doxies to work yet?*





> The heyday for this form of animal power was the 1800′s. The devices used for animal power, especially for dogs, kept getting more and more sophisticated culminating in many patent applications in the 1870′s and 1880′s. Some of these inventions involved improved footing for the animal and designs to keep the animal in the centre of the track. At the start of the 19th century, simple low speed gearing was used but as the century progressed, many forms of gearing were developed.


_If you do a search for "dog powered butter churn" you'll find dozens of links to the furry little kitchen helpers..._

(Hannibal Kennels Newfoundland Dogs)


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, CM. The main work our doxies do is serve as guard dogs ................. mainly guarding the spot where they nap and certainly guarding their food bowl. 

How is Life treating you these days, mi amigo?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to get the coffee brewing prior to making breakfast.


----------



## groovetube

whoa. Here I thought I'd be the first in this morning. Good morning dr. G. Can't sleep much, I got up a 4:20am this morning (no pun there intended)

Hell of a week, still some more fun to come. My basement floor was poured on thursday, they were here trowling until midnight, it's about dry enough now to walk on. I have the heating/air company here on tuesday to reinstall the furnace, and redo all the ceiling ducts to place them sideways against the wall. I ended up with a ceiling height of 6'11 to 7'1 which is decent. What a process. It took 5 weeks, it was slowed down after the discovery of the crumbled footing at the back requiring repair, and a few other challenges, but I'm one big step closer to a studio in the basement.

I have so much to do this weekend, so hopefully after a little reading I can drop off for another couple hours of sleep. SO I'll need to wait on that coffee for a bit


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> whoa. Here I thought I'd be the first in this morning. Good morning dr. G. Can't sleep much, I got up a 4:20am this morning (no pun there intended)
> 
> Hell of a week, still some more fun to come. My basement floor was poured on thursday, they were here trowling until midnight, it's about dry enough now to walk on. I have the heating/air company here on tuesday to reinstall the furnace, and redo all the ceiling ducts to place them sideways against the wall. I ended up with a ceiling height of 6'11 to 7'1 which is decent. What a process. It took 5 weeks, it was slowed down after the discovery of the crumbled footing at the back requiring repair, and a few other challenges, but I'm one big step closer to a studio in the basement.
> 
> I have so much to do this weekend, so hopefully after a little reading I can drop off for another couple hours of sleep. SO I'll need to wait on that coffee for a bit


Sounds like progress is being made, Tim. Kudos. Hopefully, this will turn out into a grand studio for you. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I too am up early (3:30 here) and got SAP online. It is jam packed today with all kinds of great "stuff". Marc, you and perhaps John should watch the video today on how to make a great soup. I tried it and it is to die for. Yummy! Also a smile with 'The Job Interview'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. I too am up early (3:30 here) and got SAP online. It is jam packed today with all kinds of great "stuff". Marc, you and perhaps John should watch the video today on how to make a great soup. I tried it and it is to die for. Yummy! Also a smile with 'The Job Interview'.


Morning, Don. Once is gets colder here, I shall try that recipe for Potato Soup, which I love.

Honesty ..................... :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Marc, you won't regret trying that potato soup. It is so rich, creamy and tasty I could not believe it, but it sure will stick to the bottom of the pot unless you stir it all the time.


----------



## winwintoo

4 A.M.

I heard traffic on our street and ignored it. Then there were sirens. Then the back-up beeps of some big vehicle. I got up to look. There was an accident in front of our building.

So what, you ask?

Our street has been closed all summer. They tore up the road to replace sewer pipes. There is no pavement. Both ends of the street are blocked with numerous barricades.

Might as well have coffee....


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> 4 A.M.
> 
> I heard traffic on our street and ignored it. Then there were sirens. Then the back-up beeps of some big vehicle. I got up to look. There was an accident in front of our building.
> 
> So what, you ask?
> 
> Our street has been closed all summer. They tore up the road to replace sewer pipes. There is no pavement. Both ends of the street are blocked with numerous barricades.
> 
> Might as well have coffee....


Coming right up, Margaret. How are you and your sister feeling today, other than you being tired?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Margaret. How are you and your sister feeling today, other than you being tired?


Good morning Marc. Thanks for the coffee.

My sister is doing very well. Only a couple more treatments and she should be good to go. She's very upbeat these days, which seems to be half the battle.

We had a brief visit this week with my youngest brother and his wife. They run marathons. I don't run marathons. Trying to keep up with them is exhausting, in a good way.


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> 4 A.M.
> 
> I heard traffic on our street and ignored it. Then there were sirens. Then the back-up beeps of some big vehicle. I got up to look. There was an accident in front of our building.
> 
> So what, you ask?
> 
> Our street has been closed all summer. They tore up the road to replace sewer pipes. There is no pavement. Both ends of the street are blocked with numerous barricades.
> 
> Might as well have coffee....



It seems that quite a few are up early this am.

It sounds like some ATV was being used and got stuck on your street. Or some drunk driver missed seeing the barricades. ;-)


----------



## winwintoo

pm-r said:


> It seems that quite a few are up early this am.
> 
> It sounds like some ATV was being used and got stuck on your street. Or some drunk driver missed seeing the barricades. ;-)


Nah, it was a white crew cab truck. It was sideways on the muddy street. I was awake so I entertained myself watching them load the truck on a flatbed. It isn't the first idiot that drove there. Because they've cut down to clay, where they're trying to drive is about a foot below normal street level and there is a sheer drop. 

Fools.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Marc. Thanks for the coffee.
> 
> My sister is doing very well. Only a couple more treatments and she should be good to go. She's very upbeat these days, which seems to be half the battle.
> 
> We had a brief visit this week with my youngest brother and his wife. They run marathons. I don't run marathons. Trying to keep up with them is exhausting, in a good way.


Good to hear that you sister's attitude is "upbeat". True, that is "half the battle". Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

When I saw this headline, my first thought was Marc's house. To my relief, it was not:

Lunenburg fire guts 100-year-old building - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When I saw this headline, my first thought was Marc's house. To my relief, it was not:
> 
> Lunenburg fire guts 100-year-old building - Nova Scotia - CBC News


Thanks for the thought, Don. I saw all this news last night and this morning. It took place less than one kilometer from where we live. If you click on the google map in this URL and downsize it a bit to see where Montague Street is in Lunenburg and follow the street nearly to the end, you will see how close it was to our home.

One of Lunenburg's Finest! | 95 Dufferin Street, Lunenburg | File #29


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> When I saw this headline, my first thought was Marc's house. To my relief, it was not:
> 
> Lunenburg fire guts 100-year-old building - Nova Scotia - CBC News


I watched some of the CBC news coverage early this morning. A shame for the damage that did happen, but good to see the fire fighters were able to confine the damage to the one building.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I watched some of the CBC news coverage early this morning. A shame for the damage that did happen, but good to see the fire fighters were able to confine the damage to the one building.


True.

How are you and Jean doing today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going out for a birthday meal tonight since Deborah won't be here for my birthday on the 7th. So, it should be a fine evening. Speak with all of you later.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Going out for a birthday meal tonight since Deborah won't be here for my birthday on the 7th. So, it should be a fine evening. Speak with all of you later.


Enjoy Marc ... sounds like a good evening planned.

We (Jean, daughter, and I) did dim sum this morning ... and as usual, enjoyed our time together and ate well. We feel so fortunate to have found a place we enjoy so much. Many of the Saturday morning 'regulars' were there this morning, plus a few new faces. The place was full not very long after it opened - they must be doing something right, eh!!

Jean's still struggling with the back muscle spasms, and the like, but doing her 'things' to counteract as much as she can. There are good times, and not so good times. 

Catch you later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, John. Hope Jean if feeling a bit better in the days to come. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My pre-birthday meal went very well. See you all tomorrow for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## groovetube

pancakes'n'maple syrop'n'blueberries'n'whipped cream'n'eggs over easy'n'mmmmmm-bacon'n'sausage'n'COFEEEEEE pleeeeeaaasseeee!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Time to start Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


Morning all. Two hard-boiled eggs, coffee, and rye bread toast (w/peanut butter) would be just fine for me. Thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> pancakes'n'maple syrop'n'blueberries'n'whipped cream'n'eggs over easy'n'mmmmmm-bacon'n'sausage'n'COFEEEEEE pleeeeeaaasseeee!


Sounds good, Tim. Coming right up. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Two hard-boiled eggs, coffee, and rye bread toast (w/peanut butter) would be just fine for me. Thanks Marc.


Morning, John. This too sounds good, although I am not a hard-boiled egg fan. Coming right up.

How are you and Jean this morning?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds good, Tim. Coming right up. How are you today?


not bad and you? Loads of reno work today again, the chop saw is going to see some heavy use today. There is so much to do before the cold weather hits soon externally too.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> not bad and you? Loads of reno work today again, the chop saw is going to see some heavy use today. There is so much to do before the cold weather hits soon externally too.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Today's sunshine and 18C temps shall find me outside in the garden once I get Deborah to the airport.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. This too sounds good, although I am not a hard-boiled egg fan. Coming right up. How are you and Jean this morning?


Doing just fine Marc ... after a rather decent sleep. Killing time now, while Jean continues with hers.

A little packing today - we're heading off with daughter for another short getaway in Harrison. It's a 2-night package deal, that includes our room, breakfast for the two mornings, and one dinner. And of course, all the soaks in the hot springs pools that we desire!! Expect it to be cool and wet there .. but the water and our get together there should be warm.

Have a great Sunday all. Expecting heavy rain showers and strong winds here -- it's definitely looking, feeling, and behaving like fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, mon ami. Hope the hot springs are helpful for Jean.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a nice day in store for us with some refreshing showers. Also the Riders/Allouettes game at 11:00 a.m. Have to get out there and empty the holding tanks in the motor home and add some water to the tanks before the game. The beer is chilling in the fridge and my neighbour will arrive at game time to assist in making it disappear.

Don't miss the dolphin, tangled in fishing line, ask a human for help in our video on SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Shall check out SAP soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I have been cleaning out my garage for the past few hours, and still have a lot to go. Still, with sunshine and 21C temps, I am going to have a shower and then a beer for 4PM High Tea. Any takers to join me .................. for a beer?


----------



## Dr.G.

A picture of one of our doxie pups from two litters ago who is now grown up ................... and has taken the life of a pirate. Sadly, he was one of our best delivery doxies of the Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

About time to get the coffee brewing. Any requests for breakfast when you rise and shine?


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming. I am taking my coffee outside and posting on my iPad2.


----------



## SINC

Much too cold to do that here Marc, and struggling to get to double digits today. Today on SAP a haircut prank, a video for cat people and more puns for Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. It is supposed to be sunny and 24C here today, which is like summer. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and Don and et al. Will spend most of today avoiding anything Breaking Bad as we've not seen the last 8 episodes. Went to see Rush yesterday ...great movie! It actually has a story line. Well worth seeing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and Don and et al. Will spend most of today avoiding anything Breaking Bad as we've not seen the last 8 episodes. Went to see Rush yesterday ...great movie! It actually has a story line. Well worth seeing.


Afternoon, Rp. I shall not spoil the ending of BB, but you are in for a treat.

How is the lit review progressing?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. I shall not spoil the ending of BB, but you are in for a treat.
> 
> How is the lit review progressing?


Hi Marc, I'm hoping to have my review s an early Xmas gift........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm hoping to have my review s an early Xmas gift........


Sounds like a plan, Rp. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished for the day. Mowed the lawn and spent most of the afternoon cleaning out the junk that has been piling up in my garage for 16 years. What a mess. Still, it needs to be done and today was warm enough to work in there without being cold.


----------



## groovetube

Afternoon G. Spent most of yesterday building a solid oak cabinet that I'm recessing into the new wall I built in my living reno which I finished, Rubbed flat black into it, and now giving it coats of urethane. Looks splendid. Hopefully, I'll get it slipped into place by later tonight.

We get our furnace reinstalled tomorrow, and I have some bones to pick with the basement guys they won't be happy when I demand a few items to be redone. Should be a fun day.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Afternoon G. Spent most of yesterday building a solid oak cabinet that I'm recessing into the new wall I built in my living reno which I finished, Rubbed flat black into it, and now giving it coats of urethane. Looks splendid. Hopefully, I'll get it slipped into place by later tonight.
> 
> We get our furnace reinstalled tomorrow, and I have some bones to pick with the basement guys they won't be happy when I demand a few items to be redone. Should be a fun day.


Sounds like progress, Tim. There are times when I wished I was more able to repair/build things around the house. I am getting a bit better at painting .......... and cleaning up is my forte. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

that would be my wife's. SHe has the magic gift of making things disappear. Me, I can really make a mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> that would be my wife's. SHe has the magic gift of making things disappear. Me, I can really make a mess.


Well, the deal here is my wife will wall paper, since she does that well, she and my son do the cooking, and I clean up. I get the best part of both deals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I have an early appointment to get some routine blood work done tomorrow morning. See you all then and there. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang! 

I hope all are well. I'm so far behind now on the Shang news, that I may never catch up. 

It's definitely feeling like fall here in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang!
> 
> I hope all are well. I'm so far behind now on the Shang news, that I may never catch up.
> 
> It's definitely feeling like fall here in Calgary.


Morning, Kim. So good to see you here in The Shang once again. Don't fret about catching up.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Was outside with my telescope once again this morning. At 15C with clear skies and no wind, it is a pre-birthday treat for me to be able to see the morning sky and all the stars/planets that are out when I am usually asleep and trying to stay warm.

I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good right about now. Our daily gif on SAP today is perhaps the most unusual catch you will ever see by a pitcher in baseball. If you love Ravel's Bolero, our video today is not to be missed in stunning HD too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good right about now. Our daily gif on SAP today is perhaps the most unusual catch you will ever see by a pitcher in baseball. If you love Ravel's Bolero, our video today is not to be missed in stunning HD too.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.

Yes, an amazing catch .................. and I thought the Ravel clip was unique as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and very sunny at just past noon. Going to go outside and work in the garage once again. Might be hot enough once again for a 4PM High Beer time event. We shall see.


----------



## groovetube

oh I'd be into that for sure G! Have a good day.

Waiting for the HVAC guys to come and reinstall our furnace.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> oh I'd be into that for sure G! Have a good day.
> 
> Waiting for the HVAC guys to come and reinstall our furnace.


You're on, Tim. Just came in for some water. It's 23C and very sunny at 2PM here and I was outside painting a side of the house in the shade. It's cooler in the garage, but I have already done my daily quota of cleaning out there.

So, how is Life treating you other than reno/furnace woes?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is this too risqué for SAP????

Tonsils vs. Circumcision

Two little boys are going to the hospital the next day for operations.
Theirs will be first on the schedule.
The older boy leans over and asks, "What are you having done?"
The second boy says, "I'm getting my tonsils out, and I'm afraid."
The first boy says, "You've got nothing to worry about. 
I had that done when I was four. They put you to sleep, and when you wake up, they give you lots of Jell-O and ice cream. It's a breeze."

The second boy then asks, "What are you going in for?"
The first boy says, "Circumcision."
"Whoa!" the smaller boy replies.
"Good luck, buddy. I had that done when I was born. Couldn't walk for a year."


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone following the baseball playoffs? Now that the SF Giants are out, I would like to see Cleveland, who has not won a world series since 1948, or Detroit, who has not won since 1984 (with Sparky Anderson as manager) win it all. I was 4 days old the last time Cleveland won, so they are due. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, be glad that you don't live in Edmonton, since this is the EC forecast for that city tonight -- "Periods of rain becoming mixed with wet snow overnight. Wind northwest 20 km/h becoming light this evening. Low plus 1." Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at 412PM. Finished off my first 4PM High Beer, and think that I shall save the rest for later. Sent Tim his brew via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah tells me that this is the center of downtown Lunenburg, and about a 15 minute slow walk from our new home, which is out of the picture but is above this photograph.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, two of the doxies we sold to a wonderful family here in town informed us that Rosie and Lola were arrested for sitting on a park bench. There is a law here in St.John's, dating back to 1915, that German bred dogs were not allowed to sit on park benches in public parks. Luckily, we got a good criminal lawyer, and a jury of their peers found them not guilty since they were not bred in Germany.


----------



## groovetube

cute. The 6 on the bench is great.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah tells me that this is the center of downtown Lunenburg, and about a 15 minute slow walk from our new home, which is out of the picture but is above this photograph.



Nice shot.

That picture reminds me of some model railroad layouts and their detailed towns. 

The only thing missing is a train and railway tracks.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> cute. The 6 on the bench is great.


Yes, to get any doxie to sit on a bench, let alone to serve on a jury, is an amazing feat.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice shot.
> 
> That picture reminds me of some model railroad layouts and their detailed towns.
> 
> The only thing missing is a train and railway tracks.


Evening, Patrick. How are you feeling today?

Yes, Lunenburg's "old town" was laid out by the British. We live in the area called "new town", where the lots are larger as are the home. Still, everything moves out from the waterfront and harbor, which is the lifeblood of Lunenburg to this day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start making the OtHD Breakfast. However, first some coffee might be in order.


----------



## groovetube

good morning G. Coffee is indeed in order.

Spent last night pulling down the entire bulk head for the heating/return ducts from the ceiling of my basement, I'm going to have them redone sideways against the wall to get them off the ceiling, I have to clean and get it all up and picked up this morning before the basement guys get here at 10. Considering my options for insulation, spray foam is probably the best, but boy is it expensive.


----------



## SINC

Fall is in full swing here and the annual leaf pick job has already begun. Interesting how the pano feature works on the iPhone 5. I was standing in the middle of my rear driveway and shot in a sweep from left to right. You can just see the edges of the driveway on each side of the photo. And no, that is not a corner, it is all right across the street, parallel to our property. Interesting effect indeed and shows off the fall colours.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning G. Coffee is indeed in order.
> 
> Spent last night pulling down the entire bulk head for the heating/return ducts from the ceiling of my basement, I'm going to have them redone sideways against the wall to get them off the ceiling, I have to clean and get it all up and picked up this morning before the basement guys get here at 10. Considering my options for insulation, spray foam is probably the best, but boy is it expensive.


Morning, Tim. Coffee coming right up. Sounds like a great deal of hard work. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice shot, Don. All things here are still green and lush. 17C temps at just past 11AM.


----------



## groovetube

yes. I had a go for a while and back up for some more coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> yes. I had a go for a while and back up for some more coffee.


I shall keep a fresh pot brewing just for you, Tim. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the coffee brewing and breakfast started. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a bit early for brekkie yet, but the coffee will do nicely. Walking a tightrope between two moving semis? See it in our video today as well as when insults had class and our recipe for green tomato and onion pickles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Breakfast shall be there when you rise and shine.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's pretty breezy out there, but who's complaining? The sun is lovely! It's already 21 degrees in Lunenburg and 18C here in St.John's! Weather like this is always a treat, but it's especially exciting today. You see, today is October 3rd. It is said that "le 3 fait le mois". The kind of weather you get on the 3rd of the month is an indication of the weather for the month ahead! I really hope so. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Back from our Harrison Hot Springs getway -- will drop a couple of shots (taken with the iPad2).

A good time was had by all ... with good food and drink, fresh air and exercise, and a very many relaxing soaks in the hot spring pools at the Resort. The weather was mostly damp, with frequent showers, but there was nothing severe, and it remained quite mild. It was better than we expected .. so no complaints.

Here are a couple of shots I manged to catch between showers -- the section of the resort where we stayed (with Jean on the balcony indicating our room), and some shots of the nearby pools, with one shot looking down from the balcony of our room.

Will catch up on what's been happening on The Shang, et al tomorow.

Heh, some sunshine here ... I feel a balcony break coming up!!

Good wishes everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a great spot, John. Hope it helps Jean's back. Retirement must be a blast. Someday ..................


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a great spot, John. Hope it helps Jean's back. Retirement must be a blast. Someday ..................


Yes .. and it's only just short of a couple of hours (driving time) away from us. 

We all enjoyed the hot spring pools, but for Jean, they truly seemed to provide relief, and sure seemed to work their wonders. 

On another positive note, I finally managed to get around and capture a good many photos of things and places visited during past trips, to use on some of my previous reviews. And with the weather being as it was, I managed to capture several rather decent shots.

Re: retirement. I used to use the following signature on an audio/video forum: "everything looks and sounds better when you're retired". Not sure it really does ... but it's been working for me!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes .. and it's only just short of a couple of hours (driving time) away from us.
> 
> We all enjoyed the hot spring pools, but for Jean, they truly seemed to provide relief, and sure seemed to work their wonders.
> 
> On another positive note, I finally managed to get around and capture a good many photos of things and places visited during past trips, to use on some of my previous reviews. And with the weather being as it was, I managed to capture several rather decent shots.
> 
> Re: retirement. I used to use the following signature on an audio/video forum: "everything looks and sounds better when you're retired". Not sure it really does ... but it's been working for me!!!


Good to hear that the hot springs are helping Jean.

Well, I have been working since I was 16 and I turn 65 next week. I figure that if I retire on Dec.31st, 2014, I will have put in 37+ years here at Memorial.


----------



## SINC

You just have to love fall here:


----------



## Dr.G.

Great colors, Don. Everything is green and lush here and our leaves won't start to turn for another month or so. I do love fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

For all the Giants fans out there. Oct. 3rd, 1951 ...................

The Shot Heard 'Round The World - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind pounding against the house woke me up early. Decided to get the doxies outside before the gusts got over 110km/h. I shall start our TGIF coffee now, with breakfast to come later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, try not to get blown away today. Just finished up SAP and you will be very interested to see our video this morning called 'My Shoes'. Also an amusing yarn about a guy who lost his last name.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall not get blown away, but I can't say as much for the doxies. At least it is sunny outside.


----------



## SINC

I think I could use that coffee now. I have been bothered by a very sore collar bone the past month or so and the doc had me get it x-rayed yesterday. He says I either have to go on anti inflammatory pills or get a cortisone shot, but wanted the x-ray to be sure nothing else is wrong. After they shot both sides, they had me hold two bags of weights, one in each hand. I would guess they were about 10 lbs. I could feel my right side pull and hurt when holding them and it is now much worse than it was before. Not so sure about the anti inflammatory pills, they mess with my heart meds, but I've never had a cortisone shot. I recall you saying you had one for your knee, did I not Marc? Does it work?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think I could use that coffee now. I have been bothered by a very sore collar bone the past month or so and the doc had me get it x-rayed yesterday. He says I either have to go on anti inflammatory pills or get a cortisone shot, but wanted the x-ray to be sure nothing else is wrong. After they shot both sides, they had me hold two bags of weights, one in each hand. I would guess they were about 10 lbs. I could feel my right side pull and hurt when holding them and it is now much worse than it was before. Not so sure about the anti inflammatory pills, they mess with my heart meds, but I've never had a cortisone shot. I recall you saying you had one for your knee, did I not Marc? Does it work?


I have not had the cortisone shots in my knees for nearly two years now, but when I got them three times a year, it was amazing how the pain went away. It is painful when getting it in the knee, but I don't think that the collar bone area would be as painful. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from the Globe and Mail --
"Moment in time: Oct. 4, 1957: First episode of Leave it to Beaver airs -- The Grade 2 classroom consensus makes Beaver imagine the worst about a note from his teacher, and he plots his escape from civilization's constraints without knowing where he went wrong. Theodore "Beaver" Cleaver and Huck Finn had a lot in common. A 1950s TV series set in the absurdly normal town of Mayfield will never get the full Twain treatment, but the show's child-centred awkwardness with an over-ordered world transcended sitcom stereotypes. The storytelling was patient and pensive rather than jokey as Beaver's attempts to make sense of things constantly led him astray. Open the note? That would be dishonest, says his brother and moral guide, Wally, as they go to elaborate lengths to fake the obligatory evening bath demanded by their all-wise yet oblivious parents." -- John Allemang


----------



## Dr.G.

Sausage Dogs & the Enchanted Forest - YouTube

This movie should do to doxies as the Lord of the Rings trilogy did for hobbits.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> You just have to love fall here:


... I like the colours of fall as well, but they're still to come ... here's a little of the colour we experienced in Harrison Hot Springs earlier this week ..


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, John. Too bad you only had a couple of days there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow (I hope, if the power/fiber op lines don't come down). Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang, 

Nice pictures John. Harrison is such a pleasant area to visit. 

Sorry about your collar bone Don. Hope you find a solution that works quickly for you. 

Marc - I hope you don't get 6 doxies to the wind tonight! 

I am still very busy - working about 60 hours a week these days....and I was supposed to be part time. If that's part time, I couldn't hack full time. 

Hope all are well for the most part here in the Shang.


----------



## SINC

Hi Kim, miss your wit here, thanks for dropping in.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Don - I miss it here too. Just not enough time to get to all the things I want to do. 

I did just visit SAP for the first time in a few weeks - Looking good, as usual.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> Nice pictures John. Harrison is such a pleasant area to visit.
> 
> Sorry about your collar bone Don. Hope you find a solution that works quickly for you.
> 
> Marc - I hope you don't get 6 doxies to the wind tonight!
> 
> I am still very busy - working about 60 hours a week these days....and I was supposed to be part time. If that's part time, I couldn't hack full time.
> 
> Hope all are well for the most part here in the Shang.


Morning, Kim. Luckily, the doxies weigh enough so as not to get airborne. 

60 hours a week for part time??? Hang in there, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The winds have died down to a reasonable 50km/h, so best to get the doxies out early before it starts to rain. I shall get some coffee brewing and then get to my morning grading. Later ...............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the JFL gang is at it again on SAP with a dog prank.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the JFL gang is at it again on SAP with a dog prank.


Morning, Don. What a great JFL gag. :clap::clap: Had to watch it twice to see the reactions of the people. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any interested in some breakfast?


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. Anxious to try one of your great coffees once again Marc -- will hold off on breakfast though, as dim sum will be coming up soon. Thanks.

And thanks to you and Kim for the comments re: the pictures. The Resort's a lovely spot, and still very green. Saw lots of new snow on the surrounding mountains though.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang, Nice pictures John. Harrison is such a pleasant area to visit. I am still very busy - working about 60 hours a week these days....and I was supposed to be part time. If that's part time, I couldn't hack full time. Hope all are well for the most part here in the Shang.


Thanks Kim. Our recent Harrison trips have provided lots of material for my "spoon'ing", "yelp'ing", and "trip'advising'.  

Wow, sounds like you have sure been busy!! Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Coffee coming right up.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Some lunchtime music to entertain and relax you all.

Chinese music :Guo Gan - Butterfly Lovers


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. Coffee coming right up. How are you today?


Doing fine Marc ... we just got back from dim sum .. so pleasingly-full.  Another good time at the restaurant - a very cordial atmosphere, and the good food.

A dull'ish morning, but mild, and very pleasant.

Hope the morning has been treating you well.


----------



## johnp

Marc ... thought you might enjoy seeing a couple of shots of one of the finest restaurants in Harrison Hot Springs. Yikes, eh!! 

We dined there during our September stay - ate at one of the wooden patio tables, with plastic utensils and paper plates - and truly-enjoyed some fine, and very well-prepared schnitzel, and fish & chips. 

The owner really is a chef (he learned and trained in Austria), and his food is sure 'some' good. Heard via the local grapevine during our recent stay (he wasn't open), that he's looking for a place to establish a somewhat more 'real' restaurant place there some time in the future.

We had a fun, and enjoyable dining experience there back in September ... and missed not being able to see him this week. Hope he's able to hang on to somewhere there -- his current place may not look like anything to write home about, but a stop and taste of what he can do there, can sure turn those thoughts around!!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Doing fine Marc ... we just got back from dim sum .. so pleasingly-full.  Another good time at the restaurant - a very cordial atmosphere, and the good food.
> 
> A dull'ish morning, but mild, and very pleasant.
> 
> Hope the morning has been treating you well.


Doing well here, John.

How is Jean doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting spot to dine, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall start the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I've been up working since 2:00 and just dropped by for a coffee. SAP is up and ready to go with a video about putting over Goose s#!t that is kind of funny At least my golfer friends tell me that. It may be a tip you can use when you get to NS and take up golf.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I've been up working since 2:00 and just dropped by for a coffee. SAP is up and ready to go with a video about putting over Goose s#!t that is kind of funny At least my golfer friends tell me that. It may be a tip you can use when you get to NS and take up golf.


Interesting. I think that geese are not allowed on the golf courses in NS. Still, it was a good shot.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. I think that geese are not allowed on the golf courses in NS. Still, it was a good shot.



Oh sure!! What do they do to prevent them ? - put up signs on the courses saying "No geese allowed"????

Maybe they should try that around our park areas!!! ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh sure!! What do they do to prevent them ? - put up signs on the courses saying "No geese allowed"????
> 
> Maybe they should try that around our park areas!!! ;-)


Patrick, we have marshlands within NL that are the size of Nova Scotia, so they leave our golf courses alone.

How are you feeling these days, mon ami?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, we have marshlands within NL that are the size of Nova Scotia, so they leave our golf courses alone.
> 
> How are you feeling these days, mon ami?



We have lots of ideal locations here but too often they prefer to pollute the golf courses and playgrounds and lakeside beaches.


I've been home for two weeks now and getting better daily, even if a bit slowly.

In-home care nurses administer the daily intravenous anti-bionics and check or change any dressings which is a big help.

Various Dr.s appointments and blood tests should be coming close to the end within a week or so I'd guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We have lots of ideal locations here but too often they prefer to pollute the golf courses and playgrounds and lakeside beaches.
> 
> 
> I've been home for two weeks now and getting better daily, even if a bit slowly.
> 
> In-home care nurses administer the daily intravenous anti-bionics and check or change any dressings which is a big help.
> 
> Various Dr.s appointments and blood tests should be coming close to the end within a week or so I'd guess.


Good to hear, Patrick. Sounds like you are on the road to recovery. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Evening, hope everyone is enjoying Sunday night. A stressful busy sweekend again, a heavy week of reno coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Evening, hope everyone is enjoying Sunday night. A stressful busy sweekend again, a heavy week of reno coming up.


Evening, Tim. Hang in there, mon ami. Someday soon the renos will be completed. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but coffee sounds good just about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Absolutely brutal posting times. A post in the weather channel this morning took a minute and ten seconds to upload. 

Morning all, SAP is up for the day and our video is a fascinating look at a very old automaton.

Won't be around again today, much to painful to try and post.

EDIT: This post took 1:28 to upload. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Absolutely brutal posting times. A post in the weather channel this morning took a minute and ten seconds to upload.
> 
> Morning all, SAP is up for the day and our video is a fascinating look at a very old automaton.
> 
> Won't be around again today, much to painful to try and post.
> 
> EDIT: This post took 1:28 to upload. Maybe tomorrow?


Yes, it's a bit slower, but about 15 seconds for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## groovetube

Good morning. G is today your birthday?


----------



## SINC

Welcome to the club of senior citizenry Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Good morning. G is today your birthday?


Morning, Tim. Yes, all day today is my birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Welcome to the club of senior citizenry Marc!


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Well happy birthday dr G, hope it's a great day!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well happy birthday dr G, hope it's a great day!


Merci, mon ami. 

I hope this week is less stressful for you. Bonne chance.


----------



## Sonal

Happy Birthday Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Happy Birthday Marc!


Merci, mon amie.

How is Life treating you these days re your work, renos and writing?


----------



## johnp

"Happy Birthday" Marc ... hope it's a good start, to another great year for you!!


----------



## SINC

Not sure why I never noticed your birthday and our wedding anniversary are only a day apart, Marc. Tomorrow, Ann and I will be married 48 years and to think you were only 17 at that time.


----------



## Rps

Happy Birthday Marc! Welcome to the club........


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> "Happy Birthday" Marc ... hope it's a good start, to another great year for you!!


Thank you, John. How is Jean feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure why I never noticed your birthday and our wedding anniversary are only a day apart, Marc. Tomorrow, Ann and I will be married 48 years and to think you were only 17 at that time.


Happy pre-anniversary, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Happy Birthday Marc! Welcome to the club........


Thanks, Rp, but as Groucho once said, "I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member."


----------



## OldeBullDust

Happy Birthday Marc! may you have many more.

And congratulations, you are now a novice senior citizen


----------



## pm-r

Congrats on your 65th birthday Mark.

It has some nice benefits as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Happy Birthday Marc! may you have many more.
> 
> And congratulations, you are now a novice senior citizen


Thanks, Bill.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Happy Birthday Marc! may you have many more.
> 
> And congratulations, you are now a novice senior citizen


Thanks, Bill.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Congrats on your 65th birthday Mark.
> 
> It has some nice benefits as well.


Thanks, Patrick. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Birthday cake will be served with tea or coffee today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Thanks, once again, to one and all for the birthday wishes. Can't say that I feel much older than I did yesterday. Maybe tomorrow. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Thanks, once again, to one and all for the birthday wishes. Can't say that I feel much older than I did yesterday. Maybe tomorrow. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. One of our older doxies, Abby, was having bad dreams a little while ago which got me up. Now she is sound asleep once again and I am wide awake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for coffee and some breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I am glad to see my post getting in. When I sent it it just sat there until my machine timed out. Was posting slow here yesterday?

Don I loved the senior and the lawyer story....was that for Marc's benefit now that he's a club member?????

Well off to work I go just wanted to say a quick hello.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, post times are so painful it is work to even try for the past few days. Have you ever wondered when filling your car with gas how the pump shuts off all by itself? Our video on SAP today reveals all. And 'Romance On The Farm' is a real rib tickler!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I am glad to see my post getting in. When I sent it it just sat there until my machine timed out. Was posting slow here yesterday?
> 
> Don I loved the senior and the lawyer story....was that for Marc's benefit now that he's a club member?????
> 
> Well off to work I go just wanted to say a quick hello.


Afternoon, Rp. So, I am still a club member????


----------



## SINC

Well, well, they seem to have made some progress on the posting time issue. Finally.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Birthday cake will be served with tea or coffee today.



Wow, I can finally post here.

I tried multiple times yesterday without luck except some database error at best and had to give up.

Anyway, I thought yout birthday was Tuesday or Thursday for some reason, but I didn't notice any mention of Screech being served with your birthday cake.

I would have thought that would be traditional, or a nice change. ;-)

So let's see if this post will go through, even if I have to wait two+ minutes or longer!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see, Don, we shall see ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see, Don. Seems slow once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see, Don. A bit slow today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, well, they seem to have made some progress on the posting time issue. Finally.



Some progress maybe but pretty small, especially with the Shang.

I have being trying since yesterday to say I thought Mark's birthday was on Tuesday or Thursday of this week for some reason.

But I thought the lack of any mention of Screech was a serious omission with his invitation of cake with tea or coffee, especially for a 65th birthday.

Anyway, again I hope you had a great day and a great year.

Now let's see if this will even post and not end up with some database error page. Then off to our local lab for some blood samples for the Doctors to check over.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Some progress maybe but pretty small, especially with the Shang.
> 
> I have being trying since yesterday to say I thought Mark's birthday was on Tuesday or Thursday of this week for some reason.
> 
> But I thought the lack of any mention of Screech was a serious omission with his invitation of cake with tea or coffee, especially for a 65th birthday.
> 
> Anyway, again I hope you had a great day and a great year.
> 
> Now let's see if this will even post and not end up with some database error page. Then off to our local lab for some blood samples for the Doctors to check over.


Personally, I hate Screech, Patrick.

Good luck with your blood work.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, well, they seem to have made some progress on the posting time issue. Finally.



Some progress maybe but pretty small, especially with the Shang.

I have being trying since yesterday to say I thought Mark's birthday was on Tuesday or Thursday of this week for some reason.

But I thought the lack of any mention of Screech was a serious omission with his invitation of cake with tea or coffee, especially for a 65th birthday.

Anyway, again I hope you had a great day and a great year.

Now let's see if this will even post and not end up with some database error page. Then off to our local lab for some blood samples for the Doctors to check over.

Still not sending!!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, well, they seem to have made some progress on the posting time issue. Finally.



Some progress maybe but pretty small, especially with the Shang.

I have being trying since yesterday to say I thought Mark's birthday was on Tuesday or Thursday of this week for some reason.

But I thought the lack of any mention of Screech was a serious omission with his invitation of cake with tea or coffee, especially for a 65th birthday.

Anyway, again I hope you had a great day and a great year.

Now let's see if this will even post and not end up with some database error page. Then off to our local lab for some blood samples for the Doctors to check over.

Still not sending!!!


----------



## SINC

It is sending Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks SINC.

There was no indication of any sort that it was sending, no could I access the forum this afternoon so I gave up.

I shut down and rebooted the iPad I'm using after supper and things seem to be working properly here. All other sites had been working properly.

Anyway, goofy things happen sometimes...


----------



## KC4

Happy Belated Birthday Marc! Hope it was fabulously fun. 

Happy Anniversary Don and Ann... Hope that was a very nice day for both of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone interested in some OtHD Breakfast or coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, the last posting I am able to read is Patrick's post which ends with "Anyway, goofy things happen sometimes..."

Not sure if anyone is able to see what I am writing.

Could this be the end of The Shang???????????? I hope not.


----------



## johnp

Morning all ... well, I've finally be able to connect to The Shang, now to see if I can actually post?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, the last posting I am able to read is Patrick's post which ends with "Anyway, goofy things happen sometimes..."
> 
> Not sure if anyone is able to see what I am writing.
> 
> Could this be the end of The Shang???????????? I hope not.


Hi Marc ... your post was not visible to me when I posted .. guess the site is still a little weird.
How's the coffee this morning - will enjoy a mug!! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Marc! Hope it was fabulously fun.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Don and Ann... Hope that was a very nice day for both of you.


Thanks, Kim. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all ... well, I've finally be able to connect to The Shang, now to see if I can actually post?


Morning, John. I am finally able to see posts here in The Shang.

How are you and Jean this fine day?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc ... your post was not visible to me when I posted .. guess the site is still a little weird.
> How's the coffee this morning - will enjoy a mug!! Thanks!


Coffee is great as usual, John. A mug is coming right up.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Marc! Hope it was fabulously fun.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Don and Ann... Hope that was a very nice day for both of you.


Thanks Kim, we did indeed have a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, John. I am finally able to see posts here in The Shang.
> 
> How are you and Jean this fine day?


I too can see all the posts and the speed is now back to normal here. Yippee!

Morning all. Marc, just for you this morning on the SAP video, "What's My Line?

Come back to more gentle times and watch Groucho Marx steal the show". We also have a hare raising set of pictures too.


----------



## johnp

Don ... missed sending wishes & cheers your way for your anniversary -- good to hear it was a fine day for you two!! Many more, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

19-year-old therapy dog gives meaning to a dying woman. [VIDEO]

Be prepared to cry ....................


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Don ... missed sending wishes & cheers your way for your anniversary -- good to hear it was a fine day for you two!! Many more, eh!!


Thanks John, we celebrated with a big Chinese dinner with daughter Crystal. Forgot to mention that a while back she was made vice-principal at her elementary school so we included that milestone in the affair as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, classic Groucho .................


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I too can see all the posts and the speed is now back to normal here. Yippee!
> 
> ... ...



I'm not sure that things are totally back to normal, at least with speed.

I got the email notice that KC4 had replied at 7:38pm last evening, but no way would it show until this am when I checked.

So gosh knows how many other messages may be waiting for their delivery.

At least it seems I can get into the Shang and hopefully post. Here's hoping but I'm not going to hold my breath to see how long it might take.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Don ... missed sending wishes & cheers your way for your anniversary -- good to hear it was a fine day for you two!! Many more, eh!!



Opps, missed your anniversary as well Don - sorry.

It sounds like it was a good time and congrats to your daughter's new position.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Anyone interested in some 4PM High Tea?


----------



## SINC

Not right now thanks, Marc. I am patiently waiting for The Local to open at 2:00 so I can get in my weekly game of crib with a neighbour, complete with a cold one of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique shot of St.John's from the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time o call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Kim. How is Life treating you these days?


LIfe is still very busy, but productive. I just finished and submitted today, a 40 page custom bid proposal that had over 5600 possible items to tender. And I did this well before the deadline - if we are talking hours, not days. 
Sheesh.


SINC said:


> Thanks Kim, we did indeed have a nice day.


Good to hear! 


SINC said:


> Thanks John, we celebrated with a big Chinese dinner with daughter Crystal. Forgot to mention that a while back she was made vice-principal at her elementary school so we included that milestone in the affair as well.


Congratulations on the new VP in the family!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> LIfe is still very busy, but productive. I just finished and submitted today, a 40 page custom bid proposal that had over 5600 possible items to tender. And I did this well before the deadline - if we are talking hours, not days.
> Sheesh.!


Wow. Sounds as if you could either use some herbal tea .............. or a stiffer drink. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to start the coffee brewing for the early risers.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, a coffee is just what I need right now. An interesting video today on SAP with David Attenborough called "Evolution In Reverse".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, a coffee is just what I need right now. An interesting video today on SAP with David Attenborough called "Evolution In Reverse".


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. That clip sounds interesting. I shall check it out soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a very interesting clip re evolution. I also really liked the cup/ball/cat clip. Amazing if it was on the up and up.

"What trip?" :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, my work for the day is done except for checking in on the live chat a half dozen times or so. Some folks sure do get carried away emotionally over a local election.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, my work for the day is done except for checking in on the live chat a half dozen times or so. Some folks sure do get carried away emotionally over a local election.


Have to admit that I have not been reading the chat line, but you have various ads for candidates.


----------



## SINC

Marc, while searching for SAP items this morning, I came across this story and thought you might be interested:

Institute for Astronomy Press Release:Found: A Strange Lonely Planet without a Star


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, while searching for SAP items this morning, I came across this story and thought you might be interested:
> 
> Institute for Astronomy Press Release:Found: A Strange Lonely Planet without a Star


Another interesting find, Don. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someday it shall be Sonal, and we will be able to say "We knew her when."

Canadaian Alice Munro, master of short story, wins Nobel literature prize - The Washington Post

Alice Munro becomes 1st Canadian to win Nobel Prize for Literature - CBC News - Latest Canada, World, Entertainment and Business News


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> LIfe is still very busy, but productive. I just finished and submitted today, a 40 page custom bid proposal that had over 5600 possible items to tender. And I did this well before the deadline - if we are talking hours, not days.
> Sheesh.
> ... ...


Wow!!! With projects like that I'm surprised you even have time to post to the Shang!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Patrick. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. A busy past few days in the kitchen for me .. It's been a "turkey preparation" week here. 

I thawed, and then 'slaughtered' a frozen turkey (which we've had stored a good many months) on Tuesday. It was leg and wing meats for dinner Tuesday. The back & other parts were prepared for soup -- the stock, meat from the bones, and leftovers from the legs, and etc., are now frozen, to be used for another time. The breasts were prepared yesterday. It was sliced turkey breast for dinner yesterday, and it's to be a turkey casserole for dinner today. The rest of the breast meat will go into the freezer for use later (via a meat pie, or the like). 

We're thinking a turkey tourtiere pie for our Thanksgiving dinner (likely on Sunday). 

One 12 lb bird ... a good many meals!!

In the meantime .. some rather pleasant early-fall weather.

Happy pre-Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. A busy past few days in the kitchen for me .. It's been a "turkey preparation" week here.
> 
> I thawed, and then 'slaughtered' a frozen turkey (which we've had stored a good many months) on Tuesday. It was leg and wing meats for dinner Tuesday. The back & other parts were prepared for soup -- the stock, meat from the bones, and leftovers from the legs, and etc., are now frozen, to be used for another time. The breasts were prepared yesterday. It was sliced turkey breast for dinner yesterday, and it's to be a turkey casserole for dinner today. The rest of the breast meat will go into the freezer for use later (via a meat pie, or the like).
> 
> We're thinking a turkey tourtiere pie for our Thanksgiving dinner (likely on Sunday).
> 
> One 12 lb bird ... a good many meals!!
> 
> In the meantime .. some rather pleasant early-fall weather.
> 
> Happy pre-Thanksgiving everyone!!


Sounds interesting, John. We have been invited to a neighbor's house for a vegetarian Thanksgiving. Should be interested.

So, Chester, the turkey we adopted, is going to a petting zoo instead of our oven/table.


----------



## johnp

.....


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .....


Good one, John.

How is Jean today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, John. How is Jean today?


Fairly-well this week Marc. She's re-discovered the 'back-brace' she bought some time ago. She did not enjoy using it back then ... found it very uncomfortable, and 'hurting' more than helping. But now finds it really does help at times, and can do its thing to 'control' the muscle spasms, et al.

It's all about 'managing' the pain and discomfort, and she does what she can to do that.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Fairly-well this week Marc. She's re-discovered the 'back-brace' she bought some time ago. She did not enjoy using it back then ... found it very uncomfortable, and 'hurting' more than helping. But now finds it really does help at times, and can do its thing to 'control' the muscle spasms, et al.
> 
> It's all about 'managing' the pain and discomfort, and she does what she can to do that.


Good to hear, John. Give her my best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Patrick. How are you feeling today?



Not too bad thanks Mark.

Saw the head doctor yesterday and he's OK with things but suggested I get and wear an abdominal binder support which the local pharmacy will order and have for me tomorrow.

I'm following his advice to NOT lift anything!!!

I hope you had a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not too bad thanks Mark.
> 
> Saw the head doctor yesterday and he's OK with things but suggested I get and wear an abdominal binder support which the local pharmacy will order and have for me tomorrow.
> 
> I'm following his advice to NOT lift anything!!!
> 
> I hope you had a good day.


Good to hear, Patrick. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix ......... Marc, with a "c".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, was up late watching the election forum, then up early to get SAP online. Today's issue has gone to the dogs and that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, was up late watching the election forum, then up early to get SAP online. Today's issue has gone to the dogs and that's all I have to say about that.


Cute, especially the two tread mill dogs.


----------



## groovetube

good morning, another reno day, need to finish things up this weekend as much as possible, just got called to do some shows next weekend, so i need to get back into shape for it. It's been a little while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Tim. Where are you performing???


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM High Tea, and a fresh pot of Sonal Special Herbal Tea is being brewed. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Tea sounds good, Marc. Thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea sounds good, Marc. Thank you.


Excellent. How are you today?


----------



## Sonal

I'm okay. How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I'm okay. How are you?


Good. Deborah is coming home with Clover on Monday morning. So, we will be able to spend Thanksgiving together. Teaching goes well and all is quiet here. So, I can't complain.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal

That'll be nice to have everyone together over Thanksgiving.

We'll be over at my in-laws for dinner on Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> That'll be nice to have everyone together over Thanksgiving.
> 
> We'll be over at my in-laws for dinner on Sunday.


Deborah wanted ME to try and start the turkey, but luckily we got invited to a neighbor's house for a vegetarian Thanksgiving. That is far better than the risk of food poisoning with my turkey. Other things I cook well ................. but not a turkey.


----------



## Sonal

Oh Marc.... I'm vegetarian, and even I can cook a turkey.


----------



## groovetube

almost evening everyone.

I'm pretty good at turkey, I've successfully not poisoned my family several times. This year my mom has gotten to the point she can't make the trip, so I'm going to ask her what she wants and try to go up there on one of the evenings she's feeling well.

I'll see of my sister is cooking up turkey and see if I can scam a seat  Otherwise, I guess it'll be up to me on this one.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. We've been enjoying my various turkey "stuff & such" creations for the past few days, with no negative repercussions as yet!!  

For our (just the two of us) Thanksgiving 'Day' (likely to be held Sunday) ... I'm thinking turkey breast meat, via a tourtiere pie, to be on the menu (with some appropriate "trimmings', eh).

Cheers!!!


----------



## eMacMan

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. We've been enjoying my various turkey "stuff & such" creations for the past few days, with no negative repercussions as yet!!
> 
> For our (just the two of us) Thanksgiving 'Day' (likely to be held Sunday) ... I'm thinking turkey breast meat, via a tourtiere pie, to be on the menu (with some appropriate "trimmings', eh).
> 
> Cheers!!!


We too are just two. We will be roasting a chicken. Just the right amount of leftovers, pretty much the same tryptophan after effects. 

Thankfully my wife does the bird, I am great in front of the Bar-B-Que but oven roasting is a talent that eludes me.


----------



## Macfury

This year, we will be splitting the bird down the middle and butterflying the little beggar. Makes for a delicious skin and all of the drippings come to rest in the stuffing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Oh Marc.... I'm vegetarian, and even I can cook a turkey.


Well, we usually get free-range turkeys. This Spring, I picked out the turkey and made the mistake of naming him Chester. So, how could we turn around and have his killed, plucked and then eaten. XX)

So, it's a tofu turkey for us this Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> almost evening everyone.
> 
> I'm pretty good at turkey, I've successfully not poisoned my family several times. This year my mom has gotten to the point she can't make the trip, so I'm going to ask her what she wants and try to go up there on one of the evenings she's feeling well.
> 
> I'll see of my sister is cooking up turkey and see if I can scam a seat  Otherwise, I guess it'll be up to me on this one.


Evening, Tim. Hope all goes well with your scam ............... or at least your renos.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Ha ha I just hear my sister isn't cooking turkey she's busy with her son's hockey. No scam this time hah.

Enjoy your tofu turkey!


----------



## SINC

Oh well, we will have to settle for our lowly meal I guess. Sadly we are only having roast turkey, mashed potatoes with gravy, mashed mixed carrots and turnips with butter, baby brussels sprouts leaves with bacon, green jello salad with baby peas, shredded carrots and celery bits, orange jello salad with pineapple bits and mandarin orange segments, home cooked stuffing with pecans (and without nuts as well), home made cranberries (and the canned variety for those who prefer it to home made, me) fresh tomato slices from the garden, dill pickle slices and home made biscuits to soak up that gravy. Did I mention home made pumpkin pie with vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. We've been enjoying my various turkey "stuff & such" creations for the past few days, with no negative repercussions as yet!!
> 
> For our (just the two of us) Thanksgiving 'Day' (likely to be held Sunday) ... I'm thinking turkey breast meat, via a tourtiere pie, to be on the menu (with some appropriate "trimmings', eh).
> 
> Cheers!!!


Sounds like a plan, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We too are just two. We will be roasting a chicken. Just the right amount of leftovers, pretty much the same tryptophan after effects.
> 
> Thankfully my wife does the bird, I am great in front of the Bar-B-Que but oven roasting is a talent that eludes me.


Evening, Bob. My wife, Deborah, knows how to do both either in the oven or BBQ. She makes a great beer can chicken in the BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> This year, we will be splitting the bird down the middle and butterflying the little beggar. Makes for a delicious skin and all of the drippings come to rest in the stuffing.


Evening, Peter. Exactly what is the "butterflying" process?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Don. Deborah makes a great pumpkin pie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies decided to get up early once again. Now that they are fed, let out and back in their beds, I am going to go back to sleep as well. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to rise and shine ............. at least for me. I shall start some coffee brewing for the other early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

A good news dachshund story.
News - Obie the obese dog loses 50 lbs through exercise and diet - The Weather Network


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that's quite the story. Our video today, a concert for one may just bring a lump to your throat, you are forewarned. And the humour today is pretty funny too, called His Lucky Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that's quite the story. Our video today, a concert for one may just bring a lump to your throat, you are forewarned. And the humour today is pretty funny too, called His Lucky Day.


Don, how sweet. I hope that little girl wins her battle. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Doxies decided to get up early once again. Now that they are fed, let out and back in their beds, I am going to go back to sleep as well. Later.



I've lost count Mark of the number of permanent doxies you have with you at home.

I gather all the last litter have gone to new homes except the keeper.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I've lost count Mark of the number of permanent doxies you have with you at home.
> 
> I gather all the last litter have gone to new homes except the keeper.


Afternoon, Patrick. Yes, we have four adults home with me and the puppy we kept and her father are with Deborah in Lunenburg. When Deborah comes home on Monday, she will leave Clover, the pup, with me and then have just Rudy in Lunenburg with her. So, all in all, we have six doxies.

How are you feeling today?

It's Marc, with a "c".


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Exactly what is the "butterflying" process?


The turkey must simply be slit straight down the sternum and opened up, then placed splayed, skin side up on a massive bed of stuffing. It allows the entire surface to be basted!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> The turkey must simply be slit straight down the sternum and opened up, then placed splayed, skin side up on a massive bed of stuffing. It allows the entire surface to be basted!


Interesting process, Peter. Thanks for the info.

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 4PM here ............... just the right time to brew some Sonal Special Herbal tea. Anyone interested in a cup to sooth your jangled nerves???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Patrick. Yes, we have four adults home with me and the puppy we kept and her father are with Deborah in Lunenburg. When Deborah comes home on Monday, she will leave Clover, the pup, with me and then have just Rudy in Lunenburg with her. So, all in all, we have six doxies.
> 
> How are you feeling today?
> 
> It's Marc, with a "c".



Thanks Marc, that's quite a few doxies.

Sorry about the k, I keep forgetting, so Marc it will be and I will try and remember.


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> The turkey must simply be slit straight down the sternum and opened up, then placed splayed, skin side up on a massive bed of stuffing. It allows the entire surface to be basted!



An interesting method and I gather that the cooking time would be shorter as well???

And where do all the surplus basting drippings end up? And any left over for graveyard?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, that's quite a few doxies.
> 
> Sorry about the k, I keep forgetting, so Marc it will be and I will try and remember.


Yes, and at one time we had six adults at home and 8 puppies being nursed. 

No problem about the "c". Sadly, it's a common miscue. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Good night Marc. Just got back from my parents a little while ago. Mom really isn't well, she seems to be giving up.
I'm not quite sure how I can help or cheer her up.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Marc, just for you this morning, another clip of Just For Laughs that will have you in stitches as you watch the faces of the husbands involved and that's the truth!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Good night Marc. Just got back from my parents a little while ago. Mom really isn't well, she seems to be giving up.
> I'm not quite sure how I can help or cheer her up.


Sorry to hear this, Tim. We are here if you need to talk and share your pain. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Marc, just for you this morning, another clip of Just For Laughs that will have you in stitches as you watch the faces of the husbands involved and that's the truth!


Morning, Don. I shall check out the JFL clip once I get another cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Marc, just for you this morning, another clip of Just For Laughs that will have you in stitches as you watch the faces of the husbands involved and that's the truth!


Don, a great JFL gag. 

Some SAP material?

20 Heartwarming Inter-Species Adoptions That Show Us What Love Is


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Tim. We are here if you need to talk and share your pain. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


thanks marc, last night was particularly hard hitting.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thanks marc, last night was particularly hard hitting.


Well, Tim, I have been there with my mom, so I have some understanding of where your pain comes from in this particular situation. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Not bad here today, cool but sunny. Might see a movie today, but first I have to clean up my library downstairs. typing this on an iPad 2. Not bad but I really think the mini would be my choice. Don thanks for the advice on another thread, I'll have to talk with him about the wipe.

Good day yesterday, the Tigers won, Leafs won.... Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving, we will be on our own as everyone is so far from us. That is what sucks about living here we are too far from the kids.


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> Good night Marc. Just got back from my parents a little while ago. Mom really isn't well, she seems to be giving up.
> I'm not quite sure how I can help or cheer her up.


I hope it is only a temporary set back and that she will make at least a partial recovery.

OTOH Sometimes just being there and letting them know you care is all you can do. It can seem completely inadequate, but later you may realize that everything else was unimportant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Not bad here today, cool but sunny. Might see a movie today, but first I have to clean up my library downstairs. typing this on an iPad 2. Not bad but I really think the mini would be my choice. Don thanks for the advice on another thread, I'll have to talk with him about the wipe.
> 
> Good day yesterday, the Tigers won, Leafs won.... Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving, we will be on our own as everyone is so far from us. That is what sucks about living here we are too far from the kids.


Afternoon, Rp. Sunny and 10C here.

Still, have a good Thanksgiving with Tovah and Maybelle. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I hope it is only a temporary set back and that she will make at least a partial recovery.
> 
> OTOH Sometimes just being there and letting them know you care is all you can do. It can seem completely inadequate, but later you may realize that everything else was unimportant.


Very true, Bob.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## groovetube

thanks guys, I got an email from dad saying my visit last night really cheered her up. I wish they lived closer, but I need to get out there a lot more.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> thanks guys, I got an email from dad saying my visit last night really cheered her up. I wish they lived closer, but I need to get out there a lot more.


Hi Tim, 
Sorry to hear that your Mom is struggling. That must be so difficult for everyone. You are so right that it's important to get out there more often. 

I am experiencing and doing my best to care for not one, but two palliative loved ones in my life now. Either could leave tomorrow or perhaps not for a year or more. There are so many variables, that it really is hard to predict. One has already significantly outlived her medically decreed life expectancy. 

It is hard to lose a very good friend and in many ways I sense my friend already emotionally slipping away. We have increasingly less in common - I cannot talk to her about dying and she cannot talk to me about living. Other than reminiscing, all we have is _now_. So, _now_ is my only chance to help them live as best as they can, in this moment.


----------



## groovetube

Thx KC, that's pretty much where things are now too, she's 3 years past where they expected her to survive.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thanks guys, I got an email from dad saying my visit last night really cheered her up. I wish they lived closer, but I need to get out there a lot more.


Good to hear, Tim.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Tim,
> Sorry to hear that your Mom is struggling. That must be so difficult for everyone. You are so right that it's important to get out there more often.
> 
> I am experiencing and doing my best to care for not one, but two palliative loved ones in my life now. Either could leave tomorrow or perhaps not for a year or more. There are so many variables, that it really is hard to predict. One has already significantly outlived her medically decreed life expectancy.
> 
> It is hard to lose a very good friend and in many ways I sense my friend already emotionally slipping away. We have increasingly less in common - I cannot talk to her about dying and she cannot talk to me about living. Other than reminiscing, all we have is _now_. So, _now_ is my only chance to help them live as best as they can, in this moment.


Evening, Kim. Seems you too are in a difficult situation. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just learned the new term for "substitute teacher" here in NL -- Teacher Teaching on Call ............ or TToC for short.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Bob.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Despite my occasional rant, really quite well. Just finished a delicious Thanksgiving dinner. A day early but it means no cooking required tomorrow.

I certainly sympathize with Kim and Tim. I was incredibly fortunate with Mom as her period on palliative care was so very short. Just over four weeks and I was able to be there for all but the first three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Despite my occasional rant, really quite well. Just finished a delicious Thanksgiving dinner. A day early but it means no cooking required tomorrow.
> 
> I certainly sympathize with Kim and Tim. I was incredibly fortunate with Mom as her period on palliative care was so very short. Just over four weeks and I was able to be there for all but the first three days.


Good to hear, Bob. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, coffee's on, help yourselves. Check out the Da Vinci Tower in Dubai in SAP's video today, a most interesting building.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall start the Thanksgiving Brunch a bit later.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee Don ... I'll enjoy it, this early Thanksgiving morning. Looking forward to your brunch as well Marc .. find myself a touch hungry this morning - but will wait until Jean gets up before indulging. If the weather is as fine as expected this morning, we'll head out for a neighbourhood walkabout after some breakfast - some exercise and chance to see what's happening with the fall colours, etc. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, John. Brunch coming right up. It is 10AM here, so it is a perfect time to indulge. Of course, it is 530AM where you are so that might be a bit early.


----------



## groovetube

good morning. Well looks like my sister will be doing turkey today after all, so my 'scam' will pay off today 

Guess I'll be up for next year (or this xmas since I was away in EU and didn't get back in time to do it) our dining room table has currently been a main tool depot for my renos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tim, not much of a "scam" ............... just a family gathering. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

joke between me and my sister I suppose


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> joke between me and my sister I suppose


I see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to a neighbor's for Thanksgiving dinner in a couple of hours. 4PM High Tea shall be served in about half an hour. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dessert debate: cake vs pie – Eatocracy - CNN.com Blogs

Full disclosure -- I am a cake person. For my birthday, I always ask Deborah to make a Jewish apple crumble cake, or some variation of this recipe. While Deborah won't give me the exact recipe, she says that this is close, although she uses far less sugar than called for in this recipe. She usually makes two, a regular sized cake for one and all, and a smaller one just for me.

Jewish Apple Cake Recipe with Cinnamon and Sugar


----------



## johnp

Dr.G.; [url=http://herbsspices.about.com/od/cakes/r/Apple_Cake.htm said:


> Jewish Apple Cake Recipe with Cinnamon and Sugar[/url]


Looks/sounds good Marc ... will bookmark, and hope to give it a try some time over the winter.

Here's one I like - can't seem to attach it - so posting the recipe:

"Eileen's Boiled Raisin Cake" (from Eileen in Pasadena, Newfoundland & Labrador - back in the mid-1980's)

Boil the following ingredients together with two (2) cups of boiling water, for five (5) minutes:

1 cup butter
2 cups white sugar (too sweet for me, I severely cut this amount)
2 cups raisins
1 tsp salt
2 tsp cinnamon
2 tsp cloves
1 tsp allspice
1 tsp mace

-- let cool to room temperature (approx. 2 hours)

-- mix in three and a half (3 1/2) cups of flour and two (2) tsp baking soda. Note: I have made this cake with white flour, and/or combinations of white, brown, and rye flours. At this stage, it may be necessary (and usually is) to add a little more water, if the mixture is too dry.

-- bake about two (2) hours at 300 'F, in a single tube-pan, or, separate the mixture into two (2) medium-sized loaf pans, and bake about one and a quarter (1 1/4) hours at 300 'F. Note: I have always chosen to use the latter method - and have baked this cake in both conventional oven and a countertop convection oven, with similar results.

-- the cake(s) can be iced, or served without an icing.

The cake has an almost traditional English "christmas pudding" like flavour. There are no eggs in it - for those who want to, or must limit their intake of such.

If you enjoy boiled raisins as I do (in pies, muffins, cookies, and etc.), you will enjoy this moist and very flavourful cake!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

John, I have had this cake without the icing (which I hate). Loved the cake since I love raisins. I never grew up with anything like the Christmas cakes everyone seems to give out around Christmas each year, and I love these too ................. much to the amazement of many people here in NL.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, I have had this cake without the icing (which I hate). Loved the cake since I love raisins. I never grew up with anything like the Christmas cakes everyone seems to give out around Christmas each year, and I love these too ................. much to the amazement of many people here in NL.


Marc ... I'm not fond of icing either (I'm not much of a "sweet tooth"), and really took to the boiled raisin cake. Of course, being especially fond of raisins helped, but it's flavour also reminded me of some of the cakes, puddings, and etc., that my Nana (Father's Mother, born in NL) used to make when I was a youngster. Her plum puddings, mince meat tarts, Christmas cakes, and the like were very 'traditionally-made', and big treats around the holidays.

My Mother's Swedish background came into play back then as well, with what I like even more than cakes and pies -- freshly-made breads, buns, rolls, cookies, and such!! Yum .. the memories!!


----------



## pm-r

Gee, a bit much for a Halloween costume and I doubt that any respectable Dixie would appreciate it, but they are available.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Casual-Canine-Polyester-Diggity-/dp/B000ARPM74/ref=sr_1_7?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1381782895&sr=1-7&keywords=Medium+Costume]Amazon.com:[/ame] Casual Canine Polyester Hot Diggity Dog Costume, Medium, Mustard: Pet Supplies


----------



## johnp

... some pugs might want equal time, eh!! :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... I'm not fond of icing either (I'm not much of a "sweet tooth"), and really took to the boiled raisin cake. Of course, being especially fond of raisins helped, but it's flavour also reminded me of some of the cakes, puddings, and etc., that my Nana (Father's Mother, born in NL) used to make when I was a youngster. Her plum puddings, mince meat tarts, Christmas cakes, and the like were very 'traditionally-made', and big treats around the holidays.
> 
> My Mother's Swedish background came into play back then as well, with what I like even more than cakes and pies -- freshly-made breads, buns, rolls, cookies, and such!! Yum .. the memories!!


A fine culinary background, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gee, a bit much for a Halloween costume and I doubt that any respectable Dixie would appreciate it, but they are available.
> 
> Amazon.com:]Amazon.com: Casual Canine Polyester Hot Diggity Dog Costume, Medium, Mustard: Pet Supplies Casual Canine Polyester Hot Diggity Dog Costume, Medium, Mustard: Pet Supplies


While my wife would love this, Patrick, I do NOT want our doxies dressed up in any way.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... some pugs might want equal time, eh!! :yikes:


I would NOT dress up a pug either, John.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> While my wife would love this, Patrick, I do NOT want our doxies dressed up in any way.


I agree with you Marc, but I know a lot of pet owners that enjoy and get a kick out of such stuff.

I don't know what the pets actually think.


----------



## groovetube

well my sister was very sick today, so a rain check. 

But I finished my living room reno, I had to kinda put it aside during the basement fiasco, so this weekend I went full out and now it's ready for paint. Living room is waaay bigger, and the new wall is actually pretty damn straight.

Thought I'd save the $$ in renting an air nailer for baseboards/trim, never ever, will I make that mistake again!

Hope all is having a grand evening and enjoying the tryptophan after glow.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I agree with you Marc, but I know a lot of pet owners that enjoy and get a kick out of such stuff.
> 
> I don't know what the pets actually think.


Most pets hate it and rightfully so, Patrick .................. especially our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well my sister was very sick today, so a rain check.
> 
> But I finished my living room reno, I had to kinda put it aside during the basement fiasco, so this weekend I went full out and now it's ready for paint. Living room is waaay bigger, and the new wall is actually pretty damn straight.
> 
> Thought I'd save the $$ in renting an air nailer for baseboards/trim, never ever, will I make that mistake again!
> 
> Hope all is having a grand evening and enjoying the tryptophan after glow.


Sorry to hear about your raincheck, Tim .................. as well as your air nailer situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about your raincheck, Tim .................. as well as your air nailer situation.


Well it was only 30 feet of trim. I lived. I'm just so glad that complicated one is finished!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well it was only 30 feet of trim. I lived. I'm just so glad that complicated one is finished!


Again, good to hear, Tim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some coffee and breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Again, good to hear, Tim.


well I think we're just giddy to slowly start bringing life to normal in this house. See an expanse of open clean wood floors with no building materials stacked over drop sheets, is kinda exciting. 

Coffee is particularly tasty this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well I think we're just giddy to slowly start bringing life to normal in this house. See an expanse of open clean wood floors with no building materials stacked over drop sheets, is kinda exciting.
> 
> Coffee is particularly tasty this morning.


It's a good feeling when the renos are done and the house looks as it should.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start some OtHD coffee brewing. Breakfast shall come later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds just fine this morning. A look at how not to wire your home in our video on SAP this morning and the tale of a wiener dog who saved his owners, but cost him his life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, I saw that clip of the heroic doxie on CNN. I should have sent it on to you.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Tim, et al. Up early today researching some apps for ESL. Many to choose from but most are weak in the demo stage so it's hard to make a judgement..

Tim I wish I had the skill to renovate, none of those genes were passed along to me from my parents and grandparents who all built their homes. Finally beginning to get my library in order. My books are like my children, I know it's time for some to leave the nest but it is hard to part with them.

We'll time for my second cup and then off to work hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. More coffee coming right up. How is your teaching going these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

"If you really want to do something, you will find a way. If you don't,
you'll find an excuse".

Jim Rohn


----------



## Rps

I think it is going well under the circumstances. I TA 6 different levels so I don't have the routine of a steady class so everyday is different, interesting but it is not the same as developing an entire semester and delivering same. That said, I don't have the headaches of a set semester either. So I get to experiment with lesson plans without toooooo much damage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I think it is going well under the circumstances. I TA 6 different levels so I don't have the routine of a steady class so everyday is different, interesting but it is not the same as developing an entire semester and delivering same. That said, I don't have the headaches of a set semester either. So I get to experiment with lesson plans without toooooo much damage.


Sounds interesting, Rp. I hope to volunteer with a local literacy group for adults in Lunenburg when I retire and finally get there to live.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Anyone have any remedies to recommend for fighting a (head) cold? It's been a good while since I have experienced such, but one sure came my way this week!! Haven't posted much, especially on The Shang, did not to pass it on to anyone here, eh!! 

Had a difficult night's sleep Monday night, a touch better, though still tough, Tuesday night. Hoping for better tonight. But not holding my breath on that .. it has not been a terribly wonderful day!! 

Fixing turkey soup for dinner today (from the stock and meat leftovers from our turkey meals last week) - hoping that might help a touch?

In the meantime, we're enjoying yet another great fall day here, weather-wise, nice to see the good weather hanging on. And the forecasts call for more of the same to Saturday.

... now to get better by dim sum this Saturday!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. If your turkey soup does not work, I could send over some homemade Jewish chicken soup.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. If your turkey soup does not work, I could send over some homemade Jewish chicken soup.


Thanks Marc ... will see how it goes. I will call for a 'doxie express' delivery of the chicken soup if it doesn't work!!  I'll bet it's good!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... will see how it goes. I will call for a 'doxie express' delivery of the chicken soup if it doesn't work!!  I'll bet it's good!!


Will do, John. Feel better soon. How is Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. Anyone have any remedies to recommend for fighting a (head) cold? It's been a good while since I have experienced such, but one sure came my way this week!! Haven't posted much, especially on The Shang, did not to pass it on to anyone here, eh!!
> 
> Had a difficult night's sleep Monday night, a touch better, though still tough, Tuesday night. Hoping for better tonight. But not holding my breath on that .. it has not been a terribly wonderful day!!
> 
> Fixing turkey soup for dinner today (from the stock and meat leftovers from our turkey meals last week) - hoping that might help a touch?
> 
> In the meantime, we're enjoying yet another great fall day here, weather-wise, nice to see the good weather hanging on. And the forecasts call for more of the same to Saturday.
> 
> ... now to get better by dim sum this Saturday!!


Poor John! Hope you feel much better very soon. 

1. Chicken soup
2. Breathe-Right nasal strips - so you can breathe at night and get some rest
3. Rest. 
4. Cold FX tablets


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A busy SAP today took me a couple hours to compose this morning. Election stuff is killing me. If you love those hot apple pies at McDonalds, today's video show you how to make them at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Poor John! Hope you feel much better very soon.
> 
> 1. Chicken soup
> 2. Breathe-Right nasal strips - so you can breathe at night and get some rest
> 3. Rest.
> 4. Cold FX tablets


Sounds good, Kim. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. A busy SAP today took me a couple hours to compose this morning. Election stuff is killing me. If you love those hot apple pies at McDonalds, today's video show you how to make them at home.


Well, the election is next week, so you shall be glad when it is all over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for breakfast and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. The turkey soup was sure good last night -- some leftovers for breakfast and/or lunch, later this morning. 

Any coffee left Marc? If so, would enjoy a mug, thanks.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Poor John! Hope you feel much better very soon.
> 
> 1. Chicken soup
> 2. Breathe-Right nasal strips - so you can breathe at night and get some rest
> 3. Rest.
> 4. Cold FX tablets


Thanks Kim, for the good cold-fighting suggestions.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. The turkey soup was sure good last night -- some leftovers for breakfast and/or lunch, later this morning.
> 
> Any coffee left Marc? If so, would enjoy a mug, thanks.


Afternoon, John. Yes, I just made a fresh pot of coffee.

Feeling any better? How is Jean's back today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Yes, I just made a fresh pot of coffee.
> 
> Feeling any better? How is Jean's back today?


Not too bad Marc ... the good thing, not worse.

Jean's been a lot better for the past several days. She still has some moments, but the good thing, not as frequently as before. She's attributing some of the progress to our last two recent stays at Harrison, and positive effects from the hot spring pools. 

I think she may have caught my cold though, which is a shame -- hoping it will not take a stronghold on her -- but she's showing signs of such this morning. The turkey soup leftovers have been popular with her this morning - it certainly does help to sooth ones throat, and etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Not too bad Marc ... the good thing, not worse.
> 
> Jean's been a lot better for the past several days. She still has some moments, but the good thing, not as frequently as before. She's attributing some of the progress to our last two recent stays at Harrison, and positive effects from the hot spring pools.
> 
> I think she may have caught my cold though, which is a shame -- hoping it will not take a stronghold on her -- but she's showing signs of such this morning. The turkey soup leftovers have been popular with her this morning - it certainly does help to sooth ones throat, and etc.


When is your next venture over to Harrison Springs?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> When is your next venture over to Harrison Springs?


Maybe some time in November - we hope. We both have medical stuff & such in early-November - maybe mid-November, if all three of us can swing it then.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Maybe some time in November - we hope. We both have medical stuff & such in early-November - maybe mid-November, if all three of us can swing it then.


Well, a pre-Bon Voyage to you both.


----------



## johnp

Late-afternoon/Evening all. It's been a fine day here, hope it's been much the same with everyone. Weather-wise for us, who can complain ... not many I suspect, unless one dislikes no precipitation, sunshine, and mild temperatures. Is this really October?!!

I used some of the morning to get out and about for some fresh air, and at the same time, capture some pictures via my iPad2 ... which have now been posted to reviews, made earlier, and today.

For dinner ... it's more soup. Chicken soup is on the menu today -- the meat & stock made from what I found in the freezer, along fresh veggies, and the like. Will likely add some perogies to the pot before it's all over, and ready to be served. 

Good for the colds .. we hope!!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Late-afternoon/Evening all. It's been a fine day here, hope it's been much the same with everyone. Weather-wise for us, who can complain ... not many I suspect, unless one dislikes no precipitation, sunshine, and mild temperatures. Is this really October?!!
> 
> I used some of the morning to get out and about for some fresh air, and at the same time, capture some pictures via my iPad2 ... which have now been posted to reviews, made earlier, and today.
> 
> For dinner ... it's more soup. Chicken soup is on the menu today -- the meat & stock made from what I found in the freezer, along fresh veggies, and the like. Will likely add some perogies to the pot before it's all over, and ready to be served.
> 
> Good for the colds .. we hope!!
> 
> Cheers!


My grandmother's chicken soup was a cure for all colds. I am still willing to send some your way, with a few matzo balls to make it a real treat.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> My grandmother's chicken soup was a cure for all colds. I am still willing to send some your way, with a few matzo balls to make it a real treat.


Thanks Marc ... will see how this goes .... it's been so far so good with my soup ... hoping for the same results with this one.

But would have enjoyed being able to add some matzo balls, instead of these Cheemo perogies!!

.... but all's just about ready and waiting .. so best run .... catch you later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Will do, John. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sadly the posting times have begun to slide again. Took me three tries to even open the Shang and over a minute to post this. You will love today's video on SAP as Andre Rieu (Holland), his orchestra choir did a tribute to Frank Sinatra with My Way on his (Stradivarius) violin. Just a beautiful piece of music, enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sadly the posting times have begun to slide again. Took me three tries to even open the Shang and over a minute to post this. You will love today's video on SAP as Andre Rieu (Holland), his orchestra choir did a tribute to Frank Sinatra with My Way on his (Stradivarius) violin. Just a beautiful piece of music, enjoy.


Morning, Don. A great Andre Rieu clip ............. and a shocking clip about the baseball.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Light Dims on tonight’s Full Moon | CTV Atlantic News

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## pm-r

Yup, access and posting has slowed down to an almost unusable crawl here and it started it's downward spiral yesterday, both at the Shang and the weather forums.

Very foggy here this am but should clear later on for nice sunny teen temp day.

I shall take another walk this afternoon towards the local nature park to get my legs back into a more useable shape, and so far it's helping and they are getting better.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yup, access and posting has slowed down to an almost unusable crawl here and it started it's downward spiral yesterday, both at the Shang and the weather forums.
> 
> Very foggy here this am but should clear later on for nice sunny teen temp day.
> 
> I shall take another walk this afternoon towards the local nature park to get my legs back into a more useable shape, and so far it's helping and they are getting better.


Afternoon, Patrick. Good to hear that you are up and about for a walk. How are you feeling today?


----------



## johnp

Finally got access to this thread in a half-decent time!! Gave up this morning, and earlier this afternoon.

Heh, Patrick ... way to go!! Good to read about the progress being made.

Some foggy here this morning, and still much the same in downtown Vancouver this afternoon, but sunny and warm here (where we are) in Burnaby.

It's soup on-the-menu once again for us (still suffering from colds) ... yikes, three days in a row!! Today it's leftover chicken soup from yesterday, but it will be spiked with some penna pasta this time, for some body.

... now to see if this even posts?!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but coffee would sound good right now .............. at least for me. Later ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a nice hot bowl of oatmeal would suit me just fine with a week bit of brown sugar and maple syrup. Some memories this morning on SAP with our video "plop goes the weasel" with that good old boy, Foghorn Leghorn.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a nice hot bowl of oatmeal would suit me just fine with a week bit of brown sugar and maple syrup. Some memories this morning on SAP with our video "plop goes the weasel" with that good old boy, Foghorn Leghorn.


Coming right up, Don ......... with a wee bit of brown sugar. Will check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another rare 'sea monster' lands in California: a saber-toothed whale - CNN.com

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

The moon last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dozens flee homes after train derails west of Edmonton - Edmonton - CBC News

Luckily, Don, you are far from this tragedy.


----------



## Dr.G.

17th Annual Newfie Days | Lunenburg Board of Trade

Deborah is in Lunenburg but I am here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Living in Lunenburg | Lunenburg Board of Trade

Lunenburg is a quaint town.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Living in Lunenburg | Lunenburg Board of Trade Lunenburg is a quaint town.


Yup .. looks good Marc. Are you counting down the days yet?


----------



## johnp

Don .. as you know I'm a big fan of your "Today's Outstanding Photographs". Love this one you posted today of the fortress in Sri Lanka -- wow, to me it looks like a giant bug or the like, nestled down in a sea of trees.
(and on a side note: thanks again, for going back to posting four photos!!)


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the kind words John. I am happy you enjoy my efforts as I spend much time searching out what I consider to be outstanding photos. Some may not agree with my selections, but that is the way it goes. Many more are 'in the bank' for the weeks and months ahead. Hope you continue to enjoy them. Who knows, you may even pick up the odd new and refreshing desktop pic!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> .... you may even pick up the odd new and refreshing desktop pic!


... yes I have, a good many ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yup .. looks good Marc. Are you counting down the days yet?


Not really. Hopefully, we will have the house sold by this summer and make the full move then. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday brunch, but freshly brewed coffee is ready.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A bit early for Sunday brunch, but freshly brewed coffee is ready.


Good morning Marc.

Either you are up really early or I am up really late... 

Either way, I really could use a cup of joe now.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, a coffee does indeed smell good. An interesting video on SAP today, "A Night In Macau - A night out in Macau including a walk through The Venetian Hotel-Casino".


----------



## groovetube

screature said:


> Good morning Marc.
> 
> Either you are up really early or I am up really late...
> 
> Either way, I really could use a cup of joe now.
> 
> View attachment 34961


me too! I played last night, but it was a quick, in, and out so I was home before midnight.

Gruelling set, but time to shake it off and get to mixing mortar and doing some brick work today!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Good morning Marc.
> 
> Either you are up really early or I am up really late...
> 
> Either way, I really could use a cup of joe now.
> 
> View attachment 34961


Morning, Steve. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, a coffee does indeed smell good. An interesting video on SAP today, "A Night In Macau - A night out in Macau including a walk through The Venetian Hotel-Casino".


Morning, Don.

'Star Wars': Visit Tatooine, before it's swallowed by the Sahara - CNN.com

A site for SAP???


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> me too! I played last night, but it was a quick, in, and out so I was home before midnight.
> 
> Gruelling set, but time to shake it off and get to mixing mortar and doing some brick work today!


Morning, Tim. Some coffee for you sounds in order as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

morning G! Pretty chilly in here with no furnace yet. I had to bust some Bs to get the furnace guys here for monday as they didn't show on friday. I just can;t understand contractors who say they'll be somewhere at a certain day to get something done and don't. Maybe that's just me. But I don't know how people operate in life that way.

rant over 

Even though it was a trying gig, it was good to see good friends, this bunch are very hard working musicians and always a real lift to play with.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> morning G! Pretty chilly in here with no furnace yet. I had to bust some Bs to get the furnace guys here for monday as they didn't show on friday. I just can;t understand contractors who say they'll be somewhere at a certain day to get something done and don't. Maybe that's just me. But I don't know how people operate in life that way.
> 
> rant over
> 
> Even though it was a trying gig, it was good to see good friends, this bunch are very hard working musicians and always a real lift to play with.


Same rant here, Tim. Luckily, we have one person who is willing to do quality renos on weekends.


----------



## eMacMan

Took a trip over to Cranbrook yesterday. Aspen and Cottonwood are mostly naked but the Larch are just reaching their peak and the ground level stuff still looks good. Wall to wall gold pretty much the from BC border to Fernie then sporadic colour all the way into Cranbrook.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Took a trip over to Cranbrook yesterday. Aspen and Cottonwood are mostly naked but the Larch are just reaching their peak and the ground level stuff still looks good. Wall to wall gold pretty much the from BC border to Fernie then sporadic colour all the way into Cranbrook.


Afternoon, Bob. Trees here are starting to change colors ........... mostly yellow, which helps to brighten things up on days when there is no sun.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. Trees here are starting to change colors ........... mostly yellow, which helps to brighten things up on days when there is no sun.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Quite well. Indian summer is a good time to just enjoy life which is exactly what we are doing. The car is all winterized and hopefully up to one more winter.

Had a chance to try Chai tea the other day, can see why people like it.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Quite well. Indian summer is a good time to just enjoy life which is exactly what we are doing. The car is all winterized and hopefully up to one more winter.
> 
> Had a chance to try Chai tea the other day, can see why people like it.


Good to hear, Bob. We are getting a warmer October than usual.

I too like Chai tea, especially the way my son brews it each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

This video is taken from shore on Galiano Island British Columbia a few days ago by some acquaintances of my wife's friends.

Not too far from where we live, and in Active Pass that the BC Ferries pass through.

As sent:



---------- Hello 

Thought you would enjoy this

Love
Me

Subject: Orcas in Active Pass ...West Coast Living!

The whale watching industry has become huge. These pods have to put up with small boats buzzing around them from sunup to sundown. Not as bad in Johnson Straits. I refer to them as whale harassment boats.


Orcas in Active Pass ...

Hi Everyone:

For those of you who don’t know, Active Pass is a narrow channel between

Vancouver (Tsawwassen terminal) and Victoria ( Swartz Bay terminal) on the B.C. Ferries route.

Killer whales put on a show on the ferry route between the mainland and Victoria ........



Large Orca Pod in Active Pass.

This video is taken from shore on Galiano Island British Columbia a few day ago.


Orcas in Active Pass, Galiano Island BC - Canada (wow!) - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Very unique, Patrick. I saw an orca this close once while boating near Salt Spring Island, BC.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Two of our doxies out for a long walk by the ocean (they were both born here but owned by a neighbor two houses down from us).


----------



## Dr.G.

Breakfast is now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great clip about the kitten ............... but the clip with the soccer player shows she missed an open net.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yes, after that fancy footwork, I too expected to see her hit the net. Election day here, so it will be a busy time for me until tomorrow. I voted in the advance poll to give myself time to work on coverage today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yes, after that fancy footwork, I too expected to see her hit the net. Election day here, so it will be a busy time for me until tomorrow. I voted in the advance poll to give myself time to work on coverage today.


Morning, Don. May the best persons win in today's election. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an interesting SAP tidbit???

Time for a Leaf Lesson… | CTV Atlantic News


----------



## SINC

Oui, merci monsieur!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yes, after that fancy footwork, I too expected to see her hit the net. Election day here, so it will be a busy time for me until tomorrow. I voted in the advance poll to give myself time to work on coverage today.



Good luck with your coverage Don, it should be interesting for you and your locals.

We sure know from your SAP some of the candidates that you DIDN'T vote for. :-;

Here's hoping most of your favourites get elected.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oui, merci monsieur!


Thought it might be of interest to you, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Patrick. How are you feeling today?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Patrick. How are you feeling today?



I'm fine thanks Marc and better by the day.

Foggy, cool and cloudy here the last few days but at least no rain so I can do my short walks outside. And I'm making them longer or harder by the day.

I'm also still trying the iPad 2 my son gave me to use which is better when keeping my legs raised on an ottoman, but I find it quite trying and lacking compared to my iMac.

Many of the methods and the way iOS 7 works sure has me scratching my head at times and I'm left wondering what on earth were the designers thinking. Ives should have stuck to equipment design IMHO!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Patrick. Day one day at a time.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I'm fine thanks Marc and better by the day.
> 
> Foggy, cool and cloudy here the last few days but at least no rain so I can do my short walks outside. And I'm making them longer or harder by the day.
> I'm also still trying the iPad 2 my son gave me to use which is better when keeping my legs raised on an ottoman, but I find it quite trying and lacking compared to my iMac.
> Many of the methods and the way iOS 7 works sure has me scratching my head at times and I'm left wondering what on earth were the designers thinking. Ives should have stuck to equipment design IMHO!!!


Good to hear Patrick.

Yup on the weather ... we've been under a temperature inversion, so the fog is forecasted to last, and continue on. Good to hear about the walks.

Agree with you re: the iPad and IOS 7 ... so far, I rather dislike it, and preferred the IOS I had on my iPad2 before they 'forced' it on me (with their automatic download).


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. How are you and Jean this afternoon?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. How are you and Jean this afternoon?


Afternoon Marc .... still battling our colds, but thankfully, they have not worsened, and seem to be under control!! Otherwise, we're doing quite fine. Thanks for asking!

Jean's into her art stuff -- at present, creating some cards, and the like (for some upcoming events), and I'm doing "what I do" .. shopping, walking, cooking, and for the past while, posting reviews, and photo's, and such, to some travel, dining, and related forums. Took the iPad2 out the other morning and captured a few images to tag with reviews I had made of some local shops. Was happy to see that all my efforts were posted. 

We've sure been having a taste of fog the past several days -- due primarily to a temperature inversion that has set in. Should clear in a day or so. But so far, sure cannot complain about our October weather. Hope we can say the same about November ... but wouldn't bet on it!! 

Hope all's well with you your way!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon Marc .... still battling our colds, but thankfully, they have not worsened, and seem to be under control!! Otherwise, we're doing quite fine. Thanks for asking!
> 
> Jean's into her art stuff -- at present, creating some cards, and the like (for some upcoming events), and I'm doing "what I do" .. shopping, walking, cooking, and for the past while, posting reviews, and photo's, and such, to some travel, dining, and related forums. Took the iPad2 out the other morning and captured a few images to tag with reviews I had made of some local shops. Was happy to see that all my efforts were posted.
> 
> We've sure been having a taste of fog the past several days -- due primarily to a temperature inversion that has set in. Should clear in a day or so. But so far, sure cannot complain about our October weather. Hope we can say the same about November ... but wouldn't bet on it!!
> 
> Hope all's well with you your way!!


Well, how about some herbal tea and/or homemade chicken soup?

All goes well here. It is very sunny with 12C temps and the leaves are changing colors so all the trees are starting to look golden and red.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, how about some herbal tea and/or homemade chicken soup?
> All goes well here. It is very sunny with 12C temps and the leaves are changing colors so all the trees are starting to look golden and red.


Thanks Marc. But after several days of soups, we've finally returned to solid foods once again. Definitely do love soups ... but at present, a bit "souped out"!! 

Lovely fall colours here now as well. I savour the views of such during my early-am walks ... and this morning's walk was 'the' best so far. But sadly, a lot of leaves are falling now as well, and many trees will not look so pretty very soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. But after several days of soups, we've finally returned to solid foods once again. Definitely do love soups ... but at present, a bit "souped out"!!
> 
> Lovely fall colours here now as well. I savour the views of such during my early-am walks ... and this morning's walk was 'the' best so far. But sadly, a lot of leaves are falling now as well, and many trees will not look so pretty very soon.


OK. I hear you, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is what a 37-year-old Twinkie looks like | Grist

Don, this has to be SAP material.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This is what a 37-year-old Twinkie looks like | Grist
> 
> Don, this has to be SAP material.


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## groovetube

Herbal tea sounds like a great idea. I think I'll put a peppermint tea brew on.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Good to hear Patrick.
> 
> Yup on the weather ... we've been under a temperature inversion, so the fog is forecasted to last, and continue on. Good to hear about the walks.
> 
> Agree with you re: the iPad and IOS 7 ... so far, I rather dislike it, and preferred the IOS I had on my iPad2 before they 'forced' it on me (with their automatic download).



Well we agree about iOS 7 John, and bluntly I'd say it's rather pathetic as an OS goes.

It's OK for some stuff, but sure not designed for getting any real work done. For that I'll use my iMac.

I don't know how or why some seemed to get an automatic download/update that you and what I read about others got, as I had to make a deliberate attempt to upgrade from the 6 version that was on the iPad when I got it.

I waited a week or so before upgrading but I'm sure disappointed, especially from what some had said how great 7 was, and I cannot agree with their assessment.

Heck, I didn't see much improvement from v. 6, but maybe that's because I was and still am a new iPad 2 user.

Some of the "new and improved" 7 features are just a bit of an OS joke to me.

Anyway, the iPad is more portable so I can use it in a chair with my feet and legs elevated, something I can't do with my iMac.


----------



## johnp

Patrick ... I do not use my iPad2 very often, so when we were about to leave for Harrison a while back, and I thought I'd take the Pad with us, I figured I had better charge up, and all, before our trip. 

When I turned it on, and it connected to my WiFi, the download of IOS 7 started immediately. I hadn't a clue what was happening, except that anything I did at the time, would not work!!! Apple was doing an IOS upgrade, and unlike all other updates/upgrades, et al, I was NOT asked whether I wanted such. 
I sat back and let it happen .... 

Suspect I may grow to accept/like what actually happened, but regardless, I sure dislike 'the' way it happened.


----------



## SINC

That is odd guys, my iPad 2 gave me the option to upgrade or not. (I did, but it took 10 tries before it would install.) My wife's iPhone 4 still has the upgrade sitting in the settings, but since I have never activated it, it is dormant as well. I had enough trouble teaching her how to use IOS 6, never mind doing it all over again and so many have had issues with the iPhone 4 speed wise, I have no wish to put it on that phone yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Perfect! Thanks!


Glad to help ............ especially now that your election is about over.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Herbal tea sounds like a great idea. I think I'll put a peppermint tea brew on.


Sounds good, Tim.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Steve. * How is Life treating you these days?*


Sorry late in getting back to you Marc...

Better than most, worse than some... No point in complaining, no one wants to hear that.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Sorry late in getting back to you Marc...
> 
> Better than most, worse than some... No point in complaining, no one wants to hear that.


Well, we are family here, Steve, so complain away. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to take my car in for an oil change. So, I shall start the coffee brewing and think about breakfast later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Election Results: Municipal Election

For those who can't wait for SAP to be updated. I have a feeling that Don might not be in the best of moods this morning due to the Crouse victory for mayor. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=497694559251

Lest we forget ...........


----------



## eMacMan

Unlike Don we in the CN Pass went in for wholesale slaughter in our municipal election. The mayor from what I have been able to glean, lost by a 4:1 ratio and former councillors took a similar beating. Looks like more than 50% turnout as well.

Has a lot to do with a myriad of outside consultants and hires and a lot of really dumb council decisions. Our little community coughed up over a quarter of a million in new vehicles; two so the new (outsider) town nazis could ride around in style as they levied fines for the new Calgary style by-law infractions; two for the new flatlander firechief and assistant firechief, hired because council fired the volunteer fire department. They fired the fire department because those volunteers objected to being blamed for councils earlier decision to cancel.....

The new town logo, looking like interlocking dunce caps, created by out of town consultants after other out of town consultants told council we needed new branding, also hurt the incumbents cause.


----------



## SINC

Idiots. All of them. Oh well, tax and spend is alive and well in snooty St. Albert. Bah humbug.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Unlike Don we in the CN Pass went in for wholesale slaughter in our municipal election. The mayor from what I have been able to glean, lost by a 4:1 ratio and former councillors took a similar beating. Looks like more than 50% turnout as well.
> 
> Has a lot to do with a myriad of outside consultants and hires and a lot of really dumb council decisions. Our little community coughed up over a quarter of a million in new vehicles; two so the new (outsider) town nazis could ride around in style as they levied fines for the new Calgary style by-law infractions; two for the new flatlander firechief and assistant firechief, hired because council fired the volunteer fire department. They fired the fire department because those volunteers objected to being blamed for councils earlier decision to cancel.....
> 
> The new town logo, looking like interlocking dunce caps, created by out of town consultants after other out of town consultants told council we needed new branding, also hurt the incumbents cause.


Interesting. Not a stellar day for your incumbents, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Idiots. All of them. Oh well, tax and spend is alive and well in snooty St. Albert. Bah humbug.


Yes, from the items I read on SAP re the candidates you were hoping to see elected, I would say that a "Bug Humbar" is in order. Such is Life.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Not a stellar day for your incumbents, Bob.


Yes all of our incumbents are past tense. 

I think the new council will have their hands full undoing the damage. There is of course the fire department debacle. Volunteer directors who supported the firemen were also fired and replaced by mayoral cronies. Our big claim to fame "Thunder in the Valley" was terminated. All sorts of absurd by-laws were passed as some of the upper-crust did not like the small town lifestyle of their neighbours. A ridiculously contorted animal control by-law needs to be completely re-worked. The town nazis need to be either terminated or reduced from two full time jobs to one half time job. ....

One can only hope these little chores will keep this council out of trouble.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, what exactly is this "ridiculously contorted animal control by-law"? Just curious.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Bob, what exactly is this "ridiculously contorted animal control by-law"? Just curious.


Among other things cats need have collars with tags attached. Clearly none of the idiots responsible for that claws have ever owned a cat. Tons of fines way out of proportion to what many of the towns residents can afford... Realistically it's a small community, if you find a pet on the loose it's usually quite easy to track down the owner. 

I think being one of the easier fixes this by-law will be neutered in short order. Ironically because the railroad and highway are fairly close to most of the homes, most people do make a real effort to keep their pets under control.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Among other things cats need have collars with tags attached. Clearly none of the idiots responsible for that claws have ever owned a cat. Tons of fines way out of proportion to what many of the towns residents can afford... Realistically it's a small community, if you find a pet on the loose it's usually quite easy to track down the owner.
> 
> I think being one of the easier fixes this by-law will be neutered in short order. Ironically because the railroad and highway are fairly close to most of the homes, most people do make a real effort to keep their pets under control.


Merci. I was just curious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tea anyone? 4PM High Tea calls for some freshly brewed Sonal Special. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Tea anyone? 4PM High Tea calls for some freshly brewed Sonal Special. Anyone interested?


Sounds good Marc ... I think such would hit the spot about now!! Two cups please. Thanks.

We've been watching the fog roll in, then roll out a little, and then roll in again, and then ... etc, etc. The forecast calls for some afternoon clearing ... time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... I think such would hit the spot about now!! Two cups please. Thanks.
> 
> We've been watching the fog roll in, then roll out a little, and then roll in again, and then ... etc, etc. The forecast calls for some afternoon clearing ... time will tell.


Coming right up, John. How is your cold today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, John. How is your cold today?


.... much better ... and looking forward to enjoying a 'real' meal today -- chicken breasts (w/lemon/honey/garlic), and baked butternut squash, potato, and onion.

Just in from a nice taste of sunshine and warmth out on the balcony (would never have thought the fog would lift for such!!) ... and it's off to the kitchen to get that dinner started soon. 

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... much better ... and looking forward to enjoying a 'real' meal today -- chicken breasts (w/lemon/honey/garlic), and baked butternut squash, potato, and onion.
> 
> Just in from a nice taste of sunshine and warmth out on the balcony (would never have thought the fog would lift for such!!) ... and it's off to the kitchen to get that dinner started soon.
> 
> Cheers!!


Good to hear, John. Stephen is making just about the same meal for us, but with spaghetti squash and his homemade chicken breast BBQ sauce.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. Stephen is making just about the same meal for us, but with spaghetti squash and his homemade chicken breast BBQ sauce.


.... yum!! ... from coast to coast!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... yum!! ... from coast to coast!!


Yes, and all I have to do is clean up. I get the better part of the deal, since cleaning up a BBQ is not difficult.


----------



## Dr.G.

Calling it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for OtHD Breakfast, but some freshly brewed coffee sounds good right about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our OtHD Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a great video today on SAP: Scary Snowman Halloween. We set out to Newport Rhode Island to bring you this awesome Halloween Special. We hope you like it! * Language warning: Some folks blurt out colourful language when startled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. What is the on-the-street reaction of the election results in St.A.?


----------



## Dr.G.

The World Series starts tonight. While none of my teams are in this year, I think that I shall root for Boston. My prediction is the Red Sox in 7 games. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. What is the on-the-street reaction of the election results in St.A.?


As you might imagine Marc, when the vote for mayor was split 55-45, there are a lot of unhappy people. The mayor, as arrogant as ever, says the split doesn't matter, he won and that's that which is not going over well with those who voted against him. They think he should show some respect and alter his spending pattern.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The World Series starts tonight. While none of my teams are in this year, I think that I shall root for Boston. My prediction is the Red Sox in 7 games. We shall see.


Marc, since my team has always been the Tigers, I have to now cheer for Boston as well. Oh so close this year, but no cigar.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As you might imagine Marc, when the vote for mayor was split 55-45, there are a lot of unhappy people. The mayor, as arrogant as ever, says the split doesn't matter, he won and that's that which is not going over well with those who voted against him. They think he should show some respect and alter his spending pattern.


Sorry to hear this, Don. Is the council also on his side?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, since my team has always been the Tigers, I have to now cheer for Boston as well. Oh so close this year, but no cigar.


True. Sorry to see that the Tigers' manager chose to retire.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. Is the council also on his side?


There are six on council, four on his side.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There are six on council, four on his side.


Well, that means he shall get his way on most matters. From what I am reading every so often on SAP, there is a real disconnect between what the community wants and what he wants for the community.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. A busy sort of 'odds & ends' day here for me - early-am walk, a little food shopping after, then some internet stuff & such, and most-recently, some great balcony time, with some wine, and warm sun. For Jean (with some help from daughter) - an early-am visit to a Med-Lab (for her routine blood tests), then a visit to her cardiologist, for her 6-month's pacemaker check. 

She and daughter did a little shopping on the way back from those appointments ... yeah, it has allowed me to make a change to today's dinner plans (the whole chicken I had planned to thaw, went back into the fridge for tomorrow) -- now it's to be a basa fish filet for she, and two, pork loin chops for me!! Along with some leftover rice, and fresh veggies.

A lovely fall day, weather-wise - sunny and very mild. Great for our balcony times.

It looks rather pretty coming down the walk to our apartment building as well ... captured with the iPad at noon.

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice shot, John. Glad they kept some trees around the apartment/condo complex.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Are you Ok Marc? 

Sorry I haven't been following along... but this just seems to be such an early hour for you to be calling it a night.


----------



## pm-r

Marc's quite a few hours ahead of most of us so it may just seem early to you from the time stamp.

But I'm curious why a didn't receive any notice from the shang throughout today, almost as if I got un-subscribed somehow.

I'll have to keep watch on that, and quite unusual.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Are you Ok Marc?
> 
> Sorry I haven't been following along... but this just seems to be such an early hour for you to be calling it a night.


I am fine, Steve. I just wanted to watch a bit of the World Series.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc's quite a few hours ahead of most of us so it may just seem early to you from the time stamp.
> 
> But I'm curious why a didn't receive any notice from the shang throughout today, almost as if I got un-subscribed somehow.
> 
> I'll have to keep watch on that, and quite unusual.


Morning, Patrick. Yes, sadly, many of the regulars have not been logging in to The Shang lately. We shall see.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the coffee brewing and breakfast started. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, A half a grapefruit would be wonderful, but alas, I am forbidden to have any type of grapefruit and have been since they put me on Lipitor back in 2000. They say in some cases it has been known to cause death when grapefruit reacts with the drug. I'll settle for toast and coffee today.

A wonderful flashmob performance by the British army band in Cardiff on our SAP video today playing the Colonel Bogey march.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sadly, same for me re grapefruit and Lipitor.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Sadly, same for me re grapefruit and Lipitor.


Morning Marc, Don, and all. It's the same for me too -- because of Lipitor, and a BP medication. Haven't tasted a grapefruit (or the juice) is a good long while. Darn!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc, Don, and all. It's the same for me too -- because of Lipitor, and a BP medication. Haven't tasted a grapefruit (or the juice) is a good long while. Darn!!


Afternoon, John. I miss Ruby Red grapefruit from Florida.


----------



## SINC

I loved those too Marc, I had a half grapefruit with my breakfast every weekday morning for many years. I must remember to ask my doc the next time I see him if there is another med to replace Lipitor that would allow for grapefruit consumption. That would be wonderful if there was, but every web search I have tried shows no alternative. I guess my grapefruit days are gone.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Patrick. Yes, sadly, many of the regulars have not been logging in to The Shang lately. We shall see.
> 
> How are you feeling today?



I'm fine thanks Marc and just got back from the surgeon's office to check the incision some others were concerned about. It's all OK he says.

For some reason I'm still not getting any email notice from ehmac.ca, especially the shang forum that I'd normally get saying ""postername" has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled..."

Anyone know how to turn the forum topic subscription back on?

From what I can see it's all enabled and should be working.


----------



## pm-r

Gee, there seem to be quite a few of us on Lipitor and I'd almost forgotten about the grapefruit reaction. Thanks for the reminder.

For those taking Lipitor and didn't know, you can contact the company or even fill out the form on line that allows one to purchase Lipitor at the same price as any cheaper generic replacement you might have been taking.

I was on the generic for a while but my Dr. wanted me back on the genuine Lipitor and gave me the form to give to the pharmacist, which saves a lot of money for the Lipitor.


----------



## eMacMan

BTW another under-publicized side effect is muscle deterioration. A good friend found this out the hard way, although he did recover most of his strength after discontinuing the med.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I loved those too Marc, I had a half grapefruit with my breakfast every weekday morning for many years. I must remember to ask my doc the next time I see him if there is another med to replace Lipitor that would allow for grapefruit consumption. That would be wonderful if there was, but every web search I have tried shows no alternative. I guess my grapefruit days are gone.


Well, if I can lose more weight, my doctor will take me off of Lipitor. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm fine thanks Marc and just got back from the surgeon's office to check the incision some others were concerned about. It's all OK he says.
> .


Good to hear, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> BTW another under-publicized side effect is muscle deterioration. A good friend found this out the hard way, although he did recover most of his strength after discontinuing the med.


Did not know this, Bob. Thanks for the info.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Hope the day's treating everyone well. A lovely fall day here ... did an early-am 'shortened' walk, then walked up to my barber after to get sheared (it was definitely time, but heh, I'm thankful there's still something left on top to cut, eh!!). 

It's out to the balcony for our 2'nd break soon ... it was 15C in the shade when out before, and the sun's coming around to hit it now .. so this will be a wine break in the sun!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The second game of the World Series is VERY interesting. As I said, Red Sox in 7 games. We shall see.

See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful sunrise. It makes the yellows of the maple trees come alive.

Who would like some TGIF Breakfast? However, first comes some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## groovetube

up early this morning too. Coffee tastes so good at this hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> up early this morning too. Coffee tastes so good at this hour.


Morning, Tim. Coffee coming right up. 

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, scrambled eggs sound good with a hot coffee today. It's cooling off here this morning as we prepare for our first snowfall on Sunday with 5 to 10 cm being predicted. (I must remember to pick up a Farmer's Almanac today.)

A funny yarn on SAP this morning about an Englishman driving in France and our daily gif show a rude awakening. Also a great story on a 100 year old woman whose birthday gift is a ride in the 41 Ford she and her husband bought during WWII. Did you know it takes every mammal just 21 seconds to pee? A fun day indeed.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. Coffee coming right up.
> 
> How are you today?


not bad, you?

Recovering from the major dig foundation repairs etc in the basement. The dust is still settling.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, scrambled eggs sound good with a hot coffee today. It's cooling off here this morning as we prepare for our first snowfall on Sunday with 5 to 10 cm being predicted. (I must remember to pick up a Farmer's Almanac today.)
> 
> A funny yarn on SAP this morning about an Englishman driving in France and our daily gif show a rude awakening. Also a great story on a 100 year old woman whose birthday gift is a ride in the 41 Ford she and her husband bought during WWII. Did you know it takes every mammal just 21 seconds to pee? A fun day indeed.


Morning, Don. Breakfast coming right up. Just went through SAP. Lots of chuckles today.

SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> not bad, you?
> 
> Recovering from the major dig foundation repairs etc in the basement. The dust is still settling.


Good to hear, Tim. Glad to hear of your recovery. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Coffee. Coffee, will somebody please get me some coffeeeeeeee 

Lots of drama here. It is a little known fact that 97 year old ladies are stubborn. And when provided with an "I've fallen......button" they take it off at night because it bothers them. 

In other news, we got the other neighbor to quit smoking pot and now he's falling all over on the street. Passers-by take him to the hospital, but he just puts his clothes back on and walks back home.

I'll be good once I've had my coffee.

My sister is finished her treatments and is recovering nicely. We thank everyone for your prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Margaret. Coffee coming right up. So glad to hear this news about your sister.


----------



## groovetube

winwintoo said:


> Coffee. Coffee, will somebody please get me some coffeeeeeeee
> 
> Lots of drama here. It is a little known fact that 97 year old ladies are stubborn. And when provided with an "I've fallen......button" they take it off at night because it bothers them.
> 
> In other news, we got the other neighbor to quit smoking pot and now he's falling all over on the street. Passers-by take him to the hospital, but he just puts his clothes back on and walks back home.
> 
> I'll be good once I've had my coffee.
> 
> My sister is finished her treatments and is recovering nicely. We thank everyone for your prayers and good wishes.


hmmm. If that's occurring he's likely quitting something else much much stronger.

I think it's time for a mid (almost end ) morning bodum brew


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I think it's time for a mid (almost end ) morning bodum brew


I shall share a cup with you, Tim. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Nice shot, John. Glad they kept some trees around the apartment/condo complex.


Our property is very well-treed ... with quite a mixture of species ... here are some shots of the courtyard (taken from the balcony today) ..


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice view, John. I was sitting outside with the doxies watching them chase the leaves that are starting to fall. If I rake them up into piles the doxies just race through them and smash them to bits. So, I use the lawn mower to mulch them for various parts in the garden.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ... I was sitting outside with the doxies watching them chase the leaves that are starting to fall. If I rake them up into piles the doxies just race through them and smash them to bits. So, I use the lawn mower to mulch them for various parts in the garden.


Sounds like fun with the doxies, and a good plan re: the mulching, et al (wish the same was done here).
Jean and I were out yesterday morning collecting various leaves (shapes & colours) to press. Not sure what she has in mind, but we collected a good many.
Can't remember ever seeing so much fall colour here .. but guess it's due to the long stretch of dry, mild, and windless weather we've been experiencing. Whatever .. it's sure been some nice to see and experience!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like fun with the doxies, and a good plan re: the mulching, et al (wish the same was done here).
> Jean and I were out yesterday morning collecting various leaves (shapes & colours) to press. Not sure what she has in mind, but we collected a good many.
> Can't remember ever seeing so much fall colour here .. but guess it's due to the long stretch of dry, mild, and windless weather we've been experiencing. Whatever .. it's sure been some nice to see and experience!!!


Yes, but doxies should be digging dogs. They just run around the piles of leaves or go right through them, so I let them have their fun and then mow them all up. Won't need to do this before early Nov. as the leaves are still mostly on the trees.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... the leaves are still mostly on the trees.


.. here too, for us to enjoy!!! 

And so far, without the "normal" wind and rain, it's been a gentle and natural fall of leaves from the trees. And much-enjoyed, by me, during my ealry-am walks.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .. here too, for us to enjoy!!!
> 
> And so far, without the "normal" wind and rain, it's been a gentle and natural fall of leaves from the trees. And much-enjoyed, by me, during my ealry-am walks.


We got a great deal of wind overnight, but not cold temps. I am going to have to mow the lawn this weekend. Flowers are still blooming in my wife's garden.


----------



## groovetube

evening. I've successfully traded in all my grass for mulch and lots of small trees/plants, so no more mowing of anything. There's deweeding and other work but I much prefer that to having to keep the grass mowed!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> evening. I've successfully traded in all my grass for mulch and lots of small trees/plants, so no more mowing of anything. There's deweeding and other work but I much prefer that to having to keep the grass mowed!


I need a small electric mower for the leaves, but I use a push mower for the grass during the rest of the year. I enjoy the whirring sound it makes and I can mow the lawn early on a Sunday morning if I so choose, since it does not make a loud noise and allows people to sleep in.


----------



## groovetube

I used to use a push mower as well, I tried to keep the blades sharp as it frequently "lost power" when dull 

I just prefer less or no grass, not really a soccer player here  (not that there is major room in these downtown postage stamps of yards here anyway)


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> evening. I've successfully traded in all my grass for mulch and lots of small trees/plants, so no more mowing of anything. There's deweeding and other work but I much prefer that to having to keep the grass mowed!


I stipulated the same here when we were building 17 years ago - no grass.

The small screenings on the oaths are much nicer, and no mowing needed.

But the fallen leaves still need raking that my wife enjoys doing. Or so it seems.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I used to use a push mower as well, I tried to keep the blades sharp as it frequently "lost power" when dull
> 
> I just prefer less or no grass, not really a soccer player here  (not that there is major room in these downtown postage stamps of yards here anyway)


I hear you, Tim. I don't use any chemicals on the lawn, just pick up the weeds by hand or just let them grow until I mow them down.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I stipulated the same here when we were building 17 years ago - no grass.
> 
> The small screenings on the oaths are much nicer, and no mowing needed.
> 
> But the fallen leaves still need raking that my wife enjoys doing. Or so it seems.


Patrick, I actually find mowing the lawn with a push lawn mower relaxing and good exercise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Did you know your whole life is online? Watch our video on SAP this morning to find out how easy it is for hackers to find out about you. And for you Marc, a funny story about A Jewish Entrepreneur, Morris Schwartz dividing up his empire on his death bed.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I'm at a conference in Toronto, so it has been a few days of little sleep and cold and damp weather. I think this will be a three coffee morning. Don I don't know how you get up so early each day..... I certainly got out of the habit when I "retired". 

Marc, leaves are something I certainly don't miss .... No trees near us in Windsor, when I lived in Bowmanville it was not uncommon to rake 31 leaf bags full.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> I hear you, Tim. I don't use any chemicals on the lawn, just pick up the weeds by hand or just let them grow until I mow them down.


yeah I did the same here as well for many years. This year I had the backyard dig up, and transformed, some flagstones with a massive rock as a table as a seating area, and a big area with small trees, plants flowers etc as a bird area with feeders. I have some rather large rose bushes and transplanted them on the other side with some gardenias. The looked like they were ok, hopefully they survive next year.

next spring will be the doing of the front. I had natural stone front put in and all dug up to mulch, it's ready for planting for spring. It'll look great.


----------



## Rps

Morning Tim, landscaping is not my forte, but that is on the schedule for next year .... That and new windows....ouch!


----------



## groovetube

it really isn't mine either, but I'm learning and starting to enjoy it. A nicer house with a little more land (relatively speaking this is downtown...) gives a bit more leeway as well. In our first house, the neighbourhood was nice, but wasn't much of a gardeners neighbourhood really. But this one, has much larger front yards, and people have amazing fronts, so we needed to step up a little more.

When we first bought this place, the guy before us had sodded the front, but I think he sodded right over crazy weeds, so within a year or so, it became a weed nightmare, the grass was done in. I knew we were in trouble when one day I was sitting on the front porch with a tea, and an old Italian neighbourhood lady, all in black, was walking slowly down the sidewalk admiring people's front yards, when she got to ours, she stopped, looked over the weeds, looked at me, then shook her head and continued on, with nothing more than a good tsk tsk tsk tsk tsp tsk. I knew something had to be done.


----------



## Rps

Tim where we are now we have four vacant lots beside us so trying to keep up with the weeds is almost impossible, but we are starting to see some building so hopefully that will curtail the weed infestation next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, time to rise and shine. Did you know your whole life is online? Watch our video on SAP this morning to find out how easy it is for hackers to find out about you. And for you Marc, a funny story about A Jewish Entrepreneur, Morris Schwartz dividing up his empire on his death bed.


Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I'm at a conference in Toronto, so it has been a few days of little sleep and cold and damp weather. I think this will be a three coffee morning. Don I don't know how you get up so early each day..... I certainly got out of the habit when I "retired".
> 
> Marc, leaves are something I certainly don't miss .... No trees near us in Windsor, when I lived in Bowmanville it was not uncommon to rake 31 leaf bags full.


Morning, Rp. What sort of conference are you attending?

31 bags!!! That would make great mulch .............. or a doxie road rally course.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> yeah I did the same here as well for many years. This year I had the backyard dig up, and transformed, some flagstones with a massive rock as a table as a seating area, and a big area with small trees, plants flowers etc as a bird area with feeders. I have some rather large rose bushes and transplanted them on the other side with some gardenias. The looked like they were ok, hopefully they survive next year.
> 
> next spring will be the doing of the front. I had natural stone front put in and all dug up to mulch, it's ready for planting for spring. It'll look great.


Sounds like a fine landscaping plan, Tim. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess it is time to get breakfast started. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc I am at the TESL Ontario conference .


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc I am at the TESL Ontario conference .


Sounds interesting. Too bad I can't attend.


----------



## SINC

I finally picked up my new copy of the Farmer's Almanac yesterday and opened it to a random page. There I found a gardening tip that is simple and effective. Here it is:



> _An empty plastic bottle provides an inexpensive method of applying water and frees you from standing at the end of your garden hose.
> 
> Cut the bottom out of a two litre soda bottle, drill 1/8 inch holes through the bottle cap, then re-cap the bottle. Bury it cap side down within 6 inches of the root zone of a plant. Fill your soda bottle with water.
> 
> The water will bleed out through the holes in the cap into the soil and be absorbed by the roots of your plants slowly, reducing the frequency of water application.
> 
> Your newly planted geraniums or tomatoes will perform better with this consistent supply of fresh water. Refill the bottle as needed.
> 
> If you find the water in the bottle has not drained within two days, then take the cap off the bottle and place it back in the soil without the cap. Heavy, clay-based soils can sometimes prevent water from seeping through the holes in the cap._


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting tip, Don. Merci.

Spoke to my brother-in-law who lives in Edmonton. He was going back to Edmonton from Calgary so as not to get hit with the snow forecast in Calgary. The Weather Network forecasts 10-20cm of wet snow for Calgary and up to 7cm of snow for Edmonton. I just finished mowing the lawn and mulching the first wave of fallen leaves so thoughts of snow cannot be considered just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

12 Wiener Dogs Stuck In Sleeves Is The Funniest Thing

Luckily, our doxies have far more intelligence than to get stuck in this sort of situation.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> 12 Wiener Dogs Stuck In Sleeves Is The Funniest Thing Luckily, our doxies have far more intelligence than to get stuck in this sort of situation.


Cute pictures Marc, but good to know your dogs, and any I've owned, would not get caught in such!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Cute pictures Marc, but good to know your dogs, and any I've owned, would not get caught in such!!


All too true, John.

How is Jean feeling these days?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> All too true, John. How is Jean feeling these days?


It's been a little 'mixed' for Jean the past couple of days ... some "trying" times, at times. But quite good today -- we did dim sum this morning. She'll be seeing her family doctor Monday ... and relating what's been going on of late. She got her flu shot yesterday, and I'll be getting mine Monday.

We're heading to downtown Vancouver later in the week -- to attend Vancouver Opera's performance of Puccini's 'Tosca'. The first, of four operas of this year's season. On a side note: the tenor for the production we're attending is from St. John's, NL. And the soprano, from Kitchner, ON. We're happy to see a couple of Canadians in the prime roles.

In the meantime ... hoping the good weather will continue, my cold will go away, and Jean's back will relax!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's been a little 'mixed' for Jean the past couple of days ... some "trying" times, at times. But quite good today -- we did dim sum this morning. She'll be seeing her family doctor Monday ... and relating what's been going on of late. She got her flu shot yesterday, and I'll be getting mine Monday.
> 
> We're heading to downtown Vancouver later in the week -- to attend Vancouver Opera's performance of Puccini's 'Tosca'. The first, of four operas of this year's season. On a side note: the tenor for the production we're attending is from St. John's, NL. And the soprano, from Kitchner, ON. We're happy to see a couple of Canadians in the prime roles.
> 
> In the meantime ... hoping the good weather will continue, my cold will go away, and Jean's back will relax!!!


Sorry to hear about your cold and Jean's back, John. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Who is that tenor from here?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... Who is that tenor from here?


From the Vancouver Opera's website --- it's David Pomeroy
https://www.vancouveropera.ca/Tosca-2013-14.html
DAVID POMEROY


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> From the Vancouver Opera's website --- it's David Pomeroy
> https://www.vancouveropera.ca/Tosca-2013-14.html
> DAVID POMEROY


Interesting. I have heard of him.

Let me know how they stage Tosca's leap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don I don't know how you get up so early each day..... I certainly got out of the habit when I "retired".
> 
> Marc, leaves are something I certainly don't miss .... No trees near us in Windsor, when I lived in Bowmanville it was not uncommon to rake 31 leaf bags full.


It's not hard to get up early when you go to bed early. That's the secret. As for those leaves, we are at 29 bags and counting now.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the coffee is on and ready to go, help yourself. Do you know 'The Essential Unwritten Rules Everyone Should Live By"? If not, you will after reading SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's not hard to get up early when you go to bed early. That's the secret. As for those leaves, we are at 29 bags and counting now.


Very true, Don.

Do you mulch the leaves?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch will be made when you rise and shine to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Don.
> 
> Do you mulch the leaves?


Yes Marc, we mulch them with the mower before bagging. We took 13 bags to the local compost site and another 16 bags were picked up by the city leaf service on garbage days. If this snow does not last, and it likely will not, there will be another half dozen bags to go as the shubert cherry trees dark purple leaves are always the last to drop.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, we mulch them with the mower before bagging. We took 13 bags to the local compost site and another 16 bags were picked up by the city leaf service on garbage days. If this snow does not last, and it likely will not, there will be another half dozen bags to go as the shubert cherry trees dark purple leaves are always the last to drop.


Lots of leaves, Don. Still, you put them to good use. The doxies would have a field day with the leaves ............ as well as your early snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Helped my neighbor rake up two bags of leaves which I took and put on the lawn to mow over them and then put some in the compost pile and the others around the spring bulbs for next year.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Morning all, the coffee is on and ready to go, help yourself. Do you know 'The Essential Unwritten Rules Everyone Should Live By"? If not, you will after reading SAP today.


Don ... loved that picture of the 'orchid praying mantis' ... a fine example of animal mimicry.

It made it to my wallpaper collection, and the "wallpaper du jour".


----------



## SINC

Looks good on the iMac John, but then I got distracted and started admiring that glass on the right side of the shot!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Looks good on the iMac John, but then I got distracted and started admiring that glass on the right side of the shot!


Oops!! I should have moved my little raku pottery owl and frog out a little more ... forgot about that glass!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice shot, John. Fine wine, I assume.


----------



## pm-r

That's a busy patterned mouse pad as well John, just in case you find your mousing a bit jerky.

PS: That glass looks good.

I've cut back and promised myself two glasses a day max and that's meant for the weekend, otherwise it's just one glass. That makes the Dr. happier and me maybe grumpier. ;-)


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> That's a busy patterned mouse pad as well John, just in case you find your mousing a bit jerky.


Have tried many 'surfaces' with the Magic Mouse .. and this 'Pimpernel placemat' works just fine for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast and freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, from a chilly Alberta at -8°. A busy edition of SAP is up and ready to go with great photos, a funny tale about a shopping trip and Rowan Atkinson celebrates Prince Charles birthday in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone for some 4PM High Tea???


----------



## groovetube

right over here!

Nice sunny day here, not too cold.


----------



## johnp

groovetube said:


> right over here! Nice sunny day here, not too cold.


Tim ... it's much the same here ... a cloudless, blue sky and sunshine, and at present, 15C ... a late-October afternoon ... wow, not hard to take, eh!! 
... but a beer (instead of tea) is still 'in' order!!


----------



## groovetube

Ha ha nice. But too early in the week for me I'll wait til the weekend for the beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Pretty slow here again for posting times, hope it is not a return of the former speeds.


----------



## pm-r

Yup, even accessing the forum seems to be getting slower and slower especially since yesterday and getting worse quickly today.

At least it's still useable and not a horrendous delay - so far!!


----------



## groovetube

yeah it's up and down. It seems to be the norm here unfortunately.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the coffee is on for anyone up early like me.

John, there is a picture on SAP this morning you may want for a desktop called, Autumn Calm. It's just beautiful.

Also on SAP today; phones for kids have sure changed, cell phones in church, a man's perspective on women and almonds help curb your appetite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall start some breakfast soon.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. And thanks for the coffee Don .. tastes good on this early morning. Great pictures on SAP today, and that 'Autumn Calm' is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. We have birthday cake for Kim should she venture into The Shang. If not, the doxies will guard her piece of cake.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. We have birthday cake for Kim should she venture into The Shang. If not, the doxies will guard her piece of cake.


"Happy Birthday" Kim!!! Hope you are able to get to The Shang for a piece of that birthday cake. 

Good wishes, and cheers from us!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a bit early for some for brekkie, so I put on a pot of coffee, dark roast and set out a tray of jelly rolls to tide you over until a real breakfast is ready.

Some word fun for you who love the English language on SAP today along with the usual assortment of 'stuff'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast. Will check out SAP now since I like the English language.


----------



## SINC

Boy is posting ever painful again today.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Boy is posting ever painful again today.


.... true .. and some weird things happening to posts as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talented Little Girl Left the Judges Speechless and Gets a Standing Ovation - Music Video

Even if you don't like operatic singing, this is amazing.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for that and the link Marc. Quite amazing!!

The youtube site gives a bit bigger view and some additional info.

asghar_oslo_Talented Little Girl Left the Judges Speechless and Gets a Standing Ovation - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for that and the link Marc. Quite amazing!!
> 
> The youtube site gives a bit bigger view and some additional info.
> 
> asghar_oslo_Talented Little Girl Left the Judges Speechless and Gets a Standing Ovation - YouTube


Thanks for this URL, Patrick.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Talented Little Girl Left the Judges Speechless and Gets a Standing Ovation - Music Video
> Even if you don't like operatic singing, this is amazing.


.... wow, what a wonderful voice ... thanks for posting.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Talented Little Girl Left the Judges Speechless and Gets a Standing Ovation - Music Video
> 
> Even if you don't like operatic singing, this is amazing.


This was going to be my SAP video tomorrow morning. I guess it still will be as I put it there at 1:00 a.m today.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Inside from the last of our out on the balcony breaks .. it's time now for some pre-dinner kitchen stuff & such, and etc.

For us, lots of good thoughts being directed to tomorrow, when we head to downtown Vancouver for a night at the opera, and overnight stay. We're (with daughter) heading to our favourite Chinese restaurant, on the way, to do lunch (and for the first time, planning to try some soups they offer, along with some favourite dim sum dishes), and then Jean & I will plan to "snack, drink, and relax" the afternoon away at the hotel, before heading out to the theatre for the performance. 

We're expecting rain to come in for this evening, overnight, and into tomorrow morning, but hoping, it's to let up and clear out during the day. But it's "not to worry" regardless .. we'll be located a short walk from the theatre, and definitely not thinking of the weather when we head out!!

Cheers all!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Let us know how Tosca and the parapet scene is done. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. Let us know how Tosca and the parapet scene is done. Bon voyage, mon ami.


Thanks, and will do Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks, and will do Marc.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Want to go watch the World Series. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some victory breakfast .............. if you were rooting for Boston as I was yesterday.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the victory coffee. Good game for us Boston fans last night. Posting times are now so slow here again that I will not likely fight with it all day long. I will avoid the frustration until it is fixed. Again.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Time for some victory breakfast .............. if you were rooting for Boston as I was yesterday.


morning marc, raining pretty good here. Guess we'll see again how good my waterproofing is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Tim. Good luck with the waterproofing. It's important to get it right.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the victory coffee. Good game for us Boston fans last night. Posting times are now so slow here again that I will not likely fight with it all day long. I will avoid the frustration until it is fixed. Again.


Morning, Don. Yes, very slow once again. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon High Tea is on me.

10 irresistibly charming World Heritage cities


10 irresistibly charming World Heritage cities


Lunenburg, Nova Scotia

Lunenburg's bright-red buildings form a timeless backdrop for the tall ships, such as the Bluenose II, that dance in and out of its historical harbor. Established in 1753, this British colonial settlement was the second "model" town (after nearby Halifax) and its economy was structured around fishing and shipbuilding. Nowadays, with its original look and feel still intact, Old Town Lunenburg remains an industrious seafaring center and has secured a spot on UNESCO's World Heritage list. As a tourist destination, it's irresistible. After a lesson on whaling and rum running at the Fisheries Museum of the Atlantic (and a photo op with the iconic Adams & Knickle fishery building), browse through ship models and watercolors at local galleries, check in at a family-run B&B, and of course, dine on sea scallops and Nova Scotia lobster at one of the classic restaurants in town.

Don't miss: Seafood and live Maritime-style music at The Old Fish Factory Restaurant & Ice House Bar, set in a former fish-processing plant on Lunenburg's waterfront.


----------



## SINC

Have a doggone good Halloween all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Same to you, Don. We have had about 50 kids so far. It is clear, with no wind and 6C temps, so a great night for trick or treating.


----------



## SINC

No kids here yet. Last year we had but six, so not expecting a lot, although some new families moved intone the neighbourhood over the summer, so we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had two boxes of 95 candies in each box, and had about a dozen pieces left, giving out two per child. So, taking away the pieces of candy that Deborah and I had, we had about 85+ kids this year. Good weather brought them out in droves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare a fine TGIF Breakfast for us all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will do just fine this morning to start, thanks. Winter is one the way here with snow beginning tomorrow and 20 cm or more in the forecast. I guess winter will be upon us. Our video this morning features a guy who bought an old upright piano and coaxes some magic out of it. A fun time and see how much this guy enjoys playing his newfound piece.


----------



## SINC

This is a bump to see if I can force my previous post onto the board. the first time failed.


----------



## SINC

And this is a post to see if I can force the last two posts I made into view. Incidentally Marc, we had just four kids at our door, lowest in 25 years.


----------



## SINC

So this now makes four posts in a row without being able to see them. Speed fixed, data base screwed is apparently the case here on the Shang thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

One of the doxies from this past litter was sold to a family here in St.John's who also have a Newfoundland dog. The doxie pup, Pippa, uses the Newf, Scooner, as a pillow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee will do just fine this morning to start, thanks. Winter is one the way here with snow beginning tomorrow and 20 cm or more in the forecast. I guess winter will be upon us. Our video this morning features a guy who bought an old upright piano and coaxes some magic out of it. A fun time and see how much this guy enjoys playing his newfound piece.


Will check out SAP after lunch, Don.

Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And this is a post to see if I can force the last two posts I made into view. Incidentally Marc, we had just four kids at our door, lowest in 25 years.


I was impressed with the number of children who came to our door, and with the fact than almost everyone of them said "thank you".


----------



## SINC

So, it would seem that the issue was on my end as suddenly all posts show up once you posted Marc. ??


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So, it would seem that the issue was on my end as suddenly all posts show up once you posted Marc. ??


Yes, very strange. I kept seeing you as the last poster, but only my post would appear.


----------



## Sonal

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## SINC

Hi Sonal, long time no see. You must be busy.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afernoon all. Back from Vancouver, after out short one night stay around going to the opera on Thursday evening. A fine time, and the opera (Puccini's 'Tosca') was wonderful - an event not soon to forget - powerful drama 'and' music!!

Marc ... re: the final scene, and Tosca 'falling' to her death. She walked up onto the parapet, turned, and with arms held high above her, fell back. Could see how they staged it - a platform behind her was raised, so that she could lean back and be lowered -- but regardless, it worked, and was quite impressive.

As were the other two 'killings' - that of Scarpia first (at the hands of Tosca), and then Cavaradossi (in front of the firing squad). 

And on a side note: David Pomeroy (the tenor from St. John's, NF, who played Cavaradossi) was great in his role- a fine tenor, and good actor!). Much-enjoyed and appreciated the talents of the others as well. A fine job by Vancouver Opera.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Good afternoon everyone.


Afternoon, Sonal. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afernoon all. Back from Vancouver, after out short one night stay around going to the opera on Thursday evening. A fine time, and the opera (Puccini's 'Tosca') was wonderful - an event not soon to forget - powerful drama 'and' music!!
> 
> Marc ... re: the final scene, and Tosca 'falling' to her death. She walked up onto the parapet, turned, and with arms held high above her, fell back. Could see how they staged it - a platform behind her was raised, so that she could lean back and be lowered -- but regardless, it worked, and was quite impressive.
> 
> As were the other two 'killings' - that of Scarpia first (at the hands of Tosca), and then Cavaradossi (in front of the firing squad).
> 
> And on a side note: David Pomeroy (the tenor from St. John's, NF, who played Cavaradossi) was great in his role- a fine tenor, and good actor!). Much-enjoyed and appreciated the talents of the others as well. A fine job by Vancouver Opera.


Afternoon, John. Thanks for the Tosca update. It was staged in much the way I saw it in Atlanta way back when.


----------



## Sonal

Hi Don,

Yes, definitely busy. School, teaching, work, renovations, writing... I had a public reading for one of my short stories recently (it was part of an anthology) and I have a staged reading for my play in Seattle in couple of weeks, so it's a pretty exciting time for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> Yes, definitely busy. School, teaching, work, renovations, writing... I had a public reading for one of my short stories recently (it was part of an anthology) and I have a staged reading for my play in Seattle in couple of weeks, so it's a pretty exciting time for me.


Sounds great, Sonal. Kudos for you. :clap::clap:


----------



## JoshMacUa

9344 pages now this is a Monster thread.


----------



## SINC

A friend of mine (and a buddy of his) just published a new soft cover book chronicling their days of growing up in small town Canada (Nipawin, SK.) in the 1950's. It's a hoot to read and I don't care what town you lived in back then, it will bring back many memories and make you smile. It's a collection of short stories and a feel good account of two mischievous young boys written from the heart and richly illustrated in cartoon style by my buddy's pal. At $24 shipped anywhere in Canada, it is a perfect stocking stuffer. I will be reviewing the book on SAP shortly, but trust me on this one, if you enjoy a trip down memory lane, let me know and I will send anyone more info. It's a keeper and with only a thousand copies printed, it will not last long.


----------



## Dr.G.

JoshMacUa said:


> 9344 pages now this is a Monster thread.


We passed the Monster Thread postings a long time ago, Josh.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Roaring winds gusting to over 100km/h woke me up early. Not easy to get the doxies outside, in spite of the 18C temps. Will start some coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a day not only to set back the clocks tonight, but to hunker down as we wait for the other shoe to drop with a huge snowstorm on our doorstep. 

Today on SAP our video, 'End Of Ramadan Rush-Hour In Bangladesh', a humorous look at why sharks circle people in the water before attacking and an interesting BBC story on 'Graphene A Miracle Material?'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Hopefully, you folks won't get up to the forecasted 20C by Sunday. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maximum winds of 126km/hr on Signal Hill last night.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Maximum winds of 126km/hr on Signal Hill last night.


WOW! That is a hurricane. Windy and wet here but nothing like that. Hoping to still try to get my library in order........


----------



## johnp

Hi all. Wet here. We're still under a "Rainfall Warning" .. heavy showers overnight, and much of the morning. Forecast calls for more, throughoiut the day, overnight, and into Sunday. It's breezy too. There go many of the leaves, and all the colour we've been enjoying for the past while!!!

Jean's off to a wedding this afternoon. A quiet, stay inside afternoon for me.


----------



## SINC

Amazing sighting out your way John:

North Pacific right whale sighting is only second in 62 years off B.C.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Amazing sighting out your way John:
> 
> North Pacific right whale sighting is only second in 62 years off B.C.


Wow, most interesting!! Hope the sighting was more than just a passing through.


----------



## SINC

OK now, it's game time, Riders vs Dedmonton in Regina. Go Riders!


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening all. I do hope Jean's enjoying the wedding she's attending this afternoon .... but must admit, I'm missing my balcony partner this afternoon .. it wasn't the same out there alone.  

When out the last time, I pre-planned a menu of dim sum dishes for tomorrow. We were not able to go to the restaurant this Saturday morning - our 'regular' day - so it's being moved to Sunday morning, if all's willing, et al. 

Is everyone ready for the "fall an hour back" tonight? Personally, I dislike, and can't see anything very positive to be gained with these time changes. 

Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Right you are John! The people of Saskatchewan get it. Sun comes up and sun goes down and whether it does that on standard or daylight time makes no difference. It should be abolished as an experiment gone bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> WOW! That is a hurricane. Windy and wet here but nothing like that. Hoping to still try to get my library in order........


The winds finally died down to their current 30km/h gusts, which is normal for us.

How are you today, Rp?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi all. Wet here. We're still under a "Rainfall Warning" .. heavy showers overnight, and much of the morning. Forecast calls for more, throughoiut the day, overnight, and into Sunday. It's breezy too. There go many of the leaves, and all the colour we've been enjoying for the past while!!!
> 
> Jean's off to a wedding this afternoon. A quiet, stay inside afternoon for me.


Evening, John. Enjoy the solitude.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Right you are John! The people of Saskatchewan get it. Sun comes up and sun goes down and whether it does that on standard or daylight time makes no difference. It should be abolished as an experiment gone bad.


I agree. I hate it when it is dark at 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I agree. I hate it when it is dark at 4PM.


Sadly, that is what happens when you remain on standard time all year long. It gets darker, earlier. The payback is twofold, being able to sleep in the darkness and the wonderful morning light to start your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, that is what happens when you remain on standard time all year long. It gets darker, earlier. The payback is twofold, being able to sleep in the darkness and the wonderful morning light to start your day.


True. But I wake up early enough to enjoy the sunrise ............ but dislike having to turn on the lights at 4PM. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Fortunately Marc, that only lasts about 10 weeks a year.


----------



## KC4

Good evening Shang Gang, 

It's -3 and very snowy here in Calgary tonight. No real news on my part - I'm still working over time on extra things. 

I hope all are well in the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good evening Shang Gang,
> 
> It's -3 and very snowy here in Calgary tonight. No real news on my part - I'm still working over time on extra things.
> 
> I hope all are well in the Shang.


Morning, Kim. Good to see you back in The Shang. Hope things ease up for you a bit.

How is Kacey these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc from snow bound Alberta. Just got SAP online with a video about an emotional baby girl that is way too cute. I will grab a quick coffee and head back to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. 12C and cloudy here, so no snow ................ but no partial solar eclipse either. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rare hybrid solar eclipse to appear today - Technology & Science - CBC News

Nothing can be seen here, but it is getting a bit darker and the birds are stopping their morning singing.


----------



## Dr.G.

The clouds thinned a bit, allowing for the sun to be seen in an opaque manner, which is great for an eclipse. Half of the sun was blocked out by the earth, but it did not last long enough for me to get out my camera and take a picture. Still, the image is in my memory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, came across this. If it is not of SAP importance, maybe it is of personal interest to you. Enjoy.

Saskatchewan Schools & The New Canadians (Part 1 of 2) - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to prepare some Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Good evening Shang Gang,
> 
> It's -3 and very snowy here in Calgary tonight. No real news on my part - I'm still working over time on extra things.
> 
> I hope all are well in the Shang.


My granddaughter is a goalie for the SAIT Womens Hockey team. They had a game against GMU in Edmonton last night. Her parents were is Calgary for her game on Friday night and then drove to Edmonton on Saturday to see her play there. On the way to Edmonton, they saw over a dozen vehicles in the ditch and it was a looooong drive. The hockey team has a bus and I'm guessing they were also glad to finally get there.

When they finally got to Edmonton, they discovered that the game was in danger of being cancelled because the Zamboni was broken down! 

That would be just cruel.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> My granddaughter is a goalie for the SAIT Womens Hockey team. They had a game against GMU in Edmonton last night. Her parents were is Calgary for her game on Friday night and then drove to Edmonton on Saturday to see her play there. On the way to Edmonton, they saw over a dozen vehicles in the ditch and it was a looooong drive. The hockey team has a bus and I'm guessing they were also glad to finally get there.
> 
> When they finally got to Edmonton, they discovered that the game was in danger of being cancelled because the Zamboni was broken down!
> 
> That would be just cruel.


Afternoon, Margaret. Glad to hear that your granddaughter made it safe and sound to her game.

How is Life treating you these days? How is your sister?


----------



## Sonal

Hey, happy Diwali everyone!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Good to see you back in The Shang. Hope things ease up for you a bit.
> 
> How is Kacey these days?


Yes, thanks, I hope things ease up too, but I don't expect they will until midway through next year at the earliest. 

Kacey is doing great, thanks. She is going to university while holding down two part-time jobs and a very busy social life. As busy as I am now, if I went at her pace, it would do me in quickly. 

How are all the doxies?


----------



## winwintoo

Sonal said:


> Hey, happy Diwali everyone!


Did you say that non-Indian people could celebrate by eating cake all day? I'm in 

To those who celebrate for legitimate reasons, enjoy your day!

Dr. G, I'm doing fine and my sister is recovering nicely. There are a few lingering effects of the radiation, but she's coping with the discomfort. She looks forward to our semi-annual trip to the Giant Tiger store (Walmart without the glamor, but better prices)


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> My granddaughter is a goalie for the SAIT Womens Hockey team. They had a game against GMU in Edmonton last night. Her parents were is Calgary for her game on Friday night and then drove to Edmonton on Saturday to see her play there. On the way to Edmonton, they saw over a dozen vehicles in the ditch and it was a looooong drive. The hockey team has a bus and I'm guessing they were also glad to finally get there.
> 
> When they finally got to Edmonton, they discovered that the game was in danger of being cancelled because the Zamboni was broken down!
> 
> That would be just cruel.


And it's still snowing here in Calgary. Now, that's cruel.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Hey, happy Diwali everyone!


Happy Diwali to you too Sonal!

What kind of tasty treats might be available today to celebrate?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hey, happy Diwali everyone!


Was just about to post this for you, Sonal. Happy Diwali to you as well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, thanks, I hope things ease up too, but I don't expect they will until midway through next year at the earliest.
> 
> Kacey is doing great, thanks. She is going to university while holding down two part-time jobs and a very busy social life. As busy as I am now, if I went at her pace, it would do me in quickly.
> 
> How are all the doxies?


Sorry to hear about your work/stress. Kacey must be feeling this as well. Bonne chance, mon amie.

The doxies are doing well. Clover, the pup we kept from the last litter, is growing. Here she is with her grandmother, Daisy, and mom, Gracie.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Did you say that non-Indian people could celebrate by eating cake all day? I'm in
> 
> To those who celebrate for legitimate reasons, enjoy your day!
> 
> Dr. G, I'm doing fine and my sister is recovering nicely. There are a few lingering effects of the radiation, but she's coping with the discomfort. She looks forward to our semi-annual trip to the Giant Tiger store (Walmart without the glamor, but better prices)


Good to hear, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> And it's still snowing here in Calgary. Now, that's cruel.




Way too early for snow. I was just outside raking some wet leaves into a pile out in the front garden. Hopefully, I won't have to use my snowblower until Jan. of 2014. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> And it's still snowing here in Calgary. Now, that's cruel.


My son and daughter-in-law are driving home today and reports indicate that the snow will follow them all the way!


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> My son and daughter-in-law are driving home today and reports indicate that the snow will follow them all the way!


Let us know when they arrive safe and sound, Margaret.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Way too early for snow. I was just outside raking some wet leaves into a pile out in the front garden. Hopefully, I won't have to use my snowblower until Jan. of 2014. We shall see.



I would have thought that the strong winds of the other night you had would have blown all the leaves away for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would have thought that the strong winds of the other night you had would have blown all the leaves away for you.


True, Patrick, but others in this area just let their leaves fall and use the wind to clear away their properties. So, I get their leaves as well as my own. Still, they are a nice color, and the yellows make even a dull day a bit brighter.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## groovetube

Evening. Long day of painting, called with some drumming tonight. Will hopefully sleep well after 3 hours of wildly swinging sticks


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Evening. Long day of painting, called with some drumming tonight. Will hopefully sleep well after 3 hours of wildly swinging sticks


Evening, Tim. Good luck with your gig. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True, Patrick, but others in this area just let their leaves fall and use the wind to clear away their properties. So, I get their leaves as well as my own. Still, they are a nice color, and the yellows make even a dull day a bit brighter.
> 
> How are you feeling today?



Nice colors still for you Marc, our maples only have some stubborn brown leaves left in the trees and we missed the winds that got to some of the BC ferries and their mishaps yesterday, so most of our leaves remain where they fell.

Still fairly nice for our afternoon walk today which is nice.

I'm still not receiving any ehmac email forum notifications lately, am I the only one experiencing the problem?

Same problem using SL or Mavericks. (And not too fussy about some of the changes with Mavericks at all!!!)


----------



## SINC

Colour me different. I love Mavericks, but I have never subscribed to email on ehMac. I see no point in emails. I visit and just check unread threads and only those that interest me.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice colors still for you Marc, our maples only have some stubborn brown leaves left in the trees and we missed the winds that got to some of the BC ferries and their mishaps yesterday, so most of our leaves remain where they fell.
> 
> Still fairly nice for our afternoon walk today which is nice.
> 
> I'm still not receiving any ehmac email forum notifications lately, am I the only one experiencing the problem?
> 
> Same problem using SL or Mavericks. (And not too fussy about some of the changes with Mavericks at all!!!)


My neighbor's chestnut tree still has loads of yellow leaves. The red maple across the street lost all of it's leaves during the windstorm a few days ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but some freshly brewed coffee would be nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, caught up on yesterday's SAP. That "Emotional Baby" clip was priceless. :-love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad you got to see that video. One reader wrote that the baby's facial expressions reminded him of the faces Walter Brennon used to make when he played a sidekick in old westerns. 

Today's video is of a fireman who does the unbelievable stupid. Also check out the quiz to see what American accent you have, to confirm is your is still NY.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad you got to see that video. One reader wrote that the baby's facial expressions reminded him of the faces Walter Brennon used to make when he played a sidekick in old westerns.
> 
> Today's video is of a fireman who does the unbelievable stupid. Also check out the quiz to see what American accent you have, to confirm is your is still NY.


Yes, he might have looked a bit like WB. I shall have to check out that American accent test. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg English - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Interesting. Now to take the SAP accent test ......................


----------



## Dr.G.

From my SAP test -- "Judging by how you talk you are probably from north Jersey, New York City, Connecticut or Rhode Island. Chances are, if you are from New York City (and not those other places) people would probably be able to tell if they actually heard you speak."


----------



## Dr.G.

Diwali: Hindu Festival of Lights - Fresh Juice

Going to try to make some Diwali treats at The Café Chez Marc today. Sonal shall be the judge as to the quality of these treats.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Lunenburg English - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Interesting. Now to take the SAP accent test ......................



That reminds me of the Nissan X-Trail - Bonavista ad, and my wife has one and loves it.

Check out the salesman's accent:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m-y-qAbpL0]Nissan X-Trail - Bonavista - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## winwintoo

Don, this might interest your readers.....



> Remember when.....
> 
> Palouse, Washington
> 
> A chance discovery of a small, private museum during a trip to the Palouse area of Washington state yielded the discovery of several old photos taken during the wheat harvest in 1930's (approx). The photos were in poor condition, spotted with mildew, frames covering some of the images, many with torn edges, but still an amazing record of a time long past. The owner was generous in his willingness to let me photograph them, he had no idea who the original photographer was, but did point out himself, as a child, in one of the images.
> 
> "Early farming was extremely labor-intensive and relied heavily on human and horse-power. An organized harvesting/threshing team in the 1920s required 120 men and 320 mules and horses.[8] Teams moved from farm to farm as the crops ripened. By this point, the combine had been invented and was in use, but few farmers had enough horses to pull such a machine, which required a crew of 40 horses and six men to operate on level ground. Because of this, use of combines on the Palouse lagged behind use in other farming communities in the United States." - Wikipedia
> 
> To see images waiting for their own gallery click More Good Stuff


Link to original file: Remember when..... photo - Carl and Racine Erland photos at pbase.com


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That reminds me of the Nissan X-Trail - Bonavista ad, and my wife has one and loves it.
> 
> Check out the salesman's accent:
> Nissan X-Trail - Bonavista - YouTube


Sounds more like a Trinity Bay accent than a Bonavista Bay accent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some 4PM High Tea. With all the snow some of you folks are experiencing, I think that some hot tea would be in order.


----------



## groovetube

chilly temperatures here but no snow. Hot tea sounds like a splendid idea.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Don, this might interest your readers.....


Thanks Margaret, I will give it a look see when I get some time later today.

I spent all morning doing a major facelift of SAP, bigger pictures, sidebar gone, a great new discussion board added and a bright new look.

Then I installed a new set of taps with a pull out spray for the dual kitchen sinks. What I thought would be a half hour job turned into a two hour episode. Damn, I'm too old to be crawling around under sinks. I will ache now for days, but hey, the tap works great!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> chilly temperatures here but no snow. Hot tea sounds like a splendid idea.


Coming right up, Tim. No snow here as well but we have a chilly 5C temp at just past 5PM. As well, it is very dark outside.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Just came inside after an extended break out on the balcony. Got to see and feel a little sunshine before the cloud cover swallowed it, and it felt good. Our coolest day of the fall so far (about 8C for the high), but having no wind helped -- making it feel "fresh", but not too chilly.

A decent dinner on-the-menu for today, which should be appreciated after nothing much for dinner Sunday (after doing dim sum in the morning, we were not up for much in the way of dinner). Dim sum was great yesterday ... we usually do it Saturday, but found the "same gang" there, so felt right at home. And of course, the food was the same, and much-enjoyed!!

It's off to an appointment with my family doctor tomorrow morning -- the easy part, to renew prescriptions, the not so easy part, my yearly physical - ugh. And then the Bio Medical Lab stuff to follow - ugh.

In the meantime ... the afternoon and evening to enjoy. We're still working our way through some older tv series (via dvds) ... for the second or third times, and still enjoying them. Not sure what we'll do when we reach the ends? 

Cheers everyone!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Sounds like you have things in hand. How is Jean feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152642257355300

Watch for a morning chuckle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to get the coffee brewing. Breakfast shall come a bit later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, interesting look to SAP this morning. Personally, I like the old banner, but that is just me. That was an amazing clip about winter. XX)


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that clip was funny! I have to take my Suzuki 4 x 4 in for front brake pads this morning. First ever repair since I bought it new back in 2001.

SAP is completely redesigned after hours of work yesterday with a fresh new look. Our video today is *shudder* the people versus winter. I also added a new BB forum to the site that works much like ehMac.


----------



## SINC

Granddaughter Shiloh got new glasses. That makes it all of us as Mom, Dad, Brother Jett, Grandma and Grandpa all wear glasses too.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Granddaughter Shiloh got new glasses. That makes it all of us as Mom, Dad, Brother Jett, Grandma and Grandpa all wear glasses too.


Cutie!! I got my first eyeglasses at about the same age ... just before starting school, at age 5.


----------



## SINC

Me too John, I was three. Shiloh is 2 1/2.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, very cute. They suit her quite well.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> ... I have to take my Suzuki 4 x 4 in for front brake pads this morning. First ever repair since I bought it new back in 2001.
> ...


That's not a repair Don, but normal wear and tear. ;-)

I love my 2006 Suzuki Aerio SX Premium 4dr All-wheel Drive Hatchback but it's not tall enough with proper clearance for any deep snow, but we seldom get snow that deep.

Too bad that Suzuki sales in Canada will stop in 2014, but shouldn't be any problem with parts.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, I guess it is Patrick. I just mean that other than oil and filter changes and tires, I have never spent a dime on that thing.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. I survived and seemed to pass my physical with the family doctor this morning ... now on to the second part, 'fasting', and giving up some blood and other fluids at a BioMed Lab ... planning to do that tomorrow. 

The daughter delivered us a pot of (already prepared) stuffed peppers this morning ... yum!! ... and for me, a just "heat & serve" dinner today!! 

No clearing weather-wise ... we're socked in with heavy, low clouds, and wet stuff (but thankfully, the latter is just wet and not white, eh!!). 

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, John.

No white here either, but with clear skies, the temps have dipped to 2C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

John W. Pilley: Your Dog Is a Toddler | TIME.com

Our doxies know about 4-10 words


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is freshly brewed, and the OtHD Breakfast is now being made.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee is freshly brewed, and the OtHD Breakfast is now being made.


Good morning Marc. I'm experiencing the curse of revolving meds. I was on one drug that worked as advertised, but it had one socially unacceptical side effect. One of the benefits of this drug was a good night sleep.

So I changed to a drug that works less well but doesn't have that side effect. Nor do I sleep.

I turned the light off for a couple of hours but no sleep

I have an ailing iPad, so while I can't sleep anyway, I'm pushing import and stuff to the cloud and I'll have to reset it and then go through the agonizing process of rebuilding.

Sigh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Sorry to hear of this meds mixup with you body/sleep.

How is your sister these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I slept a wee bit late today and just got SAP online with one of your favourites as Groucho deals with Pedro Gonzalez Gonzalez on You Bet Your Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee and finish my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, laughed throughout the Groucho clip, especially with his dance.


----------



## pm-r

Thinking of Marc and his doxies with his leaves when I came across this video:

That Is So Awesome: Siberian Husky Having All Kinds Of Fall FUN!


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, that is just what the doxies do. Of course, my piles of leaves are about the size of a laundry basket. Still, they have fun as well.

How are you feeling today, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

Gotta love those old Ford flathead V-8s. Haven't run the '49 for five years now and thought I might at least turn it over today, just to lube it up a wee bit before winter. 

-3° out there and I threw the booster cables on her, pulled the choke, pumped her three times, turned the key on and pushed the starter button on the dash (you know, like the new-fangled cars now have ) 

She turned over twice and started right up. Even the gas in her is five years old. What a beast!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Gotta love those old Ford flathead V-8s. Haven't run the '49 for five years now and thought I might at least turn it over today, just to lube it up a wee bit before winter.
> 
> -3° out there and I threw the booster cables on her, pulled the choke, pumped her three times, turned the key on and pushed the starter button on the dash (you know, like the new-fangled cars now have )
> 
> She turned over twice and started right up. Even the gas in her is five years old. What a beast!



Nice.

And I see when I looked today that you have a close neighbour selling his '49 in your forums with some nice photos: 
Forums > Anything Automotive > My Old Ride


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I put the coffee on for today's early risers. Just finished up SAP with an unusual ice tsunami video and 'Word Fun For Lexiphiles' as well as a look at those herbal supplements you may be taking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall start making breakfast for one and all now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Asteroid with 6 comet tails puzzles astronomers - Technology & Science - CBC News

Don, an interesting SAP web bit???


----------



## Dr.G.

I was amazed at how gleeful the person in the video "Have You Ever Seen An Ice Tsunami?" sounded as someone's house was being destroyed.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Listening to a lot of fire alarms here today - we have a company in testing the alarms in all suites, and all floor common areas. Had to stay around so they could enter this morning, so used the time to catch up on some household stuff & such. 

Just peaked online at the results of my blood & other tests done at the BioMed Lab the other day (one still pending). Results look much the same as my last tests .. so hoping my doctor will be "ok" with such.

Daughter delivered some (freshly-made) 'macaroni & cheese' this morning. Along with some chicken, and fresh fruit, it will help with dinner today.

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Sounds like a grand dinner.

How is Jean today?


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang, 

I hope all are reasonably well here. 
I am home today with a wicked cold, which I am sure I will survive…although, some moments give me reason or the desire to think otherwise. You know, when you cough so long and hard that you feel you need to shut your eyes tight so your eyeballs won't pop out? 

I think my break-neck pace of the past year finally caught up with me and made me slow down, if just for a day or two. Sheesh. 

Nice to touch base with the Shang Gang and read SAP, etc. 

John, I love homemade Mac & cheese. Well, I love anything with real cheese, especially when it's melted. MMMmmmMMMM.


----------



## KC4

Don- I watched that ice tsunami video and my brain was shouting, "SHOVEL! SHOVEL! SHOVEL it!" (away from the house) I'm guessing that would probably have been futile, but I probably would have tried anyway.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Don- I watched that ice tsunami video and my brain was shouting, "SHOVEL! SHOVEL! SHOVEL it!" (away from the house) I'm guessing that would probably have been futile, but I probably would have tried anyway.


I would have been shovelling it onto itself in a likely vain attempt to stop it.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. Sounds like a grand dinner. How is Jean today?


Jean's been doing well for the past while Marc .... like the picture, we've both been hanging on ...


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang ........ John, I love homemade Mac & cheese. Well, I love anything with real cheese, especially when it's melted. MMMmmmMMMM.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Kim ... us too, and it was made with 'real' cheese. I will have some fresh, local pear and apple "spears' to go with it. And small, chicken breast fillets.
> 
> Dinner fixing is a way's away ... but now I'm starting to get hungry!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> 
> I hope all are reasonably well here.
> I am home today with a wicked cold, which I am sure I will survive…although, some moments give me reason or the desire to think otherwise. You know, when you cough so long and hard that you feel you need to shut your eyes tight so your eyeballs won't pop out?
> 
> I think my break-neck pace of the past year finally caught up with me and made me slow down, if just for a day or two. Sheesh.
> 
> Nice to touch base with the Shang Gang and read SAP, etc.
> 
> John, I love homemade Mac & cheese. Well, I love anything with real cheese, especially when it's melted. MMMmmmMMMM.


Evening, Kim. I shall have to send you some homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express to help your cold. Stay warm. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, John.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang, I am home today with a wicked cold, which I am sure I will survive…although, some moments give me reason or the desire to think otherwise. You know, when you cough so long and hard that you feel you need to shut your eyes tight so your eyeballs won't pop out? .


... good wishes, and hopefully a speedy recovery Kim. The colds this year seem to be a bit strange ... I've been with one for the past few weeks .. and can relate to your comments re: the coughs .. they often send sharp spears into one's head, and through the eyes!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. I shall have to send you some homemade chicken soup via Doxie Express to help your cold. Stay warm. Paix, mon amie.


I could do with some of your chicken soup as well Marc, as I seemed to have picked up a stubborn hacking cold the other day as well.

Hopefully being careful will help prevent my wife from catching it who leaves to visit her sister in Mazatlan tomorrow am, and my son who is going to visit this weekend starting this pm.

Lots of hygiene practices being employed here to help prevent any spread!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I could do with some of your chicken soup as well Marc, as I seemed to have picked up a stubborn hacking cold the other day as well.
> 
> Hopefully being careful will help prevent my wife from catching it who leaves to visit her sister in Mazatlan tomorrow am, and my son who is going to visit this weekend starting this pm.
> 
> Lots of hygiene practices being employed here to help prevent any spread!!


Soup is on its way, Patrick. If you hear a scratch at the door, you shall know that the doxies have delivered your soup. Get well soon, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to the roar of winds gusting to over 110km/h. Still, with temps just over 16C, I was able to go outside and force the doxies to go out back prior to their breakfast.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are an early bird today!


----------



## winwintoo

I beat you both in the early bird race. I woke up at 6 a.m. YESTERDAY!

Sleep is in short supply around here lately.

Could I ask a favor. I know that some of you earn you living making squiggles on paper and judging by your posts here, you're pretty dang good at it.

I'm writing a petition letter to our housing authority in the hope that the planets will line up and resources will become available to remove a very disruptive and disturbing neighbor. I want the letter to be respectful and informative. We don't want to say so, but at the same time we want to be clear that it's time for him to go.

I'm not sure my skill as a writer is up to the task.

Does anyone have a few minutes to read this over and tell me if I've completely missed the mark or said bananas when I should have said grapes?

Thanks


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Does anyone have a few minutes to read this over and tell me if I've completely missed the mark or said bananas when I should have said grapes?
> 
> Thanks


Margaret, did you forget to post a link or something? There is nothing to read that I can see in your post.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you are an early bird today!


The roar of the winds woke me up. Sounded like a freight train going past my house.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I beat you both in the early bird race. I woke up at 6 a.m. YESTERDAY!
> 
> Sleep is in short supply around here lately.
> 
> Could I ask a favor. I know that some of you earn you living making squiggles on paper and judging by your posts here, you're pretty dang good at it.
> 
> I'm writing a petition letter to our housing authority in the hope that the planets will line up and resources will become available to remove a very disruptive and disturbing neighbor. I want the letter to be respectful and informative. We don't want to say so, but at the same time we want to be clear that it's time for him to go.
> 
> I'm not sure my skill as a writer is up to the task.
> 
> Does anyone have a few minutes to read this over and tell me if I've completely missed the mark or said bananas when I should have said grapes?
> 
> Thanks


Margaret, I shall read it if you want to send it to me via a PM rather than an open posting here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to make our TGIF Breakfast and get some freshly brewed coffee going. Enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Margaret, did you forget to post a link or something? There is nothing to read that I can see in your post.


Sorry Don, I didn't know if anyone would be interested. I'll post it in a minute.

Thanks


----------



## winwintoo

Here it is:

I guess I can't attach a word document 

I emailed it to you. Thanks


----------



## johnp

Morning everyone. A coffee sounds great Marc .. and will truly hit the spot this morning .. merci!


----------



## winwintoo

Proud Grandma here. Hannah is my granddaughter.

SAIT Trojans | News Detail



> Trojans goalie Hannah Xxxxx (2nd year, Regina, Sask., Journalism) was kept busy in the first period, seeing 16 shots. Her counterpart, Moriah Andrews, faced only four.
> 
> Larson said his team came out in the second period and ‘dominated’ the play, but just could not find a way to show it on the scoreboard. Red Deer, however, added two more in the middle frame, courtesy Jade Petrie and Rachael Hoppins, to ice the game.
> 
> Though the scoring ended in the second period, the barrage on Hannah Xxxxxx did not. Altogether, she managed to stop 45 of 48 shots fired her way.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning everyone. A coffee sounds great Marc .. and will truly hit the spot this morning .. merci!


Good to hear, John. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Proud Grandma here. Hannah is my granddaughter.
> 
> SAIT Trojans | News Detail


Kudos to her, Margaret ............. and kudos to her proud grandmother. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thinking of trading in my 2004 Toyota Echo. I want a Toyoto Scion IQ, but Deborah wants this electric car from Toyota. It can seat two adults and four doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1390013064573064

Even if you don't like football, just try not to tear up as well as feel good for the youth of today. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true .............


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1390013064573064
> 
> Even if you don't like football, just try not to tear up as well as feel good for the youth of today. Paix, mes amis.



Nice.

What else can I say.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice.
> 
> What else can I say.


I found it touching that the student towards the end started to tear up when he said it was not his idea and he had not thought of helping other people before this act of kindness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start making breakfast. However, first shall come some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## groovetube

yes coffee! Morning G, early morning for me, want to get a jump on painting this morning. The early morning light is best. Been up since 5.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> yes coffee! Morning G, early morning for me, want to get a jump on painting this morning. The early morning light is best. Been up since 5.


Morning, Tim. Glad you liked the coffee.

Good luck with your painting.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Today is the first day that I have get normal again after last weekend's time change. I even slept for a solid eight hours. SAP is up with a book review I did on a good friend's new book. It might be the best thing I have read in years and would be something you too would enjoy, Marc.

Don't miss today's video as a comedian describes his trip to Oz and trying to find his lost luggage. Hilarious. 

And we've all heard stories about long flights and new records, but how about one of 11,500 km? Nonstop from Alaska to New Zealand. By a bird?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once I get through with my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was a truly funny clip about the man who had his bags lost at the airport.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some 4PM High Tea???


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the coffee is on and ready to go this morning. Marc, that luggage comedian was indeed really funny and clean too. If you have never seen how a Japanese chef makes a rolled omelette, our video on SAP today shows just how much work is involved. Bacon deodorant? Yep that too today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall go check out SAP now. Later, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to make Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, lemme see, how about two eggs over easy with toast and coffee? And maybe a couple of pieces of bacon? Oh, and some hash browns? Some fresh fruit? Some orange marmalade? And maybe a glass of tomato juice with some fresh squeezed lemon? A couple of sausages and a blueberry pancake? A wee bit of HP sauce for the sausage? And milk too please. That ought to tide me over until game time if I grab a muffin with butter on my coffee break.

Two semi-final CFL playoff games beginning at 11:00 today and want to be ready. One should never have a beer at that time of day on an empty stomach, should one?

Go Riders! Go Ti-Cats!


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, Don, et al. Marc ... a cup of your fine coffee, and one of those Japanese rolled omelettes (as featured in Don's video) would be perfect for me!!

Go Lions!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, those Alan Towey shots of Portugal reminding me of some of my own shots taken on this side of the Atlantic. Use them if you want for SAP content.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, I can always use more pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I can always use more pics.


No problem. Here are two more -- Fort Amherst lighthouse and WWII bunkers at the mouth of the St. John's Harbor. The white strip of land is Cape Spear, the furthest easterly point in North America.


----------



## SINC

Marc, as you know I always get a copy of the Old Farmer's Almanac every year and this year is no exception. Finally they have come out with a net version for the computer and the iPad, iPhone monthly! Now I can access all the info without having to re-keyboard everything. At $19.99 a year, it's a bargain and the $6.99 hard copy can live in the motor home for reference on the road.

Here is what your weather looks like for this month and next:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hmmm, lemme see, how about two eggs over easy with toast and coffee? And maybe a couple of pieces of bacon? Oh, and some hash browns? Some fresh fruit? Some orange marmalade? And maybe a glass of tomato juice with some fresh squeezed lemon? A couple of sausages and a blueberry pancake? A wee bit of HP sauce for the sausage? And milk too please. That ought to tide me over until game time if I grab a muffin with butter on my coffee break.
> 
> Two semi-final CFL playoff games beginning at 11:00 today and want to be ready. One should never have a beer at that time of day on an empty stomach, should one?
> 
> Go Riders! Go Ti-Cats!




Wow Don!! I'll await the explosive sound when your stomach explodes.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow Don!! I'll await the explosive sound when your stomach explodes.


Patrick, we cook with heart-friendly portions in mind.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Bay Roberts is far enough away from St.John's to get different weather than we do. They had about a half an inch of snow yesterday, while we had a light drizzle and fog.


----------



## johnp

Go Lions!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Marc that forecast is for Bay Roberts, NFLD and Labrador region, that is how the almanac does it. It includes St. John's according to the almanac. See below.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc that forecast is for Bay Roberts, NFLD and Labrador region, that is how the almanac does it. It includes St. John's according to the almanac. See below.


Interesting. We are further from Bay Roberts as you are from Edmonton. We can be socked in by fog as they have sunshine. We can be experiencing flurries while they have lots of snow. We can get pounded with snow as they get flurries. Still, it is a basic guide to follow. Merci.


----------



## johnp

Way to go Lions!!!!


----------



## johnp

Heh Don ... some game, eh!!


----------



## SINC

Yeah John, very entertaining. May the best team win.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Yeah John, very entertaining. May the best team win.


Wow, an exciting game, and 'yes', the best team did win -- that was quite a display by the quarterback, eh!!


----------



## SINC

What can I say, my Riders came through again, but it was a barn burner all the way! Now we have to deal with the Stamps!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get some coffee and breakfast going on this Remembrance Day Monday. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee is good thanks. Slept a full 12 hours last night. Very unusual for me, but it felt good. Today on SAP, check out our video on a day in the life of Cowichan on the left coast. It is really well done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Just back from the War Memorial here in St.John's. The service was moving, as it always is on Nov. 11th. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,

A bit of an automotive puzzler. 

Trying to pin an approximate date by the cars in the picture.

View attachment 36210


----------



## SINC

Well Bob, most of the vehicles are early 30s to mid 40s, but there is hint to a year specific vehicle on the car on the right side of the photo. That is a 1946-47-48 Chevrolet Fleetside. So that in my mind dates the photo to between 1946 and 1948. Note how much newer the paint is on the Chevy compared to the rest of the cars in the shot. It still has a pretty good sheen, something that did not last long with paint in those days, it dulled quickly. Best guess would by 1947.

Here is a shot of a junk yard 1946 Chevy Fleetside for comparison.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!! I was going to guess 1948, and I know little about cars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Goodmorning Shang! 
Not often I beat Marc up! I think I even beat the Newfoundland birds up! 

Hey, that doesn't sound very good…I'll put the coffee on for Marc and a tray of seeds and suet out for the birds. 

And then, maybe in a bit, go back to sleep. 

Unless anyone wants pancakes. I can cook pancakes too. Swedish pancakes.

Anyone want to get up for Swedish pancakes?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Goodmorning Shang!
> Not often I beat Marc up! I think I even beat the Newfoundland birds up!
> 
> Hey, that doesn't sound very good…I'll put the coffee on for Marc and a tray of seeds and suet out for the birds.
> 
> And then, maybe in a bit, go back to sleep.
> 
> Unless anyone wants pancakes. I can cook pancakes too. Swedish pancakes.
> 
> Anyone want to get up for Swedish pancakes?


Morning, Kim. That breakfast sounds great. Merci, mon amie.

So, is your life any less hectic these days?


----------



## KC4

OK, a pile of Swedish pancakes for you! Rolled, folded or flat stack? 

I have lots of berries and cream for fixin's, or just butter and sugar or syrup? 

Please feel free to share with the Doxies. 


Life is just as hectic as before, unfortunately. 

As busy as I am, I still can't keep up with the teen. She now has THREE part time jobs. She has been offered EVERY job she's ever interviewed for, and been offered jobs she didn't even interview for. She can't understand me when I say it's not that easy to get jobs nowadays.


----------



## johnp

Morning Kim, Marc, and all. Did I hear someone say Swedish pancakes? Yum .. it's been quite a while since I had them. Rolled please!! Thanks Kim. And some of that great coffee Marc .. thanks.


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, Marc and John, you folks are up early today. I once again slept for a solid eight hours, the second night in a row. I hope it's a new trend. A quiet SAP this morning with a couple of chuckles, a 'whatzit' picture and for John, some really great pictures.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Well Bob, most of the vehicles are early 30s to mid 40s, but there is hint to a year specific vehicle on the car on the right side of the photo. That is a 1946-47-48 Chevrolet Fleetside. So that in my mind dates the photo to between 1946 and 1948. Note how much newer the paint is on the Chevy compared to the rest of the cars in the shot. It still has a pretty good sheen, something that did not last long with paint in those days, it dulled quickly. Best guess would by 1947.
> 
> Here is a shot of a junk yard 1946 Chevy Fleetside for comparison.


1947 would seem to be the magic number. Looking directly at the slide with a 15x loop I was unable to pick the state from the license plate but the last digit along the top does appear to be a seven, so 1947 it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> OK, a pile of Swedish pancakes for you! Rolled, folded or flat stack?
> 
> I have lots of berries and cream for fixin's, or just butter and sugar or syrup?
> 
> Please feel free to share with the Doxies.
> 
> 
> Life is just as hectic as before, unfortunately.
> 
> As busy as I am, I still can't keep up with the teen. She now has THREE part time jobs. She has been offered EVERY job she's ever interviewed for, and been offered jobs she didn't even interview for. She can't understand me when I say it's not that easy to get jobs nowadays.


Just berries for me, Kim. Merci.

Good for Kacey. "Work is the curse of the drinking class." Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Kim, Marc, and all. Did I hear someone say Swedish pancakes? Yum .. it's been quite a while since I had them. Rolled please!! Thanks Kim. And some of that great coffee Marc .. thanks.


Freshly brewed coffee coming right up, John.

How is Jean feeling these days?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... How is Jean feeling these days?


She's been doing very well Marc ... thanks for asking. Crossing fingers when saying this, but no back muscle spasms or other such pains for a good while now. Finally some lasting relief!!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> .... A quiet SAP this morning with a couple of chuckles, a 'whatzit' picture and for John, some really great pictures.


Enjoyed the pictures Don ... especially the one taken in Vietnam. It looks like such a lush and peaceful scene -- but I'll bet it was 'alive with the sounds' of birds, insects, and the like.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> She's been doing very well Marc ... thanks for asking. Crossing fingers when saying this, but no back muscle spasms or other such pains for a good while now. Finally some lasting relief!!


Good to hear, John. Fingers crossed. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening all. Might need some "fingers crossed" for my dinner prep's today!! Have a 4+ lb pork shoulder butt roast doing its thing in our pressure cooker .. to be served with baked potato, yam, and some cool slices of fresh bartlett pear.

At present, I'm awaiting the end of the pressure cooking, then will start the other stuff.

In the meantime, some nice aromas in our apartment!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/Evening all. Might need some "fingers crossed" for my dinner prep's today!! Have a 4+ lb pork shoulder butt roast doing its thing in our pressure cooker .. to be served with baked potato, yam, and some cool slices of fresh bartlett pear.
> 
> At present, I'm awaiting the end of the pressure cooking, then will start the other stuff.
> 
> In the meantime, some nice aromas in our apartment!!


Sounds like a grand meal, John.


----------



## groovetube

evening all, relaxing night, the reno in the living room totally done, half the house painted. Reno looks even better than what the guys did on the house, pretty happy with it.

Painted a light neutral grey, but found an amazing deep red for the back wall in the kitchen, called 'caliente', and it lives up to it's name! It looks like a spicy hot red pepper it's an amazing colour.

After a break it's working on finishing the basement through the colder weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> evening all, relaxing night, the reno in the living room totally done, half the house painted. Reno looks even better than what the guys did on the house, pretty happy with it.
> 
> Painted a light neutral grey, but found an amazing deep red for the back wall in the kitchen, called 'client', and it lives up to it's name! It looks like a spicy hot red pepper it's an amazing colour.
> 
> After a break it's working on finishing the basement through the colder weather.


Good to hear, Tim. Kudos to you. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up at 5AM to roaring winds that sounded like a train going past our house. Gusts are over 100km/h, but the overnight rain stopped and temps are at 11C. Very strange weather for this time of year.

Still, it is early for the OtHD Breakfast, but coffee is brewing for any other early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Paradoxical Commandments

People are illogical, unreasonable, and self-centered.
Love them anyway.

If you do good, people will accuse you of selfish ulterior motives.
Do good anyway.

If you are successful, you will win false friends and true enemies.
Succeed anyway.

The good you do today will be forgotten tomorrow.
Do good anyway.

Honesty and frankness make you vulnerable.
Be honest and frank anyway.

The biggest men and women with the biggest ideas can be shot down by the smallest men and women with the smallest minds.
Think big anyway.

People favor underdogs but follow only top dogs.
Fight for a few underdogs anyway.

What you spend years building may be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway.

People really need help but may attack you if you do help them.
Help people anyway.

Give the world the best you have and you'll get kicked in the teeth.
Give the world the best you have anyway.” 
― Kent M. Keith -- The Silent Revolution


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, those are some words of wisdom to start the day. Cats and teenagers explained today on SAP along with Mungo Jerry doing his thing and a very interesting stat on ants and humans.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> The Paradoxical Commandments
> 
> People are illogical, unreasonable, and self-centered.
> Love them anyway.
> 
> If you do good, people will accuse you of selfish ulterior motives.
> Do good anyway.
> 
> If you are successful, you will win false friends and true enemies.
> Succeed anyway.
> 
> The good you do today will be forgotten tomorrow.
> Do good anyway.
> 
> *Honesty and frankness make you vulnerable.
> Be honest and frank anyway.*
> 
> The biggest men and women with the biggest ideas can be shot down by the smallest men and women with the smallest minds.
> Think big anyway.
> 
> People favor underdogs but follow only top dogs.
> Fight for a few underdogs anyway.
> 
> What you spend years building may be destroyed overnight.
> Build anyway.
> 
> People really need help but may attack you if you do help them.
> Help people anyway.
> 
> Give the world the best you have and you'll get kicked in the teeth.
> Give the world the best you have anyway.”
> ― Kent M. Keith -- The Silent Revolution


ain't that the truth!! 

Morning, enjoying a nice freshly ground coffee brew, weather was really cold here yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, morning, Tim. Coffee is being brewed fresh once again. Anyone care for a cup?
Tim, it is getting cold here. From a high of 12C this morning, it will plunge to 0C with the chance of a flurry.  XX)


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc, I liked the commandments. I am currently using bulletin boards as an interclass teaching aid .... I am thinking those commandments might be a great thought starter for our classes. Been so busy this past two weeks haven't had a chance to do anything other than class prep. I guess the old adage be careful what you wish for holds true. Did an interesting exercise with my level 6/7s where I had them think of themselves as a brick, exploring all the good and bad things related to being a brick ... Very interesting results. ..... Was teaching metaphors and similes.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, those are some words of wisdom to start the day. Cats and teenagers explained today on SAP along with Mungo Jerry doing his thing and a very interesting stat on ants and humans.


Love the cat-teen piece. But I thought the ant-human piece quite interesting.....who thinks these things up. Don just wondering have you changed the format of SAP, or is it because I'm viewing it on a different machine, looks prettier.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc, I liked the commandments. I am currently using bulletin boards as an interclass teaching aid .... I am thinking those commandments might be a great thought starter for our classes. Been so busy this past two weeks haven't had a chance to do anything other than class prep. I guess the old adage be careful what you wish for holds true. Did an interesting exercise with my level 6/7s where I had them think of themselves as a brick, exploring all the good and bad things related to being a brick ... Very interesting results. ..... Was teaching metaphors and similes.


Afternoon, Rp. One thing that I suggested to be done in a local ESL class is show and tell, where they bring something from their country and tell about it in front of the group. Just a thought.


----------



## Rps

Nice idea, I think many of our teachers do this at the beginning of their semester, but putting this up for all to see is a great idea. I did a piece on songs and had my students talk about their favourite song, YouTube was excellent as most of their choices were there. What we discovered were many common themes .... And for many it was the first time they actually heard songs and music from another culture.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Love the cat-teen piece. But I thought the ant-human piece quite interesting.....who thinks these things up. Don just wondering have you changed the format of SAP, or is it because I'm viewing it on a different machine, looks prettier.


I changed the format about a week back to brighten it up a wee bit Rp. Your eyes are not deceiving you, nor is it your machine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nice idea, I think many of our teachers do this at the beginning of their semester, but putting this up for all to see is a great idea. I did a piece on songs and had my students talk about their favourite song, YouTube was excellent as most of their choices were there. What we discovered were many common themes .... And for many it was the first time they actually heard songs and music from another culture.


Music is a grand way to get ESL students sharing and learning English. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/Evening all. Our pressure-cooked 'pork butt' preparation went well yesterday, producing fall-away meat, with an almost melt-in-your-mouth tenderness. Some great leftovers -- for today, some of the meat will be used for a meat pie (w/meat, gravy - made with stock saved from yesterday, some fresh veggies, and we're going to try a baking soda biscuit dough crust). A joint affair for dinner today -- Jean has prepared the gravy, and will make the dough, and I'll prepare the filling, put it all together, and bake it. 

We'll both need one more balcony break, with a little wine, before all that takes place!!

A taste of "spring" out here today .... but forecasts say that will definitely change by, and over the upcoming weekend.

Hope the day's been treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like another fine meal, John.

Our forecast for light snow never materialized today, so Winter is still a month or so away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Very true.


Some good thoughts that Jean, daughter, and I will focus on when we attend a "Celebration of Life" for a much-loved relative this Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Some good thoughts that Jean, daughter, and I will focus on when we attend a "Celebration of Life" for a much-loved relative this Sunday.


Good to hear, John. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Very true.


Yes. Very true for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Yes. Very true for sure.


So are these. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but some freshly brewed coffee would be nice just about now. Later ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for breakfast. Any requests????


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I have a dry cough and feel awful the past couple of days. I have been sleeping 9 hours a night, but am still groggy and tired so will pass on breakfast. Can't be flu since I have had my shot, but it is making it tough the past couple of days. I may have to try a hot rum today and head back to bed.

Today on SAP, a video showing how Spain gets rid of stupid people, a lesson in salesmanship and a very close call in the daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I could send you some of my personal stock of spiced dark rum and some home made chicken soup. Interested?


----------



## tilt

Good morning all, and hello again. It has been quite a while since I have been active on EhMac. The last few months have been eventful; I have had to take a detailed look at my life and priorities and make some decisions. I am now in the process of implementing those decisions.

I am slowing getting back into selective circulation and am looking forward to re-establishing myself here 

Marc, I liked the picture you posted a little earlier - the one about the older I get the less I care about what people think of me and therefore the older I get the more I enjoy life. It is so true in my case that it is as though I am the originator of that comment 

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I could send you some of my personal stock of spiced dark rum and some home made chicken soup. Interested?


Sure thing Marc, anything to feel normal again is appreciated.


----------



## SINC

Glad to see you back tilt, you were missed.


----------



## tilt

Thank you Don, it feels like coming back home 

Cheers


----------



## SINC

In a way, this is home to many, Mohan.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Good morning all, and hello again. It has been quite a while since I have been active on EhMac. The last few months have been eventful; I have had to take a detailed look at my life and priorities and make some decisions. I am now in the process of implementing those decisions.
> 
> I am slowing getting back into selective circulation and am looking forward to re-establishing myself here
> 
> Marc, I liked the picture you posted a little earlier - the one about the older I get the less I care about what people think of me and therefore the older I get the more I enjoy life. It is so true in my case that it is as though I am the originator of that comment
> 
> Cheers


Welcome back, Mohan. Good to hear that Life is treating you well. Hope you shall become a regular here in The Shang once again. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, anything to feel normal again is appreciated.


It is being sent to you via Doxie Express. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> In a way, this is home to many, Mohan.


Very true, Don. Now, if the likes of Kim (aka Java Queen), Caman, Jeanne, et al, would return, we could have a grand homecoming. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

More truths ................ and one scene in our household ............ except we have five doxies barking at once.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I have a dry cough and feel awful the past couple of days. I have been sleeping 9 hours a night, but am still groggy and tired so will pass on breakfast. Can't be flu since I have had my shot, but it is making it tough the past couple of days. I may have to try a hot rum today and head back to bed.
> 
> Today on SAP, a video showing how Spain gets rid of stupid people, a lesson in salesmanship and a very close call in the daily gif.



Unfortunately it sounds like you picked up and are suffering from the cold/flu that's going around.

I'm slowly getting over my bout but it's still lingering. And I picked it up about ten days after my flu shot.

Lots of my wife's friends also picked it up a few weeks ago, and if it's the same, it starts with a tickly/rapsy throat, and then the flu symptoms start a few days later. Luckily my wife escaped its grasp and is now enjoying her visit with her sister in her condo in the north end of Mazatlan and right above the beach.

My son seems to have just picked it up and he's in Whitehorse, so it's very widely spread.

I hope you get better soon and sleeps good, and of course good chicken soup.


----------



## pm-r

tilt said:


> Good morning all, and hello again. It has been quite a while since I have been active on EhMac. The last few months have been eventful; I have had to take a detailed look at my life and priorities and make some decisions. I am now in the process of implementing those decisions.
> 
> I am slowing getting back into selective circulation and am looking forward to re-establishing myself here
> 
> Marc, I liked the picture you posted a little earlier - the one about the older I get the less I care about what people think of me and therefore the older I get the more I enjoy life. It is so true in my case that it is as though I am the originator of that comment
> 
> Cheers



It's nice to see you back at ehmac tilt with your various recent posts and I hope your new life is stabilizing.

But I was a bit surprised to read that particular poster from Marc considering his objection to a similar one that was posted in the Remembrance Day forum. But maybe it was in the person's translation or interpretation, as my view and interpretation of it was different.


----------



## eMacMan

...


----------



## SINC

Bob, the car in the foreground is a 1946 Mercury coupe like this one only much dirtier.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Bob, the car in the foreground is a 1946 Mercury coupe like this one only much dirtier.


Cool, did not think it was Mom's old Hudson but wanted to be sure.

BTW Don the photo you posted is reversed. I was pretty sure that era Ford had the gas tank on the left, but the license is the real give-away.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome back, Mohan. Good to hear that Life is treating you well. Hope you shall become a regular here in The Shang once again. Paix, mon ami.





pm-r said:


> It's nice to see you back at ehmac tilt with your various recent posts and I hope your new life is stabilizing. *SNIP*


Thank you gents  It will take some more time for my life to stabilise - there are still a lot of things that I am being forced to do and think about; but, as they say, one day at a time 

I was not aware that others have been absent too. I hope things are OK with them.

Cheers


----------



## pm-r

Yes, something odd unless I'm mistaken, for the placement of the gas filler lid.

All the chrome is in place and lines up with the taillight etc. for a '46 Ford, but I thought the filler was on the drivers side for those Ford products from about '46 - '48, but I'm sure no expert.

And I see no sign of a filler lid in the original photo on its right side.


----------



## eMacMan

And this one for Marc. Probably somewhere in Hannibal Missouri in 1952/3. 

Slide was so badly underexposed it did not seem worth the 30 seconds required to get this much out of it. 

I believe the car is a 1952 Chrysler of some variety.

View attachment 36434


----------



## johnp

tilt said:


> Thank you gents  It will take some more time for my life to stabilise - there are still a lot of things that I am being forced to do and think about; but, as they say, one day at a time  I was not aware that others have been absent too. I hope things are OK with them. Cheers


Good wishes Mohan .... it's great to see you back!!

on a side note: I saw your post on the 'Classifieds' re: possbilly wishing to sell your iPad2. I'm potentially in the same boat, and was especially drawn to a statement you made re: it's present OS (IOS 7), and whether it would still be there after you 'restored' and prepared the iPad for sale. 

Nobody has answered this (over in that thread) as yet -- wonder if anyone here is able to -- it's on my mind as well. I've never 'restored' anything for re-sale, and would like to know how far back it restores the OS (my iPad2 is up-to-date with IOS 7.0.3). 

Good luck!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately it sounds like you picked up and are suffering from the cold/flu that's going around.
> 
> I'm slowly getting over my bout but it's still lingering. And I picked it up about ten days after my flu shot.
> 
> Lots of my wife's friends also picked it up a few weeks ago, and if it's the same, it starts with a tickly/rapsy throat, and then the flu symptoms start a few days later. Luckily my wife escaped its grasp and is now enjoying her visit with her sister in her condo in the north end of Mazatlan and right above the beach.
> 
> My son seems to have just picked it up and he's in Whitehorse, so it's very widely spread.
> 
> I hope you get better soon and sleeps good, and of course good chicken soup.


Sorry to hear this, Patrick. We need to get you back to a state of wellness. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Thank you gents  It will take some more time for my life to stabilise - there are still a lot of things that I am being forced to do and think about; but, as they say, one day at a time
> 
> I was not aware that others have been absent too. I hope things are OK with them.
> 
> Cheers


Well, Mohan, take each day as it comes. Tilting at windmills can be stressful, so take some time for yourself as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Cool, did not think it was Mom's old Hudson but wanted to be sure.
> 
> BTW Don the photo you posted is reversed. I was pretty sure that era Ford had the gas tank on the left, but the license is the real give-away.


Yep, I know, I flopped it to give you the same profile as the one in your pic.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> And this one for Marc. Probably somewhere in Hannibal Missouri in 1952/3.
> 
> Slide was so badly underexposed it did not seem worth the 30 seconds required to get this much out of it.
> 
> I believe the car is a 1952 Chrysler of some variety.
> 
> View attachment 36434



It certainly seems to be about that era or a bit earlier, and from the hood ornament, maybe a Plymouth from what I can make out???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Patrick. We need to get you back to a state of wellness. Bonne chance, mon ami.



I'm getting there thanks Marc, but I mainly posted for Don if he has the same bug that's going around, it lasts for more than 4-5 days. For some, they're still hacking after suffering for over two weeks.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> And this one for Marc. Probably somewhere in Hannibal Missouri in 1952/3.
> 
> Slide was so badly underexposed it did not seem worth the 30 seconds required to get this much out of it.
> 
> I believe the car is a 1952 Chrysler of some variety.
> 
> View attachment 36434


This is not a Chrysler model, but a Chrysler product, specifically a 1950 Plymouth special Deluxe. The chrome trim, especially that around the gas filler cap is the dead giveaway. Compare it to this one, but ignore the custom rear bumper and fender skirts:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm getting there thanks Marc, but I mainly posted for Don if he has the same bug that's going around, it lasts for more than 4-5 days. For some, they're still hacking after suffering for over two weeks.


Good to hear, Patrick. Get well soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to take orders for our TGIF Breakfast now. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, scrambled eggs and toast sound good today. Don't miss the stunning video today on SAP of wildlife in Sweden, the official Canadian Temperature Conversion Chart and a look at why cheese is yellow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, scrambled eggs and toast sound good today. Don't miss the stunning video today on SAP of wildlife in Sweden, the official Canadian Temperature Conversion Chart and a look at why cheese is yellow.


Morning, Don. I might join you in the eggs and toast breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. It is nice here, with sunshine and 8C temps. So, my son and I are going to BBQ some hot dogs on the BBQ outside. Anyone care to join us for lunch is welcome ................. or we could deliver them to your door via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, scrambled eggs and toast sound good today. Don't miss the stunning video today on SAP of wildlife in Sweden, the official Canadian Temperature Conversion Chart and a look at why cheese is yellow.


Afternoon, Don. How are you feeling today?

Those pics I sent you of the NL coastline looked great on SAP. Thanks for the byline.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, was something missing from SAP? There is always that section with the birthday, and unique data about this day in history, etc.


----------



## SINC

Hmm, maybe refresh your browser Marc? It is on the page for me as normal. See date line just below the heading here:


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Don, was something missing from SAP? There is always that section with the birthday, and unique data about this day in history, etc.


Shows fine for me, even on good old obsolete Camino.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmm, maybe refresh your browser Marc? It is on the page for me as normal. See date line just below the heading here:


It's there now, Don. 

We should all wish a "happy birthday" to John I "the Posthumous" of France.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Shows fine for me, even on good old obsolete Camino.


Afternoon, Bob. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some 4PM High Tea?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. How is Life treating you these days?


Not too bad given that we are facing about 5-6 months of winter. Looks like we are in for a fairly nasty one with snow and cold predicted overnight and a bit of snow still on the ground from last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not too bad given that we are facing about 5-6 months of winter. Looks like we are in for a fairly nasty one with snow and cold predicted overnight and a bit of snow still on the ground from last week.


Do you usually have snow in your part of AB this time of year?


----------



## Dr.G.

Harlem Globetrotter breaks record for longest shot made - CBSSports.com

Don, SAP material? What a shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Harlem Globetrotter breaks record for longest shot made - CBSSports.com
> 
> Don, SAP material? What a shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Indeed!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Indeed!!! :clap:


Very true, John.:clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Wow! Yep, will file that one away for SAP one day, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow! Yep, will file that one away for SAP one day, thanks!


Thought you might like this one, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. Anyone interested in some breakfast .................. or coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to show Clover in a dog show today. Deborah is on the kennel club executive and can't show our dogs, so I am up for two shows today and two tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good this morning. I'm sure Clover will get you through those shows with ease, best of luck to her.

A talking tame porcupine? You bet, today on our SAP video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good this morning. I'm sure Clover will get you through those shows with ease, best of luck to her.
> 
> A talking tame porcupine? You bet, today on our SAP video.


Re Clover, Don, we shall see ..........................


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Wow! Yep, will file that one away for SAP one day, thanks!


Don the Roughies could use an arm like that!


----------



## Rps

Morning all, warm here today, should hit 60F, maybe 70F tomorrow, then drop like a stone. We're very glum around here with the announced closing of the Heinz plant in Leamington .... 104 years and done.


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp. I am hoping for a strong performance by the Riders tomorrow, but it will likely be the toughest test they face this season as Calgary will be in tough at home.

We are under a heavy snowfall warning and temps are supposed to remain below -15° for the next week, reaching into the -20°s at night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, warm here today, should hit 60F, maybe 70F tomorrow, then drop like a stone. We're very glum around here with the announced closing of the Heinz plant in Leamington .... 104 years and done.


It is 10C with a touch of fog here, Rp. I shall boycott Heinz products, especially ketchup, due to their pullout from Leamington. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Clover took two Best Puppy in Group and Breed (dachshunds and hounds), but lost out both times to a beautiful golden retriever puppy for Best Puppy in Show. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Marc, while not the whole pie, a couple of pieces seems worthwhile for a first outing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, while not the whole pie, a couple of pieces seems worthwhile for a first outing.


True, and there are two shows tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Marc, while not the whole pie, a couple of pieces seems worthwhile for a first outing.


... a big second to that -- way to go Clover (and you too Marc, of course)!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... a big second to that -- way to go Clover (and you too Marc, of course)!!


Problem is, I don't have a clue as to how to stack her on the table for a "show stance". I guess I could learn, but there are so many strange poses that I just put her up there and let the judge see her natural self.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is rising in the east just now. A grand sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don the Roughies could use an arm like that!


True .............. but they have their "nation" behind them. Deborah, even with her parents both from SK, is going for Calgary, since she lived there (as well as Edmonton) mainly because of the Stamps doxie mascot.

Guess I shall go for the Roughies to balance things out tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very true.



I used to keep that expression on the fridge for years, but it finally faded into unreadable oblivion.

So simple and true.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I used to keep that expression on the fridge for years, but it finally faded into unreadable oblivion.
> 
> So simple and true.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

David Letterman - Stupid Pet Tricks: Jogging Dachshunds - YouTube
Don, SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Off to see a movie today. Not sure which
But we'll see. Could be stormy here but warm, high 60s which is great for November. Sitting here getting a slow cook pot roast ready for dinner tonight, and I'm enjoying a hot French Vanilla coffee, any one like a cup?


----------



## SINC

Morning men from a snowbound Alberta with much more to come over the next three days. I am trying to get my work done so I can enjoy both CFL playoff games today. The Argos take on the Ti-Cats in Toronto at 1:00 eastern and the Riders battle the Stampeders at 2:30 mountain.

Did you know the 'Risk Of Asteroid Hitting Earth Is 10 Times Higher Than Thought", today on SAP.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, no snow here ...yet. I like the Argos, but the Tabbies have a history of pulling out last minute wins. I think we!re looking at a no time FG or interception to win, and if I was a betting man I would put a bob or two in the Tabbies. As for the West, I can hardly bring myself to even think this but I think Calgary will have us by 13.


----------



## groovetube

Good morning. Woke up in a strange place, drinking not so great hotel coffee. I could really use a better brew! Just finished a couple really fun shows. About 4 hours sleep will begin the trek back to Toronto.

And maybe sleep when I get home. This was a real workout.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Off to see a movie today. Not sure which
> But we'll see. Could be stormy here but warm, high 60s which is great for November. Sitting here getting a slow cook pot roast ready for dinner tonight, and I'm enjoying a hot French Vanilla coffee, any one like a cup?


Rp, great minds think alike. I just finished some FV coffee.

How is the lit review coming along these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Snow in Alberta seems to be the main story on the Weather Network this weekend, with a great many traffic accidents.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Good morning. Woke up in a strange place, drinking not so great hotel coffee. I could really use a better brew! Just finished a couple really fun shows. About 4 hours sleep will begin the trek back to Toronto.
> 
> And maybe sleep when I get home. This was a real workout.


Good to hear that your shows went well, Tim.

As for good coffee, stick to our home brew here at The Café Chez Marc.

Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing news ............... at least if you are a dog show fan. Deborah just called and told me that Clover beat her sister as well as her uncle, and took the dachshund breed in the hound group. Then, she went on to beat all the other hounds so she is the hound group rep in the Best of Show viewing in about an hour or so. Today she turned 6 months of age, so this is her first show in competition. Amazing for her.

Drinks are on the house at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## tilt

Meh, it's a dull day today - no sun at all!

Congratulations to Clover, Marc! You need to watch her sister and uncle very carefully to make sure that family rivalry does not go overboard 

I have a fresh pot of coffee brewing - the second pot of the day  Nothing special, just some Timmie's coffee.

Tim, please make sure you have enough sleep before you start driving back to YYZ.

RP, have you seen "Gravity" yet? My wife and I watched the IMAX version and it was a visual and auditory spectacle to say the least. But it might be quite a hike for you to get to Mississauga just for that.

Don, tough luck on the snow! We have not seen much of it yet here and I am not holding my breath for it either 

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Just went out and measured the snow on the picnic table in this shot. It is 14 inches deep.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Meh, it's a dull day today - no sun at all!
> 
> Congratulations to Clover, Marc! You need to watch her sister and uncle very carefully to make sure that family rivalry does not go overboard
> 
> I have a fresh pot of coffee brewing - the second pot of the day  Nothing special, just some Timmie's coffee.
> 
> Tim, please make sure you have enough sleep before you start driving back to YYZ.
> 
> RP, have you seen "Gravity" yet? My wife and I watched the IMAX version and it was a visual and auditory spectacle to say the least. But it might be quite a hike for you to get to Mississauga just for that.
> 
> Don, tough luck on the snow! We have not seen much of it yet here and I am not holding my breath for it either
> 
> Cheers


No sun here as well, Mohan, but with nearly 10C temps and no wind, it is a nice day outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just went out and measured the snow on the picnic table in this shot. It is 14 inches deep.


 Any chance of some warmer temps and sunshine to melt it all next week?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rider nation rules .........


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Any chance of some warmer temps and sunshine to melt it all next week?


Marc, that NEVER happens here. It will stay until late March or early April. Unlike the south, we do not get chinooks or any melting all winter long.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, that NEVER happens here. It will stay until late March or early April. Unlike the south, we do not get chinooks or any melting all winter long.


Guess that means a white Christmas for you folks. Kudos ................. I guess.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 

Hope all are well. 

I've already checked out SAP Don. I adore that photo of those little birds lined up on a branch. They look so fluffy toasty. Oh, to be in the middle! 

Nice to see Mohan in the Shang again! 

Congratulations to Clover, Marc and Deborah. Another Champion! Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> Congratulations to Clover, Marc and Deborah. Another Champion! Woot!


Thanks, Kim. Clover now has two major wins, which you need to be a Canadian CKC champion, and 6 of the 10 points she needs for this championship ............. all on her first day of showing.

She finished second in the hound group this afternoon, with the whippet taking first ........ and then the whippet went on to win Best of Show.

Life any less hectic for you these days, Kim????


----------



## Rps

Mohan,I did see gravity and it was great. Tovah likes 3d so we saw Thor..... OK timewaster.


----------



## tilt

Hiya Kim, good to see you after such a long time  How've you been? Have you met James recently? Do say hi to him from me when you do.

RP, yeah, I guessed Thor might be a waste of time. 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of foghorns from the lighthouse at Fort Amherst at the mouth of St. John's harbor. It is 7C and very foggy as we approach 6AM. For some reason, the doxies think that this is a call to breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to start breakfast. Any requests???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, my cold continues to hang on but a bowl of oatmeal sounds good. Used your pics of the milepost marker on SAP today and they look real good. Did you know that humans did not come from earth? Neither did I, but so says a story on SAP along with the cutest puppy you ever did see in our Daily GIF.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> *SNIP* Did you know that humans did not come from earth? *SNIP*.


Now I know why people often ask me "Which planet did you come from?" 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, my cold continues to hang on but a bowl of oatmeal sounds good. Used your pics of the milepost marker on SAP today and they look real good. Did you know that humans did not come from earth? Neither did I, but so says a story on SAP along with the cutest puppy you ever did see in our Daily GIF.


Afternoon, Don. Sorry to hear that your cold lingers. Might some homemade chicken soup hit the spot for lunch today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, talk about cute!!!!!!!!! Great GIF. As well, the JFL gag was great.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Now I know why people often ask me "Which planet did you come from?"
> 
> Cheers


Mohan, you seemed normal to me when we met here in St. John's. 

How is your new job treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished mowing the lawn for the last time, and mulching the last of the leaves with my electric mower. Sadly, there are only a few dozen yellow maple leaves still hanging on to the trees around my house. Winter will be upon us in a month or so. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beauty and the Beast. Schooner, the Newfoundland Dog, is a gentle soul compared to Pippa, who is a beast when it comes to owning a toy.

Pippa is Clover's sister. Here are some of Clover's ribbons she won yesterday and Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Harvard students stumped on Canada's capital - Your Community

Shocking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Harvard students stumped on Canada's capital - Your Community
> 
> Shocking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I came across that yesterday and at first I thought it was something Rick Mercer was up to, but no.

Hard to believe and I posted the link to my facebook for friends and family as a sick joke.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I came across that yesterday and at first I thought it was something Rick Mercer was up to, but no.
> 
> Hard to believe and I posted the link to my facebook for friends and family as a sick joke.


Sad, but all too true .............. and from Harvard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man Who Saved Over 600 Kids From Nazis Gets a Touching Surprise - Heartwarming Video

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

You bet it is! Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet it is! Merci.


Good. It was a touching story, especially when so many people stood up at the end of the clip.

There is an old Jewish saying that "Each person's life touches the lives of so many other people".


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, great minds think alike. I just finished some FV coffee.
> 
> How is the lit review coming along these days?


Thanks for asking Marc, I have to admit that with work the way it has been, I've been a slacker, but I am hoping to get to it soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks for asking Marc, I have to admit that with work the way it has been, I've been a slacker, but I am hoping to get to it soon.


Evening, Rp. Yes, my grad students find that teaching and doing their Master's level course work and thesis makes for tight scheduling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but I thought I would get the coffee brewing for any early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good old Mark Twain. Still, there are loads of people I like .......... and a few I love.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, dogs here and dogs are an item on SAP too today. Also see Niagara Falls like you have never seen them thanks to a drone camera and a tale about a fox in the hen house, a dog and the element of surprise with a cold wet nose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. An amazing Niagara Falls clip.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, I thought it showed the sheer power better than any other I had seen of the falls.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, I thought it showed the sheer power better than any other I had seen of the falls.


True, Don ............. an amazing perspective.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great picture of saint Doxie, the German patron saint of dachshunds.

It was taken during the harvest full moon over the Kapelle der Versöhnung (Chapel of Reconciliation) in Berlin on Bernauer Straße. When Berlin was a divided city, the Berlin Wall, erected in 1961, ran along this street. Bernauer Straße became famous for escapes from windows of apartment blocks in the eastern part of the city, down to the street, which was in the West. East Berliners would wait for the new moon so that their escape would be in darkness. Still, the celebrations for saint Doxie date back to 1741, when she brought all the doxies of Prussia, Bavaria and Saxony to the Kingdom of Prussia in 1741, where they were proclaimed the royal hound by Frederick the Great, King of Prussia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our NL word of the week - khaki dodger. Small biscuit with molasses as an ingredient. "A cup of tea with a khaki dodger was a treat."

Would anyone like one with a freshly brewed cup of tea???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Our NL word of the week - khaki dodger. Small biscuit with molasses as an ingredient. "A cup of tea with a khaki dodger was a treat." Would anyone like one with a freshly brewed cup of tea???


Sounds good Marc .. two teas (one with cream, the other without) and two khaki dodgers - thanks!
No balcony time for us today -- a shame, it's rather lovely (sunny & dry), but way too windy to sit out there!!


----------



## pm-r

"A great picture of saint Doxie, the German patron saint of dachshunds."

A great photo and interesting story Marc.

Thanks.

Running late today and haven't even got to SAP. Gheese.

Then I have to take my cousin to Costco in a couple of hours which will gobble up even more time. But the walk about there will be good exercise for my legs, even if the sun is trying to come out here. An outdoor walk is nicer and smells better.


----------



## johnp

Patrick .... wow, our weather sure cleared here today ... thanks to a strong northwest wind coming in and blowing the clouds away. Bright and sunny this afternoon, but sure breezy, and the wind is rather cold. Expecting to drop down to -2C or so tonight -- if, so, it will be our first taste of below freezing of the season so far.

The daughter is over 'your' way - in Victoria - with a friend who's attending a conference. 
Hope she's enjoying her time, while her friend is attending. Suspect they'll be doing well dining in the evenings!! And hopefully, the wind will have died a great deal for their return ferry trip tomorrow.

Hope you enjoyed your Costco 'walkabout', and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc .. two teas (one with cream, the other without) and two khaki dodgers - thanks!
> No balcony time for us today -- a shame, it's rather lovely (sunny & dry), but way too windy to sit out there!!


Coming right up, John, albeit a bit late.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> "A great picture of saint Doxie, the German patron saint of dachshunds."
> 
> A great photo and interesting story Marc.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Running late today and haven't even got to SAP. Gheese.
> 
> Then I have to take my cousin to Costco in a couple of hours which will gobble up even more time. But the walk about there will be good exercise for my legs, even if the sun is trying to come out here. An outdoor walk is nicer and smells better.


Yes, a grand shot it was, Patrick.

Have a good walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I snuck in and put the coffee on for the early rises. Today on SAP a video of a card trick that will astound you. How the heck he does this is a mystery to me. And be careful you don't fall when you watch the daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall start our OtHD Breakfast now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cat is summoned for jury duty in Boston; court rejects owners' appeal to disqualify him - NY Daily News

Don, some more SAP material?


----------



## SINC

A purrfect WEBBIT item Marc, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A purrfect WEBBIT item Marc, merci.


Thought you might like that one, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Giant Pyramids and Sphinxes Found in The Bermuda Triangle |Higher Perspective

Don, more SAP material? Very strange if true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chi-Chi Rodriguez Hits Golf Ball; Golf Ball Smashes Him Square in the Groin | Bleacher Report

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Napping boy and pup photos go viral - CNN.com Video

So sweet and innocent.


----------



## SINC

Wow Marc, the pyramids and the Chi-Chi things are great too! Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow Marc, the pyramids and the Chi-Chi things are great too! Thanks.


Good to know, Don. "Always finding, always sharing".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, see you tomorrow.


Tomorrow is here now, Don. Where is the new SAP?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Way too early for breakfast or even coffee. Took my son to the airport so I am going back to bed now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some coffee and breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The dog poem that made Johnny Carson cry | MNN - Mother Nature Network

Don, some more SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I know that you can't use CBC material for SAP, but this is an amazing story. Just heard the man who saved the shark interviewed on CBC radio this morning.

CBC My Region - Moose-eating shark rescued in Newfoundland harbour


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, next Thursday is both US Thanksgiving AND the first night of Hanukkah. We should have a celebration for both here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I have run the Jimmy Stewart/Carson video before, but the story with it bears repeating so that works fine. Also, I can use CBC stuff, but only as a WEBBIT item, I cannot expand on the story, so that too works. Thanks for finding both.

As for us today, another heavy snowfall warning is upon us with up to 20 cm again today to pile on tope of the 42 cm we have received since last Friday.

Cute video on SAP this morning of some old folks in a retirement home gangham style.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I have run the Jimmy Stewart/Carson video before, but the story with it bears repeating so that works fine. Also, I can use CBC stuff, but only as a WEBBIT item, I cannot expand on the story, so that too works. Thanks for finding both.
> 
> As for us today, another heavy snowfall warning is upon us with up to 20 cm again today to pile on tope of the 42 cm we have received since last Friday.
> 
> Cute video on SAP this morning of some old folks in a retirement home gangham style.


I knew I saw it somewhere before. Great minds think alike.

Earlier this morning, for about 20 seconds, we had some light snow flurries. They did not last long, and with sunshine and 5C temps, they are nowhere to be seen. Still, it is a sign that we might get an earlier start to Winter than we have in years past. We shall see.

As for your snow, even if you get some sunshine I can't see all that snow melting away, especially with the extremely cold temps you folks have been experiencing. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Way too early for breakfast or even coffee. Took my son to the airport so I am going back to bed now.



If your time stamp is anywhere close, that's an awful time of day to be going to any airport or even be flying somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If your time stamp is anywhere close, that's an awful time of day to be going to any airport or even be flying somewhere.


Patrick, we are at the end of the milkrun, so flights will get in as late as 3AM or leave as early as 5AM. So, I had to get him to the airport at 4AM for his flight to Toronto.

How are you today?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, we are at the end of the milkrun, so flights will get in as late as 3AM or leave as early as 5AM. So, I had to get him to the airport at 4AM for his flight to Toronto.
> 
> How are you today?



Thanks Marc.

That sounds a lot like Victoria Airport, at the end of the run so to speak.

I'm doing fine and will try doing my walk earlier today as I'm finding the sun, when it's out and shining, is hiding behind the trees at 2pm±.

Man, it's sure getting down close to the horizon these days but only a month to go to get to its lowest point. I like it when it starts rising higher after its low point.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> That sounds a lot like Victoria Airport, at the end of the run so to speak.
> 
> I'm doing fine and will try doing my walk earlier today as I'm finding the sun, when it's out and shining, is hiding behind the trees at 2pm±.
> 
> Man, it's sure getting down close to the horizon these days but only a month to go to get to its lowest point. I like it when it starts rising higher after its low point.


Good to hear, Patrick. Yes, the sun is setting here just about now as well. It will be dark in an hour. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Okay all you grammarians out there, today I was trying to teach past perfect and past perfect continuous. Sounds easy but I have had some brain cramps, especially when you consider a time such as..... I have walked to work for 10 years, I have been walking to work for 10 years, the question is...which is correct????? You, when asked I had a hard time finding an answer, so I thought I would ask the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay all you grammarians out there, today I was trying to teach past perfect and past perfect continuous. Sounds easy but I have had some brain cramps, especially when you consider a time such as..... I have walked to work for 10 years, I have been walking to work for 10 years, the question is...which is correct????? You, when asked I had a hard time finding an answer, so I thought I would ask the Shang.


I have been walking to work for ten years.


----------



## pm-r

Well, it at least sounds better.

Or should that be:

Well, at least it sounds better.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, it at least sounds better.
> 
> Or should that be:
> 
> Well, at least it sounds better.


Yes, the last sentence is correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I have been walking to work for ten years.


So, it's present perfect continuous. Thanks all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So, it's present perfect continuous. Thanks all.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to start our TGIF Breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## tilt

A couple of slices of yesterday's leftover pizza from the fridge and a pot of coffee please Marc, if it's not too much trouble.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Morning guys. Yet another heavy snowfall warning for today although a small one at 5 cm, but put that on top of the 62 cm already on the ground and it adds up to more work today.

Do not miss the video on SAP today as the Japanese demonstrate how to make music in the woods out of wood. 

Also, a special video made on this day 50 years ago in tribute to JFK that will bring a tear to your eye. Absolutely beautiful music.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning guys. Yet another heavy snowfall warning for today although a small one at 5 cm, but put that on top of the 62 cm already on the ground and it adds up to more work today.
> 
> Do not miss the video on SAP today as the Japanese demonstrate how to make music in the woods out of wood.
> 
> Also, a special video made on this day 50 years ago in tribute to JFK that will bring a tear to your eye. Absolutely beautiful music.


Morning, Don. Your snow should like a typical week for us ................. in January!!! Even with your sunshine that snow won't melt quickly. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> A couple of slices of yesterday's leftover pizza from the fridge and a pot of coffee please Marc, if it's not too much trouble.
> 
> Cheers


Coming right up, Mohan. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Best coin ever spent.

Don, I think that this was on SAP, but it is worth repeating on a slow news day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning guys. Yet another heavy snowfall warning for today although a small one at 5 cm, but put that on top of the 62 cm already on the ground and it adds up to more work today.
> 
> Do not miss the video on SAP today as the Japanese demonstrate how to make music in the woods out of wood.
> 
> Also, a special video made on this day 50 years ago in tribute to JFK that will bring a tear to your eye. Absolutely beautiful music.


Don, I had heard that tribute to JFK years ago .......... but it is still moving, especially on this day. Lest we forget.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Mohan. How are you today?


Thank you Marc, that just hit the spot. I just got back from having a colonoscopy, feeling fine 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Thank you Marc, that just hit the spot. I just got back from having a colonoscopy, feeling fine
> 
> Cheers


Afternoon, Mohan. I have not had one but I am told that one does not usually "feel fine" soon after a colonoscopy. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Thank you Marc, that just hit the spot. I just got back from having a colonoscopy, feeling fine
> 
> Cheers


How long did you have to wait for the procedure Mohan? I got a call last month to come in for my first one. It is scheduled for May 22, 2014.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning guys. Yet another heavy snowfall warning for today although a small one at 5 cm, but put that on top of the 62 cm already on the ground and it adds up to more work today.
> 
> Do not miss the video on SAP today as the Japanese demonstrate how to make music in the woods out of wood.
> 
> Also, a special video made on this day 50 years ago in tribute to JFK that will bring a tear to your eye. Absolutely beautiful music.



How are the roads etc. there?

That's quite a bit of snow.


----------



## SINC

The roads are packed and rutted. Our city only clears residential streets twice a year, and some years only once. That's why I have a 4 x 4.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The roads are packed and rutted. Our city only clears residential streets twice a year, and some years only once. That's why I have a 4 x 4.


I still can't imagine how you folks would manage getting around St.A. with that little snow clearing. Folks here complain if they get their street cleared only once the day of the snow storm, and then only once the day after the storm. Twice a year would be a disaster for us here in St. John's. XX)


----------



## SINC

They keep the main streets, arterials and bus routes plowed daily Marc, it is residential streets they don't clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They keep the main streets, arterials and bus routes plowed daily Marc, it is residential streets they don't clear.


Yes, I recall you telling me that. Still, people live on the residential streets, as they do here. If our cul de sac does not get plowed when we had knee deep snow after a storm, we don't get out. This is why I need a snow blower for the end of the driveway mounds once the plows do come up the road.


----------



## Dr.G.

I did not wise up about getting a snow blower until after the Winter of 2007 when I would start off with just trying to cut out a path to allow people to get in and out of the house via walking. Back in 2003, I had nearly reached my limit after a 2001 Winter of 21 feet, a 2002 Winter of 19 feet and the 2003 Winter of 18 feet. In 2007, we received 17 feet of snow in total, and we have not hit that amount since then. Now, we average about 10-13 feet of snow each winter.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mohan. I have not had one but I am told that one does not usually "feel fine" soon after a colonoscopy. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Thank you Marc. Well, I was feeling absolutely normal and fine the moment I "woke up" from sedation. It felt no different all day since then from any other day. No grogginess, no disorientation, no lethargy, no pain, no discomfort, just another normal day.

In fact, though I was supposedly sedated, I was not completely under - I was semi-awake and dozing off every now and then. I think I must have a slightly higher than normal tolerance to intoxication 



SINC said:


> How long did you have to wait for the procedure Mohan? I got a call last month to come in for my first one. It is scheduled for May 22, 2014.


Don, I had had a sigmoidoscopy in July this year and the surgeon found a polyp. He said he wanted me back in October for the colonoscopy to remove it and check for more polyps, but I missed that appointment (completely forgot about it), got a call from his office asking why I did not show up, then they scheduled one for today.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Thank you Marc. Well, I was feeling absolutely normal and fine the moment I "woke up" from sedation. It felt no different all day since then from any other day. No grogginess, no disorientation, no lethargy, no pain, no discomfort, just another normal day.
> 
> In fact, though I was supposedly sedated, I was not completely under - I was semi-awake and dozing off every now and then. I think I must have a slightly higher than normal tolerance to intoxication
> 
> 
> 
> Don, I had had a sigmoidoscopy in July this year and the surgeon found a polyp. He said he wanted me back in October for the colonoscopy to remove it and check for more polyps, but I missed that appointment (completely forgot about it), got a call from his office asking why I did not show up, then they scheduled one for today.
> 
> Cheers


Oh, I did not know that one is sedated. :yawn:


----------



## SINC

My GI told me I would be put under and have no recollection of the procedure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My GI told me I would be put under and have no recollection of the procedure.


Here we use a leather strap to bite down upon. XX)

I had a probe test done to another part of the male anatomy without any sort of pain killer. Just before I passed out I told my urologist about what the North Koreans did to US soldiers captured and tortured during the Korean War.


----------



## SINC

Just watched the CTV news who said our annual average snowfall is 127 cm. *In the past six days*, we have received 69 cm of snow or over half our annual average.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Just watched the CTV news who said our annual average snowfall is 127 cm. *In the past six days*, we have received 69 cm of snow or over half our annual average.


That's only 4 feet. That would be a terribly dry winter in Southern Alberta.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> That's only 4 feet. That would be a terribly dry winter in Southern Alberta.


Yeah, 'cept that we don't get the schnooks to melt most of that after every big storm. It stays on the ground here.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> My GI told me I would be put under and have no recollection of the procedure.





Dr.G. said:


> Here we use a leather strap to bite down upon. XX)


When I asked about sedation the nurse told me she had a mallet handy just in case


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just watched the CTV news who said our annual average snowfall is 127 cm. *In the past six days*, we have received 69 cm of snow or over half our annual average.


Wow. That is amazing.


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> When I asked about sedation the nurse told me she had a mallet handy just in case


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> When I asked about sedation the nurse told me she had a mallet handy just in case


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing for any other early risers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good this morning please. I have been chatting with Camán today and he says he is returning to The Shang later today.

SAP is up with a cute story about two old ladies and a used car, a nice sunset shot and a 'Photo Series Pokes Fun at Ridiculous Laws". Now I must prepare a Grey Cup bit for tomorrow's issue. Go Riders!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good this morning please. I have been chatting with Camán today and he says he is returning to The Shang later today.
> 
> SAP is up with a cute story about two old ladies and a used car, a nice sunset shot and a 'Photo Series Pokes Fun at Ridiculous Laws". Now I must prepare a Grey Cup bit for tomorrow's issue. Go Riders!


Morning, Don. Good to hear about Caman. Did you recruit him to become a member of Rider Nation??? :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Well, just finished up tomorrow's SAP and Rider Nation figures prominently. This is part of the fun tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did not know ducks could snore!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.godvine.com/It-s-Just-a-Video-of-a-Snoring-Duckie-But-It-Will-Make-Your-Day-4278.html


----------



## groovetube

Good morning, chillier days here, it suddenly got cooler yesterday.

Took the day off yesterday, my wife and I went to the Bowie exhibit at the AGO, wow. I highly recommend going to that if anyone is near, is was far more extensive that I had thought. Topped off with a night in our favourite neighbourhood restaurant that has always been fantastic. I could use a few more of those days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Tim. Sounds like the start of a good weekend for you. Kudos.


----------



## groovetube

omg it's snowing in Toronto!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> omg it's snowing in Toronto!


 Call out the troops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyZcwnO794k]Rick Mercer Report : Special Report - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## groovetube

Well maybe not quite yet. It lasted all of 15 minutes, made the ground whitish very briefly.

But we should keep the forces on standby!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well maybe not quite yet. It lasted all of 15 minutes, made the ground whitish very briefly.
> 
> But we should keep the forces on standby!


15 minutes!?!? Mayor Ford should declare TO a disaster area and get some federal assistance to help the folks of Toronto through the tough times.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well maybe not quite yet. It lasted all of 15 minutes, made the ground whitish very briefly.
> 
> But we should keep the forces on standby!


The mayor of Badger, NL, which has been under a state of emergency since being hit with 80cm of snow whipped about by winds gusting up to 140km/h the past couple of days said that he would be willing to send their snow clearing equipment to help the people of TO to cope with their impending disaster.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I have been walking to work for ten years.


Sheesh! Now that's a commute! 


Good Day Shang, 

I should be working on a presentation I will giving this week, but I am not terribly motivated it seems. 

I learned something new this week. I didn’t realize that modern office desk phones could be “bricked” like iPhones. I was vaguely aware that they were connected to a main server and that there was software on said server to manage options etc, but (should have, and) didn’t realize that they also had their own local OS and IP addresses. 

(F’n) McAfee did their usually mammoth auto update Wednesday night causing a restart of almost all of the office equipment. In the dynamic IP address environment we have, some IP addresses were reassigned, causing 4 of the POS computers to try to send print jobs to my desk phone. My desk phone, completely inflexible, and ill equipped for the job, didn’t even ask for paper (or ink!) and bricked, taking a handful of other phones down the same path. Phones down, Sales terminals down! Cranky customers everywhere! 

Like my constantly annoying and failing home cordless phones, I now want to replace all the office phones with simple, dumb, wired phones.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Sheesh! Now that's a commute! ...... I now want to replace all the office phones with simple, dumb, wired phones.


Hi Kim. A good move .. we've been using the same wired phones for several years -- they work, and don't require batteries.

Just got back a while ago from our Saturday morning dim sum 'breakfast'. The cook and staff did a great job on what we had this morning -- another fun, and good experience.

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sheesh! Now that's a commute!
> 
> 
> Good Day Shang,
> 
> I should be working on a presentation I will giving this week, but I am not terribly motivated it seems.
> 
> I learned something new this week. I didn’t realize that modern office desk phones could be “bricked” like iPhones. I was vaguely aware that they were connected to a main server and that there was software on said server to manage options etc, but (should have, and) didn’t realize that they also had their own local OS and IP addresses.
> 
> (F’n) McAfee did their usually mammoth auto update Wednesday night causing a restart of almost all of the office equipment. In the dynamic IP address environment we have, some IP addresses were reassigned, causing 4 of the POS computers to try to send print jobs to my desk phone. My desk phone, completely inflexible, and ill equipped for the job, didn’t even ask for paper (or ink!) and bricked, taking a handful of other phones down the same path. Phones down, Sales terminals down! Cranky customers everywhere!
> 
> Like my constantly annoying and failing home cordless phones, I now want to replace all the office phones with simple, dumb, wired phones.


Afternoon, Kim. Yes, I have been a teleprofessor for 10 years now.

One good thing about wired phones is that during a blackout they still work.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> omg it's snowing in Toronto!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EQdXyKiFY4]Rick Mercer Rant - Canadian Weather - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... One good thing about wired phones is that during a blackout they still work.


Yup .. and a couple of years ago, we had one here for 38 hours (affecting our complex, and the whole neighbourhood, including the local shopping Mall) -- we could call family and let them know what was happening and how we were.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> 15 minutes!?!? Mayor Ford should declare TO a disaster area and get some federal assistance to help the folks of Toronto through the tough times.


I believe he was stripped of this power.... 

Going to venture out into the wintry tundra that is downtown. It's our 1-year anniversary in the house, and so we need some emergency champagne.


----------



## screature

Sonal said:


> I believe he was stripped of this power....
> 
> Going to venture out into the wintry tundra that is downtown. It's our 1-year anniversary in the house, and so we need some emergency champagne.


Congrats on the one year anniversary! :clap:

Just make sure you don't open your bubbly in the manner in this video as there will be nothing left. 

Please do watch it as it is actually quite entertaining and is completely anti-drunk driving....

Amazing what we can capture these days with technology.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I believe he was stripped of this power....
> 
> Going to venture out into the wintry tundra that is downtown. It's our 1-year anniversary in the house, and so we need some emergency champagne.


Evening, Sonal. Mazel tov to you and Gordon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Скульптуры, управляемые ветром | Только позитив | Онлайн-кинотеатр | Смотреть видео приколы онлайн в хорошем качестве бесплатно

Inspired by the drawings of Da Vinci and his love of dachshunds.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> The mayor of Badger, NL, which has been under a state of emergency since being hit with 80cm of snow whipped about by winds gusting up to 140km/h the past couple of days said that he would be willing to send their snow clearing equipment to help the people of TO to cope with their impending disaster.


God bless him!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> God bless him!


Well, they got one road cleared away, and now they want to send their equipment to the folks in the GTA during their hour of need. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Well we got almost as much!
Give or take a few thousand inches!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well we got almost as much!
> Give or take a few thousand inches!


It is all relative, Tim. Such as one year in a doxie's life is seven years in our lifetime. One inch of snow in the GTA is like two meters of snow in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

The accents of the 5 boroughs of NYC -- a how to by a native -- the real deal! - YouTube

Cute ............ especially if you are from New York City.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall start the coffee brewing for any other early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to rise and shine and begin preparing Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just a coffee for now, but a big breakfast is in order in a few hours. Have to eat when one is about to have a Grey Cup Party with a bunch of beer! 

If you have ever wondered why women have handbags, today's video on SAP has your answer. Just try not to spew coffee through your nose while watching! 

Go Riders!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just a coffee for now, but a big breakfast is in order in a few hours. Have to eat when one is about to have a Grey Cup Party with a bunch of beer!
> 
> If you have ever wondered why women have handbags, today's video on SAP has your answer. Just try not to spew coffee through your nose while watching!
> 
> Go Riders!


Morning, Don. Let me know when you want a big breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

12 Bar Blues - Piano Duet with Peter the Elephant - Thailand - YouTube

Don, this might be a nice piece for SAP.


----------



## SINC

Great find, thanks Marc! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Great find, thanks Marc! :clap:


I love the way the elephant seems to rock sideways in beat with the music.


----------



## Dr.G.

How to take the garbage out like a Canadian | 22 Words

Since it rarely, if ever, gets down to -21C here in St. John's, I have gone out like this to set out the garbage. Of course, I wore actual gym shorts and not just my underwear.


----------



## SINC

Kim sent me that very video earlier this week and it is now in my to run file for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Kim sent me that very video earlier this week and it is now in my to run file for SAP.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend of ours with her doxie in Regina.


----------



## Dr.G.

When I Finally Realized What I Was Seeing, This Was The Coolest Thing Ever. Look Closer. | We all bleed the same color

It's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## SINC

Did you miss that on SAP two days ago? 

When I Finally Realized What I Was Seeing | St. Albert's Place On The Web


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did you miss that on SAP two days ago?
> 
> When I Finally Realized What I Was Seeing | St. Albert's Place On The Web


Yes, but was there just the one picture on SAP of the car going up the ramp?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but was there just the one picture on SAP of the car going up the ramp?


Yep, one shot with a link to the rest of the pics.


----------



## screature

I'm routing for the Rough Riders, probably because they have the same name as my long ago defunct favourite team the Ottawa Rough Riders. 

Plus also the Ti-Cats were always one of the ORRs great adversaries and I just can't cheer for them despite them being an eastern team.

Additionally it would be nice to see the home team win the Cup again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, one shot with a link to the rest of the pics.


Guess I missed the link. It is grading time as finals start to roll in and I am swamped until about Dec.14th.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I'm routing for the Rough Riders, probably because they have the same name as my long ago defunct favourite team the Ottawa Rough Riders.
> 
> Plus also the Ti-Cats were always one of the ORRs great adversaries and I just can't cheer for them despite them being an eastern team.
> 
> Additionally it would be nice to see the home team win the Cup again.


Afternoon, Steve. Rooting for the Rough Riders as well, mainly because my wife's mother and father were born in rural SK. 

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Steve. Rooting for the Rough Riders as well, mainly because my wife's mother and father were born in rural SK.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


I'm rooting for a good time for all, both teams are good, though my step father in law who played for the Ottawa rough riders would beg to differ with me I imagine!

I have a bunch of friends who are out at the game, I declined an invitation for the trip, I wasn't up for a weekend of such YAHOOOOO! but will have a quieter night instead.

Besides it would have taken me days to recover from one of those.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, one shot with a link to the rest of the pics.



I got to the links and his photo library and some other pages with different shots etc., but I find it hard to believe all the precise details in the models.

Even the window glass and chromed bits look real. Hard to do on a model at the best of times.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Steve. Rooting for the Rough Riders as well, mainly because my wife's mother and father were born in rural SK.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Hi Marc,

We all seem to have our preferences for different personal reasons don't we?. Such is life...

Life is treating me in a mixed manner as it is the way of the universe it seems. Some days it is 4 steps forward and no steps back and some days 4 steps backward and no steps forward.... and any combination in-between.

Just glad to be alive and still counting birthdays and anniversaries.

Going out tonight early to have a dinner with my sister and brother in-law for the first time since we got together to see the finale of the Lac Leamy International Firework Competition at the Casino Lac Leamy Hilton in Gatineau (QC)... what a pleasure that was... 8th floor front row seats... in a luxury hotel room...It was simply spectacular.

Tonight will definitely not be so "spectacular".

Going to the Mill Street Brew Pub in Ottawa (which I am quite confident most GTO residents here will have patronized in the GTO or at least heard of/drank their wares).

My wife and I haven't been there yet but my sister has on many occasions and enjoys it very much.

Reservation for 5:30pm so hopefully I can catch the last of the game at home.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. I will be rooting for the Riders as well ... the team 'and' the Regina fans deserve to win -- who more really represents football in this country?!!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> We all seem to have our preferences for different personal reasons don't we?. Such is life...
> 
> Life is treating me in a mixed manner as it is the way of the universe it seems. Some days it is 4 steps forward and no steps back and some days 4 steps backward and no steps forward.... and any combination in-between.
> 
> Just glad to be alive and still counting birthdays and anniversaries.
> 
> Going out tonight early to have a dinner with my sister and brother in-law for the first time since we got together to see the finale of the Lac Leamy International Firework Competition at the Casino Lac Leamy Hilton in Gatineau (QC)... what a pleasure that was... 8th floor front row seats... in a luxury hotel room...It was simply spectacular.
> 
> Tonight will definitely not be so "spectacular".
> 
> Going to the Mill Street Brew Pub in Ottawa (which I am quite confident most GTO residents here will have patronized in the GTO or at least heard of/drank their wares).
> 
> My wife and I haven't been there yet but my sister has on many occasions and enjoys it very much.
> 
> Reservation for 5:30pm so hopefully I can catch the last of the game at home.


Have a good time, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. I will be rooting for the Riders as well ... the team 'and' the Regina fans deserve to win -- who more really represents football in this country?!!


Very true, John.

How is Jean feeling today?


----------



## SINC

The TSN pre-game show has really been fantastic. Man oh man Martin Short and Tom Hanks even showed up for the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ohio State's Marching Band Honors Gettysburg Address with Latest Halftime Show | Bleacher Report

An amazing marching band experience.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> The TSN pre-game show has really been fantastic. Man oh man Martin Short and Tom Hanks even showed up for the game.


Sounds good, but with our balcony break (in the sun, and enjoyed with a "healthy" shot of Captain Morgan's dark rum), and my time in the kitchen (before and after) getting a stock pot of turkey soup on-the-go for dinner today (and tomorrow, et al), there's been no time for pre-game stuff. 

Working to get things under control so I can watch the game!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. I love Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum.

Sadly, the game does not start here until 9PM.


----------



## groovetube

Doing up a full roast for Sunday here, some nice red wines, and, blueberry pie with vanilla Hagen daz.

I'll need to run for days to work this one off


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... Sadly, the game does not start here until 900PM.


I turned on the pre-gsme stuff at 3pm here ... thanks to the remote I was able to mute the sound for a while!!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Doing up a full roast for Sunday here, some nice red wines, and, blueberry pie with vanilla Hagen daz.
> 
> I'll need to run for days to work this one off


Look and see. See, Tim, run. Run, Tim, run. Run, run, run.


----------



## johnp

"Sweet & savoury" fragrances of turkey soup filling the apartment at this time. The aromas to be enjoyed during the first period of the game, with the tastes to follow!!


----------



## screature

Traditional (prime rib) roast beef for dinner with all the fixin's... I don't even know what it cost, as soon as heard that was the special I ordered it. Delicious! 

Seems like the Rough Riders may have wrapped this one up in the first half... time will tell.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Look and see. See, Tim, run. Run, Tim, run. Run, run, run.


Ha ha, ah screw it. Too lazy.

So Winnipeg cleaning up? Good for them!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Traditional (prime rib) roast beef for dinner with all the fixin's... I don't even know what it cost, as soon as heard that was the special I ordered it. Delicious!
> 
> Seems like the Rough Riders may have wrapped this one up in the first half... time will tell.


I agree, Steve. At least I won't have to stay up until midnight to know who will win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

groovetube said:


> Ha ha, ah screw it. Too lazy.
> 
> So Winnipeg cleaning up? Good for them!


Ignorance or trolling again? The game is between Saskatchewan and Hamilton.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I think you can rest knowing the Riders are in tight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to the whining of the doxies. Seems as if we had a dusting of snow overnight. They wanted to go out and play in this first snow of the year. Fed them and now will be able to go back to be at 3AM once they have settled down. Guess they were excited when I told them that the Riders had won.


----------



## Dr.G.

The "doc-shund" is in.

Dr. Crusoe: Mum & Dad Get Sick – Crusoe the Celebrity Dachshund


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine for some breakfast and coffee. Any requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

One month to go before Christmas ................. but only the more days until Hanukkah. Luckily, all my shopping for both holidays is done.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> One month to go before Christmas ................. but only the more days until Hanukkah. Luckily, all my shopping for both holidays is done.


Mine's done as well (except for food & drink). 

I'm treating the ladies to a performance of 'The Nutcracker Ballet' for Christmas. Jean and I attended last year, and loved it - thought the daughter would enjoy joining us this year.


----------



## SINC

Morning men, what a game yesterday. The Riders played superbly. SAP is up with a video that will make you smile. Also a great pic for John of Patagonia today.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Morning men, what a game yesterday. The Riders played superbly. SAP is up with a video that will make you smile. Also a great pic for John of Patagonia today.


Enjoyed the game, and was glad to see the Riders play so well. 

Some great pictures Don. And those Vancouver (in fall colour) ones too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Mine's done as well (except for food & drink).
> 
> I'm treating the ladies to a performance of 'The Nutcracker Ballet' for Christmas. Jean and I attended last year, and loved it - thought the daughter would enjoy joining us this year.


That's a fine gift, John. Where is the performance?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning men, what a game yesterday. The Riders played superbly. SAP is up with a video that will make you smile. Also a great pic for John of Patagonia today.


Morning, Don. I watched the highlights, so I did not miss much.


----------



## Dr.G.

By three methods we may learn wisdom: first, by reflection, which is noblest; second, by imitation, which is easiest; and third by experience, which is the bitterest. ~ Confucius ~


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's has gone 239 straight days with high temps above 0°. Next chance to end this streak? This weekend. An amazing run for us. We even got 3cm of snow with temps at or above 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, your "Dobermans In The Dark!" could easily be dachshunds. Great info re the zipper.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> That's a fine gift, John. Where is the performance?


Thanks Marc. The first performance we're attending (the three of us), will a performance of The Goh Ballet School (Vancouver), and held on my birthday in December. So I'll be treating the ladies to the ballet (and it'll be a Sunday afternoon performance), and the ladies will be treating me to a birthday dinner!! Should be a fun day!!

Jean and I are going to a second one, later in December, between December and New Years - that one will be an evening performance by Ballet Alberta (sponsored by the Ballet BC group). Jean and I will stay over one night in town for that one.

Both performances are to be held in downtown Vancouver, but at different venues. 

We also have another opera coming up soon, so we'll be "active" this December, and really looking forward to it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone interested in some freshly brewed Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/early-evening all. We just came inside from an extended "spring" break out on our balcony -- it was 12C and fully-shaded from any sun when we first went out, but full sunshine on us once the sun came around, so we stayed out and enjoyed it (a little Captain Morgan 'dark' added to our enjoyment!!).

We much-enjoyed the tasty turkey soup prepared yesterday, and glad to have enough leftover for dinner today. Have some perogies on-hand to add to the mix today ... to "fill it out" a little!! 

Cheers!!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Afternoon/early-evening all. We just came inside from an extended "spring" break out on our balcony -- it was 12C and fully-shaded from any sun when we first went out, but full sunshine on us once the sun came around, so we stayed out and enjoyed it (a little Captain Morgan 'dark' added to our enjoyment!!).
> 
> We much-enjoyed the tasty turkey soup prepared yesterday, and glad to have enough leftover for dinner today. Have some perogies on-hand to add to the mix today ... to "fill it out" a little!!
> 
> Cheers!!!



Sounds nice, especially with the rum.

PS: I hope you remembered to use your adjustable water pump pliers to split the turkey bones for your turkey broth John. Lots of extras from the insides.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Sounds nice, especially with the rum. PS: I hope you remembered to use your adjustable water pump pliers to split the turkey bones for your turkey broth John. Lots of extras from the insides.


Patrick ... our turkey broth this time was 'the' best ever!! Not sure what I did that might have been so different from times before, but I do remember reading your suggestions back then!! 
.. and all the turkey meat that went into this soup this time was breast meat (it had been chopped up in cubes, frozen, and saved for a pie, but went into the soup pot instead!! A good decision I'd say!! 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but I shall get the coffee brewing while I grade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, my son, Stephen, does not want to become a professional wrestler, but he has liked Hulk Hogan since he was a boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/BookWeekScotland/app_602656033108701

I am Atticus Finch from "To Kill a Mockingbird"


----------



## Dr.G.

Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, where did Stephen met Hogan, in Toronto?

A great video of a friendship between an African elephant and a Labrador who go swimming together at a Florida zoo today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, where did Stephen met Hogan, in Toronto?
> 
> A great video of a friendship between an African elephant and a Labrador who go swimming together at a Florida zoo today on SAP.


Morning, Don. Just finished watching that clip. A unique friendship ............. much like our friendship.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, where did Stephen met Hogan, in Toronto?
> 
> A great video of a friendship between an African elephant and a Labrador who go swimming together at a Florida zoo today on SAP.


Stephen is in Tampa, Florida right now, so my guess it would be at a health food store there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up upon 4PM High Tea Time. With 3C temps here, a freshly brewed pot of hot tea might be in order. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Hot tea sounds pretty good right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hot tea sounds pretty good right now.


Perfect timing ............. five minutes to four where you are right now.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Perfect timing ............. five minutes to four where you are right now.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you today?


Same as usual, I suppose. Bogged down in teaching, classes, writing, renovations and work. Well, for the most part, I ignore the work.


----------



## tilt

Got any coffee Marc, please?

How about some irony: Patrick (pm-r) posted about a problem with deleting files and I gave him a solution; and then I discovered to my utter embarrassment that it was he who gave me the solution originally when I had a similar problem. Talk about trying to teach my own father how to f***.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Same as usual, I suppose. Bogged down in teaching, classes, writing, renovations and work. Well, for the most part, I ignore the work.


"Ignore the work"??? That would be a great invention.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Got any coffee Marc, please?
> 
> How about some irony: Patrick (pm-r) posted about a problem with deleting files and I gave him a solution; and then I discovered to my utter embarrassment that it was he who gave me the solution originally when I had a similar problem. Talk about trying to teach my own father how to f***.
> 
> Cheers


Evening, Mohan. Yes, we have some freshly brewed coffee as well.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good old Mark Twain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Find the doxie that looks humiliated? FYI, these are not any of our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stray Dog Drags a Severely Injured Woman 100 Feet to Get Help - Heroic Video

An amazing and sweet story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. I shall start our OtHD Breakfast and get the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hero turtle rescues upside down turtle. [VIDEO]

"A friend in need is a friend in deed."


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that turtle clip is great so I borrowed it for SAP, merci. You've probable heard the expression 'murdering the English language', but today on SAP we have a video to prove it. I have never heard anything like it as this poor girl tries to describe making a marble statue. Talk about a 'marble mouth'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that turtle clip is great so I borrowed it for SAP, merci. You've probable heard the expression 'murdering the English language', but today on SAP we have a video to prove it. I have never heard anything like it as this poor girl tries to describe making a marble statue. Talk about a 'marble mouth'.


Morning, Don. Glad the turtle clip was useful.


----------



## SINC

Marc, you wondered how we get around when roads are only ploughed twice a year. Rumour has it that city crews are now out cleaning residential streets although we have yet to see them in our area. Here is a shot of the road on our crescent just before I turn right to go into my rear garage. Many folks with smaller cars have a lot of difficulty getting around.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Marc, you wondered how we get around when roads are only ploughed twice a year. Rumour has it that city crews are now out cleaning residential streets although we have yet to see them in our area. Here is a shot of the road on our crescent just before I turn right to go into my rear garage. Many folks with smaller cars have a lot of difficulty getting around.


Don, I hate to say things I have to pre-apologize for but: Think of all the taxpayer money the St. Albert city council is saving by not ploughing those streets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, even our small cul de sac will get plowed as soon as it stops snowing. Are snowtires on a car helpful in that sort of situation?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Don, I hate to say things I have to pre-apologize for but: Think of all the taxpayer money the St. Albert city council is saving by not ploughing those streets.


True. Our property taxes had to go up to pay for past budget overruns on the snowclearing budget here in St. John's, and the desire to have sidewalks cleared where possible.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> "A friend in need is a friend in deed."


And funny enough:
Here I am. 
I need of youse friendship indeed as always. 
Canadian friends are friends to cherish, init the truth I tell youse. :love2:

Greetings all.
I hope ye and youse are well and that no ill has crossed youse paths.
I apologise for the length of my absence,
but there have just been a bundle of things to take care of.

Good and difficult things.
But most important, the kids are well or there a bouts.
Me? As they say here; Old gunpowder doesn't spoil easy.
(what ever that means hahahaha) 
Although, ye have been on my mind the whole time, mes amis. :love2:

I am crossing my fingers for luck and hoping that the University In Kampala
will finally, after 5 long months, do the corrections to Tina's Masters so that
she can come and nest with me. 
It's hard to stand a long distance relationship, even being a poet who showers
the love of his life with sweet and comforting words many times a day. 
Luckily my heart is full to the brim with endless love and it's all her, my Tina wonderful. :love2: :love2:
I will at least pop in on and off from now on, if I'm not able to converse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Good to see you back with us here in The Shang. Don't become a stranger ............ so visit often.


----------



## friend

Marc, my dear friend.
I will indeed visit as often as I can.
I hope you and Deborah are well.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Marc, my dear friend.
> I will indeed visit as often as I can.
> I hope you and Deborah are well.


Good to hear. Yes, we are both well.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. Yes, we are both well.


I'm pleased to hear that.
Steven and family too I hope. 

It's really getting bark early here, but no snow at all
and still centigrade with a tiny frost on some nights.
But if Tina gets here soon who cares about the weather. :love2:
And she has never experienced snow, so that will be loads of fun 
for her and us to experience it with her.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> I'm pleased to hear that.
> Steven and family too I hope.
> 
> It's really getting bark early here, but no snow at all
> and still centigrade with a tiny frost on some nights.
> But if Tina gets here soon who cares about the weather. :love2:
> And she has never experienced snow, so that will be loads of fun
> for her and us to experience it with her.


Again, good to hear, Caman.

6C here at 630PM. Is it 10PM there now?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Again, good to hear, Caman.
> 
> 6C here at 630PM. Is it 10PM there now?


Hm, keeps logging me out. 

Now it's 11:25PM and it's still 7C.


----------



## friend

Time for..... zzzzzzzzz
C u 2morr.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Hope the happenings of the day have been treating everyone well.

Caman ... welcome back ... good to see/read your posts. Seeing your location, and with Christmas on its way, has me fondly remembering my Mother, and all the wonderful Swedish "stuff & such" (breads, buns, cookies, et al) she always made for the holidays!! Wish I could have carried on the tradition, but I'm just not a baker!! Some Swedish pancakes maybe ...

A decent afternoon here ... not as bright as previous ones for the past while, but definitely mild, and we've been out for a couple of balcony breaks. A rather mild early-am for my walk today -- it was already 6C when I went out at 7:30am. Hear via the "grapevine" there's lots of wet coming our way for the weekend, and then 'more' next week (I've heard the 'snow' word being mentionned - won't even think of that!!).

It's off to the kitchen for me now, to get some dinner prep's done -- have an acorn squash, and a couple of local granny smith apples to go into the oven first -- then some chicken breasts to "smash" and do on the stove when the latter are about ready. 

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. "Early to bed, early to rise", makes it easier to get into the grading mode as we approach the end of the semester in a couple of weeks. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. Hope the happenings of the day have been treating everyone well.
> 
> Caman ... welcome back ... good to see/read your posts. Seeing your location, and with Christmas on its way, has me fondly remembering my Mother, and all the wonderful Swedish "stuff & such" (breads, buns, cookies, et al) she always made for the holidays!! Wish I could have carried on the tradition, but I'm just not a baker!! Some Swedish pancakes maybe ...
> /QUOTE]
> Hi John.
> Nice to see you too.
> 
> My mother was Norwegian, so I got to experience that culture too and xmas in Norway
> is a bit different. Even more nice food and more family orientated than Sweden.
> Still I like both and the Irish xmas as well.
> It's rather calm and low brow in all those countries when it comes to the commercial
> aspect of it, which is something I appreciate.
> And yes, the food, the cakes, all sorts of bickies, the afters and the confectionary.
> Ahhhhh. Then music and all the lights. :love2:
> I just hope my Tina will make it here in time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to what I thought was a freight train going by my house ............... it was only the wind, gusting to over 100km/h. So, it is too early for breakfast, but the coffee is brewing.


----------



## friend

Morning Marc. 

Oooooh, that windy?
Great goggly moogly. That is strong winds indeed.
Hold on to you coffee cup Sir. 

Time to get ready and go to lunch with an American friend of mine.
Cutting my shining locks first.
(read: shaving my greys)


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Camán. Our SAP video today comes from Norway where a young girl hers 3,000 reindeer across a 2.5 km stretch of water. Also a very old horse found frozen in the permafrost in the Yukon.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> Oooooh, that windy?
> Great goggly moogly. That is strong winds indeed.
> Hold on to you coffee cup Sir.
> 
> Time to get ready and go to lunch with an American friend of mine.
> Cutting my shining locks first.
> (read: shaving my greys)


Morning, Caman. West of us, the gusts were just over 180km/h, nearing the record of wind gusts of 183km/h.

Wish your American friend a Happy Thanksgiving and watch his expression of "How did he know???"

How are your kids doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone interested in some breakfast? Save some room today for a grand Thanksgiving turkey dinner tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pizza Hut manager offered job back after Thanksgiving disagreement - CNN.com

Good for him. This took courage and conviction. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

News - 'Goose tsunami' a viral hit - The Weather Network

I saw something like this with seagulls just prior to Hurricanes Igor and Leslie. The gulls came inland and landed in Churchill Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

At sunset we shall have our first night of Hanukkah celebration .......... along with the start of Thanksgiving dinner. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

2 Monkeys Were Paid Unequally; See What Happens Next

An interesting lesson in fairness.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> At sunset we shall have our first night of Hanukkah celebration .......... along with the start of Thanksgiving dinner. Enjoy.


Enjoy Marc!! And, that's a great poster!! :clap:

We did turkey around our Thanksgiving, and for us, it's just too close to Christmas at this time for another one. But I do plan to purchase one (when the prices go down) to put away for Christmas or New Years.

We will not do anything too out of the ordinary for dinner today .. but I do have one of our favourites 'on-the-menu' -- the tried and true, fish for she, and loin pork chop for me -- along with a baked sweet potato, and some other odds & ends to add a few flavours and colours to our plates.

Good wishes and cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Sounds tasty John, happy Thanksgiving dinner Marc! John, did you see that Wyoming shot of the moose in the lake this morning? Wow, the colours!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Enjoy Marc!! And, that's a great poster!! :clap:
> 
> We did turkey around our Thanksgiving, and for us, it's just too close to Christmas at this time for another one. But I do plan to purchase one (when the prices go down) to put away for Christmas or New Years.
> 
> We will not do anything too out of the ordinary for dinner today .. but I do have one of our favourites 'on-the-menu' -- the tried and true, fish for she, and loin pork chop for me -- along with a baked sweet potato, and some other odds & ends to add a few flavours and colours to our plates.
> 
> Good wishes and cheers!!


Evening, John. Well, the first candle of Hanukkah was lit, so I assume that you would like some latkes?

Still, the turkey is in the oven and is just about ready to come out and serve one and all who still like turkey here in The Café Chez Marc. :love2: :love2:


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Sounds tasty John, happy Thanksgiving dinner Marc! John, did you see that Wyoming shot of the moose in the lake this morning? Wow, the colours!


Yes Don, sure did! Some beautiful picture!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sounds tasty John, happy Thanksgiving dinner Marc! John, did you see that Wyoming shot of the moose in the lake this morning? Wow, the colours!


Coming right up, Don. We shall deliver them to you directly. Watch for the Shang's helicopter. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeCGURWzjwE]WKRP "Turkey's Away" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Don. We shall deliver them to you directly. Watch for the Shang's helicopter.
> 
> WKRP "Turkey's Away" - YouTube


Definitely a WKRP episode to never forget!!!  :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Definitely a WKRP episode to never forget!!!  :lmao: :clap:


True. Only wild turkeys are able to fly.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> .... John, did you see that Wyoming shot of the moose in the lake this morning? Wow, the colours!


Love fall colours, and walks in the woods ... so here are two that have made it to wallpaper status recently (with others waiting in the wings!!)


----------



## friend

Evening gents. 

As a vegetarian I don't eat fowl,
so I will buy one and kill it just 
because it's so damn ugly.


----------



## johnp

friend said:


> Evening gents.  As a vegetarian I don't eat fowl, so I will buy one and kill it just because it's so damn ugly.


True ... fish are so much cuter!!


----------



## tilt

Marc, Gobbletov to you 

Cheers


----------



## johnp

Marc .... enjoy!!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Evening gents.
> 
> As a vegetarian I don't eat fowl,
> so I will buy one and kill it just
> because it's so damn ugly.


Evening, Caman. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Marc, Gobbletov to you
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, Mohan. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... enjoy!!


Cute


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> True ... fish are so much cuter!!


Hmm, that sounds good, I might have some fish myself tonight, just for the Halibut. 

Love those desktops John!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Love fall colours, and walks in the woods ... so here are two that have made it to wallpaper status recently (with others waiting in the wings!!)




Hmmm... the glass of red seems to be missing in those shots of your desk John. Just for some added color.


----------



## Dr.G.

Harlow the weimaraner with his new little pal, Indi the weiner dog [12 pictures] | 22 Words

Sweet.


----------



## friend

Hi Marc, Mohan, John and all.

I'm fine, thanks for asking.
Hope ye all are well.

Tina got half of what we need today, her graduation cert. :clap:
Now we only need the transcript, and she might get it tomorrow.

2:40am here, so I have to say: 
arrividecci 
Sayonora
tot ziens 
Au Revoir 
hasta la vista and of course Slan.
See ye tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Caman. What is her area of study?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at out TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Happy Thanksgivukkah, Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but coffee would help to get things going just about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Thanksgivukkah to you as well, Don. Cool bread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to get our last TGIF Breakfast started ............. at least the last one for the month of November. Any requests? I can never decide what to make on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark Twain had the same decision making problem as I do this morning.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Mohan. How is Life treating you today?


Not too bad Marc, thank you. How were the latkes?



friend said:


> Hi Marc, Mohan, John and all.
> 
> I'm fine, thanks for asking.
> Hope ye all are well.


Hello Caman, welcome back. It's been a while since you too have been here I guess. I hope life is treating you well.

Don, nice bread!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Not too bad Marc, thank you. How were the latkes?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Caman, welcome back. It's been a while since you too have been here I guess. I hope life is treating you well.
> 
> Don, nice bread!
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. The latkes were great. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning guys, hope your Thanksgiving meal was good Marc. The cutest puppy ever on SAP this morning and a video on the operating room of the future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. What a cute puppy. Also, got a chuckle out of the piece on "The Retired Husband". :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A great Hanukkah/Christmas gift for the doxie owner/lover ............... and it can be either brass, gold plated or solid gold. Of course, for a doxie, nice winter shoes are always a treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Or, doxie puppies make a great gift as well.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Mark Twain had the same decision making problem as I do this morning.



That sounds much too familiar here.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds much too familiar here.


Yes, all too true here as well, mon ami.

How are you feeling today, Patrick?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Caman. What is her area of study?


Hi Marc.

Tina has a Masters in Biostatistics and Epidemiology.

Hi Mohan.
Nice to see you again.
Hope you are well too. 

Hi Don.

Back as I promised.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Caman. Degrees in Biostatistics and Epidemiology could get her fast tracked for immigration here in Canada. Good luck.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. Degrees in Biostatistics and Epidemiology could get her fast tracked for immigration here in Canada. Good luck.


Ah, interesting.
Would Canada be somewhere to consider for us you think?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Ah, interesting.
> Would Canada be somewhere to consider for us you think?


We take in economic and educational immigrants -- thus, those with money or university degrees or some area of expertise that is needed in Canada are bumped up the list. Sadly, you might not have as easy a time since you might not qualify for this "bump". If ever you were to consider coming to Canada, go to the Canadian consulate and ask them for advice. Do NOT go to an immigration "expert", since they charge you a fee just for the info that you could get for free at the consulate.

Do either of you speak French, or have any roots here in Canada?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> We take in economic and educational immigrants -- thus, those with money or university degrees or some area of expertise that is needed in Canada are bumped up the list. Sadly, you might not have as easy a time since you might not qualify for this "bump". If ever you were to consider coming to Canada, go to the Canadian consulate and ask them for advice. Do NOT go to an immigration "expert", since they charge you a fee just for the info that you could get for free at the consulate.
> 
> Do either of you speak French, or have any roots here in Canada?


OK, thanks for the advice.
I will go past the Embassy and make an enquiry next week.
I spoke to a lady at the Embassy about 10 years ago and she
suggested that I should apply, since Canada would love to have 
such a good artist and write as me, she said. 
Nicely put Embassy lady sez I.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> OK, thanks for the advice.
> I will go past the Embassy and make an enquiry next week.
> I spoke to a lady at the Embassy about 10 years ago and she
> suggested that I should apply, since Canada would love to have
> such a good artist and write as me, she said.
> Nicely put Embassy lady sez I.


Sadly, those are cultural areas, and are not considered a "high demand" occupation. 

Here's a site that might help. 

Determine your eligibility—Immigrate to Canada


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Do either of you speak French, or have any roots here in Canada?



French, lovely language.
Nope, don't speak it.


----------



## friend

Marc, I was thinking.
I am doing a 1 years course in Web development/design, so when I graduate next summer
together with Tina having her Masters as well as a Bachelor degree in dental surgery and dental work,
and having worked as a dentist in Uganda, we would probably have no problem getting work permits, 
if we decide going for a year or two to Canada to see what it's like living there. 
Spoke to Tina a little while ago and she thought it would be worth thinking about.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> French, lovely language.
> Nope, don't speak it.


Well, at least you speak one of Canada's two official languages.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Marc, I was thinking.
> I am doing a 1 years course in Web development/design, so when I graduate next summer
> together with Tina having her Masters as well as a Bachelor degree in dental surgery and dental work,
> and having worked as a dentist in Uganda, we would probably have no problem getting work permits,
> if we decide going for a year or two to Canada to see what it's like living there.
> Spoke to Tina a little while ago and she thought it would be worth thinking about.


Well, her training would be a needed profession here in Canada if she could get certified in some province. However, I don't know about your profession. Others here might know how needed someone in web development/design might be here in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Marc, I was thinking.
> I am doing a 1 years course in Web development/design, so when I graduate next summer
> together with Tina having her Masters as well as a Bachelor degree in dental surgery and dental work,
> and having worked as a dentist in Uganda, we would probably have no problem getting work permits,
> if we decide going for a year or two to Canada to see what it's like living there.
> Spoke to Tina a little while ago and she thought it would be worth thinking about.


I recall that when I came to Canada as a Landed Immigrant, I had to get a certain score on a list of things I brought to Canada or had coming here (e.g., speaking French or English, having a job waiting for me, having roots here in Canada -- my mom was born in Montreal). However, that was over 36 years ago and the procedure is much more difficult from what I have been told by new immigrants.

What about your kids? Will they be coming with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Video: Man runs for cover as dead whale explodes everywhere - The Globe and Mail

Don, not sure if this is acceptable SAP material.


----------



## SINC

Interesting Marc, but I think I will pass on using it for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting Marc, but I think I will pass on using it for SAP.


Yes, it was quite gross. XX)


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> What about your kids? Will they be coming with you?


Kids?
Oh, right. Those.Nope will stay with the local circus. :clap:

It would be the 3 youngest in that case. 
Some of the older would take over the flat and some has or will be
moving out anyway. It will be sometime in the future anyway so.

Good night all.
3:33am here, so to bed I got.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Kids?
> Oh, right. Those.Nope will stay with the local circus. :clap:
> 
> It would be the 3 youngest in that case.
> Some of the older would take over the flat and some has or will be
> moving out anyway. It will be sometime in the future anyway so.
> 
> Good night all.
> 3:33am here, so to bed I got.


Good night, my friend. It is 11:05PM here. Speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kids on devices: What's this old thing? - CNN.com Video

Cute ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. Coffee and breakfast ................ anyone???


----------



## SINC

A coffee would be good thanks Marc. SAP has gone to the dogs today. The Daily GIF features a dog playing with a rabbit, the video is five collies making their own fun and a story of a dog who has become a seeing eye dog to his own brother. :clap:


----------



## groovetube

friend said:


> Marc, I was thinking.
> I am doing a 1 years course in Web development/design, so when I graduate next summer
> together with Tina having her Masters as well as a Bachelor degree in dental surgery and dental work,
> and having worked as a dentist in Uganda, we would probably have no problem getting work permits,
> if we decide going for a year or two to Canada to see what it's like living there.
> Spoke to Tina a little while ago and she thought it would be worth thinking about.


I'm in Toronto and do web development here. There is a boat load of work, though the industry has changed quite dramatically in the last few years. The important thing is to be current in what's in demand, Basic html/CSS is kinda passé, but being really up on responsive design, CSS3, query, and having a good handle on database apps like wordpress and similar is a really good thing. The good news is most of that can be picked up off the web, which is easier if you have a good base like your course. As I get older it gets tougher to keep up, though I try, I tend to hire whippersnapper smart 25 year olds who seem way smarter than me to do a lot of it, I learn a lot from them.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee would be good thanks Marc. SAP has gone to the dogs today. The Daily GIF features a dog playing with a rabbit, the video is five collies making their own fun and a story of a dog who has become a seeing eye dog to his own brother. :clap:


Coming right up, Don. Just brewing a fresh pot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, Sir, and thank you for the great legacy you have left.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some tea. Anyone interested in a cup of freshly brewed Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


----------



## SINC

Not right now Marc, just finished up a light lunch of scrambled eggs with Bush's baked beans and whole grain toast with a glass of milk. Now to settle down and watch a movie while Ann braves the roads to do a bit of Christmas shopping. 

Crystal is at school decorating her classroom and Tao and I are in my office. Poor little guy's back legs are getting much worse. He fell down the stairs yesterday as he was attempting to make it from the topmost step to the floor level and tumbled all the way to the bottom. He can no longer do stairs and we now carry him up and down. He continues to be happy and although nearly totally deaf and mostly blind now, he still follows me about the house and wants his 'rubs' as usual. He will turn 14 in April if he makes it that long.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not right now Marc, just finished up a light lunch of scrambled eggs with Bush's baked beans and whole grain toast with a glass of milk. Now to settle down and watch a movie while Ann braves the roads to do a bit of Christmas shopping.
> 
> Crystal is at school decorating her classroom and Tao and I are in my office. Poor little guy's back legs are getting much worse. He fell down the stairs yesterday as he was attempting to make it from the topmost step to the floor level and tumbled all the way to the bottom. He can no longer do stairs and we now carry him up and down. He continues to be happy and although nearly totally deaf and mostly blind now, he still follows me about the house and wants his 'rubs' as usual. He will turn 14 in April if he makes it that long.


Sorry to hear about little Tao, Don. He is a fighter. Luckily, he is small enough to be carried up and down the stairs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Do NOT try to decorate when there are doxies about the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies and culture ..............


----------



## SINC

My little pal for the afternoon and evening as he 'doesn't do kids well', so he and I keep each other company while the grandkids are here. While he looks intently, he doesn't really see much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet. He looks so sad, however. Good thing he has you as his friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the coffee pot is on for the early risers.

Today on SAP, a video from Kim in Calgary, giant pyramids under the ocean in the Bermuda Triangle and Word Fun For Lexiphiles. 

Now to get ready to battle the elements as our big winter storm approaches and city crews arrive in our neighbourhood to begin cleaning up the snowfall from 10 days back. I hope they get done before the next dump hits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Good to hear that the city crews are out clearing your past snow away prior to your fresh snowfall. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Mac, no snow clearing as of yet, just the 'please don't park on the street' signs went up late yesterday. If the snow arrives before they start, they may not continue until it abates.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Mac, no snow clearing as of yet, just the 'please don't park on the street' signs went up late yesterday. If the snow arrives before they start, they may not continue until it abates.


Well, good luck. Hopefully, you won't get much snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start Sunday Brunch. Any special requests to get you up an about this December morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Mac, no snow clearing as of yet, just the 'please don't park on the street' signs went up late yesterday. If the snow arrives before they start, they may not continue until it abates.


Take heart ............. Winter begins in 3 weeks .............. then it is on to Spring.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> ............ then it is on to Spring.


Is that the season we refer to as Still Winter?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Is that the season we refer to as Still Winter?


Not sure, Bob. When is your snow usually gone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Santa Doxie .................... aka Clover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clover looking for the real Santa.


----------



## SINC

Well, the graders are now gone and the bobcats are now clearing the driveways, just in time for another big dump of snow today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am impressed with the clear sidewalks. That is an issue here in St. John's, although we don't have any sidewalks on our cul de sac. Still, we have to clear out our own driveways, which is why I had to get a snowblower.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure, Bob. When is your snow usually gone?


Depends on the year, could be late May or early April. The July snowstorm probably doesn't count as it usually melts the same day.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Depends on the year, could be late May or early April. The July snowstorm probably doesn't count as it usually melts the same day.


Late April to early June is our "end of Winter". May 24th weekend is usually the last of the fresh snowfalls, but we have had flurries in June that would bring about 15cm of snow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I am impressed with the clear sidewalks. That is an issue here in St. John's, although we don't have any sidewalks on our cul de sac. Still, we have to clear out our own driveways, which is why I had to get a snowblower.


The clear sidewalks are the work of homeowners. We are lucky, our neighbours are great, but down the block they just push snow aside and leave it on walks all winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The clear sidewalks are the work of homeowners. We are lucky, our neighbours are great, but down the block they just push snow aside and leave it on walks all winter.


Interesting. Homeowners have to clear the sidewalks along their property here or face a fine.


----------



## groovetube

the city here threatens to clear and fine you, but I've never heard of it happening.

It's not like we have much to clear really, though I have much more than the previous house.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Homeowners have to clear the sidewalks along their property here or face a fine.


Calgary I has a similar by-law. As I recall the city was pretty lackadaisical about its own walks and usually reserved those big cleanup fees and fines for the 80 year old widows trying to get by on CPP.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Calgary I has a similar by-law. As I recall the city was pretty lackadaisical about its own walks and usually reserved those big cleanup fees and fines for the 80 year old widows trying to get by on CPP.


We have something called "Snow Angels", where the elderly or disabled can sign up for help by volunteers. I do it for a man with Parkinson's around the corner from me.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Homeowners have to clear the sidewalks along their property here or face a fine.


Same bylaw here, but homeowners who don't clear to the sidewalks are not fined unless someone lays a complaint, the only way the bylaw is enforced. No complaint, no enforcement.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Same bylaw here, but homeowners who don't clear to the sidewalks are not fined unless someone lays a complaint, the only way the bylaw is enforced. No complaint, no enforcement.


Strange. So, what happens if you have your sidewalks completely clear, as in the picture, and an elderly person with a walker goes down the street a bit, only to be confronted with lots of snow on the sidewalk that is now hard and icy?


----------



## Sonal

groovetube said:


> the city here threatens to clear and fine you, but I've never heard of it happening.


It's happened. Ask me how I know. 

The circumstances of how it all happened was a little bit suspect; felt a lot like a cash grab, and a strange one at that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> It's happened. Ask me how I know.
> 
> The circumstances of how it all happened was a little bit suspect; felt a lot like a cash grab, and a strange one at that.


Afternoon, Sonal. Care for some tea?

How is Life treating you these days? Any less hectic?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. Care for some tea?
> 
> How is Life treating you these days? Any less hectic?


Tea would be lovely... feels chilly here, even though the temps aren't that bad.

School is on break until January, so that gives me a little more breathing room.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Strange. So, what happens if you have your sidewalks completely clear, as in the picture, and an elderly person with a walker goes down the street a bit, only to be confronted with lots of snow on the sidewalk that is now hard and icy?


One of three things. The person turns around and goes back, the person chances it and walks on the icy sidewalk or the person turns back, but phones bylaw and lays a complaint and the homeowner is fined and given a deadline to have the walk cleaned. If the homeowner defaults on the deadline, the city sends a crew to clean it and bills the homeowner the cleaning cost on top of the fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Tea would be lovely... feels chilly here, even though the temps aren't that bad.
> 
> School is on break until January, so that gives me a little more breathing room.


Coming right up, mon amie.

Good for the break. Our semester ends in a couple of weeks.

Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One of three things. The person turns around and goes back, the person chances it and walks on the icy sidewalk or the person turns back, but phones bylaw and lays a complaint and the homeowner is fined and given a deadline to have the walk cleaned. If the homeowner defaults on the deadline, the city sends a crew to clean it and bills the homeowner the cleaning cost on top of the fine.


Sad to think that an elderly person would have to "turn around" due to the thoughtlessness of a homeowner that is able-bodied.


----------



## SINC

Sadly all three of the offenders on our street are *DINKS* in their mid 20s to early 30s. (*D*ouble *I*ncome *N*o *K*ids)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly all three of the offenders on our street are *DINKS* in their mid 20s to early 30s. (*D*ouble *I*ncome *N*o *K*ids)


And able bodied, I assume. We have a young couple on our cul de sac, but the wife weighs about 100 lbs and is not able to clear the driveway, and the husband is away in the oil patch for weeks on end. So, I have said that I would help them out in the event of a snowstorm while he was away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's easier to let the cat out of the bag than to put it back in again." Mark Twain


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I like that Twain quote. SAP is up and we used your elephant playing piano video today. Also a couple of smiles to go with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, good old Mark Twain ............... Glad that piano clip was of use to you. It was amazing. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess it is time to start breakfast for you folks ............... but first, some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clover and her dad, Rudy, back together again. The dynamic duo????????????


----------



## johnp

Nice pic's of Dad and daughter Marc.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> We have something called "Snow Angels", where the elderly or disabled can sign up for help by volunteers. I do it for a man with Parkinson's around the corner from me.


Calgary had similar programs, though I know many seniors depended on younger neighbours. A lot of seniors do not take advantage of such programs, nor would the city by-law types even dream of contacting the program for them.

Our little community has a more unique and much simpler solution. For the most part we make do with no sidewalks, the only exception being along main street and not always there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah spoke to her brother in Calgary. They are being hit with NL-like winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good pics, John .............. but, sadly, that sneaker would not last long around Clover.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good pics, John .............. but, sadly, that sneaker would not last long around Clover.


... or around our daughters cat!!! 
Jean just made some colourful tissue paper Christmas trees ... two went to the daughter, the others are here. Ours are looking good ... one of the daughter's has already been "attacked" and shredded!!!  But not unexpected!!!


----------



## johnp

... here's a couple of pic's of jean's paper creations for our Christmas decorations ..


----------



## SINC

Now THAT adds some Christmas spirit to the old Shang John, tell Jean thanks for sharing with us! :clap:


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Now THAT adds some Christmas spirit to the old Shang John, tell Jean thanks for sharing with us! :clap:


Thanks Don ... and have done!! 
The deer was just finished this afternoon, and will be headed to joining a Christmas display in the lobby of our building. The rest, and I suspect more, will settle in here to provide us with some Christmas spirit.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... or around our daughters cat!!!
> Jean just made some colourful tissue paper Christmas trees ... two went to the daughter, the others are here. Ours are looking good ... one of the daughter's has already been "attacked" and shredded!!!  But not unexpected!!!


Such trees would not last around our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A grand display, John. Tell Jean that she is a fine artist.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like Clover wants to go on a trip. Her bags are packed and tagged ............... sadly, YYT is St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of rain, so I decided to get the doxies fed and let outside before it got any harder. Doxies and rain do NOT mix. So, as they settle once again, I shall get the coffee ready for this morning. Later ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some breakfast. Any interested?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit until 7:00 this morning. I am taking a friend for lunch today. He suffered a brain injury back in September and very nearly died when a woman made a left turn in front of him on his bike. He is no longer allowed to work or drive, so he finds the time long trapped in the house all day long.

Then I will put on some navy beans to soak overnight and make home made baked beans with salt pork and molasses tomorrow. _Beans, beans the musical fruit, the more you eat, the more you toot!_ 

Today on SAP a video tour of Scotland, a bowling ball mishap and the coolest RV you ever did see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Saw your post in the weather thread. -40° wind chill !!!! I can't even imagine this. Is the snow drifting like it is in Calgary? Saw some pics on The Weather Network and the drifting is similar to what we get here in Jan/Feb.


----------



## SINC

No Marc, no drifting here now, it is dead calm, but yesterday visibility was zero in many spots due to the winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, no drifting here now, it is dead calm, but yesterday visibility was zero in many spots due to the winds.


Good to hear, Don. At least with those cold temps, the snow will be like dust. I hate it when we get 75cm of wet snow that is so heavy to shovel and hard to snowblow out of the driveway.


----------



## tilt

John's avatar reminds me of Kim's old avatar 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mohan. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Winter storm wallops Alberta, Saskatchewan, up to 40 cm of snow reported - The Weather Network

Don, they must grow them tough in Edmonton, AB ............. shoveling without gloves in cold temps.  XX)


----------



## SINC

Quite common here Marc, but only for store merchants who lightly shovel a 30 foot wide storefront walk every hour or so. I used to do the same in front of my office in the nineties. Didn't even put on my overcoat, just nipped out in my suit and shovelled for a few minutes and ran back in.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Quite common here Marc, but only for store merchants who lightly shovel a 30 foot wide storefront walk every hour or so. I used to do the same in front of my office in the nineties. Didn't even put on my overcoat, just nipped out in my suit and shovelled for a few minutes and ran back in.




Guess the snow is really light if they can just push it aside.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got very dark outside, so much I had to start turning on some lights. Took the doxies out ................ and then, just as we were coming back inside the skies opened up. Pouring rain right now. So, even with 10C temps outside, a freshly brewed pot of Sonal Special might be in order for those who want a bit of tranquility in their lives just now. Anyone interested?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Quite common here Marc, but only for store merchants who lightly shovel a 30 foot wide storefront walk every hour or so. I used to do the same in front of my office in the nineties. Didn't even put on my overcoat, just nipped out in my suit and shovelled for a few minutes and ran back in.



So, was this you as well Don????

Taking the Trash Out Like a Canadian! on MSN Video

(I don't know how if it's even possible to just post the video on its own.)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> So, was this you as well Don????
> 
> Taking the Trash Out Like a Canadian! on MSN Video
> 
> (I don't know how if it's even possible to just post the video on its own.)


I posted the same video last week, Patrick, but it is still worth a second look. Our garbage and recycling day is tomorrow, but it is 10C right now, and will be warmer tomorrow, so the only thing I can do it run through the rain. New Yorkers are not as touch and hardy as folks from the prairies. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I posted the same video last week, Patrick, but it is still worth a second look. Our garbage and recycling day is tomorrow, but it is 10C right now, and will be warmer tomorrow, so the only thing I can do it run through the rain. New Yorkers are not as touch and hardy as folks from the prairies.
> 
> How are you feeling today?



Sorry Marc, I couldn't remember where I had seen it posted before.

I guess I'm getting better by the day, except maybe the old brain isn't getting any better.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sorry Marc, I couldn't remember where I had seen it posted before.
> 
> I guess I'm getting better by the day, except maybe the old brain isn't getting any better.


No problem, Patrick. The brain is the first to go .............. or is the knees???


----------



## Dr.G.

"Why not go out on a limb? This is where the fruit is." Mark Twain.


----------



## johnp

... I can relate to this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early to the sound of fog horns from the Fort Amherst light house at the mouth of our harbor. Very foggy and 11C outside, so best to get the doxies outside now before the afternoon rain.

Too early for breakfast, but I shall get the coffee brewing. Later ..............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that is some warm in St. John's. We are going to be 42° colder than your present temperature by tonight.

A novel and interesting video today on SAP showing those who chop wood for their stoves or fireplaces and neat and tidy way to do so. Also a touch tale titled, Found Hubby.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that is some warm in St. John's. We are going to be 42° colder than your present temperature by tonight.
> 
> A novel and interesting video today on SAP showing those who chop wood for their stoves or fireplaces and neat and tidy way to do so. Also a touch tale titled, Found Hubby.


Morning, Don. Great sunset pic and a unique wood chopping tip. As for the husband next door ............. :lmao:

Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C, very foggy and very windy. Not the ideal weather for taking doxies for a walk. Actually, they like the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wise words from Mark Twain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing weather. We are able to open up the windows to get some fresh air in the house. These mild temps won't last, and snow will be on its way soon, but this is fun while it is lasting. Still sunny and 13C at 1PM. Doxies are out on the back deck sunning themselves.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Amazing weather. We are able to open up the windows to get some fresh air in the house. These mild temps won't last, and snow will be on its way soon, but this is fun while it is lasting. Still sunny and 13C at 1PM. Doxies are out on the back deck sunning themselves.


Enjoy it while you have it Marc. It sounds good -- the "hot spot" in Canada, eh!! 

We're presently into some cold stuff, but it's dry, and sure pretty. And it's to get a touch colder as the week goes on, with some low temperatures forecasted to drop as low as -8C or so ... and daytime high temperatures possibly not getting above 0C for the next couple of days .... that's cold for these parts!! 

Jean and I are off to downtown Vancouver tomorrow -- to attend the second opera in this season's series (of four). It's a much more modern opera than we've seen to date, and a "comic" one (Benjamin Britten's 'Albert Herring' - a taste of British humour this time). The daughter will be providing us with a ride (to the hotel, where we'll do the one night) .. and we'll treat to a dim sum lunch on the way. So a fine day in store for us tomorrow. And the hotel is only a block away from the theatre .. so not far to venture in the cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Enjoy it while you have it Marc. It sounds good -- the "hot spot" in Canada, eh!!
> 
> We're presently into some cold stuff, but it's dry, and sure pretty. And it's to get a touch colder as the week goes on, with some low temperatures forecasted to drop as low as -8C or so ... and daytime high temperatures possibly not getting above 0C for the next couple of days .... that's cold for these parts!!
> 
> Jean and I are off to downtown Vancouver tomorrow -- to attend the second opera in this season's series (of four). It's a much more modern opera than we've seen to date, and a "comic" one (Benjamin Britten's 'Albert Herring' - a taste of British humour this time). The daughter will be providing us with a ride (to the hotel, where we'll do the one night) .. and we'll treat to a dim sum lunch on the way. So a fine day in store for us tomorrow. And the hotel is only a block away from the theatre .. so not far to venture in the cold.


Afternoon, John. The clouds have rolled in blocking the sun, and the temps have dipped to 10C, so it is time to close the windows. Still, fresh air in the house was nice.

Sounds like a grand trip. Let us know how the opera turns out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of a train going by my bedroom window ............. and a gunshot. Turns out it was a violent gust of wind and a limb from a neighbor's tree snapping clear off. Maybe I should start the coffee and start my work day since I woke up with a startle?


----------



## SINC

I too woke up suddenly and decided I might as well begin my work day as well Marc, although not much wind to contend with here and that is a good thing when it is this cold. The furnace runs every five minutes all day long to keep up.

Your favourite folks from Just For Laughs are back at it in our video this morning. The look on the faces of the men in this video are priceless. Also a funny story called 'Have A Safe Trip Home' and more.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too woke up suddenly and decided I might as well begin my work day as well Marc, although not much wind to contend with here and that is a good thing when it is this cold. The furnace runs every five minutes all day long to keep up.
> 
> Your favourite folks from Just For Laughs are back at it in our video this morning. The look on the faces of the men in this video are priceless. Also a funny story called 'Have A Safe Trip Home' and more.


Don, maybe we are twins who were separated at birth and share the same external stimuli??? We were able to turn our furnace off for the past few days, but now, with 3C temps, I guess I have to turn it back on.  Will check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start making some breakfast. Any special requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

No takers for breakfast ............... anyone want some 4PM High Tea??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just took a moment to check out the JFL clip on SAP. Good one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Just got back to our hotel room after a walkabout ... Went to the Apple store downtown, always fun to see what's on display, and the people doing the same!! No purchases, but always feel a slight tug on the wallet when I'm there, but I've learned to resist those urges!!

A rather bright afternoon here .. Cool, but not too cold. it will be a fine evening for our theatre event here in downtown Vancouver.

We had a fine dim sum lunch on the way to the city. The restaurant was busy, and joyfully noisy, the food hot and tasty.

A little wine now, and some relax time. Cheers!!!


----------



## SINC

Enjoy your evening with Jean, John. Not really my thing, but to each their own. I'm more a beer and football guy and camping. Yeah camping and the outdoors is my opera.


----------



## groovetube

evening everyone, john dim sum sounds great, we used to go all the time but haven't been in quite a while, I think we'll have to go this weekend you got me thinking about it.

Mom is out of hospital today, things ongoing, wife is away in Boston for a big women's conference there, back tomorrow. So a quiet night with the cats.


----------



## SINC

We sit at -25°, but the wind has picked up and is really not all that bad for speed, about 12 kph, but the wind chill sits now at -37°. It was some cold out there doing a few errands this afternoon and it is likely we will crack the -40° chill tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> evening everyone, john dim sum sounds great, we used to go all the time but haven't been in quite a while, I think we'll have to go this weekend you got me thinking about it.
> 
> Mom is out of hospital today, things ongoing, wife is away in Boston for a big women's conference there, back tomorrow. So a quiet night with the cats.


Evening, Tim. Yes, a good night to be with the cats. Tis the season. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

ha ha ha those are some really grumpy looking kitties.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ha ha ha those are some really grumpy looking kitties.


Certainly not mine, Tim. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is a good time to call it a night. Have to get my snow tires put on to my car, so I may not be around for our TGIF Breakfast. I shall leave some coffee brewing for the early risers.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Tim. Yes, a good night to be with the cats. Tis the season. Paix, mon ami.



But definitely NOT with those butt ugly cats thanks.

They can stay outside thanks.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Guess it is a good time to call it a night. Have to get my snow tires put on to my car, so I may not be around for our TGIF Breakfast. I shall leave some coffee brewing for the early risers.



I hope you have your winter tires permanently mounted on winter rims Marc, it can save a lot of wear and tear on the tires and pays off in a very short time.

I got smart and installed approved All Weather Nokia WRG2 tires on both our vehicles that have worked very well, and no seasonal switching needed.

Nokian Tyres North America

Nokian WRG2

Unfortunately their dealers are a bit restricted in some area in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> But definitely NOT with those butt ugly cats thanks.
> 
> They can stay outside thanks.


Patrick .......... over the holiday season??? Outside????


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope you have your winter tires permanently mounted on winter rims Marc, it can save a lot of wear and tear on the tires and pays off in a very short time.
> 
> I got smart and installed approved All Weather Nokia WRG2 tires on both our vehicles that have worked very well, and no seasonal switching needed.
> 
> Nokian Tyres North America
> 
> Nokian WRG2
> 
> Unfortunately their dealers are a bit restricted in some area in Canada.


I do, Patrick. Off to Toyota in an hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way too early for TGIF Breakfast, so I shall get the coffee brewing. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you must be arriving right at opening hour for those new tires, or are you just having a current set mounted? SAP is up for the day with a very funny story about the lone piper and an amazing swivel table. Also our video is Lost in Ikea and provides a chuckle not unlike the JFL gang.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Way too early for TGIF Breakfast, so I shall get the coffee brewing. Later.


Morning Marc, I had my visit to Toyota just last week. Interesting Patrick about the tires. So these tires work as all year round tires? I hadn't heard of such a thing.

I have a brilliant bodum of a freshly ground light roast going. It's a great morning brew.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you must be arriving right at opening hour for those new tires, or are you just having a current set mounted? SAP is up for the day with a very funny story about the lone piper and an amazing swivel table. Also our video is Lost in Ikea and provides a chuckle not unlike the JFL gang.


Morning, Don. Yes, I get the snow tires put on, balanced and the oil changed. I wait there and it takes about an hour or so. Dropped in to the university for a short meeting with the dean. Then, it was back home to do some late fall gardening. Sunny and 4C, but with no wind it is a nice day outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope you have your winter tires permanently mounted on winter rims Marc, it can save a lot of wear and tear on the tires and pays off in a very short time.
> 
> I got smart and installed approved All Weather Nokia WRG2 tires on both our vehicles that have worked very well, and no seasonal switching needed.
> 
> Nokian Tyres North America
> 
> Nokian WRG2
> 
> Unfortunately their dealers are a bit restricted in some area in Canada.


All seasons after Dec. 1st until April 1st would not work well here. As well, your insurance company could deny you payment in the event of an accident since they are mandatory here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Morning Marc, I had my visit to Toyota just last week. Interesting Patrick about the tires. So these tires work as all year round tires? I hadn't heard of such a thing.
> 
> I have a brilliant bodum of a freshly ground light roast going. It's a great morning brew.


Morning, Tim. Thanks for the fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Christmas Puppy 

'Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse; The stockings were hung by the chimney with care, In hopes that St. Nicholas soon would be there; The children were nestled all snug in their beds, With no thought of the dog filling their head. And mamma in her 'kerchief, and I in my cap, Knew he was cold, but didn't care about that. When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter, I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter. Away to the window I flew like a flash, Figuring the dog was free and into the trash. The moon on the breast of the new-fallen snow Gave the luster of midday to objects below, When, what to my wondering eyes should appear, But Santa Claus - his eyes full of tears. He unchained the dog, once so lively and quick, Last years Christmas present, now thin and sick. More rapid than eagles he called the dog's name. And the dog ran to him, despite all his pain; " Now, DASHER! Now, DANCER! Now, PRANCER and VIXEN! On, COMET! On CUPID! On, DONNER and BLITZEN! To the top of the porch! To the top of the wall! Let's find this dog a home where he'll be loved by all" I knew in an instant there would be no gifts this year, For Santa Claus had made one thing quite clear, The gift of a dog is not just for the season, We had gotten the pup for all the wrong reasons. In our haste to think of giving the kids a gift There was one important thing that we missed. A dog should be family, and cared for the same! You don't give a gift, then put it on a chain. And I heard him exclaim as he rode out of sight, " You weren't given a gift -- You were given a life!" ~Author Unknown~


----------



## SINC

Cute story Marc, I too have a favourite Christmas story:

On the day before Christmas at school, the children brought gifts for their teacher. 

The supermarket manager's daughter brought the teacher a basket of assorted fruit. 

The florist's son brought the teacher a bouquet of flowers. 

The candy-store owner's daughter gave the teacher a pretty box of candy. 

Then the liquor-store owner's son brought up a big, heavy box. The teacher lifted it up and noticed that it was leaking a little bit. She touched a drop of the liquid with her finger and tasted it. 

Is it wine?" she guessed. "No," the boy replied.

She tasted another drop and asked, "Champagne?" 

"No," said the little boy. "It's a puppy!"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cute story Marc, I too have a favourite Christmas story:
> 
> On the day before Christmas at school, the children brought gifts for their teacher.
> 
> The supermarket manager's daughter brought the teacher a basket of assorted fruit.
> 
> The florist's son brought the teacher a bouquet of flowers.
> 
> The candy-store owner's daughter gave the teacher a pretty box of candy.
> 
> Then the liquor-store owner's son brought up a big, heavy box. The teacher lifted it up and noticed that it was leaking a little bit. She touched a drop of the liquid with her finger and tasted it.
> 
> Is it wine?" she guessed. "No," the boy replied.
> 
> She tasted another drop and asked, "Champagne?"
> 
> "No," said the little boy. "It's a puppy!"


:lmao: Good one, Don. :lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> All seasons after Dec. 1st until April 1st would not work well here. As well, your insurance company could deny you payment in the event of an accident since they are mandatory here in NL.



Read my post carefully Marc, the Nokia WRG2 tires are not "All Season" rated, but official "All Weather" which approves them as proper snow/ice tires.




groovetube said:


> Morning Marc, I had my visit to Toyota just last week. Interesting Patrick about the tires. So these tires work as all year round tires? I hadn't heard of such a thing. ... ...



Check out the URLs I sent for more info, and you'll find by all reports that they are one of the best rated tires.

Unfortunately they're not available everywhere as I believe Kal Tire has all the selling rights in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Read my post carefully Marc, the Nokia WRG2 tires are not "All Season" rated, but official "All Weather" which approves them as proper snow/ice tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the URLs I sent for more info, and you'll find by all reports that they are one of the best rated tires.
> 
> Unfortunately they're not available everywhere as I believe Kal Tire has all the selling rights in Canada.


Oops. Mea culpa, Patrick. They could get you by here in St.John's.


----------



## pm-r

Say Marc, if your tires are already mounted on appropriate rims and balanced, they shouldn't need further balancing when bolted and torqued on to the car wheels.

Saves time and money, unless they are doing so at no cost to you which I would doubt.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Say Marc, if your tires are already mounted on appropriate rims and balanced, they shouldn't need further balancing when bolted and torqued on to the car wheels.
> 
> Saves time and money, unless they are doing so at no cost to you which I would doubt.


No rims on the Echo snow tires, just the Rav4 tires.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No rims on the Echo snow tires, just the Rav4 tires.



Huh..???

All passenger cars and SUVs use metal rims to mount the tires onto, so I don't understand what you're saying.

And "Rav4 tires" could be any brand or style that fits the rims.

As for your opinion of the Nokia WRG2 tires, I think you're underrating them and you may want to google some reviews or even the videos of winter driving.

Review: Nokian WR G2 All-Season Tires

Personally I want the best traction possible under all driving conditions and they meet that easily on our 4 wheel drive Nissan X-Trail and Suzuki Aerio SX.

And BTW: they are actually rated as "All Weather +" which is a "+" better rating than other "All Weather" tires.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Huh..???
> 
> All passenger cars and SUVs use metal rims to mount the tires onto, so I don't understand what you're saying.
> 
> And "Rav4 tires" could be any brand or style that fits the rims.
> 
> As for your opinion of the Nokia WRG2 tires, I think you're underrating them and you may want to google some reviews or even the videos of winter driving.
> 
> Review: Nokian WR G2 All-Season Tires
> 
> Personally I want the best traction possible under all driving conditions and they meet that easily on our 4 wheel drive Nissan X-Trail and Suzuki Aerio SX.
> 
> And BTW: they are actually rated as "All Weather +" which is a "+" better rating than other "All Weather" tires.


The 16" Rav 4 tires are Michelin tires, and are mounted on the steel rim already. Thus, they just take the all season tires off, with their rim intact, and put the winter tires on with the rim. The Echo just has the snow tires and all season tires, so they have to be peeled off the rim and then place on the rim. I know that this does not help the life of the tire, but that is the situation for these tires.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch a Boeing 777 battle violent winds - CNN.com Video

Don, I know how much you "like" to fly. I got dizzy watching this clip.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Watch a Boeing 777 battle violent winds - CNN.com Video
> 
> Don, I know how much you "like" to fly. I got dizzy watching this clip.



Isn't that just amazing, and a damn good pilot as well.

The footage was on last evenings news and even my wife was amazed.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The 16" Rav 4 tires are Michelin tires, and are mounted on the steel rim already. Thus, they just take the all season tires off, with their rim intact, and put the winter tires on with the rim. The Echo just has the snow tires and all season tires, so they have to be peeled off the rim and then place on the rim. I know that this does not help the life of the tire, but that is the situation for these tires.



OK and thanks Marc.

I don't know if costco.ca still have the steel rims (recommended for winter use) on sale, but a really good deal if they do and they're delivered to your door.

My cousin got extra rims for her winter tires last year from her tire dealer at my suggestion and the cost has almost been covered with just two tire/rim season changes.

And her tires are much happier as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Isn't that just amazing, and a damn good pilot as well.
> 
> The footage was on last evenings news and even my wife was amazed.


Yes, an excellent pilot.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK and thanks Marc.
> 
> I don't know if costco.ca still have the steel rims (recommended for winter use) on sale, but a really good deal if they do and they're delivered to your door.
> 
> My cousin got extra rims for her winter tires last year from her tire dealer at my suggestion and the cost has almost been covered with just two tire/rim season changes.
> 
> And her tires are much happier as well.


Might just look into that, Patrick. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Watch a Boeing 777 battle violent winds - CNN.com Video
> 
> Don, I know how much you "like" to fly. I got dizzy watching this clip.


I saw that earlier! Crazy!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I saw that earlier! Crazy!


Yes, truly amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of the foghorn this morning. 8C and very foggy as we approach 5AM. Still, time to get the coffee brewing and start my morning grading.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a chilly -41° wind chill here this morning. You've seen marching bands before. Military bands whose precision is amazing while playing an instrument at the same time. Now add riding a bicycle to the mix and you have today's video on SAP. And the parachute club will bring a smile to your face this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a chilly -41° wind chill here this morning. You've seen marching bands before. Military bands whose precision is amazing while playing an instrument at the same time. Now add riding a bicycle to the mix and you have today's video on SAP. And the parachute club will bring a smile to your face this morning.




Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I gather my thoughts over trying to imagine walking a doxie in those temps.


----------



## groovetube

Morning Marc, a chilly -2 (feels like -9), a sure difference from reaching almost 15 here the other day!

A nice day, my mom sounded better on the phone she's out of hospital, my wife flew back yesterday from Boston where she attended a big conference. She came back pretty inspired.


----------



## eMacMan

-39°C here in SW AB. That's real temp no wind chill exaggeration. 

The good news is that I have no reason to start the car today. I can remember 45 years ago having to go out, start the car, keep my foot on the throttle for about 10 minutes until it was warm enough to idle, come in and have coffee at which time the engine had warmed up enough for the defrosters to work. I then drove to university on square tires. They don't make cars like they used to and on days like today I will add: "Praise the Lard".

FWIW we have shattered our record lows by about 5°C today and the previous two days as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Morning Marc, a chilly -2 (feels like -9), a sure difference from reaching almost 15 here the other day!
> 
> A nice day, my mom sounded better on the phone she's out of hospital, my wife flew back yesterday from Boston where she attended a big conference. She came back pretty inspired.


Good to hear about your mom and wife, Tim. Good health and inspiration are a dynamic duo.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -39°C here in SW AB. That's real temp no wind chill exaggeration.
> 
> The good news is that I have no reason to start the car today. I can remember 45 years ago having to go out, start the car, keep my foot on the throttle for about 10 minutes until it was warm enough to idle, come in and have coffee at which time the engine had warmed up enough for the defrosters to work. I then drove to university on square tires. They don't make cars like they used to and on days like today I will add: "Praise the Lard".
> 
> FWIW we have shattered our record lows by about 5°C today and the previous two days as well.


Unreal, Bob .................. God only knows what your temps will be if the wind chill is factored in. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I gather my thoughts over trying to imagine walking a doxie in those temps.


Morning all. Well can't complain here only -6c . But I do remember living in Edmonton when we had about 40 straight days where it didn't get above 0F.....now that was cold.

I still remember the "crunch" when you closed the car door.....I was thinking that one day it would shatter..............


----------



## SINC

Never heard a car door 'crunch' but my footsteps sure do on the snow. I will have to try and record that for those who have never heard it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Well can't complain here only -6c . But I do remember living in Edmonton when we had about 40 straight days where it didn't get above 0F.....now that was cold.
> 
> I still remember the "crunch" when you closed the car door.....I was thinking that one day it would shatter..............


Afternoon, Rp. A damp 4C here.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Never heard a car door 'crunch' but my footsteps sure do on the snow. I will have to try and record that for those who have never heard it.


I remember walking on freshly fallen snow in Calgary one Christmas, when it sounded as if we were walking on pieces of Styrofoam.


----------



## winwintoo

Here in Saskatchewan where it's -44*C with wind chill, the seniors in our building are busily running back and forth in the bitter cold, starting their cars just to make sure they'll start if they ever decide to go anywhere. Then next week, they'll be surprised their car refuses to turn over because they've drained the battery by starting it so often.

Then they get to play the booster game or wait for a tow truck. 

Cabs don't cost that much 

Life is good here. I'm busily planning our New Years Eve party. We're going to have strippers, Saskatchewan style. A line of dancers naughtily removing toques, mitts, scarves and parkas to the tune of The Stripper.

Lots of other game possibilities as well, but since most attendees can't walk, we'll have to adapt popular games.

Should be fun!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I remember walking on freshly fallen snow in Calgary one Christmas, when it sounded as if we were walking on pieces of Styrofoam.


You mean like this Marc? I just recorded this when I went out to the garage to get a box of bacon:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> You mean like this Marc? I just recorded this when I went out to the garage to get a box of bacon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Also, remember the twanging of the telephone wires?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Also, remember the twanging of the telephone wires?


Ah yes, I do indeed!


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Here in Saskatchewan where it's -44*C with wind chill, the seniors in our building are busily running back and forth in the bitter cold, starting their cars just to make sure they'll start if they ever decide to go anywhere. Then next week, they'll be surprised their car refuses to turn over because they've drained the battery by starting it so often.
> 
> Then they get to play the booster game or wait for a tow truck.
> 
> Cabs don't cost that much
> 
> Life is good here. I'm busily planning our New Years Eve party. We're going to have strippers, Saskatchewan style. A line of dancers naughtily removing toques, mitts, scarves and parkas to the tune of The Stripper.
> 
> Lots of other game possibilities as well, but since most attendees can't walk, we'll have to adapt popular games.
> 
> Should be fun!


Afternoon, Margaret. Stay warm.

Never heard of a SK stripper.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Also, remember the twanging of the telephone wires?


That's the sound, Don. Styrofoam. What is "twanging a telephone wire" sound like?


----------



## SINC

You know of course when it gets colder metal contracts and in the case of the phone lines, they too shorten and as they do, they emit a 'twang' that echoes across the still of the night. Think of it like plucking a guitar string very lightly. Or maybe even better, quickly tightening a guitar string and hear the faint twang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holiday Dinner Party - YouTube

Smile .......................


----------



## SINC

That is tomorrow's SAP video! Great minds and all that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is tomorrow's SAP video! Great minds and all that.


Good to hear, Don. Glad to have been of service. I shall expect my usualy credit by-line and finder's fee of $3129.63


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone up for some 4PM High Tea???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Don. Glad to have been of service. I shall expect my usualy credit by-line and finder's fee of $3129.63


I meant that I had already picked up that video from my brother-in-law in Winnipeg when he sent it to me yesterday and have it slated to run on SAP tomorrow when I composed that edition early this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I meant that I had already picked up that video from my brother-in-law in Winnipeg when he sent it to me yesterday and have it slated to run on SAP tomorrow when I composed that edition early this morning.


Ok .............. no by-line, then .............. but the finder's fee would be appreciated. I will just put it with the rest of the fees I collect for a rainy day.


----------



## SINC

Since your stash appears to be a mite short on the right front side, I will gladly triple your normal finders fee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Since your stash appears to be a mite short on the right front side, I will gladly triple your normal finders fee.


Merci, mon ami. Now I shall be able to afford new shoes for ALL of our doxies.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Holiday Dinner Party - YouTube Smile .......................


Good one .... just played it for Jean ... brought smiles to both our faces!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one .... just played it for Jean ... brought smiles to both our faces!!


Good to hear, John. How is Jean's back these days?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. Now I shall be able to afford new shoes for ALL of our doxies.


Have you seen this video?

[ame=http://youtu.be/_oKTOTrao9g]Dogs in Boots Compilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Have you seen this video?
> 
> Dogs in Boots Compilation - YouTube


Cute. Of course, the shoes for the doxies are great for show .............. just not for walking. 

How is your sister these days?

Stay warm and safe, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tuba players delight downtown St. John's shoppers - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

For the tuba enthusiasts here in The Shang. Eephant ........ Eephant ................. no "l" ....... no "l". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. How is Jean's back these days?


Marc ... she's being doing good!! After many months of pain and discomfort from the 'compression fracture' resulting from the fall last spring, seems time has finally done its thing to heal.
Now it's just back to the many age-related "aches & pains", et al, eh!! And I'm with her on many of those!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... she's being doing good!! After many months of pain and discomfort from the 'compression fracture' resulting from the fall last spring, seems time has finally done its thing to heal.
> Now it's just back to the many age-related "aches & pains", et al, eh!! And I'm with her on many of those!!


Good to hear that she is on the upswing, John. Give her my best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished grading for the night. Going to pull the pin now. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way too early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall start to coffee brewing so that I may start reading finals. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will do just fine this morning, thanks. Some great pics today on SAP for John's desktop collection, things I have learned and alcohol is good for you and your sex life too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.

How is little Tao these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start thinking about brunch when you rise and shine. Any requests?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here, but probably cool compared to many other locations ... were -2C, that would be spring like in Edmonton I'm sure. Just finished my 3rd cup of coffee....... someday I will cut back but not today as it's clean up day in my study......... how I hate clean up day.


----------



## winwintoo

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here, but probably cool compared to many other locations ... were -2C, that would be spring like in Edmonton I'm sure. Just finished my 3rd cup of coffee....... someday I will cut back but not today as it's clean up day in my study......... how I hate clean up day.


I've been doing cleanup in my storage room. Why do I toss stuff in there?

I have stuff I've never used and still have no use for. For some reason, I save all the boxes stuff comes in - most are too small for anything.

I can't resist craft supplies. I rarely feel the urge to craft anything unless I'm standing in Michaels craft store - memo to me: quit going to michaels 

Wind chill here is -31, so cleaning out the storage room seems like a good option.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here, but probably cool compared to many other locations ... were -2C, that would be spring like in Edmonton I'm sure. Just finished my 3rd cup of coffee....... someday I will cut back but not today as it's clean up day in my study......... how I hate clean up day.


Afternoon, Rp. I try to limit myself to 2-3 cups of coffee a day, and then that is it ....... although I might bend the rules when grading finals. Cleaning up your study? That might rate another cup. 

Sunny and 0C here this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I've been doing cleanup in my storage room. Why do I toss stuff in there?
> 
> I have stuff I've never used and still have no use for. For some reason, I save all the boxes stuff comes in - most are too small for anything.
> 
> I can't resist craft supplies. I rarely feel the urge to craft anything unless I'm standing in Michaels craft store - memo to me: quit going to michaels
> 
> Wind chill here is -31, so cleaning out the storage room seems like a good option.


Sounds like me and my garage, Margaret. I have been trying to tidy things up there this afternoon to make room for my snow blower and shovels. 

Stay warm, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Margaret, as I teach ESL everything can be a potential lesson resource, so I find it very very difficult to part with a potential lesson. Curse of being an instructor I guess. 

Marc by the time I'm finished I'll probably pass on the coffee and hit the wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Margaret, as I teach ESL everything can be a potential lesson resource, so I find it very very difficult to part with a potential lesson. Curse of being an instructor I guess.
> 
> Marc by the time I'm finished I'll probably pass on the coffee and hit the wine.


Rp, I still have activities when I first started teaching here at MUN ........... way back in the Fall of 1977.  My office is like a museum. 

Wine sounds good, but not until this evening.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I've come to the master, again. Was doing a class Friday on count and noncount nouns. One of the words was Salad. To me it is a word that is both. I can have a serving of salad( similar to rice ) but there can be many salads on the table . In common speak you can use an article with salad as well as much and other non count markers.....plus it can be plural...... So is salad both?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I've come to the master, again. Was doing a class Friday on count and noncount nouns. One of the words was Salad. To me it is a word that is both. I can have a serving of salad( similar to rice ) but there can be many salads on the table . In common speak you can use an article with salad as well as much and other non count markers.....plus it can be plural...... So is salad both?


Interesting, Rp. I would tend to agree with your distinction here re my salad, or the salads that we all brought to The Shang to share tonight. However, while we can count the bowls for these salads, we can't count the advice that John might give us about the dressing, or the publicity that Don might give to our salads on SAP ........ or even the applause that everyone gives to us for the quality of our salads. 

So, try not to get too hung up on rules, especially for someone trying to learn English. We learn English grammar through constant usage over the many years we are learning/using the language ............. they are learning it anew.


----------



## Rps

Thanks Marc, every once in a while the cloud of doubt flows over. So this is great advice .


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, every once in a while the cloud of doubt flows over. So this is great advice .


English is a difficult language to learn and to teach. So many "rules" do not hold up to the fact that "it is good all the time". So, live with these twists to our language.


----------



## Dr.G.

........ unless, of course, he has doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. Coffee is brewing and breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, Marc. I'm ready for a second cup. I've been up for hours already. I don't know why.

Time for breakfast!


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning, Marc. I'm ready for a second cup. I've been up for hours already. I don't know why.
> 
> Time for breakfast!


Morning, Margaret. Coming right up.

How are you and your sister coping with your bitterly cold temps???


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Margaret. Coming right up.
> 
> How are you and your sister coping with your bitterly cold temps???


Fortunately, we don't need to go out, so we can just stay in and keep warm. Emily is doing well and she hopes her checkup on Wednesday will be good news.

The annual white elephant gift exchange for the residents here is tonight so I'm relaxing. I'm acting as MC so I want to be calm 

We hand out small lunch bags and the "gift"must fit in the bag. It's a popular event and last year we had about 50 people in attendance. It should be fun.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Margaret, that gift bag sounds like a good time is in store tonight. You may want to check out our acapella version of the Little Drummer Boy on the SAP video today to put you in the mood for the party.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Fortunately, we don't need to go out, so we can just stay in and keep warm. Emily is doing well and she hopes her checkup on Wednesday will be good news.
> 
> The annual white elephant gift exchange for the residents here is tonight so I'm relaxing. I'm acting as MC so I want to be calm
> 
> We hand out small lunch bags and the "gift"must fit in the bag. It's a popular event and last year we had about 50 people in attendance. It should be fun.


Good to hear, Margaret. Have fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. To help put us into the Christmas mood, remember this (written 116 years ago)???

“Yes, VIRGINIA, there is a Santa Claus. He exists as certainly as love and generosity and devotion exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! How dreary would be the world if there were no Santa Claus. It would be as dreary as if there were no VIRGINIAS. There would be no childlike faith then, no poetry, no romance to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. The eternal light with which childhood fills the world would be extinguished….No Santa Claus! Thank God! he lives, and he lives forever. A thousand years from now, Virginia, nay, ten times ten thousand years from now, he will continue to make glad the heart of childhood.”


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Margaret, that gift bag sounds like a good time is in store tonight. You may want to check out our acapella version of the Little Drummer Boy on the SAP video today to put you in the mood for the party.


Thanks Don. That group does a nice job of whatever they sing.

We have a trio of sisters coming in after the gift exchange to lead us in carol singing.


----------



## SINC

Since most of us here drop by for a coffee, I can't think of a better place to put this:

Life is like Coffee


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Since most of us here drop by for a coffee, I can't think of a better place to put this:
> 
> Life is like Coffee


Good one Don .... much-enjoyed it, and its message.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Since most of us here drop by for a coffee, I can't think of a better place to put this:
> 
> Life is like Coffee


Great clip, Don .............. and so very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A well-known speaker started off his seminar holding up a $20.00 bill. In the room of 200, he asked, "Who would like this $20 bill?" Hands started going up. He said, "I am going to give this $20 to one of you but first, let me do this." 

He proceeded to crumple up the $20 dollar bill. He then asked, "Who still wants it...?" Still the hands were up in the air. "Well," he replied, "What if I do this?" And he dropped it on the ground and started to grind it into the floor with his shoe. He picked it up, now crumpled and dirty. "Now, who still wants it?" Still the hands went into the air.

"My friends, we have all learned a very valuable lesson. No matter what I did to the money, you still wanted it because it did not decrease in value. It was still worth $20. Many times in our lives, we are dropped, crumpled, and ground into the dirt by the decisions we make and the circumstances that come our way. We may feel as though we are worthless. But no matter what has happened or what will happen, you will never lose your value. 

Dirty or clean, crumpled or finely creased, you are still priceless to those who DO LOVE you. The worth of our lives comes not in what we do or who we know, but by WHO WE ARE. 

You are special-Don't EVER forget it." If you do not pass this on, you may never know the lives it touches, the hurting hearts it speaks to, or the hope that it may bring. Count your blessings, not your problems."


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -2C here at 4PM. Time for some tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy and -2C here at 4PM. Time for some tea. Anyone interested?


Sounds good Marc ... I'll join you. (just regular tea, no sugar or cream) Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... I'll join you. (just regular tea, no sugar or cream) Thanks.


Coming right up, John. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, John. How is Life treating you today?


Good Marc .... out & about in our flurries this morning - shopping & the like. Getting set to prepare a good dinner for Jean. She's away seeing her cardiologist at present ... for an update on recent tests, and etc. She'll be ready for a good drink when she gets back, and then a good meal later on!! I'll be ready for her.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good Marc .... out & about in our flurries this morning - shopping & the like. Getting set to prepare a good dinner for Jean. She's away seeing her cardiologist at present ... for an update on recent tests, and etc. She'll be ready for a good drink when she gets back, and then a good meal later on!! I'll be ready for her.


Good to hear, John. Give Jean my best.


----------



## pm-r

Nice pieces Don and Marc. Thanks.

I hope you don't mind if I pass them on for others to enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. Give Jean my best.


Thanks Marc .... she just walked in, "safe & sound" -- her doctor told her she would live forever!! We'll raise our shot glasses to that when we head out onto the balcony for a break soon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice pieces Don and Marc. Thanks.
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I pass them on for others to enjoy.


Evening, Patrick. I have no problems with you passing it on. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc .... she just walked in, "safe & sound" -- her doctor told her she would live forever!! We'll raise our shot glasses to that when we head out onto the balcony for a break soon!!


Once again, good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snoopy's Christmas vs. The Red Baron - The Royal Guardsmen - YouTube

A Christmas classic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chimpanzee personhood effort fails first legal tests in New York - CNN.com

Sad. I would not to live in a cage.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for a light breakfast to get us on our way. However, first comes some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a light snow falling straight down. With no wind and -2C temps, it makes for a nice sight ................ but I am still dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

The "Brown Bag Gift Exchange" party was a resounding success! There were 42 people in attendance, perfect seating, loads of good food, lots of laughs and carol singing.

I'm a happy camper!

[ame=http://youtu.be/UAhPVC9FD-g]Irish Rover Wasn't that a Party - YouTube[/ame]

There was no whiskey or gin, but I'm hung over from the excitement 

Coffee please......


----------



## Dr.G.

Charlie Brown's Christmas drummer returns after 48 years - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Another Christmas classic.


----------



## SINC

Morning folks, good to know your evening went well Margaret. And it's amazing how Charlie has become a part of the Christmas celebration, Marc. You will likely get a ice out of Masculine Moments, today's SAP video and our tale of the day 'About That Raise' too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Margaret. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP after lunch. I am on a roll grading, and just taking a short coffee break right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mother unable to pay for groceries gets help from strangers. [VIDEO]

There but for the grace of God go any one of us. True Christmas spirit being shown by strangers.


----------



## pm-r

Nice one Marc.

It's nice to see and gives one a bit of faith and hope for humanity.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice one Marc.
> 
> It's nice to see and gives one a bit of faith and hope for humanity.


Very true, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some 4PM High Tea ................ Sonal Special Herbal Tea for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, Sonal, et al, you might appreciate this one.

This two-letter word in English has more meanings than any other two-letter word, and that word is 'UP.' It is listed in the dictionary as an [adv], [prep], [adj], [n] or [v].

It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP?

At a meeting, why does a topic come UP? Why do we speak UP, and why are the officers UP for election (if there is a tie, it is a toss UP) and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report? We call UP our friends, brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver, warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. We lock UP the house and fix UP the old car. 

At other times, this little word has real special meaning. People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses.

To be dressed is one thing but to be dressed UP is special. 

And this UP is confusing: A drain must be opened UP because it is blocked UP.

We open UP a store in the morning but we close it UP at night. We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP!

To be knowledgeable about the proper uses of UP, look UP the word UP in the dictionary. In a desk-sized dictionary, it takes UP almost 1/4 of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions. 

If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used. It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with UP to a hundred or more. 

When it threatens to rain, we say it is clouding UP. When the sun comes out, we say it is clearing UP. When it rains, it soaks UP the earth. When it does not rain for awhile, things dry UP. One could go on and on, but I'll wrap it UP, for now . . . my time is UP!

Did that one crack you UP? 

No??? Well, now I'll shut UP.


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> The "Brown Bag Gift Exchange" party was a resounding success! There were 42 people in attendance, perfect seating, loads of good food, lots of laughs and carol singing.
> 
> I'm a happy camper!
> 
> Irish Rover Wasn't that a Party - YouTube
> 
> There was no whiskey or gin, but I'm hung over from the excitement
> 
> Coffee please......



My God!!! It really is that cold back there, they are all frozen stiff and not moving in that video!!


----------



## pm-r

Boy, I can't believe this that I just came across and the Manitoba Government’s Early Learning and Child Care program "saving" the child from apparent starvation they seem to think.

Almost SAP fodder.

Mom packs kids homemade lunch; school fines her and feeds kids Ritz Crackers | Grist


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Boy, I can't believe this that I just came across and the Manitoba Government’s Early Learning and Child Care program "saving" the child from apparent starvation they seem to think.
> 
> Almost SAP fodder.
> 
> Mom packs kids homemade lunch; school fines her and feeds kids Ritz Crackers | Grist


That's insane, Patrick. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

I remember during the Bush cutbacks, the USDA classified ketchup as a vegetable substitute for another fresh veggie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Making some carrot/apple/tomato/celery juice with my juicer. Anyone care for a glass?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Making some carrot/apple/tomato/celery juice with my juicer. Anyone care for a glass?



No thanks Marc but thanks for the offer, and shouldn't you be having some Ritz Crackers with that?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No thanks Marc but thanks for the offer, and shouldn't you be having some Ritz Crackers with that?


No. I am trying to cut back/cut out various wheat products from my life these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

He Found a Frozen Baby Squirrel. Then, He Rescued Him.

An amazing story.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I put out a platter of doughnuts this morning, the calorie free type of course and the coffee pot is brewing, help yourself. Today on SAP, a moose in a maple tree video, Punography and Obama admits area 51 is real in WEBBITS.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> No. I am trying to cut back/cut out various wheat products from my life these days.


Good for you Marc! I went wheat free over a year ago, lost a lot of weight, felt good and then got away with one doughnut which led to a piece of cake.....

Time to get back to it.


----------



## winwintoo

pm-r said:


> My God!!! It really is that cold back there, they are all frozen stiff and not moving in that video!!


Feels like -43*C again this morning. You think the favorite winter activity is curling or maybe hockey? Nope, it's "making sure the car will start" when it's -40. Next is boosting the car after you've played "start the car" for a while. 

Shakes head.


----------



## groovetube

man that's cold. We're moaning about it 'feeling like' =12 here, I'm pushing the limits of my newer leather jacket with thinsulate that I can get away with just a t-shirt down to about -15 to -20, but will need to actually wear a sweater soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I put out a platter of doughnuts this morning, the calorie free type of course and the coffee pot is brewing, help yourself. Today on SAP, a moose in a maple tree video, Punography and Obama admits area 51 is real in WEBBITS.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall pass on the doughnuts, however, but will go over to SAP in a bit .................. a "webbit".


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good for you Marc! I went wheat free over a year ago, lost a lot of weight, felt good and then got away with one doughnut which led to a piece of cake.....
> 
> Time to get back to it.


Well, I need to lose weight, and luckily, I love salads and fresh/frozen veggies, as well as salmon, chicken and very lean meats. We shall see.

I saw the potential windchills you folks will be getting over the next day or so and it gave me a headache. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Feels like -43*C again this morning. You think the favorite winter activity is curling or maybe hockey? Nope, it's "making sure the car will start" when it's -40. Next is boosting the car after you've played "start the car" for a while.
> 
> Shakes head.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> man that's cold. We're moaning about it 'feeling like' =12 here, I'm pushing the limits of my newer leather jacket with thinsulate that I can get away with just a t-shirt down to about -15 to -20, but will need to actually wear a sweater soon.


Morning, Tim. -1C here with a bit of sun. We received about 15cm of snow, so with the colder temps it looks as if we shall be getting a white Christmas.  I am glad for the kids and Deborah, but I want a green Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Edmonton, AB - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Don, if EC is correct in their forecast, you will be snow free by this time next week. I can't imagine going from -20C (not counting the windchill) to 2C. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Not to worry Marc, there is so much snow on the ground there will be no melting of any of it a +2°. Ground level temps will remain well below freezing from the cold emitted from the snow pack. Our snow is here to stay until late April.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not to worry Marc, there is so much snow on the ground there will be no melting of any of it a +2°. Ground level temps will remain well below freezing from the cold emitted from the snow pack. Our snow is here to stay until late April.


Sorry to hear this, Don. How much snow do you have in total so far?


----------



## Dr.G.

Two hydrogen atoms meet. One says, 'I've lost my electron.' The other says, 'Are you sure?' The first replies, 'Yes, I'm positive.' 

Did you hear about the Buddhist who refused Novocain during a root-canal? His goal: transcend dental medication.

:lmao::lmao::lmao: Good ones, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Archaeologists unearth oldest musical instruments ever found - The Boston Globe

Don, a potential SAP webbit??? Standard finder's fee???


----------



## Dr.G.

Lucky People Compilation

Lord!!!!!!!!!! Talk about near misses!!!!!!!!!!!! Double the finder's fee for use of this one, Don.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, I put out a platter of doughnuts this morning, the calorie free type of course and the coffee pot is brewing, help yourself. ... ... ....




Calorie Free Type Doughnuts????

You've got to be kidding, you need the regular variety to help ward off those cold temperatures and snow you're getting.

Maybe even some double glazed ones, and oh yes, some with that nice sweet-sour icing and some with extra cinnamon. That's sounding a bit better.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Calorie Free Type Doughnuts????
> 
> You've got to be kidding, you need the regular variety to help ward off those cold temperatures and snow you're getting.
> 
> Maybe even some double glazed ones, and oh yes, some with that nice sweet-sour icing and some with extra cinnamon. That's sounding a bit better.


Gluten free? Calorie free? It is all a minimalist illusion. Avoid them and be healthier.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> Feels like -43*C again this morning. You think the favorite winter activity is curling or maybe hockey? Nope, it's "making sure the car will start" when it's -40. Next is boosting the car after you've played "start the car" for a while.
> 
> Shakes head.



I've never been that far east in any weather, but I thought it was pretty well a standard thing to use a block heater and keep it plugged in whenever possible and use 5-30 wt engine oil. And a GOOD battery, especially in the winter months and a battery warmer.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Gluten free? Calorie free? It is all a minimalist illusion. Avoid them and be healthier.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


It's worse than that Marc, unless one is actually suffering from celiac disease and needs to avoid gluten.

For the rest...
"The dangers of going gluten-free
It’s the biggest health craze of our time, though some doctors fear it’s creating real problems. (Even the Wheat Belly guru is worried)"

The dangers of going gluten-free - Editor's Picks, Health, Life - Macleans.ca

etc. etc. ...


----------



## winwintoo

pm-r said:


> I've never been that far east in any weather, but I thought it was pretty well a standard thing to use a block heater and keep it plugged in whenever possible and use 5-30 wt engine oil. And a GOOD battery, especially in the winter months and a battery warmer.


Yes, we do all that, but I'm talking about people who rarely go anywhere but keep thinking they need to test their cars ability to start in -40 weather. It's bad for the car and no matter how good your battery, starting the car and not driving drains the battery.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I've never been that far east in any weather, but I thought it was pretty well a standard thing to use a block heater and keep it plugged in whenever possible and use 5-30 wt engine oil. And a GOOD battery, especially in the winter months and a battery warmer.


A chilly -3C here at tea time, Patrick. A good time for a cup of hot tea. Interesting?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It's worse than that Marc, unless one is actually suffering from celiac disease and needs to avoid gluten.
> 
> For the rest...
> "The dangers of going gluten-free
> It’s the biggest health craze of our time, though some doctors fear it’s creating real problems. (Even the Wheat Belly guru is worried)"
> 
> The dangers of going gluten-free - Editor's Picks, Health, Life - Macleans.ca
> 
> etc. etc. ...


William Davis, author of The Wheat Belly, is no fan of gluten free, since it raised the GI score and causes other problems. Unless one is suffering from celiac disease, best, as you say, to avoid gluten at all costs. However, I am trying to just cut out wheat product and not replace them with gluten free products. I am not a "wheat free Nazi", as is my neighbor, who will not touch anything that contains wheat, anything processed, any meats, fish, fowl, anything not certified organic, or anything that might be genetically modified. It is fun to invite her to dinner.


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> Yes, we do all that, but I'm talking about people who rarely go anywhere but keep thinking they need to test their cars ability to start in -40 weather. It's bad for the car and no matter how good your battery, starting the car and not driving drains the battery.



You've got that right!!

That's about the worst thing one can do to both a battery and an engine, especially in really cold weather.

And then add the high blood pressure and frustration when the engine finally doesn't start, and then add the dangers of connecting the battery incorrectly to jump start or charge it that so many do, and even have the battery explode in their face.

That is NOT a nice experience to have to deal with!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> William Davis, author of The Wheat Belly, is no fan of gluten free, since it raised the GI score and causes other problems. Unless one is suffering from celiac disease, best, as you say, to avoid gluten at all costs. However, I am trying to just cut out wheat product and not replace them with gluten free products. I am not a "wheat free Nazi", as is my neighbor, who will not touch anything that contains wheat, anything processed, any meats, fish, fowl, anything not certified organic, or anything that might be genetically modified. It is fun to invite her to dinner.



Hmmm... you must have a bit of devilish Irish humour in you Marc inviting such a lady to dinner with whatever you might have prepared. 

And I guess that Haggis would be a mean meal to serve her, and let's see what else....


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... you must have a bit of devilish Irish humour in you Marc inviting such a lady to dinner with whatever you might have prepared.
> 
> And I guess that Haggis would be a mean meal to serve her, and let's see what else....


Patrick, I like haggis and oat cakes. To feed Linda anything but organic watercress and herbal tea is difficult.


----------



## Dr.G.

20 Real Hilarious and Clever Notes From Children - zdouf!

Out of the mouths of babes................


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, I like haggis and oat cakes.


.. when not on my pipes, I often enjoy them as well. Well, at least the oat cakes, eh!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> .. when not on my pipes, I often enjoy them as well. Well, at least the oat cakes, eh!!



Well no pipes or Scottish blood in this house and there will never, ever be any haggis after watching a local Scottish butcher preparing to make some many years ago and I had to leave and it wasn't because I had an appointment for something else.

But my wife picked up a package of oat cakes the other day that we both enjoy, but they're a long way off from those made by the Scottish lady where I was boarding many years ago.

They were sure good and probably too good for one's health but you had to have two, otherwise you'd limp around when only one settled into one leg. Eating two kept one balanced and not limping.


----------



## johnp

Best oat cakes I've ever tasted and enjoyed, were served to me at a B&B in the Margaree (Cape Breton, NS). Haggis -- I'll pass!! Would enjoy some good kippers again though!!


----------



## SINC

I can agree on the oat cakes, but the haggis is another matter altogether. I've had some very good haggis, some mediocre haggis and some very bad haggis in my time. Sadly, the latter has prevailed.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .. when not on my pipes, I often enjoy them as well. Well, at least the oat cakes, eh!!


I like my oat cakes with haggis, John. :love2:


----------



## groovetube

I had the misfortunate to have haggis not once but twice. 

shudder.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well no pipes or Scottish blood in this house and there will never, ever be any haggis after watching a local Scottish butcher preparing to make some many years ago and I had to leave and it wasn't because I had an appointment for something else.
> 
> But my wife picked up a package of oat cakes the other day that we both enjoy, but they're a long way off from those made by the Scottish lady where I was boarding many years ago.
> 
> They were sure good and probably too good for one's health but you had to have two, otherwise you'd limp around when only one settled into one leg. Eating two kept one balanced and not limping.


The Scottish couple that invited me over to a Robbie Burns night celebration when I first came over here to St. John's (he was a new faculty member at MUN as well), thought he heard that I was Scottish ................ when, in fact, someone told him that I was Jewish. So, they invited me over for haggis, oat cakes, etc, and I loved it ................. much to their surprise when the discovered I was not Scottish .......... and still asked for a second helping.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Best oat cakes I've ever tasted and enjoyed, were served to me at a B&B in the Margaree (Cape Breton, NS). Haggis -- I'll pass!! Would enjoy some good kippers again though!!


I'll take your haggis and you may have my kippers, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can agree on the oat cakes, but the haggis is another matter altogether. I've had some very good haggis, some mediocre haggis and some very bad haggis in my time. Sadly, the latter has prevailed.


Some son of Scotland, Don.  Alba an Aigh.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSH0eRKq1lE]SCOTLAND THE BRAVE ~ PIPES & DRUMS ~ ( HD ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## winwintoo

All this talk about Scotland - I love it!

I'm a huge fan of the Outlander series of books by Dianna Gabaldon. I have them in audible form and listen to them over and over. The characters in the books seem to spend a lot of time "living rough" and oat cakes form most of their diet with an occasional fish or squirrel for variety.

In other news, i and the other organizers of the party the other night ........ Suffice it to say someone had to spoil the fun. Sigh.

But the strippers on New Year's Eve are still a go. Don, I wish I could find a few of those pink bikini t-shirts like you have!


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> All this talk about Scotland - I love it!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the Outlander series of books by Dianna Gabaldon. I have them in audible form and listen to them over and over. The characters in the books seem to spend a lot of time "living rough" and oat cakes form most of their diet with an occasional fish or squirrel for variety.
> 
> In other news, i and the other organizers of the party the other night ........ Suffice it to say someone had to spoil the fun. Sigh.
> 
> But the strippers on New Year's Eve are still a go. Don, I wish I could find a few of those pink bikini t-shirts like you have!




Are we to be left in the dark about the spoilers??


----------



## winwintoo

pm-r said:


> Are we to be left in the dark about the spoilers??


Everyone in attendance was given a number. We randomly drew numbers to determine the order in which folks got to choose a "gift". I carried the bucket of numbers and got various people to draw the numbers.

Apparently, I neglected to have one particular person draw a number.

You would not believe the rage she laid on me.

Sad thing is, she's a member of the social committee, but did nothing to help with the party.

Sigh.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a snowy Alberta. Again. SAP is up with a singing Christmas tree video with a twist, a bulldog watching TV and how to bake the perfect cookie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all from a snowy Alberta. Again. SAP is up with a singing Christmas tree video with a twist, a bulldog watching TV and how to bake the perfect cookie.


Morning, Don, from a cold NL. I shall check out SAP once I get the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to get some breakfast on the go. However, first comes some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## winwintoo

It's a balmy -15 here this morning. I'll be able to get some tanning in this afternoon 

Coffee will hit the spot Marc, along with some leftover haggis.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> It's a balmy -15 here this morning. I'll be able to get some tanning in this afternoon
> 
> Coffee will hit the spot Marc, along with some leftover haggis.


Tanning in SK?!?  Good for you, Margaret.

Coffee and some freshly baked haggis coming right up.


----------



## kps

Morn'n

Since we're on the Scottish theme…one of my favourite, but exaggerated scenes from "the Devil's Brigade.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1awwAgU_t8


----------



## Dr.G.

Karl, that was a fine movie based on fact. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Karl, that was a fine movie based on fact. Paix, mon ami.


Yes, based on real events but not factually accurate. The Americans soldiers weren't criminals as portrayed in the movie. Nevertheless, great movie to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Yes, based on real events but not factually accurate. The Americans soldiers weren't criminals as portrayed in the movie. Nevertheless, great movie to watch.


True ............ but the Devil's Brigade did exist.


----------



## SINC

Anyone else seeing ehMac like this as well? Or is it just my computer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Everything looks OK to me at just about 2PM, Don.


----------



## groovetube

ehmac was totally unreachable for hours. I got a colourless version for about 10 minutes and it was gone again


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I was too busy grading to notice any problems.


----------



## SINC

It just now came back up here.


----------



## friend

Good evening me friends.

Been a wee small bit busy, sorry, but now I'm back.
I hope ye and yours are well and that ye are enjoying the start of the festivities. 

Tina couldn't come for Christmas, due to planed family activities in Uganda,
but we have booked her ticket for the 30th, arriving 6:15am on the 31st. :clap::love2:
I am sooooo happy and the kids too. :love2::love2::love2:
2014 will be our year, Tina's and mine, and the kids too. 
Finally happiness has come to our Irish abode in the land of the Vikings.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening me friends.
> 
> Been a wee small bit busy, sorry, but now I'm back.
> I hope ye and yours are well and that ye are enjoying the start of the festivities.
> 
> Tina couldn't come for Christmas, due to planed family activities in Uganda,
> but we have booked her ticket for the 30th, arriving 6:15am on the 31st. :clap::love2:
> I am sooooo happy and the kids too. :love2::love2::love2:
> 2014 will be our year, Tina's and mine, and the kids too.
> Finally happiness has come to our Irish abode in the land of the Vikings.


Evening, Caman. Glad to hear the 2014 shall be your year. Good luck, my friend. :clap:


----------



## johnp

Good luck and wishes Camen ... hope 2014 turns out to be everything you and yours want it to be!!!


----------



## friend

Thanks lads. 

Time for bed.
See ye tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Hopefully the ehmac site will be working better tomorrow as it was almost completely useless and not available for me through most of today.


----------



## tilt

Good morning from Bangalore, India. Am heading out now to start fighting Indian bureaucracy again - they keep me busy 

Life's been behaving a bit OK for now, but it's still under probation and under watch 

Cheers


----------



## pm-r

tilt said:


> Good morning from Bangalore, India. Am heading out now to start fighting Indian bureaucracy again - they keep me busy
> 
> Life's been behaving a bit OK for now, but it's still under probation and under watch
> 
> Cheers



I sure hope everything goes well for you but I had to chuckle a bit when I Googled to find out where Bangalore, India actually was, and one site showed some interesting facts and photos including one which is completely erroneous.

The photo of "Ooty Battanical Garden" is NOT, but a photo of the Sunken Garden at The Butchart Gardens where I lived and worked for forty years that they show at:
Bangalore Photo by Ramegowda | 6:13 pm 30 Aug 2012

I sure hope their bureaucracy is a bit more accurate and tolerant.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Good morning from Bangalore, India. Am heading out now to start fighting Indian bureaucracy again - they keep me busy
> 
> Life's been behaving a bit OK for now, but it's still under probation and under watch
> 
> Cheers


Morning, Mohan. Good luck with the bureaucracy. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for our TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a still snowy Alberta. Will it ever stop snowing here? Our humour story for the day is take a taxi home along with conductive ink and Christmas dinner in a can?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Guess you are going to have a white Christmas. We have about 30cm of snow forecast to fall from Sunday night to Monday afternoon, so we too shall have a white Christmas. Bug Humbar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone interested in some 4PM High Tea?


----------



## Sonal

I never say no to a fresh cup of tea. Count me in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> I never say no to a fresh cup of tea. Count me in.


A true lover of Sonal Special Herbal Tea. :love2::love2: Coming right up, mon amie.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Just finished blowing the snow out of the driveways, so a hot cuppa sounds pretty good right now, thanks.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Just finished blowing the snow out of the driveways, so a hot cuppa sounds pretty good right now, thanks.


Don ... not sure if you like rum or not, but if you do, I can offer a little Captain Morgan dark to go with that.


----------



## pm-r

I'd say the Captain Morgan would be the better choice after seeing his snow clearing photos.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I'd say the Captain Morgan would be the better choice after seeing his snow clearing photos.


Patrick ... I agree!!


----------



## SINC

Teas's long gone. Any rum is OK, long as it isn't spiced. BTW my favourite is Lemon Hart and I like to keep a bottle handy when I work.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Teas's long gone. Any rum is OK, long as it isn't spiced. BTW my favourite is Lemon Hart and I like to keep a bottle handy when I work.


... with you on that ... I think the "spiced stuff" is "yuk". We've been into Captain Morgan dark at present, but have some Lemon Hart (demerara) waiting "in the wings", so to speak.


----------



## SINC

I finally finished a project I thought I had avoided for years and that is making a gingerbread anything for Christmas. Ann convinced me to put together an engine and car for the grandkids as they like trains. What a job, but I finally got it done. Only took me four days. Hopefully my first one, is my last one.


----------



## johnp

Great work Don!!!
I can't compete with that, but you've certainly moved me to do the cake, pie, and tarts I've had in mind!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished blowing the snow out of the driveways, so a hot cuppa sounds pretty good right now, thanks.


Coming right up, Don. Going to get the snow blower ready tomorrow for Sunday and Monday. 30-50cm of snow are now being forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don ... not sure if you like rum or not, but if you do, I can offer a little Captain Morgan dark to go with that.


Love his spiced rum................


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine looking job, Don. Kudos.


----------



## friend

I concur, mighty fine work Don. 

Nite lads. 
It end right here for me at 2:48am. 
Now I will retire and dream about Tina wonderful, :clap:
love of my life. :love2:

Later dudes.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I finally finished a project I thought I had avoided for years and that is making a gingerbread anything for Christmas. Ann convinced me to put together an engine and car for the grandkids as they like trains. What a job, but I finally got it done. Only took me four days. Hopefully my first one, is my last one.



Well done Don, and an excellent job I'm sure will be appreciated.

Our family has always been into making Christmas gingerbread houses etc. and my daughter who's in the middle of moving again sent some photos of those she has kept over the years and managed to get unpacked and displayed.


But it seems that we've all been out done from what I discovered today thanks to some side tracking from some SAP links that we now seem to have a Gingerbread village that sets a Gluiness world record and the largest gingerbread house:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNV_GV0CLRo]Gingerbread village gets world record - YouTube[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5KiLyypegQ]World's Largest Gingerbread House Built in Bryan, Texas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Wow, Patrick, I'm gonna retire right now before anyone gets any ideas that I might even remotely want to take on any of those projects. Once is enough for this guy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early with the doxies to watch the fireball-rich Geminid meteor shower ................... we were not disappointed.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Up early with the doxies to watch the fireball-rich Geminid meteor shower ................... we were not disappointed.


I'm awake because?

But I made an interesting discovery - why am I always the last to know?

In Safari in iOS 7, when you tap in a text box to write something, there are two arrows at the upper left of the keyboard. The left facing arrow takes you to the top of the page and the right facing arrow takes you to where the insertion point is.

Pretty useless when replying to a thread like I'm doing now, but on a site like Facebook, it could come in handy.

So here I sit. My eyes are not working well enough so I can read or draw. I could watch some old tv series on the computer, but I don't want the noise.

Sigh


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. Care for some breakfast and/or coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make some freshly brewed coffee for one and all, along with a fine heart-friendly breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Teas's long gone. Any rum is OK, long as it isn't spiced. BTW my favourite is Lemon Hart and I like to keep a bottle handy when I work.


I see you like watching DDD with Guy Fieri.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> I see you like watching DDD with Guy Fieri.


I do indeed Karl, I have picked up more interesting tips from that show than I can count. It's my hour a day habit.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> I do indeed Karl, I have picked up more interesting tips from that show than I can count. It's my hour a day habit.


Me too, I like that show as I like the other instructional shows as opposed to the competition shows or the restaurant "take-over" shows.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Me too, I like that show as I like the other instructional shows as opposed to the competition shows or the restaurant "take-over" shows.


I agree with you there too, Karl. I hate the contest or 'I'll save your butt' kind of shows and frankly, I am not overly fond of most one person chef stuff. Too many of them are way to fancy for me. (Michael Smith is good and Alton Brown is always fun, but Triple D shows me how average bears all over the country cook and they have some darn good methods. I improved on my already tasty meat loaf with a single tip that I added to my method and wowza, it made a huge difference in texture and taste.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, got the snow blower gassed up and ready to go for tomorrow's storm. It is a powerful 28" Toro, and my next door neighbor has a 32" Honda, and the man at the end of the cul de sac has a 26" Mastercraft. Together, we should be able to handle the 50+ cm of snow that is expected from tomorrow afternoon to Monday night. Shoveling snow is real community action for everyone here on Cork Place.


----------



## johnp

A mild day here, and forecast calls for more of the same Sunday -- good news for us, and our plans for the weekend. 

We did dim sum this morning, and Sunday, will celebrate my birthday with Goh Ballet's production of 'The Nutcracker' (in downtown Vancouver, in the afternoon), then do dinner on the way back home. The Nutcracker is my Christmas treat to the ladies, and dinner their birthday treat to me.

Good to see some decent weather forecasted for our 'celebrations'.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A mild day here, and forecast calls for more of the same Sunday -- good news for us, and our plans for the weekend.
> 
> We did dim sum this morning, and Sunday, will celebrate my birthday with Goh Ballet's production of 'The Nutcracker' (in downtown Vancouver, in the afternoon), then do dinner on the way back home. The Nutcracker is my Christmas treat to the ladies, and dinner their birthday treat to me.
> 
> Good to see some decent weather forecasted for our 'celebrations'.


Sounds like a grand weekend, John. 

Happy pre-birthday. :clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a grand weekend, John. Happy pre-birthday. :clap::clap:


Thanks Marc!! Jean & daughter introduced me to celebrating one's birthday on more than the "day" ... so tomorrow will be the start, and I suspect/expect it will extend into Monday, et al!!   

We were concerned earlier that the weather might interfere with our plans for Sunday, but so far so good in that dept!!  

Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

I'm not a fan, but I know some here are, so I thought you may enjoy this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sMc-p19FIk


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc!! Jean & daughter introduced me to celebrating one's birthday on more than the "day" ... so tomorrow will be the start, and I suspect/expect it will extend into Monday, et al!!
> 
> We were concerned earlier that the weather might interfere with our plans for Sunday, but so far so good in that dept!!
> 
> Cheers!!


No problem, John. Have a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I'm not a fan, but I know some here are, so I thought you may enjoy this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sMc-p19FIk


WOW!! That's quite an interesting and different interpretation and presentation Don.

Not 'The Nutcracker' for John but close...


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, got the snow blower gassed up and ready to go for tomorrow's storm. It is a powerful 28" Toro, and my next door neighbor has a 32" Honda, and the man at the end of the cul de sac has a 26" Mastercraft. Together, we should be able to handle the 50+ cm of snow that is expected from tomorrow afternoon to Monday night. Shoveling snow is real community action for everyone here on Cork Place.



Neat!!! The battle of the snow blowers in convey similar to a large prairie harvest. 

Will we get to see a video?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Neat!!! The battle of the snow blowers in convey similar to a large prairie harvest.
> 
> Will we get to see a video?


We shall be too busy doing battle with Mother Nature and her snow.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are sure up early today, although I seem to be too. 

Today on SAP. Air fresheners for Santa, Could Warm Houses Be Making Us Fat?, and a crow who figures out how to go tobogganing on a jar lid in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Early to bed and early to rise ................. guess Ben Franklin had doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon ladies and gents.
I hope ye are all having a good Sunday.

I have a bit of a problem with my 14 year old,
which will be addressed properly tomorrow.
Putting out the fire before it grabs hold.

Only a fortnight until my Tina gets on the plain to here. :love2:
I am trying to get the place in good nick and am in the 
process of building Japanese sliding door which will seal off
parts of the living room at night and thus creating some privacy 
for Tina and I.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good afternoon ladies and gents.
> I hope ye are all having a good Sunday.
> 
> I have a bit of a problem with my 14 year old,
> which will be addressed properly tomorrow.
> Putting out the fire before it grabs hold.
> 
> Only a fortnight until my Tina gets on the plain to here. :love2:
> I am trying to get the place in good nick and am in the
> process of building Japanese sliding door which will seal off
> parts of the living room at night and thus creating some privacy
> for Tina and I.


Afternoon, Caman. Sorry to hear abot your son. Hopefully, it shall be resolved successfully.

Good luck when Tina arrives.


----------



## friend

Time to retire.
Later.


----------



## groovetube

Evening. Hope your battle with the snow went well G.


----------



## SINC

Marc, an event that will interest you:

Sun will flip upside down within weeks, says Nasa - Science - News - The Independent


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Evening. Hope your battle with the snow went well G.


Merci, Tim. I have given up the battle until tomorrow morning. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, an event that will interest you:
> 
> Sun will flip upside down within weeks, says Nasa - Science - News - The Independent


Interesting. The last time this happened, St. John's experienced one of our worst winters, with just over 19 feet of snow, nearly surpassing our record of 21 feet set in 2000-2001. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I put a coffee on for you early risers. Watch our video on SAP this morning as a gentleman gets a huge surprise on the value of his collection of rhino horns, playful lions in the streets of Nairobi and a chuckle with the helpful husband.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I have been outside for the past three hours with my snow blower clearing away 30cm of snow and ice pellets. We got more sleet than expected, and thus, less total snow, but the sugar-like snow became very heavy overnight. Was able to do my drive way and two others before calling it quits.


----------



## SINC

We too have lots of ice everywhere and high winds. ehMac is nearly unusable here today, so slow it is pathetic.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We too have lots of ice everywhere and high winds. ehMac is nearly unusable here today, so slow it is pathetic.


It's a bit slow here as well, Don.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. The last time this happened, St. John's experienced one of our worst winters, with just over 19 feet of snow, nearly surpassing our record of 21 feet set in 2000-2001. We shall see.


21 feet???


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> I agree with you there too, Karl. I hate the contest or 'I'll save your butt' kind of shows and frankly, I am not overly fond of most one person chef stuff. Too many of them are way to fancy for me. (Michael Smith is good and Alton Brown is always fun, but Triple D shows me how average bears all over the country cook and they have some darn good methods. I improved on my already tasty meat loaf with a single tip that I added to my method and wowza, it made a huge difference in texture and taste.


Yeah, I like Michael Smith, ,Jamie Oliver and his 30min meals and Elton's Good Eats, but lately he's been hosting silly competition shows with the exception of Iron Chef. Not crazy about Guy's new Grocery wars either.

I'm getting a free preview of a new cooking channel called Gusto on my satelliteTV. Mostly Brit and Aussie shows, but also old Julia Child TV shows from the 60's. Different perspective on tried and true recipes. Don't know if you get it.


----------



## kps

groovetube said:


> 21 feet???


Heard Tranna got hit…you shovel yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> 21 feet???


From Nov. 22nd until late May, we received 648cm of snow here in St. John's. It is the record for any major Canadian city since records were kept back in the 1880s.

St. John's buries 119-year snowfall record - Canada - CBC News

http://www.easternsnow.org/proceedings/2002/021_Whiffen.pdf

"But nobody had it worse than St. John's! Newfoundland's capital city was directly in the path of almost every winter storm that crossed North America. From the first few flakes of snow on November 22, 2000 to the final flurries on May 26, a grand total of 648.4 cm accumulated, breaking a more than century-old record. It was likely the greatest snowfall for a city of comparable size anywhere in the world. With storms averaging one every four days, city crews ran out of places to stack it (no wonder considering that, if packed as a snowball, the total snowfall would measure two kilometres across). Over 500 million tonnes of snow fell on the city, enough to fill 3,200 SkyDomes. Reluctant to call in the army, the Mayor appealed to municipalities in Eastern Canada to send a squadron of snow blowers and ploughs to his snowbound city."


ARCHIVED - Environment Canada - Weather and Meteorology - The Top Ten Canadian Weather Stories for 2001 - 1`to 10


----------



## groovetube

yes I have, twice. But it's really light fluffy snow, so super easy to shovel. But I had to do a noon rehearsal on saturday and man what a mess on the roads downtown with everyone driving around for xmas shopping. Glad I didn't have to go very far.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> 21 feet???


Yes. From late Nov. until late May, we received 648cm of snow.

"Over 500 million tonnes of snow fell on the city, enough to fill 3,200 SkyDomes." This was the stat that really hit home for anyone who has been inside or outside of the SkyDome.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Yeah, I like Michael Smith, ,Jamie Oliver and his 30min meals and Elton's Good Eats, but lately he's been hosting silly competition shows with the exception of Iron Chef. Not crazy about Guy's new Grocery wars either.
> 
> I'm getting a free preview of a new cooking channel called Gusto on my satelliteTV. Mostly Brit and Aussie shows, but also old Julia Child TV shows from the 60's. Different perspective on tried and true recipes. Don't know if you get it.


Is that Gusto on Bell Satellite Karl? If so what channel?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from one last shoveling of the driveway as the plows just made their third pass today. I wish that they would stop trying to widen the roads three times in one day. We are constantly shoveling out the front of the driveway.

Anyway, anyone for some hot tea?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Just got in from one last shoveling of the driveway as the plows just made their third pass today. I wish that they would stop trying to widen the roads three times in one day. We are constantly shoveling out the front of the driveway.


... memories, but not so fond ones, of my home-owning days on the west coast of NF. It was only me, and my shovel, and many a time, it seemed to be "the two of us" out contending with what the city was doing to us, than what the actual weather was doing!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... memories, but not so fond ones, of my home-owning days on the west coast of NF. It was only me, and my shovel, and many a time, it seemed to be "the two of us" out contending with what the city was doing to us, than what the actual weather was doing!!


All too true, John. Still, I am going to leave my snow blower behind when we move to Lunenburg.

How are you and Jean today, mon ami?


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Is that Gusto on Bell Satellite Karl? If so what channel?


Yeah I have Bell Satellite and it's on channel 619 here in Ont.


----------



## Dr.G.

New York Lawsuit Argues Chimpanzees Have Human Rights | TIME.com

Nonhuman Rights Project Loses Lawsuit, Courts Say Chimps Aren't People | TIME.com

Well, now that chimps have lost their battle to be protected with "human rights", the US Supreme Court now looks at the rights of dachshunds. In a jury trial in a lower court in Madison, Wisconsin (aka The Badger State), the ban on owning a dachshund in the State of Wisconsin has been overturned. The jury of 12, with two alternates, voted 12-0 in favor of allowing dachshund ownership within the state. Other states have banned breeds such as pit bulls since they have been considered by some to be overly aggressive. "Dachshunds are just plain weird ............ and they chase our beloved badgers", J. B. Van Hollen Wisconsin's Attorney General was quoted as saying in his summation. Luckily, the jury disagreed with his contentions. We shall see how the US Supreme Court rules on this matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

New York Lawsuit Argues Chimpanzees Have Human Rights | TIME.com

Nonhuman Rights Project Loses Lawsuit, Courts Say Chimps Aren't People | TIME.com

Well, now that chimps have lost their battle to be protected with "human rights", the US Supreme Court now looks at the rights of dachshunds. In a jury trial in a lower court in Madison, Wisconsin (aka The Badger State), the ban on owning a dachshund in the State of Wisconsin has been overturned. The jury of 12, with two alternates, voted 12-0 in favor of allowing dachshund ownership within the state. Other states have banned breeds such as pit bulls since they have been considered by some to be overly aggressive. "Dachshunds are just plain weird ............ and they chase our beloved badgers", J. B. Van Hollen Wisconsin's Attorney General was quoted as saying in his summation. Luckily, the jury disagreed with his contentions. We shall see how the US Supreme Court rules on this matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Yeah I have Bell Satellite and it's on channel 619 here in Ont.


Thank you sir, found it on the very same channel.


----------



## SINC

Bump, things seem to be stuck here again.


----------



## SINC

Bump 2, again, things seem to be stuck here.


----------



## SINC

Sigh, ehMac is a mess to try and use, again.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sigh, ehMac is a mess to try and use, again.



Yup, almost dead here as well. And very intermittent.

Slow, then slower, then:
"Database error
The database has encountered a problem."

No sh-t? ehmac? Really?? An error?? I'd say a problem - [email protected]!

Same with some other forum threads:
Subject: Reply to thread 'Deletion from Downloads Folder' to 

then it finally got through. 

Sigh, and the Dr says to stay calm and try and get my blood pressure down!!!


----------



## groovetube

Yeah it's fubared for me as well. Bleh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I think that some herbal tea is in order to calm any and all nerves due to ehMacLand's slowness.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it seems to be a bit quicker for me here this morning. Who knew that St. Albert had its very own crop circle this fall and it became the subject of a documentary on the phenomena? Today on our SAP video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP re the circles, since this is something that fascinates me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very quiet here in The Shang today.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon Marc. It's been a rather busy morning for me. Morning walk, followed by some food & drink shopping, and all, and then into the kitchen getting my soup for today's dinner prepared (ham, split pea, corn, et al). Inherited the daughter's leftover ham -- it came with the bone and lots of meat -- so perfect for my soup.

Had a great 'birthday day' Sunday. The weather was mild and perfect for our drive to/from downtown Vancouver, and for parking while there. The Nutcracker was a delight - beautiful dancing, lovely costumes and sets, and that wonderful (and played very loud) Tchaikovsky score!! The two principal dancers were from Denmark, a the rest from the local Goh Ballet school. We were all 'spellbound' from the start to the end.

My birthday dinner was at a Chinese restaurant we had never tried before -- if we had, we would not have gone there!! It was edible, and fun for us to be together, but we would never return for the food again. 

Off to the kitchen now to stir the soup makings ... and ensure the temperature is where I want it.

Hope the day's treating you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Glad your birthday celebration went well for you with your family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Edmonton so cold that boiling water freezes before it hits the ground | canada.com

Don, good thing you live in St. Albert and not Edmonton.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yes it has been cold here again this winter, the third in a row with far above average snowfall and well below average temps. Don't miss our video today on SAP, Stunning Timelapse of Earth, Great views and awesome perspective of the planet we live on, a letter from Bob in Blairmore, a house for sale in 1934 and be sure to play our geography game to see how eel you know the world. It is a real challenge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We have been having colder temps here in St. John's as well just recently. On average, we have a bit warmer temps in the winter with less than average snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to serve our OtHD Breakfast shortly. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Helping out a friend. [VIDEO]

Hope that #2 makes it to the NHL someday .............. they need players with his compassion.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Helping out a friend. [VIDEO]
> 
> Hope that #2 makes it to the NHL someday .............. they need players with his compassion.


that is the best hockey i've seen in years.  Glad someone captured that on video:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> that is the best hockey i've seen in years.  Glad someone captured that on video:clap:


I agree, Karl. I liked the way the goalie sprawled out as if it was a real shot on goal. :clap::clap: Everyone seemed to help make this a memorable moment for this child with challenging needs. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wonders of Photoshop ............. not done by me, for the record.


----------



## Dr.G.

More snow on the way for us tonight and tomorrow. As I use the snow blower, I sing the following song to stay focused .......

"Oh the weather outside is frightful, and my joints are not delightful. Since we got so much snow, I feel old, I feel cold, I feel old."  (you can guess the tune to which I sing this jingle). 

Three more sleeps until the first day of Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

A good one for all who appreciate grammar.

What do you call Santa's helpers?

Subordinate clauses.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Helping out a friend. [VIDEO]
> 
> Hope that #2 makes it to the NHL someday .............. they need players with his compassion.


That's fantastic.


----------



## SINC

This one is coming up on SAP over the holidays:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmKKaf2F6uk


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> This one is coming up on SAP over the holidays:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmKKaf2F6uk


Thanks for posting this here Don .... warm and touching moments ... for the holidays, and everydays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing dash cam moments.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Amazing dash cam moments.


Pleasant and surprising difference from the usual Russian dashcam videos one sees on the internet.


----------



## SINC

Yep, the human spirit is alive and well in spite of too many odds against it in some cases.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Pleasant and surprising difference from the usual Russian dashcam videos one sees on the internet.





SINC said:


> Yep, the human spirit is alive and well in spite of too many odds against it in some cases.


Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was outside shoveling. Very heavy snow. 20cm of snow and ice pellets is now being weighted down by sleet. Yuk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A good one for all who appreciate grammar.
> 
> What do you call Santa's helpers?
> 
> Subordinate clauses.


Snort. 

Ahh Christmas…
The time of year when so many sweet little dyslexic kids write letters to Satan. 


And one for the dog fans:











Hope all are doing OK in the Shang. I am still very busy and not able to visit as much. Maybe once we get into the new year.

Nice to see Karl in the Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Snort.
> 
> Ahh Christmas…
> The time of year when so many sweet little dyslexic kids write letters to Satan.
> 
> 
> And one for the dog fans:
> 
> View attachment 38777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all are doing OK in the Shang. I am still very busy and not able to visit as much. Maybe once we get into the new year.
> 
> Nice to see Karl in the Shang!




Good one, Kim. :clap::love2::clap:

Good to see you back in The Shang as well, albeit for just a moment. Bonne chance, mon amie, in having a less hectic year. Paix.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. Enjoying coffee before I get started on some cleaning and organizing.

I've been sorting and organizing pictures lately. I spent about an hour last night deleting stray pictures from my laptop and in the process, I found some drawings of mine that I don't remember doing. 

And I have no idea how I did them 

My sister is doing well. It will take a while for her to heal completely, but she's on the mend.

Hope you are all doing well, take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning Margaret, I too just need a coffee to jump start my heart as I have an appointment with the cardiologist this morning at 11:30 at the hospital. He wants to do a follow up examination after my tests back in the summer.

Marc, they must get winds in Norway like you folks do there as today's video on SAP will attest to as well as a golf tale involving the parish priest. Also don't miss our Saskatchewan Rider fan story. It will help you to understand why we Rider fans are the way we are.


----------



## CubaMark

Good day folks.... late riser here - house full of flu victims. I'm the only one vertical. Will spare you my annual rant about how frickin' cold it gets here in Mexico... Just stopped by because I came across of a photo of pups that Dr. G. might like to see..

I'm labelling this one: *Doxie Coastal Radar Defence*


----------



## eMacMan

Interesting read for those of us who grew up dreaming of being cowboys.

Stagecoach Drivers and Their Whips by Alton Pryor


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning. Enjoying coffee before I get started on some cleaning and organizing.
> 
> I've been sorting and organizing pictures lately. I spent about an hour last night deleting stray pictures from my laptop and in the process, I found some drawings of mine that I don't remember doing.
> 
> And I have no idea how I did them
> 
> My sister is doing well. It will take a while for her to heal completely, but she's on the mend.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well, take care, Margaret


Good to hear about you and your sister, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Good day folks.... late riser here - house full of flu victims. I'm the only one vertical. Will spare you my annual rant about how frickin' cold it gets here in Mexico... Just stopped by because I came across of a photo of pups that Dr. G. might like to see..
> 
> I'm labelling this one: *Doxie Coastal Radar Defence*


Good one, Mark. That is somewhat what our doxies look like when they are facing the wind.

How is Life treating you these days, mi amigo .............. other than playing doctor?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Interesting read for those of us who grew up dreaming of being cowboys.
> 
> Stagecoach Drivers and Their Whips by Alton Pryor


Interesting, Bob. Never did want to be a cowboy. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Margaret, I too just need a coffee to jump start my heart as I have an appointment with the cardiologist this morning at 11:30 at the hospital. He wants to do a follow up examination after my tests back in the summer.
> 
> Marc, they must get winds in Norway like you folks do there as today's video on SAP will attest to as well as a golf tale involving the parish priest. Also don't miss our Saskatchewan Rider fan story. It will help you to understand why we Rider fans are the way we are.


Don, those winds in the Norway clip are similar to what we are having here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Annual Halifax Kennel Club Dog Show - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Clover and her brother, Pip, are at the 2:25 mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a strange JFL gags I think you once used on SAP.

Smart Dog Drives Smart Car - YouTube


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that dog clip is a good one, but I have not used that one on SAP before. The one you are thinking of is likely the one where a dog was driving a mail truck, so I can use this one, merci.

My six month check up with the cardiologist went well yesterday and he now feels an annual check up will do in future. Now to see my GP this morning for my three month check up and prescription renewal. Then I will be free until April provided I do not get a call for my eye surgery prior to that.

Be sure to check out the little kid doing his trick shots on the SAP video today. The little guy is not only cute, he's simply amazing with a ball.


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> Nice to see Karl in the Shang!


Hi Kim, once in a while, one needs to take a brake from all the partisan jousting in the political and religious threads. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that dog clip is a good one, but I have not used that one on SAP before. The one you are thinking of is likely the one where a dog was driving a mail truck, so I can use this one, merci.
> 
> My 6 month check up with the cardiologist went well yesterday and he now feels an annual check up will do in future. Now to see my GP this morning for my three month check up and prescription renewal. Then I will be free until April provided I do not get a call for my eye surgery prior to that.
> 
> Be sure to check out the little kid doing his trick shots on SAP video today. The little guy is not only cute, he's simply amazing with a ball.


Morning, Don. Good to hear that your check up went well. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Hi Kim, once in a while, one needs to take a brake from all the partisan jousting in the political and religious threads. beejacon


Very true, Karl. This is why I started the Shangri-La Clubhouse thread as an oasis away from the chaos of other threads. No mods needed here .............. and the doxies protect us from harm.

How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## groovetube

good morning everyone. It's preparations this am to saddle up for a show in London, freezing rain is expected, so should be a tense drive, things always get bad as you head to London.

I had planned to leave after the show back, not in the mood for a no holds barred party that's likely with these guys, but weather may mean I'm stuck. Just saw the weather, it seems I have a choice between some freezing rain and few vehicles on the road, and tomorrow apparently a heavy snow/ice storm hits.

hmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning everyone. It's preparations this am to saddle up for a show in London, freezing rain is expected, so should be a tense drive, things always get bad as you head to London.
> 
> I had planned to leave after the show back, not in the mood for a no holds barred party that's likely with these guys, but weather may mean I'm stuck. Just saw the weather, it seems I have a choice between some freezing rain and few vehicles on the road, and tomorrow apparently a heavy snow/ice storm hits.
> 
> hmmm.


Morning, Tim. Good luck with your gig. Bon voyage, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I forgot to warn you about possible vertigo on SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I forgot to warn you about possible vertigo on SAP this morning.


Too late ..................... I am still recovering from the Machu Picchu Tour.

Great clip about Titus .............. amazing for a child his age.

Cute Hollywood Sq. piece as well.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Karl. This is why I started the Shangri-La Clubhouse thread as an oasis away from the chaos of other threads. No mods needed here .............. and the doxies protect us from harm.
> 
> How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


Hanging in there Dr.G, I'm considering getting a tactical doxie to protect us.


----------



## kps

groovetube said:


> good morning everyone. It's preparations this am to saddle up for a show in London, freezing rain is expected, so should be a tense drive, things always get bad as you head to London.
> 
> I had planned to leave after the show back, not in the mood for a no holds barred party that's likely with these guys, but weather may mean I'm stuck. Just saw the weather, it seems I have a choice between some freezing rain and few vehicles on the road, and tomorrow apparently a heavy snow/ice storm hits.
> 
> hmmm.


Drive carefully--grab a motel if it gets too bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Hanging in there Dr.G, I'm considering getting a tactical doxie to protect us.


Good to hear, Karl.

Yes, "tactical doxies" do protect one and all ........... especially the ones trained in the US.

Of course, here at the Cafe Chez Marc, we just hire chefs.


----------



## johnp

.... for a "tail-wagging" time!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful nearly full moon is rising in the eastern horizon. Tomorrow is the first day of winter ....................... c'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... for a "tail-wagging" time!!


Cute. Good one, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A beautiful nearly full moon is rising in the eastern horizon. Tomorrow is the first day of winter ....................... c'est la vie.



I wonder about what seems a bit odd and almost erroneous about calling tomorrow "the first day of winter" as so many do, but it definitely will be the date and time of the Winter Solstice.

Some sites get it correct, but not many:

"It is important to note that Earth does not move at a constant speed in its elliptical orbit. Therefore the seasons are not of equal length: the times taken for the sun to move from the vernal equinox to the summer solstice, to the autumnal equinox, to the winter solstice, and back to the vernal equinox are roughly 92.8, 93.6, 89.8 and 89.0 days respectively. The consolation in the northern hemisphere is that spring and summer last longer than autumn and winter (when the December solstice occurs).

The relative position of the Earth's axis to the sun changes during the cycle of seasons. This phenomenon is the reason why the sun’s height above the horizon changes throughout the year. It is also responsible for the seasons through controlling the intensity and duration of sunlight received at various locations around the planet. ..."

December solstice

ie: it marks the day and time of shortest amount of daylight in the northern hemispheres, which is actually half way between the potentially coldest days of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wonder about what seems a bit odd and almost erroneous about calling tomorrow "the first day of winter" as so many do, but it definitely will be the date and time of the Winter Solstice.
> 
> Some sites get it correct, but not many:
> 
> "It is important to note that Earth does not move at a constant speed in its elliptical orbit. Therefore the seasons are not of equal length: the times taken for the sun to move from the vernal equinox to the summer solstice, to the autumnal equinox, to the winter solstice, and back to the vernal equinox are roughly 92.8, 93.6, 89.8 and 89.0 days respectively. The consolation in the northern hemisphere is that spring and summer last longer than autumn and winter (when the December solstice occurs).
> 
> The relative position of the Earth's axis to the sun changes during the cycle of seasons. This phenomenon is the reason why the sun’s height above the horizon changes throughout the year. It is also responsible for the seasons through controlling the intensity and duration of sunlight received at various locations around the planet. ..."
> 
> December solstice
> 
> ie: it marks the day and time of shortest amount of daylight in the northern hemispheres, which is actually half way between the potentially coldest days of the year.


Well, at least we are now able to say "When will this Winter's snow ever end?" 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Incredibly Tiny Husky Puppy Learning To Howl Is The Most Inspirational Thing You'll See Today

Talk about cute .............. and not even a doxie pup.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up SAP and tomorrow's edition too. By the looks of the radar, you folks are getting some snow too. Catch the cool 16 year old Elvis on SAP's video this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished up SAP and tomorrow's edition too. By the looks of the radar, you folks are getting some snow too. Catch the cool 16 year old Elvis on SAP's video this morning.


Morning, Don. Yes, we have about 15cm of snow down so far, with another 10cm left to go. When it slows down a bit I shall take out the snow blower while it is still light. Ice pellets and sleet are forecast for this evening, which will make it very heavy.

Will check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

When This Lost Dog Was Found, Rescuers Had An Unexpected Surprise... - quickmeme

Don, some SAP material???


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning Dr. G. First day of winter eh? I propose a change in seasons. _Winter_ begins in October, _spring_ comes in April, _summer_ starts in June and ends in August. _September_ is football season.

We have tickets to see Welcome to Rory Allen's Tribute to the King Web Site tonight at the casino. He puts on a real nice concert and I'm looking forward to it. He's an Elvis tribute artist, but in my opinion he sings some of those songs better than Elvis ever did (did I just say that) 

In the meantime, I need to brave the cold to get to a grocery store ......


----------



## Dr.G.

Three Cheetah Brothers Play With a Baby Antelope Instead of Eating It

Don, still more SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Dr. G. First day of winter eh? I propose a change in seasons. _Winter_ begins in October, _spring_ comes in April, _summer_ starts in June and ends in August. _September_ is football season.
> 
> We have tickets to see Welcome to Rory Allen's Tribute to the King Web Site tonight at the casino. He puts on a real nice concert and I'm looking forward to it. He's an Elvis tribute artist, but in my opinion he sings some of those songs better than Elvis ever did (did I just say that)
> 
> In the meantime, I need to brave the cold to get to a grocery store ......


Morning, Margaret. Push everything ahead one month (e.g., Spring comes in late May), and you have our seasons here in St.John's.

Have fun at the concert.


----------



## Dr.G.

You Won't Believe Who Became Friends With This Lion... - quickmeme

Don, still more SAP material???


----------



## Dr.G.

Dogs Communicate Through Wagging Their Tails

Very interesting ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wonder about what seems a bit odd and almost erroneous about calling tomorrow "the first day of winter" as so many do, but it definitely will be the date and time of the Winter Solstice.
> 
> Some sites get it correct, but not many:
> 
> "It is important to note that Earth does not move at a constant speed in its elliptical orbit. Therefore the seasons are not of equal length: the times taken for the sun to move from the vernal equinox to the summer solstice, to the autumnal equinox, to the winter solstice, and back to the vernal equinox are roughly 92.8, 93.6, 89.8 and 89.0 days respectively. The consolation in the northern hemisphere is that spring and summer last longer than autumn and winter (when the December solstice occurs).
> 
> The relative position of the Earth's axis to the sun changes during the cycle of seasons. This phenomenon is the reason why the sun’s height above the horizon changes throughout the year. It is also responsible for the seasons through controlling the intensity and duration of sunlight received at various locations around the planet. ..."
> 
> December solstice
> 
> ie: it marks the day and time of shortest amount of daylight in the northern hemispheres, which is actually half way between the potentially coldest days of the year.


Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Good morning, I drove back after the show instead of using the hotel room provided, glad I did. The temps were 1 degree so the raining didn't freeze, and I woke up in my own bed with wife and kitties.

Grand morning, hope everyone is having one to


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Good morning, I drove back after the show instead of using the hotel room provided, glad I did. The temps were 1 degree so the raining didn't freeze, and I woke up in my own bed with wife and kitties.
> 
> Grand morning, hope everyone is having one to


Morning, Tim. Welcome back. Care for some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> When This Lost Dog Was Found, Rescuers Had An Unexpected Surprise... - quickmeme
> 
> Don, some SAP material???


Indeed it is, the others as well, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is, the others as well, merci.


Well, consider it my Christmas gifts to you on a slow news day for SAP. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, at least we are now able to say "When will this Winter's snow ever end?"
> 
> Paix, mon ami.



Maybe just make that Winter Weather with some of the miserable and cold weather it brings.

And from the local radio news, you have another nasty winter storm heading your way, which is also a bummer for my wife's friend who has a flight booked for her and her husband to Halifax, so it's questionable if the flight there will even happen. Bit of a winter weather bummer!!


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Dr. G. First day of winter eh? I propose a change in seasons. _Winter_ begins in October, _spring_ comes in April, _summer_ starts in June and ends in August. _September_ is football season.
> 
> We have tickets to see Welcome to Rory Allen's Tribute to the King Web Site tonight at the casino. He puts on a real nice concert and I'm looking forward to it. He's an Elvis tribute artist, but in my opinion he sings some of those songs better than Elvis ever did (did I just say that)
> 
> In the meantime, I need to brave the cold to get to a grocery store ......



I agree with changing the general inaccurate usage of "the First Day of ..." whatever season, and each one to me should start and end with equal days before and after the actual solstice or equinox.

There's nothing wrong with their names, but they just sure as h*ll are not the 'first day' of any season.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe just make that Winter Weather with some of the miserable and cold weather it brings.
> 
> And from the local radio news, you have another nasty winter storm heading your way, which is also a bummer for my wife's friend who has a flight booked for her and her husband to Halifax, so it's questionable if the flight there will even happen. Bit of a winter weather bummer!!


We have had about 25cm of light snow so far, and it is still snowing. Still, it is very light so I just push it to the side of the driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shovelled for the 4th time today. The snow is so light that it is like playing shuffle board to push it aside, and then use a scoop shovel to toss the flour-like snow into the garden. Deborah says that this is like Calgary snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up upon 4PM High Tea. I could use a freshly brewed pot of Sonal Special Herbal Tea. Anyone else interested in a cup or two?


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I agree with changing the general inaccurate usage of "the First Day of ..." whatever season, and each one to me should start and end with equal days before and after the actual solstice or equinox.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with their names, but they just sure as h*ll are not the 'first day' of any season.


Bingo, today should in fact be winter's mid point, not beginning. One look out my window tells me that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bingo, today should in fact be winter's mid point, not beginning. One look out my window tells me that.


See any Druids????

Luckily, the Druids held dachshunds in high regard.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. A pre-Christmas fun time at dim sum this morning. We took a 'Jean-made' Christmas card and small gift (a decorative pack of some bakery cookies) to the owner and staff, and shared a box of chocolates with our fellow diners. It was a surprise to everyone, lots of fun to do, and very well-received.

The owner (the head cook there) brought us a plate of sliced bbq and roast pork, as a Christmas gift/treat -- warm and sure tasty!

Some Christmas 'drink' shopping on the way back home -- it ws early, and we beat any crowds.

We're all set now for the holidays -- food & drink, and a few small gifts 'under-the-tree' to open Christmas morning, and to take to Christmas dinner later that day.

Cheers everyone ... hope you're all having a fine day.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Bingo, today should in fact be winter's mid point, not beginning. One look out my window tells me that.



Thanks Don and I appreciate your support and I think your name of Winter Mid-Point would do just fine.

Now to educate the rest and the media who generally insist on calling it 'the first day of...'!


Then we can start on the BS of "Daylight Savings Time" and its name!! 

Gheese, whoever came up with that name and I wish they could let me know what's 'saving' about it.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> See any Druids????
> 
> Luckily, the Druids held dachshunds in high regard.



There were lots of the late-comer Druids along with a lot of Pagans along with others out celebrating the Winter Solstice today for what it is, and it's not representative of the First Day of Winter and they don't see it as that anyway.

And yes, it seems that they did look after their Doxies well:


----------



## SINC

Not sure where we can put much more snow, considering there is a week left in Dec, and three more months of snow to come.


----------



## pm-r

Well it least looks very nice with the sun shining and the blue sky in your photo.

Definitely is going to be a white Christmas for you.


----------



## Rps

We'll we had snow earlier this week but the rains have washed most of the six inches we got away. We are planning on flying to Quebec City tomorrow, but since we have to stop in Toronto we may have a cancelled flight on our hands with the threat if heavy ice there. Don't leave until late afternoon tomorrow so we are hopeful things will warm up. Will take rain over snow Marc, Don and all others in the Great White North.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> How is Life treating you these days, mi amigo .............. other than playing doctor?


Busy as heck, Marc. In lieu of decent academic opportunities, I've been doing the freelance translation gig pretty much full-time. I've been offered a position as the "official" on-staff translator with the doctoral programme at the largest university in the city, which I may accept... if nothing else, for the regular income and benefits (health, retirement plan, etc.). If I'm still going to be stuck in this country, guess I might as well embrace it. I do have concerns over the change in routine - I'm anticipating that it would mean less monthly income and less free time to be with my family, but... we'll see how it goes. Hopefully I can use this as a "foot in the door" to wiggle my way into some teaching duties...


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. A pre-Christmas fun time at dim sum this morning. We took a 'Jean-made' Christmas card and small gift (a decorative pack of some bakery cookies) to the owner and staff, and shared a box of chocolates with our fellow diners. It was a surprise to everyone, lots of fun to do, and very well-received.
> 
> The owner (the head cook there) brought us a plate of sliced bbq and roast pork, as a Christmas gift/treat -- warm and sure tasty!
> 
> Some Christmas 'drink' shopping on the way back home -- it ws early, and we beat any crowds.
> 
> We're all set now for the holidays -- food & drink, and a few small gifts 'under-the-tree' to open Christmas morning, and to take to Christmas dinner later that day.
> 
> Cheers everyone ... hope you're all having a fine day.


Evening, John. Sounds as if you are all set for Christmas. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> There were lots of the late-comer Druids along with a lot of Pagans along with others out celebrating the Winter Solstice today for what it is, and it's not representative of the First Day of Winter and they don't see it as that anyway.
> 
> And yes, it seems that they did look after their Doxies well:


Good one, Patrick. :clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We'll we had snow earlier this week but the rains have washed most of the six inches we got away. We are planning on flying to Quebec City tomorrow, but since we have to stop in Toronto we may have a cancelled flight on our hands with the threat if heavy ice there. Don't leave until late afternoon tomorrow so we are hopeful things will warm up. Will take rain over snow Marc, Don and all others in the Great White North.


Evening, Rp. I am with you re rain over snow ............... just not now, in that there will be an ice cover for all of our snow today. Still, I have been out five times today doing our driveway and back deck, and the driveways of a few neighbors who are out shopping. Better to do this every 5-7cm than to try and do it all at once.

Good luck with your flight connections. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Busy as heck, Marc. In lieu of decent academic opportunities, I've been doing the freelance translation gig pretty much full-time. I've been offered a position as the "official" on-staff translator with the doctoral programme at the largest university in the city, which I may accept... if nothing else, for the regular income and benefits (health, retirement plan, etc.). If I'm still going to be stuck in this country, guess I might as well embrace it. I do have concerns over the change in routine - I'm anticipating that it would mean less monthly income and less free time to be with my family, but... we'll see how it goes. Hopefully I can use this as a "foot in the door" to wiggle my way into some teaching duties...


This sounds promising, Mark. Good luck, mi amigo. Make sure that "foot in the door" helps you to land a teaching position.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall get some coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Today on SAP, a famous Christmas song is all about bullying? Say it isn't so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

I hope everybody is well. For some reason I was wondering about Caman and how he was doing? Anyone heard from him lately? I guess I could send him a p.m. and find out myself.

I am, er, I _should be _getting ready for Christmas and Christmas eve dinner for family and friends at my house, but somehow, I'm motivation challenged this morning. Seems much more important to surf the net and drink Tim Horton's. 

I have about 6 days worth of deeds to accomplish before Christmas day, so no problem, I'll just have to unfold time a bit as I go or work in hyper speed. 

Speaking of hyper speed, here's an addition to the doggie collection:







May the Fido be with you!


----------



## CubaMark

Buenos Días, todos!

hot chocolate+coffee already in our tummies... hot fruit punch just about ready. Liquid breakfast so far... have to see what's hiding in the back of the cupboard  

One of the things I miss down here in Mexico is our traditional family turkey dinner at Xmastime...


----------



## KC4

CubaMark said:


> Buenos Días, todos!
> 
> hot chocolate+coffee already in our tummies... hot fruit punch just about ready. Liquid breakfast so far... have to see what's hiding in the back of the cupboard
> 
> One of the things I miss down here in Mexico is our traditional family turkey dinner at Xmastime...


Sounds great Mark.

Funnily, one of the things I miss about Houston, is the grilled tamales for Christmas breakfast. 

Friends send me the Abuelita and (even better) Mayordomo tablets, but the tamales don't mail well. Yes, I can make them myself, but sheesh, that would require even more major time unfolding.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> I hope everybody is well. For some reason I was wondering about Caman and how he was doing? Anyone heard from him lately? I guess I could send him a p.m. and find out myself.
> 
> I am, er, I _should be _getting ready for Christmas and Christmas eve dinner for family and friends at my house, but somehow, I'm motivation challenged this morning. Seems much more important to surf the net and drink Tim Horton's.
> 
> I have about 6 days worth of deeds to accomplish before Christmas day, so no problem, I'll just have to unfold time a bit as I go or work in hyper speed.
> 
> Speaking of hyper speed, here's an addition to the doggie collection:
> View attachment 38946
> 
> May the Fido be with you!


Cool pics, Kim. May the fido be with you as well.

Caman is alive and well from his last few postings here in The Shang.

Deborah and I gave it a push and got our tree yesterday and decorated it this morning. So, all is ready here.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Buenos Días, todos!
> 
> hot chocolate+coffee already in our tummies... hot fruit punch just about ready. Liquid breakfast so far... have to see what's hiding in the back of the cupboard
> 
> One of the things I miss down here in Mexico is our traditional family turkey dinner at Xmastime...


Sounds good, Mark. Who knows, but someday we shall meet in beautiful Nova Scotia. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Good evening dear friends.
i hope ye and yours are well and geared up for the holidays
in the best of ways.  

Indeed, I am very much alive and even kicking. 
Just back from Xmas food shopping, filling the cupboards with
food and replacing the eery Edgar Allen Poe swishing sound the
cupboard doors make when stock goes low-low. 
And of course adding a few touches of Xmas goodies to them
and the fridge. Yum-yum has a place in our home at this time of year. 

Unfortunately Tina won't be here until new years eve, 
but then there will be a wee party, her, I and a nice dinner. :love2:
Praying for her safe arrival and contemplating that happiness has
finally found its way to me.  Not a day too soon. :love2: :clap:


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> Buenos Días, todos!
> 
> hot chocolate+coffee already in our tummies... hot fruit punch just about ready. Liquid breakfast so far... have to see what's hiding in the back of the cupboard
> 
> One of the things I miss down here in Mexico is our traditional family turkey dinner at Xmastime...



The chocolate+coffee sounds good which I often mix with my morning drink, but this morning I added eggnog instead of the chocolate. Quite yummy and Christmasy.

But why no traditional family turkey dinner??? There doesn't seem to be any shortage in Mexico:

WorldPoultry - Mexico: Turkey is not just for Christmas


----------



## friend

Oh great.
I got a surprise xmas gift.
It's either the flue or a common cold.
Yey! XX)


----------



## johnp

friend said:


> Oh great. I got a surprise xmas gift. It's either the flue or a common cold. Yey! XX)


Caman ... Yuck!! either one is not good or fun to have at any time, but especially not so at this time of the year. Good wishes that it's not bad, and passes soon!!


----------



## friend

Thanks John.
Well I have to get rid of it until the 31st
when my beloved Tina arrives.
Don't want to start our new life together with clogged up system.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening dear friends.
> i hope ye and yours are well and geared up for the holidays
> in the best of ways.
> 
> Indeed, I am very much alive and even kicking.
> Just back from Xmas food shopping, filling the cupboards with
> food and replacing the eery Edgar Allen Poe swishing sound the
> cupboard doors make when stock goes low-low.
> And of course adding a few touches of Xmas goodies to them
> and the fridge. Yum-yum has a place in our home at this time of year.
> 
> Unfortunately Tina won't be here until new years eve,
> but then there will be a wee party, her, I and a nice dinner. :love2:
> Praying for her safe arrival and contemplating that happiness has
> finally found its way to me.  Not a day too soon. :love2: :clap:


Evening, Caman. With Tina's arrival on new year's eve, what a grand way to ring in the new year. Good luck, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did my "snow shoveling fairy" bit once again for neighbors who were out shopping. I would love to see their faces when they arrive to a newly shoveled driveway, but then it would not be a snow fairy surprise.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Caman. With Tina's arrival on new year's eve, what a grand way to ring in the new year. Good luck, my friend. Peace.


Thanks Marc.

Yes indeed.
I'm hoping that 2014 will be our year. :clap:
A lot of things will happen in the culture sector for me
and Tina will be a vital part of it all. :love2:
And we will be going into the new years as a family too.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> Yes indeed.
> I'm hoping that 2014 will be our year. :clap:
> A lot of things will happen in the culture sector for me
> and Tina will be a vital part of it all. :love2:
> And we will be going into the new years as a family too.


Good to hear, Caman. Family is the best partnership.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute and amazing.

Distraction: Teensy puppy learns to walk - CNN.com Video

Distraction: Best golf shot ever - CNN.com Video


----------



## friend

Nite Marc.


----------



## friend

http://www.ehmac.ca/images/attach/gif.gif


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> http://www.ehmac.ca/images/attach/gif.gif


Good night, my friend. Sleep well.


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> The chocolate+coffee sounds good which I often mix with my morning drink, but this morning I added eggnog instead of the chocolate. Quite yummy and Christmasy.


One of my first discoveries upon arriving here - Rompope - whereas in Canada we tend to add rum to eggnog, Mexico just adds it from the get-go. It's a bit too sweet for my taste, so we've taken to adding 7-year old Havana Club rum to our hot fruit _ponche_ instead...  :heybaby:



pm-r said:


> But why no traditional family turkey dinner??? There doesn't seem to be any shortage in Mexico:


My wife's family is small-town Mexican traditionalist... it's tamales all the way... which is fine, I'm a fan, but I miss my roasted bird, man. Maybe I'll hit the grocery store after Boxing Day to see if there's a small one left over (at a discount!) and do one up for next weekend... It's just quite a bit of effort for pretty much only me!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> One of my first discoveries upon arriving here - Rompope - whereas in Canada we tend to add rum to eggnog, Mexico just adds it from the get-go. It's a bit too sweet for my taste, so we've taken to adding 7-year old Havana Club rum to our hot fruit _ponche_ instead...  :heybaby:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's family is small-town Mexican traditionalist... it's tamales all the way... which is fine, I'm a fan, but I miss my roasted bird, man. Maybe I'll hit the grocery store after Boxing Day to see if there's a small one left over (at a discount!) and do one up for next weekend... It's just quite a bit of effort for pretty much only me!


¡Feliz Navidad, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for breakfast and some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Not sure about down there CM, but here you can buy turkey parts. If that is the case there, try roasting a breast, much less trouble.

Morning all, just got SAP up with a video of a man thanked for rescuing children from a Nazi war camp that is quite surprising. Also some comments on that Rudolph story yesterday and more.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure about down there CM, but here you can buy turkey parts. If that is the case there, try roasting a breast, much less trouble.
> 
> Morning all, just got SAP up with a video of a man thanked for rescuing children from a Nazi war camp that is quite surprising. Also some comments on that Rudolph story yesterday and more.


A fine idea, Don. Will certainly look into SAP this morning.

Hopefully, you and Ann will stay safe on the slippery sidewalks. Did she not fall last year?


----------



## SINC

It was the year before last Marc, and it left a permanent issue with her knee. She now has to go up and down stairs one step at a time.

I have three camping friends coming over this afternoon for a Christmas drink and in true camping style, we always have it in the motor home. That means I will have to get out there about 10 this morning and fire up the gas furnace (and the electric furnace too) so it will be warm and toasty by 2:00. A pain to be sure, but our tradition nevertheless.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning all. Today is Christmas at my son's house. I'm the sole representative from our side so I have to be on my best behavior.

Duck Dynasty has been stricken from the list of conversation starters. It will be that kind of day.

So I'll fortify myself with some coffee and a sticky bun if there are any left.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning all. Today is Christmas at my son's house. I'm the sole representative from our side so I have to be on my best behavior.
> 
> Duck Dynasty has been stricken from the list of conversation starters. It will be that kind of day.
> 
> So I'll fortify myself with some coffee and a sticky bun if there are any left.


Morning, Margaret. I shall brew some fresh coffee for you, and the sticky buns are just coming out of the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Not sure about down there CM, but here you can buy turkey parts. If that is the case there, try roasting a breast, much less trouble.
> ... ... ...



That reminds me of a very confirmed bachelor whose Christmas dinner consisted of sliced turkey breast meat from the deli, a box of stove top stuffing, a can of cranberry sauce and a can of turkey gravy. I don't recall if he had vegetables or not, but it was enjoyed by all.

Maybe all the booze he also provided had something to do with everyone's enjoyment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Patrick. How are you today?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Patrick. How are you today?



Doing well thanks Marc and avoiding all the horrible winter weather those to the east of us are getting.

We had about an inch of snow a few days ago, but it's pretty well all gone.

A nice sunny day here today, so I shall get out for my walk a bit later this early afternoon.

Have a good day even if you are well into the afternoon there about now.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Doing well thanks Marc and avoiding all the horrible winter weather those to the east of us are getting. We had about an inch of snow a few days ago, but it's pretty well all gone. A nice sunny day here today, so I shall get out for my walk a bit later this early afternoon.


Good to hear Patrick. We're still overcast here, and having a shower ... but sure mild, at 9C at present. Forecast calls for some clearing, but it will likely be a touch breezy, by the sounds of it. 
Enjoy your walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Doing well thanks Marc and avoiding all the horrible winter weather those to the east of us are getting.
> 
> We had about an inch of snow a few days ago, but it's pretty well all gone.
> 
> A nice sunny day here today, so I shall get out for my walk a bit later this early afternoon.
> 
> Have a good day even if you are well into the afternoon there about now.


Good to hear, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good to hear Patrick. We're still overcast here, and having a shower ... but sure mild, at 9C at present. Forecast calls for some clearing, but it will likely be a touch breezy, by the sounds of it.
> Enjoy your walk.


Good to hear, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up to 4PM ............. time for some Sonal Special Herbal Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. With memories of New Brunswick, I made a tortiere pie for our dinner yesterday. This one was not made as totally from scratch as previously-made pies - I bought the pastry shells, and ground meats (didn't grind my own) this time. Though the recipe followed was 'touted' as traditional for Quebec (the same recipe used for the previous pies as well), it tasted much as I fondly-remember from the good-many purchases made from a bakery when I lived in Moncton, NB. 

And we have leftovers to enjoy for dinner ... with some fresh veggies, we'll be good to go for today. Yea!!

Anyone else into doing a tourtiere pie at this time of year? Or anytime?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all. With memories of New Brunswick, I made a tortiere pie for our dinner yesterday. This one was not made as totally from scratch as previously-made pies - I bought the pastry shells, and ground meats (didn't grind my own) this time. Though the recipe followed was 'touted' as traditional for Quebec (the same recipe used for the previous pies as well), it tasted much as I fondly-remember from the good-many purchases made from a bakery when I lived in Moncton, NB.
> 
> And we have leftovers to enjoy for dinner ... with some fresh veggies, we'll be good to go for today. Yea!!
> 
> Anyone else into doing a tourtiere pie at this time of year? Or anytime?


Sounds like a fine meal, John. I had one years ago.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a fine meal, John. I had one years ago.


You will be exposed to some of the Acadian-French 'delights' when you get to the Maritimes.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> You will be exposed to some of the Acadian-French 'delights' when you get to the Maritimes.


True. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend




----------



## pm-r

Hmmm... I think we may all know where this photo possibly came from and it sure looks like it was from somewhere on the east coast looking at the crab variety... but there's a definitive lack of snow on the ground so it must have been taken in a warmer time of the year. 

It also looks like it must be a night crawler attacker as well, but the Doxie will defend and protect all.


----------



## tilt

A very Merry Christmas to all and a very happy and prosperous new year too 

I just heard about the massive ice-storm in the GTA and further East that brought not just a White Christmas but an extremely cold one due to the power outages. I hope everyone is OK and that no one has suffered any major damage to their homes.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


>


Good night, Caman ................ although you might be getting up by now.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... I think we may all know where this photo possibly came from and it sure looks like it was from somewhere on the east coast looking at the crab variety... but there's a definitive lack of snow on the ground so it must have been taken in a warmer time of the year.
> 
> It also looks like it must be a night crawler attacker as well, but the Doxie will defend and protect all.


Patrick, "death before dishonor" is the creed of the dachshund.


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> A very Merry Christmas to all and a very happy and prosperous new year too
> 
> I just heard about the massive ice-storm in the GTA and further East that brought not just a White Christmas but an extremely cold one due to the power outages. I hope everyone is OK and that no one has suffered any major damage to their homes.
> 
> Cheers


To you as well, Mohan. Yes, the GTA and parts of the Maritimes have been hit hard. So, no deaths, but damage is severe.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some coffee ................. or, would anyone like some eggnog?


----------



## CubaMark

Slobberin' Doxies, Dr. G.! Only three hours of sleep? Newfoundland's time zones out of whack? I'm pounding away on a last-minute, rush-translation job, so sleep is eluding me this night. So coffee would be welcome, indeed...


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Slobberin' Doxies, Dr. G.! Only three hours of sleep? Newfoundland's time zones out of whack? I'm pounding away on a last-minute, rush-translation job, so sleep is eluding me this night. So coffee would be welcome, indeed...


Morning, Mark. Lots of shoveling and snow blowing, in that two neighbors have gone away until next week and there is lots of snow to clear. I did what I could by hand and not that 8AM is past, I am able to use the snow blower.

Hope this finds you and your family well, and at peace. Pax, mi amigo.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, is ehMac ever slow today. I hope someone fixes it before the day is out or we will have little action here over the next few days.

A must watch video on SAP this morning as a state trooper tells of a small miracle that happened to him on a Christmas Eve. 

Merry Christmas to one and all in case ehMac tanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, is ehMac ever slow today. I hope someone fixes it before the day is out or we will have little action here over the next few days.
> 
> A must watch video on SAP this morning as a state trooper tells of a small miracle that happened to him on a Christmas Eve.
> 
> Merry Christmas to one and all in case ehMac tanks.


Same to you and Ann and Tao, et al, Don. Stay warm, healthy and happy. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> .... Merry Christmas to one and all in case ehMac tanks.


... and back to you and yours Don .... have a great day!!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning gents, is ehMac ever slow today. I hope someone fixes it before the day is out or we will have little action here over the next few days.
> ... ...
> 
> Merry Christmas to one and all in case ehMac tanks.



Same to you Don and it seems that ehmac is behaving itself so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... and back to you and yours Don .... have a great day!!!





pm-r said:


> Same to you Don and it seems that ehmac is behaving itself so far.


Ditto, John and Patrick. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our traditional Christmas Eve party for neighbors and friends starts in a couple of hours. So, if I am not back online tonight, may all of the Shang Gang have a merry Christmas, a healthy and happy holiday season, and may we all be back soon to share our friendship. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Our traditional Christmas Eve party for neighbors and friends starts in a couple of hours. So, if I am not back online tonight, may all of the Shang Gang have a merry Christmas, a healthy and happy holiday season, and may we all be back soon to share our friendship. Paix, mes amis.


Thanks Marc ... and to you and yours, we wish the same good wishes & cheers!!!


----------



## groovetube

Merry Christmas to you too Marc and others, I'll be doing turkey duty tomorrow for my sister and all the kids here, and on Thursday and staying a couple days up at my parents to help our with driving to hospital procedures for mom and other needed things.

Hope evryone has a safe and good celebration of whatever variety.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... and to you and yours, we wish the same good wishes & cheers!!!


Merci, John. Merry Christmas to you and Jean. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Marc and others, I'll be doing turkey duty tomorrow for my sister and all the kids here, and on Thursday and staying a couple days up at my parents to help our with driving to hospital procedures for mom and other needed things.
> 
> Hope evryone has a safe and good celebration of whatever variety.


Merry Christmas to you as well, Tim. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas to one and all in our extended Shang family. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Merry Christmas. What do each of you want for breakfast this morning???


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Merry Christmas. What do each of you want for breakfast this morning???


Good morning Marc. I'm enjoying coffee from my new Keurig coffee maker this morning and a nice omelet on a bun would taste pretty good to accompany it.

How is your weather today? I don't have tv, so I miss most of the weather news and other than some bitterly cold days, we miss most of the weather excitement too. 

We celebrated with extended family on Monday and today is reserved for my son and his wife and kids to be together to enjoy each other and heal after a small rift a couple of years ago. I'm curling up with a couple of good books and old movies. 

We heard and felt the explosion at the refinery yesterday. Thankfully nobody was hurt.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## groovetube

morning everyone, and happy day to you all. Breakfast sounds good, after a couple coffees, time to prepare the turkey and get cooking like a madman here!


----------



## friend

Merry Christmas me friends.
Have a great holiday.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for all your greetings.

All the best and a Great Christmas Greeting to all.

I hope everyone keeps safe and sound, happy and healthy.


----------



## SINC

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## johnp

"Merry Christmas" to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning Marc. I'm enjoying coffee from my new Keurig coffee maker this morning and a nice omelet on a bun would taste pretty good to accompany it.
> 
> How is your weather today? I don't have tv, so I miss most of the weather news and other than some bitterly cold days, we miss most of the weather excitement too.
> 
> We celebrated with extended family on Monday and today is reserved for my son and his wife and kids to be together to enjoy each other and heal after a small rift a couple of years ago. I'm curling up with a couple of good books and old movies.
> 
> We heard and felt the explosion at the refinery yesterday. Thankfully nobody was hurt.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Morning, Margaret. Coffee and an omelette coming right up.

We received just over 45cm of fresh light snow. The snow blower was able to handle it because it was so light, but the extreme depth of the snow made things go slowly. Still, I was able to do my driveway and the driveways of two neighbors who are away in just about two hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas Margaret, Tim, Caman, Patrick, John and Don.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ... ...
> We received just over 45cm of fresh light snow. The snow blower was able to handle it because it was so light, but the extreme depth of the snow made things go slowly. Still, I was able to do my driveway and the driveways of two neighbors who are away in just about two hours.



It sounds to me like your snow blower can be a real back saver and a heart attack preventer that so many seem to get hit with.

You could always come out to the wet coast - it's all pretty green out here as you were dreaming for. And it's not even raining.


----------



## KC4

Merry Christmas Shang Gang!


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> Merry Christmas Shang Gang!


Ditto, here…Merry Christmas…every one.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sounds to me like your snow blower can be a real back saver and a heart attack preventer that so many seem to get hit with.
> 
> You could always come out to the wet coast - it's all pretty green out here as you were dreaming for. And it's not even raining.


Very true, Patrick. We cannot afford the "wet coast", but we shall survive this winter in St. John's before we move to Lunenburg, NS. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Merry Christmas Shang Gang!


Merry Christmas, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Ditto, here…Merry Christmas…every one.


Same to you, Karl. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any requests for a Boxing Day Breakfast???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks but I am still stuffed after unstuffing the turkey at supper last night.  

You have to see the SAP video today as puppies and kittens tackle mirrors for the first time. Also a great Christmas lights idea in 'the things that people send us'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks but I am still stuffed after unstuffing the turkey at supper last night.
> 
> You have to see the SAP video today as puppies and kittens tackle mirrors for the first time. Also a great Christmas lights idea in 'the things that people send us'.


Afternoon, Don. Loved that clip about the dogs and cats seeing their image in the mirror. :lmao::clap::love2::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Millions of Flamingos Flock Together in This Giant Colony

Don, some SAP material


----------



## groovetube

Afternoon everyone. Turkey turned out brilliant, a great dinner with family. Today is couch potato day, not going to even think about shopping out there in that insanity.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. A fine Christmas Day, followed by a little (stress "little"!!) Boxing Day 'madness' this morning (picked up a few dvd's at local Wally-Mart. Will relax the rest of the day away -- and enjoy a little of the "good stuff" (grog) received for Christmas!!

Hope Boxing Day find's everyone well.


----------



## SINC

I brined our turkey for the first time. Wow! What a difference. Will do that again for sure. So tender, so juicy, so good!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Afternoon everyone. Turkey turned out brilliant, a great dinner with family. Today is couch potato day, not going to even think about shopping out there in that insanity.


Sounds like a fine plan, Tim.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/Afternoon all. A fine Christmas Day, followed by a little (stress "little"!!) Boxing Day 'madness' this morning (picked up a few dvd's at local Wally-Mart. Will relax the rest of the day away -- and enjoy a little of the "good stuff" (grog) received for Christmas!!
> 
> Hope Boxing Day find's everyone well.


Again, sounds like a fine plan, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I brined our turkey for the first time. Wow! What a difference. Will do that again for sure. So tender, so juicy, so good!


Don, Deborah has been brining our turkey for the past five years and swears that she will never go back to her old way of making a turkey.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Peace, my friend.


----------



## groovetube

I will have to investigate brining the next time. I'm really enjoying being the family cook and for friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I will have to investigate brining the next time. I'm really enjoying being the family cook and for friends.


According to my wife, Tim, try it once and you will never go back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> I will have to investigate brining the next time. I'm really enjoying being the family cook and for friends.



My niece and especially her avid cooking husband have been doing the brined turkey etc. thing with his elaborate Greenegg cooker setup for years which we hear is just so delicious, but we have yet to witness, regardless of our hints.

But don't ever use a Kosher prepared turkey to brine, which I'm told was an over-salted disaster!!

Meanwhile, we were entertained at my cousins with her son's Prime Rib 14 lb roast which was so tender and juicy flavourful that could be cut with a fork, and yes he paid $183.00 for it and thought he was overcharged.

Not so it seems for top end dry aged beef that was slow roasted in proper prime rib fashion.

In my 70 plus years, I have never encountered such tender and flavourful beef.

A wonderful Christmas dinner.

And now, we just finished our Christmas family Boxing Day dinner of ham etc. which was also good and delicious.

The trifle and all the sweet desert treats and wine suited me as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I used chef Michael Smith's recipe for brine which is simple, for each one gallon of cold water, one cup of salt and one cup of brown sugar. It took three gallons of ice water to cover our turkey so that of course took three cups each of salt and brown sugar. Unless you want to pay through the nose for a fresh turkey, (one here cost about $70), you have to slowly thaw a frozen bird over a few days in a picnic cooler being sure you use freezer packs to keep it nicely chilled as it thaws. Then the night before use when it is completely thawed, put it in the ice cold brine, add freezer packs placed in plastic freezer bags so as not to contaminate them, or you can add bagged ice to the brine. I used a picnic/beer cooler as a container for the brine. It's a long process with a frozen bird, but oh so worth it. 

Today on SAP, a new international symbol for marriage, a video of the Sugar Plum Fairy played on the glass harp and humour with the name game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Deborah buys a fresh turkey from a local farmer, so we don't have to go through the defreezing process. She brines it in a huge plastic bag into which she adds her brine mix. We move the bag around every couple of hour to mix the brine mixture. Then, when all is ready to cook, we put the bag in the sink, cut open a hole to allow the brine to go down the drain, and then place the turkey in the roasting pan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A light breakfast today. I have been outside once already to shovel a spot for the doxies. 10cm of wet snow is down since early this morning and the winds are whipping it around every which way. At this rate we are going to get way more than the forecasted 20cm of snow by the time it ends sometime tonight. Luckily, my snowblower has a head light on it to help me use it at night.


----------



## kps

Morning Marc, hope you're enjoying the Holidays.

Mine were interesting;
first I bought one of these to make Christmas prep easier










Then I started to use it:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Then I ended up with a blood stained bandage and a tetanus shot at the emergency on Christmas day. We never found the chunk I sliced off. lol










Hope everyone had a safe and joyous Holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Karl. Sorry to hear of your "loss". Looks like an interesting device, however.


----------



## SINC

I've had a mandolin for 20 years and use it often. Only thing is, I ALWAYS use the small holding tool provided and have never cut myself.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> I've had a mandolin for 20 years and use it often. Only thing is, I ALWAYS use the small holding tool provided and have never cut myself.


doesn't work with carrots when in a vertical position and on top of that, wife asks for a bias cut.I was almost done and that was the last cut for that carrot too. Because of the bias it was the thumb that came first and not the carrot.


----------



## groovetube

Emergency on Christmas Day! Ouch. Well I hope all is well and you managed to have a decent one despite the accident!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Just finished snow blowing my driveway and the driveway of three neighbors. It was a joint neighborhood effort where the snow blower did the major work and people then followed behind me to clean up whatever was left and even things out. I am pooped to say the least. Still, it needed to be done since today's 20cm of wet snow is going to be repeated on Monday. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I've had a mandolin for 20 years and use it often. Only thing is, I ALWAYS use the small holding tool provided and have never cut myself.



Besides using the holding tool, my son and his wife also use a pair of Kevlar Cut-Resistant Gloves.

Something his mother-in -law wishes she had used after slicing her hand just before Christmas. She returned it to the store and found using a good knife was better anyway.

The way that guy in the video was using his scared the **it out of me. Crazy demo!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Just finished snow blowing my driveway and the driveway of three neighbors. It was a joint neighborhood effort where the snow blower did the major work and people then followed behind me to clean up whatever was left and even things out. I am pooped to say the least. Still, it needed to be done since today's 20cm of wet snow is going to be repeated on Monday. We shall see.



It sounds like you all earned and deserve a nice big stiff drink Marc. And maybe a nice crackling fireplace fire to go with it.


----------



## kps

groovetube said:


> Emergency on Christmas Day! Ouch. Well I hope all is well and you managed to have a decent one despite the accident!


I was in and out in 45min. just before I left the treatment room I told them to have the defibrillator standing by...


----------



## kps

pm-r said:


> Besides using the holding tool, my son and his wife also use a pair of Kevlar Cut-Resistant Gloves.
> 
> Something his mother-in -law wishes she had used after slicing her hand just before Christmas. She returned it to the store and found using a good knife was better anyway.
> 
> The way that guy in the video was using his scared the **it out of me. Crazy demo!!


Tightens up the sphincter, watching that dude, don't it?


----------



## friend

Good evening ladies and gentlemen.

Sitting here at midnight and contemplating the arrival of my beloved Tina.
Less then 6 hours and three days left and I can't believe my lonely days
will soon be over. I have waited for this day for so many years, to be able
to spend my life with a person that actually loves me and that I know is
worthy of all that love I have saved in my heart for someone wonderful. :love2::clap:
I had to put on a spacesuit because I'm over the moon. 
I hope the kids will feel calmer and happier with a woman in the house.
I know that I will.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sounds like you all earned and deserve a nice big stiff drink Marc. And maybe a nice crackling fireplace fire to go with it.


Thanks, Patrick. Had a couple of glasses of heart-friendly red wine. I am stiff and sore, but shall recover in time for Monday's blast of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good evening ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Sitting here at midnight and contemplating the arrival of my beloved Tina.
> Less then 6 hours and three days left and I can't believe my lonely days
> will soon be over. I have waited for this day for so many years, to be able
> to spend my life with a person that actually loves me and that I know is
> worthy of all that love I have saved in my heart for someone wonderful. :love2::clap:
> I had to put on a spacesuit because I'm over the moon.
> I hope the kids will feel calmer and happier with a woman in the house.
> I know that I will.


Good luck, my friend. You have earned a bit of happiness in your life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Morning Marc, hope you're enjoying the Holidays.
> 
> Mine were interesting;
> first I bought one of these to make Christmas prep easier
> 
> Then I started to use it:
> 
> Then I ended up with a blood stained bandage and a tetanus shot at the emergency on Christmas day. We never found the chunk I sliced off. lol
> 
> .


Ouch Karl. That's going to be sore for a while.


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> Good evening ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Sitting here at midnight and contemplating the arrival of my beloved Tina.
> Less then 6 hours and three days left and I can't believe my lonely days
> will soon be over. I have waited for this day for so many years, to be able
> to spend my life with a person that actually loves me and that I know is
> worthy of all that love I have saved in my heart for someone wonderful. :love2::clap:
> I had to put on a spacesuit because I'm over the moon.
> I hope the kids will feel calmer and happier with a woman in the house.
> I know that I will.


Sounds good Caman. Hope your visit goes just as you hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sounds good Caman. Hope your visit goes just as you hope.


We all hope this, Kim.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## friend

Good morning all.


----------



## friend

I agree with Kim: Ouch Karl. 
Hope it will be ok soon.



KC4 said:


> Sounds good Caman. Hope your visit goes just as you hope.


Hi Kim.
Nope, no visit.
This time she is staying, she is moving here. 



Dr.G. said:


> We all hope this, Kim.


Thanks Marc.


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> Ouch Karl. That's going to be sore for a while.


I'm surprised how fast it's healing. Hope you had a good Christmas. Kim.


----------



## kps

friend said:


> I agree with Kim: Ouch Karl.
> Hope it will be ok soon.


Thanks, it's on the mend. Enjoy your trip over the moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.


Morning, Caman. Care for some breakfast and freshly brewed coffee at The Café Chez Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Karl. Glad to hear that you are on the mend.


----------



## SINC

Morning Gents! If you like nostalgia and poetry too SAP has it today in a poem called Life was better in black and white'. Also a look at the new flat light bulbs and a 57 Merc Turnpike Cruiser.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Gents! If you like nostalgia and poetry too SAP has it today in a poem called Life was better in black and white'. Also a look at the new flat light bulbs and a 57 Merc Turnpike Cruiser.


Morning, Don. True, "Life was better in black and white!". Those Phillips light bulbs are unique.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!


Dr.G. said:


> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Not too bad, thanks Marc. I am treating myself to a rare Saturday morning off from the office. We closed it over the last few days except for inventory and emergency service. How was your Christmas?


friend said:


> Hi Kim.
> Nope, no visit.
> This time she is staying, she is moving here.


Even better! Enjoy!



kps said:


> I'm surprised how fast it's healing. Hope you had a good Christmas. Kim.


Yes, thanks, all considered, I did have a good Christmas. I'm glad your thumb is healing fast. One doesn't realize how much they use their thumb until it's injured. Maybe order in for New Year's dinner?



Dr.G. said:


> Care for some breakfast and freshly brewed coffee at The Café Chez Marc?


Yes please! Blueberry waffles and coffee, si vous plait! But, not in the same dish. 


SINC said:


> Morning Gents! If you like nostalgia and poetry too SAP has it today in a poem called Life was better in black and white'. Also a look at the new flat light bulbs and a 57 Merc Turnpike Cruiser.


Heading to SAP soon!


----------



## KC4

Don: I got a chuckle out of the tool usage quip. I even know what a bearing race is, now.


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. Back from Saturday morning dim sum -- another good time, with a bevy of tasty dishes, and "Happy New Year" wishes from the staff, and some of our fellow diners!! Looking forward to doing the same to them come Chinese New Year (end of January) - and as we did last year, plan to hand out red envelopes to the staff (for wishes of good luck in the new year).

Hi Kim ... I think you would enjoy this place -- we can barely speak to anyone there, but everyone is so friendly, and the food good, and such good value.

Almost time for our first balcony break - looking forward to it. Rather mild here, about 9C at present, and the sun is 'attempting' to get out from behind the clouds. Some good for late-December!!

We're off to downtown Vancouver tomorrow, to attend Alberta Ballet's production of The Nutcracker. It should put a nice cap on and to Christmas time!! 

Cheers everyone!!


----------



## groovetube

Afternoon, been preparing some mac gear for my dad, and heading up picking up my sister, my mom is really taking a bad turn so we're heading up as much as possible. It may be a rough month or so. We're hoping she'll pull through as she has before, but doctors are indicating a manifestation of congestive heart failure.

Have a good evening, hug the ones you love.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Afternoon, been preparing some mac gear for my dad, and heading up picking up my sister, my mom is really taking a bad turn so we're heading up as much as possible. It may be a rough month or so. We're hoping she'll pull through as she has before, but doctors are indicating a manifestation of congestive heart failure.
> 
> Have a good evening, hug the ones you love.


Good luck with your sister, Tim. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Tina got stung by a mosquito whilst in the village and contracted malaria. :-(
She is on medication, but is feeling so sick that she might not be able
to travel. We might have to postpone the journey and rebook the ticket.
But then she might not be able to come until 3rd week of January due to ticket 
shortage, except for business class at over twice the price we paid.  
Damn malaria.


----------



## kps

Evening all! Hope everyone had a great Christmas or whatever Holiday you celebrate at this time of year. Waiting for New Years now. 

KC, the wife bought a ton of stuff at M&M Meat shops for nibbles while we watch movies or TV till midnight. Safe to say I'm not cooking.

DrG. I have quite an area to clear of snow, so you're welcome to come over any time, you can even use my snow blower.

Camán, I wish Tina a speedy recovery.


----------



## friend

kps said:


> Evening all! Hope everyone had a great Christmas or whatever Holiday you celebrate at this time of year. Waiting for New Years now.
> 
> KC, the wife bought a ton of stuff at M&M Meat shops for nibbles while we watch movies or TV till midnight. Safe to say I'm not cooking.
> 
> DrG. I have quite an area to clear of snow, so you're welcome to come over any time, you can even use my snow blower.
> 
> Camán, I wish Tina a speedy recovery.


Thanks Karl.
I'm going to say a few prayers and put my trust in Him.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Tina got stung by a mosquito whilst in the village and contracted malaria. :-(
> She is on medication, but is feeling so sick that she might not be able
> to travel. We might have to postpone the journey and rebook the ticket.
> But then she might not be able to come until 3rd week of January due to ticket
> shortage, except for business class at over twice the price we paid.
> Damn malaria.


Sorry to hear of this situation, Caman. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Evening all! Hope everyone had a great Christmas or whatever Holiday you celebrate at this time of year. Waiting for New Years now.
> 
> KC, the wife bought a ton of stuff at M&M Meat shops for nibbles while we watch movies or TV till midnight. Safe to say I'm not cooking.
> 
> DrG. I have quite an area to clear of snow, so you're welcome to come over any time, you can even use my snow blower.
> 
> Camán, I wish Tina a speedy recovery.


Evening, Karl. Where exactly do you live?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Karl. Where exactly do you live?


Evening Marc. I live about 40 km north of the mullet line (Barrie Ontario)…

I think there's thee urban driveways worth here. I put that shelter up for my wife's car, my pick-up truck is in the quonset.









⬇








⬇


----------



## SINC

Hope you have a V-8 in that snow blower Karl!


----------



## SINC

Nearly time for bed and SAP is up with middle age, a hunting fox, a corgi on a carousel and what your pee ays about your health. Yikes, what a collection.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nearly time for bed and SAP is up with middle age, a hunting fox, a corgi on a carousel and what your pee ays about your health. Yikes, what a collection.


No doxies????


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the update, Karl. I was wondering what the mullet line meant. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I said it was near time for bed a could hours back. Now that I've finished another issue of SAP and updated all my files and the final backup is nearly done, do am I. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I said it was near time for bed a could hours back. Now that I've finished another issue of SAP and updated all my files and the final backup is nearly done, do am I. Night all.


Now, if we could just get the doxies to do what that corgi did on the carousel, they would get some great exercise.


----------



## Dr.G.

How true ...............


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> How true ...............


very true G!

Had a good visit with my family last night, drove up with my wife, and my sister to my parents. Mom really isn't well, but she was very happy to have us there.

I feel pretty lucky though, to have an amazing beautiful wife, and some great people as friends.

cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> very true G!
> 
> Had a good visit with my family last night, drove up with my wife, and my sister to my parents. Mom really isn't well, but she was very happy to have us there.
> 
> I feel pretty lucky though, to have an amazing beautiful wife, and some great people as friends.
> 
> cheers!


Tim, it's good that you can spend some time with your mom and that you have a loving and supportive family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

yes. It was a good visit. Mom had a very rough time in hospital, her heart valves aren't good, they didn't replace unfortunately they fixed , she won't be able to withstand a second another heart survey. Her heart is giving out, and has to go in every once in a while to drain the fluid around her lungs because her heart isn't working well. They removed almost 3 litres on friday.

I brought my dad an iPhone to replace his frustrating samsung that he had trouble working, so now my sister and I will be able to communicate with him by texts immediately if need be. Their power went out again an hour after we left, but was relieved this morning to hear they got power back in the wee hours.


----------



## kps

groovetube said:


> yes. It was a good visit. Mom had a very rough time in hospital, her heart valves aren't good, they didn't replace unfortunately they fixed , she won't be able to withstand a second another heart survey. Her heart is giving out, and has to go in every once in a while to drain the fluid around her lungs because her heart isn't working well. They removed almost 3 litres on friday.
> 
> I brought my dad an iPhone to replace his frustrating samsung that he had trouble working, so now my sister and I will be able to communicate with him by texts immediately if need be. Their power went out again an hour after we left, but was relieved this morning to hear they got power back in the wee hours.


My mother-in-law who's 87 has similar if not the identical condition. It took the Doctors a long time to determine the dosage to control the fluid in her lungs. She's been in emergency numerous times, Lately its been pretty good as they adjusted the dosage.

All my best to you and your mom.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## groovetube

kps said:


> My mother-in-law who's 87 has similar if not the identical condition. It took the Doctors a long time to determine the dosage to control the fluid in her lungs. She's been in emergency numerous times, Lately its been pretty good as they adjusted the dosage.
> 
> All my best to you and your mom.


my mom is a lot younger, 69. They've been adjusting her medication for some time now, it just doesn't seem to help a lot. Plus, she's a very, very stubborn person  I have to sometimes quietly apologize to a couple nurses around the corner when she lets loose 

I'm sure they're used to that. But since her heart surgery in 2010, she has hung on despite the doctors telling us she had weeks to live. Hard to know what's in store in the immediate future.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> yes. It was a good visit. Mom had a very rough time in hospital, her heart valves aren't good, they didn't replace unfortunately they fixed , she won't be able to withstand a second another heart survey. Her heart is giving out, and has to go in every once in a while to drain the fluid around her lungs because her heart isn't working well. They removed almost 3 litres on friday.
> 
> I brought my dad an iPhone to replace his frustrating samsung that he had trouble working, so now my sister and I will be able to communicate with him by texts immediately if need be. Their power went out again an hour after we left, but was relieved this morning to hear they got power back in the wee hours.


Tim, your mother shall be in our prayers. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Sounds as if you still have your cold, Caman.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds as if you still have your cold, Caman.


Nope, it's gone.

I'm sad over the recent development. I have to wait until tomorrow 
lunch time, but it looks like Tina won't be able to fly out in the afternoon.
That will create all kinds of problems and she might not be able to come 
until sometimes after the 16th of January.


----------



## kps

groovetube said:


> my mom is a lot younger, 69. They've been adjusting her medication for some time now, it just doesn't seem to help a lot. Plus, she's a very, very stubborn person  I have to sometimes quietly apologize to a couple nurses around the corner when she lets loose
> 
> I'm sure they're used to that. But since her heart surgery in 2010, she has hung on despite the doctors telling us she had weeks to live. Hard to know what's in store in the immediate future.


My mom-in-law's heart is progressively getting weaker, so at some point the medication is going to fail and once again the fluid will build up.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nope, it's gone.
> 
> I'm sad over the recent development. I have to wait until tomorrow
> lunch time, but it looks like Tina won't be able to fly out in the afternoon.
> That will create all kinds of problems and she might not be able to come
> until sometimes after the 16th of January.


Sorry to hear about this development. Good luck, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> My mom-in-law's heart is progressively getting weaker, so at some point the medication is going to fail and once again the fluid will build up.


Sorry to hear of this development, Karl. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Tim, your mother shall be in our prayers. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks G.



kps said:


> My mom-in-law's heart is progressively getting weaker, so at some point the medication is going to fail and once again the fluid will build up.


yeah that's what's occurring with mom unfortunately. Hope you MIL remains better and does well. This really is an up and down thing.

dad got a new sim in the iPhone I gave him, now he;s flying in iMessage seems to love it.


----------



## friend

Sorry Tim to hear about your mother and Karl your mother in-law.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Early to bed, early to rise ......... in order to shovel. Such is Life. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## winwintoo

*Is it the journey or the destination?*

No, I'm not really talking about going somewhere, I'm wondering if others get more enjoyment/satisfaction/fulfillment out of "doing" than they do from admiring the finished product.

I'm definitely a "journey" person. Whether I'm drawing, knitting, reading, or in fact traveling to somewhere, the pleasure is all in the doing.

I'm curious because I have two friends who each have an iPad and look to me for support. Both are elderly with similar memory problems. One enjoys the journey, the other is only interested in the destination. They learn differently. The journey one seems to understand that she can experiment on her iPad and rarely gets stuck. The other gal needs precise steps laid out for her. I enjoy helping the "journey" friend. I'm tempted to tell the other one to gift the iPad to one of her grand kids 

I know some of you are teachers and all of you are life-long learners. Have you thought about this?


----------



## friend

Cancelled Tina's ticket (departure in 4,5 hours).
She didn't answer when I called her at the agreed time and still no contact 2 hours later.
Déjà vu? 
This has happened to me before as ye surely remember.
Now it's up to her to take action if she wants to come, 
or else it's over and out.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> No, I'm not really talking about going somewhere, I'm wondering if others get more enjoyment/satisfaction/fulfillment out of "doing" than they do from admiring the finished product.
> 
> I'm definitely a "journey" person. Whether I'm drawing, knitting, reading, or in fact traveling to somewhere, the pleasure is all in the doing.
> 
> I'm curious because I have two friends who each have an iPad and look to me for support. Both are elderly with similar memory problems. One enjoys the journey, the other is only interested in the destination. They learn differently. The journey one seems to understand that she can experiment on her iPad and rarely gets stuck. The other gal needs precise steps laid out for her. I enjoy helping the "journey" friend. I'm tempted to tell the other one to gift the iPad to one of her grand kids
> 
> I know some of you are teachers and all of you are life-long learners. Have you thought about this?


Morning, Margaret. As a teacher, it is the journey, since the destination is never completed ......... even by the student, who becomes a life-long learner (hopefully). We all have different learning styles, and some need the "step by step" approach.

So, bonne chance, mon amie. Bon voyage. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Cancelled Tina's ticket (departure in 4,5 hours).
> She didn't answer when I called her at the agreed time and still no contact 2 hours later.
> Déjà vu?
> This has happened to me before as ye surely remember.
> Now it's up to her to take action if she wants to come,
> or else it's over and out.


Really sorry to hear this, Caman. Hopefully, the Tina situation will not be a repeat of past loves/relationships. We shall see. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yesterday is gone. Tomorrow has not yet come. We have only today. Let us begin." - Mother Teresa


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to make some breakfast and brew some fresh coffee. Anyone interested?


----------



## groovetube

winwintoo said:


> No, I'm not really talking about going somewhere, I'm wondering if others get more enjoyment/satisfaction/fulfillment out of "doing" than they do from admiring the finished product.
> 
> I'm definitely a "journey" person. Whether I'm drawing, knitting, reading, or in fact traveling to somewhere, the pleasure is all in the doing.
> 
> I'm curious because I have two friends who each have an iPad and look to me for support. Both are elderly with similar memory problems. One enjoys the journey, the other is only interested in the destination. They learn differently. The journey one seems to understand that she can experiment on her iPad and rarely gets stuck. The other gal needs precise steps laid out for her. I enjoy helping the "journey" friend. I'm tempted to tell the other one to gift the iPad to one of her grand kids
> 
> I know some of you are teachers and all of you are life-long learners. Have you thought about this?


it definitely depends on what I'm doing. If I hate it, then yeah, get me to that destination.

If I love it, then I prefer to draw out the process as much as possible. I guess that is an indicator of whether someone actually likes doing what they're doing to me. just my opinion. (maybe your idea of the one lady gifting is not far off  )

A fellow musician I've played with on many tours, who is an extremely accomplished guitar player with many high profile credits to his name, said to me recently, 'I think now I want to really learn how to play'. I grinned, because I knew not only was he not joking, I knew exactly what he meant.

Loving the journey.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> it definitely depends on what I'm doing. If I hate it, then yeah, get me to that destination.
> 
> If I love it, then I prefer to draw out the process as much as possible. I guess that is an indicator of whether someone actually likes doing what they're doing to me. just my opinion. (maybe your idea of the one lady gifting is not far off  )
> 
> A fellow musician I've played with on many tours, who is an extremely accomplished guitar player with many high profile credits to his name, said to me recently, 'I think now I want to really learn how to play'. I grinned, because I knew not only was he not joking, I knew exactly what he meant.
> 
> Loving the journey.


Very interesting, Tim. 

How are you today?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Margaret. As a teacher, it is the journey, since the destination is never completed ......... even by the student, who becomes a life-long learner (hopefully). We all have different learning styles, and some need the "step by step" approach.
> 
> So, bonne chance, mon amie. Bon voyage. Paix.


I can understand the lady opening her cookbook and following the recipe even though she's made those same cookies a thousand times, but there is no "recipe" for using an iPad. To me it seems like she's learned from mistakes (don't do that again), but she's learned nothing from her successes (you'd think she'd remember that cookie recipe)

The other lady learns from what works and when she's in doubt, she tries things that worked in the past even though the circumstances are different.



groovetube said:


> it definitely depends on what I'm doing. If I hate it, then yeah, get me to that destination.
> 
> If I love it, then I prefer to draw out the process as much as possible. I guess that is an indicator of whether someone actually likes doing what they're doing to me. just my opinion. (maybe your idea of the one lady gifting is not far off  )
> 
> A fellow musician I've played with on many tours, who is an extremely accomplished guitar player with many high profile credits to his name, said to me recently, 'I think now I want to really learn how to play'. I grinned, because I knew not only was he not joking, I knew exactly what he meant.
> 
> Loving the journey.


I think I know what he meant too


----------



## groovetube

not bad, despite having a slight chest cold threatening right now. Not sure where it'll go so aggressively dealing it. Thinking about what 2014 can be and improvements I can make. 2013 wasn't horrible, but it certainly was challenging.

How are things out east?


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I can understand the lady opening her cookbook and following the recipe even though she's made those same cookies a thousand times, but there is no "recipe" for using an iPad. To me it seems like she's learned from mistakes (don't do that again), but she's learned nothing from her successes (you'd think she'd remember that cookie recipe)
> 
> The other lady learns from what works and when she's in doubt, she tries things that worked in the past even though the circumstances are different.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know what he meant too


Different learning styles result in different outcomes, Margaret. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> not bad, despite having a slight chest cold threatening right now. Not sure where it'll go so aggressively dealing it. Thinking about what 2014 can be and improvements I can make. 2013 wasn't horrible, but it certainly was challenging.
> 
> How are things out east?


Well, here is hoping for a healthier and peaceful 2014 for you, Tim. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Here in the east, it is snowing very hard right now. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, loved that "someone is grounded" clip, as well as the "The 8 Worst Mistakes Made by the Allies During World War II" item.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, got up late after a sold eight hours sleep and just finished getting SAP online. I have many really good videos in the 'to run' file and thank goodness for the many readers who continue to dig them out for me. So much of what I run is from readers like you. Whatzit returns tomorrow, always a popular feature.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, got up late after a sold eight hours sleep and just finished getting SAP online. I have many really good videos in the 'to run' file and thank goodness for the many readers who continue to dig them out for me. So much of what I run is from readers like you. Whatzit returns tomorrow, always a popular feature.


Morning, Don. I always like the "Whatzit" feature.


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> I can understand the lady opening her cookbook and following the recipe even though she's made those same cookies a thousand times, but there is no "recipe" for using an iPad. To me it seems like she's learned from mistakes (don't do that again), but she's learned nothing from her successes (you'd think she'd remember that cookie recipe)
> 
> The other lady learns from what works and when she's in doubt, she tries things that worked in the past even though the circumstances are different.
> 
> ...



It sounds a bit like the old story of - give a man a fish or teach a man to fish... but somewhat unwilling to learn maybe. 

And I don't know if it would help, but like the recipes, Apple has a free downloadable book if it would help her at:
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/ipad-user-guide-for-ios-7/id709634245?mt=11


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Well, here is hoping for a healthier and peaceful 2014 for you, Tim. Bonne chance, mon ami.
> 
> Here in the east, it is snowing very hard right now.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


you too G! Hope it doesn't snow too hard there.


----------



## friend

Update:
Tina called and due to her malaria she asked if I could
rebook her ticket. I did and she will be coming on the 18th of January.
So all in all a positive day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> you too G! Hope it doesn't snow too hard there.


20cm of fresh snow (which brings us up to 135cm of snow in December), and now we are getting blasted with ice pellets. When that stops, sleet or freezing drizzle will be the order of the day .......... followed by flurries tonight ................. and another snow storm on Friday. That might put us over our record of 164cm of snow for the month of December. We shall see. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Update:
> Tina called and due to her malaria she asked if I could
> rebook her ticket. I did and she will be coming on the 18th of January.
> So all in all a positive day today.


Good to hear, Caman. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## johnp

friend said:


> Update:
> Tina called and due to her malaria she asked if I could rebook her ticket. I did and she will be coming on the 18th of January. So all in all a positive day today.


Caman .... sounds good, and best of luck being sent your way!!


----------



## pm-r

friend said:


> Update:
> Tina called and due to her malaria she asked if I could
> rebook her ticket. I did and she will be coming on the 18th of January.
> So all in all a positive day today.



Not to be a party pooper, but I assume she has checked with her Doctor and any other needed authorizing health types and will be able to travel then.

The 18th of January is just over two weeks which isn't a very long time for some types of malaria and allow travelling, or any other restrictions that may be in place.


----------



## kps

johnp said:


> Caman .... sounds good, and best of luck being sent your way!!


My sentiments exactly, hang in there.


----------



## SINC

^

Yessir, he deserves to have a happy outcome for a change.


----------



## friend

Thank you me friends. 

I can but agree myself.
It's time to have some peace, stability and happiness in my life.
I am in my best as a father, partner and friend when I'm happy and feel loved. 
2014 will also be a busy year for me when it comes to culture activities. 
I need less drama in my life to be able to give it all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thank you me friends.
> 
> I can but agree myself.
> It's time to have some peace, stability and happiness in my life.
> I am in my best as a father, partner and friend when I'm happy and feel loved.
> 2014 will also be a busy year for me when it comes to culture activities.
> I need less drama in my life to be able to give it all.


Good luck, my friend. Peace.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow morning. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning.
Please help yourself to coffee, it's on the stove.


----------



## SINC

Mornng Camán, thanks for the coffee. Today on SAP, a kitten playing with a potato, our Whatzit quiz and Rex Murphy thinks Alberta should take a bow in our daily video.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning.
> Please help yourself to coffee, it's on the stove.


Thanks, Caman. I have been outside with my snow blower making some driveways wider for neighbors who are away, so some hot coffee would be appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mornng Camán, thanks for the coffee. Today on SAP, a kitten playing with a potato, our Whatzit quiz and Rex Murphy thinks Alberta should take a bow in our daily video.


Morning, Don. I have no clue as to today's Whatzit. Liked Rex Murphy's clip. I have met him a few times and he is a very interesting person.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Caman. I have been outside with my snow blower making some driveways wider for neighbors who are away, so some hot coffee would be appreciated.


We got a huge dump and it is still coming down. I cannot use the snowblower before 9:00 a.m. in a residential neighbourhood, so still have to wait an hour before I can begin. Not much point in starting anyway as it will just have to be done again later today, so I may just wait until it quits. But what if it doesn't quit?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We got a huge dump and it is still coming down. I cannot use the snowblower before 9:00 a.m. in a residential neighbourhood, so still have to wait an hour before I can begin. Not much point in starting anyway as it will just have to be done again later today, so I may just wait until it quits. But what if it doesn't quit?


We have an 8AM ban here in St.John's, Don, but no one complains if I do their driveway before then so that they can get out to work.

I know that sick feeling of snow, more snow, even more snow ............. and then wondering where to put it all. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I have no clue as to today's Whatzit. Liked Rex Murphy's clip. I have met him a few times and he is a very interesting person.


Oh my, you will kick yourself when you discover the answer Marc. It is a common everyday thing that is found in most homes. I bet you have more than one in your home.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Oh my, you will kick yourself when you discover the answer Marc. It is a common everyday thing that is found in most homes. I bet you have more than one in your home.


Isn't that a pencil?


----------



## Dr.G.

Still can't figure it out, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

The calm before the next storm. We have had a total of 135cm of snow in the month of December, not close to our record of 173 in Dec. 2000. I am not complaining, mind you. I guess our yearly "ice angel" up the tree is protecting us. We shall see.


----------



## friend

Beautiful pictures Marc.
A Christmassy feel to them indeed.
We have only had snow dusted over the city for two days and
now at 7:56PM it's 4C, so it almost feels more like spring that winter.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Isn't that a pencil?





Dr.G. said:


> Still can't figure it out, Don.


It's not a pencil. It would commonly be found in your pantry.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> It's not a pencil. It would commonly be found in your pantry.


Ah, of course. 
With my signature I should know.
It's a retired grape, a raisin.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> Ah, of course.
> With my signature I should know.
> It's a retired grape, a raisin.


Nope, sorry, not a raisin either.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Beautiful pictures Marc.
> A Christmassy feel to them indeed.
> We have only had snow dusted over the city for two days and
> now at 7:56PM it's 4C, so it almost feels more like spring that winter.


Afternoon, Caman. Certainly not spring-like here. 4C temps would be nice here, but unlikely. 

Have a good new year's eve, since it starts there before it comes here to St.John's and North America.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35Y5erTRMsI]guy lombardo and his royal canadians - auld lang syne[ should old acquaintance be forgot ] 45 v - YouTube[/ame]

We are all set for New Year's Eve here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone interested in the last 4PM High Tea of 2013???


----------



## Dr.G.

My wish for us all here in The Shang ............ those present, missing and departed. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Happy New Year me friends.
Best wisher from the Ravenson family.


----------



## johnp

... Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Cameo

Happy New Year everyone. All the best wishes


----------



## Cameo




----------



## SINC

Have a great night and an even better new year people!


----------



## groovetube

Happy new year Shang have a safe one. Going to enjoy good music and a few pints with good friends.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Have a great night and an even better new year people!


Same to you, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Happy new year Shang have a safe one. Going to enjoy good music and a few pints with good friends.


Same to you, Tim. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> View attachment 39442


Good luck to you as well, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Happy New Year me friends.
> Best wisher from the Ravenson family.


Beautiful, Caman. Have a good new year as well. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... Happy New Year everyone!!


Same to you, John. Give my best to Jean as well for a happy and healthy new year. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck to you as well, Jeanne. Paix, mon amie.


Since Jeanne and I posted within a couple of minutes of each other, I hadn't noticed it until now. Happy New Year Jeanne, nice to see you back!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Contemplating whether or not to go up to Signal Hill for the New Year's Day sunrise watch. Might just stay here in that it is -8C outside right now. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, -8° seems positively balmy from here. 

SAP is up and ready with the answer to the Whatzit, a note that right handed people live on average, nine years longer than lefties and a mystery, "Did Cat Hitch A Lift With Santa On Christmas Day?" You be the judge.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, -8° seems positively balmy from here.
> 
> SAP is up and ready with the answer to the Whatzit, a note that right handed people live on average, nine years longer than lefties and a mystery, "Did Cat Hitch A Lift With Santa On Christmas Day?" You be the judge.


Morning, Don. We are down to -10C here in St.John's now, which is cold for us. Will have to check out SAP to find the Whatzit answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some New Year's Day Brunch .................. in bed???


----------



## Dr.G.

What??????????? It was a peppercorn???????????? 

I am still wondering how that person got into the car.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What??????????? It was a peppercorn????????????
> 
> I am still wondering how that person got into the car.


Yes, that car gif has me puzzled as well. Another whatzit coming up in a few more days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, that car gif has me puzzled as well. Another whatzit coming up in a few more days.


I think that it might have been done with an edit of the clip to cut out his getting into the car, or someone else already in the car popping up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Yes, that car gif has me puzzled as well. Another whatzit coming up in a few more days.


Morning and Happy New Year.

My guess, green screen (AKA chromakey) and clever editing.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Morning and Happy New Year.
> 
> My guess, green screen (AKA chromakey) and clever editing.


Same to you, Karl. Paix, mon ami.

Sounds like a reasonable editing technique.


----------



## friend

Afternoon all.
I hope ye had a nice evening last night.

Marc: 2C here and no sign of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Afternoon all.
> I hope ye had a nice evening last night.
> 
> Marc: 2C here and no sign of snow.


Morning, Caman. -10C with light snow flurries here at just past 11AM. We had a fine night celebrating with friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was outside trying to clear away some space for the snow that is forecast for Thursday night and all day Friday. With 25+cm being forecast we need to make room for this new snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see what we shall see when we go through this door and into the new day/year.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Was outside trying to clear away some space for the snow that is forecast for Thursday night and all day Friday. With 25+cm being forecast we need to make room for this new snow.



Happy No More Snow New Year for you excess snow area folks.

Maybe these guys will arrive and help you out soon or at least with your driveway clearing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Patrick. We can live and hope .............. although we shall need bigger equipment, at least here in St.John's, if we keep getting these amounts of snow every few days. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, -8° seems positively balmy from here.
> 
> SAP is up and ready with the answer to the Whatzit, a note that right handed people live on average, nine years longer than lefties and a mystery, "Did Cat Hitch A Lift With Santa On Christmas Day?" You be the judge.



Well I have to admit that your Whatzit shot beat me and I'm usually pretty good with such photos and solutions, but I really wonder what variety they took a shot of at as it sure isn't normal. 

Just for comparison to some normal ones:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Patrick. We can live and hope .............. although we shall need bigger equipment, at least here in St.John's, if we keep getting these amounts of snow every few days. We shall see.



Man, I hope those shots aren't of your St. John's, Newfoundland area. That's a lot of snow!!!

We ended up driving the Hurley from Pemberton to Gold Bridge to Bralorne the first day it had been opened for the season a few years ago and the snow was over 8-10+ feet in places and the D-9 Caterpillar that was parked on the side that was used for the road snow clearing looked like a small Dinkey Toy.

But we got through with our Nissan Multi with no problem, as long as one did so carefully and took it slow. 

Travel to the Bridge River Valley


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Man, I hope those shots aren't of your St. John's, Newfoundland area. That's a lot of snow!!!


Took this while backing out of my garage about an hour ago:


----------



## mrjimmy

Saw this and thought of you immediately Dr.G.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Man, I hope those shots aren't of your St. John's, Newfoundland area. That's a lot of snow!!!
> 
> We ended up driving the Hurley from Pemberton to Gold Bridge to Bralorne the first day it had been opened for the season a few years ago and the snow was over 8-10+ feet in places and the D-9 Caterpillar that was parked on the side that was used for the road snow clearing looked like a small Dinkey Toy.
> 
> But we got through with our Nissan Multi with no problem, as long as one did so carefully and took it slow.
> 
> Travel to the Bridge River Valley


Patrick, can't you see my home in those pics?  Actually, that was on the highway outside of St. John's about 11 years ago. Lots of drifting. I had to deal with the snow in my driveway by hand.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Saw this and thought of you immediately Dr.G.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!


Thanks, Jim. Happy New Year.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Took this while backing out of my garage about an hour ago:



That's getting closer to our infamous winter blizzard storm of '96.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's getting closer to our infamous winter blizzard storm of '96.


That storm in the pic, Patrick, dumped 83cm of snow in 30 hours. The worst we have ever received was 165cm of snow in 60 hours back in 2001.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, can't you see my home in those pics?  Actually, that was on the highway outside of St. John's about 11 years ago. Lots of drifting. I had to deal with the snow in my driveway by hand.



That would have definitely have been a good time to purchase a snow blower!! 

I thought the photos may have been from somewhere in the Rockies, but it seems that some of you get more snow than they do at times.

I think we much prefer our wet coast oceanside weather. At least it doesn't need to be shovelled, except for some occasional times.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> ..... I think we much prefer our wet coast oceanside weather. At least it doesn't need to be shovelled, except for some occasional times.


.... yup, and after 25 years of living and working in Atlantic Coast winters, 'the' major reason I returned to the west coast of BC for retirement.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... yup, and after 25 years of living and working in Atlantic Coast winters, 'the' major reason I returned to the west coast of BC for retirement.


Very wise, John. Another classic nor'easter is bearing down on Atlantic Canada from tomorrow to Saturday.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very wise, John. Another classic nor'easter is bearing down on Atlantic Canada from tomorrow to Saturday.


Marc, we have room and accommodation if you need to escape out our way while the airline flights are still able to take off.

All our neighbours seem to have small dogs and the 'cross the road neighbours who hardly ever emerge from their house have three Doxies we just discovered the other day, but one being their daughters who lives in Vancouver.

The first time we've met them in about three years since they moved in.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, we have room and accommodation if you need to escape out our way while the airline flights are still able to take off.
> 
> All our neighbours seem to have small dogs and the 'cross the road neighbours who hardly ever emerge from their house have three Doxies we just discovered the other day, but one being their daughters who lives in Vancouver.
> 
> The first time we've met them in about three years since they moved in.


Thanks for the invite, John ............... but what about our six doxies?????


----------



## pm-r

I'm not John, but we could find a way.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up early with a wonderful new year video, 'Auld Lang Syne By Sissel', a second video of the Bud Clydesdale Commercial Collection and HIGH SCHOOL - 1956 Vs. 2013 to see how stupid we as a society have become.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once the coffee brews.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hot breakfast is not being served in The Café Chez Marc. Very cold here so it will help my get going today.


----------



## kps

Morning everyone, We have been gertrting non stop snow for several days up here and yesterday I cleared most of it, but was too tired and lazy to post the pics. 

Yesterday AM getting ready for the job








☟
Assessing the workload 








☟
Progress








☟
Almost done








☟
Clean up


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Karl, I never thought I would say this but your pic look like Windsor this morning.....we got 6 or so inches that night and it is still falling....and that is a lot down here.


----------



## kps

Rps said:


> Morning all. Karl, I never thought I would say this but your pic look like Windsor this morning.....we got 6 or so inches that night and it is still falling....and that is a lot down here.


Morning Rp, Southern Ontario has been uncharacteristically getting hammered lately. Sunny up here today and no snow, but I think that's supposed to change in a day or so.


----------



## Rps

Hi Karl, this is wild here. With the drifts I had two feet in the front of the entrance way to my walkway along to my garage. Not sure how Marc is fairing down east, it sounds like they will get whacked as well. It is supposed to stop around 2pm here, so maybe we can get out later. At least we are in a city and on a bus route ..... And they are still running so that is good. Roads okay where you are?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Karl and Rp. Happy New Year to you both. All goes well here .............. sunshine and bitterly cold temps today ............ 35cm of snow and warmer temps tomorrow and Saturday. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Happy New Year Marc. Looks like you are going to get a ton of snow tomorrow, hope things go well, i am off to find my car in the driveway.


----------



## pm-r

Morning Marc and a Great and Happy New Year to You and All.

But, it's not off to a good start for you according to the weather news. Keep safe and warm.

-12°C Feels like -22
STORM WATCH: Heavy, blowing snow and reduced visibility possible

Blizzard conditions and frigid temperatures to hit Atlantic Canada, warnings issued.

YUK!! 

Our invite stands.


----------



## kps

Rps said:


> Hi Karl, this is wild here. With the drifts I had two feet in the front of the entrance way to my walkway along to my garage. Not sure how Marc is fairing down east, it sounds like they will get whacked as well. It is supposed to stop around 2pm here, so maybe we can get out later. At least we are in a city and on a bus route ..... And they are still running so that is good. Roads okay where you are?


I have 4ac on top of a hill which is also a school bus route so they look after it pretty good, the more major roads are well ploughed along with the 400 series roads. I live at a dead end of my road and there's only 3 of us on this road.

the dead end









*
the road I'm on


----------



## pm-r

kps said:


> Morning everyone, We have been gertrting non stop snow for several days up here and yesterday I cleared most of it, but was too tired and lazy to post the pics.
> 
> Yesterday AM getting ready for the job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☟
> Assessing the workload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☟
> Progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☟
> Almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☟
> Clean up




WOW!! That is an impressive snow clearing job and I didn't see any picture of a tractor and plough or Bobcat type machine.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Karl and Rp. Happy New Year to you both. All goes well here .............. sunshine and bitterly cold temps today ............ 35cm of snow and warmer temps tomorrow and Saturday. Such is Life.


Morning Marc, bitterly cold here too -23C, but staying clear for the time being. I'm staying inside.


----------



## kps

pm-r said:


> WOW!! That is an impressive snow clearing job and I didn't see any picture of a tractor and plough or Bobcat type machine.


My original plan was for a tractor, but house reno took all the funds, I do have an ATV and the 4x4 pickup, but ploughs are too expensive in either case, so a 30" snow blower and a shovel has to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Happy New Year Marc. Looks like you are going to get a ton of snow tomorrow, hope things go well, i am off to find my car in the driveway.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Actually, Lunenburg might get more snow than we will receive here in St. John's tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Marc .... hope the system moves farther to your East. Knowing how much you love snow (not!!), strongly suspect you have enough to enjoy for a good while!! 

I've never been able to post a picture of a pet from here. We're presently "cat sitting" the daughter's cat ('kitty'), while she is in Calgary with her daughter. For her (the cat's!!) advanced years (she's a teenager), she's still a pretty little thing, and lots of fun to have with us for this week+ stay (with started on New Year's eve day). 

Good luck with the storm.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami. Actually, Lunenburg might get more snow than we will receive here in St. John's tomorrow. We shall see.



Hmmm...??? You just might want to reconsider your decision to leave behind your snowblower when you move Marc.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? You just might want to reconsider your decision to leave behind your snowblower when you move Marc.


No. If I really need one there, I shall buy a new one. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lost our power for three hours this evening. Rolling blackouts due to an excess of usage due to the extremely cold temps here in NL. Had candles and the woodstove to keep us well lit and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone in the mood for anything hot?????????? Very hot??????????????


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone in the mood for anything hot?????????? Very hot??????????????


I'll have some. If you're only going to get 4 hours sleep, don't start it at 8 p.m. 

Thank goodness for Netflix.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I'll have some. If you're only going to get 4 hours sleep, don't start it at 8 p.m.
> 
> Thank goodness for Netflix.


Coming right up, Margaret. How are you today ............ other than tired?


----------



## SINC

Morning Margaret and Marc. Working away as the rain continues to fall here as we await a return to -30° by tonight. Today on SAP, a dog who walks sideways on a treadmill, if you own, or just like a cat, a video not to be missed, and a yarn about Sister Mary at the gas station.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Margaret and Marc. Working away as the rain continues to fall here as we await a return to -30° by tonight. Today on SAP, a dog who walks sideways on a treadmill, if you own, or just like a cat, a video not to be missed, and a yarn about Sister Mary at the gas station.


Morning, Don. Guess your rain won't take much of your snow away ............ and then it all turns to ice. XX)


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning again. I managed to get a few more hours.

Don, I hope we don't get your rain. It's -7 here and supposed to go higher. The higher temps will make enough ice, we don't need rain too.

Came across this video and thought it was interesting.

[ame=http://youtu.be/RRNbcPS3A9c]Pardo's Push: McDonnell F4 Phantom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## groovetube

Morning all, a couple days with little sleep, I've succumbed somewhat to that nasty cold bug going around finally, though I seem to be fighting it well enough that I don't have it as bad as others.

Freezing temps here for Toronto, going to return to work next week me thinks


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you were able to get some sleep, Margaret.


----------



## groovetube

wow reading some of the storm warnings for the east coast. stay safe dr G. Hope things are well out there through this.


----------



## kps

Morning Shang, iPhone tells me it's -31 and sunny outside, like WTHeck. I feel like i'm in NWT.

Planning on going to the range today, thankfully it's indoors.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> wow reading some of the storm warnings for the east coast. stay safe dr G. Hope things are well out there through this.


Morning, Tim. Yes, a huge storm is pounding and going to pound all four Atlantic Provinces. The latest forecast is for 40cm today until about midnight, and then another 10cm by noon on Saturday. We shall see.

Weather Radar - Atlantic - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Morning Shang, iPhone tells me it's -31 and sunny outside, like WTHeck. I feel like i'm in NWT.
> 
> Planning on going to the range today, thankfully it's indoors.


Morning, Karl. It hit -31C with the windchill for about an hour here the other morning, the coldest Jan.2nd since 1915.

Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Karl. It hit -31C with the windchill for about an hour here the other morning, the coldest Jan.2nd since 1915.
> 
> Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Paix.


Thanks, Marc. Got my long johns all prepped and ready to go.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Just finished shovelling the driveway when the plot came by and deposited a two foot drift at the bottom. And is it cold here today, I thought I saw my neighbours dog stuck to a tree this morning..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Just finished shovelling the driveway when the plot came by and deposited a two foot drift at the bottom. And is it cold here today, I thought I saw my neighbours dog stuck to a tree this morning..........


I feel your pain, Rp. We are going to get about 2 feet of snow from this afternoon until Sunday afternoon, so I can just imagine what the pile at the end of our driveway shall look like. We shall see.

How is Maybelle making out in this weather?


----------



## Dr.G.

So true .............. It's nice to know that with all the disputes in many of the other threads here in ehMacLand, there is at least one thread where we are family and share some friendship with each other in a meaningful manner. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, MayBelle likes to jump in the snow but hates the bitter cold. So morning potty runs have been very quick this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, MayBelle likes to jump in the snow but hates the bitter cold. So morning potty runs have been very quick this week.


Same with our doxies, Rp ............ all except Rudy, who is like one of those trains you see blasting through the snow on the prairies with the V on the front of the engine.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have "warmed up" to -10C, but there is a blizzard brewing outside. Thus, hot tea is in order for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## screature

Colder than a "witches tit" here, -23C real temperature, -36C with the wind chill and a storm a brewing for Sunday 15-20cm, or so they say at this point.


----------



## pm-r

Wouldn't a double or maybe even a triple hot rum be more in order for the day and that current weather??


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Wouldn't a double or maybe even a triple hot rum be more in order for the day and that current weather??


.... I think I could agree to that Patrick. We've been enjoying this rum as of late, and got a bottle of the other as a Christmas gift. Just tried the latter on a balcony break .. I've never been into bourbon, but this was a 'punch', and quite flavourful and 'warming' (though a little sweet).
Cheers!


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm... I'm not sure the "Apple Whiskey Punch" is supposed to be consumed on your balcony John, but definitely when sitting at your Mac.


----------



## SINC

Good choice John, my Granddad and dad used to have a Lemon Hart way back in the early 1950s when I was about 10. They always gave me the shot glass used to make their two drinks and added a wee bit of coca cola to it so that I too, was part of their little toast. I have had a bottle around ever since to this day.

Matter of fact I just happened to have one cup of gourmet eggnog left in the fridge and an ounce of LH is now floating around in it.


----------



## johnp

Don ... yum!! Lambs and Lemon Hart were 'the' rums of choice I can remember from the 1950's and 1960's.


----------



## pm-r

Did Lemon Hart make some God awful flavoured booze years ago in the '60s?

I ask as my date insisted she bring some to a dance, it was awful stuff and I've always thought all Lemon Hart was just the same.

It seems I may have been missing out on enjoying a good rum occasionally.


----------



## pm-r

I thought I should try and give Mac OS X 10.9.x Mavericks a better chance and try for the new year and see it I can actually get over some of its changes and quirks to me, otherwise its going to be back to SL 10.6.8 for me.

And one thing my eldest son sent me I thought I'd try, but I don't know how universal it is on the 'net:

The Mavericks operating system includes an nifty little feature to use emoticons wherever you can type. To Activate emoticons press command(⌘) + Control (⌃) + Space. From there you can select from the options of built in emoticons. 

So lets see...: 😥 😇

😡 👮 👫 👄 ⛵ ♿

and post to check these few.

I have no idea what others may see.


----------



## SINC

Never had a bad Lemon Hart in my life, nor Lambs Navy for that matter. OTOH I have had sum god awful rums, Captain Morgan And Bacardi among them. Ather good now is Appleton's, but it is sweeter to the taste.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Did Lemon Hart make some God awful flavoured booze years ago in the '60s? ...... It seems I may have been missing out on enjoying a good rum occasionally.


... in answer to the question - 'not' that I can remember. And to the latter ... yes, it's a dark, and full-bodied demerara rum (from Guyana).


----------



## friend

Isn't it strange?
It is 00:55am and 5C here.
I wish I could send ye some of this out of season mild weather.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> ... in answer to the question - 'not' that I can remember. And to the latter ... yes, it's a dark, and full-bodied demerara rum (from Guyana).





SINC said:


> Never had a bad Lemon Hart in my life, nor Lambs Navy for that matter. OTOH I have had sum god awful rums, Captain Morgan And Bacardi among them. Ather good now is Appleton's, but it is sweeter to the taste.



Hmmm...now I'm beginning to wonder what was actually in the bottle!!

All I recall was something on the label about Lemon Hart and some sort of flavour.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I thought I should try and give Mac OS X 10.9.x Mavericks a better chance and try for the new year and see it I can actually get over some of its changes and quirks to me, otherwise its going to be back to SL 10.6.8 for me.
> 
> And one thing my eldest son sent me I thought I'd try, but I don't know how universal it is on the 'net:
> 
> The Mavericks operating system includes an nifty little feature to use emoticons wherever you can type. To Activate emoticons press command(⌘) + Control (⌃) + Space. From there you can select from the options of built in emoticons.
> 
> So lets see...: 😥 😇
> 
> 😡 👮 👫 👄 ⛵ ♿
> 
> and post to check these few.
> 
> I have no idea what others may see.


That's a neat little feature Patrick, thanks for the tip. 🐸


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> That's a neat little feature Patrick, thanks for the tip. 🐸



FWIW, they don't seem to work properly in anything if not running OS X 10.9.x.

Here's a shot from SL I had to boot into to help out a client friend:


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Colder than a "witches tit" here, -23C real temperature, -36C with the wind chill and a storm a brewing for Sunday 15-20cm, or so they say at this point.


Steve, I shall trade you some of our snow, now over 55cm, for some of that cold, since we are now at -5C at just past midnight. Paix, mon ami. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wouldn't a double or maybe even a triple hot rum be more in order for the day and that current weather??


Sounds good, Patrick. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... I think I could agree to that Patrick. We've been enjoying this rum as of late, and got a bottle of the other as a Christmas gift. Just tried the latter on a balcony break .. I've never been into bourbon, but this was a 'punch', and quite flavourful and 'warming' (though a little sweet).
> Cheers!


I must try some of that JD, John. Looks interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don ... yum!! Lambs and Lemon Hart were 'the' rums of choice I can remember from the 1950's and 1960's.


Lambs is the rum of choice here in NL, John. I prefer Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

An unbelievable blizzard rages outside. I have been doing battle with the drifts, some of which are chest high, trying to keep a path clear to the snow blower and some sort of spot for the doxies. So far, we have had 55cm as of midnight. Not sure if more snow is falling or this snow is just blowing around. We are being told to expect another 20cm by noon, so that will be 75cm in total, putting us over the 200cm mark in the past 30 days. Amazing that in some places the snow is ankle deep while in other places it is up to my belt, and in spots along the side of the house it is up to my chest. Neighbors are banding together to try and clear doorways so that by tomorrow people can even get out of their houses. This is going to be a wild weekend.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Isn't it strange?
> It is 00:55am and 5C here.
> I wish I could send ye some of this out of season mild weather.


Send it this way, Caman. Thanks, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to remember this last winter here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal what is outside of my home and everyone's home here in St.John's. I have spent the last hour trying to dig out a path for the doxies to do "you know what". The drifts out back range from waist deep to ankle deep. It seems to have stopped snowing but the winds are gusting at over 105km/h, so anything that is not tied down is blowing about every which way. I don't dare risk taking my camera outside just now, but I did take a picture of my window upstairs. Before the storm hit, the snow was about the height of the little plant on the ledge. Now, it is two feet higher. Until the winds die down a bit, we all just have to hunker down and wait it out, especially since temps have dipped to -13C with a -30C windchill.

Anyone for coffee???


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

Looks like a fine day in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## friend

Good afternoon. 

Marc: I presume you north doxies will miss all that snow.
Yes please, I'll have some java.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Coffee coming right up. Sadly, too much snow here for any doxie or person to miss.

How are you today?


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Unreal what is outside of my home and everyone's home here in St.John's. I have spent the last hour trying to dig out a path for the doxies to do "you know what". The drifts out back range from waist deep to ankle deep. It seems to have stopped snowing but the winds are gusting at over 105km/h, so anything that is not tied down is blowing about every which way. I don't dare risk taking my camera outside just now, but I did take a picture of my window upstairs. Before the storm hit, the snow was about the height of the little plant on the ledge. Now, it is two feet higher. Until the winds die down a bit, we all just have to hunker down and wait it out, especially since temps have dipped to -13C with a -30C windchill.
> 
> Anyone for coffee???


Morning and thanks for the coffee. Hope you can reach your snow blower too.

This is what I'm looking at right now:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, still too dark to take a pic here, but we too are in a deep freeze. Slept in and enjoyed it, so SAP was a wee bit late. Be sure to catch our video today produced for Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation for an ad campaign. This short video won Best of Category at the International Wildlife Film Festival in Missoula Montana! Karl will enjoy this one.

Also a real groaner of a story called the girl on the beach and stupid energy saving tips.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Morning all, still too dark to take a pic here, but we too are in a deep freeze. Slept in and enjoyed it, so SAP was a wee bit late. Be sure to catch our video today produced for Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation for an ad campaign. This short video won Best of Category at the International Wildlife Film Festival in Missoula Montana! Karl will enjoy this one.
> 
> Also a real groaner of a story called the girl on the beach and stupid energy saving tips.


You are correct Don, I enjoyed the video immensely. Stunningly beautiful and great videography.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just now got our power back on after losing it for nearly 8 hours, but it is a rotating black out period, so we could lose it momentarily. They are restoring power for about an hour at a time to allow for homes to warm up, since it is -12C with a -25C windchill. No sense trying to use the snowblower, since gusts are nearing 110km/h. So, I kept the woodstove going, shoveled out spots/paths for the doxies, and watched the drifts pile up. In some places there are a few inches of snow, while in other places a few meters have drifted.


----------



## johnp

Good to hear re: getting your power back on Marc. Hope the whole weather scene "mellows out" soon!!!


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> We just now got our power back on after losing it for nearly 8 hours, but it is a rotating black out period, so we could lose it momentarily. They are restoring power for about an hour at a time to allow for homes to warm up, since it is -12C with a -25C windchill. No sense trying to use the snowblower, since gusts are nearing 110km/h. So, I kept the woodstove going, shoveled out spots/paths for the doxies, and watched the drifts pile up. In some places there are a few inches of snow, while in other places a few meters have drifted.


Hang in there Marc, we have been lucky up here, luckier than Toronto and other areas regarding power outages and rotating blackouts. Hope you're stocked up and prepped.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> We just now got our power back on after losing it for nearly 8 hours, but it is a rotating black out period, so we could lose it momentarily. They are restoring power for about an hour at a time to allow for homes to warm up, since it is -12C with a -25C windchill. No sense trying to use the snowblower, since gusts are nearing 110km/h. So, I kept the woodstove going, shoveled out spots/paths for the doxies, and watched the drifts pile up. In some places there are a few inches of snow, while in other places a few meters have drifted.


Gees, ye really have it though right now. 
Here it's 4C and just before midnight. 
Ye got all the cold weather and we none. Weird, weird.
And I saw that your junior hockey team lost to Finland too. 
Is that worse than the cold, rough weather?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good to hear re: getting your power back on Marc. Hope the whole weather scene "mellows out" soon!!!


Lost it for four hours soon after we got it restored. Back on now ............. for how long is anyone's guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Hang in there Marc, we have been lucky up here, luckier than Toronto and other areas regarding power outages and rotating blackouts. Hope you're stocked up and prepped.


Fully prepared, Karl, although I went through about two weeks of stored wood just today to keep the house warm.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Lost it for four hours soon after we got it restored. Back on now ............. for how long is anyone's guess.


Keeping ye in my prayers.
Being without power in that weather, scary.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Keeping ye in my prayers.
> Being without power in that weather, scary.


Thanks, Caman . The wood stove is good to heat at least half of the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night since the lights are starting to flicker. See you .............. maybe ............. for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good night Marc.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good night Marc.
> See you tomorrow.


Same to you, Caman .................. I hope.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall quickly make some Sunday Brunch while we have power, and then go out to tackle the front driveway now that the wind and snow has stopped. Later.


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all.

A bit colder today, 3C, but still autumn really. Weird.
Having a cup of coco and gong to relax before I start reading 
the literature I have for my course.


----------



## winwintoo

Here you go Marc, a remote control snow blower! You could have a couple of them and run them simultaniously from the comfort of your living room.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

The beginning of the video shows cars frozen to the ground in Winnipeg, yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc and all.
> 
> A bit colder today, 3C, but still autumn really. Weird.
> Having a cup of coco and gong to relax before I start reading
> the literature I have for my course.


Morning, Caman. What sort of course are you taking?


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Here you go Marc, a remote control snow blower! You could have a couple of them and run them simultaniously from the comfort of your living room.
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> The beginning of the video shows cars frozen to the ground in Winnipeg, yikes!


A great idea, Margaret. However, while my blower is self propelled, I still have to steer it where I want it to go.

How are you this morning? How is your sister these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dogs align their bodies along a North-South axis when they poop

I must bring a compass next time I take the doxies outside.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Caman. What sort of course are you taking?


It's a one year web development course.


----------



## SINC

Morning gang, not a day to be outside here with a wind chill at -44°. The furnace is running overtime for sure. Slept in a week bit, but it was welcome, so SAP was also late today. H very funny video today about mouse hunting with a BB gun should help get your day off to a good start. Then a look at The Peculiar Grammar Of Christmas Songs for you language loving folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished snow blowing the driveway and clearing off the cars. What a chore.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> It's a one year web development course.


Sounds interesting, Caman.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Finished snow blowing the driveway and clearing off the cars. What a chore.


Morning all.

Still snowing up here with snow fall warnings still in effect so I'm staying put before I drag the snowblower out.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Still snowing up here with snow fall warnings still in effect so I'm staying put before I drag the snowblower out.


Afternoon, Karl. Stay safe, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

ehMac.ca Message 
Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.



Anyone getting this message when they try to post a picture?


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall try again to post some pics from this morning.


----------



## Rps

Yep global warming strikes again.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A great idea, Margaret. However, while my blower is self propelled, I still have to steer it where I want it to go.
> 
> ...



I think that's a wonderful idea, and isn't that the point of having it controlled by remote control Marc? He can *steer it* and *control it* from the comfort of his warm home.

I wonder if he or someone sells the RC kits you could use?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I shall try again to post some pics from this morning.


Amazing photos Marc and that's one H*ll of a lot of snow!! But at least it seems that the sun is attempting to shine.

Note: I have no idea what that posting error message you got is all about. Nor any of the other ehmac posting messages that sometimes show up for that matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yep global warming strikes again.


Whatever it is, it is a return to our winters from 2000 to 2005.

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think that's a wonderful idea, and isn't that the point of having it controlled by remote control Marc? He can *steer it* and *control it* from the comfort of his warm home.
> 
> I wonder if he or someone sells the RC kits you could use?


That would be a great invention, Patrick, but the cost would most likely be out of my snack bracket.

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Amazing photos Marc and that's one H*ll of a lot of snow!! But at least it seems that the sun is attempting to shine.
> 
> Note: I have no idea what that posting error message you got is all about. Nor any of the other ehmac posting messages that sometimes show up for that matter.


48cm in that storm, followed by 12cm the next day. It was the wind gusting at nearly 130km/h that did the most damage, causing drifts that blocked some front doors completely (not ours, luckily). Yes, some sun today and tomorrow, followed by some +7C temps and rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Amazing photos Marc and that's one H*ll of a lot of snow!! But at least it seems that the sun is attempting to shine.


The doxies love the sunshine .......... but from the comfort of being inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM High Tea is now being served. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess no one wants tea. Anyone want some snow??? We have plenty to spare and will ship it to your door for free.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Guess no one wants tea. Anyone want some snow??? We have plenty to spare and will ship it to your door for free.



No thank you very much.
We are fine.


----------



## johnp

friend said:


> No thank you very much. We are fine.


Us too!!! With blue sky and sunshine ... no complaints!!


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Guess no one wants tea. Anyone want some snow??? We have plenty to spare and will ship it to your door for free.


I'll take the cup of tea. My snow thrower's belt keeps slipping off and it's a pain putting it back on the pulley. I bought it used "as-is" from a small dealer who basically is unwilling to do anything to make it right. I'm not a happy camper right now as the predicted snow fall continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> No thank you very much.
> We are fine.


Yes, but snow in Sweden would look nice. I have plenty to spare and will give you a good price.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Us too!!! With blue sky and sunshine ... no complaints!!


John, you would be the hit of your condo with snow for the kids to play in all day and night, and plenty of snow left over for the adults to get together and shovel the sidewalks. It could be a community thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> I'll take the cup of tea. My snow thrower's belt keeps slipping off and it's a pain putting it back on the pulley. I bought it used "as-is" from a small dealer who basically is unwilling to do anything to make it right. I'm not a happy camper right now as the predicted snow fall continues.


Tea coming right up, Karl. Sorry to hear about the belt. They are a pain to get back on track. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

kps said:


> I'll take the cup of tea. My snow thrower's belt keeps slipping off and it's a pain putting it back on the pulley. I bought it used "as-is" from a small dealer who basically is unwilling to do anything to make it right. I'm not a happy camper right now as the predicted snow fall continues.



I don't know your model etc. but from my experience with such belt driven machines is to make sure all the pulleys, including the idler/tensioner pulley, are all tight and properly aligned and no bends or big nicks.

As for the belt, automotive belts are normally not good enough as they tend to twist under load and unmount themselves, unlike the better heavier duty industrial grade belts that most good jobber stores normally carry - unless its some oddball belt.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, you would be the hit of your condo with snow for the kids to play in all day and night, and plenty of snow left over for the adults to get together and shovel the sidewalks. It could be a community thing.


Good one Marc!! But with memories (still much-alive) of all the snow and shovelling 'I' had to do when I lived in Corner Brook, NF... no thanks!!!!


----------



## friend

.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Guess no one wants tea. Anyone want some snow??? We have plenty to spare and will ship it to your door for free.


Hmmm maybe you could ship from NFL and Don and I could ship from AB. Let it all come together somewhere in the middle, perhaps TO. Ottawa might be even better.


----------



## SINC

I'll kick in my share Bob!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Power back on after a 12 hour blackout. So, I shall quickly get the coffee brewing before we risk losing it once again.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, still chilly here and I have caught a terrible cold. Time to take my aspirin and head back to bed now that SAP is up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, still chilly here and I have caught a terrible cold. Time to take my aspirin and head back to bed now that SAP is up.


Sorry to hear this, Don. How about some home made turkey or chicken soup (Deborah made both)?


----------



## SINC

Up and feeling much better now thanks, Marc. Were you able to solve the what zit pic this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Up and feeling much better now thanks, Marc. Were you able to solve the what zit pic this morning?


Good to hear, Don. Can't figure out the what's zit pic from this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that Crazy Paper Thing is amazing.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Up and feeling much better now thanks, Marc. Were you able to solve the what zit pic this morning?



Bummer about your clod Don, but take caution using Aspirin as my Drs warned me with my blood pressure condition.

They suggested to avoid it in any large 225mg + type amounts.

BTW: Your SAP what zit sure looks like Whole Blue Poppy Seeds but hard to tell without something to compare as to size.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning all, still chilly here and I have caught a terrible cold. Time to take my aspirin and head back to bed now that SAP is up.


Sorry to hear that Don.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Don. Can't figure out the what's zit pic from this morning.


I thought sure you would get that one Marc!


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Bummer about your clod Don, but take caution using Aspirin as my Drs warned me with my blood pressure condition.
> 
> They suggested to avoid it in any large 225mg + type amounts.
> 
> BTW: Your SAP what zit sure looks like Whole Blue Poppy Seeds but hard to tell without something to compare as to size.


Patrick, I take one 325mg coated aspirin daily as a blood thinner and the doc tells me I can take a couple more for arthritis pain if need be on any given day.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Patrick, I take one 325mg coated aspirin daily as a blood thinner and the doc tells me I can take a couple more for arthritis pain if need be on any given day.



OK, and I guess our blood/heart conditions are different or maybe the Doctors as well, as I had been taking the same aspirin dosage and was told it was waaay too much, and that was prior to my aorta surgery, and they put me on two coated aspirin @ 80mg/day. And advised taking acetaminophen (Tylenol) type medication instead for anything extra.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I thought sure you would get that one Marc!


The little seed-like things look familiar, but I just can't place it with anything in the known world.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> OK, and I guess our blood/heart conditions are different or maybe the Doctors as well, as I had been taking the same aspirin dosage and was told it was waaay too much, and that was prior to my aorta surgery, and they put me on two coated aspirin @ 80mg/day. And advised taking acetaminophen (Tylenol) type medication instead for anything extra.


My doc says that aspirin is an anti inflammatory and is better for arthritis pain although he also says to use Tylenol and gives me Tylenol 3s for that purpose if the pain worsens and an extra aspirin does not relieve it.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The little seed-like things look familiar, but I just can't place it with anything in the known world.


Patrick knows. 



pm-r said:


> BTW: Your SAP what zit sure looks like Whole Blue Poppy Seeds but hard to tell without something to compare as to size.


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought that they were caraway seeds. I was way off the mark.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Patrick, I take one 325mg coated aspirin daily as a blood thinner and the doc tells me I can take a couple more for arthritis pain if need be on any given day.


I would try Isobrufen for the joint pain.
It's anti-inflamatory and too much anti-cugulant
isn't all that good. And it can effect the lining of the stomach too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 4AM to the strange sound of the fog horn outside of St. John's harbor .............. strange since one does not usually hear it in January. A light misty rain is starting to fall, so I fed the doxies and sent them outside since I know how much they "love" the rain. Now that all is settling, I shall go back to bed. Later ............


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc and all.

A wet day and 6C here. 
More autumn then winter. 
Pored meself a cup of coffee.
There is more in the kettle if anyone is up.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. I caught Marc on SAP this morning just a few minutes ago!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc and all.
> 
> A wet day and 6C here.
> More autumn then winter.
> Pored meself a cup of coffee.
> There is more in the kettle if anyone is up.


Morning, Caman. A light rain and +4C temps here as we approach 10AM. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents. I caught Marc on SAP this morning just a few minutes ago!


"Bookem, Danno."  I pop into SAP every so often each day or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material? A paperless society? I think not.
Perhaps the most hilarious commercial ever. Really puts things into perspective…

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great HNIC clip. Did not grow up with it in NYC, but I liked it when I first came to Canada.


----------



## friend

And...


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP material? A paperless society? I think not.
> Perhaps the most hilarious commercial ever. Really puts things into perspective…
> 
> How are you feeling today?


That is a neat clip Marc, but I have already used it. I am feeling better as far as my cold goes, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is a neat clip Marc, but I have already used it. I am feeling better as far as my cold goes, thanks.


I knew that I had seen it somewhere before today. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Dr.G.

In Newfoundland, it's more than a Polar Vortex - The Globe and Mail

Very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C here as we approach 4PM, but High Tea may still be served. Anyone interested?


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> +5C here as we approach 4PM, but High Tea may still be served. Anyone interested?


Thanks Marc, I'll take some tea. I feel I live where you are. So much snow here I don't know where to put it. Got the snow thrower back from the shop, so more work ahead.

-18C with a blizzard waring in effect---:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Well, there is always this about winter:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Karl. Great shots. Good to have your snow blower back. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, there is always this about winter:


Very true. :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's floods as rain falls and temperatures soar - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Sadly, lots of snow followed by rain and warm temps, even for just a day, causes lots of flooding.


----------



## pm-r

Karl, that's a lot of snow and a lot of clearing you've done!!

Did you or they get the pulley/belt problem fixed?

BTW: I'm sure impressed as to how well your portable shelter seems to have help up with all that snow. It must be well made.


----------



## Dr.G.

This afternoon, St. John's was warmer than Orlando, Florida.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> This afternoon, St. John's was warmer than Orlando, Florida.


Looking at that map.....
I can't believe it. 
3:07am and we have 6C here, and most of North America 
is colder than a witches tit. XX)
And lo and behold, only St. Johns is warmer.


----------



## kps

pm-r said:


> Karl, that's a lot of snow and a lot of clearing you've done!!
> 
> Did you or they get the pulley/belt problem fixed?
> 
> BTW: I'm sure impressed as to how well your portable shelter seems to have help up with all that snow. It must be well made.



Yes all fixed for now, it was a piece of gravel stuck in he machine causing the belt coming off.

We keep clearing the snow off the roof of the shelter. As you can see, it's really starting to accumulate at the sides. Not bad for something I got at Canadian Tire on sale for $250.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> St. John's floods as rain falls and temperatures soar - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> Sadly, lots of snow followed by rain and warm temps, even for just a day, causes lots of flooding.


Stay dry Marc. Some of those images look rather threatening.


----------



## pm-r

Good to hear it's working well and an easy fix I gather once the cause of the problem was found - and that's always the hardest problem.

And thanks for the CT shelter info and a really good deal I'd say.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

Going to put on coffee in a minute when the kids have gone to school.

Here is something for Marc.


----------



## friend

Oh my Lord. 
Tired kids, but Liam took the biscuit.
Couldn't find his belt, found it.
Couldn't find his favourite sweeter, found it.
And all that time whining and crying. 
I did survive. XX) :clap:

Now for that coffee.
Enjoy. I know I will.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Looking at that map.....
> I can't believe it.
> 3:07am and we have 6C here, and most of North America
> is colder than a witches tit. XX)
> And lo and behold, only St. Johns is warmer.


All too true, Caman. Yesterday, for part of the day, every one of the fifty US states had freezing or below freezing temps, even Hawaii.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Stay dry Marc. Some of those images look rather threatening.


Merci, Karl. You stay warm and safe as well. Howling winds right now with snow squalls got me up early.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Going to put on coffee in a minute when the kids have gone to school.
> 
> Here is something for Marc.


Cute. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Oh my Lord.
> Tired kids, but Liam took the biscuit.
> Couldn't find his belt, found it.
> Couldn't find his favourite sweeter, found it.
> And all the the time whining and crying.
> I did survive. XX) :clap:
> 
> Now for that coffee.
> Enjoy. I know I will.


Hang in there, my friend. Having been a single parent for five years I know what you are experiencing. When does Tina arrive in Sweden?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Hang in there, my friend. Having been a single parent for five years I know what you are experiencing. When does Tina arrive in Sweden?


Thanks Marc.
Yeah I will, no other way forward. 

Tina will be arriving on Thursday the 18th at 6:15am. :love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> Yeah I will, no other way forward.
> 
> Tina will be arriving on Thursday the 18th at 6:15am. :love2::clap:


Excelsior, Caman. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to make out OtHD Breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Freezing rain here this morning once again. The TV news this morning noted that as of yesterday, we have received as much snow so far this year as we did the entire winter of 2012/2013. Today on SAP watch as a Dutch magician tries to do as many illusions as he can in just five minutes. Also a look at a very potent painkiller found in traditional Chinese medicine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Freezing rain here this morning once again. The TV news this morning noted that as of yesterday, we have received as much snow so far this year as we did the entire winter of 2012/2013. Today on SAP watch as a Dutch magician tries to do as many illusions as he can in just five minutes. Also a look at a very potent painkiller found in traditional Chinese medicine.


Interesting. We have another couple of feet to go before we match last years snowfall of 9 feet, which was 4 feet below our yearly average.

Will check out SAP and the magic acts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, those were amazing illusions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, Elvis ............... albeit a bit late. The King would have been 79 today.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Happy Birthday, Elvis ............... albeit a bit late. The King would have been 79 today.


Way to make a guy feel even older.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Way to make a guy feel even older.


Sorry, Bob. 

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## eMacMan

Despite the Elvis post no aches or pains, so all is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Despite the Elvis post no aches or pains, so all is well.


Good to hear, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video: Toronto Zoo's polar bear cub takes first steps - The Globe and Mail

Don, SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone interested in a freshly brewed pot of Sonal Special Herbal Tea for 4PM High Tea?


----------



## SINC

Hmm, weird things going on here this week. First a Bohemian Waxwing shows up all by himself and has been hanging around our feeder for a week now. Normally these birds appear in big flocks at this time of year. He looks cold too:










Then when outside just now, what do I hear in early January that one usually only hears in summer here? Listen to this video that I used to capture the singing of a canary or warbler in a tree in our yard? What's with that in the middle of the deep freeze?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, Don and an interesting clip.


----------



## friend

Good night all.


----------



## kps

Have a good one.


----------



## kps

Still digging out, but with power now.

Don, I've been dropping into SAP and I must say I think you gained a regular. Hope you're doing better.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Still digging out, but with power now.
> 
> Don, I've been dropping into SAP and I must say I think you gained a regular. Hope you're doing better.


Doing great again, 'cept for the runny nose Karl! Glad to know you are enjoying SAP. I try hard to make it less than 10 minutes of 'innerestin' stuff' every day of the year to start the day off.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Doing great again, 'cept for the runny nose Karl! Glad to know you are enjoying SAP. I try hard to make it less than 10 minutes of 'innerestin' stuff' every day of the year to start the day off.


I enjoy it more in the afternoon when I have more time to go to the various sites you post.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Speak to you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang! 

I hope all are coping well enough with the unusual weather.

Some even enjoy it:
Greyhound in Batman pajamas plays in the snow. [VIDEO]


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang!
> 
> I hope all are coping well enough with the unusual weather.
> 
> Some even enjoy it:
> Greyhound in Batman pajamas plays in the snow. [VIDEO]


Morning, Kim. How is Winter treating you? Paix, mon amie.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

Thanks for that video Kim.
Than was a nice way to start the morning. 

Now for a cup of coffee.
There is more on the stove for anyone in need of a perk me up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Caman. Thanks for the coffee. How are you today?


----------



## friend

Hi Marc.

I'm OK.
Had a bit of tribble with the payment verification for Tina's ticket.
It's sorted now, but took over an hour to get fixed.
Not my fault that they don't use the internet payment option the
way it is sposed to be used. They are "crossing the river for water".


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A longtime friend died last night around 8:00, not unexpected as he had been quite il for a long time. So glad we took him out to the casino and bought him a Christmas drink just two weeks ago. He had a great time and got around great with the aid of a walker. Hs wife said he really enjoyed that two hour outing. I saluted him with a couple of drinks last night and then slept in this morning.

At any rate SAP is now up with an amazing video of a wild killer whale who tries to communicate with people by imitating the sound of their outboard motor. An amusing story called the long walk rounds out the day's 'stuff'.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> 
> I'm OK.
> Had a bit of tribble with the payment verification for Tina's ticket.
> It's sorted now, but took over an hour to get fixed.
> Not my fault that they don't use the internet payment option the
> way it is sposed to be used. They are "crossing the river for water".


Good to hear, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. A longtime friend died last night around 8:00, not unexpected as he had been quite il for a long time. So glad we took him out to the casino and bought him a Christmas drink just two weeks ago. He had a great time and got around great with the aid of a walker. Hs wife said he really enjoyed that two hour outing. I saluted him with a couple of drinks last night and then slept in this morning.
> 
> At any rate SAP is now up with an amazing video of a wild killer whale who tries to communicate with people by imitating the sound of their outboard motor. An amusing story called the long walk rounds out the day's 'stuff'.


Sorry to hear of the loss of your friend, Don. He was lucky to have you as his friend. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning all. A longtime friend died last night around 8:00, not unexpected as he had been quite il for a long time. So glad we took him out to the casino and bought him a Christmas drink just two weeks ago. He had a great time and got around great with the aid of a walker. His wife said he really enjoyed that two hour outing. I saluted him with a couple of drinks last night and then slept in this morning.


Sorry for you loss Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone for tea or coffee??? With Kim (aka Java Queen) not coming by much, our coffee sales have been way down, and with Sonal only coming in every so often, our tea sales of Sonal Special Herbal tea is also down.


----------



## SINC

A coffee sounds good, thanks Marc. When I haven't got time to brew one, I found an easy way to enjoy a robust coffee flavour. Give them a try, my bet is that many here will love them.


----------



## pm-r

I wouldn't mind a few right now Don as our bag seems to empty.

My wife doesn't like either of us to buy them as it's hard for her to not to consume too many.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee sounds good, thanks Marc. When I haven't got time to brew one, I found an easy way to enjoy a robust coffee flavour. Give them a try, my bet is that many here will love them.


Would you believe I have never tried one of these, Don???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wouldn't mind a few right now Don as our bag seems to empty.
> 
> My wife doesn't like either of us to buy them as it's hard for her to not to consume too many.


I am like that with pistachio nuts and Christmas cake, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, my friend. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hidden camera catches clever Beagle stealing chicken nuggets (VIDEO) » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family « Keywords: toaster oven, chicken nuggets, steal, clever

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin now. I hope to see some Northern Lights when I take the doxies out back. Wish me luck. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Good morning all.

Now we have snow.
Very little and 2C, but we are in the club. 
Coffee and brunch put up in the drawing room.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Now we have snow.
> Very little and 2C, but we are in the club.
> Coffee and brunch put up in the drawing room.


Thanks for the coffee, Caman. If you want snow, you may have some of ours. We have gone over the eight foot mark with all of yesterday's snow squalls.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, fell asleep early and wide awake at 1:30 a.m. so thought I might as well get SAP up for the day. A funny video today on aging presented by a cabaret singer. More bird pics and why you should quit Facebook this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP when I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to make out TGIF Breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## Sonal

Any fresh croissants, Marc? I could use one with my coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Any fresh croissants, Marc? I could use one with my coffee.


Coming right up, Sonal ................ fresh out of the oven.

So good to see you back once again in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## kps

Morning all, I'll skip breakfast but offer a little TGIF gift.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Hidden camera catches clever Beagle stealing chicken nuggets (VIDEO) » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family « Keywords: toaster oven, chicken nuggets, steal, clever
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Nice find Marc, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Morning all, I'll skip breakfast but offer a little TGIF gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Good one, Karl. Our doxies would go nuts with this penguin.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice find Marc, merci.


Thought so. Amazing feat of dexterity. 

How is your cold today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Even mouse gets saved during brutal Newfoundland cold - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Don, I know that you have problems with using CBC items, but might this be a web bit? A truly touching story.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Karl. Our doxies would go nuts with this penguin.
> 
> How are you today?


Very busy Marc. Still clearing snow, spent an hour on the phone with Apple regarding a recurring GPU panic on my 2010 MBP. Apple made it right by extending my "extended" warranty. I'm taking it to an Apple store Monday for repair.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thought so. Amazing feat of dexterity.
> 
> How is your cold today?


Much better, thanks.



Dr.G. said:


> Even mouse gets saved during brutal Newfoundland cold - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> Don, I know that you have problems with using CBC items, but might this be a web bit? A truly touching story.


Merci, a WEBBIT item it is!


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Very busy Marc. Still clearing snow, spent an hour on the phone with Apple regarding a recurring GPU panic on my 2010 MBP. Apple made it right by extending my "extended" warranty. I'm taking it to an Apple store Monday for repair.


Good luck with your snow, Karl. I know that it can be a pain, both literally and figuratively. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Much better, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Merci, a WEBBIT item it is!


Good to hear, Don.

Yes, they interviewed the woman this morning on CBC Radio One.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. 

Good riddance to that cold Don ... and it seems to be improving, eh!! Some great pic's and humour on SAP lately ... though I don't often chime in with my comments, I'm a daily visitor, and appreciate & enjoy your efforts. And I sometimes beat the hangman too!!

We're suffering from some dim sum withdrawal, and looking forward to the daughter getting back soon!! She's due back from Calgary some time 'late' tomorrow, so if she's up to it, maybe dim sum Sunday morning!!

In the meantime, we've been "sitting" her cat, and she has taken over our place ... here she is looking quite the "queen" on the bed. 

Good wishes everyone!!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Afternoon/evening all.
> 
> Good riddance to that cold Don ... and it seems to be improving, eh!! Some great pic's and humour on SAP lately ... though I don't often chime in with my comments, I'm a daily visitor, and appreciate & enjoy your efforts. And I sometimes beat the hangman too!!
> 
> 
> Good wishes everyone!!


Thanks John, it is posts like yours that keep me going on those dark days when I don't really feel like updating. That said, I have yet to miss a day in 5.5 years now except for technical issues which did not allow me to update due to no internet when travelling, but always got the update done later in the day.

I like the word match as well as hangman and play it daily. Only trouble with that game is, you can score 0, 20, 40, 60 or 100%, but not 80%. That is impossible.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Thanks John, it is posts like yours that keep me going on those dark days when I don't really feel like updating. That said, I have yet to miss a day in 5.5 years now except for technical issues which did not allow me to update due to no internet when travelling, but always got the update done later in the day.
> 
> I like the word match as well as hangman and play it daily. Only trouble with that game is, you can score 0, 20, 40, 60 or 100%, but not 80%. That is impossible.


Sometimes I get 100%, but mostly I am dunno on at least half of the words.
The hangman I most often get straight away, and if I don't I do another one
until I have 1 more win than losses that day. 
I actually have never gotten the short straw. I'm stubborn in that way.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine looking cat, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks John, it is posts like yours that keep me going on those dark days when I don't really feel like updating. That said, I have yet to miss a day in 5.5 years now except for technical issues which did not allow me to update due to no internet when travelling, but always got the update done later in the day.
> 
> I like the word match as well as hangman and play it daily. Only trouble with that game is, you can score 0, 20, 40, 60 or 100%, but not 80%. That is impossible.


I like the fact of the day, the birthdays and the section with interesting info at the bottom of SAP. I love the pics that people send to you, especially of the wildlife and natural scenery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

You can't pour water for someone from an empty glass.


----------



## Dr.G.

The power of words. [VIDEO]

There but for the grace of God ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. Breakfast is now being made ................... but first, some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The freezing polar vortex that has gripped the US has extended an abnormally mild winter in Scandinavia and disrupted the seasonal patterns of flora and fauna.

The weather system that brought snow, ice and record low temperatures to many parts of the United States this week left Iceland, Greenland and Scandinavia much warmer than normal.

On the back of a generally mild winter, there have been reports of bears emerging early from hibernation in Finland, changes in the behaviour of migratory birds off the coast of Sweden and plants appearing earlier than normal in Norway."

Caman, this might explain your mild temps.

Polar vortex over US brings abnormally mild weather to Scandinavia | Environment | theguardian.com


----------



## kps

Morning all, we're up to +3 currently and expect it to go to a hi of +8 which is good as it melted all the icicles off of my troughs. The sooner this melts the better. No bears coming out of hibernation around here...


----------



## friend

Yes it does Marc.
Read about it earlier this week,
but now we have -2 and a bit of snow.
Here we go.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. I found, or make that re-found a video I used on SAP a long time ago and thought I would put it here to give certain members of the Shang Gang a reason to smile today.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Oh, and SAP is up with a great video spoofing 'The Exorcist' by the Dirt Devil vacuum folks and the Daily GIF features feeding a wild fox.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You miss 100% of the shots you don't take." - Wayne Gretzky


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. I found, or make that re-found a video I used on SAP a long time ago and thought I would put it here to give certain members of the Shang Gang a reason to smile today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Both cute and sweet, Don. A great way to start yet another day. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Yes it does Marc.
> Read about it earlier in the week,
> but now we have -2 and a bit of snow.
> Here we go.


Good luck, my friend. The snow should be a shock to Tina. Has she ever seen snow before?


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Morning all, we're up to +3 currently and expect it to go to a hi of +8 which is good as it melted all the icicles off of my troughs. The sooner this melts the better. No bears coming out of hibernation around here...


-1C with sunshine here as we approach 11AM. I am with you 100%, Karl, re melting. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, my friend. The snow should be a shock to Tina. Has she ever seen snow before?


Only on tv.


----------



## kps

Following a bunch of links I found this interesting article on the origin of ashkenazi names.

Ashkenazi names: The etymology of the most common Jewish surnames.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Only on tv.


Good thing she is not coming to St.John's, NL first.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Following a bunch of links I found this interesting article on the origin of ashkenazi names.
> 
> Ashkenazi names: The etymology of the most common Jewish surnames.


A few people have sent this to me. We think that my grandfather's name might have been Glazman and was changed to Glassman when he arrived at Ellis Island in NYC.


----------



## SINC

My two years are up for my 2011 MBP and I ordered my new one today. Should be here is a week or so. The model I ordered is a 15" MBP Retina 2.6GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7, Turbo Boost up to 3.8GHz, 16GB 1600MHz SDRAM, 512GB PCIe-based Flash Storage with extended Applecare.

I traded in my old one which needs a new power supply (frayed cord) and a new keyboard (A, S and E keys are completely worn off, see pic below.) Since it has full Applecare through October 12 of this year, it will be repaired and then sold. Since there is no Superdrive in this model of MBP, I opted for a Samsung, rather than Apple USB burner which does everything the Apple model does but costs $49 compare to $89 for the Apple brand.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Oh, and SAP is up with a great video spoofing 'The Exorcist' by the Dirt Devil vacuum folks and the Daily GIF features feeding a wild fox.


Ops.
I just sent it to you. 
Didn't know you had seen it.


----------



## SINC

Not to worry Camán, I appreciate all the things you and everyone else send me and duplicates are bound to happen. Don't let that stop you from sending more.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> My two years are up for my 2011 MBP and I ordered my new one today. Should be here is a week or so. The model I ordered is a 15" MBP Retina 2.6GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7, Turbo Boost up to 3.8GHz, 16GB 1600MHz SDRAM, 512GB PCIe-based Flash Storage with extended Applecare. .........


Good luck with the new laptop Don .... it sounds like a fine new rig!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> My two years are up for my 2011 MBP and I ordered my new one today. Should be here is a week or so. The model I ordered is a 15" MBP Retina 2.6GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7, Turbo Boost up to 3.8GHz, 16GB 1600MHz SDRAM, 512GB PCIe-based Flash Storage with extended Applecare.
> 
> I traded in my old one which needs a new power supply (frayed cord) and a new keyboard (A, S and E keys are completely worn off, see pic below.) Since it has full Applecare through October 12 of this year, it will be repaired and then sold. Since there is no Superdrive in this model of MBP, I opted for a Samsung, rather than Apple USB burner which does everything the Apple model does but costs $49 compare to $89 for the Apple brand.




Nice new Mac Don, but isn't that a bit of an expensive way to fix the old power supply and some worn off keys problems?? 

Just joking of course.


----------



## SINC

Yeah Patrick, but I learned a long time ago that if you don't stay current with the technology, you soon can't do so much anymore. Besides, this laptop has had a minimum of 10 hours daily use for two solid years. I know of no one else who wears out keyboards from constant use. That's over 7,000 hours of trouble free service it has given me that only cost me about 38 cents an hour in total. Pretty cheap work machine and entertainment too when you look at it that way.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> .


Good night, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe I should call it a night as well. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and +4C at just before 4AM. Decided to get up early to let the doxies outside while they would still go out back without being taken out front, two at a time, in pouring rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Giant Squid Found In California - Lightly Braised Turnip
Some early morning SAP filler, Don??


----------



## Dr.G.

Perfectly Camouflaged Log Cabin by Hans Linberg Looks Like a Pile of Firewood

One cool studio.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Giant Squid Found In California - Lightly Braised Turnip
> Some early morning SAP filler, Don??





Dr.G. said:


> Perfectly Camouflaged Log Cabin by Hans Linberg Looks Like a Pile of Firewood
> 
> One cool studio.


Morning Marc, those are two great finds, merci.

'The correct way to build a zoo' this morning on SAP along with a lucky guy and our video, 'Golf Shot Of The Year'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, those are two great finds, merci.
> 
> 'The correct way to build a zoo' this morning on SAP along with a lucky guy and our video, 'Golf Shot Of The Year'.


Glad that they could help out the SAP cause, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to start preparing Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Giant Squid Found In California - Lightly Braised Turnip
> Some early morning SAP filler, Don??


Morning, this piece reminds me of a 50's cold war nuclear fear mongering sci-fi movie.:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Morning, this piece reminds me of a 50's cold war nuclear fear mongering sci-fi movie.:lmao:


Morning, Karl. I have to admit that it does not look real. Still, I grew up on the "cold war nuclear rear mongering sci-fi movies" of the 50's.

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Karl. I have to admit that it does not look real. Still, I grew up on the "cold war nuclear rear mongering sci-fi movies" of the 50's.
> 
> How are you today, mon ami?


Doing good Marc, the warm spell is melting some of the snow and ice, we're heading for some freezing temps. How are you doing out there?


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Doing good Marc, the warm spell is melting some of the snow and ice, we're heading for some freezing temps. How are you doing out there?


Same sort of weather here, Karl. +9C at just past noon has taken about a foot of our 8 feet of snow away. No major storms until next weekend are forecast, so we finally get a break.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Same sort of weather here, Karl. +9C at just past noon has taken about a foot of our 8 feet of snow away. No major storms until next weekend are forecast, so we finally get a break.


Decent weather predicted for tomorrow as I head south to the Apple store in Newmarket (about an hour and 20min away) for my GPU repair. Funny, but I never thought I'd say I never knew that Apple had opened a store in Newmarket. ˆIt seems it's no longer a big deal when Apple does open a new store. What happened to the heady days when people lined up overnight at store openings. LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Decent weather predicted for tomorrow as I head south to the Apple store in Newmarket (about an hour and 20min away) for my GPU repair. Funny, but I never thought I'd say I never knew that Apple had opened a store in Newmarket. ˆIt seems it's no longer a big deal when Apple does open a new store. What happened to the heady days when people lined up overnight at store openings. LOL


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

If anyone sees a standard wirehaired dachshund flying overhead, it might be one of ours. Winds are gusting over 120km/h and once the doxies step away from the shelter of the house, they are literally being lifted up into the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Giant Squid Found In California - Lightly Braised Turnip
> Some early morning SAP filler, Don??


One might want to cheek out this page:

160-Foot Giant Squid Hoax: How Big Do They Really Get?

But for a recent real large catch:

Video: Fisherman catches giant squid off Japan coast - Telegraph


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> One might want to cheek out this page:
> 
> 160-Foot Giant Squid Hoax: How Big Do They Really Get?
> 
> But for a recent real large catch:
> 
> Video: Fisherman catches giant squid off Japan coast - Telegraph


I thought that the picture of the squid did not look real.


----------



## pm-r

kps said:


> Decent weather predicted for tomorrow as I head south to the Apple store in Newmarket (about an hour and 20min away) for my GPU repair. Funny, but I never thought I'd say I never knew that Apple had opened a store in Newmarket. ˆIt seems it's no longer a big deal when Apple does open a new store. What happened to the heady days when people lined up overnight at store openings. LOL


Good luck and success with your Mac repair, and yes the opening of the recent Apple Retail Stores seems to have become a ho-hum thing lately.

I don't know if there would even be much excitement if they opened one in the Victoria area or anywhere on Vancouver Island for that matter.

It might be nice as we are a bit isolated from their lower mainland stores with an expensive and time consuming ferry trip etc. And heck, we aren't too much smaller in size and population from those who have access to their Halifax store. And they don't even need to take a ferry trip.


----------



## johnp

Morning/afternoon all. Daughter got back from Calgary on schedule yesterday eve. Windy when she left there, and windy upon her arrival here, a 'bumpy' flight, otherwise, uneventful. Did dim sum this morning, and she picked up her cat to take home after. So all's back to normal on the home-front once again!!
Cheers!


----------



## pm-r

I'm glad to hear your daughter arrived safely and on time. And had some dim sum as well - nice!!!

I posted last night to say it was a good thing that she was flying from Calgary, but for some reason I haven't seen the post show up here.

I had said it was good she was flying west from Calgary, as many to back east had been cancelled.

On that note, my eldest son and his lady friend got stuck in Montreal last week as their flight on Monday to be on their way back to Whitehorse from the Pierre Elliott Trudeau Airport was cancelled.

The first flight they could get was on the Friday and luckily it was able to take off which was a good thing as the airport was again shut down for several hours on Saturday morning due to icing, and of course caused hundreds of delays or cancellations.

And we almost got stranded in Calgary several years ago when a freak winter storm came through, but not unusual for Calgary I guess. Many flights were cancelled but luckily, I think we had a bush-pilot trained type pilot on board, and he got the Westjet flight to take off and back to Victoria.

Bad winter weather and airplanes do NOT get along well together!!!


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'm glad to hear your daughter arrived safely and on time. And had some dim sum as well - nice!!!
> 
> I posted last night to say it was a good thing that she was flying from Calgary, but for some reason I haven't seen the post show up here.


I knew I had read your post Patrick and it didn't show up here because you posted it in the weather thread. 

Read it here: http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/20113-hows-weather-2890.html#post1584009


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I knew I had read your post Patrick and it didn't show up here because you posted it in the weather thread.  Read it here: http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/20113-hows-weather-2890.html#post1584009


I saw it over on the weather thread as well Patrick. In fact, when I posted over there the other day, I thought I was actually posting to The Shang ... then realized I wasn't and hadn't after it posted and I saw where I was!! 
... and you're sure right, bad weather and flying don't get along very well. I've been flying since 1961 -- and have a good many tales of "happenings"!!!
Hope your son's Montreal trip back was finally resolved safely!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning/afternoon all. Daughter got back from Calgary on schedule yesterday eve. Windy when she left there, and windy upon her arrival here, a 'bumpy' flight, otherwise, uneventful. Did dim sum this morning, and she picked up her cat to take home after. So all's back to normal on the home-front once again!!
> Cheers!


Evening, John. Good to hear that all is "normal" on your western home-front. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. Good to hear that all is "normal" on your western home-front. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc. We're still moving about our apartment with a little "checking" for the cat being in our paths, but that will pass!!  The daughter called a while back, and it seems she and 'kitty' have also settled back into their place as well. I hope 'kitty' enjoyed her stay with us ... she seemed to.


----------



## friend

.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. We're still moving about our apartment with a little "checking" for the cat being in our paths, but that will pass!!  The daughter called a while back, and it seems she and 'kitty' have also settled back into their place as well. I hope 'kitty' enjoyed her stay with us ... she seemed to.


Good to hear that the cat sitting experience went well. You might have been stuck with a dachshund ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to follow Caman's lead and call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Morning all.

Coffee and porridge on the stove, sandwiches and müesli on the table.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Coffee and porridge on the stove, sandwiches and müesli on the table.


Morning, Caman. Thanks for breakfast and the coffee.

How are you today?


----------



## friend

Hi Marc.

I'm a wee bit tired. 
I'm glad I decided to have my fast day tomorrow instead of today.
I would have skipped it otherwise.
But besides that, with only 5 days to Tian's arrival, I'm good.
How are you me friend?


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hi Marc.
> 
> I'm a wee bit tired.
> I'm glad I decided to have my fast day tomorrow instead of today.
> I would have skipped it otherwise.
> But besides that, with only 5 days to Tian's arrival, I'm good.
> How are you me friend?


Morning, Caman. Good luck when Tina arrives. You are due for a bit of happiness in your life right about now.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I slept a wee bit late as I stayed up til midnight bidding on a 1951 Mercury steering wheel on eBay. I finally won the bid and paid for the wheel which should be here in about three weeks. I will be putting it on my 1949 Mercury Meteor when I give it some TLC before I sell it this spring. It will be a sad day to see it leave, but it is time someone else enjoyed this antique. I am only the third owner having obtained it in 1990 and customized it in 1991. It still has only 24,000 original miles on it which at 64 years of age means it has only travelled on average, 375 miles per year since new.


----------



## SINC

If you have ever found yourself with a bottle of wine, but without a corkscrew, today's SAP video is for you. Also 'you can't fix stupid' and a really big chain saw in the Daily GIF.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics of your Mercury Meteor, Don. I see where you get your love of purple. Of course, these pics are pleasing to the eyes, whereas the Barney pics are jolting. Why are you going to sell the classic car?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you have ever found yourself with a bottle of wine, but without a corkscrew, today's SAP video is for you. Also 'you can't fix stupid' and a really big chain saw in the Daily GIF.


I think that I shall stick to a cork screw, Don .............. or have a beer with a twist top. 

I think that the Whatzit is some sort of broom or brush.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Great pics of your Mercury Meteor, Don. I see where you get your love of purple. Of course, these pics are pleasing to the eyes, whereas the Barney pics are jolting. Why are you going to sell the classic car?


Marc, I am selling it because I want someone else to care for it. My arthritis makes crawling around under it a real pain and it needs to be used for a few hundred miles each season to avoid seals becoming old and leaking and deterioration from setting in and I have lost interest in doing all that. I have owned it for 25 years now and it is time. Besides, it is a lot of money tied up in a single possession. I sold the other five I owned and another one sadly burned.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I think that I shall stick to a cork screw, Don .............. or have a beer with a twist top.
> 
> I think that the Whatzit is some sort of broom or brush.


Yep, you got it Marc, it's a paint brush.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, I slept a wee bit late as I stayed up til midnight bidding on a 1951 Mercury steering wheel on eBay. I finally won the bid and paid for the wheel which should be here in about three weeks. I will be putting it on my 1949 Mercury Meteor when I give it some TLC before I sell it this spring. It will be a sad day to see it leave, but it is time someone else enjoyed this antique. I am only the third owner having obtained it in 1990 and customized it in 1991. It still has only 24,000 original miles on it which at 64 years of age means it has only travelled on average, 375 miles per year since new.



That's a pretty nice mod job Don and of course the dangling pair of fluffy dice, and congrats on your winning bid. Did it not have the proper steering wheel or is the one from the 1951 Mercury better and nicer?

Does it still have the original flathead V8 and power train and running gear?

She would be hard to let go and sell especially considering all the work you did.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I am selling it because I want someone else to care for it. My arthritis makes crawling around under it a real pain and it needs to be used for a few hundred miles each season to avoid seals becoming old and leaking and deterioration from setting in and I have lost interest in doing all that. I have owned it for 25 years now and it is time. Besides, it is a lot of money tied up in a single possession. I sold the other five I owned and another one sadly burned.


Well, this makes sense then based on what you have said. What might a car like this sell for, if I might be so bold and ask?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, you got it Mark, it's a paint brush.


Lucky guess by Mark ............ as I am Marc with a "c".


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That's a pretty nice mod job Don and of course the dangling pair of fluffy dice, and congrats on your winning bid. Did it not have the proper steering wheel or is the one from the 1951 Mercury better and nicer?
> 
> Does it still have the original flathead V8 and power train and running gear?
> 
> She would be hard to let go and sell especially considering all the work you did.


Patrick, I removed the original wheel in favour of a custom wheel, but that was a mistake. The custom wheel is a 13" diameter and it makes the mechanical steering very difficult at low speeds. I always liked the centre emblem on the 51 Merc wheel and since it is a bolt on fit I chose it. The Merc wheel is a 15" diameter and will make steering it at slow speed much easier, and thus easier to sell as well.

And yes it retains the original running gear. The motor was seized when the second owner found it in a barn in Langenburg, Sask., and he had the local Ford dealership rebuild it back in 75 when it had 16,000 miles on the car. It originally belonged to a single lady school teacher who lived on a farm with her parents. She developed cataracts and could no longer drive, so she parked it in 1962. It seized up from non use between 62 and 75.

This is a shot of a 51 Merc steering wheel, which I will paint white.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Lucky guess by Mark ............ as I am Marc with a "c".


Yep, that I know, but every once in a while spell check leaps in and corrects Marc to Mark. If I don't notice it right away, it slips by me. Sorry about that, I corrected it.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, this makes sense then based on what you have said. What might a car like this sell for, if I might be so bold and ask?


Collector cars are worth what someone is willing to pay for them Marc. However, the car was appraised at $40,000 in 2004.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Patrick, I removed the original wheel in favour of a custom wheel, but that was a mistake. The custom wheel is a 13" diameter and it makes the mechanical steering very difficult at low speeds. I always liked the centre emblem on the 51 Merc wheel and since it is a bolt on fit I chose it. The Merc wheel is a 15" diameter and will make steering it at slow speed much easier, and thus easier to sell as well.
> 
> And yes it retains the original running gear. The motor was seized when the second owner found it in a barn in Langenburg, Sask., and he had the local Ford dealership rebuild it back in 75 when it had 16,000 miles on the car. It originally belonged to a single lady school teacher who lived on a farm with her parents. She developed cataracts and could no longer drive, so she parked it in 1962. It seized up from non use between 62 and 75.




Neat. So many seem to drop in a Chevy or Olds V-8 which seemed odd to me with a Ford product, and yet the Ford V-8 flathead always had a nice distinctive sound.

The rebuilder must have been good as many don't know how to grind the no-tappit valves properly for proper valve clearance.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Neat. So many seem to drop in a Chevy or Olds V-8 which seemed odd to me with a Ford product, and yet the Ford V-8 flathead always had a nice distinctive sound.
> 
> The rebuilder must have been good as many don't know how to grind the no-tappit valves properly for proper valve clearance.


I added a pic of the wheel above just as you posted this.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, that I know, but every once in a while spell check leaps in and corrects Marc to Mark. If I don't notice it right away, it slips by me. Sorry about that, I corrected it.


Too late. Cuba Mark is out there celebrating a correct response .............. while I sit here and sulk with the doxies.


----------



## friend

SINC said:


> Morning all, I slept a wee bit late as I stayed up til midnight bidding on a 1951 Mercury steering wheel on eBay. I finally won the bid and paid for the wheel which should be here in about three weeks. I will be putting it on my 1949 Mercury Meteor when I give it some TLC before I sell it this spring. It will be a sad day to see it leave, but it is time someone else enjoyed this antique. I am only the third owner having obtained it in 1990 and customized it in 1991. It still has only 24,000 original miles on it which at 64 years of age means it has only travelled on average, 375 miles per year since new.


Oooooh nice. 
If I had the money. 
How much will it be going for you think?
............
Ah. 
I just saw that you indeed did answer that question.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I added a pic of the wheel above just as you posted this.



Thanks for the photo, and it's definitely a 15"er for those cars without power assisted steering in that era.

A friend of mine has a grey '47 Ford that looks original - from the outside.

With a closer look, one would find that he had dropped in a Chev V-8, I think it is, I don't know what else he did with the powertrain, added: power steering and AC; disk breaks on the front and McPherson strut shocks and steering.

Not exactly original mechanically!!! 
But it looks like this from the outside, but I can't recall if his is a Tudoor or Fodor:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Collector cars are worth what someone is willing to pay for them Marc. However, the car was appraised at $40,000 in 2004.


A bit out of my snack bracket, Don. Bonne chance on the sale.


----------



## pm-r

*My son and his Whitehorse Authorized Apple Store mentor project*

I just thought I'd mention the Whitehorse Daily News article about my eldest son and his Authorized Apple Store in Whitehorse and just one of the projects he seems to get himself involved with.

You can read it here:
Whitehorsestar.com - Mentorship program may sprout careers in computers


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I just thought I'd mention the Whitehorse Daily News article about my eldest son and his Authorized Apple Store in Whitehorse and just one of the projects he seems to get himself involved with. You can read it here:
> Whitehorsestar.com - Mentorship program may sprout careers in computers


Good on him Patrick, and thanks for sharing it with us!!


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

That is a real to life approach your son is using Patrick. I applaud him for it. It brings back the old days of learn by doing, at no compensation but knowledge.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> That is a real to life approach your son is using Patrick. I applaud him for it. It brings back the old days of learn by doing, at no compensation but knowledge.


Thanks Don, and we are quite proud of his achievements, and he does many innovative things so well which may have something to do with his teaching education and training, but he's always been a bit like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Early to bed and early to rise. Morning all. I shall start the coffee brewing now.


----------



## SINC

A coffee is appreciated this morning, thanks Marc. You may find our SAP video fun this morning as 12 talented pianists play for you. Did I mention they all play the same piano? At once?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee is appreciated this morning, thanks Marc. You may find our SAP video fun this morning as 12 talented pianists play for you. Did I mention they all play the same piano? At once?


Morning, Don. Will have to check out that piano clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some breakfast????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Will have to check out that piano clip.


Did I mention '10 Healthiest Human Foods for Dogs' is also there today?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone care for some breakfast????


Hmmm, lemme see . . . how about a soft boiled egg in the shell with whole grain toast and a glass of OJ?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did I mention '10 Healthiest Human Foods for Dogs' is also there today?


Our doxies love apples and carrots.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Our doxies love apples and carrots.


As does Tao, he is crazy about either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As does Tao, he is crazy about either.


Great dogs think and act alike, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

John Daly made a hole-in-one and thought he won a car, but he didn't - CBSSports.com

Thought you might like this in that we both were fans of John Daly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Owner sells restaurant to help employee - CNN.com Video

A real SAP human interest story, Don.


----------



## SINC

indeed it is, Marc, merci.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hmmm, lemme see . . . how about a soft boiled egg in the shell with whole grain toast and a glass of OJ?



I just finished an almost identical breakfast thanks Don, after a bit of a late start today.

I fell back to sleep but it felt good and retirement is good that one can do so.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I just finished an almost identical breakfast thanks Don, after a bit of a late start today.
> 
> I fell back to sleep but it felt good and retirement is good that one can do so.


Afternoon, Patrick. Might I interest you in some lunch?


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon everyone. Hope the day's treating you all well. 
Marc ... anything left for lunch? Like maybe an open-faced 'western' ('denver') sandwich? - that would sure hit the spot about now. Merci!! 
Don ... re: the "cool stuff" on SAP today -- the bunk beds -- wow, that set-up really 'is' cool!!! 
A fairly-active morning on the go for us here .. looking forward to our balcony time this afternoon, for some quiet and interactive relaxing time!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Patrick. Might I interest you in some lunch?



Thanks for the kind offer Marc, but I think I'll pass. Besides I'm a very light lunch eater and breakfast wasn't that long ago for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, John. Just ask and you shall get whatever you desire for lunch. No problem.

How is Jean these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the kind offer Marc, but I think I'll pass. Besides I'm a very light lunch eater and breakfast wasn't that long ago for me.


OK. Care for some tea and light snacks?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Just ask and you shall get whatever you desire for lunch. No problem. How is Jean these days?


Sounds good Marc ... I'll go for that sandwich. 
Jean's been doing very well ... that specific back "issue" sure took it's time to heal/correct, but thank goodness it seems to have done so. At her 'younger' age, I figure she's doing great, and her "spirits" are always so high, and such a help to me!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... I'll go for that sandwich.
> Jean's been doing very well ... that specific back "issue" sure took it's time to heal/correct, but thank goodness it seems to have done so. At her 'younger' age, I figure she's doing great, and her "spirits" are always so high, and such a help to me!!


Good to hear about Jean, John. What sort of sandwich would you like?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear about Jean, John. What sort of sandwich would you like?


Thanks Marc. And that'll be an open-faced western (called a 'denver' out here in 'the' west) please.
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. And that'll be an open-faced western (called a 'denver' out here in 'the' west) please.
> Cheers!


Coming right up, John.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, John.


Thanks Marc.

Has anyone else experienced and wondered why, a 'denver' sandwich out west, is a 'western' sandwich back east? :


----------



## Sonal

Evening, everyone.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced and wondered why, a 'denver' sandwich out west, is a 'western' sandwich back east? :


I too wonder why. When I moved to SW Ontario in 1970 I would order a Denver and get strange looks. Had to learn to call it a Western 'cause it was my fav and still is for that matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced and wondered why, a 'denver' sandwich out west, is a 'western' sandwich back east? :


People in the east are strange???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Evening, everyone.


Evening, Sonal. Glad once again to see you back here in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too wonder why. When I moved to SW Ontario in 1970 I would order a Denver and get strange looks. Had to learn to call it a Western 'cause it was my fav and still is for that matter.


I recall that when Khrushchev visited the US in Sept. 1959, he was taken to a NYC deli. The diplomats who were showing him around ordered a western sandwich .......... and Khrushchev demanded the eastern part of their western sandwich.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> People in the east are strange???


... I'll drink to some "fond" memories of that!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I recall that when Khrushchev visited the US in Sept. 1959, he was taken to a NYC deli. The diplomats who were showing him around ordered a western sandwich .......... and Khrushchev demanded the eastern part of their western sandwich.


Good one!! (seems we posted at the same time)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... I'll drink to some "fond" memories of that!!


Good for you, John. The strangest are those North Americans who live in the farthest easterly point in North America ............... Cape Spear, NL. They greet the sunrise, when the sun does shine, each morning.


----------



## friend

Goodnight me friends.


----------



## johnp

friend said:


> Goodnight me friends.


Goodnight Caman!! 
I'm into dinner preparations here -- then after dinner, some tv-via-dvds before bedtime.
... and the beat goes on ...


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Goodnight Caman!!
> I'm into dinner preparations here -- then after dinner, some tv-via-dvds before bedtime.
> ... and the beat goes on ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS3O5zg290k]Sonny and Cher: The beat goes on (HQ Version) - YouTube[/ame]

John and Jean out on their balcony.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sonny and Cher: The beat goes on (HQ Version) - YouTube
> 
> John and Jean out on their balcony.


:clap: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced and wondered why, a 'denver' sandwich out west, is a 'western' sandwich back east? :





Dr.G. said:


> People in the east are strange???



And what's even stranger to me is why they call some of their states the Midwest.

Heck, they're barely even close or near to the west, and their southern states just below that area aren't even included.

How strange is that???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And what's even stranger to me is why they call some of their states the Midwest.
> 
> Heck, they're barely even close or near to the west, and their southern states just below that area aren't even included.
> 
> How strange is that???


Almost as strange as our three Maritime provinces of PEI, NB and NS, and the four Atlantic provinces of NL, PEI, NB and NS.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Almost as strange as our three Maritime provinces of PEI, NB and NS, and the four Atlantic provinces of NL, PEI, NB and NS.


That's even worse!!

I was trying to sort that out in my head just a week or so ago and gave up, and it seems that some of the "official" sites I was checking out couldn't even get the names consistent, let alone whatever the "correct" names and east most Canadian provinces actually are.

Crazy!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's even worse!!
> 
> I was trying to sort that out in my head just a week or so ago and gave up, and it seems that some of the "official" sites I was checking out couldn't even get the names consistent, let alone whatever the "correct" names and east most Canadian provinces actually are.
> 
> Crazy!!


Well, NL is the eastern most province, and Cape Spear, NL is North America's eastern most point of land.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

“Educating the mind without educating the heart is no education at all.” ― Aristotle


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, NL is the eastern most province, and Cape Spear, NL is North America's eastern most point of land.



Yes I knew that, but what I was trying to find and sort out was what some, especially those including the news meadia, called and what the actual difference was with their reference to "the Atlantic provinces" and "the Maritimes".


----------



## SINC

Patrick, because the 3 Maritime provinces joined Canada very early. At the time, Newfoundland was a British colony, and remained one until 1949. So, the Maritime provinces were the 3 that were "maritime," that is, by the sea. 

Newfoundland joined much later, and the name Maritime province which had applied only to the 3, stayed that way.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for your explanation Don, but I wish the news media would get their naming correct.

They seem to use the phrases: the Maritimes, Maritime provinces, Atlantic Canada and Atlantic provinces somewhat indiscriminately.

For example, if they used Atlantic Canada or Atlantic provinces for a nasty weather system that was going to affect them all would make sense to me. And I guess the most eastern part of Quebec may or may not be in their inclusion.

But when they say the storm is going to hit the Maritimes and then later I discover the major storm only affected Newfoundland, I get confused by their terminology.

Eastern Quebec is on its own I gather, pretty normal as they always seem to be, and not normally included with any "Atlantic" reference.

BTW: What do they call a Denver sandwich in Atlantic Canada or Atlantic provinces??? An Eastern sandwich??? Or is it still a western sandwich or...???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yes I knew that, but what I was trying to find and sort out was what some, especially those including the news meadia, called and what the actual difference was with their reference to "the Atlantic provinces" and "the Maritimes".





SINC said:


> Patrick, because the 3 Maritime provinces joined Canada very early. At the time, Newfoundland was a British colony, and remained one until 1949. So, the Maritime provinces were the 3 that were "maritime," that is, by the sea.
> 
> Newfoundland joined much later, and the name Maritime province which had applied only to the 3, stayed that way.


Patrick, Don has it "dead to right" re this distinction. :clap: However, at the time of Confederation on April 1st, 1949, NL had dominion status rather than just being a colony.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to get the doxies fed and put outside before the rain comes. Currently +7C with a light mist falling.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Up early to get the doxies fed and put outside before the rain comes. Currently +7C with a light mist falling.


Good morning Marc and all.

Topsy turvy.
Now we have cold weather with -8C.

There is coffee and sandwiches in the drawing room. 
Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. SAP is up with a video of a drum tattoo that is not to be missed, a dog hitching a ride on a tortoise and an amusing tory about an Edmonton snow plough.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc and all.
> 
> Topsy turvy.
> Now we have cold weather with -8C.
> 
> There is coffee and sandwiches in the drawing room.
> Enjoy.


Morning, Caman. Same sort of "topsy turvy" weather here, with cloudy skies and +9C temps.

Thanks for the coffee and sandwiches. Did not know that the Shang had a drawing room. Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. SAP is up with a video of a drum tattoo that is not to be missed, a dog hitching a ride on a tortoise and an amusing tory about an Edmonton snow plough.


Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP when I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

The 160-foot giant squid picture going viral is a hoax | Associated News

Don, I know that I shared the source for the giant squid, but I also posted some of the hoax retractions as well. Material for tomorrow's SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

Man found with pipe bomb at Edmonton airport allowed to fly - Edmonton - CBC News

Don, I know how you dislike flying, but to allow him to then fly is absurd.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Man found with pipe bomb at Edmonton airport allowed to fly - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> Don, I know how you dislike flying, but to allow him to then fly is absurd.


That one sure baffles me. Surely there was at least one official cop floating around the Edmonton airport?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Sonal. Glad once again to see you back here in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


Morning Marc.

Life is pretty good, though I have a number of writing deadlines looming. How are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> That one sure baffles me. Surely there was at least one official cop floating around the Edmonton airport?


The RCMP was not notified until four days after the incident.

How are you today, Bob?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> Life is pretty good, though I have a number of writing deadlines looming. How are you?


Afternoon, Sonal. What writing projects are you working on these days? How is your teaching coming along?

All goes well here.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> The RCMP was not notified until four days after the incident.
> 
> How are you today, Bob?


Feeling quite good. 

Yes I had read that in the article, and it seemed very strange given that we are talking about a pipe bomb. 

Anyways I gave up flying after watching the jar heads in camo wander around the Colorado Springs airport with their assault rifles. I can assure you it did not make me feel safer, even given the post 9/11 hysteria.

Guess you could say that nowadays I am well grounded.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The 160-foot giant squid picture going viral is a hoax | Associated News
> 
> Don, I know that I shared the source for the giant squid, but I also posted some of the hoax retractions as well. Material for tomorrow's SAP?


Thanks Marc, I left the story in and added a second link to the hoax story, so readers will know as soon as they see it. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I left the story in and added a second link to the hoax story, so readers will know as soon as they see it. Merci.


Very wise, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Make Way for "Mini-Moon"! | CTV Atlantic News

Another interesting SAP item?

"Tonight’s moon is the Full Wolf Moon. According to legend, this moon appeared when wolves howled outside villages in the dead of winter."

Of course here, our doxies howl.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Feeling quite good.
> 
> Yes I had read that in the article, and it seemed very strange given that we are talking about a pipe bomb.
> 
> Anyways I gave up flying after watching the jar heads in camo wander around the Colorado Springs airport with their assault rifles. I can assure you it did not make me feel safer, even given the post 9/11 hysteria.
> 
> Guess you could say that nowadays I am well grounded.


Bob, being "well grounded" has its benefits.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Anyways I gave up flying after watching the jar heads in camo wander around the Colorado Springs airport with their assault rifles. I can assure you it did not make me feel safer, even given the post 9/11 hysteria.
> 
> Guess you could say that nowadays I am well grounded.


Me too, Bob. My last flight was in 2000 and I have not been up since after logging nearly a million miles over the previous 20 years. Even back then I had to turn my laptop on and off, cell phone too, take off my shoes, etc. and it got to be a big hassle. I guess that makes me well grounded too as I have no intention of ever flying again. If I can't get there in my motor home, I ain't goin' there.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Make Way for "Mini-Moon"! | CTV Atlantic News
> 
> Another interesting SAP item?
> 
> "Tonight’s moon is the Full Wolf Moon. According to legend, this moon appeared when wolves howled outside villages in the dead of winter."
> 
> Of course here, our doxies howl.


Good one but way to late. Taking place tonight will be old news by tomorrow, but thanks for the personal update. Interesting indeed.


----------



## SINC

I have a memorial to attend at 1:00 today in the city and it requires me running the Anthony Henday bypass for 9 km and then Fort Road for about an equal distance. There are many overpasses to cross and I wonder just how bad it will be atop them in 120 km/h wind gusts.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> I have a memorial to attend at 1:00 today in the city and it requires me running the Anthony Henday bypass for 9 km and then Fort Road for about an equal distance. There are many overpasses to cross and I wonder just how bad it will be atop them in 120 km/h wind gusts.


Wow! The jets way up there. That explains the nice weather, light to moderate wind combo we are having today. 

Heard that the wind blew a train off the tracks somewhere in Montana yesterday. I think they had a lot of double stacked containers on that train.


----------



## eMacMan

Been entertaining myself over the past couple of weeks tracking an expedited parcel to the US. 

Estimated delivery date Jan 8th.

Arrived at customs Jan 9th

Arrived at regional post office Jan 13th

Arrived at local post office, 10 miles from the regional post office, today Jan 15th.

This is more than a little painful as the person this was sent to is in very bad shape and I would like this parcel to get there while he can still enjoy it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good one but way to late. Taking place tonight will be old news by tomorrow, but thanks for the personal update. Interesting indeed.


I was afraid of that. No "late editions" for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Been entertaining myself over the past couple of weeks tracking an expedited parcel to the US.
> 
> Estimated delivery date Jan 8th.
> 
> Arrived at customs Jan 9th
> 
> Arrived at regional post office Jan 13th
> 
> Arrived at local post office, 10 miles from the regional post office, today Jan 15th.
> 
> This is more than a little painful as the person this was sent to is in very bad shape and I would like this parcel to get there while he can still enjoy it.


Sorry to hear about this unnecessary delay, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds are gusting to over 125km/h this afternoon. They were so strong that they blew a container full of power tools destined for a local Canadian Tire off of the St.John's dock and into the St.John's harbor. These are the massive containers that you see a big truck pulling to its destination.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend just sent these to me. If you're not familiar with the work of Steven Wright, he's a comedian whose mind sees things differently than most of us, and his deadpan delivery just adds to the humor. Enjoy.


> 1 - I'd kill for a Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> 2 - Borrow money from pessimists -- they don't expect it back.
> 
> 3 - Half the people you know are below average.
> 
> 4 - 99% of lawyers give the rest a bad name.
> 
> 5 - 82.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot. 
> 
> 6 - A conscience is what hurts when all your other parts feel so good.
> 
> 7 - A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.
> 
> 8 - If you want the rainbow, you have got to put up with the rain.
> 
> 9 - All those who believe in psycho kinesis, raise my hand.
> 
> 10 - The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.
> 
> 11 - I almost had a psychic girlfriend... But she left me before we met.
> 
> 12 - OK, so what's the speed of dark?
> 
> 13 - How do you tell when you're out of invisible ink?
> 
> 14 - If everything seems to be going well, you have obviously overlooked something.
> 
> 15 - Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm.
> 
> 16 - When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.
> 
> 17 - Ambition is a poor excuse for not having enough sense to be lazy.
> 
> 18 - Hard work pays off in the future; laziness pays off now.
> 
> 19 - I intend to live forever... So far, so good.
> 
> 20 - If Barbie is so popular, why do you have to buy her friends?
> 
> 21 - Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.
> 
> 22 - What happens if you get scared half to death twice?
> 
> 23 - My mechanic told me, "I couldn't repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder." 
> 
> 24 - Why do psychics have to ask you for your name.
> 
> 25 - If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried.
> 
> 26 - A conclusion is the place where you got tired of thinking.
> 
> 27 - Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it.
> 
> 28 - The hardness of the butter is proportional to the softness of the bread.
> 
> 29 - To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; to steal from many is research.
> 
> 30 - The problem with the gene pool is that there is no lifeguard.
> 
> 31 - The sooner you fall behind, the more time you'll have to catch up. 
> 
> 32 - The colder the x-ray table, the more of your body is required to be on it.
> 
> 33 - Everyone has a photographic memory; some just don't have film. 
> 
> 34 - If at first you don't succeed, skydiving is not for you.

> 35 - If your car could travel at the speed of light, would your headlights work?


----------



## Dr.G.

Our wind warning has been lifted, with sustained winds of 70km/h and gusts just under 100km/h. So, tea is now being brewed. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Sonal. What writing projects are you working on these days? How is your teaching coming along?
> 
> All goes well here.


Right now, a novel and two plays. (Plus some assorted essays and short stories.)

Teaching is done for a while... the course I taught re-starts in the fall. In the meantime, I may try to put together a workshop of my own.


----------



## pm-r

I really enjoyed and got a chuckle of those Steven Wright quips Marc.

Thank Steven Wright and your friend for sending them to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Right now, a novel and two plays. (Plus some assorted essays and short stories.)
> 
> Teaching is done for a while... the course I taught re-starts in the fall. In the meantime, I may try to put together a workshop of my own.


Sounds like a productive undertaking, Sonal. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I really enjoyed and got a chuckle of those Steven Wright quips Marc.
> 
> Thank Steven Wright and your friend for sending them to you.


I shall. SW is the master of the paraprosdokian phrase.


----------



## Dr.G.

Giving is the best communication. [VIDEO]

I dare you not to shed a tear at the end .............................................. I win. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Incredible: Map-maker creates intricate snow art - The Weather Network

Don, some SAP material? The usual finders fee??


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I shall. SW is the master of the paraprosdokian phrase.


I found a site with pages of his quips for those that might be interested at:

Steven Wright Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Giving is the best communication. [VIDEO]
> 
> I dare you not to shed a tear at the end .............................................. I win. Paix, mes amis.



Yup, you'll always win, and even though I had seen it and watched it several times previously.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sonny and Cher: The beat goes on (HQ Version) - YouTube John and Jean out on their balcony.


Good one Marc..... but with the sun that's shining on our balcony today ... it's been more like "here came the sun, and it's definitely been all right", eh!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I found a site with pages of his quips for those that might be interested at:
> 
> Steven Wright Quotes - BrainyQuote


A great site, Patrick. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one Marc..... but with the sun that's shining on our balcony today ... it's been more like "here came the sun, and it's definitely been all right", eh!!!


Good to hear, John.


----------



## friend

Nite all.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.


Good night, Caman. See you tomorrow. Hopefully, the weather will not be a factor in Tina's arrival.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Good one Marc..... but with the sun that's shining on our balcony today ... it's been more like "here came the sun, and it's definitely been all right", eh!!!


So here's to your next sunny day on your balcony break John...

HERE COMES THE SUN (TRADUÇÃO) - The Beatles | Letras.mus.br


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> So here's to your next sunny day on your balcony break John...
> 
> HERE COMES THE SUN (TRADUÇÃO) - The Beatles | Letras.mus.br


A fine tune, Patrick. We could use some sun here. +2C and cloudy ................ as we approach 4AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to prepare some breakfast. However, first comes some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a video today on SAP shows just how bad some drivers are when freezing rain hits the streets. Also a dog that does yoga and a look at a unique house for sale in Oz. Oh, and a Whatzit? puzzle for you too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a video today on SAP shows just how bad some drivers are when freezing rain hits the streets. Also a dog that does yoga and a look at a unique house for sale in Oz. Oh, and a Whatzit? puzzle for you too.


Don, at first glance it looked like a small hybrid red/yellow bell pepper, but I don't think that is correct.


----------



## SINC

Nope, not a pepper.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, not a pepper.


Did not think so.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> ... ... ... Oh, and a Whatzit? puzzle for you too.



I'd guess the original outside part of those delicious nuts - the blister nut.

But more commonly known as the cashew fruit. The nut is inside, the good old cashew nut.

Very seldom seen outside their harvesting area as the outside peel contains a very caustic oil on the inside, hence the blister nut name, and why you never see cashews with their outside "shell" still on like peanuts, walnuts etc.

True facts even if I made an incorrect guess.


----------



## SINC

I suspect this will be of interest to both Marc and Bob:

Dual Canadian-American citizens: We are not tax cheats | Financial Post


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'd guess the original outside part of those delicious nuts - the blister nut.
> 
> But more commonly known as the cashew fruit. The nut is inside, the good old cashew nut.
> 
> Very seldom seen outside their harvesting area as the outside peel contains a very caustic oil on the inside, hence the blister nut name, and why you never see cashews with their outside "shell" still on like peanuts, walnuts etc.
> 
> True facts even if I made an incorrect guess.


Good guess Patrick and correct to a point. Full details in an explanation story tomorrow on SAP, but the 'nut' is the green stem on the outside top of that fruit, not inside it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suspect this will be of interest to both Marc and Bob:
> 
> Dual Canadian-American citizens: We are not tax cheats | Financial Post


Saw this last year, Don. I broke down and filed last year, having to pay $2000 to an accountant to show that I don't owe any US income tax. They can still come after me if they feel that even though I don't make enough to pay US taxes, that I should be penalized and have to give them 25% of my RRSP as a penalty for filing late. In that event, I shall not go to the US anymore and refuse to give up my RRSP. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> So here's to your next sunny day on your balcony break John...
> HERE COMES THE SUN (TRADUÇÃO) - The Beatles | Letras.mus.br


Thanks Patrick ..... and should be most-appropriate again today, once this fog lifts!! There's definitely sunshine and blue sky up there, it's just still not too visible.


----------



## Dr.G.

森の木琴 - YouTube

A unique way to appreciate classical music.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> 森の木琴 - YouTube
> A unique way to appreciate classical music.


... and much-enjoyed!! Amazing piece of work.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... and much-enjoyed!! Amazing piece of work.


Yes, very amazing, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Alberta's Saturday Sizzle: How warm could it get? - The Weather Network

Don, don't get a sunburn.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> News - Alberta's Saturday Sizzle: How warm could it get? - The Weather Network Don, don't get a sunburn.


Second that!! Will be thinking of the grand daughter in Calgary as well ... maybe they might finally get to see some of the property around their new place!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Second that!! Will be thinking of the grand daughter in Calgary as well ... maybe they might finally get to see some of the property around their new place!! :clap:


Yes. We have lost just over 100cm of our 235cm of snow, and the bench that I have in the back garden, similar to a park bench in size, is now visible once again. Amazing.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Good guess Patrick and correct to a point. Full details in an explanation story tomorrow on SAP, but the 'nut' is the green stem on the outside top of that fruit, not inside it.



Hmmm...only close??

The Whatzit? asks about the "mystery object" and I thought it was asking to guess what they were, and they sure look like cashew fruits to me. 

Anyway, I'll await tomorrow's SAP and read the full explanation.

PS: I didn't want to give all the minute details as that could have wrecked your follow up.

I only made the guess based on what our son and his wife had told us of their trip to South America and toured throughout including his wife's birthplace and to the head of the Amazon. The range of the vegetation and products there is just incredible and I never knew, and yes they brought us back some lovely native chocolate.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...only close??
> 
> The Whatzit? asks about the "mystery object" and I thought it was asking to guess what they were, and they sure look like cashew fruits to me.  ....


.... yes, but you went on to say, that the nut was 'inside' the fruit.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...only close??
> 
> The Whatzit? asks about the "mystery object" and I thought it was asking to guess what they were, and they sure look like cashew fruits to me.


Yes, they are cashew fruits Patrick, I did write "Good Guess". All I meant was that the green stem atop them is in fact the nut according to the story I have, they do not grow inside the fruit as you mentioned.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> .... yes, but you went on to say, that the nut was 'inside' the fruit.



Yeah, maybe I should have stopped much shorter and also proof read my reply!!


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Yeah, maybe I should have stopped much shorter and also proof read my reply!!


Heh, but you did good Patrick ... you nailed the fruit, just misplaced it's nut.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. Just came In from the sunshine out on the balcony (sorry, no song title to reference today!!), and getting some of the final prep's for dinner underway -- a tourtiere pie. 

It's been a sort of "major" production, starting early this morning when I got the ground meats (pork and beef), and then initially prepared and set aside the veggies and spices to be added. Jean's preparing the pie shells now, and then it'll be my turn in the kitchen once again, to prepare the 'meat & veggie' stuff to add to them, and get ready for the actual baking. 

Along with some baked acorn squash .... we're looking forward to dinner today!!

edit : to provide an update: the pie & squash are in the oven .. some initial aroma's, more to come, and tastes to follow.


----------



## friend

Nite all.

Tomorrow Tina flies out of Kampala.
I'll be calm and happy when the plain has landed at Arlanda airport
and I'm standing waiting for her to come through the exit gate.
I'll be doing a fair bit of praying tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

friend said:


> Nite all.
> 
> Tomorrow Tina flies out of Kampala.
> I'll be calm and happy when the plain has landed at Arlanda airport
> and I'm standing waiting for her to come through the exit gate.
> I'll be doing a fair bit of praying tomorrow.



I sense a few butterflies of anticipation which shows that you're human. 

Too bad the new airport improvements won't be finished they just announced:

Swedavia plots major investment at Stockholm Arlanda Airport T5 | TheMoodieReport.com


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Nite all.
> 
> Tomorrow Tina flies out of Kampala.
> I'll be calm and happy when the plain has landed at Arlanda airport
> and I'm standing waiting for her to come through the exit gate.
> I'll be doing a fair bit of praying tomorrow.


Good night and good luck, Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to also call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too am up and at 'em early this morning. Today on SAP the Whatzit answer, a video of Bob Hope entertaining the troops along with his famous guests and the top 25 Weirdest Science Stories of 2013.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too am up and at 'em early this morning. Today on SAP the Whatzit answer, a video of Bob Hope entertaining the troops along with his famous guests and the top 25 Weirdest Science Stories of 2013.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP a bit later today when I have more time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for a fine TGIF Breakfast. Anyone interested?


----------



## friend

Good morning Marc, Don and all.

Thanks for the offer, but it's my fasting day today so I'll have to pass. 
Tina is 15 min from the airport and the plain leaves in 3 hours 20 min. :clap::love2:
I can't feel the butterflies in my stomach because of the fasting.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Good morning Marc, Don and all.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but it's my fasting day today so I'll have to pass.
> Tina is 15 min from the airport and the plain leaves in 3 hours 20 min. :clap::love2:
> I can't feel the butterflies in my stomach because of the fasting.


Good luck, my friend. May this relationship last.


----------



## Dr.G.

Randall Rosenthal Carves an Illusion Out of Wood - Old Money

Don, a unique SAP story?


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, my friend. May this relationship last.


Thanks Marc. 
Yes indeed. Lets hope so. :love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks Marc.
> Yes indeed. Lets hope so. :love2::clap:


Let us know when Tina arrives in Sweden from Uganda.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Randall Rosenthal Carves an Illusion Out of Wood - Old Money
> 
> Don, a unique SAP story?


Nice find, I can use that, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice find, I can use that, thanks Marc.


Good to know, Don. "Always searching, always sharing".


----------



## Dr.G.

flickspire - Life is like Coffee

A student sent this to me ............ a student I had many years ago who is now going to retire from her teaching career after 30 years teaching. She was amazed that I am still going strong as a prof at MUN.


----------



## Dr.G.

Retirement: Richer Canadians say they need $2.3M - Business - CBC News

Good thing that I am not rich. I have not save up nearly enough to retire with "... at least $2.3 million set aside before calling it a career."

"No need to pity the affluent, even if they have to save more than twice as much as average Canadians before retiring.

A new poll issued by BMO Harris Private Banking says richer Canadians, on average, feel they need at least $2.3 million set aside before calling it a career."


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Let us know when Tina arrives in Sweden from Uganda.


She will be coming at 1:45PM,
actually in 12 hours precisely.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Retirement: Richer Canadians say they need $2.3M - Business - CBC News
> 
> Good thing that I am not rich. I have not save up nearly enough to retire with "... at least $2.3 million set aside before calling it a career."
> 
> "No need to pity the affluent, even if they have to save more than twice as much as average Canadians before retiring.
> 
> A new poll issued by BMO Harris Private Banking says richer Canadians, on average, feel they need at least $2.3 million set aside before calling it a career."



WOW!!! Maybe they might want to reconsider and change their lifestyle and may want to view and digest the "Life is like Coffee" video you just posted.

And thanks for that video link, and I've passed it on. Some could really take the advice!!


----------



## SINC

I thought that video looked familiar. I posted it right here back on Dec 9: http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-9420.html#post1538905


----------



## pm-r

friend said:


> She will be coming at 1:45PM,
> actually in 12 hours precisely.



Whenever any of my family members are flying I usually keep track of their flight using such sites a flightaware or flighttracker.

They will keep you right up to date with live tracking and you'll end up knowing more about their flight and plane than they know.

The results by law are delayed by 2 minutes for security reasons.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> She will be coming at 1:45PM,
> actually in 12 hours precisely.


That is a long trip, Caman. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! Maybe they might want to reconsider and change their lifestyle and may want to view and digest the "Life is like Coffee" video you just posted.
> 
> And thanks for that video link, and I've passed it on. Some could really take the advice!!


Deborah's sister lives in Victoria, BC and her brother lives in Calgary, AB. Both wanted us to retire in one of those places, but we could not afford living in either locales, certainly not with a house large enough for us and the six doxies, along with some land. So, Lunenburg, NS, which is VERY dog friendly, is our location for retirement.


----------



## pm-r

Granted that Victoria and the greater southern Vancouver Island can be quite an expensive place to live or retire, especially to get a place with a decent amount of land, but there are lots of such places further up the Island that are quite affordable.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Granted that Victoria and the greater southern Vancouver Island can be quite an expensive place to live or retire, especially to get a place with a decent amount of land, but there are lots of such places further up the Island that are quite affordable.


When we were last in Victoria, BC, we checked out various locations to see what our money could buy. It goes much further here in the east. Such is Life.


----------



## friend

pm-r said:


> Whenever any of my family members are flying I usually keep track of their flight using such sites a flightaware or flighttracker.
> 
> They will keep you right up to date with live tracking and you'll end up knowing more about their flight and plane than they know.
> 
> The results by law are delayed by 2 minutes for security reasons.


Thanks.
She has completed the first leg of the journey. :clap:
Arrived in Doha 20 min ago.
The second and last leg is Doha-Arlanda and
1.45 hours left to take off.
But she is lucky. A lot of the flights has transfer times of 13 hours or more.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> That is a long trip, Caman. Good luck to you both.


Thanks Marc. 
It could have been much worse, with horrific transfer times.


----------



## johnp

friend said:


> Thanks.
> She has completed the first leg of the journey. :clap: Arrived in Doha 20 min ago.
> The second and last leg is Doha-Arlanda and 1.45 hours left to take off.
> But she is lucky. A lot of the flights has transfer times of 13 hours or more.


... Tina's arrival, and your reunion Caman .... we're anticipating the event, and wishing you two all the best!!


----------



## friend

johnp said:


> ... Tina's arrival, and your reunion Caman .... we're anticipating the event, and wishing you two all the best!!


Thanks John.

I have a really good feeling about this. :love2:


----------



## friend

Goodnight all. 
Time for 4,5 hours sleep before I go and pick up Tina. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## johnp

Late-afternoon/evening all. The other half of a tourtiere pie made yesterday is to be served for dinner today -- what we had yesterday was 'yum', what's left for dinner today, is expected to be the same or better!!! 
For our evening viewings, some new-to-us British tv stuff. We watched (for the first time), the last two episodes (via dvd) of "Breaking Bad" the other evening (without any "spoilers" heard/read before!!!) ... and a repeat is definitely in order soon!!
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> I have a really good feeling about this. :love2:


So do I, Caman. Speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

The 10 Naughtiest Dog Breeds | Dogster

Just guess which breed made it to #1 on the list of "naughtiest dogs"?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

500 Years, TV Ad, Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism - YouTube

Nice shots of St. John's.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 500 Years, TV Ad, Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism - YouTube
> 
> Nice shots of St. John's.



Nice thanks Marc.

And BTW for others that didn't see them all, just let them play for the next ones...


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice thanks Marc.
> 
> And BTW for others that didn't see them all, just let them play for the next ones...


Yes, they are all classic NL scenes and experiences.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to make a "Welcome to The Shang and Sweden, Tina" special breakfast for Caman and Tina.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would go good right about now. I awoke with heartburn about an hour ago and since I took a Gaviscon, it has eased and now I am wide awake so figured I may as well do some work.

This morning on SAP, please take just a single minute to watch today's video. It will leave you thinking. Also, your email is not personal info, questions on marriage by Henny Youngman and Rodney Dangerfield as well as 'The Alternative Side Of Daily Life'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would go good right about now. I awoke with heartburn about an hour ago and since I took a Gaviscon, it has eased and now I am wide awake so figured I may as well do some work.
> 
> This morning on SAP, please take just a single minute to watch today's video. It will leave you thinking. Also, your email is not personal info, questions on marriage by Henny Youngman and Rodney Dangerfield as well as 'The Alternative Side Of Daily Life'.


Breakfast coming right up, Don.

I shall check out SAP soon since I like the comedy of Henny Youngman and Rodney Dangerfield .


----------



## pm-r

Marc, here's a place you can order this doxie poster I stumbled upon in various forms but I doubt that you would. 

The Solution to the Problem for Traffic When a Very Long Dachshund Crosses the Road with is Owner Giclee Print at AllPosters.com


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, here's a place you can order this doxie poster I stumbled upon in various forms but I doubt that you would.
> 
> The Solution to the Problem for Traffic When a Very Long Dachshund Crosses the Road with is Owner Giclee Print at AllPosters.com


An interesting poster, Patrick. Thanks for the URL.


----------



## friend

Dr.G. said:


> Up early to make a "Welcome to The Shang and Sweden, Tina" special breakfast for Caman and Tina.


Goodevening all.
Thanks for the much needed special welc.ome breakfast Marc.
Came in handy, since we both arrived home quite tired.

Tina slept very little on the plain and I hardly slept at all.
We went into bed an slept for 4 hours. Then I made lunch
and just took it easy. Late afternoon was perfect for a nap.
Now we are chillin' watching a show on the Mac after eating 
my home made pizza. All is well and we are two happy campers. :love2::love2:
The kids are happy too that atina is finally here.


----------



## friend

Nite all.
Time for bed.
We are very tired after a long day, but happy happy. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Goodevening all.
> Thanks for the much needed special welc.ome breakfast Marc.
> Came in handy, since we both arrived home quite tired.
> 
> Tina slept very little on the plain and I hardly slept at all.
> We went into bed an slept for 4 hours. Then I made lunch
> and just took it easy. Late afternoon was perfect for a nap.
> Now we are chillin' watching a show on the Mac after eating
> my home made pizza. All is well and we are two happy campers. :love2::love2:
> The kids are happy too that atina is finally here.


Glad to hear that she made it to Sweden, Caman. :clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and a welcome to Tina to Sweden this morning!

Today on SAP, Marc's favourite, the Just For Laughs Gang. Now what might they be up to this time? And with a dog yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and a welcome to Tina to Sweden this morning!
> 
> Today on SAP, Marc's favourite, the Just For Laughs Gang. Now what might they be up to this time? And with a dog yet?


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

friend said:


> Goodevening all.
> Thanks for the much needed special welc.ome breakfast Marc.
> Came in handy, since we both arrived home quite tired.
> 
> Tina slept very little on the plain and I hardly slept at all.
> We went into bed an slept for 4 hours. Then I made lunch
> and just took it easy. Late afternoon was perfect for a nap.
> Now we are chillin' watching a show on the Mac after eating
> my home made pizza. All is well and we are two happy campers. :love2::love2:
> The kids are happy too that atina is finally here.



I'm glad to hear Tina had a good safe trip and everyone is now happy, safe and warm and cuddly.

I'm a late comer to the Shang, so I don't know all the previous history, but good luck to you both.

That must be quite a climate change for Tina. 

But my son's wife was born and raised in Shell Ecuador, and she's managing the BC wet (west) coast climate quite well. Maybe an occasional extra sweater needed at times.


----------



## johnp

friend said:


> Goodevening all.
> Thanks for the much needed special welc.ome breakfast Marc. Came in handy, since we both arrived home quite tired. Tina slept very little on the plain and I hardly slept at all.
> We went into bed an slept for 4 hours. Then I made lunch
> and just took it easy. Late afternoon was perfect for a nap.
> Now we are chillin' watching a show on the Mac after eating
> my home made pizza. All is well and we are two happy campers. :love2::love2:
> The kids are happy too that atina is finally here.


Good to hear Caman. A big welcome to Tina ... may you all share some wonderful times together!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I was thinking of making Tina and Caman a special dinner, but am finding it difficult to combine traditional dishes from Uganda and Sweden.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I was thinking of making Tina and Caman a special dinner, but am finding it difficult to combine traditional dishes from Uganda and Sweden.


Marc ... how about meatballs (representing Sweden) and ugali (representing East Africa). The latter (a white cornstarch) can produce a very polenta-like dish, and might/could/would be good with Swedish meatballs.

Just a thought. 

Ugali Recipe (African cornmeal mush) | Africa | Whats4Eats
Swedish Meatballs - Bon Appétit

edit to add:
.. maybe some pepper kakor (Swedish Spice) cookies with coffee for dessert.
Sum's Cuisine: Svenska Pepper Kakor / Swedish Spice Cookies


----------



## pm-r

Why not just add a treat of fried or roasted grasshoppers on the side of the Sweedish meal, and of course some mix of prepared bananas with whatever the Sweedish desert might be?


----------



## johnp

.........


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... how about meatballs (representing Sweden) and ugali (representing East Africa). The latter (a white cornstarch) can produce a very polenta-like dish, and might/could/would be good with Swedish meatballs.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Ugali Recipe (African cornmeal mush) | Africa | Whats4Eats
> Swedish Meatballs - Bon Appétit
> 
> edit to add:
> .. maybe some pepper kakor (Swedish Spice) cookies with coffee for dessert.
> Sum's Cuisine: Svenska Pepper Kakor / Swedish Spice Cookies


Maybe. I think that I shall take guidance from Tina and Caman on this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Why not just add a treat of fried or roasted grasshoppers on the side of the Sweedish meal, and of course some mix of prepared bananas with whatever the Sweedish desert might be?


Again, I shall take guidance from Tina and Caman as to what they might like for their celebration dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sent the doxies outside early to play in the few inches of fresh snow. They sense the snow, I swear, and wanted to get up and out early. Go figure?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that is an early start for you today. SAP is up with a new Whatzit?. Also a look at what veggies Americans refuse to eat and why you should always wear your seat belt in our daily video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that is an early start for you today. SAP is up with a new Whatzit?. Also a look at what veggies Americans refuse to eat and why you should always wear your seat belt in our daily video.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP a bit later today. I have an early meeting at MUN. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quick breakfast today .................. unless you would like some brunch in bed a bit later today.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Will check out SAP a bit later today. I have an early meeting at MUN. Later.


Ah yes, your favourite thing as I recall! beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> ah yes, your favourite thing as i recall! Beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

This is for Caman, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that is an early start for you today. SAP is up with a new Whatzit?. Also a look at what veggies Americans refuse to eat and why you should always wear your seat belt in our daily video.


Looks like lichen or moss at first glance, but I shall look closer when I return from my meeting.


----------



## kps

Morning dudes and dudets, on Saturday I went down to the Newmarket Apple store to get my mid-2010 MBP back from Apple repair with a new mobo. very good customer service from Apple by extending my "extended warranty"by 7 months.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Morning dudes and dudets, on Saturday I went down to the Newmarket Apple store to get my mid-2010 MBP back from Apple repair with a new mobo. very good customer service from Apple by extending my "extended warranty"by 7 months.


Morning, Karl. Kudos on your "good customer service". :clap:

How are you today?


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like lichen or moss at first glance, but I shall look closer when I return from my meeting.


SINC,you need to remove the answer from the image's name


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Karl. Kudos on your "good customer service". :clap:
> 
> How are you today?


Doing good Marc. It's all in the way how you talk to them.

BTW, a few years ago a group of us got together for a beer and Beej came along, nice guy. too bad he left the board.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> SINC,you need to remove the answer from the image's name


Yikes! thanks, will do.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Doing good Marc. It's all in the way how you talk to them.
> 
> BTW, a few years ago a group of us got together for a beer and Beej came along, nice guy. too bad he left the board.


Yep, Beej and I tipped a few at the Rose and Crown in the Hilton here a few years back. Good guy.

Met quite a few, winwintoo, talonracer, FeXL and Chelion. More I can't recall right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Doing good Marc. It's all in the way how you talk to them.
> 
> BTW, a few years ago a group of us got together for a beer and Beej came along, nice guy. too bad he left the board.


Good to hear, Karl. I have only met one member of the ehMacLand/Shang family in person -- Mohan (aka tilt) when he was here in St. John's.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Yikes! thanks, will do.


Note how I didn't take advantage of that….


----------



## groovetube

good morning. Talk of tipping a few, was thinking perhaps that's long overdue. Have met quite a few. 

Visited parents this weekend, mom has taken a turn for the worse. Whenever she does, she often bounces back, and we never know if the turn is a point of no return. I have a bad feeling on this one.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Note how I didn't take advantage of that….


Yes, and it did not surprise me at all.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Yes, and it did not surprise me at all.


Thanks Don.


----------



## kps

groovetube said:


> good morning. Talk of tipping a few, was thinking perhaps that's long overdue. Have met quite a few.
> 
> Visited parents this weekend, mom has taken a turn for the worse. Whenever she does, she often bounces back, and we never know if the turn is a point of no return. I have a bad feeling on this one.


Sorry to hear aout your mom, I wish her my best.


----------



## SINC

groovetube said:


> good morning. Talk of tipping a few, was thinking perhaps that's long overdue. Have met quite a few.
> 
> Visited parents this weekend, mom has taken a turn for the worse. Whenever she does, she often bounces back, and we never know if the turn is a point of no return. I have a bad feeling on this one.


I hope your feeling is wrong, Tim.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning. Talk of tipping a few, was thinking perhaps that's long overdue. Have met quite a few.
> 
> Visited parents this weekend, mom has taken a turn for the worse. Whenever she does, she often bounces back, and we never know if the turn is a point of no return. I have a bad feeling on this one.


Sorry to hear this, Tim. We are here for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> Visited parents this weekend, mom has taken a turn for the worse. Whenever she does, she often bounces back, and we never know if the turn is a point of no return. I have a bad feeling on this one.


Wishing you the best on that Tim. I am going through the same with one of my Uncle's. Quite worried as he is bed ridden and no one was answering the phone yesterday. Need to wait until about 11 before calling this AM.


----------



## groovetube

thanks. This isn't looking good. She was sent to another hospital a few weeks ago, by mistake apparently where they let some students do an unassisted tap, and he punctured her lung causing it to collapse. Now she is verging on pneumonia, and we're not sure how she'll pull through this one.

I'll admit to wanting to go to that hospital and raising a very severe stink.


----------



## pm-r

kps said:


> Morning dudes and dudets, on Saturday I went down to the Newmarket Apple store to get my mid-2010 MBP back from Apple repair with a new mobo. very good customer service from Apple by extending my "extended warranty"by 7 months.



Nice to hear and it must be nice to get you MBPro back and in working order once again.


----------



## pm-r

kps said:


> SINC,you need to remove the answer from the image's name





SINC said:


> Yikes! thanks, will do.



I guess it got changed long before I got there and my first thought was a close up of some carpeting, but it doesn't have any loops, so on closer look I'll say a micro shot of mature broccoli, like the much nicer kind one gets to see and buy at the local farmer's market.


----------



## Sonal

groovetube said:


> thanks. This isn't looking good. She was sent to another hospital a few weeks ago, by mistake apparently where they let some students do an unassisted tap, and he punctured her lung causing it to collapse. Now she is verging on pneumonia, and we're not sure how she'll pull through this one.
> 
> I'll admit to wanting to go to that hospital and raising a very severe stink.


Sorry to hear this, Tim.

I'd want to raise a stink too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, a micro shot of mature broccoli makes sense. Bonne chance, mon ami. Don's prize for guessing correctly is tremendous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Top 5 Windiest Cities in the World | ShawnVoyage

"St. Johns, in Newfoundland and Labrador, beats all other Canadian cities in atmospheric records. Of the major Canadian cities, St. Johns is the foggiest (124 days), snowiest (359 cm (141 in)), wettest (1,514 mm (59.6 in)), most cloudy (only 1,497 hours of sunshine), and of course the windiest (24.3 km/h (15.1 mph) average speed). It does have one major advantage though: it’s winters are among the mildest in Canada."


----------



## Dr.G.

I heard Dr. King speak in mid-April, 1967, outside of the UN. An amazing man.


----------



## pm-r

I found it really odd and strange that the news and medial had virtually no coverage of his birthday on Jan. 15, so I just posted the info on my Facebook page on that day, for which some appreciated.


----------



## johnp

Martin Luther King Day ... I've heard some mentions of such on radio stations here, but only in reference to the financial markets being closed in the US today. Hopefully, something more on tv this eve?


----------



## pm-r

Yes, today is Martin Luther King Day, but not his actual birthday (Jan. 15) obviously, which is celebrated on the third or closest Monday in January.

And it at least seems to be getting some mention.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yes, today is Martin Luther King Day, but not his actual birthday (Jan. 15) obviously, which is celebrated on the third or closest Monday in January.
> 
> And it at least seems to be getting some mention.


A few years back I posted a thread about MLK's birthday and some things about his life. The response was not well received. Luckily, those that blasted me are no longer posting, at least I have not seen their posts for well over a year.


----------



## Dr.G.

August, next year, will have 5 Fridays, 5 Saturdays and 5 Sundays. This happens only once every 823 years. The Chinese call it 'Silver pockets full. " This is seemingly a form of Chinese Feng Shui.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> August, next year, will have 5 Fridays, 5 Saturdays and 5 Sundays. This happens only once every 823 years. The Chinese call it 'Silver pockets full. " This is seemingly a form of Chinese Feng Shui.


I have lost count of how many times I have had to refute this urban legend on my web site alone. It is in the dozens of times. This is simply not true:

snopes.com: Money Bags


----------



## pm-r

Well, Aug 2014 sure does, and it doesn't seem to be that uncommon either:

Why 5 Fridays, 5 Saturdays and 5 Sundays don't occur every 823 years


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have lost count of how many times I have had to refute this urban legend on my web site alone. It is in the dozens of times. This is simply not true:
> 
> snopes.com: Money Bags





pm-r said:


> Well, Aug 2014 sure does, and it doesn't seem to be that uncommon either:
> 
> Why 5 Fridays, 5 Saturdays and 5 Sundays don't occur every 823 years


I checked two calendars to make sure that this was a correct statement.


----------



## groovetube

Sonal said:


> Sorry to hear this, Tim.
> 
> I'd want to raise a stink too.


Thx. It's infuriating that a senior could be treated like this. I got some disturbing news tonight about mom, I'm going to be ready to go to the hospital tomorrow if need be.

My poor dad, he needs a stent in his leg and refuses to go because he doesn't want to be laid up for the time it'll take to heal. Man Inwish they lived closer I may need to go stay there for a while.


----------



## SINC

I have three stents and there was no recovery time involved other than a single day for those in my heart. Not sure why there would be any recovery time in a leg. Perhaps ask the surgeon, but my experience is that one has no feeling that they have been implanted in a vein or artery, and any recovery is a couple of stitches removed several days later.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Thx. It's infuriating that a senior could be treated like this. I got some disturbing news tonight about mom, I'm going to be ready to go to the hospital tomorrow if need be.
> 
> My poor dad, he needs a stent in his leg and refuses to go because he doesn't want to be laid up for the time it'll take to heal. Man Inwish they lived closer I may need to go stay there for a while.


I guess it would be trite to simply say "good luck, Tim" once again, but you are in my thoughts and your mom and dad shall be in my prayers. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Well, Aug 2014 sure does, and it doesn't seem to be that uncommon either:
> 
> Why 5 Fridays, 5 Saturdays and 5 Sundays don't occur every 823 years


It happens frequently, but certainly not once every 823 years, that is the part in error.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> I guess it would be trite to simply say "good luck, Tim" once again, but you are in my thoughts and your mom and dad shall be in my prayers. Paix, mon ami.


I appreciate it dr. G, I guess when I was younger I never anticipated this, watching a parent slowly lose their health this way is really hard. I know I'm not the only one by far, but watching my dad go through this is heartbreaking.

She's a very tough woman, it's almost miraculous she has even made it this long. For that I should be thankful for. Really glad I got out there last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I appreciate it dr. G, I guess when I was younger I never anticipated this, watching a parent slowly lose their health this way is really hard. I know I'm not the only one by far, but watching my dad go through this is heartbreaking.
> 
> She's a very tough woman, it's almost miraculous she has even made it this long. For that I should be thankful for. Really glad I got out there last night.


I hear you, Tim. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

I'd pour myself a nice single malt right now but Im afraiid I might get a call anytime perhaps middle of the nice to get in the car to go.


----------



## kps

groovetube said:


> Thx. It's infuriating that a senior could be treated like this. I got some disturbing news tonight about mom, I'm going to be ready to go to the hospital tomorrow if need be.
> 
> My poor dad, he needs a stent in his leg and refuses to go because he doesn't want to be laid up for the time it'll take to heal. Man Inwish they lived closer I may need to go stay there for a while.


Pack a bag Tim and go see your parents.


----------



## groovetube

Was just there yesterday. Just spoke to dad and she's headed into hospital now. He really insisted I don't come right now but tomorrow. But I'll be ready to head down in the wee hours if he needs me. I'll go down tomorrow anyway.

I think it's clear where I get my 'stubborn' from


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Was just there yesterday. Just spoke to dad and she's headed into hospital now. He really insisted I don't come right now but tomorrow. But I'll be ready to head down in the wee hours if he needs me. I'll go down tomorrow anyway.
> 
> I think it's clear where I get my 'stubborn' from


Good for you, Tim. Hang in there. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Notre Histoire

Don, possible SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Notre Histoire
> 
> Don, possible SAP material?


And into the upcoming video file it goes Marc, merci.


----------



## SINC

This morning on SAP, watch a cape buffalo put a lioness in her place very quickly in our video, getting the finger from broccoli and 'How Sex Affects Intelligence, And Vice Versa'. And that's not gender.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And into the upcoming video file it goes Marc, merci.


Good to know, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Exercise with a doxie???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This morning on SAP, watch a cape buffalo put a lioness in her place very quickly in our video, getting the finger from broccoli and 'How Sex Affects Intelligence, And Vice Versa'. And that's not gender.


Don, that was an amazing "flying lion" clip.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Tim. Hang in there. Paix, mon ami.


thx, not the best news so far 2 weeks after her last tap she has fund around here lungs again, she'll be getting another likely tomorrow. Not a great sign in terms of this constant fluid buildup.

Man, if you smoke, quit, quit now. It's holy hell on your heart.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thx, not the best news so far 2 weeks after her last tap she has fund around here lungs again, she'll be getting another likely tomorrow. Not a great sign in terms of this constant fluid buildup.
> 
> Man, if you smoke, quit, quit now. It's holy hell on your heart.


Sorry to hear this news, Tim.


----------



## pm-r

Anyone having trouble posting a new thread topic today?

I tried several changes and many attempts and all I get to is a blank page and "http://www.ehmac.ca/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=5" in the address bar.

What gives??


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Anyone having trouble posting a new thread topic today?
> 
> I tried several changes and many attempts and all I get to is a blank page and "http://www.ehmac.ca/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=5" in the address bar.
> 
> What gives??


Have not tried recently, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Anyone having trouble posting a new thread topic today?
> 
> I tried several changes and many attempts and all I get to is a blank page and "http://www.ehmac.ca/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=5" in the address bar.
> 
> What gives??


I've been getting data base errors all day long on ehMac. Very unstable here for hours now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies out before the snow/ice pellets/sleet/rain hits us. The other Atlantic Provinces are getting pounded so we will do OK compared to them. We shall see.

I shall start the coffee brewing and prepare our OtHD Breakfast later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, not a bad day here at all today. SAP has lots to read this morning with an amazing piece of wood sculpture that looks like a cardboard box full of money, an eagle who swipes a fisherman's catch, a prayer for poor Leroy and a look at which group kills more deer per year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Was that box that looks like money the one I sent to you? It is an amazing series of pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Starting to make our OtHD Breakfast and coffee for today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Was that box that looks like money the one I sent to you? It is an amazing series of pics.


Indeed it was Marc, I just expanded upon it a wee bit. 

Wait til you see tomorrow's Just For Laughs video, what a bummer that one is!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it was Marc, I just expanded upon it a wee bit.
> 
> Wait tip you see tomorrow's Just For Laughs video, what a bummer that one is!


Good to hear you used it, Don. Love those JfL clips. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Shoveled for the second time and now I am ready for a cup of hot tea. Anyone else interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Shoveled for the second time and now I am ready for a cup of hot tea. Anyone else interested?


Thanks for the offer Marc .... but we just came inside from a relaxing sit (with a little wine) outside in the sunshine ... a 'wow' winter afternoon out here on the west coast. 
Dinner prep's in the kitchen ahead for me ... but now pre-loaded with some natural vitamin D .. I hope to be ready for the challenge!!


----------



## groovetube

evening. Long day, almost time for Corrie street. Not sure when, or just how I got hooked on that show.

Mom had her fluid from her lungs drained today, and they're going to implant a catheter I guess as she's close to congestive heart failure, she is pretty out of it for now. My sister and I are waiting for a good time to go visit when she's up for it.

We're still hopeful she'll pull through but we all realize her time isn't long. Guess we all knew that, but these events kind of hit you. Anyway, have a good evening.


----------



## SINC

Genuinely sorry to hear that Tim. Good wishes as she continues her fight. Our family is in a similar fight with the wife's sister whose aortic valve was replaced three days ago with the aortic valve of a cow's heart to try and maintain her life at age 66. Best to you and yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for the offer Marc .... but we just came inside from a relaxing sit (with a little wine) outside in the sunshine ... a 'wow' winter afternoon out here on the west coast.
> Dinner prep's in the kitchen ahead for me ... but now pre-loaded with some natural vitamin D .. I hope to be ready for the challenge!!


Good to hear, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> evening. Long day, almost time for Corrie street. Not sure when, or just how I got hooked on that show.
> 
> Mom had her fluid from her lungs drained today, and they're going to implant a catheter I guess as she's close to congestive heart failure, she is pretty out of it for now. My sister and I are waiting for a good time to go visit when she's up for it.
> 
> We're still hopeful she'll pull through but we all realize her time isn't long. Guess we all knew that, but these events kind of hit you. Anyway, have a good evening.


Sorry to hear this, Tim. Hopefully, you and your sister will have this "good time for a visit".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Make note of the new sign in the Café Chez Marc --


----------



## groovetube

thx SINC and dr. G. I guess there's no real 'good time' G, just when she wants us there, she didn't today. She's a pretty feisty mom, and she'll let you know if she doesn't want you there. We're planning a trip back up tomorrow later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thx SINC and dr. G. I guess there's no real 'good time' G, just when she wants us there, she didn't today. She's a pretty feisty mom, and she'll let you know if she doesn't want you there. We're planning a trip back up tomorrow later in the day.


Tim, "feisty" is good. Sounds like my mother. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 430am to a rumble of thunder off in the distance. It hit an unreal +10C a few hours ago, and it is still +9C right now. Fed and let the doxies out, and now I am going back to bed once they settle.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, woke early myself and SAP is up and ready to go with a JFL video just for you. Also today, a clock without hands and a look at a Radio Shack ad from 1991 with many items for sale that you can now do all this with your phone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP when I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to make breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

No takers for breakfast. We are approaching noon here in St.John's, so my thoughts start to turn to lunch.


----------



## pm-r

Something else amiss with ehmac lately for me, I've been getting delayed emails about posts and sometimes duplicates or more and this is so typical considering Marc posted on Jan 20th, 2014, 01:22 PM:


----------



## Dr.G.

No problems on my end, Patrick. Wonder what might be causing this for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

No takers for breakfast or lunch. My son is making a curried chicken dish from a recipe a friend of his from India gave to him. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> No takers for breakfast or lunch. My son is making a curried chicken dish from a recipe a friend of his from India gave to him. Anyone interested?


Now that has perked my interest!! Sounds good Marc .... enjoy!! 
My Trinidadian buddy in Halifax does some wonderful curry dishes -- mine are usually flops!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Now that has perked my interest!! Sounds good Marc .... enjoy!!
> My Trinidadian buddy in Halifax does some wonderful curry dishes -- mine are usually flops!!


Thanks, John. Stephen is trying to do exotic dishes these days.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No problems on my end, Patrick. Wonder what might be causing this for you?



I'm not surprised in this case Marc as ehmac doesn't normally send an email notice to the sender for something they just posted. They should already know that. 

I'm just amazed that some similar email notices I'm receiving are arriving several days after the actual post date.


----------



## johnp

Patrick ... did you catch any natural Vitamin D over your way today?


----------



## johnp

Don .... after watching that video segment on SAP re: the tender turkey .. will definitely keep my eyeglasses on, and not be blindfolded if ever asked to feel a turkey!!! 
... a fun clip!!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Don .... after watching that video segment on SAP re: the tender turkey .. will definitely keep my eyeglasses on, and not be blindfolded if ever asked to feel a turkey!!!
> ... a fun clip!!


Yes John, those folks at Just For Laughs do have fun. And Marc loves it when I run one.


----------



## groovetube

evening, spent the afternoon up in Hamilton seeing mom, she seems somewhat better today, and we had a good family visit for quite a while. Hope to get up there again in a day or two depending on what they are doing with her and if they're moving her to another hospital for another procedure.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm not surprised in this case Marc as ehmac doesn't normally send an email notice to the sender for something they just posted. They should already know that.
> 
> I'm just amazed that some similar email notices I'm receiving are arriving several days after the actual post date.


Maybe things take longer to get to the ehMacLand server from your end of the country?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> evening, spent the afternoon up in Hamilton seeing mom, she seems somewhat better today, and we had a good family visit for quite a while. Hope to get up there again in a day or two depending on what they are doing with her and if they're moving her to another hospital for another procedure.


Good to hear, Tim. Stay positive.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Patrick ... did you catch any natural Vitamin D over your way today?


We could have John, but it was a bit to the south of us when we got out of the fog and on our way to Costco.

Not much sun inside the car and the store though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wonder how Caman is making out? Or Kim (aka Java Queen)? Or the many other folks that no longer come here to The Shang. Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## OldeBullDust

I suspect that some, like myself, just come to sit at the back table, sip the coffee, and listen. My speeches are boring, but I listen well.

I try to follow the old line about letting others think you're a bit simple, and not opening my mouth and proving it.

Give to pups an extra kibble from me.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> I suspect that some, like myself, just come to sit at the back table, sip the coffee, and listen. My speeches are boring, but I listen well.
> 
> I try to follow the old line about letting others think you're a bit simple, and not opening my mouth and proving it.
> 
> Give to pups an extra kibble from me.


Morning, Bill. So good to see you back once again. Coffee coming right up.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## groovetube

Good morning, a bit early, couldn't sleep. Perhaps coffee and starting the day early is a good idea, but have to play tonight so it'll be a 24 hour day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, been up for a couple of hours now catching up on a crap load of work and no where near done yet. My MBP fans are screaming this morning since I updated Pages, Numbers and iMovie. I will be glad when my new MBP retina arrives and I can retire this one.

Today on SAP, Patrick sent a video on the difference between how mother dogs and cats teach their young to handle stairs. Patrick wrote, "It's about my experience between dogs and cats as well."

Also a funny year called, 'Verks 4 Me' as well as 'Why do so many people hate optimists?' in our WEBBITS feature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sounds as if you could use some coffee ................ unless you are back asleep.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Sounds as if you could use some coffee ................ unless you are back asleep.


No, wide awake Marc and a coffee would go well right now. I am just beginning to work on SAP for tomorrow. I want things in order by February 4 when Ann will be in hospital for four or five days recovering from surgery. That way I can spend time each day to keep her company.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start making out TGIF Breakfast. Any special requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, wide awake Marc and a coffee would go well right now. I am just beginning to work on SAP tomorrow. I want things in order by February 4 when Ann will be in hospital for four or five days recovering from surgery. That way I can spend time each day to keep her company.


A good idea. Hopefully, all shall go smoothly for Ann.


----------



## groovetube

morning again, my retina mbp is at apple, I wasn't very happy with the apple person there and their attitude. But apparently now, it'll be there 7 to 10 days, they originally said 3 or 4 days. I hope the screen is as colour rich as the samsung part that it came with. There's been a huge number of retina MBP buyers who have gotten yellow tinged and inconsistent screens. I hope you get a good one Don, the screens have reportedly gotten somewhat better I hear. Mine's a mid 2012. But if you're used to the regular screens, the retinas are fantastic, and makes reading text waaaaay easier on the eyes.

Going to give my mom a call soon, hope she's feeling ok today.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> morning again, my retina mbp is at apple, I wasn't very happy with the apple person there and their attitude. But apparently now, it'll be there 7 to 10 days, they originally said 3 or 4 days. I hope the screen is as colour rich as the samsung part that it came with. There's been a huge number of retina MBP buyers who have gotten yellow tinged and inconsistent screens. I hope you get a good one Don, the screens have reportedly gotten somewhat better I hear. Mine's a mid 2012. But if you're used to the regular screens, the retinas are fantastic, and makes reading text waaaaay easier on the eyes.
> 
> Going to give my mom a call soon, hope she's feeling ok today.


Good luck with your mom, Tim.

I have a MBP with retina display and I too find it easier on my eyes, especially with text.


----------



## pm-r

Now where or why did they come up with such a name for their product?? I wonder what they were thinking???

Doxie Go: Scan Documents Anywhere, Anytime

https://deals.mactrast.com/sales/do...290597737&mc_cid=f5e6c33e5b&mc_eid=5f6996973e


----------



## SINC

groovetube said:


> There's been a huge number of retina MBP buyers who have gotten yellow tinged and inconsistent screens. I hope you get a good one Don, the screens have reportedly gotten somewhat better I hear. Mine's a mid 2012. But if you're used to the regular screens, the retinas are fantastic, and makes reading text waaaaay easier on the eyes.


My current MBP and the three before it have all been matte screen models, the current one a late 2011. I had one with the glossy screen and returned it. Could not stand the glare. Our entire home has venetian blinds on all windows and it drove me nuts. I have been assured I will notice a difference and still have no glare.

I do all my photo work on my Mini using a 22" NEC MultiSync LCD2190UXi and it is glorious colour and true as it gets so I will have that as back up if necessary.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Now where or why did they come up with such a name for their product?? I wonder what they were thinking???
> 
> Doxie Go: Scan Documents Anywhere, Anytime
> 
> https://deals.mactrast.com/sales/do...290597737&mc_cid=f5e6c33e5b&mc_eid=5f6996973e


Cool. A friend of ours has once and scanned another doxie. A great product.


----------



## Dr.G.

John Daly Is Starting His Own 'Grip It and Eat It' Pizza Chain | Bleacher Report

Don, thought you might like an update on one of our favorite golfers.


----------



## SINC

Trust Daly to try that kind of thing, I hope he shoots an ace with it.


----------



## groovetube

SINC said:


> My current MBP and the three before it have all been matte screen models, the current one a late 2011. I had one with the glossy screen and returned it. Could not stand the glare. Our entire home has venetian blinds on all windows and it drove me nuts. I have been assured I will notice a difference and still have no glare.
> 
> I do all my photo work on my Mini using a 22" NEC MultiSync LCD2190UXi and it is glorious colour and true as it gets so I will have that as back up if necessary.


The retinas do have some gloss to them, but I went from a mid 2010 matte screen to this, to be honest, I didn't mind this one, and I hated the glass glossy screens with a passion. There is some glare when in front of super bright windows, but not nearly as bad as the glass glossy ones. You may at first notice it, but you'll get used to it pretty quick. And I'm in a very bright study with huge windows with venetian blinds.

You'll find the retinas great on colour as I believe they are IPS 8 bits, (previous MBPs were 6bit TN I believe) but it won't be as good as the 12bit NECs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Trust Daly to try that kind of thing, I hope he shoots an ace with it.


Yes, it would be nice to see him successful in this venture. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> The retinas do have some gloss to them, but I went from a mid 2010 matte screen to this, to be honest, I didn't mind this one, and I hated the glass glossy screens with a passion. There is some glare when in front of super bright windows, but not nearly as bad as the glass glossy ones. You may at first notice it, but you'll get used to it pretty quick. And I'm in a very bright study with huge windows with venetian blinds.
> 
> You'll find the retinas great on colour as I believe they are IPS 8 bits, (previous MBPs were 6bit TN I believe) but it won't be as good as the 12bit NECs.


I have used both matte and glossy, and I prefer glossy. My wife prefers matte, and my son likes both of them equally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for High Tea. Any care for some freshly brewed Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Time for High Tea. Any care for some freshly brewed Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


Sounds good Marc .... time to push away from the computer, rest the eyes, and enjoy a soothing, warm tea break!! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc .... time to push away from the computer, rest the eyes, and enjoy a soothing, warm tea break!! Thanks!


I agree. Coming right up. Then, I am taking my dogs out back for some fun in the sun.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Time for High Tea. Any care for some freshly brewed Sonal Special Herbal Tea?


Hand up!

Hectic morning. We had a fire at one of the buildings.... no one hurt, but the elevator was rendered non-functional. Sorting out issues with repairs and insurance.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> I have used both matte and glossy, and I prefer glossy. My wife prefers matte, and my son likes both of them equally.


Definitely a personal choice, the retinas is a very nice happy medium and my older eyes find it easier too. I would imagine as the population ages smaller devices need to be easier to see  I never had a problem until a few years ago I began having trouble reading smaller print, it seemed to happen almost overnight, though having laser eye I don't have the option of removing my glasses (when i wasn't wearing contacts) anymore. Oh well.

Man is it an icy wind out there. Temps are slightly higher today but it feels sooooo much colder with the icy wind whipping down these wind tunnel downtown streets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Hand up!
> 
> Hectic morning. We had a fire at one of the buildings.... no one hurt, but the elevator was rendered non-functional. Sorting out issues with repairs and insurance.


Coming right up, Sonal.

Sorry to hear about the fire and all the hassles that it caused. Luckily, no one was hurt.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Definitely a personal choice, the retinas is a very nice happy medium and my older eyes find it easier too. I would imagine as the population ages smaller devices need to be easier to see  I never had a problem until a few years ago I began having trouble reading smaller print, it seemed to happen almost overnight, though having laser eye I don't have the option of removing my glasses (when i wasn't wearing contacts) anymore. Oh well.
> 
> Man is it an icy wind out there. Temps are slightly higher today but it feels sooooo much colder with the icy wind whipping down these wind tunnel downtown streets.


My son has a retina display iPhone. I can't read the small print, so I stick to my iPad2, our 27" iMac or my MBP.

Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Airport bomb scare over Edinburgh haggis - Edinburgh Evening News

A real pipe bomb is OK at the Edmonton airport, but a haggis is not OK at a British airport. Strange ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast and freshly brewed coffee. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept late for a change and it felt good. Just now got SAP up with a video of a taste treat, 'potato on a stick', a rude awakening for some young boys in our Daily GIF and 10 cool things about Robbie Burns.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> My son has a retina display iPhone. I can't read the small print, so I stick to my iPad2, our 27" iMac or my MBP.
> 
> Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


yeah, I have trouble with the iPhone as well.

Sorry to hear of the fire Sonal. Things like that can't be great give the freezing temperatures right now.

I heard from dad this morning, that they may discharge my mom today, why, I don't know. Guess they need the bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> yeah, I have trouble with the iPhone as well.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the fire Sonal. Things like that can't be great give the freezing temperatures right now.
> 
> I heard from dad this morning, that they may discharge my mom today, why, I don't know. Guess they need the bed.


Afternoon, Tim. Does your mom want to be discharged? Is this in her best interest?


----------



## SINC

I watched "42" last night and thoroughly enjoyed the movie. It is one that should not be missed, (especially if you are Marc or Rp). 

Coming up tonight, "Trouble With the Curve".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I watched "42" last night and thoroughly enjoyed the movie. It is one that should not be missed, (especially if you are Marc or Rp).
> 
> Coming up tonight, "Trouble With the Curve".


Don, I have yet to see 42, but I did see Jack Robinson play in Ebbets field and the Polo Grounds in NYC.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I watched "42" last night and thoroughly enjoyed the movie. It is one that should not be missed, (especially if you are Marc or Rp).


Don ... we much-enjoyed this movie as well. I was a big fan of baseball many moons ago, and Jackie and the Dodgers were 'my' team!!


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. A fine Saturday for us out here on the west coast. A dim sum "breakfast" (a friendly, fun, and good food event!!), followed by some "grog" shopping, then a haircut (for me) and lots of friendly chatter at my barber shop, and then for Jean and I once back home, some 'sunny & mild' times out on the balcony to relax and enjoy a glass or two!! 

Some British tv stuff slated for viewing this evening. We started "To The Manor Born" last evening -- it looks like the series will a very entertaining view. And with "Only Fools & Horses" and/or "Jeeves & Wooster" to add to the fun, some smiles and laughs ahead. Just finished "Lark Rise to Candleford" .. a period drama .. and much-enjoyed it.

The daughter dropped some of her home-made "I can't eat anymore" turkey soup to us this morning .. we'll give some a try for dinner.

Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Don ... we much-enjoyed this movie as well. I was a big fan of baseball many moons ago, and Jackie and the Dodgers were 'my' team!!


Mine too John, when I was growing up in the 50s.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Tim. Does your mom want to be discharged? Is this in her best interest?


Yeah she doesn't want to be there, and I don't blame her really. But they decided not to discharge her today but tomorrow. Not sure yet the reason. 

Picked up my fixed mbp this morning. They fixed it in 24 hours so that's a record for apple. Guess I'll see in the next few days if the problem is gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Wow, just finished watching 'Trouble with the curve'. Every bit as good as '42'. Don't miss either!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, just finished watching 'Trouble with the curve'. Every bit as good as '42'. Don't miss either!


A great Clint Eastwood movie, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for Sunday Brunch. Anyone with any specific requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee to start will be fine. Today on SAP; if you thought you knew how to use Google, our video may change your mind, Little David's Dad will provide a smile and a new retro Lincoln is in the works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Little David's Dad ............ :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Told ya you would get a chuckle!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Told ya you would get a chuckle!


There should be no shame in being an Oiler, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Science Confirms: The More Coffee You Drink, The Longer You Will Live

Free coffee all day at the Café Chez Marc ................. as my way of trying to make us all live a bit longer.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Science Confirms: The More Coffee You Drink, The Longer You Will Live
> 
> Free coffee all day at the Café Chez Marc ................. as my way of trying to make us all live a bit longer.


Sorry Marc but based on the amount of coffee he drank Dad should have lasted well past 100. Instead he died in his mid-60s (smoking the big culprit). Not even good old Arbuckles could prolong his life.

The Legend of Arbuckle Coffee Traders, original cowboy coffee, Ariosa coffee, chuck wagon cooks, numi tea.

BTW Any true Arbuckles aficionados think any other coffee tastes like cat's pee.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Sorry Marc but based on the amount of coffee he drank Dad should have lasted well past 100. Instead he died in his mid-60s (smoking the big culprit). Not even good old Arbuckles could prolong his life.
> 
> The Legend of Arbuckle Coffee Traders, original cowboy coffee, Ariosa coffee, chuck wagon cooks, numi tea.
> 
> BTW Any true Arbuckles aficionados think any other coffee tastes like cat's pee.


Bob, sadly, smoking trumps any and all ways we try to stay healthy.


----------



## SINC

I quit smoking 14 years ago, stopping an over a pack a day habit, and I feel so much better it is unbelievable. That noted, my lungs are still paying the price and require constant monitoring for node growth. If you smoke, for God's sake quit. Now. You haven't a moment to lose.


----------



## SINC

Just some encouragement.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I quit smoking 14 years ago, stopping an over a pack a day habit, and I feel so much better it is unbelievable. That noted, my lungs are still paying the price and require constant monitoring for node growth. If you smoke, for God's sake quit. Now. You haven't a moment to lose.





SINC said:


> Just some encouragement.


Amen, brother. Very true. :clap: :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> I quit smoking 14 years ago, stopping an over a pack a day habit, and I feel so much better it is unbelievable. That noted, my lungs are still paying the price and require constant monitoring for node growth. If you smoke, for God's sake quit. Now. You haven't a moment to lose.


I will echo that. Had dad quit 3 or 4 years before he had to go on oxygen he might have been with us for several more years.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I will echo that. Had dad quit 3 or 4 years before he had to go on oxygen he might have been with us for several more years.


Bob, it must be hard to acknowledge this in retrospect. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just stopped in to get the coffee pot on. A great video today on SAP today as two young guys make terrific music on the weirdest of things, two balloons and an old box. Don't miss today's Whatzit? either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up a few hours ago to roaring winds outside. Went back to be and just now woke up once again. Still roaring winds outside, but a beautiful sunrise is forming in the east. Fed and let the doxies outside, so it is time to feed us. However, first comes coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I learned that courage was not the absence of fear, but the triumph over it. The brave man is not he who does not feel afraid, but he who conquers that fear." - Nelson Mandela


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning. I would like coffee if there's any left.

I'm perplexed this morning. 

Who would take their 85 year old mother/grandmother/great-grandmother (who has dementia) to the store, watch her pay for an iPad and then walk away without offering to help her learn how to use it or be available to assist her when she gets confused.

Which leaves me feeling stressed because I know about iPads, but I don't know how to explain over and over and over and over and over .........

She offered to bake cookies, but I just want my sanity back. I do help another friend with her iPad and grandma is jealous and her family thinks I'm a horrible, selfish ogre for refusing to help her. The many offspring are well educated, wealthy, snobs who gush and fawn over grandma, but scatter to the wind when there's even a sniff that she needs help of any kind.

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. There will always be coffee for you. Vent all you want .............. in this situation, it is justified.

How is your sister these days?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Margaret. There will always be coffee for you. Vent all you want .............. in this situation, it is justified.
> 
> How is your sister these days?


My sister is doing very well considering how ill she was a year ago. She's got a clean bill from her most recent scans and she's very happy to have survived. We're happy for her too.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> My sister is doing very well considering how ill she was a year ago. She's got a clean bill from her most recent scans and she's very happy to have survived. We're happy for her too.


Very good to hear of her continued improvement, Margaret. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, today's Whatzit? looks like a carpet that the doxies chewed up. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, today's Whatzit? looks like a carpet that the doxies chewed up. :lmao::lmao:


Sorry, not even close Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry, not even close Marc.


Then it has to be a Space Shuttle heat shield that the doxies chewed up? XX)


----------



## SINC

It's an ordinary item you've used hundreds of times and you likely have more than one in your home right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's an ordinary item you've used hundreds of times and you likely have more than one in your home right now.


Well, it it's not a heat shield, then it could be the end of a paper towel or piece of toilet paper to pick up the doixe's "you know what". XX)


----------



## SINC

Sorry, I have to poo-poo that guess too.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, just stopped in to get the coffee pot on. A great video today on SAP today as two young guys make terrific music on the weirdest of things, two balloons and an old box. Don't miss today's Whatzit? either.



I'm a bit late today and I fell back to sleep this mornings but now up and the fresh brewed coffee with several Dads Oatmeal cookies for a light breakfast taste good.

I promised my quite English mother years ago that yes I would have oatmeal for breakfast. 

Then to read SAP a bit later and Don, did anyone come up with a proper answer for the Norwegian "spoon" gift?

I could only guess for some maybe logical answer, but that was sure a good question.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry, I have to poo-poo that guess too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Patrick. How are you today?


----------



## pm-r

WOW, talk about ehmac delayed notices and this is happening much too frequently, almost a two day delay, and may be coincidental but it's happening since I've been trying to use OS X Mavericks.

Anyone else seeing such email notice delays??


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'm a bit late today and I fell back to sleep this mornings but now up and the fresh brewed coffee with several Dads Oatmeal cookies for a light breakfast taste good.
> 
> I promised my quite English mother years ago that yes I would have oatmeal for breakfast.
> 
> Then to read SAP a bit later and Don, did anyone come up with a proper answer for the Norwegian "spoon" gift?
> 
> I could only guess for some maybe logical answer, but that was sure a good question.


Most guessed it was a salad spoon, but only 'half' of a set. Once that bridge was crossed, we were able to Google such a set and solve the mystery as being the correct identity.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> I quit smoking 14 years ago, stopping an over a pack a day habit, and I feel so much better it is unbelievable. That noted, my lungs are still paying the price and require constant monitoring for node growth. If you smoke, for God's sake quit. Now. You haven't a moment to lose.





eMacMan said:


> I will echo that. Had dad quit 3 or 4 years before he had to go on oxygen he might have been with us for several more years.





Dr.G. said:


> Bob, it must be hard to acknowledge this in retrospect. Paix, mon ami.


Strangely no. I think if I let people know it can and will happen to them, then perhaps Dad's early death will have served some purpose.

However it did remind me of the night Dad died: I was taking Mom home to our place so she would not have to spend the night alone. Stopped at a convenience store so she could buy something she forget to bring with her. While I waited in the car, I saw a kid lighting up in the parking lot desperately trying to look cool. His green complexion completely betrayed his effort.

Anyways to this day I regret not following my gut reaction. I really should have gone over to him and given him a sucker punch to the wind. Then pointed out if he really wanted to take up smoking that is how every breath he took would eventually feel. Sadly the thought of spending the night Dad died in jail over came that noble urge.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Most guessed it was a salad spoon, but only 'half' of a set. Once that bridge was crossed, we were able to Google such a set and solve the mystery as being the correct identity.



Well it seems my guess I emailed you was at least partially correct:
"Maybe it’s a Scandinavian designers idea of some salad spoon/fork or a spoon for olives etc. that allows the pickle juice to flow back to the jar. ..."

As a fellow I knew that grew up in that area would say, some of their designers would often come up with some very different designs. Yup, he got that right!!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Strangely no. I think if I let people know it can and will happen to them, then perhaps Dad's early death will have served some purpose.
> 
> However it did remind me of the night Dad died: I was taking Mom home to our place so she would not have to spend the night alone. Stopped at a convenience store so she could buy something she forget to bring with her. While I waited in the car, I saw a kid lighting up in the parking lot desperately trying to look cool. His green complexion completely betrayed his effort.
> 
> Anyways to this day I regret not following my gut reaction. I really should have gone over to him and given him a sucker punch to the wind. Then pointed out if he really wanted to take up smoking that is how every breath he took would eventually feel. Sadly the thought of spending the night Dad died in jail over came that noble urge.


Well, that "noble urge" is still something you can share with others. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

I'm also a recent pack a day+ quitter since June 2013 after incessant remarks from my Dr. etc that were often met by my yeah sure, yada, yada...

Then they discovered my excessive abdominal aneurism and I was to be at the specialist's office the next morning at 8:30am.

He was quite late due to some emergency surgery that went through 'till 3 am, so I had some cig breaks outside in the small office garden while I waited.

When he arrived, the discussion went something like this;

Dr K: Sorry I'm late, I had to do some emergency surgery. Now let's have a look at you.
Me: That's OK
Dr K: It looks like you smoke from the cigarette package in your pocket yes? And it doesn't matter how many, but for how long now?
Me: Yes, and I started in my late 20s.
Dr K: The surgery I had to perform late last night was on a fellow that had the same aneurism problem as you have, and he would not quit. And he's probably not going to make it.
Me: silence and nothing to say...

Now this is where he got sort of serious, and for which I have thanked him for several times now.

Dr K: Do you have a family and how many?
Me: Yes. And number given.

Dr K: Do you love them?

Me: prolonged silence again but with tears in my eyes and an eventual Yes I got out.

Dr K: Good!!! Now let's see what we can do for you.

The cigarette I had in his office garden in June was the last one I had.

Yes, I've had to use some of the Nicorette spray and lozenges as a crutch, but he and my regular Dr. supports that.

So, I thank Dr. K for his comments and method - it sure hit home and has worked so far, and I intend it to keep working.

So, that's my story if it can hopefully help some present smoker quit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another telling story, Patrick. Thanks for sharing it with us all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Way to go Patrick, I know first hand just how difficult it is. I was told, 'quit or die'. I chose to quit and I was so determined I did it cold turkey from day one. That after 42 years of sucking on those damn things.


----------



## johnp

Yup ... way to go Patrick. Back in the 80's an orthodontist told me I had a spot on my palette, and asked me what and how much I smoked. I smoked a pipe at the time. He told me to quit for a month, and see him again. If not, he warned, the spot could become cancerous, and that was not a pretty picture to face!! I did what he said ... the spot went away, and I gained several pounds eating chocolate chip cookies at work, instead of sucking on the pipe!! (side note: took up jogging soon after, and dealt with those gained pounds!!)


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Way to go Patrick, I know first hand just how difficult it is. I was told, 'quit or die'. I chose to quit and I was so determined I did it cold turkey from day one. That after 42 years of sucking on those damn things.



I guess I was told more or less the same thing but DR. K's question method sure worked for me.

And I think the cold turkey method is the only way to go, but one's mind set needs to be in place and congrats to all those who quit years ago.

Yes, it's been a challenge at times, but then again I've been described as determined and stubborn as well as some other names I'll just forget and bypass for now. 

My lungs still feel tight at times, but that's also due to the water on the lung I ended up with from the operations, and they say to just keep inhaling the medication I was given, and may need to do so for quite a while longer. Still 4 more refills left on it's prescription.

My afternoon walk to get my legs back into shape coming up in about 1/2 an hour. They said it would take at least four days for every day in hospital and I think they are correct, and I was in there for almost a full month.

But life is good, especially due to one excellent nurse and many other nursing staff and Doctors.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Yup ... way to go Patrick. Back in the 80's an orthodontist told me I had a spot on my palette, and asked me what and how much I smoked. I smoked a pipe at the time. He told me to quit for a month, and see him again. If not, he warned, the spot could become cancerous, and that was not a pretty picture to face!! I did what he said ... the spot went away, and I gained several pounds eating chocolate chip cookies at work, instead of sucking on the pipe!! (side note: took up jogging soon after, and dealt with those gained pounds!!)



Wow!! Some long time quitters here - meant in a positive way of course.

My dentist had some sort of device he used on a lump on my tongue the hygienist was always concerned about that would tell him if it was cancerous or not. It wasn't.

But my cousin ended up with a growth on her lip and tongue from smoking using a cigarette holder that concentrated the stream of smoke and she ended up in hospital and having surgery done to remove them. And yes she quit - cold turkey as well.

It's encouraging to have so many smoking quitters for support, so thanks again folks!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It's an ordinary item you've used hundreds of times and you likely have more than one in your home right now.


Today's SAP Whatzit...

Hmmm... I'm going to be a bit picky here as to whether any Canadian here has any of these at home, as the torn edge perforations as shown, and I'd say and suggest were taken from under scanning electron microscope at about 25x - 50x, appear to be much wider than those the Canadian issuing office uses, and without fully divulging my guess of what the Whatzit is. Just a hint.

Which reminds me, I did remember to pick up our mail from our community mailbox this afternoon on my walk, but I left it in the basket of my walker. Honest!! But none of the mail seems to use the old kind of stamps these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see you have been up already and posted the Pete Seeger thread, a sad day for music.

The answer to Whatzit? leads the way today on SAP along with some amazing tricks by Criss Angel in our video that I can't even begin to understand. Also a cute story about a teacher and the winter boots.

I put on the coffee for those who follow as it is too earl for brekkie yet, at least here that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I see you have been up already and posted the Pete Seeger thread, a sad day for music.
> 
> The answer to Whatzit? leads the way today on SAP along with some amazing tricks by Criss Angel in our video that I can't even begin to understand. Also a cute story about a teacher and the winter boots.
> 
> I put on the coffee for those who follow as it is too earl for brekkie yet, at least here that is.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for breakfast and some more coffee. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Yes please, Marc. I've been up long enough now to have an appetite. But I think I will constrain myself to a single scrambled egg and one slice of brown toast with honey, a couple of fresh strawberries and a glass of tomato juice with a wedge of lemon and fresh ground pepper.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes please, Marc. I've been up long enough now to have an appetite. But I think I will constrain myself to a single scrambled egg and one slice of brown toast with honey, a couple of fresh strawberries and a glass of tomato juice with a wedge of lemon and fresh ground pepper.


Coming right up, Don.

That CA video clip really baffled me.


----------



## Dr.G.

19-year-old therapy dog gives meaning to a dying woman. [VIDEO]

Dare you not to shed a tear or two.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Don.
> 
> That CA video clip really baffled me.



And you can include me as well.

How do they do such tricks???


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang! 

Hope all are well. I am faring well enough these days, albeit very busy with an overload of responsibilities. Hopefully things will improve as the year goes on. 

The resident teen has begun her second semester of University and is enjoying it, but with three jobs and packed social schedule, I'm not sure when the homework gets done. Maybe Criss Angel could explain it.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang!
> 
> Hope all are well. I am faring well enough these days, albeit very busy with an overload of responsibilities. Hopefully things will improve as the year goes on.
> 
> The resident teen has begun her second semester of University and is enjoying it, but with three jobs and packed social schedule, I'm not sure when the homework gets done. Maybe Criss Angel could explain it.


Good to see you back, Kim, and good to hear that all goes well with you and Kacey. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

20 Reasons Why Newfoundland Is Awesome, And Weird

An interesting take of St. John's, NL.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 20 Reasons Why Newfoundland Is Awesome, And Weird
> 
> An interesting take of St. John's, NL.



Beautiful thanks Marc.

I don't know if we'll ever get there for a visit, but we get sort of close daily with my wife's Nissan X-Trail Bonavista that she just loves, but it acts normally.

Did you ever see the Nissan X-Trail Bonavista ad??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m-y-qAbpL0]Nissan X-Trail - Bonavista - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Beautiful thanks Marc.
> 
> I don't know if we'll ever get there for a visit, but we get sort of close daily with my wife's Nissan X-Trail Bonavista that she just loves, but it acts normally.
> 
> Did you ever see the Nissan X-Trail Bonavista ad??
> 
> Nissan X-Trail - Bonavista - YouTube


Yes, we saw this commercial. I can understand what he is saying, but there are some Newfoundlanders that speak so quickly, with an accent, and in dialect that I can't determine if they are even speaking English.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Lots of wind and snow by noon tomorrow. Must get the OtHD Breakfast ready now in case we lose power. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine so the coffee pot is on, help yourself.

Today on a busy SAP; the 100 Year Anniversary of Hillcrest Mine Disaster, a shot of a Swedish snowman from Camán and our Daily GIF, Beaching a ship. Our video is a T-Rex illusion that even after revealing how it is done, I still don't get it.

But wait, what the heck is that? Darned it it isn't a “Doberhuahua.” What the heck has a “Doberhuahua” got to do with the Super Bowl anyway?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Yes, that Audi “Doberhuahua” is disturbing to say the least.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall prepare some OtHD Breakfast for us now. Any requests?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall prepare some OtHD Breakfast for us now. Any requests?



I just finished mango mix juice and had two poached eggs on toast for a change rather than my usual soft boiled eggs thanks Marc, and I'm still enjoying my coffee But thanks for the offer Marc.

We've gone back to using our local Costco Omega 3 eggs which are nice and a consistent large size and with a very yellow yoke, as the brown eggs we were getting from the mini farms just down the road from us just had too many floaters and very inconsistent in size.


----------



## SINC

Patrick, I see that you, like me are a fan of runny yolks. (I know Marc does not like them, prefers scrambled and that is fine.)

While I like a hard cooked yolk in a boiled egg for an egg salad sandwich, my boiled and poached eggs need to be soft so the yolk is ready for dipping my toast in it. Ditto for fried eggs of any kind, except for ones used in a sandwich, and even then a tad runny if fine and preferable with me. And over-easy or sunny side up eggs are a must when having them fried. Hard fried yolks are like leather to me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Patrick. How are you both today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Shovel session #1 is done. We have had about 5 inches of snow fall in the past couple of hours. It is really coming down with big flakes and falling straight down. I figure that this shall be the first of my five to seven attempts to keep ahead of the snow so as to keep the shoveling a relatively easy task. Still, the doxies seem to like playing outside in the snow, so it is not a total loss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow shoveling #2, #3 and #4 are now complete ............. and I am still not done. We have had close to 35cm of light, fresh snow and it is still coming down. At least there are paths for the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Did my last shoveling and will use the snow blower to clear the waist deep mounds all around and at the end of the driveway. Luckily, it is very light and now rain/sleet/hail is forecast for tonight with-5C temps. Clover and Rudy like this sort of snow, but the other four don't seem to like it unless I clear paths for them.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, had to drop in for a coffee to kick start my day, so a fresh pot awaits those who follow.

Just finished SAP with a video on what not to do when disposing of 9 volt batteries, a sign that draws the distinction between septic tanks and swimming pools and 'Excerpts From British Newspapers' to brighten your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. Coffee sounds good. Was out with the snow blower clearing away the fronts of driveways so people could go to work. It was earlier than allowed but no one called the police to get me to stop.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-oPUYMLTJL...s1600/533754_553401921353622_1877820577_n.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

3PM with lots of sunshine and -5C temps. We received another few inches of snow and the snow plow operators decided that it would a good idea to widen the street by about a foot. Had to take the snow blower out once again to clear out the end of my driveway and the driveways of three other neighbors who are at work.

The doxies are loving running around the back yard in this fresh snow.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Just about to brew a pot of British tea ... and enjoy short tea break ... can I interest anyone in a cup? .. and a hot cross bun & jam to go with it?


----------



## SINC

Sounds good John, love those HC buns, but am just about to enjoy a cuppa home made soup and a crusty roll, thanks anyway!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Sounds good John, love those HC buns, but am just about to enjoy a cuppa home made soup and a crusty roll, thanks anyway!


..... that sounds good Don!! 


edit to add:

That was a great video (re: the 9-volt batteries & fire) you included on SAP today - thanks for sharing it. Important info for all ages!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Just about to brew a pot of British tea ... and enjoy short tea break ... can I interest anyone in a cup? .. and a hot cross bun & jam to go with it?


Would love a cup, John. I am cold and I ache from all the shoveling and snow blowing I did today. Our "Wintermission" with warmer than average temps and no snow for the past few weeks got me out of the habit.

How are you today? How is Jean feeling?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Would love a cup, John. I am cold and I ache from all the shoveling and snow blowing I did today. Our "Wintermission" with warmer than average temps and no snow for the past few weeks got me out of the habit. How are you today? How is Jean feeling?


Coming right up Marc ... and I can well-imagine how you are feeling from all that snow work!! 

We're both doing quite well. We head to downtown Vancouver Friday - to attend a performance of Royal Winnipeg Ballet's "Romeo & Juliet" ... and with a night over at a nearby hotel, it's one of my gifts to Jean for her birthday (coming up in late-February). 

Then Saturday morning, we (w/daughter) will be heading to our favourite Chinese restaurant for dim sum, and to celebrate their "New Year" (we have red envelopes ready to pass out to the staff ... to wish them "good luck", et al).

A little break from our usual routine ... and we're looking forward to it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, John. Give Jean my best and a pre-Happy Birthday. The Café Chez Marc shall cater her party ............ complete with an eclectic assortment of party hats.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. Give Jean my best and a pre-Happy Birthday. The Café Chez Marc shall cater her party ............ complete with an eclectic assortment of party hats.


... thanks!! and will do. And we always celebrate birthdays (especilly at our "young" ages!!) on several of the days around the actual event!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... thanks!! and will do. And we always celebrate birthdays (especilly at our "young" ages!!) on several of the days around the actual event!!


Very good idea, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I'm wide awake so already finished SAP for today and now working on tomorrow, the start of a brand new month.

Ever seen the original 'Three Stooges' without make-up? I thought not, but you can today on SAP. Our video is 10 things we love about Italy and our daily gif features the cutest little puppy you ever did see.

If I asked you what is the most beautiful sound in the world, how would you answer? I bet music would be your guess, but you would be wrong. A contest was held to find out and it turns out to be frogs singing. Hear the sound and also the runners up today as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall make us some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Did mention there are also some pictures on SAP today by a well-know NL photographer?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Did mention there are also some pictures on SAP today by a well-know NL photographer?


Merci, Don. Those pics help to show the rugged NL coast.

The original Three Stooge without make-up was unique .............. and that little puppy was so very cute. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Yes, Marc, the Three Stooges appear to be just average normal chaps, don't they?


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, Don. Those pics help to show the rugged NL coast.
> 
> The original Three Stooge without make-up was unique .............. and that little puppy was so very cute. :love2:


Great pics. However, the sleeping Norwegian wolf has a collar


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Great pics. However, the sleeping Norwegian wolf has a collar


Didn't notice that, perhaps a tame wolf? I dunno . . . it's Norway for heavens sake! beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, Marc, the Three Stooges appear to be just average normal chaps, don't they?


Very true, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have some fresh coffee waiting for you when you rise to face this new month. Any request for breakfast?


----------



## Dr.G.

One ship drives east and another drives west,
While the self-same breezes blow;
It's the set of the sails and not the gales,
That bids them where to go. 

Like the winds of the seas are the ways of the fates,
As we voyage through life;
It's the set of the soul that decides the goal,
And not the storms or the strife.

~Ella Wheeler Wilcox~


----------



## Dr.G.

Pickleball positively picking up in N.S. | The Chronicle Herald

A new sport?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, there has been a pickle ball court here for the past two years, not much new about it. 

Today on SAP, if you love old cars our video, Back to the fifties is for you. Also a Car You've Probably Never Seen Before and A Heart Surgeon's Viral Confession: Natural Food Is the Answer.

And in our outstanding pictures, a look at Butchart Gardens that will interest a certain Shanger. 

EDIT: Good grief ehMac is sloooooow this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Guess Pickle Ball is taking longer to make its way out east. Nothing about it here in NL yet.

Not sure if this was in SAP yet, but a touching story nonetheless.

A blind-deaf three-legged daschund saves family from a tragic fire. [VIDEO]


----------



## Dr.G.

"The best time to plant a tree was 20 years ago. The second best time is now." - Chinese Proverb


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> "The best time to plant a tree was 20 years ago. The second best time is now." - Chinese Proverb


Nice proverb and appropriate for their New Year.

Not quite that long ago but the ehmac site feels and acts like it's close this morning, at least from my end and the long delay to do anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice proverb and appropriate for their New Year.
> 
> Not quite that long ago but the ehmac site feels and acts like it's close this morning, at least from my end and the long delay to do anything.


Afternoon, Patrick. Yes, things are a bit slower here today re download and upload.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to get up early to see St. John's Johnny, Canada's groundhog that will first see or not see his shadow, early tomorrow morning. With snow being forecast, we are not sure what that shall mean. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to await the coming of St. John's Johnny. Clear skies now, but snow is in the forecast for noon. So, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Over breakfast one morning, a woman said to her husband,
"I'll bet you don't know what day this is."

"Of course I do,"

he answered as if he was offended, and left for the office.

At 10:00 a.m., the doorbell rang and when the woman opened the
door, she was handed a box of a dozen long stemmed red roses.

At 1:00 p.m., a foil-wrapped, two-pound box of her favorite
chocolates was delivered.

Later, a boutique delivered a designer dress.

The woman couldn't wait for her husband to come home.

"First the flowers, then the chocolates and then the dress!"
she exclaimed.

"I've never had a more wonderful Groundhog Day in my life!

Today is Groundhog Day.

Don't forget the flowers.

... enjoy your Ground Hog Day!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a fine yarn to start Groundhog Day indeed. Today on SAP a mix of the eclectic with a video on a LEGO milling machine, men through the ages at Home Depot, a spectacular Daily GIF of the aurora from space and some really breathtaking shots in our outstanding photos feature. Also, 'What Would Happen To Your Voice If You Just Stopped Talking?'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.

St. John's Johnny did not see his shadow at 7:27AM, but someone showed his the EC radar with the approaching snow storm, so he went back into his hutch. Not sure what this means.


----------



## SINC

It does not look like the groundhog will see his shadow here either Marc, and that means an early spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It does not look like the groundhog will see his shadow here either Marc, and that means an early spring.


Good for you folks, Don. Warmer weather, no snow and sunshine would be nice. We shall see what happens here. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

*Poutine Week 2014* - Feburary 1st to 7th 2014

I enjoy a good small and plain plate of poutine occasionally, but some of these concoctions are a bit over the top for my palate and it looks like the Montreal Poutine Week 2014 has spread to Toronto as well this year.

Anyway, for anyone in the area, enjoy if you enjoy a good poutine meal..!!!

Montreal Poutine Week 2014 | MTL Blog

The Restaurants of Poutine Week Montreal - La Poutine Week Montreal sneak peek leak - Thrillist Montreal


----------



## johnp

Patrick ..... you've raised some fond memories of my good many days eating in New Brunswick (when I lived and worked there)!! Can't say poutine was too high on my personal list of favourites, but tourtiere pies, and other Acadian French cooking delights sure were!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Can't say poutine was too high on my personal list of favourites, but tourtiere pies, and other Acadian French cooking delights sure were!! " Same here, John.


----------



## SINC

Can't even imagine why anyone would put cheese curds on fries. YUK! Biggest treat during my teens in SW Sask. growing up was gravy and fries with ketchup, still the only way to have them for me.


----------



## SINC

ehMac is slowly degrading here to data base errors and hung screens, again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I ache from all the snow shoveling. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not much more to shovel at 4AM. Lucky me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast and freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, light snow here, but not much to shovel. SAP is up with a video on every way possible to open a beer, a kid at bat gives the pitcher a surprise and a smile with 'The Hearing Test'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. So, is your snow all gone now? Kudos to you, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man says he ate fish, birds and turtles as he drifted for 13 months across the Pacific Ocean - The Globe and Mail

Don, imagine if this is true? SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I looked at that story and my Spidy sense tingled. I shall await confirmation of truth before I would consider it. Somekthing about it does not compute.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I looked at that story and my Spidy sense tingled. I shall await confirmation of truth before I would consider it. Somekthing about it does not compute.


True, which is why I questioned it ................. but still, it would be a great story if proven true. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone hear from Caman lately? Or Kim (Java Queen or KC4)?? Or Jeanne???


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Marc, I looked at that story and my Spidy sense tingled. I shall await confirmation of truth before I would consider it. Somekthing about it does not compute.


I was a bit surprised what the oceanographer said about the ocean currents and surprisingly to me he could be correct on the directional flow according to a map, but I'm wondering about how he survived dehydration.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Patrick. The point about dehydration was something I thought about as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was a bit surprised what the oceanographer said about the ocean currents and surprisingly to me he could be correct on the directional flow according to a map, but I'm wondering about how he survived dehydration.


News - Castaway survives 13 months at sea - The Weather Network

Seems like the story is making the rounds. Problem is, he does not look too sunburned or thin/dehydrated.


----------



## pm-r

A bit more realistic coverage here:

Fisherman Jose Salvador Alvarenga claims to have survived 14 MONTHS adrift in Pacific | Mail Online

But I'm really surprised by his general good condition and how well he could actually walk. It seems that he sure had a good mental outlook and a lot of Mexican/South Americans have great faith.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A bit more realistic coverage here:
> 
> Fisherman Jose Salvador Alvarenga claims to have survived 14 MONTHS adrift in Pacific | Mail Online
> 
> But I'm really surprised by his general good condition and how well he could actually walk. It seems that he sure had a good mental outlook and a lot of Mexican/South Americans have great faith.


Interesting.


----------



## SINC

The more I see and read, the more skeptical I become. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Can't even imagine why anyone would put cheese curds on fries. YUK! Biggest treat during my teens in SW Sask. growing up was gravy and fries with ketchup, still the only way to have them for me.


Actually I know of several people who said about the same thing Don, but changed their opinion after they actually tried some *good* poutine.


----------



## SINC

Well, never having tried it, my problem now becomes telling good from bad.


----------



## pm-r

A very nice interesting SAP Whatzit? photo today Don, and no they didn't have any at The Butchart Gardens, but then they don't grow any such exotic *evergreens* there anyway.

And neither do they have any dragons or *dragon's blood* there either.  

But I believe the sap has many medical benefits as well, including the real SAP that can help in lowering one's blood pressure.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, never having tried it, my problem now becomes telling good from bad.



Actually if you have a Costco that sells their poutine next to their hot dogs and pizza etc., food outlet, their's is not bad at all. 

Simple and plain and the curds they use are prepared just for them if your Costco store is like ours, but maybe not as fresh as some perfectionists like, and it's then only good if it's really fresh and squeaks on your teeth.

And I don't think their gravy is chicken based as it's supposed to be, but neither is our local Prairie Inn pub that serves up their own poutine on steroids with bacon and all kinds of other ingredients added. Almost too rich and too much for me, and will last me for several meals, but not as good when re-heated.

Maybe one of your travelling buddies could be your guide if any of them are poutine experts. And BTW, it can go really well with a good cold beer.

And you do know what a *good* beer that you do like is - I hope!!


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoy SAP Patrick and thanks for the kind words. Also, there is no such thing as a bad beer, some are just better than others. A particular favourite is Newcastle Brown Ale though. I buy a six pack a month as a treat.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Well, never having tried it, my problem now becomes telling good from bad.


Good = the offerings from the small, local venues in Quebec, and the Acadian regions of New Brunswick. 
Bad = MacDonalds, and any others pretending to serve 'real' anything!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Say Marc,

I understand that you get some big moose out your way but how about this one that looks like it's going to be in the record books and maybe Don can use it in his SAP:

Giant Yukon moose confirmed as world record - North - CBC News

That had to be one big moose!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Say Marc,
> 
> I understand that you get some big moose out your way but how about this one that looks like it's going to be in the record books and maybe Don can use it in his SAP:
> 
> Giant Yukon moose confirmed as world record - North - CBC News
> 
> That had to be one big moose!!


That must have been one big moose, Patrick. Sad that it had to be killed for a trophy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vision test ............. spooky.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Say Marc,
> 
> I understand that you get some big moose out your way but how about this one that looks like it's going to be in the record books and maybe Don can use it in his SAP:
> 
> Giant Yukon moose confirmed as world record - North - CBC News
> 
> That had to be one big moose!!


Snow-trapped moose rescued in Piccadilly - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and breakfast are now being served at The Café Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a rushed start to the day when we took Ann to the Lois Hole hospital for women for major surgery this morning a 5:15 a.m. We were told it would take four hours to complete and about an hour in the recovery room before we can see her sometime after noon, so Crystal and I will be going back there soon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, a rushed start to the day when we took Ann to the Lois Hole hospital for women for major surgery this morning a 5:15 a.m. We were told it would take four hours to complete and about an hour in the recovery room before we can see her sometime after noon, so Crystal and I will be going back there soon.



I trust everything will go nicely Don, and that's quite a long time to be on the OR bed.

Prayers and good health to everyone concerned.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> That must have been one big moose, Patrick. Sad that it had to be killed for a trophy.


I tend to agree Marc and I prefer your moose rescue story.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a rushed start to the day when we took Ann to the Lois Hole hospital for women for major surgery this morning a 5:15 a.m. We were told it would take four hours to complete and about an hour in the recovery room before we can see her sometime after noon, so Crystal and I will be going back there soon.


I hope all goes well for Ann, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I tend to agree Marc and I prefer your moose rescue story.


Agreed, Patrick.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I hope all goes well for Ann, Don.


I second that Don .... having good thoughts, and sending our good wishes.


----------



## SINC

Ann is now resting, but she is in a lot of pain. She is able to self administer a drug to ease it at the touch of a button though. Caregivers have asked her to use it freely as they expect there will be pain for a while yet. She is groggy and not really with it yet, but Matt is with her after work and Crystal is now there too. My shift comes in the morning while they are both working. Visitors are limited to only two people at once, so we three cannot go together.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann is now resting, but she is in a lot of pain. She is able to self administer a drug to ease it at the touch of a button though. Caregivers have asked her to use it freely as they expect there will be pain for a while yet. She is groggy and not really with it yet, but Matt is with her after work and Crystal is now there too. My shift comes in the morning while they are both working. Visitors are limited to only two people at once, so we three cannot go together.


Sorry to hear of Ann's pain, Don. Still, hopefully the surgery was a success. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Just got this text from Crystal in reply to asking her how Ann was tonight as she and Matt were leaving the hospital:

"Yep, she looks much better. We got her sitting and standing for a few minutes and she's about to go to sleep til 10 when she gets more meds. I'm heading home and told her you'd be there tomorrow after 11."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got this text from Crystal in reply to asking her how Ann was tonight as she and Matt were leaving the hospital:
> 
> "Yep, she looks much better. We got her sitting and standing for a few minutes and she's about to go to sleep til 10 when she gets more meds. I'm heading home and told her you'd be there tomorrow after 11."


Good to hear, Don. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Good grief, she's already sitting up and standing after all that surgery. Wow, she's a real trooper and I wish her and all your family my best regards and wishes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Good grief, she's already sitting up and standing after all that surgery. Wow, she's a real trooper and I wish her and all your family my best regards and wishes.


Patrick, Ann spent 45 years working as a Registered Nurse and knows the system inside out, some of it as an OR nurse. She retired six years ago and that might help explain her responses to treatment and how well she copes with the surgery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Patrick, Ann spent 45 years working as a Registered Nurse and knows the system inside out, some of it as an OR nurse. She retired six years ago and that might help explain her responses to treatment and how well she copes with the surgery.


Good to hear, Don. Give her my best wishes for a safe and speedy recovery. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to prepare our OtHD Breakfast. Any special requests?


----------



## winwintoo

Don, my thoughts are with Ann, and with you.

As a nurse, Ann knows the benefits of getting up and moving as soon as possible. I've had my share of surgery and at first when they try to make you stand right away, you think they are medieval torturers, but you quickly learn how it's helping.

With your loving support, she will be up and around in no time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Margaret. How are you this morning?


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thanks for the kind words Margaret.

Today on SAP, the mayor finds himself in hot water, a Gyroscopically Stabilized Pool Table On A Cruise Ship and The Ramblings Of A Retired Mind.


----------



## SINC

Wow, not a single post all day long. Yikes!


----------



## pm-r

Yup, ehmac on the whole seemed to be pretty slow today and I just finished reading todays SAP, and that is super slow for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to shovel a path for the doxies. We are getting about ten inches of light snow, but it is falling at about an inch an hour, so I needed to get a path for them to go outside. This is one mean looking storm
https://twitter.com/rcbstormpost/status/431279978026528768/photo/1


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from shoveling once again. 25cm is down so far, with more and more to come. Winds are blowing too strong to use my snow blower yet. Needless to say, the doxies refuse to go outside unless they have a path.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry to hear of your storm, it looks like a dilly.

Today on SAP, a sign of the times, the stranger in bed trick and 'I'm Glad I Live In Canada", in song in our video today. Also growing fray matter in the lab and 10 Things You Didn’t Think Still Existed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Nearly 30cm and counting.

How is Ann this morning?


----------



## groovetube

good morning all. Wee chilly here, the furnace gave out yesterday when I got home, waiting for the repair guys to show. The siamese is running around shrieking because it's cold, and that breed -really- doesn't like cold.

Surprising though how well the house has held on to some heat in this time, it's not too bad. Sort of reminds me of when I was young waking up to shivering and having to go out, get a thing of oil to fire up the oil heater in the kitchen, and out through 3 sheds to get some wood, split it, and fire up the pot belly in the dining room.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Nearly 30cm and counting.
> 
> How is Ann this morning?


When I was there yesterday, we walked together pushing her IV pole and catheter container along with us. We went about 50 years down the hall to a room with a large window and bright sunlight which seemed to cheer her up somewhat. They removed her pain meds from the IV and she now must ask for pain relief, but can only have an injection once every four hours. Her surgeons visited yesterday and told her that things went very well and she should recover nicely. The pain is still with her though. They now think they may discharge her on Saturday if the staples can be removed by then.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning all. Wee chilly here, the furnace gave out yesterday when I got home, waiting for the repair guys to show. The siamese is running around shrieking because it's cold, and that breed -really- doesn't like cold.
> 
> Surprising though how well the house has held on to some heat in this time, it's not too bad. Sort of reminds me of when I was young waking up to shivering and having to go out, get a thing of oil to fire up the oil heater in the kitchen, and out through 3 sheds to get some wood, split it, and fire up the pot belly in the dining room.


Morning, Tim. Stay warm and safe. Cuddle your cats to help them stay warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When I was there yesterday, we walked together pushing her IV pole and catheter container along with us. We went about 50 years down the hall to a room with a large window and bright sunlight which seemed to cheer her up somewhat. They removed her pain meds from the IV and she now must ask for pain relief, but can only have an injection once every four hours. Her surgeons visited yesterday and told her that things went very well and she should recover nicely. The pain is still with her though. They now think they may discharge her on Saturday if the staples can be removed by then.


Thanks for the update, Don. Sorry to hear of her pain. Wish her well from me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to shovel a path for the doxies. We are getting about ten inches of light snow, but it is falling at about an inch an hour, so I needed to get a path for them to go outside. This is one mean looking storm
> https://twitter.com/rcbstormpost/status/431279978026528768/photo/1



Ouch Marc, that looks like a dandy storm system.

But just living up to the normal St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador weather I guess.

Maybe it will set another record for the books?


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> good morning all. Wee chilly here, the furnace gave out yesterday when I got home, waiting for the repair guys to show. The siamese is running around shrieking because it's cold, and that breed -really- doesn't like cold.
> 
> Surprising though how well the house has held on to some heat in this time, it's not too bad. Sort of reminds me of when I was young waking up to shivering and having to go out, get a thing of oil to fire up the oil heater in the kitchen, and out through 3 sheds to get some wood, split it, and fire up the pot belly in the dining room.



Actually groove tube, I've had several different siamese cats over the years, some blue, a red and a lilac point, and some of them loved to be outside, even in some occasional snow, and I discovered the original siamese cats of Siam and Tibet areas were much larger and were bred and trained to sit on top of tall poles in all kinds of weather to guard the monasteries.

If anyone was to attack, the monks would sound some whistle and the cats would pounce on the unwelcome intruder and actually tear them to shreds.

What a God awful way to die if you've even had one imbed one of their claws into your arm. Personal experience there. 

BTW, the stove oil and wood sure sounds familiar, but we made sure both were handy and the firewood was already split and dry.

We knew it would be cold through the day when the north storm wind blew in, and there was no protection as it blew down over the Salish Sea, and the large distorted window glass would flex and the super large gusts would sometimes lift the carpet from the living room floor.

That was time to turn up the large wick oil stove and add some wood to the living room stove. Sort of a forerunner of an airtight stove.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ouch Marc, that looks like a dandy storm system.
> 
> But just living up to the normal St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador weather I guess.
> 
> Maybe it will set another record for the books?


The sun is out now, with blue skies and a bitterly cold -10C. I have done all the snow blowing I want to do for today. I still have a chest high drift to do, but that shall wait until tomorrow. The final tally was 37cm of light snow.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. Stay warm and safe. Cuddle your cats to help them stay warm.


Oh I wasn't given the choice not to this morning 



pm-r said:


> Actually groove tube, I've had several different siamese cats over the years, some blue, a red and a lilac point, and some of them loved to be outside, even in some occasional snow, and I discovered the original siamese cats of Siam and Tibet areas were much larger and were bred and trained to sit on top of tall poles in all kinds of weather to guard the monasteries.
> 
> If anyone was to attack, the monks would sound some whistle and the cats would pounce on the unwelcome intruder and actually tear them to shreds.
> 
> What a God awful way to die if you've even had one imbed one of their claws into your arm. Personal experience there.
> 
> BTW, the stove oil and wood sure sounds familiar, but we made sure both were handy and the firewood was already split and dry.
> 
> We knew it would be cold through the day when the north storm wind blew in, and there was no protection as it blew down over the Salish Sea, and the large distorted window glass would flex and the super large gusts would sometimes lift the carpet from the living room floor.
> 
> That was time to turn up the large wick oil stove and add some wood to the living room stove. Sort of a forerunner of an airtight stove.


Yeah I don't know what the original ones were like. This is my 3rd one, and all 3 were 'heat queens', this one no exception. I'm sure they do like the outdoors, I don't let mine out at all, a friend has a blue point male that controls the backyard, every cat nearby fears him. He often perches on the back fence and stares everything down. Amazing cat.

And yes on claws, ever try to bathe one? heh, ya don't 

Have heat, the main blower motor was gone, man those are not cheap. These high efficiency things are troublesome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some hot tea. Anyone care to share a cup with me?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some hot tea. Anyone care to share a cup with me?


Sounds good Marc .... it's too cold out on the balcony for a break ... will wait for the sun to come around, and then will give it a try (after 1:30pm). We did it yesterday, and with the sun was quite pleasant - though we were dressed as if in the Arctic, eh!!!


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> ... ...
> Yeah I don't know what the original ones were like. This is my 3rd one, and all 3 were 'heat queens', this one no exception. I'm sure they do like the outdoors, I don't let mine out at all, a friend has a blue point male that controls the backyard, every cat nearby fears him. He often perches on the back fence and stares everything down. Amazing cat.
> 
> And yes on claws, ever try to bathe one? heh, ya don't
> ... ... ...


Yes, some of them really do like to be the top cat!!

And yes, it was over a cast iron bathtub that I discovered that, and I still have the claw marks scars!!

The vet had given me some special flea spay and said to hold the cat firmly and soak it's fur.

I was doing so over the enamelled bathtub when I lost my grip, and the poor cat was then slipping and sliding and skidding back and forth and around while running about 80mph I'd guess.

It was quite funny to watch her but my mistake was to just reach down to help her out. Bad move - my hand and forearm gave her an excellent base to give her a really good claw grip and launch herself up and over my shoulder.

The good news was, she dried out and the flea spay worked very well. 

BTW: She was a real heat loving siamese seal point and we had to pull her out of the fireplace many times that still had lots of glowing embers and she sometimes had some singed hair. Strange but neat interesting cat she was.

Our old house had a continuous/two-speed fan blower motor, or would that be a three-spped motor, that was quite expensive to replace, but when it went partially kaput one winter and we were snowed in, I just pulled its manual switch button that allowed it just run at high speed. Worked well until we lost power for almost five days.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc .... it's too cold out on the balcony for a break ... will wait for the sun to come around, and then will give it a try (after 1:30pm). We did it yesterday, and with the sun was quite pleasant - though we were dressed as if in the Arctic, eh!!!


Coming right up, John. Just used the snow blower to clear out a neighbor's driveway. Have to admit that I forgot it during the height of the storm.

How is Jean today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ...... How is Jean today?


Good Marc ... she's "doodling" again, zen doodling that is!! It's a rhino this time .. and it's looking pretty good. She looks so intense!!


----------



## SINC

First post on ehMac with my new MBP. Nice rig and very fast indeed. Now to zero out the old one and ship it back as a trade in.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> First post on ehMac with my new MBP. Nice rig and very fast indeed. Now to zero out the old one and ship it back as a trade in.


Sounds good Don. I've forgotten which one you opted for. I might be doing something similar soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good Marc ... she's "doodling" again, zen doodling that is!! It's a rhino this time .. and it's looking pretty good. She looks so intense!!


Good to hear, John. Give her my best.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> First post on ehMac with my new MBP. Nice rig and very fast indeed. Now to zero out the old one and ship it back as a trade in.


Mazel tov, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am really stiff from all the shoveling. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> First post on ehMac with my new MBP. Nice rig and very fast indeed. Now to zero out the old one and ship it back as a trade in.



Nice, but I wasn't aware that one could do any trade in. What are the conditions and I don't ever recall seeing any such offer??

At least not from Apple.


----------



## groovetube

Macdoc. He's done trade ins for years.


----------



## SINC

Dealers take trades, not Apple.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Bitterly cold temps outside, but still the doxies wanted to be fed early and then go outside. Now, they are all back to sleep and I am going to have to get another blanket to stay warm. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to make a TGIF Breakfast. It is going to be a hot breakfast, in that we hit -16C with a -26C windchill overnight, and I am still chilly. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, equally as cold here, has been for days now and another week of it forecast.

What a terrible night, tossed and turned with nausea and no sleep from the time I went to bed until finally at 3 a.m. I got up and took a gravol and a melatonin and finally fell asleep. Did not wake until 7:30 this morning.

Crystal says Ann sent a text this morning that she can come home today, so she took the morning off work and will go to get Ann at 9:00. (They are removing the staples right now.) I am glad she is going, as the hospital complex is like a maze and she knows exactly how to get to a ground level door right near Ann's room.

SAP is up with a cute tale about a haircut request, a video about memory wire and a look at people moving across the world on a very interesting website.

Now to grab a coffee and get to work on tomorrow's issue. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear about your sleep. I just got up early because I was cold, but then went back to bed once I fed and let the doxies outside.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> First post on ehMac with my new MBP. Nice rig and very fast indeed. Now to zero out the old one and ship it back as a trade in.


Wish I had known, as I am starting to shop around.


----------



## johnp

(some early) Judy Collins ... "Pack Up Your Sorrows" ... guess I was just 'in-the-mood' this afternoon for such, and wanted to share, eh!!
JUDY COLLINS ~ Pack Up Your Sorrows ~.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> (some early) Judy Collins ... "Pack Up Your Sorrows" ... guess I was just 'in-the-mood' this afternoon for such, and wanted to share, eh!!
> JUDY COLLINS ~ Pack Up Your Sorrows ~.wmv - YouTube


A classic folk song, John. I love how Judy Collins sings.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-aeweP-BFU]JUDY COLLINS, PETE SEEGER - "This Land Is Your Land" with ARLO GUTHRIE & FRED HELLERMAN 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just dropped by for a hot coffee as I continue work. Another night without much sleep along with Ann who is having some issues that do not allow her much sleep either.

Today on SAP, a note from Patrick about Smith Bros. teaches us a lesson about memories, an amazon Daily GIF you just have to see and a video about a beagle caught in the act.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear that sleep is eluding both you and Ann. How is she feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thankfully, she is now sleeping, something she really needs. I am surviving on naps when I can grab them and it will soon be back to bed for me too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thankfully, she is now sleeping, something she really needs. I am surviving on naps when I can grab them and it will soon be back to bed for me too.


Good to hear that Ann is able to get some sleep. Now it is your turn. Bon soir, mon ami. :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Soon, but not quite yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, don't drink any coffee.


----------



## SINC

Actually, drinking coffee has never hindered my sleep one bit. I must be the odd man out on that front.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee and a hot breakfast awaits you when you rise to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Coffee would be great now while I work up an appetite. Managed to get another couple hours sleep, so fewer naps necessary today. Ann seems much better this morning, but I keep a careful watch. She had to be given two units of blood the night before she was discharged. That seems to have stopped for now at least.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee would be great now while I work up an appetite. Managed to get another couple hours sleep, so fewer naps necessary today. Ann seems much better this morning, but I keep a careful watch. She had to be given two units of blood the night before she was discharged. That seems to have stopped for now at least.


Good to hear, Don, re both you and Ann. Time for you to be the nurse now, and follow in her experienced footsteps. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Miss Clover got Best of Breed this morning at a dog show in Halifax. I think that makes her a Canadian CKC champ!! If so, drinks are on the house.


----------



## KC4

Hi Shang! 

Don - Sorry to read that Ann seems to have had a health issue. Glad however to hear that she is recovering. 

Hard to keep up with the news in the Shang these days. 

Congrats Marc and Miss Clover.. That's sounds fabulous!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Shang!
> 
> Don - Sorry to read that Ann seems to have had a health issue. Glad however to hear that she is recovering.
> 
> Hard to keep up with the news in the Shang these days.
> 
> Congrats Marc and Miss Clover.. That's sounds fabulous!


Evening, Kim. Deborah is not sure if Clover needs one or two more points, but I shall still honor the "drinks on the house" policy at the Hair of the Doxie Den.

So, how is Life treating you these days? Any less stressful?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

SINC said:


> Dealers take trades, not Apple.


This is true. Macdoc has been pretty good on trade ins value wise.

Hope the retina screen is working out for you. I'm having quite issues with mine right now. Hopefully having called in will result in a replacement or quick resolution. 

It's 4 am and I'm really beat. Long day, and had a show where I had to lug heavy gear up a couple flights, that 300LB stand case seemed heavier tonight going up the stairs, and I did 3 over an hour sets some from charts, for whatever reason I'm really feeling it tonight. May be time for one of those drum thrones with a back rest.


----------



## SINC

My new Retina MBP is a great machine so far Tim, no issues, but then again neither did yours for quite a long time. 

PS: Did you check out the drummer kid video in the The Miscellaneous Links Of Interest Thread?


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Sounds good Don. I've forgotten which one you opted for. I might be doing something similar soon.


I went with this one John:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Man says he ate fish, birds and turtles as he drifted for 13 months across the Pacific Ocean - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Don, imagine if this is true? SAP material?





SINC said:


> Marc, I looked at that story and my Spidy sense tingled. I shall await confirmation of truth before I would consider it. Somekthing about it does not compute.


And now the strange twist begins to rise to the surface:

So was the castaway a cannibal? The shocking rumours surrounding the disappearance of fisherman's companion


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great bubble clip .............. as was the two-minute history clip. Any way to slow it down???


----------



## groovetube

SINC said:


> My new Retina MBP is a great machine so far Tim, no issues, but then again neither did yours for quite a long time.
> 
> PS: Did you check out the drummer kid video in the The Miscellaneous Links Of Interest Thread?


no I haven't, I'l have a peek. I have a lot of drummers on my FB list, and we regularly share any drummer kid videos that go viral, one recently was a I think a 5 year old, that played an astounding track that I have to say I'd have to work out to play. (hot for teacher - van halen)

I couldn't have done that when i was 15...

I have several friends all with retinas, they got them before me and they have no issues. I guess I'm the 'lucky' one. Perhaps I may end up with an upgrade.

day kinda off today.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> no I haven't, I'l have a peek. I have a lot of drummers on my FB list, and we regularly share any drummer kid videos that go viral, one recently was a I think a 5 year old, that played an astounding track that I have to say I'd have to work out to play. (hot for teacher - van halen)
> 
> I couldn't have done that when i was 15...
> 
> I have several friends all with retinas, they got them before me and they have no issues. I guess I'm the 'lucky' one. Perhaps I may end up with an upgrade.
> 
> day kinda off today.


Afternoon, Tim. Care for some coffee as a "pick me up"?


----------



## groovetube

enjoying a freshly ground brew in the bodum thx G, a special hi-test one


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> enjoying a freshly ground brew in the bodum thx G, a special hi-test one


This is how my son likes to brew his tea and coffee, Tim. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I went with this one John:


Thanks Don. Nice unit. 
I played with a few laptops and tablets when in an Apple store recently - it was difficult to not get my CC out!!


----------



## SINC

Just settled in to watch the Pebble Beach Pro-Am final round and Jimmy Walker, who is 5 ahead of the field will be tough to beat. The bright sunshine has me thinking summer in spite of the temps out there. (-32° wind chill.) So a nice cold red-eye is the order of the day to begin the event for me. Anyone else?


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Just settled in to watch the Pebble Beach Pro-Am final round and Jimmy Walker, who is 5 ahead of the field will be tough to beat. The bright sunshine has me thinking summer in spite of the temps out there. (-32° wind chill.) So a nice cold red-eye is the order of the day to begin the event for me. Anyone else?


Yum, thanks for the offer Don ... but just poured two shots of Lemon Hart for us, and we're heading out for a balcony break (no sun today, so it will definitely feel much cooler than the past few days, but the rum will help, eh!! 

How's Ann doing today!! We wish her well.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm...??? Rum and a balcony break John?? It's overcast and cold outside here and a slight snowfall.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Yum, thanks for the offer Don ... but just poured two shots of Lemon Hart for us, and we're heading out for a balcony break (no sun today, so it will definitely feel much cooler than the past few days, but the rum will help, eh!!
> 
> How's Ann doing today!! We wish her well.


I wish I could say good John, but that is not the case. Much pain, nausea and arthritic pain on top as she was off her arthritic meds for a week before the surgery. She is finding it very tough these past few days and there is little I can do but be there for her when she needs something. This may take some time to recover. I guess the surgeon wasn't kidding when she said it would take eight weeks.


----------



## SINC

Boy am I ever getting a lot of time out server notices on ehMac today, anyone else getting them?


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Rum and a balcony break John?? It's overcast and cold outside here and a slight snowfall.


Yes ... it's "damp-cold" here as well, but no snow flurries or the like as yet. We dress warmly, and use blankets to cover our legs, et al. It's "a thing" we've been doing for several years, and it helps to "break up" our inside time a little (from the four walls), with some fresh air, even when it's cold!! 
I'm sure neighbours who see us must think we're nuts!!  Maybe so, but a little of that comes with advanced years, eh!!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I wish I could say good John, but that is not the case. Much pain, nausea and arthritic pain on top as she was off her arthritic meds for a week before the surgery. She is finding it very tough these past few days and there is little I can do but be there for her when she needs something. This may take some time to recover. I guess the surgeon wasn't kidding when she said it would take eight weeks.


Tough stuff for her Don, but time will heal, and thank goodness she has you there for her.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just settled in to watch the Pebble Beach Pro-Am final round and Jimmy Walker, who is 5 ahead of the field will be tough to beat. The bright sunshine has me thinking summer in spite of the temps out there. (-32° wind chill.) So a nice cold red-eye is the order of the day to begin the event for me. Anyone else?


The warm temps sound nice, but I have a busy night of grading and have to pick up Deborah and Clover at the airport at midnight, so no drinking and driving for me.

Sorry to hear that Ann is feeling such pain, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes ... it's "damp-cold" here as well, but no snow flurries or the like as yet. We dress warmly, and use blankets to cover our legs, et al. It's "a thing" we've been doing for several years, and it helps to "break up" our inside time a little (from the four walls), with some fresh air, even when it's cold!!
> I'm sure neighbours who see us must think we're nuts!!  Maybe so, but a little of that comes with advanced years, eh!!


I sit out on my back deck in full sunshine to watch the doxies romp about the snow in the back yard. It looks like a road rally course as they follow paths over and over again. The sun has a bit of warmth to it even in Feb.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I sit out on my back deck in full sunshine to watch the doxies romp about the snow in the back yard. It looks like a road rally course as they follow paths over and over again. The sun has a bit of warmth to it even in Feb.


We find the same Marc ... if the sun's out, and hitting us, it's actually quite warm. No such luck today though .... no sun, and our break was not very comfortable, and short-lived!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We find the same Marc ... if the sun's out, and hitting us, it's actually quite warm. No such luck today though .... no sun, and our break was not very comfortable, and short-lived!!


Because we are under a high pressure dome, we get very cold temps but lots of sunshine.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Because we are under a high pressure dome, we get very cold temps but lots of sunshine.


That's been the same for us for the past good many days Marc ... cold, clear stuff, with lots of sun. But "the time's are a-changing" (back to more normal) so the forecasts say. But a white "blip" in the transition ... according to the weather types. 
Tomorrow - is "Family Day" - a so-called "holiday", so a good day for a little weather "out of the ordinary"!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> That's been the same for us for the past good many days Marc ... cold, clear stuff, with lots of sun. But "the time's are a-changing" (back to more normal) so the forecasts say. But a white "blip" in the transition ... according to the weather types.
> Tomorrow - is "Family Day" - a so-called "holiday", so a good day for a little weather "out of the ordinary"!!!


No "Family Day" holiday here, John .............. but we are going down to a bone chilling -17C temp overnight. That is in the "frigid zone" here in St. John's ............ and is in the "mildly cold zone" in AB/SK/MB. 

Of course, when I hear of "snowmageddon" hitting the GTA with snow up to 15cm, I chuckle, since we can get that overnight with just flurries.


----------



## SINC

Family Day in the rest of the country who celebrate it is a week later on Monday the 17th. Seems BC is out of step, but not as far an NL!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Family Day in the rest of the country who celebrate it is a week later on Monday the 17th. Seems BC is out of step, but not as far an NL!


Agreed. We here in St.John's get June 24th off since it is St. John's Day, marking the day Cabot came into St. John's harbor. We also get May 24th off throughout the province to celebrate Queen Victoria's birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the proverbial pin. Deborah and Clover do not get in now until 1AM. It is only a 15 minute ride to the airport, but I should sign off now. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## friend

Hey all.
Hope ye are well.
Haven't read any post for awhile, but I will catch up soon.
Just popping in briefly.
Tina is here since 3 weeks, but it's not going so well.
She has problems adapting to the weather, the town, the kids,
bing in a relationship, living with someone, not having a job yet,
85 % white faces. In a way, everything.
I am trying to be supportive, loving and helpful, but it's not enough.
On top of everything her old boyfriend is trying to contact her.
It seem like things can never be nice and calm. No constant happiness.
Always something that isn't working or something that is off.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Hey all.
> Hope ye are well.
> Haven't read any post for awhile, but I will catch up soon.
> Just popping in briefly.
> Tina is here since 3 weeks, but it's not going so well.
> She has problems adapting to the weather, the town, the kids,
> bing in a relationship, living with someone, not having a job yet,
> 85 % white faces. In a way, everything.
> I am trying to be supportive, loving and helpful, but it's not enough.
> On top of everything her old boyfriend is trying to contact her.
> It seem like things can never be nice and calm. No constant happiness.
> Always something that isn't working or something that is off.


Caman, good to hear from you once again, but sorry to hear of the problems Tina is facing in adapting to Sweden. Hopefully, all will work out for you both. Good luck, my friend. Peace.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a bitterly cold Alberta. Sleep is still eluding me to a degree. I was always a heavy sleeper and nothing woke me, but now that I am concerned and helping Ann, I have turned into a very light sleeper. I did get five hours tonight and hopefully will get that many more once I return to bed and catch up a wee bit on the loss over the past week.

Today's issue of SAP is up and has a video not to be missed. Watch as a paralyzed bulldog, Spencer is fitted with special leg braces and amazes his handlers as he calmly walks away on them for the first time ever. And look at how flying was in a 747 way back in the 70s, the golden age of travel that outshines the best of today.

Good to hear from you Camán and I wish you well in your struggles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shudder to think about what your temps are when it is "bitterly cold". -13C here right now with sunshine.

Good luck with Ann and your sleep. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, saw this and thought of you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning all from a bitterly cold Alberta. Sleep is still electing me to a degree. I was always a heavy sleeper and nothing woke me, but now that I am concerned and helping Ann, I have turned into a very light sleeper. I did get five hours tonight and hopefully will get that many more once I return to bed and catch up a wee bit on the loss over the past week.
> 
> Today's issue of SAP is up and has a video not to be missed. Watch as a paralyzed bulldog, Spencer is fitted with special leg braces and amazes his handlers as he calmly walks away on them for the first time ever. And look at how flying was in a 747 way back in the 70s, the golden age of travel that outshines the best of today.
> 
> Good to hear from you Camán and I wish you well in your struggles.


Finally this AM the SW portion of AB is no longer bitterly cold. At -14°C we are merely cold.


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped to -29°, but with the winds lessened, the chill is now only -34°.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Finally this AM the SW portion of AB is no longer bitterly cold. At -14°C we are merely cold.


Afternoon, Bob. That is still cold, regardless of where you are in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've now dropped to -29°, but with the winds lessened, the chill is now only -34°.


ONLY -34C !?!? XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -9C at 4PM. This will be our high for the day.


----------



## johnp

Just took some bran muffins (w/raisins and yogurt) out of the oven -- anyone care for one with some hot Typhoo tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Just took some bran muffins (w/raisins and yogurt) out of the oven -- anyone care for one with some hot Typhoo tea?


Would love some, John. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Would love some, John. Merci, mon ami.


... on their way Marc ... enjoy!! Must say, the muffins turned out "some good"!! 
This is our first try of the British brand 'Typhoo' tea, had it at breakfast this morning, and so far, sure enjoy it. Tried 'Yorkshire Tea' recently, and it was ok, but nothing to recommend, or return to. Typhoo is a favourite of a British friend of ours down in Puerto Vallarta ... but being truly British, he doesn't used tea bags, as we do!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... on their way Marc ... enjoy!! Must say, the muffins turned out "some good"!!
> This is our first try of the British brand 'Typhoo' tea, had it at breakfast this morning, and so far, sure enjoy it. Tried 'Yorkshire Tea' recently, and it was ok, but nothing to recommend, or return to. Typhoo is a favourite of a British friend of ours down in Puerto Vallarta ... but being truly British, he doesn't used tea bags, as we do!!


Merci, mon ami. The muffins and tea are appreciated. My son spent a semester at Memorial's Harlow campus in England and got a liking for tea.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> ... on their way Marc ... enjoy!! Must say, the muffins turned out "some good"!!
> This is our first try of the British brand 'Typhoo' tea, had it at breakfast this morning, and so far, sure enjoy it. Tried 'Yorkshire Tea' recently, and it was ok, but nothing to recommend, or return to. Typhoo is a favourite of a British friend of ours down in Puerto Vallarta ... but being truly British, he doesn't used tea bags, as we do!!



Those muffins sound good John and I assume that the yogurt was part of the ingredients.

But I thought that Typhoo is just a brand of tea. Just like Lipton, Murchie or many other tea brands.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Those muffins sound good John and I assume that the yogurt was part of the ingredients. But I thought that Typhoo is just a brand of tea. Just like Lipton, Murchie or many other tea brands.


Yes ... the raisins and (plain) yogurt (replacing milk) were ingredients. And 'yes' 'Typhoo' is a brand of British (orange pekoe) tea. We received a box of it, and the other brand I mentioned, from the daughter at and around my birthday and Christmas.
Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

There is not a day goes by that I do not learn something. And today I learned that back in 1939, actor Buddy Ebson (Jed Clampett on the Beverley Hillbillies, Barnaby Jones) was originally cast to play the part of the Tin Man in the Wizard of Oz. Sadly, he fell ill, caused by the aluminum dust used in the tin man make-up and was replaced by Jack Haley.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There is not a day goes by that I do not learn something. And today I learned that back in 1939, actor Buddy Ebson (Jed Clampett on the Beverley Hillbillies, Barnaby Jones) was originally cast to play the part of the Tin Man in the Wizard of Oz. Sadly, he fell ill, caused by the aluminum dust used in the tin man make-up and was replaced by Jack Haley.


Yes, I had heard of this as well. 

In the Beverley Hillbillies, Max Baer Jr., who played Jethro, was the son of Max Baer, the world heavy weight boxing champ, as seen in Cinderella Man.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGU3PRBxQiw]Cinderella Man (7/8) Movie CLIP - Braddock vs. Baer (2005) HD - YouTube[/ame]

Caution, a brutal fight scene.


----------



## johnp

....


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ....


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I had heard of this as well.
> 
> In the Beverley Hillbillies, Max Baer Jr., who played Jethro, was the son of Max Baer, the world heavy weight boxing champ, as seen in Cinderella Man.
> 
> Cinderella Man (7/8) Movie CLIP - Braddock vs. Baer (2005) HD - YouTube
> 
> Caution, a brutal fight scene.


And speaking of coincidences my sports reporter Curtis J Phillips on the Fort McMurray Today newspaper back in the early 80s was a roommate of Max Baer Jr and told us all tales of his escapades way back then. Small world indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And speaking of coincidences my sports reporter Curtis J Phillips on the Fort McMurray Today newspaper back in the early 80s was a roommate of Max Baer Jr and told us all tales of his escapades way back then. Small world indeed.


Small world indeed, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast ................... but first, some coffee to get us going. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would go well right about now. A very busy SAP this morning with this week's Whatzit?, some stunning local shots of the Aurora, a look at Waikiki, a video of a Lamborghini Aventador that a guy keeps in his living room and a heads up if you drink Pepsi.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Don. Can't figure out the What's It today ............... some sort of geode, but that is too obvious to be correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Retirement means no pressure, no stress, no heartache... unless you play golf." - Gene Perret


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would go well right about now. A very busy SAP this morning with this week's Whatzit?, some stunning local shots of the Aurora, a look at Waikiki, a video of a Lamborghini Aventador that a guy keeps in his living room and a heads up if you drink Pepsi.


I'd say your SAP Whatzit guy got hold of a shot of some excellent Titanium quartz crystals, also known as Flame Aura quartz Don.

It reminds me a bit of my handyman Godfather who would smash up various colored glass bottles and put them in a shallow in the dirt and then pour concrete over the bits, then provide them to his artsy type neighbours as stepping stones in their garden.

They were quite pretty when clean and the sun shone and reflected from them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like an educated guess, Patrick. Bonne chance, mon ami.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'd say your SAP Whatzit guy got hold of a shot of some excellent Titanium quartz crystals, also known as Flame Aura quartz Don.


Yep Patrick, it’s Rainbow Titanium Quartz crystal, often used as a metaphysical gem, it is created by exposing quartz crystal to titanium and niobium vapors in a vacuum deposition oven.

Well done!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep Patrick, it’s Rainbow Titanium Quartz crystal, often used as a metaphysical gem, it is created by exposing quartz crystal to titanium and niobium vapors in a vacuum deposition oven.
> 
> Well done!



I'd have to thank my sister's old ex-husband who was really into the rock hound and crystal stuff and some memory about something like it, but I will admit that I had to use the 'net to find the proper accurate name.

Then I got interrupted with a iMessage from my eldest son, the Apple service/dealer in Whitehorse, asking if we would like a iPad WI-FI + 4G 64GB White (2012) (Refurb) w/ AppleCare retina for $250.00 he got a deal on!!

It's looking like my wife who took over the iPad 2 he sent me while I was in hospital will get the new one, and I'll end with the old one. 

Sort of a His and Her iPad I guess. But it makes sense as she uses it much more than I did, now that I'm somewhat more mobile. She really liked the iPad 2 so I'm sure she'll just love the newer iPad 3 and it's retina screen and faster and better all around performance.


----------



## SINC

I have a WIFI only iPad 2, but use it very little. I use it for an hour a night or so when I go to bed for some texting, the odd movie and playing crib and hearts. Other than that it sits unused. The wife has an iPad 3 retina and I will be darned if I can see any difference in picture quality, especially on movies, but when she wants to send greeting cards or look at photos, she goes back to the Mini with the NEC MultiSync LCD 2190UXi. My new retina MBP on the other hand is far and away a better pic than my old matte screen MBP ever was. If an iPad did any real work for producing SAP I might use it more, but it is useless for that purpose as it sits. And then there is that awful keyboard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, St. John's Johnny, our "beloved" ground hog, died last night due to bitterly cold temps ( -26C with the windchill ). Since he is always forecasting a longer winter, the mayor of St. John's decided to convene a panel of experts to select another mascot to predict the weather in early Feb. To everyone's amazement, a dachshund who is able to sit up, but always closes his eyes when he is sitting up .............. and thus, never sees his shadow and gets scared, was selected. RIP St. John's Johnny .................. hello St. John's Jimmy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I attended Woodstock .................. way back when.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ah, early to bed and all . . .


----------



## pm-r

This seems to be appropriate about now then and my apologies for any double posting:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I have a WIFI only iPad 2, but use it very little. I use it for an hour a night or so when I go to bed for some texting, the odd movie and playing crib and hearts. Other than that it sits unused. The wife has an iPad 3 retina and I will be darned if I can see any difference in picture quality, especially on movies, but when she wants to send greeting cards or look at photos, she goes back to the Mini with the NEC MultiSync LCD 2190UXi. My new retina MBP on the other hand is far and away a better pic than my old matte screen MBP ever was. If an iPad did any real work for producing SAP I might use it more, but it is useless for that purpose as it sits. And then there is that awful keyboard.


Thanks for you comments Don and I'm about of the same opinion about the iPad and it's usefulness, at least for what I also want to do, and I found it quite lacking.

And I guess that's why my wife ended up using it and she likes it for most of the small stuff she does.

I'm a bit disappointed to read your comments about the retina screen so I guess we'll just have to wait and see.

I'm hoping she'll appreciate at least some of the iPad 3's improvements, and for the price, I'd say its a pretty good deal, and I hope it will be worth at least that.

I'm glad to read that your new MBPro is working out well, but its a totally different beast and you can do a lot of useful work with it, but I must say, at quite an elevated price compared to the refurb iPad 3 that's on it's way.


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> Thanks for you comments Don and I'm about of the same opinion about the iPad and it's usefulness, at least for what I also want to do, and I found it quite lacking.
> 
> And I guess that's why my wife ended up using it and she likes it for most of the small stuff she does.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed to read your comments about the retina screen so I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> I'm hoping she'll appreciate at least some of the iPad 3's improvements, and for the price, I'd say its a pretty good deal, and I hope it will be worth at least that.
> 
> I'm glad to read that your new MBPro is working out well, but its a totally different beast and you can do a lot of useful work with it, but I must say, at quite an elevated price compared to the refurb iPad 3 that's on it's way.


It kinda depends on what you're looking at when it comes to the retina. We have an iPad 2 and an iPad air, and I find the text to be much sharper. One thing to note, the retina on images only really shine if the image is higher resolution. Otherwise it'll upscale the 72dpi. That's what happens with web images. We're jst now sniffing out retinas and serving the 221dpi images as they look much sharper, but that method is still rather rare yet.

But it still won't compete with a 12bit depth NEC. Not by a long shot IMO.

I got a zagg keyboard case for the air, love it. also have diet coda the iPad version of my main web coding app coda and I can develop right on the iPad, for iPad.

I love the iPad, I use it besides the work stuff, as my surfing machine and newspaper/book reader. Much nicer thN the laptop. I think you'll really like it. It just takes getting used to.

My macbook pro is now in for a 3rd repair in a row. Hope things work out from here. The 2012 models have some issues apparently.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, early to bed and all . . .


............ and early to rise, makes a man healthy, happy and wise .............. and with doxies that are now back asleep. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> This seems to be appropriate about now then and my apologies for any double posting:


All too true, Tim. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I Had To Look Twice At Most Of These 27 Ads. But Once I Got Them… Absolutely Brilliant. - zdouf!

Very creative.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to prepare our OtHD Breakfast now that the sun is up and shining brightly.


----------



## Dr.G.

New language by children's author aims to make reading fun - New Brunswick - CBC News

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

20 essential facts dog lovers must always remember. The last one comes with a tissue alert. » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family

Sweet ............ and very true.


----------



## groovetube

trouble falling asleep, and was up at 6. I don't seem to need an alarm anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> trouble falling asleep, and was up at 6. I don't seem to need an alarm anymore.


Morning, Tim. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, slept in a bit this morning, but it was welcome. 

Another busy day on SAP, but whatever you do don't miss today's video. The way this person draws an ordinary light bulb will blow your mind with the realism. 

Also a dox, er dog who loves snow, cheeseburgers in a can and 15 Words That Don't Mean What They Used To. Then of course, there is this: "You’re more likely to die during sex than the numbers suggest."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, slept in a bit this morning, but it was welcome.
> 
> Another busy day on SAP, but whatever you do don't miss today's video. The way this person draws an ordinary light bulb will blow your mind with the realism.
> 
> Also a dox, er dog who loves snow, cheeseburgers in a can and 15 Words That Don't Mean What They Used To. Then of course, there is this: "You’re more likely to die during sex than the numbers suggest."


Morning, Don. We have to try and prevent our doxies from going into snow that deep, since they will tunnel or even worse, try to leap in and out of the snow like a dolphin, which is bad for their back.

How is Ann today?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Tim. Care for some coffee?


Ha ha thanks I'm heading for number 4 this morning I rarely have more than 2. I need a real kick this morning I have a very long day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Ha ha thanks I'm heading for number 4 this morning I rarely have more than 2. I need a real kick this morning I have a very long day today.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151941833936232

An interesting commute on a Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How is Ann today?


Ann is improving every day Marc, now eight days after surgery, but stairs and going outside are still off the menu. Since our home is a split level, she has remained on the single upper level since she got home. and will likely do so for another week at least. I am getting all the exercise I need going up and down with laundry and the basement freezer trips. Did I mention taking the dog out four times a day? How about shovelling the walk and cleaning the stairs on the back deck, some 10 steps off the ground?


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Ann is improving every day Marc, now eight days after surgery, but stairs and going outside are still off the menu. Since our home is a split level, she has remained on the single upper level since she got home. and will likely do so for another week at least. I am getting all the exercise I need going up and down with laundry and the basement freezer trips. Did I mention taking the dog out four times a day? How about shovelling the walk and cleaning the stairs on the back deck, some 10 steps off the ground?


Good to hear Ann's improving, and that you are keeping up with your exercises Don!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann is improving every day Marc, now eight days after surgery, but stairs and going outside are still off the menu. Since our home is a split level, she has remained on the single upper level since she got home. and will likely do so for another week at least. I am getting all the exercise I need going up and down with laundry and the basement freezer trips. Did I mention taking the dog out four times a day? How about shovelling the walk and cleaning the stairs on the back deck, some 10 steps off the ground?


Well, wish her well for me, Don ................. and take care of yourself and little Tao. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video: The Toronto Zoo's polar bear cub tunnels through snow in his new outdoor habitat - The Globe and Mail

Cute. Just like a white doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video: Gilmore Junio's gift to Denny Morrison: The greatest story of Sochi 2014? - The Globe and Mail

True class .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Making some pre-Valentine's Day Breakfast ........................ but first, some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. It's a dog day on the SAP video today, and all I all tell you is that it is a new twist on an old gag. Oh, and try not to laugh too much!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. It's a dog day on the SAP video today, and all I all tell you is that it is a new twist on an old gag. Oh, and try not to laugh too much!


Morning, Don. Yes, those sorts of dog/hands clips are always funny. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

I was sitting out on my back deck enjoying the sun. I have a hoodie on, but with full sunshine, I was actually warm in the -3C temps in that there was no wind. 20cm of snow, 20mm of sleet and 140km/h winds are forecast for tomorrow and Saturday, so that should turn things around in a hurry.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C in full sunshine at just past 2PM. It is the warmest day so far this month. Tomorrow, it all changes, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Almost time for 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


Jean just served me a cheese sandwich for lunch ... so best pass Marc. 

Back from a morning appointment with the eye specialist (a visual filed test + a look into the eyes with the doctor). Guess I'm good to go for a while now. 

Thankful the weather was so good for my sojourn (skytrain + bus each way). Nice mild morning here ... though starting to get a touch windy, and it's hitting our balcony.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Jean just served me a cheese sandwich for lunch ... so best pass Marc.
> 
> Back from a morning appointment with the eye specialist (a visual filed test + a look into the eyes with the doctor). Guess I'm good to go for a while now.
> 
> Thankful the weather was so good for my sojourn (skytrain + bus each way). Nice mild morning here ... though starting to get a touch windy, and it's hitting our balcony.


No problem, John. What exactly is a "a visual filed test"?


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Jean just served me a cheese sandwich for lunch ... so best pass Marc.
> 
> Back from a morning appointment with the eye specialist (a visual filed test + a look into the eyes with the doctor). Guess I'm good to go for a while now.
> 
> Thankful the weather was so good for my sojourn (skytrain + bus each way). Nice mild morning here ... though starting to get a touch windy, and it's hitting our balcony.


Ah, another cheese lover. I had a grilled cheese with a slice of sweet onion and a ripe tomato slice with a few slices of garlic dill pickle on the side and a cup of tomato soup with freshly cracked pepper. Yum! :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yahoo!

Very touching ...............


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Ah, another cheese lover. I had a grilled cheese with a slice of sweet onion and a ripe tomato slice with a few slices of garlic dill pickle on the side and a cup of tomato soup with freshly cracked pepper. Yum! :love2:


It was Havarti cheese for us Don ... between some toasted, hearty muti-grain bread. Just a half-sandwich for each of us ... we tend to eat light at lunch. Then sometimes have a snack with our wine in the afternoon (when out out on the balcony).

On a side note -- I finally got a mess of chicken feet, and cooked them up yesterday. Got a great gel for future use as stock!! I'm using a good portion of it today for chicken soup, and we're looking forward to giving it a try. The rest has been frozen and saved for future use. Will let you know how we enjoyed it. Thanks for the heads-up -- it sure looks good!!


----------



## SINC

I doubt you will be disappointed with the flavour John, trust me on that.


----------



## pm-r

I'm sure glad you missed buying any of those seized Chinese chicken feet they discovered last year John:

Chinese police discover chicken feet for sale 46 years past sell-by date - Telegraph

If you can believe it....


----------



## SINC

We always knew when chicken feet were fresh when I was a kid. A neighbour named Jim Hing (who ran the local Chinese laundry) taught me that if you could grab the tendon near the top of the joint and pull on it, the feet were fresh. Pulled many a tendon in my childhood for him to prove freshness, but to me it was all in the fun of being able to do it.

Of course back then in the 50s the chickens were out in the back yard and the freshness was never in doubt, but old Jim knew how to entertain us kids.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, another cheese lover. I had a grilled cheese with a slice of sweet onion and a ripe tomato slice with a few slices of garlic dill pickle on the side and a cup of tomato soup with freshly cracked pepper. Yum! :love2:


I love this for lunch, Don. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Happy pre-Valentines Day for one and all. See everyone tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Ah, another cheese lover. I had a grilled cheese with a slice of sweet onion and a ripe tomato slice with a few slices of garlic dill pickle on the side and a cup of tomato soup with freshly cracked pepper. Yum! :love2:



Yup, another cheese lover and that lunch sure sounded good.

And I have a horrible feeling that I may over do my cheese habit some days.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yup, another cheese lover and that lunch sure sounded good.
> 
> And I have a horrible feeling that I may over do my cheese habit some days.


Impossible, Patrick. :love2:


----------



## groovetube

I'm a real cheese lover though there are some I could really do without. Havarti and montery jack are some of my favourites. Old cheddar I love but the wife does not. Lots of others, and I've never had mozzarella like they have in Italy here in Canada, their cheeses over there are unbelievable.

But I try to keep it in check because when I'm going crazy on it, I worry about the effects on health 

went to bed really early last night, still woke up several times though the night, I don't know what's waking me up, but got a little more sleep than I have had all week, I've been running on empty all week.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Havarti and montery jack are some of my favourites" ......... me too, Tim ........... just add some Swiss to the list.

Sorry to hear of your insomnia. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Valentine's Day. We have a special TGIVD Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, test your knowledge of Valentine's Day in our quiz and see how much you know about love and sex too. This just in: A fish driving a car. No, really. See today's video on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, test your knowledge of Valentine's Day in our quiz and see how much you know about love and sex too. This just in: A fish driving a car. No, really. See today's video on SAP.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heartbreaking and beautiful dog rescue. [VIDEO]

Dare you not to shed a tear or two ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal weather here today. We got about 20cm of snow, which is not that great a deal for us. However, it was heavy snow and winds that gusted over 120km/h caused drifts that were up to my car window in places and only a couple of inches in other places. Then we got about 3cm of ice pellets, with sleet to follow. So, I got out the snow blower to get ahead of this heavy snow before the sleet makes it way to heavy to shovel.

Now, the really difficult thing will be to try and get the doxies to go outside. We shall see. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Kindness is the language the blind can see and the deaf can hear." - Mark Twain


----------



## pm-r

Anyone else getting very delayed 'Reply to thread 'The Shangri-la Clubhouse' ' email notices?

The ones I do get are at least two or more hours late, and the first and only one I got today arrived at 9:30 am PST. What gives??


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Anyone else getting very delayed 'Reply to thread 'The Shangri-la Clubhouse' ' email notices?
> 
> The ones I do get are at least two or more hours late, and the first and only one I got today arrived at 9:30 am PST. What gives??


No, I have never received one of these notices, Patrick.


----------



## SINC

I have never used the email service, so no notices here either. I simply drop by, check the threads that interest me and keep that kind of clutter out of my email. 

I do use the private message email notice as I would otherwise miss pms sent my way. It has always worked just fine.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I have never used the email service, so no notices here either. I simply drop by, check the threads that interest me and keep that kind of clutter out of my email.  I do use the private message email notice as I would otherwise miss pms sent my way. It has always worked just fine.


Same here ... have never used the e-mail service.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have never used the email service, so no notices here either. I simply drop by, check the threads that interest me and keep that kind of clutter out of my email.
> 
> I do use the private message email notice as I would otherwise miss pms sent my way. It has always worked just fine.





johnp said:


> Same here ... have never used the e-mail service.


This is what I do as well.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I doubt you will be disappointed with the flavour John, trust me on that.


Update re: the chicken feet Don. A great success .. we would say!!
They made a great tasting gel. I split the gel into a portion for chicken soup (made and enjoyed yesterday), and two other smaller portions, which I froze for use at some other times.
The gel made a great stock for the soup. I added some of the 'meat & other stuff" left over from the cooking of the feet, plus, a little fresh chicken, and of course, veggies (onion, carrot, celery) and some spices. And then some (Cheemo) perogies near the end, and served with the soup.
It was a definitely a big yum .. and to be repeated soon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to take Deborah out this evening to one of the finer restaurants here in St. John's for a special meal. They are doing a "Spanish Aventura", with all sorts of traditional Spanish dishes and wines. Should be nice.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Going to take Deborah out this evening to one of the finer restaurants here in St. John's for a special meal. They are doing a "Spanish Aventura", with all sorts of traditional Spanish dishes and wines. Should be nice.


Sounds good Marc ... have a fine meal and Valentine's Day evening!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... have a fine meal and Valentine's Day evening!!!!


It was a great meal and we all had a grand time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Aurora

Sorry to hear of your insomnia. Care for some coffee?[/QUOTE]

Sorry but this struck me as funny:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> Sorry to hear of your insomnia. Care for some coffee?


Sorry but this struck me as funny:lmao:[/QUOTE]

A bit early for coffee, Aurora. Woke up early to the sound of a train ............ expect it was the roaring winds, gusting to nearly 130km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Now is the time to get the coffee brewing. Any takers?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be just fine thanks while I work on tomorrow's issue of SAP. Today has an interesting video about two adopted brothers who found each other. Turns out they were working together all along. Also a look at a priest who is an honest smuggler and Forget Global Warming, Worry About The MAGNETOSPHERE.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## pm-r

A rather sad and tragic local news story that may really get to some dog lovers:

"Pedestrian killed on Goldstream Ave. was rescuing her dog"

Pedestrian killed on Goldstream Ave. was rescuing her dog - Times Colonist


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A rather sad and tragic local news story that may really get to some dog lovers:
> 
> "Pedestrian killed on Goldstream Ave. was rescuing her dog"
> 
> Pedestrian killed on Goldstream Ave. was rescuing her dog - Times Colonist


Very tragic, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the coffee Marc, you were up early today. Might that have involved a doxie or two? 

Finally got to use your turtle video today on SAP. From Denmark: Second zoo may euthanize a giraffe named Marius and a look at global corruption via a map shows we are pretty well off compared to many.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for the coffee Marc, you were up early today. Might that have involved a doxie or two?
> 
> Finally got to use your turtle video today on SAP. From Denmark: Second zoo may euthanize a giraffe named Marius and a look at global corruption via a map shows we are pretty well off compared to many.


How did you guess, Don??? I wanted to get them out before the ice pellets came ......... and they are here now. We got a couple of cm of snow, but that is being topped off by about 10cm of ice pellets, and it is being blasted into anything in it's path with those strong winds once again. This is NOT what doxies like. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

I must take deep breaths today ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, about 15cm of ice pellets are outside waiting for me to shovel or use the snow blower. I shall wait until the sleet stops to take out the snow blower rather than try to shovel very wet ice/slush. Needless to say, the doxies hate this sort of weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sleet stopped so I finally was able to force the doxies outside. They are walking on top of the frozen ice pellets. At least there is some traction for them, rather than when they try to walk on a sheet of ice.


----------



## johnp

Just captured Jean practicing 'colours' with her pencils, and pens.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine thought, John. We could use some sunshine here. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. The lights are flickering as the winds are roaring every which way. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> Just captured Jean practicing 'colours' with her pencils, and pens.


LIKE! 

That's worthy of framing, of at least going up on the fridge for a while!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. Deborah is not sure if Clover needs one or two more points, but I shall still honor the "drinks on the house" policy at the Hair of the Doxie Den.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days? Any less stressful?


Ack. No, not really yet, but thanks for asking. 

The ice pellets do not sound like my idea of fun either. I hope that clears up quickly for you. Is this your last planned winter there?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Ack. No, not really yet, but thanks for asking.
> 
> The ice pellets do not sound like my idea of fun either. I hope that clears up quickly for you. Is this your last planned winter there?


Morning, Kim. It was a long cleanup, and it was real heart attack work even with the snow blower. I am actually up early due to the roaring trains outside my window, which are wind gusts up to 130km/h, and being stiff. Gratefully, whenever winter does end here, it shall be the last one we have in St. John's.

So, how is Life treating you these days? How is Kacey?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Just got SAP online and had a devil of a time doing it today. One silly mistake and instead of altering the date, I somehow deleted the top dozen lead items for today. A rebuild was in order and took me 45 minutes to do. I am still not sure what I did.

Marc, a JFL gang video just for you this morning concerns a dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out the JFL gag a bit later when I can appreciate the humor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sill start breakfast going momentarily ............... but first, some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I saw that JFL gag before, but it is a classic and could be seen over and over again just to get the looks of the people seeing the dog.

My first impression of the What's It? would be vanilla wafers (i.e. the cookies) or cardboard boxes prior to boxing, but I have a feeling that these guesses are incorrect.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good guess. It is in fact cardboard boxes collapsed and stacked.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good guess. It is in fact cardboard boxes collapsed and stacked.


Finally got one. Maybe I should have sent my guess as a PM to allow others to guess. Still, Patrick is the king of this sort of contest, along with John. 

Traffic seems slow in The Shang these days, with many regulars joining in just once and awhile. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crowdfunding counts as taxable income, Revenue Canada says - Business - CBC News

Oops. Good thing that we have our Café Chez Marc franchises send their fees to us in cash.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Finally got one. Maybe I should have sent my guess as a PM to allow others to guess. Still, Patrick is the king of this sort of contest, along with John.
> 
> Traffic seems slow in The Shang these days, with many regulars joining in just once and awhile. Such is Life.


Not to fret Marc, I had three correct guesses by email before 8:00 a.m. here. Too easy today perhaps?


----------



## KC4

Goodmorning Shang! 
I'll be happy to join you all in enjoying a cuppa coffee.



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. It was a long cleanup, and it was real heart attack work even with the snow blower. I am actually up early due to the roaring trains outside my window, which are wind gusts up to 130km/h, and being stiff. Gratefully, whenever winter does end here, it shall be the last one we have in St. John's.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days? How is Kacey?


Marc, the wind there sounds horrific. I really do not like the sound of howling wind. I find it so unsettling. Hopefully it will ease up and leave you in relative peace to recover from your stiffness. 

Kacey is, as usual, very busy still. In her second semester of university, working three - four part-time jobs and in high demand on her social calendar. Our house seems just to be a temporary pit-stop between events for her. 

How are all in your family doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not to fret Marc, I had three correct guesses by email before 8:00 a.m. here. Too easy today perhaps?


Well, 8AM there is 1130AM here, so no one is the wiser.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Goodmorning Shang!
> I'll be happy to join you all in enjoying a cuppa coffee.
> 
> 
> Marc, the wind there sounds horrific. I really do not like the sound of howling wind. I find it so unsettling. Hopefully it will ease up and leave you in relative peace to recover from your stiffness.
> 
> Kacey is, as usual, very busy still. In her second semester of university, working three - four part-time jobs and in high demand on her social calendar. Our house seems just to be a temporary pit-stop between events for her.
> 
> How are all in your family doing?


Afternoon, Kim. Coffee coming right up. I wonder whatever happened to the other Kim, aka Java Queen?

Sadly, this is back to our normal winters. It is the anniversary of White Juan which pounded the Atlantic Provinces. Mid-Feb. winds brought down the Ocean Ranger, one of NL's early oil rigs with 83 on board. All were lost.

Sunny and -3C today, with three more snow events to come this week. Each will bring about 20cm of snow, which is manageable. It is the wind that makes things tricky. We shall see.

Good to hear about Kacey being busy and doing well. Wish her well from me.

Good to see you back here in The Shang.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> LIKE! That's worthy of framing, of at least going up on the fridge for a while!


Thanks Kim. She was just playing (experimenting) with colours, and thought this particular saying was appropriate for the weather we all seem to be having.

She did some great Valentine's cards this year, and is currently re-painting a paper mache 'hippo' for the daughter (based on patterns and colours of a card (cat) she gave her for Valentine's Day). It's 'fun time' for her. 

It's her birthday this Saturday - wish I could do my own card for her, but I do not possess such talent!!

Hope tyhese words find you and yours well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Kim. She was just playing (experimenting) with colours, and thought this particular saying was appropriate for the weather we all seem to be having.
> 
> She did some great Valentine's cards this year, and is currently re-painting a paper mache 'hippo' for the daughter (based on patterns and colours of a card (cat) she gave her for Valentine's Day). It's 'fun time' for her.
> 
> It's her birthday this Saturday - wish I could do my own card for her, but I do not possess such talent!!
> 
> Hope tyhese words find you and yours well.


John, why not send Jean a singing doxie-gram???? Or a cute doxie puppy? You would have to walk her, but that would be OK.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good guess. It is in fact cardboard boxes collapsed and stacked.



Good for you Marc, and I would have said a similar thing, but I'll have to say that it's a pretty sloppy cardboard stacking job!!

I was finally able to locate 18 reasonably priced 5 litre wine boxes the fellow would ship me from California that I use with my U-Brew wine and DuPont Mylar wine bags a year or so ago that arrived in a very neat compact stack.

The bundle looked like a single *huge* thick piece of cardboard and boy is it strong in such a stack, and not even completely glued.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, why not send Jean a singing doxie-gram???? Or a cute doxie puppy? You would have to walk her, but that would be OK.


Like the card idea Marc ...


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Like the card idea Marc ...


What?!?!? No puppy? How about a gift of a Rubix Cube and a magazine subscription?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> What?!?!? No puppy? How about a gift of a Rubix Cube and a magazine subscription?


Think the cook might agree to that.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Think the cook might agree to that.


Good one, but we already have a chef, and too many doxies spoil the whatever.


----------



## johnp

Afternoon all. Just came inside from our second afternoon balcony break of the day, and much-appreciated, the weather cooperated with a little taste of sunshine. A wonderful aroma througout our place upon coming back inside -- turkey soup on the go. 

I checked out our small freezer this morning for all the "what is this stuff?", and found a bag of turkey meat, and container of turkey stock, and decided turkey soup was on the menu today!! (and I suspect, some leftovers for tomorrow as well) Had what I needed for veggies, and the like on hand, so no extra shopping needed, and that was just fine by me!!

Hope it tastes as good as the aroma it's producing!! 

At present, Jean's painting a paper mache hippo she made several years ago, and I'm doing my food and travel forum-things .... the afternoon's treating us well .... hope it's doing the same for you!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Afternoon all. Just came inside from our second afternoon balcony break of the day, and much-appreciated, the weather cooperated with a little taste of sunshine. A wonderful aroma througout our place upon coming back inside -- turkey soup on the go.
> 
> I checked out our small freezer this morning for all the "what is this stuff?", and found a bag of turkey meat, and container of turkey stock, and decided turkey soup was on the menu today!! (and I suspect, some leftovers for tomorrow as well) Had what I needed for veggies, and the like on hand, so no extra shopping needed, and that was just fine by me!!
> 
> Hope it tastes as good as the aroma it's producing!!
> 
> At present, Jean's painting a paper mache hippo she made several years ago, and I'm doing my food and travel forum-things .... the afternoon's treating us well .... hope it's doing the same for you!!


Sounds like a grand meal, John. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone, I thought I would drop by and get the coffee on for early risers today. Please help yourself to the doughnut tray I set out as well. Did I mention they are calorie free today only?


----------



## SINC

A very busy day on SAP as I spent most of the past couple of hours writing and editing. We have a very unique situation in that senior members of city admin have been caught lying to city council. It should be a very interesting council meeting today as I watch it streamed live on the net.

Also today on SAP in a lighter vein, our video features a group of guys who use whatever they can make or find laying around a garage to make beautiful music. Innovative indeed. Our postcards from Hawaii series continues with a visit to a suffer bar and a closer look at cucumbers. How many uses of cucumbers did you know about?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning everyone, I thought I would drop by and get the coffee on for early risers today. Please help yourself to the doughnut tray I set out as well. Did I mention they are calorie free today only?


Morning, Don. I shall partake of the coffee, but pass on the doughnuts. One needs a proper breakfast ................ and I saw who was the pastry chef making them last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A very busy day on SAP as I spent most of the past couple of hours writing and editing. We have a very unique situation in that senior members of city admin have been caught lying to city council. It should be a very interesting council meeting today as I watch it streamed live on the net.
> 
> Also today on SAP in a lighter vein, our video features a group of guys who use whatever they can make or find laying around a garage to make beautiful music. Innovative indeed. Our postcards from Hawaii series continues with a visit to a suffer bar and a closer look at cucumbers. How many uses of cucumbers did you know about?


"Fun and games" at your city council, Don. Kudos on your investigative journalism. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished shoveling out a path for the doxies, so I guess it is now time to go and start to make breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Globe and Mail

Moment in time: "Feb. 18, 1885, Adventures of Huckleberry Finn published in America -- After one of the largest literary publicity campaigns to date, Adventures of Huckleberry Finn appeared in print in America. Mark Twain's tale of two runaways searching for freedom polarized opinion from the get-go. Reviewers variously accused Twain of hackwork, genius and torture. Within a month, the book had been banned by a Concord, Mass., library for its "immoral tone" and rough language (Twain credited that action with boosting sales). Today, Huck remains among the most challenged books in U.S. history - perhaps to be expected for a work that raises issues of slavery, religion and society at large. Readers of the novel must confront these questions, and that, more than anything, is what makes the book a true classic." -- Kate Hopwood


----------



## johnp

Morning/Afternoon all. It's a long ways to dinner, but with the cool & wet weather on the go here so far today, our thoughts have been drifting to the leftover soup we have for today - it should be a perfect remedy for "weather blues". The soup was sure "some good" yesterday, and suspect the leftovers will be much the same (or better). Glad I got to 'cleaning out' the freezer yesterday, found the 'makings' and dealt with them. And will deal with some of the other 'goodies' found soon (for soups and/or casseroles).

Did another batch of bran muffins (containing raisins and yogurt) the other day. Tried them last night with a topping of blueberry jam and fresh mandarin orange wedges -- yum!!

Can I interest anyone in a taste, along with a cup of hot tea (we're into a British brand of tea at present - Typhoo - and sure enjoy it).

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Tea would be grand about now.

How are you and Jean feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall begin to prepare our OtHD Breakfast. However, first comes some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a video you can relate to this morning on SAP called, 'The Many Faces Of Guilty Dogs', some word fun for lexiphiles and we continue our postcards from Hawaii series. We also take a closer look at wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a video you can relate to this morning on SAP called, 'The Many Faces Of Guilty Dogs', some word fun for lexiphiles and we continue our postcards from Hawaii series. We also take a closer look at wind chill.


Good one, Don. The doxies do that Slo-Mo Guilty Walk as well ...............


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, et all. Well, finally a day without snow......should hit +4C today. We moved here just in time for record snow fall....I don't think I have any more room on my lot to shovel the stuff. I'm thinking if I get any more I'll have to resist the urges to kiss a Cod fish and drink Screech!

Geez Don, we could always send you Rob Ford to help straighten out your city council. I'm sure he'd take a crack at it.

Been busy here lately......almost no time for anything other than walking in the door, shoveling snow and getting lessons ready for the next day. Will be glad when March Break comes so I can get my class stuff in order.

Do you get a break in March Marc, or is that catchup time as well? 

Don, I'm sure the council antics will help with your readership, but it's sad when you find out that you can't trust leadership. Amherstburg, just down the road from us, is experiencing some financial troubles which I think lands at the feet of the Comptroller. It goes to show that we the public can't waive our right to know doesn't it.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, et all. Well, finally a day without snow......should hit +4C today. We moved here just in time for record snow fall....I don't think I have any more room on my lot to shovel the stuff. I'm thinking if I get any more I'll have to resist the urges to kiss a Cod fish and drink Screech!
> 
> Geez Don, we could always send you Rob Ford to help straighten out your city council. I'm sure he'd take a crack at it.
> 
> Been busy here lately......almost no time for anything other than walking in the door, shoveling snow and getting lessons ready for the next day. Will be glad when March Break comes so I can get my class stuff in order.
> 
> Do you get a break in March Marc, or is that catchup time as well?
> 
> Don, I'm sure the council antics will help with your readership, but it's sad when you find out that you can't trust leadership. Amherstburg, just down the road from us, is experiencing some financial troubles which I think lands at the feet of the Comptroller. It goes to show that we the public can't waive our right to know doesn't it.......


Afternoon, Rp. After three winters with below average snowfalls, we are back to average, having gotten to the 13 foot mark last week. With the snow being forecast for the next few days, we should get to the 14 foot mark by Monday. We shall see.

We get a Spring Break, but for a teleprofessor, it just means more work.

How is Life treating you these days? Is your lit review near completion?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Don. The doxies do that Slo-Mo Guilty Walk as well ...............


Enjoyed the "guilty looks" video as well ... it brought a few fond memories of favourite pets over the years.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Enjoyed the "guilty looks" video as well ... it brought a few fond memories of favourite pets over the years.


Yes, it is amazing how many different dogs do the same sort of "regret" over their actions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Just finished using the snow blower on four driveways to clear over 20cm of wet snow from each. I am pooped. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Geez Don, we could always send you Rob Ford to help straighten out your city council. I'm sure he'd take a crack at it.


Hah!
Still enjoy your puns Rp. 
Hope you are doing well.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> ... ... ...
> 
> Geez Don, we could always send you Rob Ford to help straighten out your city council. I'm sure he'd take a crack at it.
> 
> ... ... ...



Unfortunately, or or should that be un*ford*unately, I think Mayor Ford has done too much already with his *crack* solutions. 

But I must admit that I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah!
> Still enjoy your puns Rp.
> Hope you are doing well.


Hope you are "doing well" as well, Kim. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately, or or should that be un*ford*unately, I think Mayor Ford has done too much already with his *crack* solutions.
> 
> But I must admit that I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for me to rise and shine and start the new day. I shall start breakfast in a little while, but first, some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

What Happened When Strangers Saw A Little Boy Shivering Outside Without A Coat

Sweet.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I saw that video yesterday on YouTube and although it was good, I turned it down for use on SAP due to the language barrier. I felt It lost too much in translation, although the story with it in this version is an improvement. Today on SAP, a scenic video on the wolves of Yellowstone and how their reintroduction has change the park, meet Britain's biggest dog who stands on all fours at the kitchen sink to take a drink and some really great pics for John this morning.


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, Don, et al. Hope there's some coffee left Marc ... could use a cup about now - thanks! Don -- would love to walk the trail in that forest 'tunnel' - great shot! Cute red fox, and deer fawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I felt that the translation suddenly stopped at the end.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc, Don, et al. Hope there's some coffee left Marc ... could use a cup about now - thanks! Don -- would love to walk the trail in that forest 'tunnel' - great shot! Cute red fox, and deer fawn.


Morning, John. Just made a fresh pot of coffee. Enjoy.

How are you and Jean feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Just realized that I passed my 13th anniversary here on ehMac last Sunday. I joined on that day way back in 2001. My how time flies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just realized that I passed my 13th anniversary here on ehMac last Sunday. I joined on that day way back in 2001. My how time flies.


Happy anniversary, Don. Lucky 13. :clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just realized that I passed my 13th anniversary here on ehMac last Sunday. I joined on that day way back in 2001. My how time flies.


WOW!! Congratulations!!

You must have been one of the first members to sign up. 

I think we had just got DSL cable installed a year or so before that. How time flies and how fast things change.

An no, I really don't miss our old new and improved "high-speed" dialup modem we had to use before that!!!!

I first joined up in 2006 and mainly just lurked and then the old mayor's server crashed or something and all my record of existence disappeared and I had to sign up again with a new handle in 2009.

The weird thing was, that not even the old mayor could figure out, every attempt to use my old handle said it was already in use, but it could not be found. Oh well, I'm still here but nowhere as long as Don.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Just realized that I passed my 13th anniversary here on ehMac last Sunday. I joined on that day way back in 2001. My how time flies.


Wow, that's a good long while Don. "Happy Anniversary"! And you are right, time definitely does fly!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I am again tired from all the shoveling and snow blowing. We had about 15cm of ice pellets and snow, topped off by nearly 15mm of freezing rain. As soon as the rain stopped, everyone was outside trying to clear away the mess before it totally freezes overnight.

The doxies seem to like running around on top of all of this out back, which is now well over a meter deep.


----------



## johnp

We lost our blue sky and sunshine here. We made an attempt at an outside balcony break a while ago, but it was short-lived - just too "windy-cool". Came inside to enjoy our wine ... and Oscar Peterson is doing his piano thing in the background -- wow, what a talent he was!! 

Doing a Ukrainian dinner today (bratwurst sausages, perogies, sauerkraut, and red cabbage) ... mostly in Jean's honour (and a pre-birthday meal), but with thoughts of the many Ukrainians back in the Ukraine, and having to deal with the current troubles. Wish them well, and a speedy, 'real' end to the current conflicts.

Cheers to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We lost our blue sky and sunshine here. We made an attempt at an outside balcony break a while ago, but it was short-lived - just too "windy-cool". Came inside to enjoy our wine ... and Oscar Peterson is doing his piano thing in the background -- wow, what a talent he was!!
> 
> Doing a Ukrainian dinner today (bratwurst sausages, perogies, sauerkraut, and red cabbage) ... mostly in Jean's honour (and a pre-birthday meal), but with thoughts of the many Ukrainians back in the Ukraine, and having to deal with the current troubles. Wish them well, and a speedy, 'real' end to the current conflicts.
> 
> Cheers to all.


Sounds like a fine meal, John. It is shocking to see this conflict in Ukraine. Although I am a pacifist, if I was there I would be siding with the freedom fighters. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep well.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> We lost our blue sky and sunshine here. We made an attempt at an outside balcony break a while ago, but it was short-lived - just too "windy-cool". Came inside to enjoy our wine ... and Oscar Peterson is doing his piano thing in the background -- wow, what a talent he was!!
> 
> Doing a Ukrainian dinner today (bratwurst sausages, perogies, sauerkraut, and red cabbage) ... mostly in Jean's honour (and a pre-birthday meal), but with thoughts of the many Ukrainians back in the Ukraine, and having to deal with the current troubles. Wish them well, and a speedy, 'real' end to the current conflicts.
> 
> Cheers to all.



Sorry to read of your deterioriting weather John but maybe you just need a bit of shelter and some good rum. And maybe a patio "people heater".

And BTW, I believe Oscar Peterson had his own studio somewhere in the Vancouver area and was one of the first composers/performers that used Macs and associated equipment exclusively.

And as for the current conditions that the Ukrainians are suffering, it just makes me sick. But I sure hope you enjoyed your Ukrainian dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to the sound of trains outside of my window .................. but since there are no longer any trains here in NL, I discovered it was the wind roaring at over 100km/h. Snow is blowing every which way, but I think that it is the 15cm that fell overnight and not coming from the sky.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, I'll put the coffee on. 

Marc, I don't envy you waking up to the sound of wind. We have wind most days and it doesn't bother me, but on the days that it's at the right direction to make the roaring noise it drives me crazy.

I've been doing a bit of decorating in my apartment and making room for a bit of new-to-me furniture. It's kind of fun to be in the mood to do it. And it looks nice too!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying life. Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are an early riser today too, but only due to the wind. I am working on tomorrow's SAP, but there is a great video of a parking prank today, not a JFL one, but funny all the same. I hope all of you are prepared for the endif of the world on Saturday. Details in a story, 'Norse Myth Predicts World Will End This Saturday'. Also an absolutely gorgeous 1929 Rolls-Royce Phantom that I would love to have a ride in.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning, I'll put the coffee on.
> 
> Marc, I don't envy you waking up to the sound of wind. We have wind most days and it doesn't bother me, but on the days that it's at the right direction to make the roaring noise it drives me crazy.
> 
> I've been doing a bit of decorating in my apartment and making room for a bit of new-to-me furniture. It's kind of fun to be in the mood to do it. And it looks nice too!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying life. Take care, Margaret


Thanks for the coffee, Margaret. It is the howling and the pounding of the winds as the gusts slam into the house that disturb me.

Good luck with your decorating. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP a bit later. Have some important meetings on-campus today. Later .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have our TGIF Breakfast waiting for you when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Time for some lunch. Any requests?


----------



## johnp

Afternoon/evening all. We made it out for a couple of balcony breaks ... Jean's little "hippy hippo" (a paper mache creation) joined our glasses for the last break. Note: our pet rocks are to help keep the tablecloth from blowing away, and our glasses in the process!!

The outside breaks were rather cool (breezy), but the fresh air (and red stuff) was appreciated.

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like you and Jean had a fine day, John. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to get the doxies outside before the snow and ice pellets hit us.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I was beat last night and headed to be at 7:30 and awoke at 3:30, so began my day. Coca-Cola has come up with a novel way to combat social media with a new guard available. See it for yourself in our daily video on SAP. Also a new twist on those 'fish' symbols you see on car trunks and a look at the most over and under rated veggies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don .............. morning any other early risers. Breakfast is now being made ............. along with some freshly brewed strong coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don .............. morning any other early risers. Breakfast is now being made ............. along with some freshly brewed strong coffee. Enjoy.



Not exactly an early riser here Marc but some of your strong coffee sure sounds good if there's any left.

I awoke to our weather's attempt to match your snow, but not a chance in Hell so far with just an icing sugar dusting so far but 5cm forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not exactly an early riser here Marc but some of your strong coffee sure sounds good if there's any left.
> 
> I awoke to our weather's attempt to match your snow, but not a chance in Hell so far with just an icing sugar dusting so far but 5cm forecast.


Afternoon, Patrick. Plenty of fresh coffee just made.

We got about 20cm of light snow before the ice pellets started falling at about 3PM our time. Right now, it is raining down tiny chunks of ice, mixed with a bit of freezing sleet to make matters worse. Luckily, I cleared away most of the snow so that it won't be heavy to shovel later.


----------



## johnp

Back from dim sum (celebrated Jean's birthday this time!!) ... good food, and fun time.
Into a mix of snow/rain flurries this morning. So far, it hasn't affected the roads much, but trees and grounds are covered in a thin, wet snow. Could see some 5cms for the total ... depending on temperature as the day goes on, hopefully, it'll turn to all rain before too long. Could see a repeat of the same again tomorrow? Whatever, it's sure damp-cold feeling stuff today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Back from dim sum (celebrated Jean's birthday this time!!) ... good food, and fun time.
> Into a mix of snow/rain flurries this morning. So far, it hasn't affected the roads much, but trees and grounds are covered in a thin, wet snow. Could see some 5cms for the total ... depending on temperature as the day goes on, hopefully, it'll turn to all rain before too long. Could see a repeat of the same again tomorrow? Whatever, it's sure damp-cold feeling stuff today!!


Happy Birthday, Jean .......... from the doxies ............. as well as the chef at your dim sum restaurant. :clap:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Happy Birthday, Jean .......... from the doxies ............. as well as the chef at your dim sum restaurant. :clap:


Marc, and the doxies .... a big thanks from Jean for your wishes!!   And a special thanks to the chef .. you did good!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc, and the doxies .... a big thanks from Jean for your wishes!!   And a special thanks to the chef .. you did good!!


Thank you, John. The chef did well, not me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up at 3AM for some reason. Too early for even the doxies to be up and about.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start making Sunday Brunch. Any special requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, everyone here is up too this morning as Ann and Crystal prepare to watch the Canada/Sweden hockey game that starts in five minutes. Not being a hockey fan, I will be working at composing tomorrow's SAP. Today's video is not for the faint of heart and that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, everyone here is up too this morning as Ann and Crystal prepare to watch the Canada/Sweden hockey game that starts in five minutes. Not being a hockey fan, I will be working at composing tomorrow's SAP. Today's video is not for the faint of heart and that is all I have to say about that.


Morning, Don. Stephen and Deborah are watching as well. I watched the women win since they are real amateurs, but these are all NHL pros. So, while I hope Canada wins, I am not watching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, watched that clip. I see what you mean .............. I am still dizzy. XX)


----------



## groovetube

good morning, coffee, and hockey. Go Canada!!!

Bunch of friends are at a bar not far for eggs, and... beer. Just can't do beer at 7am. Got too much to do today 

I've fully moved into my new macbook pro, Apple sent me a brand new replacement, a new 15 retina, 2.6GHz 16gigs ram, and a 1tb drive. This thing, really flies!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning, coffee, and hockey. Go Canada!!!
> 
> Bunch of friends are at a bar not far for eggs, and... beer. Just can't do beer at 7am. Got too much to do today
> 
> I've fully moved into my new macbook pro, Apple sent me a brand new replacement, a new 15 retina, 2.6GHz 16gigs ram, and a 1tb drive. This thing, really flies!


Morning, Tim. Eggs and beer? Interesting.


----------



## groovetube

ha ha yeah. One guy posted his bill, it had many pints, pitchers of caesars, 3 eggs bacon and toast, and I think some baileys for the coffee.

I think someone will be doing a day nap


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ha ha yeah. One guy posted his bill, it had many pints, pitchers of caesars, 3 eggs bacon and toast, and I think some baileys for the coffee.
> 
> I think someone will be doing a day nap


A wise idea, Tim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some post-Olympics (finally!) High Tea?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone care for some post-Olympics (finally!) High Tea?


Sounds good Marc. A damp-cool, west coast day on the go, the tea will be much-appreciated. 
Cheers!!


----------



## johnp

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc. A damp-cool, west coast day on the go, the tea will be much-appreciated.
> Cheers!!


Guess we can forget about the tea now Marc ... we've got into a little rum and it seems to have done the trick!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc. A damp-cool, west coast day on the go, the tea will be much-appreciated.
> Cheers!!


Coming right up, John. How are you and Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Guess we can forget about the tea now Marc ... we've got into a little rum and it seems to have done the trick!!


Taking the tea back and substituting some Captain Morgan Spiced Rum.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, took some pictures of a sharp shinned hawk the other day as he was spying the doxies playing in the back yard. If you could use any of them for SAP, be my guest. Pick the one you want. No doxie was hurt in this shooting with my camera.


----------



## groovetube

wow, what a beaut G. I sure don't get many of those downtown here 

Seems my mom is doing a litre every second day now for drainage, her heart is leaking serious now. 

Anyway, a bit of a crappy night.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, took some pictures of a sharp shinned hawk the other day as he was spying the doxies playing in the back yard. If you could use any of them for SAP, be my guest. Pick the one you want. No doxie was hurt in this shooting with my camera.


Hmmm... looks like someone was looking for a hot dog (weiner dog) snack. 

Maybe next time just leave out some kibble it might enjoy and be thankful for.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> wow, what a beaut G. I sure don't get many of those downtown here
> 
> Seems my mom is doing a litre every second day now for drainage, her heart is leaking serious now.
> 
> Anyway, a bit of a crappy night.


This is why we have to watch out when little doxie pups are outside playing.

Sorry to hear about your mom's current condition. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... looks like someone was looking for a hot dog (weiner dog) snack.
> 
> Maybe next time just leave out some kibble it might enjoy and be thankful for.


No, I do not want to attract them, Patrick. They usually wait for the junkoes.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, nice shots of the hawk and I sure can use one of them. Just finished up SAP for today as I awoke with a bit of a cold. I guess the temps near -30° are getting to me. A neat gif today sent to me by Kim in Calgary and a humorous sign in a curio shop. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad you could use one of the hawk pics. Sorry to hear of your cold. Deborah was speaking with a friend in Regina and the windchills hit -42C. I can't imagine those sorts of temps. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start making some breakfast and coffee to get us on our way in this new week. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Glad you could use one of the hawk pics. Sorry to hear of your cold. Deborah was speaking with a friend in Regina and the windchills hit -42C. I can't imagine those sorts of temps. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


Morning Marc, I keep the Regina weather on my iPhone so we know what it is like for many relatives who live near there. The wind chill as of this moment is at -45° in Regina:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Glad you could use one of the hawk pics. Sorry to hear of your cold.


I did a wee bit of work on two of your pics and this is the pair that will appear on SAP if you would like copies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I keep the Regina weather on my iPhone so we know what it is like for many relatives who live near there. The wind chill as of this moment is at -45° in Regina:


Don, I am not sure that I could feel the difference between -42C and -45C ........... since I would be dead by the time it hit -40C. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did a wee bit of work on two of your pics and this is the pair that will appear on SAP if you would like copies.


Excellent choices, Don. I have to admit that there was not much difference amongst the group that I posted here, since a hawk tends not to move much as it looks for food.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how about this for a "What's this?" picture?


----------



## SINC

Interesting, is it a cheetah's coat?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting, is it a cheetah's coat?


No. Send me a PM if you want the answer for SAP.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, how about this for a "What's this?" picture?



I'll go with Arctic or Northern seal skin Marc.

It looks just like the small stuffed seal ornament made from real seal skin fur my wife brought back from Inuvik where she worked before we were married.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll go with Arctic or Northern seal skin Marc.
> 
> It looks just like the small stuffed seal ornament made from real seal skin fur my wife brought back from Inuvik where she worked before we were married.


Correct, Patrick. It is from a Labrador adult harp seal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished snow blowing four driveways of snow ................ 27cm fell and it was heavy. I am pooped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

We are still in the deep freeze, was -30° here this morning and again tomorrow. Not sure if this or snow is worse. Sleep tight.


----------



## eMacMan

Another cold one tonight maybe back down into the -30s. 

Dug out the car today. Dinner out and we are once again set for groceries. 

Have a big fire going, hot cocoa and ginger snaps. Pete Seeger blasting on the stereo. Life is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are still in the deep freeze, was -30° here this morning and again tomorrow. Not sure if this or snow is worse. Sleep tight.


Merci, mon ami. Stay warm and safe. 

Woke up to the sound of the snow plow which left a knee-deep mound in front of my driveway. This winter, I would choose the cold over the snow. Such is Life.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Another cold one tonight maybe back down into the -30s.
> 
> Dug out the car today. Dinner out and we are once again set for groceries.
> 
> Have a big fire going, hot cocoa and ginger snaps. Pete Seeger blasting on the stereo. Life is good.


Sounds grand, Bob ................. especially the hot cocoa, the fire and Pete Seeger singing "If I had a snow shovel" ..................... or was that a hammer?

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some coffee and breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome on a chilly morning like this one. If you like classes 'Vettes", today's video is for you on SAP. Also a humorous incident on an Alberta highway in our lead pics and a guy who knows his wife all too well in the 'things that people send us'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP later today. I am off to a meeting that is important to attend. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send us some sunshine .................... and not snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

What's the difference between a piano and a tuna? You can tuna a piano, but can't piano a tuna. 

Wish Kim (aka Java Queen) was here to enjoy that one.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds grand, Bob ................. especially the hot cocoa, the fire and Pete Seeger singing "If I had a snow shovel" ..................... or was that a hammer?
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Hmmm, Maybe: "If I had Bobcat."


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hmmm, Maybe: "If I had Bobcat."


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost time for a freshly brewed pot of Sonal Special Herbal Tea. Anyone care for a cup?


----------



## johnp

Marc .. have you heard of (and heard) Barbara Dane (jazz, blues, folk singer)? I saw her in person in Vancouver a couple of times in the 60's and was blown away by her, her music (folk and blues), and the personal stories she related of the times in the 60's, et al. 

I just acquired two cd's of her music (to add to the folk one I already had), and have been having many fond memories!!

She was born in 1927 ... and has seen, and sung through so much. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .. have you heard of (and heard) Barbara Dane (jazz, blues, folk singer)? I saw her in person in Vancouver a couple of times in the 60's and was blown away by her, her music (folk and blues), and the personal stories she related of the times in the 60's, et al.
> 
> I just acquired two cd's of her music (to add to the folk one I already had), and have been having many fond memories!!
> 
> She was born in 1927 ... and has seen, and sung through so much. :clap:


Don, I have heard of her due to her efforts to support the GIs in Vietnam to bring them home from the war, back in 1970 when I became a Conscientious Objector. Never heard her perform live, however.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I have heard of her due to her efforts to support the GIs in Vietnam to bring them home from the war, back in 1970 when I became a Conscientious Objector. Never heard her perform live, however.


That was me Marc ... not Don. When I saw her in the 60's she was dioing her folk/blues thing, and between songs she related much about her personal experiences with the Berkeley University 'riots' (her son was there, and she sang from on top of a police car!!), Birmingham, Alabama, et al.

I paid for a folk/blues concert in a coffee house, and got hours and hours of so much more!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> That was me Marc ... not Don. When I saw her in the 60's she was dioing her folk/blues thing, and between songs she related much about her personal experiences with the Berkeley University 'riots' (her son was there, and she sang from on top of a police car!!), Birmingham, Alabama, et al.
> 
> I paid for a folk/blues concert in a coffee house, and got hours and hours of so much more!!


Sorry, John ............. which rhymes with Don. From what I know of her, she has lead a progressive life.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, John ............. which rhymes with Don. From what I know of her, she has lead a progressive life.


No sweat Marc, since my middle name is John, I don't mind being called either name!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> No sweat Marc, since my middle name is John, I don't mind being called either name!



I guess we should be grateful that you don't live in a Spanish speaking area otherwise we'd have another Don Juan on our hands.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No sweat Marc, since my middle name is John, I don't mind being called either name!


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess we should be grateful that you don't live in a Spanish speaking area otherwise we'd have another Don Juan on our hands.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc.


Merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, it has been a tough night for Ann with pain and I have done what I can to help. Finally got her to sleep about 2:00, but it now eludes me, so here I am hard at work on tomorrow's SAP. Today's issue is done and our video takes a look at Rory McIlroy in the desert at last weekends tourney in Arizona where a fan is attacked by a jumping cactus. Also some smiles with Auntie Acid and a look at the history of everyone's favourite undergarment, the bra.

Just noticed this post is number 66,000 even. Hard to believe it keeps climbing, but over the 13+ years now, it only works out to about a dozen posts a day average.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear of Ann's pain. It has to be rough on both of you.

Welcome to the 66,000 Club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some OtHD Breakfast and freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, in honor of your entry into the 66,000 Club, we wish to present you with a matching set of indoor garden gnomes. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

An Elderly Dad Gets Yelled At By His Son. What The Father Does Next Moved Me To Tears.

Go get a tissue first ...............


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Don, in honor of your entry into the 66,000 Club, we wish to present you with a matching set of indoor garden gnomes. Kudos.


Marc ... we need some inside doorstops ... I think your "indoor garden gnomes" might be perfect for the job. But only if Don can't use them, eh.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... we need some inside doorstops ... I think your "indoor garden gnomes" might be perfect for the job. But only if Don can't use them, eh.


We have plenty of doxies to go around for whatever purpose. So, they are on their way.

How are you and Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Two dogs drive pickup truck into river - CNN.com Video

Luckily, doxies know how to drive trucks.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, the doxie driver from Regina, as I recall?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very quiet here in The Shang today, so I shall call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Hmm, I thought my last post was quite loud!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmm, I thought my last post was quite loud!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hope that Ann has a better night than last night. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, me too. Until the morning . . .


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hmm, I thought my last post was quite loud!


Yup!!!



SINC said:


> Ah yes, the doxie driver from Regina, as I recall?


But are you sure they were real genuine doxies??

They have been know to disguise their appearance I'm led to believe.

All based on real facts from my uncle and aunt who had several different doxies.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Marc ... we need some inside doorstops ... I think your "indoor garden gnomes" might be perfect for the job. But only if Don can't use them, eh.



Oh come on John, I think your Jean could come up with some better weighted papier-mâché examples.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, me too. Until the morning . . .


Single mother looking for a family to take in her children receives outpouring of support - Edmonton | Globalnews.ca

Don, a unique and touching SAP story?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yup!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But are you sure they were real genuine doxies??
> 
> They have been know to disguise their appearance I'm led to believe.
> 
> All based on real facts from my uncle and aunt who had several different doxies.


Patrick, yes, Zorro was born in Argentina but grew up in Regina, SK. He is the father of Gracie, who is the mother of Clover.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, yes, Zorro was born in Argentina but grew up in Regina, SK. He is the father of Gracie, who is the mother of Clover.



Ahhh... some good SA blood lines to help improve the breed. 

And he seems to have adapted well to the colder northern climates as well. All good attributes for the breed.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ahhh... some good SA blood lines to help improve the breed.
> 
> And he seems to have adapted well to the colder northern climates as well. All good attributes for the breed.


True, Patrick. When we had him here for a month for breeding purposes, he was very confused with all of the huge mounds of snow at the end of the driveways. We don't get the cold like they do in Regina, but we get far more snow than they do each winter.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast and freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Single mother looking for a family to take in her children receives outpouring of support - Edmonton | Globalnews.ca
> 
> Don, a unique and touching SAP story?


That one has been all over the news Canada wide fro two days now. I may use it in a few weeks so readers worldwide see it, but right now it is overkill for my core readership.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP online with a spectacular shot of a whale breaching taken by one of our readers. Also a nostalgic video that questions much of today's thinking and a look at spam in the UK. No, not that spam, that SPAM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have seen humpback whales breech like that off the coast of NL. An amazing sight. As well, I am one of those "who made it" out of the 50s and 60s.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That one has been all over the news Canada wide fro two days now. I may use it in a few weeks so readers worldwide see it, but right now it is overkill for my core readership.


OK. Still, it is a fine story about the goodness of the folks in your area.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow finally stopped and the doxies were outside running about this fresh light snow. With 25cm down, I had the snow blower out to help with the cleanup of the driveway. Gassed it up once again to wait for the plows to clear the roads and push a load to the front of the driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

VIDEO: Jeff Gordon gets revenge with newest car prank - CBSSports.com

A great spoof.


----------



## SINC

That was great Marc! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That was great Marc! :clap:


Glad you liked it. It was genuine in his reactions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our last TGIF Breakfast for Feb. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Colder than a well diggers butt here today and getting worse over the weekend. Today on SAP, some guy from the east coast sent us some bird pics.  Also a look at a woman who waves at students in our video and '12 stupid things people care way too much about' in our WEBBITS feature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. You did a great job with my hawk pics. Merci.

I fondly remember sign out cards for a library book. What a thrill it was to get my first library card when I was 7.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some belated TGIF Breakfast. I have spent the morning out with the snowblower trying to widen the driveways of various neighbors while they are at work in expectation of the snowstorms forecast for next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow finally stopped and we even have a bit of sun and +1C temps. Cleared out the driveway as much as I could in preparation for Tuesday's snow storm, which could bring another 25cm of snow, putting us over the 16 foot mark. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

A couple of last weekend, and then again today photos from our balcony. With the forecast today, we may be looking at the "black & white" views again this weekend? Hope not .. much-prefer the views in colour!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, no shoveling for you, John. Kudos.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, no shoveling for you, John....


True .... living above ground does have some benefits!! 
A fine day on the go here today .... it was 13C when we went outside for a balcony break at noon. Lookling forward to our next break, when the sun comes around and hits us. With this weather, it's hard to beieve that tomorrow the forecasted high is only 2C, with rain/snow, and on Sunday, snow/rain. Time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a fine day, John. -7C here but with winds gusting over 110km/h, the windchill is -22C.


----------



## SINC

Our wind chill now sits at -38 and it was, ahem, damn cold when I was last out with the dog. Wind chills are predicted to be in the -50s here over the entire weekend. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our wind chill now sits at -38 and it was, ahem, damn cold when I was last out with the dog. Wind chills are predicted to be in the -50s here over the entire weekend. Yikes!


XX)XX) With our winds now gusting to nearly 120km/h, our windchills are -25C ................... but compared to you folks, that is balmy. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 4AM to the sound of wind gusts pounding against the side of the house .............. or was it a train going past the house???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess some hot breakfast and freshly brewed coffee might be in order to help us get on our way this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would go nicely right now, thanks. Today on SAP, a video of a rescued penguin turned pet, Vern's Funeral and a fan catches a baseball, but so casually.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Don.

With lots of sunshine, -7C temps and a wind chill of -22C, Deborah says that she feels that she is back in Calgary once again.


----------



## eMacMan

Uh oh Marc. Looks like big trouble ahead. Did not put this in the American Political as this is still at the rumour stage.

This probably also goes for doxies whose owners are of US origin.

The Isaac Brock Society


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Uh oh Marc. Looks like big trouble ahead. Did not put this in the American Political as this is still at the rumour stage.
> 
> This probably also goes for doxies whose owners are of US origin.
> 
> The Isaac Brock Society



That may be so typical and humorous to some, but I can think of at least one lady who has lived only in Canada and became a Canadian citizen and renounced her US citizenship about 40 years ago, but they started their witch hunt and hounding of her with various threats and legal letters again over the last few years.

I don't think she'd find it at all humorous, and now even tongue in cheek, she's going to have to start wording about her dog.

Welcome to the world of the AAs = Arrogant Americans!!!  :greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Uh oh Marc. Looks like big trouble ahead. Did not put this in the American Political as this is still at the rumour stage.
> 
> This probably also goes for doxies whose owners are of US origin.
> 
> The Isaac Brock Society


Bob, this is all I could see from your link.

Resource Limit Is Reached
The website is temporarily unable to service your request as it exceeded resource limit. Please try again later.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Woke up at 4AM to the sound of wind gusts pounding against the side of the house .............. or was it a train going past the house???



I often wonder how the poor fisher folk back there keep their boats afloat and protected from the God awful weather they get thrown at them, including all the snow, sleet, rain, ice etc. on top of those forceful winds.

It seems like it must be a constant fight and battle with Nature!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I often wonder how the poor fisher folk back there keep their boats afloat and protected from the God awful weather they get thrown at them, including all the snow, sleet, rain, ice etc. on top of those forceful winds.
> 
> It seems like it must be a constant fight and battle with Nature!!


All too true, Patrick. Boats, fishing stages, wharves, the homes of the fishers, etc, have all been blown out to sea or up onto the land over these many years here in NL. Being so far out into the North Atlantic makes this so. I can only imagine the size of the waves out there in the middle of the North Atlantic, much like the one that brought down the oil rig, the Ocean Ranger.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Bob, this is all I could see from your link.
> 
> Resource Limit Is Reached
> The website is temporarily unable to service your request as it exceeded resource limit. Please try again later.


Gladly the traffic to this site has increased exponentially. So it does struggle on occasion. Keep trying, FWIW it is working for me at the moment. All that traffic is bad news for those who believe no-one cares about FATCA.

BTW check your PMs


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Gladly the traffic to this site has increased exponentially. So it does struggle on occasion. Keep trying, FWIW it is working for me at the moment. All that traffic is bad news for those who believe no-one cares about FATCA.
> 
> BTW check your PMs


Checked my PMs and got the link to work, Bob. Merci.

Stay warm and safe since you folks are really under that Arctic Vortex.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mr. Rogers takes off the cardigan, puts on a tux, and makes people cry. [VIDEO]

Good old Mr. Rogers.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> All too true, Patrick. Boats, fishing stages, wharves, the homes of the fishers, etc, have all been blown out to sea or up onto the land over these many years here in NL. Being so far out into the North Atlantic makes this so. I can only imagine the size of the waves out there in the middle of the North Atlantic, much like the one that brought down the oil rig, the Ocean Ranger.



Being a long time boater and one who has been exposed to some horrible weather I guess such conditions are at the back of my mind.

But I've never been on the high seas or experienced some of of their massive waves, but the real wave damage occurs when such waves with a lot of fetch encounter shallower waters such as where the Ocean Ranger was drilling on your Grand Banks of Newfoundland which are relatively shallow ranging from only about 80 to 330 feet (24–101 m) in depth and of course close to shore where the real damage can occur.

With lots of depth the huge waves aren't quite as deadly or destructive.

My Captain Uncle was able to record some of the largest waves ever recorded off the Queen Charlotte Islands years ago that were averaging around 57± feet in height!! That's huge and I'm sure they may have done some damage when they reached shallower waters and the shore!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, Patrick. I like to watch the waves from the safety of dry land ................. on high ground.


----------



## SINC

I could never live beside the ocean. I once had a beach level room in a Mexican resort with patio style doors where one could step onto the sand, screens open at night. I had to finally ask the hotel to put me on the opposite side to the beach and in the top floor so I could sleep. The sound of the surf and waves prevented me from getting any sleep at all in that first room. There was nothing soothing about it, just noise to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I could never live beside the ocean. I once had a beach level room in a Mexican resort with patio style doors where one could step onto the sand, screens open at night. I had to finally ask the hotel to put me on the opposite side to the beach and in the top floor so I could sleep. The sound of the surf and waves prevented me from getting any sleep at all in that first room. There was nothing soothing about it, just noise to me.


I love going to sleep with the sound of the ocean waves hitting the surf.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start Sunday Brunch shortly. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a bit early for breakfast here yet, but the offer is appreciated. Today on SAP listen to David Attenborough as he narrates Olympic curling al la his nature show stye on BBC in our daily video. Also a look at the different styles of famous writers and for fun, see a slinky on a treadmill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Stay warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to take Clover to a dog show, her last one as a puppy. She needs one more point to become a CKC Champion. Luckily, I shall not be showing her, so she has a chance to win this point. We shall see. Later .............


----------



## SINC

Some days all one can do is shake one's head at a video:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange video, Don.


----------



## SINC

That was my first thought too, although the horses at the end made me giggle.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Off to take Clover to a dog show, her last one as a puppy. She needs one more point to become a CKC Champion. Luckily, I shall not be showing her, so she has a chance to win this point. We shall see. Later .............


Good luck!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good luck!!


Clover took a group third and best puppy in the hound group, which got her enough points to attain her CKC championship points. 

So, drinks are on the house. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I thought you, and perhaps Rp, would enjoy this video. I found it fascinating albeit too long for SAP:

30 for 30 Shorts: The Schedule Makers - ESPN Video - ESPN


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Clover took a group third and best puppy in the hound group, which got her enough points to attain her CKC championship points.
> 
> So, drinks are on the house. Enjoy.



Congratulations to All!!

I know what it can be like and those days are well behind me (thank God), but my sister is very involved with a breeder and loves her "beardies".

Several of which have made it onto some doggie calendars but neither she nor the breeder got any monetary compensation. So typical of the doggie world out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I thought you, and perhaps Rp, would enjoy this video. I found it fascinating albeit too long for SAP:
> 
> 30 for 30 Shorts: The Schedule Makers - ESPN Video - ESPN


Very interesting, Don. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Congratulations to All!!
> 
> I know what it can be like and those days are well behind me (thank God), but my sister is very involved with a breeder and loves her "beardies".
> 
> Several of which have made it onto some doggie calendars but neither she nor the breeder got any monetary compensation. So typical of the doggie world out there.


Yes, Patrick, this is certainly NOT a money making undertaking. Still, Deborah enjoys showing our doxies. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, awoke early so thought I may as well get some work done. Today's SAP is up with a video of an unknown dancer, but man oh man can this guy ever dance! A treat to watch.. Also a bald eagle taps a grizzly on the head in our daily gif and 13 words that were coined by authors and became part of everyday use.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

A coffee would be fine, thanks Marc. Just got tomorrow's edition done and am thinking about heading back to bed for a while. A hot coffee always helps me sleep and I realize that is the opposite effect it has on most folks. Ann wants to try going out today. She has only been out on the sidewalk once since her surgery, but it is so cold, she may have to wait in the car as I run into Costco to pick up our favourite coffee beans. It will be here first trip in a month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee it is, Don. Good to hear that Ann is starting to feel able to get out and about, even in your extreme cold. It much make taking little Tao outside difficult, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost 4PM and thus, time for some High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Almost 4PM and thus, time for some High Tea. Anyone interested?


Sounds good Marc ... I'm in the process of preparing chicken soup for dinner, and a tea break about now would be perfect (and appreciated) -- thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... I'm in the process of preparing chicken soup for dinner, and a tea break about now would be perfect (and appreciated) -- thanks!


Coming right up, John. Deborah was going to make some French Onion soup tonight.

How is Jean these days?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, John. Deborah was going to make some French Onion soup tonight. How is Jean these days?


Doing quite well Marc -- into her art stuff, lots of reading, puzzles, and such -- as she calls it "working her brain". Thanks for asking.

She sure enjoyed all the stuff & such around her birthday in February - it was a fun time for the daughter and I as well. Her son was sick at the time ... but once he's back to normal, suspect we'll see him and the daughter-in-law for a lunch treat or the like. So a little more birthday celebrating!!

Jean and I are heading to downtown Vancouver later this week for opera #3 of the season (of four operas), and a night-over at the hotel we like to choose near the theatre venue. We're looking forward to it, break from routine, and all. (it's Mozart's Don Giovanni this time -- new to me, so really do not know what to expect, except it's Mozart!!)

Happy to read that Clover did well ... 

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Nice to hear you and Jean are enjoying your opera John.

We didn't go out today, I went alone and did what I had to as Ann is just not as ready as she thinks to be out and about yet. (Her decision, not mine).


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Nice to hear you and Jean are enjoying your opera John. We didn't go out today, I went alone and did what I had to as Ann is just not as ready as she thinks to be out and about yet. (Her decision, not mine).


Thanks Don. Good to know that Ann is doing so much better Don. She'll be there soon, and you know she wants it as much as you do. Our good wishes to you both!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Doing quite well Marc -- into her art stuff, lots of reading, puzzles, and such -- as she calls it "working her brain". Thanks for asking.
> 
> She sure enjoyed all the stuff & such around her birthday in February - it was a fun time for the daughter and I as well. Her son was sick at the time ... but once he's back to normal, suspect we'll see him and the daughter-in-law for a lunch treat or the like. So a little more birthday celebrating!!
> 
> Jean and I are heading to downtown Vancouver later this week for opera #3 of the season (of four operas), and a night-over at the hotel we like to choose near the theatre venue. We're looking forward to it, break from routine, and all. (it's Mozart's Don Giovanni this time -- new to me, so really do not know what to expect, except it's Mozart!!)
> 
> Happy to read that Clover did well ...
> 
> Cheers!


Good to hear, John. Give Jean my best. Saw Don Giovanni in Atlanta. I loved the music and singing but got confused as to what was happening along the way. I shall say no more so as not to spoil the ending for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice to hear you and Jean are enjoying your opera John.
> 
> We didn't go out today, I went alone and did what I had to as Ann is just not as ready as she thinks to be out and about yet. (Her decision, not mine).


Hopefully the temps will improve soon and Ann will want to venture outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bitterly cold -16C temp with a -29C wind chill is breaking records for cold set back in 1948. I almost hate to send the doxies outside in this cold weather. It is very sunny which helps a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to make some breakfast and very hot coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept a bit late today, but the catch up was welcome. A busy day for me with two meetings (your fav). Today on SAP a mother cat adopts three ducklings in our video, doggy see, doggy do and Samba Sans Silicone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall that be coffee to go??? Enjoy your meetings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from shoveling out a neighbor's driveway that got drifted in this afternoon. I could use a cup of hot tea. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I dread having to take the doxies out in this extreme cold. Such is Life. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

We celebrated Shrove Tuesday just out of tradition and not due to any religious extremes with just pancakes and bacon for dinner tonight and it was delightful.

My wife picked up some just delicious home cured Ayrshire bacon from our new local butcher. It was well worth the cost of $3.75 for just two large thick slices and beautifully cured and smoked.

And of course the Canadian maple syrup helped fill out the flavourful experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the past two years, we have had record warm months of July. Still, this is shaping up to be a record cold month of March ................ following a record cold month of February.

-33C with the wind chill right now. Brutally cold for the doxies, but they are troopers .................. sort of.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's so cold here in St. John's, even the abominable snowman is leaving us for warmer regions.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I think most Canadians have had enough of this awful winter. Today on SAP a dog hitches a ride on a tortoise, a drunk passes a roadside sobriety test and bacteria live far longer than you think.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I think most Canadians have had enough of this awful winter. Today on SAP a dog hitches a ride on a tortoise, a drunk passes a roadside sobriety test and bacteria live far longer than you think.


Morning, Don. Amen to that. My brother-in-law, who lives in Edmonton, says that Spring is coming to you folks over the weekend, with temps nearing +10C. Lucky for you folks ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to start the OtHD Breakfast soon, but first, some very hot coffee to start the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies love playing outside in the fresh snow, but it is cold on their paws with -10C temps and -20C wind chills. Still, I let them inside for a bit and then outside for more play time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some freshly brewed hot tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Fountains of Chain - Video - NYTimes.com

Really cool, Don. I think that this would make a great SAP piece.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Fountains of Chain - Video - NYTimes.com
> 
> Really cool, Don. I think that this would make a great SAP piece.


So do I, merci. It is in the to be run file!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So do I, merci. It is in the to be run file!


Good to hear, Don. A unique clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast .......... but first, some hot freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, got a solid seven hours sleep last night for a change. 'The clay surface of Rogers Dry Lake at Edwards AFB has minimized damage and loss for many aircrews in trouble with malfunctioning aircraft.' See why on our video today, 'Crash Landings' on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. This clip might be a bit too risqué for SAP, but enjoy it nonetheless.

French Comedy Routine


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearing 4PM ................ time for High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## johnp

Greetings from the "big to us" city. We arrived in downtown Vancouver via public transportation (our rapid transit rail line .. Skytrain) during the noon hour, and were checked into our hotel in just a few minutes after that. A little damp upon arrival ... It's a wet day on the go here, but at least it is mild. (About 9C at present).

It is off to the opera this eve ... Hang in there Mozart we're on the way!!!

Not sure what will be on the menu for our dinner .... Miss my cooking, eh!! Will likely catch some takeout, and enjoy in our room, with a little wine.

Hope all is well with everyone!!
Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Enjoy your evening John, best to both you and Jean.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Enjoy your evening John, best to both you and Jean.


Thanks Don ... We sure hope to.

Now what to have for dinner??? Saw a local pub with a burger and brew "special" ... At $22, I did not think it was very special!!! There's a Mexican place nearby ... If we do not choose some takeout elsewhere (like sushi), it might just be the place to try?

Well at least we have some rather decent wine to enjoy, and we are doing so now!!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Greetings from the "big to us" city. We arrived in downtown Vancouver via public transportation (our rapid transit rail line .. Skytrain) during the noon hour, and were checked into our hotel in just a few minutes after that. A little damp upon arrival ... It's a wet day on the go here, but at least it is mild. (About 9C at present).
> 
> It is off to the opera this eve ... Hang in there Mozart we're on the way!!!
> 
> Not sure what will be on the menu for our dinner .... Miss my cooking, eh!! Will likely catch some takeout, and enjoy in our room, with a little wine.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!!
> Cheers!!


Bravo, John and Jean. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to check on the pipes to make sure that none of them froze overnight. All is OK ................. so I am back to bed now. Later ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start making our TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

10 record-setting natural wonders in the U.S. - CNN.com

Don, some SAP material???


----------



## SINC

Morning all, nice find Marc, merci. Don't miss today's SAP video, 'Sleepy Animals', the cutest thing you ever did see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, nice find Marc, merci. Don't miss today's SAP video, 'Sleepy Animals', the cutest thing you ever did see.


Talk about cute!!!!!!!!! A few of our doxies as pups have done these sorts of sleeping acts. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://sftimes.co/?id=143&src=share_fb_new_143

:-love2::-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Took the a couple of the older doxies for a walk around the cul de sac. With the mountain of snow at the end of the street, going into Churchill Park is now impossible. Still, they wandered about enjoying the more normal temps.


----------



## CubaMark

*Dr.G., once the weather improves and you and the missus have time to explore... Consider Annapolis Royal (just a bit north from Lunenburg, on the other shore). Maclean's magazine has just made available a nice photo essay:*

*CANADA 2014: 10 PLACES YOU'VE GOT TO SEE*









_Dressed in his early-19th-century Victorian suit, historian and interpreter Alan Melanson—himself a 10th-generation Acadian—leads his famous tours by candlelight. Catering to everyone from scared children to prime ministers (Paul Martin enjoyed the kitschy fun in 2005), Melanson leads one of Nova Scotia’s most popular events at a lesser known Canadian treasure: Annapolis Royal._









_The first thing to understand on this tour is that you’re standing atop a prime piece of geographical real estate: In the heart of the fertile Annapolis Valley, in the western region of Annapolis County, is a peaceful place of orchards and vineyards so luscious it’s been called the breadbasket of Nova Scotia. Mountains protect it from both north and south; it faces the heavy tides of the Annapolis Basin. Were Samuel de Champlain to arrive today instead of in 1604, says Melanson, “he would recognize what he saw.”_

(More at: Macleans)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mark. Yes, that is on our Nova Scotia "bucket list" of places we want to see when we move there.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, don't forget to set your clocks an hour ahead when you go to bed tonight. Maybe get there an hour early to ward off that loss of sleep thing that happens every year at this time.

Today's SAP video: NASA Earthrise: The 45th Anniversary - In December of 1968, the crew of Apollo 8 became the first people to leave our home planet and travel to another body in space. But as crew members Frank Borman, James Lovell, and William Anders all later recalled, the most important thing they discovered was Earth.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, don't forget to set your clocks an hour ahead when you go to bed tonight. Maybe get there an hour early to ward off that loss of sleep thing that happens every year at this time.
> 
> Today's SAP video: NASA Earthrise: The 45th Anniversary - In December of 1968, the crew of Apollo 8 became the first people to leave our home planet and travel to another body in space. But as crew members Frank Borman, James Lovell, and William Anders all later recalled, the most important thing they discovered was Earth.


Morning, Don. Yes, the old "spring ahead" trick is again upon us. 

I recall that epic shot of the Earthrise. A true classic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and have some breakfast to start you on your way this weekend. First, however, some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Morning all, don't forget to set your clocks an hour ahead when you go to bed tonight. Maybe get there an hour early to ward off that loss of sleep thing that happens every year at this time.


Ugh. I hate this time of year, perhaps even more than you folks... since it will now put me three hours behind my family back in Nova Scotia. Mexico doesn't do the time change until next month...


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Ugh. I hate this time of year, perhaps even more than you folks... since it will now put me three hours behind my family back in Nova Scotia. Mexico doesn't do the time change until next month...


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, according to the Weather Network, all your snow will be gone by this time next week. Lucky you .............


----------



## SINC

Marc, it would take a month of daily plus 10 temps to melt all the snow here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, it would take a month of daily plus 10 temps to melt all the snow here.


Wow. These sorts of temps would cut our snow down by half in just a week. Still, if you folks can't use the sun and warm temps, send them our way. 

Edmonton, AB - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

The thing is, the frost is at least four feet deep into the ground here. It makes the melt take weeks to complete.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> Ugh. I hate this time of year, perhaps even more than you folks... since it will now put me three hours behind my family back in Nova Scotia. Mexico doesn't do the time change until next month...



I couldn't believe the different number of time zones that Mexico has and I have to double check each year my wife joins her sister in her Mazatlan condo to find out what time it is there and when to Skype her.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The thing is, the frost is at least four feet deep into the ground here. It makes the melt take weeks to complete.



Thank God we don't get those super cold temps here or for such an extended time as we just recently discovered when they put in the water connection to our property 18 years ago, the main is about 8' deep, but the shutoff and meter at our property line is barely a foot deep.

Pretty stupidly shallow to prevent any freeze up, even for our climate, and no reason to have done so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The thing is, the frost is at least four feet deep into the ground here. It makes the melt take weeks to complete.


Frost in the ground is one thing, but how deep is your snow above the ground level?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thank God we don't get those super cold temps here or for such an extended time as we just recently discovered when they put in the water connection to our property 18 years ago, the main is about 8' deep, but the shutoff and meter at our property line is barely a foot deep.
> 
> Pretty stupidly shallow to prevent any freeze up, even for our climate, and no reason to have done so.


We usually don't get deep frosts into the ground since by the really cold temps there are already two feet of snow on the ground. I would hate to have to get to our shutoff valve, since it is only about two feet down, but under just over four feet of snow.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Not as cold today and no snow.....first time in a few days. How is everyone doing as I haven't been here for a while....?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Frost in the ground is one thing, but how deep is your snow above the ground level?


The snow that is on lawns without being shovelled upon is three feet deep and very compacted from a series of mini melts in January. Piles along the street are six feet high and compacted from shovelling onto them all winter. While the air temp may be well above zero, the temp at ground level remains at freezing or below and takes a good long while to thaw as the frost rises to ground level over many weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Not as cold today and no snow.....first time in a few days. How is everyone doing as I haven't been here for a while....?


Afternoon, Rp. Glad to see you back here in The Shang.

How goes Life and your lit review??????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The snow that is on lawns without being shovelled upon is three feet deep and very compacted from a series of mini melts in January. Piles along the street are six feet high and compacted from shovelling onto them all winter. While the air temp may be well above zero, the temp at ground level remains at freezing or below and takes a good long while to thaw as the frost rises to ground level over many weeks.


Just about the same here, Don. Our front lawn has about 3-4 feet of snow on in depending upon where I used the snow blower to throw the drive way snow, and our mounds are also about 6 feet high. I can't recall if our ground was frozen solid after the rain in January, so all this could be sitting on top of crocus that are ready to come forth once again. Guess we shall know in June.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Glad to see you back here in The Shang.
> 
> How goes Life and your lit review??????


Hi Marc, been really busy with classes. I now have 7 students I assist, as well as support 4 levels...so I really haven't looked at my Lit for a while.... I fact I was thinking of changing disciplines, but maybe I will snap out of it after this break. If I am almost there maybe some self rear end booting would be helpful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, been really busy with classes. I now have 7 students I assist, as well as support 4 levels...so I really haven't looked at my Lit for a while.... I fact I was thinking of changing disciplines, but maybe I will snap out of it after this break. If I am almost there maybe some self rear end booting would be helpful.


Changing disciplines???? Finish your masters in this area and then move on to another area if you want for a Ph.D. Some "self rear end booting" might help, or we could send over a doxie that loves to watch over her owner and make sure he gets his work done (this is Bridget and Theo).


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Snow is about to fall so I have to get up early to clear the paths for the doxies. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for Sunday Brunch. Any special requests?


----------



## SINC

I went to bed early and got a full nine hours sleep, so the time change does not feel too bad this morning. Check out the SAP video and tell see if you would like to have been aboard this plane.

I think some scrambled eggs, toast and a glass of OJ would be perfect this morning, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Some scrambled eggs, toast and a glass of OJ coming right up. That plane certainly had good shock absorbers.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTO3Q0HgTfo&list=UUqEobfdxKqbf7X-cUh9Ul0Q[/ame]

Colton O'Shea from Nova Scotia won the Junior Handling Championship at Crufts in England. He was the boy who showed Gracie at Westminster in NYC back in 2011.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some 4PM High Tea. Maybe we can coax Sonal out of hiding with some Sonal Special? We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some 4PM High Tea. Maybe we can coax Sonal out of hiding with some Sonal Special? We shall see.


Sure, I would love a nice big cup of Sonal Special, please and thanks! 

(Marc: the thing about fishing, is that you might actually catch a fish!)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sure, I would love a nice big cup of Sonal Special, please and thanks!
> 
> (Marc: the thing about fishing, is that you might actually catch a fish!)


Afternoon, Kim. Tea coming right up. How is Life treating you these days? Seems like Spring has come to Calgary today and for the rest of next week. Kudos.

The only finishing we can do here is ice fishing, since temps are plunging once again down below -20C with the wind chill for the next few days.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Tea coming right up. How is Life treating you these days? Seems like Spring has come to Calgary today and for the rest of next week. Kudos.
> 
> The only finishing we can do here is ice fishing, since temps are plunging once again down below -20C with the wind chill for the next few days.


Yes, the weather girl stated that western Canada was enjoying the effects of a "pineapple express" from, where else? Hawaii. Now, if it just came with some coconut milk and rum, I could supply the umbrella! 

I've been having a bit of a rough week. The highlights were that I believe I've totaled my favorite vehicle (I'm fine, it was a slow motion crunch). In addition, I got to experience my first root canal, plus another 4+ hours in the dentist chair trying but failing to get freezing to take, so I have yet another root canal to look forward to in a couple of weeks. Sheesh.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, the weather girl stated that western Canada was enjoying the effects of a "pineapple express" from, where else? Hawaii. Now, if it just came with some coconut milk and rum, I could supply the umbrella!
> 
> I've been having a bit of a rough week. The highlights were that I believe I've totaled my favorite vehicle (I'm fine, it was a slow motion crunch). In addition, I got to experience my first root canal, plus another 4+ hours in the dentist chair trying but failing to get freezing to take, so I have yet another root canal to look forward to in a couple of weeks. Sheesh.


Glad to hear of your early Spring ................. sorry to hear about your car and dental work. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

1930: Rare Footage Of Helen Keller Speaking With The Help Of Anne Sullivan. [VIDEO]

Don, some SAP material? An amazing feat from an amazing pair of persons.


----------



## SINC

Interesting indeed and duly filed for a SAP appearance in future, merci sir.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting indeed and duly filed for a SAP appearance in future, merci sir.


No problem. Thought you might like this one.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine. SAP is up for you early rises with some new funny one liners, 5 Mistakes every dog owner makes and if you love the song Amazing Grace the rendition on our video today is very different. Haunting even as it is play high in the alps on a pan flute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I am up and about now. I shall check out those mistakes that dog owners make .............. as well as the pan flute, which I love, and Amazing Grace, which I also love.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and get some breakfast to start you on your way today. However, first, some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you may also find this very interesting as well:

Live From Space Second Screen | National Geographic Channel


----------



## Dr.G.

The very first website - 9 website pioneers - CNNMoney

You might find this interesting as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore." - Christopher Columbus


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Finally some Windsor like weather .....+10 today! Looking to book our vacation ...maybe a cruise. This year will be our 40th anniversary so I guess we should "do it up " proud. Marc, is it March Break for you or are you grading? 

Don I found a great "app" in the Ap Store, it is pictures and stories from Reuters.....some great shots there.....and it is free!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Finally some Windsor like weather .....+10 today! Looking to book our vacation ...maybe a cruise. This year will be our 40th anniversary so I guess we should "do it up " proud. Marc, is it March Break for you or are you grading?
> 
> Don I found a great "app" in the Ap Store, it is pictures and stories from Reuters.....some great shots there.....and it is free!


Afternoon, Rp. Glad to hear you are getting some good weather. -6C here and more snow. 

We have a March break, but since my students are grad students, most of whom are out there in the real world teaching, once they get a break they use it to post their assignments. Thus, no break for me.

Where are you going on your cruise?


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the heads up Rp, I will check it out.

On another note, just a doxie cheering on his favourite player to run:


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we are thinking Europe.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don that app is called Wider Image.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for the heads up Rp, I will check it out.
> 
> On another note, just a doxie cheering on his favourite player to run:


Good one, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we are thinking Europe.


Cool. A cruise across the Atlantic, or just the river cruises of the major cities?


----------



## Rps

I hope to do the across the Atlantic trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I hope to do the across the Atlantic trip.


Bon voyage, Rp. From where will you be departing? Each year, on the 15th of April, there is a boat tour of the Titanic sinking site leaving from St. John's Harbor. It turns around and comes back for home-port rather than try to make it to England.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a busy morning so I put the coffee on for those who rise early today. Today on SAP, a Touch of Dutch from Edmonton's Muttart Conservatory, a taking beaver near the U.S.-Canadian border in our video and 'We Should Quit Tossing Fish Heads And Eat 'Em Up'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall start breakfast for the other early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just noticed ............. we must have passed 8 million views in The Shang overnight. Kudos to all of us for making this thread a group of people come to read, even if not to post. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202254911866695

Don, some possible SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Emergency alert: Alberta warm-up increases risk of overland flooding - The Weather Network

Don, too bad you don't live in Edmonton................... their snow is just about all gone.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I just came from Edmonton and there is as much snow there in residential areas as there is here in St. Albert.

I was at the West Ed Apple store with my new MBP which has been a nightmare ever since I got it. Finally today, Apple agreed to replace it and ordered a new model for me which should be here in about a week to 10 days.

I showed them logs of my test this morning where my i5 Mini with a standard HD completed a copy task in 13 min on a 17 GB file. The identical file on the i7 MBP with a SSD HD took 47 minutes.

Sad performance for a nearly $4 grand laptop.

Thank goodness I spent an extra grand and got a new Mini too or I would be hooped to maintain SAP. It will do the hard work for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I just came from Edmonton and there is as much snow there in residential areas as there is here in St. Albert.
> 
> I was at the West Ed Apple store with my new MBP which has been a nightmare ever since I got it. Finally today, Apple agreed to replace it and ordered a new model for me which should be here in about a week to 10 days.
> 
> I showed them logs of my test this morning where my i5 Mini with a standard HD completed a copy task in 13 min on a 17 GB file. The identical file on the i& MBP with a SSD HD took 47 minutes.
> 
> Sad performance for a nearly $4 grand laptop.
> 
> Thank goodness I spent an extra grand and got a new Mini too or I would be hooped to maintain SAP. It will do the hard work for now.


Good to hear that you snow will be gone by next week ............. sad to hear about your MBP. Good for Apple and a replacement. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear that you snow will be gone by next week ............. sad to hear about your MBP. Good for Apple and a replacement. :clap:


There is no way the snow will be gone in a week Marc, try three weeks, this after a sold week of melt to date:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have about four times that ........... with more to come, but with a week of your sun and temps, we would be mostly down to only a couple of feet. I guess your nights are cold to harden the melt and make it slow going.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun here is at least starting to melt the layer of snow/ice on the road ............


----------



## Dr.G.

See amazing trick golf shot - CNN.com Video

Don, some SAP golf material???


----------



## SINC

Got it already, thanks Marc, but in gif form for the daily gif file one day soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got it already, thanks Marc, but in gif form for the daily gif file one day soon.


Good. Quite the shot. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Marc, I just came from Edmonton and there is as much snow there in residential areas as there is here in St. Albert.
> 
> I was at the West Ed Apple store with my new MBP which has been a nightmare ever since I got it. Finally today, Apple agreed to replace it and ordered a new model for me which should be here in about a week to 10 days.
> 
> I showed them logs of my test this morning where my i5 Mini with a standard HD completed a copy task in 13 min on a 17 GB file. The identical file on the i& MBP with a SSD HD took 47 minutes.
> 
> Sad performance for a nearly $4 grand laptop.
> 
> Thank goodness I spent an extra grand and got a new Mini too or I would be hooped to maintain SAP. It will do the hard work for now.



That's bad news, about the MBPro that is.

At least a replacement is part of the plan, and let's hope it works better.

Anyone know what the problem might have been??


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Patrick. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That's bad news, about the MBPro that is.
> 
> At least a replacement is part of the plan, and let's hope it works better.
> 
> Anyone know what the problem might have been??


Yep, the logic board is defective.

Seems to me if I recall right, Tim had the same issue with his MBP which was also replaced.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a sleepless night has me up early and SAP done for the day. DO NOT miss the video today, it will astound you and that is all I will tell you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a sleepless night has me up early and SAP done for the day. DO NOT miss the video today, it will astound you and that is all I will tell you.


Morning, Don. Will check our SAP once I finish the morning shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just finished my second round of shoveling. The forecast called for 2-4cm of snow to fall ............ but we have had well over 15cm and it is still coming down quite hard. So, I am now ready to make our OtHD Breakfast for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

Tradewinds Realty in Lunenburg, Nova Scotia, set up a nice little web cam to show part of the harbor front and the local golf course in the distance (over shoot the 9th hole and your ball rolls all the way down to the harbor). The folks in Lunenburg have told Deborah that they feel they have had a rough winter, with just over 4 feet of snow this winter (today's rain should wash most of it away). I told Deborah to tell anyone in Lunenburg that asks that by noon we shall have gotten over 17 feet of snow this winter here in St.John's. Just one more reason why we are moving there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was an amazing human shadow video clip. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that was an amazing human shadow video clip. :clap::clap:


Morning Marc, that's why I didn't want anyone to miss it. It was so well done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally stopped snow. All in all, about 20cm of fresh snow feel over the past ten hours. Out comes the snowblower once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that's why I didn't want anyone to miss it. It was so well done.


Amazing the shapes the human body can take.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM. Anyone care for some freshly brewed tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Has anyone heard anything from Caman, Kim (aka Java Queen), Mohan, Jeanne, et al, who have been MIA for some weeks/months now?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, a sleepless night has me up early and SAP done for the day. DO NOT miss the video today, it will astound you and that is all I will tell you.


And very well done I must say, thanks.

Sorry to hear you suffered a sleepless night, they are a bummer.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Really? Pet photography?' Edmonton duo stake their careers on it - The Globe and Mail

Don, some local news for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early today. My body aches from all of the shoveling and snow blowing I have done today. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way too early for breakfast, but I have to take Deborah to the airport in an hour or so, and thus, the coffee is brewing as I write.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I wondered why you were up so early, now I understand. Another video today that you will not soon forget and will lift your spirits on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I wondered why you were up so early, now I understand. Another video today that you will not soon forget and will lift your spirits on SAP.


A great video clip, Don. Very inspiring. Had to watch it twice. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkDvqQKGgDA&feature=youtu.be

This is how we are feeling these days here in NL.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This is how we are feeling these days here in NL.


So:


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy penguins in St. Albert as the end of winter is in sight .................. no such luck here in St. John's .............. we can't even give it away .................. and the "ark" is being built to evacuate the animals ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Took a break from grading and opened up a window to let some of the fresh air and +8.5C temps come into the house. By late tomorrow night it shall be -13C, so this is a bit of a break from Winter.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Took a break from grading and opened up a window to let some of the fresh air and +8.5C temps come into the house. By late tomorrow night it shall be -13C, so this is a bit of a break from Winter.


Good to hear you were able to get a break from the winter stuff today!! Bet it felt some good, eh!!


----------



## friend

Dear friends.

I hope ye are well.
Sorry for not popping in, as I intended to do.
And for just giving a wee update now.

It's not going that well for Tina and I.
Time will tell, but ....

Working hard at my web design course and on my one man show performance
that I hope to have on the road for the autumn.
I'll pop in again as soon as I can. 
But for now: Arrivederci. 
Live well and prosper.


----------



## Dr.G.

friend said:


> Dear friends.
> 
> I hope ye are well.
> Sorry for not popping in, as I intended to do.
> And for just giving a wee update now.
> 
> It's not going that well for Tina and I.
> Time will tell, but ....
> 
> Working hard at my web design course and on my one man show performance
> that I hope to have on the road for the autumn.
> I'll pop in again as soon as I can.
> But for now: Arrivederci.
> Live well and prosper.


Evening, Caman. Sorry to hear about Tina, but good to hear about your course and your show. Let us know more about this performance.

Star Trek's ‘Vulcan Salute' Has a Fascinating Jewish Origin | Israel Video Network


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good to hear you were able to get a break from the winter stuff today!! Bet it felt some good, eh!!


It did. It actually hit +10C today .......... but it is going down to -13C tomorrow night. What a turn around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It did. It actually hit +10C today .......... but it is going down to -13C tomorrow night. What a turn around.



And from what it showed on our CTV news this evening you're going to get hit big time with the snow, wind and storm that was passing through the NE States.

Just brutal and the screams of "uncle, uncle" seem to just disappear into Nature's wind.

PS: Don't open your windows for a breath of fresh air - at least until your next storm passes.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And from what it showed on our CTV news this evening you're going to get hit big time with the snow, wind and storm that was passing through the NE States.
> 
> Just brutal and the screams of "uncle, uncle" seem to just disappear into Nature's wind.
> 
> PS: Don't open your windows for a breath of fresh air - at least until your next storm passes.


Yes, Patrick, more snow and cold temps coming tonight and into the weekend.  Still, woke up to the sound of trains going past the house ............ but when I looked outside it was just the wind .......... and +7C temps. We don't yell "uncle" until after May 24th. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too early for coffee or breakfast, so I am going to go back to bed and get a bit more sleep. Later ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to make some TGIF Breakfast ............. but first, some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sending out a kind word/thought to all of you ........... those present/missing/departed. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, time for a coffee indeed. Lutheran Airlines? Really? Yep, today on the SAP video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, time for a coffee indeed. Lutheran Airlines? Really? Yep, today on the SAP video.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Off to the dentist now, so shall check out SAP later.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Off to the dentist now, so shall check out SAP later.


Forgot to mention the daily gif, a dog doing the backstroke.


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning.

I'm looking for a quote that I know someone here uses as a signature line but I can't find it. It's in better language but sort of means "if you see something wrong and don't act, you deserve what you get" - anybody know what I'm talking about?

Our snow is rapidly disappearing and today looks like it might be another really nice day.

Hope you guys are all doing well

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm looking for a quote that I know someone here uses as a signature line but I can't find it. It's in better language but sort of means "if you see something wrong and don't act, you deserve what you get" - anybody know what I'm talking about?
> 
> Our snow is rapidly disappearing and today looks like it might be another really nice day.
> 
> Hope you guys are all doing well
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Afternoon, Margaret. Not sure if these help.

"The price of apathy toward public affairs, is to be ruled by evil men." Plato

"Those who cannot remember the past, are condemned to repeat it." George Santayana


----------



## Dr.G.

Marcel Marceau, who died in the Fall of 2007, was a French mime and famous for his stage persona as "Bip the Clown". He owned a dachshund, who was just elected a member of the Academy of Fine Arts in Berlin. Seems like the doixe was able to do Marcel Marceau's famous "man in a glass box" routine. :clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm looking for a quote that I know someone here uses as a signature line but I can't find it. It's in better language but sort of means "if you see something wrong and don't act, you deserve what you get" - anybody know what I'm talking about?
> ...
> Hope you guys are all doing well
> 
> Take care, Margaret



Not exactly what you're looking for I don't think, but would this do?

"The minute you settle for less than you deserve, you get even less than you settled for." —Maureen Dowd

Or maybe try Googling some of the Ruskin quotes. It seems that would be typical.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Patrick. How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Friday to one and all. Since I don't have to drive today, I am going to treat myself to a glass or two of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Dr.G.

Can Your Pet Dog Help Your Child Do Better in School?

A unique idea. I did something like this with Stephen when he was little and our Old English Sheepdog, Annie.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Patrick. How are you feeling these days?


Doing well thanks Marc and attending to a few small projects. Mostly Mac related however to the chagrin of my wife.





Dr.G. said:


> Happy Friday to one and all. Since I don't have to drive today, I am going to treat myself to a glass or two of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum. Anyone care to join me?


I'd love to join you Marc but I promised my Drs, wife and myself to restrict myself to two glasses of red dry wine/day. A bit of a bummer at times...

I wonder if that nice stable crystal beer glass I have would qualify as a wine glass???


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> .... I'd love to join you Marc but I promised my Drs, wife and myself to restrict myself to two glasses of red dry wine/day. A bit of a bummer at times...


Patrick ... I'm working on that as well!!!


----------



## johnp

"As Falls Wichita, So Falls Wichita Falls"
Listening to some 'jazz-fusion' music from the (not too distant) past ... and it seems to hit the spot this afternoon!!
Pat Metheny : Pat Metheny: Music: As Falls Wichita, So Falls Wichita Falls

Wow, it's been a while since I listened to this one -- not to mention the many others I have of Pat Metheny's music.

Any others out there that enjoy his earlier recordings!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> "As Falls Wichita, So Falls Wichita Falls"
> Listening to some 'jazz-fusion' music from the (not too distant) past ... and it seems to hit the spot this afternoon!!
> Pat Metheny : Pat Metheny: Music: As Falls Wichita, So Falls Wichita Falls
> 
> Wow, it's been a while since I listened to this one -- not to mention the many others I have of Pat Metheny's music.
> 
> Any others out there that enjoy his earlier recordings!!



I'm not familiar with that music at all John which isn't too surprising, but the sample at that site wasn't very useful so I tried google and got:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrmZPbIUat8[/ame]

A much better track and sample.

PS: If you don't have a copy you can use "YouTube to MP3" and it will add it right into your iTunes.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for the note and suggestion John and I just tried another selection which I enjoyed, especially if you like steam trains as much as I do:

PAT METHENY GROUP - Last Train Home (Railway Version)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmJdCpEPIWs


----------



## johnp

Patrick the title song (As Falls Wichita .... ) on the cd is 20+ minutes in length. The YouTube thing is a 'taste'.

I first met/experienced Pat Metheny, in sound, not in person, at a record store in Ottawa back in the early-80's. The cd playiing in that store when I was browsing really caught my attention ... I asked the clerk - "who is that?" He told me it was Pat Metheny and 'Offramp' ... I bought it, and I was 'hooked'. When I returned to Ottawa, I did good with many of Metheny's earlier recordings, and then added several newer ones along the way.

So much music tucked away, to be played and enjoyed another day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Doing well thanks Marc and attending to a few small projects. Mostly Mac related however to the chagrin of my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to join you Marc but I promised my Drs, wife and myself to restrict myself to two glasses of red dry wine/day. A bit of a bummer at times...
> 
> I wonder if that nice stable crystal beer glass I have would qualify as a wine glass???


Good to hear, Patrick. Actually, my son took the last of the Capt. M's rum, so I had some heart-friendly red wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and some nice moon beams from the western skies coming through my window.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mQZqKLiMIg&feature=youtu.be

A unique idea.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, saw that video in the weather thread. Today on SAP, the Elvis impersonator kid from Quebec appears on the Ellen Show in our video, you can't fix stupid and an artificial egg made from plants. Might they eliminate those runny yolks you do not care for?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, saw that video in the weather thread. Today on SAP, the Elvis impersonator kid from Quebec appears on the Ellen Show in our video, you can't fix stupid and an artificial egg made from plants. Might they eliminate those runny yolks you do not care for?


Afternoon, Don. Wonder how those eggs are when scrambled? I am a fussy eater of scrambled eggs .......... not too runny and not too dry.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. Wonder how those eggs are when scrambled? I am a fussy eater of scrambled eggs .......... not too runny and not too dry.



Not to worry - at least not yet Marc, as they haven't figured out how to create any decent scrambled eggs.

PS: A hint from the wife of a large local egg producer for light fluffier scrambled eggs and omelettes is to add a pinch of creme of tartar and a tablespoon of ICE COLD water for each egg used and then whip them up.

I works for me.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Not to worry - at least not yet Marc, as they haven't figured out how to create any decent scrambled eggs. PS: A hint from the wife of a large local egg producer for light fluffier scrambled eggs and omelettes is to add a pinch of creme of tartar and a tablespoon of ICE COLD water for each egg used and then whip them up. I works for me.


I like to add some (plain) yogurt ... instead of milk or water, etc. And I'm very fussy when it comes to scrambled as well ... I like them done well, but just before they turn too dry. And no whites showing!!
Water added when doing omelettes.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not to worry - at least not yet Marc, as they haven't figured out how to create any decent scrambled eggs.
> 
> PS: A hint from the wife of a large local egg producer for light fluffier scrambled eggs and omelettes is to add a pinch of creme of tartar and a tablespoon of ICE COLD water for each egg used and then whip them up.
> 
> I works for me.


It works for us as well, Patrick. The cold water and a bit of almond milk makes them very fluffy.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I like to add some (plain) yogurt ... instead of milk or water, etc. And I'm very fussy when it comes to scrambled as well ... I like them done well, but just before they turn too dry. And no whites showing!!
> Water added when doing omelettes.


Interesting, John. I shall have to try the yogurt tomorrow morning. All we have in plain yogurt is Greek Yogurt. Might that work?

How is Jean today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, John. I shall have to try the yogurt tomorrow morning. All we have in plain yogurt is Greek Yogurt. Might that work? How is Jean today?


We just use a plain (labelled 'natural') yogurt ... haven't tried the 'Greek yogurts', but suspect they would be perfectly fine. We like the flavour the yogurt seems to provide. But I do know that cold water is much better than using milk if you do not want eggs to stick, et al. Especially for omelettes, and the like. 

Jean's fine ... presently having a bit of an afternoon nap, after our morning activities (dim sum, some shopping, and the like, and our first balcony break). The phone just rang ... seems the daughter just called and woke her!! It's hard to get a 'break' from the phone at times!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We just use a plain (labelled 'natural') yogurt ... haven't tried the 'Greek yogurts', but suspect they would be perfectly fine. We like the flavour the yogurt seems to provide. But I do know that cold water is much better than using milk if you do not want eggs to stick, et al. Especially for omelettes, and the like.
> 
> Jean's fine ... presently having a bit of an afternoon nap, after our morning activities (dim sum, some shopping, and the like, and our first balcony break). The phone just rang ... seems the daughter just called and woke her!! It's hard to get a 'break' from the phone at times!!


Thanks for the info, John. Personally, I just unplug the phone if I don't want to be disturbed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Out back with the doxies a little while ago. Even with the moon nearly full the sky is so clear that you could see hundreds of stars. So, it's a good time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> We just use a plain (labelled 'natural') yogurt ... haven't tried the 'Greek yogurts', but suspect they would be perfectly fine. We like the flavour the yogurt seems to provide. But I do know that cold water is much better than using milk if you do not want eggs to stick, et al. Especially for omelettes, and the like.
> ...



I don't know about substituting Greek Yogurt as they remove about 3/4 of the normal yogurt's ingredients.

As nice and creamy as the "Greek Yogurt" can be, we tend to avoid it due to the waste and it's polluting nature of it's acid whey byproducts etc. that is having to be stored with no real disposal alternative at present.

As they say... "...three to four ounces of milk produces only one ounce of the creamy snack, and what’s left becomes acid whey, “ a thin, runny waste product” too toxic to dump because whey decomposition could potentially turn waterways into aquatic-life-destroying “dead seas.” "


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't know about substituting Greek Yogurt as they remove about 3/4 of the normal yogurt's ingredients.
> 
> As nice and creamy as the "Greek Yogurt" can be, we tend to avoid it due to the waste and it's polluting nature of it's acid whey byproducts etc. that is having to be stored with no real disposal alternative at present.
> 
> As they say... "...three to four ounces of milk produces only one ounce of the creamy snack, and what’s left becomes acid whey, “ a thin, runny waste product” too toxic to dump because whey decomposition could potentially turn waterways into aquatic-life-destroying “dead seas.” "


Interesting. I like the stirred yogurt, but Deborah likes the thicker Greek style yogurt.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I don't know about substituting Greek Yogurt as they remove about 3/4 of the normal yogurt's ingredients.
> 
> As nice and creamy as the "Greek Yogurt" can be, we tend to avoid it due to the waste and it's polluting nature of it's acid whey byproducts etc. that is having to be stored with no real disposal alternative at present.
> 
> As they say... "...three to four ounces of milk produces only one ounce of the creamy snack, and what’s left becomes acid whey, “ a thin, runny waste product” too toxic to dump because whey decomposition could potentially turn waterways into aquatic-life-destroying “dead seas.” "


Funny how opinions differ on Greek yogurt. When I had my large intestine infection last year, both my doctor and the dietician at the local hospital advised me to consume Greek Yogurt daily. The reason I was told, is that it is much richer and contains more of the 'good bacteria' that helps to maintain a healthy level in the digestive system.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Funny how opinions differ on Greek yogurt. When I had my large intestine infection last year, both my doctor and the dietician at the local hospital advised me to consume Greek Yogurt daily. The reason I was told, is that it is much richer and contains more of the 'good bacteria' that helps to maintain a healthy level in the digestive system.


More interesting facts about Greek yogurt. Thanks for this info.


----------



## SINC

Whatever you do, don't miss today's video on SAP. It's called Wildlife In 4K (Ultra HD)

"This is some footage captured while in Myanmar. It didn't make it to the first cut but we figured it was worth posting for everyone to enjoy."

You won't likely see anything as clear as this for a long while, take it to full screen and enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise, with the sun rising just above Signal Hill, which is nearly due east from where I currently sit. Thus, the Spring Equinox must be near (March 20th). Of course, real Spring is a couple of months away until all the snow melts. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I have some freshly brewed coffee ready for anyone up at this hour.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I shall indeed grab a coffee as I work at composing tomorrow's issue, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I shall indeed grab a coffee as I work at composing tomorrow's issue, merci.


Morning, Don. Coming right up. I am on SAP right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Whatever you do, don't miss today's video on SAP. It's called Wildlife In 4K (Ultra HD)
> 
> "This is some footage captured while in Myanmar. It didn't make it to the first cut but we figured it was worth posting for everyone to enjoy."
> 
> You won't likely see anything as clear as this for a long while, take it to full screen and enjoy.


Amazing wildlife video clips, Don. I also really liked the notes from the children. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow going today here in The Shang. I have a feeling that I might be drinking the 4PM High Tea all alone today. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Slow going today here in The Shang. I have a feeling that I might be drinking the 4PM High Tea all alone today. We shall see.


I'll join you Marc ... I'm presently starting some prep's for a soup today, and a tea break would be enjoyed -- thanks for the offer!!

Doing a congee (rice) soup -- first try at such. Had some at the Chinese restaurant on Saturday, and thought I'd give it a try. It's not too dificult to boil rice, and I have some stock on hand, a few veggies & pork to add.


----------



## SINC

Ah, I am doing my St. Paddy's thing. Got out the croc pot, coarsely chopped up celery, carrot and potatoes as well as quartered a couple of medium onions and tossed in two bay leaves. Then I threw two halves of corned beef brisket on top of the veggies, quartered a small head of cabbage and laid it across the top of the beef. then dumped a whole can of dark beer over it and turned the crockpot on high at 11. Should be ready for supper at 6:00. Yummers!


----------



## johnp

Sounds good Don ... I can almost smell the wonderful aroma's from here!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I'll join you Marc ... I'm presently starting some prep's for a soup today, and a tea break would be enjoyed -- thanks for the offer!!
> 
> Doing a congee (rice) soup -- first try at such. Had some at the Chinese restaurant on Saturday, and thought I'd give it a try. It's not too dificult to boil rice, and I have some stock on hand, a few veggies & pork to add.


Afternoon, John. Sounds like a fine soup.

My son took me to a Mongolian restaurant this afternoon. Very interesting food.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, I am doing my St. Paddy's thing. Got out the croc pot, coarsely chopped up celery, carrot and potatoes as well as quartered a couple of medium onions and tossed in two bay leaves. Then I threw two halves of corned beef brisket on top of the veggies, quartered a small head of cabbage and laid it across the top of the beef. then dumped a whole can of dark beer over it and turned the crockpot on high at 11. Should be ready for supper at 6:00. Yummers!


Sounds great, Don. :clap:


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Sounds good Don ... I can almost smell the wonderful aroma's from here!!!


Just checked the pot and had to turn it down to low, things are going much faster than I expected.. The smell is drying us crazy though. I canardly wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just checked the pot and had to turn it down to low, things are going much faster than I expected.. The smell is drying us crazy though. I canardly wait.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ..... My son took me to a Mongolian restaurant this afternoon. Very interesting food.


I've never tried such Marc ... but do know we have such here. Will have to read a little about what to expect.

I've got my (initial) soup makings on-the-go now -- the rice has to cook (in the water & broth) for 1-2 hours, to an almost porridge -- I've added some diced carrot, celery, zucchini, garlic, and ginger ... all of which will mostly dissolve over time and add to the flavour. The meat (some already cooked leftovers) will go into the mix a little later.

If this works, we'll try it the next time using fresh chicken -- and it, and the rice will boiled together, thus, providing a stock in the process.

It's a good day for soup ... so hoping this will work for us today.


----------



## johnp

Marc ... thanks for the link in your post on "How's The Weather" .... Jean's kind of music, and she really enjoyed listening to it.

We're presently listening to some Barbara Dane and The Chambers Brothers ... fond memories for me of the times I saw Barbara Dane in person back in the 60's. Some wonderful vocal harmonies of some standards, and 'statements' of the day. 

Smithsonian Folkways - Barbara Dane and the Chambers Brothers - Barbara Dane and the Chambers Brothers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvo0FEZc12I]Barbara Dane And The Chambers Brothers - You Just Can't Make It By Yourself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I watched Safe House with Denzel Washington last night. The level of violence in today's movies astounds me. So much blood and gore that is not really necessary to tell the tale.

Today on SAP a video on how to tell if you are shopping in Texas, a silly little box on the daily gif and 'Structures Constructed The 400C Surface Of Mercury?'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Have to agree with you on the level of violence in some movies today.

Will check out SAP a bit later today. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast and coffee. Anyone for some green eggs and ham .......... Sam I am??


----------



## SINC

Your morning smile!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I've never tried such Marc ... but do know we have such here. Will have to read a little about what to expect.
> 
> I've got my (initial) soup makings on-the-go now -- the rice has to cook (in the water & broth) for 1-2 hours, to an almost porridge -- I've added some diced carrot, celery, zucchini, garlic, and ginger ... all of which will mostly dissolve over time and add to the flavour. The meat (some already cooked leftovers) will go into the mix a little later.
> 
> If this works, we'll try it the next time using fresh chicken -- and it, and the rice will boiled together, thus, providing a stock in the process.
> 
> It's a good day for soup ... so hoping this will work for us today.


It was very good, John, with a unique blend of spices.

The soup sounds great.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... thanks for the link in your post on "How's The Weather" .... Jean's kind of music, and she really enjoyed listening to it.
> 
> We're presently listening to some Barbara Dane and The Chambers Brothers ... fond memories for me of the times I saw Barbara Dane in person back in the 60's. Some wonderful vocal harmonies of some standards, and 'statements' of the day.
> 
> Smithsonian Folkways - Barbara Dane and the Chambers Brothers - Barbara Dane and the Chambers Brothers
> 
> Barbara Dane And The Chambers Brothers - You Just Can't Make It By Yourself - YouTube


Interesting. Weather wise, all is OK today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Your morning smile!


Good one, Don. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Don. :lmao::lmao:


Try this one:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Try this one:


Good one ........ :lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Happy St. Patricks Day to all.

My Calendar tells me it's an official holiday - but only in Newfoundland and Labrador it says. Pity.

Maybe my name has something to do with its name and my mother's Patricia name and I enjoyed a nice 73rd birthday yesterday. Man time goes by fast when one gets older, just like my father warned me.

As for all the crappy movies that seem to keep getting created, my solution is easy - I just don't even bother wasting my time watching any of them. Simple.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Happy St. Patricks Day to all.
> 
> My Calendar tells me it's an official holiday - but only in Newfoundland and Labrador it says. Pity.
> 
> Maybe my name has something to do with its name and my mother's Patricia name and I enjoyed a nice 73rd birthday yesterday. Man time goes by fast when one gets older, just like my father warned me.
> 
> As for all the crappy movies that seem to keep getting created, my solution is easy - I just don't even bother wasting my time watching any of them. Simple.


Yes, it is a provincial holiday here. I first came to St. John's for my MUN interview on March 17th, 1977. Wondered where everyone was, since I did not know it was a holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Muppets version of Danny Boy reaches over 10 million views!

I love "Danny Boy" when sung well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moment in time: March 17, 1912 -- Antarctic hero's famous last words recorded 

It was a triumph of English understatement. "I am just going outside and may be some time," said Capt. Lawrence Oates, as recorded in Robert Scott's diary of their Antarctic expedition's final days. They'd reached the South Pole on foot two months before, only to discover that Norwegian explorer Roald Amundsen had beaten them to it. The 1,300-kilometre return trip became a death march of hunger, exhaustion and unbearable cold until all that remained was heroism. Oates could barely walk. Suffering from frostbite, gangrene and scurvy, the 31-year-old soldier begged his three companions to let him freeze in his reindeer-skin sleeping bag. They refused. The next morning, the terse Old Etonian solved their dilemma and created the British Empire's noblest exit line by stepping into the -40 blizzard just as if he were popping out to the pub. -- John Allemang

A brave man .............. and it makes me respect the people of SK even more for what they put up with each winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a great sunrise. Now, sunshine is pouring through the windows. So, time to make some breakfast and coffee for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good. Do people speed on your street? Today's SAP video has the solution as well as a stunning Daily GIF of a hovering hummingbird and the wisdom of Phyllis Diller.


----------



## SINC

Some good advice for the day:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Some good advice for the day:


Good one, Don. :clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rick Mercer Mocks Our Excitement About Warm Weather (VIDEO)


----------



## Dr.G.

First Ever Aerial Footage of Uncontacted Amazon Tribe | Re Shareable TVRe Shareable TV

Amazing and very touching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet Mama Dog Interacting With A Beautiful Child with Down Syndrome | Re Shareable TVRe Shareable TV

Dare you not to shed a tear or two at the end.


----------



## johnp

St. Albert named best place to live in Canada by MoneySense magazine ... 

" ..... and while its winters can be skin-splittingly cold, it’s sunny all year round." 

Don ... this listing is currently being discussed on a local radio talk show here. 
St. Albert named best place to live in Canada by MoneySense magazine | Edmonton Journal

More re: the listings here:
2 Alberta cities ranked best places to live in Canada: MoneySense | CityNews


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> St. Albert named best place to live in Canada by MoneySense magazine ...
> 
> " ..... and while its winters can be skin-splittingly cold, it’s sunny all year round."
> 
> Don ... this listing is currently being discussed on a local radio talk show here.
> St. Albert named best place to live in Canada by MoneySense magazine | Edmonton Journal
> 
> More re: the listings here:
> 2 Alberta cities ranked best places to live in Canada: MoneySense | CityNews



It seems they missed looking into the mayor and his clique as the SAP article mentions today. Otherwise they may not have even made the list if he/they had been part of the highlight of the award. 

PS: Hey!!! It seems that we were pretty close with our southern municipality just to the south of us getting #14: Saanich, B.C. But we're even nicer and more pastoral.

Canada's Top 25 Best Places to Live


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems they missed looking into the mayor and his clique as the SAP article mentions today. Otherwise they may not have even made the list if he/they had been part of the highlight of the award.


Well, it's a TO celebration for one and all in Toronto to celebrate having at least 1cm of snow on the ground for 100 days. This is like Moses wandering in the desert for 40 years or Jesus fasted for forty days and nights in the Judaean Desert. It is a wonder how the folks in TO/GTA survived.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. An interesting day on SAP with 50 of the world's most beautiful women in our video, a look at a Japanese granny who knits spheres and the secret to a long life: Strip naked and have a coffee!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I think that I shall serve this morning's coffee fully clothed.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I think that I shall serve this morning's coffee fully clothed.


Marc, you could always borrow my mug.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, you could always borrow my mug.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. An interesting day on SAP with 50 of the world's most beautiful women in our video, a look at a Japanese granny who knits spheres and the secret to a long life: Strip naked and have a coffee!


50 Of The Most Beautiful Women Ever -- I was able to identify 43 out of the 50.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 50 Of The Most Beautiful Women Ever -- I was able to identify 43 out of the 50.


Careful now, that gives away your age!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Careful now, that gives away your age!


Well, most of my incorrect guesses were all modern day actresses.


----------



## johnp

Don .... fond memories (of many good movies) in several of those pretty faces!! Enjoyed seeing the drive-in theatre picture as well ... along with 'real' drive-in restaurants .... many fond memories of them as well. Those really 'were' the days, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don .... fond memories (of many good movies) in several of those pretty faces!! Enjoyed seeing the drive-in theatre picture as well ... along with 'real' drive-in restaurants .... many fond memories of them as well. Those really 'were' the days, eh!!


Afternoon, John. How is Life treating you and Jean today?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. How is Life treating you and Jean today?


Pretty fair Marc. Jean's creating another masterpiece, and I'm plugging away at some travel forum stuff. 
I was out & about a little earlier ... for a walk and then some shopping (checking out the increasing prices of most everything - ugh!!). 
Our sky is starting to clear .... the horizon, at least, is now clear and blue, so hoping to see more as the day goes on (and a break or two out on the balcony).
Hope all's well back your way!!


----------



## Dr.G.

All goes well here, John. Sat out on my back deck in full sunshine and +1C temps as the doxies played out on the snow in the back garden. It is down to just over two feet deep now, so their paws won't be getting muddy until at least early June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

A nice day in Lunenburg, NS, as well ................... except they don't have a great deal of snow around ............... which is another reason why we want to retire there comes the summer.


----------



## SINC

After three weeks of steady melt, we have at least two more weeks of melt to get rid of all the snow, still two feet deep in the back yard. But the 10 day forecast calls for daytime high temps in the -5° to -9° range beginning tomorrow and the melt will stop for those 10 days, so call it another month before all our snow will be gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

I envy you, Don. We have two to three feet of solid ice with more snow for the next two months. Maybe we could see what you have by late May. Such is Life in our last winter here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast. Any requests? Freshly brewed coffee is now ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

A thought on this first day of Spring.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, no spring here as winter is back for us. -20° by tomorrow. Today on SAP an opera breaks out in a London supermarket in our video, 'what did we eat in the fifties?' and 'Is Pee Power Really Possible?'


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no spring here as winter is back for us. -20° by tomorrow. Today on SAP an opera breaks out in a London supermarket in our video, 'what did we eat in the fifties?' and 'Is Pee Power Really Possible?'


Same here, Don, just without the bitterly cold temps. Sleet and hail is forecast for tomorrow, with another 30cm of snow being spread out over three days from Sunday until Tuesday. This may get us close to the 18 foot mark for snow this Winter. It has already been the coldest Winter in 35 years here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

First day of Spring in Alberta:


----------



## Dr.G.

Hard to look at, Don. Guess John and Patrick are going to be the only ones enjoying this first day of Spring. C'est la vie en Canada. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6GNEEi7x4c&sns=em


----------



## OldeBullDust

Interesting!

While watching the news last night of the Alberta Premier quitting, I noted the apparent lack of snow in the video shown. 

I was quite surprised as my sibling living at that end of the world complains of driving through snow drifts on the country roads.

Next we will have wind, rain, snow/sleet mixtures, a smidgen of warmth and days of clean-up

Ah, Canadian weather = variety eh!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Interesting!
> 
> While watching the news last night of the Alberta Premier quitting, I noted the apparent lack of snow in the video shown.
> 
> I was quite surprised as my sibling living at that end of the world complains of driving through snow drifts on the country roads.
> 
> Next we will have wind, rain, snow/sleet mixtures, a smidgen of warmth and days of clean-up
> 
> Ah, Canadian weather = variety eh!


All too true. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Silence ...............


----------



## SINC

Streets in Edmonton are mostly bare but there is tons of snow in rural areas that will take weeks to melt.


----------



## johnp

Yup ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in The Shang. Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a wintery Alberta. Today on SAP, fun with Johnny Carson and Dom Deluise in our video, The town that hanged an elephant and a math problem that will leave you wondering how it worked, "Logic In Mathematics'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I finish my early morning meeting at MUN.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quick TGIF Breakfast and then I am off for an early morning meeting on-campus .................. fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all from a wintery Alberta. Today on SAP, fun with Johnny Carson and Dom Deluise in our video, The town that hanged an elephant and a math problem that will leave you wondering how it worked, "Logic In Mathematics'.


Still laughing at that video clip, Don. It was an amazing trick. :lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoyed it Marc.

And now this, happiness is a puppy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic of a puppy playground, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and +3C as we approach 4PM, so it's a fine time for a freshly brewed pot of tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Marc.
> 
> And now this, happiness is a puppy!



Neat!!

It looks like she was enjoying the United Nation’s second International Day of Happiness that occurred yesterday and on every 20th day of March.

Just like some of these folks:
UN International Day of Happiness: These people are way happier than you | Metro News


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Neat!!
> 
> It looks like she was enjoying the United Nation’s second International Day of Happiness that occurred yesterday and on every 20th day of March.
> 
> Just like some of these folks:
> UN International Day of Happiness: These people are way happier than you | Metro News


May we all be happy here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast. However, first comes the coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will do just fine for now. Today on SAP a flying demonstration that will leave you wondering how a fixed wing aircraft can land and take of in such a small space, the awkward act of buying condoms and 'The Truth About How Much A Happy Couple Should Have Sex'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. 

"If a word is misspelled in the dictionary, how would we ever know?" :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

This Magician Demonstrates a Trick These On Eight Dogs. Their Reactions are PRICELESS! LOL!

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got back inside from shoveling, once again, so it is time to make some Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Got my new MBP yesterday and for whatever reason, it will not allow me to update SAP. Not sure what is going on, but after four hours of trying, I am fried and gave up. Will try later today, meantime SAP is yesterday's news.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got my new MBP yesterday and for whatever reason, it will not allow me to update SAP. Not sure what is going on, but after four hours of trying, I am fried and gave up. Will try later today, meantime SAP is yesterday's news.


No new SAP??? Sorry to hear this, Don.


----------



## SINC

Well, I now know what is going on. Someone tried a brute force attack on my site yesterday, attempting to upload a hacked version of the site. They made 65 separate attempts in a single hour and Hostgator caught them at it and issued a high security block to my site to fend off the attack. They tell me they are continuing to monitor the site and if the attempts stop they will lift the block in about 24 hours. Until then, I can do nothing but wait.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Well, I now know what is going on. Someone tried a brute force attack on my site yesterday, attempting to upload a hacked version of the site. They made 65 separate attempts in a single hour and Hostgator caught them at it and issued a high security block to my site to fend off the attack. They tell me they are continuing to monitor the site and if the attempts stop they will lift the block in about 24 hours. Until then, I can do nothing but wait.


What ho Don? Maybe the mayor decided to try to silence that obnoxious anti-mayoral rag once and for all. 

Seriously I hope you are up and gunning soon. At least at the local level we can hold their feet to the flame just a wee tiny bit. FWIW The Pass turfed the entire council and the Mayor in 2013. I think the voter turnout was almost 80% and some voters were unable to get to the polls as their 12 hour shifts were in conflict with the poll hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I now know what is going on. Someone tried a brute force attack on my site yesterday, attempting to upload a hacked version of the site. They made 65 separate attempts in a single hour and Hostgator caught them at it and issued a high security block to my site to fend off the attack. They tell me they are continuing to monitor the site and if the attempts stop they will lift the block in about 24 hours. Until then, I can do nothing but wait.


Wow. I am not sure what you are talking about, Don, since I have never fully understood hacking, but this is troublesome for you. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Don .... good to see your site back up!!


----------



## SINC

Yep, I just got it fixed a few minutes ago, even had to get Telus to change my IP address to do it though. What a frustrating day! Now I have all my work to complete for tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I just got it fixed a few minutes ago, even had to get Telus to change my IP address to do it though. What a frustrating day! Now I have all my work to complete for tomorrow. Sigh.


Well, your valued SAP readers will be pleased.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tumbleweeds take over Colorado neighborhoods - CNN.com

Don, some SAP material? Unreal ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. Breakfast and coffee are now being served.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Tumbleweeds take over Colorado neighborhoods - CNN.com
> 
> Don, some SAP material? Unreal ..............


It sure is, thanks Marc. I have seen similar scenes in southern Saskatchewan back in the 1950s. Merci.


----------



## SINC

A much better day than yesterday with smooth sailing getting SAP online after yesterday's debacle. Our video today is full of cute, all about running with a baby rhino, a look at eating in the 1950s and all about bacon and why it is still our favourite food.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It sure is, thanks Marc. I have seen similar scenes in southern Saskatchewan back in the 1950s. Merci.


Amazing. I once saw some tumbleweed, about the size of a basketball, roll across a road in Arizona. I can't imagine this much around a community.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shoveled five times today and just got in from using the snow blower. What a mess. My roof was free of snow and now has at least two foot mounds all around the house. There is snow everywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dust devil spins massive fire - CNN.com Video

Don, some SAP material? An amazing dust devil.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Dust devil spins massive fire - CNN.com Video
> 
> Don, some SAP material? An amazing dust devil.


Wow, that really did come out of nowhere. Grabbed that one for WEBBITS tomorrow, merci.


----------



## SINC

Got an early start on SAP today which features a breathtaking ultra high def video of landscapes, Cars You've Probably Never Seen Before and Burger Stand: Thrill Is Gone, But The Grill Is Not. Back to work now for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, that really did come out of nowhere. Grabbed that one for WEBBITS tomorrow, merci.


Good to hear, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to prepare a quick breakfast and brew some fresh coffee and then it is back to shoveling. Strong winds are causing drifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel as if I am fighting a losing battle with the drifting. I shovel a spot for the doxies and 20 minutes later it is filled in again. God only knows what will happen when the snow hurricane hits us on Wed/Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the ride. Don, more SAP material?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=674956199215406&set=vb.166337376743960&type=2&theater


----------



## Dr.G.

Today is national and even international waffle day. This important holiday is celebrated in the U.S. and in Sweden (where it is known as Vaffeldagen) and coincides with the Feast of the Annunciation and is considered as the start of spring in Sweden and France. So have a waffle loaded with strawberries and whip crème at The Café Chez Marc .................... except if you’re in St. John's today. If the latter is the case, have a cracker and pray for the end of the snow.


----------



## SINC

I have used that video before, Marc, but it was fun to see it again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have used that video before, Marc, but it was fun to see it again.


I thought it looked familiar. Great minds think alike. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM. Anyone care for some tea? Personally, I rate a beer or something stronger for all the snow I shovelled and used the snow blower on today.


----------



## pm-r

I guess it would NOT be a good idea to have a huge fill-up of waffles on this international waffle day and then take a ride on that downhill coaster without brakes!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess it would NOT be a good idea to have a huge fill-up of waffles on this international waffle day and then take a ride on that downhill coaster without brakes!!


Very true, Patrick.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I guess it would NOT be a good idea to have a huge fill-up of waffles on this international waffle day and then take a ride on that downhill coaster without brakes!!


"Waffle Day" ... seems it started in Sweden ... oops, sorry Mom, we're doing pork hocks, with perogies today!!
Waffle Day - 25th Mar, 2014 | Days Of The Year


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> "Waffle Day" ... seems it started in Sweden ... oops, sorry Mom, we're doing pork hocks, with perogies today!!
> Waffle Day - 25th Mar, 2014 | Days Of The Year


Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful crescent moon is now rising in the eastern skies. A fine sight to behold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to make our famous OtHD Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it looks more like Christmas than spring here this morning, but that's life. Today on SAP a video worth watching called 'Dylan Winter And The Starling Murmurations' and an interesting read entitiled, 'Brains Of Elderly Slow Because They Know So Much'. Ever seen a 1955 Bisiluro Damolnar? You will today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP later today. Have to go to the store just in case we lose power tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

Really dark in Lunenburg .................. as they approach noon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore
> 
> Really dark in Lunenburg .................. as they approach noon.



Good grief Marc, I just checked at 9:30 pdt and I can't even see the wharf, when it finally loaded.

Maybe some power problems happening already.

And I could barely make out the lighthouse that was basking in bright sunlight just the other day at Peggys Cove Lighthouse webcam with someone walking down the path. NOT today!!! At least I sure can't see anyone. YUK!!


----------



## SINC

Muffins for our afternoon snack?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief Marc, I just checked at 9:30 pdt and I can't even see the wharf, when it finally loaded.
> 
> Maybe some power problems happening already.
> 
> And I could barely make out the lighthouse that was basking in bright sunlight just the other day at Peggys Cove Lighthouse webcam with someone walking down the path. NOT today!!! At least I sure can't see anyone. YUK!!


The other day the Lunenburg dock was bathing in sunshine as well, with no snow. Now, it is as if it was pre pre-dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. Yes, I shall have some muffins.


----------



## Dr.G.

nsweatherservice

Don, you may check Lower Sackville here. Very accurate.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The other day the Lunenburg dock was bathing in sunshine as well, with no snow. Now, it is as if it was pre pre-dawn.


Yes, I meant to have typed ..."... was *also* basking in bright sunlight just the other day...

Just like most of the other webcam shots of the area. Quit a change today if you can even see anything.

Meanwhile, our daughter-in-law's mother just posted a photo on her FB page and a comment:

"Hooray for hyacinths blooming along the walk to Fisherman's wharf..."


----------



## pm-r

BTW Marc, my reply to her FB post included you with this note and shot:

"Nice, and aren't we lucky, while most of the rest of Canada remains covered with snow, and even some more serious storms forecast.

A fellow Mac user in St. John's NL figures that there's a good chance that they'll break their 600+cm (20 foot) snowfall record after their current storm!! "


----------



## johnp

Haven't had the iPad out with me for walks to capture some of the spring sights as yet .. but the "Oriental Cherry trees" (?) and the like, are in bloom. These pictures were taken last year, and they are in the same stage of bloom at this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, our hyacinths are under about four feet of snow. 

John, great shots of the cherry blossoms.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> BTW Marc, my reply to her FB post included you with this note and shot:
> 
> "Nice, and aren't we lucky, while most of the rest of Canada remains covered with snow, and even some more serious storms forecast.
> 
> A fellow Mac user in St. John's NL figures that there's a good chance that they'll break their 600+cm (20 foot) snowfall record after their current storm!! "


We shall see, Patrick. Our biggest concern is the wind. Gust from 120 to 140km/h are being forecast, with a rougue gust of 160km/h possible. Gusts up to 180km/h are hitting western NL along with 30+cm of snow. We are "only" going to get 10cm of snow, 5cm of ice pellets, and then about 15mm of sleet.  XX)


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Haven't had the iPad out with me for walks to capture some of the spring sights as yet .. but the "Oriental Cherry trees" (?) and the like, are in bloom. These pictures were taken last year, and they are in the same stage of bloom at this time.



Nice Don, but those are magnolia blossoms.

But they and a lot of the ornamental cherry tree flowering clusters are coming into full bloom around here as well. 

But no piles of snow here except in the ski areas and higher hills further up the Island.

PS: I'll have to try taking some photos with my 2011 iPad 2 I ended up with and learn how it all works.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> ...... those are magnolia blossoms. But they and a lot of the ornamental cherry tree flowering clusters are coming into full bloom around here as well. PS: I'll have to try taking some photos with my 2011 iPad 2 I ended up with and learn how it all works.


Thanks Patrick .... I should have asked you what they were!! There are some of those so-called "cherry trees" doing there thing as well, but we do not have many of the early bloomers here locally. Do have many others though (cherry? plum? or whatever?), which bloom a touch later, after those other early guys have done their thing.

The camera on my iPad2 is the only camera I have. It's not the easiest to use, but works for much I want a camera for. I use it quite a lot to capture stuff for various forums post, and etc.


----------



## pm-r

Sorry John, I mistakingly thought it was Don posting which I thought a bit strange considering the weather they've been having.

BTW: Our Global news' photo of the day last evening (Tuesday) was of some grain elevators in St. Albert. Quit pretty, and no snow showing!!

PS: I haven't tried with my iPad 2, but how do I get any photos from the iPad to my iMac??

It seems that I have to do some learning and Jonny Ive and his crew didn't make much effort to explain how, at least I didn't see anything obvious the last time I checked when I was using my iPad.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Sorry John, I mistakingly thought it was Don posting which I thought a bit strange considering the weather they've been having. PS: I haven't tried with my iPad 2, but how do I get any photos from the iPad to my iMac??


Sorry Patrick ... I was dealing with the cable tv guy here (attempting to fix our lost tv connections) at the same time I was trying to post back to you. And at the same time, attempting to get our "soup du jour" underway!! Quite a lot for me to handle at the same time!! 

But as I said, i just connect my iPad2 to my iMac, via a USB port on the back of the iMac, and then just import the photos to iPhoto (and when asked, usually delete the photos from the iPad). One wire, and a simple connection .. and it sure works for me.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> PS: I haven't tried with my iPad 2, but how do I get any photos from the iPad to my iMac??
> 
> It seems that I have to do some learning and Jonny Ive and his crew didn't make much effort to explain how, at least I didn't see anything obvious the last time I checked when I was using my iPad.


Two ways to do this, first plug your iPad into your iMac and make a back up, then each time you shoot pics, plug it in and iPhoto will automatically open and ask if you want to download them to the iMac.

Or you could do what I do which I find much easier, I email them to myself. Just open your camera on the iPad, go to camera roll and select email, then which pics you want, select size and away they go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild weather outside. The snow is not in flakes, but little specs and the winds have just started to gust up to 100km/h. Drifts are forming, but whiteout conditions are present .................... I know that there is a street light across the street, as well as other houses, but darned if I can see anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it just me , or does anyone else think that we are stuck in a big snow globe and someone keeps shaking it wildly every few days????


----------



## pm-r

If that's a recent photo Marc, I would have expected to see a blur of horizontal streaks from some of the videos I just watched of your and some other areas.

That shot seems so peaceful... but probably NOT!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If that's a recent photo Marc, I would have expected to see a blur of horizontal streaks from some of the videos I just watched of your and some other areas.
> 
> That shot seems so peaceful... but probably NOT!!!


Peaceful??? Not tonight. That shot was from earlier in the Winter, but looked like a snow globe interior. Horizontal streaks were what we had tonight, along with diagonals and good old straight down snow/hail. After about 20cm of this combo, it is not driving sleet to top it all off. The only advantage is that it will now cut down on the drifting as the winds pick up from their current 120km/h and up the ante to 140km/h ................... with a possible rougue gust of 160km/h. Sounds like trains roaring outside my window as the sleet slams into the house in sheets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to be a long night trying to sleep with all the noise outside. We shall see. Until tomorrow morning, paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

What a rescue!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Saw that on Global National evening news. Incredible!


----------



## CubaMark

_Dr. G., before you leave "The Rock", you might want to investigate a bit more of its unique history...._

*Old Timey St. John's*










(OldTimeyStJohnsSciFi)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> _Dr. G., before you leave "The Rock", you might want to investigate a bit more of its unique history...._
> 
> *Old Timey St. John's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OldTimeyStJohnsSciFi)


Yes, Mark, those were the good old days here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a night. Winds have "died" down to 65km/h, so our wind warning has been lifted. According to the Weather Station at the Physics Building here at Memorial, a gust hit 159km/h. However, on the west coast of Newfoundland, at Norris Point, a gust was clocked at 201km/h, which was the strongest wind gust ever recorded here in NL.

Right now, driving rain is still blasting into the house, but it is not being pounded into the house as it was a few hours ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=472099119557254&set=vb.120557754711394&type=2&theater

A touching story of human kindness.


----------



## SINC

That is a fine example of man at his best Marc. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP, a puzzle video that will leave you wondering how it is done, the evolution of man and another touching tale, "'My Dad Was A Soldier. He's In Heaven Now'".


----------



## Dr.G.

BEWARE, very virulent

The 3rd strain of the Nile virus is coming, and it can attack Macs.
I thought you would want to know about this e-mail virus.
Even the most advanced programs from Norton or McAfee cannot take care of this one.
It appears to target those who were born prior to 1950.

Virus Symptoms

1. Causes you to send the same e-mail twice. (Done that)

2. Causes you to send a blank e-mail. (That too)

3. Causes you to send an e-mail to the wrong person. (Yup)

4. Causes you to send it back to the person who sent it to you. (Ah-ha)

5. Causes you to forget to attach the attachment. (Done that)

6. Causes you to hit SEND before you've finished. (Oh no, not again)

7. Causes you to hit DELETE instead of SEND. (Hate that)

8. Causes you to hit SEND when you should DELETE. (Heck, now what?)

It's called the C-Nile virus.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is a fine example of man at his best Marc. :clap:


Very true. A real "life event".


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

What a difference a day makes in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rsc-2oMB0s&feature=youtu.be

Very powerful and touching. I know that some in ehMacLand might not agree, but I thought I would share it with some of you. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for that Marc, very inspiring.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rsc-2oMB0s&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Very powerful and touching. I know that some in ehMacLand might not agree, but I thought I would share it with some of you. Paix, mes amis.


Thanks, Marc. Quite revealing....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for that Marc, very inspiring.


True, and sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Thanks, Marc. Quite revealing....


Sadly, all too true, for some.


----------



## Dr.G.

Missing husky Gulluk found after weathering blizzard - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A happy ending story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Louis Armstrong's "What A Wonderful World" Is Brought To Life In a Visual Tour Of Our Planet. [VIDEO]

Don, did I first see this on SAP?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Louis Armstrong's "What A Wonderful World" Is Brought To Life In a Visual Tour Of Our Planet. [VIDEO]
> 
> Don, did I first see this on SAP?


Morning Marc, your memory is working just fine. Yes I have run that twice before on SAP and it gets rave reviews every time as more folks see it.

SAP today has a mix of stuff including the solution to yesterdays video puzzle, the first robin of spring and 'Chocolate, Stomach Bacteria Interaction Yields Health Benefits'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, your memory is working just fine. Yes I have run that twice before on SAP and it gets rave reviews every time as more folks see it.
> 
> SAP today has a mix of stuff including the solution to yesterdays video puzzle, the first robin of spring and 'Chocolate, Stomach Bacteria Interaction Yields Health Benefits'.


I thought that this was where I first saw it. :clap:

I shall check out today's SAP ............... once I go to yesterday's SAP. Lots of grading and shoveling have put me behind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some TGIF Breakfast and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is it my imagination, but are their more ads on SAP these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg, NS - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Nice temps ................... in Lunenburg. More snow/hail/sleet for us here in St.John's.

St. John's, NL - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Things are slow here in The Shang and we are getting snow and sleet tomorrow morning, which makes it difficult to get the doxies to go outside. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, welcome to the weekend as we celebrate with more snow. SAP is up with a comedy video that is very entertaining, the daily gif and 'Wireless Electricity? It's Here'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just got in from shoveling a few inches of snow and ice pellets, so I could use a laugh on SAP. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast and some coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Entire New 13-Story Building Tips Over in Shanghai, China | - Obscure Vision

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

In case you miss this in another thread, all I can say is WOW!

Enjoy!

And The Waltz Goes On - Sir Anthony Hopkins (Andre Rieu) on Vimeo


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> In case you miss this in another thread, all I can say is WOW!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> And The Waltz Goes On - Sir Anthony Hopkins (Andre Rieu) on Vimeo



Thanks for that!!!

Who knew...???


----------



## SINC

And now for something completely different:

Wits - Julia Sweeney "Sex Ed." Monologue - YouTube

And yes, I am still giggling.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> In case you miss this in another thread, all I can say is WOW!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> And The Waltz Goes On - Sir Anthony Hopkins (Andre Rieu) on Vimeo


Amazing. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

In case anyone is interested from a NFB email I received:

"Online premiere: 54 Hours, streaming for free next week in Canada only
Newfoundland. 1914. Over a hundred men are ordered off their sealing ship and onto pack ice in freezing weather. 78 men will die. 54 Hours, a new animated short, explores this historical tragedy in vivid detail and gives a voice to the deceased. Watch the online premiere now. ..."

No subject


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> In case anyone is interested from a NFB email I received:
> 
> "Online premiere: 54 Hours, streaming for free next week in Canada only
> Newfoundland. 1914. Over a hundred men are ordered off their sealing ship and onto pack ice in freezing weather. 78 men will die. 54 Hours, a new animated short, explores this historical tragedy in vivid detail and gives a voice to the deceased. Watch the online premiere now. ..."
> 
> No subject


We hope to see it tomorrow at The Room, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all on a snowy Sunday in Alberta. If you have never seen The Hobbit, take a peek at today's SAP video with a tour of New Zealand where the film was made. Also today, 'Ladies know this and men should' and 'The Surprising Health Benefits Of Beer'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all on a snowy Sunday in Alberta. If you have never seen The Hobbit, take a peek at today's SAP video with a tour of New Zealand where the film was made. Also today, 'Ladies know this and men should' and 'The Surprising Health Benefits Of Beer'.


Morning, Don. Sorry to hear about your snow. Our snow comes tomorrow. Will it never end? :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Sorry to hear about your snow. Our snow comes tomorrow. Will it never end? :-(


No! The hot air from emanating the global warmist crowd has combined with the hot air from various politicians. It is rising into the stratosphere, sucking in more and more winter as it rises. Without immediate remedial action, winter shall become a permanent fixture and Canada will enter the next ice-age.

It will never end.tptptptp


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Also today, 'Ladies know this and men should' and 'The Surprising Health Benefits Of Beer'.


Don - this dovetails nicely with another article I saw this week:

*Marinating meat in beer before putting on the BBQ can half cancer causing chemicals*



_Rather than simply enjoying a good beer alongside the BBQ this summer, we should be using our cans to marinade the meat, scientists have said.

As well as adding some extra taste, basting the meat in beer before it hits the grill reduces the chance of potentially cancerous chemicals being formed during cooking, research suggests.

To carry out the study, researchers marinated pork for four hours (by which time chemical reactions on the surface of the meat had stopped) in three different types of beer - lager, non-alcoholic lager and a black beer.

The meat was then cooked to well done on a charcoal grill.

The results found that all of the beers reduced the levels of eight types of polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (PAH), a chemical linked with cancer which forms when meat is cooked at very high temperatures.

The black beer proved most effective, cutting the levels by more than half, the researchers said. The non-alcoholic beer was the least effective, although it did still reduce levels._

(IndependentUK)


----------



## CubaMark

While I'm at it - a point of grammar. Should the headline read "halve" or is "half" correct?


----------



## Rps

A halve is one of the pieces you get when you cut something in half. That said, my mother, who was English, would always tell me to halve something.....I am thinking you could halve the cases or cut the number of cases in half.


----------



## eMacMan

Since halve is a verb and half a noun. The headline should read "halve".

I do okay with verbs and nouns, after that I tend to get into trouble.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> No! The hot air from emanating the global warmist crowd has combined with the hot air from various politicians. It is rising into the stratosphere, sucking in more and more winter as it rises. Without immediate remedial action, winter shall become a permanent fixture and Canada will enter the next ice-age.
> 
> It will never end.tptptptp


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> While I'm at it - a point of grammar. Should the headline read "halve" or is "half" correct?


Half is incorrect. It should be halve.

How is Life treating you these days, mi amigo?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A halve is one of the pieces you get when you cut something in half. That said, my mother, who was English, would always tell me to halve something.....I am thinking you could halve the cases or cut the number of cases in half.


Good point, Rp.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## johnp

A little Dinah Washington on this afternoon, and "What a Diff'rence a Day Makes!, eh!!
What a lovely voice, and silenced so early in her life. 
What a Diff'rence a Day Makes! - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia!
A picture of the 1959 album (via cd) I'm listening to. And video of the title song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmBxVfQTuvI]Dinah Washington: What Difference A Day Makes - YouTube[/ame]

Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Love DW as well John. I have long thought that Doris Day was one of the most underrated singers, given to be put into goofy comedy movies, but she had such a sweet voice and could really use it on songs like this one.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> So, how is Life treating you these days?


I'm a bit of a grump today, Marc, (hence trying to stay away from ehMac!). My mechanic did something completely stupid and I have to find a way to deal with him tomorrow that doesn't involve speaking very loudly and waving about a large stick.

It's just being one of those....months.

XX)


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> I'm a bit of a grump today, Marc, (hence trying to stay away from ehMac!). My mechanic did something completely stupid and I have to find a way to deal with him tomorrow that doesn't involve speaking very loudly and waving about a large stick.
> 
> It's just being one of those....months.
> 
> XX)


If it will help, go ahead and dump on me today if it makes you feel better Mark!


----------



## Dr.G.

Love both DW and DD, mes amis. Thanks for the clips.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I'm a bit of a grump today, Marc, (hence trying to stay away from ehMac!). My mechanic did something completely stupid and I have to find a way to deal with him tomorrow that doesn't involve speaking very loudly and waving about a large stick.
> 
> It's just being one of those....months.
> 
> XX)


Sorry to hear this, Mark.

Do as Teddy Roosevelt suggested, "Speak softly but carry a big stick."


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Things are quiet here in The Shang. Thus, it is a good time to wish you all well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I see ehMac finally ignored an earth hour thread yesterday for the very first time. I have long opposed this drop in the bucket reaction to a serious issue. If people turned off unnecessary electrical devices every single day when not in use, it would mean something. A symbolic hour once a year, was and is a farce. Nice to see it gone from ehMac and hope people realize they can make a difference EVERY day if they so choose.


----------



## pm-r

I'd suggest that ehmac no doubt just forgot and didn't even bother and I'd sure agree that the symbolic hour once a year, was and is a farce and can actually backfire as to any actual power actually being saved when the "saving" lights are all turned back on and a tally is taken.

And I don't hear of any power company complaining when they can actually make money from the demonstration.

But maybe it can help remind some to conserve power if they still haven't clewed or wised up, or even considered doing anything about their electric power bill.

Maybe... just maybe it seems for some ... but many of them just seem to want to bitch and complain or revolt against their new "smart meter"!!

As the SAP often says - You Can't Help Stupid...!!!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine! Today on SAP, 'The first spring bird has been spotted', 'A Neat Skateboard Trick' and 'You can now PEE out your fat'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have been out shoveling the first blast of our forecasted 50+cm of snow this morning. Time for some brunch and coffee.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> I'd suggest that ehmac no doubt just forgot and didn't even bother and I'd sure agree that the symbolic hour once a year, was and is a farce and can actually backfire as to any actual power actually being saved when the "saving" lights are all turned back on and a tally is taken.
> 
> And I don't hear of any power company complaining when they can actually make money from the demonstration.
> 
> But maybe it can help remind some to conserve power if they still haven't clewed or wised up, or even considered doing anything about their electric power bill.
> 
> Maybe... just maybe it seems for some ... but many of them just seem to want to bitch and complain or revolt against their new "smart meter"!!
> 
> As the SAP often says - You Can't Help Stupid...!!!


Last year Calgary could not even measure the difference in power consumption. This has a lot to do with the fact that light bulbs, even the incandescent ones, account for only a tiny fraction of a house holds power consumption.


----------



## eMacMan

April Fools Day has arrived one day early. Impossible to say how much snow as there is a lot of drifting. A foot seems a likely guess. Whatever the number it is a good deal higher than the predicted 2 to 5 cm. Maybe that was a typo and EC meant to say 25 cm.tptptptp

This is the seventh time snowed in this winter. Have not started to shovel but I am guessing this will prove too much for our snow angel's ATV/blade. 

May bite the bullet this go round and hire a bobcat to clear the lane, as I am pretty sure the town will take several days to get around to the lanes. No garbage collection this week!


----------



## SINC

I keep this on my desktop and all I can think is, 'poor Marc'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the kind thought, Don. I am just hoping that I can stay ahead of the major buildups of snow. I am going out every hour or so to keep up with the snowfall.


----------



## SINC

If you want to pull and April Fools prank on your family tomorrow, SAP shows you how today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you want to pull and April Fools prank on your family tomorrow, SAP shows you how today.


I would rather have some real OJ. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I am pooped from all of the snow clearing I have done today. Tomorrow will be the next bit with 35 more cm of snow on top of the 25 we have had since 10AM. Going to have to push the snow blower to it's max tomorrow. 

See you all then and there. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal. It looks like a scene from Lawrence of Arabia with all the sand dune drifts ................ except the drifts are made of snow in our case. What a mess. 35cm are down do far and the snow and winds continue, and shall continue until Wednesday morning.


----------



## CubaMark

Am I reading that right? Total accumulation between now and Wednesday morning is a potential 45cm? :yikes: 

Marc, once you're down on the South Shore of Nova Scotia, you'll notice a world of difference


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Am I reading that right? Total accumulation between now and Wednesday morning is a potential 45cm? :yikes:
> 
> Marc, once you're down on the South Shore of Nova Scotia, you'll notice a world of difference


Sadly, no, Mark. It will now be well over 55cm and possibly 75cm by Thursday, with another storm on the horizon.

St. John's has shut down, with schools, government offices, MUN, et al, closed for the day. Only emergency vehicles and plows are allowed out on the roads. The winds are so strong that drifting is causing weird and wild shapes all over. Cars are covered up totally on one side and clear on the other side.

Here is Lunenburg, NS right now, about 2km from our new home.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the weather here is the pits as well with temps nearly 20° colder than usual for April. Oh well, you can always watch them making creme puffs in HD on the SAP video today, or catch the latest game down at the old folks home in the things that people send us, but be wary of April Fools.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Right now, I would take the cold temps over the snow. Unreal is the scene outside and it is still coming down until this time tomorrow.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Take care Marc

Pace yourself - too much snow shovelling is not useful,
you could end up not having to worry about anything - ever!

We need your sensible comments here


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Take care Marc
> 
> Pace yourself - too much snow shovelling is not useful,
> you could end up not having to worry about anything - ever!
> 
> We need your sensible comments here


Merci, Bill. Just returned from using the snow blower on four driveways and by the time I got back to mine, which I did first, there was another four inches of fresh snow in the driveway. Ice pellets are hitting us now, so this will cut down on the drifting.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## johnp

OldeBullDust said:


> Take care Marc. Pace yourself - too much snow shovelling is not useful, you could end up not having to worry about anything - ever! We need your sensible comments here


A big second to those sentiments. And keep your eye on the "prize" Marc .... you'll be moving soon, and this will (should!!) be your last winter like this, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A big second to those sentiments. And keep your eye on the "prize" Marc .... you'll be moving soon, and this will (should!!) be your last winter like this, eh!!


Thanks, John. Everyone is talking about the storm when we got 83cm of snow in 36 hours, and how this seems worse since there does not seem to be any end in sight. Nearly 4PM and the ice pellets have stopped and heavy wet snow is coming down horizontally once again. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Had the snow blower out two more times since my last posting. The snow and ice pellets have stopped and now we just have freezing drizzle until tomorrow morning. At least there won't be any more drifting.

What a mess. Just over 70cm of snow and ice pellets fell in the last 36 hours, coming close to our record of 83cm in the same timeframe back in 2001. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPwrodxghrw


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. I truly ache all over. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hot OtHD Breakfast shall be waiting for you when you rise to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see that system stuck over you has weakened and moved eastward a wee bit. Good to see some relief for you folks. Today on SAP a video that is most unusual, but poignant indeed. Also a dog themed T-Shirt and the 'Global Quest To Develop Life-Saving Toilets'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I see that system stuck over you has weakened and moved eastward a wee bit. Good to see some relief for you folks. Today on SAP a video that is most unusual, but poignant indeed. Also a dog themed T-Shirt and the 'Global Quest To Develop Life-Saving Toilets'.


Yes, finally there is nothing falling from the sky. Winds are up to 100km/h, but the overnight freezing drizzle helped to prevent much drifting. Now, where to put all this snow before Sunday's storm???


----------



## Dr.G.

Took me all day, but I finally cleared out my driveway of all the snow that fell since Sunday. The piles are higher now than at any point in the Winter. I am always amazed at the strange curled drifts that are on the roof of some of the homes in the neighborhood ....... including mine.


----------



## pm-r

Those are really interesting photos Marc and amazing that those snow swirls dangling from the roof can stay put. But I don't think I'd want to try walking under them. 

PS: I won't bother sending any photos of the daffodils blooming around our house, you may not appreciate that.


----------



## friend

Dear friends.
I hope ye and yours are well.

I'm sorry I haven't been logged in, reading post nor writing anything for some time..
I am struggling a bit with my web design course, my relationship and the kids.
Money is scarce these days too, with a new addition to the family , Tina, who cannot
get a job without having Swedish and thus having no income yet.
When I catch up with my course and start my work practice that will change.
Still, we can manage on what we have now.

Tina and I have put our relationship on hold and are just living together as friends.
The future will tell if we will become an item again, but I will help her to get her
feet on the ground in every way possible. It will surely help.

The two youngest kids are driving my nuts. Arguments between them every morning 
and then again when come home from school. Problems at school too with fights and all.
Ciarán, my soon to be 15th years old, is hardly attending school in a way that will give him
grades next year to attend junior high, and the mouth of that child! Mother of Jesus!
It would scare the wits out of a sailor. Lucky him that physical punishment is illegal here.

Saying that, it is spring here since 3 weeks and the warm weather is slowly returning.
Day by day advances and we sometimes briefly get a hint of the forthcoming summer.
I'm starting to get somewhere with my web design too.
Yes I know, web design nowadays is mostly strict and barren, but I keep to my more
artistic retro style that I have on all my art projects. I think it works and sooner or later I will be
together with what is hip and in again. Look at John Lee Hooker, when he died in 2001 at the age
of 84 he was cooler and more "in" that he ever had been before. I too intend to age my art like a fine wine.

The picture is the front page from my course web site, in Swedish and not yet online.
That little dude in the picture is my Liam at the age of 6, taken 3 years ago.

That's all for now.
My dear friends, until we meet again (soon I hope), live well and prosper.  :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those are really interesting photos Marc and amazing that those snow swirls dangling from the roof can stay put. But I don't think I'd want to try walking under them.
> 
> PS: I won't bother sending any photos of the daffodils blooming around our house, you may not appreciate that.


Yes, I am told that it comes about much like the sand dunes in the Sahara form, due mainly to swirling winds.

Send pics of daffs ................. we won't see ours until July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear from you at long last, Caman. Sorry to hear that there is not better news, but hopefully by the time summer rolls around for you there shall be better news all around. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early today. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and enjoy the day. Breakfast and strong coffee are now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds just fine, thanks. How secure is your garage? Today on SAP a video shows you just how easy it is for a thief to get into your garage if you have a garage door opener. Take heart though as the second visitor shows you exactly how to foil any thief that tries. Do you store your bread in the fridge? Some tips for food storage as well. And what is that I see in the Daily GIF? Is that a doxie wearing a football helmet?


----------



## CubaMark

G'day folks. Finally back on wheels after a two-week motor teardown, and facing the insanity of Zacatecan traffic again this morning to get the boy to daycare. Wish me luck. Doesn't help that I mistakenly bought decaf at the grocery store on the last run... :yikes:

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## SINC

Have a good one Mark!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> G'day folks. Finally back on wheels after a two-week motor teardown, and facing the insanity of Zacatecan traffic again this morning to get the boy to daycare. Wish me luck. Doesn't help that I mistakenly bought decaf at the grocery store on the last run... :yikes:
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!


Have a good day, Mark. Remember, we deliver coffee from the Café Chez Marc via Doxie Express.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hello!

I hope all is well with all of you folks!

Yes I too am amazed with the cool 'curved snow drifts' on those roofs Marc. They look so surreal! 

"A video of a St. John’s man stuck in the snow outside his door while bantering with his mother has turned into a YouTube sensation." 

Video of Newfoundland man stuck in snow becomes YouTube hit | Toronto Star


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Have a good day, Mark. Remember, we deliver coffee from the Café Chez Marc via Doxie Express.


Heh. Got the boy to daycare, the missus to her office, and me to mine without incident.... only a few people tried to kill us on the drive in - fewer than usual. I swear, sometimes I think people believe they're saving energy by not using their turn signals.... tptptptp

Marc - Once in Lunenburg, you'll be spittin' distance from the Wolfville's Just Us! Coffee Cooperative. They have an interesting operation, with a little museum and cafés all around the province.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the tip, Mark. This is where Deborah goes for coffee.

Laughing Whale Coffee Roasters : "The Lowest Carbon Footprint per Cup" from Lunenburg, Nova Scotia


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I hope all is well with all of you folks!
> 
> Yes I too am amazed with the cool 'curved snow drifts' on those roofs Marc. They look so surreal!
> 
> "A video of a St. John’s man stuck in the snow outside his door while bantering with his mother has turned into a YouTube sensation."
> 
> Video of Newfoundland man stuck in snow becomes YouTube hit | Toronto Star


Welcome back, Sharon. Yes, that video clip has gone around the world. They interviewed his mother on the local CBC Radio One news.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## johnp

A few spring colours captured in the neighbourhood, on this rather dark and cloudy morning, during a early-morning walkabout.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, John. We won't see colors like that until Canada Day.

So, how is Life treating you these days? How is Jean feeling?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I hope all is well with all of you folks!
> 
> Yes I too am amazed with the cool 'curved snow drifts' on those roofs Marc. They look so surreal!
> 
> "A video of a St. John’s man stuck in the snow outside his door while bantering with his mother has turned into a YouTube sensation."
> 
> Video of Newfoundland man stuck in snow becomes YouTube hit | Toronto Star


Long time no see Sharon, welcome back!


----------



## Dr.G.

Water detected on Saturn's geyser moon raises hopes of finding alien life - The Globe and Mail

"On a small moon of Saturn, hidden below more than 30 kilometres of ice, lies a body of water the size of Lake Superior that could be a suitable harbour for alien microbes.

That’s the conclusion reached by scientists whose gravitational measurements of Enceladus, a frozen world that is roughly the size of Newfoundland, offer the strongest indication yet for an extensive reservoir beneath the surface."

Meanwhile, frozen beneath the 20 feet of snow that has fallen this winter here in St. John's (so far), lies the frozen and shattered dreams of seeing green grass before Canada Day. Luckily, doxies are able to roam on top of these mounds of snow and ice.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome back, Sharon. Yes, that video clip has gone around the world. They interviewed his mother on the local CBC Radio One news.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Hello Marc! Life has been treating me well nowadays. Thank you.

How are you? Still reeling from the 75 plus cm of snow earlier this week? My area had only received 25 cm from this same system and it was classified as a blizzard! Sounds like you got hit with a winter hurricane! 

I gather from reading Mark's post from earlier this morning that you are moving to Lunenburg? Wow it is a very nice colourful community! Love the painted houses!


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Long time no see Sharon, welcome back!


Hi there! Ditto to you too Don! Thank you! 

How's this forum fave curmudgeon feeling nowadays?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi there! Ditto to you too Don! Thank you!
> 
> How's this forum fave curmudgeon feeling nowadays?


Pretty good thanks Sharon. CT scan tomorrow morning at 7 just to keep track of a small lung node, then the fun starts with a colonoscopy next month (routine). Then it is off to the homeland (Sask.) for a month in June. First week a family reunion on the wife's side, then my home town's 100th birthday party the final weekend. Will spend the other two weeks just moseying around small towns I have never been to for fun.

How is life for you folks, other than too much snow? Our son lives in Lower Sackville, so we hear about the storms.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hello Marc! Life has been treating me well nowadays. Thank you.
> 
> How are you? Still reeling from the 75 plus cm of snow earlier this week? My area had only received 25 cm from this same system and it was classified as a blizzard! Sounds like you got hit with a winter hurricane!
> 
> I gather from reading Mark's post from earlier this morning that you are moving to Lunenburg? Wow it is a very nice colourful community! Love the painted houses!


Good to hear, Sharon. Yes, we bought a house in Lunenburg, and after the renos have been completed in the next couple of months, we hope to sell out home here in NL and move there in July or August. We shall see.
One of Lunenburg's Finest! | 95 Dufferin Street, Lunenburg | File #29


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Sharon. Yes, we bought a house in Lunenburg, and after the renos have been completed in the next couple of months, we hope to sell out home here in NL and move there in July or August. We shall see.
> One of Lunenburg's Finest! | 95 Dufferin Street, Lunenburg | File #29



Nice looking home Marc, but you might want to still consider taking or buying a newer snow blower and those stairs shouldn't be any problem later on with just another small addition - just in case:


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, Patrick. Still, no snowblower is needed for Lunenburg. They get in a winter what we might get here in three weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and have some TGIF Breakfast. However, first some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP online with a very interesting beer commercial video that is not to be missed. I have to hurry and get to the Hospital by 7 or so for a CT scan this morning, then return to put SAP together for tomorrow later in the morning. Now for a coffee, then shave, shower and out the door.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Just got back from an adult literacy conference. Rp would have really found this conference interesting, since it focused upon what is being done in ON, with adults and ESL programs.

I shall check out SAP when I get some free time today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, Patrick. Still, no snowblower is needed for Lunenburg. They get in a winter what we might get here in three weeks.



Hmmm...??? Maybe... sometimes... 

Lunenburg, after the Storm | Queens new life in Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Maybe... sometimes...
> 
> Lunenburg, after the Storm | Queens new life in Canada


My God, look at that snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When Deborah and I were in Lunenburg and bought the house, we were at the Knot Pub, and the locals were talking about the "winter of 2008" when they got that 50cm storm and nearly five feet of snow that Winter. Their jaws dropped when I told them what we got in 2008 (17 feet), and the pub went silent when I started to talk about the Winter of 2000-01 when we got 648cm of snow from mid-Nov. to mid-June. Luckily, there was a person there who worked in St. John's from March until June, 2001, who could verify these stats.

So, Atlantic Canada gets pounded with snow, but Life continues.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My God, look at that snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When Deborah and I were in Lunenburg and bought the house, we were at the Knot Pub, and the locals were talking about the "winter of 2008" when they got that 50cm storm and nearly five feet of snow that Winter. Their jaws dropped when I told them what we got in 2008 (17 feet), and the pub went silent when I started to talk about the Winter of 2000-01 when we got 648cm of snow from mid-Nov. to mid-June. Luckily, there was a person there who worked in St. John's from March until June, 2001, who could verify these stats.
> 
> So, Atlantic Canada gets pounded with snow, but Life continues.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.



It seems that the realtors don't like to mention some of of the weather facts and just like The Storm of '96 that hit Victoria that was much worse in the outer areas like our place and we went without power for more than four days.

But you could easily withstand such conditions I'm sure, especially being in a friendly Pub with all their fare they can offer. And a witness can sure help. 

My barely five foot sister got an award for slogging over and through the snow to get to work at the local Victoria General Hospital and sleeping there overnight to full fill her shifts in the food department.

Just for your info that we can and do get similar snow dumps that would be nothing at all for you to cope with:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec-PxqGDkWY[/ame]


A look back at Victoria's “whitemare” - The Weather Network

CBC Digital Archives - Extreme Weather General - 1996: B.C. digs out from massive blizzard


----------



## Dr.G.

I can only imagine how folks in Victoria would cope with that sort of storm. The worst we have seen here in St. John's was five feet in nine days. Of course, there was already ten feet of snow on the ground, which made finding a spot to put it difficult. We would get another six feet of snow that winter, to set a Canadian record of 648cm of snow for a major city in Canada. We even finally got the distinction from Environment Canada of having Canada's worst overall weather that year, which we have held ever since. This was one reason we chose to retire to Lunenburg.

"The winter of 2000–01 was perhaps the most memorable season on record for St. John’s,
Newfoundland. Canada's most easterly city broke its all-time record for total snowfall, with
648.4cm (more than 21 feet), making it not only the highest total snowfall over 130 years of
record but also the highest all-time snowfall among all major Canadian cities. In addition, an
abnormally high frequency of winter storms and record high snowbanks had a significant impact
on the city. Schools and businesses were frequently closed under blizzard conditions and
municipal budgets ballooned as a consequence of snow clearing operations. Meanwhile,
successive storms frequently provided front page or lead stories in the media and the march
toward the all-time snowfall record captured provincial and national attention."


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you're up early for a weekend! Just finished up SAP with a look at the funnel clouds that formed over our city last evening. Quite something to see at this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you're up early for a weekend! Just finished up SAP with a look at the funnel clouds that formed over our city last evening. Quite something to see at this time of year.


Morning, Don. I recall that a big tornado hit Edmonton one year. Is that right?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Guess it is time for some breakfast, but first comes the coffee.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I recall that a big tornado hit Edmonton one year. Is that right?


Yes, Black Friday, July 31 of 1987, Marc. Dozens died in the F-4 storm. I was in the city that day and left for Fort McMurray about one hour before it hit. Had I stayed, I would have been right in its path on the southside near the Edmonton Sun building.

Edmonton tornado - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, Black Friday, July 31 of 1987, Marc. Dozens died in the F-4 storm. I was in the city that day and left for Fort McMurray about one hour before it hit. Had I stayed, I would have been right in its path on the southside near the Edmonton Sun building.
> 
> Edmonton tornado - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wow, that was a close call for you, Don. Saw the SAP pics. I have seen a couple of those mean twisters in Georgia. You never knew which way they were going to go or where they were going to touch down.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I can only imagine how folks in Victoria would cope with that sort of storm. The worst we have seen here in St. John's was five feet in nine days. Of course, there was already ten feet of snow on the ground, which made finding a spot to put it difficult. We would get another six feet of snow that winter, to set a Canadian record of 648cm of snow for a major city in Canada. We even finally got the distinction from Environment Canada of having Canada's worst overall weather that year, which we have held ever since. This was one reason we chose to retire to Lunenburg.
> 
> "The winter of 2000–01 was perhaps the most memorable season on record for St. John’s,
> Newfoundland. Canada's most easterly city broke its all-time record for total snowfall, with
> 648.4cm (more than 21 feet), making it not only the highest total snowfall over 130 years of
> record but also the highest all-time snowfall among all major Canadian cities. In addition, an
> abnormally high frequency of winter storms and record high snowbanks had a significant impact
> on the city. Schools and businesses were frequently closed under blizzard conditions and
> municipal budgets ballooned as a consequence of snow clearing operations. Meanwhile,
> successive storms frequently provided front page or lead stories in the media and the march
> toward the all-time snowfall record captured provincial and national attention."



That's just brutal Marc!!

So much for the ocean providing a tempering influence for costal communities we were taught in school!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yes, Black Friday, July 31 of 1987, Marc. Dozens died in the F-4 storm. I was in the city that day and left for Fort McMurray about one hour before it hit. Had I stayed, I would have been right in its path on the southside near the Edmonton Sun building.
> 
> Edmonton tornado - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Gheese!! That was a bit too close Don.

I've often wondered what people do if and when trapped with a tornado heading toward them. And it sure doesn't help when they head for the shelter under a highway overpass as some suggest to do, only to have the storm collapse the overpass. Not good.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's just brutal Marc!!
> 
> So much for the ocean providing a tempering influence for costal communities we were taught in school!!


Except for this year, which has been colder than any years since records were kept for St. John's (1880), we do get tempering effects from the Atlantic. Then, because we are so far out in the Atlantic, we get violent nor'easter "snow bombs". When a high is trapped over Ontario and Quebec, bringing them sunny warm temps, the subsequent low is stalled over the Atlantic provinces. This is when we get 30-75cm snowfalls over a day or so, then a bit of a break of a day or so, and then we get hit with the same sort of storm. This is how we got the 5 feet in 9 days, and then a week later, we got hit with three feet over a five day period. All the while folks in the GTA we basking in sunshine and shirt sleeves and shorts.

So, we don't get the brutally cold temps that Don might get, but we have snow that lasts and lasts and lasts. Such is Life.

Lunenburg, NS is foggy today, but free of snow.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you're up early for a weekend! Just finished up SAP with a look at the funnel clouds that formed over our city last evening. Quite something to see at this time of year.


Don ... really enjoyed that link to "The motorbike girl gangs of Morocco" ... a very cool display of some cultural colour, et al. :clap:


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Don ... really enjoyed that link to "The motorbike girl gangs of Morocco" ... a very cool display of some cultural colour, et al. :clap:


Good to hear someone enjoyed it John. I try to cater to a wide variety of readers and to be frank, they often surprise me with their reactions to what I choose!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Don ... really enjoyed that link to "The motorbike girl gangs of Morocco" ... a very cool display of some cultural colour, et al. :clap:



Yes, quite neat and I thought I might be heading off to some Moroccan site with the typical tattoos and chains... so it was a nice relief.

But I had trouble getting the BBC News Feed to even work and it just sat there and still does with:

«	Loading BlastCasta Ticker...	»

Even when I booted into SL to do some income tax stuff as I wasn't about to trust Mavericks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Yes, quite neat and I thought I might be heading off to some Moroccan site with the typical tattoos and chains... so it was a nice relief.
> 
> But I had trouble getting the BBC News Feed to even work and it just sat there and still does with:
> 
> «	Loading BlastCasta Ticker...	»
> 
> Even when I booted into SL to do some income tax stuff as I wasn't about to trust Mavericks.


Patrick, I am surprised you had difficulty. I always double check links after I upload to be sure they work in Mavericks and didn't have any such issues. That is very odd.


----------



## SINC

I worked on the motor home all day yesterday and cleaned it all up and now have it open again as my workspace for the next six months. Got a brand new Airport Extreme in the house and an Airport Express as a signal booster out in the motor home and had speeds out there of about 12 mbs down compared to 14 in the house. That is a huge improvement over the old Extreme which gave me about 6. The motor home is about 75 feet from the house and the signal has to pass through the house wall, then both walls of the shop and finally into the RV. Also got the dual satellite system up and running and the 40" Samsung LED set up, so have all the comforts of home. I always open the motor home so it is ready for the Masters golf tourney so I can sit out there and watch it with the screens open in the fresh spring air. With temps in the mid teens being forecast for next weekend, it should be great.

I did not feel well most of the day and fought off nausea for much of the day. When I came in for supper and went to take my suppertime meds, there in the tray sat my morning meds, forgotten for the first time in a year or more. No wonder I did not feel right. After I took the evening meds and had a small meal, I went right to bed at 6:30 and awoke ready to go at 1:30 so my work on SAP is done. Today some gorgeous blooms from Thailand, a quick way to make an ice cream cake in our daily gif and 'Sex After Death' to start your day with a smile.

Must remember to take morning meds at 6:00 this morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad you are feeling better this morning. Remember your meds ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. As well, here is a local story that would make anyone who enjoys the Café Chez Marc proud to be a human.

New restaurant marks victory for former refugee - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Took my meds at 5, an hour early and hopped back into bed and slept til 7:30. Feel better, but still not normal. It is amazing how the body comes to rely on the same meds at the same time over nearly 14 years now. Lesson learned, until next time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Took my meds at 5, an hour early and hopped back into bed and slept til 7:30. Feel better, but still not normal. It is amazing how the body comes to rely on the same meds at the same time over nearly 14 years now. Lesson learned, until next time.


Interesting, Don. I can see how the body would want the meds each day, but at the same time??? Very interesting.


----------



## SINC

Marc, by the same time I mean early morning and evening as close to 12 hours apart as possible. Varying a couple of hours on any given day is acceptable, but missing a complete set causes issues, at least with me.


----------



## SINC

Time for some scrambled eggs and toast this morning, anyone else?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Patrick, I am surprised you had difficulty. I always double check links after I upload to be sure they work in Mavericks and didn't have any such issues. That is very odd.



Yes Don, very strange, especially with the SAP.

I just tried yesterdays SAP again this AM and still back and running Snow Leopard and it's working well. I have no idea why it wouldn't work with Mavericks.

Just some bad burp somewhere I guess.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, Don. I can see how the body would want the meds each day, but at the same time??? Very interesting.


Just like milk cows. They want and need to be milked at almost the *same exact time every* day.

Not inferring that Don is a cow, but the body clock is the same.


----------



## SINC

Well, that was a mooving statement, Patrick!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, by the same time I mean early morning and evening as close to 12 hours apart as possible. Varying a couple of hours on any given day is acceptable, but missing a complete set causes issues, at least with me.


I guess it would depend upon the sort of med it might be. Still, you are now back on track so that is all that counts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, that was a mooving statement, Patrick!


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

Someone asked me if Lunenburg got as much snow as we do in St.John's. This is Lunenburg today .......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very windy pre-dawn morning. The wind woke the doxies up as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine to face the new day. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure Marc, thanks. It is going to be a busy day for me now that SAP is up as I meet with local citizens at 10:00 a.m. who say they have damning evidence about our mayor. A smile to start your day with a tale about 'Coffee Time'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure Marc, thanks. It is going to be a busy day for me now that SAP is up as I meet with local citizens at 10:00 a.m. who say they have damning evidence about our mayor. A smile to start your day with a tale about 'Coffee Time'.


Don, you are becoming the local SA political intrigue reporter. Kudos.

How does you mayor survive in office???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you are becoming the local SA political intrigue reporter. Kudos.
> 
> How does you mayor survive in office???


He caters to groups involved in sports, arts and heritage projects who want city money for their pet projects and they get their vote out to support him. Add to that voter apathy with only 37% casting ballots and you have a winning formula. Last election he only got half the votes he got in the previous election and 45 of every 100 mayoral ballots cast were for his only opponent, so he is slowly being pushed aside.

If I can help that departure move forward by exposing dubious behaviour, I wil.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> He caters to groups involved in sports, arts and heritage projects who want city money for their pet projects and they get their vote out to support him. Add to that voter apathy with only 37% casting ballots and you have a winning formula. Last election he only got half the votes he got in the previous election and 45 of every 100 mayoral ballots cast were for his only opponent, so he is slowly being pushed aside.
> 
> If I can help that departure move forward by exposing dubious behaviour, I wil.


Were there more than two candidates running? If he got only 45% of the vote, he should have lost. How many years has he been mayor?


----------



## SINC

No, just two candidates and he got 55% of votes cast, not a real strong approval rating as 45% voted for the woman who ran against him and a political rookie with zero experience. He became mayor in October of 2007 with over 83% of the vote between two candidates. That fell to 70% in his second run.


----------



## SINC

On another note, I am a hurtin' Albertan today after taking a rather nasty fall this morning. I got out of the 4 x 4 on an uphill driveway and did not notice the sheer ice on the concrete and down I went on my right side. My right elbow and arm are sprained, as is my wrist. Worse, I hit my face on the concrete and scraped it up badly around the right eye which is now turning a lovely shade of black. Film at eleven.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, just two candidates and he got 55% of votes cast, not a real strong approval rating as 45% voted for the woman who ran against him and a political rookie with zero experience. He became mayor in October of 2007 with over 83% of the vote between two candidates. That fell to 70% in his second run.


I see. I misread your stats.


----------



## johnp

Ouch!! on that Don ... even if just soft tissue injuries, they bring a lot of discomfort, and take a good time to heal. 
We're going to have a little Lemon Hart out on the balcony this afternoon ... can I send a little your way?!! We'll toast to a speedy, and not too uncomfortable recovery for you!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> On another note, I am a hurtin' Albertan today after taking a rather nasty fall this morning. I got out of the 4 x 4 on an uphill driveway and did not notice the sheer ice on the concrete and down I went on my right side. My right elbow and arm are sprained, as is my wrist. Worse, I hit my face on the concrete and scraped it up badly around the right eye which is now turning a lovely shade of black. Film at eleven.


Sorry to hear about your fall, Don. Hopefully, nothing is broken but your pride.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Ouch!! on that Don ... even if just soft tissue injuries, they bring a lot of discomfort, and take a good time to heal.
> We're going to have a little Lemon Hart out on the balcony this afternoon ... can I send a little your way?!! We'll toast to a speedy, and not too uncomfortable recovery for you!!


Now you're talking John, a Lemon Hart may be just what the doctor ordered. While I don't claim to have a pretty face, it is a bit worse for the wear today and the eye is now blackening. Funny thing is, my glasses survived intact without a bend even though the impact on the skin is either side of the leg and frame and the nose pad dug into and cut the side of my nose. This on my new frames, just received from Zenni Optical online for $125 all inclusive. Here is a look . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing that the glasses survived without a scratch. Must have been made in SK.


----------



## CubaMark

Feel better, Don - and practice answering people with the "...you should see the other guy..."  Or come up with a good story that involves moose wrestling / hockey heroism / (insert other evidence of valor)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang! 
Hope all are well. 

I see that Don fell down, went bonk, crash, scrape! Don, the irony is, because of the ice, you now need more ice on your head.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. How is Life treating you these days? Welcome back to The Shang.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang!
> Hope all are well.
> 
> I see that Don fell down, went bonk, crash, scrape! Don, the irony is, because of the ice, you now need more ice on your head.


And on my arm as well Kim. First time I have ever fallen. Quite an experience.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, not much sleep so far as the pain in my arm makes it very uncomfortable. This is going to take more than a few days to mend.

On a happier note SAP is up and has some interesting bits today including a video of a dog, taken when the owner departs the house. Also a look at a UFO caught on a game camera and watch an octopus free itself from a jar with the lid screwed on in the daily gif.

Did I mention it hurts to type as well? That means getting tomorrow's edition together will be a more daunting task than normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast and freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

In case you haven't had your morning smile elsewhere today, here is one reason to smile now . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet, Don. Doxies love tummy rubs as well.


----------



## CubaMark

Good day from oddly chilly Mexico... just a few days left in the office before our "semana santa" two-week break. Although my wife doesn't get this time off, I'll be romping around with my little fella, maybe get some time in on his bicycle and some park playground fresh air kinda time.

One of the things I regret is not being able (at present) to raise him home in Canada, on the farm. For a young boy, there's nothing like the open air, the forests, the animals... Much as I chafed at small-town life as a teenager, it's heaven for a child. One of these days....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Good day from oddly chilly Mexico... just a few days left in the office before our "semana santa" two-week break. Although my wife doesn't get this time off, I'll be romping around with my little fella, maybe get some time in on his bicycle and some park playground fresh air kinda time.
> 
> One of the things I regret is not being able (at present) to raise him home in Canada, on the farm. For a young boy, there's nothing like the open air, the forests, the animals... Much as I chafed at small-town life as a teenager, it's heaven for a child. One of these days....


Afternoon, mi amigo. Sounds like a fine wish for your son. I know that Lunenburg is not out in the country, but for Deborah and me, it will be a fine small town retirement life. We shall see.

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting a "rite of Spring" today .............. throwing snow into the road to hope that it melts today. With more snow in the forecast tomorrow, I need to at least expose the four feet of solid ice under these mounds by throwing a foot or two onto the road to let it melt in the afternoon sun. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, not much sleep so far as the pain in my arm makes it very uncomfortable. This is going to take more than a few days to mend.
> ... ...
> Did I mention it hurts to type as well? That means getting tomorrow's edition together will be a more daunting task than normal.



That's a bummer on your fall Don and I hope you heal well and fast.

If it's any consolation, I ended up having to take double doses of muscle & pain as well as acetaminophen for about a week on top of my blood pressure etc. meds, for some sciatic nerve and arm pain that came out of the blue and I didn't even take a fall or tumble.

And as for SAP, I guess the dictation of your new Mac won't be of much help with any of its preparation and there's no other app for that.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> I know that Lunenburg is not out in the country, but for Deborah and me, it will be a fine small town retirement life.


Thanks, Marc. As for Lunenburg - heh, when you see the number and frequency of deer strolling through town limits, you may rethink the "not...country" definition 

It's a lovely community, with unique geography. And for those of us raised in NS, or anyone who has lived with a coastline nearby, having that nicely developed harbour at your doorstep adds to the charm. To anyone with the interest / ability to visit Lunenburg, make sure you go during the Folk Harbour Festival, August 7-10. It's a real treat to catch some amazing vocal performances out in the open, on the docks, the gazebo... a wonderful walking town, too.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Thanks, Marc. As for Lunenburg - heh, when you see the number and frequency of deer strolling through town limits, you may rethink the "not...country" definition
> 
> It's a lovely community, with unique geography. And for those of us raised in NS, or anyone who has lived with a coastline nearby, having that nicely developed harbour at your doorstep adds to the charm. To anyone with the interest / ability to visit Lunenburg, make sure you go during the Folk Harbour Festival, August 7-10. It's a real treat to catch some amazing vocal performances out in the open, on the docks, the gazebo... a wonderful walking town, too.


Yes, Deborah has been there a few times this winter to oversee the renos, and has seen deer wander across our front lawn a couple of times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to the sound of snow and ice pellets slamming into the side of the house by strong winds. Back to Winter once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the OtHD Breakfast going and await any early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

On this day in 1859, a 23-year-old Missouri youth named Samuel Langhorne Clemens received his steamboat pilot's license.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry to hear of winter's return for you. Got a call from my doc to come see him this morning after my CT scan last Friday to check on that growth on my left lung. I am crossing my fingers it is a routine explanation of the results. 

Meanwhile on SAP this morning a brightly coloured building on the streets of Portugal, a fun video, 'Matchbox By Carl Perkins, Eric Clapton And Johnny Cash' where you will barely recognize Clapton who recently turned 69 and 'How To Get The Worst Night's Sleep Of Your Life' in case you ever need to do such a thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sorry to hear of winter's return for you. Got a call from my doc to come see him this morning after my CT scan last Friday to check on that growth on my left lung. I am crossing my fingers it is a routine explanation of the results.
> 
> Meanwhile on SAP this morning a brightly coloured building on the streets of Portugal, a fun video, 'Matchbox By Carl Perkins, Eric Clapton And Johnny Cash' where you will barely recognize Clapton who recently turned 69 and 'How To Get The Worst Night's Sleep Of Your Life' in case you ever need to do such a thing.


Good luck, Don. Come back with some good news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure if this is SAP material, but it is big news in the US Jewish community.

Oy vey. A takeover of Manischewitz - The Globe and Mail


----------



## SINC

That was an interesting read Marc. I recall a wine some of my Jewish friends drank that if I recall was Mogan David or some such thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That was an interesting read Marc. I recall a wine some of my Jewish friends drank that if I recall was Mogan David or some such thing.


Yes, Mogan David was another big brand name of Jewish wine.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> On this day in 1859, a 23-year-old Missouri youth named Samuel Langhorne Clemens received his steamboat pilot's license.



And many years later in 1928, Steamboat Willie took the helm of his tugboat and never did bother getting his steamboat pilot's license!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Don. Come back with some good news.


Well Marc, the good news if that there is no change in the nodules, therefore no cancer present.

The bad news is ’extensive atheroscierotic calcification in the coronary arteries, particularly the LAD’ which is the area in which my heart attack occurred. This is new from a year ago.

This has increased my risk of another heart attack significantly, but because I am already on Lipitor, and my cholesterol levels are now below normal, there is no more that an be done to reduce the condition.

Maintain a healthy weight, get regular exercise and que sera, sera was the advice received.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, the good news if that there is no change in the nodules, therefore no cancer present.
> 
> The bad news is ’extensive atheroscierotic calcification in the coronary arteries, particularly the LAD’ which is the area in which my heart attack occurred. This is new from a year ago.
> 
> This has increased my risk of another heart attack significantly, but because I am already on Lipitor, and my cholesterol levels are now below normal, there is no more that an be done to reduce the condition.
> 
> Maintain a healthy weight, get regular exercise and que sera, sera was the advice received.


Well, it sounds like somewhat good news. If you are feeling well, and avoid falls, you should be all set or summer.


----------



## CubaMark

I'd still look at that as good news, Don... the Big 'C' is a tougher road. May I suggest a cup of Earl Grey tea, as recent news reports have suggested the bergamot present may assist with cholesterol? (But do read this follow-up on potassium effects of Earl Grey and the matter of unproven science).


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I'd still look at that as good news, Don... the Big 'C' is a tougher road. May I suggest a cup of Earl Grey tea, as recent news reports have suggested the bergamot present may assist with cholesterol? (But do read this follow-up on potassium effects of Earl Grey and the matter of unproven science).


We serve that at the Café Chez Marc, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> I'd still look at that as good news, Don... the Big 'C' is a tougher road. May I suggest a cup of Earl Grey tea, as recent news reports have suggested the bergamot present may assist with cholesterol? (But do read this follow-up on potassium effects of Earl Grey and the matter of unproven science).


I'm afraid that I am not much of a tea guy Mark. I could count the number of cups of tea I have in a year on the fingers of one hand. I never did develop a taste for the stuff, but then again, neither does coffee rank high on my list. I normally consume a single cup a day, first thing in the morning. I cannot imagine drinking as much as the guy in that link you posted.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, awoke at 1:30 and since sleep eluded me, gave up and put SAP online and am busy working on tomorrow's edition. Today's video is an old clip of Mel Blanc's appearance on the Letterman show many years back. For those who do not know or recall Mr. Blanc you have surely heard one of his many voices over the years. He was the man responsible for many of the cartoon voices of the era, namely Bugs Bunny, Porky Pig, Daffy Duck, Yosemite Sam and hundreds more including Foghorn Leghorn.

Also today a marvellous machine in our daily gif and how to grill meats better by marinading it in beer.

And finally, today marks the beginning of The Masters golf tournament from Augusta, an event I never miss. Even if you don't care much for golf, the scenery with all the spring blooms is spectacular. The first of four rounds starts today and climaxes with the final round on Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Because you never know when you might need another doxie pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm afraid that I am not much of a tea guy Mark. I could count the number of cups of tea I have in a year on the fingers of one hand. I never did develop a taste for the stuff, but then again, neither does coffee rank high on my list. I normally consume a single cup a day, first thing in the morning. I cannot imagine drinking as much as the guy in that link you posted.


One cup of coffee?!?! Wow, good for you. I have to have a cup of coffee as I wait for the coffee to brew in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Because you never know when you might need another doxie pic.


Good one, Don. There is an American version of Doxie Comando as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have walked the greens of the various holes on the Masters course in Augusta with someone I was dating (and her dad had a membership) when I was at the Univ. of Georgia. This was about a week before the tournament was to start and they were just getting the course ready for play. What a layout.


----------



## SINC

Just finished up working on the motor home all morning. Began at 8:30 and have most of it done. I now have hot and cold running water and a working washroom too. Seems I forgot to run antifreeze through the outdoor shower lines and paid the price with a snapped in half bezel on the pressure line itself. Had to make a trip into the city to pick up a new hose, but I am not about to move the rig to install it any day soon the way the temps are until after the weekend. Come to think of it, I wouldn't be doing much showering outdoors anyway. 

Now for a light lunch and it will be time to settle in and watch day one of The Masters out here this afternoon. The season is now officially underway for the RV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just watched the entire Mel Blanc clip on SAP. I did like his many voices. He was a unique person.


----------



## SINC

Yes, Marc, than vid was a wee bit longer than I like to run, but it was needed to get in all those great voices and their backgrounds. Interesting how they invented the characters and he put the right voice to the character after it was created.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, Marc, than vid was a wee bit longer than I like to run, but it was needed to get in all those great voices and their backgrounds. Interesting how they invented the characters and he put the right voice to the character after it was created.


I could listen to his voices all day ................... shades of my youth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I have a busy day tomorrow. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some TGIF Breakfast .............. but first, some freshly brewed coffee to get us started. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, had a great sleep, a full 8.5 hours. If you enjoy McDonald's french fries, did you know you can make the very same type at home? See the video on SAP today for the instructions. Also on the daily gif, a bulldog who can through his own ball in the air and catch it again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, had a great sleep, a full 8.5 hours. If you enjoy McDonald's french fries, did you know you can make the very same type at home? See the video on SAP today for the instructions. Also on the daily gif, a bulldog who can through his own ball in the air and catch it again.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP a bit later today. I am not a fan of their fries, but I do love the A&W sweet potato fries.

Can a bulldog throw a ball and catch it? That would be interesting to see.

How is your body after your recent fall?


----------



## Dr.G.

"If we teach today's students as we taught yesterday's, we rob them of tomorrow." - John Dewey


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Will check out SAP a bit later today. I am not a fan of their fries, but I do love the A&W sweet potato fries.
> 
> Can a bulldog throw a ball and catch it? That would be interesting to see.
> 
> How is your body after your recent fall?


I am.

He can.

Much better.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am.
> 
> He can.
> 
> Much better.


Good

Good

Good


----------



## Dr.G.

To support the NL lobster harvesters, the Café Chez Marc is having an all-you-can-eat lobster feast all weekend .............. and it is free.

I don't like lobster, so you may eat all you want and take some home for loved ones. Enjoy


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I don't like lobster


Ditto.


----------



## CubaMark

Today's going to be an interesting day. Spent half the drive in to work this morning with my eye on the gas guage... coming up the steep mountain driveway into campus, motor started sputtering :yikes: Good news is it's mostly downhill on the way out... but I have 10 pesos in my pocket ($0.83 CAD) and payday is Tuesday....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ditto.


More for everyone else then, Don. I do like crab, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Today's going to be an interesting day. Spent half the drive in to work this morning with my eye on the gas guage... coming up the steep mountain driveway into campus, motor started sputtering :yikes: Good news is it's mostly downhill on the way out... but I have 10 pesos in my pocket ($0.83 CAD) and payday is Tuesday....


Good luck, mi amigo.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> More for everyone else then, Don. I do like crab, however.


Ditto. Especially Alaskan King Crab


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ditto. Especially Alaskan King Crab


Yum .............. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that I shall enjoy a beer at just past 4PM rather than some hot tea. It is +9C and sunny and I have been trading off between grading and shoveling snow into the road to speed up the melting process.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I think that I shall enjoy a beer at just past 4PM rather than some hot tea. It is +9C and sunny and I have been trading off between grading and shoveling snow into the road to speed up the melting process.


Sounds like a good idea Marc!! Good to see you're getting much of your snow and ice away. I remember doing the same when I lived in Corner Brook. Like you said in a previous post "a rite of spring" thing.

Thanks for the lobster offering ... but much as you and Don, not really into lobster either, but do enjoy it (and crab), cold, in salads. Have dined on a lot of fresh crab in my day -- Dungeness crab here in BC, and king crab in Alaska. Can't afford to buy either these days!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like a good idea Marc!! Good to see you're getting much of your snow and ice away. I remember doing the same when I lived in Corner Brook. Like you said in a previous post "a rite of spring" thing.
> 
> Thanks for the lobster offering ... but much as you and Don, not really into lobster either, but do enjoy it (and crab), cold, in salads. Have dined on a lot of fresh crab in my day -- Dungeness crab here in BC, and king crab in Alaska. Can't afford to buy either these days!!


Afternoon, John. After a half hour "back deck break", similar to your "balcony breaks", and one beer, it is back inside and back to grading.

How is Jean these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly for the crab harvesters, the catch this year is abundant, so the price is low. Good for the consumer, bad for those who harvest the crab.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. After a half hour "back deck break", similar to your "balcony breaks", and one beer, it is back inside and back to grading. How is Jean these days?


We're back in as well, after our first outside break. Did the noon hour, and will go out again a little later, hopefully, when there's some sun to enjoy as well as just the fresh air.

Jean's doing well ... she's back at her zen doodling .. said she was bored with the reading material she has on hand. 

We're both looking forward to Saturday, catching up with the daughter, getting updates on what's been happening in her life, and doing dim sum around the latter. We'll be babysitting her cat again soon ... while she takes a southern break for a week in the sun around Easter. Jean's looking forward to having the cat ... wonder how the cat will feel about it (being uprooted once again, and all)?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, John. Give Jean my best.


----------



## johnp

Variations on a theme .... a Lemon Hart set up for today's upcoming afternoon balcony break, and a Screech from the past.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. Give Jean my best.


Thanks ... and will do.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks ... and will do.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, early to bed resulted in early to rise for me today, so not only is today's SAP online, tomorrow's is in the can so to speak. Today the fountain chain video explained, a guy having a really bad day in our daily gif and the five things you should always buy used, not new.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, early to bed resulted in early to rise for me today, so not only is today's SAP online, tomorrow's is in the can so to speak. Today the fountain chain video explained, a guy having a really bad day in our daily gif and the five things you should always buy used, not new.


Don, Ben Franklin would be proud of you.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I suppose that's better than telling me to go fly a kite!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I suppose that's better than telling me to go fly a kite!


Good one, Don ................... just don't sit too close to the stove or put your bifocals up on the Franklin stove.


----------



## Dr.G.

COMFORT FOOD: Start your day the corned beef way | The Chronicle Herald

Morning all. I thought of making a Lunenburg-style breakfast this morning for us all .............. but chose not too. It looks tempting but is not very heart-friendly.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore


----------



## Dr.G.

NASA: Beautiful blood moon, when lunar eclipse comes Tuesday - CNN.com


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> COMFORT FOOD: Start your day the corned beef way | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Morning all. I thought of making a Lunenburg-style breakfast this morning for us all .............. but chose not too. It looks tempting but is not very heart-friendly.
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore



That breakfast looks familiar as the Alberta type ones my son comes up with, especially on their camping trips and the huge steel griddle he uses.

Waaaay too much and too rich for me. 

BTW: Those boats out in the Lunenburg harbour seem to always be there, so I guess they are just moored out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That breakfast looks familiar as the Alberta type ones my son comes up with, especially on their camping trips and the huge steel griddle he uses.
> 
> Waaaay too much and too rich for me.
> 
> BTW: Those boats out in the Lunenburg harbour seem to always be there, so I guess they are just moored out there.


Too rich for me as well, Patrick.

Yes, most of the boats seem to be moored. If you watch off and on, you will see the various fishing boats come and go in the middle of the harbor.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's Pothole Might Be Canada's Worst (VIDEO, TWEETS)

We're #1 .............. a dubious title.


----------



## Dr.G.

Florida Couple Forced to Dig Up 17-Year Old Organic Garden : Natural Society

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Too rich for me as well, Patrick.
> 
> Yes, most of the boats seem to be moored. If you watch off and on, you will see the various fishing boats come and go in the middle of the harbor.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?




Not too often I see any fishing boats coming or going there Marc, but I like watching the Chester Ferry come and go, but I find it really amazing how many people always seem to be strolling about, even in the yuckiest of weather at Peggys Cove Lighthouse:

Nova Scotia Webcams - Peggys Cove Lighthouse | South Shore

Al in all and very nice varied setup webcam site of the area.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not too often I see any fishing boats coming or going there Marc, but I like watching the Chester Ferry come and go, but I find it really amazing how many people always seem to be strolling about, even in the yuckiest of weather at Peggys Cove Lighthouse:
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Peggys Cove Lighthouse | South Shore
> 
> Al in all and very nice varied setup webcam site of the area.


Patrick, if you watch early in the morning and in the evening, boats are leaving and returning. During the day, it is mainly sailboats owned by people in the community.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 34 years ago today that Terry Fox started his Marathon of Hope here in St. John's. I lived less than 1km from where he dipped his foot into the Atlantic Ocean, and saw him run past my home here in St. John's. He was a remarkable person, who was taken from us all way too young. Lest we forget what he stood for here in Canada.

CBC Digital Archives - Terry Fox's Marathon of Hope - Terry Fox begins the Marathon of Hope


----------



## pm-r

Thanks Marc.

As I recall, the news media didn't clew in for almost weeks later from his start, and then they finally realized what the kid was up to and gave him some coverage.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> It was 34 years ago today that Terry Fox started his Marathon of Hope here in St. John's. I lived less than 1km from where he dipped his foot into the Atlantic Ocean, and saw him run past my home here in St. John's. He was a remarkable person, who was taken from us all way too young. Lest we forget what he stood for here in Canada.
> CBC Digital Archives - Terry Fox's Marathon of Hope - Terry Fox begins the Marathon of Hope


Yes, he sure was. And for me, a touch hard to believe that initial event of his run took place 34 years ago!!
His dream, and the memories have been kept alive by the yearly 'runs' .. but he, and the daily coverage of his courageous run, are what are still most 'dominant' in my mind!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> As I recall, the news media didn't clew in for almost weeks later from his start, and then they finally realized what the kid was up to and gave him some coverage.


True. He was a hit here in NL which gave him the motivation to go all the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes, he sure was. And for me, a touch hard to believe that initial event of his run took place 34 years ago!!
> His dream, and the memories have been kept alive by the yearly 'runs' .. but he, and the daily coverage of his courageous run, are what are still most 'dominant' in my mind!!


An excellent point, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all on The Masters final day. Will we have the youngest ever champ or a former champ again?

If you recall Simon and Garfunkel's 'Sound of Silence' a new version called 'Grounds for Violence' chronicles Winnipeg's past
winter in our video today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, this finish is going to be close. It shall depend upon who is best at keeping his composure. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and enjoy some classic Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cachorros Que Se Sentem Culpados - OlhaQueVideo.com.br

I get the same reaction from the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoYrxmxFnio

:lmao::clap::lmao:XX)

Good one, Don.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, sunny and warm here today ... But showers are on the horizon. Hope to check out some movies today either Noah, Draft Day or Budapest Hotel. Been very busy here and can hardly wait for our Easter Break.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, sunny and warm here today ... But showers are on the horizon. Hope to check out some movies today either Noah, Draft Day or Budapest Hotel. Been very busy here and can hardly wait for our Easter Break.


Morning, Rp. Good to see you back in The Shang. Work keeping you busy? Welcome to the club.

All three movies sound interesting.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoYrxmxFnio
> 
> :lmao::clap::lmao:XX)
> 
> Good one, Don.


I too thought that video on SAP today was very well done, glad you enjoyed it too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too thought that video on SAP today was very well done, glad you enjoyed it too.


S&G graduated from my high school a few years before me. Love their music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, dare I ask how the lit review is coming along???????????


----------



## eMacMan

These stories always grab at the heartstrings. More so when you are acquainted with the individual and her family. The video is certainly worth watching.

Community spirit shines bright for Elise

Animoto - Elise Kwan, Be The Change

We're all pulling for you Elise!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> These stories always grab at the heartstrings. More so when you are acquainted with the individual and her family. The video is certainly worth watching.
> 
> Community spirit shines bright for Elise
> 
> Animoto - Elise Kwan, Be The Change
> 
> We're all pulling for you Elise!


A touching story, Bob. Thanks for sharing it with us all.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all, sunny and warm here today ... But showers are on the horizon. Hope to check out some movies today either Noah, Draft Day or Budapest Hotel. Been very busy here and can hardly wait for our Easter Break.



If your taste is similar to my wife's forget Noah and give it a big pass.

She went in to see it the other day, about a one hour 'round trip but arrived home about 1 1/2 hours later.

She survived 20 minutes of its very Hollywood rendition, non-biblical interpretation, and finally just walked out. Thankfully they gave her a full refund.

Don't know about the others, and maybe your taste is different - just saying...  tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If your taste is similar to my wife's forget Noah and give it a big pass.
> 
> She went in to see it the other day, about a one hour 'round trip but arrived home about 1 1/2 hours later.
> 
> She survived 20 minutes of its very Hollywood rendition, non-biblical interpretation, and finally just walked out. Thankfully they gave her a full refund.
> 
> Don't know about the others, and maybe your taste is different - just saying...  tptptptp


She missed the best part, Patrick ................ when the two doxies were brought on board the Ark.


----------



## Dr.G.

How true ................


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> How true ................


Yes, so true!!! :clap:


----------



## pm-r

+1.

And I'll bet that just about everyone on civilized Earth knew who John Lennon was and probably only he, and maybe some friends and relatives knew the names of the teachers.

How true his statement was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Also very true ..........


----------



## johnp

....


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ....


Very, very true, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Total lunar eclipse visible across Canada this week | Globalnews.ca

Saw a blood moon when I was a little boy. Hope to see this one as well.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Total lunar eclipse visible across Canada this week | Globalnews.ca
> 
> Saw a blood moon when I was a little boy. Hope to see this one as well.


Sadly for us, Tuesday is the only day of the week with rain and full cloud cover in the forecast. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly for us, Tuesday is the only day of the week with rain and full cloud cover in the forecast. :-(


Too bad, Sinc. It is an amazing sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful sunrise. So, time to get breakfast ready. However, first comes the coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Neat ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Total lunar eclipse, Mars close approach tonight - Technology & Science - CBC News

A triple feature tonight ......


----------



## SINC

Well, our yard looks very different now. Had Fred The Handyman Tree Service over to take out one 60' birch, two 40' shubert cherry trees and a 35' maple, now all gone. Sadly, so is our shade, but the birch had died, both cherries were diseased and the maple was a volunteer growing into the courtyard wall and had to come down. Also had the stumps bored out. Total job took him six hours, pretty good time. That leaves us with only one last birch about 70 feet high and one Mountain Ash about 20' high. Come to think of it, it also leaves us with a lot fewer leaves to rake.


----------



## pm-r

Wow!! That's a lot of big trees to take down.

They should provide some nice firewood, and don't forget to keep a few bunches of some large chips, especially from the cherry and maple to add to your BBQ. Less any chainsaw oil of course!!

You're lucky that the large messy Arbutus trees don't grow there, as they keep shedding either their leaves, berries and bark all year long. They are nice, but much nicer if they are in the neighbour's yard and they get to do all the cleanup, but we still have several left.


----------



## SINC

Well, the trees were chipped so there is no fire wood Patrick. Not that it would matter as I do not have a fireplace or wood burning stove anyway. Had one home with a fireplace and hated the mess and the cleaning and the whole thing so badly that I made sure to never have another. 

No chips either, they were all raked up and gone. Won't miss the cherry's berries either.


----------



## pm-r

I'm sure you won't miss the bird's mess that usually comes with the cherries either, and you can always pickup a selection of wood chips from canadiantire etc. including some Jack Daniels smoker chips if you so desire. Various flavours of them as well, but the bourbon flavoured oak chips might be a bit heavy. But you'll have lots of beer available right???


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151530464481280

I like Winnipeg.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Well, the trees were chipped so there is no fire wood Patrick. Not that it would matter as I do not have a fireplace or wood burning stove anyway. Had one home with a fireplace and hated the mess and the cleaning and the whole thing so badly that I made sure to never have another.
> 
> No chips either, they were all raked up and gone. Won't miss the cherry's berries either.


A shame to waste the trunk of that maple. Usually some really nice wood in those. Possibly the cherries as well.


----------



## eMacMan

A bit of a follow up on the earlier Elise Kwan posting.

Ryan Sheckler makes surprise stop at Edmonton's Ronald McDonald House | CTV Edmonton News

The original links for anyone who missed them.
Community spirit shines bright for Elise

And the original video prepared by Ronald MacDonald house.
animoto.com/play/nYgX57MO1ozUGpJa98Ne7A

For whatever reason that last one is not linking, but a copy and paste into your browser does the trick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> A shame to waste the trunk of that maple. Usually some really nice wood in those. Possibly the cherries as well.


The trunks were not wasted, I gave them all (birch, cherry and maple) to the guy who cut down the trees who carefully bucked them and placed them in his truck for his home fireplace.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The trunks were not wasted, I gave them all (birch, cherry and maple) to the guy who cut down the trees who carefully bucked them and placed them in his truck for his home fireplace.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## SINC

Morning all as we welcome winter back here in Alberta. Again. SAP is up for the day and our video answers that age-old question, is it better to walk or run in the rain? Also a look at a near miss of a pedestrian in our daily gif, an unusual trailer park and 'Does A Baby's Name Affect Its Chances In Life?'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We had some snow yesterday evening, but today's sunshine and +10C temps have melted it all away. Now, all that is left is the last foot or two of the mounds still on the front and back lawns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any requests for breakfast? I shall start things off with some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## CubaMark

Is it morning already? Ugh. And only decaf in the house. Deadlines suck.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Is it morning already? Ugh. And only decaf in the house. Deadlines suck.


Morning, Mark. We could deliver some extra strong coffee this morning. "Una tassa de café, bien caliente". Si?


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent much of the afternoon throwing shovel upon shovel of snow and ice into the street, only to watch it melt in the sunshine and 15C temps. I can actually see some grass in my front garden.

So, instead of some hot 4PM tea, would anyone care for a beer???


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Spent much of the afternoon throwing shovel upon shovel of snow and ice into the street, only to watch it melt in the sunshine and 15C temps. I can actually see some grass in my front garden.
> 
> So, instead of some hot 4PM tea, would anyone care for a beer???


Congrat's ... some sure signs of spring Marc .... and your efforts are most-deserving of a beer!! Not sure what I've done this morning so far is that deserving of a beer, but it sure sounds good ... so if you're seeking some company, I'll join you!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. Our Lunenburg home is featured on the Charles Lantz Cabinetry website. My only problem is that my name is nowhere to be found. Granted, I did not make any of the decisions re the renos, but in the end, I am the one paying for these renos. Still, they wanted to get pics of the renos with his cabinets before any doxies could be seen in the pictures. A smart man. 

1936 kitchen renos - beautiful white kitchen - perfect for entertaining


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Congrat's ... some sure signs of spring Marc .... and your efforts are most-deserving of a beer!! Not sure what I've done this morning so far is that deserving of a beer, but it sure sounds good ... so if you're seeking some company, I'll join you!!


Good to hear, John. Snow is being forecast for Easter Sunday, so we best take our beers outside in the +15C temps while we can.


----------



## Dr.G.

I Can’t Stop Laughing! This Was Rated Europe’s Best Commercial. You’ll Never Believe The End! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.

Did not see this ending coming ..................


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, John. Snow is being forecast for Easter Sunday, so we best take our beers outside in the +15C temps while we can.


I agree Marc .... the temperature here is starting to fall, and rain's on its way. Not sure what to expect for the weekend, but suspect there's clouds and rain in the forecast for much, if not all of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I agree Marc .... the temperature here is starting to fall, and rain's on its way. Not sure what to expect for the weekend, but suspect there's clouds and rain in the forecast for much, if not all of it.


Well, let's enjoy today, then, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

In a pothole: Comedian Brian Aylward's rant about roads - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

One of the deeper potholes here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.upworthy.com/how-does-a...with-a-heart-crushing-hug-3-minutes-in?c=ufb2

The hug at about the three minute mark is so very touching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Song For Newfoundland (Buddy Wasisname) with lyrics & videos

Having spent more than half my life here in St. John's, I shall miss some things here ................ just not the winter's snows.


----------



## pm-r

This reminds me of some of the antics the air crew on some Air North flights we've had the privilege to be on, to and from Whitehorse, that they pull off so well...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07LFBydGjaM


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> This reminds me of some of the antics the air crew on some Air North flights we've had the privilege to be on, to and from Whitehorse, that they pull off so well...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07LFBydGjaM


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C with a light breeze. I left a window open in the bedroom, and suddenly woke up hearing a couple of cats fighting in a neighbor's backyard. It even woke up a couple of the doxies.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, dropped by for a coffee and to see if anyone was around. Looks like you only got about four hours shut eye. 

Just finished SAP with a video on 'Window Cleaning The World's Tallest Building', 'Comparison of Americans’ Weird Habits: Smartphones Are More Important Than Sex And Waffles Measure Storm Severity', an offbeat WEBBITS offering and the 'Cherry Tree From Space Mystery Baffles Japan'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP a bit later. I have been sitting outside with a cup of coffee in sunny +16C temps, which are over ten degrees over our norm for mid-April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rebuilt Bluenose II encounters steering issues - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Oops ...............


----------



## SINC

Just when you think it's safe to live with doxies: 'Beloved dachshund' chews off owner's toe


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just when you think it's safe to live with doxies: 'Beloved dachshund' chews off owner's toe


"Oh the Humanity!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Why did Moses REALLY Hit The Rock? | Israel Video Network

This is a classic example of Yiddish "kvetching".


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Why did Moses REALLY Hit The Rock? | Israel Video Network This is a classic example of Yiddish "kvetching".


I enjoyed that Marc .... but will admit, I did look up the word 'kvetching' after watching to ensure I was getting it.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I enjoyed that Marc .... but will admit, I did look up the word 'kvetching' after watching to ensure I was getting it.




Sorry, John, mea culpa. I should have put some sort of Yiddish translation to help with the term. A kvetch is a whining complainer .......... and the condition is chronic. 

It can also be used as a verb, as in "to kvetch", or to complain on and on and on.


----------



## johnp

Thanks Marc .... and it was most appropriate to someone I "ran into" during a shopping walkabout yesterday. After several minutes of his constant whining about everything that's wrong with him, and here, I just had to excuse myself, and head away (anywhere!!).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc .... and it was most appropriate to someone I "ran into" during a shopping walkabout yesterday. After several minutes of his constant whining about everything that's wrong with him, and here, I just had to excuse myself, and head away (anywhere!!).


Yes, the classic Jewish kvetcher is one who complains about every pain in his/her body, then goes on to what is wrong with the food/the government/the weather/his or her children/etc, etc, etc. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

+14C at 8PM. It is still dusk, so I was sitting out on my back deck with a glass of red wine, watching the doxies in the last light of day. Hard to imagine that in a few days I might be shoveling the snow off of the deck and using the snow blower in the driveway. Still, one may appreciate today for what it is ........... a rare touch of early Spring.


----------



## johnp

"Still, one may appreciate today for what it is ........... a rare touch of early Spring."
.. and when I looked early this morning, St. John's was forecasted to be the mildest spot in Canada today .. whether 'rare' or 'whatever', a day to be enjoyed, eh!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> "Still, one may appreciate today for what it is ........... a rare touch of early Spring."
> .. and when I looked early this morning, St. John's was forecasted to be the mildest spot in Canada today .. whether 'rare' or 'whatever', a day to be enjoyed, eh!!!


Rare???? Call it "unheard of" for this time in April. We set a record for the most snow received in a Canadian city for this day, with 69cm on April 16th, 1999. And today, we hit +19C. Go figure????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Rare???? Call it "unheard of" for this time in April. We set a record for the most snow received in a Canadian city for this day, with 69cm on April 16th, 1999. And today, we hit +19C. Go figure????



Ahhh, the old "global warming" thing raises it head briefly.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ahhh, the old "global warming" thing raises it head briefly.


Right. We have had the coldest winter in over 50 years, and the second most snow ever, just over 20 feet. So, a bit of warmth is due for us ............ :clap:

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast and coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning and thanks for the coffee Marc. SAP is up for the day with a man complaining about our mayor writing a letter to his employer trying to get him fired. What a thing for a mayor to do. Also today, come along with two elderly Dutch ladies, An and Ria as they take their very first airplane ride in our video. Also 'Britons Need To Eat Fewer Baked Beans', and why is that?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +5C at just past noon. Not as warm as yesterday, but still a nice day to sit out back and enjoy the warmth of the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning and thanks for the coffee Marc. SAP is up for the day with a man complaining about our mayor writing a letter to his employer trying to get him fired. What a thing for a mayor to do. Also today, come along with two elderly Dutch ladies, An and Ria as they take their very first airplane ride in our video. Also 'Britons Need To Eat Fewer Baked Beans', and why is that?


Just wait, Don ................ you are next. Still, we shall be there for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Don, some SAP material? I like John Daly, but this was dangerous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here in NL, as we await another 30cm of fresh snow, "Peeing in the snow, gazing down the hole, is the only sign of Spring."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HT-zk1mYDo


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> Don, some SAP material? I like John Daly, but this was dangerous.



Gads!!! I'm sure glad he only hit part of the *tee* and not any of her *teet*h!!

I guess you noticed that she was a blonde!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Here in NL, as we await another 30cm of fresh snow, "Peeing in the snow, gazing down the hole, is the only sign of Spring."
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HT-zk1mYDo


LOL! That's a killer song and oh so true for us right now! :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gads!!! I'm sure glad he only hit part of the *tee* and not any of her *teet*h!!
> 
> I guess you noticed that she was a blonde!!!


Imagine if he hit her on the cheek or jaw??? XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> LOL! That's a killer song and oh so true for us right now! :lmao: :clap:


It is amazing how much snow is melting away in the sunlight ............... only to be replaced with more snow this weekend. My neighbor is determined to have us over for an Easter Sunday BBQ and Beer (his tradition).


----------



## Dr.G.

You Won't Believe The Reaction Of These Cows After Escaping The Slaughterhouse | Marvelous

Talk about joie de vivre.


----------



## SINC

Merci, Marc, grabbed that one for SAP!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merci, Marc, grabbed that one for SAP!


Good to hear, Don. I know that you might be able to use a CBC site, but it is still an interesting story.

Ford Mustang 00001 bought in St. John's 50 years ago - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Don. I know that you might be able to use a CBC site, but it is still an interesting story.
> 
> Ford Mustang 00001 bought in St. John's 50 years ago - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News



Just a neat car and and a neat story and quite amazing that the #1 model car was actually sent to and sold in St. John's.

I can still recall Mr Ross my employer and owner of The Butchart Gardens driving up in his black convertible model, the first one to be had and sold in Victoria by Lionel Walters the Ford dealerships salesman, and parked it in the spot specifically kept open for his mother to park her 1941 110 Packard.

So we knew it had to be something special and it was.

I was even offered a chance to drive it but I still preferred my 1960 MGA 1600 that I had recently purchased.


----------



## SINC

Back in those days, this was my ride, a 1961 Triumph TR3-A, 4-speed with OD in 2nd, 3rd and 4th.


----------



## pm-r

Ahhh, almost my nemesis but I was lucky due to their easier to loose rear spinout tendency. It happened to me when trying out a friends TR through some twisty turns and I was pushing it a bit too far and too fast. An almost instant 180 degree turn-around. 

BTW: Did the OD work consistently for you. It was nice to have when it did.

PS: My MGA 1600 was Conferenced raced and was the fastest in its class for four years in the Pacific North West series, but I was not the owner nor driver for that.

It was conference tuned by the owner/driver who was trained at the MGA factory and ended up with 40 over pistons, 40 off the heads, competition valve springs, and clutch and beautifully ported/polished and balanced and would easily rev to 8,000 RPM. It could even lay some rear rubber accelerating in third gear and a chirp in fourth. 

Definitely a fun car to drive. Or at least is was nicer to drive on the road when I replaced the 30 wt oil in the shocks with normal wt oil. That was a bit of a harsh ride, but it could sure corner well. 

But a nice car Don, and I guess you don't have it any more and possibly miss it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the Easter TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Ahhh, almost my nemesis but I was lucky due to their easier to loose rear spinout tendency. It happened to me when trying out a friends TR through some twisty turns and I was pushing it a bit too far and too fast. An almost instant 180 degree turn-around.
> 
> BTW: Did the OD work consistently for you. It was nice to have when it did.
> 
> But a nice car Don, and I guess you don't have it any more and possibly miss it.


The OD worked smooth as silk, much fun going through all seven gears on the way up. But flipping it into 4 under gave one a surge of power when passing others at highway speeds. 

While I put the car through its paces in rallies and road races, I never once experienced a 180°. It held corners like it was glued to the pavement.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and happy Easter. SAP is up for the day with spring flowers from the wet coast, a puppy who just wants to play in our daily gif and the power of the hunter osprey in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out that puppy pic once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Not sure what people want to eat on this pre-Easter TGIGF, but I am open to requests.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The OD worked smooth as silk, much fun going through all seven gears on the way up. But flipping it into 4 under gave one a surge of power when passing others at highway speeds.
> 
> While I put the car through its paces in rallies and road races, I never once experienced a 180°. It held corners like it was glued to the pavement.



I think most English cars used the same type of OD and was often a source of problems that usually got fixed at the "MotorSport" garage were I worked for a while that specialized in European cars. Most of the problem as I recall was due to some Lucas electrical problems. 

I think it was the Lucas electricals that were referred to a the Prince of Darkness or some such, but I never had any such Lucas problems with any car or motorbike I owned.

Oh, and as for the 180 spinout, I think it was the earlier TR 2 that I took out for a spin and spun. The later models were much improved I believe. But still couldn't usually out corner those darn Morgans that behaved like they were on rails. 

PS: That's a nice looking 1961 Triumph TR3-A you had, but I thought they always came with a *black* English type vinyl top.


----------



## SINC

Both my top and tonneau cover were white, while the hardtop was red.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maple Leaf shutters Hamilton wiener production plant - Latest Hamilton news - CBC Hamilton

Oh, the humanity.


----------



## SINC

Good thing it wasn't a wiener dog plant!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good thing it wasn't a wiener dog plant!


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose Golf Club

Amazing. The Bluenose Gold Club in Lunenburg is open today for the rest of the season. Deborah and I want to take golf lessons there and play some golf in our retirement. Today, here in St.John's, I just gassed up the snowblower for this weekend's snow storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Matza Man – Funniest Passover Video Around! | Israel Video Network

Cute.


----------



## SINC

That reminds me of the bagel dance one Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That reminds me of the bagel dance one Marc!


Yes, it does. I can't find that link anymore.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it does. I can't find that link anymore.


Sure you can, Marc. 

Bagel Dance (original)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Maple Leaf shutters Hamilton wiener production plant - Latest Hamilton news - CBC Hamilton
> 
> Oh, the humanity.



Well I guess it could have been worse if they had had a factory in St. John's.

But previously they sold their stake in Canada Bread to Grupo Bimbo. Really the Bimbo group!!! WOW!! I'll bet they can make some nice *buns*!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well I guess it could have been worse if they had had a factory in St. John's.
> 
> But previously they sold their stake in Canada Bread to Grupo Bimbo. Really the Bimbo group!!! WOW!! I'll bet they can make some nice *buns*!!


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure you can, Marc.
> 
> Bagel Dance (original)


Great. Thanks, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, awoke refreshed after a solid nine hours of sleep. SAP is up and features a great tale for anyone who has computers called, 'Power Failure'. Also a guy toilet papers his wife in our daily gif and one way to get fat people to use the stairs in 'The things that people send us'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sleep is essential. Kudos to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to make breakfast soon, but first, some coffee.


----------



## SINC

At the end of a week where we featured Mel Blanc in our SAP video, I ran across this fitting end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. He was a truly funny man.


----------



## SINC

I am torn between several of his voices as my favourites, namely Porky Pig and Foghorn Leghorn with honourable mentions to Daffy Duck and Bugs Bunny. And Yosemite Sam too.


----------



## johnp

Just came inside after a 'short break' out on our balcony ... managed to catch 20+ minutes between the wind, to enjoy a glass of wine and appetizer of some shrimp and jicama, dipped in a cocktail sauce prepared from what I could find in the fridge. I didn't hear any complaints .... it was all enjoyed, and went down well!! 

No turkey or ham in the forecast for us this weekend. I'm doing fish (tilapia), steamed rice, and cole slaw for dinner today. Not sure about Easter Sunday as yet ... maybe a chicken?

Hope the long weekend is treating everyone well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am torn between several of his voices as my favourites, namely Porky Pig and Foghorn Leghorn with honourable mentions to Daffy Duck and Bugs Bunny. And Yosemite Sam too.


Hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nine-year-old steps on 10,000 year old mastodon tooth - CNN.com

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it certainly is, merci.

Today on SAP a video that will give you chills quite unexpectedly and without fear, a dog with his own special ball and a cat who chases a laser beam.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, it certainly is, merci.
> 
> Today on SAP a video that will give you chills quite unexpectedly and without fear, a dog with his own special ball and a cat who chases a laser beam.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some Easter Sunday Brunch. Any requests???


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, cute picture of the dog and his special ball.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some pictures of the ice melting from the tree branches after last night's freezing drizzle. Sunshine and +3C temps are causing the ice to melt away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone remember the TV show "I Dream of Jeannie" with Barbara Eden and Larry Hagman??? There is a remake in the works ......................


----------



## johnp

A variation on a theme .. four seasonal shots of a view from our balcony -- spring (today), summer & fall of last year, and a winter shot of this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting montage, John. It's as if you are in the mountains looking down at the valley below.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting montage, John. It's as if you are in the mountains looking down at the valley below.


Marc ... the camera in the iPad2 doesn't capture contrasts and colours for shots at a distance very well, but it's all I have for a camera ... and at least the pictures do show something of the changes we see (from up here).


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Some pictures of the ice melting from the tree branches after last night's freezing drizzle. Sunshine and +3C temps are causing the ice to melt away.


Nice shots Marc, mind if I borrow one for SAP, with due credit of course!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Marc ... the camera in the iPad2 doesn't capture contrasts and colours for shots at a distance very well, but it's all I have for a camera ... and at least the pictures do show something of the changes we see (from up here).



It seems that some of the power lines have disappeared as well.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Some pictures of the ice melting from the tree branches after last night's freezing drizzle. Sunshine and +3C temps are causing the ice to melt away.



Those are some neat shots Marc.

And some very interesting icicle shapes as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice shots Marc, mind if I borrow one for SAP, with due credit of course!


Be my guest, Don. Do I get a byline?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those are some neat shots Marc.
> 
> And some very interesting icicle shapes as well.


The strange shapes are caused by the wind, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice shots Marc, mind if I borrow one for SAP, with due credit of course!


Here are some more shots taken last March.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The strange shapes are caused by the wind, Patrick.



I gathered as much and I guess I'm just not used to the such strong winds and odd weather you get and end up with some horizontally formed icicles.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I gathered as much and I guess I'm just not used to the such strong winds and odd weather you get and end up with some horizontally formed icicles.


St. John’s named one of windiest cities in world | NTV - Canada's Superstation 

"St. Johns, in Newfoundland and Labrador, beats all other Canadian cities in atmospheric records. Of the major Canadian cities, St. Johns is the foggiest (124 days), snowiest (359 cm (141 in)), wettest (1,514 mm (59.6 in)), most cloudy (only 1,497 hours of sunshine), and of course the windiest (24.3 km/h (15.1 mph) average speed). It does have one major advantage though: its winters are among the mildest in Canada."


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I have some pro bono reading/writing assessments to do tomorrow morning and afternoon, so my day shall be busy. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Yes Marc, you've mentioned those facts and the URL several times here and/or the weather forum, but I'd sure question whoever the quote came from and I'd suggest they might have drunk just a wee bit too much scorch to state- 'its winters are among the mildest in Canada'. Yeah right!! :lmao:

Maybe they didn't know about Victoria or Vancouver, after all they are far away on the opposite coast.  :roll eyes:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yes Marc, you've mentioned those facts and the URL several times here and/or the weather forum, but I'd sure question whoever the quote came from and I'd suggest they might have drunk just a wee bit too much scorch to state- 'its winters are among the mildest in Canada'. Yeah right!! :lmao:
> 
> Maybe they didn't know about Victoria or Vancouver, after all they are far away on the opposite coast.  :roll eyes:


Actually, Environment Canada notes that after Victoria and Vancouver, we have mild winters. This year it was not so with temps (including windchills) hitting -30C for a few days, but the air temps, without any windchills, are actually mild. Our worst snow storms come when temps are -1 to -5C. Go figure?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

http://theilovedogssite.com/dog-tra...&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=DogPray_4-20-14

Don, some SAP material???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and breakfast are now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did Apple Maps Just Find The Loch Ness Monster? - TIME

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

On this day in 1910 Mark Twain died in Redding, Connecticut, aged seventy-four.

"Death, the only immortal who treats us all alike, whose pity and whose peace and whose refuge are for all — the soiled and the pure, the rich and the poor, the loved and the unloved."
-- Mark Twain, Memorandum written on his deathbed


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Did Apple Maps Just Find The Loch Ness Monster? - TIME
> 
> Interesting.


Morning Marc, just picked that story for SAP yesterday and is in the can for a future day. Great minds and all!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just picked that story for SAP yesterday and is in the can for a future day. Great minds and all!


Good to hear, Don. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> http://theilovedogssite.com/dog-tra...&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=DogPray_4-20-14
> 
> Don, some SAP material???


Indeed, merci sir.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed, merci sir.


When I am hot, I'm hot. You may also use any of the March ice pics if you want.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, stop the SAP presses .................

Kraft recalls 44,000-kg of Oscar Mayer wieners - Business - CBC News


----------



## johnp

... and one of the cutest "hot dogs" I 've seen ...


----------



## Aurora

Dr.G. said:


> Don, stop the SAP presses .................
> 
> 
> 
> why?


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don, stop the SAP presses .................
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> 
> 
> SAP is the #1 web site when it comes to breaking and "hot" doxies stories.
> 
> Also, Don is an old newsman and most likely has not heard that expression for some time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... and one of the cutest "hot dogs" I 've seen ...


Cute. :love2:


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> On this day in 1910 Mark Twain died in Redding, Connecticut, aged seventy-four.


Hard to believe that a man who died over a hundred years ago made observations of the human condition that are so relevant even today. I daresay they'll be quoting Sam Clemens for a long time to come....


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Mark. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some reakfast, coffee and a trip to SAP. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry I was a bit late with SAP this morning, but it is up now.

Forgot to mention this item on SAP yesterday in case you missed it:

9 Mistakes You're Making With Scrambled Eggs | St. Albert's Place On The Web

Today features spring flowers from the wet coast, an oddball gif to make you happy and an intentional aborted landing at the Boeing factory test grounds.


----------



## CubaMark

Cute GIF, Don. 'morning, all. Up 'til 4am working on a project, but had to call it a night. Too old for these all-nighters. Need to stop being so damn optimistic with my deadlines and accept the limitations that come with a body that now needs more sleep at night...


----------



## Macfury

PepsiMax picks up where coffee leaves off!


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, I had to pull the Nessie and Apple maps story slated to run tomorrow:

No, we didn’t find the Loch Ness Monster with Apple Maps | Southern Fried Science

C'est la vie.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Cute GIF, Don. 'morning, all. Up 'til 4am working on a project, but had to call it a night. Too old for these all-nighters. Need to stop being so damn optimistic with my deadlines and accept the limitations that come with a body that now needs more sleep at night...


Morning Mark, I hear you about needing more sleep as you age, but just wait until you hit your 60s/70s. Dead tired at 9:00 p.m., one goes to bed only to awaken wide awake at 2:00 a.m. and wander the house or sit on the 'puter til 4:00 a.m. before heading back to bed!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well Marc, I had to pull the Nessie and Apple maps story slated to run tomorrow:
> 
> No, we didn’t find the Loch Ness Monster with Apple Maps | Southern Fried Science
> 
> C'est la vie.



It really is amazing how many pseudo posts are being created and posted and makes me wonder why and what some people do with their time and why???

Just like the video of the guy being struck with lightning twice that has resurfaced lately until one does some checking to show it was all a fake:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwr1a146gDg&app=desktop[/ame]

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=275001259177652


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sorry I was a bit late with SAP this morning, but it is up now.
> 
> Forgot to mention this item on SAP yesterday in case you missed it:
> 
> 9 Mistakes You're Making With Scrambled Eggs | St. Albert's Place On The Web
> 
> Today features spring flowers from the wet coast, an oddball gif to make you happy and an intentional aborted landing at the Boeing factory test grounds.


Afternoon, Don. Saw that piece about the scrambled eggs, but I was doing many of them already.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, I had to pull the Nessie and Apple maps story slated to run tomorrow:
> 
> No, we didn’t find the Loch Ness Monster with Apple Maps | Southern Fried Science
> 
> C'est la vie.


Too bad ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Cute GIF, Don. 'morning, all. Up 'til 4am working on a project, but had to call it a night. Too old for these all-nighters. Need to stop being so damn optimistic with my deadlines and accept the limitations that come with a body that now needs more sleep at night...


A wise decision, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> PepsiMax picks up where coffee leaves off!


XX) Too much sugar.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It really is amazing how many pseudo posts are being created and posted and makes me wonder why and what some people do with their time and why???" A valid point, Patrick.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> "It really is amazing how many pseudo posts are being created and posted and makes me wonder why and what some people do with their time and why???" A valid point, Patrick.


Yes ... at least with all the pseudo phone calls, one can at least understand they're fishing expeditions, attempting to catch a "fish" or two for a tidy profit!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes ... at least with all the pseudo phone calls, one can at least understand they're fishing expeditions, attempting to catch a "fish" or two for a tidy profit!!


Another valid point, John.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sorry I was a bit late with SAP this morning, but it is up now.
> 
> Forgot to mention this item on SAP yesterday in case you missed it:
> 
> 9 Mistakes You're Making With Scrambled Eggs | St. Albert's Place On The Web
> 
> Today features spring flowers from the wet coast, an oddball gif to make you happy and an intentional aborted landing at the Boeing factory test grounds.



They forgot to mention the secret of using a tablespoon of ice water for each egg and a small amount of creme of tartar for the scrambled eggs.

And that Boeing test flight was incredible, and thanks for that.

BTW: Your whatzit reminded me of a pile of Cheerios except they had the wrong color and the shape, but then the few whitewalls gave it away for the shot of a huge pile of old tires I'd say.

I didn't think they were allowed to do that anymore due to the huge fire concerns and all the potential problems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy 100th Birthday, Wrigley Field - CBSSports.com

Don, some SAP material for the baseball fans?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is a bit early for the OtHD Breakfast, so I shall start some fresh coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the baseball story tip. Just got SAP online and it has some interesting stuff today. The Alberta College of Pharmacists have banned the use of Air Miles at Alberta Pharmacies and people are upset. A cat uses a flotation device to escape being chased by a dog in our daily gif and how to properly reheat pizza without using your microwave.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the baseball story tip. Just got SAP online and it has some interesting stuff today. The Alberta College of Pharmacists have banned the use of Air Miles at Alberta Pharmacies and people are upset. A cat uses a flotation device to escape being chased by a dog in our daily gif and how to properly reheat pizza without using your microwave.


Morning, Don. I collect Optimum points at Shoppers, but Air Miles wherever they are offered. I just use it to cash in for $10 off our grocery bill every time I get 95 Air Miles.

How is the mayoral situation coming along? Any forthcoming apologies?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, got a real chuckle out of that window cleaner video clip.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I collect Optimum points at Shoppers, but Air Miles wherever they are offered. I just use it to cash in for $10 off our grocery bill every time I get 95 Air Miles.
> 
> How is the mayoral situation coming along? Any forthcoming apologies?


No Marc, but he had yet another opportunity to do so last night at council, but took off running after adjourning the meeting. I will be providing video of that missed opportunity on SAP as soon as the city makes it available.


----------



## pm-r

Happy St. George's Day - at least for those in Newfoundland who I understand celebrate it today and tomorrow.

It's also supposed to be the best day for dandelions in full bloom I've been told and the best time to harvest for those that make dandelion wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Happy St. George's Day - at least for those in Newfoundland who I understand celebrate it today and tomorrow.
> 
> It's also supposed to be the best day for dandelions in full bloom I've been told and the best time to harvest for those that make dandelion wine.


Same to you, Patrick. Yes, it is celebrated here to balance out our having St. Patrick's Day as a provincial holiday as well.

No dandelions here yet, especially not with a freezing rain warning hanging over our head. The lawns that are free of snow might be under up to an inch of ice by tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, but he had yet another opportunity to do so last night at council, but took off running after adjourning the meeting. I will be providing video of that missed opportunity on SAP as soon as the city makes it available.


Interesting. Stay with this story, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I have been up working on SAP for today since midnight and still have tomorrow to go before I head back to bed. Marc, that opportunity for our mayor to put things right that slipped away is our lead item this morning. Also a wonderful video on pollination, a cut gif about puppies and the Wrigley Field story you pointed out to me. thanks again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. I have been up working on SAP for today since midnight and still have tomorrow to go before I head back to bed. Marc, that opportunity for our mayor to put things right that slipped away is our lead item this morning. Also a wonderful video on pollination, a cut gif about puppies and the Wrigley Field story you pointed out to me. thanks again.


Afternoon, Don. Went through SAP already. Great edition. :clap: I am finding your situation with the mayor most interesting, even though it does not effect me in the least.


----------



## Dr.G.

They should make "hide and seek" an Olympic sport.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> They should make "hide and seek" an Olympic sport.


Bigfoot has been coming down to Harrison Hot Springs, BC, for a good while ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152019595354527

Due to the cursing, I am not sure if this is suitable SAP content. Still, what an illusion. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152019595354527
> 
> Due to the cursing, I am not sure if this is suitable SAP content. Still, what an illusion. :clap:


Morning Marc, I have had this one in my files for over six months now, debating whether or not it is usable on SAP. I suspect not, but then again why do I continue to hold on to it? 

Today on SAP a uniqued photo taken by our friend Camán from Sweden, Alton Brown show you how to make hard eggs without boiling, (Kim's favourite guy, perhaps will bring her out of hiding?) and 'The 10 Strangest Sex Laws In The USA'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, it is a bit shocking ............. and I don't mean the language.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for our TGIF Breakfast. Any requests? Business has been slow with the lack of traffic here in The Shang, so I am open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## Dr.G.

I actually remember this, and thought "what a smart and brave girl".

"Moment in time: April 25, 1983 -- Soviet leader writes to U.S. schoolgirl

In a bizarre Cold War moment, 10-year-old Samantha Smith posed the question that terrified hundreds of millions of adults. In a letter to Soviet leader Yuri Andropov, she asked: "Please tell me how you are going to help to not have a war." The innocent missive ended up in Pravda, and the world's media descended on Samantha's Maine home. She wanted an answer, so in a second letter she pressed Andropov for a reply. This time he wrote back, calling her a "courageous and honest girl" and inviting her family for a two-week summer visit. Mikhail Gorbachev later said he was much moved by Samantha's plea. Ronald Reagan hailed "her idealism and unaffected sweetness of spirit" after she died in a 1985 plane crash. Three months later, Gorbachev and Reagan met for the first of the summits that ended the Cold War." -- Paul Koring


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought I would post this here in order to get some advice from someone I know, such as Don or Patrick, et al. 

I just got a new iPad Air and signed up for iCloud. Have either of you, or anyone else reading this question, experienced any troubles with these sorts of uploads?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I use iCloud for very limited things, but have no trouble with it. I only allow it to sync my Mail, contacts and bookmarks, but I trust not a single document to the cloud. YMMV.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I use iCloud for very limited things, but have no trouble with it. I only allow it to sync my Mail, contacts and bookmarks, but I trust not a single document to the cloud. YMMV.


Thanks for the feedback, Don. I was thinking of using it for pictures.

YMMV???? Translation, SVP.


----------



## CubaMark

Your Mileage May Vary


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Your Mileage May Vary


Thanks, Mark.

How is Life treating you and your family today?


----------



## pm-r

Sorry for my delay but I just got back from the Lab for some fasting blood/pee tests the Dr wanted and it was very busy with over an hour wait.

Marc, my comments would pretty much be the same as Don's, and even my POP email I have disabled, and might enable it when out boating only if the marina has free wi-fi.

Neither do I have any cell data SIM card enabled.

Basically I don't really even use much of the iCloud, and the only hassle with it that I encountered was that it doubled and also quadrippled some of my Calendar appointments and events. But even using it for a backup, I still have 4.88 GB left in the free 5.0 GB space.

I was a bit miffed that Apple's "backup", either to the iCloud or with iTunes to ones Mac, only backs up some user data, and no purchased apps etc. 

Your usage would vary and be different with iCould I'm sure.


----------



## pm-r

Here you go SINC, some more potential SAP stuff from my son's friend in Whitehorse who sent me this:

Whitehorse family's rescued puppy turns out to be a fox - North - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Here you go SINC, some more potential SAP stuff from my son's friend in Whitehorse who sent me this:
> 
> Whitehorse family's rescued puppy turns out to be a fox - North - CBC News


Thanks for the iCloud info, Patrick. 

Interesting item re the fox/puppy.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Here you go SINC, some more potential SAP stuff from my son's friend in Whitehorse who sent me this:
> 
> Whitehorse family's rescued puppy turns out to be a fox - North - CBC News


Turns out that one of the doxie pups in our last litter was a secret member of the New Mickey Mouse Club.


----------



## johnp

We adopted these two a good while ago .. and so far so good, we've had no trouble with the local fish & game dept (maybe it's because we keep them dressed in disguise!!).


----------



## Dr.G.

A wise decision, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 4AM to the sound of fog horns. Very foggy outside just now. Even the doxies are hard to see in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to be a light breakfast this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that's a cute way to arrange the fruit for breakfast this morning.

Don't miss the video on SAP this morning as Darcy Oake, son of sports broadcaster Scott Oake wows 'em with his magic on Britain's Got Talent. An intresting yarn about the 'New UFO Hunters' as well today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, doxie bananas are a fine way to start the day ............... next to reading the latest edition of SAP.


----------



## SINC

If you are going to play the part of Winnie The Pooh, please be sure not to put the costume pants on backwards.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Want a chuckle, listen to this.

Audio | The Irrelevant Show | CBC Radio


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Want a chuckle, listen to this.
> 
> Audio | The Irrelevant Show | CBC Radio


Well, that cheered me up!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, that cheered me up!


Good to hear, Don. :lmao:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Going to be a light breakfast this morning. Enjoy.


Nice looking breakfast plate Marc!! 
Daughter got back (from her trip) early this morning, called at 7am, and said she was hungry ... so dim sim was on the menu for our breakfast this morning - we were all ready for it!! Nice to get back to our usual routine once again. Good food, and lots of chatter re: her trip, and etc.
Her cat wasn't that happy to see her though ... knowing that she was going to be transported in the travel case once again!! She hid under the bed, and had to be pulled out. She'll miss Jean, and all the brushing and treats she got from her!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Nice looking breakfast plate Marc!!
> Daughter got back (from her trip) early this morning, called at 7am, and said she was hungry ... so dim sim was on the menu for our breakfast this morning - we were all ready for it!! Nice to get back to our usual routine once again. Good food, and lots of chatter re: her trip, and etc.
> Her cat wasn't that happy to see her though ... knowing that she was going to be transported in the travel case once again!! She hid under the bed, and had to be pulled out. She'll miss Jean, and all the brushing and treats she got from her!!


Good for you, John. Do you have a special place for dim sum, or try various places?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ..... Do you have a special place for dim sum, or try various places?


For the past 2+ years Marc it's been exclusively to the same place. 

We've done several, in quite a few different nighbourhoods over the years, but much too often once we get to find & like a place, the place either closes, or gets new management, and we're forced to find another to take its place.

I found our current favourite via an internet search of Chinese restaurants offering dim sum in 'local' neighbourhoods. This one is located in the neighbourhood where I lived during my early- to late-teen years. I thought it might/would be fun to check out ... as I hadn't been back there in a good many years. Sure glad we did, as we think it's a real winner!! Now to keep fingers crossed it will last!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> For the past 2+ years Marc it's been exclusively to the same place.
> 
> We've done several, in quite a few different nighbourhoods over the years, but much too often once we get to find & like a place, the place either closes, or gets new management, and we're forced to find another to take its place.
> 
> I found our current favourite via an internet search of Chinese restaurants offering dim sum in 'local' neighbourhoods. This one is located in the neighbourhood where I lived during my early- to late-teen years. I thought it might/would be fun to check out ... as I hadn't been back there in a good many years. Sure glad we did, as we think it's a real winner!! Now to keep fingers crossed it will last!!!


Very interesting. Thanks for the update, John. Paix, mon ami et bon appetite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to start preparing Sunday Brunch. Any special requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

Running Bang... Best Trick Ever! | Dachshund Fan Club

A smart and cute doxie.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP up after a nine hour sleep, so raring to go this morning. If there is any porridge left, a bit with brown sugar and toast would be great. Have you ever wondered how close those jets in aerobatic teams fly to each other? Wonder no more as the Blue Angels video shows you the amazing truth. Also 'Get ready for higher coffee prices at the grocery store' in WEBBITS and 'Where Did The Word OK Come From?'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Your breakfast request is coming right up. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Is this really happening?" -- Waitress gets the surprise of her life - CBS News

Wouldn't it be nice to have this sort of money to help others reach some of their dreams?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great SAP item about OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Elderly man's foot gets clipped by locomotive - CNN.com Video

Talk about a close call.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, better call in the doxies!


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Hope all are well. 

Marc - Do you have puppies in the house? 

Don - Last time I was visiting, some pavement had just whacked you in the head. Is that all healed now? 

John - How is your weather? There is snow on the ground here! 

Everybody else - What's new? 

All is well enough with me, just too busy to do much visiting here.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang! ..... John - How is your weather? There is snow on the ground here! All is well enough with me, just too busy to do much visiting here.


Hi Kim ... good to hear all is well enough your way .... much the same here. We're blooming in many spring colours these days. Our specific area is not as colourful as some we've seen, where they get more rays, and all, but it's definitely 'looking spring', and before long, when some of the trees start shedding there pollens, it'll be "allergy season" for many!! Oh, my eyes!!! 

We're still doing the dim sums ... really enjoy the place, the food, and many friends we've made there. Sure hope it lasts. So many places we've found and liked over the years just haven't lasted too long, or they changed hands, and we had to look for another. It's not east to find a place that offers good food at good value!!

Nice to see your words .... hope you and yours stay well .... and soon see more green grass than that snow, eh!!!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Don - Last time I was visiting, some pavement had just whacked you in the head. Is that all healed now?


All healed up, thanks Kim. Just getting ready for the camping season to begin for me May 14 in Battleford, SK. Nice to see you back here. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Dr.G.

[No message]


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> Marc - Do you have puppies in the house?
> 
> All is well enough with me, just too busy to do much visiting here.


Afternoon, Kim. So good to see you here once again.

We have five adults and one pup, Clover, with us now.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from another wet day in Alberta. Today on SAP, a video of a cow that gets itself ready for work. Who knew cows were that smart? A daily gif with an unexpected outcome and how to make a BLT the proper way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. The "whatzit" looks like candy, which is the obvious choice, but incorrect I assume.

The 1954 Ford Gyron would never survive the St. John's potholes.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are so very close on the Whatzit. Sooooo close. Halfway there in fact!


----------



## Aurora

Don, Is it a candy floss machine?


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Don, Is it a candy floss machine?


Bingo! You, sir are correct! A cotton candy floss maker.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bingo! You, sir are correct! A cotton candy floss maker.


Now that I look at it I can see this ............. even though I am not a fan of cotton candy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast. However, first comes some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Ah, a coffee does indeed sound good, Marc. A busy SAP today as we try and help our European readers with their request to have the Cork airport renamed. It still amazes me that we get requests from that far away to place an item on our site. Also today, a praying dog in our video, a baby you cannot help but smile at in our daily gif and the 'Confessions Of A Restaurant Kleptomaniac'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, a coffee does indeed sound good, Marc. A busy SAP today as we try and help our European readers with their request to have the Cork airport renamed. It still amazes me that we get requests from that far away to place an item on our site. Also today, a praying dog in our video, a baby you cannot help but smile at in our daily gif and the 'Confessions Of A Restaurant Kleptomaniac'.


Morning, Don. I am still on SAP this morning. Very eclectic today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I saw you on SAP this morning on the spinning globe widget, correctly identified as being from St. John's NL.

Not so on my SiteMeter tracker where you showed up as being from Saint John, New Brusnwick as shown below. Methinks someone's software (or geography) could use a tune up!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Don, as the old saying goes, "The sun never sets on the SAP Empire". So, wherever I am I still enjoy SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from sunny Alberta. For now. (See the weather thread). 

Off to a good start today and an informative issue of SAP as well with a video on what not to do with baby rabbits you might find this time of year, 'The Things That People Send Us' is oh so true and Dolly Parton's hit song Jolene like you have never heard it before. Add to that a horse who uses a crosswalk, '21 girls who don’t know what eyebrows are supposed to look like' and 'Scan A Brain, Read A Mind?' and your day will be complete.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Send some sunshine our way to burn off the fog. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, now I don't even show up on the spinning globe in SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine has finally burned away the fog and mist.


----------



## eMacMan

Sorry if this is a dupe. I cannot remember if I posted this update;
Community support for Elise Kwan - Crowsnest Pass Herald - Robert Thomas

I hope someone thinks to set-up some sort of video link so she can at least be there in spirit.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Sorry if this is a dupe. I cannot remember if I posted this update;
> Community support for Elise Kwan - Crowsnest Pass Herald - Robert Thomas
> 
> I hope someone thinks to set-up some sort of video link so she can at least be there in spirit.


A worthy cause, Bob. Good for you for sharing it with us.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> A worthy cause, Bob. Good for you for sharing it with us.


She is a fabulous kid.

I like it when I know every penny goes to its intended use. I do not donate to things such as the Red Cross where more often than not, almost everything goes to administration.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> She is a fabulous kid.
> 
> I like it when I know every penny goes to its intended use. I do not donate to things such as the Red Cross where more often than not, almost everything goes to administration.


An important point to consider, Bob. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start on SAP and it is another busy one. Kim's favourite guy Alton Brown shows how to make a mustard caddy in our video, a revolver fired underwater makes quite a show and 'Wrap your garbage to make pickup more exciting'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might be time for some SAP relaxation ............... and a beer. I have been working outside in the back and front gardens for the past few hours doing the typical Spring cleanup. Now I am ready to relax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, still no sign of St. John's on the SAP globe.

That underwater clip of a gun shot was amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a nice sunrise. Time to get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome this morning. 

28,835

If you are wondering about that number, that is your average lifespan in days. Seems rather tiny doesn't it? Watch our video today on SAP to see how long you have to live in jelly beans. And that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## SINC

What the duck? Looked out the window this morning and noticed a strange bird sitting on our fence. Did a double take when I realized it was a female Mallard duck. I went out to take a picture and to my surprise the drake was there too and they flew down to ground level in the neighbour's yard. Very unusual for a pair of ducks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pics, Don. That is quite an egg that was left behind.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Single Most Mind-Altering Photograph Humanity Has Ever Taken

A unique and interesting video clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Distraction: Teensy puppy learns to walk - CNN.com Video

Not a doxie, but still very cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine afternoon here to do some yard work. Still, it is just past 4PM and also a fine time for some tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

What a great idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## johnp

... cheers to that thought Marc!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... cheers to that thought Marc!!


I agree, John. Cheers .............


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I agree, John. Cheers .............


It's been a road of some "lumps & bumps" for the two of us this week, but heh, we've survived, and we're treating the rest of this day as "our day", with a little (red) drink, and a good meal on the menu ... I'm responsible for the latter, so hope it works!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's been a road of some "lumps & bumps" for the two of us this week, but heh, we've survived, and we're treating the rest of this day as "our day", with a little (red) drink, and a good meal on the menu ... I'm responsible for the latter, so hope it works!!


Good to hear, John. Hopefully, it was not too lumpy or bumpy for you and Jean this week. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Incoming message for Marc:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Incoming message for Marc:
> View attachment 45825


Good one, Kim.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, a busy day on SAP with poaching leading the way. Too many fishermen are being caught poaching in the local River and lake spawning grounds. A 80-year-old Salsa dancer? You bet in today's video from the UK talent show as well as a look at the physics of pouring ketchup.

A good day to stay indoors and watch the Wells Fargo golf tourney, for me at least.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A good day to finish up on some outside work in the back garden. Still, I shall check out SAP later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that animated clip about the physics of pouring ketchup was very interesting and informative.


----------



## SINC

Yep, I thought it was too Marc, I even learned a bit when I watched it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I thought it was too Marc, I even learned a bit when I watched it.


Who knew that there were so many laws of physics and fluid/solid dynamics that dealt with ketchup????????????


----------



## SINC

Wow, Phil Mickelson just shot a 63 to surge into the lead by 5 in the Wells Fargo.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, Phil Mickelson just shot a 63 to surge into the lead by 5 in the Wells Fargo.


Sound like the PM of old.


----------



## SINC

Yes he played well, but early after a bad 75 yesterday. The leaders have now surpassed him by a couple of strokes with lots of golf left to play, but if he shoots like that again tomorrow, anything is possible.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ...... A good day to finish up on some outside work in the back garden. .....


Hope you were able to get to such, and enjoyed your day Marc.

We did our Saturday morning dim sum thing with daughter ... caught one of our 'favourite' tables, and had lots of time to chit & chat about things, over some hot tea, before the food came our way. 

Love this place - you can enter before it's 'actually' open, sit down where you wish, go to the kitchen and get your tea, and relax until the servers arrive, and the food is prepared and ready to be served. 

When the food came, it was hot from the kitchen to our table, and sure tasty!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hope you were able to get to such, and enjoyed your day Marc.
> 
> We did our Saturday morning dim sum thing with daughter ... caught one of our 'favourite' tables, and had lots of time to chit & chat about things, over some hot tea, before the food came our way.
> 
> Love this place - you can enter before it's 'actually' open, sit down where you wish, go to the kitchen and get your tea, and relax until the servers arrive, and the food is prepared and ready to be served.
> 
> When the food came, it was hot from the kitchen to our table, and sure tasty!!


Evening, John. The weather stayed warm enough for Deborah to do some BBQ ribs with her special sauce made in Calgary with her sister, from an old recipe in her family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, that sure beats the snow falling outside my window. 

Today on SAP a video on the hatching of baby robins, a guy who park his bike on the back of a truck with a trick move and 'The Beer Brewing Kitchen Appliance Is On Its Way'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Snow is typical here until May 24th. Is early May snow typical or rare there?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any special requests for Sunday Brunch???


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiC-NoaiooY


----------



## johnp

Yo all ... a rather dark, wet, and breezy afternoon out here on the left coast. I figured quite early today, that it was going to be a good day for soup!!! And today's soup has been simmering on the stove for a good long while, filling our apartment with some rather nice aromas!! If it tastes even half as good, we'll be doing ok for dinner today!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yo all ... a rather dark, wet, and breezy afternoon out here on the left coast. I figured quite early today, that it was going to be a good day for soup!!! And today's soup has been simmering on the stove for a good long while, filling our apartment with some rather nice aromas!! If it tastes even half as good, we'll be doing ok for dinner today!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Soup sounds quite good, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and have some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit but that's a good thing. Today on SAP our video features a man who helps a blue heron, a fist pumping kid in his toy car and the law of unintended consequences.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get some fresh coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

60. You can’t hum while holding your nose.

Tried this ................... and it is true. What one learns from reading SAP each day. Kudos, Don.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 60. You can’t hum while holding your nose.
> 
> Tried this ................... and it is true. What one learns from reading SAP each day. Kudos, Don.


You can, if you hold your nose and open your mouth though. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You can, if you hold your nose and open your mouth though. beejacon


True, but that is not humming. That is saying "ahhhhhhhhhhhhh".


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> You can, if you hold your nose and open your mouth though. beejacon


Yup!! That "ahhhhh .... " is the sound you are told to make when someone sticks a huge 'popsicle-looking' stick in your mouth, holding your tongue down, and asks you to say it.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yup!! That "ahhhhh .... " is the sound you are told to make when someone sticks a huge 'popsicle-looking' stick in your mouth, holding your tongue down, and asks you to say it.


True.

How is Life treating you and Jean today, John?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Need to be up early to shovel. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hope you do not have too much snow to shovel today Marc! SAP is up for the day with a couple of puppies in our daily gif who are true twins, a flashback to an appearance by Rodney Dangerfield on the Johnny Carson show when comedy was good clean fun and a $33 million Faberge egg discovered by scrap dealer in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, hope you do not have too much snow to shovel today Marc! SAP is up for the day with a couple of puppies in our daily gif who are true twins, a flashback to an appearance by Rodney Dangerfield on the Johnny Carson show when comedy was good clean fun and a $33 million Faberge egg discovered by scrap dealer in WEBBITS.


Morning, Don. No, we were lucky. Got about 5cm of snow, but the ice pellets and sleet are making things slippery. Luckily, I still have our snow tires on both cars.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, when I looked at the radar early this morning, it appeared that you would be spared the worst of the system. Glad you didn't have a big mess to contend with today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, when I looked at the radar early this morning, it appeared that you would be spared the worst of the system. Glad you didn't have a big mess to contend with today.


Still, it was difficult to see all the little crocus buried once again under some snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://theilovedogssite.com/two-dog...to-see-what-happens-next/#gGEihOCWILPDr7T5.01

A unique use for Skype.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Hopefully, more shall attend than just Don and John. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today marks the 60th anniversary of Roger Bannister's four-minute mile.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Today marks the 60th anniversary of Roger Bannister's four-minute mile.


I remember that day like it was yesterday. I can still see the movie house newsreel of him crossing the finish line.


----------



## SINC

Another day, another SAP done with a look at a pileated woodpecker, a cat in a bread box and truth in advertising might give you a chuckle too.

What if you had no hands and wanted to play the piano? Could it be done? The short answer is yes, you bet! See for yourself on today's video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I remember that day like it was yesterday. I can still see the movie house newsreel of him crossing the finish line.


Interesting. And six weeks later, Landy broke this record.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some OtHD Coffee/Breakfast?


----------



## SINC

A coffee does indeed seem like a fine idea Marc and a poached egg on whole grain toast would be a welcome treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee does indeed seem like a fine idea Marc and a poached egg on whole grain toast would be a welcome treat.


Coming right up, Don ............... albeit a bit late.


----------



## johnp

Greetings .... hope the day is treating everyone well. 

Catching up on several odds & ends here today, prep before heading to downtown Vancouver tomorrow. Attending the last opera of this year's season Thursday night -- Verdi's 'Don Carlo' -- a grand opera to end the season - sure looking forward to it!! 

As we usually do, we're nighting over, and making a mini-trip of it. We'll get down via public transit ('Skytrain'), and then daughter is coming down Friday morning to catch us at the hotel, and we'll do dim sum (at our regular place) on the way back home. A sort of pre-Mother's Day treat.  

And as usual, the weather forecast is calling for rain during our trip and stay. Never fails, it always seems to rain in Vancouver when we go there on these stays!! But we do not have far to walk to transit or to our hotel, and the theatre from the latter. So the rain's more of an annoyance, than a real bother. 

If it's not too bad weather wise, I hope to walk from the hotel to the Apple Store downtown. Fun to check out ... nothing to be purchased at this time.

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Have fun at the opera. I have not seen that one before.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Have to take Deborah and Clover to the airport at about 5AM. They are off for a dog show in Halifax. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I guess by now Marc has taken Deborah to the airport. Just finished up SAP for the day. Our video today will make you marvel at the craftsmanship of two miniature pistols that have a secret. Singing birds! Also a look at a brand new mineral and an officer's mistake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Got Deborah off to the airport in light snow. Now, it is time for some coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_DfHGnziG4

Icebergs from last year, but they are more numerous this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1O55hpRFFY

A very unique video with haunting music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Brewing a fresh post of Sonal Special Herbal Tea. Let's see if it can bring Sonal back to The Shang.


----------



## johnp

At 2pm, Jean and I just had a touch of lunch, and are now enjoying a break, with a little rum & ginger ale on ice in our hotel room. 

I went to the Apple store earlier .... Fun to peak around, but kept my CC in my wallet!!! Heading out soon to check out a fish and aquarium store that's nearby ... Just to look, no buying even contemplated, but it's a great place to browse.

We brought our lunch and dinner with us ... Macaroni salad and chicken legs. With cookies and bananas for dessert. Our room has a mini fridge, so we're able to keep food and drink cool, etc.

Off to the theatre ... Which is just across the street from here, about 6:30pm, and we're both getting a touch anxious, and looking forward to the performance.

The rain has just started, soon to get much heavier, but the sounds of the forecast.

Cheers all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. Enjoy the opera. Let us know how it was when you return.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a much warmer Alberta these days. Today on SAP, doggy pool problems on our daily gif, a Jamaican lad builds a toy bike from two lighters and 3 Mistakes We All Make With Spaghetti, Steak And Broccoli.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, John. Enjoy the opera. Let us know how it was when you return.


Thanks Marc ... and in one word, it was "fantastic". A great finale to this year's season!! 

The performances by all concerned, were so strong, and were well-rewarded by the audience. You could hear a pin drop during during the solos and duos, etc., and after each, the most appropriate clapping, cheering, and all. And of course, Verdi's wondferful score, and handled so well by the orchestra (and it was a large one in the pit for this production).

We were treated well, and still really haven't "come down" from the total experience!!


----------



## johnp

Meant to attach a couple of shots taken (with the iPad2) from our (10th floor) hotel room, through the glass, and all. The venue for the opera (Queen Elizabeth Theatre), and across the street from us (CBC - backside of the roof, and one of the dishes).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... and in one word, it was "fantastic". A great finale to this year's season!!
> 
> The performances by all concerned, were so strong, and were well-rewarded by the audience. You could hear a pin drop during during the solos and duos, etc., and after each, the most appropriate clapping, cheering, and all. And of course, Verdi's wondferful score, and handled so well by the orchestra (and it was a large one in the pit for this production).
> 
> We were treated well, and still really haven't "come down" from the total experience!!


Good to hear, John. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Dr.G.

TGIF ................. smile.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... Have to take Deborah and Clover to the airport at about 5AM. They are off for a dog show in Halifax....


... any news to report from the dog show Marc? Having good thoughts and wishes for Deborah and Clover!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... any news to report from the dog show Marc? Having good thoughts and wishes for Deborah and Clover!!


I shall know when the show starts tomorrow morning and afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise. Should be a fine sunny day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to hear your spring has arrived. I potted and put out five tomato plants yesterday, about a foot high each, thinking the sun would do them good. Although it was 15° and sunny, the cold arctic wind destroyed two of them completely. They were inside the garage in the sun with the door wide open to try and shelter them. Wind chills are still below freezing as we near the mid point in May. Incredible.

Today on SAP, a guy who uses card control in ways that will amaze you in our video, puns for the educated mind and 'Eccentric Axe Uses Physics To Make Splitting Firewood Easier' with a video that makes splitting wood a breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We can't set out tomato plants until at least late June here in St.John's. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doc, I checked out today's SAP. Amazing gif of the new kind of juggling ................. and the card dealer!!!!!!! Truly amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Couple Spotted Something In The Water, What Happened Next Is Incredible! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.

Amazing. This is why doxies are called "land otters" ............... they do the same thing as this otter was doing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Doc, I checked out today's SAP. Amazing gif of the new kind of juggling ................. and the card dealer!!!!!!! Truly amazing.


Yep, that card guy was one of a kind!

Meanwhile in the west . . .


----------



## pm-r

*Just a quick Hello to the Shang gang...*

I just felt up to using my iPad 2 via 3G from my hospital bed that I ended up at two weeks ago tomorrow due to what turned out to be a blocked intestine, and thought I'd send a quick Hi.

The operation went well but the recovery has been a bit of an ordeal.

So Hi, and I haven't abandoned the Shang - at least that's not my intention.

A fair bit of catchup etc. to do when I have the energy to do so.

A good day today, with the catheter and the tube thru the nose to my stomach being removed. Now just the IV tubes remain in place.

Actually had some clear food via mouth for lunch and nothing came back up. That's a good thing. .


----------



## SINC

Hey Patrick best to you and get well soon!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, that card guy was one of a kind!
> 
> Meanwhile in the west . . .


An oldie but a goodie, Don. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hey Patrick best to you and get well soon!


I agree with Don, Patrick. Good to have you back in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start and put the coffee on for the first arrivals.

Today on SAP, our salute to Moms. Do not miss the video and read about the history of the apron too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Not sure how many early risers there shall be today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall put on the apron, as seen in SAP, and make us a fine Sunday Mother's Day Brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, as soon as I saw that apron item weeks ago, I tagged it for Mother's Day and a happy one to all the Moms here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, as soon as I saw that apron item weeks ago, I tagged it for Mother's Day and a happy one to all the Moms here.


An interesting piece, Don, and very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Icebergs are aplenty just off the coast of St. John's. Here are some pics that people with whom I have befriended and have posted on FaceBook. I do not take any credit for taking any of these pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, feel free to use these pics on SAP. The one that looks as if it is a 3D floating iceberg was verified by CBC as being real. Somehow, the top is attached although it looks as if it is floating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine, at least for me. 

Today on SAP a video that will surprise you, an unconventional friendship and a plant that behave like a chameleon. Also a report from Cáman on a Swedish building.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Time for me to rise and shine as well. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

I think I will pass on the coffee and head back to bed for a couple more hours, thanks Marc. Then I will be ready for one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think I will pass on the coffee and head back to bed for a couple more hours, thanks Marc. Then I will be ready for one.


OK. Some freshly brewed coffee shall await you when you rise from your beauty sleep.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> OK. Some freshly brewed coffee shall await you when you rise from your beauty sleep.


Morning folks and that *fresh brewed coffe*e is a lovely thought but not to be had in hospital bed.

I actually got some coffee served *finally* on a "fluid food" diet tray, at least the accompanying list on the tray said "coffee".


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Morning folks and that *fresh brewed coffe*e is a lovely thought but not to be had in hospital bed.
> 
> I actually got some coffee served *finally* on a "fluid food" diet tray, at least the accompanying list on the tray said "coffee".


Well, we could sneak some coffee in to you, Patrick, but if it will be detrimental to your health, I would rather not.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## johnp

Just in from a walkabout of our property, and one near us, captured a few "blooms of spring" ...


----------



## SINC

Lovely shots John, do you mind if I grab a few of them for SAP? With due credit or course!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Lovely shots John, do you mind if I grab a few of them for SAP? With due credit or course!


Don, you could counter-balance John's shots with the pics I submitted of the ice bergs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mystery Students Create Chalkboard Masterpieces - Design - ShortList Magazine

This amazing feat has got to make it somewhere in SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing color, John. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Lovely shots John, do you mind if I grab a few of them for SAP? With due credit or course!


... go for it Don. 
Note: they were taken with the camera on my iPad2. I rejected a few taken, as I didn't think the camera did it's thing as best as I had hoped. But these shots turned out pretty good.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you could counter-balance John's shots with the pics I submitted of the ice bergs.


... cool idea!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... cool idea!!


Our crocus are out, and they survived the overnight ice storm. Other than that, things are just coming out of winter hibernation.


----------



## johnp

A couple of others. I was looking for different colours and 'shapes' .. these offer a few more. Wish I had Patrick here to help 'id' the plants ...


----------



## Dr.G.

John, Deborah gets home tonight from the dog show in Nova Scotia. She would be able to ID these flowers, so I shall ask her tomorrow.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, Deborah gets home tonight from the dog show in Nova Scotia. She would be able to ID these flowers, so I shall ask her tomorrow.


.... sounds good Marc. Now if they were fish .. at least I would be in my ballpark!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you could counter-balance John's shots with the pics I submitted of the ice bergs.





johnp said:


> ... cool idea!!


Great idea guys, stay tuned in a day or two for your idea!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... sounds good Marc. Now if they were fish .. at least I would be in my ballpark!!


Deborah is able to cook fish, and not identify them .............. I can do neither.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Great idea guys, stay tuned in a day or two for your idea!


You could entitle the item "Between heaven and hell".


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah is able to cook fish, and not identify them .............. I can do neither.


I used to be able to do well with 'both' ... though I have probably (= have!!) lost a good deal of my touch with 'both', I still feel I can handle the cooking part of most any fish thrown my way.  But identifying some of the species which come our way these days ... well, that's that another thing ... thanks to the importing of this & that from away, farmed, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I used to be able to do well with 'both' ... though I have probably (= have!!) lost a good deal of my touch with 'both', I still feel I can handle the cooking part of most any fish thrown my way.  But identifying some of the species which come our way these days ... well, that's that another thing ... thanks to the importing of this & that from away, farmed, et al.


Well, you shall be our fish expert then, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I need to pick up Deborah and Clover from the airport. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise which is forming in the eastern skies. Actually, the doxies got up, and I am just now enjoying the view.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, nice to see you have some sunshine to enjoy. Today my friend Ian from Calgary will arrive about noon and we will spend the afternoon rebuilding the drawer slides and mounts under the fridge in the motor home. Not a huge job, but working in such a tight inaccessible space will present some difficulties. Then tomorrow we are off in the motor home to Battleford, Sask. for our annual boys camp out we hold every year. (Some years twice.)

SAP is up for the day as well as tomorrow's issue is in the can. That one will be uploaded in the morning and features a tale of two coasts, and that's a hint. Also today our lead, the impending political suicide of Jim Prentice, a dog who says mine, all mine and School Ditches Rules And Loses Bullies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Have a good trip to your homeland. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152251720588241

I am still laughing.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152251720588241 I am still laughing.


Funny stuff ... I didn't make it through the whole thing, but laughed at what I saw!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Funny stuff ... I didn't make it through the whole thing, but laughed at what I saw!! :clap:


Watch it all and you will still be laughing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some OtHD Breakfast and some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the coffee Marc, it is always welcome. A nice day here as we prepare to head out in the motor home to Battleford. I hope to be on the road in an hour or so. SAP is done for today and tomorrow both, today featuring the photography of a couple of Shangers. 

Also a video on how to see without your glasses, a haughty llama and a street name you just will not believe, even if you do own a dog. 

Later . . .


----------



## johnp

Don ... nice looking SAP today!!  
Yes, that's quite a road sign, eh!! In the photos section .. would sure like to stroll that town in France .. very pretty.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for the coffee Marc, it is always welcome. A nice day here as we prepare to head out in the motor home to Battleford. I hope to be on the road in an hour or so. SAP is done for today and tomorrow both, today featuring the photography of a couple of Shangers.
> 
> Also a video on how to see without your glasses, a haughty llama and a street name you just will not believe, even if you do own a dog.
> 
> Later . . .


Bon voyage, Don. I shall await tomorrow's SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dachshund Boogie | Dachshund Fan Club

This is one smart doxie .................... and it is NOT related to any of ours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dachshund Sad Song | Dachshund Fan Club

Then there are the sad doxies .................


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is slowly rising in the eastern horizon. Waiting for the doxies to start to howl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing.

Don, great pics on SAP this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that was yesterday's SAP you were looking at, today's issue has now replaced it with a lead story on Edmonton's Perigrine falcon web cams.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that was yesterday's SAP you were looking at, today's issue has now replaced it with a lead story on Edmonton's Perigrine falcon web cams.


Guess things happen sooner here in NL.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Guess things happen sooner here in NL.


... true, but not too long from now, to be a half hour less soon for you!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... true, but not too long from now, to be a half hour less soon for you!!


All too true, John. How are you and Jean these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early tonight. I have to get up early to start to stain my back deck. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up and about this morning. Time to serve a fine TGIF Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... How are you and Jean these days?


Doing quite well Marc ... but sure looking forward to getting away a little from routine here soon. 

Don't wish to count or wish time away (especially at our ages!!), but we are looking forward to a couple of mini-trips that have been planned and booked - one for later this month, and another for late-July. And there's lots of time in-between tthese two trips to fit in another, should we be able to do so, and we sure hope to!!

In the meantime .... the beat goes on ...


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Doing quite well Marc ... but sure looking forward to getting away a little from routine here soon.
> 
> Don't wish to count or wish time away (especially at our ages!!), but we are looking forward to a couple of mini-trips that have been planned and booked - one for later this month, and another for late-July. And there's lots of time in-between tthese two trips to fit in another, should we be able to do so, and we sure hope to!!
> 
> In the meantime .... the beat goes on ...


Well, keep the beat going, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all as I work on SAP from Battleford. Today features a dance contest video where the guy almost seems fluid, a baseball player gets beaned by a bat in the dugout and I saved you $50 today as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Must see how I can save $50 on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing for anyone interested.


----------



## SINC

Back home safe and sound. Did you save your $50 Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back home safe and sound. Did you save your $50 Marc?


Yes I did, Don. Actually, I read it twice so I saved $100.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yes I did, Don. Actually, I read it twice so I saved $100.


... I read it twice as well ... once early this morning on my laptop, and later on my iMac, when checking out the pictures et al once again (wanted to see how that flamingo looked as wall paper!!). 

Good to hear you got back home "safe & sound" Don!!!


----------



## SINC

Thanks John, it is nice to be home. Now I must prepare for a colonoscopy on Thursday. Not really looking forward to that, but I guess it is a good idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks John, it is nice to be home. Now I must prepare for a colonoscopy on Thursday. Not really looking forward to that, but I guess it is a good idea.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Is this just a routine checkup?


----------



## Dr.G.

Clover celebrated her first birthday today with a blue ribbon for be hound at a local dog show. Drinks are on the house today at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> .... Now I must prepare for a colonoscopy on Thursday. Not really looking forward to that, but I guess it is a good idea.


... re: not looking forward to it .. yup, I felt the same when I went in for a cystoscopy, and more recently, a prostate ultrasound and biopsy ... but I survived each procedure, and I'm sure they were both 'good ideas' to have done. 
Fingers crossed, eh!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Clover celebrated her first birthday today with a blue ribbon for be hound at a local dog show. Drinks are on the house today at the Hair of the Doxie Den.


Congrat's and way to go Clover!!

Jean craves a 'mango margarita' (fond memories of our Puerto Vallarta stays!!), but something simpler, like a good scotch on-the-rocks, would work for me about now.

Merci!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Congrat's and way to go Clover!!
> 
> Jean craves a 'mango margarita' (fond memories of our Puerto Vallarta stays!!), but something simpler, like a good scotch on-the-rocks, would work for me about now.
> 
> Merci!!!


Merci, John. Tell Jean that her drink is coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone know anything about angiograms?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone know anything about angiograms?


... Jean has had at least three of them. They're scary-sounding procedures, but she says there is nothing to be felt. And for her, the procedures could be watched on a monitor while being done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a picture of Clover at one year of age.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... Jean has had at least three of them. They're scary-sounding procedures, but she says there is nothing to be felt. And for her, the procedures could be watched on a monitor while being done.


Well, I almost passed out when it was described to me, so I shall NOT be watching anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone know anything about angiograms?


I had two, second one they inserted two stents into my heart. You remain awake and can watch the procedure on a TV monitor. I found it very interesting.


----------



## SINC

Good Sunday morn to all. SAP is up for the day with a pic that asks a question if you know butterflies or moths, a gif of a truck ploughing through 16 vehicles and tigers roam freely outside their enclosure at the Philly Zoo.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had two, second one they inserted two stents into my heart. You remain awake and can watch the procedure on a TV monitor. I found it very interesting.


Don, how long does it take and what is the pain threshold???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good Sunday morn to all. SAP is up for the day with a pic that asks a question if you know butterflies or moths, a gif of a truck ploughing through 16 vehicles and tigers roam freely outside their enclosure at the Philly Zoo.


Morning, Don. I saw my first butterfly yesterday, but I shall check out SAP to see if I was correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A Victoria Day Sunday Brunch shall await you when you rise to face the new day. It is just what Queen V would have on Sunday, way back when. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some recent pics of icebergs. For the record, none of them are mine, but were posted by friends on Facebook.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Volunteers, who have spent years working on restoring an historic ship, hope to impress Prince Charles and the Duchess of Cornwall on their visit to Pictou.

Prince Charles and Camilla will visit Hector, a three-masted, fully-rigged replica of the ship that brought the first Scottish settlers directly to Nova Scotia. The stop is part of their hour-long visit to Pictou on Monday.

The Hector Quay Society fundraised in order to build the full-size replica, using copies of the original ship's plans.

The Hector's attachment to this small community dates back to 1773 when a group of Scottish settlers made the first direct voyage to Nova Scotia —187 people crammed into the old Dutch cargo ship."

This ship also brought the first dachshund to Nova Scotia.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, how long does it take and what is the pain threshold???


Mine took about 40 minutes. There is no pain associated with the procedure. 

The only thing you feel is when they insert the catheter into the vein in your arm or lower leg and location of one or the other depends on the size of the veins in your wrist. If they are too small, they go through the groin. That is no more than an IV start to give you a comparison so there is a slight 'pinch'. 

There is also the insertion of the dye into your vein. They tell you when they are about to do it and you do feel about a rush of 'heat' or 'burning' as it flows to your heart, but again it is a minor discomfort for just a few seconds. It compares to a dye injection for a CT scan.

After that, there is no sensation at all, which is why I had no trouble watching them insert balloons and expand the vein. Like I mentioned, it is very interesting and is so remote it does not seem at all like you are looking at your own heart.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mine took about 40 minutes. There is no pain associated with the procedure.
> 
> The only thing you feel is when they insert the catheter into the vein in your arm or lower leg and location of one or the other depends on the size of the veins in your wrist. If they are too small, they go through the groin. That is no more than an IV start to give you a comparison so there is a slight 'pinch'.
> 
> There is also the insertion of the dye into your vein. They tell you when they are about to do it and you do feel about a rush of 'heat' or 'burning' as it flows to your heart, but again it is a minor discomfort for just a few seconds. It compares to a dye injection for a CT scan.
> 
> After that, there is no sensation at all, which is why I had no trouble watching them insert balloons and expand the vein. Like I mentioned, it is very interesting and is so remote it does not seem at all like you are looking at your own heart.


Thanks for the feedback, Don. I am getting just a bit dizzy reading your account, so I shall not be watching anything on any screen. So you were in and out in a few hours?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Don. I am getting just a bit dizzy reading your account, so I shall not be watching anything on any screen. So you were in and out in a few hours?


They took me by ambulance from the local hospital to the Royal Alex in Edmonton for the procedure. I left for the 15 km run at 8:00 a.m. and was back in SA in my bed by 11:00 a.m. The wait and prep time took far longer than the procedure. It is not a bad experience in any way Marc, but if you are queasy, you do not need to watch, you can simply turn your face away. That noted, I bet you are curious and sneak a peek.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They took me by ambulance from the local hospital to the Royal Alex in Edmonton for the procedure. I left for the 15 km run at 8:00 a.m. and was back in SA in my bed by 11:00 a.m. The wait and prep time took far longer than the procedure. It is not a bad experience in any way Marc, but if you are queasy, you do not need to watch, you can simply turn your face away. That noted, I bet you are curious and sneak a peek.


Thanks for this info, Don. The hospital where the procedure will take place is only 5 minutes from our home. I might take a cab there and have Deborah pick me up ....................... unless I pass out during the procedure and roll off of the table. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

When do you have it done Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When do you have it done Marc?


In the next two or three weeks, Don. I am waiting for the exact appointment time.

I have been told that I must have suffered a heart attack at some point in the summer ......... that I have atrial fibrillation, hypokinesis, akinesis ............ and they still can't figure out how I shoveled as much snow this winter as I did with my heart in this condition. Go figure?!?


----------



## SINC

Marc, this link describes the procedure pretty well and mirrors what I told you. 

Angiography - How it is performed - NHS Choices

I would not count on being released too quickly after the angiogram. They may keep you a few hours, especially if they go through the groin which can take many hours observation to allow the vein to seal the incision. In my case, I was watched by the EMS folks and then the nurses in the hospital. The catheter was not removed until about 6:00 p.m. that evening. If they use your arm. it is far quicker.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, this link describes the procedure pretty well and mirrors what I told you.
> 
> Angiography - How it is performed - NHS Choices
> 
> I would not count on being released too quickly after the angiogram. They may keep you a few hours, especially if they go through the groin which can take many hours observation to allow the vein to seal the incision. In my case, I was watched by the EMS folks and then the nurses in the hospital. The catheter was not removed until about 6:00 p.m. that evening. If they use your arm. it is far quicker.


Thanks for the info, Don.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 

I hope all are well, but I read that Marc may not be 100%. Sorry to hear that. Hope you get whatever is ailing you resolved quickly Marc. 


I'm actually enjoying a weekend this weekend. While I worked a full day yesterday, I am vowing to take today and tomorrow off and try not to touch a bit of work related material. 

So, now I'm battling thieving squirrels who have been raiding the bulbs out of my tulip garden. I received a tip that rubber snakes scare squirrels so I'll be soon shopping for at least a gross of them. Gross, being the operative word hopefully for the squirrels. I hope I don't scare any neighbors too badly, except perhaps the serial scrappiest next-door (thus nicknamed for his predilection for scraping all of the walks in his yard, front and back many times a day, even if it's just a skiff of snow, even if it's 5:30 a.m. in the morning or 11:30 p.m. at night).


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> I hope all are well, but I read that Marc may not be 100%. Sorry to hear that. Hope you get whatever is ailing you resolved quickly Marc.
> 
> 
> I'm actually enjoying a weekend this weekend. While I worked a full day yesterday, I am vowing to take today and tomorrow off and try not to touch a bit of work related material.
> 
> So, now I'm battling thieving squirrels who have been raiding the bulbs out of my tulip garden. I received a tip that rubber snakes scare squirrels so I'll be soon shopping for at least a gross of them. Gross, being the operative word hopefully for the squirrels. I hope I don't scare any neighbors too badly, except perhaps the serial scrappiest next-door (thus nicknamed for his predilection for scraping all of the walks in his yard, front and back many times a day, even if it's just a skiff of snow, even if it's 5:30 a.m. in the morning or 11:30 p.m. at night).


Afternoon, Kim. Glad to see you back. Not sure what the problem is with my heart, but my cardiologist said that I should have been dead back in March with all the snow I shoveled. We shall see.

Squirrels??????? You need a doxie to ward them off. Clover is ready to go. Interested?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Glad to see you back. Not sure what the problem is with my heart, but my cardiologist said that I should have been dead back in March with all the snow I shoveled. We shall see.
> 
> Squirrels??????? You need a doxie to ward them off. Clover is ready to go. Interested?


Eeesh. Well, very glad that you are still with us. Maybe it was the snow removal that made your heart strong enough to withstand a cardiac event. Good that you are getting it investigated before a major cardiac event had the chance to happen.

I bet Clover wouldn't let any squirrels near. Let's hope the snakes are the charm! If not, I'll call the doxie patrol in to get the job done.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Eeesh. Well, very glad that you are still with us. Maybe it was the snow removal that made your heart strong enough to withstand a cardiac event. Good that you are getting it investigated before a major cardiac event had the chance to happen.
> 
> I bet Clover wouldn't let any squirrels near. Let's hope the snakes are the charm! If not, I'll call the doxie patrol in to get the job done.


We shall see, Kim.

Re Clover, I would rather have squirrels than snakes ............. and doxies rather than both of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Victoria's Day to all of you. Any requests for a special breakfast???????


----------



## SINC

Happy Victoria Day to you and all as well, Marc. SAP is up for the day with a Whatzit to exercise your mind, a golf hole in one you won't believe on the daily gif and a Possible Sasquatch Sighting In BC in our video. The video is puzzling and does not seem to be humanly possible to move as quickly as this creature does.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. 

As for the Whatzit, could that be the tip of a ball point ink pen?

Would that hole in one be allowed?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are correct on the Whatzit guess! :clap:

The hole in one was indeed allowed as seen in the gif by sitting him in the car he won with that shot. The opponent's ball that he hit would of course be returned to its original lie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you are correct on the Whatzit guess! :clap:
> 
> The hole in one was indeed allowed as seen in the gif by sitting him in the car he won with that shot. The opponent's ball that he hit would of course be returned to its original lie.


Great .................. what do I win for a correct Whatzit guess???? 

I guess that since he did not intend to hit the other ball it would be allowed. Still, it was a great shot.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Great .................. what do I win for a correct Whatzit guess????


How about a ball point pen? beejacon


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!


----------



## johnp

Morning Kim, Marc, Don, et al. 
Sounds like you are having the best weather today Marc .... overcast and damp out here. Forecast is calling for some clearing though, so we may see some sun during the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!


Morning Kim, good to see you here again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How about a ball point pen? beejacon


Great. A fine gift, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!


Evening, Kim. You are starting to come into The Shang more often these days. Life somewhat less stressful?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Kim, Marc, Don, et al.
> Sounds like you are having the best weather today Marc .... overcast and damp out here. Forecast is calling for some clearing though, so we may see some sun during the afternoon.


John, the sun just can't seem to break through the fog. I am oblivious to the sounds of the foghorns at Fort Amherst at the mouth of the St. John's Harbor.


----------



## johnp

Anyone planing a 'special' dinner on this holiday Monday? Or already had one on Saturday or Sunday?

Nothing too fancy for us ...

I fixed turkey legs Sunday. The daughter came across a great special on fresh turkey legs at a local market last week, and we had her purchase enough for us to have one dinner now, and freeze several pairs for future dinners. I cooked them surrounded by small, halved yellow potatoes, and served them with (frozen) corn and peas. They were 'yum', and we have several meals worth tucked away for more down-the-road some time!!

A simple and easy dinner to prepare today ... a sort of "boiled dinner", but in our case, it will be a steamed -- with ham, cabbage, rice, and a side salad of tomato, cucumber, and jicama. 

Balcony time, with some wine coming up soon!!

Cheers!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, the sun just can't seem to break through the fog. I am oblivious to the sounds of the foghorns at Fort Amherst at the mouth of the St. John's Harbor.


Our overcast sky of the morning broke to a mix of sun and big clouds, a little sunshine coming through, as the clouds move. It's definitely brighter now than it was when we were out over the noon hour for our first bit of balcony time.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Our overcast sky of the morning broke to a mix of sun and big clouds, a little sunshine coming through, as the clouds move. It's definitely brighter now than it was when we were out over the noon hour for our first bit of balcony time.


Good to hear, John. Enjoy your wine and time with Jean. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Got out the lawn mower, tossed in some gas, set the choke, then waited five minutes. Turned the key and away it went, so I did a fast trim of the longer green parts of the lawn along the sidewalks. Nice to have that hurdle over. Tomorrow a bit more work on the motor home.

Also got out and picked up the raw materials for Wednesday morning. That is prep day for my colonoscopy so no solids to eat all that day, plus a goodly amount of milk of magnesia and Ducolax tablets. Apple juice, ginger ale, Sprite and clear soup broth along with jello is the only nourishment I can have for the 24 hours before I arrive at the hospital Thursday morning at 8:00. Should be all over by noon after which I can eat solids, but no beer or wine that day at all. Must wait 24 hours to consume any alcohol. Dang it anyway!


----------



## johnp

I'm off to my family doctor early Tuesday morning. 

- the routine part - to renew my prescriptions. 

- the not-routine part - to get results of several x-rays taken recently of a knee and foot, and results of biopsies done on 'blips' removed by a dermatologist.

- the most difficult part - I'm hoping my doctor will accept my recommendation to accept Jean as a new patient. She's losing her family doctor (of some 40+ years!!) very soon - he's retiring - and out here, getting a new family doctor is a very difficult thing at best. Keeping fingers crossed, but not holding my breath.

In the meantime .. thinking other thoughts ... some mini-trips coming up soon!!


----------



## SINC

I know what you mean John, our family doc of 26 years is retiring in 18 months. Ann and I will both be searching for a new doc at that time. Difficult here as well as over half of Albertans do not have a family doc.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I know what you mean John, our family doc of 26 years is retiring in 18 months. Ann and I will both be searching for a new doc at that time. Difficult here as well as over half of Albertans do not have a family doc.


Yup, it's difficult. Jean's family doctor is retiring at the end of June .... she received no 'personal' notice of such .... just some "second-hand-news" a couple of weeks ago. When she saw him last, between then and now, he expressed surprise she didn't know.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Yup, it's difficult. Jean's family doctor is retiring at the end of June .... she received no 'personal' notice of such .... just some "second-hand-news" a couple of weeks ago. When she saw him last, between then and now, he expressed surprise she didn't know.


Ditto here. A friend who uses our same doc asked him outright and got the answer. He intended to simply disappear one day, but now the jig is up. That is likely something he wanted to avoid as I am sure he has feelings for his patients and didn't want any long goodbyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got out the lawn mower, tossed in some gas, set the choke, then waited five minutes. Turned the key and away it went, so I did a fast trim of the longer green parts of the lawn along the sidewalks. Nice to have that hurdle over. Tomorrow a bit more work on the motor home.
> 
> Also got out and picked up the raw materials for Wednesday morning. That is prep day for my colonoscopy so no solids to eat all that day, plus a goodly amount of milk of magnesia and Ducolax tablets. Apple juice, ginger ale, Sprite and clear soup broth along with jello is the only nourishment I can have for the 24 hours before I arrive at the hospital Thursday morning at 8:00. Should be all over by noon after which I can eat solids, but no beer or wine that day at all. Must wait 24 hours to consume any alcohol. Dang it anyway!


Mowing the lawn sounds far more pleasant than prepping for the colonoscopy.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I'm off to my family doctor early Tuesday morning.
> 
> - the routine part - to renew my prescriptions.
> 
> - the not-routine part - to get results of several x-rays taken recently of a knee and foot, and results of biopsies done on 'blips' removed by a dermatologist.
> 
> - the most difficult part - I'm hoping my doctor will accept my recommendation to accept Jean as a new patient. She's losing her family doctor (of some 40+ years!!) very soon - he's retiring - and out here, getting a new family doctor is a very difficult thing at best. Keeping fingers crossed, but not holding my breath.
> 
> In the meantime .. thinking other thoughts ... some mini-trips coming up soon!!


Bonne chance, John. I worry about moving to Lunenburg and leaving all the specialists behind here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of fog horns and the smell of freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that coffee does indeed smell good. I will have to have two cups this morning to make up for the two I will miss tomorrow and Thursday as I prepare for you-know-what. 

SAP is up for the day with a stunning video you do not want to miss. An ultra HD tour of Yosemite. Also a dog who misjudges a leap for the couch in our daily gif and a school bus with an odd sign.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Two cups coming right up. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Even if you're on the right track, you'll get run over if you just sit there." - Will Rogers


----------



## johnp

Back from my doctor's appointment. Renewed my prescriptions and got the results of recent lab tests -- the skin biopsies were 'negative' (= good news), and the x-rays of knee and foot, showed considerable arthritic damage in both (I expected to hear that - this knee was operated on back in NL, in the 80's, and broken cartilages removed, so the 'wear & tear' is now coming to the fore). At least now I know the extent of damage, and what I will have to deal with from now on. At present, no changes to be made ... I'll continue doing what I do, and live with the discomfort until the time comes I cannot, and have to proceed with injections and/or surgery.

The best news though, my doctor has agreed to meet Jean, and discuss taking her on as a new patient!! It's not etched in any stone at this time, but I (and Jean) are very thankful that she has agreed to the meeting. I set up an appointment for Jean to go in later this week, so we'll know soon.

We'll raise our glasses to the good stuff this afternoon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Back from my doctor's appointment. Renewed my prescriptions and got the results of recent lab tests -- the skin biopsies were 'negative' (= good news), and the x-rays of knee and foot, showed considerable arthritic damage in both (I expected to hear that - this knee was operated on back in NL, in the 80's, and broken cartilages removed, so the 'wear & tear' is now coming to the fore). At least now I know the extent of damage, and what I will have to deal with from now on. At present, no changes to be made ... I'll continue doing what I do, and live with the discomfort until the time comes I cannot, and have to proceed with injections and/or surgery.
> 
> The best news though, my doctor has agreed to meet Jean, and discuss taking her on as a new patient!! It's not etched in any stone at this time, but I (and Jean) are very thankful that she has agreed to the meeting. I set up an appointment for Jean to go in later this week, so we'll know soon.
> 
> We'll raise our glasses to the good stuff this afternoon!!


Good to hear that your news is OK, and that Jean might have a new doctor. Raise a glass of red wine for me, mon ami. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Iceberg collapse shows danger of getting too close - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

It's iceberg season in Newfoundland and Labrador, and some people are getting close-up with the ice giants. Getting too close may not be a good idea.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear that your news is OK, and that Jean might have a new doctor. Raise a glass of red wine for me, mon ami. Merci.


Will do Marc. We have you in our thoughts, and wish you the best results in those upcoming tests.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Will do Marc. We have you in our thoughts, and wish you the best results in those upcoming tests.


Still have not heard when the angiogram will be done. I want to get as many major medical exams completed while I am here in NL, and only 20 minutes from the nearest specialist, rather than in Nova Scotia where I would be an hour or more from the nearest specialist ............... if I can even get one. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Still have not heard when the angiogram will be done. I want to get as many major medical exams completed while I am here in NL, and only 20 minutes from the nearest specialist, rather than in Nova Scotia where I would be an hour or more from the nearest specialist ............... if I can even get one. We shall see.


You might try what I did, ask your current cardiologist for a referral to another to carry on treatment in NS. It worked for me and I was accepted here in the city by my current cardiologist while my first cardiologist was 50 km away in Stony Plain. I was surprised, since so many do not accept new patients, but when one talks to another, they sometimes swap favours. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You might try what I did, ask your current cardiologist for a referral to another to carry on treatment in NS. It worked for me and I was accepted here in the city by my current cardiologist while my first cardiologist was 50 km away in Stony Plain. I was surprised, since so many do not accept new patients, but when one talks to another, they sometimes swap favours. Just a thought.


Good idea, Don. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, woke just after midnight and could not get back to sleep, so might as well get some work done. Surely it could not be due to today being my milk of magnesia/Ducolax/clear liquid torture test? 

SAP is up and features a video on how to start your car using your brain, how to safely cross a street in Russia and what I will bet is a fact about Madam Currie that has never crossed your mind in Science Trivia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee ................ or are you back in bed?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee ................ or are you back in bed?


Morning Marc, I did indeed go back to bed, but alas I must pass on the coffee as it does not qualify as a clear liquid. No dairy allowed today either, nor any solid foods. 

I can however, have a cup of clear tea, such as a green tea with honey, so that would be appreciated. 

As for supper this evening, the main (and only) course is going to be orange jello. Until then, it is nothing but water, ginger ale, sprite or apple juice, although I can sneak in a cup of clear soup broth for lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I did indeed go back to bed, but alas I must pass on the coffee as it does not qualify as a clear liquid. No dairy allowed today either, nor any solid foods.
> 
> I can however, have a cup of clear tea, such as a green tea with honey, so that would be appreciated.
> 
> As for supper this evening, the main (and only) course is going to be orange jello. Until then, it is nothing but water, ginger ale, sprite or apple juice, although I can sneak in a cup of clear soup broth for lunch.


Well, this won't tax my culinary skills any, Don. Good luck tomorrow. I have my angiogram scheduled for June 3rd. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

If Your Dog Could Text, He Would Probably Send You Messages Like These.

Cute. I can imagine my doxies sending me some of these.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, this won't tax my culinary skills any, Don. Good luck tomorrow. I have my angiogram scheduled for June 3rd. XX)


Good that you got a date so quickly. Relax, it will go fine, it's no big deal.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Good that you got a date so quickly. Relax, it will go fine, it's no big deal.


Marc .... ditto what Don said. 

I asked Jean about it .... she says you will be 'doped' for the procedure, won't feel a thing, and will find the whole event so interesting, you'll be able to write an article about it all.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> .... I must pass on the coffee as it does not qualify as a clear liquid. No dairy allowed today either, nor any solid foods. I can however, have a cup of clear tea, such as a green tea with honey, so that would be appreciated. As for supper this evening, the main (and only) course is going to be orange jello. Until then, it is nothing but water, ginger ale, sprite or apple juice, although I can sneak in a cup of clear soup broth for lunch.


Ouch, obviously not a great menu for the day Don, but a necessary contribution to the cause, eh!! Think about that meal you and Ann will enjoy when you're back home, and able to "dig in" to something much more substantial!!! 
From us, good luck and wishes for the procedure and results.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good that you got a date so quickly. Relax, it will go fine, it's no big deal.


Well, they are going to give me something for my nerves. We shall see. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... ditto what Don said.
> 
> I asked Jean about it .... she says you will be 'doped' for the procedure, won't feel a thing, and will find the whole event so interesting, you'll be able to write an article about it all.


Thank Jean for me, John. I shall take off my glasses and hum to myself as I did when I had cataract surgery.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ..... I shall take off my glasses and hum to myself as I did when I had cataract surgery.


Marc, I've done a good deal of that as well, during some of the procedures I've had over the years!!


----------



## SINC

Just to keep you in the loop, I began my cleansing procedure at 11 and the BR and I have become much closer now.  beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc, I've done a good deal of that as well, during some of the procedures I've had over the years!!


Good to hear, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just to keep you in the loop, I began my cleansing procedure at 11 and the BR and I have become much closer now.  beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Video: Mama bear saves cub on highway - The Globe and Mail

Sweet.


----------



## SINC

OMG will this ever end? Three more hours of this to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> OMG will this ever end? Three more hours of this to go.


Hang in there, Don. The end is in sight (no pun intended).


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I will try and have SAP up before I head for the hospital in the morning. Should be no problem, but one never knows what kind of night lies ahead after all this stuff today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, I will try and have SAP up before I head for the hospital in the morning. Should be no problem, but one never knows what kind of night lies ahead after all this stuff today.


Good luck, Don. Here is a putt to cheer you up so as not to think of your butt.

Johnny Miller, Jack Nicklaus and the 100-foot putt - CBSSports.com


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Don. Here is a putt to cheer you up so as not to think of your butt.
> 
> Johnny Miller, Jack Nicklaus and the 100-foot putt - CBSSports.com


Morning Marc, funny how great minds think alike. Here is a look at my future files with that very video placed there for SAP use about 26 hours ago.


----------



## SINC

Now for today on SAP, 'The Butterflies Of St. Albert', our video 'Corner Gas Movie In The Works' and '20 Food Hacks That Will Make You Fat'.


----------



## SINC

Back home from the colonoscopy. They had trouble starting an IV, took three attempts by three different nurses and took over an hour. That delayed my OR time and I was bumped by one so instead of having it at 9, I went in at 10, awoke at 10:25 and was released at 11 as my vitals were good and I had no pain or nausea. Can't drive for 24 hours now, and with no alcohol allowed, it will be 0% alcohol beer while I watch golf in the motor home today.

If I had to choose between an angiogram and a colonoscopy now that I have had both, I would opt for the angiogram. It is far easier with no pain at all.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Back home from the colonoscopy. ................... If I had to choose between an angiogram and a colonoscopy now that I have had both, I would opt for the angiogram. It is far easier with no pain at all.


Welcome back home Don, and good wishes re: the results, et al. And getting back to enjoying some good food and drink once again!!


----------



## SINC

Got the results from the surgeon right after I came to John. He removed one very small polyp and noticed a 'bit of a lump' that he says is likely nothing, but he biopsied it none the less. Told me to make an appointment for a repeat procedure six years from now and not to worry as all is good.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Got the results from the surgeon right after I came to John. He removed one very small polyp and noticed a 'bit of a lump' that he says is likely nothing, but he biopsied it none the less. Told me to make an appointment for a repeat procedure six years from now and not to worry as all is good.


Good stuff Don .... enjoy that 0% brew, and enjoy the rest of your day!! (along with a good sleep tonight, eh!!)


----------



## johnp

We got some good news today as well. Jean had an appointment with my family doctor, and she (doctor) "welcomed" her as a new patient!! A big relief for both of us, and we're both very thankful. 
We're heading out for a balcony break now to 'celebrate' the news a little!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, funny how great minds think alike. Here is a look at my future files with that very video placed there for SAP use about 26 hours ago.


Good to know I am amongst such a great mind, Don. Welcome to the Club.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back home from the colonoscopy. They had trouble starting an IV, took three attempts by three different nurses and took over an hour. That delayed my OR time and I was bumped by one so instead of having it at 9, I went in at 10, awoke at 10:25 and was released at 11 as my vitals were good and I had no pain or nausea. Can't drive for 24 hours now, and with no alcohol allowed, it will be 0% alcohol beer while I watch golf in the motor home today.
> 
> If I had to choose between an angiogram and a colonoscopy now that I have had both, I would opt for the angiogram. It is far easier with no pain at all.


Good to hear, Don .................... personally, I would opt for a beer with you in your RV watching golf.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We got some good news today as well. Jean had an appointment with my family doctor, and she (doctor) "welcomed" her as a new patient!! A big relief for both of us, and we're both very thankful.
> We're heading out for a balcony break now to 'celebrate' the news a little!!


Good for Jean, John. Health care is the #1 issue for many of us these days.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Don .................... personally, I would opt for a beer with you in your RV watching golf.


No golf. Laid down on RV couch at 1:00. Woke at 6:00 had light supper, now back in bed. So groggy, but got very little sleep last night. Will surf on iPad til I fall asleep again, then likely up by 2:00 or so to work on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No golf. Laid down on RV couch at 1:00. Woke at 6:00 had light supper, now back in bed. So groggy, but got very little sleep last night. Will surf on iPad til I fall asleep again, then likely up by 2:00 or so to work on SAP.


Well, give me a call when you want to watch golf and share a beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, give me a call when you want to watch golf and share a beer.


I certainly will one day when we go east to visit our son.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I certainly will one day when we go east to visit our son.


Yes, Lower Sackville is much closer to Lunenburg than St. John's.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. After sleeping from 1 to 6 yesterday afternoon and again from 8 to 4 last evening, I am now caught up on the lost sleep.

Today on SAP, a look at a ring-necked pheasant out for a stroll. a novel way to get rid of dandelions and a stunning HD video on birds of prey.

Looking forward to golf and a real cold brew this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. After sleeping from 1 to 6 yesterday afternoon and again from 8 to 4 last evening, I am now caught up on the lost sleep.
> 
> Today on SAP, a look at a ring-necked pheasant out for a stroll. a novel way to get rid of dandelions and a stunning HD video on birds of prey.
> 
> Looking forward to golf and a real cold brew this afternoon.


Morning, Don. Glad you are feeling better today .............. and can once again drink beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any requests for a TGIF Breakfast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Oldest living American celebrates 115th birthday - The Globe and Mail

Imagine being alive in three different centuries????


----------



## SINC

Marc, you are probably aware of this event tonight for your telescope, but just in case:

Ready for May's Surprise Meteor Shower? | Sky & Telescope


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Marc, you are probably aware of this event tonight for your telescope, but just in case:
> 
> Ready for May's Surprise Meteor Shower? | Sky & Telescope



Thanks for the reminder.

I had it in my Calander on my iMac but it didn't get migrated (iClouded?) to my iPad2 for some reason that I'm having to use for the last week at home from the hospital while I convalescence.

Man, I can't wait to get back to using my iMac. All I can say for the iPad is at least it's a convenience device. And it sure is limited with so many things.

Anyway, hopefully the sky's will be clear enough for everyone's viewing pleasure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, you are probably aware of this event tonight for your telescope, but just in case:
> 
> Ready for May's Surprise Meteor Shower? | Sky & Telescope


Yes, but this is best seen with just the eyes wide open.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> I had it in my Calander on my iMac but it didn't get migrated (iClouded?) to my iPad2 for some reason that I'm having to use for the last week at home from the hospital while I convalescence.
> 
> Man, I can't wait to get back to using my iMac. All I can say for the iPad is at least it's a convenience device. And it sure is limited with so many things.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully the sky's will be clear enough for everyone's viewing pleasure.


Let's hope so, Patrick.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to get up at 330AM to see any meteor showers that might be in the early morning skies. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got up every hour or so to see if I could see the meteor shower, but alas, it was too foggy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too got up, but there was just enough cloud to obscure the skies. Too bad.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP, some great local rodeo shots by Al Popil, a hockey goal you won't believe and the 'First Drinkable Sunscreen Created'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too got up, but there was just enough cloud to obscure the skies. Too bad.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Nice and sunny and warm today, with no rain until Monday night....so the lawns beware. Don I will be out looking for a new BBQ today and have my eyes on a Weber Q. I know you really like yours so I'll be shopping around .....

Marc, only 21 more days of school for me then it's the summer break. I have decided to only supply next fall until near winter then will be heading to warmer climes. I am torn between getting a winter home in Phoenix or, and I really have been researching this, moving to B.C. So the saga continues.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Morning all. Nice and sunny and warm today, with no rain until Monday night....so the lawns beware. Don I will be out looking for a new BBQ today and have my eyes on a Weber Q. I know you really like yours so I'll be shopping around .....
> ...


I've had the bottom of the line version Q100 since 2011. Nice even heat, good control over flame level, love the cast iron grill and even the el cheapo version has that lovely piezzo ignition feature. Easy to take with you for travel, almost completely immune to wind..............

IOW I love it as well.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. ... ...
> 
> Marc, only 21 more days of school for me then it's the summer break. I have decided to only supply next fall until near winter then will be heading to warmer climes. I am torn between getting a winter home in Phoenix or, and I really have been researching this, moving to B.C. So the saga continues.



Maybe you might want to do what our neighbours and my former boss do and did.

They had nice homes here on souther Vancouver Island where they lived for most part, and then went south to Phoenix area for the cold winter months.

They sure enjoyed the change and missed the cold wet winters here.

Even my sister in-law has a condo in Mazatlan she heads to in the Winter months from her Nelson Nelson BC home on the riverfront.

All quite affordable for them.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too got up, but there was just enough cloud to obscure the skies. Too bad.



Overcast, cloud and showers were forecast for about midnight and later for our area, but I woke up just before 1am and the sky was clear.

But nary a single sighting over a 15 minute wait. Quite disappointed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Nice and sunny and warm today, with no rain until Monday night....so the lawns beware. Don I will be out looking for a new BBQ today and have my eyes on a Weber Q. I know you really like yours so I'll be shopping around .....
> 
> Marc, only 21 more days of school for me then it's the summer break. I have decided to only supply next fall until near winter then will be heading to warmer climes. I am torn between getting a winter home in Phoenix or, and I really have been researching this, moving to B.C. So the saga continues.


Afternoon, Rp. Four weeks to go with my teaching as well. Then, we shall spend the summer trying to sell the house and move to Lunenburg. I shall still be on the full-time faculty here at Memorial in the Fall, in exchange for promising to teach online as a sessional during the Winter, Intersession and Summer grad courses that I normally do each year.

Deborah's sister lives in Victoria during the late Spring to early Fall, and in Scottsdale, AZ during the late fall to early Spring. They love the total lack of snow and cold. So, good luck on your relocation.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Overcast, cloud and showers were forecast for about midnight and later for our area, but I woke up just before 1am and the sky was clear.
> 
> But nary a single sighting over a 15 minute wait. Quite disappointed.


15C here as well, Patrick, with the sun finally breaking through the fog.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> ........
> 
> Marc, only 21 more days of school for me then it's the summer break. I have decided to only supply next fall until near winter then will be heading to warmer climes. I am torn between getting a winter home in Phoenix or, and I really have been researching this, moving to B.C. So the saga continues.


Please be very aware that the real stay limitation Stateside is 120 days per year not 183 or 210 days as you may have been led to believe. 

Any more and the IRS can declare you an American for tax purposes. The consequences being if you fail to file an F(u)BAR with finCEN (the IRS's financial Criminal Extortion Network), you could lose your life savings. Not to mention probable capital gains taxes in two countries when the time comes to sell property stateside.

Border patrol services from both countries are now keeping the IRS informed of time spent stateside.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Please be very aware that the real stay limitation Stateside is 120 days per year not 183 or 210 days as you may be led to believe.
> 
> Any more and the IRS can declare you an American for tax purposes. The consequences being if you fail to file an F(u)BAR with finCEN (the IRS's financial Criminal Extortion Network), you could lose your life savings. Not to mention probable capital gains taxes in two countries when the time comes to sell property stateside.


Bob, for my sister-in-law and her husband, it is 180 days maximum stay in AZ. They have to file a residency report to the IRS stating that they have no US income but are paying property taxes in AZ.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Bob, for my sister-in-law and her husband, it is 180 days maximum stay in AZ. They have to file a residency report to the IRS stating that they have no US income but are paying property taxes in AZ.


I would still be very careful as under the FATCA IGA, the formula is: 100% of the past year + 1/3rd of the previous year + 1/6th of the year before that, cannot add up to more than 182 days. If they do, the IRS can tax and apply F(u)BAR, 8938, 3520 ....... penalties against your world wide income and savings. Worse than that under the FATCA IGA, the CRA will provide the information the IRS needs to find and presumably loot your savings accounts and investments. Without a written exemption from the IRS, I would take no chances.

Still this is the Shang, I just want RPS to realize he needs to spend the admittedly big bucks on cross border tax specialists, to discover the consequences/tax requirements of a cross border living arrangement. Think in terms of $1000 plus for that advice. 

For Snowbirds the times they are a changin', and not for the better.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I would still be very careful as under the FATCA IGA, the formula is: 100% of the past year + 1/3rd of the previous year + 1/6th of the year before that, cannot add up to more than 182 days. If they do, the IRS can tax and apply F(u)BAR, 8938, 3520 ....... penalties against your world wide income and savings. Worse than that under the FATCA IGA, the CRA will provide the information the IRS needs to find and presumably loot your savings accounts and investments. Without a written exemption from the IRS, I would take no chances.
> 
> Still this is the Shang, I just want RPS to realize he needs to spend the admittedly big bucks on cross border tax specialists, to discover the consequences/tax requirements of a cross border living arrangement. Think in terms of $1000 plus for that advice.
> 
> For Snowbirds the times they are a changin', and not for the better.


What can I say, Bob. They have been there four years and have had no problems with the IRS or BC where they live for a bit more than half a year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mystery solved: Object over iceberg likely a mirage - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Mystery solved ..................... ?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> What can I say, Bob. They have been there four years and have had no problems with the IRS or BC where they live for a bit more than half a year.


Thanks Bob, that was the first thing I checked out. And for some reason people forget the tax portion and only consider the health care portion. As with Canada, if you fall in the residency class you will be taxed on your world wide income ........ Ouch!

We will only stay around the 120 mark if that. If we buy a condo the kids can use it and checkup on it when we are not there. Double ouch!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Bob, that was the first thing I checked out. And for some reason people forget the tax portion and only consider the health care portion. As with Canada, if you fall in the residency class you will be taxed on your world wide income ........ Ouch!
> 
> We will only stay around the 120 mark if that. If we buy a condo the kids can use it and checkup on it when we are not there. Double ouch!


Sounds like a plan, Rps. Housing prices are just now improving in AZ, so you are able to get homes/condos still at a reduced price. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The boss wondered why one of his most valued employees was absent but had not phoned in sick.
So he dialed the employee's home phone number and was greeted with a child's whisper. '
"Hello ?" 

'Is your daddy home?' ' 


Small voice whispered, ' Yes, he's out in the garden ,
' 
'May I talk with him?' 
The child whispered,
' No .' ;
So the boss asked, 'Well, is your Mommy there?' 

'Yes she's out in the garden too' 

'The boss asked; 'May I talk with her?' 
Again the '
No' .

'Hoping there was somebody with whom he could leave a message, the boss asked, 'Is anybody else there?'

' Yes ,' whispered the child, ' a policeman. 
' 
Wondering what a cop would be doing at his employee's home, the boss asked, 'May I speak with the policeman?'

' No, He's busy , ' whispered the child.


'Busy doing what?'

' Talking to Daddy and Mommy and the police dog men. '

Growing more worried as he heard a loud noise in the background, the boss asked, 'What is that noise?'

' It's a helicopter ' answered the whispering voice.


'What is going on there?' demanded the boss, now truly apprehensive. 

' The search team just landed a helicopter '

'A search team?' said the boss. 'What are they searching for?'

Still whispering, the young voice replied with


a muffled giggle.... ' ME '


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## Rps

I am having a Butter Toffee coffee and will be going out for breakfast .


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I am having a Butter Toffee coffee and will be going out for breakfast .


Going out??????? This is why business is so slow here in The Café Chez Marc ........ no one comes in to eat anymore. 

Still, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, nice day for us here. Today on SAP, some of the best rodeo pics you will ever see, a reader recipe for dining on dandelions and 'Bull Testicles, Roadkill: Beers Flavors You Won’t Believe'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am feeling great today. All bodily functions back to normal and that is nice. So good I am going to go out and cut the front lawn as soon as 9:00 a.m. arrives as a local bylaw prohibits starting power equipment any earlier on a weekend.


----------



## pm-r

It looks like Marc has a proud teen as a neighbour...

Well done.

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/st-johns-teen-canadas-top-sea-cadet-142857019.html


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like Marc has a proud teen as a neighbour...
> 
> Well done.
> 
> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/st-johns-teen-canadas-top-sea-cadet-142857019.html


Yes, that made the local news here as well, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I am feeling great today. All bodily functions back to normal and that is nice. So good I am going to go out and cut the front lawn as soon as 9:00 a.m. arrives as a local bylaw prohibits starting power equipment any earlier on a weekend.


It's 8AM here, Don .............. except for snow blowers. Then, NO neighbor complains when we are out at 6-7AM clearing away the end of the driveways so that they can get out and go to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

All too true in our house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to watch some of the Rangers-Habs game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of fog horns once again this morning. For some reason, it is a rather soothing way to wake up or go to sleep. Wonder if we shall hear fog horns in Lunenburg?? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, fog is a rare commodity here, but I love a foggy morning when it happens. A cool wet beginning to our week here. Just got SAP up with more great rodeo pics, a subtle sign and a cat who is a hero for saving a kid in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, fog is a rare commodity here, but I love a foggy morning when it happens. A cool wet beginning to our week here. Just got SAP up with more great rodeo pics, a subtle sign and a cat who is a hero for saving a kid in our video.


RDF is our most common weather here in St.John's .............as in Rain Drizzle Fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR7liJUaZ3A&feature=youtu.be

Memorial Day in the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

Federal government quietly collapses literacy and essential skills network

Rp, this might be of some interest to you.


----------



## johnp

... and it's here we go again time for education out here in BC. First the teacher's Union, then it'll be the Provincial Government's turn in June, when they say teachers will be locked out for 2-3 days. Often wonder who the children really are in these scenarios?!!!!! 
B.C. teachers' strikes start today at some schools - British Columbia - CBC News


----------



## johnp

...looking forward to seeing this sign again ... tomorrow!!!  Heading away for another "soak and stay" .. and we both sure need it!!!


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm... A 10:00pm start for Adults Only is getting well past our bedtime lately. Or have all the screaming kids gone to bed by then or before?


----------



## johnp

Patrick that sign is a bit misleading. All the outdoor pools are open until 10pm, but the "adult's only" pool remains open to 11pm.


----------



## johnp

.... two shots I took during our last stay .. one towards the 'family pool', and the other towards the 'adult's only' pool. (shots taken from within the greenery surrounding each)


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!! A pool with no ice on it. Our winter just ended yesterday, so we can still get frozen puddles and maybe snow for the next few weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

More RDF this morning with lots of fog horns singing their song ............... along with the morning song birds. A gentle way to wake up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hope is the thing with feathers that perches in the soul - and sings the tunes without the words - and never stops at all.

Emily Dickinson


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of coffee .................

Tell Me How You Drink Your Coffee, So I Can Tell You Who You Are | Food for thought | Strauss


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, took me a good long while to get SAP online today, but it is up with 'Today’s education system at work?', a basketball shot you will never see again and our video of a reunion of the Ventures, famous for the song, Walk Don't Run featuring their old drummer, now a US military general.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, took me a good long while to get SAP online today, but it is up with 'Today’s education system at work?', a basketball shot you will never see again and our video of a reunion of the Ventures, famous for the song, Walk Don't Run featuring their old drummer, now a US military general.


Morning, Don. Today is the 60th anniversary of Rock around the Clock.

60 years ago, a revolutionary rock song debuted in Wildwood | NJ.com


----------



## Dr.G.

"Under certain circumstances, urgent circumstances, desperate circumstances, profanity provides a relief denied even to prayer."
- Mark Twain,


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a question about a MacBook Pro. A neighbor is wanting to get her daughter a MBP in that she is going to a private high school and this is what she was sent -- "Aside from bringing a Mac that can run at least 10.7 (Lion) or higher, you really do not have to purchase a particular kind of Mac. For MPA majors, we do recommend a Macbook Pro with at least 4GB of RAM and a dedicated graphics card, and some Visual Arts majors also require a bit more power in their machines for applications like Photoshop, etc. But for most students, whose majors are not MPA or VA, I would recommend a standard Macbook, Macbook Pro, or Macbook Air." Would the MBP computer from Apple Canada meet these requirements?

Specifications
13-inch: 2.5GHz MBP
2.5GHz dual-core Intel Core i5 
Turbo Boost up to 3.1GHz 
4GB 1600MHz memory 
500GB 5400-rpm hard drive1 
Intel HD Graphics 4000


----------



## Dr.G.

From now on, due to such low attendance at The Café Chez Marc each morning (other than faithful Don), coffee needs to be ordered using the following NYC accents/pronunciations.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, a question about a MacBook Pro. A neighbor is wanting to get her daughter a MBP in that she is going to a private high school and this is what she was sent -- "Aside from bringing a Mac that can run at least 10.7 (Lion) or higher, you really do not have to purchase a particular kind of Mac. For MPA majors, we do recommend a Macbook Pro with at least 4GB of RAM and a dedicated graphics card, and some Visual Arts majors also require a bit more power in their machines for applications like Photoshop, etc. But for most students, whose majors are not MPA or VA, I would recommend a standard Macbook, Macbook Pro, or Macbook Air." Would the MBP computer from Apple Canada meet these requirements?
> 
> Specifications
> 13-inch: 2.5GHz MBP
> 2.5GHz dual-core Intel Core i5
> Turbo Boost up to 3.1GHz
> 4GB 1600MHz memory
> 500GB 5400-rpm hard drive1
> Intel HD Graphics 4000


Marc, the MBP you outline would be more than adequate for this student in my opinion. The only suggestion I would have is for your neighbour to consider replacing the 5400 hard drive with an SSD. That alone would make a massive increase in speed and performance.

The MB Air on the other hand, comes with a SSD as standard issue and may be less powerful but adequate if $$$ are a concern. Best though IMO, is the MBP 13".


----------



## pm-r

Don't forget that RAM cannot be upgraded later with most recent MBPros and also don't forget to check their refurbished site for some good savings on a model you want - if and when they show up there:

Refurbished Mac, iPod, & iPad Apple-Certified Products - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, the MBP you outline would be more than adequate for this student in my opinion. The only suggestion I would have is for your neighbour to consider replacing the 5400 hard drive with an SSD. That alone would make a massive increase in speed and performance.
> 
> The MB Air on the other hand, comes with a SSD as standard issue and may be less powerful but adequate if $$$ are a concern. Best though IMO, is the MBP 13".





pm-r said:


> Don't forget that RAM cannot be upgraded later with most recent MBPros and also don't forget to check their refurbished site for some good savings on a model you want - if and when they show up there:
> 
> Refurbished Mac, iPod, & iPad Apple-Certified Products - Apple Store (Canada)


Thanks, Don. I shall pass this on. 
Thanks, Patrick. I shall pass this on as well.
Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - WATCH: Baby sloths squeaking - The Weather Network

Looks and sounds like doxie pups ................ except a doxie can't climb up a tree.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyHcZXlf2dE&list=UUbKPjX5q4dOTxrpfDv83GBQ


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for NYC cawfee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://i.imgur.com/eaeD4pF.gif

Don, a gif for SAP???? Sadly, you can't see the doxie chasing the moose.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> http://i.imgur.com/eaeD4pF.gif
> 
> Don, a gif for SAP???? Sadly, you can't see the doxie chasing the moose.


Indeed it is and a good one at that, Marc. Merci.


----------



## SINC

What a morning. Telus decided to do some maintenance work on the net and my internet went down at 2:00 and just came back on now. I called and complained that they should have at least given us notice and they agreed they had dropped the ball. They gave me a free month's internet in lieu, so that call saved me $50.

SAP is now online with a picture of a Rare African Beetle In St. Albert, a video of safety on a golfboard and 'Internet-Connected BBQ Grill Offers Assistance, Relief'.

Quite an unusual occurrence when a beetle from Africa is roaming wild in our city. That would seem to indicate there are enough of them here to reproduce and what that might mean for the future.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is and a good one at that, Marc. Merci.


Thought that might be worthy of SAP, Don.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don. I shall pass this on.
> Thanks, Patrick. I shall pass this on as well.
> Merci, mes amis.



Marc, I forgot to mention Apple's Education Discount that may be available for your neighbour and their daughter.

Mabe they should check it out:

Apple Education Pricing - Apple Store (Canada)

Apple Store for Education - Apple Store (Canada)

Quite often they can save a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, I forgot to mention Apple's Education Discount that may be available for your neighbour and their daughter.
> 
> Mabe they should check it out:
> 
> Apple Education Pricing - Apple Store (Canada)
> 
> Apple Store for Education - Apple Store (Canada)
> 
> Quite often they can save a few hundred dollars.


Yes, we have a certified Apple store here at Memorial so they are able to pass on the educational discounts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See those of you who show up these days tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Let's see who makes it into The Shang today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I will start the line today and begin with a coffee please.

I am happy to say that I am simply swamped with photos for SAP for the next few weeks as a brand new photographer will begin soon. He is an outdoor enthusiast and his work features the wildlife of the Rockies near his home. It seems it was either feast or famine for photos and has now settled into a healthy library. Watch for the work of John Tops in the days and weeks ahead.

Today on SAP we feature the flowers of spring on the west coast, a video with a novel Scot wedding proposal and a gif that demonstrates why men don't vacuum!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I will start the line today and begin with a coffee please.
> 
> I am happy to say that I am simply swamped with photos for SAP for the next few weeks as a brand new photographer will begin soon. He is an outdoor enthusiast and his work features the wildlife of the Rockies near his home. It seems it was either feast or famine for photos and has now settled into a healthy library. Watch for the work of John Tops in the days and weeks ahead.
> 
> Today on SAP we feature the flowers of spring on the west coast, a video with a novel Scot wedding proposal and a gif that demonstrates why men don't vacuum!


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.

Great BC flower pics. The buds are slowly coming out on our trees. We are weeks behind where we were last year.


----------



## pm-r

Morning Shang folks and I've had my morning coffee thanks, but unfortunately I overcooked my very large farm fresh soft-boiled eggs which would have been more to Marc's liking I suspect.

SAP is saved in my dock waiting for me a bit later, and a few other things as well.

Have any of you been successful getting a refund for a bad app purchase from the App Store?

I tried last week for an app I "upgraded" (i.e.: in-app purchase) for my iPad 2 as it wasn't working as I expected in its "free" mode, but it doesn't look good as I just received an email receipt yesterday for the app I had purchased almost two weeks ago.

I'll try again and as Marc would say - we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why Do We Love Manhattanhenge So Much? - CityLab

Very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch some of the Rangers-Habs game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rangers win ................. but Montreal has nothing to be ashamed of since they played like a winning team with class. 

Drinks are on me tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the TGIF coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that now gives you a team to continue to cheer on in the hunt for the cup.

Grizzly bears frolicking on the side of an Alberta highway? You bet and someone was there to record it for SAP. Also today in our gif, the easiest ball park catch you will ever see, a video of dogs praying before their meal and without a doubt one of the best sets of outstanding photographs we've put together in a while. John will love this set.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great SAP array of pics ................. all that are missing are pics of doxies or icebergs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Marc, that now gives you a team to continue to cheer on in the hunt for the cup.

Yes, 20 years is a long time to wait.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, 20 years is a long time to wait.


It could be worse. You might have been a Leaf fan! beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It could be worse. You might have been a Leaf fan! beejacon


----------



## SINC

Time for a break. Spent all morning working on installing a new door sweep pas on the front door screen of the house, then it was off to the motor home to get it ready for next week's run. Cleaned the air filter and re-oiled it, got the hitch reinstalled and the safety cables and electric connections in place. Then loaded 12 dozen beer in the undercarriage. (It was on sale today for $10.98/doz and in Sask it is $27 a doz, so am taking some for all the brothers in law. 

Now it is off to the sife of a friend who passed in Jan. to give her a hand for an hour, then over to the local for a cold one. My work is never done.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time for a break. Spent all morning working on installing a new door sweep pas on the front door screen of the house, then it was off to the motor home to get it ready for next week's run. Cleaned the air filter and re-oiled it, got the hitch reinstalled and the safety cables and electric connections in place. Then loaded 12 dozen beer in the undercarriage. (It was on sale today for $10.98/doz and in Sask it is $27 a doz, so am taking some for all the brothers in law.
> 
> Now it is off to the sife of a friend who passed in Jan. to give her a hand for an hour, then over to the local for a cold one. My work is never done.


Don, as Marx wrote in the Communist Manifesto, "Work is the curse of the drinking class" .................. or was that Groucho Marx in "Duck Soup"????


----------



## johnp

Back from Harrison .. after 2+ days of soaking in hot spring pools, and relaxing at a mountain resort .. it's back to the city, and reality once again!! Ugh!!

We had a great time. Good weather for our first and last day, rather wet and dreary in-between. But the pools were warm, our happy hours good, and we cared less about the weather. Met lots of interesting people and shared stories, ate and drank well, and despite the rather damp and cool weather, got out and about, for some views, shopping, walkabouts, dining, et al.

And heh, it's Friday ... can dim sum Saturday be far away?!!


----------



## johnp

...some views of our stay in Harrison Hot Springs -- pools from our room, the indoor pools and spa building from the gardens out back, two front street views, and one view of the 'river' out back (glass calm and mirroring)


----------



## SINC

That is a lovely river shot John, well done indeed! :clap:


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> That is a lovely river shot John, well done indeed! :clap:


Thanks Don. The water was like 'glass' while we were there, and so reflective. 
We had hoped to see a beaver, or two, during our river watches, but no such luck this trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, John. Hope you and Jean have a restful stay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, our house officially goes on the market today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I guess that marks the beginning of the end for you and St. John's. :-(

Today on SAP, that long Nickolaus putt, a horse playing with a rabbit and 'Kenya's New Drone Program Could Put A Virtual End To Poaching'.


----------



## eMacMan

Love the Hot Springs shots. Didn't they cancel their sand sculpture events a few years ago?


----------



## johnp

eMacMan said:


> Love the Hot Springs shots. Didn't they cancel their sand sculpture events a few years ago?


Yes, sadly, the sand sculpture festival stopped a few years ago. We used to go there in September - when it was held - and always enjoyed seeing the various works.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I guess that marks the beginning of the end for you and St. John's. :-(
> 
> Today on SAP, that long Nickolaus putt, a horse playing with a rabbit and 'Kenya's New Drone Program Could Put A Virtual End To Poaching'.


True ........... but it is also the start of something new in Lunenburg. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, our house officially goes on the market today. We shall see.


All the best in this!!! And wow ... a big, and new adventure lies ahead!!! Two new "Bluenosers" (and their doxies) soon!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True ........... but it is also the start of something new in Lunenburg. We shall see.


I didn't mean anything in a bad way, Marc. St. John's has been good to you and you to it and I suspect they will miss you and you them.

Best to you in NS and who knows, perhaps now one day, we will meet in person.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I guess that marks the beginning of the end for you and St. John's. :-( .


Interesting. We have four appointments to see our home tomorrow ............. all are working with Alberta oil firms and stationed here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some more recent ice berg pics (not taken by me) .............. this is a record year for large bergs that are bigger than the one that caused the Titanic to sink.


----------



## johnp

... and to proudly be, and wearing, a sou'wester soon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... and to proudly be, and wearing, a sou'wester soon!!


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> ... and to proudly be, and wearing, a sou'wester soon!!


Don't forget the dogs too!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, we had some nice showers yesterday evening to freshen things up a bit.

SAP is up for the day with a video of elephants playing with old tires, a guy trying out bike seats and 'Socks And Sandals: Summer's Unlikely Style Trend'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute dog, Don.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of dogs Marc, did you read this on WEBBITS today?

What a brood! Bullmastiff named Little Mama gives birth to huge litter of 23 puppies.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Speaking of dogs Marc, did you read this on WEBBITS today?
> 
> What a brood! Bullmastiff named Little Mama gives birth to huge litter of 23 puppies.


Ouch!! that's some litter!!


----------



## SINC

And speaking further of dogs, Tao is making his final visit to the vet this afternoon. I spent some time with him alone today and said my final goodbyes. I shall miss him, but Crystal is devastated. She will need a lot of hugs in the coming days and sadly we depart for Saskatchewan on Tuesday morning. Goodbye little buddy. :-(


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> And speaking further of dogs, Tao is making his final visit to the vet this afternoon. I spent some time with him alone today and said my final goodbyes. I shall miss him, but Crystal is devastated. She will need a lot of hugs in the coming days and sadly we depart for Saskatchewan on Tuesday morning. Goodbye little buddy. :-(


Our condolences ... a sad time indeed Don ... one I have had to face several times in my life, and it's never been easy. 
I remember the first time the most, as 'Skipper' and I had been growing up together, and having him leave my life, so early in both our lives, was not easy to accept, and a very difficult time for me. I believe we, as well, hugged and talked a lot before the actual day arrived.


----------



## Aurora

My deepest condolences Sinc. I've been there and it is gut-wrenching.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And speaking further of dogs, Tao is making his final visit to the vet this afternoon. I spent some time with him alone today and said my final goodbyes. I shall miss him, but Crystal is devastated. She will need a lot of hugs in the coming days and sadly we depart for Saskatchewan on Tuesday morning. Goodbye little buddy. :-(


So sorry to hear this, Don. It is not an easy decision. He WAS your "little buddy" and he shall be missed by one and all. Paix, mon ami. :-(


----------



## pm-r

I'm also sorry to read of your news Don. A sad day that always seems to come too soon, but better in the end.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, not much sleep to be had, too much on my mind. SAP is up with still more rodeo shots, a not to be missed video called 'Lost in the Fifties' and 'American Foods The Rest Of The World Thinks Are Strange'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I feel fine now that I have a coffee in hand, but the house is strangely quiet and that will take some getting used to indeed. One never fully appreciates how much a part of your life a pet becomes. Ann and I will be fine as we depart tomorrow for a month long trip, but I worry Crystal being all alone will feel it much more.

I have to get showered and shaved and head down to the Good Year dealer. when I checked my tire pressure yesterday in the Suzuki, our tow vehicle, the right rear is very near flat. Odd since it has not travelled 2,000 km since the tires were new in November. I am hoping they will repair it right away, but we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I feel fine now that I have a coffee in hand, but the house is strangely quiet and that will take some getting used to indeed. One never fully appreciates how much a part of your life a pet becomes. Ann and I will be fine as we depart tomorrow for a month long trip, but I worry Crystal being all alone will feel it much more.
> 
> I have to get showered and shaved and head down to the Good Year dealer. when I checked my tire pressure yesterday in the Suzuki, our tow vehicle, the right rear is very near flat. Odd since it has not travelled 2,000 km since the tires were new in November. I am hoping they will repair it right away, but we shall see.


I know the feeling, Don. Hope Crystal will be OK with the memories of Little Tao.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hottest wiener dog in N.L - Here and Now - CBC Player

None of our doxies were entered.


----------



## Dr.G.

The greater St. John's metro area is trying a new way to get traffic flowing. There are lanes for one-driver cars, lanes for cars with two or more people in the car, and moose lanes to prevent cars from hitting a moose on the road. Seems to be working well today.


----------



## SINC

Had to get a brand new tire, but they replaced it under warranty, no charge at all due to a nail in the sidewall which could not be repaired. Now both vehicles are ready to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI, according to an ad from the NL Highway Agency --

"Moose have right-of-way

"Yield to the moose, obviously, because he or she is much larger than you are, but they also have a great fear of dogs in particular. For moose, it's an instinctual aversion to predators that resemble wolves."

Doxies resemble wolves???????????


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> The greater St. John's metro area is trying a new way to get traffic flowing. There are lanes for one-driver cars, lanes for cars with two or more people in the car, and moose lanes to prevent cars from hitting a moose on the road. Seems to be working well today.


Good one Marc. We may have to do the same out here for coyotes ... one ran across the street in front of us Saturday, and then this morning, I saw 'it' (likely the same one) again, twice during my morning walkabout - it wasn't on the street this time, but was using the sidewalk to get where it wished to go!! They're bold, especially when hungry. And this one sure looked in need of a good meal!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one Marc. We may have to do the same out here for coyotes ... one ran across the street in front of us Saturday, and then this morning, I saw 'it' (likely the same one) again, twice during my morning walkabout - it wasn't on the street this time, but was using the sidewalk to get where it wished to go!! They're bold, especially when hungry. And this one sure looked in need of a good meal!!!


John, if you hit a coyote, you damage your car and kill the coyote. If you hit an adult moose, you wreck your car, sometimes die in the crash, only to have the moose limp away from the accident.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all sometime tomorrow. I go for my angiogram. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, good luck with your angiogram today. I think you will find that it is not a big deal when it is all over. It will however, reveal much about your heart for both the cardiologist and you.

Today on SAP a video of a wonderful car collection, a cat who plays Jenga and 'Super-Cute Animals Guaranteed To Make You Go ‘Awwww''.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Marc, good luck with your angiogram today. I think you will find that it is not a big deal when it is all over. It will however, reveal much about your heart for both the cardiologist and you.
> 
> Today on SAP a video of a wonderful car collection, a cat who plays Jenga and 'Super-Cute Animals Guaranteed To Make You Go ‘Awwww''.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the support. Going in about 10 minutes and should be back sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again. Don, you were right .............. no major worries or pain. Luckily, no blockages or valve damage was found, just the hypokinesis. So, it is medication over surgery which is fine with me.


----------



## SINC

Good news Marc. Just having lunch on roadside near Inisfree, AB.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Back home again. Don, you were right .............. no major worries or pain. Luckily, no blockages or valve damage was found, just the hypokinesis. So, it is medication over surgery which is fine with me.


That's good to hear Marc ...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good news Marc. Just having lunch on roadside near Inisfree, AB.





johnp said:


> That's good to hear Marc ...


Merci, Don and John.


----------



## SINC

Safely stopped for the night in Battleford, SK. Some pretty heavy showers just as we arrived, so got the awning up over wet ground. Now waiting for it to dry before I set up the BBQ and get working on supper. Wonder what I can find in the pantry and fridge?


----------



## pm-r

That shouldn't be any problem for you with those Alberta beef steaks you stuck in the refrigerator, and didn't you pack ten dozen cases of beer??

End of problem I'd say!!! ;-)


----------



## pm-r

Say Marc, I thought of you when I received this from a fellows message he received, and still smart as ever back there it seems..


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Say Marc, I thought of you when I received this from a fellows message he received, and still smart as ever back there it seems..


Newfoundland ingenuity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That shouldn't be any problem for you with those Alberta beef steaks you stuck in the refrigerator, and didn't you pack ten dozen cases of beer??
> 
> End of problem I'd say!!! ;-)


Decided on chicken breast, taters with carrots and turnips all done on the grill. Yummers!

Did I mention we shared four beer? By share, I mean I had three. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone interested in some OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sorry to miss you this am Marc, was busy with getting ready and hitting the road early. Paid $1.33.9 for gas today, most I can ever recall. That was in Saskatoon. Here in Regina it is $1.28.9. $232 in fuel from Home to Saskatoon so burned about a litre every three km. That is good as winds were light. If windy that can fall to two km in a hurry.

Storm warnings here in Regina with possible heavy rain. They say it could be 55 mm in three hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Funnel clouds spotted in Saskatchewan - The Weather Network

Stay safe, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone in need of some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, I sure could use one thanks. Went to bed about 9 and awoke at 3 here in Regina. Now to get working on tomorrow's edition of SAP. Today's edition is up with a look at laughter in the things that people send us, a daily gif with a baseball catch you will not believe and watch the video of a guy who really knows how to make an Irish coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Marc, I sure could use one thanks. Went to bed about 9 and awoke at 3 here in Regina. Now to get working on tomorrow's edition of SAP. Today's edition is up with a look at laughter in the things that people send us, a daily gif with a baseball catch you will not believe and watch the video of a guy who really knows how to make an Irish coffee.


Morning, Don. That is some Irish coffee maker ..... :clap: as well as quite the catch out in center field.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the TGIF Coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I am fighting with very slow internet speeds here today so it took me a long time to get SAP online, but it is up with a video of a flying car that actually flies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. I am fighting with very slow internet speeds here today so it took me a long time to get SAP online, but it is up with a video of a flying car that actually flies.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP after lunch.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. I am fighting with very slow internet speeds here today so it took me a long time to get SAP online, but it is up with a video of a flying car that actually flies.



I look foreword to reading SAP later on, but are you having to use your iPad or your MacBook Pro while you travel.

I often found my iPad 2 painfully slow, both with G3 data and or wi-fi connections.


----------



## SINC

I cannot use my iPad for SAP. It is but a toy and useless for any real work. I use my Macbook Pro with a modem or my iPhone hot spot and that is what is so slow in rural SK. The wife's sister's WIFI is only 2 mb up and that is what I am surfing on. It is like the days of dial up for me!


----------



## pm-r

Thanks Don, and that speed must be painful for you.

I thought I was the only one that referred to our iPads as "... It is but a toy and useless for any real work." And I must agree with that summary. 

When I'm in a bit more of a good-natured mood, I may break down for a bit and refer to it as a "convenience device". But even that's not very often.

But one area where it might actually be useful if we can ever get out on our boat is the Navionics HD Canada and Lakes charts I purchased that seems to work quite well using only the iPad 2's GPS capabilities.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Baby Deer Approached A Little Girl.I would?ve never guessed what would happen next.

For those who need a true "awwww" moment this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Great vid of the deer Marc. (Borrowed it for SAP, merci!

Morning all, am still fighting slow net speeds but got SAP online in spite of it with a nice pic of a Royalty Crab tree today as well as a baseball pitch gone wrong on our daily gif and A Day In The Life Of … A Las Vegas Valet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thought that the deer video clip would be SAP-worthy.


----------



## SINC

We had 24 for supper last evening. The entire family, wife's side, showed up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We had 24 for supper last evening. The entire family, wife's side, showed up.


Don, 24 what???????????? Deer? Hot dogs?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, 24 what???????????? Deer? Hot dogs?


Mouths to feed! beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mouths to feed! beejacon


Oh!!!  Totally misread that statement. Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to the sound of songbirds and foghorns. An interesting combo. I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Another day with a robin singing outside the RV woke me up so SAP too is now online. Some more great rodeo shots, a group photo prank and a look at adding length to a cruise ship the easy way.

Tomorrow morning we head out to parts unknown as we begin a two week tour in rural SK.


----------



## SINC

Did I mention we have puppies today as well on SAP? Tiny. Fat. Puppies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did I mention we have puppies today as well on SAP? Tiny. Fat. Puppies.


Great pic, Don. Talk about chubby!!!!!!!!!! I think that they are bulldog pups, but I could be wrong. Still, so sweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Songbirds here as well at just after 3:00 a.m. at 7° with a high of 19° on this our last day in Windthorst. " Deborah's mom is from nearby Weyburn, SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yearling moose are being spotted all over St. John's this weekend.


----------



## johnp

I can relate ...... just a while ago I put wine glasses out on the balcony table, went back inside, and when Jean and I returned to enjoy some balcony time, found a deer up on my chair!!


----------



## SINC

Well John, tonight we will be dining beside the Moose Jaw river just behind our motor home.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, deer that high up???????????? Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

With apologies to Robert Frost, I thought that this was cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Flight through iceberg arch captured by drone - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Send in the drones.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I didn't think that drone pilot was going to make it there for a while. It was sure a shaky run through that hole.

SAP is up with an interesting video called, 'Made In Israel Medicine', a 'Chinese man named Bai Ting charged with biting police officer' and speaking of drones, 'Kenya's New Drone Program Could Put A Virtual End To Poaching'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it was a tricky flight for that drone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just found some possible SAP material.

Watch A silver-haired baller joined a street game - then everyone's jaw hit the floor @ Komando Video


----------



## SINC

Wow! Nice find Marc, merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow! Nice find Marc, merci!


Thought you might like it, Don. I was surprised at the end.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thought you might like it, Don. I was surprised at the end.


I enjoyed it as well. I was not surprised at the end though .... right from the start, I thought the guy's behaviour and make-up just looked a touch too obvious to be real, and was a setup.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I enjoyed it as well. I was not surprised at the end though .... right from the start, I thought the guy's behaviour and make-up just looked a touch too obvious to be real, and was a setup.


You have a good sense for reality, John. :clap:

How are you and Jean this afternoon?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ... How are you and Jean this afternoon?


Good Marc ... thanks!! 

Jean's been actively creating birthday cards of late -- they're donated to a Senior's Centre (where the daughter is working), and given out to some of the "youngsters" on the appropriate dates. The first ones she made went over so big with the recipients, she's been actively creating another bunch. 

I'm doing my thing ... the same old ... walking, shopping, cooking, et al. 

We're both looking forward to our next mini-trip -- but that's a ways away as yet, around the daughter's birthday in July.


----------



## johnp

Just had a short but exciting wildlife event during a 'break' out on our balcony ... had a bald eagle fly by, and rather close .. with three crows chasing it!! 

It was likely the same bald eagle I saw during a morning walkabout a few days ago. When walking by the local school ground, I saw it come down, and fly over. It didn't take long for the crows (we have so many around here) to react and respond to its presence, and attempt to chase it away. But unlike today, I got some good viewing for several minutes. 

We often see hawks from our balcony ... but they're usually high in the sky ... this sighting was so close!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good Marc ... thanks!!
> 
> Jean's been actively creating birthday cards of late -- they're donated to a Senior's Centre (where the daughter is working), and given out to some of the "youngsters" on the appropriate dates. The first ones she made went over so big with the recipients, she's been actively creating another bunch.
> 
> I'm doing my thing ... the same old ... walking, shopping, cooking, et al.
> 
> We're both looking forward to our next mini-trip -- but that's a ways away as yet, around the daughter's birthday in July.


Good to hear, John.:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Just had a short but exciting wildlife event during a 'break' out on our balcony ... had a bald eagle fly by, and rather close .. with three crows chasing it!!
> 
> It was likely the same bald eagle I saw during a morning walkabout a few days ago. When walking by the local school ground, I saw it come down, and fly over. It didn't take long for the crows (we have so many around here) to react and respond to its presence, and attempt to chase it away. But unlike today, I got some good viewing for several minutes.
> 
> We often see hawks from our balcony ... but they're usually high in the sky ... this sighting was so close!!!


Very interesting. Hard to believe that crows could scare an eagle.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Very interesting. Hard to believe that crows could scare an eagle.


Not hard to believe at all. Blackbirds here attack both crows and eagles. They are fast, agile and outnumber the bigger bird and will attack and harass a much bigger bird to leave their territory. Happens all the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not hard to believe at all. Blackbirds here attack both crows and eagles. They are fast, agile and outnumber the bigger bird and will attack and harass a much bigger bird to leave their territory. Happens all the time.


Did not know this, Don. Live and learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of various song birds.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the song birds are out here too including the cooing of morning doves.

Just finished up SAP featuring a video with a surprise ending, a chat with the Wendy's girl and a brand new wildlife photographer for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Love the sound of birds in the early morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Local restaurant on You Gotta Eat Here | Watch News Videos Online

A favorite spot for both Deborah and me when we are in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Local restaurant on You Gotta Eat Here | Watch News Videos Online
> 
> A favorite spot for both Deborah and me when we are in Lunenburg.



Wasn't it the Salt Shaker Deli or one of the close by businesses that got driven into its front window just recently?

If so, I guess it would be a new twist the on *drive-in takeout* method!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the song birds are out here too including the cooing of morning doves.
> 
> ... ...



Unfortunately we have very few song birds around our area now for some strange reason, and not even the doves we've had around for several years have been heard lately.

We miss them.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wasn't it the Salt Shaker Deli or one of the close by businesses that got driven into its front window just recently?
> 
> If so, I guess it would be a new twist the on *drive-in takeout* method!!


Patrick, that was Travel Bug, and it was here in St. John's.

'Nincompoop' driver takes out Travel Bug's window - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately we have very few song birds around our area now for some strange reason, and not even the doves we've had around for several years have been heard lately.
> 
> We miss them.


Do they spray chemicals in the trees to kill insects? Luckily, St. John's is an insecticide-free zone.


----------



## SINC

Patrick, do you hear a bird that has a Ki-ki-ki-ki-ki kind of cry? We had a pair of Merlin Falcons who have that cry move into our area one year and they killed or drove off every songbird. The songbirds returned when the falcons left.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for your thoughts on the lack of song birds here folks, but no sprayed vegetation nor falcons.

We do have the occasional hawks, ospreys and eagles fly over and just a few crows lately, but they have done so for years.

We still have several varieties of birds around, but they tend to be song-less except for the sometimes repetitive calls of some robins and the occasional woodpecker call.

Lots of vegetation, bushes etc. and many trees abound and a small forrest across the road, so lots of natural habitats for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for your thoughts on the lack of song birds here folks, but no sprayed vegetation nor falcons.
> 
> We do have the occasional hawks, ospreys and eagles fly over and just a few crows lately, but they have done so for years.
> 
> We still have several varieties of birds around, but they tend to be song-less except for the sometimes repetitive calls of some robins and the occasional woodpecker call.
> 
> Lots of vegetation, bushes etc. and many trees abound and a small forrest across the road, so lots of natural habitats for them.


Strange that there would be no song birds, Patrick. They are the free music of Nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone wanting/needing some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I could sure use a coffee, thanks.

An interesting video called Man Vs Machine today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I could sure use a coffee, thanks.
> 
> An interesting video called Man Vs Machine today on SAP.


Afternoon, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish my afternoon grading.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Strange that there would be no song birds, Patrick. They are the free music of Nature.



Yes, quite strange Marc and we're wondering why as nothing has really changed here.

Not even did we get any birds nesting in any of our multiple bird houses this year or last, nor the little wrens that had made a nest in a hanging basket for the last few years, but not this year. But they don't sing much either if at all.

And there's lots of bird seed and food for them in the bird feeders which they do use and seem to enjoy, but not much lately towards the summer months which is normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yes, quite strange Marc and we're wondering why as nothing has really changed here.
> 
> Not even did we get any birds nesting in any of our multiple bird houses this year or last, nor the little wrens that had made a nest in a hanging basket for the last few years, but not this year. But they don't sing much either if at all.
> 
> And there's lots of bird seed and food for them in the bird feeders which they do use and seem to enjoy, but not much lately towards the summer months which is normal.


Yes, strange indeed, Patrick.

How is Life treating you these days? How are you feeling?


----------



## Dr.G.

A little girl was diligently pounding away at her dad's word processor. She told him that she was writing a story. "What about?" he asked. "I don't know." she replied .............. "I can't read."


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone interested in some 4PM High Tea? Maybe a freshly brewed pot of Sonal Special will bring Ms. Sonal back to The Shang to let us know how she is doing. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heinz, Ford aim to make car parts from tomato skins
Heinz, Ford aim to make car parts from tomato skins - Technology & Science - CBC News

If everyone in Canada bought one would we become a red car nation?


----------



## Aurora

...and you wear a white sport coat when you drive it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> ...and you wear a white sport coat when you drive it.


With a red scarf that will blow in the wind. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

He Was Ignored His Entire Life – Until This VERY Moment. Everyone Should See This, I’m Blown Away. | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.

Here is your Thursday morning hug. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, what a fine way to start the day. SAP too has a video this morning of a street musician who will astound you with his talent on the guitar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just finished SAP for the morning. I found that real Barbie look an interesting item. More girls should see it and realize that Barbie is an unrealistic look.


----------



## eMacMan

Surprised Don has not already posted this one as it all happened just next door to St. Albert. I notice this version did not mention that Elise will be getting out of Stollery in the very near future,:clap: although she will still have to stay close to the hospital.

I've cross posted the next bit from the Miscellaneous Links thread:

Over my lifetime I have often been accused of being too cynical. Then along comes the next president or Prime Minister to conclusively prove beyond any shadow of a doubt that I am not cynical enough.

In any case it's nice to see a local story that shows there is still hope for this world. Makes me think it may just be possible that our nations future is in very good hands.

CCHS students bring grad to Elise - Crowsnest Pass Herald - Lori Prentice


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine story, Bob.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> A fine story, Bob.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Not too badly. I see Spruce Meadows has a big event going in Calgary, so I expect a lot of rain right through the weekend.


----------



## SINC

A great story of caring Bob, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not too badly. I see Spruce Meadows has a big event going in Calgary, so I expect a lot of rain right through the weekend.


Well, stay warm and dry, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A great story of caring Bob, thanks for posting it.


Yes, it is so nice to see some good-news stories in the headlines these days.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> A great story of caring Bob, thanks for posting it.


It was one of those stories that I knew about for quite awhile but had to wait, while it made its way into a form I could post. Gotta love the weekly newspaper.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> It was one of those stories that I knew about for quite awhile but had to wait, while it made its way into a form I could post. Gotta love the weekly newspaper.


Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Tomorrow's Friday the 13th full moon is so rare, it won't happen again until 2049 - The Weather Network

An interesting fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Miniature pony foal newest addition to Lester's Farm - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Sweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nearly full moon is rising in the southern skies. So, time to pull the pin. See you all for our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A Friday the 13th Full Moon and TGIF Breakfast is ready to be served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc from a dull day in Moose Jaw, our last here as we leave tomorrow.

Today on SAP a doggy overboard, oh wait maybe not in our daily gif.

And what's that I see in the video? Is that a motor cycle jumping? What's that? It's jumping a plane? Is that plane actually flying? Why yes, yes it is!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc from a dull day in Moose Jaw, our last here as we leave tomorrow.
> 
> Today on SAP a doggy overboard, oh wait maybe not in our daily gif.
> 
> And what's that I see in the video? Is that a motor cycle jumping? What's that? It's jumping a plane? Is that plane actually flying? Why yes, yes it is!


Afternoon, Don. Shall check out SAP once I finish catching up on grading. I have been gardening all afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, it looks very much like I will be breaking camp in the pouring rain this morning as we prepare for the two hour run to Swift Current, my home town and where Ann and I met over 49 years ago.

SAP is up for the day and includes a new Whatzit to tease your brain, the daily gif with a bit of harmless fun and dogs. Yep plural dog fun including the video. 

Now it is time to get to work on tomorrow's edition.

It's been quiet here of late, I hope we see a few more familiar names back soon.


----------



## SINC

Nearly forgot to mention your Rangers Marc, while their run for the cup was not to be, they deserve an A+ for their efforts last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, it looks very much like I will be breaking camp in the pouring rain this morning as we prepare for the two hour run to Swift Current, my home town and where Ann and I met over 49 years ago.
> 
> SAP is up for the day and includes a new Whatzit to tease your brain, the daily gif with a bit of harmless fun and dogs. Yep plural dog fun including the video.
> 
> Now it is time to get to work on tomorrow's edition.
> 
> It's been quiet here of late, I hope we see a few more familiar names back soon.


Bon voyage, Don. May your romantic reunion be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nearly forgot to mention your Rangers Marc, while their run for the cup was not to be, they deserve an A+ for their efforts last night.


:-( :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, it looks very much like I will be breaking camp in the pouring rain this morning as we prepare for the two hour run to Swift Current, my home town and where Ann and I met over 49 years ago.
> 
> SAP is up for the day and includes a new Whatzit to tease your brain, the daily gif with a bit of harmless fun and dogs. Yep plural dog fun including the video.
> 
> Now it is time to get to work on tomorrow's edition.
> 
> It's been quiet here of late, I hope we see a few more familiar names back soon.



I'm sorry to read that you're being exposed to pouring rain Don, but I hope it clears up for your visit to Swift Current.

I had to chuckle a bit this morning as I had to do a Google search for Swift Current just to confirm to myself where exactly it was. It gave me a Google Map with a red icon showing its location and then I clicked the street view and was met looking at a pile of dirt of an excavation site!!!

Luckily, it gave me some other much nicer views, so I hope you and your wife can reminisce on some of your old stomping grounds there. It seems to be quite a nice place.

And as for your Whatzit in todays SAP, I'd say its a magnification of an arm and the hard disk read/write head.

Have a good safe and enjoyable trip.


----------



## Rps

Bit late saying hello today. Don have a safe trip, we are thinking about heading down to Phoenix. Marc the Rangers certainly gave it a go ... Luck just wasn't with them this time.

As I type this I am sitting in my garage watching my BBQ roast some sweet potato as I cook dinner. I have a nice glass of Italian wine and I am using my new iPad Air.......life is good. Will be better with a second glass.


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> .............. As I type this I am sitting in my garage watching my BBQ roast some sweet potato as I cook dinner. I have a nice glass of Italian wine and I am using my new iPad Air.......life is good. Will be better with a second glass.


Sounds good Rp!! Enjoy that second glass!!!  

We're doing much the same this afternoon, after enjoying a great dim sum breakfast this morning. 

The weather here is cool and wet today, but it hasn't stopped us enjoying a couple of times out on the balcony, between our computer times -- enjoying some of the wine the daughter gave me this morning for Father's Day. 

Cheers!!


----------



## Rps

Say John, Tovah and I are looking to maybe move to BC. We are looking at Abbottsford area, what is Burnaby like in the winter? Tovah has some mobility issues and is afraid of ice......


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Say John, Tovah and I are looking to maybe move to BC. We are looking at Abbottsford area, what is Burnaby like in the winter? Tovah has some mobility issues and is afraid of ice......


Our winter here, in contrast to what I remember growing up out this way, has been almost non-existent for the past few years. The winters have been sort of "extended falls" -- lots of rain, wind, and what passes as "cold' in these parts (= "damp cool" temperatures above freezing). A little snow and ice on only a couple of days.


----------



## SINC

Arrived safe and sound, but it is pouring rain. Nice view from the motor home window though in spite of the light fog and not very full facility:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'm sorry to read that you're being exposed to pouring rain Don, but I hope it clears up for your visit to Swift Current.
> 
> I had to chuckle a bit this morning as I had to do a Google search for Swift Current just to confirm to myself where exactly it was. It gave me a Google Map with a red icon showing its location and then I clicked the street view and was met looking at a pile of dirt of an excavation site!!!
> 
> Luckily, it gave me some other much nicer views, so I hope you and your wife can reminisce on some of your old stomping grounds there. It seems to be quite a nice place.
> 
> And as for your Whatzit in todays SAP, I'd say its a magnification of an arm and the hard disk read/write head.
> 
> Have a good safe and enjoyable trip.


Swift Current is a beautiful place and I miss it. We would move back here in a heartbeat if it was not for the kids and grand kids in Alberta. I will try and take a few shots to place here occasionally to show some of the spots where I grew up and swam and fished and rode horseback. What the heck, I am going to be here for 16 days, so might as well.

I am really looking forward to the kite festival, held not far from our camping spot. Also the centennial parade. No town knows how to hold a parade like this one!


----------



## pm-r

I just had a look at the Swift Current web page and it sure is one active city with a lot of events to suite almost everyone. Neat.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> And as for your Whatzit in todays SAP, I'd say its a magnification of an arm and the hard disk read/write head.


Great sleuthing Patrick, that is exactly what it is! :clap:


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, just got SAP up for the day with some very interesting stuff today. First our daily gif. Watch as a tourist trying to take a picture of a wild elephant remains totally calm in the face of a charge from the beast. 

Another submission from our new photographer John Tops of a Rocky Mountain goat.

See 1000 people in Sweden each devour a ghost pepper and pay the price, but why did they do it? 

Then three Newfoundlanders outsmart three Albertans in the story of the train ticket. 

And if that isn't enough, take a peek at 'Naked Gardening In U.K.'s Countryside: It's A Thing'. beejacon


----------



## SINC

Now, it's time to get to work on tomorrow's edition and then head back to bed for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I was out gardening, fully clothed, in the early morning sunshine and warmth. Will check out SAP once I get some coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Father's Day to one and all.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Happy Father's Day to one and all.


Back to you Marc, and the other Father's on the forum!! 

I was treated to dim sum yesterday, and daughter dropped a few gifts on me (rum, some 'shot' glasses, and a great set of oven mitts). It'll just be Jean and I for dinner today, and as usual, with me at the helm. 

Not a very nice day here, we seem to be in a rather more typical June pattern these days - unsettled, cool, and damp. But it will not keep us from enjoying the balcony a couple of times this afternoon - have to sample that rum, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Back to you Marc, and the other Father's on the forum!!
> 
> I was treated to dim sum yesterday, and daughter dropped a few gifts on me (rum, some 'shot' glasses, and a great set of oven mitts). It'll just be Jean and I for dinner today, and as usual, with me at the helm.
> 
> Not a very nice day here, we seem to be in a rather more typical June pattern these days - unsettled, cool, and damp. But it will not keep us from enjoying the balcony a couple of times this afternoon - have to sample that rum, eh!!


Happy Father's Day, John. My son and his girlfriend will be joining us for a BBQ. With 20C temps and lots of sunshine, it will be a fine meal outside.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Happy Father's Day, John. My son and his girlfriend will be joining us for a BBQ. With 20C temps and lots of sunshine, it will be a fine meal outside.


Sounds like a fine day, meal, and event planned!!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like a fine day, meal, and event planned!!!  Enjoy!!


Yes, Deborah is making lamb burgers from freshly ground lamb. Other treats are included as well.:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone interested in some coffee?


----------



## SINC

A coffee would go well this morning, thanks Marc. Another gloomy wet day in store for us, the 4th in a row with four more to go.

SAP begins with a great shot of a robin, a daily chuckle for the gals and 'Music Videos From The 1950s And Early 1960s', to keep you entertained for hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee would go well this morning, thanks Marc. Another gloomy wet day in store for us, the 4th in a row with four more to go.
> 
> SAP begins with a great shot of a robin, a daily chuckle for the gals and 'Music Videos From The 1950s And Early 1960s', to keep you entertained for hours.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## SINC

Well, the clouds parted, the sun came out, the wind died a bit and we have a beauty morning going here in Swift Current. We also have a very nice spot in a mostly empty campground.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Well, the clouds parted, the sun came out, the wind died a bit and we have a beauty morning going here in Swift Current. We also have a very nice spot in a mostly empty campground.


Looks good Don ... hope it lasts for you. We're still very dark and overcast here .. sunshine in the afternoon? .. time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Telemarketers Annoyed Him Like Mad. How He Stopped Them? Beyond Awesome. | SF Globe

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone interested in some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure a coffee sounds good. That fellow sure knew how to annoy a telemarketer!

Today on SAP, a young boy seeing fireworks for the first time on our daily gif, you won't believe this video, 'The Luckiest Unlucky Man To Ever Live' and Man Sentenced to 18 Months in State Prison for Peeing on the Alamo in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall try that technique with the next telemarketer who calls here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, from a very stormy Swift Current.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, with sun starting to pour into our bedroom.


----------



## SINC

Much too dark here for any light yet, but another wet day is in store for us. I may have to try my luck at the casino for fun later today.

SAP is up for the day with a local residence with a front lawn full of signs, the daily gif with a what not to do on a bike and 'What's Actually in a Slim Jim?'


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Much too dark here for any light yet, but another wet day is in store for us. I may have to try my luck at the casino for fun later today.
> 
> SAP is up for the day with a local residence with a front lawn full of signs, the daily gif with a what not to do on a bike and 'What's Actually in a Slim Jim?'


Don, have not had a Slim Jim in years ............... but I am not sure I want to know what is inside of one. XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, have not had a Slim Jim in years ............... but I am not sure I want to know what is inside of one. XX)


Me neither Marc, but I think I will not bother to try one again!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me neither Marc, but I think I will not bother to try one again!


Well, watching the Wired video clip, it was not as bad as I thought it might be.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The day of rest comes but once a week, and sorry am I that it does not come oftener. Man is so constituted that he can stand more rest than this. I often think regretfully that it would have been so easy to have two Sundays in a week, and yet it was not so ordained. The omnipotent Creator could have made the world in three days just as easily as he made it in six, and this would have doubled the Sundays. Still it is not our place to criticize the wisdom of the Creator." Mark Twain - "Reflections on the Sabbath"


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Much too dark here for any light yet, but another wet day is in store for us. I may have to try my luck at the casino for fun later today.
> 
> SAP is up for the day with a local residence with a front lawn full of signs, the daily gif with a what not to do on a bike and 'What's Actually in a Slim Jim?'



I've never come across a pepperoni type meat stick called a slim jim - must be an US american thing.

Up here Slim Jims are used to unlock car doors without using keys or lock picks. 

I sure don't think theirs could do that!! And they probably don't even have enough meat heft in them to even try.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I've never come across a pepperoni type meat stick called a slim jim - must be an US american thing.
> 
> Up here Slim Jims are used to unlock car doors without using keys or lock picks.
> 
> I sure don't think theirs could do that!! And they probably don't even have enough meat heft in them to even try.


A unique use for this product, Patrick. :lmao:

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A unique use for this product, Patrick. :lmao:
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?



Yeah, I'd sure love to see them attempting to unlock a car's door with one.

And life is good thanks and recovery still happening and slowly improving.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear that Patrick, that is good news. Ann continues to recover as well, four months down and eight to go.

As for slim jims, the meat product had the name here in Saskatchewan a very long time (back in the 50s for me) before the car break-in tool copied it.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah, I'd sure love to see them attempting to unlock a car's door with one.
> 
> And life is good thanks and recovery still happening and slowly improving.


Good to hear of your slow recovery, Patrick. Slow and steady wins the race. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well, saw this and immediately thought of your avatar, Marc:

Jay Leno To Receive Mark Twain Prize For Humor: DCist


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, saw this and immediately thought of your avatar, Marc:
> 
> Jay Leno To Receive Mark Twain Prize For Humor: DCist


Thanks for this URL, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Albert Einstein once wrote that "Not everything that counts can be counted, and not everything that can be counted counts." Very true. Still, the head count here in The Shang has been decreasing these past couple of months.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. I think perhaps the spring weather after a brutal winter has many folks outside and away from their computers which may account for the decrease in regular posters. 

Today on SAP a wonderful video of fireworks set to music, Cubli the Self Balancing Cube in our daily gif and s neat site with info on the butterflies and moths of our province.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. I think perhaps the spring weather after a brutal winter has many folks outside and away from their computers which may account for the decrease in regular posters.
> 
> Today on SAP a wonderful video of fireworks set to music, Cubli the Self Balancing Cube in our daily gif and s neat site with info on the butterflies and moths of our province.


Maybe so, Don. Still, this is The Shang ............... the IN place to hang out. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The 10 Canadian Provinces, And What They Would Be Like As High School Kids | Thought Catalog

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQcdI_ZRYjM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhO7dMEthK4

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rainy here today with lots of lightening. Nice to be able to sit and do the morning crossword with my morning coffee. I will be doing supply work so no regular classes for me and I am beginning to like that actually. Could get used to this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy here today with lots of lightening. Nice to be able to sit and do the morning crossword with my morning coffee. I will be doing supply work so no regular classes for me and I am beginning to like that actually. Could get used to this.


Afternoon, Rp. So, how is Life treating you these days? Any moving plans in the making?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we are still deciding. The good thing is we are in no rush at the moment so we can take our time. I am still leaning towards a winter home in Phoenix while Tovah is leaning toward BC


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we are still deciding. The good thing is we are in no rush at the moment so we can take our time. I am still leaning towards a winter home in Phoenix while Tovah is leaning toward BC


Well, either place will be warmer than Windsor in the winter.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we are still deciding. The good thing is we are in no rush at the moment so we can take our time. I am still leaning towards a winter home in Phoenix while Tovah is leaning toward BC



Well I guess you could choose either *Phoenix* St Victoria, BC or *Phoenix* Rd, Victoria, BC, Canada but the latter isn't really a residential area but it's right on the UVIC grounds:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/P...2!3m1!1s0x548f736918a30d31:0x540c71a0e09bc98c

https://www.google.com/maps/place/P...2!3m1!1s0x548f715b8e2ec4d9:0x190ec4f2f2dc94d8

Nice west coast climate. 

PS: I have to admit that the Scotsdale area of Phoenix was a nice place to be invited to by my old boss years ago and a break from our cool wet winters.

But it still got down to freezing with hail in a March visit and a brutal humidity of 3%- that they were warning people about.

Then back up onto the 30sC during the day complete with dust and lots of it and swirling dust storms and dust devils. You could taste it and feel the grit in every part of your body. And in some parts where it wasn't really welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone interested in some "Last Day of Spring" coffee???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, one cannot pass up the opportunity to enjoy a one of a kind coffee, thanks.

Can you imagine me driving my motor home into a lake? That is now possible. Check out today's SAP video!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, one cannot pass up the opportunity to enjoy a one of a kind coffee, thanks.
> 
> Can you imagine me driving my motor home into a lake? That is now possible. Check out today's SAP video!


Great way to wash the motor home, Don. 

Waiting for the wife to finish shopping . . . :lmao:XX)


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and Don, how are things today? We are expecting another storm today ... what else is new .... it's Windsor. Been busy cleaning up my desk again!!!!! I've got to get into the habit of toss once, read none ....... my personality type hoards everything "just in case I may need it" Got to learn not to do that....

I've been thinking about grammar books for my ESL students and I can not find one that I think is suitable ..... so I thought I would write one .... talk about a no money endeavour ..... quickest way to end a conversation at a party is tell someone you are a grammar teacher ...... guaranteed a quiet night I can assure you. 

Don, we have the Tall Ships back again and this year Tovah and I will be watching our first Tug Boat race .... should be fun. I will try to get some pictures. Then on Monday we have the fireworks...... this year it's Ford as sponsor and not Target. Should be a million or so on the riverfront, so that will be fun if the weather is good.

Question for you both ( and other readers ) Windsor has a Canada Day parade. It's the first one I have every attended outside of Ottawa ... I know lots of cities and towns have celebrations but does your area have parades? I must say it was very nice to see.


----------



## SINC

Swift Current, SK. where we are now preparing for its 100th anniversary as a city has held a July 1 parade every year since 1938. It has always outshone many much larger centres parades and this year is expected to be huge. It is taking place on Saturday to kick off the Canada Day weekend and I will be on hand with my cameras. A special page is planned for SAP to showcase the event. Meantime this weekend, I will be out covering the Windscape Kite Festival.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. We have Canada Day fireworks over the St. John's Harbor weather permitting.


----------



## Dr.G.

The ESL grammar book sounds like a fine idea. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a SAP happy ending story???

Mother Duck Wins Police Officer's Attention In Order To Save Her Ducklings. [VIDEO]


----------



## Dr.G.

Summer hits Canada at 821AM tomorrow morning, here in St. John's, NL. Let's hope for a warm and sunny summer without any major problems throughout Canada. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow, the first day of Summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Who wants some summer-time coffee???


----------



## SINC

Ah Summer, a welcome time of year, so why not a summertime coffee?

Morning Marc from a dead calm Swift Current, not the kind of day organizers hoped for their kite flying contest today. SAP is up with a daily gif that surprises, '10 Most Disappointing Destinations in the World' and 'The spooky world of the 'numbers stations’' in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Ah Summer, a welcome time of year, so why not a summertime coffee?
> 
> Morning Marc from a dead calm Swift Current, not the kind of day organizers hoped for their kite flying contest today....



That would be most disheartening but it looks like it might be improving:
Sat. Morning
Cloudy periods
Wind W 25 km/h
Wind gust 41 km/h

Almost a bit too gusty for some kites, but I wish I was there to watch.

I look foreword to watching some of your videos. Hint, hint...


----------



## SINC

The winds have picked up to the point it might be too much. The campsite is full of folks for the event, some up them with really BIG kites too. I will try to take some video Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

What This Father Did Brought Me To Tears, And I Never Cry. | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


He's Preparing For Her First Date - And When You See Who It Is, You Will Burst Into Tears - FaithTap

My kind of dad.


----------



## SINC

Here is the first video of the Windscape Kite Festival as promised.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dV5ZxoXiU4


----------



## SINC

Another angle on the kites.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaQFYqmJ2iI


----------



## SINC

One more video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAts07JoMZQ


----------



## Dr.G.

Great video clips, Don. We get lots of wind here in St.John's, and I love taking my two kites over to Churchill Park and send them aloft.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, I took them for SAP, then Patrick asked as a "HINT", so let's say I took them to help in his recovery!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I took them for SAP, then Patrick asked as a "HINT", so let's say I took them to help in his recovery!


Up, up and away ..............................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Summer Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A lazy Sunday morn here in Swift Current with strong winds so the second day of the kite festival will be another success.

SAP is a busy place this morning with much to offer. See for yourselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great kite flying pics and clips, Don. I love kite flying. If I was to come back I would like to come back as either a wind chime or a kite.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwLl5nY5WPI


----------



## Dr.G.

A Dachscat? Sure looks like one.


----------



## johnp

Don ... we can relate to that picture of the gopher holes .. we're heading to Manning Park, BC in July, and it's the 'home' of the yellow-bellied marmot .. they, and their holes are very common. Hope to come back with some pictures of our own encounters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to a beautiful sunrise. Everything is pink and golden.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP up with a brand new Whatzit today. Also, can anyone please tell me how the bar magician pulls his tricks on Howie Mandel when he is so close to him? It is an amazing video indeed.

We have bit of a setback as Ann's knee has either locked up or come out of joint. It happened Saturday afternoon and she struggled all day yesterday, but would not let me take her to the hospital. This morning it is was no better as I had to help her get to the bathroom. I hope this is not a situation where we have to head for home for medical aid. She took a pain killer and is now asleep, so I will take her to emerge once it is light.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP up with a brand new Whatzit today. Also, can anyone please tell me how the bar magician pulls his tricks on Howie Mandel when he is so close to him? It is an amazing video indeed.
> 
> We have bit of a setback as Ann's knee has either locked up or come out of joint. It happened Saturday afternoon and she struggled all day yesterday, but would not let me take her to the hospital. This morning it is was no better as I had to help her get to the bathroom. I hope this is not a situation where we have to head for home for medical aid. She took a pain killer and is now asleep, so I will take her to emerge once it is light.


Don, sorry to hear about Ann's knee. Hopefully, it shall be better with some rest today.

I have no clue as to the Whatzit or how he did those magic tricks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 19C with lots of sunshine as we approach 1PM. It is Discovery Day here in St. John's, so many people are off from work to enjoy these temps. I am stuck inside as finals are rolling in every 20 minutes or so and it is too sunny to be outside reading finals.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP up with a brand new Whatzit today. Also, can anyone please tell me how the bar magician pulls his tricks on Howie Mandel when he is so close to him? It is an amazing video indeed.
> 
> We have bit of a setback as Ann's knee has either locked up or come out of joint. It happened Saturday afternoon and she struggled all day yesterday, but would not let me take her to the hospital. This morning it is was no better as I had to help her get to the bathroom. I hope this is not a situation where we have to head for home for medical aid. She took a pain killer and is now asleep, so I will take her to emerge once it is light.




I'm sure sorry to hear of Ann's knee problem and I hope she can get some comfort and get it fixed soon.

As for magicians and most of their good tricks, I have no clue at all as to how they do them, but they sure amaze me.

As for todays Whatzit, that has to be the largest cross section of a three phase armoured Undersea Power Cable I have ever seen.

Amazing how they can make such cables and in such incredible lengths.

My electrical engineer father had a sample section from the *much* smaller Undersea Power Cable that supplied power to James Island where we lived and a school friend of his in England was the captain of the large English cable laying ship. Quite an amazing procedure and he was involved with laying the specialized Undersea Power Cable from the BC mainland to Vancouver Island.

It is quite different as they use high voltage DC *direct current* rather than AC and use specialized equipment to convert it at each end.

Probably more than you wanted to know... ???


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> ..... We have bit of a setback as Ann's knee has either locked up or come out of joint. It happened Saturday afternoon and she struggled all day yesterday, but would not let me take her to the hospital. This morning it is was no better as I had to help her get to the bathroom. I hope this is not a situation where we have to head for home for medical aid. She took a pain killer and is now asleep, so I will take her to emerge once it is light.


Good thoughts & wishes, and fingers crossed for some good news on this Don ... hope it's a lot more comfortable for Ann soon.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'm sure sorry to hear of Ann's knee problem and I hope she can get some comfort and get it fixed soon.
> 
> As for magicians and most of their good tricks, I have no clue at all as to how they do them, but they sure amaze me.
> 
> As for todays Whatzit, that has to be the largest cross section of a three phase armoured Undersea Power Cable I have ever seen.
> 
> Amazing how they can make such cables and in such incredible lengths.
> 
> My electrical engineer father had a sample section from the *much* smaller Undersea Power Cable that supplied power to James Island where we lived and a school friend of his in England was the captain of the large English cable laying ship. Quite an amazing procedure and he was involved with laying the specialized Undersea Power Cable from the BC mainland to Vancouver Island.
> 
> It is quite different as they use high voltage DC *direct current* rather than AC and use specialized equipment to convert it at each end.
> 
> Probably more than you wanted to know... ???


No, not at all and congrats on ID'ing the object 100% right. :clap:


----------



## SINC

I tried to go out and pick up a few things today for Ann to help make things better, including a walker. When I went to start the Suzuki, it turned over, but barely and then started. I knew right then that my 13 year old battery was going to fail any day, so went down to buy a new one, got one that fit perfectly from a local firm and installed it myself in the rain, but it works like a charm.

Walked into the store and there was only one guy not busy at the four man counter and he offered to assist me. I looked at him and said, "George, is that you?" He looked back at me and said yep, "I'm George, who are you?"

To make a very long story short, George was the very first baby sitter I ever recall for my sister and I in the late 40s and early 50's. He is 11 years older than me and also used to drive me to school on his way to work in the winter as my Dad used to pay for his gas to do so.

George is the manager of the independent Auto Electric store and was when I left here in 1969. He is 81 years old, still pulling full shifts as manager every single day since he started to work there in 1951. He told me he is looking forward to spending two weeks at his cabin in Cypress Hills Interprovincial Park this coming weekend. We had a wonderful visit and this is one of the reasons I love this small city that used to be my home.

Also thanks for the good wishes and Ann is doing a bit better today. Not great, but better.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I was up early after going to bed at 7:00 p.m. just exhausted from a long day with little sleep the night before. I should be back in bed in another hour or so to finish catching up.

Some wonderful insect macro shots by Al Popil today on SAP, a video to take you back with Bob Hope and James Cagney doing a dance number and '10 THINGS YOU (PROBABLY) DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT BOURBON'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I tried to go out and pick up a few things today for Ann to help make things better, including a walker. When I went to start the Suzuki, it turned over, but barely and then started. I knew right then that my 13 year old battery was going to fail any day, so went down to buy a new one, got one that fit perfectly from a local firm and installed it myself in the rain, but it works like a charm.
> 
> Walked into the store and there was only one guy not busy at the four man counter and he offered to assist me. I looked at him and said, "George, is that you?" He looked back at me and said yep, "I'm George, who are you?"
> 
> To make a very long story short, George was the very first baby sitter I ever recall for my sister and I in the late 40s and early 50's. He is 11 years older than me and also used to drive me to school on his way to work in the winter as my Dad used to pay for his gas to do so.
> 
> George is the manager of the independent Auto Electric store and was when I left here in 1969. He is 81 years old, still pulling full shifts as manager every single day since he started to work there in 1951. He told me he is looking forward to spending two weeks at his cabin in Cypress Hills Interprovincial Park this coming weekend. We had a wonderful visit and this is one of the reasons I love this small city that used to be my home.
> 
> Also thanks for the good wishes and Ann is doing a bit better today. Not great, but better.


Don, hopefully Ann won't need the walker. We shall see.

An interesting story about George. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

To quote the late Maya Angelou: “I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel.”


----------



## Dr.G.

"Once you learn to read, you will be forever free." — Frederick Douglas


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Ann is much improved, but still definitely needs the walker to get around. We have a friend from Calgary arriving here today for a steak BBQ. He is driving here in his newly acquired 62 T-Bird as a test run. He will also join us for my birthday supper at a local landmark Wong's Kitchen tomorrow, a Chinese Pagoda with the best Chinese food ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too bad that I have to grade finals, in that it is now 24C and very sunny out on my back deck and I would LOVE a beer right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Ann is much improved, but still definitely needs the walker to get around. We have a friend from Calgary arriving here today for a steak BBQ. He is driving here in his newly acquired 62 T-Bird as a test run. He will also join us for my birthday supper at a local landmark Wong's Kitchen tomorrow, a Chinese Pagoda with the best Chinese food ever.


Good to hear, Don.

I always wanted a 64 T-Bird.

We are starting to pass out the party hats for your party in The Shang tomorrow. Happy pre-birthday. The doxie pups in the white cowboy hats were all born in Regina.


----------



## Dr.G.

They Were Wakeboarding On The Open Sea When Suddenly They Saw THIS. Incredible!

Amazing that she was able to stay on her board. Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

My connection here is too slow to see it Marc, so will have to look at it when I get a better connection, but from what I could tell, it sure looks like SAP stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My connection here is too slow to see it Marc, so will have to look at it when I get a better connection, but from what I could tell, it sure looks like SAP stuff.


Yes, wait till you get back to St.A., Don. It is a unique clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> They Were Wakeboarding On The Open Sea When Suddenly They Saw THIS. Incredible!
> 
> Amazing that she was able to stay on her board. Don, some SAP material?



We encounter a similar thing while cruising fast in the Gulf Islands with my sons but they concentrated on our boat and its bow and stern waves to play and surf in.

My sons took turns straddling the bow anchor platform with their legs hanging down, and the Black Fish (small Pacific black dolphins) would even jump out of the water and hit the bottom of their feet.

Man were they fast and if I slowed down, they disappeared. All quite amazing but unfortunately no video shots, but still excellent memories.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to a beautiful sunrise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday, Don.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Happy birthday, Don.


Thanks Marc, finally out of my 60s and on to a new era.

Today on SAP, a favourite shot I snapped in Moose Jaw, a very slick baseball play on our daily gif and a Swedish City Mulls Homework Ban.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, finally out of my 60s and on to a new era.
> 
> Today on SAP, a favourite shot I snapped in Moose Jaw, a very slick baseball play on our daily gif and a Swedish City Mulls Homework Ban.


Wow, the Big 70!!!!!!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DON!!

Have a Great Day and a Great Year.

And welcome to the '70s!!!


----------



## SINC

Thanks gents, gotta shave, then hop in the shower and clean up. Then put on my birthday suit to go out for supper tonight!


----------



## johnp

Happy Birthday Don ... hope you have a fine day!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Thanks gents, gotta shave, then hop in the shower and clean up. Then put on my birthday suit to go out for supper tonight!



WOW!! Talk about getting cleaned and spruced up and dressed so early in the day, but I sure hope you ware something more suitable than just your "birthday suit"!! 

Have a great day Don!!


----------



## johnp

....


----------



## pm-r

:lmao: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

The jury has returned a verdict. After various tests and having three cardiologist confer together, they have decided that I have the following -- Idiopathic Dilated Cardiomyopathy. Thus, no cause can be determined, and they were all amazed at the amount of snow I shovelled this winter. So, with weight loss, the proper meds, and some moderate exercise, I might make it to the great 70 myself. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> The jury has returned a verdict. After various tests and having three cardiologist confer together, they have decided that I have the following -- Idiopathic Dilated Cardiomyopathy. Thus, no cause can be determined, and they were all amazed at the amount of snow I shovelled this winter. So, with weight loss, the proper meds, and some moderate exercise, I might make it to the great 70 myself. We shall see.


Thanks for sharing Marc ... but you might wish to stay away from that cake (and beer) I posted for Don!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for sharing Marc ... but you might wish to stay away from that cake (and beer) I posted for Don!!!


Must stay away from the cake, and I can have only one glass of wine a day. Such is Life. Still, party on, dudes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some coffee. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, it is back to work for me after an interesting birthday surprise, but more on that later.

A coffee is always welcome Marc.

Today on SAP a local man sends us pics from the top of Mount Athabasca, Puns for Educated Minds and 10 Restaurants In The Weirdest Places.


----------



## pm-r

I don't know if this is SAP material but some here may get a chuckle out of it - even if you don't travel, like my nephew who sent it to me:

40 Most Bloodcurdling Chinese Mistranslations Ever! Warning: You Will Laugh To Death! - Seenox


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't know if this is SAP material but some here may get a chuckle out of it - even if you don't travel, like my nephew who sent it to me:
> 
> 40 Most Bloodcurdling Chinese Mistranslations Ever! Warning: You Will Laugh To Death! - Seenox




Patrick, far too risqué for SAP ................... I think. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, far too risqué for SAP ................... I think. :lmao:


Hmmm, tres funny, maybe a link with a language warning on SAP?


----------



## CubaMark

Don - I think I may have just fallen in love with that '54 Buick Wildcat II on SAP today... what a beauty! <3


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Don - I think I may have just fallen in love with that '54 Buick Wildcat II on SAP today... what a beauty! <3


Sadly Buick dumped the two seater but kept the name for their so-called sports models in the late 60s and early 70s.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1157166247334

Don, this HAS to make it somewhere into SAP ASAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone in need of some TGIF Coffee???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1157166247334
> 
> Don, this HAS to make it somewhere into SAP ASAP.


I ran this as an exposè a long time ago Marc. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I89EMDZ0dsc[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A coffee? Sure! This is our second last day here in Swift Current as we prepare for the big parade tomorrow. A local parts dealer tells me the Chevy dealer is entering 100 cars, year by year for every year they have been open actually driving in the parade which ought to be an interesting sight.

SAP is up with a shot of a metallic beetle I found, 'The Wisdom Of Phyllis Diller' and 'The Definitive Guide To Reheating Food'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I ran this as an exposè a long time ago Marc.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I89EMDZ0dsc


Bug Humbar, Don. Guess I missed this SAP feature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang! 

I read a bit back.. I see Don's Ann is struggling with her knee. I hope that improves quickly. 

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis Marc. I hope that this is a condition that is easy to get under control so it it doesn't threaten your well being. 

I continue to be extremely busy - traveled, mostly on business to Quebec and surrounding area (loved it!), then I've been up around Don's neck of the woods, and soon I am heading South of the border again, but this time to the L.A. area. 

I work about 60 hours a week average - lots going on, so haven't the luxury of spending much time on-line that isn't business related. 

What's everybody else doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang!
> 
> I read a bit back.. I see Don's Ann is struggling with her knee. I hope that improves quickly.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your diagnosis Marc. I hope that this is a condition that is easy to get under control so it it doesn't threaten your well being.
> 
> I continue to be extremely busy - traveled, mostly on business to Quebec and surrounding area (loved it!), then I've been up around Don's neck of the woods, and soon I am heading South of the border again, but this time to the L.A. area.
> 
> I work about 60 hours a week average - lots going on, so haven't the luxury of spending much time on-line that isn't business related.
> 
> What's everybody else doing?


Morning, Kim. Welcome back.

Hope that work slows down somewhat in the near future to let you rejoin the Shang Gang. We shall see.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, good to see Kim back in the Shang for sure.

Bad news here as our fridge quit working which may force us to leave today to try and get home before everything spoils. It is an 800 km run and not sure if I am up to that kind of drive today. As Marc would say, we shall see.

SAP is done for the day with a stunning 4K video time lapse from around the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, good to see Kim back in the Shang for sure.
> 
> Bad news here as our fridge quit working which may force us to leave today to try and get home before everything spoils. It is an 800 km run and not sure if I am up to that kind of drive today. As Marc would say, we shall see.
> 
> SAP is done for the day with a stunning 4K video time lapse from around the world.


Sorry to hear about your fridge, Don. Good luck on your drive home.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mouse-like mammal related to elephants discovered in Africa - Technology & Science - CBC News

A pre-elephant???


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> ... ...
> Bad news here as our fridge quit working which may force us to leave today to try and get home before everything spoils. It is an 800 km run and not sure if I am up to that kind of drive today. As Marc would say, we shall see. ...



Why is it that all RV (RV and marine etc.) refrigerators seem to give so many problems???

I guess you'll need to get some ice, especially for the beer!!!

Yesterdays parade must have been quite neat, especially with all the Chevys throughout the years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the fog horns on this VERY foggy Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, there would be fog here as well as the conditions are right, but the wind is howling to keep it at bay.

Today on SAP, the common loon, an amazing video, 'Elephant Calf River Rescue' and The Daily GIF, 'Dog Versus Water Bottle'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador

Blue skies and very sunny overhead here on Cork Place, but lots of fog still over the harbor.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


Sure Marc, that would be good. We were going to head for home beginning today, but the rain and wind make it cheaper to stay put than fight it for five hours. We would burn more fuel than the cost to stay, so our trip is extended by a day.

Besides, living with food out of a cooler and using ice is a novel experience in our rig without a fridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure Marc, that would be good. We were going to head for home beginning today, but the rain and wind make it cheaper to stay put than fight it for five hours. We would burn more fuel than the cost to stay, so our trip is extended by a day.
> 
> Besides, living with food out of a cooler and using ice is a novel experience in our rig without a fridge.


Sorry to hear about the fridge, Don. Welcome to the old days of camping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Just sitting watching my Riders in a game against the TiCats who just can't get a break down 31-3. While I love a Rider win, not this way, thanks.


----------



## SINC

Wow, rain so hard it awoke us as the winds continue to howl and rain pelts the RV. Not likely we will move at all today unless something gives. SAP is up with a video on fast food pics versus the actual product, a kid takes a tumble down some stairs in the daily gif and a startling story "Cable TV Boxes Become 2nd Biggest Energy Users".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some hot coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nicholas Winton: The man who saved children from Hitler - World - CBC News

A great story, especially since it is true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Sunrise is at 507AM here in St. John's and I want to have my Canadian flag out on my front lawn. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

My Canadian flag will fly in the window of the motor home as we head to Battleford tomorrow morning, then overnight there and home the next day. Early to bed, early to rise to finish SAP, then a short nap and hop behind the wheel. Tow vehicle is already hooked up, water and sewer disconnected. All that is left to do is bring in the satellite dish and unplug the power cord in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My Canadian flag will fly in the window of the motor home as we head to Battleford tomorrow morning, then overnight there and home the next day. Early to bed, early to rise to finish SAP, then a short nap and hop behind the wheel. Tow vehicle is already hooked up, water and sewer disconnected. All that is left to do is bring in the satellite dish and unplug the power cord in the morning.


Bon voyage, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got my Canadian flag out just before dawn, which is forming as I write in the eastern horizon. Happy Canada Day, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, up early and so is SAP with the weekly Whatzit? pic, a video of a military jet landing on a carrier with no nose gear and has Bigfoot finally been photographed in a clear picture for the world to see?

Now it is off to work on tomorrow's issue, then back to bed for a few hours before departure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, up early and so is SAP with the weekly Whatzit? pic, a video of a military jet landing on a carrier with no nose gear and has Bigfoot finally been photographed in a clear picture for the world to see?
> 
> Now it is off to work on tomorrow's issue, then back to bed for a few hours before departure.


Morning, Don. Coffee to go? Great cup of tea GIF.

Re Whatzit?, all I could think of was wrapping around some sort of baseball or golfball .................. or the obvious, some sort of pasta.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee to go? Great cup of tea GIF.
> 
> Re Whatzit?, all I could think of was wrapping around some sort of baseball or golfball .................. or the obvious, some sort of pasta.



I'd say that Marc was pretty close with his guess of the rubber wrapping used on many balls but it's usually much thinner, so I'll say it's an enlargement of a pile of regular rubber bands with a more square cut shape.

HAPPY CANADA DAY to all!!

And BTW: how many others fly a large Canada flag almost year 'round?? We sure do.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd say that Marc was pretty close with his guess of the rubber wrapping used on many balls but it's usually much thinner, so I'll say it's an enlargement of a pile of regular rubber bands with a more square cut shape.
> 
> HAPPY CANADA DAY to all!!
> 
> And BTW: how many others fly a large Canada flag almost year 'round?? We sure do.


Afternoon, Patrick. I would fly the Canadian flag year round if I had a regular flag pole or wall mount. We intend to install one in Lunenburg when we move.

Happy Canada Day to you as well.


----------



## pm-r

We don't have anything elaborate to fly our flag Marc, it's just attached to an aluminium pole that's normally used for supporting boat canopies, and lashed to the railing of our upstairs balcony and the base in the middle of some ornamental cement blocks. It works for us.


----------



## johnp

Several flags flying from balconies here ... nice to see. We're heading out soon for some time on our balcony .. along with a shot or two of some good rum .. and will hoist a cheer to our nation's day!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We don't have anything elaborate to fly our flag Marc, it's just attached to an aluminium pole that's normally used for supporting boat canopies, and lashed to the railing of our upstairs balcony and the base in the middle of some ornamental cement blocks. It works for us.


Deborah wants us to put in a proper flag pole for a big Canadian flag. That is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Several flags flying from balconies here ... nice to see. We're heading out soon for some time on our balcony .. along with a shot or two of some good rum .. and will hoist a cheer to our nation's day!!!


Sounds like a plan, John.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a plan, John.


It worked for us!!  I can't remember such a warm day here on 'this' day .. a great weekend for those who could make it a "long" weekend, and be out & about, camping, and/or the like.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It worked for us!!  I can't remember such a warm day here on 'this' day .. a great weekend for those who could make it a "long" weekend, and be out & about, camping, and/or the like.


July 1st always seems warm and the first real day of summer. Fall starts at about Labor Day and Winter starts just after Remembrance Day. Will have to unlearn these days once we get to Lunenburg, since they get an earlier Spring and Summer, and experience Fall and Winter later than we do here in St. John's. We shall see.

How is Jean these days?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> J ..... How is Jean these days?


Doing pretty good Marc. 

Of late, she's been into doing some art stuff that apparently tackles "left vs right" sides of the brain. And today, during a morning walkabout, she collected some local leaves and flowers, to sketch and colour .... and her first creations of such of have been quite lovely. 

Whatever she does, I sure love her enthusiasm to do it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Doing pretty good Marc.
> 
> Of late, she's been into doing some art stuff that apparently tackles "left vs right" sides of the brain. And today, during a morning walkabout, she collected some local leaves and flowers, to sketch and colour .... and her first creations of such of have been quite lovely.
> 
> Whatever she does, I sure love her enthusiasm to do it!!


Good to hear, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of song birds ............... and 20C sunrise temps. That is a first for this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Several flags flying from balconies here ... nice to see. We're heading out soon for some time on our balcony .. along with a shot or two of some good rum .. and will hoist a cheer to our nation's day!!!


I was behind the wheel for 687 km and eight hours on the way home Yesterday and had my Canadian flag out the window of the motor home. Got lots of thumbs up and horn toots along the way. 

Departed at 7:45 a.m. and arrived at 3:35 p.m. with two stops, one long enough to go back to the Suzuki and retrieve more bottled water and another for 40 minutes to have lunch in Lloydminster.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


Morning Marc, a coffee sounds like a great way to start the day. We slept in the motor home last night as it is much cooler than the house and by the looks of the forecast, that may continue all week long.

SAP is up for the day with the Whatzit answer that so many got correct, a look at what might be called f'art and things you see on the TV news in our daily gif.

Also a look at new food at the Calgary Stampede, thanks to a tip from Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I was behind the wheel for 687 km and eight hours on the way home Yesterday and had my Canadian flag out the window of the motor home. Got lots of thumbs up and horn toots along the way.
> 
> Departed at 7:45 a.m. and arrived at 3:35 p.m. with two stops, one long enough to go back to the Suzuki and retrieve more bottled water and another for 40 minutes to have lunch in Lloydminster.


That is a long haul, Don. Good thing you like driving.

How is Ann these days?


----------



## SINC

She can now walk again, but must be oh so careful with the knee and has a limp. We will have to wait to see what the doc says as soon as she can arrange an appointment.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> She can now walk again, but must be oh so careful with the knee and has a limp. We will have to wait to see what the doc says as soon as she can arrange an appointment.


Tell her good luck from me, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark Twain Mastered His Gloriously Messy Look Over 36 Years - Esquire

An old and young Mark Twain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some coffee?

The best time to drink coffee according to science - I Love Coffee


----------



## SINC

An interesting theory on coffee times Marc, but since I only have a single cup a day around 6:00 a.m., it does the job for me.

Gonna be a scorcher here today at 31° so got SAP up early with a look at antique cars at the Alberta Legislature, a video song about Canada's stronger beer and a gif of a guy having fun with half a car.

Hopefully I will receive a quote today with the bad news about the cost of replacing the fridge in the motor home. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An interesting theory on coffee times Marc, but since I only have a single cup a day around 6:00 a.m., it does the job for me.
> 
> Gonna be a scorcher here today at 31° so got SAP up early with a look at antique cars at the Alberta Legislature, a video song about Canada's stronger beer and a gif of a guy having fun with half a car.
> 
> Hopefully I will receive a quote today with the bad news about the cost of replacing the fridge in the motor home. We shall see.


Morning, Don. Good luck with your quote.


----------



## Dr.G.

77-Year-Old Veteran Enters Push-Up Competition With Men Half His Age. At 0:45, They Accept Defeat! [VIDEO]

Good for him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch: 3-Minute Olympic Preview For Angelina Jolie's 'Unbroken'|The Playlist

Louis Zamperini Dies; War Hero Served as Inspiration for Angelina Jolie’s ‘Unbroken’ | Variety

UNBROKEN | A True World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption - YouTube

An amazing story.


----------



## johnp

Hi Shang ... a 'big' event in our "world" today ... the great grandson's having his first birthday!! It's happening in Calgary ... Grandma is there with Mom & Dad, and we're here thinking of them, and doing what we can to "toast" the event!!


----------



## SINC

Aw, the first birthday, eh John. More fun for the grown ups, but memories nevertheless. Seems like we just had our grandson's first, but it was the 6th. Where does the time go?


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Aw, the first birthday, eh John. More fun for the grown ups, but memories nevertheless. ...


Yup!! Just received a phone call from Grandma and seems 'they're' having a good time!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Shang ... a 'big' event in our "world" today ... the great grandson's having his first birthday!! It's happening in Calgary ... Grandma is there with Mom & Dad, and we're here thinking of them, and doing what we can to "toast" the event!!


Mazel tov, John and Jean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy 4th of July, mes amis. Anyone want some hot dogs for lunch?

8 gourmet hot dogs to try in NYC on the Fourth of July | New York Post


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, will it a stormy few days for you guys with the hurricane on the way? Been busy this week as I picked up a two week contract teaching at our local community college ..... Has been interesting. This weekend will be landscaping the front yard ... I hate landscaping but that is the curse of home ownership I guess .... That and lawn mowing and snow shovelling.

Any plans to head of to Nova Scotia this summer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will it a stormy few days for you guys with the hurricane on the way? Been busy this week as I picked up a two week contract teaching at our local community college ..... Has been interesting. This weekend will be landscaping the front yard ... I hate landscaping but that is the curse of home ownership I guess .... That and lawn mowing and snow shovelling.
> 
> Any plans to head of to Nova Scotia this summer?


Morning, Rp. Yes, Hurricane Arthur will be hitting us over the weekend.

Sounds like an interesting contract. As for landscaping, I love gardening, so we only share our hatred of snow shovelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have you checked out todays Google art work! It features my favorite little dog breed!
https://www.google.ca/


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. Ditto on the snow shovelling. I hope the hurricane weakens before it arrives your way Marc.

Today on SAP, a shot of our Canada Day fireworks, the daily gif is about your morning coffee and is latin making a comeback in schools?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents. Ditto on the snow shovelling. I hope the hurricane weakens before it arrives your way Marc.
> 
> Today on SAP, a shot of our Canada Day fireworks, the daily gif is about your morning coffee and is latin making a comeback in schools?


Morning, Don. Yes, we are hoping the same. Sadly, Lunenburg, NS is a bulls-eye for Arthur, so they will get it far worse that we shall here in St. John's. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had to chuckle at the Daily Gif, Don. Looks a bit like a doxie.


----------



## SINC

Now that you mention it Marc, it sure does!


----------



## SINC

I stumbled across this online and wanted to use it for SAP, but it is too long. Then I thought, why not post it here? I just know John will be most interested in watching this one! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSIMDrdutvU


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now that you mention it Marc, it sure does!


Oh, I thought it was intentional.


----------



## Rps

Interesting .... What was the name of the restaurant ..... Won Sum Dim Sum.......


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I stumbled across this online and wanted to use it for SAP, but it is too long. Then I thought, why not post it here? I just know John will be most interested in watching this one!


Good one Don ... Jean and I watched the whole thing, and really enjoyed it. Thanks for posting it here.
Now we are hungry, and will especially miss our favourite dim sum place this weekend, as the daughter's in Calgary, and won't be back in time for our usual weekend visit to the restaurant. We'll all be going through dim sum withdrawal by the time a week this Saturday rolls around!! 

edit to add:
The kitchen at the place where we go looks much like the one in the video. 'Our' place though, has only three kitchen staff ... usually two working in the main kitchen (doing most of the preparations, and all the steaming, frying, et al), and one in a very small, side room, preparing and doing all the baking stuff (buns, tarts, et al.). And two serving staff. That's the scene for us, when we dine there in the early-am .. later in the day, another staff person comes in to work the cash, and help with some of the serving, etc.
Like those in the video, they work their 'butts' off, day after day. 'Our' place is closed on Wednesday's only.


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoyed it John, I thought of you when I found it and just could not ignore it.


----------



## SINC

Is there anything better than Friday night football in the CFL? Double header tonight has Montreal hanging a lickin' on BC with Edmonton - Hamilton coming up next. Then tomorrow it's my Riders in action against Toronto. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Did you know?

Did you know dreamt is the only word in the English language that ends in 'mt'?

Of course, I might have just dreamt this ....................


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, sure a coffee would be great. Dreamt is an interesting use of the language for sure.

A big boom during a violent thunderstorm rattled me out of bed at 2:00 this morning, so thought I might as well get up and do some work.

Today's SAP is full of local controversy over election expenses, had me wondering if I should buy wine or not, a daily gif that is a demo on karma and just what is celibacy anyway?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Did you know?
> 
> Did you know dreamt is the only word in the English language that ends in 'mt'?
> 
> Of course, I might have just dreamt this ....................


British English strikes again! Marc, I have noticed many Americans using simple past rather than past perfect .... Have you noticed that as well?

My mother is of British heritage and used dreamt but I never heard her say daydreamt, always daydreamed.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Is there anything better than Friday night football in the CFL? Double header tonight has Montreal hanging a lickin' on BC with Edmonton - Hamilton coming up next. Then tomorrow it's my Riders in action against Toronto. YES!


Here is the suburb of the U.S. The Riders and Argos get little coverage .... Mostly the D Lions . But the Green March has begun .....


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Good morning Marc, sure a coffee would be great. Dreamt is an interesting use of the language for sure.
> 
> A big boom during a violent thunderstorm rattled me out of bed at 2:00 this morning, so thought I might as well get up and do some work.
> 
> Today's SAP is full of local controversy over election expenses, had me wondering if I should buy wine or not, a daily gif that is a demo on karma and just what is celibacy anyway?



I'm just enjoying a delicious mug of coffee that our visiting son made this morning (along with his wife) thanks Marc, but thanks for the offer. 

I must ask him how much coffee he used, or maybe he used a different brand.

Now to go and enjoy the eggs benny that are being made to celebrate his birthday.

And Don, does the thunder mean that the heavy rains are back and following you back home.

I'll get to SAP later but will only just glance at the politics/expenses etc. as I usually do, but maybe you should buy some novacane instead of wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> British English strikes again! Marc, I have noticed many Americans using simple past rather than past perfect .... Have you noticed that as well?
> 
> My mother is of British heritage and used dreamt but I never heard her say daydreamt, always daydreamed.


Interesting.

How is Life treating you these days, Rp?


----------



## Dr.G.

Somebody Flew a Drone Into Fireworks And This Is What Happened - TIME

One has to wonder how the drone survived this experience?


----------



## SINC

When I watched the video, it seemed to me that the drone was above the explosion and out of danger.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When I watched the video, it seemed to me that the drone was above the explosion and out of danger.


For a short while, it was in the blast zone. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting article, n'est ce pas?

School starting age: the evidence | University of Cambridge


----------



## Dr.G.

Located five blocks from our new home in Lunenburg, Deborah informs me that this shall become our local hangout. We shall see.

The Knot Pub of Lunenburg


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 5AM to some strong winds as Arthur approaches us.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Located five blocks from our new home in Lunenburg, Deborah informs me that this shall become our local hangout. We shall see.
> 
> The Knot Pub of Lunenburg


Looks like a good choice Marc. when checking the menu, the prices are so reasonable. In these parts, doubling those prices would be what we pay for the same menu items.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, had a full nine hours of sleep and am ready to go. SAP is up and what better thing to do on a Sunday than sit back with a coffee, go back in time and enjoy the antics of Foghorn Leghorn in our video today. "Any of this gettin' through to you, son?"

Check out the longest slip 'n slide you will see today in our daily gif and 'Deep Fried Doughnut Bacon Cheeseburgers Are A Thing'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Looks like a good choice Marc. when checking the menu, the prices are so reasonable. In these parts, doubling those prices would be what we pay for the same menu items.


Great atmosphere as well, Don.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and Don. Just sitting down for a cup of Butter Toffee before the lawn work starts. Anyone like a cup?


----------



## Rps

Don our Riders really got smoked in T.O., didn't think the Argos were that strong this early. The crowds there worry me, only around 18,000 ..... Another Concorde in the making?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting article, n'est ce pas?
> 
> School starting age: the evidence | University of Cambridge


Marc, I thought this was quite interesting. I have often thought we put our kids in formal education too young. However, how the parents interact with the children in the academic learning experience is incredibly important. Active participation by the parents goes along way to encourage learning. I strongly agree that early stages learning should be fun based ... The current approach seems to bleed out creativity and imagination in our youth. When I was a Scout Leader I noticed what I called Camp Burnout ... In our long participating kids .... Why would formal schooling be any different. My teaching approach with adults has always been a customer service approach ... Help them achieve their goals but I believe that sessions should be 60% fun learning and 40% formal learning. This keeps their interest and creativity alive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and Don. Just sitting down for a cup of Butter Toffee before the lawn work starts. Anyone like a cup?


Sounds good, Rp. Merci, mon ami.

How are Tovah and Maybelle these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I thought this was quite interesting. I have often thought we put our kids in formal education too young. However, how the parents interact with the children in the academic learning experience is incredibly important. Active participation by the parents goes along way to encourage learning. I strongly agree that early stages learning should be fun based ... The current approach seems to bleed out creativity and imagination in our youth. When I was a Scout Leader I noticed what I called Camp Burnout ... In our long participating kids .... Why would formal schooling be any different. My teaching approach with adults has always been a customer service approach ... Help them achieve their goals but I believe that sessions should be 60% fun learning and 40% formal learning. This keeps their interest and creativity alive.


I agree with this approach, Rp. I have always been a believer in discovery learning, and not structured learning experiences all the time, but real "Wow! I just learned something real." sorts of experiences.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, glad Arthur was kind to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, glad Arthur was kind to you.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise just now. The whole sky was lit up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Post #85,000 ................ thought I would save it for The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I think you need not be concerned with anyone catching your post count any day soon. 

Today on SAP a bunch of local stories, a video from Newcastle Brown Ale to put a smile on your face and a Zoo Makes Paraplegic Porcupine Wheelchair.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I think you need not be concerned with anyone catching your post count any day soon.
> 
> Today on SAP a bunch of local stories, a video from Newcastle Brown Ale to put a smile on your face and a Zoo Makes Paraplegic Porcupine Wheelchair.


We shall see, Don. Never say never.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saskatchewan tornado in wedding photos stirs social media storm - Canada - CBC News

An amazing story of love ............ and luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gushue: The Grand Seduction and the dignity of work - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Go see this movie if it ever reaches a theater near you.


----------



## SINC

That looks to be a great movie Marc, I shall watch for it to come up on iTunes or DVD as I never go to theatres.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That looks to be a great movie Marc, I shall watch for it to come up on iTunes or DVD as I never go to theatres.


Good idea. It is a funny yet relevant movie.


----------



## johnp

A picture of my preps for our afternoon balcony break today .. went out at 1:45pm and set it up (before the sun came around) --- two good shots of Lemon Hart rum & a little 'sprite', cocktail shrimp, jicama, and some dipping sauce. A sort of 'special' today ..
... and it all went down well!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Gushue: The Grand Seduction and the dignity of work - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> Go see this movie if it ever reaches a theater near you.


Yes, this a great movie! It is an Anglo version of the Quebec film of almost the same name. Well worth watching. Another film that has a quirky nature, filmed in Windsor, is The Birder. Two Canadian films actually worth watching.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, looks like you and Jean will have a grand time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, this a great movie! It is an Anglo version of the Quebec film of almost the same name. Well worth watching. Another film that has a quirky nature, filmed in Windsor, is The Birder. Two Canadian films actually worth watching.


Very true, Rp. I shall check out The Birder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some freshly brewed hot coffee ready and waiting for everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome indeed to kick start the day.

Today's SAP includes one of the funniest videos we have run in a long time. While it is not a JFL video, it will remind you of that gang and their antics. Also WEBBITS with 'These Sunglasses Connect to Your Phone So You Don’t Lose Them.', and Coke announces, '16 Bottle Caps To Give Second Lives To Empty Bottles'.

But wait! Are those doxies that I see? Are they driving a fire truck? The daily gif has the answer!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome indeed to kick start the day.
> 
> Today's SAP includes one of the funniest videos we have run in a long time. While it is not a JFL video, it will remind you of that gang and their antics. Also WEBBITS with 'These Sunglasses Connect to Your Phone So You Don’t Lose Them.', and Coke announces, '16 Bottle Caps To Give Second Lives To Empty Bottles'.
> 
> But wait! Are those doxies that I see? Are they driving a fire truck? The daily gif has the answer!


Great Daily Gif, Don. :lmao::lmao: Laughed also at the JFL-like video. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good MT quote as well, Don. 

"The proper office of a friend is to side with you when you are in the wrong. Nearly anybody will side with you when you are in the right."
Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished some gardening just as it started to rain a bit. It has been warm and dry here during the month of July, which means that this rain is a blessing.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=594655453985053

Some doxies have more courage than others.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for our OtHD Coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that is one brave doxie indeed!

The motor home goes into the repair shop today for a fridge replacement and will not be finished until Tuesday, thus we lose our only air conditioned hide out during what will be the hottest days of the year. (See the weather thread).

A fireworks display like no other in today's video on SAP. Also a tip on how to peel a mango in our daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that is one brave doxie indeed!
> 
> The motor home goes into the repair shop today for a fridge replacement and will not be finished until Tuesday, thus we lose our only air conditioned hide out during what will be the hottest days of the year. (See the weather thread).
> 
> A fireworks display like no other in today's video on SAP. Also a tip on how to peel a mango in our daily gif.


Morning, Don. Will you be getting humidity with those 30C temps??? XX)


----------



## SINC

We can get humidity Marc, but not too likely. It is a stifling heat and very dry under normal conditions.


----------



## SINC

Just a thought . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We can get humidity Marc, but not too likely. It is a stifling heat and very dry under normal conditions.


I hear you. It is 25C with a 31C humidex reading right now as we approach 2PM. Way too hot for us here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just a thought . . .


Very true, Don. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=594655453985053
> 
> Some doxies have more courage than others.



Hmmm...??? Is that courage or smarts or maybe bravery??


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Is that courage or smarts or maybe bravery??


Not sure, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is still 23C at 10PM. Going to be a night with ALL the windows left open. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of song birds and a beautiful sunrise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, no sun here at all and none expected today although we are getting relief from the heat for a day.

Sure could use a coffee as I work on tomorrow's SAP, but today 'the things people send us' has a look at why dogs are great in your time of greatest need. 

Also a video I urge you not to miss about an extraordinary young man on a Saskatchewan farm that will leave you with a new sense of what man can achieve. Please take a minute and be inspired.

Also, did you know "We Only Taste 20% of the Salt on Potato Chips"?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no sun here at all and none expected today although we are getting relief from the heat for a day.
> 
> Sure could use a coffee as I work on tomorrow's SAP, but today 'the things people send us' has a look at why dogs are great in your time of greatest need.
> 
> Also a video I urge you not to miss about an extraordinary young man on a Saskatchewan farm that will leave you with a new sense of what man can achieve. Please take a minute and be inspired.
> 
> Also, did you know "We Only Taste 20% of the Salt on Potato Chips"?


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.

No relief from the heat here. We are set to break our record temp for this day, set 50 years ago, when the air temp hits 30C. It is already 26C and we are not even at 11AM. 34C with the humidex. Not a day for doxies to go outside except in the shade of the back garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scared Dog Abandoned for 1 Year Gets Rescued. Watch His Heartwarming Transformation! - I Love My Dog So Much

A touching story. Luckily, Hope for Paws is a good charity. They care for the dogs they rescue and find them good homes.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF coffee break. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise and songbirds .......... and 20C temps at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

A nice day here in store for us after the brutal cold front that hit us yesterday. 

Clarinets made from carrots? You bet, today on the SAP video.

Also a link Patrick sent along, 'Just When You Thought People Couldn’t Get Any Dumber…'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. More brutal heat for us here in St.John's. Rain is promised but all I see is sunshine and blue skies ............. and a humidex of 30C and it's not even noon yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man ............. 28C with a 35C humidex reading. Guess who has five doxies who do NOT want to venture any further than the shade under the tree in the back yard???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of a light rain falling outside. Luckily, it brought an end to our high humidex readings and gave us some much needed moisture.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a little rain always refreshes, that is for sure. Today on SAP wildlife pics, sandcastle pics and a black bear rescue.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a little rain always refreshes, that is for sure. Today on SAP wildlife pics, sandcastle pics and a black bear rescue.


So very true, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203099405911282

Sweet. My mom died here in St. John's back in Sept. 1991, and I still miss her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Diver Saves A Tangled Up Sea Turtle. The Sea Turtle's Reaction Had Me Smiling From Ear To Ear! [VIDEO]

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Diver Saves A Tangled Up Sea Turtle. The Sea Turtle's Reaction Had Me Smiling From Ear To Ear! [VIDEO]
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Sure is Marc and I found it on YouTube which is great as Wimp does not allow embedding. Just finished a big plate of fresh fruit so a coffee would be just fine, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure is Marc and I found it on YouTube which is great as Wimp does not allow embedding. Just finished a big plate of fresh fruit so a coffee would be just fine, thanks.


Janitor's Revenge: How to annoy people when it snows. [VIDEO]

Here's another one ............. especially suited for those experiencing high humidity on a hot summer's day.


----------



## johnp

Hi Shang!!

A fine dim sum 'breakfast' this morning -- missed the past couple of Saturdays, so we were ready for it!! And it's the daughter's birthday Sunday, so it was a sort of birthday 'thing' as well. One of our friends there (found out about the birthday), and before we could leave, bought a plate of freshly-baked, and piping hot from the oven, egg custard tarts for us, in honour of the birthday girl -- a rather nice gesture!!

Another in the current string of warm days. Seems tomorrow may be the crowning touch of this current hot spell. It's not totally unusual to have one or two of these 'spells' during 'some' summers. A little too warm for us at times .. these concrete and brick buildings really do warm up and hold the heat -- getting worse each day, as the materials absorb the heat. We'll make it through, but it feels a little like torture at the time!! It's the kind of weather appreciated on a beach holiday (when you have the sea, beach, and palm trees!!), not living in the city.

Out to the balcony now for a "relax for a while" break. The sun doesn't get around to it until about 2pm ... so it's rather pleasant at this time under these kind of weather conditions.

Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Sounds like you're enjoying life John and that is a good thing. I am sitting on a camp chair out of the motor home in the back garage. All the stuff I took out of the RV sits around me, but the satellite is hooked up, TV is on and so is the golf. The motor home is in for fridge repairs until Monday, so no A/C for me until then. In the meantime, cold beer is filling the void nicely! beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like Life is treating you well, John. Kudos. We too are going through an unusually hot spell that might last until next week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sounds like you're enjoying life John and that is a good thing. I am sitting on a camp chair out of the motor home in the back garage. All the stuff I took out of the RV sits around me, but the satellite is hooked up, TV is on and so is the golf. The motor home is in for fridge repairs until Monday, so no A/C for me until then. In the meantime, cold beer is filling the void nicely! beejacon


No AC?!?! At least there is cold beer to wash away your tears. :-D


----------



## johnp

Don and Marc .... enjoy your warm days guys!! And speaking of beer -- we stopped at a liquor store on the way home from the restaurant this morning, and they sure had quite a parade of customers catching beer for our weekend's hot weather!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don and Marc .... enjoy your warm days guys!! And speaking of beer -- we stopped at a liquor store on the way home from the restaurant this morning, and they sure had quite a parade of customers catching beer for our weekend's hot weather!!


Had a couple of beers after supper tonight. It is still 22C with a light breeze as we approach 9PM. I shall miss these sorts of nights here in St. John's but NOT the winter snow shovelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dachshund Shaming - YouTube

Bad doxies .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Going out to see the moon. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Marc, will you be celebrating Orangemen's Day??

Orangemen's Day in Canada

It seems that the Irish always have some excuse for boozing and celebrating and you may as well join in.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, will you be celebrating Orangemen's Day??
> 
> Orangemen's Day in Canada
> 
> It seems that the Irish always have some excuse for boozing and celebrating and you may as well join in.


No. My wife and son are off, but it is a regular day of work for faculty at Memorial University.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise this morning, along with the sound of songbirds.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the songbirds are working overtime here as well.

Today on SAP, a look at how they grow bananas in our video, things go badly for a tot playing with a shovel in our daily gif and 'Are 'American' Cars Going Extinct?'


----------



## Dr.G.

Love to wake up to their songs, Don.


----------



## SINC

Me too Marc, especially the warblers who sing their little hearts out early mornings.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too Marc, especially the warblers who sing their little hearts out early mornings.


Robins are my favorite wake up call/song birds. :love2:


----------



## SINC

I like the robins too. They are the first to start in the morning and wake the warblers who take over when the robins are done.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I like the robins too. They are the first to start in the morning and wake the warblers who take over when the robins are done.


Interesting. The robins get the chickadees going here.


----------



## johnp

Sadly, the first birds to start up in the mornings here tend to be the crows. Their "chatterings" can actually be quite annoying.

Living at the height off the ground that we do, we don't get too many songbirds paying us a visit .. but we do get the occasional song sparrow, and my favourites, the swallows (barn and cliff), at certain times of the year.

I get the chickadees, robins, and various other ground birds during my morning walkabouts.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sadly, the first birds to start up in the mornings here tend to be the crows. Their "chatterings" can actually be quite annoying.
> 
> Living at the height off the ground that we do, we don't get too many songbirds paying us a visit .. but we do get the occasional song sparrow, and my favourites, the swallows (barn and cliff), at certain times of the year.
> 
> I get the chickadees, robins, and various other ground birds during my morning walkabouts.


John, at least you hear them at some point during the day.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, at least you hear them at some point during the day.


True Marc. And we do get some other birds using the trees in front of us at times (robins, the occasional 'woodpecker', and such). And some great sightings at times, of hawks, eagles, ospreys, and the like.

It's just that the crows seem to dominate this area so much. And they have really done their thing on many of the songbirds here (including robins) - chasing them from their nests, destroying eggs, et al. It amazes me that people here actually feed the crows .. they eat anything and everything .. as if they needed any help acquiring 'junk food' from us!!??

There's a pond at an apartment complex near here (I used to live in an apartment there, before buying here). It's home for a good many ducks, Canada geese, many songbirds, and the like, and the occasional great blue heron added to the mix. It's a favourite 'bird stop' on my morning walkabouts.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> True Marc. And we do get some other birds using the trees in front of us at times (robins, the occasional 'woodpecker', and such). And some great sightings at times, of hawks, eagles, ospreys, and the like.
> 
> It's just that the crows seem to dominate this area so much. And they have really done their thing on many of the songbirds here (including robins) - chasing them from their nests, destroying eggs, et al. It amazes me that people here actually feed the crows .. they eat anything and everything .. as if they needed any help acquiring 'junk food' from us!!??
> 
> There's a pond at an apartment complex near here (I used to live in an apartment there, before buying here). It's home for a good many ducks, Canada geese, many songbirds, and the like, and the occasional great blue heron added to the mix. It's a favourite 'bird stop' on my morning walkabouts.


John, I like that idea of a "bird stop". I also recall how hot our apartment got in the summer time and we did not have a balcony.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah made her famous beer can chicken and some homemade potato salad and Caesar's salad. With 24C temps at 8PM, we were able to eat out on the back deck and enjoy the coolness of the evening.


----------



## pm-r

That sounds nice and comfortable and I can't believe that AccuWeather is saying 23C for our area at 5:30PDT but a hazy overcast and they do say RealFeel® 29°. I'd agree with that.

Unfortunately my wife's potato salad got finished last night, but we have some BBQ chicken skewers left to finish and maybe some salad and fresh local corn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sounds of songbirds once again this morning. With 19C temps, all the windows are wide open.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a very strange morning here as I awoke at 5:45 a.m. to dead silence outside. Nary a bird to be heard for about 10 minutes, then they began again. There must have been a cat on the prowl although that usually sets off warning calls.

Today on SAP, a look inside an old Edmonton school, A whatzit to guess and did you know 'Women's Sex Lives Can Be Boosted By Eating Apples'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Lot of bird noise here. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Video | Video of rare double whale leap off Newfoundland | Toronto Star

An amazing double breach ............ very rare. Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

It sure is Marc, merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It sure is Marc, merci!


Thought so. It has been all over the internet recently.


----------



## SINC

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/t...-day-on-earth-is-beautiful-and-hear?bftw=main


----------



## johnp

Don ..... enjoyed the Roving Reporter's pictures of the old school on SAP today. Ah yes, those chairs, the ink wells, and the black (chalk) board ... all still well-present during several of my early school years.
Fun to see again!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, I like that idea of a "bird stop".


Had a good one this morning Marc. I wish I was better at identifying birds than I am (I do enjoy watching the guys, but never studied them, or made a real effort at id'ing them).

I really like the "little ones" ... like the small birds that occupy on, or near the ground niches (like in and amongst shrubs,bushes, small trees, and the like). I usually see a few species (wrens, sparrows, chickadees, and the like) during my morning walkabouts .. scooting out across the walks or paths in front of me, as I approach 'their' places, or from limb to limb on some of the shrubs and small trees, etc.

The great blue heron wasn't at the pond this morning. And all the ducks and geese were 'in' the water, which led me to believe our 'local' coyote (this year) might have been there earlier (when it's there, or a racoon, they all head for the water). The pond was definitely "alive" with the sights & sounds of the waterfowl (doing there thing), turtles on the banks of the pond sunning, and many other small birds crossing my path, et al. 

Nice to see and be able to experience in a city's neighbourhood, and something to treasure in this day & age!!


----------



## SINC

John, you might want to consider a bird app for your iPad. It is very helpful. I began by using this free app:

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/ibird-lite-guide-to-birds/id316233860?mt=8

Then when I found it lacking for all the areas I travel to, I upgraded and spent $9.99 on the pro version and now have nearly 700 species on my iPad and iPhone. It is very helpful identifying birds and I love playing the sounds of their call, particularly in winter when the sweet song of the robin always lightens my spirits on a snowy day.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> John, you might want to consider a bird app for your iPad. It is very helpful..


Don .. thanks for the heads-up on that.
On a side note --- my brother's the 'birder' of the family. He took math & physics in University, and I zoology/biology .. go figure, eh!!  I specialized in ichthyology though .. and those darn birds eat too many fish!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/t...-day-on-earth-is-beautiful-and-hear?bftw=main


Sad, yet bittersweet. :-(


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> ... ...
> ...
> 
> Today on SAP, a look inside an old Edmonton school, A whatzit to guess and did you know 'Women's Sex Lives Can Be Boosted By Eating Apples'.



A good reminder of those old school desks Don, and I sat in both the metal and wood and all wood ones. I think they were just phasing out the use of inkwells with the all wood ones. Such advances and ball point pens were then becoming popular to the demise of some.

I think your whatzit guy supplied you with a photo of a nice sample of a polished fire agate, and the local TV news covered the story about apples and women last night, but my wife didn't seem too impressed.


----------



## johnp

Patrick ..... I've been having some memories of one of the "not so nice things" that were done with those ink wells. Like when you had a girl sitting in front of you and her pig-tails dangled down to your desk!! Dipping a good lock of them into the ink well (empty of course!!), and closing the lid, often got quite a response!!


----------



## pm-r

Oh John, you shouldn't have reminded me. 

Especially when I got into supreme doodoo for dunking her pigtail into the inkwell without any lid - but the inkwell was full!!! I never thought of putting a lid on.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Oh John, you shouldn't have reminded me.
> 
> Especially when I got into supreme doodoo for dunking her pigtail into the inkwell without any lid - but the inkwell was full!!! I never thought of putting a lid on.


You bad!! But will confess .. had a good many thoughts of doing it that way!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Calling it a night early. Have to get up early tomorrow. Much on the go. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

The songbirds are out even before the sunrise this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a hot one here for us today at 31°.

SAP is up with a look at two geese families, a very clever crow in our video and a 'Once-Hated 1980s Design Movement Is Making A Comeback'.


----------



## Dr.G.

31C is hot .............. luckily you don't get lots of humidity. A pleasant 22C at 11AM here.


----------



## johnp

Heh Don ... thought of you when I just opened a bottle of Lemon Hart for a shot out on the balcony this afternoon. The daughter brought it back from her recent stay in Calgary. She purchased it at a Costco while there .. no such luck with that kind of convenience here!! With a little 'sprite', and a plate of cocktail shrimp to nibble on ... I think we're set for some quality balcony time (before it gets too warm to be out there!!!).


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, Lemon Hart, my fav rum all my life. I do however prefer it mixed two to one with coke. Two parts coke to one rum that is, allows the flavour to come through nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 22C at 10PM. My wife and I just came in from being out on the back deck with a glass of wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique symphony of song birds got me up early this morning.


----------



## Macfury

Still working before I go to bed in this part of the country. I wish you a pleasant good morning nonetheless, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Still working before I go to bed in this part of the country. I wish you a pleasant good morning nonetheless, Dr. G.


Morning to you as well, Peter. Care for some coffee when you rise from your slumber?


----------



## Dr.G.

How to fold an Origami Dachshund | Dachshund Fan Club

For those who want a doxie .............. even a paper doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dachshund Puppy Escape! (a.k.a. "Houndini") - YouTube

Houndini.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a busy day on SAP leading off with shots of a unique sunset here last evening. Also have you ever seen fireworks in broad daylight? You will in today's gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a busy day on SAP leading off with shots of a unique sunset here last evening. Also have you ever seen fireworks in broad daylight? You will in today's gif.


Great sunset pics, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow! Great story since it is true.

Blind Rescue Dog Saves 14-Year-Old Girl From Drowning! He’s An Absolute HERO! I’m So Amazed! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang! 

How are you all? What's new?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang!
> 
> How are you all? What's new?


Morning, Kim. What is new with you??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Our house has not sold yet, but we are going to move to Lunenburg in the next three weeks anyway. The movers will be coming on Aug.5th to ship everything there. Deborah will drive to the ferry two days later with three of our dogs, and I shall fly to Halifax on Sat. the 9th. So, if I go silent for a week or two following my join date of Aug 4th, 2001, this is the reason why.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck with the move. How long is the ferry ride for Deborah and the dogs and how will you get your second car there?

Today on SAP a unique aviation video. You won't believe what a Dreamliner 787 can do in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good luck with the move. How long is the ferry ride for Deborah and the dogs and how will you get your second car there?
> 
> Today on SAP a unique aviation video. You won't believe what a Dreamliner 787 can do in the air.


Thanks, Don. The ferry ride is 7 hours and the air trip is 1 1/2 hours, which is why the older girls will fly with me. I gave my Toyota Echo to Stephen.


----------



## SINC

Ah, so Stephen is staying in St. john's. Is he going to MUN or employed there?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. What is new with you??????????


Morning! 

Not much is new with me, which explains one of the main reasons I have not been able to spend much time posting. Traveling more lately, some business, but last week's trip was strictly recreational. Went to California (LA, Orange County, Palm Springs and Palm Desert) mostly visiting Canadian friends who live down there. It was unbelievably hot in Palm Desert. 

I still have not purchased a new vehicle..working on it though. 

Squirrels have continued their assault and robbery spree on my garden. The war continues. 

Thanks for your update. I hope the move goes well. Sounds like you have the logistics planned well. I still cringed when I read your news - I really dislike moving.


----------



## SINC

The top photo was taken yesterday from the Telus building in downtown Edmonton, the bottom a few days before from the same window.

The smoke here has been thick and choking for days now, although it has improved somewhat today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, so Stephen is staying in St. john's. Is he going to MUN or employed there?


Stephen has a job with the provincial government and will start his Master's degree in the Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Not much is new with me, which explains one of the main reasons I have not been able to spend much time posting. Traveling more lately, some business, but last week's trip was strictly recreational. Went to California (LA, Orange County, Palm Springs and Palm Desert) mostly visiting Canadian friends who live down there. It was unbelievably hot in Palm Desert.
> 
> I still have not purchased a new vehicle..working on it though.
> 
> Squirrels have continued their assault and robbery spree on my garden. The war continues.
> 
> Thanks for your update. I hope the move goes well. Sounds like you have the logistics planned well. I still cringed when I read your news - I really dislike moving.


Thanks, Kim. Glad your life is getting back to a more normal level. Paix, mon amie. Good to see you back in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Those are amazing pics, Don. Hopefully, some wind and rain will clear the air for you folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee for me please.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, coffee for me please.


Coming right up. 

How is Ann feeling these days? And how are you and the new pup bonding?


----------



## SINC

Ann's knee is still a real issue with some days much worse than others. She starts physio Thursday with a man who specializes in ACL injuries and prep for joint relacement. We hope that eases some of the painful days.


----------



## SINC

The pup and I are getting along fine as she comes to play a couple of times each day. Just trying to train her not to bite, but she loves to grab you anywhere right now. It takes patience and lots of gentle reminders to keep her in line, but at ten weeks she has gained half her weight since we got her.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The pup and I are getting along fine as she comes to play a couple of times each day. Just trying to train her not to bite, but she loves to grab you anywhere right now. It takes patience and lots of gentle reminders to keep her in line, but at ten weeks she has gained half her weight since we got her.


Good to hear, Don. This is why we don't let our pups leave the litter until they are 10-12 weeks of age, in that the mom teaches the pups not to bite since their teeth hurt. Of course, chewing on things is another matter. Guard your shoes, furniture, etc at all costs. Bonne chance mon ami.

PS -- A recent picture would be nice ................


----------



## Dr.G.

"Against the assault of laughter nothing can stand." Mark Twain
--The Mysterious Stranger (1916)


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg, NS - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

St. John's, NL - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

And I thought that it was hot here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> PS -- A recent picture would be nice ................


Took this last week:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Took this last week:


Such a sweet face. A real cutie pie.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Corner Gas' stars reunite for movie based on TV show | Videos | The Chronicle Herald

Don, this should interest you.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 'Corner Gas' stars reunite for movie based on TV show | Videos | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Don, this should interest you.


Yes, I am a member of the fan club and this was announced a couple of weeks back in my copy of The Dog River Howler.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, I am a member of the fan club and this was announced a couple of weeks back in my copy of The Dog River Howler.


I recall the pics you posted with various members of the cast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=703521246368429

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the start of a beautiful sunrise in the east and songbirds in the trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is shining and the air is fresh with a nice ocean breeze. At 18C as we approach 9AM, it is going to be a fine day ................ to pack. Movers are coming on Aug.. 5th. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I don't envy your packing duties one bit, never did like moving although we did it 11 times. 

See a sofa convert to a bunk bed in seconds on the daily gif on SAP today.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I don't envy your packing duties one bit, never did like moving although we did it 11 times.
> 
> See a sofa convert to a bunk bed in seconds on the daily gif on SAP today.


Morning all. Yes Marc, I don't envy you either .... We moved 11 times as well. We got to the point where we colour coded the rooms and packing boxes to make loading and unloading easier .... And silly as it sounds, we actually had a set of boxes we never unpacked as if it was an omen for further moves if we did. We still have a box or two unpacked here in Windsor.:lmao:


----------



## SINC

LOL! We had a box packed in Wallaceburg, ON. That went to Kenora, ON., then Grande Prairie, AB., Fort McMurray, AB. And finally St. Albert before it was opened. That took from 1977 to 1988 to happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I don't envy your packing duties one bit, never did like moving although we did it 11 times.
> 
> See a sofa convert to a bunk bed in seconds on the daily gif on SAP today.


Afternoon, Don. It is not an easy task to say the least. Still, the movers are coming on Aug. 5th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Yes Marc, I don't envy you either .... We moved 11 times as well. We got to the point where we colour coded the rooms and packing boxes to make loading and unloading easier .... And silly as it sounds, we actually had a set of boxes we never unpacked as if it was an omen for further moves if we did. We still have a box or two unpacked here in Windsor.:lmao:


We moved all of two blocks back in Oct. 1996 and that was our first major move. This will be move #2.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> We moved all of two blocks back in Oct. 1996 and that was our first major move. This will be move #2.


Good luck with it all Marc. The process is seldom 'fun'. It's much-appreciated when over, and one gets settled into the new abode.

I've made, and have had to make, a good many moves over the years. Some long ones, and many shorter ones. 

The one from Corner Brook to Moncton was the biggest, in terms of stuff & such (from a house, and with much more in the way of belongings, and etc.). It was quite a squeeze trying to get everything moved into an apartment in Moncton!! The one from Moncton to Vancouver the longest, and it was rather light, as I sold most everything before the move.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> LOL! We had a box packed in Wallaceburg, ON. That went to Kenora, ON., then Grande Prairie, AB., Fort McMurray, AB. And finally St. Albert before it was opened. That took from 1977 to 1988 to happen.



Well, certainly not the delay nor the circuitous route, but the new CIL manager's family who was moved from Montreal to James Island BC in the mid-late '50s finally received the last few boxes after the main shipment, and when opened, one of them contained the kitchen garbage the movers had actually included and packed!!

PS: I just loathe moving and luckily have only had to do so just a few times.

Good luck with your move Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good luck with it all Marc. The process is seldom 'fun'. It's much-appreciated when over, and one gets settled into the new abode.
> 
> I've made, and have had to make, a good many moves over the years. Some long ones, and many shorter ones.
> 
> The one from Corner Brook to Moncton was the biggest, in terms of stuff & such (from a house, and with much more in the way of belongings, and etc.). It was quite a squeeze trying to get everything moved into an apartment in Moncton!! The one from Moncton to Vancouver the longest, and it was rather light, as I sold most everything before the move.


Thanks, John. Amazing how much stuff we have accumulated since 1996.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, certainly not the delay nor the circuitous route, but the new CIL manager's family who was moved from Montreal to James Island BC in the mid-late '50s finally received the last few boxes after the main shipment, and when opened, one of them contained the kitchen garbage the movers had actually included and packed!!
> 
> PS: I just loathe moving and luckily have only had to do so just a few times.
> 
> Good luck with your move Marc.


Thanks, Patrick. I shall leave our garbage behind since we are boxing things up ourselves.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, John. Amazing how much stuff we have accumulated since 1996.


I can relate to that Marc ... wow, it sure does accumulate over time, eh!! 

I moved from Vancouver to Halifax in July, 1970 ... by shipping two ('Union') trunks and four boxes of stuff via CN Rail. My move from Halifax to Corner Brook (10+ years later) required a decent-sized moving van. My move from Corner Brook to Moncton (9 years later) required a large-sized moving van!!

I had some great "sales" in Corner Brook before I moved (sold all my appliances, and related stuff & such), and much more of the same type "sales" in Moncton when I retired, and before my move west (to reduce weight for the long move).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I can relate to that Marc ... wow, it sure does accumulate over time, eh!!
> 
> I moved from Vancouver to Halifax in July, 1970 ... by shipping two ('Union') trunks and four boxes of stuff via CN Rail. My move from Halifax to Corner Brook (10+ years later) required a decent-sized moving van. My move from Corner Brook to Moncton (9 years later) required a large-sized moving van!!
> 
> I had some great "sales" in Corner Brook before I moved (sold all my appliances, and related stuff & such), and much more of the same type "sales" in Moncton when I retired, and before my move west (to reduce weight for the long move).


We are trying to sell the heavy things here so as not to incur shipping costs to Lunenburg. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Batberg .....................


----------



## SINC

Morning all, enjoy your day of rest. Today on SAP, more bird pics, a race car comes close to a wall and Canada makes the best baseball bats in the world.


----------



## SINC

I just could not let this one pass without posting it here. Even the doxies' name is killer! 

Disabled Dachshund Named Anderson Pooper Runs In Weiner Dog Race


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some Sunday Brunch coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just could not let this one pass without posting it here. Even the doxies' name is killer!
> 
> Disabled Dachshund Named Anderson Pooper Runs In Weiner Dog Race


Good for him!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## johnp

Hi Marc ... some coffee would be great this morning. Fairly busy day ahead, as I (we) prepare for some time away during the week. Heading to the mountains, for a stay in Manning Park. Yea .. some peace & quiet, and nature to look forward to. We'll have a cabin, so will be doing our own cooking, and all.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Batberg .....................



Year right!! 

And here's it's land based companion of a tree being struck by lightening - completely not re-touched.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc ... some coffee would be great this morning. Fairly busy day ahead, as I (we) prepare for some time away during the week. Heading to the mountains, for a stay in Manning Park. Yea .. some peace & quiet, and nature to look forward to. We'll have a cabin, so will be doing our own cooking, and all.


Sounds like the onset of a grand week, John. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Year right!!
> 
> And here's it's land based companion of a tree being struck by lightening - completely not re-touched.


Saw the original picture without the pointy ears, but the one with the ears looked better. Still, imagine it without the ears and that is the actual picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rory McIlroy's dad bet on him to win British Open before age 26 - CBSSports.com

Don, you might find this interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=799677633377225&set=vb.207933782551616&type=2&theater

very sad ............... :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Our lilies have just begun to bloom although the tiger lilies will be a while yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Don. Our lillies are about a week short of that stage.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, our Tiger lilies are at least two weeks away yet as well.

Apple emailed last night to say my MBP repair is done so I can pick it up this morning. Haven't had it since last Wednesday and using the Mini is so much slower.

Some really good rodeo pics on SAP today and a video not to be missed of a dancing Scottish dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, our Tiger lilies are at least two weeks away yet as well.
> 
> Apple emailed last night to say my MBP repair is done so I can pick it up this morning. Haven't had it since last Wednesday and using the Mini is so much slower.
> 
> Some really good rodeo pics on SAP today and a video not to be missed of a dancing Scottish dog.


Morning, Don. We get a blasts of lilies comes the end of July and they last until past Labor Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot day today, too hot to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot 29C inside and outside the house. These are the days when we would be getting out the baby pool for the pups.


----------



## johnp

Sounds like a pool day for all 'kids' Marc ...


----------



## SINC

Back from the Apple store with my newly repaired MBP. So glad to have the speed back, it was hell for six long days.


----------



## johnp

Nice lilies Don. I remember enjoying them, and flags & irises (and others) when I was a teenager ... my parents always had some lovely flower (and other) gardens.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like a pool day for all 'kids' Marc ...


Surf's up, John.


----------



## johnp

Good one Marc ... those were the days, eh!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like the onset of a grand week, John. Bon voyage.


Thanks Marc .... we leave tomorrow morning. 
And after some food shopping yesterday and this morning, and some final packing of stuff & such, we are ready to go!!  

The weather forecasts are not great, but we're prepared for whatever Mother Nature sends our way -- with clothing changes for "all seasons" (for our out & about stuff - walking trails, and the like). And lots of food & drink for our inside the cabin times, and some outside bbq's.

Will take my iPad along to take a few photo's. But otherwise, there will be no internet, phones, and the like. Peace & quiet!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one Marc ... those were the days, eh!!


All too true. Lunenburg had a rough winter, or so Deborah was told ............. they received all of five feet of snow. We got just over 19 feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc .... we leave tomorrow morning.
> And after some food shopping yesterday and this morning, and some final packing of stuff & such, we are ready to go!!
> 
> The weather forecasts are not great, but we're prepared for whatever Mother Nature sends our way -- with clothing changes for "all seasons" (for our out & about stuff - walking trails, and the like). And lots of food & drink for our inside the cabin times, and some outside bbq's.
> 
> Will take my iPad along to take a few photo's. But otherwise, there will be no internet, phones, and the like. Peace & quiet!!!


Hopefully there will be no forest first problems where you are going, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I will have to leave the windows open due to 23C temps so the songbirds will be my wake up call once again. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early with the pre-dawn songbirds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Frank, the happiest dog ever - YouTube

Sweet.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Up early with the pre-dawn songbirds.


Me too Marc, could not sleep so thought I may as well be working. No songbirds up yet here though.

Today on SAP, our gif is about picking up girls on the beach, a beauty 1954 Meteor and an interesting tale of a man who cheated death on both those downed Malaysian planes in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too Marc, could not sleep so thought I may as well be working. No songbirds up yet here though.
> 
> Today on SAP, our gif is about picking up girls on the beach, a beauty 1954 Meteor and an interesting tale of a man who cheated death on both those downed Malaysian planes in WEBBITS.


Morning, Don. I don't have insomnia .............. just doxies who hear the birds and figure that it is time to get up. Some mornings, I am up with them at 4AM ....... I feed them, let them out back, bring them back inside and we are all back in bed by 420AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

How sweet.

Rescued Baby Monkey Takes Her First Bath, And It’s The Most Beautiful Thing I’ve Ever Seen! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 27C humidex reading, and not a bit of wind ............... not even a slight breeze. Doxies don't even want to venture out into the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202306041116281

Try not to shed a tear at the end of this clip ................ I could not hold back the tears.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, whatever you do, don't miss today's video on SAP. Funniest dog thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, whatever you do, don't miss today's video on SAP. Funniest dog thing I have ever seen.


Afternoon, Don. That video clip has been around for over a year now, and it is still as funny now as when I first saw it. Deborah and I do these sorts of voice overs with our doxies, we just don't film them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night and go outside stargazing before I have to pack up my telescope. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of song birds and the rustling of leaves in the trees, since it is very breezy here.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. I am up early trying to get all my day's work done so I can get the motor home in to the repair shop today. The new fridge has finally arrived and will be installed today. Should be ready to go by tomorrow morning.

An infestation of hummingbirds? Seems it is so by today's video on SAP. Never seen so many of the little critters in one place. Also some great bug shots by Al Popil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good luck with your fridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dogs feel jealousy, science confirms - Technology & Science - CBC News

Surprise ........... surprise .............. of course, we already knew this.


----------



## SINC

And they show it when they are as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And they show it when they are as well.


Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Iceberg collapse proves risks of getting too close: videographer - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Interesting ............... and scary had they been any closer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1397985097142100

Cute ............


----------



## Dr.G.

A young lady confidently walked around the room with a raised glass of water while leading a seminar and explaining stress management to her audience. Everyone knew she was going to ask the ultimate question, 'Half empty or half full?' She fooled them all. "How heavy is this glass of water?" she inquired with a smile.

Answers called out ranged from 8 oz. To 20 oz.

She replied, "The absolute weight doesn't matter. It depends on how long I hold it. If I hold it for a minute, that's not a problem. If I hold it for an hour, I'll have an ache in my right arm. If I hold it for a day, you'll have to call an ambulance. In each case it's the same weight, but the longer I hold it, the heavier it becomes."

She continued, "and that's the way it is with stress. If we carry our burdens all the time, sooner or later, as the burden becomes increasingly heavy, we won't be able to carry on."

"As with the glass of water, you have to put it down for a while and rest before holding it again. When we're refreshed, we can carry on with the burden - holding stress longer and better each time practiced.

So, as early in the evening as you can, put all your burdens down. Don't carry them through the evening and into the night. Pick them up again tomorrow if you must.

1 Accept the fact that some days you're the pigeon, and some days you're the statue!

2 Always keep your words soft and sweet, just in case you have to eat them.

3 Always read stuff that will make you look good if you die in the middle of it.

4 Drive carefully... It's not only cars that can be recalled by their Maker.

5 If you can't be kind, at least have the decency to be vague.

6 If you lend someone $20 and never see that person again, it was probably worth it.

7 It may be that your sole purpose in life is simply to serve as a warning to others.

8 Never buy a car you can't push.

9 Never put both feet in your mouth at the same time, because then you won't have a leg to stand on.

10 Nobody cares if you can't dance well. Just get up and dance.

11 Since it's the early worm that gets eaten by the bird, sleep late.

12 The second mouse gets the cheese.

13 When everything's coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.

14 Birthdays are good for you. The more you have, the longer you live.

16 Some mistakes are too much fun to make only once.

17 We could learn a lot from crayons. Some are sharp, some are pretty and some are dull. Some have weird names and all are different colors, but they all have to live in the same box.

18 A truly happy person is one who can enjoy the scenery on a detour.

19 Have an awesome day and know that someone has thought about you today.

AND MOST IMPORTANTLY

20 Save the earth..... It's the only planet with chocolate.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, point 20 is the best!

Today on SAP 'Armadillo Invasion: Warm-Weather Critters Expanding East', 'Things To Think About' and a really neat daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I like chocolate at well.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true ............


----------



## SINC

Yeah, I remember that for sure. Now if I could only slow down time. 

Got the motor home back today with a brand new fridge, nearly $2,300 later. Ouch.


----------



## johnp

Hi Shang!! Back from our soujourn to Manning Park, BC, and stay at the Manning Park Resort. For the most part, a rather cool and wet time, but the air was fresh and clean, and we had a great time regardless of the weather. Walked a few forest trails, checked out some river sites, did the pool, steam bath and sauna a few times, drank & ate well (via our cooking), and we were able to have a campfire the last evening .. so did up a good one, and roasted weiners (for hot dogs), and mashmellows for dessert.

I've attached a few pics (all taken with the iPad2). Our cabin (before we got a picnic table out front), the Lodge, row of cabins, shot taken from Beaver Pond trail, river shot taken from trail behind resort). Just a small sample of the many taken whie there and about.


----------



## johnp

... and a campfire ban was lifted for our last day there .. so we had a "great fire" (in a 'pit' near our cabin) and a "fun dinner" on our last day .. roasting wieners for hotdogs, and mashmellows for dessert. 

An event we were able to 'perform' between (any significant) rain showers!!


----------



## pm-r

It sounds like you were really roughing it John... 

Do they still have the small log cabins there available to rent? 

I'll have to say it was sure many hers ago that our family stayed in one, sister, parents and myself on out way to the Interior I think, and in our Austin A40 and all it's luggage on the roof rack!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yeah, I remember that for sure. Now if I could only slow down time.
> 
> Got the motor home back today with a brand new fridge, nearly $2,300 later. Ouch.



Ouch is right Don!! 

Is it a full sized RV refrigerator/freezer and is it compressor driven or an ammonia type?


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Ouch is right Don!!
> 
> Is it a full sized RV refrigerator/freezer and is it compressor driven or an ammonia type?


Its is a full size with a freezer Patrick, see for yourself:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, I remember that for sure. Now if I could only slow down time.
> 
> Got the motor home back today with a brand new fridge, nearly $2,300 later. Ouch.


Still, it beats drinking warm beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a grand site, John.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Still, it beats drinking warm beer.


That it does, Marc, that it does!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That it does, Marc, that it does!


Of course, there is always water ..........................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up with the birds once again after a night of rain. Temps are still at 20C with no breezes, so it is a warm day once again.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al ... Nice here today in Dalton GA., around 83 F. No rain here as we missed the storms but it is hinted that T bangers could be on the way. This afternoon we are off to Chattanooga to see the aquarium. Really like this area.


----------



## SINC

Morning men, didn't know you were down south Rp, enjoy your trip.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Of course, there is always water ..........................



Just like this 62-year-old man from Dawson Creek, B.C who really appreciated it... 

Steve Adsley Survives After Stroke By Drinking Toilet Water For 7 Days


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Of course, there is always water ..........................


You mean that stuff I put in my ice machine to make cubes for my Caesar?


----------



## SINC

Watching the Canadian Open in the motor home and cooking sweet and sour ribs on the BBQ. Darn, they do smell good, even the neighbours are coming over to ask what smells so good. I love it when that happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al ... Nice here today in Dalton GA., around 83 F. No rain here as we missed the storms but it is hinted that T bangers could be on the way. This afternoon we are off to Chattanooga to see the aquarium. Really like this area.


Rp, I have been to Dalton and Chattanooga a few times ............ both fine places.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Watching the Canadian Open in the motor home and cooking sweet and sour ribs on the BBQ. Darn, they do smell good, even the neighbours are coming over to ask what smells so good. I love it when that happens.


Same thing happened here but with scallops on the BBQ. Never knew you could do them on the BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153093495223228

Amazing acts of stupidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, no wind and 18C temps. A great night for taking out my telescope. Even the doxies are looking skywards.


----------



## Dr.G.

Best to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up with the songbirds and the start of a beautiful sunrise.


----------



## Dr.G.

“Don't just teach your children to read…Teach them to question what they read. Teach them to question everything.” -George Carlin


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up with the songbirds and the start of a beautiful sunrise.


Morning, Dr. G, but you see the time? Those songbirds must get an early start in your neck of the woods, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the sun is coming up and it is going to be a fine morning ............. and all the windows are open.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the sun is coming up and it is going to be a fine morning ............. and all the windows are open.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Very well, thank you. Except I'm still working on the previous day. Haven't been to bed yet, you see. The family and I came back from a nice week in Cuba, seeing what the communist life has to offer.


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Very well, thank you. Except I'm still working on the previous day. Haven't been to bed yet, you see. The family and I came back from a nice week in Cuba, seeing what the communist life has to offer.


Good to hear. I went to Cuba years ago and would love to return. People there are so friendly. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some Sunday Brunch? Coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Iceberg pareidolia: N.L. residents spot Batman, Angry Birds in icebergs - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Strange iceberg shapes this year here in NL.


----------



## SINC

Some of those shapes are incredibly real Marc, go figure.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Some of those shapes are incredibly real Marc, go figure.


Yes .... and like maybe man had added a touch to what nature had started?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Some of those shapes are incredibly real Marc, go figure.


Yes, it has been an amazing year for icebergs,


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes .... and like maybe man had added a touch to what nature had started?


True, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80ZXXF8hwVw[/ame]

Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice gesture.

A Homeless Man Was Ignored Every Day.. Until A Stranger Approached Him On Hidden Camera And Did Something MAGICAL. | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dare you not to shed a tear at the end.

Guy gives homeless man winning lottery ticket. [VIDEO]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds very good this morning.

SAP is up with an amusing video on the history of Pilsner beer, a goat who goes down a very steep hill and a gorgeous sunset shot taken locally.

Now to get to work on tomorrow's issue.


----------



## SINC

While working this morning I came across this shot and instantly knew it had to go here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds very good this morning.
> 
> SAP is up with an amusing video on the history of Pilsner beer, a goat who goes down a very steep hill and a gorgeous sunset shot taken locally.
> 
> Now to get to work on tomorrow's issue.


Afternoon, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> While working this morning I came across this shot and instantly knew it had to go here.


Good one. Doxies are actually big dogs trapped in short bodies.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1472977506281464

Cute .............. and somewhat true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very well done.

Robin Hutton nails national anthems at baseball game - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Well, a new trick is being played at our house by Ely the puppy. I think she may be part cat. She went into the upstairs bathroom and grabbed the toilet paper roll and ran with it all through the house until it broke, then went back and grabbed it again and repeated three times until the entire roll was on the floor.

Crystal tells me she did the same thing yesterday to the roll in the basement bathroom.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, a new trick is being played at our house by Ely the puppy. I think she may be part cat. She went into the upstairs bathroom and grabbed the toilet paper roll and ran with it all through the house until it broke, then went back and grabbed it again and repeated three times until the entire roll was on the floor.
> 
> Crystal tells me she did the same thing yesterday to the roll in the basement bathroom.


She might be part doxie, because that is what our dogs did as pups.


----------



## SINC

It has become an obsession, forget to close the BR door at our peril!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It has become an obsession, forget to close the BR door at our peril!


We just take the roll off of the roller these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ferrari for sale in Corner Brook comes with trip to Italy - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Anyone want a Ferrari???


----------



## Dr.G.

High-speed chase ends at Corner Gas movie set - Saskatchewan - CBC News

Don might find this interesting.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We just take the roll off of the roller these days.


Good plan Marc, we have done the same.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> High-speed chase ends at Corner Gas movie set - Saskatchewan - CBC News
> 
> Don might find this interesting.


I did indeed and passed it on to my two buddies who were there with me back in 2009. Thanks! :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you may get a kick out of the daily gif today on SAP. 

Also a pic I took in June of the creek that runs through my home town taken from the spot I proposed to Ann back on May 1 of 1965, over 49 years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good plan Marc, we have done the same.


Abby, our main culprit, still goes to check each day if someone has put the paper back on the roll.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did indeed and passed it on to my two buddies who were there with me back in 2009. Thanks! :clap:


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you may get a kick out of the daily gif today on SAP.
> 
> Also a pic I took in June of the creek that runs through my home town taken from the spot I proposed to Ann back on May 1 of 1965, over 49 years ago.


Great pic of SC, SK, Don. A fine spot to propose. What was her reply?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute gif of the dog and the leash.  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that Flying Legends clip was great. :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cute gif of the dog and the leash.  :lmao:





Dr.G. said:


> Don, that Flying Legends clip was great. :clap: :clap:


Yep, I saw you there:


----------



## Dr.G.

We are a virtual "band of brothers". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ..........

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203796361776833


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up with the morning songbirds once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A temp of 30° is 'officially' tough to come by here in St. John's. In fact, that weather station at the airport has reached the magic 3-0 mark just 9 times over the past 72 years!!!! We have a solid chance of hitting that mark both today & Thursday with air temps in the mid - 30s and the humidex reading of 40C. 

Just remember, we are being told ... at least you don't have to shovel it. True ..............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it appears the entire country will be hot today.

Every once in a while a video comes along that should be required watching for everyone who owns a cell phone, or even those who do not. It will strengthen your resolve never to use one while driving or continue to be cell free. Do not miss today's video on SAP brought to you by Volkswagen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. So far, it is sunny and 29C with a 39C humidex reading at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temperature, humidex values set to approach all-time highs - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Too hot for the doxies outside.


----------



## pm-r

Yup. And there seems to be a bit of an echo here from the "Hows the weather?".


----------



## johnp

A 'tough' day for us yesterday. Our building was without electrical power from 8am until 11pm (when a new transformer was installed). 

Plus, the one elevator which was supposed to continue operating via a generater, quit working about 2pm. So anyone out (like at work, or whatever), or going out and returning after 2pm, had to hike the stairs to their condo. Our building has 22 floors, so a rather daunting task for some!! Thank goodness, Jean and I did not get caught outside -- we stayed in, and "cooked"!!

We hit 28C here yesterday ... so the late-afternoon, evening, and overnight was darn warm, to say the least. With no electrical power all day ... a trying time!!

I was up at midnight connecting all our electrical stuff .. once I saw an indication the power had been restored. Nice to see everything (including elevators) working once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A 'tough' day for us yesterday. Our building was without electrical power from 8am until 11pm (when a new transformer was installed).
> 
> Plus, the one elevator which was supposed to continue operating via a generater, quit working about 2pm. So anyone out (like at work, or whatever), or going out and returning after 2pm, had to hike the stairs to their condo. Our building has 22 floors, so a rather daunting task for some!! Thank goodness, Jean and I did not get caught outside -- we stayed in, and "cooked"!!
> 
> We hit 28C here yesterday ... so the late-afternoon, evening, and overnight was darn warm, to say the least. With no electrical power all day ... a trying time!!
> 
> I was up at midnight connecting all our electrical stuff .. once I saw an indication the power had been restored. Nice to see everything (including elevators) working once again.


Glad to hear that you survived the power outage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II formally handed over to Nova Scotia | The Chronicle Herald

Of interest to some here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Bluenose II now in province of Nova Scotia's control - Nova Scotia - CBC News

She's back .......................


----------



## pm-r

I thought that was her when I checked the webcam site earlier this morning.

And I guess it nice that she's “substantially complete”.

I also guess that means that there will be considerable tax dollars at stake to get her back to full working condition.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought that was her when I checked the webcam site earlier this morning.
> 
> And I guess it nice that she's “substantially complete”.
> 
> I also guess that means that there will be considerable tax dollars at stake to get her back to full working condition.


Well, without a rudder she is not going very far.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot and humid night. Going to be difficult to get to sleep. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about cute .................

He Laid On The Floor Next To This Puppy And The Most AMAZING Thing Happened! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 8AM, but there is a nice breeze so the doxies don't mind lounging in the grass out back. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bacon Nation: Toronto restaurant caters to bacon-loving foodies - Business - CBC News

Not at the Café Chez Marc .............


----------



## SINC

Darn that link made me hungry!

Morning Marc, a little cooler here today and that is a welcome change. 

Today on SAP a bald eagle sits in a pine, a 1953 Canadian built Monarch sedan and '360° Cities Of The World', an amazing virtual tour site.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Darn that link made me hungry!
> 
> Morning Marc, a little cooler here today and that is a welcome change.
> 
> Today on SAP a bald eagle sits in a pine, a 1953 Canadian built Monarch sedan and '360° Cities Of The World', an amazing virtual tour site.


Don, think of your heart!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

"When we remember we are all mad, the mysteries disappear and life stands explained." Mark Twain.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and Don. We are back in Windsor. It is substantially cooler here ... We hit 100F for 3 days while in Dalton .... With the average temp in the mid 80s. Spent most of our time in Chattanooga. I got to tell you it is a great city with a fabulous aquarium. If you haven't been there it is well worth the trip.

Don they have great camping sites there and the city is one that you can actually drive around in ...( not sure if you tow a smaller car on your RV )

Marc spent some time at Dalton College, not a bad little spot.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, the baseball clip on SAP today, was that Fenway?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and Don. We are back in Windsor. It is substantially cooler here ... We hit 100F for 3 days while in Dalton .... With the average temp in the mid 80s. Spent most of our time in Chattanooga. I got to tell you it is a great city with a fabulous aquarium. If you haven't been there it is well worth the trip.
> 
> Don they have great camping sites there and the city is one that you can actually drive around in ...( not sure if you tow a smaller car on your RV )
> 
> Marc spent some time at Dalton College, not a bad little spot.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, I recall those hot days in Georgia ............ with the humidex being the real killer, especially when I spent two years in Waycross, GA. I did a workshop at Dalton College when I was a doctoral student at The Univ. of Georgia in Athens, GA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that 360 site was great ............ Cape Spear and the Milky Way 360 by Brian Carey


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bacon Nation: Toronto restaurant caters to bacon-loving foodies - Business - CBC News
> 
> Not at the Café Chez Marc .............



Hmmm... it might be interesting if I get some surplus time to watch it thanks Marc, but I gave up on most of the CBC stuff as they have just too much advertising that goes on and on and... ... and if I put it in the background, it often will not progress later on and has to be reloaded only to have the ads show up again..


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... it might be interesting if I get some surplus time to watch it thanks Marc, but I gave up on most of the CBC stuff as they have just too much advertising that goes on and on and... ... and if I put it in the background, it often will not progress later on and has to be reloaded only to have the ads show up again..


Well, it looks like "heart attack café" in the final analysis, Patrick.

How are you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Newfoundlanders reminded to keep hydrated amid record humidex - The Weather Network

Usually we make the national weather news due to our snowfall amounts.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, it looks like "heart attack café" in the final analysis, Patrick.
> 
> How are you these days?




Well it probably won't be from the bacon, and it's old wive's tale myths... 

benefits of bacon - Bing

Health Benefits of Bacon | Physical Culturist

etc. ...

Well at least the local smoked cured bacon we've been enjoying occasionally lately. 

And I'm getting better slowly thanks Marc, but my "rubber legs" as the surgeon calls them are taking their sweet time to get back to near normal. And my Dr is happy with all my health specs.


----------



## johnp

Patrick .... interesting stuff re: bacon and potential benefits. I hate the 'crap' that most stores sell, and restaurants prepare and call bacon, these days (and for the past good long while).

I recall days when we had real butcher shops, and bacon could be purchased as a slab (with a real rind!!) ... they cut the slices, or you did when home, the way you liked them ... as did some of the smaller restaurants at the time (especially ones up north, or out in the country). 'The' absolute best I ever tasted was in the Caribou country of BC ... many moons ago when we used to stay at a ranch near 100-Mile. It was pretty darn good in northern NB as well ... in the Acadian areas of the Province. 

Guess there are still a few such shops around, but they are few & far between ... at least for us.


----------



## SINC

We just tried pre-cooked bacon from Costco, Kirkland brand. Takes only 30 secs to cook in the microwave and is surprisingly good.

Best of all though is bacon cooked on a campfire, complete with fried taters with onions and a couple of eggs. Never did miss the toast.


----------



## pm-r

John, I know there are some excellent meat markets over your way but may be a bit of a drive for you.

My cousin's stepson buys his meat and bacon from some farm in Mission or in the valley and they only butcher and cure their own meats. No added chemicals etc.

Sorry I don't know the name, but I do know that the large prime rib he brought over and cooked for last new years dinner at his mothers was the best I'd ever had. And he says their home cured bacon is to die for. But not as cheap as the supermarket stuff I gather.


----------



## SINC

I have connections to a rancher south of Lethbridge where I get most of my roasts and steaks. It is the very best beef I have ever had and although I do not buy a lot of it, what I do get is so superior to anything in a store it is not even funny. Best part of it all is that it costs about half of what a grocery store wants for an inferior cut of beef. The prime rib roasts are especially wonderful and tasty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

"And I'm getting better slowly thanks Marc, but my "rubber legs" as the surgeon calls them are taking their sweet time to get back to near normal. And my Dr is happy with all my health specs. " Good to hear, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

It sounds like Don has got an ideal situation, especially considering the quality and price.

Speaking of prices, the large 14± lb prime rib I mentioned previously, I heard cost about $280.00!! That's around $20.00/lb, but our local butcher said that was a good price for such a good quality cut of beef. And I must say it was delicious and super tender, maybe because he spent most of the day cooking it at a low temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all.


----------



## Macfury

Dr. G., you're getting up earlier and earlier, and I'm going to bed later and later!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Dr. G., you're getting up earlier and earlier, and I'm going to bed later and later!


Peter, great minds think and act alike .............. so to speak. It was hot overnight and I wanted to get some water. Paix, mon ami.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A much cooler and welcome day here. Lots of good stuff on SAP today, especially when you see how they fish for piranhas in the daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. A much cooler and welcome day here. Lots of good stuff on SAP today, especially when you see how they fish for piranhas in the daily gif.


Still warm here, Don. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=847767558574661

A very powerful message.

"We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give."


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don and all. Slowly warming here in Windsor, may reach 75f today, but chance of showers. Been looking at condo prices in Georgia and Tennessee, not bad in the mobile home range. Might just consider buying down there for the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don and all. Slowly warming here in Windsor, may reach 75f today, but chance of showers. Been looking at condo prices in Georgia and Tennessee, not bad in the mobile home range. Might just consider buying down there for the winter.


Afternoon, Rp. 27C with a 35C humidex reading ........... just like parts of Georgia in late June. Keeping cool in the summertime in GA and TN is a must, but if you go down there during winter, heating costs are minimal there and the temps are mild. In five years in Georgia, I experience 5 inches of snow in total. Those are snow flurries here in St. John's in a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet ...........
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84DLT4yRcy4


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=847767558574661
> 
> A very powerful message.
> 
> "We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give."


It was indeed Marc. I ran that very video on SAP a year or so back.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It was indeed Marc. I ran that very video on SAP a year or so back.


Great minds think alike, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Robin Williams Talks To A Gorilla, You Won’t Believe What She Asks Him To Do! I Can’t Stop Laughing! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------



## johnp

A typical Saturday here for us .... well, except for the dry & very warm weather that seems to go on, and on ... 

It was off first (already 24C when we left here at just after 8am), to our favourite place for a dim sum breakfast (which was its usual fun, and yum!!), then two short, but much-needed shopping stops on the way back home -- the first for bread, and the second for some 'grog'.

Some much-needed shaded balcony time since then ... well, at least until now that the sun's come around, and is trying to "cook" us out there, and soon to do the same through our windows when we're inside!!!

What does one eat for dinner on such a "hot day"? Not much I suspect. Thank goodness I have some cool salad makings!!


----------



## SINC

John, not sure if you have ever investigated, but you can now buy air conditioners at about 12,000 BTU that fit into a sliding door, simply by opening the door a wee bit and inserting an adapter. These plug into a normal wall socket and are available at Home Depot and many other such stores at about $400 or less. It might be an option to your heat issue that would make life much more comfortable. My son recently got one for his 800 sq ft main floor and they love it. Just a thought.

Here are some that are available:

Portable Air Conditioners | Air Conditioners | Air Conditioners & Portable Fans | Appliances | Home Depot Canada


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> John, not sure if you have ever investigated, but you can now buy air conditioners at about 12,000 BTU that fit into a sliding door, simply by opening the door a wee bit and inserting an adapter. These plug into a normal wall socket and are available at Home Depot and many other such stores at about $400. It might be an option to your heat issue that would make life much more comfortable. My son recently got one for his 800 sq ft main floor and they love it. Just a thought.


Yes, I've looked into such, but for what we usually have as "summer", fans have usually worked. Course, then came this summer!! But for how much longer, eh!! 

Personally, though, I hate AC .. and I'm not a great fan of fans either. My motto is take off your clothes, and remain still.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Personally, though, I hate AC .. and I'm not a great fan of fans either. My motto is take off your clothes, and remain still.


----------



## Dr.G.

A day of garage sales and packing. The movers come on Tuesday to move everything to Lunenburg. Deborah will drive with three of our dogs across the island and take the ferry to NS. I shall fly on Sat. with the older two girls and arrive in Halifax in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

And so ends the many long years on the rock Marc. You ought to be very proud of what you accomplished there and we wish you nothing but the best in your new chosen home. Best to you and Deborah from Ann and I.


----------



## SINC

Too hot in the house to sleep much tonight, so work it is while I am awake.

Today on SAP, Lost In The Fifties, a video to take you back. Also be careful texting while walking as our daily gif shows and 'A Game To Drive You Nuts'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And so ends the many long years on the rock Marc. You ought to be very proud of what you accomplished there and we wish you nothing but the best in your new chosen home. Best to you and Deborah from Ann and I.


Thanks, Don. I came here in July of 1977 and put in 37 full years at Memorial University. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Too hot in the house to sleep much tonight, so work it is while I am awake.
> 
> Today on SAP, Lost In The Fifties, a video to take you back. Also be careful texting while walking as our daily gif shows and 'A Game To Drive You Nuts'.


Same here. I have been out sitting on the back deck listening to the birds for the past hour or so.


----------



## SINC

This is so true . . .


----------



## Rps

Marc I guess you would call this the end of an era!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ...... I came here in July of 1977 and put in 37 full years at Memorial University.


From what I've seen and read here Marc, you have had a long and very fulfilling career, and most-interesting time in St. John's (wow, quite the change from NY and Georgia, eh!!). 

From Jean & I, our good wishes to you & Deborah, and the "gang", as you head to Nova Scotia, and begin, what I'm sure will be a fun and rewarding new 'era' (to coin Rp's term, which I think is very appropriate) in your lives. 

Say 'hi' to the Bluenose for me .. I sailed it out/in of Halifax once .. and do enjoy all the joys of what I think Lunenburg will bring your way. 

Best wishes and cheers!!


----------



## johnp

Caught Jean doodling a little with the abc's this afternoon, thought I'd share.


----------



## SINC

That is very pretty John, Jean is a talented lady. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc I guess you would call this the end of an era!


All too true, Rp. Still it is the "circle of Life". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> From what I've seen and read here Marc, you have had a long and very fulfilling career, and most-interesting time in St. John's (wow, quite the change from NY and Georgia, eh!!).
> 
> From Jean & I, our good wishes to you & Deborah, and the "gang", as you head to Nova Scotia, and begin, what I'm sure will be a fun and rewarding new 'era' (to coin Rp's term, which I think is very appropriate) in your lives.
> 
> Say 'hi' to the Bluenose for me .. I sailed it out/in of Halifax once .. and do enjoy all the joys of what I think Lunenburg will bring your way.
> 
> Best wishes and cheers!!


That I have, John. Thanks for the well wishes. I shall not be retiring just yet, but will teach until Sept. 1st, 2015 ......... albeit it online and from Lunenburg. Still, I shall continue to get full pay and benefits.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Caught Jean doodling a little with the abc's this afternoon, thought I'd share.


A lovely doodle, John. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow marks the anniversay of my join date -- Join Date: Aug 4th, 2001.

Great times here in ehMacLand, especially in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am pooped from the garage sale and packing. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## SINC

Good day to all and you can start your day with a laugh as you watch the SAP video, 'The Old Sheriff - Tim Conway and Harvey Korman'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I am in frantic packing mode right now, so no time for SAP. The movers come at 8AM tomorrow morning and we are still packing. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

You will be fine with the packing Marc, I believe you folks are too well organized to have issues that way, but good luck anyway!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ... I am in frantic packing mode right now .... The movers come at 8AM tomorrow morning and we are still packing. .....


Been there, done that .... suspect you're wondering how you'll survive. But tomorrow, after the movers leave with all your stuff, take a deep breath, relax, and know that in a few days you'll be reunited, and into setting it all up, and enjoying it once again!! 

Yes, easier said than done at this time ... but in a matter of days you will wonder why all the "frantic, panic, et al".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You will be fine with the packing Marc, I believe you folks are too well organized to have issues that way, but good luck anyway!


Hope so, Don. As we approach midnight, we are still packing. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Been there, done that .... suspect you're wondering how you'll survive. But tomorrow, after the movers leave with all your stuff, take a deep breath, relax, and know that in a few days you'll be reunited, and into setting it all up, and enjoying it once again!!
> 
> Yes, easier said than done at this time ... but in a matter of days you will wonder why all the "frantic, panic, et al".


I hear you, John. Going to be strange staying here in an empty house for a few days. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Best to call it a night. So ends my 13th year here in ehMacLand, with #14 starting tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a new day and a new year on ehMac. And oh yeah, a movers day as well.

I know you won't have time for SAP today, but in case anyone else does, the video on paper sculptures is amazing. 

Seriously, good luck with the movers, having done so 11 times, I know it can be a trying day.


----------



## SINC

If you are done Marc, you will be pooped. Get some sleep and tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you are done Marc, you will be pooped. Get some sleep and tomorrow is another day.


Very wise, Don.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very wise, Don.




Heeeeeeesss baaack!!!

So I guess you survived Marc. And what a relief!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Heeeeeeesss baaack!!!
> 
> So I guess you survived Marc. And what a relief!!


The house is empty. Deborah leaves tomorrow and I leave on Sat.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> The house is empty. Deborah leaves tomorrow and I leave on Sat.


Good to see your posts Marc, and know that you and Deborah have survived the initial 'movings'. Wishes for safe travels to Deborah, and the dogs tomoorow, and you, and the rest on Saturday. Heh, it'll soon be over!!  

Your first words ("the house is empty") brought back some strong memories of my moving day in Corner Brook. When the big van left with all my stuff, and I was left alone, in the empty house, it was quite a feeling (definitely some relief from all the effort that I had put into getting my transfer, but certainly some feeling of loss as well ... heh, I was never a very good Newfie, but there was 'something' there, that certainly tugged at me a little upon leaving). I did some last minute 'cleaning', then locked the door, and headed downtown to the Holiday Inn for the night. A couple of drinks and dinner, and what was not a great sleep, and I was up and into an early-flight from Deer Lake to the mainland the next morning. ... and my world changed.

Good wishes and cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good to see your posts Marc, and know that you and Deborah have survived the initial 'movings'. Wishes for safe travels to Deborah, and the dogs tomoorow, and you, and the rest on Saturday. Heh, it'll soon be over!!
> 
> Your first words ("the house is empty") brought back some strong memories of my moving day in Corner Brook. When the big van left with all my stuff, and I was left alone, in the empty house, it was quite a feeling (definitely some relief from all the effort that I had put into getting my transfer, but certainly some feeling of loss as well ... heh, I was never a very good Newfie, but there was 'something' there, that certainly tugged at me a little upon leaving). I did some last minute 'cleaning', then locked the door, and headed downtown to the Holiday Inn for the night. A couple of drinks and dinner, and what was not a great sleep, and I was up and into an early-flight from Deer Lake to the mainland the next morning. ... and my world changed.
> 
> Good wishes and cheers!!


I hear you John. Still, I have no regrets coming here over 37 years ago, and have no regrets moving on now.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, your current experience with an empty house reminds me of my own back in 1988 when I moved into this house all by myself with nothing in it and lived here for the month of June while Ann and the kids remained in Fort McMurray until school finished. I had a couple of pots, a small portable TV, a stool and a folding table along with a mattress and box spring on the floor of the bedroom and that was it.

Today on SAP a fine shot of last night's lightning storm and an interesting video on the secret life of plankton.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, your current experience with an empty house reminds me of my own back in 1988 when I moved into this house all by myself with nothing in it and lived here for the month of June while Ann and the kids remained in Fort McMurray until school finished. I had a couple of pots, a small portable TV, a stool and a folding table along with a mattress and box spring on the floor of the bedroom and that was it.
> 
> Today on SAP a fine shot of last night's lightning storm and an interesting video on the secret life of plankton.


Don, you had more than I have here nom. I do have two doxies, however.


----------



## SINC

Are the doxies a bit unsettled by the empty home, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Are the doxies a bit unsettled by the empty home, Marc?


Very. Daisy, who is 13, does not deal well with change.


----------



## pm-r

I'm glad that you're having a better "empty house" experience than what I went through many years ago now Marc.

I came home with our three kids from a Sunday outing only to find that my ex and her friends had taken and moved out all the main furniture, and I mean nearly all!!!

As my lawyer said later, possession seems to be 9/10ths of the law. But it was sure a blow in my mind!! 

Anyway, you'll soon be in your new digs.

BTW: There seems to be a lot of visitor and harbour activity looking at the webcam lately, and all the Bluenose II interest:
Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

And they still keep streaming by Peggy's lighthouse, which always seems to be popular as well.

And hey, no fog today that I could see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes Amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, is that an echo I hear? Nope it's just Marc rambling around his empty house. 

Today on SAP, a beautiful Vimeo video of the heavens taken to the south of us in Montana and a gif that will make you hold your head.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am needing to disconnect my wifi to return everything to Bell Aliant. So, I shall be silent for a day or so until I get to Lunenburg and get set up once again. Stay safe, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, is that an echo I hear? Nope it's just Marc rambling around his empty house.
> 
> Today on SAP, a beautiful Vimeo video of the heavens taken to the south of us in Montana and a gif that will make you hold your head.


Laugh if you will, Don, but there IS an echo!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

I'm sure there is Marc, just a wee attempt at a bit of humour this morning!


----------



## johnp

Heh Don ... I'm up early every day, just don't always drop by The Shang for coffee. If I'm up & online before you tomorrow, I'll get a brew on-the-go, for you, and any others stopping by The Shang in the early-am.

Have to keep the morning coffee 'alive' while Marc travels, eh!!


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm...??? I thought you'd be up bright and early tomorrow but out enjoying your Saturday dim sum variations??


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Heh Don ... I'm up early every day, just don't always drop by The Shang for coffee. If I'm up & online before you tomorrow, I'll get a brew on-the-go, for you, and any others stopping by The Shang in the early-am.
> 
> Have to keep the morning coffee 'alive' while Marc travels, eh!!


You will have to be up very early to beat me John. Right below the day's date at the top of the page in small letters you can see what time I uploaded SAP that day. Today that time was 3:25 a.m. MDT. 

That noted, I will gladly join you for a coffee daily during Marc's absence while he moves.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I thought you'd be up bright and early tomorrow but out enjoying your Saturday dim sum variations??


Yup ... dim sum is definitely on the menu for tomorrow!!  But we don't leave for the restaurant until just after 8am.

I'm up by 5am every morning .... seems I've never got away from my early-am risings for both school and work.

edit to add ... and that's been for a good while of retirement .. I left Moncton, after 25 years of living/working in Atlantic Canada, and flew out here on 30 June, 1995.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> You will have to be up very early to beat me John. Right below the day's date at the top of the page in small letters you can see what time I uploaded SAP that day. Today that time was 3:25 a.m. MDT.
> 
> That noted, I will gladly join you for a coffee daily during Marc's absence while he moves.


.... will catch you for coffee tomorrow ... your brew or mine, eh!!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. I put on the coffee pot, so help yourself while I work on tomorrow's issue of SAP. Today's issue pictures a pelican rescued from some fishing line, a toadem pole and a bear rescues a drowning crow.


----------



## johnp

Morning Don ... thanks for the coffee, looking forward to it this morning!! Have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Made it to Lunenburg with Daisy and Abby in one piece. Now, we are all together here in our new home. All I have to do now is learn where everything might be ...... in terms of rooms, light switches, etc. Still, there will be plenty of time for that in the days to come.

Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Made it to Lunenburg with Daisy and Abby in one piece. Now, we are all together here in our new home. All I have to do now is learn where everything might be ...... in terms of rooms, light switches, etc. Still, there will be plenty of time for that in the days to come. Anyone care for some coffee?


Good to see you all made it safe & sound Marc. Would enjoy a coffee this morning .. thanks!!


----------



## SINC

Morning guys! been up for a while now working and was glad to see the coffee ready. So your new adventure begins Marc, and I cannot help but think it is to be a grand one.

John you are sure up early as well.

Today on SAP, a deer among the ferns on the west coast and a very short video that is sure to make you smile. It involves a penguin splat and that all I have to say about that.

PS to Marc, you may want to change your location info under your avatar!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good to see you all made it safe & sound Marc. Would enjoy a coffee this morning .. thanks!!


Thanks, John. How are you and Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning guys! been up for a while now working and was glad to see the coffee ready. So your new adventure begins Marc, and I cannot help but think it is to be a grand one.
> 
> John you are sure up early as well.
> 
> Today on SAP, a deer among the ferns on the west coast and a very short video that is sure to make you smile. It involves a penguin splat and that all I have to say about that.
> 
> PS to Marc, you may want to change your location info under your avatar!


Thanks for this info, Don.


----------



## pm-r

I'm glad to hear that you had a good successful and safe move Marc, and the best of luck in your new home and land.

I guess we can't call you a Newfie any longer and I don't know what Lunenburgers are referred to. 

As usual I'm taking it easy and as advised by my surgeon, and enjoyed my read of SAP among other things so far today. 

I even got some domestic chores done like doing the dishes and some watering of plants before my wife returns along with my cousin who have been spending a few days relaxing, I hope, with my sister at her cabin at Cameron Lake, further north on the Island.

I enjoyed the penguin skit on SAP today and it reminded me of the penguin tripping a fellow penguin into the break in the ice that was making the rounds several years ago.

As for the Whatzit? Don, I'd say it's an extremely high magnification of a micro crack in a piece of steel, probably taken after a stress test, but I dare say that there was a bit of color modification and additions done to the actual image.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Patrick. I think that everyone not from here is a CFA, as in "come from aways" .



pm-r said:


> I'm glad to hear that you had a good successful and safe move Marc, and the best of luck in your new home and land.
> 
> I guess we can't call you a Newfie any longer and I don't know what Lunenburgers are referred to.
> 
> As usual I'm taking it easy and as advised by my surgeon, and enjoyed my read of SAP among other things so far today.
> 
> I even got some domestic chores done like doing the dishes and some watering of plants before my wife returns along with my cousin who have been spending a few days relaxing, I hope, with my sister at her cabin at Cameron Lake, further north on the Island.
> 
> I enjoyed the penguin skit on SAP today and it reminded me of the penguin tripping a fellow penguin into the break in the ice that was making the rounds several years ago.
> 
> As for the Whatzit? Don, I'd say it's an extremely high magnification of a micro crack in a piece of steel, probably taken after a stress test, but I dare say that there was a bit of color modification and additions done to the actual image.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Patrick. I think that everyone not from here is a CFA, as in "come from aways" .



I guess that's about right and should cover things generally, but maybe we could call you Old Bluenose now...

Look what I found... 
"...The name "bluenose" originated as a nickname for Nova Scotians..."

Bluenose - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I sure didn't know that!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess that's about right and should cover things generally, but maybe we could call you Old Bluenose now...
> 
> Look what I found...
> "...The name "bluenose" originated as a nickname for Nova Scotians..."
> 
> Bluenose - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I sure didn't know that!!


Still, I was not born and raised here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes Amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Coffee would be great, thanks Marc.

On SAP today, a video tongue twister called 'ship my pants', a gif to help you pack for a one night stay and how some folks find home more stressful than work.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee would be great, thanks Marc.
> 
> On SAP today, a video tongue twister called 'ship my pants', a gif to help you pack for a one night stay and how some folks find home more stressful than work.


Coming right up, Don. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

I am fine thanks, Marc. Grandson Nick and ggrandson Christian dropped by yesterday for a visit and wound up staying overnight. Just waiting for them to get up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am fine thanks, Marc. Grandson Nick and ggrandson Christian dropped by yesterday for a visit and wound up staying overnight. Just waiting for them to get up.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got my Nova Scotia driver's license today. Guess I am now truly in NS.


----------



## SINC

Didn't take you long to do that Marc. First sign of permanency.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Didn't take you long to do that Marc. First sign of permanency.


True. We were in Bridgewater to get some recycling bins and was near this MV building, so I thought to get it over with.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes Amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone want some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee, please. Today on SAP 'why you should not vote Liberal', a look at the bicycle of the future in our video and new vein scanning technique to buy lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee, please. Today on SAP 'why you should not vote Liberal', a look at the bicycle of the future in our video and new vein scanning technique to buy lunch.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Maybe we should grt that sort of scanner for the Cafe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Freshly brewed coffee is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. The Nova Scotia coffee has a bit of a different taste than that of St. John's. Must be the water. 

Ride along with the pilots of an A380 Airbus making its first landing in San Francisco on today's SAP video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. The Nova Scotia coffee has a bit of a different taste than that of St. John's. Must be the water.
> 
> Ride along with the pilots of an A380 Airbus making its first landing in San Francisco on today's SAP video.


Actually, Don, the water is better here in Lunenburg than St. John's ...... far less treatment and chemicals added.


----------



## SINC

Well, that makes your move all the more positive then Marc. Do the doxies drink more water now? That would be a sure sign of improvement.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, Don, the water is better here in Lunenburg than St. John's ...... far less treatment and chemicals added.



It seems that they installed and upgraded their water supply just fairly recently:

Water Canada | History in the Making - Water Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, that makes your move all the more positive then Marc. Do the doxies drink more water now? That would be a sure sign of improvement.


No more than usual, but they have fun on walks since many here are fascinated with doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems that they installed and upgraded their water supply just fairly recently:
> 
> Water Canada | History in the Making - Water Canada


Very interesting Patrick.


----------



## SINC

It is going to be a hot one here for us today. SAP is up with a video of a little girl with a big voice, a ship found in the rubble of the 9/11 site and 'Bears Wandering Around Upright Like They're Cartoon Characters'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A nice day here in Lunenburg. Not sunny but pleasant breezes off of the Atlantic keeps the air fresh and mild.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from getting my snow tires taken off the Rav4. Told them that the snow just melted in the July heat so now is the time to put on the all-season tires. Sadly, the mechanic believed me until I told him I was just joking.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Just got back from getting my snow tires taken off the Rav4. Told them that the snow just melted in the July heat so now is the time to put on the all-season tires. Sadly, the mechanic believed me until I told him I was just joking.



:lmao: :lmao: That's funny!!

We just had my wife's Nissan X-Trail Bonivista in for an oil change and service at our local Midas Service, and the lady called me saying it still had its winter snow tires installed and I had to explain to her that they were Nokian WRG2 *All-Weather* Tires (Winter Rated) and meant for all year use. She was glad to learn something new to her.

BTW: They are excellent tires but are only available in Canada through the Kal Tire Stores I believe, and saves any annual tire changes.

JFYI: Review: Nokian WR G2 All-Season Tires


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :lmao: That's funny!!
> 
> We just had my wife's Nissan X-Trail Bonivista in for an oil change and service at our local Midas Service, and the lady called me saying it still had its winter snow tires installed and I had to explain to her that they were Nokian WRG2 *All-Weather* Tires (Winter Rated) and meant for all year use. She was glad to learn something new to her.
> 
> BTW: They are excellent tires but are only available in Canada through the Kal Tire Stores I believe, and saves any annual tire changes.
> 
> JFYI: Review: Nokian WR G2 All-Season Tires


Patrick, folks here rush to get snow tires on their cars by Canadian Thanksgiving, even though there is not much snow on the roads until Christmas.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, folks here rush to get snow tires on their cars by Canadian Thanksgiving, even though there is not much snow on the roads until Christmas.


People here don't rush .. they wait until they're stuck, and then wish they had!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, folks here rush to get snow tires on their cars by Canadian Thanksgiving, even though there is not much snow on the roads until Christmas.



That's about the same for many drivers out here as well Marc. I guess I was really suggesting that such drivers should install good All-Weather type tires and save the annual tire change-over hassle.

And I really feel sorry for those that don't, and even more so for the poor tires that aren't even mounted on wheel rims and with all the mounting and un-mounting that can kill a tire, besides the hassle of storage. Way cheaper in the long run as well.


----------



## SINC

I run all-season tires all year round and never change any more since I got the 4 x 4 in 2001, it has never been a problem. I run in 4 high all winter long without any issues and have never been stuck or unable to get anywhere I want to go. Saves me a lot of time and money.


----------



## johnp

Most people out here (and that includes City Dept's, vehicle drivers, Mall, supermarket, and plaza parking lots, home owners (w/their sidewalks), and the like ... just think "it's God's country", and "heh, if it does snow, or ice up", leave it to "nature" take care of it, eh!!!!


----------



## pm-r

I just thought I'd mention that, at least here in BC, the RCMP during bad winter road conditions were often stopping and or ticketing any driver who wasn't at least carrying winter chains or without any winter or all-season tires, including those stamped M & S, unless they were stamped with the peaked mountain with snowflake symbol:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute .......

The 26 Most Wiener Dog Things To Ever Happen In The History Of Wiener Dogs


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Just curious Marc, but are you having an issues adjusting to the 'half hour gone' in terms of time now that you are in NS? After 30 odd years, it just occurred to me it must be different.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just curious Marc, but are you having an issues adjusting to the 'half hour gone' in terms of time now that you are in NS? After 30 odd years, it just occurred to me it must be different.


Don, the only issue I have with the half hour difference is that I turn on the radio at 630PM expecting the 6PM CBC National news and I realize that it starts here at the normal time of 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the doxies seem to be waking you later in NS. 

Today on SAP watch as Sammy Davis Jr. visits the Bunker residence, from season 2 of All In The Family. And who is Donald Jump?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the doxies seem to be waking you later in NS.
> 
> Today on SAP watch as Sammy Davis Jr. visits the Bunker residence, from season 2 of All In The Family. And who is Donald Jump?


Morning, Don. Yes, that is true, Don. The sun comes up a half hour or so later here, and we are trying to get out of the 5AM feeding routine.

That was a classic scene with SD Jr. kissing Archie when Lionel took his picture at the end.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ...... That was a classic scene with SD Jr. kissing Archie when Lionel took his picture at the end.


Yup .. it sure was!! And one of so many good ones, eh!!


----------



## johnp

This one's for Don ... have been using this photo for my wallpaper for the past while. Now if I could only lay back, relax, and chew like this!!


----------



## pm-r

Well John, you'd need a super thick skull and supporting super strong jaws and teeth to chew the bamboo as they do, and they were basically forced to rely on bamboo even though their digestive tract isn't really designed to utilize it. And they have to eat huge amounts just to get some nutrition to survive, and that's basically why they're so lazy - they don't have enough energy for much more than eating, lounging and sleeping.

Not as idealistic as it seems I'm afraid. 

Check it out if you like at some websites such as:
Bamboo – The Giant Diet of the Giant Panda | Pandas International Blog
etc.


----------



## johnp

Patrick ... so I (we) best stay with what we know, eh ... no chewing involved, just some much-enjoyed swallowing!!!


----------



## pm-r

That looks very inviting John and I can join you at four with my glass of dry red. But a bit cool on our deck and overcast with possible threatening showers.

And I will say I think that tablecloth is rock solid and isn't going anywhere.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> ..... And I will say I think that tablecloth is rock solid and isn't going anywhere.


We use some of our "pet rocks" (collected from Manning Park and Harrison trips) to try and keep it in place!! 
It works for most days ...


----------



## Dr.G.

What a lovely balcony dining setting, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> This one's for Don ... have been using this photo for my wallpaper for the past while. Now if I could only lay back, relax, and chew like this!!


Nice to see you are still enjoying my searches for pics John. Nice setting on the balcony as well. It may not be large, but it is full of style and kudos to you for treating your lady as she should be. I bet Jean loves how you set things up, and maybe even the plonk too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Interesting to wake up to the song of different song birds here in Lunenburg. I can't identify what they are however. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## johnp

Morning all. A coffee sounds good Marc - thanks!

Thanks for the kudos re: balcony settings, and all. It's our little thing most afternoons, and we enjoy it. The only thing that really keeps us from not going out there is wind. We brave most temperatures (year-round).


----------



## SINC

Me too please Marc, stayed up late and watched the Esks-Ottawa football game so slept in a wee bit. John, you are an early bird this morning as well. No songbirds here these days as a murder of crows have moved in and drove them all out of the neighbourhood.

Today on SAP we do have birds though this morning as well as an interesting yarn about to Lancaster bombers flying in formation. It would not be much of a story other than the fact that they are the only two left in the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. A coffee sounds good Marc - thanks!
> 
> Thanks for the kudos re: balcony settings, and all. It's our little thing most afternoons, and we enjoy it. The only thing that really keeps us from not going out there is wind. We brave most temperatures (year-round).


Coming right up, John. We have a huge deck with a southwesterly exposure, but no deck furniture. So, we enjoy our meals in the sun room with all the windows open.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too please Marc, stayed up late and watched the Esks-Ottawa football game so slept in a wee bit. John, you are an early bird this morning as well. No songbirds here these days as a murder of crows have moved in and drove them all out of the neighbourhood.
> 
> Today on SAP we do have birds though this morning as well as an interesting yarn about to Lancaster bombers flying in formation. It would not be much of a story other than the fact that they are the only two left in the world.


Coming right up, Don. The songbirds seems to scare the crows away here, much like in St. John's.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ..... We have a huge deck with a southwesterly exposure, but no deck furniture. So, we enjoy our meals in the sun room with all the windows open.


Sounds good Marc.
How are the dogs enjoying their new surroundings? Is the back fenced-in, for them to run around, and all?


----------



## pm-r

I enjoyed your SAP article on the Lancasters Don and I've been following some of the coverage for the last week or so.

I can still remember them flying in and out of Pat Bay Airport as I watched them practice from the beach on James Island not too far away, and yet I was just a few years of age. The roar of their RR Merlin engines was just awesome, and especially so when they were flying in formation.

But I couldn't believe how stark and the narrow quarters they had when we did a tour of one of them at the museum at Nanton Alberta. A very worthwhile tour for those interested, and even my wife enjoyed the visit and tour. My hats off to all those who flew in them during their tour of duty!!


----------



## pm-r

I enjoy the NS webcams Marc and keeping tabs on things over your way, and it looks like a wedding happening soon on the windy White Point Beach:
Nova Scotia Webcams - White Point Beach | White Point Beach Resort

Maybe invite yourselves over and have a snack and some wine. 

Oppps, not exactly a short drive away I see according to googlemaps. Oh well.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, John. We have a huge deck with a southwesterly exposure, but no deck furniture. So, we enjoy our meals in the sun room with all the windows open.



I'm sure you'll remedy the lack of deck furniture soon Marc and when do we get to see some shots of your new digs??? And preferably before you post some photos of the deep Lunenburg, NS snow on your deck and yard!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I enjoy the NS webcams Marc and keeping tabs on things over your way, and it looks like a wedding happening soon on the windy White Point Beach:
> Nova Scotia Webcams - White Point Beach | White Point Beach Resort
> 
> Maybe invite yourselves over and have a snack and some wine.
> 
> Oppps, not exactly a short drive away I see according to googlemaps. Oh well.


This is the web cam of the spot on harbor side which is about a kilometer from where we live.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## SINC

Marc, I always had a good sense of where you were in St. John's relative to other spots in the city. I would like to look up your house in Lunenburg so I can see exactly where you are relative to the harbour. Do you mind sharing your street address? I think you did when you showed us the listing for the house long ago, but a search turns up nothing on ehMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I always had a good sense of where you were in St. John's relative to other spots in the city. I would like to look up your house in Lunenburg so I can see exactly where you are relative to the harbour. Do you mind sharing your street address? I think you did when you showed us the listing for the house long ago, but a search turns up nothing on ehMac.


95 Dufferin Street, just off of Tupper Street.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 95 Dufferin Street, just off of Tupper Street.


Thanks Marc, very central location indeed:


----------



## pm-r

A nice looking place Marc and a nice big yard for the dogs as well. But that's a fair bit of grass to cut and maintain but I'm sure you'll get a nice ride-on mower!! 

And the interesting The Knot Pub just a short distance away with some interesting dishes at decent prices with rave reviews. It's making me hungry just looking.


----------



## SINC

We are just about ready for Ann's BD party today. Overcast, hot and muggy so out came the umbrellas.


----------



## johnp

Despite the overcast, hot & muggy weather (which we suffered through before it went your way) ... looking good Don ... good wishes and cheers from us for a great time and day for all, and especially for the birthday girl!! 
Cheers!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, very central location indeed:


An interesting shot, Don. The section we are in is called Newtown, and the section to the right is Oldtown. The houses in Oldtown are older and smaller, with much smaller lots. The homes in Newtown have more land and are usually larger is size.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, wish Ann a happy birthday from me.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A nice looking place Marc and a nice big yard for the dogs as well. But that's a fair bit of grass to cut and maintain but I'm sure you'll get a nice ride-on mower!!
> 
> And the interesting The Knot Pub just a short distance away with some interesting dishes at decent prices with rave reviews. It's making me hungry just looking.


Patrick, my wife wants me to get a ride on mower, but my neighbor mows our lawn just for gas money. He is retired and has little to do with his time.

Yes, the Knot Pub is a fine place for a hot afternoon beer.


----------



## SINC

We are in the middle of a huge downpour that has pretty much shut down the party. Everyone ran for the house, but I ran for the motor home to close the windows, so am stuck out here until it quits. Good plan, eh, with a fridge full of beer and all?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some Sunday Brunch. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch has long past ......... anyone care for lunch?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Brunch has long past ......... anyone care for lunch?


Suspect for you, lunch has passed, and it's now getting closer to afternoon tea, eh!!

We'll be doing a light lunch very soon, and then I'll have some serious dinner preparations to start. We're having 'trotters' today (picked up a mess of them at a Chinese market after dim sum on Saturday). Plan to boil and simmer them this time, so will have to start much sooner than when I use the pressure cooker (my usual method to prepare). Have a selection of veggies, seasonings, and some vinegar (the 'magic' ingredient) to add. And as usual, the resulting stock will be cooled overnight, then the fat removed, and the gel put away in the freezer, to use for soups, and such this fall/winter.

We haven't had a taste of feet in quite some time, so are rather looking forward to it. As long as it's not too often, the trotters provide a fun & taasty meal, and the stock is amazingly good (and helpful to the cause, come making soup times!!).

Hope Sunday's treating you and yours well.


----------



## johnp

... a few ducks (on the pond at my former apartment building), and a couple of flowers (hydrangea) in the gardens here - from our walkabout this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I took a stroll down to the harbor to see the Bluenose II. People seemed more interested in the three doxies than the ship.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. An interesting story today on world records you might be able to break on your lunch hour. Also a diver barely hits the swimming pool on the daily give and if you hate big trucks on the highway, this guy has the perfect solution in 'the things that people send us'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## SINC

Things are pretty good all round thanks, Marc. Ann's knee is recovering and although has a long way to go, at least she is mobile again.

Just got my '49 licensed and insured this morning. It is to be decked to a specialty repair shop in Edmonton for some TLC and then I can get it on the road again. Then we shall see if anyone is interested in buying it. One never knows.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Things are pretty good all round thanks, Marc. Ann's knee is recovering and although has a long way to go, at least she is mobile again.
> 
> Just got my '49 licensed and insured this morning. It is to be decked to a specialty repair shop in Edmonton for some TLC and then I can get it on the road again. Then we shall see if anyone is interested in buying it. One never knows.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## johnp

Some leftovers for dinner today -- thank goodness no 'real' cooking time in the kitchen as it's just too warm for such. Warm and muggy here .. it'll end one on these days, but in the meantime, it's hanging on and definitely trying to torment us!!  At present 26C (humidex 32C)

The trotters were a big success yesterday, so one dinner down, and one to go, with leftovers today. And three large containers of gel stock collected and frozen this morning, to use in soups and the like this fall/winter "soup season". The corn was good too -- a couple of leftovers for tonight.

Heh Marc ... this would be a great time to enjoy a gin & tonic ... my cabinet is empty ... do you have any you could forward doxie express?


----------



## Dr.G.

A couple of G & Ts coming right up, John. A pleasant 20C with a beautiful sunset here in Lunenburg. The temps are so much better than in St. John's, especially in the evening and at night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes Amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A couple of G & Ts coming right up, John. A pleasant 20C with a beautiful sunset here in Lunenburg. The temps are so much better than in St. John's, especially in the evening and at night.


Good to hear that you folks are enjoying the change in both location and climate. Bet you can hardly wait for winter to watch the St. John's snowfall while you use your broom to dust off your deck!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good to hear that you folks are enjoying the change in both location and climate. Bet you can hardly wait for winter to watch the St. John's snowfall while you use your broom to dust off your deck!


We shall see, Don. Lunenburg did get nearly 5 feet of snow last year ........ St. John's got nearly 19 feet, so it is all relative.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee? Business is slow here in The Cafe, and even slower here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Had a very busy morning and just now got around to The Shang. I am sure many are busy on vacation and taking a break from the web. I ought to try it myself some day.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> ...... I am sure many are busy on vacation and taking a break from the web. I ought to try it myself some day.


I was thinking the same Don -- it's quiet most anywhere on the net these days, I often wonder why I continue to sit here. It's often like pretending that at some time there might be something interesting. 
Thank goodness fall is coming, and with most families back home, and all, we can plan a few short trips. The first is booked for mid-September, and we're counting the days!!!


----------



## johnp

Don ... thought of you when we enjoyed a few "headcheese on crackers" snacks out on the balcony earlier this afternoon. 

Jean used the last of the pork hock meat & gel from last night's dinner, and prepared it last night. It was perfect today, with such a wonderful texture and flavour. Thanks I'm sure, to the many 'goodies' (veggies, et al) I had added in the original cooking -- all were so well-absorbed, and in the resulting gel, nothing overwhelmed the overall taste.

Still have a little more headcheese for tomorrow -- yea!!


----------



## SINC

You know John, if I lived closer that sounds good enough for me that I would have crashed the party! beejacon


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> You know John, if I lived closer that sounds good enough for me that I would have crashed the party! beejacon


... thought it might perk your appetite!!


----------



## SINC

It did, but tonight I settled for scalloped spuds with sweet ham and pineapple slices accompanied by some brussels sprouts with bacon and fresh garden green beans.

Oh, and a cold beer to wash it down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Our things shipped from St. J. Finally arrive tomorrow morning. Paix, mes Amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, it will be good to have your own belongings again and complete your new home with old treasures.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, it will be good to have your own belongings again and complete your new home with old treasures.


So very true, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to make some fresh coffee before we enter The Unpacking Zone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Good luck with your unpacking. My bet is that it will take more than one day for sure.

Today on SAP, A video that will make you laugh as a woman greases a pole with Vaseline to keep a squirrel from climbing it, a new warning on the sipper of your jeans and a tail, er tale about a Saskatchewan cow.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Good luck with your unpacking. My bet is that it will take more than one day for sure.
> ... ... ...



To be sure, and it reminds me of a fellow I knew in university.

After he finished university he went travelling with many different trips around the world. After one trip, he questioned why he needed so much stuff at home when he managed so well with just his backpack for several years. 

Then he started working at several different places that entailed moving so he sold everything he didn't need and could just move with several cases and/or backpacks.

The last time I heard of him he was married and had a family and was still living almost the same way apparently. Virtually almost nothing to move compared to most of us, and definitely less than myself who tends to be a bit of a packrat.

If nothing else, he sure saved a lot of moving expenses and hassles.


----------



## pm-r

Yes, we're back from our few days of boating and had a nice time and some good weather.


----------



## SINC

Since it is well past midnight in Lunenburg, one has to assume either Marc is still unpacking or too pooped to bother posting goodnight. I hope it is the latter and he's fast asleep, getting some much needed rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Since it is well past midnight in Lunenburg, one has to assume either Marc is still unpacking or too pooped to bother posting goodnight. I hope it is the latter and he's fast asleep, getting some much needed rest.


How very true Don. We unpacked boxes until midnight, and then just crashed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good this morning, thanks. Glad to hear you got some rest and are fresh to start another day of unpacking.

An interesting look at the take off of an Ilyushin II-86 plane on a very short runway, a great shot of a hibiscus flower and some interesting instructions on a bottle of dog shampoo.


----------



## pm-r

Morning all and especially to all you early morning risers. Man you get up early. 

We enjoyed SAP yesterday and got a real laugh from the squirrel and the Vaselined pole.

We did a similar thing with a large plastic serving platter we got from our local grocery store. I had it rigged above one of our bird feeders so it pivoted and swivelled but the squirrel still managed to leap onto it and then tilt it so that it could get to the feeder - well until I sprayed the platter with a dry silicone lube!!! My wife almost died laughing watching it's attempts to land, that weren't successful and finally gave up. I'm wishing I'd taken a video, but never even thought of doing so.


----------



## SINC

Well Patrick, as Marc well knows, I adopted my Mom's favourite saying after she left us, "always giving, never taking".

And of course you know all about the early bird and the worm I suspect.

That noted, it does hold though, that it's the second mouse who gets the cheese. 

Time for me to go horizontal, but thinking of Marc and Deborah as they continue to tackle unpacking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The more boxes we unpack, the more there seems left to unpack. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes Amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early again this morning since those boxes won't unpack themselves. Such is Life. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc and continued good luck with your chore.

Today on SAP, a touching video, even if it is a promotion by the TD bank and much more.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Marc, you sure do get up early, I guess your internal clock needs adjusting to the new time zone.

I see you've made the big move, hope it went smoothly. Are you all done at MU or will you telecommute?

In some respects un-packing is more difficult than packing, just finding a place for all those otherwise seldom used or forgotten items. The last time we moved we ended up just leaving some boxes until we actually needed something - took us months to get everything parked somewhere - or we just decided that we didn't need it anyway an dumped it.

Anyway, a big change - new home in a new place - enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Marc, you sure do get up early, I guess your internal clock needs adjusting to the new time zone.
> 
> I see you've made the big move, hope it went smoothly. Are you all done at MU or will you telecommute?
> 
> In some respects un-packing is more difficult than packing, just finding a place for all those otherwise seldom used or forgotten items. The last time we moved we ended up just leaving some boxes until we actually needed something - took us months to get everything parked somewhere - or we just decided that we didn't need it anyway an dumped it.
> 
> Anyway, a big change - new home in a new place - enjoy!


Evening, Bill (I think that your first name is Bill). There is only a 1/2 hour time difference between Newfoundland Standard Time and Atlantic Standard time. I am up early due to the doxies wanting to go outside and then to be fed.

I shall be a teleprofessor at Memorial Univ. I shall be kept on as a regular faculty member, with full pay and benefits, but I shall teach from here.

I agree. Unpacking is more difficult than packing. We have to find new places for all of our stuff. Luckily, we sold off some things and gave away loads of other things we did not feel we would need here (e.g., my snow blower).


----------



## OldeBullDust

Yes Marc, Bill it is, although I've been call other things by some.

You gave away your snow Blower! 

You know that you're just inviting the snow demons to seek revenge!

Anyway, I hope you'll soon be able to take a moment and relax and enjoy your new home. Do your Doxies have a proper play yard yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Yes Marc, Bill it is, although I've been call other things by some.
> 
> You gave away your snow Blower!
> 
> You know that you're just inviting the snow demons to seek revenge!
> 
> Anyway, I hope you'll soon be able to take a moment and relax and enjoy your new home. Do your Doxies have a proper play yard yet?


Sold my snowblower, Bill. Five feet of snow is what they got here all last year. We got that in January.

The doxies will have a fenced in area in two weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes Amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine.

Today on SAP a video that show you how easy it is to defeat one of those sliding chain locks on hotel room doors. A strikingly beautiful landscape shot near Nordegg, AB. by Al Popil. (John may like it for his desktop) and our daily gif of goats having fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, time to rise and shine.
> 
> Today on SAP a video that show you how easy it is to defeat one of those sliding chain locks on hotel room doors. A strikingly beautiful landscape shot near Nordegg, AB. by Al Popil. (John may like it for his desktop) and our daily gif of goats having fun.


Morning, Don. It was a beautiful sunrise here in Lunenburg upon which to "rise and shine" ......... and then get back to unpacking. I think that the boxes multiply at night. There seems more to unpack each morning


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ..... I think that the boxes multiply at night. There seems more to unpack each morning


From what I recall of all my moves and unpackings, I think you're right Marc!!  
Hang in there .. it'll soon be over, and you'll be able to enjoy what you once had, once again ... if you can find where you put it, eh!!  
Take care ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we had 275 items, some in boxes and some things like beds, dressers, tables, etc that were not boxed. We have unboxed about 35 boxes so far, and now, at last count, we have 303 items ......... boxes are popping up each morning.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I looked up your home on Apple maps and see you do have large yard. but I noticed that Lunenburg appears to be quite a small town. Am I wrong in thinking it must be one or two thousand people or so? I see WIKI lists the population as over 25,000, but I find that hard to swallow given what I see on the map. Is there something I am missing?


----------



## pm-r

Hi Don, while Marc is no doubt busy unpacking, I had wondered about the same question.

I came to the conclusion that there are two different but inclusive areas:
- One: Lunenburg County with a population of 47,313
- Two: Lunenburg proper with a population of 2,313

That figure suits the google map of Lunenburg better, and all info from wikipedia. Having 25,000 in Lunenburg proper would definitely be a tight squeeze and the street view sure didn't show any sign of huge big tall high-rises. Quite the opposite in fact which was nice to see.


----------



## johnp

Lunenburg 'town' and 'county' ?
Statistics - Town of Lunenburg


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Lunenburg 'town' and 'county' ?
> Statistics - Town of Lunenburg


Looks like that is the key John.

Meanwhile, I have spent the afternoon creating sweet and sour pork ribs on the BBQ. Hope they taste as good as they look.


----------



## johnp

SINC;1775881 .... Meanwhile said:


> Looking good Don ... enjoy!!!
> 
> We did dim sum this morning, so will not be doing much for dinner today .. a sandwich for me, and some leftovers for she.
> 
> We're off to a friend's '70'th' birthday party tomorrow .. it's early in the day, so will be a 'brunch' affair. Sounds good to us ... we prefer early-in-the-day affairs/meals, et al.


----------



## pm-r

Yum!!! Those sure look good and I'm envious. My kind of favourite fare as well. 

I'm batching for a few days and it's looking like leftover chicken/shrimp curry with rice or just some cold leftover BBQ'd chicken for me tonight.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Lunenburg 'town' and 'county' ?
> Statistics - Town of Lunenburg



A much more interesting site thanks John rather than the more clinical sites I used:

Lunenburg, Nova Scotia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Lunenburg County, Nova Scotia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I looked up your home on Apple maps and see you do have large yard. but I noticed that Lunenburg appears to be quite a small town. Am I wrong in thinking it must be one or two thousand people or so? I see WIKI lists the population as over 25,000, but I find that hard to swallow given what I see on the map. Is there something I am missing?


Yes, Don, we have a big lot. Much of the back will be fenced for the doxies, and we shall garden in the front. Lunenburg has a population of just over 2300 people. Most are employed here or in Halifax, and they have three schools, which is the lifeblood of small communities.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hi Don, while Marc is no doubt busy unpacking, I had wondered about the same question.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that there are two different but inclusive areas:
> - One: Lunenburg County with a population of 47,313
> - Two: Lunenburg proper with a population of 2,313
> 
> That figure suits the google map of Lunenburg better, and all info from wikipedia. Having 25,000 in Lunenburg proper would definitely be a tight squeeze and the street view sure didn't show any sign of huge big tall high-rises. Quite the opposite in fact which was nice to see.


This is correct, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes Amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the coffee pot is on help yourself.

Put on your thinking caps and see if you can ID the Whatzit? item today on SAP. Our video features an ingenious way to get 200 mpg out of your vehicle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, the coffee pot is on help yourself.
> 
> Put on your thinking caps and see if you can ID the Whatzit? item today on SAP. Our video features an ingenious way to get 200 mpg out of your vehicle.


At first glance, it looks like a pile of candy. Then I see plastic ......... but a plastic what? This is a good stumper for a Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Taking a bit of a break today from unpacking. We are trying to get the kitchen organized and put things away before starting on other rooms and boxes. Then we took a stroll down to the harbor to buy some fresh scallops which are getting ready to be pan seared. This has been a grand day weather-wise with temps hitting 25C with no wind and clear skies. The temps have been about 10C cooler in St. John's with lots of rain and drizzle. What a difference.


----------



## SINC

Sounds like you folks are settling in just fine in Lunenburg Marc. Slow but sure gets the job done.


----------



## pm-r

Nice SAP issue today Don and a lot to go through.

I just loved that demolition video and quite inventive with the extra colourful effects and explosive blasts, but that motorbike has to be the ugliest ever and I skipped over it. I don't know about running on gas fumes and that's a accident just waiting to happen, but that new "jet/rocket engine" was sure interesting that made me do some more checking.

As for the Whatzit I immediately thought of the bag of toffee my daughter made and gave me that I had put into cupboard, but it had come away from the wax paper that was supposed to keep it separated. It looks almost the same but I'll have to say it's a rare example of a cluster of Calcite or Calcium Carbonate with Iron Oxide included. Quite unusual I'd say.

Thanks again for your SAP issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sounds like you folks are settling in just fine in Lunenburg Marc. Slow but sure gets the job done.


Well, we should be done by Boxing Day in either 2014 or 2015. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we should be done by Boxing Day in either 2014 or 2015. We shall see.


Like your idea of setting up the kitchen first Marc ... especially when you can fetch fresh scallops, and the like to prepare and enjoy!!


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Nice SAP issue today Don and a lot to go through.
> 
> I just loved that demolition video and quite inventive with the extra colourful effects and explosive blasts, but that motorbike has to be the ugliest ever and I skipped over it. I don't know about running on gas fumes and that's a accident just waiting to happen, but that new "jet/rocket engine" was sure interesting that made me do some more checking.
> 
> As for the Whatzit I immediately thought of the bag of toffee my daughter made and gave me that I had put into cupboard, but it had come away from the wax paper that was supposed to keep it separated. It looks almost the same but I'll have to say it's a rare example of a cluster of Calcite or Calcium Carbonate with Iron Oxide included. Quite unusual I'd say.
> 
> Thanks again for your SAP issues.


Glad you enjoyed it Patrick. I am really not sure how much longer I can go on, day after day trying to keep it interesting and alive. I love doing it, but it has become more of a chore than a pleasure of late. I guess I just have to persevere and try some new ideas to freshen it up, at least in my mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Like your idea of setting up the kitchen first Marc ... especially when you can fetch fresh scallops, and the like to prepare and enjoy!!


You and my wife think alike, John. We are able to eat in our sunroom, which is just off of the deck, since we don't have any deck furniture yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Patrick. I am really not sure how much longer I can go on, day after day trying to keep it interesting and alive. I love doing it, but it has become more of a chore than a pleasure of late. I guess I just have to persevere and try some new ideas to freshen it up, at least in my mind.


Might there be an SAP a few times a week? This way, you don't have the daily grind of getting the new issue online for the next day. Just a thought.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we should be done by Boxing Day in either 2014 or 2015. We shall see.



:lmao: :lmao: 
It would seem that you're having a Boxing Day every day lately Marc.


----------



## johnp

Marc ... have you and Deborah been introduced to any of Willy Krauch's smoked fish products yet? His plant is located on the Eastern Shore (Tangier, NS) near Halifax, but sells online, and many of his products sell in some local stores as well.

I never made it to the plant in Tangier, but I did get to sample many of his (unique and so good Danish) smoked fish products -- salmon, mackerel, and eel, and etc. -- whiie in the Maritimes. I had a friend who always managed to get us a good supply for get-togethers, and the like. If you like smoked fish at all, this is definitely as good as it gets!!!!

Nova Scotia Smoked Seafood | Salmon | Trout | Eel | Mackerel


----------



## KC4

Just popping in to say hello to the Shang Gang, 

I hope all are well. I'm still as busy as ever, if not more busy than ever. 

I think that only means that my plate is still full, just more of what gets loaded onto it, falls off. 

Marc - I see that you are in unpacking mode. That's the better part of a move for me. Hope it's going well for you. 

Don - I checked out SAP today - looks great - I like the format simplification.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... have you and Deborah been introduced to any of Willy Krauch's smoked fish products yet? His plant is located on the Eastern Shore (Tangier, NS) near Halifax, but sells online, and many of his products sell in some local stores as well.
> 
> I never made it to the plant in Tangier, but I did get to sample many of his (unique and so good Danish) smoked fish products -- salmon, mackerel, and eel, and etc. -- whiie in the Maritimes. I had a friend who always managed to get us a good supply for get-togethers, and the like. If you like smoked fish at all, this is definitely as good as it gets!!!!
> 
> Nova Scotia Smoked Seafood | Salmon | Trout | Eel | Mackerel


John, that is a bit far to travel when we can get freshly caught products about 15 minutes from where we live.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Just popping in to say hello to the Shang Gang,
> 
> I hope all are well. I'm still as busy as ever, if not more busy than ever.
> 
> I think that only means that my plate is still full, just more of what gets loaded onto it, falls off.
> 
> Marc - I see that you are in unpacking mode. That's the better part of a move for me. Hope it's going well for you.
> 
> Don - I checked out SAP today - looks great - I like the format simplification.


Evening, Kim. Glad to see you back. Want a new job as official unpacker? The pay is about $250,000 per year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee ........... and some boxes?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Just popping in to say hello to the Shang Gang,
> 
> I hope all are well. I'm still as busy as ever, if not more busy than ever.
> 
> I think that only means that my plate is still full, just more of what gets loaded onto it, falls off.
> 
> Marc - I see that you are in unpacking mode. That's the better part of a move for me. Hope it's going well for you.
> 
> Don - I checked out SAP today - looks great - I like the format simplification.


Hi Kim, long time no hear from. Glad you still get to peek at SAP now and then.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee does sound good although I believe I will pass on the boxes, thanks anyway. 

Today on SAP, a native fisherman in Morristown, BC, a different way of boarding a train and do blue herons eat gophers? Yep, they do!


----------



## pm-r

I look foreword to reading SAP later today Don, but isn't it Moricetown BC, rather than morristown bc????


----------



## SINC

Dunno, photographer Al Popil is there and sent that spelling. Will check with him.


----------



## johnp

Yes Patrick .. believe you're correct. I think that 'old' name for the area has been shelved. 
Welcome to Moricetown, First Nation in north west BC Canada
Moricetown Canyon, Bulkley River, Smithers, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## pm-r

It seems like whoever posted their video used the "morristown" spelling as well. Anyway they both sound the same. You'll just get to different places if you booked or planned a trip. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCh6qNVWndA


----------



## johnp

SINC ... 'many' names of places, things, attractions, et al, thoughout BC have been re-named to more properly reflect their roots and ties with aboriginal communities. I think it's a very positive thing. "British Columbia" sounds so bloody British, and that's not all bad, but it's so far from being so in many respects!!! And thanks for some of that goes to our many fish nations.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> SINC ... 'many' names of places, things, attractions, et al, thoughout BC have been re-named to more properly reflect their roots and ties with aboriginal communities. I think it's a very positive thing. "British Columbia" sounds so bloody British, and that's not all bad, but it's so far from being so in many respects!!! And thanks for some of that goes to our many fish nations.


That kind of reminds me of how many people now call supper, dinner. In Saskatchewan, one always had breakfast, came home from school at noon for dinner and had to be in at 5:30 for supper. Lunch was something carried in a brown bag or a lunch pail. 

How dinner became lunch and supper became dinner is beyond me and certainly not terms we use in our family as to this day it remains breakfast, dinner and supper.


----------



## johnp

I've always (in my 74+ years) referred to the three meals of the day as breakfast, lunch, and dinner. I've always loved the regional differences though. When I lived in NL, after 1pm was referred to as 'evening'. And wow, did that lead to a few initial misunderstandings when I tried to manage a crew for the first time!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I've always (in my 74+ years) referred to the three meals of the day as breakfast, lunch, and dinner. I've always loved the regional differences though. When I lived in NL, after 1pm was referred to as 'evening'. And wow, did that lead to a few initial misunderstandings when I tried to manage a crew for the first time!!


John, in 37 years living in NL, I never understood the terms for the various meals.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great sunset over the Lunenburg harbor this evening. Even the doxies were impressed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Going to sit out on my back deck to look at the stars. Amazing how many there are which are visible here and were obscured from the naked eye in St. John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Marc, that is why we love going to camp at Elk Island Park. It is one of Canada's dark spots.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I look foreword to reading SAP later today Don, but isn't it Moricetown BC, rather than morristown bc????


Correct you are Patrick, as confirmed by Al himself in an email to me earlier this evening that you can read on SAP. Good catch.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, up early and hae the coffee brewing for early arrivals. Today on SAP, 'The Beauty Of Pollination'. As the title suggests, sit back and enjoy this video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, up early and hae the coffee brewing for early arrivals. Today on SAP, 'The Beauty Of Pollination'. As the title suggests, sit back and enjoy this video.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, up early and hae the coffee brewing for early arrivals. Today on SAP, 'The Beauty Of Pollination'. As the title suggests, sit back and enjoy this video.



Holy Smokes that's a bit early to be getting up for me.

That's like getting up almost before tomorrow has even or barely arrived. 

I again look foreword to todays SAP issue. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Holy Smokes that's a bit early to be getting up for me.
> 
> That's like getting up almost before tomorrow has even or barely arrived.
> 
> I again look foreword to todays SAP issue. Thanks.


"Early to bed and early to rise", Patrick. That is the mark of a successful publisher.


----------



## SINC

Well, though I spent nearly three hours waiting, the '49 left 'on the deck' today for a brake job. Should be back by Friday, good as new. Then the decision, to sell or not to sell. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I expect to see Barney running along after this fine car.


----------



## pm-r

She looks nice Don.

Are the brakes standard or have they been modified??

And I trust she has a pair of dice hanging from the interior mirror.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Well, though I spent nearly three hours waiting, the '49 left 'on the deck' today for a brake job. Should be back by Friday, good as new. Then the decision, to sell or not to sell. We shall see.


Good luck with the decision Don. 
Seeing your pictures brought back some fond memories of two vehicles friends of mine had "way back when". One had a 40 Ford, and the other a 51 Meteor. We went on several camping and fishing trips in the latter!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I say keep the car.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> She looks nice Don.
> 
> Are the brakes standard or have they been modified??
> 
> And I trust she has a pair of dice hanging from the interior mirror.


Running gear is entirely stock. Car has just 24,000 original miles on it. At 65 years old, that works out to 370 miles per year avg. since new.

And yep, fuzzy dice come standard on that model!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Good luck with the decision Don.
> Seeing your pictures brought back some fond memories of two vehicles friends of mine had "way back when". One had a 40 Ford, and the other a 51 Meteor. We went on several camping and fishing trips in the latter!!


This one is a Meteor as well John, a deluxe club coupe. In a Ford they were called a businessman's coupe.

Putting on a new steering wheel from a 1950 Mercury and some other minor things plus oil, filter, grease job, etc.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I say keep the car.


Might have too Marc, it is valued just shy of $50,000 so someone will have to have cash to make me think.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Might have too Marc, it is valued just shy of $50,000 so someone will have to have cash to make me think.


It is such a classic ................... and pink is your color.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Want to go outside and do some serious star gazing. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the coffee is on for all you early birds. SAP is up with leftover wine, a moose snow plough that will amaze you and you can forget about breakfast being the most important meal of the day anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I shall have to check out that SAP item re breakfast. Later, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Was very hot here yesterday but a storm swept in and now it is quite liveable here. Just got back from QC, was nice. Thinking of heading to Georgia again this month. 

Off to have my home insurance updated ..... See how much fun you can have when you retire Marc .....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Was very hot here yesterday but a storm swept in and now it is quite liveable here. Just got back from QC, was nice. Thinking of heading to Georgia again this month.
> 
> Off to have my home insurance updated ..... See how much fun you can have when you retire Marc .....




Agggghhh!!! Now I'm going to have that "Georgia on My Mind" tune running through my head all day long... But I can sure think of some worse tunes.


----------



## Rps

That is for sure ... Ray Charles version perhaps .... Haunting would be how I would describe it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Was very hot here yesterday but a storm swept in and now it is quite liveable here. Just got back from QC, was nice. Thinking of heading to Georgia again this month.
> 
> Off to have my home insurance updated ..... See how much fun you can have when you retire Marc .....


Afternoon, Rp. Georgia in Sept. is nice, in that the summer heat is over.

Well, I have a year to go until retirement. That will give me 38 full years at Memorial.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Agggghhh!!! Now I'm going to have that "Georgia on My Mind" tune running through my head all day long... But I can sure think of some worse tunes.


That is a great song, Patrick, especially when sung by Ray Charles.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That is a great song, Patrick, especially when sung by Ray Charles.


Great song by Ray, but the laid back style of Willie Nelson on that number is pretty good as well.

'Course it is so much better when the pair of them sing it as a duet. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Well, the front wheel cylinders on the Meteor can be rebuilt, but the rear are original and need to be replaced. No surprise there.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is best to listen to this song when you have experienced some time in Georgia..


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, the front wheel cylinders on the Meteor can be rebuilt, but the rear are original and need to be replaced. No surprise there.



Not too bad considering the age etc., and sure a lot cheaper than doing any Drum to Disc Brake Conversion.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Not too bad considering the age etc., and sure a lot cheaper than doing any Drum to Disc Brake Conversion.


The master was not much better. This is what came out of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, would it be hard to find replacement parts?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, would it be hard to find replacement parts?


No, there is a parts depot in Stony Plain some 20 km away that can supply them and deliver them for us tomorrow. We are likely closest to the best old Ford parts dealer in the country:

George Moir Antique Auto Parts Ltd.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes Amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, a nice summer day here at 20°. Put the coffee pot on as I needed one this morning.

Today on SAP, truth in opinion polls, Panama canal traffic and an interesting look at biting your nails.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I could use a cup of coffee as well. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, went to bed early and got up even earlier. SAP is up for the day and also in the can for tomorrow. Today a video with clips from an amazing air show, a funny garage sale sign that holds much truth and 'Why Some Stress Is Actually Good For You'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, went to bed early and got up even earlier. SAP is up for the day and also in the can for tomorrow. Today a video with clips from an amazing air show, a funny garage sale sign that holds much truth and 'Why Some Stress Is Actually Good For You'.


Morning, Don. You sound like Ben Franklin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## johnp

TGIF morning/afternoon all. Took advantage of the cooler start to the day to get out & about food shopping. Friday's always a good day for such, with the new flyer specials and all. Came home from the first supermarket visit with two boxes of frozen chicken breasts - a decent load for my walk home (3kg of chicken in each box). Then back out, and to another store for 6-corn. And out again to another, for a large 'tray' of chicken drumsticks. Chicken drumsticks, fresh corn, and salad on the menu for dinner today - yea!

Our "cooling off" has started today, and will continue over the weekend, along with rain showers, according to the forecast. We sure need the rain, though the PNE (fair) will not appreciate it. Time will tell on how much we actually receive.

Dim sum tomorrow -- yum!! Then a little (grog and food) shopping on the return. No other plans for the long-weekend - always leave travelling on such weekends to others. We have a mini-trip and stay planned for mid-September, and looking forward to that.

Happy TGIF ... and hope everyone enjoys their long-weekend in their own way.


----------



## pm-r

Say John, it sounds like you need one of those handy small wheeled shopping carts to use on your shopping excursions, and it sounds like chicken will be on the menus for a while.


----------



## SINC

Hi all, today I have to go into the city and pick up the 49. My mechanic drove it 25 miles on a test run last night and found the dash lights not working and the clutch needs to be set up a wee bit and that's it. It will be good to get behind the wheel of the old girl this afternoon for the first time in seven years.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Say John, it sounds like you need one of those handy small wheeled shopping carts to use on your shopping excursions, and it sounds like chicken will be on the menus for a while.


True ... on both counts!! The frozen breasts come in handy, we figured we'd stock up a little this time.
Maybe the ladies will buy me one of those carts for my birthday? Have a "big one" coming up in December.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Hi all, today I have to go into the city and pick up the 49. My mechanic drove it 25 miles on a test run last night and found the dash lights not working and the clutch needs to be set up a wee bit and that's it. It will be good to get behind the wheel of the old girl this afternoon for the first time in seven years.


Sounds good Don ..... enjoy!!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hi all, today I have to go into the city and pick up the 49. My mechanic drove it 25 miles on a test run last night and found the dash lights not working and the clutch needs to be set up a wee bit and that's it. It will be good to get behind the wheel of the old girl this afternoon for the first time in seven years.



Those shots of the brake parts show they weren't in too bad a shape considering they hadn't been used for seven years. And good old cast iron sure beats the condition some later aluminum parts can be in. 

And I hope she has a nice set of good old Thrush or Smitty mufflers installed to amplify the sound of the nice old Ford V-8!! I gather she's still got the old flathead installed.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Those shots of the brake parts show they weren't in too bad a shape considering they hadn't been used for seven years. And good old cast iron sure beats the condition some later aluminum parts can be in.
> 
> And I hope she has a nice set of good old Thrush or Smitty mufflers installed to amplify the sound of the nice old Ford V-8!! I gather she's still got the old flathead installed.


She is back home and all set to go. One shoe grabs a wee bit on the front left where the major leak was, but we sanded it down and that will wear in over time. The flatty has only 8,000 miles on it since a complete rebuild by a Ford dealer in 1973 while the car itself has just 24,443 when parked today since new 65 years ago.

As for the pipes, no Thrush or Smitty for this guy. I have a set of Blue Bottle duals on her and she barks quite loud as well as the odd backfire on slow down in second gear. She is loud, but I drive in such a manner that few notice anything but mellow, unless I tromp on it and really make them bark. And you just know that I hardly ever do that!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hi all, today I have to go into the city and pick up the 49. My mechanic drove it 25 miles on a test run last night and found the dash lights not working and the clutch needs to be set up a wee bit and that's it. It will be good to get behind the wheel of the old girl this afternoon for the first time in seven years.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcnrI1vduYQ

Don, some great JFL gags for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some freshly brewed coffee is now ready. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Sure think Marc, thanks. Got SAP done for today and tomorrow and today features some great pics, a vet's take on neutering and a cool video on optical illusions. 

Left the 49 outside last night as it looked like rain and it needed a wash. Got my wish with a huge downpour, but too dark to see Ma Nature's handiwork yet.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcnrI1vduYQ
> 
> Don, some great JFL gags for SAP.


Merci sir, can always use some JFL stuff!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure think Marc, thanks. Got SAP done for today and tomorrow and today features some great pics, a vet's take on neutering and a cool video on optical illusions.
> 
> Left the 49 outside last night as it looked like rain and it needed a wash. Got my wish with a huge downpour, but too dark to see Ma Nature's handiwork yet.


Hope you used as soft cloth ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merci sir, can always use some JFL stuff!


They were some really funny gags.


----------



## SINC

This post is mostly for Patrick who seemed to have an interest in my 49's fuzzy dice, so here is a look at the interior this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks brand new, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis/


----------



## SINC

Morning all, have to skip anything to eat or drink for two hours this morning while I take my meds so will work on tomorrow's SAP.

Whatever you do, don't miss today's video entitled Ketchup Anyone? I guarantee it will make you laugh out loud!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Have to check out SAP in a moment. Might this be some SAP content? I can't imagine keeping anything in my stomach or pockets if this becomes a reality.

First 4D rollercoaster to open in Texas in 2015


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, have to skip anything to eat or drink for two hours this morning while I take my meds so will work on tomorrow's SAP.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't miss today's video entitled Ketchup Anyone? I guarantee it will make you laugh out loud!


That was a good clip, Don, as were the others that followed, albeit all in German.


----------



## pm-r

Nice to see that todays SAP with Bixman's Whatzit is a bit closer to normal reality shots but I dare say that Paul's description of them as "electrical marrettes" dates him a bit and is usually only used by older electricians from the original Marrette manufacturer, or sometimes Marr connectors.

The more common name used these days is twist-on connectors and also known as wire nuts, cone connectors, or thimble connectors.

It's also interesting to read the comments for the English name of Screwits as I understand that they weren't and aren't even approved for use in the UK. At least not for normal AC house wiring. Hmmm... 

The info on the B-36 was sure interesting and the virtual cockpit tour is just hard to imagine all that was required to monitor and control all those engines etc. Amazing. 

And thanks again for all your SAP work. I appreciate it.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice to see that todays SAP with Bixman's Whatzit is a bit closer to normal reality shots but I dare say that Paul's description of them as "electrical marrettes" dates him a bit and is usually only used by older electricians from the original Marrette manufacturer, or sometimes Marr connectors.
> 
> The more common name used these days is twist-on connectors and also known as wire nuts, cone connectors, or thimble connectors.
> 
> It's also interesting to read the comments for the English name of Screwits as I understand that they weren't and aren't even approved for use in the UK. At least not for normal AC house wiring. Hmmm...
> 
> The info on the B-36 was sure interesting and the virtual cockpit tour is just hard to imagine all that was required to monitor and control all those engines etc. Amazing.
> 
> And thanks again for all your SAP work. I appreciate it.


Afternoon, Patrick. Thank you for the name of what I call "electrical twist ties". I got the picture correct, but could not think of the correct name for these items. Once again, you are the Whatzit Maven. :clap:


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> .......... Whatever you do, don't miss today's video entitled Ketchup Anyone? I guarantee it will make you laugh out loud!


Yup ... it did!! Loved that one in the church ... first with the wrinkling candy bag, then the woman in the 'plastic' dress ... I can relate to that one!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yup ... it did!! Loved that one in the church ... first with the wrinkling candy bag, then the woman in the 'plastic' dress ... I can relate to that one!!


I wish I spoke more German that I currently do, since some of those were classic.


----------



## Dr.G.

As a new school year begins once again, let us not forget our teachers.

Mother of Sandy Hook Victim Wrote This Letter to Teachers... and You Have to Read It.


----------



## pm-r

That's a nice letter, but God only knows if and when school will ever begin here in BC. What a mess!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's a nice letter, but God only knows if and when school will ever begin here in BC. What a mess!!


True. I hear that the mediator has walked out of the meetings due to the impasse.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> That's a nice letter, but God only knows if and when school will ever begin here in BC. What a mess!!


Yup ... what you said Patrick!!!!!!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> True. I hear that the mediator has walked out of the meetings due to the impasse.


He never really got to doing any mediating... he basically got fed up with the fact that neither side was even ready to do so!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yup ... what you said Patrick!!!!!!!


Are they really that far apart as the media is making it out to seem today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> He never really got to doing any mediating... he basically got fed up with the fact that neither side was even ready to do so!!!


That was the impression I got as well, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy ......

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=809617735755183


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that we passed the 25% of boxes unpacked today. Hard to think that there is still 75% of everything we packed still in boxes. In time ..........


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I think that we passed the 25% of boxes unpacked today. Hard to think that there is still 75% of everything we packed still in boxes. In time ..........


... "in time" ... the only way to go!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I think that we passed the 25% of boxes unpacked today. Hard to think that there is still 75% of everything we packed still in boxes. In time ..........



Well Marc, I guess you could be thankful it was just one move and not like my daughter and her family who is just finishing up their sixth move in ten years after finally finding and buying a home of their own.

Plus the fact that they added a large extension upstairs over the garage just after they moved in.

A wee bit of a continuous go-go work spree as the bank wouldn't release the extra money for the extension until it was finished, but the final inspection was completed, but still several boxes remain to be unpacked. And I think some other major renovations are in the works. 

Then they can relax when it's all finished and the last box is unpacked. Oh yes, to be younger sure helps!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... "in time" ... the only way to go!!


Sad, but all too true, John. 

How is Jean these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well Marc, I guess you could be thankful it was just one move and not like my daughter and her family who is just finishing up their sixth move in ten years after finally finding and buying a home of their own.
> 
> Plus the fact that they added a large extension upstairs over the garage just after they moved in.
> 
> A wee bit of a continuous go-go work spree as the bank wouldn't release the extra money for the extension until it was finished, but the final inspection was completed, but still several boxes remain to be unpacked. And I think some other major renovations are in the works.
> 
> Then they can relax when it's all finished and the last box is unpacked. Oh yes, to be younger sure helps!!


Patrick, the next box that leaves this house will have me in it.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, the next box that leaves this house will have me in it.



:lmao: :lmao: :clap: 

I feel the same way Marc.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :lmao: :clap:
> 
> I feel the same way Marc.


Yes, agreed. One day we all leave this life. I have no fear of death so that is a comfort. What will be, will be, or as Doris Day so simply put it 'Que Sera Sera'.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes Amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Labor Day. It was a job getting the doxies to go outside this morning ........ we have our first real rain since they came here just over three weeks ago. Guess they now have to get used to Nova Scotia rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Dachshund Village (1957) | Dachshund Fan Club

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The Dachshund Village (1957) | Dachshund Fan Club
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Morning Marc, it sure is!

Just finished getting SAP online and today's video carries quite a surprise on customer service in Japan.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Should be hot here today with a chance of T-bangers. Will seem weird this week not going back to a class .... So I guess I can say I am fully retired now. September is one of my favourite months, but not Tovah's as she hates the thought of the on coming winter.

I bought myself a new ereader which came with 100 classic books, so I thought I would refresh myself with these wonderful works .... People don't use the language today like they did in the past. I am starting off with 20000 Leagues Under The Sea, I have always been a Verne fan.

Marc, Don, et all do you have a favourite classic book .. Marc I am thinking yours might be a Twain work?

In between it shall be working on my grammar book ... That should keep me busy.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc, Don, et all do you have a favourite classic book .. Marc I am thinking yours might be a Twain work?


Robinson Crusoe, original version.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, it sure is!
> 
> Just finished getting SAP online and today's video carries quite a surprise on customer service in Japan.


Shall check this out after our afternoon unpacking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Should be hot here today with a chance of T-bangers. Will seem weird this week not going back to a class .... So I guess I can say I am fully retired now. September is one of my favourite months, but not Tovah's as she hates the thought of the on coming winter.
> 
> I bought myself a new ereader which came with 100 classic books, so I thought I would refresh myself with these wonderful works .... People don't use the language today like they did in the past. I am starting off with 20000 Leagues Under The Sea, I have always been a Verne fan.
> 
> Marc, Don, et all do you have a favourite classic book .. Marc I am thinking yours might be a Twain work?
> 
> In between it shall be working on my grammar book ... That should keep me busy.


Afternoon, Rp. It is 25C with a 34C humidex reading as we approach 2PM. Have not experienced a Labor Day this hot and humid since I left Athens, GA.

Steinbeck and Hemingway are my favorite authors. Twain is up there in the top ten.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Robinson Crusoe, original version.


Don, I have used that story in many an ESL class ... I guess you could say that it was the original Survivorbeejacon


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. It is 25C with a 34C humidex reading as we approach 2PM. Have not experienced a Labor Day this hot and humid since I left Athens, GA.
> 
> Steinbeck and Hemingway are my favorite authors. Twain is up there in the top ten.


Which Steinbeck .....? I am really beginning to love ready these old stories......


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a damp and cool Alberta. Today on SAP; are you tired of peeling potatoes?Learn how to toss theat peeling device and do those spuds in a jiffy on our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Which Steinbeck .....? I am really beginning to love ready these old stories......


I just like his style of writing and content.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all from a damp and cool Alberta. Today on SAP; are you tired of peeling potatoes?Learn how to toss theat peeling device and do those spuds in a jiffy on our video.


Afternoon, Don. A fine idea for potatoes.

20C here in Lunenburg as the summer lingers on.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QAYvI5CC5s

Interesting ..................... especially if you speak some Yiddish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Which Yiddish Word Describes Your Personality?

Another interesting Yiddish clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Meryl Streep as a rabbi ...............

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DsIHFCNpAo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Which Yiddish Word Describes Your Personality?
> 
> Another interesting Yiddish clip.


Hmmm, Meshugene.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Meryl Streep as a rabbi ...............
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DsIHFCNpAo&feature=youtu.be


That was incredible!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, Meshugene.


Interesting .............. especially if you know what it means in Yiddish.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That was incredible!


Yes, she is a VERY versatile actress.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. So starts a new semester. I am now a true teleprofessor ........... teaching grad students at Memorial Univ. here in Lunenburg, NS. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, there is one definite silver lining, no more of those boring on campus meetings for you! 

Today on SAP see a dog with 100 fruits and veggies balanced on his head in 100 seconds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, there is one definite silver lining, no more of those boring on campus meetings for you!
> 
> Today on SAP see a dog with 100 fruits and veggies balanced on his head in 100 seconds.


Amen, brother.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well Marc, there is one definite silver lining, no more of those boring on campus meetings for you!
> ... ....



I can just anticipate the request for a Skype video conference meeting coming up in the future.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. So starts a new semester. I am now a true teleprofessor ........... teaching grad students at Memorial Univ. here in Lunenburg, NS. Coffee anyone?


Good thing you purchased a house in the downtown core... a friend had a home out in the community of "First South" about 5 minutes from town, and there were no ISPs willing to run cable to her house. She had to go with a satellite link, but the latency was so bad that no videoconferencing apps (iChat, Skype, etc.) would function.

Guess I'll have to try harder to make the Shang part of my daily visits, to catch all of Dr. G.'s experiences in his new province


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I can just anticipate the request for a Skype video conference meeting coming up in the future.


Well, I don't see the need to use Skype for meetings, so it is not worth the bother. Most faculty members don't want to hear my views anymore, so the fact that I am not at meetings means one less progressive is out of the loop.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Good thing you purchased a house in the downtown core... a friend had a home out in the community of "First South" about 5 minutes from town, and there were no ISPs willing to run cable to her house. She had to go with a satellite link, but the latency was so bad that no videoconferencing apps (iChat, Skype, etc.) would function.
> 
> Guess I'll have to try harder to make the Shang part of my daily visits, to catch all of Dr. G.'s experiences in his new province


Afternoon, Mark. We have Bell Aliant FiberOp which is fine since it gives us a bundle of TV, internet and phone with no limits and super fast speeds.

Of course, no one told me that Sept. would be this warm. Currently 24C with a 32C humidex reading. That is like July in St. John's.

How is Life treating you these days, mi amigo?


----------



## Dr.G.

Walmart Shoppers All Over The USA Are Outraged About This! I Am Too!

Yikes .......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I am up late working and likely up early to finish.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, I am up late working and likely up early to finish.


"Early to bed and early to rise", Don ................... or so said Ben Franklin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone for some coffee? A beautiful sunrise is forming so I shall have some coffee out on my deck.


----------



## SINC

I could now use a coffee, thanks Marc, as SAP is up with a bear's dilemma and a lumberjack who knows his stuff in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I could now use a coffee, thanks Marc, as SAP is up with a bear's dilemma and a lumberjack who knows his stuff in our video.


Coming right up, Don.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and Don and others. Very warm here today. Don I loved the Pinker article on grammar in SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and Don and others. Very warm here today. Don I loved the Pinker article on grammar in SAP this morning.


Afternoon, Rp. Very warm here as well ............ sunny and 24C.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=507647319347925&fref=nf

Very moving.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Is Why You Should Never Underestimate Animals. Mind-Blowing.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/01/science/01chimp.html?_r=3&

Very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, TGIF does not mean much to me anymore as since retirement, each day seems like the other. 

A coffee? Sure thing, thanks.

Today on SAP: women and bicycle seats, a gif of a guy being startled, a video on building an airliner time lapse and why would anyone sing opera to a cougar?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, TGIF does not mean much to me anymore as since retirement, eash day seems like the other.
> 
> A coffee? Sure thing, thanks.
> 
> Today on SAP: women and bicycle seats, a gif of a guy being startled, a video on building an airliner time lapse and why would anyone sing opera to a cougar?


Morning, Don. Is that what I have to look forward to when I retire???


----------



## CubaMark

G'day, gents. Finally into my office - the union of the admin staff is on strike, and that includes the fellow who usually opens the doors. I wouldn't have minded the wait so much if it weren't for the torrential rain...

Coffee is already in hand - a lovely little blend that my wife brought back from one of her working trips to Honduras. And now, on to the grind....

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> G'day, gents. Finally into my office - the union of the admin staff is on strike, and that includes the fellow who usually opens the doors. I wouldn't have minded the wait so much if it weren't for the torrential rain...
> 
> Coffee is already in hand - a lovely little blend that my wife brought back from one of her working trips to Honduras. And now, on to the grind....
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!


Good luck, Mark. What are the responsibilities of your new position?


----------



## Dr.G.

IKEA Catalog 2015: IKEA Singapore Ad Video

Cute, especially if you watch the Apple ads for new products.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> IKEA Catalog 2015: IKEA Singapore Ad Video
> 
> Cute, especially if you watch the Apple ads for new products.



:clap: :clap: :lmao:

Thanks Marc. A good smile and chuckle to start off the day.

Nice to see they've improved the battery life as well.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Mark. What are the responsibilities of your new position?


I have a half-time position (professor category) that I'm told will be upgraded to full-time later this year. Duties at present lie in translations and editorial support for our Migration & Development journal. If / when my status goes full-time, I'll be able to create my own course load (very light) and undertake research projects of my own choosing, depending on the funding I can bring in from institutes, etc. 

It's a very unique programme, with entry of a new cadre of students every four years. The latter two years are spent on fieldwork, research & writing, so the professors are very much free to pursue their research interests while providing direction to the students at a distance. It's a sweet deal that very few professors in Mexico have, and certainly no-one else in our university. 

For the moment, I'm free to offer classes at other universities in town (of which there are many) to supplement my income. But I'd give it all up in a heartbeat for a chance to be back on Canadian soil...


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I have a half-time position (professor category) that I'm told will be upgraded to full-time later this year. Duties at present lie in translations and editorial support for our Migration & Development journal. If / when my status goes full-time, I'll be able to create my own course load (very light) and undertake research projects of my own choosing, depending on the funding I can bring in from institutes, etc.
> 
> It's a very unique programme, with entry of a new cadre of students every four years. The latter two years are spent on fieldwork, research & writing, so the professors are very much free to pursue their research interests while providing direction to the students at a distance. It's a sweet deal that very few professors in Mexico have, and certainly no-one else in our university.
> 
> For the moment, I'm free to offer classes at other universities in town (of which there are many) to supplement my income. But I'd give it all up in a heartbeat for a chance to be back on Canadian soil...


Sounds like a grand situation, Mark. Hopefully, this experience will help you obtain a position here in Canada. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Therapy dog helps calm back-to-school jitters at N.S. high school | CTV Atlantic News

Interesting.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> ... ...
> Today on SAP: women and bicycle seats, a gif of a guy being startled, a video on building an airliner time lapse and why would anyone sing opera to a cougar?




Interesting, but... hmmm... ??? An Airbus _*"A-389*_ Assembly"????

No such actual Airbus model - yet, but often misnamed as such.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap: :clap: :lmao:
> 
> Thanks Marc. A good smile and chuckle to start off the day.
> 
> Nice to see they've improved the battery life as well.


Yes, I thought it was cute, Patrick.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh, dear, we are all like that. Each of us knows it all, and knows he knows it all--the rest, to a man, are fools and deluded." - Mark Twain in "Three Thousand Years Among the Microbes"


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> G'day, gents. Finally into my office - the union of the admin staff is on strike, and that includes the fellow who usually opens the doors. I wouldn't have minded the wait so much if it weren't for the torrential rain...



I thought the Mexican Police or military were called in whenever there was a strike in Mexico and just shot most of the strikers.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Interesting, but... hmmm... ??? An Airbus _*"A-389*_ Assembly"????
> 
> No such actual Airbus model - yet, but often misnamed as such.


Yikes, that was a typo on my part Patrick, hit the 9 instead of the 0 key. The plane is correctly identified in the description of the video top left. It is now corrected.


----------



## pm-r

No problem Don, and I doubt that anyone noticed other than some old nitpicker. I was going to add Curmudgeon but I see you'e taken that label already. 

Anyway, quite a plane and quite a journey to get them flying finally.

I don't understand why they keep the plane elevated so high while it's being put together, but at least it all works well, and wow - what a lot of work and effort to get the final result that actually flies commercially now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. SAP is done and I am about to work on tomorrow's edition. Take a peek at today's video called Marionettes. Guaranteed to make you smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on the doffee. SAP is one and I am about to work on tomorrow's edition. Take a peek at today's video called Marionettes. Guaranteed to make you smile.


Afternoon, Don. Will do ................ The SAP globe has me in Halifax ........... close enough, I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Young Red Sox fan gives away baseball, steals America's heart | MLB.com

Sweet ............


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. Will do ................ The SAP globe has me in Halifax ........... close enough, I guess.



There's a very good chance that that's actually the location of your ISP's main sever when you connected or checked the SAP page Marc.

If you want to find out more, try some sites like:
IP Lookup - IP Locator, IP Location, IP Address Lookup, IP Finder, Reverse DNS, Nameservers
or
Canadian ISP - There are two methods for finding an Internet Service Provider

Or use your builtin network tracking/lookup utility.

I dare says that Lunenburg isn't exactly a big main WWW data centre, and is just supported as a small satellite point of access.


----------



## johnp

The globe on SAP has seldom showed my location either ... I get everything from Maple Ridge, Port Coquitlam, Coquitlam, and New Westminster, but only once have I ever seen Burnaby. As long as it doesn't show me in Vancouver ... not to worry, eh!!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> The globe on SAP has seldom showed my location either ... I get everything from Maple Ridge, Port Coquitlam, Coquitlam, and New Westminster, but only once have I ever seen Burnaby. As long as it doesn't show me in Vancouver ... not to worry, eh!!


When I put that globe there, mostly as a matter of interest for my own info, I did not suspect folks would pay much attention to it. Guess I was wrong! 

But the one that is most interesting is often overlooked. Ever try clicking on this symbol just below the globe and see how much info pops up? Try it and see.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> There's a very good chance that that's actually the location of your ISP's main sever when you connected or checked the SAP page Marc.
> 
> If you want to find out more, try some sites like:
> IP Lookup - IP Locator, IP Location, IP Address Lookup, IP Finder, Reverse DNS, Nameservers
> or
> Canadian ISP - There are two methods for finding an Internet Service Provider
> 
> Or use your builtin network tracking/lookup utility.
> 
> I dare says that Lunenburg isn't exactly a big main WWW data centre, and is just supported as a small satellite point of access.


Could be ................ but, of course I was also located in St. John, NB for a couple of months as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you sure were up early for a Sunday. So much happening on SAP today it took me a while to get it done.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Could be ................ but, of course I was also located in St. John, NB for a couple of months as well.




I recall St. John, NB showing up on the spinning globe many times, so I guess that was you. I haven't noticed it showing up lately.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I recall St. John, NB showing up on the spinning globe many times, so I guess that was you. I haven't noticed it showing up lately.


And I'll bet when it has showed, Don has spelled it correctly -- it's Saint John, NB.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> And I'll bet when it has showed, Don has spelled it correctly -- it's Saint John, NB.



And sometimes even _*St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*_ has shown up.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> And I'll bet when it has showed, Don has spelled it correctly -- it's Saint John, NB.


Actually John, I do not control the spelling of locations on any of the counting software. It is what it is and sadly for me, it chooses to spell St. Albert as Saint Albert, a place that does not even exist.


----------



## pm-r

It seems that Saint Albert was it's original name and maybe some just got lazy and started using St. instead. 

Anyway, Google, Google Maps and Apple Maps don't seem to care about the lookup spelling much when one does a lookup and have no trouble finding it.

St. Albert, Alberta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I recall St. John, NB showing up on the spinning globe many times, so I guess that was you. I haven't noticed it showing up lately.


It went back to St. John's, NL and then when we moved here to Lunenburg, switched to Halifax, NS. Close enough, I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you sure were up early for a Sunday. So much happening on SAP today it took me a while to get it done.


Have you considered a three or four times a week SAP? The grind of a daily SAP must be getting to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And sometimes even _*St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*_ has shown up.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually John, I do not control the spelling of locations on any of the counting software. It is what it is and sadly for me, it chooses to spell St. Albert as Saint Albert, a place that does not even exist.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Have you considered a three or four times a week SAP? The grind of a daily SAP must be getting to you.



Even the Whatzit? guy seems to be taking a break with his much easier and closer to reality Whatzit?s.

Todays was nice and relaxing for anyone who has ever taken a good quality pencil sharpener apart to empty its shavings container.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Have you considered a three or four times a week SAP? The grind of a daily SAP must be getting to you.


It is so ingrained in my daily duties, it would be harder to break it up than to continue. Or at least that is my current thinking. I do it all now in under an hour a day for composing and about 30 minutes more to find new material.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is so ingrained in my daily duties, it would be harder to break it up than to continue. Or at least that is my current thinking. I do it all now in under an hour a day for composing and about 30 minutes more to find new material.


Oh, that is reasonable. I thought that it took you 3-5 hours, day in and day out.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It is so ingrained in my daily duties, it would be harder to break it up than to continue. Or at least that is my current thinking. I do it all now in under an hour a day for composing and about 30 minutes more to find new material.



And another several hours spent to keep up with and check on all the local political BS I'd guess...????   :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And another several hours spent to keep up with and check on all the local political BS I'd guess...????   :heybaby:


Not in St. Albert, Patrick. Don loves his mayor and city council. You must be thinking of Sherwood Park, AB. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Going to take out my telescope to see the nearly full moon. Mild temps and no wind this evening make it a fine time for this viewing. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Not in St. Albert, Patrick. Don loves his mayor and city council. You must be thinking of Sherwood Park, AB.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.



I don't think so Marc, but I do wonder why St. Albert is classed as a city in Alberta, yet Sherwood Park is classified as a hamlet. 

Maybe it's due to the _*Density*_ and I dare say that might be do to some of the brain functions between some of their leaders.


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> I thought the Mexican Police or military were called in whenever there was a strike in Mexico and just shot most of the strikers.


Nah - that only happens at Canadian-owned gold and silver mines in Mexico...

Canadian mining company using police to attack Zapotec community | Deep Green Resistance News Service


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is online with some shots of beautiful flowers to start your day. I put on the coffee for those who follow.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't think so Marc, but I do wonder why St. Albert is classed as a city in Alberta, yet Sherwood Park is classified as a hamlet.
> 
> Maybe it's due to the _*Density*_ and I dare say that might be do to some of the brain functions between some of their leaders.


Patrick, have you not been reading SAP lately? Don is the biggest supporter of the mayor of St. A .................... or maybe he is the pinkest????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is online with some shots of beautiful flowers to start your day. I put on the coffee for those who follow.


Thanks, Don. I could use some coffee right now.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. This story is going on SAP tomorrow, but since it directly affects you, here is a sneak preview:

Old Farmer's Almanac forecasts 'super cold' winter | Weather - WBAL Home

It looks like you may have dragged some of the St. John's snow with you when you moved south.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. This story is going on SAP tomorrow, but since it directly affects you, here is a sneak preview:
> 
> Old Farmer's Almanac forecasts 'super cold' winter | Weather - WBAL Home
> 
> It looks like you may have dragged some of the St. John's snow with you when you moved south.


I saw that item about an hour ago, Don. Sadly, I find the FA fairly accurate in their predictions. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give." - Winston Churchill


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. This story is going on SAP tomorrow, but since it directly affects you, here is a sneak preview:
> 
> Old Farmer's Almanac forecasts 'super cold' winter | Weather - WBAL Home
> 
> It looks like you may have dragged some of the St. John's snow with you when you moved south.


2015 Long-Range Weather Forecast for Lunenburg, Nova Scotia


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 2015 Long-Range Weather Forecast for Lunenburg, Nova Scotia


Well, that forecast sure looks much better. Let's hope it is accurate.


----------



## SINC

It's not much, but it arrived this morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, that forecast sure looks much better. Let's hope it is accurate.


Well, everyone in my neighborhood here was complaining at the amount of snow they received here last winter -- 4-5 feet of snow .................. which we received in four weeks in January in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's not much, but it arrived this morning!




What did Calgary receive???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What did Calgary receive???


It is snowing hard here and forecast is for accumulations up to 10 cm. It is headed south and they say Calgary and southern Alberta will get it late today and all day tomorrow with accumulations there near the foothills of up to 20 cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is snowing hard here and forecast is for accumulations up to 10 cm. It is headed south and they say Calgary and southern Alberta will get it late today and all day tomorrow with accumulations there near the foothills of up to 20 cm.


:-eek:

Hopefully, it shall all be gone by tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It may hang around a bit longer than tomorrow, but it is to be back up in the 20s again by next week, so it will not last.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It may hang around a bit longer than tomorrow, but it is to be back up in the 20s again by next week, so it will not last.


Good to know. The earliest snow I ever experienced in my life was about an inch that fell on Nov. 10th, 2000. It did not last to hinder Remembrance Day events, but it was a foreshadowing of things to come. The last bit of snow melted on Canada Day, 2001, with 635cm of snow recorded that winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador

That is one big cruise ship docked alongside of the St. John's harbor dockside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Of course, we have the Bluenose II here in the Lunenburg harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man saved JFK's life with a coconut - CNN.com Video

An interesting and historic story.


----------



## CubaMark

Wow! 

Would love to have seen that thing squeezing through the harbour mouth....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador
> 
> That is one big cruise ship docked alongside of the St. John's harbor dockside.




She seems to be the AIDALUNA Italy Passengers ship. And yes, must have taken some good navigation and some tug help to get her in there and berthed.

If you're interested:
https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/9334868/vessel:AIDALUNA

and maybe for the others in there:
https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Wow!
> 
> Would love to have seen that thing squeezing through the harbour mouth....


Yes, that is one big cruise ship, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> She seems to be the AIDALUNA Italy Passengers ship. And yes, must have taken some good navigation and some tug help to get her in there and berthed.
> 
> If you're interested:
> https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/9334868/vessel:AIDALUNA
> 
> and maybe for the others in there:
> https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/


I have always been amazed at how these big ships manage to get through The Narrows, which is the entrance to the St. John's harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just observed a beautiful sunset in the west and a huge Harvest Full Moon in the eastern skies. The things you see when outside walking doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early and go out star/moon gazing once again. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I suspect your sky view is similar but different from your viewing station in Lunenburg. That made sense when I wrote it, but does it?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just dropped by to get the coffee going and set out a few bagels for those who awoke hungry. Today on SAP, who knew Willie Nelson was a master at card tricks? See him do one in our video today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, I suspect your sky view is similar but different from your viewing station in Lunenburg. That made sense when I wrote it, but does it?


Don, our back deck is an excellent viewing area, and an easy location to access, just off of the sun room.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just dropped by to get the coffee going and set out a few bagels for those who awoke hungry. Today on SAP, who knew Willie Nelson was a master at card tricks? See him do one in our video today.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing picture. St. John's photographer, Connie Duffett, captured this photo of the cruise ship AIDAluna leaving St. John's harbor, with the harvest moon rising in the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - British woman finds world's most venomous spider in her groceries - The Weather Network

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> News - British woman finds world's most venomous spider in her groceries - The Weather Network
> 
> Don, some SAP filler material?


That is a WEBBIT if I ever saw one, thanks Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine, for me at any rate. The daily gif is worth a peek today on SAP and an interesting tail, er tale about 10 words that used to be dirty.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is a WEBBIT if I ever saw one, thanks Marc.


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, time to rise and shine, for me at any rate. The daily gif is worth a peek today on SAP and an interesting tail, er tale about 10 words that used to be dirty.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD Coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, thanks and a good day to you!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, thanks and a good day to you!


Well, the coffee is now freshly brewed once again. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

A slow day here in The Shang. Maybe I should call it a night early and catch you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, busy working this morning, but SAP is up with a variety of stuff including a look at an eruption at Yellowstone. Apparently it would not be as bad as previously thought, and living only 500 miles away, that is good news


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Ah, that does sound good indeed, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, that does sound good indeed, thanks Marc.


No problem. You are up early or stayed up late. We are now only three hours apart. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=613848415340254

Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pair of doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Lunenburg duck crossing (I did not take the picture).


----------



## Dr.G.

Another slow day here in The Shang. I miss those who once posted daily. Hopefully, they shall return someday.


----------



## CubaMark

Marc, keep posting pics from my _tierra nativa_, and I'll move into the 'Shang....


----------



## SINC

Things will improve with time, it always does. People move on. There are so many distractions today and other options for their online time as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Marc, keep posting pics from my _tierra nativa_, and I'll move into the 'Shang....


Shall do, mi amigo.

How goes your new position?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Things will improve with time, it always does. People move on. There are so many distractions today and other options for their online time as well.


All too true, Don. Still, there is the tradition of The Shang. We shall see.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRdfX7ut8gw[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for the TGIF Breakfast Coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Got to spend most of tomorrow getting the rig ready for a three day run down to the Reynalds AB museum in Wetaskiwin with two friends. Will try and get some pics for SAP too.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is done for the day with a daily gif that will surprise you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once my morning grading is complete. However, first comes coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A life spent making mistakes is not only more honorable, but more useful than a life spent doing nothing." George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is done for the day with a daily gif that will surprise you.


Don, the gif was unexpected, but that clip of playing soccer with lions was incredible.

Here is our kind of barber shop ................

Sailor Bup's, Saint Lou's barbershops told to stop serving beer - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Northern Lights May Ignite in Northeast, Central US Skies: Where to See Rare Show

This would be my first time seeing the Northern Lights in all the years I have been in Canada.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the gif was unexpected, but that clip of playing soccer with lions was incredible.
> 
> Here is our kind of barber shop ................
> 
> Sailor Bup's, Saint Lou's barbershops told to stop serving beer - Nova Scotia - CBC News


Glad you liked that vid Marc, but I stole the barbershop link. It has WEBBIT written all over it, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad you liked that vid Marc, but I stole the barbershop link. It has WEBBIT written all over it, merci.


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caught on tape: Kids hit by car - CNN.com Video

An amazing escape from a possible tragedy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rory McIlroy's Tee Shot Lands in Spectator's Pocket | Bleacher Report

How could it land in someone's pocked???????????????????


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Rory McIlroy's Tee Shot Lands in Spectator's Pocket | Bleacher Report
> 
> How could it land in someone's pocked???????????????????




Sort of hard to believe but obviously possible, and not exactly the first time as an earlier shot this year went up a spectators pant lake. 

And it seems ..."In this case, McIlroy was allowed a free drop under Rule 19-1a, which deals with a ball in motion that is accidentally deflected or stopped by an outside agency. The spectator, an unidentified man, diligently stood under the tree until McIlroy arrived, then handed the golfer the ball."
Rory McIlroy's golf ball lands in spectator's pocket at Tour Championship - ESPN

I can't imagine what the poor guy would have been anticipating if it had to have been played from where it landed.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sort of hard to believe but obviously possible, and not exactly the first time as an earlier shot this year went up a spectators pant lake.
> 
> And it seems ..."In this case, McIlroy was allowed a free drop under Rule 19-1a, which deals with a ball in motion that is accidentally deflected or stopped by an outside agency. The spectator, an unidentified man, diligently stood under the tree until McIlroy arrived, then handed the golfer the ball."
> Rory McIlroy's golf ball lands in spectator's pocket at Tour Championship - ESPN
> 
> I can't imagine what the poor guy would have been anticipating if it had to have been played from where it landed.


Good one, Patrick. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been outside from 10-10:15PM my time, and so far, no solar flares. Still, the night is young.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I could not stay awake so didn't bother looking for the aurora. Watch the toughest landing in the world on the SAP video. Talk about threading the needle!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. I could not stay awake so didn't bother looking for the aurora. Watch the toughest landing in the world on the SAP video. Talk about threading the needle!


Morning, Don. I stayed up until midnight and then got up every hour or so to view the aurora ................ but with no luck. Now I am just exhausted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready.


----------



## SINC

Sounds like you had better skip that coffee ad head back to bed Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sounds like you had better skip that coffee ad head back to bed Marc!


Care for some coffee now, Don ............... 12 hours later?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for brunch, but some freshly brewed coffee might be fine just about now.


----------



## SINC

The coffee sounds great Marc. Got to bed an 9 and awoke at 5:30, a nice change as I hurry to finish up tomorrow's edition of SAP. Today features your doxie video and a great shot of frost on a balcony.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The coffee sounds great Marc. Got to bed an 9 and awoke at 5:30, a nice change as I hurry to finish up tomorrow's edition of SAP. Today features your doxie video and a great shot of frost on a balcony.


Morning, Don. I still question how that doxie was able to stand on the post.  Now, that little boy riding on that big dog was believable. Loved the Pringles stacking. Amazing ................

"Well, I can drop her off here on Mondays and Wednesdays, but on Fridays I usually go fishing." :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152422240743717

Clover howls like that whenever she hears a fire engine's siren.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ...... I still question how that doxie was able to stand on the post.  .....


... and luckily, not get his nose torn off by the cat!! 
I recall a ridgeback coming to our porch one time thinking it would take on or occupy the space where our cat was sitting ..... it never tried doing that again!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... and luckily, not get his nose torn off by the cat!!
> I recall a ridgeback coming to our porch one time thinking it would take on or occupy the space where our cat was sitting ..... it never tried doing that again!!


John, our doxies are brave up to about a foot or two from a cat. Then they just bark and dare the cat to come closer ............ as they are backing up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

A stunning sunset last night here in Wetaskiwin, Alberta that you can see for yourself on SAP this morning. Also a look at how they handle men who pee in the streets of India.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A stunning sunset last night here in Wetaskiwin, Alberta that you can see for yourself on SAP this morning. Also a look at how they handle men who pee in the streets of India.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee to get us started this morning?


----------



## Rps

Hello Marc, Don, et all. I'll have a cup thanks Marc.

Cool here these past few days, like October. I am a bit tired from watching the Bears 49ers game last night......dreadful game In spite of the come back .... I thought everyone, including the refs, were sloppy. 

Don, what's with the CFL East, I don't think I can remember a time when every team had a excessive loosing record. It certainly will make the final a joke with the last team in the West having more wins than any team in the East.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How are you today? Any plans for a winter retreat in Georgia?


----------



## johnp

Another warm day here ... actually the warmest one of the current 'spell', but it's forecasted to draw back starting Tuesday, and then more so as the week progresses.

Wouldn't you know, just we head away tomorrow for a mini-trip and stay in Harrison Hot Springs. But for us, it's not to worry time, lots to do and see regardless of weather, and when/if the weather really does change to cloudy & wet, who cares, we'll be soaking in hot spring pools!! It'll be a welcomed break for us ... a chance for us to get out of the city, into some fresh mountain air, and the daughter to get away from work et al for a while. And some dining without me having to head to the kitchen to do all the prep's and cooking!!

Will catch you from there .. with a few local reports, and the like. If it's anything last past trips, I'll be up early, while the ladies sleep in, so will try to join The Shang for Marc's and/or Don's good coffee, eh!!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I am considering it. I want to see how the weather goes here first but we will be in the sun somewhere this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I am considering it. I want to see how the weather goes here first but we will be in the sun somewhere this year.


Good to hear, Rp. Hopefully, you will be able to find some place that is reasonably priced. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready for your early morning enjoyment.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. A busy day on SAP, it took much longer than usual to put together today. Even if you are not a golfer, the video today will make you smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. A busy day on SAP, it took much longer than usual to put together today. Even if you are not a golfer, the video today will make you smile.


Still laughing at some of the golf goofs ....... but some of those golf cart accidents looked as if they could be serious.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://blog.theveteranssite.com/sal...campaign=saluting-boy-d-day&utm_term=20140915

Very powerful.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. A busy day on SAP, it took much longer than usual to put together today. Even if you are not a golfer, the video today will make you smile.


Morning Don, Marc and others. 

Don I am not a golfer, but we used to have company golf tournaments. One of the guys I worked with teed-off and the ball curved so much it hit a person who was standing about 20 ft behind him. Needless to say that came up every year at the annual golf game.


----------



## Dr.G.

N.L. mom reunited with Alberta son she thought was dead - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Don, a great NL/St. A. story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Don, Marc and others.
> 
> Don I am not a golfer, but we used to have company golf tournaments. One of the guys I worked with teed-off and the ball curved so much it hit a person who was standing about 20 ft behind him. Needless to say that came up every year at the annual golf game.


I have such a wicked slice that I aim to my left and it will go straight down the fairway. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I have such a wicked slice that I aim to my left and it will go straight down the fairway. :lmao:


As for me too much baseball, I can't seem to get the grip and swing of the club, aside that I can pick the thing up and throw it further than I can hit it ...... but putting is another matter, get me on the green and I can sink a ball with the best of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> As for me too much baseball, I can't seem to get the grip and swing of the club, aside that I can pick the thing up and throw it further than I can hit it ...... but putting is another matter, get me on the green and I can sink a ball with the best of them.


Interesting. Putting is what frustrates me. I have a 20 foot put for an eagle ..... and I shall walk away with a 3 over par. XX)


----------



## SINC

I could always putt or use a wood, but an iron shot was a disaster when I played. Never did figure out how to avoid the worm burner shot.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a warm and sunny Alberta where wasps currently rule. Thousands of them everywhere you go.

Today on SAP, some great local photography, a vid of some of the most beautiful horses you will see today and 'butter in your coffee'?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I could always putt or use a wood, but an iron shot was a disaster when I played. Never did figure out how to avoid the worm burner shot.


A five iron is my best club, Don. Not sure why, but I get the furthest AND most accurate shots with that club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I hate wasps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD Coffee?


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, and all. Coffee sounds good … passing the time a little while the ladies continue to sleep, and snore!! A fine day here in Harrison yesterday, did everything, and enjoyed it all. Hoping for much of the same today. Catch you all later.
Cheers!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and cool here in Windsor. I can take a second cup. Am on the hunt for a snowblower this week. Based on advice here in ehMac I am looking for a power drive, electric start, two stage. There is one I am waiting for to come on sale, it has all those features and a steel chute,, however there is a machine on sale at Sears which is one of their best models. It has everything but a steel chute, so I am torn.

Will be busy the next two days as I am supplying Thursday and Friday (four classes) so that will be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc, and all. Coffee sounds good … passing the time a little while the ladies continue to sleep, and snore!! A fine day here in Harrison yesterday, did everything, and enjoyed it all. Hoping for much of the same today. Catch you all later.
> Cheers!


John, one does not use the terms "ladies" and "snoring" in the same sentence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and cool here in Windsor. I can take a second cup. Am on the hunt for a snowblower this week. Based on advice here in ehMac I am looking for a power drive, electric start, two stage. There is one I am waiting for to come on sale, it has all those features and a steel chute,, however there is a machine on sale at Sears which is one of their best models. It has everything but a steel chute, so I am torn.
> 
> Will be busy the next two days as I am supplying Thursday and Friday (four classes) so that will be fun.


Afternoon, Rp. I needed all that when I had a blower in St. John's, but sold it when I came here to Lunenburg. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

VIDEO: Bryan Cranston's hilarious 'One-Man MLB show' - CBSSports.com

Hopefully, the SF Giants will make the post-season playoffs. We shall see .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador

Another big cruise ship in the St. John's harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

WATCH: 10-Week-Old Puppy Learns The Most Adorable Trick I've Ever Seen. I Want To Teach My Dog This. [VIDEO]

Our doxies are so food oriented, that they would be ringing the bell all day and night.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, one does not use the terms "ladies" and "snoring" in the same sentence.


… read your comment out to them … they said they love you!! 

Another fine day on the go. Mostly cloudy, but broken with sunshine at times, and perfect for walkabouts and the like, and our hot spring pool soaks. A nice break of sunshine at present, we've had a little lunch on the balcony, and we're about to go out for a trail walk in the forest area behind the resort. It's an easy walk, through some rather beautiful forest, and perfect for us 'old-timers', eh!!

Dining at the resort tonight … the one dinner included in our package. A 3-piece dinner sort of thing, in the main dining room. We dined in the village last night, and will do so again tomorrow. Breakfasts are included .. and they are buffet style in the 'cafe/dining room' here at the resort. We brought our own stuff & such, and drink, for lunches, snacks, and 'happy-hours', and etc.

Cheers everyone!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

John, sounds like everyone is having a grand time. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

Darn it John, you make me want to head out and join you. Too bad it is a wee bit of a drive or I would do it!


----------



## johnp

Marc, Don, and all … wish you could all be here!! It's a familiar place to us, but each stay is always somewhat different, and this one has sure been an enjoyable one. We just came up from our last 'soak' in the adults pool before dinner .. a little 'happy hour' and relaxation now, before we head down to dinner. And the weather has been more than cooperative … no complaints.
Over and out for now .. catch you all in the morning for some coffee, while my ladies sleep on!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like you are having a grand time, John. Wish I could be there, but we just passed the 50% of boxes unpacked mark, so we have loads to do here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hope everyone has a fine day as I at least will be watching the Scottish Independence vote. SAP is up with some great photography, a pano I shot over the weekend and a video of 25 scary bridges sent to me by our old friend Caman. I hope the weather holds for John as he enjoys Harrison Hot Springs and that Marc, gets even more boxes empty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How is Caman doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have some freshly brewed coffee waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How is Caman doing these days?


Morning Marc, he seems to have settled in nicely after his last disappointment. He continues to send me multiple emails daily with lots of ideas and suggestions for SAP too, so that helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, he seems to have settled in nicely after his last disappointment. He continues to send me multiple emails daily with lots of ideas and suggestions for SAP too, so that helps.


Oh, so they never did get back together again after she moved to Sweden? Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj3OiNdTUm4

Doxie cams???


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, Don, et al. Thanks for the coffee Marc .. enjoyed at this early and still very dark hour of the day. Some internet for me, while the ladies continue to sleep. Then off to breakfast when they're up. Our last full day here, and we'll try to make it a full one. Good day yesterdays, except for the dinner in the dining room, it left much to be desired, but this times happen.
Enjoy your days … catch you all later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good day, John.


----------



## SINC

Here's hoping for a nice meal tonight for you folks, John. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Parents Surprise Kids With A New Puppy.

Sweet .......


----------



## johnp

Hi all. A mostly wet day here, but it has not stopped us from our rounds, and all. Off to our favourite spot for pizza tonight. So nothing fancy, but good and tasty, and with a large salad, should hit the spot.
Rest time at present, after lunch in the room, and a good soak in the adult hot pool. Out for another walkabout soon, and maybe one moe soak before heading out to dinner.
Scored on our complaints about dinner at the resort last evening .. We left most of everything, and left the dining room after registering our complaints. The office staff deducted the charges from our bill.
A little red in the glass for me now, while the ladies catch a short nap.
Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Good service by them John, that would make me come back when they admit error and wave the charges.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Good service by them John, that would make me come back when they admit error and wave the charges.


True Don … and hope so … we will see the actual bill when we check out tomorrow morning, and truly know what they have done.


----------



## johnp

Took our pictures with a local upon arrival to the village on Tuesday.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm...??? Is that well tanned local friend a male or female????


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> True Don … and hope so … we will see the actual bill when we check out tomorrow morning, and truly know what they have done.


Hopefully, they will let you come back next time.  We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice pics, John.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start to the day. Today on SAP a JFL gang vid, more great local photos and a pirate tale to make you smile. Might just be a good weekend to head out to Elk Island National Park. I hear a couger has been spotted roaming the area and I would love to get a shot of it. We shall see.

I see the Scots voted to remain in the UK, so all is well in the homeland this morning too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got an early start to the day. Today on SAP a JFL gang vid, more great local photos and a pirate tale to make you smile. Might just be a good weekend to head out to Elk Island National Park. I hear a couger has been spotted roaming the area and I would love to get a shot of it. We shall see.
> 
> I see the Scots voted to remain in the UK, so all is well in the homeland this morning too.


Morning, Don. Maybe I should send you a doxie or two to protect you from that couger. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF Coffee? Will wait until it brewed before I read the news about Scotland, and then venture over to SAP. Luckily, Nova Scotia was required to change it's name to Neo Nova Scotia in the event of a yes vote.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Maybe I should send you a doxie or two to protect you from that couger. Just a thought.


Good plan Marc, or we could take Ely with us. Her now developed sharp bark would scare it away for sure, but then I would not get the pic.

Our son Greg in Lower Sackville, NS has come up with a novel way to remember how to pronouce Ely's name . . . he calls her Robert *E. Lee!*


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good plan Marc, or we could take Ely with us. Her now developed sharp bark would scare it away for sure, but then I would not get the pic.
> 
> Our son Greg in Lower Sackville, NS has come up with a novel way to remember how to pronouce Ely's name . . . he calls her Robert *E. Lee!*


I think that Ely would become a couger chew toy .................. best to stick with badger dogs.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, got an early start to the day. ... ...
> 
> I see the Scots voted to remain in the UK, so all is well in the homeland this morning too.



I was reading some UK news web pages yesterday that were saying that there were more people interested in their potential Apple new iPhones and their iOS 8 than in the vote on independence or not. A bit bizarre to me. 

Now there will probably be a bunch of disappointed Quebecers shouting out with their disapproval...


----------



## johnp

Hi all. Back home in Burnaby .. left the resort after an early breakfast, and with the wet weather on the go, no stops on the way home. Sure glad we had good weather on the way there, we were able to stop for a few lookabouts, walkabouts, and etc., and I was able to catch a few pictures of the places visited.

A good time was had by all. Out last go for a while I suspect, so glad we were able to have such a good time.

It's back to what passes as 'normal' for us now. Jean's anxious to get back to her art stuff (and preparing cards, and some Christmas decorations, and etc., for the Senior Citizen's Centre where the daughter works), and I have some place and restaurant reviews, and the like to write for some dining & travel sites. 

Cheers!!


----------



## johnp

SINC;1796257 ...... I see the Scots voted to remain in the UK said:


> We had a table of Scots next to us for breakfast the past three days. Chatted a little before we went into therestaurant this morning ... they were happy with the results.
> 
> On a side note: they came over to do a little fishing ... and each were successful in catching a sturgeon yesterday (each fish of about 4-5' in length). It's a "catch & release' fishery, so none were kept, it's for 'fun' only ... and they sure had a good time. They were heading out again this morning for another go at it.


----------



## pm-r

I guess being Scottish they didn't mind catching a Queen's fish as sturgeons are "royal fish" and were thankful that it was caught in the Colonies and it didn't need to be handed over to her.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was reading some UK news web pages yesterday that were saying that there were more people interested in their potential Apple new iPhones and their iOS 8 than in the vote on independence or not. A bit bizarre to me.
> 
> Now there will probably be a bunch of disappointed Quebecers shouting out with their disapproval...


Let them shout, Patrick, and keep Canada whole.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, John.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I guess being Scottish they didn't mind catching a Queen's fish as sturgeons are "royal fish" and were thankful that it was caught in the Colonies and it didn't need to be handed over to her.


Yes ... you're probably "on the mark" Patrick. I was a touch surprised to find that they had come all this way to fish (in this spot, and at this time). I had first thought that maybe they were attending a conference or such, but when I asked, it was 'no', they had come to fish. Good for them .. and for me, a delight to listen to their accent!!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152264250782471

The German cruise ship "Kinder Dachshund" leaves the St. John's harbor. Some "baby doxie"!!!!!!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome home, John.


Thanks Marc. 
And despite the "slightly sour side" of the dining experience in their dining room, I believe they still want us back ... we have already received an e-mail prompting us to check out their fall stay specials!!!  
Time will tell on that.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152264250782471
> 
> The German cruise ship "Kinder Dachshund" leaves the St. John's harbor. Some "baby doxie"!!!!!!!




Man!!! That's some tight fit, but well on her way I see:
https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/9378462/vessel:RUBY_PRINCESS

Is there some special reason that those cruise ships are stopping at St. John's like some do in Victoria and Vancouver before they hit their US destination?

Anyway, all good for the local economy I suspect.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Yes ... you're probably "on the mark" Patrick. I was a touch surprised to find that they had come all this way to fish (in this spot, and at this time). I had first thought that maybe they were attending a conference or such, but when I asked, it was 'no', they had come to fish. Good for them .. and for me, a delight to listen to their accent!!



My nephew went sturgeon fishing last year like they did and he also met some couples from the UK doing likewise, and when he asked why come all this way just to fish they said he wouldn't believe how much it can often cost to do some fishing back home - IF one can even get permission to do so. Besides, they loved BC and all it scenery so that was just an added bonus.

I guess we are pretty lucky for all we have, and I think most appreciate it all.

And my son's father-in-law sure does as he flies out here from Okotoks Alberta each year and goes fishing off the West Coast of Vancouver Island where he keeps his own boat, just for fishing. He loves it, and the fish - but he gets to keep and eat them. No catch and release stuff for him!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc.
> And despite the "slightly sour side" of the dining experience in their dining room, I believe they still want us back ... we have already received an e-mail prompting us to check out their fall stay specials!!!
> Time will tell on that.


Good to know, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Man!!! That's some tight fit, but well on her way I see:
> https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/9378462/vessel:RUBY_PRINCESS
> 
> Is there some special reason that those cruise ships are stopping at St. John's like some do in Victoria and Vancouver before they hit their US destination?
> 
> Anyway, all good for the local economy I suspect.


The Ruby Princess was renamed the Kinder Dashshund when it was sold to a German company.

The fact that these European ships can make it to St. John's, the furthest easterly city in North America, and the oldest city in North America, is a drawing card. Plus, it gives everyone a chance to get off the boat and on to dry land.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Night Marc, missed this message last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, missed this message last night.


Well, I try to be consistent, but it is difficult at times. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Just wanted you to know I read it daily.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The Ruby Princess was renamed the Kinder Dashshund when it was sold to a German company.
> 
> The fact that these European ships can make it to St. John's, the furthest easterly city in North America, and the oldest city in North America, is a drawing card. Plus, it gives everyone a chance to get off the boat and on to dry land.



Hmmm...??? Maybe that the Ruby Princess renaming was some wishful thinking on your part Marc as I sure can't find any such info. 

Anyway, it seems that she'll be stopping in Victoria in early 2015 as part of the popular Inside Passage cruise route.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just a quick stop to put on the coffee pot for any early risers, then back to work for me. SAP is sone for the day with a couple of vids, some autumn leave shots and a new Yeti quest by Sir David Attenborough.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just wanted you to know I read it daily.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Maybe that the Ruby Princess renaming was some wishful thinking on your part Marc as I sure can't find any such info.
> 
> Anyway, it seems that she'll be stopping in Victoria in early 2015 as part of the popular Inside Passage cruise route.


Very wishful thinking, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just a quick stop to put on the coffee pot for any early risers, then back to work for me. SAP is sone for the day with a couple of vids, some autumn leave shots and a new Yeti quest by Sir David Attenborough.


Coffee is appreciated, Don. I shall certainly check out SAP this morning, in that I like to read items re the Yeti.


----------



## SINC

Spent two hours this morning cleaning the Weber BBQ I use in the motor home. Always a job, especially if I break camp when the BBQ is still warm, toss it aboard and forget to empty the grease catcher tray. Seems I did that a couple of times this year by the mess I had. But Platinum Dawn and my high pressure washer did the trick and it is now drying out. Once that is dry, on it goes and it will make me some corned beef and cabbage with baby spuds for supper tonight. 

I call it camping in the driveway and there is one good thing about it. It sure saves on gas.


----------



## Rps

Don after I get my snowblower ( maybe today ) the weber is next on the list. My son has one and I don't know the number but you can cook a cow on it. They are great BBQs and I love the grill layout.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don after I get my snowblower ( maybe today ) the weber is next on the list. My son has one and I don't know the number but you can cook a cow on it. They are great BBQs and I love the grill layout.


Rp, now is a good time to get a snowblower .......... no demand means you get your pick of the litter and they want to sell them to save on space.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don after I get my snowblower ( maybe today ) the weber is next on the list. My son has one and I don't know the number but you can cook a cow on it. They are great BBQs and I love the grill layout.


Rp, I have the the Q2200 model shown below with temperature control and I love it. The cast iron grill cooks easily and I can roast in it by controlling the temperature anywhere between 300 and 500 degrees. Big enough to cook for six without issues. I have even cooked a 15 lb. turkey on it!

Bought it in 2009 and it is just like new.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> .... will make me some corned beef and cabbage with baby spuds for supper tonight.


Sounds good Don!! So were you able to find that corned beef you were craving and finding difficult to purchase a while ago?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, now is a good time to get a snowblower .......... no demand means you get your pick of the litter and they want to sell them to save on space.


Yep, picked up a 28 inch, duel stage, metal housing, electric start, power drive from Sears. Hope I never have to use it:lmao:


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Rp, I have the the Q2200 model shown below with temperature control and I love it. The cast iron grill cooks easily and I can roast in it by controlling the temperature anywhere between 300 and 500 degrees. Big enough to cook for six without issues. I have even cooked a 15 lb. turkey on it!
> 
> Bought it in 2009 and it is just like new.


Don this is exactly what I am looking for, it is next on the list


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yep, picked up a 28 inch, duel stage, metal housing, electric start, power drive from Sears. Hope I never have to use it:lmao:


Sounds like a good one, Rp. 8 or 10hp?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Yep, picked up a 28 inch, duel stage, metal housing, electric start, power drive from Sears. Hope I never have to use it:lmao:



Did you get the HD 28" model they have on sale and save $450.00??? 

As if I knew anything at all about snow blowers. But I do know that Sears does make some excellent products. 

CRAFTSMAN®/MD 357cc 28'' Steerable Snowblower - Sears | Sears Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Did you get the HD 28" model they have on sale and save $450.00???
> 
> As if I knew anything at all about snow blowers. But I do know that Sears does make some excellent products.
> 
> CRAFTSMAN®/MD 357cc 28'' Steerable Snowblower - Sears | Sears Canada


I had a Sears snowblower and it lasted nearly ten years ............... with dealing with St.John's heavy/wet snow.

Rp, you shall like the electric joystick chute control. Quite handy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I had a Sears snowblower and it lasted nearly ten years ............... with dealing with St.John's heavy/wet snow.
> 
> Rp, you shall like the electric joystick chute control. Quite handy.


What I am struggling with is that I lived In Wallaceburg, Ontario from 1970 to 1977 (that's an hour and a half north of Windsor) and I never once saw a snowfall big enough to warrant any more than a shovel. Why the need for a big stage blower like that in Windsor, way south of where I lived? My small Honda, even here in Alberta is hardly used. What am I missing?


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Did you get the HD 28" model they have on sale and save $450.00???
> 
> As if I knew anything at all about snow blowers. But I do know that Sears does make some excellent products.
> 
> CRAFTSMAN®/MD 357cc 28'' Steerable Snowblower - Sears | Sears Canada


Sure did!


----------



## Rps

Don for the last two years here we have had more snow here than in Bowmanville. Infact, I had no room at the end of my driveway to handle the overflow last year!


----------



## SINC

Well, let's just hope it doesn't revert and your new blower sits unused for years. 

I hope that is not the case, but first hand experience is, well, just my recollection. 

Never saw snow deeper than my slip on dress shoes in all those years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but some freshly brewed coffee is ready for any and all early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will do just fine thanks. Today on SAP, a video with 25 things dirtier than your toilet that may surprise you.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I had a Sears snowblower and it lasted nearly ten years ............... with dealing with St.John's heavy/wet snow.
> 
> Rp, you shall like the electric joystick chute control. Quite handy.


Hello Marc, I was told it was a great feature to have, it seems like a good idea but I am a low tech guy ... The more toys it has the likely something will go wrong. But everyone I talked to said its features were the ones to get so I did. Hope I don't have to use it.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but some freshly brewed coffee is ready for any and all early risers. Enjoy.


I will have a double if you got it?


----------



## Rps

Okay, so I am having my morning coffee and as part of my routine I do the paper's crossword puzzle. I am in a block that I doesn't make sense to me, the clue is " servant for taverns. e.g." When I look at the block the joining words provide the answer " anagram". Anyone have an ideal as to why this is the correct answer(it must be because it completes the full block). Ideas, or do I need another coffee to see it.


Duh! Just got it, servant is the anagram for tavern....... Who knew coffee was brain food.


----------



## pm-r

I guess I'd never have figured that out and possibly a reason I never bother with crossword puzzles, regardless of the amount of morning coffee - unless they were a simple puzzle in the kids comic section of the paper. 

Hopefully it will stay calm and sunny here today, looks like maybe a high in the low 20's, as were'er going to take our boat out for a picnic on the boat trip to Sidney Island park, were my wife, cousin and sister will enjoy a long walk on the very sandy beach.

A lowish tide of about 4 feet at that time will expose a lot of the beach.

Edit:
Some info and photos to give one an idea of the island if interested:
Sidney Spit National Park Reserve Gulf Islands British Columbia


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello Marc, I was told it was a great feature to have, it seems like a good idea but I am a low tech guy ... The more toys it has the likely something will go wrong. But everyone I talked to said its features were the ones to get so I did. Hope I don't have to use it.


We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, so I am having my morning coffee and as part of my routine I do the paper's crossword puzzle. I am in a block that I doesn't make sense to me, the clue is " servant for taverns. e.g." When I look at the block the joining words provide the answer " anagram". Anyone have an ideal as to why this is the correct answer(it must be because it completes the full block). Ideas, or do I need another coffee to see it.
> 
> 
> Duh! Just got it, servant is the anagram for tavern....... Who knew coffee was brain food.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Getting the doxies to go out in the rain is a real chore. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, too early for even coffee, but SAP is up with a video that will have you holing your breath called, Ultimate Close Call Compilation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. It was a wild night here, with winds hitting 120km/h and blowing about nearly three inches of rain. Needless to say, the doxies did NOT want to go outside.


----------



## SINC

With that kind of wind, who can blame them, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> With that kind of wind, who can blame them, Marc?


True. Luckily, the wind damage took place before I took the doxies outside. Luckily, the downed branches were all dead limbs ................. Nature's way of natural pruning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, most school children in the US these days know nothing about Nathan Hale.

Moment in time: Sept. 22, 1776 -- Nathan Hale utters famous last words

When General George Washington needed to know when and where the British army planned to invade Manhattan during the American Revolutionary War, Captain Nathan Hale volunteered to slip behind British lines on Long Island dressed as a Dutch schoolteacher. During the time he spent in hostile territory, Manhattan fell to the British and Washington retreated. The 21-year old Hale was captured while trying to sail back to American-controlled ground. After interrogating him, the British hanged him from a tree. In the moments before his death, Hale was said to have been composed and resolute, and it was in that stoical frame of mind that he left his executioners with an eloquent line that was to become an inspiration to patriots everywhere: ''I only regret that I have but one life to lose for my country.''


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. Going out stargazing with my telescope. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early so I shall start the coffee brewing and then wade in to my morning grading. Later ...............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee hits the spot, thanks. An interesting story in WEBBITS on SAP this morning, 'Mystery glow over the Pacific Ocean: Pilots left baffled by strange orange and red lights spotted in the dead of night' sure gives one reason to think about what this might be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get back from taking the doxies out for a morning walk.
Thought of your son when I saw this article. I should drop in on him some day I am driving past Lower Sackville on my way back from the airport. 

Lower Sackville neighbours call on city for flooding fix | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

Paper Is Not Dead .................. but what about the tube? When you gotta go: Toilet paper maker ditches the tube

:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Paper Is Not Dead .................. but what about the tube? When you gotta go: Toilet paper maker ditches the tube
> 
> :lmao:


I did that intentionally to see if anyone would pick up on it. Good on you for noticing! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did that intentionally to see if anyone would pick up on it. Good on you for noticing! :clap:


"Seek and ye shall find" ................... Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

I still chuckle every time I see this... and no, paper is certainly not dead.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_gOZDWQj3Q

And that strange and unexplained light phenomenon was sure interesting and intriguing.

And more photos and comments here:
Unknown orange/red glow over Pacific Ocean - August 24, 2014 Photo Gallery by Flying Dutchman at pbase.com

Mystery glow over the Pacific Ocean | Daily Mail Online


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I still chuckle every time I see this... and no, paper is certainly not dead.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_gOZDWQj3Q


Good one!! 
And I wonder what my Jean would do without access to paper ... in the past couple of days she's created two large 'paper mache' reindeers out of discarded paper & cardboard. One will be put in a Senior Citizens Centre, and the other in a display in our lobby ... over the Christmas holidays. Recycled paper, put to good use!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I still chuckle every time I see this... and no, paper is certainly not dead.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_gOZDWQj3Q
> 
> And that strange and unexplained light phenomenon was sure interesting and intriguing.
> 
> And more photos and comments here:
> Unknown orange/red glow over Pacific Ocean - August 24, 2014 Photo Gallery by Flying Dutchman at pbase.com
> 
> Mystery glow over the Pacific Ocean | Daily Mail Online


Yes, that was a good one, Patrick. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one!!
> And I wonder what my Jean would do without access to paper ... in the past couple of days she's created two large 'paper mache' reindeers out of discarded paper & cardboard. One will be put in a Senior Citizens Centre, and the other in a display in our lobby ... over the Christmas holidays. Recycled paper, put to good use!!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP Webbits??? If not, they are still interesting.

Ten Amazing Artifacts from the Ancient World | Ancient Origins

Do the Tartaria Tablets contain evidence of earliest known writing system? | Ancient Origins


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have some OtHD Coffee ready when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP Webbits??? If not, they are still interesting.
> 
> Ten Amazing Artifacts from the Ancient World | Ancient Origins
> 
> Do the Tartaria Tablets contain evidence of earliest known writing system? | Ancient Origins


They are indeed Marc, watch for them tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Looks like it will be a wet afternoon and next couple of days for us according to EC. SAP was late today as I had not been feeling normal for a couple days and was very tired. Went to bed at 7 last night and did not wake until 6:30, but am still groggy. We shall see if that fixed me or not. Some really nice photos today though.


----------



## pm-r

For gosh sakes Don, get your rest and look after yourself, SAP can always wait and all readers would understand.

Take care and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gregg Ernst's Guinness World Record awarded 21 years late - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I agree with Patrick. Slow down a bit and get yourself back to normal. Great pic of the spider's web.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gregg Ernst's Guinness World Record awarded 21 years late - Nova Scotia - CBC News




That's quite amazing and good for them to not let it go unrecognised.

I dare say if it had been an American, it would have been entered years ago and almost front page and likely the only person to lift such a weight. 

And I wonder if the local police went to arrest the guy when they heard that he had _*lifted two cars*_???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's quite amazing and good for them to not let it go unrecognised.
> 
> I dare say if it had been an American, it would have been entered years ago and almost front page and likely the only person to lift such a weight.
> 
> And I wonder if the local police went to arrest the guy when they heard that he had _*lifted two cars*_???


Good one, Patrick. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

UFOs???? (unidentified floating object)

News - Hundreds of algae balls wash up on Australia's Dee Why Beach - The Weather Network


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I agree with Patrick. Slow down a bit and get yourself back to normal. Great pic of the spider's web.


... I agree with Patrick and Marc .... and have been saying the same to Jean lately ...
Liked that train shot ... for me, it really had some "feeling" to it!! And in the pictures section, sure liked the two Colorado shots ... would enjoy visiting both sites!! The Mill site brought back some fond memories of some 'old & former' mill sites in Ontario I saw during a travel around 'cottage country' a few years ago.
Take care Don ...


----------



## SINC

Hey guys appreciate the concern, but I was just tired as it turns out. I am fine now and ready to go again. I am so used to the daily grind for over six years now, it is no real pressure. I just get into broken sleep cycles every once in a while and that finally downs me. However, advice appreciated, noted and taken, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hey guys appreciate the concern, but I was just tired as it turns out. I am fine now and ready to go again. I am so used to the daily grind for over six years now, it is no real pressure. I just get into broken sleep cycles every once in a while and that finally downs me. However, advice appreciated, noted and taken, thanks.


Good to hear, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Phil Hughes made history Wednesday - CBSSports.com

For those who appreciate baseball stats ....................


----------



## pm-r

I guess I'd give away my recent knowledge about baseball if I even dared ask who is Phil Hughes... 

But good for him, now that I read the article.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess I'd give away my recent knowledge about baseball if I even dared ask who is Phil Hughes...
> 
> But good for him, now that I read the article.


He pitched for the NY Yankees from 2007 until last year when they gave up on him for his one bad year pitching. He is proving his worth this year for the Twins.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=718695994852389
Cool effect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Shana Tova, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Shana Tova, Marc.


Thank you, Sonal. And may this be a peaceful and joyous New Year for you and your family. Paix, mon amie.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have some freshly brewed coffee ready and waiting for all of you whenever you choose to rise and face a new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. Nice to see Sonal drop by. Today on SAP a cat who slaps gators in our video and a bear of a story to make you smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. True, The Shang without Sonal is just the shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1524387061035504

A Rosh Hashanah treat from me to all of you who are not Jewish. Shalom.


----------



## SINC

I really enjoy a glass of Jewish wine of any kind, just one glass though as it is very sweet and matzah ball soup is one of my favs, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I really enjoy a glass of Jewish wine of any kind, just one glass though as it is very sweet and matzah ball soup is one of my favs, Marc.


Same here, Don, especially the matzah ball soup my grandmother used to make. Still, Deborah's mb soup is very good as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Phil Hughes passes on chance to pitch out of bullpen, collect $500K bonus - CBSSports.com

Besides his recent record, Phil Hughes has class as well.


----------



## pm-r

Very classy, and a lot more so than someone in an accompanying linked article:

Steve Ballmer says he's going to stop the Clippers from using iPads - CBSSports.com


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Very classy, and a lot more so than someone in an accompanying linked article:
> 
> Steve Ballmer says he's going to stop the Clippers from using iPads - CBSSports.com


Guess that was to be expected. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF Coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some TGIF Coffee and some breakfast treats. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUaQgRiJukA

My favorite poem written by my favorite poet.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. Whatever you do, don't miss today's video on SAP. It will take you a few minutes to figure out how this is done, but you will figure it out. It will also start your visit with a smile, guaranteed!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. Whatever you do, don't miss today's video on SAP. It will take you a few minutes to figure out how this is done, but you will figure it out. It will also start your visit with a smile, guaranteed!


Morning, Don. I think that it is a combination of an optical illusion and great dancing coordination. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for the coffee offer Marc, and I did have a mug full even though the Lab instructions for today's exam said to drink lots of non-caffinated clear fluids.

They want me to drink at least 1L over four hors before the exam, a _*CT Angio ABD Aorta and Femoral Runoff*_ exam, so says the Lab request.

With drinking that much fluids, you can bet there's going to be a hell of a lot of _*Runoff*_!! 

Anyway, another 800ml to go before the exam. Phew, I'm gonna burst!!


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the coffee offer Marc, and I did have a mug full even though the Lab instructions for today's exam said to drink lots of non-caffinated clear fluids.
> 
> They want me to drink at least 1L over four hors before the exam, a _*CT Angio ABD Aorta and Femoral Runoff*_ exam, so says the Lab request.
> 
> With drinking that much fluids, you can bet there's going to be a hell of a lot of _*Runoff*_!!
> 
> Anyway, another 800ml to go before the exam. Phew, I'm gonna burst!!


Good wishes and luck with the exam Patrick. And the runoff that'll come after it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the coffee offer Marc, and I did have a mug full even though the Lab instructions for today's exam said to drink lots of non-caffinated clear fluids.
> 
> They want me to drink at least 1L over four hors before the exam, a _*CT Angio ABD Aorta and Femoral Runoff*_ exam, so says the Lab request.
> 
> With drinking that much fluids, you can bet there's going to be a hell of a lot of _*Runoff*_!!
> 
> Anyway, another 800ml to go before the exam. Phew, I'm gonna burst!!


Afternoon, Patrick. That sounds like a complicated test. When I had an angiogram, they said it was straight forward, but this sounds far more complicated. What exactly is the procedure, if I might ask? Good luck with your "runoff".


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Canadian man facing charges after being caught with 51 live turtles stuffed down his pants - The Weather Network

Too strange even for the SAP readers .......................


----------



## pm-r

Well that was a pretty simple 30 minute procedure. Strip down except for underware, sock and shoes, and don a famous hospital gown and lay on the bed of the large CAT imaging machine and follow the directions that came out of its speakers.

An IV infection of some X-Ray sensitive dye, and go back and forth through the machine a few times and that was it.

The "Runoff" has something to do with blood flow and the reason for drinking all the fluid is because its hard on the liver and mine needs all the help it can get. 

Now they want me to drink another 1L after the exam to help flush out the dye. Man, I'm starting to float, or at least I think my teeth are. 

Anyway, the tech said that things looked good and it went well. As if they'd say anything negative. 

Now for a few more glasses of "clear fluids". Gads. I wonder if a few beers would be a suitable alternative???? Hmmm...???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well that was a pretty simple 30 minute procedure. Strip down except for underware, sock and shoes, and don a famous hospital gown and lay on the bed of the large CAT imaging machine and follow the directions that came out of its speakers.
> 
> An IV infection of some X-Ray sensitive dye, and go back and forth through the machine a few times and that was it.
> 
> The "Runoff" has something to do with blood flow and the reason for drinking all the fluid is because its hard on the liver and mine needs all the help it can get.
> 
> Now they want me to drink another 1L after the exam to help flush out the dye. Man, I'm starting to float, or at least I think my teeth are.
> 
> Anyway, the tech said that things looked good and it went well. As if they'd say anything negative.
> 
> Now for a few more glasses of "clear fluids". Gads. I wonder if a few beers would be a suitable alternative???? Hmmm...???


Good to hear that all went well. Good luck with your fluid intake.


----------



## pm-r

Still drinking thanks Marc, but my stomach is ready to burst!!

I see that an Air France Airbus A380 had to make a stop at your Halifax Stanfield International Airport yesterday when they discovered that there was a passenger who died on board.

Man dies on Air France flight diverted to Halifax - Nova Scotia - CBC News

I wonder why they didn't just carry on to New York and I didn't realize that the runway was so long to accommodate such a large plane, but I find its 10,500 x 200 ft (3,200 x 61 m) in length and was one of the handful of sites along eastern North America where the Space Shuttle could have landed if something went wrong during liftoff.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Still drinking thanks Marc, but my stomach is ready to burst!!
> 
> I see that an Air France Airbus A380 had to make a stop at your Halifax Stanfield International Airport yesterday when they discovered that there was a passenger who died on board.
> 
> Man dies on Air France flight diverted to Halifax - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> I wonder why they didn't just carry on to New York and I didn't realize that the runway was so long to accommodate such a large plane, but I find its 10,500 x 200 ft (3,200 x 61 m) in length and was one of the handful of sites along eastern North America where the Space Shuttle could have landed if something went wrong during liftoff.


Yes, Stanfield International is a very big airport, way outside of Halifax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to the whining of one of our old doxie girls. Usually, it means she really has to go outside to pee. This morning as I opened up the front door, she took off after something. Turns out it was a deer in our front lawn munching on our Yew tree. It took off like a flash into a neighbor's yard. 

So, coffee is just now getting brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, found the article in SAP entitled "Why Did Human Faces Evolve To Look So Different?" most interesting. Next, you should post pics of twin .................... or even doxies that look alike. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

The world's scariest stairs - CNN.com

Don, an SAP webbit???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, scary stairs indeed and a fine WEBBIT, merci. Got two buddies coming over to remove the sliding patio door in my shop and replace it with a window that opens and a 36" wide man door. The patio door has not been able to open for years, so when the power goes out, I could not get into the garage as the manual lift for the door is inside.

Do not miss today's video on SAP, but be sure to watch to the very end when Granny will surprise you with her thought for the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, wow not a single post yesterday since I last posted, everyone must be busy.

Got the new door installed, but still have a couple days work to insulate with expanding foam and then cover the plywood and paint so hope the weather holds.


----------



## SINC

Nearly forgot, today on SAP a video about a dog that will make you think.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nearly forgot, today on SAP a video about a dog that will make you think.


Morning, Don. Dogs always make one think ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall get the coffee brewing for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=747092272016653

A unique morning wake up call.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for Sunday Brunch. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Perhaps in in hour or so Marc, I am just about to head out to Home Depot to pick up some insulating foam to finish up that part of the job today. Once it sets and dries, I can trim it all and get ready to drywall the inside and finish the outer trim. I like to be sure all is good with the insulation before I start that kind of thing. It sure is nice to have the venetian blind between the triple pan glass in the door. Easy to use and no dangling blind.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, wow not a single post yesterday since I last posted, everyone must be busy.
> 
> Got the new door installed, but still have a couple days work to insulate with expanding foam and then cover the plywood and paint so hope the weather holds.



I guess we were all just sitting here waiting and holding our while you did your door reno. 

I must say a much more sensible entrance to a garage than a sliding door. And a good thing it doesn't look like a double doorway otherwise you could have got some that ended up with a flat nose with a "door" that didn't open.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dear hunting season started in Lunenburg County at noon today. Luckily, we have smart deer here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I prepare to start my morning grading.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the coffee is welcome this morning for sure. SAP is up with an interesting story about what your junk drawer tells about you. Everyone has a junk drawer, why is that?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the coffee is welcome this morning for sure. SAP is up with an interesting story about what your junk drawer tells about you. Everyone has a junk drawer, why is that?


Afternoon, Don. Yes, I have a junk drawer or two ............


----------



## CubaMark

Howdy gents. Still morning here in Zac for another half-hour. Hope you're all well and happy.

Caught a lovely film on the weekend - my wife & I took my mother-in-law to see "Cantinflas". Despite huge misgivings, Mexicans seem to be very impressed by the performance of the Spaniard in the lead role. A very entertaining film, even if you haven't experienced any of Mario Moreno's films as the title character.

Now... back to the grind...

Cheers!
M


----------



## SINC

Spent the day cleaning out the rest of the garage/shop so I could get the Suzuki back in and a patio table and chairs. Now when I shut down the motor home for the winter, I have a wee man cave in front of the vehicle to put my TV and beer fridge in. Perfect!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Howdy gents. Still morning here in Zac for another half-hour. Hope you're all well and happy.
> 
> Caught a lovely film on the weekend - my wife & I took my mother-in-law to see "Cantinflas". Despite huge misgivings, Mexicans seem to be very impressed by the performance of the Spaniard in the lead role. A very entertaining film, even if you haven't experienced any of Mario Moreno's films as the title character.
> 
> Now... back to the grind...
> 
> Cheers!
> M


Evening, Mark. I am told that this has been a great September weather wise in Nova Scotia. Certainly warmer with less rain than St. John's. Come home soon, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Spent the day cleaning out the rest of the garage/shop so I could get the Suzuki back in and a patio table and chairs. Now when I shut down the motor home for the winter, I have a wee man cave in front of the vehicle to put my TV and beer fridge in. Perfect!




Nice. It's always nice to have a _*man cave*_, even if small, and some are a bit over the top to me.

Where does the old Ford fit and live, and is it part of the layout?


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Nice. It's always nice to have a _*man cave*_, even if small, and some are a bit over the top to me.
> 
> Where does the old Ford fit and live, and is it part of the layout?


The 49 Meteor sits in the front double garage attached to the house. The smaller shop/garage sits as a free standing building next to the RV pad in the back 40. Our corner lot is roughly 200 x 60 feet, so it is a big one. See map below with arrows showing the RV, rear garage and front garage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I prepare to feed and take the doxies outside. Later ........


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure if this will be in today's SAP ...........


Moment in time: Sept. 30, 1960 -- The Flintstones make TV debut

"Long before The Simpsons and Family Guy, there was The Flintstones. Hanna-Barbera's cartoon about the ''modern Stone Age family'' centred on Fred Flintstone, a blustery caveman residing in the town of Bedrock. The first season followed Fred and long-suffering wife, Wilma, through misadventures with best friends Barney and Betty Rubble, while mining laughs from a steady stream of ''modern conveniences'' such as an electric shaver (bees inside a clamshell) and a garbage disposal (actually a ravenous pig). Bizarrely, the first two seasons were co-sponsored by Winston cigarettes, and several episodes closed with spots showing Fred and Barney puffing away. As for legacy, it's worth noting that last weekend's Simpsons-Family Guy crossover closed with a cameo by Fred Flintstone himself. Yabba dabba doo." Andrew Ryan The Globe and Mail.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the heads up Marc, I threw it into the forum on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for the heads up Marc, I threw it into the forum on SAP.


Good idea, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy “ask a stupid question day”. My favourite: "What’s the name of the dog in Old Yeller?" Or "What’s the name of the bird on the back of the loonie?"


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Marc, excellent questions

I have another for you - what is the breed of the mounties horse on the RCMP Centennial Quarter?


----------



## pm-r

I always chuckle over that one, and of course everyone that knows horses knows that it's a _*Quarter Horse*_!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The 49 Meteor sits in the front double garage attached to the house. The smaller shop/garage sits as a free standing building next to the RV pad in the back 40. Our corner lot is roughly 200 x 60 feet, so it is a big one. See map below with arrows showing the RV, rear garage and front garage.



Nice setup Don and it's nice to have that much room.

We were contemplating adding an out-building after we built our house on our large lot some yeas ago and even added underground services which are still there but buried.

The building inspectors at the time were fussy and were adamant that we were going to be building a deluxe "in-law" suite/garage/workshop which they considered illegal, and we just gave up.

Anyway, one day, but right now we don't need the extra living room or space or the income it might have provided. And it's also nice just having some wild Nature space as a buffer.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I always chuckle over that one, and of course everyone that knows horses knows that it's a _*Quarter Horse*_!!


Since I don't know anything about horses, I would say that Patrick is correct.


----------



## pm-r

Interesting SAP Whatzit? today that sure appears to be an Armadillo in its Defense Curl.

Amazing how it fits together so well and looks almost like a knitted ball that some great grandmas used to knit. 

My son and his wife had a small hedgehog that would do the same thing when it wanted to protect itself or maybe it just thought it was hiding. It was quite cute, but not an ideal pet being nocturnal.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Interesting SAP Whatzit? today that sure appears to be an Armadillo in its Defense Curl.
> 
> Amazing how it fits together so well and looks almost like a knitted ball that some great grandmas used to knit.
> 
> My son and his wife had a small hedgehog that would do the same thing when it wanted to protect itself or maybe it just thought it was hiding. It was quite cute, but not an ideal pet being nocturnal.


That is what I thought of initially, Patrick, so I am glad you posted it. Did not know that an armadillo could get this balled up. You can just make out a couple of teeth. Great speculation, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

_Mark Twain was one of the most famous Americans who ever lived, yet the iconic film of him walking around his home in Connecticut is the only footage we have of him. Now, thanks to the restoration efforts of TFG Film & Tape, this invaluable footage has finally been given the treatment it deserves.

The silent film footage was taken at Stormfield in 1909 by the Thomas Edison Company. Twain died the following year at the age of 75._





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






(via io9.com)


----------



## Dr.G.

Great clip, Mark. Gracias, mi amigo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqaSOw1WhjI


----------



## SINC

Odd that one has to watch that video on YouTube and no where else CM, but thanks for posting it. Did you notice how incredibly windy it was the day it was filmed? The trees in the background show just how windy it was. Interesting to see the daughter in the middle put on her hat and secure it with two rather large hat pins.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klFx8x4CbC0

"Go to heaven for the climate ............... and to hell for the company."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Odd that one has to watch that video on YouTube and no where else CM, but thanks for posting it. Did you notice how incredibly windy it was the day it was filmed? The trees in the background show just how windy it was. Interesting to see the daughter in the middle put on her hat and secure it with two rather large hat pins.


Yeah - didn't know they could block embedding like that....  

And the wind! Yes - very strong, by the looks of the treetops in the background. The hat pins caught my attention as well.

And - if you look at the very beginning of the clip, inside the darkened doorway, you can make out the figure of a person - a woman? - just as Clements begins to move away from the door.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Yeah - didn't know they could block embedding like that....
> 
> And the wind! Yes - very strong, by the looks of the treetops in the background. The hat pins caught my attention as well.
> 
> And - if you look at the very beginning of the clip, inside the darkened doorway, you can make out the figure of a person - a woman? - just as Clements begins to move away from the door.


Too bad that there was no sound back then. I would have loved to have heard Mark Twain's accent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the OtHD Coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee does indeed hit the spot. Two things on SAP this morning that will be of interest to you this morning, Marc. First a video of a man with cerebral palsy with an astounding talent sent to us by Patrick. Then a wee bit of Jewish humour that will make you smile called The Jewish Mother. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee does indeed hit the spot. Two things on SAP this morning that will be of interest to you this morning, Marc. First a video of a man with cerebral palsy with an astounding talent sent to us by Patrick. Then a wee bit of Jewish humour that will make you smile called The Jewish Mother. Enjoy.


Evening, Don. His artwork is amazing.

"Her brother is a doctor".:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, dropped by to put the coffee on for the early risers. Today on SAP an incredible video of how a pickup truck saved an airliner from disaster.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, dropped by to put the coffee on for the early risers. Today on SAP an incredible video of how a pickup truck saved an airliner from disaster.


 Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I finish my morning grading. Later, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

WATCH: Once You See This, You'll Never Look At Pizza Boxes The Same Way Again. [VIDEO]

A unique use of a pizza box.


----------



## SINC

That pizza box is a bachelors' dream Marc, but if I put a piece of pizza on the cardboard box, no one would touch it is this house. It is served normally on a plate with a napkin and I can just hear the women rejecting it as 'you never know who handled that lid or if they washed their hands'. Of course they would not object to the pizza sitting on the bottom of the box!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That pizza box is a bachelors' dream Marc, but if I put a piece of pizza on the cardboard box, no one would touch it is this house. It is served normally on a plate with a napkin and I can just hear the women rejecting it as 'you never know who handled that lid or if they washed their hands'. Of course they would not object to the pizza sitting on the bottom of the box!


Well, you and I can share that pizza .............. with none left over for the women in our homes. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in on CNN. "It cost $2.4 billion to build Atlantic City's Revel casino and hotel a couple of years ago, but the property was just sold at a bankruptcy auction for a mere $110. The Shangri-La Clubhouse Holding Company, Ltd. has been identified as the purchaser."

So, we now have a casino and a hotel to go with the clubhouse and café.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, you and I can share that pizza .............. with none left over for the women in our homes. :lmao:


You bet we can!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet we can!


Pizza and beer .......... and we can watch the ball games. Detroit is in the playoffs, as is the SF Giants.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, dropped by to put the coffee on for the early risers. Today on SAP an incredible video of how a pickup truck saved an airliner from disaster.




Morning Don and thanks for having the coffee ready and I'll get to reading all of todays SAP later on, but I hope you realized that the older pickup truck video was a very cleaver Nissan ad for their pickup truck and is a tongue-in cheek video???

PS: Even the official disclosure - look closely at the right bottom corner of the video: ''Fictionalization. Do not attempt.''﻿

I must admit that I almost got taken in quite a while ago when someone first sent me a link to that video. Then I began to question it, 1st the speed that those planes land is too fast for any normal truck to keep up with, and 2nd, there's no way even a 1 ton PU truck could support the weight that those front wheels carry and 3rd, I didn't need any more. 

Anyway, still enjoyable to watch...


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Morning Don and thanks for having the coffee ready and I'll get to reading all of todays SAP later on, but I hope you realized that the older pickup truck video was a very cleaver Nissan ad for their pickup truck and is a tongue-in cheek video???
> 
> PS: Even the official disclosure - look closely at the right bottom corner of the video: ''Fictionalization. Do not attempt.''﻿
> 
> I must admit that I almost got taken in quite a while ago when someone first sent me a link to that video. Then I began to question it, 1st the speed that those planes land is too fast for any normal truck to keep up with, and 2nd, there's no way even a 1 ton PU truck could support the weight that those front wheels carry and 3rd, I didn't need any more.
> 
> Anyway, still enjoyable to watch...


It is much better to view that clip with a "suspension of disbelief" .............


----------



## pm-r

Well add me to the list for having some pizza on its cardboard plate, and add a beer as well, and yup, even a beer in a can will do, but it does taste better in a good glass. The beer that is!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well add me to the list for having some pizza on its cardboard plate, and add a beer as well, and yup, even a beer in a can will do, but it does taste better in a good glass. The beer that is!!


Great. What team shall you be rooting for this playoff season?


----------



## pm-r

Team???? You mean they actually have different teams these days??? Wow, what's next...???


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Team???? You mean they actually have different teams these days??? Wow, what's next...???


 :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Team???? You mean they actually have different teams these days??? Wow, what's next...???


Patrick, I was born a NY Giants baseball fan ............ and I shall die a SF Giants baseball fan. True orange and black ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnSU58akc0w&feature=share

Why Lunenburg? This is what we show to people as to why we moved here.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnSU58akc0w&feature=share
> 
> Why Lunenburg? This is what we show to people as to why we moved here.


I can see what drew you folks to retire in Lunenburg now Marc, quite a place.

I have only visited the ocean a few times and each time found it noisy, smelly and not for me. As a born and raised prairie boy and girl, Ann and I found our happiness in the familiar confines of the open prairie.

We wish you and yours health and happiness in your newly chosen home. We hope it brings you the same joy we get in our environment.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can see what drew you folks to retire in Lunenburg now Marc, quite a place.
> 
> I have only visited the ocean a few times and each time found it noisy, smelly and not for me. As a born and raised prairie boy and girl, Ann and I found our happiness in the familiar confines of the open prairie.
> 
> We wish you and yours health and happiness in your newly chosen home. We hope it brings you the same joy we get in our environment.


Thanks, Don. The ocean views here are not as rugged as we experienced in St. John's. We should meet if ever you visit your son in Lower Sackville, which is less than an hour drive from us. Someday ................


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnSU58akc0w&feature=share
> 
> Why Lunenburg? This is what we show to people as to why we moved here.



Very nice Marc, and I dare say very similar to what we have here with similar ocean shores and even some local distilleries and hatters close by, but the snow is not normal. 

Unfortunately most of the neat old and unique wooden boatbuilding and associated buildings have succumbed and disappeared from Brentwood Bay which Lunenburg seems to have been able to preserve and kept useful, and that's really nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Very nice Marc, and I dare say very similar to what we have here with similar ocean shores and even some local distilleries and hatters close by, but the snow is not normal.
> 
> Unfortunately most of the neat old and unique wooden boatbuilding and associated buildings have succumbed and disappeared from Brentwood Bay which Lunenburg seems to have been able to preserve and kept useful, and that's really nice.


In that Lunenburg is a UNESCO heritage site, the Old Town does not change much. We even have restrictions here in New Town Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all at the TGIF Coffee Break. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to get the TGIF Coffee brewing. Breakfast shall come a bit later.


----------



## Dr.G.

BBC - Earth - Mystery fairy circles defy explanation

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> BBC - Earth - Mystery fairy circles defy explanation
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Morning Marc, it sure is, merci.

Today on SAP, a woman's life through the eyes of an artist as the video morphs to perfection.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, it sure is, merci.
> 
> Today on SAP, a woman's life through the eyes of an artist as the video morphs to perfection.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I thought that you would have Chubby Checker as the birthday of the day person.

Today’s music trivia is on the birthday of Chubby Checker (1941). The Twist is the only song to hit the number one spot on the U.S. singles chart twice – once in 1960 and in 1962.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, it sure is, merci.
> 
> Today on SAP, a woman's life through the eyes of an artist as the video morphs to perfection.


A unique video morph video, Don ............... guess it was not painted by Skipper Drover. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Magician Rips Up Homeless Man's Sign And Turns It Into Money | SF Globe

Smile ............


----------



## Dr.G.

So true.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=673057499455262

Sounds like one of our doxies when she snores.


----------



## Dr.G.

Iconic photo, Wait for Me Daddy has dual meaning for B.C. boy now senior | CTV News

An interesting story behind the iconic picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152050278675872

In case you are in need for a morning chuckle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Life is lonely in The Shang today.


----------



## Dr.G.

If we get 1600 more replies here in The Shang, we will have hit the 100,000 mark. I wonder if there will be enough room in the Replies column for this six figure amount? We may someday see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> If we get 1600 more replies here in The Shang, we will have hit the 100,000 mark. I wonder if there will be enough room in the Replies column for this six figure amount? We may someday see.


Here's one to help get to the goal Marc!! 

Marc .... it's been quiet times lately on most of the forums I tend to frequent. Not sure where everyone is, but suspect many have been captured by the various 'social media' sites, where "blah, blah, blah" and "chit chat" is the name of the game - I guess - not frequenting any, I really wouldn't know. 

Jean and I are doing are thing .. she's in her "creating mode", and I'm catching up on some correspondence. Hope the day's treating you, and yours well.


----------



## johnp

Marc ... we did an opera (afternoon matinee), and then sushi dinner (at a new-to-us local neighbourhood restaurant) last Sunday .. sounds like an unusual combination perhaps, but so not unusual out here on the west coast!! 

The opera was Vancouver Opera's first of the season, Bizet's 'Carmen'. And after all the good-to-great productions we saw during last year's opera season, this one was quite a let down. The production and performance was very different from what we expected .. it just seemed to lack the real excitement of what I thought Carmen was all about. The music was sure good though ... the orchestra did its thing!!

And the "new" (to us, and its neighbourhood) sushi place was fantastic. And it's really a Japanese restaurant -- so many of our sushi places are owned and operated by Koreans. The chef was a rather young fella ... and sure did his thing with what we ordered ... fine preparations and artistic presentations. Lovely to look at, and big yum to eat!! Sure hope he can make a go of it.

Overall, it was an interesting Sunday out for us.

... it's back to our normal dim sum, and shopping tomorrow!! But that sounds good to me!!


----------



## johnp

.... Jean creating ... two paper mache reindeers in their early-stages of development.


----------



## SINC

I have been so busy that I have had little time to spend here, and that is too bad. Trying to finish off the garage mods and get ready for a trip to Swift Current to meet several old buddies, one who lives there and has offered me CDs of our band music from 1962-64 and I am dying to get my hands on that stuff, and my old buddies from Nipawin and Calgary are gathering for a few days. I have not done this type of thing for 14 years, ie, staying in a hotel and eating in a restaurant since I retired and began all travel in the motor home. I leave Tuesday morning in the Suzuki for a 700 km one shot run hoping to arrive about mid afternoon. Thus the shop work will suffer and might not get totally done until winter. Also Wednesday is our 49th wedding anniversary, but Ann says we can celebrate that any time, to go ahead and meet my friends and enjoy the trip. What a gal! (I would nver have gone without her encouragement).


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152050278675872
> 
> In case you are in need for a morning chuckle.



Thanks Marc.

I just got to it and got a good chuckle from it.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Here's one to help get to the goal Marc!!
> 
> Marc .... it's been quiet times lately on most of the forums I tend to frequent. Not sure where everyone is, but suspect many have been captured by the various 'social media' sites, where "blah, blah, blah" and "chit chat" is the name of the game - I guess - not frequenting any, I really wouldn't know.
> 
> Jean and I are doing are thing .. she's in her "creating mode", and I'm catching up on some correspondence. Hope the day's treating you, and yours well.


Good to hear that Jean is doing well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... Jean creating ... two paper mache reindeers in their early-stages of development.


Very unique and creative. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... we did an opera (afternoon matinee), and then sushi dinner (at a new-to-us local neighbourhood restaurant) last Sunday .. sounds like an unusual combination perhaps, but so not unusual out here on the west coast!!
> 
> The opera was Vancouver Opera's first of the season, Bizet's 'Carmen'. And after all the good-to-great productions we saw during last year's opera season, this one was quite a let down. The production and performance was very different from what we expected .. it just seemed to lack the real excitement of what I thought Carmen was all about. The music was sure good though ... the orchestra did its thing!!
> 
> And the "new" (to us, and its neighbourhood) sushi place was fantastic. And it's really a Japanese restaurant -- so many of our sushi places are owned and operated by Koreans. The chef was a rather young fella ... and sure did his thing with what we ordered ... fine preparations and artistic presentations. Lovely to look at, and big yum to eat!! Sure hope he can make a go of it.
> 
> Overall, it was an interesting Sunday out for us.
> 
> ... it's back to our normal dim sum, and shopping tomorrow!! But that sounds good to me!!


Carmen is a classic opera. I have seen two live performances.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> I just got to it and got a good chuckle from it.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have been so busy that I have had little time to spend here, and that is too bad. Trying to finish off the garage mods and get ready for a trip to Swift Current to meet several old buddies, one who lives there and has offered me CDs of our band music from 1962-64 and I am dying to get my hands on that stuff, and my old buddies from Nipawin and Calgary are gathering for a few days. I have not done this type of thing for 14 years, ie, staying in a hotel and eating in a restaurant since I retired and began all travel in the motor home. I leave Tuesday morning in the Suzuki for a 700 km one shot run hoping to arrive about mid afternoon. Thus the shop work will suffer and might not get totally done until winter. Also Wednesday is our 49th wedding anniversary, but Ann says we can celebrate that any time, to go ahead and meet my friends and enjoy the trip. What a gal! (I would nver have gone without her encouragement).


Bon voyage, mon ami. And a happy pre-anniversary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, dropped by for an early coffee and left the pot on for the next person along. Ever dreamed of being a lighthouse keeper? You might want to reconsider that career when you watch today's video on SAP. Their shift change is something else.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, dropped by for an early coffee and left the pot on for the next person along. Ever dreamed of being a lighthouse keeper? You migh want to reconsider that career when you watch today's video on SAP. Their shift change is something else.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Will go check out SAP now as I start to wake up. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151102037369966

Cute. Smart bear.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good video for SAP, merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good video for SAP, merci!


Glad to have been of some service to SAP, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

New footage from 1924 World Series - CNN.com Video

Even thought the Washington Senators beat my NY Giants, it was the only time that Washington ever won a World Series, and was the only time Walter Johnson, who I feel was/is the greatest pitcher who ever played the game, ever won a World Series ring.


----------



## Dr.G.

60 Signs You're Way Past Middle Age | Perry Block

Sad, but most are all too true.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> New footage from 1924 World Series - CNN.com Video
> 
> Even thought the Washington Senators beat my NY Giants, it was the only time that Washington ever won a World Series, and was the only time Walter Johnson, who I feel was/is the greatest pitcher who ever played the game, ever won a World Series ring.



I wondered if you'd see that footage Marc, and they showed a small section of it on the local news sports portion last night.

Apparently the film was discovered in some family's old trunk of stuff and they had it converted to digital. Neat for you old fans!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wondered if you'd see that footage Marc, and they showed a small section of it on the local news sports portion last night.
> 
> Apparently the film was discovered in some family's old trunk of stuff and they had it converted to digital. Neat for you old fans!!


Yes, especially to see Walter Johnson pitch, albeit at the end of his career. He had long arms and was tall and that side arm delivery of a fast ball had even the best hitters of the day freeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wondered if you'd see that footage Marc, and they showed a small section of it on the local news sports portion last night.
> 
> Apparently the film was discovered in some family's old trunk of stuff and they had it converted to digital. Neat for you old fans!!


Just reread your post, Patrick .............. especially the part "Neat for you old fans." Have you suddenly gotten younger than me? I may be turning 66 on this Tuesday, but I am still not retired and not getting CPP. So, what is with the "old" part????? :lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Well I guess I exclude myself from being an _*old* fan_ Marc, as I've never really been a fan or follower or any sports teams.

So I guess I'll just leave it for you _*younger*_ ones to enjoy. Is that better??


----------



## SINC

I'm older than dirt, or at least it feels that way too often.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I'm older than dirt, or at least it feels that way too often.


... I can definitely relate to that!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well I guess I exclude myself from being an _*old* fan_ Marc, as I've never really been a fan or follower or any sports teams.
> 
> So I guess I'll just leave it for you _*younger*_ ones to enjoy. Is that better??


That is better. Let's go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm older than dirt, or at least it feels that way too often.


Still, you do a daily SAP. That must count for something. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... I can definitely relate to that!!!!


John, how can you be over the hill when you have not even seen the mountain top?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

*Iconic 'Wait for me, Daddy' photo immortalized in bronze*












> Warren Bernard was already the star of the most famous Canadian photograph from the Second World War.
> Now, 74 years later, he’s been immortalized in bronze as the iconic “Wait For Me, Daddy” scene was unveiled as a statue Saturday in New Westminster, B.C.
> Bernard was five years old in 1940, when he broke free from his mother’s reach and ran to his father, a soldier, to say goodbye.


(CTV)


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to Sunday. Sad day as no TV sports on for either football or golf. Is there a ball game to watch today?

SAP is up for the day with a guy who can dance on a running treadmill in our video along with a yarn about an Italian Mother this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *Iconic 'Wait for me, Daddy' photo immortalized in bronze*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CTV)


That is an amazing work of sculpture, Mark. Gracias, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and welcome to Sunday. Sad day as no TV sports on for either football or golf. Is there a ball game to watch today?
> 
> SAP is up for the day with a guy who can dance on a running treadmill in our video along with a yarn about an Italian Mother this time.


Morning, Don. I stayed up to watch the Giants beat Washington ................ in an 18 inning game!!!!!!!  I am pooped .......... but happy for their victory. :clap:

Quick Hits: Giants outlast Nationals in marathon 18-inning NLDS Game 2 - CBSSports.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way too early for Sunday Brunch, and I am too tired to make anything but coffee just now. Later.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I stayed up to watch the Giants beat Washington ................ in an 18 inning game!!!!!!!  I am pooped .......... but happy for their victory. :clap:
> 
> Quick Hits: Giants outlast Nationals in marathon 18-inning NLDS Game 2 - CBSSports.com


Wow, that must have been some game. If I read the schedule right, I should be able to watch my Tigers against Baltimore this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, that must have been some game. If I read the schedule right, I should be able to watch my Tigers against Baltimore this afternoon.


Yes. The game should start just before 2PM your time.

MLB Preview - Baltimore Orioles at Detroit Tigers - Oct 05, 2014 - CBSSports.com


----------



## SINC

Sadly CBS is broadcasting only all NFL today, no MLB. Too bad, I would have enjoyed watching.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly CBS is broadcasting only all NFL today, no MLB. Too bad, I would have enjoyed watching.


I think that TSN is broadcasting the baseball games. It is either that network or The Sports Channel.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I think that TSN is broadcasting the baseball games. It is either that network or The Sports Channel.


Ah, just found it thanks to your tip Marc, thanks for taking the time to do that! :clap:

It is on SNH channels 846,47,48 and 49 on Bell satellite.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, just found it thanks to your tip Marc, thanks for taking the time to do that! :clap:
> 
> It is on SNH channels 846,47,48 and 49 on Bell satellite.


We have Bell Aliant FiberOp, so it is on a different station.


----------



## SINC

A wee bit of excitement in the 9th makes up for a pretty dull game. 

Sadly my Tigers fell short, so, with the Jays out as well, I now join Marc as a Giants fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A wee bit of excitement in the 9th makes up for a pretty dull game.
> 
> Sadly my Tigers fell short, so, with the Jays out as well, I now join Marc as a Giants fan.


Good to hear, Don. Sorry about the Tigers, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early and take the doxies for a long walk now that the rain has stopped. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee brewing for those who choose to rise early and get a start on this new day/week.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. SAP's video today will be of interest to you as a star gazer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. SAP's video today will be of interest to you as a star gazer.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Then, it is off to SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gourds grow great in plastic bubble | The Chronicle Herald

They grow them big here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

XX) 



SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. SAP's video today will be of interest to you as a star gazer.


Way to go, Don .............. you made me feel very small this morning. 

Seriously, that was a very vivid graphic of the relative sizes of Earth and the stars.


----------



## SINC

Thought you would like that one, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thought you would like that one, Marc.


Well, it does put things into perspective. At least you and I are bigger than a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

A storeowner was tacking a sign in his store window, which read PUPPIES FOR SALE, when a little boy appeared.

“How much are you selling the puppies for?” he asked.

The man told the lad he didn’t expect to let any of them go for less than $50.


The boy reached in his pocket, pulled out some change, looked up at the storeowner and said, “I have two dollars and thirty-seven cents. Can I look at them?”

The storeowner smiled and whistled. From the kennel, a dog named Lady came running down the aisle, followed by five tiny balls of fur. One puppy lagged behind. Immediately, the little boy asked about the limping puppy.

“What’s wrong with that doggie?”

“The veterinarian told us the dog is missing a hip socket,” said the storeowner. “He’ll always limp like that.”

“That’s the one I want to buy,” the lad said quickly.

The storeowner replied, “No, you don’t want to buy that dog. If you really want him, I’ll just give him to you.”

The boy came close to the storeowner’s face and said angrily, “I don’t want you to just give him to me. That doggie is worth just as much as all the other puppies and I’ll pay the full price. In fact, I’ll give you $2.37 now and .50 a month until I have him paid for!”

The storeowner replied, “No, no, no. You don’t want that dog. He’s never going to be able to run and jump and play like the other dogs.” 

In response, the little boy pulled up his pant leg to reveal a badly twisted left leg, supported by two steel braces.

“Well, sir,” he said, “I don’t run so well myself and that puppy will need someone who understands.”


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am up and about early this morning. Coffee is brewing. Later ..............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too am up early preparing to hit the road soon as I finish up tomorrow's issue of SAP. Today a video showing just what can be done with simple soap bubbles, fun even for us older kids.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too am up early preparing to hit the road soon as I finish up tomorrow's issue of SAP. Today a video showing just what can be done with simple soap bubbles, fun even for us older kids.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once Deborah and I get back from walking the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=820062921352362

Deborah wants to train our doxies to do this ................... best of luck .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was an amazing video clip about the "bubble lady" in SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

5-year-old basketball player suits up for Utah Jazz - CBC Sports - Basketball - NBA

Touching ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Might try to stay up to see some of the Giants playoff game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. And a grand morning it is ..................... the San Francisco Giants took down the Washington Nationals Tuesday, 3-2, and won the best-of-five Nationals League Division Series, three games to one. That means they've moved on to the NLCS for the third time in the past five seasons.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewing and the OtHD Breakfast is ready for any and all early risers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a light rain is falling here in Swift Current so a coffee is welcome. Check out the pic of the harvest moon today on SAP.


----------



## Rps

Cool here today and windy, high around 14. Just installed a new toilet in the washroom, I hate plumbing of any kind, but it is in and it works. My wife has laid claim to it .....she told me she has squatters rights!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a light rain is falling here in Swift Current so a coffee is welcome. Check out the pic of the harvest moon today on SAP.


Great pics, Don. It was not visible here in Eastern Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Cool here today and windy, high around 14. Just installed a new toilet in the washroom, I hate plumbing of any kind, but it is in and it works. My wife has laid claim to it .....she told me she has squatters rights!


----------



## Dr.G.

Giants-Cardinals NLCS: An appetizing look ahead - CBSSports.com

Should be a great pennant series. Let's go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, to go home today or not, we shall decide at breakfast in the self serve cafe here. Some great pics of 'Canis latrans' on SAP today from Elk Island Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Why cut short your trip?


----------



## SINC

Back home safe and sound. Long day behind the wheel. 726 km in 6 hours 50 min with two stops, one for gas (and later for a BR break.)

One of the guys (of three) got a call from his wife that relatives from Manitoba stopped in as a surprise and asked him to cut the trip short to see them before they left. So, we all went home. Simple as that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back home safe and sound. Long day behind the wheel. 726 km in 6 hours 50 min with two stops, one for gas (and later for a BR break.)
> 
> One of the guys (of three) got a call from his wife that relatives from Manitoba stopped in as a surprise and asked him to cut the trip short to see them before they left. So, we all went home. Simple as that.


Glad you are home safe and sound, Don. That was a great deal of driving. Does Ann share any of the driving?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I was alone on this trip. Ann stayed home, so no, I did it all by myself. Had the radio for company.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I was alone on this trip. Ann stayed home, so no, I did it all by myself. Had the radio for company.


You could be a long haul trucker.


----------



## SINC

Indeed I could have been. Longest run I ever did in one day was from St. Albert to Nipawin, SK and back, some 1,500 km.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed I could have been. Longest run I ever did in one day was from St. Albert to Nipawin, SK and back, some 1,500 km.


Guess you could unretired and take up a new profession.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Deborah and I just took the doxies for their nightly walk. See you all for the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## screature

Marc, you seem to be addressing your own posts more and more all the time.

Maybe there comes a time when one should realize that no matter how much one flogs a horse it is dead and there is no longer any point.

The Shang is all but dead as is ehMac at this point.

It would be fitting, in my opinion, if somehow you could be the one to turn out the lights, if it was in your power to do so...

Good night to you Marc and everyone else who used to come here and also to those who still do.

I wish you all the best.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Marc, you seem to be addressing your own posts more and more all the time.
> 
> Maybe there comes a time when one should realize that no matter how much one flogs a horse it is dead and there is no longer any point.
> 
> The Shang is all but dead as is ehMac at this point.
> 
> It would be fitting, in my opinion, if somehow you could be the one to turn out the lights, if it was in your power to do so...
> 
> Good night to you Marc and everyone else who used to come here and also to those who still do.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Morning, Steve. I hear what you are saying, but until they pull the pin on ehMacLand, or shut down The Shang, I shall post here. True, sadly there were some who used to post here and do not post now, but that is the nature of evolution. A few of us still post and share some thoughts, so until the likes of Don, John, Patrick, Mark, Kim, et al cease to post, I shall keep on with this tradition. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is a bit early for coffee. I am only up this morning because a couple of our doxies must have heard/sensed deer on our front lawn. I did not see any, but they were nose to the ground all over the front lawn, so something was there.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Steve. I hear what you are saying, but until they pull the pin on ehMacLand, or shut down The Shang, I shall post here. True, sadly there were some who used to post here and do not post now, but that is the nature of evolution. A few of us still post and share some thoughts, so until the likes of Don, John, Patrick, Mark, Kim, et al cease to post, I shall keep on with this tradition. Paix, mon ami.


I too shall continue to be here as long as I can, Marc. Things work in cycles and I bet that so does ehMac.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. It is a bit early for coffee. I am only up this morning because a couple of our doxies must have heard/sensed deer on our front lawn. I did not see any, but they were nose to the ground all over the front lawn, so something was there.


Morning Marc, funny how dogs always know what is going on. Yesterday when I returned home after three days away was the first time since we got Ely that she experienced my absence. You should have seen the welcome home I got on the rear patio when I arrived. She went absolutely nuts when she heard me approaching before she even saw me.

Today on the SAP video, while you may have seen this one before, it is worth watching again, 'Bill Cosby, Understanding Southern'.


----------



## SINC

Haven't had a change to update you on Ely's growth, Marc. So here is a shot of Ely with granddaughter Shiloh taken on Wednesday evening. (The quality is poor, sorry.) She now is five and one half months old and weighs 17 pounds. She just completed the third session of a six week evening obedience program.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too shall continue to be here as long as I can, Marc. Things work in cycles and I bet that so does ehMac.


That's the spirit, Don. Semper fidelis to The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, funny how dogs always know what is going on. Yesterday when I returned home after three days away was the first time since we got Ely that she experienced my absence. You should have seen the welcome home I got on the rear patio when I arrived. She went absolutely nuts when she heard me approaching before she even saw me.
> 
> Today on the SAP video, while you may have seen this one before, it is worth watching again, 'Bill Cosby, Understanding Southern'.


All too true, Don.

Great to see you welcomed home in that manner.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Haven't had a change to update you on Ely's growth, Marc. So here is a shot of Ely with granddaughter Shiloh taken on Wednesday evening. (The quality is poor, sorry.) She now is five and one half months old and weighs 17 pounds. She just completed the third session of a six week evening obedience program.


Regardless of the quality of the picture, Don, it is still a great picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

When They Brought These Wolves Into The Park, They Had No Idea This Would Happen - The Meta Picture

Don, some interesting info for SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=794637360575239&set=vb.170365236335791&type=2&theater

The ultimate non-technical "selfie".


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Haven't had a change to update you on Ely's growth, Marc. So here is a shot of Ely with granddaughter Shiloh taken on Wednesday evening. (The quality is poor, sorry.) She now is five and one half months old and weighs 17 pounds. She just completed the third session of a six week evening obedience program.



Don, your Ely looks very similar to the Otter Hound that our neighbours had when I grew up on James Island. Man, could she ever tear off and chase the seagulls on the beach. - just a blur of golden yellow flying fur.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Don, your Ely looks very similar to the Otter Hound that our neighbours had when I grew up on James Island. Man, could she ever tear off and chase the seagulls on the beach. - just a blur of golden yellow flying fur.


Well Patrick on that point you are so right. This dog can run like the wind. She is so fast I cannot believe it. She is however, a calm and passive pooch who is loving and gentle with the kids. And top that off with being smart. She is miles ahead of all others in her obedience classes and obeys commands with ease.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Patrick on that point you are so right. This dog can run like the wind. She is so fast I cannot believe it. She is however, a calm and passive pooch who is loving and gentle with the kids. And top that off with being smart. She is miles ahead of all others in her obedience classes and obeys commands with ease.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bill Cosby struck by N.L. rescue story - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

A unique story.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well Patrick on that point you are so right. This dog can run like the wind. She is so fast I cannot believe it. She is however, a calm and passive pooch who is loving and gentle with the kids. And top that off with being smart. She is miles ahead of all others in her obedience classes and obeys commands with ease.



Sounds just like an Otter Hound Don, but they can be large at about 65-85 lbs I think, and the photo of your Ely seems to be a bit smaller than that, but just like our neighbour's dog was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hope everyone has great Thanksgiving weekend. My two favourite meals of the year, Thanksgiving and Christmas, both identical in our family as tradition. It is also the only time I allow myself to 'pig-out' and have a second helping. 

Today on SAP a couple of videos of interest, the first being a battle between two bull moose during the rut last month in the Kananaskis country of southern Alberta. Then a look at how you will be served at McDonald's in the future. Also a stunning local shot of a sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, hope everyone has great Thanksgiving weekend. My two favourite meals of the year, Thanksgiving and Christmas, both identical in our family as tradition. It is also the only time I allow myself to 'pig-out' and have a second helping.
> 
> Today on SAP a couple of videos of interest, the first being a battle between two bull moose during the rut last month in the Kananaskis country of southern Alberta. Then a look at how you will be served at McDonald's in the future. Also a stunning local shot of a sunset.


Morning, Don. Yes, I too love these holidays in that Deborah makes a brined turkey that is great.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=742496802460706

For all the dog lovers out there in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Incredible, Folding Design Could Change How Doors Work | Smart News | Smithsonian

Cool door.


----------



## SINC

Our turkey is busy brining, getting itself ready for the big event tomorrow. Yummers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our turkey is busy brining, getting itself ready for the big event tomorrow. Yummers!


So is ours, Don. Bon appetite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

No turkey here in Zacatecas, I'm afraid. Also no long weekend  On the brighter side, my half-time replacement ended Friday, so I'm back to regular duties on Monday, back to the solitude of my office down in "the tombs" as I've come to call it. There are murmurings of a move to full-time and some interesting new activities, but it's a wait-and-see situation.

On the food front, we were invited to a potluck by some other expatriate Canadians here on Friday evening, so I pulled a recipe I'd been wanting to try off the 'net and gave it a go. It's a dish that one of my Grad school profs made frequently for our student/teacher gatherings, and once I came across it, I knew I had to do it. Happy to say, it turned out fabulously. Highly recommended for your next culinary experiment... once the turkey hangover is over, that is  Warning, it is a wee bit spicy, but oh-so-good!

*West African Peanut Stew Recipe*










*PS:* You can make this without the chicken for a full-vegetarian experience, or substitute other kinds of meat. My former prof used smoked mackerel (and it must have been good, given that my subconscious palate has retained such a strong memory of the dish, some 20 years later). I imagine cod would also be a good mix. And be sure to have some fresh dinner rolls on hand to sop up the sauce....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Mark. That stew looks interesting. Sorry about no turkey. Maybe next year you will be in Canada to celebrate in proper fashion. Paix, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch will be started shortly. However, first comes coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I put what I think is a fitting video for this turkey day on SAP this morning and would be interested to know if you approve of my choice. Oddly enough it is a 'prank it forward' video, but I thought it carries a strong message.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I put what I think is a fitting video for this turkey day on SAP this morning and would be interested to know if you approve of my choice. Oddly enough it is a 'prank it forward' video, but I thought it carries a strong message.


Don, it was a very fitting and touching video. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

CubaMark said:


> ...... On the food front, we were invited to a potluck by some other expatriate Canadians here on Friday evening, so I pulled a recipe I'd been wanting to try off the 'net and gave it a go. It's a dish that one of my Grad school profs made frequently for our student/teacher gatherings, and once I came across it, I knew I had to do it. Happy to say, it turned out fabulously. Highly recommended for your next culinary experiment... once the turkey hangover is over, that is  Warning, it is a wee bit spicy, but oh-so-good! ........


Looks like something that would be much-enjoyed on a cold and wet winter's day here. I've bookmarked the link. When winter comes this way, we love soups and stews.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Looks like something that would be much-enjoyed on a cold and wet winter's day here. I've bookmarked the link. When winter comes this way, we love soups and stews.


Me too John, looks like winter warmer to me! Thanks Mark!


----------



## CubaMark

I won't dissuade you - it was really, really yummy. But for those who are not huge fans of spicy, you can forget the crushed red pepper and perhaps half the ginger.... substitute some tumeric. It's a nice, flexible recipe. I finished off the leftovers this morning, and I'm seriously thinking of making it again tomorrow....!


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a grand Thanksgiving meal with a family who came to visit us from St. John's. Everything was local to Lunenburg or at least from Nova Scotia. I trust that everyone is thankful for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up from a tryptophan induced slumber. The free-range organic turkey was great, as were all the other items that Deborah cooked to make this a grand first Thanksgiving in our new home. With friends here from St. John's, it made it more of a festival than just a meal.


----------



## johnp

Sounds like you had a fine day Marc. Jean and I stuffed and roasted a chicken, and along with green peas, and some corn (from the summer), did well. The leftover chicken will go into a shepherd's pie for dinner today. Will bake a couple of apples to go with it.
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, we too enjoyed a wonderful brined turkey and speaking of turkeys, check out our Thanksgiving turkey joke and video on SAP along with loads of other stuff today. (Hint: click on the turkey).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like you had a fine day Marc. Jean and I stuffed and roasted a chicken, and along with green peas, and some corn (from the summer), did well. The leftover chicken will go into a shepherd's pie for dinner today. Will bake a couple of apples to go with it.
> Cheers!


Sounds like a grand meal, John. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, we too enjoyed a wonderful brined turkey and speaking of turkeys, check out our Thanksgiving turkey joke and video on SAP along with loads of other stuff today. (Hint: click on the turkey).


Don, you and Deborah should exchange your brine "formula", although I think that her recipe is a secret.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=567099853418954

Cute .................


----------



## Rps

Hope everyone had a great "Dead Bird Day" yesterday if you celebrated it, and if today ..... as they say in Quebec "May the farce be with you!"

It is going to be wet and warm here today .... May even have a thunderstorm. Don I loved the story of the two 10 year olds wanting to get married!

Marc, Giants have to be wondering................


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, I too got quite a chuckle out of that 10 year old couple tale!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hope everyone had a great "Dead Bird Day" yesterday if you celebrated it, and if today ..... as they say in Quebec "May the farce be with you!"
> 
> It is going to be wet and warm here today .... May even have a thunderstorm. Don I loved the story of the two 10 year olds wanting to get married!
> 
> Marc, Giants have to be wondering................


Morning, Rp. Well, the Giants at least go back to SF with a split in St. Louis. Now, all they have to do is pull off three in a row and they are back to the World Series. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just returned from taking the doxies for a walk. 18C and very sunny makes it feel more like the end of Summer than the start of Fall.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Just returned from taking the doxies for a walk. 18C and very sunny makes it feel more like the end of Summer than the start of Fall.


Sounds good Marc. We did a walkabout of our neighbourhood this morning, and found it quite pleasant as well. And at the same time wondering when we might see some decent fall colours here .. it's still so green. I think most leaves on the trees here will fall from rain & wind, before actually turning colours and falling. Time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc. We did a walkabout of our neighbourhood this morning, and found it quite pleasant as well. And at the same time wondering when we might see some decent fall colours here .. it's still so green. I think most leaves on the trees here will fall from rain & wind, before actually turning colours and falling. Time will tell.


The leaves are starting to hit their peak of color, and will fully hit color by Halloween, or so I am being told by neighbors. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Meanwhile our leaves are gone and raked.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Meanwhile our leaves are gone and raked.


Sorry to hear this, Don. We are still mowing the lawns here.


----------



## SINC

We had our lawns aerated last week and the 'plugs' are all over the grass. Last night granddaughter Shilo went out at dusk with Ann to take new dog Ely for a walk. She took one look at the lawn and uttered, my god there's poop everywhere. She is three!

Out of the mouths of babes, and all!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We had our lawns aerated last week and the 'plugs' are all over the grass. Last night granddaughter Shilo went out at dusk with Ann to take new dog Ely for a walk. She took one look at the lawn and uttered, my god there's poop everywhere. She is three!
> 
> Out of the mouths of babes, and all!


:lmao: Yes, the plugs do look like poop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. On the menu today is coffee with any sort of way you would like turkey. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Leftover turkey eh Marc? Yum! It is almost as good the second and third times round.

Watch flowers bloom in time lapse today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Leftover turkey eh Marc? Yum! It is almost as good the second and third times round.
> 
> Watch flowers bloom in time lapse today on SAP.


Well, we have enough for fifths since it is just the two of us now.


----------



## johnp

All we had was a chicken, and we still have leftovers as well!! We skipped chicken leftovers yesterday .. will do the shepherd's pie today. And if there are still leftovers, they'll be saved for a future soup.


----------



## pm-r

Well that was a nice Thanksgiving and a stay-over visit with our son and his wife coming over from Vancouver, and we had to squeeze our Thanksgiving dinner in as a noon meal on Sunday, with all parents, a cousin and my sister.

And now, I can't believe that almost all the Turkey and goodies are gone!! But enough left for the soup stock.

I hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving and any associated company of friends and/or relatives. Nice to be able to be so thankful for all we have.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Leftover turkey eh Marc? Yum! It is almost as good the second and third times round.


Please don't think less of me - I was a latchkey kid for much of my adolescence - but a flavour combination that has stuck with me is leftover turkey mixed in with Kraft Dinner. One of those tastes of childhood that I have to go back to every once in awhile... despite the fact that it probably takes a day or two off my lifespan with every indulgence....


----------



## johnp

A nice afternoon break out on our balcony .. a little Lemon Hart, and a little 'bug' - one of Jean's creations - attempting to hit on my rum!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> All we had was a chicken, and we still have leftovers as well!! We skipped chicken leftovers yesterday .. will do the shepherd's pie today. And if there are still leftovers, they'll be saved for a future soup.


Deborah is going to give us a break from turkey with some BBQ chicken. Turkey soup is how we finish off the bird, but that is still days away.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well that was a nice Thanksgiving and a stay-over visit with our son and his wife coming over from Vancouver, and we had to squeeze our Thanksgiving dinner in as a noon meal on Sunday, with all parents, a cousin and my sister.
> 
> And now, I can't believe that almost all the Turkey and goodies are gone!! But enough left for the soup stock.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving and any associated company of friends and/or relatives. Nice to be able to be so thankful for all we have.


A fine concluding comment, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Please don't think less of me - I was a latchkey kid for much of my adolescence - but a flavour combination that has stuck with me is leftover turkey mixed in with Kraft Dinner. One of those tastes of childhood that I have to go back to every once in awhile... despite the fact that it probably takes a day or two off my lifespan with every indulgence....


Mark, if the truth be known, KD with tuna or turkey is a favorite of mine. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

John, a nice spread. Jean is very talented and lucky to have you as her husband.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, a nice spread. Jean is very talented and lucky to have you as her husband.


Thanks Marc .. at our age(s), we do what we can do to keep it alive, et al!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc .. at our age(s), we do what we can do to keep it alive, et al!!


Tres bon, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Deborah and I will be taking the doxies out for a walk around the neighborhood. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, Ann and Crystal are off to Ely's fourth night at the six week obedience class as I stay home and clean up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, Ann and Crystal are off to Ely's fourth night at the six week obedience class as I stay home and clean up.


Morning, Don. Deborah is thinking of taking Clover, our "wild child", to obedience as well. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD Breakfast and coffee are now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moment in time: Oct. 15, 1951 -- I Love Lucy debut on CBS

"It didn't take viewers long to fall in love with I Love Lucy. The opening episode of the nascent TV medium's first program to be shot on film before a studio audience found the daffy redhead Lucy Ricardo - played by movie veteran Lucille Ball - and best pal, Ethel Mertz (Vivian Vance), scheming to visit the Copacabana nightclub. Lucy's fiery husband, Ricky (Desi Arnaz, Ball's real-life husband), and Fred Mertz (William Frawley) had their own plan of attending a boxing match. I Love Lucy spent four of the next six seasons as the highest-rated program on American television. It's worth noting that the inauguration of President Dwight Eisenhower in January, 1953, garnered 29 million viewers. When Lucy gave birth to Little Ricky that same week, more than 44 million viewers tuned in." -- Andrew Ryan, The Globe and Mail.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I remember I Love Lucy fondly. A fine family program.

Today on SAP a surprising tale about poop. Poop pills that is.


----------



## SINC

Oh man, I just could not do this tour of Machu Picchu.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I remember I Love Lucy fondly. A fine family program.
> 
> Today on SAP a surprising tale about poop. Poop pills that is.


Yes, those were the days when TV was worth watching ................. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh man, I just could not do this tour of Machu Picchu.


XX)

I get vertigo just looking at the photograph.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> XX)
> 
> I get vertigo just looking at the photograph.


\
Me too!!


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Oh man, I just could not do this tour of Machu Picchu.


Really surprised we don't hear about tourists falling to their deaths on a daily basis there.... great shot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally starting to cool off a bit ................ 22C with no humidex reading, but still quite warm as the sun slowly starts to set.


----------



## johnp

We've done a couple of afternoon breaks out on our balcony this afternoon ... watching the wet systems come in, and go by ... some great views!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We've done a couple of afternoon breaks out on our balcony this afternoon ... watching the wet systems come in, and go by ... some great views!!


Deborah and I were out on our deck with a glass of wine watching the beautiful sunset. It is still 20C at 7PM.


----------



## SINC

No such luck here, steady rain and just 4° right now. Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No such luck here, steady rain and just 4° right now. Brrr.


You could chill wine in those temps, Don. Still just over 19C at 815PM. The Royals have won the AL pennant, so now I am anxiously awaiting the Giants' game in SF.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night here, but I shall stay up a bit longer to see if the Giants can take the lead in game 4 of this league series. If not, this could mean trouble for them. We shall see. So, I shall see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, nice to see our Giants win another. Now a single game stand between then and yet another WS.

Today on SAP a video comparing formula 1 racing in 1950 to today. Man what a difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, nice to see our Giants win another. Now a single game stand between then and yet another WS.
> 
> Today on SAP a video comparing formula 1 racing in 1950 to today. Man what a difference.


Morning, Don. Yes, I watched the game and was VERY pleased with the result. One more to go and then it is on to the World Series. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Brought back some treats from the Lunenburg Farmer's Market. Hope you shall enjoy them along with the coffee I have just made.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The fog comes
on little cat feet.

It sits looking
over harbor and city
on silent haunches
and then moves on."
Carl Sandburg


----------



## Dr.G.

This Porcupine Got So Excited That He Started TALKING! How Is This Even Possible!?

Talking porcupines?????????????????


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Oh man, I just could not do this tour of Machu Picchu.





Dr.G. said:


> Yes, those were the days when TV was worth watching ................. :love2:





Dr.G. said:


> XX)
> 
> I get vertigo just looking at the photograph.





johnp said:


> Me too!!


Just cling onto the side and watch your step...

I don't think I could do it now, but it was much the same when I was a boy on a trail at Zion National Park in the late 60's.

When you are six years old you have little fear, or at least I did when it was daylight ... I think fear would be more of a problem now at my age.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Just cling onto the side and watch your step...
> 
> I don't think I could do it now, but it was much the same when I was a boy on a trail at Zion National Park in the late 60's.
> 
> When you are six years old you have little fear, or at least I did when it was daylight ... I think fear would be more of a problem now at my age.


Good one, Steve. Common sense kicks in when you are older. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hanging in there to watch the Giants game. Alas, they are losing, but still have a chance to pull this one out. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to focus on the game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Giants win the pennant!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Drinks are on the house ................ either OJ, coffee or tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A TGIF Breakfast awaits you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Glad to see the Giants advance Marc, now we can concentrate on winning the series.

Whatever else you do today, do not miss the video on SAP today called, "The U.S. Town With No Cell Phones or Wi-Fi". A very interesting look at a unique town and the reason behind its lack of technology.


----------



## SINC

Good grief Marc, I owe you an apology. I upgraded to Yosemite this morning and in doing so had time while waiting to reorganize my mail folders. There I discovered a whatzit? pic that you had sent to me back in April that I had never used. It will be used on Sunday now, sorry about that, as it is a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad to see the Giants advance Marc, now we can concentrate on winning the series.
> 
> Whatever else you do today, do not miss the video on SAP today called, "The U.S. Town With No Cell Phones or Wi-Fi". A very interesting look at a unique town and the reason behind its lack of technology.


Yes, Don, four more wins and the Giants win their third World Series in five years. In my first 61 years of life, I saw only one Giants' World Series victory, and that was when I was six years of age way back in 1954.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good grief Marc, I owe you an apology. I upgraded to Yosemite this morning and in doing so had time while waiting to reorganize my mail folders. There I discovered a whatzit? pic that you had sent to me back in April that I had never used. It will be used on Sunday now, sorry about that, as it is a good one.


No need to apologize, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and 19C outside this afternoon. A good day to stay inside .............. especially if you are a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MetRjTS5fkQ

A direct hit over St. John's, NL.  It is not going to be safe for doxies, trees or people. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

These two west coasters will be venturing out into the elements soon to get our flu shots. Our family doctor is having a session this afternoon for just flu shots, and we're booked. 
A little rain and wind to get there ... but she's only a walk of a couple+ blocks away!! And it may afford an opportunity to catch a few fruits & veggies at the Asian market next store before we return home.


----------



## SINC

Ann and I got our flu shots on Wednesday morning, and I didn't even cry.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> These two west coasters will be venturing out into the elements soon to get our flu shots. Our family doctor is having a session this afternoon for just flu shots, and we're booked.
> A little rain and wind to get there ... but she's only a walk of a couple+ blocks away!! And it may afford an opportunity to catch a few fruits & veggies at the Asian market next store before we return home.


Drugstores here in Lunenburg are going to give the flu shot. This is the one drawback of not having a doctor here .................. luckily, Shopper's Drug Mart saves the day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann and I got our flu shots on Wednesday morning, and I didn't even cry.


Did they give you a lollypop, Don????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Deborah and I returned about an hour ago from listening to the Nova Scotia Symphony Orchestra in concert at the local Anglican Church. It was a great concert. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Drugstores here in Lunenburg are going to give the flu shot. This is the one drawback of not having a doctor here .................. luckily, Shopper's Drug Mart saves the day. We shall see.



Hmmm... we have several Doctors in our area but our Dr's Medical Clinic won't be doing their fly shot clinics until next month, but our local Pharmacist will be giving us our shots on Monday. The clinic's date would be too late for my wife who's going to join her sister at her holiday condo in Mazatlan.

I hope he gives out lollipops!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... we have several Doctors in our area but our Dr's Medical Clinic won't be doing their fly shot clinics until next month, but our local Pharmacist will be giving us our shots on Monday. The clinic's date would be too late for my wife who's going to join her sister at her holiday condo in Mazatlan.
> 
> I hope he gives out lollipops!!


Good luck, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast is being made, but first comes the coffee to get us all going. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, and no lollipop, darn it anyway! 

Today on SAP a look at Edmonton's river valley, the Tour de Plants and our video, 'Abandoned Cars In Forgotten Junkyard' brought back many memories for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I never understood why a dentist would give out lollipops, but no treat for a shot????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall colors are hitting their peak here in Lunenburg and just outside the town limits.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I never understood why a dentist would give out lollipops, but no treat for a shot????????????????



I'm sure it was considered as an investment for the future by the dentist.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm sure it was considered as an investment for the future by the dentist.


Most likely true, Patrick. XX)


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Fall colors are hitting their peak here in Lunenburg and just outside the town limits.


... a lovely shot Marc!!! Waiting for some of that ... it's just starting here.


----------



## johnp

No "treats" with our flu shots yesterday ... just smiles and pleasantries from our rather 'new-to-us' doctor. It worked for us!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... a lovely shot Marc!!! Waiting for some of that ... it's just starting here.


Some leaves are starting to fall, so I shall be mulching in a few weeks. We shall see. Still, it is colorful all over the community of Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> No "treats" with our flu shots yesterday ... just smiles and pleasantries from our rather 'new-to-us' doctor. It worked for us!!!


Got the flu shot scheduled for Oct. 27th. Hopefully, I shall stay healthy until then. We shall see. With every shot a person gets a freshly picked apple from Lunenburg County. Seems that there was an overabundant crop this year, and some stores are giving them away as treats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Live Stream - The Weather Network

Batten down the hatches and secure the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Porcupine Got So Excited That He Started TALKING! How Is This Even Possible!?

Our doxies love listening to this little critter chatter away.


----------



## johnp

A fine dim sum breakfast this morning ... the place was 'packed' before 9am ... and it doesn't even (officially) open until 9am!!! We got there about 8:25am, and managed to get a favourite table ... we would not have if we had arrived 5 minutes later!! A chance for us to chat and catch up with what's been happening with daughter, before food started to come out of the kitchen after 9am. Much the same with everyone there ... drink tea, and chat it up until the food comes. We love this place!!

We stopped at a (favourite to us) Asian market on the way home, we were seeking winter squash, and 'wow, found a bin of kabocha squash - priced at $0.25/lb - yea!! bought four - definitely 'feel' there will be some squash soup on a dinner menu sometime soon!! 

And with the mild temperature, and sun streaming through the clouds here now, looks like some decent balcony time coming up!!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

More Fall colors along the LaHavre river.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A fine dim sum breakfast this morning ... the place was 'packed' before 9am ... and it doesn't even (officially) open until 9am!!! We got there about 8:25am, and managed to get a favourite table ... we would not have if we had arrived 5 minutes later!! A chance for us to chat and catch up with what's been happening with daughter, before food started to come out of the kitchen after 9am. Much the same with everyone there ... drink tea, and chat it up until the food comes. We love this place!!
> 
> We stopped at a (favourite to us) Asian market on the way home, we were seeking winter squash, and 'wow, found a bin of kabocha squash - priced at $0.25/lb - yea!! bought four - definitely 'feel' there will be some squash soup on a dinner menu sometime soon!!
> 
> And with the mild temperature, and sun streaming through the clouds here now, looks like some decent balcony time coming up!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Sounds like a fine day, John.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Live Stream - The Weather Network
> 
> Batten down the hatches and secure the doxies.



I had just been watching that before you posted it Marc as I was wondering how the winds might be as they sure weren't around when the nice picture you posted was taken.

No doubt there'll be a few big ripples on those waters when the winds hit. 

And definitely not a good time to be taking the Bluenose II out for a trial sail!! And I hope all fishermen are safe in port and their boats protected.

Edit:
Make that the earlier photo you posted, as your last one wasn't there as I posted.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I had just been watching that before you posted it Marc as I was wondering how the winds might be as they sure weren't around when the nice picture you posted was taken.
> 
> No doubt there'll be a few big ripples on those waters when the winds hit.
> 
> And definitely not a good time to be taking the Bluenose II out for a trial sail!! And I hope all fishermen are safe in port and their boats protected.
> 
> Edit:
> Make that the earlier photo you posted, as your last one wasn't there as I posted.


Things are fine here in Lunenburg, NS, Patrick. St. John's will get hit just before dawn tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of St. John's .................

The Longest Continuously Inhabited Cities in the Americas | WOE


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Things are fine here in Lunenburg, NS, Patrick. St. John's will get hit just before dawn tomorrow.




OK, so I guess you won't have to "Batten down the hatches and secure the doxies."

That should be of some relief for you in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK, so I guess you won't have to "Batten down the hatches and secure the doxies."
> 
> That should be of some relief for you in Lunenburg, NS.


Although St. John's is getting pounded with over two inches of rain in a 7 hour period, Lunenburg got nothing in terms of wind or rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start Sunday Brunch shortly. However, first some freshly brewed coffee should get me going.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good to know you avoided the storm. Don't miss the cutest darn funny video you ever saw today on SAP and no, I don't mean the Rick Mercer rant.


----------



## SINC

With all the leaves gone on the trees on our block, it is nice to see our mountain ash tree hanging on to provide some fall colour in the yard.


----------



## pm-r

Wow, I don't think I've ever seen such a brilliant colored mountain ash Don. Very nice.


----------



## SINC

That shot was taken near first light this morning when the tree was in the shadow of the house. Here is what it looks like now with partial sunlight on it. As you can see, all the other trees are completely free of leaves now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Don, that is a great color in your tree.


----------



## johnp

Nice tree Don .... hope to catch some colours here soon, see a few trees really starting to do their thing ... just hope the rain and wind forecasted for the rest of the week leaves some trees with their leaves!!

... on a side note: enjoyed that video on SAP early this morning ... and after such a lousy sleep, it was good to be able to laugh!!!


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang! 

Nice to pop in and see the chatter here...hope all are well. 

I am still busy as ever, but I do have big news! I now have twin grandsons, Ethan and Everitt. They were born about a week and a half ago. All are now healthy and out of the hospital. (One had to stay a bit extra because he was too small to go home right away)


----------



## SINC

Congrats Kim, enjoy them while they are little. They get big waaay too fast!


----------



## Dr.G.

What I like here is the variety of colors in a single maple tree. Here is a close up of a tree bordering our property.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang!
> 
> Nice to pop in and see the chatter here...hope all are well.
> 
> I am still busy as ever, but I do have big news! I now have twin grandsons, Ethan and Everitt. They were born about a week and a half ago. All are now healthy and out of the hospital. (One had to stay a bit extra because he was too small to go home right away)


Mazel tov, Kim. You seem a bit young to have grandchildren, but at least they are healthy and at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have a busy day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Been busy today trying to overcome some of the shortcomings on our iPads and in all honesty, I really wonder where Apple's or is it Jony Ives idea of a useful device and it's iOS. Yes, we're staying with iOS 7.1.2 for a while, but geese!! Not impressed except the ability do do some simple basic stuff!! 

But final getting to reading todays SAP, and I have to admit that I had to use Google to discover what Marc's *whatzit* was.

And for those who need help, try:
The Oldest Living Things in the World book stunning pictures of 2000 year old shrub | Daily Mail Online
The Oldest Living Things in the World | iGNANT.de

Quite amazing what the world has to offer.


----------



## SINC

Well I am off the the Apple store with my MBP again. Another hardware failure as diagnosed by Apple support on the phone yesterday. I sure hop they replace this thing. This will be the second repair and I am never confident with a machine after they tinker.


----------



## pm-r

That's a bit of a bummer and disappointing, especially with such a new and expensive Mac model.

I understood that after three major repairs that they then may replace it with a new one. And then start all over again when *it* malfunctions!! 

Edit:
What has miss-functioned of failed this time??


----------



## pm-r

Well, we got our flu shots at our local pharmacy this morning and I had to chuckle and think of the Shang when he had several types of lollipops for all those receiving a shot.

So I got a bunch of them for all of you at the Shang to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, we got our flu shots at our local pharmacy this morning and I had to chuckle and think of the Shang when he had several types of lollipops for all those receiving a shot.
> 
> So I got a bunch of them for all of you at the Shang to enjoy.


Good for you, Patrick. You were a big boy and did not cry ........... I hope. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well I am off the the Apple store with my MBP again. Another hardware failure as diagnosed by Apple support on the phone yesterday. I sure hop they replace this thing. This will be the second repair and I am never confident with a machine after they tinker.


Bummer. Deborah has to bring in her iMac into the Apple Store in Halifax. Her fan won't stop running.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing ....................... 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=679318775433016


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad the Whatzit? proved helpful as some SAP filler. Of course, no one stumps Patrick, our Whatzit Maven. :clap:


----------



## johnp

An out on the balcony break ... two 'shots', with Jean's paper mache burro pinata's taking over our table!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very festive, John. Ole.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to get up early to see the meteor shower just over Orion's shoulder a couple of hours before dawn. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That's a bit of a bummer and disappointing, especially with such a new and expensive Mac model.
> 
> I understood that after three major repairs that they then may replace it with a new one. And then start all over again when *it* malfunctions!!
> 
> Edit:
> What has miss-functioned of failed this time??


Even the genius can't figure it out. They erased the HD and reinstalled Yosemite and it still took seven minutes to restart. It will not shut down without a force quit using the power button. That with nothing on the HD but Yosemite, no other data whatsoever. They still maintain it is not hardware related even though Apple support told me that and they have the report from Apple support. I told them I had lost confidence in this machine, did not want it back and they insist on trying a repair. I am very disappointed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Even the genius can't figure it out. They erased the HD and reinstalled Yosemite and it still took seven minutes to restart. It will not shut down without a force quit using the power button. That with nothing on the HD but Yosemite, no other data whatsoever. They still maintain it is not hardware related even though Apple support told me that and they have the report from Apple support. I told them I had lost confidence in this machine, did not want it back and they insist on trying a repair. I am very disappointed.


Sorry to hear this news, Don. Very strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I was out early to see the meteor shower and I saw one streaker in the morning sky, just over Orion's shoulder. As well, I saw my first deer, slowly walking across my front garden. I did not move and he/she just walked calmly on by me, about 10 meters from me.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad you appreciate the deer. I used to hunt them when I was younger, but about the time I turned 30 I was out hunting early one morning, walking up a coulee and when I came around a bend, there stood the most beautiful whitetail buck I had ever seen. He appeared in the morning mist just as the sun broke over the hill. I stood and watched his breath in the cool morning air and thought what a majestic creature. I raised my rifle and he just stood there as I trained the sights on him. Suddenly a voice asked me, why would you want to destroy such beauty? I lowered the rifle and continued to watch him as he calmly began to graze. I have kept that scene in my mind's eye all these years and never again after that day shot another deer.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP, the darndest lock you ever did see in our video and some fantastic photos of a coyote in Elk Island National Park.


----------



## Rps

Good for you Don! Unless you really need to feed the family I do not see the need to hunt them as well. Sometimes I think shooting with a camera can be just as satisfying.


----------



## Rps

Almost cold here today, and dull. Hoping it will dry up and warm up later this week. I have been laying out the chapters of my book .... The front end on this will probably take more work than actually writing it. My wife and I are at odds on the format .... She thinks I should do a bound book, where I prefer a subscription page approach..... We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad you appreciate the deer. I used to hunt them when I was younger, but about the time I turned 30 I was out hunting early one morning, walking up a coulee and when I came around a bend, there stood the most beautiful whitetail buck I had ever seen. He appeared in the morning mist just as the sun broke over the hill. I stood and watched his breath in the cool morning air and thought what a majestic creature. I raised my rifle and he just stood there as I trained the sights on him. Suddenly a voice asked me, why would you want to destroy such beauty? I lowered the rifle and continued to watch him as he calmly began to graze. I have kept that scene in my mind's eye all these years and never again after that day shot another deer.


Good for you, Don. I would love to shoot a deer some morning here ....... with my camera. I was able to do this once over in Kingsburg, NS a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today on SAP, the darndest lock you ever did see in our video and some fantastic photos of a coyote in Elk Island National Park.


An amazing lock, Don ............ and great shots of the coyote. Loved the close up shots.


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> Almost cold here today.......


It's "soup day" here ... my first soup production of the fall .... it's chicken, with a rice pasta, and a big selection of veggies ... it's "brewing" away and providing a great aroma thoughout the aprartment!! 
Good stuff for a "almost cold" day, and/or "dark and rather dreary" day (like we have on the go here, before our next storm arrives later today).
Jean's off to a late-afternoon doctor's appointment ... it should be "ready & waiting" for her return.
Drop by for a bowl (or two)!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good for you Don! Unless you really need to feed the family I do not see the need to hunt them as well. Sometimes I think shooting with a camera can be just as satisfying.


I agree, Rp. Great minds think alike.

What are you up to these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds good, John. I am putting on the finishing touches for some turkey soup with the last of the Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Still watching the Giants World Series game. They are winning 7-1 in the 8th inning. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dang, I forgot about the game and did not watch, in bed by 7:30. A guy shot a deer on SAP this morning, just the way we talked about yesterday here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dang, I forgot about the game and did not watch, in bed by 7:30. A guy shot a deer on SAP this morning, just the way we talked about yesterday here.


Don, the Giants won Game #1. Three to go. :clap:

Great shot of the deer. Twinkies!?! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some OtHD Breakfast. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Dad Makes Incredible Portraits Using Pancake Batter - The Meta Picture

Meet our new morning chef at The Café Chez Marc. You should see his doxie pancakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

In "Man’s Search For Meaning", Dr. Viktor Frankl, a doctor who survived two concentration camps, wrote, “We who lived in concentration camps can remember the men who walked through the huts comforting others, giving away their last piece of bread. They may have been few in number, but they offer sufficient proof that everything can be taken from a man but one thing: the last of the human freedoms — to choose one’s attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose one’s own way.”


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a bit of SAP filler -- did you know that the earliest recorded weather vane honored the Greek god Triton, and adorned the Tower of the Winds in Athens which was built by the astronomer Andronicus in 48 B.C.???


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, more SAP material?
News - British pilots spooked when 'flying man' spotted outside plane - The Weather Network
Man flies past Airbus full of passengers over Macclesfield in Manchester | Daily Mail Online


----------



## SINC

Good game so far tonight with both teams fighting hard, so go SF!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good game so far tonight with both teams fighting hard, so go SF!


All too true, Don. I have been switching back and forth between the game when the Giants are up and CBC to watch the events from this afternoon in Ottawa. I am taping both on my PVR, so I shall watch the two intact tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Giants are now down 3-2, so it is going to be a long night. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, the Giants did not win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to get the doxies fed and taken outside before the really heavy rain starts to fall. This was successful, but now, as they fall back to sleep, I am set to do some grading. Then, I too might have a pre-dawn nap. Later ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

My next door neighbor tells me that she is never bothered by deer in her garden. Now I know why.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, more SAP material?
> News - British pilots spooked when 'flying man' spotted outside plane - The Weather Network
> Man flies past Airbus full of passengers over Macclesfield in Manchester | Daily Mail Online


It certainly is Marc, merci.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, the Giants did not win.


Well as they say, Marc, you can't win them all.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> My next door neighbor tells me that she is never bothered by deer in her garden. Now I know why.


Looks like that guy is just lyin' around.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got SAP online with some gorgeous sunset pics to enjoy as well as our daily gif of a weather girl who should not wear green to work! 

The joke today struck me as really funny as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It certainly is Marc, merci.


Thought so. That must have been quite a sight ............


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well as they say, Marc, you can't win them all.


I am hoping for three solid wins in SF for the Giants and another World Series trophy for the Giants. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Looks like that guy is just lyin' around.


Yes, just waiting ................ much like the doxies do outside in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just got SAP online with some gorgeous sunset pics to enjoy as well as our daily gif of a weather girl who should not wear green to work!
> 
> The joke today struck me as really funny as well.


Don, two great sunset pics ............... and that unique way to relocate people with their lost items on the KLM flights was very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to make some grilled cheese sandwiches with apple slices for lunch. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## SINC

If you add a sweet onion slice as well, I'm in!


----------



## johnp

Sounds good Marc ... but no onions in mine!! I just brewed a fresh pot of tea (Yahoo British tea) ... anyone care for a cup?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you add a sweet onion slice as well, I'm in!


Of course. It goes without saying that a Vidalia onion from Georgia is all part of the grilled chees paradigm.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... but no onions in mine!! I just brewed a fresh pot of tea (Yahoo British tea) ... anyone care for a cup?


OK. One grilled cheese without onions for you, John. And, yes, I would like some tea. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Hope you enjoyed the tea Marc ....... despite the typo ... it was 'Typhoo' (not Yahoo) tea!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hope you enjoyed the tea Marc ....... despite the typo ... it was 'Typhoo' (not Yahoo) tea!!!!


I figured as much, John. I enjoyed the cup. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for our TGIF Breakfast, but I shall get some fresh coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1524387061035504

Personally, while I grew up on these foods and delicacies, I have never liked gefilte fish. L'chaim (to life).


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, been up for just over and hour and have both SAP for today and tomorrow finished. Today features an air umbrella video, a horrific triple lane car accident and some tips to help you during the flu season.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, been up for just over and hour and have both SAP for today and tomorrow finished. Today features an air umbrella video, a horrific triple lane car accident and some tips to help you during the flu season.


Morning, Don. I could use one of those air umbrellas NOW. That was quite the car crash. XX)


----------



## CubaMark

G'day folks. 846am here in the foggy mountain/plateau of Zacatecas. The view from my office only extends a few km, with clouds hugging the ground today. I guess we're entering that season. Pulled the electric heaters out of storage yesterday, but thinking it's time to get serious about not freezing my blueberries off over the next few months. If the climate continues to cool off down here, there's going to be a boom for businesses that do home retrofits to include some kind of central heating...

Hope you all have a great day, and a better weekend still.

M


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> G'day folks. 846am here in the foggy mountain/plateau of Zacatecas. The view from my office only extends a few km, with clouds hugging the ground today. I guess we're entering that season. Pulled the electric heaters out of storage yesterday, but thinking it's time to get serious about not freezing my blueberries off over the next few months. If the climate continues to cool off down here, there's going to be a boom for businesses that do home retrofits to include some kind of central heating...
> 
> Hope you all have a great day, and a better weekend still.
> 
> M


Afternoon, Mark. 15C here in Lunenburg, and the rain has died down to just a drizzle now.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/golf-...-see-230837561.html?soc_src=mediacontentstory

Don, some SAP material? If not, it was still a great putt to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today is the Jain New Year ............... so, happy new year, Sonal.

I know that I am two days late to wish you a joyous Diwali, but we have assorted sweets, savories and Diwali herbs. at the Café Chez Marc today. As well, we have placed a variety of lights, candles and sparklers both inside and outside of the Shangri-La Clubhouse in your honor. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=824514680926588

Talk about a smart cat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Tgif


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but there is some freshly brewed coffee ready for any and all early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, now I will have The Lion Sleeps Tonight in my brain all day long! 

No one does marching bands like a US college and today's video on SAP proves just that. Ohio State's marching band performs during the October 18, 2014 Buckeyes game versus Rutgers. It is a sight to behold and must have taken many long hours of practice to achieve. Don't miss it!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, now I will have The Lion Sleeps Tonight in my brain all day long!
> 
> No one does marching bands like a US college and today's video on SAP proves just that. Ohio State's marching band performs during the October 18, 2014 Buckeyes game versus Rutgers. It is a sight to behold and must have taken many long hours of practice to achieve. Don't miss it!


Morning, Don. I understand your "ear worm" .............. of course I have been singing it out loud as "The doxie sleeps at night".

I have actually seen better OSU marching band performances, such as their depiction of the end of the US Civil War.


----------



## johnp

Hi all ... hope the day's finding eveyone well, and good spirits!!

We're both "chilling about" at present (me with some 60's jazz, while doing internet stuff, and she with a short nap), after a fine morning with daughter, dim sum, and a little shopping for veggies at an Asian market nearby the restaurant on the way home. We came home with some fine looking, fresh greens (bok choy and yu choy) for the next several dinners. Just may have to dig out the wok for one of those meals, it's been quite a while since I've done a wok dinner. 

Out to the balcony soon ... a break and chance to watch the next weather system as it starts to come in. When the systems come in from the west, we usually get a pretty good view. It's fun to watch the clouds and formations, et al.

Cheers!! ... over and out for now ...


----------



## pm-r

John, do you have a gas or electric range to use with your wok cooking?

I've never had the use of a gas range, but used to have a curved plugin electric element I could just plug in and use with the wok and it fitted the wok's rounded bottom. Unfortunately the element didn't fit all ranges and even more unfortunate, my wife got rid of the wok. 

She prefers a large non-stick fry pan, and does most of the cooking, but I miss the flavour that a wok provides but I dare not complain.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi all ... hope the day's finding eveyone well, and good spirits!!
> 
> We're both "chilling about" at present (me with some 60's jazz, while doing internet stuff, and she with a short nap), after a fine morning with daughter, dim sum, and a little shopping for veggies at an Asian market nearby the restaurant on the way home. We came home with some fine looking, fresh greens (bok choy and yu choy) for the next several dinners. Just may have to dig out the wok for one of those meals, it's been quite a while since I've done a wok dinner.
> 
> Out to the balcony soon ... a break and chance to watch the next weather system as it starts to come in. When the systems come in from the west, we usually get a pretty good view. It's fun to watch the clouds and formations, et al.
> 
> Cheers!! ... over and out for now ...


Evening, John. Glad your afternoon is going well. Say "hey" to Jean for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> John, do you have a gas or electric range to use with your wok cooking?
> 
> I've never had the use of a gas range, but used to have a curved plugin electric element I could just plug in and use with the wok and it fitted the wok's rounded bottom. Unfortunately the element didn't fit all ranges and even more unfortunate, my wife got rid of the wok.
> 
> She prefers a large non-stick fry pan, and does most of the cooking, but I miss the flavour that a wok provides but I dare not complain.


Patrick, the grill on our gas range in the kitchen has a two-sided grill -- one side is flat for regular pots and pans, and the other side is curved for woks of various sizes.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBlRbrB_Gnc

A unique safety clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Wise advice ..............


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> John, do you have a gas or electric range to use with your wok cooking? ...........


Patrick .. we have an old-fashioned electric range, which I have found to be 'mostly' useless for wok cooking (but I do have a wok that works on such, but not for anything too complicated or fancy, and etc.).

Have to admit, I use a standalone, electric wok (a Breville) for anything more. I've tried other electric woks, and they've always proved to be quite useless, but this one really does work ... it gets hot enough to wok!! We've used this unit for several years now, and it has served us well.

... and will be put to the test again Sunday ....


----------



## pm-r

Gasp!!! You're using a non-stick coated wok for your wok cooking John?? The wok gods will be having a fit.  

Convenient, but not the same as a good seasoned carbon wok for me and a good high heat source. As if I even have a choice. ;


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gasp!!! You're using a non-stick coated wok for your wok cooking John?? The wok gods will be having a fit.
> 
> Convenient, but not the same as a good seasoned carbon wok for me and a good high heat source. As if I even have a choice. ;


I agree, Patrick. A seasoned wok is best, at least in my opinion.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, the grill on our gas range in the kitchen has a two-sided grill -- one side is flat for regular pots and pans, and the other side is curved for woks of various sizes.



Very nice Marc. And some clever thinking on such a design, and a good efficient hood exhaust fan as well I gather. Needed for most good wok work.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Very nice Marc. And some clever thinking on such a design, and a good efficient hood exhaust fan as well I gather. Needed for most good wok work.


It is a gas range and the exhaust is very powerful. Here is a picture array of our kitchen before we moved in. 

1936 kitchen renos - beautiful white kitchen - perfect for entertaining


----------



## pm-r

Very impressive Marc, but I just see a small glimpse of the range but I couldn't see the wok burner. 

That's quite a kitchen that many a good chef would love to have. And the other shots are pretty impressive as well. All very nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Very impressive Marc, but I just see a small glimpse of the range but I couldn't see the wok burner.
> 
> That's quite a kitchen that many a good chef would love to have. And the other shots are pretty impressive as well. All very nice.


Patrick, what you have to do is flip over the burner plates. One side is flat for pots and pans, and the other side of each burner plate is curved to fit woks of various sizes.


----------



## SINC

What a comeback for our Giants tonight, Marc! 11-4 at the end of seven.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What a comeback for our Giants tonight, Marc! 11-4 at the end of seven.


Very true, Don. I watched it until the end ........... which was at about 1AM Atlantic Time. Go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall get some coffee brewing for the early birds here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

This early bird appreciates the coffee, Marc, merci.

Today on SAP, a Whatzit? pic, The Automan Writer video and an amusing tale about Paddy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This early bird appreciates the coffee, Marc, merci.
> 
> Today on SAP, a Whatzit? pic, The Automan Writer video and an amusing tale about Paddy.


Afternoon, Don. Glad you liked the coffee.

Is the Whatzit? pic that of a pumpkin cut out? Looks as if the bottom has some candle drippings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that Swiss automata clip was amazing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. Glad you liked the coffee.
> 
> Is the Whatzit? pic that of a pumpkin cut out? Looks as if the bottom has some candle drippings.


Hmmm, good guess Marc, but no, it is not anything to do with a pumpkin.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm... I'll have to check it out, and just heading off to read my SAP this am.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hmmm, good guess Marc, but no, it is not anything to do with a pumpkin.



I'd say Marc was pretty close, but I'm guessing he would have been spot on and correct if he had said the inside cavity of a papaya instead of pumpkin.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'd say Marc was pretty close, but I'm guessing he would have been spot on and correct if he had said the inside cavity of a papaya instead of pumpkin.


Quick, someone holler bingo!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd say Marc was pretty close, but I'm guessing he would have been spot on and correct if he had said the inside cavity of a papaya instead of pumpkin.


Great speculation, Patrick. Once again, you are the Whatzit Maven.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Quick, someone holler bingo!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MadBum pitches a complete game shutout as the Giants win 5-0

MLB Scores - CBSSports.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but freshly brewing coffee will soon be ready.


----------



## SINC

My work is down for the day, so it is back to bed for me. I have to be in the city at the Apple store at 10 this morning. They claim there is nothing wrong with my rMBP and now want me not to use Time Machine to restore my data. They instead want me to drag and drop everything. Fat chance of that happening. If Time Machine screws up the rMBP again, I contend it is the machine that has the issue. Or they blame 'an app'. God I get tired of ten passing the buck on a $3,700 machine that has Applecare, but they refuse to replace it. The saga continues as they now want me to bring in my backup drive.

Today on SAP, a Russian cargo plane nearly crashes on takeoff as it used every single inch of the runway to get airborne.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My work is down for the day, so it is back to bed for me. I have to be in the city at the Apple store at 10 this morning. They claim there is nothing wrong with my rMBP and now want me not to use Time Machine to restore my data. They instead want me to drag and drop everything. Fat chance of that happening. If Time Machine screws up the rMBP again, I contend it is the machine that has the issue. Or they blame 'an app'. God I get tired of ten passing the buck on a $3,700 machine that has Applecare, but they refuse to replace it. The saga continues as they now want me to bring in my backup drive.
> 
> Today on SAP, a Russian cargo plane nearly crashes on takeoff as it used every single inch of the runway to get airborne.


This does not sound like very good customer service from Apple, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Slow day here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the coffee is on for you early risers.

Today on SAP, a video that might be titled, 'so you think you can tow', our daily gif of an amazing putt and 'The Day UFOs Stopped Play'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, the coffee is on for you early risers.
> 
> Today on SAP, a video that might be titled, 'so you think you can tow', our daily gif of an amazing putt and 'The Day UFOs Stopped Play'.


Morning, Don. Coffee is appreciated. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute .............. and I don't like bats.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=772000246178032


----------



## johnp

Thanks Don ... newest addition to the desktop!!


----------



## SINC

You know John, I thought that when I selected that shot. It was so colourful I just knew you would grab it. 

Enjoy!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> You know John, I thought that when I selected that shot. It was so colourful I just knew you would grab it.  Enjoy!


The biologist and naturalist in me comes out with such shots!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> The biologist and naturalist in me comes out with such shots!!


John, you could revive the old TV show "Name that Tune", but rename it "Name that Turtle". :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what did Apple say about your MBP?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Giants are losing 7-0 and it is only the third inning. Going to be a long night. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

VIDEO: Basketball golf trick shot video is impressive - CBSSports.com

Talk about trick shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, what did Apple say about your MBP?


Got it back yesterday and they advised not to use Time Machine to restore it. I did and it failed again. So, I erased the HD, reinstalled Yosemite, and then added apps one by one with a restart each time to confirm it all still worked. I deleted 90% of my non Apple apps and to be honest didn't use them much anyway. So far, after seven hours of effort on my part, it is working normally. For that I am thankful.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The Giants are losing 7-0 and it is only the third inning. Going to be a long night. We shall see.


Oh my, this is not good news, but I have been too busy to even watch. Will go do so now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got it back yesterday and they advised not to use Time Machine to restore it. I did and it failed again. So, I erased the HD, reinstalled Yosemite, and then added apps one by one with a restart each time to confirm it all still worked. I deleted 90% of my non Apple apps and to be honest didn't use them much anyway. So far, after seven hours of effort on my part, it is working normally. For that I am thankful.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh my, this is not good news, but I have been too busy to even watch. Will go do so now.


Well, I grade when the Royals are at bat, and then watch the Giants when they are at bat.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I grade when the Royals are at bat, and then watch the Giants when they are at bat.


Here are two shots of my newly created man cave so I can escape the house and concentrate on SAP over the winter in my heated rear garage/shop. Got all the comforts of home complete with a beer fridge, altho a bit junky and I still have to run in to use the BR!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool spot, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now 8-0. Going to take the doxies out for the last time and call it a night if the Giants don't have something going by the time I return. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, there is lots of time left and that leaves an opportunity to rally for the Giants. Never say die!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, there is lots of time left and that leaves an opportunity to rally for the Giants. Never say die!


True ........... but the opportunity shall have to be tonight. Last game .... winner take all. We shall see. Go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the OtHD coffee brewing for any and all early risers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the final game ought to be a good one. Go Giants! 

Today on SAP, watch a small woman sit down and eat an 8,000 calorie breakfast in one hour. Dunno how she did it!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the final game ought to be a good one. Go Giants!
> 
> Today on SAP, watch a small woman sit down and eat an 8,000 calorie breakfast in one hour. Dunno how she did it!


Afternoon, Don. Yes, it is do or die tonight.

I just had lunch so I shall wait an hour before going into the SAP pool re the item about that breakfast.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Here are two shots of my newly created man cave so I can escape the house and concentrate on SAP over the winter in my heated rear garage/shop. Got all the comforts of home complete with a beer fridge, altho a bit junky and I still have to run in to use the BR!


Like your little "man cave" Don ... would like to be able to create such a space, but living in an apartment doesn't afford such opportunities. Thoughts go back to the time I had the house in Corner Brook, NL. Wow, I could do what I wanted, where I wanted. And play my music a significant touch louder as well!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Like your little "man cave" Don ... would like to be able to create such a space, but living in an apartment doesn't afford such opportunities. Thoughts go back to the time I had the house in Corner Brook, NL. Wow, I could do what I wanted, where I wanted. And play my music a significant touch louder as well!!


John, the legend of your "man cave" in Corner Brook, NL is still spoken about over in western NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mowed the lawn for what might be the last time this year. Temps got up to 18C and with the rain we have been receiving everything was lush. In a few weeks, all the leaves will be down from the trees and I can use the lawn mower to mulch them.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, the legend of your "man cave" in Corner Brook, NL is still spoken about over in western NL.


.... yikes, and suspect it might be!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... yikes, and suspect it might be!!


John, rumors of your western NL "man cave" reached the eastern shores of NL in St. John's. You are a legend in your own time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to watch game 7 of the World Series. Let's go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Three wins ................ one more to go.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, so far, so good with three innings to go. Got my fingers crossed and my lucky penny in my pocket. Go Giants!


----------



## Dr.G.

Giants win!!!!!!!! Giants win!!!!!!!! Giants win!!!!!!!! Giants win!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, so far, so good with three innings to go. Got my fingers crossed and my lucky penny in my pocket. Go Giants!


GIANTS WIN!!!!!! Third time in five years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Drinks are on the house for all who want to celebrate the Giants' World Series victory. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A great example of relief pitching and a fine win by SF, Marc.

Today on SAP, watch as surprised people find out someone else paid for their groceries in our video. Plus, 'Good News! Beer And Billiards Help Beat Ageing'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. A great example of relief pitching and a fine win by SF, Marc.
> 
> Today on SAP, watch as surprised people find out someone else paid for their groceries in our video. Plus, 'Good News! Beer And Billiards Help Beat Ageing'.


Morning, Don. Yes, a truly amazing bit of relief pitching by MadBum. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Drinks are on the house from dawn today until dawn tomorrow. Enjoy. Right now, I am going to have some coffee.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Drinks are on the house from dawn today until dawn tomorrow. Enjoy. Right now, I am going to have some coffee.



Thanks Marc and a good win it seems. I'll take you up on your offer and have a mocha and maybe won't notice if you spill a good shot or two of your good rum in it. Not too early for one of those to get the day and celebration going is it…???


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> ....... I'll take you up on your offer and have a mocha and maybe won't notice if you spill a good shot or two of your good rum in it. Not too early for one of those to get the day and celebration going is it…???


That sounds good ... can you make two of those Marc? Thanks!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc and a good win it seems. I'll take you up on your offer and have a mocha and maybe won't notice if you spill a good shot or two of your good rum in it. Not too early for one of those to get the day and celebration going is it…???


Afternoon, John. Have whatever you want from sunup to sunup on Friday. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOqbTHl7b1M

A powerful video filmed in St. John's, NL, with an important message.


----------



## Dr.G.

A funny Lunenburg, NS spoof.

Iconic schooner Bluenose II to become a fish n' chips shop | This is That with Pat Kelly and Peter Oldring | CBC Radio


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A funny Lunenburg, NS spoof.
> 
> Iconic schooner Bluenose II to become a fish n' chips shop | This is That with Pat Kelly and Peter Oldring | CBC Radio



:lmao: :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :lmao: :clap:


Some people on Facebook are concerned that this is a real story.


----------



## pm-r

Well I just added it to my own Facebook page for family and friends to enjoy, but with an emphasis to check the source, so I think they're smart enough to figure it out. 

I also added this, which is real and a nice bit of appreciation…
Heroism during Ottawa shooting leads to free beer for Alain Gervais - Politics - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well I just added it to my own Facebook page for family and friends to enjoy, but with an emphasis to check the source, so I think they're smart enough to figure it out.
> 
> I also added this, which is real and a nice bit of appreciation…
> Heroism during Ottawa shooting leads to free beer for Alain Gervais - Politics - CBC News


Good idea, Patrick. That CBC Radio show caused a stir in Quebec when they did a mock interview with some Montreal legislator who was going to propose that all dogs that go to dog parks in Montreal have to be bilingual. 

Glad Molson came to the plate for Alain Gervais.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just dropped in to get the coffee going for us early risers, and of course wish everyone a Happy Halloween.

Lots of Halloween fun on SAP today including a special Whatzit? by Bixman Munster to see if he can stump you today, a funny video from the Ellen show featuring her fraidy-cat producer and be sure to click on our interactive Halloween card for even more fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just dropped in to get the coffee going for us early risers, and of course wish everyone a Happy Halloween.
> 
> Lots of Halloween fun on SAP today including a special Whatzit? by Bixman Munster to see if he can stump you today, a funny video from the Ellen show featuring her fraidy-cat producer and be sure to click on our interactive Halloween card for even more fun.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Will check out SAP's Whatzit after my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute card. Don. I would think that the Whatzit is some form of insect like an earwig, but I shall let the Whatzit maven, Patrick, come up with the correct answer.


----------



## pm-r

Morning all and I could sure use and enjoy some of that famous Shang coffee!!!

Up much earlier than usual at 5am this morning to get my wife to the airport so that she can connect to her direct Vancouver to Mazatlan Westjet flight and join her sister for two weeks at her winter condo on the beach.

She's looking forward to the visit, but not the 30±C temps they're having there, neither of us like the heat, so I'll just stay at home in the cool and wet and look after the house.

I'll have to look at todays SAP shortly and check it out and the Whatzit. Such suspense. 

First. I'll need another mug of sweet and creamy strong coffee.


----------



## pm-r

Well, I'll say todays SAP Whatzit has to be a magnification shot of the claws of an arthropod.

To be specific, how about the claws of a Antlion, Euroleon nostras???

Again, the coffee and SAP were both enjoyable, and I'll follow up on some of the linked articles later on. I do tend to get sidetracked.


----------



## SINC

Right on the money Patrick! Well done!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, I'll say todays SAP Whatzit has to be a magnification shot of the claws of an arthropod.
> 
> To be specific, how about the claws of a Antlion, Euroleon nostras???
> 
> Again, the coffee and SAP were both enjoyable, and I'll follow up on some of the linked articles later on. I do tend to get sidetracked.





SINC said:


> Right on the money Patrick! Well done!


Amazing, Patrick. You truly are SAP's Whatzit Maven. Kudos, mon ami. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The last of the trick or treaters has left the area, so Halloween is seemingly over. So, best to pull the pin and call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to take the doxies out before the rains hit us. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too am up early and so is SAP. An interesting tale today on UFO photos that have been covered up for 50 years. Also a surprise use for condoms on an airplane.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too am up early and so is SAP. An interesting tale today on UFO photos that have been covered up for 50 years.


Morning, Don. Love UFO stories ............ especially covered up stories. Not sure if UFOs exist, but I would like to think so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too am up early and so is SAP. An interesting tale today on UFO photos that have been covered up for 50 years. Also a surprise use for condoms on an airplane.


Interesting UFO story, Don.


----------



## SINC

Yep Marc, UFOs have always intrigued me as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep Marc, UFOs have always intrigued me as well.


I have never seen one, but spoke to someone who said she watched some strange light formations in the Arizona desert one day just before dawn. Makes one wonder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I put the time change coffee on for all the early risers. 

Not to worry, there is a second non time change pot on for our Saskatchewan members. 

Today on SAP, a video called Pass The Salt with a message for young people who text that is sure to make us older folks smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I put the time change coffee on for all the early risers.
> 
> Not to worry, there is a second non time change pot on for our Saskatchewan members.
> 
> Today on SAP, a video called Pass The Salt with a message for young people who text that is sure to make us older folks smile.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I wish we would all follow SK's lead and just keep the clocks where they are year round.


----------



## Dr.G.

“I cannot endure to waste anything so precious as autumnal weather by staying in the house - unless I'm lunching at The Café Chez Marc."
― Nathaniel Hawthorne (Slightly adapted!)


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I have yet to set back the clocks as I was too tired after our big family get together last night for grandson Nick's 29th birthday. I will set them back once I go back to bed for a bit now that tomorrow's issue of SAP is in the can.

That picture you liked on Facebook was of grandson Jett, left, our son Matthew's boy getting to know great grandson Christian, Nick's son, (our son Greg's boy). Here it is for all to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great picture, Don. You should be proud.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Shangri-La Barista and Coffee Academy has trained hundreds of barista and coffee entrepreneurs in the art of coffee preparation ............ however, the one we hire to replace me will hopefully not misspell the names of our customers ................... especially those customers who have the name Marc. Oops ....................


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

The coffee cup is amusing, Cark! I'm usually a Tim Horton's coffee drinker, but a business associate met me at a Starbucks recently. When it came my turn to order, I ordered a "Extra Large coffee, Double cream". The barista blinked a couple of times and then smiled and nodded, realizing that yet another customer forgot that they weren't at Tim Horton's. 

Hope all are well. I am doing fine - just super busy as is normal lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> The coffee cup is amusing, Cark! I'm usually a Tim Horton's coffee drinker, but a business associate met me at a Starbucks recently. When it came my turn to order, I ordered a "Extra Large coffee, Double cream". The barista blinked a couple of times and then smiled and nodded, realizing that yet another customer forgot that they weren't at Tim Horton's.
> 
> Hope all are well. I am doing fine - just super busy as is normal lately.


Afternoon, Kim. We make the finest coffee from the finest beans here in ehMacLand.

So, how is Life treating you these days other than being busy? How is Kacey?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true for our doxies this morning ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153042686929815

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to see Kim back with us .................. even for just a brief moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and breakfast can't be far behind. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=970355419648454

Dare you to guess the ending ...................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the coffee is great. Tried but could not find that Facebook Video anywhere online to embed, but used the guess the ending one instead for a future SAP, merci.

Kim sure sounds busy these days, but it is nice to hear from her again.

Today on SAP, come back to 1992 with Steve Martin and his Great Flydini stunt on the Carson Show in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I remember watching Steve Martin's "Great Flydini" bit. It is still funny today. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the coffee is great. Tried but could not find that Facebook Video anywhere online to embed, but used the guess the ending one instead for a future SAP, merci.
> … ….



Would any of these help Don??

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImtRliOJGLU[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLLoiiFZFDo[/ame]

If that's what you were looking for. 


Edit:
Gheese, I just posted the URL and wasn't expecting to see a small video window show up instead.

Oh well, the URL is embedded and accessible with a right-click on each video.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Would any of these help Don??
> 
> 
> If that's what you were looking for.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Gheese, I just posted the URL and wasn't expecting to see a small video window show up instead.
> 
> Oh well, the URL is embedded and accessible with a right-click on each video.


No, I found that one easily Patrick, it is this one below that I can't find, but any help appreciated if you can! 



Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153042686929815
> 
> Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is the need for the URL to embed a copyright issue?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cadets distributing poppies turned away at Edmonton store | News | Edmonton Sun

Don, some disappointing SAP filler material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, is the need for the URL to embed a copyright issue?


No, it isn't Marc. But unless I can find the video on a site that allows embedding (like YouTube for example) I cannot embed it on SAP. That leaves me the only alternative to use the Facebook URL, but so many readers want nothing to do with Facebook and refuse to join to see the video that I avoid using the FB URL.

Nine times out of 10, I find the video on YouTube, but without a title, this one has eluded me so far in my searches. Just got an email from Patrick with another attempt to get it, but it too has failed. Thanks anyways Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, it isn't Marc. But unless I can find the video on a site that allows embedding (like YouTube for example) I cannot embed it on SAP. That leaves me the only alternative to use the Facebook URL, but so many readers want nothing to do with Facebook and refuse to join to see the video that I avoid using the FB URL.
> 
> Nine times out of 10, I find the video on YouTube, but without a title, this one has eluded me so far in my searches. Just got an email from Patrick with another attempt to get it, but it too has failed. Thanks anyways Patrick.


Thanks for the explanation, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. We make the finest coffee from the finest beans here in ehMacLand.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days other than being busy? How is Kacey?


Hi Marc, 
Actually, a little on the challenging side. 

ahaha!

Yes, I'm talking about Kacey as well as life in general. She's a teen, don't forget. 

How are all the Doxies? What's new there?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, an early start for me today so threw on a pot of coffee for anyone who might pop in.

Today on SAP, a UFO caught on tape, a video featuring B-24 Liberator Willow Run Assembly Plant and 10 Super Creatures Trying To Take Over The World.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Marc,
> Actually, a little on the challenging side.
> 
> ahaha!
> 
> Yes, I'm talking about Kacey as well as life in general. She's a teen, don't forget.
> 
> How are all the Doxies? What's new there?


Well, Kim, you will meet these challenges and triumph/survive. As for Kacey ............ bonne chance, mon amie. I would not want to repeat the teen years with Stephen, although he actually was pretty good and ran with a good crowd (i.e., never in any trouble).

The doxies are doing well. We still have five and might breed Gus with either Gracie or Clover next year ................. IF we ever finish unpacking. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, an early start for me today so threw on a pot of coffee for anyone who might pop in.
> 
> Today on SAP, a UFO caught on tape, a video featuring B-24 Liberator Willow Run Assembly Plant and 10 Super Creatures Trying To Take Over The World.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. UFOs??? "10 Super Creatures Trying To Take Over The World."????? SAP is certainly taking on a sci-fi look these days . I am not complaining ................ at least you are not constantly posting pics of those damn doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful nearly full moon is rising in the eastern horizon as it gets dark outside ................. and it is still only 523PM. I am going to go out with the doxies to see if they howl at the moon.

Waxing Gibbous, 95% visible


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, an early start for me today so threw on a pot of coffee for anyone who might pop in.
> 
> Today on SAP, a UFO caught on tape, a video featuring B-24 Liberator Willow Run Assembly Plant and 10 Super Creatures Trying To Take Over The World.


Cute UFO "tape" item ............... I knew someone who had a grandparent work at the Willow Run plant for Ford, and another person who had a grandparent work at making prefab houses out of some of the scrap that came from these planes. Amazingly, some of them went directly from the production line to the "scrap line" where they stored the planes awaiting deployment ........... which never came at the end of the war. Sadly, there were more planes than pilots and crews due to the heavy losses incurred during the day raids over Germany in 1944-45.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Went to bed tired at 7 and awoke at midnight ready to go, so SAP is done for both today and tomorrow. Today features a fun video as you meet the members of Juzzie Smith's one man band. 

Time to head back to bed soon though.

Had an eye doctors appointment yesterday and have now been referred to a surgeon AGAIN to see if they can implant that stent into my right eye.

An appointment with my GP today with gain me a referral as well to the U of A dermatology dept specialist to deal with more skin cancer on the bridge of my nose. They did two surgeries on my nose two years ago, but will not look at me again unless I have a referral, a royal pain. I am in their system, but because I did not go see them once a year, they drop me. Silly indeed and now will have to wait months again to get in the line.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone. Went to bed tired at 7 and awoke at midnight ready to go, so SAP is done for both today and tomorrow. Today features a fun video as you meet the members of Juzzie Smith's one man band.
> 
> Time to head back to bed soon though.
> 
> Had an eye doctors appointment yesterday and have now been referred to a surgeon AGAIN to see if they can implant that stent into my right eye.
> 
> An appointment with my GP today with gain me a referral as well to the U of A dermatology dept specialist to deal with more skin cancer on the bridge of my nose. They did two surgeries on my nose two years ago, but will not look at me again unless I have a referral, a royal pain. I am in their system, but because I did not go see them once a year, they drop me. Silly indeed and now will have to wait months again to get in the line.


Morning, Don. Sorry to hear of all of these conditions. We don't have a doctor here yet, and it is extremely difficult in getting one who will take new patients. So, we shall to wait in line with you. Yes, a "royal pain".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start our OtHD Breakfast soon ............ but first, comes coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com...ing-dog&utm_term=20141031#iy0W2H1jvqFAYZxg.01

Cute. Don't think our doxies would jump for joy over a kitten.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com...ing-dog&utm_term=20141031#iy0W2H1jvqFAYZxg.01
> 
> Cute. Don't think our doxies would jump for joy over a kitten.


Grabbed that one for SAP, Marc, merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Grabbed that one for SAP, Marc, merci!


Thought you might like it, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, dropped in to put on the coffee pot for the early risers today.

SAP is up with Marc's guess what this commercial is about before it ends, a 'New gadget lets police detect when you're texting while driving' in WEBBITS and oh look, it's a grinny pig!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, dropped in to put on the coffee pot for the early risers today.
> 
> SAP is up with Marc's guess what this commercial is about before it ends, a 'New gadget lets police detect when you're texting while driving' in WEBBITS and oh look, it's a grinny pig!


Morning, Don. Thanks for the commercial.

I shall say nothing about the ending of the commercial in that it would spoil the ending. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=742496802460706

Not sure about God making dogs, but they do have these qualities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall begin to get the TGIF coffee brewing for the early risers. Any special requests for breakfast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute .............

A Tiny Hamster Takes on Competitive Eater Takeru Kobayashi in an Adorable Hot Dog Eating Contest


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the coffee sure smells good this morning. 

We have to make a final decision as to whether or not we will go on our trip to Canmore and Banff on Sunday and Monday. With snow and -20° temps upcoming we have to cancel our chalet reservation today to avoid being charged a cancellation fee. We were invited by Crystal to tag along and in my case look after Ely while the gals do a bit of shopping. I guess if we decide to continue, we will be at Ma Nature's mercy on the four hour each way highway trip.

Today on SAP a near miss back flip on a building girder, a musical encore with MINI horns in our video and '9 Incredibly Strange Islands'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your decision and the weather, Don.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm…??? Definitely something to consider Don.

It doesn't seem too bad in the weather report for Canmore — until one sees the extra warning — "*Winter storm, flash freezing & up to 40cm snow possible"*

At least it's not showing in flashing RED or any alarm sounds going off!!! 

Canmore, Alberta - 7 Day Weather Forecast - The Weather Network


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Patrick. My wife and I drove to Banff from Calgary in a December snow storm. Not an easy drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is raining with 15C temps here in Lunenburg as we approach noon ................. so nothing to shovel ............. yet. Still, the doxies do NOT want to go outside.


----------



## CubaMark

Cold and wet here in Zacatecas. A heavy fog bank has descended - we can see clear across the city, but only up to a few hundred feet. The mountains are completely obscured. And with a bit of rain, cars are figure skating on the cobblestone streets. Craziness...


----------



## pm-r

CM, did you get hit or suffer anything from the recent tropical storm Vance?

My wife who's visiting her sister at her winter condo in Mazatlan said it sort of fizzled out from what they were forecasting, but they still did get a lot of rain and wind, and very high tides that did some flooding.

But you seem safer up higher in the hills and a bit further away. 

Unfortunately she took a trip and a face plant on an unstable sidewalk section due to the recent water damage on her walk this morning, but said a swim in the pool will ease the pain.


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> CM, did you get hit or suffer anything from the recent tropical storm Vance?


Nope - we were expecting to at least receive some heavy rains, but we only saw a few showers.



pm-r said:


> But you seem safer up higher in the hills and a bit further away.


Well, from weather at least...   :yikes:



pm-r said:


> Unfortunately she took a trip and a face plant on an unstable sidewalk section due to the recent water damage on her walk this morning, but said a swim in the pool will ease the pain.


Ouch. Yeah, first lesson learned as a Canadian travelling in Latin America - sidewalks bear little resemblance to their northern counterparts. 

Looking out my office window now, over the valley, and the sky is filled with clouds. This place is 98% clear blue skies year-round, so today is somewhat unusual and cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Cold and wet here in Zacatecas. A heavy fog bank has descended - we can see clear across the city, but only up to a few hundred feet. The mountains are completely obscured. And with a bit of rain, cars are figure skating on the cobblestone streets. Craziness...


Rain and fog here in Lunenburg, NS, Mark. But with 14C temps, it is a mild day. Stay safe, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RmhGYRs99o&list=UUtagGjDO8X1rBROhmSQXZsA

Interesting and historical.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You sure aren't the first and no doubt not the last to have posted some weather related item to the Shang CM. 

I don't think Marc the originator/moderator will object too much. "

Yikes, Don ............... is this typical for your area? Way too cold for mid-Nov. in my opinion.

Edmonton, AB - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes, Don ............... is this typical for your area? Way too cold for mid-Nov. in my opinion.
> 
> Edmonton, AB - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


Actually Marc, it is typical and nearly a month late in arriving and we are indeed thankful for that. Very few Remembrance Days are snow free and have been -20° or worse in years past.

That is why we cancelled the Canmore trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually Marc, it is typical and nearly a month late in arriving and we are indeed thankful for that. Very few Remembrance Days are snow free and have been -20° or worse in years past.
> 
> That is why we cancelled the Canmore trip.




Sorry to hear of the cancelled trip, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine with a freshly brewed cup of coffee and some nice homemade bread and jam, compliments of my next door neighbor.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I ee you have changed your avatar to a much younger version of Twain.

Today on SAP, if you dare, '22 Illegal Photographs That Are Captured From Ultimate Heights. Omg!'.

Careful of the veritgo.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I ee you have changed your avatar to a much younger version of Twain.
> 
> Today on SAP, if you dare, '22 Illegal Photographs That Are Captured From Ultimate Heights. Omg!'.
> 
> Careful of the veritgo.


Don, I suffer from vertigo ................ and got very uneasy looking at those pics. I also renewed my anger at once again reading about the hunters who killed the sacred white moose in Cape Breton. Luckily, I again watched the clip of "Dog Wants A Kitty" which still makes me chuckle. Thanks for including it in today's SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1403040613303215

And I thought that doxies loved to have their tummies rubbed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend of Deborah who lives in Clairmont, AB sent this video. Poor doxies ............. it looks deep ......... for them.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152801812800446&pnref=story


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I suffer from vertigo ................ and got very uneasy looking at those pics. I also renewed my anger at once again reading about the hunters who killed the sacred white moose in Cape Breton. Luckily, I again watched the clip of "Dog Wants A Kitty" which still makes me chuckle.  Thanks for including it in today's SAP.


Morning Marc, another one you may want to stay away from on SAP today, 'The 24 Most Terrifying Places In The World To Look Down.' as well as a shot I took of the open prairie in SK. and a video with much beauty to balance it off.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, another one you may want to stay away from on SAP today, 'The 24 Most Terrifying Places In The World To Look Down.' as well as a shot I took of the open prairie in SK. and a video with much beauty to balance it off.


Morning, Don. You are really into giving us all vertigo should we venture into SAP. Yes, I did love driving through the open prairies when we drove from Calgary to Regina. Loved seeing the flatness and vast area of yellow canola.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any requests for breakfast? I shall get the coffee brewing and await your requests.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget ..................
George Lawrence Price was last Canadian soldier killed in First World War - Canada - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Scrambled eggs with whole grain toast, a wee bit of HP sauce, strawberry jam and a hot coffee would do just fine this morning, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Scrambled eggs with whole grain toast, a wee bit of HP sauce, strawberry jam and a hot coffee would do just fine this morning, thanks Marc.


Coming right up, Don ................. except it is about 635PM your time. Want some supper instead?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152675766554588

Cute. A fine example of low tech fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Another week and to celebrate a Whatzit? puzzle for readers. An easy, common item that may prove more difficult for some.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Another week and to celebrate a Whatzit? puzzle for readers. An easy, common item that may prove more difficult for some.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.

Pumice or moon rocks were my first thought, a piece of whole wheat bread was my second thought for the Whatzit? Guess we will have to wait for Patrick to log on to get the correct speculation.

What is the weather like there? How is "your" new pup, Ely, reacting to the snow and cold?


----------



## SINC

Good guesses Marc and while not correct, your thinking is good on your second guess. Weather here is cold at -15° with 15 cm of new snow and we are stuck at that temp until tonight when it will drop even further. Ely loves the snow! She runs around in circles in it just sipping along, then stops and buries her nose in it and takes off running again. It is pure joy to watch her have so much fun.


----------



## pm-r

Well, I don't know if Marc or any real avid coffee lover would even have any of todays SAP whatzit in their house, and I'd say it's a coloured scanning electron micrograph (SEM) of some instant coffee granules.

Gosh only knows what the background is, maybe a bed of starch grains or some kind of flour or even very find sand…???

I actually slept in this morning and I also fell back to sleep, but it felt nice and now it’s extra bright and sunny with blue sky outside. Temp says 7C but it feels cooler unless one stands in the direct sunshine. 

Definitely fresh and crisp with the Japanese maples looking very colourful, at least those that didn't get their leaves ripped off with the recent wind storm we got a few days ago.

It will be a bit of a change for my wife when she returns from Mazatlan on Friday where it currently in the mid to high 20sC. But they got hit with the end of Hurricane Vance as it dissipated over western Mexico last week, with lots of rain, high winds and tides and flooding and much cooler weather and of course some impressive thunderstorms and some colourful skys at sunrise/sunset. 

But they don't last long at that latitude, and virtually no twilight at all. The sun sets, then it's dark. Poof, day over rather abruptly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good guesses Marc and while not correct, your thinking is good on your second guess. Weather here is cold at -15° with 15 cm of new snow and we are stuck at that temp until tonight when it will drop even further. Ely loves the snow! She runs around in circles in it just sipping along, then stops and buries her nose in it and takes off running again. It is pure joy to watch her have so much fun.


XX) Sorry to hear of these weather conditions, but good to know that Ely loves the snow. Clover does as well ............. but only her dad, Rudy, loved it as much as she does ................ while the other doxies just see it as cold rain and wetness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, your speculation of instant coffee granules might just be correct. I thought that it might be a close up macro shot of the crumbs that a toaster leaves behind in the catch pan at the bottom of the toaster.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> ....... Ely loves the snow! She runs around in circles in it just sipping along, then stops and buries her nose in it and takes off running again. It is pure joy to watch her have so much fun.


Don ... we can relate. Jean's great grandson, and his new puppy buddy, in Calgary, are each experiencing their first snow. From what we've heard from the grand daughter, it's been much as you've described ... both they and the parents are loving it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kurt Vonnegut once wrote we live too long. He said: "You had your children. You wrote your book. Now don't be greedy." Yet we all live with this fantasy of regaining something we once lost. We see an old photo of ourself, and we momentarily feel like that person again. We think: 'I'm going to get back to that place.' Sadly, we never get back there. Still, that desire gives us the willingness to hold onto life no matter how good or bad it gets.

Lost a close friend of mine today. We met in the doctoral program at the Univ. of Georgia. He was born and raised in Montreal, taught at the Univ. of Sask. in Saskatoon, and was living in London, ON. He was 76, but his mind was sharp with memories we have shared over the years. He shall be missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Will be going down to the Lunenburg Cenotaph tomorrow morning to see their Remembrance Day services. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of the loss of a friend Marc, our sympathies. I will watch as many services across the country tomorrow as I can. They are so very different, yet the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry to hear of the loss of a friend Marc, our sympathies. I will watch as many services across the country tomorrow as I can. They are so very different, yet the same.


Thanks, Don. Should be interesting here in Lunenburg. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early with the doxies. A nice moon and sky full of stars greeted our walk. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad you are still warm enough for walks. A special SAP today for Remembrance Day with two videos, one you likely have not seen before from Guinness and one just for the occasion. And the correct answer to Whatzit? with Patrick once again right on the money.


----------



## SINC

On another note, I picked up my new 64 GB iPhone 6 yesterday and an Otterbox case which increaszes the size quite a bit. Also got a 3200 ma battery pack to carry with me in case it ever dies to recharge the phone without power. Ann now uses my former iPhone 5. I now exchange advertising with my dealer for a new iPhone each time a new model comes out at no cost to me, a good deal for both of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

The 11AM Remembrance Day ceremony here in Lunenburg, NS was quite impressive. With a population of only about 2,000 people, there were at least 350 people at the Cenotaph. This does not include the nearly 100 men and women and children from the Can. Legion, RCMP, firefighters, Sea Cadets, et al, that represented various organizations. There was even a low level fly-by from a four propeller military air craft. Very impressive.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - What a difference a day makes: Plunging temperatures on the Prairies cause ice to form on the North Saskatchewan River - The Weather Network

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!! This is really cold. Don, is this near you????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just took one of our dogs outside and said that it was chilly. It is 7C .................... guess she has lost some of that Prairie toughness she grew up with.


----------



## SINC

While it is not cold enough to be any real hardship to us for now, it is well below average for the time of year and the wind makes it brutally cold. We get used to it as winter, which has not yet officially arrived for another six weeks or so, continues to gain a stranglehold on us once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> While it is not cold enough to be any real hardship to us for now, it is well below average for the time of year and the wind makes it brutally cold. We get used to it as winter, which has not yet officially arrived for another six weeks or so, continues to gain a stranglehold on us once again.


I could never get used to that sort of cold. Deborah said you need to experience it year after year after year to adjust to this sort of extreme winter cold. Personally, I would be dead before I ever adjusted to this sort of cold. XX) RIP Dr.G.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> While it is not cold enough to be any real hardship to us for now, it is well below average for the time of year and the wind makes it brutally cold. We get used to it as winter, which has not yet officially arrived for another six weeks or so, continues to gain a stranglehold on us once again.


Don, looks like we are in for some cold temps this coming weekend. It should be interested if Deborah feels cold in these temps or if her prairie roots take hold once again and she can brave the elements. We shall see.

Lunenburg, NS - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## CubaMark

Temperatures in some parts of the state of Zacatecas have hit zero this week :yikes:

Our area forecast calls for temps down between 9 and 7 degrees between now and the weekend.

And for those who haven't heard me go off on these rants before - that's with cold, cement and ceramic-tile construction, no insulation and no central heating. We've unpacked the winter sweater box and are looking at the budget to see if we can afford a couple of large, thick area rugs.... Not looking forward to another freeze-my-ass-off winter here in Mexico.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Temperatures in some parts of the state of Zacatecas have hit zero this week :yikes:
> 
> Our area forecast calls for temps down between 9 and 7 degrees between now and the weekend.
> 
> And for those who haven't heard me go off on these rants before - that's with cold, cement and ceramic-tile construction, no insulation and no central heating. We've unpacked the winter sweater box and are looking at the budget to see if we can afford a couple of large, thick area rugs.... Not looking forward to another freeze-my-ass-off winter here in Mexico.


Yikes, Mark, that must be rough on your wife and son. You, however, are of much tougher Maritime stock, and can take this cold. Is it a dry or damp cold?


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is time to pull the pin. See you all at our OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

Pretty damp, Marc - rains have come along with the chills. I hesitate to plug in the electric heater, after last winter's electric bill.

We're going to be installing a solar hot water heater in the coming months, and I would love to find a way to hook that into an interior radiator... whatever solution I find, will be complete Maritime inventiveness, since any kind of home heating is quite uncommon in this part of Mexico...


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Pretty damp, Marc - rains have come along with the chills. I hesitate to plug in the electric heater, after last winter's electric bill.
> 
> We're going to be installing a solar hot water heater in the coming months, and I would love to find a way to hook that into an interior radiator... whatever solution I find, will be complete Maritime inventiveness, since any kind of home heating is quite uncommon in this part of Mexico...


That is the worst kind of cold according to Deborah. She can take -30C temps in Edmonton and Calgary, but can't stand -2C damp temps in St. John's. We are closer to the water here, so I assume that cold will be a damp cold here in Lunenburg. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of fog horns at the mouth of the Lunenburg Harbor. It is foggy and 11C this morning and all is still. So, the doxies have been fed, taken out and now I can get some OtHD coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, much colder here for us and nearly 20° below normal for the time of year. SAP is up with a very interesting and entertaining video in NYC using the talents of people in the NYC subway on WIFI. You should enjoy this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, much colder here for us and nearly 20° below normal for the time of year. SAP is up with a very interesting and entertaining video in NYC using the talents of people in the NYC subway on WIFI. You should enjoy this one.


Afternoon, Don. We are about +5C warmer than usual right now, with temps just over 13C at nearly 4PM. However, it is dark outside with rain clouds keeping this a damp and dreary day. Still, nothing to shovel yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, much colder here for us and nearly 20° below normal for the time of year. SAP is up with a very interesting and entertaining video in NYC using the talents of people in the NYC subway on WIFI. You should enjoy this one.


Don, that was a unique use of wifi and classical music. Well done ............... :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg, NS - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Big change in the temps for this weekend. We are going to have to turn up the heat in the house. Right now, it is set at 13C and the house is fine (not too hot or cold). Might have to bring it up a few degrees to keep things pleasant for the doxies. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Good Evening Shang Gang, 

Hope all are well despite plunging temperatures. The weather in Calgary seems colder than than the advertised -16C. 

The roads seem extra icy for some reason. Maybe the city is having trouble getting the roads sanded quick enough. There is a notoriously troublesome intersection right next to where I work. The guys working the front counter have a view of the road. When I hear them all go "Whooaaaaaaaah" I know something is about to happen or almost happened. Two crashes that we saw today during work hours, and at least 5 dozen more "almost crashes". 

Glad I just got new snow tires put on my new vehicle today.


----------



## pm-r

I was reading today that a lot of places, both in Canada and to US, are suffering a salt shortage which has been exaggerated by the increase of the salt price that is about 27% higher than last year, and their supplies were already low from last years cold spells.

The end result is the amount of salt being used has been somewhat restricted. But hey, Calgary has lots of money eh???


----------



## SINC

Our city has not used salt for many years now, so those extra cost do not affect us. 

Morning all from a very cold for November Alberta as we brace for -30° wind chills today.

SAP is up and has an amusing video involving a little blue pill and a Fiat. What's that you say? Watch and learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Evening Shang Gang,
> 
> Hope all are well despite plunging temperatures. The weather in Calgary seems colder than than the advertised -16C.
> 
> The roads seem extra icy for some reason. Maybe the city is having trouble getting the roads sanded quick enough. There is a notoriously troublesome intersection right next to where I work. The guys working the front counter have a view of the road. When I hear them all go "Whooaaaaaaaah" I know something is about to happen or almost happened. Two crashes that we saw today during work hours, and at least 5 dozen more "almost crashes".
> 
> Glad I just got new snow tires put on my new vehicle today.


Morning, Kim. I am going to get my snow tires put on the car on Dec. 7th, but I might do it earlier if the cold temps come this way with some snow and ice. We shall see.

How if Life treating you these days? Any less hectic?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was reading today that a lot of places, both in Canada and to US, are suffering a salt shortage which has been exaggerated by the increase of the salt price that is about 27% higher than last year, and their supplies were already low from last years cold spells.
> 
> The end result is the amount of salt being used has been somewhat restricted. But hey, Calgary has lots of money eh???


I hear that the price of natural gas is surging due to these cold temps as far south as Texas.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our city has not used salt for many years now, so those extra cost do not affect us.
> 
> Morning all from a very cold for November Alberta as we brace for -30° wind chills today.
> 
> SAP is up and has an amusing video involving a little blue pill and a Fiat. What's that you say? Watch and learn.


-30C windchills!?!  I get a headache just thinking about those sorts of temps. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to get some hot coffee brewing for the folks who are cold. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=739367552799137

So very touching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Anyone care for lunch?? Business is very slow today here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Shut the door. Not that it lets in the cold but that it lets out the coziness." Mark Twain


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> ......... SAP is up and has an amusing video involving a little blue pill and a Fiat. What's that you say? Watch and learn.


A good one Don ... you gotta love some of those European commercials, and leave it to the Italians to spice up a Fiat ad in such a way!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Anyone care for lunch?? Business is very slow today here in The Shang.


About to have lunch Marc .... what time will afternoon tea be served? A good cup of tea would sure be appreciated.
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> A good one Don ... you gotta love some of those European commercials, and leave it to the Italians to spice up a Fiat ad in such a way!!


I had a sneaking suspicion that you might be taken with the photo of the Lilac Breasted Roller today.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> About to have lunch Marc .... what time will afternoon tea be served? A good cup of tea would sure be appreciated.
> Cheers!


Afternoon, John. Tea is whenever you want a fine cup of freshly brewed tea.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Our city has not used salt for many years now, so those extra cost do not affect us.
> 
> Morning all from a very cold for November Alberta as we brace for -30° wind chills today.
> 
> SAP is up and has an amusing video involving a little blue pill and a Fiat. What's that you say? Watch and learn.



I'll get to SAP shortly and I'm a bit late here this am as I had to go to our local clinic for a fasting blood and urine tests this morning. Interesting that she took the blood from my bicep area and not from the usual area at the elbow area. I've never had that done before.

As for the salt use there Don, do I dare say or mention the possibility of your mayor selling the salt through his company for those who can't get enough, and at a huge profit. Seems that might be typical of some of the stuff he does or might do. So now the city doesn't even have enough to use!!


----------



## Cameo

Hello everyone


----------



## Cameo

Tea for me please! And thank you


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I had a sneaking suspicion that you might be taken with the photo of the Lilac Breasted Roller today.


Yup ... I was!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Tea is whenever you want a fine cup of freshly brewed tea.


Sounds good Marc ... one for Jean and I about now would hit the spot!! Merci!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Tea for me please! And thank you


Greetings, Jeanne. Tea coming right up. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... one for Jean and I about now would hit the spot!! Merci!!


Coming right up, John. Business has suddenly picked up. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Baby elephant survives 14 attacking lions - GrindTV.com

Wow!!! Courage combined with luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

It might be a good night to get my telescope out for the last time this year. It is a warm 7C and there is no wind or dampness. We shall see (no pun intended).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. I am going to get my snow tires put on the car on Dec. 7th, but I might do it earlier if the cold temps come this way with some snow and ice. We shall see.
> 
> How if Life treating you these days? Any less hectic?


No less hectic, maybe even more hectic. I've never seen 24 hours in a day pass so quickly. 


What's happening with the Doxies these days?


----------



## SINC

Morning all. It will be a chilly football game for the western semi-final in Edmonton on Sunday unless things warm up considerably. Go Riders!

Today on SAP a 'New Clock May End Time As We Know It', the water on our planet may be older than the sun and the worst colouring book ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> No less hectic, maybe even more hectic. I've never seen 24 hours in a day pass so quickly.
> 
> 
> What's happening with the Doxies these days?


Sorry to hear about this hectic pace, Kim. I guess things won't slow down as we approach Christmas. Bonne chance, mon amie.

Re the doxies, I can't believe I am saying this, but we are getting another doxie puppy from a breeder in Winnipeg next week. She has a great bloodline and Deborah would like to breed her to Gus someday. Call me crazy ............ because that is what I am calling myself having agreed to this new pup. Her name will be Dolly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I think that SK Rider fans are the most loyal .............. and sturdy under extreme cold conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is a bit early for TGIF Breakfast, but fresh coffee is brewing for the early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Her name will be Dolly.


Well, Hello Dolly!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about this hectic pace, Kim. I guess things won't slow down as we approach Christmas. Bonne chance, mon amie.
> 
> Re the doxies, I can't believe I am saying this, but we are getting another doxie puppy from a breeder in Winnipeg next week. She has a great bloodline and Deborah would like to breed her to Gus someday. Call me crazy ............ because that is what I am calling myself having agreed to this new pup. Her name will be Dolly.


Well, hello Dolly! Would like to see pics when Dolly arrives, please.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Hello Dolly!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Well, hello Dolly! Would like to see pics when Dolly arrives, please.


Next week. She arrives on Friday night. Not sure how the other five doxies will react. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1003833922965461

Turkeys playing soccer???????????????


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, we are getting another doxie puppy from a breeder in Winnipeg next week. She has a great bloodline and Deborah would like to breed her to Gus someday. Call me crazy ............ because that is what I am calling myself having agreed to this new pup. Her name will be Dolly.


Congrat's on the new puppy Marc. And a 'hi' to Dolly, hope she enjoys the 'gang', and I'll bet she'll enjoy the change in weather!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Congrat's on the new puppy Marc. And a 'hi' to Dolly, hope she enjoys the 'gang', and I'll bet she'll enjoy the change in weather!!


Thanks, John. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Change of names ............... Dolly is now to be called Betty due to her "Betty Davis eyes". Whatever ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Change of names ............... Dolly is now to be called Betty due to her "Betty Davis eyes". Whatever ...................



Pick your version Marc… 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEI_A5pp9P0[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Pick your version Marc…
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEI_A5pp9P0


Good one, Patrick. :clap::clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just fed and took the doxies outside. We had our first frost of the year. The leaves were crunchy underfoot. Still, with 1C temps and clear skies, it was a nice morning for a short walk. 

Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

You bet, thanks Marc. Have company from Calgary so was up until 10 and slept soundly til 6.

Just finished today's SAP with a video of a Brit female wedding photographer that will have you in tears of laughter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet, thanks Marc. Have company from Calgary so was up until 10 and slept soundly til 6.
> 
> Just finished today's SAP with a video of a Brit female wedding photographer that will have you in tears of laughter.


Still want that coffee, Don, as it is now the middle of the afternoon where you are located.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Pick your version Marc…
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEI_A5pp9P0


Stop the presses ................... now Deborah wants Stella ............. maybe. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjxDo86tq5M[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1A0p0F_iH8[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Stop the presses ................... now Deborah wants Stella ............. maybe.
> 
> … … …
> 
> 
> Ahhhh……….splat!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop the presses ................... now Deborah wants Stella ............. maybe.
> 
> … … …
> 
> 
> Ahhhh……….splat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good one, Patrick .................. especially now that the name Stella is OUT. I give up. XX)
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but some freshly brewed coffee is ready for any and all early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, cold day for the Riders/Esks game this afternoon. Today on SAP a great video called Touch and you will see why when you watch it. Also a guy who took up two parking stalls returns to a surprise in our Daily GIF.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, cold day for the Riders/Esks game this afternoon. Today on SAP a great video called Touch and you will see why when you watch it. Also a guy who took up two parking stalls returns to a surprise in our Daily GIF.


Afternoon, Don. Good luck to the Riders today.

Loved the SAP fox pics. Very detailed. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

UFO visitors: Alien astronaut created in ancient stone carving mystery grows - Hartford Top News | Examiner.com

Don, some SAP filler???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> UFO visitors: Alien astronaut created in ancient stone carving mystery grows - Hartford Top News | Examiner.com
> 
> Don, some SAP filler???


Indeed it is, merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

What a pass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Imagine if Cory Williams dropped the ball????????? Luckily, he caught it to get the Riders back into the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is, merci!


No problem. Always looking ............. always sharing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I guess that this just was not the year for the Saskatchewan Roughriders. Sorry for their loss ............. but it was a good game.


----------



## SINC

Too little too late.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Too little too late.


Sad, but all too true. Those interceptions by the Esks in the first half did not help any. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, an early start for me today as I was tired from company over the weekend and went to bed at 7, only to wake at midnight. Today on SAP a Whatzit? of such a common object that everyone has, that it may prove difficult to identify. Also a video on the IT advances to date in 2014.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I will have to wait until Patrick solves the Whatzit today. I haven't a clue. I did like The Daily GIF in that I like telephoto shots.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I will have to wait until Patrick solves the Whatzit today. I haven't a clue. I did like The Daily GIF in that I like telephoto shots.



Hi Mark, I didn't want you wondering all day long, but take another close look at the top of the photo again.

It sure looks like a closeup of the underside of an aerator that most sinks use on their water outlets these days, and the result is a very fast photo of the aerated water coming out.

Well, that's my take of it anyway. But it had me guessing and wondering for quite a bit. Maybe because I slept in and haven't woken up completely and haven't even finished my morning coffee yet.


----------



## SINC

Patrick is right again Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hi Mark, I didn't want you wondering all day long, but take another close look at the top of the photo again.
> 
> It sure looks like a closeup of the underside of an aerator that most sinks use on their water outlets these days, and the result is a very fast photo of the aerated water coming out.
> 
> Well, that's my take of it anyway. But it had me guessing and wondering for quite a bit. Maybe because I slept in and haven't woken up completely and haven't even finished my morning coffee yet.





SINC said:


> Patrick is right again Marc!


Great work, Patrick. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

It is a balmy 8C here at 4PM in Lunenburg, but I want a cup of tea. Sadly, 4PM High Tea with Sonal Special Tea is not the same with Sonal not dropping by The Shang these days. Still, anyone care for a cup?


----------



## Dr.G.

As Don would say "Stop the presses!!!!!!!!!!"  Deborah has come up with a new name based upon something I said yesterday. I said that we should name her Patsy after Patsy Cline because "I'm crazy" for agreeing to get another puppy. She said, "I like Patty". So, that might be the name of the pup ..................... until she changes her mind once again. If this keeps up, I shall "fall to pieces". We shall see.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QEDb3xzdec

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuZTk1hdpMs


----------



## pm-r

_*Yeah right*_, as the kids seem to say Marc… and as you say - We shall see… 

And gee, I didn't realize that Willie Nelson actually wrote and sang the _*Crazy*_ song. I think I've only heard and knew of the Patsy Cline rendition.

But dogs seem to respond better to their name if it contains a good hard consonant like a _*p*_, _*k*_, _*t*_ or _*d*_. At least for any doxie with any class.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> _*Yeah right*_, as the kids seem to say Marc… and as you say - We shall see…
> 
> And gee, I didn't realize that Willie Nelson actually wrote and sang the _*Crazy*_ song. I think I've only heard and knew of the Patsy Cline rendition.
> 
> But dogs seem to respond better to their name if it contains a good hard consonant like a _*p*_, _*k*_, _*t*_ or _*d*_. At least for any doxie with any class.


Well, we are NOT naming her Willie, although Charlie was consider by Deborah. Our doxies respond to the peeling of a banana, the cutting of an apple, the crinkle of a cheese wrapper or the clinking of their metal food bowls.


----------



## pm-r

:lmao: :lmao:  I sure wasn't suggesting Willie as a name, that would be mean, but our neighbour has a nice little pug called Charlie - and he suits the name quite well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :lmao:  I sure wasn't suggesting Willie as a name, that would be mean, but our neighbour has a nice little pug called Charlie - and he suits the name quite well.


Well, Patty is the name as of today. What tomorrow brings is another story. We shall see :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

At 9PM it is a balmy 14C outside ............. but with a light drizzle the doxies still do not want to venture far outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start today and it is good to be finished at this hour. SAP is up with a video of a rousing opera in a British supermarket and '15 Things You're Doing Wrong In The Kitchen'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine with some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZVJytPS74g

A unique commercial.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/142464853/hendo-hoverboards-worlds-first-real-hoverboard

Unique technology if this is real.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/142464853/hendo-hoverboards-worlds-first-real-hoverboard
> 
> Unique technology if this is real.




Hmmm…???? I' have to do some checking on this one Marc. Looks a bit like a snake oil thing, but maybe not… but magnetism forces over plywood…??? Hmmm…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…???? I' have to do some checking on this one Marc. Looks a bit like a snake oil thing, but maybe not… but magnetism forces over plywood…??? Hmmm…???


I can't figure out how it is done either, Patrick. Of course, if our Whatzit? Maven can't figure it out we mortals are doomed.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, up in time to get SAP online and can now work on tomorrow's issue. Today Marc's suggested video about the cake, a guy who dances like he has no bones and buy a house for just $188?

I want to be done as we are having a new queen size mattress delivered this morning between 9:40 and 12:40. Yesterday we had to wrestle our old one into plastic bags as well as the box spring so they could remove it when the replacement arrives. That was quite a job, although it seemed simple enough when the store clerk handed me the bags. Every wrestled a pig?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, up in time to get SAP online and can now work on tomorrow's issue. Today Marc's suggested video about the cake, a guy who dances like he has no bones and buy a house for just $188?
> 
> I want to be done as we are having a new queen size mattress delivered this morning between 9:40 and 12:40. Yesterday we had to wrestle our old one into plastic bags as well as the box spring so they could remove it when the replacement arrives. That was quite a job, although it seemed simple enough when the store clerk handed me the bags. Every wrestled a pig?


Morning, Don. Loved that clip about the cake and paying it forward. :clap::love2:

We too had to do the mattress/box spring wrap-up. What a chore. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up this morning to snow flurries greeting us as I took the doxies for their morning walk. Nothing much to speak of, just the grass is white with about 1/2 of snow, but it was a shock because this time yesterday it was 16C. Guess Winter is slowly coming to Lunenburg, NS. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Whatever her name will be shall arrive here in Lunenburg on Friday evening. One more doxie for Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## SINC

Amazing where people come from (the yellow dots) on my site:

Live Statistics | RevolverMaps - Free 3D Visitor Maps


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Amazing where people come from (the yellow dots) on my site:
> 
> Live Statistics | RevolverMaps - Free 3D Visitor Maps


They still show me each day as logging in from Halifax, NS. Close .............. but not accurate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video: In Buffalo, 'there's so much snow it's like plowing a brick wall' - The Globe and Mail

Reminds me of the storms we would get in St. John's. I do NOT envy them in Buffalo.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Amazing where people come from (the yellow dots) on my site:
> 
> Live Statistics | RevolverMaps - Free 3D Visitor Maps




Funny you mention that Don, as I quite often check out your *cluster maps*, but I've noticed that I never see anyone from NS, (Marc???) listed, and even the list of visitors from NS hasn't changed for ages now - still showing 141.

ClustrMaps - map of visitor locations - zoom map
Current Country Totals
From 25 Mar 2014 to 16 Oct 2014
Nova Scotia (NS)	141

Sometimes the BC count increases, that I guess includes me.

Maybe Marc and some others are spoofing their location???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> They still show me each day as logging in from Halifax, NS. Close .............. but not accurate.



They normally use the location of your ISP's server Marc. Not your actual house location. Luckily and thankfully if you think about it!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Funny you mention that Don, as I quite often check out your *cluster maps*, but I've noticed that I never see anyone from NS, (Marc???) listed, and even the list of visitors from NS hasn't changed for ages now - still showing 141.
> 
> ClustrMaps - map of visitor locations - zoom map
> Current Country Totals
> From 25 Mar 2014 to 16 Oct 2014
> Nova Scotia (NS)	141
> 
> Sometimes the BC count increases, that I guess includes me.
> 
> Maybe Marc and some others are spoofing their location???


Well, I just went on and was visitor # 1,478,991 and am listed for Halifax, NS. No spoof there as far as I can tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They normally use the location of your ISP's server Marc. Not your actual house location. Luckily and thankfully if you think about it!!!


Guess that would explain things, Patrick. Always the maven with these sorts of problems and Whatzits? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I just went on and was visitor # 1,478,991 and am listed for Halifax, NS. No spoof there as far as I can tell.


Try the cluster maps Marc, it shows a recent NS visit, no doubt you, but the total NS visits remains at 141. Hmmm…???

ClustrMaps - map of visitor locations - zoom map


----------



## SINC

Marc, Ann wanted me to ask you what you give your dogs for treats. For example when Ely does something right, we give her a single piece of her regular food, but when she went to obedience school they had us bring small pieces of wieners and cheese to use as incentives, claiming dog treats do not have enough odour to encourage dogs. It has since given her a liking for people food, something we never have given our dogs. No table scraps or bones or things like that, but now she is a problem in the kitchen when preparing meals.

She also chews everything she can get and last night when she got hold of a plastic bag, I grabbed her by the collar, inserted my hand under it and lifted while I reached to remove the bag, she bit me hard enough to draw blood by twisting in the collar to the hand that held her. Then she immediately submitted and rolled on her back on the floor.

I do not like this kind of behaviour, but am at a loss to stop it as she appears to be teething and chews everything.

Any advice?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am on SAP now at 430PM, and it shows me coming online at 430PM. So, it picks me up on the cluster map, just not the other chart of provincial totals.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, Ann wanted me to ask you what you give your dogs for treats. For example when Ely does something right, we give her a single piece of her regular food, but when she went to obedience school they had us bring small pieces of wieners and cheese to use as incentives, claiming dog treats do not have enough odour to encourage dogs. It has since given her a liking for people food, something we never have given our dogs. No table scraps or bones or things like that, but now she is a problem in the kitchen when preparing meals.
> 
> She also chews everything she can get and last night when she got hold of a plastic bag, I grabbed her by the collar, inserted my hand under it and lifted while I reached to remove the bag, she bit me hard enough to draw blood by twisting in the collar to the hand that held her. Then she immediately submitted and rolled on her back on the floor.
> 
> I do not like this kind of behaviour, but am at a loss to stop it as she appears to be teething and chews everything.
> 
> Any advice?


Weiners are great treats, but not too often with smaller dogs due to the nitrates/nitrites. Cheese is a favorite treat of our doxies. For a snack we also give them whole carrots, just cutting off the butt end. We have to watch out for overweight doxies so they don't get treats other than carrots more than once a day when they rush into their crates at night to go to sleep. We use the grain-free treats rather than things like Milk Bone snacks.

Pups go through a teething phase but biting is NOT acceptable behavior. The rolling on to the back is a mark of submissiveness, and if she pees as well that is a mark of fear. I never hit our doxies, but my yelling at one of them for chewing the wrong thing (aka CLOVER!!!!!) sends them all running for cover. Clover is 1 1/2 years old and still loves to pull the stuffing out of toys or the dog beds we buy for them. 

Have patience, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

To be fair to Ely, when I grabbed her collar, I got some of her hair and it may have pulled as she let out a tiny yelp right before she bit. I never hit her or any other dog, instead I try and talk them into releasing what I want them to give up. There was no pee involved, so no fear, so in fact it may very well be my own fault. Her fur is so thick that I have trouble grasping the collar without taking some fur with it.

The only time she pees is when I come into the house after being away for a few hours. She greets me at the door wagging her tail and her whole rear end and licking my hands when I pet her, but she seems to some days do an 'excited dribble' at these times.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> To be fair to Ely, when I grabbed her collar, I got some of her hair and it may have pulled as she let out a tiny yelp right before she bit. I never hit her or any other dog, instead I try and talk them into releasing what I want them to give up. There was no pee involved, so no fear, so in fact it may very well be my own fault. Her fur is so thick that I have trouble grasping the collar without taking some fur with it.
> 
> The only time she pees is when I come into the house after being away for a few hours. She greets me at the door wagging her tail and her whole rear end and licking my hands when I pet her, but she seems to some days do an 'excited dribble' at these times.


That may explain the situation, Don. This is a natural reaction for a dog. It is in part your fault, so she is still a find pup. Excited dribble is also a natural reaction at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. First night on a brand new mattress has left me awake after just four hours sleep. Not that it is uncomfortable, but it IS different and I suspect it will take a while to get used to, kind of like being in a hotel for the first night. 

SAP is done and I am about to begin tomorrow's issue. Marc, you just have to watch today's video of a guy from New York complaining to his wife and family about not wanting to drive to Florida for a vacation. It has a rather surprising ending, so stay with it until the very end.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. First night on a brand new mattress has left me awake after just four hours sleep. Not that it is uncomfortable, but it IS different and I suspect it will take a while to get used to, kind of like being in a hotel for the first night.
> 
> SAP is done and I am about to begin tomorrow's issue. Marc, you just have to watch today's video of a guy from New York complaining to his wife and family about not wanting to drive to Florida for a vacation. It has a rather surprising ending, so stay with it until the very end.


Good one, Don. I did not see that one coming at the end. Nice to hear a real NYC accent once again. :lmao::clap::lmao:

Deborah is the same way with hotels and/or a new mattress at home. Me ........ I just go to sleep. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee ready for any and all of you who are also early risers like Don and yours truly.


----------



## Dr.G.

I said, “Yesterday." :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Owner of Eli the pot-bellied pig vows to fight to keep pet - Edmonton - CBC News

He might have to flee to St. Albert for sanctuary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tim Hortons to raise price of coffee, breakfast sandwiches by 10 cents - Business - CBC News

Our prices at The Café Chez Marc shall remain the same.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Tim Hortons to raise price of coffee, breakfast sandwiches by 10 cents - Business - CBC News
> 
> Our prices at The Café Chez Marc shall remain the same.


Good to know Marc. I never drink the swill Timmy's claim to be coffee, nor will I line up to get anything to eat. I do not understand how people can patronize a chain that has allowed quality to slide for years now. 

Want a good coffee go to McDonald's or better yet, pick up McDonald's ground coffee at your local grocery store and enjoy. It is the best coffee out there by a country mile.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good to know Marc. I never drink the swill Timmy's claim to be coffee, nor will I line up to get anything to eat. I do not understand how people can patronize a chain that has allowed quality to slide for years now.
> 
> Want a good coffee go to McDonald's or better yet, pick up McDonald's ground coffee at your local grocery store and enjoy. It is the best coffee out there by a country mile.


McDonald's and Tim's use different types of beans, Don. MD uses the better type of beans and I like their coffee better as well. We brew our own here at home and bypass all chains that sell coffee.


----------



## CubaMark

What I can't understand is how our academic department buys crappy Nescafe for the big coffee pot whenever we have meetings / conferences here. We're in bloody Mexico! Great coffee from Chiapas and Oaxaca is easy to get - but people still go for the American brands of crap, over local beans. At least when I get home I know there's a quality pot brewing....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> What I can't understand is how our academic department buys crappy Nescafe for the big coffee pot whenever we have meetings / conferences here. We're in bloody Mexico! Great coffee from Chiapas and Oaxaca is easy to get - but people still go for the American brands of crap, over local beans. At least when I get home I know there's a quality pot brewing....


You make a valid point, Mark. I like Mexican coffee, in that it can be good and strong.


----------



## pm-r

We still have some lovely Mexican coffee left that we keep in a sealed tin for special occasions, and of course another big bottle of Kahlúa that my wife just brought back from her recent trip to Mazatlan. Both delicious!!

But maybe whoever does the coffee for your meetings uses the Nescafe so that no-one gets too stimulated. Sure no danger of *that* happening with *that* coffee!! 

But maybe someone could give them a *big hint* and suggest serving some *decent* Mexican coffee. Then just maybe…


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Good to know Marc. I never drink the swill Timmy's claim to be coffee, nor will I line up to get anything to eat. I do not understand how people can patronize a chain that has allowed quality to slide for years now.
> 
> Want a good coffee go to McDonald's or better yet, pick up McDonald's ground coffee at your local grocery store and enjoy. It is the best coffee out there by a country mile.



And here I was thinking that I was the only one who felt the same way, but I've never bought their ground coffee and I don't think I've ever seen it in any of our local grocery stores.

The last time I had a Timmy's coffee it tasted as though they used the leftover grounds from maybe McDonald's, but I doubt they even used that high a quality of used grounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We still have some lovely Mexican coffee left that we keep in a sealed tin for special occasions, and of course another big bottle of Kahlúa that my wife just brought back from her recent trip to Mazatlan. Both delicious!!
> 
> But maybe whoever does the coffee for your meetings uses the Nescafe so that no-one gets too stimulated. Sure no danger of *that* happening with *that* coffee!!
> 
> But maybe someone could give them a *big hint* and suggest serving some *decent* Mexican coffee. Then just maybe…


Good idea, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And here I was thinking that I was the only one who felt the same way, but I've never bought their ground coffee and I don't think I've ever seen it in any of our local grocery stores.
> 
> The last time I had a Timmy's coffee it tasted as though they used the leftover grounds from maybe McDonald's, but I doubt they even used that high a quality of used grounds.


Tim's uses Robusta coffee beans vs Arabica coffee beans. it's helpful to understand when choosing coffee.

The two varieties differ in taste, growing conditions, price. Arabica beans tend to have a sweeter, softer taste, with tones of sugar, fruit, and berries. Their acidity is higher, with that winey taste that characterizes coffee with excellent acidity.

Robusta, however, has a stronger, harsher taste, with a grain-like overtone and peanutty aftertaste. They contain twice as much caffeine as Arabica beans, and they are generally considered to be of inferior quality compared to Arabica.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of coffee, anyone care for some 4PM High Tea?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Tim's uses Robusta coffee beans vs Arabica coffee beans. it's helpful to understand when choosing coffee.
> 
> The two varieties differ in taste, growing conditions, price. Arabica beans tend to have a sweeter, softer taste, with tones of sugar, fruit, and berries. Their acidity is higher, with that winey taste that characterizes coffee with excellent acidity.
> 
> Robusta, however, has a stronger, harsher taste, with a grain-like overtone and peanutty aftertaste. They contain twice as much caffeine as Arabica beans, and they are generally considered to be of inferior quality compared to Arabica.



Thanks for the info Marc, and I guess it depend on a persons opinion and what is generally _*considered to be of inferior quality*_ - or not.

And then someone can always mess up a good quality coffee with poor measuring and brewing methods.

I knew the chief coffee roaster for Murchies Tea and Coffee years ago and he would often cringe with the stories of how so many establishments would "_brew_" their coffee and basically ruin an otherwise excellent coffee.

All I know is the last few times I've had coffee out, the McDonald's coffee was waaaay better than the one's I had at Timmys. So they're doing a much better job brewing with their so called _inferrior_ beans I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the info Marc, and I guess it depend on a persons opinion and what is generally _*considered to be of inferior quality*_ - or not.
> 
> And then someone can always mess up a good quality coffee with poor measuring and brewing methods.
> 
> I knew the chief coffee roaster for Murchies Tea and Coffee years ago and he would often cringe with the stories of how so many establishments would "_brew_" their coffee and basically ruin an otherwise excellent coffee.
> 
> All I know is the last few times I've had coffee out, the McDonald's coffee was waaaay better than the one's I had at Timmys. So they're doing a much better job brewing with their so called _inferrior_ beans I guess.


McD's coffee is Arabica and Tim's coffee beans are Robusta. The Robusta beans have more caffeine in them so this is why some people go through withdrawal symptoms if they don't get their morning Tim's coffee "fix".


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II could have sea trials this week - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Finally!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early and take the doxies out for walks. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bluenose II could have sea trials this week - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Finally!!!!!!!!




It seems a bit odd that she'll have ABS approved steering. It sounds like a modern car and their ABS brakes!!

But it really make me wonder how they managed to steer the original Bluenose without hydraulic assisted steering. Must have been a much better design or a really hardy crew. 

PS: The article mentions the start of the lobster harvest, and I'm curious as to why that happens at the start of winter and all the nasty winter storms. Doesn't seem like the safest thing for the poor fisherman that do all the harvesting and not good for the damage the storms can do to their traps.

I guess I'll have to do another web search for the answers unless Marc has some good explanations.


----------



## pm-r

Speaking of lobsters, check out this one for size, even if it was seemingly caught off California…
Hoop-Netting California Lobster


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems a bit odd that she'll have ABS approved steering. It sounds like a modern car and their ABS brakes!!
> 
> But it really make me wonder how they managed to steer the original Bluenose without hydraulic assisted steering. Must have been a much better design or a really hardy crew.
> 
> PS: The article mentions the start of the lobster harvest, and I'm curious as to why that happens at the start of winter and all the nasty winter storms. Doesn't seem like the safest thing for the poor fisherman that do all the harvesting and not good for the damage the storms can do to their traps.
> 
> I guess I'll have to do another web search for the answers unless Marc has some good explanations.


The steering issue has been a mess since the start. Old timers here said that they should have stuck with the traditional rudder configuration.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Speaking of lobsters, check out this one for size, even if it was seemingly caught off California…
> Hoop-Netting California Lobster


That is quite the lobster, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the TGIF coffee brewing for the early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=702478439792755

Bluenose II could have sea trials this week - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting contrast in abilities to launch a ship.


----------



## Dr.G.

When the Mic Died During the U.S. National Anthem in Toronto, That’s When the Canadians Did Something Pretty Cool | Video | TheBlaze.com

Good for the Canadian crowd. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=718292394944656

A unique idea.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP up and it features a video on a new way to make scrambled eggs which I recall are your favourite way to prepare them.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP up and it features a video on a new way to make scrambled eggs which I recall are your favourite way to prepare them.


Morning, Don. Maybe we should have some scrambled eggs for out TGIF Breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just noticed that we passed the 99,000th posting here in The Shang. Wonder if we will make 100,000 posts by year end??? We shall see


----------



## SINC

Well, there is one less required now!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, there is one less required now!


Reminds me of the song about bottles of beer on the wall .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, will you explain Apple TV and AirPlay to me? We have an iMac and my MBP and Bell Aliant FibreOp.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The steering issue has been a mess since the start. Old timers here said that they should have stuck with the traditional rudder configuration.



Thanks for the info Marc, and it sounds like the old timers knew better. 

It also sounds similar to some of the latest "new & improved" stuff that get shoved down our Mac throats, and they should just leave in some of the old stuff that just plain worked!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> That is quite the lobster, Patrick. :clap:



Anyone else notice the large pincher claws seem to be missing, or is that just typical of Pacific coast lobsters?? Hmmm…???


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Anyone else notice the large pincher claws seem to be missing, or is that just typical of Pacific coast lobsters?? Hmmm…???


... yes, it's a Pacific Coast spiny lobster ... no chilapeds.

edit to add: (link to some info and pictures)
California MPAs: California Spiny Lobster (Panulirus interruptus) Facts


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> ... yes, it's a Pacific Coast spiny lobster ... no chilapeds.
> 
> edit to add: (link to some info and pictures)
> California MPAs: California Spiny Lobster (Panulirus interruptus) Facts


Thanks for the info John.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the info Marc, and it sounds like the old timers knew better.
> 
> It also sounds similar to some of the latest "new & improved" stuff that get shoved down our Mac throats, and they should just leave in some of the old stuff that just plain worked!!


Very true, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Meet Patty ............ either Peppermint Patty or Patty Cakes. Either way, she is now doxie #6 here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. If I recall, puppies get up VERY early. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Yes, puppies still do get up early. Luckily, Patty is from Winnipeg, and this morning's -4C temps don't seem to bother her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just getting the coffee brewing for any and all early risers.


----------



## SINC

A coffee sounds great this morning thanks, Marc.

Don't miss the video sent to us by Rp today on SAP, and that is all I will tell you about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee sounds great this morning thanks, Marc.
> 
> Don't miss the video sent to us by Rp today on SAP, and that is all I will tell you about it.


Afternoon, Don. Still want the coffee? 

Cute video clip. 
"Just makes a person proud to be from Saskatchewan." :lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Some pics from today of Miss Patty.


----------



## johnp

Nice pic's Marc. She's a real cutie!! And relations (with the others) are going along well so far?


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang and Patty Cakes! 

Marc, Is she pitter pattying all over your house?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Nice pic's Marc. She's a real cutie!!  And relations (with the others) are going along well so far?


Thanks, John. Yes, she and Clover are real pals out in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang and Patty Cakes!
> 
> Marc, Is she pitter pattying all over your house?


Evening, Kim. Yes, that is the sound though out the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Nice pic's Marc. She's a real cutie!! And relations (with the others) are going along well so far?


So far so good, John.


----------



## SINC

Was tired and went to bed at 7, awake at 11:30 and working on my files. Once the date swings over to the 23rd in 10 minutes, I can put up SAP for the day. It will feature a new edition of Whatzit? to see if Patrick can solve it too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Are you still up? I shall start Sunday Brunch coffee and wait for the food later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, at first sight, I thought it was a closeup of a Hanukkah latke. However, that is not very common. So, I am going to have to wait with the rest of us for Patrick, our Whatzit Maven, to give us the answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Note and car-boosting kit left behind for Edmonton student by Good Samaritan | CTV News

Don, some local SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Blizzards of the Century: Six insane North American snowstorms - The Weather Network

Interesting ................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good indeed. So far two correct Whatzit? guesses are posted on SAP this morning right below the pic if you want the answer.


----------



## pm-r

Ah yes, but what variety...??? Just joking…  

Beats the heck out of me and I sure don't know. But it sure looks like nice flakey pastry. Lard base perhaps…?? Naw, too crumbly…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ah yes, but what variety...??? Just joking…
> 
> Beats the heck out of me and I sure don't know. But it sure looks like nice flakey pastry. Lard base perhaps…?? Naw, too crumbly…


 Patrick, if you don't know, we are all doomed!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwny52Ncatk

Sounds like my father used to speak. I speak with some of these accents as well.


----------



## SINC

Just watching the Stampeders use an ice pick on sum Eskimo butts.  I love it, Ann, not so much.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwny52Ncatk
> 
> Sounds like my father used to speak. I speak with some of these accents as well.



That reminds me of this sign that had me wondering and guessing until I realized it was from a state that uses a southern drawl… and spelt words accordingly…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That reminds me of this sign that had me wondering and guessing until I realized it was from a state that uses a southern drawl… and spelt words accordingly…


Good one, Patrick. I lived in the State of Georgia for five years. Took me ages to realize that "y'all come rat cheer" mean "all of you need to come right here".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just watching the Stampeders use an ice pick on sum Eskimo butts.  I love it, Ann, not so much.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well, next week is the Grey Cup. Think I will go out on a limb and predict Calgary over Hamilton, perhaps even a blow out.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, stopped by to put on the coffee pot for the early birds. Today on SAP a video with a gentleman who demonstrates how you should pronounce 'worchestershire' sauce.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, next week is the Grey Cup. Think I will go out on a limb and predict Calgary over Hamilton, perhaps even a blow out.


We shall see, Don. I know who Deborah will be rooting for next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the early morning coffee. It is appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend, who just became a grandmother, sent this to me. 

"Stay with this -- the answer is at the end... It will blow you away. 

One evening a grandson was talking to his grandmother about current events.

The grandson asked his grandmother what she thought about the shootings at schools, the computer age, and just things in general. 

The Grandmother replied, "Well, let me think a minute, 

I was born before:

' television 
' penicillin 
' polio shots 
' frozen foods 
' Xerox 
' contact lenses 
' Frisbees and 
' the pill 

There were no:

' credit cards 
' laser beams or 
' ball-point pens 

Man had not yet invented:

' pantyhose 
' air conditioners 
' dishwashers 
' clothes dryers 
' and the clothes were hung out to dry in the fresh air and 
' man hadn't yet walked on the moon



Your Grandfather and I got married first, and then lived together. 
Every family had a father and a mother.

Until I was 25, I called every man older than me, "Sir."

And after I turned 25, I still called policemen and every man 
With a title, "Sir."

Our lives were governed by the Ten Commandments, good judgment, and common sense.

We were taught to know the difference between right and wrong and to stand up and take responsibility for our actions.

Serving your country was a privilege; living in this country was a bigger privilege.

Having a meaningful relationship meant getting along with your cousins.

Time-sharing meant time the family spent together in the evenings and weekends — not purchasing condominiums.

We never heard of FM radios, tape decks, CD's, electric typewriters, yogurt, or guys wearing earrings.

We listened to Big Bands, Jack Benny, and the President's speeches on our radios.

If you saw anything with 'Made in Japan ' on it, it was junk.

The term 'making out' referred to how you did on your school exam.

Pizza Hut, McDonald's, and instant coffee were unheard of. We had 5 & 10-cent (5 and dime) stores where you could actually buy things for 5 and 10 cents.

Ice-cream cones, phone calls, rides on a streetcar, and a Pepsi were all a nickel.

And if you didn't want to splurge, you could spend your nickel on enough stamps to mail 1 letter and 2 postcards.

You could buy a new Ford Coupe for $600, but who could afford one? Too bad, because gas was 11 cents a gallon. 

In my day:

"grass" was mowed, 
"coke" was a cold drink, 
"pot" was something your mother cooked in and 
"rock music" was your grandmother's lullaby. 
"Aids" were helpers in the Principal's office,
"chip" meant a piece of wood,
"hardware" was found in a hardware store and.
"software" wasn't even a word.


We were the last generation to actually believe that a lady needed a husband to have a baby. We volunteered to protect our precious country.
No wonder people call us "old and confused" and say there is a generation gap.

How old do you think I am ? 

Read on to see -- pretty scary if you think about it and pretty sad at the same time. 

Are you ready ?????







This woman would be only 61 years old.
She would have been born in late 1952."

Really makes you think how far we have come during our lifetimes, well some of you anyway !!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Look ............... up in the sky ............ it's a bird ............ it's a plane .................. no ............. it's superdoxie.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152547364337562


----------



## SINC

Once again I am off to the Apple store in WEM with my new iPhone 6. Personal Hot Spot does not work, or at least will not allow my MBP to connect. It works on my iPad 2, but not the laptop. My old iPhone 5 connects to either device just fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Once again I am off to the Apple store in WEM with my new iPhone 6. Personal Hot Spot does not work, or at least will not allow my MBP to connect. It works on my iPad 2, but not the laptop. My old iPhone 5 connects to either device just fine.


There is a small group of Mac users here in Lunenburg, and I was at a party the other day when a few of them complained that they were having to make more trips into Halifax and the local Apple store for repairs/replacements with items purchased in the last year of so. Wonder why so many people are having problems with recently purchased Apple items?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I still need your insights into the way Apple TV and Apple AirPort work.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I don't know if the Grandmother story is amusing or frightening.........


----------



## Rps

Don and Marc, I think the wise bet would be on Hamilton in the Cup.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I still need your insights into the way Apple TV and Apple AirPort work.


Sorry Marc I forgot but i have never used nor know about Airplay and my Apple TV has not been used in months so am of little help.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Marc, I don't know if the Grandmother story is amusing or frightening.........



+1!!!


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day Marc
I enjoyed your Grandmother recollections, as Rps said, amusing and/or frightening.

I’ve a few years on Grandma, and many of the things she mentioned were quite familiar. Many of my friends often refer to the “Good Ole Days” which in hindsight seem more comfortable / predictable. Time has dulled some of our less pleasant memories, while todays horrors stand far too sharp and threatening.

I remember well the eager pleasure in trading my sweaty nickel for a rich vanilla ice cream cone at the local dairy store. But I also recall the time spent scratching through the snow banks at streetcar stops looking for dropped change (mostly pennies.)

To me the greatest advance is in the field of medicine. The fear of Polio and Whooping cough, to this day I detest the smell/ taste of cod liver oil.
I remember my Grandfather suffering with bad teeth because he would not/could not afford to see a dentist.

Anyway, I guess my point is that as much as we have fond memories of our early years, we need to be mindful of the less pleasant aspects of the past. I hope that future generations are able to regard our time with the same soft fuzzy viewpoint while solving some of the problems we are creating/living with.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I don't know if the Grandmother story is amusing or frightening.........


Well, those of us who are of that age or older have seen the transitions from not having those things around to "here they are". Such is Life.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry Marc I forgot but i have never used nor know about Airplay and my Apple TV has not been used in months so am of little help.


OK. I shall use the Apple FAQ site for info. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don and Marc, I think the wise bet would be on Hamilton in the Cup.


Maybe so, Rp, but with Deborah from Calgary, the house will be adorned in red and black .......... or red and white.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day Marc
> I enjoyed your Grandmother recollections, as Rps said, amusing and/or frightening.
> 
> I’ve a few years on Grandma, and many of the things she mentioned were quite familiar. Many of my friends often refer to the “Good Ole Days” which in hindsight seem more comfortable / predictable. Time has dulled some of our less pleasant memories, while todays horrors stand far too sharp and threatening.
> 
> I remember well the eager pleasure in trading my sweaty nickel for a rich vanilla ice cream cone at the local dairy store. But I also recall the time spent scratching through the snow banks at streetcar stops looking for dropped change (mostly pennies.)
> 
> To me the greatest advance is in the field of medicine. The fear of Polio and Whooping cough, to this day I detest the smell/ taste of cod liver oil.
> I remember my Grandfather suffering with bad teeth because he would not/could not afford to see a dentist.
> 
> Anyway, I guess my point is that as much as we have fond memories of our early years, we need to be mindful of the less pleasant aspects of the past. I hope that future generations are able to regard our time with the same soft fuzzy viewpoint while solving some of the problems we are creating/living with.


All good points, Bill, especially your concluding comment. :clap:

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I still need your insights into the way Apple TV and Apple AirPort work.



Hi Marc, and sorry to interject, but as we have both the latest AirPort Express and Apple TV I thought I'd add my two bits worth of comments.

But your best place for info is the good old 'net and some searches, like:
https://www.google.ca/search?client...sqV8QeD5YCoCQ#rls=en&q=how+does+Apple+TV+work

and sites like:
How Does the Apple TV Work?

If you or your wife like watching various videos, movies etc. as my wife does, you'll love the Apple TV. It helped and was nice that my son set the whole thing up on a visit, which was pretty straight forward, but you'll need an extra cable that isn't supplied, and added us to his Netflix account.

And depending on your setup, you don't even need an AirPort Express.

My eldest son gave my wife the Apple TV for her birthday, and to be quite honest, I didn't realize how much she'd enjoy using it, as well as playing her radio music via iTunes, which we had been doing with an older generation AirPort Express.

My wife really enjoyed watching her Downton Abbey series (torrents) and some others from her iPad after I figured out a way to get them onto it. No need to use either of our iMacs which can also be used with AirPlay over airport wi-fi.

Anyway, just some thoughts, but the 'net has all the info and more than you'll ever need about either the AirPort Express and/or Apple TV.

EDIT:
PS: I was able to eventually get the Apple TV controlled with our old Harmony Remote Control to control it and the TV and the connected 5.1 audio receiver. Nice and convenient, but a bit of a hassle - big understatement!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> OK. I shall use the Apple FAQ site for info. Merci, mon ami.


Just my comment, but I found most of the Apple FAQ and info sites to be very non-constructive and basically a sales promo of how good their stuff is - and often basically useless. 

I should add that they aren't the only game in town either and some alternatives that some find even better to use. Namely, our youngest son for one… 

i.e.: Apple TV review - CNET etc. 

Google or Bing is your friend here.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hi Marc, and sorry to interject, but as we have both the latest AirPort Express and Apple TV I thought I'd add my two bits worth of comments.
> 
> But your best place for info is the good old 'net and some searches, like:
> https://www.google.ca/search?client...sqV8QeD5YCoCQ#rls=en&q=how+does+Apple+TV+work
> 
> and sites like:
> How Does the Apple TV Work?
> 
> If you or your wife like watching various videos, movies etc. as my wife does, you'll love the Apple TV. It helped and was nice that my son set the whole thing up on a visit, which was pretty straight forward, but you'll need an extra cable that isn't supplied, and added us to his Netflix account.
> 
> And depending on your setup, you don't even need an AirPort Express.
> 
> My eldest son gave my wife the Apple TV for her birthday, and to be quite honest, I didn't realize how much she'd enjoy using it, as well as playing her radio music via iTunes, which we had been doing with an older generation AirPort Express.
> 
> My wife really enjoyed watching her Downton Abbey series (torrents) and some others from her iPad after I figured out a way to get them onto it. No need to use either of our iMacs which can also be used with AirPlay over airport wi-fi.
> 
> Anyway, just some thoughts, but the 'net has all the info and more than you'll ever need about either the AirPort Express and/or Apple TV.
> 
> EDIT:
> PS: I was able to eventually get the Apple TV controlled with our old Harmony Remote Control to control it and the TV and the connected 5.1 audio receiver. Nice and convenient, but a bit of a hassle - big understatement!!


Thanks for this info, Patrick. Very helpful.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just my comment, but I found most of the Apple FAQ and info sites to be very non-constructive and basically a sales promo of how good their stuff is - and often basically useless.
> 
> I should add that they aren't the only game in town either and some alternatives that some find even better to use. Namely, our youngest son for one…
> 
> i.e.: Apple TV review - CNET etc.
> 
> Google or Bing is your friend here.


Point taken, Patrick. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mom Plays A Funny Prank On Her Son, But His Reaction Made Me Cry! : LittleThings.com – Amazing Videos, Stories and News from around the world. It’s the little things in life that matter the most!

My Spanish is limited, but I think that I get the gist of this sweet video clip. Hopefully, Mark will come by The Shang soon and translate this for me. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Mom Plays A Funny Prank On Her Son, But His Reaction Made Me Cry! : LittleThings.com – Amazing Videos, Stories and News from around the world. It’s the little things in life that matter the most!
> 
> My Spanish is limited, but I think that I get the gist of this sweet video clip. Hopefully, Mark will come by The Shang soon and translate this for me. We shall see.


Grabbed that one for WEBBITS, Marc, nice find. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time for me to rise and shine and put the coffee on for those to come later.

Marc, a treat just for you on our SAP video today, 'Iridium Flares In Real Time'. Iridium satellites flaring in the Big Dipper and Orion in FHD video. Enjoy.

Oh and pure bliss as well, from a dog's point of view and a relaxing daily gif, 'Tranquility'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Grabbed that one for WEBBITS, Marc, nice find. Merci.


Hopefully, Mark will be able to translate the whole clip for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, time for me to rise and shine and put the coffee on for those to come later.
> 
> Marc, a treat just for you on our SAP video today, 'Iridium Flares In Real Time'. Iridium satellites flaring in the Big Dipper and Orion in FHD video. Enjoy.
> 
> Oh and pure bliss as well, from a dog's point of view and a relaxing daily gif, 'Tranquility'.


Great clip. I am amazed at how many more stars I am able to see here in Lunenburg compared to St. John's.

"Pure bliss" indeed. :lmao::clap:

The man replies, "That would be my wife." :lmao: :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Very slow here today in The Shang. Anyone care for some 4PM High Tea??????? Or a beer?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Very slow here today in The Shang. Anyone care for some 4PM High Tea??????? Or a beer?


Just came inside from a short time out on the balcony ..... some tea would hit the spot Marc .. thanks!!


----------



## SINC

Update on my iPhone 6. The 'Genius', a young kid with a Brit accent worked on my phone and MBP for an hour, gave up, gave me a new phone and I left. He could not answer why my iPhone appeared twice under the wifi column and could only make it connect intermittently by going into network settings. Could also not tell me how (or why) I could delete my junk mail. It is greyed out and does not work. (The new phone does not work properly either, displaying the identical issue.)

So I came home and did some reading today only to find out that in Yosemite, they changed the way the Personal Hot Spot works and if your ISP does not support their new 'auto connect' software in iOS 8, it has to be done mechanically. They do not explain this very well on the Apple support site, so I am still wrestling with it and Apple replaced a perfectly good phone from what I can tell. I am still trying to figure out how one can avoid this new thing as my old iPhone 5 connects in a heart beat without issue. Progress! Some days I wonder, but for a guy on the genius desk not knowing that a full month after Yosemite's release tells me all I need to know about him.

Here is what he wrote in his emailed report to me for his superiors:

_Problem Description/Diagnosis
Issue: Personal hotspot is consistently unable to connect with Donald's MacBook Pro. Notes have been entered for this machine. 
Steps to Reproduce: Reproduced consistently over a 1 hour reservation in store. iPhone is up to date. MacBook Pro is up to date. Network reset and new location didn't resolve the issue. Personal hotspot shows twice on the MacBook Pro and will not connect more often than not. 
Cosmetic Condition: Excellent. 
Proposed Resolution: In warranty whole unit replacement._


----------



## pm-r

Just a wee bit of a hassle - big understatement!! 

Is your old iPhone 5 also running iOS 8.x??

There seems to be a fair amount of screwups, especially with the iPhone 6 models, iOS 8.x and Yosemite!! 

I sure hope you can get it all sorted out. First all your hassles with the MacBook Pro and now your iPhone 6. 

Not very good Apple!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Update on my iPhone 6. The 'Genius', a young kid with a Brit accent worked on my phone and MBP for an hour, gave up, gave me a new phone and I left. He could not answer why my iPhone appeared twice under the wifi column and could only make it connect intermittently by going into network settings. Could also not tell me how (or why) I could delete my junk mail. It is greyed out and does not work. (The new phone does not work properly either, displaying the identical issue.)
> 
> So I came home and did some reading today only to find out that in Yosemite, they changed the way the Personal Hot Spot works and if your ISP does not support their new 'auto connect' software in iOS 8, it has to be done mechanically. They do not explain this very well on the Apple support site, so I am still wrestling with it and Apple replaced a perfectly good phone from what I can tell. I am still trying to figure out how one can avoid this new thing as my old iPhone 5 connects in a heart beat without issue. Progress! Some days I wonder, but for a guy on the genius desk not knowing that a full month after Yosemite's release tells me all I need to know about him.
> 
> Here is what he wrote in his emailed report to me for his superiors:
> 
> _Problem Description/Diagnosis
> Issue: Personal hotspot is consistently unable to connect with Donald's MacBook Pro. Notes have been entered for this machine.
> Steps to Reproduce: Reproduced consistently over a 1 hour reservation in store. iPhone is up to date. MacBook Pro is up to date. Network reset and new location didn't resolve the issue. Personal hotspot shows twice on the MacBook Pro and will not connect more often than not.
> Cosmetic Condition: Excellent.
> Proposed Resolution: In warranty whole unit replacement._


So much for the reputation of the Apple Genius bar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of smart .................. our doxies could not learn this skill.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153293844303747


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Speaking of smart .................. our doxies could not learn this skill.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153293844303747



Sorry Marc, not correct. I'll bet hey *are* smart enough - and to know to not even bother. That's a sign of a very *smart* dog!!


----------



## SINC

The 5 is running iOS 8.1.1 without issue Patrick, same as the 6. 



pm-r said:


> Just a wee bit of a hassle - big understatement!!
> 
> Is your old iPhone 5 also running iOS 8.x??
> 
> There seems to be a fair amount of screwups, especially with the iPhone 6 models, iOS 8.x and Yosemite!!
> 
> I sure hope you can get it all sorted out. First all your hassles with the MacBook Pro and now your iPhone 6.
> 
> Not very good Apple!!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just stopped in for a quick coffee and left the pot on for those who follow later.

SAP is up with a gorgeous sunset shot and a video that looks at the new, fake, super meat.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sorry Marc, not correct. I'll bet hey *are* smart enough - and to know to not even bother. That's a sign of a very *smart* dog!!


Well, our doxies would want the food but they would find another way of getting it from us rather than do this pseudo-Skinner Box task.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just stopped in for a quick coffee and left the pot on for those who follow later.
> 
> SAP is up with a gorgeous sunset shot and a video that looks at the new, fake, super meat.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Lots of morning grading to undertake today.


----------



## Dr.G.

“Life is like riding a bicycle. To keep your balance you must keep moving.” Albert Einstein


----------



## SINC

I see we only have 90 more pages to go to reach 10,000 pages, but at 10 posts per page, it takes 900 posts to accomplish that. Perhaps some of the old regulars will return with Christmas wishes and help us out?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Lots of morning grading to undertake today.



Maybe you could just do what a teacher we had at a private boys school was reputed to to Marc - stand at the top of the stairs and throw the papers down the stairway, and the numbered stair they landed on was the mark he gave the student's paper.

It made sense for the inconsistency of the marks he gave and no doubt saved him a lot of time grading and marking.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I see we only have 90 more pages to go to reach 10,000 pages, but at 10 posts per page, it takes 900 posts to accomplish that. Perhaps some of the old regulars will return with Christmas wishes and help us out?


Yes .............. or everyone should start posting pics of their grandchildren and pets.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe you could just do what a teacher we had at a private boys school was reputed to to Marc - stand at the top of the stairs and throw the papers down the stairway, and the numbered stair they landed on was the mark he gave the student's paper.
> 
> It made sense for the inconsistency of the marks he gave and no doubt saved him a lot of time grading and marking.


Patrick, I am a teleprofessor. I received from 1500 to 5000 postings for each class I teach. Some postings are only a few sentences, and some would be two to three pages if printed out. All are on the discussion forum in our Desire to Learn (D2L) server. So, nothing to throw down the stairs. Everything has to be read with prompt replies. That is the reputation I have worked hard to establish since I first started to teach online courses back in the Winter semester, 1997.

Marc Glassman at Memorial University of Newfoundland - RateMyProfessors.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie love birds ..............


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, I am a teleprofessor. I received from 1500 to 5000 postings for each class I teach. Some postings are only a few sentences, and some would be two to three pages if printed out. All are on the discussion forum in our Desire to Learn (D2L) server. So, nothing to throw down the stairs. Everything has to be read with prompt replies. That is the reputation I have worked hard to establish since I first started to teach online courses back in the Winter semester, 1997.
> 
> Marc Glassman at Memorial University of Newfoundland - RateMyProfessors.com




Marc, I had no doubt you have different and better methods, my comments were a bit of tongue-in-cheek joking in case you didn't get that part. 

I guess I shouldn't joke about such a serious thing. 

And wow, that's a lot of postings to deal with.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, I had no doubt you have different and better methods, my comments were a bit of tongue-in-cheek joking in case you didn't get that part.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't joke about such a serious thing.
> 
> And wow, that's a lot of postings to deal with.


I had a prof who would give out random A, B and C grades just to see who complained. I was one of the few who complained when I received a C on a test that I knew I did quite well on. 

Yes, this is why I read postings on and off every day of the week, morning, noon and night. This way, I am not swamped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Outside in the rain with the doxies .......................


----------



## Dr.G.

One tired doxie pup .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a quick stop to put on the coffee pot and then it is back to bed for me to get some shuteye for my eye doc appointment in the city in the morning.

SAP is done for today and tomorrow as well. Today features a look back at Evel Knievel, a people are awesome video and an 'Illinois Mechanic Builds Upside-Down Car'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Good luck with your eye exam. Safe driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall have a traditional US Thanksgiving Day dinner in The Café Chez Marc this evening. All are welcome. This afternoon, we shall have a parade complete with floats going around The Shang. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting ro reread Steinbeck's "The Grapes of Wrath". An excellent book.


----------



## SINC

A stormy start to our day here and not one I am crazy about for driving. I have to have Ann in the city to the Lois Hole Hospital For Women by 9:00, drop her off for a follow-up check from her surgery there in February of last year. 

Then I have to go into the very heart of downtown (Jasper Avenue and 107 Street) for my appointment at the eye surgeon. Parking in the city is hard to find and very expensive as in $2 her hour with a three hour minimum. That appointment is for 9:50 and should take about an hour. then it is back across the core to the Lois Hole to pick up Ann and then home. If all goes well, we should be back by noon after leaving about an hour from now. 

This happens far too often to me when I have appointments in the city in winter. Last time it took me 2.5 hours to cover the 15 km one way. I hope that is not the case this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A stormy start to our day here and not one I am crazy about for driving. I have to have Ann in the city to the Lois Hole Hospital For Women by 9:00, drop her off for a follow-up check from her surgery there in February of last year.
> 
> Then I have to go into the very heart of downtown (Jasper Avenue and 107 Street) for my appointment at the eye surgeon. Parking in the city is hard to find and very expensive as in $2 her hour with a three hour minimum. That appointment is for 9:50 and should take about an hour. then it is back across the core to the Lois Hole to pick up Ann and then home. If all goes well, we should be back by noon after leaving about an hour from now.
> 
> This happens far too often to me when I have appointments in the city in winter. Last time it took me 2.5 hours to cover the 15 km one way. I hope that is not the case this morning.


Bon voyage et bon chance, mon ami. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## SINC

Well, back safe and sound, got in early due to so many cancellations from people who could not get there due to the storm. I am to have tear duct reconstructive surgery along with plastic surgery to remove skin from my lower eye lids and lift them due to drooping with age. This to take place in the Royal Alex Hospital early in the New Year. Recovery is about a month and he says I will look pretty scruffy for a couple weeks with black eyes and tiny cotton balls sewn into my lower lids to hold them in place while they heal. Both them and the stitches will come out about 10 days after the procedure.

As a duck would say, I canardly wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, back safe and sound, got in early due to so many cancellations from people who could not get there due to the storm. I am to have tear duct reconstructive surgery along with plastic surgery to remove skin from my lower eye lids and lift them due to drooping with age. This to take place in the Royal Alex Hospital early in the New Year. Recovery is about a month and he says I will look pretty scruffy for a couple weeks with black eyes and tiny cotton balls sewn into my lower lids to hold them in place while they heal. Both them and the stitches will come out about 10 days after the procedure.
> 
> As a duck would say, I canardly wait.


Good to hear that you are back safe and sound, Don. The surgery sounds complicated, but you shall look years younger after this procedure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Place your TGIF Breakfast orders now if you want to wake up to your selections.


----------



## SINC

Scrambled eggs, hash browns, whole wheat toast with a side of fresh fruit would be lovely, thanks Marc.


----------



## SINC

Went to bed at 7:30 and woke six hours later. SAP is up for the day with some great shots of a blue jay, a daily gif showing just how a knuckleball looks in slow mo for you baseball fans and buses that run on poop? Yes, they exist in the UK.

A wee bit early for coffee, so will leave that as a fresh pot is always better.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Scrambled eggs, hash browns, whole wheat toast with a side of fresh fruit would be lovely, thanks Marc.


Don, they shall be ready when you are up and about once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start the coffee brewing. TGIF Breakfast anyone???


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, they shall be ready when you are up and about once again.


Thanks Marc, but I am still up so really need the energy now. Perhaps then I can sleep, been reading for hours now.


----------



## SINC

Man we are just being buried. Our neighbour across the street took an hour to dig himself out to go to work this morning. Our van is buried and most parked cars wheel wells are full. This after I blew out the driveway and sidewalks twice yesterday and another 5 cm to come today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, but I am still up so really need the energy now. Perhaps then I can sleep, been reading for hours now.


OK ............... unless you are now back asleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Man we are just being buried. Our neighbour across the street took an hour to dig himself out to go to work this morning. Our van is buried and most parked cars wheel wells are full. This after I blew out the driveway and sidewalks twice yesterday and another 5 cm to come today.


Yikes, Don.  When will they plow the street? This is what I alway hated ...... I cleared out my driveway only to have the plows come up the road and dump a meter high mound of snow back into the front of my driveway.


----------



## eMacMan

A big stew in the dutch oven and the hatches battened down. After a day of freezing rain, we are expecting a major league wallop. Big system from the north and another from the south meeting right over our heads. Winds already howling in upslope with snowfalls in the two foot range predicted. Temps plummeting towards -20°C. And so begins another six months of winter.

Looks like a cozy evening in front of the fireplace is on tap.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> A big stew in the dutch oven and the hatches battened down. After a day of freezing rain, we are expecting a major league wallop. Big system from the north and another from the south meeting right over our heads. Winds already howling in upslope with snowfalls in the two foot range predicted. Temps plummeting towards -20°C. And so begins another six months of winter.
> 
> Looks like a cozy evening in front of the fireplace is on tap.


Yikes!!!  You folks are getting pounded as well, Bob. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming up on 4PM. With 0C temps outside, it might be a good time for some tea. Anyone interested? We could serve some Sonal Special if it would bring back Sonal to the Shang.


----------



## SINC

We will be lucky if they plough out the streets some time next week Marc. They only do that when there is a major snowfall and do it by neighbourhoods in rotation, It can take eight or nine days to get to our neighbourhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We will be lucky if they plough out the streets some time next week Marc. They only do that when there is a major snowfall and do it by neighbourhoods in rotation, It can take eight or nine days to get to our neighbourhood.


Next week?????  By now in St. John's our street would get about two passes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Edmonton, AB - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Don, with these temps, even the sun won't melt away all of your snow.


----------



## SINC

Marc, our snow is here to stay until March. No melting at all.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Marc, our snow is here to stay until March. No melting at all.


(Not so fond) memories of my (too many) days (= years) in Corner Brook, NF. The first snow usually for Halloween ... 
And as the locals would say ... "July will take care of it".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, our snow is here to stay until March. No melting at all.


 Well, guess you folks are getting a white Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> (Not so fond) memories of my (too many) days (= years) in Corner Brook, NF. The first snow usually for Halloween ...
> And as the locals would say ... "July will take care of it".


Yes, John, similar memories in St. John's as well. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. Coffee anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Surf's up ................... for a doxie pool party.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152462943627562


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, from a bitterly cold Alberta. Yes, a coffee would be a great start to the day indeed.

Today on SAP and interesting video, 'Schlieren Optics, a demonstration of an optical technique that allows us to see small changes in the index of refraction in air. Also polymer balls that are invisible in water, a unique fire walk and 'The 50 Hottest Cars Of The Past 100 Years'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Hot coffee coming right up. I hear you folks in the Edmonton area are under a cold weather alert. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Further South too. Two feet and -23°C. On the plus side no wind and it has stopped snowing. At least we weren't Buffaloed (this time).

Farmers Almanac is thumbing its nose at Global Warming and warning us to be prepared for the T-Rex of winters. 

If I had any place to store it I would be seriously shopping for a Tim Taylor signature snow blower.


----------



## pm-r

It seems to be cold and snowy everywhere, we even woke up to a thin white covering of snow and still -4C this morning at 10am.

Thank gosh for Marc's nice warm coffee just waiting for us to arise and awake - and help us wake up.


----------



## johnp

We Just came back in from a short break outside on the balcony. At 1C, a touch chilly for sitting!! We'll stay inside now until the sun comes around and hits us, then break #2 will/should feel a touch warmer!!

We skipped going to dim sum this morning ... it just was not worth taking a chance on the streets ... too much ice, and black ice around, and too many accidents being reported when we tuned into the early newscasts. We're happy with our decision ... drivers in Burnaby have had a tough go of it today, there has been a rash of both major and minor accidents due to weather and road conditions!!

I was out on foot early ... and did manage to stay upright, but it was not easy in many places to do so!!


----------



## johnp

Jean's paper mache (reindeer, pinata's), and other creations (gingerbread ornaments, tree skirt, and etc.) made it to their home on & about the Christmas tree at the Senior's Centre. Daughter sent us a picture ... thought you might enjoy a peak.


----------



## SINC

Very pretty John and good on Jean for both her talent and her obvious pride in sharing her work. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Further South too. Two feet and -23°C. On the plus side no wind and it has stopped snowing. At least we weren't Buffaloed (this time).
> 
> Farmers Almanac is thumbing its nose at Global Warming and warning us to be prepared for the T-Rex of winters.
> 
> If I had any place to store it I would be seriously shopping for a Tim Taylor signature snow blower.


Yes, Bob, a big snowblower is what is needed in parts of North America.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems to be cold and snowy everywhere, we even woke up to a thin white covering of snow and still -4C this morning at 10am.
> 
> Thank gosh for Marc's nice warm coffee just waiting for us to arise and awake - and help us wake up.


Glad to have been of service, Patrick. The sun just set here and it is a pleasant -2C evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Jean's paper mache (reindeer, pinata's), and other creations (gingerbread ornaments, tree skirt, and etc.) made it to their home on & about the Christmas tree at the Senior's Centre. Daughter sent us a picture ... thought you might enjoy a peak.





SINC said:


> Very pretty John and good on Jean for both her talent and her obvious pride in sharing her work. :clap:


I agree with Don, John. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Very pretty John and good on Jean for both her talent and her obvious pride in sharing her work. :clap:


A big thanks for that Don!! She has really been having lots of fun and enjoying it, and the seniors at the Centre have been adding their efforts. It's been a fun time for all!! 

She's now into preparing some table decorations for their Christmas party.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I agree with Don, John. :clap::clap::clap:


Thanks Marc ... she's 'doing', and so enjoying what it is she's doing and been able to contribute!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... she's 'doing', and so enjoying what it is she's doing and been able to contribute!!


Good to hear, John. Share a toast for me the next time the two of you are out on the balcony. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152489888027562

How do the doxies stand on the post????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice picture of Lunenburg harbor and the Bluenose II.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, went to bed at 7 and raring to go at 3 so SAP is up for today featuring a great video about a father and daughter in their kayak who were lifted out of the water by a humpback whale. An incredible experience to be sure. Also the Sunday Whatzit? which may be a wee bit too easy.

Coffee pot is on for early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. The Whatzit looks like bacon or corn flake burritos .......... which is not correct. I shall await Patrick's answer. What was the answer to the picture that stumped even him?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I don't recall Patrick ever being stumped. Perhaps he can enlighten both of us later today?

I suppose we should be cheering for Calgary today in the big Grey Cup game which begins at 4:00 our time. I guess that means you and Deborah can watch it at 7:00 and cheer on her Stampeders. Ann and I will watch it together as well. May the best team win.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I don't recall Patrick ever being stumped. Perhaps he can enlighten both of us later today?
> 
> I suppose we should be cheering for Calgary today in the big Grey Cup game which begins at 4:00 our time. I guess that means you and Deborah can watch it at 7:00 and cheer on her Stampeders. Ann and I will watch it together as well. May the best team win.


Deborah is already putting up the red and black for the Stampeders. I have a great deal of end of the semester grading to do, so I shall listen to the game in the background and just come to see the end or highlights of great plays.

What was the answer to the Whatzit from last week?


----------



## Dr.G.

Remembering Mark Twain. Born 179 years ago today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. The Whatzit looks like bacon or corn flake burritos .......... which is not correct. I shall await Patrick's answer. What was the answer to the picture that stumped even him?



I'll have a look at todays SAP a bit later, but I was "stumped" on what the actual *background* was that the magnified instant coffee granules were sitting on when the image was taken.

It was very even round stuff, and an off-white very pale yellow/tan color that has to be very small in comparison considering the image must have been taken at about 25x magnification.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I don't recall Patrick ever being stumped. Perhaps he can enlighten both of us later today?
> 
> I suppose we should be cheering for Calgary today in the big Grey Cup game which begins at 4:00 our time. I guess that means you and Deborah can watch it at 7:00 and cheer on her Stampeders. Ann and I will watch it together as well. May the best team win.



Hey, at least your apparent *enthusiasm* seems to be a lot more than ours, but I thought you were an avid football fan.

I guess we should do better but we're not much in the way of sports fans. At least certainly not of the seemingly slow games like football, baseball and haven't bothered with the hockey fight games for years. Gheese, they were going to change some of the rules about 30 years ago or more and still they keep talking about doing so. But I guess such talk sounds good and it's cheap - they must have caught the practice from the politicians.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, went to bed at 7 and raring to go at 3 so SAP is up for today featuring a great video about a father and daughter in their kayak who were lifted out of the water by a humpback whale. An incredible experience to be sure. Also the Sunday Whatzit? which may be a wee bit too easy.
> 
> Coffee pot is on for early risers.



Thanks for the coffee, and as for the Whatzit in todays SAP, I'd have to say a closeup of a stack of cigarettes with well cured coarse cut tobacco.

Now back to enjoy the rest of today's SAP!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the coffee, and as for the Whatzit in todays SAP, I'd have to say a closeup of a stack of cigarettes with well cured coarse cut tobacco.
> 
> Now back to enjoy the rest of today's SAP!!!


Interesting speculation, Patrick. You might just be correct. Still, I can't figure out the one before this that stumped you ............... must be something unknown to modern man.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting speculation, Patrick. You might just be correct. Still, I can't figure out the one before this that stumped you ............... must be something unknown to modern man.



Yeah, it bothers me that I can't figure out what the background stuff is in the instant coffee Whatzit.

I'll have to go back to the old SAP issue and have another try.

Anyone here with a suggestion??

Maybe I'll try and grab the Whatzit shot and post it here unless Don beats me to it. 

EDIT:
Ahhh… finally found it. Man Don, you are a busy fellow with all the SAP stuff you produce…


----------



## Dr.G.

Once again, a good speculation, Patrick, that might just be correct. You truly are the Whatzit Maven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. The Grey Cup game is getting interesting now. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well the game was closer than most thought it would be, but I suspected Hamilton would not be a pushover.

SAP is up with an interesting weird news bit on burglary in Florida that will cause you to chuckle, a gif that defies logic and 'How The Planets Got Their Names' for you star gazers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, it was closer than I expected as well. Still, it was a good game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am going to start some coffee brewing for the early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152386186593246

Did not expect this ending.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, when browsing this morning I came across this photo and thought of your stories about your dog. Was it Annie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is a Komondor and Annie Laurie was an Old English Sheepdog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moment in time: Dec. 1, 1955 -- Rosa Parks refuses to give up her seat on the bus 

Rosa Parks, the African-American civil rights activist, whose polite but adamant refusal to relinquish her ‘coloureds’ section seat so a standing white man could sit on a crowded Montgomery, Alabama city bus became an iconic moment in the civil rights movement and vaulted the quiet seamstress from anonymity to international recognition. Mrs. Parks was no accidental activist. She was already working for the NAACP. But her case and others, bus boycotts and marches, and courageous attempts by black children to attend all-white schools eventually swept away the vast repressive web of lawful Jim Crow segregation law. Fired from her job and unable to find work, Ms. Parks & her husband moved to Detroit two years after her arrest in Montgomery. On her death, a half-century after the iconic moment of quiet defiance, she became the first woman to lie in honour in the U.S. Capitol and the nations’ flags flew at half-staff. -- Paul Koring 

Rosa Parks refuses to give up her seat on the bus - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor is outside mowing his lawn this afternoon in 13C temps with lots of sunshine. I shall do my bit to add to this holding back of Winter with going up on a ladder to hang some Christmas decorations ............. in shorts and a tee shirt.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ....... I shall do my bit to add to this holding back of Winter with going up on a ladder to hang some Christmas decorations ............. in shorts and a tee shirt.


Good for you Marc ... be careful on the ladder, eh!!

We'll do our part by going out on the balcony soon (noon), and "pretending" we're not cold and enjoying it!!   It's currently above freezing out there, but not by much (approaching 2C). It's pretty, and the air's fresh!!

edit to update:
Went out just before noon, and did about 20 minutes. Crisp and cool .. looking forward to another go once the sun comes around and helps with the chill a little!! 

Making chili today ... a good sized bowl of such should help take the chill off later this afternoon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good for you Marc ... be careful on the ladder, eh!!
> 
> We'll do our part by going out on the balcony soon (noon), and "pretending" we're not cold and enjoying it!!   It's currently above freezing out there, but not by much (approaching 2C). It's pretty, and the air's fresh!!
> 
> edit to update:
> Went out just before noon, and did about 20 minutes. Crisp and cool .. looking forward to another go once the sun comes around and helps with the chill a little!!
> 
> Making chili today ... a good sized bowl of such should help take the chill off later this afternoon!!


Well, I did it. Deborah held the ladder and I was up three steps, which is the limit of my comfort level. We need to do a bit of trimming tomorrow, but the major part is done ............. and I did NOT fall.

A beautiful setting sun is forming in the western horizon. Deborah just went off to get a bottle of wine so we can sit on our back deck in 13C temps and enjoy the sunset ............. and a nice Merlot. The doxies can race about in the light of dusk.


----------



## Dr.G.

.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAJRBIHkQFs[/ame]


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I did it. Deborah held the ladder and I was up three steps, which is the limit of my comfort level. Deborah just went off to get a bottle of wine so we can sit on our back deck in 13C temps and enjoy the sunset ............. and a nice Merlot. The doxies can race about in the light of dusk.


... way to go!! And it sounds like the rest of the day will go as well!! Cheers!! :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> .
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAJRBIHkQFs



:clap: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Ann and I took Ely for her second grooming at age 7 months today. Instructions we got from Crystal was 'please don't make her look like a poodle. We sent here the pics at school and she loved it!

Here is what we had them do. She is now 21 pounds.


----------



## johnp

She's looking good Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine looking dog, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patty and Clover are becoming great friends ................ and lovers of Lunenburg sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Sadly, even though it is 10C, I am going to close the windows. Still, it was nice to let in some fresh air. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter Zwicker is a local photographer who took this picture of the Lunenburg Harbor.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Peter Zwicker is a local photographer who took this picture of the Lunenburg Harbor.


That is a pretty shot Marc. What are those 'strings' of lights that protrude upwards in several locations in the picture?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just dropped by for an early morning coffee as I have finished SAP for today. A unique electric train in our video today that is the world's smallest and simplest 'train'. If you use Facebook Messenger, beware. See why in WEBBITS today. I refuse to download it for this reason on any of my Mac devices. 

Don't miss our smile of the day called 'Puddle Fishing', it will make your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is a pretty shot Marc. What are those 'strings' of lights that protrude upwards in several locations in the picture?


Don, on Sunday evening there was the Lighting of the Boats. The put up Christmas light along the mast lines of the Bluenose II et al in the Lunenburg Harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## SINC

The things I don't run into when researching material for SAP 101.

Marc, here is a site that you should be very interested in which may give you a different perspective on your favourite team. 

BASEBALL HEAVENBASEBALL HEAVEN: Home of the San Francisco Giants!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The things I don't run into when researching material for SAP 101.
> 
> Marc, here is a site that you should be very interested in which may give you a different perspective on your favourite team.
> 
> BASEBALL HEAVENBASEBALL HEAVEN: Home of the San Francisco Giants!


Wow, thanks, Don. It is such a nice ball park. I was there once ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II steering system fixed after months of delays - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Finally ...............................


----------



## Dr.G.

Once again I say ............... finally!!!!!!!!!!!!

‘Works wonderfully...everybody's very pleased' — Bluenose II official lauds steering system | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152396054162562

Gotta love a child's laughter .................. and doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152396054162562
> 
> Gotta love a child's laughter .................. and doxies.


Nice find, Marc, I 'borrowed it for SAP'.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just finished up SAP for the day and it is one you should not miss. Today's lead picture will give you pause to think, or at least I hope it does.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice find, Marc, I 'borrowed it for SAP'.


Good to know, Don. SAP needs more and more doxie video clips and pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just finished up SAP for the day and it is one you should not miss. Today's lead picture will give you pause to think, or at least I hope it does.


"I hope this picture spoke to you too, gentle readers." It did, mon ami. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

The World's Largest Artistic (Rain)Water Mosaic was also fascinating, Don .............. as was How a Key Works. 

Great SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Is Your Dog Really Listening To You?" Not if you are one of our doxies ............... unless you say the magic word ............. "Cookie".


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we should have a Whatzit for The Shang ............. might bring some of the regulars back here.

Here is an interesting picture, but it is not a close up.


----------



## SINC

That is a good one Marc, I will look into if I might be able to use that one as well on SAP, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is a good one Marc, I will look into if I might be able to use that one as well on SAP, thanks for the heads up.


So you received my PM around the copyright issue?


----------



## Rps

Hello all. Cold here today, but sunny. Finally got some free time to drop in and say hello. How is everyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all. Cold here today, but sunny. Finally got some free time to drop in and say hello. How is everyone?


Evening, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?

Going to Winter in Georgia?


----------



## Dr.G.

It Might Be The Most Mind-Boggling Photograph Humanity Has Ever Taken

I always wanted to be an astronomer.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So you received my PM around the copyright issue?


I did indeed and am working on it now.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It Might Be The Most Mind-Boggling Photograph Humanity Has Ever Taken
> 
> I always wanted to be an astronomer.


Great pic Marc. One of the main plastic supports on the tripod that holds my large Antares telescope has broken and I have tried twice to glue it to no avail. I bought a new kind of glue specially for the job today and may soon have the big one to use again. For the past year or so, I have been using my smaller Polaris backup telescope.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did indeed and am working on it now.


Good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Great pic Marc. One of the main plastic supports on the tripod that holds my large Antares telescope has broken and I have tried twice to glue it to no avail. I bought a new kind of glue specially for the job today and may soon have the big one to use again. For the past year or so, I have been using my smaller Polaris backup telescope.


Can't wait to get my telescope out again this spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, just finished up SAP for the day and it is one you should not miss. Today's lead picture will give you pause to think, or at least I hope it does.



Thanks for the photo of the Syrian boy Don, I have shared it with my Facebook family and friends and that produced many likes and favourable comments and it was just so moving.

And so was your comment:
_"How very fortunate we are to live where we do and enjoy not only the freedoms we have, but the bounty we are all blessed with, especially at this time of year."_

So true!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the photo of the Syrian boy Don, I have shared it with my Facebook family and friends and that produced many likes and favourable comments and it was just so moving.
> 
> And so was your comment:
> _"How very fortunate we are to live where we do and enjoy not only the freedoms we have, but the bounty we are all blessed with, especially at this time of year."_
> 
> So true!!


I fully agree, Patrick. What a shocking yet touching picture. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit of celebratory coffee this morning ............. Deborah and I were able to get a local doctor. We had gotten a family doctor that would take new patients .......... but he was an hour away just south of Halifax. Then, a neighbor, who is also a doctor (but does not take friends or neighbors as patients), spoke to a friend of his (also a doctor) and arranged for us to be his patients. This doctor is only a three minute drive from our home, and in good weather we can even walk to his office. So, the coffee and tea are on me this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Any special orders for breakfast?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that is great news about finding a doctor! I hope we have the same good luck when our family doctor of 26 years retires early in the new year.

I though it might be you on SAP this morning about 20 minutes ago but it was not up yet. I noticed 'Halifax' as I was uploading the files. It is up now with some shots of the flora and fauna of Portugal, a video entitled 'Mary Did You Know' to put you in the Christmas spirit and 'Homemade Marinara Sauce Is Easy To Make' for you spaghetti lovers.

Now to get to work on tomorrow's edition.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Any special orders for breakfast?


Well, tomorrow's edition is also now done and again I see Halifax on the globe. If it is not you Marc, it will be our son in Lower Sackville.

I am now ready for breakfast and a couple of sunny side up eggs with two breakfast sausage, toast and coffee would be great thanks. Maybe just a dab of HP sauce for those sausages.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that is great news about finding a doctor! I hope we have the same good luck when our family doctor of 26 years retires early in the new year.
> 
> I though it might be you on SAP this morning about 20 minutes ago but it was not up yet. I noticed 'Halifax' as I was uploading the files. It is up now with some shots of the flora and fauna of Portugal, a video entitled 'Mary Did You Know' to put you in the Christmas spirit and 'Homemade Marinara Sauce Is Easy To Make' for you spaghetti lovers.
> 
> Now to get to work on tomorrow's edition.


Thanks, Don. Yes, it is good to have a family doctor in town. 

Yes, I was on SAP catching up on the archives. I have the end of the semester grading to do for another week, and then things settle down.

Strange color GIF this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, tomorrow's edition is also now done and again I see Halifax on the globe. If it is not you Marc, it will be our son in Lower Sackville.
> 
> I am now ready for breakfast and a couple of sunny side up eggs with two breakfast sausage, toast and coffee would be great thanks. Maybe just a dab of HP sauce for those sausages.


No, it was me again, checking out today's SAP. As I said, a strange and mesmerizing GIF this morning.

Breakfast coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Once again, things are slow here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all ............. I hope ............ at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for TGIF Breakfast, but fresh coffee is currently brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152780667941066

Deborah wants a light show like this for our house next year. Right....................... when doxies fly.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200364102043902

Or, she wants to try this with our doxies herding sheep. Right ..........................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Had a great sleep and feel very refreshed this morning. SAP is done for both today and tomorrow as well.

Today a chuckle about the confessional box, a video about living in tree houses and the cutest darn daily gif!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Had a great sleep and feel very refreshed this morning. SAP is done for both today and tomorrow as well.
> 
> Today a chuckle about the confessional box, a video about living in tree houses and the cutest darn daily gif!


Wrong side!?!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I am in SAP now, and I did not see this as an item of local interest. 

https://www.facebook.com/929theBULL...171871.359093871871/10152543477016872/?type=1


----------



## SINC

Marc, my son sent me that same pic, but to be honest, I just don't see anything funny about it. What am I missing?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, my son sent me that same pic, but to be honest, I just don't see anything funny about it. What am I missing?


Don, I don't know the current situation with the Oilers' coach this year, but I do know that they have the worst record in the entire NHL this season (so far). So, the joke is that Mr. Bean, who is a real bumbler and goof, could do no worse as their coach. I, for one, thought that the pic was funny, but a bit insulting to the team and the coach. The team is trying their best to win and the coach has only limited control over how well they play when they are on the ice. I just thought that since it was an Edmonton story, it might elicit some response on SAP.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Ah, I see, not being a hockey fan it did not mean much to me. Other problem is that it is all over TV, Twitter, Facebook here, so redundant to use on SAP. It was made by a local radio station who posted it to Twitter and Facebook. Even the TV news picked it up last night and again this morning. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, I see, not being a hockey fan it did not mean much to me. Other problem is that it is all over TV, Twitter, Facebook here, so redundant to use on SAP. It was made by a local radio station who posted it to Twitter and Facebook. Even the TV news picked it up last night and again this morning. Thanks for the thought though.


True. Sadly, I recall the Oilers of the 80s when they were winning Stanley Cup after Stanley Cup year after year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. There is a nice nearly full moon casting shadows outside in the garden. I am going to take a cup of coffee outside to see if I can spot any deer in the garden. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got SAP online with a look at the holiday decorations at the Alberta Legislature, see what elastics will do to a watermelon and the rising cost of the 12 days of Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just got SAP online with a look at the holiday decorations at the Alberta Legislature, see what elastics will do to a watermelon and the rising cost of the 12 days of Christmas.


Morning, Don. That Archaeopteryx Demo-Clip was amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mthuKmagC-E&feature=share

Nice shots of St. John's, NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

At 9:06 a.m. on Dec. 6, 1917 Halifax was devastated by the largest man-made explosion the world had ever seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Went out to a great concert here in Lunenburg, and then over to a friend's house for some wind. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Somehow that doesn't sound like the best visit to have at your friend's house - _"...then over to a friend's house for some wind."_


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Somehow that doesn't sound like the best visit to have at your friend's house - _"...then over to a friend's house for some wind."_


You say wine .......... I say wind ............. it tastes the same. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

I could wind up this conversation gents, but I shall not. 

Morning Marc, a busy day on SAP with a new Whatzit?, a yummy sandwich and a video that will knock your socks off this morning. With tomorrow's issue done too, I could sure use one of those coffees about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I could wind up this conversation gents, but I shall not.
> 
> Morning Marc, a busy day on SAP with a new Whatzit?, a yummy sandwich and a video that will knock your socks off this morning. With tomorrow's issue done too, I could sure use one of those coffees about now.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Care for some brunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Running Brave" about the classic run of Bill Mills is actually a very good movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Re the Whatzit, I shall await Patrick's correct answer. However, this looks like the line that runs from the toilet handle to the floatation device ....... which I am forever fixing.


----------



## SINC

Did you watch the video?


----------



## SINC

Marc will like this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc will like this one.


Sweet .............. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did you watch the video?


Yes, but I had seen that one before, Don. That balance beam recover was also amazing on an individual level.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Re the Whatzit, I shall await Patrick's correct answer. However, this looks like the line that runs from the toilet handle to the floatation device ....... which I am forever fixing.


Sorry Marc, but that is not even close.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry Marc, but that is not even close.


Well, as I said, we need to wait for the Whatzit Maven, Patrick. He will know the correct answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry Marc, but that is not even close.


Gordie's guess of a heating element seems close to being possibly correct. Still, we should wait for Patrick to give us the correct answer.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> You say wine .......... I say wind ............. it tastes the same. :yikes:



Whatever Marc, both work I guess but I'd say that a nice bit of *wind* is certainly a good way to *wind* up the nice evening out.  


Man, I feel sorry for those trying to learn and understand the English language!!


----------



## pm-r

Nice coffee waiting for me again this morning thanks.

Slept in and had a good nights sleep and will get to SAP in a bit. I got some sort of bug yesterday and ended up feeling lousy and an abnormal temperature.

I think the flu shot helps keep any such infection to a milder state. Anyway, I'm feeling much better this morning thank goodness.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Whatever Marc, both work I guess but I'd say that a nice bit of *wind* is certainly a good way to *wind* up the nice evening out.
> 
> 
> Man, I feel sorry for those trying to learn and understand the English language!!


Yes, Patrick, there are so many words in the English language that are pronounced differently depending upon the context of the sentence.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice coffee waiting for me again this morning thanks.
> 
> Slept in and had a good nights sleep and will get to SAP in a bit. I got some sort of bug yesterday and ended up feeling lousy and an abnormal temperature.
> 
> I think the flu shot helps keep any such infection to a milder state. Anyway, I'm feeling much better this morning thank goodness.


Good to hear, Patrick. I hear that this year's flu shot was not on the mark with the main flu strain. Last year, they were right on but this year a new strain seems to be the main strain out there. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, as I said, we need to wait for the Whatzit Maven, Patrick. He will know the correct answer.



Well, I'll have to say it's a magnification of a incandescent light bulb filament.

And with the help of Google, to be precise, it's the "_Filament of a 200-watt incandescent lightbulb highly magnified_."
Incandescent light bulb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The amazing thing to me is that the "coiled coil" of such a filament is actually made from a tungsten wire that was originally about 60cm - 80cm in length for such a bulb.

Even more amazing is how they are made and can be bought for such a cheap price considering the process:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BylLOWRojyY[/ame]

Actually yesterday I was wondering how on earth they make the tiny mini 2.5v - 3.5v Christmas bulbs I was replacing on some of our outside stings. I'll have to check, and their filaments are just so tiny. Maybe they're made by small elves… but they'd still need to use robot machinery...???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, I'll have to say it's a magnification of a incandescent light bulb filament.
> 
> And with the help of Google, to be precise, it's the "_Filament of a 200-watt incandescent lightbulb highly magnified_."
> Incandescent light bulb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The amazing thing to me is that the "coiled coil" of such a filament is actually made from a tungsten wire that was originally about 60cm - 80cm in length for such a bulb.
> 
> Even more amazing is how they are made and can be bought for such a cheap price considering the process:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BylLOWRojyY
> 
> Actually yesterday I was wondering how on earth they make the tiny mini 2.5v - 3.5v Christmas bulbs I was replacing on some of our outside stings. I'll have to check, and their filaments are just so tiny. Maybe they're made by small elves… but they'd still need to use robot machinery...???


Once again, seems as if we have a winner ............... and Whatzit maven. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a wee bit early for breakfast, but the coffee is on for any early bird. SAP is up with Marc's favourite JFL gang faking a satellite crashing into a car. Now to get tomorrow's issue in the can and then back to bed for a while.

I am off to Lloydminster in the morning on a Christmas beer run to pick up some good old Saskatchewan suds that cannot be bought here. Should be an interesting day as I have lunch with an old friend from the 80s in Fort McMurray now living in Lloyd. Wanna bet we play a little remember when?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a wee bit early for breakfast, but the coffee is on for any early bird. SAP is up with Marc's favourite JFL gang faking a satellite crashing into a car. Now to get tomorrow's issue in the can and then back to bed for a while.
> 
> I am off to Lloydminster in the morning on a Christmas beer run to pick up some good old Saskatchewan suds that cannot be bought here. Should be an interesting day as I have lunch with an old friend from the 80s in Fort McMurray now living in Lloyd. Wanna bet we play a little remember when?


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading. Finals are coming in slowly but they are due today, so the end is in sight.

Good luck with your beer run.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the Weather Network is reporting Spring-like weather heading into your area in the next day or so. Say good-bye to your snow. No need for the snow plows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Left for Lloydminster at 9 yesterday and got home at 5. Really treacherous roads for the last 100 km into and back our of Lloyd with terrible ice fog and very slippery.

SAP is up for today with local Christmas lights, an old time cartoon called Santa's Surprise and 'Want To Perk Up Your Love Life? Put Away That Phone'.

Now it is time to get to work on tomorrow's version of SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good to hear that you are home safe and sound. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall be grading throughout the day, so the coffee will be plentiful and strong.


----------



## Dr.G.

The 100 Greatest Quotes by Mark Twain - MagicalQuote

Good old Mark Twain.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are heading into wet week but one with no minus temps. I can deal with that. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas. Only Deborah and the doxies are hoping for snow.


Lunenburg, NS - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9QLn7gM-hY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN7LW0Y00kE

With apologies to Bing Crosby and Dean Martin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winter in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is busy decking the halls and dressing up the doxies. Clover is guarding Santa's cookies.


----------



## pm-r

I like the Clover and Charlie Brown shots.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I like the Clover and Charlie Brown shots.


Merci, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Heavy rain is coming overnight and getting doxies out the door in the morning should prove difficult. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, the late night, or is it early morning coffee pot is brewing for late/early folks today.

SAP is online with pictures of Christmas cacti that look like ours in the basement window. Also a video to show you hoe to make the very simple but delicious dis, 'Real Spaghetti Carbonara'. Toss in '14 Holiday Health Hazards To Avoid' and the day is complete.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. For the past half hour I have been trying to get the doxies outside in pouring rain and strong winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still raining ............. and the doxies are still resisting going outside unless forced to do so.


----------



## johnp

Even some of our kitchen cooking things get decorated for the holidays!!


----------



## SINC

John, that reminds me of our house. I am surprised every day when I look closely there is some minor little thing that has been added to for the season. Got in the shower this morning before my doctors appointment. Stepped out on a new Christmas bath mat that was not there when I stepped in. Damn she is sneaky.

FWIW, doc said my BP was the best he has seen it at 118 on 68.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Even some of our kitchen cooking things get decorated for the holidays!!


Nice!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> John, that reminds me of our house. I am surprised every day when I look closely there is some minor little thing that has been added to for the season. Got in the shower this morning before my doctors appointment. Stepped out on a new Christmas bath mat that was not there when I stepped in. Damn she is sneaky.
> 
> FWIW, doc said my BP was the best he has seen it at 118 on 68.


Great BP numbers, Don. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## SINC

:yawn::yawn:

One of those very rare nights when I cannot sleep. Can't even work on SAP til after midnight or the auto date would be wrong. Just took a couple of melatonin to see if that helps. If SAP is not online early tomorrow, you'll know why.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> :yawn::yawn:
> 
> One of those very rare nights when I cannot sleep. Can't even work on SAP til after midnight or the auto date would be wrong. Just took a couple of melatonin to see if that helps. If SAP is not online early tomorrow, you'll know why.


We shall await the new SAP Don when you rise and shine. :yawn:

’Twas the nightmare before Christmas . . . 

Amen ............. every year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It finally stopped raining so it is time to rise and shine here in Lunenburg and get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We shall await the new SAP Don when you rise and shine. :yawn:
> 
> ’Twas the nightmare before Christmas . . .
> 
> Amen ............. every year.


Well, maybe not for a while this morning Marc. SAP will not load, nor will it allow me to upload today. Been trying for over an hour and a half with no success. Hostgator appears to be having issues as all other sites work just fine. I have a trouble request in with them but am on a 30 minute delay for a live chat session with tech support. That tells me there are lots of people with the same issue, so now all I can do it wait for them to solve the problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, maybe not for a while this morning Marc. SAP will not load, nor will it allow me to upload today. Been trying for over an hour and a half with no success. Hostgator appears to be having issues as all other sites work just fine. I have a trouble request in with them but am on a 30 minute delay for a live chat session with tech support. That tells me there are lots of people with the same issue, so now all I can do it wait for them to solve the problem.


Sorry to hear this, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ................

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wg_n9rniKg


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don.


Still no joy, chat assistance guy could not fix the issue. He turned it over to admin with a ticket marked urgent, so all I can do now is wait. Three hours and counting . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still no joy, chat assistance guy could not fix the issue. He turned it over to admin with a ticket marked urgent, so all I can do now is wait. Three hours and counting . . .


 Sorry to hear this news, Don. Still, there are always the archives to go through for repeat viewings. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did your son experience any flooding? I hear that his part of NS got hit hard with some homes flooded.


----------



## SINC

Not that I know of Marc, but I have not heard from him yet today.


----------



## SINC

What is this that I see? My goodness, it is a street cleaning crew taking away the snow from the big storm that hit us exactly two weeks ago today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> What is this that I see? My goodness, it is a street cleaning crew taking away the snow from the big storm that hit us exactly two weeks ago today.



Good grief Don!! You'll have to take it easy with such a sight so that you don't get a heart attack from the shock!!  Take care and just relax.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> What is this that I see? My goodness, it is a street cleaning crew taking away the snow from the big storm that hit us exactly two weeks ago today.


We did quite a bit better, crews were by in three days. The big Chinook Crew has been doing a tremendous follow-up. We are now down to an inch or so of icy slush on the side streets, main streets are very dry.

Just hope it does not freeze before the rest of the slush evaporates.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not that I know of Marc, but I have not heard from him yet today.


The area around his community in NS got hit as hard as Lunenburg with nearly 4 inches of rain, but it seemed to have flooded certain areas in and around the Greater Halifax Regional Metro Zone ............... or whatever they are calling it now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What is this that I see? My goodness, it is a street cleaning crew taking away the snow from the big storm that hit us exactly two weeks ago today.


XX) :clap:


----------



## johnp

Crafting can look a little cluttered at times!! Jean making some small, Christmas tree table decorations .. for the Christmas party at the Seniors Centre next week. And a sample of some (of the 14) finished products that went to the Centre a few days ago ... daughter called this morning, needed 3 more!! Fun work for Jean.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief Don!! You'll have to take it easy with such a sight so that you don't get a heart attack from the shock!!  Take care and just relax.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We did quite a bit better, crews were by in three days. The big Chinook Crew has been doing a tremendous follow-up. We are now down to an inch or so of icy slush on the side streets, main streets are very dry.
> 
> Just hope it does not freeze before the rest of the slush evaporates.


Bonne chance, mon ami.

So, Bob, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Crafting can look a little cluttered at times!! Jean making some small, Christmas tree table decorations .. for the Christmas party at the Seniors Centre next week. And a sample of some (of the 14) finished products that went to the Centre a few days ago ... daughter called this morning, needed 3 more!! Fun work for Jean.


John, Jean is a true artist. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, Jean is a true artist. :clap::clap::clap:


Thanks Marc ... she's sure been having a lot of fun this year with all this involvement. And the folks (volunteers and seniors) at the Centre have sure appreciated her efforts. Their Christmas party is slated for next week ... we'll hear all about it via the daughter when we get together after the event.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Still no joy, chat assistance guy could not fix the issue. He turned it over to admin with a ticket marked urgent, so all I can do now is wait. Three hours and counting . . .



Yeah!! It's up and available. 

The delay gave me a good excuse to get the stand on the Christmas tree we picked up the other day during a nice sunny break.

My wife wants it up in prep for those coming to help decorate it in a few days, so up it goes.

As if I had a choice… hmmmm…. ???????


----------



## SINC

Still not working and have yet to hear from Hostgator. Never had an issue before. When it finally uploaded it took 47 minutes. It normally takes 90 seconds. All symptoms on both the MBP and the Mini, so it has to be them as all other sites are normal. Guy on live chat apologized, said he could not fix it, passed it on to admin. Nothing heard from them in seven hours now.


----------



## johnp

Don .... it's up and available here ... I checked quite a while ago, and again just now ... and it's there and "mesmerizing", eh!!


----------



## johnp

Don .... I'm not a big fan of cold, but sure enjoyed seeing this picture on your site the other day. For me, it's a quite amazing statement of some winter colours!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Don .... it's up and available here ... I checked quite a while ago, and again just now ... and it's there and "mesmerizing", eh!!



Entertaining and interesting stuff as usual but I thought the "_Meet the man who has no TV, mobile phone or heating - because he is allergic to ELECTRICITY_' one was a bit strange - and some lame action. Why don't those "responsible" just ship him off to some warmer isolated shack somewhere in the warm south?? Or is he allergic to salt air as well…???


----------



## SINC

Picking WEBBITS is a tough job some days. I try to make a mix of the weird, the wonderful, the oddball and real life. If it provokes thought, as it did in your case, it fills my intent. I do get help from people who send me ideas, notably from Camán who many here will know from his now infrequent visits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Don .... I'm not a big fan of cold, but sure enjoyed seeing this picture on your site the other day. For me, it's a quite amazing statement of some winter colours!!


Glad to know you also enjoy things I dig out, John. Thanks for saying so, it gives me cause to carry on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early this morning to start the TGIF coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. 

A much better morning for me as SAP uploaded in 63 seconds and all is back to normal. Today features a video about a dog getting a bath, something you would have no interest in.  Also please read the item titled, 'I wish you enough'. There are also lots of pics of 'Mind-Boggling Optical Illusion Graffiti'.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early this morning to start the TGIF coffee brewing.



Wow!! Your east coast areas seem to be pretty thick fog when I looked just now…

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee.
> 
> A much better morning for me as SAP uploaded in 63 seconds and all is back to normal. Today features a video about a dog getting a bath, something you would have no interest in.  Also please read the item titled, 'I wish you enough'. There are also lots of pics of 'Mind-Boggling Optical Illusion Graffiti'.


Afternoon, Don. I would take a video of us giving the doxies a bath in the kitchen sink, but it takes both of us to hold them in the sink.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow!! Your east coast areas seem to be pretty thick fog when I looked just now…
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
> Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador


Yes, it has been very foggy today, Patrick. Still, with 10C temps right now, and no wind, it is actually a balmy afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

John, 

I love the Christmas Trees that Jean made. Can she make one about 6 feet tall?
With room for gifts underneath?


----------



## SINC

Ya know John, I think Kim just might be serious! Nice to see you back Kim, Merry Christmas and all the best in the new year.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> John,
> 
> I love the Christmas Trees that Jean made. Can she make one about 6 feet tall?
> With room for gifts underneath?


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> John,
> 
> I love the Christmas Trees that Jean made. Can she make one about 6 feet tall?
> With room for gifts underneath?


Merry Christmas, Kim. If Jean makes that tree, I shall supply some of the gifts underneath the tree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The sky is still dark, but there is a beautiful half moon and Venus in the southeastern sky to guide my way while walking the doxies. Anyone for coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great right now, thanks. Today on SAP, a video of a dog that puts on a great show at a football game half time, picking on us Scots and '100-Year-Old Math Teacher Still Going Strong at Brooklyn Elementary School' in WEBBITS.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> John,
> 
> I love the Christmas Trees that Jean made. Can she make one about 6 feet tall?
> With room for gifts underneath?


Thanks Kim ... maybe next year, Jean's out of the Christmas tree crafting now -- 17 trees, each with a skirt to sit on, and a star for its top. A lot of work, but she enjoyed it, and they will brighten the table settings at the party for the seniors next Tuesday.

Cheers!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Merry Christmas, Kim. If Jean makes that tree, I shall supply some of the gifts underneath the tree.


Nice looking gifts Marc ... they would definitely look good under such a tree!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great right now, thanks. Today on SAP, a video of a dog that puts on a great show at a football game half time, picking on us Scots and '100-Year-Old Math Teacher Still Going Strong at Brooklyn Elementary School' in WEBBITS.


Don, talk about biting the nose that feeds you ..............  Great Frisbee/dog clip.

Amazing math teacher .............


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Nice looking gifts Marc ... they would definitely look good under such a tree!!


True ............. :love2:


----------



## johnp

johnp said:


> Thanks Kim ... maybe next year, Jean's out of the Christmas tree crafting now -- 17 trees, each with a skirt to sit on, and a star for its top. A lot of work, but she enjoyed it, and they will brighten the table settings at the party for the seniors next Tuesday. Cheers!!


... here's one that did not get away ... and has been moved to pose for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Project For Awesome 2014 Stella's Circle :: Project For Awesome 2014

Should you want to share an early Hanukkah or Christmas gift with a fine organization, cast your vote for Stella's Circle. All browsers are different, so you may vote more than once. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but there is freshly brewed coffee ready for the early risers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, appreciate the coffee. Today on SAP, a Christmas ad in our video based on a true even from 100 years ago, our daily gif of an unusual guy trying surfing and a look at the best of 2014's crop circles.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, appreciate the coffee. Today on SAP, a Christmas ad in our video based on a true even from 100 years ago, our daily gif of an unusual guy trying surfing and a look at the best of 2014's crop circles.


Morning, Don. I have seen the Christmas Truce clip a few times, but it is still an amazing event to think actually happened at various spots along the front line in WWI.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, are those dental reamers for root canal work in the Whatzit pic?


----------



## SINC

Indeed they are Marc, good job!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed they are Marc, good job!


Hate to admit it but I had a root canal done and almost freaked out when the dentist brought those out ................... implements of torture is what I called them at the time. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153003404704073

Some good news re the police.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for that Marc, it led me to a surprise held for secret Santa himself and I got the video for SAP over the Christmas season.


----------



## johnp

Some Christmas viewing via dvd recently .. nothing new, just some favourites.

- for music: Andrea Bocelli/David Foster "My Christmas" - a personal favourite of ours, we've watched it at least two times before each Christmas since buying it a few years ago. So well done!!!!!! :clap::clap::clap: 
- for nostalgia: "A Christmas Story". "You'll shoot your eye out" ... et al. 
- for the fun of it: "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation". It always seems to "hit the spot" a little!!  :lmao:

One more viewing of the Andrea Bocelli Christmas special is in order ... the others can can be put away for next year.


----------



## SINC

John, who doesn't love National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation? Our family giggles through it every year, some years twice.

I was saving this for SAP, but will share it here and use it there later. Latest toy spawned from National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> John, who doesn't love National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation? Our family giggles through it every year, some years twice.
> 
> I was saving this for SAP, but will share it here and use it there later. Latest toy spawned from National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation!


Good one Don!!!


----------



## pm-r

:lmao: :lmao: 

At least it's not Ken emptying the holding tank!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for that Marc, it led me to a surprise held for secret Santa himself and I got the video for SAP over the Christmas season.


Good to know, Don. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Some Christmas viewing via dvd recently .. nothing new, just some favourites.
> 
> - for music: Andrea Bocelli/David Foster "My Christmas" - a personal favourite of ours, we've watched it at least two times before each Christmas since buying it a few years ago. So well done!!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:
> - for nostalgia: "A Christmas Story". "You'll shoot your eye out" ... et al.
> - for the fun of it: "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation". It always seems to "hit the spot" a little!!  :lmao:
> 
> One more viewing of the Andrea Bocelli Christmas special is in order ... the others can can be put away for next year.


 "A Christmas Story". "You'll shoot your eye out. :lmao::clap::lmao: Loved that movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a well decorated home near our neighbourhood in the city, a video musical about a holiday Christmas dinner party and '15 Things You Didn't Know About Reindeer'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure a coffe would be great now that I am finished working for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure a coffe would be great now that I am finished working for today.


Coming right up, Don. How many others guessed the Whatzit pic on SAP the other day? I assume that folks email you with their guesses.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Optimism is the faith that leads to achievement. Nothing can be done without hope and confidence." - Helen Keller


----------



## johnp

Morning Marc, SINC, et al. Would enjoy a mug of your great coffee Marc .. with it being my birthday, could you put a shot of rum in it? It would be a nice way to kick off the day!! Thanks!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Don. How many others guessed the Whatzit pic on SAP the other day? I assume that folks email you with their guesses.


Not a single one Marc, first time that has happened. I guess it was too difficult.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Morning Marc, SINC, et al. Would enjoy a mug of your great coffee Marc .. with it being my birthday, could you put a shot of rum in it? It would be a nice way to kick off the day!! Thanks!!


A shot of Lemon Hart will be hoisted in your honour later today John!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> A shot of Lemon Hart will be hoisted in your honour later today John!


Thanks Don!! Suspect (know!!) we'll be doing some of the same here this afternoon!!


----------



## johnp

Staying in this eve ... the ladies had me out for my birthday dinner Sunday. The restaurant of my choice is closed on Mondays, so we had to do it a day early. We enjoyed a fine spread of Japanese sushi, and the like. Jean and I will do a 'down-home' meal today -- I'll prepare pork hocks, and Jean will fix dumplings to go with them, plus, a raisin/apple pie. Along with some cheer in the afternoon, I think we'll do it up just fine.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Don. How many others guessed the Whatzit pic on SAP the other day? I assume that folks email you with their guesses.





SINC said:


> Not a single one Marc, first time that has happened. I guess it was too difficult.



Not too much point when Whatzit maven Marc had already posted the answer which was confirmed on the Shang. 

Well done Marc. And saved me posting.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning Marc, SINC, et al. Would enjoy a mug of your great coffee Marc .. with it being my birthday, could you put a shot of rum in it? It would be a nice way to kick off the day!! Thanks!!


Happy Birthday, John. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not a single one Marc, first time that has happened. I guess it was too difficult.


Not difficult if you have had a root canal ............... and nearly passed out at the sight of those instruments. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not too much point when Whatzit maven Marc had already posted the answer which was confirmed on the Shang.
> 
> Well done Marc. And saved me posting.


Patrick, I got the chills once again when I saw that pic of those "instruments of torture".


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee brewing. Any requests for breakfast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the "Hallelujah Christmas Version" by Cloverton seems to have been removed.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the "Hallelujah Christmas Version" by Cloverton seems to have been removed.


You saw the proof version of SAP, Marc. When I upload it, there are always glitches that have to be corrected just like that version of the video being removed. It was fixed a few short minutes later, as was one link that had died.

Since I do the work of the current day the day before, stuff happens in that 24 hour period, thus my need to proof it the minute is is up. It is amazing how many people catch me before I can even get things corrected.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP as noted by Marc, a version of Hallelujah so good it will give you chills, a gif of a guy who can really shoot a puck and a collection of car videos from the Antique Automobile Club Of America that are great fodder for anyone who loves both cars and humour.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> you saw the proof version of sap, marc. When i upload it, there are always glitches that have to be corrected just like that version of the video being removed. It was fixed a few short minutes later, as was one link that had died.
> 
> Since i do the work of the current day the day before, stuff happens in that 24 hour period, thus my need to proof it the minute is is up. It is amazing how many people catch me before i can even get things corrected. :d


ok


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> ok


ehMac is doing some weird things lately with quotes lately. Notice the difference in the quote you posted above and the same post when I quote it. Makes one wonder how caps drop to lower case and smilies change as well.



SINC said:


> You saw the proof version of SAP, Marc. When I upload it, there are always glitches that have to be corrected just like that version of the video being removed. It was fixed a few short minutes later, as was one link that had died.
> 
> Since I do the work of the current day the day before, stuff happens in that 24 hour period, thus my need to proof it the minute is is up. It is amazing how many people catch me before I can even get things corrected.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Oops ..................



Well, at least all the correct letters were there but no directions for the proper order I guess. But one never knows, maybe the Allen Park Public School was having some morals learning breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> ehMac is doing some weird things lately with quotes lately. Notice the difference in the quote you posted above and the same post when I quote it. Makes one wonder how caps drop to lower case and smilies change as well.


Yes, I noticed that as well, Don. I typed in "OK" in caps and it was changed to lower case.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, at least all the correct letters were there but no directions for the proper order I guess. But one never knows, maybe the Allen Park Public School was having some morals learning breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine to face the new day. Would you believe that this evening, I am in a Christmas Concert choir????? Coffee anyone ............... ear plugs optional.


----------



## Dr.G.

As well, Happy Hanukkah to one and all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds just fine this morning. SAP is up with that video I told you about of the KC secret Santa, a moving tribute to the man behind it all. Also our daily gif shows just how much damage a tire can do when it flies off a truck on a highway.

Choir? You? Good going, it shows your community spirit. Happy warbling!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> …
> … ...
> Choir? You? Good going, it shows your community spirit. Happy warbling!



Yes, a Happy Hanukkah to all those who celebrate it.

And congrats on the community singing Marc, and I hear that some older Lunenburg residents had just thought that a new fog horn had been installed near the harbour — if your voice is anything like mine.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I could not find a doxie, so I thought perhaps Snoopy would be the next best to convey good wishes!


----------



## johnp

Marc .... sending our good wishes to you!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds just fine this morning. SAP is up with that video I told you about of the KC secret Santa, a moving tribute to the man behind it all. Also our daily gif shows just how much damage a tire can do when it flies off a truck on a highway.
> 
> Choir? You? Good going, it shows your community spirit. Happy warbling!


Yes, it went well, Don. I was not thrown off of the choir for singing off key.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yes, a Happy Hanukkah to all those who celebrate it.
> 
> And congrats on the community singing Marc, and I hear that some older Lunenburg residents had just thought that a new fog horn had been installed near the harbour — if your voice is anything like mine.


Thank you, Patrick. I don't sound as good as a fog horn, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I could not find a doxie, so I thought perhaps Snoopy would be the next best to convey good wishes!


Good one, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... sending our good wishes to you!!!


Thank you, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it went well, Don. I was not thrown off of the choir for singing off key.


Hey Marc, whatever works, its not the sound that matters, rather its the heart put into the song.


----------



## SINC

Just popped in to put the coffee pot on and then it is back tow work for me.

I am meeting three old colleagues for lunch in the city today, The former CEO of our company who retired back in 1990, the former VP of sales and the company pilot who flew me so many thousands of mile in the corporate jet. It ought to be a fun lunch playing 'remember when'.

Today on SAP a video shot in a German supermarket that carries quite a surprise for shoppers there, did you know that 'Winnipeg Makes Most Of World's Scratch Cards' and some very pretty outstanding pics in our daily series.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hey Marc, whatever works, its not the sound that matters, rather its the heart put into the song.


Very true, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see that you have my favorite Mark Twain quote on SAP today. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=906325226053921

A cute video clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

A clip from yesterday's choir practice. 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=874802602564884


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don et all. Cold and gloomy here today, but hopefully the sunshine will be on the horizon. Just had 3 new windows put in .... What an e excise that is! Buying good windows is like trying to find a good cell phone contract?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just popped in to put the coffee pot on and then it is back tow work for me.
> 
> I am meeting three old colleagues for lunch in the city today, The former CEO of our company who retired back in 1990, the former VP of sales and the company pilot who flew me so many thousands of mile in the corporate jet. It ought to be a fun lunch playing 'remember when'.
> … ...



Enjoy your visit with your old colleagues Don and I'd love to be there to hear some of the pilot's tales.

I've never laughed so much listening to some pilots experiences and antics from up north, but they were flying smaller bush and float planes and Otters/Beavers rather than jets.

As I recall, they often dwelled on the stories of flying in inclement weather and poor conditions while the jets and their pilots were often stuck and grounded waiting for conditions to improve.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> A clip from yesterday's choir practice.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=874802602564884


Marc ... in that theme, here's a favourite of ours. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa20zGi9BUU[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don et all. Cold and gloomy here today, but hopefully the sunshine will be on the horizon. Just had 3 new windows put in .... What an e excise that is! Buying good windows is like trying to find a good cell phone contract?


Afternoon, Rp. A mild day here with 5C temps and a sun playing peek-a-boo with the clouds.

Good windows are worth their cost.

Anything new about a move to Georgia?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... in that theme, here's a favourite of ours.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa20zGi9BUU


I don't hold a candle to his voice, John.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don et all. Cold and gloomy here today, but hopefully the sunshine will be on the horizon. Just had 3 new windows put in .... What an e excise that is! Buying good windows is like trying to find a good cell phone contract?



Just curious Rps, but what's the hassle with "Buying good windows.."??? 

Certainly not a problem in our area, but some of the installers might be a bit questionable with their sales and installation methods — and pricing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Paula Creamer is Not Your Average Golfer - RushCrunch

Quite the putt .................................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine!

Marc, that really was some putt.

SAP is up for the day with a German chap who makes wooden Christmas trees in our video, a woman who claims she raised a baby bigfoot and of course, Gesundheit!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, time to rise and shine!
> 
> Marc, that really was some putt.
> 
> SAP is up for the day with a German chap who makes wooden Christmas trees in our video, a woman who claims she raised a baby bigfoot and of course, Gesundheit!


Morning, Don. I thought you would like that putt. Amazing how she read the break. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing for any and all who rise early to face this new day.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. A mild day here with 5C temps and a sun playing peek-a-boo with the clouds.
> 
> Good windows are worth their cost.
> 
> Anything new about a move to Georgia?


Hi Marc, we are still considering it. I still get a fair amount of contract work so I have been thinking about when I really want to retire retire, so to speak. But we will be heading down this spring to look around. How are things with you?


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Just curious Rps, but what's the hassle with "Buying good windows.."???
> 
> Certainly not a problem in our area, but some of the installers might be a bit questionable with their sales and installation methods — and pricing.


Hi Patrick. The trouble is sorting through the marketing noise and truly finding which brand is best. Things like seals, level of vinyl, how it is framed, and then there's pricing. We encountered variances as much as $2000 for purchase and installation of the exact same window. What we did was key in on the best brand for our area, then researched optimal installation methods. We interviewed the installers and choose the one who best met the optimal. Then we watched each step of the installation.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks Rps, and it sounds like you had a lot of choices to sort through.

I will admit that I've witnessed a huge range in quality and installations, some of which I'd really question. We were fortunate with ours when we built 20± years ago as the Pacific Holmes Builder made most of the choices for us as they had an agreement with one of the top local window companies. We even ended up with their better than normal residential vinyl windows and someone noticed that we ended up with their commercial grade windows that used a better thermal barrier. No hassle at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we are still considering it. I still get a fair amount of contract work so I have been thinking about when I really want to retire retire, so to speak. But we will be heading down this spring to look around. How are things with you?


Springtime in Georgia is the best season, Rp. Bon voyage.

All goes well here. I have been asked to stay on and not retire until Dec.31st, 2015. That will give me nearly 38 1/2 on my pension.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> All goes well here. I have been asked to stay on and not retire until Dec.31st, 2015. That will give me nearly 38 1/2 on my pension.


Isn't it nice to be wanted, Marc?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, woke at 2:00 an thought I may as well get going, so today's SAP is ready to go. Our video today is a moose in a maple tree for some festive fun, a look at the latest in tan lines seen on vacation at the beach in the things that people send us and the Jingle Bells Christmas song started as a drinking song written by a 'jerk'.

Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Isn't it nice to be wanted, Marc?


Very true, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will go to check out SAP now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some coffee brewing so that I might enjoy my SAP viewing in comfort.


----------



## Dr.G.

A stranger gave me an amazing gift when my wallet went missing | The Chronicle Herald

True Christmas spirit.


----------



## SINC

I ran across this one and thought it might be enjoyed here as a mother dog romps and plays with her pups.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute video clip, Don. Daisy used to do this with her pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, it's a wee bit early for even coffee yet, so will grab a cold drink and get back to work on tomorrow's SAP. Today features a Mickey Mouse Christmas video from years ago, a pic you have to shake your head to see and did you know you can rent a live Christmas tree?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, you are up really early today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just after 7AM here so I shall get the coffee brewing prior to Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch was grand ............. and then Deborah and I finished decorating the Christmas tree. Time for lunch now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last day of Fall .................


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, it's a wee bit early for even coffee yet, so will grab a cold drink and get back to work on tomorrow's SAP. Today features a Mickey Mouse Christmas video from years ago, a pic you have to shake your head to see and did you know you can rent a live Christmas tree?



I'm enjoying the Sunday SAP as usual, and got a chuckle out of Weird Al's 
Magic Trick and the Shake You Head image.

And it seems that todays Bixman Whatzit? is one of the 1950's era second generation series Keaton Music Typewriter I'd say. But I'm sure Marc had that one figured out.


----------



## johnp

'The Nutcracker' is on the menu for Jean, daughter, and I. We'll do dinner after (looks like our new-found, and current favourite, Japanese place will get the nod again. An exciting and fun event, followed by sushi, sashimi, and the like ... sounds like an enjoyable day ahead. And the wether seems to have cooperated for us .. it's not raining!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm enjoying the Sunday SAP as usual, and got a chuckle out of Weird Al's
> Magic Trick and the Shake You Head image.
> 
> And it seems that todays Bixman Whatzit? is one of the 1950's era second generation series Keaton Music Typewriter I'd say. But I'm sure Marc had that one figured out.


You are correct, Patrick. I did not guess it but Deborah did. She is the musical one in the family.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uctqHxzkNYI[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when I shake my head, what I am I supposed to see???


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 'The Nutcracker' is on the menu for Jean, daughter, and I. We'll do dinner after (looks like our new-found, and current favourite, Japanese place will get the nod again. An exciting and fun event, followed by sushi, sashimi, and the like ... sounds like an enjoyable day ahead. And the wether seems to have cooperated for us .. it's not raining!!


Enjoy the performance, John. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, when I shake my head, what I am I supposed to see???



If you have trouble seeing the image and don't like shaking you head, just use your mouse and click and hold on the top of the page and move the page back and forth quickly, left to right and left quickly a few times. The image should display.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> If you have trouble seeing the image and don't like shaking you head, just use your mouse and click and hold on the top of the page and move the page back and forth quickly, left to right and left quickly a few times. The image should display.


I guess it didn't work for most people, so many questions about how it worked, I just changed the pic. Some days you lose.


----------



## pm-r

Well it worked for me Don — using both methods.

But I sure wouldn't want to keep shaking my head too much. Something might let go or get shaken loose.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If you have trouble seeing the image and don't like shaking you head, just use your mouse and click and hold on the top of the page and move the page back and forth quickly, left to right and left quickly a few times. The image should display.


OK. I shall try this, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess it didn't work for most people, so many questions about how it worked, I just changed the pic. Some days you lose.


It is not there anymore, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It is not there anymore, Don.


You can access some similar "shake head" images via this page Marc if you like, and some are better for viewing than others:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=shak...HIfdoASvwoGgCw&ved=0CB4QsAQ&biw=1324&bih=1225


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a new day and a new SAP to go with it. Our video today is the classic Porky Pig singing Blue Christmas. It puts a smile on my face every year and I hope it does the same for you. Also how to gift wrap your cat and '20 Of The Absolute Worst Christmas Gifts Ever Given'.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You can access some similar "shake head" images via this page Marc if you like, and some are better for viewing than others:
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=shak...HIfdoASvwoGgCw&ved=0CB4QsAQ&biw=1324&bih=1225


Thanks, Patrick. I shall give it a try once the sun rises.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a new day and a new SAP to go with it. Our video today is the classic Porky Pig singing Blue Christmas. It puts a smile on my face every year and I hope it does the same for you. Also how to gift wrap your cat and '20 Of The Absolute Worst Christmas Gifts Ever Given'.


Morning, Don. Gift wrap a cat????? Try a doxie if you really want to struggle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing on this first day of Winter.


----------



## SINC

Well, I was handed my job for the morning and while I surf, shower, shave and such, I am busy making ice cubes for over the festive season. I bought a small Igloo brand ice maker that we use in the motor home and brought it in to stock up on ice for use over the next few days. I have to empty the ice basket about every half hour into the ice bin of the freezer and then refill the machine with water about every 90 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I was handed my job for the morning and while I surf, shower, shave and such, I am busy making ice cubes for over the festive season. I bought a small Igloo brand ice maker that we use in the motor home and brought it in to stock up on ice for use over the next few days. I have to empty the ice basket about every half hour into the ice bin of the freezer and then refill the machine with water about every 90 minutes.


Interesting job, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams." - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Dr.G.

"When we remember we are all mad, the mysteries disappear and life stands explained." 
Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, with apologies to Bing Crosby and Irving Berlin, I'm dreaming of a GREEN Christmas. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJSUT8Inl14

Lunenburg, NS - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Two hydrogen atoms meet. One says, "I've lost my electron." The other says, "Are you sure?" The first replies, "Yes, I'm positive."


----------



## Dr.G.

There was the person who sent ten puns to friends with the hope that at least one of the puns would make them laugh. No pun in ten did.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing, but anyone like eggnog? I have some here in the Café.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will have to do for now as I cannot have eggnog without a splash of Lemon Hart in it, so later is the key. 

Today is customer appreciation day at the local, so I will wander over this afternoon to exchange Christmas greetings with many who will show up for this event.

Today on SAP, a video to put you in the Christmas spirit, 'What's In A Name' and the 'Magical World Of Christmas Tree Worms'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Personally, I like just eggnog with nothing added to it. If I drink, I like the drink with nothing but ice added (other than a gin and tonic in July).


----------



## Dr.G.

“Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus…..Did you ever see fairies dancing on the lawn? Of course not, but that’s no proof that they are not there. Nobody can conceive or imagine all the wonders there are unseen and unseeable in the world. You tear apart the baby’s rattle and see what makes the noise inside, but there is a veil covering the unseen world which not the strongest man, nor even the united strength of all the strongest men that ever lived could tear apart. Only faith, poetry, love, romance, can push aside that curtain and view and picture the supernal beauty and glory beyond. Is it all real? Ah, Virginia, in all this world there is nothing else real and abiding. No Santa Claus! Thank God! he lives and lives forever. A thousand years from now, Virginia, nay 10 times 10,000 years from now, he will continue to make glad the heart of childhood.” – New York Sun editorial, September 1897.


----------



## SINC

Doggone good Christmas!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUtPKbMwnRo


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing, but anyone like eggnog? I have some here in the Café.



Thanks Marc, I do enjoy my morning coffee at this time of year with a good splash of eggnog added in place of the regular cream.

Some added rum would be tempting as well but I think I'll skip that — at least with my morning coffee.


----------



## johnp

Good one Don.

Just finished preparing two boiled raisin cakes, and got them in the oven ... some Christmas baking for this year. I'm not really into baking, but got this recipe when I lived in Corner Brook, NL, and have used it often (there, and here) with good results. The cakes will provide nice taste treats over the holidays - with tea & coffee, coffee 'royals', ice cream, and etc.


----------



## SINC

Sounds good John I have never even heard of raisin cakes. Had to look up the recipe and see what they were. Is this one close to your recipe?

Boiled Raisin Cake
3 cups water 1/2 lb. butter
1 egg
2 cups raisins
2 tsp. baking soda
3 cups flour 
1 cup sugar 
1 tsp. cloves 
1 tsp. cinnamon 
1/2 cup molasses

Bring water, butter, sugar, molasses, cloves, cinnamon and raisins to a boil and continue to boil for 15 minutes. Let cool. Beat egg and add to above ingredients. Add flour and soda. Mix well. Pour into greased tube pan. Bake for one hour at 350F.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Doggone good Christmas!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUtPKbMwnRo


Don, NO WAY would our doxies help out like this.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, I do enjoy my morning coffee at this time of year with a good splash of eggnog added in place of the regular cream.
> 
> Some added rum would be tempting as well but I think I'll skip that — at least with my morning coffee.


Now, Patrick, I do like a bit of eggnog in hot coffee .......... as well as a bit of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum in some cold eggnog.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one Don.
> 
> Just finished preparing two boiled raisin cakes, and got them in the oven ... some Christmas baking for this year. I'm not really into baking, but got this recipe when I lived in Corner Brook, NL, and have used it often (there, and here) with good results. The cakes will provide nice taste treats over the holidays - with tea & coffee, coffee 'royals', ice cream, and etc.


I am going to miss a boiled raisin cake this year, John. Deborah is not a fan and never learned how to make this and my son did not bring me one down from St. John's. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

First real snow of the year. About 2cm have fallen so far. Luckily, with lots of rain in the forecast for the next two days, it will all be washed away by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

This woman is trying to teach her doxies CPR ................ and not being very successful.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=841262329263735


----------



## pm-r

I also hadn't heard of _boiled raisin cakes_ and had to go Googling… so thanks John.
It looks and sounds delicious and my kind of cake… and seems to be a Newfoundland speciality recipe. Just another one of their hidden goodies. 

It would go well with the delicious moist banana bread my wife makes that's also loaded with raisins.


----------



## johnp

Don and Patrick ... here's the recipe I use:

"Eileen's Boiled Raisin Cake" (source of original recipe: Eileen Pitcher, Pasadena, NL - back in the mid-1980's)

Boil the following ingredients together with two (2) cups of boiling water, for five (5) minutes:

1 cup butter
2 cups white sugar (note: I cut this amount quite drastically)
2 cups raisins
1 tsp salt
2 tsp cinnamon
2 tsp cloves
1 tsp allspice
1 tsp mace

-- let cool to room temperature (approx. 2 hours)

-- mix in three and a half (3 1/2) cups of flour and two (2) tsp baking soda. Note: I have used white flour, and/or combinations of white, brown, and rye flours. For today's cakes, I used white and whole wheat flours. At this stage, it may be necessary (and usually is) to add a little more water, if the mixture is too dry.

-- bake about two (2) hours at 300F, in a single tube-pan, or, separate the mixture into two (2) medium-sized loaf pans, and bake about one and a quarter (1 1/4) hours at 300F. Note: I have always chosen to use the latter method - and have baked in both conventional and convection ovens. When I use my convection oven ... as I did today ... using 300F, the two took less than an hour to bake.

-- the cake(s) can be iced, or served without an icing (which I prefer).

The cake has an almost traditional English "christmas pudding" like flavour. There are no eggs in it - for those who want to, or must limit their intake of such. And If you enjoy boiled raisins as I do (in pies, muffins, and whatever), you will enjoy this moist and very flavourful cake!!

My cakes are our now out of the oven and look good ... will let them 'set' for today ..

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I also hadn't heard of _boiled raisin cakes_ and had to go Googling… so thanks John.
> It looks and sounds delicious and my kind of cake… and seems to be a Newfoundland speciality recipe. Just another one of their hidden goodies.
> 
> It would go well with the delicious moist banana bread my wife makes that's also loaded with raisins.


Patrick, I LOVE banana bread with raisins. :love2::love2: Send me a loaf and I shall send you a doxie puppy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let it rain, let it rain, let it rain ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you al tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I got an early start today and SAP is ready to go. That will leave me lots of time to put together our Christmas offering for tomorrow and then, maybe?, I will take a day off. 

Did you ever think about how Santa deals with all that milk and cookies? Turns out Santa poops too, but at times gets caught. See for yourself on our video today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A day off!?!? Good for you. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee brewing for any other early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunch is now being served. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is making a final night of Hanukkah meal. So, I guess it is also appropriate to wish one and all a Merry Christmas. Not too many others here in The Shang log in and post are from Atlantic Canada, so I guess Christmas starts with me in just under five hours. So, Merry Christmas and "God bless us, everyone." Paix, mes amis.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah is making a final night of Hanukkah meal. So, I guess it is also appropriate to wish one and all a Merry Christmas. Not too many others here in The Shang log in and post are from Atlantic Canada, so I guess Christmas starts with me in just under five hours. So, Merry Christmas and "God bless us, everyone." Paix, mes amis.


... thanks Marc ... and we send our good wishes back to you and Deborah, from out here on the other coast.


----------



## pm-r

Enjoy your final Hanukkah meal Marc and Christmas Greetings to you both. Then you get to enjoy another celebration and maybe some different foods.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... thanks Marc ... and we send our good wishes back to you and Deborah, from out here on the other coast.


Thank you, John. Our best to you and Jean. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Enjoy your final Hanukkah meal Marc and Christmas Greetings to you both. Then you get to enjoy another celebration and maybe some different foods.


Thank you, Patrick. May you and your family have a healthy and merry Christmas. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was so warm today here in Lunenburg, that when the fog lifted a bit good old Santa was seen out on the local golf course. Currently, it is just over 9C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all and Merry Christmas. Coffee, egg nog and Deborah's special morning egg magic delight will be on the menu this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and all the best to you and yours this Christmas Day. Enjoy the time with your family as I will with ours. Merry Christmas to all!

A special Christmas SAP is up and ready to go. No more for me today as I celebrate the day and the only work I will do is to work up an appetite for Mr. Turkey!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Merry Christmas to you and Ann. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia produces the most Christmas trees on a per capita basis, at more than 2,000 acres-worth for every 100,000 people. Lunenburg Couty is the Christmas tree capital of Canada. By contrast, Alberta produces 37 acres-worth per capita. Of course, Alberta also has a "bit" more oil and gas than Nova Scotia.


----------



## johnp

"Merry Christmas" morning .. Marc, Don, and all. I'll join you in some coffee ... while Jean continues her sleep. 
Hope you all have a fine day!!


----------



## OldeBullDust

Merry Christmas to all, hope you are all warm and cosy, enjoying a cup (of coffee?) with your family.

A rather different Christmas here this year - this year we have heat and power and very little snow, just a few small patches of soggy mush.

Enjoying this special time, while my son (the resident chef) makes his special blueberry pancakes, - have to make a second pot of coffee, 

anyone care for a cup of Tim's best?


----------



## pm-r

A Merry Christmas to all!!!

A nice morning coffee with eggnog on the go while the homemade cinnamon buns do their final rise on the counter.

Just a small quiet Christmas Day here with just our youngest son and his wife to share the day with us.


----------



## johnp

Enjoy your day Patrick ... it sounds like a nice time ahead for you!!

For us, I fixed an early breakfast for Jean and I, which included a "tea royal", and then the daughter was here .. to exchange a few gifts, and have a mug of coffee with a slice of raisin cake. Jean and I went out for a neighbourhood walk after that. I've been into our dinner fixings since then ... getting everything started and put away for the final prep's later this afternoon. So we can relax and enjoy much of the day .. doing other things .. along with a couple of "balcony times" to enjoy some snacks and 'cheer'.

Hope the day find's everyone well and in good spirits!!

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> "Merry Christmas" morning .. Marc, Don, and all. I'll join you in some coffee ... while Jean continues her sleep.
> Hope you all have a fine day!!


Coming right up, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Merry Christmas to all, hope you are all warm and cosy, enjoying a cup (of coffee?) with your family.
> 
> A rather different Christmas here this year - this year we have heat and power and very little snow, just a few small patches of soggy mush.
> 
> Enjoying this special time, while my son (the resident chef) makes his special blueberry pancakes, - have to make a second pot of coffee,
> 
> anyone care for a cup of Tim's best?


Afternoon, Bill, and a Merry Christmas to you and your family as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A Merry Christmas to all!!!
> 
> A nice morning coffee with eggnog on the go while the homemade cinnamon buns do their final rise on the counter.
> 
> Just a small quiet Christmas Day here with just our youngest son and his wife to share the day with us.


Same to you, Patrick. My son came in from St. John's a few days ago and will be here until tomorrow.


----------



## KC4

Merry Christmas Shang Gang, 

We're having a rare relax day today here. That is the best gift of all. 

Hope everyone's Holiday is pleasant.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Merry Christmas Shang Gang, We're having a rare relax day today here. That is the best gift of all. Hope everyone's Holiday is pleasant.


It's been a fine day for us as well Kim .... and back to you, and yours with our good wishes and cheer!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Merry Christmas Shang Gang,
> 
> We're having a rare relax day today here. That is the best gift of all.
> 
> Hope everyone's Holiday is pleasant.


Merry Christmas to you as well, Kim. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's been a fine day for us as well Kim .... and back to you, and yours with our good wishes and cheer!!


Same to you, John ............ and to Jean as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all on Boxing Day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Very long day for me too, time to hit the hay!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to make some coffee and to take my son back to the Halifax airport for his trip home. It was great seeing him once again after four months.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, drive safe on your journey. Just six hours in the sack last night so may have to grab a nap sometime today as I have an old buddy who now lives in Calgary coming over for the afternoon for a visit.

SAP is up with an interesting story about drinking at work. It seems a little shot of booze makes you much more productive. Who knew?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Deborah and I dropped Stephen off at the Halifax Airport. Not sure when I shall see him again. Maybe comes Easter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100641932065509

Cute. Sadly, all too real with our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Another very long day for me. I am pooped. Night all!


----------



## SINC

Well, long day, short night, so might as well get to work. SAP is up with a video o how to peel a boiled egg with a spoon in seconds, a woman recovers her Mustang stolen 27 years earlier and a guy who makes the mistake of shovelling that last wee bit of snow in our daily gif.

A bit too early for coffee, so I grabbed a root beer and headed back to work on tomorrow's issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee now???


----------



## Dr.G.

Have you heard about the elf on a shelf alternative..mensche on a bench?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure a coffee now would be fine, thanks. Went back to bed at 3:30 and just awoke so had 10 hours in total to catch up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure a coffee now would be fine, thanks. Went back to bed at 3:30 and just awoke so had 10 hours in total to catch up.


Coming right up, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Highs and lows: Newfoundland's year in weather - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

I remember it well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a hot tea will have to do for now as it is too early for a coffee pot to be put on. SAP is up for the day with a video of a young man who is wise beyond his years. Don't miss his take on life today.

With tomorrow's issue also to bed, it is time for me to consider doing the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, although you are most likely back in bed enjoying the retired life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any requests for Sunday Brunch?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Any requests for Sunday Brunch?


Hi Marc, a hot Butter Toffee would do nicely. How are you and yours?


----------



## SINC

Morning again gents, just had a five hour nap. 

Doggone cold here today.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning again gents, just had a five hour nap.
> 
> Doggone cold here today.


Hi Don, cold for Alberta ?


----------



## SINC

-13° windchill at -20° with temp dropping to -25° by tonight which will push wind chills into the -30s.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning again gents, just had a five hour nap.
> 
> Doggone cold here today.



I thought that was close to normal seasonal temps for your area but it's too cold for me.

But it seems that some of that cold arctic air mass is also heading our way, with even some warnings posted:

Special Weather Statement
updated by Environment Canada
at 4:56 am PST Sunday 28 December 2014.

Special Weather Statement for:
Metro Vancouver
Greater Victoria … …

Cold Arctic air arriving today.

So I hope for those that use them that todays SAP Whatzit? is in good working order which looks like some *Hot Surface Igniters*. Not a good time to have one fail. 

BTW: I just noticed that I haven't been getting any or most ehmac.ca notifications or email, yet my preferences say I should be.

Anyone else experiencing the same problem with their subscribed threads???


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, a hot Butter Toffee would do nicely. How are you and yours?


Coming right up, Rp. 

All goes well here. Deborah is making her classic home made turkey soup for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -13° windchill at -20° with temp dropping to -25° by tonight which will push wind chills into the -30s.


Yikes!!! XX)

Currently it is 8C here as we approach 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I thought that was close to normal seasonal temps for your area but it's too cold for me.


Patrick, that is about 10 degrees below normal for this time of year, so it is chilly, yes.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with an amazing display of basketball wizardry by a boy with super talent, the next Lebron James?

Now it is back to work for me, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up for the day with an amazing display of basketball wizardry by a boy with super talent, the next Lebron James?
> 
> Now it is back to work for me, later . . .


Morning, Don. I saw that you posted this "super talent" on Facebook as well. Amazing ability for such a young boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing for the early risers.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon all, just about to head out to the back garage to watch a movie and have a couple of cold ones as the local is closed today.

It will be pleasant out there with the sun shining brightly and nice an warm inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Afternoon all, just about to head out to the back garage to watch a movie and have a couple of cold ones as the local is closed today.
> 
> It will be pleasant out there with the sun shining brightly and nice an warm inside.


Stay warm, mon ami. From what you wrote in the Weather thread, seems like your snow is still with you. Lunenburg is expected to get some snow next week. So it begins .................. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early for no special reason. Had a dream about my mother. She would have been 100 years old today if she were still alive.


----------



## SINC

Good morning. Interesting Marc, my mom would be 95 if she were alive today. She was 25 when I was born.

SAP is up for the day with a video of Andre Rieu - I Will Follow Him. Perhaps the most beautiful rendition you will ever hear.

Also a gif with a guy who uses an escalator to his advantage with a girl and making a mandarin orange strip is a fun thing to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good memories about our moms shall be with us today. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for some coffee and breakfast?


----------



## Dr.G.

"If wrinkles must be written upon our brows, 
let them not be written upon the heart. 
The spirit should never grow old."
~James A. Garfield~


----------



## SINC

A coffee and some scrambled eggs sound like a good thing this morning, thanks Marc.

My neighbour was over to the back shop yesterday for a holiday drink. While we were chatting, he looked up at the far wall and said, "I never noticed that pole up there before, what is that?"










I simply told him it was my 11 foot pole.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee and some scrambled eggs sound like a good thing this morning, thanks Marc.
> 
> My neighbour was over to the back shop yesterday for a holiday drink. While we were chatting, he looked up at the far wall and said, "I never noticed that pole up there before, what is that?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply told him it was my 11 foot pole.


Coming right up, Don.

Everyone should have an 11 foot pole.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=829734510424204

This is how they exercise doxie packs in England.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Don.
> 
> Everyone should have an 11 foot pole.


Exactly. I have had mine for over 30 years now. Wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Exactly. I have had mine for over 30 years now. Wouldn't be without it.


An 11 foot pole is standard fare in most homes here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today, cold for Windsor that is, and no snow. Will probably see a movie today as it is cheap Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Chilly here as well with no snow. Deborah and I might go to see either Unbroken or The Imitation Game.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Don.
> 
> Everyone should have an 11 foot pole.




Yup, but we find it much easier to store and use our three section aluminum telescoping one. Extends to about 18 feet and down to about 6 1/2 feet.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=829734510424204
> 
> This is how they exercise doxie packs in England.




I thought Doxies were smart enough to just take out the lead hoarding dog and then share the trophy.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought Doxies were smart enough to just take out the lead hoarding dog and then share the trophy.


Well, Patrick, some doxies are smart ............ and some are not. We got some of the "not" doxies .............. cute, yes, but smart ................. not really. Don't tell Deborah I said this, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a wee bit early for coffee, so will grab a glass of OJ. SAP is up and has three videos today, plus a link to a fourth. What was I thinking?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a wee bit early for coffee, so will grab a glass of OJ. SAP is up and has three videos today, plus a link to a fourth. What was I thinking?


Don, thanks for the OJ. I love when it is freshly squeezed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and breakfast are now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

From SAP -- "Your tongue is the only muscle in your body that is attached at only one end." Did not know this ........... live and learn on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

While I am not in St. John's, which will ring in the New Year a half hour before we in the Maritime Provinces, I guess I am still the furthest easterly active member of The Shang. Thus, I shall start the new year off early with my wishes for a happy, healthy and prosperous new year for one and all.

Paix, mes amis.

PS As well, please remember to pay your Café Chez Marc tabs by noon wherever you are. Lest you forget our motto here in The Café -- "In God we trust, all others pay cash." :greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> While I am not in St. John's, which will ring in the New Year a half hour before we in the Maritime Provinces, I guess I am still the furthest easterly active member of The Shang. Thus, I shall start the new year off early with my wishes for a happy, healthy and prosperous new year for one and all.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.
> 
> PS As well, please remember to pay your Café Chez Marc tabs by noon wherever you are. Lest you forget our motto here in The Café -- "In God we trust, all others pay cash." :greedy:


Marc, I was pleasantly surprised to find my tab was only $16,487,329.42. Quite affordable and now paid in full. 

Happy New Year to you and Deborah and all the doxies!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> From SAP -- "Your tongue is the only muscle in your body that is attached at only one end." Did not know this ........... live and learn on SAP.




So maybe that's the reason it can flap around so loosely with so many people. 

A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL and may it be a GREAT ONE!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I was pleasantly surprised to find my tab was only $16,487,329.42. Quite affordable and now paid in full.
> 
> Happy New Year to you and Deborah and all the doxies!


Merci, Don. Your check was donated to the Food Sharing Association of ehMacLand, with the checks evenly distributed to food banks from Victoria, BC to St. John's, NL. Because of your decision not to be a dead beat patron of the Café Chez Marc, hundreds if not thousands of men, women and children will now have good meals during the first week of the new year. The Shang needs more people like yourself. Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> So maybe that's the reason it can flap around so loosely with so many people.
> 
> A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL and may it be a GREAT ONE!!


Good one, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's all over now, baby boomers - The Globe and Mail

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af7ngGxEusE


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year to one and all in The Shang. May 2015 be a year of good health, happiness and prosperity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Happy New Year to one and all in The Shang. May 2015 be a year of good health, happiness and prosperity.



Thanks Marc and all the same to you.

And congrats to being probably the first ehmacer to actually see in the NEW 2015 YEAR!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc and all the same to you.
> 
> And congrats to being probably the first ehmacer to actually see in the NEW 2015 YEAR!!


Thanks, Patrick. Actually, I used to like the idea that we in St. John's helped to ring in the new year for North America. Now, I am one half hour behind that distinction. Such is Life. 

Still, let us hope for a good year for one and all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any requests for a New Year's Day breakfast/brunch?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, perhaps eggs benny would be appropriate for New Years Day?

SAP is up with a look at the Canadian Pacific Christmas train, a video of a baby and a dog having fun in the bath and a sad tale about a lost generation who can no longer fix gadgets. 

The gadget repair story saddens me, in that all my life I have taken apart and repaired hundreds of things, many times jury rigging them to work again for years to come. I have used anything and everything at hand from meccano toy parts to washers or bits of wire. Best part is that I always enjoyed the challenge and had fun doing it.


----------



## SINC

Thought some here might enjoy this short video. And no, no comment on the driver gender. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, perhaps eggs benny would be appropriate for New Years Day?
> 
> SAP is up with a look at the Canadian Pacific Christmas train, a video of a baby and a dog having fun in the bath and a sad tale about a lost generation who can no longer fix gadgets.
> 
> The gadget repair story saddens me, in that all my life I have taken apart and repaired hundreds of things, many times jury rigging them to work again for years to come. I have used anything and everything at hand from meccano toy parts to washers or bits of wire. Best part is that I always enjoyed the challenge and had fun doing it.


I feel the same way, Don, re fixing of gadgets. I loved my Erector Set (like Meccano) when I was a boy.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, perhaps eggs benny would be appropriate for New Years Day?
> 
> SAP is up with a look at the Canadian Pacific Christmas train, a video of a baby and a dog having fun in the bath and a sad tale about a lost generation who can no longer fix gadgets.
> 
> The gadget repair story saddens me, in that all my life I have taken apart and repaired hundreds of things, many times jury rigging them to work again for years to come. I have used anything and everything at hand from meccano toy parts to washers or bits of wire. Best part is that I always enjoyed the challenge and had fun doing it.



I love that _Canadian Pacific Christmas train_ photo.

But also saddened with the fixit story which I have done for years. Even my daughter would boast the "_my Dad can fix anything_!!" phrase.

Well, my fixit talents remain, but the manufacturers sure don't help. Things now almost permanently glued together, and even if not, so many broken parts not replaceable.

We've lost at least three excellent parts places over the last several years and now have basically none. A real crime actually.

Getting hold of a replacement lip for a not very old blender last year became a PITA challenge. The stupid part is the replacement part cost almost as much as a brand new blender, so I guess most users would just trash the old one!! Even the recyclers are disappearing except to try and reclaim the raw materials.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for out TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but the coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc from a cold and snowy Alberta. Today's SAP features a video of child prodigies in Paris as they wow the crowd in a mall. Also a gif of a farmer who needs to adjust his crop thrower chute and something I may have to try myself, 'How to Make Burgers With Mac & Cheese Buns'. You might also get a chuckle out of The Camping Trip tale.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc from a cold and snowy Alberta. Today's SAP features a video of child prodigies in Paris as they wow the crowd in a mall. Also a gif of a farmer who needs to adjust his crop thrower chute and something I may have to try myself, 'How to Make Burgers With Mac & Cheese Buns'. You might also get a chuckle out of The Camping Trip tale.


"So here I am."


----------



## Dr.G.

A picture of Jake, who is Clover's brother, and the little girl who is 7 months old and has never known a day without Jake somewhere by her side. Friends for life, I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

I trust you folks here in The Shang. Settle a bet. Does my son, Stephen, look like Bradley Cooper or not???? Stephen is the one on the left in the dark jacket. At about the 18 second mark I think that he looks like Bradley Cooper.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5O_wALim6c[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

Why bother trying to see any similarities using a small piddly video when there are lots of better places like:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=Brad...v&sa=X&ei=pQ6nVMmQJcXeoASQi4GgBQ&ved=0CB4QsAQ

Lots of look-alike photos I will agree, but your son's face has a distinctive difference — with the red eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Why bother trying to see any similarities using a small piddly video when there are lots of better places like:
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=Brad...v&sa=X&ei=pQ6nVMmQJcXeoASQi4GgBQ&ved=0CB4QsAQ
> 
> Lots of look-alike photos I will agree, but your son's face has a distinctive difference — with the red eyes.


An interesting site, Patrick. Merci. Yes, the red eyes do matter.


----------



## pm-r

Just a normal Google "images" search Marc, just add and include the word _*image*_.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just a normal Google "images" search Marc, just add and include the word _*image*_.


Thanks for the tip, Patrick.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and I am taking suggestions/requests for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange weather for Lunenburg, NS being forecast. This is NOT a doxie-friendly forecast ........... at least not for our doxies.

This just in from Environment Canada --

"Tonight Snow
Increasing cloudiness. Snow beginning overnight. Amount 5 cm. Wind becoming southeast 20 km/h gusting to 40 overnight. Low minus 13 with temperature rising to minus 6 by morning.

Sunday Rain
Snow changing to periods of ice pellets in the morning then to rain near noon. Risk of thundershowers in the evening. Snow and ice pellet amount 5 to 10 cm. Rainfall amount 10 to 20 mm. Fog patches developing in the afternoon. Wind southeast 30 km/h gusting to 50 increasing to 50 gusting to 80 near noon then becoming southwest 50 gusting to 70. Temperatures reaching a high of +10C."


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that "Ice Skating On A Crystal Clear Lake In Sweden" was an amazing video clip on today's SAP.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you must have visited right after I uploaded about 10 minutes back, but yes I too marvelled at the clarity of that ice and is why I chose that video.

Being a car buff, I also enjoyed the Cuban car story and how they have kept them running all these years with parts from european cars in old American classics.

This is what our back patio looked like after yesterdays big dump of snow. That is a picnic table on the left.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you must have visited right after I uploaded about 10 minutes back, but yes I too marvelled at the clarity of that ice and is why I chose that video.
> 
> Being a car buff, I also enjoyed the Cuban car story and how they have kept them running all these years with parts from european cars in old American classics.
> 
> This is what our back patio looked like after yesterdays big dump of snow. That is a picnic table on the left.


Yikes!! That reminds me of winter in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have some pics of those Cuban cars from when we were in Cuba. Amazing that they are able to keep them running.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are/were slow today in The Shang. Very little traffic.


----------



## pm-r

Yup, and pretty slow in the rest of the ehmac forums as well.


----------



## SINC

Yep, most people are recovering by resting up before they have to go back to work Monday after all the hoopla.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yup, and pretty slow in the rest of the ehmac forums as well.


Must be the holiday season wind-down.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, most people are recovering by resting up before they have to go back to work Monday after all the hoopla.


Don, you are most likely correct. My semester starts on Monday with three online grad courses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but some hot coffee has been brewed. I started it before I went outside to dig some "spots" for the doxies in the fresh snow. We received about five inches of light snow with little wind, so it is just the matter of digging a path along the walkway to guide them into the garden. This snow is very unlike the snow we get in St. John's, which is much heavier and blown all about by strong winds. As well, heavy rain and +8C temps are in the forecast for Lunenburg today. Going to be very messy when the temps drop to -12C by Monday night. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to know you have little snow to shovel. We got about a half inch yesterday again, but I shovelled it myself as my snow people do not show up for a 'dusting' event. 

SAP is up for the day with our Sunday Whatzit? I recall this item vividly from my childhood and it was always a source of wonder for me every time I watched it work.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad to know you have little snow to shovel. We got about a half inch yesterday again, but I shovelled it myself as my snow people do not show up for a 'dusting' event.
> 
> SAP is up for the day with our Sunday Whatzit? I recall this item vividly from my childhood and it was always a source of wonder for me every time I watched it work.


I spoke too soon, Don. By 10AM there was about six inches of snow ........... and then it started to rain. Thus, the snow was really heavy. Deborah and I just got in from shoveling out about 1/3 of the driveway. Since you can fit about 12 medium sized cars in our driveway, that was a great deal of shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the Whatzit pic looks like a cross between a cryptex and the children's toy that made all sorts of geometic shapes when you looked in one end and turned the other end. I loved that toy .............


----------



## johnp

Don ... re: the Whatzit pic ... looks like one of those small fuses that were used in some electronics years ago.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the Whatzit pic looks like a cross between a cryptex and the children's toy that made all sorts of geometic shapes when you looked in one end and turned the other end. I loved that toy .............


Nope, not a toy Marc, but I would have loved to play with it back then.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Don ... re: the Whatzit pic ... looks like one of those small fuses that were used in some electronics years ago.


Nope, not a fuse or anything to do with electricity, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, not a toy Marc, but I would have loved to play with it back then.


Don, is it a gauge of some sort, or something dealing with optics?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nope, not a fuse or anything to do with electricity, John.



Those sure look to me to be some of the small canisters they used in the pneumatic tube systems in stores etc. to move paper and money.

We actually created and made our own 3-4 inch systems using plastic tubing where I worked many years ago, and the systems are still in use today, and powered by electric vacuum motors. Many thought I was nuts to have suggested such a thing, but it sure saved a lot of walking and manpower as well as being safer.

You wouldn't believe the weight and speed a bit of vacuum can move large canisters!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those sure look to me to be some of the small canisters they used in the pneumatic tube systems in stores etc. to move paper and money.
> 
> We actually created and made our own 3-4 inch systems using plastic tubing where I worked many years ago, and the systems are still in use today, and powered by electric vacuum motors. Many thought I was nuts to have suggested such a thing, but it sure saved a lot of walking and manpower as well as being safer.
> 
> You wouldn't believe the weight and speed a bit of vacuum can move large canisters!!!


That is a great speculation, Patrick. I think once again you have proven to be the Whatzit Maven. Kudos, mon ami. :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Yep, that is correct Patrick. They used to have a large system in Coopers department store back in the 50s in Swift Current when I was a kid. When you paid for an item, whether in the basement, main floor or upstairs, your cash was sent in the tube to the accounting office behind locked doors in the upper part of the second floor. Your change and receipt arrived a few moments later via the tube. Great fun to watch them whizzing overhead in the store as you shopped. Took a while to check out at the till though, especially when the store was busy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, that is correct Patrick. They used to have a large system in Coopers department store back in the 50s in Swift Current when I was a kid. When you paid for an item, whether in the basement, main floor or upstairs, your cash was sent in the tube to the accounting office behind locked doors in the upper part of the second floor. Your change and receipt arrived a few moments later via the tube. Great fud to watch them whizzing overhead in the store as you shopped. Took a while to check out at the till though, especially when the store was busy.


I saw one of those in operation at the old New York Daily News building. Cool.


----------



## johnp

Don ..... we had them in the department stores here as well ... back in the 40's & 50's. That Patrick's got a keen eye, eh!!


----------



## SINC

I will never forget the first time I saw them when a child of 4 or 5 in about 1948. I was in awe of such technology and thus began a lifelong love of mechanics, tinkering, car repair and computers which began when I purchased our first Apple equipment in Fort McMurray in 1985. Back then it was called WYSIWYG and it truly revolutionized the newspaper industry. My wife and daughter used to send friends to me with broken stuff, telling them Don can fix anything. What fun I had actually fixing things that were new and challenging to me. I had the odd thing that beat me, but not very many.

I recall one time breaking a tooth out of the main drive wheel on a cast iron drive press. The wheel was about three feet in diameter and would cost a fortue to replace and a new one would take two weeks to ship. I solved that one by drilling holes into the base of the broken tooth, then tapped them to create threads, then threaded in oversize bolts, then filed those bolts by hand using the teeth on either side as a guide until I had created a new tooth. Took me all night to complete, but we were running the next day. That was in 1965 and my publisher gave me a weeks salary tax free as a bonus that week for my efforts. The darn thing ran until it was retired in the mid 70s.


----------



## pm-r

Great and clever fixit story Don. 

And those pneumatic tube systems are still very much alive these days and our local hospital installed a much larger and improved style one when they were adding a new addition. Almost similar to this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAlzYLcqsTU


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Great and clever fixit story Don.
> 
> And those pneumatic tube systems are still very much alive these days and our local hospital installed a much larger and improved style one when they were adding a new addition. Almost similar to this:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAlzYLcqsTU


I managed to find a photo online of the gear wheel itself (grey arrow) to give you an idea of its size, below.


----------



## pm-r

I had a pretty good idea of the size of that gear Don, and it's amazing how well your fix worked considering I don't know of many such printing hardware stuff that was only exposed to light duty work!!

Now if only I can get the thermostat to work properly on our old small VINTAGE GE GENERAL ELECTRIC DELUXE TOAST-R-OVEN and get it back working again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. So starts another semester. Still seems strange teaching from here, but I could be in New Zealand teaching my courses, so I guess Lunenburg, NS is not too much of a stretch. Coffee anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh look, it’s a wiendeer . . . :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Oh look, it’s a wiendeer . . . :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :love2:


Morning Marc, I noticed you there as I was checking the hot links to be sure they all worked. I just knew that one would get added to your collection!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I noticed you there as I was checking the hot links to be sure they all worked. I just knew that one would get added to your collection!


Yes, it is a fine picture of a red long-haired doxie. Looks a bit like Clover, who is a red wire-haired doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

How The Book of *******, a profound yet unknown Canadian story, became a miniseries - The Globe and Mail

This is going to be an interesting mini-series on TV this week. It was filmed in various parts of Nova Scotia, Lunenburg included.


----------



## SINC

I still marvel at that WEBBIT item about the sun today on SAP where the winds blow at not 500 mph, but at 500 miles per second.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I still marvel at that WEBBIT item about the sun today on SAP where the winds blow at not 500 mph, but at 500 miles per second.


Yes, that was an amazing item, Don. Keep up SAPs good work (I have been reading about Jack Robinson's retirement and the Gillette Blue Blades in the SAP links). :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Hard to believe our gas prices now. Costco is selling gas this morning here for 69.4 cents a litre. Amazing. I think I have 3/4 of a tank, but I paid a whopping 74.9 when I filled up last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hard to believe our gas prices now. Costco is selling gas this morning here for 69.4 cents a litre. Amazing. I think I have 3/4 of a tank, but I paid a whopping 74.9 when I filled up last week.


I can't remember when gas was that low, Don. Gas is 95 cents a litre here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

It hard to believe the local gas pump prices here as well, and someone should be criminally charged for them being so high and for so long.

It took them ages to get the price down, and it's been staying at $1.10/l here for weeks now. But what's really irking and stupid are the dumb news reporters proclaiming about all the savings the consumer will enjoy and they haven't even bothered to look out the window and see that the gas prices are still waaaay up there in comparison to the price of a barrel of oil.

And I see it dropped below $50.00/barrel today and two bits says the price at the pump won't change much here.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It hard to believe the local gas pump prices here as well, and someone should be criminally charged for them being so high and for so long.
> 
> It took them ages to get the price down, and it's been staying at $1.10/l here for weeks now. But what's really irking and stupid are the dumb news reporters proclaiming about all the savings the consumer will enjoy and they haven't even bothered to look out the window and see that the gas prices are still waaaay up there in comparison to the price of a barrel of oil.
> 
> And I see it dropped below $50.00/barrel today and two bits says the price at the pump won't change much here.


Yes, but the minute oil goes over $55 a barrel, the price will jump over a dollar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to the sound of strong winds pounding at the windows in our house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bitterly cold morning (by our standards) of -13C with a -22C windchill. I think that Lunenburg will be colder than St. John's, just with less snow. I can live with that.

Whatever, breakfast is now being served ........... with plenty of hot tea or coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see you just now on SAP, just as I uploaded it. You may have to try again now that it is current. 

PS: Don't look down when you view the video!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I see you just now on SAP, just as I uploaded it. You may have to try again now that it is current.
> 
> PS: Don't look down when you view the video!


Don, I get dizzy just looking at that video. XX)


----------



## SINC

Just imagine the kind of condition you have to be in to climb a vertical ladder 1,500 feet. That is much harder than climbing a leaning ladder like against a house going up 20 feet or so. The tallest vertical ladder I ever climbed was 380 feet back in 1965 when I went up a smoke stack to take photos. Once was enough for me and it was hard work even at 21 years of age. Now I have trouble climbing the 12 foot vertical ladder on the rear of our motor home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just imagine the kind of condition you have to be in to climb a vertical ladder 1,500 feet. That is much harder than climbing a leaning ladder like against a house going up 20 feet or so. The tallest vertical ladder I ever climbed was 380 feet back in 1965 when I went up a smoke stack to take photos. Once was enough for me and it was hard work even at 21 years of age. Now I have trouble climbing the 12 foot vertical ladder on the rear of our motor home.


Don, I get dizzy just READING your post ................... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cold afternoon here in Lunenburg. My wife just made a fresh pot of tea. Anyone interested in some? I could brew some Sonal Special if it would bring Sonal back into The Shang. Just a thought ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Adopted Rescue Pit Bull Makes Dramatic Change In Autistic Boy's Life (Video)

A great human interest story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early tonight. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to the sound of doxie barking ............... seems that there were some deer on our front lawn and they wanted to alert me to this reality of living in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=778091828917868

Cute.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, cute video indeed and I borrowed another version of it for SAP, merci. Today on SAP, no vertigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, cute video indeed and I borrowed another version of it for SAP, merci. Today on SAP, no vertigo.


Morning, Don. I see you used that video clip of that fantastic putt. Amazing ...... even seeing it for the fifth time. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I see you used that video clip of that fantastic putt. Amazing ...... even seeing it for the fifth time. :clap::clap:


Marc, when I choose a video, it gets placed into a file folder and I randomly pick one for each day, so am never sure when a video will run as I always have a couple dozen to pick from on any given day. If a video ties into a holiday or special time of year, I flag it so that it runs near that date, but other than that, it is totally random.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to head out to the shop and take apart a friend's iMac that I have been working on for the past couple of days. I need to pull out the single 1 GB stick of RAM and take it with me into the city. There I will purchase two sticks of 2 GB RAM and reinstall it to give the machine 4 GB of RAM total, up from its current 1 GB. It is a 2008 machine with very few hours on it, but it was bogged down and terribly slow. It hums right along now after all the mods I made to it, but the extra RAM will make it sing. Then I can return it to him this afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

I just picked some memory sticks from our local CanadaRam.com store yesterday, including a 4GB 2 x 2gb kit for the same 2008 iMac.

But I still can't believe how well that owners iMac ran with only 1GB RAM installed, even after I upgraded it from 10.5.8 to SL 10.6.8. It wasn't even showing any pageouts in Activity Monitor. And she even uses MS Office apps quite a bit, but very little in the way of graphics. They seem to just gobble up any available memory and always want more. 

It's too bad the 2 GB chips I pulled from a later MB wouldn't fit that iMac, as you could have had them to use if we lived a bit closer. 

And good luck with that iMac as CCC seems to be giving you a bit of trouble.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, when I choose a video, it gets placed into a file folder and I randomly pick one for each day, so am never sure when a video will run as I always have a couple dozen to pick from on any given day. If a video ties into a holiday or special time of year, I flag it so that it runs near that date, but other than that, it is totally random.


Well, I shall keep sending them your way if I think that they are SAP worthy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 4PM once again, and so, it is once again time for some freshly brewed tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nearly 4PM once again, and so, it is once again time for some freshly brewed tea. Anyone interested?



Gee!!! Don't scare me with the time like that Marc as it's only noon here, and I thought I might have lost track of all time as I've been engrossed getting our new Canon PIXMA MG5620 AIO printer setup that I picked up on sale yesterday.

The setup has been quite interesting and I'm actually quite impressed with its wireless network printing. The PIXMA MG5620 is still on the kitchen counter and printing and not a cable attached anywhere other that its AC power cable.

Quite neat.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gee!!! Don't scare me with the time like that Marc as it's only noon here, and I thought I might have lost track of all time as I've been engrossed getting our new Canon PIXMA MG5620 AIO printer setup that I picked up on sale yesterday.
> 
> The setup has been quite interesting and I'm actually quite impressed with its wireless network printing. The PIXMA MG5620 is still on the kitchen counter and printing and not a cable attached anywhere other that its AC power cable.
> 
> Quite neat.


Sorry for the scare, Patrick. Still, do you want some tea when it is 4PM where you are located?


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for the tea offer Marc, but I'll pass and I just discovered that I hadn't even finished my coffee from this morning. 

But that's OK as I enjoy cold coffee as well as hot. I guess I got a bit too involved this am.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the tea offer Marc, but I'll pass and I just discovered that I hadn't even finished my coffee from this morning.
> 
> But that's OK as I enjoy cold coffee as well as hot. I guess I got a bit too involved this am.


We could deliver some freshly brewed hot coffee via Doxie Express, Patrick. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

This 200-Year-Old Toy Is Like Nothing We've Ever Seen Before

Don, some more SAP material to file away?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Really cold here this morning, with -14C temps, but no wind. It is the coldest day I have experienced here in Lunenburg, NS. Yesterday's light snow does not require much shoveling .............. a broom would be helpful however. The doxies like to play in this sort of snow. Anyway, a hot breakfast is now being served along with some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the hot brekkie. 

'Tis a sad day for me as I lost a dear friend yesterday afternoon at the age of 80, who was instrumental in establishing the forum on SAP, as well as many letters to the editor over the past eight years. He also provided me with much input during that time. He was a fervent supporter of the site and I shall miss his wit, his humour, his insight and most of all, our monthly beer breaks which were always filled with spirited debate. RIP Deane, you were one of a kind.

Today on SAP the last gif he will ever send me with his comment, 'will us guys ever learn?'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear about your loss. Having lost a friend of 37 years, I feel your loss. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have my dad's kukri Gurkha knife. I should take a picture of it for you, complete with the dried crocodile skin case. He was in the Burma/India/China Corps of the US Army during WWII.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I have my dad's kukri Gurkha knife. I should take a picture of it for you, complete with the dried crocodile skin case. He was in the Burma/India/China Corps of the US Army during WWII.


Now THAT would make a great Whatzit?, Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now THAT would make a great Whatzit?, Marc!


Well, I will take a picture of it but it is a bit easy to guess from the distinct shape.


----------



## Dr.G.

These 5 Women Are The Last Living People Born In 1800s | Bored Panda

Don, an interesting item for SAP? If not, it is still interesting .............. although I don't really want to make it to the age of 100.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearing 4PM here in Lunenburg. Anyone for tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for our classic TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some TGIF Breakfast treats. Any special requests? First, however, comes the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

“The problem with doing nothing is that you never know when you’re finished.” —Groucho Marx


----------



## Dr.G.

You Raise Me Up, sung by Celine Tam ----- what a powerful voice for someone so young.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I just got today's issue online and making a couple of typo corrections when I noticed you drop by on the spinning globe. I do need a coffee after that however, before I dig into tomorrow's issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I just got today's issue online and making a couple of typo corrections when I noticed you drop by on the spinning globe. I do need a coffee after that however, before I dig into tomorrow's issue.


Yes, I was waiting for SAP this morning. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some lunch?


----------



## SINC

A toasted BLT would be nice before I head off for my pre-surgery physical today at 1:15, Marc. 

If the physical results are fine, then surgery on both eyes will take place on February 3, the right to implant stent tubes to redirect my tear duct into my nasal cavity and the lower lids on both eyes will undergo laser surgery to lift the lids back to their proper position as they have sagged from rubbing them and the skin is stretched. Stitches will remain in for two weeks and then it is down to the surgeon's office to have them removed. He told me I would look pretty rough for two to three weeks as the eyes will blacken when they cut the hole through the bone of my nose and sew uplift cotton balls below the lids to hold them up in place until they heal. He says about a month before things return to normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A toasted BLT would be nice before I head off for my pre-surgery physical today at 1:15, Marc.
> 
> If the physical results are fine, then surgery on both eyes will take place on February 3, the right to implant stent tubes to redirect my tear duct into my nasal cavity and the lower lids on both eyes will undergo laser surgery to lift the lids back to their proper position as they have sagged from rubbing them and the skin is stretched. Stitches will remain in for two weeks and then it is down to the surgeon's office to have them removed. He told me I would look pretty rough for two to three weeks as the eyes will blacken when they cut the hole through the bone of my nose and sew uplift cotton balls below the lids to hold them up in place until they heal. He says about a month before things return to normal.


Love BLT's Don, so I shall have one with you.

Hopefully, this surgery will fix the problem. Bonne chance, mon ami.

After my detached retina surgery, I asked the surgeon if I would be able to play the piano. When he said yes, I replied "Great!! I have never been able to play the piano."


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=828373507203055

Nothing is worse than getting celery when you want a carrot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone for some 4PM tea?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone for some 4PM tea?


Marc ... after doing a physical with my family doctor this morning, and then spending consider time on the phone arranging an appointment with a local Bio-Med Lab ... I appreciate the offer of tea, but can you put a good touch of scotch in it?!!


----------



## CubaMark

I haven't been a good neighbour, I'll admit. Haven't had time lately to drop in for a visit. Sorry to hear about the surgery, Don - but hope it fixes the issues and you come out looking better than ever. (shouldn't be hard, as the one photo I think I've seen of you, you had breasts and were wearing a bikini)  

Cheers to all and all the best for 2015,

M.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> I haven't been a good neighbour, I'll admit. Haven't had time lately to drop in for a visit. Sorry to hear about the surgery, Don - but hope it fixes the issues and you come out looking better than ever. (shouldn't be hard, as the one photo I think I've seen of you, you had breasts and were wearing a bikini)
> 
> Cheers to all and all the best for 2015,
> 
> M.


Oh, I could bring that one out of retirement, but Marc forbids it in the Shang any more, so here is one from my Facebook page, although it is about 10 years back come to think of it now.  Soooo, I updated it to add those 10 missing years.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... after doing a physical with my family doctor this morning, and then spending consider time on the phone arranging an appointment with a local Bio-Med Lab ... I appreciate the offer of tea, but can you put a good touch of scotch in it?!!


OK, John. I do not like Scotch, but Deborah does so she will be able to select a fine single malt for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I haven't been a good neighbour, I'll admit. Haven't had time lately to drop in for a visit. Sorry to hear about the surgery, Don - but hope it fixes the issues and you come out looking better than ever. (shouldn't be hard, as the one photo I think I've seen of you, you had breasts and were wearing a bikini)
> 
> Cheers to all and all the best for 2015,
> 
> M.


Evening, Mark. Same to you and your family.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh, I could bring that one out of retirement, but Marc forbids it in the Shang any more, so here is one from my Facebook page, although it is about 10 years back come to think of it now.  Soooo, I updated it to add those 10 missing years.




NOT THE PINK PLAGUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX) XX) XX) XX) XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh, I could bring that one out of retirement, but Marc forbids it in the Shang any more, so here is one from my Facebook page, although it is about 10 years back come to think of it now.  Soooo, I updated it to add those 10 missing years.


Still the handsome gent, Don. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, still very cold here and with the furnace dead in my back garage/shop, it is going to be chilly in there too.

Today on SAP a look at bull trout fishin' in Kananaskis country, a plane crash caught on a dash cam and how 'Communism Turned Cuba Into An Island Of Hackers'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How about some hot coffee to warm you up during your furnace woes?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some breakfast to go with this hot coffee?


----------



## SINC

Hot coffee sounds very good, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hot coffee sounds very good, thanks Marc.


Coming right up, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - 'Freezeway' would let Edmontonians skate to work - The Weather Network

Don, this sounds like a grand idea.


----------



## SINC

Might be alright at that Marc, but this mountie is better!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, still very cold here and with the furnace dead in my back garage/shop, it is going to be chilly in there too.
> … … ....



Is it just too cold for the furnace to work???, but I thought they were supposed to be designed to work in the cold and the reason for their existence. 

Maybe it just needs one of those Whatsit? ignitors replaced…??? 

Or just a bigger hammer. I believe called a Harley wrench!!


----------



## SINC

It is more likely the gas valve from what I can tell. It starts up and about a minute into the full flame burn, then it just shuts down like the gas valve shuts it off.


----------



## pm-r

You have paid your gas bill I guess??? 

I'm sure a lot has changed over the years with both gas and oil furnaces and I'm glad I haven't had to work on them for many 20+ years now, and I will admit that I hated working on any gas furnace. Always anticipating a huge gas explosion, but I was told I was safe as long as the safety rules were followed!! Yeah right!! Famous last words…


----------



## SINC

My son brought his long time friend over to repair the furnace. He is a fully qualified journeyman gas fitter, but recently moved into the sales department of his firm. They are out now searching for a new thermo couple and pilot orifice, not easy on a Saturday. Once they have the parts, I should be back in business. With no furnace on since last evening at 7:00 p.m., the temp inside is still about 52° F, quite amazing really when you consider how very cold it is here.

UPDATE: Wasn't the thermo, so it needs a new main safety shut off valve, controller and pilot assembly, worth over $300. Mike says he would recommend putting in a new unit for $500, so new it is. Trouble is that can't be done until two weeks from now as Mike's time is booked until then. For the present, I will add some electric heat and manually fire up the furnace a couple times a day with a butane torch to keep it above freezing.

C'est la vie.

Darn thing is 27 years old, so I cannot complain about its service to me, and it seems time to go with more a modern unit.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Might be alright at that Marc, but this mountie is better!


Cute :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but freshly brewed coffee is ready for those of you who are early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152374609468509

Have to remember this the next time we have fresh corn.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that is quite the corn trick. Will have to pass on the coffee as I got a late start today. I am so nauseous this morning I am having trouble finishing tomorrow's edition of SAP. I sure hope I feel better in a while. Don't miss George Carlin on the SAP video today as he shows incredible talent at using the English language. How he could remember this dialogue onstage is amazing. Even if you have seen it before, it is worth seeing again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that is quite the corn trick. Will have to pass on the coffee as I got a late start today. I am so nauseous this morning I am having trouble finishing tomorrow's edition of SAP. I sure hope I feel better in a while. Don't miss George Carlin on the SAP video today as he shows incredible talent at using the English language. How he could remember this dialogue onstage is amazing. Even if you have seen it before, it is worth seeing again.


Morning, Don. What is causing you to feel nauseous?


----------



## SINC

I wish I knew. I have a dreadful cold, runny nose, itchy eyes so that has something to do with it. I guess maybe it is more dizzy than nauseous. My balance is off as well. Time to head back to bed now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I wish I knew. I have a dreadful cold, runny nose, itchy eyes so that has something to do with it. I guess maybe it is more dizzy than nauseous. My balance is off as well. Time to head back to bed now.


Hope you feel better when you rise to face the day, Don.


----------



## SINC

Feeling much better now after a nap and some lunch. Did anyone figure out today's Whatzit? Normally Patrick has it solved by now.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Feeling much better now after a nap and some lunch..


Good to hear Don. 

I had to fast (from yesterday eve) for a 'glucose tolerance test' this morning .. so woke up this morning knowing I could have 'zip' to eat or drink, except for a little water. It's amazing how hungry you can 'think' you are when you know you cannot eat anything!!!  

And then at the Lab (8am appointment), after the first blood letting, had to swallow a large glass of "sweet" and sit for 2 hours. Was released after the second blood letting at 10am.

Jean and daighter arrived just before I was let go, and when I was, we headed off to a local neighbourhood Vietnamese Noodle Restaurant for some soup!!! It was tasty, warm, and sure hit the spot!!


----------



## pm-r

Sure glad to hear that you're feeling better Don. Sometimes I think it's better to be really sick than experiencing dizziness and nausea.

I've been busy learning all about our new printer today as if there's actually much to learn and I'll have to concede on not knowing what todays Whatzit? is with a quick look.

I'm sure I've come across such a tool gadget at some point and it reminds me of an insert tool used with some hose repairs but I know that's not correct as the notches are not at the correct angle.

Maybe I'll try getting my ol' brain in gear later and maybe a nice glass of my dry red wine will help that my Dr. allows me to have. Otherwise I'd have to change Doctors I guess. 

PS: this is the first printer I've had to purchase since the last Stylewriter I purchased many years ago. And I'll admit that choosing and getting info on a printer these days is like pulling teeth. What a bunch of …. 

Anyway, the salesman was at least of some assistance and the 1/2 price sale price made the choice a bit easier to choose.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Feeling much better now after a nap and some lunch. Did anyone figure out today's Whatzit? Normally Patrick has it solved by now.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. My cold has released its grip a wee bit this morning, but it sure makes me sleep. I have been late getting SAP up for a few mornings in a row now. Today's video is an interesting look at a new computer bracelet, a land slide takes a train off the tracks in our daily gif and the Whatzit? answer that stumped all readers.


----------



## SINC

Just headed out with Ann to do some shopping and maybe even pick up a burger for lunch. I have a 2 for $5 coupon for Ma burgers burning a hole in my pocket. I love A & W's new beef burgers, there is a terrific improvement and they are quite tasty now. Yum!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Care for some homemade chicken soup ............. one of Deborah's finest batches???


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. My cold has released its grip a wee bit this morning, but it sure makes me sleep. I have been late getting SAP up for a few mornings in a row now. Today's video is an interesting look at a new computer bracelet, a land slide takes a train off the tracks in our daily gif and the Whatzit? answer that stumped all readers.



I'm glad to hear you're feeling a bit better Don and you might want to take Marc up on his chicken soup offer — made the correct way I understand. 

As for your Whatzit? guy Bixman's gadget, I thought it looked vaguely familiar but I dare say that the example used has to be a really old cheap knock-off and I'd even be surprised if it even worked properly.

Proper tools using the same design and actually work properly look like the photos below. And even they are older designs and there are much better ones available these days — for those that still and can use incandescent light bulbs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, a wise suggestion for Don. The soup is ready and waiting to be sent to Don in his hour of need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to go to the gym and swim program Deborah and I signed up for. Got to get into shape.


----------



## Dr.G.

Breakfast and coffee/tea are now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to go to the gym and swim program Deborah and I signed up for. Got to get into shape.


I suppose one could call that gywimming!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I did it again and slept in this morning. Went to bed at 9:00 and woke at 7:00. Long sleep, but the cold seems to want to keep me down longer than normal. Can't say I object though, although my early morning readers are wondering what is going on. 

Today on SAP do not miss the Ivory Coast Mask Dancer video. Man this guy can hoof it, but for some reason his head never moves. Quite a performance. Also a look at some magnificent libraries to visit. Some of them are incredible.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suppose one could call that gywimming!


Good word, Don. Whatever, it gives Deborah and I a chance to get out and exercise. Snow shoveling, which was a daily exercise experience in St. John's, is a weekly event here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I did it again and slept in this morning. Went to bed at 9:00 and woke at 7:00. Long sleep, but the cold seems to want to keep me down longer than normal. Can't say I object though, although my early morning readers are wondering what is going on.
> 
> Today on SAP do not miss the Ivory Coast Mask Dancer video. Man this guy can hoof it, but for some reason his head never moves. Quite a performance. Also a look at some magnificent libraries to visit. Some of them are incredible.


".... although my early morning readers are wondering what is going on. " True.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, have you reconsidered accepting that homemade chicken soup for your cold? Tonight, Deborah is also making French Onion Soup.


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, can't hurt at all!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, can't hurt at all!


Will send it to your door via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for some OtHD Breakfast?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept in again, but I love it. Today on SAP see the difference between men's and women's brains on our video, watch a float plane take off from the back of a truck and are your clocks too precise?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Breakfast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Algebra .....................


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Breakfast?


You know, that sounds pretty good Marc, a poached egg on brown toast with a glass of tomato juice and a wedge of lemon would be great, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You know, that sounds pretty good Marc, a poached egg on brown toast with a glass of tomato juice and a wedge of lemon would be great, thanks.


Guess it is a bit past breakfast, Don. Any requests for lunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some 4PM High Tea?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Guess it is a bit past breakfast, Don. Any requests for lunch?


Gosh Marc, I had just finished a couple of bowls of leek soup with crusty rolls when you asked. Now it is time for a cold beer and watch the Barrett Jackson car auction, always a great way to see some super cars.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Gosh Marc, I had just finished a couple of bowls of leek soup with crusty rolls when you asked. Now it is time for a cold beer and watch the Barrett Jackson car auction, always a great way to see some super cars.


Well, how about supper???


----------



## Dr.G.

#DarkNL meets the dark side in Star Wars trailer spoof - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Cute .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Kitsault In British Columbia Is An Abandoned Town

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true ............ at least for our doxies.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, how about supper???


Got any corned beef and cabbage on the menu to go with my Guinness?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Got any corned beef and cabbage on the menu to go with my Guinness?


Would this do in case Marc doesn't have any ready to go…??? 

Guinness Corned Beef with Cabbage - Steamy Kitchen Recipes

Oh the poor stomach… and the gas… and those that will suffer…


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Gosh Marc, I had just finished a couple of bowls of leek soup with crusty rolls when you asked. Now it is time for a cold beer and watch the Barrett Jackson car auction, always a great way to see some super cars.



Wow, that's going to be one big and great show this year, and I just watched a preview from yesterday:
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/barrett-jackson-car-auction-draws-211844431.html


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got any corned beef and cabbage on the menu to go with my Guinness?


Coming right up, Don. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and face the new day. Anyone care for some breakfast?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153050091681913

Amazing .......


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153000523396661

Cute ................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I see you on SAP right now as I was proofing it and correcting dead links. Interesting stories that Mel Blanc had behind the voices he used and how he created them in today's video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I see you on SAP right now as I was proofing it and correcting dead links. Interesting stories that Mel Blanc had behind the voices he used and how he created them in today's video.


Don, loved the Mel Blanc clip.


----------



## SINC

And for the record, I did not sleep in today and had things online by 5:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And for the record, I did not sleep in today and had things online by 5:00 a.m.


Good to hear, Don. Early risers like to wake up to their daily dose of SAP. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of daily doses, Deborah and I try to do this every morning. A nice wake up call each day ............

What Will Happen If You Drink Warm Lemon Water in the Morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=727802050622466

Imagine what doxie ears could do at this location???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some TGIF Breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Well I did it again and slept late so SAP didn't get online until 6:10 today. Sheesh.

Marc, since you mentioned you may take up golf, today's video may help with some 'don't do this' style of golf for you.


----------



## SINC

Quite a variety of visitors this morning at 7:08 a.m. on SAP, but still, five out of 11 are local folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Well I did it again and slept late so SAP didn't get online until 6:10 today. Sheesh.
> 
> Marc, since you mentioned you may take up golf, today's video may help with some 'don't do this' style of golf for you.


Don, I had seen that golf video clip before, but still chuckled over it since I too have swung and missed a golf ball set on a tee .................. and fallen down. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Quite a variety of visitors this morning at 7:08 a.m. on SAP, but still, five out of 11 are local folks.


708AM your time? I was on them my time here in Lunenburg, which shows up as Halifax on the globe. Of course, 708 would be 1008 my time and I was in the pool at the gym in Bridgewater at that time. Deborah and I go for Elderfit which is an hour of active workouts in the pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies would NEVER reveal a good hand in poker.


----------



## SINC

Smart dogs, those doxies!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Smart dogs, those doxies!


Yes, very smart, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I shot a brief video of Ely today Marc when she was out with me. I thought you might enjoy seeing how she has grown at nearly 9 months old now. (Jan 25). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUNN17j7OZI


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang! 
Cute dog Don. What a face! 

Just thought I would pop in and say hello. Still crazy busy. (Or is that busy crazy?) 

I heard a cute one today: What does a real ******* say just before he dies? 


"Hold my beer!" 

(snort)


----------



## pm-r

Always nice to get a hello greeting at the Shang, but I thought the complete and last ******* saying was _*Here, Hold my beer and watch this.*_


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Night all, sleep tight & keep warm

Pleasant dreams


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I shot a brief video of Ely today Marc when she was out with me. I thought you might enjoy seeing how she has grown at nearly 9 months old now. (Jan 25).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUNN17j7OZI


Sweet, Don. She has grown.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Night all, sleep tight & keep warm
> 
> Pleasant dreams


Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Alberta couple reunited with stolen dog in Memphis | CTV News

A happy ending. Don, SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Alberta couple reunited with stolen dog in Memphis | CTV News
> 
> A happy ending. Don, SAP material?


This story has been all over every radio and TV station, Twitter and Facebook for two days now. Also in every paper. While it is a great story, it is so overplayed here that I hesitate to repeat it on SAP as I fear readers would ignore it. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start on SAP as I was tired and went to bed at 8:00 last night and awoke about 1:30 this morning. Thought I may as well get up and at it and now that SAP is online, I can begin working on tomorrow's issue.

Today's video features a fisherman's struggle to get a huge fish through the ice on Lake Superior. I am amazed just how crystal clear the ice is. Also a look at 'Tenjooberrymuds' in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "Tenjooberrymuds" ......................    :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any requests for an early breakfast?


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, lemme see, OJ, toast, oatmeal with maple syrup and thanks!


----------



## SINC

Yikes, two RCMP officers shot here in St. Albert early this morning, both in hospital in critical condition. Big manhunt on right now for 22-year-old white male suspect near local golf course about five km from our home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, two RCMP officers shot here in St. Albert early this morning, both in hospital in critical condition. Big manhunt on right now for 22-year-old white male suspect near local golf course about five km from our home.


Two RCMP officers in hospital after shooting in Alberta | The Chronicle Herald

Don, I was just reading about this shocking situation in your area. Sad .........  Hopefully, both officers will survive their injuries.


----------



## SINC

That casino is one km from our home, shown on the map below on Fenwick. The casino is the long teal coloured roof building at centre right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too close for comfort, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Modscape Design Concept Cliff House in Australia

Interesting place to live.


----------



## SINC

RCMP have announced that the suspect has 'been located' and there is no danger now to the public, but have kept the search area closed. Without an arrest announcement it leads me to conclude the shooter is dead. Whether by his own hand (likely) or by that of an RCMP officer is all that appears to be left to conclude this event.


----------



## pm-r

A nice bit of relief for you and the residents. That's was a bit too close for comfort.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A nice bit of relief for you and the residents. That's was a bit too close for comfort.


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I am alone tonight listening to old tunes. Oh, Ely is with me too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, I am alone tonight listening to old tunes. Oh, Ely is with me too.


Don, dogs make great companions. :clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, up early today and SAP is online with an interesting look at libraries in the 21st century, some wisdom on sex and some underrated natural wonders south of the border.


----------



## SINC

Here is a picture I came across in my hunt for outstanding pics that Marc might just recognize:

http://i.imgur.com/gy7XKFc.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is a picture I came across in my hunt for outstanding pics that Marc might just recognize:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/gy7XKFc.jpg


Don, those are the homes along the lower Battery in St. John's. It takes courage to live there, with the threat of wind and waves and snow pounding your home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Another slow day here in The Shang. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Got an early start today so SAP is up with a great video on forging a knife. Also the last of our Christmas light shots, perhaps the best of them too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

A coffee would be great, thanks Marc. A slippery start to our day with freezing rain this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee would be great, thanks Marc. A slippery start to our day with freezing rain this morning.


Coming right up, Don. Wet driving here with rain and +6C temps. Still, nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

I am just about to try a bowl of my home made soup for lunch. I never use a recipe and clean up anything left over in the fridge when I make soup which is about three times a week in winter months.

Today I sautéd some sweet onion and a bit of roughly chopped cabbage left over from the corned beef I cooked on Friday in oil and spices, then added water and brought to a simmer. I used a teaspoon of beef stock powder, then added a whole chopped up tomato with skin and core removed, some carrot curls and a scant handful of elbow macaroni. A tbsp of ketchup and a splash of orange juice finished it off. Now I get to try it with freshly ground black pepper and a crusty roll with butter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am just about to try a bowl of my home made soup for lunch. I never use a recipe and clean up anything left over in the fridge when I make soup which is about three times a week in winter months.
> 
> Today I sautéd some sweet onion and a bit of roughly chopped cabbage left over from the corned beef I cooked on Friday in oil and spices, then added water and brought to a simmer. I used a teaspoon of beef stock powder, then added a whole chopped up tomato with skin and core removed, some carrot curls and a scant handful of elbow macaroni. A tbsp of ketchup and a splash of orange juice finished it off. Now I get to try it with freshly ground black pepper and a crusty roll with butter.


Sounds like a great soup, Don. Send some this way.


----------



## SINC

Sent by Ely Express!


----------



## johnp

Don .... yup, soup during the winter is hard to beat!! I too, enjoy tackling the fridge, and finding anything and all that's there and can be used in soup. 
Hope you enjoyed it!! 

On a side note: doing soup (fish chowder) & baking soda biscuits for our dinner today -- out of sorts a little today, hoping the soup & biscuits will be comforting. Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sent by Ely Express!


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wife of injured Alberta Mountie says her husband will soon be in better place - The Globe and Mail

How very sad ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Pulsating purple light spotted hovering above the UK - The Weather Network

Spooky .................. unless it was the star, Sirius.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great, thanks. Today on SAP, the tiled walls of Portugal, dogs messing with people and 'Fed Up With Cupcakes, Kale And Pancetta?'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Good SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Believe you can and you're halfway there." - Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Some snow today but hopefully it will be gone by Friday. Been a weird week here. I managed to give myself a slight concussion and I am a bit groggy. But I am getting better. At least the room has stopped spinning every time I turn my head. I will take a Butter Toffee coffee if you have it Marc.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Some snow today but hopefully it will be gone by Friday. Been a weird week here. I managed to give myself a slight concussion and I am a bit groggy. But I am getting better. At least the room has stopped spinning every time I turn my head. I will take a Butter Toffee coffee if you have it Marc.



I'm glad you're feeling better and it sounds like you ended up with some Vertigo, just a horrible feeling and I ended up with a severe case quite some years ago. Unfortunately, it can come back and hit again when you least expect it — even years later.

Take care, and don't bend over!!


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better and it sounds like you ended up with some Vertigo, just a horrible feeling and I ended up with a severe case quite some years ago. Unfortunately, it can come back and hit again when you least expect it — even years later.
> 
> Take care, and don't bend over!!


You got that right! What an awful feeling this is.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of awful feelings, I started using mineral oil drops a few times a day in my ears yesterday to prepare for an ear flush on Thursday at the docs. Never done this before, but when I had my pre-op physical, he said there was a lot of wax that should be flushed out. Then Friday I quit taking ASA for the 10 days before surgery to allow my blood to congeal by then.

Wearing cotton balls to keep the oil in feels just plain weird, but I am putting up with it for three days.


----------



## pm-r

You're going to be quite a sight with cotton balls in your ears and cotton balls under your eyelids — gosh, where else next???


----------



## Rps

Sinc, wasn't it you who said getting old isn't for the faint of heart ...... How true !


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Some snow today but hopefully it will be gone by Friday. Been a weird week here. I managed to give myself a slight concussion and I am a bit groggy. But I am getting better. At least the room has stopped spinning every time I turn my head. I will take a Butter Toffee coffee if you have it Marc.


Coming right up, Rp. Then, you should lie down and rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc, wasn't it you who said getting old isn't for the faint of heart ...... How true !


----------



## Dr.G.

Dec 2013/Jan 2014 (up to the 20th) Dec 2014/Jan 2015 to date
Lunenburg: 179 cm 40 cm

What a difference a year makes here. St. John's had about 300cm over the same timeframe in 2013/14 and they have had about 100cm so far this winter.

The doxies are not minding the snow-free back yard where they can run around on grass that is not frozen solid.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> You got that right! What an awful feeling this is.


I was told that drinking good Ginger Ale and eating ginger, and I really like the candied ginger, were some good suggestions for relieving some of the dizziness and accompanying nausea. Won't hurt to try.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was told that drinking good Ginger Ale and eating ginger, and I really like the candied ginger, were some good suggestions for relieving some of the dizziness and accompanying nausea. Won't hurt to try.


I heard the same thing, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

As a pacifist, I would never enforce this NS law. Of course, by law, we have to display this sign on the front and back of our home here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, wasn't it you who said getting old isn't for the faint of heart ...... How true !


Yep, I always say, 'gettin' old ain't for sissies.'


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I was told that drinking good Ginger Ale and eating ginger, and I really like the candied ginger, were some good suggestions for relieving some of the dizziness and accompanying nausea. Won't hurt to try.


My wife the former nurse swears by this.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I always say, 'gettin' old ain't for sissies.'


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

During A Simple Home Renovation, A Man Discovered This Tunnel. Where It Led Changed History. [STORY]

Don, some SAP WebBit material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for our classic OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Drone Caught These Whales Singing as They Fish for Their Lunch | TakePart

A unique use of a drone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and have a cup of coffee.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, I caught you on SAP this morning while I was proofing the first upload.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We have snow here today, but will probably be gone by the weekend. Feeling a bit dizzy still,but getting better. And I am a great believe in ginger ales as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Marc, I caught you on SAP this morning while I was proofing the first upload.


Yes, that would be me. Sometimes I catch up on the previous day's SAP while I wait for today's SAP ............... and when I finish up on my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We have snow here today, but will probably be gone by the weekend. Feeling a bit dizzy still,but getting better. And I am a great believe in ginger ales as well.


Snow in Windsor???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Abandoned Military Fortifications From Wars In Europe

Don, some SAP - worthy WebBits???


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah bought herself a pasta maker. Guess who is having fresh pasta tonight???????????

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV7_-_D26vY&x-yt-cl=84359240&x-yt-ts=1421782837#t=351


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah bought herself a pasta maker. Guess who is having fresh pasta tonight???????????
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV7_-_D26vY&x-yt-cl=84359240&x-yt-ts=1421782837#t=351


I know! . . . The doxies?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Abandoned Military Fortifications From Wars In Europe
> 
> Don, some SAP - worthy WebBits???


Yessir, it sure is! Merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yessir, it sure is! Merci!


Good. Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I know! . . . The doxies?


 Dogs, all dogs, should be on a wheat-free diet. And NO corn either.XX)XX)


----------



## SINC

Marc, the RCMP officer killed here was a former paramedic just down the road from you in Bridgewater, NS before he enlisted.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, the RCMP officer killed here was a former paramedic just down the road from you in Bridgewater, NS before he enlisted.


Yes, we went by the War Memorial in Bridgewater on our way back from the gym/pool and saw the lowering of the flags there by an RCMP contingent. How very sad ........... such a tragic death and a senseless act. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

RCMP Const. David Wynn dies after weekend shooting | The Chronicle Herald

How sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/incre...4600857.html?soc_src=mediacontentsharebuttons

Don, some more SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/incre...4600857.html?soc_src=mediacontentsharebuttons
> 
> Don, some more SAP material?


Interesting tale indeed, Marc, thanks for posting that, now in my WEBBITS file!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got both to bed and up early so I could finish up today and tomorrow's issues of SAP. I have to have Ann in the city at the Lois Hole Hospital for Women at 9:30 this morning, so wanted to be ready to go by 8:45.

Then while she is there, I am off to a specialty liquor store that claims the largest selection of beer in the country armed with a list from resident beer aficionado FeXL of the beer thread fame. A friend gave me a $50 gift certificate to that store for Christmas and I want to try some nice craft beers with it.

Today on SAP, I take a look at the media coverage of the RCMP killing in our community and have a great pic for Saskatchewan Riders fans. Did you ever wonder why it is that you come to love some foods you once hated when you were younger? SAP today has the answer to that as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting tale indeed, Marc, thanks for posting that, now in my WEBBITS file!


Thought so. Glad you used the item about the old Winchester rifle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don ......................... Fireworks In Cow Manure???   XX) XX) :lmao: beejacon


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that fireworks one made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that fireworks one made me laugh out loud!


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=323391747779321

Interesting. Don't think that I could take too many days without any sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some afternoon tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

It looks as if our house in St. John's might FINALLY be sold. Settlement is in two weeks. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> It looks as if our house in St. John's might FINALLY be sold. Settlement is in two weeks. We shall see.


Good luck on that Marc!! ... high time to close the books, et al, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good luck on that Marc!! ... high time to close the books, et al, eh!!


Yes, we really need to retire some debt now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, congrats on the house sale Marc.

I was wide awake at 1;15 a.m., so thought I may as well get SAP online and since I am still in that state, I may as well finish up tomorrow's issue.

The regimental funeral for local Mountie David Wynn will be held Monday, January 26 in the local rec centre which can hold up to 7,000 people using the seating in all three arenas using closed circuit TV from the main arena that seats 2,500 where the service will originate. There will be a 2 km long march of police officers from the Catholic church staging grounds to the rec centre. As is the case across Canada, people here are being asked to wear red on that day to honour the RCMP.

Today on SAP a video to show you a sleight of hand trick to amaze friends and family and with a little practice, it does indeed work. Also 'Words With Different Meanings Thanks To The Web' and 'Death-Defying Photos Of Skyscraper Construction Workers Goofing Around' in WEBBITS.

Now, back to work for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Please wear RED on Monday, January 26 in support of the RCMP -- I shall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad those WebBits sites worked for you. Great magic trick as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

We are going to have a great Robbie Burn's Day Celebration and address to the Haggis here in The Café Chez Marc. Anyone care to partake?


----------



## pm-r

I see that SAP must be getting some visits from some aliens today…???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We are going to have a great Robbie Burn's Day Celebration and address to the Haggis here in The Café Chez Marc. Anyone care to partake?



Sorry Marc, we only eat outards and no innards.  

Edit:
PS: I didn't know that Haggis is banned in the U.S. Wow. But I sure don't blame them. 
The hunt for black market haggis | Life and style | The Guardian


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> We are going to have a great Robbie Burn's Day Celebration and address to the Haggis here in The Café Chez Marc. Anyone care to partake?


Will try a touch Marc .... but believe a good shot of scotch before and after would be in order!!


----------



## SINC

Gimme a big slab, and a cold Scotch ale, love the stuff! 

On second thought, forget the ale, I have one on the go . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sorry Marc, we only eat outards and no innards.
> 
> Edit:
> PS: I didn't know that Haggis is banned in the U.S. Wow. But I sure don't blame them.
> The hunt for black market haggis | Life and style | The Guardian


Well, you are going to miss out on some fine haggis and oat cakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I see that SAP must be getting some visits from some aliens today…???


The Twilight Zone?????????????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Will try a touch Marc .... but believe a good shot of scotch before and after would be in order!!


A fine choice, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Gimme a big slab, and a cold Scotch ale, love the stuff!
> 
> On second thought, forget the ale, I have one on the go . . .


Coming right us, Don. We should have advertised on SAP to get a bigger crowd.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, you are going to miss out on some fine haggis and oat cakes.



I just said we don't eat innards Mark, and no mention about oat cakes, and by all means bring them on.

The best I ever had is when I boarded with an old Scottish family when I was in my late teens. Just delicious and plenty nourishing and probably full of artery clogging fats, just delicious.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I just said we don't eat innards Mark, and no mention about oat cakes, and by all means bring them on.
> 
> The best I ever had is when I boarded with an old Scottish family when I was in my late teens. Just delicious and plenty nourishing and probably full of artery clogging fats, just delicious.


The best I ever had was when I was invited by a Scottish family who were amazed at my taking THREE helpings of haggis and oat cakes. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

"I just said we don't eat innards Mark, and no mention about oat cakes, and by all means bring them on." Who is Mark? Cuba Mark? I am Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start today, so SAP is up and I am working on tomorrow. Today features a tip for Mac owners wanting to access a local web cam courtesy of our own Patrick, a yarn about a bowl of soup and a video simply called 'Beans' which is guaranteed to make you smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Saw that clip about the beans before, but it still will make me smile each and ever time I watch it.

"Exactly." :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Anyone care for some lunch?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> "I just said we don't eat innards Mark, and no mention about oat cakes, and by all means bring them on." Who is Mark? Cuba Mark? I am Marc.


So you are. Just blame auto spell-check!!


----------



## SINC

Just watching the Humana Challenge PGA from La Quinta, CA as I await the furnace repair guy to show up this afternoon. It is nice to have the green scenery back on TV to take my mind off the deep snow outside.


----------



## SINC

Well, they are not going to be here for another hour and a half. Too bad, but the bright side is that gives me time for about two beers to steel myself for the visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from the movies. Deborah and I saw an early showing of "The Imitation Game". Great movie and great acting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all.

Today on SAP a video of Scottish police having way too much fun at a check stop, a purrfect pair and 'Study Answers Why It Smells So Good After It Rains'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Smells great here in Lunenburg this morning after the 25cm of rain we got yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch. However, any special requests when you do rise to face this day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, at first glance, the Whatzit? looks like a zipper when looking up the line.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, no it is not a zipper but one reader has indeed guessed correctly and it is now on SAP.

Sorry that I forgot to warn you about the daily gif. If I recall, those type of jiggly eggs, (my favourite so I can dip my toast in them), are not your favourite type!


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day all, hope everybody is OK

It appears that the right edge of the country is in line for another shot of crappy weather. 

Marc - I think you may have to fit the pups out with a rain slicker.

Enjoy the day - it's the only one like it this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no it is not a zipper but one reader has indeed guessed correctly and it is now on SAP.
> 
> Sorry that I forgot to warn you about the daily gif. If I recall, those type of jiggly eggs, (my favourite so I can dip my toast in them), are not your favourite type!


That's OK, Don. I don't mind what eggs look like ................ so long as I can have my eggs scrambled.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day all, hope everybody is OK
> 
> It appears that the right edge of the country is in line for another shot of crappy weather.
> 
> Marc - I think you may have to fit the pups out with a rain slicker.
> 
> Enjoy the day - it's the only one like it this week.


Afternoon, Bill. Yes, Atlantic Canada is in for some rough weather all next week. Still, they grow us tough in the four Atlantic Provinces ................. trouble is, I was born and raised in New York City.   XX) 

As for the doxies in rain gear ................ not going to happen.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

In celebration of Robbie Burns Day, haggis and oat cakes shall be on the menu this afternoon and evening at The Café Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> In celebration of Robbie Burns Day, haggis and oat cakes shall be on the menu this afternoon and evening at The Café Chez Marc. Enjoy.


I'm diggin' in Marc, with a shot of Scotch on the side!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Don, at first glance, the Whatzit? looks like a zipper when looking up the line.


Looks to me like a key viewed end on.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I'm diggin' in Marc, with a shot of Scotch on the side!


Looks good Don ....


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Looks to me like a key viewed end on.


I guess I better go take a look. 

Maybe I won't get stumped again like I did on the last one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm diggin' in Marc, with a shot of Scotch on the side!


Only a small bowl of Haggis and two oat cakes????? I will have twice that ........... but pass on the Scotch.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Looks to me like a key viewed end on.


Bingo!!!!!!!!!!! We have a winner.

How is Life treating you these days, Bob?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bingo!!!!!!!!!!! We have a winner.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days, Bob?



Hmmm…??? Not many normal keys that I know of would have such a blunt cutoff end. 

Just saying… but possible but not often or likely.  

I just got to the SAP and just a wee bit late today.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? Not many normal keys that I know of would have such a blunt cutoff end.
> 
> Just saying… but possible but not often or likely.
> 
> I just got to the SAP and just a wee bit late today.


Patrick, the SAP Whatzit Maven ......................... late to the party?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

A couple of locals got it right too, so it was an easy whatzit? Forgot to mention SAP passed a milestone this past week when we recorded our 1.5 millionth unique visitor, Tony Allison from Wales, who was vacationing in Deland, Florida. Had a nice email exchange with him. He only recently found SAP and sat by his computer all day to claim that honour.


----------



## pm-r

Congratulations to Tony Allison from Wales and to SAP to record its 1.5 millionth unique visitor, and no doubt Tony appreciated todays SAP article on St. Dwynwen's Day. Sort of an at home celebration for him.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Congratulations to Tony Allison from Wales and to SAP to record its 1.5 millionth unique visitor, and no doubt Tony appreciated todays SAP article on St. Dwynwen's Day. Sort of an at home celebration for him.


That item was submitted by Norman Hadland, also of Wales and a long time SAP reader and contributor.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A couple of locals got it right too, so it was an easy whatzit? Forgot to mention SAP passed a milestone this past week when we recorded our 1.5 millionth unique visitor, Tony Allison from Wales, who was vacationing in Deland, Florida. Had a nice email exchange with him. He only recently found SAP and sat by his computer all day to claim that honour.





pm-r said:


> Congratulations to Tony Allison from Wales and to SAP to record its 1.5 millionth unique visitor, and no doubt Tony appreciated todays SAP article on St. Dwynwen's Day. Sort of an at home celebration for him.


I recall sending you the pic of when I hit the 1,000,000 mark on SAP. Did it by luck and chance, so I had to return your check for $25,000 as my prize.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some leftover haggis? Or some oat cakes with Deborah's homemade jam?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning Marc

I think I'll stick with bacon & toast with some good Tim's coffee thank you.

Looking at the weather reports, you might be in line for a bit of rough weather, maybe lay in a few extra bottles of your favourite libation just in case.

Take Care


----------



## SINC

Morning guys, that is one hum dinger of a storm approaching the Atlantic provinces:

Crippling, 'potentially historic' blizzard headed for New York, Boston


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP that winter flu is doggone bad and 'Five Ways to Eat: Dark Chocolate'.


----------



## eMacMan

Interesting managed news takes on this years flu vaccines. First they admit this years vaccine is almost completely useless, then they tell me that flu season is almost over. 

The Grand Finalé: they tell me to rush out and get that admittedly useless flu shot.


----------



## SINC

I have had a flu shot every year for 15 years now on doctors orders after my heart attack. Haven't had the flu once in all that time. Seems to contradict the naysayers, doesn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning Marc
> 
> I think I'll stick with bacon & toast with some good Tim's coffee thank you.
> 
> Looking at the weather reports, you might be in line for a bit of rough weather, maybe lay in a few extra bottles of your favourite libation just in case.
> 
> Take Care


Yes, Bill, 30-40cm of snow and ice pellets are headed our way. One would think that I was still in St. John's, NL. Still, there is no snow on the ground as of now, so all this will be pushed aside.   XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning guys, that is one hum dinger of a storm approaching the Atlantic provinces:
> 
> Crippling, 'potentially historic' blizzard headed for New York, Boston


Yes, and I can't imagine what snow like this will do to NYC or Boston. In my 37 years in St. John's we had about five storms that dumped 50cm of snow and three that dropped over 75cm of snow in a 24 hour period. Closed down the city for a few days. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today on SAP that winter flu is doggone bad and 'Five Ways to Eat: Dark Chocolate'.


I hope I don't look like that if I ever get the flu. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have had a flu shot every year for 15 years now on doctors orders after my heart attack. Haven't had the flu once in all that time. Seems to contradict the naysayers, doesn't it?


Same here, but this year's shot is only about 25% effective.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, but this year's shot is only about 25% effective.



Says who??? 

Well so far for my wife and I it has been 100% effective.

And I think some people we know who got hit badly with the bug were wishing that had got the shots months ago as we did. 

So maybe they should get the calculator out and try those figures again.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Says who???
> 
> Well so far for my wife and I it has been 100% effective.
> 
> And I think some people we know who got hit badly with the bug were wishing that had got the shots months ago as we did.
> 
> So maybe they should get the calculator out and try those figures again.


The Center for Disease Control said that this year's strain morphed so that the shot would only be effective for about 25% of the population who got the shot. Still, you, your wife, Don and myself are, so far, part of the lucky group that has stayed flu-free.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Snow will be starting in about three hours and I need to be up in about seven hours to start digging out a path for you know who. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with your weather today Marc and although bad, it seems to me you have been shovelling far less than in your years in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, I went to bed at 8 and got up at midnight so I could complete today's video for SAP. It is the entire, nearly 10 minute regimental funeral march by thousands of mounties in red serge and police departments from across North America. The HD video, shot from a street corner on the iPhone pretty much killed the battery and took over three hours just to upload it to YouTube so it could be embedded on SAP today. 

It was an emotional and stirring sight that I will not soon forget. I hope readers who were not able to see the march on TV (no network shot it live in its entirety), enjoy this look at the event to honour constable David Wynn.


----------



## SINC

Also on SAP today in a lighter vein, our regular video shows an elderly couple who step out on a dance floor and wow the crowd! And an interesting story called, 'Smarter People Use iPhones - Study', that sets iPhone users apart.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good luck with your weather today Marc and although bad, it seems to me you have been shovelling far less than in your years in St. John's.


Thanks, Don. We will be getting about 35cm of snow, which is a crisis here but normal in St. John's. The winds are strong but at least I can shovel with the wind at my back. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all, I went to bed at 8 and got up at midnight so I could complete today's video for SAP. It is the entire, nearly 10 minute regimental funeral march by thousands of mounties in red serge and police departments from across North America. The HD video, shot from a street corner on the iPhone pretty much killed the battery and took over three hours just to upload it to YouTube so it could be embedded on SAP today.
> 
> It was an emotional and stirring sight that I will not soon forget. I hope readers who were not able to see the march on TV (no network shot it live in its entirety), enjoy this look at the event to honour constable David Wynn.


Watched that service as well, Don. Amazing the "sea of red" to show their respects. A smaller service was held in Bridgewater for his friends and neighbors during his time here. Such a tragic loss of a fine man. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A wild and windy storm is upon us. -8C temps with a -17C temp windchill, with winds gusting well over 100km/h. The snow is granular, much like sugar, and is blowing every which way. Parts of the road are clear ............ whereas anything blocking the snow has a small 15cm drift against it. Slowly, everything will be covered. Nothing to do but hunker down and wait it out. Needless to say, the doxies are NOT pleased with this sort of storm. All except Patty have gone through this before in St. John's.

You would think that I was back in St. John's, NL by they way the doxies reacted once I opened up the door.


----------



## Dr.G.

LIVE BLOG: Schools closed, travel tricky as storm begins | The Chronicle Herald

Don, this might be of help for you to keep tabs on your son and where he works.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> LIVE BLOG: Schools closed, travel tricky as storm begins | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Don, this might be of help for you to keep tabs on your son and where he works.


Thanks Marc, he works at 6021 Young St. in Halifax. That looks to be right downtown to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, he works at 6021 Young St. in Halifax. That looks to be right downtown to me.


Lots of places are closed from Lunenburg to Halifax and points west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our snow started about 5AM and came as about 15cm of ice pellets and -8C temps. Now is it -5C with strong northeasterly winds blowing another 15cm of snow all over the place. By this evening we will be back to ice pellets and then by tonight what they call "mixed precipitation". All in all, not a nice day to be outside ............. especially if you are a doxie.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Lots of places are closed from Lunenburg to Halifax and points west.



I can't even access some of the webcams via http://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/ or they are awfully slow to load - if they ever do.

It doesn't look very nice from what I could access. A good time to just stay safe and warm inside the house I'd say.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I can't even access some of the webcams via http://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/ or they are awfully slow to load - if they ever do.
> 
> It doesn't look very nice from what I could access. A good time to just stay safe and warm inside the house I'd say.


Thanks, Patrick. That webcam has a northeasterly placement, so the wind, ice pellets, sleet and snow are pounding it face on.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/

It is just after 1PM and the webcam seems to be back up as there is a break in the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maritimes storm: Roads closed, flights cancelled as blizzard hits - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Just like last winter in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

Our son and his better half were both given the day off and told to stay home today, so they too are hunkered down.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our son and his better half were both given the day off and told to stay home today, so they too are hunkered down.


Very wise on the part of their employers. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for some OtHD Breakfast, but hot coffee or tea will be ready when you are up and about.


----------



## SINC

A coffee would go well this morning, thanks Marc. Was out late to a Celebration Of Life last night so was a bit late in getting SAP online, and now have to get working on tomorrow's edition.

Todays video is interesting in that it features a 3D pen. The idea intrigued me and attracted me to the video with no idea what a 3D pen might do. Now I know and so can you on SAP. And of course we have to ask today, 'How Often Do You Change Your Pajamas?'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some 4PM High Tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

KLM Airlines Uses A Service Dog To Return Lost Items

Cute ......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to go to the bathroom and saw five adult deer at my neighbor's bird feeder. I took some non-flash pics through the window but I am not sure any will come out. Will upload the results in the light of day. Still, it was a majestic sight to see them casually just wandering about the front lawn and then slowly walking down the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see you have SAP up for today ............ a fine way to start the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yep got SAP up early today. Interesting video tale about how air Force One came to be, wasn't it?

Back to the doc's today for an ear flush. Been soaking them with mineral oil for five days now. He found them pretty full when he did my pre-op physical last week. Surgery looms in just five days now. Hope I will be able to see well enough to continue with SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yep got SAP up early today. Interesting video tale about how air Force One came to be, wasn't it?
> 
> Back to the doc's today for an ear flush. Been soaking them with mineral oil for five days now. He found them pretty full when he did my pre-op physical last week. Surgery looms in just five days now. Hope I will be able to see well enough to continue with SAP.


The First Air Force One clip was very interesting.

Good luck at the doctor's office.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbapig3utG0

Newfoundland and Labrador ........ the furthest easterly province, a beautiful province ............. a safe province.


----------



## Dr.G.

100 more postings until we hit 100,000 here in The Shang. Kudos to us all.


----------



## SINC

Good grief Marc, between you and I, we account for half those posts! Also many of the still top posters are AWOL.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well, here's one more to up the ante.


Best of luck at the doctor Don


----------



## OldeBullDust

> ..a beautiful province


I agree Marc, Newfoundland certainly is a unique & beautiful place. I shot over 700 photos when we were there, - wish we had taken more.

I'm currently painting a picture based on a photo of two small boats beached
near Parson's Pond. Caught my eye on the way up to St. Anthony. 

So many wonderful sights (and very special people).


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Well, here's one more to up the ante.
> 
> 
> Best of luck at the doctor Don


Keep them coming, Bill.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good grief Marc, between you and I, we account for half those posts! Also many of the still top posters are AWOL.


Sadly, there are only a few regulars from the top twenty who still come in on a regular basis. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> I agree Marc, Newfoundland certainly is a unique & beautiful place. I shot over 700 photos when we were there, - wish we had taken more.
> 
> I'm currently painting a picture based on a photo of two small boats beached
> near Parson's Pond. Caught my eye on the way up to St. Anthony.
> 
> So many wonderful sights (and very special people).


Cool, Bill. I never made it up to St. Anthony.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good grief Marc, between you and I, we account for half those posts! Also many of the still top posters are AWOL.


Still, when you walk into the Cafe Chez Marc, everyone yells out "Don".  (fans of the TV show "Cheers" will appreciate this statement)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Still, when you walk into the Cafe Chez Marc, everyone yells out "Don".  (fans of the TV show "Cheers" will appreciate this statement)


As in, 'everybody knows my name'?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As in, 'everybody knows my name'?


Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## johnp

... and here's one more for the cause!!


----------



## johnp

On a side note ... after a couple of medical appointments tomorrow (OTC eye photos) we're heading to a Thai restuarant for lunch .... it'll be "here come the newcomers" when it comes to Thai food for us!!! I've posted on a food forum for some hints/suggestions of what and how to order, and that's been very helpful.
Now just hope we can read the menu with our dilated pupils!!! (daughter will help in that dept, and I'm taking some notes prepared today!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... and here's one more for the cause!!


Keep them coming, John.

How is Jean these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> On a side note ... after a couple of medical appointments tomorrow (OTC eye photos) we're heading to a Thai restuarant for lunch .... it'll be "here come the newcomers" when it comes to Thai food for us!!! I've posted on a food forum for some hints/suggestions of what and how to order, and that's been very helpful.
> Now just hope we can read the menu with our dilated pupils!!! (daughter will help in that dept, and I'm taking some notes prepared today!!)


I love Thai food, John. Your dilated eyes will be tearing depending upon your selection of foods. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

John whatever you do, don't miss ordering coconut rice. Very tasty and cools the heat of the spices nicely. You will love it!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> On a side note ... after a couple of medical appointments tomorrow (OTC eye photos) we're heading to a Thai restuarant for lunch .... it'll be "here come the newcomers" when it comes to Thai food for us!!! I've posted on a food forum for some hints/suggestions of what and how to order, and that's been very helpful.
> Now just hope we can read the menu with our dilated pupils!!! (daughter will help in that dept, and I'm taking some notes prepared today!!)



Well John, at least you'll have a good excuse with your teary eyes if you get into some of their really hot spicy dishes.


----------



## johnp

Thanks guys!! We're really looking forward to this lunch .... and will be seeking some assistance re: how hot & spicy when ordering!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> John whatever you do, don't miss ordering coconut rice. Very tasty and cools the heat of the spices nicely. You will love it!


A wise suggestion, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well John, at least you'll have a good excuse with your teary eyes if you get into some of their really hot spicy dishes.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks guys!! We're really looking forward to this lunch .... and will be seeking some assistance re: how hot & spicy when ordering!!


Try a bit of everything and you will see what you like and what you can't handle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but fresh coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rod McKuen, prolific songwriter and poet, dies at 81 - LA Times

Just read the Rod McKuen died yesterday. How sad. I loved his poetry.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Rod McKuen, prolific songwriter and poet, dies at 81 - LA Times
> 
> Just read the Rod McKuen died yesterday. How sad. I loved his poetry.


He wrote so many that will endure. RIP.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee is good! Today on SAP a video on the incredible bullet train system in Japan. I normaly do not run long videos, but this one had my attention at the efficiency and near perfect time tables. 

Also in WEBBITS: 'Am I Going Down?' New smartphone app calculates flight's odds of crashing to put nervous air passengers at ease.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All

Think I'll have a second cup this morning, no need to rush out.

Have to wait for the wind & snow to stop before I plow the driveway.

Not much accumulation but the wind makes it feel real cold and hard to see.

I guess this must be Canada eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> He wrote so many that will endure. RIP.


Very true, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don and Bill. Just got back from the gym/pool. I love that last 15 minutes in the hot therapy pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Slow day here in The Shang. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

“God ... What's a headache?" :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

We seemed to have passed over 9 million views here in The Shang overnight. Amazing!!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great. How did we surpass 9 million by nearly 5,000? That seems impossible??

Today on SAP, one of Victor Borge's best bits, inflationary language.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great. How did we surpass 9 million by nearly 5,000? That seems impossible??
> 
> Today on SAP, one of Victor Borge's best bits, inflationary language.


Morning, Don. I wondered the same thing about the 9 million mark. Still, some people must just lurk here for the fun of it all.

Saw that Victor Borge bit way back in 1977. Still is an amazing use of language. :clap:


----------



## SINC

That bit is timeless though Marc. I could watch it again and again as years go by. With tomorrow's issue in the done file, I can now get a wee bit ahead by working some more. With my surgery coming up in three days, I want as little as possible to do while recovering, that is if I can see clearly for a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That bit is timeless though Marc. I could watch it again and again as years go by. With tomorrow's issue in the done file, I can now get a wee bit ahead by working some more. With my surgery coming up in three days, I want as little as possible to do while recovering, that is if I can see clearly for a few days.


True.

Hopefully, this surgery will produce good results once and for all. We shall see (no pun intended). Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Concerned Parents Call School, Are SHOCKED By Answering Machine Message!

Way back when I was a public school teacher in a junior/senior high school. Wish we had this sort of reply to parents calling in ........ even though it was back in the day before answering machines.


----------



## SINC

This cracks me up every time I see it! 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> This cracks me up every time I see it!
> 
> … ...


You got that right and I never tire of watching it. 

And the US Admiral ship commander demanding the lighthouse change course one is close.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This cracks me up every time I see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





pm-r said:


> You got that right and I never tire of watching it.
> 
> And the US Admiral ship commander demanding the lighthouse change course one is close.


----------



## Dr.G.

I like the transcript of a captain of a ship ordering the "ship" in it's path to move ........ except the other ship is a lighthouse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shubie Sam limbers up for Groundhog Day | The Chronicle Herald

We shall see in another couple of days .............................


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Shubenacadie Sam | Shubenacadie Wildlife Park, Shubenacadie

Follow all the action here ...........

Like Santa Claus, this solitary groundhog has only one big day each year.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the cam link Marc, I will have to watch that on Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for the cam link Marc, I will have to watch that on Monday.


It might not be much of an event, Don. Huge storm is coming our way. But it shall start in the afternoon, and this is a morning event. We shall see.

Nova Scotia bracing for large snowfall Monday - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is hot and ready for you to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wise advice ..............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it's hard to beat a Snoopy cartoon.

If you are a fan of precision, today's SAP video is for you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I take the doxies outside.

Care for some freshly brewed coffee and Sunday Brunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=928736753805626

Cute ...............


----------



## SINC

A coffee would indeed be great, thanks Marc. A wee bit early yet for me for brunch, but in a couple of hours, I sure will.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up when you are ready to face the new day, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...ld-dump-50-cm-of-snow-in-some-areas-1.2939540

Not going to be easy taking the doxies outside tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention today is Whatzit? day on SAP as well.  

Only one guess so far.


----------



## pm-r

I'd say your today's Whatzit? is a pair of classic kitchen large scissor style scoop used for all kinds of tasks in making round spheres like: mellon/fruit scoops, ice cream, meat balls, cake/cookies or whatever one wants in that size round balls.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd say your today's Whatzit? is a pair of classic kitchen large scissor style scoop used for all kinds of tasks in making round spheres like: mellon/fruit scoops, ice cream, meat balls, cake/cookies or whatever one wants in that size round balls.


Sounds logical, Patrick. Good speculation. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice full moon is rising in the eastern skies, marking the end of a fine sunny day. Later tonight I shall see if the doxies once again start to howl at the moon. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds logical, Patrick. Good speculation. :clap:



I think if that whatzit? shot had shown from a different angle, it would have shown holes at the bottom of the scoops to allow pushing out anything that got stuck in the scoops. But just thinking out loud here… 

If it had been longer and made of cast iron, it could have been used for making large lead shot or even fishing weights from molten lead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for a hot breakfast given the cold temps outside. However, first comes coffee to perk me up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shubenacadie Sam prepares to make call on spring - Nova Scotia - CBC News

We shall see what he has to say .......................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it is overcast here so the Alberta gopher is not likely to see his shadow.

Today on SAP a 10 year old girl just kills The animals version of House of the Rising Sun in our video. And the Whatzit? answer too.


----------



## eMacMan

The seer of seers is calling for six more weeks of winter.

BREAKING NEWS: PHIL SAYS #SIXMOREWEEKSOFWINTER | Punxsutawney Spirit



> Shubenacadie Sam prepares to make call on spring - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> We shall see what he has to say .......................


If he prognosticates six more weeks of winter will he be arrested for calling for a terrorist attack?


----------



## SINC

Well Balzac Billy says it's an early spring for northern Alberta, so I am going with him. 

By the way, does anyone know any good Groundhog Day jokes? I keep hearing the same ones over and over.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The seer of seers is calling for six more weeks of winter.
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: PHIL SAYS #SIXMOREWEEKSOFWINTER | Punxsutawney Spirit
> 
> 
> 
> If he prognosticates six more weeks of winter will he be arrested for calling for a terrorist attack?


BLOG REPLAY: Shubie Sam sees shadow, predicts 6 more weeks of winter | The Chronicle Herald

Sorry to say, six more weeks of winter. :-(XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Balzac Billy says it's an early spring for northern Alberta, so I am going with him.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know any good Groundhog Day jokes? I keep hearing the same ones over and over.


Kudos to you folks with an early spring. Still have your snow?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos to you folks with an early spring. Still have your snow?


Uh, does this answer your question?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Well Balzac Billy says it's an early spring for northern Alberta, so I am going with him.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know any good Groundhog Day jokes? I keep hearing the same ones over and over.


Well 57% of Pennsylvanians believe that groundhogs would do a better job than their current US senators. 100% believe that ground hogs would be more likely to tell the truth, than said Senators.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, does this answer your question?


Nice sidewalk clearing ............. who does this fine job? Sadly, the roads do not seem as clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Well 57% of Pennsylvanians believe that groundhogs would do a better job than their current US senators. 100% believe that ground hogs would be more likely to tell the truth, than said Senators.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Nice sidewalk clearing ............. who does this fine job? Sadly, the roads do not seem as clear.


That would be the young couple we hired to do our walks and driveways, Marc. They shovel our two double driveways, 250 feet of city sidewalk and about another 50 feet of on-property walks. They charge $250 a month and cleaned it eight times in January and seven since December 1, when we engaged them.

As for the roads, they have been cleaned a single time back in November.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That would be the young couple we hired to do our walks and driveways, Marc. They shovel our two double driveways, 250 feet of city sidewalk and about another 50 feet of on-property walks. They charge $250 a month and cleaned it eight times in January and seven since December 1, when we engaged them.
> 
> As for the roads, they have been cleaned a single time back in November.


Well, they do a good job with the sidewalks and driveways, Don. As for St. A. and street clearing, that is another story.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been out four times this afternoon and evening clearing away our driveway and parts of the backyard. The 30cm of fresh snow is a bit much for the doxies, so I have to clear out a spot for them to do ................. you know what.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

I Can't Believe How Funny This Is. I am In Tears, Make Sure Your Sound Is Turned On! | Baton.com

Still makes me laugh each time I watch this clip.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I shall pop by in the morning before I head for the hospital around 7:30. Takes at least 40 minutes to get there in rush hour traffic, plus finding a parking stall and then paying and putting a ticket on the dash. They want me there by 8:30, so hopefully I can make it by then including the walk from the parkade through the hospital to the other side. I will drive us there, but I am not allowed to drive home, that will fall to Ann who plans to stay and wait for me. If all goes according to plan, I should be discharged by 3:00.


----------



## pm-r

By BEST WISHES for your successful surgery tomorrow Don and a fast recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, I shall pop by in the morning before I head for the hospital around 7:30. Takes at least 40 minutes to get there in rush hour traffic, plus finding a parking stall and then paying and putting a ticket on the dash. They want me there by 8:30, so hopefully I can make it by then including the walk from the parkade through the hospital to the other side. I will drive us there, but I am not allowed to drive home, that will fall to Ann who plans to stay and wait for me. If all goes according to plan, I should be discharged by 3:00.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Come home safe and sound. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for anything to eat or drink. I have to get up early to dig out from the snow yesterday and overnight. After all, doxies do need to go outside as well. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Too early for anything to eat or drink. I have to get up early to dig out from the snow yesterday and overnight. After all, doxies do need to go outside as well. Wish me luck.


Morning Marc, since I cannot have anything to eat or drink this morning, that is just fine with me. It makes it easier to endure. I will now take by blood pressure meds with just a sip of water and that is it until I get back home this afternoon. I am done SAP for both today and tomorrow and will now hit the shower so I can leave in two hours. Today on SAP, a magician you will not soon forget, a big fish jumps into a boat and pushes a guy overboard and a look at Nessie's ancestor in ancient Scotland.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw your FB posting, Don. Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have had dreams and I have had nightmares.
I overcame the nightmares because of my dreams.
~Jonas Salk~


----------



## Dr.G.

Backyard Universe: "Snow Moon" rises Tuesday evening - Fayetteville Observer: Backyard Universe

With -12C temps outside, I shall have to view this with just my eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I hope Don is doing well. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. I hope Don is doing well. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Marc, wish I could say I was. Selfie taken when I got home after nine hour ordeal. Pain is terrible in left eye which is the one you can see as selfie reverses image on iPhone. Right still to be determined as it is taped down shut. That is the one with tube implant, tube thru nose after cutting through bone. On T-3s for pain and six antibiotic pills daily for a week, nasal spray and gel eye drops. Sutures come out Friday the 13th. Took me 15 minutes just to post this. Sent you pic by email, too graphic for here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, wish I could say I was. Selfie taken when I got home after nine hour ordeal. Pain is terrible in left eye which is the one you can see as selfie reverses image on iPhone. Right still to be determined as it is taped down shut. That is the one with tube implant, tube thru nose after cutting through bone. On T-3s for pain and six antibiotic pills daily for a week, nasal spray and gel eye drops. Sutures come out Friday the 13th. Took me 15 minutes just to post this. Sent you pic by email, too graphic for here.


Don, just opened up my email. Yes, the pic is a bit graphic and best not to be posted here in The Shang. Hang tough, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for the OtHD breakfast but we have some fresh coffee for any early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

And finally, 56 years ago today was the fateful Day the Music Died. RIP Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens & the Big Bopper. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9M6u7-9yNE&spfreload=10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U


----------



## Dr.G.

Taiwanese flight crashes into Taipei river; at least 19 killed | The Chronicle Herald

An amazing dash cam clip. Don, some SAP material when you are up and about???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good find, thanks. Slight improvement in sight now, but still labour to even post. Pain level still pretty high, but trying to easy off T3s as they cause constipation. The upside is the antibiotics cause diarrhea.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good find, thanks. Slight improvement in sight now, but still labour to even post. Pain level still pretty high, but trying to easy off T3s as they cause constipation. The upside is the antibiotics cause diarrhea.


Sorry to hear this, Don. Hopefully, as time progresses, you will be feeling better. Luckily, you have a good nurse with Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pug Gets Scolded – Takes it Hard [ADORABLE]

Wish our doxies would take this sort of scolding to heart as does this pug.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsudEE4SSuA&feature=youtu.be

I recall this sort of snow during the winter of 2000-01 in St. John's


----------



## Dr.G.

100-Year-Old Box of Negatives Discovered Frozen In Block of Antarctica’s Ice | Bored Panda

Don, some future SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Simon Beck Is A Snow Artist Who Uses His Feet & Compass

Amazing.


----------



## pm-r

Take care and get well soon Don.

And it seems appropriate that I see both you and Marc, both long time a prolific posters, christening the 10,000th Shang page here as I see it. That's a lot of pages!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"In September of 2005, on the first day of school, Martha Cothren, a History teacher at Valley Heights High School in Port Rowan, Ontario , did something not to be forgotten. On the first day of school, with the permission of the school superintendent, the principal and the building supervisor, she removed all of the desks in her classroom. When the first period kids entered the room they discovered that there were no desks. 'Ms. Cothren, where are our desks?'


She replied, 'You can't have a desk until you tell me how you earn the right to sit at a desk.'

They thought, 'Well, maybe it's our grades.' 'No,' she said.

'Maybe it's our behaviour.' She told them, 'No, it's not even your behaviour.'

And so, they came and went, the first period, second period, third period. Still no desks in the classroom. Kids called their parents to tell them what was happening and by early afternoon television news crews had started gathering at the school to report about this crazy teacher who had taken all the desks out of her room.

The final period of the day came and as the puzzled students found seats on the floor of the desk-less classroom. Martha Cothren said, 'Throughout the day no one has been able to tell me just what he or she has done to earn the right to sit at the desks that are ordinarily found in this classroom. Now I am going to tell you.'

At this point, Martha Cothren went over to the door of her classroom and opened it. Twenty-seven (27) Veterans, all in uniform, walked into that classroom, each one carrying a school desk. The Vets began placing the school desks in rows, and then they would walk over and stand alongside the wall. By the time the last soldier had set the final desk in place those kids started to understand, perhaps for the first time in their lives, just how the right to sit at those desks had been earned.

Martha said, 'You didn't earn the right to sit at these desks. These heroes did it for you. They placed the desks here for you. They went halfway around the world, giving up their education and interrupting their careers and families so you could have the freedom you have. Now, it's up to you to sit in them. It is your responsibility to learn, to be good students, to be good citizens. They paid the price so that you could have the freedom to get an education. Don't ever forget it.'


By the way, this is a true story. And this teacher was awarded Veterans of Foreign Wars Teacher of the Year in 2006. She is the daughter of a WWII POW."

Do you think this is worth passing along so others won't forget either, that the freedoms we have in this great country were earned by our Veterans? 

I did.

Let us always remember the men and women of our military and the rights they have won for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Take care and get well soon Don.
> 
> And it seems appropriate that I see both you and Marc, both long time a prolific posters, christening the 10,000th Shang page here as I see it. That's a lot of pages!!!


Patrick, it was a long time in coming, but on one person did it alone. We are family. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Haven't posted a pic of the doxies in a while. Here is their typical pose when I am working in the morning here in my den in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's to The Shang family, those present, missing and departed. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

It seems appropriate that you got to post the 10,000th Shang post Marc considering you got it started several years ago, so here's to then and now:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Here's to The Shang family, those present, missing and departed. Paix, mes amis.


Cheers!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems appropriate that you got to post the 10,000th Shang post Marc considering you got it started several years ago, so here's to then and now:


Yes, Patrick, it has been a long ride .................. which has just now begun. On to 200,000!!!!!!!!!!!! Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Cheers!! :clap:


Yes, John, cheers to one and all who have contributed to The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153027193938908

Don, more SAP material? 

Hope you are feeling a bit better when you do get to read this posting.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good find, thanks. Slight improvement in sight now, but still labour to even post. Pain level still pretty high, but trying to easy off T3s as they cause constipation. The upside is the antibiotics cause diarrhea.


Feel better soon, Don. Sounds like quite the procedure. Shall I dispatch a northward-bound burro with a couple of jars of mezcal? I hear it can stop pretty much any pain...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Mark. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Feel better soon, Don. Sounds like quite the procedure. Shall I dispatch a northward-bound burro with a couple of jars of mezcal? I hear it can stop pretty much any pain...


If its booze, I'm in! I ought to be able to have lots of it by the time it gets here, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If its booze, I'm in! I ought to be able to have lots of it by the time it gets here, thanks.


Sounds like you are feeling a bit better, Don. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good night Marc, give the puppies a little pat goodnight.

Looking at the weather forecast, It appears you may need a few of those of jars of mezcal - strictly as antifreeze of course - keeps the coffee from freezing!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like you are feeling a bit better, Don. :lmao:


Yes, a bit for sure Marc, made it over to the local for a pint yestrday, but sadly scared off a few folks who could not stand to look at me. 

Today is the day the bandages come off, so am looking forward to being able to use two bad eyes instead of one. It will sure help with SAP which takes me hours now instead of about an hour.

Today on SAP some grizzly cubs, a pleasant look at the 60s in our video of Chet Atkins dong 'Windy and Warm' and hwo 7 drinks a week can improve your heart health.

Depending on how things look, I may be able to post a pre-op - post-op set of pics later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good night Marc, give the puppies a little pat goodnight.
> 
> Looking at the weather forecast, It appears you may need a few of those of jars of mezcal - strictly as antifreeze of course - keeps the coffee from freezing!


Thanks, Bill. I shall. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, a bit for sure Marc, made it over to the local for a pint yestrday, but sadly scared off a few folks who could not stand to look at me.
> 
> Today is the day the bandages come off, so am looking forward to being able to use two bad eyes instead of one. It will sure help with SAP which takes me hours now instead of about an hour.
> 
> Today on SAP some grizzly cubs, a pleasant look at the 60s in our video of Chet Atkins dong 'Windy and Warm' and hwo 7 drinks a week can improve your heart health.
> 
> Depending on how things look, I may be able to post a pre-op - post-op set of pics later today.


Good to hear you are felling better, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

» NASA records the eerie sounds that planets make in outer space, it’s sure to give you the chills

Spooky .......... but all natural sounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh man, I'm in trouble now, I really don't know what to do. I signed up for five jumps a week."   :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

911 dispatcher breaks rules to save tot's life - CNN Video

Quite the success story.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear you are felling better, Don. :clap:


Not only that, now that the bandages are off, I think I am looking better too:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, hopefully it shall heal quickly and the surgery worth the pain. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we finally sold our house today. The drop in oil prices hit the St. John's housing market just as we were trying to sell. While we did not get what we thought the house was worth, we still got it sold for over $300,000 from the price we paid for it back in 1996. 

So, drinks are on the house today.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we finally sold our house today. The drop in oil prices hit the St. John's housing market just as we were trying to sell. While we did not get what we thought the house was worth, we still got it sold for over $300,000 from the price we paid for it back in 1996.
> 
> So, drinks are on the house today.


Don't forget that special form for the IRS.


----------



## CubaMark

Congrats, Marc!


----------



## pm-r

That must be quite a nice relief to have sold your old house Marc.

And thanks for the drinks.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Don't forget that special form for the IRS.


Yes, I know.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Congrats, Marc!


Gracias, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That must be quite a nice relief to have sold your old house Marc.
> 
> And thanks for the drinks.


Yes, that is a relief for sure, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

You folks can keep drinking, but it is time for me to pull the pin. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good news on the house Marc, well done. SAP was much easier today using both eyes, although still a struggle. A video today of a couple of young girls freaking out on a bungee jump type ride in NZ, a dog who helps his master measure and would you wait 14 years to get a restaurant reservation?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to hear that your vision is getting a bit better. Slow and steady is the name of the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to get our TGIF Breakfast ready and then go back to shovel. We got about 20cm of snow yesterday and overnight, but it drifted into strange ways .............. and it is too deep for the doxies out back. I have to somehow shovel out a big spot for them. Luckily, it is cold and light snow, but it is still up to my waist in spots. Wish me luck. I should start to take some snow pictures here as I did in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

People here still wonder how I can be a full-time Memorial Univ. professor while living here and teaching from here.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=807417729294350

That is one brave lion to stand up to a doxie like this.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - The Other Side: See the phases of the Moon from a whole new perspective - The Weather Network

An interesting perspective.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> ........ A video today of a couple of young girls freaking out on a bungee jump type ride in NZ ....


They did it!! Yikes, I could hardly watch the video!!


----------



## SINC

Yep, you would not catch me doing that, John!


----------



## SINC

In other news, the couple that clean our walks and driveways were here and had the job done at 4:00 a.m. today. A great job they do!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> People here still wonder how I can be a full-time Memorial Univ. professor while living here and teaching from here.


Thanks for clarifying Marc ... I too, have often wondered!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks for clarifying Marc ... I too, have often wondered!!


John, my dean calls me "the ultimate teleprofessor". Since I taught from home in St. John's, coming on campus every week or so to get my mail or attend meetings, he did not want to see me retire since I teach 3 of the 10 grad courses for a master's degree in literacy education. So, I still teach from home, just in another province, and I don't have to attend meetings. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Man goes for cat food, discovers he won $50-million lotto prize | The Chronicle Herald

Don, in your own backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A cold morning here, so a hot breakfast shall be in order. However, first some hot coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, went to bed at 7, up once to use the bathroom, right back to sleep, awoke at 7. I though that would fix me up, but now I feel terrible. With any luck I should have a new furnace in the garage today, but somehow I don't even care. Headed back to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, went to bed at 7, up once to use the bathroom, right back to sleep, awoke at 7. I though that would fix me up, but now I feel terrible. With any luck I should have a new furnace in the garage today, but somehow I don't even care. Headed back to bed.


Hope you wake up feeling better, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hope that you are up and about soon and feeling better. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Up and at 'em and have SAP done for tomorrow, about to start today. Feeling much better now, thanks. Son and his buddy got the new furnace in the garage yesterday, finished about midnight. Nice to have friends with the know how to do such a thing.

Today on our SAP video, perhaps the funniest political vid you will ever see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Up and at 'em and have SAP done for tomorrow, about to start today. Feeling much better now, thanks. Son and his buddy got the new furnace in the garage yesterday, finished about midnight. Nice to have friends with the know how to do such a thing.
> 
> Today on our SAP video, perhaps the funniest political vid you will ever see.


Good to hear you are feeling better, Don.

Did not know that Spanish was an official language in the Alberta legislature.


----------



## Dr.G.

51-time PGA Tour winner Billy Casper passes away at the age of 83 - CBSSports.com

Don, you might appreciate this golfer. He had such a sweet swing on the PGA tour.

Incredibly only Byron Nelson, Jack Nicklaus, Tiger Woods, Arnold Palmer, Ben Hogan and Sam Snead have more than Casper's 51 PGA Tour wins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

Clips - Season 22: Heritage Minute - The Donair - This Hour Has 22 Minutes

Donair History | The Halifax Donair

Enjoy a morning chuckle.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All

Yes please Marc, a hot cup of coffee would be great, Thank you.

How are you making out with the snow? Have you been able to clear a "Doxie Approved" outdoor exercise space?

We have two cats, and they are not enjoying the latest dump of snow at all! (only about 15cm). Anxious to get out but then more anxious to get back in. The bare earth under the side deck will be well fertilised by spring time.

Enjoy the day, it's the only one like it this week!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. The temps are supposed to hit +3 today so much of the snow should melt. Feeling a bit better these days after my concussion. Still have a little vertigo symptoms but they are getting better .... Not as much quiet room time! Hoping to head south in the next week or so for some warmth.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Up and at 'em and have SAP done for tomorrow, about to start today. Feeling much better now, thanks. Son and his buddy got the new furnace in the garage yesterday, finished about midnight. Nice to have friends with the know how to do such a thing.
> …



Glad to hear you're feeling better Don and managing a bit better than your old furnace it seems, as it seemingly needed replacing and I guess the repairs didn't work.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better Don and managing a bit better than your old furnace it seems, as it seemingly needed replacing and I guess the repairs didn't work.


Well, I spent $300 on a new squirrel cage fan and a new motor, but it still needed another $300 for a new gas valve and pilot light assembly. New furnace at wholesale was $527 and it cost another $100 for chimney and gas fitting parts to make it fit. Instead of $600 on a 30 year old furnace, now is brand new for about the same money. A no brainer?

Maybe I can unload the old one on Kijiji for $100 as well.


----------



## pm-r

I'm guessing that the new furnace is probably more efficient and with electronic controls etc. as well. As you say, a no brainer to just replace the old one.


----------



## pm-r

Just for Marc and I don't know what language it is. Polish perhaps..?

I came across the photo while attempting to discover what the hama HDMI-H2O cable was all about on SAP the other day. Maybe the German sense of humour…???


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All
> 
> Yes please Marc, a hot cup of coffee would be great, Thank you.
> 
> How are you making out with the snow? Have you been able to clear a "Doxie Approved" outdoor exercise space?
> 
> We have two cats, and they are not enjoying the latest dump of snow at all! (only about 15cm). Anxious to get out but then more anxious to get back in. The bare earth under the side deck will be well fertilised by spring time.
> 
> Enjoy the day, it's the only one like it this week!


Evening, Bill. No, Lunenburg has had an above average 100cm of snow so far this winter with more to come. Doxies are able to walk on top of this pile in the backyard but it is difficult for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. The temps are supposed to hit +3 today so much of the snow should melt. Feeling a bit better these days after my concussion. Still have a little vertigo symptoms but they are getting better .... Not as much quiet room time! Hoping to head south in the next week or so for some warmth.


Good to hear, Rp. Heading for Georgia?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just for Marc and I don't know what language it is. Polish perhaps..?
> 
> I came across the photo while attempting to discover what the hama HDMI-H2O cable was all about on SAP the other day. Maybe the German sense of humour…???


Yes, Patrick, doxies are truly lap dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Clips - Season 22: Heritage Minute - The Donair - This Hour Has 22 Minutes
> 
> Donair History | The Halifax Donair


Thanks, Marc - Time to dig out my donair recipe and make up a batch this week. I have a pretty authentic recipe, the only ingredient lacking here in Mexico is good pita bread.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got a solid nine hours again so am rarin' to go. Today on SAP a video of a chopper trying to land on a ship in rough seas, memories of childhood and why you should take your shoes off at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Thanks, Marc - Time to dig out my donair recipe and make up a batch this week. I have a pretty authentic recipe, the only ingredient lacking here in Mexico is good pita bread.


Good to hear, Mark. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got a solid nine hours again so am rarin' to go. Today on SAP a video of a chopper trying to land on a ship in rough seas, memories of childhood and why you should take your shoes off at home.


Morning, Don. How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

I have more pain today than in the past few days, but a pain killer has warded that off so I am good to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have more pain today than in the past few days, but a pain killer has warded that off so I am good to go.


Good to hear, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=785214024887479&set=vb.162674430474778&type=2&theater

A sweet ending.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast and hot coffee. Any special requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I have never let my schooling interfere with my education."
Mark Twain

Great SAP MT quote, Don. Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

The long-lost Apollo 11 artifacts discovered in Neil Armstrong’s closet - The Washington Post

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The long-lost Apollo 11 artifacts discovered in Neil Armstrong’s closet - The Washington Post
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Indeed it is, grabbed and filed, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is, grabbed and filed, merci.


Thought so, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clips - Season 22: Groundhog Day - This Hour Has 22 Minutes

Cute.


----------



## SINC

Another long day for me. Still lots of bleeding within the left eye. Odd as that was the eye with the least issues, but is causing me more grief than the right which underwent major surgery and an implant. Oh well, Friday is now only three days hence until the surgeon examines his handiwork and removes the sutures. That part cannot happen soon enough for me. (Even if it does hurt.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another long day for me. Still lots of bleeding within the left eye. Odd as that was the eye with the least issues, but is causing me more grief than the right which underwent major surgery and an implant. Oh well, Friday is now only three days hence until the surgeon examines his handiwork and removes the sutures. That part cannot happen soon enough for me. (Even if it does hurt.)


Good luck, mon ami. Hopefully, by this weekend, you shall truly be on the mend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for out OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Hit the sack at 8 and slept until midnight, then got up and finished SAP for today and tomorrow, so the balance of the day is all mine.

Today's video features Corvette Heaven, with a twist for an ending indeed.

Now to see if that spot I left is still lukewarm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD Breakfast and/or coffee?


----------



## SINC

A coffee wil do just fine this morning thanks Marc. I really feel the bruising of the head clamps this morning. Both temples, lower skull at rear, both sides and upper cheek bones are all sore to the touch from where my head was firmly clamped so I could not move during surgery. Odd that this becomes an issue with soreness some eight days later. Other than that, the healing is progressing, but the left eye which only received the lift procedure continues to be badly swollen and tender while the right, the site of major surgery, is pain free and back to normal size.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee wil do just fine this morning thanks Marc. I really feel the bruising of the head clamps this morning. Both temples, lower skull at rear, both sides and upper cheek bones are all sore to the touch from where my head was firmly clamped so I could not move during surgery. Odd that this becomes an issue with soreness some eight days later. Other than that, the healing is progressing, but the left eye which only received the lift procedure continues to be badly swollen and tender while the right, the site of major surgery, is pain free and back to normal size.


Hopefully, someday soon, you shall be back to your old self .............. and pain free. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Another bad afternoon as I got the chills and could not shake them. Finally to bed at 6 to warm up, but awoke at 9 and been up ever since. SAP is up for the day, now only tomorrow remains to be done, then it is back to bed for this guy.

"I Called 911, But First I Slapped Her With A Piece Of Pizza”, yep really on todays video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another bad afternoon as I got the chills and could not shake them. Finally to bed at 6 to warm up, but awoke at 9 and been up ever since. SAP is up for the day, now only tomorrow remains to be done, then it is back to bed for this guy.
> 
> "I Called 911, But First I Slapped Her With A Piece Of Pizza”, yep really on todays video.


Sorry to hear of your health setback, Don. Hopefully some rest will prove to be helpful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast and coffee. Any requests?


----------



## CubaMark

Be well, Don. After a surgery like that, take nothing lightly, and see a doctor if you have any doubts.

Coffee welcomed. My wife has begun morning swims at the new community pool, which is just up the street from my university office. So I'm now the first person into the office daily (after the cleaning staff). Today we rushed out with our son to preschool before going to the pool, and I had time to grab no more than an apple and a bottle of yoghurt. Going to be hungry soon.... 

Marc: More snow on the way, I hear? And you thought you were retiring to a nice, warm coastal village!


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Be well, Don. After a surgery like that, take nothing lightly, and see a doctor if you have any doubts.


I have an appointment with the surgeon tomorrow morning at 11:30 to have the sutures removed and an assessment of how the op turned out. I have never experienced such discomfort in my life as having stitches in one's eyes for 10 days. I sure hope the results were worth the agony it has caused me. Thanks for the thought, but with a retired RN for a wife, I do not get away with much.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Be well, Don. After a surgery like that, take nothing lightly, and see a doctor if you have any doubts.
> 
> Coffee welcomed. My wife has begun morning swims at the new community pool, which is just up the street from my university office. So I'm now the first person into the office daily (after the cleaning staff). Today we rushed out with our son to preschool before going to the pool, and I had time to grab no more than an apple and a bottle of yoghurt. Going to be hungry soon....
> 
> Marc: More snow on the way, I hear? And you thought you were retiring to a nice, warm coastal village!


Morning, Mark. Deborah and I go to the new Lunenburg County Life Center M/W/F for swimming. It is in Bridgewater, but that is only about 15 minutes from Lunenburg, depending upon the weather. Yes, more snow for tomorrow and lots more for Sunday. So far, Lunenburg has had about five times the snow that St. John's has gotten, and that includes their blizzard today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have an appointment with the surgeon tomorrow morning at 11:30 to have the sutures removed and an assessment of how the op turned out. I have never experienced such discomfort in my life as having stitches in one's eyes for 10 days. I sure hope the results were worth the agony it has caused me. Thanks for the thought, but with a retired RN for a wife, I do not get away with much.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -4C with now wind at just past 11AM. A grand morning, especially for the doxies to race about the backyard.

Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Can't see St. John's this morning.


----------



## SINC

Sorry, thought reading the last post I was in the weather thread. 

Post deleted and reposted there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry, thought reading the last post I was in the weather thread.
> 
> Post deleted and reposted there.


Sorry for the mixup, Don. Wanted to show Mark some NS pics.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I have an appointment with the surgeon tomorrow morning at 11:30 to have the sutures removed and an assessment of how the op turned out. I have never experienced such discomfort in my life as having stitches in one's eyes for 10 days. I sure hope the results were worth the agony it has caused me. Thanks for the thought, but with a retired RN for a wife, I do not get away with much.



I hope you get relief soon Don and I just can't imagine the discomfort, especially with the eyes, there're so sensitive to even a tiny bit of anything foreign.

But not to belittle your eye surgery and discomfort, I just thought I'd relay a site that a friend of my eldest son in Whitehorse is undergoing with his ordeal of frostbite he encountered with his *Yukon's annual Arctic Ultra* with plans to run 700km from Whitehorse to Dawson City. 
That's my eldest son Trevor in the video with his Polish friend Michal:
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=782585285169751&fref=nf

Edit: 
You'll have to excuse CBC's terrible audio, but not to miss Michal's quote my son picked up and relayed:
" Michal's quote of the day - "I learned it the hard way - If you want to get on CBC, do something wrong." " 

Maybe that's just something that news reporters do eh Don???


----------



## Dr.G.

That is quite the run, Patrick. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. for our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Got SAP up for the day. See if you recognize The Babe in today's video. Now to finish up tomorrow and get ready to visit the eye doc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Wonder how Babe Ruth did at Yankee Stadium that day after that sort of ride??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for a special Friday the 13th TGIF Breakfast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, good luck with your visit to the doctor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah stumped me with this Whatzit of her own. See if you can figure out what it is. Use it for SAP if you want.


----------



## CubaMark

I wonder if my generation is the last that might remember what that is....


----------



## pm-r

Oh... do I ever still miss those foot operated dimmer switches. 

At least some European cars had both the foot and a column dimmer switch for a while, but the column "headlight flash" was disconnected and deemed un-safe to use in North American imports. Brain fart decisions!!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I wonder if my generation is the last that might remember what that is....


Mark, I didn't have a clue ............. even when Deborah told me what it was. I never used one.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh... do I ever still miss those foot operated dimmer switches.
> 
> At least some European cars had both the foot and a column dimmer switch for a while, but the column "headlight flash" was disconnected and deemed un-safe to use in North American imports. Brain fart decisions!!


Correct, Patrick ............ our Whatzit maven. I never used one so Deborah had to tell me what it was used for in a car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our Canada: Lunenburg, N.S. - Canadian Living

Some of the reasons we like Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1480056058874103

Cute ............... albeit quite real for some of us.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1480056058874103
> 
> Cute ............... albeit quite real for some of us.



Yes it is, but isn't this also know as _*double posting*_...????


----------



## pm-r

A bit bizarre and a bit too close for you Marc…
N.S. police say they've foiled attempt to kill people in a public place | CTV News


----------



## SINC

Well, a very bad day for me indeed.

Got the stitches out at 11:30, doc says all went well, no issues, then he officially retired as of noon today.

Went home, had some lunch and laid back to watch a little TV. That's went something picked me in the right eye.

Lo and behold there was the tube they implanted on Feb 3 staring back at me. The eye doc looking after me now is Audrey Chan who replaced Dr. Johnson. She was not available, nor was Johnson, now retired. Explained issue to nurse who sent us to our own GP for an assessment. Said if that did not work to head for emergency at the Royal Alex.

Our GP could not help, so we headed to emerg at 3:00. Emerg got us into opthomology by 4:00. An intern looked at me at 6:00 and worked on me til 8:00. He used a Lanocane spray up by nose to freeze it and sprayed so much I had liquid in my throat and had to swallow. that froze my esophogus and I could no longer swallow and sent me into a panic attack. Took then over half an hour to stabalize me. I said enough, no more, lemme out of here and they released me.

I have an appointment with the surgeon tomorrow morning at 9:30 when she will try what the intern tried tonight. I told them no way would I allow them to try that again, I am not ready to die.

The saga continues tomorrow, meanwhile I have an inch of tubing in a big loop hanging out of my right eye.

If all else fails, they will remove it tomorrow, but only as a last resort. If they do the operation will fail and it will have to be repeated in a few weeks once I heal.

Yep, it IS Friday the 13th!


----------



## pm-r

Good grief Don, what a horrible experience.

My sympathies and I'm surprised you could even type your post. I sure hope things go better tomorrow.


----------



## CubaMark

:-O

Oh, Don - Sure you don't want that tequila now? 

Sheesh!


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> :-O
> 
> Oh, Don - Sure you don't want that tequila now?
> 
> Sheesh!



Nows the time to send Don some of that Mezcal you were offering a while ago, and I think it's a bit stronger isn't it. 

He sure deserves a few good belts or maybe more. And a good antiseptic I believe.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yes it is, but isn't this also know as _*double posting*_...????


Yes it is, Patrick. Still, I am from New York City, NY .......... or, as they say there "New York, New York ........... so nice they named it twice". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A bit bizarre and a bit too close for you Marc…
> N.S. police say they've foiled attempt to kill people in a public place | CTV News


Very bizarre indeed, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, a very bad day for me indeed.
> 
> Got the stitches out at 11:30, doc says all went well, no issues, then he officially retired as of noon today.
> 
> Went home, had some lunch and laid back to watch a little TV. That's went something picked me in the right eye.
> 
> Lo and behold there was the tube they implanted on Feb 3 staring back at me. The eye doc looking after me now is Audrey Chan who replaced Dr. Johnson. She was not available, nor was Johnson, now retired. Explained issue to nurse who sent us to our own GP for an assessment. Said if that did not work to head for emergency at the Royal Alex.
> 
> Our GP could not help, so we headed to emerg at 3:00. Emerg got us into opthomology by 4:00. An intern looked at me at 6:00 and worked on me til 8:00. He used a Lanocane spray up by nose to freeze it and sprayed so much I had liquid in my throat and had to swallow. that froze my esophogus and I could no longer swallow and sent me into a panic attack. Took then over half an hour to stabalize me. I said enough, no more, lemme out of here and they released me.
> 
> I have an appointment with the surgeon tomorrow morning at 9:30 when she will try what the intern tried tonight. I told them no way would I allow them to try that again, I am not ready to die.
> 
> The saga continues tomorrow, meanwhile I have an inch of tubing in a big loop hanging out of my right eye.
> 
> If all else fails, they will remove it tomorrow, but only as a last resort. If they do the operation will fail and it will have to be repeated in a few weeks once I heal.
> 
> Yep, it IS Friday the 13th!


Just saw this on the next page of The Shang thread, Don. What a fright. I am truly hoping that something can be done to help make this operation successful. Very best of luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some breakfast and coffee. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's hoping that when Don reads this he will on the mend from his ordeal of yesterday.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP online and am steeling myself for another onslaught of people trying to solve my problem. I did get some sleep, but still have that loop of tubing protruding from my right eye. Uncomfortable to be sure, but not unbearable. Yet. Have to leave in a couple hours while under a heavy snowfall warning for our area, which can make that trip closer to two hours than the normal one. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP online and am steeling myself for another onslaught of people trying to solve my problem. I did get some sleep, but still have that loop of tubing protruding from my right eye. Uncomfortable to be sure, but not unbearable. Yet. Have to leave in a couple hours while under a heavy snowfall warning for our area, which can make that trip closer to two hours than the normal one. Later.


All I shall say is good luck, my friend. Let us hope for positive results.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP online and am steeling myself for another onslaught of people trying to solve my problem. I did get some sleep, but still have that loop of tubing protruding from my right eye. Uncomfortable to be sure, but not unbearable. Yet. Have to leave in a couple hours while under a heavy snowfall warning for our area, which can make that trip closer to two hours than the normal one. Later.



God forbid that we should possibly go without our daily SAP while you suffer your eye ordeal.

I sure hope you get some relief and success today and watch out on those roads. Just one hospital visit for your eyes is more than enough and you sure don't need an added Emergency Room visit!!


----------



## SINC

SUCCESS! 

Just got home from the hospital where I met my new eye surgeon, a petite young woman named Audrey Chan. She exudes confidence and was able to re insert the tube back into place, although she is worried it may not stay there. If that is the case, I go to her office on Tuesday and she will remove it altogether. She is confident this will not nullify what was done and has given me some things to do to help it along. She is worried that my left eye is in bad shape as far as the lower lid is concerned and she wants to redo it as soon as possible. I like this young woman a lot, she put me at ease right away.

Now for some golf on TV and a few cold ones today to forget the trials of the past few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> SUCCESS!
> 
> Just got home from the hospital where I met my new eye surgeon, a petite young woman named Audrey Chan. She exudes confidence and was able to re insert the tube back into place, although she is worried it may not stay there. If that is the case, I go to her office on Tuesday and she will remove it altogether. She is confident this will not nullify what was done and has given me some things to do to help it along. She is worried that my left eye is in bad shape as far as the lower lid is concerned and she wants to redo it as soon as possible. I like this young woman a lot, she put me at ease right away.
> 
> Now for some golf on TV and a few cold ones today to forget the trials of the past few days.


Good to hear, Don. :clap:


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> SUCCESS!
> 
> Just got home from the hospital where I met my new eye surgeon, a petite young woman named Audrey Chan. She exudes confidence and was able to re insert the tube back into place, although she is worried it may not stay there. If that is the case, I go to her office on Tuesday and she will remove it altogether. She is confident this will not nullify what was done and has given me some things to do to help it along. She is worried that my left eye is in bad shape as far as the lower lid is concerned and she wants to redo it as soon as possible. I like this young woman a lot, she put me at ease right away.
> 
> Now for some golf on TV and a few cold ones today to forget the trials of the past few days.


Great news Don .... sounds like you have finally found some very capable hands to take care of you!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Deborah and I had a grand Valentine's Day meal out at a nice restaurant here in Lunenburg. See you all tomorrow for Sunday Brunch, hopefully. Up to 50cm of snow and 120km/h winds are expected to start in the next few hours and I am not sure what the electricity situation will be by tomorrow morning. So, we shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with that storm, Marc. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good luck with that storm, Marc. Stay safe.


Thanks, Don. It is raging outside right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow is being blasted at up to 10cm an hour. I can't see across the street anymore.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Radar - Halifax, NS - Environment Canada

Lunenburg, NS is currently right in the bull's eye.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don I hope things are getting better with your eyes. Recovery can be a pain sometimes. As you have often said getting older isn't for the faint of heart.

Marc, you guys have really been hit this year. The only bright side is that we are almost through Feb, so surely spring is around the corner.

Here it is -37 and we had about 60 cm of snow last week. I almost have no where to put any new stuff ... It is like I am living in the rest of Canada. If this keeps up as our winters we may think about B.C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don I hope things are getting better with your eyes. Recovery can be a pain sometimes. As you have often said getting older isn't for the faint of heart.
> 
> Marc, you guys have really been hit this year. The only bright side is that we are almost through Feb, so surely spring is around the corner.
> 
> Here it is -37 and we had about 60 cm of snow last week. I almost have no where to put any new stuff ... It is like I am living in the rest of Canada. If this keeps up as our winters we may think about B.C.


Morning, Rp. Yes, we got pounded today and it is still falling and blowing.

earth :: an animated map of global wind, weather, and ocean conditions

Everyone says that Spring will be here soon .............. we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess I can take a break from snow shoveling and do Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I guess I can take a break from snow shoveling and do Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


I will have a Butter Toffee please, that is after we take MayBelle out for her morning bathroom break .... One Dogcicle coming up.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents. I went to bed at 7 and did not awake until 7 this morning and I am still tired. Ann says I should just sleep as long as I can as it is my body's way of coping with the stress of the past couple of weeks.

SAP is up with an interesting video of how they make ice cream in Thailand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I will have a Butter Toffee please, that is after we take MayBelle out for her morning bathroom break .... One Dogcicle coming up.


Coming right up, Rp. With freezing rain and ice pellets coming down now here in Lunenburg, the doxies will be able to join MayBelle as a "dogcicle".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents. I went to bed at 7 and did not awake until 7 this morning and I am still tired. Ann says I should just sleep as long as I can as it is my body's way of coping with the stress of the past couple of weeks.
> 
> SAP is up with an interesting video of how they make ice cream in Thailand.


Listen to Ann, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=196OwW8vN5E&feature=share

All too true today. We are nearing the 50cm of snow and ice pellets mark. Should hit it in a couple of hours. Needless to say, the doxies are not pleased.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day and time to move on to tomorrow. Yesterday I slept from 7 to 7 so am catching up, but I am weak and easily tired. It is going to take me a while to recover from this, have the new lid lift in March and then surgery in April to remove skin cancer from my nose and upper forehead. I am beginning to feel like a pin cushion. 

Check out the video on SAP today, it will surprise you to say the least.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Hopefully, this ordeal will be over soon and worth the pain.

Amazing clip of the creation and construction of the watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Love doesn't make the world go 'round. Love is what makes the ride worthwhile." - Franklin P. Jones


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some hot coffee?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone care for some hot coffee?


Morning Marc, any Butter Toffee?

Don, rest is important, get as much as you can.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, any Butter Toffee?
> 
> Don, rest is important, get as much as you can.


I shall take that as a direct order RP, and thanks!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I shall take that as a direct or RP, and thanks!


You are welcome. I am still feeling the effects of my concussion and that was about a month ago. So I find myself "in the quiet room" every once and awhile.


----------



## SINC

I thought 'someone' here might get a chuckle out of this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, any Butter Toffee?
> 
> Don, rest is important, get as much as you can.


Coming right up, Rp .......... albeit a bit late for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I thought 'someone' here might get a chuckle out of this one.


Oh the humanity ............... that poor doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Westminster is on right now ................. let's go doxies ...............


----------



## SINC

Once again I am tucked in bed wearing a full sweat suit under a winter fleece lined hoodie. Then I am under a duvet covered quilt covered with a single layer wool blanket. Add to that my heavy Scot woolen bench warmer blanket and I am good to go.


----------



## SINC

Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Once again I am tucked in bed wearing a full sweat suit under a winter fleece lined hoodie. Then I am under a duvet covered quilt covered with a single layer wool blanket. Add to that my heavy Scot woolen bench warmer blanket and I am good to go.


Staying warm to watch Westminster????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night all.


Good night, Don. Hope you feel a bit better in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

No dachshunds won the hound group at Westminster, so time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, best sleep I have had in weeks, a solid seven hours at a very comfortable temperature after removing all those clothes.

SAP is up and it is time to move on to tomorrows issue. Imagine taking your pet dinosaur for a walk in the park. A prank that provides a few chuckles in our vide. Watch as a man swims through ice to save his dog in our daily gif. And read about the 63-year-old woman who had sex with 3,000 men.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to hear that you are feeling better today. Cool SAP prank video .......... loved when he crashed the wedding pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee ............. or pancakes?


----------



## SINC

Seems to me that ths being Shrove Tuesday, pancakes ought to be the dish of the day, merci. Funny, but my mother always served them at noon for dinner when we were kids, not breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Seems to me that ths being Shrove Tuesday, pancakes ought to be the dish of the may, merci. Funny, but my mother always served them at noon for dinner when we ere kids, not breakfast.


Being Jewish, this was never something I grew up with. Still, Deborah wants some for brunch, so that will be the order of the day.


----------



## SINC

It always amazes me how sensitive a dog is to the way you feel. The last few days, Ely has been my constant companion, usually found sleeping between my legs with her head on my feet as I lay on the couch resting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet, Don. Just like some of our doxies.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here, again, with some flurries, but nothing like you have Marc. I bet you thought you would get a break moving to NS from NL.

Don it's PACZKI DAY here so we are heading out to get a few. Blak's Bakery expects to sell 30,000 of the things today...yum yum!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here, again, with some flurries, but nothing like you have Marc. I bet you thought you would get a break moving to NS from NL.
> 
> Don it's PACZKI DAY here so we are heading out to get a few. Blak's Bakery expects to sell 30,000 of the things today...yum yum!


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, moving here was partly inspired by our thoughts that Lunenburg gets about 75% less snow than St. John's. So far this winter, St. J. had gotten 75cm of snow and we have gotten well over 150cm of snow.


----------



## Rps

Well, we moved to Windsor to escape the winter. All along we had heard how mild the winters were and the light snow. So we moved, first year record cold and snow, about -40cs, the second year broke those records.. B.C. Is beginning to look inviting.


----------



## pm-r

There are lots of places in BC with some darn cold winters and lots of snow as well, but I must admit that the lower Vancouver Island has been especially nice and balmy lately and a lot of flowers and tree blossoms this year, which is typical.

Our youngest son's in-laws just picked 29 nice sized lemons from their lemon tree this weekend in Saanich municipality!! How's that for temptation…???


----------



## johnp

Patrick .... the lemons look great ... could use one for our balcony rums these days!!


----------



## Rps

Sure, rub it in😀😀


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Patrick .... the lemons look great ... could use one for our balcony rums these days!!


While I enjoy lemons as much as the next guy, what I enjoyed seeing more, was the green grass in the back yard.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Sure, rub it in😀😀



Well *Rps*, you did mention a move to BC and I just wanted to show the reports of nice milder weather out here aren't wild exaggerated stories. 

And yes Don, green grass in a lot of yards, and I even heard a gas lawnmower going somewhere close by the other day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, we moved to Windsor to escape the winter. All along we had heard how mild the winters were and the light snow. So we moved, first year record cold and snow, about -40cs, the second year broke those records.. B.C. Is beginning to look inviting.


Rp, we moved to Lunenburg, NS for the same rationale re the milder winters with less snow. We have had over twice the snow this winter than St. John's has received, with more to come. Latest forecasts are showing an early spring for BC and Alberta, with most of ON over to western NL being kept in the grips of below average temps and above average snowfalls.


----------



## SINC

Take heart Marc, the long term averages show that you clearly made the right move to escape the snow. There are many more good years to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Take heart Marc, the long term averages show that you clearly made the right move to escape the snow. There are many more good years to come.


Let us hope so, Don. Any more snow and the neighbors are going to carry out the threat that I am told has been done to outsiders that bring disease, floods and snow. At least it would melt the snow on the roof and deck. We shall see. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoL6a37d1Rg[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for a fine OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Moening all, SAP is up and am about to begin on tomorrow's issue. If you like WWI steam machinery, today's video is for you. Pay attention the the driver and count how many times he has to turn the steering wheel to get around the corner. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Looks like an interesting SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for a fine OtHD Breakfast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dim sum: A food journey to the heart of Hong Kong - The Globe and Mail

John, thought you might like to read this article.


----------



## SINC

Bad news this morning as the tube has once again popped out of my eye. I will now spend the day trying to get it permanently removed as the doc told me would be the case if it came out again. Just what I need. I am so sick and tired of this mess, I wish I had never had the procedure done. This is way too much for me.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Dim sum: A food journey to the heart of Hong Kong - The Globe and Mail
> 
> John, thought you might like to read this article.


Thanks Marc .... an enjoyable read. Wow, would sure enjoy tasting what the author did. It's no wonder some of our fellow diners where we go here, head back home to Hong Kong for the real thing once in a while!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bad news this morning as the tube has once again popped out of my eye. I will now spend the day trying to get it permanently removed as the doc told me would be the case if it came out again. Just what I need. I am so sick and tired of this mess, I wish I had never had the procedure done. This is way too much for me.


Sorry to hear of this setback, Don. Hopefully, the doctor you felt good about will be able to rectify this situation. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc .... an enjoyable read. Wow, would sure enjoy tasting what the author did. It's no wonder some of our fellow diners where we go here, head back home to Hong Kong for the real thing once in a while!!


Thought you might like this, John.

How is Jean these days?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thought you might like this, John. How is Jean these days?


Always doing as best as she can Marc!! Her birthday is coming up this weekend ... we're looking forward to celebrating by dining 'out' and 'in' ... before, on, and after the day!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of this setback, Don. Hopefully, the doctor you felt good about will be able to rectify this situation. Bonne chance, mon ami.


After too many attempts to count today, I finally got the Crawford tube back into my eye. I have an appointment with Dr. Chan to have it removed on Friday morning at 10:10. That means it comes our four months too early. I am keeping my fingers crossed it will not jeopardize the surgery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> After too many attempts to count today, I finally got the Crawford tube back into my eye. I have an appointment with Dr. Chan to have it removed on Friday morning at 10:10. That means it comes our four months too early. I am keeping my fingers crossed it will not jeopardize the surgery.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Fell asleep at 7 wide awake at 10. Too early to post SAP. What to do?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Fell asleep at 7 wide awake at 10. Too early to post SAP. What to do?


Good question, Don. Cuddle a dog on your lap???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some coffee and breakfast. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good question, Don. Cuddle a dog on your lap???


Nice thought except Ely sleeps with Crystal and they were already in bed.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Time for some coffee and breakfast. Any requests?


Morning Marc, just a coffee for now thanks as I have yet to finish SAP for tomorrow.

Today on SAP, starting a bonfire with a hot rod, a dog who has trouble with an ice cube and a look at the quietest places in America.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice thought except Ely sleeps with Crystal and they were already in bed.


We could send you one of the doxies who love to cuddle, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mars mysteries: Giant plumes, the jelly doughnut and more - Technology & Science - CBC News

Very interesting ................


----------



## pm-r

Looks like the doxies have a real BC threat at the Westminster dog show Marc. But at least it was a Canadian dog that took Best of Show!!!

B.C. beagle Miss P wins best in show at 2015 Westminster Dog Show | Globalnews.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Looks like the doxies have a real BC threat at the Westminster dog show Marc. But at least it was a Canadian dog that took Best of Show!!!
> 
> B.C. beagle Miss P wins best in show at 2015 Westminster Dog Show | Globalnews.ca


True, Patrick. A doxie has never won Westminster (our Gracie was there as the #1 Standard Wirehair Dachshund in Canada back in 2010, but she did not place in the top three), but this is a great looking beagle ................ and a Canadian bread dog to boot. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Spent fom 10 til 3 at clinics, lab and hospital seeing GP, getting chest xray, EKG and blood work done. Could barely make it through. Ver sick and they are trying to figure what is wrong. They took me off blood pressure meds. BP toay was 93 on 42. Still have to try to get to eye doc in morning in freezing rain that has already started. I truly wanted to just lay down and die today. Living right now is far too hard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Spent fom 10 til 3 at clinics, lab and hospital seeing GP, getting chest xray, EKG and blood work done. Could barely make it through. Ver sick and they are trying to figure what is wrong. They took me off blood pressure meds. BP toay was 93 on 42. Still have to try to get to eye doc in morning in freezing rain that has already started. I truly wanted to just lay down and die today. Living right now is far too hard.



Bare with it Don, and I'm sure you have the best of staff looking after you even if it is an unpleasant hassle.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Spent fom 10 til 3 at clinics, lab and hospital seeing GP, getting chest xray, EKG and blood work done. Could barely make it through. Ver sick and they are trying to figure what is wrong. They took me off blood pressure meds. BP toay was 93 on 42. Still have to try to get to eye doc in morning in freezing rain that has already started. I truly wanted to just lay down and die today. Living right now is far too hard.


Truly sorry to hear of your situation, Don. We posted at the same time and I missed this last night. Hope you are feeling better in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF Breakfast?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is one for today at least, not sure I can do tomorrow. I am so sick and so weak, I doubt I can drag myself into the city and there is an ice storm to boot. Whatever.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is one for today at least, not sure I can do tomorrow. I am so sick and so weak, I doubt I can drag myself into the city and there is an ice storm to boot. Whatever.


Good luck, mon ami. Hang in there. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hero dachshund helps save St. Bernard

One smart dachshund.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hope Don is OK


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Hope Don is OK


+1. Hopefully just resting - sounds like an exhausting time for him...


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> +1. Hopefully just resting - sounds like an exhausting time for him...


True. Eye and heart problems are no joking matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, hope you are able to read this tomorrow morning and let us know that you are on the mend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern horizon. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, Don shall be online sometime this morning to let us know of his condition ............... which we all hope shall be improving. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a Feb. 21st SAP, so I am hopeful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Three's company: Venus, Mars and a skinny moon converge - The Washington Post

Should be an interesting celestial show tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://theilovedogssite.com/15-thin..._medium=link&utm_campaign=I+Love+My+Dachshund

Interesting .............. if you like doxies.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Hopefully, Don shall be online sometime this morning to let us know of his condition ............... which we all hope shall be improving. Bonne chance, mon ami.


I can tell you there has been a marginal improvement, but that damn tube hanging out of my right eye is driving me crazy. I see no chance to have it removed until mid week at best. The bruising is beginning to disappear after nearly three weeks, although I am still pretty yellow. You can clearly see the tube below protruding from the right eye.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can tell you there has been a marginal improvement, but that damn tube hanging out of my right eye is driving me crazy. I see no chance to have it removed until mid week at best. The bruising is beginning to disappear after nearly three weeks, although I am still pretty yellow. You can clearly see the tube below protruding from the right eye.


Is it very painful as well as annoying, Don? Hang in there, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is it very painful as well as annoying, Don? Hang in there, mon ami. Paix.


Pain only if I push it in, but annoying is an understatement. It is a blurry line through everything I see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pain only if I push it in, but annoying is an understatement. It is a blurry line through everything I see.


Hang in there, Don. Hopefully, that doctor you were pleased with will complete this process once and for all in the coming week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some Sunday Brunch .................. or coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152008363537474

Luckily, I am a NY Rangers fan.


----------



## pm-r

Well, I hope Don's eye fix problem will be resolved soon, and it must feel awful and be quite annoying.

I finally got to SAP this afternoon and had to do a double take on toady's Whatzit?, which I believe is a "hornet moth", and not the de Havilland DH.87 Hornet Moth!! 

I've had some real Mac challenges lately getting some clients upgraded which has been quite a hassle and some Migration/Import stuff with no thanks to Apple.

Ranging from migrating a 10.4.x iMac up to a new 27" iMac running Yosemite, and for another, getting and converting their large Eudora Address Book for importing to Apple's Address Book. What a hassle as all the utilities that I used to use successfully are Power PC code only and don't work with Intel Macs. I guess they call it progress and the oxymoron, "new and improved" strikes again. Oh well, finally succeeded!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Patrick. I echo your comments re Don's condition. Let's all hope for the best for him.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## johnp

Our good wishes are extended to Don!! Hope the 'new for you' doctor will work her wonders soon and clear up all of this for you!!!


----------



## johnp

It's my Jean's birthday ... it's a "big" one for her, and despite our colds, aches and pains, we've been trying our best to do it up good since Friday!! 

With daughter, we did a sushi lunch Friday, and dim sum 'breakfast' Saturday. Today (her real birth day), it's just the two of us, staying home, and doing our thing. With some "cheers" out on the balcony (already started), and inside (to come), and a "comfort food" meal in prep, we're looking forward to a most-enjoyable day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's my Jean's birthday ... it's a "big" one for her, and despite our colds, aches and pains, we've been trying our best to do it up good since Friday!!
> 
> With daughter, we did a sushi lunch Friday, and dim sum 'breakfast' Saturday. Today (her real birth day), it's just the two of us, staying home, and doing our thing. With some "cheers" out on the balcony (already started), and inside (to come), and a "comfort food" meal in prep, we're looking forward to a most-enjoyable day!!


Happy Birthday, Jean!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnp

Marc ... it's thanks from her to you, and to the doxies too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... it's thanks from her to you, and to the doxies too!!


You sound like Dr. Seuss, John. :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Not going to watch any of the Oscars, but we have an early morning tomorrow so best to get the doxies out now and get everyone to bed. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Me neither. Haven't watched Oscars in 20 years or more. Night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me neither. Haven't watched Oscars in 20 years or more. Night.


Predictable winners this year, and all the favorites won from what I just read. Sleep is more important to me these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee to start the day?


----------



## SINC

A coffee would be just fine as I work on tomorrows SAP and head back to sleep. Still very weak, but got today up with a video on saving the life of a young elephant injured by poachers.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee would be just fine as I work on tomorrows SAP and head back to sleep. Still very weak, but got today up with a video on saving the life of a young elephant injured by poachers.


Coming right up ............... when you wake up once again. Hopefully, you shall feel better after this sleep.


----------



## SINC

That I do, a very slow recovery is apparently underway. I get all my test results tomorrow afternoon when I next see my GP. Then to see if I can ge the Crawford tube removed this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That I do, a very slow recovery is apparently underway. I get all my test results tomorrow afternoon when I next see my GP. Then to see if I can ge the Crawford tube removed this week.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight, the temps here will plunge to -18C with a record setting cold windchill of -30C. Our mayor tells us to "Hang in there! Spring is just 25 days away!" Right ................. what do I tell the doxies who dislike frigid temps almost as much as rain?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some HOT coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some breakfast? Freshly brewed coffee is also ready when you are up and about today.


----------



## CubaMark

I'm craving some blueberry waffles with Nova Scotian maple syrup..... can you pull that together, Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That I do, a very slow recovery is apparently underway. I get all my test results tomorrow afternoon when I next see my GP. Then to see if I can ge the Crawford tube removed this week.


Good to hear, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I'm craving some blueberry waffles with Nova Scotian maple syrup..... can you pull that together, Marc?


Coming right up, Mark ............ albeit a bit late for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some HOT OtHD coffee. Will be out with the doxies in the early morning snow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Up early and SAP is done. Are crows the ultimate problem solver?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Up early and SAP is done. Are crows the ultimate problem solver?


Morning, Don. Will have to check out SAP after my morning grading to see if crows are indeed "the ultimate problem solver".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD Breakfast and coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Will have to check out SAP after my morning grading to see if crows are indeed "the ultimate problem solver".


I think you might be surprised at a crow's ability, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think you might be surprised at a crow's ability, Marc.


An amazing crow, Don. How did he master that sequence of eight steps??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Breakfast is now being made ............... but first, coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Old law can force Nova Scotians to shovel highways - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting .................. Luckily, I am over 60.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee does sound good now that SAP is up with an interesting look at Canada's new passport in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee does sound good now that SAP is up with an interesting look at Canada's new passport in our video.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. I just received my newly renewed passport. Must try that out to see if I am able to see these images.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good day all

Just about lunch time here, maybe have a bowl of chicken soup - too damn cold to do much outside unless I really have to.

Spent the morning cleaning out some old stuff, actually spent most of the time
reading old stuff and playing with forgotten "toys". At this rate I'll never get rid of it all. Had fun reading a copy of "The Whole Earth Catalog" Fall 1970 edition. 

Ah - the good ole days

I think my knees (and back) were in better shape back then.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good day all
> 
> Just about lunch time here, maybe have a bowl of chicken soup - too damn cold to do much outside unless I really have to.
> 
> Spent the morning cleaning out some old stuff, actually spent most of the time
> reading old stuff and playing with forgotten "toys". At this rate I'll never get rid of it all. Had fun reading a copy of "The Whole Earth Catalog" Fall 1970 edition.
> 
> Ah - the good ole days
> 
> I think my knees (and back) were in better shape back then.


Afternoon, Bill. Soup coming right up.

Yes, we were all in better shape "way back then" ............... I know the my knees were much better. Loved to jog in the 70s. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for out last TGIF Breakfast for Feb. tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start making out TGIF Breakfast. However, first, some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## SINC

Coffee is always welcome thanks Marc. Today on SAP watch our video and see what a chef with a cleaver and a carrot can do. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee is always welcome thanks Marc. Today on SAP watch our video and see what a chef with a cleaver and a carrot can do. Amazing.


Afternoon, Don. Still want that coffee? How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Slightly better thanks, Marc. Trying to build strength for a two hour series of tests at the lung specialist on Tuesday. Haven't been out of the house since last Tuesday. Let's just say I am sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Slightly better thanks, Marc. Trying to build strength for a two hour series of tests at the lung specialist on Tuesday. Haven't been out of the house since last Tuesday. Let's just say I am sick and tired of being sick and tired.


Good luck on Tuesday, Don. Try to get outside for some fresh air. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

An early start has SAP ready to go with an amazing golf save in our daily gif.

And oh yeah, there is a thing about dogs and soda water and the Japanese language in a British pub, that some here may enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An early start has SAP ready to go with an amazing golf save in our daily gif.
> 
> And oh yeah, there is a thing about dogs and soda water and the Japanese language in a British pub, that some here may enjoy!


Morning, Don. An amazing golf shot indeed.  :clap: Cute soda water bit as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but the coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

I can feel of bit of strength returning this morning and that is a relief. Now if the abscess that began the infection would just burst, so I could sit again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can feel of bit of strength returning this morning and that is a relief. Now if the abscess that began the infection would just burst, so I could sit again.


Good to hear, Don. Slowly you shall be feeling/getting better. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?

At First, It Looks Like A Normal Tree. But You Won't Believe What's Growing On It - Dose - Your Daily Dose of Amazing


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP filler material?
> 
> At First, It Looks Like A Normal Tree. But You Won't Believe What's Growing On It - Dose - Your Daily Dose of Amazing


Indeed it is, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is, merci.


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, dropped by while working and put on a pot of coffee for you early risers today. A local issue that is so unbelievable proposed by our chamber of commerces that you will not believe how they want to screw us, today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, dropped by while working and put on a pot of coffee for you early risers today. A local issue that is so unbelievable proposed by our chamber of commerces that you will not believe how they want to screw us, today on SAP.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Will check out SAP once I complete my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting discussion presented in this article.

Is there life beyond Earth? Do we even want to know? - The Washington Post


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost 131 centimetres of snow fell at Halifax Stanfield International Airport during the month of February, over 2 1/2 times the 50 cm that fell last February, data from Environment Canada's website shows. Normal snowfall for February is just over 45 cm, according to data collected at the airport weather station.

Here in Lunenburg, we got 135cm of snow in February .............. with more snow in the forecast for tomorrow and the rest of the week. If the doxies wanted to escape, they could jump over the fence.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Here in Lunenburg, we got 135cm of snow in February .............. with more snow in the forecast for tomorrow and the rest of the week. If the doxies wanted to escape, they could jump over the fence.


Marc, how are the Lunenburgers treating you? Anyone accusing you of bringing all that snow over from Newfoundland?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Marc, how are the Lunenburgers treating you? Anyone accusing you of bringing all that snow over from Newfoundland?


We are getting some of the blame having brought the typical St. John's snow here (St. J. has only received 71cm of snow all winter as of today), but no burning crosses have been placed on our lawn .................. yet. 

How is Life treating you and your family in Mexico?


----------



## Dr.G.

Proposed chamber building designed to make money | Local News | St. Albert Gazette

Don, the "kingdom of St. Albert"??????


----------



## Dr.G.

"Against the assault of laughter nothing can stand."
Mark Twain


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> How is Life treating you and your family in Mexico?


Well, we're two weeks into our faculty union strike, no end in sight.

What's sad is the complete lack of any discussion - even among the leadership of the union, and naturally not from the university administration - of dealing with the largesse at the top. All anyone is talking about is finding a way for the state to rescue the university to pay the 105,000,000 peso debt (8.8-million Cdn). 

Public and private institutions in this country are a collective disaster. Nepotism, corruption, outright theft... and that's *before* you add on the narco damage, with the threatening / buying of favours. It's truly astonishing that anything gets done here. And with the Federal government selling off Mexico's oil to foreigners, well, I'm not optimistic. 

Other than that, still looking for a ticket home... wish the economy back in Nova Scotia was better...


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Well, we're two weeks into our faculty union strike, no end in sight.
> 
> What's sad is the complete lack of any discussion - even among the leadership of the union, and naturally not from the university administration - of dealing with the largesse at the top. All anyone is talking about is finding a way for the state to rescue the university to pay the 105,000,000 peso debt (8.8-million Cdn).
> 
> Public and private institutions in this country are a collective disaster. Nepotism, corruption, outright theft... and that's *before* you add on the narco damage, with the threatening / buying of favours. It's truly astonishing that anything gets done here. And with the Federal government selling off Mexico's oil to foreigners, well, I'm not optimistic.
> 
> Other than that, still looking for a ticket home... wish the economy back in Nova Scotia was better...


Sorry to hear this, Mark. Things are not that good with the educational system here in NS, from K up through post secondary. Public school teachers renegotiate their contract next year, and it promises to be a difficult negotiation. Enrollment is down in all NS universities, yet tuition is going up, with little or no pay increases to university professors (administrators are, however, getting pay increases). Wish I could send you better news.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Another better day for me with appetite returning and strength as well, although I have yet to venture outdoors. Have not had a breath of fresh air since last Tuesday. That is my goal for tomorrow, then my two hour long appointment with the lung specialist on Tuesday and my cardiologist on Thursday. I must then try and get this tube out of my right eye, That will be followed by another surgery on my left eye to undo the damage the botched lower lid lift has caused. I am NOT looking forward to having that done. That will be followed by a high def CT scan of my lungs on April 2 and an appointment on April 20 to have more skin cancer removed from above my left eye. I hate to say it folks, but I have damn near had enough and I sure hope I don't have more breathing issues on top of all this activity. There is nothing worse than gasping for breath for nearly two weeks now.

At any rate, I was able to enjoy today in spite of my sitting issue. Things are looking up, but for how long is the question.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another better day for me with appetite returning and strength as well, although I have yet to venture outdoors. Have not had a breath of fresh air since last Tuesday. That is my goal for tomorrow, then my two hour long appointment with the lung specialist on Tuesday and my cardiologist on Thursday. I must then try and get this tube out of my right eye, That will be followed by another surgery on my left eye to undo the damage the botched lower lid lift has caused. I am NOT looking forward to having that done. That will be followed by a high def CT scan of my lungs on April 2 and an appointment on April 20 to have more skin cancer removed from above my left eye. I hate to say it folks, but I have damn near had enough and I sure hope I don't have more breathing issues on top of all this activity. There is nothing worse than gasping for breath for nearly two weeks now.
> 
> At any rate, I was able to enjoy today in spite of my sitting issue. Things are looking up, but for how long is the question.


Hang in there, Don. The end is in sight. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, dropped in for a coffee and left the pot on for any early birds. SAP is up for the day with the greatest retorts ever, a life hack for garlic and a golf ball hits a wall at 100 mph. Now it is back to work for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Will need some to go back out and shovel the overnight snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing golf ball clip, Don. Who would have thought it would react in that manner?


----------



## Dr.G.

This Tiny Dog’s Dramatic ‘Trick’ Left Me In HYSTERICS. Watch What He Does… LOL!

Our doxies you would have to actually shoot for them to fall and skid this way.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang. So be it.


----------



## SINC

Well I have dropped by a few times, but am working on short walks and fresh air to prepare for tomorrow's two hour examination, so didn't have much to add today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well I have dropped by a few times, but am working on short walks and fresh air to prepare for tomorrow's two hour examination, so didn't have much to add today.


Good luck tomorrow, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Here I sit watching the clokc and the minute it turns midnight, I can begin to get SAP online for tomorrow. 3 - 2 - 1 . . .


----------



## SINC

Hear Irelands best singing priest in today's video as well as eating in the fifties and not a hamster wheel, but a cat wheel.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here I sit watching the clokc and the minute it turns midnight, I can begin to get SAP online for tomorrow. 3 - 2 - 1 . . .


Why can't it be done sooner than midnight?


----------



## Dr.G.

"... elbows or hats!" Very true ......... at least in my house.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Why can't it be done sooner than midnight?


To have the proper date one has to wait until midnight when the date flips over as the program, RapidWeaver is tied to the clock in the computer to date and time stamp each block of items. Thus if I uploaded it at say, 11:45 p.m., it would have yesterday's date with today's material.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> To have the proper date one has to wait until midnight when the date flips over as the program, RapidWeaver is tied to the clock in the computer to date and time stamp each block of items. Thus if I uploaded it at say, 11:45 p.m., it would have yesterday's date with today's material.


I see. Seems logical.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jordyn Leopold's heartfelt letter gets an assist in her daddy's deadline-day deal - The Globe and Mail

A nice human interest/hockey story.


----------



## SINC

Well, time to hop in the shower, have a shave and head into the city. My appointment at the lung specialist is in two hours at 12:30 and I am told will take two hours to complete so I will not likely be home until after 3:00 if all goes as scheduled.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, time to hop in the shower, have a shave and head into the city. My appointment at the lung specialist is in two hours at 12:30 and I am told will take two hours to complete so I will not likely be home until after 3:00 if all goes as scheduled.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last box of Canadian-made Kellogg's cereal opened in Timmins - Windsor - CBC News

Interesting, but a bit sad as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, popped in to grab a quick coffee and left a fresh pot on for early risers. SAP is up for the day with a chimp in our video who solves a problem in a very unique way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading ........... and more snow shoveling of the 15cm of fresh snow overnight.


----------



## SINC

Morning again, went back to sleep by 1:30 and awoke to the dog licking my hand at just before 6:00. She continues to know that I am not well, although I must say I am now on the road to recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again, went back to sleep by 1:30 and awoke to the dog licking my hand at just before 6:00. She continues to know that I am not well, although I must say I am now on the road to recovery.


Sweet and loyal dog, Don. Consider yourself blessed. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished clearing out the driveway of the 20cm of snow, just as the rain started to fall. The doxies seem to like this new snow since it covers the icy mound of snow that is our backyard. We have a four five foot fence out back, but only about a foot or so is showing. They could easily jump over the fence, although once out they would lose out on all the good things that we provide here.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Is Conrad Hayer, A Man Who Made Photographic History At 103 Years Old

Faces of the American revolution: Amazing early photographs which document some of the heroes of the War for Independence in their later years | Daily Mail Online

World's oldest person happy to be turning 117, wonders about longevity | The Chronicle Herald

Don, some interesting SAP webbits sites?


----------



## Dr.G.

19 Things Only Dachshund Parents Understand - BarkPost

23 Reasons Why Dachshunds Are The Undisputed Champions of Dogshaming - BarkPost

Cute ............ if you like and know about doxies.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This Is Conrad Hayer, A Man Who Made Photographic History At 103 Years Old
> 
> Faces of the American revolution: Amazing early photographs which document some of the heroes of the War for Independence in their later years | Daily Mail Online
> 
> World's oldest person happy to be turning 117, wonders about longevity | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Don, some interesting SAP webbits sites?


Indeed they are Marc, merci.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning again, went back to sleep by 1:30 and awoke to the dog licking my hand at just before 6:00. She continues to know that I am not well, although I must say I am now on the road to recovery.



Good bed rest is good Don, and the body needs it to heal. And I trust that your tests went well yesterday and weren't too exhausting.

I was very surprised to see *Cameron Lake, BC * included in your SAP photo references today.

My sister owns one of the cabins on the lake at the North end that's adjacent to Cathedral Grove in MacMillan Provincial Park BC and spends a lot of her time there. 
And I must say that the lake is seldom that calm and still, at least during the daytime.

It's a very interesting lake and very deep in places, and one can still see areas close to shore that just suddenly drop off after an earthquake hit the area about 1947.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed they are Marc, merci.


Thought so. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Coffee sounds good Marc. Just finished up SAP for the day and am now working on tomorrow. Should we make spelling easier? I'm of mixed feelings about that, how about you Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee sounds good Marc. Just finished up SAP for the day and am now working on tomorrow. Should we make spelling easier? I'm of mixed feelings about that, how about you Marc?


Interesting item re spelling, Don. Sadly, not all accents in the English speaking world pronounce the same word in the same way (e.g., dog).


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=891091654289627

Unique illusions.


----------



## SINC

Just finished a shower and shave to prep for my appointment with the cardiologist at the local hospital at 1:30 today. The day before yesterday, I used a city parking lot in downtown Edmonton right beside the lung specialist building and had to pay $13 for two hours parking. Highway robbery. The local hospital will charge me about $5 for the same privilege today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished a shower and shave to prep for my appointment with the cardiologist at the local hospital at 1:30 today. The day before yesterday, I used a city parking lot in downtown Edmonton right beside the lung specialist building and had to pay $13 for two hours parking. Highway robbery. The local hospital will charge me about $5 for the same privilege today.


Good luck, Don. Our local hospital charges 25 cents and hour or $4 for 48 hours.


----------



## pm-r

Marc, I just came across a *Wiener Belt Buckle* you've wanting and looking for…  

Have You Seen my Wiener Belt Buckle

Actually I came across it looking for a user/buyer for my old boat zincs.


----------



## SINC

^

:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Coffee sounds good Marc. Just finished up SAP for the day and am now working on tomorrow. Should we make spelling easier? I'm of mixed feelings about that, how about you Marc?


Speaking of that…, and see who can re-post first.


----------



## pm-r

And speaking of just learning early, how's this that my daughter posted on her Facebook page:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA0WDoTtTT8

...to which my son replied:
"Who needs Tonka when you have the real thing?"

I gotta admit you can't beat using or having the real thing when you can.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, I just came across a *Wiener Belt Buckle* you've wanting and looking for…
> 
> Have You Seen my Wiener Belt Buckle
> 
> Actually I came across it looking for a user/buyer for my old boat zincs.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> ^
> 
> :lmao:


I share your "outrage", Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Speaking of that…, and see who can re-post first.


It would be a "mistake" to repost, Patrick.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good afternoon every body, just want to say hello. I have been away for a while but I have looked in once in a while. Hope every body is doing well, I understand Don has paid a visit to the cardiologist, I hope all is well with you sir. And how are you Marc?


----------



## SINC

In emerg for immediate surgery ordered by cardiologist. Waited over two hours now. Sigh.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Take care Don, we shall be thinking of you.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> In emerg for immediate surgery ordered by cardiologist. Waited over two hours now. Sigh.



Wow, I hope nothing too serious.

But at least you're healthy enough to type and post a message. And they have or allow wi-fi or cell use while you wait.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> In emerg for immediate surgery ordered by cardiologist. Waited over two hours now. Sigh.


 :yikes: We await your next post with optimism and good thoughts, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Good afternoon every body, just want to say hello. I have been away for a while but I have looked in once in a while. Hope every body is doing well, I understand Don has paid a visit to the cardiologist, I hope all is well with you sir. And how are you Marc?


Evening, Bill. Glad to see you back. I am well. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> In emerg for immediate surgery ordered by cardiologist. Waited over two hours now. Sigh.


Good luck, Don. Emergency surgery on your heart? Eye?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hope all goes well with Don. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Don. Emergency surgery on your heart? Eye?


On a perirectal abscess that caused the infection they feared was damaging my heart. Just got home. Very tired and bad pain in spite of morphine shot before I was released.


----------



## CubaMark

Rest up, amigo. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for TGIF Breakfast, but coffee would be nice about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

No word from Don, so let's hope that his surgery yesterday went well and that he shall rejoin us here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203680873725694

Cute. Our doxies would never do this for me.


----------



## SINC

Morning everone, SAP is up for the day. Take a ride in a Radio Flyer auto in our video.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No word from Don, so let's hope that his surgery yesterday went well and that he shall rejoin us here in The Shang.


Went to cardiologist who did an EKG, asked my history in the past few weeks and offered to guide me through the emergency department and have the abscess removed. He took me to emerg, introduced me to the surgeon there and got me into line much quicker than I could ever do. I was admitted to the waiting room at 2:15 but had to wait for a bed which happened at 5:15, some three hours later.

They operated about 7:00 and I was home by 10:00 after taking a walk within the hospital with a nurse who deemed me fit and let me go.

The pain is very intense today, but am on percoset so am finding it really difficult to work on SAP as my mind is much too happy to be working. 

I have to return to emerg every other day for a while so they can gradually remove a metre of packing they inserted in the hole. Doc told me he removed 125 cc of pus via the incision and subsequent rinsing with antibiotics.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Went to cardiologist who did an EKG, asked my history in the past few weeks and offered to guide me through the emergency department and have the abscess removed. He took me to emerg, introduced me to the surgeon there and got me into line much quicker than I could ever do. I was admitted to the waiting room at 2:15 but had to wait for a bed which happened at 5:15, some three hours later.
> 
> They operated about 7:00 and I was home by 10:00 after taking a walk within the hospital with a nurse who deemed me fit and let me go.
> 
> The pain is very intense today, but am on percoset so am finding it really difficult to work on SAP as my mind is much too happy to be working.
> 
> I have to return to emerg every other day for a while so they can gradually remove a metre of packing they inserted in the hole. Doc told me he removed 125 cc of pus via the incision and subsequent rinsing with antibiotics.


Wow!! Glad you are back with us, Don. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Went to cardiologist who did an EKG, asked my history in the past few weeks and offered to guide me through the emergency department and have the abscess removed. He took me to emerg, introduced me to the surgeon there and got me into line much quicker than I could ever do. I was admitted to the waiting room at 2:15 but had to wait for a bed which happened at 5:15, some three hours later.
> 
> They operated about 7:00 and I was home by 10:00 after taking a walk within the hospital with a nurse who deemed me fit and let me go.
> 
> The pain is very intense today, but am on percoset so am finding it really difficult to work on SAP as my mind is much too happy to be working.
> 
> I have to return to emerg every other day for a while so they can gradually remove a metre of packing they inserted in the hole. Doc told me he removed 125 cc of pus via the incision and subsequent rinsing with antibiotics.


Wow!! Glad you are back with us, Don. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Went to cardiologist who did an EKG, asked my history in the past few weeks and offered to guide me through the emergency department and have the abscess removed. He took me to emerg, introduced me to the surgeon there and got me into line much quicker than I could ever do. I was admitted to the waiting room at 2:15 but had to wait for a bed which happened at 5:15, some three hours later.
> 
> They operated about 7:00 and I was home by 10:00 after taking a walk within the hospital with a nurse who deemed me fit and let me go.
> 
> The pain is very intense today, but am on percoset so am finding it really difficult to work on SAP as my mind is much too happy to be working.
> 
> I have to return to emerg every other day for a while so they can gradually remove a metre of packing they inserted in the hole. Doc told me he removed 125 cc of pus via the incision and subsequent rinsing with antibiotics.


Good to hear that you are on the mend, Don. We were all worried. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, hope this finds you well and back on your feet tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow, extra early, for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with a video featuring Tim Conway. We've shown this one before, but a reader asked if we could run it again because it always 'breaks her up'. Remember the elephant story?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get my morning grading finished.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Another day, another trip to emergency, this time to have more packing removed fro the incision from Thursday night's surgery. Hopefully the second last visit and then it is on to try and get this tube out of my eye.


----------



## SINC

Got to emerge and the triage nurse says it will be about an 8-10 hour wait. No thanks.

She also said every Sunday is like that. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another day, another trip to emergency, this time to have more packing removed fro the incision from Thursday night's surgery. Hopefully the second last visit and then it is on to try and get this tube out of my eye.


Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got to emerge and the triage nurse says it will be about an 8-10 hour wait. No thanks.
> 
> She also said every Sunday is like that. Try again tomorrow.


Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, just got SAP online with a video that i sure to give you a chuckle of a squirrel who ate too many fermented crabapples and got a wee bit tipsy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, just got SAP online with a video that i sure to give you a chuckle of a squirrel who ate too many fermented crabapples and got a wee bit tipsy.


Morning, Don. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How are you feeling today?


Better once I get some of the packing out of this incision. Most uncomfortable. How long will I wait in emerge today? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Better once I get some of the packing out of this incision. Most uncomfortable. How long will I wait in emerge today? We shall see.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Better once I get some of the packing out of this incision. Most uncomfortable. How long will I wait in emerge today? We shall see.


Boy Don this has certainly been a rough ride for you! I hope things not only go smoothly today but well.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


Butter Toffeewould be nice when I return taking MayBelle out for her walk. Should be 6 here today ..... Hoooorayyyyy!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Butter Toffeewould be nice when I return taking MayBelle out for her walk. Should be 6 here today ..... Hoooorayyyyy!!!


Coming right up, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Angry badger shuts down Stockholm hotel - The Weather Network

Luckily, there was a dachshund owner across the street who saw the whole thing and came to the rescue of the hotel staff. Problem solved doxie-style.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I don't think I have ever seen a live Badger.


----------



## SINC

Arrived emerge at 9:50, admitted with bed at 12:15, doc arrived and removed packing at 3:20, discharged at 3:50, now home. Another seven wasted hours for a five minute procedure, but hey, one more down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I don't think I have ever seen a live Badger.


Rp, remember the poem ................

I never saw a honey badger, 
And I never hope to see one.
But I can tell you anyhow
I'd rather see than be one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Arrived emerge at 9:50, admitted with bed at 12:15, doc arrived and removed packing at 3:20, discharged at 3:50, now home. Another seven wasted hours for a five minute procedure, but hey, one more down.


Good to hear, Don. One less concern for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The doxies don't understand the concept of daylight savings time in the morning. Such is Life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I am one pooped person. Lay down at 4:00 when I got home from the hospital, slept til 7:30 had a bite and now back in bed. Night all.


----------



## CubaMark

Looks like I'm going to have to shut off the lights and lock up....

Sleep well, amigos. Tomorrow is another day....





















.


----------



## Dr.G.

What is everyone doing asleep????????????????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some coffee. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wiener Dog Song | Dachshund Fan Club

Legend of the Honey Badger & the Wiener Dog | Dachshund Fan Club

Cute ................


----------



## SINC

Morning all, feel better today than I have in some time. Rp will be interested in today's video on SAP as it is about the building and history or the Detroit-Windsor tunnel. Also see what happens when an impatient truck driver attempts a left turn across traffic in our daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, feel better today than I have in some time. Rp will be interested in today's video on SAP as it is about the building and history or the Detroit-Windsor tunnel. Also see what happens when an impatient truck driver attempts a left turn across traffic in our daily gif.


Good to hear, Don. You have earned some time of good health.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, et al. Warmer here today. 
Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better Don. The film on the DWT was interesting, we drive that thing and it looks just like the film ...hmmmmmmmmm. Windsor owns half of the thing.

Marc is it finally spring where you are?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, et al. Warmer here today.
> Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better Don. The film on the DWT was interesting, we drive that thing and it looks just like the film ...hmmmmmmmmm. Windsor owns half of the thing.
> 
> Marc is it finally spring where you are?


Evening, Rp. Spring?????? Felt like it today with sunshine and +7C temps. The 25+ cm of snow on Sunday and then the 10+cm of snow on Wednesday will dash any hope of Spring. We will be over the 8 foot mark of snow by then, which is over twice the average Lunenburg has gotten since records were kept at the turn of the century ............. the 20th century.


----------



## Dr.G.

Edmonton's Crashed Ice race track one of the most daunting on tour - The Globe and Mail

Don, some local SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for the OtHD Breakfast and coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Edmonton's Crashed Ice race track one of the most daunting on tour - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Don, some local SAP material?


I have stayed away from this on purpose. Local media of every kind is saturated with this thing as Red Bull spends millions on promoting it, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> i have stayed away from this on purpose. Local media of every kind is saturated with this thing as red bull spends millions on promoting it, but thanks anyway.


ok.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD Breakfast or coffee?


----------



## SINC

I sure could use a coffee, thanks Marc. Got SAP up just after midnight as I could not sleep. My bottom is very sore and I hesitate to take too many percocets to manage the pain, but I may have to as I only got four hours sleep last night. That is not enough to function and get to the eye doc to have my tube removed from my right eye.

Today's video features 'The Most Amazing Optical Illusions On The Internet', an interesting look at what folks put on the web.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I sure could use a coffee, thanks Marc. Got SAP up just after midnight as I could not sleep. My bottom is very sore and I hesitate to take too many percocets to manage the pain, but I may have to as I only got four hours sleep last night. That is not enough to function and get to the eye doc to have my tube removed from my right eye.
> 
> Today's video features 'The Most Amazing Optical Illusions On The Internet', an interesting look at what folks put on the web.


Hope you are able to get a nap, Don. When is your eye doctor appointment?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Hope you are able to get a nap, Don. When is your eye doctor appointment?


Haven't made one yet, I want to be sure I am strong enough to make the always two hour plus trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool optical illusions.


----------



## SINC

Bit of a relapse today. Very little sleep last nite and a long nap this morning. No appetite again and still dealing with diarrhea from the last of the antibiotics, taken last night. On pain management program as advised by ER staff using Percocet. Strong stuff indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bit of a relapse today. Very little sleep last nite and a long nap this morning. No appetite again and still dealing with diarrhea from the last of the antibiotics, taken last night. On pain management program as advised by ER staff using Percocet. Strong stuff indeed.


When I had a kidney stone they gave me 20 percocets and I was to take a couple every four hours until the stone passed. I tried one and was so out of it I did not take the other 19. I could not work online or do much else, so I agree Don that this is "strong stuff".


----------



## SINC

I have been taking one around noon and another about 7:00 before I head to bed, but not every day depending on how much pain I feel. So far I have taken 6 of the 20 they gave me since last Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have been taking one around noon and another about 7:00 before I head to bed, but not every day depending on how much pain I feel. So far I have taken 6 of the 20 they gave me since last Thursday.


I know that if I had to take the two at once I would have been out of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Who needs some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would indeed be great this morning, thanks. Had a solid eight hours last night without waking once. It has been a long time since that happened.

Today on SAP, a video of some Red Pandas having way too much fun in freshly fallen snow, what you should and should not put in your safety deposit box and a 'New Monkey Species Discovered In The Amazon'.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, wonder if there is any interest in this item in this thread? 

Dieting Dachshund in Ohio Goes From Obese to Svelte - ABC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would indeed be great this morning, thanks. Had a solid eight hours last night without waking once. It has been a long time since that happened.
> 
> Today on SAP, a video of some Red Pandas having way too much fun in freshly fallen snow, what you should and should not put in your safety deposit box and a 'New Monkey Species Discovered In The Amazon'.


Good to hear, Don. Hopefully, you are now on the mend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, wonder if there is any interest in this item in this thread?
> 
> Dieting Dachshund in Ohio Goes From Obese to Svelte - ABC News


Yes, we are careful not to feed our doxies too much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Appointment to remove Crawford tube is 9 tomorrow morning. Yeah!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Appointment to remove Crawford tube is 9 tomorrow morning. Yeah!


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some TGIF Breakfast and coffee. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Just a quick coffee for me thanks Marc. A fair bit of pain this morning, so will take a percocet with it. In the 'why me?' department today, just watched the morning TV news and there are road closures all over downtown Edmonton this morning, very near the eye specialist office where I have to find parking for my appointment at 9 to have my tube removed. Every darn time I have to go there, something screws it up, this time the Red Bull ice skating thing. That means I will have to leave within the hour to be on time, just in case. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Just a quick coffee for me thanks Marc. A fair bit of pain this morning, so will take a percocet with it. In the 'why me?' department today, just watched the morning TV news and there are road closures all over downtown Edmonton this morning, very near the eye specialist office where I have to find parking for my appointment at 9 to have my tube removed. Every darn time I have to go there, something screws it up, this time the Red Bull ice skating thing. That means I will have to leave within the hour to be on time, just in case. Grrrrrr.


Good luck, Don. Hope all goes well.


----------



## SINC

It all went very well. Tube is out and I am back home. Surgery to repair botched lower lid lift on left eye now booked for May 25 at the Royal Alex eye clinic. VQ scan coming up Monday, also at the RA.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It all went very well. Tube is out and I am back home. Surgery to repair botched lower lid lift on left eye now booked for May 25 at the Royal Alex eye clinic. VQ scan coming up Monday, also at the RA.


Good to hear, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way to early for even coffee. Just woke up to see some deer wander across our front lawn. A beautiful half moon is high up in the eastern sky with lots of stars still visible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beware Ides of March ................ or so we have been told. A blizzard warning is now in effect for our region of Nova Scotia for the 15th (aka "the Ides of March"). 85-100km/h winds will drive 45+cm of snow all over the place. Just what we did not need right now.  This is NOT going to be a nice Sunday for the doxies.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great this morning. We will reach 15° for the second day in a row and I cannot see how they can keep the ice for the Red Bull Ice Crash after the same temps yesterday.

Today on SAP, be sure to catch the Hong Kong light display video, it is spectacular.


----------



## pm-r

I think you're going to get warmer than us there today, as it cool, foggy and raining here.

And, as if I really cared, it seems that the Red Bull Crashed Ice thing actually finished yesterday from what I can tell:
Red Bull Crashed Ice


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday to Albert Einstein ........................ 136 and still ticking ..............


----------



## SINC

Finally some things are returning to near normal. ie: I am in the garage sitting watching golf this afternoon. I say near normal as I have yet to have a cold one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Finally some things are returning to near normal. ie: I am in the garage sitting watching golf this afternoon. I say near normal as I have yet to have a cold one.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## johnp

"Happy Pi(e) Day"
Pi Day Isn't Just Magical, It's Mathematics. And There's Pie! : The Salt : NPR
Pi Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, pie, now there's an idea. Haven't had pie since I got rather ill a month back. I spied some apple pie in the fridge earlier today. Now, where did Ann hide that vanilla ice cream? Ah, heck, it I can't find it, I do know where she keeps the cheddar and that will do just fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, pie, now there's an idea. Haven't had pie since I got rather ill a month back. I spied some apple pie in the fridge earlier today. Now, where did Ann hide that vanilla ice cream? Ah, heck, it I can't find it, I do know where she keeps the cheddar and that will do just fine.


Apple pie and vanilla ice cream ............. my favorite. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from shoveling the first of many doxie paths. About 10cm of snow has fallen so far, with another 35+cm to go overnight and into Monday morning. There may be knee deep drifts at the door when I try to get them to go outside .................. which then becomes a task of shoveling first and then forcing them to go outside. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Best to call it a night now. See you all for Sunday Brunch ............ maybe. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Rescue Dog Saved The Day!

Wonder if any of our doxies would be this smart.


----------



## Dr.G.

At first, it looks like a smart car. Open the hatch, and it becomes a holy-crap-that's-genius car.

Amazing!


----------



## SINC

I grabbed that car story for WEBBITS, merci Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I hope the storm lets up for you folks today Marc. Our snow is rapidly disappearing on city streets, but is still two feet deep in the back yard.

This morning on SAP, the geese have returned to our area, a new whatzit? that may stump some and a Hilarious Southwest Airline Safety Presentation video.


----------



## SINC

Marc, our son Greg sent us a pic this morning from Lower Sackville showing what he saw when he opened his side door this morning, but his deck is way worse at 7 feet deep. He can't even get out that door.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada meteorologist Darin Borgal said 33 centimetres of snow fell in Hammonds Plains by early afternoon. There was 32 cm in Lower Sackville, 30 cm in Lunenburg and downtown Halifax got somewehere between 25-30 cm.

We lost power from about 8AM until about 4PM our time. Luckily, the temps were only about 0C.





SINC said:


> Marc, our son Greg sent us a pic this morning from Lower Sackville showing what he saw when he opened his side door this morning, but his deck is way worse at 7 feet deep. He can't even get out that door.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my Whatzit guess would be unripened strawberries.


----------



## pm-r

That's a pretty good dump as if 3-5cm makes any real difference, but I guess the weather office likes to be exact. But how does one do any accurate measuring when you see a shot like Don's son Greg sent. Official measure or not, that's still too %$#*& MUCH.

But they sure got the roads cleared well down at your harbour it looks like:
Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's a pretty good dump as if 3-5cm makes any real difference, but I guess the weather office likes to be exact. But how does one do any accurate measuring when you see a shot like Don's son Greg sent. Official measure or not, that's still too %$#*& MUCH.
> 
> But they sure got the roads cleared well down at your harbour it looks like:
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


There is no way that the harbor front of Lunenburg was cleared so quickly and received so little snow. I can walk to that spot where the Bluenose II is docked in about 15 minutes.

What Greg experienced was the drifting caused by winds. We used to get those sorts of things in St. John's ................. five inches on one side of the house and a five foot drift on the other.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, my Whatzit guess would be unripened strawberries.



Close Marc, same general family, but I don't know what you see on the SAP page, but for the last few Sundays, the answer to the Whatzit? photo has been given below the photo.

Do you not see that part? You probably first view it several hours before I do.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> There is no way that the harbor front of Lunenburg was cleared so quickly and received so little snow. I can walk to that spot where the Bluenose II is docked in about 15 minutes.
> 
> What Greg experienced was the drifting caused by winds. We used to get those sorts of things in St. John's ................. five inches on one side of the house and a five foot drift on the other.




Yeah right, I guess the Lunenburg Visitors Chamber of Commerce just keep hanging a photo over the webcam that suits them better and not put off any potential visitor.

And I didn't know those snow drifts were were caused by winds, I thought they were caused by some drunks in the sky tipping the clouds so that more just fell in certain places.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah right, I guess the Lunenburg Visitors Chamber of Commerce just keep hanging a photo over the webcam that suits them better and not put off any potential visitor.
> 
> And I didn't know those snow drifts were were caused by winds, I thought they were caused by some drunks in the sky tipping the clouds so that more just fell in certain places.


Well, it would well worth the C of C here in Lunenburg NOT to announce that we just are at the 9 foot mark for snowfall this winter (it is started to snow again, so we will go over the 9' mark by dawn), since that is over three times our average snowfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. So sore from shoveling. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start so I can be at the Royal Alex again today at 9 for a VQ scan to test my lungs.

SAP is up with an amazing 9-year-old girl singer in our video who you will not soon forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got an early start so I can be at the Royal Alex again today at 9 for a VQ scan to test my lungs.
> 
> SAP is up with an amazing 9-year-old girl singer in our video who you will not soon forget.


Good luck, Don. What exactly is a VQ scan?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some hot coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Don. What exactly is a VQ scan?


You can read about it here Marc:

VQ Scan | Ventilation perfusion lung scan


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You can read about it here Marc:
> 
> VQ Scan | Ventilation perfusion lung scan


Seems complicated, Don. Hopefully the results will be good.


----------



## SINC

It was a three hour episode in total, including a surprise chest x-ray being tossed in after the VQ scan which took about an hour itself not counting prep interview and follow up result confirmation. The radio active stuff they inject into your veins makes one so cold, I am still shivering. Brrr, she warned it 'might', but it was like having ice cubes injected. Anyway another bridge crossed, until Wednesday that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It was a three hour episode in total, including a surprise chest x-ray being tossed in after the VQ scan which took about an hour itself not counting prep interview and follow up result confirmation. The radio active stuff they inject into your veins makes one so cold, I am still shivering. Brrr, she warned it 'might', but it was like having ice cubes injected. Anyway another bridge crossed, until Wednesday that is.


Good to hear. What comes on Wed.?????????? Have they not put you through enough??????


----------



## Dr.G.

When I was at the checkout and ready to pay for my groceries the cashier at a local supermarket said, "Strip down, facing me."

Making a mental note so I could complain to the manager about this security rubbish, I did just as she had instructed.

After the shrieking and hysterical remarks finally subsided, I found out that she was referring to how I should position my credit card.

Nonetheless, I've been asked to shop elsewhere in the future. They need to make their instructions a little clearer for seniors.

I hate this getting older stuff.


----------



## CubaMark

Marc, Lunenburg isn't the bustling metropolis that is St. John's. You can't pull that stuff an expect to retain your anonymity. Get a grip, man!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. What comes on Wed.?????????? Have they not put you through enough??????


Well in the morning I go for breathing tests where they isolate you in a plexiglass booth and put you through a half hour of various tests like inhale and hold, exhale as long as you can, etc. then they spray you with a puffer and repeat all tests to see how much improvement can be achieved in lung capacity. Then in the afternoon is blood withdrawal at rest and then again after exercise to compare oxygen levels in the blood.

That will be another bridge crossed, until Thursday, March 26 that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Marc, Lunenburg isn't the bustling metropolis that is St. John's. You can't pull that stuff an expect to retain your anonymity. Get a grip, man!


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well in the morning I go for breathing tests where they isolate you in a plexiglass booth and put you through a half hour of various tests like inhale and hold, exhale as long as you can, etc. then they spray you with a puffer and repeat all tests to see how much improvement can be achieved in lung capacity. Then in the afternoon is blood withdrawal at rest and then again after exercise to compare oxygen levels in the blood.
> 
> That will be another bridge crossed, until Thursday, March 26 that is.


I have had some of those breathing tests done as well, Don. Hopefully the end is in sight for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how did your son, Greg, make out with that massive drift outside of his door?


----------



## SINC

He had it cleared about an hour later Marc. He didn't even bother with the front door though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> He had it cleared about an hour later Marc. He didn't even bother with the front door though.


Seems to make sense. More snow for NS on Tues/Wed and Sat/Sun. 25-50cms are being forecast for parts of NS but it is hard to pinpoint who will get the most just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Man oh man Marc, you folks sure have had enough winter. Hope it stops soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Man oh man Marc, you folks sure have had enough winter. Hope it stops soon.


Nope. 20cm of snow for Tues/Wed and another 20cm for Sat/Sun. It has been the coldest winter and the winter with the most snow since they started to keep records at the turn of the century ............ the 20th century. We picked the wrong winter to move here to get away from the snow in St. John's. XX)


----------



## SINC

Well then, you can forget your troubles by watching the video on SAP today, a very entertaining magician.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well then, you can forget your troubles by watching the video on SAP today, a very entertaining magician.


OK. We shall see if that helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy St. Patrick's Day to one and all.


----------



## SINC

Yes indeed, happy St Paddy's day to all. Ya gotta love a leprechaun!


----------



## Dr.G.

"May your pockets be heavy and your heart be light. May good luck pursue you each morning and night." - Irish Blessing

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## SINC

My problem is that both my pockets and my heart are light these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My problem is that both my pockets and my heart are light these days.


Such is Life, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151631370959232

Interesting.


----------



## eMacMan

A traditional St. Patrick's Day. Will be spending it shoveling 50 cm of Ides of March hangover.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> A traditional St. Patrick's Day. Will be spending it shoveling 50 cm of Ides of March hangover.


Afternoon, Bob. Sorry to hear of your plight. We got 30cm the other day .......... 40cm is forcast for today and tomorrow and another 20+cm for this weekend. 

People in Nova Scotia are begging the government to submit the following petition to a vote in the house of assembly. Thousands have already signed this in hope of bringing an end to Winter before it brings an end to us. We shall see.

"Bow-down before the powerful might of Boreas, the Greek God of Winter, and beg for mercy from his all powerful frosty might."


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Can't keep up with the snow to keep doxie paths clear. Will have to get up very early and get at it for an hour or so before I "release the hounds". See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

*Snow Angel*

For those who have never seen a snow angel!

View attachment 55002


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got SAP online and it is remember Paul Revere day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, we could use one of those here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal day re the snow and wind. 50cm+ of snow fell and is still being whipped around and drifting as I write this. Dared to take out my camera for a few shots. Luckily, my neighbor did a pass with his snowblower in my driveway just to give us an exit in case of emergency, with the drift at the front door waist deep. Everyone is waiting for Nova Scotia to be declared in a "state of emergency". This is just like the "bad old days" of snow and drifting in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

Marc, that looks a lot like the pics son Greg sent us today from Lower Sackville.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Lower Sackville got as much or more snow than we did here in Lunenburg, and they have the same sorts of winds as we do. It is the wind that is causing the problems. Clear away a spot and it is filled in within the hour. Can't keep my poor Toyota Rav4 clear of snow or drifts (luckily, my neighbor was able to use his snowblower to clear out the car and most of the driveway).


----------



## Dr.G.

Video Gallery - The Weather Network


----------



## Dr.G.

Shubie Sam: Don't stew the messenger | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## SINC

As I head to bed Marc, I wish for the storm in NS to stop overnight. It's the best I can do from here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As I head to bed Marc, I wish for the storm in NS to stop overnight. It's the best I can do from here.


Thanks, Don. Just got in from shoveling once again. Give Greg my best for his efforts with the snow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up and badly in need of doxies this morning. There are badgers to be had!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up and badly in need of doxies this morning. There are badgers to be had!


Morning, Don. Must check out SAP ASAP ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Call out the doxies .................. honey badgers are loose!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=196OwW8vN5E&app=desktop


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax storms dump more snow than White Juan in 2004 - Nova Scotia - CBC News
Mark, maybe you can appreciate this article. Were you in Halifax back then?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wiener Dogs are the Cutest, Most Ferocious Cops and Robbers

Doxies make good cops as well as badger hunters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back in 1905, Lunenburg recorded 10 feet of snow. With the official amount of 63cm this past storm, we are now at 315cm or just over 10 feet, an all-time Lunenburg, NS record. Nice news so close to Spring ....................


----------



## pm-r

Interesting Marc, but is it really necessary to double post a lot of the same posts, especially when they are already posted in a more related forum… i.e.: weather related...??? 
Hows the weather? - Page 3222 - ehMac.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

Some last day of Winter pics taken today. At least the sun was shining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. Perhaps had the best day in two months. Felt near normal. Now if I can get these breathing thing under control, all will be well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc. Perhaps had the best day in two months. Felt near normal. Now if I can get these breathing thing under control, all will be well.


Good to hear, Don. Get healthy day by day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for a TGIF Breakfast, but the coffee is just now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the coffee Marc, I needed one this morning. Today on SAP watch our video of Jumpy the dog. You have never seen a dog who can jump like this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for the coffee Marc, I needed one this morning. Today on SAP watch our video of Jumpy the dog. You have never seen a dog who can jump like this one.


Cute video, Don. Certainly not something a doxie would be capable of doing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Outside shoveling snow to give the doxies some room to run around the part of the back yard that is not under 4 feet of snow. They are getting true cabin fever. Sadly, Lunenburg uses lots of salt on the roads which is hard on their feet.


----------



## SINC

With 10 cm on the ground and 10 more coming tonight, and perhaps 10 more on Sat/Sun, what melted is now back. Spring is a fickle thing.


----------



## pm-r

Well from lousy weather to a lightening arching sparking storm in our Panasonic microwave oven with loud screams of horror from my wife in the kitchen.

I guess it's about to start the "troubles come in threes" as our dryer went kaput a few weeks ago that I got fixed, now the microwave, I wonder what will be next.

Off to Google some fixit sites I guess.

Anyone had the same microwave arching sparking problem using the same non-arching cups etc.?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> With 10 cm on the ground and 10 more coming tonight, and perhaps 10 more on Sat/Sun, what melted is now back. Spring is a fickle thing.


Same here, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well from lousy weather to a lightening arching sparking storm in our Panasonic microwave oven with loud screams of horror from my wife in the kitchen.
> 
> I guess it's about to start the "troubles come in threes" as our dryer went kaput a few weeks ago that I got fixed, now the microwave, I wonder what will be next.
> 
> Off to Google some fixit sites I guess.
> 
> Anyone had the same microwave arching sparking problem using the same non-arching cups etc.?


Anything metal in the microwave?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Anything metal in the microwave?



Nope, and that was the first thing we checked.

The same problem with just a plain microwave measuring cup with some plain water. Something's gone goofy for sure!!


----------



## SINC

Our first microwave lasted 18 years before we replaced it and that was only because it was too large for our remodelled kitchen back in 1998. The one we replaced it with is still working just fine 17 years later.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up with a daiiy gif of a dog discovering lemon, Mr. Bean making his lunch in the park and World’s Most Expensive Desserts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up with a daiiy gif of a dog discovering lemon, Mr. Bean making his lunch in the park and World’s Most Expensive Desserts.


Morning, Don. Had to chuckle over that GIF since one of our doxies reacts the same way. :lmao: 

Saw you picked up that article about dog saliva and it's probiotic benefits ................ not sure if I can believe that one, but ...................................... XX)


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Well from lousy weather to a lightening arching sparking storm in our Panasonic microwave oven with loud screams of horror from my wife in the kitchen.
> 
> I guess it's about to start the "troubles come in threes" as our dryer went kaput a few weeks ago that I got fixed, now the microwave, I wonder what will be next.
> 
> Off to Google some fixit sites I guess.
> 
> Anyone had the same microwave arching sparking problem using the same non-arching cups etc.?


Had a similar issue about 15 years ago. Can't remember the part name but it was as expensive as a new Microwave. Fortunately due to the consolidation of stuff that occurs as family members die we had a spare and have been using it ever since. I expect it last a good deal longer as it sees very little use.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Nope, and that was the first thing we checked.
> 
> The same problem with just a plain microwave measuring cup with some plain water. Something's gone goofy for sure!!


Hi, there is an element within the microwave that can cause that ..... Speaking from experience, sadly.


----------



## CubaMark

Rps said:


> Hi, there is an element within the microwave that can cause that ..... Speaking from experience, sadly.


Our Samsung microwave - a big monster that's far too big for our kitchen - started doing odd things. Turning itself on by itself... no idea how many times it had been doing that during the day while we were at work before we discovered it.

Turns out a common issue with some brands is a build-up of condensation and corrosion behind the number bad (leaking steam from inside the unit). The fix in that case isn't that difficult (several YouTube videos to help out). In the end, I didn't want to be bothered with it. Took it to a guy up the street who charged me $300 pesos (about $25) to fix it. Going strong ever since... But the cost of labour up in Canada would likely have made this a throwaway for most.


----------



## Rps

CubaMark, a lot of truth in the differences in charges here. But, like Sinc, we had our first microwave for around 20 years, but unlike Sinc, 3 in 10 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Finally some activity here in The Shang. Good to see you all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, how are things with you and yours? Are you still buried in snow? All snow gone here, but we might get some flurries later this week ... So much for spring. I am finally beginning to feel a bit better with my concussion .... Reading really gets to me but I am getting better each day.

Just having a Butter Toffee coffee and strumming my banjo ... Haven't played in a long time so my fingers are really stiff .... Good thing no concert dates ha!ha!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, how are things with you and yours? Are you still buried in snow? All snow gone here, but we might get some flurries later this week ... So much for spring. I am finally beginning to feel a bit better with my concussion .... Reading really gets to me but I am getting better each day.
> 
> Just having a Butter Toffee coffee and strumming my banjo ... Haven't played in a long time so my fingers are really stiff .... Good thing no concert dates ha!ha!


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, we are still buried in over 10 feet of snow with more on the way today. 

Good to hear you are feeling better re the concussion. How exactly did it happen?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, sorry to hear you still have more snow to come. As for me I fell at home with almost full weight hiring my head on the ceramic floor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, sorry to hear you still have more snow to come. As for me I fell at home with almost full weight hiring my head on the ceramic floor.


Ouch. Glad you are on the mend now, however.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Our first microwave lasted 18 years before we replaced it and that was only because it was too large for our remodelled kitchen back in 1998. The one we replaced it with is still working just fine 17 years later.



Our old large GE microwave was also at least that old and working well when we replaced it for a smaller and more powerful Panasonic unit. It was also a better design and no rotary tuneable needed, double racks and all kinds of other goodies. 

Anyway, it seems that the cause of the arcing was due to a burn mark on the back microwave side of the waveguide cover, a 3" x 4"+ sheet of mica. A nice simple cheap fix it looks like. And it looks like the burnt area will peel off nicely leaving a nice clean surface.

That will save driving in to Victoria to the parts place that sells a sheet of mica that one has to cut it to shape a make a small hole for the single screw. Not the easiest stuff to cut for those that recall replacing the mica windows in the living room stove.


----------



## Dr.G.

If you like beer, you'll like this video clip. And, even if you don't like beer, you'll still like this!

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/NkbZlautuUc?rel=0


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> If you like beer, you'll like this video clip. And, even if you don't like beer, you'll still like this!
> 
> https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/NkbZlautuUc?rel=0


Nice find Marc, and duly grabbed for yo know where!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice find Marc, and duly grabbed for yo know where!


Thought that this might be of interest to you, Don.


----------



## johnp

Hi all!! 

A quite typical Saturday on the go for us ... with (a tasty) dim sum to start the day (very friendly encounters with fellow diners, and a chance to see/talk with daughter and catch up on her happenings (she bought a small house quite recently, is "remodelling" and all, and loving it!!), and share ours, and do a little some shopping - for veggies at a small Chinese market, and wine at a Gov't liquor store - on the way back home. Internet time and balcony breaks since then. 

Though not often said of late ... thinking of you all, and keeping up-to-date via the posts ... and hoping spring will 'spring' on everyone soon!!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> A quite typical Saturday on the go for us ... with (a tasty) dim sum to start the day (very friendly encounters with fellow diners, and a chance to see/talk with daughter and catch up on her happenings (she bought a small house quite recently, is "remodelling" and all, and loving it!!), and share ours, and do a little some shopping - for veggies at a small Chinese market, and wine at a Gov't liquor store - on the way back home. Internet time and balcony breaks since then.
> 
> Though not often said of late ... thinking of you all, and keeping up-to-date via the posts ... and hoping spring will 'spring' on everyone soon!!!
> 
> Cheers!!!


Spring? Not till June at the earliest, John. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Just got in from shoveling six inches of fresh snow. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, dropped by to put on a pot of coffee so I can stay awake to finish up my work. Today on SAP and interesting video card trick like no other you have seen called, 'The Amazing Barry.'


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, dropped by to put on a pot of coffee so I can stay awake to finish up my work. Today on SAP and interesting video card trick like no other you have seen called, 'The Amazing Barry.'


Morning, Don. Thanks for the coffee. I love your card trick video clips. Must check out this one ASAP. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone have any Sunday Brunch requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

Power outages follow arrival of latest storm | The Chronicle Herald

Don, did you son, Greg, lose his power?


----------



## Dr.G.

Exploring Old Town Lunenburg in Winter | Vancouverscape

Luckily, they came for their visit before our two huge snow storms.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Power outages follow arrival of latest storm | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Don, did you son, Greg, lose his power?


Since we have yet to hear from him in two days, I would guess that just might be the case Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Since we have yet to hear from him in two days, I would guess that just might be the case Marc.


I wish him good luck. That area of NS has really gotten pounded this winter.

Live Power Outage Map

Live Power Outage Map


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I wish him good luck. That area of NS has really gotten pounded this winter.
> 
> Live Power Outage Map
> 
> Live Power Outage Map


According to your links, Greg is without power when I search his address Marc.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention today's Whatzit? No guesses to date on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> According to your links, Greg is without power when I search his address Marc.


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Forgot to mention today's Whatzit? No guesses to date on SAP.


Too obvious and too shiny for red crayons. Guess we shall have to wait for Patrick, our Whatzit Maven.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Forgot to mention today's Whatzit? No guesses to date on SAP.



Finally got to SAP and a bit late today, but I'll have to say, I believe the SAP Whatzit? was actually mentioned indirectly in a link in a previous issue in an article on the making of Crayola Crayons — and there they are part way through the process.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Too obvious and too shiny for red crayons. Guess we shall have to wait for Patrick, our Whatzit Maven.



Never — just stick with your first hunch Marc. 

You'd probably be extra bright bright and shiny too if you'd just been photographed going through a hot wax processing machine.  

And also to make them look better for any advertising photos as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Never — just stick with your first hunch Marc.
> 
> You'd probably be extra bright bright and shiny too if you'd just been photographed going through a hot wax processing machine.
> 
> And also to make them look better for any advertising photos as well.


Well , my wife thinks that they are either bullets or rockets.


----------



## pm-r

Well, lets just say that they don't even bother painting bullets nor rockets and no point in doing so.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, lets just say that they don't even bother painting bullets nor rockets and no point in doing so.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Tough day for me again, very weak again for whatever reason.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> According to your links, Greg is without power when I search his address Marc.


Don - seems like Greg's in a decent community:

Residents on Lower Sackville street take snow clearing into their own hands - Halifax | Globalnews.ca

....hope you feel better soon, amigo. It's been a heckuva month for you....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tough day for me again, very weak again for whatever reason.


Hope the new day finds you feeling better, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, hope you are feeling better when you read this note. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Don - seems like Greg's in a decent community:
> 
> Residents on Lower Sackville street take snow clearing into their own hands - Halifax | Globalnews.ca
> 
> ....hope you feel better soon, amigo. It's been a heckuva month for you....





Dr.G. said:


> Hope the new day finds you feeling better, mon ami.


Talked to Greg last night and they do have power. Their issue is no plow. They are snowed in with no access out until the pows come and they have no idea when that might be. He says the city is a mess.

Feel much better this morning, so we shall see what the rest of the day brings.

Today on SAP, take a look at our video Awesome Machines and marvel at man's ability to create machines that reduce work.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Talked to Greg last night and they do have power. Their issue is no plow. They are snowed in with no access out until the pows come and they have no idea when that might be. He says the city is a mess.
> 
> Feel much better this morning, so we shall see what the rest of the day brings.
> 
> Today on SAP, take a look at our video Awesome Machines and marvel at man's ability to create machines that reduce work.


Sorry to hear about Greg's problems. Many of the schools in the HRM board are closed today. 
Glad you are feeling better. 
Those machines were amazing ............ except the one that gathered up the chickens.

"I love that pistol. I'll find another boyfriend." XX):lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams." - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Dr.G.

Not much action here in The Shang today. Anyone home???


----------



## SINC

I am here Marc, just busy doing a bit of work and a friend dropped by for a cold brew which killed an hour of my time.


----------



## johnp

I'm here as well. For the past while have been sharing my time on the internet with my time in the kitchen .. here, then there, and the beat goes on!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> I'm here as well. For the past while have been sharing my time on the internet with my time in the kitchen .. here, then there, and the beat goes on!!



Hi Jonn, I just came across this list and wonder if any would meet your standards and for your Dim Sum etc., and maybe get you out of the kitchen more if you wanted to test them. But I often wonder how some actually get chosen for such lists…??? Hmmm…???? 
http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2015/03/best-chinese-restaurants-vancouver/


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear that I was not alone here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

One is never alone in The Shang, trust me on this.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One is never alone in The Shang, trust me on this.


True. Still, time for me to call it a night. Busy grading season is upon me. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, awoke feeling great and SAP is online with a great video of a 5-year-old drummer with a philharmonic orchestra that will put a smile on your face to start your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good that you are feeling better. What caused your downturn the past few days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday to Harry Houdini ............... and check out SAP for The Secret History Of Knock-Knock Jokes.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Good that you are feeling better. What caused your downturn the past few days?


Not sure, but it was a general overall weakness that kept me from doing anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure, but it was a general overall weakness that kept me from doing anything.


Well, at least you are up and about today. :clap:


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Hi Jonn, I just came across this list and wonder if any would meet your standards and for your Dim Sum etc., and maybe get you out of the kitchen more if you wanted to test them. But I often wonder how some actually get chosen for such lists…??? Hmmm…????
> http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2015/03/best-chinese-restaurants-vancouver/


Interesting ... but we 'fancy' the small, local neighbourhood places. Our current dim sum favourite would never place in such a list, but it sure works for us!! 
We've been getting out and trying more and different foods of late -- Japanese, Korean, Vietnamese, and the like. Jean and I have a mini-stay planned for this week -- and will try a few more places together, and then with daughter on our last day ... so some food adventures coming up!!
Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Good to see you enjoying the dining experiences John. 

I on the other hand, ate in restaurants every day over the last 20 years of my working life as I travelled. When I retired in 2001, I vowed I would never again have a sit down meal in a restaurant and I have not done so to date, save for a few occasions at our favourite place in Swift Current, Sask., called Wong's Kitchen. We ate there while dating and it was wonderful back then and it still is great food. Oddly enough, I do not miss any others one little bit. Bonus is that I have learned to cook many dishes I would never have tried years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.pawmygosh.com/puppy-bath-time/

Our doxies would never do this .............. they hate the water.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u8hSQk-wEk&feature=youtu.be

Some interesting info re Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Two Puppies Do The Opposite Of What's Expected During Bathtime
> 
> Our doxies would never do this .............. they hate the water.


Ely loves the water too!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u8hSQk-wEk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Some interesting info re Lunenburg.


One is never too old to learn something new every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ely loves the water too!


Some dogs love water .............. doxies love to dig.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One is never too old to learn something new every day.


I found it interesting as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all at the OtHD Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

*Ah, Marc - now we have the *real* reason you escaped St. John's for the sunny shores of Lunenburg!*

*Memorial University students give 'rotten' cafeteria food a failing grade*









_A mouldy lemon served with mussels, nearly raw pork chops and a fly in a taco are just some of the incidents of inedible food served at Memorial University's dining hall being reported by students. (CBC)_

...multiple incidents Monday night of undercooked pork chops being served to students was "the last straw," and something needs to be done.

"Isolated incident, that's OK, but it's happened so much that it's not an isolated incident anymore," she said. "We can't excuse something like this for the amount that we're paying."

The food services at Memorial University are provided be Aramark, a company best known for providing food service in American prisons and schools.​
(CBC)

_*Even before I read it, I knew that Aramark would be in the mix... *_


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, I never ate at MUN's food facilities. Saw the article and from the reaction son the MUN website and the CBC website, it is fairly truthful.


----------



## SINC

Yuk, that food at MUN sure does look disgusting. XX)

On the brighter side, SAP is online for today and has a surprising video. Can you believe a woman who still golfs four or five times a week at age 102? Also moonwalking better than Michael Jackson!

Later dudes, I have much to do today as my sleep apnea test comes up tomorrow and the RV mobile repair guy will be here Friday to install a new toilet before the season gets underway. The flush pedal sticks all too often now and after 11 seasons of use, it needs to be replaced, not repaired so an entire new toilet has been orders. Quote was $425 installed which seems reasonable for the fellow to order the toilet at a cost of $299, pick it up, drive it 65 km to my RV pad and install it in the motor home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee ................ freshly brewed???


----------



## Dr.G.

True words for us all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fireball over Halifax caught on camera - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +5C temps. The sun has a warmth to it now, and I was outside shoveling snow from the banks along the driveway back into the garden, wearing a tee shirt. Even the doxies were racing about on top of the four plus feet of snow that is still in our back garden as if it was actually Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Baby Has The Best Laugh I Have EVER Heard

An OtHD laugh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Air Canada ad suggests Atlantic Canada is a separate country - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Oops. Guess we have too much snow for the rest of Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/boom99.7/p...61552.222336294466387/954716361228373/?type=1

Pass ................


----------



## SINC

Got a call from the local paper today who want to interview me regarding my experiences with wait times at the local hospital ER. Ought to be an interesting chat, especially being on 'the other side' of the interview for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got a call from the local paper today who want to interview me regarding my experiences with wait times at the local hospital ER. Ought to be an interesting chat, especially being on 'the other side' of the interview for a change.


Good to hear, Don. Send us a link to the article when it is published. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Some interesting bit and pieces here at the Shang and I'm having to check in and see manually as I'm not getting any emails or notifications from ehmac from any of my subscribed threads.

Don't know why and the problem just started the other day. Anyone else experiencing the same thing?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Some interesting bit and pieces here at the Shang and I'm having to check in and see manually as I'm not getting any emails or notifications from ehmac from any of my subscribed threads.
> 
> Don't know why and the problem just started the other day. Anyone else experiencing the same thing?


No problems here, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://theilovedogssite.com/15-things-didnt-know-about-dachshunds/

FYI


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early once again. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I have never used email or any kind of notices on ehmac. I just check in a few times a day and look at threads that interest me. What could be more simple?


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I have never used email or any kind of notices on ehmac. I just check in a few times a day and look at threads that interest me. What could be more simple?


My way as well, and on all the forums I frequent.

Over & out all …. it's almost time for Jean and I to hit our room's jacuzzi, then enjoy an evening nightcap out on our room's balcony. Much-enjoying our mini-trip and short time away from the home-front, but it's over tomorrow, and back to home we go. And back to my cooking -- hurrah!!


----------



## SINC

Good to hear you are enjoying your time there John, sounds like fun.


----------



## SINC

SAP is up for the day with a video not to be missed, especially if you enjoy English gardens accompanied by the singing of Jimmy Rodgers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just back from the Lunenburg Farmer's Market.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Good to hear you are enjoying your time there John, sounds like fun.


Thanks Don … yes, we've had a good time. Have enjoyed our room and the hotel's amenities (pool, hot-tub, and etc), our walking/browsing of local shops, and the dining out, which has been to Korean restaurants in the area, all handy to the hotel. Something different for us - so a new adventure. Will have plenty of material for my travel/dining reviews once settled in back home.

Enjoying the hotel's coffee this morning, while Jean catches a few more winks. Daughter will be coming by later this morning, and we'll do lunch together before heading home. One more restaurant I especially wish to try before calling it quits!! It specializes in tofu soups - have never tried such, but wish to, so it's likely where we'll go for lunch.

Catch you all later.

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Well, I picked up the monitor to wear tonight be be checked for sleep apnea. I have to have it back in the hands of the sleep clinic in Edmonton before 10:00 a.m. tomorrow. Since Ann says I only show symptoms on occasion, there is no guarantee it will prove or disprove anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I picked up the monitor to wear tonight be be checked for sleep apnea. I have to have it back in the hands of the sleep clinic in Edmonton before 10:00 a.m. Since Ann says I only show symptoms on occasion, there is no guarantee it will prove or disprove anything.


Good luck, Don.


----------



## SINC

It should be pretty easy, Marc. Plug the machine into the wall, plug a cable into the machine attached to an oxygen sensor that slides onto your index finger, tape the cable to your wrist with medical tape, push the 'on' button until it beeps and release, then go to sleep. They need five hours of recording to make it valid, so that should not be a problem, even if I have to fake an hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It should be pretty easy, Marc. Plug the machine into the wall, plug a cable into the machine attached to an oxygen sensor that slides onto your index finger, tape the cable to your wrist with medical tape, push the 'on' button until it beeps and release, then go to sleep. They need five hours of recording to make it valid, so that should not be a problem, even if I have to fake an hour or so.


Fake an hour?????????????????? Oh the humanity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for our TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Fake an hour?????????????????? Oh the humanity.


Well, I made it through four hours wearing the device. Now up working and will go back to bed in an hour or so to complete the test. I will just tell them I took a bathroom break of 1.5 hours.


----------



## SINC

SAP is up for the day focusing mostly on local issues. The rest is kind of boring today.

But wait! What's this? A doxie on a string in our video? But why would anyone put a doxie on a string? And what is that parrot doing dancing? Strange goings on indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I made it through four hours wearing the device. Now up working and will go back to bed in an hour or so to complete the test. I will just tell them I took a bathroom break of 1.5 hours.


That is one long bathroom break, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> SAP is up for the day focusing mostly on local issues. The rest is kind of boring today.
> 
> But wait! What's this? A doxie on a string in our video? But why would anyone put a doxie on a string? And what is that parrot doing dancing? Strange goings on indeed.


Can't say that I like watching him pull the doxie up by that string at the end.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Can't say that I like watching him pull the doxie up by that string at the end.


I agree Marc ... that kind of turned me off as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I agree Marc ... that kind of turned me off as well.


Yes, I agree, John. Still, that would apply to any dog, and not just a doxie.

So, how is Life treating you and Jean today? Back home?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I agree, John. Still, that would apply to any dog, and not just a doxie. So, how is Life treating you and Jean today? Back home?


Yes .. any dog!!

Yup, back home, and doing our thing here once again ... I've been "working" on composing reviews, and Jean's been attempting to get some relief from back muscle spasms which developed before we left, and came home with her. Not sure what happened to bring them on, but whatever it was, they came, and she's been "working" to get rid of them!! She's a real "trooper" ... so hopefully, will be good to go soon!!

We had a good time 'away from it all', and hope to repeat it again soon!!


----------



## SINC

A good day in that the new toilet is installed in the motor home as well as we fixed an issue with the defrost tube for the new fridge not draining. Should be a trouble free summer of use now.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yes .. any dog!!
> 
> Yup, back home, and doing our thing here once again ... I've been "working" on composing reviews, and Jean's been attempting to get some relief from back muscle spasms which developed before we left, and came home with her. Not sure what happened to bring them on, but whatever it was, they came, and she's been "working" to get rid of them!! She's a real "trooper" ... so hopefully, will be good to go soon!!
> 
> We had a good time 'away from it all', and hope to repeat it again soon!!


Sorry to hear about Jean, John. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Alberta camel-hunting site points to mysterious prehistoric people - Technology & Science - CBC News

Interesting ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies fed and taken outside before the snow starts to fall. 

Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the clip "The Magic Of Consciousness" was great.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I knew you would like that one. Just got that uploaded and am currently checking links to be sure all are live.


----------



## CubaMark

Ugh. Coffee.... need.... coffee.....


----------



## SINC

Thanks Mark, that prompted me to grab a cuppa java myself and man was it good!


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Thanks Mark, that prompted me to grab a cuppa java myself and man was it good!


My lovely wife dragged herself out of bed, and delivered a nice hot-chocolate-coffee to my home office, as I slave away over an editing job. Tight deadline. Hope there's more where this one came from....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I knew you would like that one. Just got that uploaded and am currently checking links to be sure all are live.


Very interesting and educational.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Ugh. Coffee.... need.... coffee.....


Good one, Mark. Just one more reason to have coffee ready and waiting for one and all here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/3e0yZCLjwfU?rel=0

Ooppps!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Exploring Halifax's secret underground world | The Chronicle Herald

Who knew???????????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Exploring Halifax's secret underground world | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Who knew???????????


Not unlike Moose Jaw.


----------



## KC4

Just popping online to say "Hello Shang Gang, 
Long time, no see....."

Hope all are well.


----------



## SINC

Long time no see is right Kim, how are you?


----------



## SINC

SAP is up with another Sunday Whatzit? While this item looks easy, don't be fooled.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Just popping online to say "Hello Shang Gang,
> Long time, no see....."
> 
> Hope all are well.


Morning, Kim. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal. Left for a fundraiser at about 5PM and the driveway was clear of snow .......... returned home at midnight to about 15+cm of snow. Just got in from trying to clear away a spot in the backyard for the doxies of the over 30+cm of fresh snow we received yesterday and early this morning. We are now nearly at the 350cm of snow for this winter. No Spring in sight here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, could that be an incense burner container?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, could that be an incense burner container?


Sorry Marc, but not an incense burner. This one is tricky methinks.


----------



## Aurora

Could it be a container for infusing loose tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> Could it be a container for infusing loose tea?


That is what I thought as well, but it looks silver which is not best for this task.


----------



## eMacMan

It clearly is silver. A salt shaker to be sure. The pepper shaker should have slightly larger holes.


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Could it be a container for infusing loose tea?


Sorry, no, but that would have been my first guess too.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> It clearly is silver. A salt shaker to be sure. The pepper shaker should have slightly larger holes.


Nope, not a salt shaker either, notice the holes are not just on the top of the device, they are on the sides too.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, Don would this be used during a Seder?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all, Don would this be used during a Seder?


No Rp, I can find no reference to it being used as part of a Seder.


----------



## Rps

Okay, how about Holy Water? I know I have seen something like this before.......


----------



## CubaMark

It appears to be something intended for stationary use... if the holes are not to allow the release of incense or salt or smoke... perhaps light? A candle or oil lamp?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Okay, how about Holy Water? I know I have seen something like this before.......


Sorry, but not holy water either.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> It appears to be something intended for stationary use... if the holes are not to allow the release of incense or salt or smoke... perhaps light? A candle or oil lamp?


Interesting guess Mark, non of the above, but to offer a hint it is not 'intended for stationary use.'


----------



## SINC

It has a very unusual name which immediately identifies its intended use.


----------



## Rps

So.... It could be dusting container or a room or drawer deorderiser, or to exhaust me guesses an inhaler.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> So.... It could be dusting container or a room or drawer deorderiser, or to exhaust me guesses an inhaler.


Your dusting container guess is correct, but dusting what is the mystery.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Your dusting container guess is correct, but dusting what is the mystery.


I think for dusting parchment in the old ink pen days.


----------



## CubaMark

Rps said:


> I think for dusting parchment in the old ink pen days.


What did they use for dust in those days...? Not charcoal.....?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I think for dusting parchment in the old ink pen days.


Sorry, but no.


----------



## SINC

Just had to post this here for obvious reasons! 

http://www.candogseat-this.com/research-study-finds-most-aggressive-dog-breeds/


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Just had to post this here for obvious reasons!
> 
> http://www.candogseat-this.com/research-study-finds-most-aggressive-dog-breeds/


Ah! So it's a flea-powder-shaker??? :lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sorry, but no.




Gee, maybe I better go have a look. Just getting around to things this am.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sorry, but no.



Well then, and it's hard to tell without anything to compare its size with, but I'd say its probably a rather plain old antique silver perfume dispenser.


----------



## CubaMark

I'm going out on a limb to say it's a very upscale bull semen dispenser for impregnating cows. :rofl:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just had to post this here for obvious reasons!
> 
> Research Study Finds Most Aggressive Dog Breeds - Can Dogs Eat This


No news to us, Don. Pound for pound, and dog bred to go after a honey badger, the most vicious mammal (pound for pound), has got to be the #1 aggressive dog. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Ah! So it's a flea-powder-shaker??? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful Story of a Father, Son and a Sparrow

Enjoy .............


----------



## Dr.G.

NOT Smiling Is Impossible When You See These Rescued Baby Animals Freely Frolic

Love watching the animals coexist.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife, Deborah, thinks that it is used to sprinkle water on cotton just before you iron the cotton garment.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Long time no see is right Kim, how are you?





Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. How is Life treating you these days?


Ok, thanks. How about for you two?

Don, is it an antique sugar shaker?


----------



## Rps

Don, since it is a duster, is it an early edition of a deodorant dispenser and they used talc?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Ok, thanks. How about for you two?
> 
> Don, is it an antique sugar shaker?


I have struggled with health issues including eye surgery in the past two months, but am now on the road to recovery.

And nope, although it is an antique, not a sugar shaker.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, since it is a duster, is it an early edition of a deodorant dispenser and they used talc?


No Rp, sorry to say that again, but it is a single use, uniquely named device.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> No Rp, sorry to say that again, but it is a single use, uniquely named device.


How about using it in the jock area, or foot.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I have struggled with health issues including eye surgery in the past two months, but am now on the road to recovery.
> 
> And nope, although it is an antique, not a sugar shaker.


Sorry to hear about your struggles with health issues, and glad to hear that you are on the road to recovery. You may want to walk along the side of it though, facing traffic. 

Not a sugar shaker? Well, that makes it even curiouser! (Especially if you Google "Antique Sugar Shakers")


----------



## SINC

It isn't 'what' it shakes, it's 'what it shakes it on' that provides the curious name for this item.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Ok, thanks. How about for you two?
> 
> Don, is it an antique sugar shaker?


All goes well here, Kim. I am not going to retire until Dec. 31st, 2015. I shall remain on the list of profs at Memorial University as a full-time prof, but teach from here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife, Deborah, thinks that her grandmother used something that looked like this to sprinkle water on cotton just before you iron the cotton garment.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> It isn't 'what' it shakes, it's 'what it shakes it on' that provides the curious name for this item.


Hah! 
It's a wig powder shaker!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> All goes well here, Kim. I am not going to retire until Dec. 31st, 2015. I shall remain on the list of profs at Memorial University as a full-time prof, but teach from here in Lunenburg.


Sounds good. How are the Doxies?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sounds good. How are the Doxies?


They are good, Kim. Getting used to the St. John's-like snow here in Lunenburg (we are now at the 12 foot mark, which is four times the average of 3 feet for Lunenburg).


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> My wife, Deborah, thinks that it is used to sprinkle water on cotton just before you iron the cotton garment.


A good thought, but sorry, no water involved.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hah!
> It's a wig powder shaker!


Nope, not that either.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Nope, not that either.


A pepperette?
A Muffineer? 
Repousse?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A pepperette?
> A Muffineer?
> Repousse?


Yes!

A Muffineer!

Well Done!

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes!
> 
> A Muffineer!
> 
> Well Done!
> 
> :clap:


What is a "muffineer"?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What is a "muffineer"?


It's called a muffineer. It's job is to shake out icing sugar, or cinnamon, or like coatings onto muffins!

Their history goes back to Victorian times, when kitchen chefs would use them to add sweet toppings to what might be plain muffins. Muffineers can be china, glass, porcelain, and metal as in this example.

See Wayback Times for more information.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's called a muffineer. It's job is to shake out icing sugar, or cinnamon, or like coatings onto muffins!
> 
> Their history goes back to Victorian times, when kitchen chefs would use them to add sweet toppings to what might be plain muffins. Muffineers can be china, glass, porcelain, and metal as in this example.
> 
> See Wayback Times Home for more information.


I see. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## johnp

Good grief!! But "way to go" Kim!!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It's called a muffineer. It's job is to shake out icing sugar, or cinnamon, or like coatings onto muffins!
> 
> Their history goes back to Victorian times, when kitchen chefs would use them to add sweet toppings to what might be plain muffins. Muffineers can be china, glass, porcelain, and metal as in this example.
> 
> See Wayback Times for more information.



In that case, it could have even been called a CASTOR SHAKER, or if one put salt in it, would you believe, as some suggested — a SALT SHAKER!! 

"_A muffineer is essentially a salt shaker; it's a small container with a perforated top which is used to shake out powders like sugar, salt, and talc in a controlled way. You may also hear a muffineer referred to as a caster or castor, depending on regional dialect, and of course it is perfectly acceptable to call a muffineer a shaker, since that's what it is. …_"
What is a Muffineer? (with pictures)


----------



## SINC

Or a Muffineer, which is what our Whatzit guy chose as the item. Case closed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Or a Muffineer, which is what our Whatzit guy chose as the item. Case closed.


As the old saying goes, "You can't argue with City Hall or the umpire."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I ache from all the snow shoveling today. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Walked by our tiny garden plot today and to my surprise, our rhubarb has sprouted in March!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah makes a great rhubarb chrisp once they are all up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Deborah makes a great rhubarb chrisp once they are all up.


Marc, that is Scottish rhubarb. Years ago a lady named Maggie who worked for me returned from a trip to Scotland withe the seeds to this plant. Try as she might, she could not get them to grow in her garden and gave me a few to try. She was amazed when I could grow them easily and I always brought her some to work. We lost contact after I retired, but the darn stuff grows like a weed.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP, the music of Michael Jackson as done by the Bottle Boys. And who are the Bottle Boys and what do they play you ask? Watch the video to see. Also a fun machine in our daily gif and a NASA vet who claims an alien hitched a ride on the ISS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, that is Scottish rhubarb. Years ago a lady named Maggie who worked for me returned from a trip to Scotland withe the seeds to this plant. Try as she might, she could not get them to grow in her garden and gave me a few to try. She was amazed when I could grow them easily and I always brought her some to work. We lost contact after I retired, but the darn stuff grows like a weed.


Are the stalks edible?


----------



## Dr.G.

Had an interesting visitor this afternoon to the bird feeder my neighbor set up next door to attract song birds. Usually the deer come by at 4AM to feed, but this deer came at 4PM to have some seed. Either he/she is very hungry, or not afraid of people in the daytime ................ or wild dachshunds. Luckily, our dogs were all inside and barking at the deer through the window. I was able to take a few pictures of the deer through the window just as it was walking away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if you want to use any of the deer pics for SAP, be my guest.


----------



## CubaMark

Beautiful! My folks have regular, seasonal visitors to the apple trees in their backyard. Doesn't hurt that their backporch leads to blueberry fields and forest  Ah, to be back in Nova Scotia again! :-(


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Are the stalks edible?


You bet! They make great pies and are slightly more tart than regular rhubarb. Ann likes to mix the two and it makes for a super pie or cobbler!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, if you want to use any of the deer pics for SAP, be my guest.


Merci sir, I may just do that!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Beautiful! My folks have regular, seasonal visitors to the apple trees in their backyard. Doesn't hurt that their backporch leads to blueberry fields and forest  Ah, to be back in Nova Scotia again! :-(


Mark, we have two Yew trees that attract them to our front yard, but this bird feeder is just outside of our backyard gate. Luckily the doxies were inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet! They make great pies and are slightly more tart than regular rhubarb. Ann likes to mix the two and it makes for a super pie or cobbler!


Ann and Deborah should share their recipe for rhubarb.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merci sir, I may just do that!


Sadly, the deer are either hungry due to the 335cm of snow we have gotten this winter, or unafraid of human contact. Luckily, our doxies were inside or they would have been over the five foot fence and would have chased the deer. With the snow so deep, the doxies could have run on top of the 4+ feet of snow out back and the deer would have gotten stuck in this deep snow.

So, just give credit to yours truly, and make mention that I would never have shot this deer with anything but a camera. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone want/need some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I had seen that clip of the Cincinnati Cyclones Wiener Dog Race before, but it is still cute to watch.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished checking the hot links on SAP and thought that video might make up for the doxie one the other day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished checking the hot links on SAP and thought that video might make up for the doxie one the other day.


Good idea, Don. I did not know that doxies could run that fast on ice. Our doxies have trouble in deep snow .................. we got another 10cm of wet snow overnight.


----------



## SINC

Weird side effects department: For the past few days I have been busy cleaning my glasses several times a day. Seems the right lens gets dirty on the inside several times each day. Yesterday I was laying back on the couch below the window in bright light when I noticed the right lens dirty once again, so I cleaned the lens and put the glasses back on. When done, I used the tissue I had used to clean the lens to blow my nose. That is when I noticed a fine set of drops once again on the inside of the right lens that I had just cleaned. It seems now, that a fine spray of tears shoot from my right eye onto the lens when I blow my nose. Ever since the operation, I could feel a whoosh of air come out of my right eye each time I blew my nose, but didn't connect the liquid sprayed on the inner lens with the nose blowing before. I have an appointment for my regular 3 month check up with my GP today and I will ask about this, although I sense it will be the eye specialist in May who can more properly address the issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Weird side effects department: For the past few days I have been busy cleaning my glasses several times a day. Seems the right lens gets dirty on the inside several times each day. Yesterday I was laying back on the couch below the window in bright light when I noticed the right lens dirty once again, so I cleaned the lens and put the glasses back on. When done, I used the tissue I had used to clean the lens to blow my nose. That is when I noticed a fine set of drops once again on the inside of the right lens that I had just cleaned. It seems now, that a fine spray of tears shoot from my right eye onto the lens when I blow my nose. Ever since the operation, I could feel a whoosh of air come out of my right eye each time I blew my nose, but didn't connect the liquid sprayed on the inner lens with the nose blowing before. I have an appointment for my regular 3 month check up with my GP today and I will ask about this, although I sense it will be the eye specialist in May who can more properly address the issue.


Rather strange, Don, but hopefully it is nothing serious.


----------



## pm-r

Well Don, I can just imagine the eye specialists suggestion when you get to see him — small, miniature battery operated eyeglass wipers!!

Optional "no smear" solution reservoir and sprayers extra. 

Or course if they are are a really cheap specialist, they'll probably just say — put a cork in it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=792262577528807

Don, a "cute" JFLs Gag video .................. but not appropriate for the family-oriented SAP crowd.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing a coffee would be great.

Today on SAP, some guy shot pics of a deer in his yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing a coffee would be great.
> 
> Today on SAP, some guy shot pics of a deer in his yard.


Cool. FYI, there is venison on the menu tonight at the Café Chez Marc. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

WATCH: Puppies pick the 2015 Final Four winner on the Tonight Show - CBSSports.com

Cute .............. too bad that they did not use doxie pups.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. FYI, there is venison on the menu tonight at the Café Chez Marc. XX)



I'd suggest it probably needs to hang quite a bit longer Marc, even though a younger deer will age quicker than an old adult.  

Wouldn't want to see some good meat ruined by serving too soon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> WATCH: Puppies pick the 2015 Final Four winner on the Tonight Show - CBSSports.com
> 
> Cute .............. too bad that they did not use doxie pups.



I have to admit that a bunch of doxies would have made things much more interesting and exciting to watch. Much more so…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd suggest it probably needs to hang quite a bit longer Marc, even though a younger deer will age quicker than an old adult.
> 
> Wouldn't want to see some good meat ruined by serving too soon.


Meat? Deer? Hanging? Venison is a vegetable, correct????


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I have to admit that a bunch of doxies would have made things much more interesting and exciting to watch. Much more so…


Very true, Patrick.:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152969640257562

A cute dancing doxie ...........


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Meat? Deer? Hanging? Venison is a vegetable, correct????


Silly me, of course, and I was just confused with the old word and the proper translation. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Silly me, of course, and I was just confused with the old word and the proper translation. Sorry.


I shoot deer in our backyard only with a camera.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I shoot deer in our backyard only with a camera.



Yeah, just like the guy who keeps saying he practices Japanese Western stick and rope designs besides his wife's prized garden!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> yeah, just like the guy who keeps saying he practices japanese western stick and rope designs besides his wife's prized garden!


:d


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early even for coffee ............. but the doxies need to be taken out and fed.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee now would be a good thing. A beautiful fireworks display set to music today on SAP's video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee now would be a good thing. A beautiful fireworks display set to music today on SAP's video.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## SINC

This is a special dog:

Brutus the Rottweiler Becomes Second Dog to Walk on Four Prosthetic Limbs - NBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This is a special dog:
> 
> Brutus the Rottweiler Becomes Second Dog to Walk on Four Prosthetic Limbs - NBC News


Yes, I read about this previously. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for our TGIF breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Doxies have been fed and taken outside, and all is once again quiet. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great!


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP come back in time to the days of the Mills Brothers playing their imaginary horns in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great!


Coming right up, mon ami. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today on SAP come back in time to the days of the Mills Brothers playing their imaginary horns in our video.


Don, that was quite the bowling shot ............... a strike the hard way. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The Trial Run .................................   XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, mon ami. How are you feeling today?


I am good this morning Marc, My lung issue is improving by the day. I have a friend from Calgary coming up today for a visit, so that will keep me busy this afternoon. His son lives in Morinville, just 10 km north of us, so he always drops in for an afternoon.

I have a 20 lb ham to cook for Easter supper on Sunday. I am going to do it outside on the motor home BBQ as the natural gas one is still iced in under the patio deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am good this morning Marc, My lung issue is improving by the day. I have a friend from Calgary coming up today for a visit, so that will keep me busy this afternoon. His son lives in Morinville, just 10 km north of us, so he always drops in for an afternoon.
> 
> I have a 20 lb ham to cook for Easter supper on Sunday. I am going to do it outside on the motor home BBQ as the natural gas one is still iced in under the patio deck.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## Rps

Morning Mrac, Don, et all. Actually had a BBQ yesterday .... Warm weather is finally here (touch wood). Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better Don.
Marc, baseball season ... Need I say more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Mrac, Don, et all. Actually had a BBQ yesterday .... Warm weather is finally here (touch wood). Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better Don.
> Marc, baseball season ... Need I say more.


Morning, Rp. Enjoy your BBQ. Ours is still encased in about a meter of snow.

Yes, baseball once again. The SF Giants have won three of the past five years, but it is seems to be every other year, so maybe they won't repeat. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Enjoy your BBQ. Ours is still encased in about a meter of snow.
> 
> Yes, baseball once again. The SF Giants have won three of the past five years, but it is seems to be every other year, so maybe they won't repeat. We shall see.


Not so sure this year, the Giants look set to me.


----------



## CubaMark

Marc, here's something to look forward to, as the ice and snow begin to depart....

*Lunenburg Academy of Music Performance unveils line-up*










_An outstanding line-up of guest artists, talented young performers in residency programs, ambitious public outreach and exciting concert performances characterize season two for the fledging Lunenburg Academy of Music Performance (LAMP).

Opened last October in the Lunenburg Academy, a National Historic Site overlooking the entire peninsula on which Lunenburg is built, LAMP is a community initiative created to provide specially-selected young musicians with the career-changing opportunity to study performance and interpretive techniques with the most outstanding Canadian and international performing artists of our time._

(SouthShoreBreaker)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Marc, here's something to look forward to, as the ice and snow begin to depart....
> 
> *Lunenburg Academy of Music Performance unveils line-up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _An outstanding line-up of guest artists, talented young performers in residency programs, ambitious public outreach and exciting concert performances characterize season two for the fledging Lunenburg Academy of Music Performance (LAMP).
> 
> Opened last October in the Lunenburg Academy, a National Historic Site overlooking the entire peninsula on which Lunenburg is built, LAMP is a community initiative created to provide specially-selected young musicians with the career-changing opportunity to study performance and interpretive techniques with the most outstanding Canadian and international performing artists of our time._
> 
> (SouthShoreBreaker)


Mark, we have tickets to various performances ............... but our snow will still be here until June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not so sure this year, the Giants look set to me.


Rp, since I was born, they have only won the World Series in an even year (1954, 2010, 2012, 2014). Losing Sandoval has hurt their offence. Still, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=364629470405002

Friends of ours who raise doxies in Georgia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was an amazing picture on FaceBook of you, Ann, Matt, et al.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> ....... I have a 20 lb ham to cook for Easter supper on Sunday. I am going to do it outside on the motor home BBQ as the natural gas one is still iced in under the patio deck.


That's a good-sized ham Don ... enjoy!!! Your comments brought back memories of a huge Virginia ham I was able to share with friends when attending the University of Alaska (back in the 60's). The hosts (a couple from Louisiana) had had someone send the ham up them. It was so big they had to 'soak' it in the bathtub of their dorm!! It was sure good!! 

I slaughered a turkey into several parts earlier this week, so we could enjoy 'pieces' over several days, or 'when' we wished. We've done the hind-quarters, and have the other parts frozen for other times. Will likely do one of the breasts for our Sunday dinner. As a break inbetween "turkey times", I'm doing a fish fillet for she, and a pork chop for me today, along with some (store brought) perogies, and veggies. Our Good Friday dinner.

Cheers, and good wishes to you and yours, and all the others here over the Easter weekend.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that was an amazing picture on FaceBook of you, Ann, Matt, et al.


Ah, you must mean this one taken in 1977 when I was 33. Me, Crystal, Greg, Ann and Matt.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, you must mean this one taken in 1977 when I was 33. Me, Crystal, Greg, Ann and Matt.


Yes ............... cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch ‘Happy’, An Amazing Documentary Which Explores Human Happiness

Very powerful.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Ah, you must mean this one taken in 1977 when I was 33. Me, Crystal, Greg, Ann and Matt.


Great shot! That pic just screams '70s. 

Seems like an ideal moment to lament the move to digital photography... how my son's and future generations won't have the joy of discovering lost prints and/or negatives at the bottom of an old dresser drawer... Even if they happen across an SD card 20 years from now, something so tiny, will they even think to attempt to find a device that could access the data it holds? Card readers will most likely be long gone.... and once everything is "in the cloud", is it safe by way of duplication and multiple backup, when a single EMP-like event could erase it all in an instant? Progress and loss....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Great shot! That pic just screams '70s.
> 
> Seems like an ideal moment to lament the move to digital photography... how my son's and future generations won't have the joy of discovering lost prints and/or negatives at the bottom of an old dresser drawer... Even if they happen across an SD card 20 years from now, something so tiny, will they even think to attempt to find a device that could access the data it holds? Card readers will most likely be long gone.... and once everything is "in the cloud", is it safe by way of duplication and multiple backup, when a single EMP-like event could erase it all in an instant? Progress and loss....


All too true, Mark. I have loads of slides that I am going to digitize someday when I retire, but I still treasure my prints that I took when I first came to St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is online with a video on magic that is very good, a look at how to thin slice a tomato and an 18th birthday surprise.


----------



## SINC

With my followers on Twitter now approaching 1,000, you know you have it made when the Dalai Lama follows SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is online with a video on magic that is very good, a look at how to thin slice a tomato and an 18th birthday surprise.


Thin Slice Tomato = Amazing!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> With my followers on Twitter now approaching 1,000, you know you have it made when the Dalai Lama follows SAP.


Cool :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some breakfast? Coffee shall come first, however.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee will do just fine for now with a big breakfast later. I am still stuffed with yesterday's Easter ham and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee will do just fine for now with a big breakfast later. I am still stuffed with yesterday's Easter ham and scalloped potatoes.


Coming right up, Don. Our big meal is tomorrow, with a modified Passover Sedar tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Education is not the learning of facts, but the training of the mind to think." Albert Einstein


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to start the Sedar soon, in that we invited some neighbors and they are older folk who like to be in bed by 10PM. So, see you all later tonight. Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, must have been quite a Sedar. Marc didn't get back to say goodnight as he usually does.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start on SAP today and will now take on tomorrow's edition. Today a 'no parking' sign to obey, an elderly couple who can really dance in our video and a cat who rolls over along with the dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, must have been quite a Sedar. Marc didn't get back to say goodnight as he usually does.


Yes, a grand time was had by one and all Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got an early start on SAP today and will now take on tomorrow's edition. Today a 'no parking' sign to obey, an elderly couple who can really dance in our video and a cat who rolls over along with the dogs.


Morning, Don. Cute "no parking" sign.

Is the Whatzit an elaborate Easter egg? It looks as if tiles were placed on an egg-shaped object ................ or an actual egg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for Sunday Brunch?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Cute "no parking" sign.
> 
> Is the Whatzit an elaborate Easter egg? It looks as if tiles were placed on an egg-shaped object ................ or an actual egg.


Correct you are sir, but WHAT specific egg?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Correct you are sir, but WHAT specific egg?


Not elaborate enough to be a Faberge egg, but how about a Ukrainian Easter Egg?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Not elaborate enough to be a Faberge egg, but how about a Ukrainian Easter Egg?


That too is correct, but it is known in these parts as a Pysanka and is the long standing landmark of a certain Alberta town.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That too is correct, but it is known in these parts as a Pysanka and is the long standing landmark of a certain Alberta town.


Interesting. A lucky guess on my part. Is there not a huge Ukrainian Easter egg somewhere in AB?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah said that she has had it with the snow and cold here in Lunenburg. So, she and the doxies have taken the Doxie Lady out of the Lunenburg, NS harbor and set sail for southern climes and warmth. Bon voyage, my love. See you on Canada Day when all the snow has melted.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. A lucky guess on my part. Is there not a huge Ukrainian Easter egg somewhere in AB?


Indeed there is in Vegreville.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed there is in Vegreville.


Impressive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Henry Burris, veteran CFL quarterback, can't get Canadian citizenship - Ottawa - CBC News

Sad. Never thought of being a player in the CFL as "part time" work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Absolutely Hilarious: All Is Fair In Love and Parking!

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C but heavy wet snow is starting to fall. Happy Easter ................. the doxies are NOT amused.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah said that she has had it with the snow and cold here in Lunenburg. So, she and the doxies have taken the Doxie Lady out of the Lunenburg, NS harbor and set sail for southern climes and warmth. Bon voyage, my love. See you on Canada Day when all the snow has melted.


Don't blame them - hope they have a great trip!! 

"July will take care of it"!! I recall that as a quite famous saying in NF, when the snow was belting down in May and June!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Absolutely Hilarious: All Is Fair In Love and Parking!
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Yes sir! Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don't blame them - hope they have a great trip!!
> 
> "July will take care of it"!! I recall that as a quite famous saying in NF, when the snow was belting down in May and June!!


Hopefully by July all the snow will be gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes sir! Merci.


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, jut got SAP online with a great video on dragon flies today. Who knew?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, jut got SAP online with a great video on dragon flies today. Who knew?


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee to start off the week?


----------



## SINC

I know some here like a gin and tonic every so often, but did you know this?

Gin and tonic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I know some here like a gin and tonic every so often, but did you know this?
> 
> Gin and tonic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Learn from yesterday, live for today, hope for tomorrow." - Albert Einstein


----------



## johnp

Don ... enjoyed the dragonfly video .... those guys are particular favourite critters of mine.

Remember this picture ... I made it my wallpaper yesterday .... some kind of appropriate timing, eh!!


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoyed it John, that makes my time making it available worthwhile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from shoveling snow. About 15cm are down so far and it is still snowing. The doxies seemed to like it, running around the back garden through the fresh snow. I HATE it.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

CT scan results today came back to my GP. I definitly have a rare form of lung disease which they cannot yet identify. That will be up to lung specialist at my Apr 21 appointment. GP thinks he may require a biopsy to confirm before he begins to treat it. He says he does not see this disease but once in six years in the clinic but there are several possible strains. He did say I will have it for the rest of my life and there is no cure, just treatment to curtail it.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> CT scan results today came back to my GP. I definitly have a rare form of lung disease which they cannot yet identify. That will be up to lung specialist at my Apr 21 appointment. GP thinks he may require a biopsy to confirm before he begins to treat it. He says he does not see this disease but once in six years in the clinic but there are several possible strains. He did say I will have it for the rest of my life and there is no cure, just treatment to curtail it.


Sorry to hear this, Don. Hope there is a better diagnosis after the 21st, and that any treatment is tolerable. Your pals here are wishing you the best, you can be sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> CT scan results today came back to my GP. I definitly have a rare form of lung disease which they cannot yet identify. That will be up to lung specialist at my Apr 21 appointment. GP thinks he may require a biopsy to confirm before he begins to treat it. He says he does not see this disease but once in six years in the clinic but there are several possible strains. He did say I will have it for the rest of my life and there is no cure, just treatment to curtail it.


Truly sorry to hear this test result, Don. Specifically, how is this affecting you? Keep the faith, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. Hope there is a better diagnosis after the 21st, and that any treatment is tolerable. Your pals here are wishing you the best, you can be sure.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to shovel snow paths for the doxies. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's what Jeff Foxworthy has to say about Nova Scotians....

"If your local Dairy Queen is closed from September through May,
you live in Nova Scotia.

If someone in a Home Depot store offers you assistance and they
don't work there, you live in Nova Scotia.

If you've worn shorts and a parka at the same time, you live in
Nova Scotia.

If you've had a lengthy telephone conversation with someone who
dialed a wrong number, you live in Nova Scotia.

If "Vacation" means going anywhere south of Yarmouth for the
weekend, you live in Nova Scotia.

If you measure distance in hours, you live in Nova Scotia.

If you have switched from "heat" to "A/C" in the same day and
back again, you live in Nova Scotia.

If you can drive 75 mph through 2 feet of snow during a raging
blizzard without flinching, you live in Nova Scotia.

If you install security lights on your house and garage, but
leave both unlocked, you live in Nova Scotia.

If you carry jumpers in your car and your wife knows how to use
them, you live in Nova Scotia.

If you design your kid's Halloween costume to fit over a
snowsuit, you live in Nova Scotia.

If driving is better in the winter because the potholes are
filled with snow, you live in Nova Scotia.

If you know all 4 seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter
and road construction, you live in Nova Scotia.

If you have more miles on your snow blower than your car, you
live in Nova Scotia.

If you find 10 degrees F "a little chilly", you live in Nova
Scotia.

If you actually understand these jokes, and forward them to all
your friends, you live in Nova Scotia."

Can't say that I am from Nova Scotia (now renamed SnovaScotia), but I am understanding most of these observations.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Oh boy, it's wiener bear day on SAP! Check it out!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Oh boy, it's wiener bear day on SAP! Check it out!


Watch out for the "weiner bear" .............. they are vicious. 

"Spring Break At Halifax Airport" The airport handed out shovels to those returning home to their cars parked in the long term lots.


----------



## johnp

CubaMark said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. Hope there is a better diagnosis after the 21st, and that any treatment is tolerable. Your pals here are wishing you the best, you can be sure.


.... I'll add a big "hear, hear" to those sentiments!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... I'll add a big "hear, hear" to those sentiments!!


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early go get to my grading. The semester ends today and you know how students wait until the last minute to get their final assignments in to me. Such is Life.

Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great, thanks. Today on SAP, our video is a tour of a tiny home as well as a look at how easy it is to have your car stolen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great, thanks. Today on SAP, our video is a tour of a tiny home as well as a look at how easy it is to have your car stolen.


Afternoon, Don. Saw both clips soon after you got today's SAP up and running.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, you are an early bird when it comes to SAP, but then again you do have a three hour head start on me.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great, thanks. Today on SAP, our video is a tour of a tiny home as well as a look at how easy it is to have your car stolen.



Interesting SAP as usual, but I'm not sure what the person was doing to the car to make the driver get out and look…?????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah yes, you are an early bird when it comes to SAP, but then again you do have a three hour head start on me.


Well, it used to be 3 1/2 hours .............. so now we are getting closer.


----------



## johnp

Greetings from Harrison Hot Springs, BC … it's mild (currently 17C) and sunny, and the adult hot springs pool is hot!! We arrived at noon, our room was ready, we unpacked, had a beer and snack, and were out n the pool for soak #1 before 1:30pm … the first of a good many more to come over the course of our stay.

Stopped into a DFO salmonid hatchery on the way up. Great setting .. did a walkabout, talked to some staff, and all. A little too early in the season to see much, but well-worth the visit regardless. 

Jean and I will head out soon to do a walkabout of the grounds .. check out the colours of spring, and all. 

At present, the kids are "screaming" in their pools, and the adult one is well-attended as well. And the daughter is laying in the sun by the pool, working on her first tan!!!

Over and out for now!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, John. How is Jean today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. Lots of grading to do. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get a start on grading ............ and to again shovel a path for the doxies. More snow fell overnight in this never-ending winter. Any care for some hot coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is down this morning and I am in a live chat with the people at Hostgator trying to figure out why. There will obviously be a delay in uploading the new issue today. Sorry about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is down this morning and I am in a live chat with the people at Hostgator trying to figure out why. There will obviously be a delay in uploading the new issue today. Sorry about that.


Morning, Don. Yes, I noticed there was no new SAP this morning.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is down this morning and I am in a live chat with the people at Hostgator trying to figure out why. There will obviously be a delay in uploading the new issue today. Sorry about that.


Answers that question! Obviously still down.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is down this morning and I am in a live chat with the people at Hostgator trying to figure out why. There will obviously be a delay in uploading the new issue today. Sorry about that.


Hi Don, I logged on to mybirdie.ca this morning and an ad for an Internet company came up, is that what happens when your site is down or did someone poach your site?


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Answers that question! Obviously still down.


Hostgator traced it to a server problem in NYC, can only wait as it is not their issue. Only down in AB and BC. Odd.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to get a start on grading ............ and to again shovel a path for the doxies. More snow fell overnight in this never-ending winter. Any care for some hot coffee?


BuTter Toffee would be great Marc. You guys down East have been buried this year.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I logged on to mybirdie.ca this morning and an ad for an Internet company came up, is that what happens when your site is down or did someone poach your site?


What site Rp? I do not get this.


----------



## Rps

Don it just says mybirdie.ca with a list of services, so maybe you are down on Ontario.


----------



## SINC

This just in from Hostgator, my host:

More from my host:

Hello,

Thank you for following up with us. Apparently, Comcast is blocking the IP that your account is on. We are working to get this resolved as quickly as possible.

If you have any further questions, please feel free to contact us at any time.


Best wishes, 

Mike B. 
Linux Systems Administrator


----------



## pm-r

SAP is only available for yesterdays April 8, 2015 issue here at 9:25 PDT today April 9, 2015.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BuTter Toffee would be great Marc. You guys down East have been buried this year.


Coming right up, Rp. Yes, we passed the 12 foot mark for snow this winter here in Lunenburg, way more than their 3 foot average.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This just in from Hostgator, my host:
> 
> More from my host:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for following up with us. Apparently, Comcast is blocking the IP that your account is on. We are working to get this resolved as quickly as possible.
> 
> If you have any further questions, please feel free to contact us at any time.
> 
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Mike B.
> Linux Systems Administrator


Nolan Crouse (born November 24, 1953) is the current mayor of St. Albert, Alberta, Canada ................... and he has a controlling interest in the Comcast Corporation, formerly registered as Comcast -Crouse Holdings Ltd. The company is headquartered in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, where Mayor Crouse was born.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> SAP is only available for yesterdays April 8, 2015 issue here at 9:25 PDT today April 9, 2015.


I am able to log on to all the old SAPs in the archives.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I am able to log on to all the old SAPs in the archives.


Yes, and so can I, but todays SAP issue is not part of the archives — at least not yet!! What was your point?? I guess I missed it.


----------



## johnp

Active day for us … here in Harrison Hot Springs. Early breakfast, followed by forest trail walks, soaks in the adult hot spring pool, walkabout of the village, etc. More of the same for the afternoon. Dinner here in Harrison, or in nearby Agassiz … time will tell .. no plans, we're on vacation, eh!! Will likely decide on where during our afternoon 'happy hour'!!

Cheers!!


----------



## SINC

Sap is now updated and back online!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yes, and so can I, but todays SAP issue is not part of the archives — at least not yet!! What was your point?? I guess I missed it.


That I can read past issues of SAP


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sap is now updated and back online!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Because of all the snow and cold, the birds are dying here in NS. Everyone is putting out all sorts of food for the birds. We have some seed out for the song birds, and cut apples for the robins. We even attracted a northern cardinal, which is not too common here in Lunenburg. Not the best of pictures, since I had to take the shot through a window.


----------



## Dr.G.

How a Toronto-area Corolla is driven beyond 999,999 kilometres - The Globe and Mail

Interesting. Our five year old Toyota Rav4 is nearing 50,000 km.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for our TGIF breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I just had to get up to see if SAP was online and thankfully after yesterday, it was. Today a video about an R/C truck, a hockey player who body checks himself and some wonderful shots of a male Merlin.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I just had to get up to see if SAP was online and thankfully after yesterday, it was. Today a video about an R/C truck, a hockey player who body checks himself and some wonderful shots of a male Merlin.


Morning, Don. Great bird pics in SAP this morning. Deborah and I are getting into the "bird feeding" mode until the snow melts enough comes June for the birds to feed on their own. Lots of deer in our front garden this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for/need some TGIF coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was a hockey player "cross checking" himself, not giving himself a "body check". Must keep SAP accurate.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up tomorrow's issue of SAP as well. Now I am free to watch the Masters all day long. I shall do so in the motor home with the screen door wide open as I enjoy the 18° temperature here today. Now it is back to bed for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ms. Flexer Gets an Amazing Retirement Ceremony

A fine tribute to a retiring teacher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Finally got my final grades in so now I am done until early May. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Wow Marc, that sounds to me like you have about a three week vacation. Any plans?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow Marc, that sounds to me like you have about a three week vacation. Any plans?


No, just work around the house. I have to get my two courses ready for Intersession which starts in early May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for coffee, so let me know when you want me to start brewing some fresh.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I could use a coffee now that I have SAP up for the day. An interesting video today on a revers April Fools prank. And a look at summer cocktails made with beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I could use a coffee now that I have SAP up for the day. An interesting video today on a revers April Fools prank. And a look at summer cocktails made with beer.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. I would rather have a beer in the summer and not a cocktail made with beer.


----------



## SINC

Ho hum, another day of watching the Masters. It is the one tournament of the year that really lifts my spirits with the stunning scenery of that wonderful course dressed in its springtime best!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ho hum, another day of watching the Masters. It is the one tournament of the year that really lifts my spirits with the stunning scenery of that wonderful course dressed in its springtime best!


True. I once walked around part of the course before it was closed to the public for pre-Masters prepping.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have smart squirrels here in Lunenburg. They wait under the bird feeders and then have their fill of spilled seed. The Northern Cardinal did not seem to mind sharing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is going to be an interesting 4th round at the Masters this year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, this is going to be an interesting 4th round at the Masters this year. We shall see.


It sure is Marc and I am going to be pulling for old lefty, Phil M, whose great iron play might just bring him to the top.


----------



## SINC

Come back to 1969 with our video of Ella Fitzgerald scat singing and see an impatient driver get his today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It sure is Marc and I am going to be pulling for old lefty, Phil M, whose great iron play might just bring him to the top.


We shall see, Don. It should be a good finish if the kid does not fold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was on the SAP site and I actually think I know what the Whatzit is this time. It is, I believe, called a webbing stretcher, and is used when working with upholstery. Deborah has had a few chairs refinished and I thought that I saw something like this in the shop when I picked up the chair. I asked what it was and he said "a goose neck webbing stretcher". I joked that it looked like something to take the feathers off of a goose ............... and he was NOT amused.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some Sunday Brunch? Coffee is ready to go for one and all as well.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone care for some Sunday Brunch? Coffee is ready to go for one and all as well.


I will take a BuTter Toffee Marc please. I think you are right with the web stretcher. We had something like that in the Plant when putting on seat fabrics.


----------



## SINC

Morning fellows, right you are on the webbing stretcher Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I will take a BuTter Toffee Marc please. I think you are right with the web stretcher. We had something like that in the Plant when putting on seat fabrics.


Coming right up, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning fellows, right you are on the webbing stretcher Marc.


Finally ......................... :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

News - 35th Anniversary of Terry Fox's Marathon of Hope - The Weather Network

I recall Terry Fox running by my house in St. John's, NL. I called out to him "All the way, Terry" and he gave me a thumbs up.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?


Not bad Marc. We are in the process of heading down to Georgia in the next week or so. Warm weather here we come!

I notice that my Braves are 5-0 right now .... The ones you win now are ones you don't need later......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not bad Marc. We are in the process of heading down to Georgia in the next week or so. Warm weather here we come!
> 
> I notice that my Braves are 5-0 right now .... The ones you win now are ones you don't need later......


Good for you, Rp. Where in Georgia are you headed? I lived two years in Waycross, GA, where the heat and humidity would make Windsor heat/humidity seem like a crisp Fall day. Spent three years in Athens, GA, where it was a bit better.


----------



## Rps

Marc, we usually head down to Dalton, but Athens is on my list year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, we usually head down to Dalton, but Athens is on my list year.


Athens is a beautiful city. Send some pics when you are there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, we usually head down to Dalton, but Athens is on my list year.


During the Civil War, Dalton saw its first action during the Great Locomotive Chase, on April 12, 1862.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is going to be quite the finish at the Masters. I hope Spieth holds on to the lead.


----------



## SINC

Speith did very well and we witnessed history today Marc. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speith did very well and we witnessed history today Marc. :clap:


Yes. Too bad he missed that putt for par for the lowest four round score ever. Still, it was a great win. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, we usually head down to Dalton, but Athens is on my list year.


Rp, just out of curiosity, why Dalton, GA, the carpet capital of the US?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee would be a good start as I head off to work on tomorrow's SAP. Today a great video on the benefits of living alone on a mountain, just a few hundred km to the south of us in Montana. Also a dog who provides a table for his master. 

Alo a fascinating story about a young boy who lived a previous life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. No doxie would stand still for that bowl of cereal.


----------



## SINC

Well, today is round two for my breathing test. Last time I failed, but I hope to be able to get through it this morning. While it still hurts to take a very deep breath, I think I can stand the pain long enough to get through the test. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Well, today is round two for my breathing test. Last time I failed, but I hope to be able to get through it this morning. While it still hurts to take a very deep breath, I think I can stand the pain long enough to get through the test. We shall see.


Morning all, Don I hope things go well for you!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, today is round two for my breathing test. Last time I failed, but I hope to be able to get through it this morning. While it still hurts to take a very deep breath, I think I can stand the pain long enough to get through the test. We shall see.


Good luck, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, Don I hope things go well for you!


Morning, Rp. Coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Success in this game depends less on strength of body than strength of mind and character." - Arnold Palmer


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, today is round two for my breathing test. Last time I failed, but I hope to be able to get through it this morning. While it still hurts to take a very deep breath, I think I can stand the pain long enough to get through the test. We shall see.



Good luck Don, but don't try to pass with flying colours and as if nothing is wrong, otherwise they'll just throw you into the normal pile and treat you as if nothings wrong.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Good luck Don, but don't try to pass with flying colours and as if nothing is wrong, otherwise they'll just throw you into the normal pile and treat you as if nothings wrong.


I didn't retake the test to try and pass, rather I took the test again to try and show the lung specialist what my true breathing was like. It was sure not like the half hearted failure I produced when I was still so sick and weak from all my issues after my surgery.

I wanted him to see how it is now that I have recuperated to about 85% of where I was before the shortness of breath began. I am now at a point where I do not think I will improve without some type of treatment and need help from here. That first test would have had him thinking I was barely alive.

Come to think of it, that's about how I felt.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Coffee?


Hi Marc, how goes it? Wet here today. I will post some pictures of Athen GA for you.
Hoping the weather will be warm. Will be looking for a place to rent for a few months during the winter. Hoping that part of Georgia is fairly good during the winter months. Florida has too many damn Canadians!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I didn't retake the test to try and pass, rather I took the test again to try and show the lung specialist what my true breathing was like. It was sure not like the half hearted failure I produced when I was still so sick and weak from all my issues after my surgery.
> 
> I wanted him to see how it is now that I have recuperated to about 85% of where I was before the shortness of breath began. I am now at a point where I do not think I will improve without some type of treatment and need help from here. That first test would have had him thinking I was barely alive.
> 
> Come to think of it, that's about how I felt.


Actually, this makes sense, Don. Show them what you are most of the time and see if they can assess the symptoms to provide you with some lasting diagnostic treatment. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, how goes it? Wet here today. I will post some pictures of Athen GA for you.
> Hoping the weather will be warm. Will be looking for a place to rent for a few months during the winter. Hoping that part of Georgia is fairly good during the winter months. Florida has too many damn Canadians!


Evening, Rp. Yes, pics of Athens, GA, especially around the university area (I lived at 648 S. Milledge Ave. for three years, and it is now a lawyer's office) would be appreciated. In my five years in GA, I saw five inches of snow ............. 1/2 inch in Waycross and 4 1/2 in Athens, in Feb., 1976. The snow fell overnight and was gone by noon with temps in the 18C range. Oct. to May are the months without heat and humidity .......... just mild temps with the highest temps being in the low 20s C range. Loved GA in these months ............... and found the other months hot to brutally hot and humid.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, this makes sense, Don. Show them what you are most of the time and see if they can assess the symptoms to provide you with some lasting diagnostic treatment. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Thank you Marc, it is not often nowadays that anyone thinks that I make sense and expresses it openly. 

Many of my readers think quite the opposite. Come to think of it, they too express it openly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thank you Marc, it is not often nowadays that anyone thinks that I make sense and expresses it openly.
> 
> Many of my readers think quite the opposite. Come to think of it, they too express it openly.


Don, while we might not agree on some things of a political nature, we are in agreement on many things that really count in one's life -- health, happiness, family, nature ................ and, of course, doxies. 

Seriously, I have had a stress and breathing test somewhat like you have experienced. Luckily, I passed it ......... which, luckily, got them to look at my heart since they could not figure out why I was short of breath. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, dropped by and put on a pot of coffee for any early risers and grabbed a cup myself.

Just finished up SAP for the day and what is this I see? A doxie being chased by a plastic bag? Watch out for the water doggie!

And is anyone surprised by this in WEBBITS today? - 'Great tits no guarantee of success in the bedroom, says Prince Charles.'


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> And is anyone surprised by this in WEBBITS today? - 'Great tits no guarantee of success in the bedroom, says Prince Charles.'


Morning all, Great Headline Don, worthy of The National Enquirer!


----------



## SINC

I thought so too Rp. It's one for the books and when I put it on Facebook, it immediately drew attention.


----------



## CubaMark

Got a kick out of the Scottish Arab bit today, Don. Thanks for the laugh


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Got a kick out of the Scottish Arab bit today, Don. Thanks for the laugh


That one caught my eye, given my Scot background.


----------



## SINC

Marc seems to be among the missing. He must have had something to do today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc seems to be among the missing. He must have had something to do today.


Marc is missing?!?!?!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Marc is missing?!?!?!


Not any more, he's not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just got back from an early morning visit to my cardiologist in Halifax. Amazing how once you get close to Halifax in the morning it becomes difficult to get into the actual city. Way too much traffic for the few roads leading into the city. Such is Life. Luckily, I got to my appointment in plenty of time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a cute GIF ............. except for the fact that doxies can't swim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, looks like Shelly Bermanski has taken over the ad space in today's SAP.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, looks like Shelly Bermanski has taken over the ad space in today's SAP.



+1!! I don't even know the person or the party but I was ready to scream yesterday when all those ads kept showing and showing and showing…. 

They just might work backwards to what was expected with that many included.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!! I don't even know the person or the party but I was ready to scream yesterday when all those ads kept showing and showing and showing….
> 
> They just might work backwards to what was expected with that many included.


Well, she is helping support Don's income in retirement.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, she is helping support Don's income in retirement.


Yep, you nailed it. She's also a nice lady who got nearly 10,000 votes for mayor last time round.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, you nailed it. She's also a nice lady who got nearly 10,000 votes for mayor last time round.


Wow. Any chance of Mayor Crouse being defeated next election?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Any chance of Mayor Crouse being defeated next election?


Well if Shelley is elected an MLA for four years in 2015, it takes her out of the picture for the 2017 municipal election. I think there is every chance he will be defeated by almost anyone next election. He only beat Shelley by a 10,000 to 9,000 vote margin in 2013.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well if Shelley is elected an MLA for four years in 2015, it takes her out of the picture for the 2017 municipal election. I think there is every chance he will be defeated by almost anyone next election. He only beat Shelley by a 10,000 to 9,000 vote margin in 2013.


Interesting. We have a good mayor here in Lunenburg. She and the council really listen to the views of the people here in the Town of Lunenburg. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for OtHD Breakfast, but fresh coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I had an tough time logging on to ehmac this morning. It just hung and hung.

Perhaps the best close-up of a hummingbird you will see in our SAP video today. Also a 'Map Shows Every Recorded UFO Sighting Since 1933'. Any of them near your home?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A great closeup video of the hummingbird.


----------



## Dr.G.

No UFO sightings in the Lunenburg, NS area, but there were some in the St. John's, NL area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Your Parody Wikipedia Page


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All
Just thought I'd drop in for a quick hi ya before getting out to work on all my outside projects.

Don't have any UFO's here either Marc, but we do seem to have a good selection of birds returning for the summer - now that the temp is above freezing. Nice to hear the Doves again.

Well, have to run, have to get a lot fixed before the grass grows and the weeds take over the flowerbeds.

Have a cup on me everybody!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All
> Just thought I'd drop in for a quick hi ya before getting out to work on all my outside projects.
> 
> Don't have any UFO's here either Marc, but we do seem to have a good selection of birds returning for the summer - now that the temp is above freezing. Nice to hear the Doves again.
> 
> Well, have to run, have to get a lot fixed before the grass grows and the weeds take over the flowerbeds.
> 
> Have a cup on me everybody!


Afternoon, Bill. Welcome back.

We have lots of migrating birds back here and everyone is setting out bird feeders, apples, etc, for the birds and deer. With so much snow still on the ground, the birds would starve if not for these feeders.


----------



## Dr.G.

On this day in 1912, the RMS Titanic went down. RMS Titanic was a British passenger liner that sank in the North Atlantic Ocean in the early morning of April 15th, 1912 after colliding with an iceberg during her maiden voyage from Southampton, UK to New York City.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOomXC5Uygs


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +15C with lots of sunshine and I finally dug out the BBQ from all of the snow surrounding it and cleared the snow from off of the deck. So, we might have a BBQ tonight or tomorrow night. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Now 10° here and the noon weather guy on TV says it will get to 15° this afternoon and 17° tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now 10° here and the noon weather guy on TV says it will get to 15° this afternoon and 17° tomorrow.


Guess your snow is all gone. We are hoping to have our snow all gone by June 1st.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Guess your snow is all gone. We are hoping to have our snow all gone by June 1st.


There is still plenty of snow in the shade, but yes, for the most part it is gone from streets and fields.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There is still plenty of snow in the shade, but yes, for the most part it is gone from streets and fields.


Good for you folks. We still have snow all over the place at over one foot and solid ice at the bottom of this layer.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> On this day in 1912, the RMS Titanic went down. RMS Titanic was a British passenger liner that sank in the North Atlantic Ocean in the early morning of April 15th, 1912 after colliding with an iceberg during her maiden voyage from Southampton, UK to New York City.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOomXC5Uygs



And what a tragic day it was.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And what a tragic day it was.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder.


I know how cold it is on the shoreline of NL .............. I can only imagine what it was like in/on the water in the North Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And what a tragic day it was.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder.


CBC-TV - Titanic: The Canadian Story - Life in 1912


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for breakfast, but coffee is ready for the early risers who want to get a jump on the latest edition of SAP.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished SAP so be sure to check out the video, 'Modular Robotic Vehicle (MRV) created by NASA at the Johnson Space Center'. Also the cute little guy in our daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Hopping piglets ......................... tres cute.


----------



## CubaMark

....need.... more..... coffee!!!!


----------



## SINC

Marc, I thought you and Rp might appreciate this catch made by Kevin Pillar in last night's Blue Jays game.


----------



## SINC

Whenever I sit on the couch with my MBP in my lap, I have this constant companion.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> ....need.... more..... coffee!!!!


Una tassa de café, muy caliente, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I thought you and Rp might appreciate this catch made by Kevin Pillar in last night's Blue Jays game.


Yes, saw the clip this morning. An amazing leap and catch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Whenever I sit on the couch with my MBP in my lap, I have this constant companion.


Sweet. You are becoming a dog lover .................. :clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

"What is the difference between a taxidermist and a tax collector? The taxidermist takes only your skin." Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to focus upon the Ranger's game on CBC. See you all for the TGIF Breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

*Territorial Enterprise: Mark Twain's Nevada newspaper comes back to life*



Mark Twain did not always have nice things to say about newspapers. Sometimes, he did not always have nice things to say about the editors who employed him.

“If you don’t read the newspaper, you’re uninformed,” said Twain, whose real name was Samuel Clemens. “If you read the newspaper, you’re mis-informed.”

Between 1862-64, Twain’s stories – some true, some fictional- were printed in the Territorial Enterprise, a newspaper published in Virginia City, 20 miles from Reno. It was the first newspaper to be printed in Nevada and once enjoyed the highest circulation of any publication west of the Mississippi.

But after its first, celebrated half-century, the newspaper struggled to survive. It spluttered to life occasionally, and was last published in the 1980s.

Now, Twain’s newspaper is back.​
(Independent)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *Territorial Enterprise: Mark Twain's Nevada newspaper comes back to life*
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Twain did not always have nice things to say about newspapers. Sometimes, he did not always have nice things to say about the editors who employed him.
> 
> “If you don’t read the newspaper, you’re uninformed,” said Twain, whose real name was Samuel Clemens. “If you read the newspaper, you’re mis-informed.”
> 
> Between 1862-64, Twain’s stories – some true, some fictional- were printed in the Territorial Enterprise, a newspaper published in Virginia City, 20 miles from Reno. It was the first newspaper to be printed in Nevada and once enjoyed the highest circulation of any publication west of the Mississippi.
> 
> But after its first, celebrated half-century, the newspaper struggled to survive. It spluttered to life occasionally, and was last published in the 1980s.
> 
> Now, Twain’s newspaper is back.​
> (Independent)


Cool. Thanks for this citation, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## SINC

A coffee would go well right now Marc, thanks. Today on SAP, a baseball gif that show how two bases can be stolen at once, two cars in a single parking space and don't get caught by a phishing email.


----------



## SINC

A new day working on SAP with the same old partner.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee would go well right now Marc, thanks. Today on SAP, a baseball gif that show how two bases can be stolen at once, two cars in a single parking space and don't get caught by a phishing email.


Coffee coming right up, Don. That was an interesting clip of heads-up base running, although he gets credit for one stolen base and advances on a fielder's choice.

You folks have fast street sweepers. Ours goes very slow in order to keep down the dust.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A new day working on SAP with the same old partner.


Still sweet. True bonding.:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing Performance Has Simon In Utter Disbelief. I’ve Never Seen Anything Like It

Cute


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Amazing Performance Has Simon In Utter Disbelief. I’ve Never Seen Anything Like It
> 
> Cute


Morning Marc, that is amazing how that chap trained his dog to perform in sync with him.

On SAP today, a contest between a scythe and a power grass trimmer holds a surprise and a unique hole in one on the gof course.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that is amazing how that chap trained his dog to perform in sync with him.
> 
> On SAP today, a contest between a scythe and a power grass trimmer holds a surprise and a unique hole in one on the gof course.


I am still wondering how he got the dog to speak all those various languages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Then, on a lighter note .........................


----------



## Dr.G.

I was out in the back garden picking up poop as the snow is slowly starting to melt when I heard something behind me. It was a young deer. I slowly went back into the house to get my camera and take some pics of the deer at my neighbor's bird feeder. Sadly, the young deer looked very hungry.

All the while, the doxies were on the couch waiting to go outside and play in the sunshine. I waited for the deer to leave .......... and it took him/her 30 minutes to leave. Amazing that it was unafraid of me being so close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if you need some filler pics for SAP some day, you may use the above pics.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, if you need some filler pics for SAP some day, you may use the above pics.


Nice shots Marc, and merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice shots Marc, and merci.


I guess the deer was hungrier than he/she was afraid of me.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and sunny at 7PM and we are going to have our first BBQ of the season in a few moments. Even the doxies are excited.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee and SAP is nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that folding table is a great idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Any requests?


----------



## Aurora

Requests? Yeah. Stop these inane postings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> Requests? Yeah. Stop these inane postings.


Care for some herbal tea, Aurora?


----------



## Aurora

Thanks Dr. G but I don't drink pretend tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> Thanks Dr. G but I don't drink pretend tea.


Well, the offer was made in friendship. Paix.

How is Life treating you in retirement? I shall venture into that territory comes Jan. 1st, 2016.


----------



## pm-r

Aurora said:


> Requests? Yeah. Stop these inane postings.



You mean like this?


Aurora said:


> chess nut


http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/79188-two-word-game-4790.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Patrick. How are you today?


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, forgot to put the Sunday Whatzit? on SAP this morning so just added it now. This may be the easiest one in months.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, forgot to put the Sunday Whatzit? on SAP this morning so just added it now. This may be the easiest one in months.


Afternoon, Don. Off to an afternoon concert now ........... but I shall let Patrick regain his Whatzit Maven title with today's pic. Later, mon ami ................


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. Off to an afternoon concert now ........... but I shall let Patrick regain his Whatzit Maven title with today's pic. Later, mon ami ................



No need as the answer is already there. 

I'd just finished reading todays SAP and had to go back to see it. And a very under-rated method of wiring it was when done and maintained properly. But one could hardly afford to use the same gauge of copper wire today that they used years ago, it would probably add a few thousand dollars for a new job — just for the cost of the copper wire alone.


----------



## CubaMark

Aurora said:


> Requests? Yeah. Stop these inane postings.


 

The 'Shang is lost on some....


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No need as the answer is already there.
> 
> I'd just finished reading todays SAP and had to go back to see it. And a very under-rated method of wiring it was when done and maintained properly. But one could hardly afford to use the same gauge of copper wire today that they used years ago, it would probably add a few thousand dollars for a new job — just for the cost of the copper wire alone.


Good observation, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> The 'Shang is lost on some....


True, but all are welcome here in The Shang. Paz, mi amigo, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a grand concert ............ one piano and one double base. It was chamber music at it's best, with two Juno winning Canadian musicians playing.


----------



## Aurora

pm-r said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/79188-two-word-game-4790.html


That thread is supposed to be inane.


----------



## Aurora

CubaMark said:


> The 'Shang is lost on some....


Yeah, Thanks for your two cents worth CM but it wasn't the Shang I was commenting on but the proliferation of posts (four when one would do) in the effort to reach 100,000. I made a comment and I got jumped on. I guess no one sees it like me. Have a good life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> That thread is supposed to be inane.


No, Aurora, the thread is an oasis from the turmoil that is outside of The Shang. We are extended family here, going by first names, and sharing bits and pieces of our lives. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> Yeah, Thanks for your two cents worth CM but it wasn't the Shang I was commenting on but the proliferation of posts (four when one would do) in the effort to reach 100,000. I made a comment and I got jumped on. I guess no one sees it like me. Have a good life.


Well, no one dislikes you, Aurora. What name do you go by in real life?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ............... unless you are someone, like me, who does NOT like to dress up his/her doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> Yeah, Thanks for your two cents worth CM but it wasn't the Shang I was commenting on but the proliferation of posts (four when one would do) in the effort to reach 100,000. I made a comment and I got jumped on. I guess no one sees it like me. Have a good life.


Good point, Aurora. Why post four pics of doxies when one would do.


----------



## Aurora

That's what I mean. Two posts when one would do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> That's what I mean. Two posts when one would do.


Well, there are a great many doxies running around The Shang. 

Still, what brought you into our "home away from home"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Just as I thought!

It's all a plot!


> Well, there are a great many doxies running around The Shang


The Doxies are plotting to take over the shag!!!

They will leave thier mark on every POST 

_Another glass of the house wine please Marc - I need to relax more_


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> The 'Shang is lost on some....


And some are lost in the Shang and have been for years, me among them. I have read people's sorrows, hopes and dreams here and it has enriched my online life.

What I appreciate most about it, is a prevailing attitude of peace, respect and non-conflict, a rare commodity online these days. 

Yes Mark, you are so correct.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well, It's a little late in the day, but I feel I must say I certainly agree with Don's comment



> a prevailing attitude of peace, respect and non-conflict, a rare commodity online these days.


I enjoy taking part in an honest discussion on many topics, but too often the discussion turns personal and becomes a pointless exchange of insults.

I'm not pointing at ehMac, (although there have been a few - "ungracious" comments in some threads).
I've sampled a few other sites and been discouraged by the lack of civility.

The Shang is distinct, respectful & friendly - lets keep it that way

Good Night All


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Just as I thought!
> 
> It's all a plot!
> 
> 
> The Doxies are plotting to take over the shag!!!
> 
> They will leave thier mark on every POST
> 
> _Another glass of the house wine please Marc - I need to relax more_


Calm yourself, Bill. Have another glass of wine. Relax, and then, when the sun comes up and starts to shine, you too will come to love doxies. Think of it less as "a plot", and more like a new beginning. Did you ever see the 1956 science fiction film "Invasion of the Body Snatchers"? Don't worry about pods in the basement ........... just relax, look at all the doxie toys ............. and try to get some sleep. You shall see things differently in the morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And some are lost in the Shang and have been for years, me among them. I have read people's sorrows, hopes and dreams here and it has enriched my online life.
> 
> What I appreciate most about it, is a prevailing attitude of peace, respect and non-conflict, a rare commodity online these days.
> 
> Yes Mark, you are so correct.


All too true, Don. Luckily, you too have enriched our lives as well here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Shang is distinct, respectful & friendly - lets keep it that way." Amen, Brother Bill. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone? 

Don, I liked your SAP item about "Dogs and people bond through eye contact". Very true.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is up for the day with a video on some children percussionists, our gif shows how to open handcuffs with a simple paper clip and a tail about cows, or is that tale?

Also a local businessman comes to my defence for a remark made to me by our city manager. Not often that happens, but I appreciate his support.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is up for the day with a video on some children percussionists, our gif shows how to open handcuffs with a simple paper clip and a tail about cows, or is that tale?
> 
> Also a local businessman comes to my defence for a remark made to me by our city manager. Not often that happens, but I appreciate his support.


Yes, I read Mr. Bishop's letter. You are becoming a local celebrity. :clap::clap:


----------



## CubaMark

Mondays. Coffee. Yes, please.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Mondays. Coffee. Yes, please.


Coming right up, mi amigo. How is work/Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Also a local businessman comes to my defence for a remark made to me by our city manager. Not often that happens, but I appreciate his support.




Of course, you could also be considered "The Curmudgeon of St. Albert" who stands up for the little man/woman, and the common causes of the community. Ever consider running for office? :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Of course, you could also be considered "The Curmudgeon of St. Albert" who stands up for the little man/woman, and the common causes of the community. Ever consider running for office? :clap:


I was asked to run for office many times over the years, but I had no desire to get into politics. I did serve on the executive of many community organizations over the years including president of many like Jaycees, Kinsmen, Rotary, Legion, Tourist Board, Chamber of Commerce, Red Shield Fund, United Way and more if I could recall them all. I also sat on appointed boards in several municipalities.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up early today to free me up for an appointment this afternoon with the lung specialist where I should get the results of the many tets I have undergone in the past month. My visit with the dermatologist at the U of A was cancelled yesterday due to him missing a plane while travelling. That appointment took five months to get. His office will call me today to book another, so hope it is much sooner this time.

On SAP today, a gif of a busy beaver walking on two legs, a beautiful collection of orchids at a local show and our video features the astonishing silence of the owl in flight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I was asked to run for office many times over the years, but I had no desire to get into politics. I did serve on the executive of many community organizations over the years including president of many like Jaycees, Kinsmen, Rotary, Legion, Tourist Board, Chamber of Commerce, Red Shield Fund, United Way and more if I could recall them all. I also sat on appointed boards in several municipalities.


So, if asked to run for the position of Mayor of St. Albert, I assume your response shall be "If nominated, I shall not run ........... if elected, I shall not serve." Sad. You could really shake things up in St. A. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up early today to free me up for an appointment this afternoon with the lung specialist where I should get the results of the many tets I have undergone in the past month. My visit with the dermatologist at the U of A was cancelled yesterday due to him missing a plane while travelling. That appointment took five months to get. His office will call me today to book another, so hope it is much sooner this time.
> 
> On SAP today, a gif of a busy beaver walking on two legs, a beautiful collection of orchids at a local show and our video features the astonishing silence of the owl in flight.


Morning, Don. Good luck with the test results.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. I wanted to get up early to get the doxies fed and taken outside before the heavy rains start to fall .......... since we all know how doxies "love" the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

RIP Mark Twain, who died 105 years ago today.


----------



## Dr.G.

How Much Propane is Left? Find Out in One Minute [VIDEO]

An interesting hint. Must use it next time we BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> RIP Mark Twain, who died 105 years ago today.


"I came in with Halley's Comet in 1835. It is coming again next year (1910), and I expect to go out with it. It will be the greatest disappointment of my life if I don't go out with Halley's Comet. The Almighty has said, no doubt: 'Now here are these two unaccountable freaks; they came in together, they must go out together.'" - Mark Twain, a Biography


----------



## Dr.G.

Fair Play: Golf Shot of The Year – Mentertained

Don, I saw this once before ................ on SAP???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Fair Play: Golf Shot of The Year – Mentertained
> 
> Don, I saw this once before ................ on SAP???


Yes, indeed you did Marc, about a month back.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, indeed you did Marc, about a month back.


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies fed and taken outside during a break in the rain. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, am busy with work this morning for sure. Today on SAP a look at the bloopers of Bill Dance, a close call on a highway and hockey playoff fever is everywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why would they name it The Hindenburg II????????????????????  XX)


----------



## pm-r

I didn't think anyone had got that DUMB!! with their naming that I've seen or noticed, and the new "airship" conception just seems to go by the "Futuristic Air Cruiseship' name.

Not to mention the lack of oxygen as they cavort on the upper deck while gliding over the Alps. Yeah right, a real high at 18,000+ feet altitude but great for sun tanning.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I didn't think anyone had got that DUMB!! with their naming that I've seen or noticed, and the new "airship" conception just seems to go by the "Futuristic Air Cruiseship' name.
> 
> Not to mention the lack of oxygen as they cavort on the upper deck while gliding over the Alps. Yeah right, a real high at 18,000+ feet altitude but great for sun tanning.


Uh, that top is covered in clear material, be it plexiglass or whatever.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Uh, that top is covered in clear material, be it plexiglass or whatever.


Uhhh... you're wishing or hoping…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I didn't think anyone had got that DUMB!! with their naming that I've seen or noticed, and the new "airship" conception just seems to go by the "Futuristic Air Cruiseship' name.
> 
> Not to mention the lack of oxygen as they cavort on the upper deck while gliding over the Alps. Yeah right, a real high at 18,000+ feet altitude but great for sun tanning.


Actually, it is a Japanese airship.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies fed and taken outside before this morning's rain.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, stopped by and grabbed a quick coffee and left the pot on for those who follow. Today on SAP watch Judy Garland perform 'Over The Rainbow' with more emotion than you have ever seen before.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. No one can sing Over the Rainbow quite like Judy Garland.

Bluenose II sail date still unclear; 25 items to be addressed - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone else care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

A refill would be great, thanks Marc.

This is perhaps the most profound philosophy I have heard in recent times: "Life is like a penis - simple, relaxed and hanging free . . . it's women who make it hard."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A refill would be great, thanks Marc.
> 
> This is perhaps the most profound philosophy I have heard in recent times: "Life is like a penis - simple, relaxed and hanging free . . . it's women who make it hard."


Coffee coming right up, Don.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Fame is a vapour, popularity an accident; the only earthly certainty is oblivion."
-- Mark Twain


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee coming right up, Don.
> 
> How are you feeling these days?


Much better thanks Marc. After so many tests I finally know what is going on with my lungs. I have mild COPD which the lung doc says restricts the "pipes", that is what he calls the area from the nose to the lungs themselves. My pipes are restricted by 20% (or 80% clear). Worse, I have emphysema with scarring which is the cause of my shortness of breath. I have been prescribed an inhaler to be used once daily that I picked up yesterday, but have yet to try. Darn thing is $71 and lasts only a month. We shall see how much effect if any it has. The doc is not sure if it will help or not, but asked me to try it. All this caused by smoking for 35 years, a habit I quit cold turkey in 2000.

He thinks most of my issues are caused by not enough blood getting to the lungs to supply adequate oxygen and points out that is the fault of my damaged heart, so now it is back to the cardiologist for his opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Much better thanks Marc. After so many tests I finally know what is going on with my lungs. I have mild COPD which the lung doc says restricts the "pipes", that is what he calls the area from the nose to the lungs themselves. My pipes are restricted by 20% (or 80% clear). Worse, I have emphysema with scarring which is the cause of my shortness of breath. I have been prescribed an inhaler to be used once daily that I picked up yesterday, but have yet to try. Darn thing is $71 and lasts only a month. We shall see how much effect if any it has. The doc is not sure if it will help or not, but asked me to try it. All this caused by smoking for 35 years, a habit I quit cold turkey in 2000.
> 
> He thinks most of my issues are caused by not enough blood getting to the lungs to supply adequate oxygen and points out that is the fault of my damaged heart, so now it is back to the cardiologist for his opinion.


Sorry to hear this, Don. I have had asthma since I was 8 years old. I used Flovent twice a day and Apo-Salvent as needed. Luckily, I never smoked more than 10 cigarettes in a day, and then only for a few months after Shaina was born profoundly disabled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I stayed up to watch the leaders debate for our provincial election last night and got to bed about 9, late for me. Never heard a thing until 5:15 so SAP was late today.

Ever heard anyone play a tree leaf? You can this morning in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I stayed up to watch the leaders debate for our provincial election last night and got to bed about 9, late for me. Never heard a thing until 5:15 so SAP was late today.
> 
> Ever heard anyone play a tree leaf? You can this morning in our video.


Morning, Don. One of my students in Waycross, Georgia could play a tree leaf, but not as well as your video clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice picture of Lunenburg taken by a friend of mine in the photography club. Not sure if he enhanced the colors, but those are the colors of the museum and homes in the area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Liam Fitzgerald E:60 Feature — Weekend at Bergy's

Sweet story.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> A nice picture of Lunenburg taken by a friend of mine in the photography club. Not sure if he enhanced the colors, but those are the colors of the museum and homes in the area.


Lunenburg is indeed a picturesque town, Marc. This will be your first Spring / Summer there, yes? Were you and your wife in town last year for the Lunenburg Folk Harbour Festival? Great music!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Lunenburg is indeed a picturesque town, Marc. This will be your first Spring / Summer there, yes? Were you and your wife in town last year for the Lunenburg Folk Harbour Festival? Great music!


We just missed the folk festival last year, Mark, but have bought tickets for the whole festival for this year.

How is Life/work treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Every Day, This Tiny Dog Takes A Trip By Herself That’ll Leave You Amazed

Get out the tissues .............


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> We just missed the folk festival last year, Mark, but have bought tickets for the whole festival for this year.


Excellent  I remember my last visit - many, many years ago - I was sitting on a small bleacher with about 30 other folks at the end of a pier, and this wisp of a thing walks up to the microphone. *Damhnait Doyle* - a Newfoundland rocker chick. She opened her mouth, the wooden seat beneath me began to vibrate, and she delivered an amazing a capella version of an old English folk song. Amazing experience. Later in the evening I caught *Tanglefoot*, with their rousing rendition of Secord's Warning



Dr.G. said:


> How is Life/work treating you these days?


Suffice it to say I'd happily trade the high-20ºC temps to be back in the Maritimes, with all the snow that remains. Sadly, the provincial government in Nova Scotia seems damned and determined to sabotage their own economy (I trust you've caught some wind of the Film Tax Credit controversy). Coming up on 9 years here, and that's far too long to be away from the blueberry patch....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Excellent  I remember my last visit - many, many years ago - I was sitting on a small bleacher with about 30 other folks at the end of a pier, and this wisp of a thing walks up to the microphone. *Damhnait Doyle* - a Newfoundland rocker chick. She opened her mouth, the wooden seat beneath me began to vibrate, and she delivered an amazing a capella version of an old English folk song. Amazing experience. Later in the evening I caught *Tanglefoot*, with their rousing rendition of Secord's Warning
> 
> 
> 
> Suffice it to say I'd happily trade the high-20ºC temps to be back in the Maritimes, with all the snow that remains. Sadly, the provincial government in Nova Scotia seems damned and determined to sabotage their own economy (I trust you've caught some wind of the Film Tax Credit controversy). Coming up on 9 years here, and that's far too long to be away from the blueberry patch....


Yes, it should be a fine festival this summer.

Luckily, there was a compromise re the film tax credit that seems to work. There is a push here to get university students to stay and to attract new immigrants to come here to stay. Hopefully, we may someday meet in person. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Magic Trick that Got Simon to Declare: ‘I Now Actually Believe in Magic'

Great card trick.


----------



## SINC

That was quite a card trick, Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, it is much to early for coffee as I want to go back to sleep soon.

SAP is up for the day with a video that puts you in the pilot's seat for a beautiful experience of flight. Also a look at goats and physics and putting a 'teabag' in your beer is a thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That was quite a card trick, Marc.


Well, it stumped me as to how it might have happened. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sun is just starting to rise in the east, so it is time for coffee for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/bbcnews/videos/10152755244707217/

Amazing detail. Don, some future SAP material?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The Magic Trick that Got Simon to Declare: ‘I Now Actually Believe in Magic'
> 
> Great card trick.




Amazing!!! I just really like and enjoy good magic tricks even though I have absolutely no idea as to how they are done. And that one was brilliant, thanks Marc.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/bbcnews/videos/10152755244707217/
> 
> Amazing detail. Don, some future SAP material?


Indeed, although I did use a longer version of the video. Merci.


----------



## pm-r

To add to Don's SAP flight video some might enjoy...

For those who enjoy watching the RCAF Snow Birds, they've just installed a set of 4K HD cameras on Snowbird 1 TankCam …"The team inserted three GoPro cams into the lead jet's diesel tank, and have released the finished product to the Comox Valley Record, …"
As they are currently stationed in Comox for training, I gather that is where the video was taken.
See:
WITH VIDEO: See what a Snowbird pilot sees - Comox Valley Record
And:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTnTEvKC-sE


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/bbcnews/videos/10152755244707217/
> 
> Amazing detail. Don, some future SAP material?



Thanks Marc,

And for even more info and details checkout the longer video and account at:
Vast replica recreates prehistoric Chauvet cave - BBC News
Vast replica recreates prehistoric Chauvet cave - BBC News

I'm not sure if that's the same longer one that Don was referring to or not but worth duplicating regardless.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Amazing!!! I just really like and enjoy good magic tricks even though I have absolutely no idea as to how they are done. And that one was brilliant, thanks Marc.


I agree, Patrick. This one really stumped me.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> indeed, although i did use a longer version of the video. Merci.


ok.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc,
> 
> And for even more info and details checkout the longer video and account at:
> Vast replica recreates prehistoric Chauvet cave - BBC News
> Vast replica recreates prehistoric Chauvet cave - BBC News
> 
> I'm not sure if that's the same longer one that Don was referring to or not but worth duplicating regardless.


Thanks, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

They Let The Dog Sit In The Front Seat. What He Does Made Them Lose It

Amazing that this dog could speak these many languages.


----------



## Dr.G.

It Seems Like A Normal Sculpture, But When It Spins, I Couldn’t Look Away

What an effect!! Don, even more SAP material???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for brunch, but freshly brewed coffee is about ready for one and all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. SAP is up with a fire breathing beast that is driven for the first time in 100 years, a tot having fun on a tread mill and a look at a cougar in LA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Don. Will check out SAP once we get back from Canadian Tire to buy some deck furniture .............. not that the snow is fully gone from the deck.


----------



## SINC

Dang it anyway, I plain forgot Whatzit? today so had to add it just now. Old age is catching up with me.


----------



## pm-r

Glad it will be there when I get around to checking todays SAP in a short bit.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Dang it anyway, I plain forgot Whatzit? today so had to add it just now. Old age is catching up with me.


Speaking of old age .... We ink stained wretches would see that as a Lino Type Machine


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Speaking of old age .... We ink stained wretches would see that as a Lino Type Machine


Yep, it is indeed and I spent many long hours at a keyboard exactly like that one during my apprenticeship.


----------



## pm-r

That Linotype Keyboard in SAP today looks like it had something additional added on it's right side whatever that was for.

I was always fascinated watching them work at the local Sidney Review (Sidney BC) and how fast they could work. I believe they were kept working there well past there retirement, and they were happy to give tours many years ago. One typist made up a "slug" (was it called??) for myself and my sister before we were even into our teens with our full names on them and a small ink pad. I wondered why he had a silly grin on his face as he indicated to picking them up from a tray — they were still VERY HOT lead and I still recall burning my fingers!!

Amazing machines and the typesetters they were.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shot a mourning dove, and a pair of ducks this afternoon (a drake and a hen, according to Deborah who knows the difference). All took place on our property, so I guess it was OK. I should add that all this took place without our three trained hunting dogs, Gracie, Gus and Clover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Full disclosure, I did all of this "shooting" with my camera and not a gun. Shooting living things with a camera is so much more respectful of life, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Nice shots indeed Marc, mind if I borrow some of them for SAP?


----------



## SINC

Got an early start today so SAP is up with an interesting look at the Seafire plane in our video. Also, how does 170 year old champagne taste?

Now it is back to work on tomorrow's issue, back later for a coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice shots indeed Marc, mind if I borrow some of them for SAP?


Sure, as well as the deer shots. No problem ................... with proper citations .......... and, of course, major reimbursements. :greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got an early start today so SAP is up with an interesting look at the Seafire plane in our video. Also, how does 170 year old champagne taste?
> 
> Now it is back to work on tomorrow's issue, back later for a coffee.


I shall start the coffee brewing now, Don. Later, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sure, as well as the deer shots. No problem ................... with proper citations .......... and, of course, major reimbursements. :greedy:


But of course, you cheque is in the mail.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> But of course, you cheque is in the mail.


Great. I shall cash it and store away the cash to shelter it from the taxman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Time flies like an arrow, but fruit flies like a banana." Groucho Marx


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I sure could use a coffee, thanks. Took me over two hours to get SAP online today. So many changes and challenges, yikes! An interesting look at a caddy collection in our video today. And what's this? A Massively obese dachshund? Oh no! Today in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Have an early doctor's appointment now, so I shall check out SAP when I return. Later ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II costs still being paid to former company overseeing rebuild - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I sure could use a coffee, thanks. Took me over two hours to get SAP online today. So many changes and challenges, yikes! An interesting look at a caddy collection in our video today. And what's this? A Massively obese dachshund? Oh no! Today in WEBBITS.


Don, Obie's story is not new, but it IS an amazing story of weight loss for any animal.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bluenose II costs still being paid to former company overseeing rebuild - Nova Scotia - CBC News



Unfortunately it seems so typical these days that so many get paid big bucks for their bumbling and complete incompetence!! 

I was always taught that one got paid and compensated for one's achievement and performance. I guess that's just old fashioned thinking these days…??? 

And that's OUR tax money Mr. Government payroll office accountant, but they just don't seem to realize that!!!!


----------



## eMacMan

A couple of Eric Bogle tunes that are quite a bit less intense than "The Band Played Waltzing Matilda" or "The Green Fields of France", but still worth a few minutes to listen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMEPbdSOhzQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FdRIT_lcYk


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately it seems so typical these days that so many get paid big bucks for their bumbling and complete incompetence!!
> 
> I was always taught that one got paid and compensated for one's achievement and performance. I guess that's just old fashioned thinking these days…???
> 
> And that's OUR tax money Mr. Government payroll office accountant, but they just don't seem to realize that!!!!


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> A couple of Eric Bogle tunes that are quite a bit less intense than "The Band Played Waltzing Matilda" or "The Green Fields of France", but still worth a few minutes to listen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMEPbdSOhzQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FdRIT_lcYk


Both were touching, Bob. Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Harrison Ford to magician David Blaine: 'Get the f--k out of my house' - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News

What a card trick!!!!! Don, I guess with it being CBC and the cursing at the end, it is not SAP appropriate. Too bad.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Harrison Ford to magician David Blaine: 'Get the f--k out of my house' - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News
> 
> What a card trick!!!!! Don, I guess with it being CBC and the cursing at the end, it is not SAP appropriate. Too bad.


I watched the very same clip and it had no connection to CBC Marc, but I declined using it due to the F-bomb. I have never used that on SAP. Very good trick though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I watched the very same clip and it had no connection to CBC Marc, but I declined using it due to the F-bomb. I have never used that on SAP. Very good trick though.


Good idea. The link is to the CBC version of this clip, and I was surprised that Harrison Ford said what he did. Obviously, he was amazed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Report: Joni Mitchell in unresponsive coma | The Chronicle Herald

Sad. I always liked her voice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Got off to an early start today to try and catch up with a literal flood of material for SAP. Today we feature a guy who really knows how to sharpen a knife in our video. If you thought the last video we ran of slicing a tomato was thin, think again. 

Also one of Marc's shots and a daily gif that show how quickly a tree can be relocated.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh Deer! Springtime In Nova Scotia." :clap::clap: Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Oh Deer! Springtime In Nova Scotia." :clap::clap: Merci, mon ami.


Always giving, never taking!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Always giving, never taking!


:clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "Oh Deer! Springtime In Nova Scotia." :clap::clap: Merci, mon ami.


Morning all! Marc is there Spring Time in Nova Scotia this year?beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all! Marc is there Spring Time in Nova Scotia this year?beejacon


No, not yet, Rp. There is still snow here and there, but some crocus are starting to come up. PEI had it rough the other day, with more snow, so we can't complain here in Lunenburg. 

How is Life treating you , and Tovah and Maybelle these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mom Cuddles Her Quadruplets. When The Babies Spot Daddy? My Heart Can’t Take It

Cute. Try not to laugh. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, re your SAP item about a candidate not living in your riding, here is what was written in the Nova Scotia Elections Handbook of 2013 --

"No one may be officially nominated until after the election is called.
A completed nomination paper contains the following information:
 the candidate’s full name and address, both civic and mailing, within the district
 name of the registered party, if any, that has endorsed the candidate
 name of the candidate as it is to appear on the ballot (there are rules about how names appear on a ballot)
 signatures of AT LEAST 5 electors who are eligible to vote for the candidate in his or her district (more names than that are recommended to allow for the situation of an ineligible person signing the nomination paper)
 signature and oath of the attesting witness, who is the person who witnessed the signing of the nomination paper by the nominators
 consent and oath of the candidate (must contain an original signature of the candidate)"


----------



## Dr.G.

Look .......... up in the sky ............ is it a bird ?......... is it a plane? No, it is Super Doxie


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great. A very busy day on SAP with too much to list, but thanks for that NS info on candidate residency, Marc. I used it as a letter and it fit with the other letter on the same subject very well. Oh, the video today is extra cute!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great. A very busy day on SAP with too much to list, but thanks for that NS info on candidate residency, Marc. I used it as a letter and it fit with the other letter on the same subject very well. Oh, the video today is extra cute!


Morning, Don. Just saw my letter to you in SAP. Glad to have been of some help. "Always giving, never taking!"


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8qTKyb0EcY

Moment in time: April 30, 1900-- Casey Jones dies while saving others in train crash

"Never mind what the song says. Engineer John Luther (Casey) Jones wasn't really aiming for the Promised Land when he climbed into the cab of the Cannonball Express with his orders in his hand; he just wanted to make up lost time on the mail run from Memphis, Tenn., to Canton, Miss. But as he blasted into Vaughn, Miss., an idling freight train lay on the tracks ahead. Legend has it that Casey yelled to his fireman, Sim Webb, "Jump, Sim, and save yourself," blew his whistle and yanked hard on the brakes, saving six cars full of passengers. After Casey was buried in an unmarked grave, Wallace Saunders, an African-American colleague who idolized the engineer, worked up a tune that became The Ballad of Casey Jones, spawning the legend of a man - celebrated on stage, screen and a three-cent U.S. stamp - who laid down his life to spare others." Simon Houpt


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just dropped by for a quick coffee and it is back to work for me. Today on SAP a deer who loves a scratch in our daiy gif and how do you sauce your pasta? The right way revealed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. TGIF coffee coming right up.


----------



## Rps

Well, looks like Windsor is the NBL of Canada champs again! It seems the owner is so happy about being two time champs he has hired Mickey Mouse to be the Team mascot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, looks like Windsor is the NBL of Canada champs again! It seems the owner is so happy about being two time champs he has hired Mickey Mouse to be the Team mascot.


True, but a strange way to win this title here in Halifax.

When are you heading for GA?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes we will be heading down next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes we will be heading down next week.


Cool. Give my regards to Dalton, GA. Are you renting a house there?


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting local stories from here in NS.

WW II veteran Larry Hartman humbled by messages of support - Nova Scotia - CBC News

ElderDog has found new homes for 70 dogs in last 2 years - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be good this morning, thanks. Today on SAP, photographer Richard Wear wants suggestions for a caption for his photo. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. That was quite the shot that Jack Nicklaus made at The Masters!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some Sunday coffee as we await Brunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, loved that "A Great New Child’s Swing Design!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great Bob Hope clip. I never liked his politics, but I always respected and loved what he did for our troops all over the world for over 40 years.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I have really slow internet speed this morning and Telus is sending a repair guy out on Tuesday. Thank goodness I got the new SAP up when it was still fast and even then it took 1.5 hours to upload. I had to revamp the entire site to meet Google's new mobile device requirements. What a pain, but I think I improved it and the picture quality too with a brand new Rapidweaver program. Took me many hours to change everything over and gone are the black side borders I always hated anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I have really slow internet speed this morning and Telus is sending a repair guy out on Tuesday. Thank goodness I got the new SAP up when it was still fast and even then it took 1.5 hours to upload. I had to revamp the entire site to meet Google's new mobile device requirements. What a pain, but I think I improved it and the picture quality too with a brand new Rapidweaver program. Took me many hours to change everything over and gone are the black side borders I always hated anyway.


You do have a great many ads in SAP ............. but I guess that pays the bills.


----------



## SINC

Yes, Marc, there are lots of ads, but any non-profit ads are free, so that eliminates about half. Other ads do not generate much revenue, as they vary in price from $1 to $5 per day, so I am not getting rich. That was not the idea when I started but I have had years that have been very good revenue wise when you add up all those ads. It has allowed me to buy a new MBP every other year and a new Mini every four years to stay current with the technology. And that is just fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, Marc, there are lots of ads, but any non-profit ads are free, so that eliminates about half. Other ads do not generate much revenue, as they vary in price from $1 to $5 per day, so I am not getting rich. That was not the idea when I started but I have had years that have been very good revenue wise when you add up all those ads. It has allowed me to buy a new MBP every other year and a new Mini every four years to stay current with the technology. And that is just fine with me.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

McCrae statue marks In Flanders Fields centennial | The Chronicle Herald

Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> McCrae statue marks In Flanders Fields centennial | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Lest we forget.



That certainly seems appropriate.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That certainly seems appropriate.


True. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Yes, Marc, there are lots of ads,


Don, that PotatoHead guy... every single time I visit SAP, he creeps me out.... :yikes:


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> Don, that PotatoHead guy... every single time I visit SAP, he creeps me out.... :yikes:



Add me to that list, even if the ad is for Potatohed, and it was a nice relief when his ad wasn't even showing for a while. Just gross!!

But it's a relief that the number of the Shelly Wildrose candidates ads have calmed down to a reasonable level.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, seems my location on the SAP globe is back to Halifax.  I liked living in Lunenburg?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee anyone??????


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Don, that PotatoHead guy... every single time I visit SAP, he creeps me out.... :yikes:


Oddly enough that band has one of the biggest following in the Edmonton area. It is almost a cult thing and the pub is completely sold out every night they play there. That noted, it is highly likely you will not see them play there about once a month.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry to hear the globe has moved you once again. Too bad I have no control over it. 

Sure thing on the coffee Marc. Today SAP was much easier to get online and faster too. For whatever reason the Telus internet speed suddenly returned to normal yesterday afternoon and the new RapidWeaver 6 program performed very well.

Today's gif shows an accidental basket, a video of a fawn helped after being trapped in a railing and 'Earth Is Working On Creating A Brand New Continent'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sorry to hear the globe has moved you once again. Too bad I have no control over it.
> 
> Sure thing on the coffee Marc. Today SAP was much easier to get online and faster too. For whatever reason the Telus internet speed suddenly returned to normal yesterday afternoon and the new RapidWeaver 6 program performed very well.
> 
> Today's gif shows an accidental basket, a video of a fawn helped after being trapped in a railing and 'Earth Is Working On Creating A Brand New Continent'.


Coffee coming right up, Don. Yes, that was an amazing accidental basketball shot.

I still want to live in Lunenburg, NS, however .................. but I shall keep visiting SAP daily.


----------



## Dr.G.

May the 4th be with you all.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> May the 4th be with you all.


Is that forth or fourth?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Is that forth or fourth?


May the Fourth be with you ..................... but go forth and sin no more.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Oddly enough that band has one of the biggest following in the Edmonton area. It is almost a cult thing and the pub is completely sold out every night they play there. That noted, it is highly likely you will not see them play there about once a month.



With music for a different generation it seems, at least for me, and I guess the "cult" like their main character to look like some weird gross thing:
https://www.facebook.com/potatohedband
https://www.facebook.com/potatohedband/timeline
https://soundcloud.com/potatohed/courage


----------



## Dr.G.

The bergs are back: First iceberg of the season seen in Torbay - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

I do miss not seeing the icebergs float on past the St. John's coastline this time of year. Deborah and I met about this time of the year, way back in 1994, and she was thrilled when I took her around the coastline to see the icebergs that year just drifting by the St. John's harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Need to be up early to see the possible meteor shower from bits of Halley's comet. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Hopefully, your viewing experience will be good, but it's not for most of us according to the viewing map:
"How to watch this week's meteor shower created by Halley's Comet…"
How to watch the Eta Aquarids May meteor shower - Business Insider


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hopefully, your viewing experience will be good, but it's not for most of us according to the viewing map:
> "How to watch this week's meteor shower created by Halley's Comet…"
> How to watch the Eta Aquarids May meteor shower - Business Insider


Oops. I am a day early. 

"The Eta Aquarid Meteor Shower of 2015 event starts Tue May, 5 2015 9:00 PM ADT"


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, looks like you were up very early and maybe went back to bed?

An interesting issue of SAP today with a close up look inside Graceland with pics by our Touring Reporter. Also 'Tea-Drinking Tips For A Longer Life' for all you tea drinkers here in the Shang. And what's this? Doxie Medics To The Rescue!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Liked that "Doxie Medics To The Rescue!" GIF. Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Introducing our new chef for the Café Chez Marc ................... Chef Crusoe.

A dog dressed as a tiny chef makes grilled bruschetta [VIDEO]


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 24C in the shade. Maybe I should start to once again serve some ice tea. Anyone interested? Maybe Sonal will once again rejoin us in The Shang for 4PM tea? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Not much of a tea drinker, Marc, but hey, if ya have a cold beer kickin' around, count me in.


----------



## pm-r

Oh my Lord, even more doxi videos popping up everywhere, and this one popped up after viewing a video for peeling the casing from a Artisan Salami. No wonder doxies showed up, they probably thought it was some German sausage relative, or just good plain food!!!
https://youtu.be/Wjl2JdFq6CM


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not much of a tea drinker, Marc, but hey, if ya have a cold beer kickin' around, count me in.


Coming right up, Don. You read my mind. It is still 21C at 6PM with lots of sunshine. Just the right evening for a beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh my Lord, even more doxi videos popping up everywhere, and this one popped up after viewing a video for peeling the casing from a Artisan Salami. No wonder doxies showed up, they probably thought it was some German sausage relative, or just good plain food!!!
> https://youtu.be/Wjl2JdFq6CM


Cool ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some OtHD coffee. I got up early to see some small meteor shower specks, and Deborah and I stayed up late to see the AB election results. So, I am tired right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Child's toy or the voice of nightmares? Listen to the Edison talking doll

Don, some SAP webbits???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, indeed it is, merci.

Today on SAP a stunt cat in training, the Dymaxion Car - Cool, How Does It Drive?, and Drone Flies After Being Installed With Honeybee Brain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how did Shelley Biermanski do in your riding?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://news.artnet.com/art-world/easter-island-head-bodies-293799#.VUkD0cAF99k.facebook

Don, more webbits?


----------



## Dr.G.

On his birthday, here's a friendly reminder that Willie Mays is a living MLB legend | MLB.com

Happy birthday to my favorite Giant of all time ............. and, in my opinion, the greatest living baseball player.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, how did Shelley Biermanski do in your riding?


Sadly not good, whe ran third to NDP and PC.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly not good, whe ran third to NDP and PC.


Were you in a PC district prior to the election?


----------



## Dr.G.

The old rabbi was dying. His sons gathered around his bed, trying to make his last journey comfortable. 

They gave him some warm milk to drink but he refused. 

One of his sons took the glass back to the kitchen. He had come in from Colorado, where marijuana is legal.

He opened a vial of cannabis oil, and mixed a generous amount into the warm milk. 

Back at the rabbi's bed, he held the glass to his father’s lips.

The rabbi drank a little, then a little more and before they knew it, he had drunk the whole glass. 

“Father,” said the eldest son, "please share some wisdom with us before you go." 

The rabbi raised himself up in bed. A sage look came over his face, and then he said, "Do not sell that cow."


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Were you in a PC district prior to the election?


Yes, the MLA was a junior cabinet minister.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, the MLA was a junior cabinet minister.


Well, I guess it finally happened in AB. On top of that, you folks had some snow flurries.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I guess it finally happened in AB. On top of that, you folks had some snow flurries.


Make that 'have' some snow flurries, it started before dawn and it is still coming down.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Make that 'have' some snow flurries, it started before dawn and it is still coming down.


Well, you folks needed some moisture ..............


----------



## SINC

Moisture, sure thing. Snow and 1°? Not so much. A 17° normal average temperature gentle rain would have sufficed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Moisture, sure thing. Snow and 1°? Not so much. A 17° normal average temperature gentle rain would have sufficed.


Well, think of it as typical St. John's weather ............ western style.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to see the sunrise. Anyone desire some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too was up too early to see the sun come up, but a coffee is welcome. Today on SAP, a high five gone wrong in our daily gif, how animals have taken over Chernobyl in our video and a chuckle from 'European Union Directive No. 456179'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, haven't headed down south as yet but soon ... I hope.. Don I loved the Euro Directive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, haven't headed down south as yet but soon ... I hope.. Don I loved the Euro Directive.


Afternoon, Rp. When is departure day? Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. When is departure day? Bon voyage, mon ami.


I am hoping within the next two weeks, but life has a habit of getting in the way of best made plans doesn't.


----------



## SINC

Glad you enjoyed the chuckle Rp. 

Just a lazy afternoon in the motor home with Ely who is enjoying a nap in the warm sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad you enjoyed the chuckle Rp.
> 
> Just a lazy afternoon in the motor home with Ely who is enjoying a nap in the warm sun.


Sweet :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I am hoping within the next two weeks, but life has a habit of getting in the way of best made plans doesn't.


Well, bon voyage whenever you set sail for southern shores.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got at it early today and SAP is ready to go.

Marc, you may not want to watch the daily gif today, I could barely do so myself. But do watch the video: Who would have thought that Luciano Pavarotti and James Brown would team up for a duet? Well, It happened and it was fabulous.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got at it early today and SAP is ready to go.
> 
> Marc, you may not want to watch the daily gif today, I could barely do so myself. But do watch the video: Who would have thought that Luciano Pavarotti and James Brown would team up for a duet? Well, It happened and it was fabulous.


Morning, Don. You were correct .................. I am still dizzy from watching the gif. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. You were correct .................. I am still dizzy from watching the gif. XX)


Well, I did warn you!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, while early here, it is time to rise and shine on the east coast. 

Today on SAP a video of a guy with overhead bin issues on an airline sent to us by Patrick, a new falcon cam is added to the Edmonton scene with four now in operation and the man who invented velcro has died.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, while early here, it is time to rise and shine on the east coast.
> 
> Today on SAP a video of a guy with overhead bin issues on an airline sent to us by Patrick, a new falcon cam is added to the Edmonton scene with four now in operation and the man who invented velcro has died.


I am up now, Don. Care for some coffee?

Still laughing about that overhead bin commercial. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, it would be good now that SAP for tomorrow is also finished. Now to hunt for some WEBBITS and links to photos and I am done for the day. That will leave me lots of time to watch the PGA player's championship round this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, it would be good now that SAP for tomorrow is also finished. Now to hunt for some WEBBITS and links to photos and I am done for the day. That will leave me lots of time to watch the PGA player's championship round this afternoon.


I'll keep my eye out for some good SAP webbits.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I'll keep my eye out for some good SAP webbits.


That is always appreciated Marc, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is always appreciated Marc, merci.


I have a sense of what might "sell" on SAP when I send you links.


----------



## SINC

Put insurance and the plates on the '49 today and thought I would take it out for a little run. 'Twas not to be. Gas spewed all over when I fired it up and had to shut it down, but not before I got it from the front garage to the rear shop where I can work on it. The fuel pressure regulator burst and until I can find a replacement, it is going nowhere. So the hunt is on, online for now and in person come Monday. Always somethig when you own an antique vehicle.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Put insurance and the plates on the '49 today and thought I would take it out for a little run. 'Twas not to be. Gas spewed all over when I fired it up and had to shut it down, but not before I got it from the front garage to the rear shop where I can work on it. The fuel pressure regulator burst and until I can find a replacement, it is going nowhere. So the hunt is on, online for now and in person come Monday. Always somethig when you own an antique vehicle.


Sorry to hear about the Purple Momba dying on you, Don. What a classic car.


----------



## SINC

Just took the regulator apart and found a few loose set screws, likely not the cause, but you never know. Will put it back on tomorrow now that it is cleaned up and see what happens. Had enough for today and want to watch the last hour or so of the golf. And crack a cold one too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a special Mother's Day Sunday Brunch waiting for us, especially the moms in The Shang, when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/Meetville/videos/1048219095240725/

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we too celebrate Mother's Day on SAP, albeit Alberta style with the Mother's Day Rodeo in Medicine Lodge with the great photography of Al Popil. See if you can guess today's Whatzit tool as well.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Meetville/videos/1048219095240725/
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Cute video Marc, but sadly not useable on SAP. It is not avaialable on You Tube and I do not run videos linked to Facebook. I cannot lift the video from Facebook, but aside from that, I get far too many complaints from non Facebook members (and there are many) who resent being asked to join just to see a video. Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cute video Marc, but sadly not useable on SAP. It is not avaialable on You Tube and I do not run videos linked to Facebook. I cannot lift the video from Facebook, but aside from that, I get far too many complaints from non Facebook members (and there are many) who resent being asked to join just to see a video. Such is life.


I see. Good info to know.


----------



## Aurora

Sinc, Is that whatzit a garlic press?


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Sinc, Is that whatzit a garlic press?


Sorry, but no, not a garlic press.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry, but no, not a garlic press.


Not sure what this is, Don, but I shall guess that it's function is to pull something. For example, if I had to pull a carpet once it is laid out on the floor to help make it conform to the dimensions of the room, it might be easier with this sort of gripper to latch on to the corner/edge of the carpet and pull it to one side. Just a wild guess, since I don't have clue what it might be.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure what this is, Don, but I shall guess that it's function is to pull something. For example, if I had to pull a carpet once it is laid out on the floor to help make it conform to the dimensions of the room, it might be easier with this sort of gripper to latch on to the corner/edge of the carpet and pull it to one side. Just a wild guess, since I don't have clue what it might be.


Sorry, but no, does not involve carpets at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry, but no, does not involve carpets at all.


Does it involve stretching, tugging or pulling something?


----------



## pm-r

I'm not sure what Don and Bixman have in mind for the exact name of todays SAP Whatzit?, but my mother used to keep a similar device in her kitchen tool drawer for doing some quick squeezes when she wanted or needed just a small amount of juice, so I'll say it's a hand juicer.

But I'm sure mother's juicer had different slotted plates that could be used and just dropped in if needed, but I have no idea what the advantage could have been for using them. Her's was quite a bit "curvier" and more oval in shape as I recall and a much nicer polished aluminum.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Does it involve stretching, tugging or pulling something?


Sorry, nothing to do with any of those uses.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'm not sure what Don and Bixman have in mind for the exact name of todays SAP Whatzit?, but my mother used to keep a similar device in her kitchen tool drawer for doing some quick squeezes when she wanted or needed just a small amount of juice, so I'll say it's a hand juicer.
> 
> But I'm sure mother's juicer had different slotted plates that could be used and just dropped in if needed, but I have no idea what the advantage could have been for using them. Her's was quite a bit "curvier" and more oval in shape as I recall and a much nicer polished aluminum.


Nope, not a juicer of any kind either. Interesting tool though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry, nothing to do with any of those uses.


Bug humar.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry, nothing to do with any of those uses.


Are nuts, involved, like pecans?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Are nuts, involved, like pecans?


Nuttin' to do with nuts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nuttin' to do with nuts.


Again, bug humbar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the rest of the NY Rangers game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I picked up some of these treats and Ely loves them. Ever used these and are they a good treat?

KONG Pumpkin Stix - KONG


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nuttin' to do with nuts.


Hmmm…????  Is that referring to those deciding on the description name or the Whatzit? itself…???


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…????  Is that referring to those deciding on the description name or the Whatzit? itself…???


Uh, no, I refer to the Whatzit item itself.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Uh, no, I refer to the Whatzit item itself.


Well OK, but I think I'll just throw this into the judges ring and let them decide…

Have a close look at the various view and check the description… 

8A05 Vtg Germany Squeeze Hand Juicer Metal 7" Long Lemon/Garlic Squeeze VGC
8A05 Vtg Germany Squeeze Hand Juicer Metal 7" Long Lemon Garlic Squeeze VGC | eBay


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I picked up some of these treats and Ely loves them. Ever used these and are they a good treat?
> 
> KONG Pumpkin Stix - KONG


Deborah gives the doxies pure pumpkin (Dr. Smith's in a big can) to help with their digestion. 

Those treats look good.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just waiting on SAP to upload. It has a very large gif file today of an amazing table tennis shot so it will take about 10 minutes to fully upload. Als o great video that will take you back to the fifties for some memories. The Whatzit answer is there too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just waiting on SAP to upload. It has a very large gif file today of an amazing table tennis shot so it will take about 10 minutes to fully upload. Als o great video that will take you back to the fifties for some memories. The Whatzit answer is there too.


Morning, Don. What a ping pong shot!!!!!!  

Would you believe that I considered that device as something to do with crushing, but I thought of nuts and not ice. Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. My semester starts today, so coffee shall be flowing constantly for the next eight weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, interesting piece about RVs. In St. John's, the local Walmart parking lot was always filled with RVs that were waiting for a spot to open up in the local parks, or for supplies.


----------



## SINC

Marc, we have stayed in a Walmart overnight several times when we could not find a place to park and were too tired to drive another couple of hours, which was once the case in Rifle, Colorado. A phone call to the store from the lot gained permission and gave us instructions as to where they preferred we park. The result was us spending a fair amount in the store on groceries. The downside was the noise that the lot sweepers made, cleaning the pavement at 3:00 a.m. going back and forth very near the few RVs there. Truth be known we susally spend more in a community when we stop at a Walmart than we do when we spend a night in the campground.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, we have stayed in a Walmart overnight several times when we could not find a place to park and were too tired to drive another couple of hours, which was once the case in Rifle, Colorado. A phone call to the store from the lot gained permission and gave us instructions as to where they preferred we park. The result was us spending a fair amount in the store on groceries. The downside was the noise that the lot sweepers made, cleaning the pavement at 3:00 a.m. going back and forth very near the few RVs there. Truth be known we susally spend more in a community when we stop at a Walmart than we do when we spend a night in the campground.


So, why is St. A. restricting this sort of access?


----------



## SINC

Marc, St. Albert does not restrict overnight RV parking. My point is the damage to our reputation is done because of the headlines created when it was proposed by our mayor. Council voted it down after the Kinsmen Club (who own the local RV Park) appeared before them and expained how it would damage their business more than help it.

The mayor's whole reason to try and ban it was that it was 'unsightly' and beneath the dignity of our city to allow RV parking in plain view of the highway. Our mayor is an idiot.

When the story hit the internet, he got lots of bad press from various US based RV groups. Thing is, even though it is not restricted, RVers continue to think it is and the city should be astute enough to contact them and get the facts straight and have that kind of adverse publicity removed. But, they do nothing, thus my story to remind them of how we are viewed across this continent.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, St. Albert does not restrict overnight RV parking. My point is the damage to our reputation is done because of the headlines created when it was proposed by our mayor. Council voted it down after the Kinsmen Club (who own the local RV Park) appeared before them and expained how it would damage their business more than help it.
> 
> The mayor's whole reason to try and ban it was that it was 'unsightly' and beneath the dignity of our city to allow RV parking in plain view of the highway. Our mayor is an idiot.
> 
> When the story hit the internet, he got lots of bad press from various US based RV groups. Thing is, even though it is not restricted, RVers continue to think it is and the city should be astute enough to contact them and get the facts straight and have that kind of adverse publicity removed. But, they do nothing, thus my story to remind them of how we are viewed across this continent.


You truly do have an "interesting" mayor, Don. beejacon


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> You truly do have an "interesting" mayor, Don. beejacon



It seems to me that the current St. Albert mayor and some of his tagalong city members seem to be suffering from RCI * and have been for some time. ;D

* RCI = Rectal Cranial Inversion.

And it can sometimes take years to undo unsavory beliefs and untruths that can have great repercussions on a city or destination. The same thing often happens in the costal boating community, and word spreads fast and often never corrected, or hard to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems to me that the current St. Albert mayor and some of his tagalong city members seem to be suffering from RCI * and have been for some time. ;D
> 
> * RCI = Rectal Cranial Inversion.
> 
> And it can sometimes take years to undo unsavory beliefs and untruths that can have great repercussions on a city or destination. The same thing often happens in the costal boating community, and word spreads fast and often never corrected, or hard to do.


A valid point, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Uh, no, I refer to the Whatzit item itself.



Well, I'll give Bixman credit for his description of Sunday's SAP Whatzit?, and goggling a few searches does reveal some similar things labelled: "Vintage Ice Cube Crusher Ebaloy", and "Vintage Ice Crusher, Hammered Aluminum" etc. but it somehow if reminds me of Crocodile Dundee "that's a knife" episode in the movie, so in this case we should get something like this, if the order works as he's shown the "ice crusher" (knife):


----------



## pm-r

Just in case the connection wasn't made with the above, the new ice crusher king is a Lewis Bag and a large mallet:
Meet the New Ice Crusher - Lewis Bag/Carpenter's Joiner Mallet - Quiet Drinking


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got SAP online with a look at a novel bicycle light system, Calgary's worst driver, a dog who loves the freezer and '15 Obsolete Words We Should Still Be Using'. Off to work on tomorrow now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I finish my early morning reading of postings in my two grad courses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend of ours here in Lunenburg who owns a smooth mini doxie just informed us of the new bylaw that is now in place here in Lunenburg re signs to protect the public from certain breeds of dogs. Some communities in Canada have outright bans on certain breeds of dogs (e.g., pit bulls), but since Lunenburg is a dog-friendly community, they just require us to post warning signs on the gates around our property. Here is the sign that doxie owners must post.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All
A fresh cup of coffee would be great Marc, double cream, no sugar please.

Great Sign, and often very true/real.

I recently visited a second -hand bookstore where i was greeted at the door by a quite determined and fierce Chihuahua, with a very impressive set of not so tiny teeth. The owner explained that if she was in the back of the store - her Chihuahua immediately took up guard duty and would confront anyone who entered - until the owner appeared. Then he would retire to his cushion.

I must admit i was very careful not to push the encounter too far.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> A fresh cup of coffee would be great Marc, double cream, no sugar please.
> 
> Great Sign, and often very true/real.
> 
> I recently visited a second -hand bookstore where i was greeted at the door by a quite determined and fierce Chihuahua, with a very impressive set of not so tiny teeth. The owner explained that if she was in the back of the store - her Chihuahua immediately took up guard duty and would confront anyone who entered - until the owner appeared. Then he would retire to his cushion.
> 
> I must admit i was very careful not to push the encounter too far.


Yes, a Chihuahua is quite fierce despite his/her size. No match for a doxie, but quite fierce none the less.

How is Life treating you these days, Bill? Still want the coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of dogs, this reminds me of Don and Ely ............ especially when Don is dressed in his pink outfit.  

Baby And Shorkie Pup Meet For The First Time And It's Adorable (Video).


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Evening Marc

The world is good - it just has too many nuts sprouting up everywhere!

I'll pass on the coffee for now, a nice glass of wine is more like what I need at the moment - a large glass of white would hit the spot.

Have to run, still a few chores to finish.

Good Night -


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Evening Marc
> 
> The world is good - it just has too many nuts sprouting up everywhere!
> 
> I'll pass on the coffee for now, a nice glass of wine is more like what I need at the moment - a large glass of white would hit the spot.
> 
> Have to run, still a few chores to finish.
> 
> Good Night -


Wine sounds good, Bill. I have some white chilling in the cooler right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine to face a new day. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Alberta's new premier is coming to Lunenburg for a visit this summer ............. her mother-in-law lives here and she and her family are coming for a visit/vacation.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up today's SAP and it is likely the busiest edition in years. Be sure to check out the added page of the Didbury Show & Shine to see some great old cars.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished up today's SAP and it is likely the busiest edition in years. Be sure to check out the added page of the Didbury Show & Shine to see some great old cars.


Morning, Don. Read the letter with interest --

"Hi Don,

Found this while doing research. Highway Act is from Nova Scotia. Uh, 1989 wasn’t that long ago was it? 

Al Popil
St. Albert

Public Highways Act, chapter 371 of the revised statutes,1989:"

It was actually an issue in the provincial legislature this winter which really hit Nova Scotia hard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a beautiful crescent moon in the eastern skies. Time to feed and take the doxies out. Then, some coffee for any and all early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ray Alan - World's Greatest Ventriloquist - 1986 = A very unique clip. :clap: :lmao: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, have been having difficulties composing SAP. The i5 Mini just does not perform like my MBP which is in for repairs. I will be glad to have it back, hopefully tomorrow. Glad you enjoyed the video, I thought he was amazing.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, have been having difficulties composing SAP. The i5 Mini just does not perform like my MBP which is in for repairs. I will be glad to have it back, hopefully tomorrow. Glad you enjoyed the video, I thought he was amazing.



Gosh, what's wrong with your mini Don and you sure seem to have had an abnormal amount of troubles with some of your Macs recently, even new ones. Or it seems so.


----------



## SINC

Nothing wrong with it, Patrick, just used to top of line MBP i7 w/ssd versus i5 standard HD is painfully slow. Takes double the time to do same amount of work. MBP getting warranty relaced USB i/0 board for second time and new retina clamshell due to peeling issue.


----------



## pm-r

Well, one can take a slowdown hit with the mini it seems, especially when they use the 5400 RPM HDDs, but having to have more MBP repairs done doesn't sound very good. What gives with Apple's quality these days…???


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Nothing wrong with it, Patrick, just used to top of line MBP i7 w/ssd versus i5 standard HD is painfully slow. Takes double the time to do same amount of work. MBP getting warranty relaced USB i/0 board for second time and new retina clamshell due to peeling issue.


Don you certainly seem to have had more than a few issues with MBPs over the past several years.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, have been having difficulties composing SAP. The i5 Mini just does not perform like my MBP which is in for repairs. I will be glad to have it back, hopefully tomorrow. Glad you enjoyed the video, I thought he was amazing.


Yes, I like these sorts of video clips in SAP, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent most of the day working out in the garden. The gardens here are about five times as big as the ones we had in St. John's. It shall take us years to get it just the way we want it to look. Still, it is a start. Sunny skies and a nice breeze with 22C temps helped to make the chore pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I want to go out and do some serious stargazing with my telescope. It is finally warm enough to do this with the sun setting and it being 15C. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Consensus on caffeine: coffee is healthy, expert says - Manitoba - CBC News

Good to know. Coffee is brewing at The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some TGIF Breakfast .................. eggs made any way you want them????


----------



## Dr.G.

"Pull up a chair, grab a cuppa hot coffee and spend a few minutes to start your day with St. Albert's only daily news site. 

Not from St. Albert? Not to worry, there's plenty for you too. A great way to put a smile on your face before you begin your day."

I have my coffee .......... and I have a smile on my face ............ but where is the new SAP??????????????????????????????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Pull up a chair, grab a cuppa hot coffee and spend a few minutes to start your day with St. Albert's only daily news site.
> 
> Not from St. Albert? Not to worry, there's plenty for you too. A great way to put a smile on your face before you begin your day."
> 
> I have my coffee .......... and I have a smile on my face ............ but where is the new SAP??????????????????????????????


Morning Marc, if you check the time stamp on SAP (right below the date at the top of the page), you will see it was there three minutes after you posted this.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, if you check the time stamp on SAP (right below the date at the top of the page), you will see it was there three minutes after you posted this.


That was a long three minute wait, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/EightNinetySeven/videos/10153268755228747/

Don, Ely would never do this ...................


----------



## SINC

I saw that segment live as it happened. Mike is our fav local weather guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> i saw that segment live as it happened. Mike is our fav local weather guy.


:d


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II leaves Lunenburg dock for training exercise - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Finally.


----------



## pm-r

Wow!!! They actually got her away from the dock and safely back in to her berth again. 

And I wonder how long the safety rope they used today that they double checked was made fast at both ends was??


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow!!! They actually got her away from the dock and safely back in to her berth again.
> 
> And I wonder how long the safety rope they used today that they double checked was made fast at both ends was??


Well, it's a start.


----------



## SINC

Had a full body scan today at the U of A dermatology department and was declared skin cancer free. That is a relief after two surgeries for same. Life is good.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Had a full body scan today at the U of A dermatology department and was declared skin cancer free. That is a relief after two surgeries for same. Life is good.



That sounds pretty good Don and a great relief for you and your family I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Had a full body scan today at the U of A dermatology department and was declared skin cancer free. That is a relief after two surgeries for same. Life is good.


Good to hear, Don. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, what a pleasure to have my MBP back where it took me only minutes to get SAP online this morning, instead of the half hour it took the past few days. Now it will only take me about a half hour to compose tomorrow's issue instead of a couple of hours.

Today on SAP relax with the blooms of springtime in Seattle, a baby elephant kicks a ball and a tramp's tale to start your day with a smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to see SAP up and running early once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, now that tomorrow's edtion is set to go a coffee would be welcome, thanks. Now to spend a few more minutes on the hunt for some WEBBITS and some photo links. Although wet, it is welcome to get any rain today, although more would be better as it is extremely dry. A good day to spent the afternoon watching PGA golf in the motor home and listen to the rain on the roof. I love that sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, now that tomorrow's edtion is set to go a coffee would be welcome, thanks. Now to spend a few more minutes on the hunt for some WEBBITS and some photo links. Although wet, it is welcome to get any rain today, although more would be better as it is extremely dry. A good day to spent the afternoon watching PGA golf in the motor home and listen to the rain on the roof. I love that sound.


Coffee coming right up, Don. Very sunny and lush here today. Going to mow the lawn once again. We are getting just the right mix of overnight rain and warm sunny days ............ quite unlike St. John's for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true .................


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, what a pleasure to have my MBP back where it took me only minutes to get SAP online this morning, instead of the half hour it took the past few days. Now it will only take me about a half hour to compose tomorrow's issue instead of a couple of hours.
> … … ...



That's quite amazing the speed difference between the two Macs, but I will admit that I don't know the actual specs and differences of each. But the difference seems a bit extreme between two fairly recent Mac models, but I also don't know what's needed or different "to get SAP online" between the two.

Just curious ….


----------



## SINC

Well one is an i5 the other an i7. The mini uses a mouse and is finicky with it, as am I. I have not used a mouse much in years and I am twice as fast with a trak pad as a mouse. When saving a file in RapidWeaver on the Mini, it takes a full 15 seconds for the non SSD to react to the save. On the MBP it is instant. Same goes for launching the preview mode which I use often to check things are OK. The Mini takes 10 seconds, the MBP is instant.

On the MBP, I can change the name of a .jpg in an instant. On the Mini it often will not allow me to do it without going to the menu line, a real PITA.

Opening pics to edit in Preview on the MBP instant, the mini 5 secs or so.

Add up all those mini delays and it doubles my time to compose the site daily.

I boot the mini from a clone USB 3 external 5400 HD just for that purpose which I assume is part of the reason for the lag.


----------



## pm-r

Well gee now, I'd guess that there'd be a substantial difference between a Mac running from a cloned USB 3 external 5400 HD and a Mac running from an internal SSHD!! And a few of the other differences will sure add up as you say, including the users input device and their handicaps.


----------



## SINC

Got the new fuel pressure regulator installed in the 49 and it runs like a charm set at 2 psi. The regulator is the circular chrome device in the gas line by the oil filter canister on the right of the video. The engine is running at 1200 RPM, over twice the idle speed of 500 RPM to test for fuel leaks. A 239 cu in flathead V-8 that I tuned myself and produces a big 100 HP. Note how little vibration there is in a 66 year old engine when properly tuned.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZCP5mHbL2c


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. Go for a ride ..................


----------



## pm-r

Well it looks like a Ford flathead V-8, except of the large alternator added), runs like a Ford flathead V-8 and sounds like a Ford flathead V-8 so it must be a Ford flathead V-8, and complete with oil filter it looks like that I think was often an optional addition on some models no??

But I'm curious as to why a fuel pressure regulator had to be added as I thought they were only needed when two or a much larger carb(s) were added and that sure looks like the original single Stromberg or Holy carb to me.

But congrats on the rebuild as they can be fussy to get running smoothly and especially on an engine that didn't use adjustable tappets. And that's an art in itself to get right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Well it looks like a Ford flathead V-8, except of the large alternator added), runs like a Ford flathead V-8 and sounds like a Ford flathead V-8 so it must be a Ford flathead V-8, and complete with oil filter it looks like that I think was often an optional addition on some models no??
> 
> But I'm curious as to why a fuel pressure regulator had to be added as I thought they were only needed when two or a much larger carb(s) were added and that sure looks like the original single Stromberg or Holy carb to me.
> 
> But congrats on the rebuild as they can be fussy to get running smoothly and especially on an engine that didn't use adjustable tappets. And that's an art in itself to get right.


Swapped it to 12 volt from 6 and added the alternator to have decent headlights etc for today's roads and stereo radio and such. Added an electric fuel pump to eliminate frequent vapour locks with stock fuel pump. It puts out 8 psi, too much for the two barrel carb, thus the regulator. And yep, the oil filter was an option installed by the dealer after delivery of the new car to the dealership.


----------



## SINC

On another note, I have always tuned these engines by ear. Never even use a timing light. Just rotate the distributor at 1000 RPM to dead smooth and then lock set screw for timing. Adjust two air mixture screws on back side of card together using two hands until dead smooth as well. Once you hear it 'setlle in' and you can balance an old penny coin upright on the manifold without it falling over, all is set right. Learned that trick from my grandfather tuning flatheads when I was about 14 years old and it works. Never forgot how.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is ready whenever you are up and about to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I helped myself to a coffee, hope you don't mind. SAP is up for the day with a Popil rodeo shot, a novel set of bathroom doors, a very near miss of school kids getting on a bus by a speeding car that will amaze you that no one was hurt and moving a bridge across a river in our video.

Time to head back to work now, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

"Time to head back to work now, later . . . " Don, remember what Marx once said ......... "Work is the curse of the drinking class."


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang, 

I hope all are well. I am still busy and preoccupied as ever, but doing OK. 

What's the news?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> 
> I hope all are well. I am still busy and preoccupied as ever, but doing OK.
> 
> What's the news?


Afternoon, Kim. What is new with you? How is Kacey?


----------



## pm-r

Just getting around to today's SAP and it looks like today's whatzit? is a scanning electron microscope (SEM)color enhanced microscopic image of a human tongue.

It got slightly modified not long ago that I think was for some hot product like Frank's Red Hot or Sriracha hot sauce or some such with this image:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. What is new with you? How is Kacey?


Hi Marc, 
Not much, I am still in high learning mode. How to rearrange my life priorities after my best friend has passed, how to run a business in a new-to-me industry in a down economy (in a low oil price environment, in an energy-centric province, in a petrocurrency country, that sources product internationally), how best to adapt with the changes that the new NDP government is expected bring, how to cope/help with multiple aging and/or ill family members, how to get the most out of grand-parenting, how to manage within a Microsoft work environment (groan), how to find/make time to get back to my preferred work-out activities or hobbies of cooking (from scratch), photography (other than industrial machines/parts) and art (other than technical diagrams, flowcharts and graphs), how to keep the dang squirrels out of my garden......

Kacey was recently in Halifax getting her marine safety certification. She wishes to return to the sea faring life. 

Everything going well for you and yours?


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Just getting around to today's SAP and it looks like today's whatzit? is a scanning electron microscope (SEM)color enhanced microscopic image of a human tongue.
> 
> It got slightly modified not long ago that I think was for some hot product like Frank's Red Hot or Sriracha hot sauce or some such with this image:


Hahah!


----------



## SINC

Hi Kim, long time no hear from. Patrick is right on with the SAP whatzit? puzzle.

Have to stop taking my daily aspirin tomorrow as my corrective lower lid surgery is on the 25th, so once again I will be dealing with a shiner and stitches too. Then a full heart scan coming up on June 1. Geez, I wish these docs would slow down with the tests, I have had enough with medicine since February.

Had the 49 out for a spin this morning, a pleasant task on a sunny day, albeit very cool out there with a north wind.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Hi Kim, long time no hear from. Patrick is right on with the SAP whatzit? puzzle.
> 
> Have to stop taking my daily aspirin tomorrow as my corrective lower lid surgery is on the 25th, so once again I will be dealing with a shiner and stitches too. Then a full heart scan coming up on June 1. Geez, I wish these docs would slow down with the tests, I have had enough with medicine since February.
> 
> Had the 49 out for a spin this morning, a pleasant task on a sunny day, albeit very cool out there with a north wind.


Geez, I can't believe you are still having the fuss with your eyeballs. I hope this next surgery fixes it for once and for all. 

And although the tests/scans on the ol' ticker are inconvenient, it would be much more inconvenient if something unexpected comes up with it. 

The 49 looks and sounds great. Love the fact that it's pretty solid - very low vibration.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Marc,
> Not much, I am still in high learning mode. How to rearrange my life priorities after my best friend has passed, how to run a business in a new-to-me industry in a down economy (in a low oil price environment, in an energy-centric province, in a petrocurrency country, that sources product internationally), how best to adapt with the changes that the new NDP government is expected bring, how to cope/help with multiple aging and/or ill family members, how to get the most out of grand-parenting, how to manage within a Microsoft work environment (groan), how to find/make time to get back to my preferred work-out activities or hobbies of cooking (from scratch), photography (other than industrial machines/parts) and art (other than technical diagrams, flowcharts and graphs), how to keep the dang squirrels out of my garden......
> 
> Kacey was recently in Halifax getting her marine safety certification. She wishes to return to the sea faring life.
> 
> Everything going well for you and yours?


That is quite a list of "how to", Kim. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Kacey should try out for the Bluenose II crew as she (hopefully) once again sails to glory. Bluenose II leaves Lunenburg dock for training exercise - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> …
> … …
> Had the 49 out for a spin this morning, a pleasant task on a sunny day, albeit very cool out there with a north wind.



Don, maybe you could explain to me what no old Ford owner has been able to do satisfactorily, and that is provide the reasons so many seem to swap out their Ford flathead and stick in some GM V-8 in its place, plus various other non-Ford running gear swaps. 

It always seems a bit sacrilegious to swap GM parts for the Ford ones and it seems so common with all the "Duces" etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Early to bed, early to rise." Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee does sound good indeed, thanks. SAP is ready to go with a video of a strange instrument, but a ctachy tune that will have your toes tapping. Notice how high the string is off the nect of this thing. Anyone have any idea what this is?


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Don, maybe you could explain to me what no old Ford owner has been able to do satisfactorily, and that is provide the reasons so many seem to swap out their Ford flathead and stick in some GM V-8 in its place, plus various other non-Ford running gear swaps.
> 
> It always seems a bit sacrilegious to swap GM parts for the Ford ones and it seems so common with all the "Duces" etc.


Well Patrick, I guess the right answer is 'to each his own'. You are referring to guys who are 'hot rodders' and the name implies what they do. A stock flathead V-8 produces 100 HP and with 3:11 gears won't go much faster than about 80 mph when properly tuned. The 'hot' means they swap engines to get up to 400 HP with even a stock modern V-8. It also has the advantage of useing the suspension and gaining power brakes and steering.

Hot rodders seem to automatically think Chevy when they think power for whatever reason. If I had wanted to do something along these lines though, I would have used all Ford parts with a Mustand suspension and V-8 and a Ford 9" rear end. That rear end is the most commonly used in any rod, even when married to the Chevy power plant.

I choose to go the pure route and keep my flatty stock. Toss on dual exhaust and a pair of blue bottle mufflers and you have the sweetest sounding set of pipes out there. People at car shows are always amazed at the sound as it is so different from glass packs on a Chevy engine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee does sound good indeed, thanks. SAP is ready to go with a video of a strange instrument, but a ctachy tune that will have your toes tapping. Notice how high the string is off the nect of this thing. Anyone have any idea what this is?


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. 

Yes, a catchy tune and a unique instrument ................. haven't a clue how it is made or the production of the unique sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hungry US army veteran calls 911 to request food - Telegraph

A touching story ......................


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq1aIQ1BEos&feature=youtu.be

A nice short video clip of our sunrise here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well Patrick, I guess the right answer is 'to each his own'. You are referring to guys who are 'hot rodders' and the name implies what they do. A stock flathead V-8 produces 100 HP and with 3:11 gears won't go much faster than about 80 mph when properly tuned. The 'hot' means they swap engines to get up to 400 HP with even a stock modern V-8. It also has the advantage of useing the suspension and gaining power brakes and steering.
> 
> Hot rodders seem to automatically think Chevy when they think power for whatever reason. If I had wanted to do something along these lines though, I would have used all Ford parts with a Mustand suspension and V-8 and a Ford 9" rear end. That rear end is the most commonly used in any rod, even when married to the Chevy power plant.
> 
> I choose to go the pure route and keep my flatty stock. Toss on dual exhaust and a pair of blue bottle mufflers and you have the sweetest sounding set of pipes out there. People at car shows are always amazed at the sound as it is so different from glass packs on a Chevy engine.



Thanks Don, and yes I've come across some of those "hot rodders", some of them quite drastic.

Like my car nut friend's friend who has a Model T with a very modded Cadillac V-8 and other goodies, and a hundred dollar bill on the dash. There to take for anyone who can while he's accelerating!! No one has managed!!

But I like your idea of at least sticking with brand or Ford parts if one is going the Ford mod route.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Don't judge each day by the harvest you reap but by the seeds you plant." Robert Louis Stevenson
Spent most of the day working out in the garden with Deborah. Things are slowly starting to shape up.


----------



## SINC

This will be your first garden planted in your new home, will it not Marc? Is it bigger that your St. John's garden? The satellite map shots I looked at sure seem to show more property in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> This will be your first garden planted in your new home, will it not Marc? Is it bigger that your St. John's garden? The satellite map shots I looked at sure seem to show more property in Lunenburg.



And unfenced to allow the deer to feed on all the juicy young plantings as I recall…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This will be your first garden planted in your new home, will it not Marc? Is it bigger that your St. John's garden? The satellite map shots I looked at sure seem to show more property in Lunenburg.


We have about four times the backyard space for the doxies to run around in since we have fenced the entire area. As for the front garden, that is about four times as big and the back garden is about twice as big. Lots more lawn mowing to do as well. I sold my electric and push lawn mower and got a self-propelled gas mower and mulcher. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And unfenced to allow the deer to feed on all the juicy young plantings as I recall…


Well, the snow was high enough for the doxies to walk over the fence this winter, but too deep for the deer. Of course, with a bit of a head start, they can easily jump over a four foot fence. I had to dig a trench just to let the doxies out back. They were not able to get up the steep walls of the trench.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to say an early good night. I want to go out and do some stargazing and then watch bits and pieces of the Rangers game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with a daily gif just for Marc and Rp. It is the sneakiest play in baseball I have ever seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up for the day with a daily gif just for Marc and Rp. It is the sneakiest play in baseball I have ever seen.


Cool. Todd Helton has actually done that twice before. You would think that the first base coach would warn the runners.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II crew meets N.S. transportation minister - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Sadly, he sank the Bluenose II when he took over the steering. Oops ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

These Baby Tiger Cubs Lost Their Mother, So They Were Adopted By a Loving Chimpanzee

Sweet. Don, some potential SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early once again. I am pooped from all the gardening I have been doing today. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I wonder how many know what a Lygus is? If you don't SAP has it for you this morning courtesy of our ace photographer Al Popil. And frankly the page today has gone to the dogs in a way. First a gang of rubber boot dogs and then a dog playing pool? Yep dog gone good stuff!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. I wonder how many know what a Lygus is? If you don't SAP has it for you this morning courtesy of our ace photographer Al Popil. And frankly the page today has gone to the dogs in a way. First a gang of rubber boot dogs and then a dog playing pool? Yep dog gone good stuff!


A unique SAP today, Don. Very eclectic ............ with lots of dogs ..........


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, or is that bow wow?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, or is that bow wow?


Not sure what might be the sound that a rubber boot hound would make.


----------



## Dr.G.

He Puts Colored Sand On This Metal Table, Then He Does This And I’m Hypnotized

Cool sounds and visuals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. I am going to watch some of the Rangers' game and hope to keep my blood pressure down as I root for them in game #3. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Any takers?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> These Baby Tiger Cubs Lost Their Mother, So They Were Adopted By a Loving Chimpanzee
> 
> Sweet. Don, some potential SAP material?


For sure Marc, merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, would never turn down a fresh coffee in the morning. This morning on SAP, A Visit To Abkhazi Gardens In Victoria, how to quickly peel a spud and Self-Sufficient Couple Builds Their Own Floating Island. Did I mention a cat pun as well?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Don. Thought that the tiger cub site might be SAP worthy.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true ...........


----------



## pm-r

I never realized that that quote was from Mark Twain, and I've had a small Christmas cracker size note with it stuck to our refrigerator for years now and since our adult kids were kids learning to read. It worked for all our us and I often quoted it, but too bad many others didn't bother.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I never realized that that quote was from Mark Twain, and I've had a small Christmas cracker size note with it stuck to our refrigerator for years now and since our adult kids were kids learning to read. It worked for all our us and I often quoted it, but too bad many others didn't bother.


All too true, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. Had an issue with uploading SAP this morning, but all is well now. Today, the daily gif that caused the issue was so large it took over 10 minutes to upload. A look at pot and marriage and 'What IS This Strange Sound From The Sky? is a mystery to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. Had an issue with uploading SAP this morning, but all is well now. Today, the daily gif that caused the issue was so large it took over 10 minutes to upload. A look at pot and marriage and 'What IS This Strange Sound From The Sky? is a mystery to me.


Elephants trying to learn to play the bagpipes ........... with some trumpets and drums playing in the background. Mystery solved.


----------



## Dr.G.

Picton Castle's arrival in Lunenburg is set for 2pm this Saturday! The ship will dock at Adams & Knickle, on the wharf closest to Bluenose II. Not only has this been the longest voyage away from Lunenburg (it started back in November 2012), it also marks the completion of our sixth world circumnavigation voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Periods of rain off and on today is helping the plants that Deborah and I set out in the garden for the past few days. It has actually been a fairly dry May, but the rain today and tomorrow will help with these new settings.


----------



## SINC

Wiah we had some rain in our future, so far not even possible until at least Tuesday. I am still wrestiling with a non functioning fuel gauge in the 49. I hate not knowing how much gas is left, so I now fill it every 100 miles, which is about twice a year.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Wiah we had some rain in our future, so far not even possible until at least Tuesday. I am still wrestiling with a non functioning fuel gauge in the 49. I hate not knowing how much gas is left, so I now fill it every 100 miles, which is about twice a year.



I guess you have to get like the old guy on a small farm out here who had and used an old 40's car and no working fuel gauge, and he'd make a quick noise at the filler pipe and he could tell roughly how mush gas was in the tank buy the sound that came back.

Very low sound = almost or near empty. Higher sound = more gas left. Worked for him.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wiah we had some rain in our future, so far not even possible until at least Tuesday. I am still wrestiling with a non functioning fuel gauge in the 49. I hate not knowing how much gas is left, so I now fill it every 100 miles, which is about twice a year.


Don, we actually needed some rain after a wet April and a dry start to May. We don't have a rain barrel here yet, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. I want to see the end of the Rangers game (4-1 Rangers). See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and we are all pleased here that the Rangers won 5-1 yesterday. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished SAP with some great rodeo action, ducks on ice and a look at a very cool tree house.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished SAP with some great rodeo action, ducks on ice and a look at a very cool tree house.


Was just on SAP, Don. I am always interested in the last items on the site. Currently looking at more info about the Singer sewing machine. Live and learn ........


----------



## Dr.G.

All too true ........


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny day saw me out in the garden for parts of the day, and then indoors for breaks to go online and grade postings from my two grad courses.


----------



## pm-r

It would sure be nice if they could discover the brainless idiots causing so much waste with their recent acts… 
And some of the best potatoes in the world I understand.

Loblaws issues recall after metal objects found in Atlantic Canada potatoes - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It would sure be nice if they could discover the brainless idiots causing so much waste with their recent acts…
> And some of the best potatoes in the world I understand.
> 
> Loblaws issues recall after metal objects found in Atlantic Canada potatoes - Nova Scotia - CBC News


So very true, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah wants to trade in our Rav4 on a new doxie mobile made by Devaux, a French breeder of dachshunds. This beat out the other four she was considering. I just want to keep the Toyota Rav4


----------



## Dr.G.

Picton Castle returns home after more than 2 years at sea | The Chronicle Herald

Of local interest ........................


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Montrealer sets world record for farthest flight by hoverboard - Montreal - CBC News

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Picton Castle returns home after more than 2 years at sea | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Of local interest ........................



Well not just local interest Marc, but I was surprised to find from your Picton Castle post the other day that she was quite lax in her vessel positions tracking based on AIS data other than she had left Oranjestad, Aruba and was heading for St Georges, Bermuda which was the last report that she was headed for Lunenburg, NS.

But it was interesting to read her ships specs and her flag registry, no doubt some tax or possible insurance relief:

STS PICTON CASTLE AIS Data
Last report: May 05, 2015 15:38 UTC
Ship type:Sailing Vessel
Flag:Flag of Cook Islands Cook Islands
Destination:LUNENBURG,NS
ETA:May 23, 10:02

STS PICTON CASTLE - Sailing Vessel - Details and current position IMO 5375010 MMSI 518000019 | Vessels | VesselFinder

Anyway, it seems she finally found her way home.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well not just local interest Marc, but I was surprised to find from your Picton Castle post the other day that she was quite lax in her vessel positions tracking based on AIS data other than she had left Oranjestad, Aruba and was heading for St Georges, Bermuda which was the last report that she was headed for Lunenburg, NS.
> 
> But it was interesting to read her ships specs and her flag registry, no doubt some tax or possible insurance relief:
> 
> STS PICTON CASTLE AIS Data
> Last report: May 05, 2015 15:38 UTC
> Ship type:Sailing Vessel
> Flag:Flag of Cook Islands Cook Islands
> Destination:LUNENBURG,NS
> ETA:May 23, 10:02
> 
> STS PICTON CASTLE - Sailing Vessel - Details and current position IMO 5375010 MMSI 518000019 | Vessels | VesselFinder
> 
> Anyway, it seems she finally found her way home.


Interesting. Thanks for the info, Patrick.

She is docked to the left of the Bluenose II which is the center of the web cam screen.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but fresh coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are up and about early for a Sunday!

Today on SAP, more great rodeo pics, a video about back yard chickens, a toddler misses a swing at golf in our aily gif and France is forcing supermarkets to stop wasting edible food.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you are up and about early for a Sunday!
> 
> Today on SAP, more great rodeo pics, a video about back yard chickens, a toddler misses a swing at golf in our aily gif and France is forcing supermarkets to stop wasting edible food.


Good weather today, so we want to put in a full day fixing up the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Junco's Pub

Don, a unique addition to SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, read what you wrote in the Weather thread ("... but we need rain badly. Fires are everywhere. Two bush fire calls here yesterday alone.") Are you folks this dry this time of year? Deborah told me stories of the dry conditions in the "Pallisar triangle" area of AB.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, some Butter Toffee would be nice Marc. We can do without the rain here .... Some warm weather would be nice.
Don I love the photos of the rodeo. The Whatzit is easy, we had one at our house ... A jar opener. The only problem with it is if you had a twist of the wrist the thing slipped off the jar.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the info, Patrick.
> 
> She is docked to the left of the Bluenose II which is the center of the web cam screen.
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg



And so far, one can still backup that site about 20±hrs close to the beginning and see the Picton Castle pull in to her berth yesterday.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Junco's Pub
> 
> Don, a unique addition to SAP?


Again, great minds, grabbed that one about 4:00 this morning for SAP.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all, some Butter Toffee would be nice Marc. We can do without the rain here .... Some warm weather would be nice.
> Don I love the photos of the rodeo. The Whatzit is easy, we had one at our house ... A jar opener. The only problem with it is if you had a twist of the wrist the thing slipped off the jar.


Right you are on the Whatzit Rp, did you see the rodeo shots yesterday too? More coming tomorrow as well.


----------



## SINC

Nice morning here so will take a spin in the '49 before it gets too hot. May be my last chance for a while with my second left eye surgery due tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And so far, one can still backup that site about 20±hrs close to the beginning and see the Picton Castle pull in to her berth yesterday.


Sitting pretty today ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice morning here so will take a spin in the '49 before it gets too hot. May be my last chance for a while with my second left eye surgery due tomorrow.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Again, great minds, grabbed that one about 4:00 this morning for SAP.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. I want to go outside and do some stargazing with my telescope. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up with the sunrise. Going to be a great day to work in the garden. Coffee anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Memorial Day in the US. Here is a fitting video clip of a young boy and his understanding of true remembrance. "Lest we forget."

11-Year-Old Boy Held Salute For One Hour. Who Joins Him At 5:02? Beautiful!


----------



## Dr.G.

"The only place where success comes before work is in the dictionary." - Vidal Sassoon


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Mark Twain quote, Don, in today's SAP.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Great Mark Twain quote, Don, in today's SAP.


I just knew you would like that one Marc, but what did you think about the bicycle video? I found it odd that such a minor change could make such a difference.

And more rodeo shots today on SAP for Rp too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just knew you would like that one Marc, but what did you think about the bicycle video? I found it odd that such a minor change could make such a difference.
> 
> And more rodeo shots today on SAP for Rp too.


Don, I saw the bike clip on a psychology web site last week. Still, it is amazing how the slight change throws us all off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. The winds have died down and so it's a good night for stargazing. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I was in bed by 8:00 after undergoing surgery at the Royal Alex hospital in Edmonton yesterday afternoon. The pain of this procedure is much worse than the last time and my left eye is full of stitches that will eventually dissolve. Next appointment with my specialist is not until June 11, so have to live with this until then.

SAP this morning is a single eye effort as it is covered with a shield and although clear, it distorts my vision and makes things difficult. That stays on for a week, so I had better get used to it! 

SAP today is serving up garlic shrimp in our daily gif, a spectacular sunset panorama and the tenants of a typical American strip mall.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I was in bed by 8:00 after undergoing surgery at the Royal Alex hospital in Edmonton yesterday afternoon. The pain of this procedure is much worse than the last time and my left eye is full of stitches that will eventually dissolve. Next appointment with my specialist is not until June 11, so have to live with this until then.
> 
> SAP this morning is a single eye effort as it is covered with a shield and although clear, it distorts my vision and makes things difficult. That stays on for a week, so I had better get used to it!
> 
> SAP today is serving up garlic shrimp in our daily gif, a spectacular sunset panorama and the tenants of a typical American strip mall.


Sorry to hear about your eye pain, Don. Hopefully, the end of your problems are in sight. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee as they browse SAP???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee as they browse SAP???



I'm enjoying mine thanks Marc but haven't got to SAP yet, but thought I'd mention making sure any grumpy bear gets their coffee first before they shred the car/truck seats upholstry etc.
Bear in Fort Smith shreds truck interior, drinks coffee - North - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm enjoying mine thanks Marc but haven't got to SAP yet, but thought I'd mention making sure any grumpy bear gets their coffee first before they shred the car/truck seats upholstry etc.
> Bear in Fort Smith shreds truck interior, drinks coffee - North - CBC News


Grumpy bear indeed, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

New York Rangers fan of 73 years cheers for team at playoff game - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Now this is a true NY Rangers fan .............. and living right here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the NY Rangers win ............. I hope. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now being served ........... and the Rangers won 7-3. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Looks like your team is soing well Marc. A coffee is welcome this morning, thanks. SAP is up for the day with some more rodeo shots, this time by a photographer brand new to SAP. Also a video of some WWII planes flying over Arizona and a man who graduates from college 76 years after enrolling.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Looks like your team is soing well Marc. A coffee is welcome this morning, thanks. SAP is up for the day with some more rodeo shots, this time by a photographer brand new to SAP. Also a video of some WWII planes flying over Arizona and a man who graduates from college 76 years after enrolling.


Yes, one more win in NYC and the Rangers are off to the Stanley Cup finals. We shall see.

Very slow this morning here at the Café Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Very slow this morning here at the Café Chez Marc.


More will be arriving soon!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> More will be arriving soon!


Let's hope so, Don. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now this is a true teacher.

Teacher Sees A Student Crying…Then He Puts a Smile on the Kid's Face


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 28C humidex reading as we near 4PM. Ice tea will be the drink at 4PM ............. unless someone wants to join me with a Moosehead brewski. 

Thoughts of winter help to cool us off today. FYI, Corner Brook is in western NL.

https://www.facebook.com/steve.mugford/videos/10155651892270613/


----------



## SINC

Go ahead and crack another Moosehead Marc, I'm in.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Go ahead and crack another Moosehead Marc, I'm in.


Well, I have had three this afternoon ............ the humidex hit 29C and I got all of my tomato plants either in the ground or in pots.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day. Imagine you are on safari in Africa and a cheetah crawls of the rim of your open roof tour vehicle. Now imagine what would happen if he slipped and fell into the vehicle. See it today in our daiy gif. Aso a video on an idea whose time has come, ambulance drones.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up for the day. Imagine you are on safari in Africa and a cheetah crawls of the rim of your open roof tour vehicle. Now imagine what would happen if he slipped and fell into the vehicle. See it today in our daiy gif. Aso a video on an idea whose time has come, ambulance drones.


Oops!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Boy, business is really slow here in The Shang. Where is everyone??????????????


----------



## SINC

I am around, but busy with so many projects I have had little time to surf lately. That accounts for one of us, but I have not missed a day for a long time.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Boy, business is really slow here in The Shang. Where is everyone??????????????


Busy with more important stuff I guess and I just got back from taking my daughter top and back from the Victoria Jubilee Hospital for some lab tests that required sedation and she wasn't allowed to drive.

Spent the waiting time in between browsing and trying out some new Macs at the nearby Simply Accounting Authorized Apple Store in their new location. Nothing worth buying for me even though everything was much newer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am around, but busy with so many projects I have had little time to surf lately. That accounts for one of us, but I have not missed a day for a long time.


True, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Busy with more important stuff I guess and I just got back from taking my daughter top and back from the Victoria Jubilee Hospital for some lab tests that required sedation and she wasn't allowed to drive.
> 
> Spent the waiting time in between browsing and trying out some new Macs at the nearby Simply Accounting Authorized Apple Store in their new location. Nothing worth buying for me even though everything was much newer.


Evening, Patrick. Guess we are all busy these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Boy, business is really slow here in The Shang. Where is everyone??????????????


Guilty as charged. Very busy at the office, which translates into very busy at home, since separation of work/personal doesn't really exist in academia...

Given what's on my plate this evening, I imagine I'll be putting the coffee on tomorrow morning, without having slept a wink...


----------



## SINC

Beat ya to it Mark, the coffee is on and hot. Still working with one good eye for another five days or so. Thus it takes me a good while longer than normal to get SAP organized each day. I was having trouble with the images loading today. Anyone else not seeing all the images today?

Our video is fitting for many of us in the Shang, a gif of a surprise for a big guy a close up of a peeking mink and a super sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Guilty as charged. Very busy at the office, which translates into very busy at home, since separation of work/personal doesn't really exist in academia...
> 
> Given what's on my plate this evening, I imagine I'll be putting the coffee on tomorrow morning, without having slept a wink...


Morning, Mark. Coffee is appreciated. What time zone are you on in Mexico?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Beat ya to it Mark, the coffee is on and hot. Still working with one good eye for another five days or so. Thus it takes me a good while longer than normal to get SAP organized each day. I was having trouble with the images loading today. Anyone else not seeing all the images today?
> 
> Our video is fitting for many of us in the Shang, a gif of a surprise for a big guy a close up of a peeking mink and a super sunset.


More coffee?????? Great. Thanks, Don.

I know what you are going through somewhat re the eye. When I had my detached retina surgery I was going with one eye for two weeks and could not look up. Hang in there mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

REVIEW: It' Dog brings gourmet hot dogs to Edmonton - Edmonton - CBC News

This looks good. Maybe we could serve these to attract more customers to the Café Chez Marc?


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mark. Coffee is appreciated. What time zone are you on in Mexico?


Central Standard


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Beat ya to it Mark, the coffee is on and hot.


Man, I just can't do the all-nighters anymore. Age catching up with me. 

So this morning is a scramble....aaaggghhh!!!!!

Have a fabulous day, everyone!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> REVIEW: It' Dog brings gourmet hot dogs to Edmonton - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> This looks good. Maybe we could serve these to attract more customers to the Café Chez Marc?



It looks like they're doing them up like the japadog outlets and there are several in Vancouver now it seems and quite a varied menu, if you like things hotdog style, and I must admit they make a nice meal sometimes!!! 
JAPADOG - Menu


----------



## SINC

I love a good hot dog, but to take it to the extremes they sometimes do is overkill. I love two kinds of dogs, my favourite being one in a fresh bun, never steamed. (Steamed buns turn into a doughball in the mouth.) The boiled, not grilled wiener has to be pork, not beef, add some chopped sweet onion, slather it in green relish and add a single thin line of yellow mustard. Second favourite is to add to that a spoonful of canned baked beans when really hungry. That's all I need.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> I love a good hot dog, but to take it to the extremes they sometimes do is overkill. I love two kinds of dogs, my favourite being one in a fresh bun, never steamed. (Steamed buns turn into a doughball in the mouth.) The boiled, not grilled wiener has to be pork, not beef, add some chopped sweet onion, slather it in green relish and add a single thin line of yellow mustard. Second favourite is to add to that a spoonful of canned baked beans when really hungry. That's all I need.


You guys are killing me. I'd give anything to be at my family cottage back in Nova Scotia, barbeque blazing, hamburgers, hot dogs, salmon on the grill... 

Sigh...........


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Central Standard


Interesting. So we are only two time zones apart. Cool ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Man, I just can't do the all-nighters anymore. Age catching up with me.
> 
> So this morning is a scramble....aaaggghhh!!!!!
> 
> Have a fabulous day, everyone!


Good luck, mi amigo. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like they're doing them up like the japadog outlets and there are several in Vancouver now it seems and quite a varied menu, if you like things hotdog style, and I must admit they make a nice meal sometimes!!!
> JAPADOG - Menu


Well, we shall do them better and far cheaper in the Café Chez Marc. Let's see if that brings back the customers. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I love a good hot dog, but to take it to the extremes they sometimes do is overkill. I love two kinds of dogs, my favourite being one in a fresh bun, never steamed. (Steamed buns turn into a doughball in the mouth.) The boiled, not grilled wiener has to be pork, not beef, add some chopped sweet onion, slather it in green relish and add a single thin line of yellow mustard. Second favourite is to add to that a spoonful of canned baked beans when really hungry. That's all I need.


Sounds like a fine dog, Don .......................


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> You guys are killing me. I'd give anything to be at my family cottage back in Nova Scotia, barbeque blazing, hamburgers, hot dogs, salmon on the grill...
> 
> Sigh...........


21C with a 24C humidex reading, a bit of an ocean breeze and lots of sunshine as we approach 4PM here in Lunenburg, NS. Not sure where your family cottage is located, Mark, but it is certainly BBQ weather here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Pray for the Rangers, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, am fresh this morning after a solid eight hour sleep. SAP is a busy place these days with so much material coming my way, it is hard to keep up with it all. Today some incredible insect shots, a video of dogs having fun drinking from the garden hose and a duck feeding fish.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure where your family cottage is located, Mark, but it is certainly BBQ weather here.


If you ever plan to be up in Cumberland County, let me know. I'll direct you to our place on a lake... you can fish for your supper, barbeque to your heart's delight, sit by a roaring bonfire and retire to the cabin after watching the milky way soar overhead into the wee hours.

/nostalgia/


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> If you ever plan to be up in Cumberland County, let me know. I'll direct you to our place on a lake... you can fish for your supper, barbeque to your heart's delight, sit by a roaring bonfire and retire to the cabin after watching the milky way soar overhead into the wee hours.
> 
> /nostalgia/


Deborah and I shall be celebrating our 20th anniversary by going on a journey around NS. I shall let you know where we are when I find out were we are going.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sure does sound good. A very busy SAP today as folks continue to rail against our council. More great rodeo shots, a video of a giant whirlpool, a football catch and flip, a black bra yarn and three coconut drinks to try this summer.


----------



## SINC

Good grief, I forgot to mention the Sunday Whatzit? is there as well!


----------



## SINC

Well, I am off to a car show with the '49 for the day in the downtown core here in St. Albert. I hope to get lots of pics for tomorrow's SAP. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I am off to a car show with the '49 for the day in the downtown core here in St. Albert. I hope to get lots of pics for tomorrow's SAP. Later . . .


Cool. Wear your pink Barney outfit and you will be the King of the Show.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Good grief, I forgot to mention the Sunday Whatzit? is there as well!



That Whatzit? sure looks like an old brass adjustable photography or map loupe magnifier, and I'd sure like to know where the large black plastic one I had disappeared to, and even the various magnifier x power black plastic jeweller's eye loupes for that matter.

Odd how some things just seem to vanish when one does a move to a new house/home.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, I am off to a car show with the '49 for the day in the downtown core here in St. Albert. I hope to get lots of pics for tomorrow's SAP. Later . . .




I'd sure be taking in that car show if I was there, so take lots of photos for those of us who'll miss it.

I wonder if they'll have some of those nice Alberta hot dogs and beer at the show we all like so much???


----------



## Dr.G.

The Path Under My Feet
=================================
The road ahead is twisted and curved.
I cannot see around the corners.


But I can see the path here under my feet.

It is here that I can make a difference.

It is now that I can touch the lives of those I meet in such a way

...that nothing but kind words can be spoken of me.

~Bob Perks~


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, after a long day at the car show yesterday, I slept for 10 hours last night.

Today on SAP, a sports collection goes on the block, more great rodeo pics, and a story about fly swatters from Nova Scotia that Mark alerted us too.

Now to get to work on tomorrow as I have 103 pics to process and resize from that car show yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an eclectic SAP today. Loved the fly swatter stories.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. SAP is up for the day with one of your favourite type of videos, the JFL gang. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. SAP is up for the day with one of your favourite type of videos, the JFL gang. Enjoy.


Afternoon, Don. Saw that JFL clip on TV. Still funny, however. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, went to bed at 7:00 as I was beat. awoke at 1:00 and got up to get SAP online. It has been uploading now for seven minutes and will likely take a couple more to complete. That is due to a huge gif of a guy showing his skills with a hockey stick and puck. Also today a look at mainlander Americans trying Hawaiian food for the first time and a very impressive sunrise I shot yesterday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freshly brewed coffee is ready whenever you all are up and about to face the first OtHD of June. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early this morning. Going to take my son back to the Halifax Airport for a return flight back to St. John's. He has been with us here in Lunenburg for the past week. Strange not to see him more than a few times each year now. Still, it is too early for breakfast, but the coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Safe trip to the airport and back. As I recall, that is about an hour each way, is it?

Today on SAP, some busy beavers, a guy tricks his dog and '10 Myths About Sex That Are Absolutely Not True'.

Got to thinking this morning that it has been quite a while since we have heard from John. I hope all is well with him and Jean.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Safe trip to the airport and back. As I recall, that is about an hour each way, is it?
> 
> Today on SAP, some busy beavers, a guy tricks his dog and '10 Myths About Sex That Are Absolutely Not True'.
> 
> Got to thinking this morning that it has been quite a while since we have heard from John. I hope all is well with him and Jean.


Morning, Don. Deborah took Stephen off to the airport while I stayed behind with the doxies.

I was just thinking of John and Jean the other day. I guess they are in Dalton, GA by now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Natural Born Citizens =      

Amazing, Don.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Deborah took Stephen off to the airport while I stayed behind with the doxies.
> 
> I was just thinking of John and Jean the other day. I guess they are in Dalton, GA by now.


Marc, aren't you thinking of Rp and Tova from Windsor, not John and Jean from Vancouver?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, aren't you thinking of Rp and Tova from Windsor, not John and Jean from Vancouver?


Oops!!!! :yikes: Very true, Don. Thanks for the correction. Still, I wonder how Rp, Tovah and Maybelle are doing in Dalton, GA, and how John and Jean are doing in Lotusland.

Luckily you are I still come to The Shang each day to keep it from becoming a ghosttown. Still, it is nearly summer and many are busy on a daily basis. Such is Life.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

It seems the last time johnp posted here at the shang was almost a month ago now, Apr 9th, 2015, 12:35 PM:
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-10081.html#post1938410

Strange, the abrupt halt and I hope all are well.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> It seems the last time johnp posted here at the shang was almost a month ago now, Apr 9th, 2015, 12:35 PM:
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-10081.html#post1938410
> 
> Strange, the abrupt halt and I hope all are well.


Yes, me too Patrick.


----------



## johnp

Ouch!! Thanks for the concern, and a big "Hi' to everyone!!!!! 
Yes, it's been a while -- some "thought gathering" and all -- but we're both 'ok', and have been doing what we can to enjoy "life between medical appointments"!!! 
Looking forward to our next "get out of here" sojourns -- soon to come!!
In the meantime, seems there's some 'real' summer weather coming our way for the weekend - good stuff, but for us, better appreciated when we're out of this apartment!! 
Cheers!!!!


----------



## SINC

Well, that is a relief John, I am glad to hear all is well with you two. Thanks for easing our concerns.


----------



## pm-r

+1


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems the last time johnp posted here at the shang was almost a month ago now, Apr 9th, 2015, 12:35 PM:
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-10081.html#post1938410
> 
> Strange, the abrupt halt and I hope all are well.


This is the time of year that it is really nice, weather wise, in north Georgia.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Ouch!! Thanks for the concern, and a big "Hi' to everyone!!!!!
> Yes, it's been a while -- some "thought gathering" and all -- but we're both 'ok', and have been doing what we can to enjoy "life between medical appointments"!!!
> Looking forward to our next "get out of here" sojourns -- soon to come!!
> In the meantime, seems there's some 'real' summer weather coming our way for the weekend - good stuff, but for us, better appreciated when we're out of this apartment!!
> Cheers!!!!


The prodigal son has returned .................... go get the fattest doxie for a feast.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> well, that is a relief john, i am glad to hear all is well with you two. Thanks for easing our concerns.





pm-r said:


> +1


+2


----------



## SINC

I shot a few pics today of Ann's green thumb efforts in the rear courtyard and yard outside. That green thumb of hers is still working just fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Ann is really into container gardening. Deborah has a few pots with annuals this year, but with so much more space here in Lunenburg, she has me digging numerous holes for annuals and perennial plants all over the property. Luckily, I have loads of space for my tomato plants, peas, herbs and beans, so I don't mind her taking so much space for her plants. Tell Ann "kudos" from me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all for a fine TGIF breakfast if anyone shows up early enough. If not, we can make it a brunch or even a lunch. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Ann is really into container gardening. Deborah has a few pots with annuals this year, but with so much more space here in Lunenburg, she has me digging numerous holes for annuals and perennial plants all over the property. Luckily, I have loads of space for my tomato plants, peas, herbs and beans, so I don't mind her taking so much space for her plants. Tell Ann "kudos" from me.


Well Marc, when one has a yard infested with slugs, one has to keep things out of their reach.


----------



## pm-r

It looks like you have your share of lawn leather jackets and/or Chinch bugs to contend with as well.

And BTW, you seem to have the same twin wooden chair seat set we do, but yours is looking in better shape.

And those Adirondack Chairs (folding) sure look the same as the folding ones we got from Costco a few years ago, but I'm trying to figure out some sort of blocking arrangement as the back slope too far back for normal sitting.

My wife is also the "green thumber" but frustrated trying to keep ahead of the *&^$& deer!!

My job is to finish repairing and modifying our micro watering system that got neglected the last two years thanks to my hospital visits. 

Anyway, your place is looking very nice and ready for you to enjoy. BBQ and beers with some good company comes to mind.


----------



## SINC

If you refer to those patches in the lawn, Patrick, that is dog pee over the winter. Kills the grass and I reseed it, but have not done it yet this year.


----------



## pm-r

I wondered about the dog possibly being responsible. But not the best soil conditions for new grass seed either.

Maybe make a small sandbox for the dog to play in etc…???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, when one has a yard infested with slugs, one has to keep things out of their reach.


We used to have lots of slugs and snails in St. John's, but I have not seen one here yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like you have your share of lawn leather jackets and/or Chinch bugs to contend with as well.
> 
> And BTW, you seem to have the same twin wooden chair seat set we do, but yours is looking in better shape.
> 
> And those Adirondack Chairs (folding) sure look the same as the folding ones we got from Costco a few years ago, but I'm trying to figure out some sort of blocking arrangement as the back slope too far back for normal sitting.
> 
> My wife is also the "green thumber" but frustrated trying to keep ahead of the *&^$& deer!!
> 
> My job is to finish repairing and modifying our micro watering system that got neglected the last two years thanks to my hospital visits.
> 
> Anyway, your place is looking very nice and ready for you to enjoy. BBQ and beers with some good company comes to mind.


Patrick, I have been watching for deer since the snow melted away, but none to be seen yet. They were here over the winter since they were hungry.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you refer to those patches in the lawn, Patrick, that is dog pee over the winter. Kills the grass and I reseed it, but have not done it yet this year.


Same here, Don. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful moon is in the southern sky as the sun is slowly starting to rise in the east. A nice light show this morning. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Found something you might be able to use:


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP, Chopsticks on a floor piano!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Found something you might be able to use:



:clap: :lmao:  

And almost letter perfect as well and as requested!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Found something you might be able to use:


A few people have already sent this to me, Don. Still, thanks for the thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap: :lmao:  :d
> 
> and almost letter perfect as well and as requested!!


:d


----------



## pm-r

I see the *Picton Castle* is no longer at her berth in Lunenburg when I look:
Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

It seems she's off for another cruise already…
"_Latest Captain's Log

Day’s Run – June 3, 2015
Goodbye hot showers and hello adventure. Today at about 1400, we said adieu to the beautiful town of Lunenburg NS and set sail for Cape Charles Virginia. The rain has held off and though the temperature isrefreshing, ...
June 04, 2015_

_Day’s Run – June 4, 2015
The name of the game today is to try to get every ounce of wind caught in the sails that we possible can. Both watches have spent a good chunk of their day setting sails and/or bracing yards to catch the lightest of w...
June 05, 2015_"
The Real Tall-Ship Learning Adventure

But ol' Bluenose II seems to be keeping her berth company and attempting at balancing the budget I guess.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> We used to have lots of slugs and snails in St. John's, but I have not seen one here yet.


I've not seen a land snail here in several years. And it's not for not looking - I like those guys - and I'm always looking when out on my eary-morning walks. I used to see them on the property where I used to live near here, but certainly not in the last few years. Suspect pesticides, and such really did a thing on them there. 
I used to collect and keep some in a terrarium as a kid (back during my 'budding' biologist days!!). 
Have much-enjoyed the snail pictures Don has captured and posted on SAP!! :clap:


----------



## johnp

Jean and I have been considering getting a small bird, for a pet, and something to add a touch of cheer to the apartment. 

Over the years, mostly when I lived back in Atlantic Canada, I've had budgies, finches, a canary, and a cockatiel, but nothing recently. 

But will admit, we've been reluctant in really doing this. "Bird in a cage = poor thing", sort of thinking going on in our heads. But we also know that when well-cared for, with lots of attention, a single bird can do well, and be quite a delight.

Any recommendations for 'the' best kind of bird for us? 

Don ... that owl featured on SAP today would sure make a statement, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I see the *Picton Castle* is no longer at her berth in Lunenburg when I look:
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
> 
> It seems she's off for another cruise already…
> "_Latest Captain's Log
> 
> Day’s Run – June 3, 2015
> Goodbye hot showers and hello adventure. Today at about 1400, we said adieu to the beautiful town of Lunenburg NS and set sail for Cape Charles Virginia. The rain has held off and though the temperature isrefreshing, ...
> June 04, 2015_
> 
> _Day’s Run – June 4, 2015
> The name of the game today is to try to get every ounce of wind caught in the sails that we possible can. Both watches have spent a good chunk of their day setting sails and/or bracing yards to catch the lightest of w...
> June 05, 2015_"
> The Real Tall-Ship Learning Adventure
> 
> But ol' Bluenose II seems to be keeping her berth company and attempting at balancing the budget I guess.


Yes, Patrick, she is gone from Lunenburg. Bon voyage ............


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Jean and I have been considering getting a small bird, for a pet, and something to add a touch of cheer to the apartment.
> 
> Over the years, mostly when I lived back in Atlantic Canada, I've had budgies, finches, a canary, and a cockatiel, but nothing recently.
> 
> But will admit, we've been reluctant in really doing this. "Bird in a cage = poor thing", sort of thinking going on in our heads. But we also know that when well-cared for, with lots of attention, a single bird can do well, and be quite a delight.
> 
> Any recommendations for 'the' best kind of bird for us?
> 
> Don ... that owl featured on SAP today would sure make a statement, eh!!


Evening, John. I am not much of a bird person, so I can't be of much help for the two of you and your decision.

How is Life treating you and Jean these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to show Clover at a local dog show here in Lunenburg tomorrow and Sunday. See you all then and there. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> Jean and I have been considering getting a small bird, for a pet, and something to add a touch of cheer to the apartment.
> 
> Over the years, mostly when I lived back in Atlantic Canada, I've had budgies, finches, a canary, and a cockatiel, but nothing recently.
> 
> But will admit, we've been reluctant in really doing this. "Bird in a cage = poor thing", sort of thinking going on in our heads. But we also know that when well-cared for, with lots of attention, a single bird can do well, and be quite a delight.
> 
> Any recommendations for 'the' best kind of bird for us?
> 
> Don ... that owl featured on SAP today would sure make a statement, eh!!


Hi John, 

As a former pet store employee and bird owner, I would highly recommend a budgerigar. They aren't as noisy as some birds and really have entertaining personalities. The males (with the blue nose band) are bold and chatty, some can actually learn to mimic. The females (with neutral or beak colored nose bands) aren't as bold or chatty (but they're good at scolding), however, they have their own charm because they will play more with toys they are given and sometimes will be more interactive with their humans. Of course the color choices are fantastic, but as far as hardiness, the simple green or blue ones seem to be the best. The "fancy" ones can also cost more, which isn't always worth it, because they are usually sold when they are only months old, and while their initial juvenile plumage may be quite spectacular, sometimes they lose that in the first molt.


----------



## SINC

I recall as a child that my parents had a Java Finch after a number of budgies. They never seemed to live very long back then though. Either that or my memory of the 50s is fading a wee bit.

SAP is up for the day with rodeo action from Stony Plain, AB. by Al Popil an much more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I am always amazed with the rodeo action shots by Al Popil on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> As a former pet store employee and bird owner, I would highly recommend a budgerigar. They aren't as noisy as some birds and really have entertaining personalities. The males (with the blue nose band) are bold and chatty, some can actually learn to mimic. The females (with neutral or beak colored nose bands) aren't as bold or chatty (but they're good at scolding), however, they have their own charm because they will play more with toys they are given and sometimes will be more interactive with their humans. Of course the color choices are fantastic, but as far as hardiness, the simple green or blue ones seem to be the best. The "fancy" ones can also cost more, which isn't always worth it, because they are usually sold when they are only months old, and while their initial juvenile plumage may be quite spectacular, sometimes they lose that in the first molt.


Thanks Kim ... good suggestion and advice. Have the cage, now it's just whether to get the bird or not. If so, it will be sometime after our summer travels. A simple, green, male, budgie would be a perfect 'starter'.
Hope all's well out your way!!
John


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .......... Going to show Clover at a local dog show here in Lunenburg tomorrow and Sunday. See you all then and there. Paix, mes amis.


Good luck to you and Clover Marc!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good luck to you and Clover Marc!!


Thanks, John, but this morning's show was a bust. I am hobbled with problems with my Achilles tendon from either inflammation (tendonitis) or a degenerating tendon (tendinosis). The doctor is not sure which. Still, I limped around the ring and held up Clover's natural trot. Deborah has replaced me, at my request, with a junior handler. This junior gets experience and I get to rest and ice my ankle.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, John, but this morning's show was a bust. I am hobbled with problems with my Achilles tendon from either inflammation (tendonitis) or a degenerating tendon (tendinosis). The doctor is not sure which. Still, I limped around the ring and held up Clover's natural trot. Deborah has replaced me, at my request, with a junior handler. This junior gets experience and I get to rest and ice my ankle.


Sounds like the best thing to do Marc ... rest and get some relief. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like the best thing to do Marc ... rest and get some relief. Hope it works for you.


Thanks, John. Might try this as well.

Achilles Tendonitis | KT TAPE


----------



## SINC

Yikes, that does look like it could be sore Marc, I hope it heals quickly. Or is that heels?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, John. Might try this as well.
> 
> Achilles Tendonitis | KT TAPE


Interesting ... looks like it's worth trying.


----------



## pm-r

It sounds like it may be more sensible and cheaper to just give up active dog showing and just sit back and relax and enjoy and let the younger generation take over to actual showing.  

Besides, a nice young attractive female handler is going to be much easier on one's eyes, and make the dog look better at the same time.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> ...... a nice young attractive female handler is going to be much easier on one's eyes, and make the dog look better at the same time.


Can't say I disagree Patrick .. but you bad!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, that does look like it could be sore Marc, I hope it heals quickly. Or is that heels?


Thanks, Don. My old physiotherapist back in St. John's told me via email that it might take months to heal. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Interesting ... looks like it's worth trying.


John, at this point, I shall try just about anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sounds like it may be more sensible and cheaper to just give up active dog showing and just sit back and relax and enjoy and let the younger generation take over to actual showing.
> 
> Besides, a nice young attractive female handler is going to be much easier on one's eyes, and make the dog look better at the same time.


Agreed. Good point, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Can't say I disagree Patrick .. but you bad!!


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I just emailed you four Whatzit pics for SAP if they are suitable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin now. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I just emailed you four Whatzit pics for SAP if they are suitable.


Thanks Marc, will take a look in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, will take a look in the morning.


Don, I think that you shall like them. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for getting the coffee brewing this morning. More great rodeo shots today from Al Popil. You will marvel how high one rider gets tossed in the saddle bronc event.

Also our video looks at buying groceries in Bethel, Alaska.

Now it is off to work for me to get tomorrow done and then a peek at those whatzit pics from Marc.


----------



## SINC

Wow Marc, those were hard items to guess. Got them all wrong for sure, but sent you the guesses anyway. 

Today's whatzit? is way too easy.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> .... Today's whatzit? is way too easy.


Could be ... but after seeing a response on your site .. I'll pass. 
Wonder what Patrick thinks?


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Could be ... but after seeing a response on your site .. I'll pass.
> Wonder what Patrick thinks?



Yeah Jonh, those salt and pepper suggestions at SAP were good for the most obvious, but I guess they just didn't notice that they were just mini marshmallows and flaked chocolate bits in reality!!


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Yeah Jonh, those salt and pepper suggestions at SAP were good for the most obvious, but I guess they just didn't notice that they were just mini marshmallows and flaked chocolate bits in reality!!


... with you, that's what I thought, but didn't have the 'nerve' to post!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you liked the four Whatzit pics I sent to you, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> ... with you, that's what I thought, but didn't have the 'nerve' to post!!



I didn't notice any of Marc's suggested post but maybe I missed it, or maybe he's waiting for one of the Whatzit?'s he submitted to Don to get posted so as to submit a solution…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I didn't notice any of Marc's suggested post but maybe I missed it, or maybe he's waiting for one of the Whatzit?'s he submitted to Don to get posted so as to submit a solution…???


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready for the early morning risers. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

And she's off! Rower sets out to become first woman to cross Pacific

Now this takes courage.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Glad you liked the four Whatzit pics I sent to you, Don.


Mqrc, I am going to forward these pics to our whatzit guy Bixman for his files. He volunteered to do whatzit and I do not wish to interfere with his method and schedule as volunteers are hard to find and I have no wish to offend him by using them directly. I am sure he will appreciate them.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and thank for the coffee Marc, just got SAP online with the last of the great rodeo pics from Stony Plain, watch a dog climb a vertical 20 foot wall in our daily gif and 'Nine Important Facts To Remember As We Grow Older'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mqrc, I am going to forward these pics to our whatzit guy Bixman for his files. He volunteered to do whatzit and I do not wish to interfere with his method and schedule as volunteers are hard to find and I have no wish to offend him by using them directly. I am sure he will appreciate them.


OK, no problem. I shall send my regular finder's fee bill to him ............... so you save $1000 a picture. Lucky you. :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and thank for the coffee Marc, just got SAP online with the last of the great rodeo pics from Stony Plain, watch a dog climb a vertical 20 foot wall in our daily gif and 'Nine Important Facts To Remember As We Grow Older'.


Coffee coming right up, Don. Yes, death is the #1 killer of all people on Earth. Of course, doxie attacks are the #13th cause ............. at least in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Inflation is when you pay fifteen dollars for the ten-dollar haircut you used to get for five dollars when you had hair." - Sam Ewing


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/364076033786842/videos/373421192852326/

The new iPhone with sir ................. not siri.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. I have an early and long day tomorrow. See you all when the sun shines. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Might have some news and a few pictures of a new arrival later today. Hold the SAP presses for an important announcement from Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Might have some news and a few pictures of a new arrival later today. Hold the SAP presses for an important announcement from Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


Good morning Marc, consider it done.

Today on SAP (so far)  a skateboarder jumps a cop car, a man wants to know where he is and chopsticks on two cell phones.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning Marc, consider it done.
> 
> Today on SAP (so far)  a skateboarder jumps a cop car, a man wants to know where he is and chopsticks on two cell phones.


Very wise, Don. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II raises a sail as captain gradually brings vessel back into service - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Finally ......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Introducing the newest member of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies ............... Chip. He flew in from Regina this morning. He was the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada up until a couple of months ago. He has not been in a show since early-April, so he is now #2. Deborah wants to breed him someday to Clover. Chip is the son of Gus, who is also here with us.

Gus is the darker doxie on the chair.


So, drinks are on me at the Hair of the Doxie Pub. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bluenose II raises a sail as captain gradually brings vessel back into service - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Finally ......................




I understand they need to keep one end of a long line attached to her berth place whenever she leaves it in order to get back home in case of any troubles.

PS: What's involved to get "fully qualified", which implies she's only "partly qualified" now, and is there any difference between any "qualified" status and "nuts"???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I understand they need to keep one end of a long line attached to her berth place whenever she leaves it in order to get back home in case of any troubles.
> 
> PS: What's involved to get "fully qualified", which implies she's only "partly qualified" now, and is there any difference between any "qualified" status and "nuts"???


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Chip outside .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. I am tired from the early morning pickup at the airport of Mr. Chip. See you all for some OtHD coffee tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, an OtHD coffee would be just fine, thanks. I have to get SAP for tomorrow done, back up all my files, then erase my hard drive and return this MBP to the Apple store this morning at 10:00. They are replacing it with a brand new one under Applecare.

Today on SAP some great sunset shots, a musical video and a look at a cute rabbit with pigtails.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Speaking of cute ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

A university professor started off his lecture by holding up a $20 bill. In the room of 200, he asked, “Who would like this $20 bill?”

Hands started going up. He said, “I am going to give this $20 bill to one of you - but first, let me do this.”

He proceeded to crumple the 20 dollar note up. He then asked “who still wants it”?” Still the hands were up in the air.

“Well, “he replied, “what if I do this?” He dropped it on the ground and started to grind it into the floor with his shoe. He picked it up, now crumpled and dirty. “Now, who still wants it?”

Still the hands went in the air. 

“My friends, you have all learned a very valuable lesson. No matter what I did to the money, you still wanted it because it did not decrease in value. It was still worth $20.

Many times in our lives, we are dropped, crumpled, and ground into the dirt by the decisions we make and the circumstances that come our way. We feel as though we are worthless; but no matter what happened or what will happen, you will never lose your value. Dirty or clean, crumpled or finely creased, you are still priceless to those who love you. The worth of your lives come not in what we do or who we know, but by… WHO WE ARE!”


----------



## pm-r

+1.

So true, and thanks.


----------



## pm-r

We just got a picture and a note from our son's in-laws who are visiting someplace back in NS that I think Marc just might recognize.  They sent others from their various B&Bs and some nice lobster meals, one at the Grand Banker that might be recognized as familiar as well… 

"_Today's post is brought to you by a crooked photo of Lunenburg in the mist. Today's temperature: 11._"


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1.
> 
> So true, and thanks.


Amen, Brother Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We just got a picture and a note from our son's in-laws who are visiting someplace back in NS that I think Marc just might recognize.  They sent others from their various B&Bs and some nice lobster meals, one at the Grand Banker that might be recognized as familiar as well…
> 
> "_Today's post is brought to you by a crooked photo of Lunenburg in the mist. Today's temperature: 11._"


Well, it is up to 17C and sunny at 6PM, Patrick. 

That red building complex is the Fisheries Museum of the Atlantic. We live about 1km from there (to the left).


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, it is up to 17C and sunny at 6PM, Patrick.
> 
> That red building complex is the Fisheries Museum of the Atlantic. We live about 1km from there (to the left).



Marc, 
In the photo I attached, I was surprised to see how narrow the harbour seems from the bush in the foreground to the buildings on the far shore, or is that from the camera's view or real??


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc,
> In the photo I attached, I was surprised to see how narrow the harbour seems from the bush in the foreground to the buildings on the far shore, or is that from the camera's view or real??


Lunenburg Harbour Port Information & Tall Ships - Town of Lunenburg

This is the inner harbor, Patrick. There are others outside of the main Lunenburg harbor.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks Marc, that gives a much better idea of the layout and the place than what googlemaps shows.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, that gives a much better idea of the layout and the place than what googlemaps shows.


It's a sheltered harbor and is bigger than I expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. With nice temps and clear skies, it is perfect to go outside with my telescope. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A great morning is brewing here in Lunenburg ...................... as is the coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, got SAP online with the new MBP but am having trouble getting used to the new trackpad. No more distinctive 'click' when you click on anything is quite a difference.

Today on SAP a family of geese, a bike to bike transfer in the daily gif and a GoPro look at falling from space in real time in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, got SAP online with the new MBP but am having trouble getting used to the new trackpad. No more distinctive 'click' when you click on anything is quite a difference.
> 
> Today on SAP a family of geese, a bike to bike transfer in the daily gif and a GoPro look at falling from space in real time in our video.


An eclectic array of items on SAP today, Don. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, got SAP online with the new MBP but am having trouble getting used to the new trackpad. No more distinctive 'click' when you click on anything is quite a difference.
> … ...



I don't know if it was due to your new MBPro or not, but the BBC News Feed: in today's SAP loaded with the text there already rather than me having to reload the page several times when it was just an empty yellow strip.

I'll read it all later on, but it was a nice loading experience compared to what it has been doing for the last while.

Enjoy your new MBPro. It should have all the latest generation of parts so let's hope it works as expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Deborah and I have been invited over to a friend's house so who knows when we will return. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hope you didn't eat or drink too much last night Marc. Awoke at midnight with a bad cramp and it took a while to work it out and by then was fully awake. Decided to get SAP online before trying to go back to sleep.

Today a baby grasshopper offers a high five in our daily gif, a look at last night's rainfall and a big marble run machine in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, hope you didn't eat or drink too much last night Marc. Awoke at midnight with a bad cramp and it took a while to work it out and by then was fully awake. Decided to get SAP online before trying to go back to sleep.
> 
> Today a baby grasshopper offers a high five in our daily gif, a look at last night's rainfall and a big marble run machine in our video.


Morning, Don. No, I don't drink much these days. As for eating ............. well .......... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to hear you are looking after yourself. 

I made what I thought would be my last visit to the eye specialist yesterday, 17 days after the last surgery, but alas it was not to be. She was not happy with the way the eye is healing and one stitch had popped out, leaving the eye not as fully 'closed' as she would have liked. I felt the stitch let go about a week back and could feel the end of it sticking out, but thought it was part of the dissolving process. While she feels it will not do any real harm, she wants to be sure. Since it has not yet fully healed and she thinks that might take another two or three weeks, she want me to come back for a final exam in August before she 'releases' me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad to hear you are looking after yourself.
> 
> I made what I thought would be my last visit to the eye specialist yesterday, 17 days after the last surgery, but alas it was not to be. She was not happy with the way the eye is healing and one stitch had popped out, leaving the eye not as fully 'closed' as she would have liked. I felt the stitch let go about a week back and could feel the end of it sticking out, but thought it was part of the dissolving process. While she feels it will not do any real harm, she wants to be sure. Since it has not yet fully healed and she thinks that might take another two or three weeks, she want me to come back for a final exam in August before she 'releases' me.


Sorry to hear of this setback, Don. Having gone through three eye surgeries myself, I know how stressful this can be for you. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Come one and come all to the Eastern Canadian Weinerpawlooza. This Sunday there will be a gathering of the "doxie clan" of Eastern Canada. All four Atlantic Provinces will be represented, with doxies as far away as Montreal's eastern townships coming to join in this festival. It is estimated that there will be just over 500 doxies of all kinds gathering in a big field just outside of Dartmouth, NS. Deborah will be taking two of our doxies, Chip and Clover, to represent Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from dinner out at a new restaurant here in Lunenburg, and a fine piano concert. Still, time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a rainy Alberta for which we are grateful. Today on SAP a look at a baby grasshopper on a dandelion, the great Les Paul on his guitar on the Merv Griffith show back in 1966 and Tiger Cubs Lost Mother, Adopted By A Loving Chimp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don, from a rainy Lunenburg. Got up early to take the doxies outside before the heavy rain comes later this morning, since we all know how doxies like the rain.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, not a drop has fallen dispite all the postive signs and the forecast by EC. I suspect they are either teasing us, or wrong again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, not a drop has fallen dispite all the postive signs and the forecast by EC. I suspect they are either teasing us, or wrong again.


Sorry to hear this, Don. From what you have told us, you folks need the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

DEMONT: The miracle of historic Lunenburg church | The Chronicle Herald

Of interest to any church goers out there in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saturday, June 13, 2015, 4:21 PM -	"Edmonton farmers face a big challenge this year. The city is amidst the driest spring it's seen in 50 years, leaving local farmers concerned about a possible drought. 

Aside from a recent rainstorm on June 11, Edmonton saw only 20 mm of precipitation since April 1. According to the Edmonton Journal, the Edmonton International Airport weather station usually records levels of precipitation between 90 to 95 mm, proving this year to be an incredible loss."

Don, the Weather Network is highlighting your area for the lack of rain in the past month or so.


----------



## SINC

Yes, Marc, that is what I have been saying all along. Driest I have ever seen it in 30 years. And we get just a few drops of rain, then it quits.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, Marc, that is what I have been saying all along. Driest I have ever seen it in 30 years. And we get just a few drops of rain, then it quits.


We had the driest May in a decade, but with lots of snow this winter, there is plenty of water for drinking and watering plants, etc. No restrictions like we have each year in St. John's. Bonne chance on getting a good soaking week of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is dark enough now to take my telescope out on our back deck, with 20C temps, no wind and clear skies. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is ready for any early risers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Slept a wee bit late, but SAP is now up with a fantastic look at the animatronic horse Joey, used in the movie War Horse in our daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Slept a wee bit late, but SAP is now up with a fantastic look at the animatronic horse Joey, used in the movie War Horse in our daily gif.


Morning, Don. Seems like I know the answer to The Sunday Whatzit? 

Loved the movie "War Horse", but did not know that some scenes used an animatronic horse. Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

An Incredible, Unexplainable Event Was Filmed

And I thought that the gathering of up to 500 doxies in a park in Dartmouth was an amazing event.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lion Laugh Hahahaha

I’ll bet this one makes you at least smile to start your day.


It did. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Lion Laugh Hahahaha
> 
> I’ll bet this one makes you at least smile to start your day.
> 
> 
> It did. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap:


I did the same when I found it and heard Ann laughing out loud at it this morning as well.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Seems like I know the answer to The Sunday Whatzit?
> … … ...



Let's see if it's the same answer as Mine Marc, and I'm gonna say a close up of the end of a piece of a spaghetti noodle.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did the same when I found it and heard Ann laughing out loud at it this morning as well.


Deborah did the same when I showed her that clip. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Let's see if it's the same answer as Mine Marc, and I'm gonna say a close up of the end of a piece of a spaghetti noodle.


Right on, Patrick. Of course, since I sent it to Don to send on to Bixman, I knew the answer. However, I did not guess it when I first saw it, so you are still the Whatzit maven. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Right on, Patrick. Of course, since I sent it to Don to send on to Bixman, I knew the answer. However, I did not guess it when I first saw it, so you are still the Whatzit maven. :clap:



I'll be honest with that one Marc and I needed some help, and it seemed to make the most sense.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll be honest with that one Marc and I needed some help, and it seemed to make the most sense.


Help??????? You??????????? The Whatzit maven????????????????????

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQveng3Wxz8[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Just came back from a 10km run in the '49. I am always amazed how many folks on the sidewalks stop and stare and the thumbs up I get from passing drivers.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just came back from a 10km run in the '49. I am always amazed how many folks on the sidewalks stop and stare and the thumbs up I get from passing drivers.


Cool. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Another warm evening, with 14C temps, and clears skies ........... perfect for the telescope and stargazing. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just came back from a 10km run in the '49. I am always amazed how many folks on the sidewalks stop and stare and the thumbs up I get from passing drivers.


Imagine if you were wearing your purple Barney suit?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Chip today at the Weiner Whoopie in Dartmouth. One pic of Clover. Taken by a professional photographer who thought he was unique amongst the 400+ doxies at today's event.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine with the sun. Anyone care for some coffee??


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, not much sun here yet with rain in our forecast. Not such nice weather to begin a three day stay in Wetaskiwin with an old friend from Calgary. We meet up there at 2:30. He is driving his vintage 62 T-Bird up so we can cruise out to the Reynolds Museaum and see what is new there since our last visit.

Today on SAP a cat that does roll overs with the dogs, a video of putting up a wind turbine and a look at fennel and its benefits.


----------



## johnp

Hi all. Back from a 3-day mini-trip and stay in Harrison Hot Springs last week. A good time was had by all, and the weather did it's part as well, though very breezy at times, it was very warm, sunny, and dry.

Lots of walking, soaking in the pools at the hotel, eating & drinking (mostly 'in' our room) -- we really did it "our way" this time, and had a great time!!

And a new-to-us experience - spent some time the first morning out at a nearby Provincial day-use Park and picnic area (located across from Sasquatch Provincial Park campground). A totally lovely spot, alongside Harrison Lake, with the Lake, and forest backdrop as the views. Enjoiyed some cold ones and a picnic lunch while there. And mostly the clear and wonderfully-fresh air!!!

It's back to the city ... and what passes as more normal for us. Looking to mid-July for another go-away!!!!


----------



## johnp

Where we enjoyed our picnic fare and view from our hotel room


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice pics, John. Welcome home.


----------



## Dr.G.

So now I am Glass Man??? I prefer Man of Glass .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Imagine if you were wearing your purple Barney suit?????????????


Let's not.


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> Hi all. Back from a 3-day mini-trip and stay in Harrison Hot Springs last week. A good time was had by all, and the weather did it's part as well, though very breezy at times, it was very warm, sunny, and dry.
> 
> Lots of walking, soaking in the pools at the hotel, eating & drinking (mostly 'in' our room) -- we really did it "our way" this time, and had a great time!!
> 
> And a new-to-us experience - spent some time the first morning out at a nearby Provincial day-use Park and picnic area (located across from Sasquatch Provincial Park campground). A totally lovely spot, alongside Harrison Lake, with the Lake, and forest backdrop as the views. Enjoiyed some cold ones and a picnic lunch while there. And mostly the clear and wonderfully-fresh air!!!
> 
> It's back to the city ... and what passes as more normal for us. Looking to mid-July for another go-away!!!!


Sounds and looks great John. I hope the weather depicted in your photos will stay around until the end of next week when I will be in that neighborhood.


----------



## KC4

Hi Marc, 
Speaking of travels, I am booked to go to St. Johns next month. I'll be there for about 4-5 days, but can't wander too far from the city due to other time commitments there. Anything/anywhere in town that you'd recommend I check out? 

So sorry to have missed the opportunity to meet up with you and yours while you were still there.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Let's not.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Marc,
> Speaking of travels, I am booked to go to St. Johns next month. I'll be there for about 4-5 days, but can't wander too far from the city due to other time commitments there. Anything/anywhere in town that you'd recommend I check out?
> 
> So sorry to have missed the opportunity to meet up with you and yours while you were still there.


Morning, Kim. Yes, too bad I won't be in St. John's to give you the two-cent tour. Will you have a car? If so, go out to Cape Spear, which is 14km outside of St.John's, to say that you were standing at the furthest easterly point in North America. Go up to Signal Hill to get some great pics of the St. John's harbor and the city itself. Do a walking tour of Military and Queens road just to get a sense of old St. John's. I was not a George Street patron, but the pubs there are numerous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah wants to get a doxie camper when she goes to dog show.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So now I am Glass Man??? I prefer Man of Glass .................


I assume Bix Man was making you a member of his exclusive club by giving you that handle Marc. He may have thought of it as an honour!


----------



## SINC

Morning all. SAP is now online from the motor home in Wetaskiwin, AB and today features a mini pig eating ice cream, a little girls disappears in a pile of leaves and in 1938, the cheeseburger was making headlines.


----------



## pm-r

Wow!! From the googlemaps photo of the old cars close to the airport and the Reynolds-Alberta Museum, Wetaskiwin, AB seems like an ideal place for old classic car restorers:


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Sounds and looks great John. I hope the weather depicted in your photos will stay around until the end of next week when I will be in that neighborhood.


Thanks Kim. Wish I had taken a few more pictures at the Park (but guess I hadn't thought there would be a review resulting from the visit). We couldn't check into our hotel, so I was a bit "ticked" at the time, from the confrontation at the hotel earlier!!
All I have for a camera is my iPad2 ... it's certainly not the greatest camera (especially in highly-contrasting conditions), but has been good enough for pictures to add to my forum reviews, and such.
It's been warm and very dry here for the past several weeks. We need rain, but can't seem to get it. May was dry, and June so far the same ..... and warm!!! I can't recall a June so warm!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I assume Bix Man was making you a member of his exclusive club by giving you that handle Marc. He may have thought of it as an honour!


OK. Man of Glass reminds me of Man of Steel (aka Superman).


----------



## Dr.G.

Travel Lunenburg | Visitors' Guide

An interesting online travel guide to Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would go well right now, thanks.

Today on SAP, some tearable puns, a bear cathing bread and a really cool kitchen sink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.

Wolverine spotted darting through Lethbridge neighbourhood - Calgary - CBC News

Send in the doxies ................ they will hunt down this wolverine and any badgers that might be in the neighborhood.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, just finished all my work and had to revise SAP a couple of times as more letters came in. A busy morning. Now to fall back asleep to the sounds of a gentle rain on the rooftop of the motor home.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?



Marc, could you remind me what a "OtHD coffee" is as I seem to be just drawing blanks. But it sorta sounds good.


----------



## johnp

Marc adds a "secret" ingredient to his "Over the Hump Day" coffee. I believe it's intent is to help get over the hump a little easier!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, could you remind me what a "OtHD coffee" is as I seem to be just drawing blanks. But it sorta sounds good.


Over the Hump Day coffee is a strong blend of Arabica beans, which tend to have a sweeter, softer taste, with tones of sugar, fruit, and berries. Their acidity is higher, with that winey taste that characterizes coffee with excellent acidity. To tone down this acidity we add a bit of Doxie Stout. That puts a smile on your face and a shine in your eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc adds a "secret" ingredient to his "Over the Hump Day" coffee. I believe it's intent is to help get over the hump a little easier!!


:lmao::clap::lmao: So true, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing if anyone is up and about this early.


----------



## Dr.G.

If the dinosaurs in 'Jurassic World' were replaced with wiener dogs

Oh the humanity!!!!!! Now this would be a blockbuster movie.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept a wee bit longer this morning, must have been the Tignanello. 

SAP is up with a caption the photo request, a furry friends video and a pooch who rolls over and gets wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, slept a wee bit longer this morning, must have been the Tignanello.
> 
> SAP is up with a caption the photo request, a furry friends video and a pooch who rolls over and gets wet.


Loved that "furry friends" clip. :love2:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Loved that "furry friends" clip. :love2:


Me too!!


----------



## johnp

Wow, a Father's Day offering came early for me .... seems the daughter's leaving Friday to attend a wedding in the Okanagan over the weekend, and dropped in at noon today to leave some goodies for me (us). Some drink, salmon, and a selection of fresh herbs from her garden to go with the latter. 

Yum!! Jean and I will do it up good on Sunday!!! And until then, some of our usual good balcony times!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Wow, a Father's Day offering came early for me .... seems the daughter's leaving Friday to attend a wedding in the Okanagan over the weekend, and dropped in at noon today to leave some goodies for me (us). Some drink, salmon, and a selection of fresh herbs from her garden to go with the latter.
> 
> Yum!! Jean and I will do it up good on Sunday!!! And until then, some of our usual good balcony times!!


Cool. I just got my Father's Day gift early as well ........ a new balcony set (table, umbrella, chairs, etc). It was such a nice day that Deborah figured "Let's use it now". Doxies seem to like it as well.  Lots of sunshine to warrant putting the umbrella up as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone up and about and wanting some TGIF coffee?


----------



## SINC

I am Marc and a coffee would be grand.

Today on SAP, how to open five beers at once, a front flip fail and 'Escape To Bro-topia'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Don, I shall have your coffee freshly brewed then. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, that will be appreciated. SAP is now online with a time lapse of the making of Penguins Mirror, 'What Loving — Or Hating — Spicy Food Says About You' and in WEBBITS, '7 songs that will make you happy in an instant.'


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to be of service, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewed and breakfast is being made. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A father is someone who carries pictures in his wallet where his money used to be." - Unknown

Happy Pre-Father's Day!!


----------



## CubaMark

Hey amigos, I could sure use some coffee today... long week and another one coming up.

We're visiting my in-laws this weekend. This morning there was quite a bit of commotion in the house, just outside my bedroom door. We've had torrential rain for the past 24 hours, and that's upsetting the critters. The back patio door and back half of the house is covered in small black wasps. Apparently their nest has been flooded and they're swarming around, a wee bit tee'd off. My brother-in-law was stung on the nose while out feeding the animals this morning.

Over the past year there has been a troubling increase in the reports of swarming stinging insects, mainly africanized bees. During preparations for a major historical re-enactment here last fall, bees killed a horse and seriously injured another, as well as a few dozen soldiers who were participating in the show (they were in an area that usually is not traversed by people, the scene of an historic battle, disturbing a bit of nature that doesn't like unwelcome visitors).

Going to make a dash for the kitchen across the open central patio, hoping the critters are staying put.... and hope there's coffee at my destination 

Cheers!


----------



## SINC

Mark, sounds like your day is an adventure in itself amigo!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Hey amigos, I could sure use some coffee today... long week and another one coming up.
> 
> We're visiting my in-laws this weekend. This morning there was quite a bit of commotion in the house, just outside my bedroom door. We've had torrential rain for the past 24 hours, and that's upsetting the critters. The back patio door and back half of the house is covered in small black wasps. Apparently their nest has been flooded and they're swarming around, a wee bit tee'd off. My brother-in-law was stung on the nose while out feeding the animals this morning.
> 
> Over the past year there has been a troubling increase in the reports of swarming stinging insects, mainly africanized bees. During preparations for a major historical re-enactment here last fall, bees killed a horse and seriously injured another, as well as a few dozen soldiers who were participating in the show (they were in an area that usually is not traversed by people, the scene of an historic battle, disturbing a bit of nature that doesn't like unwelcome visitors).
> 
> Going to make a dash for the kitchen across the open central patio, hoping the critters are staying put.... and hope there's coffee at my destination
> 
> Cheers!


Yikes!!!!! Stay safe, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for a special Father's Day Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Aurora

g'night Dr G


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> g'night Dr G


Morning, Aurora. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A Father's Day Brunch is being served when you rise to face the day. All are invited, regardless of gender. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and happy fathers day to you as well.

Just a quick visit while I await SAP to upload. I made some changes today that necessitated uploading the entire site and that means over 500 files which takes a while.

Once that is done and I have checked all links, I shall return with the content for today.


----------



## SINC

Back again after a busy morning. Today on SAP, did the bear scare the man or vice versa? Also a look at irony and a talented guitarist in our video of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished a bit of gardening just as it started to rain. We need a bit of rain, which saves me the chore of watering by hand.


----------



## pm-r

It seems we have a lot to celebrate today as apparently it's also Midsummer day, and also known as St John's Day which many celebrate.

Sure sounds like something Marc would celebrate.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems we have a lot to celebrate today as apparently it's also Midsummer day, and also known as St John's Day which many celebrate.
> 
> Sure sounds like something Marc would celebrate.


Well, St. John's Day is really June 24th. In Newfoundland and Labrador, St. John's Day is observed on the Monday nearest June, 24th and commemorates John Cabot's discovery of Newfoundland in 1497. In Quebec, the celebration of June 24th was brought to New France by the first French colonists, and is Fête St-Jean-Baptiste.

Then, there is Stonehenge.


----------



## pm-r

Well, I'm finally getting to read today's SAP and I'll say today's SAP Whatzit? is a brass pull down hook for transom latches that was used on a long pole to open and close those tall transom windows we had in school, or some of us did.

I can recall it was also used by one of my teachers to hook and pull down some of the pull down maps etc. that were mounted high and beyond her reach.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, I'm finally getting to read today's SAP and I'll say today's SAP Whatzit? is a brass pull down hook for transom latches that was used on a long pole to open and close those tall transom windows we had in school, or some of us did.
> 
> I can recall it was also used by one of my teachers to hook and pull down some of the pull down maps etc. that were mounted high and beyond her reach.


I think that you are correct, Patrick. I used to be the window monitor in grade six, and that was at the end of the long pole.


----------



## pm-r

Oh my gosh — the old *window monitor*!!! :yikes:

I had forgotten them and now that you mention it, I think we had *blackboard monitors* as well if I recall correctly, and something to do with blackboard erasers as well. Oh those days of chalk dust blowing everywhere as the erasers were pounded together…


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, St. John's Day is really June 24th. In Newfoundland and Labrador, St. John's Day is observed on the Monday nearest June, 24th and commemorates John Cabot's discovery of Newfoundland in 1497. In Quebec, the celebration of June 24th was brought to New France by the first French colonists, and is Fête St-Jean-Baptiste.
> 
> Then, there is Stonehenge.



It seems according to google that there are several different St. John's Days, and various celebration dates as well.

So pick and chose I guess which ever suits one best, or what the heck, celebrate all of them!!


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Oh my gosh — the old *window monitor*!!! :yikes:
> I had forgotten them and now that you mention it, I think we had *blackboard monitors* as well if I recall correctly, and something to do with blackboard erasers as well. Oh those days of chalk dust blowing everywhere as the erasers were pounded together…


Remember getting some after-school detentions (in Grade 7) which included washing the blackboards and 'dusting' the erasers!! Like you said Patrick ... the chalk dust flew!! :lmao: 
But thankfully, I was never one of the dreaded hall monitors!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh my gosh — the old *window monitor*!!! :yikes:
> 
> I had forgotten them and now that you mention it, I think we had *blackboard monitors* as well if I recall correctly, and something to do with blackboard erasers as well. Oh those days of chalk dust blowing everywhere as the erasers were pounded together…


I was once the blackboard monitor, but I had asthma and could not tolerate the chalk dust and I had to stand on a chair and I was afraid of heights. Thus, I was made the window monitor.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems according to google that there are several different St. John's Days, and various celebration dates as well.
> 
> So pick and chose I guess which ever suits one best, or what the heck, celebrate all of them!!


Yes, "pick and choose" is best. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Remember getting some after-school detentions (in Grade 7) which included washing the blackboards and 'dusting' the erasers!! Like you said Patrick ... the chalk dust flew!! :lmao:
> But thankfully, I was never one of the dreaded hall monitors!!


I was never a hall monitor, but I was a crossing guard in grade six. Loved making those big cars of 1960 stop to allow the younger kids to cross the street. I was daring back then, nearly daring them to run me over as I held out my hand in a "stop" gesture. I had both moxie and chutzpah back then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Macfury

I see you went to sleep much earlier than you had intended, Dr. G. Seems I will be up until you awake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I see you went to sleep much earlier than you had intended, Dr. G. Seems I will be up until you awake.


Morning, Peter. Are you still awake? Care for some coffee to stay awake?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing for those early risers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it is early for me for sure. Today on SAP, your manta ray video, a sunset of mine and Carrot Beer Debuts In Australia. Yes, Carrot Beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Bluenose II has sails up and is trying out her "wings".


----------



## pm-r

I see the Bluenose II was out for a sail again yesterday, June 21, or was it Saturday June 20th, for a while as she was not at at her berth.

And she sure does have a lot of canvas she can set, but I'm sure she's using some sort of synthetic material these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I see the Bluenose II was out for a sail again yesterday, June 21, or was it Saturday June 20th, for a while as she was not at at her berth.
> 
> And she sure does have a lot of canvas she can set, but I'm sure she's using some sort of synthetic material these days.


She goes out for a bit each day. Not sure what her sails are made of these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I am in full grading mode, with grades due in by noon on Wednesday. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the grading mode underway once again. Coffee shall be brewing throughout the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, always good to have the pot on so a guy can grab a cuppa and run.

If you get a break from grading, check out 'It's Not As Easy As It Looks!', today's video and sit in the cockpit for a tricky landing of a passenger jet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, always good to have the pot on so a guy can grab a cuppa and run.
> 
> If you get a break from grading, check out 'It's Not As Easy As It Looks!', today's video and sit in the cockpit for a tricky landing of a passenger jet.


Don, that video clip "It's Not As Easy As It Looks! " reminds me of the approach to the St. John's airport ................ except that there is no fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night as I am in strong grading mode for the next couple of days. See you all for some strong OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is flowing so enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept well and awoke refreshed this morning, but a coffee is welcome just the same.

Today on SAP, a video flying over America. It was fun for me to pick out the places I had visited. Are there some you too have seen close up?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, slept well and awoke refreshed this morning, but a coffee is welcome just the same.
> 
> Today on SAP, a video flying over America. It was fun for me to pick out the places I had visited. Are there some you too have seen close up?


All of the NYC clips are familiar, Niagara and Horseshoe Falls, Washington, DC, Mississippi River, Grand Canyon and the Colorado River, San Francisco and the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night since business is slow and I want to take my telescope outside. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I was up late following our by-election results and finished up SAP about a half hour ago. Now to get on with putting together tomorrow's issue.

I shall take it easy after that and do whatever I want for the balance of the day. Why? Well one should be able to do whatever one wants on their birthday, don't you think? 

Today on SAP a pilot take his 4-year-old daughter on a loopy flight wich she truly enjoys, check out our coffee time machine and watch a young girl make skateboarding look so easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I was up late following our by-election results and finished up SAP about a half hour ago. Now to get on with putting together tomorrow's issue.
> 
> I shall take it easy after that and do whatever I want for the balance of the day. Why? Well one should be able to do whatever one wants on their birthday, don't you think?
> 
> Today on SAP a pilot take his 4-year-old daughter on a loopy flight wich she truly enjoys, check out our coffee time machine and watch a young girl make skateboarding look so easy.


Happy Birthday, Don. :clap::clap:

Did that fellow Russell win?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee ................. and some early morning birthday cake?


----------



## johnp

Happy Birthday Don ... good wishes and cheers for a great day!!

Marc .. some coffee and cake would be a fine addition to my start today!! Merci.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Happy Birthday, Don. :clap::clap:
> 
> Did that fellow Russell win?


Yes he did Marc, by a two to one margin over his nearest rival. Bob is a great guy and we have coffee often.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Happy Birthday Don ... good wishes and cheers for a great day!!
> 
> Marc .. some coffee and cake would be a fine addition to my start today!! Merci.


Morning John, thanks for the wishes. You get double cake for that!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Happy Birthday Don ... good wishes and cheers for a great day!!
> 
> Marc .. some coffee and cake would be a fine addition to my start today!! Merci.


Cake and coffee coming right up, John. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes he did Marc, by a two to one margin over his nearest rival. Bob is a great guy and we have coffee often.


That is a big win, Don. Is your mayor still in office?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That is a big win, Don. Is your mayor still in office?


Sadly, yes, the worst mayor we have ever had is still in office. He is dishonest, unyielding and a horrible human being, but uses phoney charm to bamboozle enough people to stay elected.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, yes, the worst mayor we have ever had is still in office. He is dishonest, unyielding and a horrible human being, but uses phoney charm to bamboozle enough people to stay elected.


So, this was not a general election?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So, this was not a general election?


Nope, a by-election to replace a councillor who resigned. That too is a mess as he has no experience in either engineering or planned, yet was appointed head of both those departments by the city manager. Our local government is not only corrupt, it blatantly ignores it own code of concuct.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, a by-election to replace a councillor who resigned. That too is a mess as he has no experience in either engineering or planned, yet was appointed head of both those departments by the city manager. Our local government is not only corrupt, it blatantly ignores it own code of concuct.


I have been following the ins and outs of St.A's municipal scene in SAP. You must be really "loved and respected" by your mayor and much of the city council.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I have been following the ins and outs of St.A's municipal scene in SAP. You must be really "loved and respected" by your mayor and much of the city council.


I've been thinking much the same!!!  

I've read some of the "stuff & such", and kudos to Don (and his SAP) for the presentations of what's happening, et al. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I've been thinking much the same!!!
> 
> I've read some of the "stuff & such", and kudos to Don (and his SAP) for the presentations of what's happening, et al. :clap:


Well, Don is ehMacLand's and St. A's "Resident Curmudgeon".


----------



## johnp

Heh Don .... hope you're allowed a little Lemon Hart on your birthday!! 

The daughter brought me back a rather decent bottle of tequila for Father's Day, and Jean and I enjoyed it. 

But I've missed our Lemon Hart!! And after three days of medical appointments for us this week, I do think we're entitiled to a taste or two this afternoon!! Will send a toast your way when we're out on the balcony this afternoon!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Heh Don .... hope you're allowed a little Lemon Hart on your birthday!!
> 
> The daughter brought me back a rather decent bottle of tequila for Father's Day, and Jean and I enjoyed it.
> 
> But I've missed our Lemon Hart!! And after three days of medical appointments for us this week, I do think we're entitiled to a taste or two this afternoon!! Will send a toast your way when we're out on the balcony this afternoon!!



Why not a nice very large shot for all of us here ??? … and then we will happily join you with a toast to Don and wish him a *VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY*!!


----------



## CubaMark

Whooops - I'm late to the party, as always.

Hope you've had a Happy Birthday, Don!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Heh Don .... hope you're allowed a little Lemon Hart on your birthday!!
> 
> The daughter brought me back a rather decent bottle of tequila for Father's Day, and Jean and I enjoyed it.
> 
> But I've missed our Lemon Hart!! And after three days of medical appointments for us this week, I do think we're entitiled to a taste or two this afternoon!! Will send a toast your way when we're out on the balcony this afternoon!!


Now that's a great gift, thanks John!


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Whooops - I'm late to the party, as always.
> 
> Hope you've had a Happy Birthday, Don!


Thanks Mark, I hope there is a day we can hoist a glass in person.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Why not a nice very large shot for all of us here ??? … and then we will happily join you with a toast to Don and wish him a *VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY*!!


The Lemon Hart is on me in The Shang today!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> The Lemon Hart is on me in The Shang today!


We're in from our balcony time ... our taste, and birthday cheers sent your way ... a little more in The Shang will work for me!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Far too much drinking today .................... still, it is in celebration of Don leaving #70 behind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My grades were submitted this morning, and it is still 18C with clear skies and no wind ................. thus, a perfect night to bring out my telescope out on to the deck. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Aurora

Happy Birthday Sinc. Always enjoy your posts (and My Birdie of course)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have some freshly brewed TGIF coffee on the go, along with some left over birthday cake from Don's gala BD here in the Café Chez Marc yesterday. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dry, dry Western Canada braces for hot and hard-growing summer - Canada - CBC News

Don, your dry conditions in St.A. seem to be all over your region in Canada. Not good news.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we did get a beautiful rain overnight. I awoke at 1:00 a.m. to a torrential downpour that has water running down the streets and the sidewalks six inches deep with running water. That will help our lawns and garden survive the next few days as water is being rationed here.

Had a great birthday party last night. I got out my portable bluetooth speaker I got for my firthday and used my iPhone to play 'oldies' and the grandkids danced and danced. It was much fun. I also stayed up way past my bedtime and didn't get in bed until 9:15! 

Today on SAP, politicians and bullchit, reading a dog's mind and a base jump in Dhabi that will give you chills.

Also take a moment to read 'It's hell getting old' for a great chuckle!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Glad to hear that you got some rain overnight. Water is going to be rationed once again re watering lawns in St.John's, but here in Lunenburg there is enough rain to make it unnecessary to water a lawn.


----------



## SINC

Was out this morning and picked up my birthday present from Ann and Crystal, a new iPad 2 mini which was on sale today for $379. No more waiting for sites to load on my old iPad 2 and the size is perfect for where I use it most, in bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Was out this morning and picked up my birthday present from Ann and Crystal, a new iPad 2 mini which was on sale today for $379. No more waiting for sites to load on my old iPad 2 and the size is perfect for where I use it most, in bed.


Kudos, Don.


----------



## pm-r

I hope you enjoy your new iPad 2, and a nice Birthday present , but not to put a damper on it, isn't $379 Apple's regular price for that model?

Just mentioning it in case the salesperson made a mistake on any "sale" price.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning and sure thig Marc, a coffee sounds good this morning.

Today on SAP all about crank baits, a bowling pin mishap and an alien cat.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning and sure thig Marc, a coffee sounds good this morning.
> 
> Today on SAP all about crank baits, a bowling pin mishap and an alien cat.


Coffee coming right up, Don. Chuckled at the bowling pin toss ............ and laughed at Sesame Street: Jurassic Cookie.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee coming right up, Don. Chuckled at the bowling pin toss ............ and laughed at Sesame Street: Jurassic Cookie.


What intrigued me about the pin toss, was how he managed to maintain his balance!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What intrigued me about the pin toss, was how he managed to maintain his balance!


True.XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Dogs allowed to follow owners around at Alberta golf course - Calgary - CBC News

I can just imagine our doxies getting off-leash and the havoc they would cause on this golf course.


----------



## johnp

Off to a birthday party being thrown for one of Jean's sisters on Sunday. Suspect the day to be one of the hottest of the summer!!!! 

I plan to wear short pants (decent length ones, and solid colour, etc.), with a nice (and colourful), collared shirt. I think such attire will help me face and get through the day. But always get some flack from Jean when I say I'm going to wear shorts -- "you're too old for short pants", and related such!!! 

Heh, guys, the party starts at 1pm, and the temperature will likely be close to 30C when we have to dress, leave here, and drive to the venue. I think I'm being realistic (for me) in what I'm planning to wear.

Need some support!!


----------



## SINC

No argument from this quarter John. I live is short pants all summer long and will as long as I can. Even have ones with flowers on them the daughter made for me I wear around the yard, although for out to the pub or shopping, I stick to khaki coloured ones.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> No argument from this quarter John. I live is short pants all summer long and will as long as I can. Even have ones with flowers on them the daughter made for me I wear around the yard, although for out to the publ or shopping, I stick to khaki coloured ones.


Thanks Don ... and that's for me too!! But agree, when going 'out', the options for such are a little different!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Off to a birthday party being thrown for one of Jean's sisters on Sunday. Suspect the day to be one of the hottest of the summer!!!!
> 
> I plan to wear short pants (decent length ones, and solid colour, etc.), with a nice (and colourful), collared shirt. I think such attire will help me face and get through the day. But always get some flack from Jean when I say I'm going to wear shorts -- "you're too old for short pants", and related such!!!
> 
> Heh, guys, the party starts at 1pm, and the temperature will likely be close to 30C when we have to dress, leave here, and drive to the venue. I think I'm being realistic (for me) in what I'm planning to wear.
> 
> Need some support!!


So, no toga party???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No argument from this quarter John. I live is short pants all summer long and will as long as I can. Even have ones with flowers on them the daughter made for me I wear around the yard, although for out to the pub or shopping, I stick to khaki coloured ones.


Same here, Don. Khaki or dark blue for outside, and cotton gym shorts for working out in the garden. I actually have some tomatoes growing on my plants. I would not dare even set out the plants back in St. John's until July 1st.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but there is coffee brewing for the early risers.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Thanks for the short pant suggestions. Going with a printed shirt, to be worn over dark blue short pants. Hoping to survive the day and event!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Thanks for the short pant suggestions. Going with a printed shirt, to be worn over dark blue short pants. Hoping to survive the day and event!!


Bonne chance, mon ami. Stay cool.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Morning all. Thanks for the short pant suggestions. Going with a printed shirt, to be worn over dark blue short pants. Hoping to survive the day and event!!



That sounds tasteful and practical and just what I decided to wear today and expose my fluorescent pale legs!!! 

If one was wondering what some look like, don't do a google search on such images as it just may put you off for the rest of the day, i.e.:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=walm...bih=1136#tbm=isch&q=walmart+short+pants+image


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds tasteful and practical and just what I decided to wear today and expose my fluorescent pale legs!!!
> 
> If one was wondering what some look like, don't do a google search on such images as it just may put you off for the rest of the day, i.e.:
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=walm...bih=1136#tbm=isch&q=walmart+short+pants+image


XX)XX)


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami. Stay cool.


Thanks Marc. The birthday girl (one of Jean's sisters) just turned '80' .. the sons/daughters are hosting this party for her - a family reunion of her sisters and their kin (they'll be coming from as far away as Winnipeg). It'll be an emotional time for Jean, she hasn't seen her sister's 'kid's' for a good many years. 
It's to be held in a private dining room at a big hotel in North Vancouver - a decent drive away for us and daughter. A sit-down lunch is planned, and we (as guests) all had to pre-order what we wanted. For the three of us, it'll be centered around local fish and shellfish. 
Time to relax a little now, and attempt to stay cool!!


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> That sounds tasteful and practical and just what I decided to wear today and expose my fluorescent pale legs!!!


Thanks Patrick. My legs are a touch tanned, after a recent stay we did in Harrison Hot Springs - otherwise, they would be pale white as well.


----------



## pm-r

Well I sure can't help Don identify the bird call on SAP today, but as for the Whatzit?, I'd take a guess from what I can see and say it's an old, and very well and substantially made Eyelet Grommet Pliers tool.

Yet it also resamples the pliers that sheet metal workers would use to clamp multiple metal sheets together. In the old days before Vice-Grips were invented that did the job quicker and easier!! 

Anyone else…???


----------



## johnp

I can't help Don with identifying the bird call either. 
On a similar note: we had a bird here this past spring that had me stumped for a good while too, and as Don described for his situation, was so elusive to be seen. Finally did see one, and got a decent look while it sang. Not sure what the species was, but after that sighting, at least knew what the bird looked like when I heard several others doing their thing!! (I believe it was some kind of song sparrow, and a male telling others where he was -- to the males, stay away, this is my territory, to the females, I sing well, eh, wanna come come join me!!).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc. The birthday girl (one of Jean's sisters) just turned '80' .. the sons/daughters are hosting this party for her - a family reunion of her sisters and their kin (they'll be coming from as far away as Winnipeg). It'll be an emotional time for Jean, she hasn't seen her sister's 'kid's' for a good many years.
> It's to be held in a private dining room at a big hotel in North Vancouver - a decent drive away for us and daughter. A sit-down lunch is planned, and we (as guests) all had to pre-order what we wanted. For the three of us, it'll be centered around local fish and shellfish.
> Time to relax a little now, and attempt to stay cool!!


Bonne fete et bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

I can't identify the bird call either. Sounds like a squeaky gate. I still say that they have apps for bird pictures ........... so why not one for identifying a bird call????


----------



## pm-r

There are lots of apps and sites as well with samples etc. and lots of hits with a google search:
https://www.google.ca/search?client...-8&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=r2qQVfTEDemV8QeNt4AY

Even iTunes to load the songs onto one's iDevice and take it outside with you.

Then do some listening and try and narrow down the specific bird type…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> There are lots of apps and sites as well with samples etc. and lots of hits with a google search:
> https://www.google.ca/search?client...-8&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=r2qQVfTEDemV8QeNt4AY
> 
> Even iTunes to load the songs onto one's iDevice and take it outside with you.
> 
> Then do some listening and try and narrow down the specific bird type…


Thanks for this info, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

June 28, 1981 - 34 years ago today Terrance Stanley Fox lost his battle with cancer, passing away one month short of his 23rd birthday. Never has a more courageous man ever walked the earth...We will fight on in your honour Terry.

I saw Terry Fox when he started his cross-country run in St.John's. I was in front of my house as he ran past and when I yelled "All the way, Terry" he threw me a thumbs up.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> June 28, 1981 - 34 years ago today Terrance Stanley Fox lost his battle with cancer, passing away one month short of his 23rd birthday. Never has a more courageous man ever walked the earth...We will fight on in your honour Terry.
> 
> I saw Terry Fox when he started his cross-country run in St.John's. I was in front of my house as he ran past and when I yelled "All the way, Terry" he threw me a thumbs up.



Quite the strong character that's for sure, and I dare say the media hadn't even clicked in with a clue as to what this kid was up to even weeks after he passed his gesture to you on his journey.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Quite the strong character that's for sure, and I dare say the media hadn't even clicked in with a clue as to what this kid was up to even weeks after he passed his gesture to you on his journey.


Well, the media in St. John's and across NL were with him all the way, and he and his brother said that were it not for this exposure on CBC and NTV here in NL, they would not have gotten the same reception once they took the ferry over to North Syndey, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is ready when you are up and about this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, from a very warm Alberta. No one correctly guessed the Whatzit? pic on SAP yesterday. Answer on SAP today along with a diversion on a sunset, a museum of poop and 'Best Views in Paris Are Into Other People’s Windows'. Also a video of how a cleaning crew cleans an entire train many time every day in just seven minutes.


----------



## pm-r

WOW, I'd completely forgotten about the old Whatzit? lead Seal Press tool, and I can't recall the last time I saw such a seal, even on any electric power meter, but it was a long time ago.

I do recall the local post office on James Island where I grew up, even in the '50s, used a smaller tool with a lead/wire seal and its identification stamp on the canvas mail bags, but I always thought it was a bit odd or even funny that they used a braided cotton rope to fist close the bag that then had the lead seal pressed on.

But then again, those were the days when a lock meant "Keep Out", or don't touch, and tampering with any mail was a very serious offence. Things have changed. 

The lighter tool looked more like this as I recall:


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true .................


----------



## johnp

Hi all. Jean and I are trying to come back down today to what passes as normal for us, after the "party day" yesterday -- wow, after all that richly-prepared hotel food, and drink, and the hot, humid, weather that went with it, it led to quite a difficult night for each of us!!!

The party luncheon, and associated 'reunion time' though was most enjoyable. And the food and drink plentiful (wow, was it ever!!). I'm sure a good time was had by all. Jean's sister sure looked a cute '80', and seemed to truly enjoy all the attention. 

Back to some "rest & relaxation", and my cooking today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Your R&R is a good idea, John. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II restoration complete, summer tour schedule posted - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Finally!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Your R&R is a good idea, John. Bonne chance, mon ami.





Dr.G. said:


> Bluenose II restoration complete, summer tour schedule posted - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Finally!!!!!!!!


Well almost!! Just a few more bits and pieces to make any pass the buck or blame useless…

"_The American Bureau of Shipping has given the vessel interim classification, which allows the ship to sail with its crew and provide Lunenburg Harbour cruises.

Transport Canada must then issue a certificate of registry, so the Bluenose II can sail from port to port in Nova Scotia.

Finally, the ship will receive a full-class certification from the American Bureau of Shipping before the tour schedule can get underway. 

The Bluenose II restoration project has been plagued by a series of setbacks over the several years. In 2009, when the project was announced, the project's budget was set at $14.4 million. It has since ballooned to over $20 million. …_"

And all mostly because some stupid Canadian bureaucrats decided to get the American Bureau of Shipping involved who of course decided such a vessel MUST have a steel rudder in place of what had worked for many years with a wooden one and good engineering for finger touch balanced steering. Mind boggling waste all around!!!

From what I see and read, the Bluenose II wasn't rebuilt, in the end she was replaced!! Hardly anything original remains, but she does look nice, but so she should for the price and all the hassles.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well almost!! Just a few more bits and pieces to make any pass the buck or blame useless…
> 
> "_The American Bureau of Shipping has given the vessel interim classification, which allows the ship to sail with its crew and provide Lunenburg Harbour cruises.
> 
> Transport Canada must then issue a certificate of registry, so the Bluenose II can sail from port to port in Nova Scotia.
> 
> Finally, the ship will receive a full-class certification from the American Bureau of Shipping before the tour schedule can get underway.
> 
> The Bluenose II restoration project has been plagued by a series of setbacks over the several years. In 2009, when the project was announced, the project's budget was set at $14.4 million. It has since ballooned to over $20 million. …_"
> 
> And all mostly because some stupid Canadian bureaucrats decided to get the American Bureau of Shipping involved who of course decided such a vessel MUST have a steel rudder in place of what had worked for many years with a wooden one and good engineering for finger touch balanced steering. Mind boggling waste all around!!!
> 
> From what I see and read, the Bluenose II wasn't rebuilt, in the end she was replaced!! Hardly anything original remains, but she does look nice, but so she should for the price and all the hassles.


Don't jinx things, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tom Watson seeking his form | The Chronicle Herald

Wish I could go see him play. Tom Watson was always one of my favorite golfers to watch on TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> And all mostly because some stupid Canadian bureaucrats decided to get the American Bureau of Shipping involved who of course decided such a vessel MUST have a steel rudder in place of what had worked for many years with a wooden one and good engineering for finger touch balanced steering. Mind boggling waste all around!!!
> 
> From what I see and read, the Bluenose II wasn't rebuilt, in the end she was replaced!! Hardly anything original remains, but she does look nice, but so she should for the price and all the hassles.


A pretty good summation of what's happened with this project, I'm afraid. The steering system debacle alone cost a mint. Taxpayers won't be seeing much of a return on this investment for a good long while.

It's sad that they didn't just go for a new boat, and bring some token pieces of wooden history over to honour the old boats. A bad call all-around.

Bluenose II, built by the Oland Brewery to promote its beer brand (Schooner Lager), cost $300,000 in 1963 (approx. $2.3-million in 2015 bucks). The Bluenose II 'restoration' (more popularly seen as a complete reconstruction) has now cost upwards of $20-million...

Further reading.


----------



## pm-r

Pretty parallel comments I'd say, but one thing I didn't realize:


> "_The Bluenose II was built in 1963 by Oland Brewery for roughly C$300,000 as a marketing tool for their Schooner Lager beer brand. …_"
> 
> But I haven't even followed all the details but a good example for a classic screw up it sure is…
> 
> I wonder if some of the other vessels or ferries used around that area also have to come under the American Bureau of Shipping…????


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> A pretty good summation of what's happened with this project, I'm afraid. The steering system debacle alone cost a mint. Taxpayers won't be seeing much of a return on this investment for a good long while.
> 
> It's sad that they didn't just go for a new boat, and bring some token pieces of wooden history over to honour the old boats. A bad call all-around.
> 
> Bluenose II, built by the Oland Brewery to promote its beer brand (Schooner Lager), cost $300,000 in 1963 (approx. $2.3-million in 2015 bucks). The Bluenose II 'restoration' (more popularly seen as a complete reconstruction) has now cost upwards of $20-million...
> 
> Further reading.


All too true. Still, it will be good to see the Bluenose II sailing around and outside the Lunenburg harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early with the doxies. They seem to like to rise and shine .... and demand food at the rising of the sun. Anyone for coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet and Salty Nova Scotia Oatcakes Recipe

Anyone care for some NS oatcakes?????


----------



## SINC

Morning Mark, coffee and oatcakes are a fine start to any day.

SAP is up with a vigilant mom in our video, a dare in the things that people send us and waking up a friend with firecrackers in today's gif.

Now to get tomorrow done.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Mark, coffee and oatcakes are a fine start to any day.
> 
> SAP is up with a vigilant mom in our video, a dare in the things that people send us and waking up a friend with firecrackers in today's gif.
> 
> Now to get tomorrow done.


Mark is in Mexico, Don.  

Of course, if you want oat cakes and coffee, Nova Scotia style, then ask Marc, with a "c" at the Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

CTV Atlantic | Weather Blog

Going to be a nice sky show tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah gave me a new flag pole for father's day, and I just set up the new holder in the front of 95 Dufferin St. So, I am ready for tomorrow at dawn.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Mark is in Mexico, Don.
> 
> Of course, if you want oat cakes and coffee, Nova Scotia style, then ask Marc, with a "c" at the Café Chez Marc.


Darn spell check got me again Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> darn spell check got me again marc.


:d


----------



## Dr.G.

Who needs a farm dog when you have a dachshund?
https://www.facebook.com/SausageDogCentral/videos/10152788136857562/


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Who needs a farm dog when you have a dachshund?
> https://www.facebook.com/SausageDogCentral/videos/10152788136857562/



And I guess you've seen these Marc?
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHulZWwIsKY[/ame]

and I love this one, especially "rescuing" the roman candle fireworks @ 1:07
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJCJuJYrARA[/ame]
Such a hero…???


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, I have not seen the first doxie clip, but I have seen parts of the second one. Great show. :clap::love2::clap: Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seeing double on the Eve of Canada Day! | CTV Atlantic News

Great light show taking place right now, with a nearly full moon in the eastern sky and the planetary duo in the west. A grand natural viewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/LoveThePetiteCook/videos/846370525410329/

Can't see our doxies doing this with Deborah's Kitchen Aid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, no free rides for us on Bluenose II | The Chronicle Herald

Bug humbar!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to be up at dawn to set out my Canadian flag. Tradition. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VaxyutCQAk&list=RDDyCn0_UxwDw&index=7

Don, this one is for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeFCZ8n6MVU&index=31&list=RDDyCn0_UxwDw[/ame]

Cute ............... unless you are a doxie on Canada Day.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Have to be up at dawn to set out my Canadian flag. Tradition. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Hmmm…??? I don't know why — every proud Canadian should be flying the Canadian Flag daily, not just on one "traditional" celebration holiday day!!


----------



## SINC

I have a Canadian flag license plate on my motor home that is displayed every day for over a decade. I too will raise my Maple Leaf today at dawn as usual from the back upper deck.

Today on SAP a look at two historical buildings in Edmonton, a dog who loves a slide and In WEBBITS, don't miss 'Watch: Satellite time lapse reveals humanity's global footprint.'

Happy Canada Day to all!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? I don't know why — every proud Canadian should be flying the Canadian Flag daily, not just on one "traditional" celebration holiday day!!


That is what my wife said. And now that I have a proper flag pole, I shall do this each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Canada Day. Got up early to set out my flag for dawn, and then dozed off once again. Still, the coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Memorial Day: July 1 “Sons Lost on the Field of Battle” | Archival Moments

In NL, July 1st also has another meaning to remember.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Happy Canada Day. Got up early to set out my flag for dawn, and then dozed off once again. Still, the coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.



Marc, I'm not sure if you knew the Flag Etiquette in Canada states it's okay to leave the Canadian flag raised up and flying at night, and no need to even have it lit.

The hardest part is often trying to buy a proper dimensioned Canadian flag — the National Flag of Canada should have an exact ratio of 2 to 1 (twice as long as it is wide). 
http://www.pch.gc.ca/eng/1359559672985

Many flags sold in Canada use the shorter U.S. dimensions as if anyone really notices.

Anyway, enjoy your new flag and flagpole.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, I'm not sure if you knew the Flag Etiquette in Canada states it's okay to leave the Canadian flag raised up and flying at night, and no need to even have it lit.
> 
> The hardest part is often trying to buy a proper dimensioned Canadian flag — the National Flag of Canada should have an exact ratio of 2 to 1 (twice as long as it is wide).
> http://www.pch.gc.ca/eng/1359559672985
> 
> Many flags sold in Canada use the shorter U.S. dimensions as if anyone really notices.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your new flag and flagpole.


Did not know this, Patrick. I do have a properly dimensioned flag for Canada Day.

The American flag is up at dawn and down at dusk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

A nice Canadian flag flies from the mast of the Bluenose II in Lunenburg harbor.


----------



## CubaMark

Ugh._My_office_iMac_keyboard's_spacebar_stopped_working._Happy_Canada_Day_everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Ugh._My_office_iMac_keyboard's_spacebar_stopped_working._Happy_Canada_Day_everyone!


Same to you, Mark. Maybe, next year, you will be able to celebrate Canada Day with your family here? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Reflect upon your present blessings, of which every man has plenty; not on your past misfortunes, of which all men have some." Charles Dickens


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
> 
> A nice Canadian flag flies from the mast of the Bluenose II in Lunenburg harbor.



I don't know what they were doing earlier today, but if you scroll back you'll see they raised the flag about 9am and then it came down and then raised again a little bit later. Seemed a bit odd.

Anyway, they finally got it up and left it and then hoisted all their signal flags to join it which makes a nice celebration salute!! Very Nice!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that the 9AM flag is going to be auctioned off to support a local food bank. I know that I would love to own that size of a flag that once flew on the Bluenose II, especially if the funds went to this sort of local cause.


----------



## Dr.G.

Earthquake Report (2015-07-01)

Interesting. The doxies started to act strangely and went into hiding at 330PM, a couple of minutes before the earthquake "hit".


----------



## Dr.G.

I became a Canadian citizen 18 years ago today. I was sworn in on the HMS St. John's which was in St. John's harbor at the time. Fond memories ............... and no regrets.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Earthquake Report (2015-07-01)
> 
> Interesting. The doxies started to act strangely and went into hiding at 330PM, a couple of minutes before the earthquake "hit".



That's a bit odd for your neck of the world isn't it Marc???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I became a Canadian citizen 18 years ago today. I was sworn in on the HMS St. John's which was in St. John's harbor at the time. Fond memories ............... and no regrets.



And CONGRATULATIONS Marc!!!

And I don't think there's any association, but it looks like you got some pretty thick fog invading your areas.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's a bit odd for your neck of the world isn't it Marc???


Very odd, since we are no where near a fault line.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And CONGRATULATIONS Marc!!!
> 
> And I don't think there's any association, but it looks like you got some pretty thick fog invading your areas.


Merci, mon ami. Yes, the fog horns in the Lunenburg harbor have been going for the past couple of hours. Still, I like fog and the sound of fog horns.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> I became a Canadian citizen 18 years ago today. I was sworn in on the HMS St. John's which was in St. John's harbor at the time. Fond memories ............... and no regrets.


Happy Anniversary, Marc! Your swearing-in sounds uncommon and likely quite a thrill for new Canadians. Were there many others in your group that year?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Happy Anniversary, Marc! Your swearing-in sounds uncommon and likely quite a thrill for new Canadians. Were there many others in your group that year?


There were 83 of us on board for the swearing in ceremony. They read out the names of the countries we were from ......... from Albania ......... to the United States of America (me). Some people openly said "wow". I guess they wondered why someone would come to Canada from the USA. Of course, I came to Canada as a landed immigrant in July of 1977, so I had been in St. John's, NL for 20 years. 

It will seem strange retiring from teaching at MUN after 38 1/2. Of course, I shall retire on Dec. 31st, 2015 ............ and then start teaching my same three grad courses on Jan. 7th, 2016. There is no one to teach my courses, so I can stay on as a sessional for another couple of years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch How Music Unites People

This is the way Beethoven's Ode to Joy should be experienced.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

A coffee is welcome after getting SAP online with a new logo added today right up top. Also a magical porta potty in our video, a room with an optical illusion and why Saskatchewan does not use DST.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia rattled by Canada Day earthquake - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, it has been pretty quiet in the Shang these past few days. I suppose folks are hiding from the heat and not wanting their computers to add more heat to the room? 

Today on SAP a yarn about a personal experience I had a year back, a tale about a drunk driver needing help and 'Watermelon Toast' Is The Bizarre New Food Trend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, it has been pretty quiet in the Shang these past few days. I suppose folks are hiding from the heat and not wanting their computers to add more heat to the room?
> 
> Today on SAP a yarn about a personal experience I had a year back, a tale about a drunk driver needing help and 'Watermelon Toast' Is The Bizarre New Food Trend.


Morning, Don. I agree ........... very quiet here in The Shang these days. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Went back to bed for a couple hours and awoke to a beauty day out there. Sitting on the rear deck watching the world go by until it gets too hot to do so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Went back to bed for a couple hours and awoke to a beauty day out there. Sitting on the rear deck watching the world go by until it gets too hot to do so.


Well, you can always retreat to the RV, AC and a brewski if it gets too hot.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, you can always retreat to the RV, AC and a brewski if it gets too hot.


Thanks, Marc, that is indeed excellent advice!


----------



## johnp

Don .... enjoyed that video clip of the "cooks with their pans" on SAP today ... seems the audience sure did as well - it was fun to see their faces and catch their reactions!!  :lmao:


----------



## johnp

Hi Marc .... just wondering, is there any sangria waiting in "Chez Marc" (yikes, not sure if that's the correct name or not, it's been awhile, eh!!), for someone to ask for it? A tall glass about now would sure hit the spot!!
Cheers all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks, Marc, that is indeed excellent advice!


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hi Marc .... just wondering, is there any sangria waiting in "Chez Marc" (yikes, not sure if that's the correct name or not, it's been awhile, eh!!), for someone to ask for it? A tall glass about now would sure hit the spot!!
> Cheers all!!


You are in luck, John. Sangria is a favorite of mine. Enjoy.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> You are in luck, John. Sangria is a favorite of mine. Enjoy.


Will do ... thanks!!


----------



## SINC

Just going to kick back and watch the Calgary-Montreal CFL game on TSN starting in a few minutes.

Or should that be kick off?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just going to kick back and watch the Calgary-Montreal CFL game on TSN starting in a few minutes.
> 
> Or should that be kick off?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It is getting dark and I want to go out with my telescope. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning and welcome to the weekend. Too early for anyone to be up yet but me.

Today on SAP, a cat stands up to a mountain lion, weird facts and getting paid to have sex.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning and welcome to the weekend. Too early for anyone to be up yet but me.
> 
> Today on SAP, a cat stands up to a mountain lion, weird facts and getting paid to have sex.


Morning, Don. I was up putting out my American flag just before dawn and then sitting on my deck watching the sunrise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Marc, will you be celebrating July 4 with a good old American hot dog or a piece of American apple pie?


----------



## johnp

Enjoy the day Marc!!


----------



## johnp

It was back to dim sum Saturday for us today - after a few weeks doing without, we were all sure ready for such, and were not disappointed!!! 

Daughter arrived at our place early this morning with more fresh herbs from her little backyard garden. We were treated with such a delivery back in June, which included mint, cilantro, and oregano, plus, rhubarb, and yellow zucchinis. This time, more mint (two kinds), oregano, along with some zucchinis (yellow and green). Some lovely colours and wonderful flavours!! Tomatoes on the way next - they're still ripening.

She also had a couple of store-bought canteloupes and watermelons ... 

So thanks to our "little gardener", it looks like we're into some fresh herbs in our cooking for a good long while longer, and some fresh fruit too!! :clap:

A few dim sum, and yesterday's dinner leftovers for dinner today, along with some very decent-sized wedges of canteloupe and watermelon ... sounds good on this "hot & sunny" day!! 

Cheers all ...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, will you be celebrating July 4 with a good old American hot dog or a piece of American apple pie?


Sweet. I just put our American flag up on the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Enjoy the day Marc!!


Thanks, John.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sweet. I just put our American flag up on the house.



Oh my Gawd!! You're going to be invaded and surrounded by Redcoats!!!


----------



## pm-r

Man, that's some holiday for an old relocated US citizen Marc, staining fences and mounting flags. You should be exhausted for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh my Gawd!! You're going to be invaded and surrounded by Redcoats!!!


"Death before dishonor" ............. "don't shoot until you see the whites of their eyes" ..... 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o48TZjCzExg[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Man, that's some holiday for an old relocated US citizen Marc, staining fences and mounting flags. You should be exhausted for the day.


I was nearly dehydrated after two hours in the full sun and temps in the high 20s. Still, one side is done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone up and about wanting a fine Sunday Brunch?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I plumb forgot to mention there is the Sunday Whatzit? today as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I plumb forgot to mention there is the Sunday Whatzit? today as well.


Deborah thinks that it is something used when making shortbread cookies.


----------



## SINC

And Deborah would be right, but what is it used for?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And Deborah would be right, but what is it used for?



Deborah said that you have to prick the surface of the cookie dough first before you bake them to allow the steam to escape.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot day here in Lunenburg, one of the hottest since we moved here last August. 32C with the humidex is plenty hot for me ........... reminds me of Georgia in early June.

Still, I was able to get the rest of one side of our fence finished before the really hot sunny weather hit us. Even the doxies don't want to go outside. Luckily, now there is some shade in the back garden so they can lounge in the grass ............. which I have to mow tomorrow. Ah, the life of a dog in our house ..............


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah said that you have to prick the surface of the cookie dough first before you bake them to allow the steam to escape.


Jean says she's with Deborah on this!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And Deborah would be right, but what is it used for?



I'd suggest and say for creating various stamped pattern designs in the raw dough.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I'd suggest and say for creating various stamped pattern designs in the raw dough.


... sure looked like that to me Patrick ... maybe that's 'secondary' to actually making the holes, eh?


----------



## SINC

With pies, it is decorative yes, but also allows steam to escape durig cooking so it does not burst. With shortbread, it is pretty much just decorative, or so I am told.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> ... sure looked like that to me Patrick ... maybe that's 'secondary' to actually making the holes, eh?



What holes and for what…???


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> What holes and for what…???


.. with this heat, I guess the ones that dissipate some of this bloody heat!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> .. with this heat, I guess the ones that dissipate some of this bloody heat!!!!!!!



And without all the thick overhead smoke we've had all day, I dare say it would have been a LOT hotter here. It's blocked out most of the sun and everything has a yellow hue.

And not only have we had the shade from and the smell of the forest fire smoke, one of our neighbours was cooking up what must have been a huge batch of bacon for several hours just after noon. A small bit is fine, but a lot gets to be a bit too much.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> With pies, it is decorative yes, but also allows steam to escape durig cooking so it does not burst. With shortbread, it is pretty much just decorative, or so I am told.



Now that makes sense, as I sure couldn't see any reason to release any steam from shortbread, at least any normal recipe. Pies definitely and some pretty decorator patterns they could make for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Jean says she's with Deborah on this!!


:clap::clap: Great minds thinks alike, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> With pies, it is decorative yes, but also allows steam to escape durig cooking so it does not burst. With shortbread, it is pretty much just decorative, or so I am told.


So, Deborah and Jean are correct. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And without all the thick overhead smoke we've had all day, I dare say it would have been a LOT hotter here. It's blocked out most of the sun and everything has a yellow hue.
> 
> And not only have we had the shade from and the smell of the forest fire smoke, one of our neighbours was cooking up what must have been a huge batch of bacon for several hours just after noon. A small bit is fine, but a lot gets to be a bit too much.


So, are you folks getting the orange skies as they are getting in Vancouver?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> So, are you folks getting the orange skies as they are getting in Vancouver?



Oh yes…

Try these local shots if they'll work for you, just click the "Next" tag:
https://www.facebook.com/VictoriaBC...5880826277/507910129356515/?type=1&permPage=1


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Today on SAP a look at the wildlife along our river, a racoon riding a bike and a guy parachutes into a moving cable car.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh yes…
> 
> Try these local shots if they'll work for you, just click the "Next" tag:
> https://www.facebook.com/VictoriaBC...5880826277/507910129356515/?type=1&permPage=1


Yikes. It is something like out of a Mad Max movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## mapsgirl

I could use coffee by IV this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

mapsgirl said:


> I could use coffee by IV this morning.


Coming right up ................ via a traditional coffee cup, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Golfer Rory McIlroy suffers ‘total rupture' of ankle ligament | The Chronicle Herald

Don, I was sorry to read this article. I always liked Mcllroy.


----------



## SINC

Hello and welcome to mapsgirl, Wendy. Nice to see a fresh poster here today. 

Too bad about McIlroy Marc. My next door neighbour Bill is off to watch the Scottish Open as his son lives about 45 minutes away from the old course. A tourney is na'er the same without the defending champ.


----------



## pm-r

mapsgirl said:


> I could use coffee by IV this morning.




And probably super double strength after your _*Yosemite update hang*_ ordeal yesterday. 
Yosemite update hanging at the "restarting" screen - Page 2 - ehMac.ca

And welcome to the Shang for some comfort. 

Why can't they make the updates to always run and work properly????


----------



## mapsgirl

Thanks for the welcome. I'm not new....just haven't been around in a very long time.


----------



## mapsgirl

pm-r said:


> And probably super double strength after your _*Yosemite update hang*_ ordeal yesterday.
> Yosemite update hanging at the "restarting" screen - Page 2 - ehMac.ca
> 
> And welcome to the Shang for some comfort.
> 
> Why can't they make the updates to always run and work properly????


I'm surprised that I'm not bald.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hello and welcome to mapsgirl, Wendy. Nice to see a fresh poster here today.
> 
> Too bad about McIlroy Marc. My next door neighbour Bill is off to watch the Scottish Open as his son lives about 45 minutes away from the old course. A tourney is na'er the same without the defending champ.


Yes, it was a shame about McIlroy missing this event. He would have been a contender.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And probably super double strength after your _*Yosemite update hang*_ ordeal yesterday.
> Yosemite update hanging at the "restarting" screen - Page 2 - ehMac.ca
> 
> And welcome to the Shang for some comfort.
> 
> Why can't they make the updates to always run and work properly????


Strong coffee is what we serve at The Café Chez Marc, Wendy.


----------



## Dr.G.

mapsgirl said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I'm not new....just haven't been around in a very long time.


Well, welcome back, Wendy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Calgary man charged after flying in chair attached to balloons | The Chronicle Herald

Don, some possible SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it was a shame about McIlroy missing this event. He would have been a contender.


Apparently he has not yet withdrawn and somehow hopes to try and play. It will be interesting to see if that happens.


----------



## SINC

Moaning all, today on SAP a look at Vancouver's trolley museum, a calf plays with a ball and our video features a walk through Chernobyl.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Apparently he has not yet withdrawn and somehow hopes to try and play. It will be interesting to see if that happens.


We shall see. I hope that he does get a chance to play.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready for the early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

While we are setting record heat temps for here in Lunenburg these past few days ......................

VOCM.COM|Yesterday Temps in St. John's Colder Than Resolute | Article


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> While we are setting record heat temps for here in Lunenburg these past few days ......................
> 
> VOCM.COM|Yesterday Temps in St. John's Colder Than Resolute | Article


As are we here as well:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As are we here as well:


That is much warmer than here, Don. mid to high 20s are what we are getting, and the ocean breeze helps to keep things pleasant. A bit of humidity, but not much to make things sticky. It is the air quality that would hurt my asthma there or in parts of BC, AB, SK and MB.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And without all the thick overhead smoke we've had all day, I dare say it would have been a LOT hotter here. It's blocked out most of the sun and everything has a yellow hue.
> 
> And not only have we had the shade from and the smell of the forest fire smoke, one of our neighbours was cooking up what must have been a huge batch of bacon for several hours just after noon. A small bit is fine, but a lot gets to be a bit too much.


Metro Vancouver air quality comparable to Beijing - British Columbia - CBC News 

Stay safe, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Metro Vancouver air quality comparable to Beijing - British Columbia - CBC News

Stay safe, John.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang, 









Here's the "before" shot of what I enjoyed for breakfast today. It was billed as the "Full Newfoundland", and includes baked breakfast beans (with bacon and sausages), salt cod croquettes with a mustard relish, and a touton (fry bread) complete with rich molasses to dip it into.

Now I think I will take my cameras out for a (needed) walk. It's overcast and windy, but I don't care. It's nice to be here.


----------



## johnp

Kim ... Ouch, that was some breakfast!!!  Hope the walk helped!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Metro Vancouver air quality comparable to Beijing - British Columbia - CBC News
> 
> Stay safe, John.


Thanks Marc ... a little in the way of relief this morning .. some cool, marine air flowing in and helping to keep the temperature down at present, and the air a touch cleaner. Rain would be lovely, but not in the forecast.


----------



## CubaMark

KC4 said:


> ...the "Full Newfoundland", and includes baked breakfast beans (with bacon and sausages), salt cod croquettes with a mustard relish, and a touton (fry bread) complete with rich molasses to dip it into.


My tummy is feeling incredibly jealous right now.... YUM!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> View attachment 58161
> 
> 
> Here's the "before" shot of what I enjoyed for breakfast today. It was billed as the "Full Newfoundland", and includes baked breakfast beans (with bacon and sausages), salt cod croquettes with a mustard relish, and a touton (fry bread) complete with rich molasses to dip it into.
> 
> Now I think I will take my cameras out for a (needed) walk. It's overcast and windy, but I don't care. It's nice to be here.


Interesting meal, Kim. Sadly, I hear that the weather has been cool there. Bon chance, mon ami. Send pics of all the places you visit out and about in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc ... a little in the way of relief this morning .. some cool, marine air flowing in and helping to keep the temperature down at present, and the air a touch cleaner. Rain would be lovely, but not in the forecast.


Well, good luck to you and Jean, John. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The OtHD coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome at this time of day for me as I work on tomorrows edition of SAP. Meanwhile today features egg cracking as an art, a back to the fifties video and some flowers in my back yard.

The robin singing in my open window is an added bonus this morning.


----------



## johnp

Don ... I enjoyed seeing the pictures on SAP the other day of buddy doing the old BC trolley around some Vancouver streets. Some fond memories for me!!!

I've attached a couple of links to where a good many of these oldsters are being kept .. we did a walkabout there a couple of years ago, when travelling through the area. Interesting, and at the same time, quite spooky!! 

Ghost Towns of British Columbia - Sandon
Vancouver Trolley Bus Fleet Lives In B.C. Ghost Town

and a few more pic's, etc:
Ghost Town Mysteries: The old trolley buses of Sandon, B.C. | Globalnews.ca
sandon trolley buses - Google Search


----------



## pm-r

Interesting story about the old busses and Sandon John.

It reminds me a bit of Bralorne where my wife grew up, now another abandoned BC mining town.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine morning. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept late this morning and didn't get SAP online until 5:00 or so. Today features a look at an old school in Edmtonon, now a museum. Also a bungee jump with a very soft landing on dry land and how your brain recalls where you parked your car in that shopping centre.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the offer. Been having trouble all morning getting SAP to upload. It is ony partially uploaded and try as I might for hours now, nothing seems to solve a couple of missing images. Grrrr.

At any rate, today features a look at a badger (call out the doxies) and more.

EDIT: I toiled for hours to no avail and finally gave up and re-composed the entire page with new material and it uploaded normally. I must have had a corrupt file in there somewhere, but darned if I could find it. All is well now after a very frustrating morning, except of course that I now have to build tomorrow which will make three complete builds today instead of just one.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang Gang, 

I'm still very much enjoying the beautiful city of St. John's. 

I love the traditional house architecture here and the extremely friendly people. I've had excellent conversations with more people than I can count. 

Marc, are these pink shrubs azaleas, rhododendrons or what? 
They must be hardy to withstand the NL winters but look like something I've seen in much milder climates on the west coast. 

[/ATTACH]


----------



## KC4

Hi Don, 
Just visited SAP all the way from NL. We know that's been done many times before, huh? 

I enjoyed the pictures from the Show & Shine at Grey Eagle/Calgary. That's not too far from where I live.


----------



## SINC

Man oh man Kim, those pink flowers remind me of my pink suit!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?



Thanks for the coffee Marc, and what's going on with the big blue and white tent they put-up in front of the Bluenose II berth earlier this morning???
Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> At any rate, today features a look at a badger (call out the doxies) and more.
> 
> .


Doxies on patrol, Don. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang Gang,
> 
> I'm still very much enjoying the beautiful city of St. John's.
> 
> I love the traditional house architecture here and the extremely friendly people. I've had excellent conversations with more people than I can count.
> 
> Marc, are these pink shrubs azaleas, rhododendrons or what?
> They must be hardy to withstand the NL winters but look like something I've seen in much milder climates on the west coast.
> 
> [/ATTACH]


Those are St. John's rhododendrons, Kim. The further away from St.J. you go west, the bigger they grow. The wind and sea air is not helpful for their growth.

Be sure to get a picture of Jellybean Row to see the colorful houses.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Man oh man Kim, those pink flowers remind me of my pink suit!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the coffee Marc, and what's going on with the big blue and white tent they put-up in front of the Bluenose II berth earlier this morning???
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


Tomorrow is the official launch of the Bluenose II, so there is a celebration planned.

Bluenose II restoration complete, summer tour schedule posted - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Bud Light | "Clothing Drive" Commercial 

:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Want to take my telescope out to see the early night stars and planets. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Very foggy this morning, and it spoofed the doxies a bit. Still, coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, got SAP online shortly after midnight only to have to re-compose it just now with some more great rodeo pics by Al Popil. 

I am invited to a victory garden party for newly elected councillor Bob Russell today at his home, but with thick smoke covering us, I will not be able to stay for long. With my COPD and emphysema, I should not be outdoors today for any length of time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, got SAP online shortly after midnight only to have to re-compose it just now with some more great rodeo pics by Al Popil.
> 
> I am invited to a victory garden party for newly elected councillor Bob Russell today at his home, but with thick smoke covering us, I will not be able to stay for long. With my COPD and emphysema, I should not be outdoors today for any length of time.




I always worry about these sorts of situations myself, mainly due to my asthma. We have been told that if we start getting beautiful sunsets it is because of a bit of haze from the west that is coming this way. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

A grand day. Lunenburg had it's summer craft fair along with a downtown sidewalk sale at various stores. The town was packed with "townies" and tourists. Sunshine, 23C temps and a nice ocean breeze helped to make this a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Alerts for: City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park - Environment Canada

Don, stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Man oh man Kim, those pink flowers remind me of my pink suit!


NOOoooooo…..Don't think pink!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Alerts for: City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park - Environment Canada
> 
> Don, stay safe, mon ami.



A very distinct smoky haze at the SAP Bless webcam site today:
Sony Network Camera SNC-RZ25


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Those are St. John's rhododendrons, Kim. The further away from St.J. you go west, the bigger they grow. The wind and sea air is not helpful for their growth.
> 
> Be sure to get a picture of Jellybean Row to see the colorful houses.


Thanks, Marc. They are beautiful shrubs but probably could not withstand Calgary's Chinooks. 

Is there a special row of those houses called Jellybean row? I can probably look it up. 

Went whale and puffin watching today at Bay Bull. Successful on both accounts. Was even lucky enough to see an iceberg yesterday from Signal Hill. 

I found the Ferryland/Avalon area extremely scenic this afternoon as well. Very cold today though.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Alerts for: City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park - Environment Canada
> 
> Don, stay safe, mon ami.


I went to the garden party and stayed just over an hour. That was all I could stand. Am now hiding out in the motor home with the air runing to stay cool and smoke free.


----------



## johnp

Kim ..... sounds like your having a fine time, and experiencing some 'real' Newfoundand/Labrador as well ... local sights, and the weather too!!


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Thanks, Marc. They are beautiful shrubs but probably could not withstand Calgary's Chinooks.
> … …. ...


There are lots of rhodo and azelia varieties that could be grown in the Calgary area if you wanted to.

One of the secrets is providing a properly prepared bed and maybe some sort of weather protection. All the same for roses etc. that some don't think they can survive there properly.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks, Marc. They are beautiful shrubs but probably could not withstand Calgary's Chinooks.
> 
> Is there a special row of those houses called Jellybean row? I can probably look it up.
> 
> Went whale and puffin watching today at Bay Bull. Successful on both accounts. Was even lucky enough to see an iceberg yesterday from Signal Hill.
> 
> I found the Ferryland/Avalon area extremely scenic this afternoon as well. Very cold today though.


Jellybean Row Houses

Yes, Kim, people have been complaining that the Rod Stewart concert on Confederation Hill has everyone dressed in winter clothes.

The Bay Bulls whale and puffin tours are great if you see whales and puffins. Icebergs in July? Lucky you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I went to the garden party and stayed just over an hour. That was all I could stand. Am now hiding out in the motor home with the air runing to stay cool and smoke free.


S tay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Kim ..... sounds like your having a fine time, and experiencing some 'real' Newfoundand/Labrador as well ... local sights, and the weather too!!


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> NOOoooooo…..Don't think pink!


:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks, Marc. They are beautiful shrubs but probably could not withstand Calgary's Chinooks.
> 
> Is there a special row of those houses called Jellybean row? I can probably look it up.
> 
> Went whale and puffin watching today at Bay Bull. Successful on both accounts. Was even lucky enough to see an iceberg yesterday from Signal Hill.
> 
> I found the Ferryland/Avalon area extremely scenic this afternoon as well. Very cold today though.


Jellybean row


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Jellybean row


How on Earth did they get such a name??? 

I've never seen any jellybean anywhere close to that shape, unless of course they had been stepped on.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How on Earth did they get such a name???
> 
> I've never seen any jellybean anywhere close to that shape, unless of course they had been stepped on.


Think color, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Clear skies and 18C temps are beckoning me to bring out my telescope once again. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II in Lunenburg to kick off summer sailing season - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Great fun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee does sound good indeed. The smoke lingers here and I find it very uncomfortable. Thank goodness I now have my daily inhaler to help with my breathing.

Today on SAP a look at a local garden, a trap for wild boars and booze soaked fruits we all love. Tis is a bit of a rehash from yesterday's corrupted files as I finally tracked down the culprit file.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. What sort of inhaler do you have?


----------



## SINC

I use this inhaler Marc:

https://sk.lung.ca/drugs/pages/706.html

A small capsule of power goes into the oval shaped hole and you squeeze the two amber spring loaded handles on each sie to puncture it, then close the lid and inhale, twice to be sure you get all the micro powder.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc and Don et all. Say Don do you think the fires could hit Manitoba? I remember when Northern Quebec had massive fires and we could smell them in Oshawa.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bluenose II in Lunenburg to kick off summer sailing season - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Great fun today.



And it looks like she was off bright and early @ 7:00am this morning and visiting up the coast again it looks like, and it seems to be a favourite destination lately:
https://bluenose.novascotia.ca/location

At least the tent is up for those visiting her normal berth even though she isn't there. Maybe she's just escaping all the crowd who dropped by expecting to see her. Hmmm...????


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning Marc and Don et all. Say Don do you think the fires could hit Manitoba? I remember when Northern Quebec had massive fires and we could smell them in Oshawa.


Right now the winds have been from the east and all that smoke we have is from Sask. If it switches to westerly as it normally blows, the smoke will clear, but I doubt the fires will spread towards Manitoba as most of the Sask. fires are near the Alberta border.


----------



## pm-r

Some of the Alberta webcams give a pretty good view as to how bad the smoke pollution is and not the best thing for many, i.e.:
Webcam

And as for todays SAP Whatzit?, I'd say it's a photo of Spotted Lake (or Khiluk), a salt alkali lake in British Columbia located northwest of Osoyoos BC that reveals colorful mineral deposits when it partially dries in the summer months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I have used a spin haler somewhat like that. Found it to be very effective.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. How is Life in Dalton, GA these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And it looks like she was off bright and early @ 7:00am this morning and visiting up the coast again it looks like, and it seems to be a favourite destination lately:
> https://bluenose.novascotia.ca/location
> 
> At least the tent is up for those visiting her normal berth even though she isn't there. Maybe she's just escaping all the crowd who dropped by expecting to see her. Hmmm...????


Yes, she is quite the sight when in full sail. A friend of mine took this picture.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. How is Life in Dalton, GA these days?


Hi Marc, haven't been able to get there yet, had some family issues which are now resolved and now MayBelle has kept us up two nights in a row with some squirts and vomiting. Nothing during the day, just at 3 in the morning. So we have put her on water only today, and will get some Pedialyte for her as well. Fed her some white rice to see if she will eat anything. She seems playful at times but being a dog she sleeps a lot as well. When she is normal we will be heading down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, haven't been able to get there yet, had some family issues which are now resolved and now MayBelle has kept us up two nights in a row with some squirts and vomiting. Nothing during the day, just at 3 in the morning. So we have put her on water only today, and will get some Pedialyte for her as well. Fed her some white rice to see if she will eat anything. She seems playful at times but being a dog she sleeps a lot as well. When she is normal we will be heading down.


Sorry to hear about Maybelle, Rp. Still, you are missing the hottest time of the year in that part of Georgia. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another beautiful sunset here in Lunenburg, NS. Sadly, it was due to a light haze brought east from the smoke of the devastating fires out west. Stay safe, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

IT'S RAINING!

Glory be!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> IT'S RAINING!
> 
> Glory be!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all bright and early tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee does indeed sound good.

Today on SAP, never p!ss off a camel, a video with a pit bull and some baby turkeys and 'A Brief And Revealing History Of The Swimsuit'.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot afternoon, when I tried to paint the other side of my fence. Got about 2/3s of the way through and then called it a day. Way too hot here today to work much outside in the full sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all early tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. There is some freshly brewed coffee ready when you are up and about to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. I slept in a wee bit, but SAP is now online with a daily gif about a fitted sheet, a kids surprise at a shopping mall in Paris and 'How The Fight Started . . .'


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. I slept in a wee bit, but SAP is now online with a daily gif about a fitted sheet, a kids surprise at a shopping mall in Paris and 'How The Fight Started . . .'


Morning, Don. I liked the flash mob in Paris clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/barkbox/videos/vb.264418603594198/871484912887561/?type=2&theater

Well, doxies are called "carpet sharks".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. There is some freshly brewed OtHD coffee waiting for you when you rise to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for having the brew on.

You will be very interested in SAP today for a couple of reasons. First, your bird pics taken earlier in the spring are leading the way today, thanks for them. Also DO NOT miss today's video and keep a tissue handy when you watch it. If you have never seen this one, you will never forget it.


----------



## javaqueen

Good morning everyone, so sorry that I have been away for so long


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> Good morning everyone, so sorry that I have been away for so long


Well, well, hello Kim, long time no see indeed. Still teaching piano?


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Well, well, hello Kim, long time no see indeed. Still teaching piano?


oh yes, that is why I haven't been on.............we opened a new studio for me about 2 years ago and I have been extremely busy setting things up and hiring new teachers......etc, etc, etc

How are you?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Kim and all. Your morning smile.

When Bob Hope died, he went to heaven, where Saint Peter gave him the standard tour from the streets of gold to the tree of life. After it was over, Saint Peter asked Bob Hope if he had any questions.

Bob Hope answered, "Just 2 questions; first what do you do all day in heaven?"

Saint Peter answered, "Well, we sit around and remember all the good things that happened on Earth. As for the unfortunate people who went to the other place, they have to sit around and remember all the bad things that happened on Earth."

"Interesting!", said Bob Hope, "My second question is; what are those large round metal structures at the top of the hill?"

Saint Peter replied, "Tanks." 

"Tanks?", said Bob Hope

"Yes," said Saint Peter, "Tanks for the memories."


----------



## Rps

Don, would this be an SAP item:

Political Correctness Defined

Following is the winning entry from an annual contest calling for the most appropriate definition of a contemporary term. This year's term: Political Correctness. And the winner is: 
"Political Correctness is a doctrine fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end."


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> oh yes, that is why I haven't been on.............we opened a new studio for me about 2 years ago and I have been extremely busy setting things up and hiring new teachers......etc, etc, etc
> 
> How are you?


I am just fine thanks, nice to see you back.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for having the brew on.
> 
> You will be very interested in SAP today for a couple of reasons. First, your bird pics taken earlier in the spring are leading the way today, thanks for them. Also DO NOT miss today's video and keep a tissue handy when you watch it. If you have never seen this one, you will never forget it.


Great pics of the mourning dove and the two ducks that I took this Spring, Don. They look great blown up on SAP. Merci, mon ami.

I have seen the Loyal Dog clip a few times before, but it is always good to see it again. As an organ donor, it does have an impact.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good morning everyone, so sorry that I have been away for so long


Afternoon, Kim. Welcome home. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> oh yes, that is why I haven't been on.............we opened a new studio for me about 2 years ago and I have been extremely busy setting things up and hiring new teachers......etc, etc, etc
> 
> How are you?


Wow!!! Sounds like a grand studio. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Kim and all. Your morning smile.
> 
> When Bob Hope died, he went to heaven, where Saint Peter gave him the standard tour from the streets of gold to the tree of life. After it was over, Saint Peter asked Bob Hope if he had any questions.
> 
> Bob Hope answered, "Just 2 questions; first what do you do all day in heaven?"
> 
> Saint Peter answered, "Well, we sit around and remember all the good things that happened on Earth. As for the unfortunate people who went to the other place, they have to sit around and remember all the bad things that happened on Earth."
> 
> "Interesting!", said Bob Hope, "My second question is; what are those large round metal structures at the top of the hill?"
> 
> Saint Peter replied, "Tanks."
> 
> "Tanks?", said Bob Hope
> 
> "Yes," said Saint Peter, "Tanks for the memories."


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> Good morning everyone, so sorry that I have been away for so long


Hi Kim ... good to see your post, and hear that your piano studio has been doing well!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Another hot day here in Lunenburg. Even the doxies don't want to spend much time outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Welcome home. How is Life treating you these days?


Life is treating me very good these days, the piano studio is coming along very well, I have been writing some songs in the hopes of having a CD ready in the very near future and just about 17 months ago, I became a grand mother for the first time 




Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!! Sounds like a grand studio. :clap: :clap: :clap:


It is a wonderful studio and hearing music on all levels is my dream come true.



johnp said:


> Hi Kim ... good to see your post, and hear that your piano studio has been doing well!!


Thank you so much, it is great to be back here



Dr.G. said:


> Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


See you tomorrow *wave*


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone as I listen to gently falling rain through my open windows.

SAP is up for the day with a gif of a dog in a suitcase, a video showing how induction cooking works (quite educational by the way) and 'Why Bacon Is So Irresistible'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone as I listen to gently falling rain through my open windows.
> 
> SAP is up for the day with a gif of a dog in a suitcase, a video showing how induction cooking works (quite educational by the way) and 'Why Bacon Is So Irresistible'.


Morning, Don. We received some needed rain overnight at well. Sunny with clear skies right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Life is treating me very good these days, the piano studio is coming along very well, I have been writing some songs in the hopes of having a CD ready in the very near future and just about 17 months ago, I became a grand mother for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a wonderful studio and hearing music on all levels is my dream come true.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, it is great to be back here
> 
> 
> 
> See you tomorrow *wave*


Good to hear the news, Kim. Mazel tov on becoming a grandmother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready when you are up and about on this fine day.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc. Hope that everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don, Kim et all. I am having a dreadful day so far today. This morning on the 401 I looked over to my left and there was a woman in a brand new Cadillac doing 65 mph with her face up next to her vanity mirror putting on her eye makeup. I looked away for a few seconds and continued shaving. When I looked back she was halfway over in my lane still working on that makeup. 

As a man, I don't scare easily. But she scared me so much, that I dropped my electric shaver, which knocked the donut out of my other hand. In all the confusion of trying to straighten out the car with my knees against the steering wheel; it knocked my cell phone away from my ear, which fell into the coffee between my legs splashing and burning Big Joe and the Twins. I ruined my phone, soaked my trousers and disconnected an important call to my girlfriend.

Damn women drivers!


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Kim et all. I am having a dreadful day so far today. This morning on the 401 I looked over to my left and there was a woman in a brand new Cadillac doing 65 mph with her face up next to her vanity mirror putting on her eye makeup. I looked away for a few seconds and continued shaving. When I looked back she was halfway over in my lane still working on that makeup.
> 
> As a man, I don't scare easily. But she scared me so much, that I dropped my electric shaver, which knocked the donut out of my other hand. In all the confusion of trying to straighten out the car with my knees against the steering wheel; it knocked my cell phone away from my ear, which fell into the coffee between my legs splashing and burning Big Joe and the Twins. I ruined my phone, soaked my trousers and disconnected an important call to my girlfriend.
> 
> Damn women drivers!


Thanks for the giggle this morning.........definitely a good visual


----------



## Rps

You are welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee Marc. Hope that everyone has a wonderful day.


Same to you, Kim. Good to see you back on a daily basis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don, Kim et all. I am having a dreadful day so far today. This morning on the 401 I looked over to my left and there was a woman in a brand new Cadillac doing 65 mph with her face up next to her vanity mirror putting on her eye makeup. I looked away for a few seconds and continued shaving. When I looked back she was halfway over in my lane still working on that makeup.
> 
> As a man, I don't scare easily. But she scared me so much, that I dropped my electric shaver, which knocked the donut out of my other hand. In all the confusion of trying to straighten out the car with my knees against the steering wheel; it knocked my cell phone away from my ear, which fell into the coffee between my legs splashing and burning Big Joe and the Twins. I ruined my phone, soaked my trousers and disconnected an important call to my girlfriend.
> 
> Damn women drivers!


Just one of those days, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tiger Woods at British Open 2015: Thursday Leaderboard, Score, Twitter Reaction | Bleacher Report

Don, does not look like a good start for Tiger.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Tiger Woods at British Open 2015: Thursday Leaderboard, Score, Twitter Reaction | Bleacher Report
> 
> Don, does not look like a good start for Tiger.


Sadly, I think Tiger is finished as a golfer. His career winning record is over.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, I think Tiger is finished as a golfer. His career winning record is over.


While I am not a Tiger Woods fan, it is sad to see how his golfing abilities have cratered this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is forming in the western skies as we were able to have a BBQ and actually eat outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Finally home from the new house and the renovations, I am in charge of stripping the wallpaper - 6 layers on one wall alone. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Just killing time, waiting for the date on my MBP to roll over to tomorrow. Then I can upload SAP and get on with the Friday edition.


----------



## SINC

Upload went well today and SAP is now up with a chuckle courtesy of Rp called 'The Pet Shop'. Also a look at some lillies in our garden and why so many MPs are retiring.


----------



## Dr.G.

'The Pet Shop' XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## mapsgirl

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Marc, you know that I love coffee  

Spoiling myself today and getting my hair done, then back to removing wallpaper - always looking for help if anyone is interested????


----------



## SINC

Morning again all. Went back to bed for five hours and now need a coffee for sure. In spite of a forecast for much rain today, all we are getting is cloud, scattered showers and a vicious wind at 30, gusting to 45 and a cool 13°.


----------



## javaqueen

They are calling for scattered thunderstorms around here today. Let's see what happens. Time for another coffee.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, could use a cup or three today. I recently spent $6,500 on a young registered Black Angus bull. I put him out with the herd but he just ate grass and wouldn't even look at a cow. I was beginning to think I had paid more for that bull than he was worth.

Anyhow, I had the Vet come and have a look at him. He said the bull was very healthy, so he gave me some pills to feed him once per day.

The bull started to service the cows within two days, all my cows! He even broke through the fence and bred with all of my neighbor's cows! He's like a machine! I don't know what was in the pills the Vet gave him ......... but they kind of taste like peppermint.


----------



## Dr.G.

mapsgirl said:


> Happy Friday everyone!


Same to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc, you know that I love coffee
> 
> Spoiling myself today and getting my hair done, then back to removing wallpaper - always looking for help if anyone is interested????


Morning, Kim. Coffee coming right up. Sorry, but another sunny day means I either have to mow my lawn or paint the fence. What I don't do today will have to be tomorrow's chore.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again all. Went back to bed for five hours and now need a coffee for sure. In spite of a forecast for much rain today, all we are getting is cloud, scattered showers and a vicious wind at 30, gusting to 45 and a cool 13°.


Coffee coming right up, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, could use a cup or three today. I recently spent $6,500 on a young registered Black Angus bull. I put him out with the herd but he just ate grass and wouldn't even look at a cow. I was beginning to think I had paid more for that bull than he was worth.
> 
> Anyhow, I had the Vet come and have a look at him. He said the bull was very healthy, so he gave me some pills to feed him once per day.
> 
> The bull started to service the cows within two days, all my cows! He even broke through the fence and bred with all of my neighbor's cows! He's like a machine! I don't know what was in the pills the Vet gave him ......... but they kind of taste like peppermint.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/SausageDogCentral/videos/10153220802202562/

An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Rps

And another classic.... http://youtu.be/Pk7yqlTMvp8


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And another classic.... http://youtu.be/Pk7yqlTMvp8


Yes ............. and that lead to the greatest divide between ranchers since the cattlemen took on the farmers in the old west. Imagine, vast herds of bison, doxies and cats all trying to jam into a few of the western territories!?!


----------



## Dr.G.

Until I get another flag pole, I can only fly one flag at a time. Right now the Canadian flag is flying out front, but a neighbor, who is also a dual citizen, suggested I get a new flag like the one he has flying outside of his house.


----------



## Rps

Marc, your flag dilemma reminds me of the time I tried to start a wrist band protest ..... But I couldn't find an appropriate colour!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, your flag dilemma reminds me of the time I tried to start a wrist band protest ..... But I couldn't find an appropriate colour!


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear that the Mother Canada statue is now being proposed to be moved from being erected in the Cape Breton Highlands to atop Tunnel Mountain in AB. Interesting.

Maybe the mountain at Banff could be carved like Mount Rushmore and have our best four prime ministers????


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I hear that the Mother Canada statue is now being proposed to be moved from being erected in the Cape Breton Highlands to atop Tunnel Mountain in AB. Interesting.
> 
> Maybe the mountain at Banff could be carved like Mount Rushmore and have our best four prime ministers????


The perfect Harper legacy, a monumental erection atop Tunnel Mountain?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Until I get another flag pole, I can only fly one flag at a time. Right now the Canadian flag is flying out front, but a neighbor, who is also a dual citizen, suggested I get a new flag like the one he has flying outside of his house.



Or you could check and see if Canadian Tire still has the flag pole kits on sale as they had a week or so ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The perfect Harper legacy, a monumental erection atop Tunnel Mountain?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Or you could check and see if Canadian Tire still has the flag pole kits on sale as they had a week or so ago.


Good idea, Patrick. However, for now, only the Canadian flag shall fly outside of my house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mike Weir taking ‘an indefinite leave of absence' from pro golf | The Chronicle Herald

Sad, while I am no fan of Tiger, I am a big fan of Mike Weir.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Mike Weir taking ‘an indefinite leave of absence' from pro golf | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Sad, while I am no fan of Tiger, I am a big fan of Mike Weir.


That is too bad, since I played left, I always cheer for the lefties. Mike, Phil, Bubba and the rest.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> That is too bad, since I played left, I always cheer for the lefties. Mike, Phil, Bubba and the rest.


Not to be a smart Alec Sinc, but is there a competitive advantage one over the other.... I'm thinking baseball here ..... although I'm not thoroughly convinced on the lefty-righty thing.


----------



## Rps

There are 10 types of people in the world, those who understand binary numbers and those who don't.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is too bad, since I played left, I always cheer for the lefties. Mike, Phil, Bubba and the rest.


A leftie???? You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never would have guessed that in a million years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not to be a smart Alec Sinc, but is there a competitive advantage one over the other.... I'm thinking baseball here ..... although I'm not thoroughly convinced on the lefty-righty thing.


Tell that to Sandy Koufax ................. he struck you out regardless of which side of the plate you came to bat. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early to go off and do some stargazing. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A leftie???? You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never would have guessed that in a million years.



I think he was just referring to his golf, and not his politics.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A leftie???? You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never would have guessed that in a million years.


Yep, although I am right-handed, I played hockey, baseball and golf as a leftie.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is online now with a very lucky bird in our daily gif, The Death Of Bees Explained in our video and Nutrient-Rich Algae That Tastes Just Like Bacon.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think he was just referring to his golf, and not his politics.


No, Patrick, under that gruff exterior is a gentle liberal progressive ....... with a four handicap.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, although I am right-handed, I played hockey, baseball and golf as a leftie.


Interesting. Did this start when you were a boy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is ready when you are ready to face this new day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Did this start when you were a boy?


It did indeed. I did all things left. Shooting a bow and arrow, sling shots, etc, always led with the left hand.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Very hot here today, the humidex is to hit 42c ...... WOW!,,,

Don I thought you might like this for SAP ..

The boss of a Madison Avenue advertising agency called a spontaneous staff meeting in the middle of a particularly stressful week. (This is one pretty sharp boss!) When everyone gathered, the boss, who understood the benefits of having fun, told the burnt out staff the purpose of the meeting was to have a quick contest. The theme: Viagra advertising slogans. The only rule was they had to use past ad slogans, originally written for other products that captured the essence of Viagra. Slight variations were acceptable. About 7 minutes later, they turned in their suggestions and created a Top 10 List. With all the laughter and camaraderie, the rest of the week went very well for everyone! 

The top 10 were: 

10. Viagra, Whaazzzz up! 

9. Viagra, The quicker pecker picker upper. 

8. Viagra, like a rock ! 

7. Viagra, When it absolutely, positively has to be there overnight. 

6. Viagra , Be all that you can be. 

5. Viagra, Reach out and touch someone. 

4. Viagra, Strong enough for a man, but made for a woman. 

3. Viagra, Home of the whopper! 

2. Viagra, We bring good things to Life! 

And the unanimous number one slogan: 






1. This is your peepee. This is your peepee on drugs


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Very hot here today, the humidex is to hit 42c ...... WOW!,,,
> 
> Don I thought you might like this for SAP ..
> 
> The boss of a Madison Avenue advertising agency called a spontaneous staff meeting in the middle of a particularly stressful week. (This is one pretty sharp boss!) When everyone gathered, the boss, who understood the benefits of having fun, told the burnt out staff the purpose of the meeting was to have a quick contest. The theme: Viagra advertising slogans. The only rule was they had to use past ad slogans, originally written for other products that captured the essence of Viagra. Slight variations were acceptable. About 7 minutes later, they turned in their suggestions and created a Top 10 List. With all the laughter and camaraderie, the rest of the week went very well for everyone!
> 
> The top 10 were:
> 
> 10. Viagra, Whaazzzz up!
> 
> 9. Viagra, The quicker pecker picker upper.
> 
> 8. Viagra, like a rock !
> 
> 7. Viagra, When it absolutely, positively has to be there overnight.
> 
> 6. Viagra , Be all that you can be.
> 
> 5. Viagra, Reach out and touch someone.
> 
> 4. Viagra, Strong enough for a man, but made for a woman.
> 
> 3. Viagra, Home of the whopper!
> 
> 2. Viagra, We bring good things to Life!
> 
> And the unanimous number one slogan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This is your peepee. This is your peepee on drugs



Rp, these are way too risqué for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

L'Hermione, visiting Lunenburg, NS. from France.


----------



## Dr.G.

L'Hermione, visiting Lunenburg, NS. from France, is the largest tall ship in the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

French replica ship L'Hermione sails into Lunenburg - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, these are way too risqué for SAP.


... and here on The Shang as well ... I suspect. 
On a side note ... I enjoyed them!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... and here on The Shang as well ... I suspect.
> On a side note ... I enjoyed them!!


Me too ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Awoke a half hour ago to the noise of a party across the street. Darn thing started about 2:00 pm and is still going on. And on. Too many cars starting, then roaring offf for my liking so hope all are safe.

Today on SAP, a smoky sky sunset, the Sunday Whatzit? and a precision marching band to enjoy in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Awoke a half hour ago to the noise of a party across the street. Darn thing started about 2:00 pm and is still going on. And on. Too many cars starting, then roaring offf for my liking so hope all are safe.
> 
> Today on SAP, a smoky sky sunset, the Sunday Whatzit? and a precision marching band to enjoy in our video.


tptptptp I hate those sorts of loud parties, especially when it is warm and you have to keep your windows open all night.

As I gave the Watzit pic to you to give to Bixman, I shall not reveal what it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some Sunday Brunch?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> tptptptp I hate those sorts of loud parties, especially when it is warm and you have to keep your windows open all night.
> 
> As I gave the Watzit pic to you to give to Bixman, I shall not reveal what it is.


Yes, Bixman acknowledges that in tomorrow's answer, Marc.


----------



## SINC

We were slated to leave for a week long trip to Saskatchewan today, but it has been put on hold. While working on the motor home yesterday, packing things for the trip as I opened the fridge, I noticed the interior light flash three times. I wondered if I had done that with the door, held open with my knee as I was putting away the groceries and it kept trying to close so thought little of it. Then about 10 minutes later, I noticed the indicator light on the water pump switch flash three times and it dawned on me that it was the low battery warning. Since I had never seen it in eleven years of operating the rig, it took me that long to tumble to what it was.

Sure enough when I checked the battery levels on the master board indicator, they were dead, this after about a half hour of use as I had driven it to the sanitary dump and back without issue. I guess I should not be surprised after ten years of service as they were replaced just one year after buying the rig as the original set was defective.

I now have to take it to a battery dealer tomorrow morning and have them install two new deep cycle storage batteries before we can leave or my backup power to overnight without land power is lost.

I suspect this will cost me $4-500 as these are huge batteries and they were $130 each ten years back. Always something when one owns either a boat or an RV.


----------



## Rps

Have a safe trip Don. I guess a repair is better found at home than on the road.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Have a safe trip Don. I guess a repair is better found at home than on the road.


Very true. Bon voyage, Don ............. a day late.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/PopstarMagazine/videos/10153080618467604/

Strange ............ but it works.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> …
> …
> I now have to take it to a battery dealer tomorrow morning and have them install two new deep cycle storage batteries before we can leave or my backup power to overnight without land power is lost.
> 
> I suspect this will cost me $4-500 as these are huge batteries and they were $130 each ten years back. Always something when one owns either a boat or an RV.



I you or a friend are a Costco member, checkout their batteries as they sell excellent batteries for cars, RVs etc. as well as deep cycle types and an excellent warranty.
Just saying…


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yes, Bixman acknowledges that in tomorrow's answer, Marc.



It seems that todays SAP Whatzit? is a magnified closeup photo of a tea bag.

But I don't know what brand it is and I would have thought a tea bag would have had a much more open "weave" or porous fibre layout.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> I now have to take it to a battery dealer tomorrow morning and have them install two new deep cycle storage batteries before we can leave or my backup power to overnight without land power is lost.


Any room on top of your RV for a couple of solar panels, Don? They could come in handy when you're far from civilization with a dead battery 

Hope the trip is enjoyable!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Any room on top of your RV for a couple of solar panels, Don? They could come in handy when you're far from civilization with a dead battery
> 
> Hope the trip is enjoyable!


I have often thought of this Mark, but the cost is prohibitive. I have an on board generator that puts out 4 KW so am OK that way, but I need those batteries to start it. Once running, I have the ability to run the microwave, coffee percolator, big screen TV, etc. I do in fact have a single solar panel that keeps my starter battery charged at all times.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, and thanks for the coffee. Am in Battleford this morning and headed to Swift Current today. I will have to miss The Open today is my only regret.

SAP is up with a dog video you will want to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, and thanks for the coffee. Am in Battleford this morning and headed to Swift Current today. I will have to miss The Open today is my only regret.
> 
> SAP is up with a dog video you will want to see.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

He Thinks She Is Ignoring Him At School, But Then He Sees Her Again And Something Awesome Happens - Trendzified

So sweet ...............

For some reason, the link is not working.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems that todays SAP Whatzit? is a magnified closeup photo of a tea bag.
> 
> But I don't know what brand it is and I would have thought a tea bag would have had a much more open "weave" or porous fibre layout.


"As usual around here on a Sunday, Bixman is busy trying to stump 
readers as to the identity of mystery items he collects. Do you know 
what this common everyday item is? It's a close-up shot of a tea-bag! 
Thanks to 'Mr. Glass' for his puzzle find for this week."

Bixman / St Albert


----------



## Dr.G.

Grocery store chain A&P files for bankruptcy protection - The Globe and Mail

Sad. This was our local supermarket that my mom used to take me to when I was a little boy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Grocery store chain A&P files for bankruptcy protection - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Sad. This was our local supermarket that my mom used to take me to when I was a little boy.


So gone are: Boston Brown Beans, AP Cherry Drink, Spanish Log, Glazed/Sugared Cherry Donuts and a host of other items of my childhood. 156 years is more than average to be in business. Sad really, all those out of work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So gone are: Boston Brown Beans, AP Cherry Drink, Spanish Log, Glazed/Sugared Cherry Donuts and a host of other items of my childhood. 156 years is more than average to be in business. Sad really, all those out of work.


All too true, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

He Thinks She Is Ignoring Him At School, But Then He Sees Her Again And Something Awesome Happens - Trendzified

Link works now.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I have often thought of this Mark, but the cost is prohibitive. I have an on board generator that puts out 4 KW so am OK that way, but I need those batteries to start it. Once running, I have the ability to run the microwave, coffee percolator, big screen TV, etc. I do in fact have a single solar panel that keeps my starter battery charged at all times.




I guess the RV'ing is similar to boating when one has aux power or generators, we don't, but I'd sure want to have a small starting battery reserved for the generator.

Anyway, have a good trip and you sure got those new batteries fast!!


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon all........is there any coffee left? need a quick pick me up before I get back to office work and such


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> afternoon all........is there any coffee left? need a quick pick me up before I get back to office work and such


Afternoon, Kim. For you, we brew our coffee freshly and strong. Enjoy.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> I have often thought of this Mark, but the cost is prohibitive. I have an on board generator that puts out 4 KW so am OK that way, but I need those batteries to start it. Once running, I have the ability to run the microwave, coffee percolator, big screen TV, etc. I do in fact have a single solar panel that keeps my starter battery charged at all times.


With solar panel prices having been cut in half over the past decade, I wondered what the market was offering right now. A quick search for "solar rv canada" brought up options ranging from* $250* (55w system) to $5000 (155w system). Looks like you really do need to know what you need and shop around. One of the RV Solar sites I checked specifically cited charging of the onboard deep cycle batteries as one of their kit's intended uses.

I grew up around chainsaws, motorbikes, tractors and vehicles with less-than-optimal emissions control, so the smell of gas, smoke & exhaust brings out a certain nostalgia in me. But as an adult (and don't let the guys over in the AGW thread know), I am less a fanatic in the fight against greenhouse gasses than a stickler for cutting pollution for the sake of having clean local air/environment. Going solar, if it can be done at a decent price point (doesn't need to be the cheapest, because there are opportunity costs I'm willing to eat for clean air), is desirable to me. 

I'd think there would be an opportunity for someone to come up with a solar rack that could slide out to serve as the 'awning' that most RVs have as a roll-up canvas sheet. Generate power and offer shelter simultaneously!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and face a new day. Coffee is freshly brewed.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP online with a video of a grizzly confronting a wolf pack. Gotta run, later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP online with a video of a grizzly confronting a wolf pack. Gotta run, later . . .


Have a good time in SK, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don et all. Cooler here today but will still be warm to hot. Would love a Butter Toffee coffee if Chez Marc has any!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don et all. Cooler here today but will still be warm to hot. Would love a Butter Toffee coffee if Chez Marc has any!


Morning, Rp. We always have that for you. One BT coffee coming right up.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Good so far. We are hoping to get away down south this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good so far. We are hoping to get away down south this week.


Bon voyage and stay cool.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP online with a video of a grizzly confronting a wolf pack. Gotta run, later . . .



I don't know if it's just me or what, but the SAP's BBC News Feed: doesn't always load for me but will usually after several reload page attempts, but no today so far, not with Safari or Firefox.

Anyone else having the same problem?
Javascript and everything else are all enabled.

EDIT:
Typical, I just tried again after posting here and the "blastcasta"sp?? strip started loading in the yellow BBC News Feed: strip.
Don't know why such a delay or so many attempts were needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't know if it's just me or what, but the SAP's BBC News Feed: doesn't always load for me but will usually after several reload page attempts, but no today so far, not with Safari or Firefox.
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem?
> Javascript and everything else are all enabled.
> 
> EDIT:
> Typical, I just tried again after posting here and the "blastcasta"sp?? strip started loading in the yellow BBC News Feed: strip.
> Don't know why such a delay or so many attempts were needed.


No problems here, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP online with a video of a grizzly confronting a wolf pack. Gotta run, later . . .


Good thing that is was not a pack of doxies ................... or there would have been one less bear in this world.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I don't know if it's just me or what, but the SAP's BBC News Feed: doesn't always load for me but will usually after several reload page attempts, but no today so far, not with Safari or Firefox.
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem?
> Javascript and everything else are all enabled.
> 
> EDIT:
> Typical, I just tried again after posting here and the "blastcasta"sp?? strip started loading in the yellow BBC News Feed: strip.
> Don't know why such a delay or so many attempts were needed.


Yep, it is spotty as can be, but readers don't want me to pull it, at least when I did my email was full of complaints.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, it is spotty as can be, but readers don't want me to pull it, at least when I did my email was full of complaints.



Thanks Don, and please don't pull it!! 

I was just curious if it was just me or not, but I can live with it's spottyness as long as it eventually loads.

I think the problem may have started after a recent java update for my Mavericks running 27" iMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, Don ............ don't pull it. It works well for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some thunder is booming overhead, sending the doxies for cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Deborah and I are going on holidays for about a week to celebrate our 20th anniversary. I hope to be away from technology to enjoy this trip. So, after tomorrow at about noon or so, you folks are on your own. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone, another very long day at the studio, teaching and office work were done today  Another long day tomorrow, but I am looking forward to hearing my students play.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Deborah and I are going on holidays for about a week to celebrate our 20th anniversary. I hope to be away from technology to enjoy this trip. So, after tomorrow at about noon or so, you folks are on your own. Paix, mes amis.



Happy 20th Anniversary Marc and Deborah!!!

And don't forget Marc, it's an Anniversary Holiday and no technology interruptions or peeking!!

Have A GREAT HOLIDAY TIME!!!

Patrick and Sandi
===========


----------



## SINC

Congrats on 20 Marc, enjoy your get-a-way with Deborah. Ann's family is holding an early 50th for Ann and I this weekend, when we are all together in her home town. Actual date however is not until October 8.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP an Irish cabbie gives his views on same sex marriage, a close up look at a spider and a guy can't walk and talk at the same time without hitting a van in our daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone, another very long day at the studio, teaching and office work were done today  Another long day tomorrow, but I am looking forward to hearing my students play.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Happy 20th Anniversary Marc and Deborah!!!
> 
> And don't forget Marc, it's an Anniversary Holiday and no technology interruptions or peeking!!
> 
> Have A GREAT HOLIDAY TIME!!!
> 
> Patrick and Sandi
> ===========


Thank you, Patrick. I agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Congrats on 20 Marc, enjoy your get-a-way with Deborah. Ann's family is holding an early 50th for Ann and I this weekend, when we are all together in her home town. Actual date however is not until October 8.


Thanks, Don. 50 .............. wow!!! :clap:


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Marc, some coffee would be lovely this morning. I will be at the studio in the next 45 minutes and then it is off to the races so to speak  First student arrives at 10:00


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Coffee coming right up. After 12 Noon, someone else will have to take over the coffee making duties.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heading out now. See you all next week. Have fun, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone, just home now......hope that everyone had a great day today


----------



## SINC

It will be an odd week without Marc around, but carry on we must.

Today on SAP a video of a ditty you have not heard before, a scary marriage proposal and Forget What You 'Know' About Birth Order.

Leaving Regina this am and headed to Windthorst, SK for a few days. Have a great day all!


----------



## javaqueen

morning Don, I agree without Marc it will be very different..........Loved the little ditty on SAP this morning  

Enjoy your drive


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, the wind today is unusual, out of the east, never a good sign, nor is it good for gas mileage when pushig a motor home into such a wind. Oh well, only an hour and a half on the road today, so not to worry.


----------



## Rps

Morning Son, Kim, et all. Would love some BT this morning. Don loved the "ough" piece.


----------



## iamjenny

*Replay*

Monster live long enough


----------



## CubaMark

Would have dropped in for coffee this morning, amigos, but we had no internet until 3:45pm CST. You never appreciate what you have until it's gone


----------



## johnp

Hi all. Got back today from our 4-night stay in Manning Park, BC. A good time -- fresh, clean & clear mountain air to breath, forest trails to walk, many beautiful sights to see and experinece, and back at the cabin, our food & drink to enjoy. We did/experienced a "whole lot" of it all while there!! 
A couple of pic's of some sights - in a forest, along stream, lake, and all. And a dinner in the making (on the griddle!).
... back to the city, and normal again - a little 'ugh', eh!!


----------



## SINC

That's a good looking griddle you have there John! Me jealous!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> That's a good looking griddle you have there John! Me jealous!


Don ... that's a very inexpensive one I bought especially for the trip. Overall, I found it quite ineffective - too many 'cool' spots, and it really couldn't get up to a 'real' heat for burgers and such. It worked ok for those chicken thighs, and tomatoes, but only when I tended/turned/moved everything frequently!! 
I knew it wouldn't match the griddle I have here at home ... but at the cost, it was worth taking to try and avoid some of the pans furnished in the cabin's kitchenette!!


----------



## pm-r

Seeing that coffee is mentioned so often by so many on the Shang I thought some could use this I came across recently and it just might fit some goals…


----------



## SINC

Morning all, had a good sleep here as it is so quiet. Getting ready for the party tomorrow took an alarming note when Ann's sister had a seizure last night in Regina and had to be taken by ambulance to the ER. She underwent an implant of a cow's valve in her heart a year or so back and everyone was concerned. Turned out it was caused by a severe migraine and she was released to go home some four hours later. Whether or not she makes it today is another question now though.

Today on SAP an owl that makes a face and cats that will not allow dogs to pass.

Have a good one all!


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to another day without Marc. SAP is online with Johnny Cash doing a great Elvis impression.


----------



## Dr.G.

As the old saying goes here in The Shang, "A day without Marc is like a day without sunshine" .......... or is that doxies?????


----------



## SINC

Welcome back Marc, Bob even found some doxies in my latest attempt at art in the Photography Anyone thread. Used it on SAP as well.

Morning all, today on SAP take a tour of the Hilimlayas at 20,000 ft, in our stunning video.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Nice to see everyone back. Hot here today. Should hit 90+ this week in Windsor. 
Marc I, again, had to postpone our trip as I was asked to teach at the local college in early August, so....... 

Don I sent you an item for SAP.

Have a good daY everyone, we are now out and about.


----------



## johnp

Cool tiger lily pictures Don!!

Rain here today - yea!!! Might even see/hear a thunderstorm later today!! "Weather statement" has been issued - some heavy rain showers on the way. Time will tell.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Welcome back Marc, Bob even found some doxies in my latest attempt at art in the Photography Anyone thread. Used it on SAP as well.
> 
> Morning all, today on SAP take a tour of the Hilimlayas at 20,000 ft, in our stunning video.



Well, I haven't finished SAP today, but being Sunday I'll have to say or suggest that I think today's Whatzit? is a cast iron twine holder for those cone shaped twine cones of string or twine.

Our local and only general store where I grew up used to have them mounted next to or on the holders with cutters for the paper, and even a pound of butter got wrapped impeccably with brown paper and tied neatly with string.


----------



## SINC

It began to rain here in Swift Current about 15 minutes ago and although light, it is welcome and smells wonderful through the open windows of our motor home. I hope it continues all day as I love driving in the rain as we head north today.

Today on SAP Japan is introduced to Marmite, a snowmobile front flip and Shelby Unleashes 750 bhp Mustang Super Snake.


----------



## SINC

Just leaving for Battleford in the rain, but I like driving in the rain so no big deal although the 300 km run may be all I want to do today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Deborah and I just got back to Lunenburg after our anniversary Nova Scotia tour. It was a good trip ............. and the doxies are REALLY glad to see us home once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Nice to see everyone back. Hot here today. Should hit 90+ this week in Windsor.
> Marc I, again, had to postpone our trip as I was asked to teach at the local college in early August, so.......
> .


Good for you, Rp. Welcome back to Academia.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, don't you find it ironic that you raise doxies and teach, I mean are you keenly involved in Littercy.


----------



## pm-r

Really now…!!! But I guess it will have to do for a Monday!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, don't you find it ironic that you raise doxies and teach, I mean are you keenly involved in Littercy.


 I don't get the joke, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Really now…!!! But I guess it will have to do for a Monday!!!


Patrick, explain Rp's joke, SVP. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I don't get the joke, Rp.


Littercy for dog litters, Literacy for reading, writing......


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, explain Rp's joke, SVP. Merci, mon ami.


Do I dare say you're too straight and particular about the use and spelling??? 



Rps said:


> Littercy for dog litters, Literacy for reading, writing......


Rps, was much politer than I.


----------



## SINC

Safe and sound in Battleford where it is pouring rain. NICE!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Littercy for dog litters, Literacy for reading, writing......


Oh, I see now. I just thought you had a spelling miscue in your sentence. Good one. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do I dare say you're too straight and particular about the use and spelling???
> 
> 
> 
> Rps, was much politer than I.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is home/inn run by an early Sinclair from Scotland who came to Annapolis Royal.

The Sinclair Inn Museum


----------



## CubaMark

*Wow!*

_...one of the oldest wooden structures in Canada, a National Historic site within a National Historic District. Built in c.1708-1710, the Sinclair Inn is perhaps the only remaining pre-expulsion Acadian structure in Annapolis Royal. A striking example of a combined restoration project and educational resource, the building provides a fascinating glimpse into its construction system, materials and evolution through the innovative use of glass panels._​
And this comment from TripAdvisor:

*MumblingNerd*
_Nottingham, England_

“Fascinating and historic”
5 of 5 stars Reviewed November 4, 2014

The Sinclair Inn Museum in Annapolis Royal is well worth a visit. The history of the building is interesting on its own, but what brings it to life are the cut-away sections of walls, ceilings and floors showing the construction and alterations going back 300 years.

In the basement there are projections of ‘ghosts’, people from the building’s past, telling you their stories. And a knowledgeable person is on hand to explain details and the ongoing work on the building.​
It didn't actually become "The Sinclair Inn", however, until some 70 years later!








I'm sure he's a very distant cousin, though, Don. No need to worry that you'll be tarnished by that slave-owning tavern owner


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *Wow!*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he's a very distant cousin, though, Don. No need to worry that you'll be tarnished by that slave-owning tavern owner


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready when you are up and about this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to know you enjoyed your tour.

SAP is up with a look at mean weather in Calgary and a house truck that you have to see to believe.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning everyone, thanks for the coffee.........an interesting story of your family Don


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Most of AB has been getting some form of "mean weather" this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Enjoy the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

12 Reasons Dachshunds Are The Worst Breed EVER

Cute ............ and true.


----------



## Dr.G.

23 More Reasons Why Dachshunds Are The Gold Medalists Of Dog Shaming - BarkPost

Also true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished composing my retirement letter to the president of Memorial University, requesting to formally retire on Dec. 31st, 2015. After 38 years at MUN is was not an easy letter to write. Still, I shall be a contractual sessional for the next couple of years, so I shall only be semi-retired.


----------



## Dr.G.

Boy Who Couldn't Afford Books Asks Mailman For Junk Mail To Read; Mailman Responds Spectacularly

What a passion for reading .............. a great story.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Just finished composing my retirement letter to the president of Memorial University, requesting to formally retire on Dec. 31st, 2015. After 38 years at MUN is was not an easy letter to write. Still, I shall be a contractual sessional for the next couple of years, so I shall only be semi-retired.



Don't they just boot you out at a certain "retirement" age and convenient time anyway Marc??


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Boy Who Couldn't Afford Books Asks Mailman For Junk Mail To Read; Mailman Responds Spectacularly
> 
> What a passion for reading .............. a great story.



Nice!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Don't they just boot you out at a certain "retirement" age and convenient time anyway Marc??


Not anymore, Patrick. NL abides by a regulation that states that mandatory retirement is not forced upon a person so long as he/she is able to do the job well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice!!


I agree ...... and he is going to spread this abundance of books around to others like himself.


----------



## Dr.G.

"French tall ship Hermione pulled into Lunenburg, Nova Scotia on Saturday, July 18th, for an overnight visit, as part of her 2015 goodwill voyage. This was her final North American visit before transiting back across the Atlantic on route to her home port of Rochefort, France.

Hermione was escorted into Lunenburg Harbour by Her Majesty’s Canadian Ship Goose Bay and the Nova Scotian tall ship, Bluenose II. The escort showcased the proud defence partnership between the two countries, which have worked together to protect our shared interests and values in addition to promoting international peace and security.

The Hermione is an exact replica of General Lafayette’s 18th century ship, which carried the General to America in 1780."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for an OtHD Coffee and treats. It is my 20th wedding anniversary as well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Happy Anniversary Marc, see you sometime tomorrow


----------



## CubaMark

All the best to you and Mrs. Dr. G. - a nice romantic walk on the pier, and maybe dinner at the Rum Runner, perhaps?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Happy Anniversary Marc, see you sometime tomorrow


Thank you, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> All the best to you and Mrs. Dr. G. - a nice romantic walk on the pier, and maybe dinner at the Rum Runner, perhaps?


Thanks, Mark. We had out anniversary dinner at The Gang Press in Halifax. I am not a lover of lobster, but I agreed to have fresh lobster with Deborah tonight on our anniversary dinner at home. We shall see.

The Press Gang | Home | Halifax Restaurant and Oyster Bar


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I must have been tired as I went to bed at 8:00 and did not move until 4:30 this morning.

Today on SAP, a video from RP about a hot tub caddy, planing wood in Japan and The Cultures Where Kissing Doesn’t Exist.


----------



## javaqueen

Coffee would be lovely and I hope that you and Deborah have a wonderful time celebrating your anniversary.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I must have been tired as I went to bed at 8:00 and did not move until 4:30 this morning.
> 
> Today on SAP, a video from RP about a hot tub caddy, planing wood in Japan and The Cultures Where Kissing Doesn’t Exist.


Morning, Don. Sounds like you could use some strong coffee this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Coffee would be lovely and I hope that you and Deborah have a wonderful time celebrating your anniversary.


Thank you , Kim. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, a hot BT would do fine this morning. Don the video from Japan is plane amazing!


----------



## Rps

BTW Marc, maybe it should be iced coffee as it is supposed to be 41c here today. I have no idea how hot that is in F, but it is 3 digits for sure!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> BTW Marc, maybe it should be iced coffee as it is supposed to be 41c here today. I have no idea how hot that is in F, but it is 3 digits for sure!


That's 106° F, Rp. I recall back in 1971 when we lived in Wallaceburg, north of you across Lake St. Clair, it hit 112° and stayed in the 100s for a week, so not entirely unusual for that area.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, my wife loves this heat, me not so much. It will be the mall for me ( and almost everyone else ) today.


----------



## Rps

A morning smile, and maybe something for SAP

An Irish Confessional
An Irishman goes into the confessional box after years of being away from
the Church. There's a fully equipped bar with Guinness on tap. On the other
wall is a dazzling array of the finest cigars and chocolates.
Then the priest comes in. "Father, forgive me, for it's been a very long
time since I've been to confession, but I must first admit that the
confessional box is much more inviting than it used to be."
The priest replies: "Get out. You're on my side."


----------



## SINC

Found this one today and immediately thought it should be here for Marc.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> BTW Marc, maybe it should be iced coffee as it is supposed to be 41c here today. I have no idea how hot that is in F, but it is 3 digits for sure!



You might want to get in a few extra bags of ice if you saw Marc's weather post and it's going to get worse. Gads!!!
News - Hottest day of the week cranks up the heat in southern ON - The Weather Network

That's brutal and dangerous for some!!!!


----------



## Rps

Patrick, when I sat in my car this morning steam appeared on my glasses. You guys out west have had a heat spell as well haven't you?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick, when I sat in my car this morning steam appeared on my glasses. You guys out west have had a heat spell as well haven't you?


Yikes!!!! That's waaaaay toooo hooootttt for me!! I hope you weren't wearing shorts and have vinyl seats!!! 

Yes, we had some rather warm days a few weeks ago, but nothing too drastic, but it's cooled off a lot lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BTW Marc, maybe it should be iced coffee as it is supposed to be 41c here today. I have no idea how hot that is in F, but it is 3 digits for sure!


Yikes!!!! If there is humidity, that is Georgia heat. XX)

24C and sunny here in Lunenurg, but at least we have a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Found this one today and immediately thought it should be here for Marc.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You might want to get in a few extra bags of ice if you saw Marc's weather post and it's going to get worse. Gads!!!
> News - Hottest day of the week cranks up the heat in southern ON - The Weather Network
> 
> That's brutal and dangerous for some!!!!


Very true. I recall my first summer in Waycross, GA, which is deep south Georgia, and most of July would have temps from the low 90F range to the mid 100F range, with lots of humidity. Thought I was going to die. XX)


----------



## eMacMan

Out and about yesterday. Noticed most of the ranchers here in SW AB had a great hay crop cut and rolled. Looks like many of them should get a second cutting. Depends on whether they are south or north of highway 3.

Some with irrigation on the south side did a first cutting at the end of June. Maybe a possible third cutting this year?


----------



## CubaMark

Don, nice classic car posted on SAP today. May I suggest you post either a link or at least the model underneath, so we can identify the vehicle? Google Reverse Image Search comes to the rescue, but save me a step, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Out and about yesterday. Noticed most of the ranchers here in SW AB had a great hay crop cut and rolled. Looks like many of them should get a second cutting. Depends on whether they are south or north of highway 3.
> 
> Some with irrigation on the south side did a first cutting at the end of June. Maybe a possible third cutting this year?


No drought conditions there, Bob?


----------



## johnp

Some local (Chilliwack, BC) corn is hitting the stores here now (have some cobs for dinner tonight) ... good grief, it's still July!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freshly caught lobster are about to go into the pot. I don't like lobster, but Deborah does and so, for our anniversary, I agree to undertake the "cracking apart of a lobster".

Well, I finished my lobster. Have to admit ........... it was not all that bad. Still, I will do this only a couple of times a year.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> No drought conditions there, Bob?


Rain has been about normal. Spring runoff absolutely pathetic, snowpack around here was roughly 50% normal. Most reservoirs held back as much as they dared this spring and have been reluctant to release it for irrigation.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Some local (Chilliwack, BC) corn is hitting the stores here now (have some cobs for dinner tonight) ... good grief, it's still July!!!



We're lucky John that we have some local growers so close to us, one just five minutes away at most and they've been producing some nice early sweet yellow corn for several weeks now.

And even the regular corn is available now at all the stands.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Rain has been about normal. Spring runoff absolutely pathetic, snowpack around here was roughly 50% normal. Most reservoirs held back as much as they dared this spring and have been reluctant to release it for irrigation.


Interesting. Lunenburg, NS broke it's record for snowfall, set back in the winter of 1904-05 (11 feet back then) with a 12 foot snowfall this winter. So, we are in good shape.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and sure thing on the coffee. I have been up keeping the dog company as Crystal is away in Canmore with her brother and his family. Ely is lonesome and is now sleeping at my feet on the couch as I work on SAP. 

Today's issue features a novel way to fix a windshield wiper malfunction in our daily gif, the coolest way you have ever seen to open a bottle of wine in our video and Creative Ways To Cook With Your Waffle Iron.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and sure thing on the coffee. I have been up keeping the dog company as Crystal is away in Canmore with her brother and his family. Ely is lonesome and is now sleeping at my feet on the couch as I work on SAP.
> 
> Today's issue features a novel way to fix a windshield wiper malfunction in our daily gif, the coolest way you have ever seen to open a bottle of wine in our video and Creative Ways To Cook With Your Waffle Iron.


Welcome to the club of folks with dogs who like to cuddle. Still, it is a labor of love. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, not as hot here today only 33C. BT coffee would be great if Chez Marc has any.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, not as hot here today only 33C. BT coffee would be great if Chez Marc has any.


Morning, Rp. Yes, we have your favorite blends of coffee here, ready whenever you are up and about.


----------



## Rps

Thanx Marc. Will be busy today setting up my classes for next week. I have 17 young Chinese adults. My goal is to get them speaking as much as possible, since most Chinese students I have had can write and probably know more about English Grammar than I do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanx Marc. Will be busy today setting up my classes for next week. I have 17 young Chinese adults. My goal is to get them speaking as much as possible, since most Chinese students I have had can write and probably know more about English Grammar than I do.


Good to hear, Rp. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> We're lucky John that we have some local growers so close to us, one just five minutes away at most and they've been producing some nice early sweet yellow corn for several weeks now. And even the regular corn is available now at all the stands.


Lucky you Patrick!! Our corn last night was 'ok', a nice treat, but not really worth the cost Jean paid for it.
Our local Wal-Mart had what they called BC-grown corn on for 22 cents a cob today. I checked it out, although I wasn't very impressed with the offerings, did manage to catch a few cobs to try -- today's 6 cobs were much-cheaper than yesterday's 3 cobs!!  And they do look quite fine, and especially so at the price!! 
Sure hope we do see a good offering of Chilliwack corn in the local stores this season - it was great last year, but with this kind of summer, I'm wondering? The corn certainly was not as high as an elephant's eye when we drove past many farms last week!!


----------



## pm-r

WOW!!! That's sure a good price for fresh corn cobs John. As long as it's good and enjoyable. 

The local stands here, like the gas stations, seem to have standardized on a price lately — $0.75/cob!!! Last year was 50-60 cents.

At least they keep it fresh and usually only a few hours maximum since being picked.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Thanx Marc. Will be busy today setting up my classes for next week. I have 17 young Chinese adults. My goal is to get them speaking as much as possible, since most Chinese students I have had can write and probably know more about English Grammar than I do.



Hey, if they know that much more than you do, maybe they should get most of their course money back?? 

But they sure weren't the same ones that wrote the "English" part of the manual I got recently with a Made in China item. I thought that such poor English had disappeared years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to get up early to see tomorrow morning's "blue moon". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Work up at 5AM to some big boomers and lots of rain. All is quiet and warm now. So, the doxies have been fed and let outside, so it is time for some classic TGIF coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, was a wee bit late getting things done this morning, but done they are with a brief but colourful video of a hummingbird, a visit to an Edmonton synagogue and that Secret McDonald's Menu DOES Exist.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, Don I loved the EU joke. Sad but true don't you think.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, was a wee bit late getting things done this morning, but done they are with a brief but colourful video of a hummingbird, a visit to an Edmonton synagogue and that Secret McDonald's Menu DOES Exist.


Morning, Don. Great shots of the Beth Israel Synagogue. (Synagague should be spelled Synagogue in the title)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Your regular coffee blend this morning?


----------



## Rps

Would love a cup or two Marc, thank you.
Outlining my Canadian History segment of next week's lessons.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc and Don, I'm a paper browser on the web, although I prefer actual paper newspapers. Each day I try to read The Windsor Star, Globe and Mail, Toronto Star, Toronto Sun, National Post, CNN ( the least accurate in my opinion ) sometimes the New York Times, but lately I have grown fond of the Washington Post. I find its coverage and quality exceptional. Just wondering your thoughts on newspapers and the ones you read.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Would love a cup or two Marc, thank you.
> Outlining my Canadian History segment of next week's lessons.


Coming right up, Rp. We shall be adding some ice coffee and tea options starting today. 26C with a 29C humidex reading here in Lunenburg at just past 1PM.

I would love to see the outline if you want to share it with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc and Don, I'm a paper browser on the web, although I prefer actual paper newspapers. Each day I try to read The Windsor Star, Globe and Mail, Toronto Star, Toronto Sun, National Post, CNN ( the least accurate in my opinion ) sometimes the New York Times, but lately I have grown fond of the Washington Post. I find its coverage and quality exceptional. Just wondering your thoughts on newspapers and the ones you read.


For me, it is the Globe and Mail, The NY Times, The Washington Post .... all online, and CNN and CBC both online and on TV. We subscribe to the local paper which covers Lunenburg County and comes out once a week.


----------



## Rps

Marc and Don, I have to share this one with you. Might be great for SAP Don,

European Union Directive No. 456179

In order to bring about further integration with the single European currency, the Euro, all citizens of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland must be made aware that the phrase "Spending a Penny" is not to be used after 31 July 2015.

From this date onwards, the correct term will be: "Euronating".

It is hoped that this will be a great relief to everyone. If you have any questions, just give me a tinkle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc and Don, I have to share this one with you. Might be great for SAP Don,
> 
> European Union Directive No. 456179
> 
> In order to bring about further integration with the single European currency, the Euro, all citizens of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland must be made aware that the phrase "Spending a Penny" is not to be used after 31 July 2015.
> 
> From this date onwards, the correct term will be: "Euronating".
> 
> It is hoped that this will be a great relief to everyone. If you have any questions, just give me a tinkle.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Great shots of the Beth Israel Synagogue. (Synagague should be spelled Synagogue in the title)


Yikes, my fault, but now corrected, thanks!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


>


I used that about three months back, sent to me from Norman in the UK.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, my fault, but now corrected, thanks!


No problem. It is not a common word to spell.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeoCFbYqvgQ

An interesting project.


----------



## Rps

Sinc and Marc check this out. I hope the link works

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10155779899820034&id=583735033

Looks like the link doesn't work, darn!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc and Marc check this out. I hope the link works
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10155779899820034&id=583735033
> 
> Looks like the link doesn't work, darn!


Sorry, this content isn't available right now


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, this content isn't available right now


Ditto here. Another link Rp?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. My Riders stunk out the place again last nigh and are now 0 and 6. Oh well, things can only get better.


Today on SAP, a bird takes a hit from a golfer, a guy washing dishes so fast he's a blur in our video and The Bobby Darin Dream Car.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. My Riders stunk out the place again last nigh and are now 0 and 6. Oh well, things can only get better.
> 
> 
> Today on SAP, a bird takes a hit from a golfer, a guy washing dishes so fast he's a blur in our video and The Bobby Darin Dream Car.


Well, maybe next year .................. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Rp. We shall be adding some ice coffee and tea options starting today. 26C with a 29C humidex reading here in Lunenburg at just past 1PM.
> 
> I would love to see the outline if you want to share it with me.


Hi Marc, working on it. I have 17 Chinese students, 50/50 male, female, aged 13 to 17.
I will know more about their language skills Sunday as I will meet them. But, I always start a session with the weather. I list headers such as temperature, sun, wind, sky
Then have them think of words which describes today's or any days weather. I then expand on words or when we use them, writing these on the board.
When I have enough words I ask for volunteers to come up and circle each word they think is appropriate to the day's weather. I then have that person give the weather report, "Hello, my name is ....., today is ....... and here is today's weather report........

From that I will move to selected images of Canada, such as the beaver, the railroad, etc. no more than 5 to 10 depending on the class. I will then talk about what the image means to Canadians and its historical importance. I will then place the group into teams of two. One member faces the board and the other has an elementary level picture of the image item. Person 1 then describes how to draw the picture to person two.
When the teams are done we talk about the image, then switch from drawer to talker.
Finally I have a simple but complex picture of a steam engine which the whole group tries to describe for a single drawer. I do this once without the drawer able to ask questions, then once with asking questions. We talk about whether being to ask questions was easier. Most cases it is, so we then talk about language learning and the ability to ask questions. I then list what questions would a new language learner find helpful and list them on the board.... We practise them. 

That's it for day one.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, 0 and 6! First win on Labour Day?


----------



## Rps

https://www.facebook.com/566372450142991/videos/799812390132328/
Will try this again


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, working on it. I have 17 Chinese students, 50/50 male, female, aged 13 to 17.
> I will know more about their language skills Sunday as I will meet them. But, I always start a session with the weather. I list headers such as temperature, sun, wind, sky
> Then have them think of words which describes today's or any days weather. I then expand on words or when we use them, writing these on the board.
> When I have enough words I ask for volunteers to come up and circle each word they think is appropriate to the day's weather. I then have that person give the weather report, "Hello, my name is ....., today is ....... and here is today's weather report........
> 
> From that I will move to selected images of Canada, such as the beaver, the railroad, etc. no more than 5 to 10 depending on the class. I will then talk about what the image means to Canadians and its historical importance. I will then place the group into teams of two. One member faces the board and the other has an elementary level picture of the image item. Person 1 then describes how to draw the picture to person two.
> When the teams are done we talk about the image, then switch from drawer to talker.
> Finally I have a simple but complex picture of a steam engine which the whole group tries to describe for a single drawer. I do this once without the drawer able to ask questions, then once with asking questions. We talk about whether being to ask questions was easier. Most cases it is, so we then talk about language learning and the ability to ask questions. I then list what questions would a new language learner find helpful and list them on the board.... We practise them.
> 
> That's it for day one.


Sounds like a fine plan, Rp, especially the weather. I would also include food, such as food that they might eat in China on a hot/cold day, and food we might eat here in Canada. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> https://www.facebook.com/566372450142991/videos/799812390132328/
> Will try this again


Cool car .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting.


----------



## SINC

But not so says Snopes.


----------



## Rps

Thanx Marc, I was going to use food during my session on culture, but you are right it won't hurt to introduce it during weather as well. Thanx.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanx Marc, I was going to use food during my session on culture, but you are right it won't hurt to introduce it during weather as well. Thanx.


True ............. and end the lesson by taking everyone for ice cream.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. We just got an invite to go over to a neighbor's house for a "quick" drink. So, see you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to take my telescope outside to see the nearly full moon in the early morning southern sky. Quite the sight. Now, coffee is brewing for any other early risers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too was peeking at the moon early this morning as well, but thankfully, not howling. 

Today on SAP enjoy the colour. First a look at the local native pow wow, always a colourful event. Then a peek at the colour on the main street of Blairmore courtesy of Bob as well as Shift Happens in our daily video. And more.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Busy dat today as I meet my new students from China. Don, I liked to van bomb, it is a little like to car a few posts up. I that van turns heads when people walk by. When we lived in Bowmanville a body shop guy had an H1. It had the best paint job I ever saw as it changed colour as you walked toward, by, and from it. 

Marc will take some BT if you have any, or should that be Chai?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too was peeking at the moon early this morning as well, but thankfully, not howling.
> 
> Today on SAP enjoy the colour. First a look at the local native pow wow, always a colourful event. Then a peek at the colour on the main street of Blairmore courtesy of Bob as well as Shift Happens in our daily video. And more.


You, howl at the moon?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Busy dat today as I meet my new students from China. Don, I liked to van bomb, it is a little like to car a few posts up. I that van turns heads when people walk by. When we lived in Bowmanville a body shop guy had an H1. It had the best paint job I ever saw as it changed colour as you walked toward, by, and from it.
> 
> Marc will take some BT if you have any, or should that be Chai?


Coming right up, Rp. Your choice. Good luck today.


----------



## Rps

Must be my eyes Sinc, when I read this post I first thought you said you were "peeing" at the moon..... Old age strikes again. I thought this was a joke you would like:
A local fisherman was leaving the lake with a bucket full of fish, well over the legal limit when he was stopped by the game warden who asked about the fish.The fisherman said " these are not fish, they are my pets, I take them to the lake occasionally to swim for a change from their aquarium at home. I am just taking them home now. When the warden asked how that was possible, he replied " I let them out into the water and they swim for a bit and when I call them, they return and jump back into the bucket" "This I gotta see" said the warden and they walked back to the lake, where the fisherman dumped the bucket of fish back into the water, the fish swam off.. After a while the warden asked the fisherman to call the fish back to jump in the bucket. The fisherman replied " What fish??"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Must be my eyes Sinc, when I read this post I first thought you said you were "peeing" at the moon..... Old age strikes again. I thought this was a joke you would like:
> A local fisherman was leaving the lake with a bucket full of fish, well over the legal limit when he was stopped by the game warden who asked about the fish.The fisherman said " these are not fish, they are my pets, I take them to the lake occasionally to swim for a change from their aquarium at home. I am just taking them home now. When the warden asked how that was possible, he replied " I let them out into the water and they swim for a bit and when I call them, they return and jump back into the bucket" "This I gotta see" said the warden and they walked back to the lake, where the fisherman dumped the bucket of fish back into the water, the fish swam off.. After a while the warden asked the fisherman to call the fish back to jump in the bucket. The fisherman replied " What fish??"


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Good one Rp, I will use that one for sure, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. We have invited some neighbors over to sit out on our deck to watch the stars come out and drink some wine. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Hope you enjoyed the stars Marc, we are in the midst of a severe thunder storm *yikes* possibility of hail, severe winds and might produce tornadoes.

Hope that we don't lose our power.


----------



## SINC

Hope all turned out well for you Kim.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, lots to do here today as we move all the furniture out of the basement and into the double garage for a few days as installer begin laying new flooring ttomorrow and for the next three days.

Today on SAP a video of Samsung's new safety truck, flippin' into bed and the 'Best Scrambled Eggs In The World'.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Hope you enjoyed the stars Marc, we are in the midst of a severe thunder storm *yikes* possibility of hail, severe winds and might produce tornadoes.
> 
> Hope that we don't lose our power.


Yes, clear skies and warm temps are an added plus for star gazing.

Hopefully, no tornadoes touched down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee to go with those scrambled eggs?


----------



## SINC

Sure Marc, coffee would be good. I thought of you when I found that story on the scrambled eggs, knowing they are your favourite, but are they any better than yours?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure Marc, coffee would be good. I thought of you when I found that story on the scrambled eggs, knowing they are your favourite, but are they any better than yours?


Will have to try that recipe, Don. I am particular about my scrambled eggs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah got us a new doorbell for our back door.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Will have to try that recipe, Don. I am particular about my scrambled eggs.


This I know to be true, thus I alerted you to try the recipe and duly report on whether or not it exceeds yours, or not!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This I know to be true, thus I alerted you to try the recipe and duly report on whether or not it exceeds yours, or not!


I shall try it and let you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Who wants some freshly brewed coffee??????????????????


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, will pass on the coffee this morning in favour of a cold OJ. Sleep was nigh impossible last night due to the heat and humidity.

SAP is up for the day with a woman wondering why she gained weight and a husband who knows only too well. Also a rhino rodeo and rattlesnakes in Medicine Hat.


----------



## CubaMark

Just finished off my first coffee... not kicking in yet. Our first week back to the office, and my body clock is resisting change. Next week will be worse, when my son goes back to preschool and we're up an extra half-hour early.

I probably shouldn't complain too loudly, as my daily commute is all of 15 minutes from home to office... but it's Mexico, and those are 15 minutes of pure terror on the main boulevard here.... :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, will pass on the coffee this morning in favour of a cold OJ. Sleep was nigh impossible last night due to the heat and humidity.
> 
> SAP is up for the day with a woman wondering why she gained weight and a husband who knows only too well. Also a rhino rodeo and rattlesnakes in Medicine Hat.


A cold OJ coming right up, Don. We needed two small fans in our bedroom last night. Luckily, the breeze off of the ocean started to drift through the windows at about 3AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Just finished off my first coffee... not kicking in yet. Our first week back to the office, and my body clock is resisting change. Next week will be worse, when my son goes back to preschool and we're up an extra half-hour early.
> 
> I probably shouldn't complain too loudly, as my daily commute is all of 15 minutes from home to office... but it's Mexico, and those are 15 minutes of pure terror on the main boulevard here.... :yikes:


I hear you, mi amigo. Luckily, my "commute" is from the upstairs bedroom to my office in our den on the main floor of our house.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> Just finished off my first coffee... not kicking in yet. Our first week back to the office, and my body clock is resisting change. Next week will be worse, when my son goes back to preschool and we're up an extra half-hour early.
> 
> I probably shouldn't complain too loudly, as my daily commute is all of 15 minutes from home to office... but it's Mexico, and those are 15 minutes of pure terror on the main boulevard here.... :yikes:



Gee CM, and here I had been thinking that you were part of the just about retired bunch somehow!! 

Oh well, live and learn I guess and never assume 'nutt'n!! 

PS: I lived in a house on the property of the place where I worked for 30± years, and not even five minutes walk to/from work. Convenient but no time to unwind when going home after a rough day either!!


----------



## mapsgirl

Back from a weekend away camping with my family! Hope everyone had a great long weekend!


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> Gee CM, and here I had been thinking that you were part of the just about retired bunch somehow!!


Not even close, pm-r. I'll be working 'til I'm dead.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gee CM, and here I had been thinking that you were part of the just about retired bunch somehow!!
> 
> Oh well, live and learn I guess and never assume 'nutt'n!!
> 
> PS: I lived in a house on the property of the place where I worked for 30± years, and not even five minutes walk to/from work. Convenient but no time to unwind when going home after a rough day either!!


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

mapsgirl said:


> Back from a weekend away camping with my family! Hope everyone had a great long weekend!


What was the bug situation? I hear that camping in ON is difficult this year due to the "critters".


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Not even close, pm-r. I'll be working 'til I'm dead.


XX) You need to get back to NS soon, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Not even close, pm-r. I'll be working 'til I'm dead.


Every so often I do a quick scan of the major universities here in NS for a possible position being offered in your area.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Woman Would Not Leave This Homeless Man Alone. When He Realized Why, He Was Brought To Tears... - Trendzified

Karma.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## mapsgirl

Dr.G. said:


> What was the bug situation? I hear that camping in ON is difficult this year due to the "critters".


We were camping east of Lewiston, NY. Mosquitos were bad at dusk, but that is to be expected.

You are right that parts of Ontario, during parts of the summer, can be very buggy (mosquitos, black flies or deer flies)


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Every so often I do a quick scan of the major universities here in NS for a possible position being offered in your area.


Much appreciated, Mark. I'm on the CAUT list and a few other academic-related job listings, but frankly there's no hope of landing a tenure-track in Canada these days. Everyone is offering sessionals, a course or two per semester. I have friends who are in that rat race, barely eking out a living... For the time being, I have a university posting that is (nearly) paying my bills, but won't put me in a position for migrating my family back to the blueberry patch. Still... trying to be optimistic....


----------



## Dr.G.

mapsgirl said:


> We were camping east of Lewiston, NY. Mosquitos were bad at dusk, but that is to be expected.
> 
> You are right that parts of Ontario, during parts of the summer, can be very buggy (mosquitos, black flies or deer flies)


I have actually been through Lewiston, NY. A nice location to visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Much appreciated, Mark. I'm on the CAUT list and a few other academic-related job listings, but frankly there's no hope of landing a tenure-track in Canada these days. Everyone is offering sessionals, a course or two per semester. I have friends who are in that rat race, barely eking out a living... For the time being, I have a university posting that is (nearly) paying my bills, but won't put me in a position for migrating my family back to the blueberry patch. Still... trying to be optimistic....


Sadly, this is the case, Mark. I shall become a sessional once I retire since there is no one else who is willing/able to teach my three grad courses online. It has become a real "rat race" unless you somehow land a big grant. Then, universities want you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed OtHD Coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, in the "People Are Awesome 2014" SAP clip, I wonder how many people are injured training for these stunts?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that clip sure does take folks a lot of effort to do those things. One would have to think some would be injured from time to time though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that clip sure does take folks a lot of effort to do those things. One would have to think some would be injured from time to time though.


Yes, those "fail" clips are truly scary ............ just thinking of the pain. XX)


----------



## SINC

Got quite a chuckle out of this one today, Marc:

A Jewish grandmother is walking on the beach with her grandson.

Suddenly, a rogue wave comes in and sweeps the grandson out to sea. Distraught, the grandmother looks to the sky and says, "Oh god, I have always been true and faithful to you. Please bring my grandson back." 

And with that, another wave comes in and deposits the grandson safely on the shore. 

The grandmother once again looks to the sky and says, "He had a hat."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got quite a chuckle out of this one today, Marc:
> 
> A Jewish grandmother is walking on the beach with her grandson.
> 
> Suddenly, a rogue wave comes in and sweeps the grandson out to sea. Distraught, the grandmother looks to the sky and says, "Oh god, I have always been true and faithful to you. Please bring my grandson back."
> 
> And with that, another wave comes in and deposits the grandson safely on the shore.
> 
> The grandmother once again looks to the sky and says, "He had a hat."


I have done this bit for years, Don. I used it in my classes at MUN to demonstrate the meaning of the word "chutzpah" (Yiddish for "gall"). :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

mapsgirl said:


> We were camping east of Lewiston, NY. Mosquitos were bad at dusk, but that is to be expected.
> 
> You are right that parts of Ontario, during parts of the summer, can be very buggy (mosquitos, black flies or deer flies)



Now, I wonder if those would have been U.S. or Canada mosquitoes? 

Regardless I guess, as both are controlled by the government as just more blood sucking agents!!


----------



## CubaMark

Marc, I see the Picton Castle has come into port today...


----------



## Rps

Sinc, along the same line,but a little bent.... Two Rabbis were walking along in an outdoor market in Berlin when one says" You know, you can't find a good bagel in Germany" To which the other says, "So who's fault is that!"


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Marc, I see the Picton Castle has come into port today...


Yes, Mark, she returned to Lunenburg this afternoon. It was a great day for sailing with just the right winds and sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Now, I wonder if those would have been U.S. or Canada mosquitoes?
> 
> Regardless I guess, as both are controlled by the government as just more blood sucking agents!!


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I shall take my telescope outside again tonight. The winds have died down and the sky is clear with 18C temps. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is ready with a look at how to start a VW with a dead battery, why friendship only goes so far and 'Why Are Dogs So Insanely Happy to See Us?'


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is ready with a look at how to start a VW with a dead battery, why friendship only goes so far and 'Why Are Dogs So Insanely Happy to See Us?'


Morning, Don. Interesting article. I especially liked the point that “They love the company of humans simply for its own sake.” This is true for our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, would love some before I head off to class. This is a good group. Today we will build vocabulary, I use a dart board for this, and work with photographs. I take black and white pictures , each student selects a photo and tells the class why they like it. They then write a short story about the picture and this provides the "colour" of the photo. They then read their story to the class.

Tomorrow we will be eating Caramilk bars in the dark to describe the flavours.......yummy


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Interesting article. I especially liked the point that “They love the company of humans simply for its own sake.” This is true for our doxies.


Marc, Don, I have often wondered if dogs like us because we are like them or do we like them because they are like us?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, would love some before I head off to class. This is a good group. Today we will build vocabulary, I use a dart board for this, and work with photographs. I take black and white pictures , each student selects a photo and tells the class why they like it. They then write a short story about the picture and this provides the "colour" of the photo. They then read their story to the class.
> 
> Tomorrow we will be eating Caramilk bars in the dark to describe the flavours.......yummy


Great ideas, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, Don, I have often wondered if dogs like us because we are like them or do we like them because they are like us?


Interesting point, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Outside most of the day mowing my front and back lawn. With so much more property, it takes a full day to mow it and then a couple of hours the next day to bag it up once it is dry and use it as mulch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the last half hour of the debates. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine morning to take our TGIF coffee outside on the deck. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Still too dark here to join you on the deck Marc, but should be a nice day here too.

SAP is up with a sign of the times. a guy getting an apple shot off his head with a golf iron and I ask for help identifying a bird.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, just have a French Vanilla coffee before heading off the class. We will be talking about culture today. How I do this is ask them what is culture and is it important. I then ask them what their culture is, then what is Canadian culture ..... which too be honest I don't know that I can even answer. I then divide them into groups of 4 and tell them they are on separate island and must develop an oral culture.....things to pass on the the next generation...these could be jokes, stories, songs, dance, etc... I then document each islands culture and we discuss the things which are the same and different, not just their islands but Canada as well. Actually in the right setting this is not a bad party game.


----------



## SINC

I prefer to use the term 'group behaviour and traditions' to describe human interactivity.

Culture to me, has always been a term used by snobs to downgrade their peers. One who chooses to entertain themselves with things like opera and the arts, in spite of their claims, are no better than those who find their enjoyment of life in more simple things like mother nature and the outdoor world around us. Or car racing or pet owners or rodeos or backpacking or cycling or . . . the list goes on and on.

I always think of culture as something grown in a petrie dish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, just have a French Vanilla coffee before heading off the class. We will be talking about culture today. How I do this is ask them what is culture and is it important. I then ask them what their culture is, then what is Canadian culture ..... which too be honest I don't know that I can even answer. I then divide them into groups of 4 and tell them they are on separate island and must develop an oral culture.....things to pass on the the next generation...these could be jokes, stories, songs, dance, etc... I then document each islands culture and we discuss the things which are the same and different, not just their islands but Canada as well. Actually in the right setting this is not a bad party game.


More very unique activities, Rp


----------



## pm-r

Marc, I came across this as part of a person's sig and thought I'd pass it on in case you hadn't come across it:

"Suppose you were an idiot. And suppose you were a member of Congress. But I repeat myself."
Mark Twain

I can think of several other alternatives one could use as well.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, I can't argue with your logic.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Sinc, I can't argue with your logic.



+2. Make that two of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, I came across this as part of a person's sig and thought I'd pass it on in case you hadn't come across it:
> 
> "Suppose you were an idiot. And suppose you were a member of Congress. But I repeat myself."
> Mark Twain
> 
> I can think of several other alternatives one could use as well.


Classic Mark Twain, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, as I await the roof repair guy to arrive.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, as I await the roof repair guy to arrive.


Leaky roof?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Leaky roof?


Actually no, not leaking. Yet.

But it sure would if it rained. Not sure how well you can see from the photo, but the vent is lying right on top of the shingles at an angle with the vent hole wide open.

Guy who installed the roof came and fixed it. Said his crew simply forgot to nail it into place when they installed it two years ago. No charge to repair it and only took 15 minutes or so. He also cleaned my upper eaves when he was up there.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up early today with some shots of this years big car show here, a cat hiding in plain sight and Cop Who Found Stolen Car 22 Years Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually no, not leaking. Yet.
> 
> But it sure would if it rained. Not sure how well you can see from the photo, but the vent is lying right on top of the shingles at an angle with the vent hole wide open.
> 
> Guy who installed the roof came and fixed it. Said his crew simply forgot to nail it into place when they installed it two years ago. No charge to repair it and only took 15 minutes or so. He also cleaned my upper eaves when he was up there.


I see. Good that there was no heavy rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A little wet here today. Don, where we lived in Bowmanville a contractor installed the rooves on 4 homes, but didn't cut the holes for the vents. The workers just shingled the things over. 

Marc, the fates seem to not want me to go down south for a while as there is talk of a contract extension for me....we will see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A little wet here today. Don, where we lived in Bowmanville a contractor installed the rooves on 4 homes, but didn't cut the holes for the vents. The workers just shingled the things over.
> 
> Marc, the fates seem to not want me to go down south for a while as there is talk of a contract extension for me....we will see.


Work is good, Rp. I am glad that I shall be able to ease into retirement with another year or two of sessional online teaching at Memorial. However, does this mean a winter in your area?


----------



## Rps

Not sure as yet.


----------



## SINC

A winter in Windsor is usually pretty tame, at least snow was not much of an issue in the seven years I lived across Lake St. Clair from Windsor. Coldest it ever got in all those years was -7° F and only the once for a single day. Other than that it pretty much melted in the sun every day of winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure as yet.


Well, it will be difficult if not impossible to work in the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/995700063851822/

Cute ............


----------



## Rps

Well in my two years here we have had over average snow fall and we actually had long bouts of -45C weather.....hope that changes.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Well, it will be difficult if not impossible to work in the US.


Yeah, I gave up any thought of that year's ago, but other shores may call.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well in my two years here we have had over average snow fall and we actually had long bouts of -45C weather.....hope that changes.


What is "average" for you folks re snow? Those temps give me a headache just thinking about how cold that is on the mind and body.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for brunch, but coffee is ready. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is up as we prepare for a very hot spell of weather here. Today features our Sunday Whatzit?, a note from Norman and a yarn about being careful around an old dog.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> What is "average" for you folks re snow? Those temps give me a headache just thinking about how cold that is on the mind and body.


Okay so don't laugh. Usually we get 129cm annually, the last two years we've hit 240cm. With drifting the snow banks can be very high. Nothing like what you are used to of course.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, thought you both might enjoy this one:

A waiter walks up to a table full of Jewish women dining and says, "Ladies, is anything ok?"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is up as we prepare for a very hot spell of weather here. Today features our Sunday Whatzit?, a note from Norman and a yarn about being careful around an old dog.


Morning, Don. Care for some ice coffee?

Is that Watzit pic a raspberry? Actually, it looks like Jello with little pears on it ............ along with some doxie hair. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay so don't laugh. Usually we get 129cm annually, the last two years we've hit 240cm. With drifting the snow banks can be very high. Nothing like what you are used to of course.


Rp, average snowfall for Lunenburg is 125cm. This past winter we got pounded with 335cm of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, thought you both might enjoy this one:
> 
> A waiter walks up to a table full of Jewish women dining and says, "Ladies, is anything ok?"


Oy vey, is that an oldie .............. but a goodie.

The rest of the joke is when one woman says "My ankle is starting to hurt me again." With that, another woman says, "Your ankle? My hip and ankle is hurting me." As the table of ladies breaks down into who has the most pains, the waiter walks away.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some ice coffee?
> 
> Is that Watzit pic a raspberry? Actually, it looks like Jello with little pears on it ............ along with some doxie hair. XX)


Very close Marc, you are correct about the hairs and the pear shaped things, but not a raspberry.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Very close Marc, you are correct about the hairs and the pear shaped things, but not a raspberry.


A strawberry ........... with doxie hair?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A strawberry ........... with doxie hair?


Yep, that indeed is what it is, although there is some debate on whether or not they are in fact doxie hairs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, that indeed is what it is, although there is some debate on whether or not they are in fact doxie hairs.


Well, our strawberries usually have doxie hair on them ............... XX)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A strawberry ........... with doxie hair?





SINC said:


> Yep, that indeed is what it is, although there is some debate on whether or not they are in fact doxie hairs.



Definitely seems to be a a magnified shot of seeds on the surface of a strawberry with just one minor detail in that description — Strawberries are not really berries. 

Do you think someone got carried away with the fruit's description about the hairs and came up with calling them straw with a big stretch of one's imagination??


----------



## SINC

It's a great day to be making home made baked beans on the BBQ behind the motor home as I watch golf and the CFL. Should be ready just in time for supper with baked pork chops.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Definitely seems to be a a magnified shot of seeds on the surface of a strawberry with just one minor detail in that description — Strawberries are not really berries.
> 
> Do you think someone got carried away with the fruit's description about the hairs and came up with calling them straw with a big stretch of one's imagination??


Come and pick through our little strawberry patch, Patrick .......... pick a few strawberries ............ then magnify the ones you picked ............... voila, doxie hairs. They liked to wander through the patch to get to the shade under the tree back in St. John's.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> It's a great day to be making home made baked beans on the BBQ behind the motor home as I watch golf and the CFL. Should be ready just in time for supper with baked pork chops.


Sinc, how long does it take to do the beans? I have never done any from scratch and would like to try.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's a great day to be making home made baked beans on the BBQ behind the motor home as I watch golf and the CFL. Should be ready just in time for supper with baked pork chops.


Looks great, Don. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

Speaking of doxies Marc, here's one for your collection even if you do might have it already:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, how long does it take to do the beans? I have never done any from scratch and would like to try.


Time lengthens by soaking them over night first, then about three hours in oven or on closed BBQ to finish. I use dry white navy beans and save the water after soaking. Then fry up salt pork, bacon, onions and garlic. Then add the beans and water and 1/4 cup ketchup, three tbsp yellow mustard and four tbsps of molasses. I add beer for liquid as it thickens, checking them every half hour and bake for about three hours. They are always so good.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Sinc, how long does it take to do the beans? I have never done any from scratch and would like to try.



Don's recipe sounds pretty good but just don't do what a fellow from work did when he was batching.

He didn't know you were supposed to soak the beans and ate too many that hadn't softened properly and he ended up in hospital as the bean's roughage tore his stomach and intestines to a bleeding mess. Damned near killed him!!


----------



## pm-r

I just thought I'd add a shot I had on my desktop to use somewhere and it would go well with todays SAP piece:

A Note From Norman

_Don,

My friend Patrick kept forgetting the password for his computer so it changed it to 'incorrect'. 

Now when the computer tells him the password is incorrect, he remembers it.

Norman In The UK_


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Speaking of doxies Marc, here's one for your collection even if you do might have it already:


Good one, Don. I had not seen this one previously.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Don. I had not seen this one previously.



If you meant me Marc, I go by Patrick, not Don. 

But glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If you meant me Marc, I go by Patrick, not Don.
> 
> But glad you enjoyed it.


Ooops. Mea culpa, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have a new baker at The Café Chez Marc. So, place your orders early for any special type of early morning treat you may desire.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, no Perseids for me tonight with thunderstorms obscurring the sky.

SAP today has a mean knuckleball, a sign with a solution and a bird bathing in its owner's hands.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, no Perseids for me tonight with thunderstorms obscurring the sky.
> 
> SAP today has a mean knuckleball, a sign with a solution and a bird bathing in its owner's hands.


Morning, Don. Great slow motion clip of the knuckleball.

Cloudy skies here as well, so no meteor showers to view.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and freshly baked treats, anyone?


----------



## Rps

Just a coffee before I head to class please Marc. Dull here today and it looks like rain.


----------



## CubaMark

Don, that knuckleball gif is just amazing....


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Great slow motion clip of the knuckleball.





CubaMark said:


> Don, that knuckleball gif is just amazing....


I could not get over the way that ball moves as it travels. (Keep your eye on the black spot on that ball). That's why I grabbed that gif as soon as I saw it. Glad you guys enjoyed it too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just a coffee before I head to class please Marc. Dull here today and it looks like rain.


How did you class go today, Rp?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Don, that knuckleball gif is just amazing....





SINC said:


> I could not get over the way that ball moves as it travels. (Keep your eye on the black spot on that ball). That's why I grabbed that gif as soon as I saw it. Glad you guys enjoyed it too.


I pity the catcher who has to try and catch the ball if it passes home plate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just trying to finish up tomorrows edition of SAP so I can get out and watch the Perseids. I slept in the motor home just so I would not disturb anyone while getting outside for the show.

Today on SAP, more of my computer art, a local photographer captures a fierce felind on video and a duck slide.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just trying to finish up tomorrows edition of SAP so I can get out and watch the Perseids. I slept in the motor home just so I would not disturb anyone while getting outside for the show.
> 
> Today on SAP, more of my computer art, a local photographer captures a fierce felind on video and a duck slide.


Morning, Don. There was a good showing here in the northeastern skies around 4AM. I was up to go to the bathroom and watched it from inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, coffee before class would be great! Don, your piece on the 50th Anniversary just proves to me that the leading cause of divorce is marriage!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Coffee coming right up. How is your class progressing these days?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. There was a good showing here in the northeastern skies around 4AM. I was up to go to the bathroom and watched it from inside.


Sadly, I did not see a single one. There are far too many trees in the northeast sky on my neighbours property that tower over my lot and obscure the show. I guess I shall have to take the motor home out for a night and watch from the dark skies of Elk Island Park.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, coffee before class would be great! Don, your piece on the 50th Anniversary just proves to me that the leading cause of divorce is marriage!


I cannot disgree with that kind of logic Rp.

I am always amazed at the kind of numbers SAP continues to show and the number of hits per month now is staggering to me. The bandwidth used is also a surprise to me. Here is a look at the year to date supplied by my host, Hostgator. It is hard to imagine to imagine that kind of interest in my little hobby.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. There was a good showing here in the northeastern skies around 4AM. I was up to go to the bathroom and watched it from inside.


Holy smoke Marc, it sounds like you use some sort of an outhouse or would that be an inhouse that doesn't have any roof.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I cannot disgree with that kind of logic Rp.
> 
> I am always amazed at the kind of numbers SAP continues to show and the number of hits per month now is staggering to me. The bandwidth used is also a surprise to me. Here is a look at the year to date supplied by my host, Hostgator. It is hard to imagine to imagine that kind of interest in my little hobby.



Not to knock the number of hits Don, but do they subtract the number of hits from all the web-bots??? My son tells me they can really add to one's site's traffic overhead.

Regardless, your SAP traffic counters always seem to be very busy and at all times of the day. But what really fascinates me is where some visitors are coming from. Quite amazing!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, I did not see a single one. There are far too many trees in the northeast sky on my neighbours property that tower over my lot and obscure the show. I guess I shall have to take the motor home out for a night and watch from the dark skies of Elk Island Park.


Good idea, Don. Many people are going down to the Kejimkujik National Historic Site and National Park here in NS, which is one of the spots in North America with the least amount of light pollution, according to NASA.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Holy smoke Marc, it sounds like you use some sort of an outhouse or would that be an inhouse that doesn't have any roof.


No ......... I went to the bathroom at 4AM. Outside of our bedroom is a little reading alcove with a big window that faces the northeast and has no trees nearby. So, it was a great spot to watch the show.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not to knock the number of hits Don, but do they subtract the number of hits from all the web-bots??? My son tells me they can really add to one's site's traffic overhead.
> 
> Regardless, your SAP traffic counters always seem to be very busy and at all times of the day. But what really fascinates me is where some visitors are coming from. Quite amazing!!


I am once again being registered as being in Halifax. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Don, it reminds me of the saying give them what they want and they will come out in droves.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Coffee coming right up. How is your class progressing these days?


Hi Marc, classes are going well. They especially liked the one on culture.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I am once again being registered as being in Halifax. Such is Life.



I would doubt very much Marc if your ISP actually had a main server connected directly to the Internet right in Lunenburg. All the same for me in Brentwood Bay, but I'm linked to one in Sidney BC just as you are for Halifax normally I'd suspect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, classes are going well. They especially liked the one on culture.


Good to hear, Rp. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would doubt very much Marc if your ISP actually had a main server connected directly to the Internet right in Lunenburg. All the same for me in Brentwood Bay, but I'm linked to one in Sidney BC just as you are for Halifax normally I'd suspect.


For a while, I was showing up in Lunenburg, NS until something switched with Don's server and it put me back in Halifax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Clouds are rolling in, so no meteorite show tonight. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

A coffee would be great, thanks Marc.

Today on SAP, the beauty of the Tiger Lily, a tricky toe and a new mode of transport in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee would be great, thanks Marc.
> 
> Today on SAP, the beauty of the Tiger Lily, a tricky toe and a new mode of transport in our video.


Afternoon, Don. Coffee coming right up. I love Tiger Lilies. We left behind dozens in our garden back in St. John's.


----------



## johnp

Heh Marc ... we're getting a dog!!! 
It has not been born yet ... still in the making, so to speak!!  
Jean's been itching to get into some more paper mache of late ... here's an initial peak.
Will catch a photo to attach when he/she is born.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Heh Marc ... we're getting a dog!!!
> It has not been born yet ... still in the making, so to speak!!
> Jean's been itching to get into some more paper mache of late ... here's an initial peak.
> Will catch a photo to attach when he/she is born.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## johnp

The photo shows it outside drying, and awaiting the next coat of "stuff & such" before the final pattern and colours are applied ... and birth!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Heh Marc ... we're getting a dog!!!
> It has not been born yet ... still in the making, so to speak!!
> Jean's been itching to get into some more paper mache of late ... here's an initial peak.
> Will catch a photo to attach when he/she is born.


What a relief John, it doesn't seem to be it's going to be another weinerdog!!


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> What a relief John, it doesn't seem to be it's going to be another weinerdog!!


Yes ... it looks like a beagle (or?) ... guess that's up to the artist, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a doxie?????


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What a relief John, it doesn't seem to be it's going to be another weinerdog!!





johnp said:


> Yes ... it looks like a beagle (or?) ... guess that's up to the artist, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early with howling dogs .................... they howl when an ambulance goes by the house. So, anyone want some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Home teams win all fifteen games for first time in MLB history - The Globe and Mail

An interesting bit of baseball trivia.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Biggest shark ever filmed' surfaces - CNN.com

That is one BIG shark.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Home teams win all fifteen games for first time in MLB history - The Globe and Mail
> 
> An interesting bit of baseball trivia.


That is unusual for sure Marc and today's Daily GIF on SAP is too, although not MLB, it is quite a feat.

Also today our video gets down to basics, called 'Why Does Coffee Make You Poop?'


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is unusual for sure Marc and today's Daily GIF on SAP is too, although not MLB, it is quite a feat.
> 
> Also today our video gets down to basics, called 'Why Does Coffee Make You Poop?'


That was quite the swing, Don. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Hello all, I have to share this with you. We were talking about speaking English the other day at the college. One of the individuals there mentioned one of her experiences in speaking English, she is of Chinese background. Early in her days here she was asked if she needed a translator in one of her classes, to which she said no, she had a masters in English. During one of her classes she was asked what she liked to do after school or on the weekend, to which she said, "I like cocaine". There were many smiles and chuckles as what she really meant to say was " I like cooking".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all, I have to share this with you. We were talking about speaking English the other day at the college. One of the individuals there mentioned one of her experiences in speaking English, she is of Chinese background. Early in her days here she was asked if she needed a translator in one of her classes, to which she said no, she had a masters in English. During one of her classes she was asked what she liked to do after school or on the weekend, to which she said, "I like cocaine". There were many smiles and chuckles as what she really meant to say was " I like cooking".


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for the language chuckle Rps, and Im sure everyone has their own best.

Many years ago where I worked we were to entertain the crew from the Chilean tall ship that was visiting Victoria. We were told they had a pretty good grasp of English but they all had a small "translation" book to use as well.

What we weren't told was that most of them were very heavy smokers of gosh awful strong South American cigarettes, more like small stinky cigars.

One such crew smoker with such a smoke in their hand and their translation book open came up to one of our entertaining staff ladies and very politely asked her in broken English if she "had an ash hole he could use"!!! "Of course" she replied with a smile, as she went off to get him a small glass ash tray that were already scattered around the room.

I often wondered if it ever struck him what he actually said to her later in life when his English got better or if any of his crew mates told him


----------



## CubaMark

Back in the late '90s I was in charge of an international youth exchange programme. Mixed group of Canadians and an equal number of Jamaicans. We spent the first half of the programme in lovely Clarenville, Newfoundland (base of the Bonavista peninsula). The second half was spent in the small fishing village of Manchioneal, Jamaica on the country's eastern coast.

In amongst our group were a few Québécois. One young woman had passable English skills. She was also very keen and participatory. I recall one evening we had the group of some 18 youth gathered around for an educational session, and naturally people were getting out of hand, joking around, etc. The aforementioned participant tried to help bring everyone back to topic by standing up, and loudly speaking, said: _"People! We have to FOCUS!"_. Sadly, her pronunciation was a wee bit off, leaning into the obscene, which left everyone laughing all the harder....


----------



## Rps

CubaMark, this reminds me of a great joke. A cub reporter in a small Newfoundland town got his first assignment...the Jones twins, two spinsters, we're celebrating their 96th birthday and his editor sent him to cover the story. With camera in hand the reporter goes to their home and knocks on the door...no answer, so he knocks again and again. Finally a charming and remarkably spry and very senior woman came to the door. Hello she said, I am Jenny Jones. The reporter introduces himself and why he was there. Oh, says Jenny, that is wonderful, let's go see my sister Julie, but I have to tell you, Julie is hard of hearing. The reporter enters the house and greets the other sister. Who are you, shouted Julie. He is a reporter shouted back Jenny. Asking for a picture, he had Jenny and Julie sit on the couch. What does he want, says Julie. To take a picture shouted back Jenny. While he positioned them on the couch the reported said to Jenny, just a second while I focus please. What did he say said Julie. He wants to focus, shouted back Jenny to which Julie said, what both of us?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Back in the late '90s I was in charge of an international youth exchange programme. Mixed group of Canadians and an equal number of Jamaicans. We spent the first half of the programme in lovely Clarenville, Newfoundland (base of the Bonavista peninsula). The second half was spent in the small fishing village of Manchioneal, Jamaica on the country's eastern coast.
> 
> In amongst our group were a few Québécois. One young woman had passable English skills. She was also very keen and participatory. I recall one evening we had the group of some 18 youth gathered around for an educational session, and naturally people were getting out of hand, joking around, etc. The aforementioned participant tried to help bring everyone back to topic by standing up, and loudly speaking, said: _"People! We have to FOCUS!"_. Sadly, her pronunciation was a wee bit off, leaning into the obscene, which left everyone laughing all the harder....


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> CubaMark, this reminds me of a great joke. A cub reporter in a small Newfoundland town got his first assignment...the Jones twins, two spinsters, we're celebrating their 96th birthday and his editor sent him to cover the story. With camera in hand the reporter goes to their home and knocks on the door...no answer, so he knocks again and again. Finally a charming and remarkably spry and very senior woman came to the door. Hello she said, I am Jenny Jones. The reporter introduces himself and why he was there. Oh, says Jenny, that is wonderful, let's go see my sister Julie, but I have to tell you, Julie is hard of hearing. The reporter enters the house and greets the other sister. Who are you, shouted Julie. He is a reporter shouted back Jenny. Asking for a picture, he had Jenny and Julie sit on the couch. What does he want, says Julie. To take a picture shouted back Jenny. While he positioned them on the couch the reported said to Jenny, just a second while I focus please. What did he say said Julie. He wants to focus, shouted back Jenny to which Julie said, what both of us?


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Reminds me of a student I had my first semester teaching at Memorial University, who said that in his free time he liked to "I likes to skitch me 'arse". I said "What?!?!?" I asked him to spell out what he just said and he spelled out the following -- " like to sketch my horse".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee and treats?


----------



## Dr.G.

2015 PGA Championship: Following John Daly is quite an adventure - CBSSports.com

Always liked Big John, despite his troubles over the past many years.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 2015 PGA Championship: Following John Daly is quite an adventure - CBSSports.com
> 
> Always liked Big John, despite his troubles over the past many years.


Morning Marc, I could not agree more. I still recall fondly, his walk down the 18th fairway with his fist in the air when he won his first tourney.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP, why you may no longer like Nutella, a horse in a wading pool and Ever Heard Of A Chapman Stick?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I could not agree more. I still recall fondly, his walk down the 18th fairway with his fist in the air when he won his first tourney.


True. Such is the Circle of Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP golf as art?, a trick basketball shot and Introducing Samuel Adams HeliYUM in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP golf as art?, a trick basketball shot and Introducing Samuel Adams HeliYUM in our video.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once the coffee is brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for some coffee while viewing SAP????????


----------



## johnp

Heh Don ... liked that "life and death in the forest picture" on SAP today. 
Saw several examples of such during our forest trails walks in Manning Provincial Park recently Here's one I captured (sorry, it's only iPad2 camera quality).


----------



## SINC

Well John, that is the kind of shot I like, regardless of what was used to take it. For example, I did a wee bit of work on it and posted it below. If you emailed it to me, I might be able to do much better with focus and clarity and make it SAP worthy. 
[email protected]


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Well John, that is the kind of shot I like, regardless of what was used to take it. For example, I did a wee bit of work on it and posted it below. If you emailed it to me, I might be able to do much better with focus and clarity and make it SAP worthy.
> [email protected]


Yup .... will do!!


edit to add ... on its way.


----------



## SINC

Thank you sir, received and appreciated!


----------



## Dr.G.

John, an appropriate title for the picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

See you all at Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for brunch, but it is never too early for freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the early coffee. Today on SAP our Sunday Whatzit?, a video pictorial that will take you back to the 1950s and thanks to Mark a great story on the butt as a unit of measurement.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the early coffee. Today on SAP our Sunday Whatzit?, a video pictorial that will take you back to the 1950s and thanks to Mark a great story on the butt as a unit of measurement.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Deborah said that she thinks the Whatzit is some sort of eyelash curler.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Deborah said that she thinks the Whatzit is some sort of eyelash curler.


Morning Marc, sorry, but it is not an eyelash curler, nor a 'curler' of any type. Good guess though. The clue gives away the use of this tool.


----------



## pm-r

Well, I sure don't get the SAP clue for the Sunday Whatzit?:_ 'For those that like light from C15H31CO2C30H61.'
_

Anyway, I'll say they are a modern idea of a *wick trimmer*, just to keep those home candle lights burning properly and brightly. 


Edit:

Ahhhh…!!! I get the clue now.
A Bees wax candle, it's stable chemical formula would be = C15H31CO2C30H61


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, I sure don't get the SAP clue for the Sunday Whatzit?:_ 'For those that like light from C15H31CO2C30H61.'
> _
> 
> Anyway, I'll say they are a modern idea of a *wick trimmer*, just to keep those home candle lights burning properly and brightly.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ahhhh…!!! I get the clue now.
> A Bees wax candle, it's stable chemical formula would be = C15H31CO2C30H61


Now that makes sense, Patrick. Always the Whatzit Maven. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Good work Patrick and a correct answer!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now ready. Anyone care for some homemade bagels as well?


----------



## SINC

Coffee is just fine, but not a fan of bagels Marc, I find them too heavy for me. Today on SAP, a video look back at the Model T, and elephant gotcha and a sad tale concerning a handicap neighbour of mine.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Coffee is just fine, but not a fan of bagels Marc, I find them too heavy for me.


I must have been Jewish in a previous life - I could live off of bagels as my only dietary source. Well, maybe if there were a bit of cream cheese and smoked salmon as a topping.... There are only two sources for bagels here in Zac. The local grocery store stocks a frozen variety, which are inevitably very dry and not entirely appetizing. Wal-Mart (which we rarely visit, only for certain food items that are impossible to get anywhere else) sometimes stocks freshly-baked bagels, but they won't reveal the bakery that supplies them (they aren't done in-house, either). But they disappear from the shelves as soon as they arrive...



SINC said:


> Today on SAP, a video look back at the Model T, and elephant gotcha and a sad tale concerning a handicap neighbour of mine.


I don't know if human beings are indeed regressing in their ability to behave well to one another, or if modern communication technologies are simply making our failings more public. It sure as heck seems like the former....


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc, I'm all coffeed out thanx. Don I thought you might like this joke for SAP, you can change the politican .

The Pope and Kathleen Wynne are on stage at the Rogers Centre in front of a huge crowd. The Pope leans over to Wynne and says," you know with one wave of my hand I can drive this crowd into an absolute frenzy, and not just for today but for years to come."
" I doubt that," says Wynne, "but if so you are going to have to prove it!"
Where the Pope raids his hand and knocks Wynne off the stage.......you could hear the cheering in Windsor.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee is just fine, but not a fan of bagels Marc, I find them too heavy for me. Today on SAP, a video look back at the Model T, and elephant gotcha and a sad tale concerning a handicap neighbour of mine.


You need to try Deborah's Montreal style bagels, Don. Not heavy at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I must have been Jewish in a previous life - I could live off of bagels as my only dietary source. Well, maybe if there were a bit of cream cheese and smoked salmon as a topping.... There are only two sources for bagels here in Zac. The local grocery store stocks a frozen variety, which are inevitably very dry and not entirely appetizing. Wal-Mart (which we rarely visit, only for certain food items that are impossible to get anywhere else) sometimes stocks freshly-baked bagels, but they won't reveal the bakery that supplies them (they aren't done in-house, either). But they disappear from the shelves as soon as they arrive...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if human beings are indeed regressing in their ability to behave well to one another, or if modern communication technologies are simply making our failings more public. It sure as heck seems like the former....


Luckily, we have a few really good bakeries here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP (and likely to be of interest to Marc and Rp) an intentional baseball walk gone wrong in our daily gif, a lady wing walker strolls from one plane to another many years ago in our video and The Invisible Network That Keeps The World Running.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP (and likely to be of interest to Marc and Rp) an intentional baseball walk gone wrong in our daily gif, a lady wing walker strolls from one plane to another many years ago in our video and The Invisible Network That Keeps The World Running.


Morning, Don. An interesting clip. This is why you can't just toss the ball near the plate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Gladys Ingle of the 13 BLACK CATS = :clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, how are things? Finally cool here, we hit 40c, again, yesterday. I am in BT withdrawal as its price has gone up to twice the price of other coffees.........ouch! So I am drinking Strarbuck's Blonde lately. I will have to research which paper, but their is a nice article on a Mun prof today talking about our changing accent in Canada. I will find the reference if you are interested.

Oh, I found it, today's Toronto Star:Sociolinguist Paul De Decker says the Canadian accent shift bears some of the same characteristics as the Valley Girl accent in California. “It is not making us sound more like them. We are just both on the same path at the same time.”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, how are things? Finally cool here, we hit 40c, again, yesterday. I am in BT withdrawal as its price has gone up to twice the price of other coffees.........ouch! So I am drinking Strarbuck's Blonde lately. I will have to research which paper, but their is a nice article on a Mun prof today talking about our changing accent in Canada. I will find the reference if you are interested.
> 
> Oh, I found it, today's Toronto Star:Sociolinguist Paul De Decker says the Canadian accent shift bears some of the same characteristics as the Valley Girl accent in California. “It is not making us sound more like them. We are just both on the same path at the same time.”


Ask for whatever coffee you want here at The Café Chez Marc. On the house ...........

Yes, I would be interested in that article if you can find the citation.

Hot here today, with 25C temps and a humidex hitting 30C at just past noon.


----------



## Rps

Marc, try this

Canadian accent is shifting, changing how we pronounce words | Toronto Star The same is simultaneously happening to Californians though it's often too slight to notice


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, try this
> 
> Canadian accent is shifting, changing how we pronounce words | Toronto Star The same is simultaneously happening to Californians though it's often too slight to notice


Thanks for the citation, Rp. He would have had a ball with my pronunciations of words like dog, ball, call, sauce, mall, talk, walk, chalk, boss, cause, etc.


----------



## pm-r

Well Marc, with all your offers for coffee, I thought you could possibly use and enjoy this sign…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well Marc, with all your offers for coffee, I thought you could possibly use and enjoy this sign…


Good one, Patrick. Of course, today, it has been mostly ice water and a beer for me as I finished painting my fence.


----------



## pm-r

Congratulations on finishing the fence paint job Marc, you deserve a nice drink, especially in the heat you've been getting. Maybe another nice cold beer!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Congratulations on finishing the fence paint job Marc, you deserve a nice drink, especially in the heat you've been getting. Maybe another nice cold beer!!!


Thanks, Patrick. Going to have another beer with some BBQ ribs in about 1/2 an hour. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Today on SAP, a starry Alberta night, The Daily GIF - 'A Streaker Disrupts The Match!' and a little fun from Ford in our video called, 'Silence Can Be A Powerful Thing'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "A Streaker Disrupts The Match!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. "A Streaker Disrupts The Match!"


I especially liked the'Bobby' with his hat near the end. How appropriate is 'bobby' to describe what he must have been doing while running!  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I especially liked the'Bobby' with his hat near the end. How appropriate is 'bobby' to describe what he must have been doing while running!  :lmao:


True ............. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps

Sinc, something for SAP?

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=147398442263683


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc, something for SAP?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=147398442263683


WoW!!! :clap:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, something for SAP?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=147398442263683


Would be if if was not for Facebook. They make it very difficult to embed anything that does not splash their logos all over the place with their version of embed, which is simply a link to a Facebook page that opens without being a member.

If I can find it somewhere that allows real embedding, fine, but to date no luck finding it anywhere else.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> If I can find it somewhere that allows real embedding, fine, but to date no luck finding it anywhere else.


I popped over to YouTube looking for this video to share the link with you, but there are a gazillion videos showing rapid tie-tying... Any one of 'em would be useful 

M


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I popped over to YouTube looking for this video to share the link with you, but there are a gazillion videos showing rapid tie-tying... Any one of 'em would be useful
> 
> M


I still tie my ties, when I wear them, the old fashion way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Deborah and I are going to sit out on the deck and look at the stars while having a glass of wine. It is still 20C with no breeze to speak of at just past 10PM. We have been in Lunenburg a year now, and last summer was not as hot as this summer. Such is Life. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Very foggy here this morning, but the coffee is freshly brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am on my second cup of coffee and still no SAP. Don, where are you????????????? Hiding in Car 54??????????????

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqkcWCXTtFk


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I am on my second cup of coffee and still no SAP. Don, where are you????????????? Hiding in Car 54??????????????
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqkcWCXTtFk



I noticed the same thing! Hope it's just a technical glitch.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I noticed the same thing! Hope it's just a technical glitch.


Yes, let us hope that this is the case, Bob.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Today's SAP is up now. Great clip on the working of a watch and a very bad prank, aka "Stone Soccer Ball Prank!"


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at 6PM and it feels as if rain is about to fall .............. and we all know how "fond" doxies are of rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II and former rival, Columbia, sail together in Lunenburg Harbour - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting .............. at least for us folks here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bluenose II and former rival, Columbia, sail together in Lunenburg Harbour - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Interesting .............. at least for us folks here in Lunenburg.



Nice, and a great treat for all, and also nice since the Columbia has been there since the beginning of the month and almost due to head back home I believe:
Rival schooners docked in Lunenburg drawing hundreds of spectators | CTV Atlantic News

Meeting that other famed schooner: Columbia | The Chronicle Herald

A bit ironic isn't it that the American built replica ended up keeping and using an original design wooden rudder. 

Edit:
Pssst!! Don't tell anyone if they don't already know, but the Columbia replica has been constructed with a steel hull as opposed to the traditional wooden hull. 

And hey, the beautiful wooden spars and blocks, sails and a lot of other essentials came from the old Lunenburg companies.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice, and a great treat for all, and also nice since the Columbia has been there since the beginning of the month and almost due to head back home I believe:
> Rival schooners docked in Lunenburg drawing hundreds of spectators | CTV Atlantic News
> 
> Meeting that other famed schooner: Columbia | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> A bit ironic isn't it that the American built replica ended up keeping and using an original design wooden rudder.
> 
> Edit:
> Pssst!! Don't tell anyone if they don't already know, but the Columbia replica has been constructed with a steel hull as opposed to the traditional wooden hull.
> 
> And hey, the beautiful wooden spars and blocks, sails and a lot of other essentials came from the old Lunenburg companies.


Let us not talk about rudders, Patrick. That is a true sticking point with Nova Scotia taxpayers. Every hungry person under the age of 18 could have been fed with the money they wasted on consultants and retrofits to the rudder. They should have listened to the Lunenburg shipbuilders who said "it will never sail with that design of rudder".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nine more posts until posting #90,000. Wonder if I shall live long enough to reach posting #100,000? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I am on my second cup of coffee and still no SAP. Don, where are you????????????? Hiding in Car 54??????????????
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqkcWCXTtFk


Glad to know SAP is missed. Rapid Weaver updated overnight unknown to me. Seems I had the option active, but not on purpose. I never let anything auto update so not sure how it happened. At any rate the update corrupted the upload function and it took me a few hours to figure a work around as my host would not recognize my file ID. Finally said to heck with it, went back to bed and slept for a few hours. When I awoke, I thought, why not try a password change? It worked and allowed me to proceed. Sorry about that.


----------



## SINC

Good morning, all is well in SAP land today featuring a dog who is in for a shock in our daily gif, cats who enjoy an ice ball in our video and different ways of looking at things.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad to know SAP is missed. Rapid Weaver updated overnight unknown to me. Seems I had the option active, but not on purpose. I never let anything auto update so not sure how it happened. At any rate the update corrupted the upload function and it took me a few hours to figure a work around as my host would not recognize my file ID. Finally said to heck with it, went back to bed and slept for a few hours. When I awoke, I thought, why not try a password change? It worked and allowed me to proceed. Sorry about that.


Good to hear all is well, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I had seen that dog peeing clip before, as well as the Robert Frost story. Felt sorry for the dog, and very interested in the theory behind "The Road Not Taken", since Frost is my favorite poet.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Glad to know SAP is missed. Rapid Weaver updated overnight unknown to me. Seems I had the option active, but not on purpose. I never let anything auto update so not sure how it happened. At any rate the update corrupted the upload function and it took me a few hours to figure a work around as my host would not recognize my file ID. Finally said to heck with it, went back to bed and slept for a few hours. When I awoke, I thought, why not try a password change? It worked and allowed me to proceed. Sorry about that.


Not sure if Rapid weaver is Adobe, but I have noticed that if I update anything by Adobe, it automatically reverts to auto update with each and every update. After any updates I have to switch back to the "Never" option. So easy to forget that one!


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Not sure if Rapid weaver is Adobe, but I have noticed that if I update anything by Adobe, it automatically reverts to auto update with each and every update. After any updates I have to switch back to the "Never" option. So easy to forget that one!


Nope, Rapid Weaver is a Realmac Software product, but I as a rule, never allow anything to auto update. I like to be sure I am fully backed up before any update and then make the decision to run the update. I've been caught too many times, just like yesterday. As for it reverting to auto update, I will have to watch that more closely as it is my primary program for SAP use along with Pages and Preview with the odd time some Photoshop tossed in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Century-old message in a bottle returned to sender - World - CBC News

Don, I know that this can't be used on SAP, but it is still very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought I would save posting #90,000 for the Shang thread. Wonder if I shall live long enough to reach posting #100,000. I first started to post here in ehMacLand back on Aug 4th, 2001. Seems like a lifetime ago. Still, it has been quite a ride. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Century-old message in a bottle returned to sender - World - CBC News
> 
> Don, I know that this can't be used on SAP, but it is still very interesting.


I can use CBC stuff as a WEBBIT Marc, merci!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I thought I would save posting #90,000 for the Shang thread. Wonder if I shall live long enough to reach posting #100,000. I first started to post here in ehMacLand back on Aug 4th, 2001. Seems like a lifetime ago. Still, it has been quite a ride.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.



Congratulations on your post count Marc, and by my math that's about an average of 17.61 posts per day!!

That's a lot amongst all the "Time to call it a night. …" and "Morning all. .." posts I'd say.

Now we'll need to keep a shot preserved to mark the occasion:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can use CBC stuff as a WEBBIT Marc, merci!


True. A very interesting story.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Congratulations on your post count Marc, and by my math that's about an average of 17.61 posts per day!!
> 
> That's a lot amongst all the "Time to call it a night. …" and "Morning all. .." posts I'd say.
> 
> Now we'll need to keep a shot preserved to mark the occasion:


Well, the good nights and good mornings have been a tradition of mine for years. I once stopped doing it and some folks thought something was wrong with me .......... or that I had died. XX)

Most of my postings have been, if the truth be known, related to my doxies. :love2:

Thanks for the screen capture, Patrick. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Marc .... a big "cheers & good wishes" on the post count from me as well. 
Though I'm never up to see your sign off's each day, I most always see your sign on's, and will admit to being lax in not 'checking in' for the past good while. But heh, have always appreciated your morning coffee offerings (and when Don can't sleep, and sometimes beats you, his too!!). 
And have always enjoyed your stuff & such around the doxies!! The pictures, tales, et al, fill a void, and are always enjoyed and appreciated.
I haven't any spiced Captain Morgan's to raise a cheer, but will do so with what we have, when we go out to the balcony soon - here's to 100,000, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... a big "cheers & good wishes" on the post count from me as well.
> Though I'm never up to see your sign off's each day, I most always see your sign on's, and will admit to being lax in not 'checking in' for the past good while. But heh, have always appreciated your morning coffee offerings (and when Don can't sleep, and sometimes beats you, his too!!).
> And have always enjoyed your stuff & such around the doxies!! The pictures, tales, et al, fill a void, and are always enjoyed and appreciated.
> I haven't any spiced Captain Morgan's to raise a cheer, but will do so with what we have, when we go out to the balcony soon - here's to 100,000, eh!!


Thanks, John. I love Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum.

As for the doxies, we are trying to breed Clover with Gus this week ......... so we might have a litter around Halloween. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.

How is Jean these days?


----------



## pm-r

As a celebration keeper Marc, I thought I'd grab and save some other screen shots but I have no idea how you managed to post so many different posts yet they all said Posts: 90,000. 

Sure don't know how you managed that, so here are some I got for your scrapbook if I haven't screwed up, or maybe the ehmac counter got jammed for a bit while it got over its shock:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, John. I love Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum. As for the doxies, we are trying to breed Clover with Gus this week ......... so we might have a litter around Halloween. We shall see. Paix, mon ami. How is Jean these days?


Good luck with Clover & Gus doing their thing!!

Thanks for asking Marc .... Jean's doing quite well, all considered, and always keeping a positive attitude. She's been immersing herself in art stuff of late ... paper mache, zen drawings, and such ... along with good dosages of jig-saw and other puzzles, and such.

After Labour Day, we're set to to do another local-to-us neighbourhood mini-stay. A chance to get out of here for a few days, dine around, et al. And hope to do more of these, here, there, and wherever over the course of the fall/winter. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> As a celebration keeper Marc, I thought I'd grab and save some other screen shots but I have no idea how you managed to post so many different posts yet they all said Posts: 90,000.
> 
> Sure don't know how you managed that, so here are some I got for your scrapbook if I haven't screwed up, or maybe the ehmac counter got jammed for a bit while it got over its shock:


Wow! Mark Twain would be proud of this array of avatars. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good luck with Clover & Gus doing their thing!!
> 
> Thanks for asking Marc .... Jean's doing quite well, all considered, and always keeping a positive attitude. She's been immersing herself in art stuff of late ... paper mache, zen drawings, and such ... along with good dosages of jig-saw and other puzzles, and such.
> 
> After Labour Day, we're set to to do another local-to-us neighbourhood mini-stay. A chance to get out of here for a few days, dine around, et al. And hope to do more of these, here, there, and wherever over the course of the fall/winter.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks, John. We shall see if we have a litter on the way in a few weeks.

Bon voyage on your Labor Day "mini stay". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow falls in western Alberta as frost advisories issued - Calgary - CBC News

Deborah is really feeling the heat and humidity here in Lunenburg .................. wait until she sees this item.


----------



## Dr.G.

27 Insanely Cute Puppies Falling Asleep Wherever They Want - NewsLinQ

Sweet ............... and not a doxie to be seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did you folks get any snow as they did outside of Calgary?


----------



## SINC

No Marc, still about 12° here and not a drop of moisture. I must remember to ask EC about that!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, still about 12° here and not a drop of moisture. I must remember to ask EC about that!


I saw a clip on the Weather Network of snow falling on the tomatoes that were ripening on the vine in a garden in the foothills outside of Calgary.

Very foggy and 22C here now as we approach 9PM. Sort of spooky outside.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Snow falls in western Alberta as frost advisories issued - Calgary - CBC News
> 
> Deborah is really feeling the heat and humidity here in Lunenburg .................. wait until she sees this item.



Crazy!! But one expects anything in the Calgary areas.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Crazy!! But one expects anything in the Calgary areas.


All too true, Patrick. My wife, Deborah, born and raised in Calgary and Edmonton, can recall snow in every month of the year growing up. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up and ready to meet the day with a great mountain shot of a long and winding road, a police officer who bravely pulls a yogurt container off the head of a skunk in our video as well as and interesting comparision of the English language differences between the US and Britain in WEBBITS.


----------



## Vexel

Hey folks. Just saying Hi!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up and ready to meet the day with a great mountain shot of a long and winding road, a police officer who bravely pulls a yogurt container off the head of a skunk in our video as well as and interesting comparision of the English language differences between the US and Britain in WEBBITS.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vexel said:


> Hey folks. Just saying Hi!


Morning. What is the weather like in Sydney? Very foggy and balmy here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

Vexel said:


> Hey folks. Just saying Hi!


Howdy Vex, long time between visits, welcome back.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, cool here today but will warm up to 80F later. I remember when I was in Edmonton one August, there was 1 inch of snow on the ground. I phoned my parents in Ontario and asked what they were doing.....they were having a BBQ and were in the pool....I moved after that.

Don, I liked the article on US vs UK English. I especially liked the quote a language is a dialect with an army and a navy....
I also liked the weatherman joke.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. 27.5C with a humidex reading of 35C. Wish we had a pool right now here in our backyard.


----------



## johnp

Nice morning on the go for us here ... and it's been back to one of our more usual Saturday mornings once again, with an early dim sum, and on the way home, some produce shopping at a Chinese market, and wine & grog at a liquor store. We did good - dim sum was fun and tasty, and we were able to get some good buys on squash and yu choy at the market.

And daughter brought us the last of some veggies from her garden - carrots, scallions, tomatoes, cucumber, and a little rhubarb. Great - we're now set with some fresh produce for a while!! And a bottle of white wine from her winemaker friend to go with some on at least one day!

Enjoy your weekend everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like the start of a fine day, John. We have been getting tomatoes from our garden for the past ten days or so.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ................ We have been getting tomatoes from our garden for the past ten days or so.


Sounds good Marc ... we've enjoyed a good many from the daughter's little garden, and her efforts at growing them, and other veggies (her first garden in a good many years!!).

Do you like green tomatoes - fried, or cooked in other ways? I really enjoy griddling green tomatoes, their flavour is so different from the ones that have already ripened. Like both, but having a mess of cooked green, beside a chop, fish fillet, or some sausages, can usually bring a smile to my face!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc ... we've enjoyed a good many from the daughter's little garden, and her efforts at growing them, and other veggies (her first garden in a good many years!!).
> 
> Do you like green tomatoes - fried, or cooked in other ways? I really enjoy griddling green tomatoes, their flavour is so different from the ones that have already ripened. Like both, but having a mess of cooked green, beside a chop, fish fillet, or some sausages, can usually bring a smile to my face!!


Deborah likes tomatoes this way, but I am so-so. Still, we have enough to let them ripen and some to use green. It has been a great growing season here.


----------



## johnp

I purchased two squashes this morning (at $0.29/lb, how could I not buy?!!) .... though they look like a butternut (or similar) winter squash in size and shape, they're a very light green in colour. Jean saw one cut open, and the flesh and seeds were green as well. I'm assuming they're some kind of summer squash (globe?), but can be prepared and cooked much as one would ptepare winter squash. 
Have never seen these squash before .... any suggestions?


----------



## SINC

Never have seen one like that John, but being adventurous, I would cut one in half and bake it skin side down in a 325° oven on a cookie sheet for about 45 min, but watch it carefully. Right after lining the hole left by seed removal with a few strips of good thick bacon that is. 

I dunno, but it sounds good to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I purchased two squashes this morning (at $0.29/lb, how could I not buy?!!) .... though they look like a butternut (or similar) winter squash in size and shape, they're a very light green in colour. Jean saw one cut open, and the flesh and seeds were green as well. I'm assuming they're some kind of summer squash (globe?), but can be prepared and cooked much as one would ptepare winter squash.
> Have never seen these squash before .... any suggestions?


Deborah makes squash soup out of such veggies.


----------



## johnp

Don ... thanks .. my thoughts (almost) exactly (but skipping the bacon)!! 
An Asian gentleman behind me in line at the check-out asked me how I going to cook the squash. I said, I guess much as I prepare other squash (either bake or steam), he seemed to agree with that answer.
Will let you know how it goes!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah makes squash soup out of such veggies.


.... yup, but I would prefer going with the winter squash varieties for soup Marc .. great colours and tastes.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... yup, but I would prefer going with the winter squash varieties for soup Marc .. great colours and tastes.


Deborah does wonders with baked squash as well, but who wants to turn on the oven in this heat?????? XX)


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Never have seen one like that John, but being adventurous, I would cut one in half and bake it skin side down in a 325° oven on a cookie sheet for about 45 min, but watch it carefully. Right after lining the hole left by seed removal with a few strips of good thick bacon that is.
> 
> I dunno, but it sounds good to me.



Adding the bacon sounds good and maybe add the content's of a nice hoppy beer and then just eat the bacon when it's all cooked!!

But sorry, I don't eat squash or any animal innards.

And then some creep tried to tell me that oysters were just an ocean variety of a slug. What an idiot!!  :roll eyes:

(Says me who did a major in zoology and marine biology, plus psychology!!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Thunder storms might be rolling in and I want to shut down my computer and take the doxies outside before the rains come. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Adding the bacon sounds good and maybe add the content's of a nice hoppy beer and then just eat the bacon when it's all cooked!!
> 
> But sorry, I don't eat squash or any animal innards.
> 
> And then some creep tried to tell me that oysters were just an ocean variety of a slug. What an idiot!!  :roll eyes:
> 
> (Says me who did a major in zoology and marine biology, plus psychology!!!)


Uh, that hoopy beer accompanies the dish when I have it. No sense cooking out the alcohol!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday brunch, but the coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just in time for a coffee! Today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit may be too easy, a shot of Athabasca Falls (can you spot the Inukshuk?) And a gif with a guy who has problems at the drive thru.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.

"... can you spot the Inukshuk?" Yes, but I wonder how the person built it up there?

The Whatzit looks like a cross between some melted aluminum or silver on a plastic cookie as a paper weight. In short, haven't a clue. We should wait for Patrick to awaken for the answer.


----------



## SINC

Our spammer friend above has been reported and will be zapped.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our spammer friend above has been reported and will be zapped.


Good to hear. What a waste of space. tptptptp


----------



## Rps

Wow! I didn't think you could post something that long here.....
Say Sinc, you think the guy at the drive-thru had a little too much liquid amusement?

Marc, some BT would be nice this morning please. Warm again, we will be close to 80F this week, better that the 106F we have had.
I've been trying to cleanup my photo library on my mini....what a job that is.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Our spammer friend above has been reported and will be zapped.



What part gave you a hint their post was SPAM???  

Sorry, just joking, but how stupid and blatant can they get???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.
> … … ...
> The Whatzit looks like a cross between some melted aluminum or silver on a plastic cookie as a paper weight. In short, haven't a clue. We should wait for Patrick to awaken for the answer.



I'd say you're pretty close Marc if there's room left here to squeeze in a post the spammer might have left for us.

I'd say the Whatzit? today is a piece of the normally brittle metal _*Gallium*_. 

I believe it's also derived from bauxite and something else somehow and can actually melt at a low body temperature as the SAP photo shows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow! I didn't think you could post something that long here.....
> Say Sinc, you think the guy at the drive-thru had a little too much liquid amusement?
> 
> Marc, some BT would be nice this morning please. Warm again, we will be close to 80F this week, better that the 106F we have had.
> I've been trying to cleanup my photo library on my mini....what a job that is.


Coming right up, Rp. Hot here as well with 26C temps and a 32C humidex reading .................. and no ocean breeze. We have been here in Lunenburg just over a year and don't recall last August this hot and humid. All the windows are open and we have four fans on the go as we move from room to room.

106F reminds me of Waycross, Georgia in July and August. Brutal ................... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd say you're pretty close Marc if there's room left here to squeeze in a post the spammer might have left for us.
> 
> I'd say the Whatzit? today is a piece of the normally brittle metal _*Gallium*_.
> 
> I believe it's also derived from bauxite and something else somehow and can actually melt at a low body temperature as the SAP photo shows.


Still the Whatzit Maven, Patrick. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Marc, for your https://www.facebook.com/221008661422591/videos/317811405075649/


----------



## SINC

Yep, Patrick is right on the money!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, Patrick is right on the money!


Well, you did say:


SINC said:


> … … ... Today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit may be too easy, … … ...


----------



## SINC

I thought the picture would be a dead giveaway when Bixman proposed it. The metal melting in the heat of a human hand narrows down the hunt on Google pretty quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, for your https://www.facebook.com/221008661422591/videos/317811405075649/


Cute ................ :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Busy day for me today, so the coffee is ready to go when you are up and about.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great as I await SAP to upload. It has been uploading now for over 10 minutes due to a large gif today that will likely take about 15 minutes or so to complete. Today we feature a video on how to get to Mars, that big gif of a crazy cyclist and a look at babas and borshch.


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique drone shot of the Bluenose II.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A unique drone shot of the Bluenose II.


Boy, Marc, there's a lot of deck to swab there!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Boy, Marc, there's a lot of deck to swab there!


Yes, she is a big boat .......... a fine looking boat ......... the pride of Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

Is that deck perhaps teak, or is it oak?


----------



## javaqueen

Afternoon all.......any coffee left Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Is that deck perhaps teak, or is it oak?


It is made of laminated angelique, a bulletproof teak from South America.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Afternoon all.......any coffee left Marc?


Always freshly brewed coffee for you, Kim. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Is that deck perhaps teak, or is it oak?





Dr.G. said:


> It is made of laminated angelique, a bulletproof teak from South America.



Hmmm…???

It was my understanding that the frames and deck beams were built of laminated angelique, and a lot of it salvaged from the original Bluenose, the decks themselves were made of new and just as the original deck, is traditional Douglas fir.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…???
> 
> It was my understanding that the frames and deck beams were built of laminated angelique, and a lot of it salvaged from the original Bluenose, the decks themselves were made of new and just as the original deck, is traditional Douglas fir.


Yes, they used as much of the original Bluenose II in this version.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K21EwDWgjM&feature=youtu.be

Quite the breech.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K21EwDWgjM&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Quite the breech.



Can you imagine _*how impressive that shot could have been*_ if the taker had had enough brains to have held their cell the correct way, but it seems to be a loosing battle I'm afraid.

Just as this I think I grabbed from a recent SAP issue attempts to get across to users:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, they used as much of the original Bluenose II in this version.



 :lmao: :heybaby:
Marc, you should be a politician!!! Such a reply would be typical for a true NS politician protecting their backsides.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :heybaby:
> Marc, you should be a politician!!! Such a reply would be typical for a true NS politician protecting their backsides.


No, I am just one of the taxpayers that has his/her NS tax dollars paying for the cost overruns, especially for the rudder ................ tptptptp


----------



## pm-r

I was just thinking about Don's question as to what the decks were made of. No more than that. But it's OK I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was just thinking about Don's question as to what the decks were made of. No more than that. But it's OK I think.


Well, the politicians made a real mess of the renos. They hired a firm from ON that wanted to replace the wooden rudder with one of steel. That started the problems that the ship builders here predicted. Then came the steering, since it is difficult to steer a steel rudder on such a boat. On and on it went. More and more consultants were brought in at $500 a day, only to be told that "it won't sail", "it won't turn", "it won't stay afloat" ................ "it might sink". No solutions, just platitudes. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like the same engineering consultants from Hatch Mott MacDonald are now "helping out" with Edmonton's LRT. They "helped out" with the Bluenose II renos as well. 

Metro LRT mess could be headed for courts, councillors say - Edmonton - CBC News


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Always freshly brewed coffee for you, Kim. How is Life treating you these days?


Life is treating me very well indeed, thank you for asking. Hubby and I babysat our grand daughter on Friday night so our daughter and son-in-law could celebrate their 5th anniversary. 

Teaching is going very well too


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Life is treating me very well indeed, thank you for asking. Hubby and I babysat our grand daughter on Friday night so our daughter and son-in-law could celebrate their 5th anniversary.
> 
> Teaching is going very well too


Good to hear, Kim. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Smoky skies prompt special weather statement for southern, central Alberta | Globalnews.ca

Don, some haze headed your way???


----------



## SINC

No Marc, nothing here at all, clear skies and no smoke. It has all remained in an area from Red Deer south, some 150 km to the south of us.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A unique drone shot of the Bluenose II.


http://www.ehmac.ca/attachments/eve...40412190-shangri-la-clubhouse-bluenoseii6.jpg

Thanks for the shot Marc and it made me check and discover something I didn't know and wasn't sure of when looking at the photo:

"_The usual rule that no flag should be flown higher than the national flag does not apply on board a ship: a flag flown at the stern is always in a superior position to a flag flown elsewhere on the ship, even if the latter is higher up. ... _"

So says the Internet!!! But the info was sure buried and I'm gathering it applies to Canadian ships but I don't know why they might be exempt.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> http://www.ehmac.ca/attachments/eve...40412190-shangri-la-clubhouse-bluenoseii6.jpg
> 
> Thanks for the shot Marc and it made me check and discover something I didn't know and wasn't sure of when looking at the photo:
> 
> "_The usual rule that no flag should be flown higher than the national flag does not apply on board a ship: a flag flown at the stern is always in a superior position to a flag flown elsewhere on the ship, even if the latter is higher up. ... _"
> 
> So says the Internet!!! But the info was sure buried and I'm gathering it applies to Canadian ships but I don't know why they might be exempt.


Did not know this either, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, nothing here at all, clear skies and no smoke. It has all remained in an area from Red Deer south, some 150 km to the south of us.


Good to hear. With no rain, the haze could get bad.XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

WATCH: Long drive champion shows what a 430-yard drive looks like - CBSSports.com

Two eagles and a birdie .................... but what a drive!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is freshly brewed when you rise to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. Don't miss today's SAP video. You won't believe what this guy does with a banana.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. Don't miss today's SAP video. You won't believe what this guy does with a banana.


The Zombie Banana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great idea, however.


----------



## SINC

Went to the eye specialist this morning and asked her about the bump in my left eye outter corner. I learned today it is there due to a permanent stitch she put in and will always remain. An eye exam had my vision at 20/15 which she says in excellent for my age. That wraps up seven months of eye issues and I can now put that behind me.

Now tonight, I am off the the Edmonton General Hospital for an overnight stay in the sleep lab where I will be hooked up to 17 monitor tabs on various parts of my body. Then I am somehow supposed to sleep normally for an entire night while technicians monitor me for sound and video as well. All this to determine whether or not I have sleep apnea as the first test done back in March was inconclusive.

I will be released at 7:00 a.m., so SAP is likely to be later than normal tomorrow unless I can smuggle a laptop and phone into the lab, something they frown upon. It will likely take about a half hour to get home and upload SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Went to the eye specialist this morning and asked her about the bump in my left eye outter corner. I learned today it is there due to a permanent stitch she put in and will always remain. An eye exam had my vision at 20/15 which she says in excellent for my age. That wraps up seven months of eye issues and I can now put that behind me.
> 
> Now tonight, I am off the the Edmonton General Hospital for an overnight stay in the sleep lab where I will be hooked up to 17 monitor tabs on various parts of my body. Then I am somehow supposed to sleep normally for an entire night while technicians monitor me for sound and video as well. All this to determine whether or not I have sleep apnea as the first test done back in March was inconclusive.
> 
> I will be released at 7:00 a.m., so SAP is likely to be later than normal tomorrow unless I can smuggle a laptop and phone into the lab, something they frown upon. It will likely take about a half hour to get home and upload SAP.


Good luck with your tests, Don. Sleep well ....................


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> …
> … … ...
> I will be released at 7:00 a.m., so SAP is likely to be later than normal tomorrow unless I can smuggle a laptop and phone into the lab, something they frown upon. It will likely take about a half hour to get home and upload SAP.



I think we can all wait a bit for our daily SAP dose and put your health first.

I would think that will seem odd having a test done in the hospital and being told to go to sleep. 

I have an Echocardiogram scheduled for Thursday am they wanted done to check things out several months ago, so I guess it's not vital or a priority thing otherwise they seem to get expedited treatment.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think we can all wait a bit for our daily SAP dose and put your health first.
> 
> I would think that will seem odd having a test done in the hospital and being told to go to sleep.
> 
> I have an Echocardiogram scheduled for Thursday am they wanted done to check things out several months ago, so I guess it's not vital or a priority thing otherwise they seem to get expedited treatment.


Good luck, Patrick. I am getting an MRI done on my heart in mid-Sept. Guess there is a growing group of folks in The Shang with heart problems. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Man I am trussed up like a hung hog. 2:35 a.m. And not a wink of sleep. I was told not to panic if I awoke to someone placing a mask over my face and that is all I can think about, now scared to even try to go to sleep. This is turning out to be a very bad experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Man I am trussed up like a hung hog. 2:35 a.m. And not a wink of sleep. I was told not to panic if I awoke to someone placing a mask over my face and that is all I can think about, now scared to even try to go to sleep. This is turning out to be a very bad experience.


Strange experience, Don. Still, C-PAP machines work wonders for those with sleep apnea. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Now 4:29 a.m. And still wide awake. The big bundle of wires and cables under my neck as I lie here hurts like hell. How anyone can sleep with all this crap around my neck, taped to my nose and eyes and cheeks and chin is just unbearable. I will never be so glad to see 6:30 a.m. in my life. That is when they come to wake me up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee has been freshly brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

With Don either sleeping or on the mend, here is an easy Whatzit as we await today's SAP.


----------



## Rps

Marc, we had one of these....it is a toaster. We also had a crank phone and a one room school...... G_d I'm old!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, we had one of these....it is a toaster. We also had a crank phone and a one room school...... G_d I'm old!!!


Right on. My grandmother had one of these toasters. We, however, had a regular wall phone .............. and my public K-6 school had 1200 students ............ my 7-9 junior high school had 3600 students and my 10-12 high school had 7700 students.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Now 4:29 a.m. And still wide awake. The big bundle of wires and cables under my neck as I lie here hurts like hell. How anyone can sleep with all this crap around my neck, taped to my nose and eyes and cheeks and chin is just unbearable. I will never be so glad to see 6:30 a.m. in my life. That is when they come to wake me up.



Bummer, but it sounds like they won't need to wake you.

Speaking of which, it's it odd that they often do wake one from sleep when you're in the hospital in order to give you some sleeping pill!! I guess to help you sleep or what…???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now 4:29 a.m. And still wide awake. The big bundle of wires and cables under my neck as I lie here hurts like hell. How anyone can sleep with all this crap around my neck, taped to my nose and eyes and cheeks and chin is just unbearable. I will never be so glad to see 6:30 a.m. in my life. That is when they come to wake me up.


What would happen if you were like me ......... in need of going to the bathroom 2-3 times a night?


----------



## Dr.G.

‘They're just band-aiding it': Sailing industry veteran on Bluenose II | The Chronicle Herald

More bad news.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What would happen if you were like me ......... in need of going to the bathroom 2-3 times a night?


One summons the nurse via intercom on the video recording equipment and she comes in and unhooks you from the data machine and you use the BR. Then she hooks you back up when you climb back in bed. All this while carrying all the wires and boxes attached to you on a lanyard around your neck.

Here is a selfie I took showing just how much wiring is involved and you cannot see the half of it in this shot.


----------



## johnp

Good grief Don ... no wonder you couldn't sleep!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> â€˜They're just band-aiding it': Sailing industry veteran on Bluenose II | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> More bad news.



Bummer!!! And I sure won't any salt to the wound, but I really wonder if the "_service technician from British Columbia_" is or would be actually qualified and experienced enough. But maybe they need a different view and perspective solution to what the "Easterner experts" could provide. Interesting… hmmmm…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One summons the nurse via intercom on the video recording equipment and she comes in and unhooks you from the data machine and you use the BR. Then she hooks you back up when you climb back in bed. All this while carrying all the wires and boxes attached to you on a lanyard around your neck.
> 
> Here is a selfie I took showing just how much wiring is involved and you cannot see the half of it in this shot.


Amazing. I can't see any nurse hooking me up and unhooking me up like that three times a night. As well, I sleep on my side. Poor Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Bummer!!! And I sure won't any salt to the wound, but I really wonder if the "_service technician from British Columbia_" is or would be actually qualified and experienced enough. But maybe they need a different view and perspective solution to what the "Easterner experts" could provide. Interesting… hmmmm…


The service tech persons have never been on the boat ............. it is all done on computers and with simulations.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One summons the nurse via intercom on the video recording equipment and she comes in and unhooks you from the data machine and you use the BR. Then she hooks you back up when you climb back in bed. All this while carrying all the wires and boxes attached to you on a lanyard around your neck.
> 
> Here is a selfie I took showing just how much wiring is involved and you cannot see the half of it in this shot.


Is your mouth taped shut?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is your mouth taped shut?


No, it isn't taped, just the angle makes it look that way to allow for my moustache.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, it isn't taped, just the angle makes it look that way to allow for my moustache.


OK. It looked like they might have taped shut your mouth. Still, that must have been a truly difficult situation. Did you sleep at all?


----------



## SINC

Nope, not a wink, at least that I know about.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, not a wink, at least that I know about.


Not much of a test for you ............ other than a lost night's sleep.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Not much of a test for you ............ other than a lost night's sleep.


Exactly. Can't argue with that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Exactly. Can't argue with that.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


>


Slept a couple of hours this morning, so am ready for a full night's sleep tonight.

SAP may be late once again while I catch up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Slept a couple of hours this morning, so am ready for a full night's sleep tonight.
> 
> SAP may be late once again while I catch up.


Now your sleep pattern will be all off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early due to the sound of the fog horn in the Lunenburg harbor. VERY foggy this morning, so I shall make the coffee strong and bright.


----------



## Dr.G.

Calgary air quality set to worsen despite brief improvement - Calgary - CBC News

Yikes!!! Bad news for the folks in these parts of AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Editorial Cartoon | The Chronicle Herald

Sad, but it's not just about the BluenoseII

Nova Scotia's psychology intern program back on - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Good that they saw the light. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Smoke here this morning again today, but it is not a bother as it is so high you cannot even smell it. It simply dulls the sunlight quite a bit.

Today on SAP, I think John will be happy with his Manning park photo now that I did some work on it in Photo Shop, Snapheal and Preview too. It is much sharper and turned out just fine on SAP. Also today a young lady in a mini skirt and heels shows how she can handle a soccer ball in our daily gif and a look inside The Donald's 747 in our video is an amazing display of luxury.


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Hope the day treats everyone well. Any coffee left Marc? Thanks. 

Don .. that's a nice looking picture on SAP this morning!! Glad you enjoyed receiving it, and using it on your site.

Posted before I saw your post Don -- and yes, it looks fine indeed!!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Morning all. Hope the day treats everyone well. Any coffee left Marc? Thanks.
> 
> Don .. that's a nice looking picture on SAP this morning!! Glad you enjoyed receiving it, and using it on your site.
> 
> Posted before I saw your post Don -- and yes, it looks fine indeed!!


Hey John, any time you snap a shot, send it along please. Our readers love the pictures other readers take.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Hey John, any time you snap a shot, send it along please. Our readers love the pictures other readers take.


Will do ... and thanks again for what you did with this one. Seeing the picture again brought back some fond memories of our trail walks there.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc, it is supposed to be getting warmer this weekend, maybe hit 82F. 
Don, I was impressed by the ball handling of the young woman. Also I didn't know I was Japanese either!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc, it is supposed to be getting warmer this weekend, maybe hit 82F.
> Don, I was impressed by the ball handling of the young woman. Also I didn't know I was Japanese either!


Me neither Rp, me neither.


----------



## CubaMark

I could use some of your foggy coffee, Marc. It's 8:20am, and I've already reached my daily recommended dose of idiots. This does not bode well for the next eight hours...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc, it is supposed to be getting warmer this weekend, maybe hit 82F.
> Don, I was impressed by the ball handling of the young woman. Also I didn't know I was Japanese either!


Afternoon, Rp. Hot here as well. Why did you switch to revealing your temps in F rather than C numbers?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I could use some of your foggy coffee, Marc. It's 8:20am, and I've already reached my daily recommended dose of idiots. This does not bode well for the next eight hours...


Well, Lunenburg is full of tourists these days and we would certainly welcome you if you came to live here.


----------



## johnp

Preparing a very west coast dinner for Jean and I today - fresh sockeye salmon. Daughter acquired the fish, I cleaned it this morning, and just finished the final pre-preparations (for today and tomorrow). Will do some new white potatoes and fresh Chinese greens (yu choy) with today's fish. 
Some griddle time ahead!!
Haven't done this in a good many years, and so looking forward to it .... and the results (I hope!!!) 
Out to the balcony for a break now!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Lunenburg is full of tourists these days and we would certainly welcome you if you came to live here.


Ahem… I think that bypasses just what and why CM posted and included what he did. Doncha think…???


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Hot here as well. Why did you switch to revealing your temps in F rather than C numbers?


It was what I grew up with Marc.


----------



## Rps

Marc, a little humour to end the day

http://youtu.be/HxKeCmTCDV4


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Preparing a very west coast dinner for Jean and I today - fresh sockeye salmon. Daughter acquired the fish, I cleaned it this morning, and just finished the final pre-preparations (for today and tomorrow). Will do some new white potatoes and fresh Chinese greens (yu choy) with today's fish.
> Some griddle time ahead!!
> Haven't done this in a good many years, and so looking forward to it .... and the results (I hope!!!)
> Out to the balcony for a break now!!


East coast for us, John. Freshly caught scallops with fresh local veggies and to top it all off, local blueberries the size of marbles and some ice cream.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ahem… I think that bypasses just what and why CM posted and included what he did. Doncha think…???


Still, I am trying to encourage Mark to try and make it back to Nova Scotia. I keep my eye out for any university position in his area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, a little humour to end the day
> 
> http://youtu.be/HxKeCmTCDV4


Good one, Rp. Still, are you telling me I am getting older????


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Want to go outside with my telescope and look at the full moon. See you all over some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Could not sleep so got up and got SAP online for today with a video on felling a huge pine, an unusual silo demolition and 'The Things That People Send Us': Well, there's your answer folks . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Hopefully, you are sound asleep now ................ without being hooked up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## SINC

Mornng Marc, yes I am sound asleep without being hooked up, thanks.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don I had to go to a sleep lab a number of years ago. I got all wired up and I thought I would never be able to sleep there. I felt I was awake all night . In the morning they asked me how I slept and I told them not very well......then they told me I went to sleep within 15 minutes of hitting the pillow.....who knew!


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> I could use some of your foggy coffee, Marc. It's 8:20am, and I've already reached my daily recommended dose of idiots. This does not bode well for the next eight hours...



I hope your day is better today CM, and here's a small memento to help us keep our sanity in such situations:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mornng Marc, yes I am sound asleep without being hooked up, thanks.


Sound asleep ............ not hooked up ............ yet still posting in The Shang. Quite the trick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don I had to go to a sleep lab a number of years ago. I got all wired up and I thought I would never be able to sleep there. I felt I was awake all night . In the morning they asked me how I slept and I told them not very well......then they told me I went to sleep within 15 minutes of hitting the pillow.....who knew!


:yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Took two of our younger doxies to Sanddollar Beach near here for a run. The tide was out and you could go over 1/2 km to get to the water's edge. They even swam, sort of, in the low tidal pools. A grand time was had by all.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Demi' Canadian bill becoming local currency in Quebec's Gaspé region - Montreal - CBC News

An interesting concept.


----------



## Dr.G.

This woman's husband disappeared during WWII. 60 years later she got some shocking news.

Quite the love story.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This woman's husband disappeared during WWII. 60 years later she got some shocking news.
> 
> Quite the love story.


Thanks for that one Marc, it is now in the cue for SAP. A touching story indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for that one Marc, it is now in the cue for SAP. A touching story indeed.


Thought it might be SAP quality. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Look up! First supermoon of 2015 to shine bright Saturday - The Weather Network

Here's hoping for clear skies just like tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, too hot to sleep so may as well work, so SAP is up and ready to go with a video on how they make bacon, a dog who plays fetch with himself and its OK to drink wine alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Besides the heat, has the air quality improved any in your area of AB?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some freshly brewed coffee is waiting for you when you rise to face this weekend ............ last one of August.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Farmer Tells This Boy Not To Buy The Crippled Puppy. He Didn't Expect This Response… - NewsLinQ

Sweet ...........


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Besides the heat, has the air quality improved any in your area of AB?


Acrually Marc, we have been very fortunate with our air quality compared to the southern part of the province. The smoke has stayed very high and just south of Edmonton and we have not endured much loss in air quality, just moderate.

That is a good thing for me with both COPD and emphysema, but my inhaler has helped a great deal with my breathing. Here is a look at current conditions for today.


----------



## SINC

Also, here is a link to today's Alberta smoke forecast that moves to show how vast and dense the area really is, Marc.

Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Acrually Marc, we have been very fortunate with our air quality compared to the southern part of the province. The smoke has stayed very high and just south of Edmonton and we have not endured much loss in air quality, just moderate.
> 
> That is a good thing for me with both COPD and emphysema, but my inhaler has helped a great deal with my breathing. Here is a look at current conditions for today.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Also, here is a link to today's Alberta smoke forecast that moves to show how vast and dense the area really is, Marc.
> 
> Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca


Amazing to see the spread over AB.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some freshly brewed coffee is waiting for you when you rise to face this weekend ............ last one of August.



And it's NOT the Labour Day weekend as quite a few seem to think it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And it's NOT the Labour Day weekend as quite a few seem to think it is.


Labor Day is in September ............ can't imagine who would think it is this weekend.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Labor Day is in September ............ can't imagine who would think it is this weekend.


Yup ... the Labour Day holiday (a National one) is always held on the first Monday of September.
Heh, for many it signals the start of fall - which it is not - and the return to the classroom for school children - which it is (well, starting the next day, eh!!).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yup ... the Labour Day holiday (a National one) is always held on the first Monday of September.
> Heh, for many it signals the start of fall - which it is not - and the return to the classroom for school children - which it is (well, starting the next day, eh!!).


Our university semester at Memorial also starts two days after Labor Day each year. Strange that this shall be my last formal Fall semester start after 38 years. Still, I shall become a sessional for the next couple of years so I shall just be semi-retired.


----------



## javaqueen

Hi everyone, looking forward to the long weekend next weekend. The last hurrah of the summer and then back to a regular schedule.


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> Hi everyone, looking forward to the long weekend next weekend. The last hurrah of the summer and then back to a regular schedule.


Hi Kim ... we look to getting past the Labour Day weekend as freeing up some local travel opportunities for us!!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Hi Kim ... we look to getting past the Labour Day weekend as freeing up some local travel opportunities for us!!


Yep, John, same for us. Once school goes back in the campgrounds are not busy, nor are they noisy. We enjoy the fall colours in September along with the few of us who visit the parks of this province at that time. Did I mention no crowded restaurants, stores and even the prices for goods are lowered to clear it all out.


----------



## javaqueen

And I am looking forward to students coming back after summer vacation. This way we can get back into the swing of things and finally get some learning into them again.

And soon after that, hopefully a nice vacation for my hubby and I.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Hi everyone, looking forward to the long weekend next weekend. The last hurrah of the summer and then back to a regular schedule.


Evening, Kim. Good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was out with my telescope an hour or so ago watching the "super moon" rise up. Quite the sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Goodnight Marc. Glad you enjoyed the super moon. We have an overcast sky so no go for me. Looking forward to Sunday brunch.


----------



## SINC

No moon here either this morning. Today on SAP a woman who is amazing at climbing walls, an item that fits many sterotypes and a look at the only four smoothies you will ever need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch will have some traditional treats which you have all loved in the past. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> No moon here either this morning. Today on SAP a woman who is amazing at climbing walls, an item that fits many sterotypes and a look at the only four smoothies you will ever need.



Today's Whatzit? doesn't seem to be very challenging and appears to be just a closeup of a cut away section of a plain top of a metal/aluminum can. But it does appear to be thicker metal than usual.

What is amazing is to watch the speed that the process can occur on a canning or pop filling/sealing assembly line. Almost mind boggling.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Today's Whatzit? doesn't seem to be very challenging and appears to be just a closeup of a cut away section of a plain top of a metal/aluminum can. But it does appear to be thicker metal than usual.
> 
> What is amazing is to watch the speed that the process can occur on a canning or pop filling/sealing assembly line. Almost mind boggling.


An interesting speculation, Patrick.


----------



## SINC

And a correct one. Everyone who has responded knows what it is, far too easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And a correct one. Everyone who has responded knows what it is, far too easy.


Still, it was a unique macro photo.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone. Watching the cfl game on tv tonight. Here's to hoping that saskatchewan gets some more points.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone. Watching the cfl game on tv tonight. Here's to hoping that saskatchewan gets some more points.


You and Don have the same hopes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> You and Don have the same hopes.


And so far they are perfect at 0 and 9!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is ready for the day and features a Roy Rogers video that may surprise you as much as it did me as I never knew he had this toy before. Also a quick mohawk and 'Recreating The Legendary Bentley Speed Six'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And so far they are perfect at 0 and 9!


Yikes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once the coffee brews.


----------



## Dr.G.

Octopuses ‘are aliens', scientists decide after DNA study | Metro News

Don, some interesting SAP material?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Octopuses ‘are aliens', scientists decide after DNA study | Metro News Don, some interesting SAP material?


... alien or not, they sure taste good!!  when properly prepared, that is!!!!


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> ... alien or not, they sure taste good!!  when properly prepared, that is!!!!


Hmmm, would not know. And I can guarantee you that I never will know what one tastes like.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... alien or not, they sure taste good!!  when properly prepared, that is!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, would not know. And I can guarantee you that I never will know what one tastes like.


Had it once in Greece .................. and it does NOT taste like chicken. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> ... alien or not, they sure taste good!!  when properly prepared, that is!!!!


Hmmm…??? Unlike my sister in law, I'm still waiting…


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got off to an early start with SAP today. I have to take Ann to the hip and knee replacement clinic today for a final examination and hopefully after a two year wait, get a date for surgery to replace her right knee.

Today on SAP our gif is 'bowling gone wrong', an interesting video on 'how to make a cloud in your mouth' (I tried this and it worked) as well as a rather stupid visitor to Yellowstone in 'the things that people send us'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got off to an early start with SAP today. I have to take Ann to the hip and knee replacement clinic today for a final examination and hopefully after a two year wait, get a date for surgery to replace her right knee.
> 
> Today on SAP our gif is 'bowling gone wrong', an interesting video on 'how to make a cloud in your mouth' (I tried this and it worked) as well as a rather stupid visitor to Yellowstone in 'the things that people send us'.


Morning, Don. Wish Ann good luck with her exam.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is ready when you are up and about today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Roughriders fire coach Corey Chamblin, GM Brendan Taman - CBC Sports - Football - CFL

Sad that a coach is fired when the players don't perform.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Roughriders fire coach Corey Chamblin, GM Brendan Taman - CBC Sports - Football - CFL
> 
> Sad that a coach is fired when the players don't perform.


I think the GM was the bigger problem, but when they hire a new GM by season's end, the new guy will want his own coach, so it kind of makes sense from that perspective.


----------



## SINC

Any gas shortages in your area, Marc? Although I suppose you use far less fuel than you did in St. John's, do you?

Gas shortage in Nova Scotia leads to 'complete insanity' for station owners - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Any gas shortages in your area, Marc? Although I suppose you use far less fuel than you did in St. John's, do you?
> 
> Gas shortage in Nova Scotia leads to 'complete insanity' for station owners - Nova Scotia - CBC News


Lots of shortages all over the province. We are saving what we have in the tank for a possible trip to Halifax on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think the GM was the bigger problem, but when they hire a new GM by season's end, the new guy will want his own coach, so it kind of makes sense from that perspective.


Hard to believe that they went from the Grey Cup to the bottom in so short a time frame.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Any gas shortages in your area, Marc? Although I suppose you use far less fuel than you did in St. John's, do you?
> 
> Gas shortage in Nova Scotia leads to 'complete insanity' for station owners - Nova Scotia - CBC News


Gas shortages to continue in Nova Scotia if supply management not fixed - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for an 8AM physio appointment. Coffee has been made, so enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee and good luck with the physio.

Today on SAP a look at the world's strongest magnet in our video. watching pizza cook and a useful gadget for reading books.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great clips of the pizza ................. now I am hungry for pizza.


----------



## Dr.G.

Will seniors 'make the difference' at the polls on election day? - Windsor - CBC News

"In Windsor, Ont., this group comprises one in five residents. That means local seniors loom even larger at the ballot box, as they make up nearly a quarter of the city's voting-age population."

Rp, of interest to you?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Will seniors 'make the difference' at the polls on election day? - Windsor - CBC News
> 
> "In Windsor, Ont., this group comprises one in five residents. That means local seniors loom even larger at the ballot box, as they make up nearly a quarter of the city's voting-age population."
> 
> Rp, of interest to you?


I had never really considered just how much influence seniors have in an election. I assume that is because I have voted in every election in which I was ever eligible. I wonder do all people who never bothered to vote while younger suddenly start voting at age 65?


----------



## SINC

Marc, another event for our telescopes:

Rare Supermoon Lunar Eclipse Coming This Month - ABC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had never really considered just how much influence seniors have in an election. I assume that is because I have voted in every election in which I was ever eligible. I wonder do all people who never bothered to vote while younger suddenly start voting at age 65?


Sad, but all too true for some, Don. Luckily, Stephen has voted in every election for which he was eligible to vote.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, another event for our telescopes:
> 
> Rare Supermoon Lunar Eclipse Coming This Month - ABC News


Well, I shall hope for clear skies on that night.


----------



## johnp

Sorry, but just thinking of what's up for dinner!! 
Just prepared, and put a local, first-of-the-season butternut squash, and two Russet potatoes in the oven. Along with some 'baked' chicken thighs, and a cold, cole slaw, must admit I'm looking forward to dinner today!! (at my age, that's not always the case!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sorry, but just thinking of what's up for dinner!!
> Just prepared, and put a local, first-of-the-season butternut squash, and two Russet potatoes in the oven. Along with some 'baked' chicken thighs, and a cold, cole slaw, must admit I'm looking forward to dinner today!! (at my age, that's not always the case!!)


Sounds good, John. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Sorry, but just thinking of what's up for dinner!!
> Just prepared, and put a local, first-of-the-season butternut squash, and two Russet potatoes in the oven. Along with some 'baked' chicken thighs, and a cold, cole slaw, must admit I'm looking forward to dinner today!! (at my age, that's not always the case!!)


Mmmm, that does sound good John. I am a big fan of chicken thighs, my favourite and in my opinion tastiest part. Not so much for the breasts which Ann and Crystal prefer.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but all too true for some, Don. Luckily, Stephen has voted in every election for which he was eligible to vote.


As does Crystal, Marc. Wish I could say the same for Greg and Matt. 

Apparetnly our (Ann and I) lead by example by always voting went right over their heads.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with a very cute gif of a little girl and a fawn. And if you appreciate the guitar, don't miss today's video for an amazing duet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP a bit later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready when you are up and about this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sometimes, this is how I feel ................


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sometimes, this is how I feel ................


I get that completely, been doing it for a few years now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I get that completely, been doing it for a few years now.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## pm-r

sinc said:


> i get that completely, been doing it for a few years now. :d


+1!! 

Hmmm… some smiley's not working for me today… but eventually do if one keeps trying enough times...


----------



## johnp

Yup .... me too!!!


----------



## johnp

.... on that theme ...


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... on that theme ...


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. 21C temps and clear skies beckon me to go outside with my telescope. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. TGIF coffee is freshly brewed just the way you like it. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee, I can use one this morning, Slept a solid nine hours last night, so am rarin' to go this morning.

Today on SAP an unusual sunset, a close call while sledding and a look at a new HD camera.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be warm and wet today. Did we ever get a storm last night. We had thunder and lightening flashes from 3pm to 10:30pm. Wow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be warm and wet today. Did we ever get a storm last night. We had thunder and lightening flashes from 3pm to 10:30pm. Wow!


Afternoon, Rp. Very warm here as well, but not a drop of rain ........... or even a cloud in the sky. Maybe next week we shall get some rain?

How is your teaching coming along?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> How is your teaching coming along?


It has slowed down recently as I only do supply work for now. Was thinking about restarting my writing of my grammar book, but I have these lessons that maybe I will focus on and put them in a more readable and transferable form.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good day everyone, hope you are all in fine working order!

Marc, If you have something a little stronger than coffee I'd appreciate a glass or two.

Spent most of the day so far trying to get some older music albums off our old iBook and into iTunes on my wife's iPad. Finally found a solution by trial and error, have to learn to remain calm while playing with an iPad.

Anyway, It's been much too hot here over the last few days, so I've been playing indoors in the cool of my basement. I'll probably look back on these days with more appreciation in a few months.

Must go, a glass of white wine is calling me from the cupboard


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It has slowed down recently as I only do supply work for now. Was thinking about restarting my writing of my grammar book, but I have these lessons that maybe I will focus on and put them in a more readable and transferable form.


Sorry to hear that it is not a full-time job, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good day everyone, hope you are all in fine working order!
> 
> Marc, If you have something a little stronger than coffee I'd appreciate a glass or two.
> 
> Spent most of the day so far trying to get some older music albums off our old iBook and into iTunes on my wife's iPad. Finally found a solution by trial and error, have to learn to remain calm while playing with an iPad.
> 
> Anyway, It's been much too hot here over the last few days, so I've been playing indoors in the cool of my basement. I'll probably look back on these days with more appreciation in a few months.
> 
> Must go, a glass of white wine is calling me from the cupboard


Well, it is certainly hot enough for a G&T ........... or just a cold beer.

How is Life treating you these days, Bill?


----------



## johnp

Happy long (Labour Day) weekend everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Happy long (Labour Day) weekend everyone.


Good one, John. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax's first zoo is well-kept secret of Fairmount history - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Halifax's first zoo is well-kept secret of Fairmount history - Nova Scotia - CBC News


Marc, interesting indeed! I used to teach digital editing at the Centre for Art Tapes, where this person is an artist-in-residence. Thanks for posting!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got SAP up early today with an interesting video on daily flights every 24 hours over the US, a gif you can't stop watching and a yarn about moose hunting.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Marc, interesting indeed! I used to teach digital editing at the Centre for Art Tapes, where this person is an artist-in-residence. Thanks for posting!


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once the coffee is brewed for this fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in The Shang. Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Today on SAP, how to make Scotch eggs. If you have the fixins, youmay want to try these this morning.  Also waking up a co-worker and 'The Danger Of Being Neighbourly Without A Permit'.


----------



## SINC

Sheesh, forgot to mention the Sunday Whatzit?, but again it may be far too easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sheesh, forgot to mention the Sunday Whatzit?, but again it may be far too easy.


Something for a kite string? Or a tent stake?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for Sunday Brunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Today’s Damn Good Chuckle = :lmao: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Something for a kite string? Or a tent stake?


Sorry Marc, but no, neither of those.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Today’s Damn Good Chuckle = :lmao: :clap: :lmao:


I kind of thought you would enjoy that one, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry Marc, but no, neither of those.


Well, Patrick will know what might be.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I kind of thought you would enjoy that one, Marc.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

a living will ............


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sheesh, forgot to mention the Sunday Whatzit?, but again it may be far too easy.


A bit late today as we're enjoying a visit with my son from Whitehorse (the Apple authorized dealer/service there) and his lady friend who are here for the weekend.

Anyway, todays Whatzit? seems to be one of those portable Tovolo Outdoor Wine Bamboo Tables. Quite nice and handy when sitting out on the lawn.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> a living will ............


:lmao: :clap::lmao:

Now that's getting a bit too close to home…


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :clap::lmao:
> 
> Now that's getting a bit too close to home…


I agree!!  :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Just settled in to watch my Riders try and win a game this year.


----------



## javaqueen

So glad that the Riders are now on the board


----------



## javaqueen

woohoo Don you must be so happy that the Rider's have tied the game


----------



## javaqueen

3rd quarter and another touchdown by Saskatchewan - score Winnipeg 10 Saskatchewan 22...........go Riders go


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :clap::lmao:
> 
> Now that's getting a bit too close to home…


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I agree!!  :lmao:


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> 3rd quarter and another touchdown by Saskatchewan - score Winnipeg 10 Saskatchewan 22...........go Riders go


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for a Labor Day breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

have a great night Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> have a great night Marc


I did, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Enjoy a special Labor Day Breakfast here at The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> woohoo Don you must be so happy that the Rider's have tied the game


Not only tied it, but won it too. I told our son in Lower Sackville, NS that I was wearing my new Riders hat to change our luck and he emailed back, "It worked!"


----------



## SINC

Had a full nine hours uninterrupted sleep last night and awoke a wee bit late getting SAP online, but it is up with a sure sign of approaching winter, a spectalcular cat rescue and a look back at SRV at Montrose in our video.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Not only tied it, but won it too. I told our son in Lower Sackville, NS that I was wearing my new Riders hat to change our luck and he emailed back, "It worked!"


Watched the whole game, now lets hope that they can continue to play like that  
Would be great to see the Riders beat the Bombers again next week


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> Watched the whole game, now lets hope that they can continue to play like that
> Would be great to see the Riders beat the Bombers again next week


And you can bet I will be wearing that hat again too, Kim!


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> And you can bet I will be wearing that hat again too, Kim!


But of course you will


----------



## Rps

FINALLY!!!! Thank goodness the Riders put it together. They have a great offence but they could stop a toilet from running. Maybe now they have learned the secret. There is still a long way to go in the season and who knows, they could run the table.......


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not only tied it, but won it too. I told our son in Lower Sackville, NS that I was wearing my new Riders hat to change our luck and he emailed back, "It worked!"


:clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

Rps said:


> .................. They have a great offence but they could stop a toilet from running. Maybe now they have learned the secret. ...... .......


Your description quite fits the BC Lions as well!! But, like the Roughriders, they won their last game too - though many here would/might say, the Lions won because it was given to them!!!


----------



## johnp

It's "back to school" tomorrow ... how some of the participants might see it ...


----------



## johnp

... and how we see it ... yea, it's time to get away for a break!!! :clap: 
We're heading out tomorrow for another of our in-the-neighbourhood 'vacations'. A chance to get away from "it all here" for a while!! Hope the neighbourhood's ready for us?!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... and how we see it ... yea, it's time to get away for a break!!! :clap:
> We're heading out tomorrow for another of our in-the-neighbourhood 'vacations'. A chance to get away from "it all here" for a while!! Hope the neighbourhood's ready for us?!!


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. SAP today features a video about an iconic Japanese hotel that is being closed, a lovely shot of one of the few remaining elevators in Alberta and a brain teaser to see if you can guess the answer. 

Enjoy your trip John!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? I am up early for an 8AM tee time. My brother and sister in law are visiting here from Victoria, and they are avid golfers. So, Deborah and I shall go to complete the foursome. Wish us luck.


----------



## SINC

Well, good luck Marc, if your opponents are avid golfers, you will likely need it!  Much too cold for golf here at just 6° this morning.

A coffee would go well right now. Just about time for me to head back to bed as I have been up for a couple of hours now and SAP is done for both today and tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don is the answer 8?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, good luck Marc, if your opponents are avid golfers, you will likely need it!  Much too cold for golf here at just 6° this morning.
> 
> A coffee would go well right now. Just about time for me to head back to bed as I have been up for a couple of hours now and SAP is done for both today and tomorrow.


Thanks, Don. It got up to 26C by the time we finished. I hit some good shots, which was not bad due the fact that I had not played in three years.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don is the answer 8?


Sorry Rp, but 8 is not the answer. Think inside the box!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sorry Rp, but 8 is not the answer. Think inside the box!



Well, I'm thinking the answer could be *6* but I really like the suggestion that it really is *R*, just like on a five-speed transmission's shifter knob!!!


----------



## SINC

Now that's thinking inside the (gear)box, Pm-r! 

Right you are! :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Now that's thinking inside the (gear)box, Pm-r!
> 
> Right you are! :clap:




You've got to be joking Don, and I was just trying to be a smart ass and with something I was more familiar with. WOW!!!


----------



## pm-r

Going from transmissions to boat engines, I'm hoping the insurance adjuster calls us today with some good news.

We started out for a short boat trip at the end of August, and as I started to speed up past the breakwater, the engine made some huge backfires and hesitations and then some gosh awful metal on metal crashing sounds.

Bottom line, the first time in my life I've ever had to be towed back to our dock as the motor wouldn't start or run properly.

The mechanic finally got a chance to check things out and he's sure the Volvo Penta I/O GM 305 V-8 engine has "swallowed a valve" and the motor will need replacing, possibly with a rebuilt marine "long block". 

So much for this years boating which will be the third year in a row when we weren't able to use the boat properly. The hospital visits and stays sure got in the way previously.  

The first time ever having to report a boating insurance loss and I have no idea what the adjuster is going to say. It seems they have a lot of other local marine claims from the storm we had last week, so I hope they have some money left for us.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with getting insurance coverage Patrick. I have had engine failures in autos before but it was never covered by insurance, rather it was warranty on the engine itself from the manufacturer. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. My semester starts at 12:01 AM, but I shall wait until dawn to start teaching. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got off to an early start today and SAP is ready to go with a video on how to get rid of bible bashers at your door, a guy makes a surprise catch in our daily gif and slap a fake organic label on food and people automatically think it tastes better. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some OtHD coffee? My semester starts today, so I shall be keeping it freshly brewed all day.


----------



## SINC

Coffee sounds good, Marc. Then it is back to bed for me for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee sounds good, Marc. Then it is back to bed for me for a while.


OK. Once I have any coffee, going back to bed is not an option for me.


----------



## SINC

Thanks, Marc, I snuck in another three hours sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks, Marc, I snuck in another three hours sleep.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Got a new tree planted in the cement on the courtyard floor yesterday, but more on that later.

Today on SAP some grave humour, a homemade helicopter and a peek inside a BMW dealership.


----------



## SINC

Now that tomorrow's issue has been put to bed, back to that tree. 

Our rear stairs off the deck to the courtyard are steep and the porch light at the back door never really illuminated them well. Both Ann and Crystal have tripped going down with the dog in the darkness of the winter months. I bought this 'cherry tree' and rigged it up to a remote switch that turns on from inside the house and it works well to light up those stairs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now that tomorrow's issue has been put to bed, back to that tree.
> 
> Our rear stairs off the deck to the courtyard are steep and the porch light at the back door never really illuminated them well. Both Ann and Crystal have tripped going down with the dog in the darkness of the winter months. I bought this 'cherry tree' and rigged it up to a remote switch that turns on from inside the house and it works well to light up those stairs.


Cool. Christmas in Sept. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Not just now thanks Marc, time to take my meds and head back to bed. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not just now thanks Marc, time to take my meds and head back to bed. Later . . .


Almost time for lunch here, Don, so you must be getting up by now. Care for some breakfast?


----------



## SINC

A bowl of cereal would be nice, Marc.

I ran across this story today and thought you might enjoy it:

Two beggars are sitting side by side on a street in Rome, Italy. One has a Cross in front of him; the other one is holding the Star of David. Many people go by, look at both beggars, but only put money into the hat of the beggar sitting behind the Cross.

The Pope comes by. He stops to watch the throngs of people giving money to the beggar who holds the Cross while none give to the beggar holding the Star of David. Finally, the Pope approaches the beggar with the Star of David and says, "My poor fellow, don't you understand? This is a Catholic country; this city is the seat of Catholicism. People aren't going to give you money if you sit there with a Star of David in front of you, especially when you're sitting beside a beggar who is holding a Cross. In fact, they would probably give more money to him just out of spite."

The beggar with the Star of David listened to the Pope, smiled, and turned to the beggar with the Cross and said, "Moishe, look who's trying to teach the Goldstein brothers about marketing!"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A bowl of cereal would be nice, Marc.
> 
> I ran across this story today and thought you might enjoy it:
> 
> Two beggars are sitting side by side on a street in Rome, Italy. One has a Cross in front of him; the other one is holding the Star of David. Many people go by, look at both beggars, but only put money into the hat of the beggar sitting behind the Cross.
> 
> The Pope comes by. He stops to watch the throngs of people giving money to the beggar who holds the Cross while none give to the beggar holding the Star of David. Finally, the Pope approaches the beggar with the Star of David and says, "My poor fellow, don't you understand? This is a Catholic country; this city is the seat of Catholicism. People aren't going to give you money if you sit there with a Star of David in front of you, especially when you're sitting beside a beggar who is holding a Cross. In fact, they would probably give more money to him just out of spite."
> 
> The beggar with the Star of David listened to the Pope, smiled, and turned to the beggar with the Cross and said, "Moishe, look who's trying to teach the Goldstein brothers about marketing!"


:lmao: Good one, Don.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> … … ...
> Our rear stairs off the deck to the courtyard are steep and the porch light at the back door never really illuminated them well. Both Ann and Crystal have tripped going down with the dog in the darkness of the winter months. I bought this 'cherry tree' and rigged it up to a remote switch that turns on from inside the house and it works well to light up those stairs.



A clever solution Don and a nicely done decorative idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start as I prepare to head out to an acreage near Edson with a friend to visit a former neighbour and burn some meat. Back home tomorrow.

SAP is up with a shot in our recent fog, an egg separator and a unique look at Iceland in pictures.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got an early start as I prepare to head out to an acreage near Edson with a friend to visit a former neighbour and burn some meat. Back home tomorrow.
> 
> SAP is up with a shot in our recent fog, an egg separator and a unique look at Iceland in pictures.


Morning, Don. That picture is similar to the fog we have right now. I can see the house across the street, but not the tree in their backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Let us pause to remember ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia has faster internet than the rest of Canada, PCMag says - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting. I have Bell Aliant's FiberOp here in Lunenburg, just as I had in St.John's, and it is faster here.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia has faster internet than the rest of Canada, PCMag says - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Interesting. I have Bell Aliant's FiberOp here in Lunenburg, just as I had in St.John's, and it is faster here.



Just out of curiosity Marc, what would be your average download/upload speedtest results?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just out of curiosity Marc, what would be your average download/upload speedtest results?


Upstairs, where there is a plug-in line, 150/30. With the downstairs extender, it is about 95/30.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Upstairs, where there is a plug-in line, 150/30. With the downstairs extender, it is about 95/30.



Yikes.  Very nice but I don't know what they charge for that speed and maybe afraid to ask.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Upstairs, where there is a plug-in line, 150/30. With the downstairs extender, it is about 95/30.


Wow! Makes my Telus 14/0.85 look pretty sad at $73/month for unlimited bandwidth.


----------



## SINC

SAP today features a beautiful shot of an Alaskan brown bear, a lion who loses its footing and goes into a waterfall and sheep jumping hay bales to round out the animal theme.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yikes.  Very nice but I don't know what they charge for that speed and maybe afraid to ask.


The entire bundle costs about $110 per month, and there are no download limits. This does not include a cell phone account, just the land line.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The entire bundle costs about $110 per month, and there are no download limits. This does not include a cell phone account, just the land line.


I read in another thread that your bundle included TV, Marc. Surely that $110 does not include the TV as well does it?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I read in another thread that your bundle included TV, Marc. Surely that $110 does not include the TV as well does it?


Yes, Don, the bundle includes TV (without the specialty movie channels), high speed internet with no limits, and a land line with 5 cents a minute long distance calling in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dickie Moore, prolific child star in 'Our Gang' shorts, dies at 89 - CNN.com

(CNN)—"Dickie Moore, a child star who appeared in the "Our Gang" shorts and later gave Shirley Temple what was believed to be her first on-screen kiss, died just days before his 90th birthday."

Sad. Remember watching him as a child in the good old days of black and white TV in NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP go back to the fifties in our video, a bird turns on his own bath and some people don't use the gadgets in their cars.


----------



## Vexel

Morning everyone, I know I'm not on a lot anymore.. but I do drop by to say hello once in a while and troll the threads. 

Seems to be a nice morning here in Cape Breton. Cloudy, 15 degrees, going to 19 degrees by noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Vexel. Care for some coffee or Sunday Brunch?

Vexel, it is cloudy and 16C here in Lunenburg, with some rain forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

What’s the story? Rosh Hashanah | Explore | Awesome Activities & Fun Facts | Kids' CBC 2

This year, Rosh Hashanah begins at sunset on September 13 and ends the evening of September 15. A typical Rosh Hashanah blessing is L'shanah tovah , which means “for a good year.”

So, whether you are Jewish or not, let's hope it is a good year for one and all.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP go back to the fifties in our video, a bird turns on his own bath and some people don't use the gadgets in their cars.



Just getting to my Sunday SAP and wondering if you got to any of the car shows you mentioned yesterday Don??

As of todays SAP Whatzit?, I'd have to say an enlarged cross sectional view of a cigar. 
Too coarse for a cigarette.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Just getting to my Sunday SAP and wondering if you got to any of the car shows you mentioned yesterday Don??
> 
> As of todays SAP Whatzit?, I'd have to say an enlarged cross sectional view of a cigar.
> Too coarse for a cigarette.


Yep, it is indeed a cigar, Patrick.

As for the car show, that did not turn out well at all.

A guy in a souped up Honda cut me off in very heavy traffic along with a guy in a pickup beside me. I had to toss the 49 up onto a concrete island right at a RR crossing to avoid him. In the process, I bent a $400 rim and ruined at $200 tire. Also a mild abrasion to the rocker panel on the passenger's side and jarred the oil pan enough to make it drip oil when I finally got it home. Signal arm came down twice while the car sat there immobile and missed the side by a half inch. 

The guy in the pickup followed the Honda and got the plate number, then returned to where I was and gave it to me along with his name and phone number and offered to be a witness. He thanked me for taking the car up on the median as he said without my quick reaction there would have been a multi car collision right on the tracks. He is a mechanic with a nearby Ford dealership. The police interviewed me and four other witnesses who stopped, took the info on the cause car and left to get a statement from the mechanic. He too thanked me for risking my own vehicle to avoid a big accident scene and told me he would be charging the Honda driver with dangerous driving. He also promised to send me the guy's insurance info so I could make a claim against him including a report by the officer himself.

Not exactly the way I planned it all and I got the 49 home a a flat deck and is now in the garage until I get time to arrange repairs.

I am also very stiff and sore today after being tossed around in the car as there are no seat belts. Witnesses told me my rear wheels came off the ground by about four feet when I collided with the curb. So many stopped to help me and check to see that I was all right. That too was a pleasant surprise.

Here is how I would up with the rear end sticking out into the lane I was travelling in and if you look close you can see the marks where I skidded onto the median.


----------



## pm-r

Wowch!!! Sure glad that everyone is safe and sound and the '49 isn't too badly damaged Don.

The Honda driver sounds like a real idiot AH!!


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> As for the car show, that did not turn out well at all.


 Sorry to hear this, Don. Glad you got out of it without too much damage, personal and to your baby. I've adopted a word that I use here frequently to express my displeasure with other drivers, one that I can use around children and pleasant company: _gente_ (hen-tay). Literally, it means "people" but in the usage, with tone and scowl, it means "some f-ing people!"

Good on ya for taking the hit and avoiding a larger calamity.


----------



## johnp

Sorry to read about the accident with your '49' Don, but cool move on your part, saving it from becoming much worse!!


----------



## SINC

Oil drip is very minor after checking it. Couple of turns on a couple of screws and all is well. Lost a lug nut in the process as well and that will be tough to find as it came with the rims via special order. Always something.


----------



## SINC

Thought it to be a fine day with light rain to pop a beef roast on the BBQ, just got it prepped with spices, added onion and garlic plus a can orf beer and on at about 1:30 in a roasting pan. With the BBQ running at about 300° it should be ready in about three hours, Then to make some new spuds, a veggie and some gravy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, it is indeed a cigar, Patrick.
> 
> As for the car show, that did not turn out well at all.
> 
> A guy in a souped up Honda cut me off in very heavy traffic along with a guy in a pickup beside me. I had to toss the 49 up onto a concrete island right at a RR crossing to avoid him. In the process, I bent a $400 rim and ruined at $200 tire. Also a mild abrasion to the rocker panel on the passenger's side and jarred the oil pan enough to make it drip oil when I finally got it home. Signal arm came down twice while the car sat there immobile and missed the side by a half inch.
> 
> The guy in the pickup followed the Honda and got the plate number, then returned to where I was and gave it to me along with his name and phone number and offered to be a witness. He thanked me for taking the car up on the median as he said without my quick reaction there would have been a multi car collision right on the tracks. He is a mechanic with a nearby Ford dealership. The police interviewed me and four other witnesses who stopped, took the info on the cause car and left to get a statement from the mechanic. He too thanked me for risking my own vehicle to avoid a big accident scene and told me he would be charging the Honda driver with dangerous driving. He also promised to send me the guy's insurance info so I could make a claim against him including a report by the officer himself.
> 
> Not exactly the way I planned it all and I got the 49 home a a flat deck and is now in the garage until I get time to arrange repairs.
> 
> I am also very stiff and sore today after being tossed around in the car as there are no seat belts. Witnesses told me my rear wheels came off the ground by about four feet when I collided with the curb. So many stopped to help me and check to see that I was all right. That too was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Here is how I would up with the rear end sticking out into the lane I was travelling in and if you look close you can see the marks where I skidded onto the median.





pm-r said:


> Wowch!!! Sure glad that everyone is safe and sound and the '49 isn't too badly damaged Don.
> 
> The Honda driver sounds like a real idiot AH!!





CubaMark said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. Glad you got out of it without too much damage, personal and to your baby. I've adopted a word that I use here frequently to express my displeasure with other drivers, one that I can use around children and pleasant company: _gente_ (hen-tay). Literally, it means "people" but in the usage, with tone and scowl, it means "some f-ing people!"
> 
> Good on ya for taking the hit and avoiding a larger calamity.





johnp said:


> Sorry to read about the accident with your '49' Don, but cool move on your part, saving it from becoming much worse!!


I echo the above comments. Good that you were not hurt badly and that the pickup truck driver was smart enough to follow the Honda. Hopefully, his insurance will cover all repairs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thought it to be a fine day with light rain to pop a beef roast on the BBQ, just got it prepped with spices, added onion and garlic plus a can orf beer and on at about 1:30 in a roasting pan. With the BBQ running at about 300° it should be ready in about three hours, Then to make some new spuds, a veggie and some gravy.


Deborah, who is the one who knows how to use the BBQ, does this sort of thing as well. She preps the meat with her secret spice blend, which she will not reveal to anyone.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Thought it to be a fine day with light rain to pop a beef roast on the BBQ, just got it prepped with spices, added onion and garlic plus a can orf beer and on at about 1:30 in a roasting pan. With the BBQ running at about 300° it should be ready in about three hours, Then to make some new spuds, a veggie and some gravy.



Looks good Don, and I'm curious as to what kind of roast you'd use.


----------



## SINC

It's a sirloin Patrick. First I rubbed it down with Montreal steak spice, then a liberal application of Hy's seasoning salt, added two large whole cloves of garlic, quartered a sweet onion and tossed it in, then poured a full can of light lager beer in the bottom of the roasting pan. I will let it go a couple hours, then remove the roaster lid and allow the top to brown nicely. Make a bit of gravy with the beer and onion juice and that's that. I use a hand blender to blend the onions and garlic right into the gravy and usually add a powdered 'au jus' gravy mix as well for more colour and flavour.

EDIT: Two hours in now and off with the lid to begin the browning.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00vFNzlXmNU

We would have at least three doxies howling.


----------



## Rps

As I won't be on the web tomorrow Shanah Tovah ! Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> As I won't be on the web tomorrow Shanah Tovah ! Marc.


Thank you, Rp. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start today and SAP is up for grabs with a great selection of bull riding pics. Rp will have to use the archives tomorrow to see them as he is not online today. Also a well trained cat in our gif and 'Another Reason To Embrace The Nap'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee and some freshly baked apple honey cake?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that cake sounds good, so yes, please.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that cake sounds good, so yes, please.


Coming right up. Coffee as well?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing, Marc. This coming Thursday, Ann, Crystal and I will attend a six hour workshop for caregivers for patients having knee replacement surgery, so we can learn what we must do for Ann after her surgery. They will also give us the date for this surgery on Thursday as well. This after nearly a three year wait and now an anticipated three month more wait to go.


----------



## SINC

It certainly looks like fall here now as this shot taken this morning clearly shows. Trouble is, once the leaves change colour, the winds come and strip them all off, so we only have a few days to enjoy them.


----------



## SINC

Further for the first time in my 71 years, I now live in an area without mail delivery. I suppose the up side is, as this shot clearly shows, that I do not have a long walk from our front driveway to collect our mail.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee and some freshly baked apple honey cake?





SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that cake sounds good, so yes, please.



Yes please!!
Make that two of us thanks Marc.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Further for the first time in my 71 years, I now live in an area without mail delivery. I suppose the up side is, as this shot clearly shows, that I do not have a long walk from our front driveway to collect our mail.



Hmmm…??? Odd how the location methods vary considering we have the same Canada Post mail delivery folks I'm guessing.

Our community mailboxes here normally have an pull-out access from the road side for cars rather than the access from the sidewalk side that it looks like your's have.

Anyway, you can't get things much closer!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing, Marc. This coming Thursday, Ann, Crystal and I will attend a six hour workshop for caregivers for patients having knee replacement surgery, so we can learn what we must do for Ann after her surgery. They will also give us the date for this surgery on Thursday as well. This after nearly a three year wait and now an anticipated three month more wait to go.


Wow, a three year wait? In NL it is 6-12 months, depending upon the urgency. Not sure what it is here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It certainly looks like fall here now as this shot taken this morning clearly shows. Trouble is, once the leaves change colour, the winds come and strip them all off, so we only have a few days to enjoy them.


Nice pic, Don. All is lush and green here with no sign of Fall in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Further for the first time in my 71 years, I now live in an area without mail delivery. I suppose the up side is, as this shot clearly shows, that I do not have a long walk from our front driveway to collect our mail.


We have to go about 8 blocks into town to the post office where we have a box. Hopefully, there won't be litter all around these boxes.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yes please!!
> Make that two of us thanks Marc.


Coming right up, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ...............


----------



## johnp

We had a great stay in a neighbourhood hotel local to us last week. It's located in an area often referred to as "Little Korea', and for us, always provides an adventure in dining around, shopping, browsing, et al .... and it's just a walk away. Most of the rooms there are situated under an atrium, and thus, not exposed to the "goings on" outside, an oasis from what's happening outside (all the traffic, hustle & bustle, and etc.). A nice, and most-welcome break from what we hear here!! 
Thought some enjoy seeing a couple of pictures of places where we enjoyed dining ... nothing fancy, but good stuff inside!!! 
Cheers!


----------



## pm-r

Sounds nice Jonh and looks good too, well almost, I'll just leave out the tofo soup if you don't mind. Never did appreciate "bean curd", even with a fancy name.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sounds nice Jonh and looks good too, well almost, I'll just leave out the tofo soup if you don't mind. Never did appreciate "bean curd", even with a fancy name.


I agree with Patrick, John. Looks grand ............... and I like spicy tofu soup. We had a nice Korean place in St. John's that opened up a few months before we left for Lunenburg last year.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Sounds nice Jonh and looks good too, well almost, I'll just leave out the tofo soup if you don't mind. Never did appreciate "bean curd", even with a fancy name.


Patrick ... we had, and much-enjoyed their mushroom tofu soup .... it comes to your table "bubbling hot", along with a stone pot of rice ..... so good!!!!  
For this trip though, it was the banchan, and bibimbap at Jong Ga that really caught our attention and palates!!! So good!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Patrick ... we had, and much-enjoyed their mushroom tofu soup .... it comes to your table "bubbling hot", along with a stone pot of rice ..... so good!!!!
> For this trip though, it was the banchan, and bibimbap at Jong Ga that really caught our attention and palates!!! So good!!


John, the only thing I do NOT like on my bibimbap is a fried egg.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I agree with Patrick, John. Looks grand ............... and I like spicy tofu soup. We had a nice Korean place in St. John's that opened up a few months before we left for Lunenburg last year.


Us too! .. re: the tofu soup.
We were quite reluctant to try the Korean restaurants ..... sure glad we overcame that 'fear'!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, the only thing I do NOT like on my bibimbap is a fried egg.


... Marc ... just stir the egg in 'before' it becomes fried!!  Yum!!

edit to add ... and the same with the raw egg that comes with the tofu soup ... it's great when stirred into the soup.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Us too! .. re: the tofu soup.
> We were quite reluctant to try the Korean restaurants ..... sure glad we overcame that 'fear'!!


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... Marc ... just stir the egg in 'before' it becomes fried!!  Yum!!
> 
> edit to add ... and the same with the raw egg that comes with the tofu soup ... it's great when stirred into the soup.


 Might try this next time .......... but I am a scrambled egg fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone, glad to be back in September and get back to a regular routine. A few new students are trying lessons, here's to hoping that we are able to help them along their musical journey.

Hope that everyone is having a great week.


----------



## SINC

Good to know your teaching keeps you busy Kim, as there is a marked slow down in our part of the country.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a guy on a scooter takes a tumble in our daily gif, about making mistakes and go back in time with our video, '1968 World Series - National Anthem by José Feliciano'.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone, glad to be back in September and get back to a regular routine. A few new students are trying lessons, here's to hoping that we are able to help them along their musical journey.
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great week.


Morning, Kim. Yes, being active with teaching is a true joy at this time of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I remember when the National Anthem was sung by José Feliciano'. That was when your Tigers won and Mickey Lolich was great on the mound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee and the last honey apple cake Deborah made for Rosh Hashanah?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I remember when the National Anthem was sung by José Feliciano'. That was when your Tigers won and Mickey Lolich was great on the mound.


Morning Marc, I thought that video would bring back memories for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I thought that video would bring back memories for you.


Yes, and notice at the end, everyone was not cheering until AFTER he finished singing. I hate it when everyone cheers prior to the end of the SSB. 

Good to hear Kurt Goudy's voice once again. He was a great announcer.

FYI, I am back living in Lunenburg and not Halifax according to the SAP globe. :clap:


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Good to know your teaching keeps you busy Kim, as there is a marked slow down in our part of the country.


Don't get me wrong, I am not constantly teaching, there is always room for more students, but I am happy with what I have.

How are thing with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am not constantly teaching, there is always room for more students, but I am happy with what I have.
> 
> How are thing with you?


Kim, what is the average number of students you have in a week?


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ and not just on vacation. Here in Lunenburg, people like my accent ...... and I like the Lunenburg accent.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all! Well things will be weird here for a while as I picked up a supply position teaching writing at the local college today. 16 weeks.....should be fun, but I hate marking..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all! Well things will be weird here for a while as I picked up a supply position teaching writing at the local college today. 16 weeks.....should be fun, but I hate marking..........


Good to hear, Rp. :clap: :clap: I too hate marking.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Rp. :clap: :clap: I too hate marking.


Maybe it would be easier if I just gave them the teacher's guide and had them go to it. We are focusing on paragraphs this week, so I thought I would have them do mind maps to set the stage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe it would be easier if I just gave them the teacher's guide and had them go to it. We are focusing on paragraphs this week, so I thought I would have them do mind maps to set the stage.


Good idea, Rp. A rubric with examples might prove helpful as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night a bit early. I have a chance to see my first Northern Lights. See you all tomorrow for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.

Nova Scotia temperatures will stay cool before warming up on Thursday - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, what is the average number of students you have in a week?


4 days a week, I personally teach about 30 students. The other teachers have the rest


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am not constantly teaching, there is always room for more students, but I am happy with what I have.
> 
> How are thing with you?


Things are pretty good here, thanks Kim. I dread cold winters, but have little choice to await it as our leaves have turned and begun to fall.


----------



## SINC

Morning all as the rain continues to fall here in Alberta, albeit too late to do any real good. Today on SAP a prank with chicken nuggets in our video, parking technology from way back in 1927 in our gif and some relief from raking leaves if you buy it called, 'Why Raking Your Yard Is A Terrible Idea'.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> 4 days a week, I personally teach about 30 students. The other teachers have the rest


Seems like a great deal of students, but luckily you love what you are doing professionally. :clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sad that the rains came too late to help the farmers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting .............


----------



## eMacMan

*Usury über alle*

The title was meant to mean usury above all else, but it sounds so much better in my mangled German.

Absolutely hilarious, maybe because it's so believable!

Refreshing News: Why You Should Cancel Your Credit Cards Before You Die


----------



## javaqueen

Morning everyone, Marc I would love a cup of coffee, just got back from a workshop and I am exhausted. Now to wait for my students to start arriving and then get busy.

I actually have room for 14 students personally. And I would love to teach more. 

And yes Marc, I do love what I do


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The title was meant to mean usury above all else, but it sounds so much better in my mangled German.
> 
> Absolutely hilarious, maybe because it's so believable!
> 
> Refreshing News: Why You Should Cancel Your Credit Cards Before You Die


Saw this article the other day, Bob. Problem is, I am not sure when I am going to die. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning everyone, Marc I would love a cup of coffee, just got back from a workshop and I am exhausted. Now to wait for my students to start arriving and then get busy.
> 
> I actually have room for 14 students personally. And I would love to teach more.
> 
> And yes Marc, I do love what I do


Coffee coming right up, Kim. Personally, I just finished mowing the lawn in 25C temps with a 28C humidex reading, in full sunshine. So, I am going to cool off with a cold beer.


----------



## johnp

Playing (cooking) with a couple of my kitchen toys (pressure cooker and portable induction unit) this afternoon. I've poached a whole chicken in the pressure cooker - some chicken for tonight's dinner (with rice, in a sort of casserole), and the rest, with the stock for soup tomorrow. Two cookings in the pressure cooker -- the whole chicken first, then after capturing most of the meat from the cooked chicken, all the bones for another go for the stock. Some nice aroma's!!
Chicken soup tomorrow!!!


----------



## pm-r

I understand that there are a few differences that should be observed when using the induction pressure cooker and induction units John, but sure nice and efficient I'm guessing.
7 DO’s & DON’Ts of Pressure Cooking with Induction | hip pressure cooking

I think I mentioned it before John, but using a pair or slip-joint pliers to crush and split the chicken bones jets the marrow etc. out that enhances the flavor when making the stock.


----------



## johnp

Patrick ... this is the first time I've used the pressure cooker on the induction unit - and it worked very well. When used on our electric stovetop, it's so difficult to "regulate" temperature without a major time delay - on the induction unit, going up and down in temperature is instant. 
And I plan to use it for our soup tomorrow as well.
For today's dinner, the microwave will be the thing. And a couple of new season mac's will go in there as well!!


----------



## SINC

Dang it that induction cooker seems slick John. What kind is it again? Might have to get one myself.


----------



## SINC

Also John, you may want to pay special attention to the video on SAP tomorrow morning. It may just give you an idea what to do with those apples for a special dessert!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Dang it that induction cooker seems slick John. What kind is it again? Might have to get one myself.


Don - mine's a Hannex (Model ICQF151B). I purchased it via the same online store I bought the pressure cooker. There are less and more expensive units ... I went with the one the dealer was offering at the time.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Also John, you may want to pay special attention to the video on SAP tomorrow morning. It may just give you an idea what to do with those apples for a special dessert!


.... will check it out!!


----------



## pm-r

FWIT, my sister was just over showing us the "shed" from Home Hardware she purchased and had delivered to her cabin which is OT, but the flyer showed a nice single induction cooktop for about 100.00± I think that looked very similar to the one in John's photo.

Maybe this???:
Home Hardware - 1800 Watt Single Burner Induction Cooker


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to watch the US presidential debates on CNN. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

New Heritage Minutes clip shows Terry Fox's cross-Canada run - Trending - CBC News

Saw Terry Fox run in St. John's, NL.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a frosty Alberta. Today on SAP, that apple recipe for John, but I may have to try it myself as it looks easy enough even for me to attempt. Also remembering the horizontal hold button and whining about a wine mistake. Oh yeah, a pic of the first snowman of the year as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Way too early for snowmen. I am still harvesting tomatoes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## johnp

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee Marc ... it'll hit the spot this morning!!

Don ... yum!! on those apple pastries!! Looks like something Jean and I should try. We both like baked apples, and she enjoys 'playing' with pastry doughs, and such.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and John. Glad to hear you like that recipe, I thought of you when I found it. Let us know how it turns out, with pics of course so we can run it on SAP! 

Ann, Crystal and I are off to a 6.5 hour course at 10 this morning to prepare ourselves for Ann's knee replacement surgery. They will give us the date for the surgery today. We will then have a period of time to prepare the house for all the things we will need to be her caregivers during the three month recovery period. The course is designed to give us tips and ideas to make things easier for both her and us. Seems a bit of overkill to me though at that length. More like three hours ought to do it. We will take two vehicles so I can skip out half way through and come home to let the dog out and then return to the course. We are busy making snacks to take along as there is no break for lunch, yet another odd aspect to the event.


----------



## CubaMark

Don, hoping all goes well with Ann. I've been a poor visitor to this thread, therefore not up to date on your own recovery - wishing you guys the best. I've just had one of the most horrible two weeks' of bad health in my life (a few days' hospitalization + current mandatory bed rest for at least the next couple of weeks) so I can commiserate, truly.

Marc: any insight on this MUN prof? I can't conceive of what religious beliefs (Hindu / Muslim / Christian / ?) that may be at the root here, and the reporting certainly doesn't shed any light.... *MUN prof refuses to wear device for hearing disabled student, cites religious reasons*


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Don, hoping all goes well with Ann. I've been a poor visitor to this thread, therefore not up to date on your own recovery - wishing you guys the best. I've just had one of the most horrible two weeks' of bad health in my life (a few days' hospitalization + current mandatory bed rest for at least the next couple of weeks) so I can commiserate, truly.
> 
> Marc: any insight on this MUN prof? I can't conceive of what religious beliefs (Hindu / Muslim / Christian / ?) that may be at the root here, and the reporting certainly doesn't shed any light.... *MUN prof refuses to wear device for hearing disabled student, cites religious reasons*


Thanks for the good thoughts, Mark, my recovery has gone very well and my eyes are now free of tears and dry for the first time in over 20 years. It makes driving, reading and yes, even workin on my MBP much easier. I have one final appointment with my lung specialist on November 2 to get the results of my overnight stay at an Edmonton hospital to be tested for possible sleep apnea, Hopefully I do not have it as they did not put a mask on me that night, although I slept very little due to the discomfort of all the probes attached to my head and body. It would seem my daily dose from my inhaler I started in May has improved my breathing not only thru the day, but at night as well.

Hope you recover quickly too, as being ill sucks.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Morning all. Thanks for the coffee Marc ... it'll hit the spot this morning!!
> 
> Don ... yum!! on those apple pastries!! Looks like something Jean and I should try. We both like baked apples, and she enjoys 'playing' with pastry doughs, and such.


Coming right up, John.


----------



## SINC

UPDATE: When doctors looked at Ann's knee again today, they were amazed she was still mobile. They scheduled her for surgery two weeks from tomorrow on October 2. Looks like we'll have to cancel that dance on our 50th anniversary, October 8. 

Instead, I'll gladly take a wife who can dance again next spring. I am so happy for her!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and John. Glad to hear you like that recipe, I thought of you when I found it. Let us know how it turns out, with pics of course so we can run it on SAP!
> 
> Ann, Crystal and I are off to a 6.5 hour course at 10 this morning to prepare ourselves for Ann's knee replacement surgery. They will give us the date for the surgery today. We will then have a period of time to prepare the house for all the things we will need to be her caregivers during the three month recovery period. The course is designed to give us tips and ideas to make things easier for both her and us. Seems a bit of overkill to me though at that length. More like three hours ought to do it. We will take two vehicles so I can skip out half way through and come home to let the dog out and then return to the course. We are busy making snacks to take along as there is no break for lunch, yet another odd aspect to the event.


Good luck, mon ami ................. and best of luck to Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Don, hoping all goes well with Ann. I've been a poor visitor to this thread, therefore not up to date on your own recovery - wishing you guys the best. I've just had one of the most horrible two weeks' of bad health in my life (a few days' hospitalization + current mandatory bed rest for at least the next couple of weeks) so I can commiserate, truly.
> 
> Marc: any insight on this MUN prof? I can't conceive of what religious beliefs (Hindu / Muslim / Christian / ?) that may be at the root here, and the reporting certainly doesn't shed any light.... *MUN prof refuses to wear device for hearing disabled student, cites religious reasons*


Sorry to hear of your "bad health", Mark. Hope you get well soon.

I have worn these devices in the past myself, and have not felt it violated my religious beliefs (it was not a pork chop afterall  ). Her problems with this sort of situation goes back nearly 20 years. There is always something she does not like. She once taught in a classroom just across from my office, and I played classical music on CBC2. I was waiting for her to complain about that as well.

http://today.mun.ca/news.php?id=9696


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> UPDATE: When doctors looked at Ann's knee again today, they were amazed she was still mobile. They scheduled her for surgery two weeks from tomorrow on October 2. Looks like we'll have to cancel that dance on our 50th anniversary, October 8.
> 
> Instead, I'll gladly take a wife who can dance again next spring. I am so happy for her!


:clap::clap::clap: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VcQVNw2w78[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Tom Traves's retirement salary 'unacceptable,' says Nova Scotia minister - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Tom Traves in retirement still highest paid at Dalhousie Unversity - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Mark, this might be of interest to you ............... just one reason why NS universities are not hiring full time faculty these days. tptptptp


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> UPDATE: When doctors looked at Ann's knee again today, they were amazed she was still mobile. They scheduled her for surgery two weeks from tomorrow on October 2. Looks like we'll have to cancel that dance on our 50th anniversary, October 8.
> Instead, I'll gladly take a wife who can dance again next spring. I am so happy for her!


...... heh, that's great news re: the earlier surgery date Don ... sending our good wishes!!!


----------



## johnp

It's our "first of the season" (fall and winter are not too far away, are they?!!) chicken soup (w/dumplings) on the menu for dinner today. 

After all the initial 'preps' yesterday, the stock, meat from the chicken, and some fresh veggies, have made their way into a stock pot, and are presently simmering away. Jean's dumplings to be added to the pot before serving. Yum!!

Much-enjoy preparing and enjoying the 'comfort and comforting' foods of the fall and winter months. Heh, it's a touch early, but we'll ignore the date for this first taste!!!

Cheers all.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Mark, this might be of interest to you ............... just one reason why NS universities are not hiring full time faculty these days. tptptptp


I've given up any expectation of an academic position back home. Too many people I know in Halifax are 'getting by' teaching one or two courses per semester and perhaps a spouse's income. That route isn't open to me, given that I'll need to be able to support my family with a son and an immigrant wife who isn't up to speed with English yet. A few courses a year - with no guarantee, since it's a wide-open competitive environment right now - simply aren't viable.

So a year-and-a-bit shy of 50, with a doctorate that is far from in demand back home (ironic, given that it's in a field that is entirely relevant to the underdevelopment of Atlantic Canada), I'm faced with deciding on what future career path should I take a gamble? And resigned to the reality of working until they plant me six feet under...


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I've given up any expectation of an academic position back home. Too many people I know in Halifax are 'getting by' teaching one or two courses per semester and perhaps a spouse's income. That route isn't open to me, given that I'll need to be able to support my family with a son and an immigrant wife who isn't up to speed with English yet. A few courses a year - with no guarantee, since it's a wide-open competitive environment right now - simply aren't viable.
> 
> So a year-and-a-bit shy of 50, with a doctorate that is far from in demand back home (ironic, given that it's in a field that is entirely relevant to the underdevelopment of Atlantic Canada), I'm faced with deciding on what future career path should I take a gamble? And resigned to the reality of working until they plant me six feet under...


Sorry to hear of this situation, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, could not sleep so got a bunch of work done this morning. Today on SAP a video look at computer recycling, the power of make-up provides a belly laugh and a man who discovers he has only half a brain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Anyone care for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee??


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, I could use one now, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, I could use one now, thanks.


Coming right up, Don. At 230PM, and with 27C temps and sunshine, I think that I shall be having a cold beer.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ................... At 230PM, and with 27C temps and sunshine, I think that I shall be having a cold beer.


At 1pm, and (just barely) 17C, I think we'll opt for something a little more warming, like a shot or rum or scotch, for our upcoming balcony break!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> At 1pm, and (just barely) 17C, I think we'll opt for something a little more warming, like a shot or rum or scotch, for our upcoming balcony break!!


We have cooled down to 18C finally, as we approach 10PM. All windows shall stay open overnight to try and keep the house somewhat cooler for tomorrow's heat. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Time for bed for this guy. Morning comes early. Have a pleasant weekend all.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a busy day on SAP as citizens revolt agains wasted money on public art, a video on setting up a mirror in the jungle and 'Before You Hit Send On That Angry Email'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Was just looking at the letters re the public spending and it does seem like a mini-revolt is brewing. When is your next municipal election?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now freshly brewed and ready to be served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Was just looking at the letters re the public spending and it does seem like a mini-revolt is brewing. When is your next municipal election?


Morning Marc, sadly our next municipal election is in October of 2017. Far too long for folks with short memories.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sadly our next municipal election is in October of 2017. Far too long for folks with short memories.


Thanks for the info, Don. I was just curious.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just got a new slow cooker for The Café Chez Mark, so send in your crock pot/Dutch oven requests.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We just got a new slow cooker for The Café Chez Mark, so send in your crock pot/Dutch oven requests.


I'll bet he's not preparing turtle stew, Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'll bet he's not preparing turtle stew, Marc!


No!!!!!


----------



## Rps

My favourite recipe is one for Cuban Steak. Place a piece of steak in the pot, sprinkle with chilli powder, dump in a can of less salt diced tomatoes, put on high. Start at 8am serve at 5pm. Prepare some savoury rice, place steak and tomatoes on rice, top with sliced mangoes and enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My favourite recipe is one for Cuban Steak. Place a piece of steak in the pot, sprinkle with chilli powder, dump in a can of less salt diced tomatoes, put on high. Start at 8am serve at 5pm. Prepare some savoury rice, place steak and tomatoes on rice, top with sliced mangoes and enjoy.


Well, we have plenty of tomatoes which I picked from the garden about 20 minutes ago, so that is one ingredient, Rp. Looks like a great meal for tomorrow.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> We just got a new slow cooker for The Café Chez Mark, so send in your crock pot/Dutch oven requests.


... now that's a slow cooker I could go for!!!  Recipes? Lots of veggie stuff might "satisify" and do well with one of those!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... now that's a slow cooker I could go for!!!  Recipes? Lots of veggie stuff might "satisify" and do well with one of those!!


True .............. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I am going to try, and I repeat, try, to watch the Riders vs Redblacks game that starts in 15 minutes or so. It is tough being a Rider fan these days, but one has to stick by their team in good times and in bad.


----------



## SINC

Dang it my Riders lost again 30-27, but it was a well played game by both sides.

Today on SAP, the legend of the Mountain Ash tree in weather forecasting, a kid gets a surprise when his toy saw cuts off an arm in our gif and a video on immigrants that everyone should watch. It may surprise you as to how we really should help.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is ready when you are up and about this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. Seems I forgot to mention the Sunday Whatzit? as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dang it my Riders lost again 30-27, but it was a well played game by both sides.
> 
> Today on SAP, the legend of the Mountain Ash tree in weather forecasting, a kid gets a surprise when his toy saw cuts off an arm in our gif and a video on immigrants that everyone should watch. It may surprise you as to how we really should help.


The Mountain Ash berries is also an indicator of the winter to come in NL as well, Don.

That was a mean trick played on that little boy.

Re the video, this is what the United Nations has been trying to do, especially organizations like UNICEF, for many years.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. Seems I forgot to mention the Sunday Whatzit? as well.



Well, I'll have to say todays Sunday Whatzit? is a HVDC 350 kV submarine cable cross section. 

That particular cable is quite interesting as to how it was developed and ties the electrical grids of North and South New Zealand together. It also has an overall diameter of 13 Cm/5 In for those interested.

And the video on immigration was worth sharing and maybe some of those "Hollier than thou" I've sent it to will view it and wise up. I can't stand their hypercritical preaching while they live on a decent acreage knowing very well they're too removed to be crowded out with any huge influx as others in other countries are.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The Mountain Ash berries is also an indicator of the winter to come in NL as well, Don.
> … … ...



We had two Mountain Ash trees in our yard where I gee up, and on those years when their berries were quite large, my sister and I would take a handful and pop them into our mouth and pretend to eat and enjoy them.

Whoa on the poor kids that copied us, but actually tried chewing the berries. If any of you ever tried, you know how bitter and tart they can be.

I think our Mother would sometimes add some to her preserves for some extra zing… but maybe she was fooling us as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. Seems I forgot to mention the Sunday Whatzit? as well.


Could not figure it out, so I figured I would wait for Patrick's answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a busy day for me that includes a two and a half hour wait in Edmonton to have the windshield in the Suzuki replaced today at 1:00. With only one vehicle now, it is the only way to get things done. Fortunately they have a lounge with WIFI, so I can get a lot of advance work on SAP done while I wait.

SAP today features an amazing video of 'Contact Juggling', the cutest kid you ever did see watching a garage door go up for the first time as wll as the Gravestone Of Lee Harvey Oswald Returned To Texas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Enjoy your wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and freshly baked bagels are now being served in The Café Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all! Not bad here today, will be around 75f. Just chilling before I am off to my writing class. Coffee would be great Marc. Just wondering if any here were hit with the bug in the latest iPhone update. My son was, and he almost lost all his data . Not sure if he will buy another one.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all! Not bad here today, will be around 75f. Just chilling before I am off to my writing class. Coffee would be great Marc. Just wondering if any here were hit with the bug in the latest iPhone update. My son was, and he almost lost all his data . Not sure if he will buy another one.......


Good luck, Rp. Here is your coffee. Can't help with your iPhone bugs.

Here is an interesting article to send you on your way.

What do letter grades have to do with performance? | Leadership in Action by Jordan Tinney


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all! Not bad here today, will be around 75f. Just chilling before I am off to my writing class. Coffee would be great Marc. Just wondering if any here were hit with the bug in the latest iPhone update. My son was, and he almost lost all his data . Not sure if he will buy another one.......


No Rp, my iPhone 6 and the wife's iPhone 5 updated as normal with no issues. Same for daughter's iPhone 6 plus and all five of our iPads including my iPad 2.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Watch a rare 'blood moon' eclipse from anywhere. Here's how - The Weather Network

Hope for clear skies next week. I wonder if the doxies will howl on that night? We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Kim. How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moment in time: Sept. 21, 1897 - New York Sun answers the Santa Claus question

The handwritten letter to the editor from eight-year-old Virginia O'Hanlon arrived in The New York Sun's mailbox long before the Christmas season. She needed to know the truth, because "some of my little friends say there is no Santa Claus." Her letter prompted the famous editorial, published on Sept. 21, 1897, "Yes Virginia, there is a Santa Claus." The unsigned editorial, written by Francis Church, explained: "He exists as certainly as love and generosity and devotion exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! how dreary would be the world if there were no Santa Claus! ... The eternal light with which childhood fills the world would be extinguished." When Ms. O'Hanlon was in hospital at the age of 80, just weeks before Christmas, thousands of letters of encouragement were delivered to the hospital for "the Santa Claus girl." She died months later and her obituary in The New York Times, in May, 1971, recounted how she came to pen her letter: The New York Sun was regarded in her family as the arbiter of disputes. "Father would always say, 'If you see it in The Sun, it's so' and that settled the matter." - Justine Hunter


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. How are you today?


I'm doing great Marc. Working through some of Chopin's Nocturnes. Right now I am playing his Nocturne in G minor opus 37 no. 1


----------



## johnp

Marc .... after your post about harvesting the tomatoes, thought you might enjoy this. 

Jean bought (just for fun) some 'pepper plant' seeds (labelled 'Hungarian Yellow Wax') from a local dollar store "way back when", and after starting them inside, has been allowing a couple of the resulting plants to do their thing out on the balcony. 

We harvestd the first pepper this afternoon!! It will go into some beans and weiners on the menu for today's dinner.


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Marc .... after your post about harvesting the tomatoes, thought you might enjoy this.
> 
> Jean bought (just for fun) some 'pepper plant' seeds (labelled 'Hungarian Yellow Wax') from a local dollar store "way back when", and after starting them inside, has been allowing a couple of the resulting plants to do their thing out on the balcony.
> 
> We harvestd the first pepper this afternoon!! It will go into some beans and weiners on the menu for today's dinner.


The plant looks great John


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> The plant looks great John


Thanks ... wonder what the pepper tastes like?!! Will try a little taste before cutting it up and throwing the rest in the pot!!


----------



## javaqueen

johnp said:


> Thanks ... wonder what the pepper tastes like?!! Will try a little taste before cutting it up and throwing the rest in the pot!!


Let us know....wondering if it is sweet or spicy


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> Let us know....wondering if it is sweet or spicy


We each just tried a tiny piece .... ouch!!! it's hot!!! 
But when cut up and blended into the mix, I think it will (might!!) be a nice addition!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I'm doing great Marc. Working through some of Chopin's Nocturnes. Right now I am playing his Nocturne in G minor opus 37 no. 1


A beautiful piece ...................... 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PB3bYaWosM[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... after your post about harvesting the tomatoes, thought you might enjoy this.
> 
> Jean bought (just for fun) some 'pepper plant' seeds (labelled 'Hungarian Yellow Wax') from a local dollar store "way back when", and after starting them inside, has been allowing a couple of the resulting plants to do their thing out on the balcony.
> 
> We harvestd the first pepper this afternoon!! It will go into some beans and weiners on the menu for today's dinner.


Did not plant anything other than peas, yellow beans and tomatoes. Might try peppers next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We each just tried a tiny piece .... ouch!!! it's hot!!!
> But when cut up and blended into the mix, I think it will (might!!) be a nice addition!!


XX)


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> We each just tried a tiny piece .... ouch!!! it's hot!!!
> But when cut up and blended into the mix, I think it will (might!!) be a nice addition!!



Neat!!! Fresh peppers on your patio!!  

That sent me googling John which I think I would have done before even handling them just in case they were a variety that can blind you when handled without care.

PS: One site does give a caution note:
_Caution: 
Recommend keeping this plant away from small children. Use gloves during processing._


----------



## pm-r

javaqueen said:


> I'm doing great Marc. Working through some of Chopin's Nocturnes. Right now I am playing his Nocturne in G minor opus 37 no. 1



At least it's not some piece for G strings only.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> A beautiful piece ......................
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PB3bYaWosM


Thanks Marc. Chopin is one of my favourite composers


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks Marc. Chopin is one of my favourite composers


Interesting. Beethoven would be my favorite classical composer, with Aaron Copeland or George Gershwin my favorite more modern composers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Beethoven would be my favorite classical composer, with Aaron Copeland or George Gershwin my favorite more modern composers.


Beethoven's Rondo in C Major is a beautiful piece to play and he was a very gifted composer. I think that I prefer Chopin and Mozart because of their talent and their very short lives.


----------



## javaqueen

Goodnight Marc


----------



## SINC

Morning all, off to an early start as I have to have Ann at the hospital in Edmonton this morning at 7:30 for a pre-op stress test to check out her heart. I will have to do it all over tomorrow morning as it is a two part test over two days.

Meanwhile SAP is up with a look at a carrot picking machine on our daily gif followed by how to make a carrot butterfly in our video.

Marc, you may want to check out the telescope that the Roving Reporter got to look at the sun through, also part of today's mix.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Beethoven's Rondo in C Major is a beautiful piece to play and he was a very gifted composer. I think that I prefer Chopin and Mozart because of their talent and their very short lives.


An interesting point, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was quite the telescope. Somewhat larger than my scope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise here, so along with this morning's coffee are some Sunrise Muffins.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, that scope is larger than either of mine as well.


----------



## SINC

Very uncomfy chairs in the cardiac waiting room here. I may have numb bum in the first hour and the potential for total deflation by the second.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, that scope is larger than either of mine as well.


Also, that is a refractor scope. I have a compound reflector scope.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Very uncomfy chairs in the cardiac waiting room here. I may have numb bum in the first hour and the potential for total deflation by the second.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just realized that this is the last full day of summer. So, how shall we celebrate this fine day?


----------



## SINC

Well, I spent four hours in all on those uncomfy chairs and due to repeat the deed tomorrow but in the afternoon this time. Happily, I noticed a bar downstairs in an Italian restaurant. That will take some of the pain of waiting out of the picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I spent four hours in all on those uncomfy chairs and due to repeat the deed tomorrow but in the afternoon this time. Happily, I noticed a bar downstairs in an Italian restaurant. That will take some of the pain of waiting out of the picture.


:clap:


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Just realized that this is the last full day of summer. So, how shall we celebrate this fine day?


I think that we should celebrate with more coffee of course


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Well, I spent four hours in all on those uncomfy chairs and due to repeat the deed tomorrow but in the afternoon this time. Happily, I noticed a bar downstairs in an Italian restaurant. That will take some of the pain of waiting out of the picture.


Glad that you found somewhere more comfortable to sit.......sorry it has to be repeated tomorrow


----------



## johnp

javaqueen said:


> I think that we should celebrate with more coffee of course


For those of us not working .. might we have a shot (rum or scotch) in ours?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Just realized that this is the last full day of summer. So, how shall we celebrate this fine day?


A fine last day of summer on the go here ... though it feels very "fall-like" ... it's bright and cheery, and really does seems to call out for us to provide a "salute to autumn".

Raising a glass to autumn, may most of the days be filled with the wonderful fall colours, and the falling rain, and such, left to later times!!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I think that we should celebrate with more coffee of course


Or a cold beer? It is still 18C and sunny here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> For those of us not working .. might we have a shot (rum or scotch) in ours?


I could go for a run and Coke, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A fine last day of summer on the go here ... though it feels very "fall-like" ... it's bright and cheery, and really does seems to call out for us to provide a "salute to autumn".
> 
> Raising a glass to autumn, may most of the days be filled with the wonderful fall colours, and the falling rain, and such, left to later times!!


A fine toast, John. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I could go for a run and Coke, John.


Careful Marc, it is tough to run with a Coke in your hand!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Careful Marc, it is tough to run with a Coke in your hand!


True. Think I shall switch to a Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum ............ with an "m".


----------



## javaqueen

A short break while I await the next student, when finished teaching I shall indulge in a nice glass of wine, not sure if it shall be white or red though


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> A short break while I await the next student, when finished teaching I shall indulge in a nice glass of wine, not sure if it shall be white or red though


Sounds like a plan, Kim, regardless of the color of the wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be appreciated. I had a very difficult time digesting a report this past three hours and writing the lead story for SAP this morning. Also today, part two of Ann's stress/rest tests begin at 1:45 today and are scheduled to take four hours again today.

That noted, there is also a lot of fun on SAP today. Laugh along with a video about farts in a meeting that gets our of control, a kiddie rodeo in our gif that is way too cute and 'Why You Should Go To Flowers’ Festival in Portugal'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong coffee coming right up, Don.


----------



## pm-r

Morning all and thanks for the coffee.

I didn't get any email this am to my shang subscription for some reason.

But google's home pages are appropriate and cute for the fist day of Fall, https://www.google.ca and https://www.google.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Patrick. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C temps. The doxies are running through the freshly mowed lawn. A fine way to start off Fall. Might need a beer later or a cold rum and Coke.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Patrick. How is Life treating you these days?



We're fine thanks Marc but getting a bit frustrated with the insurance adjuster delay and any decision on our broken engine.

It's been out of the water at the mechanic's place on the marina's yard for ten days now, and they charge almost $40.00/day just sitting on their blocks in their yard. 

They've seen the damage the mechanic exposed and I took some photo's just the other day:
The motor is a Chevy marine 305 V-8 229 HP 4 barrel carb ( Volvo-Penta AQ 231A).
I also suspect more damage than the broken valve and the messed up piston due to all the loud metal to metal noise it was making.

This may be of more interest to Don and others but here's one problem:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of these troubles, Patrick. Hopefully, all will come your way. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Just ended hour two waiting for Ann's tests to finish. The nurse told me they might be done an hour early as it is a light day in the clinic. That would make it about an hour to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just ended hour two waiting for Ann's tests to finish. The nurse told me they might be done an hour early as it is a light day in the clinic. That would make it about an hour to go.


This is a long wait for tests. I wonder if the actual operation will be this long?


----------



## Dr.G.

Get Ready For a Super Lunar Eclipse - SkyNews

Clear skies and temps in the upper teens for this day. Let us hope ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful setting sun at 7PM. Going to have a glass of wine out on my deck to toast the start of Fall.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This is a long wait for tests. I wonder if the actual operation will be this long?


Estimates for the procedure vary by region but the longest from start to finish is two hours. Most procedures are less and range between 60 and 90 minutes. It is done using a spinal anesthetic so one is awake for the entire process as the body is numbed from the waist down.

Ann's brother had this done in Regina last December and insisted they put him out completely as he had no wish to hear the saws involved in cutting the bone. The older one is, the more doctors want the spinal used as it reduces overall risk to the patient, so Ann has agreed to go that route.

Meanwhile my back has given me lots of pain and I suspect from those hours of sitting in those hard waiting room chairs for eight hours these past two days. I can hardly move and have taken a second Tylenol 3 just now to try and ease the pain.

Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would have to be under with no knowledge of what was taking place.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/thethreestooges/videos/10153842837042985/

A classic skit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. With 17C temps as we approach 10PM, it is still good weather to take out my telescope. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Happy viewing Marc, wish I could join you, but my tripod snapped a vital plastic piece on the aluminum frame and repairs are in order. So far, no time to attempt that as yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Happy viewing Marc, wish I could join you, but my tripod snapped a vital plastic piece on the aluminum frame and repairs are in order. So far, no time to attempt that as yet.


 A great lunar eclipse is upon us this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to fall. Today on SAP a giant turd has landed in St. Albert, a guy named Joe is the subject of our video documentary and a woman gets what she deserves in our daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Doesn't St. A. have "poop and scoop" bylaws?


----------



## SINC

It does Marc, but it is poorly enforced and far too many ignore it. Also all outdoor rinks in the city have been designated off leash runs for dogs in the summer months. Folks can let there dogs run inside the boards of the rinks, but the mess they leave and the stench is awful. Then we taxpayers have to pay for a cleanup in fall before they can flood the rinks for winter use.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It does Marc, but it is poorly enforced and far too many ignore it. Also all outdoor rinks in the city have been designated off leash runs for dogs in the summer months. Folks can let there dogs run inside the boards of the rinks, but the mess they leave and the stench is awful. Then we taxpayers have to pay for a cleanup in fall before they can flood the rinks for winter use.


Well, I would hate to see the dog that pooped that big "turd" on St.A. today.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I would hate to see the dog that pooped that big "turd" on St.A. today.


.... it would take a rather big scoop, to scoop that poop!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... it would take a rather big scoop, to scoop that poop!!!


True ............................... XX)


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> True. Think I shall switch to a Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum ............ with an "m".


I have to admit, after a nice dark Havana Club, Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum is a close second. Last month we baked a rum cake with it, and boy-oh-boy was it yummy... also very easy to sip straight, or on the rocks....

Too bad it hasn't been a Canadian rum since 2001.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I have to admit, after a nice dark Havana Club, Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum is a close second. Last month we baked a rum cake with it, and boy-oh-boy was it yummy... also very easy to sip straight, or on the rocks....
> 
> Too bad it hasn't been a Canadian rum since 2001.


Well, it's still my favorite rum.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> I have to admit, after a nice dark Havana Club, Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum is a close second. Last month we baked a rum cake with it, and boy-oh-boy was it yummy... also very easy to sip straight, or on the rocks....
> 
> Too bad it hasn't been a Canadian rum since 2001.


Mark, I've been saving this one out in the motor home for a special occasion. If you are in the neighbourhood, drop by and we can break the seal together.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mark, I've been saving this one out in the motor home for a special occasion. If you are in the neighbourhood, drop by and we can break the seal together.


I think that Mark is closer to you than I am, Don. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Facebook goes down for 10 minutes, mass panic ensues - Trending - CBC News

I was not even aware of the outage.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I think that Mark is closer to you than I am, Don. Such is Life.


Well, Marc, first come first served, the offer would stand for you as well. 

And I doubt either one's arrival would kill the bottle, so the second round would be saved for the next arrival!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Marc, first come first served, the offer would stand for you as well.
> 
> And I doubt either one's arrival would kill the bottle, so the second round would be saved for the next arrival!


We shall see, mon ami. Of course, the next time you come east to visit your son, we will HAVE to get together. Our driveway is big enough for your RV and car.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I think that Mark is closer to you than I am, Don. Such is Life.



I wonder if Mark has an opinion if one is going to be down there…???? 
Best Mexican Rum

or Mexican Rum Â« The Rum Howler Blog ???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

Don - while I'd happily raise a glass with you, the likelihood that I'll be in the neighbourhood anytime soon is remote. So please, crack 'er and have at 'er!



pm-r said:


> I wonder if Mark has an opinion if one is going to be down there…????
> Best Mexican Rum


pm-r, my liquor cabinet is a disgrace. We had friends over a month ago, and had to begin by scraping the dust off the bottles. We have quite a collection, about half gifts. The Captain Morgan's is the remainder of what went into our yummy rum cake. I'm an infrequent imbiber...


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Today on SAP a reader finds more humour in our giant turd statue. making a circle out of Pringles chips and just for Marc, the JFL gang is at it again in our video!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Don - while I'd happily raise a glass with you, the likelihood that I'll be in the neighbourhood anytime soon is remote. So please, crack 'er and have at 'er!
> 
> 
> 
> pm-r, my liquor cabinet is a disgrace. We had friends over a month ago, and had to begin by scraping the dust off the bottles. We have quite a collection, about half gifts. The Captain Morgan's is the remainder of what went into our yummy rum cake. I'm an infrequent imbiber...


Well, I still want to have a drink with you, Mark, when you return to NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, time to rise and shine. Today on SAP a reader finds more humour in our giant turd statue. making a circle out of Pringles chips and just for Marc, the JFL gang is at it again in our video!


Morning, Don. Cute JFL gag ........... the look on their faces when they saw their face in the picture ................. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dachshund Owners Are Going Crazy For The Halloween Dachshund Skeleton Toy | New Dog World

Cute ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Quiet day here in The Shang. Time to call it a night . See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. A dull day here with showers makes it a good day to stay indoors and watch the third round of the Fedex Cup PGA championship.

Today on SAP our fishing correspondent on the ever increasing cougar attacks here in Alberta and BC, a great catch saves a bottle of wine and a must watch video of a poltergiest in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sunshine and clear skies will have me outside painting parts of the deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee to get them started today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is my "To Do List" for today. What might be on your list?


----------



## johnp

Fine sentiments Marc. :clap: 
It was a very enjoyable Saturday morning for us -- first dim sum, and then some nearby shopping!! An opportunity to share time with daughter, and the many friends we've made there!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, John. Good to have some family time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished painting as much as I could of the struts under my deck. Put in a full day of painting so tomorrow shall be lawn mowing day. Luckily, the warm and dry weather make it possible to undertake these tasks.


----------



## SINC

Painting is perhaps my least favourite job and I avoid it at all costs. 

That noted, I do have two doors to paint that continue to sit on the back burner. Someday . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Painting is perhaps my least favourite job and I avoid it at all costs.
> 
> That noted, I do have two doors to paint that continue to sit on the back burner. Someday . . .


I find it relaxing. I don't like being up on a ladder, but it is only three steps. I have time to think, and the sun was warm on my back.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. Today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit?, an amazing wooden bike and a heartwarming video of a man singing to his 93 year old dying wife. Tissues may be required.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, time to rise and shine. Today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit?, an amazing wooden bike and a heartwarming video of a man singing to his 93 year old dying wife. Tissues may be required.


Morning, Don. 

"Man Sings To 93 Year Old Dying Wife" :-(

Cool wooden bike.

Is the Whatzit some sort of file to make sure that drilled holes are smooth?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. It is a bit early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall let you sleep in a bit. I am getting my telescope and camera ready for tonight's lunar eclipse.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don.
> 
> "Man Sings To 93 Year Old Dying Wife" :-(
> 
> Cool wooden bike.
> 
> Is the Whatzit some sort of file to make sure that drilled holes are smooth?


Indeed the whatzit is exactly that Marc, a sort of file to make sure that drilled holes are smooth, but 'what kind of holes' is the rest of the answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed the whatzit is exactly that Marc, a sort of file to make sure that drilled holes are smooth, but 'what kind of holes' is the rest of the answer.


Well, the age old question is "When is a hole not a true hole?" The answer, "When it's a knot hole."


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc I don't mind painting, but I hate the clean up afterwards. Got up early this morning to do some marking. I have 21 written assignments to mark for tomorrow. More importantly, before the Lion's game today.....that's Detroit Lions as I do not have cable for the CFL games. I do have, MLB......Go Jays, but I think St. Louis is the team to beat. And, Yes, go Cubbies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc I don't mind painting, but I hate the clean up afterwards. Got up early this morning to do some marking. I have 21 written assignments to mark for tomorrow. More importantly, before the Lion's game today.....that's Detroit Lions as I do not have cable for the CFL games. I do have, MLB......Go Jays, but I think St. Louis is the team to beat. And, Yes, go Cubbies.


Afternoon, Rp. The painting was outside, and no need to clean up under the deck any minor spills.

Yes, I will be rooting for the Mets, the Jays and the Cubs -- in that order -- seeing that the SF Giants may not make it this year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that file looks as if it would be utilized on metal rather than on wood, so the holes might be for cabinets such as lockers, etc.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that file looks as if it would be utilized on metal rather than on wood, so the holes might be for cabinets such as lockers, etc.



It seems that todays SAP Whatzit? is a manual Bowling Ball Sanding Tool often sold to smooth and/or shape the holes in ten pin bowling balls.

And I'd agree with Marc that the sanding sleeve is made with a soft grade of aluminum oxide that's usually used with harder objects than wood.

But like all tools, most have various uses and I'd suggest that this one is sure not limited to use on only smoothing bowling ball holes!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems that todays SAP Whatzit? is a manual Bowling Ball Sanding Tool often sold to smooth and/or shape the holes in ten pin bowling balls.
> 
> And I'd agree with Marc that the sanding sleeve is made with a soft grade of aluminum oxide that's usually used with harder objects than wood.
> 
> But like all tools, most have various uses and I'd suggest that this one is sure not limited to use on only smoothing bowling ball holes!!


Wow!!! The Whatzit Maven strikes again. I would never have guessed a bowling ball hole sander/smoother. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Chase the Ace jackpot worth $1.2M not won in Inverness - Nova Scotia - CBC News

'"Earlier this week, the legion's vice-president said they're expecting about 15,000 people to attend Saturday's draw. That's 10 times the population of the community of Inverness." 

Amazing.


----------



## pm-r

I'd say the lady that won the $235 thousands plus change did pretty well, and I'd sure be happy with a win amount like that.

Too many worms hiding and lurking in the cracks when one wins a million + dollars!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd say the lady that won the $235 thousands plus change did pretty well, and I'd sure be happy with a win amount like that.
> 
> Too many worms hiding and lurking in the cracks when one wins a million + dollars!!!


True, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Off to see the eclipse in an hour or so. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Supermoon total lunar eclipse offers rare sky event - World - CBC News

It is starting. Fantastically clear night with mild 15C temps.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Supermoon total lunar eclipse offers rare sky event - World - CBC News
> 
> It is starting. Fantastically clear night with mild 15C temps.


Here are my two best shots of the night. Left my damn tripod at the office, so these were handheld. Old Canon S3 IS 6.0mp 12x optical zoom. Seriously love this camera - one of the best on the market that year for sub-DSLR.


----------



## SINC

Nice shots Mark. It was cloudy here when it started so I went to bed. Apparently it cleared 20 minutes later and I missed the whole thing so appreciate the pics, thanks.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP, our giant turd statue is reproducing, a new war memorial is unveiled, a new way to collect honey from a hive and You’ll sleep better if you sleep naked — according to science.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great shots, Mark. My pics were not good at all. Still, I appreciated the eclipse with my telescope, which made for an amazing experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Traditional coffee is now being served, along with our one-day special Lunar Latte.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rural Reckoning: Being young and looking for a future - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Mark, you might or might not find this article interesting .............. or depressing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Downloaded my pics from last night. None of them depict the clarity of Mark's first shot, or what I saw through my telescope. There are also two shots of a jet's contrail in the last light of day.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Rural Reckoning: Being young and looking for a future - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Mark, you might or might not find this article interesting .............. or depressing.


I came across that earlier this morning, viaTim Bosquet of the Halifax Examiner news blog (Item #2, Attachment to place"). Tim - an American who moved to Canada some time ago - expressed his befuddlement that folks might actually like to live in the place the grew up, that there's a whole wide world out there to go out and get lost in. He and I usually are on the same page, but not here - I'm living the experience of desperately wanting to return home to small-town Nova Scotia, eke out a dignified living and raise my family in surroundings that I love.

Nice pics, too, Marc! This kind of photography shows the importance of knowing your gear, and having a camera that allows for manual focus. Now I just need to go and pick up my tripod from the office before another stellar event occurs....


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Today on SAP, our giant turd statue is reproducing, a new war memorial is unveiled, a new way to collect honey from a hive and You’ll sleep better if you sleep naked — according to science.


Don - the *Flow Hive *- I've been following it's development from the ridiculously successful Indiegogo campaign they ran a few months back (to date: $12,481.250, or more than 17,384% over their goal). There was a *lot* of critical discussion on beekeeper forums from beekeepers (and people who think they know about beekeeping). And by 'critical' I mean questioning - and the Flow Hive folks in Australia have managed those questions very well. It appears to be a fabulous product - at just the right time, as bees are in dire straits pretty much everywhere. If I ever end up returning home and taking over the blueberry business, this looks to be a great addition to the toolbox.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I came across that earlier this morning, viaTim Bosquet of the Halifax Examiner news blog (Item #2, Attachment to place"). Tim - an American who moved to Canada some time ago - expressed his befuddlement that folks might actually like to live in the place the grew up, that there's a whole wide world out there to go out and get lost in. He and I usually are on the same page, but not here - I'm living the experience of desperately wanting to return home to small-town Nova Scotia, eke out a dignified living and raise my family in surroundings that I love.
> 
> Nice pics, too, Marc! This kind of photography shows the importance of knowing your gear, and having a camera that allows for manual focus. Now I just need to go and pick up my tripod from the office before another stellar event occurs....


An interesting perspective, Mark. Sadly, here we are in NS, a province that needs educated people willing to live wherever, and you can't get back here with your family.


----------



## Rps

I Marc, and any other grammarian out there... I have a brain cramp. One of my students asked me a question on the use of no and not. We can use no after a verb if the following noun does not have an article, but we must use not if it does.

Also, no is used, really, in a yes or no question such as "No, I wasn't surprised" . No can never be used to make a verb negative, we must use not. And no and not cannot be used in the same sentence such as " I haven't no friends". We use not with words such as any, many etc...

But using no sounds funny to me, am I missing something?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I Marc, and any other grammarian out there... I have a brain cramp. One of my students asked me a question on the use of no and not. We can use no after a verb if the following noun does not have an article, but we must use not if it does.
> 
> Also, no is used, really, in a yes or no question such as "No, I wasn't surprised" . No can never be used to make a verb negative, we must use not. And no and not cannot be used in the same sentence such as " I haven't no friends". We use not with words such as any, many etc...
> 
> But using no sounds funny to me, am I missing something?




"Yes! We Have No Bananas" [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDd8shcLvHI[/ame]

No, we don't have any bananas.

An interesting question, Rp. Smart student.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I Marc, and any other grammarian out there... I have a brain cramp. One of my students asked me a question on the use of no and not. We can use no after a verb if the following noun does not have an article, but we must use not if it does.
> 
> Also, no is used, really, in a yes or no question such as "No, I wasn't surprised" . No can never be used to make a verb negative, we must use not. And no and not cannot be used in the same sentence such as " I haven't no friends". We use not with words such as any, many etc...
> 
> But using no sounds funny to me, am I missing something?


For the record, my area of linguistics is semantics and not syntax, which I hated to study (e.g., Chomsky's Transformational Grammar). I liked Alfred Korzybski who developed a field called general semantics. 

"He sought to train our awareness of abstracting, using techniques he had derived from his study of mathematics and science. He called this awareness, this goal of his system, "consciousness of abstracting". His system included the promotion of attitudes such as "I don't know; let's see," in order that we may better discover or reflect on its realities as revealed by modern science. Another technique involved becoming inwardly and outwardly quiet, an experience he termed, "silence on the objective levels"."


----------



## Rps

Geez Marc, don't say syntax or the government will tax that as well!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Geez Marc, don't say syntax or the government will tax that as well!


Syntax should NOT be confused with "sintax".


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Geez Marc, don't say syntax or the government will tax that as well!





Dr.G. said:


> Syntax should NOT be confused with "sintax".



But unfortunately, governments only go by what they hear!!! And sintax is what it will be.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> But unfortunately, governments only go by what they hear!!! And sintax is what it will be.


Well, Patrick, "death and taxes" ........................... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Still 17C outside and my telescope is ready, will and able to go outside once again. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine as SAP has already done. A look at a local fashion show, a very short take off by a fixed wing aircraft and whoda thunk a Chinese man could be Obama's double in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. More to do again today, this time winterizing the motor home to get that chore out of the way as we clear the decks for Ann's knee replacement surgery on Friday. We will not know what time we have to be at the hospital until around 4:00 p.m. Thursday. Each day we prepare another room and more equipment to help ease her recovery and get her moving about comfortably when she comes home on Monday.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Could use a cup or two as I get ready for class. Today we are learning how to brainstorm a topic. I might need a cup or three to get the Sparks going.

Don, best of luck with Ann on Friday!


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Don and Rp. Enjoy.

Tell Ann good luck with her surgery.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Tell Ann good luck with her surgery.


From here as well!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all bright and early for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Me too, long day, much got done, sore back even worse now after three painful days. No matter, gotta keep on keeping on. Can't let Ann down. Night all.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP a couple of lunar shots, a guy who pulls the trigger on his truck and who knew dogs would eat corn on the cob in our video today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading. Corn is NOT good for dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading. Corn is NOT good for dogs.


Didn't know that about dogs and corn, Marc, but the video is more about how the dog eats than corn itself. After your comment, I did find this article informative and it seems to be well balanced:

The Truth About Corn in Dog Food


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Didn't know that about dogs and corn, Marc, but the video is more about how the dog eats than corn itself. After your comment, I did find this article informative and it seems to be well balanced:
> 
> The Truth About Corn in Dog Food


Interesting. The article seems to support or debunk the myths of folks who urge dog owners to stay clear of corn. The video was cute, but the person should also include what sort of poop comes out when the corn is partially digested. A neighbor used to let his dog just eat corn this way, and the poop was ................  XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Tell Ann good luck with her surgery tomorrow. Hopefully, she is in good hands with all of your training and accommodations in your home. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Will do Marc, but the surgery is Friday, not tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Will do Marc, but the surgery is Friday, not tomorrow.


Oops. Well, an early get well posting for Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

See How These Elephants React When They Get Caught In A Storm - Suggested Post

Cute, as we prepare for heavy rain here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hopefully, the power will not fail due to the strong wind and rain which is just now starting. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got an all new version of SAP up, so don't be shocked when you see it. Still having issues with some parts of it. One thing I am trying to solve is that links do not open in a new window in spite of being programmed to do so. That will lead me to the support boards to see if I can figure out what is going on.

A video today features a double bass sax that is a monster instrument, but man does it sound cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I like the new look, but the color of the background will take some getting used to. In time .....................

Nice moose crossing pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I thought I had traced the link issue to the daily gif that did not loop, so I changed it to a dog gif, but alas it still does not allow gifs to open in a new window. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I thought I had traced the link issue to the daily gif that did not loop, so I changed it to a dog gif, but alas it still does not allow gifs to open in a new window. Back to the drawing board.


good luck, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Marc, when you click on a link in WEBBITS for example, does the story open in a new window at your end, or does it open in the same window right over SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, when you click on a link in WEBBITS for example, does the story open in a new window at your end, or does it open in the same window right over SAP?


It replaces the SAP window with the new content. I have to click on the back button to return to SAP.


----------



## SINC

Well, that confirms it is program based, so once again more research will be required.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, that confirms it is program based, so once again more research will be required.



Just curious, but why even change SAP to something new that apparently doesn't even work properly???

If it wasn't broke… why "fix it"???


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Well, that confirms it is program based, so once again more research will be required.


The issue is that of the theme developer and a shortcoming in the design itself. The folks at Rapidweaver thanked me for digging it out. It will be fixed in the next update, coming soon.



pm-r said:


> Just curious, but why even change SAP to something new that apparently doesn't even work properly???
> 
> If it wasn't broke… why "fix it"???


Everything gets stale over time including a web site that remains the same day after day, month after month, year after year. Change often attracts new readers too. After all, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## johnp

"............."


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> "............."


 ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early in that the lights are starting to flicker. See you all for TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> "............."


Settle down, John. Such language here in the Shang. 

Page is now changed to a more calming experience.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Settle down, John. Such language here in the Shang.
> 
> Page is now changed to a more calming experience.



Hmmm…???? I'm not sure how to interpret the comments so I'll just wait and see how SAP things work and display tomorrow, but I do hope they improve or just revert to the old…


----------



## SINC

Up early to get SAP online before we leave for the hospital today as we have to be thre by 6:00 A.M. Got to try and catch a few more winks before then.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Settle down, John. Such language here in the Shang.
> 
> Page is now changed to a more calming experience.


Good to hear, Don. We would not want John to be under such stress.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is ready whenever you are up and about this morning.


----------



## Rps

Best of luck today Don! Hope things go well for you and Ann!


----------



## Dr.G.

Wish Ann well from me, Don.


----------



## SINC

Back home for a break, we were told to leave for three hours and by then they would know what room Ann would be in. So we have to be back there at 11:30. Just now at home, grabbing some breakfast and letting the dog out. Ann had a severely swollen foot on her right leg, the one for the knee replacement. When pre op staff looked at it they put everything on hold until the surgeon could look at it and decide if he could operate. He examined her and in the end decided to proceed. She is in the OR now.


----------



## johnp

Don ..... good luck and best of wishes to you and Ann, from the two of us!!


----------



## CubaMark

Sending best wishes for a rapid recovery, Don - hope Ann won't be too uncomfortable.


----------



## SINC

Thanks guys, going a month without being able to bed the knee is going to be tough. It has to allow the new titanium joint time to set with the bones.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Don ..... good luck and best of wishes to you and Ann, from the two of us!!



Ditto!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back home for a break, we were told to leave for three hours and by then they would know what room Ann would be in. So we have to be back there at 11:30. Just now at home, grabbing some breakfast and letting the dog out. Ann had a severely swollen foot on her right leg, the one for the knee replacement. When pre op staff looked at it they put everything on hold until the surgeon could look at it and decide if he could operate. He examined her and in the end decided to proceed. She is in the OR now.


Good to hear. Another wait is not something your family needs right now, remembering all the delays you experienced. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ever Heard The Wiener Dog Song? - Wiener Dog Daily

Yet another doxie song.


----------



## SINC

Back at hospital. Ann out of recovery in her room. Still out of it though. They want to have her up for a walk in a couple hours. No chance she can do it now. Maybe not then either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back at hospital. Ann out of recovery in her room. Still out of it though. They want to have her up for a walk in a couple hours. No chance she can do it now. Maybe not then either.


Wow, that is quite the recovery if she is able to get up and about so soon after surgery. Best of luck to her.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting.

Lunenburg County German Heritage | Favourite Recipes


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, time to rise and shine for the weekend. Ann was up and walked last evening, albeit only from her bed to the window to look out and back, but that is positive. I was exhausted from two nights in a row of less than five hours sleep and went to bed at 6:30 p.m. I didn't awake until 4:00 this morning. Off to visit Ann today, but not until visiting hours begin at 11:00.

Today on SAP, fall's beauty in Edmonton, A wedding video with a surprise and a look at a new electric porsche sports car.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all, time to rise and shine for the weekend. Ann was up and walked last evening, albeit only from her bed to the window to look out and back, but that is positive. I was exhausted from two nights in a row of less than five hours sleep and went to bed at 6:30 p.m. I didn't awake until 4:00 this morning. Off to visit Ann today, but not until visiting hours begin at 11:00.
> 
> Today on SAP, fall's beauty in Edmonton, A wedding video with a surprise and a look at a new electric porsche sports car.


Good news about Ann, Don. Amazing that she is able to walk so soon after surgery. That must be a good sign. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://winecoastersblog.wordpress.com/2015/09/30/lovely-lunenburg-a-small-surprise-in-nova-scotia/

An interesting article about Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique item for both men and women. A Whatzit item, perhaps?

No takers ............... so no winners. Here is what the item is in reality. 

This Futuristic Bladeless Laser Razor Is Going To Revolutionize Shaving For Men And Women - NewsLinQ


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, was much too busy with Ann yesterday to do much so didn't notice the razor post until now. Very interesting concept and I will likely use the video on SAP rather than a whatzit as it is so obvious it is a shaving device. Having noted that, it is still very inveresting.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Ann has been up and walking many times now and continues to be able to put more weight on her foot every time. One complication is that her foot is badly swollen due to ceasing her arthritis pills five days before surgery, but the doc says that is a separate issue that needs to be investigated and could be gout that was masked by the pills. Since the foot is on the same leg as the new joint (right) it complicates things just a bit. 

I go up in the mornings, son Matt and the grandkids in the afternoons and Crystal in the evenings to keep her company. I should add that she really is very busy with physio sessions four times daily, we are constantly interrupted by medical personnel while trying to visit. Best times are at lunch and supper when she gets a free 45 minutes. 

With any luck, she will be released and can come home tomorrow morning. That will present our first challenge to get her into the Suzuki which is a tight squeeze when one cannot bend the knee. Then once home there is the issue of getting her up the seven stairs to the main level of our home. I may have to recruit some help for that episode.


----------



## SINC

And finally, today on SAP, the Roving Reporter was caught by surprise by a wedding party that appeared in a Wendy's for lunch, a fabulous street musician in our video and a confusing collection of thermometers at a Walmart.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to hear that Ann is progressing as well as she is, based on your posting. Wish her well for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall just start the coffee brewing. We are in a 10 day countdown now. Not sure if I mentioned it before, but we bred Clover to Gus. Pups are due in about 10 days, so we at taking turns watching over her early in the morning. We are hoping for a small litter, since she is not a very big doxie. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Ah, does this mean some of those way too cute puppy pics for SAP, Marc? Congrats and hope all goes well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, does this mean some of those way too cute puppy pics for SAP, Marc? Congrats and hope all goes well.


Hopefully. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, does this mean some of those way too cute puppy pics for SAP, Marc? Congrats and hope all goes well.


Gus and Clover


----------



## Dr.G.

Clover as a pup. The girl holding her was a neighbor's daughter who also gave her the name of Clover.

We got Gus when he was about four years old, so no pics of him as a pup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Sunday Brunch is now being served. Any takers?


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Sunday Brunch is now being served. Any takers?


I'd enjoy a nice brunch, Canadian-style, about now... sadly, I'm too far away and am dealing with stubborn glucose levels, so it's all bland, boring and unsatisfying munchies for me.

I'll have to live vicariously through you guys....


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, was much too busy with Ann yesterday to do much so didn't notice the razor post until now. Very interesting concept and I will likely use the video on SAP rather than a whatzit as it is so obvious it is a shaving device. Having noted that, it is still very inveresting.



Glad to hear that Anne is doing well and you're also coping, and I hope for God's sake that the gout doesn't get any worse as it can be very painful and I'm now very vulnerable to it and know how nasty it can be.

That laser razor was interesting that Marc posted, but I'll pass as I wear a beard. 

As for today's SAP Whatzit?, I'll have to say it's a six way manual Bamboo splitter.


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> I hope for God's sake that the gout doesn't get any worse as it can be very painful and I'm now very vulnerable to it and know how nasty it can be.


FYI, I've suffered from gout for over 20 years. A month ago I had a little medical incident, and have had to be ruthless in cutting sugar out of my diet. The docs changed up my meds, and I'm no longer taking the gout preventative. Have to say, I'm feeling much better, and all of my joint pain has disappeared.

*Damn sugar. *Why is it that nothing that is good for us tastes as sweet?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I'd enjoy a nice brunch, Canadian-style, about now... sadly, I'm too far away and am dealing with stubborn glucose levels, so it's all bland, boring and unsatisfying munchies for me.
> 
> I'll have to live vicariously through you guys....


Sorry to hear this, Mark. How is Life treating you otherwise? Work going well?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> FYI, I've suffered from gout for over 20 years. A month ago I had a little medical incident, and have had to be ruthless in cutting sugar out of my diet. The docs changed up my meds, and I'm no longer taking the gout preventative. Have to say, I'm feeling much better, and all of my joint pain has disappeared.
> 
> *Damn sugar. *Why is it that nothing that is good for us tastes as sweet?


We are trying to restrict sugar and processed foods from our lives here in Lunenburg, Mark. Trying to buy local whenever possible.


----------



## johnp

Nice pictures Marc .... and ditto re: your last post ... we do much the same re: sugar and processed foods. And purchasing as much as we can 'local' (BC-grown) foods as well. 
I made a good & tasty "from scratch" chicken stock and soup last week -- with chicken feet to stock one day, stock to soup the next day. The consensus -- it was some good!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Nice pictures Marc .... and ditto re: your last post ... we do much the same re: sugar and processed foods. And purchasing as much as we can 'local' (BC-grown) foods as well.
> I made a good & tasty "from scratch" chicken stock and soup last week -- with chicken feet to stock one day, stock to soup the next day. The consensus -- it was some good!!
> Cheers!!


Yes, we get local goods as much as possible from various sources.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine to begin a new week. Ann is being released today at 11:00 so we face our first time trying to get her into the Suzuki. We had practiced this a dozen times in the past few weeks and since I am alone today, it is my problem to solve. Then son Matt will meet us at the house as he takes time off work to help us get Ely out of the house so she does not jump up on Ann and assist with getting her up the stairs to the main level. There whe will stay for two weeks until her first appointment with the surgeon. I hope all goes smoothly and pain free for her, but they warned us that pain will indeed be an issue.

Today on SAP the Whatzit? answer and I see Patrick was right again as usual.  Also a man shows how to skip a stone and the British Admit Big Ben's Bongs Not Quite On Time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, hopefully, Ann will master the car and the stairs. Bonne chance to you both ...... especially her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming as the coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. It has been cool here the past few days.

Don, glad hat Ann is coming home. Do you think that you might have to change houses with the stairs at yours? We had to do that with Tovah as she fell down the stairs at our first Windsor home....it was only 7 stairs but it was 7 too many.

Marc, I got my Blue Jay top out but I still think the Cards are the team. And look out for the Cubbies...


----------



## SINC

No Rp, would not even consider changing houses. Ours too is 7 stairs up from ground level (and 7 down as well) for a total of 14 top to bottom. Plus the rear deck is 10 steps to the couryard level. Would not be worth the hassle for a period of 3 months. They assure us stairs will not be an issue by that time. All our stairs are equipped with handrails on both sides, so one goes up and down two handed if necessary


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, time to rise and shine to begin a new week. Ann is being released today at 11:00 so we face our first time trying to get her into the Suzuki. We had practiced this a dozen times in the past few weeks and since I am alone today, it is my problem to solve. Then son Matt will meet us at the house as he takes time off work to help us get Ely out of the house so she does not jump up on Ann and assist with getting her up the stairs to the main level. There whe will stay for two weeks until her first appointment with the surgeon. I hope all goes smoothly and pain free for her, but they warned us that pain will indeed be an issue.
> … … ...



FWIW, our local hospitals make it easy to use some of the handicap vehicle services to transport such "immobilized" patients at a reasonable cost and often and usually supply a wheelchair to help ease the move. Also save any pain etc….

Just a thought…


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. It has been cool here the past few days.
> 
> Don, glad hat Ann is coming home. Do you think that you might have to change houses with the stairs at yours? We had to do that with Tovah as she fell down the stairs at our first Windsor home....it was only 7 stairs but it was 7 too many.
> 
> Marc, I got my Blue Jay top out but I still think the Cards are the team. And look out for the Cubbies...


Well, I shall be rooting for the Jays in the AL and the Mets in the NL. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thursday marks the 59th anniversary of Don Larsen's perfect game. He was pitching for the New York Yankees in Game 5 of the 1956 World Series against the Brooklyn Dodgers on October 8, 1956. I was in Mrs. Millstein's grade three classroom and they piped in the top of the 9th inning over the intercom. Yankee fans in the school jumped for joy, Dodger fans put their heads down on their desks, and Giant fan just sat there, glad that the Dodgers had lost the game, but sad that the Giants were not in the World Series that year.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADvWhMnDgEE


----------



## SINC

Been here at hospital for four long hours waiting for doctor to approve final xrays and write prescriptions so Ann can leave. Incredibly long wait.


----------



## johnp

Don .... good luck to Ann and her getting around, et al. I'm betting you'll be quite surprised at well she 'adapts' to her present situation, and manages to get around!!

Marc ... I haven't "rooted" for a team in baseball since the Brooklyn Dodgers and Cleveland Indians of many years ago!! But sure good to see some interest on the go once again, and it's even been 'stirring' me a little to watch some of the action!! Just wondering though -- it seems like there are so many more home runs being hit 'these' days!! What's with this?!! (something in the bats, or in the players, or shorter fields, or what?)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don .... good luck to Ann and her getting around, et al. I'm betting you'll be quite surprised at well she 'adapts' to her present situation, and manages to get around!!
> 
> Marc ... I haven't "rooted" for a team in baseball since the Brooklyn Dodgers and Cleveland Indians of many years ago!! But sure good to see some interest on the go once again, and it's even been 'stirring' me a little to watch some of the action!! Just wondering though -- it seems like there are so many more home runs being hit 'these' days!! What's with this?!! (something in the bats, or in the players, or shorter fields, or what?)


Without steroids the leaders in home runs only got into the 40 mark, just like the old days.


----------



## SINC

Dang long day with a five hour wait to be discharged while trying to find the doc to release Ann. Got her in the Suzuki no sweat and she grabbed the cane when she got home and walked up the stairs by herself, unaided. Some gal I got there!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dang long day with a five hour wait to be discharged while trying to find the doc to release Ann. Got her in the Suzuki no sweat and she grabbed the cane when she got home and walked up the stairs by herself, unaided. Some gal I got there!


Good to hear, Don. Guess you are the wimp in your family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Don. Guess you are the wimp in your family.


About the only thing I can best Ann at is being able to withstand pain. I have a very high tolerance that has always amazed her.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got in a solid eight hours sleep and will try for some more now that SAP is up for the day. Today's issue includes something I had never seen before in our daily gif, a watermelon knife. Looks like just the tool for this job.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> About the only thing I can best Ann at is being able to withstand pain. I have a very high tolerance that has always amazed her.


Well, we will call it a draw then.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got in a solid eight hours sleep and will try for some more now that SAP is up for the day. Today's issue includes something I had never seen before in our daily gif, a watermelon knife. Looks like just the tool for this job.


Now that is a unique knife for a watermelon, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is ready, and there are some home made bread and blueberry jams for you if you need a bit of a treat to start your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Smile ..............


----------



## SINC

Good advice to start the day, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good advice to start the day, Marc.


Yes ....................... that plus a cup of coffee.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is ready, and there are some home made bread and blueberry jams for you if you need a bit of a treat to start your day.


Mighty kind of you, Marc. In lieu of coffee, this morning I'm enjoying a big mug of Chai tea (Celestial brand, so much better than the others).... but I'm missing the homemade bread and jams....!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Mighty kind of you, Marc. In lieu of coffee, this morning I'm enjoying a big mug of Chai tea (Celestial brand, so much better than the others).... but I'm missing the homemade bread and jams....!


The bread and jams are all local, made by my next door neighbor.


----------



## CubaMark

_A nice little tourism piece on Lunenburg:_

*Lovely Lunenburg – a Small Surprise in Nova Scotia*


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> _A nice little tourism piece on Lunenburg:_
> 
> *Lovely Lunenburg – a Small Surprise in Nova Scotia*


Good one. I posted this last week, but it is always good to see it again.

Wish you were here. Paix, mi amigo.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good one. I posted this last week, but it is always good to see it again.
> 
> Wish you were here. Paix, mi amigo.


Well, I missed it last week, so got to see it this time round. Must have been waiting in some hospital like I will do again tomorrow for blood work for Ann. Already. Home yesterday and more blood tomorrow. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I missed it last week, so got to see it this time round. Must have been waiting in some hospital like I will do again tomorrow for blood work for Ann. Already. Home yesterday and more blood tomorrow. Go figure.


Best to stay safe, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Best to stay safe, Don.


Yep, I know and I keep telling myself that, but damn I am tired of waiting in those places.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I know and I keep telling myself that, but damn I am tired of waiting in those places.


You need to wait for blood work? Usually it is in and out for me.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> You need to wait for blood work? Usually it is in and out for me.


We have a single lab with about 30 chairs in the waiting room to serve a city of 64,000 people. Sigh Privatizing the labs was a huge mistake and they compounded it with a single contracted provider.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, have to load up Ann in the car and take her to the hospital this morning for blood work to see that her heparin injections are keeping her blood clot free. Whe has to give herself those injections in the tummy every day for a month and they are quite painful and cause severe bruising.

Today on SAP a cartoon with the correct answer to an age old question, bow and arrow fishing in our daily gif and a heck of an entertaining video that will take you back.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have a single lab with about 30 chairs in the waiting room to serve a city of 64,000 people. Sigh Privatizing the labs was a huge mistake and they compounded it with a single contracted provider.


We have one lab here in Lunenburg, as the hospital, with five chairs and a population of just over 2000. Wait times are under an hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, have to load up Ann in the car and take her to the hospital this morning for blood work to see that her heparin injections are keeping her blood clot free. Whe has to give herself those injections in the tummy every day for a month and they are quite painful and cause severe bruising.
> 
> Today on SAP a cartoon with the correct answer to an age old question, bow and arrow fishing in our daily gif and a heck of an entertaining video that will take you back.


Ouch. That must hurt. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is now ready, along with an early birthday cake. Enjoy.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> We have one lab here in Lunenburg, as the hospital, with five chairs and a population of just over 2000. Wait times are under an hour.


My wait time in a community of about 5000 was about 50 minutes. There was only one tech drawing blood, and one woman was in there for nearly half an hour. After she came out things moved quickly and the remaining four people ahead of me were in and out in about 5 minutes each. 

My big mistake was arriving at about 10:AM. Had I arrived when the clinic opened I would almost certainly been in and out within 15-20 minutes.


----------



## SINC

The private lab is booked solid for appointments for the next two days. That means that walk-ins are still welcome but are only worked into the queue as time permits. Last time there they had six staions staffed, so the wait will be substantial. That is why we are going to the local hospital lab as we have a rec from the Royal Alex Hospital to have the blood work done in relation to Friday's surgery. We are betting the wait there will be far less time. Hospital to hospital should give us preference, but we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The private lab is booked solid for appointments for the next two days. That means that walk-ins are still welcome but are only worked into the queue as time permits. Last time there they had six staions staffed, so the wait will be substantial. That is why we are going to the local hospital lab as we have a rec from the Royal Alex Hospital to have the blood work done in relation to Friday's surgery. We are betting the wait there will be far less time. Hospital to hospital should give us preference, but we shall see.


There are no appointments here at our hospital, Don. You can call up to see how long it would be if you walked in right now. Since we live less than a 5 minute drive from the hospital, it is a good way to judge the wait time.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> There are no appointments here at our hospital, Don. You can call up to see how long it would be if you walked in right now. Since we live less than a 5 minute drive from the hospital, it is a good way to judge the wait time.


The main reason I want to use the hospital is so that I can drop Ann off right at the door, help her out of the car and have her wait for me on a bench there. I can then go park the car and come back and help her in to the lab. Same goes on leaving. I can run get the car and pick her up again right there. Given her slowness of movement right now, this seems to work best for us.

Just finished elevating and icing her leg, one of four to be done daily so will get her there between now and noon when the next treatment is due. The entire leg is swollen to twice the size of the other.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The main reason I want to use the hospital is so that I can drop Ann off right at the door, help her out of the car and have her wait for me on a bench there. I can then go park the car and come back and help her in to the lab. Same goes on leaving. I can run get the car and pick her up again right there. Given her slowness of movement right now, this seems to work best for us.
> 
> Just finished elevating and icing her leg, one of four to be done daily so will get her there between now and noon when the next treatment is due. The entire leg is swollen to twice the size of the other.


You are a fine nurse to your nurse, Don. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJjKRAlSO3A[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> You are a fine nurse to your nurse, Don. :love2:


Dropped off Ann and helped her inside to get seated in main lobby. Parked car in lot and walked back in 10 minutes. Walked Ann a very long, slow distance to the lab where we were third in line. Sample taken and walked the long, slow walk back to lobby and got her seated. Walked back to the car in the lot and drove to the loading area at the main entrance. Went in and helped Ann out to the car and got her inside and folded up walker. Total time one hour on the nose. Not bad at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dropped off Ann and helped her inside to get seated in main lobby. Parked car in lot and walked back in 10 minutes. Walked Ann a very long, slow distance to the lab where we were third in line. Sample taken and walked the long, slow walk back to lobby and got her seated. Walked back to the car in the lot and drove to the loading area at the main entrance. Went in and helped Ann out to the car and got her inside and folded up walker. Total time one hour on the nose. Not bad at all.


Time well spent. You are a good husband, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I had a fine meal at an authentic Thai restaurant in Bridgewater. Now I am going to cool my mouth with some birthday ice cream.

15C with very clear skies and no wind. A fine night to take out my telescope and let the doxies run about the back garden.

So, time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I had a fine meal at an authentic Thai restaurant in Bridgewater. Now I am going to cool my mouth with some birthday ice cream.


¡Feliz Cumpleaños, Marc!


----------



## SINC

For those who did not know, today was Marc's birthday. Many happy returns mon ami!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, today on SAP a artist who expresses himself with pancakes, a secret alien base in the UK and a jam packed suitcase.

Today also marks 50 years since Ann and I were married in Medicine Hat, Alberta back in 1965. We will celebrate quietly with little fanfare as Ann continues to recover from knee replacement surgery.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> ¡Feliz Cumpleaños, Marc!


Gracias, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> For those who did not know, today was Marc's birthday. Many happy returns mon ami!


Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all, today on SAP a artist who expresses himself with pancakes, a secret alien base in the UK and a jam packed suitcase.
> 
> Today also marks 50 years since Ann and I were married in Medicine Hat, Alberta back in 1965. We will celebrate quietly with little fanfare as Ann continues to recover from knee replacement surgery.


Happy Anniversary to you and Ann, Don. 50 years ................... :clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now freshly brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is now freshly brewed. Enjoy.


Thanks, Marc - but we're enjoying some Orange Pekoke tea this morning. My folks sent some down a year or so ago, and we've been miserly with the teabags. Needed a taste of home this morning...


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and Ann, Don. 50 years ................... :clap::love2::clap:


..... we'll second Marc's words!! Have a great day!! :clap:


----------



## johnp

And great big "Happy Birthday" wishes to you Marc!!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## CubaMark

Wishing Don and Ann a very happy anniversary!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Thanks, Marc - but we're enjoying some Orange Pekoke tea this morning. My folks sent some down a year or so ago, and we've been miserly with the teabags. Needed a taste of home this morning...


That is one of my favorite teas as well, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ..... we'll second Marc's words!! Have a great day!! :clap:


Yes, soon you and Ann shall have a dance together when her knee heals.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> And great big "Happy Birthday" wishes to you Marc!!!! :clap::clap:


Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone. Today on SAP a bicycle from the past some of you may remember as 'modern', waking a sleeping otter and the cutest bunch of baby squirrels you will see today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Within the next week or so, pics of the cutest bunch of baby squirrels will be joined by pics of doxie pups. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed TGIF coffee is ready when you rise to face the new day. Going to vote today to get my ballot cast and in the pile.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Within the next week or so, pics of the cutest bunch of baby squirrels will be joined by pics of doxie pups. We shall see.


That too will be a cute edition, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That too will be a cute edition, Marc.


Deborah was at the vet's office for an X-ray ........... seems that there are six and maybe seven pups. We were hoping for four, since Clover is not a big dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still in shock over the size of the potential litter for Clover, but later this afternoon I am going to go and vote with Deborah in the advance polls. Not sure when the pups will come, so best to get this rite of democracy out of the way ASAP. Finally made up my mind as to whom I was going to vote for after going back and forth over three candidates.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is an X-ray of Clover's pups. I can't see where there are 7, but that is what the vet told Deborah.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of dogs, I have had a constant companion for a full week now as all general care for both Ely and Ann has fallen to me. She stays on the couch when I am there and on the floor at my feet when I am at my desk. Note how she touches my leg with one paw at all times to be sure I am there.

I am also her company outside, something she seems to need to be able to, well, you know.


----------



## SINC

Dag nab it, the Blue Jays lost again just now. It does not look good as they now must win both games in Texas to return home to have a chance to win this series.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of dogs, I have had a constant companion for a full week now as all general care for both Ely and Ann has fallen to me. She stays on the couch when I am there and on the floor at my feet when I am at my desk. Note how she touches my leg with one paw at all times to be sure I am there.
> 
> I am also her company outside, something she seems to need to be able to, well, you know.


Sweet. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dag nab it, the Blue Jays lost again just now. It does not look good as they now must win both games in Texas to return home to have a chance to win this series.




Agreed. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, I got off to an early start, but going back to bed seems like a good idea now. 

Today on SAP, a shot at the Conservative party, fishing from the other end and the easiest home made donuts you ever did see in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Guess you don't want any coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. For those who did not go back to bed, there is freshly brewed coffee and some home made muffins. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Guess you don't want any coffee?


Actually, I ran into a couple of big stories regarding our mayor and set way too long investigating them this morning. I can't break them now but one can go a week tomorrow.

So yes, a coffee would be just great, thanks. Can't get back to bed for about an hour yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually, I ran into a couple of big stories regarding our mayor and set way too long investigating them this morning. I can't break them now but one can go a week tomorrow.
> 
> So yes, a coffee would be just great, thanks. Can't get back to bed for about an hour yet.


A true investigative reporter. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just saw "The Martian" with Deborah. A unique movie, with great special effects.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. I awoke to Ann in pain and had to get up to help elevate and ice her leg. Since I was now wide awake, got SAP up for the day with a great shot of some uniques skies over Calgary. Also a long jump by what looks to be a greyhound in our daily gif that is amazing. And finally, did you know plastic bags are good for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear of Ann's leg pain. Does she have any meds for this pain?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall go back to helping Deborah prepare for today's Thanksgiving turkey. It has been brining since yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

The turkey is just about ready to go into the oven. Then, it is off to vote.


----------



## SINC

The advance polls here are so busy there is a 90 minute wait. I cannot expose Ann to that in her present condition, so it may be the first time in 50 years we do not cast a ballot. :


----------



## SINC

Some good advice for some celebrating Thanksgiving today.


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> The advance polls here are so busy there is a 90 minute wait. I cannot expose Ann to that in her present condition, so it may be the first time in 50 years we do not cast a ballot. :


I have a friend who was driving a lady with cancer to the advance poll and when the lady said she couldn't wait any longer due to pain, my friend went to the officer in charge and explained the problem. The lady was immediately whisked to the front and was able to vote.


----------



## pm-r

Well, I'd say today's SAP Whatzit? is sure a bit different but fitting I guess considering…

It seems to be a *Thanksgiving Turkey Cake* that's been making the rounds recently.
i.e.: Have You Seen the Thanksgiving Turkey Cake Yet? | The Kitchn etc. etc. …

I wonder how long it will actually stay in "Bixman's collection", hmmm…???


----------



## pm-r

My sister is working at one of the advanced polls and said it was just awful with a huge overload crowd turning out to vote and most were mad and bitching.

But all they had to do was to go later in the day and as an example, our local polling place was virtually empty and no lineup at all when we drove past last evening at 6:30pm.

It make one wonder about the intelligence of the voter.


----------



## johnp

Apparently, they're terribly busy here as well, with many people who showed up early at some of the polling stations being told to go home and try again later in the day.
We'll wait for voting day ...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The advance polls here are so busy there is a 90 minute wait. I cannot expose Ann to that in her present condition, so it may be the first time in 50 years we do not cast a ballot. :


Sorry to hear this, Don. That is a very long wait. Deborah and I were in and out in less than five minutes. No major waiting, just a check of our name, and address with our driver's license, and we were casting out votes and out the door. Interesting that a Conservative has held this riding for the past three elections, but when he chose not to run, and they dropped in a staffer to run in his place, the race turned into a two person race between the Liberals and NDP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Some good advice for some celebrating Thanksgiving today.


:clap::lmao::love2:

No turkey for our doxies ............. it is not good for dogs (not sure exactly why).


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> I have a friend who was driving a lady with cancer to the advance poll and when the lady said she couldn't wait any longer due to pain, my friend went to the officer in charge and explained the problem. The lady was immediately whisked to the front and was able to vote.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My sister is working at one of the advanced polls and said it was just awful with a huge overload crowd turning out to vote and most were mad and bitching.
> 
> But all they had to do was to go later in the day and as an example, our local polling place was virtually empty and no lineup at all when we drove past last evening at 6:30pm.
> 
> It make one wonder about the intelligence of the voter.


This was the case in some of the Halifax voting sites. Still, people vowed either to remain and wait ............. or to return to cast their vote.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Apparently, they're terribly busy here as well, with many people who showed up early at some of the polling stations being told to go home and try again later in the day.
> We'll wait for voting day ...


I usually wait for voting day myself, but with puppies due any day now, Deborah and I wanted to cast our ballots early, to make sure they would be counted.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great Thanksgiving meal was enjoyed by one and all. I am truly grateful today.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, much excitement around our home tonight as we awoke to the sound of one of the Edmonton city police helicopters circling over our house. The glare of the huge spotlight lit up everything in its path. Crystal got home a half hour ago after attending the Madonna concert at Rexall Place in Edmonton and told us the neighbourhood is crawling with cop cars from both the RCMP and the Edmonton Police Service. She said when they were driving home on Mark Messier Trail, police cruisers were 'flying' by them on their way into St. Albert. It all seems to have calmed down now as the chopper is gone, so they mounties must have got there man.

Being awake so early allowed me to get SAP online in spite of the excitement and today we have the Whatzit? Answer, but of course you read it here yesterday as Patrick came through again with the right guess. Also a video about how a simple kind act can return to you, karma if you will and in WEBBITS a look at 'Ten of the greatest threats that could wipe out all life on Earth.' One of those threats being Yellowstone, a mere 1200 km from here.


----------



## Dr.G.

So, what was the major crime that was taking place around your home, Don????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee and home made pumpkin or apple pie??


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So, what was the major crime that was taking place around your home, Don????????


Morning Marc, since it is a holiday, all normal local news sources are closed. My guess would be some type of major crime (likely gun related) took place in Edmonton and the perps fled north into St. Albert to try and evade Edmonton police during a chase. The EPD would then have called the RCMP, who police St. Albert and asked for assistance in the chase or by then hunt. Since it was over fairly quickly, I assume they found the people they were after. All this within two blocks of our house (blue dot) just before midnight. Since Hebert Road which passes along the south side of our Forest Lawn subdivision is a major east west artery, it provides many exit into residential areas on either side. Also the Anthony Henday freeway (Hwy 216) runs along St. Albert's southern border just inside Edmonton and adds to the ease of hiding here.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I usually wait for voting day myself, but with puppies due any day now, Deborah and I wanted to cast our ballots early, to make sure they would be counted.



Wow!! I've heard all kinds of stories and excuses for having to attend the advanced voting poll Marc, but that one is definitely for the dogs!!


----------



## SINC

I am pretty sure Marc, was referring to their votes being counted, not the puppies! :lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Wow!! Police excitement in St Albert. 

Don, that Edmonton city police helicopter bit reminds me when I was visiting in Scottsdale Ariz about 40 years ago, I was putting out their garbage cans at night when the sirens and cop cars were all over the place just a bock or so away and then their helicopter arrived and turned on it's massive spotlight and it was brighter than daylight and I was blinded and couldn't see anything other than yellow spots!!

I was told it was several million candlepower and they probably have got brighter since, and maybe like these and I think they're called and referred to as NiteSun lights.
Maybe like these?? http://www.helitechevents.com/__novadocuments/69798?v=635561427812530000
and 60’000 lumen ■ 40 – 50 Million candlepower.

That's bright!!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I usually wait for voting day myself, but with puppies due any day now, Deborah and I wanted to cast our ballots early, to make sure they would be counted.


..... sounds like it was 'the' way to go for you two. Good luck with the puppies!! and looking forward to the new puppy pictures!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow!! I've heard all kinds of stories and excuses for having to attend the advanced voting poll Marc, but that one is definitely for the dogs!!


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Still, our votes are cast so that is the important thing to consider.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, since it is a holiday, all normal local news sources are closed. My guess would be some type of major crime (likely gun related) took place in Edmonton and the perps fled north into St. Albert to try and evade Edmonton police during a chase. The EPD would then have called the RCMP, who police St. Albert and asked for assistance in the chase or by then hunt. Since it was over fairly quickly, I assume they found the people they were after. All this within two blocks of our house (blue dot) just before midnight. Since Hebert Road which passes along the south side of our Forest Lawn subdivision is a major east west artery, it provides many exit into residential areas on either side. Also the Anthony Henday freeway (Hwy 216) runs along St. Albert's southern border just inside Edmonton and adds to the ease of hiding here.


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am pretty sure Marc, was referring to their votes being counted, not the puppies! :lmao:


Well, we got only one vote each, whereas Clover might have 7 (or more) pups. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ..... sounds like it was 'the' way to go for you two. Good luck with the puppies!! and looking forward to the new puppy pictures!!


Thank you, John.


----------



## SINC

Well, the Blue Jays are off to a good start today in Texas, leading the Rangers 4 - 0 in the bottom of the second inning. Go Jays!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the Blue Jays are off to a good start today in Texas, leading the Rangers 4 - 0 in the bottom of the second inning. Go Jays!


7-1 in the bottom of the 5th inning. Go Jays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Jays win!!!!!! Now, it's back to TO and victory.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am on whelping watch until about 3AM, so luckily, the NY Mets' game is on TV ............. and they are winning.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, went to bed at 6:30 p.m. last evening just exhausted. The role of caregiver is quite demanding and goes on 24/7. In the past two days, while our daughter Crystal was home to assist me, I have walked nearly 2 km per day without ever leaving the house except to take the dog out a few times each day on the back patio. (I have a health program on my iPhone 6S that measures my paces each day along with calories burned.) I awoke at midnight and have been working away on future SAP issues as I could not return to sleep. I shall now have to grab cat naps during the day as I will be alone with Ann for the next four days. I take her Friday morning to the hip and knee clinic for her two week check up.

Today on SAP a video on how not to drive, a mating display by a pheasant, a great photo studio sign and a 'Guide To Costa Rica’s Most Incredible Animals'.


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel your sleeplessness, Don. I was up until about 530AM on whelping watch, and then Deborah took over. No pups yet, but maybe today. We shall see.

Give Ann my best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some very strong coffee???


----------



## fjnmusic

Will you be able to Snapchat it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Porcupine tastes his first pumpkin, And can't contain his excitement

Cute.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone care for some very strong coffee???


Yes Please.......my hubby and I have finished the renovations on the house and now it is listed for sale.......here's hoping for a quick sale and quick closing


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Yes Please.......my hubby and I have finished the renovations on the house and now it is listed for sale.......here's hoping for a quick sale and quick closing


Coming right up, Kim. Good luck with the house sale.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Kim. Good luck with the house sale.


Thanks, I am really happy with the way it turned out, my design and hubby building


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks, I am really happy with the way it turned out, my design and hubby building


Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ....... I was up until about 530AM on whelping watch, and then Deborah took over. No pups yet, but maybe today. We shall see.


Hope the expectant Mother is doing well ... awaiting some good news.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hope the expectant Mother is doing well ... awaiting some good news.


Thanks, John. Still no pups, and not likely until tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no pups on the way at 4AM


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, while you are on puppy watch, I am busy with SINC care. Just finished another session of icing/elevation for Ann and got SAP online. Today a video of some sports casters narrating a selfie session of some young girls in the stands at a baseball game and a poem about The Way We Were.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, while you are on puppy watch, I am busy with SINC care. Just finished another session of icing/elevation for Ann and got SAP online. Today a video of some sports casters narrating a selfie session of some young girls in the stands at a baseball game and a poem about The Way We Were.


Good to hear, Don. Still no pups here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no pups. All Clover wants to do is to go outside and lounge in the sunshine, the green grass and 20C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm afternoon has us all outside enjoying the sunshine. Still no pups forthcoming.


----------



## SINC

Ann was feeling a bit better this morning and it gave me a chance to slip our for 90 minutes and get a few must do's done. Vehicles are now registered for another year and insured for another 6 months. In Alberta, one's license plates expire at the end of a month based on the beginning letter of your last name. 'S' falls due by October 31. 

Then it was over to gas up while fuel was at $1.049, a stop at Safeway for eggs, bread and soup, for what seems to be Ann's diet of choice the past few days. Of course a stop at the beer store for a dozen of Canada's best pilsner, Steam Whistle, completed the trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear that all is going well with Ann's recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jays win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## SINC

I caught the last two innings, way to go Jays! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I caught the last two innings, way to go Jays! :clap:


Did you miss the wild 7th inning??????????? That was an amazing inning.


----------



## Dr.G.

No pups yet, so Deborah is sleeping in the whelping area and I shall doze off in my den and check on Clover every couple of hours. Hopefully, by tomorrow morning, the pups will start to come. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

6AM and still no pups. Took Clover out to pee at 3AM and just now, but she is not ready to have the pups yet. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Up helping Ann with ice and elevation so got SAP up too. Just waiting 15 more minutes to remove ice pack then back to bed. Good luck with Clover today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Up helping Ann with ice and elevation so got SAP up too. Just waiting 15 more minutes to remove ice pack then back to bed. Good luck with Clover today.


Thanks, Don. Good luck with Ann.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no pups are forthcoming. I shall keep Clover with me in the den to give Deborah a chance to get some real sleep in our bed, rather than in the whelping area. I shall be able to watch the Mets-Dodgers game tonight as I watch Clover.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Still no pups are forthcoming. I shall keep Clover with me in the den to give Deborah a chance to get some real sleep in our bed, rather than in the whelping area. I shall be able to watch the Mets-Dodgers game tonight as I watch Clover.


Pleasant dreams to Deborah. Hope you and Clover share good times together, watching the game, and each other!!  
And "here's to Clover" for the major win!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Pleasant dreams to Deborah. Hope you and Clover share good times together, watching the game, and each other!!
> And "here's to Clover" for the major win!!


Thanks, John. We shall see.

Let's go Mets.


----------



## Dr.G.

METS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the second time they have done this on Stephen's birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

No pups yet. I have to stay awake until dawn to watch for any signs of phase one labor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some strong TGIF coffee. Still no pups or signs of labor.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I guess your current situation is like that old saying, 'good things come to those who wait?'


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, are you afraid of the light? Did you grow up in the 50s? And a dog plays jump rope with some kids. 

We are off to the hip and knee clinic this morning for the removal of sutures and x-rays for a first look at how Ann's new knee joint is faring after two full weeks since surgery. It has been a tough couple of weeks for all concerned and we hope to get a medication change today that eliminates the sever nausea she has been experiencing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I guess your current situation is like that old saying, 'good things come to those who wait?'


We shall see. Still no pups or signs of labor.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, are you afraid of the light? Did you grow up in the 50s? And a dog plays jump rope with some kids.
> 
> We are off to the hip and knee clinic this morning for the removal of sutures and x-rays for a first look at how Ann's new knee joint is faring after two full weeks since surgery. It has been a tough couple of weeks for all concerned and we hope to get a medication change today that eliminates the sever nausea she has been experiencing.


Good luck to Ann at the clinic, Don. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I guess your current situation is like that old saying, 'good things come to those who wait?'



Or someone screwed up on the breeding and dates. 

BTW Marc, I got a nice invitation to visit some sites it suggested I'd like and one sure looked familiar and I think you'll recognize it:
10 great Canadian small towns for a day trip | Cottage Life

Personally I've never been East of Calgary in any travels…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Or someone screwed up on the breeding and dates.
> 
> BTW Marc, I got a nice invitation to visit some sites it suggested I'd like and one sure looked familiar and I think you'll recognize it:
> 10 great Canadian small towns for a day trip | Cottage Life
> 
> Personally I've never been East of Calgary in any travels…


No, since it was an AI, we have all dates exactly correct. This is her first litter, however.

Interesting article. We live less than a mile from the center of that picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no signs of pups coming anytime soon ............... unless a rare thunder storm earlier this evening, and now a nice rainbow in the setting sun might be considered a sign. We shall see.


----------



## CubaMark

*Are you a fan of gin, Dr. G.?*

*Nova Scotia's 'Gin-aissance' celebrated at new festival*

A new festival in Lunenburg celebrates a new and thriving distillery industry in Nova Scotia. 

It's a "gin-aissance," says Lynne MacKay, co-owner of Ironworks Distillery in Lunenburg. 

"Vodka was the drink-du-jour about ten years ago and gin is now taking over," MacKay said.

The festival, called Spirited Away, begins Friday evening with a gala at the Fisheries Museum and continues Saturday with a gin-making workshop, a visit to a cranberry bog and a rum runners tour on a schooner. It wraps up in the evening with a cocktail contest with five mixologists.​
(More on this story at CBC)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *Are you a fan of gin, Dr. G.?*
> 
> *Nova Scotia's 'Gin-aissance' celebrated at new festival*
> 
> A new festival in Lunenburg celebrates a new and thriving distillery industry in Nova Scotia.
> 
> It's a "gin-aissance," says Lynne MacKay, co-owner of Ironworks Distillery in Lunenburg.
> 
> "Vodka was the drink-du-jour about ten years ago and gin is now taking over," MacKay said.
> 
> The festival, called Spirited Away, begins Friday evening with a gala at the Fisheries Museum and continues Saturday with a gin-making workshop, a visit to a cranberry bog and a rum runners tour on a schooner. It wraps up in the evening with a cocktail contest with five mixologists.​
> (More on this story at CBC)


Yes, we heard of this celebration, but are on puppy watch, so we can't go. :-(

G&Ts are a fixture here on hot summer days out on the deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

No pups yet, be we are hopeful something shall happen by dawn. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no pups at 3AM.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, still on the puppy watch I see. Today on SAP, some Johnny B Goode with Chuck Berry and John Lennon, a guy hanging his hammock in winter and a look at one of our 50th anniversary arrangements.


----------



## SINC

While looking for SAP videos this morning I cam across two videos I had seen before. Oldies but goodies they were. Everyone has heard or seen Abbot and Costello's famous 'who's on first' routine, They performed it many times, but I stumbled across what I consider their best effort and it will appear on SAP in the days ahead.

I also came across one of my favourite guys ever. George Carlin first caught my attention on the Ed Sullivan show when he did his hippy dippy weather man routine. As George aged his clean, wholesome persona disappeared and he became harder to watch or listen too by his choice to use pretty vulgar language. If you could look beyond the bad words, his monologues were legend, but every once in a while he came up with pure genius, Such was the case with his 'soft words' routine done 25 years ago that still ring true today. So here is a sneak peek of that one before it appears on SAP in the near future. And amazingly, he only used the F bomb once in the entire routine. I hope you enjoy what amounts to total truth from George.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o25I2fzFGoY


----------



## Dr.G.

Love George Carlin, Don, and liked the clip. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no signs of pups as we near 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I took Clover to the vet clinic at 10AM this morning. Pups were delivered by C-section this afternoon. 4 boys and 4 girls. All are home now safe and sound. Don, feel free to post the pics of Lunenburg's newest litter of standard wirehaired doxies.


----------



## johnp

Yea, congratulations!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures Marc!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yea, congratulations!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures Marc!!!


Thanks, John. It was touch and go for an hour or so, but they all survived.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, John. It was touch and go for an hour or so, but they all survived.



WOW!!! That's quite a litter. Poor Mum must have been ready to burst!!!

Now some sleep for everyone and all will be most welcome I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! That's quite a litter. Poor Mum must have been ready to burst!!!
> 
> Now some sleep for everyone and all will be most welcome I'm sure.


All too true, Patrick.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I took Clover to the vet clinic at 10AM this morning. Pups were delivered by C-section this afternoon. 4 boys and 4 girls. All are home now safe and sound. Don, feel free to post the pics of Lunenburg's newest litter of standard wirehaired doxies.


Wow, what litter! Congrats to both you and Deborah, Marc. And thanks for the permission to use.


----------



## pm-r

Well I'm sorry SAP, but I've just about hit my limit of tolerance and will just bypass the "BBC News Feed:" links unless it changes or improves.

The links are fine, but not their incessant obnoxious 30 second repeating ads that keep on and on with almost every link and are impossible to avoid unless someone can tell me how. It's just too much for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, what litter! Congrats to both you and Deborah, Marc. And thanks for the permission to use.


Thanks, Don. No problem using the pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well I'm sorry SAP, but I've just about hit my limit of tolerance and will just bypass the "BBC News Feed:" links unless it changes or improves.
> 
> The links are fine, but not their incessant obnoxious 30 second repeating ads that keep on and on with almost every link and are impossible to avoid unless someone can tell me how. It's just too much for me.


Just quickly scroll past and go to Today's Activity Corner, where there are always interesting items.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

Happy Days, Marc. Are you a grandfather of doxies? Godfather? Dawgfather?


----------



## Aurora

I have a small complaint about SAP. I always like to look at the four photos every day and use the odd one for wallpaper but now, I click to look at one and it replaces the page so that when I try to go back, I end up at a different place and I have to scroll back.
Not a great complaint but annoying enough that I don't bother looking at the pictures anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Happy Days, Marc. Are you a grandfather of doxies? Godfather? Dawgfather?


Good one, Mark. Not sure what I am in that this is our 7th litter.


----------



## pm-r

Aurora said:


> I have a small complaint about SAP. I always like to look at the four photos every day and use the odd one for wallpaper but now, I click to look at one and it replaces the page so that when I try to go back, I end up at a different place and I have to scroll back.
> Not a great complaint but annoying enough that I don't bother looking at the pictures anymore.



That never happened for me with the older format but it does now with Mavericks and Safari 9.0, but I just use the right-click and use the view in new window. I works for me.

PS: I'm finding the text on the youtube videos is cut off with the new format that didn't happen previously. Like today's was but works fine at the your tube site:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ8xU9QXxNc&feature=youtu.be

Still enjoy my daily SAP regardless but some annoyances have crept in.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Well I'm sorry SAP, but I've just about hit my limit of tolerance and will just bypass the "BBC News Feed:" links unless it changes or improves.
> 
> The links are fine, but not their incessant obnoxious 30 second repeating ads that keep on and on with almost every link and are impossible to avoid unless someone can tell me how. It's just too much for me.


Sadly, that is completely our of my control. I removed that feed once as it is rather flaky, but had way too many complaints. Apparently it is a favourite with many readers. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but there is coffee on the go. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> I have a small complaint about SAP. I always like to look at the four photos every day and use the odd one for wallpaper but now, I click to look at one and it replaces the page so that when I try to go back, I end up at a different place and I have to scroll back.
> Not a great complaint but annoying enough that I don't bother looking at the pictures anymore.


This too will change soon. The current format has too many issues, among them the one you point out. RapidWeaver promised to release an update in three weeks and that is up on the 22nd. If it does not appear, the format witll change yet again to one that will restore the open in new window feature.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, how goes the puppy watch?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, how goes the puppy watch?


Morning, Don. All goes well. They are a very noisy bunch for 2 days old.


----------



## Dr.G.

Donair could become Halifax's official food Tuesday - Nova Scotia - CBC News

"Edmonton, Alt., home to more than a few displaced Maritimers, considered calling the donair its own official food, Mosher's report says. "


----------



## SINC

What did you make of the 'goblin' video on SAP this morning, Marc? Kinda spooky, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What did you make of the 'goblin' video on SAP this morning, Marc? Kinda spooky, non?


Very. Not sure how it was done.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Not sure if I posted this before but it seems relevant as we approach Election Day:

Political Spin

Judy Wallman, a professional genealogy researcher in southern California , was doing some personal work on her own family tree, She discovered that Senator Harry Reid's great-great uncle, Remus Reid, was hanged for horse stealing and train robbery in Montana in 1889. Both Judy and Harry Reid share this common ancestor.

The only known photograph of Remus shows him standing on the gallows in Montana territory:

On the back of the picture Judy obtained during her research is this inscription: 'Remus Reid, horse thief, sent to Montana Territorial Prison 1885, escaped 1887, robbed the Montana Flyer six times. Caught by Pinkerton detectives, convicted and hanged in 1889.'

So Judy recently e-mailed Senator Harry Reid for information about their great-great uncle.

Believe it or not, Harry Reid's staff sent back the following biographical sketch for her genealogy research:

"Remus Reid was a famous cowboy in the Montana Territory. His business empire grew to include acquisition of valuable equestrian assets and intimate dealings with the Montana railroad. Beginning in 1883, he devoted several years of his life to government service, finally taking leave to resume his dealings with the railroad. In 1887, he was a key player in a vital investigation run by the renowned Pinkerton Detective Agency. In 1889, Remus passed away during an important civic function held in his honor when the platform upon which he was standing collapsed. "

NOW THAT's how it's done, Folks! That's real POLITICAL SPIN!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Not sure if I posted this before but it seems relevant as we approach Election Day:
> 
> Political Spin
> 
> Judy Wallman, a professional genealogy researcher in southern California , was doing some personal work on her own family tree, She discovered that Senator Harry Reid's great-great uncle, Remus Reid, was hanged for horse stealing and train robbery in Montana in 1889. Both Judy and Harry Reid share this common ancestor.
> 
> The only known photograph of Remus shows him standing on the gallows in Montana territory:
> 
> On the back of the picture Judy obtained during her research is this inscription: 'Remus Reid, horse thief, sent to Montana Territorial Prison 1885, escaped 1887, robbed the Montana Flyer six times. Caught by Pinkerton detectives, convicted and hanged in 1889.'
> 
> So Judy recently e-mailed Senator Harry Reid for information about their great-great uncle.
> 
> Believe it or not, Harry Reid's staff sent back the following biographical sketch for her genealogy research:
> 
> "Remus Reid was a famous cowboy in the Montana Territory. His business empire grew to include acquisition of valuable equestrian assets and intimate dealings with the Montana railroad. Beginning in 1883, he devoted several years of his life to government service, finally taking leave to resume his dealings with the railroad. In 1887, he was a key player in a vital investigation run by the renowned Pinkerton Detective Agency. In 1889, Remus passed away during an important civic function held in his honor when the platform upon which he was standing collapsed. "
> 
> NOW THAT's how it's done, Folks! That's real POLITICAL SPIN!!!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, how is your teaching going?


----------



## Dr.G.

Feeding time for one and all.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, how is your teaching going?


Hi Marc, things are okay.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Not sure if I posted this before but it seems relevant as we approach Election Day:
> 
> Political Spin
> … … …
> NOW THAT's how it's done, Folks! That's real POLITICAL SPIN!!!



:clap::lmao: 
And ain't that the truth, the whole truth, and how it all works folks…

I hope you don't mind if I pass that along Rps??


----------



## Rps

No problem, share away.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sadly, that is completely our of my control. I removed that feed once as it is rather flaky, but had way too many complaints. Apparently it is a favourite with many readers. Go figure.



Well I must admit that I also enjoyed the BBC News Feed:, or at least the headlines. It's their incessant 30 second annoying repeating ads that finally got to me. Enough already BBC!!! One would think they could at least set a cookie or something that would acknowledge that one has already watched the ad at least once!! 

Now on to todays Whatzit?, I'll say I'm sure it's a Metal Shirt Collar Extender, and I dare say that were _sometimes_ used with some pants.  

Now back to finish the rest of today's SAP.


----------



## SINC

Right you are Patrick. I never had to use one, but I saw my grandfather use one when his shirt shrank in the wash.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Well I must admit that I also enjoyed the BBC News Feed:, or at least the headlines. It's their incessant 30 second annoying repeating ads that finally got to me. Enough already BBC!!! One would think they could at least set a cookie or something that would acknowledge that one has already watched the ad at least once!!


Since the BBC News Feed was up and running well just now, I followed every link in the rotation. Not once did I get any pop ups or repeating ads, using Safari 9.0, they all took me directly to the BBC story.

Have you got pop ups windows blocked in Safari prefs under the security tab as I do? Can't imagine you do not, but nary a 30 second ad appeared at all for me. Does anyone else here get those ads? I can't understand why you do when I don't Patrick. Interesting indeed. Hmmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are okay.


Good to hear, Rp. How long does your contract run?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Since the BBC News Feed was up and running well just now, I followed every link in the rotation. Not once did I get any pop ups or repeating ads, using Safari 9.0, they all took me directly to the BBC story.
> 
> Have you got pop ups windows blocked in Safari prefs under the security tab as I do? Can't imagine you do not, but nary a 30 second ad appeared at all for me. Does anyone else here get those ads? I can't understand why you do when I don't Patrick. Interesting indeed. Hmmmm.


No issues but I am still on Snow Leopard using FireFox.

BTW Don I sent you a couple of PMs last week. Recently ehMac has been on and off wonky so I have no idea if you actually received them.


----------



## SINC

Yes, Bob, I got them both and corrected the 34 Ford. The REO will be on SAP soon. I was certain I replied to confirm that, but things have been so hectic with Ann's recovery maybe I did not. If not I apologize, but all is well and thanks again Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

How is Ann's recovery today, Don?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for our Election Day coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How is Ann's recovery today, Don?


A bit better Marc. More on that tomorrow. I am beat right now.


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> I have a small complaint about SAP. I always like to look at the four photos every day and use the odd one for wallpaper but now, I click to look at one and it replaces the page so that when I try to go back, I end up at a different place and I have to scroll back.
> Not a great complaint but annoying enough that I don't bother looking at the pictures anymore.





pm-r said:


> That never happened for me with the older format but it does now with Mavericks and Safari 9.0, but I just use the right-click and use the view in new window. I works for me.
> 
> PS: I'm finding the text on the youtube videos is cut off with the new format that didn't happen previously. Like today's was but works fine at the your tube site:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ8xU9QXxNc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Still enjoy my daily SAP regardless but some annoyances have crept in.


Some research has shown that this seems to only happens to people who have not yet upgraded to at least Yosemite. If you are on Yosemite or El Capitan the problem does not appear. I suppose it has something to do with the way RealMac has designed RapidWeaver to work with those two OS.

At any rate, it will all end tomorrow when I will return SAP to its former format. It was changed to support our local independent candidate in today's election and that ends my commitment.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A bit better Marc. More on that tomorrow. I am beat right now.


I hear you, mon ami. The pups are keeping Clover, Deborah and myself very busy throughout the day. Hang in there. Luckily, Ann is a strong woman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Election Day coffee is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Marc, off to a workshop in Brantford today........going to need some very strong coffee to get me through he drive and the workshop itself.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> A bit better Marc. More on that tomorrow. I am beat right now.


More . . .

Ann has improved in one respect in that since she was so ill from the morphine with nausea and constipation she could not do the required exercise in the first two weeks. That resulted in no change in the degrees of bend in the knee, stuck at 53°, the same as when she left the hospital.

They wanted the knee to be at 70° by now and eventually between 90 and 100° of bend, As scar tissue heals, it hardens and will not stretch unless it is done during the healing process. If the bend does not improve, it would mean another surgery to correct it by cutting out the unstretched scar tissue. Ann did not want that for sure, so she quit the morphine on Friday and tries to combat the pain using simple Tylenol. That results in much more pain for her all day long and will continue they say for about another month, but she cn now do the exercises.

I am taking her out to vote this morning and then to physio this afternoon for her first appointment, to come weekly for the next two months.


----------



## SINC

A reminder . . .


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A reminder . . .



Quite appropriate SINC, all our choices are for the dogs it seems.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Quite appropriate SINC, all our choices are for the dogs it seems.


We're havng hotdogs for dinner today - thought it appropriate for watching the "sports" (returns) on the tube this eve!!


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Yes, Bob, I got them both and corrected the 34 Ford. The REO will be on SAP soon. I was certain I replied to confirm that, but things have been so hectic with Ann's recovery maybe I did not. If not I apologize, but all is well and thanks again Bob.


Anybodies guess as to whether you attempted to reply. The PM feature seemed very wobbly last week and that's being kind.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc, off to a workshop in Brantford today........going to need some very strong coffee to get me through he drive and the workshop itself.


Afternoon, Kim. Strong coffee will be available all day and night. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A reminder . . .


A great idea, Don. Let's see, we have Deborah and I who have already voted, and the six doxies who are old enough to vote (two are not yet 19 years of age in adult years) and the eight pups, who still can't vote. That should be an interesting turnout. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> More . . .
> 
> Ann has improved in one respect in that since she was so ill from the morphine with nausea and constipation she could not do the required exercise in the first two weeks. That resulted in no change in the degrees of bend in the knee, stuck at 53°, the same as when she left the hospital.
> 
> They wanted the knee to be at 70° by now and eventually between 90 and 100° of bend, As scar tissue heals, it hardens and will not stretch unless it is done during the healing process. If the bend does not improve, it would mean another surgery to correct it by cutting out the unstretched scar tissue. Ann did not want that for sure, so she quit the morphine on Friday and tries to combat the pain using simple Tylenol. That results in much more pain for her all day long and will continue they say for about another month, but she cn now do the exercises.
> 
> I am taking her out to vote this morning and then to physio this afternoon for her first appointment, to come weekly for the next two months.


Good for her, Don. That is true prairie girl fortitude and spirit.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We're havng hotdogs for dinner today - thought it appropriate for watching the "sports" (returns) on the tube this eve!!


:clap::lmao:


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> A reminder . . .


We walked up to the polling station at 8am ... there was a decent turnout, but no long lines, so it was rather quick & easy for us. Yea!!


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::lmao:


Good one Marc!!  Maple Leaf actually calls the ones we have "TopDogs" .. sounds even worse doesn't it?  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We walked up to the polling station at 8am ... there was a decent turnout, but no long lines, so it was rather quick & easy for us. Yea!!


Deborah and I were in and out of the advance polling station in less than 5 minutes. I hear that there is now a short wait with a good turnout at the polling station for here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

In spite of a set of six stairs at our polling station, Ann and I were able to vote this morning. There was indeed a handicap ramp, but it was such a long walk around, the stairs were the lesser of evils for Ann with her walker and cane. Good thing I brought the cane as she would not have been able to use the stairs without it. This afternoon is our first trip to physio, so we shall see how that goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one Marc!!  Maple Leaf actually calls the ones we have "TopDogs" .. sounds even worse doesn't it?  :lmao:


Well, doxies are certainly not "top dogs" .................... "long little wieners" is more like it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> In spite of a set of six stairs at our polling station, Ann and I were able to vote this morning. There was indeed a handicap ramp, but it was such a long walk around, the stairs were the lesser of evils for Ann with her walker and cane. Good thing I brought the cane as she would not have been able to use the stairs without it. This afternoon is our first trip to physio, so we shall see how that goes.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

One disappointing part of the voting experience were people running across the parking lot to get in the building in front of the old lady in the walker. That lady was Ann. So many pushed by us to get into the building in front of us so they did not have to wait for our slow progress in the hallways and in the lineup at the door to the gym. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One disappointing part of the voting experience were people running across the parking lot to get in the building in front of the old lady in the walker. That lady was Ann. So many pushed by us to get into the building in front of us so they did not have to wait for our slow progress in the hallways and in the lineup at the door to the gym. tptptptp


Our polling station has a sign that those disabled or seniors in need of assistance are to go to the head of the line. I am told that it has been this way for years here in Lunenburg, and works quite well. Also, local taxi companies offer free rides to the disabled and seniors who want to go and vote. :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> One disappointing part of the voting experience were people running across the parking lot to get in the building in front of the old lady in the walker. That lady was Ann. So many pushed by us to get into the building in front of us so they did not have to wait for our slow progress in the hallways and in the lineup at the door to the gym. tptptptp


Don I am a little surprised that someone did not escort her around the line. If that is not the norm it should be!

I am still ticked that despite the literature, I had to walk home get ID other than my Drivers license because I was not on the official voters list despite having made that request. That one was throwing a lot of voters as PO boxes are the norm here and most of them were pretty sore. Interestingly no one asked me if I was a Canadian citizen.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Don I am a little surprised that someone did not escort her around the line. If that is not the norm it should be!
> 
> I am still ticked that despite the literature, I had to walk home get ID other than my Drivers license because I was not on the official voters list despite having made that request. That one was throwing a lot of voters as PO boxes are the norm here and most of them were pretty sore. Interestingly no one asked me if I was a Canadian citizen.


Well, at least you were able to vote, Bob. Amazingly, I am still able to vote in The State of Georgia. I was able to vote for Pres. Obama twice.


----------



## javaqueen

Went to the workshop, thanks for the coffee Marc, and then had lunch with hubby and we went and voted. A short line and done  
I tell everyone that if they didn't vote then I don't want to hear them complaining about who was elected. 

The workshop was one of the best that I have been to in a while, very interactive and informative.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Went to the workshop, thanks for the coffee Marc, and then had lunch with hubby and we went and voted. A short line and done
> I tell everyone that if they didn't vote then I don't want to hear them complaining about who was elected.
> 
> The workshop was one of the best that I have been to in a while, very interactive and informative.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Jays and Justin win. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A late start to the day since Deborah and I stayed up until 2AM to watch Trudeau's victory speech. So, strong coffee is the order of the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too stayed up late and as a result didn't get SAP online early as usual.

Today on SAP, an interesting woodworking joint in our video, opening day on the Golden Gate and UK's Best Compete To Become Man Cave Of The Year


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too stayed up late and as a result didn't get SAP online early as usual.
> 
> Today on SAP, an interesting woodworking joint in our video, opening day on the Golden Gate and UK's Best Compete To Become Man Cave Of The Year


Afternoon, Don. I see that your incumbent MP did not survive yesterday's election. Too bad. I like independents for the very reason that they are not tied to any one party line.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. I see that your incumbent MP did not survive yesterday's election. Too bad. I like independents for the very reason that they are not tied to any one party line.


I will echo that. Would love to see 50% of parliament tied only to their constituents!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too stayed up late and as a result didn't get SAP online early as usual.
> 
> Today on SAP, an interesting woodworking joint in our video, opening day on the Golden Gate and UK's Best Compete To Become Man Cave Of The Year



I must say, I sure like the return of older SAP format better and much easier on the eyes, and those mentioned above were all quite interesting.

BTW: It seems that it's only the _BBC News Feed:_ links that start with VIDEO:… have the BBC's annoying repeating 30 second ads.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I must say, I sure like the return of older SAP format ......... .


A BIG second to that!! :clap: It's 'the' first time since the site was changed, that I've been able to connect, and actually scroll through, read, and check out the pictures. 

Yea, good to see Don -- it's like an old friend has come back into my life online


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I will echo that. Would love to see 50% of parliament tied only to their constituents!


That would be a bit high a number, but I do like it when an MP thinks about his/her constituents as well as the party line.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for a chuckle if you like Robin Williams in his role in Jumanji.


----------



## johnp

We're 'booked' for our flu shots this Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We're 'booked' for our flu shots this Friday.


Still waiting for them to come to this part of NS. Then, I shall get mine as well.


----------



## SINC

Still without a doctor so awaiting an opportunity to get ours.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still without a doctor so awaiting an opportunity to get ours.


Good luck.  Still waiting for my doctor to get his quota ............ or wait for our local drug store to get their quota.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got off to an early start this morning and SAP is ready to go with a video taken in and airliner that I would not want to be in, a gal who can really hula hoop and the real truth about soccer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed OtHD coffee is now ready to be served. Enjoy.


----------



## eMacMan

Personally I still refuse flue shots. The flue itself is generally non-life threatening. Also exposure to a flue strain gives one a lifetime of immunity, whereas the vaccines are year to year. At my age I have already been exposed to most strains, so vaccines seem largely redundant or even counter-productive.

More importantly my body does not like formalin or formaldehyde, which is normally used to kill or weaken the virus contained in the vaccines. I also question deliberately introducing mercury or aluminum into the body. Those substances are typically used as adjutants.

Finally I recently discovered that the so-called double blind studies proclaiming vaccines safe did not use saline as the placebo, rather they used the vaccine without the viral ingredient. If the hypothesis that vaccine problems are related to the base (diluents), formalin, or adjutants, then results of studies which include these items in the placebo should be largely discounted.

Good, bad or indifferent that's my reasoning. Obviously this is and should be an individual decision. I do strongly oppose one idea which Harper seemed to advocate, that being mandatory vaccinations.


----------



## Dr.G.

A valid view, Bob. However, I am in a high risk group, and get my shot each year when available. "To each their own" as the saying goes.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> A valid view, Bob. However, I am in a high risk group, and get my shot each year when available. "To each their own" as the saying goes.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Overall pretty good. 

A nice Indian Summer this year. Can I still say Indian Summer without being locked up for a hate crime?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A valid view, Bob. However, I am in a high risk group, and get my shot each year when available. "To each their own" as the saying goes.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


I too am high risk with my heart disease, got one every year since 2000 and never any issues nor have I had the flu.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Overall pretty good.
> 
> A nice Indian Summer this year. Can I still say Indian Summer without being locked up for a hate crime?


Good to hear, Bob. A fine Indian Summer's day here as well. It hit 17C in full sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to watch the last inning of the Mets-Cubs game. If the Mets win, they go on to the World Series.


----------



## SINC

I see the Mets completed the sweep of the Cubs and are going to the World Series, Marc. Now if only Toronto could come back to get there too.


----------



## SINC

Good grief SAP has gone to the dogs! I did a wee bit of touch up on your pics, Marc and Clover's coat looks amazing. The pups are front and centre today along with a look at a new mobility chair in our video, a chef who makes art from raw eggs and an air show sign that is too obvious.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I see the Mets completed the sweep of the Cubs and are going to the World Series, Marc. Now if only Toronto could come back to get there too.


That would be a GREAT world series, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great puppy pics, Don. Merci. Feel free to use them as I post them here in the Shang as they get older. That ego tech chair was amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone hear from Caman lately?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry, not a word in a very long time from Caman.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sorry, not a word in a very long time from Caman.


Just reading about a sword attack in Sweden and it got me thinking about him. Hope he is doing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video about concrete that may surprise, a trick pool shot with a coin and chalk and the origin of the term 'holding a wake'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That "Precision Shot With A Coin!" was AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our TGIF coffee is hot and strong and ready to be served.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I had a lot of comments about 'those cute puppies' from readers as I made my way aroung town yesterday. People just loved them. A coffee sure sounds good right about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Just wait for the pics when the pups get cute and open up their eyes.

Interesting item in SAP as you "take aim" at your mayor. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Feel free to use whatever puppy pics I post here or on FaceBook, Don.


----------



## SINC

I seem to learn something every day as I search for items for SAP. Today was a lesson in baseball for me when I stumbled across this story: http://www.biography.com/news/babe-ruth-facts-biography

I had never heard of point number three in this bio about the Babe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting points about The Babe, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morris and his wife Esther went to the St. Albert agricultural fair every year, and every year Morris would say, 'Esther, I'd really like to ride in that helicopter.'

Esther always replied, 'I know Morris, but that helicopter ride is fifty dollars, and fifty dollars is fifty dollars'

One year Esther and Morris went to the fair, and Morris said, 'Esther, I'm 85 years old. If I don't ride that helicopter, I might never get another chance.'

To this, Esther replied, 'Morris that helicopter ride is fifty dollars, and fifty dollars is fifty dollars.'

The pilot overheard the couple and said, 'Folks I'll make you a deal. I'll take the both of you for a ride. If you can stay quiet for the entire ride and don't say a word I won't charge you a penny! But if you say one word it's fifty dollars.'

Morris and Esther agreed and up they went. The pilot did all kinds of fancy maneuvers, but not a word was heard. He did his daredevil tricks over and over again, but still not a word.

When they landed, the pilot turned to Morris and said, 'By golly, I did everything I could to get you to yell out, but you didn't. I'm impressed!'

Morris replied, 'Well, to tell you the truth, I almost said something when Esther fell out, but you know, fifty dollars is fifty dollars!'


----------



## SINC

Yeah, the cabbage bit was news to me, never did hear that before.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, the cabbage bit was news to me, never did hear that before.


Well, whatever keeps you cool .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Moment in time: Oct. 23, 1993 - "I can't tell you how the Blue Jays won the World Series in 1992 - but like everyone who watched it, I remember perfectly how it happened in 1993. Joe Carter's three-run homer over the left-field wall in the bottom of the ninth inning in Game 6 against Philadelphia was historic in so many ways: the team's second championship, the first come-from-behind home run to win a World Series. But it was Carter's reaction that made the moment so indelible - he tossed his helmet in the air as he rounded first base and made his way to home plate leaping, waving his hands, jubilant. No. 29 was enveloped by the team waiting for him at home plate and then hoisted onto their shoulders. At 33, Carter was living every kid's ultimate baseball fantasy. Somehow, the rest of us were, too."


----------



## Dr.G.

The pups at one week of age.


----------



## SINC

Got my flu shot done yesterday. Stopped into Safeway for a few groceries and noticed the pharmacy was giving them so got it done on the spot. Glad that is done for another year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got my flu shot done yesterday. Stopped into Safeway for a few groceries and noticed the pharmacy was giving them so got it done on the spot. Glad that is done for another year.


I hope to get my shot next week. We shall see.

How is Ann today?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> … … …
> Morris replied, 'Well, to tell you the truth, I almost said something when Esther fell out, but you know, fifty dollars is fifty dollars!'



  :clap:  :lmao:


----------



## johnp

Jean and I did the flu shot thing at our doctor's office this morning ... quick and easy. No problems with past shots, looking for the same this time.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> The pups at one week of age.


Cool picture Marc ... "nest" of puppies!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Cool picture Marc ... "nest" of puppies!!!


We call them a "lump o' puppies", John. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

At First It Looks Like An Ordinary Sculpture. Now Take A Closer Look... - NewsLinQ

Don, did I see this before on SAP?? Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

very true .............


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> At First It Looks Like An Ordinary Sculpture. Now Take A Closer Look... - NewsLinQ
> 
> Don, did I see this before on SAP?? Amazing.


Yes Marc, I ran that a couple of months back.


----------



## SINC

I certainly hope that our friend Mark in Zacatecas, México stays safe tonight. I checked the map and it looks like he may be in the direct path of the hurricane, although he is far inland and it should dissipate by the time it reaches his area. Good luck and stay safe Mark.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I certainly hope that our friend Mark in Zacatecas, México stays safe tonight. I checked the map and it looks like he may be in the direct path of the hurricane, although he is far inland and it should dissipate by the time it reaches his area. Good luck and stay safe Mark.



+1.

My wife's sister is in a condo in Mazatlan just to the West of Zacatecas, México and she just finished calling her and she said they were probably safe enough being almost 200 miles north of the path, regardless she was told to make sure nothing was left out on the balcony that could become a missile if it did hit more directly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, I ran that a couple of months back.


Thought I saw it somewhere prior to today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I certainly hope that our friend Mark in Zacatecas, México stays safe tonight. I checked the map and it looks like he may be in the direct path of the hurricane, although he is far inland and it should dissipate by the time it reaches his area. Good luck and stay safe Mark.


Yes, I have thought the same thing as I watch where the path of this monster hurricane was headed.

Bonne chance, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1.
> 
> My wife's sister is in a condo in Mazatlan just to the West of Zacatecas, México and she just finished calling her and she said they were probably safe enough being almost 200 miles north of the path, regardless she was told to make sure nothing was left out on the balcony that could become a missile if it did hit more directly.


Good to hear, Patrick.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> I certainly hope that our friend Mark in Zacatecas, México stays safe tonight. I checked the map and it looks like he may be in the direct path of the hurricane, although he is far inland and it should dissipate by the time it reaches his area. Good luck and stay safe Mark.


Thanks for thinking of me, amigos. About 2 hours ago Patricia smacked into land, halfway between Puerto Vallarta and Manzanilla (to PV's south). It was moving 14mph as it landed. Tracking NE, it's going to pass directly over Guadalajara (major city) and continue - yep, you guessed it - on track to pass directly over my house sometime tomorrow. Of course.

Some early reports say that the winds (185mph with gusts higher) were diminished a bit when it hit the mountains, and the track will likely be affected. But we won't know until tomorrow how it may/not affect us.

FWIW, we're an 8-hour drive from the coast.... that's a lot of terrain over which Patricia will very likely lose some steam from her current Category 5 rating. In terms of extended cloud cover, she's about three times the size of Katrina. Fortunately the geography here is quite different than New Orleans and as a mountain desert, Zacatecas cannot suffer that kind of flooding (though some communities most definitely will have localized flooding issues).

Stay tuned - if the power is on tomorrow, I'll send a update.

If you'd be kind enough to keep my wife in your thoughts, though, that would be appreciated. Due to a visa requirement that I won't get into here (damn politics), she has to travel overnight to Monterrey, and return on the Saturday overnight bus too. Monterrey, as you might have guessed, is also right in the projected path of Patricia.

Sometimes I think the universe really is a vengeful *******.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Mark. Let us know how you make out. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Want to focus on the Jays game. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Hoping all is well for Mark in Mexico tonight as I work on SAP. Today's issue takes a look at poaching in Alberta, a wonderful video on the mechanics of Mel Blanc's Porky Pig voice and what's in a word?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Shall check out SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is hot, strong and ready when you are up and about this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stayed up until the bitter end. All in all, it was a good season for the Jays.


----------



## CubaMark

Sad to see the Jays go down, but they gave the fans a helluva show this year 

My mom is still on cloud nine, with the Canadiens' eighth straight win!

As for Mexico, or my part of it, this is what I posted to Facebook this morning: 

822am and it's barely raining outside. No heavy winds overnight. All good. Apparently Patricia is now down to a Category 1, and they expect it to diminish further in the coming hours to a Tropical Storm. The 'heaviest rains' are forecast between 10am and 1pm today - so we'll see. But so far, it's been far less of a storm than others that have sprung up here on occasion. It is getting colder, though, so long underwear is coming out storage.​
I'm just now having breakfast and will have a look at the news from the coast... dreading what I'll see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee is hot, strong and ready when you are up and about this morning.




Hmmm…???? OK, and thanks Marc and I often usually end up heating up any leftover coffee and often getting the proper day mixed up, and actually I often enjoy a cold cup of coffee, but not for the first cup in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Sad to see the Jays go down, but they gave the fans a helluva show this year
> 
> My mom is still on cloud nine, with the Canadiens' eighth straight win!
> 
> As for Mexico, or my part of it, this is what I posted to Facebook this morning:
> 
> 822am and it's barely raining outside. No heavy winds overnight. All good. Apparently Patricia is now down to a Category 1, and they expect it to diminish further in the coming hours to a Tropical Storm. The 'heaviest rains' are forecast between 10am and 1pm today - so we'll see. But so far, it's been far less of a storm than others that have sprung up here on occasion. It is getting colder, though, so long underwear is coming out storage.​
> I'm just now having breakfast and will have a look at the news from the coast... dreading what I'll see.


Good luck and stay strong, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…???? OK, and thanks Marc and I often usually end up heating up any leftover coffee and often getting the proper day mixed up, and actually I often enjoy a cold cup of coffee, but not for the first cup in the morning.


Fresh coffee is all we serve, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maureen O'Hara, star of â€˜Miracle on 34th Street,' dies at 95 - The Globe and Mail

Sad. I really liked her in “How Green Was My Valley” and “Miracle on 34th Street” .


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Fresh coffee is all we serve, Patrick.



Hmmm…??? OK, but I'm confused when you offer hot TGIF coffee on a Saturday morning… 



Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee is hot, strong and ready when you are up and about this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? OK, but I'm confused when you offer hot TGIF coffee on a Saturday morning…


Oops .................. still tired from watching the entire Jays' game.


----------



## Dr.G.

New-Fun-Land: Let's turn this place into an amusement park - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

A good idea ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee has been freshly brewed.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept a bit late and just now got SAP online with a video on how to fix a stuck zipper, a novel training trick for a dog and a cat who wants to be left alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some Sunday Brunch? We could serve Ann as well as you.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, I was thinking a nice slice of peameal bacon on an english muffin with a slice of cheese and a hard poached egg with a dollop of HP sauce. Kinda like a deluxe Egg McMuffin.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, I was thinking a nice slice of peameal bacon on an english muffin with a slice of cheese and a hard poached egg with a dollop of HP sauce. Kinda like a deluxe Egg McMuffin.


Amazing. That is what Deborah made for Stephen yesterday (without the HP sauce), who has come for a short visit to see the pups ........... and us ............... Great minds and chefs think alike.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, slept a bit late and just now got SAP online with a video on how to fix a stuck zipper, a novel training trick for a dog and a cat who wants to be left alone.



And it looks like Bixman or someone has been clipping some photos for todays Whatzit?s that appear to be the noses of some Catalburun Breed dogs. One of the few breeds that have the split nose feature.


----------



## eMacMan

*Sunday Morning Rant!*

This has become a really annoying Sunday tradition. Either I or another neighbour wake up to find trash strewn all over the alley and or my drive way. Cause is the idiot neighbour between us who is too dumb to keep her trash inside until Tuesday AM (trash day). So Saturday night / Sunday morning, regular as clock work a big 500 pound grizzly comes along and helps himself. Had Fish and Wildlife and the Fire Department out last week attempting to explain the total stupidity of baiting grizzlies and even threatening fines. Seemingly to no avail.

This AM another raid, this time most of it in my driveway. Will contact F&W Monday to give her another visit hopefully with ticket book in hand!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> This has become a really annoying Sunday tradition. Either I or another neighbour wake up to find trash strewn all over the alley and or my drive way. Cause is the idiot neighbour between us who is too dumb to keep her trash inside until Tuesday AM (trash day). So Saturday night / Sunday morning, regular as clock work a big 500 pound grizzly comes along and helps himself. Had Fish and Wildlife and the Fire Department out last week attempting to explain the total stupidity of baiting grizzlies and even threatening fines. Seemingly to no avail.
> 
> This AM another raid, this time most of it in my driveway. Will contact F&W Monday to give her another visit hopefully with ticket book in hand!


tptptptptptptptp

A couple of doxies could be helpful in keeping bears away.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well Marc, I was thinking a nice slice of peameal bacon on an english muffin with a slice of cheese and a hard poached egg with a dollop of HP sauce. Kinda like a deluxe Egg McMuffin.





Dr.G. said:


> Amazing. That is what Deborah made for Stephen yesterday (without the HP sauce), who has come for a short visit to see the pups ........... and us ............... Great minds and chefs think alike.



Interesting and it seems to be a popular breakfast, and I have one similar almost daily. But I must admit without HP (or ketchup), and not a hard yolk, and I had never heard of peameal bacon, but some side bacon may get in there occasionally.

I finally got the eggs just right by using a SS egg band I found in Home Hardware, but with its tall handle bent back into a loop.

And the secret to cook them is to add some water to the frypan when the egg is in the buttered collar with salt to taste added, and put a fairly tight fitting lid on the frypan and cook for 140 -150 seconds depending on the size of the egg.

We're lucky and get large fresh (extra large in normal store size) eggs from a neighbor's mini-farm just down the road.

PS: McDonalds uses the same water and cover treatment and broken yolk in rings for cooking their eggs for their egg mcmuffins.

PS: Is there much difference between pea meal (or cornmeal) bacon and Canadian back bacon???

I'll have to go google that… 'Is there much difference between peameal (or cornmeal) bacon and Canadian back bacon'
https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=4R0tVsT1IInt8weW76ToCA


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> tptptptptptptptp
> 
> A couple of doxies could be helpful in keeping bears away.



Hmmm…???, do you really think the size of the rope you're using for leashes there is actually strong enough to restrain those doxies Marc???


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> PS: Is there much difference between pea meal (or cornmeal) bacon and Canadian back bacon???


Yep, there is a huge difference. The peameal bacon is far more tender without any sign of the gristle like bits I find in any ordinary back bacon. The absence of that tough rind is something I do not miss either. And the wee hint of corn flavour just adds to the pleasure of eating it. I always buy an unsliced piece so I can cut it as thick or thin as I want. It IS expensive, but since I only buy it a couple of times a year and it lasts me for a few weeks, it is worth the price. The piece I last bought was about four inches by six inches in size and cost about $12.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Interesting and it seems to be a popular breakfast, and I have one similar almost daily. But I must admit without HP (or ketchup), and not a hard yolk, and I had never heard of peameal bacon, but some side bacon may get in there occasionally.
> 
> I finally got the eggs just right by using a SS egg band I found in Home Hardware, but with its tall handle bent back into a loop.
> 
> And the secret to cook them is to add some water to the frypan when the egg is in the buttered collar with salt to taste added, and put a fairly tight fitting lid on the frypan and cook for 140 -150 seconds depending on the size of the egg.
> 
> We're lucky and get large fresh (extra large in normal store size) eggs from a neighbor's mini-farm just down the road.
> 
> PS: McDonalds uses the same water and cover treatment and broken yolk in rings for cooking their eggs for their egg mcmuffins.
> 
> PS: Is there much difference between pea meal (or cornmeal) bacon and Canadian back bacon???
> 
> I'll have to go google that… 'Is there much difference between peameal (or cornmeal) bacon and Canadian back bacon'
> https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=4R0tVsT1IInt8weW76ToCA


Patrick, I like HP sauce, but we don't have any here in the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, there is a huge difference. The peameal bacon is far more tender without any sign of the gristle like bits I find in any ordinary back bacon. The absence of that tough rind is something I do not miss either. And the wee hint of corn flavour just adds to the pleasure of eating it. I always buy an unsliced piece so I can cut it as thick or thin as I want. It IS expensive, but since I only buy it a couple of times a year and it lasts me for a few weeks, it is worth the price. The piece I last bought was about four inches by six inches in size and cost about $12.


Deborah got the very same item at our farmer's market for $10, Don, but it was actually a bit larger and had no fat. Deborah is the same way ............ she likes to slice it herself.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…???, do you really think the size of the rope you're using for leashes there is actually strong enough to restrain those doxies Marc???


Probably not, Patrick. When doxies are in a "hunt/kill/protect", there is nothing that will restrain them.


----------



## johnp

.....


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, there is a huge difference. The peameal bacon is far more tender without any sign of the gristle like bits I find in any ordinary back bacon. The absence of that tough rind is something I do not miss either. And the wee hint of corn flavour just adds to the pleasure of eating it. I always buy an unsliced piece so I can cut it as thick or thin as I want. It IS expensive, but since I only buy it a couple of times a year and it lasts me for a few weeks, it is worth the price. The piece I last bought was about four inches by six inches in size and cost about $12.



Thanks Don,

It sounds good, but unfortunately nobody around where we live knows of any place locally that actually sells any peameal bacon or even equivalent that I can find so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .....


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Thanks Don,
> 
> It sounds good, but unfortunately nobody around where we live knows of any place locally that actually sells any peameal bacon or even equivalent that I can find so far.


Hmmm, I buy my peameal bacon at Safeway and since they stock pretty much the same things across western Canada, it should be available in a Safeway in BC as well. Do you have one located anywhere near you Patrick? PS: You can find it in the cooler in the meat department where they keep the small precooked hams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, got SAP up just after midnight with a video that will give you a whole new view of the intelligence of crows.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hmmm, I buy my peameal bacon at Safeway and since they stock pretty much the same things across western Canada, it should be available in a Safeway in BC as well. Do you have one located anywhere near you Patrick? PS: You can find it in the cooler in the meat department where they keep the small precooked hams.




Thanks Don, but we avoid the Safeway stores and their under-cured almost fluorescent red meats, but after a query post onto our Facebook, I'm told the Thrifty store at Broadmead carry the peameal bacon.

We're going to get some to try when we're close to their store.


----------



## SINC

You must have a far different Safeway than we do Patrick. Since it was bought by Sobey's a couple of years back, the meat is excellent, although more expensive than say a Real Canadian Superstore. That is not to say it was bad before either. We have been shopping Safeway for over 50 years and never had a complaint about their meat or the way it is aged in any store in either Saskatchewan or Alberta.


----------



## johnp

All that "good stuff" ... 

"Processed meats do cause cancer - WHO"
Processed meats do cause cancer - WHO - BBC News

"Hot dogs, bacon, processed meats linked to cancer."
Hot dogs, bacon, processed meats linked to cancer


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> All that "good stuff" ...
> 
> "Processed meats do cause cancer - WHO"
> Processed meats do cause cancer - WHO - BBC News
> 
> "Hot dogs, bacon, processed meats linked to cancer."
> Hot dogs, bacon, processed meats linked to cancer


 Still, every thing in moderation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took the doxies out in the backyard to see if they would howl at the "hunter's moon" in the southeastern sky. No luck. So much for the myth of hounds baying at the full moon. Maybe they need to be out on the Scotish moors?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I was so pooped after a short night and a very long day yesterday that I went to bed at 7:00. Awoke just before 2:00 and got SAP online, so will now compose tomorrow's edition before I head back to bed for some more shut eye.

Today will be another long one as if all goes well, I will attend the formation meeting of the new citizen's coalition being formed tonight to cover it.

Today on SAP a lesson in grammar, a classic video of Who's On First by Abbot and Costello and a Hairless Guinea Pigs Are A New Pet Craze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I was up early to see the alignment of 3 planets in the eastern sky (Venus, Jupiter and Mars), which are all visible to the naked eye. They form a tight triangle. 

Will check out SAP once the coffee is brewed.


----------



## SINC

I got this in my email this morning and immediately thought of Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I got this in my email this morning and immediately thought of Marc.


Saw this one before, Don. Shocking!!!!!!:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall is now upon us here in Lunenburg.


----------



## CubaMark

You're making me miss home, Dr. G......


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> You're making me miss home, Dr. G......


Sorry, mi amigo. Que lastima.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Fall is now upon us here in Lunenburg.


Oooooh, nice, that is SAP material if I may, with due credit of course?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Fall is now upon us here in Lunenburg.



Very nice Marc.

It seems that the Fall colors in the East are always more intense than those out in BC, and especially the coast.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Very nice Marc.
> 
> It seems that the Fall colors in the East are always more intense than those out in BC, and especially the coast.


Well, we have a great many maple trees around Lunenburg, and a few nippy morning temps have helped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Want to watch the World Series and root for the Mets. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oooooh, nice, that is SAP material if I may, with due credit of course?


For the record, I did not take these pics, but just felt like passing them along to give everyone a sense of what Fall is like here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bug humbar!! After 5 hours+ and 14 innings, the Mets lost game 1 to the KC Royals. 

Coming into 2015, the Mets had played in four World Series in franchise history: 1969, 1973, 1986 and 2000. They lost Game 1 all four times. Following Game 1 Tuesday night, they are now an imperfect 0-5 in Game 1 of the World Series. Ouch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is now freshly brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, seems the globe on SAP has me listed as being in Saint John, NB,.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the globe and how it IDs people are a mystery to me as I too am sometimes am deemed to be in Edmonton and at others in Saint Albert (which does not exist as it is St. Albert) and still others as Alberta, CA. It does not, for whatever reason, seem to be consistent in its IP recognition program.


----------



## CubaMark

Huh. I'm not even seeing the globe widget thingy. Is it Flash-based?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the globe and how it IDs people are a mystery to me as I too am sometimes am deemed to be in Edmonton and at others in Saint Albert (which does not exist as it is St. Albert) and still others as Alberta, CA. It does not, for whatever reason, seem to be consistent in its IP recognition program.


Strange indeed.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> Huh. I'm not even seeing the globe widget thingy. Is it Flash-based?



I'm guessing it must be CM as when I right-click on the world, it shows me a bunch of Flash settings and options.

Interestingly, even if I enable my click to flash Safari extension, it plays as if nothing changes anything.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Huh. I'm not even seeing the globe widget thingy. Is it Flash-based?


Yep, it is, but odd that you can't see it. It is right below the lead story today on the coalition shown below in the screen shot. I get the info for the widget here: 

Welcome to RevolverMaps | RevolverMaps - Free 3D Visitor Maps


----------



## CubaMark

Hm. Maybe Ghostery is blocking it...


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> Hm. Maybe Ghostery is blocking it...


Nothing in it seems to be blocking it on my Mavericks iMac but disabling Safari's preference to 'Enable JavaScript" sure stops it from showing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Things don't look good for the Mets tonight. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Nothing in it seems to be blocking it on my Mavericks iMac but disabling Safari's preference to 'Enable JavaScript" sure stops it from showing.


My mistake, it is not Flash, but is indeed a Java powered widget that Apple blocks every time a OS update comes along. That really irritates me that Apple blocks something I use and depend on. For example a large number of SAP users access the BLESS web camera and it too is Java powered. I am constantly fending reader questions on why their Mac won't let them utilize that cam.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start today and SAP is ready to go with a video called a voice in the choir, a couple of old boys having a good laugh and a buckshot buttshot in our daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Up early myself to get an early start getting the doxies outside before the heavy rains start in about an hour. We all know how doxies "love" the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there might be some treats to go along with this coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg: Canada’s most colourful town | Travel Feature | Rough Guides

Very true.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> My mistake, it is not Flash, but is indeed a Java powered widget that Apple blocks every time a OS update comes along. That really irritates me that Apple blocks something I use and depend on. For example a large number of SAP users access the BLESS web camera and it too is Java powered. I am constantly fending reader questions on why their Mac won't let them utilize that cam.



Just to be clear, the world place map is JavaScript based and the Bless Camera replies on Java, completely different software, also annoying for new users as a recent new clean OS X doesn't even include it I understand now, which is an extra annoyance to Apple disabling JavaScript.

Then when they get Java downloaded, installed and enabled, one needs to enter the Bless webcam site IP address in the acceptable sites to access. All quite a PITA over security, and even whit it all setup, one usually still has to click the OK to run button.

Let me know Don if you want or need me to send you the java setup details to access the bless webcam.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Just to be clear, the world place map is JavaScript based and the Bless Camera replies on Java, completely different software, also annoying for new users as a recent new clean OS X doesn't even include it I understand now, which is an extra annoyance to Apple disabling JavaScript.
> 
> Then when they get Java downloaded, installed and enabled, one needs to enter the Bless webcam site IP address in the acceptable sites to access. All quite a PITA over security, and even whit it all setup, one usually still has to click the OK to run button.
> 
> Let me know Don if you want or need me to send you the java setup details to access the bless webcam.


I already solved that problem with a tip I found using Terminal, I used < csrutil disable; reboot > and all my issues went away and I can now use the BLESS cam without issues.

I can also re enable it any time I want so for now it has solved my issues with Apple and Java.


----------



## Dr.G.

No relationship, but very true. Still, I do like the occasional deli sandwich.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I already solved that problem with a tip I found using Terminal, I used < csrutil disable; reboot > and all my issues went away and I can now use the BLESS cam without issues.
> 
> I can also re enable it any time I want so for now it has solved my issues with Apple and Java.



I gather then you're using OS X El Capitan, but disabling System Integrity Protection (SIP) with that command seems like blowing away one's protection with a bazooka to me.

Anyway, I haven't bothered going that OS X route yet and Mavericks is working well, as is Java access to the Bless Camera with a simple click on "Run" if it happens to ask.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> No relationship, but very true. Still, I do like the occasional deli sandwich.


Good diet Marc.
We were out with daughter this morning, and did lunch at a Chinese restaurant located in my early-childhood neighbourhood. Wow, many moons ago!! but many fond memories brought back seeing the sights, et al, some of which hadn't changed a great deal, from when I lived there, and used to walk to school. A fun time, and the food was sure good as well .. a first time visit to this place for us, and suspect it will not be our last.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I gather then you're using OS X El Capitan, but disabling System Integrity Protection (SIP) with that command seems like blowing away one's protection with a bazooka to me.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't bothered going that OS X route yet and Mavericks is working well, as is Java access to the Bless Camera with a simple click on "Run" if it happens to ask.


Yeah it was, but I enabled it again and have not had any issues since and the run command works fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good diet Marc.
> We were out with daughter this morning, and did lunch at a Chinese restaurant located in my early-childhood neighbourhood. Wow, many moons ago!! but many fond memories brought back seeing the sights, et al, some of which hadn't changed a great deal, from when I lived there, and used to walk to school. A fun time, and the food was sure good as well .. a first time visit to this place for us, and suspect it will not be our last.


Would love to be able to go back to Ben's deli for one of their classic pastrami sandwiches. 

HOME to the Best Pastrami You've Ever Eaten


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for a TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie Express Airlines has a new pilot.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/1036974046391090/


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Would love to be able to go back to Ben's deli for one of their classic pastrami sandwiches.
> 
> HOME to the Best Pastrami You've Ever Eaten



I just happened to go searching on some of those famous deli meat offerings earlier today and wondered how some could even eat such a huge amount. Have a look:
https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en-...X&ved=0CCcQsw5qFQoTCKrYoN-g6MgCFZEpiAodBPcEnQ


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I just happened to go searching on some of those famous deli meat offerings earlier today and wondered how some could even eat such a huge amount. Have a look:
> https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en-...X&ved=0CCcQsw5qFQoTCKrYoN-g6MgCFZEpiAodBPcEnQ


I too marvel at the size of portions served in any restaurant anymore. That is one of the reasons I no longer go out to eat as I waste more than 50% of the meal. I can cook at home and take a smaller portion and be quite satisfied. The bigger is better policy they seem to have generates too much waste. My heart smart diet limits me to 4 ounces of protein at any one serving, and no more than twice a day, which frankly is enough for anyone to remain healthy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a couple of cute kids in their Halloween costumes, a video on how to prepare a poor man's filet mignon and a smile for readers in 'What's grampa like?' And Marc may find how I caught our mayor in another lie interesting as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I just happened to go searching on some of those famous deli meat offerings earlier today and wondered how some could even eat such a huge amount. Have a look:
> https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en-...X&ved=0CCcQsw5qFQoTCKrYoN-g6MgCFZEpiAodBPcEnQ


Well, those are the deli sandwiches I recall, Patrick, and I never left anything behind on my plate. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too marvel at the size of portions served in any restaurant anymore. That is one of the reasons I no longer go out to eat as I waste more than 50% of the meal. I can cook at home and take a smaller portion and be quite satisfied. The bigger is better policy they seem to have generates too much waste. My heart smart diet limits me to 4 ounces of protein at any one serving, and no more than twice a day, which frankly is enough for anyone to remain healthy.


Sadly, the last time I had deli sandwiches like that was back in the latter part of the last century, when I was fit and heart-healthy. I could easily down one of them today, but would most likely turn it into two or three meals rather than go all out and finish it in one sitting. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a couple of cute kids in their Halloween costumes, a video on how to prepare a poor man's filet mignon and a smile for readers in 'What's grampa like?' And Marc may find how I caught our mayor in another lie interesting as well.


Oops!!!! Are his pant on fire????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all.  Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Afternoon All
Regarding Deli Sandwiches - Makes me remember when I lived in Montreal - GREAT Smoked meat! - well worth the trip downtown.

There is a pretty good Montreal Smoked Meat restaurant on Dundas street in Mississauga - i often eat just half the serving and take the rest home, - with a light beer, more than enough for supper.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> I too marvel at the size of portions served in any restaurant anymore. That is one of the reasons I no longer go out to eat as I waste more than 50% of the meal. I can cook at home and take a smaller portion and be quite satisfied. The bigger is better policy they seem to have generates too much waste. My heart smart diet limits me to 4 ounces of protein at any one serving, and no more than twice a day, which frankly is enough for anyone to remain healthy.


Yep! Wife and I usually split a dinner at a restaurant. Helps keep the bill somewhat under control as well. More recently have limited ourselves to water as the price of every variety of beverage has also gone bonkers.

One example of over sized is the dinner for one at our local Chinese place. We order one for each of us. We each get two dinners and after that there is enough rice left over to supplement a third meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Afternoon All
> Regarding Deli Sandwiches - Makes me remember when I lived in Montreal - GREAT Smoked meat! - well worth the trip downtown.
> 
> There is a pretty good Montreal Smoked Meat restaurant on Dundas street in Mississauga - i often eat just half the serving and take the rest home, - with a light beer, more than enough for supper.


Sadly, Ben's is no longer in Montreal. I do like Schwartz's deli, however.

Schwartz's - Montreal Hebrew Delicatessen - A Montreal Tradition Since 1928


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yep! Wife and I usually split a dinner at a restaurant. Helps keep the bill somewhat under control as well. More recently have limited ourselves to water as the price of every variety of beverage has also gone bonkers.
> 
> One example of over sized is the dinner for one at our local Chinese place. We order one for each of us. We each get two dinners and after that there is enough rice left over to supplement a third meal.


Deborah and I do the same thing, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Computers could decide who lives and dies in a driverless car crash - Edmonton - CBC News

An interesting quandary ..................... Don, some SAP webbits??????????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Computers could decide who lives and dies in a driverless car crash - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> An interesting quandary ..................... Don, some SAP webbits??????????


Sure is, got it, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thought so. It is a bit scary to contemplate what decision the car will make in that situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the last two innings of the Mets' game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, and Happy Halloween. Today on SAP our video looks at Halloween pranks, a cat who is afraid of cucumbers and remember to turn back your clocks tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee ............... and early Halloween treats?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Marc
A hot coffee would be appreciated - no sugar please.

Rather cool this morning, just plus 3°C. 
Working on my Honey-Do list today, trying to get all the outside stuff done before the snow falls. Everything is covered in wet leaves, I cleaned out the eaves troughs last wed, but they're a bunged solid again.

With the time change we will be back into dark mornings & evenings - makes the day seem very short. The days pass quickly enough as it is, I don't know how I ever got anything done when I was working.

Anyway, Thanks for the coffee - have to head out for smoke alarm batteries.

TTFN


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Marc
> A hot coffee would be appreciated - no sugar please.
> 
> Rather cool this morning, just plus 3°C.
> Working on my Honey-Do list today, trying to get all the outside stuff done before the snow falls. Everything is covered in wet leaves, I cleaned out the eaves troughs last wed, but they're a bunged solid again.
> 
> With the time change we will be back into dark mornings & evenings - makes the day seem very short. The days pass quickly enough as it is, I don't know how I ever got anything done when I was working.
> 
> Anyway, Thanks for the coffee - have to head out for smoke alarm batteries.
> 
> TTFN


Morning, Bill. Coffee coming right up. 

Thanks for the reminder about smoke alarm batteries. I like to make the change when we change the clocks, but I always forget.


----------



## SINC

I change my smoke alarm batteries at the spring time change. I reason all things in spring are new, buds, flowers, etc, so batteries should be new too. Since you only have to change once a year, that works for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I change my smoke alarm batteries at the spring time change. I reason all things in spring are new, buds, flowers, etc, so batteries should be new too. Since you only have to change once a year, that works for me.


Good idea, Don. I usually wait until they start to cheep with a low battery signal, if the truth be known.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how is Ann's new hip these days?


----------



## SINC

Actually it is a new knee Marc and I am happy to say she is improving daily, now at nearly 100° bend with physio and home exercise. We went for our first walk yesterday. About a half block and back (with the walker of course) that she must use for the first six weeks. Four weeks down and her appointment to see the surgeon to get permission to walk unaided is November 17.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually it is a new knee Marc and I am happy to say she is improving daily, now at nearly 100° bend with physio and home exercise. We went for our first walk yesterday. About a half block and back (with the walker of course) that she must use for the first six weeks. Four weeks down and her appointment to see the surgeon to get permission to walk unaided is November 17.


Oops. Mea culpa. Still, good to hear that she is making progress with her new knee. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good one ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/p...el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3125133/graphic1


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun just set, and we just received our first trick or treater. So it begins ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Edmonton police unveil monument to fallen service dogs | CTV News

Don, a local SAP web bit?


----------



## SINC

Stories like this are on every TV station, radio, papers and social media that locally it is overdone. While a good story, it doesn't work for SAP due to extreme over exposure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Stories like this are on every TV station, radio, papers and social media that locally it is overdone. While a good story, it doesn't work for SAP due to extreme over exposure.


Such is Life. I just thought it might be a nice local bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

At 10PM, it looks as if the last trick or treater has come and gone from this area of Lunenburg. We had about 75+ this year, on a nice night with clear skies, no wind and 7C temps. We had more last year with about the same weather conditions. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

What amazed me once again was the vast majority of kids, youngsters and teens, who said thank you. I think maybe three did not, or I did not hear them. Great homemade costumes as well this year.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> What amazed me once again was the vast majority of kids, youngsters and teens, who said thank you. I think maybe three did not, or I did not hear them. Great homemade costumes as well this year.



Very similar here, but we've only had maybe a dozen.

Some very clever costumes, including the accompanying parents, but most of the younger ones didn't have a clue when I asked them what their Trick was going to be.

Oh well, our bowls of treats are getting low and luckily I think the municipality is putting on a big bonfire and a fireworks show at the main park most will be going to.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Very similar here, but we've only had maybe a dozen.
> 
> Some very clever costumes, including the accompanying parents, but most of the younger ones didn't have a clue when I asked them what their Trick was going to be.
> 
> Oh well, our bowls of treats are getting low and luckily I think the municipality is putting on a big bonfire and a fireworks show at the main park most will be going to.


Same here, Patrick, re the unique kids and parents costumes. I think that we get a great many kids is because out house is all lit up outside, we have our grim reaper outside hanging, a couple of pumpkins out front, some Halloween lights inside, and good treats from last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bug Humbar!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mets lost. Well, now they will have to win three in a row. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way too early for Sunday Brunch, but there is coffee and freshly squeezed OJ when you awaken.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and an OJ and coffee sounds just perfect this morning. The extra hour's sleep was appreciated too. Today on SAP a look at Halloween locally, a dog who likes a water hose in our gif and a great video on how a man saves a fawn and returns it to its mother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. OJ coming right up.


----------



## eMacMan

We had 11. Low turnout may be related to the persistent mist that turned to rain about the time the older kids would be expected.

What shocked me was that only one group of three was not accompanied by an adult. Also how incredibly subdued they were. Nobody shouting Trick or Treat, or Halloween Apples and the knocks on the door were positively timid.

They were however all incredibly polite.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We had 11. Low turnout may be related to the persistent mist that turned to rain about the time the older kids would be expected.
> 
> What shocked me was that only one group of three was not accompanied by an adult. Also how incredibly subdued they were. Nobody shouting Trick or Treat, or Halloween Apples and the knocks on the door were positively timid.
> 
> They were however all incredibly polite.


Well, at least they were polite, Bob.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and an OJ and coffee sounds just perfect this morning. The extra hour's sleep was appreciated too. Today on SAP a look at Halloween locally, a dog who likes a water hose in our gif and a great video on how a man saves a fawn and returns it to its mother.



And I must say a very clever pun for Bixman's Whatzit? when it says "Bixman _*stays*_ busy every Sunday…" (bold/italics mine)
for what must be an old "spiffies" or better known as an old wire collar stays.

One sure doesn't see them often these days and I had to enlarge the photo a bit to see the details for what it was, and they were used to keep the man's shirt collar ends from curling and in place I believe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, or anyone else who has Apple TV, my son is thinking of getting us the new Apple TV for Christmas. We were thinking of giving up our Bell Aliant Fiber Op connection to TV. Is some service provider necessary for the new AppleTV?


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> Don, or anyone else who has Apple TV, my son is thinking of getting us the new Apple TV for Christmas. We were thinking of giving up our Bell Aliant Fiber Op connection to TV. Is some service provider necessary for the new AppleTV?



You need an Internet service provider and a wireless network in the house. We use Shaw and an Apple Time Capsule 2TB router. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> You need an Internet service provider and a wireless network in the house. We use Shaw and an Apple Time Capsule 2TB router.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Frank. We will have Bell Aliant for the high speed internet, as well as our phone, but we wanted to drop the TV part of our bundle to save money.


----------



## pm-r

You might want to do some comparison shopping and decide if you even need the "new and improved" model when the older model may save over $100.00 and be just as capable:
Buy Apple TV - Apple (CA)
And Apple's sites my not be the most objective!!! 

And if you go with the newest and its remote, better make sure you have some carpeting for protection:
PSA: The new Apple TV remote might shatter if you drop it

PS: We use our old Logitech Harmony remote 520 if and when needed, or an iPad.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Frank. We will have Bell Aliant for the high speed internet, as well as our phone, but we wanted to drop the TV part of our bundle to save money.


Hmmm, how would you then watch the World Series for example Mark? Or any national network newscasts? And Rangers hockey?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You might want to do some comparison shopping and decide if you even need the "new and improved" model when the older model may save over $100.00 and be just as capable:
> Buy Apple TV - Apple (CA)
> And Apple's sites my not be the most objective!!!
> 
> And if you go with the newest and its remote, better make sure you have some carpeting for protection:
> PSA: The new Apple TV remote might shatter if you drop it
> 
> PS: We use our old Logitech Harmony remote 520 if and when needed, or an iPad.


Thanks for this info, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, how would you then watch the World Series for example Mark? Or any national network newscasts? And Rangers hockey?


This is what we are wondering, Don. Still, we shall see.

Paix, mon ami ....................... Marc, with a "c".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to watch and pray for the NY Mets. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am usually up by about 6AM or so, but with Daylight Saving Time, my body clock is all off. Stayed up late to see the Mets lose the World Series, so that did not help my sleep any. Still, coffee is now being brewed.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, my body clock is out of whack as well. Went to bed at 7 thinking it felt like 10 and awoke at 2, so got SAP online early.

I got a call from the lung specialist I saw (who put me on the enhaler) about a month after my overnight stay in hospital for a sleep apnea test. He wanted to see me regarding that issue and today is the day I have an appointment at noon in downtown Edmonton . We shall see what he has to say and then I, will scurry home to get Ann to her physio appointment at 2:30 here today as well.

Today on SAP, the saga of our mayor continues, a little remember when with Chuck Berry in our video and a new species of animal has emerged in eastern North America, documented in the story, 'Greater Than The Sum Of Its Parts'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Don, with your appointment and Ann's physio.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I am usually up by about 6AM or so, but with Daylight Saving Time, my body clock is all off. Stayed up late to see the Mets lose the World Series, so that did not help my sleep any. Still, coffee is now being brewed.


Yep. You go to bed at the same clock time which is an hour later than normal, and wake up at the same body time, so you lose an hour of sleep every night until the body readjusts itself to match the clock. I am sure that instead of gaining an hour of sleep I lose some where around 7 hours before things are back to normal.

Similar effect in the spring when you are going to bed an hour earlier but not falling asleep for that first hour. 

DST should be buried alongside the lunatic that invented it!


----------



## johnp

"DST should be buried alongside the lunatic that invented it!"
... couldn't agree more!!! 
When I lived in NF (during the 80's), the Provincial Gov't at the time decided to adopt "double DST" .... lunatics x two!!!!!! Thank goodness some sense came in, and it didn't last more than one year!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> "DST should be buried alongside the lunatic that invented it!"
> ... couldn't agree more!!!
> When I lived in NF (during the 80's), the Provincial Gov't at the time decided to adopt "double DST" .... lunatics x two!!!!!! Thank goodness some sense came in, and it didn't last more than one year!!


Lord, I recall those days of the double daylight saving time. I had to put up double and triple curtains to keep the light out so that Shaina and Stephen could get to sleep. I still remember one of Stephen's friends coming to the door to see if he could come outside and play until it was dark. He came by at 10PM!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, feel free to use any of the puppy pics I posted on Facebook today.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Yep. You go to bed at the same clock time which is an hour later than normal, and wake up at the same body time, so you lose an hour of sleep every night until the body readjusts itself to match the clock. I am sure that instead of gaining an hour of sleep I lose some where around 7 hours before things are back to normal.
> 
> Similar effect in the spring when you are going to bed an hour earlier but not falling asleep for that first hour.
> 
> DST should be buried alongside the lunatic that invented it!



Courtesy of my daughter and Facebook… enjoy… 
https://www.facebook.com/liketimely/videos/1087919847885673/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Courtesy of my daughter and Facebook… enjoy…
> https://www.facebook.com/liketimely/videos/1087919847885673/


Saw this the other day ............... cute.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Courtesy of my daughter and Facebook… enjoy…
> https://www.facebook.com/liketimely/videos/1087919847885673/


:lmao::clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Been a very long day. But o good one. My lung report was all good news. Ann made terrific progress at physio over last week. And our eldest grandson celebrated his 30th birthday today. Life is good.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Been a very long day. But o good one. My lung report was all good news. Ann made terrific progress at physio over last week. And our eldest grandson celebrated his 30th birthday today. Life is good.


Now that's the way to end a day. Good for you and yours, Don. Hope you have many more days like this.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Don, or anyone else who has Apple TV, my son is thinking of getting us the new Apple TV for Christmas.


Marc, this may be of interest:

*Stay put, couch potatoes; Coursera is now available for Apple TV
*
Coursera’s online learning platform is now available for Apple TV, which the company says is a first.

The app brings the full Web-based Coursera course-load into your living room, just like its iOS counterpart. You can learn about everything from public speaking to programming languages, and get tied up in architecture if you want. All courses are taught by professors from well-respected universities like Duke and Princeton.​
(TheNextWeb)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Been a very long day. But o good one. My lung report was all good news. Ann made terrific progress at physio over last week. And our eldest grandson celebrated his 30th birthday today. Life is good.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Now that's the way to end a day. Good for you and yours, Don. Hope you have many more days like this.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Marc, this may be of interest:
> 
> *Stay put, couch potatoes; Coursera is now available for Apple TV
> *
> Coursera’s online learning platform is now available for Apple TV, which the company says is a first.
> 
> The app brings the full Web-based Coursera course-load into your living room, just like its iOS counterpart. You can learn about everything from public speaking to programming languages, and get tied up in architecture if you want. All courses are taught by professors from well-respected universities like Duke and Princeton.​
> (TheNextWeb)


Thanks for this info, Mark. Looks interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds great as I await SAP to upload. 

RapidWeaver send out an update yesterday and as always I installed it as a routine I have followed for over eight years now. But whether or not I have as issue is yet to be determined. Normal upload time is about 90 seconds with a couple of dozen changes occurring on an average day. Today however, the upload shows 638 files changed which simply cannot be the case and it appears to be very slow at 15 minutes duration now and only 88 files done.

I will not know if this is a one time issue or not until I try to upload tomorrow, so all I can do is wait and see while I enjoy a coffee.

EDIT: Thank goodness for Time Machine as after waiting for 55 minutes, the upload failed to finish and I cancelled it. I reverted to the previous version and all was normal and SAP is now online with an amazing gif of Japanese mochi makers. How they don't hit the second mixer is a mystery to me. Also a couple of Chinese kids who are amazing singers.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 5PM and getting dark outside. Bug Humbar to Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> It is 5PM and getting dark outside...... .


Yup, that's what happens when time falls back to Standard Time. Personally, I like it .. it seems so much more natural.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yup, that's what happens when time falls back to Standard Time. Personally, I like it .. it seems so much more natural.


Bug Humbar, John. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some freshly brewed OtHD coffee is now being served. Enjoy some freshly baked treats as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, have been up for a while working on SAP which is extremely busy this morning. You will have to pay close attention visually to today's daily gif to see why it is real life Tom and Jerry 'so be still little mouse'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, amazing that the cat never saw the mouse.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, amazing that the cat never saw the mouse.


+1. :clap::lmao:

Now who wasn't left wondering which one finally faltered or how long it went on for… hmmm…???


----------



## SINC

I actually had readers ask what was the cat looking for? They did not even see that mouse.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1. :clap::lmao:
> 
> Now who wasn't left wondering which one finally faltered or how long it went on for… hmmm…???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I actually had readers ask what was the cat looking for? They did not even see that mouse.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone want some coffee? Freshly baked bagels? Homemade jams???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, another day and another SAP done with a gif about a cat, again. A nice sunset and a free offer intended to help sell a house falls flat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. How are you and Ann feeling today?


----------



## SINC

G'day Marc, Ann is making real good progress now as we work our way towards her first meeting with the surgeon on Nov. 17. X-rays at 8:00 a.m. and he will review them with us at 8:45 a.m., or so he says will happen. He has his own x-ray department, so I suppose he knows best. 

Ann is well enough that she cooks the odd meal now, standing in the kitchen long enough to do so. I offered, but she says she wants to do this from time to time and that is fine by me as her cooking always tastes better than mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> G'day Marc, Ann is making real good progress now as we work our way towards her first meeting with the surgeon on Nov. 17. X-rays at 8:00 a.m. and he will review them with us at 8:45 a.m., or so he says will happen. He has his own x-ray department, so I suppose he knows best.
> 
> Ann is well enough that she cooks the odd meal now, standing in the kitchen long enough to do so. I offered, but she says she wants to do this from time to time and that is fine by me as her cooking always tastes better than mine.


:clap::clap: Good to hear, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

“What good is the warmth of summer, without the cold of winter to give it sweetness?” — John Steinbeck


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I needed a coffee this morning and put one on for those who follow. Enjoy.

Today on SAP a gorgeous sunset shot, a late Halloween pumpkin cartoon, the smoothest song Artie Shaw ever recorded and 'World Health Organization, Bacon And Cancer'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, coffee is the order of the day. Was up at 330AM thinking I heard a smoke detector going off ............... it was one of the pups stuck in a corner and who has learned to bark. Check out my FB page for the video and the sound she makes.


----------



## pm-r

Good grief Marc, I sure hope your smoke detector is a LOT LOUDER than a small "barking" pup!!! Or even an adult grown dog for that matter.

That would be the equivalent of a smoke detector with weak or dead batteries = A potential lethal smoke detector!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief Marc, I sure hope your smoke detector is a LOT LOUDER than a small "barking" pup!!! Or even an adult grown dog for that matter.
> 
> That would be the equivalent of a smoke detector with weak or dead batteries = A potential lethal smoke detector!!!


I thought that it was sounding down in the basement and we are up on the third floor. Fresh batteries on the "spring ahead fall back" days each year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to see the crescent moon and Venus so close together in the morning sky. Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, slept a sold eight hours and got SAP online a half hour ago. Today features a very cool boat in our video, a groaner about the flu and some backyard chicken fun in our daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Was just reading SAP. Don't forget to get some birthday cake for Madame Curie .................. sans radioactive icing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in The Shang. Maybe tomorrow will be more active. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of slow, the Riders play the Als today which ought to be a slow event as both teams are in the bottom of their respective divisions.

On a brighter note I get to meet imactheknife today as he arrives to pick up some old computers I have.

SAP is up for the day as well. Ever wonder how one plays pool on a cruise ship in rough weather with it pitching to and fro on the sea? Wonder no more as our daily gif shows you how they overcome that obstacle. Also take our colour or b & w picture poll today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I chose black and white and that pool table stability device was brilliant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday brunch, but coffee is now brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Way too early for Christmas ads or shopping (at least wait until Remembrance Day is behind us), but this is a tear jerker.

The John Lewis Christmas ad is here - and it will make you weep - Aunty Acid Blog

Christmas advert 2015 - Man On The Moon


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Way too early for Christmas ads or shopping (at least wait until Remembrance Day is behind us), but this is a tear jerker.


Very creative -hits all the right notes. Nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Very creative -hits all the right notes. Nice!


True. A bit early, but a good ad. Any chance you will be in NS for Christmas?


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> True. A bit early, but a good ad. Any chance you will be in NS for Christmas?


In fact, yes. Tickets purchased. In between family visits and a conference-organizing meeting at the university, I'll be on the job hunt. Have to make the most of the 5 weeks we'll be up there. I doubt we'll be anywhere near Lunenburg, but one never knows....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> In fact, yes. Tickets purchased. In between family visits and a conference-organizing meeting at the university, I'll be on the job hunt. Have to make the most of the 5 weeks we'll be up there. I doubt we'll be anywhere near Lunenburg, but one never knows....


Good to hear. Drop in if you are in the neighborhood. Paix, mi amigo.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. Sunny but cool here today. I thought you might find this interesting, maybe you as well Don. I have grown fond of a free app in the apps store called the Wider Image . It is a series of themed photo/view points from Reuters journalists. I use them often in my language classes and thought you may like it.....as it is a free app, that makes it even better.


----------



## pm-r

Well, I must admit I enjoy SAP and the Sunday Whatzit?, and I'd say todays device is a closed form of Brass Surveyor's Cross Staff. 

Actually our house builder kept one hidden and protected in his truck and I believed sometimes used it for a quick check on the layout of the foundation for a house, but mainly as a neat conversation piece I think.

Now to get back to two weeks of batching while my wife visits her sister at her condo at the north end of Mazatlan.

Sure nice to at least have a decent Skype video conversation though!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> … … …
> 
> SAP is up for the day as well. Ever wonder how one plays pool on a cruise ship in rough weather with it pitching to and fro on the sea? Wonder no more as our daily gif shows you how they overcome that obstacle. Also take our colour or b & w picture poll today.



Good grief!!! What cheap cruise line was that to have such excessive wave motion and virtually no sign of any stabilizers being used.

Most passengers wouldn't last long keeping their stomach contents intact in such conditions, playing pool or not!!

Oh, I just see it says it was on the Royal Caribbean's Jewel of the Seas.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DNGjGH-IB8[/ame]

Something in the stabilizer department sure wasn't working properly or it truly was super rough!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Sunny but cool here today. I thought you might find this interesting, maybe you as well Don. I have grown fond of a free app in the apps store called the Wider Image . It is a series of themed photo/view points from Reuters journalists. I use them often in my language classes and thought you may like it.....as it is a free app, that makes it even better.


Thanks for the info, Rp.

How is Life treating you and your family these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah was chatting with a family that has one of our doxies in Sherwood Park, AB. They said that Stanley, the doxie, was outside playing in a dusting of snow. Did you folks miss this or were you included in the dusting? How does Ely react to snow?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Sunny but cool here today. I thought you might find this interesting, maybe you as well Don. I have grown fond of a free app in the apps store called the Wider Image . It is a series of themed photo/view points from Reuters journalists. I use them often in my language classes and thought you may like it.....as it is a free app, that makes it even better.


Rp, try as I might, I cannot find this program in the App store either on my MBP or my iPad or iPhone. A search of Wider Image returns no results. Can you provide a link to this as it looks interesting to me and perhaps has some SAP application.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Deborah was chatting with a family that has one of our doxies in Sherwood Park, AB. They said that Stanley, the doxie, was outside playing in a dusting of snow. Did you folks miss this or were you included in the dusting? How does Ely react to snow?


We got a dusting as well, but it melted as quickly as it fell. Ely was out in it and ran around catching snowflakes. She is very sky oriented as she sits and barks at birds whenever they are about. Ditto for squirrels n the trees. The other interesting thing is when she hears flocks of geese flying overhead, she goes about the back yard to get to a place where she can see them and sits and watches them until they disappear and right now there are many flocks each day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is one for another day and features some fancy footwork by James Brown way back when. Also a lesson in how not to zip line and a look at driverless cars called, 'Hands Free, But Holding The Barf Bag'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We got a dusting as well, but it melted as quickly as it fell. Ely was out in it and ran around catching snowflakes. She is very sky oriented as she sits and barks at birds whenever they are about. Ditto for squirrels n the trees. The other interesting thing is when she hears flocks of geese flying overhead, she goes about the back yard to get to a place where she can see them and sits and watches them until they disappear and right now there are many flocks each day.


Interesting. Patty, our youngest adult doxie, does the same things. Blue Jays drive her nuts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Strong coffee shall be the order of the day here in The Café Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Rp, try as I might, I cannot find this program in the App store either on my MBP or my iPad or iPhone. A search of Wider Image returns no results. Can you provide a link to this as it looks interesting to me and perhaps has some SAP application.


I found it in the iTunes App store easily, Don:

*The Wider Image*


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> I found it in the iTunes App store easily, Don:
> 
> *The Wider Image*


Thanks Mark, but when the Apps store is mentioned I automatically try the App store in El Capitan and on my iPhone 6S. Would never of thought of using iTunes only to get an app. Here are the search results for the first place most of us would look. It makes me wonder why Apple chose to hide it in iTunes only?


----------



## SINC

And now that I have it downloaded, I find that it is an iPad only app, useless to me as iOS 9 does not play with RapidWeaver on my MBP. Oh well, it sounded like it might be something I could use, but apparently not without image capture and emailing between devices which is far to much peeing around to bother with. Even if it was available for iPhone, I might have considered it, but damned if I will carry my iPad around with me for one app.


----------



## Rps

The Wider Image | Photojournalism Reimagined | Reuters Don, try this. I keep forgetting that iPads don't share their toys well.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT63ysf0cgg

Some interesting clips of Lunenburg County, which is north and south of us here in The Town of Lunenburg, which is the heart of Lunenburg County.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, awoke from a weird dream just after midnight, so thought I may as well get my butt outta bed and get SAP online. Our video today takes a look at a classic car collection in Lenny's garage and no it is not Jay Leno. Also a simple explanation of a deer's jumping ability in a way you have never thought about it before and an 'Indoor Farm Produces 10,000 Heads of Lettuce A Day'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. While I have seen deer jump over my fence, I can't say that my house can jump higher than a deer ............. or a fence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

"There was a farmer who grew excellent quality corn. Every year he won the award for the best grown corn. One year a newspaper reporter interviewed him and learned something interesting about how he grew it. The reporter discovered that the farmer shared his seed corn with his neighbors. “How can you afford to share your best seed corn with your neighbors when they are entering corn in competition with yours each year?” the reporter asked.

“Why sir,” said the farmer, “Didn’t you know? The wind picks up pollen from the ripening corn and swirls it from field to field. If my neighbors grow inferior corn, cross-pollination will steadily degrade the quality of my corn. If I am to grow good corn, I must help my neighbors grow good corn.”

So is with our lives... Those who want to live meaningfully and well must help enrich the lives of others, for the value of a life is measured by the lives it touches. And those who choose to be happy must help others find happiness, for the welfare of each is bound up with the welfare of all...."


----------



## Dr.G.

3 1/2 week old doxie pups forming a feeding pinwheel.


----------



## Rps

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=465111263676363&set=p.465111263676363&type=3

Marc for your enjoyment!


----------



## Dr.G.

A sweet story.

A Farmer Tells This Boy Not To Buy The Crippled Puppy. He Didn't Expect This Response… - Hearts Of Pets


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=465111263676363&set=p.465111263676363&type=3
> 
> Marc for your enjoyment!


Saw this the other day, Rp. Very true.

How is your teaching going these days?


----------



## pm-r

WOW!! Not very often or do I ever recall getting a warning relating to St Albert on my Facebook page!! But there it was today:

*St. Albert, Alberta: RCMP Issue Warning for Cougar After Possible Sighting Near City*
_St. Albert RCMP are asking city residents to bring their pets indoors and exercise caution while outdoors. Alberta Fish and Wildlife officials are searching for the cougar._

Maybe always viewing Don's SAP has some effect or leaves some sort of trail of cookies for accessing some St Albert access stuff…??? 

Extra FB links: 
Cougar seen roaming around St. Albert | 630 CHED - Edmonton Breaking News, Traffic, Weather and Sports Radio Station
St. Albert Residents On Alert After Cougar Spotted Near High School


----------



## SINC

Yeah, that happened last night about 9:00 and it has not been seen since. There is now some doubt it even was a cougar. Only one person claimed to have seen a 'cougar'. Nevertheless, the RCMP took it seriously, but no further evidence in spite of involving Alberta Fish and Game officers. No trace of a cougar they could find.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, things are going well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, that happened last night about 9:00 and it has not been seen since. There is now some doubt it even was a cougar. Only one person claimed to have seen a 'cougar'. Nevertheless, the RCMP took it seriously, but no further evidence in spite of involving Alberta Fish and Game officers. No trace of a cougar they could find.


Send in the doxies. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are going well.


Good to hear, Rp. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for our Remembrance Day breakfast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all as we celebrate Remembrance Day on SAP with a look at the 'No Stone Left Alone' services in Edmonton yesterday. Also the way women think, a cat who misses its water and 'Smart phone meet smart bulb' in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was a fitting tribute with the "No Stone Left Alone" ceremony.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready when you are up today on Remembrance Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just back from Remembrance Day ceremonies at the Lunenburg War Memorial.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Today is the second appointment with my new doctor who is from Libya and just opened his practice here in May. He is a wee bit difficult to understand and I find I have to pay close attention to understand what he is telling me, but I am sure that will improve as we get to know each other. My last doc who retired was from Vietnam and it took a while to adjust to him as well, but after 27 years we parted friends when he retired. 

SAP today features a look at a unique memorial in Arizona that I had never heard of before a reader who winters there tipped me off is featured today. Dogs on wheels is our gif and will be of interest to Marc for sure and finally some rock 'n roll for you with a twist. Yep, rock 'n roll by AC DC on the bagpipes from way back in 1976. Whoda thunk it?


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Today is the second appointment with my new doctor who is from Libya and just opened his practice here in May. He is a wee bit difficult to understand and I find I have to pay close attention to understand what he is telling me, but I am sure that will improve as we get to know each other. My last doc who retired was from Vietnam and it took a while to adjust to him as well, but after 27 years we parted friends when he retired.


If it weren't for immigrants, I wonder if anyone in Canada would see a doctor. My mom's is from El Salvador, and my dad's is from Cuba. Where are all the Canada-born doctors? Have they all moved to urban centres to make the big bucks, and only immigrant physicians are willing to work in the small towns?


----------



## Rps

Exactly so, that and moving to the U.S. We have quite a medical brain drain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Exactly so, that and moving to the U.S. We have quite a medical brain drain.


My doctor is born and raised in Luenburg, NS, and went to Dal med school. He is also only about 7 blocks from my house, so I am able to walk to his clinic. We were VERY lucky, since we had no doctor for the first 6 months we were in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> If it weren't for immigrants, I wonder if anyone in Canada would see a doctor. My mom's is from El Salvador, and my dad's is from Cuba. Where are all the Canada-born doctors? Have they all moved to urban centres to make the big bucks, and only immigrant physicians are willing to work in the small towns?


Not all of them Mark, but certainly a lot. For example the doc who originally did my eye surgery was Royce Johnson, a 65 year old Canadian born doc who retired right after my surgery. He was replaced by his protege, Audrey Chan, also a Canadian born lady about 35 of Chinese parents. 

My former doc was Freddy Pon, a Vietnamese boat people product who trained in Canada and was about my age. 

My lung specialist is Warren Ramesh, a Canadian born to East Indian parents and trained here. 

My cardiologist is Michael Kadar, also Canadian born and trained, born to immigrant parents. 

My new Libyan doc is Hamza Alqasar, an immigrant trained in Libya who worked in an Edmonton hospital to gain accreditation, then worked for an Edmonton doctor's clinic for five years before opening his own clinic with two other docs here.

Quite a mixture I would say.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not all of them Mark, but certainly a lot. For example the doc who originally did my eye surgery was Royce Johnson, a 65 year old Canadian born doc who retired right after my surgery. He was replaced by his protege, Audrey Chan, also a Canadian born lady about 35 of Chinese parents.
> 
> My former doc was Freddy Pon, a Vietnamese boat people product who trained in Canada and was about my age.
> 
> My lung specialist is Warren Ramesh, a Canadian born to East Indian parents and trained here.
> 
> My cardiologist is Michael Kadar, also Canadian born and trained, born to immigrant parents.
> 
> My new Libyan doc is Hamza Alqasar, an immigrant trained in Libya who worked in an Edmonton hospital to gain accreditation, then worked for an Edmonton doctor's clinic for five years before opening his own clinic with two other docs here.
> 
> Quite a mixture I would say.


A very eclectic group, Don. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Yep, I like to get to know my doc and his/her origins. Not that I submit them to a detailed questionaire or anything, but I chat with them during examinations and they often quite readily offer tidbits about themselves once they feel comfortable with you and begin to ask about my personal life. It sure helps to cement a good relationship and build trust in one another.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I like to get to know my doc and his/her origins. Not that I submit them to a detailed questionaire or anything, but I chat with them during examinations and they often quite readily offer tidbits about themselves once they feel comfortable with you and begin to ask about my personal life. It sure helps to cement a good relationship and build trust in one another.


Good point, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Friday the 13th TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, fell asleep early after a busy day and now wide awake, so SAP is ready to go for today. I pulled out an iPhone pano shot of a June sunrise I had in my files to lead the page, a reader sent along a unique Irish meal and a lady survives a very close call in our daily gif. You also might enjoy, 'Train Stations With Unforgettable Architecture', I know I did.


----------



## SINC

Some days when researching stories for SAP, I run across a story that just has to be posted here. At least I think it belongs here.

Dachshund saves two boys by frightening off a black bear


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Some days when researching stories for SAP, I run across a story that just has to be posted here. At least I think it belongs here.
> 
> Dachshund saves two boys by frightening off a black bear


Yes, the news of the Russian dachshund has gone around the world as to the courage of the doxie as a breed. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some Friday the 13th TGIF coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

11 years ago today, Lunenburg, NS got 30cm of snow. Halifax received 38cm of snow as well. Today it was sunny and 16C here in Lunenburg. The doxies just rolled around on their backs in the afternoon sun.


----------



## CubaMark

Much as I'd like some mild weather for our visit, I'm hoping for *some* snow. Have to get my boy acclimated


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Much as I'd like some mild weather for our visit, I'm hoping for *some* snow. Have to get my boy acclimated


tptptptpXX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, had a great sleep last night, to bed at 9:00 and awoke at 6:30. Long time since I did that, but likely due to the two hours and two beers listening to the oldies in my office before retiring. Thus SAP was a wee bit later than normal, but that too does not bother me. The gif today is scary. Watch the little girl shown in the reflection of the glass, who while at a zoo, beats her chest at a couple of gorillas and one accepts the challenge.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine Fall day split between mowing the lawn, raking up some leaves and mulching them with my lawn mower, and then picking up my new snowblower. I don't think that I shall need a two stage blower, since even last winter's record breaking snowfall did not match our average in St. John's. Still, I like to stick with Toro products, so I went from a large two stage blower to a single stage blower. Luckily, I got it at last year's price of $809 since I ordered it in Feb. and it just arrived. Also, I got it from a local dealer and not Home Depot. The local dealer will service it each year for a small fee. 

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....stage-gas-snow-blower.1000811641.html?redir=s


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3olh9whP98

Well, at least this solves the controversy over the color of their cups. Of course, since we don't use paper cups at The Café Chez Marc, this is a non issue for us.

Merry pre-Christmas to one and all, and a happy pre-Hanukkah as well.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3olh9whP98
> 
> Well, at least this solves the controversy over the color of their cups. Of course, since we don't use paper cups at The Café Chez Marc, this is a non issue for us.
> 
> Merry pre-Christmas to one and all, and a happy pre-Hanukkah as well.



Hmmm…??? Isn't this referred to as _double posting_ which I understood was considered poor list etiquette when posting the same thing in separate forums???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? Isn't this referred to as _double posting_ which I understood was considered poor list etiquette when posting the same thing in separate forums???


Same site, but no mention of the doxies in the other thread. I have been flamed once too often for mentioning my dogs. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Was just in playing with the pups. They are 4 weeks old today. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I always enjoy seeing the doxies and feel like they are part of the Shang family as I have followed the family over these many years. Must be time I updated the pups progress on SAP too.

Don't miss 'Who's On First' today on SAP, but it is not what you think, rather it is The Sequel and that is all I have to say about it.  

And the Sunday Whatzit to see if we can stump Patrick as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall be taking some updated pics of the doxies soon. At four weeks of age they are starting to look cuter than new born pups.

Loved the Fallon, Crystal, and Seinfeld sequel to that old routine of A and C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is freshly brewed.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I shall be taking some updated pics of the doxies soon. At four weeks of age they are starting to look cuter than new born pups.
> 
> Loved the Fallon, Crystal, and Seinfeld sequel to that old routine of A and C.


Morning Marc, glad to know you will be getting new pics, as you know our 'puppies you gotta love 'em' bit is very popular on SAP.

I just knew you would appreciate the Who's On First bit as well.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I always enjoy seeing the doxies and feel like they are part of the Shang family as I have followed the family over these many years. Must be time I updated the pups progress on SAP too.
> 
> Don't miss 'Who's On First' today on SAP, but it is not what you think, rather it is The Sequel and that is all I have to say about it.
> 
> And the Sunday Whatzit to see if we can stump Patrick as well.



I just got to my SAP today and I must say that that Bixman guy is getting a bit challenging, but I'll challenge back and suggest that today's Whatzit? is a pair of chrome or silver plated metal *carving knife and fork rests*.

And yes, my parents used to use similar ones on special dinners, but maybe because they were both from quite upper class English parents and upbringing. And of course the perfectly ironed linen tablecloth that had to be kept as clean as possible. 

Now back to my SAP…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad to know you will be getting new pics, as you know our 'puppies you gotta love 'em' bit is very popular on SAP.
> 
> I just knew you would appreciate the Who's On First bit as well.


Feel free to take any and all pics from my Facebook page for SAP, Don.


----------



## johnp

The CFL's Western Semi-Final is on ......... go Lions!!!! (on a side note: sunny and windy there, and here too!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> The CFL's Western Semi-Final is on ......... go Lions!!!! (on a side note: sunny and windy there, and here too!!)


Since Deborah is from Calgary, we are rooting for Calgary here, John. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

It was exciting to watch Justin Medlock's 46-yard field goal on the final play of the game since it earned the Hamilton Ticats an exciting 25-22 win over the Toronto Argonauts in the East Division semifinal. For the record, I was rooting to TO.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Since Deborah is from Calgary, we are rooting for Calgary here, John. :clap:


... have to admit there's some "mixed rooting" here Marc ... daughter just got back today from a stay last week with her daughter & family in Calgary ... but she's back home, we're here, and it's go BC .... and suspect (expect) Calgary will likely wipe them.


----------



## SINC

I was rooting for Hamilton. After all Coach Kent is a former Rider QB. Did I mention we share a birth date about 20 years apart?


----------



## johnp

So far, this Western game has got to be the worst football game I've watched in some tme --- seems almost every play has to be reviewed!! Miss the days when I sat in the stands, watched the game, and there was no such thing as video reviews, ad breaks, and such!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> So far, this Western game has got to be the worst football game I've watched in some tme --- seems almost every play has to be reviewed!! Miss the days when I sat in the stands, watched the game, and there was no such thing as video reviews, ad breaks, and such!!!!


Yes, I agree. Still, Calgary is ahead at halftime, so all is well here in my house.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wZOyjHDIZ0

A blast from the past of my youth.


----------



## SINC

Ah, man, does that bring back memories, thanks for posting that Marc!


----------



## CubaMark

Don, I'm totally digging the Chrysler GS-1 Ghia Coupé from SAP today. I had no idea Chrysler had done that. After the VW Beetle, the VW Karmann Ghia is one of my favourites....


----------



## SINC

Well, Mark, I have always been a car nut and I hunt far and wide for unusual vehicles. It was produced as part of a very limited number and that particular one in the photo was owned by middle eastern royalty for a time before it was returned to North America. There are surprisingly quite a few of them still around.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, man, does that bring back memories, thanks for posting that Marc!


:clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Big win for Calgary. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

210 cows in Picture Butte break free of farm - Calgary - CBC News

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v_IYA99iL0


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got SAP online with a note on 'selling my stuff when I die, and automaton table that is very complex and how to peel an orange in a hurry,


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Such language in SAP!!!!!!!!!!!! Still, it makes sense re remarriage. Interesting way to peel an orange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready when you are up and about today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Big win for Calgary. :clap:


Morning all, sunny and 17 here. Didn't see the Calgary game. Since I am a Rider fan this comment is without bias.....the roughing the passer call on the Argos was brutal....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, sunny and 17 here. Didn't see the Calgary game. Since I am a Rider fan this comment is without bias.....the roughing the passer call on the Argos was brutal....


Afternoon, Rp. I support Calgary, where Deborah grew up, Sask., where Deborah's parents were born, and Montreal, where my mother was born.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cute spoonerism.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Big win for Calgary. :clap:


Hardly .... the Lions sucked, and should never have been there!! Edmonton will clean Calgary in the final!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Hardly .... the Lions sucked, and should never have been there!! Edmonton will clean Calgary in the final!!


We shall see, John. Deborah is undecided, having grown up in both Calgary and Edmonton. She went to the U of A in Edmonton, so that makes things more complicated.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Hardly .... the Lions sucked, and should never have been there!! Edmonton will clean Calgary in the final!!


I would not be so sure about that. The Esks record against Calgary is poor over the past five years and while Edmonton has improved, Calgary has depth, experience and much better coaching in place for eight years now. When a team has to reach deep, The Esks well is shallow. We shall see come Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I would not be so sure about that. The Esks record against Calgary is poor over the past five years and while Edmonton has improved, Calgary has depth, experience and much better coaching in place for eight years now. When a team has to reach deep, The Esks well is shallow. We shall see come Sunday.


A very disappointing season for SK, Don.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A very disappointing season for SK, Don.


Indeed Marc, but I have been there, done that many times as a Rider fan, so it is not new to me or any true Rider fan.

There will be other years. Now on to the Grey Cup and enjoy whoever plays. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed Marc, but I have been there, done that many times as a Rider fan, so it is not new to me or any true Rider fan.
> 
> There will be other years. Now on to the Grey Cup and enjoy whoever plays. :clap:


True. Still, it should be a good GC game, regardless of who might be playing each other.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, up early to get some work done as we have to be in the east end of Edmonton at 8:00 this morning for x-rays and Ann's first examination by the surgeon who did her knee replacement. This will determine what changes if any he will allow in her physio program in terms of progress on the joint. Our health insurance only allows seven free visits to physio and we have used four to date. Once over the limit, we have to pay out of pocket at $75 a visit.

Today on SAP, geese playing soccer, a hockey workout machine and the BBQs held at Stonehenge way back then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good luck at physio and Ann's checkup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready. Not sure if I shared this before, but it does make one chuckle.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/995700063851822/?pnref=story


----------



## johnp

Cute video Marc.

But our thoughts have turned towards viewing bald eagles this weekend. It's the "20'th Annual Fraser Valley Bald Eagle Festival - November 21-22, 2015", and we're heading to the area for a look-see. 

The Poster:
http://fraservalleybaldeaglefestival.ca/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/2015-FVBEF-POSTER.pdf

The Program:
http://fraservalleybaldeaglefestival.ca/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/2015-PROGRAM-WEB.pdf

Hoping the weather cooperates a little, and provides some good viewing. The whole area is impressive, and when the eagles are there, even more so!! Plan to go Sunday, and do a stay-over in Harrison Hot Springs ... which will enable a second viewing in the area on the way back home Monday. Yea!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Cute video Marc.
> 
> But our thoughts have turned towards viewing bald eagles this weekend. It's the "20'th Annual Fraser Valley Bald Eagle Festival - November 21-22, 2015", and we're heading to the area for a look-see.
> 
> The Poster:
> http://fraservalleybaldeaglefestival.ca/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/2015-FVBEF-POSTER.pdf
> 
> The Program:
> http://fraservalleybaldeaglefestival.ca/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/2015-PROGRAM-WEB.pdf
> 
> Hoping the weather cooperates a little, and provides some good viewing. The whole area is impressive, and when the eagles are there, even more so!! Plan to go Sunday, and do a stay-over in Harrison Hot Springs ... which will enable a second viewing in the area on the way back home Monday. Yea!!


Bon voyage, John, and good viewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some early morning OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, forgot to ask, how did Ann's physio checkup go today?


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> …
> … … …
> But our thoughts have turned towards viewing bald eagles this weekend. It's the "20'th Annual Fraser Valley Bald Eagle Festival - November 21-22, 2015", and we're heading to the area for a look-see.
> … …



Hmmm…??? You'll have to be careful John how you broadcast and tell about your upcoming trip that sounds like it's going to be _*strictly for the birds*_!!! 

BTW: Say Hi to David Hancock if you come across him, I used to help him capture ducks and various waterfowl birds in Beacon Hill Park with 12GA shotgun shells and nets when we were both attending UVIC.

The last time I saw him he was living in a beach cottage at Island View Beach with his then wife Lynne and her "pet" seal and cougar and all their other animals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

On this day in 1865 (150 years ago this year), Mark Twain's "Jim Smiley and His Jumping Frog" was first published in the New York Saturday Press. It was then re-published in The Californian in December 1865 with a new title: "The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County."


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?

You May Not Have Heard Of Turkmenistan, But It’s Home To This: The Door To Hell.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> .............. Say Hi to David Hancock if you come across him, I used to help him capture ducks and various waterfowl birds in Beacon Hill Park with 12GA shotgun shells and nets when we were both attending UVIC. The last time I saw him he was living in a beach cottage at Island View Beach with his then wife Lynne and her "pet" seal and cougar and all their other animals.


Will do Patrick. I knew him at UBC, during grad school days back in the 60's. Haven't seen him since - so a good while ago. Looked him up on the internet to get an idea of what he looks like now. 
We don't plan to attend many of the events. Just travel through, and catch sights when and where we can. Will do the same on the way back from Harrison ... and it should be much easier to do so, with the festival over, and it being a work day, etc.
So far the weather forecast is looking pretty good (clear and cold) .. time will tell.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, forgot to ask, how did Ann's physio checkup go today?


Marc, it went well. Her knee has healed properly and the surgeon gave her the all clear to ditch the walker and even the cane when she feels she does not need it. The physio gal though she should keep the walker handy for rough terrain or icy conditions to avoid a fall. She is now on to much more aggressive physio exercises to gain strength in the new joint.

The surgeon does not want to see her again for a full year, but a physio checkup is required in another three months.

Last thing she asked the Dr. was, 'can I drive now?' He responded with, 'I dunno, could you drive before?', and laughed. He then told her to go ahead whenever she thought she was ready to take the wheel.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, it went well. Her knee has healed properly and the surgeon gave her the all clear to ditch the walker and even the cane when she feels she does not need it. The physio gal though she should keep the walker handy for rough terrain or icy conditions to avoid a fall. She is now on to much more aggressive physio exercises to gain strength in the new joint.
> 
> The surgeon does not want to see her again for a full year, but a physio checkup is required in another three months.
> 
> Last thing she asked the Dr. was, 'can I drive now?' He responded with, 'I dunno, could you drive before?', and laughed. He then told her to go ahead whenever she thought she was ready to take the wheel.


Very good to hear, Don. Give Ann my best wishes. :clap::clap:

Re the driving joke, that is an old Jewish Vaudeville joke. I even pulled it on my eye surgeon when he did my detached retina surgery. I asked him "Will I be able to play the piano after the eye surgery?" He said, "Of course." I then said, "Great!!! I was not able to play the piano before the surgery, so it is good to hear that I will be able to play the piano now." :lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

That's great news for Ann, Don. I know from (frequent) experience how frustrating it is to lose one's mobility. 

Did the doctor have any recommendations for physical activity? My father-in-law has two very deteriorated knees, and has resisted surgery since he "knows people" who have done so, had a period of several months of renewed mobility, but rapidly declined to the point of having to use walking aids or even wheelchairs. I wonder if this is because of the surgical technique / skill set of the surgeons here (Mexico), or if the patients did not maintain a sufficiently vigorous activity regime to keep the joint fluid?


----------



## Rps

Great to hear things went well Don. A bragging moment if I may, my daughter just called us and told us she has been accepted into Harvard. Tovah and I think this is great news and are extremely proud of her, as we are of all our children.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great to hear things went well Don. A bragging moment if I may, my daughter just called us and told us she has been accepted into Harvard. Tovah and I think this is great news and are extremely proud of her, as we are of all our children.


Great news, Rp. Harvard ............... wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully, scholarships are available, since tuition, fees, room and board are over $55,000 USD.


----------



## Rps

Marc, the best news is that I don't have to pay for it! But as she is a foreign student I am sure it would almost be twice that......wow! Imagine a tuition more than I make teaching......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, the best news is that I don't have to pay for it! But as she is a foreign student I am sure it would almost be twice that......wow! Imagine a tuition more than I make teaching......


Lucky you. As well, you are paid in Canadian dollars rather than US dollars.

https://college.harvard.edu/financial-aid/how-aid-works/cost-attendance


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, the best news is that I don't have to pay for it! But as she is a foreign student I am sure it would almost be twice that......wow! Imagine a tuition more than I make teaching......


On another note, how is your teaching going these days?

I was just hired on as a sessional to teach a course this winter at MUN. I have been teaching this course online since 2000, and have been the only person to teach this course. After 38 1/2 years, it was strange to apply to teach this course. Such is the life of a sessional.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

I'm at that stage where I am wondering if I should take a break, retire fully, or teach another course. I am mixed at the moment....but I will sort it out soon I am sure. I would like to finish my book though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm at that stage where I am wondering if I should take a break, retire fully, or teach another course. I am mixed at the moment....but I will sort it out soon I am sure. I would like to finish my book though.


Sounds like a real quandary, Rp. I shall teach online for MUN for as long as they still want me to teach. They are not sure if they can replace me, in that my training ranges from early childhood to adult literacy. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A cold day indeed here at -11° with a wind chill of -14°, but winds are to pick up around dawn creating wind chills in the -20s here today.

SAP is up with a look at a stain glass roof in Tacoma, Lexicons for word lovers and what you should or should not order in a plane.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. A cold day indeed here at -11° with a wind chill of -14°, but winds are to pick up around dawn creating wind chills in the -20s here today.
> 
> SAP is up with a look at a stain glass roof in Tacoma, Lexicons for word lovers and what you should or should not order in a plane.




Yikes, too cold for me for the month of November. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess hot coffee is the order of the day for most here in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

A classic doxie mess.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and getting cooler here. We should hover around 60F his week but the temps will be dropping. 
Don I liked the stain glass photos, beautiful stuff. 

You know there was once a time I worked at Speedy Muffler King, but I had to leave, I found the work exhausting!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, glad you enjoyed that stained glass Rp and a pretty good lexicon too. More of those in the days ahead for word lovers on SAP.

Today on SAP, a local sunset, a video tribute to Queen Elizabeth II, a chuckle about a barking dog and some of the best pictures you will ever see of 'The Grand Canyon Of Arizona'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I woke up to the sound of barking dogs .................. wonder who they might be???????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready along with some pastry treats. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming soon to a theater near you .......................


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I woke up to the sound of barking dogs .................. wonder who they might be???????


Morning Marc, they could not have been the single dog on SAP, but you could try the same trick.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I will be featuring some of the pups on Sunday on SAP with four pics I grabbed from FB. Two are group shots and two are individual pics. One was ID'd as Molly, but the second was not named, which you posted yesterday. Can you tell me this little one's name?


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Coming soon to a theater near you .......................


Where is the Grand "Woof" Barkin?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A classic doxie mess.



Sort of like the mountain and the mountaineer isn't it???


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> …
> You know there was once a time I worked at Speedy Muffler King, but I had to leave, I found the work exhausting!



That's odd, I would have thought you'd have found it resonating…


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Where is the Grand "Woof" Barkin?


:lmao::clap: Good one, Peter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I will be featuring some of the pups on Sunday on SAP with four pics I grabbed from FB. Two are group shots and two are individual pics. One was ID'd as Molly, but the second was not named, which you posted yesterday. Can you tell me this little one's name?


This little boy is Sid, named after Sidney Crosby. We think that he is going to a family in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sort of like the mountain and the mountaineer isn't it???


:lmao::clap: Good one, Patrick.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This little boy is Sid, named after Sidney Crosby. We think that he is going to a family in St.John's.


Merci, cute name.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dexter is going to BC in January. They picked out his name.


----------



## pm-r

Nice and interesting, that's also my wife's mother's maiden family name.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice and interesting, that's also my wife's mother's maiden family name.


One of the male pups has been named by his new owner Shamrock ............ or Sham for short.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

I gather this is quite the honor and Canadian eh???

_*Gimli's Crown Royal produces World Whisky of the Year*_
Gimli's Crown Royal produces World Whisky of the Year - Manitoba - CBC News

_Its Northern Harvest Rye has been named the 2016 World Whisky of the Year, marking the first time a Canadian whisky has received the honour._


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a must read for many here called Fender Skirts and Supper, a dog who has a wee bit of trouble with a ball and a picture taken with a Surveillance Camera that is hard to believe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That picture of the crowd at the Boston marathon was amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some freshly brewed coffee and homemade bagels, fresh out of the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## CubaMark

'morning fellows. I"m late getting going - have to head out to the corner store and find some ripe bananas. The Mrs. birthday is upon us, and she needs something upon which to put the candles that will have a brief, flickering life.

Will have to take my coffee to go, Marc, thanks.

Hope all of you have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> 'morning fellows. I"m late getting going - have to head out to the corner store and find some ripe bananas. The Mrs. birthday is upon us, and she needs something upon which to put the candles that will have a brief, flickering life.
> 
> Will have to take my coffee to go, Marc, thanks.
> 
> Hope all of you have a fabulous weekend!


Afternoon, Mark. Banana cake? Banana bread?


----------



## johnp

Just back from a Saturday morning dim sum -- good food and fun, as usual.

Bright and fresh here - looking for much the same in the way of weather Sunday morning, for our trip East, up the Fraser Valley. The three of us are rather excited - it should be quite a fun and interesting trip - and hope to see lots of eagles!!

It'll be chilly for us - with forecasted highs much like today (in/around 5C or so), and lows dropping a few degrees below freezing (especially in the Harrison area). The latter should make for some rather cool'ish dips in the hot spring pools during our stay at the hotel. We've been there/done that before though, so it won't be a new experience for us. 

Have some fun dining plans for the day - a fast food, early-am breakfast on the way to 'eagle country', lunch after, and then dinner in Harrison later. And a bit of the same on the way back home Monday.

Hope the weekend's treating everyone well.


----------



## SINC

Boy John, that sure sounds like a trip any of us would enjoy. Have fun, maybe take pics if you can for SAP of the eagles (just a thought) and most of all enjoy your time with your daughter and Jean.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Mark. Banana cake? Banana bread?


Chocolate-chip banana bread in cake form. We do two versions - 12" round cakes and a monster 18-inch "rosca", using a tube pan (a variation on the bundt cake pan)










I prefer the larger, as it cooks evenly and there's no centre to undercook. Also much easier to cut into slices


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Chocolate-chip banana bread in cake form. We do two versions - 12" round cakes and a monster 18-inch "rosca", using a tube pan (a variation on the bundt cake pan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the larger, as it cooks evenly and there's no centre to undercook. Also much easier to cut into slices


Save a slice for me, Mark. Gracias, mi amigo.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Boy John, that sure sounds like a trip any of us would enjoy. Have fun, maybe take pics if you can for SAP of the eagles (just a thought) and most of all enjoy your time with your daughter and Jean.


Thanks Don ... will try to capture a few sights, but with the only camera I have being the one via the iPad2 ... we'll see!! 
But regardless, it's a 'nature and natural' break for us, and will be much-appreciated.


----------



## johnp

CubaMark said:


> ...... Chocolate-chip banana bread in cake form. .....


Yum!!!


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Chocolate-chip banana bread in cake form. We do two versions - 12" round cakes and a monster 18-inch "rosca", using a tube pan (a variation on the bundt cake pan)
> 
> I prefer the larger, as it cooks evenly and there's no centre to undercook. Also much easier to cut into slices


Yummers, I love any kind of banana bread and the wife makes it all the time. Never had it with chocolate chips though, hmmmm. May have to talk with Ann about that.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Yummers, I love any kind of banana bread and the wife makes it all the time. Never had it with chocolate chips though, hmmmm. May have to talk with Ann about that.


We often do a variation that substitutes cranberries for the chocolate chips. In a lot of ways, though I am a confessed chocoholic, the cranberry version is yummier given the contrasting tastes. The chocolate chips are somewhat overpowering. Crushed pecans added to either version also work very well  It's a recipe that's impossible to screw up, really....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> We often do a variation that substitutes cranberries for the chocolate chips. In a lot of ways, though I am a confessed chocoholic, the cranberry version is yummier given the contrasting tastes. The chocolate chips are somewhat overpowering. Crushed pecans added to either version also work very well  It's a recipe that's impossible to screw up, really....


Mark, I am not a chocolate chip fan, but the cranberries sound delish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Still a balmy 12C outside with lots of fog. See you all tomorrow for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I'm with Mark on the chocolate, but I will pass every time on the cranberries. Love em with turkey, but not those dried sour things they put in cookies and muffins.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm with Mark on the chocolate, but I will pass every time on the cranberries. Love em with turkey, but not those dried sour things they put in cookies and muffins.


Cranberry muffins ........................ :love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to the sound of strong winds and rain pounding on the windows and the south side of the house. 13C temps however, so I should be grateful that it is not snow. No way am I going to try and take the doxies out in this until it is a bit lighter outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for some Sunday coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the photo array of doxies in today's SAP was great. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad you liked my choices of pics, there were so many to choose from, but I wanted to capture the progress and sweet faces. I also got quite a giggle out of that BMW video. You must have been there just as I posted it as it loaded at about 4:12 am.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad you liked my choices of pics, there were so many to choose from, but I wanted to capture the progress and sweet faces. I also got quite a giggle out of that BMW video. You must have been there just as I posted it as it loaded at about 4:12 am.


Well, there are plenty more pics of doxies where those came from. So, keep checking my FB page and use all you want for SAP.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

G' day all. Thought I would blast in here for a while. Checking out this place I like to do when back in the Great White North eh


----------



## SINC

Hey Garret, long time no hear from, how're things?


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don. I know you've had a fair bit on your plate but did you ever find a replacement wheel for the Meteor?


----------



## SINC

No, Bob, I kind of just let that go until spring. Too darn busy to care about it so parked it for the winter.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

SINC said:


> Hey Garret, long time no hear from, how're things?


Very well thank you. I hope things are going well your way


----------



## MazterCBlazter

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> G' day all. Thought I would blast in here for a while. Checking out this place I like to do when back in the Great White North eh


Evening, Garret. Welcome back to The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just a heads up with what you might order tomorrow at The Café Chez Marc to go with your coffee.


----------



## pm-r

:clap: :lmao: 

Delightful Marc, but just too cute to eat…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap: :lmao:
> 
> Delightful Marc, but just too cute to eat…


True, Patrick .............. but too tasty not to eat.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True, Patrick .............. but too tasty not to eat.


I sent the photo to my daughter who's a mad crazy cookie decorator cook and just got her dream Wolf Range but not installed yet and she thinks they're just perfect and delightful.

But just wondering if they were made with the bagel dough your wife was creating as well???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sent the photo to my daughter who's a mad crazy cookie decorator cook and just got her dream Wolf Range but not installed yet and she thinks they're just perfect and delightful.
> 
> But just wondering if they were made with the bagel dough your wife was creating as well???


No, croissant-like dough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the Edmonton Eskimos are going to the finals for next Sunday's 103rd Grey Cup in Winnipeg against the Ottawa Redblacks. For whom shall you be rooting?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well, Marc, that is an easy question, I shall be cheering for the west. Can I assume you will be cheering for the east?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Marc, that is an easy question, I shall be cheering for the west. Can I assume you will be cheering for the east?


No. Deborah lived part of her life in Edmonton, so we shall be going for the Esks.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got SAP up for the day with the Whatzit answer, a simply amazing talent in our video from a 12-year-old girl on a ukulele and Study Links Daily Coffee Habit To Longevity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out today's SAP once I finish my morning grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee while you read the "Study Links Daily Coffee Habit To Longevity"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. I could not have done what she did in these series of tests.

Season 2 finale recap: Katy Warren is Canada’s Smartest Person - Canada's Smartest Person


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. I could not have done what she did in these series of tests.
> 
> Season 2 finale recap: Katy Warren is Canada’s Smartest Person - Canada's Smartest Person



Boy Marc, you sure left yourself open to some questionable comments with that statement!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Boy Marc, you sure left yourself open to some questionable comments with that statement!!!


Well, I can't claim to be Canada's smartest person. I admit if honestly and openly.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Garret. Welcome back to The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


Very well and very busy. Hope all is going well with you.


----------



## pm-r

Oppps, and yes you can watch it until the bitter end… 

And how many links went through and about a foot each…???

https://www.facebook.com/beingmarinr/videos/1066253890076011/


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Very well and very busy. Hope all is going well with you.


Good to hear, Garret. We had our 7th litter of doxies pups five weeks ago. They are all doing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oppps, and yes you can watch it until the bitter end…
> 
> And how many links went through and about a foot each…???
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/beingmarinr/videos/1066253890076011/


Oops!! XX)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Garret. We had our 7th litter of doxies pups five weeks ago. They are all doing well.



I guess that sounds a lot better than saying you're "going to the dogs"… 

PS: I guess you know your doxie webpage is a wee bit out of date but hopefully your contact info still works…?

I know my aunt and uncle might have wanted to contact you if they were still alive as they had at least a brace of nice long wire-haired doxies at all times and for as long as I could remember.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess that sounds a lot better than saying you're "going to the dogs"…
> 
> PS: I guess you know your doxie webpage is a wee bit out of date but hopefully your contact info still works…?
> 
> I know my aunt and uncle might have wanted to contact you if they were still alive as they had at least a brace of nice long wire-haired doxies at all times and for as long as I could remember.


True, we have fully "gone to the dogs".

Yes, our kennel's web page is way, way out of date. Sorry.

Did your aunt and uncle have long haired or wire-haired doxies? Mini or standard? Ours are all standard wirehaired doxies, with coat colors of red, black & tan, and wild boar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, was tired and went to bed early and awoke about midnight so SAP is up for the day with a dog teaching a pup how to sit, more on that Ukrainian museum and a really interesting video about a crow creating his own fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute video clip. Doxies don't sit much so it is not an important lesson to be taught.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to start the furnace this morning. I forgot to set it higher overnight, and with morning temps at a cold 2C, we needed some heat in the house. The pups have a heated floor under them, so they were fine, but the rest of us were a bit chilly. I shall start the coffee brewing now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not much action here in The Shang today. Still, tomorrow is another day. See you all then and there. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I had a very busy day with physio for Ann and many errands to run. I had to get new eye drops recommended the optometrist and much to my surprise, the over the counter 10 ml bottle cost $50.18. And I thought printer ink was expensive.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had a very busy day with physio for Ann and many errands to run. I had to get new eye drops recommended the optometrist and much to my surprise, the over the counter 10 ml bottle cost $50.18. And I thought printer ink was expensive.


Those are expensive drops, Don. Who manufactures them?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Those are expensive drops, Don. Who manufactures them?


Here is the link to the drops and the manufacturer, Marc:

HYLO-DUAL Allergy Relief Eye Drops - CandorVision

I am experiencing what appears to be dirty lenses when I look out the window for example, but when I remove my glasses to clean them, there is nothing to clean. The 'dirt' appears to be in the tear film in my eyes, thus these drops were recommended. I have yet to try them, but will begin later today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Here is the link to the drops and the manufacturer, Marc:
> 
> HYLO-DUAL Allergy Relief Eye Drops - CandorVision
> 
> I am experiencing what appears to be dirty lenses when I look out the window for example, but when I remove my glasses to clean them, there is nothing to clean. The 'dirt' appears to be in the tear film in my eyes, thus these drops were recommended. I have yet to try them, but will begin later today.




Oh Ohhhhh!!! That sounds just a bit too familiar.  

But so far, changing to a new clean cleaning cloth and using an extra amount of glass cleaner spray seems to have fixed the problem.

But man, those are some expensive eye drops!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is the link to the drops and the manufacturer, Marc:
> 
> HYLO-DUAL Allergy Relief Eye Drops - CandorVision
> 
> I am experiencing what appears to be dirty lenses when I look out the window for example, but when I remove my glasses to clean them, there is nothing to clean. The 'dirt' appears to be in the tear film in my eyes, thus these drops were recommended. I have yet to try them, but will begin later today.


The seem like something you should be taking, but it seems a bit expensive for a Canadian made product.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - These Canadians woke up to -29C (hint: NOT the Arctic) - The Weather Network

That is quite the cold streak you folks in AB are experiencing Don. Stay warm.


----------



## johnp

A couple of eagle views from other recent trip up the Frasfer Valley. Viewing locations were a long distance away from where the birds were (could not get closer on the protected land than the viewing stands), but with our binoculars, we got some great views.
The camera on theiPad2 couldn't do the scenes justice, but at least they were wonderful in person, and the pictures help us relive some of the memories. 
Those decorations on the trees are really bald eagles (adults and juveniles). The road signage helped to locate where the vewing stations were located. In total, we saw well-over a hundred eagles, at the few locations we checked out.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The seem like something you should be taking, but it seems a bit expensive for a Canadian made product.


The doctor told me it was a German made product, Marc.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The doctor told me it was a German made product, Marc.



With the help of good old google and some extra searching… 

*Where is HYLO™ made?*
"_HYLO™ is made in Germany and marketed in Canada exclusively by CandorVision (a division of Candorpharm Inc.)_"
FAQ - CandorVision

I can't read the German equivalent sites…


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The doctor told me it was a German made product, Marc.


I guess that it is just distributed through a Quebec-based company.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I guess that it is just distributed through a Quebec-based company.


If you do the math, Marc, that works out to a single gallon of the drops being worth $227,100 to the company. Shameful rape of the consumer.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> If you do the math, Marc, that works out to a single gallon of the drops being worth $227,100 to the company. Shameful rape of the consumer.



As you mentioned, "_…10 ml bottle cost $50.18. And I thought printer ink was expensive._ "

Around the same crazy equivalent price range — _*if*_ one is to be held hostage by the printer manufacturer. I'm using Canadian generic inkjet cartridges at a tiny fraction of what has to be the overcharged price.

But I sure hope those deluxe eyedrops work for you and are worth the price.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you do the math, Marc, that works out to a single gallon of the drops being worth $227,100 to the company. Shameful rape of the consumer.


Wow!!! More expensive than a barrel of oil.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!! More expensive than a barrel of oil.


Yep, by some $227,060!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, by some $207,000!


XX):greedy::greedy::greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just awaiting SAP to upload nearly 500 files today as I try out RapidWeaver 6.3.6, an upgrade from 6.3.4 that I was using. I had to skip 6.3.5 as it created many issues for me, so hope this version works, but only time will tell as it will take about 15 minutes to upload.


----------



## SINC

Glad to report that all went well with the new version after about a 20 minute upload that today includes more lexicons for Rp, in case you have never seen one, a look at a 1950 Templeton Saturn and if you have ever wondered how porcupines have sex, the answer awaits in today's daily gif.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention today's edition of WEBBITS also has a story about an atlatl. Did anyone know what the hell that was before they read the story?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Re your question "have ever wondered how porcupines have sex", can't say that I have.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee and muffins?


----------



## SINC

I had to call the furnace repair today as the sensor in our furnace is gone, again. It was last replaced in 2010. It is the sensor that glows red hot to ignite the furnace which has been trying two or three times to run each time it tries to come on for about a week now. If I rub it gently with emery cloth, it works again for a day or two. As I recall last time, it cost about $300 including the service call to fix. Incredible given the sensor is about two inches long and now much more than a tube like device. We shall see how much this time around when he shows up some time this morning.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Re your question "have ever wondered how porcupines have sex", can't say that I have.


Well, then, in case you were wondering about this!


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> ... in case you have never seen one, a look at a 1950 Templeton Saturn...


That has got to be one of the ugliest cars I have ever seen....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had to call the furnace repair today as the sensor in our furnace is gone, again. It was last replaced in 2010. It is the sensor that glows red hot to ignite the furnace which has been trying two or three times to run each time it tries to come on for about a week now. If I rub it gently with emery cloth, it works again for a day or two. As I recall last time, it cost about $300 including the service call to fix. Incredible given the sensor is about two inches long and now much more than a tube like device. We shall see how much this time around when he shows up some time this morning.


Would a burner protection plan or warranty cover this cost?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, then, in case you were wondering about this!


:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Would a burner protection plan or warranty cover this cost?


Nope, the furnace was installed new in 1998, replacing the original one installed when the house was built in 1973. There is no warranty on the current model.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, the furnace was installed new in 1998, replacing the original one installed when the house was built in 1973. There is no warranty on the current model.


We get a yearly burner protection plan for about $150 which protects the burner and oil tank. So far, we are way ahead in that the major repairs and new tank were fully covered.


----------



## SINC

Wasn't too bad, new sensor was $62, service call $130, but he did a complete tune-up and inspection while here, so just $202 with tax. Our furnace is of course natural gas and he checked the lines to insure no leaks as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wasn't too bad, new sensor was $62, service call $130, but he did a complete tune-up and inspection while here, so just $202 with tax. Our furnace is of course natural gas and he checked the lines to insure no leaks as well.


Does your supplier offer a burner protection plan? Ours covers a once yearly inspection and clean-up, and covers all the major parts of the burner and oil tank.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, they do, but it comes at $29 a month and I consider that much too expensive, given I have had two service calls in the past five years that totalled about $500 instead of $29 times 60 months or $1,740.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, they do, but it comes at $29 a month and I consider that much too expensive, given I have had two service calls in the past five years that totalled about $500 instead of $29 times 60 months or $1,740.


Wow. That is expensive. We have paid out $450 over the three years we have had the house and have gotten over $1200 of items (basically, a new furnace and oil tank). They inspect it, so they have to cover it .............. and we came out on top. They also make house calls, since the main service man for our oil company lives around the corner from me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, off to an early start today on SAP with an interesting story called, Bizarre 'Angel Of The North UFO Seen Flying Near Sun', daddy's lament and breaking ice on a trampoline.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee and treats?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I have this insane yen for a cream puff this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I have this insane yen for a cream puff this morning.


I shall get our chef in The Café Chez Marc working on one right now.


----------



## SINC

I took Ann out for her first shopping trip in two months this morning and she did very well with her cane and a walk around Home Depot where we picked up three poinsettias for $3.99 each, a string of 100 Christmas mini-lights for my man cave in the garage for $8 and some special sidewalk salt for around the house this winter at $8 for a 20 kg bag. Then it was over to Shoppers Drugs to pick up an ice end for her cane and a few thank you cards to send folks who have been so kind during her recovery.

I was out and about on Tuesday and noticed gas was down to 80.4 per litre and neglected to gas up. When I went to do so yesterday, it had jumped to 92.9, so I thought I would wait a few days and see what would happen with prices. Today, gas was back down to 80.4, so I filled up for $26 for 33 l. Good thing too as I just got an email that Home Hardware in Morinville, 12 miles up the road from us to the north had in my set of icicle lights I had ordered online on Monday, a set of multi coloured ones I want to hang in the living room window (indoors), so it is off the the north I go this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap::clap::clap::clap:



SINC said:


> I took Ann out for her first shopping trip in two months this morning and she did very well with her cane and a walk around Home Depot where we picked up three poinsettias for $3.99 each, a string of 100 Christmas mini-lights for my man cave in the garage for $8 and some special sidewalk salt for around the house this winter at $8 for a 20 kg bag. Then it was over to Shoppers Drugs to pick up an ice end for her cane and a few thank you cards to send folks who have been so kind during her recovery.
> 
> I was out and about on Tuesday and noticed gas was down to 80.4 per litre and neglected to gas up. When I went to do so yesterday, it had jumped to 92.9, so I thought I would wait a few days and see what would happen with prices. Today, gas was back down to 80.4, so I filled up for $26 for 33 l. Good thing too as I just got an email that Home Hardware in Morinville, 12 km up the road from us to the north had in my set of icicle lights I had ordered online on Monday, a set of multi coloured ones I want to hang in the living room window (indoors), so it is off the the north I go this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, off to another early start with SAP with a ventriloquist act that is very different, a cat who loves an aquarium and a Pearly Gates Interview.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee and pancakes?


----------



## Dr.G.

My favorite movie. 

"You must remember this." On this date in New York in 1942, Warner Brothers released its World War II romance classic "Casablanca," directed by Michael Curtiz and starring Humphrey Bogart, Ingrid Bergman, Paul Henreid, Claude Rains and Conrad Veidt. The beloved film, which would open in Los Angeles and nationwide in 1943, won three Academy Awards-film, director and screenplay.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> My favorite movie.
> 
> "You must remember this." On this date in New York in 1942, Warner Brothers released its World War II romance classic "Casablanca," directed by Michael Curtiz and starring Humphrey Bogart, Ingrid Bergman, Paul Henreid, Claude Rains and Conrad Veidt. The beloved film, which would open in Los Angeles and nationwide in 1943, won three Academy Awards-film, director and screenplay.


Morning Marc, I am always torn between Bogart's performances in this film as well as in African Queen in which he played the crusty river boat captain. I still think I have to give the edge to African Queen over Casablanca as far as Bogey goes, although it may be due in part to Katherine Hepburn's role beside him.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee and pancakes?


Good morning, Marc! For some reason, I woke up with a strong desire for coffeecake. Sadly, I've not found a good version of it here in Zac. And I have a pot of orange pekoke tea brewing... one of those tastes of home that I've missed over the years here. I have a bag with a few teabags hidden away for times like this, doling them out sparingly...

One week to go until I get to re-stock the supplies


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I am always torn between Bogart's performances in this film as well as in African Queen in which he played the crusty river boat captain. I still think I have to give the edge to African Queen over Casablanca as far as Bogey goes, although it may be due in part to Katherine Hepburn's role beside him.


HB's role in the African Queen was better, in my opinion, but Casablanca is still my favorite movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Good morning, Marc! For some reason, I woke up with a strong desire for coffeecake. Sadly, I've not found a good version of it here in Zac. And I have a pot of orange pekoke tea brewing... one of those tastes of home that I've missed over the years here. I have a bag with a few teabags hidden away for times like this, doling them out sparingly...
> 
> One week to go until I get to re-stock the supplies


Ask and we shall make whatever you want, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning and welcome to Grey Cup day in Canada. Today on SAP a look at how they mount tractor tires in our daily gif, a JFL Gang video that even Marc may not have seen and it's 'Illegal To Make Private Copies Of Music In The UK, Again'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out the JFL clip once I feed the pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Coffee is brewing right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunday Brunch is now being served at The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## johnp

Anyone planning to watch the Grey Cup game today? Will likely catch some of it, maybe even the whole game if it's a good one.
Might Ottawa pull an upset like UBC did in the Vanier Cup game yesterday? (way to go UBC!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning and welcome to Grey Cup day in Canada. Today on SAP a look at how they mount tractor tires in our daily gif, a JFL Gang video that even Marc may not have seen and it's 'Illegal To Make Private Copies Of Music In The UK, Again'.



Well another interesting Sunday SAP but I don't get the Sunday Whatzit? hint or any connection — "_This item not often seen in a herd_."

It's a manufacturer's cage of their _*steel wool*_ "balls" or rolls.

What's the anti-connection with a "herd"???


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Anyone planning to watch the Grey Cup game today? Will likely catch some of it, maybe even the whole game if it's a good one.
> Might Ottawa pull an upset like UBC did in the Vanier Cup game yesterday? (way to go UBC!!! :clap::clap:


I will be watching the entire game, complete with snacks and a few beer, usually one per quarter for a big game. Cheers al! 

First half will be viewed on the 40" Samsung LED in the man cave in the garage with the dog, who loves to be out there with me. Second half will be in the house on the 46" Samsung LCD with Ann and Crystal. Not as sharp a picture, but more than acceptable. Ann is a big fan, Crystal not so much except when it is Edmonton in the Grey Cup.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Well another interesting Sunday SAP but I don't get the Sunday Whatzit? hint or any connection — "_This item not often seen in a herd_."
> 
> It's a manufacturer's cage of their _*steel wool*_ "balls" or rolls.
> 
> What's the anti-connection with a "herd"???


There is a common expression in this area when a large number of any kind of items are seen together, "Holy cow, there's a whole herd of 'em." I guess Bixman knows the expression too, as I didn't question it since I knew what he meant. Last time I recall it being used, I overheard someone mutter it when dozens of hot air balloons lifted off in a field a couple of years back.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well another interesting Sunday SAP but I don't get the Sunday Whatzit? hint or any connection — "_This item not often seen in a herd_."
> 
> It's a manufacturer's cage of their _*steel wool*_ "balls" or rolls.
> 
> What's the anti-connection with a "herd"???


Stumped here as well, Patrick. It looks like a cross between a stack of sardine cans and dog tags. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning and welcome to Grey Cup day in Canada. Today on SAP a look at how they mount tractor tires in our daily gif, a JFL Gang video that even Marc may not have seen and it's 'Illegal To Make Private Copies Of Music In The UK, Again'.


Those are the scary JFL gags .................. not a fan of those ones.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Stumped here as well, Patrick. It looks like a cross between a stack of sardine cans and dog tags. XX)



I'm not stumped by what today's Sunday Whatzit? actually is Marc, and I posted that, _("balls" or rolls of *steel wool*)_, but I am puzzled by the SAP hint and relationship to any _herd_.

EDIT:
Oppps…!!! I just see that Don had posted and explained earlier and I missed seeing it — on a previous page. Also I'm not getting all my ehmac subscription emails again.

And now that he mentions the herd thing, it sort of rings a bell and some sort of joke that I don't recall. Oh well, guess the old brain's going… but not completely gone ——— yet…


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I will be watching the entire game, complete with snacks and a few beer, usually one per quarter for a big game. Cheers al!  ...........


Sounds good Don. We'll have a touch of Lemon Hart, and fall sunshine, out on the balcony before the game. Have no interest in any of the pre-game stuff. And when the game actually starts out our way (just after 3:30pm), I'll likely be in the kitchen doing our dinner preps -- I can view what's happening from there, via the tv in the living room.
Go Ottawa!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Can any of you tell a non-sports nut guy why they always seem to play their big games so late in the day??? As if I really cared… but my guess is _money_…


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Can any of you tell a non-sports nut guy why they always seem to play their big games so late in the day??? As if I really cared… but my guess is _money_…


Yup ... it's high-priced entertainment, and catching prime-time tv is the thing!! It's always all about money!!


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Can any of you tell a non-sports nut guy why they always seem to play their big games so late in the day??? As if I really cared… but my guess is _money_…





johnp said:


> Yup ... it's high-priced entertainment, and catching prime-time tv is the thing!! It's always all about money!!


Yep, John understands that prime time rules.

Good game so far. Evenly matched and anyone's guess as to the winner. Makes for an exciting Grey Cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like it is going to be Edmonton unless Ottawa pulls one out of the hat with a minute to go.


----------



## SINC

Yep, but it has been a real good game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Close ............... and cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's the game. Kudos to EE.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have fed the doxies and the pups, so now it is time to get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that reminds me I have to take Ely to the groomers this morning in just a few minutes. Best I get going.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that reminds me I have to take Ely to the groomers this morning in just a few minutes. Best I get going.


Good luck. Send pics ...............


----------



## SINC

Just back. She should be done by noon. Before below. 

After to come.


----------



## Rps

When I was in high school I thought it would be good to also go to hairdressing school. I figured that a trade would be a good supplement to my education and since I was mechanically inclined, being a hair cutter would serve me well. Little did I know that the real money lies in dog grooming.

Just wondering on your thoughts on the Grey Cup Don and Marc. I didn't get to see it. Would be nice if the CBC got the broadcast rights again. I remember when both CTV and CBC carried the game in split duty.......now that was when it was a truly national event..


----------



## SINC

I enjoyed the game Rp as it was a close contest all the way with the lead changing several times. While it is nice to see the west win, I could not help but feel bad for Henry Burris. A win for him would have been the cap to a very long and great career.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I enjoyed the game Rp as it was a close contest all the way with the lead changing several times. While it is nice to see the west win, I could not help but feel bad for Henry Burris. A win for him would have been the cap to a very long and great career.


Totally agree Don .. watched the whole game, and enjoyed it.

p.s. Nice looking dog!!


----------



## Rps

Don, is it just me or is the Grey Cup a much better game than the Super Bore.


----------



## SINC

I have always maintained that the CFL is far more exciting than any NFL game and especially the Super Bore, Rp.


----------



## SINC

One trimmed mutt . . .


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> One trimmed mutt . . .



Oh thank you Master for allowing me to see again… now quit dawdling and give me a treat already old Bucko!!!  

PS: Man that flooring looks just like the premium beech flooring we have in our house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> When I was in high school I thought it would be good to also go to hairdressing school. I figured that a trade would be a good supplement to my education and since I was mechanically inclined, being a hair cutter would serve me well. Little did I know that the real money lies in dog grooming.
> 
> Just wondering on your thoughts on the Grey Cup Don and Marc. I didn't get to see it. Would be nice if the CBC got the broadcast rights again. I remember when both CTV and CBC carried the game in split duty.......now that was when it was a truly national event..


We do our own grooming, Rp, and save a fortune. It is a good profession, however.

Good game. Not a blowout. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I enjoyed the game Rp as it was a close contest all the way with the lead changing several times. While it is nice to see the west win, I could not help but feel bad for Henry Burris. A win for him would have been the cap to a very long and great career.


:clap::clap::clap: Good point, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have always maintained that the CFL is far more exciting than any NFL game and especially the Super Bore, Rp.


I agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One trimmed mutt . . .


Cute in both pics, but she is a new dog now. :love2:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Oh thank you Master for allowing me to see again… now quit dawdling and give me a treat already old Bucko!!!
> 
> PS: Man that flooring looks just like the premium beech flooring we have in our house.


Actually the flooring is maple, Patrick with nice bits of birds eye maple mixed in here and there.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We do our own grooming, Rp, and save a fortune. It is a good profession, however.


Yep, it sets us back $65 every other month, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, it sets us back $65 every other month, Marc.


Not too bad. Luckily, you only have one dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Hey all,

Thought I would drop in quickly on the friendliest and most epic part of ehMac. 

Sorry friends,

Opportunities better than expected have materialized ahead of schedule, busy as hell taking advantage of them. So I will unlikely be able to do my annual participation here this year. 

Best of the season for the all the various traditional festivities in the upcoming month


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with an African animal time lapse video, a spliced shot from Bob in Blairmore and a 'hold my beer and watch this' daily gif that will give you a headache.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as the doxie pups romp about the kitchen.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thought I would drop in quickly on the friendliest and most epic part of ehMac.
> 
> Sorry friends,
> 
> Opportunities better than expected have materialized ahead of schedule, busy as hell taking advantage of them. So I will unlikely be able to do my annual participation here this year.
> 
> Best of the season for the all the various traditional festivities in the upcoming month


Better than expected opportunities are always the best ones to encounter, mon ami. Kudos.

Come back when you have a free moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, I got another early start on SAP which today features a daily gif sent to me by Mark in Zacatecas, México, an unbelievable story right here in Canada, 'Woman who watered thirsty pigs faces threat of 10 years in jail' and a video that should hold particular interest to both Rp and Marc called, 'Epistemology: The Will to Believe'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. The clip was interesting, especially after having read William James in university.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone desire some OtHD coffee??


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now ready when you are up and about on this fine day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome indeed this morning. Was up around midnight to get SAP online, then back to bed until now. Today features a bubble show with a talented lady bubble blower and a guy using a chain saw to power his ice skating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Another slow day here in The Shang. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Have a series of meetings this morning so wanted to get SAP up for the day to clear the deck. Today our video shows you how to make bacon without a mess in your microwave, a dad whose slippery prank backfires in the daily gif and what airline pilots won't tell you about flying.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Want some freshly brewed TGIF coffee before your meeting?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc! It looks like we are in for some good weather here as the weekend and the week ahead are all above freezing every day for the next 14 days. That will get us within a week of Christmas, although the ground it too cold to allow any of our snow to melt. We are stuck with that until spring. So it will be a white Christmas here at least.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Another slow day here in The Shang. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.



I thought I'd send this along just in case it could help… it seems I'd tucked it away into an old folder…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc! It looks like we are in for some good weather here as the weekend and the week ahead are all above freezing every day for the next 14 days. That will get us within a week of Christmas, although the ground it too cold to allow any of our snow to melt. We are stuck with that until spring. So it will be a white Christmas here at least.


I'm dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought I'd send this along just in case it could help… it seems I'd tucked it away into an old folder…


Good one, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Early to bed and early to rise, keeps me healthy, wealthy and having SAP done, or something like that as the old saying goes.

Today's issue features a cat playing whack-a-finger, a bang up job of old time dance set to modern music in our video and the saga of the world's most famous grizzly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I recall that 1960 Ford Starliner. Always thought it look like a fancy raft.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

The things one learns on SAP.

"Summis desiderantes affectibus (Latin: "Desiring with supreme ardor") was a papal bull issued by Pope Innocent VIII on December 5, 1484.

The bull was written in response to the request of Dominican Inquisitor Heinrich Kramer for explicit authority to prosecute witchcraft in Germany, after he was refused assistance by the local ecclesiastical authorities.

The bull recognized the existence of witches and their heathen dogs -- the dachshund."


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don did you hear about the student studying Political Economics......he quit school because his Marx weren't Godunov.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don did you hear about the student studying Political Economics......he quit school because his Marx weren't Godunov.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don did you hear about the student studying Political Economics......he quit school because his Marx weren't Godunov.


I did indeed. I wasn't originally going to get a brain transplant, but then I changed my mind.


----------



## Rps

😜😜😜😜😜🤓

Say Don, I hear Mr. Trudeau wants us to have more horses. He mentioned he wanted a stable economy in his throne speech.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did indeed. I wasn't originally going to get a brain transplant, but then I changed my mind.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;&#55358;&#56595;
> 
> Say Don, I hear Mr. Trudeau wants us to have more horses. He mentioned he wanted a stable economy in his throne speech.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don and Rp, we should sign you two up for the What's up Dach? Comedy Club. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6I_dKUYyI4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK6TVqbsKVk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGfx3QAV64M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thFq7qzE5fc


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Early to bed and early to rise, keeps me healthy, wealthy and having SAP done, or something like that as the old saying goes.
> 
> Today's issue features a cat playing whack-a-finger, a bang up job of old time dance set to modern music in our video and the saga of the world's most famous grizzly.



And I learned a lot I didn't know about 'Christmas in The Netherlands'. Interesting.

And not to steal anything from SAP, but I received an image of a completed project from a friend of my son in Whithorse, and thinking of the SAP's Whatsit?, I thought I'd post it here and yes you can use it if you like Don.

I will mention and admit one thing about it — I had to ask them what it was and for.

Maybe some of you are smarter and will know, and as a hint, I'll just mention that they are actively involved in outdoor activities. So here's the thing and see who can guess or say what it is:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And I learned a lot I didn't know about 'Christmas in The Netherlands'. Interesting.
> 
> And not to steal anything from SAP, but I received an image of a completed project from a friend of my son in Whithorse, and thinking of the SAP's Whatsit?, I thought I'd post it here and yes you can use it if you like Don.
> 
> I will mention and admit one thing about it — I had to ask them what it was and for.
> 
> Maybe some of you are smarter and will know, and as a hint, I'll just mention that they are actively involved in outdoor activities. So here's the thing and see who can guess or say what it is:


Patrick, that is a doxie rickshaw. It is used up north when the ground gets frozen solid. Notice the yellow arrows to direct you where to place the doxies. Then, the front is attached to the cart and one of two persons can get pulled around. Dog teams need snow, but doxie rickshaws only need frozen solid ground prior to the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Pups are getting up just before 6AM here, and want to be fed. So, see you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Sorry Marc, it's not a doxie rickshaw.


----------



## SINC

Gosh Patrick, that is some machine. I dunno what it is, but does it have to do with measuring distance?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with the Sunday whatzit, a dizzying daily gif of Hiking the Awa'awapuhi Trail Kauai, Hawaii and a video just for the season about a man on the moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee has been freshly brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch time .................... anyone interested????????


----------



## SINC

Sunday is usually a good day for a brunch of an english muffin, fired egg and peameal bacon Marc. Got any on hand?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Been awhile since I studied geology Don, is the sample obsidian per chance, maybe not due to the clustering......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Been awhile since I studied geology Don, is the sample obsidian per chance, maybe not due to the clustering......


No, sorry RP, but is is very common.


----------



## Rps

How about hematite, they are sometimes clustered. Never seen a sample though...


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> How about hematite, they are sometimes clustered. Never seen a sample though...


Bingo! Hematite, sometimes spelled Haematite it is. :clap:


----------



## Rps

I wonder how heavy that sample is. I have a piece of pyrite and it weighs a tonne compared to its size. Just think, I actually had to use knowledge from that course.......another endorsement for liberal education 😱


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Gosh Patrick, that is some machine. I dunno what it is, but does it have to do with measuring distance?



Nope, not really Don, but to be fair, the example shown is not quite complete and is awaiting about 5,000± feet of 1,000#+ test Spectra cord.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sunday is usually a good day for a brunch of an english muffin, fired egg and peameal bacon Marc. Got any on hand?


I sure do, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny day here in Lunenburg. With 12C temps, we took the pups outside for about an hour to get them to experience the great outdoors.


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> Nope, not really Don, but to be fair, the example shown is not quite complete and is awaiting about 5,000± feet of 1,000#+ test Spectra cord.




For anyone guessing or interested, it is a _*payout winch*_ to launch gliders behind a vehicle (or boat) etc.

In this case it's for their Whitehorse/Yukon area paraglider group.

All kinds of variations out there one can google…

BTW: I have never seen anything even close to today's SAP whatzit? "Hematite" example and I dare say it's not exactly representative.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with an old video of The Rolling Stones on the Ed Sullivan Show, a dog whose ball is frozen in ice and a look at doggy heaven.

Didn't get a chance to wish you a Happy Hanukkah yesterday Marc, but better late than never.


----------



## CubaMark

Coffee? Is there coffee in the house? Oh, man, do I need caffeine...

Sitting at Pearson, waiting for the 755 to Halifax. Culture shock. I've forgotten how to speak English. It's really quite an interesting phenomenon - I work in English while writing all day long, but for the past 6 years all of my daily interactions have been 95% _en español_. The basic social interactions - "Good Morning", "Thanks", "Have a nice day" are all coming out of my mouth in Spanish, much to the amusement of folks I'm encountering here. Gotta get my head adjusted before landing in Nova Scotia, or my family won't know what the heck I'm saying....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up for the day with an old video of The Rolling Stones on the Ed Sullivan Show, a dog whose ball is frozen in ice and a look at doggy heaven.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to wish you a Happy Hanukkah yesterday Marc, but better late than never.


Thanks, Don. Last night was night #1 ................. so we have 7 more nights to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Coffee? Is there coffee in the house? Oh, man, do I need caffeine...
> 
> Sitting at Pearson, waiting for the 755 to Halifax. Culture shock. I've forgotten how to speak English. It's really quite an interesting phenomenon - I work in English while writing all day long, but for the past 6 years all of my daily interactions have been 95% _en español_. The basic social interactions - "Good Morning", "Thanks", "Have a nice day" are all coming out of my mouth in Spanish, much to the amusement of folks I'm encountering here. Gotta get my head adjusted before landing in Nova Scotia, or my family won't know what the heck I'm saying....


Well, good luck passing the English Language Test upon entering Nova Scotia. We have strict rules now as to who we allow into the province. I had to take the four hour test ............. and I was coming here from Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some strong coffee for Mark, and any other early risers.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear your arrival home is imminent, Mark. May you and yours have a wonderful visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad to hear your arrival home is imminent, Mark. May you and yours have a wonderful visit.


We have invited him to visit, but he has declined. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and very sunny, so it should be another good afternoon to take the pups outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 12C this afternoon, so we took the pups outside for another romp in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone want some Hanukkah latkes???????? Deborah made way too many for just the two of us.


----------



## pm-r

My wife tells me those latkes are just delicious Marc.

Maybe we could use some to celebrate getting our 'net connection back. It seems there was a huge BC meltdown this afternoon that affected many and many businesses as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My wife tells me those latkes are just delicious Marc.
> 
> Maybe we could use some to celebrate getting our 'net connection back. It seems there was a huge BC meltdown this afternoon that affected many and many businesses as well.


Good to hear you like latkes, and you have your net connection back. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Pro Golfer Jack Nicklaus Nails an Unbelievable 102 Foot Putt - Adventure Crunch

What a putt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true .............


----------



## SINC

Latkes? Did someone mention latkes? I love latkes! :love2:


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> We have invited him to visit, but he has declined. Such is Life.


Please do not feel slighted - it's a simple matter of logistics! We will be holding court at the Henry House sometime in the coming weeks, though. Perhaps that might coincide with a trip to the city on your part for holiday shopping?


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Please do not feel slighted - it's a simple matter of logistics! We will be holding court at the Henry House sometime in the coming weeks, though. Perhaps that might coincide with a trip to the city on your part for holiday shopping?


I hope you two might be able to finally meet face to face. Best of the season to both of you.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP a look at a new German amusement ride in our video, a lesson in punctuation and a new recipe idea for the season, 'Blue Cranberry Sauce'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Latkes? Did someone mention latkes? I love latkes! :love2:


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Please do not feel slighted - it's a simple matter of logistics! We will be holding court at the Henry House sometime in the coming weeks, though. Perhaps that might coincide with a trip to the city on your part for holiday shopping?


I know, mi amigo. I was just joking. Have a good holiday with friends and family.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I hope you two might be able to finally meet face to face. Best of the season to both of you.


Que sera sera. Such is Life. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone want some coffee?


----------



## SINC

A coffee is welcome, Marc, thanks. Grabbed another three hours shut eye and hope to get a wee bit of Christmas shopping done today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Hanukkah to one and all here in The Shang .......... those present, departed and missing in action. Shalom, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax declares donairs the official food of the city - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Guess we are going to start serving these in The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## johnp

Marc .... I see it's Tilt's (Mohan's) birthday today .... wonder how he's doing these days, it's been quite a while since we've had some words from him here on The Shang. Will raise a cheer his way, when outside later this afternoon. 
Mohan ... hope you are doing well guy!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... I see it's Tilt's (Mohan's) birthday today .... wonder how he's doing these days, it's been quite a while since we've had some words from him here on The Shang. Will raise a cheer his way, when outside later this afternoon.
> Mohan ... hope you are doing well guy!!


John, I have not heard from him in ages. Got a PM out of the blue over a year ago, and that was it.

Caman is another MIA ehMacLander, along with both Kims and Sonal.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Halifax declares donairs the official food of the city - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Guess we are going to start serving these in The Café Chez Marc.



I've never had one but I'm led to believe a fairly local shop serves up some nice ones:
The Donair Shop | Restaurant in Victoria | Overview

I'll have to believe what I've heard if and when I ever get around to trying one. They sound like my kind of food.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Marc .... I see it's Tilt's (Mohan's) birthday today .... wonder how he's doing these days, it's been quite a while since we've had some words from him here on The Shang. Will raise a cheer his way, when outside later this afternoon.
> Mohan ... hope you are doing well guy!!



Well, it seems he's been active somewhere here @ ehmac's recently:

"_Last Activity: Yesterday 09:37 PM_"
ehMac.ca - View Profile: tilt

_*Happy Birthday Tilt*_!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I've never had one but I'm led to believe a fairly local shop serves up some nice ones:
> The Donair Shop | Restaurant in Victoria | Overview
> 
> I'll have to believe what I've heard if and when I ever get around to trying one. They sound like my kind of food.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, it seems he's been active somewhere here @ ehmac's recently:
> 
> "_Last Activity: Yesterday 09:37 PM_"
> ehMac.ca - View Profile: tilt
> 
> _*Happy Birthday Tilt*_!!!


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> John, I have not heard from him in ages. Got a PM out of the blue over a year ago, and that was it.
> 
> Caman is another MIA ehMacLander, along with both Kims and Sonal.


I sent Mohan birthday greetings via a PM and got a very nice reply. He is doing well and enjoying a relaxed lifestyle.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up and ready to go for the day with a video from National Geo for all to enjoy, a gif that shows how to back up a vehicle without using reverse gear and not to be missed a story hard to believe, 'Recorded Crickets Slowed Down Sound Like Humans Singing'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I sent Mohan birthday greetings via a PM and got a very nice reply. He is doing well and enjoying a relaxed lifestyle.


Good to hear, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up and ready to go for the day with a video from National Geo for all to enjoy, a gif that shows how to back up a vehicle without using reverse gear and not to be missed a story hard to believe, 'Recorded Crickets Slowed Down Sound Like Humans Singing'.


A very eclectic and interesting SAP this morning. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning, Marc. I will try to get some more Christmas shopping done today online so I can simply go down and pick up the items in store and avoid crowds and lineups at the checkout. I find it most convenient to shop in this manner.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning, Marc. I will try to get some more Christmas shopping done today online so I can simply go down and pick up the items in store and avoid crowds and lineups at the checkout. I find it most convenient to shop in this manner.


Good idea, Don. Once again, Deborah and I are exchanging items like goats, chickens, sending a girl to school and a well via Plan Canada. Best way we can celebrate Hanukkah and Christmas.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea, Don. Once again, Deborah and I are exchanging items like goats, chickens, sending a girl to school and a well via Plan Canada. Best way we can celebrate Hanukkah and Christmas.


That's a wonderful idea, Marc. Many of the development NGOs have a similar setup:









Canadian Gifts Catalogue, Charities in Canada, Gifts & Charities Canada - Oxfam Unwrapped

Donate Animals as a Charitable Gift | Farm Animal Donations | World Vision

Why give a goat…or a pig or chicks? – Plan Canada​


----------



## johnp

Having thoughts of some of the decorations we did for Christmas last year. Here's one - a table setting from the balcony, with a Mexican theme -- a Jean made pinata, my hat, and drinks!! (the sunshine and warmth of Mexico missing!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> That's a wonderful idea, Marc. Many of the development NGOs have a similar setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Gifts Catalogue, Charities in Canada, Gifts & Charities Canada - Oxfam Unwrapped
> 
> Donate Animals as a Charitable Gift | Farm Animal Donations | World Vision
> 
> Why give a goat…or a pig or chicks? – Plan Canada​


Yes, we go with Plan Canada. They have one of the highest rates of donated funds going to the cause rather than administration. Rick Mercer and Gordon Pinsett, both from NL, donate their time and voices for their ads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice, John. :clap: :clap: Ole


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from the vet's office with all the pups. They just got their first shot and microchips.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, not a whatzit, but our Roving Reporter is asking for help identifying an object found recently, a guy who really knows how to cut a watermelon in our daily gif and a video on bullying that will leave you moved.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, not a whatzit, but our Roving Reporter is asking for help identifying an object found recently, a guy who really knows how to cut a watermelon in our daily gif and a video on bullying that will leave you moved.


Viribus Unitis (With United Forces) may refer to. SMS Viribus Unitis, an Austro-Hungarian battleship launched in 1911 and sunk in 1918. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Viribus Unitis (With United Forces) may refer to. SMS Viribus Unitis, an Austro-Hungarian battleship launched in 1911 and sunk in 1918. Just a thought.


Thanks Marc, I will send that along to RR.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I will send that along to RR.


Just a guess ............. and a google search.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scientists hail successful birth of test tube puppies | The Chronicle Herald

We bred out doxie pups the old fashion way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sydney native, Dal grad formally presented with Nobel Prize for physics | The Chronicle Herald

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Orangutan finds magic trick hilarious – video | World news | The Guardian
Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Orangutan finds magic trick hilarious – video | World news | The Guardian
> Don, some SAP material?


Indeed it is, Marc, merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is, Marc, merci!


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cornell researchers give ‘puppy love' a new meaning with first IVF litter - The Globe and Mail

We got 8 naturally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, early to bed means an early SAP today featuring a video from France on installing a radio tower by helicopter, a sleeping tyke who wakens to the beat and 'Why ‘Cool’ Is Still Cool'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## SINC

You bet, Marc, now that I am up again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet, Marc, now that I am up again.


Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## johnp

Darn, attempted to set up some lights today, and this little guy got in the way!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Darn, attempted to set up some lights today, and this little guy got in the way!!


cute


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Darn, attempted to set up some lights today, and this little guy got in the way!!



Definitely a test-tube Doxie!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Definitely a test-tube Doxie!!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> .


*Marc*, a Menorah question for you if I may???

My quite English parents were of course very Anglican yet I can always recall what anyone would call a very plain, seven arm only, silver Menorah (not nine) that got polished with all the other silverware for Christmas, yet I don't recall anyone ever making any reference to anything Jewish.

My sister and I would often move the arms into a circular pattern and I must admit that it was a very pretty and decorative candle holder, but just now I'm wondering why they even had what most would call a Menorah, or did the Anglican Church have and use a similar thing?

Thanks for any input or info and I sure don't recall them associating anything special with it other than a nice candleholder that was often used at Christmas time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, the Hebrew word menorah simply means "lamp". A candelabrum can have a variety of arms. In face, the seven-branched menorah was used in the ancient Temple in Jerusalem or as a symbol of the Jewish faith. On each night of Hanukkah a new branch is lit. The ninth holder, called the shamash ("helper" or "servant"), is for a candle used to light all other candles and/or to be used as an extra light.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Ann awoke with some leg pain and we arose to pack it in ice and take some painkillers. She walked about 2,500 paces out shopping yesterday, so perhaps we did a bit too much on the new knee.

Today on SAP the daily gif simply called 'Friendship', but you won't get it unless you watch it to the very end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about Ann's pain, Don. Little by little wins the race.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly baked bagels to go along with freshly brewed coffee this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about Ann's pain, Don. Little by little wins the race.


That is the first in a while, Marc, she continues to improve. I think we just overdid it a wee bit yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is the first in a while, Marc, she continues to improve. I think we just overdid it a wee bit yesterday.


Good to hear about the improvement, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ............


----------



## pm-r

Good one!! And one sure has to be careful of one's cookies … 

And here's another for your collection Marc, especially with all the recent Star Wars interest…


----------



## johnp

And a couple more for some upcoming events ...


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good one!! And one sure has to be careful of one's cookies …
> 
> And here's another for your collection Marc, especially with all the recent Star Wars interest…


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> And a couple more for some upcoming events ...


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Today on SAP, Coke comes up with a holiday bow in our daily gif, a video about a man who calls and feeds a large pack of deer and if you're Too Shy To Pee In A Public Bathroom?, Urine Luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now it is time for Sunday Brunch. Anyone interested? We have pancakes and French toast on the menu this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, French toast eh? There is always a debate around our house about how French toast should be eaten. Ann insists it should be served with some maple syrup and sprinkled with icing sugar. But Crystal and I don't see it that way. Crustal prefers her French toast with ketchup, as do I, but I also use some freshly ground black pepper on it as well. I have a camping buddy who ***** to spread strawberry jam on his French toast. I guess it's each to his own with French toast, but my bet is that Cbez Marc serves it Ann's way, non?


----------



## Rps

If we are voting, I prefer syrup. It is a sad day here, I have run out of my Butter Toffee coffee, and I refuse to pay the $24 a box for it.....Folgers here I come.

Marc, we have been having wonderful weather here, it hit 64f yesterday, and will today but with rain.

Don, the what's it on SAP, is it a carrot cutter? I had a kitchen tool like that......it's somewhere if I ever unpack all the boxes around here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, French toast eh? There is always a debate around our house about how French toast should be eaten. Ann insists it should be served with some maple syrup and sprinkled with icing sugar. But Crystal and I don't see it that way. Crustal prefers her French toast with ketchup, as do I, but I also use some freshly ground black pepper on it as well. I have a camping buddy who ***** to spread strawberry jam on his French toast. I guess it's each to his own with French toast, but my bet is that Cbez Marc serves it Ann's way, non?


I shall go with the maple syrup, strawberry jam, a bit of icing sugar ................ but ketchup.... ????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)

Still, to each his or her own.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> If we are voting, I prefer syrup. It is a sad day here, I have run out of my Butter Toffee coffee, and I refuse to pay the $24 a box for it.....Folgers here I come.
> 
> Marc, we have been having wonderful weather here, it hit 64f yesterday, and will today but with rain.
> 
> Don, the what's it on SAP, is it a carrot cutter? I had a kitchen tool like that......it's somewhere if I ever unpack all the boxes around here.


$24?!?! Our blend comes to us here at the Café for $5 Can. Of course, they are doxie breeders and we get a doxie breeder discount from the coffee mill owners.

Very sunny and 7C here. Yesterday was warmer, but the grass is still growing here a little each day. I am dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I had a class of Chinese students this summer. The one thing about Canada hey all agreed on was breakfast. They thought toast and jam was the best thing they ever had.........imagine if we unleashed French Toast on them!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I had a class of Chinese students this summer. The one thing about Canada hey all agreed on was breakfast. They thought toast and jam was the best thing they ever had.........imagine if we unleashed French Toast on them!


Interesting. Teaching again in the new year?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Teaching again in the new year?


Not sure. I may after Feb. Hoping to go south after New Years for a few weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure. I may after Feb. Hoping to go south after New Years for a few weeks.


Georgia? I envy you.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> If we are voting, I prefer syrup. It is a sad day here, I have run out of my Butter Toffee coffee, and I refuse to pay the $24 a box for it.....Folgers here I come.
> … … …



I don't know if it would help as a replacement suggestion *Rps*, and I can't say I've ever had Butter Toffee coffee and it sounds good, but I've been adding a good amount of EggNog lately instead of my usual 18% cream. Sort of a seasonalized coffee flavor…


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I don't know if it would help as a replacement suggestion *Rps*, and I can't say I've ever had Butter Toffee coffee and it sounds good, but I've been adding a good amount of EggNog lately instead of my usual 18% cream. Sort of a seasonalized coffee flavor…


Hmm, that sounds good, I too normally use 18% cream, thanks for the idea Patrick, I will try that tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Hmm, that sounds good, I too normally use 18ﬁ cream, thanks for the idea Patrick, I will try that tomorrow morning.


Not really an egg nog fan, but it does sound like a good idea!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Georgia? I envy you.


Yes, that is the plan Marc.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Not really an egg nog fan, but it does sound like a good idea!


Its even better if you pour it into rum.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't know if it would help as a replacement suggestion *Rps*, and I can't say I've ever had Butter Toffee coffee and it sounds good, but I've been adding a good amount of EggNog lately instead of my usual 18% cream. Sort of a seasonalized coffee flavor…


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, that is the plan Marc.


Dalton area once again?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Its even better if you pour it into rum.


:lmao::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all. Today on SAP, Coke comes up with a holiday bow in our daily gif, a video about a man who calls and feeds a large pack of deer and if you're Too Shy To Pee In A Public Bathroom?, Urine Luck.



Well, I think SAP's Bixman likes kitchen utensils with todays Sunday Whatzit? which has to be a wavy-bladed crinkle-cutter, with a rod on top to push on when needed.

Also used for cutting pastry and marking pies as well as creating creative vegetable slices.

But so far I haven't found anything to solve the posted crest, did anyone find anything for it…???
It might help with better view of the letters and "UNITIS" may even be "UNIT15" and the "VIN…" part letters could be clearer…
Just as a reminder, here it is again…


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some Monday morning wake-up coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, went to bed at 9:00 and did not wake up until 5:30, so had a great sleep. Today on SAP, the Whatzit Answer, the scariest bridge in America in our video and a dancing parrot.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/WhistleSports/videos/1066699270043030/

Don, some SAP material? If not, it is still an amazing shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Chesapeake Bay Bridge = XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/WhistleSports/videos/1066699270043030/
> 
> Don, some SAP material? If not, it is still an amazing shot.


Got it. merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got it. merci!


Quite the multi-table shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pass ....................

This Thrill Ride Looks Innocent Enough. But 60 Seconds Later, My Jaw DROPPED!


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, ran that one on SAP just a few days ago.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a giraffe escapes an attack by a lion, Porky Pig sings the blues and The Eight-Hour Sleep Session Is Not What You Need.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, ran that one on SAP just a few days ago.


I knew I saw it somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone? Strong winds, rain and 6C temps here in Lunenburg. At least there is nothing to shovel. Of course, getting the adult doxies to venture outside in this is NOT an easy task.


----------



## johnp

Back home, after our short "stay away". We're both a touch pooped, after all the eating, drinking, lack of decent sleep, etc. Left the hotel early, and will do the rest of my birthday day here at home. Had had plans to go out with daughter later for dinner, but will "pass" on that plan for now. I'll be back in the kitchen again, and will fix my own birthday dinner, and it sounds like a better plan for Jean and I today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Back home, after our short "stay away". We're both a touch pooped, after all the eating, drinking, lack of decent sleep, etc. Left the hotel early, and will do the rest of my birthday day here at home. Had had plans to go out with daughter later for dinner, but will "pass" on that plan for now. I'll be back in the kitchen again, and will fix my own birthday dinner, and it sounds like a better plan for Jean and I today!!


That was quick. Happy birthday, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> That was quick. Happy birthday, mon ami.


Thanks Marc!! We did the planned two nights, and didn't see any point in hanging around this morning. And by leaving when we did, it was a pleasant walk home .. cool, but dry (we beat the first rain drops!!)
Getting away from Korean food today, and fixing much more Canadian/American fare for my birthday dinner (chicken breast, baked potato, veggies, and cole slaw). It'll definitely be less spicy hot!!!  :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Happy birthday John! And many more!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc!! We did the planned two nights, and didn't see any point in hanging around this morning. And by leaving when we did, it was a pleasant walk home .. cool, but dry (we beat the first rain drops!!)
> Getting away from Korean food today, and fixing much more Canadian/American fare for my birthday dinner (chicken breast, baked potato, veggies, and cole slaw). It'll definitely be less spicy hot!!!  :lmao:


Yes, Korean food can be quite hot. I do like Thai food as well, just with a bit milder spices.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc!! We did the planned two nights, and didn't see any point in hanging around this morning. And by leaving when we did, it was a pleasant walk home .. cool, but dry (we beat the first rain drops!!)
> Getting away from Korean food today, and fixing much more Canadian/American fare for my birthday dinner (chicken breast, baked potato, veggies, and cole slaw). It'll definitely be less spicy hot!!!  :lmao:



Gee, I thought Marc might have at least flown in a Special Eastern seafood dinner for you for your birthday and a change.

Anyway, enjoy what you have and have a Great B Day and a Great Year!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gee, I thought Marc might have at least flown in a Special Eastern seafood dinner for you for your birthday and a change.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy what you have and have a Great B Day and a Great Year!!


We did send him a cake, Patrick, and some special treats.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Gee, I thought Marc might have at least flown in a Special Eastern seafood dinner for you for your birthday and a change. Anyway, enjoy what you have and have a Great B Day and a Great Year!!


Thanks Patrick!! Despite the damp-cold, we'll get out on the balcony before long, to raise a couple!! 

Oops, sorry have to run .... just heard a couple of barks at the door ... sounds like Marc's special delivery has arrived. :clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> We did send him a cake, Patrick, and some special treats.


Thanks Marc .... they just arrived, along with a great rendition of "Happy Birthday" in dog!! :clap:


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Thanks Patrick!! Despite the damp-cold, we'll get out on the balcony before long, to raise a couple!!
> 
> Oops, sorry have to run .... just heard a couple of barks at the door ... sounds like Marc's special delivery has arrived. :clap::clap:





johnp said:


> Thanks Marc .... they just arrived, along with a great rendition of "Happy Birthday" in dog!! :clap:



Hmmm…not to be ungrateful…but…??? I would have been expecting something a bit more savory, like maybe this…???


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…not to be ungrateful…but…??? I would have been expecting something a bit more savory, like maybe this…???


Looks good Patrick .... had some good lobster, but after the 25 years living/working 'back there', it's the cod (in NF), striped bass, scallops & smelt (in NB), and oysters & mussels (in PEI) ... that I remember and miss the most!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Patrick!! Despite the damp-cold, we'll get out on the balcony before long, to raise a couple!!
> 
> Oops, sorry have to run .... just heard a couple of barks at the door ... sounds like Marc's special delivery has arrived. :clap::clap:


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc .... they just arrived, along with a great rendition of "Happy Birthday" in dog!! :clap:


Good to know, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

true ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, did someone spot Rudolph in the woods? Video proof is offered. Also Santa is in a bit of a bind playing Scrabble and Inside Campbell Apartment, Grand Central's Hidden Bar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That story on The Campbell Apartment was very interesting. Who knew??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed OtHD coffee is ready when you are up and about this morning.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. That story on The Campbell Apartment was very interesting. Who knew??????????


I sure didn't, but found the history of the place very interesting. Never been to NYC, but if I ever do get there, I would pay this spot a visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I sure didn't, but found the history of the place very interesting. Never been to NYC, but if I ever do get there, I would pay this spot a visit.


I have been through Grand Central and Penn Station .......... both are worth the visit to see the masses of people moving about the stations going to and from trains.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a disturbance in The Force here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> There is a disturbance in The Force here in Lunenburg.




Ahhh… a new steering committee to get things finally fixed for good…at last…???

Oh right, she's docked, covered and Winterized for the winter and not going anywhere for a while… so they have lots of time available…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ahhh… a new steering committee to get things finally fixed for good…at last…???
> 
> Oh right, she's docked, covered and Winterized for the winter and not going anywhere for a while… so they have lots of time available…


 We shall see, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night and pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The pups are up early, so we have to get up as well to feed them. Coffee is brewing ................... later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to have the coffee on. Today on SAP, The Things That People Send Us - Trying to be festive, but . . . , winter driving awareness video and Whales Born Before 1851 Still Cruising the Ocean.


----------



## eMacMan

I am sure that Mark Twain would love the irony, a book once banned because it portrayed a friendship between a black and white boy, is now banned for racism. Oh well it is a surefire way to get high schoolers to read a great book!

Schools continue to grapple with 'Huckleberry Finn'

Loved the line about it making some students uncomfortable. Great literature certainly can do that!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I am sure that Mark Twain would love the irony, a book once banned because it portrayed a friendship between a black and white boy, is now banned for racism. Oh well it is a surefire way to get high schoolers to read a great book!
> 
> Schools continue to grapple with 'Huckleberry Finn'
> 
> Loved the line about it making some students uncomfortable. Great literature certainly can do that!


Yes, Bob, I heard about this ban the other day. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVq3pDpYHsg

Amazing video about Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVq3pDpYHsg
> 
> Amazing video about Lunenburg.


Nice, but we didn't get a chance to fly over your place and see the Doxies!!! 

But the following video, "The Lunenburg Foundry" gave me the willies for the lack of safety equipment etc., and like the place is just waiting for an accident to happen!!
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njl1ciKJ5vs[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice, but we didn't get a chance to fly over your place and see the Doxies!!!
> 
> But the following video, "The Lunenburg Foundry" gave me the willies for the lack of safety equipment etc., and like the place is just waiting for an accident to happen!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njl1ciKJ5vs


Patrick, there were a couple of moments when they came close to our home. We are about a five minute walk from the Lunenburg Academy which is up on the hill at the juncture of Old Town and New Town, where we live.

As for the foundry, they grow them rough and rugged here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Roman Sword discovered off Oak Island radically suggests Ancient Mariners visited New World 1,000 years before Columbus | Ancient Origins

Legend has it that this is how the first dachshund came to North America. Emperor Augustus ordered his army to subdue the Germanic tribes in what is modern Germany. This was promptly achieved and by 6 AD the Romans controlled Germany up to the river Elba.

The Romans were however defeated in the Battle of Teutoburg Forest, in 9 AD. Afterwards, they abandoned the region and established the limes on the Rhine and Danube rivers. They took with them dachshunds due to their odd shape and size. 

So, 1000 years ago it is possible that they brought over one of these doxies to Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice, but we didn't get a chance to fly over your place and see the Doxies!!!
> 
> But the following video, "The Lunenburg Foundry" gave me the willies for the lack of safety equipment etc., and like the place is just waiting for an accident to happen!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njl1ciKJ5vs


Ironworks Distillery : Lunenburg, Nova Scotia, Canada : 902.640.2424


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Ironworks Distillery : Lunenburg, Nova Scotia, Canada : 902.640.2424



Now that sounds like something I could enjoy…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Now that sounds like something I could enjoy…


We love the products they make.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc.


Good night, mon ami. Have a good night.


----------



## SINC

Had five hours of sleep and awoke when Ann and Crystal got home from a performance of the singing Christmas Tree in downtown Edmonton. They went to bed and I got up to do SAP which today has a video of a duet by Martina McBride and Elvis version of Blue Christmas that is dubbed together. It never happened, but technology makes it look that way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is brewing, and there might be some early Christmas cookies to sweeten the experience. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Some days I wonder what the city of Edmonton has turned into as I read this morning that two men, both convenience store clerks at two different stores some seven km apart, both Mac's Milk stores, were shot and killed by the same pair of gunmen during an armed robbery at each store. What a terrible thing for the families involved, so close to Christmas.

Two men dead after two armed robberies in south Edmonton | Edmonton Journal


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Some days I wonder what the city of Edmonton has turned into as I read this morning that two men, both convenience store clerks at two different stores some seven km apart, both Mac's Milk stores, were shot and killed by the same pair of gunmen during an armed robbery at each store. What a terrible thing for the families involved, so close to Christmas.
> 
> Two men dead after two armed robberies in south Edmonton | Edmonton Journal


Shocking news, Don. So sad for their families. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see you liked some of the pics of the pups from this morning. Feel free to use them on SAP should you need some filler pics.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, I can use those during the slow week over the Christmas, New Years holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I can use those during the slow week over the Christmas, New Years holiday.


Good. I know that CBC has restrictions, but here is an interesting link.

Writer of heartbreaking 1993 Dear Santa letter sought by former mailman - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Another slow day here in The Shang. Mark is back in NS for another couple of weeks, but I doubt we shall meet each other on this trip. Hopefully, he will be able to obtain a position here and move his family to NS. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a grocery store video to put you in the spirit of the season, a balancing act that deserves a round of applause in our daily gif and strange crosses are appearing over war zones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and fresh muffins are now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

The blueberry muffins looked so good I grabbed one, thanks Marc.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning everybody
I'm a little late this morning - any muffins left?

A bit colder here this morning, got a tiny dusting of snow, just enough to annoy the cats when they jump out onto the back deck.

While I don't mind being short on snow so far this year, I've heard that the lack of cold & snow has put a damper on Christmas sales. Maybe we'll have some extra special bargains on Boxing day?

Anyway, Thanks for the snack - I have to run & get some more Christmas wrapping done & print up a few extra labels.


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning everybody
> I'm a little late this morning - any muffins left?
> 
> A bit colder here this morning, got a tiny dusting of snow, just enough to annoy the cats when they jump out onto the back deck.
> . … …



I guess this wasn't one of your cats… and it doesn't look too happy either… 

Cheetah on the loose photographed on snowy B.C. highway - British Columbia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The blueberry muffins looked so good I grabbed one, thanks Marc.


Good for you, Don. More coming out of the oven right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning everybody
> I'm a little late this morning - any muffins left?
> 
> A bit colder here this morning, got a tiny dusting of snow, just enough to annoy the cats when they jump out onto the back deck.
> 
> While I don't mind being short on snow so far this year, I've heard that the lack of cold & snow has put a damper on Christmas sales. Maybe we'll have some extra special bargains on Boxing day?
> 
> Anyway, Thanks for the snack - I have to run & get some more Christmas wrapping done & print up a few extra labels.


Plenty of muffins, Bill. Come back soon. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## OldeBullDust

No, that's not one of ours, but we do have young Tom (formerly a male) who sometimes acts like a big time hunter. 

He adopted us a while back, showed up one day, very cold & very hungry, - had a few condition problems, made our local Vet happy!

And we think we are in charge!


----------



## OldeBullDust

Hi Marc
Looks like you've got one of those Master Chef types helping out in the kitchen, makes a great muffin!

How are things with you these days?

From what I see on the news, you folks on the right edge have not benefitted from the Climate Change as much as we here at the Centre of the Universe. 

Not much different from living on the Rock I think.


----------



## johnp

Jean just took out a batch of mincemeat tarts ... nice aroma!! Anyone care to try one?


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I guess this wasn't one of your cats… and it doesn't look too happy either…
> 
> Cheetah on the loose photographed on snowy B.C. highway - British Columbia - CBC News


.... wouldn't that be some surprise if met on a walkabout!!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> No, that's not one of ours, but we do have young Tom (formerly a male) who sometimes acts like a big time hunter.
> 
> He adopted us a while back, showed up one day, very cold & very hungry, - had a few condition problems, made our local Vet happy!
> 
> And we think we are in charge!


I hear you, Bill.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Hi Marc
> Looks like you've got one of those Master Chef types helping out in the kitchen, makes a great muffin!
> 
> How are things with you these days?
> 
> From what I see on the news, you folks on the right edge have not benefitted from the Climate Change as much as we here at the Centre of the Universe.
> 
> Not much different from living on the Rock I think.


True, Bill. Some of our doxies are show dogs .......... some are just pets, and few make master chefs.

All goes well here. Pup #2 just left for her new home today, with #3 going tomorrow. Then, the rest stay with us until early Jan. when the airline embargo is lifted and pups may be flown to their new homes.

The weather here in Lunenburg is very different from St. John's, NL. They have already had about 10 inches of snow and will most likely have a white Christmas. It has not snowed here yet, and we are still getting temps in the low teens. So, while we are not as blessed as those of you in "the Centre of the Universe", we are doing all right here in NS.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Jean just took out a batch of mincemeat tarts ... nice aroma!! Anyone care to try one?


I shall try one, John. Merci.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Jean just took out a batch of mincemeat tarts ... nice aroma!! Anyone care to try one?


Thanks John, love them and I'll always have room for at least one… and I believe they are good for you as well…


----------



## johnp

Enjoy Marc and Patrick ... she's been raving about the flaky crust (and it was made with whole-wheat flour too)!!


----------



## johnp

We're off to Vancouver's Goh Ballet School production of The Nutcracker tomorrow. From the very small kids, teens, and all the way up to the professional principal dancers, and live orchestra, it's a fun and exciting event to see and hear!! 

Along with dinner after the performance, it's my Christmas present to the ladies in my life. For the dinner part, we'll be heading out of the downtown to a restaurant in my 'first hood', for some good Chinese food.

Goh Ballet - The Nutcracker
James on Hastings Chinese Restaurant - 131 Photos - Chinese - Hastings-Sunrise - Vancouver, BC - Reviews - Yelp


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Enjoy Marc and Patrick ... she's been raving about the flaky crust (and it was made with whole-wheat flour too)!!


Excellent ....................... :love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We're off to Vancouver's Goh Ballet School production of The Nutcracker tomorrow. From the very small kids, teens, and all the way up to the professional principal dancers, and live orchestra, it's a fun and exciting event to see and hear!!
> 
> Along with dinner after the performance, it's my Christmas present to the ladies in my life. For the dinner part, we'll be heading out of the downtown to a restaurant in my 'first hood', for some good Chinese food.
> 
> Goh Ballet - The Nutcracker
> James on Hastings Chinese Restaurant - 131 Photos - Chinese - Hastings-Sunrise - Vancouver, BC - Reviews - Yelp


Enjoy. My son was a mouse in The Nutcracker production in St. John's when he was a boy.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Enjoy. My son was a mouse in The Nutcracker production in St. John's when he was a boy.


Thanks Marc .... and bet that was a fun time for you and your son!! 
For us, with this production, watching the youngsters doing their thing is always such a delight.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc .... and bet that was a fun time for you and your son!!
> For us, with this production, watching the youngsters doing their thing is always such a delight.


Well, he enjoyed his role as one of the mice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Getting some Sunday Brunch goodies ready for later, but there is freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, stayed up til 10 last night, unusual for me and as a result did not awaken until 6:30, but that was a good thing. Today on SAP a video that will put you in the spirit of the season, a cat dressed up as Santa and of course our Sunday Whatzit which is dead easy today.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A bit late with this, but I saw the Nutcracker with the Royal in Winnipeg. Not a ballet fan, it was like watching an announcer less football game. I was hoping someone had a Fan Bug that I could borrow.....I was wishing to hear Danny Gallivan....a poignant toe point and scintillating swirl....


----------



## SINC

Yes RP, I feel your pain. Ballet or opera are nothing more than movement and noise to me. It does not interest me in the least.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A bit late with this, but I saw the Nutcracker with the Royal in Winnipeg. Not a ballet fan, it was like watching an announcer less football game. I was hoping someone had a Fan Bug that I could borrow.....I was wishing to hear Danny Gallivan....a poignant toe point and scintillating swirl....


Well, not too many people can say that they saw the Royal Winnipeg Ballet, one of the world's finest groups, perform live.


----------



## Dr.G.

Writer of heartbreaking 1993 Dear Santa letter reconnects with former mailman - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A sweet human interest story. SAP material for Web bits, Don???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Writer of heartbreaking 1993 Dear Santa letter reconnects with former mailman - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> A sweet human interest story. SAP material for Web bits, Don???



Boy, that sure didn't take long to get back to the writer you posted about just the other day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The one road leading into and out of Lunenburg is now cleared after this morning's "dusting" of snow. Life in rural NS.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The one road leading into and out of Lunenburg is now cleared after this morning's "dusting" of snow. Life in rural NS.



Yeah right!! And I guess those are the masts of the Bluenose II and some other sailing schooners poking out of the snow too.

Just add it to the long list of Lunenburg NS fishermen winter tales and stories I guess… 


EDIT:

I thought that looked familiar…
"_A plow makes it way through heavy snow on Route 20 near Park Corner on P.E.I.'s North Shore. …_"
Maritime winter of 2015 remembered in new book, Deep Freeze - Prince Edward Island - CBC News

and more if you had possibly forgotten, but Moncton was even worse I believe:
https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en-...hUKEwioiOGy0OvJAhUEaRQKHYwQBJUQsw4IKA#imgrc=_


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah right!! And I guess those are the masts of the Bluenose II and some other sailing schooners poking out of the snow too.
> 
> Just add it to the long list of Lunenburg NS fishermen winter tales and stories I guess…
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I thought that looked familiar…
> "_A plow makes it way through heavy snow on Route 20 near Park Corner on P.E.I.'s North Shore. …_"
> Maritime winter of 2015 remembered in new book, Deep Freeze - Prince Edward Island - CBC News
> 
> and more if you had possibly forgotten, but Moncton was even worse I believe:
> https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en-...hUKEwioiOGy0OvJAhUEaRQKHYwQBJUQsw4IKA#imgrc=_


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, early to bed and an early SAP with a video from 1500 feet up in SK., Trees that can walk 20 metres a year and the Sunday Whatzit answer. But wait, wht's this? Is that a doxie I see? A doxie duck hunter?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, early to bed and an early SAP with a video from 1500 feet up in SK., Trees that can walk 20 metres a year and the Sunday Whatzit answer. But wait, wht's this? Is that a doxie I see? A doxie duck hunter?


Morning, Don. The great black and tan doxie hunter ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now ready to be served ................ and consumed.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. I knew you are not much of a fan of dressing up dogs of any kind, but I thought that clip was funny enough that you might enjoy it since it was a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. I knew you are not much of a fan of dressing up dogs of any kind, but I thought that clip was funny enough that you might enjoy it since it was a doxie.


Yes, it was cute. Wonder how good his aim is .................. and if the gun is registered in his name????


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend of ours who lives in Regina sent this to us. The look on Santa's face in the first picture seems to say "Dear Lord, not another doxie trio". The second Santa is holding Shamrock, the pup we sent to St. John's last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

That shot of Shamrock is way too cute!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That shot of Shamrock is way too cute!


Yes, he is a really cute pup. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dünyan?n En Büyük Domino Piramidinin Y?k?l???

Don, some SAP material? Quite the set up.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Dünyan?n En Büyük Domino Piramidinin Y?k?l???
> 
> Don, some SAP material? Quite the set up.


Wow, that is great Marc, now if only I can find the embed code for that video, but first I have to get SAP done for tomorrow.

Today on SAP if you like a capella, you will love Kenny Rogers new video on his Christmas album, *Children Go Where I Send Thee*. He joins a group of guys called Home Free and without a single instrument they will amaze you with their talent and voices. The bass singer alone is worth your time. Do not miss this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, that is great Marc, now if only I can find the embed code for that video, but first I have to get SAP done for tomorrow.
> 
> Today on SAP if you like a capella, you will love Kenny Rogers new video on his Christmas album, *Children Go Where I Send Thee*. He joins a group of guys called Home Free and without a single instrument they will amaze you with their talent and voices. The bass singer alone is worth your time. Do not miss this one.


Thought you might like that clip, Don. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thought you might like that clip, Don. :clap:


Took me a while to find it, but I now have it in the queue.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Took me a while to find it, but I now have it in the queue.


Good. It is an amazing clip out of Germany.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Mornin' All

Marc, any chance there might still be little coffee left in the pot?

Most of my shopping's done, just one last thing to find before getting back to cleaning up the workshop.

The variety of weather/temp that the members here are reporting really illustrates the size and complexity of the country. I've had the privilege of traveling to a few places around the world and have often had to explain to people planning a visit, small details like, why you can't just drive from BC to Halifax in an afternoon.

Anyway, enough sitting about - back to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Mornin' All
> 
> Marc, any chance there might still be little coffee left in the pot?
> 
> Most of my shopping's done, just one last thing to find before getting back to cleaning up the workshop.
> 
> The variety of weather/temp that the members here are reporting really illustrates the size and complexity of the country. I've had the privilege of traveling to a few places around the world and have often had to explain to people planning a visit, small details like, why you can't just drive from BC to Halifax in an afternoon.
> 
> Anyway, enough sitting about - back to work.


Plenty of freshly brewed coffee throughout the day, Bill. Business is slow here in The Café these days, so I don't brew too much at one time.

Warm temps here in Lunenburg, with 6C temps. It might go down to 4C overnight and then up to 8C tomorrow. We just got our tree up and are putting on the lights and decorations. My son arrives from St. John's tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I've had the privilege of traveling to a few places around the world and have often had to explain to people planning a visit, small details like, why you can't just drive from BC to Halifax in an afternoon." I recall when Mohan wanted to drive to St. John's with his wife from TO within a 4-5 day period. I told him that by the time he got to St. John's, he would have enough time to introduce me to his wife before he headed back home.


----------



## Dr.G.

How a stranger at the Sydney Walmart saved one family's Christmas - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A nice Christmas story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc


----------



## SINC

Morning all as the countdown to Christmas shortens. Today on SAP a Star Wars segway, a personal video from Paul C just for Christmas and an interesting concept, 'Should You Rent Your Christmas Tree?'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewed, along with some pre-Christmas shortbread cookies. Get them while they are still on the plate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We bought our tree yesterday morning and got it decorated yesterday afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we now use an artificial tree and it has been up for a couple of weeks. Once real trees jumped to over $100, we said enough and spent $125 on a good quality artificial and have never again swept up needles, bothered with water and the like. We now grab a pine bough and hang it on the wall for the fresh smell of a real tree.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we now use an artificial tree and it has been up for a couple of weeks. Once real trees jumped to over $100, we said enough and spent $125 on a good quality artificial and have never again swept up needles, bothered with water and the like. We now grab a pine bough and hang it on the wall for the fresh smell of a real tree.


WoW!!! We live in the Christmas tree capital of Canada, with farmed trees. They are fresh and only shed a few dozen needles by the time we take it down. Our tree is about 8 feet tall and cost $20. I want an artificial tree, but Deborah insists on a real tree. Guess who wins each year???????????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> WoW!!! We live in the Christmas tree capital of Canada, with farmed trees. They are fresh and only shed a few dozen needles by the time we take it down. Our tree is about 8 feet tall and cost $20. I want an artificial tree, but Deborah insists on a real tree. Guess who wins each year???????????


The price of real trees here are very expensive. Here is a clip from a local ad:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The price of real trees here are very expensive. Here is a clip from a local ad:


Yikes. That is very expensive for a tree, especially here or even in St. John 's. We once paid $40 for a tree in St. John's, but that is the most we have ever spent on a tree. $25 is what we usually bring to the tree farm near here.

Balsam Fir Christmas Tree Producers - Lunenburg County


----------



## Dr.G.

Washington's gnarliest skateboard jump? The Canadian Embassy - World - CBC News

Nailed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is now brewed, along with some pre-Christmas shortbread cookies. Get them while they are still on the plate.



That is just a GREAT shot!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Washington's gnarliest skateboard jump? The Canadian Embassy - World - CBC News
> 
> Nailed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Build it and they will come… and succeed too, and screw the deterrents eh??… :clap: :lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

Ours was *$10*. My son & I walked into the grove and cut it down ourselves. He had a blast... and then we put a homemade star on top!


----------



## johnp

Jean made our 'main' Christmas tree, and most of the other decorations about the place.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The price of real trees here are very expensive. Here is a clip from a local ad:



That seems like crazy over the top prices and the add seems to indicate it's an American company in California as well:
Live Christmas Trees | Green Valley Christmas Trees
Mountain View, CA 94040

Top quality 8-9' semi/lightly-pruned fresh cut trees here run around the $30-$60 range that we came across. 

One of the best 8'+ trees we've had we got last year on sale for $30.00 from Thrifty Foods and it came from a local tree farm, about an hours drive away. This year's 8' semi/lightly-pruned fresh cut tree was $40.00 on sale. Hung on twine to display which spread its branches out better.

Some places were selling equivalent Oregon/Washington trees for double that amount and they had been cut in October/November and still bound tight with twine!!!

But I couldn't believe it when my wife who was visiting her sister at her condo in Mazatlan in November last year told me that they were selling nice fresh trees there, shipped from the US Pacific NW somewhere, and cost about $30.00 at most for a nice 8 footer!!! But not that many that tall apparently.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Build it and they will come… and succeed too, and screw the deterrents eh??… :clap: :lmao:


True .............


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Ours was *$10*. My son & I walked into the grove and cut it down ourselves. He had a blast... and then we put a homemade star on top!


:clap::clap::clap:

Snow where you are, Mark? Where exactly are you now in NS? 

7C here in Lunenburg at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Jean made our 'main' Christmas tree, and most of the other decorations about the place.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That is just a GREAT shot!!


I did not take the picture, Patrick, although it does look like Clover, the mother of the pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a Christmas or even a Hanukkah story, but one which I would like to share with all my Shang family. Paix, mes amis.


"In Crown Heights, there was a Jew, Yankel, who owned a bakery. He survived the camps. He once said, “You know why it is that I’m alive today? I was a kid, just a teenager at the time. We were on the train, in a boxcar, being taken to Auschwitz. Night came and it was freezing, deathly cold, in that boxcar. The Germans would leave the cars on the side of the tracks overnight, sometimes for days on end without any food, and of course, no blankets to keep us warm,” he said. “Sitting next to me was an older Jew – this beloved elderly Jew - from my hometown I recognized, but I had never seen him like this. He was shivering from head to toe, and looked terrible. So I wrapped my arms around him and began rubbing him, to warm him up. I rubbed his arms, his legs, his face, his neck. I begged him to hang on. All night long; I kept the man warm this way. I was tired, I was freezing cold myself, my fingers were numb, but I didn’t stop rubbing the heat on to this man’s body. Hours and hours went by this way. Finally, night passed, morning came, and the sun began to shine. There was some warmth in the cabin, and then I looked around the car to see some of the other Jews in the car. To my horror, all I could see were frozen bodies, and all I could hear was a deathly silence.

Nobody else in that cabin made it through the night – they died from the frost. Only two people survived: the old man and me… The old man survived because somebody kept him
warm; I survived because I was warming somebody else…”

Let me tell you the secret of Judaism. When you warm other people’s hearts, you remain warm yourself. When you seek to support, encourage and inspire others; then you discover support, encouragement and inspiration in your own life as well. That, my friends, is “Judaism 101”."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some Christmas eve coffee and a few treats fresh out of the oven?


----------



## Dr.G.

Official NORAD Santa Tracker

Norad Tracks Santa: Christmas tradition for children turns 60 - Technology & Science - CBC News

After 60 years they are still tracking Santa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. A bit early, I know, but best to start from eastern Canada and work from coast to coast to coast. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched. They must be felt with the heart. Wishing you happiness." - Helen Keller


----------



## eMacMan

Don. Interesting read on the RR cocktail kit. Doubt they'll sell any in this neck of the woods. Around here when someone talks about male cows we know it's pure bull!


----------



## johnp

Some of the sights and sounds around Christmas ...


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Some of the sights and sounds around Christmas ...


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Eagle Crest Golf Course donating Christmas Day earnings to food bank - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting, but too far away. 11C and very foggy at our golf course today, as well as a bit wet.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Afternoon All, Hope everybody is ready for the holiday.

Just came in from doing little yard work outside - bright sun but windy. Very refreshing - felt good - felt very lucky.

I'll take this opportunity to wish everybody a Merry Christmas and I hope everyone has a great day with their family.

Anyone for a little " fortified" coffee? - not for anyone driving mind yo!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Afternoon All, Hope everybody is ready for the holiday.
> 
> Just came in from doing little yard work outside - bright sun but windy. Very refreshing - felt good - felt very lucky.
> 
> I'll take this opportunity to wish everybody a Merry Christmas and I hope everyone has a great day with their family.
> 
> Anyone for a little " fortified" coffee? - not for anyone driving mind yo!


Same to you, Bill.

What sort of "fortification" did you have in mind? No driving for me tonight.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well Marc - I used to like a nice cup of coffee with a healthy shot of Kahlúa - just to relax at the end of the week.

I think it would be appropriate at this time also,

would you prefer expresso or home brewed Tim Hortons?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Well Marc - I used to like a nice cup of coffee with a healthy shot of Kahlúa - just to relax at the end of the week.
> 
> I think it would be appropriate at this time also,
> 
> would you prefer expresso or home brewed Tim Hortons?


Bill, I love that combo. I always hope for Kahlua as a gift. Tim's coffee is fine with me, since I do like their dark roast. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Merry Christmas all, enjoy your time with family and friends.

As for that fortified coffee. I much prefer McCafe grounds from McDonalds bought at Safeway with a good measure of Bailey's Irish Cream. Each to their own as they say.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merry Christmas all, enjoy your time with family and friends.
> 
> As for that fortified coffee. I much prefer McCafe grounds from McDonalds bought at Safeway with a good measure of Bailey's Irish Cream. Each to their own as they say.


Don, I love Bailey's in just about anything, or just plain by itself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to get to bed soon if Santa is to come here.

To all of our Shang family, Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## gwillikers




----------



## Dr.G.

gwillikers said:


>


Same to you, mon ami.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

That's quite the image Howie, methinks we are going to see a lot of 'Steve' gaffes for a while yet. Have a great holiday season and a Merry Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and Merry Christmas. I've been up for an hours, but have yet to see Santa. Perhaps he does not come in unless one is asleep? Today on SAP a special Christmas Day bundle with too much too list here. Check it out for some interesting videos for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and Merry Christmas. I've been up for an hours, but have yet to see Santa. Perhaps he does not come in unless one is asleep? Today on SAP a special Christmas Day bundle with too much too list here. Check it out for some interesting videos for sure.


No Santa?????????? Go to sleep, mon ami, and he shall come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all, and a Merry Christmas to you all here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a Merry Christmas to you and yours as well. Did Stephen make it to your place for Christmas?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all, and a Merry Christmas to you all here in The Shang.


Thanks Marc!! And the same from us to you, and everyone else here on The Shang.

Fixed a big breakfast for Jean and I this morning - it should keep us for a good long while!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a Merry Christmas to you and yours as well. Did Stephen make it to your place for Christmas?


Yes, he got here on the 23rd, and will stay until tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Thanks Marc!! And the same from us to you, and everyone else here on The Shang.
> 
> Fixed a big breakfast for Jean and I this morning - it should keep us for a good long while!!


Good to hear, John. Deborah and my son Stephen made breakfast while I took care of the adult doxies and pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just had a bit of egg nog with some Capt. Morgan's Spiced Rum on my neighbor's deck. We were both in shorts and tee shirts to celebrate this record-setting warm Christmas temp for Lunenburg.


----------



## eMacMan

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas.

Still a bit too cold here (-14°C) to shovel the fresh powder snow! Did get out with the ice pick and cleaned the ice from the block heater plug. Other than that a very relaxing day as we do Christmas Norwegian style. Big dinner on Christmas eve, leaving those wonderful leftovers but no work for Christmas Day.

Big fire tonight then hopefully cross country skiing tomorrow. Just realized my old wood skis are nearly 50 years old!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> Still a bit too cold here (-14°C) to shovel the fresh powder snow! Did get out with the ice pick and cleaned the ice from the block heater plug. Other than that a very relaxing day as we do Christmas Norwegian style. Big dinner on Christmas eve, leaving those wonderful leftovers but no work for Christmas Day.
> 
> Big fire tonight then hopefully cross country skiing tomorrow. Just realized my old wood skis are nearly 50 years old!


Sounds good, Bill. I actually liked to cross country ski way back when.


----------



## gwillikers

SINC said:


> That's quite the image Howie, methinks we are going to see a lot of 'Steve' gaffes for a while yet. Have a great holiday season and a Merry Christmas.


Yes, Steve is a meme machine after that gaffe. lol

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you Don, and to all the ehMac'ers here.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> Big fire tonight then hopefully cross country skiing tomorrow. Just realized my old wood skis are nearly 50 years old!



A nice Christmas here and some nice visits and exchanges with some family friends and relatives, but always too short.

And the note about using wooden skies made me chuckle as I was told about 30+ years or more ago that I couldn't use my hybrid/wood skis with their bear binding boots due to some stupid new "safety rule".

Oh well… nice to be safe and sound where we live.


----------



## Dr.G.

Two minutes to midnight. So, time to call it a night. See you all for some Boxing Day coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well, Santa brought me a new Apple TV and although I did not use my 2nd gen very much, it looks like this one will be different. It is so much easier to operate and has a much wider selection of options that I had quite a lot of fun with it today. Now, what to do with my first gen 64 GB and the second gen Apple TVs?


----------



## SINC

SAP is up for the day and time to head to bed. Whatever you do, don't miss the Mnozil Brass Band, one of today's videos. It will make you smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Santa brought me a new Apple TV and although I did not use my 2nd gen very much, it looks like this one will be different. It is so much easier to operate and has a much wider selection of options that I had quite a lot of fun with it today. Now, what to do with my first gen 64 GB and the second gen Apple TVs?


Morning, Don. Santa did not bring me a new Apple TV ............. but my son did and he even set it up for us. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee and post-Christmas goodies are the order for the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Santa did not bring me a new Apple TV ............. but my son did and he even set it up for us. :clap:


Morning Marc, I suspect our daughter Crystal helped old Santa out with ours. I set it up myself, but she helped me set up my iPhone to be the remote which is so much better than the remote that comes with the Apple TV. When searching or anything that requires a keyboard, the iPhone keyboard pops up for use on the Apple TV instead of the awful method of single click letter choice without it. If you have an iPhone, it makes it all so easy, but thought you said you did not have a cell phone, so maybe not in your case?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I suspect our daughter Crystal helped old Santa out with ours. I set it up myself, but she helped me set up my iPhone to be the remote which is so much better than the remote that comes with the Apple TV. When searching or anything that requires a keyboard, the iPhone keyboard pops up for use on the Apple TV instead of the awful method of single click letter choice without it. If you have an iPhone, it makes it all so easy, but thought you said you did not have a cell phone, so maybe not in your case?


Thanks for the info, Don.

How is Ann feeling these days?


----------



## SINC

Ann continues to improve and now walks without a cane.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann continues to improve and now walks without a cane.


Good to hear, Don. Give her my best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange few days. Yesterday it was 14C .......... the day before even warmer, and today it is sunny and 8C. The doxies loved it since they could lay outside in the sun's warmth in the dry grass. I was also outside running my lawnmower to get it ready to sit idle for the winter. There is still grass growing and even a few pansies, but I let the garden be. Then, I brought out my new snow blower to get it ready for tomorrow's snowstorm. Up to 20cm is forecast for Sunday and into Monday. Yes, strange weather.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Strange few days. … … …



Definitely quite a switch around in the weather for you Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Definitely quite a switch around in the weather for you Marc.


All too true, Patrick. Still, what we have had for most of Dec. is very abnormal, with the coming snow more normal for this part of Nova Scotia. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch at some point tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit that is way easy, an interesting flight experience video that stays on the ground and an elevator prank that startles many folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That "prank" would have paralyzed me with fear if I was in that elevator. I did like the clip of the man from India who gave children, et al, the experience of being on an airplane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch will soon be served. However, first shall come some strong coffee.


----------



## CubaMark

The snow has begun to fall in Cumberland County. the fine, steady stuff that presages a day shovelling to come. Last night our boy said he wanted to go out to the cottage, cook hot dogs and marshmallows over a campfire. So we're going to see how much of that we can do before too much white stuff hits the ground. Maybe do a bit of brush clearing too, get ahead of the pending Spring growth. So much easier to clear when the wasps and bees are sleeping 

I have a big mug of Orange Pekoe in front of me at the moment, the coffee will wait until we get to the cottage. See you all later this afternoon


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> The snow has begun to fall in Cumberland County. the fine, steady stuff that presages a day shovelling to come. Last night our boy said he wanted to go out to the cottage, cook hot dogs and marshmallows over a campfire. So we're going to see how much of that we can do before too much white stuff hits the ground. Maybe do a bit of brush clearing too, get ahead of the pending Spring growth. So much easier to clear when the wasps and bees are sleeping
> 
> I have a big mug of Orange Pekoe in front of me at the moment, the coffee will wait until we get to the cottage. See you all later this afternoon


Nice. Where exactly is Cumberland County? It is just now starting to snow here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tim Hortons lineup on Christmas Day at least 100 cars long in Truro - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Not this sort of activity at The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Nice. Where exactly is Cumberland County? It is just now starting to snow here in Lunenburg.


This might help.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Tim Hortons lineup on Christmas Day at least 100 cars long in Truro - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Not this sort of activity at The Café Chez Marc.


Not sure why the attraction as I find Timmy's coffee not to my liking at all. I much prefer McCafe over Tim's any day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This might help.


Thanks, I was searching for Cucumber county so I know why I was unsuccessful.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure why the attraction as I find Timmy's coffee not to my liking at all. I much prefer McCafe over Tim's any day.


I like Tim's dark roast, but not enough to get on a line for it on Christmas Day. Nor would I venture into a mall on Boxing Day. XX)


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Afternoon All

We're getting another sample of fine blowing snow at the moment, just enough to keep the cats in.

I ventured out to the Upper Canada Mall earlier - noticed the crowd at Tims - three long lines of shoppers. The staff looked like they were running marathon. Amazing the drawing power of a hot cup of coffee!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Afternoon All
> 
> We're getting another sample of fine blowing snow at the moment, just enough to keep the cats in.
> 
> I ventured out to the Upper Canada Mall earlier - noticed the crowd at Tims - three long lines of shoppers. The staff looked like they were running marathon. Amazing the drawing power of a hot cup of coffee!


You are a braver man than I am, Bill.


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Afternoon All
> 
> We're getting another sample of fine blowing snow at the moment, just enough to keep the cats in.
> … … …



What would that amount to… about sixty snow flakes/minute for normal house cats???


----------



## OldeBullDust

Yes Patrick, that would be about right for "Normal" house cats, However, We feel ours are anything but normal.

Our large Gray, formerly male, part Manx, sets a much higher rate of 175 large flakes per minute per metre/squared.

While our delicate female clocks in at 18 fine flakes per minute per metre/squared.

Of course, additional factors such as wind velocity, humidity and timing in relation to meals can reduce rates by at least 50%.

Cats can be quite technical at times.


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> Yes Patrick, that would be about right for "Normal" house cats, However, We feel ours are anything but normal.
> … … …
> Cats can be quite technical at times.



And that along with "normal" would have to be one of the biggest understatement descriptions I've heard for a long time.  :clap:

Most of the Siamese blue points I used to have were almost and preferred to be "outdoor" cats, and the last "mongrel" cat we had definitely was, and certainly no sissy indoor cat.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What would that amount to… about sixty snow flakes/minute for normal house cats???


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Yes Patrick, that would be about right for "Normal" house cats, However, We feel ours are anything but normal.
> 
> Our large Gray, formerly male, part Manx, sets a much higher rate of 175 large flakes per minute per metre/squared.
> 
> While our delicate female clocks in at 18 fine flakes per minute per metre/squared.
> 
> Of course, additional factors such as wind velocity, humidity and timing in relation to meals can reduce rates by at least 50%.
> 
> Cats can be quite technical at times.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Our doxies love the snow, but hate rain. They play "king of the hill" on the snow, and "I'm melting" in the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Well, Christmas is behind us, but coffee is still a good way to start the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good this morning. I am still looking for one final Christmas present for Crystal coming via Canada Post that did not get here in time for the big day. Maybe today?

Sap is up with a video about having a ball, literally, a Brit making a snow angel in our daily gif and a surprising bit about maple syrup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your postal delivery, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Plow Me Out app allows Atlantic Canadians to clear driveways from couch - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A unique app.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day Everybody

This weeks feels short- like we're in a disconnected time zone. After New Years it will be almost normal again - except with lousy weather.

Anyway, Marc, a cup of your fine home brewed coffee would really brighten things up, - anything left in the pot?

We're getting prepared for our first real snow storm of the year. I'm not so concerned about the snow, it's the freezing rain that's the major worry. Our local power systems seems especially sensitive to ice, and shuts down for extended periods when touched by anything over a millimetre or so.

Have to make sure all my batteries are fully charged — and we have sufficient wine stock on hand.


----------



## OldeBullDust

@ Patrick
I made a mistake, our gray cat is part Maine ****, not Manx.

I don't know why I wrote Manx, but I've been re-informed here that he's definitely (we think) part Maine ****. I understand that his habit of sleeping on his back with his fore paws twisted to one side and his hind end twisted to the other side is a defining characteristic.

Anyway, he's big, eats a lot and comes equipped with a fine set of large meat hooks.

Sorry for the mis-information.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for the info Bull, and I've never heard of a "Maine ****" cat. Will have to have a look.

But don't you have the cat tolerances mixed up as it's usually the female that out and about, snowflakes or not, while the male rolls about waiting to be fed and waited on…???  


EDIT:
WOW! I just googled "Maine ****" and the image, fir and coloring etc. looks just like the wild kitten my son trapped at the close by garbage compactor and brought home. She was a great outdoor cat and huntress and lived to be about nineteen years of age, and quite scruffy with her fine hair, but she never left us, even when we moved.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well Patrick, our female cat is a little older now and seems to be happy just resting in her basket by the window. Either that or sitting on my keyboard begging for treats.

Gray is younger, and when he's in and not sleeping he is constantly looking — for things to play with, places to climb on, things to eat, doors to open or the female cat to antagonize. Also enjoys going out the front door, run around the house, and wanting in the back door, or vice versa!

Like now - He's signalling that he wants out.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day Everybody
> 
> This weeks feels short- like we're in a disconnected time zone. After New Years it will be almost normal again - except with lousy weather.
> 
> Anyway, Marc, a cup of your fine home brewed coffee would really brighten things up, - anything left in the pot?
> 
> We're getting prepared for our first real snow storm of the year. I'm not so concerned about the snow, it's the freezing rain that's the major worry. Our local power systems seems especially sensitive to ice, and shuts down for extended periods when touched by anything over a millimetre or so.
> 
> Have to make sure all my batteries are fully charged — and we have sufficient wine stock on hand.


Bill, fresh coffee is always brewing.

We too are expecting our first real snow storm of the winter here in Lunenburg, with up to 30cm being forecast. Should give my new snow blower a run for it's money. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the info Bull, and I've never heard of a "Maine ****" cat. Will have to have a look.
> 
> But don't you have the cat tolerances mixed up as it's usually the female that out and about, snowflakes or not, while the male rolls about waiting to be fed and waited on…???
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> WOW! I just googled "Maine ****" and the image, fir and coloring etc. looks just like the wild kitten my son trapped at the close by garbage compactor and brought home. She was a great outdoor cat and huntress and lived to be about nineteen years of age, and quite scruffy with her fine hair, but she never left us, even when we moved.


Patrick, google "wild boar" and "wild boar dachshunds" .............. and then tell me how they are somehow connected, since most of our doxies are wild boar standard wirehaired dachshunds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Madame Currie's dachshund ...................


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck with your postal delivery, Don. Coffee coming right up.


No luck yesterday either.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, some fun with goats, a cat bobsled and a new look at Oak Island.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the day ................. along with some pancakes, waffles or French toast.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with about 10cm of snow down so far, which is just about the limit the doxies will tolerate. It is coming straight down, so no major drifting. If it stays this cold and we get the expected 30cm, it should be interesting to see how my one-stage snow blower handles this sort of snow, which is quite unlike what we would get in St. John's, which was always wetter, deeper and blown about by strong winds. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the day …………….. … …




I'll say, at least for you Lunenbergers!!

Your Lunenberg harbor webcam sure shows you don't have teen temps and a bunch of thick fog and white stuff, that one does have to shovel sometimes:
Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Afternoon Everybody

I'll take a cup of that hot coffee Marc, I missed my usual Home Brewed Tim's today - the power went out just as I was getting ready to make breakfast.

It's back on now, so we are warm and cosy, but getting real tired of the Hydro shutting down every time we get a hint of freezing rain or strong winds or an excess of crows on the wire.

Anyway, we are fine & comfortable so I guess I shouldn't complain too much - others have it worse.

Have to go out now and shovel the heavy snow/slush off the front walk before it freezes into an obstacle course.


----------



## SINC

Well, after a fine lunch of hot turkey stew spooned over equally hot biscuits right out of the oven, that just leaves the soup, yet to be made, from the stock that sits frozen in the freezer. So ends the saga of a bird sacrificed to make a family celebration another to remember. I actually bought old Tom for Thanksgiving in late September, but Ann's call for surgery on October 2 ended any thoughts of a family feast due to the demands of post-op care. We are happy to report that she is doing very well and is now out and about each day walking without any aid whatsoever.

Time to hop in the shower and head over to the Local neighbourhood pub for a holiday drink with the boys. We all agreed to meet today in the lull after Christmas and before the New Years noise. There are few of us left now, with some of the regulars gone to a better place over the past few years and I find myself now the second oldest of the cast, some eight years behind Lloyd. But newcomers representing the newly retired have filled the gap nicely. So well in fact we now have three 'Eds' in the group and to keep them straight, they have been dubbed Big Ed, Little Ed and CN Ed. Our membership still numbers about a dozen with a half dozen or so in attendance on any given day.

However played out today, I am grateful for friends and family and it is never more apparent than on a day like today when one has time to reflect upon such blessings in one's life.

Have a great day all. I intend to.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll say, at least for you Lunenbergers!!
> 
> Your Lunenberg harbor webcam sure shows you don't have teen temps and a bunch of thick fog and white stuff, that one does have to shovel sometimes:
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


It is worse now, Patrick. Still, it is coming straight down, and with -6C temps, is not wet snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Afternoon Everybody
> 
> I'll take a cup of that hot coffee Marc, I missed my usual Home Brewed Tim's today - the power went out just as I was getting ready to make breakfast.
> 
> It's back on now, so we are warm and cosy, but getting real tired of the Hydro shutting down every time we get a hint of freezing rain or strong winds or an excess of crows on the wire.
> 
> Anyway, we are fine & comfortable so I guess I shouldn't complain too much - others have it worse.
> 
> Have to go out now and shovel the heavy snow/slush off the front walk before it freezes into an obstacle course.


Fresh coffee coming right up, Bill. Yes, I hear you when you say that you have to get out before the snow/slush freezes. That was always a problem in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, after a fine lunch of hot turkey stew spooned over equally hot biscuits right out of the oven, that just leaves the soup, yet to be made, from the stock that sits frozen in the freezer. So ends the saga of a bird sacrificed to make a family celebration another to remember. I actually bought old Tom for Thanksgiving in late September, but Ann's call for surgery on October 2 ended any thoughts of a family feast due to the demands of post-op care. We are happy to report that she is doing very well and is now out and about each day walking without any aid whatsoever.
> 
> Time to hop in the shower and head over to the Local neighbourhood pub for a holiday drink with the boys. We all agreed to meet today in the lull after Christmas and before the New Years noise. There are few of us left now, with some of the regulars gone to a better place over the past few years and I find myself now the second oldest of the cast, some eight years behind Lloyd. But newcomers representing the newly retired have filled the gap nicely. So well in fact we now have three 'Eds' in the group and to keep them straight, they have been dubbed Big Ed, Little Ed and CN Ed. Our membership still numbers about a dozen with a half dozen or so in attendance on any given day.
> 
> However played out today, I am grateful for friends and family and it is never more apparent than on a day like today when one has time to reflect upon such blessings in one's life.
> 
> Have a great day all. I intend to.


Very true closing comments, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Six inches of snow has fallen in the past six hours, with another 6-8 inches to fall by morning. Just outside shoveling paths for my dogs. Patty and Chip loved the fresh snow, and raced around the backyard like snow plows. The older doxies do not like snow this deep, and thus, the need for paths and clear spots for them. The snow is light and is not drifting, a fact for which I am most thankful. It is a good day to just hunker down and wait out the storm. Deborah is making her classic turkey soup, which will be great when it is done.


----------



## Dr.G.

NYC Jewish Delicatessens: The Ultimate Guide - Eater NY

This brings back memories ...................... :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Need to get up and outside early to clear away all the snow. At least 30cm has fallen and now we are getting ice crystals until about midnight. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Thought this might go well here. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_2S2ybp4B8


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Christmas prank on grandpa, a couple of twins bouncing to a lively Irish tune and a Mystery Pooper Targeting Holes Of Norwegian Golf Course.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cute video clip of Tango going backwards, Don. Our doxies would have just stood there and waited for one of us to life them down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got in from shoveling a path for the doxies, so all I am wanting is some hot coffee right now.


----------



## CubaMark

G'day one and all. A hot cup of tea in my hand, I'm beginning the daily internet ritual. Later this morning, my son and his cousins are getting together for a little backyard campfire in the snow, to roast marshmallows and hotdogs on a stick. Making memories as he enjoys this new (for him) experience we call 'winter'. It's been a blast so far!


----------



## SINC

I guess you both got late white Christmas which is OK for your son Mark. Everyone should experience a romp in the snow once in their lives at least. Marc, I suspect you are happy that you do not get the amounts of snow you got last year, or in St. John's after last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> G'day one and all. A hot cup of tea in my hand, I'm beginning the daily internet ritual. Later this morning, my son and his cousins are getting together for a little backyard campfire in the snow, to roast marshmallows and hotdogs on a stick. Making memories as he enjoys this new (for him) experience we call 'winter'. It's been a blast so far!


Good to hear, Mark. These memories will last him his whole life. Hopefully, you will be able to get a position here so that they will be yearly experiences. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess you both got late white Christmas which is OK for your son Mark. Everyone should experience a romp in the snow once in their lives at least. Marc, I suspect you are happy that you do not get the amounts of snow you got last year, or in St. John's after last year.


Well, last year we received 370cm of snow here in Lunenburg (nearly the St. John's average) and they received 150cm, about our average. This year, we are a bit ahead of them once again. So, let us all hope that this winter here in Lunenburg is more on the normal side. We shall see. Luckily, my new snow blower handled the snow quite well.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Road Not Taken by Robert Frost

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood, 
And sorry I could not travel both 
And be one traveler, long I stood 
And looked down one as far as I could 
To where it bent in the undergrowth; 

Then took the other, as just as fair, 
And having perhaps the better claim, 
Because it was grassy and wanted wear; 
Though as for that the passing there 
Had worn them really about the same, 

And both that morning equally lay 
In leaves no step had trodden black. 
Oh, I kept the first for another day! 
Yet knowing how way leads on to way, 
I doubted if I should ever come back. 

I shall be telling this with a sigh 
Somewhere ages and ages hence: 
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I— 
I took the one less traveled by, 
And that has made all the difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a great video of 13 dogs with a cat at the table for a Christmas feast. Be sure to watch the second video to see how they did it. And then we ask, Why Does Everyone Hate Leftovers So Much?.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have seen that video clip before, but not the one about how they did it. Very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee and end of the year treats?


----------



## Moscool

G'day all. Here it's 4 p.m. and I'm getting ready for the year's last abuse to nature and my body a.k.a. French style NYE supper...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> G'day all. Here it's 4 p.m. and I'm getting ready for the year's last abuse to nature and my body a.k.a. French style NYE supper...


Good to hear, Francois. Very good to see you back here in The Shang. Don't be a stranger in the new year. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Moscool

Will try, will try... 

By the way, you need to run at about 23 posts/day in 2016 to break the wall of sound ! (100k posts)


----------



## Aurora

Don't encourage him.


----------



## pm-r

Aurora said:


> Don't encourage him.



+1.

I was about to post something similar. It's bad enough already.


----------



## SINC

My total in 15 years here works out to 13 posts per day, not that many when you consider the length of time and over half of those daily in the two word game


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Will try, will try...
> 
> By the way, you need to run at about 23 posts/day in 2016 to break the wall of sound ! (100k posts)


Not sure that will happen, mon ami. I mainly post here and in the weather thread. Too much in-fighting in the other threads for my liking. C'est la vie.


----------



## Aurora

Zoom. Over the head again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit early, but who is counting the hours???? Most of us here in The Shang have had health issues, or have partners with health issues, so let's hope for healthy 2016 for one and all. 

Also, here is hoping that some of the Shang family who are not here very often (e.g., Kim, Sonal, Kim, et al) rejoin us in 2016. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all next year. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I hope last night was good for you all, and that you are now ready to face the new year with renewed hope and optimism. To start us on this journey, might I suggest a fine cup of coffee? Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Happy New Year! A coffee sounds good for sure, as I managed to stay up all the way to 11:00, then back up at 5:00 to get SAP online. There are two interesting gifs today of how some cultures prepare tea and how they don't spill it is beyond me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Deborah and I did not last until midnight either. The pups are getting up earlier these days, so it made no sense to ring in the new year then.


----------



## Moscool

Dr G. and Sinc:

You were up before me and we have 4-7 time difference in my favour! Needless to say the end of last night was a bit blurry but entertainment was had by all, although I noticed this morning that my shirt had been burnt by stray fireworks!

A healthy and happy new year to all at the Shang and beyond!

(by the way, and apologies if this is old ground, do you know that China 'settled' a dispute between 3 towns claiming the Shangri-La name and chose that Duzekong was the 'real one' in 2001?)


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Dr G. and Sinc:
> 
> You were up before me and we have 4-7 time difference in my favour! Needless to say the end of last night was a bit blurry but entertainment was had by all, although I noticed this morning that my shirt had been burnt by stray fireworks!
> 
> A healthy and happy new year to all at the Shang and beyond!
> 
> (by the way, and apologies if this is old ground, do you know that China 'settled' a dispute between 3 towns claiming the Shangri-La name and chose that Duzekong was the 'real one' in 2001?)


Francois, yes, you are now 4 full time zones ahead of me now that I am living in Nova Scotia, compared to the 3 1/2 zones "across the pond" when I was living in St. John's, NL. 

Re The Shang, the name of the club house is based upon the novel "Lost Horizon", written in 1933 by James Hilton. The book was turned into a movie, also called "Lost Horizon", in 1937 by director Frank Capra. It is best remembered as the origin of Shangri-La, a fictional utopian lamasery high in the mountains of Tibet. Since I do not recognize China's claim over Tibet, nor do I acknowledge their claim over the name "Shangri-La". Seems we are at a standoff. Luckily, I am protected by my 2nd amendment rights under the ehMacLand Bill of Rights which grants me the right to "bare arms" in hot or cold weather (I was able to wear a tee shirt up until about a week ago here in Lunenburg, NS). So, to the Chinese leaders I say "From my cold dead hands will you take my tee shirt away from me ............... and don't step on the doxies."

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend sent this to me. I thought it was appropriate to share it with our Shang family. May the tides of change bring us some good fortune. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Moscool

dr.g. said:


> i am protected by my 2nd amendment rights under the ehmacland bill of rights which grants me the right to "bare arms" in hot or cold weather (i was able to wear a tee shirt up until about a week ago here in lunenburg, ns). So, to the chinese leaders i say "from my cold dead hands will you take my tee shirt away from me ............... And don't step on the doxies.


:d:d


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> :d:d


Right on, brother. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone else sent this to me.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day All - Happy New Years everybody!

Lunch time here, think I'll have a light lunch today - had a rather extensive/intensive Chinese food supper at a friends party last night..

Very good food & long discussions which tended to focus on times past. Most frequently used line was.." I remember when...."

A lot of history reviewed, some formerly unknown exploits revealed, in all great times relived by a bunch of old farts (ladies gravitated to another room)

All in all a great New Years


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day All - Happy New Years everybody!
> 
> Lunch time here, think I'll have a light lunch today - had a rather extensive/intensive Chinese food supper at a friends party last night..
> 
> Very good food & long discussions which tended to focus on times past. Most frequently used line was.." I remember when...."
> 
> A lot of history reviewed, some formerly unknown exploits revealed, in all great times relived by a bunch of old farts (ladies gravitated to another room)
> 
> All in all a great New Years


Good to hear, Bill. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day All - Happy New Years everybody!
> 
> Lunch time here, think I'll have a light lunch today - had a rather extensive/intensive Chinese food supper at a friends party last night..
> 
> Very good food & long discussions which tended to focus on times past. Most frequently used line was.." I remember when...."
> 
> A lot of history reviewed, some formerly unknown exploits revealed, in all great times relived by a bunch of old farts (ladies gravitated to another room)
> 
> All in all a great New Years


Well, Bill, that is our plan for today, a big feed from a new Chinese spot in town called the Wok House.

Only difference is that I will be the only 'old fart' in attendance. (I never call Ann and old fart. I find it has lengthened my life span.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Bill, that is our plan for today, a big feed from a new Chinese spot in town called the Wok House.
> 
> Only difference is that I will be the only 'old fart' in attendance. (I never call Ann and old fart. I find it has lengthened my life span.)


    :lmao:


----------



## johnp

I (an even older fart!!) was treated to a belated birthday lunch Wednesday - some Korean fare at a new-to-us place in a neighbourhood a short drive from here. I was asked to pick the place, and it turned out to be a fine treat, and big hit with the three of us (Jean, daughter, and I).

It's just Jean and I for New Years dinner today - we have a rock cornish hen, with bread stuffing, baked yam & potato, cream & kernel corn, and cranberry sauce on the menu. After just a snack type dinner for New Years Eve, this should really hit the spot!!


----------



## OldeBullDust

@johnp
Sounds delicious, a great alternative to Stuffed Turkey & stuffed family.

I noticed that there seems to be a number of fine & tasty meals here but very little mention of a New Years resolution concerning dieting/loosing weight etc etc.

While I think expanding the membership might be to the good, I don't think just making each club members waistline larger is quite the same thing.i

We may have to install an exercise room at the Shangri-La Clubhouse!

_Edited to make comment Family rated_


----------



## Aurora

The Shag! Was that a freudian slip?


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> The Shag! Was that a freudian slip?


I actually laughed out loud when I read that entire sentence, but chalked it up to an unintentional typo. Very funny all the same and made my NY Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## OldeBullDust

All for the lack of a single letter

Suddenly it's R rated!


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> All for the lack of a single letter
> 
> Suddenly it's R rated!



Hey, maybe we'll all get to read all those shag exercise excuses for those various carpet burn memories yet… assuming they are still just memories…


----------



## KC4

Happy New Year Shang Gang! 

I hope all are well! What's the news? What's the Doxie count at now? 

I am doing well, had a very busy year with much going on, highs and lows and steady work, work, work and very little play. Maybe this year will be different, but it's not shaping up that way so far. 

I don't really have much time these days for my usual interests of food, art, music or photography, but here's a shot I took in October of an old wagon in a Saskatchewan field. It would be a scene I'd love to paint, but I don't think the paint would do it justice.


----------



## SINC

Lovely shot Kim, nice work. Happy New Year to you and yours!


----------



## KC4

Thanks Don. I find the image calming to look at. 

How are you? What's new?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Thanks Don. I find the image calming to look at.
> 
> How are you? What's new?


Well Kim, we had a busy year, but mostly fighting medical issues. I went through a four month period of eye surgeries and infections that kept me busy with more doctors than I would have liked. Ann also had a total knee replacement in early October and is just now recovering to walk normally again. While both issues took some time and held some discomfort, we are now relieved that all turned out well.

We only got in one trip for about a week last summer in the motor home and look forward to new travels in the summer ahead. SAP continues to keep me busy and since 2016 marks its eighth anniversary, it makes me think I should stay at it for a couple more years to stretch its life to a full 10 years.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a Yowie down under, a video on a folding table that took much skill to make and a sheet of ice that flies off the roof of a vehicle in our daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Happy New Year Shang Gang!
> 
> I hope all are well! What's the news? What's the Doxie count at now?
> 
> I am doing well, had a very busy year with much going on, highs and lows and steady work, work, work and very little play. Maybe this year will be different, but it's not shaping up that way so far.
> 
> I don't really have much time these days for my usual interests of food, art, music or photography, but here's a shot I took in October of an old wagon in a Saskatchewan field. It would be a scene I'd love to paint, but I don't think the paint would do it justice.
> View attachment 64762


An excellent picture, Kim. Very well balance and quite calming.

All goes well here. We have five adult doxies and five pups, but three are spoken for and will go to their new homes when the shipping embargo is lifted next week.

Retired now, but I am teaching one online grad course as a sessional, so I guess I am semi-retired.

What is Kacey doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee? Christmas cookies? Leftover New Year's Day treats???


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning Marc, a cup of your dark roast coffee would hit the spot right now.

Had to edit my unfortunate post to make it more family acceptable, jeez!, miss one letter and suddenly I'm writing porn!

Anyway, time to start my New Year cleanup - toss some of last years clutter/old magazines/boxes etc. I can finally get rid of my old 2009 office files.

I though we were supposed to be in the paperless society. At least I no longer have a fax machine spitting out annoying ads & spam.

TTFN


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Bill. Fresh coffee coming right up.

Spring cleaning in early Jan. ............................... a great idea. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Well Kim, we had a busy year, but mostly fighting medical issues. I went through a four month period of eye surgeries and infections that kept me busy with more doctors than I would have liked. Ann also had a total knee replacement in early October and is just now recovering to walk normally again. While both issues took some time and held some discomfort, we are now relieved that all turned out well.
> 
> We only got in one trip for about a week last summer in the motor home and look forward to new travels in the summer ahead. SAP continues to keep me busy and since 2016 marks its eighth anniversary, it makes me think I should stay at it for a couple more years to stretch its life to a full 10 years.


Sorry to learn about the medical issues for both you and Ann, Don, but glad to know that they are now under control. 

Also happy to see SAP still in production. Unfortunately, I don't have the luxury of visiting it much, but this morning I did. That clip of the sheet of ice flying off a car is alarming to say the least.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> An excellent picture, Kim. Very well balance and quite calming.
> 
> All goes well here. We have five adult doxies and five pups, but three are spoken for and will go to their new homes when the shipping embargo is lifted next week.
> 
> Retired now, but I am teaching one online grad course as a sessional, so I guess I am semi-retired.
> 
> What is Kacey doing these days?


Thanks Marc. Nice to get the update on the Doxies and to hear that you are semi retirement. How is that change in lifestyle suiting you? 

Kacey is doing well, working in the hospitality service business currently, but I think she's about had enough bar-tending and is looking at more university. She has moved out into her own place and now has rent, utilities and car payments to tend to. As she has admitted to me, "Adulting is HARD!" 

(snicker)


----------



## KC4

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning Marc, a cup of your dark roast coffee would hit the spot right now.
> 
> Had to edit my unfortunate post to make it more family acceptable, jeez!, miss one letter and suddenly I'm writing porn!
> 
> Anyway, time to start my New Year cleanup - toss some of last years clutter/old magazines/boxes etc. I can finally get rid of my old 2009 office files.
> 
> I though we were supposed to be in the paperless society. At least I no longer have a fax machine spitting out annoying ads & spam.
> 
> TTFN


Good idea Bill, 
That's what I am working on now too - cleaning up old files/papers. I'm also seriously considering letting go of at least a few of my long held "collections". It's time. Most of my collections have started their own collections - dust! It feels very cathartic to see all this stuff going away (mostly to good-will). 

After having some important people in my life pass this year, and then having to tend with the dispersal of their life "collections", I now better understand that most of these aren't important, and regardless, should be dealt with by me before someone else is forced to make decisions as to how to contend with them.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc. Nice to get the update on the Doxies and to hear that you are semi retirement. How is that change in lifestyle suiting you?
> 
> Kacey is doing well, working in the hospitality service business currently, but I think she's about had enough bar-tending and is looking at more university. She has moved out into her own place and now has rent, utilities and car payments to tend to. As she has admitted to me, "Adulting is HARD!"
> 
> (snicker)


Life goes well here in Lunenburg, Kim. The pace of life is much slower here and people are very friendly, even people you don't know and have never met. So, the stress level is low. 

Interesting hearing about Kacey. Wish her well for me in her journey into adulthood.


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Happy New Year Shang Gang! .....


And (though a touch belated) back to you and yours KIM, from Jean and I. Hope 2016 is an exciting and most-fulfilling year for you!!

We're hanging in ... and still dining around (and yelping) as much as we can.  We just did a big birthday for me, and Jean's next in Feb. 

Cheers, and the best of wishes!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> And (though a touch belated) back to you and yours KIM, from Jean and I. Hope 2016 is an exciting and most-fulfilling year for you!!
> 
> We're hanging in ... and still dining around (and yelping) as much as we can.  We just did a big birthday for me, and Jean's next in Feb.
> 
> Cheers, and the best of wishes!!


Happy birthday, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. We are now down to 4 pups, with one more going next week to Vancouver, one other pup going in Feb. to Vancouver, and one maybe going to Corner Brook, NL. We shall see.

See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early with the pups. They are getting more like nursing children these days. Way too early for Sunday Brunch, and I might just get the coffee brewing and try to get a quick nap. Later ................................. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. This is a far more reasonable hour to be up and about to start the new day. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the java. A couple of interesting videos today on SAP, but the one on the 1963 Avanti was very interesting. Considering it was made over 50 years ago, that car had so many innovations that still remain in many of today's vehicles making it far ahead of its time. (It starts out kind of slow and disjointed, but stay with it for the interesting stuff later on.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. I recall a friend talking about an Avanti. He owned a classic Alfa Romeo of the same vintage.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true .............. especially when one shows up at your door as a Christmas gift.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day All
Another Gray day here - -2°C, a bit lighter/brighter than yesterday, but not by much.

Still cutting up and bundling old cardboard boxes. Will start on my old paper files next. Everything to be recycled has to be bundled/tied up neatly, otherwise it won't be pick-up. Not a super difficult job, but a bit of a long job when I have at least six filing boxes full!

Anyway, I don't have to rush it, I can take a break and have a glass of Pellee Island white now and then

It'l be nice to have some extra room in the cold cellar.


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the java. A couple of interesting videos today on SAP, but the one on the 1963 Avanti was very interesting. Considering it was made over 50 years ago, that car had so many innovations that still remain in many of today's vehicles making it far ahead of its time. (It starts out kind of slow and disjointed, but stay with it for the interesting stuff later on.)


G'day Don.

Talking about classics, have you caught up with this? The interview is not bad either...


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> G'day Don.
> 
> Talking about classics, have you caught up with this? The interview is not bad either...


Hey Francois, yeah, I noticed it but never took the time to watch it, but I just did and you're right about the interview. Obama is a real laid back guy, thanks for prodding me. As for the car, it is my fav 'Vette ever, but sadly not enough about it!


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Hey Francois, yeah, I noticed it but never took the time to watch it, but I just did and you're right about the interview. Obama is a real laid back guy, thanks for prodding me. As for the car, it is my fav 'Vette ever, but sadly not enough about it!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day All
> Another Gray day here - -2°C, a bit lighter/brighter than yesterday, but not by much.
> 
> Still cutting up and bundling old cardboard boxes. Will start on my old paper files next. Everything to be recycled has to be bundled/tied up neatly, otherwise it won't be pick-up. Not a super difficult job, but a bit of a long job when I have at least six filing boxes full!
> 
> Anyway, I don't have to rush it, I can take a break and have a glass of Pellee Island white now and then
> 
> It'l be nice to have some extra room in the cold cellar.


Good progress, Bill. Yes, take a break and relax a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Atlantic Canada cleaning up after blizzard deals wintry blow | Globalnews.ca

Luckily, this was a year ago tomorrow. A year ago today I was remarking to my wife how little snow we had gotten in Lunenburg, NS a day or so after New Year's Day. Then, it hit ................... Even our doxies, who like snow, were a bit taken back by this first storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. A JFL gang vid for Marc his morning on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. A JFL gang vid for Marc his morning on SAP.


Morning, Don. That was a good JFL gag ............. the expressions on the faces of the people were priceless.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Marc
A cup of hot coffee would be greatly appreciated this morning.

Outside temp is -16°C with a stiff breeze - brings tears to the eyes just standing out for a short time.

Even the male cat stays out for only a few minutes - he came in with a touch of frost on his coat.

A good time to concentrate on the indoor portion of my "Honey - Do" list.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Bill. Hot coffee coming right up. 

I am not able to handle those sorts of temps. My wife, Deborah, who grew up in Edmonton and Calgary, does not mind the extreme cold temps. It is 2C here and sunny, but she feels cold outside. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Marc
> A cup of hot coffee would be greatly appreciated this morning.
> 
> Outside temp is -16°C with a stiff breeze - brings tears to the eyes just standing out for a short time.
> 
> Even the male cat stays out for only a few minutes - he came in with a touch of frost on his coat.
> 
> A good time to concentrate on the indoor portion of my "Honey - Do" list.


Similar conditions here Bill at -17°, but with no wind it feels not too bad out there.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. That was a good JFL gag ............. the expressions on the faces of the people were priceless.


The part that got me was when they twisted that empty plastic water bottle to create the joint noise. Ely loves to play with empty bottles and she makes this noise all the time she has one. We let her play with them before they get tossed in the recycle bin.


----------



## OldeBullDust

I can relate to that Marc.

When I lived in Labrador, I could handle almost any cold weather, but when I visited Toronto one year in February, I felt I was freezing - I believe the damp/moisture made all the difference.


----------



## SINC

OldeBullDust said:


> I can relate to that Marc.
> 
> When I lived in Labrador, I could handle almost any cold weather, but when I visited Toronto one year in February, I felt I was freezing - I believe the damp/moisture made all the difference.


I know what you mean Bill, When we lived in SW Ontario in the 1970s by the lakes, -7° F was just unbearable. The humidity made it feel much colder than it does at -30° C out here. Ditto for the summer temps. 100° F one summer nearly killed me. Gimme 33° C with low humidity out here anytime instead.


----------



## OldeBullDust

> 100° F one summer nearly killed me. Gimme 33° C out here anytime instead.


Quite True Don
When the temp here in the summer gets above 25°C I start hiding in may office until the cool of the evening. I could never lay out in the sun and bake like some of our friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Similar conditions here Bill at -17°, but with no wind it feels not too bad out there.


XX)XX) I would be dead on the street in these sorts of temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> I can relate to that Marc.
> 
> When I lived in Labrador, I could handle almost any cold weather, but when I visited Toronto one year in February, I felt I was freezing - I believe the damp/moisture made all the difference.


Labrador temps are brutal, Bill. When it is -3C in St. John's, it might be -33C in Lab City. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, the folks in SK look upon some of us in the east as wimps ............ and rightfully so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The part that got me was when they twisted that empty plastic water bottle to create the joint noise. Ely loves to play with empty bottles and she makes this noise all the time she has one. We let her play with them before they get tossed in the recycle bin.


cute ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Ancient grave in Alberta farmer's field unearths historical mystery - Edmonton - CBC News

An interesting article. Don, some SAP web bit material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone came into The Café Chez Marc today and posed a real challenge with their meal order. Here is what we served him and he took a picture of it and posted it online.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow bright and early.  Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Ancient grave in Alberta farmer's field unearths historical mystery - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> An interesting article. Don, some SAP web bit material?


Got it! Merci, monsieur.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Someone came into The Café Chez Marc today and posed a real challenge with their meal order. Here is what we served him and he took a picture of it and posted it online.


Now if it came with a pint of vodka and a straw, I would order one myself, Marc!


----------



## SINC

Morning all,today on SAP a squirrel shovels its sidewalk in our daily gif, 10 illusions that will make you wonder how he did it and Is This The Creepiest Forest In The World?


----------



## Moscool

Some of these illusions are pretty unique! The freezing of the fountain must be how it feels like in deep Alberta on a cold January day!


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Some of these illusions are pretty unique! The freezing of the fountain must be how it feels like in deep Alberta on a cold January day!


Nope, it's colder than that Francois!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. All this talk about cold makes me want some hot freshly brewed coffee. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## SINC

Morning Mark, a coffee would hit the spot right about now, since I went back to bed for a few hours more shut eye.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

Definitely need a hot cup of coffee today Marc.

It was -18.5°C this morning when I got up, and I had to head out early this morning - had an early Doctors appointment.

Snow squeaked and crunched with every step!


----------



## SINC

So sorry to read of Daisy's passing today Marc, sympathies to Deborah and you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So sorry to read of Daisy's passing today Marc, sympathies to Deborah and you.


Thank you, Don. I came down at 7AM this morning and I knew she was not well. Deborah took her to the vet, but all her systems were slowly shutting down. So, she did not suffer long and had a good life with us these past 14+ years. Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> So sorry to read of Daisy's passing today Marc, sympathies to Deborah and you.



Sad to read of this, but I guess SINC's NEWS journalistic nose experience picked it up somewhere, as I sure missed it.

Sorry, but a good long life it seems.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sad to read of this, but I guess SINC's NEWS journalistic nose experience picked it up somewhere, as I sure missed it.
> 
> Sorry, but a good long life it seems.


Thank you, Patrick. Don and I are friends on Facebook.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It has been a long day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is ready for another day with a video on the problem solving common crow, a yarn about Miss Beatrice, the church organist and a story about 'honey laundering'. And no, that's not 'money'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Interesting story about the value of honey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the order of the day as I start my semester ............ as a sessional. Strange way to retire.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Hot coffee is the order of the day as I start my semester ............ as a sessional. Strange way to retire.


Isn't your university a half time zone away?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Isn't your university a half time zone away?


Yes, Francois. Here in Lunenburg, NS, we are on Atlantic Time. In St. John's, NL, they are on Newfoundland time, which is 1/2 hour ahead of us. Still, since my course is asynchronous, in that I have had students in Asia, Europe, South America, five states in the US and every Canadian province and territory (wherever there is a Memorial Fac. of Education student taking our M.Ed. program in literacy), I can't expect everyone to be online at the same time. So, they have their assignments and can do them at their own schedule and pace. Students seem to like this arrangement, based on the feedback I get from ratemyprofessors.com Marc Glassman at Memorial University of Newfoundland - RateMyProfessors.com

So, Memorial University is in St. John's, NL ......... I am here in Lunenburg, NS, and my grad students are teaching wherever they are able to find employment.


----------



## SINC

Just had a look at your ratings on the professor site. You can certainly hold your head high given your students feedback. Well done sir! :clap:


----------



## Moscool

+1 !


----------



## Moscool

Marc, I'm sure you'll be interested in what my wife is up to


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just had a look at your ratings on the professor site. You can certainly hold your head high given your students feedback. Well done sir! :clap:





Moscool said:


> +1 !


Merci, mes amis. I pride myself on the quality of my teaching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Marc, I'm sure you'll be interested in what my wife is up to


Very interesting, Francois. I especially liked "This workshop applies theories of communicative pragmatics to show how lecturers can work successfully with an audience, generate listening and rapport, and build credibility with students." and "This session applies constructivist theories of learning to show how social dynamics are generated, and how they can be utilised in running a room to involve, challenge and inspire students."


----------



## Dr.G.

‘Jurassic World’ is So Much Better When Wiener Dogs Replace the Dinosaurs | fascinately | fascinatingly shareable.

cute


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow over a hot cup of coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care/desire/need for some hot coffee???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. Today on SAP a video with a catchy tune about old cars, a motorcycle with a surprise on our daily gif and a chuckle about the best age to be.


----------



## johnp

Greetings - nice to be back online once again. Our complex was under a total power shutdown yesterday (some kind of vault maintenance) from 9:20am to 6:20pm. Used some of the morning to get out and about, then Jean and I enjoyed lots of balcony time in the afternoon. Lots of clocks to reset once the power was back on, but otherwise, we survived fine (missed our toys and a hot meal meal though!!) Everything is back to normal today.

Sure happy we had such fine weather yesterday during the power outage. It was sunny (bright and clear) and mild (hit 10C in the shade out on the balcony for our high), which sure helped us cope with having no lights, heat, et al. And apparently, our building survived whatever it was that was done (certainly not always the case with all that's done here!!).

Now if we could just get rid of all this fog!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Greetings - nice to be back online once again. Our complex was under a total power shutdown yesterday (some kind of vault maintenance) from 9:20am to 6:20pm. Used some of the morning to get out and about, then Jean and I enjoyed lots of balcony time in the afternoon. Lots of clocks to reset once the power was back on, but otherwise, we survived fine (missed our toys and a hot meal meal though!!) Everything is back to normal today.
> 
> Sure happy we had such fine weather yesterday during the power outage. It was sunny (bright and clear) and mild (hit 10C in the shade out on the balcony for our high), which sure helped us cope with having no lights, heat, et al. And apparently, our building survived whatever it was that was done (certainly not always the case with all that's done here!!).
> 
> Now if we could just get rid of all this fog!!


Welcome back, John. 

Sunny and 5C here in Lunenburg, so send your fog this way.


----------



## Dr.G.

An old man lay sprawled across three entire seats at a concert.

When the usher came by and noticed this, he whispered to the old man,

"Sorry sir, but you're only allowed one seat."

The old man didn't budge.

The usher became more impatient.

"Sir, if you don't get up from there I'm going to have to call the manager."

Once again, the old man just muttered and did nothing.

The usher marched briskly back up the aisle and in a moment he returned with the manager.

Together the two of them tried repeatedly to move the old disheveled man, but with no success.

Finally they summoned the police.

The officer surveyed the situation briefly then asked, "All right buddy what's your name?"

"Fred," the old man moaned.

"Where you from, Fred?" asked the police officer.

With a terrible strain in his voice, and without moving, Fred replied;

"The balcony".......


----------



## Dr.G.

true ...........


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ...... "The balcony".......


Heh, I think we know Fred!!  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Heh, I think we know Fred!!  :lmao:


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/FartIsAFou...440880117693/1200426843319091/?type=3&theater

Don, you should appreciate this one.


----------



## SINC

Well, the joke is funny if you do not understand how the sewage system in a motor home works. This is impossible from outside the motorhome. The only access into the black tank is through the toilet inside the rig. There is a drain on the outside that could be pulled, but that would result in up to 35 gallons of sewage spewing out of a three inch opening very quickly. Any one owning a boat with a head can relate.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the joke is funny if you do not understand how the sewage system in a motor home works. This is impossible from outside the motorhome. The only access into the black tank is through the toilet inside the rig. There is a drain on the outside that could be pulled, but that would result in up to 35 gallons of sewage spewing out of a three inch opening very quickly. Any one owning a boat with a head can relate.


Yuk!!!!!!!! XX)XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call if a night. See you all for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a pig has the 'zoomies' in our video, a dog exits via a slippery floor and 'Genetically Pure Bison Found In Utah'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. The dog and the pig reminds me of the doxies both inside and outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Overdue book by L.M. Montgomery returned to library 38 years late - Edmonton - CBC News

Don, and in your own backyard.


----------



## SINC

Yep, right here indeed but all over local TV on four channels, radio stations, newspapers as well as blown all over Twitter. Not to mention Facebook too. So much exposure for days now that I have to take a pass on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, right here indeed but all over local TV on four channels, radio stations, newspapers as well as blown all over Twitter. Not to mention Facebook too. So much exposure for days now that I have to take a pass on it.


Still, a fine human interest story.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, right here indeed but all over local TV on four channels, radio stations, newspapers as well as blown all over Twitter. Not to mention Facebook too. So much exposure for days now that I have to take a pass on it.



I'm sure some of the St. Albert councilors will be bitching and complaining of lost revenue while they continue to squander away much more on some of their own stupid projects…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm sure some of the St. Albert councilors will be bitching and complaining of lost revenue while they continue to squander away much more on some of their own stupid projects…


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some tractor trickery in our daily gif, A look at a tomato pin cushion like my mother used to have and 'Little Car You Can Drive In France Without A Licence'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That Tractor Trickery! clip was very interesting and unexpected. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

A very slow day here in The Shang. Maybe I should update the menu at The Café Chez Marc to attract more people?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. I miss teaching 6th grade.


----------



## SINC

Boy Marc, you were right about it being a slow day here. I'm guilty as I have been busy all day looking after Ely and watching the golf from Hawaii. I took her to the back shop with me as Crystal was busy trying to help her long time girlfriend from their school days in Fort Mac. Her Dad (79) fell yesterday and is in hospital, He has Alzheimers and the doc says if he falls again it may be his last, so she needed some support. He is still living at home, but that now has to end. Such a sad disease for a family to deal with.


----------



## SINC

On another note, I did something I have never done before and bought a five pack online for the US Powerball lottery tonight that has now reached $900 million US. That is $1.3 B Canadian. If I win, I will be throwing a big party in the Shang.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> On another note, I did something I have never done before and bought a five pack online for the US Powerball lottery tonight that has now reached $900 million US. That is $1.3 B Canadian. If I win, I will be throwing a big party in the Shang.



Good luck.

PS: Does the U.S. still restrict the $$ amount a Canadian citizen can receive from any such winnings, or did they stop that completely as well???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> On another note, I did something I have never done before and bought a five pack online for the US Powerball lottery tonight that has now reached $900 million US. That is $1.3 B Canadian. If I win, I will be throwing a big party in the Shang.


Bonne chance, mon ami. If you win, you could pay your tab at The Café Chez Marc. To day, it amount to $1,295,735.99 ............ give our take a few cents or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami. If you win, you could pay your tab at The Café Chez Marc. To day, it amount to $1,295,735.99 ............ give our take a few cents or two.


Darn, that must be two months worth, is it? Surely it can't be one?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, let's see if we can liven up the Shang today. I intend to watch the Hyundai PGA tourney from Hawaii this afternoon out in the shop. Since we are going through the coldest spell of the winter so far, I love to sit and watch the palm trees blowing in the breeze and the whales cavorting off the shore of the golf course. It warms me up nicely and improves my frame of mind. Oh, and the golf is pretty good too as Jorden Speith leads the pack.

The dog loves to come out there with me, but she is not much of a golf fan. Ely prefers to curl up at my feet and snooze.


----------



## SINC

Meanwhile on SAP today a video of a herd of elephants coming together to rescue a calf stuck in the mud, a dog who has trouble with a swing and in the The Things That People Send Us - I can't count how many times I have thought this about cyclists! Have a great day all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute picture of Ely. Our doxies do that as well while I am teaching online. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...392edc612_story.html?wpisrc=al_alert-national

Sorry to hear that you did not win the lottery yesterday. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Cute picture of Ely. Our doxies do that as well while I am teaching online.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...392edc612_story.html?wpisrc=al_alert-national
> 
> Sorry to hear that you did not win the lottery yesterday. Such is Life.


No, but neither did anyone else and the jackpot now is at $1.3 Billion, USD or about $1.77 Billion CDN. I think I will buy another ticket for the Wednesday draw. 

Ely is never very far away from me during the day. Here she is looking out the window, which she does about every hour or so to check on the neighbours.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, but neither did anyone else and the jackpot now is at $1.3 Billion, USD or about $1.77 Billion CDN. I think I will buy another ticket for the Wednesday draw.
> 
> Ely is never very far away from me during the day. Here she is looking out the window, which she does about every hour or so to check on the neighbours.


Good guard dog, Don.

Where do you get your ticket? How much per ticket?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good guard dog, Don.
> 
> Where do you get your ticket? How much per ticket?


From an online official site Marc. Got five sets of numbers for about $22. Can give you link if you wish via email.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> From an online official site Marc. Got five sets of numbers for about $22. Can give you link if you wish via email.


Yes, you may send the link to my MUN email address. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of a train going past my house. Since there are no trains in this area of NS, I realized it was the wind and rain. It is currently 9C with pouring rain and very strong winds pounding the southwestern side of my house. Luckily, the doxies remain asleep since they do NOT want to go outside in this sort of weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has finally stopped so it is safe to take the doxies outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to get the coffee brewing. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good. I went to bed right after the Golden Globes at 9 and did not awaken until 6 for a solid straight nine hours. I guess I needed that to catch up on my shut eye. Check out the mesmerizing machine on the SAP daily gif today.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, you may send the link to my MUN email address. Merci.


Link sent.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good. I went to bed right after the Golden Globes at 9 and did not awaken until 6 for a solid straight nine hours. I guess I needed that to catch up on my shut eye. Check out the mesmerizing machine on the SAP daily gif today.


Coffee coming right up, Don. A cute "Mesmerizing Machine!". I love toys like that. :love2:

"Indiana Bone Temple of Groom"????????? :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. Wild weekend weather here in Windsor....12c on Saturday and then -8 with 3 inches of snow on Sunday........


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Woke up to the sound of a train going past my house. Since there are no trains in this area of NS, I realized it was the wind and rain. It is currently 9C with pouring rain and very strong winds pounding the southwestern side of my house. Luckily, the doxies remain asleep since they do NOT want to go outside in this sort of weather.



I listened to an old CBC type radio broadcast many years ago (60's) describing a fellow that had a huge audio system and speakers in the back of his truck, and drove through some towns in the U.S. on a schedule at night playing recorded train sounds where there were no trains or even train tracks at all. It was hilarious and apparantly drove the city folks and the officials crazy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Wild weekend weather here in Windsor....12c on Saturday and then -8 with 3 inches of snow on Sunday........


Yikes!!

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I listened to an old CBC type radio broadcast many years ago (60's) describing a fellow that had a huge audio system and speakers in the back of his truck, and drove through some towns in the U.S. on a schedule at night playing recorded train sounds where there were no trains or even train tracks at all. It was hilarious and apparantly drove the city folks and the officials crazy.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I had the four pups outside to play in the backyard which is now free of snow. They raced about and romped like puppies should when allowed to be free-range.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, things are good thanks. Got a couple of days teaching part time in. We are hoping to head down to Georgia soon. We were planning on heading down after Xmas, but Tovah got chicken pox, so we had to wait. Chicken Pox at 60! Who would have thought.


----------



## SINC

A little news item with a surprise ending I came across while searching for SAP material.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMnMgX7GiOA


----------



## pm-r

:lmao: :clap:  I sure missed catching that one, but that was when I was in hospital for 4 1/2 weeks in 2013, so a nice find for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are good thanks. Got a couple of days teaching part time in. We are hoping to head down to Georgia soon. We were planning on heading down after Xmas, but Tovah got chicken pox, so we had to wait. Chicken Pox at 60! Who would have thought.


Sorry to hear about Tovah and her chicken pox. Hopefully, you shall be in the sunny south before too long. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did not see that end coming, Don.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Did not see that end coming, Don.



And of course you don't want to miss the followup…

_Shark Week: Snuffy Lives!_
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4s7g1sBUwo[/ame]

Otherwise I'm sure Disney and/or Sea World would have been screaming animal cruelty or some such …


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And of course you don't want to miss the followup…
> 
> _Shark Week: Snuffy Lives!_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4s7g1sBUwo
> 
> Otherwise I'm sure Disney and/or Sea World would have been screaming animal cruelty or some such …


Good one, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Could you guarantee yourself a Powerball jackpot? - Jan. 11, 2016

Don, want to go in as partners on this idea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/CBCNovaScotia/videos/10154035360786842/

Some nice clips from Lunenburg are included.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Could you guarantee yourself a Powerball jackpot? - Jan. 11, 2016
> 
> Don, want to go in as partners on this idea?


Well sure, why not? It's a sure thing. Oh wait, that's too much math for us to figure out every possible combination.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP an old video of Donald Trump that shows just how long he has held his wacko views, a guy who spins off his quad and a Swirling ‘UFO Gateway’ Appears Over Large Hadron Collider.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well sure, why not? It's a sure thing. Oh wait, that's too much math for us to figure out every possible combination.




Automator and a few beers…??? Hmmm…???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP an old video of Donald Trump that shows just how long he has held his wacko views, a guy who spins off his quad and a Swirling ‘UFO Gateway’ Appears Over Large Hadron Collider.


Interesting. He had good words for Jessie Jackson.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Automator and a few beers…??? Hmmm…???


Come in with Don and me and we shall split it three ways.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 3C at just past 2PM. Had the doxie pups out to play in our backyard, which was fun for them. The older doxies just seem to ignore them, both inside and outside of the house.


----------



## johnp

No doxies to join us in our fun outside a while ago ... and with the heavy cloud cover, none of the 'soaring' birds we often see either. But at 9C, in January, no compaints!!


----------



## johnp

" ... no compaints!! "
.. and that's no complaints either!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> No doxies to join us in our fun outside a while ago ... and with the heavy cloud cover, none of the 'soaring' birds we often see either. But at 9C, in January, no compaints!!


John, there are always doxies available on a short-term loan basis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. I want to listen to and watch Pres. Obama's last State of the Union address. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good night Marc
Good Night all

Early to bed, have to get up early - out for most of the day - depending on how much snow we get overnight!

Pleasant Dreams everyone


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up and at 'em for the day with a video featuring the U.S. Air Force Band At The Smithsonian, a proper bike and a look at some Political Aphorisms.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good night Marc
> Good Night all
> 
> Early to bed, have to get up early - out for most of the day - depending on how much snow we get overnight!
> 
> Pleasant Dreams everyone


Morning, Bill. Early to bed ............. early to rise. We got about five inches of snow here overnight which brought down some power lines here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got our power back so I guess I shall make some belated coffee for anyone who needs it this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that must have been some heavy wet snow to bring down power lines. We seldom get that kind of thing here, but if we do on occasion, it is almost always in May. I recall such snow in May some 15 odd years ago that took a 30 foot high shubert cherry tree down and it landed on our front door steps. Both our cherry trees are now gone, victims of black knot disease.


----------



## Rps

Morning all! Cold here, for Windsor -20 with wind chill, but moving to +5 over the next two days, then, of course, comes the rain. Will take a BT coffee if in stock Marc. 

Don, does Edmonton have a ring road? As per the photo in SAP this morning.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, does Edmonton have a ring road? As per the photo in SAP this morning.


Yes Rp, the ring road shown clearly in that photo is the Anthony Henday that runs just a half km from our home and circles the city. When started, it was on the outskirts, but in taking the best part of 10 years to construct, so far as it is not yet finished, the city has grown around it and now there is talk of a second ring road further out again. It cannot go any further out to the north though as it borders on the St. Albert city limit near our home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all! Cold here, for Windsor -20 with wind chill, but moving to +5 over the next two days, then, of course, comes the rain. Will take a BT coffee if in stock Marc.
> 
> Don, does Edmonton have a ring road? As per the photo in SAP this morning.


Coffee coming right up, Rp. Remember, we deliver down to Georgia if you have "a hankerin' " for some Café Chez Marc brew when you folks get down there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Powerball lottery: Questions about legitimacy of online ticket brokers not stopping Canadians - World - CBC News

Don, Patrick, I still say we should combine our winning and invest in a doxie and llama ranch on the AB/SK border. Interested?


----------



## pm-r

Still some time to get out your calculator…. 

But as they say, if you haven't got a ticket… 

Is It Mathematically Rational To Purchase A Powerball Ticket?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Still some time to get out your calculator….
> 
> But as they say, if you haven't got a ticket…
> 
> Is It Mathematically Rational To Purchase A Powerball Ticket?


Just think if we win ................. Don could pay off his tab and we could own much of AB/SK farmland to have herds of doxies and llamas roam freely once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We might wake up tomorrow to find we are the biggest landowners in Canada. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. We might wake up tomorrow to find we are the biggest landowners in Canada. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


Or not! But really who cares? It was fun trying and after all, if you do not have a ticket, you cannot win. Besides, if we don't win, I have a good chance that Chez Marc will continue with my tab.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. We might wake up tomorrow to find we are the biggest landowners in Canada. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.



Might is a good word, and then be joined by a Loonie value of maybe $0.40usd!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Or not! But really who cares? It was fun trying and after all, if you do not have a ticket, you cannot win. Besides, if we don't win, I have a good chance that Chez Marc will continue with my tab.





pm-r said:


> Might is a good word, and then be joined by a Loonie value of maybe $0.40usd!!!


Well, three people won ..................................... but it was not us.  Such is Life.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ccording-to-reports/?wpisrc=al_alert-national


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, isn't this Thursday, not OtHD? 

At any rate the coffee sounds good. Today on SAP a group of doctors who call themselves the 'Laryngospasms' entertain in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, isn't this Thursday, not OtHD?
> 
> At any rate the coffee sounds good. Today on SAP a group of doctors who call themselves the 'Laryngospasms' entertain in our video.


Today, OtHD stands for "Oh the Humanity Day" in that we lost the Powerball draw.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Today, OtHD stands for "Oh the Humanity Day" in that we lost the Powerball draw.


I should have know that Marc, sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I should have know that Marc, sorry.


No problem. Luckily, you put some doxie pics on SAP, which is why I am willing to carry your tab, which is now up to $1,295,741.99. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we are going through a bit of a cold spell for a few days so will try and limit being outdoors. I have to take Ann to the eye doc today to have drops put in and have her eyes examined for cataract progress. I had mine done Wednesday so she could drive me home and vice versa today. Although I do have the beginnings of cataracts, the doc said it is nothing to be concerned about as he said on a scale of 1 to 100, he would put my level at a 2. I hope Ann is as lucky today.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP, our daily gif shows a guy who has a knack for putting away a grocery cart, A video of how Tabasco sauce is made and if you are tall and your wife is shorter, the bigger the difference, the better the relationship is the norm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we are going through a bit of a cold spell for a few days so will try and limit being outdoors. I have to take Ann to the eye doc today to have drops put in and have her eyes examined for cataract progress. I had mine done Wednesday so she could drive me home and vice versa today. Although I do have the beginnings of cataracts, the doc said it is nothing to be concerned about as he said on a scale of 1 to 100, he would put my level at a 2. I hope Ann is as lucky today.


2 is good, Don. I have had cataract surgery on both eyes, so I am done with this procedure. Good luck with Ann's doctor visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee as you read through SAP???


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning Everybody
Oh Yes Marc, coffee please, cream no sugar.

Don & Marc, you two sure get up & online early - or are you texting from your bed? 

As I'm retired, I gave up crawling out of the sack in the wee hours of the morning. Too many years of getting up and driving to work in the dark, then driving home again in the dark.

Another Friday, another week gone - we're at the middle of the first month already! Working on my Honey-Do list makes the time fly.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ...... I have had cataract surgery on both eyes, so I am done with this procedure......


Guess I'll be a candidate for cataract surgery next. The cataract in the right eye is well-started, and just showing signs of beginning in the left eye. Will be seeing my eye doctor in March, and will get a status report at that time.
.... just one of many 'things' happening to my aging body!!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning Everybody
> Oh Yes Marc, coffee please, cream no sugar.
> 
> Don & Marc, you two sure get up & online early - or are you texting from your bed?
> 
> As I'm retired, I gave up crawling out of the sack in the wee hours of the morning. Too many years of getting up and driving to work in the dark, then driving home again in the dark.
> 
> Another Friday, another week gone - we're at the middle of the first month already! Working on my Honey-Do list makes the time fly.


Bill, we have doxie pups that get up at about 7AM when it is just starting to get light. I am also teaching a course online as a sessional for Memorial Univ., so getting up before the sun helps me to get a start on the day.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Bill, we have doxie pups that get up at about 7AM when it is just starting to get light.


Marc, how come you get light at 7 a.m. aren't we on the same latitude? I sure have to wait until about 7:45 at present...


----------



## pm-r

Not quite…

Lunenburg 44.3833° N
London 51.5072° N

I found that interesting that Lunenburg is so far south.

We're about 48.6506° N at almost the bottom of Vancouver Island BC. London is way up north by comparison!!!


----------



## Moscool

You guys have too much time on your hands!


----------



## pm-r

Moscool said:


> You guys have too much time on your hands!



Not if one is actually learning something…


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 2 is good, Don. I have had cataract surgery on both eyes, so I am done with this procedure. Good luck with Ann's doctor visit.


Well, the doc found some adverse pressure in Ann's right eye and set a benchmark today. She returns in a month for yet another check to see if it is progressing or not. He said it is a treatable condition that bears watching.


----------



## SINC

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning Everybody
> Oh Yes Marc, coffee please, cream no sugar.
> 
> Don & Marc, you two sure get up & online early - or are you texting from your bed?
> 
> As I'm retired, I gave up crawling out of the sack in the wee hours of the morning. Too many years of getting up and driving to work in the dark, then driving home again in the dark.
> 
> Another Friday, another week gone - we're at the middle of the first month already! Working on my Honey-Do list makes the time fly.


Well Bill, I get to bed pretty early as in about 7 or 8 o'clock, then get up sometime between midnight and 2 a.m. to get SAP online (and set it up for the day following) which takes me about 90 minutes to complete. Then I go back to bed for a few hours and get up again about 6 a.m.

That admitted, I have always been an early riser. During my working days the office opened at 8:00 a.m., but I was always at my desk by 6:30 and got most of my work done by the time staff arrived as I was not disturbed during that time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Marc, how come you get light at 7 a.m. aren't we on the same latitude? I sure have to wait until about 7:45 at present...


Well, by 7AM there is no need for the back porch light to be on and I can sit in the den, which faces east, and read without any lights on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> You guys have too much time on your hands!


Not caring for 3 doxie pups, Francois.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not if one is actually learning something…


True. Learning is for a lifetime. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the doc found some adverse pressure in Ann's right eye and set a benchmark today. She returns in a month for yet another check to see if it is progressing or not. He said it is a treatable condition that bears watching.


Sorry to hear of this situation, Don.


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> You guys have too much time on your hands!


Yep, and it's bloody wonderful Francois after 42 years of dancing to someone else's tune. Life is short and we can now break the rules!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, and it's bloody wonderful Francois after 42 years of dancing to someone else's tune. Life is short and we can now break the rules!


Break out the pink Barney suits!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

This is why you need an all doxie dog team.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Break out the pink Barney suits!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, you DID ask . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, you DID ask . . .


XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)

MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't see.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)
> 
> MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't see.beejacon


Wait ......................... I was blind but now I see. It's a miracle.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkLXOWimMY8[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, you DID ask . . .



Aaaaagggghhhh!!! Helllllpppp!!! My Mac has been attacked and invaded by something terrible….  XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Aaaaagggghhhh!!! Helllllpppp!!! My Mac has been attacked and invaded by something terrible….  XX)


Grace will save you, Patrick ......................... believe and you shall be saved.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I thought you may enjoy seeing Ely when I ask her if she would like to come out to the garage with me and shot this rather poor video, but it does show her enthusiasm.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0zpaS6PbZk


----------



## SINC

Morning all, not looking forward to our wind chills today, forecast to reach -40°. SAP is up with a vertical landing in high winds in our daily gif, a young girl plays the theme from Back To The Future in our video and 'Brilliant Cartoons Perfectly Sum Up Life With A Cat'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, great clip of Ely. She is smart and enthusiastic. You have a BFF.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Morning all, not looking forward to our wind chills today, forecast to reach -40°."  XX)  XX)  XX) XX) XX)

Bonne chance, mon ami. You would find me dead outside in those sorts of temps. We wait 15-20cm of wet snow with 0C temps this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee will be the name of the game today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have been out hourly to dig a path in the snow for the doxies and to clear a path to my garage where my snowblower is "parked". I shall not use it until tomorrow when the snow will hopefully stop. We have had about 30cm so far, but it is slowing down to light flurries now. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. While Marc deals with the big snowfall, we are in the middle of a deep freeze. Just got SAP online for your Sunday with a new Whatzit item, a warning of a scam to men and will Yellowstone blow soon? One hopes not as we live only 800 miles from it and would be wiped out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, we received 31cm of snow last night. I shall not tackle the driveway until later today when the sun comes up fully and it warms up a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. From what Don described as his windchill temps in the Weather thread, I would say that hot coffee is the name of the game throughout the day.


----------



## SINC

You bet Marc, hot coffee is the best thing today. Other than hot chocolate of course. That too would work. 

Now -30° with a wind chill of -38°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet Marc, hot coffee is the best thing today. Other than hot chocolate of course. That too would work.
> 
> Now -30° with a wind chill of -38°.


Yikes!!!!!!!! With temps like that, I would have hot chocolate and an electric blanket.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, wonder if this applies in Marc's household?


----------



## SINC

I know that Rp is a fan of those Tassimo coffee makers, at least I think it was him. Our daughter has a Bosch model and has used it less and less over the past few years. I do not drink a lot of coffee, two cups per day is about it, but I have developed a fondness for McCafe coffee from McDonalds. I usually drive there to get one every Sunday morning as it is just one km from our home. But not today as the temperature is much too cold.

That is not a problem as I keep McCafe grounds on hand that I can now buy at Safeway instead of at McDonalds and much cheaper too. As I look for the new pkg that Santa left in my sock this year, I remember that he also had given me a package of McCafe capsules or whatever you call them for the Tassimo. I had our daughter give me a lesson how to use the machine Christmas day, but have never tried to use it before now. So this morning I decide today is the day and get out one of those little things you use to make a single cup.

I fill the thing with fresh cold water and follow the instructions the machine gives me and there sits a steaming cup of coffee, ready for a bit of sugar and cream and a taste delight. Or so I thought. Good grief, this is the worst cuppa crap I have ever tasted. It tastes nothing like coffee made from McCafe grounds. So, out come the grounds and the pot is now on as I await a cuppa my favourite brew. The Tassimo stuff was dumped down the sink.

That leaves me to wonder what the hell I will do with a full package of those little pellet thingies.

Ah, the daughter just got up and appeared in the kitchen, so I tell her of my experience with the Tassimo. She looks at me and smiles, 'why do you think I never use it any more'?

Point taken.


----------



## Rps

Don. I have a Keurig, but I did have a Tassimo, which my daughter "borrowed" when she went to university. I have found regular coffee does not taste as good as that in the pots at shops. But, the flavoured selection is another story.. By the way, did you run two cleaning runs through the machine before you ran your drinking one? That makes a big difference. I haven't tried the McCafe ones as Tovah and I like to go to our local McDs everyday as an outing. I think the temperature of the water makes a big difference as well.....Tovah loves the Mocas at McDs.


----------



## SINC

All's well that ends well Rp as I am enjoying a cuppa from the grounds that tastes just right. And no, I did not know about cleaning runs. Does that just mean no capsule or thingy in it when you run a cup through? What the hell are those things called anyway?


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, Tassimo calls them disks. And, yes, there is a funny looking one, it looks hollow and is made of whitish plastic, that you put in for cleaning, which is running it without a coffee disk. I usually ran the thing twice before I first used it, and on a monthly basis. But, if you have your fav no worries!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, wonder if this applies in Marc's household?


Very, very true, Don ........ especially with the pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk about coffee. Just thought you would like to see how it is made at The Cafe Chez Marc ................ one cup at a time and by hand.

Under the Radar: Japanese Slow-Brewed Coffee — The New York Times | The Kitchn

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/13/magazine/13Food-t-000.html?_r=2&ref=magazine


----------



## Dr.G.

We had the three remaining doxie puppies out back playing in the snow. It is over a foot deep, but they are still so light that they ran on top of the snow. I did not have my camera with me at the time, but it was a cute sight to see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> … … … Does that just mean no capsule or thingy in it when you run a cup through? What the hell are those things called anyway?


I had to go searching but it seems they're called "T-Discs". But not sure if that is only for Tassimo brand related or not.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all. While Marc deals with the big snowfall, we are in the middle of a deep freeze. Just got SAP online for your Sunday with a new Whatzit item, a warning of a scam to men and will Yellowstone blow soon? One hopes not as we live only 800 miles from it and would be wiped out.



Loved the scam warning and I'm glad that Bixman's Whatzit wasn't the insides of some nuclear reactor that would have been close to last week's converter insides challenge!!!

I'd say today's Whatzit is a much more reasonable pair of kitchen gadget kitchen tongs tool or pasta tongs. I believe also used for holding things like eggs and tomatoes etc. for slicing.

But like all good tools, they get used for what they can do. How many have used a screwdriver for a pry bar or a chisel, or….???


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, The Daily GIF clip of the dog going through the "weave poles" reminds me of Casey, our one doxie that did well in the agility class we had him in .................. but he would bang into these poles as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might try this at The Café Chez Marc for lunch tomorrow. Anyone interested in a preorder?

I Thought This Sandwich Was Made With Bread. The Real Story Took Me By Surprise


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Might try this at The Café Chez Marc for lunch tomorrow. Anyone interested in a preorder?
> 
> I Thought This Sandwich Was Made With Bread. The Real Story Took Me By Surprise



I sure doubt if anyone out this way will be trying any of those recipes any time soon with fresh cauliflower here selling for over $9.00+ a head!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sure doubt if anyone out this way will be trying any of those recipes any time soon with fresh cauliflower here selling for over $9.00+ a head!!!


True, but we are selling these sandwiches for $2.50. Put it on Don's tab if you feel that this is too high a price to pay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I sure doubt if anyone out this way will be trying any of those recipes any time soon with fresh cauliflower here selling for over $9.00+ a head!!!


Wow, I thought our prices were high. Last time I looked here this past week it was $6.97 a head.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with a cute gif of a wee kitten getting a big dog out of its way, a video of a marionette in Manhattan and 'Deformed Mountain Lion A Mystery'. The photos with this story are monstrous in terms of the deformity.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, I thought our prices were high. Last time I looked here this past week it was $6.97 a head.


$7 a head here, but a local store had them on sale for $3.50.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee, tea, or grilled cheese sandwiches?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, if that grilled cheese has a wee bit of sweet onion in it, sure thing.  And a coffee too please, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, if that grilled cheese has a wee bit of sweet onion in it, sure thing.  And a coffee too please, merci.


We shall make it to order, Don. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

I thought I would share this breaking news alert I got from the Edmonton Journal in my email this morning.


----------



## Moscool

Where did you hide the body Don? 
We might find it when the snow melts in August..


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Where did you hide the body Don?
> We might find it when the snow melts in August..




How is Life treating you these days, Francois?


----------



## Moscool

Life's good Marc.

Trying to build a real business instead of a 'pretend' business after all these years 

This way we may have a legacy in a couple of years instead of just switching the lights off. 

Don't know if I told you but it's in the field of leadership and generally bringing humanity to the corporate world. Some of it can be a bit specialised like today's blog post...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Life's good Marc.
> 
> Trying to build a real business instead of a 'pretend' business after all these years
> 
> This way we may have a legacy in a couple of years instead of just switching the lights off.
> 
> Don't know if I told you but it's in the field of leadership and generally bringing humanity to the corporate world. Some of it can be a bit specialised like today's blog post...


Very interesting. Went to the Team site to see the face behind the name. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I thought I would share this breaking news alert I got from the Edmonton Journal in my email this morning.


Report of armed man closes west Edmonton school - Edmonton - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Sun dogs stretch across extremely cold Prairie skies - The Weather Network

Don, ever seen these sorts of "dogs"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> News - Sun dogs stretch across extremely cold Prairie skies - The Weather Network
> 
> Don, ever seen these sorts of "dogs"?


You bet Marc, too many times to even count in my lifetime. Always a conversation piece, but never a surprise on the prairies on a cold winter day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet Marc, too many times to even count in my lifetime. Always a conversation piece, but never a surprise on the prairies on a cold winter day.


I would love to see one, Don. Someday ...........................


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up with a video of a blind kid who can belt out the blues at a tender young age for his classmates.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up with a video of a blind kid who can belt out the blues at a tender young age for his classmates.


Afternoon, Don. That clip of the boy playing the blues was amazing. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

See How This Cartoon Challenge Drives People Crazy Looking For Something To Find - NewsLinQ

I found the panda in about 30 seconds .................... Deborah is still looking.


----------



## SINC

Interesting, I found it very quickly. The secret? I know that pandas do not have a carrot for a nose, so a quick scan of noses revealed the panda easily.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> See How This Cartoon Challenge Drives People Crazy Looking For Something To Find - NewsLinQ
> 
> I found the panda in about 30 seconds .................... Deborah is still looking.


I found it instantly but I was about 5 feet from the screen when my wife brought it up.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I found it instantly but I was about 5 feet from the screen when my wife brought it up.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting, I found it very quickly. The secret? I know that pandas do not have a carrot for a nose, so a quick scan of noses revealed the panda easily.


That is the strategy that I used as well, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone hungry?


----------



## Dr.G.

“Peace cannot be kept by force; it can only be achieved by understanding.” ― Albert Einstein


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone hungry?



Must admit that got me with the first quick glimpse. Was looking good for a bit…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Must admit that got me with the first quick glimpse. Was looking good for a bit…


True. It fools most people.


----------



## Dr.G.

For those who are hungry, please not that we shall not be raising our prices with the onset of the weak loonie.

How did cauliflower come to cost as much as a pound of grass-fed ground beef? - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Five planets line up in A.M. sky for 1st time in a decade - The Weather Network

Sadly, Sunday is being forecast as a day of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6hEqS8dcEw

The jumping doxie pups of Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, cute video Marc. SAP is ready to go for the day and features a close up look at the inside works of an MIR machine, a sign at a vet clinic that will make you smile and 'How to suck at Facebook' in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, cute video Marc. SAP is ready to go for the day and features a close up look at the inside works of an MIR machine, a sign at a vet clinic that will make you smile and 'How to suck at Facebook' in WEBBITS.


Morning, Don. Use the video clip of the pups if you need some SAP filler. We are keeping two of the three pups, with the third going to Vancouver next month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone in the mood for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

I could use a cup Marc, now that I am up again after a second sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I could use a cup Marc, now that I am up again after a second sleep.


Afternoon, Don .............. but since it is morning where you are, coffee coming right up.


----------



## SINC

I was out for a 2 km walk this morning in a nearby forest and the trees are so pretty covered in light snow and hoar frost as the RH sits at 93% here today. I will save those pics for SAP, but here is a look at our home from across the street this morning upon my return.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice pic, Don. I see that the streets are still somewhat snow covered. Is your driveway clear?


----------



## Moscool

*Time for a trip to Brittany Marc*



Dr.G. said:


> For those who are hungry, please not that we shall not be raising our prices with the onset of the weak loonie.
> 
> How did cauliflower come to cost as much as a pound of grass-fed ground beef? - The Globe and Mail


If you check here, you find out that the wholesale price is about €0.3 wholesale and €1 retail (C$0.50 and 1.60 respectively) per large unit. :heybaby:

Brittany is one of the largest producing region in Europe (Spain, Italy and France all produce more than the US). So here you go, perfect excuse to go there now that you're a man of leisure/who works remotely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> If you check here, you find out that the wholesale price is about €0.3 wholesale and €1 retail (C$0.50 and 1.60 respectively) per large unit. :heybaby:
> 
> Brittany is one of the largest producing region in Europe (Spain, Italy and France all produce more than the US). So here you go, perfect excuse to go there now that you're a man of leisure/who works remotely.


A man of leisure????? Far too much in debt to stop working or travel much, mon ami.


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> A man of leisure????? Far too much in debt to stop working or travel much, mon ami.


I'll swap your pension against mine any time!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> I'll swap your pension against mine any time!


Luckily, for income tax purposes, Deborah and I am able to split my pension, so that instead of me claiming $60,000, we both report $30,000 and take our individual deductions. It is all legal and one of the few middle class tax breaks given to seniors. Still, luckily I enjoy teaching online and will take as much as Memorial will give me each semester.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> I'll swap your pension against mine any time!


Be careful what you wish for ............... given the exchange rate of the Canadian dollar these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

The pups had fun playing out in the snow this afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The pups had fun playing out in the snow this afternoon.



Watch out the neighbors don't complain of abuse to the animal authorities leaving them out in the snow… as was recently posted elsewhere… 

And here's a video for your collections if you don't have it already I came across today…
https://www.facebook.com/nicedogscom/videos/723537391080268/

Maybe the wasklely wittle wabbit is somewhere close by…


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Nice pic, Don. I see that the streets are still somewhat snow covered. Is your driveway clear?


Yes, Marc, both driveways are clear as the couple I hired do a great job.


----------



## SINC

It is not often one hears songbirds singing here in St. Albert on the 20th day of January. Such was the case however late this afternoon when I took the dog out. Here is a short video I shot of the bird singing away. He is not visible in the video, but he was perched in the centre stem of the tree that is dead centre in the video. It was nice to hear such a sound so far from April and May when it becomes the norm. Be sure your sound is turned up on full so you can hear the bird. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, Marc, both driveways are clear as the couple I hired do a great job.


Two driveways clear ................. good job. Who does the sidewalk?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is not often one hears songbirds singing here in St. Albert on the 20th day of January. Such was the case however late this afternoon when I took the dog out. Here is a short video I shot of the bird singing away. He is not visible in the video, but he was perched in the centre stem of the tree that is dead centre in the video. It was nice to hear such a sound so far from April and May when it becomes the norm. Be sure your sound is turned up on full so you can hear the bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Hopefully, the birds will survive your winter. We had a great many song birds unprotected from the record snow and cold that hit Lunenburg last winter. Many were found when the snow melted in June.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Hopefully, the birds will survive your winter. We had a great many song birds unprotected from the record snow and cold that hit Lunenburg last winter. Many were found when the snow melted in June.



They are probably beyond our retirement income Marc, but many are referred to and called "Snow Birds"… and as you say, many do but many others don't always survive even when the snow melts.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They are probably beyond our retirement income Marc, but many are referred to and called "Snow Birds"… and as you say, many do but many others don't always survive even when the snow melts.


Snow birds are those Canadians who go to Florida, Arizona, etc, during the winter to escape the snow and the cold. Song birds in winter bring some joy to us, but risk getting trapped in the nor'easters that hit us here in the Atlantic provinces, or in the bitter cold of the prairies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Two driveways clear ................. good job. Who does the sidewalk?


The same couple do it all.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Snow birds are those Canadians who go to Florida, Arizona, etc, … …. …



It's OK Marc, I was trying to make it into a joke… looks like it failed… and I sure didn't want to involve our famous elite Canadian Air Force pilots group…


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The same couple do it all.


But not the downspout maintenance I suspect. Or is that how it's done in Forest Lawn or Forest Drive, St Albert, AB general area…

But curious if there's a valid reason… and I'm sure there is…


----------



## SINC

Two reasons. First when it flowed onto the sidewalk in fall and spring, it ran down the sloped driveway and made things so icy one could neither drive nor walk on the driveway. Second it now soaks into the lawn in spring and fall avoiding the sidewalk and driveway and fills the rain barrel that sits under it all summer long.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got SAP online with a tree carving video that is amazing, a wake up call for a kitty and a Doctor Uses MacGyver Skills on Plane to Save Passenger in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just got SAP online with a tree carving video that is amazing, a wake up call for a kitty and a Doctor Uses MacGyver Skills on Plane to Save Passenger in WEBBITS.


Morning, Don. That was an amazing tree carving clip. As for the "wake up call", the doxies are up before me so that would not work.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, approaching 5:00 here and time for me to head back to be for a couple more hours as I have been up since 3:00. Hope there will still be a coffee left by the time I get up.


----------



## SINC

Well, didn't get back to sleep, so maybe a coffee and toast and then another nap?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, didn't get back to sleep, so maybe a coffee and toast and then another nap?


Coming right up, Don ............ if you still want it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jack Nicklaus: 'I'm happy to die penniless' - CNN.com

Don, thought you might like to read this about JN.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, that was a good read. Funny how one always seem to learn more about someone when they take the time to read such articles.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, that was a good read. Funny how one always seem to learn more about someone when they take the time to read such articles.


Very true. I find that the bottom section of SAP with the items about this and that are very educational. As well, I find out who has a birthday today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early once again. See you all for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert Burns Day will be Monday, January 25th, so please place your order for haggis by Sunday morning. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Count me in for the haggis please.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Count me in for the haggis please.


Great. Two for haggis (you and me) .............. with some special oat cakes as well. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Remember These Cute Little Puppies?" Seems to me I do ................... Great idea to then include the video clip of the pups playing in our snow. Feel free to use the actual pics of the pups that I post on FB. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A cuppa would go nicely this morning, thanks Marc. You may want to check out SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A cuppa would go nicely this morning, thanks Marc. You may want to check out SAP this morning.


Coming right up, Don. I already saw SAP this morning .......... see the posts above. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Don. I already saw SAP this morning .......... see the posts above. :clap:


Ah, I did not see that as you were posting at the same time as I this morning and beat me by a single minute. Thought you might like how I tied the old pic to the new video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, I did not see that as you were posting at the same time as I this morning and beat me by a single minute. Thought you might like how I tied the old pic to the new video.


I did. Great idea. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/PlanetPawsPetEssentials/videos/999920903416125/

A great idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Swedish man creates giant snow penis to say sorry for destroying smaller snow penis - Home | As It Happens | CBC Radio

He and I have the same snow blower ................. but I shall use my snow blower for other purposes.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Great. Two for haggis (you and me) .............. with some special oat cakes as well. :love2:



I'll pass on the haggis Marc but add me to your list for some _special oat cakes_ please… assuming a good old Scottish receipt is used… none of those wimpy dieters lite recipes thanks!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll pass on the haggis Marc but add me to your list for some _special oat cakes_ please… assuming a good old Scottish receipt is used… none of those wimpy dieters lite recipes thanks!!!


Well, it is your loss and more haggis for Don and me. I am using a classic Scottish "recipe" for the oat cakes, but I shall give you a modern Scottish "receipt" when it comes time to pay your bill.  Or, just put it on Don's tab .............. :lmao:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Robert Burns Day will be Monday, January 25th, so please place your order for haggis by Sunday morning. Merci.


No thanks on the haggis Marc, but would sure enjoy trying your oat cakes, and if possible, some kippers, for breakfast that morning. 

Some warm thoughts of both -- the kippers, during teen years here, usually shared with my best friend's Father, a fine Scot, who sure enjoyed his kipper breakfasts!! -- and the oat cakes, much more recently, served at breakfast at a favourite B&B in Margaree, Cape Breton.

I'm happy to have some scotch on-hand, and will raise a toast to Mr Burns Monday!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> No thanks on the haggis Marc, but would sure enjoy trying your oat cakes, and if possible, some kippers, for breakfast that morning.
> 
> Some warm thoughts of both -- the kippers, during teen years here, usually shared with my best friend's Father, a fine Scot, who sure enjoyed his kipper breakfasts!! -- and the oat cakes, much more recently, served at breakfast at a favourite B&B in Margaree, Cape Breton.
> 
> I'm happy to have some scotch on-hand, and will raise a toast to Mr Burns Monday!!


OK ........... more haggis for Don and me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Are there any more Scottish dishes that you folks desire? I need to prepare for the gala meal on Monday.


----------



## SINC

Well, a Scotch egg is always a welcome appetizer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, a Scotch egg is always a welcome appetizer.


It shall be there for you Monday meal, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Have to get things ready for Monday's gala feast. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up and ready to go with a gif about a dog who forgets to close the fridge. Also for Marc, I noted a few days back that you enjoyed the little blind kid who played and sang the blues for his classmates. Today's video features yet another young lad who can really belt out the blues. Hope you enjoy it as much. 

And then this, which is hard to believe, '62 People Have The Same Wealth As Half The World'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up and ready to go with a gif about a dog who forgets to close the fridge. Also for Marc, I noted a few days back that you enjoyed the little blind kid who played and sang the blues for his classmates. Today's video features yet another young lad who can really belt out the blues. Hope you enjoy it as much.
> 
> And then this, which is hard to believe, '62 People Have The Same Wealth As Half The World'.


Morning, Don. Another great SAP version today. Very eclectic. You are getting better in your old age.

Yes, the Oxfam report is amazing and upsetting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Who wants to start their day with some hot coffee and pancakes/waffles/French toast?


----------



## SINC

Waffles, eh Marc? Something I rarely eat and not because I don't love them, but we have never purchased a waffle iron in all these years. Not sure why, but since you are offering, I will gladly accept. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Waffles, eh Marc? Something I rarely eat and not because I don't love them, but we have never purchased a waffle iron in all these years. Not sure why, but since you are offering, I will gladly accept. Merci.


We have a great waffle iron and Deborah has a great recipe ................. so it's a winning combo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice cream dreams | The Chronicle Herald

FYI, this is what we sell at The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend of mine with whom I taught in New York City sent me this picture. I thought that it would be a good Whatzit for folks here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow that is hitting the northeast of the US is headed our way, so best to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delaney_card

https://www.google.ca/search?q=dela...UKEwiWutGbhsHKAhWBkoMKHVb-C8AQsAQIJQ&dpr=1.25

The Shang's Whatzit answer.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delaney_card
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=dela...UKEwiWutGbhsHKAhWBkoMKHVb-C8AQsAQIJQ&dpr=1.25
> 
> The Shang's Whatzit answer.



I must admit that I'd never have guessed anywhere close Marc.

I reminded me of a poor mans bad idea of some Pantone color chart sample pages. Complete without any references!!! 

Or test color sheets of blank colored peel off labels. 

But still can't account for the apparent drastic different sized paper sheets.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I must admit that I'd never have guessed anywhere close Marc.
> 
> I reminded me of a poor mans bad idea of some Pantone color chart sample pages. Complete without any references!!!
> 
> Or test color sheets of blank colored peel off labels.
> 
> But still can't account for the apparent drastic different sized paper sheets.


It was an unfair picture if you did not teach or go to NYC schools in the 50s and on up to the 80s, when they started to be phased out.


----------



## SINC

Wow, I too thought it was a paint chart. 

At any rate, SAP is up with today's Whatzit, a brave woman who rides a sling shot and 'The Ultimate Guide To Plane Etiquette'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I haven't a clue what the Whatzit pic is ................. so I shall wait for Patrick to chime in with the answer.

I have seen the Marc Métral and Miss Wendy clip a few times, but still love to watch it again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Very blustery outside, with strong winds blowing about the 20cm of snow we received overnight. It is still snowing, so getting the doxies to go outside is difficult. Still, at some point they will need to brave the elements. We shall see.

So, I shall start in on whatever you folks want for Sunday Brunch. First, however, some strong coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Big Story

An interesting bit of trivia.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Great Big Story
> 
> An interesting bit of trivia.


Morning Marc, that is a SAP vid if I ever saw one, merci!


----------



## SINC

Ran across this one today. That ump took a big hit and shrugged it off.

Great BaseBall Umpire - Video Dailymotion


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Wow, I too thought it was a paint chart.
> 
> At any rate, SAP is up with today's Whatzit, a brave woman who rides a sling shot and 'The Ultimate Guide To Plane Etiquette'.



A bit late with today's start here but had as peek at SAP, and for this Sunday's Whatzit?from a similar device in the bottom of my father's old wooden toolbox, from what I recall, I believe they were used for a hand setting tool saw and tooth straightener. 

But I think there was also an adjustable guide but not sure exactly how it and the whole gizmo was used. I think a small hammer might have been involved, maybe???

He also had and used a pliers type saw tooth setting tool and kept all his hand saws well sharpened. Even the six footer one I had the honor to use on the beach logs to cut into fireplace/woodburner lengths. One of our main heating sources to keep us warm on James Island where I grew up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that is a SAP vid if I ever saw one, merci!


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ran across this one today. That ump took a big hit and shrugged it off.
> 
> Great BaseBall Umpire - Video Dailymotion


That is one tough ump.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting clip from someone living in Purcellville, VA , which is just west of DC. This is the sort of snow we get in Atlantic Canada when we get a nor'easter "snow bomb". 

https://www.facebook.com/ryanmcell/videos/958966481820/?pnref=story


----------



## Dr.G.

Incredible.

Israeli Auschwitz Survivor Yisrael Kristal May Now Be World's Oldest Man at 112 | United with Israel


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting clip from someone living in Purcellville, VA , which is just west of DC. This is the sort of snow we get in Atlantic Canada when we get a nor'easter "snow bomb".
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ryanmcell/videos/958966481820/?pnref=story




WOW, that's quite a snow dump, and thanks for including where it was from. It sure isn't readily visible anywhere I could see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Incredible.
> 
> Israeli Auschwitz Survivor Yisrael Kristal May Now Be World's Oldest Man at 112 | United with Israel



It seems they missed the 131 year old just recently discovered… which makes me wonder why it takes some so long to discover or even check…???? Hmmm…

'World's oldest man aged 131 discovered living with wife 69 years younger than him' - Mirror Online


----------



## SINC

I noticed that too as I ran that very Mirror story on SAP a few days ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW, that's quite a snow dump, and thanks for including where it was from. It sure isn't readily visible anywhere I could see.


Reminded me of the week + of snow we got back in 2000-01 ......... in nine days we got over five feet of snow. Still, for them, this was a once in a lifetime monster storm.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I noticed that too as I ran that very Mirror story on SAP a few days ago.



And my apologies for not providing the SAP credit as my source which no doubt it was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> A bit late with today's start here but had as peek at SAP, and for this Sunday's Whatzit?from a similar device in the bottom of my father's old wooden toolbox, from what I recall, I believe they were used for a hand setting tool saw and tooth straightener.
> 
> But I think there was also an adjustable guide but not sure exactly how it and the whole gizmo was used. I think a small hammer might have been involved, maybe???
> 
> He also had and used a pliers type saw tooth setting tool and kept all his hand saws well sharpened. Even the six footer one I had the honor to use on the beach logs to cut into fireplace/woodburner lengths. One of our main heating sources to keep us warm on James Island where I grew up.


And once again, Patrick has solved the riddle. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I have been up for quite a while working on a lead story for SAP this morning. As I mentioned here I often collaborate with a local fellow blogger and today's story, of significant interest to local readers is one such result.

Also today a coyote caught playing fetch with itself in the wild in our daily gif and the cutest pair of polar bear cubs you will ever see in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Very cute polar bear clip. Reminds me of how Daisy would let her pups climb all over her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready as I prepare the haggis for today's celebration of Robbie Burns Day.

Traditional Scottish Recipes - Haggis


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is ready as I prepare the haggis for today's celebration of Robbie Burns Day.
> 
> Traditional Scottish Recipes - Haggis


So then Marc, I take it you are not using the guinea pig method recipe on SAP this morning? 

A Scottish chef has invented guinea pig haggis


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So then Marc, I take it you are not using the guinea pig method recipe on SAP this morning?
> 
> A Scottish chef has invented guinea pig haggis


No, we are going with a more traditional Scottish recipe for haggis.


----------



## Dr.G.

The haggis was cooking in the kitchen with care,
In hopes that Don Sinclair soon would be there.

When out on the roof there arose such a clatter,
I sprang from the kitchen to see what was the matter.
Away to the window I flew like a foxie,
Wondering what had happened to our little brave doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Lock up your libraries if you like; but there is no gate, no lock, no bolt that you can set upon the freedom of my mind." 

— Virginia Woolf, born on this day in 1882


----------



## Dr.G.

Clarenville man shaves 4-decade-old beard, raises $51K - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

VOCM.COM|Boonie Bics Beard, Bags $50,000 Bucks | Article

A great story.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Clarenville man shaves 4-decade-old beard, raises $51K - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> VOCM.COM|Boonie Bics Beard, Bags $50,000 Bucks | Article
> 
> A great story.


Very touching - I saw a short conversation with "boonie", and one of his pals who suffers from ALS. Good folks up there in Clarenville... I lived there for a few months back in the '90s.


----------



## SINC

Morning CM, any luck with the job hunt to date? I hope so. How soon until you have to return to Mexico?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Very touching - I saw a short conversation with "boonie", and one of his pals who suffers from ALS. Good folks up there in Clarenville... I lived there for a few months back in the '90s.


Interesting. What did you do in Clarenville?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning CM, any luck with the job hunt to date? I hope so. How soon until you have to return to Mexico?


I was about to ask the same questions but Don beat me to the punch. Hope your son liked the NS snow.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Morning CM, any luck with the job hunt to date? I hope so. How soon until you have to return to Mexico?


Hello Don, still on the hunt. I've been back for a couple of weeks now, and back in the office. We have two workshops coming up - one back in Halifax, one here in Zac - for which I have some planning responsibilities, so it's back to the grindstone. I'll be in NS for a few weeks in April. 

It's not very encouraging, the economic news from Nova Scotia. One reason lies with politicians and economists who are stuck in the "competing in the global economy" bull****, like this guy. The Ivany Report / OneNS initiative is all about ensuring that self-starting grandma with her knitting business can be competitive while churning out mittens in a market of $0.03/hour knitting dynamos in the Philippines. 

The big economic news of the day in NS (there might be other news, but with the Chronicle-Herald newspaper in strike mode we'll never know) is the opening of a **gosh* *wow* *"Value Village" store in New MInas!!!

Depressing.

On top of that, we have the devastating slow-motion train wreck that is the Atlantic Co-op. Now in receivership, it's Co-op energy assets are being sold to Ultramar, the retail stores were sold off to Sobeys, and any concern for local economic sustainability has been tossed aside like one's dignity in a post-Christmas sale at Wal-Mart.

Is there reliable, dignified work to be had in the "picking up the pieces after the apocalypse" period?


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. What did you do in Clarenville?


Project Leader with Canada World Youth's exchange programme in Jamaica. An interesting and challenging experience


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Hello Don, still on the hunt. I've been back for a couple of weeks now, and back in the office. We have two workshops coming up - one back in Halifax, one here in Zac - for which I have some planning responsibilities, so it's back to the grindstone. I'll be in NS for a few weeks in April.
> 
> It's not very encouraging, the economic news from Nova Scotia. One reason lies with politicians and economists who are stuck in the "competing in the global economy" bull****, like this guy. The Ivany Report / OneNS initiative is all about ensuring that self-starting grandma with her knitting business can be competitive while churning out mittens in a market of $0.03/hour knitting dynamos in the Philippines.
> 
> The big economic news of the day in NS (there might be other news, but with the Chronicle-Herald newspaper in strike mode we'll never know) is the opening of a **gosh* *wow* *"Value Village" store in New MInas!!!
> 
> Depressing.
> 
> On top of that, we have the devastating slow-motion train wreck that is the Atlantic Co-op. Now in receivership, it's Co-op energy assets are being sold to Ultramar, the retail stores were sold off to Sobeys, and any concern for local economic sustainability has been tossed aside like one's dignity in a post-Christmas sale at Wal-Mart.
> 
> Is there reliable, dignified work to be had in the "picking up the pieces after the apocalypse" period?


Yes, sadly, economic news out of NS is not good. Not sure what the situation will be in the distant future, but in the near future it does not seem very good.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Project Leader with Canada World Youth's exchange programme in Jamaica. An interesting and challenging experience


Sounds very interesting, Mark. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The haggis and oat cakes are ready ................. who wants a first or second serving?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The haggis and oat cakes are ready ................. who wants a first or second serving?



I'm glad you didn't ask who'd like the _first slice_ as my father would sometimes do when company was present.

And pity the embarrassment of the poor soul who said yes or raised their hand. They would end up getting passed a bare plate and when their facial expression of astonishment got too painful to watch, my father in his English accent would nod and acknowledge them and quietly say — "first slice it is". 

(I know, some won't get it, but other's will.)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The haggis and oat cakes are ready ................. who wants a first or second serving?



I'll skip the haggis thanks Marc, but if I may, I'll cover my oat cakes with dark or black treacle if you have any as I sometimes did when I was boarding with a very Scottish family for a short time in my very late teens.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll skip the haggis thanks Marc, but if I may, I'll cover my oat cakes with dark or black treacle if you have any as I sometimes did when I was boarding with a very Scottish family for a short time in my very late teens.


OK. More haggis for Don and me. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> OK. More haggis for Don and me. :clap:



Did you let Don know if your haggis was made with guinea pig or hamster or…??? Maybe some other NS surprise!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Did you let Don know if your haggis was made with guinea pig or hamster or…??? Maybe some other NS surprise!!


No surprises. Had three servings ............... so far. Lost count as to how many servings Don had tonight. 

Ingredients: 
Set of sheep's heart, lungs and liver (cleaned by a butcher) 
One beef bung 
3 cups finely chopped suet 
One cup medium ground oatmeal 
Two medium onions, finely chopped 
One cup beef stock 
One teaspoon salt 
½ teaspoon pepper 
One teaspoon nutmeg


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Did you let Don know if your haggis was made with guinea pig or hamster or…??? Maybe some other NS surprise!!


Someone threatened to use Shubenacadie Sam, who is a famous Canadian groundhog who lives at the Shubenacadie Wildlife Park in the town of Shubenacadie, Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am in "the haggis zone", which is similar to being in a "turkey zone". So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well, two helpings of haggis had me so full there was no room for dessert. That was a shame since dessert was to be a scoop of vanilla ice cream with a shot of Drambuie over the top. 

Today on SAP, a video showing the operation of a walnut farm down under, a novel way to get out of a deep hole in our daily gif and a look at some of our frosty trees last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. After four servings of haggis, I have a haggis hangover this morning ........... and since I don't like Scotch, I had nothing to drink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I wonder if anyone wants some freshly brewed coffee this morning? I got up early to the sound of barking doxies at 6AM. Seems that five deer, which were visible in the moonlight, were walking past our backyard fence.


----------



## CubaMark

'morning everybody. Marc, I have one coffee on the go, but could use another for my other hand. Need to warm these mitts up. Cold and very windy in Zac today. Forecast for tomorrow is -6 here in the capital. My electric bill - for our three little heaters - is going to be nuts this month.

Why, oh why, didn't I pick a university near the beach?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> 'morning everybody. Marc, I have one coffee on the go, but could use another for my other hand. Need to warm these mitts up. Cold and very windy in Zac today. Forecast for tomorrow is -6 here in the capital. My electric bill - for our three little heaters - is going to be nuts this month.
> 
> Why, oh why, didn't I pick a university near the beach?


Plenty of coffee for you, Mark. How did your stay in NS go on this trip? Currently +4C and sunny here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, two helpings of haggis had me so full there was no room for dessert. That was a shame since dessert was to be a scoop of vanilla ice cream with a shot of Drambuie over the top.
> … … …



Hmmm…??? I'd say there's always a few gaps somewhere to fit in that combo!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? I'd say there's always a few gaps somewhere to fit in that combo!!!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? I'd say there's always a few gaps somewhere to fit in that combo!!!


Never fear, today is another day and I still have the ingredients on hand!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Never fear, today is another day and I still have the ingredients on hand!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone for some day-old haggis?????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone for some day-old haggis?????


Ah, sure, thin sliced and with a wee bit of hot mustard on toast, please and thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, sure, thin sliced and with a wee bit of hot mustard on toast, please and thanks.


Coming right up, mon ami. I shall have the same combo and we shall together finish this haggis. Enjoy .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at Helmcken Falls, The United Steak of America and 'Airplane Snore', a video of a lady who is going to kill her significant other when she finds out about this video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I woke up dreaming of haggis ................ but there was none left. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I woke up dreaming of haggis ................ but there was none left. Such is Life.


Morning Marc, I did manage my dessert last night and wow, was it good. Drambuie over vanilla ice cream is sooo good.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I did manage my dessert last night and wow, was it good. Drambuie over vanilla ice cream is sooo good.


Don, I am not a fan of Drambuie, but vanilla ice cream is my favorite, especially over freshly baked apple pie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee and a special OtHD breakfast is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Blizzard_of_1888

Not even St. John's got this sort of snow while I was living there. Imagine trying to take doxies out to pee or poop????


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNthbGy_Wrk Love the colors of Lunenburg. Like a box of crayons.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I am not a fan of Drambuie, but vanilla ice cream is my favorite, especially over freshly baked apple pie.


You know it works equally as well with Bailey's, right?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You know it works equally as well with Bailey's, right?


Now, I love Bailey's ................ :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

How To Make A Bacon Dish That Will Give You A Heart Attack.

I love bacon ................ but this might be a bit of overkill.


----------



## eMacMan

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Blizzard_of_1888
> 
> Not even St. John's got this sort of snow while I was living there. Imagine trying to take doxies out to pee or poop????


Closest I came was Dec 31, 1975 in Calgary. Not sure how much snow but cars abandoned on the Glenmore causeway were drifted over to the point where the road crews could not tell if they were cars or just drifts.

Again Dec 24, 1982 in Colorado. About 3 feet. Had to shovel through one drift that was about 7 feet and numerous other ones were chest deep. 

Neither came anywhere close to 40 foot drifts.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Closest I came was Dec 31, 1975 in Calgary. Not sure how much snow but cars abandoned on the Glenmore causeway were drifted over to the point where the road crews could not tell if they were cars or just drifts.
> 
> Again Dec 24, 1982 in Colorado. About 3 feet. Had to shovel through one drift that was about 7 feet and numerous other ones were chest deep.
> 
> Neither came anywhere close to 40 foot drifts.


Worst I have experienced was the five feet of snow in nine days, with drifts that went up to second floor windows and completely covered some main door entrances. This was the aftermath of day one. That winter it snowed from mid-Nov. until early June with a total snowfall of 638cm of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Is One Incredible Painting Is Made To Hurt Your Brain A Little, Just See How This Happens - NewsLinQ

Amazing how this is done.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> You know it works equally as well with Bailey's, right?



And of course with Kahlúa or any of the coffee-flavored sugar-based liqueurs.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> How To Make A Bacon Dish That Will Give You A Heart Attack.
> 
> I love bacon ................ but this might be a bit of overkill.






Good grief… but then again, I do enjoy bacon, and potatoes, and cheese…  :heybaby:


But maybe a bit over the top… hmmm….???


----------



## OldeBullDust

One winter when I lived in Goose Bay we had a snowdrift right up to my bedroom window on the second floor.

Number 2 brother caught hell from my mother when he dragged our toboggan trough the house to slide down the snow from my room.

It was not unusual for us kids to dig large multi room-caves in the mounds of snow piles up by the bulldozers clearing the roads.

I'm now quite happy with the 2 cm dusting on our front paddock.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And of course with Kahlúa or any of the coffee-flavored sugar-based liqueurs.


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief… but then again, I do enjoy bacon, and potatoes, and cheese…  :heybaby:
> 
> 
> But maybe a bit over the top… hmmm….???


True ....................... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> One winter when I lived in Goose Bay we had a snowdrift right up to my bedroom window on the second floor.
> 
> Number 2 brother caught hell from my mother when he dragged our toboggan trough the house to slide down the snow from my room.
> 
> It was not unusual for us kids to dig large multi room-caves in the mounds of snow piles up by the bulldozers clearing the roads.
> 
> I'm now quite happy with the 2 cm dusting on our front paddock.


Yes, they have to keep the roads in and out of Labrador communities clear for traffic.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset here in Lunenburg this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Mind if I grab one of those sunset shots for SAP, Marc? Nice stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mind if I grab one of those sunset shots for SAP, Marc? Nice stuff.


No problem, Don. Just give proper credit and location. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mind if I grab one of those sunset shots for SAP, Marc? Nice stuff.


Some of my favorite sunrise pics, taken at Kingsburg, NS, outside of Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

California storms leave houses, apartments teetering at edge of eroding cliff - World - CBC News

Talk about having an "ocean view"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would go nicely right now, thanks.

Today on SAP our gif features a Panda who loves the snow, a novel 'Petite Chef" idea in our video and a 'Cheerful Little Chart Tells You How You Might Die'.

Also some stunning pics in our links today, especially of Lake Bled, Slovania.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would go nicely right now, thanks.
> 
> Today on SAP our gif features a Panda who loves the snow, a novel 'Petite Chef" idea in our video and a 'Cheerful Little Chart Tells You How You Might Die'.
> 
> Also some stunning pics in our links today, especially of Lake Bled, Slovania.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. I have seen Lake Bled, but did not go out to the castle/estate on the island in the middle of the lake.

"The logic here escapes us! . . . "  Makes no sense to me either.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc, weird question for you. I have been watching a couple of tv series set in the 40s era, and in both series they mention the city of Brooklyn N.Y. This is the part I am wondering about. In both settings they pronounce Brooklyn as Brookline but I have always heard it pronounced Brook Lin. Thoughts....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc, weird question for you. I have been watching a couple of tv series set in the 40s era, and in both series they mention the city of Brooklyn N.Y. This is the part I am wondering about. In both settings they pronounce Brooklyn as Brookline but I have always heard it pronounced Brook Lin. Thoughts....


I have always heard it pronounced as "lin" from the days I first heard of the Brooklyn Dodgers in the early 1950s. Never, ever heard it any other way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc, weird question for you. I have been watching a couple of tv series set in the 40s era, and in both series they mention the city of Brooklyn N.Y. This is the part I am wondering about. In both settings they pronounce Brooklyn as Brookline but I have always heard it pronounced Brook Lin. Thoughts....


Brooklyn was an independent incorporated city until January 1, 1898, when it joined NYC and became Kings County of NY State. 

Brooklyn is pronounced Brook Lin, with the emphasis (if you are a New Yorker) on the Brook. Brookline is a community in Mass.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have always heard it pronounced as "lin" from the days I first heard of the Brooklyn Dodgers in the early 1950s. Never, ever heard it any other way.


Same here, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Some past Super Bowl ads featuring Lunenburg. Ellen Page was born in Halifax.

https://www.facebook.com/ann.covey.9/videos/10153887472107329/

https://www.facebook.com/ann.covey.9/videos/10153887475632329/

https://www.facebook.com/ann.covey.9/videos/10153887481887329/

https://www.facebook.com/ann.covey.9/videos/10153887481102329/


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here we are called "The Shang". In Lunenburg, it is "The MARC".

Municipality of the District of Lunenburg


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc in MARC! 

Today on SAP a sunset by some guy in MARC, .

Also a neat garage workshop chair in our gif and a National GEO look at food in Afghanistan.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc in MARC!
> 
> Today on SAP a sunset by some guy in MARC, .
> 
> Also a neat garage workshop chair in our gif and a National GEO look at food in Afghanistan.


You chose my favorite shot, Don. Merci. :clap::clap: As they say, the sun never sets upon the Glassman doxies ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone want some TGIF coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, I did not use Photoshop or any such program for that sunset, and did not use any filters for my camera. If the truth be known, I took the shot from inside my house and out through the window. I was lucky that the colors came out as they did given that I don't really have a fancy camera (Olympus SP815 which I bought at Shoppers Drug Mart with Optimun points).


----------



## Dr.G.

Waldo is dead?!?!?!?!?!? That's why I could never find him.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Waldo is dead?!?!?!?!?!? That's why I could never find him.


It looks that way, doesn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

:----(


sinc said:


> it looks that way, doesn't it? :d


:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Surfer Attempts to Ride Monster Wave, Gets Swallowed by the Water | Bleacher Report

I shall stick to a bath tub.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow ................... if we still have power. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I prepare to go outside and clear a path for the doxies.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would go good right about now. Today on SAP a gif of a very big wok, a video of some classic cars and a scientist says he's found woman under the Mona Lisa in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ever Wondered Why That Extra Little Pocket In Your Jeans Is There? Here's What It Was Meant For ... [STORY] | facebook

Live and learn.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Ever Wondered Why That Extra Little Pocket In Your Jeans Is There? Here's What It Was Meant For ... [STORY] | facebook
> 
> Live and learn.


That one i selected for the future file for SAP a few days back. Great minds . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That one i selected for the future file for SAP a few days back. Great minds . . .


Thought it would be good SAP material.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Ever Wondered Why That Extra Little Pocket In Your Jeans Is There? Here's What It Was Meant For ... [STORY] | facebook
> 
> Live and learn.



Not to appear too smug, but I thought everyone who's ever worn proper jeans was told by their parents what that small pocket was for. And then many used it for whatever and various unmentionables… if you could even get your fingers squeezed down far enough to get the various items back out…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not to appear too smug, but I thought everyone who's ever worn proper jeans was told by their parents what that small pocket was for. And then many used it for whatever and various unmentionables… if you could even get your fingers squeezed down far enough to get the various items back out…


I was told to keep a spare subway token there in case I was stranded somewhere in NYC and needed to get home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shubenacadie Sam predicts 6 more weeks of winter.  Nova Scotia's most famous groundhog tells the world we're in for more winter weather. Forecast is for very sunny skies all over Nova Scotia for Tuesday, Feb. 2nd. :-(

Of course, SS dialed this one in from his winter den in Waycross, Georgia.

XX)tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Canadian groundhog dies days before Groundhog Day - The Weather Network

Not a good year for Canadian groundhogs ............. and least for the ones remaining in Canada for this year's Groundhog Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, dropped by for a keep me awake coffee as I finished up SAP for the day with the Sunday Whatzit, a daily gif just full of puppies and a video featuring the 'Best Of Stefan Pabst's 3D Drawings' that is nothing short of an amazing talent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Cute pups and amazing 3D drawings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some Sunday Brunch????????


----------



## Moscool

Disjointed here: grabbed some falafel leftovers with mayo. Not very gourmet but quick!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Disjointed here: grabbed some falafel leftovers with mayo. Not very gourmet but quick!


Afternoon, Francois. Why not let me make you a proper lunch?


----------



## Moscool

Thanks Marc: go ahead; but it will be supper for me


----------



## Moscool

I need something subtle after multiple servings of Haggis this week...


----------



## SINC

Perhaps a wee bit of Yorkshire pudding with beef would suffice?


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Perhaps a wee bit of Yorkshire pudding with beef would suffice?


Hmm maybe not... There's a French tradition that Sunday nights are for leftovers or omelettes with whatever is left in the fridge (and hasn't yet grown green hair). There's even a book about it!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, dropped by for a keep me awake coffee as I finished up SAP for the day with the Sunday Whatzit, a daily gif just full of puppies and a video featuring the 'Best Of Stefan Pabst's 3D Drawings' that is nothing short of an amazing talent.



Well, I imagine most have had enough time to guess what todays Bixman's Sunday Whatzit? is so hopefully not to spoil things, I'll have to say it's a very out of focus shot but more likely an enlarged and very pixelated shot of an opened pod containing Brazil nuts in their shell.

But I must also say that the huge wok in Saturday's SAP was something to blow one's cooking mind. Just amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Thanks Marc: go ahead; but it will be supper for me


True. What would you like me to make for you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> I need something subtle after multiple servings of Haggis this week...


:clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Perhaps a wee bit of Yorkshire pudding with beef would suffice?


:clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

(Recipe) Sleeping Dachshund Weiner Sausage Bread! - The Dachshund Report

On the menu tomorrow.


----------



## Moscool

Nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

Super Bowl Snacks : Food Network

I love soft pretzels .................


----------



## SINC

Me too, but only if they have enough salt. No salt, no good.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too, but only if they have enough salt. No salt, no good.


Yes, they need the big chunk kosher salt. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Sorry to hear of the tragic accident of the snowmobilers killed in the B.C. avalanche, and unfortunately one seems to have been from SINC's area, Todd William Chisholm, 47, of St. Albert:
Update: Friends, family remember five Alberta snowmobilers killed in B.C. avalanche | Edmonton Journal


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Sorry to hear of the tragic accident of the snowmobilers killed in the B.C. avalanche, and unfortunately one seems to have been from SINC's area, Todd William Chisholm, 47, of St. Albert:
> Update: Friends, family remember five Alberta snowmobilers killed in B.C. avalanche | Edmonton Journal


Indeed he was, but I did not know him or even of him, although there is a street named 'Chisholm' in the Campbell Industrial Park. Will have to check if there is some connection to the street name.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a young fellow in Manitoba who suddenly went blind and is doing amazing things with his skateboard. Also a never ending pour and the Whatzit answer along with a lady with a snake for sale.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


Morning Marc, sure thing, a coffee would go well right now. How are things in Lunenburg these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing, a coffee would go well right now. How are things in Lunenburg these days?


Coffee coming right up, mon ami.

All goes well here. We are down to three pups, with one going to Vancouver in two weeks. That will leave us with three adults and two pups ............. the smallest number of dogs in ages. We have placed some of the adults in great homes which gives them the chance to be the center of attention. Sadly, Daisy died last month at the age of 14.

My son and his girl friend visit in a few weeks, as will Deborah's brother and his son, and her sister in law and her daughter. Luckily, not all come on the same weekend, but it is good that folks are coming this way from AB rather than us going out that way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +9C this afternoon. The snow is starting to melt in the backyard, so the doxies have snow and grass to play on.


----------



## Dr.G.

The cutest Super Bowl commercial yet is Heinz's stampede of wiener dogs

Cute


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +10C here about an hour ago and my neighbor was outside in a tee shirt washing his car. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. I want to watch the Iowa caucus returns. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Shubenacadie Sam is a famous Canadian groundhog who lives at the Shubenacadie Wildlife Park in the town of Shubenacadie, Nova Scotia. Every February 2nd, on Groundhog Day, Sam's shadow is closely observed at 08:00 AST to make the traditional prediction whether there will be an early spring. Due to Nova Scotia's Atlantic timezone, Sam makes the first Groundhog Day prediction in North America."

Looks like it is going to be sunny this morning all over Nova Scotia ....................... more winter lies ahead of us.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Alberta where Balzac Billy, is very unlikely to call for an early spring today as the Calgary area is cloud free. Also today on SAP a gif of a guy walking on a frozen lake, a dog who barks at himself and 'You know it's cold when . . . '


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Same here. Very sunny at 8AM all over Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and a hot breakfast ................. anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

STOP THE PRESSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Newsflash ................ this just in ...................... Shubenacadie Sam doesn't see shadow, predicts early spring - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Mea culpa


----------



## eMacMan

The prognosticator of prognosticators has weighed in:




> PUNXSUTAWNEY, PA
> In the deciding line from his prognostication on Tuesday morning, Punxsutawney Phil uttered the following:"Is this current warm weather more than a trend? Perchance this winter has come to an end. There is no shadow to be cast. An early spring is my forecast!"Full coverage from the event will appear in Wednesday's print edition of The Spirit.- See more at: http://www.punxsutawneyspirit.com/content/breaking-phil-makes-his-call#sthash.pHTsKcQB.dpuf


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The prognosticator of prognosticators has weighed in:
> 
> 2016
> 
> 
> PUNXSUTAWNEY, PA
> 
> 
> In the deciding line from his prognostication on Tuesday morning, Punxsutawney Phil uttered the following:
> "Is this current warm weather more than a trend? Perchance this winter has come to an end. There is no shadow to be cast. An early spring is my forecast!"
> Full coverage from the event will appear in Wednesday's print edition of The Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at: http://www.punxsutawneyspirit.com/content/breaking-phil-makes-his-call#sthash.pHTsKcQB.dpuf
> PUNXSUTAWNEY, PA
> 
> 
> In the deciding line from his prognostication on Tuesday morning, Punxsutawney Phil uttered the following:
> "Is this current warm weather more than a trend? Perchance this winter has come to an end. There is no shadow to be cast. An early spring is my forecast!"
> Full coverage from the event will appear in Wednesday's print edition of The Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at: http://www.punxsutawneyspirit.com/content/breaking-phil-makes-his-call#sthash.pHTsKcQB.dpuf
> PUNXSUTAWNEY, PA
> 
> 
> In the deciding line from his prognostication on Tuesday morning, Punxsutawney Phil uttered the following:
> "Is this current warm weather more than a trend? Perchance this winter has come to an end. There is no shadow to be cast. An early spring is my forecast!"
> Full coverage from the event will appear in Wednesday's print edition of The Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at: http://www.punxsutawneyspirit.com/content/breaking-phil-makes-his-call#sthash.pHTsKcQB.dpuf


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Looks like it is unanimous WATCH: Balzac Billy doesn't see shadow; predicts an early spring | Globalnews.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Looks like it is unanimous WATCH: Balzac Billy doesn't see shadow; predicts an early spring | Globalnews.ca


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Canine love story caught on candid camera in St. Albert kennel - Edmonton - CBC News

Interesting story out of St.A.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Canine love story caught on candid camera in St. Albert kennel - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> Interesting story out of St.A.


That took place at the groomers we take Ely to for her hair cuts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That took place at the groomers we take Ely to for her hair cuts.


Interesting. A true local connection. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is ready to go with a gal diving into a bank of snow, a great map of the known universe in our video and some dogs. Oh wait are those wiener dogs? Nope, these ones are sausage dogs.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, forgot to mention a letter from Patrick may be something you might like today as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is ready to go with a gal diving into a bank of snow, a great map of the known universe in our video and some dogs. Oh wait are those wiener dogs? Nope, these ones are sausage dogs.


Those "Sausage dog races take centre stage at Bungendore Show" were cute. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee and eggs ........... any style you want?


----------



## SINC

Sounds good to me Marc, but I know you prefer your eggs scrambled. My must have for my favourite type of cooked eggs is a runny yolk, whether fried over easy, poached or soft boiled. They ain't eggs unless you can dip your toast in 'em.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sounds good to me Marc, but I know you prefer your eggs scrambled. My must have for my favourite type of cooked eggs is a runny yolk, whether fried over easy, poached or soft boiled. They ain't eggs unless you can dip your toast in 'em.


Well, Don, our chef will make your eggs any way you want.


----------



## pm-r

Say Marc, do you happen to know this fellow or his family??

Nova Scotia man with lung cancer in Calgary wants to come home to die - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Say Marc, do you happen to know this fellow or his family??
> 
> Nova Scotia man with lung cancer in Calgary wants to come home to die - Nova Scotia - CBC News


No, but maybe Don's son, who is in Lower Sackville, might know someone in his family.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Farmer Tells This Boy Not To Buy The Crippled Puppy. He Didn't Expect This Response… - Hearts Of Pets

Dare you not to shed a tear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, time to rise and shine. SAP is online with a video about making Worcestershire Sauce. Also a confused boy looks for a ball in our daily gif and a yarn about a kid on the potty to make you smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A very interesting "How It’s Made - Worcestershire Sauce" clip.

"Works for ketchup."   XX) :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. A very interesting "How It’s Made - Worcestershire Sauce" clip.
> 
> "Works for ketchup."   XX) :lmao: :lmao:


Yes Marc, it took me years to learn how to pronounce 'Worshcestershire', but I too had no idea what was in it before I came across that video.


----------



## Moscool

Ah, anchovies...

Can somebody send me some decent coffee? - I'm running a day-long training session and have to drink the standard corporate brown water.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, it took me years to learn how to pronounce 'Worshcestershire', but I too had no idea what was in it before I came across that video.


I still mispronounce the word, but I do love it, regardless of how it is made. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Ah, anchovies...
> 
> Can somebody send me some decent coffee? - I'm running a day-long training session and have to drink the standard corporate brown water.


Coming right up, Francois ............... any blend or style of coffee you desire/need.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 12C and balmy right now. The doxies were out back looking around for any signs of snow ........... all gone ........... for now.


----------



## Moscool

Thanks Marc. By the way it's woo-ster-shear. No other pronunciation acceptable...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Thanks Marc. By the way it's woo-ster-shear. No other pronunciation acceptable...


For my, I pronounce it "wust-ter-shear", with the "u" a short vowel sound as in Puss in Boots,


----------



## Moscool

I hear where you're coming from... Rachel has it sussed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> I hear where you're coming from... Rachel has it sussed!


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwny52Ncatk[/ame]

This is how I say these words .............. and this is exactly how my father talked.


----------



## Moscool

:d


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> :d


Actually, I heard myself being interviewed on CBC radio about 10 years ago. I asked someone who was listening to the interview if I actually sounded like this, and she said "yes". As we were listening to this interview in my office, I remarked "Man, I have lost a great deal of my New York City accent."


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwny52Ncatk
> 
> This is how I say these words .............. and this is exactly how my father talked.



I love some of the US accents and I kept asking the Timex Service Center lady questions when I called them yesterday just to hear her accent, and she was at the Little Rock, AR center. A real nice southern drawl…

She thought my Canajian accent was pruddy neat aswell… 

And yes, they are shipping a replacement watch strap for my wife's Ironman watch's broken one at a fairly decent price I thought.

I miss our American neighbors who moved back to their native New Orleans area…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I love some of the US accents and I kept asking the Timex Service Center lady questions when I called them yesterday just to hear her accent, and she was at the Little Rock, AR center. A real nice southern drawl…
> 
> She thought my Canajian accent was pruddy neat aswell…
> 
> And yes, they are shipping a replacement watch strap for my wife's Ironman watch's broken one at a fairly decent price I thought.
> 
> I miss our American neighbors who moved back to their native New Orleans area…


I love the way New Orleans and Louisiana are pronounced by people who were born and raised there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee ................ and life preservers for the doxies. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all today on SAP a look at harvesting bananas in our video that is very interesting, a baby smells a stinky foot and Volvo claims they will build a death-proof car by 2020.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all today on SAP a look at harvesting bananas in our video that is very interesting, a baby smells a stinky foot and Volvo claims they will build a death-proof car by 2020.


Baby Smells Stinky Foot! = :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Did not know much about harvesting bananas ............. just know that I like them. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Business is slow here at The Café Chez Marc. Maybe we should give free wifi so everyone can read today's SAP??????????


----------



## Moscool

Yes Marc, wifi is a utility these days. Particularly in Canada where mobile calls/data are so expensive...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Yes Marc, wifi is a utility these days. Particularly in Canada where mobile calls/data are so expensive...


True. We shall see if it drums up any business .............. along with free muffins.

So, how did your presentation go today?


----------



## Moscool

Do I trust the chef not to take his pound of flesh first? 

Today was 'recovery' I spent the first 4 days of the week tutoring/engaging/coaching groups of 12-15 on all-day sessions. A bit spent but happy!


----------



## eMacMan

A bit of a left over from Groundhog Day.
Rob Rogers Editorial Cartoon, February 02, 2016 on GoComics.com

*Warning if you like politicians you may find this offensive.*


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Do I trust the chef not to take his pound of flesh first?
> 
> Today was 'recovery' I spent the first 4 days of the week tutoring/engaging/coaching groups of 12-15 on all-day sessions. A bit spent but happy!


:lmao:

Good to hear, mon ami. Job well done. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> A bit of a left over from Groundhog Day.
> Rob Rogers Editorial Cartoon, February 02, 2016 on GoComics.com
> 
> *Warning if you like politicians you may find this offensive.*


Cute. Be sure to post it also in the American Political thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/Pretty52Official/videos/1342465545795546/

Cute. Not sure if I posted this before.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Short Film About A Boy And His Dog Is Winning Hearts And Awards Around The World

Very touching. Did not see the ending come ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and some treats are in the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee and once of those pastries would be just fine thanks. Today on SAP a tree snaps under the weight of snow in our daily gif, a magician does some amazing stuff with an iPad and 'Expert Reveals 6 Foods He Will Never Eat'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee and once of those pastries would be just fine thanks. Today on SAP a tree snaps under the weight of snow in our daily gif, a magician does some amazing stuff with an iPad and 'Expert Reveals 6 Foods He Will Never Eat'.


Coming right up, Don. Great iPad magic. :clap:


----------



## SINC

We have a peculiar situation with Ely, Mark. About two weeks back, she fell going down the stairs to the basement. That is where she has always slept and stayed with Crystal since she was a puppy two years ago come June.

Now she will not go down the stairs no matter what. We had the stairs redone in September and removed the carpet and replaced it with vinyl. It is much more slippery and at first she balked at going up or down, but overcame her fear and used the stairs for four months without issue until the fall. She now sleeps on the living room floor at the top of the stairs.

She lays at the top of the stairs and when someone goes down and tries to encourage her to follow, she cries and shakes and will not even attempt the stairs. She will not allow us to pick her up either, she bites the moment we try.

When she goes out back, she has to go down 10 steps off the upper deck to the patio level and she does this without any issues at all. She runs up and down them like it is nothing.

The inside stairs are seven steps in each set to get to the basement with a landing at the midway point at the front door.

We are absolutely stumped on how to change this sudden behaviour. Nothing works, including luring her with her favourite treats, a wee bit of cheese or a few plain Cheerios. 

Yesterday I put carpet pieces as treads on the stairs, hoping it would give her some confidence to use them, but alas she will not even try.

Any thoughts on what else we might try?

You can just see her laying on the main level floor in the pics below.


----------



## pm-r

I wouldn't have thought you'd be needing this so soon as a possible suggestion, but a dog that bites it's owner…???  hmmmm…???  

Have you mentioned and checked out these problems with your vet??


----------



## Dr.G.

"We are absolutely stumped on how to change this sudden behaviour. Nothing works, including luring her with her favourite treats, a wee bit of cheese or a few plain Cheerios.

Yesterday I put carpet pieces as treads on the stairs, hoping it would give her some confidence to use them, but alas she will not even try."

These would have been my initial suggestions. We had a dog, Gus, who was a rescue doxie and had never encountered more than two steps. Up or down ......... he would not venture. What we had to do to cure him of this fear at the age of three was to crawl down the stairs backwards and encourage him to take one step down at a time. This way, he could not see the who flight of stairs. Going down stairs is more fearful for all dogs than going up stairs. To get him to go up, I would sit about four steps up and encourage him to come to me. He could do two so four was not that great a leap. So, it is best if you kneel down a step or two if she is going down and get her to look at you and the two steps, and then encourage her to venture up the stairs on her own. She is a smart dog and the fear of falling down must have traumatized her. Can't see why she does not want to be picked up to be carried down. Is there enough lighting on the stairs?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wouldn't have thought you'd be needing this so soon as a possible suggestion, but a dog that bites it's owner…??? hmmmm…???
> 
> Have you mentioned and checked out these problems with your vet??


A dog will only bite his/her owner out of fear. Ely loves Don so it is a fear factor.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A dog will only bite his/her owner out of fear. Ely loves Don so it is a fear factor.



I'll just let others try and figure out that for an explanation and reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll just let others try and figure out that for an explanation and reason.


If you mistreat a dog, he/she will try to bite you if cornered or just shy away in fear. If you love/feed/enjoy a dog, he/she will love you. A bite will only come out of fear. From what Don has told us, Ely has bonded with him, and since she is a sweet dog by nature, a bite and this shivering is directly related to her fear of these steps.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday brunch, but freshly brewed coffee is ready if you are up and about today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am up and around this morning, but a few hours later than normal. SAP is up with the Sunday Whatzit, a chil tasting sour for the first time and how to make a special Japanese omelette. I know you like scrambled eggs, but how about an omelette?


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all, been a busy time around here lately. Don that Japanese omelette was fantastic and I liked the cat too  
Marc I would love a cup of coffee and any pastries that might be lying around


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all, been a busy time around here lately. Don that Japanese omelette was fantastic and I liked the cat too
> Marc I would love a cup of coffee and any pastries that might be lying around


Morning, Kim. Welcome back to The Shang. Coffee and pastries, all fresh, for you right now.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Living Near A Pub Makes You Happier? We live four blocks from The Knot Pub here in Lunenburg. Out house is where the highway 3 symbol is on the little map.

The Knot Pub of Lunenburg


----------



## javaqueen

Life is treating me very well. Our oldest daughter had a second child in December so now my dear hubby and I have 2 beautiful grand daughters  and our oldest granddaughter loves spending time with us, so as I said, life is busy. As well the music studio is celebrating it's 10th year this year, so things are going very well in that area as well.

How are the doxies doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Life is treating me very well. Our oldest daughter had a second child in December so now my dear hubby and I have 2 beautiful grand daughters  and our oldest granddaughter loves spending time with us, so as I said, life is busy. As well the music studio is celebrating it's 10th year this year, so things are going very well in that area as well.
> 
> How are the doxies doing?


Good to hear, Kim. Good luck with your 10th anniversary of your studio. :clap::clap:

The doxies are well. We are down to three adults and three pups, with one of the pups going to his new home in about 8 days.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Kim. Good luck with your 10th anniversary of your studio. :clap::clap:
> 
> The doxies are well. We are down to three adults and three pups, with one of the pups going to his new home in about 8 days.



Thanks Marc. Wish that we could have a puppy but it just isn't possibly right now. Doxies are so cute


----------



## SINC

I live two blocks from our neighbourhood pub, so I must be very happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks Marc. Wish that we could have a puppy but it just isn't possibly right now. Doxies are so cute


True. I use my FaceBook page basically to post pics of our pups and other doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I live two blocks from our neighbourhood pub, so I must be very happy.


You win. :clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Took the first two pictures a year ago at about 2PM. Took the next two pics at the same time from about the same spot exactly a year later. What a difference a year makes. Of course, with the forecast for 40cm of windblown snow from Monday afternoon until Wednesday morning, all bets are off as to what the front of our house will look like. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and +6C is making this a great afternoon to get the doxies outside.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> You win. :clap::lmao::clap:


Indeedy I do!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeedy I do!


I demand a recount. You have to go across a two way high way and around corners to get to your pub. Of course, as the crow flies you seem closer. We just have to walk out our front door, turn right and walk four short blocks.


----------



## SINC

You're right, It is two and one half blocks by road. 

But who cares if we are both happy!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You're right, It is two and one half blocks by road.
> 
> But who cares if we are both happy!


True. We shall call it an Iowa tie. I like the idea that it is an easy walk home so we don't have to drive. It will be packed today for the Super Bowl, but we won't be going near there today. The local crowd usually wants to watch English Rugby, soccer or darts on the two TVs at the pub, but today will be Super Bowl night.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True. We shall call it an Iowa tie. I like the idea that it is an easy walk home so we don't have to drive. It will be packed today for the Super Bowl, but we won't be going near there today. The local crowd usually wants to watch English Rugby, soccer or darts on the two TVs at the pub, but today will be Super Bowl night.


Our pub is closed on Sundays and Mondays, so it is not an issue here either. Instead a neighbour and I will watch the first half in my shop while we have a few cold ones. The second half will be watched with Ann in the house.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True. We shall call it an Iowa tie.


I had to look up just what an Iowa tie was. I like it!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> You're right, It is two and one half blocks by road.
> 
> But who cares if we are both happy!



At least Google Maps has Don's place labeled and marked… quite amazing actually…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our pub is closed on Sundays and Mondays, so it is not an issue here either. Instead a neighbour and I will watch the first half in my shop while we have a few cold ones. The second half will be watched with Ann in the house.


Our pub is open every day. I won't be watching the SB except for the last five minutes if it is a close game. I shall watch the highlights tomorrow if it is a good game.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had to look up just what an Iowa tie was. I like it!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> At least Google Maps has Don's place labeled and marked… quite amazing actually…


Three minutes to the pub for us (it is downhill) and five minutes back (up hill)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is the Whatzit a wristband for a watch?


----------



## javaqueen

Getting dinner ready, won't be watching the whole SB game either, maybe check in a bit. So roast beef with potatoes, carrots, squash and gravy will be ready in about an hour


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Getting dinner ready, won't be watching the whole SB game either, maybe check in a bit. So roast beef with potatoes, carrots, squash and gravy will be ready in about an hour


Deborah is making a Greek lamb meal. I get the best part ........... she cooks the meal and I clean up. She thinks that she gets the best part, but since we are able to each what she creates, I win. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

'Tis the calm before the storm. We are now under a blizzard warning, with 35cm of snow falling on just Monday alone, and 10-15cm more to fall on Tuesday .............. all whipped about by 75kph winds. Hopefully, the lights will remain on. We shall see. I shall leave it to Don to make coffee should I not be around tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I live two blocks from our neighbourhood pub, so I must be very happy.





Dr.G. said:


> You win. :clap::lmao::clap:




Hmmm…??? Not according to my google maps if I have Marc's place correct, and his recent photo matches the street view of his place.

Hence Marc is 350m away, Don has to walk 600m:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah is making a Greek lamb meal. I get the best part ........... she cooks the meal and I clean up. She thinks that she gets the best part, but since we are able to each what she creates, I win. :clap:


For me the best part of any lamb meal is no lamb.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? Not according to my google maps if I have Marc's place correct, and his recent photo matches the street view of his place.
> 
> Hence Marc is 350m away, Don has to walk 600m:


Ah, didn't take into account our standard blocks are apparently double the length of those in NS. Marc wins.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? Not according to my google maps if I have Marc's place correct, and his recent photo matches the street view of his place.
> 
> Hence Marc is 350m away, Don has to walk 600m:


Yes, Patrick, that is where our house is located and where the Knot Pub is located. It is downhill to there and uphill back home. Not a steep hill but a golf ball would roll down hill on Dufferin Street.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, didn't take into account our standard blocks are apparently double the length of those in NS. Marc wins.


You are a gentleman, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> For me the best part of any lamb meal is no lamb.


I am OK with lamb, but Deborah loves it so she cooks and I clean up, and that is the deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished cleaning up just in time .............. Deborah wants to hear Coldplay at the SB halftime show. I like them as well, so I might watch as I do my Sunday reading/grading of postings in my grad course.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, is the Whatzit a wristband for a watch?


Well I'm stumped but I can't help think of it being some sort of chainmail but I don't have any explanation for the square "texturing".

And no I don't mean this kind of chain mail… 





but this
NOTE: And it looks like I can't figure out how to add the attachments in the order I want either…


----------



## javaqueen

The roast beef dinner turned out very well if I do say so myself. Tomorrow will be beef stew with the leftovers  Should be plenty if anyone else wants some


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> The roast beef dinner turned out very well if I do say so myself. Tomorrow will be beef stew with the leftovers  Should be plenty if anyone else wants some


I like Deborah's roast beef more than her lamb.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJTIeVxgSXc February 9th 1964. 

Was going to wait until the 9th, when it took place way back when, but who knows if we will have electricity. So, enjoy it now .............. albeit a bit early.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tuning in to the Super Bowl. Should be a good final 6 minutes. I am rooting for Denver, and even bet on them today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 3 minutes to go ................ glad I tuned in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing to see Manning win a record 200th game. What a way to end your career should he retire. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for another day with a tricky golf shot in our daily gif, a video that leaves folks drop jawed on the streets of Norway and remembering a car built especially for women, the La Femme.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was quite the precision golf shot. You and I should practice doing that .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. That was quite the precision golf shot. You and I should practice doing that .................


Morning Marc, methinks it would take us a LOT of practice!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, methinks it would take us a LOT of practice!


Not if we do it in slow motion ...............


----------



## SINC

Ah, silly me. Of course, I forgot all about that option!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, silly me. Of course, I forgot all about that option!


........... really SLOW motion .......................


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> ........... really SLOW motion .......................


As in a single frame per click? :lmao:


----------



## Moscool

So, 50-60 mph winds in London, 80-90 on the coast: 'doxies-on-a-leash-as-kites' weather really...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As in a single frame per click? :lmao:


Far too fast for me, Don. S L O W and steady and then we could pull of this stunt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> So, 50-60 mph winds in London, 80-90 on the coast: 'doxies-on-a-leash-as-kites' weather really...


Just brought the doxies in from their last romp outside on open grass as the hail has started. These ice pellets are coming horizontally out of the north east, and the heavy snow will follow .................... all day today and into tomorrow afternoon. Much of Nova Scotia has shut down already pending this storm, and might not open up until Wed. or Thursday. We shall see.

Francois, our doxies are used to those sorts of wind speeds ........ at least the ones who grew up in St. John's, which is Canada's windiest city according to Environment Canada. They have experienced gusts of over 120kph ........... and have survived. Luckily, they are low to the ground. Of course, their ears make them look like Dumbo in these sorts of winds.


----------



## Moscool

dr.g. said:


> of course, their ears make them look like dumbo in these sorts of winds.


 :d


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> :d


Luckily, Chip, who has the biggest ears of all of our doxies, weighs 30lbs, so he will not fly away.


----------



## Dr.G.

He Went Outside To See How Much Snow Had Fallen And Saw Something Moving Under The Fresh Fallen Snow - We Love All Animals

A doxie with a death wish.


----------



## Sonal

Marc, not sure if you've seen this Superbowl ad yet, but I immediately thought of you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOlfhBT8i9I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Marc, not sure if you've seen this Superbowl ad yet, but I immediately thought of you.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOlfhBT8i9I&feature=youtu.be


Afternoon, Sonal. So good to see you back here in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?

Yes, I saw this a couple of times prior to the Super Bowl. Cute .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Drifts are forming ............ doxies refusing to go outside .................. some "badger dogs"


----------



## Dr.G.

Digging paths for the doxies. It is in and out for them ........... but they do like the snow when it stops falling ............. of blasting them horizontally.


----------



## Dr.G.

I keep digging out paths for the doxies every few hours, and it fills in after an hour or so. Took them out when I was able to dig out one last path for the night. Sadly, the winds will be getting stronger overnight, and there will be even more snow from midnight until about 9AM. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Hang in there Marc, it can't last forever.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hang in there Marc, it can't last forever.


Merci, mon ami. Halifax has received 28cm as of 7PM, and we have had more snow and stronger wind here ............. and the worst is still coming. Time to hunker down tomorrow and take the whole day to clear away parts of outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Just Might Be The Most Perfect Method For Making Grilled Cheese. - Trendfrenzy

Looks interesting.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This Just Might Be The Most Perfect Method For Making Grilled Cheese. - Trendfrenzy
> 
> Looks interesting.


Now there is a SAP sandwich if I ever saw one, merci!


----------



## SINC

Speaking of SAP, it is ready to go for the day with an accessory for you car from days gone by, a gif where you should not look down and a video that solves an age old mystery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of SAP, it is ready to go for the day with an accessory for you car from days gone by, a gif where you should not look down and a video that solves an age old mystery.


I looked down and got dizzy ................

I still am not fully sure how "silver man" pulls off that stunt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The snow finally stopped falling and I have spent the past three hours clearing away my driveway and digging paths for the doxies. Hot coffee if the name of the game right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

To celebrate the Chinese New Year, we shall be serving authentic Chinese food in the Cafe Chez Marc all day. Any special orders????


----------



## Moscool

wonton soup please


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> wonton soup please


Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/unseen-for-more-than-60-years-one-off-manta-ray-202938909.html

Here is a car that Don might like for his birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quote of the day ...................

"The ultimate measurement of a person is not where they stand in moments of comfort and convenience, but where they stand at times of challenge and controversy." Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/unseen-for-more-than-60-years-one-off-manta-ray-202938909.html
> 
> Here is a car that Don might like for his birthday.



I always thought that car was nothing more than some sketches or mockups when I saw it in some magazine. And I always thought how butt ugly as well and just a stupid design.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I always thought that car was nothing more than some sketches or mockups when I saw it in some magazine. And I always thought how butt ugly as well and just a stupid design.


Well, I just put down an initial payment on a purple model for Don's birthday gift. So, mums the word.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I always thought that car was nothing more than some sketches or mockups when I saw it in some magazine. And I always thought how butt ugly as well and just a stupid design.


Got it. Delivery date is June 24th, just in time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I could use a hot soak in a tub to ease the muscle strain from this morning's shoveling. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is being brewed, and we can supply you with some fresh pancakes ............. a day late.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, as they say, better late than never. 

Today on SAP a video to put a smile on your face and that is all I will say about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, as they say, better late than never.
> 
> Today on SAP a video to put a smile on your face and that is all I will say about it.


Pancakes coming right up, mon ami.

Seems like someone likes the Monty Python "silly walk". :lmao:


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, sorry I haven't been here recently, one of my students gave me their cold.......so nice of them to share


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, sorry I haven't been here recently, one of my students gave me their cold.......so nice of them to share


Sorry to hear that you have a cold, Kim. How about some nice lemon tea to help you somewhat? Cookies?


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.amazing-stories.net/found-out-what-the-small-stickers/2/

Interesting. Did not know this system. Luckily, most of what is in the Café Chez Marc has four or five digits.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Pancakes coming right up, mon ami.
> 
> Seems like someone likes the Monty Python "silly walk". :lmao:



Sure glad you save the day with your pancakes Marc and it looks like some others are doing the same to save the day:
Snowstorm creates pancake supper problems on Shrove Tuesday - Nova Scotia - CBC News

We got tied up with Chinese food for the Chinese New Year and it seems there's still more to heat up for tonight.

So maybe some nice bacon and pancakes in the next day or so, even if it's a bit late unless you have some other suggestions for us.

Would that be "Potato Latkes???"

PS: I had to use google to find that…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sure glad you save the day with your pancakes Marc and it looks like some others are doing the same to save the day:
> Snowstorm creates pancake supper problems on Shrove Tuesday - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> We got tied up with Chinese food for the Chinese New Year and it seems there's still more to heat up for tonight.
> 
> So maybe some nice bacon and pancakes in the next day or so, even if it's a bit late unless you have some other suggestions for us.
> 
> Would that be "Potato Latkes???"
> 
> PS: I had to use google to find that…


Latkes are for Hanukkah. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sure glad you save the day with your pancakes Marc and it looks like some others are doing the same to save the day:
> Snowstorm creates pancake supper problems on Shrove Tuesday - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> We got tied up with Chinese food for the Chinese New Year and it seems there's still more to heat up for tonight.
> 
> So maybe some nice bacon and pancakes in the next day or so, even if it's a bit late unless you have some other suggestions for us.
> 
> Would that be "Potato Latkes???"
> 
> PS: I had to use google to find that…


"Batter late than never, right?"


----------



## SINC

Latkes????? 

Did someone mention Latkes??? 

Oh man are they good or what! :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Latkes are for Hanukkah. :love2:



OK.

I would have thought they could have been enjoyed at other times as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a young boy who lost both parents and how he is spreading happiness, a gif of a baby whose toes are being licked by a cat anda girl, 12, plagued with ant colony in her head in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Latkes?????
> 
> Did someone mention Latkes???
> 
> Oh man are they good or what! :clap:


Good????????? They are great the way Deborah makes them each year.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK.
> 
> I would have thought they could have been enjoyed at other times as well.


True ............ but they are by special order. Very labor intensive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have seen that item about the boy spreading smiles, but it is always touching.

What am I looking for in that picture? I don't see "it".


----------



## Dr.G.

Mosquitoes getting a jump on spring in Edmonton - Edmonton - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I have seen that item about the boy spreading smiles, but it is always touching.
> 
> What am I looking for in that picture? I don't see "it".


There is no seat on that bench, just a backrest. The women are just pretending to be seated.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There is no seat on that bench, just a backrest. The women are just pretending to be seated.


Oh .......................................


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Oh .......................................


That got me to. I scoured that damn photo for longer than I care to admit. Good one, SINC!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> That got me to. I scoured that damn photo for longer than I care to admit. Good one, SINC!


Glad I was not alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Picked up a nice car for Don .................. to match his pink Barney suit. He should be a standout on the Edmonton trail when he drives down to Calgary for the Stampede.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening all, just finished some homemade chicken soup to combat the cold that one of my students so nicely shared with me. And now I am going to have some wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening all, just finished some homemade chicken soup to combat the cold that one of my students so nicely shared with me. And now I am going to have some wine.


Good idea, Kim. Red wine should help the cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea, Kim. Red wine should help the cold.


Is it permissible to pretend you have a cold?


----------



## javaqueen

Well Don, I think that I will have to use the cold excuse after this cold is over


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> Well Don, I think that I will have to use the cold excuse after this cold is over


It worked for me!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a happy Friday to all from a special someone you may recall, our gif, 'just lion around' and our video, 'The Power Of Music'. Watch as an old man in a nursing home reacts to hearing music from his era.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Is it permissible to pretend you have a cold?


Care for a hot toddy?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Well Don, I think that I will have to use the cold excuse after this cold is over





SINC said:


> It worked for me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute gif of the lions playing ball.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee and freshly baked treats?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I got a chuckle out of Gleason playing sherrif Buford today. I must remember to fill up the Suzuki today. Gas here is down to 59.4 a litre now.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, nice price on the gas Don, we are still over 80 a litre. 

The wine definitely helped the cold so I can say that it works, must try having more wine tonight to see if the cold completely goes away


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I got a chuckle out of Gleason playing sherrif Buford today. I must remember to fill up the Suzuki today. Gas here is down to 59.4 a litre now.


Yikes. We are at just over 80 cents a liter here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, nice price on the gas Don, we are still over 80 a litre.
> 
> The wine definitely helped the cold so I can say that it works, must try having more wine tonight to see if the cold completely goes away


Everything in moderation, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting story.

Etch A Sketch sold to Toronto toy company Spin Master - Business - CBC News


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Everything in moderation, Kim.


Sure Marc, try and ruin my fun......not everyday you have a cold and are told you can drink wine


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting story.
> 
> Etch A Sketch sold to Toronto toy company Spin Master - Business - CBC News



Yes Marc an interesting story. I wonder what new items they will be introducing?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Sure Marc, try and ruin my fun......not everyday you have a cold and are told you can drink wine


Well, drink until the cold goes away.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Yes Marc an interesting story. I wonder what new items they will be introducing?


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a weather proof hot dog, a look at the new Tesla in our video and 'Taxi Drivers Report 'Ghost Passengers' In Japan'. Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That gif of the runner made me dizzy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee and a fresh bagel?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. That gif of the runner made me dizzy.


Morning Marc, me too, that is why the cutline read, 'I can't even watch.'


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, me too, that is why the cutline read, 'I can't even watch.'


Well, you have to watch once .......................... and then ............... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Dare You To Watch And Breath At The Same Time. It's Amazing What This Guy And His Bike Can Do - Best Web Stories

Quite the trip/ride.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks Marc.

But someone should have told him to make the rowboat fast when he arrived…  


_To make fast
(Naut.)	to make secure; to fasten firmly, as a vessel, a rope, or a door._


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> But someone should have told him to make the rowboat fast when he arrived…
> 
> 
> _To make fast
> (Naut.)	to make secure; to fasten firmly, as a vessel, a rope, or a door._


I am a land lover, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another slow day here in The Shang. I am amazed at how the view count increases each day, but so few of us actually post. Strange .........


----------



## CubaMark

Well, it's kind of like going to the theatre. A large audience, but all the action is up on the stage


----------



## javaqueen

Evening all, definitely starting to feel better. Took my granddaughter to a craft at the nearby Chapters today. It was a lot of fun. We made 2 bracelets and started a third before she got a bit bored, but she is only 2 years old. 

Hope that every one is having a good day


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Well, it's kind of like going to the theatre. A large audience, but all the action is up on the stage


Good analogy, Mark. How is Life treating you now that you and your family are back in Mexico?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening all, definitely starting to feel better. Took my granddaughter to a craft at the nearby Chapters today. It was a lot of fun. We made 2 bracelets and started a third before she got a bit bored, but she is only 2 years old.
> 
> Hope that every one is having a good day


Good to hear you are feeling better, Kim. :clap:


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear you are feeling better, Kim. :clap:


Thanks Marc, how are you doing with all the snow you got lately? How are the doxies handling it??


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Well, it's kind of like going to the theatre. A large audience, but all the action is up on the stage


I can plead guilty to not participating every day. Just not enough time in a day anymore to get it all done. How the hell did I do it when I worked full time for a living as well?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can plead guilty to not participating every day. Just not enough time in a day anymore to get it all done. How the hell did I do it when I worked full time for a living as well?


True. I am amazed at the long postings from others in various other threads. I don't have time to read them all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, really enjoyed the Pebble Beach Pro Am yesterday and my lefty fav Phil is leading by two strokes going into the final round today. If he wins, he will tie Mark O'Meara as the only two five time winners of the event.

Today on SAP a video about a common everyday item that we all have used at one time or another, but where did it come from? Also the Sunday Whatzit for reader guesses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee ................. or have you gone back to bed by now?

The Sunday Whatzit? looks like someone left a wreath outside all winter at the Tomb of the Unknown Skittle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall keep this on hold until more of you rise and shine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Valentines Day to one and all here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from SAP -- Happy birthday to Jack Benny


----------



## javaqueen

Morning Marc, I do believe that coffee is in order this morning. 
Thought I would share some snickers cake that I made with everyone here today

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Coffee coming right up. How are you feeling today?

A Snickers cake? Looks tempting. How is it made?


----------



## javaqueen

thanks for the coffee,

the bottom layer is a pound cake,
middle is chocolate ganache
top is dulce de leche with peanuts
and all covered in hard chocolate

tastes just like a snickers cake *yum*


----------



## javaqueen

and I am feeling much better today, but my voice is still very rough


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee ................. or have you gone back to bed by now?
> 
> The Sunday Whatzit? looks like someone left a wreath outside all winter at the Tomb of the Unknown Skittle.


I did go back to bed but can use that coffee now Marc.

However did you guess the Whatzit so precisely?


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> and I am feeling much better today, but my voice is still very rough


Uh, oh. You need more wine!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks for the coffee,
> 
> the bottom layer is a pound cake,
> middle is chocolate ganache
> top is dulce de leche with peanuts
> and all covered in hard chocolate
> 
> tastes just like a snickers cake *yum*


Looks, sounds and I would think tastes great. Save me a piece.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> and I am feeling much better today, but my voice is still very rough


Good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, oh. You need more wine!


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished clearing off the driveway of snow. The snow blower was of no value since it was breezy and the snow was like dust. Easier to just push it all to one side of the driveway. The sun is now out and it is -7C outside, so it was good exercise.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/Surgery.AhmedJalil/videos/948729351831895/

Amazing to see this knee surgery procedure in this manner.


----------



## pm-r

Marc said: _The Sunday Whatzit? looks like someone left a wreath outside all winter at the Tomb of the Unknown Skittle. _ 



SINC said:


> I did go back to bed but can use that coffee now Marc.
> 
> However did you guess the Whatzit so precisely?



I think the today's SAP has had the same or a very close Sunday Whatzit? previously and I don't think it's what Marc suggested. 

I do think it's a nice sample of a beautiful Titanium quartz crystal or I believe also called Rainbow Titanium quartz crystal or cluster. But I think such SAP shown samples have been specially treated somehow.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc said: _The Sunday Whatzit? looks like someone left a wreath outside all winter at the Tomb of the Unknown Skittle. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the today's SAP has had the same or a very close Sunday Whatzit? previously and I don't think it's what Marc suggested.
> 
> I do think it's a nice sample of a beautiful Titanium quartz crystal or I believe also called Rainbow Titanium quartz crystal or cluster. But I think such SAP shown samples have been specially treated somehow.


Good speculation, Patrick. I think you are correct. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Was up late watching the Republican debate, and up early with the doxies. So, I shall see you all tomorrow. It is Family Day here in NS. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Uh, oh. You need more wine!


Don, how can I argue with that logic. I think that today calls for a glass or two of red wine


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> Don, how can I argue with that logic. I think that today calls for a glass or two of red wine


An excellent plan, Kim.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of Mark Knopfler and Chet Atkins playing "I'll see you in my dreams" and Imagine live at Secret Policeman's Third Ball 1987 and our daily gif called. 'Oh Look, It's A Mercedes Bends!'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some hot coffee? It is a bitterly cold -15C this morning and we need something hot ........... at least on this side of the country.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why doesn't N.L. have a February holiday? - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Morning all. Heritage Day coffee is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some hot coffee? It is a bitterly cold -15C this morning and we need something hot ........... at least on this side of the country.


Morning Marc, we are much warmer at zero, but a coffee does sound good.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we are much warmer at zero, but a coffee does sound good.


Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.historicacanada.ca/content/heritage-minutes/bluenose#.VsHwLvXzc-c.facebook

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone, a busy family day here. I took the time to organize some of my music studio and made a nice dinner for my hubby and youngest daugher.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone, a busy family day here. I took the time to organize some of my music studio and made a nice dinner for my hubby and youngest daugher.


Good to hear, Kim. Feeling better I trust?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies fed and outside while it was snowing at about 5AM. Now, at 550AM it is raining, and they hate rain. So, mission accomplished. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be good, thanks. Today on SAP a video of a man and a boy discussing life, a guy trimming a tree on a ladder gets a big surprise and 'Airplanes hit more turtles than drones' in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I can almost feel the pain of that tree trimmer. Liked the clip "A Boy And a Man Talk About Life".


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, I too winced when that limb fell. The force threw him many feet in the air before he went down. I hope he survived unscathed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, I too winced when that limb fell. The force threw him many feet in the air before he went down. I hope he survived unscathed.


Hopefully, his chain saw had a dead man's clutch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Candy of any kind is bad for all dogs, so we don't give the doxies any sort of candy. Still, they can hear the cheese wrapper being opened, an apple being cut and a banana being peeled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Big Story

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone. Just finished teaching for the day. Glad I am feeling better but I am still not 100% and very very tired.


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone. Just finished teaching for the day. Glad I am feeling better but I am still not 100% and very very tired.


Yikes, Kim, you need more wine!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone. Just finished teaching for the day. Glad I am feeling better but I am still not 100% and very very tired.


Rest is what I prescribe, Kim. :yawn:


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Yikes, Kim, you need more wine!





Dr.G. said:


> Rest is what I prescribe, Kim. :yawn:


Hmm, not sure who to follow for advice tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Hmm, not sure who to follow for advice tonight.


A glass of wine and then go to bed. Doctor's orders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to seeing far less snow this morning out back. It even shocked the doxies to see so little snow in the back yard. So, while they are out playing in the wet grass, I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and thanks for the coffee. Fell asleep at 7:00 last evening and did not awaken until 5:00 this morning. Have not slept that long in a good while, but it felt good. Today on SAP, a dog makes a long jump that is frankly amazing in our daily gif. (Give it some time to load, it's a very big file.  ) Also did you know Today Is Prime Minister Day?


----------



## Moscool

G'day from this side of the Pond.

I went to my first Chinese cookery class the other night. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

I love chop suey and chicken fried rice!


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> I love chop suey and chicken fried rice!


Chop suey not in my range yet! 

May I offer steamed fish with ginger and spring onions as an alternative?


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Chop suey not in my range yet!
> 
> May I offer steamed fish with ginger and spring onions as an alternative?


Indeed you may, sounds delicious.


----------



## Moscool

https://www.atelierdeschefs.co.uk/e...k-choi-asian-vinaigrette-and-rice-noodles.php


----------



## SINC

Now THAT looks good!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Francois, I guess you shall now have to be our gourmet chef in The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Moscool

With pleasure Marc 

I enjoy cooking. Sometimes it's very utilitarian, sometimes it's to explore. Here is an example of something that takes hours to prepare and is eaten in seconds (but what seconds!):

TGRWT#22: cannoli di uvetta con bufala, alici e scarola - ladri di ricetteladri di ricette

(English version towards the end)


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> With pleasure Marc
> 
> I enjoy cooking. Sometimes it's very utilitarian, sometimes it's to explore. Here is an example of something that takes hours to prepare and is eaten in seconds (but what seconds!):
> 
> TGRWT#22: cannoli di uvetta con bufala, alici e scarola - ladri di ricetteladri di ricette
> 
> (English version towards the end)


Great. I shall have to redesign the menu to fit your creations.


----------



## pm-r

Moscool said:


> Chop suey not in my range yet!
> 
> May I offer steamed fish with ginger and spring onions as an alternative?




Good grief!!

I would have thought a good Chinese cookery class would have started teaching some of the basics, like Chop suey.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief!!
> 
> I would have thought a good Chinese cookery class would have started teaching some of the basics, like Chop suey.


Well, our ex-chef will start up the Cafe's cooking classes soon.


----------



## pm-r

I finally got a chance Sunday evening to actually see some livestock at the Bless webcam, and get its zoom to work properly for a change.

But can Don or someone tell me if these two critters in the shots I saved are beavers or muskrats or??? Assuming you can see them in the shots.


----------



## SINC

Patrick, those are beavers. Easy to identify for a couple of reasons. First they are far too big for muskrats and second they are beside piles of branches which are very likely their winter homes underneath. Muskrats do not build such structures, rather they tunnel under overhanging river banks and make dens, much like a gopher would. Your timing was indeed good to catch them on camera and they were likely out due to the +7° temps here the past couple of days.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks Don, I assumed they were beavers but they seemed to be a bit on the small side for the vary seldom occasions I have seen them in real live situations.

A flock of medium size birds came in shortly after I got these shots and they disappeared into their mound/home I guess.

I haven't seen any sign of any life of any sort when I've had a look on the webcam lately.


- Patrick
======


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> A glass of wine and then go to bed. Doctor's orders.


hmm, I think I will try that tonight, ended up going to bed last night without any wine  

another great day at the studio, just finished teaching for the night


----------



## javaqueen

evening all, anything new going on? Patrick, that was indeed great shots of those beavers  
hope that everyone's having a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> hmm, I think I will try that tonight, ended up going to bed last night without any wine
> 
> another great day at the studio, just finished teaching for the night


Good to hear, Kim. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I finally got a chance Sunday evening to actually see some livestock at the Bless webcam, and get its zoom to work properly for a change.
> 
> But can Don or someone tell me if these two critters in the shots I saved are beavers or muskrats or??? Assuming you can see them in the shots.


Beavers ..................... certainly not badgers since there are no doxies about.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

goodnight Marc, chat more tomorrow


----------



## SINC

Evening Kim, glad to hear you had a good day. Wine will do that for you!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> goodnight Marc, chat more tomorrow


That would be nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing for any and all early risers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP up with a relaxing video in an English country garden, a way cool gif and Why Fruits And Vegetables Taste Better In Europe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Will check out SAP after lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just had the doxies out back. There is now enough snow to make about four snow balls in the whole back yard. Amazing what some warm temps, rain and sunshine can do to the snow here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the doxies started to dig at the last bit of snow and now it is all gone. Wouldn't it be nice if this was the last of the major snow storms we see for this winter??????????? We shall see.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZBKFoeDKJo


----------



## javaqueen

Our temperatures are supposed to go to 10 degrees on Saturday......guess we won't have any snow left either. Is there any coffee left Marc, I am about to start teaching for the night and could use a pick me up


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Our temperatures are supposed to go to 10 degrees on Saturday......guess we won't have any snow left either. Is there any coffee left Marc, I am about to start teaching for the night and could use a pick me up


For you, Kim, I shall make some fresh coffee. 

Yes, it would be nice to see the end of snow this early in winter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received an email from my dean asking me if I would teach this Spring semester. They will offer me a contract to teach four web courses, two in the first 7 weeks of Spring semester (Intersession) and two in the last 7 week of Spring semester (Summer). It will be good to be teaching in that there is a search on for my replacement. So, I fear the end is in sight for my teaching as a sessional for Memorial. We shall see.


----------



## Moscool

More cooking experimentation tonight!

Deep fried Brussels sprouts... Doesn't sound very appealing right? - Well quite a discovery: light, tasty, not at all sulphurous. Highly recommended!


----------



## pm-r

Moscool said:


> More cooking experimentation tonight!
> 
> Deep fried Brussels sprouts... Doesn't sound very appealing right? - Well quite a discovery: light, tasty, not at all sulphurous. Highly recommended!



With a nice thick rich beer batter perhaps??? Might just make then barely editable!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> More cooking experimentation tonight!
> 
> Deep fried Brussels sprouts... Doesn't sound very appealing right? - Well quite a discovery: light, tasty, not at all sulphurous. Highly recommended!


I like Brussels sprouts the way Deborah makes them ............ with olive oil and baked in the oven with carrots.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Golf clubs are swinging as winter temps soar in Alberta - The Weather Network

Anyone for some golf??????? Don??????????


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> News - Golf clubs are swinging as winter temps soar in Alberta - The Weather Network
> 
> Anyone for some golf??????? Don??????????



What is double-post? A Webopedia Definition


----------



## Aurora

pm-r said:


> What is double-post? A Webopedia Definition


Gotta hit that 100,000 no matter what the babble.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBP-dhQ7EP4

Don, some interesting weather-related info for SAP? I have to admit that "Today's Activity Corner" is one of my favorite SAP segment. It is very educational.


----------



## Moscool

pm-r said:


> With a nice thick rich beer batter perhaps??? Might just make then barely editable!!


Nah, these are the sprouts for trendy blokes with a short beard:

http://modernistcuisine.com/recipes/deep-fried-brussels-sprouts/

(although I hasten to say, I'm not that young and clean shaven...)


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Nah, these are the sprouts for trendy blokes with a short beard:
> 
> http://modernistcuisine.com/recipes/deep-fried-brussels-sprouts/
> 
> (although I hasten to say, I'm not that young and clean shaven...)


Interesting, but I am not a fan of deep fried foods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II will be ready to sail this spring: MacLellan | The Chronicle Herald

Don, if it actually takes place on June 1st, I shall send you some SAP-worthy shots of the launch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some classic TGIF coffee and freshly baked treats. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bluenose II will be ready to sail this spring: MacLellan | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Don, if it actually takes place on June 1st, I shall send you some SAP-worthy shots of the launch.


That would be great and much appreciated, thanks Marc!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video with a medical song that is sure to be a rib tickler, a goalie's soccer kick gets caught up in the wind and a look at one of the most striking design for 1958 in the Pontiac Parisienne sport coupe.


----------



## SINC

And speaking of cars, I have to appear in court this afternoon in Edmonton as a witness for the crown as a result of that incident with my 49 Meteor back in September. Police laid charges against the female driver of the car that cut me off and she has apparently pleaded not guilty. Not the way I prefer to spend my Friday afternoons, but I don't think I should skip this summons.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That would be great and much appreciated, thanks Marc!


Let's just hope it finally sails. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And speaking of cars, I have to appear in court this afternoon in Edmonton as a witness for the crown as a result of that incident with my 49 Meteor back in September. Police laid charges against the female driver of the car that cut me off and she has apparently pleaded not guilty. Not the way I prefer to spend my Friday afternoons, but I don't think I should skip this summons.


tptptptp A waste of time for you, but hopefully they will fine her for this time on your part. Do you need a lawyer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That would be great and much appreciated, thanks Marc!


Of course, hopefully they will be able to steer it out of Lunenburg harbor. We shall see. 

Bluenose II steering problems won't delay 2016 sailing season - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Could we be facing a gin shortage?

Don, just read this on SAP. A gin and tonic is a favorite summer time drink around here.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Could we be facing a gin shortage?
> 
> Don, just read this on SAP. A gin and tonic is a favorite summer time drink around here.


Your comment just confirms to me your love of a gin and tonic in the summer. I was well aware of that when I selected the story for SAP and fully expected you to comment as I knew it would be of interest to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Your comment just confirms to me your love of a gin and tonic in the summer. I was well aware of that when I selected the story for SAP and fully expected you to comment as I knew it would be of interest to you.


It is interesting how much one learns about current news from SAP, along with the sections on people, the article of the day, today in history, etc in the "Today's Activity Corner". Next to pictures of doxies and your JFL clips, that is my favorite section. Very educational. :clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bluenose II will be ready to sail this spring: MacLellan | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Don, if it actually takes place on June 1st, I shall send you some SAP-worthy shots of the launch.



Marc, will the Bluenose II need to be launched as even her most recent location shows her to be moored at the docks close to being in front of the Fisheries Museum of the Atlantic and has been there since late fall last year?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, will the Bluenose II need to be launched as even her most recent location shows her to be moored at the docks close to being in front of the Fisheries Museum of the Atlantic and has been there since late fall last year?


Yes, Patrick, she is still in the harbor (the boat to the far right of the picture with the white cover). She has not moved from that spot for months, and once the covering comes off they will see if the steering problem is corrected. On paper, it is corrected, but ships don't sail on paper.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## javaqueen

Is it too late for coffee, quite a busy day so far around here, lessons all morning and then office work all afternoon. Feeling a bit parched. 

The deep fried brussel sprouts sound wonderful, will have to try them for sure  thanks for the tip


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Is it too late for coffee, quite a busy day so far around here, lessons all morning and then office work all afternoon. Feeling a bit parched.
> 
> The deep fried brussel sprouts sound wonderful, will have to try them for sure  thanks for the tip


It is never too late for coffee, Kim. I am actually having my last cup of the day right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday to the Toonie.

Infographic: 20th Anniversary of the Toonie


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

An interesting day has come to an end for me as well. I was the recipient of a summons back in December to appear in court today as a witness for the crown in relation to the incident I had with my 1949 Meteor back on the 19th of September last year. 

A you may recall, I was cut off by a vehicle and had to avoid a collision by trying to ride along a signal island with the left side of the car to avoid a full rear end collision. Not only was I summoned, but also the witness who approached me afterwards offering to testify after he followed the vehicle and returned to the scene to inform me of the make and license plate of the vehicle that caused me to take the evasive action.

As it turns out, it was a young woman behind the wheel and she was charged with undue care and attention as well as making an improper lane change. Before we went before the judge, the crown took her outside the courtroom to an interview room for about 10 minutes. When they emerged, the judge returned to chambers and the crown announced they had reached a plea bargain with the woman and she had agreed to plead guilty to the improper lane change charge in return for the crown dropping the much more serious undue care and attention charge and agreed to pay a fine of $155. The judge then asked her if this was her choice voluntarily and she replied yes. At that point the judge fined her the $155 and gave her a month to pay and dismissed the second charge. We who appeared as witnesses were not even thanked for attending, just dismissed by the judge and told to leave the courtroom.

So there you have it folks, justice Alberta style. No opportunity for me to present the damages to my vehicle, no corroboration from my volunteer witness as to how reckless she actually was. No nuttin". Just a quick let's run this one through and grab the cash and end it so as not to waste the court's time.

In the hour we sat in that courtroom, four cases previous to ours ended the very same way in a plea bargain for a fast fine as negotiated by the crown in that little room that resembles the closing room at a new car dealership where after they give you the great deal on that new car, they manage to up sell you for another few thousand bucks worth of add-ons you don't need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, who gets that fine money? What about your car repairs??? What about your time?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some hot coffee is now brewing if you care to partake in this morning pleasure.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the money goes into the provincial treasury, I will have to sue to recover my repair costs. Since she pleaded guilty to the unsafe lane change charge, a simple letter from my lawyer with a damage estimate should result in payment. As for my time, it was certainly wasted. Such is life.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video that shows the special bond between a mother and child, a gif with a guy at a baseball game being a total jerk and T-G-I-F Versus S-H-I-T for your daily smile.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all. Some coffee would be lovely Marc. Don I got a real kick out of that TGIF vs  

The sun is shining and the day is warming up. There goes our snow. 

Don I am so sorry that you had to waste your day like that at court. The judicial system is very much the same here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the money goes into the provincial treasury, I will have to sue to recover my repair costs. Since she pleaded guilty to the unsafe lane change charge, a simple letter from my lawyer with a damage estimate should result in payment. As for my time, it was certainly wasted. Such is life.


Well, let's hope you get your money ASAP. What a system. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video that shows the special bond between a mother and child, a gif with a guy at a baseball game being a total jerk and T-G-I-F Versus S-H-I-T for your daily smile.


What

A

Jerk!

tptptptptptptptptptptptptptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all. Some coffee would be lovely Marc. Don I got a real kick out of that TGIF vs
> 
> The sun is shining and the day is warming up. There goes our snow.
> 
> Don I am so sorry that you had to waste your day like that at court. The judicial system is very much the same here.


Morning, Kim. Coffe coming right up. How are you feeling today? Cold all gone?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, let's hope you get your money ASAP. What a system. tptptptp


Well, the mechanic that works on my 49 will not give me a quote until I can get it over to him come May, so the money will take a while to acquire, if ever. 

First I will have to do some work on it myself to make it roadworthy enough to drive it over to him, some 20 km away in Edmonton. To do that I will have to try and get some new bolts to properly mount the spare as the bolts from the custom wheels are caps and will not go onto the stems far enough to secure the spare, the custom wheels being much thicker than the standard rim.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the money goes into the provincial treasury, I will have to sue to recover my repair costs. Since she pleaded guilty to the unsafe lane change charge, a simple letter from my lawyer with a damage estimate should result in payment. As for my time, it was certainly wasted. Such is life.



Wouldn't your insurance be doing that on your behalf and theirs, assuming you had collector insurance on the old Ford??

EDIT:
Sorry, I missed your post over on the last page.


----------



## javaqueen

I just have the cough left from the cold Marc, but with my asthma I will probably have the cough for a good couple of weeks. 

How is the weather for you Marc? We have 10 degrees today, 5 degrees tomorrow and then on Wednesday 5 - 10 cm of snow  Thursday another 5 cm or so............Don't ya just love this time of year


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I just have the cough left from the cold Marc, but with my asthma I will probably have the cough for a good couple of weeks.
> 
> How is the weather for you Marc? We have 10 degrees today, 5 degrees tomorrow and then on Wednesday 5 - 10 cm of snow  Thursday another 5 cm or so............Don't ya just love this time of year


Kim, I too have asthma, which is why I worry about chest colds. If my head is stuffed up I can live with that .......... but when it heads down to my lungs, I start to worry.

+3C and cloudy today, with some wind off of the ocean, so it is a cold day to be outside for any length of time. No snow is in the forecast, so that is fine with me. In the final analysis, I HATE winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Replica Of The Titanic Is Set To Sail In 2018. Wait Until You See The Inside Of Her... - NewsLinQ

Got my passage booked already. Anyone else care to "take a chance"?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the mechanic that works on my 49 will not give me a quote until I can get it over to him come May, so the money will take a while to acquire, if ever.
> 
> First I will have to do some work on it myself to make it roadworthy enough to drive it over to him, some 20 km away in Edmonton. To do that I will have to try and get some new bolts to properly mount the spare as the bolts from the custom wheels are caps and will not go onto the stems far enough to secure the spare, the custom wheels being much thicker than the standard rim.


You would think that the police would have been on the scene and recorded the damage to your vehicle. Hopefully, your insurance will not increase due to this incident. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

The police did attend the scene and did issue a damage verification to me, Marc. I am not claiming this on my insurance, nor have I even reported it to them. I will pay the costs myself and collect from that driver directly. The damages are not large enough to bother with insurance with a $1,000 deductable when they will be either just under or just over that amount.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, I too have asthma, which is why I worry about chest colds. If my head is stuffed up I can live with that .......... but when it heads down to my lungs, I start to worry.
> 
> +3C and cloudy today, with some wind off of the ocean, so it is a cold day to be outside for any length of time. No snow is in the forecast, so that is fine with me. In the final analysis, I HATE winter.


Yeah, i can totally agree with you.

By the way, have I told you that I am currently expanding my repertoire into the field of jazz piano???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The police did attend the scene and did issue a damage verification to me, Marc. I am not claiming this on my insurance, nor have I even reported it to them. I will pay the costs myself and collect from that driver directly. The damages are not large enough to bother with insurance with a $1,000 deductable when they will be either just under or just over that amount.


Sounds like you have things under control then. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Yeah, i can totally agree with you.
> 
> By the way, have I told you that I am currently expanding my repertoire into the field of jazz piano???


Interesting. Any composer in particular?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Any composer in particular?


currently working through some of Charlie Parker's pieces, as well as Oscar Peterson of course


----------



## SINC

I enjoy some jazz, but not all. Dave Brubeck has always been a favourite for me. I have also enjoyed some of Peterson's work as well.


----------



## javaqueen

It has been a challenge to find jazz that I enjoy playing. But, I have been enjoying the jazz ballads, very similar to my classical music that I enjoy but with chords and 7nths


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I enjoy some jazz, but not all. Dave Brubeck has always been a favourite for me. I have also enjoyed some of Peterson's work as well.


Dave Brubeck "Take Five" .............. loved it.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> currently working through some of Charlie Parker's pieces, as well as Oscar Peterson of course


Great choices.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> It has been a challenge to find jazz that I enjoy playing. But, I have been enjoying the jazz ballads, very similar to my classical music that I enjoy but with chords and 7nths


Your talent will see you through these challenges.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

thanks for the compliment Marc, have a good night, chat more tomorrow


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> A Replica Of The Titanic Is Set To Sail In 2018. Wait Until You See The Inside Of Her... - NewsLinQ
> 
> Got my passage booked already. Anyone else care to "take a chance"?


This looks very cool, if it sees the light of day


----------



## Moscool

Good morning Shang Gang

T'was my father in law's birthday last night and I cooked various nice things, including traditional onion soup served in individually broiled bowls. A perfect addition to the menu don't you think Marc?

Here is Julia's version. She's such a hoot!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks for the compliment Marc, have a good night, chat more tomorrow


Kim, I appreciate talent and good music. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> This looks very cool, if it sees the light of day


Cool is what they don't want, since that means an iceberg is close by.XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Good morning Shang Gang
> 
> T'was my father in law's birthday last night and I cooked various nice things, including traditional onion soup served in individually broiled bowls. A perfect addition to the menu don't you think Marc?
> 
> Here is Julia's version. She's such a hoot!


Sounds interesting, Francois. Let's try it on the menu. Merci, mon ami. Bon appetit!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to get the coffee brewing as we prepare to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. Just waiting for SAP to upload which can take up to 15 minutes when I use a particularly big gif file such as the one today which features a baseball pitcher hitting both the batter and the catcher each on the hand with a single toss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "Bixman stays busy every Sunday trying to stump our readers. This Whatzit mystery item sent along courtesy of The Glassman. Do you know what this is? Bixman / St. Albert" :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

'Outside on the truck. Where do you want me to unload 'em?' :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> currently working through some of Charlie Parker's pieces, as well as Oscar Peterson of course


.


----------



## SINC

I should have known you would pick up on that right away Marc, so I am afraid I have to ban you from the game of Whatzit? for today only.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I should have known you would pick up on that right away Marc, so I am afraid I have to ban you from the game of Whatzit? for today only.


----------



## Dr.G.

Neptune Theatre's 2 Pianos 4 Hands showcases two unique talents | The Chronicle Herald

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, or anyone else reading this, I have given my MacPro to my son. He put in his own Apple ID and password to change it to his name. Now the screen shows a "Setting up your Mac" image and seems to be frozen there. How does one shut down the MacBook to start the process all over again? I hit the power button and nothing happens.


----------



## SINC

*Press and hold* the power button until the machine shuts down. This is called a force quit. Once it does, give it a minute or so and them restart it by pressing the power button a single time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> *Press and hold* the power button until the machine shuts down. This is called a force quit. Once it does, give it a minute or so and them restart it by pressing the power button a single time.


OK. Merci. I just shut it down ............ I hope. I shall let you know what happens.

That seemed to work. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Did you de-register the Mac from your username account Marc??

And do that before you or your son Trashes your admin username folder.

Apple et al have KB articles on how to do that.

EDIT:
Here's a start:
https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT201065

And then maybe check some others from here:
https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=kQPKVrurJvHC-AP-lryYAQ


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Did you de-register the Mac from your username account Marc??
> 
> And do that before you or your son Trashes your admin username folder.
> 
> Apple et al have KB articles on how to do that.


No, I am not even sure how to deregister my username account. He is now on as a "guest".

KB?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No, I am not even sure how to deregister my username account. He is now on as a "guest".
> 
> KB?



No, no no, nooooooooo!!!!

If he's to become the new user, he needs to be setup as a _*registered Admin user*_ for that Mac, and you can do that in the Admin Preferences Pane *and* you should de-register yourself as mentioned in the above URL or google hits as a user on that Mac.


He would be very restricted to only be a "Guest" user.

EDIT:
PS: You might even want to start a new subject thread for this Marc!!

There are all kinds of things missing like is he migrating his or any data from another Mac, etc., etc., what OS X versions etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No, no no, nooooooooo!!!!
> 
> If he's to become the new user, he needs to be setup as a _*registered Admin user*_ for that Mac, and you can do that in the Admin Preferences Pane *and* you should de-register yourself as mentioned in the above URL or google hits as a user on that Mac.
> 
> 
> He would be very restricted to only be a "Guest" user.
> 
> EDIT:
> PS: You might even want to start a new subject thread for this Marc!!
> 
> There are all kinds of things missing like is he migrating his or any data from another Mac, etc., etc., what OS X versions etc.


Thanks for this info, Patrick. I shall send it on to Stephen, who is here in Lunenburg now for the weekend.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I should have known you would pick up on that right away Marc, so I am afraid I have to ban you from the game of Whatzit? for today only.


I'm missing the joke I guess on "This Whatzit mystery item sent along courtesy of The Glassman." but was wondering if Marc had taken over Bixman's job. 

Regardless I'd say the Sunday Whatzit? of today is a closeup photo of a used tube of Lipstick.


----------



## SINC

Yep, it was a pic submitted to Bixman by Marc some time ago for his use if he so chose. And yes you are correct with your guess.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, it was a pic submitted to Bixman by Marc some time ago for his use if he so chose. And yes you are correct with your guess.



And was Marc able to identify it…??? I didn't notice or maybe I missed that!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And was Marc able to identify it…??? I didn't notice or maybe I missed that!!!


I sent it to Don and Bixman posted it for Don, so I could not answer the question that you got correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Mysterious Apollo 10 'outer-space' music? We have the answer - The Weather Network

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.



OK, and maybe you could sort this out tomorrow is that's one of your doxies…


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of every Chevy convertible made between 1913 and 1975, a look at waterproof sand in our daily gif and a Virtual Tour Smithsonian National Museum of Natural History you won't want to miss.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK, and maybe you could sort this out tomorrow is that's one of your doxies…


Cute. Wonder how the doxie got up there????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of every Chevy convertible made between 1913 and 1975, a look at waterproof sand in our daily gif and a Virtual Tour Smithsonian National Museum of Natural History you won't want to miss.


I shall take this tour of the Smithsonian, Don. I have been to DC but not to that museum.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready when you are up and about this morning.


----------



## javaqueen

pm-r said:


> OK, and maybe you could sort this out tomorrow is that's one of your doxies…


what a cute picture


----------



## javaqueen

would love some coffee Marc, how goes the preparations for the course(s) you will be teaching?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> would love some coffee Marc, how goes the preparations for the course(s) you will be teaching?


Coffee coming right up. All goes well with the courses. I am teaching one this semester, and then four in Spring. I have taught three of the four recently (Fall), so that will be no problem. One of the courses I have not taught in six years, so I shall need to update this course.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> News - Mysterious Apollo 10 'outer-space' music? We have the answer - The Weather Network
> 
> Don, some SAP filler material?


Indeed it is, merci.


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> what a cute picture


Stay tuned, tomorrow on SAP our daily gif features doxie pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is, merci.


Thought so. A bit spooky.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Stay tuned, tomorrow on SAP our daily gif features doxie pups.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

How many???????? :love2:


----------



## SINC

Just three, but how different they can be!


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> just three, but how different they can be! :d


Two sizes and three acceptable colors.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/ezraklein/videos/10153991301788410/

Sounds like me .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Tiger Woods Injury: Updates on Golf Star's Back and Return | Bleacher Report

I am not a fan of Tiger Woods, but I would hate to see his career just drift away due to back problems. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Two sizes and three acceptable colors.


All same size, one black, one brown and one like I have never seen before. Oh, the suspence!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> All same size, one black, one brown and one like I have never seen before. Oh, the suspence!


Black, could be a black and tan. Brown could be a smooth red doxie. The other one could be a dapple. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was out in the back yard with the doxies just now, and there is a beautiful full moon in the eastern sky. This means that there is a month until the start of Spring. Not sure if this will be the end of Winter, but Spring begins on March 20th. As well, Daylight Saving begins on March 13th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night now. I want to get up extra early to check out tomorrow's SAP. Doxies galore. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Black, could be a black and tan. Brown could be a smooth red doxie. The other one could be a dapple. We shall see.


Just got home and got your PM. Since it is late now anyway, lets leave it until the morn, but from your post above, there will be no surprise methinks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got home and got your PM. Since it is late now anyway, lets leave it until the morn, but from your post above, there will be no surprise methinks.


No .............. now ........... now .............. now.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone, just finished teaching for the night and about to have my dinner, a nice chicken and sausage gumbo........it smells amazing so I will chat with everyone tomorrow.

Don, I am in suspense about the doxies tomorrow as well


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone, just finished teaching for the night and about to have my dinner, a nice chicken and sausage gumbo........it smells amazing so I will chat with everyone tomorrow.
> 
> Don, I am in suspense about the doxies tomorrow as well


Sounds good, Kim.

Yes, I am making a fresh gallon of coffee in order to stay awake all night to see this mystery picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was able to download the app from the Apple iTunes Store for a "My Birdie Alarm System". So, whenever new content is uploaded onto SAP, the lights throughout the house start to flash on and off. Cool .............


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No .............. now ........... now .............. now.


Since it is too large for email, here it is, an early delivery from SAP!

*EDIT, nope no go, too big for ehMac as well.*

Hmmmm what to do?

Dropbox to the rescue? Yep, that worked!

Just noticed there is a fourth 'blonde' in the background!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cute. The one on the left is a long haired dapple doxie. The middle doxie is a smooth haired red and the last one is a smooth black and tan. The "blond" pup in the back is a long haired roan doxie. Great clip, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee as we await the uploading of today's SAP????


----------



## Moscool

Great clip Don

Marc I need your sharpest Arabica: I have been celebrating my Father in Law's and my birthday pretty much non stop since Friday. Normally I am away skiing this week but this year I have a bad ankle and gave it a miss. What I saved on ski passes I have definitely spent on champagne and prosecco!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Great clip Don
> 
> Marc I need your sharpest Arabica: I have been celebrating my Father in Law's and my birthday pretty much non stop since Friday. Normally I am away skiing this week but this year I have a bad ankle and gave it a miss. What I saved on ski passes I have definitely spent on champagne and prosecco!


Coming right up, Francois. Sorry to hear about your ankle.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, today on SAP, our video 'Searching for the Spirit Bear', life before smart phones and 'Fancy A Pint Of 'Badger'? Pub Creates New Drink'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I think that I shall stick to coffee this morning rather than some Guinness.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I had not intended it for breakfast, rather for a summer drink on the patio. Who knows we could be out of gin by then!


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all, woke up and went right to work in the office, unfortunately the office work waits for no man, or woman as the case may be 

I love the picture of the doxies Don they are so cute, unfortunately as 3 of my cats are 16lbs and the other one is only 8lbs I don't think that a doxie would have fun in my house  

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Morning gents, today on SAP, our video 'Searching for the Spirit Bear', life before smart phones and 'Fancy A Pint Of 'Badger'? Pub Creates New Drink'.


Half a pint of vodka floating half a Guinness? Won't take too many of those to get me legless! Marc, I doubt you'll taste much Guinness after two sips...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I had not intended it for breakfast, rather for a summer drink on the patio. Who knows we could be out of gin by then!


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all, woke up and went right to work in the office, unfortunately the office work waits for no man, or woman as the case may be
> 
> I love the picture of the doxies Don they are so cute, unfortunately as 3 of my cats are 16lbs and the other one is only 8lbs I don't think that a doxie would have fun in my house
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful day


Morning, Kim. Care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Half a pint of vodka floating half a Guinness? Won't take too many of those to get me legless! Marc, I doubt you'll taste much Guinness after two sips...


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now THIS Is A Great Commercial

Don, might you have use for this on SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. There is now freshly brewed OtHD coffee ready when you are up and about this fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice picture of a deer, Don. Reminded me of last year here in Lunenburg when deer were roaming the city in daylight in search of food.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yes we in fact ran a couple of those deer shots on SAP back then. Today on SAP, besides the deer a gif of Olga Korbut and her dazzling performance at the '72 Olympics and how adding a single line can change a no smoking sign entirely.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yes we in fact ran a couple of those deer shots on SAP back then. Today on SAP, besides the deer a gif of Olga Korbut and her dazzling performance at the '72 Olympics and how adding a single line can change a no smoking sign entirely.


Morning, Don. Yes, I recall you put up some of those deer pics on SAP last year. What a difference a year makes. Very few deer need to venture into the town of Lunenburg these days since there is no snow in their regular feeding areas.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/KevBonneau1/videos/334644199992723/

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/KevBonneau1/videos/334644199992723/
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


I had just finished watching that very video on Facebook when I popped in here. Took me a while to find an embed code for it, but got it now, merci.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all. Coffee would be wonderful Marc. 

Those deer pictures are wonderful. 

How is the weather where you are. We have already had rain, freezing rain, and now snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had just finished watching that very video on Facebook when I popped in here. Took me a while to find an embed code for it, but got it now, merci.


Great minds think alike, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all. Coffee would be wonderful Marc.
> 
> Those deer pictures are wonderful.
> 
> How is the weather where you are. We have already had rain, freezing rain, and now snow.


Morning, Kim. Coffee coming right up.

Yes, few deer come into our front yard these days since they are able to feed away from the center of town.

+3C with a light rain right now.


----------



## javaqueen

Hope you don't get hit too hard with this storm Marc. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Hope you don't get hit too hard with this storm Marc.
> 
> Have a great day.


So far, it is just +4C with a regular rain falling from the sky, with no wind.


----------



## javaqueen

We have gone through rain, freezing rain, snow, freezing rain, rain, fog. Not a good day. Just waiting to hear how many students cancel lessons tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> We have gone through rain, freezing rain, snow, freezing rain, rain, fog. Not a good day. Just waiting to hear how many students cancel lessons tonight.


Yuk. +5C and a light rain here, Kim. When it is a snow day in NL, I usually get more postings from my grad students, who are mostly teachers in NL.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> … … …
> 
> Yes, few deer come into our front yard these days since they are able to feed away from the center of town.
> 
> … … …



Aren't you lucky, but it's quite the opposite for us. They eat and graze on almost everything here if they don't pull or hoof it out of the ground, and that includes a lot of "deer-proof" plants.

We would have wanted to see a cougar hiding in the bushes in those pictures if they had been taken here.

Recently I've been using a nice wooden sling-shot my wife brought back from Mexico last year. It and some nice sized round beach rocks seem to be working well lately, and I'm a pretty good shot and still have the one I had in my youth, but it needs new elastics…

This come comes close to mind courtesy Stephan Pastis:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Aren't you lucky, but it's quite the opposite for us. They eat and graze on almost everything here if they don't pull or hoof it out of the ground, and that includes a lot of "deer-proof" plants.
> 
> We would have wanted to see a cougar hiding in the bushes in those pictures if they had been taken here.
> 
> Recently I've been using a nice wooden sling-shot my wife brought back from Mexico last year. It and some nice sized round beach rocks seem to be working well lately, and I'm a pretty good shot and still have the one I had in my youth, but it needs new elastics…
> 
> This come comes close to mind courtesy Stephan Pastis:


We have a fenced in back yard to keep the doxies in and to keep the deer out. They do like the seed from the bird feeder that my neighbor put up on the other side of the fence.


----------



## javaqueen

Afternoon all, just had my jazz piano lesson and could really use some coffee, is there any pastries left to have with my coffee??


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Afternoon all, just had my jazz piano lesson and could really use some coffee, is there any pastries left to have with my coffee??


Coffee coming right up, Kim .................. along with some freshly baked pastries fresh out of the oven.


----------



## javaqueen

lovely pastries, please tell the doxies thank you for me


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> lovely pastries, please tell the doxies thank you for me


That is Chef Pierre ............. a black and tan smooth coated doxie.


----------



## pm-r

javaqueen said:


> Afternoon all, just had my jazz piano lesson and could really use some coffee, is there any pastries left to have with my coffee??



Not being a piano play myself, but one who liked to tinkle and experiment, I often wondered how one could actually take jazz piano lessons, but there seems to be lots of variety just on the web:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVS7FwTGWK0[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQEcySqy7nc[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkejSUSWVSQ[/ame]

I was a trumpet player for a number of years when I was younger, and when I asked a vey good classic trained piano player that question, he said if you knew and could play all your scales and chords properly, you could play anything.

The rest is just timing and rhythm… yeah right!! 

Anyway, good luck with your piano jazz.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not being a piano play myself, but one who liked to tinkle and experiment, I often wondered how one could actually take jazz piano lessons, but there seems to be lots of variety just on the web:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVS7FwTGWK0
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQEcySqy7nc
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkejSUSWVSQ
> 
> I was a trumpet player for a number of years when I was younger, and when I asked a vey good classic trained piano player that question, he said if you knew and could play all your scales and chords properly, you could play anything.
> 
> The rest is just timing and rhythm… yeah right!!
> 
> Anyway, good luck with your piano jazz.


Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Need to get up early to get the doxies out before the heavy rain starts at about 7AM. Wish me luck. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

pm-r said:


> Not being a piano play myself, but one who liked to tinkle and experiment, I often wondered how one could actually take jazz piano lessons, but there seems to be lots of variety just on the web:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVS7FwTGWK0
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQEcySqy7nc
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkejSUSWVSQ
> 
> I was a trumpet player for a number of years when I was younger, and when I asked a vey good classic trained piano player that question, he said if you knew and could play all your scales and chords properly, you could play anything.
> 
> The rest is just timing and rhythm… yeah right!!
> 
> Anyway, good luck with your piano jazz.


I agree that it is definitely.......yeah right!!! 

I am thoroughly enjoying my jazz lessons and I have a fantastic teacher who knows how to take someone classically trained and help them relax enough to play jazz.


----------



## Moscool

I'm the master of my instrument


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> I'm the master of my instrument


Good one, Francois. :lmao::lmao:

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready as we await the uploading of today's SAP here on the east coast.


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> I'm the master of my instrument


When I was a kid in the rhythm band in the early 50's, I couldn't even play the triangle properly. The teacher solved that problem by making me the conductor.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, still awaiting SAP to upload as today's gif is a large file of the darndest pool table you ever did see. Also a look at same sex marriage with a twist.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all, we are getting snow today. I need to ask if I can do a selfish plug of myself here or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When I was a kid in the rhythm band in the early 50's, I couldn't even play the triangle properly. The teacher solved that problem by making me the conductor.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, still awaiting SAP to upload as today's gif is a large file of the darndest pool table you ever did see. Also a look at same sex marriage with a twist.


"The boy licked his cone and replied, ‘Because the day I take the dollar, the game is over!’" :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all, we are getting snow today. I need to ask if I can do a selfish plug of myself here or not.


Some people actually like it when it snows ................... NOT me, however. It is +12C with some rain and lots of wind ............... and not a bit of snow in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Big Tancook Island Elementary School future uncertain as enrolment dwindles - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

CBC meteorologist Peter Coade says it's 12C in Orlando, Fla., 12C in San Francisco and 6C in Dallas. Right now, it is 13C out in our front garden, and parts of NS are up to 17C.

This was the morning of March 25th one year ago.


----------



## javaqueen

Afternoon everyone, the snow is still coming down and looks beautiful outside. Went outside earlier and it is definitely packing snow - perfect for making a snowman.

Also, I am so excited. One of my student nominated me for the readers choice awards with the Hamilton Community News. It is truly an honour.


----------



## SINC

Good for you Kim, it is nice indeed to be well thought of by your students. Good luck! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Afternoon everyone, the snow is still coming down and looks beautiful outside. Went outside earlier and it is definitely packing snow - perfect for making a snowman.
> 
> Also, I am so excited. One of my student nominated me for the readers choice awards with the Hamilton Community News. It is truly an honour.


Well, if you like snow ............... 

Good news about one of your students. :clap:


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Good for you Kim, it is nice indeed to be well thought of by your students. Good luck! :clap:


Thanks Don.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, if you like snow ...............
> 
> Good news about one of your students. :clap:


Thanks Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

I like the new road sign just outside of The Shangri-La Clubhouse. Suits us well.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> I like the new road sign just outside of The Shangri-La Clubhouse. Suits us well.


Lovely sign Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Lovely sign Marc


 I agree.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I like the new road sign just outside of The Shangri-La Clubhouse. Suits us well.


Gee Marc, that sign reminded me of this old story:

_When Charles deGaulle decided to retire from public life, the American ambassador and his wife threw a gala dinner party in his honor. At the dinner table the Ambassador's wife was talking with Madame deGaulle.

"Your husband has been such a prominent public figure, such a presence on the French and International scene for so many years! How quiet retirement will seem in comparison. What are you most looking forward to in these retirement years?"

"A penis," replied Madame deGaulle.

A huge hush fell over the table. Everyone heard her answer ... and no one knew what to say next.

Finally, Le Grand Charles leaned over to his wife and said, "Ma cherie, I believe zee Americans pronounce zat word, 'appiness."_



source: French Happiness Joke


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I like the new road sign just outside of The Shangri-La Clubhouse. Suits us well.



It looks great Marc, and I'm sure some of the new road signs are adapt and appropriate as well…:


----------



## pm-r

Just thinking in case one needs an opposing sign, I seem to recall one I think came from Eastern Canada somewhere, Nova Scotia or Newfoundland perhaps proclaiming the city of "Hell", with the sign covered in ice… possibly from Marc or Don some time ago…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Gee Marc, that sign reminded me of this old story:
> 
> _When Charles deGaulle decided to retire from public life, the American ambassador and his wife threw a gala dinner party in his honor. At the dinner table the Ambassador's wife was talking with Madame deGaulle.
> 
> "Your husband has been such a prominent public figure, such a presence on the French and International scene for so many years! How quiet retirement will seem in comparison. What are you most looking forward to in these retirement years?"
> 
> "A penis," replied Madame deGaulle.
> 
> A huge hush fell over the table. Everyone heard her answer ... and no one knew what to say next.
> 
> Finally, Le Grand Charles leaned over to his wife and said, "Ma cherie, I believe zee Americans pronounce zat word, 'appiness."_
> 
> 
> 
> source: French Happiness Joke


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks great Marc, and I'm sure some of the new road signs are adapt and appropriate as well…:


:lmao::lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just thinking in case one needs an opposing sign, I seem to recall one I think came from Eastern Canada somewhere, Nova Scotia or Newfoundland perhaps proclaiming the city of "Hell", with the sign covered in ice… possibly from Marc or Don some time ago…


.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hell, NL.


----------



## pm-r

Ahhhh yes, those are looking familiar … 

And I guess that one especially represents _*When Hell Freezes Over*_….


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ahhhh yes, those are looking familiar …
> 
> And I guess that one especially represents _*When Hell Freezes Over*_….


Yes, Patrick ..................... or springtime in Hell, NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia island's historic school down to final student, faces closure | The Chronicle Herald

An interesting human interest story about a school just outside of Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia island's historic school down to final student, faces closure | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> An interesting human interest story about a school just outside of Lunenburg.



Gheese!!!
As one of several West Coast Island users who had to take a shorter ferry ride to get to high school for three years, I think they need to get their priorities and senses in order and get a practical solution, not some bleeding heart story based on some old East Coast tradition and history.

I can hear the appeal to the feds for money for a solution already.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gheese!!!
> As one of several West Coast Island users who had to take a shorter ferry ride to get to high school for three years, I think they need to get their priorities and senses in order and get a practical solution, not some bleeding heart story based on some old East Coast tradition and history.
> 
> I can hear the appeal to the feds for money for a solution already.


Well, they are hoping for an influx of more families, but I don't think that is in the cards. Maybe someone wanting to retire to this fine island, but not with younger childrens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some SAP and TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, they are hoping for an influx of more families, but I don't think that is in the cards. Maybe someone wanting to retire to this fine island, but not with younger childrens.



I hope they don't *hope* too much or they might end up with some of the Islander types we ended up with here locally, who have since turned around bitching and complaining about high cost ferry fares etc. and everything else that spoiled their fantasy dream!!!

Of course there are some that are happy and like to stay in their induced dream world …


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a shot of a western meadowlark, the cutest darn puppy you will ever see in our daily gif and 18300 Apply for 14 Jobs in NASA's Astronaut Corps in Today's Activity Corner.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope they don't *hope* too much or they might end up with some of the Islander types we ended up with here locally, who have since turned around bitching and complaining about high cost ferry fares etc. and everything else that spoiled their fantasy dream!!!
> 
> Of course there are some that are happy and like to stay in their induced dream world …


An interesting observation, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, that was a cute puppy. "Funny prank - Russian pretending to be terrorist throwing fake bomb bag." NOT funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee?


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all. Marc, I would love some coffee, thank you


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Everybody
Yes Marc I could certainly use a cup of your fine brew.

Little cool here this morning -10.5°C at sunrise, a bit of a jolt after the more pleasant +1°C yesterday. Daily temperatures seem to be a bit more erratic this year, - on the other hand it's better than the constant -20s of the Polar Vortex..

Hope all is well with you in NS, I assume you are now completely adjusted to your new surroundings. Have you had any time to explore the countryside? - before the snow came that is!


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all. Marc, I would love some coffee, thank you


Coming right up, Kim. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Everybody
> Yes Marc I could certainly use a cup of your fine brew.
> 
> Little cool here this morning -10.5°C at sunrise, a bit of a jolt after the more pleasant +1°C yesterday. Daily temperatures seem to be a bit more erratic this year, - on the other hand it's better than the constant -20s of the Polar Vortex..
> 
> Hope all is well with you in NS, I assume you are now completely adjusted to your new surroundings. Have you had any time to explore the countryside? - before the snow came that is!


Morning, Bill. Coffee coming right up.

+8C with some sun finally starting to shine here in Lunenburg. Deborah and I did an anniversary "staycation" in July, going to places in NS that neither of us has experienced. Amazingly, there is not a bit of snow anywhere to be seen in my neighborhood.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

I'm pretty sure when George Orwell wrote '1984', he intended it as a warning, not an instruction manual.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm pretty sure when George Orwell wrote '1984', he intended it as a warning, not an instruction manual.




[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axSnW-ygU5g[/ame]


----------



## javaqueen

thanks for the coffee Marc. Excellent brew as always.

Just about to take a break from the office work. Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I'm pretty sure when George Orwell wrote '1984', he intended it as a warning, not an instruction manual.



Ahem… excuse me, but was there some previous reference I missed that instigated this?

And BTW, the "_* Meet the GREAT Helmsman: Chinese village spends £310,000 building a giant golden statue of Chairman Mao._" reference article in SAP today is old news and the same golden statue of Chairman Mao was dismantled last month.

Just trying to keep up to date here…


----------



## SINC

It was the closing sentence of an editorial for SAP tomorrow and I shared it. No conspiracy involved.


----------



## SINC

A while back I wrote about our issue with Ely and her fear of going down the stairs. Due to a fall, she absolutely refused to go down to her bed and where she was basically raised with our daughter in the basement of our home.

This behaviour lasted a full three weeks and she slept on the floor upstairs and not in her bed in Crystal’s room. As noted earlier, even installing non slip pads on the stairs did not work to change her behaviour.

Then Crystal and Ann tried some coaxing, using her very favourite treat, maple walnut ice cream. Using a small container and a spoon with a tiny bit of ice cream on it, in the space of about a half hour, they managed to coax her all the way down to the basement as she licked the spoon and she happily explored the familiar territory.

From that day on, about a week or so ago, she has happily run up and down the stairs like she did for 18 months previous.

It is now like it never happened. I guess we can add this one to the strange but true story category.


----------



## pm-r

Ahhh… another benefit from maple walnut ice cream.

A little dab left on each of the stair treads once a month or so may just be a nice beneficial treat and keep the stairs lapped clean as well.


----------



## javaqueen

So glad that Ely is conquering the stairs once again.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is ready for the weekend with a tricky shot gif, a video on camping trips with horses and did you know there are More Slaves Today Than At Any Time In History?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A while back I wrote about our issue with Ely and her fear of going down the stairs. Due to a fall, she absolutely refused to go down to her bed and where she was basically raised with our daughter in the basement of our home.
> 
> This behaviour lasted a full three weeks and she slept on the floor upstairs and not in her bed in Crystal’s room. As noted earlier, even installing non slip pads on the stairs did not work to change her behaviour.
> 
> Then Crystal and Ann tried some coaxing, using her very favourite treat, maple walnut ice cream. Using a small container and a spoon with a tiny bit of ice cream on it, in the space of about a half hour, they managed to coax her all the way down to the basement as she licked the spoon and she happily explored the familiar territory.
> 
> From that day on, about a week or so ago, she has happily run up and down the stairs like she did for 18 months previous.
> 
> It is now like it never happened. I guess we can add this one to the strange but true story category.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

"The boy nodded his head yes, and replied, "It kills fleas and ticks for up to three months". :lmao:

That was an amazing shot, Don. Great gif.   :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be welcome indeed, thanks, then I can go back to bed as I have been up since 2:00 writing and editing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be welcome indeed, thanks, then I can go back to bed as I have been up since 2:00 writing and editing.


Coming right up, Don. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Now that I grabbed another few hours shut eye, another coffee is in order. We are forecast to get snow tonight, tomorrow and Monday which will make my drive to Red Deer on Monday a mess. Why does this always happen when I plan to drive somewhere? Murphy's law I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now that I grabbed another few hours shut eye, another coffee is in order. We are forecast to get snow tonight, tomorrow and Monday which will make my drive to Red Deer on Monday a mess. Why does this always happen when I plan to drive somewhere? Murphy's law I guess.


Well, drive carefully, mon ami, and arrive alive.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone, just relaxing with a glass of wine and contemplating if i am hungry enough for dinner yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone, just relaxing with a glass of wine and contemplating if i am hungry enough for dinner yet.


Evening, Kim. Sounds like a plan. :clap:


----------



## SINC

We on the other hand are just sitting down to supper. We in the west had dinner at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We on the other hand are just sitting down to supper. We in the west had dinner at noon.


909PM here and we have finished supper hours ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday coffee is now brewing and brunch can wait until you rise and shine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I liked the diet tip in SAP. Now, to convince Deborah that it is also a good idea. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Looking forward to watching the Honda Classic, Jackie Gleason's old PGA tourney again today. What a battle yesterday between Adam Scott and Sergio Garcia. Scott took a quad bogie 7 on a par 3 and they are now tied.

Also on SAP that little Chihuahua sure has fun playing pool and one has to wonder whether those Christmas drinks had anything to do with ''I Was Abducted By Aliens', Retired Carpenter Says'.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all. Brunch sounds wonderful. But first coffee. Lots and lots of coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Looking forward to watching the Honda Classic, Jackie Gleason's old PGA tourney again today. What a battle yesterday between Adam Scott and Sergio Garcia. Scott took a quad bogie 7 on a par 3 and they are now tied.
> 
> Also on SAP that little Chihuahua sure has fun playing pool and one has to wonder whether those Christmas drinks had anything to do with ''I Was Abducted By Aliens', Retired Carpenter Says'.


Afternoon, Don. It is warm enough here in Lunenburg to go golfing ........ if the course was open today.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all. Brunch sounds wonderful. But first coffee. Lots and lots of coffee


Coming right up, Kim.


----------



## javaqueen

now taking a break from all that office work that I have to do. Is there any coffee left?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> now taking a break from all that office work that I have to do. Is there any coffee left?


Yes, and it was freshly brewed five minutes ago, Kim. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> … … …
> Also on SAP that little Chihuahua sure has fun playing pool and one has to wonder whether those Christmas drinks had anything to do with ''I Was Abducted By Aliens', Retired Carpenter Says'.



And one has to realize that those wouldn't be just any Christmas drinks Don, they would have been _*Irish Christmas drinks*_. Quit a difference and they pack a punch and big wallop being Irish!! 

As for todays SAP Bixman Sunday Whatzit?, I'll have to say he came up with a _vibraslap_.

I had to use google to find the proper spelling but it seems to vary, and for those interested here, you can see how they work:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu4_uwQWA-g[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9km06mAt5M[/ame]


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, and it was freshly brewed five minutes ago, Kim. Enjoy.


Thanks Marc, just what I needed. Of course, now it is back to the office to continue with the data entry


----------



## pm-r

javaqueen said:


> Thanks Marc, just what I needed. Of course, now it is back to the office to continue with the data entry




Hmmm…??? I would have thought a nice big glass of wine would have been in order for you about now, and after all, it is Sunday, the day or rest or should be…


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? I would have thought a nice big glass of wine would have been in order for you about now, and after all, it is Sunday, the day or rest or should be…


It is for sure and I am having a nice glass of Steam Whistle while we watch the Academy Awards.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are about five views here in The Shang thread from 9,800,000 views. As the old saying goes, "Who would have thunk it?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> We are about five views here in The Shang thread from 9,800,000 views. As the old saying goes, "Who would have thunk it?"


That was quick. Guess we have a great many lurkers .............. and only a few active posters here in The Shang. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> That was quick. Guess we have a great many lurkers .............. and only a few active posters here in The Shang. Such is Life.



Odd too that there were only about 4± members currently listed as on-line that aren't shang regulars.

Regardless, that's a lot of views to one old continuing thread… and on and on… and complete with double posts…


----------



## SINC

The great majority of those are bots these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The great majority of those are bots these days.


Why might someone program a bot to check out The Shang?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogsiQ0DWaEw&feature=youtu.be

Cute ........... and not a single doxie.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got SAP done early so I can go for my lung function test this morning and then drive to Red Deer, overnight and back tomorrow. We got about 3 inches of snow overnight and it is -21° with the wind chill out there.

Today features the Whatzit Answer, a JFL prank posing as a blind man and Proper Pronunciation.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got SAP done early so I can go for my lung function test this morning and then drive to Red Deer, overnight and back tomorrow. We got about 3 inches of snow overnight and it is -21° with the wind chill out there.
> 
> Today features the Whatzit Answer, a JFL prank posing as a blind man and Proper Pronunciation.


Good luck with your drive and your test, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing so you might have some uplifting when you settle back to have a laugh with SAP's JFL clip.


----------



## javaqueen

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? I would have thought a nice big glass of wine would have been in order for you about now, and after all, it is Sunday, the day or rest or should be…


Unfortunately had some last minute filing and bookkeeping to do, year end and month end and all that, but no fear I had a nice glass of wine whilst watching the Oscars.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing so you might have some uplifting when you settle back to have a laugh with SAP's JFL clip.


Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Did you watch the Academy Awards???


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Did you watch the Academy Awards???


Morning, Kim. I watched a bit of the Oscars and taped it all to see if there were any bright moments.

Care for some more coffee?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. I watched a bit of the Oscars and taped it all to see if there were any bright moments.
> 
> Care for some more coffee?


I would love some more coffee. I am just about to head back into the office to do some filing and it is such a tedious task that I fear without coffee I may just doze off


----------



## javaqueen

It is hard to believe that I have been a part of the ehMac family for 4 years already. Just realized that I signed up on February 4th, 2012


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> It is hard to believe that I have been a part of the ehMac family for 4 years already. Just realized that I signed up on February 4th, 2012


February was my month to join as well Kim. I joined on Feb. 16th, 2001, some 15 years ago. Does not seem that long though.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. I watched a bit of the Oscars and taped it all to see if there were any bright moments.
> …



I'm sure you might need to put on your super-snooper scopes when you review it, but let us know if you find any bright moment and some can then add it to their odd notebook of data!!!

PS: Why do some of the ladies there wear a dress with a long train at such a gathering??? Don't they have any sense that such a dress is out of place and are meant for more private focused events or is it some American "fashion" thing???


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> It is hard to believe that I have been a part of the ehMac family for 4 years already. Just realized that I signed up on February 4th, 2012


:clap::clap::clap:

Happy anniversary, Kim. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?

Liverpool couple named longest-married in Canada | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Time to "call it a night" as Marc says. Chat tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Time to "call it a night" as Marc says. Chat tomorrow.


Yes, a great expression ........... along with "pulling the pin".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is just now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got finished with SAP from the hotel room in Red Deer. Today a video on things we were doing wrong, a baby's first TV show and a giggling grandma.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning everyone, another storm forecast for our area today, let's see what happens


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning/Day all
Slow start to the day - have to revise all my plans - it's snowing!

Just as I thought, Mother Nature is balancing the books - we had all those nice semi-warm snow free days (with sunshine too!). Now it looks like we have to have a dose of cold/snow/wet & windy, and this close to SPRING!

Anyway, I'd appreciate a cup of your fine coffee Marc, the cats & I will sit by the window and watch the Snow Buntings dodge the snow flakes until I have built up my courage enough to drive into town for more wine, I guess the reward does justify the effort.

TTFN


----------



## SINC

Back home from Red Deer in time for lunch. Nice day, albeit very cold for a run on the highway. 185 km in one hour 25 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning everyone, another storm forecast for our area today, let's see what happens


Yes, I saw the storm warnings for your area of ON. Stay safe, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning/Day all
> Slow start to the day - have to revise all my plans - it's snowing!
> 
> Just as I thought, Mother Nature is balancing the books - we had all those nice semi-warm snow free days (with sunshine too!). Now it looks like we have to have a dose of cold/snow/wet & windy, and this close to SPRING!
> 
> Anyway, I'd appreciate a cup of your fine coffee Marc, the cats & I will sit by the window and watch the Snow Buntings dodge the snow flakes until I have built up my courage enough to drive into town for more wine, I guess the reward does justify the effort.
> 
> TTFN


Sorry to hear that is it again snowing in your area of AB. 

I am amazed at the number of song birds that are here in Lunenburg at this point of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back home from Red Deer in time for lunch. Nice day, albeit very cold for a run on the highway. 185 km in one hour 25 minutes.


Welcome back, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

A bit vintage and a bit late but maybe some leftover birthday cake for the Shang visitors and gee…, I forgot all about Steve's birthday on Feb 25… 

_Happy Birthday, Steve Jobs! How to make a vintage Apple Logo Cake!_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMiRurppZrw


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A bit vintage and a bit late but maybe some leftover birthday cake for the Shang visitors and gee…, I forgot all about Steve's birthday on Feb 25…
> 
> _Happy Birthday, Steve Jobs! How to make a vintage Apple Logo Cake!_
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMiRurppZrw


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

The beavers have been busy today on top of their dam, or were at the Bless camera those SAP readers will know about…
Sony Network Camera SNC-RZ25


----------



## pm-r

Well they were until I guess the coyotes showed up… (I assume they are coyotes at the BLESS lookout)


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I saw the storm warnings for your area of ON. Stay safe, mon amie.


Cancelled all lessons after 6:00 and so glad that I did. Everyone is home safe and sound and we have rescheduled lessons for another time. 

It is really horrible out there right now. Let's see how much/what happens.


----------



## SINC

Good night to hunker down with a glass of wine, Kim. Just sayin'.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Good night to hunker down with a glass of wine, Kim. Just sayin'.


Well Don, that sounds like a wonderful idea


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Cancelled all lessons after 6:00 and so glad that I did. Everyone is home safe and sound and we have rescheduled lessons for another time.
> 
> It is really horrible out there right now. Let's see how much/what happens.


Good luck. A strong nor'easter is expected to hit us here in Lunenburg from Sat to Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good night to hunker down with a glass of wine, Kim. Just sayin'.





javaqueen said:


> Well Don, that sounds like a wonderful idea


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. I want to stay up late to see all of the Super Tuesday results. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Have a good night Marc. Hope that nor eastern doesn't hit you too hard.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Have a good night Marc. Hope that nor eastern doesn't hit you too hard.


We shall see, Kim. Rain is forecast for today and lots of snow for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful red sky in the east ................... "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning." Rain is in the forecast, so there might be some truth in this expression. Still, coffee is brewing and the doxies are scampering about the house.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP up and a coffee is welcome. Today a video on a huge whale shark being helped by a diver, a guy who has a surprise for the buddy who pulls his pants down in our gif and an interesting home in the Lethbridge area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Here is your coffee. 

Liked "Reverse Bucket List - Things I Won't Be Doing" ............. I have such things on my anti-bucket list.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Here is your coffee.
> 
> Liked "Reverse Bucket List - Things I Won't Be Doing" ............. I have such things on my anti-bucket list.


Stay tuned, there are more examples to come in the weeks ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Stay tuned, there are more examples to come in the weeks ahead.


The ones with the scary heights make me ill. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain, strong winds and +10C temps = a tough time getting the doxies to go outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a Mercedes Smart car has been modified to resemble a snowmobile as way of getting around the ice covered streets of St. Albert since St. A. does not use a great deal of salt, and you folks get the melt/freeze cycle each winter.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, a Mercedes Smart car has been modified to resemble a snowmobile as way of getting around the ice covered streets of St. Albert since St. A. does not use a great deal of salt, and you folks get the melt/freeze cycle each winter.



Great for those that could use one!!

Marc, do you have a URL or source for that image?? I could use it…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Great for those that could use one!!
> 
> Marc, do you have a URL or source for that image?? I could use it…


The Weather Network posted it, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The Weather Network posted it, Patrick.


Thanks Marc.

Off to search I guess…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> Off to search I guess…


News - 'Only in Canada': Photo of Ottawa car goes viral - The Weather Network


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing as we await the uploading of today's SAP.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is ready to go with a great gif of a small boy using a big leaf blower. Too big in fact. 

Also our video, 'How to Land a 737 (Nervous Passenger Edition)' just in case you ever have to land the one you are on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for a coffee?


----------



## SINC

Last Thursday I had a x-ray of my lower back as my new doctor wants to have a look to see if he can ease the pain I experience, then Monday I went for my lung function test and the tech told me I was improved over the test a year ago. Then yesterday I went for a chest x-ray to complete the two tests the lung specialist sent me for before my annual check up with him on March 14, so I am free until that date.


----------



## SINC

Sure Marc, a coffee would be great as I am just about to start to compose tomorrow's SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Last Thursday I had a x-ray of my lower back as my new doctor wants to have a look to see if he can ease the pain I experience, then Monday I went for my lung function test and the tech told me I was improved over the test a year ago. Then yesterday I went for a chest x-ray to complete the two tests the lung specialist sent me for before my annual check up with him on March 14, so I am free until that date.


Sounds like your health is improving, Don. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure Marc, a coffee would be great as I am just about to start to compose tomorrow's SAP.


Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am one of those rebels. Power to the people.

Handful of Nova Scotians rebel against cell phone ownership - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I am one of those rebels. Power to the people.
> 
> Handful of Nova Scotians rebel against cell phone ownership - Nova Scotia - CBC News


Ditched the cell phones when I retired 10 years ago and have zero desire to revisit that decision!

BTW Don way back when I would have loved to own a nice 57 Olds. Late enough to have power brakes and 12 Volt system, sweet body style, adequate power without being a real guzzler, the old workhorse Hydra-matic trannie..... 

Reaching an age now where my little Toyota with all those kliks is now my dream car. No power windows, great gas mileage, not enough power to hurt itself, no touch screen on the dash, no built-in tracking devices, a real key activated ignition that can be killed by a mechanical switch should the throttle ever stick......


----------



## SINC

Yes Bob, the 57 Olds was a great machine. A neighbour took me for a ride in his in 1960 when I was 16 and about to get my drivers licence. That ride was the very first time I had ridden in a vehicle at 100 mph and it was as smooth as glass.

I too retain my 2001 Suzuki for the same reasons you do along with the fact that I can tow it behind the motor home. It has been driven 97,000 km now and towed more than that and still performs great. A new battery and a set of front brakes has been my oly expense since buying it brand new in July of 2001. While it has a leather interior and a sunroof, it is devoid of any fancy other options. An automatic 4 x 4 with a mechanical lever transaxle, radio, A/C and power steering and brakes is pretty basic. It too uses a key, but does have a fob with electric door locks. Never had a better vehicle.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Ditched the cell phones when I retired 10 years ago and have zero desire to revisit that decision!QUOTE]
> 
> :clap::clap:


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon all, any coffee left Marc? 

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> afternoon all, any coffee left Marc?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Thursday


Afternoon, Kim. You are just in time for a freshly brewed pot of coffee.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Ditched the cell phones when I retired 10 years ago and have zero desire to revisit that decision!
> … …



We are also retired, and for those that might enjoy having a cellphone for those "just in case of" times, we just got a 7-11 Speakout SIM card that works on the Roger's cell network for some old cellphones, and their pay-as-you-go costs us each a minimum of $25.00/year for an annual roll-over and touch-up for our low usage.

A pretty small price to pay for a bit of security and safety and some infrequent calls when away from our home phone I'd say.


----------



## SINC

My first cell phone was a requirement of my job and one appeared in my company vehicle in March of 1988. After all, when one is the COO and Exec VP of a 'communications company' comprised of weeklies, dailies, magazines, classified publications and flyer printing plants, one had to be in contact with 2,600 staff and thousands of clients and suppliers daily. The cell was central to the ability to manage while on the road for weeks at a time in some cases. When I retired in 2001, I was given my company cell and accompanying phone number as a parting gift and its user fees were covered by the company until it was sold in 2010. By then I had SAP on the go and had to have a cell to be able to monitor the web site and forum when away from a laptop or desktop.

That service now costs me $75 a month as a deductible expense for SAP and I could not operate without it, including that same phone number from back in 1988. My talk time for any given month is about 20 minutes, but I move over 5 GB of data on it each billing period of my 6 GB limit.

It is a key device to make SAP what it has become and I could not operate without it. That noted, I detest people who sit and text on their cell phones while talking to me. I never do this myself. Did I mention that reading email or playing solitaire or reading news websites on my phone has passed many boring hours for me when in doctors offices or hospital over the past year?


----------



## Dr.G.

Province ditches glitchy steel rudder on Bluenose II | The Chronicle Herald

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Province ditches glitchy steel rudder on Bluenose II | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Finally is right!!!

I see it took a _*new* consultant's report_ to get the brain gears working again.

Too bad they couldn't have been doing the work through this last winter's months.


----------



## SINC

Not sure if anyone is interested or not, but here is the browser report for activity on my web site yesterday. Note that Internet Explorer has now fallen below Safari, but Firefox remains firmly in first place among visitors.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Finally is right!!!
> 
> I see it took a _*new* consultant's report_ to get the brain gears working again.
> 
> Too bad they couldn't have been doing the work through this last winter's months.


A valid point, Patrick. Now, after being told by the Lunenburg boat builders that it needed a wooden rudder and not a steel rudder, are finally being listened to at the 11th hour.


----------



## javaqueen

Thanks for the coffee Marc, it was much appreciated and very much needed. Just finished teaching for the night and getting dinner started. Chicken with potatoes and carrots. Simple but delicious

Hope you are all having a wonderful evening


----------



## SINC

I got my hands on an antique beer sign and hung it in the shop. It matches the unfinished drywall perfectly, don't you think?


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> I got my hands on an antique beer sign and hung it in the shop. It matches the unfinished drywall perfectly, don't you think?


That looks amazing Don


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I got my hands on an antique beer sign and hung it in the shop. It matches the unfinished drywall perfectly, don't you think?




Definitely a keeper Don!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I got my hands on an antique beer sign and hung it in the shop. It matches the unfinished drywall perfectly, don't you think?


Cool


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Night Marc, looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Night Marc, looking forward to tomorrow


Thank you, Kim. Morning is now here. Anyone want to have some TGIF Coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be good, thanks. Today on SAP a gif of a cardboard hand that actually works a video of dogs on stairs and How The Rubik’s Cube Works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don . Coffee coming right up.


----------



## SINC

Something tells me Marc might find this interesting: Sheepdog Gives Birth to Huge Litter of 17 Puppies - ABC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Something tells me Marc might find this interesting: Sheepdog Gives Birth to Huge Litter of 17 Puppies - ABC News


Amazing. I had a sheepdog and she came from a litter of seven.


----------



## Dr.G.

‘It's a disgrace,' says shipbuilder of Bluenose II mess | The Chronicle Herald

The sad saga continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be good, thanks. Today on SAP a gif of a cardboard hand that actually works a video of dogs on stairs and How The Rubik’s Cube Works.


Our doxie pups have always had trouble going down stairs ........... not up. 

Very interesting piece re the Rubik's Cube.

However, I would have thought that this would be your lead story.

The world is running low on old single malt Scotch - Mar. 4, 2016


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> â€˜It's a disgrace,' says shipbuilder of Bluenose II mess | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> The sad saga continues.




Only because the bureaucrats seem to allow or cause it to it seems… 

It really annoys me just how many _*incompetent idiots*_ in all walks of work life and in the workforce get paid for their incompetency these days. Just incredible to me…


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Our doxie pups have always had trouble going down stairs ........... not up.
> 
> Very interesting piece re the Rubik's Cube.
> 
> However, I would have thought that this would be your lead story.
> 
> The world is running low on old single malt Scotch - Mar. 4, 2016



I would have thought you would have been more interested in the plight of the juniper berry for your G&T favorite, or is that just for the summer months???:
Could we be facing a gin shortage?


----------



## javaqueen

Afternoon everyone, just taking a quick break, looking for coffee is there any fresh around?

It is snowing a little bit here but I don't think that we will get any accumulations.

Hope that everyone is having a great Friday.


----------



## MaxPower

Hola Amigos!!

I't's been a Looong time since I poked me head in these neck of the woods. I just posted in the iOS section so thought I would swing by and say Hi.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Only because the bureaucrats seem to allow or cause it to it seems…
> 
> It really annoys me just how many _*incompetent idiots*_ in all walks of work life and in the workforce get paid for their incompetency these days. Just incredible to me…


Agreed. The retrofit was started under the NDP provincial government, continued by the current Liberal government ................ and taxpayers of every political stripe were on the hook for each increase in the cost. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would have thought you would have been more interested in the plight of the juniper berry for your G&T favorite, or is that just for the summer months???:
> Could we be facing a gin shortage?


I am a lover of G&Ts in the summertime, but Don is a Scotch drinker year round. This item should have been the lead item on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Afternoon everyone, just taking a quick break, looking for coffee is there any fresh around?
> 
> It is snowing a little bit here but I don't think that we will get any accumulations.
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great Friday.


Afternoon, Kim. Fresh coffee coming right up.

We are being told to expect about 15-20cm of snow overnight and up until this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Hola Amigos!!
> 
> I't's been a Looong time since I poked me head in these neck of the woods. I just posted in the iOS section so thought I would swing by and say Hi.


Well, talk about a "blast from the past" . :clap::clap:

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Well, talk about a "blast from the past" . :clap::clap:
> 
> How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


I'm doing well. Thank you for asking. Just busier than a one armed paper hanger.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'm doing well. Thank you for asking. Just busier than a one armed paper hanger.


Good to hear. Don't make yourself a stranger here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. Don't make yourself a stranger here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


I know. Life just gets in the way sometimes. Family responsibilities - my wife, 2 kids, 2 dogs, sports and running a small business certainly chews up the time....

How are you doing these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I know. Life just gets in the way sometimes. Family responsibilities - my wife, 2 kids, 2 dogs, sports and running a small business certainly chews up the time....
> 
> How are you doing these days?


Yes, what you write spells "busy".

I am well. I officially retired after 38 1/2 years as a full professor at Memorial University on Dec. 31st, 2015 ............ and then became a sessional to teach one course online a week later. They now want me to teach four courses online this spring, so I guess I am semi-retired. I enjoy this online teaching so I don't mind doing it. They are looking for my replacement as we speak, so I am not sure how much longer they will want me to stay on and teach online from here in Lunenburg. We shall see.

We are down to five doxies now -- two four-month old pups, their 3 year old half brother, their 9 year old grandmother and a 13 year old great aunt.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Fresh coffee coming right up.
> 
> We are being told to expect about 15-20cm of snow overnight and up until this time tomorrow. We shall see.


thanks for the coffee Marc. Just waiting on students to arrive so I can finish for the day........love early Fridays


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thanks for the coffee Marc. Just waiting on students to arrive so I can finish for the day........love early Fridays


Yes, Friday is a slow day for me as well, in that most of my grad students are teachers and want Friday off from posting.


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> I'm doing well. Thank you for asking. Just busier than a one armed paper hanger.


Welcome home Warren, you have been missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Welcome home Warren, you have been missed.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Agreed.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Friday is a slow day for me as well, in that most of my grad students are teachers and want Friday off from posting.


that is great for you as well. Unfortunately my students have failed to show up on time and are in fact an hour late. Guess that they are not coming and just forgot to tell me???


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that is great for you as well. Unfortunately my students have failed to show up on time and are in fact an hour late. Guess that they are not coming and just forgot to tell me???


Snow????


----------



## Dr.G.

Maple Leafs ticket gifted to homeless man brings joy to Port Hawkesbury family | The Chronicle Herald

Don, an SAP human interest story???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up since 6AM shoveling a path for the doxies. About 20cm of fresh snow has fallen overnight, but the winds are so strong that the drifting is above their heads in places. So, now they have been fed and taken out so I can focus upon grading and getting coffee ready for you folks. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Calgarians get royal taste test of Halifax's King of Donair - Calgary - CBC News

Maybe we should start serving donairs at The Café Chez Marc????


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, never had a donair, nor seen one. Just got SAP online for the day with a flexible flight attendant, a video on the best grilled cheese ever and for fun, a fart joke. Also pm-r's BLESS camera shots.


----------



## fjnmusic

Donairs are Turkish; Gyros are Greek, but they are almost the same thing. Lots of Donair places in Edmonton, not many Gyros. Both are basically seasoned beef meat loaf on a stick that gets sliced off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, never had a donair, nor seen one. Just got SAP online for the day with a flexible flight attendant, a video on the best grilled cheese ever and for fun, a fart joke. Also pm-r's BLESS camera shots.


All the more reason to have them made at The Cafe Chez Marc ............ along with classic grilled cheese sandwiches. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Donairs are Turkish; Gyros are Greek, but they are almost the same thing. Lots of Donair places in Edmonton, not many Gyros. Both are basically seasoned beef meat loaf on a stick that gets sliced off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Frank, care to be our donair and gyro chef at The Cafe Chez Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

White-out conditions for most of the morning. I am just now able to see across the street.


----------



## Moscool

Not sure which airline Don-Air is 

The Döner is normally lamb as beef is not usually eaten in Greece or Turkey. Gives it a nice taste.Agonising decision is typically garlic sauce or chilli sauce? - Both!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Not sure which airline Don-Air is
> 
> The Döner is normally lamb as beef is not usually eaten in Greece or Turkey. Gives it a nice taste.Agonising decision is typically garlic sauce or chilli sauce? - Both!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Not sure which airline Don-Air is
> 
> The Döner is normally lamb as beef is not usually eaten in Greece or Turkey. Gives it a nice taste.Agonising decision is typically garlic sauce or chilli sauce? - Both!


This side of the pond a doner gives blood at the Red Cross.


----------



## Moscool

:clap:


SINC said:


> This side of the pond a doner gives blood at the Red Cross.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> This side of the pond a doner gives blood at the Red Cross.



Hmmm…??? I thought he was up north taking a rest with the rest of Santa's reindeer…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This side of the pond a doner gives blood at the Red Cross.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? I thought he was up north taking a rest with the rest of Santa's reindeer…


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally finished clearing away the driveway. The drifts were up to the windows of the car on one side, and up about four inches on the other side. There are chest high drifts in my backyard in some spots, and a few inches in other spots.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> Frank, care to be our donair and gyro chef at The Cafe Chez Marc?



I tried making them once with a store bought Donair kit, but once you've tried Richard's Donair, nothing else comes close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> I tried making them once with a store bought Donair kit, but once you've tried Richard's Donair, nothing else comes close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Frank, just wait until we get going with donairs and gyros at The Café Chez Marc. We will be blocked for lunch.


----------



## pm-r

fjnmusic said:


> I tried making them once with a store bought Donair kit, but once you've tried Richard's Donair, nothing else comes close.



And it looks like you have lot's of other choices and that's just Edmonton… WOW!!! And I just used google's default search and didn't increase the range…

Edmonton Donairs Restaurants - Edmonton Donairs Dining and Hospitality Guide


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And it looks like you have lot's of other choices and that's just Edmonton… WOW!!! And I just used google's default search and didn't increase the range…
> 
> Edmonton Donairs Restaurants - Edmonton Donairs Dining and Hospitality Guide


Or, you can drive down to Calgary. Or ............................ you can have home delivery from The Café Chez Marc. 

King of Donair event at Sunshine Village cancelled, but Calgary store likely - Calgary - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, unless Francois is roaming about the café, so I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I shall grab a coffee while I await SAP to upload. Today's gif of a burning tree is very large and that always takes a long time to upload. Six minutes and counting at this point and only about half done.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I shall grab a coffee while I await SAP to upload. Today's gif of a burning tree is very large and that always takes a long time to upload. Six minutes and counting at this point and only about half done.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.

That is quite the burning tree. 

Are those kumquats in today's Whatzit?

I liked SAP's Quote of the Day -- "Wit is the sudden marriage of ideas which before their union were not perceived to have any relation."
Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

Can A Dachshund Defeat A Golden Retriever In A Race? You Will Be Surprised!

Wow, talk about fast!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.
> 
> That is quite the burning tree.
> 
> Are those kumquats in today's Whatzit?
> 
> I liked SAP's Quote of the Day -- "Wit is the sudden marriage of ideas which before their union were not perceived to have any relation."
> Mark Twain


Those are indeed kumquats on SAP, you're a winner today! :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Can A Dachshund Defeat A Golden Retriever In A Race? You Will Be Surprised!
> 
> Wow, talk about fast!!!!


Man, can those little guys ever run! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Man, can those little guys ever run! :clap:


Our doxies are fast, but not that fast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Those are indeed kumquats on SAP, you're a winner today! :clap:


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I thought Francois might find this as interesting as I did.

Breathtaking film contains the earliest footage ever taken in London, showing places as you've never seen them before - Video Dailymotion


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I thought Francois might find this as interesting as I did.
> 
> Breathtaking film contains the earliest footage ever taken in London, showing places as you've never seen them before - Video Dailymotion


Amazing. Going to London is on my bucket list. I have seen similar old clips of downtown NYC from the turn of the century ......... the 20th century.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Welcome home Warren, you have been missed.


Hi Don,

It's nice to see that I haven't been forgotten.

Sorry for my absence, life is busy.

How are you my friend?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> It's nice to see that I haven't been forgotten.
> 
> Sorry for my absence, life is busy.
> 
> How are you my friend?


Have had some health issues in the past couple of years, but all is good. Ann and I celebrated our 50th wedding anniversary last October. Try to drop by once in a while.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Those are indeed kumquats on SAP, you're a winner today! :clap:



Hey geewiz Marc, I haven't even really opened SAP yet, bit of a late start today. Anyway, congratulations.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hey geewiz Marc, I haven't even really opened SAP yet, bit of a late start today. Anyway, congratulations.


Well, Patrick, the early bird catches the worm in the apple .............. and the mini orange.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Patrick, the early bird catches the worm in the apple .............. and the mini orange.



Hey, you needed one Marc, but here's something I received indirectly you know lots about and might enjoy:
https://www.facebook.com/atchuup/ph...236190443118/1681396125460455/?type=3&theater


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hey, you needed one Marc, but here's something I received indirectly you know lots about and might enjoy:
> https://www.facebook.com/atchuup/ph...236190443118/1681396125460455/?type=3&theater


Cute. 8 has been the most we have ever had in a doxie litter -- our second litter and the litter just born this past October.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, Mexico made The Weather Network with an interesting item.

News - Escaping the snow? You may want to avoid this Mexican city - The Weather Network


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video encounter with a bobcat, a very sneaky baseball pitcher and 'buying the farm'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/featured/true-urban-legendswar.html?src=fba&type=int&page=who

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


Sure thing, thanks.



Dr.G. said:


> https://www.warhistoryonline.com/featured/true-urban-legendswar.html?src=fba&type=int&page=who
> 
> Don, some SAP filler material?


Indeed, merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, merci!


Thought so. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Babies On Display: When A Hospital Couldn't Save Them, A Sideshow Did : NPR

Don, SAP???


----------



## Dr.G.

Good News in History, March 7 - Good News Network

My favorite Robert Frost poems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are slow today here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

That is perhaps because they are busy working, as I am covering city council all afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is perhaps because they are busy working, as I am covering city council all afternoon.


That should be an interesting SAP item. You are a thorn in the side of the city's mayor and administration. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://shawglobalnews.files.wordpr...top-restaurants-2016.jpg?quality=70&strip=all

Well, we made #65 in Canada. The Cafe Chez Marc did not qualify as a restaurant, so we switched the name to Fleur de Sel ( ("flower of salt" in French) which was Deborah's idea when we moved to Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing when you rise to face this new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, didn't get to bed until 10 as council ran a staggering 8 hours yesterday leaving me with much fodder in future days. Today on SAP don't miss the Magic Door Prank, one of the best we have ever run.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, didn't get to bed until 10 as council ran a staggering 8 hours yesterday leaving me with much fodder in future days. Today on SAP don't miss the Magic Door Prank, one of the best we have ever run.


Morning, Don. That magic door prank was classic. Liked A Hair Magician!

City council meetings = SAP fodder???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. That magic door prank was classic. Liked A Hair Magician!


I have a long time friend who can move his scalp like that and he was always pulling that kind of stuff.



Dr.G. said:


> City council meetings = SAP fodder???


Qui, but of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have a long time friend who can move his scalp like that and he was always pulling that kind of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Qui, but of course.


The hair trick looked strange ....................... the scathing articles re your mayor and council sill not be strange ............ damning yes, but not strange. Power to the Press and the People.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/IdonotneedAngerManagement/videos/913124235391119/

A truly moving story. Maybe it is not SAP material, but very moving nonetheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

NowNS: Nova Scotia astro-tourism takes off | The Chronicle Herald

I hope to go there this summer with my telescope. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Thinking of Don and SAP but unfortunately Facebook stuff is hard or impossible to embed or something, here's a piece I thought some would appreciate if they like gizmos as much as I do.

I built a very small basic marble toy for my children many years ago but nothing like this that reminded my daughter to send it to me… and I think this is just great…

https://www.facebook.com/SteampunkTendencies/videos/956521271128906/

EDIT:

Opps, I just noticed there is a youtube version, and it must have just recently arrived as the oldest comments are just an hour old:
Wintergatan Youtube video:
https://youtu.be/IvUU8joBb1Q

Two bit says this goes "_viral_" as the recent phrase/saying seems to be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the musical instrument, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## SINC

That video has been in my files to run for a while now so it will be on SAP. I work so far ahead that I have a month's supply ahead so I never know when they will run as it is a random pick any given morning when I put SAP together.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That video has been in my files to run for a while now so it will be on SAP. I work so far ahead that I have a month's supply ahead so I never know when they will run as it is a random pick any given morning when I put SAP together.


A month's supply???? Wow ............... :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A month's supply???? Wow ............... :clap:


Here is a screen shot of my 'vid and yuk' file that I keep for SAP. You can see (highlighted), that I put that file into the folder on March 2.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you obviously take SAP serious. How big is your doxie pic file??????????????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you obviously take SAP serious. How big is your doxie pic file??????????????


Well now, that is classified info and I cannot divulge that without some serious clearance. 

I will however concede that there is such a file.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well now, that is classified info and I cannot divulge that without some serious clearance.
> 
> I will however concede that there is such a file.


Good to hear. Pull any and all pics from Facebook and use them to have a doxie montage section of SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Paix, mon amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I was up late watching the primary results, so strong coffee is the name of the game here on OtHD Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got Your Nose! Played this all the time with my son Stephen.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too played that trick on our kids years back. Quite a mess with the Russian spammer this morning, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too played that trick on our kids years back. Quite a mess with the Russian spammer this morning, non?


Yes, but it is obvious that he has a good deal on passports and visas, and at a great cost. So, I picked up a passport to Bolivia, The Netherlands and Japan, with attached visas, all for the low price of $5 US. Had to give my credit card number but that was fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Donairs have been selling well , but not gyros. Interesting.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Donairs have been selling well , but not gyros. Interesting.


That may be because I have never had either, nor even knew of gyros.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That may be because I have never had either, nor even knew of gyros.


Try one and you will like one ................... I think.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFKifpMtlNs[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

The Obamas will be serving Prime Minister Justin Trudeau and about 200 guests at Thursday night's state dinner a menu featuring some American comfort food and nods to Canadian cuisine and landscapes — poutine, Nanaimo bars and white chocolate snowballs.

The elaborate dinner that U.S. President Barack Obama and his wife, Michelle, are hosting for the prime minister and his wife, Sophie Grégoire-Trudeau, features ingredients from the Atlantic coast, compliments from The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

The upcoming state dinner doesn't look too bad but light and varied, and may still be too much for my small appetitive stomach…

What's on the menu for Trudeau, Obama at state dinner? | Toronto Star
Trudeau's state dinner menu blends American and Canadian flavours - World - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The upcoming state dinner doesn't look too bad but light and varied, and may still be too much for my small appetitive stomach…
> 
> What's on the menu for Trudeau, Obama at state dinner? | Toronto Star
> Trudeau's state dinner menu blends American and Canadian flavours - World - CBC News


We could have catered the entire affair from here in The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I write this posting. It is so nice to hear the song birds outside once again. Might be a sign of an early Spring. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP online with an interesting gif where a wildebeest turns the tables on a lion.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP online with an interesting gif where a wildebeast turns the tables on a lion.


Was just watching that clip, Don. Wonder what changed the situation of being chased?


----------



## SINC

I suspect the wildebeest turned on the lion half way up the hill. At that point it would appear huge to the lion, being above it, plus it would have the added inertia going downward to inflict some real damage with its horns, so the lion turned tail and ran. Just a thought.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, just packing up and soon to be heading back home. It has been in the 70s here with flowers growing. More like early summer than a spring. I75 at the Tenn border has been washed out for sometime and we have a 3 hour detour....fun


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suspect the wildebeest turned on the lion half way up the hill. At that point it would appear huge to the lion, being above it, plus it would have the added inertia going downward to inflict some real damage with its horns, so the lion turned tail and ran. Just a thought.


A valid hypothesis, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, just packing up and soon to be heading back home. It has been in the 70s here with flowers growing. More like early summer than a spring. I75 at the Tenn border has been washed out for sometime and we have a 3 hour detour....fun


Leaving so soon? Late March and April were some of my favorite months in Athens. Warm temps and everything blooming .................... I miss those days.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all, just packing up and soon to be heading back home. It has been in the 70s here with flowers growing. More like early summer than a spring. I75 at the Tenn border has been washed out for sometime and we have a 3 hour detour....fun



Hmmm…??? Just wondering what takes them so long to clear up such a landslide and it doesn't even look that large compared to what some BC highways get.

Rockslide closes I-75 in Tennessee


Edit:
Hey, look what I just found. Unfortunately still no northbound traffic…

"_I-75 SB reopens in TN after weeks-long rockslide cleanup
Northbound lanes still closed

Published 6:08 AM EST Mar 10, 2016_"
I-75 SB reopens in TN after weeks-long rockslide cleanup | Local News - WLWT Home

To a BCer, that's funny and that's only a small hill if one can even call it that!!! Or they got the wrong photo!!


----------



## pm-r

Speaking of clearing large boulders from highways, maybe they've changed the methods but it's interesting that the video was able to catch the high voltage charge used to set off the explosives. Strange.

I'm assuming they still use wires to carry the detonation charge. 

Have a look, and it's shown several times:
Watch: Boulder blocking highway blown up | Local News - WLWT Home


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the Republican debate. See you all for some TGIF coffee.


----------



## pm-r

Am I alone with SAP's *BBC News Feed: *inability to go foreword or backward to another topic lately. That's if and when it actually loads.

The trouble seems to have started several days ago, and I'm just wondering if others are experiencing the same thing.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Am I alone with SAP's *BBC News Feed: *inability to go foreword or backward to another topic lately. That's if and when it actually loads.
> 
> The trouble seems to have started several days ago, and I'm just wondering if others are experiencing the same thing.


No, I too have had the same issue for days now. That noted, there is nothing I can do about it but complain and that too has failed making me just want to say to hell with it. That is when readers ask me to retain it, but one day soon I will simply cancel it and every complaint I read prods me more to that end.

So either be patient knowing it is not my issue or don't complain when I toast it permanently.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks Don, and I sure wasn't complaining about SAP and I know the BBC thing is some third or maybe eight or more party thing, but I was just curious if if was just me and my Macs.

Edit:

I just tried again without luck and got a glimpse of the name of the service I couldn't remember.

Well a quick visit to News Widgets, News Tickers, Twitter Widgets, RSS Widgets, and News Feed Widgets and I get this:

"_We'll be shutting down all of our services soon. Click here to read more_."

Which yields this:
"_We'll be Shutting Down Our Services Soon
February 1, 2016

After more than 7 years, BlastCasta will be shutting down. It's been nice and we have been privileged to have helped our user base over the years. All of our services will be shut down on March 15, 2016. However, starting on March 1, 2016, we will limit the items in our services that are output from feeds to one. So for example, if you have a BlastCasta news widget with 10 items, it will render with only one item starting on March 1, 2016.

The services include, but are not limited to, our news widgets, tickers, API, feed landing pages, feed widget, sharing widget. For many of these, there are other free services that can be found with a simple search.

We hope you found BlastCasta helpful and fun.

The BlastCasta Team_ "

I guess that answers a lot of questions and suggests why it's not working properly.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Am I alone with SAP's *BBC News Feed: *inability to go foreword or backward to another topic lately. That's if and when it actually loads.
> 
> The trouble seems to have started several days ago, and I'm just wondering if others are experiencing the same thing.


Stuck on an item re Trump and Rubio this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Who craves some TGIF coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, and thanks for that pm-r, it looks like I may as well pull it and add something new.

Today on SAP our gif features 'the attention span of a puppy' that is amusing and so true.


----------



## SINC

I think I found the perfect alternative to the BBC news feed that is being discontinued. Check out the new 'Reuters' news feed beginning today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, and thanks for that pm-r, it looks like I may as well pull it and add something new.
> 
> Today on SAP our gif features 'the attention span of a puppy' that is amusing and so true.


Attention spans and doxie pups are two things that have never gone together.


----------



## Aurora

Hi Don. Now if you could just get the four photo images back the way they were instead of that Imgur thing. It is so cluttered.
BTW, I save a lot of the images for wallpaper.
Cheers


----------



## SINC

Yeah, me too on the Imgur thing. Imgur changed their site to prevent me from opening the pics in a new window. Now it is hit and miss, some do, some don't and I am afraid there is nothing I an do about it. Fortunately, if you control click on the pics, you can see the pic the way I used to run them and save them for a wallpaper that way. Also I am finding more pics that are not tied to Imgur and am trying to reduce the number of pics I use from there. This all started a couple weeks back and is just one more thing to try me in keeping SAP online.


----------



## Aurora

Thanks for the info Don


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing so it shall be hot and fresh for you when you rise to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the brew. Today on SAP our daily gif shows a guy scaring the crap out of a co-worker.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I take the doxies outside once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the brew. Today on SAP our daily gif shows a guy scaring the crap out of a co-worker.


Saw this one before. I too would initially be afraid of seeing the bear. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

"Principles have no real force except when one is well-fed." Mark Twain. More SAP wisdom, courtesy of MT.


----------



## SINC

Something to think about . . .

Whoever thought of the word 'vet' missed the opportunity to call it a 'dogtor'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Something to think about . . .
> 
> Whoever thought of the word 'vet' missed the opportunity to call it a 'dogtor'.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Daylight saving time 2016: How big business benefits from more sunshine - Business - CBC News

tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Daylight saving time myths and truths. - CNN.com

tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

If you want to mark your calendar now so that you don't get caught off-guard by the next time change, here's the schedule through 2019:

2016: Spring forward Sunday, March 13 at 2 a.m. Fall back Sunday, Nov. 6 at 2 a.m.
2017: Spring forward Sunday, March 12 at 2 a.m. Fall back Sunday, Nov. 5 at 2 a.m.
2018: Spring forward Sunday, March 11 at 2 a.m. Fall back Sunday, Nov. 4 at 2 a.m.
2019: Spring forward Sunday, March 10 at 2 a.m. Fall back Sunday, Nov. 3 at 2 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

5:30PM and the sun is starting to set here in Lunenburg. Tomorrow, the sun will start to set at 6:30PM. I fear that this is going to confuse the doxies once again, especially the older doxies who are creatures of habit. We shall see.


----------



## CubaMark

I'm very late getting to SAP today, Don. Fascinating bit you posted from the Atlantic on preserving ancient sounds. Thanks for that!


----------



## SINC

I too was fascinated by that piece, thus my decision to include it, Mark. Love that kind of thing that one thinks is not even possible. Glad you enjoyed it too.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I'm very late getting to SAP today, Don. Fascinating bit you posted from the Atlantic on preserving ancient sounds. Thanks for that!


Yes, that was a very unique article re the acoustics of Byzantine era churches.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/Ionlywanty...6609843178943/532647656908491/?type=3&theater

Don, this picture reminded me of some of the pics/clips you post on SAP .............. still dizzy just looking at it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have set the clocks ahead by an hour to fake out my body to go to be earlier than usual. We shall see if it works. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Well, the doxies were fooled. They usually get up at 6AM but that is now 7AM. So, time to get the coffee brewing at 7:11AM. Should be lucky coffee. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I didn't think 'lucky' coffee was served until the morning of the 17th. 

Today on SAP a gif showing the ground breathing, a vet sits in a scared dogs kennel to have his breakfast and the best chocolate cake (ever).


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I didn't think 'lucky' coffee was served until the morning of the 17th.
> 
> Today on SAP a gif showing the ground breathing, a vet sits in a scared dogs kennel to have his breakfast and the best chocolate cake (ever).


We like to get an early start to St. Patrick's day here in The Café Chez Marc.  As it says on SAP today "The right time is any time that one is still so lucky as to have."
Henry James

"Vet Sits In Cage With Scared Dog" clip was sweet.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I didn't think 'lucky' coffee was served until the morning of the 17th.
> 
> Today on SAP a gif showing the ground breathing, a vet sits in a scared dogs kennel to have his breakfast and the best chocolate cake (ever).




Just finished reading about The best chocolate cake recipe. Ever?, it sure looks good but those are some pretty fighting words to defend!!! Maybe I can persuade the chef when she's doing some baking.

Meanwhile, I must say I sure enjoy and appreciate the new SAP Reuters News feed replacement and it's way better and less annoying than the BBC one and I sure don't miss all their ads and skipping to some other story. So my thanks for the new Reuters News feed, it sure gets my vote!!! And much easier and quicker to navigate as well…

As for today's SAP whatzit, I'm surprised that Marc didn't send in his guess so I'll finally have to say it a _*bird-shaped lemon squeezer*_. But I dare say it looks like it's made in China and I sure wouldn't expect it to last very long as it sure doesn't seem to be made very well or to be able to withstand much use. At least not much extreme lemon squeezing!!!! Maybe just for dainty ladies fingers delicate use???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just finished reading about The best chocolate cake recipe. Ever?, it sure looks good but those are some pretty fighting words to defend!!! Maybe I can persuade the chef when she's doing some baking.
> 
> Meanwhile, I must say I sure enjoy and appreciate the new SAP Reuters News feed replacement and it's way better and less annoying than the BBC one and I sure don't miss all their ads and skipping to some other story. So my thanks for the new Reuters News feed, it sure gets my vote!!! And much easier and quicker to navigate as well…
> 
> As for today's SAP whatzit, I'm surprised that Marc didn't send in his guess so I'll finally have to say it a _*bird-shaped lemon squeezer*_. But I dare say it looks like it's made in China and I sure wouldn't expect it to last very long as it sure doesn't seem to be made very well or to be able to withstand much use. At least not much extreme lemon squeezing!!!! Maybe just for dainty ladies fingers delicate use???


I think that was one I sent to Don, who passed it on to Bixman, so it is unfair if I try to guess. Yes, it is too "dainty" for lemons ........... maybe it could be converted to be used as a garlic press???


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the last bit of snow on my property melted away in today's mild temps and sunshine. The doxies seem to be looking around for that last lump of snow that was there this morning. Good riddance I say.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I think that was one I sent to Don, who passed it on to Bixman, so it is unfair if I try to guess. Yes, it is too "dainty" for lemons ........... maybe it could be converted to be used as a garlic press???




I could almost guarantee that that device wouldn't even attempt to even squeeze a garlic before bending in half!!! :yikes:

They are sold on-line as a lemon press, but I'd suggest saving one's money or buy a better quality unit. MUCH better I might add….


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I could almost guarantee that that device wouldn't even attempt to even squeeze a garlic before bending in half!!! :yikes:
> 
> They are sold on-line as a lemon press, but I'd suggest saving one's money or buy a better quality unit. MUCH better I might add….


Yes, we have a nice lemon press for our morning warm water and lemon drink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to listen to the Democratic town hall debate. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we have a nice lemon press for our morning warm water and lemon drink.



My English parents were quite particular about their lemon, and lime, juice drinks and the jest and the peels were often left in their jars in the warming oven that was usually on and left a nice smell in the house, and the juice has always been claimed to be beneficial for all kinds of things.

It's interesting to see what google and amazon show for hand lemon presses:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=lemo...X&ved=0ahUKEwin8_ra6b7LAhUT0WMKHdN5ChUQsAQILg
http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=1095338

One interesting thing seldom mentioned that my dentist always did, was that lemon juice was one or the worst things to expose one's test to. Apparently it can eat and attack the tooth enamel and cause all kinds of teeth havoc. Also interesting that the lemon juice can also kill off any bad tooth bacteria and decay… win some loose some I guess.

But we can't forget or lose touch of the lemon gin sours and all the other drinks it's used in… and we must keep our priorities…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My English parents were quite particular about their lemon, and lime, juice drinks and the jest and the peels were often left in their jars in the warming oven that was usually on and left a nice smell in the house, and the juice has always been claimed to be beneficial for all kinds of things.
> 
> It's interesting to see what google and amazon show for hand lemon presses:
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=lemo...X&ved=0ahUKEwin8_ra6b7LAhUT0WMKHdN5ChUQsAQILg
> Amazon.com: Manual Juicers: Home & Kitchen
> 
> One interesting thing seldom mentioned that my dentist always did, was that lemon juice was one or the worst things to expose one's test to. Apparently it can eat and attack the tooth enamel and cause all kinds of teeth havoc. Also interesting that the lemon juice can also kill off any bad tooth bacteria and decay… win some loose some I guess.
> 
> But we can't forget or lose touch of the lemon gin sours and all the other drinks it's used in… and we must keep our priorities…


All too true, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee ................. or a lemon and warm water refresher?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Today on SAP a couple of the sharpest knives you will ever see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. Today on SAP a couple of the sharpest knives you will ever see.


Those are amazing knives. 

FYI, it was the Inca Empire so the title "The Great Inka Road: Engineering an Empire.” should be corrected in that there is no k in Inca. Still, the Inca rope bridges will never see me on it ............. ever. XX)


----------



## SINC

I cannot correct it on YouTube, but I did correct it on SAP. I noticed it when I chose that video, then it slipped my mind to do so. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I cannot correct it on YouTube, but I did correct it on SAP. I noticed it when I chose that video, then it slipped my mind to do so. Thanks for the heads up.


No problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Such a nice day today here in Lunenburg. I have had the doxies out in the back yard most of they day. They race about and actually get more exercise than if we took them on leashes around town.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we await the uploading of today's SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

"We applaud their chutzpah in standing up for the rest of us. It is about time someone had the courage to do so." Don, this is also a sign of "moxie".


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry for the delay in the uploading of SAP today. I have been up half the night writing and composing that lead story. It is not only difficult, but frustrating when many people are involved with the story and the majority of them want to remain anonymous. It makes sorting out the comments and quotes and certain details very difficult to wade through and retain the flow of the piece without accidentally attributing quotes to anonymous contributors.

Thanks for having the coffee ready to go, I sure could use one right about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sorry for the delay in the uploading of SAP today. I have been up half the night writing and composing that lead story. It is not only difficult, but frustrating when many people are involved with the story and the majority of them want to remain anonymous. It makes sorting out the comments and quotes and certain details very difficult to wade through and retain the flow of the piece without accidentally attributing quotes to anonymous contributors.
> 
> Thanks for having the coffee ready to go, I sure could use one right about now.


Woodward and Bernstein went through the same thing with their Watergate investigation. No one would go on the record with their name.


----------



## SINC

Just got finished downloading, editing, processing and uploading a video to today's SAP of the gentleman who admonished our council yesterday afternoon.

Took me nearly two hours to complete.

It gives great insight to anyone who might be interested in what he calls, 'the immoral' acts of our city council. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got finished downloading, editing, processing and uploading a video to today's SAP of the gentleman who admonished our council yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Took me nearly two hours to complete.
> 
> It gives great insight to anyone who might be interested in what he calls, 'the immoral' acts of our city council. :clap:


He seems like a left-wing radical and you are a "muckraker". 

Seriously, it is interesting. Too many key people left their positions with resignations.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is one of our doxies, named Shamrock, who now lives in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

10 Discoveries Of The World That Are Hard To Explain - Trendfrenzy

Very interesting. Don, this has got to be some SAP material.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 10 Discoveries Of The World That Are Hard To Explain - Trendfrenzy
> 
> Very interesting. Don, this has got to be some SAP material.


Indeed it is, merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is, merci!


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies outside before the heavy rain starts to fall. It is a light rain right now, but it will soon become a downpour. At least now they have been outside once and can "hold it" until later this morning when the heavy rain slows down somewhat. We shall see.

Coffee is just now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit today, but the rest was welcome. Today on SAP a gif of an unusual suitcase and our video, 'the elephants who came to dinner'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, slept in a week but today, but the rest was welcome. Today on SAP a gif of an unusual suitcase and our video, 'the elephants who came to dinner'.


Sounds like someone can use some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Auto correct strikes again, that should have read 'slept in a wee bit', now corrected.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Auto correct strikes again, that should have read 'slept in a wee bit', now corrected.


 With your Scottish heritage, I read it as wee rather than week.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +8C and the rain has finally stopped falling.  I am now able to get the doxies outside to play a bit in the backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - 'Buzz' disappears in response to declining bee population - The Weather Network

Don, an SAP human interest item?


----------



## SINC

You bet, merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet, merci!


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just browsing as I await SAP to upload this morning.


----------



## SINC

After a full 10 minute upload, SAP is up albeit not with Today's Activity Corner as there appears to be a technical issue on their end, sorry Marc. Hopefully it will be back in service soon. Also today for our aviation fans, and there are many, a gif of a small plane making s very short take off and landing maneuver as well as a tip on looking good naked.


----------



## Dr.G.

"After a full 10 minute upload, SAP is up albeit not with Today's Activity Corner as there appears to be a technical issue on their end, sorry Marc. "


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is being served on this St. Patrick's Day ............ the day that I first arrived in St. John's, NL back in 1977 for my interview at Memorial University. I was offered a position the next day. So, drinks are on me today and tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

On this day back in 1977, Ann and I were living in our first new home in Wallaceburg, ON with our children aged 9, 7 and 1. How time flies!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> On this day back in 1977, Ann and I were living in our first new home in Wallaceburg, ON with our children aged 9, 7 and 1. How time flies!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

I am glad for all the friendships I have found here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good news, Today's Activity Corner is back! Turns out the technical issue was mine and not theirs, but all is good to go now. Sorry about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good news, Today's Activity Corner is back! Turns out the technical issue was mine and not theirs, but all is good to go now. Sorry about that.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


They say confession is good for the soul!


----------



## CubaMark

Something I found on Facebook, make me think of Laird Don Sinclair


----------



## SINC

😇


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Something I found on Facebook, make me think of Laird Don Sinclair


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Good news, Today's Activity Corner is back! Turns out the technical issue was mine and not theirs, but all is good to go now. Sorry about that.



Do I dare ask what part of SAP you consider to be the "_Activity Corner_"???


----------



## Dr.G.

Today's Activity Corner is at the bottom of the SAP site


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Today's Activity Corner is at the bottom of the SAP site



Thanks Marc and silly me for not noticing or finding it… 

I'm still suffering a bit this am from the the visit to our local _*Prairie Inn Pub*_ my daughter treated my wife and myself to last evening to celebrate my 75th birthday, and their beer and deep fried oysters which is my treat there was almost too much for my small capacity stomach.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc and silly me for not noticing or finding it…
> 
> I'm still suffering a bit this am from the the visit to our local _*Prairie Inn Pub*_ my daughter treated my wife and myself to last evening to celebrate my 75th birthday, and their beer and deep fried oysters which is my treat there was almost too much for my small capacity stomach.


Happy birthday, Patrick


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Happy birthday, Patrick



Thanks Marc.

But just another day at this age it was, but a number some seem to think is special.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> But just another day at this age it was, but a number some seem to think is special.


Very true, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharp-toothed Boreonykus, a dog-sized dinosaur, found near Grande Prairie, AB

The look like dino-doxies.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> But just another day at this age it was, but a number some seem to think is special.


Ditto on just another day. I will be three years your junior come June 25 when I turn 72.

Hope you enjoyed your beer and meal. That is about all I really need on a BD any more. Although I would pass on the oysters. Only way I can stomach them is smoked, and even then, darnded few.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of birthdays, the doxie pups are five months old today. Their grandmother, Gracie, who is here with us, is older than both Don and Patrick ................ at least in dog years.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...now-about-the-irish/?wpmm=1&wpisrc=nl_evening

Interesting. Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how is Ann these days? And Ely?


----------



## SINC

Marc, Ann is doing well. She continues to do her daily exercises and can now go up and down stairs in a normal manner, albeit a bit more slowly on the up than the down. Ely spends most of her waking hours with Ann and I, but is back to sleeping in her normal downstairs spot near Crystal. She still loves to come out to the garage with me for an hour in the afternoons for a couple of treats and then a sleep in the sun shining through the window in the door.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, Ann is doing well. She continues to do her daily exercises and can now go up and down stairs in a normal manner, albeit a bit more slowly on the up than the down. Ely spends most of her waking hours with Ann and I, but is back to sleeping in her normal downstairs spot near Crystal. She still loves to come out to the garage with me for an hour in the afternoons for a couple of treats and then a sleep in the sun shining through the window in the door.


Good to hear, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is just now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, finally a fridge magnet that is useful, Reverse Bucket List - Things I Won't Be Doing and the most bizarre laws still in place across the U.S.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. It is as if you have found the missing 18 1/2 minutes of the Nixon tapes with your item re the clipped video from council. Power to the People.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4IspT4FpoQ

Kim might like this clip when she returns to The Shang. The doxie in the two snow scenes is Buzz, a pup we bred about 7 years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is about to leave for a dog show in Truro, NS with Chip and Teddy (who is still under 6 months of age, so can only be shown as a puppy for fun).


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. It is as if you have found the missing 18 1/2 minutes of the Nixon tapes with your item re the clipped video from council. Power to the People.


Have heard rumours, that was erased because Nixon was listening to the original recording of Alice's Restaurant.

The original was almost exactly 18 and a half minutes, but I like this version as well.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yLg_bzwvxg[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Have heard rumours, that was erased because Nixon was listening to the original recording of Alice's Restaurant.
> 
> The original was almost exactly 18 and a half minutes, but I like this version as well.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yLg_bzwvxg


President Nixon's secretary, Rose Mary Woods, on September 29, 1973 was reviewing a tape of the June 20, 1972, recordings when she said she had made "a terrible mistake" during transcription." Oops ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing and then head on over to SAP .............. a fine morning combo.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee and sorry SAP was not ready at the time you posted. I did not get it online until about 20 minutes ago as I had to deal with some breaking news first. You may want to check out the ice fishing video this morning though, it is a bit of a surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee and sorry SAP was not ready at the time you posted. I did not get it online until about 20 minutes ago as I had to deal with some breaking news first. You may want to check out the ice fishing video this morning though, it is a bit of a surprise.


Did not see that one coming in the clip, Don.

I was very interested in your breaking news item. Seems things are heating up in St.A.

Really liked the article "Roswell Was Not Aliens – It Was The Nazis"


----------



## Dr.G.

Both Chip and Teddy lost in today's Truro dog show. Still, there is always tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wow! You are 1 in 50 people who can tell what these macro photographs are of! You have a sharp eye and incredibly intelligent perceptive skills. You have excellent vision and an encyclopedia of knowledge in your brain. Well done!"

Now, why can't I do this on the Whatzit? each Sunday????????? To be honest, I guess correctly on about half of these items.

Only 1 in 50 People Can Identify These Close-Up Images | PlayBuzz


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> "Wow! You are 1 in 50 people who can tell what these macro photographs are of! You have a sharp eye and incredibly intelligent perceptive skills. You have excellent vision and an encyclopedia of knowledge in your brain. Well done!"
> 
> Now, why can't I do this on the Whatzit? each Sunday????????? To be honest, I guess correctly on about half of these items.
> 
> Only 1 in 50 People Can Identify These Close-Up Images | PlayBuzz




I don't know the reason or point of such sites but if you believe you got all of them correct, call yourself gullible, do the test again and choose the worst match you can, and be amazed if you sometimes get the same results and call yourself smarter…


----------



## Aurora

You are so right pm-r. I just hit random answers and became one of the 1 in 50 with a sharp eye.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't know the reason or point of such sites but if you believe you got all of them correct, call yourself gullible, do the test again and choose the worst match you can, and be amazed if you sometimes get the same results and call yourself smarter…


Go ahead, Patrick ...... spoil my fun. Luckily, you are able to say that you are the SAP Maven of Whatzits? Kudos, mon ami. Paix. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up with a ton of work by myself in writing during the evening and early this morning as we present a course of action regarding the current crisis our city council faces. Also a video from Britain's got talent of magician Darcy Oake, son of well known Canadian sportscaster Scott Oake.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up with a ton of work by myself in writing during the evening and early this morning as we present a course of action regarding the current crisis our city council faces. Also a video from Britain's got talent of magician Darcy Oake, son of well known Canadian sportscaster Scott Oake.


Morning, Don. "Hasn't it become clear that St. Albert has had enough of mayor Nolan Crouse?" You don't hold back many punches, do you? Do you feel that your SAP articles have much impact in St. Albert? Power to the People. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took a peek at today's Whatzit. Could that be a cross section of an old style SLR camera lens? Maybe it is best if we wait for Patrick to rise and face the new day for the correct answer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Pull up a chair with some freshly brewed coffee and watch an amazing magic trick on today's SAP. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Everyone is a moon, and has a dark side which he never shows to anybody." Don, an interesting Mark Twain quote. Do you select these or do they come prepackaged with the Activity Corner segment you get from somewhere?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. "Hasn't it become clear that St. Albert has had enough of mayor Nolan Crouse?" You don't hold back many punches, do you? Do you feel that your SAP articles have much impact in St. Albert? Power to the People. :clap:


I was called yesterday morning by a member of our local council who began his conversation by stating, "Well Don, you have finally broken the back of city council and administration. City hall is in full blown defence mode with no defence to offer. Great job!"

That seems to indicate to me that SAP does indeed have an impact.

He then went on to tell me many more details of what was going on in preparation for tomorrow's council meeting and certain 'orders' that supposedly prevented him from talking to me as he carried on defying that order.

They have a real mess on their hands and it will be interesting if they can become stand up people and face the only way out with honour. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Well without Marc's astronomical forecasts here, unless I missed it, I did miss the fact that the _*First Day of Spring for 2016: and the Vernal Equinox*_ was yesterday, Saturday, March 19!!! Wow!!!

_*Enjoy our special March Equinox 2016 Show this weekend! Celebrate spring’s earliest arrival since 1896.

March Equinox 2016 Show
The video (below) is a replay of the live broadcast from Saturday, March 19. It will replay all day Sunday, March 20, the first full day of spring! (We apologize for a couple of drops in the live stream Saturday and hope you enjoy this replay.)*_

First Day of Spring Vernal Equinox 2016 | The Old Farmer's Almanac


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I was called yesterday morning by a member of our local council who began his conversation by stating, "Well Don, you have finally broken the back of city council and administration. City hall is in full blown defence mode with no defence to offer. Great job!"
> 
> That seems to indicate to me that SAP does indeed have an impact.
> 
> He then went on to tell me many more details of what was going on in preparation for tomorrow's council meeting and certain 'orders' that supposedly prevented him from talking to me as he carried on defying that order.
> 
> They have a real mess on their hands and it will be interesting if they can become stand up people and face the only way out with honour. We shall see.


Interesting. A "gag order" will not go over well once it becomes common knowledge. Kudos, mon ami. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well without Marc's astronomical forecasts here, unless I missed it, I did miss the fact that the _*First Day of Spring for 2016: and the Vernal Equinox*_ was yesterday, Saturday, March 19!!! Wow!!!
> 
> _*Enjoy our special March Equinox 2016 Show this weekend! Celebrate spring’s earliest arrival since 1896.
> 
> March Equinox 2016 Show
> The video (below) is a replay of the live broadcast from Saturday, March 19. It will replay all day Sunday, March 20, the first full day of spring! (We apologize for a couple of drops in the live stream Saturday and hope you enjoy this replay.)*_
> 
> First Day of Spring Vernal Equinox 2016 | The Old Farmer's Almanac


Just went outside and gassed up my snow blower and let it run for a few minutes in preparation for tomorrow's snowstorm. It may be the first day of Spring, but here in the Atlantic Provinces, snow will be the order of the day for Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Just took a peek at today's Whatzit. Could that be a cross section of an old style SLR camera lens? Maybe it is best if we wait for Patrick to rise and face the new day for the correct answer?



We'll need to wait for SAP's confirmation Marc, but I'd say you're pretty close, but to be more specific I'df say it's a sectioned drawing of half a 2013± era Leica Summilux-C cine lens, and to be really specific, it seems to be of a Summilux-C 100 mm T1.4 lens.

I don't know what price they sell for now, but when they were released I believe they sold in the $18,000 - 20,00 range and could also be purchased in various mm range sets for around $200,000.00±, both of which is a bit above my budget.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We'll need to wait for SAP's confirmation Marc, but I'd say you're pretty close, but to be more specific I'df say it's a sectioned drawing of half a 2013± era Leica Summilux-C cine lens, and to be really specific, it seems to be of a Summilux-C 100 mm T1.4 lens.
> 
> I don't know what price they sell for now, but when they were released I believe they sold in the $18,000 - 20,00 range and could also be purchased in various mm range sets for around $200,000.00±, both of which is a bit above my budget.


That is an amazing price for a lens, Patrick. Still, if one is a professional photographer and needs this sort of lens, it might be worth the investment.


----------



## fjnmusic

pm-r said:


> Well without Marc's astronomical forecasts here, unless I missed it, I did miss the fact that the _*First Day of Spring for 2016: and the Vernal Equinox*_ was yesterday, Saturday, March 19!!! Wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> _*Enjoy our special March Equinox 2016 Show this weekend! Celebrate spring’s earliest arrival since 1896.
> 
> 
> 
> March Equinox 2016 Show
> 
> The video (below) is a replay of the live broadcast from Saturday, March 19. It will replay all day Sunday, March 20, the first full day of spring! (We apologize for a couple of drops in the live stream Saturday and hope you enjoy this replay.)*_
> 
> 
> 
> First Day of Spring Vernal Equinox 2016 | The Old Farmer's Almanac



The vernal equinox seems a little this year, but that could be because of the leap year. Seems to me it usually falls closer to March 21. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> The vernal equinox seems a little this year, but that could be because of the leap year. Seems to me it usually falls closer to March 21.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, whenever it comes, it needs to come without snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Everyone is a moon, and has a dark side which he never shows to anybody." Don, an interesting Mark Twain quote. Do you select these or do they come prepackaged with the Activity Corner segment you get from somewhere?


No Marc, those come with the package, I do not select any of the content, although I love what they do select which is why I chose that supplier.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, those come with the package, I do not select any of the content, although I love what they do select which is why I chose that supplier.


Well, I like the content ............. very eclectic, so you are getting your money's worth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Edmonton man hopes to create first ever all balloon show - Edmonton - CBC News

I guess it had to happen ............... what next ............ the all doxie TV show?????????????


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Edmonton man hopes to create first ever all balloon show - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> I guess it had to happen ............... what next ............ the all doxie TV show?????????????




Which reminds me Marc, but I'm not sure these are yours or not…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Which reminds me Marc, but I'm not sure these are yours or not…???


Patrick, the dog in the front is not a doxie, but the one in the back might be.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, the dog in the front is not a doxie, but the one in the back might be.



I'm not so sure Marc, he's just straining a bit that he's not used to, and they sure have the famous reputation… but the warning sign wasn't really readily visible…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm not so sure Marc, he's just straining a bit that he's not used to, and they sure have the famous reputation… but the warning sign wasn't really readily visible…


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Well, our doxies do "fluff" (as Deborah calls it).


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Well, our doxies do "fluff" (as Deborah calls it).


 
Wow!!! I haven't heard that descriptive word for ages, but glad to know it's still alive and doing well… 

Such a polite lady your Deborah is…


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I need to get up before dawn to get the doxies outside before the ice pellets start to fall by 7AM. So, see you all bright and early tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our snow started earlier than predicted, but I was able to get the doxies fed and taken outside before it gets too heavy. So, the coffee is brewing as we await the new SAP. Later ..........


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, I can use a coffee about now after pulling a nearly all-nighter working on today's SAP. More crap keeps hitting the fan and with the council meeting scheduled for this afternoon, I had to get it all exposed in today's issue. I sure hope this settles down soon, I am getting worn out from all the research and writing.

One you wade past the local issues, there are some bright spots with a pair of unusual friends in our daily gif, a video of a Brit lady photographer who will make you smile and an interesting story about Neanderthals Diet.


----------



## SINC

When searching for pics yesterday, I came across a shot of a snail and that reminded me of John. We have not heard anything from him and Jean in a very long time. I hope all is well with them both.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I can use a coffee about now after pulling a nearly all-nighter working on today's SAP. More crap keeps hitting the fan and with the council meeting scheduled for this afternoon, I had to get it all exposed in today's issue. I sure hope this settles down soon, I am getting worn out from all the research and writing.
> 
> One you wade past the local issues, there are some bright spots with a pair of unusual friends in our daily gif, a video of a Brit lady photographer who will make you smile and an interesting story about Neanderthals Diet.


Well, keep up the good work ................ for "the price of apathy towards public affairs is to be ruled by evil men." Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When searching for pics yesterday, I came across a shot of a snail and that reminded me of John. We have not heard anything from him and Jean in a very long time. I hope all is well with them both.


Funny, I was thinking about John the other day as well. Great minds do think alike.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Have had some health issues in the past couple of years, but all is good. Ann and I celebrated our 50th wedding anniversary last October. Try to drop by once in a while.


Don, sorry to hear of your health issues. I've noticed my dad at 76 years not being able to do the same things he was able to do in the past.

Congratulations on your 50th!! Quite the milestone. What's the secret??


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Don, sorry to hear of your health issues. I've noticed my dad at 76 years not being able to do the same things he was able to do in the past.
> 
> Congratulations on your 50th!! Quite the milestone. What's the secret??


Find a good woman and love her to bits. 

And ditto on not being able to do things I could before at 72 in 90 days.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Don, sorry to hear of your health issues. I've noticed my dad at 76 years not being able to do the same things he was able to do in the past.
> 
> Congratulations on your 50th!! Quite the milestone. What's the secret??





SINC said:


> Find a good woman and love her to bits.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Why not go out on a limb? Isn't that where the fruit is?" - Mark Twain


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Find a good woman and love her to bits.
> 
> And ditto on not being able to do things I could before at 72 in 90 days.


Maybe I'm on the right track then.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Funny, I was thinking about John the other day as well. Great minds do think alike.



That makes three great minds then I guess.

I was also wondering why I hadn't seen any recent John posts and was going to mention the same thing but got sidetracked. What's new there…???


----------



## pm-r

I sure hope there wasn't anything wrong with the oatcakes or kippers if John had any as that seems to have been his last post… or God forbid any of the "_Scotch on-hand_"…



johnp said:


> No thanks on the haggis Marc, but would sure enjoy trying your oat cakes, and if possible, some kippers, for breakfast that morning.
> 
> Some warm thoughts of both -- the kippers, during teen years here, usually shared with my best friend's Father, a fine Scot, who sure enjoyed his kipper breakfasts!! -- and the oat cakes, much more recently, served at breakfast at a favourite B&B in Margaree, Cape Breton.
> 
> I'm happy to have some scotch on-hand, and will raise a toast to Mr Burns Monday!!


http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-10450.html#post2140233

Jan 22nd, 2016, 11:51 AM #104493
johnp
Honourable Citizen


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, let us hope for the best for John and Jean, as well as all those who are MIA from The Shang thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/647855365351487/videos/749486191855070/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DXL9vIUbWg

Don, this made me remember your "Change for a dollar" item on SAP a few years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP8psM4LWXk

Another tear jerker, but so sweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Dog Begs Her Owner To Go Outside And The Reason Will Make You Smile - We Love All Animals

This would NEVER be one of our doxies. They get excited to go outside at times, but not into any sort of pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor took this picture on Saturday of a mother and her two fawns. A year ago on the same date, I took the pics of this deer who was very hungry and looking for food. We put apples outside for this deer on the outside of our fence.


----------



## pm-r

And they are so appreciative that in a few weeks when you get your tulips and spring flowers out, they'll be back to thank you as they strip and munch them all up and leave you gardens bare…

Or,… maybe you could have some venison instead…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And they are so appreciative that in a few weeks when you get your tulips and spring flowers out, they'll be back to thank you as they strip and munch them all up and leave you gardens bare…
> 
> Or,… maybe you could have some venison instead…???


No, they go after our two Yew trees and leave our flower/bulb garden alone. I only shoot deer with my camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is one of my better "shots" of a deer just outside of my backyard fence.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No, they go after our two Yew trees and leave our flower/bulb garden alone. I only shoot deer with my camera.



You're lucky. They killed our two small yew trees several years ago but my sling shot and round beach rocks seems to help discourage them from eating all the potted flowers we have in our attached carport, but they are daffodils which are supposed to be deer proof.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You're lucky. They killed our two small yew trees several years ago but my sling shot and round beach rocks seems to help discourage them from eating all the potted flowers we have in our attached carport, but they are daffodils which are supposed to be deer proof.


Except for last year, when food was scarce, the deer only come into the garden during pre-dawn hours. Last year then came during the day to feed at anything we left our and my neighbor's bird feeder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some hot coffee and an even hotter SAP content. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mayor Crouse, "be afraid ....... be very afraid."


----------



## SINC

Not sure that will happen now as council went in camera for their discussion. That means I get nothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure that will happen now as council went in camera for their discussion. That means I get nothing.


What?????????? That is undemocratic!!!!!!!!!!!! tptptptptptptptptptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Nothing new on SAP, so I shall get the coffee brewing and start my morning grading. Later ..............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was late getting SAP up this morning after spending six fruitless hours watching council. Went to bed at 8:00 last evening and did not awake until 5:00 this morning. I guess I needed the rest. I am pretty sure you will enjoy our video today, 'Mutual Rescue: Eric & Peety' though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, that clip of Eric & Peety was touching.

So, nothing to report on the Mayor Crouse situation?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good breeding consists in concealing how much we think of ourselves and how little we think of the other person." Mark Twain

SAP is a wealth of MT wisdom these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

These Japanese-Inspired Shoes Might Look Weird, But The Way They Work On Your Feet Is Genius - Trendzified

Don, a very unique concept item that might be SAP worthy. We should start to sell these in The Shang if we can get them made in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Domino's unveils self-driving pizza delivery robot, DRU - Technology & Science - CBC News

I should invest in one of these for The Café Chez Marc ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Trying to get the doxies outside to play in the backyard, which is now free of snow. Sunny and +3C but with the strong winds, they look as if they are about to take off with their Dumbo-like ears flapping. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some SAP and OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies outside before today's rain. So, I shall get the OtHD coffee brewing as we await the uploading of SAP. Later ......


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is now uploaded and ready to go with a gif of whatshisname, a video of a great Superbowl commercial and a short and funny chuckle to begin your day.


----------



## SINC

Actually I got in yet another eight full hours of sleep last night, down at 8:00 and awoke at 4:00.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is now uploaded and ready to go with a gif of whatshisname, a video of a great Superbowl commercial and a short and funny chuckle to begin your day.


Morning, Don. What's new of the home front re the mayor and council?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. What's new of the home front re the mayor and council?


One councillor gave notice of motion that 'council ask the ministry to launch an investigation'. Two weeks notice is required for council members to make a motion so it will not be dealt with until April 4. Why this council insist it needs two weeks to consider a motion is beyond me. Now we wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One councillor gave notice of motion that 'council ask the ministry to launch an investigation'. Two weeks notice is required for council members to make a motion so it will not be dealt with until April 4. Why this council insist it needs two weeks to consider a motion is beyond me. Now we wait.


Well, keep up the good fight. I look for those items first in SAP ............. after I scan for any pics of doxies. :lmao::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Airlander 10: World's largest aircraft - CNN.com

The Doxie Express should get one of these to replace our old fleet of planes. We could add touch or two to make it more comfortable.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning Marc & Don.

Just popping in to say hi before I start my day to open up the store.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Warren. Care for some coffee? 

Tell us more about the store?


----------



## Dr.G.

Things have warmed up to +9C as the rain has stopped and the sun has started to shine a bit. Easier getting the doxies to go outside.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> One councillor gave notice of motion that 'council ask the ministry to launch an investigation'. Two weeks notice is required for council members to make a motion so it will not be dealt with until April 4. Why this council insist it needs two weeks to consider a motion is beyond me. Now we wait.



Is that just a stalling tactic they can use if and when convenient for them???

And BTW: do they have their own unique set of municipal guideline rules that they can use???


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Warren. Care for some coffee?
> 
> Tell us more about the store?


Hi Marc,

Just having a cuppa joe now. Thank you.

My wife and I decided to open up a small retail store in St. George Ontario that would showcase our product line of Bath & Body Care products that my wife developed when she was on Mat Leave back in 2006. In 2012 we decided to take a break from the demands of the business as it was taking too much time away from our children and we didn't become parents to ignore our kids. Two years ago, my oldest son asked when we are starting the business up again which got us thinking why not?

We primarily do wholesale but we decided to open up a small boutique to gather information about what our end customer likes and who she is. It has been an interesting learning experience. This year I decided to leave my job and pursue this full time now. So far so good.

**Shameless Plug Alert**
Our Company is called Yummy Skin Fresh Bath & Body Care


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> Just having a cuppa joe now. Thank you.
> 
> My wife and I decided to open up a small retail store in St. George Ontario that would showcase our product line of Bath & Body Care products that my wife developed when she was on Mat Leave back in 2006. In 2012 we decided to take a break from the demands of the business as it was taking too much time away from our children and we didn't become parents to ignore our kids. Two years ago, my oldest son asked when we are starting the business up again which got us thinking why not?
> 
> We primarily do wholesale but we decided to open up a small boutique to gather information about what our end customer likes and who she is. It has been an interesting learning experience. This year I decided to leave my job and pursue this full time now. So far so good.
> 
> **Shameless Plug Alert**
> Our Company is called Yummy Skin Fresh Bath & Body Care


Warren, I have very dry skin on my feet, and was told to use Vaseline Petroleum Jelly, which is very greasy, especially when getting up at night to go and pee. Would the Body Butter - Coconut Cream be good for one's feet?


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Is that just a stalling tactic they can use if and when convenient for them???
> 
> And BTW: do they have their own unique set of municipal guideline rules that they can use???


No and yes.

No, the two week notice of motion is part of the local council protocol as set and developed by council before them and amended from time to time. That length of notice is intended so as not to broadside other council members with a motion on an issue they have not had time to study or prepare to debate. And that is fair enough.

Yes, individual municipalities are allowed to set there own rules of conduct and guidelines for council meetings. The Municipal Government Act does this to allow for cities with 12 members of council to operate differently with a summer village council of three members for example.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, I have very dry skin on my feet, and was told to use Vaseline Petroleum Jelly, which is very greasy, especially when getting up at night to go and pee. Would the Body Butter - Coconut Cream be good for one's feet?


Vaseline Petroleum Jelly is an Oil based product and the only thing I use it for is to lube the O rings on my water filters. lol.

In all seriousness:
The body butter is a deeper moisturizing product and is perfect for those with dry skin and problem areas such as feet.


----------



## pm-r

MaxPower said:


> Vaseline Petroleum Jelly is an Oil based product and the only thing I use it for is to lube the O rings on my water filters. lol.
> …



Your LOL aside, you should NOT use any oil based product on any O-Rings, it can destroy them quite quickly and also make them swell, so you can't get the water filter apart!!

Use a rubber or silicone base lube made for rubber and most O-Ring use, and the small tube of KY jelly from the drugstore works well and you don't need any of the expensive food safe industrial lubes for use with rubber/synthetic O-rings.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Vaseline Petroleum Jelly is an Oil based product and the only thing I use it for is to lube the O rings on my water filters. lol.
> 
> In all seriousness:
> The body butter is a deeper moisturizing product and is perfect for those with dry skin and problem areas such as feet.


Might give it a try then. Watch for my order if you ship to Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, time to rise and shine. SAP is up with a variety of stuff including a video on wood carving, a gif of some beautiful paint and a Horse Dressed In Harris Tweed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad to see you up early which means a new SAP is online. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing on the coffee, Marc. I may have to have a nap later in the day though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing on the coffee, Marc. I may have to have a nap later in the day though.


Naps are good................... :yawn::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Joe Garagiola had the best seat in the house for Willie Mays' iconic catch | MLB.com

I did not know this, and I am an avid Giants fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why detractors are wrong: Haggis is delicious - The Globe and Mail

Who else other than me likes haggis?


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit early, but let me be the first to wish you all a ..................


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Why detractors are wrong: Haggis is delicious - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Who else other than me likes haggis?


Pick me!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pick me!


Well, that is two of us. Anyone else?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some TGIF coffee and treats as we await the uploading of SAP. A fine way to start the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sit back and enjoy a look at planet Earth." On SAP while drinking some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

"To promise not to do a thing is the surest way in the world to make a body want to go and do that very thing." Mark Twain


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Sit back and enjoy a look at planet Earth." On SAP while drinking some freshly brewed coffee.


Morning Marc, glad you were able to do just that. Slept another solid eight hours without waking. This is getting to be a habit, but I like it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad you were able to do just that. Slept another solid eight hours without waking. This is getting to be a habit, but I like it.


Good for you, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad you were able to do just that. Slept another solid eight hours without waking. This is getting to be a habit, but I like it.



Probably both your mind and body probably enjoy that.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Probably both your mind and body probably enjoy that.


True .......... so long as he did not have to pee.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> True .......... so long as he did not have to pee.


They're called the golden years for a reason.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True .......... so long as he did not have to pee.



That's why I mentioned BOTH — mind and body… and not mentioning any possible interruptions …


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> They're called the golden years for a reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's why I mentioned BOTH — mind and body… and not mentioning any possible interruptions …


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I took her nephew, who is a freshman at Dalhousie Univ. here in Halifax, over to see the new Batman vs Superman movie. It was long with a great deal of special effects destruction, but we all liked it.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Might give it a try then. Watch for my order if you ship to Lunenburg, NS.


Lunenburg? What Happened to NL??

And yes. We do ship there.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Lunenburg? What Happened to NL??
> 
> And yes. We do ship there.


Warren, my wife and I bought a home here and moved here back in August, 2014.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we await a new SAP. So, I shall start with my morning grading. Later .........


----------



## Dr.G.

Just saw this on SAP ................ today is the birth date of Robert Frost, my favorite poet.


----------



## SINC

Mornng Marc, SAP is uploading and should be done any minute now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mornng Marc, SAP is uploading and should be done any minute now.


Been there ........... done that ............ got the tee-shirt from my visit.


----------



## SINC

You likely saw some new material, but not all as it only uploaded seven files before it began the gif which was very large today. The other 21 files did not upload until 14 minutes later. One lady who often does this keeps telling me I have the same material as the previous day until I tell her to refresh her browser once the upload is complete. That did not happen until 4:24 this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You likely saw some new material, but not all as it only uploaded seven files before it began the gif which was very large today. The other 21 files did not upload until 14 minutes later. One lady who often does this keeps telling me I have the same material as the previous day until I tell her to refresh her browser once the upload is complete. That did not happen until 4:24 this morning.


Everything seemed in place. Love the pics, even if they were of sunsets and cars and not doxies, and I have to admit that most of my time is spent in the Activity Corner. Very educational.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Warren, my wife and I bought a home here and moved here back in August, 2014..


Wow. Time flies. Goes to show you how little I've been here.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Wow. Time flies. Goes to show you how little I've been here.


Well, you have been busy. Most of the regulars here in The Shang are now retired.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful afternoon here in Lunenburg. The doxies have been able to play outside in +7C temps and full sunshine for most of the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, went to bed at 6:00 p.m. and arose at 1:00 and SAP is online and ready to go. Our gif features a croc slide, a video we have run before, but is worth a listen again and the funniest joke you will read today entitled, 'A Costly Funeral'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A very colorful SAP this morning. I did laugh at the "A Costly Funeral" item. Very clever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. While the coffee is brewing, have a laugh at this dancing doxie.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/1095719917183169/


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/1507407636221106/videos/1509978852630651/

Far too many doxies for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

A woman called to make reservations; “I want to go from Chicago to Hippopotamus, New York.”

The agent was at a loss for words. Finally, the agent said, “Are you sure that’s the name of the town?”

“Yes, what flights do you have?” replied the customer.

After some searching, the agent came back with, “I’m sorry, ma’am, I’ve looked up every airport code in the country and can’t find a Hippopotamus anywhere.”

The customer retorted, “Oh don’t be silly. Everyone knows where it is. Check your map!”

The agent scoured a map of the state of New York and finally offered, “You don’t mean Buffalo, do you?”

“That’s it! I knew it was a big animal.”


----------



## Dr.G.

A client called in inquiring about a package to Hawaii. After going over all the cost info, she asked, “Would it be cheaper to fly to California and then take the train to Hawaii?”


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some brunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunch??????? An early Easter dinner???????????


----------



## SINC

Still stuffed with turkey from yesterday as we had our egg hunt and supper last afternoon and evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still stuffed with turkey from yesterday as we had our egg hunt and supper last afternoon and evening.


So, how about some weak tea and shortbread cookies?


----------



## Moscool

Talking about stuffed, it looks like I missed a discussion on Haggis! Count me in...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Talking about stuffed, it looks like I missed a discussion on Haggis! Count me in...


Easter haggis?? Interesting. Anyone else want some?


----------



## CubaMark

Thankfully, despite having maternal Scots in my genetic makeup, I've never had to endure an Easter Haggis  

Unfortunately, I'm in a country where a nice glazed ham dinner is far from the norm. We've been scarfing down fish the past couple of days, and today looks to be a day of pozole. 

Next weekend I may just go a bit off, as payday is Friday and I found a nice recipe for bourbon maple salmon that I'd like to try out....


----------



## Moscool

CubaMark said:


> Thankfully, despite having maternal Scots in my genetic makeup, I've never had to endure an Easter Haggis
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm in a country where a nice glazed ham dinner is far from the norm. We've been scarfing down fish the past couple of days, and today looks to be a day of pozole.
> 
> Next weekend I may just go a bit off, as payday is Friday and I found a nice recipe for bourbon maple salmon that I'd like to try out....


Yum!


----------



## Moscool

I guess Haggis is egg shaped...


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Thankfully, despite having maternal Scots in my genetic makeup, I've never had to endure an Easter Haggis
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm in a country where a nice glazed ham dinner is far from the norm. We've been scarfing down fish the past couple of days, and today looks to be a day of pozole.
> 
> Next weekend I may just go a bit off, as payday is Friday and I found a nice recipe for bourbon maple salmon that I'd like to try out....


Now that Mexican pozole looks muy mucho delicioso.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> I guess Haggis is egg shaped...


WE can do that ............. but the oat cakes must be their traditional shape ........ unless our chef gets creative.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Now that Mexican pozole looks muy mucho delicioso.


It's not bad, I must admit. Tends to be a heckuva thing to get out of your clothes if you were silly enough to wear white. Whatever the red seasoning is, it stains.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> It's not bad, I must admit. Tends to be a heckuva thing to get out of your clothes if you were silly enough to wear white. Whatever the red seasoning is, it stains.


Yes, red chilies would make for a difficult stain to remove.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early jump on SAP today with a video on a very big sea plane, a cute little judo type who saves his girl and what you never knew about riff raff.


----------



## SINC

Oh, and the Sunday Whatzit? A day late. But better late than never.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got an early jump on SAP today with a video on a very big sea plane, a cute little judo type who saves his girl and what you never knew about riff raff.


Morning, Don. "Leave Her Alone, Eh?" :clap: Did not know that about the derivation of the term "riff raft", even though I have heard it used and knew what it meant.

"Marketing In A Bygone Era" tptptptp


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. A late start tot he day. A thunderstorm last night had my oldest dog in a frazzle and kept us awake till the wee hours of the morning.

Coffee. Lots of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. A late start tot he day. A thunderstorm last night had my oldest dog in a frazzle and kept us awake till the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> Coffee. Lots of coffee.


Morning, Warren. Freshly brewed hot coffee coming right up.


----------



## pm-r

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. A late start tot he day. A thunderstorm last night had my oldest dog in a frazzle and kept us awake till the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> Coffee. Lots of coffee.




My gosh, you give your dogs lots of coffee to calm them during thunder storms…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My gosh, you give your dogs lots of coffee to calm them during thunder storms…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My gosh, you give your dogs lots of coffee to calm them during thunder storms…???


Coffee anyone?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee anyone?


:clap::clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Oh, and the Sunday Whatzit? A day late. But better late than never.



I was hoping something like that would happen, so for today's Whatzit? I say its a _Cube Candleholder_, made of machined brass.

A Scandinavian designer's design I believe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start and SAP is up with a gif, A Win At The Vending Machine, a video of precision with young guys on treadmills and Murphy The Painter will put a smile on your face.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got an early start and SAP is up with a gif, A Win At The Vending Machine, a video of precision with young guys on treadmills and Murphy The Painter will put a smile on your face.


Morning, Don. I had that happen once to me but at a candy vending machine. :clap:

"... but I have to at least leave me socks on, so I have a place to wipe me brushes." :lmao: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Patrick, et al, here is our very own Shang Whatzit. Care to guess what it is???? I left in a clue that will most likely give it away.


----------



## MaxPower

pm-r said:


> My gosh, you give your dogs lots of coffee to calm them during thunder storms…???


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Patrick, et al, here is our very own Shang Whatzit. Care to guess what it is???? I left in a clue that will most likely give it away.


Best guess is it is a wrench for a gas cap.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Best guess is it is a wrench for a gas cap.


No, but you are in the ballpark, Warren.


----------



## SINC

I know exactly what it is, as I had to use one when I hauled home an abandoned turtle deck to experiment with in 1961. That is all I will say about it so as not to spoil it for others.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I know exactly what it is, as I had to use one when I hauled home an abandoned turtle deck to experiment with in 1961. That is all I will say about it so as not to spoil it for others.


What is a "turtle deck"??? You may be off on this speculation, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What is a "turtle deck"??? You may be off on this speculation, mon ami.


This is a 'turtle deck', a Ford model T, so named for the rear deck style of the vehicle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you are now in the exact ballpark. What is the key used for?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you are now in the exact ballpark. What is the key used for?



Do I dare spoil it for others and suggest it's an _ignition key_ for a Model T Ford, specifically for the pre-1919 Model T models …

The arm/wrist breaker engines I believe…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do I dare spoil it for others and suggest it's an _ignition key_ for a Model T Ford, specifically for the pre-1919 Model T models …
> 
> The arm/wrist breaker engines I believe…


Bingo. Patrick, the Whatzit Maven, strikes again. :clap: Now, you have to post one for the rest of us.

This Model T Key Is A Relic Of Time Gone By!


----------



## SINC

Yep, that one was the predecessor to this first key in later model Ts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, that one was the predecessor to this first key in later model Ts.


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6hEqS8dcEw

All of our snow is now gone. Doxies have no white playground in our back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee on this OtHD as we await SAP?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is now up after a solid eight hour sleep for me. Today some unusual bar stools, a guyroscope and some colourful fashions shots.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is now up after a solid eight hour sleep for me. Today some unusual bar stools, a guyroscope and some colourful fashions shots.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Interesting SAP this morning, especially the I Never Knew That section. Lots of MT quotes these days -- "Clothes make the man. Naked people have little or no influence in society" Mark Twain


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, a coffee would be good as I work away at SAP for tomorrow. Lots more to come in the weeks ahead on the I never knew that bit. I found it very interesting too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, a coffee would be good as I work away at SAP for tomorrow. Lots more to come in the weeks ahead on the I never knew that bit. I found it very interesting too.


Just read the item in SAP about the pencil. Very interesting.


----------



## CubaMark

Hello amigos. I'm just about to grab a few hours of shut-eye. Had a project land on my lap last-minute with a deadline that can't be fudged. Halfway there, but need to recharge the batteries.

So thanks for the offer, Marc, but I'll skip the coffee. But do keep a pot on, as I'll be needing it shortly.

Cheers,
M


----------



## SINC

I know all too well what that type of grab and run sleep is like Mark, night for now.


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Another day lies ahead. What possibilities are in store for today? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Hello amigos. I'm just about to grab a few hours of shut-eye. Had a project land on my lap last-minute with a deadline that can't be fudged. Halfway there, but need to recharge the batteries.
> 
> So thanks for the offer, Marc, but I'll skip the coffee. But do keep a pot on, as I'll be needing it shortly.
> 
> Cheers,
> M


Hola, mi amigo. Glad to see you here once again. I shall keep the coffee flowing for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. Another day lies ahead. What possibilities are in store for today? We shall see.


Morning, Warren. All things are possible with coffee. Yes, the road is full of possibilities. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is now up after a solid eight hour sleep for me. Today some unusual bar stools, a guyroscope and some colourful fashions shots.


I really liked the Nuclear Submarine video. Very Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I really liked the Nuclear Submarine video. Very Cool.


Very impressive.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Only Known Video Of Mark Twain- How Cool Is That? - abcdlyfe

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 10C this afternoon at 4PM. The doxies are out in the backyard sunning themselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg, Nova Scotia Best Things to See and Do - Travel Yourself | Travel Yourself

A nice little travel clip about Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all as I work on tomorrow's SAP. Today a video about the day the music died, how olives are harvested in our daily gif and some more colourful fashions.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all as I work on tomorrow's SAP. Today a video about the day the music died, how olives are harvested in our daily gif and some more colourful fashions.


Morning, Don. Loved the American Pie video clip ............ and the An Olive Harvester gif was very interesting.

SAP seems to be into fashion these day.


----------



## SINC

Only once a year for fashion by our photog, but many times for rodeo. Odd combination of interests, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Only once a year for fashion by our photog, but many times for rodeo. Odd combination of interests, non?


Very true. Never having gone to a rodeo, I find those pictures amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly baked bagels and some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Very true. Never having gone to a rodeo, I find those pictures amazing.


Rodeo season begins here in May, so they won't be much longer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Rodeo season begins here in May, so they won't be much longer.


:clap::clap:


----------



## MaxPower

Morning all. Light rain here in SW Ontario 10°. Rain usually keeps the shoppers inside, but stranger things have happened. There's always something to do though. A coffee to start perhaps?


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Morning all. Light rain here in SW Ontario 10°. Rain usually keeps the shoppers inside, but stranger things have happened. There's always something to do though. A coffee to start perhaps?


Coffee coming right up, mon ami.

Very sunny and 14C here, with lots of rain being forecast for tomorrow ........... and some snow on Tuesday.  We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Out in the backyard with the doxies .......... who are enjoying the 18C temps but being blown about by very strong southerly winds. They can't even run in a straight line.


----------



## Dr.G.

Only One Thing Can Make 60-Year-Old Men Act Like 6-Year-Old Boys…OMG!!!

Don, imagine how many practice rounds that they had to undertake to get this just right????


----------



## Dr.G.

When These Hikers Walked Across A Suspension Bridge, They Never Expected This Would Happen... - NewsLinQ

Don, scratch this off of my bucket list as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee & SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies outside before the rain starts, since we all know how much they love the rain. TGIF coffee is brewing as I go over to see the new SAP. Later ...........


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, as it happens the new SAP is ready to go for you. Be sure to catch the Calgary Zoo's Gorillas in our video today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Calgary Zoo's Gorillas take a inquisitive interest in a Caterpillar that was making a trip across a door in their enclosure. = very interesting.

"How much for a season pass?" = :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, as it happens the new SAP is ready to go for you. Be sure to catch the Calgary Zoo's Gorillas in our video today.


Just finished watching it a second time. Very interesting how much they were interested in the caterpillar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again. I am very impressed with our local hospital here in Lunenburg. Deborah and I went to have our yearly blood work done. We left our house at 905AM and just returned home at 935AM. 30 minutes to go to and from the hospital (which is only 5 blocks from where we live) and then to check in and get the blood work done ......... to me that is amazing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today is the day I remove the winter antifreeze from the motor home as it is now licensed, insured and ready to drive. May even have to take a trip out to Elk Island Park on the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today is the day I remove the winter antifreeze from the motor home as it is now licensed, insured and ready to drive. May even have to take a trip out to Elk Island Park on the weekend.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

30+cm of snow is being forecast for next week. Sadly, this will give the doxies more snow to play in out back ............ and me more work to keep the driveway clear. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry Cumberbitches. This "Sherlock" Is Already Better Than The PBS Version. - abcdlyfe

Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone see the ending of the new Batman v Superman movie? Spoiler alert -- Batman gets a doxie in the next movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, if you were in NS, this would be your lead story. It is all over the provincial news. Shocking .......

RCMP arrests rodent for public mischief

Earlier today, RCMP from Colchester District arrested Shubenacadie Sam at the Shubenacadie Provincial Wildlife Park.

The arrest stems from an investigation into complaints of public mischief regarding comments Sam made publicly about the arrival of spring in Nova Scotia. RCMP allege that Sam stated there would not be six more weeks of winter; however based on the forecast to date, it appears these statements are false.

"We take these complaints very seriously," says Cst. Dal Hutchinson, Colchester District RCMP . We have been working with our partners at the Nova Scotia Department of Natural Resources to have Sam turn himself in but when we confirmed he was avoiding us, we felt we needed to show up at his burrow and effect the arrest."

Shubenacadie Sam is currently in RCMP custody and is scheduled to appeared in Shubenacadie Provincial Court later this morning to face the charge. Even on April Fool's Day, rodents can appear in court.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, if you were in NS, this would be your lead story. It is all over the provincial news. Shocking .......
> 
> RCMP arrests rodent for public mischief
> 
> Earlier today, RCMP from Colchester District arrested Shubenacadie Sam at the Shubenacadie Provincial Wildlife Park.
> 
> The arrest stems from an investigation into complaints of public mischief regarding comments Sam made publicly about the arrival of spring in Nova Scotia. RCMP allege that Sam stated there would not be six more weeks of winter; however based on the forecast to date, it appears these statements are false.
> 
> "We take these complaints very seriously," says Cst. Dal Hutchinson, Colchester District RCMP . We have been working with our partners at the Nova Scotia Department of Natural Resources to have Sam turn himself in but when we confirmed he was avoiding us, we felt we needed to show up at his burrow and effect the arrest."
> 
> Shubenacadie Sam is currently in RCMP custody and is scheduled to appeared in Shubenacadie Provincial Court later this morning to face the charge. Even on April Fool's Day, rodents can appear in court.


Sounds to me like that story was written by Sloof Lirpa


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sounds to me like that story was written by Sloof Lirpa


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

7 Baby Dachshunds At The Pond For Their First Swim Is Too Adorable For Words - Page 2 of 2 - Barkingfest

Our doxies hate the rain ................


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is off to an early start today with an interesting video on how to start seedling tomatoes using a method I have never seen before. Also snakes 'n ladders as our daily gif and Route 66 Plays 'America The Beautiful' If You Go The Speed Limit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I saw that site that demonstrated the "The Easiest Way To Grow Tomato Seedlings" before, and I might try it myself this Spring. I am also finding the "I Never Knew That" section very interesting, along with the Activity Corner, in learning new things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone???


----------



## Dr.G.

All the song birds are singing away, including a big red cardinal. It is too dark to take a picture, but I have opened up the windows to better appreciate his chirp.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, will have to pass on the coffee as I am heading back to bed. Been up for the past three hours.

Got the motor home all set up for the season yesterday including a new starter battery, dead after 11 full years of use. I had to replace the two coach batteries last year after 10 years of use. The two deep cycle batteries were $460 while the starter battery was $185. That means I can watch golf today with the screen door open and a cold one at hand in our 21° temps today. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, will have to pass on the coffee as I am heading back to bed. Been up for the past three hours.
> 
> Got the motor home all set up for the season yesterday including a new starter battery, dead after 11 full years of use. I had to replace the two coach batteries last year after 10 years of use. The two deep cycle batteries were $460 while the starter battery was $185. That means I can watch golf today with the screen door open and a cold one at hand in our 21° temps today. YES!


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I forgot to mention that the clip about the road music was amazing.

This Stretch Of Route 66 Plays 'America The Beautiful' If You Go The Speed Limit


----------



## Dr.G.

Today's artwork here in The Shang-- Van Gogh's "The Pink Orchard".


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, maybe you could put the picture of Van Gogh's "The Pink Orchard" in SAP, along with a picture of Van Gogh's car in an actual pink orchard?


----------



## Dr.G.

Tiger Woods: Golfer to miss the Masters - CNN.com

While I am not a TW fan, I hate to see him slowly go out this way.


----------



## MaxPower

Afternoon all. Been a busy couple of days. I've popped my head in but never had the chance to say hi.

Was up a t 6:00 this morning to be on the Soccer pitch by 7:30. Gotta love those early morning games! Thank goodness for coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Afternoon all. Been a busy couple of days. I've popped my head in but never had the chance to say hi.
> 
> Was up a t 6:00 this morning to be on the Soccer pitch by 7:30. Gotta love those early morning games! Thank goodness for coffee.


Amen to that, Warren. For me, early rising is due to the interesting notion of "doxie time".


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from seeing a production of Madame Butterfly, live from the Met in NYC, and put up on the movie screen in vivid HD. Very impressive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Instant Expert: Oh, the things you can do with bananas and onions - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Interesting, especially since I l love bananas ................ as do the doxies for some strange reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, who knew escalators had balls? Along with a close call with a train for a photographer and a lesson learned.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Chuckled over the "Balls On An Escalator" clip, as well as the "slow down or stop" item. Very interesting idea in the "Vertical Micro-Farms: Fresh Produce Grown In Berlin Groceries".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee as I try to decide what to make for Sunday Brunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch time. Any special orders?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/awvvhouse/videos/490846454452396/
Cute.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, who knew escalators had balls? Along with a close call with a train for a photographer and a lesson learned.



And a most fascinating Sunday Whatzit? and really interesting to find out more info on it which I did toady, and it shows a head-on closeup magnified view of the tip of the drill bit on NASA's Mars Curiosity rover.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/SomaNatureOwns/videos/748432865257856/

Don, could you use this on SAP in some manner? Amazing that none of the spectators were seriously hurt. Not sure about the driver.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Woman Turns Off The Lights In Her House… And Makes A Terrifying Discovery - NewsLinQ

Don, want to give your SAP viewers a fright?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early with the sound of strong winds slamming into our house. It is way to early for anything but some coffee, feeding the doxies and letting them outside to play in the darkness.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just waiting for SAP to completely upload which should be done in the next three minutes or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Was just watching the clip in Videos That Cannot Be Explained. Very interesting.

Liked the quote in the Activity Corner this morning -- "It is unsafe to take your reader for more of a fool than he is."
W. Somerset Maugham


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, not sure if it is SAP material, but it is still priceless.

Teacher couldn't stop laughing when a little girl did this in front of the class


----------



## Dr.G.

Crippled Elephant Has Stunning Response After Being Reunited With Long Lost Friend! - Hearts Of Pets

Sweet and touching.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, not sure if it is SAP material, but it is still priceless.
> 
> Teacher couldn't stop laughing when a little girl did this in front of the class


It is so. Grabbed in for SAP, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is so. Grabbed in for SAP, merci.


Good to hear. :clap: Shall I expect my standard finder's fee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, stop the SAP presses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I doubt you or your readers knew this.

You Have Been Peeling Post-It Notes Wrong This Whole Time And This Is The Reason Why - MetaBlasts


----------



## Dr.G.

When It's Time To Bathe This Baby Monkey, He Has The Most Adorable Reaction Ever - Hearts Of Pets

We did the same sort of thing with the doxies when they were pups, but used some facecloths instead of a toy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I Never Knew You Could Cook Pasta Like This – It Turns Out So Much BETTER!

Interesting. Might try this sometime this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

3-Year-Old Genius Schools Ellen On Something Many Of Us Forgot About - NewsLinQ

Quite the child genius.


----------



## javaqueen

Good Morning all. Any coffee left Marc?


----------



## SINC

Sunrise was pretty this morning off our back deck.


----------



## SINC

Morning Kim, the coffee is always on at Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Good Morning all. Any coffee left Marc?


Morning, Kim. Good to see you back. I shall make you some freshly brewed coffee.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice sunrise shot, Don. I see all of your snow is gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, today is 4/4/16 ............. and 4 times 4 equals 16.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Morning Kim, the coffee is always on at Chez Marc.


Hi Don, and am I ever glad that it is  



Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Good to see you back. I shall make you some freshly brewed coffee.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


glad for the fresh coffee. Life is better now, my dear hubby was very sick last week with food poisoning. A terrible ordeal to go through, just glad that he is better now. 

Also, very glad that I didn't partake of the same food.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Hi Don, and am I ever glad that it is
> 
> 
> 
> glad for the fresh coffee. Life is better now, my dear hubby was very sick last week with food poisoning. A terrible ordeal to go through, just glad that he is better now.
> 
> Also, very glad that I didn't partake of the same food.


Sorry to hear of your husband's illness, Kim. Food poisoning is no laughing matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Shangri-la golf course is scheduled to open for play on April 15, weather permitting. Remember, membership is free, as are the golf carts and doxie caddies. Tipping of each caddie is permitted. Have fun and don't fret over your score. Don, our reigning golf champ for the past few years has never shot better than 313 ......... and that is for 9 holes. Still, it makes my lowest score of 535 seem like a massive task in futility. So, let's just enjoy ourselves. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies outside before the snowfall, but the snow beat me to it. Woke up to a couple of inches of fresh snow.  Still, the doxies loved running about in this new covering of white. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I will pass on the coffee for now, thanks. Was up until 11:00 to watch a nine hour long council meeting in which a councillor moved that the ministry of municipal affairs be called in to conduct an internal investigation, something we have been fighting for since 2014. A huge victory for the citizens of our city. Now we must wait two more weeks before the motion can be voted on. I am going back to be and will finish tomorrow's edition later today.

Today some beautiful orchid shots, a leopard nabs an antelope and the nectar of paradise.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I will pass on the coffee for now, thanks. Was up until 11:00 to watch a nine hour long council meeting in which a councillor moved that the ministry of municipal affairs be called in to conduct an internal investigation, something we have been fighting for since 2014. A huge victory for the citizens of our city. Now we must wait two more weeks before the motion can be voted on. I am going back to be and will finish tomorrow's edition later today.
> 
> Today some beautiful orchid shots, a leopard nabs an antelope and the nectar of paradise.


Morning, Don. 9 hours!?! They earned their pay yesterday. Why did they not vote on the motion then and there?

Fantastic pics of orchids.

A totally unreal video clip of near death misses.

8th catch of the day .................. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Still wide awake, can't sleep so back at it for now and a coffee is badly needed. Perhaps bed will beckon soon?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. 9 hours!?! They earned their pay yesterday. Why did they not vote on the motion then and there?
> 
> Fantastic pics of orchids.
> 
> 8th catch of the day .................. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


As I mentioned the other day, council rules require that a notice of motion be given two weeks before it can be voted upon. Since three other notices had been made earlier, they were all withdrawn to change the wording after consultation with outside lawyers council hired to cover their butts. That reactivated the two week notice rule.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still wide awake, can't sleep so back at it for now and a coffee is badly needed. Perhaps bed will beckon soon?


Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As I mentioned the other day, council rules require that a notice of motion be given two weeks before it can be voted upon. Since three other notices had been made earlier, they were all withdrawn to change the wording after consultation with outside lawyers council hired to cover their butts. That reactivated the two week notice rule.


Well, this should be an interesting vote. What is your predicted final result?


----------



## SINC

My guess? 4-3 in favour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My guess? 4-3 in favour.


So, if that vote count holds up, who will conduct an internal investigation?


----------



## Dr.G.

Turning out to be a nice day. The doxies are once again able to play in the snow, which is not deep. Still, it should all be gone in a day or so. We shall see.

Started to plant some heirloom tomato seeds last week -- Scotia tomatoes and Gardner's Delight, which are cherry tomatoes. There is a local organic farmer from whom we get our eggs each week who starts unique varieties of tomatoes suited for this area of Nova Scotia. I bought about five different plants from him last year and we had hundreds of red and green tomatoes through the fall. I shall do that again last year. Still, I do enjoy growing my own tomatoes from seed indoors. They are now all about 3cm high.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So, if that vote count holds up, who will conduct an internal investigation?


It will be an external, at arm's length investigation, unlike the internal investigation done back in 2014 by the city manager who is the ONLY employee of city council. No chance of any bunk results there, eh?

It will be done by the Alberta Ministry of Municipal Affairs branch of the Alberta government.

The ministry has the power to remove elected councillors from office if any wrongdoing is found in their history. They recently removed three of seven council members in the community of Thorsby, an hour north of here when they discovered discrepancies in their actions that went against the Municipal Government Act or the MGA, as it is known which serves to protect Albertans from bad government.

Our government ironically, has committed the identical types of infractions back in 2014 and again in 2015.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It will be an external, at arm's length investigation, unlike the internal investigation done back in 2014 by the city manager who is the ONLY employee of city council. No chance of any bunk results there, eh?
> 
> It will be done by the Alberta Ministry of Municipal Affairs branch of the Alberta government.
> 
> The ministry has the power to remove elected councillors from office if any wrongdoing is found in their history. They recently removed three of seven council members in the community of Thorsby, an hour north of here when they discovered discrepancies in their actions that went against the Municipal Government Act or the MGA, as it is known which serves to protect Albertans from bad government.
> 
> Our government ironically, has committed the identical types of infractions back in 2014 and again in 2015.


Should prove to be interesting. Do you have realistic hopes that this situation will actually result is some real and positive changes?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/Sameera.Aziz.Media/videos/10156431569410246/

Cute .......... far smarter than you average doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

On this day, 40 years ago, Canada made the switch from Fahrenheit to Celsius. I was not in Canada yet, but I have to admit it took a year or so for me to learn this system along with the metric system.


----------



## Dr.G.

Notable.ca | This Canadian City is Among the Least Snobby Cities in the World -

Interesting. What does that make folks in Lunenburg, NS ......... who are just an hour away from Halifax????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of doxies barking at some deer in the driveway. They were just on an early morning stroll to my neighbor's bird feeder. So, I shall start a pot of OtHD coffee brewing as we await SAP to be uploaded. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Farewell to Rexall Place, Oilers home ice for 42 years - Edmonton - CBC News

Don, maybe your mayor will get a new arena built in St. A. and then the Oilers would move there from Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Alberta wild bison complete historic 650-km journey to ancestral Montana home - Calgary - CBC News

Don, lots happening in your neck of the woods.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Farewell to Rexall Place, Oilers home ice for 42 years - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> Don, maybe your mayor will get a new arena built in St. A. and then the Oilers would move there from Edmonton.


Morning Marc, our mayor is already planning a fifth ice arena here. Please don't give him any ideas. 

Yes, this is a huge deal with ceremonies starting at 3:00 p.m. and the game not until 8:00. Every player who ever donned an Oiler jersey is invited and seats are going for as much as $3,000 for the lower bowl on Kijiji as scalpers take advantage of people.

Both Crystal and Matt have tickets, but do not get off work til 5:00 so they will miss a couple of hours.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Alberta wild bison complete historic 650-km journey to ancestral Montana home - Calgary - CBC News
> 
> Don, lots happening in your neck of the woods.


Yep, this is my favourite park and we go there often during the season and am a season pass holder. It is a great project and has held my interest for years. I even followed the new herd that was moved to Grasslands national park about 900 km away within 20 miles of where my grandparents homesteaded. I have now visited that park twice.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to the sound of doxies barking at some deer in the driveway. They were just on an early morning stroll to my neighbor's bird feeder. So, I shall start a pot of OtHD coffee brewing as we await SAP to be uploaded. Later.


Morning all, SAP is ready to go after s solid eight hours of sleep last night and a later than normal start this morning. You may even find a giraffe today if you look long enough!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, our mayor is already planning a fifth ice arena here. Please don't give him any ideas.
> 
> Yes, this is a huge deal with ceremonies starting at 3:00 p.m. and the game not until 8:00. Every player who ever donned an Oiler jersey is invited and seats are going for as much as $3,000 for the lower bowl on Kijiji as scalpers take advantage of people.
> 
> Both Crystal and Matt have tickets, but do not get off work til 5:00 so they will miss a couple of hours.


That would be a great event to see, Don.

Five ice arenas, but none big enough to house the Oilers. So, why not a giant domed unit to house the Oilers AND the Eskimos????????? You taxes might have to go up a bit, but it would be worth it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, this is my favourite park and we go there often during the season and am a season pass holder. It is a great project and has held my interest for years. I even followed the new herd that was moved to Grasslands nation park about 900 km away within 20 miles of where my grandparents homesteaded. I have now visited that park twice.


Very interesting.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in on CBC --

"The federal anti-money laundering agency has levied a $1.1-million penalty against The Shangri-la Bank of ehMacLand for failing to report a suspicious transaction and various money transfers.

It is the first time the Ottawa-based Financial Transactions and Reports Analysis Centre of Canada, known as Fintrac, has penalized a bank — and it's being billed as a warning to thousands of other businesses.

Generally, the center tracks cash flows linked to terrorism, money laundering and other crimes by sifting through millions of pieces of data annually from banks, insurance companies, securities dealers, money service businesses, real estate brokers, casinos and others."

Don, exactly where did you find the cash, all in $100 bills, to pay off your Cafe Chez Marc tab of $1.1 million?????????????? I told the Fintrac folks that you got lucky at Keno, but they did not buy this explanation. XX)


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, our mayor is already planning a fifth ice arena here. Please don't give him any ideas.
> 
> Yes, this is a huge deal with ceremonies starting at 3:00 p.m. and the game not until 8:00. Every player who ever donned an Oiler jersey is invited and seats are going for as much as $3,000 for the lower bowl on Kijiji as scalpers take advantage of people.
> 
> Both Crystal and Matt have tickets, but do not get off work til 5:00 so they will miss a couple of hours.


Sounds a little like my area here. We have more brand new ice rinks here than we need. All extremely over budget. Unfortunately there are no other facilities for other sports for kids. I have 2 boys that play rep soccer and while we have outdoor pitches, they are poorly maintained. In the winter we fortunately have an old ice rink that has been converted into an indoor turf, but that can't sustain 3 rep clubs in our area let alone the house league...


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Sounds a little like my area here. We have more brand new ice rinks here than we need. All extremely over budget. Unfortunately there are no other facilities for other sports for kids. I have 2 boys that play rep soccer and while we have outdoor pitches, they are poorly maintained. In the winter we fortunately have an old ice rink that has been converted into an indoor turf, but that can't sustain 3 rep clubs in our area let alone the house league...


Warren, St. Albert could build a major sports complex to house hockey, football, soccer, basketball, baseball, etc. Their mayor could then go on a North American tour to attract the soccer, baseball, basketball teams to come to St. A. It might be a bit expensive, but the taxpayers would get used to this annual cost when they see the thousands of people coming into their community year round. It might get a bit noisy, but that is the price one pays for progress. 

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://twitter.com/BBCWorld/status/717716641874911234

Mark, you anywhere near this eruption???


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/1131761756912318/

We could never get our doxies to do this.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://twitter.com/BBCWorld/status/717716641874911234
> 
> Mark, you anywhere near this eruption???



Just about 700±km near if you used googlemaps… 


Man, that's some blast and quite the capture. Maybe some were just setup waiting…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just about 700±km near if you used googlemaps…
> 
> 
> Man, that's some blast and quite the capture. Maybe some were just setup waiting…


Good to hear he is not close to that eruption, Patrick.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

A grad student I have online this semester, and actually took an undergrad course with me on-campus way back when, sent this to me telling me that I sounded like Bernie Sanders, to the best of her recollection. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waeXBCUkuL8


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/1131761756912318/
> 
> We could never get our doxies to do this.




Gheese Marc, double posting is bad enough but triple posting is really pushing the limits, and with limited doxie appeal as well… sigh…


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to wandering deer and barking doxies. Best to get the coffee brewing. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just waiting for SAP to upload and killing time surfing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just waiting for SAP to upload and killing time surfing.


Morning, Don. Are you up early or staying awake late? I shall wait for SAP. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

How To Hurt A Guy! = OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!

Great use of binder clips. Please explain to me the derivation of the word "hack"? I can imply it's meaning, but would like to know where the word came from in the first place to denote useful uses of items. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Are you up early or staying awake late? I shall wait for SAP. How is Life treating you today?


I stayed up to watch the final Oilers game with Ann and the closing ceremonies for the Coliseum and got to bed around 10. Awoke at 2:00 for a bathroom break and thought I may as well do my thing with SAP. 

Not sure yet what today holds, but I know Ann is using the Suzuki this morning, so perhaps I can sleep in? We gave our van to son Matt to use to haul the grandkids around, so we are adjusting to only having one vehicle for the first time in 50 years.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How To Hurt A Guy! = OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Great use of binder clips. Please explain to me the derivation of the word "hack"? I can imply it's meaning, but would like to know where the word came from in the first place to denote useful uses of items. Merci.


Hmmm, I will try.

When I think of 'hack or hacking' the first thing that comes to my mind is trying to cut down a tree with only a hatchet as a tool rather than an axe. With a good axe, one can chop down a tree in relatively short order. With only a hatchet on the other hand, one has to 'hack' away at the tree taking many attempts before the tree can be felled.

When I apply that train of thought to a computer, I see it as 'hacking' away at the codes to try and break into the data base of the computer by bypassing the passwords and altering programs to achieve access. So one 'hacks' at the codes, bit by bit, before they are successful and gain access, as one does with the hatchet to fell the tree.

Not sure if that makes sense to you, but that is the way I think of the use of the word with respect to computers.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, I will try.
> 
> When I think of 'hack or hacking' the first thing that comes to my mind is trying to cut down a tree with only a hatchet as a tool rather than an axe. With a good axe, one can chop down a tree in relatively short order. With only a hatchet on the other hand, one has to 'hack' away at the tree taking many attempts before the tree can be felled.
> 
> When I apply that train of thought to a computer, I see it as 'hacking' away at the codes to try and break into the data base of the computer by bypassing the passwords and altering programs to achieve access. So one 'hacks' at the codes, bit by bit, before they are successful and gain access, as one does with the hatchet to fell the tree.
> 
> Not sure if that makes sense to you, but that is the way I think of the use of the word with respect to computers.


How does this explain "15 Life Hack Things Do With Binder Clips"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I stayed up to watch the final Oilers game with Ann and the closing ceremonies for the Coliseum and got to bed around 10. Awoke at 2:00 for a bathroom break and thought I may as well do my thing with SAP.
> 
> Not sure yet what today holds, but I know Ann is using the Suzuki this morning, so perhaps I can sleep in? We gave our van to son Matt to use to haul the grandkids around, so we are adjusting to only having one vehicle for the first time in 50 years.


The party's over: Edmonton Oilers say goodbye to Rexall Place - The Globe and Mail

Sad actually. Those were their glory years.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How does this explain "15 Life Hack Things Do With Binder Clips"


Well, used in that context I take from it that 'hack' has evolved in meaning to 'alter', or 'change', or put to another 'unintended, but clever use'. Perhaps Rps can shed some light on its use with his language experience background, better than I.


----------



## MaxPower

Good morning everyone. A rather gray day today but I do see the sun trying to come out. A little late but I'm going to start off the day with a coffee.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> Well, used in that context I take from it that 'hack' has evolved in meaning to 'alter', or 'change', or put to another 'unintended, but clever use'. Perhaps Rps can shed some light on its use with his language experience background, better than I.


I'm guessing the Life Hack thing is to alter, but also to make things easier to do. Everything now is life hack this and life hack that. It's getting a little out of control where these "life hackers" fail to see that their hack isn't the simplest thing and lacks common sense.

For example I saw a video where a guy was explaining how to get more ketchup in those paper cups you see at fast food restaurants by spreading out the cup. Seems like too much work when you can just grab another cup.


----------



## Macfury

MaxPower said:


> For example I saw a video where a guy was explaining how to get more ketchup in those paper cups you see at fast food restaurants by spreading out the cup. Seems like too much work when you can just grab another cup.


I imagine that was "Crazy Russian" who has some of the worst ideas on YouTube. I remember one where he was showing people how to build a laptop carrier by folding a towel.


----------



## MaxPower

A little off topic, but I thought that some of these pieces might be of interest to you Don.

I had the opportunity to meet Larry Barth at my friends recent 50th birthday party. My friend is a collector of Larry's work and Larry brought one of the pieces to show the guests along with signing a copy of his book.

Larry is a 16-time Best in World Champion for life sized bird carving. To see these pieces in a picture really does them an injustice. To see them in person is the definition of WOW. Larry uses wood and metal to bring the birds and habitat to life. It's hard to believe that the birds are made of wood.

https://www.wardmuseum.org/Exhibits/ChangingExhibits/LarryBarthBirdsArtDesign/tabid/894/Default.aspx


----------



## MaxPower

Macfury said:


> I imagine that was "Crazy Russian" who has some of the worst ideas on YouTube. I remember one where he was showing people how to build a laptop carrier by folding a towel.


I'm not sure. It just seemed to be a heck of a lot of work for ketchup.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, used in that context I take from it that 'hack' has evolved in meaning to 'alter', or 'change', or put to another 'unintended, but clever use'. Perhaps Rps can shed some light on its use with his language experience background, better than I.


We shall see if someone knows where the term came from. I know what it means based on the context, but do not know how the term originated.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> Good morning everyone. A rather gray day today but I do see the sun trying to come out. A little late but I'm going to start off the day with a coffee.


Afternoon, Warren. Fresh coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'm guessing the Life Hack thing is to alter, but also to make things easier to do. Everything now is life hack this and life hack that. It's getting a little out of control where these "life hackers" fail to see that their hack isn't the simplest thing and lacks common sense.
> 
> For example I saw a video where a guy was explaining how to get more ketchup in those paper cups you see at fast food restaurants by spreading out the cup. Seems like too much work when you can just grab another cup.


Yes, this is the intended meaning, but from where did the term come to carry this meaning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I imagine that was "Crazy Russian" who has some of the worst ideas on YouTube. I remember one where he was showing people how to build a laptop carrier by folding a towel.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

MaxPower said:


> I'm not sure. It just seemed to be a heck of a lot of work for ketchup.


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Masters 2016: Here is Jack Nicklaus' simple solution to fix golf's problem - CBSSports.com

An interesting idea from The Golden Bear.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see if someone knows where the term came from. I know what it means based on the context, but do not know how the term originated.



I guess one could use this, _*A Short History of “Hack”:*_
A Short History of “Hack” - The New Yorker

Or take your pick from any of the following hits I guess:
https://www.google.com/search?clien...e+the+term+"hack"+came+from&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess one could use this, _*A Short History of “Hack”:*_
> A Short History of “Hack” - The New Yorker
> 
> Or take your pick from any of the following hits I guess:
> https://www.google.com/search?clien...e+the+term+"hack"+came+from&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


Merci, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I watched a bit of the Masters today. Good to see Tom Watson with a chance to make the cut. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I watched a bit of the Masters today. Good to see Tom Watson with a chance to make the cut. We shall see.


I wish I had time, I missed the entire day. Oh well, quarter down, three quarters to go. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I wish I had time, I missed the entire day. Oh well, quarter down, three quarters to go. Tomorrow is a new day.


Masters 2016: Leaderboard, breakdowns, Thursday highlights - CBSSports.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to the sound of a train rushing in and pounding into our house. Actually, it was just the wind with gusts up to 100km, but loud enough and sustained enough to wake me up and keep me up. So, best to feed the doxies and get them outside before the pouring rain starts. Too early for SAP ..... and even coffee. So, back to bed. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP has a huge gif this morning and has been uploading now for four minutes and is only about a third complete so it will be another seven minutes or so. The gif is of a dog playing with a balloon and is fun to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP has a huge gif this morning and has been uploading now for four minutes and is only about a third complete so it will be another seven minutes or so. The gif is of a dog playing with a balloon and is fun to watch.


Morning, Don. That was quite the gif re "Just A Dog With A Balloon!" Once again, none of our doxies would/could ever do that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee while you watch "Anchor Saves Meteorologist" on SAP? :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thinking about lunch. Any requests???


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, two questions I have re the Master's today are --

1. Can Tom Watson make the cut? That will be one of the big storylines on the second day. Watson at 66 would beat the all-time record by three years (Tommy Aaron). He shot a 2-over 74 on Thursday, which was one of the most impressive rounds out there considering this is his last Masters and all.

2. Are we going to get Rory McIlroy vs. Jordan Spieth showdown???


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Don, two questions I have re the Master's today are --
> 
> 1. Can Tom Watson make the cut? That will be one of the big storylines on the second day. Watson at 66 would beat the all-time record by three years (Tommy Aaron). He shot a 2-over 74 on Thursday, which was one of the most impressive rounds out there considering this is his last Masters and all.
> 
> 2. Are we going to get Rory McIlroy vs. Jordan Spieth showdown???


Not sure about Q#1, but Q#2 is down to one stroke separating the two of them.

A big surprise is how poorly Phil Mickelson played these two rounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Masters 2016: Tom Watson's farewell moment as thoughtful as his career - CBSSports.com

Good to see Tom Watson one last time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tom Watson was two shots away from the cut line ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, was awakened by the wind howling so thought I may as well get SAP up early. Today for your enlightenment, I Never Knew That' along with a video with some Charlie Brown flavour and watch a 'Guy Catches Bat Without Spilling Beer!' in our daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, was awakened by the wind howling so thought I may as well get SAP up early. Today for your enlightenment, I Never Knew That' along with a video with some Charlie Brown flavour and watch a 'Guy Catches Bat Without Spilling Beer!' in our daily gif.


Morning, Don. I thought that howling winds against the house were my causes for getting up early .................... along with the doxies. Great guy catching the bat gif. I had seen it before but it is still amazing. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and some breakfast?????????? Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

You bet Marc, a coffee and an oatmeal cake would be great to start.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet Marc, a coffee and an oatmeal cake would be great to start.


Coming right up. Want some left over haggis with those oat cakes? Sorry, there is none.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!! The top 12 golfers after round 3 are separated by all of five strokes. Should be a great finish tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, so I shall get some early morning coffee brewing. Later ................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP online for the day with a video I found very interesting and entertaining and saved until a Sunday due to its length. Normally I run shorter vids, but in this case I made an exception figuring folks may have the time to view it on a Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention the easiest Sunday Whatzit? in some time appears today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? I shall start to watch that long video clip a bit later in that it looks interesting. Have to go outside and shovel snow now that it is light outside. Later ..........


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear you have snow, ours has been gone for many weeks now. Sure thing on the coffee. A cool day here that will be perfect for watching golf with a buddy in the motor home. Hope you enjoy the video, let me know what you think of it once you have time to view it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry to hear you have snow, ours has been gone for many weeks now. Sure thing on the coffee. A cool day here that will be perfect for watching golf with a buddy in the motor home. Hope you enjoy the video, let me know what you think of it once you have time to view it.


Don that was an amazing story in the long video clip. How he survived is amazing. 

Our snow was gone as well, but now it is back until next week's rain takes it all away ................. I hope. We shall see. Doxies love running around in it one last time.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Forgot to mention the easiest Sunday Whatzit? in some time appears today.



Now that's a big understatement but I have no idea what Bixman's "hint":_ “It’s just the end.”_ is all about. But one sure doesn't want to pickup a heated soldering/tinning iron by its _heavy end_!!! 

The Sunday Whatzit? is of course an old _Heavy Copper hand forged soldering or tinning iron_ that's not going to work well without some tinning and prep as someone has used a fine wire powered wheel to remove all the tin or solder and to polish the copper head. Too bad, they look better left as they should be — a working tinsmith's or soldering tool!!!


----------



## SINC

The clue means minus the handle, just the end as you will see by the pics tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from an afternoon concert. Much to the chagrin of the doxies pups, all the snow in the backyard melted while we were at the concert. 7C temps and lots of sunshine did the deed. Hopefully, this will be IT for winter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow! How one hole changed everything. 

How Jordan Spieth went from a 5 strokes up to 3 back at the Masters - CBSSports.com


----------



## Dr.G.

WATCH: You won't believe Louis Oosthuizen's incredible Masters ace - CBSSports.com

Talk about a unique hole in one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Masters 2016 prize money: What every golfer earns from $10M purse - CBSSports.com

Amazing prize money results.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

He Reads Dr. Seuss While Wearing A Speech Jammer And He Sounds Totally Hilarious - NewsLinQ

I used one of these during my doctoral program at the Univ. of Georgia. We were simulating what someone who stuttered experienced, along with what someone with a form of dyslexia experienced. We never forgot this experience and had a greater empathy for those people who stutter or have a form of dyslexia. He is actually doing quite well. 

For the record, in that semester, I also found out that I had a learning disability with spelling ............... this after I was a semester away from my 4th university degree. At least I then had a cause for why I am such a poor speller.


----------



## Dr.G.

They Invite This Magician To Fool Them, But What He Does Leaves Them Baffled... - Trendfrenzy

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Masters 2016 prize money: What every golfer earns from $10M purse - CBSSports.com
> 
> Amazing prize money results.




OK, so the Masters has a $10 million purse that gets divided up… but who supplies that purse…??? Hmmm…???


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got SAP online after five hours of sleep as I fell asleep at 8:00. Today a video of a diver removing a hook from a puffer fish, a dog who spoils the old cat and cucumber trick and 'Medium-Rare Burgers Are Taboo In Canada'.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK, so the Masters has a $10 million purse that gets divided up… but who supplies that purse…??? Hmmm…???


I would thing that TV advertising would fund most of this pool of money.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I did not get the cucumber trick. What was the trick that the dog spoiled???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Never look back unless you are planning to go that way." - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I did not get the cucumber trick. What was the trick that the dog spoiled???


Morning Marc, people place a cucumber near a cat when eating and it does not notice it right away, when it does, the cat usually jumps, but in this case the dog spoiled that by taking the cucumber before the cat noticed it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh, now I see the gag.


----------



## SINC

This is some catch, but my that must have stung!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This is some catch, but my that must have stung!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

He didn't even shake his hand like one would if it hurt badly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> He didn't even shake his hand like one would if it hurt badly.


Yes, I noticed that. I would have been on the ground crying. :-(


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> This is some catch, but my that must have stung! …




That hurts too much to watch and reminds me of a cricket game at a private school I attended in grad 8.

The fielder was playing silly mid off or some such and stuck up his hand to catch the driven ball and it split the inside of his palm. That was just so gross but it took a while for the pain to register as I recall and the poor kid just stared at the blood pouring out of his hand… still almost as vivid today as it was back then…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That hurts too much to watch and reminds me of a cricket game at a private school I attended in grad 8.
> 
> The fielder was playing silly mid off or some such and stuck up his hand to catch the driven ball and it split the inside of his palm. That was just so gross but it took a while for the pain to register as I recall and the poor kid just stared at the blood pouring out of his hand… still almost as vivid today as it was back then…


XX):-(

That hurts just reading about his hand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, early to bed and early to rise. I have been bothered since Saturday with a torn something or other in my lower abdomen from lifting and carrying a large compressor to inflate the tires on the motor home on Saturday. No lumps or bumps so Ann is of the opinion that it is not a hernia, but I did strain something down there. Silly me, I am not supposed to lift anything over 20 pounds and the thing must weigh at least 50.

Took a pain killer and finally got a solid six hours sleep.

Today on SAP an Expandable Round Table in our gif, a very cute Embarrassing Medical Exam and 'The Curious Case Of The Lloyds Bank Turd'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sorry to hear about your stomach strain. Good to hear it is not a hernia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there might be some treats in the oven when you rise and shine to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee would be good this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, coffee would be good this morning.


Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Edmonton has eighth-best pizza in the world: Condé Nast Traveler - The Globe and Mail

Don, you should try their pizza and give us an update on what you think.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I he tried Packrat Louie's pizza and while it is good, it is not our favourite. That falls to Pizza 73 a 17 outlet chain with an branch here just 1 km from our house that we all prefer in our household.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I he tried Packrat Louie's pizza and while it is good, it is not our favourite. That falls to Pizza 73 a 17 outlet chain with an branch here just 1 km from our house that we all prefer in our household.


Interesting. Everyone has their own taste preferences when it comes to pizza.


----------



## SINC

While this makes me sad in a way, it also makes me happy to see such a loyal and caring Dachshund.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> While this makes me sad in a way, it also makes me happy to see such a loyal and caring Dachshund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Please God may I never get like this ................... and none of our doxies would be that willing to walk beside me.


----------



## SINC

Still it does show the compassion a dog has to offer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still it does show the compassion a dog has to offer.


Compassion and proper training.


----------



## Dr.G.

Detroit Tigers Fan Tracks Down 5 Foul Balls, Gives Them to Younger Fans | Bleacher Report

A wild stat made by a true baseball fan in that he gave all five balls to kids.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> While this makes me sad in a way, it also makes me happy to see such a loyal and caring Dachshund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.



Odd that I just got back from an appointment with the surgeon finally this am that did my abdominal aorta surgery back in fall of 2013 for why I have so much pain and trouble when walking… maybe some solution on the horizon…


Meanwhile, some sure don't care for their pets very well… poor dog that's just so GROSS!!! 

Editor's choice | Reuters.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your physical situation, Patrick.

Pictured: Obie the formerly obese dachshund shows off his astonishing weight loss on the beach after shedding 50lbs thanks to year-long diet | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dr.G.

You Have Been Cutting Onions Wrong Your Whole Life. This Simple Trick Will Change Everything... - Forgot To Think

I should try this out in The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO11mjFAD_g[/ame]

Our doxies at play ............. in the gym and then in the snow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> You Have Been Cutting Onions Wrong Your Whole Life. This Simple Trick Will Change Everything... - Forgot To Think
> 
> I should try this out in The Café Chez Marc.


Actually I do this all the time with onions but never use anything but a knife. I use my left hand to hold the onion together and can dice or slice them into rings quicker than I could insert the hair pick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually I do this all the time with onions but never use anything but a knife. I use my left hand to hold the onion together and can dice or slice them into rings quicker than I could insert the hair pick.


No cut fingers???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No cut fingers???


Not a one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not a one.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for coffee, but I shall get it brewing. I still have a great deal of grading of finals to do this morning. Later ...........


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it is good to be busy to make your day go faster. SAP is up with a video to make you smile, a horse who loves to be scratched and 'An Ancient Site Spotted From Space Could Rewrite History'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Cute bird bath video clip.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Actually I do this all the time with onions but never use anything but a knife. I use my left hand to hold the onion together and can dice or slice them into rings quicker than I could insert the hair pick.





Dr.G. said:


> No cut fingers???





SINC said:


> Not a one.



As I recall, Don takes great pride in his good quality knives and the super sharp edge he keeps on them…


----------



## SINC

A friend who was a chef many years ago told me to keep good knives well honed and you decrease the chance of cutting yourself. He claimed dull knives were more dangerous than sharp ones and I now tend to agree after following his good advice.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A friend who was a chef many years ago told me to keep good knives well honed and you decrease the chance of cutting yourself. He claimed dull knives were more dangerous than sharp ones and I now tend to agree after following his good advice.



I thought that was a generally agreed upon advice and also one of the reasons for my comments…

Besides being a pleasure to use a good sharp knife…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A friend who was a chef many years ago told me to keep good knives well honed and you decrease the chance of cutting yourself. He claimed dull knives were more dangerous than sharp ones and I now tend to agree after following his good advice.





pm-r said:


> I thought that was a generally agreed upon advice and also one of the reasons for my comments…
> 
> Besides being a pleasure to use a good sharp knife…


Deborah just got all of our quality knives sharpened last week. A very big difference in cutting various items. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Hopefully, tomorrow will see the NY Rangers having won game #1 in the Stanley Cup playoffs. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Mornng all, got off to an early start today and SAP is ready to go with a cat who can see an optical illusion in our gif. Then in our video, watch six puts being made. Now you might think that is not much to watch, but how about all six in the same hole? And if that isn't enough, all six from the same line.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Was that the golf video clip that I sent you in the past? What amazed me as much as the six of them sinking the putts was the fact that all the balls fit into the cup.

I am really liking the "I did not know that" segment of SAP -- e.g., "‘The Whole Nine Yards’" I did not know that!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to greet you this fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Even though there is a bit of snow in the forecast for overnight  , I am going to go and get my snow tires taken off this afternoon. There were only a few bare spots in the front and back gardens at this time last year, and now the back lawn needs to be mowed. So, I guess a bit of snow won't hurt anything. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Was that the golf video clip that I sent you in the past? What amazed me as much as the six of them sinking the putts was the fact that all the balls fit into the cup.
> 
> I am really liking the "I did not know that" segment of SAP -- e.g., "‘The Whole Nine Yards’" I did not know that!! :clap:


Morning Marc, the golf video was one that I recently came across, but I cannot recall what site for sure, maybe Facebook? Perhaps the hole was cut deeper just for this attempt?

I still have quite a few items left to run for the 'I did not know that' segment. I found it fascinating myself as I read through the many items the day I found it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the golf video was one that I recently came across, but I cannot recall what site for sure, maybe Facebook? Perhaps the hole was cut deeper just for this attempt?
> 
> I still have quite a few items left to run for the 'I did not know that' segment. I found it fascinating myself as I read through the many items the day I found it.


Well, along with the Activity Corner, the I did not know that segment is the first item I go to ................ unless there are doxie pics.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the golf video was one that I recently came across, but I cannot recall what site for sure, maybe Facebook?. … …



Sometimes, just in case one ever wanted to know where a clipping etc. was saved from, the info _just might_ be listed in the Get Info section under Where from: under the More info area… sometimes and maybe not always super accurate…


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Sometimes, just in case one ever wanted to know where a clipping etc. was saved from, the info _just might_ be listed in the Get Info section under Where from: under the More info area… sometimes and maybe not always super accurate…


Interesting, but I always follow any link right back to YouTube and then copy and paste the code data to embed into Pages and then file the Pages document, so in my case it does not leave a trail for something I may have done weeks or even month ago in many cases. 

I have a huge inventory of files on videos and jokes and webbits etc. Every time I use an item or a group of items on SAP I replace those items in my files and add one more to the file. That way whatever I use is replaced plus I gain a single item in the file. That way if I have an issue, be it illness or travel, I always have on hand enough to do sap for a month or better without needing to search.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, have a chuckle over this .............. since I know how much you like golf.

https://www.facebook.com/ClickOnGolf/videos/1038082832905267/


----------



## Dr.G.

News - First tornado of the season confirmed on the Prairies - The Weather Network

Far from you, but still an AB event, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

(Recipe) Sleeping Dachshund Weiner Sausage Bread! - The Dachshund Report

Taking orders for tomorrow's TGIF coffee and "treats".


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting Whatzit pic for here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting Whatzit pic for here in The Shang.


I think someone already posted some links as to what It might be…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think someone already posted some links as to what It might be…


Oops. And here I was thinking I could stump some of you in The Shang. Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Care for some TGIF coffee as we wait for Don to get today's SAP up and running?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I just got SAP up for your reading pleasure with a video about a world record paper airplane you can try to fold, an impromptu spelling test and pushups, I'll show you pushups in our daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. That was quite the paper airplane :clap: ......... and those push-ups XX) .


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, without you me and Patrick, life here in The Shang thread would be rather quite. Hopefully, others, such as Mark, John, Kim, et al, shall make their appearances more frequent. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with a gif of a guy imitating a polar bear at the zoo, or is that the bear imitating the guy at the zoo? Your call. Also another I Never Knew That about big wigs and how we came to use the term.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now being served. Enjoy


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up for the day with a gif of a guy imitating a polar bear at the zoo, or is that the bear imitating the guy at the zoo? Your call. Also another I Never Knew That about big wigs and how we came to use the term.


Morning, Don. On at the same time I see. Glad you found that TR picture and quote interesting as well. I posted it in the Progressive thread here in ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Today we often use the term 'here comes the Big Wig' because someone appears to be or is powerful and wealthy." Nor did I know the origin of the term "cold war". Once again, SAP is a source of knowledge.

I knew someone who had a 1963 Corvette Stingray ............ or at least his father had it and he could never drive it.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.scienceathome.org/games/quantum-moves/game

Don, found this as a result of SAP. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"The road to success is always under construction." - Anonymous


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.scienceathome.org/games/quantum-moves/game
> 
> Don, found this as a result of SAP. :clap:


I downloaded the Mac version of the game, but sadly it will not play on my MBP. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I downloaded the Mac version of the game, but sadly it will not play on my MBP. :-(


Once Deborah is off of her iMac, I shall try to download it on that computer.


----------



## SINC

It downloaded just fine and installed too, but it will not launch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It downloaded just fine and installed too, but it will not launch.


Strange. Guess there is a glitch somewhere.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It downloaded just fine and installed too, but it will not launch.





Dr.G. said:


> Strange. Guess there is a glitch somewhere.



It sort of works, only if and when it seems to feel like it, and be ready to use Force Quit to get your Mac back.

Just not with bothering with IMHO and sure nor ready for normal Mac OS use. 

It also harvests a lot of personal data according to its Read me. So it's to the Trash for me…

Mavericks 10.9.5, 27" iMac 20GB RAM…


----------



## Dr.G.

Worked on getting the lawnmower up and running today. Will mow the lawn tomorrow afternoon. With all of the rain and snow we have had this April, and now some sun and warmth, the grass is green and lush .............. and getting to the point where it needs to be mowed. Last year at this time, it was still covered in snow.


----------



## SINC

We had our lawn aerated yesterday and today Ann fired up the lawn mower and broke down all the pellets. That new knee has her cutting lawns like she used to, just motoring along and enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We had our lawn aerated yesterday and today Ann fired up the lawn mower and broke down all the pellets. That new knee has her cutting lawns like she used to, just motoring along and enjoying every minute of it.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, early to bed and early to rise applies today as SAP is ready to go with the Sunday Whatzit? that may be a wee bit difficult. Also a wonderful look back in our video of great music and old gas stations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That gif about the "Slow Cooker Pot Roast" looks good. It is somewhat similar to the way Deborah makes it in our slow cooker. 

I recall the events leading up to the "This day in history" segment in The Activity Corner re "Ill-Fated Apollo 13 Spacecraft Returns to Earth Safely (1970)".

And today is the birthday of John Pierpont Morgan, born in 1837. We should have some birthday cake in his honor. :clap::greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing. Later .......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning one and all. Sunday Brunch is now being served .............. at least here in Lunenburg.


----------



## CubaMark

G'day amigos. Back in NS for a short visit. What's all this site stuff on the ground? Isn't April 17th a bit late for April Fool's? :-O


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> G'day amigos. Back in NS for a short visit. What's all this site stuff on the ground? Isn't April 17th a bit late for April Fool's? :-O


Morning, Mark. Yes, parts of NS got about 15cm of snow the other day. We received about 3cm and then some rain to wash it away. Then came the sun and dried everything up. I shall be mowing the back lawn this afternoon.

What brought you back to NS? A job interview I hope?


----------



## Dr.G.

Archeologists look for star-shaped fort near Lunenburg Academy - Nova Scotia - CBC News

We are just 6 or 7 blocks down the hill from Lunenburg Academy. It would have been an ideal place for a fort due to its location.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bigfoot Town pilot to be filmed in Berwick - Local - The Register/Advertiser

Maybe we should try something like this here in The Shang to get more people coming to our site? Don, haul out your pink suit and we could glue some fur on it to make you look like a .................................


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and warm here today in Windsor.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, long time no hear from Rp, welcome back Mark!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and warm here today in Windsor.


Morning, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Hello Marc and Don. Things are going well here. I supply teach so I get maybe 2 shifts a month. I haven't reconciled with myself if I want to retire yet or not, but sleeping in is a hard incentive to break. I have been looking for a new cell phone and what a chore that is.... As you may know I love Blackberry but .......... will make up my mind soon I am sure. 

Don you guys seem to have warm weather out there, Marc do you still have snow, St J looks like it got whacked the other day, NS clear or in the path?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hello Marc and Don. Things are going well here. I supply teach so I get maybe 2 shifts a month. I haven't reconciled with myself if I want to retire yet or not, but sleeping in is a hard incentive to break. I have been looking for a new cell phone and what a chore that is.... As you may know I love Blackberry but .......... will make up my mind soon I am sure.
> 
> Don you guys seem to have warm weather out there, Marc do you still have snow, St J looks like it got whacked the other day, NS clear or in the path?


It has been a warm spring to date, today at 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello Marc and Don. Things are going well here. I supply teach so I get maybe 2 shifts a month. I haven't reconciled with myself if I want to retire yet or not, but sleeping in is a hard incentive to break. I have been looking for a new cell phone and what a chore that is.... As you may know I love Blackberry but .......... will make up my mind soon I am sure.
> 
> Don you guys seem to have warm weather out there, Marc do you still have snow, St J looks like it got whacked the other day, NS clear or in the path?


Afternoon, Rp. When you say a shift, how many days of substituting is that? In NYC, a shift was considered one week.

All goes well here. Just came in from mowing the back lawn. Last year at this time, there was still snow all over the lawns and deer were so hungry for food that they would venture up to bird feeders in mid-day just to get something to eat. We used to leave apples out there for them under the feeder once the snow melted away a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dramatic footage shows fire tornado in St. Albert - Edmonton - CBC News

St. Albert firefighter jumps in river to escape brush fire - Edmonton - CBC News

Don,did you and your family experience any of this fire?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Dramatic footage shows fire tornado in St. Albert - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> St. Albert firefighter jumps in river to escape brush fire - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> Don,did you and your family experience any of this fire?


No, Marc, it was about 5 km away from our home, marked by the dot below right.

The fire was on a peninsula marked by the red rectangle where the Sturgeon river exits Big Lake.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, Marc, it was about 5 km away from our home, marked by the dot below right.
> 
> The fire was on a peninsula marked by the red rectangle where the Sturgeon river exits Big Lake.


Still, is it dry around your area or green and lush?


----------



## SINC

Nope, not green and lush. Dry as a bone, but our area is residential and mostly lawns which can be watered. They are just now starting to show green.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, not green and lush. Dry as a bone, but our area is residential and mostly lawns which can be watered. They are just now starting to show green.


In a year and a half here, we have not had to water lawns yet. I do have to water my garden tomato, pea and bean plants, and Deborah waters her plants and bushes, but we let Mother Nature do the rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

While not from SAP, I did not know about these innovations.

The one little feature which has saved the lives of*hundreds of*children

Why Lego Minifigures Have A Hole In Their Heads | Co.Design | business + design


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and face a new week. Who knows what this week shall hold in store for us all. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc from a summer like Alberta where it will be 23° today. SAP is up with the whatzit answer, a funny definition and a Smooth Barrel Stacker.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc from a summer like Alberta where it will be 23° today. SAP is up with the whatzit answer, a funny definition and a Smooth Barrel Stacker.


Morning, Don. I had seen the "Two Elephants Reunited After More Than 20 Years" before, but it is always good to view it again. I liked the man who said he was the one who was taking off her chains for the last time. Also, the "I never knew that" section was informative, as always.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axQhpQWzfIM

Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Tomorrow will be a late night staying up to see the results of the NY State primaries. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Let's see if some homemade pancakes and/or waffles can get more people to venture here into The Shang. As always, freshly brewed coffee will be ready when you are up and about.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, pancakes eh? Sounds good to me.

Today on SAP in our outstanding photos item some Aspirates Clouds that may interest you. Also a frog who can't take it any longer in our daily gif and our video with the definition of lucky.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, pancakes eh? Sounds good to me.
> 
> Today on SAP in our outstanding photos item some Aspirates Clouds that may interest you. Also a frog who can't take it any longer in our daily gif and our video with the definition of lucky.


Pancakes coming up, Don. Yes, an amazingly lucky group of people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the magic trick. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0m9QtYWTIE[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IacmQkxLKa0[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Quite the magic trick.


You can say that again!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You can say that again!


I have no idea how he did these tricks. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Your morning smile, I hope.

A bride to be was beginning to be self conscious about the size of her breasts. She new her husband to be liked women a little more full figured, and no matter how many times he stated he loved her just the way she was, she couldn't help feeling inadequate. She confided with one of her bridesmaids about her fears. The bridesmaid said for her to see Dr. Finklestein....he was amazing at enlargement. So she went. The good doctor told her he didn't believe in implants or drugs...just exercise. So he gave her his enlargement routine to practice with the promise that in 3 weeks she would see a difference. He also told her that these exercises were boring so he taught her a rhyme to go with them. 3 times a day she should lift her arms and cross them over her chest and say " Mary had a little lamb whose fleece was white as snow, if I keep doing these exercises my breasts will surely grow". Home she went and daily she did the routine with little visible result. She felt really down, so her husband to be thought maybe a party might brighten her spirits. During the party she noticed people in their cliques and as she had a second or so alone she went to the kitchen to do her exercises, so she began. Almost at once she noticed a man looking at her and he pointed and said "Dr. Finklestein?". Why yes, she said how do you know.....he began to lift his legs up and down chanting "Hickory Dickory Dock......"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Your morning smile, I hope.
> 
> A bride to be was beginning to be self conscious about the size of her breasts. She new her husband to be liked women a little more full figured, and no matter how many times he stated he loved her just the way she was, she couldn't help feeling inadequate. She confided with one of her bridesmaids about her fears. The bridesmaid said for her to see Dr. Finklestein....he was amazing at enlargement. So she went. The good doctor told her he didn't believe in implants or drugs...just exercise. So he gave her his enlargement routine to practice with the promise that in 3 weeks she would see a difference. He also told her that these exercises were boring so he taught her a rhyme to go with them. 3 times a day she should lift her arms and cross them over her chest and say " Mary had a little lamb whose fleece was white as snow, if I keep doing these exercises my breasts will surely grow". Home she went and daily she did the routine with little visible result. She felt really down, so her husband to be thought maybe a party might brighten her spirits. During the party she noticed people in their cliques and as she had a second or so alone she went to the kitchen to do her exercises, so she began. Almost at once she noticed a man looking at her and he pointed and said "Dr. Finklestein?". Why yes, she said how do you know.....he began to lift his legs up and down chanting "Hickory Dickory Dock......"


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

How am I spending my spring visit home with the folks?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mark. Drilling for oil? You should get a doxie or two to do the digging.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some OtHD coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have started the coffee brewing as I await the uploading of SAP. Later ...............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the upload has been running for nine minutes now and should be done in the next couple of minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the upload has been running for nine minutes now and should be done in the next couple of minutes.


Morning, Don. Worth the wait, especially for that trick shot. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Alerts for: St. John's and vicinity - Environment Canada

Yuk. My son tells me that this is the worst winter storm since we left St. John's to come to Lunenburg back in Aug. of 2014. The doxies always hated these sorts of storms since the winds whipped this much snow into drifts that were over my head.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs9w5bgtJC8[/ame]

Don, can you use this for SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for SAP but there is freshly brewed coffee being made as we wait. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is uploading and will take a while as the upload contains a very large file of the cutest darn gif you ever did see and a great shot of a Tundra Swan.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is uploading and will take a while as the upload contains a very large file of the cutest darn gif you ever did see and a great shot of a Tundra Swan.


Morning, Don. re "The Innocence Of Childhood!", my son used to do that when he was little. Great picture of that Tundra Swan. I also liked that It Only Takes A Minute video clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 50cm of snow (49.4 cm to be precise. according to official recordings) was dumped on St. John's, NL on Wednesday. It was the 2nd largest April snowfall, next to the 80 cm storm from 1999. That April snowfall in 1999 I vividly remembered. Luckily, we just had one doxie back then and it was a puppy, unable to go outside yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Passover 2016 begins in the evening of Friday, April 22nd and ends in the evening of 
Saturday, April 30th.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny and warm 18C today. Outside raking up thatched grass and mowing once again to make mulch. A great day for gardening. Deborah actually needed some sunscreen. Last year at this time we were shoveling snow. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Street drug W-18 is highly lethal, and still legal - Edmonton - CBC News

"A legal opioid now infiltrating North America's drug scene is being called the deadliest trend in more than three decades.

Police in Edmonton rushed this week to warn the public and emergency departments about W-18 after they seized four kilograms of the drug in powder form.

"To put in perspective, this is enough to kill every man, woman and child in Alberta about 45 times over," tweeted Edmonton public health doctor Hakique Virani about the amount of powder found in the bust."

Don, between wild fires and now this, your area of AB is getting dangerous.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nearly 50cm of snow (49.4 cm to be precise. according to official recordings) was dumped on St. John's, NL on Wednesday. It was the 2nd largest April snowfall, next to the 80 cm storm from 1999. That April snowfall in 1999 I vividly remembered. Luckily, we just had one doxie back then and it was a puppy, unable to go outside yet.



Brutal white-out blizzard conditions that they got hit with that the news showed last evening. But they don't exactly have the best reputation for nice weather…


----------



## pm-r

New video of St. Albert 'fire tornado' shows firefighter's dramatic escape… quite amazing.

New video of St. Albert 'fire tornado' shows firefighter's dramatic escape - Edmonton - CBC News

BTW: Anyone else having trouble getting connected at the BLESS site lately…??? 
Sony Network Camera SNC-RZ25


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> New video of St. Albert 'fire tornado' shows firefighter's dramatic escape… quite amazing.
> 
> New video of St. Albert 'fire tornado' shows firefighter's dramatic escape - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> BTW: Anyone else having trouble getting connected at the BLESS site lately…???
> Sony Network Camera SNC-RZ25


Yes, saw that video the other day on The Weather Network. He is lucky to be alive.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Passover 2016 begins in the evening of Friday, April 22nd and ends in the evening of
> Saturday, April 30th.



And I guess I really don't understand what this part is all about…
Jewish family claims prized Passover manuscript


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Brutal white-out blizzard conditions that they got hit with that the news showed last evening. But they don't exactly have the best reputation for nice weather…


Very true, Patrick. It is still the windiest city in Canada, along with the city that gets the least amount of yearly sunshine, most fog and most snow for a Canadian capital city.


----------



## Dr.G.

RIP Samuel Langhorne Clemens, who died 106 years ago on this day in 1910.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

20 Words All Jewish Kids Grew Up Hearing | Odyssey

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. There is a beautiful full moon low on the southern horizon right now. Time to get ready for Passover. So, I shall get the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the brew, just awaiting SAP to upload and will be done in a few more minutes. Our video today shows you what happens when a reporter dares a hacker to hack his own account. See just how easy it is to become a victim.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the brew, just awaiting SAP to upload and will be done in a few more minutes. Our video today shows you what happens when a reporter dares a hacker to hack his own account. See just how easy it is to become a victim.


Morning, Don. Cute Happy Weekend! gif. The hacker video was very scary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some pics from this morning's Passover full moon. Don, feel free to use these for SAP if needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Penny Arcade Animation Is The Best Thing Ever. Prepare To Be Soothed When The Music Starts... - Trendfrenzy

Very soothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Pair of geese take over posh real estate in Edmonton - The Weather Network

Don, some local SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another nearly full moon in the southwestern horizon. It was nice to be out with the doxies as they roamed about the back yard, listening to the song birds, and just enjoying the moment.

Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> News - Pair of geese take over posh real estate in Edmonton - The Weather Network
> 
> Don, some local SAP material?


Yep, merci Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Thanks for having the coffee on. Today on SAP a very colourful pheasant, check out the PodRide in our video and I Never Knew That!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Thanks for having the coffee on. Today on SAP a very colourful pheasant, check out the PodRide in our video and I Never Knew That!


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Yes, the PodRide clip was most interesting, and the I Never Knew That was, once again, very informative.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jerry Lewis turned 90 last month. To people my age, he's known as the guy who monopolized CBS affiliates all Labor Day weekend with his telethons for muscular dystrophy and I recall when he teamed with Dean Martin to be as big as the Beatles or Elvis as "Martin & Lewis." 

Happy 90th birthday, Mr. Lewis! Thanks for the laughs. :lmao: :clap:


----------



## SINC

I remember when a new movie was released with Martin and Lewis how all us kids would flock to the Saturday matinees.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I remember when a new movie was released with Martin and Lewis how all us kids would flock to the Saturday matinees.


:clap::clap: Those were the days, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in the Shang, Don. Just you and me it seems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hope to see more of you for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but the coffee is just now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, what's this I see on SAP? Is that a Nova Scotia moon? Canada geese in Edmonton? Doxies in a cage?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, what's this I see on SAP? Is that a Nova Scotia moon? Canada geese in Edmonton? Doxies in a cage?


Morning, Don. Yes, that looks like a NS Passover Moon. As for the geese, you are in the Edmonton area, so you would know about their location. As for the doxies, I am surprised that they let a lion into their cage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the Whatzit is on the tip of my brain, so to speak. It is a screw handle of some sort with a set screw hole. I keep thinking of a camera for some reason. Guess we shall have to wait for Patrick to give us the correct answer.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the Whatzit is on the tip of my brain, so to speak. It is a screw handle of some sort with a set screw hole. I keep thinking of a camera for some reason. Guess we shall have to wait for Patrick to give us the correct answer.



Those are know as "_*Odyssey Knarps Cable Ends*_" Marc, and probably some of the best known and often used on sport cycles and on the end of their cables.

I'll have to admit that last weeks Whatzits glass tubing stopper cutters/sharpener stumped me and I got sidetracked on other stuff…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those are know as "_*Odyssey Knarps Cable Ends*_" Marc, and probably some of the best known and often used on sport cycles and on the end of their cables.
> 
> I'll have to admit that last weeks Whatzits glass tubing stopper cutters/sharpener stumped me and I got sidetracked on other stuff…


Once again, it seems as if the Whatzit Maven comes through in the clutch. :clap:
Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If opportunity doesn't knock, build a door." - Milton Berle


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some freshly brewed coffee and an early edition of SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up way too early this morning. I need to get up at 3AM on Wed. morning to take Deborah and the two pups to the airport for a dog show in ON. Wednesday ........ NOT Monday morning. Oops. Luckily, I did not get Deborah up early based on my mistake.   

Too early even for coffee. Hopefully I can get back to sleep after a bit. We shall see.

Later ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I liked the 1950s Italian Police Motorcycle Drill! in SAP, as well as the doctor story.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. That motorcycle giff was amazing. especially in the 50s. How they did not collide with each other, I don't know. Tomorrow will feature two 'learning experiences' and a look at one of my first jobs in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. That motorcycle giff was amazing. especially in the 50s. How they did not collide with each other, I don't know. Tomorrow will feature two 'learning experiences' and a look at one of my first jobs in our video.


Yes, that was an amazing video clip of motorized precision. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

She Tries To Get A Closer Look At This Shelter Dog. What Happens Next Will Touch Your Heart... - Hearts Of Pets

Sweet. Over the years, we have adopted three rescue doxies that were headed for a possible kill shelter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Another quiet day here in The Shang. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. As it is getting lighter earlier each morning, you know who wants to get up and taken outside ....... and then fed.  Still, I do like sitting outside and listening to all of the morning birds as the doxies roam about the backyard.

Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remembering yesterday's motorcycle video clip, talk about precision and timing. 

What The Kids Of Shaolin Temple Kung Fu Academy Do Daily Is Beyond Incredible - Forgot To Think


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, as mentioned yesterday we have a couple of learning items with I Never Knew That and a fact about Churchill polar bears. Also a look at America's last linotype newspaper in our video. I served nearly a full year of my apprenticeship operating three different types of these machines and could still run one today if I had too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That video on America's last linotype newspaper was very interesting. I remember in public school going on a field trip to The Long Island Press to see their newspaper being printed.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Remembering yesterday's motorcycle video clip, talk about precision and timing.
> 
> What The Kids Of Shaolin Temple Kung Fu Academy Do Daily Is Beyond Incredible - Forgot To Think



This is quite amazing and I didn't notice anyone complaining about or mentioning anything about class size…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> This is quite amazing and I didn't notice anyone complaining about or mentioning anything about class size…


Afternoon, Patrick. No, class size was not an issue.  

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

I am off to the AB motor assoc office this afternoon to renew my operators license. That means I have to surrender my current license, have a new picture taken and get a temporary 'paper' license issued to use until my new super secure license arrives in the mail in about a week. It will slso mark the last time my license will be automatically renewed. Five years from now, at age 77, I will be required to complete a road test with a driving instructor before a new license will be issued to me again. Life is moving along far too fast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am off to the AB motor assoc office this afternoon to renew my operators license. That means I have to surrender my current license, have a new picture taken and get a temporary 'paper' license issued to use until my new super secure license arrives in the mail in about a week. It will slso mark the last time my license will be automatically renewed. Five years from now, at age 77, I will be required to complete a road test with a driving instructor before a new license will be issued to me again. Life is moving along far too fast.


Wear your pink Barney suit, Don. They will think you are "young at heart". :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A Farmer Discovered This Secret Entrance, And What Is Inside Has Changed History Forever... - Trendfrenzy

Don, could you use this in your SAP webbits???


----------



## Dr.G.

CN Rail trestle bridge goes up flames at Mayerthorpe, Alta. - Edmonton - CBC News

Don, is this influencing the air quality around St. A.?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Have to be up by 4AM to get Deborah and the two pups to the airport to head on out to Thunder Bay, ON for a dog show. See you all sometime tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wear your pink Barney suit, Don. They will think you are "young at heart". :lmao:


Turns out they would only give me a license for three years. Now I have to renew it then, but only with a complete physical from a doctor. If I produce that, they will give me another five years before a road test so I guess if I can pass the physical, I can drive til I am 80.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A Farmer Discovered This Secret Entrance, And What Is Inside Has Changed History Forever... - Trendfrenzy
> 
> Don, could you use this in your SAP webbits???


Thank you sir, got it!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got SAP up early today with an awww moment gif to give you a smile, a video of some fireworks set to music and a very strange little car called a Brütsch Mopetta.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Turns out they would only give me a license for three years. Now I have to renew it then, but only with a complete physical from a doctor. If I produce that, they will give me another five years before a road test so I guess if I can pass the physical, I can drive til I am 80.


Good to hear, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got SAP up early today with an awww moment gif to give you a smile, a video of some fireworks set to music and a very strange little car called a Brütsch Mopetta.


Morning, Don. Up early to get the dogs outside and fed before we head off to the airport. I shall let you start to brew the coffee a bit later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thank you sir, got it!


Thought that this link might have been SAP worthy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/war-articles/bagpiper-billmillin.html

Don, for the Scot in you and maybe for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dropped Deborah off at the Halifax airport and helped her in with the big crate containing both doxie pups. Gone are the days when we lived in St. John's and were only a 15 minute drive from the airport. Now, it takes an hour each way. Such is Life.

Coffee, and lots of it, is brewing as we speak. :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.warhistoryonline.com/war-articles/bagpiper-billmillin.html
> 
> Don, for the Scot in you and maybe for SAP.


Yes indeed it works for both! Merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes indeed it works for both! Merci!


Good. Thought you would like it. He was depicted in the movie, "The Longest Day".


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing how quiet the house is without the two doxie pups. The three older doxies just want to go outside and lounge around in the grass with the sun on their tummies. No racing about the garden in a never-ending game of tag.


----------



## Dr.G.

She Put Onions In Her Socks Before Sleeping. The Reason Why Is Completely Brilliant - NewsLinQ

Might try this the next time I am sick. Must be careful with the left over onions, since dogs cannot tolerate onions.

Myth Busted: Onions on Feet to Take Away Illness

Bug Humbar!!! Guess I was right to be skeptical.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, that was long bit of down time here on ehMac. Today on SAP, Solving the transgender bathroom issue, Cat Camouflage and Star Has An Almost Pure Oxygen Atmosphere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. A very eclectic SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Anyone care for a late brunch? Coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

"The man who does not read good books has no advantage over the man who can't read these books." Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

ACOA loans Stelia Aerospace North America $259,000 | The Chronicle Herald

A leading employer here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all form some TGIF coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to the doxies seeing some deer outside our back yard fence. So, they have been fed, and taken outside, and now I have to get a bit more tired to have an early morning nap. :yawn: See you all a bit later .........


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was up very late last night working on today's issue of SAP that outlines some very interesting allegations against our mayor and city manager. I met with the complainant in person to go over the suit and to get the exact wording of things nailed down for the release of the story.

Also for you and Rp today, a baseball gif on a pretty good slide to safety.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I was up very late last night working on today's issue of SAP that outlines some very interesting allegations against our mayor and city manager. I met with the complainant in person to go over the suit and to get the exact wording of things nailed down for the release of the story.
> 
> Also for you and Rp today, a baseball gif on a pretty good slide to safety.


Morning, Don. Yes, it was the "Best Baseball Slide". Very smart base running. Will read about the $500,000 law suit a bit later. Should be interesting. You are becoming a modern-day "muckraker", much like Lincoln Steffens, who was a progressive New York reporter who is remembered for investigating corruption in municipal government in American cities.

A doxie would have found that child in 1/7 of the time that it took that Newfoundland dog to do this task.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I now have a freshly brewed pot of coffee ready if you are up and about right now.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, thought I'd share a morning smile with you.

After a particularly bad day at the "office" a bear walks into a bar and orders a double scotch on the rocks. When the drink arrived it came without ice, which the bear brought to the waitresses attention. She, also was having a bad day and made a snarky remark to the bear. This annoyed the bear so much he downed the scotch and then gobbled up the waitress and left without paying the bill. About an hour later the bear was in the hospital complaining of severe stomach pains. Telling the doctor what his day had been like the doctor tells the bear that his pain is his own fault for mixing alcohol and drugs. What do you mean says the bear? The doctors says" clearly, that was a bar bitch you ate".


----------



## SINC

Ooooh, good one Rp, I shall file that one for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, thought I'd share a morning smile with you.
> 
> After a particularly bad day at the "office" a bear walks into a bar and orders a double scotch on the rocks. When the drink arrived it came without ice, which the bear brought to the waitresses attention. She, also was having a bad day and made a snarky remark to the bear. This annoyed the bear so much he downed the scotch and then gobbled up the waitress and left without paying the bill. About an hour later the bear was in the hospital complaining of severe stomach pains. Telling the doctor what his day had been like the doctor tells the bear that his pain is his own fault for mixing alcohol and drugs. What do you mean says the bear? The doctors says" clearly, that was a bar bitch you ate".


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/1146515145436979/

A cute doxie accountant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing ................. and there might be some treats in the oven to tempt you to get up early today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Education is when the mind expands, not when the mind memorizes.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept a full eight hours and just got SAP online with a funny gif, an invite to drop over and a Subglacial Lake Discovered Underneath Antarctica's Ice.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, morning smile deux

'Daughter to father;
Dad, there is something my boyfriend said to me, that I didn't understand. He said that I 'have a beautiful chassis, lovely air bags, and a fantastic bumper'.

Fathers response;
"Tell your boyfriend that if he opens your bonnet, and tries to check your oil with his dipstick, I will tighten his nuts so hard that his headlights will pop out and he will start leaking from his exhaust pipe."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, slept a full eight hours and just got SAP online with a funny gif, an invite to drop over and a Subglacial Lake Discovered Underneath Antarctica's Ice.


Morning, Don. A "funny gif"??????????? Potty humor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, morning smile deux
> 
> 'Daughter to father;
> Dad, there is something my boyfriend said to me, that I didn't understand. He said that I 'have a beautiful chassis, lovely air bags, and a fantastic bumper'.
> 
> Fathers response;
> "Tell your boyfriend that if he opens your bonnet, and tries to check your oil with his dipstick, I will tighten his nuts so hard that his headlights will pop out and he will start leaking from his exhaust pipe."


:lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. A "funny gif"??????????? Potty humor.


Butt, butt it was funny!


----------



## SINC

Marc, did Deborah get back from the dog show yet and did the dogs do well?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Butt, butt it was funny!


XX):lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, did Deborah get back from the dog show yet and did the dogs do well?


Don, Deborah gets back at about 7PM on Monday. Yesterday, Teddy and Stella did nothing. There is one show today and one tomorrow. We shall see how they do in that this is their first real show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia OKs Segways | The Chronicle Herald

Cool. I am not going to get one, but why should others be denied this right just because I am an unbalanced klutz???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a site worthy of SAP???

Great Big Story


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Marc, did Deborah get back from the dog show yet and did the dogs do well?



I was wondering the same thing and hoping the airline didn't loose the doxies or have some other unfortunate accident.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was wondering the same thing and hoping the airline didn't loose the doxies or have some other unfortunate accident.


Patrick, West Jet is a great airline for dogs or cats. They tag the crate and before the jet takes off they bring a tag to your seat to let you know that the dog or cat crate has been loaded on the plane. If you don't get the tag you may request getting off of the plane and they will let you. So, no pet is left behind without your knowledge.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, West Jet is a great airline for dogs or cats. They tag the crate and before the jet takes off they bring a tag to your seat to let you know that the dog or cat crate has been loaded on the plane. If you don't get the tag you may request getting off of the plane and they will let you. So, no pet is left behind without your knowledge.




Good to know Marc and I didn't realize you were lucky enough to have West Jet service back East where you are.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good to know Marc and I didn't realize you were lucky enough to have West Jet service back East where you are.


Yes, we had West Jet in St. John's, NL and here in Halifax, NS. Far better service for people and pets than Air Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a bull who can pump his own water, look back at the Ford model T and of course, the Sunday Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Very interesting video clip re the model T. I wonder if today's car could handle the rutted road at the end of the clip ............. the one that the T handled quite well???

As for the Whatzit, I haven't a clue. Will have to wait for Patrick to see it and give us the answer.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too enjoy those old car videos. My father had a Ford Model A that he only drove in winter. The reason? It was so high off the ground it just never got bogged down in snow and with skinny tires, it went through drifts with no issue. Many a trip we made to school in that old beast during a blizzard. He drained the water every night and refilled the rad with hot water each morning so it would start easily. Never did use any antifreeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too enjoy those old car videos. My father had a Ford Model A that he only drove in winter. The reason? It was so high off the ground it just never got bogged down in snow and with skinny tires, it went through drifts with no issue. Many a trip we made to school in that old beast during a blizzard. He drained the water every night and refilled the rad with hot water each morning so it would start easily. Never did use any antifreeze.


Interesting. My mom learned to drive on a Model A Ford. Not much snow and ruts in Manhattan, but she said that she got strong shifting it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/look4design/videos/10154040246074361/

I should get one of these installed in The Shang.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/look4design/videos/10154040246074361/
> 
> I should get one of these installed in The Shang.



Very interesting, just as it was in your other Double posting:
The Miscellaneous Links Of Interest Thread - Page 88 - ehMac.ca

Don't worry, either one will be found and read I'm sure:
Double posting:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_forum


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a bull who can pump his own water, look back at the Ford model T and of course, the Sunday Whatzit?



Another enjoyable Sunday SAP read thanks Don.

As for the Sunday Whatzit?, I'll have to suggest it's a Carbon Arc Lamp House from some projection system used in the old movie houses. And a fairly clean example I'd suggest.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Another enjoyable Sunday SAP read thanks Don.
> 
> As for the Sunday Whatzit?, I'll have to suggest it's a Carbon Arc Lamp House from some projection system used in the old movie houses. And a fairly clean example I'd suggest.


Great speculation, Patrick. :clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Great speculation, Patrick. :clap::clap:



Hmmm… a bit more than speculation Marc, a LOT more…  :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm… a bit more than speculation Marc, a LOT more…  :heybaby:


Knowledge is power, mon ami ............... but Don still has to verify your answer. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Dawn is coming prior to 6AM these days, and the doxies rise and shine with the sunshine. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got SAP up early with the whatzit answer, an Orangutan Saves Bird From Drowning and cloud over Area 51.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got SAP up early with the whatzit answer, an Orangutan Saves Bird From Drowning and cloud over Area 51.


Morning, Don. Amazing horse jumping pics today. Alson, the gif of the Orangutan Saves Bird From Drowning! was touching. As for the cloud over Area 51 ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have started the coffee brewing for any more of the early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are really slow here in The Shang. I am now taking lunch orders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got Deborah and the two pups home safe and sound from their show time in ON.


----------



## SINC

Any good news on the dogs showing Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Any good news on the dogs showing Marc?


No, Stella went into "heat" and Teddy was very "uptight" about this situation. He will go with Deborah to Moncton this Friday for another dog show, but Stella will remain with me at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No, Stella went into "heat" and Teddy was very "uptight" about this situation. He will go with Deborah to Moncton this Friday for another dog show, but Stella will remain with me at home.


Doggone that heat! It was 28 C here today too!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Doggone that heat! It was 28 C here today too!


Yikes!!!! You folks still need rain?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is starting just now to brew.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes!!!! You folks still need rain?


Yes, very badly and with it being 29° both today and tomorrow, things are burning up.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP a puppy showdown on our daily gif, I Never Knew That explains 'curfew' and 10 Beer Alternatives To Drink This Summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today on SAP a puppy showdown on our daily gif, I Never Knew That explains 'curfew' and 10 Beer Alternatives To Drink This Summer.


Morning, Don. Fighting pups on SAP ............ cool. Here are two of our doxies in training for badger hunting. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO11mjFAD_g[/ame] 

I had heard of that potato method. Must give it a try this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Once again, live and learn. ‘Curfew’ and where the term came from. This is very interesting, along with the items in the Activity Center. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today on SAP a puppy showdown on our daily gif.


Don, how about a puppy "snowdown"????????? 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6hEqS8dcEw[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Still, before you can hunt and growl, you have to learn to walk.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABA492HmnB8[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Another slow day here in The Shang. Don, maybe we should advertise on SAP. What are your rates like for a big ad?


----------



## Dr.G.

Fort McMurray wildfire doubles in size overnight - Edmonton - CBC News

Don, is this affecting the air quality around your area?


----------



## Dr.G.

And I thought that we pampered out doxies. Here is one of the pups from the current litter who went to a great home in Halifax. He and his girlfriend love Rosie and treat her like a princess. Such a sweet picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one ............. and true.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Fort McMurray wildfire doubles in size overnight - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> Don, is this affecting the air quality around your area?


No Marc, the winds are out of the south and our air is clear and fresh.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, the winds are out of the south and our air is clear and fresh.


Lucky for you folks. Devastation in Fort Mac from the pictures that are coming out minute by minute.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Fort McMurray wildfire doubles in size overnight - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> Don, is this affecting the air quality around your area?



Thanks for this Marc.

I just posted to my nephew's and almost niece-in-law Facebook page and they are quite involved and concerned about this.

Both are single and work with the trades associated with the oil industry and are fairly mobile as far as their living accommodations go.

Apparently Suncor is helping out a lot of affected folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for this Marc.
> 
> I just posted to my nephew's and almost niece-in-law Facebook page and they are quite involved and concerned about this.
> 
> Both are single and work with the trades associated with the oil industry and are fairly mobile as far as their living accommodations go.
> 
> Apparently Suncor is helping out a lot of affected folks.


Good to hear, Patrick. My neighbor has a son up in Fort Mac, but he was laid off and on his way home. So much devastation for a community that was hit so hard this past year of so. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is uploading as we speak with a gif of a 'ladder dance' and a video with a sunfish, the size of which you will not soon forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is uploading as we speak with a gif of a 'ladder dance' and a video with a sunfish, the size of which you will not soon forget.


Morning, Don. An amazing gif this morning. I had seen him perform in another video clip, and it is amazing what he is able to do with the ladder. Also saw the sunfish video before, but it still amazes me as to the size of the fish. Great sunrise/sunset pic as well.

A friend of mine had a 64 Chevy Nova, so that brings back real memories. All in all, a great SAP this morning. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Panda Cub Meets Its Mother For The First Time. OMG All The Feels. - abcdlyfe

Sweet. Doxie pups don't make this much noise. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

MAY THE 4TH BE WITH YOU-- :lmao:


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all, sorry for being absent lately, just plain busy around here with year end stuff to be done.

Any coffee left?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all, sorry for being absent lately, just plain busy around here with year end stuff to be done.
> 
> Any coffee left?


Afternoon, Kim. Freshly brewed coffee is ready. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Maddie the 10 Week old Dachshund learning to ring a service bell! - I Love Dogs

A smart doxie pup.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Freshly brewed coffee is ready.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Life is treating me the same as always, busy, busy, busy, and then cancellations and bored LOL 

thanks for the coffee, much needed. About to start practicing piano and work on my jazz lessons.

Have a great day


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Life is treating me the same as always, busy, busy, busy, and then cancellations and bored LOL
> 
> thanks for the coffee, much needed. About to start practicing piano and work on my jazz lessons.
> 
> Have a great day


Yes .............. how do you get to Carnegie Hall?? Practice , practice, practice. 

Have a good day.

I start teaching online once again this coming Monday, with four web courses in Spring semester.


----------



## SINC

Sadly the temps are at 29° in McMurray and the winds have picked up to 50 kph. Officials are now saying they expect this afternoon to be worse than yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly the temps are at 29° in McMurray and the winds have picked up to 50 kph. Officials are now saying they expect this afternoon to be worse than yesterday.


XX)

NL, NS and NB have all offered assistance to the folks in Fort Mac. What a tragedy.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Sadly the temps are at 29° in McMurray and the winds have picked up to 50 kph. Officials are now saying they expect this afternoon to be worse than yesterday.


Don, that is horrible, praying that it doesn't come anywhere near you.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Don, that is horrible, praying that it doesn't come anywhere near you.


Amen, Sister Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## javaqueen

Good night Marc, Good night Don.

See you all tomorrow


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with some shots from Portugal, a gif of a bike rider dodging fellow racers and a couple faces jail over lost Dr. Seuss library book.


----------



## SINC

88,000 people have now been evacuated from Fort McMurray without any loss of life. Incredible.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up for the day with some shots from Portugal, a gif of a bike rider dodging fellow racers and a couple faces jail over lost Dr. Seuss library book.


Morning, Don. I wonder if that golfer had to take a two stroke penalty?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 88,000 people have now been evacuated from Fort McMurray without any loss of life. Incredible.


How amazing an evacuation and how tragic a loss. Was there any one cause for this fire other than the dryness of northern AB?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee? As well, say a prayer for those in Fort Mac today and tomorrow and tomorrow ..............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good before I head back to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good before I head back to bed.


OK ........... but how can you have coffee and THEN go to sleep???


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all, I would love some coffee Marc, thanks.

And, I can also have coffee and then sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all, I would love some coffee Marc, thanks.
> 
> And, I can also have coffee and then sleep.


Fresh coffee coming right up, Kim. If I have coffee, sleep is NOT an option for me. :yawn:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> How amazing an evacuation and how tragic a loss. Was there any one cause for this fire other than the dryness of northern AB?



Unfortunately there were a few web sites I came across yesterday suggesting some possible human involvement but nothing definite. Besides it is the 'net…!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately there were a few web sites I came across yesterday suggesting some possible human involvement but nothing definite. Besides it is the 'net…!!!


My wife, who has lived through some dry times in both Edmonton and Calgary, and knows of the Palissar Triangle in AB, said it could easily have been the dry conditions and a piece of glass reflecting some sunlight. 

Whatever the cause, it is still a tragic loss for so many people. Amazing that no person has been seriously hurt (not sure about their pets, however).


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> OK ........... but how can you have coffee and THEN go to sleep???


Coffee has never prevented me from sleeping for whatever reason. It just does not affect me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee has never prevented me from sleeping for whatever reason. It just does not affect me.


Wow. I need a cup of coffee in the morning just to get me going to make a fresh pot of coffee. :yawn:

I actually only drink about 2-3 cups a day and nothing past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txcRQedoEyY[/ame]

Who else had a **** skin hat when he was a kid?


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcRWO-jvjDI[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wZOyjHDIZ0[/ame]

:clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcRWO-jvjDI
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wZOyjHDIZ0
> 
> :clap:




Why am I so surprised not to find anything about or any inclusion of any doxies here…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Why am I so surprised not to find anything about or any inclusion of any doxies here…???


Well, Gary Cooper did own a doxie ...................... 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4a_1UhwgFU[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> … …
> Who else had a **** skin hat when he was a kid?



I and all my friends that I grew up with all thought they were a pretty stupid idea and pity any kid that dared even wear one.

The same went for the beanie caps with the propeller on top, but with even more serious teasing and ridicule!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I and all my friends that I grew up with all thought they were a pretty stupid idea and pity any kid that dared even wear one.
> 
> The same went for the beanie caps with the propeller on top, but with even more serious teasing and ridicule!!


Never wore one of those beanie, but I wore my **** skin cap to bed.


----------



## SINC

Well gents, not only did I wear a Davey Crockett coonskin cap, but I also wore a beanie with a propellor on it. Loved 'em both!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well gents, not only did I wear a Davey Crockett coonskin cap, but I also wore a beanie with a propellor on it. Loved 'em both!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is a bit early for coffee and SAP, but the former is brewing and the latter is uploading. So, let's just enjoy the early morning bird songs. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is still uploading and will not be complete for another five minutes or so.


----------



## SINC

SAP is now up with a gif of a young lad who is a mite upset with his golf game and a video of an easy way to make fresh tomato sauce.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> SAP is now up with a gif of a young lad who is a mite upset with his golf game and a video of an easy way to make fresh tomato sauce.


Morning, Don. The "A Wee Bit Upset Over The Miss!" was very funny to watch, and the video of tomato sauce will be passed on to Deborah.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. in a bit of a playful mood today, don't know why, so here is a morning smile for you:

A sea monster swam all the way to London only to be captured and ground up for sausage.

It was the beast of Thames, it was the wurst of Thames.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. in a bit of a playful mood today, don't know why, so here is a morning smile for you:
> 
> A sea monster swam all the way to London only to be captured and ground up for sausage.
> 
> It was the beast of Thames, it was the wurst of Thames.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Afternoon, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I am well thanks. I've been busy with course stuff. I have been working with using colour to assist in identifying and using parts of speech, and using sing songs to develop pronunciation skills and chunking. I am in the process of working on developing resources for a blind ESL student. so busy busy....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I am well thanks. I've been busy with course stuff. I have been working with using colour to assist in identifying and using parts of speech, and using sing songs to develop pronunciation skills and chunking. I am in the process of working on developing resources for a blind ESL student. so busy busy....


Good to hear, Rp. I start being a teleprofessor once again comes Monday morning, with three classes in the first half of Spring semester, and two in the second half of the 14 week semester.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now your pets can poop at the airport like the civilized creatures they are | New York Post

A great idea.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Now your pets can poop at the airport like the civilized creatures they are | New York Post
> 
> A great idea.


To many this sounds like a stupid idea, however, my wife, as you know, has a service dog. Going through airports is a hassle when MayBelle has to hit the potty trail as you have to go outside the terminus and reenter as a new person, go through security and all the joys associated with that.....so kudos for this.


----------



## Rps

Last but not least, a Roman enters a bar and holds up two fingers and says, " I'll have five beer".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Last but not least, a Roman enters a bar and holds up two fingers and says, " I'll have five beer".


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> To many this sounds like a stupid idea, however, my wife, as you know, has a service dog. Going through airports is a hassle when MayBelle has to hit the potty trail as you have to go outside the terminus and reenter as a new person, go through security and all the joys associated with that.....so kudos for this.


True. We check out dogs in crates, so they are not in the airport itself, but service dogs are with their owner.


----------



## Dr.G.

You Won't Believe When You See What This Girl Can Do With Her Tongue... - MetaBlasts

Don, possible SAP material????????? Our doxies don't have this long a tongue.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> You Won't Believe When You See What This Girl Can Do With Her Tongue... - MetaBlasts
> 
> Don, possible SAP material????????? Our doxies don't have this long a tongue.




Marc, shouldn't you be preparing for your upcoming session or at least something you could consider constructive…??? 

Or does this mean your wife is now on her way to Moncton leaving you almost alone and unsupervised on your own…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, shouldn't you be preparing for your upcoming session or at least something you could consider constructive…???
> 
> Or does this mean your wife is now on her way to Moncton leaving you almost alone and unsupervised on your own…???


:lmao::lmao:

Well, Don does like the odd tidbits I send his way. 

Deborah just left for Moncton and I am on my own ............ with the four remaining doxies. I have had my course ready to go early on Monday morning for a few weeks now, so if only the weather was drier I would be outside gardening. I am just taking a break from vacuuming the house, which Deborah hates to do, but I like it since when she is not here I am able to sing out loud.  Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early to the sound of barking doixes. Seems as if a family of four deer were in my neighbor's yard, munching away on bird seed from their feeder. So, guess who is now wide awake?????? Still, I shall get the coffee brewing for any and all early risers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is ready for a read this morning as I awoke at 2:00. Quite a video today of a guy who helps a young fox and a yarn called the big question that will make you smile.

I spent a couple of hours over a few beers with two of my former employees from the daily in Fort McMurray who told me of their escape from the Fort on Tuesday and their experiences that led them here to our city. More on that later when I have time, but now I must get tomorrow's edition put together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. What a nice clip about the baby fox. Loved the look on his face when the can was taken off his head. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I knew folks would love that video the moment I found it. Man's connection with his fellow animals never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all, coffee first and then get ready for the theory class I am teaching at 10:00. Then off to get groceries and make my hubby a delicious dinner, not sure what yet though?


----------



## SINC

Part of our conversation of yesterday about our days in Fort McMurray was about the beer softball league that the daily paper entered a team in every year. The Mounties came to our first game, but decided not to bother us as we were all behaving. The rules were simple in that everyone had to have an open bottle of beer in their possession during the entire game. You could set it down if the ball came your way and also when at bat and of course the pitcher and catcher were exempt. It was great fun every Tuesday evening, followed by a trip to the Peter Pond Hotel for more beer.

One of the guys I was with yesterday chose the name for our team. We were known as the Northern Alberta Deadline Stars and had ball shirts with it emblazoned on the front. Anyone care to guess why he chose that name?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I knew folks would love that video the moment I found it. Man's connection with his fellow animals never ceases to amaze me.


True. I liked when he petted the fox to comfort it a bit, and then went off to get him so food.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all, coffee first and then get ready for the theory class I am teaching at 10:00. Then off to get groceries and make my hubby a delicious dinner, not sure what yet though?


Sounds like a busy day, Kim. I shall have freshly brewed throughout the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Part of our conversation of yesterday about our days in Fort McMurray was about the beer softball league that the daily paper entered a team in every year. The Mounties came to our first game, but decided not to bother us as we were all behaving. The rules were simple in that everyone had to have an open bottle of beer in their possession during the entire game. You could set it down if the ball came your way and also when at bat and of course the pitcher and catcher were exempt. It was great fun every Tuesday evening, followed by a trip to the Peter Pond Hotel for more beer.
> 
> One of the guys I was with yesterday chose the name for our team. We were known as the Northern Alberta Deadline Stars and had ball shirts with it emblazoned on the front. Anyone care to guess why he chose that name?


Well, did you guys working at the Northern Alberta Gazette always met your deadline?


----------



## Dr.G.

Look who won Best Puppy in the Hound Group!! Later, Teddy will be up for Best Puppy in Show. 

Deborah had a little attachment on her iPhone camera which, I think, distorts close ups. Teddy does not have that big a head.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thedodo.com/husky-throw...acebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=dodofb

Cute. Our doxies hate baths and love walks.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, did you guys working at the Northern Alberta Gazette always met your deadline?


Always at the paper known as Fort McMurray Today, but that is not the reason he chose the name Northern Alberta Deadline Stars.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Look who won Best Puppy in the Hound Group!! Later, Teddy will be up for Best Puppy in Show.
> 
> Deborah had a little attachment on her iPhone camera which, I think, distorts close ups. Teddy does not have that big a head.




I'll bet he's actually still got a swollen head after a win like that!!! 

Congrats to all concerned.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Always at the paper known as Fort McMurray Today, but that is not the reason he chose the name Northern Alberta Deadline Stars.


Well????????????? Do we not get the answer to this cryptic question?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll bet he's actually still got a swollen head after a win like that!!!
> 
> Congrats to all concerned.


:lmao::clap::lmao: Thank you, Patrick.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well????????????? Do we not get the answer to this cryptic question?


Sure thing, Marc. The staff who did not play beer baseball all attended the games as cheerleaders and the ringing cheer of Go NADS! echoed through the ball diamonds every Tuesday.

GoNADS! GoNADS!


----------



## SINC

Congrats to Teddy Marc, and to Deborah too!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing, Marc. The staff who did not play beer baseball all attended the games as cheerleaders and the ringing cheer of Go NADS! echoed through the ball diamonds every Tuesday.
> 
> GoNADS! GoNADS!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Congrats to Teddy Marc, and to Deborah too!


Thanks, Don. In all of our doxie litters where a pup was kept or sold as a show dog, not one of them has ever won Best Puppy in Show. Deborah would really like this to happen. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Look who won Best Puppy in the Hound Group!! Later, Teddy will be up for Best Puppy in Show.
> 
> Deborah had a little attachment on her iPhone camera which, I think, distorts close ups. Teddy does not have that big a head.


Teddy looks so cute, congratulations on the win.

Making a banana cream pie for dessert for both today and tomorrow. Still not sure what to make for dinner though - any ideas?


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Sure thing, Marc. The staff who did not play beer baseball all attended the games as cheerleaders and the ringing cheer of Go NADS! echoed through the ball diamonds every Tuesday.
> 
> GoNADS! GoNADS!


Don??!!??!! that is hilarious


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Teddy looks so cute, congratulations on the win.
> 
> Making a banana cream pie for dessert for both today and tomorrow. Still not sure what to make for dinner though - any ideas?


Thanks, Kim. I love banana cream pie, but I must watch my weight. 

Deborah made us some Beef Stroganoff on Thursday, enough to last me until I take her out for Mother's Day tomorrow. She left out the mushrooms, which I hate, and used broad noodles, which I love. Try this for your family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Teddy did not win Best Puppy in Show. Such is Life. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way to early for Sunday Brunch, since the sun is not even up here in Lunenburg. Still, I shall get the coffee brewing for any and all early risers. Later .....


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/AmericanKennelClub/videos/10153773556569121/

Obviously, these are not our doxies, but our doxie pups play and sleep in the exact same manner. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry to know of Teddy's near miss. Today on SAP a video by a young girls who gets it, a gif of what to do if you need a different size wrench and How To Make A Wine Slushie.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention the Whatzit, which should be easy for all to guess today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sorry to know of Teddy's near miss. Today on SAP a video by a young girls who gets it, a gif of what to do if you need a different size wrench and How To Make A Wine Slushie.


Morning, Don. Teddy did not lose as such in that another puppy won. It is very much a beauty contest with some judges, very political with other judges, and fun for Deborah. So, all in all, it was a good day yesterday. Two more shows today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is soon upon us. Any orders???


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, your morning smile.

Guy walks into a library. Asks the librarian if she has any books on paranoia. She leans over and whispers:

'They're right behind you'


I went to a book store the other day and asks the clerk where the self-help books are? She said, " it kind of defeats the purpose."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, your morning smile.
> 
> Guy walks into a library. Asks the librarian if she has any books on paranoia. She leans over and whispers:
> 
> 'They're right behind you'
> 
> 
> I went to a book store the other day and asks the clerk where the self-help books are? She said, " it kind of defeats the purpose."


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Another slow day here in The Shang. I hope that the mothers out there in ehMacLand are having a grand Mother's Day celebration.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Forgot to mention the Whatzit, which should be easy for all to guess today.



Well, I must admit that todays Whatzit comment got my attention and I wondered why as the quote says…
"_A curious photographer would do this …. "_

It sure seems to be a shot on the inside of some Steel Perforated Square Tube, but maybe it was taken to show some odd flaws or the rust and corrosion as well as some machining bits that shows it wasn't new or straight from the factory.

I've marked with red arrows the areas I'm referring to in case anyone missed them or is wondering what I'm referring to in the reduced size image here.…


----------



## SINC

It is a lovely spring day here so I wandered around the yard and snapped a few shots of 
Ann's handiwork so far. It sure is beginning to look like spring around here now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Don. Kudos to Ann for creating a lovely spot on your property. I especially liked the little wishing well planter spot.


----------



## SINC

Did you notice the rhubarb is so far advanced it has gone to seed already? 

That particular strain was grown from seeds that a lady who used to work for me 20 years back brought home from Scotland and gave to me. Darn stuff grows like weeds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did you notice the rhubarb is so far advanced it has gone to seed already?
> 
> That particular strain was grown from seeds that a lady who used to work for me 20 years back brought home from Scotland and gave to me. Darn stuff grows like weeds.


Thought that is what is was, Don. Deborah makes a great rhubarb crumble. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Did you notice the rhubarb is so far advanced it has gone to seed already?
> 
> That particular strain was grown from seeds that a lady who used to work for me 20 years back brought home from Scotland and gave to me. Darn stuff grows like weeds.




I did notice and was thinking it needs some good feeding with some food like horse manure or get a different variety. 

Or maybe it's the cold winter up there but definitely stunted looking (sorry but…) compared to what people grow down in our area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Must get an early start to teaching online once again. Then, there are the doxies to feed and let outside. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to start the semester in about 11 minutes. So, coffee shall be freshly brewed throughout the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, hope your teaching goes smoothly. Today on SAP, punching cornstarch, the whatzit answer and it's no wonder we haven't seen Superman lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was an amazing item re the corn starch. As well, I had no idea about the Whatzit.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Another slow day here in The Shang. I hope that the mothers out there in ehMacLand are having a grand Mother's Day celebration.


Thank you Marc, I had a wonderful Mother's Day with my hubby and youngest daughter. We had chicken with mashed potatoes and banana cream pudding (instead of pie). 




SINC said:


> Did you notice the rhubarb is so far advanced it has gone to seed already?
> 
> That particular strain was grown from seeds that a lady who used to work for me 20 years back brought home from Scotland and gave to me. Darn stuff grows like weeds.


I have somem rhubarb on my property, what does Ann like to do with yours?




Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to start the semester in about 11 minutes. So, coffee shall be freshly brewed throughout the day.


Enjoy the new semester Marc, thanks for the coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Kim. Glad you had a good Mother's Day with your family.

Coffee coming right up. Things have started to pick up with students posting their personal introductions in my course.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://blog.ifit.com/grilled-apple-gouda-sandwich/

This will be on today's lunch menu in The Café. :love2:


----------



## CubaMark

I'll take one to go, Dr. G.... Do you ship to Mexico?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I'll take one to go, Dr. G.... Do you ship to Mexico?


We ship everywhere, Mark.

How are you these days? Any luck with employment in Canada?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> https://blog.ifit.com/grilled-apple-gouda-sandwich/
> 
> This will be on today's lunch menu in The Café. :love2:


Love it, please order me one too......and do you have any more coffee ready?

Glad that your students are posting their personal introductions in your course. Which course are you teaching this term?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Love it, please order me one too......and do you have any more coffee ready?
> 
> Glad that your students are posting their personal introductions in your course. Which course are you teaching this term?


Perfect timing, Kim. I just made one of these sandwiches, and just brewed a fresh pot of coffee.

I am teaching two undergrad courses (The Assessment and Development of Children's Reading Abilities), two grad courses (Writing in the Primary, Elementary and Secondary School) and one grad course in (The Teaching of Reading in K-8)

Over the years, students have said in the site ratemyprofessors.com that they liked the personal touch of my courses, as well as the fact that I was seemingly online for most of the day.

Marc Glassman at Memorial University of Newfoundland - RateMyProfessors.com


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> I have somem rhubarb on my property, what does Ann like to do with yours?


Kim, Ann makes pies, crumble and often will mix it with strawberries for a different pie. We cut it up and freeze it and use it all winter long.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Kim, Ann makes pies, crumble and often will mix it with strawberries for a different pie. We cut it up and freeze it and use it all winter long.


Mix it with strawberries????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????? If she did this for me, there would be nothing left to freeze ............ especially if it was warm and you had some vanilla ice cream. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Kim, Ann makes pies, crumble and often will mix it with strawberries for a different pie. We cut it up and freeze it and use it all winter long.





Dr.G. said:


> Mix it with strawberries????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????? If she did this for me, there would be nothing left to freeze ............ especially if it was warm and you had some vanilla ice cream. :love2::love2::love2:


I am so excited to use mine, haven't had the opportunity since i was a kid.........thinking of making strawberry rhubarb pie, served with ice cream of course  

Marc, I will be sure to save you a piece when it is done


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I am so excited to use mine, haven't had the opportunity since i was a kid.........thinking of making strawberry rhubarb pie, served with ice cream of course
> 
> Marc, I will be sure to save you a piece when it is done


Thank you, Kim ................. but a piece might not "cut it" (pardon the pun). A pie for me and one for everyone else would be fine ................. except for my diet.


----------



## javaqueen

LOL Marc, ok, one whole pie for you, hope that I have enough rhubarb


----------



## Dr.G.

very true


----------



## Dr.G.

I lucked out. :clap::lmao::clap: My name and Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies are not there. 

Search the Panama Papers database - Business - CBC News

Search results for "Marc S. Glassman" 

Offshore Entities (0) 
Officers (0) 
Intermediaries (0) 
Addresses (0) 

No results found


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I lucked out. :clap::lmao::clap: My name and Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies are not there.
> 
> Search the Panama Papers database - Business - CBC News
> 
> Search results for "Marc S. Glassman"
> 
> Offshore Entities (0)
> Officers (0)
> Intermediaries (0)
> Addresses (0)
> 
> No results found



Yeah right… but you forgot to mention that you used the old scam and used an alias name for your various accounts…

:greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah right… but you forgot to mention that you used the old scam and used an alias name for your various accounts…
> 
> :greedy:


Quiet!!!!!!!!!!!!! No one knows about the accounts under the name Jason Jinglestars. So, let's keep that between you and me. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Ah, so JJ is still lurking in the shadows! Hadn't heard about him in years.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, so JJ is still lurking in the shadows! Hadn't heard about him in years.


And you shall not hear from him in the years to come. He is a phantom, able to provide a false name in safe haven to stash the cash from the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## javaqueen

Evening everyone, just finished teaching for the day...............can't believe how tired I am tonight.

Hope that you all are having a wonderful day/evening and hope to chat more tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Evening everyone, just finished teaching for the day...............can't believe how tired I am tonight.
> 
> Hope that you all are having a wonderful day/evening and hope to chat more tomorrow.


Evening, Kim. Good to hear that you are finished ........... I am just getting going since most of my students are teachers and after 9PM is a convenient time for them to come online.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. Good to hear that you are finished ........... I am just getting going since most of my students are teachers and after 9PM is a convenient time for them to come online.


quite late for you Marc, hope that you enjoyed some coffee before you begin


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting picture of Lunenburg's harbor front ..................... and you can see our home in the picture. There are three masts visible in the picture. The third mast on the right is the one to look for ............ and then go to the top and look about 1/2 an inch to the right. There is a white house visible in the trees ............. that is where we now live.


----------



## pm-r

Is this your house I've marked with a red arrow Marc, or did I choose the wrong third mast on the right…???

I'm sure glad those weren't gunnery descriptions if it was the wrong mast choice…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Is this your house I've marked with a red arrow Marc, or did I choose the wrong third mast on the right…???
> 
> I'm sure glad those weren't gunnery descriptions if it was the wrong mast choice…


Thanks, Patrick. I was going to add that I wish I had the expertise that Patrick showed in placing red arrows to highlight the rust spots in the Whatzit pic. Merci, mon ami.

Yes, that is, indeed, where Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies is located.


----------



## javaqueen

pm-r said:


> Is this your house I've marked with a red arrow Marc, or did I choose the wrong third mast on the right…???
> 
> I'm sure glad those weren't gunnery descriptions if it was the wrong mast choice…


Thanks Patrick I was unsure.

Nice view you have Marc  :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Thanks Patrick I was unsure.
> 
> Nice view you have Marc  :clap:


If I walk down Tupper Street and look to my left, we can see the harbor. We are high enough and far enough away so as not to be in the old part of Lunenburg, which has loads of heritage restrictions. Luckily, the town is dog friendly, with about one dog for every 2.5 people.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> If I walk down Tupper Street and look to my left, we can see the harbor. We are high enough and far enough away so as not to be in the old part of Lunenburg, which has loads of heritage restrictions. Luckily, the town is dog friendly, with about one dog for every 2.5 people.


Nice, maybe when I retire from teaching piano I will make my way towards Lunenburg


----------



## Dr.G.

Google Maps Street View, Roadmap, Satellite & Terrain

Notice the Doxie Barricade Fence we had to install. The Canadian flag was optional.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Nice, maybe when I retire from teaching piano I will make my way towards Lunenburg


LAMP is always looking for quality teachers, Kim.

LAMP - Home

Lunenburg Academy of Music Performance unveils line-up


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for coffee for everyone .................. but not too early for doxies to sense that there were deer outside ............... and not too early to bark and want breakfast.  XX) So, they have been fed and let outside, and now are back asleep. :yawn: I, on the other hand, am up and guess I should do some very early grading of overnight postings. :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too am up ad about so got SAP up while I was at it. Today a horse brings lunch to a comrade who can't get to it in our daily gif, a robin hits the worm jackpot in our video and Guess What This Tiny House Looks Like On The Inside, a tiny home one could easily live in.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all, with how early you two wake up I feel like I slept in..............but, alas I did not.

Nice house Marc, and one day maybe I will be there, but I enjoy being my own boss and teaching the way that I do, I am not sure that LAMP would appreciate me walking around the building with my young students teaching them rhythms  

Don, just going to check out SAP now. Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Interesting pics on SAP this morning. Sadly, things look quite dry out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all, with how early you two wake up I feel like I slept in..............but, alas I did not.
> 
> Nice house Marc, and one day maybe I will be there, but I enjoy being my own boss and teaching the way that I do, I am not sure that LAMP would appreciate me walking around the building with my young students teaching them rhythms
> 
> Don, just going to check out SAP now. Hope you have a wonderful day


Morning, Kim. Care for some freshly brewed coffee?

Not sure if the folks around LAMP would care about your teaching style. They are bringing in children of all ages for concerts.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Care for some freshly brewed coffee?
> 
> Not sure if the folks around LAMP would care about your teaching style. They are bringing in children of all ages for concerts.


Coffee would be wonderful Marc.

That is great that they are bringing in the children for concerts. It is the best way to encourage our children to learn a musical instrument. Everyone benefits when music is involved, it is such a diverse art form.

But, what would I do with all my students here in Ontario if I came to Lunenburg?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Coffee would be wonderful Marc.
> 
> That is great that they are bringing in the children for concerts. It is the best way to encourage our children to learn a musical instrument. Everyone benefits when music is involved, it is such a diverse art form.
> 
> But, what would I do with all my students here in Ontario if I came to Lunenburg?


They also go out to local schools to perform.

Bring your students with you. NS needs the population increase.

Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just after noon here, so I shall start to take lunch orders for you all.


----------



## SINC

Just got off the phone with my tire shop. I have a slow leak in one of the rear duals on the motor home that has to be repaired tomorrow. That gives me a week to keep an eye on it before we leave for Windthorst SK a week tomorrow. It will be a quick trip as Crystal has five days off and can be home with Ely while we are gone, so will be back on the 23rd. It is my month for tires as I had to put two new ones on the 49 Meteor last Friday and it goes in for repairs on the 24th.

Ann's brother has a son who lives nearby, but his daughter Kelly is a TV director for the Outdoor Life Network in Vancouver and she just has a baby boy last month. She is bringing the baby and her hubby home for the first time to meet the family so our presence has been ordered. Their other daughter Lisa lives in Australia where she works in statistics after a 10 year stint with StatsCan here and she too is making the voyage home. She is single so can afford to be a bit of a globe trotter and often visits exotic places.

So Wednesday noon we head to Saskatoon and overnight, then on to Windthorst the next day by 2:00 p.m. that gives us Thurs., Fri. and Sat there and head back to Saskatoon on Sunday and home on Monday.

About 20 hours behind the wheel in all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. :clap:


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Just got off the phone with my tire shop. I have a slow leak in one of the rear duals on the motor home that has to be repaired tomorrow. That gives me a week to keep an eye on it before we leave for Windthorst SK a week tomorrow. It will be a quick trip as Crystal has five days off and can be home with Ely while we are gone, so will be back on the 23rd. It is my month for tires as I had to put two new ones on the 49 Meteor last Friday and it goes in for repairs on the 24th.
> 
> Ann's brother has a son who lives nearby, but his daughter Kelly is a TV director for the Outdoor Life Network in Vancouver and she just has a baby boy last month. She is bringing the baby and her hubby home for the first time to meet the family so our presence has been ordered. Their other daughter Lisa lives in Australia where she works in statistics after a 10 year stint with StatsCan here and she too is making the voyage home. She is single so can afford to be a bit of a globe trotter and often visits exotic places.
> 
> So Wednesday noon we head to Saskatoon and overnight, then on to Windthorst the next day by 2:00 p.m. that gives us Thurs., Fri. and Sat there and head back to Saskatoon on Sunday and home on Monday.
> 
> About 20 hours behind the wheel in all.



Have a wonderful trip, praying that the tires hold their air and that you have a very uneventful drive and fabulous family time.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> They also go out to local schools to perform.
> 
> Bring your students with you. NS needs the population increase.
> 
> Coffee coming right up.


Don't think the parents would like that very much..............then again


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Don't think the parents would like that very much..............then again


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Been cleaning out my files and came upon this oldie but goodie. Don may an SAP item? It's very true...

Fact 1: As each goose flaps its wings it creates an "uplift" for the birds that follow. By flying in a "V" formation, the whole flock adds 71% greater flying range than if each bird flew alone. Lesson 1: People who share a common direction and sense of community can get where they are going quicker and easier because they are traveling on the thrust of one another.

Fact 2: When a goose falls out of formation, it suddenly feels the drag and resistance of flying alone. It quickly moves back into formation to take advantage of the lifting power of the bird in front of it. Lesson 2: If we have as much common sense as a goose, we stay in formation with those headed where we want to go. We are willing to accept their help and give our help to others. 

Fact 3: When the lead goose tires, it rotates back into the formation and another goose flies to the point position. Lesson 3: It pays to take turns doing the hard tasks and sharing leadership. As with geese, people are interdependent on each others' skills, capabilities, and unique arrangements of gifts, talents, or resources. 

Fact 4: Geese flying in formation honk to encourage those up front to keep up their speed. Lesson 4: We need to make sure our honking is encouraging. In groups where there is encouragement, the production is much greater. The power of encouragement (to stand by one's heart or core values and encourage the heart and core of others) is the quality of honking we seek.

Fact 5: When a goose gets sick, wounded, or shot down, two geese drop out of formation and follow it down to help protect it. They stay with it until it dies or is able to fly again. Then, they launch out with another formation or catch up with the flock. Lesson 5: If we have as much sense as geese, we will stand by each other in difficult times as well as when we are strong.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very interesting facts about geese, Rp. 

How is your teaching coming along?


----------



## Rps

Been busy Marc. I do only supply work now but seem to be working weekly. I am researching material on how to teach an ESL blind student. Lots of stuff that, of course, is not perfectly applicable but makes this interesting.

You?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Been busy Marc. I do only supply work now but seem to be working weekly. I am researching material on how to teach an ESL blind student. Lots of stuff that, of course, is not perfectly applicable but makes this interesting.
> 
> You?


Good to hear, Rp.


----------



## javaqueen

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Been cleaning out my files and came upon this oldie but goodie. Don may an SAP item? It's very true...
> 
> Fact 1: As each goose flaps its wings it creates an "uplift" for the birds that follow. By flying in a "V" formation, the whole flock adds 71% greater flying range than if each bird flew alone. Lesson 1: People who share a common direction and sense of community can get where they are going quicker and easier because they are traveling on the thrust of one another.
> 
> Fact 2: When a goose falls out of formation, it suddenly feels the drag and resistance of flying alone. It quickly moves back into formation to take advantage of the lifting power of the bird in front of it. Lesson 2: If we have as much common sense as a goose, we stay in formation with those headed where we want to go. We are willing to accept their help and give our help to others.
> 
> Fact 3: When the lead goose tires, it rotates back into the formation and another goose flies to the point position. Lesson 3: It pays to take turns doing the hard tasks and sharing leadership. As with geese, people are interdependent on each others' skills, capabilities, and unique arrangements of gifts, talents, or resources.
> 
> Fact 4: Geese flying in formation honk to encourage those up front to keep up their speed. Lesson 4: We need to make sure our honking is encouraging. In groups where there is encouragement, the production is much greater. The power of encouragement (to stand by one's heart or core values and encourage the heart and core of others) is the quality of honking we seek.
> 
> Fact 5: When a goose gets sick, wounded, or shot down, two geese drop out of formation and follow it down to help protect it. They stay with it until it dies or is able to fly again. Then, they launch out with another formation or catch up with the flock. Lesson 5: If we have as much sense as geese, we will stand by each other in difficult times as well as when we are strong.



If more people treated others the way that geese treat each other, the world would indeed be a better place :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> If more people treated others the way that geese treat each other, the world would indeed be a better place :clap:


Very true, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No deer this morning, but there are dozens of song birds outside and their songs got me up a bit early. So, I shall get the coffee brewing for early readers of SAP. Later ........


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, amazing video clip in "Now THAT’s A Juggler!" :clap:

I actually knew the derivation of the term "hot off the press" . :clap:

In Training To Be A Man


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you must have been online just as I uploaded at 3:13 a.m. my time as you posted just four minutes after. I am still amazed at the power of an air bag in today's gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you must have been online just as I uploaded at 3:13 a.m. my time as you posted just four minutes after. I am still amazed at the power of an air bag in today's gif.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Yes, imagine an airbag hitting you full force in a car???? Even with a seatbelt restraint????


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> ...
> 
> Yes, imagine an airbag hitting you full force in a car???? Even with a seatbelt restraint????


Of course if two are good ten are better. Or as the old pea-picker would say: "If the right one don't get ya then the left one will."


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Of course if two are good ten are better. Or as the old pea-picker would say: "If the right one don't get ya then the left one will."


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is making "turf and cluck" .......... as opposed to "turf and surf", on the BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Business is picking up here in The Café Chez Marc ............ and they are accepting out new slogan -- "In God we trust ............ all others pay cash."


----------



## Dr.G.

Breaking down the mythical 'Mayan city' discovery - CNN.com

I was really hoping her discovery was true.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGnZxcS7VKA[/ame]

I am going to give the doxies a taste of their own medicine tomorrow morning and blast this at them.


----------



## SINC

I used to do this here in the Shang many moons ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I used to do this here in the Shang many moons ago.


Not too many of us around from those days to remember that wake up call, Don.  Now, we have a new edition of SAP to get us going each morning. I enjoy reading it once my morning grading is done, and the sun is just coming up. Keep up the good work. It must be time consuming for you ........... luckily you are retired.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thinking back to all the people who have posted in The Shang over these many years, it looks as if you and I are the last of the "old breed". So many memories of those in our Shang family. I wish them all well, wherever they are.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWN97q7xtDE[/ame]


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> I wish I had the expertise that Patrick showed in placing red arrows to highlight .


Check out *Preview*'s annotation tools.

How to Add Arrows to a Screenshot on Mac OS X


----------



## SINC

Yep, it is really dead easy to use. The only thing that can hold you back is your imagination. Been doing it for many years myself.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up with a gif about a dog and ice cream, no surprise there. Ely loves ice cream.

And what the heck is that I see in our video today? Is that a doxie? And is it dancing? Goof grief!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up with a gif about a dog and ice cream, no surprise there. Ely loves ice cream.
> 
> And what the heck is that I see in our video today? Is that a doxie? And is it dancing? Goof grief!


Morning, Don. Well I showed those doxies who is boss with a 4AM wake up call. That will teach them who runs the show here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. XX):yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I had previously seen the dancing doxie video clip, as well as the amazing clip of the "Hummingbird Refuses To Leave Dog That Rescued Her". An amazing kinship in the latter clip ................... and an equally amazing clip of what a well trained doxie can do ......................... which our doxies will NOT do. Come to eat, yes, but dance or do any sort of trick .................... as the old saying goes in doxie breeding, their motto is "death before dishonor" ............. and tricks are not in our doxie's code of honor.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up with a gif about a dog and ice cream, no surprise there. Ely loves ice cream.
> 
> And what the heck is that I see in our video today? Is that a doxie? And is it dancing? Goof grief!


Always be careful when giving dogs human food. There is an ingredient in sugarless gum that is toxic to them, and sometimes this ingredient is placed in other foods that require a sugar substitute. Real ice cream is OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/earthables/videos/654955157992111/

We could use a plane like this for our long haul Doxie Express flights.


----------



## SINC

4:00 a.m. eh, Marc? I beat you by hours as I was up at 12:30 a.m. SAP is now done for tomorrow and after I replace the items I used for that issue, it will be off to bed for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 4:00 a.m. eh, Marc? I beat you by hours as I was up at 12:30 a.m. SAP is now done for tomorrow and after I replace the items I used for that issue, it will be off to bed for me.


True, but it would have been cruel to get the doxies up at 12:30AM. They would then want to be fed again at 6AM when the sun came up.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True, but it would have been cruel to get the doxies up at 12:30AM. They would then want to be fed again at 6AM when the sun came up.


Well, it was just a thought.


----------



## SINC

A ball boy catch for Marc and Rp . . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9syS1a8vdQ


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all, had a very early doctors appointment and as such am in desperate need of coffee right about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A ball boy catch for Marc and Rp . . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9syS1a8vdQ


What a catch. Liked it that he gave the ball to the kid. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all, had a very early doctors appointment and as such am in desperate need of coffee right about now.


Well, it is 7PM here, Kim, but you may still get some freshly brewed coffee if you need it right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a great Thai/Indian meal with our next door neighbor, and was actually able to eat it outside this evening. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. It is a special day for me, since on May, Friday the 13th, back in 1977, I successfully defended my doctoral dissertation at the University of Georgia. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We had a great Thai/Indian meal with our next door neighbor, and was actually able to eat it outside this evening. :clap: :clap: :clap:



Speaking of such a meal, anyone know where John in Burnaby and their fondness of Dim Sum etc. might have disappeared to…???


----------



## SINC

I too have wondered that very thing many times in the past months.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I too have wondered that very thing many times i the past months.




Sure hope there wasn't something wrong with the food or something…

The last post according to the ehmac.ca stats was Jan 22nd, 2016, 11:51 AM
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-10450.html#post2140233


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Speaking of such a meal, anyone know where John in Burnaby and their fondness of Dim Sum etc. might have disappeared to…???


Good question, Patrick. He has just seemed to have disappeared.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too have wondered that very thing many times i the past months.





pm-r said:


> Sure hope there wasn't something wrong with the food or something…
> 
> The last post according to the ehmac.ca stats was Jan 22nd, 2016, 11:51 AM
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-10450.html#post2140233


Yes, let us hope for the best for our friend, John, his wife, Tovah, and her service dog, Maybelle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee brewing to all of you early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. An eclectic SAP this morning.

Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, let us hope for the best for our friend, John, his wife, Tovah, and her service dog, Maybelle.


Morning Marc, you have John confused with Rp whose wife and service dog are Tovah and Maybelle.

John does not have a dog and his wife's name is Jean.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. An eclectic SAP this morning.
> 
> Care for some coffee?


Happy Firday the 13th to all today and to you Marc on your anniversary. I never have held any suspicion of bad luck on this or any other Friday the 13th, nor have I ever had any bad luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you have John confused with Rp whose wife and service dog are Tovah and Maybelle.
> 
> John does not have a dog and his wife's name is Jean.


Yes, you are correct. Mea culpa. The mind is the first thing to go .............. and I thought that it was the knees ......


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Happy Firday the 13th to all today and to you Marc on your anniversary. I never have held any suspicion of bad luck on this or any other Friday the 13th, nor have I ever had any bad luck.


Merci, mon ami. Kudos on not having any bad luck ................ of course, the day is not over yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you still with us????????? You haven't been eaten by a black cat as you stood under a ladder?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is up and away at 6AM for a dog show in Halifax. So, expect some early coffee tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is just now putting some steaks on the BBQ along with some lobster tails. Anyone care to join us? BYOB ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax to host trans-Atlantic tall ships race to mark Canada's 150th birthday | The Chronicle Herald

 Maybe some will come to Lunenburg??? We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah is just now putting some steaks on the BBQ along with some lobster tails. Anyone care to join us? BYOB ..................



Sounds delicious Marc, and just about three slices of each will do for me with lots of seasoned garlic butter of course.

Man that sounds good and my appetitive has been really lousy lately.


----------



## SINC

I am alive and well and lucky! Took the motor home out to Elk Island Park for a picnic today and all worked well. It's ready for the trip to SK next Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sounds delicious Marc, and just about three slices of each will do for me with lots of seasoned garlic butter of course.
> 
> Man that sounds good and my appetitive has been really lousy lately.


Well, the lobster is fresh and Deborah has a special seasoned garlic butter recipe that people have offered to buy from her ............. but even I don't know how she does it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am alive and well and lucky! Took the motor home out to Elk Island Park for a picnic today and all worked well. It's ready for the trip to SK next Wednesday.


Bon voyage, Don. What does this mean for SAP for we readers here on the east coast??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bon voyage, Don. What does this mean for SAP for we readers here on the east coast??????????????????????????????????????


All it means is that SAP will originate from Saskatoon on Thursday and Sunday morning and from Windthorst on Friday and Saturday morning and back in St. Albert as per normal on Tuesday.


----------



## SINC

Phew, after a half hour struggle, SAP is finally up for the day. Not sure what was wrong, but it just would not upload as I tried time and again to do so. I finally switched from my home connection to my iPhone as a hot spot and it worked first try. Am now resetting my router and my Airport Extreme and Express to see if that rectifies the issue.

Our video today will make you wonder how two swans could become so hopelessly entangled and the people who saved them from certain death. Be sure to read the National Geo story as well, in the link provided.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> All it means is that SAP will originate from Saskatoon on Thursday and Sunday morning and from Windthorst on Friday and Saturday morning and back in St. Albert as per normal on Tuesday.


Good to know ........... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Phew, after a half hour struggle, SAP is finally up for the day. Not sure what was wrong, but it just would not upload as I tried time and again to do so. I finally switched from my home connection to my iPhone as a hot spot and it worked first try. Am now resetting my router and my Airport Extreme and Express to see if that rectifies the issue.
> 
> Our video today will make you wonder how two swans could become so hopelessly entangled and the people who saved them from certain death. Be sure to read the National Geo story as well, in the link provided.


:clap::clap:

Good issue of SAP today. Very eclectic. High fives??????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing for whomever is up next. Later ......


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is ready. I have a craving for either waffles or pancakes ................. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee is ready. I have a craving for either waffles or pancakes ................. :love2:


Deborah said neither is on our diet ............. so it is yogurt and raspberries and blue berries.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2l0Oup2WQw&index=11&list=PLKAjwg5r0Jgz5Ez8dQ-9fesAZ3UTdQBg5[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqQJKj7qzL0&index=23&list=PLKAjwg5r0Jgz5Ez8dQ-9fesAZ3UTdQBg5[/ame]


----------



## CubaMark

Trying to decide between Shang coffee or a nice pot of King Cole Orange Pekoe Tea, smuggled in from Canada. Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Trying to decide between Shang coffee or a nice pot of King Cole Orange Pekoe Tea, smuggled in from Canada. Hmmmmmm......


We have both, Mark.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## CubaMark

Quite busy preparing for a conference here in Zacatecas next week, and looking forward to a summer visit to our family cottage in NS. You & Deborah would be welcome around the bonfire... roasted weenies and marshmallows on the menu!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Mark. Where in NS shall you be located? Deborah has a load of dog shows in NS all summer. 

"You & Deborah would be welcome around the bonfire... roasted weenies and marshmallows on the menu! "

Still, if you want to come to Lunenburg, we have plenty of room (and doxies) to go around for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

At 630PM it is still very sunny and 20C. So, out comes the BBQ food and racing doxies are the name of the game in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

How about a Whatzit for here in The Shang. Hint -- it has nothing to do with doxies.


----------



## SINC

A braided area carpet?


----------



## CubaMark

If you've seen what that is once, it's hard to not immediately recognize it every time  My hint: it begins with a "P"


----------



## pm-r

And providing the last part of the name would be a dead giveaway, especially for those that can get their feathers ruffled… 

PS: Actually I thought it was linked in a SAP issue not that long ago… hmmm…??? but maybe just my imagination or sidetracking…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A braided area carpet?


No.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> If you've seen what that is once, it's hard to not immediately recognize it every time  My hint: it begins with a "P"


Yes.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And providing the last part of the name would be a dead giveaway, especially for those that can get their feathers ruffled…
> 
> PS: Actually I thought it was linked in a SAP issue not that long ago… hmmm…??? but maybe just my imagination or sidetracking…


Oops, maybe I did send this to Don to send on to Bixman. He has used some of my pics in the past. Mea culpa.


----------



## pm-r

Well, maybe I could mention the name of the thing they hit around in badminton as a hint for ending with…

and usually deleted from forums if and when used…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, maybe I could mention the name of the thing they hit around in badminton as a hint for ending with…
> 
> and usually deleted from forums if and when used…


:clap::lmao::clap: Good one, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. There are clear skies, 16C temps and no wind at just past 10PM. So, I want to take out my telescope for the first time this year. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ah, so it is peacock feathers.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, so it is peacock feathers.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up with a video about how a carpenter says I love you, a gif from the JFL gang and Why No One Wanted A & W's Third-Pound Burger which may surprise you. And since it is Sunday, the whatzit is there too with a very common item.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have seen that JFL prank before on JFL .......... but it is a classic. :lmao:

What a way to wake up . . . Me too. :greedy:

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early with the song birds. Went to bed with 14C temps and we forgot to close one window. It is still 9C outside, so no harm done. Man, there are a great many song birds in this area ..... all with beautiful and distinctly loud songs.

Still, anyone care for some coffee now that I am up???


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the first thing I thought of for the Whatzit was a slice of blueberry pie. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Who is up for Sunday Brunch?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the first thing I thought of for the Whatzit was a slice of blueberry pie. :lmao:


And you would be absolutely right! *Today’s item: Just imagine that you had . . . .* is to be followed tomorrow by: *"a fork for this Blueberry pie! Mmm mmm mmm."*

Congrats Marc! :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Who is up for Sunday Brunch?


How about blueberry pie with ice cream?


----------



## Rps

Morning all.......we actually had snow showers this morning! Don, enjoyed the 21 quotes article. It reminds me of a book I had, which I can't seem to find, called The Experts Speak....quote good. It had famous, or now infamous quotes such as the had of IBM saying " the microprocessor what in hell is it good for", or the now famous " the world wide market for a personal computer is what....3 or 4". 

A great read!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the first thing I thought of for the Whatzit was a slice of blueberry pie. :lmao:





SINC said:


> And you would be absolutely right! *Today’s item: Just imagine that you had . . . .* is to be followed tomorrow by: *"a fork for this Blueberry pie! Mmm mmm mmm."*
> 
> Congrats Marc! :clap:




Hmmm…??? I really was wondering and it didn't seem to be so clear cut to me, especially knowing Don's and my wife's family acquaintance with Saskatchewan and the prairies and the fondness of the saskatoon berry which looks an awful lot like the usually more available blueberries, especially out West.

So I'd still say it's a tossup as to which berry was actually used unless Don or his wife made it and would know, but no doubt it was probably blueberries which are more readily available unfortunately so sometimes. 

Regardless, it's definitely a piece of some type of "_*blue*_" berry pie.


----------



## Rps

Don came across this today, thought it might be useful for SAP,

The one advantage of being a procrastinator is that you will always have something to do tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don came across this today, thought it might be useful for SAP,
> 
> The one advantage of being a procrastinator is that you will always have something to do tomorrow.




  

Mind if I use it Rps…??? If and when I get around to possibly needing it…


----------



## javaqueen

Afternoon everyone, just working in the office this afternoon and having a cup of coffee. 

Don, great SAP today.

Marc, good job on guessing the whatsit.


----------



## pm-r

javaqueen said:


> Afternoon everyone, just working in the office this afternoon and having a cup of coffee.
> 
> Don, great SAP today.
> 
> Marc, good job on guessing the whatsit.




And I'm still waiting for my piece of blueberry pie with ice cream… must be a very slow internet day… or it got sidetracked and enjoyed by someone else…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And you would be absolutely right! *Today’s item: Just imagine that you had . . . .* is to be followed tomorrow by: *"a fork for this Blueberry pie! Mmm mmm mmm."*
> 
> Congrats Marc! :clap:


Thanks, Don. It is the first Whatzit I have guessed correctly in ages. Looks good as well. I love blueberries. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How about blueberry pie with ice cream?


Love that even more if the ice cream is vanilla. :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.......we actually had snow showers this morning! Don, enjoyed the 21 quotes article. It reminds me of a book I had, which I can't seem to find, called The Experts Speak....quote good. It had famous, or now infamous quotes such as the had of IBM saying " the microprocessor what in hell is it good for", or the now famous " the world wide market for a personal computer is what....3 or 4".
> 
> A great read!


Evening, Rp. Snow showers???????????    XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don came across this today, thought it might be useful for SAP,
> 
> The one advantage of being a procrastinator is that you will always have something to do tomorrow.


:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Mind if I use it Rps…??? If and when I get around to possibly needing it…


Rp, don't spend your finder's fee all in one place.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Afternoon everyone, just working in the office this afternoon and having a cup of coffee.
> 
> Don, great SAP today.
> 
> Marc, good job on guessing the whatsit.


Evening, Kim. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dig uncovers evidence of 250-year-old British fort - Nova Scotia - CBC News

The Lunenburg Academy is just up the road from us. It is atop the highest hill overlooking the harbor, so it makes sense to put a fort there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moussaka Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Deborah is going to try and make this tomorrow with some fresh local lamb. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Baaaaaaaa


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Baaaaaaaa


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing, so time to rise and shine and face a new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP online. You will be glad to know Al Popil begins his rodeo series today. As usual he takes some great action shots.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP online. You will be glad to know Al Popil begins his rodeo series today. As usual he takes some great action shots.


Morning, Don. Yes, I am amazed at his action shots. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Did you know the origin of the Creek don't rise? I did not.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did you know the origin of the Creek don't rise? I did not.



Actually, I never even heard that expression before, Don. 

Amazing humming bird feeding gif.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, I never even heard that expression before, Don.
> 
> Amazing humming bird feeding gif.


Wow, I have heard it hundreds of times over the years, maybe even thousands. 

I always assumed it was about water, not a native tribe.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, I have heard it hundreds of times over the years, maybe even thousands.
> 
> I always assumed it was about water, not a native tribe.


I never heard of it before.  Now, "between hall and high water" is a phrase I have oftentimes heard.


----------



## BigDL

Then there is take on the saying God willing and the creek don’t rise



> "Q) From Bob Scala: An item that has been floating around the internet claims that the expression God willing and the creek don’t rise referred to the Creek Indians, not a body of water. It mentions Benjamin Hawkins of the late 18th century, who was asked by the US president to go back to Washington. In his reply, he was said to have written, “God willing and the Creek don’t rise”. Because he capitalized Creek it’s asserted that he was referring to the Creek Indian tribe and not a body of water. Is this derivation correct?
> 
> A) Quite certainly not. Every researcher who has investigated the expression has dismissed an Indian connection as untrue. The tale is widely reproduced and believed nevertheless. It’s worth looking into because of the way in which it has been elaborated in the version you quote."


Sorry to bring controversy to a place of contentment. I am not committed to any version of the meaning of the expression. I just offer this explanation for your consideration. Sorry again.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all, finally considering a coffee break from the office work. My hubby and I installed our new desk in the office with our new filing cabinets so I have been working to organize everything in a way that makes the most sense. 

Marc, I wouldn't turn down a piece of blueberry pie with some ice cream if there is any left???


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Then there is take on the saying God willing and the creek don’t rise
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bring controversy to a place of contentment. I am not committed to any version of the meaning of the expression. I just offer this explanation for your consideration. Sorry again.


Dana, there shall be NO controversy here in The Shang. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all, finally considering a coffee break from the office work. My hubby and I installed our new desk in the office with our new filing cabinets so I have been working to organize everything in a way that makes the most sense.
> 
> Marc, I wouldn't turn down a piece of blueberry pie with some ice cream if there is any left???


Afternoon, Kim .......... morning there, but afternoon here. I supply the coffee and Don supplies the blueberry pie and ice cream.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim .......... morning there, but afternoon here. I supply the coffee and Don supplies the blueberry pie and ice cream.


Well, we know that your coffee is superb, but are we sure about Don's pie and ice cream???


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> Then there is take on the saying God willing and the creek don’t rise
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bring controversy to a place of contentment. I am not committed to any version of the meaning of the expression. I just offer this explanation for your consideration. Sorry again.



How about this…???


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Dana, there shall be NO controversy here in The Shang.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


As with us all it has its moments.



pm-r said:


> How about this…???












OH!  But not facebook right?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How about this…???


:lmao: Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> As with us all it has its moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH!  But not facebook right?


I take everything read on Facebook with a grain of salt.


----------



## SINC

Son Greg was one of the performers at the benefit for Fort Mac yesterday in Dartmouth. I have no idea how to post a Facebook video here though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Son Greg was one of the performers at the benefit for Fort Mac yesterday in Dartmouth. I have no idea how to post a Facebook video here though.


Don, was it in Dartmouth or Cape Breton?

Fort McMurray fundraiser in Cape Breton raises $250K - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Fort McMurray Benefit Concert - CBC.ca | Information Morning


----------



## SINC

No it was in Dartmouth where he sang. Try this link:

https://www.facebook.com/RockinHrm/videos/1115341028488381/?pnref=story


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No it was in Dartmouth. Try this link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RockinHrm/videos/1115341028488381/?pnref=story


Cool.  That is your son on the guitar, correct?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cool.  That is your son on the guitar, correct?


Nope, the singer on the right.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, the singer on the right.


Really?!?! The one playing the guitar looks like you. Mea culpa.


----------



## pm-r

If it's unique and embedded in a FB page, I think one just posts the FB URL.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Really?!?! The one playing the guitar looks like you. Mea culpa.


Actually the one with the hair more closely resembles me. This shot taken in March of 2016.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually the one with the hair more closely resembles me. This shot taken in March of 2016.


I disagree.  Take away your hair, and you are the guitar player. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRwrnfjuuj8&feature=youtu.be

An interesting clip. Lunenburg is considered the heart of the Southern Shore, and most of this video is shot in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No it was in Dartmouth where he sang. Try this link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RockinHrm/videos/1115341028488381/?pnref=story


I showed Deborah your picture and then the clip ............ she said that Greg was the one playing the guitar. Ask Ann to verify which is your son in that clip.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I showed Deborah your picture and then the clip ............ she said that Greg was the one playing the guitar. Ask Ann to verify which is your son in that clip.


Oh sure, like I wanna spend the night in the doghouse.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh sure, like I wanna spend the night in the doghouse.


Why??? All she has to do is verify that Greg is on the right ............... even though the guitar player looks like you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Oh sure, like I wanna spend the night in the doghouse.




Here's how to really get into the doghouse… depending how honest or stupid do you dare be…and how fast.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with a video of a fox hunting in Yellowstone, a very tricky move to avoid a tag at home base in our daily gif and a doxie friendly water fountain.

Now to get busy on tomorrow's issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Here's how to really get into the doghouse… depending how honest or stupid do you dare be…and how fast.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up for the day with a video of a fox hunting in Yellowstone, a very tricky move to avoid a tag at home base in our daily gif and a doxie friendly water fountain.
> 
> Now to get busy on tomorrow's issue.


Morning, Don. I saw the fox video clip before, but it is still amazing ........ as was that non-tag at home. 

Yes, that would be a fine doxie water fountain ........... just the right height.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> No it was in Dartmouth where he sang. Try this link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RockinHrm/videos/1115341028488381/?pnref=story


hey Don, mind if I share it on my music studio Facebook page?


----------



## javaqueen

Greg has an amazing voice  you should be very proud


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> hey Don, mind if I share it on my music studio Facebook page?


Not at all Kim. Greg has been singing since he was 16, some 32 years ago now.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Greg has an amazing voice  you should be very proud


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not at all Kim. Greg has been singing since he was 16, some 32 years ago now.


I still say the guitar player looks like you , Don.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Not at all Kim. Greg has been singing since he was 16, some 32 years ago now.


Amazing talent and thank you for sharing


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Amazing talent and thank you for sharing


And the guitar player, who might be Don's long lost younger brother, was good as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some OtHD coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get some OtHD coffee brewing as we here on the east coast wait for SAP to be uploaded. Later ............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is indeed being uploaded but a large gif file will take about 10 minutes to complete.


----------



## SINC

SAP is now up with the amazing macro photography of rodeo guy Al Popil. Beautiful job.


----------



## javaqueen

morning all, thanks for the coffee. Today looks like it is going to be a beautiful day, could really use some time in the sunshine. 

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## SINC

Just making final preparations to finish loading the motor home and head out for Saskatoon about 11:00. We are delaying our departure to avoid leaving Ely alone in the house for any more than five hours as Crystal will be home today by 4:00 p.m.


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> Just making final preparations to finish loading the motor home and head out for Saskatoon about 11:00. We are delaying our departure to avoid leaving Ely alone in the house for any more than five hours as Crystal will be home today by 4:00 p.m.


what a cutie pie  

have a safe and wonderful trip


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> morning all, thanks for the coffee. Today looks like it is going to be a beautiful day, could really use some time in the sunshine.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone


Afternoon, Kim. Very sunny and warm here as well, with 18C temps. Was just outside mowing the lawn once again. It is really growing this month.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> SAP is now up with the amazing macro photography of rodeo guy Al Popil. Beautiful job.


Yes, amazing insect pics today, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just making final preparations to finish loading the motor home and head out for Saskatoon about 11:00. We are delaying our departure to avoid leaving Ely alone in the house for any more than five hours as Crystal will be home today by 4:00 p.m.


Very kind ............ and very smart, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny just after 5PM, so the doxies are outside wondering where all the tall grass has gone and we are going to have a BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steaks from AB are on the BBQ as we near 8PM with a nice setting sun forming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. With warm 11C temps and no wind, it is a good time to take out my telescope. So, I shall see you all for some early coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

If dogs could talk... this is what they would say - CNN.com

I can only wonder what the doxies would be saying/telling me.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Steaks from AB are on the BBQ as we near 8PM with a nice setting sun forming.



I hope you enjoy them… I think I'm getting a whiff of them now… mmmmmm…

Too bad my appetitive is off lately but a small amount of nice BBQ steak is always appreciated, and then along comes the Doctor for another ailment I seem to have acquired and he says to cut out red meat which I hadn't even been having and he doesn't even know what the problem is.

I think he may be some sort of no-red meat nut…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope you enjoy them… I think I'm getting a whiff of them now… mmmmmm…
> 
> Too bad my appetitive is off lately but a small amount of nice BBQ steak is always appreciated, and then along comes the Doctor for another ailment I seem to have acquired and he says to cut out red meat which I hadn't even been having and he doesn't even know what the problem is.
> 
> I think he may be some sort of no-red meat nut…


Sorry to hear this, Patrick. 

Deborah goes to Costco in Halifax every month or so and they have good cuts of meat from AB. Since she was born and raised in Calgary, and her dad once raised quality cattle, she knows her cuts of meat and how to BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for coffee, but I am up so I shall get some brewing for me and anyone else who has doxies who like to get up at dawn.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, got SAP all done for today and tomorrow too. Today's video is How To Make Pork Chops For The Slow Cooker. YUM!


----------



## SINC

Camped here in Langham, Sask., and what happens? Hard to believe but we are next door to a doxie. Imagine that!


----------



## SINC

The River Valley RV Park in Langham may just be the cleanest and most beautiful park we have ever stayed at. Take a look at a couple of our neighbours.


----------



## pm-r

WOW, that's really very nice and they've even got trees there in Saskatchewan yet…!!! And really tall big trees at that…!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The River Valley RV Park in Langham may just be the cleanest and most beautiful park we have ever stayed at. Take a look at a couple of our neighbours.


Great spot, Don


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg's mayor lays out blueprint for town's arts and culture success - Nova Scotia - CBC News

:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Brought Deborah into Halifax for her flight to Regina, SK and the "Western Weiner Whoopie". She will be showing Teddy. Wish us luck, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Brought Deborah into Halifax for her flight to Regina, SK and the "Western Weiner Whoopie". She will be showing Teddy. Wish us luck, mes amis.



Man, those are some expensive doxies you have there to support… 

And yes, good luck… but don't they have to be grain fed to show in Regina…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Man, those are some expensive doxies you have there to support…
> 
> And yes, good luck… but don't they have to be grain fed to show in Regina…???


Tell me about it, Patrick. Our doxies never eat grains or corn ......... however ........


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with a bird watching video that goes horribly wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up for the day with a bird watching video that goes horribly wrong.


Morning, Don. I love bird watching ................... how could it go wrong?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Who would like some freshly brewed coffee as they watch SAP???


----------



## Dr.G.

Another slow day here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slower still ............. We are going to have to do something to drum up some business.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Slower still ............. We are going to have to do something to drum up some business.



Sorry Marc, busy with other things including looking for a replacement SSD for my old 2007 MBPro whose very low use four year old OCZ SSD seems to have died the other day.

That takes priority over the Shang, at least for me.

Now to get on with some other normal daily Mac stuff…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sorry Marc, busy with other things including looking for a replacement SSD for my old 2007 MBPro whose very low use four year old OCZ SSD seems to have died the other day.
> 
> That takes priority over the Shang, at least for me.
> 
> Now to get on with some other normal daily Mac stuff…


I have to admit that I don't log on to The Shang thread, or even the other ehMacLand threads, as much as in the past. Teaching is very busy this semester, and with the weather nicer outside, springtime gardening is my priority. Sorry to hear about your old 2007 MBPro. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I got up to go to the bathroom and saw this beautiful full moon setting in the western horizon. I ran to get my camera, went outside to try and take some pics ............... and then could not go back to sleep. So, the doxies have been fed, taken outside and THEY are now back to sleep as I type this. :yawn:

Too early for coffee. :yawn:XX):lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you could always visit SAP to see the automated wok in our daily gif, or have a peek at the stuff that happens to average folks when fishing in our video today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you could always visit SAP to see the automated wok in our daily gif, or have a peek at the stuff that happens to average folks when fishing in our video today.


Morning, Don. Another unique SAP this morning. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you could always visit SAP to see the automated wok in our daily gif, or have a peek at the stuff that happens to average folks when fishing in our video today.


Don, now you are able to see why I do NOT go fishing. :lmao:

Interesting item re 'Chairman' or 'Chairman of the Board.' I did not know that. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the late morning and early afternoon weeding my tomato patch. I put out four tomato plants in containers, which I can move to the shade. It is very sunny and 25C and that is too hot for toms this early in their planting, even after a week of being hardened of. In St. John's I never put out tomato plants until at least June 1st.


----------



## CubaMark

So today I discovered something that just hurts my brain.

There are Mexican Neo-Nazis.

One of these a******s parked in front of my house today, in his beautifully clean and detailed jet-black Chevy Silverado, replete with two large Nazi banners covering the rear window of his pickup.

The driver came to visit our neighbour, about whom we've already had a pretty good idea of her character, but still- Nazis in Mexico? I had no idea. I don't know how they have the idea... it's nonsensical. 

White supremacist..._Mexicans?_


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> So today I discovered something that just hurts my brain.
> 
> There are Mexican Neo-Nazis.
> 
> One of these a******s parked in front of my house today, in his beautifully clean and detailed jet-black Chevy Silverado, replete with two large Nazi banners covering the rear window of his pickup.
> 
> The driver came to visit our neighbour, about whom we've already had a pretty good idea of her character, but still- Nazis in Mexico? I had no idea. I don't know how they have the idea... it's nonsensical.
> 
> White supremacist..._Mexicans?_


tptptptp

Sorry to hear about this situation, Mark.

How is Life treating you otherwise these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is now up with our Sunday Whatzit that may be an easy ID for some here, not so much for others.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Looks like an ancient doxie jaw with a bad overbite. :lmao: Seriously, that is one mean meat eater.

Loved the Just Sit Back And Relax! gif. Very relaxing.

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some Sunday Brunch and coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch is now being served, y'all.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, thought you might like a morning smile....Don, SAP maybe?


Hillary Clinton and her driver were cruising home along a country road one evening when an old cow loomed in front of the car. The driver tried to avoid it but couldn't. The aged cow was struck and killed.

Hillary told her driver to go up to the farmhouse and explain to the owners what had happened. She said that he should resist any request from the farmer to pay for the animal. But she said, "You killed it, so if they have to have money, it will come out of your pocket!"

She stayed in the car making phone calls. About an hour later the driver staggered back to the car with his clothes in disarray. He was holding a half-empty bottle of expensive wine in one hand, a huge Cuban cigar in the other, and was smiling happily, his face smeared with lipstick.

"What happened to you," asked Hillary?

"Well," the driver replied, "the farmer gave me the cigar, his wife gave me the wine, and their beautiful twin daughters made passionate love to me."

"What did you tell them?" asked Hillary.

The driver replied, "I just stepped inside the door and said, 'I'm Hillary Clinton's driver and I've just killed the old cow.' The rest happened so fast I couldn't stop it."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, thought you might like a morning smile....Don, SAP maybe?
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton and her driver were cruising home along a country road one evening when an old cow loomed in front of the car. The driver tried to avoid it but couldn't. The aged cow was struck and killed.
> 
> Hillary told her driver to go up to the farmhouse and explain to the owners what had happened. She said that he should resist any request from the farmer to pay for the animal. But she said, "You killed it, so if they have to have money, it will come out of your pocket!"
> 
> She stayed in the car making phone calls. About an hour later the driver staggered back to the car with his clothes in disarray. He was holding a half-empty bottle of expensive wine in one hand, a huge Cuban cigar in the other, and was smiling happily, his face smeared with lipstick.
> 
> "What happened to you," asked Hillary?
> 
> "Well," the driver replied, "the farmer gave me the cigar, his wife gave me the wine, and their beautiful twin daughters made passionate love to me."
> 
> "What did you tell them?" asked Hillary.
> 
> The driver replied, "I just stepped inside the door and said, 'I'm Hillary Clinton's driver and I've just killed the old cow.' The rest happened so fast I couldn't stop it."


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch is over and I am contemplating lunch. Any suggestions or requests?


----------



## pm-r

Well, I'll have to admit that I had to go searching to discover todays SAP whatzit seems to be the teeth that belong to a Crabeater Seal. 

Sure different…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, I'll have to admit that I had to go searching to discover todays SAP whatzit seems to be the teeth that belong to a Crabeater Seal.
> 
> Sure different…


Interesting teeth for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Just arrived in Langham SK today about 3:30 when a big collision at the corner about 300 yards from our campsite. Big bang indeed.

Here is a look at what I watched:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HarUIWtL7YI[/ame]


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSDUdg5oSc0&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFhvWeS9DHM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is what I call an "on the scene reporter".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I just started the coffee brewing as we await a new SAP. Later ......


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, your new SAP awaits with a video to see if you are paying attention this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, your new SAP awaits with a video to see if you are paying attention this morning.


Morning, Don. I should NOT have been watching the blue car.


----------



## Dr.G.

WATCH: John Daly calls for a drink after round-ending eagle - CBSSports.com

Don, you might enjoy this clip. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

How are you folks enjoying the May 24th weekend?


----------



## Rps

Hello Marc, very warm here in Windsor today....finally!

Don, maybe something for SAP

A cowboy rode into town and stopped at a saloon for a drink. Unfortunately, the locals always had a habit of picking on strangers, which he was. When he finished his drink, he found his horse had been stolen. He went back into the bar, handily flipped his gun into the air, caught it above his head without even looking and fired a shot into the ceiling...
"Which one of you sidewinders stole my horse?!?!?" he yelled with surprising forcefulness.

No one answered.

"Alright," he continued, "I'm gonna have another beer, and if my horse ain't back outside by the time I finish, I'm gonna do what I dun in Texas! And I don't like to have to do what I dun in Texas!"

Some of the locals shifted restlessly.

The man, true to his word, had another beer, walked outside, and his horse had been returned to the post. He saddled up and started to ride out of town.

The bartender wandered out of the bar and shouted, "Say partner, before you go... what happened in Texas?"

The cowboy turned back and said, "I had to walk home!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello Marc, very warm here in Windsor today....finally!
> 
> Don, maybe something for SAP
> 
> A cowboy rode into town and stopped at a saloon for a drink. Unfortunately, the locals always had a habit of picking on strangers, which he was. When he finished his drink, he found his horse had been stolen. He went back into the bar, handily flipped his gun into the air, caught it above his head without even looking and fired a shot into the ceiling...
> "Which one of you sidewinders stole my horse?!?!?" he yelled with surprising forcefulness.
> 
> No one answered.
> 
> "Alright," he continued, "I'm gonna have another beer, and if my horse ain't back outside by the time I finish, I'm gonna do what I dun in Texas! And I don't like to have to do what I dun in Texas!"
> 
> Some of the locals shifted restlessly.
> 
> The man, true to his word, had another beer, walked outside, and his horse had been returned to the post. He saddled up and started to ride out of town.
> 
> The bartender wandered out of the bar and shouted, "Say partner, before you go... what happened in Texas?"
> 
> The cowboy turned back and said, "I had to walk home!"


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Left Langham at 8:30 and backed into my parking pad at home at 2:00, 510 km later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Left Langham at 8:30 and backed into my parking pad at home at 2:00, 510 km later.


Welcome home, Don. I hear Calgary got a dusting of snow. You folks get any?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing for any and all early risers.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome home, Don. I hear Calgary got a dusting of snow. You folks get any?


No Marc, no snow here but a buddy in Calgary said they got more like a couple of inches on his patio and the temperature was just 1°.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP online, but not without a fight with my MBP. For the second time in the past few days it refused to turn on this morning. Normally I just sleep the laptop overnight and it comes on when I open the display, but not so this morning. Instead it had shut itself down overnight and refused to start. I finally tried holding down the power button for quite a while and still nothing. Just about to give up and turn to the Mini, I touched the power button one final time and away it went. I also notice now that the USB port on the left side frequently will not recognize any device and ditto for the right port, but no nearly so often. This all is reminiscent of a year ago March when they completely replaced the last MBP for much the same behaviour. I guess a trip to the Apple store is in my future if it does not settle down in the next few days.

This morning on SAP a surprise gif on cat fishing, the world's longest tongue and racing a bear.


----------



## SINC

Giggle!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, no snow here but a buddy in Calgary said they got more like a couple of inches on his patio and the temperature was just 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Giggle!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

A relaxing afternoon snoozing on the couch in the motor home in the odd bit of sunlight that streams in the large window for a few minutes every hour. Sure beats being behind the wheel like I was yesterday as I watch NASA's Unexplained files on TV which always intrigues me.

Yep, it is the perfect spot!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A relaxing afternoon snoozing on the couch in the motor home in the odd bit of sunlight that streams in the large window for a few minutes every hour. Sure beats being behind the wheel like I was yesterday as I watch NASA's Unexplained files on TV which always intrigues me.
> 
> Yep, it is the perfect spot!


"Home sweet home" .............. away from home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have to be up early and on the road before 6AM to pick up Deborah and Teddy who are flying in from Regina, SK. See you all sometime tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Evening all, an evening smile for you...

1. Two antennas met on a roof, fell in love and got married. The ceremony wasn't much, but the reception was excellent.

2. A jumper cable walks into a bar. The bartender says, "I'll serve you, but don't start anything."

3. Two peanuts walk into a bar, and one was a salted.

4. A dyslexic man walked into a bra.

5. A man walks into a bar with a slab of asphalt under his arm, and says: "A beer please, and one for the road."

6. Two cannibals are eating a clown. One says to the other: "Does this taste funny to you?"

7. "Doc, I can't stop singing The Green, Green Grass of Home."
"That sounds like Tom Jones Syndrome."
"Is it common?"
"Well, It's Not Unusual."

8. Two cows are standing next to each other in a field. Daisy says to Dolly, "I was artificially inseminated this morning."
"I don't believe you," says Dolly.
"It's true; no bull!" exclaims Daisy.

9. An invisible man marries an invisible woman. The kids were nothing to look at either.

10. Deja Moo: The feeling that you've heard this bull before.

11. I went to buy some camouflage trousers the other day, but I couldn't find any.

12. A man woke up in a hospital after a serious accident. He shouted, "Doctor, doctor, I can't feel my legs!"

The doctor replied, "I know, I amputated your arms!"

13. I went to a seafood disco last week... and pulled a mussel..

14. What do you call a fish with no eyes? A fsh.

15. Two fish swim into a concrete wall. The one turns to the other and says, "Dam!"

16. Two Eskimos sitting in a kayak were chilly, so they lit a fire in the craft. Not surprisingly it sank, proving once again that you can't have your kayak and heat it too.

17. A group of chess enthusiasts checked into a hotel, and were standing in the lobby discussing their recent tournament victories. After about an hour, the manager came out of the office, and asked them to disperse.
"But why," they asked, as they moved off
"Because," he said. "I can't stand chess-nuts boasting in an open foyer."

18. A woman has twins, and gives them up for adoption. One of them goes to a family in Egypt , and is named 'Ahmal.' The other goes to a family in Spain ; they name him 'Juan'

Years later,Juan sends a picture of himself to his birth mother. Upon receiving the picture, she tells her husband that she wishes she also had a picture of Ahmal. Her husband responds, "They're twins! If you've seen Juan, you've seen Ahmal."

19. Mahatma Gandhi, as you know, walked barefoot most of the time, which produced an impressive set of calluses on his feet. He also ate very little, which made him rather frail and with his odd diet, he suffered from bad breath. This made him (oh, man, this is so bad, it's good) ... a super-calloused fragile mystic hexed by halitosis.

20. A dwarf, who was a mystic, escaped from jail. The call went out that there was a small medium at large.

21. And finally, there was the person who sent twenty different puns to his friends, with the hope that at least ten of the puns would make them laugh. No pun in ten did.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Evening all, an evening smile for you...
> 
> 1. Two antennas met on a roof, fell in love and got married. The ceremony wasn't much, but the reception was excellent.
> 
> 2. A jumper cable walks into a bar. The bartender says, "I'll serve you, but don't start anything."
> 
> 3. Two peanuts walk into a bar, and one was a salted.
> 
> 4. A dyslexic man walked into a bra.
> 
> 5. A man walks into a bar with a slab of asphalt under his arm, and says: "A beer please, and one for the road."
> 
> 6. Two cannibals are eating a clown. One says to the other: "Does this taste funny to you?"
> 
> 7. "Doc, I can't stop singing The Green, Green Grass of Home."
> "That sounds like Tom Jones Syndrome."
> "Is it common?"
> "Well, It's Not Unusual."
> 
> 8. Two cows are standing next to each other in a field. Daisy says to Dolly, "I was artificially inseminated this morning."
> "I don't believe you," says Dolly.
> "It's true; no bull!" exclaims Daisy.
> 
> 9. An invisible man marries an invisible woman. The kids were nothing to look at either.
> 
> 10. Deja Moo: The feeling that you've heard this bull before.
> 
> 11. I went to buy some camouflage trousers the other day, but I couldn't find any.
> 
> 12. A man woke up in a hospital after a serious accident. He shouted, "Doctor, doctor, I can't feel my legs!"
> 
> The doctor replied, "I know, I amputated your arms!"
> 
> 13. I went to a seafood disco last week... and pulled a mussel..
> 
> 14. What do you call a fish with no eyes? A fsh.
> 
> 15. Two fish swim into a concrete wall. The one turns to the other and says, "Dam!"
> 
> 16. Two Eskimos sitting in a kayak were chilly, so they lit a fire in the craft. Not surprisingly it sank, proving once again that you can't have your kayak and heat it too.
> 
> 17. A group of chess enthusiasts checked into a hotel, and were standing in the lobby discussing their recent tournament victories. After about an hour, the manager came out of the office, and asked them to disperse.
> "But why," they asked, as they moved off
> "Because," he said. "I can't stand chess-nuts boasting in an open foyer."
> 
> 18. A woman has twins, and gives them up for adoption. One of them goes to a family in Egypt , and is named 'Ahmal.' The other goes to a family in Spain ; they name him 'Juan'
> 
> Years later,Juan sends a picture of himself to his birth mother. Upon receiving the picture, she tells her husband that she wishes she also had a picture of Ahmal. Her husband responds, "They're twins! If you've seen Juan, you've seen Ahmal."
> 
> 19. Mahatma Gandhi, as you know, walked barefoot most of the time, which produced an impressive set of calluses on his feet. He also ate very little, which made him rather frail and with his odd diet, he suffered from bad breath. This made him (oh, man, this is so bad, it's good) ... a super-calloused fragile mystic hexed by halitosis.
> 
> 20. A dwarf, who was a mystic, escaped from jail. The call went out that there was a small medium at large.
> 
> 21. And finally, there was the person who sent twenty different puns to his friends, with the hope that at least ten of the puns would make them laugh. No pun in ten did.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some freshly brewed coffee for myself, but shall let Don, who is usually online just before or after me, make some fresh as I shall be enroute to the airport to pick up Deborah and Teddy. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, more coffee is on as requested.

Today on SAP a lead story from an old friend of The Shang and SAP, Kim in Calgary.

Also a gif that will make you feel good and 'The World's Most Bizarre Properties Revealed'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again. Thanks for the coffee, Don. Both Deborah and I need it badly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great BBQ weather here, so guess what we are going to have for dinner?


----------



## SINC

All I know is that dinner here was over just past noon. Supper up next.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Great BBQ weather here, so guess what we are going to have for dinner?



Well, at least I have a feeling that it won't be blue lobster, but maybe some nice Regina steaks…???…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> All I know is that dinner here was over just past noon. Supper up next.


I thought that I was the one who studied semantics???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, at least I have a feeling that it won't be blue lobster, but maybe some nice Regina steaks…???…


Actually, Alberta steaks from Costco.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> All I know is that dinner here was over just past noon. Supper up next.





Dr.G. said:


> I thought that I was the one who studied semantics???




Hmmm… who wants to let Apple know for their "Look Up… dinner" definition …???
At least as Mavericks says so:

"_*dinner* |ˈdinər| noun

the main meal of the day, taken either around midday or in the evening.

• a formal evening meal, typically one in honor of a person or event_."


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm… who wants to let Apple know for their "Look Up… dinner" definition …???
> At least as Mavericks says so:
> 
> "_*dinner* |ˈdinər| noun
> 
> the main meal of the day, taken either around midday or in the evening.
> 
> • a formal evening meal, typically one in honor of a person or event_."


In our family, one had "dinner" on big holidays and events, like Thanksgiving. Supper is what we had every night. However, in Deborah's family, it was the reverse. Thus, we had dinner tonight since she did all the cooking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. Coffee is just starting to brew. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Every time we feel satisfied with what we have, we can be counted as rich, however little we may actually possess."

Alain de Botton


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished SAP after working on it for much of yesterday in preparation for a URL change in a few days. New address will be stalbertsplace.ca

Hopefully it is sharper and easier on the eyes to read with a brand new Rapid Weaver build in place.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Very hot here this week, will hit 90F on Saturday.

If you can start the day without caffeine. 
If you can get going without pep pills.
If you can always be cheerful ignoring aches and pains.
If you can resist complaining and boring people with your troubles.
If you can eat the same food every day and be grateful for it.
If you can understand when your loved ones are too busy to give you any time.
If you can overlook it when those you love take it out on you when through no fault of yours something goes wrong.
If you can take criticism and blame without resentment.
If you can ignore a friend's limited education and never correct him.
If you can resist treating a rich friend better than a poor friend.
If you can face the world without lies and deceit.
If you can conquer tension without medical help.
If you can relax without liquor. 
If you can sleep without the aid of drugs.
.....Then you are probably the family dog!


----------



## pm-r

> _If you can start the day without caffeine......Then you are probably the family dog!_



:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Very hot here this week, will hit 90F on Saturday.
> 
> If you can start the day without caffeine.
> If you can get going without pep pills.
> If you can always be cheerful ignoring aches and pains.
> If you can resist complaining and boring people with your troubles.
> If you can eat the same food every day and be grateful for it.
> If you can understand when your loved ones are too busy to give you any time.
> If you can overlook it when those you love take it out on you when through no fault of yours something goes wrong.
> If you can take criticism and blame without resentment.
> If you can ignore a friend's limited education and never correct him.
> If you can resist treating a rich friend better than a poor friend.
> If you can face the world without lies and deceit.
> If you can conquer tension without medical help.
> If you can relax without liquor.
> If you can sleep without the aid of drugs.
> .....Then you are probably the family dog!


All too true if you are a doxie in our home. :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished SAP after working on it for much of yesterday in preparation for a URL change in a few days. New address will be stalbertsplace.ca
> 
> Hopefully it is sharper and easier on the eyes to read with a brand new Rapid Weaver build in place.


A new URL????????????????? No more "Mybirdie"???????????? Oh the humanity. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, will you post the change when it happens .............. especially for us here on the east coast who are up early???????????? :yawn::clap: Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to say good night early. I want to take my telescope outside in that there are clear skies, no wind and 14C temps. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, will you post the change when it happens .............. especially for us here on the east coast who are up early???????????? :yawn::clap: Merci, mon ami.


Will do Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Will do Marc.


Merci. I have mybirdie.ca hotlinked.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dachshund | Dogs 101 | Animal Planet

Cute ............. if you like doxies.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, will you post the change when it happens .............. especially for us here on the east coast who are up early???????????? :yawn::clap: Merci, mon ami.




Just save or bookmark the new URL you can use when the old one doesn't work. Gheese!!

Do you need help putting on new clean socks and underwear in the morning when you make such a change…???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is ready when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool opening street view on SAP, Don. Your street?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, not our street, but one close by. I shot that pic and one other for Crystal who loves those streets and had them made into a pair of 16 x 20 framed sets for her living room.

I softened the shot for SAP by taking it a wee bit out of focus.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, not our street, but one close by. I shot that pic and one other for Crystal who loves those streets and had them made into a pair of 16 x 20 framed sets for her living room.
> 
> I softened the shot for SAP by taking it a wee bit out of focus.


Well, it is a fine picture with a unique effect. Did you use a camera or your iPhone?


----------



## SINC

Shot that pic with my Nikon P500 camera last September, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Shot that pic with my Nikon P500 camera last September, Marc.


Thanks for the info. I was just curious. Great effect. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all, a morning smile

Not sure if this has been posted before, but found it funny and perhaps somewhat ironically true for some:


Why Did The Chicken Cross The Road?

SARAH PALIN: The chicken crossed the road because, gosh-darn it, he's a maverick!

BARACK OBAMA: Let me be perfectly clear, if the chickens like their eggs they can keep their eggs. No chicken will be required to cross the road to surrender her eggs. Period. 

JOHN McCAIN: My friends, the chicken crossed the road because he recognized the need to engage in cooperation and dialogue with all the chickens on the other side of the road.

HILLARY CLINTON: What difference at this point does it make why the chicken crossed the road?

GEORGE W. BUSH: We don't really care why the chicken crossed the road. We just want to know if the chicken is on our side of the road or not. The chicken is either with us or against us. There is no middle ground here.

VICE PRESIDENT CHENEY: Where's my gun?

BILL CLINTON: I did not cross the road with that chicken.

AL GORE: I invented the chicken.

JOHN KERRY: Although I voted to let the chicken cross the road, I am now against it! It was the wrong road to cross, and I was misled about the chicken's intentions. I am not for it now, and will remain against it.

AL SHARPTON: Why are all the chickens white?
BUBBA GUMP: You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. Dey's uh, chicken-kabobs, chicken creole, chicken gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple chicken, lemon chicken, coconut chicken, pepper chicken, chicken soup, chicken stew, chicken salad, chicken and potatoes, chicken burger, chicken sandwich. That- that's about it. 

CHRIS MATTHEWS: When I think about the chicken my legs tingle.

DR. PHIL: The problem we have here is that this chicken won't realize that he must first deal with the problem on this side of the road before it goes after the problem on the other side of the road. What we need to do is help him realize how stupid he is acting by not taking on his current problems before adding any new problems.

ANDERSON COOPER: We have reason to believe there is a chicken, but we have not yet been allowed to have access to the other side of the road.

NANCY GRACE: That chicken crossed the road because he's guilty! You can see it in his eyes and the way he walks.

PAT BUCHANAN: To steal the job of a decent, hardworking American.

DR SEUSS: Did the chicken cross the road? Did he cross it with a toad? Yes, the chicken crossed the road, but why it crossed I've not been told.

ERNEST HEMINGWAY: To die in the rain, alone.

GRANDPA: In my day we didn't ask why the chicken crossed the road. Somebody told us the chicken crossed the road, and that was good enough for us.

BARBARA WALTERS: Isn't that interesting? In a few moments, we will belistening to the chicken tell, for the first time, the heart warming story of how it experienced a serious case of molting, and went on to accomplish it's lifelong dream of crossing the road.

ARISTOTLE: It is the nature of chickens to cross the road.

BILL GATES: I have just released eChicken2014, which will not only cross roads, but will lay eggs, file your important documents and balance your checkbook. Internet Explorer is an integral part of eChicken2014. This new platform is much more stable and will never reboot.

ALBERT EINSTEIN: Did the chicken really cross the road, or did the road move beneath the chicken?

NRA: If you outlaw chickens, only outlaws will have chickens.

COLONEL SANDERS: Did I miss one?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, a morning smile
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted before, but found it funny and perhaps somewhat ironically true for some:
> 
> 
> Why Did The Chicken Cross The Road?
> 
> SARAH PALIN: The chicken crossed the road because, gosh-darn it, he's a maverick!
> 
> BARACK OBAMA: Let me be perfectly clear, if the chickens like their eggs they can keep their eggs. No chicken will be required to cross the road to surrender her eggs. Period.
> 
> JOHN McCAIN: My friends, the chicken crossed the road because he recognized the need to engage in cooperation and dialogue with all the chickens on the other side of the road.
> 
> HILLARY CLINTON: What difference at this point does it make why the chicken crossed the road?
> 
> GEORGE W. BUSH: We don't really care why the chicken crossed the road. We just want to know if the chicken is on our side of the road or not. The chicken is either with us or against us. There is no middle ground here.
> 
> VICE PRESIDENT CHENEY: Where's my gun?
> 
> BILL CLINTON: I did not cross the road with that chicken.
> 
> AL GORE: I invented the chicken.
> 
> JOHN KERRY: Although I voted to let the chicken cross the road, I am now against it! It was the wrong road to cross, and I was misled about the chicken's intentions. I am not for it now, and will remain against it.
> 
> AL SHARPTON: Why are all the chickens white?
> BUBBA GUMP: You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. Dey's uh, chicken-kabobs, chicken creole, chicken gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple chicken, lemon chicken, coconut chicken, pepper chicken, chicken soup, chicken stew, chicken salad, chicken and potatoes, chicken burger, chicken sandwich. That- that's about it.
> 
> CHRIS MATTHEWS: When I think about the chicken my legs tingle.
> 
> DR. PHIL: The problem we have here is that this chicken won't realize that he must first deal with the problem on this side of the road before it goes after the problem on the other side of the road. What we need to do is help him realize how stupid he is acting by not taking on his current problems before adding any new problems.
> 
> ANDERSON COOPER: We have reason to believe there is a chicken, but we have not yet been allowed to have access to the other side of the road.
> 
> NANCY GRACE: That chicken crossed the road because he's guilty! You can see it in his eyes and the way he walks.
> 
> PAT BUCHANAN: To steal the job of a decent, hardworking American.
> 
> DR SEUSS: Did the chicken cross the road? Did he cross it with a toad? Yes, the chicken crossed the road, but why it crossed I've not been told.
> 
> ERNEST HEMINGWAY: To die in the rain, alone.
> 
> GRANDPA: In my day we didn't ask why the chicken crossed the road. Somebody told us the chicken crossed the road, and that was good enough for us.
> 
> BARBARA WALTERS: Isn't that interesting? In a few moments, we will belistening to the chicken tell, for the first time, the heart warming story of how it experienced a serious case of molting, and went on to accomplish it's lifelong dream of crossing the road.
> 
> ARISTOTLE: It is the nature of chickens to cross the road.
> 
> BILL GATES: I have just released eChicken2014, which will not only cross roads, but will lay eggs, file your important documents and balance your checkbook. Internet Explorer is an integral part of eChicken2014. This new platform is much more stable and will never reboot.
> 
> ALBERT EINSTEIN: Did the chicken really cross the road, or did the road move beneath the chicken?
> 
> NRA: If you outlaw chickens, only outlaws will have chickens.
> 
> COLONEL SANDERS: Did I miss one?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## javaqueen

afternoon all, any coffee left Marc? I know that it is quite warm here, but heat won't stop me from drinking my coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> afternoon all, any coffee left Marc? I know that it is quite warm here, but heat won't stop me from drinking my coffee


Afternoon, Kim. For you, there shall always be fresh coffee. Enjoy.

How are you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

UNESCO report says rising seas threaten Lunenburg | The Chronicle Herald

Not good news for Lunenburg.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> UNESCO report says rising seas threaten Lunenburg | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Not good news for Lunenburg.


Marc that is definitely not good


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Marc that is definitely not good


No, and it is worldwide re rising sea levels.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. For you, there shall always be fresh coffee. Enjoy.
> 
> How are you today?


I forgot to answer, I am doing fine and my dear hubby is feeling much better. That is why I haven't been around much lately, taking care of him.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> I forgot to answer, I am doing fine and my dear hubby is feeling much better. That is why I haven't been around much lately, taking care of him.


Good to hear, Kim.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> UNESCO report says rising seas threaten Lunenburg | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Not good news for Lunenburg.





javaqueen said:


> Marc that is definitely not good




Like Lunenburg would be the only place in the world so adversely affected if the seas should rise…??? 

Gheese!! Let's hope they don't spend tons more money on any "rudder engineers" to attempt a fix…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Like Lunenburg would be the only place in the world so adversely affected if the seas should rise…???
> 
> Gheese!! Let's hope they don't spend tons more money on any "rudder engineers" to attempt a fix…


Amen, Patrick. They are doing this in Venice, Italy, and making the situation worse, from what I have read.


----------



## SINC

Just happy to be living on the highest part of our city where water has never reached without a storm sewer backup and even then not enough to ever cross the sidewalks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just happy to be living on the highest part of our city where water has never reached without a storm sewer backup and even then not enough to ever cross the sidewalks.


Good to hear. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just happy to be living on the highest part of our city where water has never reached without a storm sewer backup and even then not enough to ever cross the sidewalks.



Just be awfully mindful if you ever notice some neighbor building a large barge type floating vessel…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just be awfully mindful if you ever notice some neighbor building a large barge type floating vessel…


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up at 5AM with some thunder and lightening, which is rare for May here in Lunenburg. Still, no power went out so the coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, some great rodeo pics await you on SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, some great rodeo pics await you on SAP today.


Once again, amazing pics. I also really liked the video clip "Baby Bison Takes on Wolf and Wins". Then, there was the "How's Your Day Going?" item. XX):lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Once again, amazing pics. I also really liked the video clip "Baby Bison Takes on Wolf and Wins". Then, there was the "How's Your Day Going?" item. XX):lmao::lmao:


Always giving, never taking.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Always giving, never taking.


:lmao::clap::clap::clap::clap: You had a smart mother, Don.


----------



## SINC

Stay tuned tomorrow for yet another animal video on the variety of wildlife found deep in the Amazon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up at 5AM with some thunder and lightening, which is rare for May here in Lunenburg. Still, no power went out so the coffee is brewing. Enjoy.



Don't you also have the unique and I understand, excellent _*Lunenburg Electric Utility*_ there to help look after you Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Stay tuned tomorrow for yet another animal video on the variety of wildlife found deep in the Amazon.


Should be interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Don't you also have the unique and I understand, excellent _*Lunenburg Electric Utility*_ there to help look after you Marc?


Yes we do, Patrick. There are times when power goes out in counties all around us, and we still have full power.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 16C right now, so Deborah and I had a nice BBQ and was able to eat outside. A first for this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, got SAP up early for those anxious to solve the Sunday Whatzit, although I fear it is much too easy today. More great rodeo action shots from our local rodeo by Al Popil and a bit of humour that is a tad long, but well worth the read. Also that great short documentary I mentioned yesterday called 'An Unseen World' is one of 5 films that won an award at the International Forests Short Film Festival.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, seems we were posting at the same time today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, got SAP up early for those anxious to solve the Sunday Whatzit, although I fear it is much too easy today. More great rodeo action shots from our local rodeo by Al Popil and a bit of humour that is a tad long, but well worth the read. Also that great short documentary I mentioned yesterday called 'An Unseen World' is one of 5 films that won an award at the International Forests Short Film Festival.


Morning, Don. I have seen that video of "An Unseen World" before, but it is well worth the reviewing. Loved that Orangutan Laughing! gif.

Might that be a kite as one looks up at it?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, seems we were posting at the same time today.


Yes, but you don't have doxies who get you up ............ just a "birdie".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I have seen that video of "An Unseen World" before, but it is well worth the reviewing. Loved that Orangutan Laughing! gif.
> 
> Might that be a kite as one looks up at it?


You are on the right track with your guess, but not quite there, no, not a kite.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You are on the right track with your guess, but not quite there, no, not a kite.


Might it be a hot air balloon? I first thought parachute or hang glider, but I thought that there were too many cords. Still, what do I know ........ I am fearful of heights.


----------



## SINC

See how easy that was, Marc? A hot air balloon it is, good guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> See how easy that was, Marc? A hot air balloon it is, good guess.


Merci, Don. Saw these sorts of multicolored balloons in Calgary.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, Don. Saw these sorts of multicolored balloons in Calgary.


They make all kinds of colourful balloons now, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They make all kinds of colourful balloons now, Marc.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> See how easy that was, Marc? A hot air balloon it is, good guess.



:clap::clap::clap:

Way to go Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Way to go Marc.


Merci, mon ami. I'll take the early morning easy ones, and leave the hard ones to our Whatzit Maven.


----------



## SINC

Phew, just finished a three km walk with Ann and then I stripped the hardware from the front door, cleaned and lightly sanded it and painted it. Having a well earned cold one with a snack while the paint dries. Will have to lock the screen door as the metal door dries overnight, then a second coat and new hardware go on tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of tomorrow I have to take the motor home in at 7:00 in the morning for an inspection of the steering to check for a vibration. The next day the 49 Meteor goes in for repairs too.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> … … … Will have to lock the screen door as the metal door dries overnight, then a second coat and new hardware go on tomorrow.



We just recently and finally got a locksmith to install the Weiser electronic deadbolt on our front doors. He uses custom made ones and refuses to use the "SmartKey® technology" part of the "Weiser smartcode" locks while he can still get them for the manual key part.

We used the " SmartCode5" model:
SmartCode5
other models available:
Electronic Locks

Best thing we've done in a long time and should have done the change years ago. We were getting very lazy and lax locking our doors with the old manual key method when we left the house. Not any more. 

PS: Had our "Tommy TouchUp" painter as we call him include painting our outside metal doors last year along with some other exterior painting and they were dry within a few hours or so. I think he used some sort of exterior acrylic paint. Tough as steel as well!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Phew, just finished a three km walk with Ann and then I stripped the hardware from the front door, cleaned and lightly sanded it and painted it. Having a well earned cold one with a snack while the paint dries. Will have to lock the screen door as the metal door dries overnight, then a second coat and new hardware go on tomorrow.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all, hot here today.....37c wow! Not used to this, and it is staying this way all week.

Don, maybe this for SAP?

On the sixth day God turned to the Angel Gabriel and announced, "Today I shall create a land called Canada. It will be a land of outstanding natural beauty, with snow-capped mountains, shimmering blue lakes, forests of elk and moose, and rivers of salmon. And the air will be clear and pure. I will make the land rich in oil so the inhabitants shall prosper. I shall call the inhabitants Canadians, and they shall be known as the friendliest people on Earth."

"Don't you think you're being rather too generous to these Canadians?" asked Gabriel.

"Wait," said God, "You haven't seen the neighbours I'm going to give them!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all, hot here today.....37c wow! Not used to this, and it is staying this way all week.
> 
> Don, maybe this for SAP?
> 
> On the sixth day God turned to the Angel Gabriel and announced, "Today I shall create a land called Canada. It will be a land of outstanding natural beauty, with snow-capped mountains, shimmering blue lakes, forests of elk and moose, and rivers of salmon. And the air will be clear and pure. I will make the land rich in oil so the inhabitants shall prosper. I shall call the inhabitants Canadians, and they shall be known as the friendliest people on Earth."
> 
> "Don't you think you're being rather too generous to these Canadians?" asked Gabriel.
> 
> "Wait," said God, "You haven't seen the neighbours I'm going to give them!"


:lmao::lmao:

37C ................. summer already???? XX)


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> We just recently and finally got a locksmith to install the Weiser electronic deadbolt on our front doors. He uses custom made ones and refuses to use the "SmartKey® technology" part of the "Weiser smartcode" locks while he can still get them for the manual key part.
> 
> We used the " SmartCode5" model:
> SmartCode5
> other models available:
> Electronic Locks
> 
> Best thing we've done in a long time and should have done the change years ago. We were getting very lazy and lax locking our doors with the old manual key method when we left the house. Not any more.
> 
> PS: Had our "Tommy TouchUp" painter as we call him include painting our outside metal doors last year along with some other exterior painting and they were dry within a few hours or so. I think he used some sort of exterior acrylic paint. Tough as steel as well!!!


Our hardware is Weiser too, but I tossed the new 'secure key deadbolt'. I kept the old deadbolt since our sons and daughters and a neighbour all have keys to the house and I was not about to change six keys.

Sometimes the old ways are the best.

Also used that special tough as steel paint and what a nightmare to use. It will take me at least three coats to cover it all as every damn brush mark shows up. Using a roller was a complete disaster too. Grrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our hardware is Weiser too, but I tossed the new 'secure key deadbolt'. I kept the old deadbolt since our sons and daughters and a neighbour all have keys to the house and I was not about to change six keys.
> 
> Sometimes the old ways are the best.
> 
> Also used that special tough as steel paint and what a nightmare to use. It will take me at least three coats to cover it all as every damn brush mark shows up. Using a roller was a complete disaster too. Grrr.


Some of our locks go back to 1936 when the house was built. We have not locked the house in all the years we have been here. With five doxies that bark at every sound, no one would dare enter this house ............ or live to tell the tale.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies outside before the rain starts. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, could use a coffee this morning, thanks. Today on SAP the final series of rodeo shots from this past weekend, a video of some guys who can certainly jump and 'I Never Knew That' about 'Gossip'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, could use a coffee this morning, thanks. Today on SAP the final series of rodeo shots from this past weekend, a video of some guys who can certainly jump and 'I Never Knew That' about 'Gossip'.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. 

My knees ache from watching the height of that jump. And that was an interesting and plausible definition for the word 'Gossip'. Love that section. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just made a fresh pot of coffee. Let's see if it brings Kim into The Shang soon. We shall see. Maybe we could coax out John to return as well??


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, why don't you slip into that pink suit of yours so as to become incognito, and pop into the Café Chez Marc and "go sip" some coffee??? That way, you could get the mood of those people there. Interested????


----------



## Rps

Maybe something for SAP

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9eb24eb2d2637360fc3d85c32ae0b8c5&oe=57CE063B


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe something for SAP
> 
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9eb24eb2d2637360fc3d85c32ae0b8c5&oe=57CE063B


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Any cooler in Windsor today?

How is your teaching coming along?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Maybe something for SAP
> 
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9eb24eb2d2637360fc3d85c32ae0b8c5&oe=57CE063B




Intercepted already thanks!!! :clap::lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Speaking of tomorrow I have to take the motor home in at 7:00 in the morning for an inspection of the steering to check for a vibration. The next day the 49 Meteor goes in for repairs too.




I just came across this Don and thought you might be interested.

Hard to believe it was a tow truck driver's truck's wheel/tire… 

Goof of the Month: A Tow for a Tow Truck | autoTRADER.ca


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Any cooler in Windsor today?
> 
> How is your teaching coming along?


Hi Marc, yes only 82f today. Been busy doing research on teaching apps for a blind student.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes only 82f today. Been busy doing research on teaching apps for a blind student.


Yikes. We don't get those sorts of temps in July. 

That will be some interesting research. Let me know what you find.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wood-fired pizza hits the road in Halifax | The Chronicle Herald

I should get one of these for The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Just got the bad news on the motor home today. Shimmy in front end had main steering bar and tie rod ends worn out at 50 k. Plus needs six new tires due to age. Total damage will hit nearly $5 K. The joys of owning a toy, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got the bad news on the motor home today. Shimmy in front end had main steering bar and tie rod ends worn out at 50 k. Plus needs six new tires due to age. Total damage will hit nearly $5 K. The joys of owning a toy, eh?


 Sorry to hear of this unexpected expense, Don.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just got the bad news on the motor home today. Shimmy in front end had main steering bar and tie rod ends worn out at 50 k. Plus needs six new tires due to age. Total damage will hit nearly $5 K. The joys of owning a toy, eh?



If you want to own and expensive to maintain "big boy toy", try a mid-20 foot sized or larger boat!!! 

Defined as: "a displacement hole in the water into which one just keeps throwing money into."

Greatly relieved to have sold our 23' I/O sun bridge cruiser to the mechanic for a cheap song last fall, and so much for paying the insurance companies additional coverage to cover mechanical damage for 25+ years when all they could do is claim the damage was due to "wear and tear". 

Yeah right!!! Even the factory honing marks on the cylinders were still visible after 750 hrs, and one single valve failed but they wouldn't cover anything!! Sad the way they can get away with basically legalized stealing. And I wouldn't complain if we hadn't been paying for what they stated (verbally) would be covered. Yeah right!!!

BTW: For $5k, I could have bought a full used good/better replacement engine, but that would have been only about a third to the total repair bill… and get the boat back in the water. The boat wouldn't have been worth near that on the normal boat market in this area!!!

PS: Sorry to hear of your motorhome costs, but I can sure relate …


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got the bad news on the motor home today. Shimmy in front end had main steering bar and tie rod ends worn out at 50 k. Plus needs six new tires due to age. Total damage will hit nearly $5 K. The joys of owning a toy, eh?





pm-r said:


> If you want to own and expensive to maintain "big boy toy", try a mid-20 foot sized or larger boat!!!
> 
> Defined as: "a displacement hole in the water into which one just keeps throwing money into."
> 
> Greatly relieved to have sold our 23' I/O sun bridge cruiser to the mechanic for a cheap song last fall, and so much for paying the insurance companies additional coverage to cover mechanical damage for 25+ years when all they could do is claim the damage was due to "wear and tear".
> 
> Yeah right!!! Even the factory honing marks on the cylinders were still visible after 750 hrs, and one single valve failed but they wouldn't cover anything!! Sad the way they can get away with basically legalized stealing. And I wouldn't complain if we hadn't been paying for what they stated (verbally) would be covered. Yeah right!!!
> 
> BTW: For $5k, I could have bought a full used good/better replacement engine, but that would have been only about a third to the total repair bill… and get the boat back in the water. The boat wouldn't have been worth near that on the normal boat market in this area!!!
> 
> PS: Sorry to hear of your motorhome costs, but I can sure relate …


Beat you both. A litter of 8 doxies, born by C section, we kept two and gave one to a worthy family and sold the other 5 for 4K .............. vet bills, CKC registration, chipping, etc ............ 9k. You can at least drive away to parts unknown, or take to the water. Doxies ..................... be sure to pick up the poop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Beat you both. A litter of 8 doxies, born by C section, we kept two and gave one to a worthy family and sold the other 5 for 4K .............. vet bills, CKC registration, chipping, etc ............ 9k. You can at least drive away to parts unknown, or take to the water. Doxies ..................... be sure to pick up the poop.




Yup, you probably did Marc, and I sure know very well how and where the money can go and have been there with Ex and all the expenses with horses and all the CKC registration BS dog and vet stuff etc. etc. etc.. BIG $$$ animal business these days still.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, did not realize the cost associated with raising dogs.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up early with a cat stalking a pigeon gone wrong, a Giant Octopus Kite in our video and Baby Carrots Are Not Baby Carrots.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yup, you probably did Marc, and I sure know very well how and where the money can go and have been there with Ex and all the expenses with horses and all the CKC registration BS dog and vet stuff etc. etc. etc.. BIG $$$ animal business these days still.


Horses cost more for vet care than doxies, according to our vet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, did not realize the cost associated with raising dogs.


Yes. Unless you spend very big money promoting a dog and showing him/her so that the stud/whelping fees help cover some of the costs, it is a losing business with every litter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up early with a cat stalking a pigeon gone wrong, a Giant Octopus Kite in our video and Baby Carrots Are Not Baby Carrots.


That is quite the kite, Don. Amazing!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what was the gossip you heard yesterday in The Café Chez Marc?


----------



## SINC

Indeed it was, Marc, shocking turn of events, was it not?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it was, Marc, shocking turn of events, was it not?


Why?? What did you hear?????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Why?? What did you hear?????


That my account had been paid off in full by an admirer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That my account had been paid off in full by an admirer.


Oh that. Yes, it was a US viewer of SAP who paid, wait for it, in US dollars. Needless to say, drinks are on the house compliments to your secret admirer. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm day here in Lunenburg. Luckily, the beers are cold ............ and on the house. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of beer has been consumed, I just am not sure who did all the consuming. I had two this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. Want to take my telescope outside with warm temps and a slight breeze, and very clear skies. Mars should be quite big tonight. We shall see. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got SAP up for the day and getting to work on tomorrow so I can help a friend install a new 55 gallon hot water tank today. Ours is 18 years old and beginning to show symptoms of failure the odd day, so want to get it replaced before it fails completely. Today we present a video on a new puppet concept, a daily gif that makes little sense as to why anyone would do this and a look at Yellowstone In 1871 And Today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get into my morning grading. Later, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee????


----------



## Rps

Morning all, will only be 80 here today....and a chance of a thunderstorm. 

A morning smile, maybe SAP worthy
A cousin of mine, Billy Bob, an avid deer hunter, has been known to miss the occasional work day after deer season opens. For years his wife, Willie Ruth, nagged him about being in the woods every weekend of the season. Realizing she was not making any headway with the nagging, Willie Ruth decided to join him in the field to see what caused such devotion on his part. Prior to opening weekend Billy Bob purchased her a rifle, she attended the requisite "Hunter Safety" course, and went to an outdoor range to practice shooting her rifle.

On the appointed morning they arrived at the hunting site before dawn. Billy Bob walked her to his favorite tree stand on the edge of the woodline looking out on a soybean field and explained to Willie Ruth where to expect to see a deer. He told her if she shot anything to stay put and he would come back and help her with it. He then Walked about 100 yards to a second deer stand. Billy Bob had just barely gotten settled before hearing a shot ring out from Willie Ruth's stand. He left his stand and hurried back to her.

Almost there, Billy Bob saw her in the field facing and gesturing at a man. As he approached within earshot he realized they were arguing and it was growing heated. Willie Ruth was getting louder and shriller as she repeatedly said she had shot it and it was her deer on the ground. The man was adamant that it was not her deer. Just as Billy Bob joined them, Willie Ruth swung her rifle in the direction of the man and fiercely said "IT IS MY DEER, I SHOT IT."

The man threw his hands up in the air and said, "Okay lady, it's your deer. Just let me take my saddle off of it."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, will only be 80 here today....and a chance of a thunderstorm.
> 
> A morning smile, maybe SAP worthy
> A cousin of mine, Billy Bob, an avid deer hunter, has been known to miss the occasional work day after deer season opens. For years his wife, Willie Ruth, nagged him about being in the woods every weekend of the season. Realizing she was not making any headway with the nagging, Willie Ruth decided to join him in the field to see what caused such devotion on his part. Prior to opening weekend Billy Bob purchased her a rifle, she attended the requisite "Hunter Safety" course, and went to an outdoor range to practice shooting her rifle.
> 
> On the appointed morning they arrived at the hunting site before dawn. Billy Bob walked her to his favorite tree stand on the edge of the woodline looking out on a soybean field and explained to Willie Ruth where to expect to see a deer. He told her if she shot anything to stay put and he would come back and help her with it. He then Walked about 100 yards to a second deer stand. Billy Bob had just barely gotten settled before hearing a shot ring out from Willie Ruth's stand. He left his stand and hurried back to her.
> 
> Almost there, Billy Bob saw her in the field facing and gesturing at a man. As he approached within earshot he realized they were arguing and it was growing heated. Willie Ruth was getting louder and shriller as she repeatedly said she had shot it and it was her deer on the ground. The man was adamant that it was not her deer. Just as Billy Bob joined them, Willie Ruth swung her rifle in the direction of the man and fiercely said "IT IS MY DEER, I SHOT IT."
> 
> The man threw his hands up in the air and said, "Okay lady, it's your deer. Just let me take my saddle off of it."


:lmao::lmao: Good one, Rp.

It was 80F here as well yesterday. Currently it is 70F. (Why are you posting in F rather than C??)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao: Good one, Rp.
> 
> It was 80F here as well yesterday. Currently it is 70F. (Why are you posting in F rather than C??)



Pretty obvious I'd say, and you can too Marc, 'cause that's an *F*'ing HOT temperature!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Pretty obvious I'd say, and you can too Marc, 'cause that's an *F*'ing HOT temperature!!!


Well, it seems cooler in C than in F. As well, Windsor is still in ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another warm day, so the cold beer in on the house, compliments of Don's SAP viewer. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao: Good one, Rp.
> 
> It was 80F here as well yesterday. Currently it is 70F. (Why are you posting in F rather than C??)


When I lived near Windsor for seven years everyone used F for temps. All the worth watching TV weather and radio weather come out of Detroit and that is why people use F degrees in that part of Ontario, at least that was the case when I lived there.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao: Good one, Rp.
> 
> It was 80F here as well yesterday. Currently it is 70F. (Why are you posting in F rather than C??)


Hi Marc, using F is a force of habit here. Windsor is like a suburb of Detroit, most media do not use centigrade. In fact you can listen to a radio station on Oulette St and hey give you Detroit traffic reports. Only the CBC is what you would call Canadian....and they carry mostly Toronto news.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Another warm day, so the cold beer in on the house, compliments of Don's SAP viewer. :clap:


Free beer is good. I will drop back after the water heater is installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When I lived near Windsor for seven years everyone used F for temps. All the worth watching TV weather and radio weather come out of Detroit and that is why people use F degrees in that part of Ontario, at least that was the case when I lived there.


Well, Detroit is north of Windsor, so I guess the whole region is a bit mixed up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, using F is a force of habit here. Windsor is like a suburb of Detroit, most media do not use centigrade. In fact you can listen to a radio station on Oulette St and hey give you Detroit traffic reports. Only the CBC is what you would call Canadian....and they carry mostly Toronto news.


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Free beer is good. I will drop back after the water heater is installed.


They shall still be here when you return, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really cool puppet video, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting out on my deck, I just had my second and final can of beer. A fine ending to a fine day.


----------



## SINC

I too thought it a unique puppet. I will now have that cold beer.. Water heater in and all taps bled. Long time to get it right but got a 40 gal tank. All supplies and installation for $790. Was quoted $1,150 by a plumbing firm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too thought it a unique puppet. I will now have that cold beer.. Water heater in and all taps bled. Long time to get it right but got a 40 gal tank. All supplies and installation for $790. Was quoted $1,150 by a plumbing firm.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Clear skies and 14C temps with no wind make it an ideal telescope night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

_



All supplies and installation for $790. Was quoted $1,150 by a plumbing firm.

Click to expand...

_Quite a difference, and you deserve a beer or two for the savings!!

We had to replace our 60 gal electric water heater a few years ago and followed the recommendation to use Home Depot. 

As suggested when we asked the salesperson, we ended up with a better quality heater, full installation and recycle and a better warranty for not that much extra than trying to do any sort of DIY. I think I may have had a beer or two after being exhausted watching the plumber do all the work. 

And he had to come back the next day as he didn't have the proper size drain pan after being reminded several times, so he did most of the install all over again, which of course meant another couple of beers I think as I recall!!!


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, SAP is up for the day with a gif 'German Engineering At Its Finest' as well as an infographic look at Star Wars and Lucille Ball Harpo Marx Mirror Routine in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That Lucille Ball Harpo Marx Mirror Routine is a classic. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we speak. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just brought back some freshly baked bagels and homemade blueberry jam. Anyone interested in sharing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly lunch time here. Any requests? Anybody????


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, lunch is over and I am going to watch the SF Giants vs Atlanta Braves game on my iPad while sitting outside with a cold one or two. Anyone is free to join me. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Don't tell me the score, I'm watching it later tonight on MLB! How are things Marc, hot here today but only 80f or 26C.

Local news station was interviewing a woman in her 80's who just got married for the fourth time.
She married a banker when in her 20's
She married a circus ringmaster in her 40's
She married a preacher when she was in her 60's
Now she's married to an undertaker.

When asked why she married men with such diverse careers, she answered:
I married one for the money, two for the show, three to get ready, and four to go


----------



## pm-r

And that ladies and gentlemen is what is know as a real genuine groooooaaaannnneeeerrrr….


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> And that ladies and gentlemen is what is know as a real genuine groooooaaaannnneeeerrrr….


Gee, is there any other kindbeejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don't tell me the score, I'm watching it later tonight on MLB! How are things Marc, hot here today but only 80f or 26C.
> 
> Local news station was interviewing a woman in her 80's who just got married for the fourth time.
> She married a banker when in her 20's
> She married a circus ringmaster in her 40's
> She married a preacher when she was in her 60's
> Now she's married to an undertaker.
> 
> When asked why she married men with such diverse careers, she answered:
> I married one for the money, two for the show, three to get ready, and four to go


OK ............ it was a great game and worth watching, especially the 5th inning for the Giants. :clap:

15C and sunny here. Must mow the lawn now.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And that ladies and gentlemen is what is know as a real genuine groooooaaaannnneeeerrrr….


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Gee, is there any other kindbeejacon


From you, Rp ................ well, let's just say you come up with some good ones each day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> And that ladies and gentlemen is what is know as a real genuine groooooaaaannnneeeerrrr….





Rps said:


> Gee, is there any other kindbeejacon




And let it be known that my comment was not meant to be negative in any way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp. have you watched the Giants game yet????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow morning for some SAP and TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, still having issues with the new URL for SAP, so for now mybirdie lives another day.

Today a gif on how to catch Piranhas, a video of a young squeeze box player and sidewalks that display poetry when it rains in Boston.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, still having issues with the new URL for SAP, so for now mybirdie lives another day..


:clap::clap:Long live mybirdie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"When one door of happiness closes, another opens; but often we look so long at the closed door that we do not see the one which has been opened for us." Helen Keller


----------



## Dr.G.

https://soundcloud.com/janice-louis...7675105097&fb_action_types=soundcloud:publish

A sweet song. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad ............

Editorial Cartoon | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm here today only 78f so this is good news. We haven't had any rain all month and might see some this weekend. My Braves weren't exactly stellar in the 5th last night.......maybe they should have taken it!

A smile : The cat and the Husband

A man absolutely hated his wife's cat and decided to get rid of him one day by driving him 20 blocks from his home and leaving him at the park. As he arrived home, the cat was walking up the driveway.

The next day he decided to drive the cat 40 blocks away. He put the beast out and headed home. Driving back up his driveway, there was the cat!

He kept taking the cat further and further, and the cat would always beat him home. At last he decided to drive a few miles away, turn right, then left, past the bridge, then right again and another right until he reached what he thought was a safe distance from his home and left the cat there.

Hours later the man calls home to his wife: "Jen, is the cat there?"

"Yes", the wife answers, "why do you ask?"

Frustrated, the man answered, "Put the little bastard on the phone, I'm lost and need directions."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm here today only 78f so this is good news. We haven't had any rain all month and might see some this weekend. My Braves weren't exactly stellar in the 5th last night.......maybe they should have taken it!
> 
> A smile : The cat and the Husband
> 
> A man absolutely hated his wife's cat and decided to get rid of him one day by driving him 20 blocks from his home and leaving him at the park. As he arrived home, the cat was walking up the driveway.
> 
> The next day he decided to drive the cat 40 blocks away. He put the beast out and headed home. Driving back up his driveway, there was the cat!
> 
> He kept taking the cat further and further, and the cat would always beat him home. At last he decided to drive a few miles away, turn right, then left, past the bridge, then right again and another right until he reached what he thought was a safe distance from his home and left the cat there.
> 
> Hours later the man calls home to his wife: "Jen, is the cat there?"
> 
> "Yes", the wife answers, "why do you ask?"
> 
> Frustrated, the man answered, "Put the little bastard on the phone, I'm lost and need directions."


Morning, Rp. However, my Giants were great in the 5th. :clap::clap:

"I'm lost and need directions." :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow and Sunday are the Lunenburg Kennel Club dog shows. I shall be showing Stella in all four shows, Deborah will be showing Teddy, and they are both up against two champion standard wirehaired doxies from Shelburne, NS. So, wish me/us luck. I/we shall need it. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Best of luck Marc! A smile for you

A friend of mine tried to annoy me with bird puns, but I soon realized that toucan play at that game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Best of luck Marc! A smile for you
> 
> A friend of mine tried to annoy me with bird puns, but I soon realized that toucan play at that game.


Merci, mon ami.

:lmao::lmao: Good one. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Tomorrow and Sunday are the Lunenburg Kennel Club dog shows. I shall be showing Stella in all four shows, Deborah will be showing Teddy, and they are both up against two champion standard wirehaired doxies from Shelburne, NS. So, wish me/us luck. I/we shall need it. Merci, mes amis.



Good luck with the Lunenburg Duel of the standard wire-haired Doxies…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good luck with the Lunenburg Duel of the standard wire-haired Doxies…


Thank you, Patrick. This will be more like the Gunfight at the OK Corral. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get everyone ready for the dog show today. Wish me well. I have started to brew some fresh coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with the dog show today Marc, may you go forth and prosper!

Just awaiting SAP to upload with a large gif that takes some time of a guy who rides his bicycle up a set of stairs. Also some more great rodeo shots for you to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good luck with the dog show today Marc, may you go forth and prosper!
> 
> Just awaiting SAP to upload with a large gif that takes some time of a guy who rides his bicycle up a set of stairs. Also some more great rodeo shots for you to enjoy.


Thank you, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am back home after the first of today's two shows. Stella won best female doxie and Teddy won best male doxie. Then, Teddy beat Stella as best standard wirehaired doxie. Then Teddy finished 4th in the Hound Group, and then won best Hound Puppy. So, Deborah is very pleased with him .......... and I grieve for Stella. Still, I go back at 130PM today to try again. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Well, that is a pretty good performance if you ask me, Marc. You ought to be pleased as to your day so far. Hopefulyy more good luck will follow you this afternoon.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, sounds like good news Marc, congrats!

A morning SAP smile Don?

Jesus and his disciples were walking around one day, when Jesus said, "The
Kingdom of Heaven is like 3x squared plus 8x minus 9." The disciples
looked very puzzled, and finally asked Peter, "What on earth does Jesus
mean - the Kingdom of Heaven is like 3x squared plus 8x minus 9? Peter
said, "Don't worry. It's just another one of his parabolas."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, that is a pretty good performance if you ask me, Marc. You ought to be pleased as to your day so far. Hopefulyy more good luck will follow you this afternoon.


Thank you, Don. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, sounds like good news Marc, congrats!
> 
> A morning SAP smile Don?
> 
> Jesus and his disciples were walking around one day, when Jesus said, "The
> Kingdom of Heaven is like 3x squared plus 8x minus 9." The disciples
> looked very puzzled, and finally asked Peter, "What on earth does Jesus
> mean - the Kingdom of Heaven is like 3x squared plus 8x minus 9? Peter
> said, "Don't worry. It's just another one of his parabolas."


Thanks, Rp.

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I am back home after the first of today's two shows. Stella won best female doxie and Teddy won best male doxie. Then, Teddy beat Stella as best standard wirehaired doxie. Then Teddy finished 4th in the Hound Group, and then won best Hound Puppy. So, Deborah is very pleased with him .......... and I grieve for Stella. Still, I go back at 130PM today to try again. We shall see.



Congrats to you both and your dogs Marc, well done.

But I couldn't help thinking of you and your dogs when I read our local Raeside cartoonist's cartoon:
The Other Coast Comic Strip, June 03, 2016 on GoComics.com


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Congrats to you both and your dogs Marc, well done.
> 
> But I couldn't help thinking of you and your dogs when I read our local Raeside cartoonist's cartoon:
> The Other Coast Comic Strip, June 03, 2016 on GoComics.com


Thanks, Patrick. And that cartoon is so very true. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

This afternoon's show was a bust for both Teddy and Stella. Such is Life. Still, there is also tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Well, lookie here what a local reader sent me taken today in some strange location. Wonder where that was?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, lookie here what a local reader sent me taken today in some strange location. Wonder where that was?


Looks familiar, Don. A nice shot of the Lunenburg harbor. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch, and then it is off once again to the dog show with Stella. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks familiar, Don. A nice shot of the Lunenburg harbor. :clap:


Yep someone from St. Albert was there today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep someone from St. Albert was there today.


:clap::clap::clap: Wish it was you, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap: Wish it was you, Don.


Me too Marc, just got the motor home back yesterday after the repairs to the steering arm and tie rod ends and new tires, some $4,170.80 later.

Now that it has a new toilet, new refrigerator, tires and the steering it is ready for such a trip. The bigger question is, am I?


----------



## SINC

Morning and that coffee sure smells good, Marc. Today on SAP a set of Stony Plain rodeo shots with more to come tomorrow from the Wildwood Bronc Bustin'. Also a cow who loves her neck massage and an instant beer machine/

Also a Sunday Whatzit? that may prove tricky.

And perhaps the best video in a while with a grown man blowing bubbles. Amazing stuff!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning and that coffee sure smells good, Marc. Today on SAP a set of Stony Plain rodeo shots with more to come tomorrow from the Wildwood Bronc Bustin'. Also a cow who loves her neck massage and an instant beer machine/
> 
> Also a Sunday Whatzit? that may prove tricky.
> 
> And perhaps the best video in a while with a grown man blowing bubbles. Amazing stuff!


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. I will wait for Patrick's answer to the Whatzit pic. Great bubbles video clip, especially the last few seconds and his hat. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too Marc, just got the motor home back yesterday after the repairs to the steering arm and tie rod ends and new tires, some $4,170.80 later.
> 
> Now that it has a new toilet, new refrigerator, tires and the steering it is ready for such a trip. The bigger question is, am I?


Yikes. Still, we have plenty of room in the house and outside in the driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah's guess is a snuff box to the Whatzit picture. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg, Nova Scotia Best Things to See and Do - Travel Yourself | Travel Yourself

Don, come to see us ............. and your son.


----------



## CubaMark

Just getting up and around here.... time for a quick breakfast, then it's back to painting the house (Day 2). At least we have a little helper....


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to see/hear, Mark. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from the first show. Neither Teddy or Stella did anything this morning. I am being pulled for a neighbor who Stella adores. Maybe she can do better than I have done these past three shows. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah wants to know the answer to the Whatzit picture, so might you PM me the answer so I can tell her? She is hooked.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. I will wait for Patrick's answer to the Whatzit pic. Great bubbles video clip, especially the last few seconds and his hat. :clap:



Now where was that bubble mixture available when my kids were growing up…??? I would have been a hero but still did pretty well with some detergent and something else we sometimes tried adding.

And gee, almost forgot about The Sunday Whatzit? But I have no idea about what appears to be a semi sharpened stick, but the metal Hercules thing is a handy container for an ink pad and a rubber stamp.

The two "lids" lift up to become handles that hold the rubber letter stamp underneath the top part while the bottom part go the container holds the refillable ink pad.

Maybe the stick was to help arrange putting any rubber letters into alignment in some slots or something. ??? Just a guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Now where was that bubble mixture available when my kids were growing up…??? I would have been a hero but still did pretty well with some detergent and something else we sometimes tried adding.
> 
> And gee, almost forgot about The Sunday Whatzit? But I have no idea about what appears to be a semi sharpened stick, but the metal Hercules thing is a handy container for an ink pad and a rubber stamp.
> 
> The two "lids" lift up to become handles that hold the rubber letter stamp underneath the top part while the bottom part go the container holds the refillable ink pad.
> 
> Maybe the stick was to help arrange putting any rubber letters into alignment in some slots or something. ??? Just a guess.


Makes more sense than what my wife predicted, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Deborah wants to know the answer to the Whatzit picture, so might you PM me the answer so I can tell her? She is hooked.



I like her "snuff box" guess Marc and I at first glimpse thought maybe a container for blasting caps as Hercules was a US dynamite factory on the West coast and I grew up with the Canadian CIL one on James Island, but it didn't look like it would have been secure enough so then I figured it had to be something else which I mentioned.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I like her "snuff box" guess Marc and I at first glimpse thought maybe a container for blasting caps as Hercules was a US dynamite factory on the West coast and I grew up with the Canadian CIL one on James Island, but it didn't look like it would have been secure enough so then I figured it had to be something else which I mentioned.


Merci, Patrick. I shall pass it on.


----------



## SINC

Patrick nailed it and for the record, that 'stick' is a toothpick for size comparison.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Patrick nailed it and for the record, that 'stick' is a toothpick for size comparison.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Patrick nailed it and for the record, that 'stick' is a toothpick for size comparison.



Hmmm…??? It that the new standard for size comparisons…???

It seems that there's a new "standard" happening much too often these days but all meant to go along with the "new and improved" stuff I guess…


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? It that the new standard for size comparisons…???
> 
> It seems that there's a new "standard" happening much too often these days but all meant to go along with the "new and improved" stuff I guess…


It was not new or a standard, it was simply an indication of the size of the object, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It was not new or a standard, it was simply an indication of the size of the object, nothing more, nothing less.



Sort of like the "indication of the size of the object" that so many use on the 'net these days and maybe even use a ruler like these, but it sure helps to know what the compared object is or its size, sorta like these…

One minor detail, are those rulers in Metric or Imperial to do any comparisons…????


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all early tomorrow for coffee and conversation. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Lots of rain this morning, so some hot coffee and dry toast might be in order.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, am having a technical issue with my provider Hostgator this morning so no SAP as yet this morning. It begin denying me the ability to upload around suppertime last night. I have contacted tech support, but so far no response.


----------



## SINC

SAP is now up and running after some issues with my host. Those issues have now been addressed. They also affected the URL change, thus the time lag. The new URL should be active within 48 hours or less once propagation is complete.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, am having a technical issue with my provider Hostgator this morning so no SAP as yet this morning. It begin denying me the ability to upload around suppertime last night. I have contacted tech support, but so far no response.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> SAP is now up and running after some issues with my host. Those issues have now been addressed. They also affected the URL change, thus the time lag. The new URL should be active within 48 hours or less once propagation is complete.


Just A Puppy In A Basket! -- Talk about cute ................ and not even a doxie. :love2: :love2:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Temps are more normal here this week, in the mid 70s. Morning smile for you...


Updated Nursery Rhymes:

Mary had a little pig,
She kept it fat and plastered;
And when the price of pork went up,
She shot the little bastard.
******************** 


Mary had a little lamb.
Her father shot it dead.
Now it goes to school with her,
Between two hunks of bread.
******************** 


Jack and Jill went up the hill
To have a little fun.
Stupid Jill forgot the pill
And now they have a son.
******************** 


Simple Simon met a pie man going to the fair.
Said Simple Simon to the pie man,
'What have you got there?'
Said the pie man unto Simon,
'Pies, you dumb ass' !!
******************** 


Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall,
Humpty Dumpty had a great fall.
All the kings' horses,
And all the kings' men.
Had scrambled eggs,
For breakfast again.
******************** 


Hey diddle, diddle, the cat took a piddle,
All over the bedside clock.
The little dog laughed to see such fun.
Then died of electric shock.
******************** 


Georgie Porgy pudding and pie,
Kissed the girls and made them cry.
And when the boys came out to play,
He kissed them too 'cause he was bi.
******************** 


There was a little girl who had a little curl
Right in the middle of her forehead.
When she was good, she was very, very good.
But when she was bad........
She got a fur coat, jewels, a waterfront condo, and a sports car.


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

You are on a roll these days, Rp. :clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> SAP is now up and running after some issues with my host. Those issues have now been addressed. They also affected the URL change, thus the time lag. The new URL should be active within 48 hours or less once propagation is complete.





> SAP June 6, 2016 Bixman wrote:
> Unknown if it is still manufactured. [Hercules pocket stamp]
> Bixman / St. Albert


With a quick google search, it seems they may still be available:
Inspector Stamp - Inspection Stamps and Number Stamps

And lots of other similar stamps it seems so they sure aren't dead yet: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=poc...hUKEwj53LiP-JPNAhVP6mMKHRvSD-cQsAQIHA#imgrc=_


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you folks tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, off to an early start with SAP today. A video featuring a hurdy gurdy, multiplying dogs and playing classical music on vegetables.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, off to an early start with SAP today. A video featuring a hurdy gurdy, multiplying dogs and playing classical music on vegetables.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once the doxies have been fed and I get my morning grading out of the way. Later ........


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, off to an early start with SAP today. A video featuring a hurdy gurdy, multiplying dogs and playing classical music on vegetables.


Interesting SAP this morning, Don. Loved the Multiplying Dogs! :lmao: I actually knew the meaning of watching your p's and q's. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting SAP this morning, Don. Loved the Multiplying Dogs! :lmao: I actually knew the meaning of watching your p's and q's. :clap:


Morning Marc, there is but one item left in the I never knew that series and I bet you knew it too when it appears in a few days. Then, no more.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, there is but one item left in the I never knew that series and I bet you knew it too when it appears in a few days. Then, no more.


Only one more item????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a guy feeding the fish in a novel way in our gif, a touching video honouring the last living 9/11 rescue dog and the San Andreas Fault 'locked, loaded and ready to roll' with big quake, expert says.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have walked along the San Andreas fault in California.

""If anyone is hungry, we still have 40 dinners available."" :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I have walked along the San Andreas fault in California.


Morning Marc, given that story it may be best not to repeat that walk! :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, given that story it may be best not to repeat that walk! :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Very foggy now, with a possibility of thunderstorms a bit later today. We all know how doxies "love" thunder. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here this week so that is nice. For those in the "OMG! You did what I said!" Department

A wife asks her husband, a software engineer...
"Could you please go shopping for me and buy one carton of milk, and if they have eggs, get 6!" A short time later the husband comes back with 6 cartons of milk. The wife asks him, "Why the hell did you buy 6 cartons of milk?" "They had eggs", he replied.


----------



## CubaMark

G'day folks. I'm late for breakfast, I know... and I haven't had coffee yet today. Truly amazing that I'm able to walk and talk....

Having a bit of a kerfuffle with a client. On the side I provide editing / translation / grab-bag of services and have submitted invoices for payment. Client is a Canadian university where I had been employed (part time) fairly steadily for a couple of decades up until 2010. Now as an external vendor, they need to file me under a different mechanism for direct deposit. They're insisting on the provision of a cancelled (void) cheque.

A cheque. A physical, paper thing. I've heard of them, but I can't say I've laid eyes or hands on one in about 20 years.

Despite having all of the proper institution / routing-branch / account information, they are simply unable (citing "policy") to move ahead with payment until I provide an actual voided cheque (a scan will do, apparently).

This morning I made a last attempt to use logic (I know, I know, that counts for nothing in the face of an embedded bureaucratic process). If it fails, then I have no recourse but to order cheques from my bank, have them sent to a family member's address in Canada, have a family member scratch "VOID" across the cheque, scan it, and email it to me so that I can email it to the university's finance office.

Welcome to the 21st Century, the Digital Age!


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, sounds to me like a really backwards Canadian university.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> … … …
> This morning I made a last attempt to use logic (I know, I know, that counts for nothing in the face of an embedded bureaucratic process). If it fails, then I have no recourse but to order cheques from my bank, have them sent to a family member's address in Canada, have a family member scratch "VOID" across the cheque, scan it, and email it to me so that I can email it to the university's finance office.
> 
> Welcome to the 21st Century, the Digital Age!



Hmmm…??? Most Canadian banks/financial institutions that I know of or have dealt with can issue and provide a small number of checks you can use so you don't have to order a huge stack of them.


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r, that may be the route I have to go - remembering that I'm 5000km away....


----------



## Rps

Paul and his best friend were coming out of church one day, and the preacher was standing at the door as he always is to shake hands. He grabbed his friend by the hand and pulled him aside. 

The Pastor said to him, "You need to join the Army of the Lord!" 

Paul's friend replied, "I'm already in the Army of the Lord, Pastor." 

Pastor questioned, "How come I don't see you except at Christmas and Easter?" 

He whispered back, "I'm in the secret service."

An afternoon smile for you.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> pm-r, that may be the route I have to go - remembering that I'm 5000km away....



I thought they had advanced well past just using Carlos and his donkeys to transport such things down there… 

_



This morning I made a last attempt to use logic (I know, I know, that counts for nothing in the face of an embedded bureaucratic process). If it fails, then I have no recourse but to order cheques from my bank, have them sent to a family member's address in Canada, have a family member scratch "VOID" across the cheque, scan it, and email it to me so that I can email it to the university's finance office.

Click to expand...

_BTW: That may not work depending on how the check is used as quite often they rely on the _*magnetic ink*_ on the printed cheque to be used in their cheque readers.

If they don't need that, you could grab a sample cheque from the 'net and modify it or just create one in Pages etc., mark it VOID and email it to them as an attachment. If they would accept that. Hmmm…???


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cooler here this week so that is nice. For those in the "OMG! You did what I said!" Department
> 
> A wife asks her husband, a software engineer...
> "Could you please go shopping for me and buy one carton of milk, and if they have eggs, get 6!" A short time later the husband comes back with 6 cartons of milk. The wife asks him, "Why the hell did you buy 6 cartons of milk?" "They had eggs", he replied.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> G'day folks. I'm late for breakfast, I know... and I haven't had coffee yet today. Truly amazing that I'm able to walk and talk....
> 
> Having a bit of a kerfuffle with a client. On the side I provide editing / translation / grab-bag of services and have submitted invoices for payment. Client is a Canadian university where I had been employed (part time) fairly steadily for a couple of decades up until 2010. Now as an external vendor, they need to file me under a different mechanism for direct deposit. They're insisting on the provision of a cancelled (void) cheque.
> 
> A cheque. A physical, paper thing. I've heard of them, but I can't say I've laid eyes or hands on one in about 20 years.
> 
> Despite having all of the proper institution / routing-branch / account information, they are simply unable (citing "policy") to move ahead with payment until I provide an actual voided cheque (a scan will do, apparently).
> 
> This morning I made a last attempt to use logic (I know, I know, that counts for nothing in the face of an embedded bureaucratic process). If it fails, then I have no recourse but to order cheques from my bank, have them sent to a family member's address in Canada, have a family member scratch "VOID" across the cheque, scan it, and email it to me so that I can email it to the university's finance office.
> 
> Welcome to the 21st Century, the Digital Age!


Memorial University just wanted my bank account number and the transit number.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Paul and his best friend were coming out of church one day, and the preacher was standing at the door as he always is to shake hands. He grabbed his friend by the hand and pulled him aside.
> 
> The Pastor said to him, "You need to join the Army of the Lord!"
> 
> Paul's friend replied, "I'm already in the Army of the Lord, Pastor."
> 
> Pastor questioned, "How come I don't see you except at Christmas and Easter?"
> 
> He whispered back, "I'm in the secret service."
> 
> An afternoon smile for you.


:lmao::lmao::clap::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? Most Canadian banks/financial institutions that I know of or have dealt with can issue and provide a small number of checks you can use so you don't have to order a huge stack of them.





CubaMark said:


> pm-r, that may be the route I have to go - remembering that I'm 5000km away....


This would make sense. However, logic from the university might not be on your side today, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just had a great BBQ with Deborah's secret sauce. :love2::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Deborah and I have been invited over to a neighbor's house for some wine and cheese. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

What a marathon to begin my day. Rapid Weaver, the software I use for SAP released a major new issue about three weeks back and yesterday issued its second update of version 7.0.2. That resulted in the entire site produced with 7.0 and 7.01 to be republished. The result was a one hour and seven minute upload today, so it set me behind by and hour and I just finished up tomorrow's issue now as I cannot start until the upload is complete and the hot links checked.

I had the wheels on the motor home torqued again now that I got 100 km on it so the new tires and steering repairs are complete.

And that reminds me that the repairs to the 1949 Meteor were completed yesterday and the car is now back to normal after last fall's mishap so I will be another G note poorer when it is dropped off at my garage around 10:00 this morning.

The good news is that I can go for a cruise on the weekend.

Hopefully that is the end of all my mechanical issues for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The good news is that I can go for a cruise on the weekend." Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care/desire/need some freshly brewed coffee? Any tea drinkers out there?


----------



## Dr.G.

I Will Sing You Home video wins communications award - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Very moving, even if you are not from Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/prfCkIOdeAc?rel=0&controls=0&showinfo=0
Cute ...........


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Memorial University just wanted my bank account number and the transit number.


It took almost an hour being bounced around the bank's directory tree, finding voicemail boxes and no human beings, etc., to finally get a real, live person. Some kid (?) picks up the phone and says "Yeah?". 

Thinking I incorrectly dialled, I asked.. "Uh.... did I dial incorrectly? Is this XXXX Bank?" "Oh, yeah, this is XXXXX Bank". Must have been "take your apathetic teenage son to work" day or something. The person whose extension I called was in the cubicle beside this stoner.

She was pleasant, though rather confused that the university was asking for a letter confirming my banking information, and perplexed that the downloadable PDF used to set up Direct Deposit that's on their website was insufficient.

In the end, she was happy to fire off (via archaic facsimile machine) the letter, and I've just received confirmation that they will now go ahead and process payment.

Given the turnaround time that I'm used to with this university, I should see the cash right about the time I get back from our summer vacation, instead of before or during, when I need the cash the most....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> It took almost an hour being bounced around the bank's directory tree, finding voicemail boxes and no human beings, etc., to finally get a real, live person. Some kid (?) picks up the phone and says "Yeah?".
> 
> Thinking I incorrectly dialled, I asked.. "Uh.... did I dial incorrectly? Is this XXXX Bank?" "Oh, yeah, this is XXXXX Bank". Must have been "take your apathetic teenage son to work" day or something. The person whose extension I called was in the cubicle beside this stoner.
> 
> She was pleasant, though rather confused that the university was asking for a letter confirming my banking information, and perplexed that the downloadable PDF used to set up Direct Deposit that's on their website was insufficient.
> 
> In the end, she was happy to fire off (via archaic facsimile machine) the letter, and I've just received confirmation that they will now go ahead and process payment.
> 
> Given the turnaround time that I'm used to with this university, I should see the cash right about the time I get back from our summer vacation, instead of before or during, when I need the cash the most....


Well, I guess this is a partial victory for you.


----------



## SINC

With today's electronic banking being almost 'instant' one would think payment could be made in seconds, not weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> With today's electronic banking being almost 'instant' one would think payment could be made in seconds, not weeks.


True. Que sera sera.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> With today's electronic banking being almost 'instant' one would think payment could be made in seconds, not weeks.




It seems to depend on the direction and nearly all bank account withdrawals seem to occur almost instantly, yet deposits seem to take days or weeks regardless of who's making the deposits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some SAP and TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> It seems to depend on the direction and nearly all bank account withdrawals seem to occur almost instantly, yet deposits seem to take days or weeks regardless of who's making the deposits.


Odd, but I do not find this to be any issue with my bank, CIBC. I can deposit a cheque with my iPhone by photo to one account and transfer the very same funds to another in the next 30 seconds without issue, ever. Then I can go to any bank machine and withdraw the funds in as little as 10 minutes later in cash.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I scroll through today's SAP.

Bird Bounces Golf Ball On The Cart Path! :clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a short, but odd clip about that bird. Although no locations was given for that event, by the look of that bird, I suspect Australia??


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a short, but odd clip about that bird. Although no locations was given for that event, by the look of that bird, I suspect Australia??


Interesting. Why a speculation of Australia?


----------



## Dr.G.

Minor 3.0 magnitude earthquake felt in Yarmouth area - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting. We felt something at the time of "the quake" ............ same as last year.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Why a speculation of Australia?


Just that the bird looks like it might be in Oz, never seen anything like that anywhere else. Or maybe South America or Africa? Does not look like anything I know of in North America.

Just used the link to YouTube and now see it is from Brazil. Shudda done that first!


----------



## Rps

Morning smile..

Four old men went into the pro shop after playing 18 holes of golf.

The pro asked, "Did you guys have a good game today?"

The first old guy said, "Yes, I had three riders today."

The second old guy said, "I had the most riders ever. I had five."

The third old guy said, "I had seven riders, the same as last time."

The last old man said, "I beat my old record. I had 12 riders today."

After they went into the locker room, another golfer who had heard the old guys talking about their game went to the pro and said, "I've been playing golf for a long time and thought I knew all the terminology of the game, but what's a rider?"

The pro said, "A rider is when you hit the ball far enough to actually get in the golf cart and ride to it."


----------



## SINC

Thanks Rp, that one is destined for SAP.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, try this one....

A lady golfer went into the pro shop after her round and the pro asked her "How'd it go?" and she replied "Not so good. I got stung by a wasp and it threw the entire rest of my game off". The pro asked "Where'd ya get stung?" and she says "Between the first and second hole". 

'Your stance is too wide" the pro replied.


----------



## SINC

Now that is an oldie, but a goodie. Might be a wee bit risque for SAP though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just that the bird looks like it might be in Oz, never seen anything like that anywhere else. Or maybe South America or Africa? Does not look like anything I know of in North America.
> 
> Just used the link to YouTube and now see it is from Brazil. Shudda done that first!


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning smile..
> 
> Four old men went into the pro shop after playing 18 holes of golf.
> 
> The pro asked, "Did you guys have a good game today?"
> 
> The first old guy said, "Yes, I had three riders today."
> 
> The second old guy said, "I had the most riders ever. I had five."
> 
> The third old guy said, "I had seven riders, the same as last time."
> 
> The last old man said, "I beat my old record. I had 12 riders today."
> 
> After they went into the locker room, another golfer who had heard the old guys talking about their game went to the pro and said, "I've been playing golf for a long time and thought I knew all the terminology of the game, but what's a rider?"
> 
> The pro said, "A rider is when you hit the ball far enough to actually get in the golf cart and ride to it."


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc, try this one....
> 
> A lady golfer went into the pro shop after her round and the pro asked her "How'd it go?" and she replied "Not so good. I got stung by a wasp and it threw the entire rest of my game off". The pro asked "Where'd ya get stung?" and she says "Between the first and second hole".
> 
> 'Your stance is too wide" the pro replied.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now that is an oldie, but a goodie. Might be a wee bit risque for SAP though.


 Way too risqué for SAP, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a meeting with the two associate deans in the faculty of education at Mount Saint Vincent in Halifax. The entire university is trying to shift over to distance learning with online courses. Sadly, the fac. of ed has only a few who want to teach in this format. So, I presented myself, and might become a contractual or sessional for them comes next winter. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Good luck with that Marc. I'm still leaning to being retired retired. 

Don, maybe this one...

Two Scottish nuns have just arrived in the USA by boat and one says to the other, "I hear that the people in this country actually eat dogs."

"That’s odd," her companion replies, "but if we shall live in America, we might as well do as the Americans do."

Nodding emphatically, the mother superior points to a hot dog vendor and they both walk towards the cart. "Two dogs, please," says one.

The vendor is pleased to oblige, wraps both hot dogs in foil, and hands them over the counter. Excitedly, the nuns hurry to a bench and begin to un-wrap their ‘dogs’.

The mother superior begins to blush and, then, staring at it for a moment, leans to the other nun and whispers cautiously, "What part… did you get…?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good luck with that Marc. I'm still leaning to being retired retired.
> 
> Don, maybe this one...
> 
> Two Scottish nuns have just arrived in the USA by boat and one says to the other, "I hear that the people in this country actually eat dogs."
> 
> "That’s odd," her companion replies, "but if we shall live in America, we might as well do as the Americans do."
> 
> Nodding emphatically, the mother superior points to a hot dog vendor and they both walk towards the cart. "Two dogs, please," says one.
> 
> The vendor is pleased to oblige, wraps both hot dogs in foil, and hands them over the counter. Excitedly, the nuns hurry to a bench and begin to un-wrap their ‘dogs’.
> 
> The mother superior begins to blush and, then, staring at it for a moment, leans to the other nun and whispers cautiously, "What part… did you get…?"


:lmao:

Well, I enjoy being a teleprofessor and this is a new experience, so it is a win-win for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man photoshops Dachshund to the size she thinks she is - Dogs Monthly

Cute


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, off to an early start this morning with some cute shots of goslings, a story about a stuck elevator and how to make instant ice cold beer in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Or have you gone back to sleep? :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Not knowing when the dawn will come, I open every door."

Emily Dickinson


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee, some fresh farm eggs (any style you want) and some home made bagels and blueberry jam?????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Or have you gone back to sleep? :yawn:


I did Marc, but am back up and ready for that coffee now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did Marc, but am back up and ready for that coffee now.


Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II sets sail for summer | The Chronicle Herald

Finally ................................... :clap:


----------



## Rps

Hot! Here, will hit 90f today, so a morning smile to ease the heat. 
One afternoon a rich man was riding in his limousine when he saw two men along the roadside eating grass. Disturbed, he ordered his driver to stop and he got out to investigate.

He asked one man, 'Why are you eating grass?'
'We don't have any money for food,' the poor man replied. 'We have to eat grass.'

'Well, then, you can come with me to my house and I'll feed you,' the rich man said.
'But, sir, I have a wife and two children with me. They are over there, under that tree.'

'Bring them along,' the rich man replied. Turning to the other poor man he announced, 'You come with us, also.'
The second man, in a pitiful voice then said, 'But sir, I also have a wife and six children with me.'

'Bring them all, as well,' the rich fellow answered.
They all climb in the car, which was no easy task, even for a car as large as the limousine. Once underway, one of the poor fellows turned to the rich gent and said, 'Sir, you are too kind. Thank you for taking all of us with you.'

The rich man replied, 'Glad to do it. You'll really love my place. The grass is almost a foot high.'


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 20C here, Rp. A pleasant afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Oh Look, the pooch got shaved!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet. She must feel better now in hot weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah made some great BBQ ribs with her secret sauce. :love2::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/buzzfeedtasty/videos/vb.1614251518827491/1760948114157830/?type=2&theater

Looks like a great treat for dessert. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Oh Look, the pooch got shaved!



Along with all the motorhome and classic car repairs, that should really balance and lighten the budget!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah made some great BBQ ribs with her secret sauce. :love2::clap::love2:



And what do you charge for shipping…and are they smoked as well…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And what do you charge for shipping…and are they smoked as well…???


No charge for regular patrons of the Café Chez Marc. We ship via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies fed and taken outside before this morning's rain. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but the coffee is just now brewing. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is up for your Sunday reading with the Whatzit, A big ol' gator and a chuckle about tense.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is up for your Sunday reading with the Whatzit, A big ol' gator and a chuckle about tense.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Is the Whatzit pic an air gauge? Had something like that for my bike.

Past tents???????? :lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. Sorry but the Whatzit? is not an air gauge. You are very close though as it IS a gauge.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. Sorry but the Whatzit? is not an air gauge. You are very close though as it IS a gauge.


Coffee coming right up, Don. My only other guess would be a depth gauge for some sort of hole, most likely in mm. The more shallow the hole, the less mm will show up on the gauge. Or, it could be used for making holes, in that the more you push, the deeper the little bit goes into soft items like clay or dough. That's all I have. We shall have to wait for Patrick to wake up to give us the exact answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee coming right up, Don. My only other guess would be a depth gauge for some sort of hole, most likely in mm. The more shallow the hole, the less mm will show up on the gauge. Or, it could be used for making holes, in that the more you push, the deeper the little bit goes into soft items like clay or dough. That's all I have. We shall have to wait for Patrick to wake up to give us the exact answer.


Well Marc, you have successfully guessed that it is indeed a type of depth gauge. That noted it is not in mm, nor is it for any of the uses you suggest. It does not make or measure 'holes' of any kind. Oh, so close.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, you have successfully guessed that it is indeed a type of depth gauge. That noted it is not in mm, nor is it for any of the uses you suggest. It does not make of measure 'holes' of any kind. Oh, so close.


This is going to be a wild guess, since I don't know anything about auto repair. Does it involve tire treads and the depth of the groove depth in the tire? The further down you go the less tread left in the tire, as in 1/23 "


----------



## Dr.G.

While I am most likely wrong in my guess about the gauge, I did know the derivation of 'Brass Monkeys'


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This is going to be a wild guess, since I don't know anything about auto repair. Does it involve tire treads and the depth of the groove depth in the tire? The further down you go the less tread left in the tire, as in 1/23 "


Yessir, that is it exactly! :clap:

A tire thread depth gauge.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> While I am most likely wrong in my guess about the gauge, I did know the derivation of 'Brass Monkeys'


As I mentioned here recently, that was the final item in that series and most would know the source.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yessir, that is it exactly! :clap:
> 
> A tire thread depth gauge.


Interesting. It was just a wild guess on my part.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As I mentioned here recently, that was the final item in that series and most would know the source.


I learned the meaning when I first went to St. John's and saw a reenactment of the British defense of Signal Hill.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. It was just a wild guess on my part.



I'd say that your early descriptions were spot on Marc and I was suspecting it was just as you guessed just from your logic and description and I hadn't even got to SAP yet this morning. Good logical thinking and well done, especially for a non-automotive type.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd say that your early descriptions were spot on Marc and I was suspecting it was just as you guessed just from your logic and description and I hadn't even got to SAP yet this morning. Good logical thinking and well done, especially for a non-automotive type.


Merci, mon ami. I was told that I needed new tires to pass Nova Scotia inspection this year. So, I bought new tires, but did not know how they measured the tread.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. I was told that I needed new tires to pass Nova Scotia inspection this year. So, I bought new tires, but did not know how they measured the tread.
> … …?



I've heard that some in the tire/auto garage repair business refer to those tire depth gauges as the _money gauge_, sort of the indicator tool to tell how much money the existing tires have cost and roughly how much new replacement tires will cost or something like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I've heard that some in the tire/auto garage repair business refer to those tire depth gauges as the _money gauge_, sort of the indicator tool to tell how much money the existing tires have cost and roughly how much new replacement tires will cost or something like that.


Interesting. The folks at Toyota said that our original tires were going bald on the tires and that they would not pass inspection.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. The folks at Toyota said that our original tires were going bald on the tires and that they would not pass inspection.




I'd say that using an inspection test would be almost the last reason to suggest having good tires and they usually only use minimum measurements at best.

I've always used the best tires with good tread I could afford, as when one stops and thinks about it for a second, they are the only things between you (and any passengers) and the road providing any traction.

And each tire only has about the same "footprint" as a man's shoe makes. That's not very much!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> While I am most likely wrong in my guess about the gauge, I did know the derivation of 'Brass Monkeys'



Now that may depend on what version you knew about Marc and the one on SAP today seems to be one of the most popular but maybe not the most accurate. i.e.:

Brass Monkeys : snopes.com

Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey - meaning and origin.

https://www.truthorfiction.com/brassmonkeys/

and more…
https://www.google.com/search?clien...he+balls+off+a+brass+monkey&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Don something for SAP?

Michael O'Leary was waiting at the bus stop with his friend, Paddy Maguire, when a lorry went by loaded up with rolls of turf. 

O'Leary opined, 'I'm gonna do that when I win de lottery, Maguire.'

'What's that, Michael?' responds his mate.

'Send me lawn away to be cut,' concludes O'Leary


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd say that using an inspection test would be almost the last reason to suggest having good tires and they usually only use minimum measurements at best.
> 
> I've always used the best tires with good tread I could afford, as when one stops and thinks about it for a second, they are the only things between you (and any passengers) and the road providing any traction.
> 
> And each tire only has about the same "footprint" as a man's shoe makes. That's not very much!!!


I don't scrimp on the purchase of tires, Patrick, and the senior's discount I now get helps to pay for the best tires.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I don't scrimp on the purchase of tires, Patrick, and the senior's discount I now get helps to pay for the best tires.



I wasn't saying or implying that you did Marc, but that the inspection stations usually go on the minimum standards, but than that's just their job. Unfortunately not all are aware of the fact and others go for the lowest possible cost just to get by.

But it seems that not many provinces still require any testing. The provinces of New Brunswick and Prince Edward Island require annual safety inspections, in Nova Scotia, a safety inspection is required every two years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Don something for SAP?
> 
> Michael O'Leary was waiting at the bus stop with his friend, Paddy Maguire, when a lorry went by loaded up with rolls of turf.
> 
> O'Leary opined, 'I'm gonna do that when I win de lottery, Maguire.'
> 
> 'What's that, Michael?' responds his mate.
> 
> 'Send me lawn away to be cut,' concludes O'Leary


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wasn't saying or implying that you did Marc, but that the inspection stations usually go on the minimum standards, but than that's just their job. Unfortunately not all are aware of the fact and others go for the lowest possible cost just to get by.
> 
> But it seems that not many provinces still require any testing. The provinces of New Brunswick and Prince Edward Island require annual safety inspections, in Nova Scotia, a safety inspection is required every two years.


Yes, Deborah noticed that the tires were going bald and was not surprised when they said that they needed to be replaced.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Let's all have a good day to start this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Only Known Video Of Mark Twain- How Cool Is That? - abcdlyfe

A unique bit of history.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. A good day starts with a pic of Lunenburg on SAP along with a clear bathroom door, a wireless bungee jump and truth in advertising.


----------



## pm-r

Well it seems like I'll have a change in routine tomorrow, the hospital called and said they have an opening to do detailed angiogram explorotory and Angioplasty that they already have done various external scans for.

Be at the hospital at 6:15am they said and a slight maybe chance for overnight stay. So I know where I'll be for most of the day anyway.

It's comforting that my RN nurse-daughter will be close by as she just recently transferred to that department, and I think she may just have done something to help speedup the surgery that was planned for within a month or so. But they had said that some months ago as well.

It will be nice if they can fix the circulation etc. so that I'll be able to walk properly again. The last previous surgery sure did something to goof things up in that walking department and my feet look like they've been inflated but not quite like the Michelin Man.


----------



## CubaMark

Best of luck tomorrow, pm-r. Nice to see that whole having kids thing paying off for you  

Keep us in the loop.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. A good day starts with a pic of Lunenburg on SAP along with a clear bathroom door, a wireless bungee jump and truth in advertising.


Afternoon, Don. That was a great shot of the Lunenburg harbor front.

The "Wireless Bungee Jump" was a true "leap of faith" ........... especially since he was falling head first. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well it seems like I'll have a change in routine tomorrow, the hospital called and said they have an opening to do detailed angiogram explorotory and Angioplasty that they already have done various external scans for.
> 
> Be at the hospital at 6:15am they said and a slight maybe chance for overnight stay. So I know where I'll be for most of the day anyway.
> 
> It's comforting that my RN nurse-daughter will be close by as she just recently transferred to that department, and I think she may just have done something to help speedup the surgery that was planned for within a month or so. But they had said that some months ago as well.
> 
> It will be nice if they can fix the circulation etc. so that I'll be able to walk properly again. The last previous surgery sure did something to goof things up in that walking department and my feet look like they've been inflated but not quite like the Michelin Man.


Good luck, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Patrick, having undergone two angiogram, angioplasty, stent implant procedures I can honestly say they are pretty much a piece of cake as an experience that is easy on a guy.

Good luck with your procedure and I hope it turns out to be just as easy and productive as mine was some 16 years ago now.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Patrick, having undergone two angiogram, angioplasty, stent implant procedures I can honestly say they are pretty much a piece of cake as an experience that is easy on a guy.
> 
> Good luck with your procedure and I hope it turns out to be just as easy and productive as mine was some 16 years ago now.



Thanks Don and the others for your comforting thoughts and wishes.

It's especially comforting to hear from someone who's "been there and done that"… 

And it seems that those doing the work are some of the best locally which is also nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all as our thoughts are with Patrick today as he undergoes treatment.

Today on SAP a look 36 years back at Cab Calloway performing Minnie The Moocher in the Blues Brothers movie, a gif with a badminton wizard and just for Marc, a story about a Mark Twain quote misunderstood by a bible store in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all as our thoughts are with Patrick today as he undergoes treatment.
> 
> Today on SAP a look 36 years back at Cab Calloway performing Minnie The Moocher in the Blues Brothers movie, a gif with a badminton wizard and just for Marc, a story about a Mark Twain quote misunderstood by a bible store in WEBBITS.


Morning, Don. Yes, let us all keep Patrick in our thoughts and prayers during his treatment today.

Found that Mark Twain comment interesting ........... especially where it was located.

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking about Mark Twain ....

Bill Murray, whose 'humour seems to defy time itself,' nabs Mark Twain comedy prize - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Coffee would be great, thanks Marc. Just finished up SAP for tomorrow, so now all I have left is to replace the items used for tomorrow with stories and pics to maintain my one month supply of material to use.

My mechanic is coming over this afternoon to replace and upgrade the electric trunk lock on my 49 Meteor. The mechanism is from a 1981 Toyota and is old and tired, so a new Bear Claw unit is going in. It will be nice to drive without worrying the trunk lid will pop up unexpectedly on a major road. That now leaves just the steering wheel to be changed. Without power steering the current small wheel at 13" does not have enough leverage to turn the wheels at slow speed without great effort. The 15" 1950 Mercury wheel I found and refinished will eliminate that issue. Thing is, it is not a spline mount and it has to be jury rigged to fit the Meteor. Always something.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Don. Good luck with your car.


----------



## Dr.G.

"To see a world in a grain of sand, and heaven in a wildflower, hold infinity in the palm of your hand and eternity in an hour." William Blake


----------



## Rps

Morning all. From the files...

DEMOCRATIC 

You have two cows.
Your neighbor has none.
You feel guilty for being successful.
Barbara Streisand sings for you.

REPUBLICANISM

You have two cows.
Your neighbor has none.
So?

SOCIALIST 

You have two cows.
The government takes one and gives it to your neighbor.
You form a cooperative to tell him how to manage his cow.

COMMUNIST 

You have two cows.
The government seizes both and provides you with milk.
You wait in line for hours to get it.
It is expensive and sour.

CAPITALISM, AMERICAN STYLE

You have two cows.
You sell one, buy a bull, and build a herd of cows.

BUREAUCRACY, AMERICAN STYLE

You have two cows.
Under the new farm program the government pays you to shoot one, milk the other, and then pours the milk down the drain.

AMERICAN CORPORATION 

You have two cows.
You sell one, lease it back to yourself and do an IPO on the 2nd one.
You force the two cows to produce the milk of four cows. You are surprised when one cow drops dead. You spin an announcement to the analysts stating you have downsized and are reducing expenses.
Your stock goes up.

FRENCH CORPORATION

You have two cows.
You go on strike because you want three cows.
You go to lunch and drink wine.
Life is good.

JAPANESE CORPORATION 

You have two cows.
You redesign them so they are one-tenth the size of an ordinary cow and produce twenty times the milk.
They learn to travel on unbelievably crowded trains.
Most are at the top of their class at cow school.

GERMAN CORPORATION

You have two cows.
You engineer them so they are all blond, drink lots of beer, give excellent quality milk, and run a hundred miles an hour.
Unfortunately they also demand 13 weeks of vacation per year.

ITALIAN CORPORATION

You have two cows but you don't know where they are.
While ambling around, you see a beautiful woman.
You break for lunch.
Life is good.

RUSSIAN CORPORATION 

You have two cows.
You have some vodka.
You count them and learn you have five cows.
You have some more vodka.
You count them again and learn you have 42 cows.
The Mafia shows up and takes over however many cows you really have. 

TALIBAN CORPORATION 

You have all the cows in Afghanistan , which are two.
You don't milk them because you cannot touch any creature' s private parts.
You get a $40 million grant from the US government to find alternatives to milk production but use the money to buy weapons.

IRAQI CORPORATION 

You have two cows.
They go into hiding.
They send radio tapes of their mooing. 

POLISH CORPORATION 

You have two bulls.
Employees are regularly maimed and killed attempting to milk them. 

BELGIAN CORPORATION 

You have one cow.
The cow is schizophrenic.
Sometimes the cow thinks he's French, other times he's Flemish.
The Flemish cow won't share with the French cow.
The French cow wants control of the Flemish cow's milk.
The cow asks permission to be cut in half.
The cow dies happy.

FLORIDA CORPORATION 

You have a black cow and a brown cow.
Everyone votes for the best looking one.
Some of the people who actually like the brown one best accidentally vote for the black one.
Some people vote for both.
Some people vote for neither.
Some people can't figure out how to vote at all.
Finally, a bunch of guys from out-of-state tell you which one you think is the best-looking cow.

CALIFORNIA CORPORATION 

You have millions of cows.
They make real California cheese.
Only five speak English.
Most are illegals.
Arnold likes the ones with the big udders


----------



## SINC

that one must be making the rounds Rp, I got that very one from my bro-in-law in Winnipeg this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> that one must be making the rounds Rp, I got that very one from my bro-in-law in Winnipeg this morning.


Yes, I too have seen this before as well, Don. Still, it is humorous if read till the end. Not that I agree with all the statements, but it is still funny. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Another "joke" making the internet rounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/187449284687132/videos/vb.187449284687132/989816931117026/?type=2&theater

Enjoy a good laugh with Stan and Ollie. :lmao: :lmao:

June 16th is Stan Laurel's birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is going to experiment with a new secret sauce for chicken on the BBQ. Anyone care to join us?


----------



## pm-r

Well, back home and much earlier than expected no doubt due to all your good wishes, and thanks again for those.

Basically the technician/surgeon did a "visual" down one leg and said the minimal arterial blockage wasn't worth doing anything further about. So that's sort of goof news but leaves the cause of the problem unsolved.

So for now I'll just take it easy as I was told to and enjoy some of the shang humor.

PS: What happened to and where are the Canadians in the "You have two cows…" piece…???

Anyway, thanks again to all for your good wishes.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

You folks missed a great BBQ. Her secret sauce was a hit.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, back home and much earlier than expected no doubt due to all your good wishes, and thanks again for those.
> 
> Basically the technician/surgeon did a "visual" down one leg and said the minimal arterial blockage wasn't worth doing anything further about. So that's sort of goof news but leaves the cause of the problem unsolved.
> 
> So for now I'll just take it easy as I was told to and enjoy some of the shang humor.
> 
> PS: What happened to and where are the Canadians in the "You have two cows…" piece…???
> 
> Anyway, thanks again to all for your good wishes.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Welcome home, Patrick. Sorry that the situation was not resolved re your foot. What now??


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome home, Patrick. Sorry that the situation was not resolved re your foot. What now??



Thanks Marc, and I don't know what's next, but I'll give it time for the Dr.s involved to review any "pictures" they took and reports.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, and I don't know what's next, but I'll give it time for the Dr.s involved to review any "pictures" they took and reports.


Well, good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have started the OtHD coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good timing on the coffee this morning.

Today on SAP a gif about cow licks, a video on how to peel spuds quickly and a restaurant for naked folks, but not fat naked folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good timing on the coffee this morning.
> 
> Today on SAP a gif about cow licks, a video on how to peel spuds quickly and a restaurant for naked folks, but not fat naked folks.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## SINC

Thank you sir, a nice warm coffee and now I can go back to sleep for a few hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thank you sir, a nice warm coffee and now I can go back to sleep for a few hours.


See you when you wake up. :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Up and at 'em again and ready for a wet day as the rain continued all night long, but is supposed to quit by this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Up and at 'em again and ready for a wet day as the rain continued all night long, but is supposed to quit by this afternoon.


Rise and shine, Don .............. even if your St.A. skies will not today.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, rainy here today but we need it.

Some visual puns on this site for those interested

17 Puns That Are So Bad, They’re Good – Pleated-Jeans.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, rainy here today but we need it.
> 
> Some visual puns on this site for those interested
> 
> 17 Puns That Are So Bad, They’re Good – Pleated-Jeans.com


Morning, Rp. 

Anit-climb axe????????????????? :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

I thought you would like that one. There is one I really like which is a couple in a marriage counselor's office. It's called the Wife of Pi. She is the numeral 4 and her husband if Pi, her comments are " he's so irrational and just keeps going on and on". One of my favs....


----------



## SINC

Swiped that link for SAP WEBBITS!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I thought you would like that one. There is one I really like which is a couple in a marriage counselor's office. It's called the Wife of Pi. She is the numeral 4 and her husband if Pi, her comments are " he's so irrational and just keeps going on and on". One of my favs....


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I forgot to ask, how is your monograph of ESL strategies coming along?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I forgot to ask, how is your monograph of ESL strategies coming along?


Have had a few set backs due to some family issues, but I hope to have it done for the fall. Thanx for asking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Have had a few set backs due to some family issues, but I hope to have it done for the fall. Thanx for asking.


Sorry to hear this. Let me know if you need someone to review it for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some 4PM ice tea and treats????? :love2:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee. A good day starts with a pic of Lunenburg on SAP along with a clear bathroom door, a wireless bungee jump and truth in advertising.



I'm a bit slow here and really enjoyed the _wireless bungee jump_, until I started to think and check out the end.

And I don't know if anyone else got it but it was basically an ad spoof for IKEA advertising the cordless device chargers they were releasing a few years ago.

My eldest son found a confirmation source after I sent him my doubts on its validity and what was at the end. 

PS: He's heavy into paragliding in between his Apple dealer duties he owns and runs in Whitehorse.

As I sent him:
_"Did we just get bamboozled with a sneaky IKEA ad?? See the end @ 2:55+:
"Wireless bungee jumping. One day"
"Wireless charging. Today"
"IKEA Wireless Charging Collection"
Hmmm…??? I think we got had… ???? "_

YUP!!! See:
FALSE: 'Wireless' Bungee Jumping : snopes.com


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm a bit slow here and really enjoyed the _wireless bungee jump_, until I started to think and check out the end.
> 
> And I don't know if anyone else got it but it was basically an ad spoof for IKEA advertising the cordless device chargers they were releasing a few years ago.
> 
> My eldest son found a confirmation source after I sent him my doubts on its validity and what was at the end.
> 
> PS: He's heavy into paragliding in between his Apple dealer duties he owns and runs in Whitehorse.
> 
> As I sent him:
> _"Did we just get bamboozled with a sneaky IKEA ad?? See the end @ 2:55+:
> "Wireless bungee jumping. One day"
> "Wireless charging. Today"
> "IKEA Wireless Charging Collection"
> Hmmm…??? I think we got had… ???? "_
> 
> YUP!!! See:
> FALSE: 'Wireless' Bungee Jumping : snopes.com


I wondered how on earth that was possible, Patrick. Thanks for the verification, or non-verification. Paix, mon ami. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I wondered how on earth that was possible, Patrick. Thanks for the verification, or non-verification. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> How are you feeling today?



Yeah, that was a bit questionable and then I really started to question it Marc. 

And thanks you all your good wishes, I'm pretty well back to normal today thanks Marc which isn't really normal and hopefully a proper fix can be found in the near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah, that was a bit questionable and then I really started to question it Marc.
> 
> And thanks you all your good wishes, I'm pretty well back to normal today thanks Marc which isn't really normal and hopefully a proper fix can be found in the near future.


Do they have any idea what is causing the swelling? Is it water or blood that is not circulating well? (If this question is too personal, just ignore it).


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Do they have any idea what is causing the swelling? Is it water or blood that is not circulating well? (If this question is too personal, just ignore it).


If they know, they haven't told me. But they have said were suspicious and believed the cause was poor circulation that some of the pre-tests indicated but were found to be a false-positive with the probe yesterday which the surgeon called the "gold standard". i.e.: things are what they are shown to be.

They don't seem too concerned but I am 'cause I can't walk any distance without pain which can become extreme at times, right up to my thighs.

The strange part is it has gotten worse since my last hospital surgery visit in the Spring of 2014 which was due to a screwup with the Fall 2013 abdominal aorta surgery. 

BTW: The main display monitor they use is huge and about 60" at least I'd say, so they get a good view and so they should for apparently a million dollar machine or combo unit. Thank God for good health care coverage.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If they know, they haven't told me. But they have said were suspicious and believed the cause was poor circulation that some of the pre-tests indicated but were found to be a false-positive with the probe yesterday which the surgeon called the "gold standard". i.e.: things are what they are shown to be.
> 
> They don't seem too concerned but I am 'cause I can't walk any distance without pain which can become extreme at times, right up to my thighs.
> 
> The strange part is it has gotten worse since my last hospital surgery visit in the Spring of 2014 which was due to a screwup with the Fall 2013 abdominal aorta surgery.
> 
> BTW: The main display monitor they use is huge and about 60" at least I'd say, so they get a good view and so they should for apparently a million dollar machine or combo unit. Thank God for good health care coverage.


Wow. Sorry to hear of this situation. Do meds, like Xeralto, help any?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Sorry to hear of this situation. Do meds, like Xeralto, help any?


I don't know and I'll leave that up to the Drs. and see what they hopefully come up with for a solution.

But I very much doubt that Xeralto would even be a thought having just googled it to find out what is is, considering that they said my taking of a regular ASA tablet a day was excessive. One baby ASA tablet OK. Nothing more!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't know and I'll leave that up to the Drs. and see what they hopefully come up with for a solution.
> 
> But I very much doubt that Xeralto would even be a thought having just googled it to find out what is is, considering that they said my taking of a regular ASA tablet a day was excessive. One baby ASA tablet OK. Nothing more!!


Agreed, leave it up to the doctors ............. hopefully they will find the causal factors and provide some prescriptive measures. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

I thought I would get the morning smile in early....

There was a prison break and I saw a midget climb up the fence. As he jumped down he sneered at me and I thought, well that’s a little condescending.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I don't know and I'll leave that up to the Drs. and see what they hopefully come up with for a solution.
> 
> But I very much doubt that Xeralto would even be a thought having just googled it to find out what is is, considering that they said my taking of a regular ASA tablet a day was excessive. One baby ASA tablet OK. Nothing more!!


I have been on one regular 325 mg ASA coated tablet per day for 16 years now and have been advised NOT to substitute a baby aspirin. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I thought I would get the morning smile in early....
> 
> There was a prison break and I saw a midget climb up the fence. As he jumped down he sneered at me and I thought, well that’s a little condescending.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we speak .......... and some treats are in the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is done for the day. You may enjoy the gif today of a couple of kids at the ball park.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is done for the day. You may the gif today of a couple of kids at the ball park.


Cool. You are never too young or old to catch a baseball. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Yessiree, one can have a ball at any age.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yessiree, one can have a ball at any age.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia educator uses cameras to teach English in Ethiopia - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Rp, you might find this of some interest.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Everyone is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid" - Albert Einstein


----------



## Dr.G.

It is coming to Halifax this weekend. Last year, it was in Vancouver and made the Stanley Cup riots look like a church social. Thus, the warnings have gone out to everyone in Nova Scotia. It is expected that over 100,000 doxies will be there ...... which will be the greatest gathering of doxies since they roamed freely on the Canadian prairies back in the 19th century.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rain today, so that is good. Been very dry here this month but hot.

A smile or two for you...

My battery had an alkaline problem, so it went to AA meetings

Herb gardeners who work extra get thyme and a half

Last night, I kept dreaming that I had written Lord of the Rings. The wife said I'd been Tolkien in my sleep


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia educator uses cameras to teach English in Ethiopia - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Rp, you might find this of some interest.


Hi Marc, interesting article. I have used cameras in my classes. This reminds me of the Frierean approach, to a lesser degree. But, I very much like the drawing of the important points in one's life. Might use that myself. I do something similar but I used mind maps in a group setting.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I have been on one regular 325 mg ASA coated tablet per day for 16 years now and have been advised NOT to substitute a baby aspirin. Go figure.


Sinc and Patrick, I was on 81 mg for a nu,her of years and stopped using it. There are a number of issues with aspirin. I talked with my doctor and he agreed with me. Marc's statement of doctor's advice is a good one, but I always believed in questioning them as well. Hope things get better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rain today, so that is good. Been very dry here this month but hot.
> 
> A smile or two for you...
> 
> My battery had an alkaline problem, so it went to AA meetings
> 
> Herb gardeners who work extra get thyme and a half
> 
> Last night, I kept dreaming that I had written Lord of the Rings. The wife said I'd been Tolkien in my sleep


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, interesting article. I have used cameras in my classes. This reminds me of the Frierean approach, to a lesser degree. But, I very much like the drawing of the important points in one's life. Might use that myself. I do something similar but I used mind maps in a group setting.


A fine idea, Rp. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc and Patrick, I was on 81 mg for a nu,her of years and stopped using it. There are a number of issues with aspirin. I talked with my doctor and he agreed with me. Marc's statement of doctor's advice is a good one, but I always believed in questioning them as well. Hope things get better.


Luckily, my current doctor does not mind me questioning him. My past doctor in St. John's was not a fan of my "second guessing" her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some TGIF coffee brewing as I await the new edition of SAP. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up since 5AM grading. :yawn: :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is up and waiting with a unique video of an oddly satisfying nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is up and waiting with a unique video of an oddly satisfying nature.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? 

Yes, that was a very unique slow motion video ............ quite amazing and relaxing.

Loved the pics of the red squirrel. Saw a couple here this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Signs like these are going up all over Nova Scotia as people with their doxies descend upon our fine province. With over 100,000 doxies likely to attend, people are getting a bit nervous.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Had quite storm last night but today and this weekend it will be sunny and hit 90f. Summer is here.

Something for SAP maybe.....

Wives say the darndest things....
A man who is driving a car is stopped by a police officer. The following exchange takes place....

The man says "What's the problem officer?"
Officer: You were going at least 75 in a 55 zone.
Man: No sir, I was going 65.
Wife: Oh, Harry. You were going 80.
[Man gives his wife a dirty look.]

Officer: I'm also going to give you a ticket for your broken tail light.
Man: Broken tail light? I didn't know about a broken tail light!
Wife: Oh Harry, you've known about that tail light for weeks.
[Man gives his wife a dirty look.]

Officer: I'm also going to give you a citation for not wearing your
seat belt.
Man: Oh, I just took it off when you were walking up to the car.
Wife: Oh, Harry, you never wear your seat belt.
Man turns to his wife and yells: "Shut your damn mouth!"

Officer turns to the woman and asks, "Ma'am, does your husband talk to you like this all the time?

Wife says: "No officer, only when he's drunk!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Had quite storm last night but today and this weekend it will be sunny and hit 90f. Summer is here.
> 
> Something for SAP maybe.....
> 
> Wives say the darndest things....
> A man who is driving a car is stopped by a police officer. The following exchange takes place....
> 
> The man says "What's the problem officer?"
> Officer: You were going at least 75 in a 55 zone.
> Man: No sir, I was going 65.
> Wife: Oh, Harry. You were going 80.
> [Man gives his wife a dirty look.]
> 
> Officer: I'm also going to give you a ticket for your broken tail light.
> Man: Broken tail light? I didn't know about a broken tail light!
> Wife: Oh Harry, you've known about that tail light for weeks.
> [Man gives his wife a dirty look.]
> 
> Officer: I'm also going to give you a citation for not wearing your
> seat belt.
> Man: Oh, I just took it off when you were walking up to the car.
> Wife: Oh, Harry, you never wear your seat belt.
> Man turns to his wife and yells: "Shut your damn mouth!"
> 
> Officer turns to the woman and asks, "Ma'am, does your husband talk to you like this all the time?
> 
> Wife says: "No officer, only when he's drunk!"


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished mowing the lawn with the doxies outside. They are not afraid of the lawnmower, but chose to sleep under the deck in the shade. Smart doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is shaping up to be a cold beer with lunch sort of day.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/22Minutes/videos/10153682355343339/


----------



## Rps

Don, a site for SAP maybe

21 Pun Business Names So Bad, They're Good | SMOSH


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, a site for SAP maybe
> 
> 21 Pun Business Names So Bad, They're Good | SMOSH


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> This is shaping up to be a cold beer with lunch sort of day.


In Windsor we call that February! It is 90 here today and will be 91 or more tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> In Windsor we call that February! It is 90 here today and will be 91 or more tomorrow.


Wow. I don't think that it has ever gotten this hot here in Lunenburg. 20C and full sun at just past 6PM. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. I don't think that it has ever gotten this hot here in Lunenburg. 20C and full sun at just past 6PM. A fine afternoon.


I'm sure Don will concur, but the weather here can be wild. Oppressive heat is the norm and so are thunderstorms. In fact, today is the 70th anniversary of a tornado that started in Detroit, came across the river( which is 1/2 mile wide) roared through Windsor and Tecumseh and almost crossed back into the U.S. At Lake St. Clair. It destroyed 500 buildings, 400 were homes, and killed 17 people.....and all this happened within 5 minutes! Windsor was the only town I've worked in with tornado shelters in the factories.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm sure Don will concur, but the weather here can be wild. Oppressive heat is the norm and so are thunderstorms. In fact, today is the 70th anniversary of a tornado that started in Detroit, came across the river( which is 1/2 mile wide) roared through Windsor and Tecumseh and almost crossed back into the U.S. At Lake St. Clair. It destroyed 500 buildings, 400 were homes, and killed 17 people.....and all this happened within 5 minutes! Windsor was the only town I've worked in with tornado shelters in the factories.


A friend of mine used to live in Windsor, ON, and said it was the humidity that was the killer. He moved there from Saskatoon, SK, but there was heat without humidity there.


----------



## Rps

I was in Virginia a couple of years ago and it was 92. It was dry, but heat is heat. Here the heat is also heavy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I was in Virginia a couple of years ago and it was 92. It was dry, but heat is heat. Here the heat is also heavy.


Worst dry heat I ever experienced was 117F in Phoenix, Arizona in July,1974. Worst humidex I experienced was in Waycross, Georgia, when it hit 113F. Worst NYC heat was in July, 1977, just two days before I came to St. John's, NL, when it hit 102F


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I was in Virginia a couple of years ago and it was 92. It was dry, but heat is heat. Here the heat is also heavy.


Wait until you have a humid heat wave in northern Georgia ..................... brutal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Paul Simon says latest album, Stranger to Stranger, could be his last - The Globe and Mail

Sad. He graduated a few years before me at Forest Hills High School.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Worst dry heat I ever experienced was 117F in Phoenix, Arizona in July,1974. Worst humidex I experienced was in Waycross, Georgia, when it hit 113F. Worst NYC heat was in July, 1977, just two days before I came to St. John's, NL, when it hit 102F


Wallaceburg, Ontario, July 1971 was 112° F with RH at 100%. Damn near died.

Lasted for three full days. Don't miss the humiditty at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wallaceburg, Ontario, July 1971 was 112° F with RH at 100%. Damn near died.
> 
> Lasted for three full days. Don't miss the humiditty at all.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A nice sunrise is forming in the east. Time to get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, most of SAP is up, but a very large gif today is taking a long time to load. It is an interesting gif though of a fail at a Chinese apartment building.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, most of SAP is up, but a very large gif today is taking a long time to load. It is an interesting gif though of a fail at a Chinese apartment building.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

That was an amazing gif. It was like the side of the building was just being peeled away. 

'I now pronounce you man and wife.' :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great, thanks. Just finished up tomorrow's edition with a video you will not like and that's all I have to say about that until tomorrow. That will be offset by a tale of government that you will like.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great, thanks. Just finished up tomorrow's edition with a video you will not like and that's all I have to say about that until tomorrow. That will be offset by a tale of government that you will like.


Can't wait, Don. 

Coffee coming right up.

Happy pre-Father's Day to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark should enjoy this one, along with anyone who speaks some Spanish.

A Mexican magician tells the audience that he will disappear at the count of 3. He says "uno" ... "dos" ... POOF!!!!! He disappeared without a tres.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Mark should enjoy this one, along with anyone who speaks some Spanish.
> 
> A Mexican magician tells the audience that he will disappear at the count of 3. He says "uno" ... "dos" ... POOF!!!!! He disappeared without a tres.


A decade in this country, and I still don't know the Spanish equivalent of *groan*


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> A decade in this country, and I still don't know the Spanish equivalent of *groan*


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap:

Here in this house in Lunenburg, NS, we would just say "Oy vey".


----------



## Rps

One good line deserves another...

I heard Apple is designing a new automatic car. But they're having trouble installing windows!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> One good line deserves another...
> 
> I heard Apple is designing a new automatic car. But they're having trouble installing windows!


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Keep it up, Rp.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Wallaceburg, Ontario, July 1971 was 112° F with RH at 100%. Damn near died.
> 
> Lasted for three full days. Don't miss the humidity at all.




Gads!!

That'd damn near deadly!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gads!!
> 
> That'd damn near deadly!!


True. The closest I came to heat related death was during the first summer I spent in Waycross, Georgia. The humidex hit a high of 113F in the middle of a ten day heat wave. The temps never got below 88F, and that was only at about 3AM each day. Every day it was 100F+ with high humidity ................ day after day after day after day ................. thought I was going to die. XX) XX) Luckily, they grow us tough in New York City, and I survived.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:INOVASCO57

Luckily, no such weather here in Lunenburg ............. and we get a nice ocean breeze in the summer time which helps.


----------



## Rps

One thing I don't get is the U.S. use of the dew point.....I still don't understand it. Humidex is so much easier.

An amateur magician accidentally turns his wife into a loveseat and his two kids into armchairs. He starts to panic. He tries every trick in book but none work so, in desperation, he decides to take them to hospital.

Once at the hospital, the magician spends a sleepless night while the medical staff run numerous tests on the unfortunate woman and children. 
Finally, the head doctor comes out into the corridor to speak to the magician.

"How are my family?" he asks worriedly, "Are they alright?" 

The doctor replies, "they're comfortable..."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> One thing I don't get is the U.S. use of the dew point.....I still don't understand it. Humidex is so much easier.
> 
> An amateur magician accidentally turns his wife into a loveseat and his two kids into armchairs. He starts to panic. He tries every trick in book but none work so, in desperation, he decides to take them to hospital.
> 
> Once at the hospital, the magician spends a sleepless night while the medical staff run numerous tests on the unfortunate woman and children.
> Finally, the head doctor comes out into the corridor to speak to the magician.
> 
> "How are my family?" he asks worriedly, "Are they alright?"
> 
> The doctor replies, "they're comfortable..."


Dew point is important if you are going to mow the lawn ........... or harvest hay, Rp.

Comfortable?!?!?!? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday's Father's Day Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

5 Tricks Dachshunds Use to Get Out Of Being Punished - Wiener Dog Daily

Cute. Our doxies do these sorts of things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Father`s Day to any fathers out there in ehMacLand. Coffee is now being served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Authentic Seacoast Brewery and Distillery opens new facility in Guysborough - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A unique combo.


----------



## SINC

Good morning Marc, SAP is ready to go with the items mentioned yesterday (a video you will not like offset by a tale of government that you will like) and more rodeo shots, but also a brand new way to play Whatzit? Today is kind of a picture puzzle. The shot contains some odd things that those who are observant will find. Can you find at least two?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?
The only two things that I immediately saw in the Whatzit pic were the Roman numerals for floors two up to eight, and the clothes line outside of the window on the 7th floor. There is a tilt to the whole picture which actually made me dizzy. The video clip of those stunts made me even more dizzy. Still, the picture of the tree watering made me chuckle. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, I want to remind you to send in your electronic RSVPs by Friday so that we can get an accurate head count for Don's birthday party celebration on Saturday, June 25th. We already have 328 confirmed guests (I assume that Don will come and bring Ann and Crystal, which would make it 331). However, there are only 400 chairs in The Café Chez Marc, so I might have to order in some more based on the head count. For the record, Don will be turning 72 years old, so that would be close to his "silver birthday anniversary", but I think that 72 is leather.


----------



## Rps

I'm in.

Also, a quick happy day to all Fathers out there. This is my usual greeting but some how it doesn't have the same ring as "happy day to all you mothers out there"......hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Also, a quick happy day to all Fathers out there. This is my usual greeting but some how it doesn't have the same ring as "happy day to all you mothers out there"......hmmmmmmmm


Good to hear, Rp.

Yes, it does not have the "same ring".


----------



## Rps

What did the grape say when it was stepped on? Nothing, it just let out a little wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> What did the grape say when it was stepped on? Nothing, it just let out a little wine.


An oldie but a goodie, Rp. :lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> Folks, I want to remind you to send in your electronic RSVPs by Friday so that we can get an accurate head count for Don's birthday party celebration on Saturday, June 25th.



Here's mine if there's still room left. 

But I'll be busy getting things ready here for my wife's 70th on the 27th. That's a BIG one I guess.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Good morning Marc, SAP is ready to go with the items mentioned yesterday (a video you will not like offset by a tale of government that you will like) and more rodeo shots, but also a brand new way to play Whatzit? Today is kind of a picture puzzle. The shot contains some odd things that those who are observant will find. Can you find at least two?




Well The Sunday Whatzit? is a bit of a puzzle to me and I don't know what gives with the brown boards or whatever they are on the balconies, but I'd say that one person sure watches different satellites with their dish than their neighbors with it facing off to the left while all the others are pointing to the right.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Here's mine if there's still room left.
> 
> But I'll be busy getting things ready here for my wife's 70th on the 27th. That's a BIG one I guess.


Yes, room for you, Patrick.

70 is a milestone, but Don is past that so we shall have to make a fuss over #72 for him.

Received the Queen's telegram ............. a bit of a disappointment. It reads "Happy 72nd birthday, Don. 72 is no biggie." Guess since she is now 90 it is all relative.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well The Sunday Whatzit? is a bit of a puzzle to me and I don't know what gives with the brown boards or whatever they are on the balconies, but I'd say that one person sure watches different satellites with their dish than their neighbors with it facing off to the left while all the others are pointing to the right.


Patrick, look closely and you will see that the brown boards form Roman numerals for the floors from 2 on up.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, look closely and you will see that the brown boards form Roman numerals for the floors from 2 on up.



I guess they label the floors differently than what I see, unless the first two floors are actually one double height floor but it doesn't seem so.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess they label the floors differently than what I see, unless the first two floors are actually one double height floor but it doesn't seem so.


I think that the picture was taken somewhere in Europe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Summer solstice brings longest daylight brings full moon - CNN.com

Great night for it here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoyed a glass of wine out on the back deck to watch the sun set and bid farewell to Father's Day.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Enjoyed a glass of wine out on the back deck to watch the sun set and bid farewell to Father's Day.



I'm also enjoying a nice glass of my U-brew dry red wine and just enjoyed viewing your various sunset views thanks to your local Nova Scotia Webcams - Royal Nova Scotia International Tattoo | Scotiabank Centre

Then we'll be joining my daughter and her male partner at our local Blue Coyote pub in about a half hour.

I don't think they serve Pacific oysters any more so I may just try their roast beef and yorkshire pudding with smashed potatoes Sunday special. Not sure if my stomach can tolerate a big meal, but there's always a doggie box… if there's even any left. 

I miss hearing from John in Burnaby and all their various meal exploits and trips etc. Anyone know what's happening there…???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. Want to take my telescope out on the back deck now that the winds have died down. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to celebrate the Summer Solstice. A beautiful full moon is now slowly setting in the west as the sun will soon rise in the east. All the doxies have been fed and let outside, so it is now time to get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, had a terrible time getting SAP online this morning. I began at 3:00 sand just now finished. Grrrr.

I had to take my MBP in to Apple for an assessment as it keeps shutting down so will not have it back for a few days. That leaves me with only the Mini to work with and it is very slow. Add to that a Telus internet slowdown for whatever reason and on top of that, Crystal uploaded a huge video to the school site which has tied up my net all night long. It is a year end video review she does every year of her class for the parents, so once I get my MBP back I will be burning 34 DVDs for her as I do every year.

I even had to pull the original gif and use a much smaller one to get the job done.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, had a terrible time getting SAP online this morning. I began at 3:00 sand just now finished. Grrrr.
> 
> I had to take my MBP in to Apple for an assessment as it keeps shutting down so will not have it back for a few days. That leaves me with only the Mini to work with and it is very slow. Add to that a Telus internet slowdown for whatever reason and on top of that, Crystal uploaded a huge video to the school site which has tied up my net all night long. It is a year end video review she does every year of her class for the parents, so once I get my MBP back I will be burning 34 DVDs for her as I do every year.
> 
> I even had to pull the original gif and use a much smaller one to get the job done.


Sounds like you could use some coffee, Don ................ decaf.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, interesting answers to the Sunday Whatzit. At least I got one of them correct. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I suggested the different format to Bixman and he thought it might be worth a try. We shall see if he reverts to the old format next Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I suggested the different format to Bixman and he thought it might be worth a try. We shall see if he reverts to the old format next Sunday.


I found this format interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to be a cold beer sort of day ............ sunny, warm and lots of work to do in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for a beer? Very sunny and 21C as we near 6PM.


----------



## SINC

Just got back from picking up the 49 from the detail shop that polished the scratches out..they did a fine job. Like magic they are gone. Time now for a cold beer, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got back from picking up the 49 from the detail shop that polished the scratches out..they did a fine job. Like magic they are gone. Time now for a cold beer, thanks.


Well, there is one beer left, Don. Guess you may have it. Enjoy ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Taking out my telescope to see the full moon. Quite a sight. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, there is one beer left, Don. Guess you may have it. Enjoy ............


Merci, sir, it is appreciated.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning, what's this I see? Is that a doxie on SAP? And have the things people send us, the daily gif and today's video all gone to the dogs? Good grief.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good Morning, what's this I see? Is that a doxie on SAP? And have the things people send us, the daily gif and today's video all gone to the dogs? Good grief.


Morning, Don. Looks like SAP has gone to the dogs today.  Yes, doxies and rain do NOT mix. XX):lmao: I liked that automatic ball launcher for dogs .............. except it would not work with our dogs .......... to do NOT like to fetch either. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I prepare to get into serious grading. Final are in and now grades have to be submitted by noon on Thursday. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Looks like SAP has gone to the dogs today.  Yes, doxies and rain do NOT mix. XX):lmao: I liked that automatic ball launcher for dogs .............. except it would not work with our dogs .......... to do NOT like to fetch either. tptptptp


Sounds familiar. Ely will fetch a ball or anything else if you throw it, but she will not give it up to be thrown again. She only does this once per item and the game is done.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sounds familiar. Ely will fetch a ball or anything else if you throw it, but she will not give it up to be thrown again. She only does this once per item and the game is done.


Well, one of our doxies will run after the ball .......... look at it ......... and then walk off without it. She figures " You threw it ...... you come get it." :heybaby::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning all, will have to put on my winter coat today as it will only be 28c here. Yesterday, with the humidex it hit 41c. Almost sidewalk egg frying weather!


----------



## SINC

That is why I did not like living in that area and have no regrets leaving that kind of humidity and temps behind.


----------



## Rps

Don, I've been here 3 years and still not used to the heat. It will come I hope.


----------



## SINC

I spent seven years there and never did adjust.


----------



## CubaMark

Finally having my coffee at 10am... had a bunch of running around to do this morning before the protests begin. 

Confrontations in the state of Oaxaca between teachers and the police erupted into violence yesterday. At least eight dead, countless wounded, 22 "missing"... police firing on those protesting the education reform passed by the government a couple of years ago but which is only now starting to be felt locally. Education workers across the country are planning marches, occupation of government facilities, etc., to force a change in how the Feds deal with the inconformity. 

Feelings are still very raw in Mexico following the 2014 disappearance (and presumed massacre) of 43 student teachers in Ayotzinapa. To date, only the remains of two of the missing have been identified.

A troubling time in this troubled country.... Many folks (ourselves included) have kept children home from school and not gone into work. The route from our house to my office is usually not affected by marches, etc., as it comes in on a peripheral highway, so I'm at my office in the university... which is very, very quiet today...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, will have to put on my winter coat today as it will only be 28c here. Yesterday, with the humidex it hit 41c. Almost sidewalk egg frying weather!


Yikes!!!!!!!!!!! XX)XX) You folks are going to have to move to Georgia for some cooler temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Finally having my coffee at 10am... had a bunch of running around to do this morning before the protests begin.
> 
> Confrontations in the state of Oaxaca between teachers and the police erupted into violence yesterday. At least eight dead, countless wounded, 22 "missing"... police firing on those protesting the education reform passed by the government a couple of years ago but which is only now starting to be felt locally. Education workers across the country are planning marches, occupation of government facilities, etc., to force a change in how the Feds deal with the inconformity.
> 
> Feelings are still very raw in Mexico following the 2014 disappearance (and presumed massacre) of 43 student teachers in Ayotzinapa. To date, only the remains of two of the missing have been identified.
> 
> A troubling time in this troubled country.... Many folks (ourselves included) have kept children home from school and not gone into work. The route from our house to my office is usually not affected by marches, etc., as it comes in on a peripheral highway, so I'm at my office in the university... which is very, very quiet today...


Que lastima. Stay safe, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Harrison Ford, Calista Flockhart spotted eating scrunchions in St. John's - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

They did not come to the Café Chez Marc since we do not serve scrunchions here.


----------



## pm-r

It sounds delicious once I looked up Scrunchions and fish and Brewis, but I think maybe not a wise choice for those on a salt and fat reduced diet. 

The Scrunchions sound yummy, and I think I'd have fried bread with it from the drippings. I don't know if that's just an English treat because of my English born parents or not???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sounds delicious once I looked up Scrunchions and fish and Brewis, but I think maybe not a wise choice for those on a salt and fat reduced diet.
> 
> The Scrunchions sound yummy, and I think I'd have fried bread with it from the drippings. I don't know if that's just an English treat because of my English born parents or not???


Yes, it sounds good ............... tastes even better .......... but one has to be careful about the fat and salt intake. Too many heart conditions here in The Shang to put this on the menu.


----------



## pm-r

It looks like they beat me to my idea of fried bread using the fat drippings and their idea of toutons which I had to lookup to see what it was…
Newfoundland Toutons - a much loved local favourite! - Rock Recipes


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like they beat me to my idea of fried bread using the fat drippings and their idea of toutons which I had to lookup to see what it was…
> Newfoundland Toutons - a much loved local favourite! - Rock Recipes


Tried those as well. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, another day of struggle with getting SAP online what with slow Telus speeds and an even slower Mac Mini that is just painful to use, but up it is.

Today we capture the elusive floating pizza in our gif, Intelligent Questions! and a British Airways jetliner lands with a square tire in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get into my grading of finals. Care for some coffee to "calm" your nerves?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, I could use some calming, then it is back to bed for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, I could use some calming, then it is back to bed for me.


OK. And there shall be some freshly brewed coffee when you awaken.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. There is now some freshly brewed coffee waiting for you to rise and face this OtHD. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a floating pizza???????? Cute.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, a floating pizza???????? Cute.


Yep they are rare but we find them on SAP!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep they are rare but we find them on SAP!


Rare ........... and soggy.


----------



## SINC

Finally got the 1950 Mercury steering wheel adapted to fit my 1949 Meteor, Took three tries over a year's time to succeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool, Don. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to spoofed doxies. We had some rain overnight and now there was some thunder and lightening as a sendoff to the rain. So, best to get up and feed the doxies, take them outside ........... and now watch them go back to sleep. I now must get some coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you sure were up early. Today on SAP kingbirds, bear in a tub and 'Wipeout" played like you have never heard it before. Did I mention it was on a ukulele?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you sure were up early. Today on SAP kingbirds, bear in a tub and 'Wipeout" played like you have never heard it before. Did I mention it was on a ukulele?


Well, I have just finished grading the finals from Intersession, so now I am free until Monday when summer school starts. As well, the doxies were up. Must go check out SAP now that my grades have been submitted. Later.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Should get some rain here today, that is surely needed. Next week is the Ford Fireworks display.....huge event here.

Marc, saw the Giants game last night, wow! Talk about not over till it's over......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Should get some rain here today, that is surely needed. Next week is the Ford Fireworks display.....huge event here.
> 
> Marc, saw the Giants game last night, wow! Talk about not over till it's over......


Afternoon, Rp. I miss the 4th of July fireworks at Coney Island when I was a boy.

Yes, this could be the year of the Giants once again (it's an even numbered year, as in 2010, 2013 and 2014 World Series champs). We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Should get some rain here today, that is surely needed. Next week is the Ford Fireworks display.....huge event here.
> 
> Marc, saw the Giants game last night, wow! Talk about not over till it's over......


Giants get DP to end close game | sfgiants.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might like this one --

Why did the chicken hold a seance?

He wanted to talk to the other side!


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Telescope time once again. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to see the final results in the British vote. Very shocking, at least for me. Guess we should serve some tea this morning along with some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was not surprised by the vote to leave the EU. Every single UK reader who submits items to me for years now have indicated they would vote to leave.

Today on SAP a look at Moving An Easter Island Statue in our daily gif and our video about Fried Chicken In The 18th Century.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I was not surprised by the vote to leave the EU. Every single UK reader who submits items to me for years now have indicated they would vote to leave.
> 
> Today on SAP a look at Moving An Easter Island Statue in our daily gif and our video about Fried Chicken In The 18th Century.


Morning, Don. An interesting way to move that statue. Loved the fried chicken recipe. 

""Well," said the ranger, "I never trust anyone who says that the Czech's in the male!""


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, you might like this one --
> 
> Why did the chicken hold a seance?
> 
> He wanted to talk to the other side!


How about this one.....

What do you get when you cross a Jehovah's Witness with an atheist?

Someone who knocks on your door for no apparent reason.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I was not surprised by the vote to leave the EU. Every single UK reader who submits items to me for years now have indicated they would vote to leave.
> 
> Today on SAP a look at Moving An Easter Island Statue in our daily gif and our video about Fried Chicken In The 18th Century.


Don, I wasn't, and without getting into politics here in the Shang, it was the demographics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> How about this one.....
> 
> What do you get when you cross a Jehovah's Witness with an atheist?
> 
> Someone who knocks on your door for no apparent reason.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

I suppose one could say that Britain said, 'EU later'.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I suppose one could say that Britain said, 'EU later'.



:clap::clap::lmao::clap::clap:


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> I suppose one could say that Britain said, 'EU later'.


Not funny! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suppose one could say that Britain said, 'EU later'.





Moscool said:


> Not funny! :lmao:


Afternoon, Francois (good evening, there). When I heard the final results for the vote, I started to think of any people I know in England. You and a vet I know who lives outside of London came to mind. Luckily, she is also a Canadian citizen so she can come back to Canada to practice if things get too bad there. What is the mood there? How did you vote (unless you want to keep your vote secret)?

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's another one for Rp.

Why are sea gulls called sea gulls?

Because if they flew over the bay and not the sea they would be called bay gulls.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Here's another one for Rp.
> 
> Why are sea gulls called sea gulls?
> 
> Because if they flew over the bay and not the sea they would be called bay gulls.


Where is that groan smilie when you need it?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Where is that groan smilie when you need it?


Maybe you have to be Jewish ............ or a lover of bagels, to appreciate this joke.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, still struggling with my Mini to produce SAP as my MBP has been gone for six days. It needed a new I/O board and a new logic board, the identical thing that happened to my first MBP purchased in Dec of 2014 and replaced entirely after getting a new logic board, I/O board and a display. That was one year ago this month and now it has happened again to that year old MBP. Does anyone have more bad luck with MBPs than me?

Today on SAP a dad falls asleep while babysitting, the use of big words and people who eat dirt and can't stop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Loved that gif of "Dad Fell Asleep Babysitting!" Sweet. Doxies do that, except the mom usually kept the dad from seeing the pups at that age. Liked the older couple having fun with the straw.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing but I might be the only one up to enjoy it. Got up early to the sound of morning birds and their songs. It was warm enough overnight for all windows to be left open.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, Don. Don't forget to come to your party. We have recieved 387 RSVPs to date.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are shaping up for Don's birthday party today, folks. Remember, we have valet parking as well.


----------



## Rps

Greeting and best wishes Don, and all. Hot again today. 

Don I liked the things people send us section of SAP..... No one could accuse the sender of meritricious sesquipedalianism.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Does anyone have more bad luck with MBPs than me?


I would say categorically... no. You are uniquely the recipient of very bad MBP voodoo.

Are you sure there are no other common electrical failures in addition to the MBP issues that might point to a problem with your home's power grid or something?

Maybe your "magnetic personality" is just too much for the gear?  

At least the Mini is ticking along. Good luck!


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> I would say categorically... no. You are uniquely the recipient of very bad MBP voodoo.
> 
> Are you sure there are no other common electrical failures in addition to the MBP issues that might point to a problem with your home's power grid or something?
> 
> Maybe your "magnetic personality" is just too much for the gear?
> 
> At least the Mini is ticking along. Good luck!


When being charged the MBP is on the very same surge protected power bar as the Mini so that would seem to rule that out.

I just cannot believe the trouble I have had, but it does run 10 hours a day, although Apple says they are built for just that.


----------



## CubaMark

Well... I'm awake. My brother in law showed up early to collect his BB Torch. "Something happened to it" and I have to say I impressed even myself in rescuing (apparently all) of the data on it... family photos, contacts, etc. Naturally, no backup.

His birthday's coming up. I think it's time we found him a decent smartphone... [URL="http://www.pompmall.com/doogee-x5-max.html]This one has been very well reviewed[/URL] for a decently-spec'd, low-end phone. Pretty incredibly for under a hundred bucks. It's almost in the "throw spare change at it" range. Thoughts?

Today is also our last full day available for painting before our guests arrive on Monday. Exterior, living room and one bedroom done, the master bedroom is 45% finished. Nothing changes the 'feel' of a place like a new paint scheme....

Have a great day, ehmacers!


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> I just cannot believe the trouble I have had, but it does run 10 hours a day, although Apple says they are built for just that.


Mine too... long hours, and rock-solid. I once checked my uptime on my Retina MBP and discovered it had been going straight for 63 days  That was a period of long hours, important projects on the go, and no desire to allow updates until things were finished and backed up.

The only common fault I've had with two of my laptops - a 2008 MacBook Unibody and a late-2011 MacBook Pro was dead Magsafe DC-in boards, both repaired myself using the excellent guides at iFixit.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Greeting and best wishes Don, and all. Hot again today.
> 
> Don I liked the things people send us section of SAP..... No one could accuse the sender of meritricious sesquipedalianism.


Thanks Rp. I think it all boils down to this re writing: *'To sound smart, you must stop trying to sound smart. Brilliant writing is simple writing, a relevant idea delivered clearly and directly.'*


----------



## Rps

Yep, words get in the way. I remember telling my daughter that when she was writing her university papers. I told her a vocabulary is nice but you don't have to needlessly show it. I indicated her profs wanted to know that she knew. So I told her to write her papers as if she was explaining it to someone in Grade 8. She did, and she got fabulous marks......simplicity works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Greeting and best wishes Don, and all. Hot again today.
> 
> Don I liked the things people send us section of SAP..... No one could accuse the sender of meritricious sesquipedalianism.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Well... I'm awake. My brother in law showed up early to collect his BB Torch. "Something happened to it" and I have to say I impressed even myself in rescuing (apparently all) of the data on it... family photos, contacts, etc. Naturally, no backup.
> 
> His birthday's coming up. I think it's time we found him a decent smartphone... [URL="http://www.pompmall.com/doogee-x5-max.html]This one has been very well reviewed[/URL] for a decently-spec'd, low-end phone. Pretty incredibly for under a hundred bucks. It's almost in the "throw spare change at it" range. Thoughts?
> 
> Today is also our last full day available for painting before our guests arrive on Monday. Exterior, living room and one bedroom done, the master bedroom is 45% finished. Nothing changes the 'feel' of a place like a new paint scheme....
> 
> Have a great day, ehmacers!


Get him a doxie approved phone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Rp. I think it all boils down to this re writing: *'To sound smart, you must stop trying to sound smart. Brilliant writing is simple writing, a relevant idea delivered clearly and directly.'*


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yep, words get in the way. I remember telling my daughter that when she was writing her university papers. I told her a vocabulary is nice but you don't have to needlessly show it. I indicated her profs wanted to know that she knew. So I told her to write her papers as if she was explaining it to someone in Grade 8. She did, and she got fabulous marks......simplicity works.


:clap::clap:


----------



## winwintoo

Happy birthday Don!

And greetings to everyone else.


----------



## CubaMark

It's Don's birthday? Darnit, and I didn't think to send off the birthday burro on his journey north, no way he'll get there in time (one must also always factor in the border / customs challenges). Sorry, amigo!

BTW, loved the "Old Haulers" photo today - that Texaco tanker was amazing! Why can't we have beautifully-designed vehicles-as-art in the 21st Century?

A couple of other views of that truck, which is properly named the *1935 Diamond T Doodlebug *


















Sources: The Old Motor and Just A Car Guy


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Happy birthday Don!
> 
> And greetings to everyone else.


Afternoon, Margaret. Coming to Don's party later today??? 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> It's Don's birthday? Darnit, and I didn't think to send off the birthday burro on his journey north, no way he'll get there in time (one must also always factor in the border / customs challenges). Sorry, amigo!
> 
> BTW, loved the "Old Haulers" photo today - that Texaco tanker was amazing! Why can't we have beautifully-designed vehicles-as-art in the 21st Century?
> 
> A couple of other views of that truck, which is properly named the *1935 Diamond T Doodlebug *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: The Old Motor and Just A Car Guy


Mark, we have either a special transport truck for you, your family and all your gifts for Don, or we could send you a private jet. Your choice.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Margaret. Coming to Don's party later today???
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


I'm good, thanks for asking. My eyesight is failing at an alarming rate, but I hope the eye guru has a solution. 

How are you enjoying retirement?


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I'm good, thanks for asking. My eyesight is failing at an alarming rate, but I hope the eye guru has a solution.
> 
> How are you enjoying retirement?


Sorry to hear this, Margaret. I can relate to vision problems, but I don't think that they are as serious as your situation. Bonne chance, mon amie.

I am semi-retired I guess. I retired from Memorial University in Dec., 2015, and then started to teach as a sessional one week later. I am teaching this Spring semester as well, which will end in mid-August. I have offered to teach in the Fall, but have not heard back from Memorial. It will be difficult to adjust if they say "thanks, but no thanks", especially after 39 years as a professor. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/vb.155275957894241/995700063851822/?type=2&theater

Cute ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Don's party is well underway. Hope everyone is enjoying themselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for me to call it a night. I shall let the rest of you celebrate Don's party until dawn. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Getting Sunday Brunch ready. Any special requests?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don's party is well underway. Hope everyone is enjoying themselves.


And what a party it was! Even 5 year old granddaughter Shiloh got in the spirit of things and was dancing for me to the oldies tunes that I had playing on the portable speakers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVZeOiC_iMs


----------



## Dr.G.

How cute. She keeps the beat well. Kudos to her. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?

Great Big Story


----------



## SINC

Indeed it is, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is, thanks!


Thought so. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Well I haven't heard any swearing so I gather Don's new year is starting out well and Sunday's SAP hopefully uploaded properly.

And thanks again for another copy and enjoyed the Concorde Flight I hadn't seen before. I could almost understand all their English accents!!! 

Also lover the spot on Was Jim Hensen psychic? bit. :clap: :clap: :lmao:

And the Sunday Whatzit? I'd have to say are some large jackfruits. Apparently they can taste like pulled pork and some say they can stink but are very nutritious never the less.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-she-woke-up-with-a-startling-british-accent/

Don, more unique and interesting SAP material .............. live and learn on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about an embarrassment, the Bluenose II, a replica of one of the fastest schooners ever built in the 20th century, took on Theodore Tugboat II, which is docked in Bridgewater, just outside of Lunenburg, NS. As the race progressed out towards the Atlantic Ocean and then back again, it was clear who was going to be the winner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. My summer session courses start tomorrow. See you all then. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Strong coffee is brewing in that today I start to teach my two online grad courses. So, enjoy some regular joe with a regular Joe.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://bshistorian.wordpress.com/2007/07/02/two-fingers-up-to-english-history/

Don, some more SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-she-woke-up-with-a-startling-british-accent/
> 
> Don, more unique and interesting SAP material .............. live and learn on SAP.





Dr.G. said:


> https://bshistorian.wordpress.com/2007/07/02/two-fingers-up-to-english-history/
> 
> Don, some more SAP material?


Thanks Marc, grabbed that first one myself a couple of days back, but dumped it when it was picked up by Today's Activity Corner in yesterday's issue.

The second link will make it as well, merci.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP a gif of a belt sander mishap, a fun road sign and 'The Riders'.


----------



## javaqueen

Morning all, sorry I have been away again.



----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, grabbed that first one myself a couple of days back, but dumped it when it was picked up by Today's Activity Corner in yesterday's issue.
> 
> The second link will make it as well, merci.


Good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today on SAP a gif of a belt sander mishap, a fun road sign and 'The Riders'.


A "bit of a mishap"???? XX) My you know what ached at watching it the first time.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning all, sorry I have been away again.
> 


Morning, Kim. Welcome back. Care for some coffee?

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Welcome back. Care for some coffee?
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Morning Marc, coffee would be wonderful.

Life is treating me as well as it can I think. We had our 10th Annual Recital last night and it went very well. 

Did I tell you that I won the Reader's Choice Awards??


----------



## Rps

Morning all, hot today...90 today. Tonight is the Ford Fireworks down by the river.....just Tovah and I and a million others watching the show.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A "bit of a mishap"???? XX) My you know what ached at watching it the first time.


I've heard of laying the lumber but really?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all, hot today...90 today. Tonight is the Ford Fireworks down by the river.....just Tovah and I and a million others watching the show.



Sounds like you'll get a Fireworks tonight and another one next week possibly for the Independence Day Fireworks show(s).


----------



## SINC

Lovely morning walk today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUOTnjp6JrA


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> Morning Marc, coffee would be wonderful.
> 
> Life is treating me as well as it can I think. We had our 10th Annual Recital last night and it went very well.
> 
> Did I tell you that I won the Reader's Choice Awards??


Kudos, Kim. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, hot today...90 today. Tonight is the Ford Fireworks down by the river.....just Tovah and I and a million others watching the show.


A big fireworks display to a small crowd. Should be fine .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I've heard of laying the lumber but really?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice walk, Don. Was Ely with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Greg and his son have brought our heavy treadmill from the basement to our attic (up three flights of stairs), and a big cabinet down from the third level into the basement .................. as easily as Don and I could carry a couple of 25 pound doxies into another room. He is amazingly strong, but very kind.

Gregg Ernst's Guinness World Record awarded 21 years late - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

‘This isn't good': Marine consultant says Bluenose II is ‘coming apart at the seams' | The Chronicle Herald

Guess the race and the loss to Theodore Tugboat II was too much for the Bluenose II.


----------



## Dr.G.

Theodore Tugboat to be Nova Scotia's welcome ambassador | The Chronicle Herald

To add insult to injury .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Theodore Tugboat to be Nova Scotia's welcome ambassador | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> To add insult to injury .................



And over a month old notice… just in case that was missed…

"_Theodore Tugboat to be Nova Scotia’s welcome ambassador
THE CHRONICLE HERALD 
*Published May 24, 2016 - 3:29pm*_ "


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ‘This isn't good': Marine consultant says Bluenose II is ‘coming apart at the seams' | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Guess the race and the loss to Theodore Tugboat II was too much for the Bluenose II.



I didn't see it mentioned, but it's quite common on such planked vessels to be able to see through between the planks, especially when viewed on the windward side and even more so when a non-stepped mast is used and even more so under strong wind sailing conditions.

Maybe they're using there same "consultants" that suggested and designed the metal rudder that was such a screwup and waste of $$$$$!!!.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I didn't see it mentioned, but it's quite common on such planked vessels to be able to see through between the planks, especially when viewed on the windward side and even more so when a non-stepped mast is used and even more so under strong wind sailing conditions.
> 
> Maybe they're using there same "consultants" that suggested and designed the metal rudder that was such a screwup and waste of $$$$$!!!.


tptptptp All good points, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us get started on our day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, an observation about soccer, a dog rescue and the fastest pit stop you will ever see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A quick question -- is today's SAP Activity Corner the same as yesterday's AC?


----------



## Dr.G.

"A person who never made a mistake never tried anything new." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is an interesting drone view of Lunenburg. https://www.facebook.com/bluecowcreative/videos/1213990038631382/


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. A quick question -- is today's SAP Activity Corner the same as yesterday's AC?


Some days they do not update it for whatever reason, but since it is not in my control, I do not know for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Some days they do not update it for whatever reason, but since it is not in my control, I do not know for sure.


OK. I just thought that I was caught in another Groundhog Day loop.


----------



## SINC

Nope, it is not you. I have a lady who lives for the puzzles each day and always hear from her when it is not updated. I do not understand why it happens, but c'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, it is not you. I have a lady who lives for the puzzles each day and always hear from her when it is not updated. I do not understand why it happens, but c'est la vie.


Well, I find it a unique part of SAP ............ both interesting and informative.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here today. Great fireworks last night. Don this might be an SAP item...
Molly and Jake from Wyoming finally had their dream come true. They proudly got into their brand new RV and headed north as they'd always wanted to see Canada. No problem making their way through Montana and crossing the border into Canada. They drove a few more hours but by then they were quite tired and pulled into a gas station to fill up and have a bite to eat..

Jake got out, walked to the little variety store and asked the attendant "what state, oh I mean province, is this?" The young man gave him a big smile and replied, "Saskatchewan." Jake thought for a couple of seconds and asked, "what 's the name of this city?" "Saskatoon," the attendant answered.

Jake shrugs and walks back to the RV. "So where are we?" asked Molly. "Dunno, he didn't speak English..."


----------



## Rps

Cleaning out files again, this one from an e-aquiantance. Marc many language lessons in this and Don maybe suitable for SAP?

Advice from An Old Farmer

Your fences need to be horse-high, pig-tight and bull-strong.
Keep skunks and bankers at a distance.
Life is simpler when you plow around the stump.
A bumble bee is considerably faster than a John Deere tractor.
Words that soak into your ears are whispered… not yelled.
Meanness don’t jes’ happen overnight.
Forgive your enemies; it messes up their heads.
Do not corner something that you know is meaner than you.
It don’t take a very big person to carry a grudge.
You cannot unsay a cruel word.
Every path has a few puddles.
When you wallow with pigs, expect to get dirty.
The best sermons are lived, not preached.
Most of the stuff people worry about ain’t never gonna happen anyway.
Don’t judge folks by their relatives.
Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer.
Live a good, honorable life… Then when you get older and think back, you’ll enjoy it a second time.
Don ‘t interfere with somethin’ that ain’t bothering you none.
Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a Rain dance.
If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop diggin’.
Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got.
The biggest troublemaker you’ll probably ever have to deal with, watches you from the mirror every mornin’.
Always drink upstream from the herd.
Good judgment comes from experience, and a lotta that comes from bad judgment.
Lettin’ the cat outta the bag is a whole lot easier than puttin’ it back in.
If you get to thinkin’ you’re a person of some influence, try orderin’ somebody else’s dog around..
Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply. Speak kindly. Leave the rest to God.
Don’t pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he’ll just kill you.
Most times, it just gets down to common sense.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cooler here today. Great fireworks last night. Don this might be an SAP item...
> Molly and Jake from Wyoming finally had their dream come true. They proudly got into their brand new RV and headed north as they'd always wanted to see Canada. No problem making their way through Montana and crossing the border into Canada. They drove a few more hours but by then they were quite tired and pulled into a gas station to fill up and have a bite to eat..
> 
> Jake got out, walked to the little variety store and asked the attendant "what state, oh I mean province, is this?" The young man gave him a big smile and replied, "Saskatchewan." Jake thought for a couple of seconds and asked, "what 's the name of this city?" "Saskatoon," the attendant answered.
> 
> Jake shrugs and walks back to the RV. "So where are we?" asked Molly. "Dunno, he didn't speak English..."


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Cleaning out files again, this one from an e-aquiantance. Marc many language lessons in this and Son, maybe suitable for SAP
> 
> Advice from An Old Farmer
> 
> Your fences need to be horse-high, pig-tight and bull-strong.
> Keep skunks and bankers at a distance.
> Life is simpler when you plow around the stump.
> A bumble bee is considerably faster than a John Deere tractor.
> Words that soak into your ears are whispered… not yelled.
> Meanness don’t jes’ happen overnight.
> Forgive your enemies; it messes up their heads.
> Do not corner something that you know is meaner than you.
> It don’t take a very big person to carry a grudge.
> You cannot unsay a cruel word.
> Every path has a few puddles.
> When you wallow with pigs, expect to get dirty.
> The best sermons are lived, not preached.
> Most of the stuff people worry about ain’t never gonna happen anyway.
> Don’t judge folks by their relatives.
> Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer.
> Live a good, honorable life… Then when you get older and think back, you’ll enjoy it a second time.
> Don ‘t interfere with somethin’ that ain’t bothering you none.
> Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a Rain dance.
> If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop diggin’.
> Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got.
> The biggest troublemaker you’ll probably ever have to deal with, watches you from the mirror every mornin’.
> Always drink upstream from the herd.
> Good judgment comes from experience, and a lotta that comes from bad judgment.
> Lettin’ the cat outta the bag is a whole lot easier than puttin’ it back in.
> If you get to thinkin’ you’re a person of some influence, try orderin’ somebody else’s dog around..
> Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply. Speak kindly. Leave the rest to God.
> Don’t pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he’ll just kill you.
> Most times, it just gets down to common sense.


Most are very true, Rp. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

> _Advice from An Old Farmer…_


And a pretty wise old farmer I'd say…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And a pretty wise old farmer I'd say…


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Francois (good evening, there). When I heard the final results for the vote, I started to think of any people I know in England. You and a vet I know who lives outside of London came to mind. Luckily, she is also a Canadian citizen so she can come back to Canada to practice if things get too bad there. What is the mood there? How did you vote (unless you want to keep your vote secret)?
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Hi Dr. G and friends. Sorry I was quiet for some time, I was too busy ranting on my side of the Pond! What an awful mess. Below find 3 links I have passed on to explain the situation to various friends. Marc, you will find the sociology explanations interesting. And then a bonus, as the famous Hitler video has just been doctored for Boris... Here we go:

1) What I’ve ben saying since Cameron’s speech but expressed better!

http://indy100.independent.co.uk/ar...-david-cameron-and-brexit-is-true--bJhqBql0VZ


2) The sociological analysis my wife unearthed. The linked video in Doncaster is very interesting too

Thoughts on the sociology of Brexit - Political Economy Research Centre

3) The Economist’s article on the anarchic side of the non intellectual repressed Brits

The improbable revolutionaries | The Economist


And now the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a6HNXtdvVQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Hi Dr. G and friends. Sorry I was quiet for some time, I was too busy ranting on my side of the Pond! What an awful mess. Below find 3 links I have passed on to explain the situation to various friends. Marc, you will find the sociology explanations interesting. And then a bonus, as the famous Hitler video has just been doctored for Boris... Here we go:
> 
> 1) What I’ve ben saying since Cameron’s speech but expressed better!
> 
> http://indy100.independent.co.uk/ar...-david-cameron-and-brexit-is-true--bJhqBql0VZ
> 
> 
> 2) The sociological analysis my wife unearthed. The linked video in Doncaster is very interesting too
> 
> Thoughts on the sociology of Brexit - Political Economy Research Centre
> 
> 3) The Economist’s article on the anarchic side of the non intellectual repressed Brits
> 
> The improbable revolutionaries | The Economist
> 
> 
> And now the video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a6HNXtdvVQ&feature=youtu.be


Evening, Francois. No need to apologize for being silent for a period of time. People come and go and that is part of Life. I shall check out the links when I have some time to give them the attention they deserve.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very interesting articles, Francois. I fear that there shall be some hard times in Great Britain for the foreseeable future if the "Leave" vote is upheld. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Deborah is off early tomorrow morning for a dog show in Montreal. See you all tomorrow for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP, the trouble with texting, an Unusual Umpire's Call and a Bee Vs. Jumping Spider in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get into my morning grading. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing for those of you up early.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

The Bluenose II sits at dockside in thick fog.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, a morning smile perhaps....

The traffic helicopter for radio stations in the Seattle / Tacoma area was up one morning when an unexpected fog bank rolled in, making flight dangerous. Both the pilot and the reporter were looking for landmarks. Their search was fruitless, to the point that fuel was running low, when suddenly they were right upon a large, multi-story office building. The were so close to the building that they could make out facial expressions on the office workers.

The reporter hastily wrote out this question on the back of some paper on his clipboard; "Where are we."

One of the office workers quickly wrote out a reply and held it up to the window. His reply was; "In a helicopter."

The pilot, as he was changing directions, said to the reporter "Okay, we're at the Microsoft building. So, we turn 45 degrees to the right and we will be at the airport in two minutes.

The reporter asked him how he knew that was the Microsoft building from that answer. The pilots reply was "The help was 100% accurate, yet completely useless."


----------



## Rps

Francois, I agree with Marc, interesting perspective in the articles. Also, I enjoyed the video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, a morning smile perhaps....
> 
> The traffic helicopter for radio stations in the Seattle / Tacoma area was up one morning when an unexpected fog bank rolled in, making flight dangerous. Both the pilot and the reporter were looking for landmarks. Their search was fruitless, to the point that fuel was running low, when suddenly they were right upon a large, multi-story office building. The were so close to the building that they could make out facial expressions on the office workers.
> 
> The reporter hastily wrote out this question on the back of some paper on his clipboard; "Where are we."
> 
> One of the office workers quickly wrote out a reply and held it up to the window. His reply was; "In a helicopter."
> 
> The pilot, as he was changing directions, said to the reporter "Okay, we're at the Microsoft building. So, we turn 45 degrees to the right and we will be at the airport in two minutes.
> 
> The reporter asked him how he knew that was the Microsoft building from that answer. The pilots reply was "The help was 100% accurate, yet completely useless."


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Francois, I agree with Marc, interesting perspective in the articles. Also, I enjoyed the video.


:clap::clap:

Actually, watch the video from the actual movie. Very interesting about the last days of Hitler.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap:
> 
> Actually, watch the video from the actual movie. Very interesting about the last days of Hitler.


I agree. That piece has been used many times for many humours videos....the Michael Jackson one was my favourite . If they ever had an Oscar for a single scene, that one would surely be a winner!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I agree. That piece has been used many times for many humours videos....the Michael Jackson one was my favourite . If they ever had an Oscar for a single scene, that one would surely be a winner!


Yes, I have seen some good overrides of this clip. Still, it is best seen in the original version.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
> 
> The Bluenose II sits at dockside in thick fog.



It looks like she got under way at 9:30+am, fog or not this morning. And I see they have the inflatable back helping assist her backing out and turning. I hadn't seen that for a while since they "fixed" the rudder episode. But then again, I sure don't check every day.

Not much scenery for the paying customers to see in that thick fog… but just might clear up later…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like she got under way at 9:30+am, fog or not this morning. And I see they have the inflatable back helping assist her backing out and turning. I hadn't seen that for a while since they "fixed" the rudder episode. But then again, I sure don't check every day.
> 
> Not much scenery for the paying customers to see in that thick fog… but just might clear up later…


Actually, from what I have heard, there are folks here from Arizona, Australia, Hawaii, etc who never experience this sort of fog and love to see and feel it. Go figure. To be truthful, I love thick fog.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, from what I have heard, there are folks here from Arizona, Australia, Hawaii, etc who never experience this sort of fog and love to see and feel it. Go figure. To be truthful, I love thick fog.




Hmmm… I'll bet you'd think and feel differently if you were out on a boat in the stuff and without GPS or radar… not enjoyable, even in calm weather… and assuming you'd like to get back to port and without hitting or being hit by another vessel… or the rocks…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm… I'll bet you'd think and feel differently if you were out on a boat in the stuff and without GPS or radar… not enjoyable, even in calm weather… and assuming you'd like to get back to port and without hitting or being hit by another vessel… or the rocks…


True. I love walking in the fog when you can not see ten feet in front of you. Out on the open water ............... that is another story.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True. I love walking in the fog when you can not see ten feet in front of you. Out on the open water ............... that is another story.



Or having to try and drive in it…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Or having to try and drive in it…


Now, that I have done and do NOT like that either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hear that there was a great deal of hail in the Calgary area. Did you folks get any of this hail?


----------



## SINC

No Marc, no hail here, but Okotoks got pummled with 6 inches on the ground. We got a shower or two with thunder, but nothing more.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, no hail here, but Okotoks got pummled with 6 inches on the ground. We got a shower or two with thunder, but nothing more.


Wow. 6 inches!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/ranked-canadas-best-and-worst-summer-cities/52023/

Rp, Windsor, ON does not fair well due to the humidity.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> No Marc, no hail here, but Okotoks got pummled with 6 inches on the ground. We got a shower or two with thunder, but nothing more.





Dr.G. said:


> Wow. 6 inches!!!!!!!!



Thanks for the updates…

We haven't heard from my middle son or his family members who live there but their existing home is on high ground so they should be OK, but I think they're right in the middle of having the roof trusses installed on their new home which sure isn't the best in timing.

I would think any such construction would just come to a standstill in such a case… then maybe have a beer or two in the shelter somewhere, or maybe a large Scotch…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the updates…
> 
> We haven't heard from my middle son or his family members who live there but their existing home is on high ground so they should be OK, but I think they're right in the middle of having the roof trusses installed on their new home which sure isn't the best in timing.
> 
> I would think any such construction would just come to a standstill in such a case… then maybe have a beer or two in the shelter somewhere, or maybe a large Scotch…


Hope your son and his family are fine, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies out before the heavy rains begin. So, they have now been fed and let outside. Mission accomplished.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the updates…
> 
> We haven't heard from my middle son or his family members who live there but their existing home is on high ground so they should be OK, but I think they're right in the middle of having the roof trusses installed on their new home which sure isn't the best in timing.
> 
> I would think any such construction would just come to a standstill in such a case… then maybe have a beer or two in the shelter somewhere, or maybe a large Scotch…


Well, if it is proof you need, here you go of highway 2 near Okotoks.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP, the trouble with texting, a photo bomber scares a reporter and Japanese Cutting Skills in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, if it is proof you need, here you go of highway 2 near Okotoks.


Is that just hail?????????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is that just hail?????????


Yes, indeed it is. Marc, I just emailed you two more shots from Twitter. Am on my iPad and no idea how to post them here. Maybe you could post them for Patrick to see?


----------



## SINC

I am back up now and on the Mini now so can post these two additional pics of the hail near Okotoks.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, if it is proof you need, here you go of highway 2 near Okotoks.



Thanks for the photos Don, they also show things were worse than some of the photos I had seen.

That was quite some storm and dump… and flooding…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, indeed it is. Marc, I just emailed you two more shots from Twitter. Am on my iPad and no idea how to post them here. Maybe you could post them for Patrick to see?


Got them, Don. Amazing the amount of piled up hail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I heard just now on the Weather Network that thunder storms are headed your way as well. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

We had one huge storm roll through, but most of it hit south in Edmonton. Lots of rain and noise but no damage.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We had one huge storm roll through, but most of it hit south in Edmonton. Lots of rain and noise but no damage.


Good to hear, Don. How does Ely handle the thunder?


----------



## eMacMan

Just cleaning up before doing the major quarterly back-up. Had intended to post this Bubba Beck quote during the playoffs but forgot.



> *Funny Hockey Memory:* "There are hundreds of stories. One time, in Colorado, Don Cherry's dog Blue came waddling into our locker room. He came in and, you know how those dogs do it, he rubbed his butt on the floor - right in front of my locker, in the area I used to do push-ups. So I gave Blue a little whack with my stick and he ran yelping down the hall back to Don's office. Then Don came in and asked who did it? We kind of looked around, said we didn't know. The next day I got traded to New York. "


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Just cleaning up before doing the major quarterly back-up. Had intended to post this Bubba Beck quote during the playoffs but forgot.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Don. How does Ely handle the thunder?


Long as she can lay by me on the couch all is good. Leave her and she cries.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Long as she can lay by me on the couch all is good. Leave her and she cries.


Same with the doxies. Same goes for fireworks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Canada Day coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Same with the doxies. Same goes for fireworks.


Yep, fireworks are the same for us too. 

Crystal wants to get another dog as a companion to Ely. I can agree on one condition, that being that it is about a two year old rescue dog from the humane society. We don't need another $1,000 dog in my opinion. We shall see how that works out with all three girls to convince, Ann, Crystal and Ely.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, fireworks are the same for us too.
> 
> Crystal wants to get another dog as a companion to Ely. I can agree on one condition, that being that it is about a two year old rescue dog from the humane society. We don't need another $1,000 dog in my opinion. We shall see how that works out with all three girls to convince, Ann, Crystal and Ely.



I'd agree with you and two bits says the rescue dog will be in full control within a few months… assuming it's not any "registered" excuse of a dog…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, fireworks are the same for us too.
> 
> Crystal wants to get another dog as a companion to Ely. I can agree on one condition, that being that it is about a two year old rescue dog from the humane society. We don't need another $1,000 dog in my opinion. We shall see how that works out with all three girls to convince, Ann, Crystal and Ely.


A great idea, Don. :clap::clap::clap: Might I suggest getting a male, since it will adapt better with Ely than two females. It's a canine thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Canada Day. I shall get the coffee brewing for any and all early risers.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Happy Canada Day. I shall get the coffee brewing for any and all early risers.


Morning Marc and a happy Canada Day to all as well.

Today on SAP, a street sign directed at the EU, a gif of an amazing skateboard triple jump and a video of the US national anthem you will not want to miss, what a voice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. G. Star Swain singing "The National Anthem" live at the Lincoln Memorial was amazing. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The pilot sadly shook his head, and in true pilot fashion exclaimed, “And all these years I’ve been chewing gum!" :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning again Marc, today I shall head to West Ed Mall and pick up my brand new MBP which Apple is replacing today. then I shall get out the '49 and cruise around the city taking pics and vids of Canada Day activities while the MBP is transferring data from my Time Machine backup so it is ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again Marc, today I shall head to West Ed Mall and pick up my brand new MBP which Apple is replacing today. then I shall get out the '49 and cruise around the city taking pics and vids of Canada Day activities while the MBP is transferring data from my Time Machine backup so it is ready for tomorrow.


Bon voyage et bonne chance, mon ami.

Things are open in Edmonton? Most everything is closed here in Lunenburg and Halifax.


----------



## CubaMark

I'm nearly done my first coffee of the day, and I'm quite sure I'll need several more before it's done.

Final working day of the semester - up until 2:00am finalizing material for a deadline today, and into the office to tie up whatever other loose ends are hanging around.

Less than a week to go until we set foot on Canadian soil once more. The cottage is calling to me... I can hear it...


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bon voyage et bonne chance, mon ami.
> 
> Things are open in Edmonton? Most everything is closed here in Lunenburg and Halifax.


The only day of the year things are closed in Edmonton is Christmas Day, open all 364 of the remaining days.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> I'm nearly done my first coffee of the day, and I'm quite sure I'll need several more before it's done.
> 
> Final working day of the semester - up until 2:00am finalizing material for a deadline today, and into the office to tie up whatever other loose ends are hanging around.
> 
> Less than a week to go until we set foot on Canadian soil once more. The cottage is calling to me... I can hear it...


Enjoy your time here Mark, it is not hard to tell how much you miss it.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I'm nearly done my first coffee of the day, and I'm quite sure I'll need several more before it's done.
> 
> Final working day of the semester - up until 2:00am finalizing material for a deadline today, and into the office to tie up whatever other loose ends are hanging around.
> 
> Less than a week to go until we set foot on Canadian soil once more. The cottage is calling to me... I can hear it...


Bon voyage, mi amigo. May I be the first one to pre-welcome you to your native soil.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The only day of the year things are closed in Edmonton is Christmas Day, open all 364 of the remaining days.


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Enjoy your time here Mark, it is not hard to tell how much you miss it.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A Simple Way to Enjoy Nova Scotia Strawberries

Mark, strawberry season is upon us, especially here in Lunenburg County.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and a happy Canada Day to all as well.
> 
> Today on SAP, a street sign directed at the EU, a gif of an amazing skateboard triple jump and a video of the US national anthem you will not want to miss, what a voice.



Happy Canada Day to all, and for something really different, check out this rendition of Canada's national anthem.:	

_Our national anthem like you've never heard it before

Happy Canada Day! Mark the occasion with this unique and hilarious rendition of Canada's national anthem by the one and only William Shatner._

https://www.nfb.ca/film/william_sha...day&utm_medium=email&utm_source=NFB-All_Users


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Happy Canada Day to all, and for something really different, check out this rendition of Canada's national anthem.:
> 
> https://www.nfb.ca/film/william_sha...day&utm_medium=email&utm_source=NFB-All_Users


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Happy Canada Day to all, and for something really different, check out this rendition of Canada's national anthem.:
> 
> _Our national anthem like you've never heard it before
> 
> Happy Canada Day! Mark the occasion with this unique and hilarious rendition of Canada's national anthem by the one and only William Shatner._
> 
> https://www.nfb.ca/film/william_sha...day&utm_medium=email&utm_source=NFB-All_Users


Thanks, I enjoyed ol' Willy doin' that!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks, I enjoyed ol' Willy doin' that!


Yes, got a good chuckle out of that one.

A very quiet Canada Day here with Deborah gone. I have been doing grading in the morning, gardening in the afternoon, and now it is close to 4PM "tea" time. Since it is too hot for tea, some Alexander Keith's beer will have to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

No one wants to join me in a Canada Day beer ........... or two?


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine day to be out on a sail boat in the Lunenburg harbor. A nice breeze is helping one and all. For the record, I did not take this picture ( a neighbor did ) and I don't like going out on sail boats.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No one wants to join me in a Canada Day beer ........... or two?


You bet I will, Marc, merci and cheers!

Been busy setting up my new MBP and reorganizing files as my last TM backup was 12 days old. New machine is an in-stock mid 2015 model, 2.8 Ghz 16 GB RAM with a 1 TB SSD. Now to extend the Applecare that will cost about $200 and will be worth every penny given previous experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Don. Enjoy this cold one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Big Story

Don, a good SAP filler.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A fine day to be out on a sail boat in the Lunenburg harbor. A nice breeze is helping one and all. For the record, I did not take this picture ( a neighbor did ) and I don't like going out on sail boats.



For that matter, from the number of sailboats still tied to their moorings, neither do most of the owners like going out on their boats. 

Very common, even at marinas, the number of boats that just wait to be taken out for a ride…

And thanks for the beer offer Marc, but just a bit too cool and cloudy to enjoy one here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> For that matter, from the number of sailboats still tied to their moorings, neither do most of the owners like going out on their boats.
> 
> Very common, even at marinas, the number of boats that just wait to be taken out for a ride…


Well, it was a nice day to go sailing for those who were setting sail out into the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies fed and taken outside before the morning rain. We need the rain, but you know how doxies "love" going outside in this sort of weather. So, coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, still working out the bugs with my new MBP such as reregistering software and such which does present issues as Time Machine does not catch all the changes or licence keys are limited and the old computer has to be deauthorized, etc.

Today on SAP How To Straighten A Pig's Tail and a yo-yo without a string attached.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great SAP video re the Yo-Yo. I was never a yo-yo master, but I think I still have my old Duncan yo-yo somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

"So much has been given to me; I have no time to ponder over that which has been denied." Helen Keller


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique Whatzit picture ............. see if anyone can guess what it is. For the record, I could not.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Little Boy Found Out His Dog Needed To Be Put Down. His Reaction Shocked Everyone. - We Love All Animals

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## SINC

You bet Marc, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet Marc, merci.


A touching story even if it is not true. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

How did Ely handle the fireworks yesterday? There were some local fire crackers set off here in Lunenburg -- Gracie slept through them all but Chip hid under my desk.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A unique Whatzit picture ............. see if anyone can guess what it is. For the record, I could not.


How about _*Dog’s Silly Round Haircut*_…???

i.e.: Dog's Silly Round Haircut Is Catching Hearts Around The World - GoingViralPosts


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How about _*Dog’s Silly Round Haircut*_…???
> 
> i.e.: Dog's Silly Round Haircut Is Catching Hearts Around The World - GoingViralPosts


Bingo. :clap::clap: Our Whatzit maven strikes again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend in NL just sent this to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How did Ely handle the fireworks yesterday? There were some local fire crackers set off here in Lunenburg -- Gracie slept through them all but Chip hid under my desk.


Ely also slept through them as they are 2.5 km away from us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ely also slept through them as they are 2.5 km away from us.


Well, these were just local kids with firecrackers a few blocks away and it freaked out Chip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but there is freshly brewed coffee ready when you rise to face this fine day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a nice parking job, Oliver the kid science guy video and a tale about the silent type.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a nice parking job, Oliver the kid science guy video and a tale about the silent type.


Morning, Don. Actually, I have seen Deborah use that Whatzit device when making meatballs to be made on the grill on the BBQ. Strange device. To be honest, when she first took it out, I thought she was going to make round grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a nice parking job, Oliver the kid science guy video and a tale about the silent type.


Smart kid and his explanations of a tornado. 

"... a new battery ...." :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy pre-4th of July to one and all. You don't have to be an American to enjoy Independence Day ............. but it helps. Paix, mes amis.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGsz0eV-Ckk


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Actually, I have seen Deborah use that Whatzit device when making meatballs to be made on the grill on the BBQ. Strange device. To be honest, when she first took it out, I thought she was going to make round grilled cheese sandwiches.


I will bet that Bixman did not know that you owned such a device!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will bet that Bixman did not know that you owned such a device!


I don't, but Deborah's dad had one in Calgary. Not sure who got possession of it. As I said, a strange device. I had one of those grilled cheese clamps to put over a flame on the stove or campfire. Not sure where that is either.


----------



## Dr.G.

A New Solution For Getting Rid Of Door-To-Door Salespeople... - NewsLinQ

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I will bet that Bixman did not know that you owned such a device!



I see that Marc already figured out todays Whatzit? some time ago, so congrats Marc.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I don't, but Deborah's dad had one in Calgary. Not sure who got possession of it. As I said, a strange device. I had one of those grilled cheese clamps to put over a flame on the stove or campfire. Not sure where that is either.



Those cast iron/aluminum "Sandwich Cookers" are great and apparently a Canadian invention we discovered when we took one on a road trip down into the US many years ago, and it was a great hit and used many times around the camp fires and where we learnt about its history.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I see that Marc already figured out todays Whatzit? some time ago, so congrats Marc.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those cast iron/aluminum "Sandwich Cookers" are great and apparently a Canadian invention we discovered when we took one on a road trip down into the US many years ago, and it was a great hit and used many times around the camp fires and where we learnt about its history.


Interesting, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, Patrick.


I don't know of the accuracy of their statements Marc but that's what we were told, but some google searching shows they or similar designs and brands have been around for some time:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie_iron
Rome's Pie Iron Designs
https://www.google.com/search?q=ton...hUKEwjvjYqYhdjNAhUKzWMKHdQ_APsQsAQIJA#imgrc=_

but the big hit seems to be:
Hand Pies

Sorta makes the "pie iron" claim of being the first since 1964 (typical American thing  ) a bit weak considering the scouts were selling the Official Boy Scout Toas-Tite Sandwich Grill for $1.50 in September, 1951.

I'll have to look at what brand ours is if I can find it in the basement, and hopefully still there. I think ours had a fixed hinge and didn't come apart as some do.

EDIT:
I just discovered they, or similar, also go by the name of "pudgy pie" as well as "pie irons".

https://www.google.com/search?q=pud...X&ved=0ahUKEwi88abHi9jNAhVmHGMKHamWAX0QsAQIJg

All good and yummy producers regardless…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't know of the accuracy of their statements Marc but that's what we were told, but some google searching shows they or similar designs and brands have been around for some time:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie_iron
> Rome's Pie Iron Designs
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ton...hUKEwjvjYqYhdjNAhUKzWMKHdQ_APsQsAQIJA#imgrc=_
> 
> but the big hit seems to be:
> Hand Pies
> 
> Sorta makes the "pie iron" claim of being the first since 1964 (typical American thing  ) a bit weak considering the scouts were selling the Official Boy Scout Toas-Tite Sandwich Grill for $1.50 in September, 1951.
> 
> I'll have to look at what brand ours is if I can find it in the basement, and hopefully still there. I think ours had a fixed hinge and didn't come apart as some do.
> 
> EDIT:
> I just discovered they, or similar, also go by the name of "pudgy pie" as well as "pie irons".
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pud...X&ved=0ahUKEwi88abHi9jNAhVmHGMKHamWAX0QsAQIJg
> 
> All good and yummy producers regardless…


Patrick, the Official Boy Scout Toas-Tite Sandwich Grill was the one I remember.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great evening for a BBQ, but Deborah is in Montreal still at the dog show, and I don't know how to make her secret sauce.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. It is 19C with clear skies and the wind has finally died down. So, it's a good night for stargazing. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I spent all day getting the motor home ready for a three day stay at Elk Island National Park with an old buddy I hired as an 18 year old kid back in the late 60's. We're going to relax, rest easy, drink too much beer and eat too much good food for three days and two nights. 

He is also a fellow car buff and is driving up from Calgary in the morning with his 62 T-Bird that will keep my 49 Meteor company while we are gone. He also is dying to take the Meteor for a drive tomorrow before we leave. He has wanted to do that for many years now and this is his big chance now that it is running and working well.

I hope he can recall how to drive a 'three on the tree' vehicle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. A bit early for coffee, but there is some that is now brewing. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too am up early and SAP is done for the day, now to work on tomorrow. Today a smart dog figures out how to open a water bottle and get out a treat in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Hey, Pass Me A Beer! -- I think that I shall just hand it to you. 

Our doxies would not have been that smart. They would have just ripped open the plastic bottle.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A book should serve as the ax for the frozen sea within us."

—Franz Kafka, born on this day in 1883


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A smile for you...

My apologies to all blonde folks! wink

A blonde is watching the news with her husband when the newscaster says
“Two Brazilian men die in a skydiving accident.”

The blonde starts crying to her husband, sobbing
“That’s horrible!!! So many men dying that way!”
Confused, he says, “Yes dear, it is sad, but they were skydiving,
and there is always that risk involved.”

After a few minutes, the blonde, still sobbing, says, “How many is a Brazilian?”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A smile for you...
> 
> My apologies to all blonde folks! wink
> 
> A blonde is watching the news with her husband when the newscaster says
> “Two Brazilian men die in a skydiving accident.”
> 
> The blonde starts crying to her husband, sobbing
> “That’s horrible!!! So many men dying that way!”
> Confused, he says, “Yes dear, it is sad, but they were skydiving,
> and there is always that risk involved.”
> 
> After a few minutes, the blonde, still sobbing, says, “How many is a Brazilian?”


:lmao:


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, was watching a few games on MLB last night.....check out the scores.....live ball back? Really strange scores lately!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, was watching a few games on MLB last night.....check out the scores.....live ball back? Really strange scores lately!


Yes, the Jays finally got both hitting AND pitching ............ and against Cleveland. The Mets also bombed the Cubs. It would be nice to see the Jays against either the Giants or the Mets in the World Series. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Well, I don't think this will be an even year for the Giants. My money is on the Cubs or the Mets in the N.L. And Detroit in the A.L. Second half will be interesting since contenders are in the 5 game gap. Anything can happen.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, something for SAP? 


I never tell Irish jokes anymore. The last time I did an Irishman came at me with a razor, thank God he didn't have it plugged in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, I don't think this will be an even year for the Giants. My money is on the Cubs or the Mets in the N.L. And Detroit in the A.L. Second half will be interesting since contenders are in the 5 game gap. Anything can happen.


Yes, anything can happen. Still, I placed my money on Pro-Line for the Giants at the start of the year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting ready for a 4th of July BBQ ............... hot dogs (but don't tell the doxies).


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao:



Rps said:


> Sinc, something for SAP?
> 
> 
> I never tell Irish jokes anymore. The last time I did an Irishman came at me with a razor, thank God he didn't have it plugged in.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAqBF1ukRss

Love Nathans hot dogs and their fries ........... but just two.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAqBF1ukRss
> 
> Love Nathans hot dogs and their fries ........... but just two.



That's just gross, but a typical American thing I guess.

At least from some reviews the Nathan's stuff does quite well and a real New York thing, and not the worst in nutrition, but I wonder how their bodies are going to cope…:
and their 100th Anniversary as well…
Nathan's Famous

and their regular fries don't do too badly either… dogs left- fries right
Nathan's Restaurant Menu | Nathan's Famous

PS: Can anyone tell me why the number hot dogs in a package is nearly always different to the number in hot dog buns packages…??? Strange..


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I finally did it. I am proud to say that I have completed the first item on my Bucket List -- I got the bucket.  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's just gross, but a typical American thing I guess.
> 
> At least from some reviews the Nathan's stuff does quite well and a real New York thing, and not the worst in nutrition, but I wonder how their bodies are going to cope…:
> and their 100th Anniversary as well…
> Nathan's Famous
> 
> and their regular fries don't do too badly either… dogs left- fries right
> Nathan's Restaurant Menu | Nathan's Famous
> 
> PS: Can anyone tell me why the number hot dogs in a package is nearly always different to the number in hot dog buns packages…??? Strange..


Patrick, when it comes to a Nathans hot dog or two on the Coney Island boardwalk, along with some of their home made french fries, I do not consider labels.

"Can anyone tell me why the number hot dogs in a package is nearly always different to the number in hot dog buns packages…??? Strange.." I have thought the same thing myself. A marketing ploy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I finally did it. I am proud to say that I have completed the first item on my Bucket List -- I got the bucket.  :lmao:



:clap::clap::lmao::clap::clap: :roll eyes:


----------



## pm-r

_



Patrick, when it comes to a Nathans hot dog or two on the Coney Island boardwalk, along with some of their home made french fries, I do not consider labels.

Click to expand...

_
I don't think I would either Marc.

Is there a Canadian made hotdog that's similar and what't your favorite???

I would consider an ex New Yorker and baseball fan an expert on hotdogs. 



> "Can anyone tell me why the number hot dogs in a package is nearly always different to the number in hot dog buns packages…??? Strange.." I have thought the same thing myself. A marketing ploy.



I was just reading an article as I have often wondered, and went searching, and maybe this one makes some sense…
WHY DON’T HOT DOGS AND HOT DOG BUNS COME IN PACKS OF EQUAL NUMBER?
Why Don't Hot Dogs and Hot Dog Buns Come in Packs of Equal Number?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap::clap::lmao::clap::clap: :roll eyes:


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't think I would either Marc.
> 
> Is there a Canadian made hotdog that's similar and what't your favorite???
> 
> I would consider an ex New Yorker and baseball fan an expert on hotdogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading an article as I have often wondered, and went searching, and maybe this one makes some sense…
> WHY DON’T HOT DOGS AND HOT DOG BUNS COME IN PACKS OF EQUAL NUMBER?
> Why Don't Hot Dogs and Hot Dog Buns Come in Packs of Equal Number?


Sadly, nothing comes close to a Nathans hot dog. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early once again. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A nice sunrise is slowly forming in the east so it is time to get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Elk Island Park. SAP today features a video of the slo mo guys doing their thing with paint and a little boy who knows that it takes a lot of power to launch a rocket.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Have a good trip. Take lots of pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

King of Donair sues Alberta shops ahead of Calgary expansion - Nova Scotia - CBC News

An east - west battle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is finally home after a week at an outdoor show in Montreal. Still strange only now having three doxies running the house. Deborah and I are still outnumbered.


----------



## Rps

Sinc I got this from an acquaintance from Sweden who, like myself, is a banjo player....maybe some SAP material..

BANJO JOKES! (stolen from some earlier thread)


1. Terrorists hijacked a plane full of banjo players going to a convention. They told authorities that unless their demands were met they would begin releasing the banjo players. 

2. How can you tell if there's a banjo player at the door? He can't find the key or he doesn't know when to come in. 

3. What's the definition of a perfect pitch? Throwing a banjo into a lavvy without hitting the seat. 

4. What's the difference between a macaw and a banjo? One is loud, obnoxious and noisy, the other is a bird. 

5. What do you call 25 banjo-players up to their necks in sand? Not enough sand. 

6. What's the definition of a gentleman? Someone who can play the banjo but doesn't. 

7. What's the difference between a hedgehog that's been run over and a banjo that's been run over? The hedgehog has skid marks in front of it. 

8. What's the difference between a banjo and a trampoline? You take your shoes off to jump on a trampoline. 

9. What's the difference between a banjo player driving down the road and a frog driving down the road? There is a slight possibility that the frog might be going to a gig. 

10. Do you know what they call a banjo player without a girlfriend? Homeless. 

11. Do you know how to tell when a banjo player is playing out of key? His fingers are moving. 

12. Walking in New Orleans the other day my daughter and I passed a cemetery - she says "Daddy, I didn't know they put two people in the same grave". I said honey they never do that. She said well look for yourself, on the tombstone it says - here lies a banjo player and a talented musician. 

13. What do you call a guy who hangs out with a bunch of musicians? A banjo player. 

14. How many banjo players does it take to screw in a light bulb? Just one - they put the bulb in the socket and then the whole world revolves around them. 

15. How do you know if you're looking at a banjo player's family tree? It has only one branch. 

16. How do you know the host of a party is a banjo player? If all the salad bowls say "Parkay" on the side. 

17. How do you know you are at the home of a banjo player? If the car doesn't have wheels but the house does. 

18. What is the difference between a banjo and an onion? Nobody cries when you chop up a banjo. 

19. How do you tune 2 banjos? You shoot one of them. 

20. What do you throw a drowning banjo player. - His banjo! 

21. How many banjo players does it take to screw in a light bulb... answer: 3 - 1 to hold the bulb, 2 to turn the ladder! 

22. What's the difference between a banjo and a keyring? Keyrings hold the key! 

23. What's the difference between a professional banjo player (banjologist?) and a pizza? A pizza can feed a family of four! 

24. What's the definition of an optimist? A banjo player with an answer phone. 

25. A banjo player leaves his banjo on view in the back of his car. On his return he was unhappy to find his rear window smashed in and TWO banjos in the back seat! 

26. The banjo is a divine instrument. Man plays it but only God knows why! 

27. Some people instantly dislike banjo players. It saves time. 

28. The banjo is to music what spam is to food. 

29. Gorillas cannot be taught to play the banjo. They're too sensitive. 

30. How can you tell when a banjo player is on the level...when he drools out of both sides of his mouth at the same time!!  

31. Why are there no Banjos in Star Wars? Because it's set in the future! 

32. What is the ideal weight of a banjo-player? 8 pounds, including the urn. 

33. Doctor: "I'm sorry to tell you, but you only have one month left to live!" 
Woman: "But doctor, isn't there anything at all I can do?" 
Doctor: "You could marry a banjo-player!" 
Woman: "Oh, will I live longer, then" 
Doctor: "No, but it will feel much longer!" 

34. A banjo player parks his car in a bad neighbourhood with his banjo in the back seat. As he leaves he notices a sign that says , " DO NOT LEAVE CAR UNATTENDED. He goes on and when he returns sure enough someone has broken into his car and put in five more banjos. 

35. Recently linguists at a prestigious American University programmed a Cray Supercomputer to determine what one sentence in the English language is least likely to ever be uttered. The answer? "Is that the banjo player's Porsche?" 

36. Q. How do you stop the BP playing? A. put a sheet of music in front of him. 

37. Q. How can a BP improve his car's petrol consumption? A. Take off the Domino's Pizza sign. 

38. A tenor BP is fed up with constantly having the Mickey taken and speaks to his friend who is also a musician (sorry, who is a musician). His pal says "save up your cash and trade in that piece of firewood against a nice mandolin, a nice pre-war Gibson would give you a ton of cred! The BP saves and saves and one day goes shopping with a wad of dosh. "I'm looking for a nice mandolin, a pre-war Gibson was what I had in mind", he says. The assistant says, "Are you by any chance a tenor BP?". "Why, yes! You obviously recognise me!", replies our hero. "No, sir, it's just that this is a shoe-shop." 

39. Q. How long does it take to tune a banjo? A. Nobody knows. 

40. What's the difference between a hedgehog and a banjo. If you saw a hedgehog in the road you'd probably swerve to miss it. 

41. How do you make a banjo player's car more aerodynamic? Take the pizza delivery sign of the roof. 

42. What's the most beautiful sound anyone ever got out of a banjo? Splash. 

43. Why does it take three weeks for a banjo player to fill up a salt shaker? It's hard to put those tiny little beads in those tiny little holes. 

44. What do they call a dead banjo player found in a closet? Last years hide and seek champion. 

45. Banjo player decides to give up banjo playing and take up the Accordion. Sells the Banjo and goes to a big Music shop in Edinburgh to get an Accordion...The assistant says accordions are on the 2nd floor just go up and have a look I'll be up in 10 minutes after I attend this customer...Goes up in 10 minutes and says to the fella... Well have you picked your Accordion ...Yea replies the banjo player...Ah fancy that big Orange wan ower at the wa'..... Assistant says tell me were you ever a Banjo player....Aye how dae you know that???? Cos that isn't an accordion mate it's a f.......g radiator!!!!!!!!DOH!!! 

46. What's the difference between an anchor and a banjo? You tie a rope to the anchor before you throw it overboard! 

47. Why is a banjo like an artillery shell? Because by the time you hear either of them it is too late to run.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good ones, Rp. :lmao::clap::lmao:

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I have seen some of those jokes but made for the bagpipe. For the record, I do like to listen to both bagpipe and banjo music. Never heard the two played together, but that would sound grand as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a frozen water pipe gets relief, the eye of a storm and a mama rat saves her baby from a snake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? SAP seems very eclectic today. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am just about to head back to bed for a few more hours shuteye, so will grab a coffee when I return, thanks anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I am just about to head back to bed for a few more hours shuteye, so will grab a coffee when I return, thanks anyway.


Well, it shall be ready when you are ready to face the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee in now awaiting your smiling OtHD faces.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I hear on the Weather Network that you folks are under a "heat warning" with temps in the low 30s, not including the humidex. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I hear on the Weather Network that you folks are under a "heat warning" with temps in the low 30s, not including the humidex. Stay safe, mon ami.


Marc, current 41 here. We can have some huge swings here. It can be 90 one day and drop to 70 the next, then right back up to 90 again. We've been having a run on the high end lately. The only rain I have seen in the last two month was in Ottawa. It is tinder dry here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, current 41 here. We can have some huge swings here. It can be 90 one day and drop to 70 the next, then right back up to 90 again. We've been having a run on the high end lately. The only rain I have seen in the last two month was in Ottawa. It is tinder dry here.


XX)Sounds like July in Georgia. We didn't have the swings in Georgia, just day after day after day of hot and humid weather. 

Very dry here as well, with sunshine and 25C temps. Luckily, rain is being forecast for tomorrow night and into the weekend. We shall see.

How is your book/monograph coming along?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, some family issues have cropped up, so will deal with those first.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, some family issues have cropped up, so will deal with those first.


Sorry to hear this, Rp. I was the same way when I became a single parent overnight. Family came before work which came before research/scholarship. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Well, a smile for you here at the Shang...

Scientists at the Canadian Research Facility built a gun
specifically to launch dead chickens at the windshields of Airlines and military
jets, all traveling at maximum velocity.

The idea is to simulate the frequent incidents of collisions with
airborne fowl to test the strength of the windshields.

NASA engineers heard about the gun and were eager to test it on
the windshields of their new high speed trains. Arrangements were
made, and a gun was sent to the NASA engineers.

When the gun was fired, the engineers stood shocked as the chicken
hurled out of the barrel, crashed into the shatterproof shield, smashed
it to smithereens, blasted through the control console, snapped the
engineer's backrest in two and embedded itself in the back wall of the cabin,
like an arrow shot from a bow.

The horrified Americans sent the Canadian Research Facility the
disastrous results of the experiment, along with the designs of the
windshield and begged the Canadian scientists for suggestions.

The Canadian Research Facility responded with a one-line memo:....
"Defrost the chicken."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, a smile for you here at the Shang...
> 
> Scientists at the Canadian Research Facility built a gun
> specifically to launch dead chickens at the windshields of Airlines and military
> jets, all traveling at maximum velocity.
> 
> The idea is to simulate the frequent incidents of collisions with
> airborne fowl to test the strength of the windshields.
> 
> NASA engineers heard about the gun and were eager to test it on
> the windshields of their new high speed trains. Arrangements were
> made, and a gun was sent to the NASA engineers.
> 
> When the gun was fired, the engineers stood shocked as the chicken
> hurled out of the barrel, crashed into the shatterproof shield, smashed
> it to smithereens, blasted through the control console, snapped the
> engineer's backrest in two and embedded itself in the back wall of the cabin,
> like an arrow shot from a bow.
> 
> The horrified Americans sent the Canadian Research Facility the
> disastrous results of the experiment, along with the designs of the
> windshield and begged the Canadian scientists for suggestions.
> 
> The Canadian Research Facility responded with a one-line memo:....
> "Defrost the chicken."


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch How Frightful It Is When Lightning Strikes A Beach In Florida - Trendzified

Imagine being out swimming when this hit??????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Watch How Frightful It Is When Lightning Strikes A Beach In Florida - Trendzified
> 
> Imagine being out swimming when this hit??????


Looked to me like that bolt struck the water, not the beach.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, back home and just got SAP online with a couple of videos some of you may remember from the old Tex Ritter Tv show with the Collins Kids.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Welcome back. I always liked Tex Ritter ............ not sure why, since I grew up in NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and that is a fine way to start the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting another pot of coffee on the go. Let's see if we can get Mark and/or Kim to come back to The Shang and share a cup with us.


----------



## SINC

Morning again Marc, thanks for the extra coffee. 

As I suspected, someone had been adding soil to my garden.

The plot thickens.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again Marc, thanks for the extra coffee.
> 
> As I suspected, someone had been adding soil to my garden.
> 
> The plot thickens.


Adding soil?????


----------



## Dr.G.

"That's a unique way of putting it . . . "  

"The man shakes his head. ‘No,’ he says. ‘They’re all at the funeral.’" :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We finally got some rain last night for 1/2 hour. But that will burn off as we are expected to hit 40c again today.
I'll take a Butter Toffee if you have some Marc. Don liked the morning smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We finally got some rain last night for 1/2 hour. But that will burn off as we are expected to hit 40c again today.
> I'll take a Butter Toffee if you have some Marc. Don liked the morning smile.


Butter Toffee coming right up, Rp. Glad you got a bit of rain. We are hoping for some today and into the weekend.

40C ????????????? XX)XX) Move to Dalton, GA and cool off.


----------



## Rps

Actually, will be heading down in August. I have an offer to teach a short programme here for some Chinese students in early August, then we are off. Looking for a winter domicile. Some humour for you...

Family Tree of Vincent Van Gogh: 

His dizzy aunt ------------------------------------ Verti Gogh 
The brother who ate prunes----------------------- Gotta Gogh 
The brother who worked at a convenience store --- Stop N Gogh 
The grandfather from Yugoslavia -------------------U Gogh 
His magician uncle ---------------------------------Where-diddy Gogh 
His Mexican cousin -------------------------------- A Mee Gogh 
The Mexican cousin's American half-brother -------- Gring Gogh 
The nephew who drove a stage coach ------------- Wells-far Gogh 
The constipated uncle ---------------------------- Can't Gogh 
The ballroom dancing aunt ------------------------ Tang Gogh 
The bird lover uncle -------------------------------Flamin Gogh 
The fruit-loving cousin -----------------------------Man Gogh 
An aunt who taught positive thinking ---------------Way-to-Gogh 
The little bouncy nephew ------------------------- Poe Gogh 
A sister who loved disco -------------------------- Go Gogh 
And his niece who travels the country in an RV------Winnie Bay Gogh


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually, will be heading down in August. I have an offer to teach a short programme here for some Chinese students in early August, then we are off. Looking for a winter domicile. Some humour for you...
> 
> Family Tree of Vincent Van Gogh:
> 
> His dizzy aunt ------------------------------------ Verti Gogh
> The brother who ate prunes----------------------- Gotta Gogh
> The brother who worked at a convenience store --- Stop N Gogh
> The grandfather from Yugoslavia -------------------U Gogh
> His magician uncle ---------------------------------Where-diddy Gogh
> His Mexican cousin -------------------------------- A Mee Gogh
> The Mexican cousin's American half-brother -------- Gring Gogh
> The nephew who drove a stage coach ------------- Wells-far Gogh
> The constipated uncle ---------------------------- Can't Gogh
> The ballroom dancing aunt ------------------------ Tang Gogh
> The bird lover uncle -------------------------------Flamin Gogh
> The fruit-loving cousin -----------------------------Man Gogh
> An aunt who taught positive thinking ---------------Way-to-Gogh
> The little bouncy nephew ------------------------- Poe Gogh
> A sister who loved disco -------------------------- Go Gogh
> And his niece who travels the country in an RV------Winnie Bay Gogh


Dalton, being in the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains in northwest Georgia, is much cooler than where I was in Waycross, GA and Athens, GA. Winters should be mild. And you are close to Chattanooga, TN if you crave a bigger city. 

Cute puns. :lmao::clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, back home and just got SAP online with a couple of videos some of you may remember from the old Tex Ritter Tv show with the Collins Kids.



Welcome back home and hopefully you two had a good trip.

I took a look at some of the photos of Elk Island Park out of curiosity, but I wonder why that name when 90%+ of the shots are of Bison. And lots more Bison…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Looked to me like that bolt struck the water, not the beach.


True, which would have been very dangerous for anyone out swimming near when the bolt hit. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Welcome back home and hopefully you two had a good trip.
> 
> I took a look at some of the photos of Elk Island Park out of curiosity, but I wonder why that name when 90%+ of the shots are of Bison. And lots more Bison…


Patrick, where did you see Don's pics?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, where did you see Don's pics?



They weren't any of Don's photos but out on the 'net…

Just do a google search on 'Elk Island Park'. Lot's out there and mostly of bison, and more bison… and maybe some elk and a few other animals…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They weren't any of Don's photos but out on the 'net…
> 
> Just do a google search on 'Elk Island Park'. Lot's out there and mostly of bison, and more bison… and maybe some elk and a few other animals…


Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Big Story

Don, some SAP filler material? If not, we will serve some Mac and cheese at the Café Chez Marc this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Big Story

Who amongst us does not like a well made potato chip???????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee sounds good about now. See the longest putt ever today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Yes, that was quite the putt. Kept watching and wondering where the hole was located.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am not a big tennis fan, but Milos Raonic rallied to defeat the seven-time Wimbledon champion Roger Federer's in their semifinal match, 6-3, 6-7 (3-7), 4-6, 7-5, 6-3, to advance to his first ever Grand Slam final.

In doing so, Raonic became the first Canadian man to ever advance to the final of a Grand Slam tournament.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Speaking of potatoes......maybe SAP worthy...

Potatoes: 

Well, A Girl Potato and Boy Potato had eyes for each other, 
and finally they got married, and had a little sweet potato, 
which they called 'Yam.' 

Of course, they wanted the best for Yam. 
When it was time, they told her about the facts of life. 
They warned her about going out and getting half-baked, so she wouldn't get accidentally mashed, and get a bad name for herself like 'Hot Potato,' and end up with a bunch of Tater Tots 

Yam said not to worry, no Spud would get her into the potato 
sack and make a rotten potato out of her! 

But on the other hand she wouldn't stay home and become a Couch Potato either. 

She would get plenty of exercise so as not to be skinny like her Shoestring cousins. 

When she went off to Europe, Mr. and Mrs. Potato told Yam 
to watch out for the hard-boiled guys from Ireland. 

And the greasy guys from France called the French Fries. And when she 
went out west, to watch out for the Indians so she wouldn't get 
scalloped. 

Yam said she would stay on the straight and narrow and wouldn't associate with those high class Yukon Golds, or the ones from the other 
side of the tracks who advertise their trade on all the trucks that say, 
'Frito Lay.' 

Mr. and Mrs. Potato sent Yam to Idaho P.U. (that's 
Potato University) so that when she graduated she'd really be in the 
Chips. 

But in spite of all they did for her, one-day Yam came home 
and announced she was going to marry Tom Brokaw . 

Tom Brokaw ? 

Mr. and Mrs. Potato were very upset. 

They told Yam she couldn't possibly marry Tom Brokaw because he's just...... 


Are you ready for this? 


Are you sure? 

* 
* 

OK! Here it is! 

* 
* 
* 



A COMMONTATER


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I am not a big tennis fan, but rallied to defeat the seven-time Wimbledon champion Roger Federer's in their semifinal match, 6-3, 6-7 (3-7), 4-6, 7-5, 6-3, to advance to his first ever Grand Slam final.
> 
> In doing so, Raonic became the first Canadian man to ever advance to the final of a Grand Slam tournament.
> 
> :clap::clap::clap:




Hot damn and Congratulations!!! Well done Milos Raonic.

You had been so close before.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hot damn and Congratulations!!! Well done Milos Raonic.
> 
> You had been so close before.
> 
> :clap::clap::clap:


Yes, Patrick, let's hope he goes all the way. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"a commontater " :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight at the Café Chez Marc .................. a veggie delight. Get on the healthy train. All aboard!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Tonight at the Café Chez Marc .................. a veggie delight. Get on the healthy train. All aboard!!!!!!!!



Clever and nice presentation!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Clever and nice presentation!!! :clap::clap::clap:


Bon appetite, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

And on the grill for those who want to balance their veggie intake .................


----------



## Dr.G.

And for the vegans amongst us ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

And for those, like me, who love fruit ................. most are from from Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and get the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mega Millions: 1 winning ticket nabs $540 million jackpot - Jul. 9, 2016

Not a bad payout for a single one dollar ticket.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is up with a horse that parks its own wagon and a clip from a British TV show where a guy can break an apple in half with his bare hands.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is up with a horse that parks its own wagon and a clip from a British TV show where a guy can break an apple in half with his bare hands.


That was quite the trick, Don. Not sure if I could do it even knowing how to split the apple.


----------



## Dr.G.

Backyard railroad in Middle Sackville makes jaws drop | The Chronicle Herald

Don, some SAP material? This is near where your son lives I believe.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Backyard railroad in Middle Sackville makes jaws drop | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Don, some SAP material? This is near where your son lives I believe.



Nice!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice!!!


Seems like an interesting hobby, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our usual Sunday Whatzit?, rodeo action with Al Popil and Expert Level Backflipping!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Have no clue as to what that gold plated bug might be. Got dizzy looking at the "Look closely, it's not a spiral . . . " series of circles. Great rodeo shots. I am amazed that there are no blurs in each picture, given all the action.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Starting to think about Sunday Brunch. Any requests? Let's be creative today.


----------



## Rps

I'll take a coffee please Marc. Don, I agree with Marc on the rodeo pictures. I don't have an eye for photography, it must be more anticipation of the shot than just pushing a button! These are always great shots.

A smile, maybe, for this morning...

Now that food has replaced sex in my life, 
I can't even get into my own pants. 

I signed up for an exercise class and was told to wear loose fitting 
clothing. If I HAD any loose fitting clothing, I wouldn't have signed up in 
the first place! 

Don't argue with an idiot; 
people watching may not be able to tell the difference.. 

I saw a woman wearing a sweat shirt with 
'Guess' 
on it. 
So I said 'Implants?' She hit me. 

And remember: life is like a roll of toilet paper. The closer it gets to the 
end, the faster it goes.


----------



## SINC

Al will be pleased with both your comments and I shall pass them along when next I see him. He is very experienced and has been shooting rodeo for over 20 years now. I think he is one of the better rodeo photogs out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Rp. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Al will be pleased with both your comments and I shall pass them along when next I see him. He is very experienced and has been shooting rodeo for over 20 years now. I think he is one of the better rodeo photogs out there.


Very true. Great action shots. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we finally got some rain last night...not much but rain just the same. We are expecting 90s this week so another hot one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A smile, maybe, for this morning...
> 
> Now that food has replaced sex in my life,
> I can't even get into my own pants.
> 
> I signed up for an exercise class and was told to wear loose fitting
> clothing. If I HAD any loose fitting clothing, I wouldn't have signed up in
> the first place!
> 
> Don't argue with an idiot;
> people watching may not be able to tell the difference..
> 
> I saw a woman wearing a sweat shirt with
> 'Guess'
> on it.
> So I said 'Implants?' She hit me.
> 
> And remember: life is like a roll of toilet paper. The closer it gets to the
> end, the faster it goes.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we finally got some rain last night...not much but rain just the same. We are expecting 90s this week so another hot one.


Same here. We needed it. Temps here will be in the low to mid 20C range, however.


----------



## CubaMark

_This appeared on our front lawn last night:_


















My old body isn't well-accustomed to sleeping rough, so feeling it a bit this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. A great way to get in touch with Mother Nature.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our usual Sunday Whatzit?, rodeo action with Al Popil and Expert Level Backflipping!



I agree with the comments on the rodeo photos. Quite amazing.
PS: Why don't more spectators in the stands wear proper hats, and good cowboy hats would seem appropriate, rather trying to shade their eyes with their hands??? Oh well…


As for today's Sunday Whatzit?, it appears to be a _*Golden tortoise beetle*_ but it's hard to believe that such a thing actually lives and looks like that. But hey, that's Nature and lots of weirder things out there eh…???


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and Deborah made some home made strawberry scones. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, mmmm, scones, thanks Deborah.

Today on SAP a little guy rides a sheep and a fascinating video look at bicycle kites, something I had never seen before.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, mmmm, scones, thanks Deborah.
> 
> Today on SAP a little guy rides a sheep and a fascinating video look at bicycle kites, something I had never seen before.


Coming right up, Don. The strawberries are very fresh as well ........ picked (not by us) at a U-Pick yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, mmmm, scones, thanks Deborah.
> 
> Today on SAP a little guy rides a sheep and a fascinating video look at bicycle kites, something I had never seen before.


Interesting kite.

"Don't much matter ... just gonna be the two of us."


----------



## Dr.G.

It's raining men! Sweden sees historic gender balance shift

An interesting demographic article on SAP this morning. I wonder how Caman is doing these days? Anyone hear from him lately?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It's raining men! Sweden sees historic gender balance shift
> 
> An interesting demographic article on SAP this morning. I wonder how Caman is doing these days? Anyone hear from him lately?


Sadly enough, I tried to contact him over the festive season to wish him a Merry Christmas. The email was returned marked 'not a valid email address' so all contact with him is now gone.

Also, none of his music is available on iTunes any longer either.

I did find him on Twitter, but he has not posted there for two years now.

https://twitter.com/CamanTweets


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly enough, I tried to contact him over the festive season to wish him a Merry Christmas. The email was returned marked 'not a valid email address' so all contact with him is now gone.


Sorry to hear this, Don. He has not been in the Shang for over two years. Hopefully, if he has some good news to share, he will return. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. He has not been in the Shang for over two years. Hopefully, if he has some good news to share, he will return. We shall see.


See edit above.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> See edit above.


Seems like near total silence for a couple of years.


----------



## SINC

This falls into the 'gotta see that' category for Marc and Rps. Catcher returns ball right to pitcher's glove, but he doesn't even see it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbRX8CZO0zA


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This falls into the 'gotta see that' category for Marc and Rps. Catcher returns ball right to pitcher's glove, but he doesn't even see it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbRX8CZO0zA


Yes, saw this the other day. Buster Posey of the Giants had a fine throw back to the pitcher. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Rps

Watched that game on MLB. Marc, think the Giants are unstoppable this "even" year?

Now a smile for you...maybe SAP worthy Don?

Why Women Think Men Are Just Happier People....

Your last name stays put. 
The garage is all yours. 
Wedding plans take care of themselves. 
Chocolate is just another snack. 
You can never be pregnant. 
You can wear a white T-shirt to a water park. 
You can wear NO shirt to a water park. 
Car mechanics tell you the truth. 
The world is your urinal. 
You never have to drive to another gas station restroom because this one is just too icky. 
Same work, more pay. 
Wrinkles add character. 
Wedding dress $5000. Tux rental-$100. 
People never stare at your chest when you're talking to them. 
New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet. 
One mood all the time. 
Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat. 
You know stuff about tanks. 
A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase. 
You can open all your own jars. 
You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness.
If someone forgets to invite you, he or she can still be your friend...
Your underwear is $8.95 for a three-pack. 
Three pairs of shoes are more than enough.
You almost never have strap problems in public. 
You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes. 
Everything on your face stays its original color. 
The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades. 
You only have to shave your face and neck. 
You can play with toys all your life. 
One wallet and one color for all seasons. 
You can wear shorts no matter how your legs look. 
You can "do" your nails with a pocket knife. 
You have freedom of choice concerning growing a mustache.
You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives on December 24 in 25 minutes.
No wonder men are happier.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Watched that game on MLB. Marc, think the Giants are unstoppable this "even" year?.


Well, there are still 72 games left in the regular season, and the Giants have been hit with some injuries to key players. So, we shall see.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## pm-r

> why women think men are just happier people....


+1!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!! :clap::clap:


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Grabbed for SAP, Rp, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Suddenly the sun came out and it got very warm here. Anyone care to share a beer or two with me?


----------



## Dr.G.

No act of kindness, no matter how small, is ever wasted.
Aesop


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Suddenly the sun came out and it got very warm here. Anyone care to share a beer or two with me?


Count me in Dr. G., with pleasure!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Count me in Dr. G., with pleasure!


Great. How many? Sun is setting here, so there are plenty to go around for those of you still in sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Well, it has been a long day. Perhaps a couple?, Hell I am headed for bed in a couple of hours. Three even.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, it has been a long day. Perhaps a couple?, Hell I am headed for bed in a couple of hours. Three even.


Coming right up, mon ami. I am off for bed in about an hour or two myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got off to an early start and SAP is up and ready to go as I work on tomorrow's issue.

Today we feature a walkabout tour of Edmonton's downtown, a ladder acrobat and watch Gordon Ramsey get every last piece of meat out of a lobster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. It is not easy getting everything out of one lobster. I don't really care for lobster, but I do know that it is not an easy task.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and face a new day. I shall have some freshly brewed coffee ready when you are set to take on this task.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. It is not easy getting everything out of one lobster. I don't really care for lobster, but I do know that it is not an easy task.


Morning Marc, I am somewhat like you in that I do not care much for lobster either. I can enjoy the claw meat some days, but the tail is like chewing on a rubber eraser to me. I much prefer crab over lobster, Alaskan King being my favourite when I can afford it, which is not often.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I am not a lobster eater either. I was a Kinsmen and we had lobster fund raisers....I must have cooked 2000 of the things over the years and only are one......not my fav.

Don I have learned to take it easy on the Irish jokes. The last time I told an Irish Ike an Irishman came after me with a razor.......thank G_d it was unplugged!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. I am not a lobster eater either. I was a Kinsmen and we had lobster fund raisers....I must have cooked 2000 of the things over the years and only are one......not my fav.
> 
> Don I have learned to take it easy on the Irish jokes. The last time I told an Irish Ike an Irishman came after me with a razor.......thank G_d it was unplugged!


I will borrow that one for a special little bit I have come up with for SAP soon.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc as question on dog breeders and dogs if I may. MayBelle, Tovah's DG has been retired and she is having doggie withdrawal. She is interested in getting a dog for a pet. Are there some general rules to follow in selecting a good breeder. We are staying away from pet stores as they seem to be outlets for mills. Tovah also thinks knowing and seeing the mother and father, and how the dog interacts in the litter is important...I would agree.

Thus if the seller can't tell us about the dog's background that is a red flag to us. Also, we have noticed that hip displacia is a problem with many breeds we have seen...that to us is a sign of poor breeding. Are there any signs we should look for in the dog that you could suggest. We aren't looking for a show dog, just a companion that Tovah could cuddle and walk with. As she is slight and her Parkinson's can come into play we are looking at a small dog. Are there general things to look for in smaller dogs vs larger ones. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SINC

Went for a walk in the Forest Lawn Ravine yesterday with Ann. I had not been down the ravine path for many years, even though it is but a couple of blocks from our home. I was very surprised at how much the foliage has grown and what a pleasant walk it now is. It is like being on the west coast and a fairly steep decline, I preferred not to walk it due to the climb back up. 

Yesterday we found a way out at the far end that allowed us a short climb to a neighbourhood sidewalk at allowed a nice level walk back home, albeit a total distance of about 3.5 km. I have been using a new program on my iPhone to measure my walks and covered over 800 km in the year ending June 15/16 and have already increased that to over 900 km since.

Here is a look at the ravine in shots I took for use on SAP.


----------



## Rps

Don, here's one maybe...

Is Sex Considered Work?
A U.S. Marine Colonel was about to start the morning briefing to his staff.

While waiting for the coffee machine to finish its brewing, the Colonel decided to pose a question to all assembled.

He explained that his wife had been a bit frisky the night before and he failed to get his usual amount of sound sleep.

He posed the question of just how much of sex was "work" and how much of it was "pleasure"?

A Major chimed in with 75/25% in favor of work/pleasure.

A Captain said it was 50/50%.

A Lieutenant responded with 25/75% in favor of pleasure, depending upon his state of inebriation at the time.

There being no consensus, the Colonel turned to the PFC who was in charge of making the coffee. What was HIS opinion?

Without any hesitation, the young PFC responded, "Sir, it has to be 100% pleasure."

The Colonel was surprised and, as you might guess, asked why?

"Well, sir, if there was any work involved, the officers would have me doing it for them."

The room fell silent. 

God Bless the enlisted man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Don. A fine walking trail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc as question on dog breeders and dogs if I may. MayBelle, Tovah's DG has been retired and she is having doggie withdrawal. She is interested in getting a dog for a pet. Are there some general rules to follow in selecting a good breeder. We are staying away from pet stores as they seem to be outlets for mills. Tovah also thinks knowing and seeing the mother and father, and how the dog interacts in the litter is important...I would agree.
> 
> Thus if the seller can't tell us about the dog's background that is a red flag to us. Also, we have noticed that hip displacia is a problem with many breeds we have seen...that to us is a sign of poor breeding. Are there any signs we should look for in the dog that you could suggest. We aren't looking for a show dog, just a companion that Tovah could cuddle and walk with. As she is slight and her Parkinson's can come into play we are looking at a small dog. Are there general things to look for in smaller dogs vs larger ones. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


Interesting questions, Rp. Buying from a CKC or AKC registered breeder, who will give you a contract stating that the dog is risk free of genetic defects (make sure that this is in the contract -- we guarantee our doxies for genetic defects), gives you an idea of the type of dog you will be buying. Yes, see the mother and father if possible, which is what we do, except in the case where the dad was in Regina, SK. See how the pups were socialized with children, adults and other dogs. We even give our local potential buyers a weekend to see if the pup will fit into their home, especially if there are other dogs and or cats in the home. We also say that for any reason the pup does not fit in well, we will take them back. They would pay for the return shipping. Since you don't want a show dog, you will have a greater selection of dogs. You might be looking at the toy breeds, rather than the mini versions of larger dogs (e.g., mini doxies, mini pins, etc). You don't want a small dog that needs loads of exercise or is high strung (e.g., Jack Russel terriers). Go to the CKC or AKC website to see the different types of small breeds there are and then look for the national breed club (e.g., Canadian dachshund club). This will put you on to breeders.

Is this helpful?


----------



## Rps

Yes, very thank you! I don't know why people would buy from pet stores as the price for them is in the range of a quality breeder. Thanks again!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, very thank you! I don't know why people would buy from pet stores as the price for them is in the range of a quality breeder. Thanks again!


Many of the bigger pet stores are now getting out of the selling of puppy mill pets. The contract is the key, along with a home inspection (if possible). Also, do NOT get a puppy before they are at least 12 weeks of age and properly weaned. Not get them neutered or spayed until they are a year old or so, since they need this year hormonally to develop, especially smaller dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

RP, do you still have Maybelle?


----------



## pm-r

Nice pleasant walkway and stream even. Very typical Wet Coast but they give you nice asphalt and a nice rustic safety fence instead of mud and loose gravel and slippery banks…


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> … …
> Don I have learned to take it easy on the Irish jokes. The last time I told an Irish Ike an Irishman came after me with a razor.......thank G_d it was unplugged!



I'm sure you posted this not long ago which I grabbed and sent to a distant Irish cousin in the UK.

Odd, he didn't provide a FB "like" or any comment.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> RP, do you still have Maybelle?


No Marc, she was returned to DG in early June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No Marc, she was returned to DG in early June.


Sorry to hear this, Rp. What is DG? This opens up your option to maybe even getting a young adult dog vs a puppy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, some breeders will place a retired show dog that is not wanted for breeding in good homes for a fraction of the cost. They also come with the same sort of contract and guarantee, but you don't have to really train them as much as you would a puppy. We have placed adult doxies in good homes and they adjust within a day or so.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Rp. What is DG? This opens up your option to maybe even getting a young adult dog vs a puppy.


Hi Marc, DG is Dog Guides Canada


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, Tovah is wondering if a doxie would be a suitable lap dog and be able to go for long walks. Remember it gets hot here as well. Would it need a cooling jacket? Also how perceptive and sensitive are they? She is wondering if they would be able to be trained to assist her to detect grand mal seizures if they saw it ( barking is all that is required ). She is quite willing to spend the time to train them but she is not sure of the breed. It is new to her. We would love to be put on your waiting list if you feel they would be suitable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, DG is Dog Guides Canada


Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, Tovah is wondering if a doxie would be a suitable lap dog and be able to go for long walks. Remember it gets hot here as well. Would it need a cooling jacket? Also how perceptive and sensitive are they? She is wondering if they would be able to be trained to assist her to detect grand mal seizures if they saw it ( barking is all that is required ). She is quite willing to spend the time to train them but she is not sure of the breed. It is new to her. We would love to be put on your waiting list if you feel they would be suitable.


Some doxies don't do well in the heat, especially the long and wirehaired breeds. Not sure how they might be trained as service dogs. Loyalty and lap dogs ........ yes, trained to detect seizures ........ not sure.


----------



## pm-r

Top 10 service dogs - Dogtime


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Top 10 service dogs - Dogtime


Sadly, none of the epilepsy service dogs are small. Did not expect to see doxies in that group. They are scent hounds and tracking is their main use of this sense of smell. Of course, if you have a badger or a wolverine on your property, best to call "Doxies R Us" rather than Ghostbusters.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, actually it is the scent ability that may make them a good choice as I think they maybe be able to pick up the chemical change in the body prior to a seizure. However I don't think that a doxie would be able to do the constant walking Tovah does for her Parkinson's ...that and the heavy, which a 6:30 pm it is 36C here. Also, they are hunters. I had one in my youth and the squirrel moments may actually pull Tovah down which would not be good. So the research continues....I think a miniature Poodle might be in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, actually it is the scent ability that may make them a good choice as I think they maybe be able to pick up the chemical change in the body prior to a seizure. However I don't think that a doxie would be able to do the constant walking Tovah does for her Parkinson's ...that and the heavy, which a 6:30 pm it is 36C here. Also, they are hunters. I had one in my youth and the squirrel moments may actually pull Tovah down which would not be good. So the research continues....I think a miniature Poodle might be in order.


Doxies can walk as far as you can walk. They can't run, however. They track wounded deer in upstate New York. So, don't worry about out-walking a doxie (a standard, not a mini).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

SAP is up for the day with another look at downtown Edmonton, a demonstration of centrifugal force with cookies and a finalist of the Best Illusion of the Year Contest 2016 in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Once again, a very eclectic SAP. Kudos to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any desire some OtHD coffee while they watch SAP?


----------



## Rps

With this week, maybe Ice Coffee. Boy was is hot last night and we are supposed to hit 41c today.......again! I can see why this is the thunderstorm capital of Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> With this week, maybe Ice Coffee. Boy was is hot last night and we are supposed to hit 41c today.......again! I can see why this is the thunderstorm capital of Canada.


Coming right up, Rp. It was 32C with the humidex yesterday afternoon, and even 20C at night. Luckily, we have a fan and all the windows open to let in a cooling ocean breeze. Currently, it is 24C and sunny as we approach noon. So, ice tea, ice coffee, or even cold beers will be the name of the game today.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:INOVASCO57

A hot week ahead for us. The doxies don't really like this sort of heat. Luckily, our basement is fully finished and cool/dry, so they like it down there in the afternoon. To be truthful, I don't mind sitting down there with them.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> With this week, maybe Ice Coffee. Boy was is hot last night and we are supposed to hit 41c today.......again! I can see why this is the thunderstorm capital of Canada.



My God, that's way too hot for us, and even Marc's temps would be pushing things and we'd be tempted to shut the doors and windows and turn on the AC and stay inside. 

And be prepared to change the condensate drain bucket often as the plumber forgot to provide any drainage or connections. One day I may add a condensate pump, but our summers haven't been that hot the last few years except for maybe three or four days of HOT weather.

It seems those cool/cold drinks may be deserved and hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My God, that's way too hot for us, and even Marc's temps would be pushing things and we'd be tempted to shut the doors and windows and turn on the AC and stay inside.
> 
> It seems those cool/cold drinks may be deserved and hope you enjoy them.


We shall .............. or at least I shall. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We shall .............. or at least I shall. Anyone care to join me?



A nice cold beer, not dark thanks, and a quick visit sounds nice Marc, but I need to stay by the phone and/or Mac to find out when my wife needs picking up from the BC ferry from Vancouver area who was visiting our son and his wife and taking in some concert last night.


----------



## Rps

Patrick, I use two dehumidifiers one up and one down. They work well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A nice cold beer, not dark thanks, and a quick visit sounds nice Marc, but I need to stay by the phone and/or Mac to find out when my wife needs picking up from the BC ferry from Vancouver area who was visiting our son and his wife and taking in some concert last night.


No problem, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Patrick, I use two dehumidifiers one up and one down. They work well.


How can you ever open up your windows to get some fresh air into the house, Rp?


----------



## Dr.G.

Running out of ice coffee and ice tea. All that is left are some cold beer.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How can you ever open up your windows to get some fresh air into the house, Rp?


This is precisely why I could never again live in SW Ontario. The seven years I spent there were the most uncomfortable of my life. There is no relief from the humidity and life was miserable for all those years. I have no idea why anyone would subject themselves to that kind of climate on purpose.

But then again I am a born and raised prairie boy used to clear blue skies, dry air and hardly ever over 30C.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This is precisely why I could never again live in SW Ontario. The seven years I spent there were the most uncomfortable of my life. There is no relief from the humidity and life was miserable for all those years. I have no idea why anyone would subject themselves to that kind of climate on purpose.
> 
> But then again I am a born and raised prairie boy used to clear blue skies, dry air and hardly ever over 30C.


That is what Deborah has said, and she has lived in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, and spent every summer on a lake in SK. Of course, the heat and humidity that I experienced in Waycross, GA, makes Windson, ON seem mild in comparison.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. There is a nice half moon in the southern sky, and with 17C temps, clear skies and no wind, this is a great night to bring out my telescope. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, SAP is up for the day with a video about a Calgary man who drives 1,944 km every day to work. Hard to believe indeed. Also an absolutely stunning photo of Cerro Fitz Roy, Argentina.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I read about that man and his commute the other day. Thought I was reading it incorrectly. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to have some coffee ............ when the sun rises where you are located. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another pot of coffee is being brewed. Any takers????????


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> How can you ever open up your windows to get some fresh air into the house, Rp?


That's an interesting comment Marc. I have just replaced 3/4 s of the windows in our house, but Tovah won't let me open any of them.....

And a smile for you....

Waiters at a small restaurant in a strip mall were dismayed when a brand new corporate chain opened up next door and erected a huge sign which read TGIF FRIDAYS. They were horrified when another corporate chain opened up on his right, and announced its arrival with an even larger sign, reading RUBY TUESDAYS. The waiters at the small restaurant panicked, until they got an idea. They put up the biggest sign of all over their restaurant it read... MAIN ENTRANC


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That's an interesting comment Marc. I have just replaced 3/4 s of the windows in our house, but Tovah won't let me open any of them.....
> 
> And a smile for you....
> 
> Waiters at a small restaurant in a strip mall were dismayed when a brand new corporate chain opened up next door and erected a huge sign which read TGIF FRIDAYS. They were horrified when another corporate chain opened up on his right, and announced its arrival with an even larger sign, reading RUBY TUESDAYS. The waiters at the small restaurant panicked, until they got an idea. They put up the biggest sign of all over their restaurant it read... MAIN ENTRANC


Well, you would not get an argument from me re open windows. We have about 20 open right now to get the cool ocean breeze swirling through the house to cool things off before this afternoon 27C temps. Luckily, there is no real humidity to worry about.

"MAIN ENTRANCE" :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Until Marc corrected the word 'entrance', that joke completely eluded me. I was trying to figure out if the missing 'e' meant it led into a new word when combined with one of the two other signs.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> until marc corrected the word 'entrance', that joke completely eluded me. I was trying to figure out if the missing 'e' meant it led into a new word when combined with one of the two other signs.


:lmao:


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Until Marc corrected the word 'entrance', that joke completely eluded me. I was trying to figure out if the missing 'e' meant it led into a new word when combined with one of the two other signs.


Sorry guys, I missed that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sorry guys, I missed that.


No problem. It happens to the bst of us.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, you would not get an argument from me re open windows. We have about 20 open right now to get the cool ocean breeze swirling through the house to cool things off before this afternoon 27C temps. Luckily, there is no real humidity to worry about.
> …:



Hmmm…??? _Humidity	61%_ on your weather post link. But maybe that's not very high for your area… but getting up there…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? _Humidity	61%_ on your weather post link. But maybe that's not very high for your area… but getting up there…


The winds have shifted from the west, which means dry, to the north. 61% is not really humid here since we are so close to the ocean. Still, there is a nice breeze so 24C temps and full sunshine make this a fine day.

How are things out your way, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

385-Year-Old Tree Is The Oldest In America - NewsLinQ

Don, a possible SAP human interest item?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not as hot as yesterday, but I am drinking Bacardi pineapple Breezers right now ... sitting under an umbrella on my deck, watching the doxies snooze in the shade of the backyard.


----------



## Rps

Well I'm sitting in my 72f house from walking in the 35c heat. Wanna trade!

An afternoon smile for you....

During a fire at a convent, a group of nuns are trapped on the third
floor. 
Thinking quickly, they took off their habits, tied them together and used
them as a rope to climb down from the window. 
After safely reaching the ground, a reporter asks," Weren't you worried that the habits would have ripped as you were
climbing down? They look old and worn."

"Of course not!" said one of the nuns. "Don't you know how hard it is to break an old habit?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I'm sitting in my 72f house from walking in the 35c heat. Wanna trade!
> 
> An afternoon smile for you....
> 
> During a fire at a convent, a group of nuns are trapped on the third
> floor.
> Thinking quickly, they took off their habits, tied them together and used
> them as a rope to climb down from the window.
> After safely reaching the ground, a reporter asks," Weren't you worried that the habits would have ripped as you were
> climbing down? They look old and worn."
> 
> "Of course not!" said one of the nuns. "Don't you know how hard it is to break an old habit?"


No thanks, mon ami.

"During a fire ...." :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant evening. Deborah and I watched the sun set sitting out on our back deck ..........with a glass of wine. Very peaceful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Work up to the sound of distant thunder and some light rain. Getting the TGIF coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, didn't get to bed until 10, so am a wee bit late with SAP today with a video of cars of the future. From 1948 that is. Also a guy single handedly demolishes a structure and an advantage to aging as well as part one of a tour of the Alberta Railway Museum.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, didn't get to bed until 10, so am a wee bit late with SAP today with a video of cars of the future. From 1948 that is. Also a guy single handedly demolishes a structure and an advantage to aging as well as part one of a tour of the Alberta Railway Museum.


Morning, Don. I liked that "cars of the future" clip. I especially liked the How Smart Is Your Right Foot? item. My right foot is not smart.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too failed that right foot test, sent to us by our regular contributor Alan Towey. Guess we're both stuck with stupid feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too failed that right foot test, sent to us by our regular contributor Alan Towey. Guess we're both stuck with stupid feet.


 I always wanted to tap dance ............. but never could master this skill.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlvB4xk4LNQ[/ame]


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtHvetGnOdM[/ame]


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Finally a break in the weather, will only be in the 80s today. Don I tried the smart foot and only got half way around before the thing changed direction.....got to try another number I guess.

A smile for SAP maybe...
An angel flew over a park and two statues facing each other longingly. Having pity on the statues, the angel brings them to life. The angel tells them they are now alive but only for thirty minutes. The angel tells them they can do any thing they want. They duck quickly into the bushes. There is rustling of leaves for 15 minutes then they come out. The angel tells them they have 15 minutes left. One statue looks at the other and says 'this time you hold the pigeon and I'll torture it'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Finally a break in the weather, will only be in the 80s today. Don I tried the smart foot and only got half way around before the thing changed direction.....got to try another number I guess.
> 
> A smile for SAP maybe...
> An angel flew over a park and two statues facing each other longingly. Having pity on the statues, the angel brings them to life. The angel tells them they are now alive but only for thirty minutes. The angel tells them they can do any thing they want. They duck quickly into the bushes. There is rustling of leaves for 15 minutes then they come out. The angel tells them they have 15 minutes left. One statue looks at the other and says 'this time you hold the pigeon and I'll torture it'.


:lmao:XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Scientists Filmed This Wild Monkey Doing Something Impossible… - Hearts Of Pets

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Good one Rp, I can use that.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Good one Rp, I can use that.


Maybe some Benny Hill...

More proof that one simply MUST pay attention to striking the spacebar at the proper moment.

From an old Benny Hill skit

"And now, the latest hit from Roy Orbison's musical bum!"


"No, NO! It's the latest hit from Roy Orbison's music album!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe some Benny Hill...
> 
> More proof that one simply MUST pay attention to striking the spacebar at the proper moment.
> 
> From an old Benny Hill skit
> 
> "And now, the latest hit from Roy Orbison's musical bum!"
> 
> 
> "No, NO! It's the latest hit from Roy Orbison's music album!"


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://travelblog.expedia.ca/35-beautiful-destinations-canada/

I don't think that this list of 35 is in any numerical order, but it is nice to be included.


----------



## Dr.G.

When Insults Had Class...

These glorious insults are from an era before the English language got boiled down to 4-letter words.

A member of Parliament to Disraeli:"Sir, you will either die on the gallows
or of some unspeakable disease."
"That depends, Sir, " saidDepends Disraeli, "whether I embrace your policies
or your mistress."

"He had delusions of adequacy ."
-Walter Kerr 

"He has all the virtues I dislike and none of the vices I admire."
- Winston Churchill

"I have never killed a man, but I have read many obituaries with great
pleasure."
-Clarence Darrow

"He has never been known to use a word that might send a reader to the
dictionary."
-William Faulkner (about Ernest Hemingway)

"Thank you for sending me a copy of your book; I'll waste no time reading
it."
-Moses Hadas

"I didn't attend the funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of
it."
-Mark Twain

"He has no enemies, but is intensely disliked by his friends."
-Oscar Wilde

"I am enclosing two tickets to the first night of my new play; bring a
friend, if you have one."
-George Bernard Shaw to Winston Churchill

"Cannot possibly attend first night, will attend second... if there is one."
-Winston Churchill, in response

"I feel so miserable without you; it's almost like having you here."
-Stephen Bishop

"He is a self-made man and worships his creator."
-John Bright

"I've just learned about his illness. Let's hope it's nothing trivial."
-Irvin S. Cobb

"He is not only dull himself; he is the cause of dullness in others."
-Samuel Johnson

"He is simply a shiver looking for a spine to run up."
- Paul Keating

"In order to avoid being called a flirt, she always yielded easily."
-Charles, Count Talleyrand

"He loves nature in spite of what it did to him."
-Forrest Tucker

"Why do you sit there looking like an envelope without any address on it?"
-Mark Twain

"His mother should have thrown him away and kept the stork."
-Mae West

"Some cause happiness wherever they go; others, whenever they go."
-Oscar Wilde

"He uses statistics as a drunken man uses lamp-posts... for support rather
than illumination."
-Andrew Lang (1844-1912)

"He has Van Gogh's ear for music."
-Billy Wilder

"I've had a perfectly wonderful evening. But I'm afraid this wasn't it."
-Groucho Marx


----------



## Rps

Got to say I love these. One of the best that I have actually heard used was a couple in their mid 20s were obviously having a breakup fight at a bar I used to frequent. It got a little heated and almost everyone in the bar was leaning to hear. The woman stood up from her chair and looked directly into her companions eyes and said, " Why don't you act like a man, or don't you do impersonations!". It was priceless....and no reply from him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Got to say I love these. One of the best that I have actually heard used was a couple in their mid 20s were obviously having a breakup fight at a bar I used to frequent. It got a little heated and almost everyone in the bar was leaning to hear. The woman stood up from her chair and looked directly into her companions eyes and said, " Why don't you act like a man, or don't you do impersonations!". It was priceless....and no reply from him.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://travelblog.expedia.ca/35-beautiful-destinations-canada/
> 
> I don't think that this list of 35 is in any numerical order, but it is nice to be included.



I see that Victoria, BC was included as well, even though they used a rather different photo than usual for its typical destination photos.

Also a bit unusual that they dwelt on the beaches so much of which the most famous are nowhere near the city, and nothing about all the beautiful gardens for which the city and area is word famous for.


----------



## Rps

Margaret Thatcher was credited with one of my favs.....it seems a reporter asked her when she just became PM what she thought about her, being a woman, and a PM. To which she replies, " I have a vagina and a brain and I use them both". No word on whether the reporter had a rebuttal question.


----------



## pm-r

_



When Insults Had Class...

Click to expand...

_+1!!! And great use of the language!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I see that Victoria, BC was included as well, even though they used a rather different photo than usual for its typical destination photos.
> 
> Also a bit unusual that they dwelt on the beaches so much of which the most famous are nowhere near the city, and nothing about all the beautiful gardens for which the city and area is word famous for.


I have always liked Victoria, BC. Deborah wanted to move there, but we just could not have afforded it. Still, we love Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Margaret Thatcher was credited with one of my favs.....it seems a reporter asked her when she just became PM what she thought about her, being a woman, and a PM. To which she replies, " I have a vagina and a brain and I use them both". No word on whether the reporter had a rebuttal question.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!! And great use of the language!! :clap: :clap:


Agreed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, actually it is the scent ability that may make them a good choice as I think they maybe be able to pick up the chemical change in the body prior to a seizure. However I don't think that a doxie would be able to do the constant walking Tovah does for her Parkinson's ...that and the heavy, which a 6:30 pm it is 36C here. Also, they are hunters. I had one in my youth and the squirrel moments may actually pull Tovah down which would not be good. So the research continues....I think a miniature Poodle might be in order.


Sounds like a good choice, Rp. Here are some doxie facts that we give to people who ask about the breed .............. as well as a warning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to go outside with my telescope and watch the moon rising in the eastern horizon. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

SAP is up at the stroke of midnight mountain time with the date stamp of 00:00:00 and along with a 'Pull Your Damn Pants Up' video, that's knot a deer, or is it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the coffee brewing to help the early risers get a start to this new day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cowboy Says - Pull Your Damn Pants Up!

Cute ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Great shot of the Bluenose II out for a sail this morning with sunshine and blue skies. For the record, I did not take this picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Do what you can, where you are, with what you have." - Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Butter Toffee Marc?

Smile for you.....

Wiremu, a New Zealander, was in Australia to watch the upcoming Rugby World Cup and was not feeling well, so he decided to see a doctor. 

"Hey doc, I dun't feel so good, ey" said Wiremu. 

The doctor gave him a thorough examination and informed Wiremu that he had long existing and advanced prostate problems and that the only cure was testicular removal. 

"No way doc" replied Wiremu "I'm gitting a sicond opinion ey!" 

The second Aussie doctor gave Wiremu the same diagnosis and also advised him that testicular removal was the only cure. Not surprisingly, Wiremu refused the treatment. 

Wiremu was devastated, but with the Rugby World Cup just around the corner he found an expat Kiwi doctor and decided to get one last opinion from someone he could trust. 

The Kiwi doctor examined him and said: "Wiremu Cuzzy Bro, you huv Prostate suckness ey" 

"What's the cure thin doc ?" asked Wiremu hoping for a different answer. 

"Wull, Wiremu", said the Kiwi doctor "Wi're gonna huv to cut off your balls." 

"Phew, thunk god for thut!" said Wiremu, "those Aussie bastards wanted to take my test tickets off me!"


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Great shot of the Bluenose II out for a sail this morning with sunshine and blue skies. For the record, I did not take this picture.



Nice shot on a rather too calm for a good sailing sea day!!!, but not taken lately methinks as she's been moored at Baddeck Harbor for the last few days:
https://bluenose.novascotia.ca/location


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Butter Toffee Marc?
> 
> Smile for you.....
> 
> Wiremu, a New Zealander, was in Australia to watch the upcoming Rugby World Cup and was not feeling well, so he decided to see a doctor.
> 
> "Hey doc, I dun't feel so good, ey" said Wiremu.
> 
> The doctor gave him a thorough examination and informed Wiremu that he had long existing and advanced prostate problems and that the only cure was testicular removal.
> 
> "No way doc" replied Wiremu "I'm gitting a sicond opinion ey!"
> 
> The second Aussie doctor gave Wiremu the same diagnosis and also advised him that testicular removal was the only cure. Not surprisingly, Wiremu refused the treatment.
> 
> Wiremu was devastated, but with the Rugby World Cup just around the corner he found an expat Kiwi doctor and decided to get one last opinion from someone he could trust.
> 
> The Kiwi doctor examined him and said: "Wiremu Cuzzy Bro, you huv Prostate suckness ey"
> 
> "What's the cure thin doc ?" asked Wiremu hoping for a different answer.
> 
> "Wull, Wiremu", said the Kiwi doctor "Wi're gonna huv to cut off your balls."
> 
> "Phew, thunk god for thut!" said Wiremu, "those Aussie bastards wanted to take my test tickets off me!"


Butter Toffee coming right up, mon ami.

"... test tickets ..........." XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice shot on a rather too calm for a good sailing sea day!!!, but not taken lately methinks as she's been moored at Baddeck Harbor for the last few days:
> https://bluenose.novascotia.ca/location


True. Nice weather all around our fine province these days. Hot and humid, however.


----------



## Rps

Well we have cooled down so that is nice. Some showers today which is much needed. I came across this joke from an e-friend, thought i'd share

A man goes to his doctor and says, "I don't think my wife's hearing isn't as good as it used to be. What should I do?" The doctor replies, "Try this test to find out for sure.
When your wife is in the kitchen doing dishes, stand fifteen feet behind her and ask her a question, if she doesn't respond keep moving closer asking the question until she hears you."

The man goes home and sees his wife preparing dinner. He stands fifteen feet behind her and says, "What's for dinner, honey?" He gets no response, so he moves to ten feet behind her and asks again. Still no response, so he moves to five feet. still no answer. Finally he stands directly behind her and says, "Honey, what's for dinner?" She replies, "For the fourth time, I SAID CHICKEN!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well we have cooled down so that is nice. Some showers today which is much needed. I came across this joke from an e-friend, thought i'd share
> 
> A man goes to his doctor and says, "I don't think my wife's hearing isn't as good as it used to be. What should I do?" The doctor replies, "Try this test to find out for sure.
> When your wife is in the kitchen doing dishes, stand fifteen feet behind her and ask her a question, if she doesn't respond keep moving closer asking the question until she hears you."
> 
> The man goes home and sees his wife preparing dinner. He stands fifteen feet behind her and says, "What's for dinner, honey?" He gets no response, so he moves to ten feet behind her and asks again. Still no response, so he moves to five feet. still no answer. Finally he stands directly behind her and says, "Honey, what's for dinner?" She replies, "For the fourth time, I SAID CHICKEN!"


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Another hot and humid day here in Lunenburg. Had to work out in the garden, mowing the lawn and weeding, before the rains come tomorrow afternoon (maybe). We could use some rain ....... and a break in the temps. Luckily, there is now a strong breeze out of the south to help cool down the interior of the house with all windows open. Had to buy a third small fan to place on my desk while I grade.

Anyway, I have had three beer already this afternoon ............ so now it is time for a gin and tonic. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Another hot and humid day here in Lunenburg. Had to work out in the garden, mowing the lawn and weeding, before the rains come tomorrow afternoon (maybe). We could use some rain ....... and a break in the temps. Luckily, there is now a strong breeze out of the south to help cool down the interior of the house with all windows open. Had to buy a third small fan to place on my desk while I grade.
> 
> Anyway, I have had three beer already this afternoon ............ so now it is time for a gin and tonic. Anyone care to join me?



Wow!!! With that new fan, three beers and a few G&Ts, your marking and grading should go well Marc… and maybe your students will benefit as well…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow!!! With that new fan, three beers and a few G&Ts, your marking and grading should go well Marc… and maybe your students will benefit as well…


:lmao: No, I don't drink and grade, Patrick ........... ever. Taking the afternoon off from grading ......... it was a slow day since it is also a good weather day in NL where most of my students are located.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## SINC

Well, I have to admit I had three cold beers in the motor home watching the first half of the BC Lions, SK Riders game. Now for a burger and three more cold ones in the second half.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I have to admit I had three cold beers in the motor home watching the first half of the BC Lions, SK Riders game. Now for a burger and three more cold ones in the second half.


Not watching the British Open????????? I thought you were a Phil M. fan!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Not watching the British Open????????? I thought you were a Phil M. fan!!!!!!!


I am indeed a fan of lefties and watched it live early this morning as I will again tomorrow. It is all but over by noon our time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am indeed a fan of lefties and watched it live early this morning as I will again tomorrow. It is all but over by noon our time.


It should be a great finish. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but there is some freshly brewed coffee ready right now.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished a very busy edition of SAP this morning. It is not often I have to cram this much good material into a single day, but my future file is bulging at the seams with material awaiting publication. See it all for yourself today.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be warm today. Lawn work is the order of business.....I miss my condo! Will watch some B-ball then later this evening will watch Father Brown and Endeavour on PBS. Yeah a boring Sunday, but my usual. Will probably tak a short trip into Michigan this week for a few days. I've been looking for some finger picks and they only seem to be available in the U.S. I could order them but delivery is very expensive when factored in with the price and.....no travel fun, so off we go. Also been interested in a Deering Solana 6, which is a 6 string banjo with classical strings hmmmmmmmmm very interesting.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, something to add to your file...

We were dressed and ready to go out for the New Year's Eve Party. We turned on a night light, turned the answering machine on, covered our pet parakeet, and put the cat in the back yard. We phoned the local cab company and requested a taxi. The taxi arrived, and we opened the front door to leave the house. The cat we put out in the back yard, scoots back into the front door. We didn't want the cat shut in the house, because she always tries to eat the bird. My wife goes out to the taxi, while I went inside to get the cat. The cat runs upstairs, with me in hot pursuit.
Waiting in the cab, my wife doesn't want the driver to know that the house will be empty for the night. So, she explains to the taxi driver that I will be out soon, 'He's just going upstairs to say good-bye to my mother.'A few minutes later, I get into the cab. 'Sorry I took so long,' I said, as we drove away. 'That stupid hussy was hiding under the bed. I had to poke her with a coat hanger to get her to come out! She tried to take off, so I grabbed her by the neck. Then, I had to wrap her in a blanket to keep her from scratching me. But it worked! I hauled her fat butt downstairs and threw her out into the back yard!'The cab driver hit a parked car 
"


----------



## Rps

Sinc, this one maybe on the edge for SAP but....


A male whale and a female whale were swimming off the coast of Japan when they noticed a whaling ship. The male whale recognized it as the same ship that had harpooned his father many years earlier.

He said to the female whale, "Let's both swim under the ship and blow out of our air hole at the same time and it should cause the ship to turn over and sink."

They tried it and sure enough, the ship turned over and quickly sank.

Soon however, the whales realized the sailors had jumped overboard and were swimming to the safety of shore.

The male was enraged that they were going to get away and told the female, "Let's swim after them and gobble them up before they reach the shore."

At this point, he realized the female was becoming reluctant to follow him.

"Look", she said, "I went along with the blow job, but I absolutely refuse to swallow the seamen."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished a very busy edition of SAP this morning. It is not often I have to cram this much good material into a single day, but my future file is bulging at the seams with material awaiting publication. See it all for yourself today.


Morning, Don. Yes, loads of pictures in SAP today. 

"An innovative real estate agent . . . " :lmao:

Interesting article about the elephant in need in Kenya. Any word on the relocation of the lone elephant in the Edmonton Zoo? How sad that there is a home in North Carolina but they refuse to send him there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be warm today. Lawn work is the order of business.....I miss my condo! Will watch some B-ball then later this evening will watch Father Brown and Endeavour on PBS. Yeah a boring Sunday, but my usual. Will probably tak a short trip into Michigan this week for a few days. I've been looking for some finger picks and they only seem to be available in the U.S. I could order them but delivery is very expensive when factored in with the price and.....no travel fun, so off we go. Also been interested in a Deering Solana 6, which is a 6 string banjo with classical strings hmmmmmmmmm very interesting.


Morning, Rp. I have been out weeding in the garden for much of the morning. It is "only" 24C but there is no sun, so it is pleasant to work out there today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc, this one maybe on the edge for SAP but....
> 
> 
> A male whale and a female whale were swimming off the coast of Japan when they noticed a whaling ship. The male whale recognized it as the same ship that had harpooned his father many years earlier.
> 
> He said to the female whale, "Let's both swim under the ship and blow out of our air hole at the same time and it should cause the ship to turn over and sink."
> 
> They tried it and sure enough, the ship turned over and quickly sank.
> 
> Soon however, the whales realized the sailors had jumped overboard and were swimming to the safety of shore.
> 
> The male was enraged that they were going to get away and told the female, "Let's swim after them and gobble them up before they reach the shore."
> 
> At this point, he realized the female was becoming reluctant to follow him.
> 
> "Look", she said, "I went along with the blow job, but I absolutely refuse to swallow the seamen."


:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Yes, loads of pictures in SAP today.
> 
> "An innovative real estate agent . . . " :lmao:
> 
> Interesting article about the elephant in need in Kenya. Any word on the relocation of the lone elephant in the Edmonton Zoo? How sad that there is a home in North Carolina but they refuse to send him there.


The elephant, Lucy, is a female and has been examined by vets many times to appease protest groups who want her moved. Each and every time, including the groups own vets, each vet has warned she is too frail to move and would die due to stress. Thus they are letting her live out her life with the people she loves and who love her. Things are not always as those animal protest groups would have you believe.

Even Bob Barker came here to protest in front of city council and had the same result. The retirement home they were proposing is in California.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The elephant, Lucy, is a female and has been examined by vets many times to appease protest groups who want her moved. Each and every time, including the groups own vets, each vet has warned she is too frail to move and would die due to stress. Thus they are letting her live out her life with the people she loves and who love her. Things are not always as those animal protest groups would have you believe.


Yes, Lucy, that is her name. Still, it is sad that she is all alone.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Lucy, that is her name. Still, it is sad that she is all alone.


See edit.


----------



## SINC

Mickelson just pulled ahead of Stenson by a stroke after 6 holes.


----------



## pm-r

_… The cab driver hit a parked car…_

:clap::clap::clap::lmao::-(


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mickelson just pulled ahead of Stenson by a stroke after 6 holes.


Going down to the wire ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mickelson just pulled ahead of Stenson by a stroke after 6 holes.


Stenson is pulling away thru 15 holes


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that the 17th hole will decide who will win. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

One hole to go .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Phil gave it a shot with that long putt on the 18th ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Well played by one and all. Great finish ........


----------



## pm-r

Enjoying SAP again today and love those train shots being a bit of an old train nut.

As for the Sunday Whatzit?, I'd say that it's a version of a Fly Tying Station or Fly Tying Bench as some call them.

We had a neighbor that tied flies very well but never had or used such an elaborate device. He just used a small cloth covered board with a mounted simple fly tying vice and some nails to hold some spools of various threads. 

But I guess it was still a Fly tying station, just very a very simple one, but his flies never knew!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Phil gave it a shot with that long putt on the 18th ...............


Just curious, but do you folks watch your golf and ball game stuff via your computer, or via TV and special channels or via an Apple TV type device?


----------



## SINC

I watch my sports on Bell satellie on TSN in high def on a 40" Samsung LED TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just curious, but do you folks watch your golf and ball game stuff via your computer, or via TV and special channels or via an Apple TV type device?





SINC said:


> I watch my sports on Bell satellie on TSN in high def on a 40" Samsung LED TV.


Same here, but it is Bell Fiber Op and Don convinced me to get a 46" Samsung.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I watch my sports on Bell satellie on TSN in high def on a 40" Samsung LED TV.





Dr.G. said:


> Same here, but it is Bell Fiber Op and Don convinced me to get a 46" Samsung.


OK, thanks.

But is this an extra TV service and/or do you also have a "normal" cable TV feed from your ISP or other provider for example??


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK, thanks.
> 
> But is this an extra TV service and/or do you also have a "normal" cable TV feed from your ISP or other provider for example??


Sports Network East is part of my basic package.


----------



## Rps

For your evening entertainment


Memory was something you lost with age 
An application was for employment 
A program was a TV show 
A cursor used profanity 

A keyboard was a piano 
A web was a spider's home 
A virus was the flu 
A CD was a bank account 

A hard drive was a long trip on the road 
A mouse pad was where a mouse lived 

And if you had a 3.5 inch floppy. 


You just hoped nobody ever found out!?!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> For your evening entertainment
> 
> 
> Memory was something you lost with age
> An application was for employment
> A program was a TV show
> A cursor used profanity
> 
> A keyboard was a piano
> A web was a spider's home
> A virus was the flu
> A CD was a bank account
> 
> A hard drive was a long trip on the road
> A mouse pad was where a mouse lived
> 
> And if you had a 3.5 inch floppy.
> 
> 
> You just hoped nobody ever found out!?!


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

_



Memory was something you lost with age …

Click to expand...

_+1!!!

:clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at some oddities on a country drive, our gif, just hold this and stand still and also does this photo at fatal Kentucky crash show a spirit leaving a body? And finally did you know that half of the produce grown in the USA is thrown out?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sadly, yes, I read on CNN about the wasting of much of the produce produced in the US. France is doing something about this and some stores sell "ugly" fruit and produce at a discount, which has cut down on their wastage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Butter Toffee please! Will be hot again this week. I got the front half of the lawns done, today he back half. I do not have cable so I miss the sports broadcasts of TSN and Sportsnet. I do over the air....I get about 30 channels here...ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, FOX, CW, ION, CTV, CBC, TVO, and many independents. I stream he rest of my viewing with Netflix and Crackle. I had Shomi and Cravetv, but their delivery was unven so I wen back to Netflix. However, if I were to return to one of those two it would be Cravetv....excellent selection.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Butter Toffee please! Will be hot again this week. I got the front half of the lawns done, today he back half. I do not have cable so I miss the sports broadcasts of TSN and Sportsnet. I do over the air....I get about 30 channels here...ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, FOX, CW, ION, CTV, CBC, TVO, and many independents. I stream he rest of my viewing with Netflix and Crackle. I had Shomi and Cravetv, but their delivery was unven so I wen back to Netflix. However, if I were to return to one of those two it would be Cravetv....excellent selection.


Morning, Rp. Your Butter Toffee is coming right up.

Check out the Manhattan series on Crave. VERY interesting.


----------



## Rps

Saw Manhatten, interesting is the word. Not sure how accurate it was but it is entertainment and not a history lesson. I liked Masters of Sex for awhile until it became a soap opera. I have been watching the European version of the Bridge, on season 3 now, that is an interesting show. If you haven't seen it Saga is a cross between Sherlock Holmes and Sheldon on Big Bang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Saw Manhatten, interesting is the word. Not sure how accurate it was but it is entertainment and not a history lesson. I liked Masters of Sex for awhile until it became a soap opera. I have been watching the European version of the Bridge, on season 3 now, that is an interesting show. If you haven't seen it Saga is a cross between Sherlock Holmes and Sheldon on Big Bang.


Well, Manhattan is partly drawn from history and some of it is fictionalized. Still, it was a great series.

Have you been watching Houdini & Doyle on CBC? Very interesting.


----------



## Rps

From the if it wasn't so true it would not be funny department, and maybe SAP-able


As we progress into the year 2016, I want to thank all of you for your educational e-mails over the past year. I am totally screwed up now and have little chance of recovery.

I no longer open a bathroom door without using a paper towel, or have the waitress put lemon slices in my ice water without worrying about the bacteria on the lemon peel.

I can’t use the remote in a hotel room because I don’t know what the last person was doing while flipping through the adult movie channels.

I can’t sit down on the hotel bedspread because I can only imagine what has happened on it since it was last washed.

I have trouble shaking hands with someone who has been driving because the number one pastime while driving alone is picking one’s nose.

Eating a little snack sends me on a guilt trip because I can only imagine how many gallons of trans fats I have consumed over the years.

I can’t touch any woman’s purse for fear she has placed it on the floor of a public bathroom.

I MUST SEND MY SPECIAL THANKS:

to whoever sent me the one about rat poop in the glue on envelopes because I now have to use a wet sponge with every envelope that needs sealing. ALSO, now I have to scrub the top of every can I open for the same reason.

I no longer have any savings because I gave it to a sick girl (Penny Brown) who is about to die for the 13958th time.

I no longer have any money, but that will change once I receive the $15,000 that Bill Gates/Microsoft and AOL are sending me for participating in their special e-mail program.

I no longer worry about my soul because I have 3,214 angels looking out for me, and St. Theresa’s Novena has granted my every wish.

I can’t have a drink in a bar because I’ll wake up in a bathtub full of ice with my kidneys gone.

I can’t eat at KFC because their chickens are actually horrible mutant freaks with no eyes, feet or feathers.

I can’t use cancer-causing deodorants even though I smell like a water buffalo on a hot day.

THANKS TO YOU I have learned that my prayers only get answered if I forward an e-mail to seven of my friends and make a wish within five minutes.

BECAUSE OF YOUR CONCERN:

I no longer drink Coca Cola because it can remove toilet stains.

I no longer buy gas without taking someone along to watch the car so a serial killer doesn’t crawl in my back seat when I’m filling up.

I no longer drink Pepsi or Fanta since the people who make these products are atheists who refuse to put ‘Under God’ on their cans.

I no longer use Cling Wrap in the microwave because it causes seven different types of cancer.

AND THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW:

I can’t boil a cup of water in the microwave anymore because it will blow up in my face. Disfiguring me for life.

I no longer go to the movies because I could be pricked with a needle infected with AIDS when I sit down.

I no longer go to shopping malls because someone will drug me with a perfume sample and rob me.

I no longer receive packages from UPS or Fed Ex since they are actually Al Qaeda agents in disguise.

And I no longer answer the phone because someone will ask me to dial a number for which I will get a phone bill with calls to Jamaica, Uganda, Singapore, and Uzbekistan.

I no longer buy cookies from Neiman-Marcus since I now have their recipe.
THANKS TO YOU I can’t use anyone’s toilet but mine because a big black snake could be lurking under the seat and cause me instant death when it bites my butt.

AND THANKS TO YOUR GREAT ADVICE: 

I can’t ever pick up a coin dropped in the parking lot because it probably was placed there by a sex molester waiting to grab me as I bend over.
I no longer drive my car because buying gas from some companies supports Al Qaeda, and buying gas from all the others supports South American dictators.

I can’t do any gardening because I’m afraid 
I’ll get bitten by the Violin Spider and my hand will fall off.

If you don’t send this e-mail to at least 44,000 people in the next 70 minutes, a large dove with diarrhea will land on your head at 5:00 p.m.
tomorrow afternoon, and the fleas from 120 camels will infest your back, causing you to grow a hairy hump. I know this will occur because it actually happened to a friend of my next door neighbor’s ex-mother-in-law’s second husband’s cousin’s best friend’s beautician . . .

OH BY THE WAY:

A German scientist from Argentina, after a lengthy study, has discovered that people with insufficient brain activity read their e-mail with their hand on the mouse. Don’t bother taking it off now, it’s too late.



P.S. I now keep my toothbrush in the living room, because I was told by e-mail that water splashes over 6 ft. out of the toilet.



if this wasn't true, it wouldn't be so funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good ones, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Girl started Texting During her Driving Test. Just Keep Your Eye on The Instructor

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## SINC

You bet, thanks, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet, thanks, Marc.


An amazing and effective idea. I would have set up cardboard figures of adults and children to give them a sense of how many people they would kill or injure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video on the secret to a classic meatloaf, a rodeo clown who makes a great recovery and speaking of loafs, check out this pair of loafers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Deborah and I have been watching some of the Calgary Stampede on TV. Quite the show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there are some treats for those who get up early. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

One of my favourite places is getting a facelift.

Feds announce $24 million in new funding for Elk Island Park | Edmonton Journal


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One of my favourite places is getting a facelift.
> 
> Feds announce $24 million in new funding for Elk Island Park | Edmonton Journal


Seems like a fine use of the money from the feds. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We will be hitting 3 digits temp wise this week......... need I say more. Butter Toffee please Marc. Been dog hunting all this week. I think a Bichon would be good for Tovah, so have been researching that breed. Don the 1952 Edition, is that a TD? I always get the TDs and TCs confused. My mother had a 1600 MGA. And I think the MGB was the first hatchback if memory serves me......which is always a dangerous thing at my age.


----------



## Rps

And a morning smile....

A firefighter was working on the engine outside the station, when he noticed a little girl nearby in a little red wagon with little ladders hung off the sides and a garden hose tightly coiled in the middle.

The girl was wearing a firefighter's helmet.

Her dog and her cat were pulling the wagon.

The firefighter walked over to take a closer look. "That sure is a nice fire truck," the firefighter said with admiration

"Thanks," the girl replied.

The firefighter looked a little closer. The girl had tied the wagon to her dog's collar and to the cat's testicles.

"little partner," the firefighter said, "I don't want to tell you how to run your rig, but if you were to tie that rope around the cat's collar I think you could go faster."

The little girl replied thoughtfully, "You're probably right, but then I wouldn't have a siren"


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. We will be hitting 3 digits temp wise this week......... need I say more. Butter Toffee please Marc. Been dog hunting all this week. I think a Bichon would be good for Tovah, so have been researching that breed. Don the 1952 Edition, is that a TD? I always get the TDs and TCs confused. My mother had a 1600 MGA. And I think the MGB was the first hatchback if memory serves me......which is always a dangerous thing at my age.


Yep, it is a TD Rp:

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...weppes_Special_Edition"_on_Chevette_basis.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We will be hitting 3 digits temp wise this week......... need I say more. Butter Toffee please Marc. Been dog hunting all this week. I think a Bichon would be good for Tovah, so have been researching that breed. Don the 1952 Edition, is that a TD? I always get the TDs and TCs confused. My mother had a 1600 MGA. And I think the MGB was the first hatchback if memory serves me......which is always a dangerous thing at my age.


Coffee coming right up, Rp.

The Bichon is a fine breed. Not too common, so the cost may be driven up and there are few in shelters. Still, there might be a rescue situation in your area. Looking for a puppy or a young adult?


----------



## Rps

That's the question. She doesn't want one that is two old to train for her needs, yet pups are all about training, so we will see. She may actually just like being around dogs without actually owning one, so periodic trips to shelters and such many be okay, but I really think she misses having a dog around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That's the question. She doesn't want one that is two old to train for her needs, yet pups are all about training, so we will see. She may actually just like being around dogs without actually owning one, so periodic trips to shelters and such many be okay, but I really think she misses having a dog around.


Well, it the pup comes from a breeder that does puppy socialization and early training as we do, will not need that much training. They will latch on to the person who loves and feeds them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, some interesting info about the Bichon

Bichon Frise: What's Good About 'Em? What's Bad About 'Em?


----------



## Rps

And now for something completely different..

Did you ever wonder why there are no dead penguins on the ice in Antarctica – where do they go? 

Wonder no more ! ! ! 
It is a known fact that the penguin is a very ritualistic bird which lives an extremely ordered and complex life. The penguin is very committed to its family and will mate for life, as well as maintain a form of compassionate contact with its offspring throughout its life. 

If a penguin is found dead on the ice surface, other members of the family and social circle have been known to dig holes in the ice, using their vestigial wings and beaks, until the hole is deep enough for the dead bird to be rolled into, and buried.

The male penguins then gather in a circle around the fresh grave and sing:

"Freeze a jolly good fellow."
"Freeze a jolly good fellow." 

Then, they kick him in the ice hole.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And now for something completely different..
> 
> Did you ever wonder why there are no dead penguins on the ice in Antarctica – where do they go?
> 
> Wonder no more ! ! !
> It is a known fact that the penguin is a very ritualistic bird which lives an extremely ordered and complex life. The penguin is very committed to its family and will mate for life, as well as maintain a form of compassionate contact with its offspring throughout its life.
> 
> If a penguin is found dead on the ice surface, other members of the family and social circle have been known to dig holes in the ice, using their vestigial wings and beaks, until the hole is deep enough for the dead bird to be rolled into, and buried.
> 
> The male penguins then gather in a circle around the fresh grave and sing:
> 
> "Freeze a jolly good fellow."
> "Freeze a jolly good fellow."
> 
> Then, they kick him in the ice hole.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to enjoy some OtHD coffee as we await the uploading of today's SAP.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is just done with a tour of downtown Edmonton, a kid rides a pig and a video of an Antiques Roadshow appraisal of a loaded gun with some surprises in store.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Well we are heading to 3 digit temps this week.......forget the BBQ, I'll just cook the stuff on the sidewalks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is just done with a tour of downtown Edmonton, a kid rides a pig and a video of an Antiques Roadshow appraisal of a loaded gun with some surprises in store.


Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I get some free time today. Coffee???


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Well we are heading to 3 digit temps this week.......forget the BBQ, I'll just cook the stuff on the sidewalks.


 Yikes ............ and you are in Canada, not Georgia. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

While I am not a Tiger Woods fan, it is sad to hear that he shall miss all four majors in the PGA tour this year, for the first time in his career. 

20 years of Tiger Woods: Where it all went right & wrong - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Another hot day here in Lunenburg. Going to have some G&Ts out on the back deck under the umbrella. All are welcome to join me.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> While I am not a Tiger Woods fan, it is sad to hear that he shall miss all four majors in the PGA tour this year, for the first time in his career.
> 
> 20 years of Tiger Woods: Where it all went right & wrong - CNN.com



What is the Facebook news bit that flashed on my page about Tiger being banned from something?? I don't follow golf stuff much and google didn't list anything recent that I could see. But I also didn't bother looking very hard… 

Or was it just a FB flash of old gossip… i.e.: typical social media crap… 

PS: Those G&Ts sound quite inviting Marc and I haven't had one for ages. And a nice comfy chair to go with it or them…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What is the Facebook news bit that flashed on my page about Tiger being banned from something?? I don't follow golf stuff much and google didn't list anything recent that I could see. But I also didn't bother looking very hard…
> 
> Or was it just a FB flash of old gossip… i.e.: typical social media crap…


I have not heard anything about him being banned, just that he will not compete until his back feels much better.


----------



## pm-r

Boy, you must hover over these pages like a eagle Marc, and a guy can't even do a fast PS edit before you post a reply…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Boy, you must hover over these pages like a eagle Marc, and a guy can't even do a fast PS edit before you post a reply…


I am between grading postings, Patrick. I can go hours without looking at The Shang. You just caught me at a down time in grading and taking the doxies outside.

How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Warnings

3:25 PM EDT Wednesday 20 July 2016
Heat Warning in effect for: 
•Chatham-Kent - Rondeau Park
•Windsor - Leamington - Essex County

An extended period of hot and humid weather will arrive Thursday and continue through the weekend. Humidex values will approach 40 degrees at times.

Yikes. Rp was correct. I can't even remember these sorts of temps. I left NYC for St. John's, NL back on July 25th, 1977. On July 23rd it hit 102F in NYC, and in those days, there was no heat index. So, the actual temps were higher than this. In five years in Georgia, I experienced hotter temps than this even, but I can't remember those days .................. or choose not to remember those days.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I have not heard anything about him being banned, just that he will not compete until his back feels much better.


I understand he has some health issues.... Maybe he should change his name to Cheetah.


----------



## Rps

Marc we spent the day in Chatham were it was only 80F. Should hit 3 digits either tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I understand he has some health issues.... Maybe he should change his name to Cheetah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc we spent the day in Chatham were it was only 80F. Should hit 3 digits either tomorrow or Friday.


Lucky you .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is ready to go with a video on how to make camping bread, a kitten who claps for treats and living in a red light district can be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once the coffee finishes brewing.


----------



## SINC

Good plan Marc, I could use a coffee about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Your life does not get better by chance, it gets better by change.
~Jim Rohn


----------



## Dr.G.

JSAP's Jewish humor from Uncle Miltie = :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready when you are up and about.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> JSAP's Jewish humor from Uncle Miltie = :lmao::lmao:


That is a new series, so more to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is a new series, so more to come.


Good. He used all of these on his show, but as he freely admitted, he "stole" many of the jokes. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Could use a coffee right now. Don I loved the JSAP section. My favourite Jewish Humour joke is two Jewish men were on a business trip to Berlin. One says to the other, " Berlin is an okay city but you can't get a good bagel here" to which the other says, " So whose fault's that".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Could use a coffee right now. Don I loved the JSAP section. My favourite Jewish Humour joke is two Jewish men were on a business trip to Berlin. One says to the other, " Berlin is an okay city but you can't get a good bagel here" to which the other says, " So whose fault's that".


Coffee coming right up, Rp. Personally, I don't find that joke funny.


----------



## Rps

Maybe it should be iced coffee, it is really hot here already. Yes, it is a biting joke and not to everyone's tastes. I do agree with Don that many of those past day comedians did not swear or use vulgar language.....at least those on broadcast. The censors were stringent back then. We would be against censorship today ( for the most part ) but I wonder what we've lost. Today if you go to see a comic and the routine offends it seems the view is " you knew what they were like before you went so too bad". I've seen many of today's comic and they really use vulgar and obscene language ..... Very few in the audience seem to mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe it should be iced coffee, it is really hot here already. Yes, it is a biting joke and not to everyone's tastes. I do agree with Don that many of those past day comedians did not swear or use vulgar language.....at least those on broadcast. The censors were stringent back then. We would be against censorship today ( for the most part ) but I wonder what we've lost. Today if you go to see a comic and the routine offends it seems the view is " you knew what they were like before you went so too bad". I've seen many of today's comic and they really use vulgar and obscene language ..... Very few in the audience seem to mind.


Iced coffee coming right up. Holocaust "jokes" are never funny, regardless of who tells them. Just because some don't mind "vulgar and obscene language", I don't find the joke funny. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

_



I've seen many of today's comic and they really use vulgar and obscene language ..... Very few in the audience seem to mind.

Click to expand...

_
Probably because so many people like my wife and I don't even bother going, let alone pay to go… even on TV they might last two minutes at most… maybe one day they might smarten up a bit but I doubt it…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Probably because so many people like my wife and I don't even bother going, let alone pay to go… even on TV they might last two minutes at most… maybe one day they might smarten up a bit but I doubt it…


Well, sadly, we grew up on a more basic form of humor where there was no need for cursing or obscene material.


----------



## pm-r

I picked up a small apple pie from our corner store that they had on sale for $4.00 the other day, and it was quite good, especially considering the price.

So what's the big deal?? Well, I was really quite surprised to see it was made by the Apple Valley Foods Inc., located in Kentville, Nova Scotia across the island from Marc.
Apple Valley Foods Inc.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...6e14f3ef5c3080f2!8m2!3d45.066398!4d-64.549165

Amazing, and yet I thought BC was a top apple producing province… and they need to ship pies right across the country to the other side…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I picked up a small apple pie from our corner store that they had on sale for $4.00 the other day, and it was quite good, especially considering the price.
> 
> So what's the big deal?? Well, I was really quite surprised to see it was made by the Apple Valley Foods Inc., located in Kentville, Nova Scotia across the island from Marc.
> Apple Valley Foods Inc.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...6e14f3ef5c3080f2!8m2!3d45.066398!4d-64.549165
> 
> Amazing, and yet I thought BC was a top apple producing province… and they need to ship pies right across the country to the other side…


Kentville is in the Annapolis Valley here in NS, Patrick. It is the fruit growing region of NS. Great apples are grown there. We do get some red delicious apples from BC in the stores since they mature at different times that our reds here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, go to 95 Dufferin St, Lunenburg, NS, Canada on Google Street view and you can see where we live. The picture is a year old, so there are less doxies playing out in the back garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 28C with a 33C humidex reading. Tomorrow is being forecast as the hottest day ever in Lunenburg, NS, with the air temp hitting 31C and a possible humidex reading of 35C. The doxies want to sleep in the basement, which is finished with a nice couch for them to sleep on ....... and it is the coolest spot in the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all for some SAP and TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

It Was Called The Most Soothing Footage In The World And You're About To See Why - Trendfrenzy

Don, some SAP material.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It Was Called The Most Soothing Footage In The World And You're About To See Why - Trendfrenzy
> 
> Don, some SAP material.


Indeed it is Marc, nice find. While it is similar to a video we ran in the past couple of months, it has SAP written all over it, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF Coffee is brewing as I write.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is Marc, nice find. While it is similar to a video we ran in the past couple of months, it has SAP written all over it, merci.


I thought that I had seen it somewhere before.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an insect shot from Al, a spoiled moment photo and a nose job with a difference.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. It will be HOT here today with the humidex reaching 109F....... Marc, Windsor holds the record for highest humidex on record in Canada at 52.1c which is around 125F.

Don I liked the farmer joke. Now Mayflies, that's something Windsor knows about. We have tons of them. In fact 4 years ago they had to use snow shovels to clear them off the sidewalks here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. It will be HOT here today with the humidex reaching 109F....... Marc, Windsor holds the record for highest humidex on record in Canada at 52.1c which is around 125F.
> 
> Don I liked the farmer joke. Now Mayflies, that's something Windsor knows about. We have tons of them. In fact 4 years ago they had to use snow shovels to clear them off the sidewalks here.


Wow, that is hot, Rp. I have experienced 113F in the Arizona desert (no humidity) and 120F (with the heat index) in Waycross, GA on hot late July afternoon (thought I was going to die).

What actually is a Mayfly? People here were talking about Junebugs, but I have yet to experience either.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, Mayflies are also called Fish Flies here. They are harmless, but swarm in the hundreds and maybe thousands. They vary in size but average about 1 1/2 inches long. I can remember walking downtown and you could not see the cement of the sidewalks because of the volume.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, Mayflies are also called Fish Flies here. They are harmless, but swarm in the hundreds and maybe thousands. They vary in size but average about 1 1/2 inches long. I can remember walking downtown and you could not see the cement of the sidewalks because of the volume.


Yep, same thing in Wallaceburg when I lived there, streets and sidewalks literally covered in then so it crunched when you walk. It used to remind me of walking on snow at -40°. Same type of walking creaks and crunches.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yep, same thing in Wallaceburg when I lived there, streets and sidewalks literally covered in then so it crunched when you walk. It used to remind me of walking on snow at -40°. Same type of walking creaks and crunches.


Actually Don, that is a great comparison!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, Mayflies are also called Fish Flies here. They are harmless, but swarm in the hundreds and maybe thousands. They vary in size but average about 1 1/2 inches long. I can remember walking downtown and you could not see the cement of the sidewalks because of the volume.


Wow. Heard of them but have never seen one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, same thing in Wallaceburg when I lived there, streets and sidewalks literally covered in then so it crunched when you walk. It used to remind me of walking on snow at -40°. Same type of walking creaks and crunches.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

rps said:


> actually don, that is a great comparison!


Yuk ................


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yuk ................


Marc, also yuk .... With the humidex it is 112 F as we speak!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, also yuk .... With the humidex it is 112 F as we speak!


XX)XX)XX)

I could not take that sort of heat and humidity anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to the weekend. Today on SAP, do you know who Lee and Morty Kaufman are? Sure you do. Also a clever cow makes good on an escape. And more Jewish jokes too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I now know who they are from the SAP video clip. Deborah and I will be married 21 years comes next week. I should send you some real Yiddish jokes.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I now know who they are from the SAP video clip. Deborah and I will be married 21 years comes next week. I should send you some real Yiddish jokes.


Good jokes are always a welcome addition to SAP, Marc, send away. As for Ann and I, we will mark 51 years in a couple of months.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good jokes are always a welcome addition to SAP, Marc, send away. As for Ann and I, we will mark 51 years in a couple of months.


Not sure if Deborah and I shall make it to 51, Don. Still, kudos to you and Ann. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

An old Jewish man asks his son, who is a physics teach at a local university, to explain Einstein's theory or relativity. The son explains it this way -- Zayda (Yiddish for grandfather) if you are getting a root canal, a minute seem like an hour. If a beautiful woman is sitting next to you on the subway, an hour seems like a minute. The old Jewish man thinks about this profound bit of information and says to his son "And from this you make a living?"


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Finally a break from the heat.....it will only be 40c today!


----------



## Rps

Don, here's a clean one for you...

A burglar alarm sent out its piercing wail in the dark of a September night in Tel Aviv, and the police arrived just in time to collar the burglar, Yossi Feinberg, as he was leaving the premises with a big bag full of loot. Soon he was in court, facing a grim-looking judge. 
" Did you have an accomplice?" asked the judge. 
" What's an accomplice?" replied Yossi. 
" A partner. In other words, did you commit this crime by yourself?" 
" What else?" demanded the culprit. "Who can get reliable help these days?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, here's a clean one for you...
> 
> A burglar alarm sent out its piercing wail in the dark of a September night in Tel Aviv, and the police arrived just in time to collar the burglar, Yossi Feinberg, as he was leaving the premises with a big bag full of loot. Soon he was in court, facing a grim-looking judge.
> " Did you have an accomplice?" asked the judge.
> " What's an accomplice?" replied Yossi.
> " A partner. In other words, did you commit this crime by yourself?"
> " What else?" demanded the culprit. "Who can get reliable help these days?"


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Nudnik in Yiddish means "a pest and a nuisance".

A man goes into a psychiatrist's office complaining that he talks to himself all day long. The psychiatrist tells him that this is nothing to worry about, since many people talk out loud during the daytime. The man then tells the psychiatrist "Yes, but you don't know what a nudnik I am."


----------



## Rps

How about this.....

An Orthodox man was traveling on El Al, when his seat mate asked what he did for a living.
"I'm a rabbi."
“Well,” said the man condescendingly, “I was born Jewish. I don't know much about it, but I presume you could sum it up in one sentence: ‘Do unto others as you would have others do unto you.’"
The rabbi smiled, then said, "And what do you do for a living?"
"I’m an astrophysicist,” he replied smugly.
Well," said the rabbi, "I don't know much about it, but I presume I too, could sum it up in one sentence: ‘Twinkle, twinkle, little star -- how I wonder what you are.’”


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally getting a bit of rain. Even the doxies are wondering what this is falling from the skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> How about this.....
> 
> An Orthodox man was traveling on El Al, when his seat mate asked what he did for a living.
> "I'm a rabbi."
> “Well,” said the man condescendingly, “I was born Jewish. I don't know much about it, but I presume you could sum it up in one sentence: ‘Do unto others as you would have others do unto you.’"
> The rabbi smiled, then said, "And what do you do for a living?"
> "I’m an astrophysicist,” he replied smugly.
> Well," said the rabbi, "I don't know much about it, but I presume I too, could sum it up in one sentence: ‘Twinkle, twinkle, little star -- how I wonder what you are.’”


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> … Deborah and I will be married 21 years comes next week. I should send you some real Yiddish jokes.



You mean that _wasn't_ a Yiddish joke…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You mean that _wasn't_ a Yiddish joke…???


Nope ......... :lmao:


----------



## Rps

The lights suddenly fail in Sheldon and Miriam's Tottenham flat. They hear the sound of glass breaking - there are looters in the street below.

"Sheldon, there's a mink coat in the window of Goldberg's - do you think we might...?"

"I don't like it Miriam, But you've been a good wife and I know how you've always yearned for mink, and I've never been a rich man. OK, just this once. Who's to know?"

So they go to Goldberg's, Sheldon throws a brick through the window, and Miriam gets her fur. As they turn to go, Miriam spots a 42" flat-screen TV in the window of Keitzner's Electricals,. "Oh, Sheldon. look ...?" In goes another brick, out comes the TV.

As they go home, they pass a jeweller. "Sheldon, look at that beautiful necklace! One more little thing won't make any difference."

"Oh for God's sake, woman! Do you think I'm made of bricks?"


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with lots of sunshine at 534PM. Gin and tonic time ............. with lots of ice. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all and welcome to the weekend. Today on SAP, do you know who Lee and Morty Kaufman are? Sure you do. Also a clever cow makes good on an escape. And more Jewish jokes too.



Well I failed that one for sure, and I still don't know who the h*ll Lee and Morty Kaufman are or were supposed to be…

And yes, a smart cow, and a large holstein "Cherry Blossom" used to unhook the large wire loop over the top of the gatepost and open the gate and go browsing in the field on the farm where I worked some days many years ago.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> 25C with lots of sunshine at 534PM. Gin and tonic time ............. with lots of ice. Anyone care to join me?


You may keep the G &T part, but I'll take all the ice you have! It is 6:30 here and still 38C outside. So just watch in' the Giants and Yanks...... 1-1 in the 7th. Listened to Michael Kay the Yankee broadcast guy on WPIX and he mentioned that from 1948 to 1957 every World Series game had a New York team in it......amazing!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You may keep the G &T part, but I'll take all the ice you have! It is 6:30 here and still 38C outside. So just watch in' the Giants and Yanks...... 1-1 in the 7th. Listened to Michael Kay the Yankee broadcast guy on WPIX and he mentioned that from 1948 to 1957 every World Series game had a New York team in it......amazing!


XX)XX)XX) Too hot!!!!!!!!!

1-1 now in the 11th inning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Giants up 2-1 in the 12th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Giants WIN 2-1 in the 12th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Too busy watching the CFL in a great record breaking game as the Ti-Cats dunked the Esks on their home turf. Edmonton lost when QB dummy Reilly assumed the coaching role and dressed down the O line very publically. The loss looked good on the jerk for that move.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at how to build your very own bladeless fan, a one armed little boy shows how to hit a golf ball and there's something fishy about a certain picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was an amazing shot by the boy with one arm. I can't hit like that with two arms. Cute "fishy" picture.

The whatzit clue about a "hobby" threw me. I first thought it was used to cut the tips off of a cigar, so that can't be correct. Will have to wait for Patrick to tell us what it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is not what you gather, but what you scatter, that tells what kind of life you have lived.

Anonymous


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. That was an amazing shot by the boy with one arm. I can't hit like that with two arms. Cute "fishy" picture.
> 
> The whatzit clue about a "hobby" threw me. I first thought it was used to cut the tips off of a cigar, so that can't be correct. Will have to wait for Patrick to tell us what it is.


Well Marc, you should trust your first thoughts. It is used to cut the tips off a cigar, good call! (Collecting and sampling fine cigars is indeed a hobby for some.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, you should trust your first thoughts. It is used to cut the tips off a cigar, good call! (Collecting and sampling fine cigars is indeed a hobby for some.)


Wow, I thought I was way off base on that one. The "hobby" idea threw me. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Will take a Butter Toffee if you have one Marc. 9:17 am and it is already 38c here. But there is a chance of a thunderstorm to cool things down. Maybe see a movie, Star Trek or Ghostbusters, to escape the heat. Giants were lucky to win last night, but the Yanks couldn't bring anyone home. Both managers probably eat the monthly quota or Rolaids there. Giants should take today's game.

And, hopefully, a little humour for all. Don, SAP possible...

Computers
A SPANISH Teacher was explaining to her class that in Spanish, unlike English, nouns are designated as either masculine or feminine. 

'House' for instance, is feminine: 'la casa.' 
'Pencil,' however, is masculine: 'el lapiz.' 

A student asked, 'What gender is 'computer'?' 

Instead of giving the answer, the teacher split the class into two groups, male and female, and asked them to decide for themselves whether "computer" should be a masculine or a feminine noun. Each group was asked to give four reasons for its
recommendation. 

The men's group decided that 'computer' should definitely be of the feminine gender ('la computadora' ), because: 

1. No one but their creator understands their internal logic; 

2. The native language they use to communicate with other computers is incomprehensible to everyone else; 

3. Even the smallest mistakes are stored in long term memory for possible later retrieval; and 

4. As soon as you make a commitment to one, you find yourself 
spending half your paycheck on accessories for
it. 


The women's group, however, concluded that computers should be Masculine ('el computador'), because: 

1. In order to do anything with them, you have to turn them on; 

2. They have a lot of data but still can't think for themselves; 

3. They are supposed to help you solve problems, but half the time they ARE the problem; and 

4. As soon as you commit to one, you realize that if you had waited a little longer, you could have gotten a better model.. 

The women won!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Will take a Butter Toffee if you have one Marc. 9:17 am and it is already 38c here. But there is a chance of a thunderstorm to cool things down. Maybe see a movie, Star Trek or Ghostbusters, to escape the heat. Giants were lucky to win last night, but the Yanks couldn't bring anyone home. Both managers probably eat the monthly quota or Rolaids there. Giants should take today's game.!


This is VERY hot for early morning, Rp. 23C at just past 3PM here, and that will be our high for the day. Yes, great game for the Giants. They need another win today. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

They are lucky that the other teams keep losing as well....I think they are still4 gems up. The Yanks are a strange team.....might see some changes coming.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, and maybe Don if he drops in, are there any MLB teams left where the only business is baseball. I was thinking the Cubs might be the last. All others seem to be owned by media ou lets or bankers, but I can't find one that the only business was baseball. Do you know if there are any left?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well Marc, you should trust your first thoughts. It is used to cut the tips off a cigar, good call! (Collecting and sampling fine cigars is indeed a hobby for some.)



As Don said Marc, you made a good call there. Congrats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> They are lucky that the other teams keep losing as well....I think they are still4 gems up. The Yanks are a strange team.....might see some changes coming.


True. They might even show A-Rod the door.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, and maybe Don if he drops in, are there any MLB teams left where the only business is baseball. I was thinking the Cubs might be the last. All others seem to be owned by media ou lets or bankers, but I can't find one that the only business was baseball. Do you know if there are any left?


Tom Ricketts is the chief executive officer of Incapital LLC, a Chicago investment bank that owns the Cubs.


----------



## CubaMark

I gotta say... it's damn hot here in Nova Scotia. Hovering around 30 (a little shy, a little bold) for the past two weeks. A cloud will come by, and drop enough rain just to make things even more humid...


----------



## Rps

CubaMark said:


> I gotta say... it's damn hot here in Nova Scotia. Hovering around 30 (a little shy, a little bold) for the past two weeks. A cloud will come by, and drop enough rain just to make things even more humid...


If you want to trade let me know! It's 41c with the humidex right now, down from 46c this afternoon as it is a bit cloudy.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> I gotta say... it's damn hot here in Nova Scotia. Hovering around 30 (a little shy, a little bold) for the past two weeks. A cloud will come by, and drop enough rain just to make things even more humid...





Rps said:


> If you want to trade let me know! It's 41c with the humidex right now, down from 46c this afternoon as it is a bit cloudy.



All way took damn hot there for this guy… and the high humidity… gheese.

I hope you can't find some shade, a bit of breeze and a few cold beers perhaps…

And maybe a sign or two like this might be appropriate…


----------



## SINC

It is 28° here and I am coping in the motor home with the A/C set at 74°, watching the Canadian Open golf championship and a nice cold Steam Whistle. About as good as it gets for this old fart.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I gotta say... it's damn hot here in Nova Scotia. Hovering around 30 (a little shy, a little bold) for the past two weeks. A cloud will come by, and drop enough rain just to make things even more humid...


Yes, very warm here in Lunenburg as well, Mark. This is the driest summer in the Annapolis Valley in 70 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

XX)XX) Stay safe, mon ami.



Rps said:


> If you want to trade let me know! It's 41c with the humidex right now, down from 46c this afternoon as it is a bit cloudy.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> All way took damn hot there for this guy… and the high humidity… gheese.
> 
> I hope you can't find some shade, a bit of breeze and a few cold beers perhaps…
> 
> And maybe a sign or two like this might be appropriate…


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall not complain with the 24C temps and sunshine here since there is a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I shall not complain with the 24C temps and sunshine here since there is a nice ocean breeze.


When I was at St FX it seemed like the AC was switched on every night around 4:00 PM, it didn't matter how hot it got in the day at 4 it got cool.....is that the case where you are Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> When I was at St FX it seemed like the AC was switched on every night around 4:00 PM, it didn't matter how hot it got in the day at 4 it got cool.....is that the case where you are Marc?


No, since it now nearly 8PM and it is still 23C. The sun is setting, so there is no heat there, but the ocean breezes have stopped. This is when I turn on my little desk fan while I am at the computer. No AC here ........... and few homes in Lunenburg have AC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> When I was at St FX it seemed like the AC was switched on every night around 4:00 PM, it didn't matter how hot it got in the day at 4 it got cool.....is that the case where you are Marc?


When were you at St.FX? What were you studying?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, off to an early start with SAP today with a video of a fork lift the likes of you have never seen before, a sign about a penis and a gif of peeling a cucumber in a very different way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Peeling A Cucumber! Now that was a handy gif to use. Quite the use of a forklift as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Everything is on the house today at the Café Chez Marc. It was 39 years ago to the day that I came to Canada as a landed immigrant. So, enjoy all that we have to offer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Those who watch The Big Bang Theory on TV will understand this tee shirt.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, congrats on 39 years. I have never watched Big Bang, or any other sit com for that matter since the good ones ended in the 80s so the shirt is lost on me. I was out taking some pics for SAP early this morning and had to stop and clean the inside of my windshield in the Suzuki. The accumulated scum of winter made it impossible to see for the morning sun. One does not realize just how much crap gathers onto a windshield until they drive into the rising or setting sun. Good thing I carry a bottle of Windex and some paper towels with me at all times.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, congrats on 39 years. I have never watched Big Bang, or any other sit com for that matter since the good ones ended in the 80s so the shirt is lost on me. I was out taking some pics for SAP early this morning and had to stop and clean the inside of my windshield in the Suzuki. The accumulated scum of winter made it impossible to see for the morning sun. One does not realize just how much crap gathers onto a windshield until they drive into the rising or setting sun. Good thing I carry a bottle of Windex and some paper towels with me at all times.


Morning, Don. The BBT is one of the only sitcoms that I watch on a regular basis. I like the science bent to this comedy. Most of the others seem to be lame, in my opinion. I know we disagree on Stephen Colbert and Jon Stewart, so I won't bring them into the mix, even though I really liked both of their shows.

Have a good day.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> When were you at St.FX? What were you studying?


2008 and I studyied Adult Ed.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Everything is on the house today at the Café Chez Marc. It was 39 years ago to the day that I came to Canada as a landed immigrant. So, enjoy all that we have to offer.


Congrats on 39 years. Did you ever think that you wouldn't stay here? It must also be 39 years at Memorial as well!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrats on 39 years. Did you ever think that you wouldn't stay here? It must also be 39 years at Memorial as well!


Well, since I have been hired on as a sessional for the Fall, and might be needed in the Winter and Spring semesters as well, I will be able to say that I taught at MUN for a full 39 years if I make it that far next year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrats on 39 years. Did you ever think that you wouldn't stay here? It must also be 39 years at Memorial as well!


I figured I would stay for my two-year tenure track appointment and then move on. Most at MUN thought that I would leave after the first winter. I fooled everyone, including myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> 2008 and I studyied Adult Ed.


Interesting.


----------



## Rps

A smile ....

My trip to the store

There was a bit of confusion at the store this morning. When I was ready
to pay for my groceries, the cashier said, "Strip down facing me."

Making a mental note to complain to my member of Parliament about CSIS running amok, I did just as she had instructed.

When the hysterical shrieking and alarms finally subsided, I found out
that she was referring to my credit card.

I have been asked to shop elsewhere in the future.

They need to make their instructions to us seniors a little clearer!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Everything is on the house today at the Café Chez Marc. It was 39 years ago to the day that I came to Canada as a landed immigrant. So, enjoy all that we have to offer.




Congrats Marc and I hope it met your expectations.

BTW: it was a Monday also, Monday 25 July 1977

Any of these things seem familiar at the time???

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1977#Events
25 July 1977, Monday, What happened on | TakeMeBack.to

PS: one of your apple fritters and a nice coffee sounds pretty good to me to help celebrate.


----------



## Rps

Cleaning out my files again....

Dictionary



1. ARBITRATOR: A cook that leaves Arby's to work at McDonalds.

2. AVOIDABLE: What a bullfighter tries to do.

3. BERNADETTE: The act of torching a mortgage.

4. BURGLARIZE: What a crook sees with.

5. CONTROL: A short, ugly inmate.

6. COUNTERFEITERS: Workers who put together kitchen cabinets.

7. ECLIPSE: What an English barber does for a living.

8. EYEDROPPER: A clumsy ophthalmologist.

9. HEROES: What a guy in a boat does.

10. LEFTBANK: What the robber did when his bag was full of money.

11. MISTY: How golfers create divots.

12. PARADOX: Two physicians!!

13. PARASITES: What you see from the top of the Eiffel Tower .

14. PHARMACIST: A helper on the farm.

15. POLARIZE: What penguins see with.

16. PRIMATE: Removing your spouse from in front of the TV!!

17. RELIEF: What trees do in the spring.

18. RUBBERNECK: What you do to relax your wife.

19. SELFISH: What the owner of a seafood store does.

20. Sudafed: What happens when you take legal action against the government.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A smile ....
> 
> My trip to the store
> 
> There was a bit of confusion at the store this morning. When I was ready
> to pay for my groceries, the cashier said, "Strip down facing me."
> 
> Making a mental note to complain to my member of Parliament about CSIS running amok, I did just as she had instructed.
> 
> When the hysterical shrieking and alarms finally subsided, I found out
> that she was referring to my credit card.
> 
> I have been asked to shop elsewhere in the future.
> 
> They need to make their instructions to us seniors a little clearer!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Congrats Marc and I hope it met your expectations.
> 
> BTW: it was a Monday also, Monday 25 July 1977
> 
> Any of these things seem familiar at the time???
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1977#Events
> 25 July 1977, Monday, What happened on | TakeMeBack.to
> 
> PS: one of your apple fritters and a nice coffee sounds pretty good to me to help celebrate.


Thanks, Patrick. Interesting chart. Nothing for July 25th, however.  I love apple fritters and coffee. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Cleaning out my files again....
> 
> Dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> 1. ARBITRATOR: A cook that leaves Arby's to work at McDonalds.
> 
> 2. AVOIDABLE: What a bullfighter tries to do.
> 
> 3. BERNADETTE: The act of torching a mortgage.
> 
> 4. BURGLARIZE: What a crook sees with.
> 
> 5. CONTROL: A short, ugly inmate.
> 
> 6. COUNTERFEITERS: Workers who put together kitchen cabinets.
> 
> 7. ECLIPSE: What an English barber does for a living.
> 
> 8. EYEDROPPER: A clumsy ophthalmologist.
> 
> 9. HEROES: What a guy in a boat does.
> 
> 10. LEFTBANK: What the robber did when his bag was full of money.
> 
> 11. MISTY: How golfers create divots.
> 
> 12. PARADOX: Two physicians!!
> 
> 13. PARASITES: What you see from the top of the Eiffel Tower .
> 
> 14. PHARMACIST: A helper on the farm.
> 
> 15. POLARIZE: What penguins see with.
> 
> 16. PRIMATE: Removing your spouse from in front of the TV!!
> 
> 17. RELIEF: What trees do in the spring.
> 
> 18. RUBBERNECK: What you do to relax your wife.
> 
> 19. SELFISH: What the owner of a seafood store does.
> 
> 20. Sudafed: What happens when you take legal action against the government.


I have seen these before, Rp, but they are still funny. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, an early SAP today with a video on how tennis balls are made and a soccer trick shot gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I get my morning grading completed. Only about two weeks to go in this semester. Later .........


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, was watching the video about tennis balls. Amazing how man and machine work together in unison.


----------



## Dr.G.

WHY: do men's clothes have buttons on the right while women's clothes have buttons on the left? Don, did not know the answer to this one either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another pot of freshly brewed coffee is now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, was watching the video about tennis balls. Amazing how man and machine work together in unison.


If you liked that clip, wait till you see one of the most complex machines ever made, coming up soon.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Gee, will only be 80 here today. Not sure if you have seen this one or not but it made me smile...

Upon arriving home, a husband was met at the door by his sobbing wife. 
Tearfully she explained, "It's the druggist. He insulted me terribly this morning on the phone. I had to call multiple times before he would even answer the phone." Immediately, the husband drove downtown to confront the druggist and demand an apology. Before he could say more than a word or two, the druggist told him, "Now, just a minute, listen to my side of it. This morning the alarm failed to go off, so I was late getting up. I went without breakfast and hurried out to the car, just to realize that I'd locked the house with both house and car keys inside and had to break a window to get my keys. "Then, driving a little too fast, I got a speeding ticket. Later, when I was about three blocks from the store, I had a flat tire." "When I finally got to the store a bunch of people were waiting for me to open up. I got the store opened and started waiting on these people, all the time the darn phone was ringing off the hook." He continued, "Then I had to break a roll of nickels against the cash register drawer to make change, and they spilled all over the floor. I had to get down on my hands and knees to pick up the nickels and the phone was still 
ringing. When I came up I cracked my head on the open cash drawer, which made me stagger back against a showcase with a bunch of perfume bottles on it. Half of them hit the floor and broke." "Meanwhile, the phone is still ringing with no let up, and I finally got back to answer it. It was your wife. She wanted to know how to use a Rectal thermometer.



And believe me mister, as God is my witness, all I did was tell her."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Gee, will only be 80 here today. Not sure if you have seen this one or not but it made me smile...
> 
> Upon arriving home, a husband was met at the door by his sobbing wife.
> Tearfully she explained, "It's the druggist. He insulted me terribly this morning on the phone. I had to call multiple times before he would even answer the phone." Immediately, the husband drove downtown to confront the druggist and demand an apology. Before he could say more than a word or two, the druggist told him, "Now, just a minute, listen to my side of it. This morning the alarm failed to go off, so I was late getting up. I went without breakfast and hurried out to the car, just to realize that I'd locked the house with both house and car keys inside and had to break a window to get my keys. "Then, driving a little too fast, I got a speeding ticket. Later, when I was about three blocks from the store, I had a flat tire." "When I finally got to the store a bunch of people were waiting for me to open up. I got the store opened and started waiting on these people, all the time the darn phone was ringing off the hook." He continued, "Then I had to break a roll of nickels against the cash register drawer to make change, and they spilled all over the floor. I had to get down on my hands and knees to pick up the nickels and the phone was still
> ringing. When I came up I cracked my head on the open cash drawer, which made me stagger back against a showcase with a bunch of perfume bottles on it. Half of them hit the floor and broke." "Meanwhile, the phone is still ringing with no let up, and I finally got back to answer it. It was your wife. She wanted to know how to use a Rectal thermometer.
> 
> 
> 
> And believe me mister, as God is my witness, all I did was tell her."


 I hope that this does not see the light of day on SAP, Rp. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you liked that clip, wait till you see one of the most complex machines ever made, coming up soon.


I would find it boring being the person who positioned the balls for imprinted labels, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

The clouds have cleared and the sun is out at just past 7PM, so it is a good time to crank up the BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. Had a pleasant day yesterday as Ann, Crystal, Ely and I jumped in motor home and headed out to Elk Island park for a walk and a picnic, Returned home about 5 hours later.

SAP is up and ready to go with the truth about gender neutral bathrooms, a real life Tarzan and a sticky situation sent in by reader Tony in the UK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sounds like a nice trip. How does Ely travel? Is she a good car/RV dog?


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, Ely hops up on the couch and looks out the window. She barks at cows for some reason. But she mostly curls up and sleeps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, Ely hops up on the couch and looks out the window. She barks at cows for some reason. But she mostly curls up and sleeps.


Cute. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

"My wife was at the beauty shop for two hours. That was only for the estimate. She got a mudpack and looked great for two days. Then the mud fell off." That's an old Henny Youngman bit. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. There is now some freshly brewed OtHD coffee brewed ............... as well as some treats fresh out to the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too hot for any more hot coffee. We shall start serving ice tea, ice coffee, G&Ts and ice cold beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://nationalpurebreddogday.com/best-pizza-commercial-ever/

Cute ...............


----------



## pm-r

> Cute ...............



:clap:

Not that far off some shows really…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap:
> 
> Not that far off some shows really…


True. Dog shows, especially the big ones, are such a beauty contest these days.  A waste of time and money if you ask me.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True. Dog shows, especially the big ones, are such a beauty contest these days.  A waste of time and money if you ask me.



Agreed, and I sure won't get into any discussion as to how some official "Kennel clubs" and their shows and member breeders ended up breeding the brains right out of and otherwise wrecking what used to be some good if not great dog breeds… sad… very sad…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Agreed, and I sure won't get into any discussion as to how some official "Kennel clubs" and their shows and member breeders ended up breeding the brains right out of and otherwise wrecking what used to be some good if not great dog breeds… sad… very sad…


True. Some breeds, such as German Shepherds look nothing like the GSs that I knew growing up. Bulldogs have such large heads that you can't whelp a litter without a C-section. Even doxies are going through a change in the breed standard with all sorts of dapples and double dapple coats ............ and this has caused vision problems when you breed a dapple with a double dapple ......... and two double dapples bred together will have pups born without eyes. 

After 7 litters, we are coming to an end of breeding, and will only show in small shows around the Maritime provinces. It is more like a social club of doxie breeders coming together for a good time. Deborah does the showing and I stay home.

Dogs that are not shown by professional handlers are not likely to win these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah corrected me on my comment "... and two double dapples bred together will have pups born without eyes." She said that this might happen with one pup in a litter but there is more likely a chance of blindness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

*How I spent my day.....*


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *How I spent my day.....*


:clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

_



How I spent my day.....

Click to expand...

_Hmmm… sure looks about right for a NS cabin retreat holiday posture, but the bottle looks a bit large for a beer, or is that how they bottle their beer out there…??? And with a red label on the neck yet…


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm… sure looks about right for a NS cabin retreat holiday posture, but the bottle looks a bit large for a beer, or is that how they bottle their beer out there…??? And with a red label on the neck yet…


I don't think that is a beer bottle at all. Looks much more like an empty bottle of wine to me.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an event at a movie theatre, a tractor towing a boat surprise and that incredible machine I mentioned a few days ago in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm… sure looks about right for a NS cabin retreat holiday posture, but the bottle looks a bit large for a beer, or is that how they bottle their beer out there…??? And with a red label on the neck yet…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I don't think that is a beer bottle at all. Looks much more like an empty bottle of wine to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an event at a movie theatre, a tractor towing a boat surprise and that incredible machine I mentioned a few days ago in our video.


Morning, Don. I shall give SAP a look-see once my morning grading is done. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting ..............

Be a deckhand for a day on Bluenose II - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an event at a movie theatre, a tractor towing a boat surprise and that incredible machine I mentioned a few days ago in our video.


Don, that was an amazing machine. Imagine how long it would take manual labor in doing what this machine was doing along the rail line???????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that was an amazing machine. Imagine how long it would take manual labor in doing what this machine was doing along the rail line???????


Indeed, but imagine how long it took someone to draft a plan to build the darn thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed, but imagine how long it took someone to draft a plan to build the darn thing.


True.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm today but will head to 90s by the weekend. My AC is doing overtime! Now a smile for you.

What happens to the crews when a blue ship collides with a red ship..........they get marooned!😉😉


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> I don't think that is a beer bottle at all. Looks much more like an empty bottle of wine to me.


_The winnah!_


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I don't think that is a beer bottle at all. Looks much more like an empty bottle of wine to me.



Think of it as a tongue in cheek type remark…


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm today but will head to 90s by the weekend. My AC is doing overtime! Now a smile for you.
> 
> What happens to the crews when a blue ship collides with a red ship..........they get marooned!&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;


26C and humid, but with a nice breeze, so all windows are open.

"marooned"............... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> _The winnah!_


Nova Scotia wine, I hope.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia wine, I hope.


home-made at that!


----------



## Rps

CubaMark said:


> home-made at that!


That answers my question. I knew that Blue Nun came in blue bottles, as does a few other brands, but the orange band stumped me......now I know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That answers my question. I knew that Blue Nun came in blue bottles, as does a few other brands, but the orange band stumped me......now I know.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to hear Hillary Clinton speak. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all as I listen to the rain just pouring on the rooftop. SAP is up early today with a suspicious drinking fountain, a peek-a-boo bear and we ask, 'what do YOU see'?


----------



## SINC

A St. Albert resident captured this shot yesterday just outside the city. I thought you folks might enjoy it, especially Marc who has a thing for canola fields as I recall..


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, that is a great shot. I loved seeing the vast canola fields as we drove from Calgary to Regina. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Who would like some freshly brewed TGIF coffee????


----------



## Dr.G.

Who would like some fresh blueberry muffins????????


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A St. Albert resident captured this shot yesterday just outside the city. I thought you folks might enjoy it, especially Marc who has a thing for canola fields as I recall..



Awesome shot!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Awesome shot!!


True. Loved the contrast between the dark sky and the vivid yellow.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all, and with the Olympics on the horizon

A Scotsman, an Englishman and an Irishman want to get into the Olympics but they haven't got tickets. The Scotsman picks up a manhole-cover, tucks it under his arm and walks to the gate. "McTavish, Scotland" he says, "Discus", and in he walks. The Englishman picks up a length of scaffolding and slings it over his shoulder. "Waddington-Smythe, England," he says, "Pole vault," and in he walks. The Irishman looks around, picks up a roll of barbed wire and tucks it under his arm. "O'Malley, Ireland," he says, "Fencing."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all, and with the Olympics on the horizon
> 
> A Scotsman, an Englishman and an Irishman want to get into the Olympics but they haven't got tickets. The Scotsman picks up a manhole-cover, tucks it under his arm and walks to the gate. "McTavish, Scotland" he says, "Discus", and in he walks. The Englishman picks up a length of scaffolding and slings it over his shoulder. "Waddington-Smythe, England," he says, "Pole vault," and in he walks. The Irishman looks around, picks up a roll of barbed wire and tucks it under his arm. "O'Malley, Ireland," he says, "Fencing."


Won't be watching, but that is a funny joke, mon ami. :clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

As a rule Marc, I refuse to watch this monument to excess. I find it obscene that that much money is being spent on this ego driven event and what is worse......it is being held in one of the world's largest favellas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> As a rule Marc, I refuse to watch this monument to excess. I find it obscene that that much money is being spent on this ego driven event and what is worse......it is being held in one of the world's largest favellas.


All too true, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> As a rule Marc, I refuse to watch this monument to excess. I find it obscene that that much money is being spent on this ego driven event and what is worse......it is being held in one of the world's largest favellas.



+1. 

I tend to agree and it's nauseous to discover how much money the IOC is actually connected with.

And thanks to your post, I found it odd that my Mac's "Lookup … "favellas"" says "nothing exists"… wow, but at least it does with a google search!!!

I really wonder what benefits and how much legitimate money will actually benefit Rio and area residents in the end…


Gee, as I type that, I think it may be correct … in the end — exactly…


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Had some friends and neighbors over to share a 21st anniversary meal and it went well. Still, we are both now pooped. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Strong winds are gusting so hard trees are near sideways on our street as it pours rain and lightning strikes have hit very close a few times in the past hour, Too noisy to sleep as a big storm front moves through so got SAP up early today featuring a mother and daughter elephants reunited, a guy pours multi coloured drinks all at once and a story about riding your suitcase through the airport.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Send some of that rain this way. I love thunder and lightening as well, but it is rare here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We had what seemed like a small storm here yesterday. It has been so dry hat that small amount of rain bounced off the soil and actually flooded some of our roads.....amazing, and it wasn't much rain....but we may get more today. For those of us who won't be watching the Olympic

What's a banker's favourite Olympic event? Vault.
How is playing the bagpipes like throwing a javelin blindfolded? You don’t have to be very good to get people’s attention.
It’s the Olympic Fishing event today. I hear it’s all online. Anyone got a good stream?
I took my wife to see Usain Bolt in the men's 100m Olympic final. "Jamaica?" Yes, she bloody hates athletics.
USA Women's Basketball team beat Turkey 89-58. Turkey's problem? Fouls.
The British women's pair rowers will no doubt receive a Stanning ovation …


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We had what seemed like a small storm here yesterday. It has been so dry hat that small amount of rain bounced off the soil and actually flooded some of our roads.....amazing, and it wasn't much rain....but we may get more today. For those of us who won't be watching the Olympic
> 
> What's a banker's favourite Olympic event? Vault.
> How is playing the bagpipes like throwing a javelin blindfolded? You don’t have to be very good to get people’s attention.
> It’s the Olympic Fishing event today. I hear it’s all online. Anyone got a good stream?
> I took my wife to see Usain Bolt in the men's 100m Olympic final. "Jamaica?" Yes, she bloody hates athletics.
> USA Women's Basketball team beat Turkey 89-58. Turkey's problem? Fouls.
> The British women's pair rowers will no doubt receive a Stanning ovation …


We could use some of that rain, Rp.

Bagpipes!!!! Love their sound.:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AWp5Tv0IHk

Cute


----------



## Rps

Never been a bagpipe lover Marc. I meet my class tonight so should be fun! I have 11 in all. About equal boy/girl ages 13 to 17. 

I thought you might like these, I'm sure you may have seen them before but in case you haven't....

15 funny dachshund photos


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Never been a bagpipe lover Marc. I meet my class tonight so should be fun! I have 11 in all. About equal boy/girl ages 13 to 17.
> 
> I thought you might like these, I'm sure you may have seen them before but in case you haven't....
> 
> 15 funny dachshund photos


Well, if you had heard a bagpipe played well you would be a fan for life.

Yes, I have seen those pics before. :lmao:

Good luck with your class.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLB Preview - Baltimore Orioles at Toronto Blue Jays - Jul 30, 2016 - CBSSports.com

Rp, it would be nice if the Jays could make it into first place. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. …
> For those of us who won't be watching the Olympic
> …



They're on today…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They're on today…???


No, just the garbage cleanup and the "finishing touches" on the Olympic Village (few of the rooms have bathrooms, beds, etc).


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No, just the garbage cleanup and the "finishing touches" on the Olympic Village (few of the rooms have bathrooms, beds, etc).



Just shows my lack of interest and knowledge of any schedules I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just shows my lack of interest and knowledge of any schedules I guess.


Well, join the club, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 29.6 °C85.3 °F Kejimkujik Park, NS ............ which is not far from Lunenburg, NS, where it is 27C at just past 3PM. Hot day for the doxies.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> MLB Preview - Baltimore Orioles at Toronto Blue Jays - Jul 30, 2016 - CBSSports.com
> 
> Rp, it would be nice if the Jays could make it into first place. We shall see.


We'll see is right! Right now Baltimore, Toronto, and Boston are a wash. One series take all and the lead will go from one to the other. I have always been a believer in if you win series you don't need to win games....but this year it may come down to games. Also, the Yanks are only 6 games out with about 60 to go. Maybe the Toronto-Washington trade rumour isn't so dumb after all. GitHub now any of the top 4 could grab the division.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We'll see is right! Right now Baltimore, Toronto, and Boston are a wash. One series take all and the lead will go from one to the other. I have always been a believer in if you win series you don't need to win games....but this year it may come down to games. Also, the Yanks are only 6 games out with about 60 to go. Maybe the Toronto-Washington trade rumour isn't so dumb after all. GitHub now any of the top 4 could grab the division.


Baltimore Orioles vs. Toronto Blue Jays - July 30, 2016 Gametracker - CBSSports.com

Happ is pitching a great game today. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Jays are now in first place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but there is coffee brewing. Later .........


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the coffee smells good this morning. Today on SAP a video on texting and driving, a kid who uses the water slide backwards and animals are starving in Venezuela zoos. Also the daily Whatzit and a bunch of wildlife pics here in St. Albert via the BLESS webcam from Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.

"About a month ago, I illuminated some old expressions that have become obsolete because of the inexorable march of technology. 

These phrases included "Don't touch that dial," "Carbon copy," "You sound like a broken record" and "Hung out to dry." :lmao::clap::lmao: So true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning everyone. Any requests for Sunday Brunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

I Had No Idea 'She Sells Seashells By The Seashore' Actually Meant THIS! Fascinating...

Don, this has to make it into SAP. I shall accept my usual finders fee. Merci.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I Had No Idea 'She Sells Seashells By The Seashore' Actually Meant THIS! Fascinating...
> 
> Don, this has to make it into SAP. I shall accept my usual finders fee. Merci.


Morning all. Funny you should have this Marc as I will be using tongue twisters with my new Chinese students this week....and She Sells is one that I use.


----------



## Rps

Marc this might hit SAP as well....

Justin Trudeau is scheduled to speak at the opening ceremony of the Rio Olympics. Nervous, he asks for a teleprompter.

On the day of the speech, he takes to the podium and starts, "Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh."

An aide quickly rushes to his side and whispers, "Mr. Prime Minister those are the Olympic rings. Your speech is below that!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Funny you should have this Marc as I will be using tongue twisters with my new Chinese students this week....and She Sells is one that I use.


That might be a bit difficult, Rp. Stick to words/phrases, such as "please", "thank you", where is the .....", etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc this might hit SAP as well....
> 
> Justin Trudeau is scheduled to speak at the opening ceremony of the Rio Olympics. Nervous, he asks for a teleprompter.
> 
> On the day of the speech, he takes to the podium and starts, "Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh."
> 
> An aide quickly rushes to his side and whispers, "Mr. Prime Minister those are the Olympic rings. Your speech is below that!"


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> That might be a bit difficult, Rp. Stick to words/phrases, such as "please", "thank you", where is the .....", etc.


Luckily, their English is quite good so I have some leeway on lesson selection. I tell you one thing though I wouldn't want to teach regular school there. Classes start at 7 am and go to 10pm with 60 to 70 in a class room, this is at the high school level...wow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I Had No Idea 'She Sells Seashells By The Seashore' Actually Meant THIS! Fascinating...
> 
> Don, this has to make it into SAP. I shall accept my usual finders fee. Merci.


Consider it done. Your cheque for $13,738,461 is in the mail. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Consider it done. Your cheque for $13,738,461 is in the mail. Merci.


Are you in the habit of rounding DOWN, mon ami???????????

The usual fee is $13,738,461.13 :greedy:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Are you in the habit of rounding DOWN, mon ami???????????
> 
> The usual fee is $13,738,461.13 :greedy:


I just felt unlucky adding that second 13!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just felt unlucky adding that second 13!


Well, round up to 15 cents then and we will call it even.


----------



## Dr.G.

Skydiver becomes first person to jump and land without chute | The Chronicle Herald

Quite the jump!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Skydiver becomes first person to jump and land without chute | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Quite the jump!!!!!!!


Boy, is that putting faith in your support team!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Boy, is that putting faith in your support team!


XX)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Skydiver becomes first person to jump and land without chute | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Quite the jump!!!!!!!




I'd say he should end up with an award at the The Darwin Awards without even needing an invitation or official admission.

Also I'd suggest he's suffering from RCI. (Rectal Cranial Inversion)!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd say he should end up with an award at the The Darwin Awards without even needing an invitation or official admission.
> 
> Also I'd suggest he's suffering from RCI. (Rectal Cranial Inversion)!!!!


Good call, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the coffee smells good this morning. Today on SAP a video on texting and driving, a kid who uses the water slide backwards and animals are starving in Venezuela zoos. Also the daily Whatzit and a bunch of wildlife pics here in St. Albert via the BLESS webcam from Patrick.



Nice wildlife pics in SAP today Don!!  They actually turned out better than I thought they wood, maybe some of your magic photo touch-up at work???

BTW: Did everyone see the young moose calf, almost hidden in some of the moose shots?

As for today's Sunday Whatzit?, I'm guessing that's what some call a "lake ball", and that one seems to be a nice dense makeup of pine needles, bark and plant bits. 

Or the dog or kids ball that got covered as it rolled down the hillside…


----------



## pm-r

Neat old grain wagon at the grain elevator, but I wonder if the maker's sales/sevice rep name had anything to do with their disappearance…???

SAP heritage interest stuff…??? Hmmm…????


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose documentary to air on CBC | The Chronicle Herald

Should be of interest to some .......


----------



## Dr.G.

Robomowers let you sit back and watch the grass go - The Globe and Mail

Cool invention.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Robomowers let you sit back and watch the grass go - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Cool invention.


Too bad about the 'uncool' price.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Too bad about the 'uncool' price.


Ouch!! I'll say.

At least their Robomow.app is free, if you've already got another fairly expensive iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Too bad about the 'uncool' price.


True. I would rather do it myself ........... albeit with a gas lawn mower for the first time, in that we have so much lawn. Deborah wants me to get a rider lawn mower.


----------



## Dr.G.

21 Teachers Who Went Above And Beyond To Teach Their Lessons - NewsLinQ

Rp, I can picture you as teacher #22


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night a bit early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> 21 Teachers Who Went Above And Beyond To Teach Their Lessons - NewsLinQ
> 
> Rp, I can picture you as teacher #22


Yeah, just me and my banjo!:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah, just me and my banjo!:lmao:


Play on, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with the Whatzit answer, a dogaroo and a guy who takes his tortoise for a walk.

Ann and Crystal will drive down to Canmore today with Matt, Holly and the grandkids for a couple of days stay in a condo and a side trip to Banff. So, Ely and I are left behind to look after each other in their absence. Normally I would go in the motor home and keep the dog there, but all campsites are booked solid, so I volunteered to stay behind so the rest could enjoy the trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good for you taking care of Ely. I hope the two of you keep bonding.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Setting up lessons for my students today, with my first class tomorrow. Should be fun. Marc I have included an Olympic joke for you..

There was a heat for the 200m Rio Olympic women's breaststroke, and the eight women who entered the race were named Emily (Aus), Maggie (Nz), Liz (Aus), Jean (USA), Alice (Can), Wanda (Ger), Tina (Rom) and Rose (England).

After approximately 2 minutes and 10 seconds, Emily won the race, 5 seconds later, Maggie was declared the second place finisher. Nearly 40 minutes later, Rose finally completed the race.

When the reporters asked why it took her so long to complete the race, she replied, 'I don't want to sound like I'm a sore loser, but I think those two other girls were using their arms.'


----------



## SINC

This was our lily garden a week ago. Today it is totally destroyed and we dug it all up. Why? Because of this guy, new to our area as a swarm of them destroyed all those lillies in a single week.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarlet_lily_beetle


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, I couldn't get the link with my iPad, but I assume it is a photo of a beetle. When we lived in Bowmanville we got an infestation of Tent Worms and with 2 weeks they nearly stripped every tree on the street.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, watched some of MLB games yesterday.....if I were a betting man I would be looking at Detroit. They are under the radar and creeping up in the wild card standings......this could be interesting to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Setting up lessons for my students today, with my first class tomorrow. Should be fun. Marc I have included an Olympic joke for you..
> 
> There was a heat for the 200m Rio Olympic women's breaststroke, and the eight women who entered the race were named Emily (Aus), Maggie (Nz), Liz (Aus), Jean (USA), Alice (Can), Wanda (Ger), Tina (Rom) and Rose (England).
> 
> After approximately 2 minutes and 10 seconds, Emily won the race, 5 seconds later, Maggie was declared the second place finisher. Nearly 40 minutes later, Rose finally completed the race.
> 
> When the reporters asked why it took her so long to complete the race, she replied, 'I don't want to sound like I'm a sore loser, but I think those two other girls were using their arms.'


Morning, Rp. Good luck with your first class tomorrow. Talk about the weather, since that is always a topic of conversation in Canada.

".... using their arms." ?????????????????


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I couldn't get the link with my iPad, but I assume it is a photo of a beetle. When we lived in Bowmanville we got an infestation of Tent Worms and with 2 weeks they nearly stripped every tree on the street.


Hmmm, that link was good when I posted it but the site is down for maintenance now so edited the link. Both links explain the beetle and how hard it is to get rid of, much more than a pic. Try it now. I ordered some Neem oil from India to try and control it next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sorry to hear about this loss of your lily bed. Never heard of a lily beetle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, watched some of MLB games yesterday.....if I were a betting man I would be looking at Detroit. They are under the radar and creeping up in the wild card standings......this could be interesting to watch.


Well, I am still hoping to see the Giants and Jays in the World Series. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, sorry to hear about this loss of your lily bed. Never heard of a lily beetle.


They are very hard to get rid of as my original link showed, but the wiki link above explains it too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They are very hard to get rid of as my original link showed, but the wiki link above explains it too.


"In Canada, the lily leaf beetle is present from the Maritime Provinces (excluding Labrador/Newfoundland) and west to Manitoba. " Guess this is why I have never seen or heard of them. We had nerly 100 lilies in St. John's before we came here. Now we have about a dozen lilies.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I usually open with the weather. I put categories on the board such as Temperature, Sky, Wet/Dry, Wind. I then have them tell me the words they know about weather placing the words under each category such as Hot under Temp, Breeze under Wind etc. I then add words explaining the meaning and I cover various seasons. I then ask a student to circle all the words that are appropriate to today's weather and then have them give a weather report ( which I model ) I then have other students do the same. They seem to like the combat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I usually open with the weather. I put categories on the board such as Temperature, Sky, Wet/Dry, Wind. I then have them tell me the words they know about weather placing the words under each category such as Hot under Temp, Breeze under Wind etc. I then add words explaining the meaning and I cover various seasons. I then ask a student to circle all the words that are appropriate to today's weather and then have them give a weather report ( which I model ) I then have other students do the same. They seem to like the combat.


A fine idea, Rp.


----------



## Rps

Good luck with that Don, bugs can be a pain to get rid of.


----------



## Rps

Some more Olympic humour...

The President of Mexico has announced that Mexico will not participate in the upcoming Rio Olympic Games. 
He told us, 'Pretty much everyone who can run, jump, or swim has already left the country.'

At the Olympic Games, Rhoda meets a man carrying an eight-foot-long metal stick.
'Excuse me,' says Rhoda to the man. 'Are you a pole vaulter?'
'No,"' says the man, 'I'm German, but how did you know my name is Walter?'

Apparently the maid I hired to clean my house while I was watching the Rio Olympics was only second best. 
She just walked off with the silver.

Why isn't "sun tanning" an Olympic sport In 2016? Because the best you can ever get is bronze.

Olympic Boxing Analyst: Sure there have been injuries, and even some deaths in boxing, but none of them really that serious.

Olympic Football commentator: If history repeats itself, I should think we can expect the same thing again.

Olympic Basketball analyst: He dribbles a lot and the opposition doesn't like it. In fact you can see it all over their faces.

The Olympics motto is "Citius, Altius, Fortius," which, of course, is Greek for, "Go for the gold, but also try to keep your bones organized.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Some more Olympic humour...
> 
> The President of Mexico has announced that Mexico will not participate in the upcoming London Olympic Games.
> He told us, 'Pretty much everyone who can run, jump, or swim has already left the country.'
> 
> At the Olympic Games, Rhoda meets a man carrying an eight-foot-long metal stick.
> 'Excuse me,' says Rhoda to the man. 'Are you a pole vaulter?'
> 'No,"' says the man, 'I'm German, but how did you know my name is Walter?'
> 
> Apparently the maid I hired to clean my house while I was watching the Rio Olympics was only second best.
> She just walked off with the silver.
> 
> Why isn't "sun tanning" an Olympic sport In 2016? Because the best you can ever get is bronze.
> 
> Olympic Boxing Analyst: Sure there have been injuries, and even some deaths in boxing, but none of them really that serious.
> 
> Olympic Football commentator: If history repeats itself, I should think we can expect the same thing again.
> 
> Olympic Basketball analyst: He dribbles a lot and the opposition doesn't like it. In fact you can see it all over their faces.
> 
> The Olympics motto is "Citius, Altius, Fortius," which, of course, is Greek for, "Go for the gold, but also try to keep your bones organized.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good luck with that Don, bugs can be a pain to get rid of.


True, especially if you don't want to use poison which could harm Ely .............. and you folks as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Water demand up as heat dries out private wells in Nova Scotia - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Don, is your son on town water?


----------



## SINC

I don't know, Marc. Will ask next time we connect.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I don't know, Marc. Will ask next time we connect.


Really dry in that part of NS ............. dry all over actually.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> … … Normally I would go in the motor home and keep the dog there, but all campsites are booked solid, so I volunteered to stay behind so the rest could enjoy the trip.



A lot of local campers and RVers are really annoyed here, at least with the provincial sites as apparently some people bought up all the sites they could and are re-selling them at a huge markup. Basically making no sites available for the average users.

I don't know if the same thing is happening with private sites.

Damn some people and their greed and money ransom…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A lot of local campers and RVers are really annoyed here, at least with the provincial sites as apparently some people bought up all the sites they could and are re-selling them at a huge markup. Basically making no sites available for the average users.
> 
> I don't know if the same thing is happening with private sites.
> 
> Damn some people and their greed and money ransom…


That does NOT seem right, Patrick. If I were into RVing, I would be "pissed off". tptptptp


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> That does NOT seem right, Patrick. If I were into RVing, I would be "pissed off". tptptptp



I agree completely Marc. 

At least it isn't and wasn't happening in the marine parks, but that doesn't affect us anyway since we sold our boat last fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I agree completely Marc.
> 
> At least it isn't and wasn't happening in the marine parks, but that doesn't affect us anyway since we sold our boat last fall.


Good to hear, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> A lot of local campers and RVers are really annoyed here, at least with the provincial sites as apparently some people bought up all the sites they could and are re-selling them at a huge markup. Basically making no sites available for the average users.
> 
> I don't know if the same thing is happening with private sites.
> 
> Damn some people and their greed and money ransom…


We do not have such a problem here Patrick. Reservations are possible in provincial parks but you can only make a single request at a time and there are limits on how long you can stay,

Alberta Parks General Registration Rules


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Ely is helping me work on SAP this morning by laying at my feet on the couch in the darkness as today's issue is live and we continue to work on tomorrow. Today we feature a gif showing a burning train trestle in Texas collapse, a countdown to blastoff in things people send us and a video of a deer being rescued from drowning in Long Island Sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sweet Ely .................


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Sweet Ely .................


She is never far from me when we are alone, Marc as you can see from this shot I snapped in the dark of the bedroom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet. The doxies are usually nearby when I am in the den working.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, busy day today as I have classes and hopefully we pick up our new dog Guinness tonight. In honour of Guinness....

BEER 


"Sometimes when I reflect on all the beer I drink, I feel ashamed. Then I look into the glass and think about the workers in the brewery and all of their hopes and dreams. If I didn't drink this beer, they might be out of work and their dreams would be shattered. I think, "It is better to drink this beer and let their dreams come true than be selfish and worry about my liver."
Babe Ruth
"I feel sorry for people who don't drink. When they wake up in the morning, that's as good as they're going to feel all day."
Lyndon B. Johnson

"When I read about the evils of drinking, I gave up reading."
Paul Horning

"24 hours in a day, 24 beers in a case. Coincidence? I think not."
H. L. Mencken
"When we drink, we get drunk. When we get drunk, we fall asleep. When we fall asleep, we commit no sin When we commit no sin, we go to heaven. So, let's all get drunk and go to heaven!"
George Bernard Shaw
"Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy."
Benjamin Franklin

"Without question, the greatest invention in the history of mankind is beer. Oh, I grant you that the wheel was also a fine invention, but the wheel does not go nearly as well with pizza."
Dave Barry
Beer: Helping ugly people have sex since 3000 B.C.!
W. C. Fields

Remember "I" before "E," except in Budweiser.
Professor Irwin Corey

To some it's a six-pack, to me it's a Support Group. Salvation in a can!
Leo Durocher

One night at Cheers (TV Sitcom), Cliff Clavin said to his buddy, Norm Peterson:
"Well, ya see, Norm, it's like this...
A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members!
In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine!
That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers."


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your class, Rp, and in your getting you new dog.

Good one about beer, especially the last Cliff Klaven bit.


----------



## pm-r

_



BEER

Click to expand...

_
Good ones!! 

BTW: what dog brand did you finally decide on???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good ones!!
> 
> BTW: what dog brand did you finally decide on???


I don't think that Rp would mind me answering this for him, since he is busy today. Guinness is a Schnauzer - Lab mix.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Good ones!!
> 
> BTW: what dog brand did you finally decide on???


Hi Patrick, yes Marc is correct. I will post a picture once I remember how to up load the things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, yes Marc is correct. I will post a picture once I remember how to up load the things.


That should be cute. I assume that he has the cocked ears of a Schnauzer?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, yes Marc is correct. I will post a picture once I remember how to up load the things.





Dr.G. said:


> That should be cute. I assume that he has the cocked ears of a Schnauzer?



I think you just load the breech, cock something and pull the trigger I believe RPs!! 

Now I'm wondering what model of schnauzer was one of the parents — the small (miniature), medium or standard version.

And hopefully the Lab genes as a loving roving garbage hound got stifled a bit, but still all nice breeds. Well, I think I'd question the miniature schnauzer in that assessment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the OtHD coffee brewing as we await the uploading of SAP.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is now up with a special Wednesday Whatzit for a limited run. See if you can find the cat in the picture. Also a robot for the future and a woman falls, but makes a silky smooth recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Could not find the "cat" in the picture, but I have a feeling we are not looking for the feline but something else called a cat .................. sort of like frozen brass monkey balls.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Could not find the "cat" in the picture, but I have a feeling we are not looking for the feline but something else called a cat .................. sort of like frozen brass monkey balls.


We would not trick you that way, there really is a cat in that picture. We'll show you where tomorrow when Bixman reveals all. 

And a coffee would be great, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Don. I shall look closer for the cat.


----------



## Aurora

Looks like the cat in the picture is behind the board fence just over half way up and looking out between the upright and the stack of wood on the right.


----------



## SINC

I see what you are referring to Aurora, but nope, that is not the cat we seek to find.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is the cat peeking out from behind the stack of wood on the left side in the first stack of wood? Looks at the second stack of wood and there is a big chunk on the top of that stack. Then there is sort of a U-shape between the second and first stacks, and there, across from the top chunk is the cat's head ................ I think.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We would not trick you that way, there really is a cat in that picture. We'll show you where tomorrow when Bixman reveals all.
> 
> And a coffee would be great, thanks Marc.



Ahhh, found it, I'm positive.

Think camouflage, and there is a ginger, and same wood colored cat sprawled out almost at the top of the middle pile.

I hope this didn't spoil anything for anyone… and I'm still trying to leave it a bit vague as I can…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ahhh, found it, I'm positive.
> 
> Think camouflage, and there is a ginger, and same wood colored cat sprawled out almost at the top of the middle pile.
> 
> I hope this didn't spoil anything for anyone… and I'm still trying to leave it a bit vague as I can…


"By Jove, I think he's got it!" With apologies to Prof. Henry Higgins.

Yes, I see it there, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, try to find the hidden doxies in these pictures .............


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ahhh, found it, I'm positive.
> 
> Think camouflage, and there is a ginger, and same wood colored cat sprawled out almost at the top of the middle pile.
> 
> I hope this didn't spoil anything for anyone… and I'm still trying to leave it a bit vague as I can…


Patrick, what I find amazing is that I looked right at that spot and saw nothing. Then, when I read your posting I relooked at that spot and immediately saw the two ears. Good call, mon ami ................ good eyes. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2YkSWRA1Lk&feature=youtu.be

Nearly saw our home at the 25 second mark. We are a bit further to the left.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit but SAP is online with the hidden cat revealed. You will wonder how you missed it once you see it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit but SAP is online with the hidden cat revealed. You will wonder how you missed it once you see it.


Morning, Don. Yes, I saw it the minute Patrick pointed out where it was.


----------



## SINC

I am off to a pancake breakfast from 7 to 9 this morning to register my 49 for the Rockin' August show this weekend. Parade tomorrow and show and shine on Saturday with over 800 cars gathered in a city park.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am off to a pancake breakfast from 7 to 9 this morning to register my 49 for the Rockin' August show this weekend. Parade tomorrow and show and shine on Saturday with over 800 cars gathered in a city park.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Louis Armstrong was born on this date back in 1901. Loved his voice .........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5TwT69i1lU


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I am off to a pancake breakfast from 7 to 9 this morning to register my 49 for the Rockin' August show this weekend. Parade tomorrow and show and shine on Saturday with over 800 cars gathered in a city park.



Sounds good and I don't know why, but Albertan's always seem to make the best pancakes. 

That sounds like a very good show and I guess you probably considered attending the Deuce Days 2016 in Victoria, over 1700 old Fords, mostly Duces!!! Some from all over the world.

I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the same cars end up at your show.

Have fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another warm day, but Deborah is going to BBQ ribs (using her secret sauce) to go along with her two cold salads ............. which are to die for on a sunny warm day. I am truly blessed.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Sounds good and I don't know why, but Albertan's always seem to make the best pancakes.
> 
> That sounds like a very good show and I guess you probably considered attending the Deuce Days 2016 in Victoria, over 1700 old Fords, mostly Duces!!! Some from all over the world.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the same cars end up at your show.
> 
> Have fun.


About 50 cars this morning, including mine. Some real nice rides.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool ride, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the loyalty of a pet, a dog who is happy to see its master and more Jewish comedians quips.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the loyalty of a pet, a dog who is happy to see its master and more Jewish comedians quips.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee as we look at SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the loyalty of a pet, a dog who is happy to see its master and more Jewish comedians quips.


Sailing From Greenland To Newfoundland = guts

That is an oldie from Uncle Miltie, et al. :lmao::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The first pot of TGIF coffee has now been brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## polywog

Good morning all. Long time since I poked my head in here, but it occurred to me Marc, I was just in Lunenburg not two weeks ago. What a beautiful place. My wife and I spent our honeymoon in Nova Scotia; took the Ocean train there and back. Gave serious consideration to not coming back!


----------



## CubaMark

Up early to take my folks' car into the mechanic. A noisy muffler turned into so much... oh, SO much... more. Ah, well. 

Today we're proceeding with the refurbished utility trailer project (stripped to the chassis, grinding off the rust on the chassis and metal framework, rebuilding with 3/4" plywood, painting, rewiring). By this time tomorrow it should be road-worthy.... well, almost. Needs two new tires as well.

The "before" pic, after we'd ripped out the sides and front pieces....


----------



## Dr.G.

polywog said:


> Good morning all. Long time since I poked my head in here, but it occurred to me Marc, I was just in Lunenburg not two weeks ago. What a beautiful place. My wife and I spent our honeymoon in Nova Scotia; took the Ocean train there and back. Gave serious consideration to not coming back!


Yes, Lunenburg is a fine spot. A bit crowded these days with tourists, but they bring money into the community so it is worth the hassle of finding a parking spot down town. As we were told "Come for a visit .......... stay for a lifetime."


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, you are becoming quite the handyman these days. They are looking for shipbuilders at the Irving plant in Halifax ............. with wages that double those of full professor Dal profs. Just a thought ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Nor would you need a work visa to come to work at Irving Shipyards. Just a thought.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm…??? Isn't this of some questionable practice Marc or how they do things there???

*Tour boat trades food for humpback show in Nova Scotia*

_ANNAPOLIS ROYAL, Nova Scotia, Aug. 4 (UPI) — A pair of humpback whales put on an enthusiastic show for a boatload of tourists tossing food into the water off the Nova Scotia coast._

Watch: Whales perform for tourists bearing food in Canada - UPI.com


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? Isn't this of some questionable practice Marc or how they do things there???
> 
> *Tour boat trades food for humpback show in Nova Scotia*
> 
> _ANNAPOLIS ROYAL, Nova Scotia, Aug. 4 (UPI) — A pair of humpback whales put on an enthusiastic show for a boatload of tourists tossing food into the water off the Nova Scotia coast._
> 
> Watch: Whales perform for tourists bearing food in Canada - UPI.com


Not at all smart, Patrick. In their playfulness, they have been known to damage ships of various sizes. These are not playful 30 pound doxies that will do anything for a piece of cheese.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Well my first week is done.....just setting up for the final class presentation and it's off for the summer....

Don, maybe an SAP item..


Ironically funny and sad at the same time:


-- 1957 vs. 2015:




Scenario 1: Jack goes duck hunting before school and then pulls into the school parking lot with his shotgun in his truck's gun rack.


1957 - Vice Principal comes over, looks at Jack's shotgun, goes to his car and gets his shotgun to show Jack.


2015 - School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers.


Scenario 2: Johnny and Mark get into a fist fight after school.


1957 - Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up buddies.


2015 - Police called and SWAT team arrives -- They arrest both Johnny and Mark. They are both charged with assault and both expelled - even though Johnny started it .


Scenario 3: Jeffrey will not be still in class, he disrupts other students.


1957 - Jeffrey sent to the Principal's office and given a good paddling by the Principal. He then returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again.


2015 - Jeffrey is given huge doses of Ritalin. He becomes a zombie. He is then tested for ADD. The family gets extra money (SSI) from the government because Jeffrey has a disability.


Scenario 4: Billy breaks a window in his neighbor's car and his Dad gives him a whipping with his belt.


1957 - Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college and becomes a successful businessman.


2015 - Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse , Billy is removed to foster care and joins a gang. The state psychologist is told by Billy's sister that she remembers being spanked herself and their dad goes to prison. Billy's mom has an affair with the psychologist.


Scenario 5: Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school.


1957 - Mark shares his aspirin with the Principal out on the smoking dock.


2015 - The police are called and Mark is expelled from school for drug violations. His car is then searched for drugs and weapons.


Scenario 6: Pedro fails high school English.


1957 - Pedro goes to summer school, passes English and goes to college.


2015 - Pedro's cause is taken up by state. Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that teaching English as a requirement for 


graduation is racist. ACLU files class action lawsuit against the state school 


system and Pedro's English teacher. English is then banned from core curriculum. Pedro is given his diploma anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English.


Scenario 7: Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers from the Fourth of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle and blows up a red ant bed.


1957 - Ants die.


2015 - ATF, Homeland Security and the FBI are all called. Johnny is charged with domestic terrorism. The FBI investigates his parents - and all siblings are removed from their home and all computers are confiscated. Johnny's dad is placed on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again.


Scenario 8: Johnny falls while running during recess and scrapes his knee . He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary hugs him to comfort him. In a short time, Johnny feels better and goes on playing.


2015 - Mary isaccused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in StatePrison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy.
BigWarpGuy, jsenka and Buckaroo like this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Rp.

This list has been going around the internet for the past couple of years. Sadly, it is very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine evening for a Deborah-made BBQ. Her secret sauce on AB steaks ................. GREAT. Red wine helped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is for you....................


----------



## Dr.G.

https://queensincanada.wordpress.com/2012/08/27/the-mystery-of-the-carved-stone-in-nova-scotia/

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a visit to Rock'n August car show, a little gal makes quite a dive and a look at options for your $600k Rolls Royce in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning grading. Our Rolls could use some new "options".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some freshly brewed morning coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be hot, AGAIN! this week averaging in the 9Os...but we did have some rain which was good. It is Pride Week here in Windsor so we will head down to the river to see the action. Windsor's is very family oriented and is really a good event to walk around. 

Car cruises are big here....especially the Woodward. When it runs it looks like a million people are out there watching it. I don't know if any of today's cars will be as revered in shows 10 or 20 years down the line as the ones we learned how to drive on are today......maybe that's the reason, we learned to drive on them! First love and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. So, how did your class go the other day?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. So, how did your class go the other day?


It went well. This is a mixed class. From a LINC perspective I have a mix of 2-3 , 4-5, with various skills in between. So it has been an interesting week, they fly home on Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It went well. This is a mixed class. From a LINC perspective I have a mix of 2-3 , 4-5, with various skills in between. So it has been an interesting week, they fly home on Tuesday.


Interesting. They are lucky to have had you as their teacher. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. They are lucky to have had you as their teacher. :clap:


Yes, I tell them that daily!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, I tell them that daily!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


Such modesty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Opporutnity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work.
~Thomas Edison~


----------



## Dr.G.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mindmasters-2/id1081558568?mt=8

A unique app one of my students just sent to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kejimkujik National Park still open despite nearby fires - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Maitland Bridge, NS is just due west of us here in Lunenburg


----------



## SINC

Just got home from a very long day at the Rock'n August car show as I arrived at 8:00 a.m. They had over 900 cars today, largest participation ever. I am so tired of talking to guys who had, (or their dad did), a 49 'just like mine'. *Yeah, right.*


----------



## SINC

I always admire guys who can bring an old timer to life and when this one drove in today, I immediately thought it would be an old fart like me behind the wheel

Not so, this young man is in his early thirties and did a fine job of getting this 29 Ford looking like new.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool rides, Don. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just came inside from sitting out on our back deck watching the thunder and lightening show (which is very rare here in Lunenburg, NS). Then it started to rain, so rather than let our wine get watered down, we came into the den. Spoofed the doxies, who were glad to be back inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Thunder and lightening moved away from us now, with just a bit of needed rain. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing as we await today's SAP


----------



## Dr.G.

SAP is up now. Oh those voices . . . Yes, I hear them here as well. Our doxies "demand" to be scratched in that way as well.

As for the Whatzit, this is not the use you were looking for, but dog owners use this sort of comb to get burrs and seeds out of the fur of their pets.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yep SAP is up, but I did so a few seconds early and forgot to correct the size of the headline on the lead story on the local powwow. That has now been corrected.

As for the whatzit guess you are off the mark. While I can see why you would guess it to do with pet fur, its actual use is very far removed from that type of use. I did not know such a tool existed until Bixman brought forward the item. I had never seen one used nor enjoyed the results of this tool's intended use. (That last sentence was a hint.  )


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yep SAP is up, but I did so a few seconds early and forgot to correct the size of the headline on the lead story on the local powwow. That has now been corrected.
> 
> As for the whatzit guess you are off the mark. While I can see why you would guess it to do with pet fur, its actual use is very far removed from that type of use. I did not know such a tool existed until Bixman brought forward the item. I had never seen one used nor enjoyed the results of this tool's intended use. (That last sentence was a hint.  )


Morning, Don. Well, Deborah actually has a few combs just like that for the fur or our dogs. They are very handy for the purpose of clearing out the fur or our doxies. I guess we shall have to wait until Patrick comes up with the answer later today.

Send some of your rain this way. We really need some


----------



## CubaMark

I completely blanked on this weekend being the Lunenburg Folk Harbour Festival :-(

Dr. G., did you / are you taking in any of the performances?

It's a very enjoyable event, worth including in anyone's plans to tour Nova Scotia in the summer.

*OPINION: What the Lunenburg Folk Harbour Festival means to me*


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I completely blanked on this weekend being the Lunenburg Folk Harbour Festival :-(
> 
> Dr. G., did you / are you taking in any of the performances?
> 
> It's a very enjoyable event, worth including in anyone's plans to tour Nova Scotia in the summer.
> 
> *OPINION: What the Lunenburg Folk Harbour Festival means to me*


Morning, Mark. We saw some the other day, and last night before the thunder and lightening and a bit of rain forced everyone inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I showed Deborah the Whatzit pics and she laughed at me. Yes, we use a comb similar to that on the doxies, but she has one just like the first pic which is used for cutting her angel food cakes. I shall pass this on, but wonder about her sanity since how could you cut an angel food cake with the comb???????????? We shall see. If she is correct, give her the credit on SAP not me.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. My mother, who will be 94 tomorrow, had a comb like that in here kitchen which she used to scoop up pasta. I can't tell the size of the thing but I agree Marc, it does look like the type of comb we used on our dog.


----------



## Rps

Marc, it looks like your Giants could be on a roll......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. My mother, who will be 94 tomorrow, had a comb like that in here kitchen which she used to scoop up pasta. I can't tell the size of the thing but I agree Marc, it does look like the type of comb we used on our dog.


Morning, Rp .......... yes, a dog comb. Still, Deborah showed me her angel food cake cutter and it is exactly like the one in the picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, it looks like your Giants could be on a roll......


Yes .......... finally. Now, with the Jays tied for first place with the Orioles , there will a chance of a TO/SF World Series. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Deborah is correct, Marc, it is called a cake breaker which may explain its use as opposed to 'cutting'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Deborah is correct, Marc, it is called a cake breaker which may explain its use as opposed to 'cutting'.


Sadly, Don, that is the term she used as well ............ as in "I use it to break apart a piece of angel food cake" ................. and I laughed at her. Then, when I told her I thought it was a dog grooming comb, she laughed at me. Lots of laughter here today. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Sounds like Alex Rodriguez will soon retire and move into the head office for the Yankees. Few details yet.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Sounds like Alex Rodriguez will soon retire and move into the head office for the Yankees. Few details yet.


Wonder what this might do to the payroll for Texas and the Yanks? If this happened two weeks ago it might have opened up some "buy" space for the Yanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sounds like Alex Rodriguez will soon retire and move into the head office for the Yankees. Few details yet.


Good riddance to him. I still am pissed that he passed the homerun mark of Willie Mays who hit 660 in an honorable manner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wonder what this might do to the payroll for Texas and the Yanks? If this happened two weeks ago it might have opened up some "buy" space for the Yanks.


They want player space so that they can call up someone from their triple A farm system.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> They want player space so that they can call up someone from their triple A farm system.


Teixeira is going as well, so there is lots of salary room. Doesn't Texas still pay the Yanks about $40 million a year on that dumb contract that....wait for it, Bush authorized .


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Teixeira is going as well, so there is lots of salary room. Doesn't Texas still pay the Yanks about $40 million a year on that dumb contract that....wait for it, Bush authorized .


The Yanks don't need the money, they need room to add players who will help them get into the wild card slot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tim Lincecum's comeback attempt with the Angels is over. Sad to hear this since TL was one of my favorite player when he pitched for the Giants


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Deborah is correct, Marc, it is called a cake breaker which may explain its use as opposed to 'cutting'.



Gee, the answer already and I haven't even got to SAP yet this am.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The Yanks don't need the money, they need room to add players who will help them get into the wild card slot.


Well the Yanks are still in the as long as Toronto, Boston and Baltimore negate each other. Hole I am not a fan of them, I got to think Detroit Ned's to be feared. He Giants, now that they are healthier are beginning to look like the Giants. The big surprise to me are the Cards........all those errors!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well the Yanks are still in the as long as Toronto, Boston and Baltimore negate each other. Hole I am not a fan of them, I got to think Detroit Ned's to be feared. He Giants, now that they are healthier are beginning to look like the Giants. The big surprise to me are the Cards........all those errors!


Well, the Giants are doing their bit hitting wise, but the pitching has to be more consistent. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gee, the answer already and I haven't even got to SAP yet this am.


Don't blame me ............... blame Deborah. I still think that it is a dog comb.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don't blame me ............... blame Deborah. I still think that it is a dog comb.



Just like many tools are not always used for what they were designed or intended… 

Or just change the design a bit and give it a different name and you wouldn't be far off with this, but the angel food cake would have to be shorter than normal: 
_*Kakadu Pet Two-sided Stainless Steel Dog or Cat Comb, One Size*_
https://www.amazon.com/Kakadu-Pet-T...UTF8&qid=1470591149&sr=8-21&keywords=Dog+Comb


----------



## Dr.G.

Spate of shark sightings could signal uptick in Maritime waters: expert | The Chronicle Herald

Not safe for man or doxies out in the waters outside of Lunenburg these days.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Spate of shark sightings could signal uptick in Maritime waters: expert | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Not safe for man or doxies out in the waters outside of Lunenburg these days.



And just how do they know how much it weighed…???

"_*A 225-kilogram shark* has been spotted off Nova Scotia's South Shore, …_"


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And just how do they know how much it weighed…???
> 
> "_*A 225-kilogram shark* has been spotted off Nova Scotia's South Shore, …_"


I guess we are good at math estimations here in NS, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Don't blame me ............... blame Deborah. I still think that it is a dog comb.


I thought it was an Afro comb. Remember Afros?


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> I thought it was an Afro comb. Remember Afros?


Didn't realize you ever had one Bob!


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Didn't realize you ever had one Bob!


'Twas my cousin. Somewhere I still have the incriminating photo. He was big enough that no-one had the courage to tell him how ridiculous it looked.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> 'Twas my cousin. Somewhere I still have the incriminating photo. He was big enough that no-one had the courage to tell him how ridiculous it looked.


I had suspected it would not be you!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, more colourful powwow pics, Whatzit answer, feeding Japanese deer and raising aquarium fish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Loved the way both the deer and the girl bowed at each other on SAP. Very polite. 

"I am tinking to myself, 'Vair in da hell is dis lady keeping de money to pay for dis ride?" :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The first pot of coffee has been brewed. Going to be a long day for me today as it is the last day of the semester and finals are due in to me via email attachment by noon.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck with your grading today, sounds like you will need it. The coffee is appreciated too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good luck with your grading today, sounds like you will need it. The coffee is appreciated too.


Yes, the finals are due in by noon tomorrow, and all discussion forum postings are due by noon today (my time). So much for being retired.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/GustavsDackelWorld/videos/1073009176111752/

Proof of the doxie motto "Death before Dishonor"


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Fire - Government of Nova Scotia, Canada

With strong winds out of the west, we are able to smell the smoke from these fires here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we await today's SAP. Wonder if there will be any doxie pics in today's version??????????? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is uploading as I write this, but alas no doxies. There is however a cute gif of a dog opening the door for his pal to let him in the house. Also a mosquito in Rio and 'Can You Figure Out The Optical Illusion?'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Still grading away. I shall check out SAP once I take a break. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc, I feel your pain. One of the tasks I liked least was grading. Grading takes time and I'm not sure how many people realise how difficult it is to grade papers, just like lesson plans....you simply walk among the trees of knowledge and pluck the low hanging fruit😄😄😄😄


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia Fire - Government of Nova Scotia, Canada
> 
> With strong winds out of the west, we are able to smell the smoke from these fires here in Lunenburg.


Marc, a number of years ago there was a fire in Quebec that we could smell in Bowmanville. I was amazed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, a number of years ago there was a fire in Quebec that we could smell in Bowmanville. I was amazed.


Well, things are really dry here in NS, and the strong winds from the west bring the smell of smoke. We need some heavy rain to contain these fires. 

Have any more teaching assignments on the go?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Have any more teaching assignments on the go?


No. My usual haunt is down for the summer. I'm not sure if I would take a contract if offered. I have a lot of work to do around the house . I might be getting too old, I am beginning to enjoy sleeping in.


----------



## Rps

Your Giants are hanging tough. LA has been on a bit of a run but your guys are still hanging in there I see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No. My usual haunt is down for the summer. I'm not sure if I would take a contract if offered. I have a lot of work to do around the house . I might be getting too old, I am beginning to enjoy sleeping in.


Sounds nice, Rp. We need the money too much for me to fully retire. Luckily, I enjoy being a teleprofessor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Your Giants are hanging tough. LA has been on a bit of a run but your guys are still hanging in there I see.


True. It would be nice to see a TO vs SF World Series.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc, I feel your pain. One of the tasks I liked least was grading. Grading takes time and I'm not sure how many people realise how difficult it is to grade papers, just like lesson plans....you simply walk among the trees of knowledge and pluck the low hanging fruit&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


True ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morty visits Dr. Saul, the veterinarian, and says, "My dachshund has a problem. ”
Dr. Saul says, "So, tell me about the doxie and the problem. ”
"It's a Jewish doxie. His name is Saul and he can talk," says Morty.
"He can talk?" the doubting doctor asks.
"Watch this!" Morty points to the dog and commands: " Saul, Fetch!"
Saul the dog, begins to walk toward the door, then turns around and says,
"So why are you talking to me like that? You always order me around like I'm nothing.
And you only call me when you want something.
And then you make me sleep on the floor, with my arthritis.
You give me this fahkahkta food with all the salt and fat, and you tell me it's a special diet.
It tastes like dreck! YOU should eat it yourself!
And do you ever take me for a decent walk?
NO, it's out of the house, a short pish, and right back home.
Maybe if I could stretch out a little, the sciatica wouldn't kill me so much!
I should roll over and play dead for real for all you care!"

Dr. Saul is amazed, "This is remarkable! So, what's the problem?"
Morty says, "He has a hearing problem! I said 'Fetch,' not 'Kvetch."


----------



## Dr.G.

Forest fire near Seven Mile Lake grows 100 hectares overnight - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morty says, "He has a hearing problem! I said 'Fetch,' not 'Kvetch."


Good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good one!


:lmao: It helps if you understand Yiddish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie music??????????

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8N2q9H6ico&feature=share


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao: It helps if you understand Yiddish.


The Mac's right-click "Look up…" on Kvetch when selected made it easy, quick and funny as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The Mac's right-click "Look up…" on Kvetch when selected made it easy, quick and funny as well.


Wonder what it said abou "fahkahkta" in that Yiddish speakers still argue over the meaning of that word. I tell my wife "it translates into English just as it sounds".


----------



## pm-r

_Wonder what it said about "fahkahkta"…_



_*"No results found"*_

Seems like Apple couldn't decide either… but that's nothing really new there…
And a bit odd that google has no problems providing some answers… but it seldom fails… but it also has some huge resources available and a bit larger than an OS X installed dictionaries…


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wonder what it said abou "fahkahkta" in that Yiddish speakers still argue over the meaning of that word. I tell my wife "it translates into English just as it sounds".


Marc, I had an Urdu speaker whose name sounds just like fahkahta, but spelt Fakahta.


----------



## Dr.G.

‘He's in my house!' Sidney Crosby shows up on doorstep of shocked family in rural Nova Scotia | National Post

A nice Nova Scotia story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I had an Urdu speaker whose name sounds just like fahkahta, but spelt Fakahta.


English translation?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> _Wonder what it said about "fahkahkta"…_
> 
> 
> 
> _*"No results found"*_
> 
> Seems like Apple couldn't decide either… but that's nothing really new there…
> And a bit odd that google has no problems providing some answers… but it seldom fails… but it also has some huge resources available and a bit larger than an OS X installed dictionaries…


In modern American Yiddish, since WWII, it means "f ***ed up" as in FUBAR.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jewish exercise .............. in Yiddish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Alerts for: Lunenburg County - Environment Canada

Not funny today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> English translation?


Not sure, but I think it either means bird or a type of bird.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure, but I think it either means bird or a type of bird.


Nope .............. be creative.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Nope .............. be creative.


Oh, I see what you are getting at. In Yiddish I think it means...... crap or junk, but in Urdu I think it means bird........maybe both are right:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Oh, I see what you are getting at. In Yiddish I think it means...... crap or junk, but in Urdu I think it means bird........maybe both are right:lmao::lmao:


Whatever ................... I love the way Yiddish has taken on American English saying ............... or that American English sayings have taken on Yiddish


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/kalinCBC/p...816826155765/1059311270772981/?type=3&theater

We are just north of Liverpool, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Third month of drought putting pressure on N.S. farmers | The Chronicle Herald

More bad news from here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

I still need these as I am a klutz.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kalinCBC/p...816826155765/1059311270772981/?type=3&theater
> 
> We are just north of Liverpool, NS. [/QUOTE
> 
> Hoping things turn for the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Dr.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kalinCBC/p...816826155765/1059311270772981/?type=3&theater
> 
> We are just north of Liverpool, NS. [/QUOTE
> 
> Hoping things turn for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, mon ami. Tonight the breeze is off of the ocean, east of us, so the air is fresh.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some early morning OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing as I set out to grade the last of the finals. Hope to finish by noon and then I am free until Sept. 7th when the Fall semester at Memorial starts once again.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP today is quite a workout for readers with the Wednesday Wherezit find the cat, or is it cats challenge, find the invisible cow, or goat if you choose and finally in our video, can you pass the idiot test? Such fun today!


----------



## Dr.G.

Found the cat, Don .............. and two doxies. Great picture for the Whatzit.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc thought this was a great story...

Irish stubbornness, beer help Windsor woman celebrate 105th birthday | Windsor Star


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc thought this was a great story...
> 
> Irish stubbornness, beer help Windsor woman celebrate 105th birthday | Windsor Star


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Schoolgirl's invention solves drought crisis? - CNN.com

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## SINC

Indeed, grabbed it, merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed, grabbed it, merci!


Good. How about this one as well?

Cavemen were much smarter than we thought - CNN.com


----------



## eMacMan

Found the cat. To the left of him, a kitten? To the left the of the kitten, a turtle. To the left of the turtle looks like the head of a small dinosaur peaking over the top.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Found the cat. To the left of him, a kitten? To the left the of the kitten, a turtle. To the left of the turtle looks like the head of a small dinosaur peaking over the top.


Like this??? The image was just zoomed a bit and a screen shot section taken but I at least saw the cat earlier as was mentioned on the SAP page:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Found the cat. To the left of him, a kitten? To the left the of the kitten, a turtle. To the left of the turtle looks like the head of a small dinosaur peaking over the top.


Good eyes, Bob. Did you not see the doxies??????????


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Like this??? The image was just zoomed a bit and a screen shot section taken but I at least saw the cat earlier as was mentioned on the SAP page:


Indeed



Dr.G. said:


> Good eyes, Bob. Did you not see the doxies??????????


The doxies eluded me. Once I spotted the dinosaur head I thought it time to make a strategic anti-advance.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Indeed
> 
> 
> The doxies eluded me. Once I spotted the dinosaur head I thought it time to make a strategic anti-advance.


Bob, it would have helped had you seen how doxie pups align themselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to submit my grades before the 6AM deadline at Memorial. This way, they can be processed before the end of the day, and then I am free until Sept. 7th. So, free coffee and treats all day for one and all at The Café Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## CubaMark

Hey folks, up early and at the airport for our return to Mexico  

See you all on the other side....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Hey folks, up early and at the airport for our return to Mexico
> 
> See you all on the other side....


Sorry to see you go, Mark. Next time you are here we must meet. Vaya con Dios, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up and about now, so there is a freshly brewed pot of coffee waiting for those who also rise and shine early.


----------



## Dr.G.

After A Mother Deer Abandons Her Babies In A Back Yard, The Most Unexpected Caretaker Steps In To Help Them... - Suggested Post

Sweet ..........


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is up for the day with a basketball stand that fights back and Jason Alexander In 1985 McDonald's Ad.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is up for the day with a basketball stand that fights back and Jason Alexander In 1985 McDonald's Ad.


Morning, Don. I remember how annoying that ad was way back when. tptptptp

WHY: are people in the public eye said to be 'in the limelight'? Actually, I knew this one. Liked the little clip of Jack Webb saying "Just the facts, man". Loved Dragnet as a kid. Don da da don .......... DONNNNNNN.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I remember how annoying that ad was way back when. tptptptp
> 
> WHY: are people in the public eye said to be 'in the limelight'? Actually, I knew this one. Liked the little clip of Jack Webb saying "Just the facts, man". Loved Dragnet as a kid. Don da da don .......... DONNNNNNN.


I will never forget this clip from an episode of Dragnet and it still resonates today.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will never forget this clip from an episode of Dragnet and it still resonates today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Yes, God bless FDR, JFK and LBJ for the progressive improvements they were talking about in that clip. Loved Henry Morgan in the later Dragnet series shows.

This one is for you, DON da da DONNNNNNNNNNNNNNN 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDVVplAweZw[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, correct me if I am wrong, but I don't recall anyone ever getting killed in that series, or if shot, there was never any blood. So unlike the TV shows and movies of today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Don, correct me if I am wrong, but I don't recall anyone ever getting killed in that series, or if shot, there was never any blood. So unlike the TV shows and movies of today.


Morning all. We are under a heat warning AGAIN! We desperately need rain, hope some storms result from the hot weather.....which seems to be the custom here weather wise.

Marc, I think you are right about Dragnet. I don't think I ever saw anyone killed on the show. At that time in TV land you were lucky to see a bedroom, and f you did it would be two beds......times have changed.

I must say I thought Dan Akroyd did a great job in his rendition of Dragnet.


----------



## Rps

Marc, that Giants Dodgers battle is getting interesting.........I think the Cubs have it in their division. And I would love to see the Cubs take the WS this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We are under a heat warning AGAIN! We desperately need rain, hope some storms result from the hot weather.....which seems to be the custom here weather wise.
> 
> Marc, I think you are right about Dragnet. I don't think I ever saw anyone killed on the show. At that time in TV land you were lucky to see a bedroom, and f you did it would be two beds......times have changed.
> 
> I must say I thought Dan Akroyd did a great job in his rendition of Dragnet.


We too need rain, Rp. We just got a misting this morning. Not too hot here today 24C, but VERY dry. Forest fire near Kejimkujik National Park spreads to 350 hectares - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A bedroom!!!!!!!!!    If you saw a bedroom, no one was in bed and there were twin beds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, that Giants Dodgers battle is getting interesting.........I think the Cubs have it in their division. And I would love to see the Cubs take the WS this year.


Rp, if not the Giants then I would be pulling for the Cubs in the Series. Not having won since 1908 is almost beyond belief.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We too need rain, Rp. We just got a misting this morning. Not too hot here today 24C, but VERY dry. Forest fire near Kejimkujik National Park spreads to 350 hectares - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> A bedroom!!!!!!!!!    If you saw a bedroom, no one was in bed and there were twin beds.


I'm trying to remember when I actually saw a married couples bedroom on TV when I was young....maybe I Love Lucy or Dick Van **** I can't remember. I do remember Wilma Flintstone looking pregnant


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I'm trying to remember when I actually saw a married couples bedroom on TV when I was young....maybe I Love Lucy or Dick Van **** I can't remember. I do remember Wilma Flintstone looking pregnant


Well, memory is one thing, facts are another. This bit surprised me and likely will others here.

First TV Couple in Same Bed : snopes.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm trying to remember when I actually saw a married couples bedroom on TV when I was young....maybe I Love Lucy or Dick Van **** I can't remember. I do remember Wilma Flintstone looking pregnant


I remember the flap when Mary Tyler Moore in the Dick Van **** show was in bed, under the covers, and Dick just sat on the bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, memory is one thing, facts are another. This bit surprised me and likely will others here.
> 
> First TV Couple in Same Bed : snopes.com


Interesting. This was before my time, even in NYC.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. This was before my time, even in NYC.


Where we lived we only got CBC, NBC and CBS. Later came ABC and much later CTV and Global. I remember my mum and dad being excited at being able to watch PBS, which I think was on a UHF band?.........or was it VHF I can't remember. But we did not even know of Dumont. I am trying to think of the earliest TV show I can remember....I can recall Ed Sullivan, Dragnet, Boston Blackie, Sky King, Annie Oakley, Dinah Shore and Ernie Kovacs....probably many others if I think about them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Where we lived we only got CBC, NBC and CBS. Later came ABC and much later CTV and Global. I remember my mum and dad being excited at being able to watch PBS, which I think was on a UHF band?.........or was it VHF I can't remember. But we did not even know of Dumont. I am trying to think of the earliest TV show I can remember....I can recall Ed Sullivan, Dragnet, Boston Blackie, Sky King, Annie Oakley, Dinah Shore and Ernie Kovacs....probably many others if I think about them.


I recall all those shows, Rp, except any Canadian show on CBC,CTV or Global. We got WCBS 2, WNBC4 ,WNEW 5, AWBC 7, WWOR 9, WPIX 11, WNET 13. The number after the call letters is the channel dial number. No remote back then ........ I was the remote when my father would tell me to change from channel 11 to 9 to 5 to get the Yankees, Giants and Dodgers ball games on TV.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I recall all those shows, Rp, except any Canadian show on CBC,CTV or Global. We got WCBS 2, WNBC4 ,WNEW 5, AWBC 7, WWOR 9, WPIX 11, WNET 13. The number after the call letters is the channel dial number. No remote back then ........ I was the remote when my father would tell me to change from channel 11 to 9 to 5 to get the Yankees, Giants and Dodgers ball games on TV.


You were lucky! My brother and I had to take turns turning the antenna on the roof of the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You were lucky! My brother and I had to take turns turning the antenna on the roof of the house.


XX)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, if not the Giants then I would be pulling for the Cubs in the Series. Not having won since 1908 is almost beyond belief.



Surprising they didn't change their name to Losers!!! 

That record is a lot worse than Lucy pulling the football from Charlie Brown's kick attempts!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Surprising they didn't change their name to Losers!!!
> 
> That record is a lot worse than Lucy pulling the football from Charlie Brown's kick attempts!!!


Well, there are not even many Cubs fans alive who were around the last time they were in the World Series, which was 1945. :-(


----------



## Rps

Marc, we just hit 102F......it is actually cooler in Georgia!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Marc, we just hit 102F......it is actually cooler in Georgia!




Gheese!!! That's waaaaay tooooo hot for this guy.

Keep as cool as you can and keep up with lots of fluid intake.

Even enviro Canada has issued a Heat Warning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, we just hit 102F......it is actually cooler in Georgia!


XX)XX)

Stay safe mon ami, or come to Lunenburg where it is 25C with a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Rps

I’m good at solving labyrinths. It only takes me a minotaur to.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Gheese!!! That's waaaaay tooooo hot for this guy.
> 
> Keep as cool as you can and keep up with lots of fluid intake.
> 
> Even enviro Canada has issued a Heat Warning.


Does beer qualify as a fluid!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m good at solving labyrinths. It only takes me a minotaur to.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Does beer qualify as a fluid!


Of course since it is mainly water.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Does beer qualify as a fluid!


Every. Single. Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Every. Single. Day.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I’m good at solving labyrinths. It only takes me a minotaur to.



I sense there's a bit of bull in that.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Does beer qualify as a fluid!



I left that up to you as beer can have the opposite benefit for some people when it comes to body dehydration.

And BTW, thirst is not a good indication of serious body dehydration.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sense there's a bit of bull in that.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to go out and see the meteor shower. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Want to go out and see the meteor shower. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.



Best viewing in the wee hours, like about 3:00 am. Hoping for a clear night! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is ready to go for the day with a dog who gets his prize retrieved and a video of the best guitar player you are likely to see today.


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Best viewing in the wee hours, like about 3:00 am. Hoping for a clear night!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I went back outside at about 320AM to see some nice streakers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Always good to see dogs getting the prizes they have earned.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care/desire for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

"The 3 C's of life: choices, chances and changes ~ You must make a choice to take a chance or your life will never change."


----------



## Dr.G.

Farmers seek relief from '100 year drought' conditions - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Dry here in this part of NS as well.  I don't water the garden except for my tomato plants.


----------



## Rps

Hello all. Marc I was raised in the country and we never watered our lawns. Under the very dry conditions we have my lawn looks like a burlap mat, but I won't waste water on a lawn. It will be hot again this weekend but we may get a break come Monday, it will be in the 80s but the humidity is to be lower. We have RibFest this weekend mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all. Marc I was raised in the country and we never watered our lawns. Under the very dry conditions we have my lawn looks like a burlap mat, but I won't waste water on a lawn. It will be hot again this weekend but we may get a break come Monday, it will be in the 80s but the humidity is to be lower. We have RibFest this weekend mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


We might get some rain tomorrow. Currently sunny and 25C here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We might get some rain tomorrow. Currently sunny and 25C here in Lunenburg.


It seems that everywhere has been dry this summer. We could have used some of that rain that flooded Texas early on........and they would have been glad to give it to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It seems that everywhere has been dry this summer. We could have used some of that rain that flooded Texas early on........and they would have been glad to give it to us.


All too true. Let us all get rain ............ at least for those who need it.


----------



## Rps

Are you now on holiday Marc or is there still some admin stuff to finish up?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> It seems that everywhere has been dry this summer. We could have used some of that rain that flooded Texas early on........and they would have been glad to give it to us.


With the exception of central Alberta. I could count on the fingers of one hand how many days without rain we have had in the past two months.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> With the exception of central Alberta. I could count on the fingers of one hand how many days without rain we have had in the past two months.


Wow. Global warming is not playing any favorites here in Canada. Some get too much and some get too little.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Are you now on holiday Marc or is there still some admin stuff to finish up?


Well, I have been asked to teach two online grad courses in the Fall, but I have uploaded all the material into these shells so that I am ready to go by Sept. 7th. So, I am free. Deborah and I are going to St. Andrew's , NB next week for a week's vacation, so if I am not online much next week (if at all), I leave it up to someone else to make you folks coffee. I like to take some time away from the computer every so often, and this is a perfect opportunity.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Whopperito: Burger King's newest food fusion - Aug. 12, 2016

Pizza Hut creates freakshow combo of pizza and hot dogs - Jun. 11, 2015

Chef Pierre will be in charge of food prep while I am on vacation. He hopes to recreate these ideas at The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

A few minutes of thunder rumbles have spoofed a couple of the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rains came down heavier as the afternoon progressed. It has stopped now, but it is a start at ending our drought. Now, trying to convince the doxies to go outside and get their paws wet shall be another matter. Wish me well, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I have been asked to teach two online grad courses in the Fall, but I have uploaded all the material into these shells so that I am ready to go by Sept. 7th. So, I am free. Deborah and I are going to St. Andrew's , NB next week for a week's vacation, so if I am not online much next week (if at all), I leave it up to someone else to make you folks coffee. I like to take some time away from the computer every so often, and this is a perfect opportunity.


Have a great holiday Marc....and a safe one!


----------



## Dr.G.

From Babe Ruth to A-Rod, ranking the best players in major-league history - CBSSports.com

Rp, what do you think? I disagree with Barry Bonds being up so high ............ and I am a Giants fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Have a great holiday Marc....and a safe one!


Merci. I try to give myself a break in the summer between summer school and the Fall semester. I have only been off 4 summers in 39 years of teaching (i.e., no teaching of summer school). This way, I can take a break and just relax. To be truthful, being a teleprofessor, while it takes more contact hours than it did when I taught on-campus, I am able to spread it around throughout the day to fit my lifestyle.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> From Babe Ruth to A-Rod, ranking the best players in major-league history - CBSSports.com
> 
> Rp, what do you think? I disagree with Barry Bonds being up so high ............ and I am a Giants fan.


Marc, I'm a Billy Beane guy. I look a results and while A-Rod, and Bonds are up there, both are tainted. For me if I had to chose between A-Rod in his prime and Yogi or Rod Carew, I would take Yogi ( 10 WS appearances ) or Carew dead contact on base guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I'm a Billy Beane guy. I look a results and while A-Rod, and Bonds are up there, both are tainted. For me if I had to chose between A-Rod in his prime and Yogi or Rod Carew, I would take Yogi ( 10 WS appearances ) or Carew dead contact on base guy.


Very true, Rp. Those who took steroids should have their records banished. Loved watching Yogi play at Yankee Stadium (he was one of the few Yankees I cheered for each game), and Carew was a great contact hitter to all fields.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc, I'm a Billy Beane guy. I look a results and while A-Rod, and Bonds are up there, both are tainted. For me if I had to chose between A-Rod in his prime and Yogi or Rod Carew, I would take Yogi ( 10 WS appearances ) or Carew dead contact on base guy.


Interesting that no one ever considers that star players from the era before the so-called drug era never have their accomplishments questioned. Is everyone sure they were clean or was their no mechanism in place to check players during those years? Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, have a great holiday Marc, BTW, what do you do with the doxies when you go away for a week?

Today on SAP a video of a walk on the Rio Christ the Redeemer statue, the perils of drinking and painting and a ball player hits a single ball three times in one swing of a broken bat.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, have a great holiday Marc, BTW, what do you do with the doxies when you go away for a week?
> 
> Today on SAP a video of a walk on the Rio Christ the Redeemer statue, the perils of drinking and painting and a ball player hits a single ball three times in one swing of a broken bat.


Morning, Don. Thanks for the well wishes. We are taking Stella with us, since part of this trip if a dog show in St. John, NB. The two adults, Gracie and Chip, will be at a local kennel. They have been there twice in the past couple of weeks to see if they are fine with the set up, since it is in someone's house (she also has about 10 acres of land). They seem fine with this experience, so we can go with a clear conscience.


----------



## SINC

That sounds like a fine solution Marc, just was not sure if a kennel was located close to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting that no one ever considers that star players from the era before the so-called drug era never have their accomplishments questioned. Is everyone sure they were clean or was their no mechanism in place to check players during those years? Just a thought.


An interesting point, Don. Still, when you think of the power hitters, Ruth's 60 homers in 1927 stood for years until Roger Maris broke that record with 61 homers in 1961. That record stood for years until, all of a sudden, various players were hitting 60 to 70+ homers in a season. Something changed, and it was the "chemical enhancements" that caused this massive change in strength. The same holds true for the Olympic athletes from various eastern bloc countries (e.g., the 1976 East German women were swimming with faster times than 75% of the men from all countries).


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That sounds like a fine solution Marc, just was not sure if a kennel was located close to you.


The kennel is about 15 minutes outside of Lunenburg, so very convenient, and they get to sleep on a couch together, just like here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is 6AM here in Lunenburg, but I have a fresh pot of coffee on for any other folks up this early.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Interesting that no one ever considers that star players from the era before the so-called drug era never have their accomplishments questioned. Is everyone sure they were clean or was their no mechanism in place to check players during those years? Just a thought.


Sinc, from the moment people were paid to win there have been ways to gain an edge. Did the old players cheat? You bet. Did they have a way to catch them? The leagues didn't care.....only if the games were rigged did they care. As for chemical enhancements, I would say that was not well known back then, say 60 years ago. What has happened is pro players are now actually athletes. Some of those old ball players who were stars played with their beer guys dragging on the ground....not today. I think athletes need more advantage to survive today.


----------



## Rps

Don, speaking, again, of baseball players....it wasn't too long ago if a pitcher threw at 90mph there would be a gasp in the stands. Today unless you hit 93 you are average. There are guys who throw a 90 curve ball!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, from the moment people were paid to win there have been ways to gain an edge. Did the old players cheat? You bet. Did they have a way to catch them? The leagues didn't care.....only if the games were rigged did they care. As for chemical enhancements, I would say that was not well known back then, say 60 years ago. What has happened is pro players are now actually athletes. Some of those old ball players who were stars played with their beer guys dragging on the ground....not today. I think athletes need more advantage to survive today.


I hope by "more advantage" you do not mean drug use. Any use of chemical enhancements not only gives the user an advantage over their fellow players, but destroys the true spirit of sport. Of course the 'sport aspect' died decades ago when money and business became the forefront of too many so-called pro 'sports' teams today. Sad.


----------



## Rps

Actually Don, chemical advantage is exactly what I mean! I bet we would be hard pressed to find an elite athlete who hasn't used enhancements. I'm not endorsing their use, I'm just saying that I find it had to believe the stats of some athletes are acquired with natural gifts. Tour De France, impossible without drugs, NFL/CFL football....drug city. The methods to cheat are many times more clever than the policing leagues offer. In my opinion, sport is entertainment. We don't do drug testing on Rock Stars, Ballet Dancers etc.... We only test athletes, I believe, because of the betting on the games. I agree, it is quite sad!


----------



## Rps

Not sure if you have used this, but I think it has SAP all over it...


GREAT BRITISH QUIZ CONTESTANTS

UNIVERSITY CHALLENGE (BBC2)
Jeremy Paxman:
What is another name for 'cherrypickers' and 'cheesemongers'?
Contestant:
Homosexuals..
Jeremy Paxman:
No. They're regiments in the British Army who will be very upset with you

BEG, BORROW OR STEAL (BBC2)
Jamie Theakston:
Where do you think Cambridge University is?
Contestant:
Geography isn't my strong point.
Jamie Theakston:
There's a clue in the title.
Contestant:
Leicester

BBC NORFOLK
Stewart:
Who had a worldwide hit with What A Wonderful World?
Contestant:
I don't know.
Stewart
I'll give you some clues: what do you call the part between your hand and your elbow?
Contestant:
Arm
Stewart:
Correct. And if you're not weak, you're...?
Contestant:
Strong.
Stewart
Correct - and what was Lord Mountbatten's first name?
Contestant:
Louis
Stewart
Well, there we are then. So who had a worldwide hit with the song What A Wonderful World?
Contestant:
Frank Sinatra?

LATE SHOW (BBC MIDLANDS)
Alex Trelinski:
What is the capital of Italy ?
Contestant:
France.
Trelinski:
France is another country. Try again.
Contestant:
Oh, um, Benidorm.
Trelinski:
Wrong, sorry, let's try another question. In which country is the Parthenon?
Contestant:
Sorry, I don't know.
Trelinski:
Just guess a country then.
Contestant:
Paris.

THE WEAKEST LINK (BBC2)

Anne Robinson:
Oscar Wilde, Adolf Hitler and Jeffrey Archer have all written books about their experiences in what: - Prison, or the Conservative Party?
Contestant
The Conservative Party.


BEACON RADIO ( WOLVERHAMPTON )
DJ Mark:
For 10, what is the nationality of the Pope?
Ruth from Rowley Regis:
I think I know that one. Is it Jewish?

UNIVERSITY CHALLENGE

Bamber Gascoyne:
What was Gandhi's first name?
Contestant:
Goosey?

GWR FM ( Bristol )

Presenter:
What happened in Dallas on November 22, 1963?
Contestant:
I don't know, I wasn't watching it then.

PHIL WOOD SHOW (BBC RADIO?MANCHESTER)

Phil:
What's 11 squared?
Contestant:
I don't know.
Phil:
I'll give you a clue. It's two ones with a two in the middle.
Contestant:
Is it five?

RICHARD AND JUDY

Richard:
Which American actor is married to Nicole Kidman?
Contestant:
Forrest Gump.

RICHARD AND JUDY

Richard:
On which street did Sherlock Holmes live?
Contestant:
Er. ... ......
Richard:
He makes bread . . ....
Contestant:
Er .. ..........
Richard:
He makes cakes . . ....
Contestant:
Kipling Street?

LINCS FM PHONE-IN

Presenter:
Which is the largest Spanish-speaking country in the world?
Contestant:
Barcelona.
Presenter:
I was really after the name of a country.
Contestant:
I'm sorry, I don't know the names of any countries in Spain ......

NATIONAL LOTTERY (BBC1)

Question:
What is the world's largest continent?
Contestant:
The Pacific..

ROCK FM ( PRESTON )

Presenter:
Name a film starring Bob Hoskins that is also the name of a famous painting by Leonardo da Vinci.
Contestant:
Who Framed Roger Rabbit?

THE BIGGEST GAME IN TOWN (ITV)

Steve Le Fevre:
What was signed, to bring World War I to an end in 1918?
Contestant:
Magna Carta?

JAMES O'BRIEN SHOW (LBC)

James O'Brien:
How many kings of England have been called Henry?
Contestant:
Er, well, I know there was a Henry the Eighth .. ER. ER ... Three?

CHRIS SEARLE SHOW (BBC RADIO BRISTOL )

Chris Searle:
In which European country is Mount Etna?
Caller:
Japan.
Chris Searle:
I did say which European country, so in case you didn't hear that, I can let you try again.
Caller:
Er ............. Mexico ?

PAUL WAPPAT (BBC RADIO NEWCASTLE )

Paul Wappat:
How long did the Six-Day War between Egypt and Israel last?
Contestant
(Long pause) : -- Fourteen days.


DARYL DENHAM'S DRIVETIME (VIRGIN RADIO)

Daryl Denham:
In which country would you spend shekels?
Contestant:
Holland?
Daryl Denham:
Try the next letter of the alphabet..
Contestant:
Iceland? Ireland ?
Daryl Denham: (helpfully)
It's a bad line. Did you say Israel ?
Contestant:
No.

PHIL WOOD SHOW (BBC GMR)

Phil Wood:
What 'K' could be described as the Islamic Bible?
Contestant:
Er.. ..... .....
Phil Wood:
It's got two syllables . . .... Kor ..
Contestant:
Blimey?
Phil Wood:
Ha ha ha ha, no. The past participle of run . ..
Contestant:
(Silence)
Phil Wood:
OK, try it another way. Today I run, yesterday I . . .....
Contestant:
Walked?

THE VAULT

Melanie Sykes:
What is the name given to the condition where the sufferer can fall asleep at any time?
Contestant:
Nostalgia.

LUNCHTIME SHOW (BRMB)

Presenter:
What religion was Guy Fawkes?
Contestant:
Jewish.
Presenter:
That's close enough.

STEVE WRIGHT IN THE AFTERNOON (BBC RADIO 2)

Wright:
Johnny Weissmuller died on this day.. Which jungle-swinging character clad only in a loin cloth did he play?
Contestant:
Jesus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, speaking, again, of baseball players....it wasn't too long ago if a pitcher threw at 90mph there would be a gasp in the stands. Today unless you hit 93 you are average. There are guys who throw a 90 curve ball!


The legendary fastballer and pitching contemporary Walter Johnson once said, "Can I throw harder than Joe Wood? Listen, my friend, there's no man alive can throw harder than Smoky Joe Wood!"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I hope by "more advantage" you do not mean drug use. Any use of chemical enhancements not only gives the user an advantage over their fellow players, but destroys the true spirit of sport. Of course the 'sport aspect' died decades ago when money and business became the forefront of too many so-called pro 'sports' teams today. Sad.


Sad, but all too true, Don.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> I hope by "more advantage" you do not mean drug use. Any use of chemical enhancements not only gives the user an advantage over their fellow players, but destroys the true spirit of sport. Of course the 'sport aspect' died decades ago when money and business became the forefront of too many so-called pro 'sports' teams today. Sad.



How about chromosomes? Some athletes have a natural advantage over other athletes by being taller, smaller, or more agile. And there are many drugs that are acceptable within defined parameters. It is impossible to have a level playing field, or you would never have any winners.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I hope by "more advantage" you do not mean drug use. Any use of chemical enhancements not only gives the user an advantage over their fellow players, but destroys the true spirit of sport. Of course the 'sport aspect' died decades ago when money and business became the forefront of too many so-called pro 'sports' teams today. Sad.





Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but all too true, Don.



Yup. Very sad and almost every "Pro sport" these days… can't even be bothered to think of any exception… and neither do we support any…


----------



## pm-r

For you baseball fans who might be interested…
Photo Friday | Fergie Jenkins and the Chicago Cubs - NFB/blog


----------



## SINC

I knew Fergie personally back in the 70s. He was from Chatham, Ontario and when I was publisher of the Wallacburg Daily News 15 miles down the road, he was a guest speaker on the local circuit and even accompanied us once on a bus trip to a Tigers game in Detroit. He was a fine gentleman and a lot of fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> For you baseball fans who might be interested…
> Photo Friday | Fergie Jenkins and the Chicago Cubs - NFB/blog





SINC said:


> I knew Fergie personally back in the 70s. He was from Chatham, Ontario and when I was publisher of the Wallacburg Daily News 15 miles down the road, he was a guest speaker on the local circuit and even accompanied us once on a bus trip to a Tigers game in Detroit. He was a fine gentleman and a lot of fun.


Yes, a fine person and a great pitcher. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.



Hmmm…??? And Gheese… but…

Maybe it's the recent high heat here that's getting to me Marc, but your incessant "Time to call it a night" post and all your double multiple forum postings are really starting to become annoying and a time waster to me when I get a notice of a new message, or are you just trying to get your member forum post count as high as you can.

Maybe please consider even your own time to post them all, even during your holiday and use your time a bit differently or at least more efficiently.

But have a great holiday time…

And sorry if you just happened to have triggered my bad reply mood side…


----------



## fjnmusic

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? And Gheese… but…
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the recent high heat here that's getting to me Marc, but your incessant "Time to call it a night" post and all your double multiple forum postings are really starting to become annoying and a time waster to me when I get a notice of a new message, or are you just trying to get your member forum post count as high as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe please consider even your own time to post them all, even during your holiday and use your time a bit differently or at least more efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> But have a great holiday time…
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry if you just happened to have triggered my bad reply mood side…



Easy there, pardner. Posts are free. One can post as much or as little as one would like; the good doctor likes to spreads a little cheer. Nothing wrong with that. Paix, mon ami. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> Easy there, pardner. Posts are free. One can post as much or as little as one would like; the good doctor likes to spreads a little cheer. Nothing wrong with that. Paix, mon ami.


Can't argue with that Frank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to booming thunder and lightening, and now lots or rain is pouring. Doxies refuse to go outside.  I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some of us miss the old kind of (Yiddish) humour. Not a single swear word in their comic routines.

* A Jewish man said that when he was growing up, they always had two choices for dinner - Take it or leave it.

* A Jewish boy comes home from school and tells his father he has a part in the play. He asks, "What part is it?” The boy says, "I play the part of the Jewish husband.” The father scowls and says, "Go back and tell the teacher you want a speaking role.”

Good ones, Don, on SAP this morning. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

5 Hall of Famers all in 1 photo ................. and all played for my team, the Giants. Luckily, I was able to see all of them play live, in a real baseball stadium.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that is a unique photo, but the fact you saw them all live is also very unique.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that is a unique photo, but the fact you saw them all live is also very unique.


True. Luckily, growing up in NYC and being in Georgia during Hank Aaron's final years, I was able to see many, many Hall of Famers play. Same goes for hockey and basketball. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

VIDEO: Lunenburg, cod, Right Whale make it to Hinterland Who's Who | The Chronicle Herald

Always loved the Hinterland short clips, along with the Canadian Heritage minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I don't think that this is the correct use of the Whatzit picture, but I once saw someone cleaning his pipe with something that looked like that object.


----------



## SINC

Sorry Marc, but it has nothing to do with a pipe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a wild guess. Is it used to measure an inch on a road map ............. as in someone who is a member of the AAA or CAA?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc the tickets for the series with the Giants and the Dodgers should be in our retirement fund......I bet they would be a fortune! The way they are playing these could be all or nothing for the Dodgers and key for the Giants. With only a game back to the Giants, but 5 back in the Wild Card the Dodgers could be down to winning games while the Giants only need to win series.

Don I can't get a perspective on the size of the Whatzit. It looks like a Butler bottle opener, but the case is interesting. Is it a cleat cleaner for golf shoes?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc the tickets for the series with the Giants and the Dodgers should be in our retirement fund......I bet they would be a fortune! The way they are playing these could be all or nothing for the Dodgers and key for the Giants. With only a game back to the Giants, but 5 back in the Wild Card the Dodgers could be down to winning games while the Giants only need to win series.
> 
> Don I can't get a perspective on the size of the Whatzit. It looks like a Butler bottle opener, but the case is interesting. Is it a cleat cleaner for golf shoes?


Yes, I have seen many a Giants-Dodgers game at The Polo Grounds, Ebbetts Field and even one game in SF between the two of them.

I was thinking about cleaning off golf clubs of mud, but your guess makes more sense.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If opportunity doesn't knock, build a door." Adrienne Gusoff


----------



## Rps

"If your prayers haven't been answered, the answer is no".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> "If your prayers haven't been answered, the answer is no".


Interesting. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don I can't get a perspective on the size of the Whatzit. It looks like a Butler bottle opener, but the case is interesting. Is it a cleat cleaner for golf shoes?


Rp, could your butler also use it to remove a wine cork?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, could your butler also use it to remove a wine cork?


Exactly. In the days of the Lord of the Manor, these were used by the butlers to sneak a glass of wine without the obvious puncture of the conventional cork removers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Exactly. In the days of the Lord of the Manor, these were used by the butlers to sneak a glass of wine without the obvious puncture of the conventional cork removers!


Very true, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my guess was a wild guess, but Deborah said it is a cork screw. I have never seen one like this, but she said it works quite well.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Exactly. In the days of the Lord of the Manor, these were used by the butlers to sneak a glass of wine without the obvious puncture of the conventional cork removers!



I wouldn't be surprised, but these wine cork removers I believe are still very popular and sold especially in the California wineries and elsewhere with their logo for advertising, and we still have several we use that we bought down there many years ago. 

They can also be used to assist putting the cork back in the bottle, but who doesn't finish off a bottle of wine once it's opened. 

We cheat a bit by making our own you-brew wine and I use refillable 5 liter "vin-du-box" (wine-in-a box) with Mylar bladders and rubberized valve. No corks or openers needed.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> …
> … … …
> Don I can't get a perspective on the size of the Whatzit. It looks like a Butler bottle opener, but the case is interesting. Is it a cleat cleaner for golf shoes?



You've probably figured it out by now but if not, that case is to hold and cover the spring steel tines of the wine cork remover shown right next to it.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, my guess was a wild guess, but Deborah said it is a cork screw. I have never seen one like this, but she said it works quite well.



You have one smart wife there Marc, and yes they do work very well, especially on older brittle natural wine corks.

The tines are pressed and alternated back and forth to each side so that the tines end up on each side or the cork. Then a slight twist and pull and out comes the cork.

The tool can also be used to help push the cork back into the wine bottle if needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You have one smart wife there Marc, and yes they do work very well, especially on older brittle natural wine corks.
> 
> The tines are pressed and alternated back and forth to each side so that the tines end up on each side or the cork. Then a slight twist and pull and out comes the cork.
> 
> The tool can also be used to help push the cork back into the wine bottle if needed.


Well, Deborah is smart, Patrick, and a great grant writer and fund raiser for non-profit social organizations. Still, when she nonchalantly said "Oh, that is a type of cork screw", I was impressed. Your explanation makes sense now that I think about the process of taking out a cork from the wine bottle.  :clap:

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Don maybe an SAP item courtesy of a banjo buddy....

Critical Thinking At Its Best! 

A Woman Asks:
Do you drink beer??

Man Answers:
Yes. 

Woman: 
How many beers a day?

Man: 
Usually about 3. 

Woman: 
How much do you pay per beer?

Man: 
$5.00 which includes a tip.

Woman:
And how long have you been drinking?

Man: 
About 20 years, I suppose .

Woman: 
So a beer costs $5.00 and you have 3 beers a day which puts your spending each month
at $450.00. In one year, it would be approximately $5400.00. Correct?

Man: 
Correct.

Woman: 
If in 1 year you spend $5400.00, not accounting for inflation,
the past 20 years puts your spending at $108,000.00. Correct? 

Man: 
Correct.

Woman: 
Do you know that if you didn't drink so much beer, that money could have been put in a step-up interest savings account and after accounting for compound interest for the past 20 years, you could have now bought a Ferrari, correct?

Man: 
Correct. By the way - - do you drink beer?

Woman: 
No. 

Man: 
Where's your Ferrari?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. Have to pack for tomorrow's journey to NB. See you all soon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Safe trip Marc, enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Safe trip Marc, enjoy!


Thanks, Don. Deborah and I have not been on a vacation together since our journey around Nova Scotia last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get a fresh pot of coffee brewing today, and someone else will have to undertake this "labor of love" until next week .......... or else, go without your morning coffee.


----------



## Rps

Have a safe trip Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Have a safe trip Marc!


Merci, mon ami. Leaving in about an hour.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. Leaving in about an hour.



I am drinking coffee in your honour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps

Morning everyone, I got up early this rainy morning. Anyone for coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, a nice day here as we celebrate Ann's birthday today. She will also enjoy a visit from her youngest sister and family who live near Stratford, ON.

Did you catch the CPU cook on SAP?


----------



## Rps

Morning Don, say Happy Birthday to Ann for me. Yes I did see the hot CPU. I wonder if cell phones can get that hot? Makes you wonder why those things don't catch on fire doesn't it.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning everyone, I got up early this rainy morning. Anyone for coffee?



No doubt you're thankful for the rain and no doubt much cooler and tolerable resulting temperatures.


----------



## Rps

Hello Patrick, we are indeed thankful for the rain......just wishing we wouldn't get it all at once. Across the river in the northern areas of Michigan they got a dead drop of 5 inches last night...we only got about an inch or so. Two days from now it will be in the 90s again....oh well beats snow. 

How are things in Lotusland? You guys seem to get really even temps out there.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hello Patrick, we are indeed thankful for the rain......just wishing we wouldn't get it all at once. Across the river in the northern areas of Michigan they got a dead drop of 5 inches last night...we only got about an inch or so. Two days from now it will be in the 90s again....oh well beats snow.
> 
> How are things in Lotusland? You guys seem to get really even temps out there.



We're doing fine here thanks. It had been a bit on the cool and cloudy side for a while but has warmed up and very high 20sC are forecast for later this week.

I guess you got hit at the edge of that Louisiana storm that caused so much damage and flooding there and then carried on to the NE it seems.

Hard to believe the clouds can hold onto and drop so much water. Which seems to be happening in all different parts of the world lately.

Anyway, I guess I should be posting this in the weather thread…


----------



## Rps

Patrick I've looked on the map where you live, in general, it seems like a really nice area.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick I've looked on the map where you live, in general, it seems like a really nice area.


Yes Rps, it's a very nice area and I've lived in the general area all my life.

If you want to get specific with our address with most map software, our official address is 963 Greig Ave Brentwood Bay BC, but sites like google maps don't show it well as our house and 3/4 acre property is best shown as at the corner of Greig Ave and Greig Court in Brentwood Bay BC.

We used to have a much nicer view north over Saanich Inlet years ago and before the trees, not owned by us, grew so much taller to block a lot of our view. But we do enjoy the tree shade on the super hot summer days and the ocean breeze we can get.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with a crow riding a windshield wiper and a things that people send us with a ring of truth called, 'Honey, the news is on'.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here today, at last. The crow was interesting Don. I wonder if it like the ride?


----------



## eMacMan

Spotted the cat right off. 

BTW the MSG tests are completely bogus. MSG and Aspertame absolutely do give some people headaches. I speak from experience here. Cannot eat Campbell soups for that very reason.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> BTW the MSG tests are completely bogus. MSG and Aspertame absolutely do give some people headaches. I speak from experience here. Cannot eat Campbell soups for that very reason.


My wife can speak to this. She, to, reacts to MSG in foods. I have to read the labels of most stuff I buy to be sure it is not in there.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Spotted the cat right off.
> . … …



You were probably quicker than I was spotting it, and very well hidden/blended in I must say.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> You were probably quicker than I was spotting it, and very well hidden/blended in I must say.


You guys must have great eyes.....I still can't find the thing. Years ago the Toronto Sun used to have a section with 3D pictures....could never see them.


----------



## fjnmusic

Rps said:


> You guys must have great eyes.....I still can't find the thing. Years ago the Toronto Sun used to have a section with 3D pictures....could never see them.



Those 3D Magic Eye pics are a little tricky. You have to cross your eyes slightly so the pattern overlaps on itself. Gets easier with practice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps

fjnmusic said:


> Those 3D Magic Eye pics are a little tricky. You have to cross your eyes slightly so the pattern overlaps on itself. Gets easier with practice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Frank, the joke of it is I am cross eyed and I still can't see the things:lmao::lmao:


----------



## fjnmusic

Rps said:


> Frank, the joke of it is I am cross eyed and I still can't see the things:lmao::lmao:



Ha! Best response I've seen this month! 

I've discovered through trial and error that going a little cross-eyed is the trick, but crossing too much negates the illusion. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the cat is pointed out for you on SAP this morning along with a landslide that has vehicles backing up in a hurry and a video of a classy guy who looks exactly like I would guess a Rolls Royce salesman should.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> You guys must have great eyes.....I still can't find the thing. Years ago the Toronto Sun used to have a section with 3D pictures....could never see them.





fjnmusic said:


> Those 3D Magic Eye pics are a little tricky. You have to cross your eyes slightly so the pattern overlaps on itself. Gets easier with practice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Rps said:


> Frank, the joke of it is I am cross eyed and I still can't see the things:lmao::lmao:


There's your problem. You actually need to do the exact opposite of crossing them. The left eye focuses on a part of the pattern on the left side of the image, and the right eye focuses on its counterpart to the right of it.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don what I thought was a cat wasn't. But I was in the general rubble area. That mountain slide was scary. 75 in the US was out for months due to one last year......a 2 1/2 hour detour to Georgia!


----------



## fjnmusic

eMacMan said:


> There's your problem. You actually need to do the exact opposite of crossing them. The left eye focuses on a part of the pattern on the left side of the image, and the right eye focuses on its counterpart to the right of it.



You're thinking of a stereo gram. Magic Eye is a little different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eMacMan

fjnmusic said:


> You're thinking of a stereo gram. Magic Eye is a little different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are indeed different but the viewing technique is the same. That said it is possible to create both where the left is located on the right, requiring a cross eyed approach.


----------



## fjnmusic

eMacMan said:


> They are indeed different but the viewing technique is the same. That said it is possible to create both where the left is located on the right, requiring a cross eyed approach.



True, and a mysterious third image appears in the middle, which is really an overlap of what the left and right each see. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Greeting from Saint John, NB. Spent three fine days in St. Andrews, NB which was very relaxing. While Deborah is at the dog show I am going to chill out and read, relax and get some must needed naps.


----------



## SINC

Good to know you are enjoying your trip and relaxation is front and centre, Marc. Happy trails!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good to know you are enjoying your trip and relaxation is front and centre, Marc. Happy trails!


Merck,mon ami.


----------



## fjnmusic

Wait a minute...who's Merck, Marc? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Marc is incognito when on vacation and is known there as Merck.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an amputee eagle gets to soar again in our daily gif, a video to test your skills of observation and a close call with a boot.


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Wait a minute...who's Merck, Marc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SINC said:


> Marc is incognito when on vacation and is known there as Merck.


Can't fool Don ....... Or auto correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee would be good. Been working for three and a half hours now and a cuppa before I head back to bed is welcome.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, coffee would be good. Been working for three and a half hours now and a cuppa before I head back to bed is welcome.



Decaf? Or can you sleep on Java?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I could used a cup or three......


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> Decaf? Or can you sleep on Java?


Decaf? Yuk! High test all the way! Caffeine has never prevented me from sleeping, in fact it seems to help.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Decaf? Yuk! High test all the way! Caffeine has never prevented me from sleeping, in fact it seems to help.


Boy are you lucky! Caffeine can keep me awake so I limit my coffee, or cola, for the morning to noon timeframe. I've been trying to buy a new cell phone and man what a chore! You've got to be either an engineer or a lawyer to buy one it seems. What I would really like is a BB Passport, but with BB10 going away it takes away from the lustre of the thing. The dtek 50 seems okay but for a few dollars more I could get an iPhone 6 or a Samsung Note 5.........buying my house was easier!


----------



## CubaMark

I hope you and Deborah enjoy the travels, Marc. You would have driven past my old stomping grounds on the way to NB. On the way back, do wave and say "hello" to folks. They're (mostly) friendly.

I'm already caffeinated, thanks, and enjoying a rainy and cool day here in the Mexican mountains. Don, I'm with you -I could drink a pot of coffee just before bedtime, and sleep like a 7-year-old after a day of soccer with pals. (Never understood the "sleep like a baby" reference, since in my experience their sleep seems to be interrupted quite a bit through the night).

Have a great day, amigos!


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Decaf? Yuk! High test all the way! Caffeine has never prevented me from sleeping, in fact it seems to help.



 Ha ha! Can't say the same for me. But I am a bit of a night owl anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

In other non-caffeinated news, my 10 year old iMac (white Core 2 Duo) finally seems to have died in its sleep. It won't start up at all. I don't know if I need to replace it though, since everyone in the family has their own MacBook these days. Just a sad end to the main machine. Everything's backed up fortunately. Anyone know what it might cost to replace a power supply, if that's the culprit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

Have you tried holding the power button in for 5 secs, release, and then press to power up? I've seen that kind of lockup before... and of course, check the obvious, power cord fully seated into the back of the iMac (you wouldn't believe how often that's been the culprit) and into the outlet?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> …
> _… What I would really like is a BB Passport, but with BB10 going away it takes away from the lustre of the thing. …_



I don't see why that would make much difference, and there are a lot of old classic Packards and Pontiacs etc. still driving around and that work and suit the owner's needs.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I don't see why that would make much difference, and there are a lot of old classic Packards and Pontiacs etc. still driving around and that work and suit the owner's needs.


Normally I would agree, but we are so app driven today the fear is the one or two apps I used would become unsupported and I will loose them. I don't use a lot of apps but the ones I use you can bet would be the first to be cancelled:lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

I dare say, the word "unsupported" doesn't mean much to me in a lot of cases, and as I understand BB's position, they like Cisco, are not lessening their software support, even if Cisco is downsizing and laying off 20% of their global force.

And I have several Macs that can and are still able to run OS X 10.6.8 Snow Leopard and AppleWorks software, both "unsupported" for several years now and yet can still do some things that no version of Pages can do, even on the latest OS X and their associated versions.

Ghee, I can still recall many advising me not to buy a Mac some many years ago as they weren't "supported" properly and Apple was going to go broke and only artsy-fartsy artisans use them and they are just toys.

Funny, a lot of them became switchers and many are still using "unsupported" Macs and software. May be old but still works, "supported" or not. Your choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> marc is incognito when on vacation and is known there as merck. :d


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I hope you and Deborah enjoy the travels, Marc. You would have driven past my old stomping grounds on the way to NB. On the way back, do wave and say "hello" to folks. They're (mostly) friendly.
> 
> I'm already caffeinated, thanks, and enjoying a rainy and cool day here in the Mexican mountains. Don, I'm with you -I could drink a pot of coffee just before bedtime, and sleep like a 7-year-old after a day of soccer with pals. (Never understood the "sleep like a baby" reference, since in my experience their sleep seems to be interrupted quite a bit through the night).
> 
> Have a great day, amigos!


Gracias, mi amigo


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> Have you tried holding the power button in for 5 secs, release, and then press to power up? I've seen that kind of lockup before... and of course, check the obvious, power cord fully seated into the back of the iMac (you wouldn't believe how often that's been the culprit) and into the outlet?



I've tried all the regular solutions, but no startup, no fan. I think it's a power supply thing. I mean, the machine has been running pretty much non-stop for ten years. I have a Genius appointment this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.




Peace out, amigo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> I've tried all the regular solutions, but no startup, no fan. I think it's a power supply thing. I mean, the machine has been running pretty much non-stop for ten years. I have a Genius appointment this afternoon.


If it is over 10 years old, I doubt Apple will even attempt to repair it. I suspect that only an authorized Apple dealer like Westworld would attempt such a thing. And even then the cost would be better spent on a new machine. I could be wrong, but that would be my guess.

I suspect their advice will be to forget it and move up a decade in technology. 

Either way, good luck with it.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look back at McDonalds prices in the 70s, a video from the UK featuring a LC vac and 'Life On The American River'.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> If it is over 10 years old, I doubt Apple will even attempt to repair it. I suspect that only an authorized Apple dealer like Westworld would attempt such a thing. And even then the cost would be better spent on a new machine. I could be wrong, but that would be my guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect their advice will be to forget it and move up a decade in technology.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, good luck with it.



Thanks, Don. West world said they could install a power supply for $95 if I can find one. There are some on eBay for about $25—$30. I may do it just to make it easier to get some of my music files. I have everything backed up in Time Capsule at any rate as well as stuff in external drives, plus most of my things are in Dropbox, so it's not the end of the world if I can't get it restarted. My MacBook Pro has become my go-to computer these days. It's a 2012 model with lots of hard drive space. 

Still, I'd be curious to know why it stopped suddenly after ten years of faithful service. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps

fjnmusic said:


> Still, I'd be curious to know why it stopped suddenly after ten years of faithful service.


Frank, I think the same thing about some of my body parts:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look back at McDonalds prices in the 70s, a video from the UK featuring a LC vac and 'Life On The American River'.


Don I can remember a burger chain in Toronto, Burger Chef, you could get a burger and a milkshake for $0.25......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Guess we will have to serve some burgers and shakes at the Cafe today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Guess we will have to serve some burgers and shakes at the Cafe today.


Morning Marc, BT coffee if you have it. I still remember going to that place. $0.25 for a burger and a milk shake.....my favourite was the kumquat milkshake. As I recall they had about 25 varieties. It was takeout only. I think the closest thing to it today would be Sonic in the U.S.


----------



## eMacMan

fjnmusic said:


> Thanks, Don. West world said they could install a power supply for $95 if I can find one. There are some on eBay for about $25—$30. I may do it just to make it easier to get some of my music files. I have everything backed up in Time Capsule at any rate as well as stuff in external drives, plus most of my things are in Dropbox, so it's not the end of the world if I can't get it restarted. My MacBook Pro has become my go-to computer these days. It's a 2012 model with lots of hard drive space.
> 
> Still, I'd be curious to know why it stopped suddenly after ten years of faithful service.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have never disassembled a MacIntel iMac, but off the top of my head I wonder if there is a fuse on the power supply board. This is quite common on electronics devices, intended to protect the circuitry should current draw go beyond limits but they can certainly die of old age. May be in a fuse holder or may be soldered on. If that is the issue should be a very inexpensive fix although there would be considerable labour involved due to the iMac design. 

If you are into DIY, beyond looking for a dead fuse, you can look for discolored solder points and/or leads which could help you spot a bad capacitor or diode.


----------



## fjnmusic

eMacMan said:


> I have never disassembled a MacIntel iMac, but off the top of my head I wonder if there is a fuse on the power supply board. This is quite common on electronics devices, intended to protect the circuitry should current draw go beyond limits but they can certainly die of old age. May be in a fuse holder or may be soldered on. If that is the issue should be a very inexpensive fix although there would be considerable labour involved due to the iMac design.
> 
> If you are into DIY, beyond looking for a dead fuse, you can look for discolored solder points and/or leads which could help you spot a bad capacitor or diode.



Thanks for the advice! I have nothing to lose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I dare say, the word "unsupported" doesn't mean much to me in a lot of cases, and as I understand BB's position, they like Cisco, are not lessening their software support, even if Cisco is downsizing and laying off 20% of their global force..


Patrick I pulled the trigger on a Blackberry dtek50. With my teacher's discount at Staples I got a great deal on it.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick I pulled the trigger on a Blackberry dtek50. With my teacher's discount at Staples I got a great deal on it.


You seemed to have been a BB fan/user for some time, so why not. And I hope it works well for you.

It's certainly a lot more advanced than my old Samsung flip phone I use occasionally with my 711 Speakout account that costs me well under $50.00/year to operate and use as a cellphone.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a visit to an old time pool hall, pool gymnastics and stunning video from NASA. And oh yeah, the Sunday Whatzit too!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a visit to an old time pool hall, pool gymnastics and stunning video from NASA. And oh yeah, the Sunday Whatzit too!



Just getting to todays *SAP*, enjoyable as usual, and my first quick guess at the Sunday Whatzit? was a photo taken through some reinforced glass panes that used chicken wire type reinforcing.

Then I realized the hexagons were not even or consistent and then figured it must be a macro shot of some clear Soap Foam and the mass of Soap bubbles all connected together I'd say. 
Sort of neat and pretty.

PS: Just love that "R.G.S" penetrating oil label!!!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, spent the day at a local car show yesterday so got a wee bit behind on SAP, but it is now up for the day. Check out another video in the series about the most satisfying vids, a hitchhiker cat and scientists want to put seaweed in your burger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "WHY: is someone who is feeling great 'on cloud nine'" Did not know the answer to this question before this morning's SAP. Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Back in Lunenburg once again. Good to be home. I have started the coffee brewing for anyone else that is up and about this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, i take it your vacation is over?


----------



## SINC

You answered my question before I could finish typing it!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, i take it your vacation is over?


Well, I don't start teaching until Sept. 7th, so it shall be a Nova Scotia "staycation" with short trips around the province until then.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Back in Lunenburg once again. Good to be home. I have started the coffee brewing for anyone else that is up and about this morning.


Morning all, I'm kind of thinking the Giants won't want you to take another vacation until after the WS. Big series coming up this week, and those tickets for the last 3 games would be someone's RRSP fund!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, I'm kind of thinking the Giants won't want you to take another vacation until after the WS. Big series coming up this week, and those tickets for the last 3 games would be someone's RRSP fund!


Very true, Rp. Sadly, I don't have any of those in my RRSP.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Rp. Sadly, I don't have any of those in my RRSP.


Would you like my pass to MLB for the games?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Would you like my pass to MLB for the games?


Merci, but I follow it live on CBS Sports.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a large gif of a Great Dane running at 30 mph, a video of an elephant encounter and 'Cleaning Up After Mexico's Murders'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was an amazing run for the Great Dane. Such grace and speed ............. so unlike a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee brewing for those who want to watch the sunrise.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, will grab a quick coffee before I return to bed. My sister and her daughter will pay a quick visit this afternoon on their way through Edmonton to Lloydminster. Only a few hours, but this will be the first time we have seen each other in six years.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, will grab a quick coffee before I return to bed. My sister and her daughter will pay a quick visit this afternoon on their way through Edmonton to Lloydminster. Only a few hours, but this will be the first time we have seen each other in six years.


Good to hear, Don. My son and his girlfriend are here for a few days. Good to have family around any time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Abandoned baby beaver enjoying pool time wins the internet - AOL

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I have the nerve to walk my own way, however hard, in my search for reality, rather than climb upon the rattling wagon of wishful illusions."
Zora Neale Hurston


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc I thought you might like these. Don, maybe SAP...the source is as stated

Here are the the top 15 one liners from the Edinburgh fringe as voted for by audiences


My dad has suggested that I register for a donor card. He's a man after my own heart" - Masai Graham
"Why is it old people say "there's no place like home", yet when you put them in one…" - Stuart Mitchell
"I've been happily married for four years - out of a total of 10" - Mark Watson
"Apparently 1 in 3 Britons are conceived in an IKEA bed which is mad because those places are really well lit" - Mark Smith
"I went to a pub quiz in Liverpool, had a few drinks so wasn't much use. Just for a laugh I wrote The Beatles or Steven Gerrard for every answer… came second" - Will Duggan
"Brexit is a terrible name, sounds like cereal you eat when you are constipated" - Tiff Stevenson
"I often confuse Americans and Canadians. By using long words" - Gary Delaney
"Why is Henry's wife covered in tooth marks? Because he's Tudor" - Adele Cliff
"Don't you hate it when people assume you're rich because you sound posh and went to private school and have loads of money?" - Annie McGrath
"Is it possible to mistake schizophrenia for telepathy, I hear you ask" - Jordan Brookes
"Hillary Clinton has shown that any woman can be President, as long as your husband did it first" - Michelle Wolf
"I spotted a Marmite van on the motorway. It was heading yeastbound" - Roger Swift
"Back in the day, Instagram just meant a really efficient drug dealer" - Arthur Smith
"I'll tell you what's unnatural in the eyes of God. Contact lenses" - Zoe Lyons
"Elton John hates ordering Chinese food. Soya seems to be the hardest word" - Phil Nicol


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc I thought you might like these. Don, maybe SAP...the source is as stated
> 
> Here are the the top 15 one liners from the Edinburgh fringe as voted for by audiences
> 
> 
> My dad has suggested that I register for a donor card. He's a man after my own heart" - Masai Graham
> "Why is it old people say "there's no place like home", yet when you put them in one…" - Stuart Mitchell
> "I've been happily married for four years - out of a total of 10" - Mark Watson
> "Apparently 1 in 3 Britons are conceived in an IKEA bed which is mad because those places are really well lit" - Mark Smith
> "I went to a pub quiz in Liverpool, had a few drinks so wasn't much use. Just for a laugh I wrote The Beatles or Steven Gerrard for every answer… came second" - Will Duggan
> "Brexit is a terrible name, sounds like cereal you eat when you are constipated" - Tiff Stevenson
> "I often confuse Americans and Canadians. By using long words" - Gary Delaney
> "Why is Henry's wife covered in tooth marks? Because he's Tudor" - Adele Cliff
> "Don't you hate it when people assume you're rich because you sound posh and went to private school and have loads of money?" - Annie McGrath
> "Is it possible to mistake schizophrenia for telepathy, I hear you ask" - Jordan Brookes
> "Hillary Clinton has shown that any woman can be President, as long as your husband did it first" - Michelle Wolf
> "I spotted a Marmite van on the motorway. It was heading yeastbound" - Roger Swift
> "Back in the day, Instagram just meant a really efficient drug dealer" - Arthur Smith
> "I'll tell you what's unnatural in the eyes of God. Contact lenses" - Zoe Lyons
> "Elton John hates ordering Chinese food. Soya seems to be the hardest word" - Phil Nicol


Good ones, Rp. 

How is Life treating you these days? Has your heat wave broken? We had our hottest day yesterday here in Lunenburg with the humidex reading hitting 33C. VERY uncomfortable. Very sunny and 25C temps right now, but a nice ocean breeze keeps things pleasant.


----------



## Rps

This week has been very nice Marc. We are sitting around 25C for the next few days . It is supposed to get warmer but not near the temps we had. Average temp here is around 81F in the summer. This will be a nice day to do some lawn work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This week has been very nice Marc. We are sitting around 25C for the next few days . It is supposed to get warmer but not near the temps we had. Average temp here is around 81F in the summer. This will be a nice day to do some lawn work.


Good to hear, Rp. I did some site seeing with my son, his girlfriend and Deborah, so my lawn will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night a bit early. See you all for some OtHD coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> _Going to call it a night…_


Hmmm…??? And it's not even Facebook… goodnight Marc…


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Wide awake after finishing up SAP. Who knew that paper could cut wood? Today's video stopped me dead in my tracks as I found it hard to believe, but therein lies the truth.

Had a great visit with my sister and niece yesterday and we are going to plan a family get together next summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Wide awake after finishing up SAP. Who knew that paper could cut wood? Today's video stopped me dead in my tracks as I found it hard to believe, but therein lies the truth.
> 
> Had a great visit with my sister and niece yesterday and we are going to plan a family get together next summer.


Morning, Don. That video clip gives new meaning to the old "rock, paper, scissors" game. 

Glad your visit with your sister went well. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee ................. and an SAP chuckle???? 

"What ... You're coming empty handed?”


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is a wholesome and necessary thing for us to turn again to the Earth and in the contemplation of her beauties to know of wonder and humility."
Rachel Carson


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Good temps here today. Could use a coffee.

Don, not sure if you've used this o not but sounds like an SAP piece

A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members.

In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we all know, kills brain cells, but naturally it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine. That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers.


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, I have indeed used that before, but it is worth a repeat soon. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Good temps here today. Could use a coffee.
> 
> Don, not sure if you've used this o not but sounds like an SAP piece
> 
> A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members.
> 
> In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we all know, kills brain cells, but naturally it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine. That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr. King reminded us that “Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that.” So, let's all take a moment and reflect upon the friendship we share here. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot day to be out mowing the lawn, but it needs to be done. Amazing how high it has gotten after being away a week ......... with only one day of rain. Still, I am doing it in shifts to stay somewhat cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

With 29C temps and a 34C humidex reading, I have finished mowing the lawn and now I am cracking open my first (of many?) German beers that my son bought for me. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Rps

Wow Marc, with temps like that does your lawn back on to Windsor! And yes a cold one would be great!


----------



## SINC

Me too! Me too! Me too!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Me too! Me too! Me too!



Can I join you gents as well if it's not too late. But I do prefer good Canadian Lagers if I can be so fussy.

And then we can discuss that new ride-on mower Marc's wife is suggesting… :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow Marc, with temps like that does your lawn back on to Windsor! And yes a cold one would be great!


It is now 822PM and the sun has set but it is still 26C. Not a bit of breeze now, so it shall be a two fan night tonight in the bedroom. 

I am on my third cold one so there is plenty left for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too! Me too! Me too!


Plenty for you as well, Don. Luckily, my son left a dozen.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Can I join you gents as well if it's not too late. But I do prefer good Canadian Lagers if I can be so fussy.
> 
> And then we can discuss that new ride-on mower Marc's wife is suggesting… :heybaby:


The more the merrier, Patrick. Enjoy.

No, I am NOT going to get a ride on mower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you OK? I heard that a tornado touched down near Windsor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a makeshift pogo stick and a surprise performance by Dick Van **** in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I once had a pogo stick as a boy ................. did not do well trying to master the art of going up and down.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was amazed a guy could make a regular old stick work like a pogo stick. And DVD seems ageless in that video.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, you OK? I heard that a tornado touched down near Windsor.


Yes Marc, thanks for asking. It hit in LaSalle which is abut to Windsor. Some damage. We got wind and rain last night. It came down so hard you couldn't see out the windows, it actually swirled around the house, pretty wild. We have a sump pump which I thought would burn out with all the rain, but not a sound. I guess the ground was so dry here the rain either bounced off it or was absorbed to normal levels. We had brown outs which has screwed up my AppleTV Ethernet connection but it works in WiFi, which I don't know why, but better than having the roof ripped off. Windsor is the thunderstorm capital of Canada and most factories have tornado shelters. I have a root cellar downstairs, I guess we could use that if needed.

A morning smile after last nights fun.....

A drunk was sitting at an open upstairs window when he leaned too far out and fell to the sidewalk below. A man rushed over and asked,"What happened?"
The drunk replied, "I don't know - I just got here."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I was amazed a guy could make a regular old stick work like a pogo stick. And DVD seems ageless in that video.


Yes, that was an amazing makeshift pogo stick ............... actually, just a stick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes Marc, thanks for asking. It hit in LaSalle which is abut to Windsor. Some damage. We got wind and rain last night. It came down so hard you couldn't see out the windows, it actually swirled around the house, pretty wild. We have a sump pump which I thought would burn out with all the rain, but not a sound. I guess the ground was so dry here the rain either bounced off it or was absorbed to normal levels. We had brown outs which has screwed up my AppleTV Ethernet connection but it works in WiFi, which I don't know why, but better than having the roof ripped off. Windsor is the thunderstorm capital of Canada and most factories have tornado shelters. I have a root cellar downstairs, I guess we could use that if needed.
> 
> A morning smile after last nights fun.....
> 
> A drunk was sitting at an open upstairs window when he leaned too far out and fell to the sidewalk below. A man rushed over and asked,"What happened?"
> The drunk replied, "I don't know - I just got here."




Good to hear, Rp. I was worried about you and your family. How is the new therapy dog working out?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, this might interest you ................. 

Nova Scotia wild blueberry industry anticipating rock bottom prices - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Nova Scotia wild blueberries smaller due to lack of rain - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## CubaMark

Not a good scene, especially after the US Gov't stepped in a purchased a gabillion pounds of berries from New England producers, the anticipation was that prices would rise.

My folks don't have a crop this year (blueberry fields are harvested every second year), so here's hoping for a rebound in 2017.... Their plot is so small, it really doesn't cover much more than their firewood for the winter.....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Not a good scene, especially after the US Gov't stepped in a purchased a gabillion pounds of berries from New England producers, the anticipation was that prices would rise.
> 
> My folks don't have a crop this year (blueberry fields are harvested every second year), so here's hoping for a rebound in 2017.... Their plot is so small, it really doesn't cover much more than their firewood for the winter.....


Thanks for this info, Mark. Where exactly are they located?

Any new news on the job hunting front?


----------



## Dr.G.

All too true .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Just spent the past two hours finishing mowing the lawn and raking up the clippings to put into a compost pile. I have a greater appreciate for all those who work outside during a hot summer's day. Luckily, I could come inside and have two beer in front of a fan, while it is 28C and very sunny outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset is forming in the west. There is a slight chance of rain being forecast for tomorrow, but more likely we shall see a bit of rain early next week. We shall see .............. and hopefully experience.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> A nice sunset is forming in the west. There is a slight chance of rain being forecast for tomorrow, but more likely we shall see a bit of rain early next week. We shall see .............. and hopefully experience.




Sunset? Whadya mean? Sun's still high in the sky! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Sunset? Whadya mean? Sun's still high in the sky!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, as the old saying goes, "The sun never sets on Frank's Empire." 

Paix, mon ami.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

The mysterious Piri Reis Map: Is this evidence of a very advanced prehistoric civilization?

Don, some SAP material? Same finder's fee???


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Rp. I was worried about you and your family. How is the new therapy dog working out?


Hi Marc, Guinness is doing well. He is only a pup so you have puppy issues. So, we are working on house training ( so far so good ) and leash walking. He is getting leash walking but still has squirrel moments but he is young. Next is the Down, Sit commands, Come, Stand, Wait then Hugs and Help.

Was hot today and we had some threats for another Tornado, but that seems to have been cleared so that's good. But will be hot tomorrow. We are hoping for good weather on Saturday as it is the Tecumseh Corn Fest and we have never gone before so hoping for great weather!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear, Rp. Good luck with Guinness. Sounds like obedience training. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

One of the best dog training things one can do IMHO, especially to save an active dog's life, is the remote off-leash distance "drop and stay hand signal" command, especially if one is often anywhere close to any dangerous traffic situations.

I had a boarder collie so trained many years ago to do such a thing, but had to retrain her with a command for her to slow down first otherwise she'd just do several summersaults before coming to a stop or rest.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> Well, as the old saying goes, "The sun never sets on Frank's Empire."
> 
> 
> 
> Paix, mon ami.
> 
> 
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?



Not too shabby, all in all, thanks for asking. Sun's gone to bed now and so must I. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> One of the best dog training things one can do IMHO, especially to save an active dog's life, is the remote off-leash distance "drop and stay hand signal" command, especially if one is often anywhere close to any dangerous traffic situations.
> 
> I had a boarder collie so trained many years ago to do such a thing, but had to retrain her with a command for her to slow down first otherwise she'd just do several summersaults before coming to a stop or rest.


A great idea, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Not too shabby, all in all, thanks for asking. Sun's gone to bed now and so must I.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up and ready to go with a video on the making of Worchestershire sauce, a dog with his troubles and an excellent question that gives one pause to think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have made some freshly brewed TGIF coffee as I venture over to SAP. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAP is up and ready to go with a video on the making of Worchestershire sauce, a dog with his troubles and and excellent question that gives one pause to think.


Same time postings ................ are you sure you are not my long lost twin brother Cram????????????????


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee and enjoy today's issue. Now I can get to work on tomorrow's issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee and enjoy today's issue. Now I can get to work on tomorrow's issue.


You are a hard worker ............. even in retirement.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> One of the best dog training things one can do IMHO, especially to save an active dog's life, is the remote off-leash distance "drop and stay hand signal" command, especially if one is often anywhere close to any dangerous traffic situations.
> 
> I had a boarder collie so trained many years ago to do such a thing, but had to retrain her with a command for her to slow down first otherwise she'd just do several summersaults before coming to a stop or rest.


Yes, would be a good command. In our case Guinness is never off leash, he is attached to my wife when they are outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, would be a good command. In our case Guinness is never off leash, he is attached to my wife when they are outside.


Smart idea on your part as well, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dig reveals surprise about 'super-henge' near Stonehenge - Technology & Science - CBC News

Don, some interesting SAP tidbits?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Dig reveals surprise about 'super-henge' near Stonehenge - Technology & Science - CBC News
> 
> Don, some interesting SAP tidbits?


Yep, that works, thanks Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP kids trying dark chocolate for the first time in our daily gif, fish and plastics sure don't mix in Fishin' Alberta and a chicken wearing pants running around Is funniest thing you'll see today on our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I remember when Stephen had his first taste of chocolate at the age of five. The look on his face was priceless.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some fresh coffee brewing right now. Fresh Nova Scotia berries go well with cereal.


----------



## Rps

Don, I've been doing some research on your B20 and it seems it's value is in the low 4 digit range.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I remember when Stephen had his first taste of chocolate at the age of five. The look on his face was priceless.


Morning Marc, I remember my daughter's face with her first taste of Guinness, looked very similar to the chocolate taste!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, I've been doing some research on your B20 and it seems it's value is in the low 4 digit range.


No kidding? Whoa, I would never have believed that! I thought perhaps a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, that works, thanks Marc.


A very interesting find, don't you think (I mean the site in England, not the CBC article)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, I remember my daughter's face with her first taste of Guinness, looked very similar to the chocolate taste!


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao::clap:


Marc I found this and it's priceless.

Don SAP for sure if you haven't already used it..

https://www.facebook.com/erik.k.smith.50/posts/10157357846315427


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc I found this and it's priceless.
> 
> Don SAP for sure if you haven't already used it..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/erik.k.smith.50/posts/10157357846315427


Good find Rp, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc I found this and it's priceless.
> 
> Don SAP for sure if you haven't already used it..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/erik.k.smith.50/posts/10157357846315427


Yes, saw this the other day, Rp. Good one .............. except for the fact that I share many of these chores with Deborah. Still, it made me chuckle.


----------



## Rps

Marc, the Wild Card is getting interesting. Your Giants will come down to the last series of the season I think but if I were a betting man I'd be putting a few bob on the Tigers right now......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, the Wild Card is getting interesting. Your Giants will come down to the last series of the season I think but if I were a betting man I'd be putting a few bob on the Tigers right now......


Well, I am still hoping that the Giants regain their form and take back first place. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

I thought these were cute....

Q: What makes a man think about a dinner by candlelight? 
A: A power failure. 





Q: How are husbands like lawn mowers? 
A: They're hard to get started, they emit noxious fumes, and half the time they don't work. 





Q: What did the elephant say to the naked man? 

A: "It's cute but can you pick up peanuts with it?" 



Q. Why don't women have men's brains? 
A. Because they don't have penises to keep them in! 



Q: How do you keep your husband from reading your e-mail? 
A: Rename the mail folder "Instruction Manuals." 



Q: How does a man show he's planning for the future? 
A: He buys an extra case of beer


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I thought these were cute....
> 
> Q: What makes a man think about a dinner by candlelight?
> A: A power failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: How are husbands like lawn mowers?
> A: They're hard to get started, they emit noxious fumes, and half the time they don't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What did the elephant say to the naked man?
> 
> A: "It's cute but can you pick up peanuts with it?"
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Why don't women have men's brains?
> A. Because they don't have penises to keep them in!
> 
> 
> 
> Q: How do you keep your husband from reading your e-mail?
> A: Rename the mail folder "Instruction Manuals."
> 
> 
> 
> Q: How does a man show he's planning for the future?
> A: He buys an extra case of beer


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP making cake out of rain?, granny caught dancing in the parking lot and a Japanese neighbourhood built into an abandoned baseball stadium.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We won't be making any cake out of rain here in The Café Chez Marc ................... sadly, there is no rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall be taking orders soon for what you want today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. We won't be making any cake out of rain here in The Café Chez Marc ................... sadly, there is no rain.


Well we can send you some.....it can down in buckets last night! We had T warnings again, amazing how having 2 F3s run through your town can suddenly spawn awareness. 

If you have any Butter Toffee I'll have a cup please Marc. Wild card is getting interesting if you are a Tigers or Yankee fan......


----------



## Rps

Don a quickie joke for you....

A woman walks into an optician to return a pair of spectacles that she purchased for her husband a week before.
The assistant asks, “What seems to be the problem, Madam?”
The woman replies, “I’m returning these spectacles I bought for my husband. He’s still not seeing things my way.”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well we can send you some.....it can down in buckets last night! We had T warnings again, amazing how having 2 F3s run through your town can suddenly spawn awareness.
> 
> If you have any Butter Toffee I'll have a cup please Marc. Wild card is getting interesting if you are a Tigers or Yankee fan......


Yes, send some rain this way, Rp. Some BT coffee for some rain ........... good trade?

Giants are slipping


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don a quickie joke for you....
> 
> A woman walks into an optician to return a pair of spectacles that she purchased for her husband a week before.
> The assistant asks, “What seems to be the problem, Madam?”
> The woman replies, “I’m returning these spectacles I bought for my husband. He’s still not seeing things my way.”


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, send some rain this way, Rp. Some BT coffee for some rain ........... good trade?
> 
> Giants are slipping


Well they have their hands full with the sked, Cubs, Phillies, but the 6 games with LA will tell, especially the last 3 games. They do have a nice home stand which should help.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wild card is getting interesting if you are a Tigers or Yankee fan...... " True. If the Giants or Jays can't win the World Series, I am pulling for the Chicago Cubs. They have not won since 1908.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah does not know what today's Whatzit pic might be, and I don't know, so we shall have to wait for Patrick to awaken and let us know what it is. My initial guess was an ice cream scoop or a nut cracker, but Deborah just laughed at me.


----------



## Rps

The trouble is that the Cards are right behind them in the WC and I wouldn't discount the Mets.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There are two good things in life, freedom of thought and freedom of action." W. Somerset Maugham


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Deborah does not know what today's Whatzit pic might be, and I don't know, so we shall have to wait for Patrick to awaken and let us know what it is. My initial guess was an ice cream scoop or a nut cracker, but Deborah just laughed at me.


It looks like a type of juicer or press. I first thought it might be used in corn on the cob, but it looks like it holds a cone shaped item.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It looks like a type of juicer or press. I first thought it might be used in corn on the cob, but it looks like it holds a cone shaped item.....


Good speculations, Rp. At first glance I was thinking a garlic press, but I don't see the design as being right for garlic cloves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The trouble is that the Cards are right behind them in the WC and I wouldn't discount the Mets.


Never discount the Mets, Rp ................... at least not since 1969. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good speculations, Rp. At first glance I was thinking a garlic press, but I don't see the design as being right for garlic cloves.


I always try to guess the whatzit before I scroll down to the answer in Bixman's email. It is the only way I can try to guess along with you folks. I only get about half of the items.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I always try to guess the whatzit before I scroll down to the answer in Bixman's email. It is the only way I can try to guess along with you folks. I only get about half of the items.


Not even you know the answer right up front, Don????? Interesting. What was your initial guess? So, you put the rest of us through agony until Patrick comes online.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Deborah does not know what today's Whatzit pic might be, and I don't know, so we shall have to wait for Patrick to awaken and let us know what it is. My initial guess was an ice cream scoop or a nut cracker, but Deborah just laughed at me.





SINC said:


> I always try to guess the whatzit before I scroll down to the answer in Bixman's email. It is the only way I can try to guess along with you folks. I only get about half of the items.




Well Marc, I'd say the jokes on your wife and I'll say you're 100% correct with your guess that today's Sunday Whatzit? is indeed a Nut Cracker!!

They are specifically made for walnuts, almonds, pecan and hazelnut type nuts and are renown for gripping the nuts securely while cracking and leaving the nut whole.

PS: Also personally known to have been used for crushing ice cubes but not their official purpose.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well Marc, I'd say the jokes on your wife and I'll say you're 100% correct with your guess that today's Sunday Whatzit? is indeed a Nut Cracker!!
> 
> They are specifically made for walnuts, almonds, pecan and hazelnut type nuts and are renown for gripping the nuts securely while cracking and leaving the nut whole.
> 
> PS: Also personally known to have been used for crushing ice cubes but not their official purpose.


:clap::clap::clap: Vindication is mine, sayeth Sir Patrick. Now, I have to await for Don's official confirmation before I can claim the spoils of my "victory" with Deborah. I get to tell her, finally, "I told you so". Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Patrick is correct as you were, Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Patrick is correct as you were, Marc!


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Take that, Deborah ............ when you return home.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Take that, Deborah ............ when you return home.



Hmmm…??? I'd suggest you're on very delicate and dangerous territory there Marc, and so far you've avoided the land mines and missiles and mortars etc.

I'd suggest seeking safer territory… or changing directions or tactics… 

But you just might be able to get away with something like this… maybe…


----------



## pm-r

Today's SAP _Neighbourhood in an abandoned baseball stadium in Japan_ . . . article/photo is interesting when I did some more checking.

It seems it's not as many claim it to be:
"A baseball stadium in Osaka, Japan, was repurposed to showcase model homes, not to establish a "housing project." "
Old Stadium Repurposed as a Housing Project : snopes.com

Still rather interesting…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? I'd suggest you're on very delicate and dangerous territory there Marc, and so far you've avoided the land mines and missiles and mortars etc.
> 
> I'd suggest seeking safer territory… or changing directions or tactics…
> 
> But you just might be able to get away with something like this… maybe…


It did not work, Patrick. Deborah said "I thought it was a nut cracker", and let it go at that.   Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have an early doctor's appointment to refill some prescriptions. See you all with some early morning coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to a rumble of thunder and a flash of lightening ............... but no rain. Still, I am up so the doxies have been fed and taken outside. Fresh coffee shall soon be brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a sign with a pointed question, a woman in a fountain and did someone catch a soul leaving a body on a video?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? I have seen that video before, but it is still creepy to see it again. Not sure what I am seeing.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I am not discouraged, because every wrong attempt discarded is another step forward."
Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Nice weather today, finally. A morning smile for all who tread here....

A teenage boy called Joel had just passed his driving test and asked Dad when they could discuss his use of the car.

Dad said 'Ill make a deal with you Joel, You bring your grades up from a C to a B average, study your Bible a little, and get your hair cut. Then we'll talk about the car."

The boy thought about that for a moment, decided he'd settle for the offer, and they agreed on it.

After about six weeks his father said, "Joel, you've brought your grades up and I've seen that you have been studying your Bible. But I'm disappointed you haven't had your hair cut."

"You know, Dad, I've been thinking about that, and I've noticed in my Bible studies that Samson had long hair, John the Baptist had long hair, Moses had long hair, and there's even strong evidence that Jesus had long hair."

"Joel, did you also notice all those people walked everywhere they went?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Nice weather today, finally. A morning smile for all who tread here....
> 
> A teenage boy called Joel had just passed his driving test and asked Dad when they could discuss his use of the car.
> 
> Dad said 'Ill make a deal with you Joel, You bring your grades up from a C to a B average, study your Bible a little, and get your hair cut. Then we'll talk about the car."
> 
> The boy thought about that for a moment, decided he'd settle for the offer, and they agreed on it.
> 
> After about six weeks his father said, "Joel, you've brought your grades up and I've seen that you have been studying your Bible. But I'm disappointed you haven't had your hair cut."
> 
> "You know, Dad, I've been thinking about that, and I've noticed in my Bible studies that Samson had long hair, John the Baptist had long hair, Moses had long hair, and there's even strong evidence that Jesus had long hair."
> 
> "Joel, did you also notice all those people walked everywhere they went?"


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, up early and got SAP out of the way so I can leave for Battleford with the motor home about 10 this morning when a friend from Calgary arrives. We are going to see a buddy from Nipawin who has been laid up for over a year after prostrate surgery. Back home Thursday.

Today on SAP a look at Alberta's rattlesnakes, a guy who does not spill his beer in spite of the odds and a sandwich board sign of the times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fresh pot of coffee brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, up again for the second time. Now for that coffee, and a bit of brekkie and a shave and shower. Then it is out to the rig to disconnect the TV cables and stow the TV on the bed, then disconnect the power cable and pull the rig ahead so I can stow the 30 amp cable in the well. Then get rid of the garbage in the can and stow the can in the shower. Then reset the passenger's seat and drivers seat and bring in the TV cable and lock the passenger's window in enters through. Then the coax cable, power cable and HDMI cables need to be rolled and stowed in the overhead bins. That will give me access to clean the windshield inside as I did the outside yesterday. Those windows are four feet square, so it is a big job and the inside is difficult in that I have to crawl up on the window ledge to reach the entire surface. Ditto for the solar panel that charges the starter battery when parked. A quick wipe down of the dash and instrument panel, and a cleaning of the outside mirrors and backup camera lens and a check of all six tire pressures will finish it up. Never much think about how much there is to do until I began to write this. I guess it is more than I thought, but I do it all before every trip.


----------



## CubaMark

Ugh. My wonderful wife, ever-forgiving of my faults, reacted to my losing of the thermal coffee mug she gave me by purchasing another, of a different style. It's a bit larger (always good for coffee, especially morning coffee), and has a different design, but it's nicely weighted and insulated. Great!

Our mornings go something like: a) hit snooze three times; b) ohgodohgodwe'relate; c) get the boy out of bed (why-o-why did we custom-order a loft bed how the heck do you drag a sleeping child out of something that's 5 feet off the ground ohgod we're late); d) dress in a fashion that befits the overworked and undersleeped academic; e) battle through the 120km/h crowd of other caffeine-deprived and/or hungover and/or drunk (yep, highest rate of alcoholism in Mexico here in Zacatecas) drivers to reach preschool; f) battle through the lines of other parents in a similar state trying to manoeuvre the new stupid fingerprint security system coded by the pimply nephew of some politician who received the contract because he "knew computers" to drop off the embodiment of my future hopes and dreams to folks who hopefully will keep him safe and relatively educated; g) sit in the parking lot for another 15 minutes until the traffic clears from late parents who park in the middle of the street and run screaming with their child to the security door in an attempt (never successful) to be allowed in at 08:01am; h) calmly continue on to my office with the sweet succour of hot arabica beans in water on my mind....

....which is when I discover the problem.

To take one morning element out of our insane routine, we usually prepare our coffee in advance, and freeze it into ice cube trays. In the morning, I just toss four or five cubes into my mug, add milk and sweetener, and when I land at the office, a couple of minutes in the microwave and I have a hot cuppa java.

But not today. My lovely new thermal coffee mug, gifted from my wonderful partner in life, has in very tiny white text on the bottom of the cup: "Do Not Microwave".

Well..... crap!

:yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Ugh. My wonderful wife, ever-forgiving of my faults, reacted to my losing of the thermal coffee mug she gave me by purchasing another, of a different style. It's a bit larger (always good for coffee, especially morning coffee), and has a different design, but it's nicely weighted and insulated. Great!
> 
> Our mornings go something like: a) hit snooze three times; b) ohgodohgodwe'relate; c) get the boy out of bed (why-o-why did we custom-order a loft bed how the heck do you drag a sleeping child out of something that's 5 feet off the ground ohgod we're late); d) dress in a fashion that befits the overworked and undersleeped academic; e) battle through the 120km/h crowd of other caffeine-deprived and/or hungover and/or drunk (yep, highest rate of alcoholism in Mexico here in Zacatecas) drivers to reach preschool; f) battle through the lines of other parents in a similar state trying to manoeuvre the new stupid fingerprint security system coded by the pimply nephew of some politician who received the contract because he "knew computers" to drop off the embodiment of my future hopes and dreams to folks who hopefully will keep him safe and relatively educated; g) sit in the parking lot for another 15 minutes until the traffic clears from late parents who park in the middle of the street and run screaming with their child to the security door in an attempt (never successful) to be allowed in at 08:01am; h) calmly continue on to my office with the sweet succour of hot arabica beans in water on my mind....
> 
> ....which is when I discover the problem.
> 
> To take one morning element out of our insane routine, we usually prepare our coffee in advance, and freeze it into ice cube trays. In the morning, I just toss four or five cubes into my mug, add milk and sweetener, and when I land at the office, a couple of minutes in the microwave and I have a hot cuppa java.
> 
> But not today. My lovely new thermal coffee mug, gifted from my wonderful partner in life, has in very tiny white text on the bottom of the cup: "Do Not Microwave".
> 
> Well..... crap!
> 
> :yikes:


That is quite the routine, Mark. 

Yes, you need to return to the serenity of Nova Scotia. Hang in there, mi amigo. Peace.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, you need to return to the serenity of Nova Scotia.


Our five-week trip home in July drove that point home, quite soundly.

The search continues... 

M


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Our five-week trip home in July drove that point home, quite soundly.
> 
> The search continues...
> 
> M


Wish I could help in some way, mi amigo. I have been in touch with the Dean of the Fac. of Education at Mount Saint Vincent and they want me to teach two undergrad web courses in the winter semester, 2018, and maybe a couple of grad courses online a bit sooner. Their web courses use Moodle, which I would have to learn, but it would be interesting. I am a free agent these days, since MUN will only hire sessionals on a semester by semester basis, which is fine with me.

Still, I shall keep my ear to the ground as to possible placements. If you could write your own job description, what might you say about yourself and what you could teach at a university level?


----------



## Rps

The good things about Nova Scotia is it has a number of universities in a short space.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The good things about Nova Scotia is it has a number of universities in a short space.


True, but we have too many universities and colleges for a province with less than 1 million people.


----------



## Dr.G.

EDITORIAL: Blueberry blues | The Chronicle Herald

Mark, this might be of interest to you.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True, but we have too many universities and colleges for a province with less than 1 million people.



I wondered about that, but one of our neighbor's daughters enjoyed attending one of them, I forgot which and now graduated to do ???.

We don't converse much…


----------



## SINC

Morning all from the Battlefords. Had an interesting run yesterday as a new (and loose) valve on the belly tank of the motor home spewed out about 40 litres of propane as we drove. Did not discover the leak until we arrived and then had to repair the valve and go fill up again.

Today on SAP the Wednesday Wherezit cat series comes to an end, a little girls fairy comes to a sudden end and fun with veggies puns.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention the video today called 'All About That Bass'. Three gals can belt out a tune like you haven't heard in years, a very unique presentation.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all from the Battlefords. Had an interesting run yesterday as a new (and loose) valve on the belly tank of the motor home spewed out about 40 litres of propane as we drove. Did not discover the leak until we arrived and then had to repair the valve and go fill up again.
> 
> Today on SAP the Wednesday Wherezit cat series comes to an end, a little girls fairy comes to a sudden end and fun with veggies puns.


Good thing that a spark did not set you up in flames. Poof .................... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. There is some OtHD coffee ready when you are up and about today.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good thing that a spark did not set you up in flames. Poof .................... XX)


Yep, we were fortunate.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yep, we were fortunate.


Man I'll say! I hate propane because it is so volitile.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here today. Will be heading to the Harrow Fall Fair this weekend, the 162 nd I hear. Should be fun.

Thought I'd pass this along, an oldie but a goodie I think. 

Don, maybe SAP suitable....

A guy dies and is sent to hell. Satan meets him, shows him doors to three rooms, and says he must choose one to spend eternity in. In the first room, people are standing in dirt up to their necks. The guy says, ‘No, let me see the next room.’ In the second room, people are standing in dirt up to their noses. Guy says no again. Finally Satan opens the third room. People are standing with dirt up to their knees, drinking coffee and eating pastries. The guy says, ‘I pick this room.’ Satan says Ok and starts to leave, and the guy wades in and starts pouring some coffee. On the way out Satan yells, ‘OK, coffee break’s over. Everyone back on your heads.


----------



## Rps

A guy meets a sex worker in a bar. She says, ‘This is your lucky night. I’ve got a special game for you. I’ll do absolutely anything you want for £300 as long as you can say it in three words.’ The guy replies, ‘Hey, why not?’ He pulls his wallet out of his pocket and lays £300 on the bar, and says slowly. ‘Paint…my house!'

Budda Boom!...


----------



## eMacMan

Pretty easy to spot that CAT. Garrison Keillor gets to the punch line faster than that!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, we were fortunate.


VERY fortunate, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Man I'll say! I hate propane because it is so volitile.


Great for a BBQ if you are careful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cooler here today. Will be heading to the Harrow Fall Fair this weekend, the 162 nd I hear. Should be fun.
> 
> Thought I'd pass this along, an oldie but a goodie I think.
> 
> Don, maybe SAP suitable....
> 
> A guy dies and is sent to hell. Satan meets him, shows him doors to three rooms, and says he must choose one to spend eternity in. In the first room, people are standing in dirt up to their necks. The guy says, ‘No, let me see the next room.’ In the second room, people are standing in dirt up to their noses. Guy says no again. Finally Satan opens the third room. People are standing with dirt up to their knees, drinking coffee and eating pastries. The guy says, ‘I pick this room.’ Satan says Ok and starts to leave, and the guy wades in and starts pouring some coffee. On the way out Satan yells, ‘OK, coffee break’s over. Everyone back on your heads.





Rps said:


> A guy meets a sex worker in a bar. She says, ‘This is your lucky night. I’ve got a special game for you. I’ll do absolutely anything you want for £300 as long as you can say it in three words.’ The guy replies, ‘Hey, why not?’ He pulls his wallet out of his pocket and lays £300 on the bar, and says slowly. ‘Paint…my house!'
> 
> Budda Boom!...


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny warm day so I was out to mow the lawn again in hopes of rain for the next day or so. This way, I get a jump on the mowing when the rain makes the grass grow very quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wednesday ............. also called Over the Hump Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Top 10 Most Stubborn Dog Breeds. See If Yours Made The List! - NewsLinQ

#3??? I would have bet on #1.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The Top 10 Most Stubborn Dog Breeds. See If Yours Made The List! - NewsLinQ
> 
> #3??? I would have bet on #1.


So would have I based on my wire haired Max. But a Poodle can be interesting if you are not the alpha, and now I'm finding the Schnauzer to be very willful. What is it with German dogs?......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So would have I based on my wire haired Max. But a Poodle can be interesting if you are not the alpha, and now I'm finding the Schnauzer to be very willful. What is it with German dogs?......


Not sure, Rp. Doxies uber alles????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wednesday ............. also called Over the Hump Day.


Hmmm, then this seems to follow for Thursday.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a surprising video on how a water bottle may save a young girl's life, extreme bees living on the edge of a volcano and Next Level Hula Hooping.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, then this seems to follow for Thursday.


Well, that's Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing for anyone up and about this early.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Worry a litle every bit every day and in a lifetime you will lose a couple of years. If something is wrong, fix it if you can. But train yourself not to worry: Worry never fixes anything."
~Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Dr.G.

"I dwell in possibility." Emily Dickinson


----------



## Dr.G.

Your dog understands what you're saying, sort of - CNN.com

An interesting article.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...ils-found-in-37-billion-year-old-rocks/71747/

Don, an interesting SAP-worthy article.


----------



## Dr.G.

The World's Oldest Dog Dies Peacefully At Age 30 - We Love All Animals

Sad ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, back home after battling very high winds in a five and a half hour run yesterday that normally takes four hours.

Today on SAP a stuck in traffic in sea of sheep, don't look down as two guys change a light bulb on a transmission tower and a bathroom door sign that works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Don. I trust that the trip was worth the long drive. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is brewing as you dare to venture to SAP and look down ............... I hate those pics since I fear heights.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is a serious thing just to be alive on this fresh morning in this broken world....so, be thankful, be kind, and enjoy another day." Mary Oliver


----------



## Dr.G.

Seal Who Was Being Chased By 12 Hungry Killer Whales Jumps Onto A Boat For Safety - Hearts Of Pets

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Seal Who Was Being Chased By 12 Hungry Killer Whales Jumps Onto A Boat For Safety - Hearts Of Pets
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Sure is Marc, merci.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I saw this on a Detroit station. I was amazed how calm the seal was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I saw this on a Detroit station. I was amazed how calm the seal was.


Yes, and with sweet and grateful eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caught In The Act, These Guilty Dogs Have No Other Recourse Than To Adorably Show Remorse...Or Do They? - abcdlyfe

Our doxies do the same sorts of expressions.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Caught In The Act, These Guilty Dogs Have No Other Recourse Than To Adorably Show Remorse...Or Do They? - abcdlyfe
> 
> Our doxies do the same sorts of expressions.


This is positively my favourite Dog video. I often use this in my ESL classes....

[ame]https://youtu.be/Oq8nYgnE93Y[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. I saw this on a Detroit station. I was amazed how calm the seal was.



Yeah right!!! You'll notice it wasn't wearing any pants it would have had to change!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This is positively my favourite Dog video. I often use this in my ESL classes....
> 
> https://youtu.be/Oq8nYgnE93Y


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Salisbury Elementary welcomes 5 sets of twins to kindergarten - New Brunswick - CBC News

Interesting. Wonder what the odds might be for this to happen?


----------



## Dr.G.

DriveCare devices silence cellphones to prevent distracted driving - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A great idea ................ and made here in NS.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Salisbury Elementary welcomes 5 sets of twins to kindergarten - New Brunswick - CBC News
> 
> Interesting. Wonder what the odds might be for this to happen?




Hmmm…??? I wonder what got dropped into the Salisbury water supply…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? I wonder what got dropped into the Salisbury water supply…???


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia farmers worried about winter after dry summer - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Mark, you might be able to appreciate this sad reality.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia farmers worried about winter after dry summer - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Mark, you might be able to appreciate this sad reality.



It really unfortunate that so many farmers everywhere take the brunt of bad weather conditions everywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an American whoops?, dangerous sports and a hilarious horse race video with two horses named My Wife Knows Everything Versus My Wife Knows Nothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "My Wife Knows Everything Versus My Wife Knows Nothing" was a cute clip ............... guess a "mudder" won .......... and was then allowed to eat her "fodder". 

Oops!!!!!!!!! Also cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The coffee is just starting to brew.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a quick coffee is in order before I go back to bed as I try to stay awake until 4:00 so I can take my meds before I do.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a quick coffee is in order before I go back to bed as I try to stay awake until 4:00 so I can take my meds before I do.


Coming right up, Don. Morning meds are a pain. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

"There is not a particle of life which does not bear poetry within it." Gustave Flaubert


----------



## Dr.G.

Student Says He Is Too Smart For First Grade, Then His Teacher Realizes This... - Trendfrenzy


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure if I posted this here before or not. As Deborah tells me, "The memory is the first thing to go." I thought it was my knees.

Morty visits Dr. Saul, the veterinarian, and says, "My dachshund has a problem.&#148;
Dr. Saul says, "So, tell me about the doxie and the problem. &#148;
"It's a Jewish doxie. His name is Saul and he can talk," says Morty.
"He can talk?" the doubting doctor asks.
"Watch this!" Morty points to the dog and commands: " Saul, Fetch!"
Saul the dog, begins to walk toward the door, then turns around and says,
"So why are you talking to me like that? You always order me around like I'm nothing.
And you only call me when you want something.
And then you make me sleep on the floor, with my arthritis.
You give me this fahkahkta food with all the salt and fat, and you tell me it's a special diet.
It tastes like dreck! YOU should eat it yourself!
And do you ever take me for a decent walk?
NO, it's out of the house, a short pish, and right back home.
Maybe if I could stretch out a little, the sciatica wouldn't kill me so much!
I should roll over and play dead for real for all you care!"

Dr. Saul is amazed, "This is remarkable! So, what's the problem?"
Morty says, "He has a hearing problem! I said 'Fetch,' not 'Kvetch."


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a warm 22C this afternoon. Spent most of it working in the garden slowly getting ready for Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, was tired and went to bed at 7:00 and awoke at 1:30. I guess working all day on cleaning and reorganizing the motor home as I watched the Barclay golf played me out. Today on SAP be careful if you lift a dog's tail, a video all men will understand and of course the Sunday Whatzit? which should be easy for Marc and Rp in particular. 

Now to get tomorrow's issue put to bed before I do the same for myself and catch up some more on my rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? That Whatzit looks like a cross section of a baseball. It is a far cry from the baseball that was used in the "dead ball" era.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way too early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall start the coffee brewing. Let me know if you want anything in particular for brunch. Or, go to SAP and see the "Decisions, decisions . . . " picture.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? That Whatzit looks like a cross section of a baseball. It is a far cry from the baseball that was used in the "dead ball" era.


Morning Marc. I told you the Whatzit would be easy for a baseball fan. Right you are. A coffee would go well right now, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. I told you the Whatzit would be easy for a baseball fan. Right you are. A coffee would go well right now, thanks.


Coming right up. I wonder how they got such a perfect cut of the baseball?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I have found that among its other benefits, giving liberates the soul of the giver." Maya Angelou


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? That Whatzit looks like a cross section of a baseball. It is a far cry from the baseball that was used in the "dead ball" era.


Morning all. That's what I thought it was as well! Good call Marc.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up. I wonder how they got such a perfect cut of the baseball?


I too wondered about that. There are a couple of possibilities, but most likely a computer generated image. It might also be a mock up using real materials from a ball cut into thin pieces and mounted on a flat surface.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too wondered about that. There are a couple of possibilities, but most likely a computer generated image. It might also be a mock up using real materials from a ball cut into thin pieces and mounted on a flat surface.


Well, if it could be clamped on either side, and then run through a fast band saw or circular saw, it could make a nice clean cut.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Fall may be upon us, but it is a hot day here in Lunenburg. Only 20C but the sun is hot, so hot that the doxies just want to seek out shade rather than to play out in the back garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

172 Rare Historical Photos That Will Blow Your Mind

Don, some future SAP material?


----------



## Rps

We are in the 70s here today but will zoom to 90 by Friday. This is fall fair time in Ontario. We were at the 162nd Harrow Fair yesterday. It is your typical agro fair. It is small town, with plenty of arts and crafts including children's art work, photos, etc. I haven't been to one of these in 50 years. It was great! I think these fair say to the young you are included and valued......really nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds interesting , Rp. I used to to county fairs and ag shows during my 5 years in Georgia.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? That Whatzit looks like a cross section of a baseball. It is a far cry from the baseball that was used in the "dead ball" era.



It's interesting to see how they are actually made:
Rawlings Official Major League Baseballs: How it’s Made
Rawlings Official Major League Baseballs: How it’s Made |

And then there's the other side to the story:
Low-Wage Costa Ricans Make Baseballs for Millionaires
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/01/25/w...ans-make-baseballs-for-millionaires.html?_r=0


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It's interesting to see how they are actually made:
> Rawlings Official Major League Baseballs: How it’s Made
> Rawlings Official Major League Baseballs: How it’s Made |
> 
> And then there's the other side to the story:
> Low-Wage Costa Ricans Make Baseballs for Millionaires
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/01/25/w...ans-make-baseballs-for-millionaires.html?_r=0


Interesting items, Patrick. I could not open up either item however. Sadly, I know of the possible content of the second one due to the temptation to use child labor in these manufacturings, as noted by UNICEF a couple of decade ago.


----------



## CubaMark

Don, that Aerospider is a thing of beauty....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting items, Patrick. I could not open up either item however. Sadly, I know of the possible content of the second one due to the temptation to use child labor in these manufacturings, as noted by UNICEF a couple of decade ago.




Strange that you can't open them Marc, they are standard URL's pasted into this thread.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Don, that Aerospider is a thing of beauty....


Yep Mark, some of the best cars come from the 30s and 40s like this 49 Delahaye due to run soon on SAP.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Strange that you can't open them Marc, they are standard URL's pasted into this thread.


Both links work fine for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Strange that you can't open them Marc, they are standard URL's pasted into this thread.


This is all I get ............ 

Page Not Found

We’re sorry, we seem to have lost this page,
but we don’t want to lose you.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> This is all I get ............
> 
> Page Not Found
> 
> We’re sorry, we seem to have lost this page,
> but we don’t want to lose you.



Try using a different browser and see if things work better.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Try using a different browser and see if things work better.


OK. I shall try this later.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> OK. I shall try this later.



OK Marc, in the meantime here's something I received via a relative and thought you might like it for your collection:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK Marc, in the meantime here's something I received via a relative and thought you might like it for your collection:


Thanks for this classic MT quote, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Labor Day coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a baby pokes itself with a rattle, a cat who hates Donald Trump and Why 'Summering' Is So Annoying.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Donald Trump in SAP? That should be interesting.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, this is one of those mornings when I cannot sleep. Even a couple of melatonin have failed me, so am stockpiling material for SAP to pass the time until I can get back to sleep.

I plan on watching the Barclays final golf round as the PGA nears the Fed Ex cup prize of $10 million. 100 players cut today to 70, then next week 70 cut to 30 and the following week those 30 get a chance at the big money. My guy lefty Phil is out this year so I guess lefty Bubba is now my man as long as he can hang in there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your insomnia, Don. Have some decaf coffee and get a nap.


----------



## SINC

Finally grabbed another 3.5 hours so am good to go now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Finally grabbed another 3.5 hours so am good to go now.


Good to hear, Don. Care for some real coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of coffee .............

Why Canadians drink more coffee than most people in the world - Business - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

"Today is only one day in all the days that will ever be. But what will happen in all the other days that ever come can depend on what you do today."
~Ernest Hemingway~


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don. One for the mysterious whatsit category. Have to depend on your faithful readers for an answer as I have no clue. The bulb is sealed and the liquid clear.

View attachment 71209


----------



## pm-r

_



Hey Don. One for the mysterious whatsit category.

Click to expand...

_You must be a young'en eMacMan, or were just never exposed to those old glass filled type fire extinguishers.

I think a lot of them were filled with Carbon tetrachloride, also used in the cleaning industry and Pyrene pump type extinguishers, and I can recall when it was banned.

We had used a can of the stuff in the workshop for all kinds of things without a care in the world. 

I think the one your photo shows also had a low-temp link that released the spring mechanism in a fire situation that smashed the glass container. See the acorn nut that was the striker/smasher. Or the glass container could be lifted up by hand and thrown at the base of the fire and hopefully smash and break.

And no corrosive mess to clean up like the newer dry chem fire extinguishers and all the various testing needed with the "new and improved" extinguishers!!!

Where did you find this one???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Don. Care for some real coffee?



Hey Marc,

Just wondering if you were considering changing the name or type of your Café Marc when I came across this…


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> You must be a young'en eMacMan, or were just never exposed to those old glass filled type fire extinguishers.
> 
> I think a lot of them were filled with Carbon tetrachloride, also used in the cleaning industry and Pyrene pump type extinguishers, and I can recall when it was banned.
> 
> We had used a can of the stuff in the workshop for all kinds of things without a care in the world.
> 
> I think the one your photo shows also had a low-temp link that released the spring mechanism in a fire situation that smashed the glass container. See the acorn nut that was the striker/smasher. Or the glass container could be lifted up by hand and thrown at the base of the fire and hopefully smash and break.
> 
> And no corrosive mess to clean up like the newer dry chem fire extinguishers and all the various testing needed with the "new and improved" extinguishers!!!
> 
> Where did you find this one???


In the basement of a true hoarder. It was mounted next to a chimney for the hot water tank and a basement wood stove.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> In the basement of a true hoarder. It was mounted next to a chimney for the hot water tank and a basement wood stove.




And it's still in good working order by the looks off it.

Neat.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hey Marc,
> 
> Just wondering if you were considering changing the name or type of your Café Marc when I came across this…


Good one, Patrick. :lmao:

No, the Cafe Chez Marc is secular and is non-denominational, so we serve any and everyone just what they order. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> You must be a young'en eMacMan, or were just never exposed to those old glass filled type fire extinguishers.


I sent ehMacMan a PM with my 2 guesses - wrong on both counts. 

Good mystery item!


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> I sent ehMacMan a PM with my 2 guesses - wrong on both counts.
> 
> Good mystery item!



I have no idea what your guesses were, but you should now know the correct answer if you read the reply posts.

And yes, a vey good mystery item as many from the past are. 

I'd even be surprised if any of my quite adult children knew what that item was but most have spent a fair amount of time at our excellent Saanich Historical Artifacts Museum display areas, a very interesting place and lots to learn. Their site barely touches what they offer.
Home - Saanich Historical Artifacts Society


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog who can balance on a rope in our gif, a bathroom break time report and a chicken breaks up a rabbit fight in our video. Also some great shots of Alberta's Red Rock Coulee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. An eclectic SAP today, with dogs, chickens, rabbits and an amazing 1941 Chrysler Thunderbolt. Great pictures as well from Al Popil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Many an individual has turned from the mean, personal, acquisitive point of view to one that sees society as a whole and works for its benefit. If there has been such a change in one person, there can be the same change in many."

Mahatma Gandhi

Have a great day.....and, be part of the change....


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> You must be a young'en eMacMan, or were just never exposed to those old glass filled type fire extinguishers.
> 
> I think a lot of them were filled with Carbon tetrachloride, also used in the cleaning industry and Pyrene pump type extinguishers, and I can recall when it was banned.
> 
> We had used a can of the stuff in the workshop for all kinds of things without a care in the world.
> 
> I think the one your photo shows also had a low-temp link that released the spring mechanism in a fire situation that smashed the glass container. See the acorn nut that was the striker/smasher. Or the glass container could be lifted up by hand and thrown at the base of the fire and hopefully smash and break.
> 
> And no corrosive mess to clean up like the newer dry chem fire extinguishers and all the various testing needed with the "new and improved" extinguishers!!!
> 
> Where did you find this one???


Yep, we had them in the one room school that I went to.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. An eclectic SAP today, with dogs, chickens, rabbits and an amazing 1941 Chrysler Thunderbolt. Great pictures as well from Al Popil.


That dog balancing was amazing! Sure as hell beats potty training!


----------



## SINC

It left me wondering how you would go about training a dog to do that!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> It left me wondering how you would go about training a dog to do that!


I think the question would be "why" you would train a dog to do that. I wonder if train a pooch to get a beer from the fridge is easier.....now that would be a skill.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, SAP maybe if you haven't already used it....

A little boy looks at his mum at a wedding and says, “Mummy, why is the girl dressed all in white?” 
His mum answers, “The girls is called a bride and she is in white because she’s very happy and this is the happiest day of her life.” 

The boy nods and then says, “OK, and why is the boy all in black?”


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, any Butter Toffee?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, SAP maybe if you haven't already used it....
> 
> A little boy looks at his mum at a wedding and says, “Mummy, why is the girl dressed all in white?”
> His mum answers, “The girls is called a bride and she is in white because she’s very happy and this is the happiest day of her life.”
> 
> The boy nods and then says, “OK, and why is the boy all in black?”


Thanks Rp, I sure can use that one!


----------



## Rps

Sinc, I've been working on a crossword with a bit of a twist, possible item for SAP, or maybe that medium is not suitable...thoughts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That dog balancing was amazing! Sure as hell beats potty training!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, any Butter Toffee?


For you, always. Coming right up, mon ami. 

Any trips to GA in the near future?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc, SAP maybe if you haven't already used it....
> 
> A little boy looks at his mum at a wedding and says, “Mummy, why is the girl dressed all in white?”
> His mum answers, “The girls is called a bride and she is in white because she’s very happy and this is the happiest day of her life.”
> 
> The boy nods and then says, “OK, and why is the boy all in black?”


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> For you, always. Coming right up, mon ami.
> 
> Any trips to GA in the near future?


Yes, we are hoping to go in October or November. A lot depends on the level of Guinness' training. He is only a pup and we don't want to overload him. But, he does need to see what goes on in "our" world. We are hoping to Winter in Georgia, so we shall see.

EnvroCan just issued a heat warning for us....41c today....maybe Georgia is heading north....damn Trump!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, we are hoping to go in October or November. A lot depends on the level of Guinness' training. He is only a pup and we don't want to overload him. But, he does need to see what goes on in "our" world. We are hoping to Winter in Georgia, so we shall see.
> 
> EnvroCan just issued a heat warning for us....41c today....maybe Georgia is heading north....damn Trump!


Good to hear, Rp. There are strict rules now as to how long you can be out of Canada, but I am sure you are aware of these regulations, as well as the US/Can. rules about bringing dogs into the US and then back again. 

Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi everybody!

How are things in the shang? I hope things are going well.

And how is everybody here?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> How are things in the shang? I hope things are going well.
> 
> And how is everybody here?


Welcome back, Sharon. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome back, Sharon.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Thank you!

Things are going well. And we're healthy (knock on wood). I find that as we age into that territory of mid to late 50s, we are starting to be more careful with our health and finances. 

How about you? How do you like your new digs so far?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Things are going well. And we're healthy (knock on wood). I find that as we age into that territory of mid to late 50s, we are starting to be more careful with our health and finances.
> 
> How about you? How do you like your new digs so far?


Yes, if you have your health you have just about all you need in life. 

All goes well here in Lunenburg, NS, where we moved two years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, our hurricane alerts are over and we withstood the "wrath" of the tropical storm that was once Hurricane Hermine. We got all of 1/2 inch of rain and lots of fog and humidity. Luckily, the doxies were not blown away.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Well, our hurricane alerts are over and we withstood the "wrath" of the tropical storm that was once Hurricane Hermine. We got all of 1/2 inch of rain and lots of fog and humidity. Luckily, the doxies were not blown away.


LOL!! :lmao: I like that comment about the doxies! Wouldn't want them to be tumbling away!

Only a measly half inch?? Wow! That hurricane sure came in with a whimper. We too got some showers…just enough to darken the streets. That's about it. 

It doesn't seem that long ago that you moved hereabouts! I was thinking last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> LOL!! :lmao: I like that comment about the doxies! Wouldn't want them to be tumbling away!
> 
> Only a measly half inch?? Wow! That hurricane sure came in with a whimper. We too got some showers…just enough to darken the streets. That's about it.
> 
> It doesn't seem that long ago that you moved hereabouts! I was thinking last year.


Doxies don't "tumble away" .................. because of their hound ears they "fly away".

We have been in Lunenburg since Aug. 2014.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Doxies don't "tumble away" .................. because of their hound ears they "fly away".
> 
> We have been in Lunenburg since Aug. 2014.


Dumbo ears huh?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Dumbo ears huh?


Yes, especially Chip. Luckily, he is 27 pounds.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Doxies don't "tumble away" .................. because of their hound ears they "fly away".
> 
> We have been in Lunenburg since Aug. 2014.



Good grief, how time seems to fly by so fast…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief, how time seems to fly by so fast…


Very true. And I am still teaching for Memorial Univ. as a sessional from here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to start a new semester of online teaching ................ which starts at 6AM in NL and 530AM here in NS. So, the coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too am up and SAP is ready to go. Today we feature fledgling swallows, one man's wife and parking the car. Also a great video of a version of the Sultans of Swing that is a demonstration of great guitar work.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too am up and SAP is ready to go. Today we feature fledgling swallows, one man's wife and parking the car. Also a great video of a version of the Sultans of Swing that is a demonstration of great guitar work.


Quite the parking job. How do you know it was a woman?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Quite the parking job. How do you know it was a woman?


I didn't state it was a woman. There are three different items, fledgling swallows, one man's wife *and* parking the car.

The wife reference pertains to today's joke, not the car parking gif.

I suppose I should have written that; *one man's wife, fledgling swallows, and parking the car*. English is fraught with misunderstandings isn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I didn't state it was a woman. There are three different items, fledgling swallows, one man's wife *and* parking the car.
> 
> The wife reference pertains to today's joke, not the car parking gif.
> 
> I suppose I should have written that; *one man's wife, fledgling swallows, and parking the car*. English is fraught with misunderstandings isn't it?


Mea culpa, mon ami. I read it as "one man's wife and parking the car" as if the wife was doing the parking. Regardless of gender, that is NOT a good way to avoid parallel parking.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, hot again here. We hit 101F yesterday and are expecting the same today......in SEPTEMBER! Maybe some iced coffee Marc.

A morning smile..

Guy walks into a bar and heard a quiet voice
"That's a great tie"
"Those are nice shoes"
"Perfect haircut"

He looks around and only sees the bartender so asks "who's saying that"

The bartender says "the peanuts, they're complementary"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, hot again here. We hit 101F yesterday and are expecting the same today......in SEPTEMBER! Maybe some iced coffee Marc.
> 
> A morning smile..
> 
> Guy walks into a bar and heard a quiet voice
> "That's a great tie"
> "Those are nice shoes"
> "Perfect haircut"
> 
> He looks around and only sees the bartender so asks "who's saying that"
> 
> The bartender says "the peanuts, they're complementary"


Man, those are hot temps. You will need to go to GA to cool off.

Peanuts???? :lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps

Yeah, we knew it was hot coming down here but it's not the same until you actually feel it. I have issues with sun and humidity, so I have been waiting for a break to do my back lawn. The grass must be 6 inches high. In my short stay here I've learned not to over do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah, we knew it was hot coming down here but it's not the same until you actually feel it. I have issues with sun and humidity, so I have been waiting for a break to do my back lawn. The grass must be 6 inches high. In my short stay here I've learned not to over do it.


26C with the humidex at 29C. A hot day for us in Sept. 

With so little rain, my grass is not high since I mowed it last week. Good luck with your lawn, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon y'all!

Or good afternoon y'all for those west of the Maritimes.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon y'all!
> 
> Or good afternoon y'all for those east of the Maritimes.


Sharon, that would be me. I am east of you ................ all the others here in The Shang are west of you.  Paix, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, that would be me. I am east of you ................ all the others here in The Shang are west of you.  Paix, mon amie.


 Or good afternoon y'all for those west of the Maritimes with the exception of Marc who is east of me! You're on the Atlantic side and I'm on the Northumberland Strait side just south of PEI. So you're right you're east of me!

I think my brain cells are getting fried. Mixed up east and west!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Yeah, we knew it was hot coming down here but it's not the same until you actually feel it. I have issues with sun and humidity, so I have been waiting for a break to do my back lawn. The grass must be 6 inches high. In my short stay here I've learned not to over do it.



Not forgetting, if you need any excuse, cutting grass short during hot spells puts it under stress.

And you sure don't won't to have any stressed grass in your back lawn, no knowing when it might snap!!

And man, that's waaaay toooo hot for us!!!


----------



## sharonmac09

pm-r said:


> Not forgetting, if you need any excuse, cutting grass short during hot spells puts it under stress.
> 
> And you sure don't won't to have any stressed grass in your back lawn, no knowing when it might snap!!
> 
> *And man, that's waaaay toooo hot for us!!! :eek*:


 100 times!

Hi pm-r. I don't believe we've met. I'm Sharon.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Rp! How are ya? I hope you're not melting down there too much! Down in Georgia that is!

Hi Don! How are ya?


----------



## pm-r

sharonmac09 said:


> 100 times!
> 
> Hi pm-r. I don't believe we've met. I'm Sharon.



Hi Sharon, and I'm Patrick, out on the other side as part of the left coast, also known as the Wet Coast.

Retired for some years now and loving it, and now on the other side of seventy-five. Yikes!!

At least some parts of the body still work, but not too many.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hi Sharon, and I'm Patrick, out on the other side as part of the left coast, also known as the Wet Coast.
> 
> Retired for some years now and loving it, and now on the other side of seventy-five. Yikes!!
> 
> At least some parts of the body still work, but not too many.


Patrick, I would say that you are the furthest west of all active folks here in The Shang. You might also be our oldest person here in The Shang. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Or good afternoon y'all for those west of the Maritimes with the exception of Marc who is east of me! You're on the Atlantic side and I'm on the Northumberland Strait side just south of PEI. So you're right you're east of me!
> 
> I think my brain cells are getting fried. Mixed up east and west!


Well, as the saying goes, "East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet". Not much of an Atlantic Ocean breeze here on this side of NS today.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not forgetting, if you need any excuse, cutting grass short during hot spells puts it under stress.
> 
> And you sure don't won't to have any stressed grass in your back lawn, no knowing when it might snap!!
> 
> And man, that's waaaay toooo hot for us!!!


True, which is the right way to consider grass cutting. I only cut it in the late afternoon prior to rain the next day.


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Rp! How are ya? I hope you're not melting down there too much! Down in Georgia that is!
> 
> Hi Don! How are ya?


Hi Sharon, how are you? It's been a while since we last talked, great to see you are back here in the Shang! Yes it does get hot here, but I'm still in Windsor Ontario not Georgia....actually I think Georgia is cooler than us. Say are you near Antigonish? I'm not sure if I asked you that before?


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Hi Sharon, how are you? It's been a while since we last talked, great to see you are back here in the Shang! Yes it does get hot here, but I'm still in Windsor Ontario not Georgia....actually I think Georgia is cooler than us. Say are you near Antigonish? I'm not sure if I asked you that before?


Oops! I was reading some of the back posts and I thought you are now in Georgia!! I think one of the posters said "GA" so I assumed Georgia. My bad. You're heading to Georgia later this year?

I'm about 45 minutes west of Antigonish. I'm not sure if you had asked me that. I'm in New Glasgow. 

Yes it has been a while since we last talked! Too long! 

I'm doing well, healthy and still working.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Oops! I was reading some of the back posts and I thought you are now in Georgia!! I think one of the posters said "GA" so I assumed Georgia. My bad. You're heading to Georgia later this year?
> 
> I'm about 45 minutes west of Antigonish. I'm not sure if you had asked me that. I'm in New Glasgow.
> 
> Yes it has been a while since we last talked! Too long!
> 
> I'm doing well, healthy and still working.


Sharon, I was the one who posted "GA" when I asked Rp when he was headed down to Georgia. I told my wife that today here in Lunenburg is like early June in Georgia. She wanted to know how I survived July and August, especially in Waycross, GA, which is deep south Georgia. XX)


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, I was the one who posted "GA" when I asked Rp when he was headed down to Georgia. I told my wife that today here in Lunenburg is like early June in Georgia. She wanted to know how I survived July and August, especially in Waycross, GA, which is deep south Georgia. XX)


How in the heck did you survive that??!! Air conditioners blasting away full time?

There was a story told by one of my aunts who used to own a winter home in Fort Myers. She said that she had to leave the air conditioner on full time during Florida's hot and very sticky summers. If she hadn't mould would develop on the furnishings.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> How in the heck did you survive that??!! Air conditioners blasting away full time?
> 
> There was a story told by one of my aunts who used to own a winter home in Fort Myers. She said that she had to leave the air conditioner on full time during Florida's hot and very sticky summers. If she hadn't mould would develop on the furnishings.


Spent two years in Waycross, and three in Athens, GA. Then I came to St. John's, NL for 37 years and then two years here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Rps

Don I saw this and instantly thought of SAP...

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1146392912096917&id=100001786578092


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don I saw this and instantly thought of SAP...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1146392912096917&id=100001786578092


Cool. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

New Yorkers sending World Trade Center relic to Gander as a thank-you | The Chronicle Herald

An interesting SAP worthy article.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot day here in the Maritimes today. Much nicer in SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Look Closely At This Car Coming Out Of Nowhere And Causing An Accident - NewsLinQ

This could be a Whatzit ................ as in "what the hell just happened"???????????????

Debunking the “Russian Ghost Car” Video


----------



## Dr.G.

Nobody Turns Up For 9-Year-Old Boy’s Birthday For Heartbreaking Reason

A sad and touching story all in one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia taxpayers paying to repair damaged Bluenose II reputation - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Here we go again ................


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia taxpayers paying to repair damaged Bluenose II reputation - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Here we go again ................



Gheese guys, give it a break, and I'm not even a NS taxpayer!!!

This sounds like something a good reporter would follow up on — and FOLLOW THE MONEY.

I smell something fishy and it ain't no rotten codfish…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gheese guys, give it a break, and I'm not even a NS taxpayer!!!
> 
> This sounds like something a good reporter would follow up on — and FOLLOW THE MONEY.
> 
> I smell something fishy and it ain't no rotten codfish…


VERY fishy, Patrick. The old time shipbuilders, who volunteered their services for nothing, were overlooked and eastern "advisers" churned up the fees and "advice". What a boondoggle. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an animatronic horse, a sure fire cure for constipation and people trying out a bidet for the first time in our video, but relax, it only shows their faces.


----------



## SINC

I thought this might interest Marc. 

What It Was Really Like To Be At Woodstock Back In 1969 - Fun4Commedy


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I thought this might interest Marc.
> 
> What It Was Really Like To Be At Woodstock Back In 1969 - Fun4Commedy


Yes, very interesting, Don. Brings back some memories of days long past. Peace, brother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I start my morning grading routine. These days, it is just reading and replying to the introductions that each grad student posts about him or herself rather than grading of their postings.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Take care of yourself — you never know when the world will need you."
Rabbi Hillel


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter Coade, CBC meteorologist, to retire after record-setting career - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting. He shall be missed. Liked him when he did his early morning weather forecasts on CBC Radio One for the Atlantic Provinces, and for the past couple of years when he did these forecasts for NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

The ABC's of Life --
Accept differences.
Be kind
Count your blessings.
Dream.
Express thanks.
Forgive.
Give freely.
Harm no one.
Imagine more.
Jettison anger.
Keep confidences.
Love truly.
Master something.
Nurture hope.
Open your mind.
Pack lightly.
Quell rumors.
Reciprocate.
Seek wisdom.
Touch hearts.
Understand.
Value truth.
Win graciously.
Xeriscape (i.e., search)
Yearn for peace.
Zealously support a worthy cause.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another hot and humid day here in Lunenburg. No rain in sight and the doxies just try to seek out any possible shade in the backyard.

This time it's the heat "and" the humidity! | CTV Atlantic News


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, we had some storms last night. We have a heat warning again today as it should hit 40c here. It seems we are making up for our lack of rain all in one week. A cool down is expected for the weekend, meaning in the high 20s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, we had some storms last night. We have a heat warning again today as it should hit 40c here. It seems we are making up for our lack of rain all in one week. A cool down is expected for the weekend, meaning in the high 20s.


Stay safe, mon ami. Those temps can be deadly. Head for GA ASAP to cool off.


----------



## Rps

Yeah it's really strange, Dalton is only 28c today. That I could live with.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah it's really strange, Dalton is only 28c today. That I could live with.


And Dalton is up in the hill country of GA.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon smile...

Did you hear about the Blonde who was fired from the candy factory? She was throwing out all of the W&W's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon smile...
> 
> Did you hear about the Blonde who was fired from the candy factory? She was throwing out all of the W&W's.


Sick .................. :lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Afternoon smile...
> 
> Did you hear about the Blonde who was fired from the candy factory? She was throwing out all of the W&W's.



Shouldn't that be:
_She was throwing out all of the_ *W⅋W*s????

I'll let you figure that out. But you'll have to look closely.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Shouldn't that be:
> _She was throwing out all of the_ *W⅋W*s????
> 
> I'll let you figure that out. But you'll have to look closely.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Shouldn't that be:
> _She was throwing out all of the_ *W⅋W*s????
> 
> I'll let you figure that out. But you'll have to look closely.


Now that is a great spot!


----------



## Rps

A blonde and a lawyer are seated next to each other on a flight from LA to NY. The lawyer asks if she would like to play a fun game? The blonde, tired, just wants to take a nap, politely declines and rolls over to the window to catch a few winks. The lawyer persists and explains that the game is easy and a lot of fun. He explains, "I ask you a question, and if you don't know the answer, you pay me $5.00, and vice versa. " Again, she declines and tries to get some sleep. The lawyer, now agitated, says, "Okay, if you don't know the answer you pay me $5.00, and if I don't know the answer, I will pay you $500.00." This catches the blonde's attention and, figuring there will be no end to this torment unless she plays, agrees to the game. The lawyer asks the first question. "What's the distance from the earth to the moon?" The blonde doesn't say a word, reaches into her purse, pulls out a $5.00 bill and hands it to the lawyer. "Okay" says the lawyer, "your turn." She asks the lawyer, "What goes up a hill with three legs and comes down with four legs?" The lawyer, puzzled, takes out his laptop computer and searches all his references, no answer. He taps into the air phone with his modem and searches the net and the library of congress, no answer.

Frustrated, he sends e-mails to all his friends and coworkers, to no avail. After an hour, he wakes the blonde, and hands her $500.00. The blonde says, "Thank you," and turns back to get some more sleep. The lawyer, who is more than a little miffed, wakes the blonde and asks, "Well, what's the answer?" Without a word, the blonde reaches into her purse, hands the lawyer $5.00, and goes back to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A blonde and a lawyer are seated next to each other on a flight from LA to NY. The lawyer asks if she would like to play a fun game? The blonde, tired, just wants to take a nap, politely declines and rolls over to the window to catch a few winks. The lawyer persists and explains that the game is easy and a lot of fun. He explains, "I ask you a question, and if you don't know the answer, you pay me $5.00, and vice versa. " Again, she declines and tries to get some sleep. The lawyer, now agitated, says, "Okay, if you don't know the answer you pay me $5.00, and if I don't know the answer, I will pay you $500.00." This catches the blonde's attention and, figuring there will be no end to this torment unless she plays, agrees to the game. The lawyer asks the first question. "What's the distance from the earth to the moon?" The blonde doesn't say a word, reaches into her purse, pulls out a $5.00 bill and hands it to the lawyer. "Okay" says the lawyer, "your turn." She asks the lawyer, "What goes up a hill with three legs and comes down with four legs?" The lawyer, puzzled, takes out his laptop computer and searches all his references, no answer. He taps into the air phone with his modem and searches the net and the library of congress, no answer.
> 
> Frustrated, he sends e-mails to all his friends and coworkers, to no avail. After an hour, he wakes the blonde, and hands her $500.00. The blonde says, "Thank you," and turns back to get some more sleep. The lawyer, who is more than a little miffed, wakes the blonde and asks, "Well, what's the answer?" Without a word, the blonde reaches into her purse, hands the lawyer $5.00, and goes back to sleep.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why was Nova Scotia's summer so hot and dry? - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting here in NS


----------



## pm-r

Yup, definitely a Doxie Trademarked buggy now…

https://www.facebook.com/pout77/videos/10203735552370321/


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Why was Nova Scotia's summer so hot and dry? - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Interesting here in NS



Another "Weather forum" crosspost I'd suggest Marc, and I'm sure it will be read and noticed there.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a pillow soft landing in a car, a magician who knows the ropes and more about farts.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yup, definitely a Doxie Trademarked buggy now…
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pout77/videos/10203735552370321/


:lmao::clap: Must be a doxie of a NY Rangers or Habs fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. More SAP items about farts? I sense a theme there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have started the TGIF Coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The habit of being happy enables one to be freed, or largely freed, from domination of outside conditions."
Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## Dr.G.

DNA in London Grave May Help Solve Mysteries of the Great Plague

Interesting. Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Indeed, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed, merci.


Good to hear. 

An item for SAP on Sunday? 

Iconic 9/11 flag, missing for years, returns to New York City - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Legally blind man shares passion for stars with family-made observatory - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Two brothers from Michigan are convinced there's treasure buried on a remote Canadian island. Here's their story. - The Verge

Some more SAP material, Don? They have a local NS theme.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap: Must be a doxie of a NY Rangers or Habs fan.




:clap: :lmao: :clap:
I thought you could provide a proper reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap: :lmao: :clap:
> I thought you could provide a proper reason.


Yes, the Bruins' fans do not like the Rangers of Montreal's Habs ............ and vice versa as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...d875da-75e5-11e6-8149-b8d05321db62_story.html

Don, part of your Sunday SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cute


:clap: :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap: :lmao: :clap:


Patrick, have you been to any of these "places"?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Cute


LOL! Good one Marc!


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon everyone! I just got off work and am now enjoying a cup of Nabob swiss hazelnut. mmm mmm good!


----------



## sharonmac09

Just visited SAP and I had a good chuckle at this one about farts. Good one Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon everyone! I just got off work and am now enjoying a cup of Nabob swiss hazelnut. mmm mmm good!


Afternoon, Sharon. I love Swiss hazelnut coffee. 

Another hot and humid and dry day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a pillow soft landing in a car, a magician who knows the ropes and more about farts.


Don, really liked the Las Vegas Magician Mac King and his rope trick. Talk about a slight of hand!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, have you been to any of these "places"?



Yup.

All of them Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yup.
> 
> All of them Marc.


:clap::clap::clap:

Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a puppy who loves water, people misbehaving at Yellowstone and 'Hot Wheels Road Trip', a video that is a fun ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Love puppies loving water. :love2: :love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, did you take the Hot Wheels trip as well?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, did you take the Hot Wheels trip as well?


Yes, and I got quite dizzy. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

This Is A MUST Read: Take A Gander At This Amazing, But Little Known, 9-11 Story

Don, one more item for tomorrow's SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is now brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

"In the dew of little things, the heart finds its morning and is refreshed."
Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Dr.G.

Did a bit of gardening this morning before the afternoon sun and heat set in. Way too hot now to even be outside.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good afternoon Marc! Very pleasant day here and way too nice to be indoors. So I'm off to the outdoors puttering around. Noticed your post in the weather thread that you don't have a breeze? Still don't?


----------



## sharonmac09

And good afternoon everyone else! 

Hope you all are having a very pleasant weekend!


----------



## Rps

Afternoon Sharon and all. Much cooler here today with some showers later today. I actually got to mow the back lawn last night so my neighbours will talk to me again. Off the mall walking this afternoon....boring but dry. How are things with you?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good afternoon Marc! Very pleasant day here and way too nice to be indoors. So I'm off to the outdoors puttering around. Noticed your post in the weather thread that you don't have a breeze? Still don't?


Afternoon, Sharon. Still no breeze. So, it is hot in the full sun, the humidity hangs over us, and it is best to suspend gardening until about 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon Sharon and all. Much cooler here today with some showers later today. I actually got to mow the back lawn last night so my neighbours will talk to me again. Off the mall walking this afternoon....boring but dry. How are things with you?


We have a bit of rain in the forecast for tonight. Let us hope that they are correct. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Afternoon Sharon and all. Much cooler here today with some showers later today. I actually got to mow the back lawn last night so my neighbours will talk to me again. Off the mall walking this afternoon....boring but dry. How are things with you?


Great! Can't complain. I'm at the moment watching the Jays beating the Red Sox so things are good! If my memory serves me right, you root for the Tigers?


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> Great! Can't complain. I'm at the moment watching the Jays beating the Red Sox so things are good! If my memory serves me right, you root for the Tigers?


Hi Sharon, actually I am an Atlanta Braves fan. I was a fan of the Red Sox for years, as the local team was within the Boston system, but I grew found of the National League game the more I saw it and just picked the Braves with their rich history as my team.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Sharon, actually I am an Atlanta Braves fan. I was a fan of the Red Sox for years, as the local team was within the Boston system, but I grew found of the National League game the more I saw it and just picked the Braves with their rich history as my team.


The Giants have a rich history as well, Rp. :clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The Giants have a rich history as well, Rp. :clap::clap:


Yes, about $900 million worth!:lmao::lmao:


As a side note, I was counting and in all of the World Series, New York teams have appeared 57 times.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Yes, about $900 million worth!:lmao::lmao:
> 
> 
> As a side note, I was counting and in all of the World Series, New York teams have appeared 57 times.


And in that vein, the Braves spending barely tops the Rays! :lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

And I understand about you preferring the National League. These games usually have intriguing strategies and countermeasures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, about $900 million worth!:lmao::lmao:
> 
> 
> As a side note, I was counting and in all of the World Series, New York teams have appeared 57 times.


Yes, with the Yankees having the majority of those appearances.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> And I understand about you preferring the National League. These games usually have intriguing strategies and countermeasures.


True ............ and the Jays finally won. :clap:


----------



## Rps

sharonmac09 said:


> And I understand about you preferring the National League. These games usually have intriguing strategies and countermeasures.


I agree, the NL also seems to have quicker games as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I agree, the NL also seems to have quicker games as well.


Very true, Rp. I find it difficult to watch baseball games from the first pitch to the last pitch these days .................... unless the SF Giants are in the playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone hear of any news from John , Kim I or II, Sonal, et al?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might like these.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, an early SAP today with the Whatzit, shooting pool, literally, and remembering 9/11 with the help of Marc, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad you included that Gander story. That community grew in size by 300% on that day. St. John's received about 3000 people that day, but we had the capacity to accommodate these stranded people. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall get the coffee brewing.

Don, at first glance that Whatzit pic looks like a cross section of some carpet.

"Man Versus Woman" :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"The sun, with all those planets revolving around it and dependent on it, can still ripen a bunch of grapes as if it had nothing else in the universe to do."
Galileo Galilei


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sift through the white noise for what you recognize as your own essence and keep on going with your life as honestly as you can." Gene Seymour


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Too early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall get the coffee brewing.
> 
> Don, at first glance that Whatzit pic looks like a cross section of some carpet.
> 
> "Man Versus Woman" :lmao:


Morning again Marc. Sorry, but the Whatzit? pic is not anything to do with carpet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again Marc. Sorry, but the Whatzit? pic is not anything to do with carpet.


Morning, Don. Care for some Sunday Brunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again Marc. Sorry, but the Whatzit? pic is not anything to do with carpet.


That was my first guess at first glance. Looks like some sort of filter. Guess we shall have to wait for Patrick, the Whatzit Maven, to wake up.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That was my first guess at first glance. Looks like some sort of filter. Guess we shall have to wait for Patrick, the Whatzit Maven, to wake up.


Yep, I guess we will, but nope, it's not a filter either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I guess we will, but nope, it's not a filter either.


True. Watch, it will be something like whale baleen, way off the mark from my first guess of carpet. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> True. Watch, it will be something like whale baleen, way off the mark from my first guess of carpet. We shall see.


At first that was my guess as well Marc. It looks like the edge of a sleeve on a knitted sweater.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> At first that was my guess as well Marc. It looks like the edge of a sleeve on a knitted sweater.


Morning, Rp. Guess we will all have to wait for Patrick.

Care for some Sunday Brunch, or just some of your favorite coffee?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Guess we will all have to wait for Patrick.
> 
> Care for some Sunday Brunch, or just some of your favorite coffee?


No doubt! He has a great eye! Wonder if he is a photographer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No doubt! He has a great eye! Wonder if he is a photographer?


Not sure, but he is the Whatzit Maven.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> At first that was my guess as well Marc. It looks like the edge of a sleeve on a knitted sweater.


Nope, not a sweater either Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, not a sweater either Rp.


Still, that was a good guess, Don.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Guess we will all have to wait for Patrick.
> 
> Care for some Sunday Brunch, or just some of your favorite coffee?


I'll take a coffee please Marc. Looks like the Mets are done. Not sure if the Blue Jays will make it either, they need to win today. And I would begin to worry about the Tigers in the AL, and I think manager of the year should go to the Yank's skipper. They are in the don't count out range now. I still think your Giants will go down to the last 3 games with LA.

I am warming up to the 2 team Wild Card....you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'll take a coffee please Marc. Looks like the Mets are done. Not sure if the Blue Jays will make it either, they need to win today. And I would begin to worry about the Tigers in the AL, and I think manager of the year should go to the Yank's skipper. They are in the don't count out range now. I still think your Giants will go down to the last 3 games with LA.
> 
> I am warming up to the 2 team Wild Card....you?


No, the Mets still have a chance for a Wild Card slot. Strange format these days, but it means more games and more revenue. Such is the way of baseball these days. 

Usually, by my birthday (Oct. 7th), the World Series is over. Not anymore. 

2016 MLB Baseball Wild-Card Standings - CBSSports.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'll take a coffee please Marc. Looks like the Mets are done. Not sure if the Blue Jays will make it either, they need to win today. And I would begin to worry about the Tigers in the AL, and I think manager of the year should go to the Yank's skipper. They are in the don't count out range now. I still think your Giants will go down to the last 3 games with LA.
> 
> I am warming up to the 2 team Wild Card....you?


I will watch if the Giants, Mets, Jays or Cubs are in a playoff game, any round. Other than those teams, I will only watch the highlights.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I will watch if the Giants, Mets, Jays or Cubs are in a playoff game, any round. Other than those teams, I will only watch the highlights.


The trouble with the Mets is they don't play anyone who can help them, with the exception of Miami who is behind them. They need to have St Louis or the Giants and LA to have losing streaks.....there are no "two pointers" in their schedule. But it will be fun to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The trouble with the Mets is they don't play anyone who can help them, with the exception of Miami who is behind them. They need to have St Louis or the Giants and LA to have losing streaks.....there are no "two pointers" in their schedule. But it will be fun to watch.


Valid points. Still, NEVER count the Mets out ...................... I lived through their miracle season of 1969. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Valid points. Still, NEVER count the Mets out ...................... I lived through their miracle season of 1969. Paix, mon ami.


Well a very wise man once said "it ain't over till it's over!" and he was right!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well a very wise man once said "it ain't over till it's over!" and he was right!


True ................ Good old Yogi. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True. Watch, it will be something like whale baleen, way off the mark from my first guess of carpet. We shall see.





Rps said:


> At first that was my guess as well Marc. It looks like the edge of a sleeve on a knitted sweater.



I'd say those were getting pretty close, well except for the whale baleen suggestion  , but I think in actuality it's a *macro edge view closeup of the pages of a book*. 

And some fairly high quality paper at that I'd suggest. Cheap paper usually has very short fibers.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd say those were getting pretty close, well except for the whale baleen suggestion  , but I think in actuality it's a *macro edge view closeup of the pages of a book*.
> 
> And some fairly high quality paper at that I'd suggest. Cheap paper usually has very short fibers.


That is a great speculation, Patrick. Now, we await Don to again crown you the Whatzit Maven. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, Jays lose in a slugfest, 11-8.  Mets turn on the power and win 10-3 over Atlanta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Where is Don with his Whatzit results????


----------



## SINC

Bixman likes to give answers in the morning, so I bow to him and leave it for SAP now. After all, it is his gig. 

Besides his very elderly father is ill in Vancouver where he now is looking after him, thus my reluctance to usurp him when he is diligent enough to provide the series under some duress.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bixman likes to give answers in the morning, so I bow to him and leave it for SAP now. After all, it is his gig.


YOU don't know??????????????? Back in Brooklyn, they would scream "Kill the umpire."


----------



## SINC

Yikes you are fast, Marc, see edit.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Where is Don with his Whatzit results????





SINC said:


> Yikes you are fast, Marc, see edit.




Big understatement!!! 

Trust me Marc, I think you'll find I posted the correct answer and I wouldn't want you to loose any sleep or have any heart attack worrying about the correct answer.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Hey Marc, here's a possible gig you could maybe possibly use with your Doxies… maybe even put out the donation hat while they perform down at the Lunenburg harbor docks…

https://www.facebook.com/funniesrus/videos/539088399579540/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Big understatement!!!
> 
> Trust me Marc, I think you'll find I posted the correct answer and I wouldn't want you to loose any sleep or have any heart attack worrying about the correct answer.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Agreed. My money is always on you, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hey Marc, here's a possible gig you could maybe possibly use with your Doxies… maybe even put out the donation hat while they perform down at the Lunenburg harbor docks…
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/funniesrus/videos/539088399579540/


No, I am against dressing up dogs like this. As well, our doxies would NEVER perform in front of a crowd.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bixman likes to give answers in the morning, so I bow to him and leave it for SAP now. After all, it is his gig.
> 
> Besides his very elderly father is ill in Vancouver where he now is looking after him, thus my reluctance to usurp him when he is diligent enough to provide the series under some duress.


A valid reason. Sorry to hear about his dad. Luckily, we have Patrick to "show us the way". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit answer, our gif, somebody buy that man a beer and the beauty of pollination in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. An amazing clip re "The Beauty Of Pollination". We have a very bee-friendly garden here in Lunenburg. Care for some coffee?

"Nah" He says. "The steaks are too high." :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Where you stumble, there your treasure lies."
Joseph Campbell


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would go well now. I have to take the Suzuki in this morning as the service engine light came on a few days back. I turned it off with my code reader out of the motor home, but not before it told me to change the plugs and the CO2 sensor, so that is to be done this morning. First set of plugs in 15 years and to be honest, I had not noticed any lack of performance or gas mileage, but after 103,000 km, I suppose it is time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would go well now. I have to take the Suzuki in this morning as the service engine light came on a few days back. I turned it off with my code reader out of the motor home, but not before it told me to change the plugs and the CO2 sensor, so that is to be done this morning. First set of plugs in 15 years and to be honest, I had not noticed any lack of performance or gas mileage, but after 103,000 km, I suppose it is time.


Coffee coming right up, Don. Good performance from you Suzuki.


----------



## SINC

It also gives me an excuse for a morning run in the 49 as Ann will drive the Suzuki to the shop and I will pick her up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It also gives me an excuse for a morning run in the 49 as Ann will drive the Suzuki to the shop and I will pick her up.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here this week. 

Don, loved the "steaks are too high" joke.

Might be new car hunting today. 103K on a Suzuki is pretty good service... Not sure what I would like, would like an SUV-ish but not sure, I am looking for small with trunk space.....we shall see, might just keep the Verano as it is paid for and only has 47K on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cooler here this week.
> 
> Don, loved the "steaks are too high" joke.
> 
> Might be new car hunting today. 103K on a Suzuki is pretty good service... Not sure what I would like, would like an SUV-ish but not sure, I am looking for small with trunk space.....we shall see, might just keep the Verano as it is paid for and only has 47K on it.


Good hunting, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> It also gives me an excuse for a morning run in the 49 as Ann will drive the Suzuki to the shop and I will pick her up.


Sounds like you have it all fixed up again. That's good news.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Sounds like you have it all fixed up again. That's good news.


Afternoon, Bob. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might enjoy some of these.

Stealing someone's coffee is called a mugging.
The other day I held the door open for a clown. It was a nice jester.
Pasteurize -- too far to see.
No matter how much you push the envelope, it will still be stationery.
Whomever invented "knock knock" jokes, should get a "no bell prize". 
I put my grandmother on speed dial -- it's call "instagram".


----------



## Rps

Joke for today.

My mate Pete is a midget. He loves to bake - he's obsessed with flatbreads. All he talks about is flatbreads, flatbreads, flatbreads.

I don't mind though - I love the pitta-patter of tiny Pete.


----------



## pm-r

> _Joke for today._


That's got to be just about the worst groaner yet…


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That's got to be just about the worst groaner yet…


Actually, I could probably come up with a worse one:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Joke for today.
> 
> My mate Pete is a midget. He loves to bake - he's obsessed with flatbreads. All he talks about is flatbreads, flatbreads, flatbreads.
> 
> I don't mind though - I love the pitta-patter of tiny Pete.


beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's got to be just about the worst groaner yet…


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually, I could probably come up with a worse one:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy .............

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH2PH0auTUU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGt000iascg


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some fashion shots by Al Popil, a horse petting a cat and bird fun with David Attenborough in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Of course "it's up to you" .............. unless you want some "quiche."


----------



## Dr.G.

Going into Halifax today to speak with some folks in their Fac. of Education about designing and offering some web courses for them next year. Should be interesting. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II problems part of normal 'shakedown period,' says consultant - Nova Scotia - CBC News

We shall see ...............


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Any Butter Toffee Marc? I have to get used to getting up early again as I have just gotten a 14 week contract to teach reading at St. Clair College here in Windsor....glutton for punishment I guess.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Going into Halifax today to speak with some folks in their Fac. of Education about designing and offering some web courses for them next year. Should be interesting. We shall see.


Good luck with that Marc talk about a natural fit!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP some fashion shots by Al Popil, a horse petting a cat and bird fun with David Attenborough in our video.


Hi Don, I thought the horse and the cat was really cute!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I thought the horse and the cat was really cute!


Mornin' Rp, tomorrow's gif is even better, never did see a dog do something like this one does.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Any Butter Toffee Marc? I have to get used to getting up early again as I have just gotten a 14 week contract to teach reading at St. Clair College here in Windsor....glutton for punishment I guess.


Good for you, Rp. On campus or online teaching?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good luck with that Marc talk about a natural fit!


Thanks, Rp. The meetings went very well. I am on for one undergraduate social studies course, with the good possibility of another one, along with an undergrad online course as well. Then there are the two grad courses that they have on-campus but want to convert to online. Five is about all I want to handle in the run of a year for them, since I shall (I think) still have some courses that Memorial will want me to teach as a sessional. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

How some people are coping with the drought in southwestern Nova Scotia - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Lunenburg is under this drought condition as well, but we are all here undertaking conservation measures to save water so that everyone has some to use.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vnYKRacKQc

For all the teachers out there ..................


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Rp. On campus or online teaching?


Hi Marc, it is campus work. 30 students twice a week 2 hour class


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, it is campus work. 30 students twice a week 2 hour class


Interesting. ESL students?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog who can blow bubbles in his water bowl, a video of a huge avalanche, can you see the dots? and Rampant Sex Is The Secret To Living Past The Age Of 100.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some OtHD coffee? Great clip of the Zanskar Avalanche. Amazing that they just stood there and watched. No, I cannot see all of the dots. "Rampant Sex Is The Secret To Living Past The Age Of 100" .............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great now that I am finished composing tomorrow's issue, thanks. Now I just have to find three WEBBITS, three pic links, two gifs and two videos and I am done. I always find and file one more item than I used today which slowly builds my stockpile of material.


----------



## SINC

Please keep in mind that if you see a UFO, and then you figure out what it is, it's an FO. 

And if you see it land, it's just an O.

You're welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great now that I am finished composing tomorrow's issue, thanks. Now I just have to find three WEBBITS, three pic links, two gifs and two videos and I am done. I always find and file one more item than I used today which slowly builds my stockpile of material.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Please keep in mind that if you see a UFO, and then you figure out what it is, it's an FO.
> 
> And if you see it land, it's just an O.
> 
> You're welcome.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

" A problem is a chance for you to do your best." Duke Ellington


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. ESL students?


Hi Marc, yes it will be an ESL class.


----------



## Rps

Don, maybe SAP suitable

A man staggers into the emergency room with a concussion, multiple bruises, and a five iron wrapped around his neck. Naturally the doctor asks him what happened.

"Well, it was like this" said the man. "I was having a quiet round of golf with my wife, when at a difficult hole, we both sliced our balls into a pasture of cows. We went to look for them, and while I was rooting around I noticed that one of the cows had something white in it's rear end. I walked over and lifted up the tail, and sure enough, there was a golf ball with my wife's monogram on it stuck right in the middle of the cow's butt. Thats when I made my mistake.

" "What did you do?", asked the doctor.

"Well, I lifted the tail, pointed, and yelled to my wife, "Hey! This looks like yours!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes it will be an ESL class.


:clap::clap: Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, maybe SAP suitable
> 
> A man staggers into the emergency room with a concussion, multiple bruises, and a five iron wrapped around his neck. Naturally the doctor asks him what happened.
> 
> "Well, it was like this" said the man. "I was having a quiet round of golf with my wife, when at a difficult hole, we both sliced our balls into a pasture of cows. We went to look for them, and while I was rooting around I noticed that one of the cows had something white in it's rear end. I walked over and lifted up the tail, and sure enough, there was a golf ball with my wife's monogram on it stuck right in the middle of the cow's butt. Thats when I made my mistake.
> 
> " "What did you do?", asked the doctor.
> 
> "Well, I lifted the tail, pointed, and yelled to my wife, "Hey! This looks like yours!"


:lmao:


----------



## Rps

An afternoon smile..... maybe?

The doctor, a proctologist, was discussing how the new secretary was working out on her first day on the job. 
"Basically", he said, " You are efficient and diligent in your duties, however I would still prefer that you call them patients".


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao:


Rps said:


> An afternoon smile..... maybe?
> 
> The doctor, a proctologist, was discussing how the new secretary was working out on her first day on the job.
> "Basically", he said, " You are efficient and diligent in your duties, however I would still prefer that you call them patients".


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...way-fallen-leaves-no-but-yes-heres-why/72014/

Interesting. I rake the leaves into piles when they are dry. Then I mow over these piles. Then I remow the lawn to mulch these leaves even more. Have to be sure that there are no doxies outside hiding in the piles, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Harvest or super-harvest moon? Astronomers debate Friday's lunar event - Canada - CBC News

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Harvest or super-harvest moon? Astronomers debate Friday's lunar event - Canada - CBC News
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Yep, got it for the morning WEBBITS, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, got it for the morning WEBBITS, thanks.


:clap: Just in time.


----------



## Dr.G.

History, Travel, Arts, Science, People, Places | Smithsonian

Don, this is interesting, but not sure if you want it on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally, a bit of rain. The doxies don't want to go outside, but we need the rain more than they have to go outside until later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winter could make drought conditions even worse in Shelburne - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Just down the road from us.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on an early edition of SAP an image from Patrick asking 'where do they cross?', now THAT's a frying pan in our daily gif and A Very Cool Dragon Kite in our video today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, today on an early edition of SAP an image from Patrick asking 'where do they cross?', now THAT's a frying pan in our daily gif and A Very Cool Dragon Kite in our video today.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

"Sorry, but I can't tell . . . " and neither can I. XX)

Cool kite video ......... and yes, that is quite the wok. 

"I was supposed to get off six stops ago!" :lmao:


----------



## SINC

A coffee before I head back to bed is not possible today, thanks anyway Marc. I am fasting for blood work and an EKG at 8:25 am this morning so I can't have anything but water until the tests are done.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee before I head back to bed is not possible today, thanks anyway Marc. I am fasting for blood work and an EKG at 8:25 am this morning so I can't have anything but water until the tests are done.


Maybe later, mon ami. Good luck with the tests.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Gratitude is not only the greatest of virtues, but the parent of all others." Marcus Tullius Cicero


----------



## Dr.G.

8-year-old notices friend was denied a hot lunch due to lack of money, buys lunch for 295 kids

A touching story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, back from your tests yet? Care for some lunch???


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, today on an early edition of SAP an image from Patrick asking 'where do they cross?', now THAT's a frying pan in our daily gif and A Very Cool Dragon Kite in our video today.


Cool stuff Don, especially the dragon. Found this which might be of interest...

https://www.facebook.com/viralthread/videos/556482971208071/

It's an airbag for cyclists...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Cool stuff Don, especially the dragon. Found this which might be of interest...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/viralthread/videos/556482971208071/
> 
> It's an airbag for cyclists...


What a unique concept. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

As William Wordsworth said, “Let us learn from the past to profit by the present, and from the present, to live better in the future”."


----------



## SINC

Tests over and now await the results. These were simply routine which take place every 18 months. Since I feel fine I do not expect anything untoward, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tests over and now await the results. These were simply routine which take place every 18 months. Since I feel fine I do not expect anything untoward, but better safe than sorry.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have started the classic TGIF brewing so that it will be there when you rise to face this new day. A fine nearly full moon is slowly setting in the west.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP up and was admiring that moon as well. Today we feature a guy with a 4 x 4 challenging an alligator in our video and losing, a look at a uniques mushroom and why you shouldn't order A Slice Of Lemon In Your Drink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

That was quite the gator clip. 

Giant 30-tonne meteorite uncovered in Argentina - Technology & Science - CBC News Appropriate for Webbits?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Nice here today. This weekend is the Open Streets Windsor event. We can walk on the main drags from Richmond to Brock, which in section sense is Ford City to Sandwich....should be fun.

Found this ..... thought it was a great joke

Apologies to anyone from Yorkshire.

A Yorkshireman who went to place an In memoriam notice in the Yorkshire Post following the death of his wife. The couple had been happily married for 50 years.
When informed of the cost by the woman at the desk, the man uttered, in true Yorkshire fashion, "How much?"
Shaking his head, he reluctantly produced his wallet. "I want summat simple," he explained.
"Perhaps a small poem," suggested the woman at the desk.
"Nay," said the man, "she wunt 'ave wanted anything fancy. Just put in: 'Gladys Braithwaite died'."
"You need to say when," he was told by the receptionist taking his order.
"Do I? Well, put died March 17, 2008. That'll do."
"It is usual for the bereaved to add some meaningful phrase," said the woman.
The man considered for a moment. "Well, put in, 'Sadly missed.' That'll do," he said.
"You can have another four words."
"No, that'll do. She wouldn't have wanted me to waste money."
The woman at the desk explained. "They are included in the price."
The man raised an eyebrow. "Well, if I've paid for 'em!" exclaimed the man, "I'm 'avin' 'em."

The obituary was duly printed:

Gladys Braithwaite.
Died 17th March, 2008.
Sadly missed.
Also tractor for sale.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good jaunt, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> the obituary was duly printed:



+1. :clap: :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1. :clap: :lmao: :clap:


+2 Had to read it a second time to get the full impact of the humor.


----------



## Rps

A new sport.......

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=644624932377473&id=100004899166445


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A new sport.......
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=644624932377473&id=100004899166445


Rp, this is all I see -- "Sorry, this page isn't available"


----------



## Rps

Try this one Marc...

https://youtu.be/eNuVhGvOwtI


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Try this one Marc...
> 
> https://youtu.be/eNuVhGvOwtI


:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Yep, that is one we ran on SAP a long time back. Doubt anyone could pull that off today without having a huge police presence and fast.


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap:


SINC said:


> Yep, that is one we ran on SAP a long time back. Doubt anyone could pull that off today without having a huge police presence and fast.


----------



## Dr.G.

B.C. author W.P. Kinsella ends his own life under assisted-dying legislation - British Columbia - CBC News

Sad. Don, a local boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the brightness of a full moon beaming through a window that faces west. Very bright.

Coffee is brewing ...............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, no moon to enjoy for us this morning, obscured by cloud and rain. Today on SAP an excited dog, a video on how they made ice cream way back when and the Breast Way To Reduce Speeding?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Woke up to the brightness of a full moon beaming through a window that faces west. Very bright.
> 
> Coffee is brewing ...............


Butter Toffee if you have it please Marc. I bought a VR viewer for my Blackberry yesterday. It's interesting! I can see great teaching potential with these.......


----------



## SINC

Fall is fast when it hits us here. First shot of trees taken Thursday, second shot this morning of same two trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Butter Toffee if you have it please Marc. I bought a VR viewer for my Blackberry yesterday. It's interesting! I can see great teaching potential with these.......


A unique idea, Rp. Let us know how you find this potential for teaching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the leaves seem to be changing sooner than last year, or is that my false recollection?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I took a nice day trip this morning to the Annapolis Valley to go to the various farmer's markets and bring back some great produce and fruit and berries.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no moon to enjoy for us this morning, obscured by cloud and rain. Today on SAP an excited dog, a video on how they made ice cream way back when and the Breast Way To Reduce Speeding?


Well, it was huge rising in the east and then very bright setting in the west. No eclipse visible in North America, however. 

That "excited dog" clip is similar to how Chip reacts when Deborah comes home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maritime economy getting boost from booming lobster industry - Nova Scotia - CBC News

At last, a good news story out of NS.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I took a nice day trip this morning to the Annapolis Valley to go to the various farmer's markets and bring back some great produce and fruit and berries.



Has the NS drought affected any of their crops or produce Marc?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Fall is fast when it hits us here. First shot of trees taken Thursday, second shot this morning of same two trees.



Wow!! That's quite a drastic change.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Orca Was Stuck And Crying For Hours, But A Group Of Strangers Saves Him In The Oddest Way – AWM

Don, a possible feel good SAP story?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Has the NS drought affected any of their crops or produce Marc?


Yes, especially the corn. Lots of fields we passed are yellow with dry leaves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This Orca Was Stuck And Crying For Hours, But A Group Of Strangers Saves Him In The Oddest Way – AWM
> 
> Don, a possible feel good SAP story?


Great find, thanks Marc!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a gif I call, 'nope, not me', some very astute advice and a video on the common loon, one of my favourite sounds in nature


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Great find, thanks Marc!


Thought you might like that one, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, love the sounds of the loon, especially very early in the morning or late at night, when all is still.

Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great. There is nothing quite as forlorn as the cry of the loon, although in my experience the evening bugle of an Elk stag during the fall rut also raises goosebumps for me. Used to listen to them all the time at our cabin in Cypress Hills provincial park when I was a kid.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great. There is nothing wuite as forlorn as the cry of the loon, although in my experience the evening bugle of an Elk stag during the fall rut also raises goosebumps for me. Used to listen to them all the time at our cabin in Cypress Hills provincial park when I was a kid.


Very true. The first loon I ever heard was when I was camping at Rabbit Blanket Provincial Park just outside of Wawa, ON.

Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

"While you are proclaiming peace with your lips, be careful to have it even more fully in your heart."
St. Francis of Assisi


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunch time for me, but time for some Sunday Brunch for you folks west of me. Anyone interested?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Lunch time for me, but time for some Sunday Brunch for you folks west of me. Anyone interested?




Thanks Marc, but I just finished a light Sunday breakfast…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, but I just finished a light Sunday breakfast…


Well, then let's bulk you up with some heart-friendly Sunday Brunch. What would you like?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II facelift proceeding on budget, new rudder to come after 2016 season | The Chronicle Herald

Nice to see the phrase "on budget" in the same sentence as the word Bluenose II


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bluenose II facelift proceeding on budget, new rudder to come after 2016 season | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Nice to see the phrase "on budget" in the same sentence as the word Bluenose II



:lmao: :clap: :clap: on your comment!!!

And I wonder what the "facelift" actually entails, and I guess if one sets a budget high enough, it's pretty easy to meet it or come in under.

Anyway, a pittance compared to buying and maintaining a super yacht, but then again the taxpayers aren't saddled with those costs:
True cost of owning a super yacht

Owning any decent sized boat is like having a hole in the water into which one just keeps throwing money. 

And we don't really miss the costs after basically almost giving away our I/O power 23' Sunbridge cruiser last fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :clap: :clap: on your comment!!!
> 
> And I wonder what the "facelift" actually entails, and I guess if one sets a budget high enough, it's pretty easy to meet it or come in under.
> 
> Anyway, a pittance compared to buying and maintaining a super yacht, but then again the taxpayers aren't saddled with those costs:
> True cost of owning a super yacht
> 
> Owning any decent sized boat is like having a hole in the water into which one just keeps throwing money.
> 
> And we don't really miss the costs after basically almost giving away our I/O power 23' Sunbridge cruiser last fall.


Yes, it is the taxpayers picking up the tab for the Bluenose II. At least we are now seeing something for this money.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/newsnercom/videos/592062190961096/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED

Interesting.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/newsnercom/videos/592062190961096/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
> 
> Interesting.



:clap: :clap: :clap:

+1!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> +1!!!


Yes, very true and inspiring. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was sitting outside with the doxies when we received a five minute sprinkle of rain ................ not even enough to phase the rain-hating pack we have now. Sadly, then it just stopped suddenly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia drought unusual, catches people unprepared - Nova Scotia - CBC News

True, but I shall not be caught short next summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP, liquid photoshop, a soccer goalie stop and Bees Give Prisoners New Chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? I shall check out SAP once I finishing reading the overnight postings in my two grad courses.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP, liquid photoshop, a soccer goalie stop and Bees Give Prisoners New Chance.


Don, that should have been a goal since the goalie went into the net. 

The Confession    :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great, I got SAP up early so I can head back to bed until 6. Then it is up and at 'em for a shave and shower and leave the house by 7 to take Ann to the hip and knee clinic for her one year checkup on her new knee at 8. Although the new knee works pretty good, there is a vein that has appeared right at the surface of the know cap that is quite tender and she wants to see if anything can be done about it. Can't wait to fight the rush hour traffice to get her to the east side of Edmonton this early in the morning.


----------



## SINC

Not sure why, but for the first time ever not a single guess on the Whatzit yesterday. Odd, but I guess to be expected occasionally.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great, I got SAP up early so I can head back to bed until 6. Then it is up and at 'em for a shave and shower and leave the house by 7 to take Ann to the hip and knee clinic for her one year checkup on her new knee at 8. Although the new knee works pretty good, there is a vein that has appeared right at the surface of the know cap that is quite tender and she wants to see if anything can be done about it. Can't wait to fight the rush hour traffice to get her to the east side of Edmonton this early in the morning.


Wish Ann good luck from me. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure why, but for the first time ever not a single guess on the Whatzit yesterday. Odd, but I guess to be expected occasionally.


I was waiting for Patrick to guess since I did not have a clue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally getting a bit of rain. The doxies don't like it, but everyone else is thrilled.


----------



## eMacMan

Don, PMd with some SAP stuff. From what I was able to learn there were no serious injuries other than pride.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Don, PMd with some SAP stuff. From what I was able to learn there were no serious injuries other than pride.


Afternoon, Bob. How is Life treating you today?

Don might still be fighting Edmonton traffic.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. How is Life treating you today?
> 
> Don might still be fighting Edmonton traffic.


Enjoying a gorgeous fall. Looks like another day or so until old man winter wipes out the colours.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Not sure why, but for the first time ever not a single guess on the Whatzit yesterday. Odd, but I guess to be expected occasionally.



I haven't got to SAP yet to find out, but even thought that whatzit looked somewhat familiar, I did not know what it was, just like that brass gasket maker tool or whatever it was some time ago.

I was thinking of some sort of crimper or embosser but it definitely seems to be some sort of hand tool that would get screwed to the desk or wall.

I shall check SAP in a bit to discover what it actually is. Besides a good stumper whatzit!!! 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Enjoying a gorgeous fall. Looks like another day or so until old man winter wipes out the colours.


Good to hear. Everything is still green here, especially after today's rain. We do need more, but the sun is now shining and all is green. At 23C temps, winter is a distant nightmare. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I haven't got to SAP yet to find out, but even thought that whatzit looked somewhat familiar, I did not know what it was, just like that brass gasket maker tool or whatever it was some time ago.
> 
> I was thinking of some sort of crimper or embosser but it definitely seems to be some sort of hand tool that would get screwed to the desk or wall.
> 
> I shall check SAP in a bit to discover what it actually is. Besides a good stumper whatzit!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, it was a good Whatzit. I had absolutely no clue and would not even venture a guess.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bob. How is Life treating you today?
> 
> Don might still be fighting Edmonton traffic.


Well, you can officially call us old geezers now. We showed up a half hour early for Ann's appointment which is tomorrow, not today. Neither one of us bothered to look at the calendar before we left and when we got home, sure enough, it was there for tomorrow!

So now we will do it all over again in the morning.

As an aside there was a collision on the Henday freeway just before the St. Albert exit on our way home and even after getting off once we got to the next exit, it took us 90 minutes to get home. Drive time there was 18 minutes. Grrrrrr and all for naught.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, you can officially call us old geezers now. We showed up a half hour early for Ann's appointment which is tomorrow, not today. Neither one of us bothered to look at the calendar before we left and when we got home, sure enough, it was there for tomorrow!
> 
> So now we will do it all over again in the morning.
> 
> As an aside there was a collision on the Henday freeway just before the St. Albert exit on our way home and even after getting off once we got to the next exit, it took us 90 minutes to get home. Drive time there was 18 minutes. Grrrrrr and all for naught.


I thought that the knees were the first thing to go .......... not the memory.   

Well, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I thought that the knees were the first thing to go .......... not the memory.
> 
> Well, good luck tomorrow.




:clap: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap: :clap: :lmao:


Laugh if you will .............. but it is true.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Laugh if you will .............. but it is true.




Actually, for the way my feet and legs have deteriorated over the last year or so, I think I'll completely agree with you Marc.

And not much help or satisfaction from the doctors who say they don't know what they can do to fix things.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Actually, for the way my feet and legs have deteriorated over the last year or so, I think I'll completely agree with you Marc.
> 
> And not much help or satisfaction from the doctors who say they don't know what they can do to fix things.


Sad, but all too true. For me, the knees, feet and heart are failing. These were the three elements that kept me running to stay in shape. Running on concrete year, after year, after year, is what, according to my doctor, caused the osteoarthritis in the knees and feet. As for my heart, my cardiologist in St. John's, NL was amazed that I did not die of a heart attack when I told him how much snow I used to shovel before I got a snowblower.

Luckily, my mind is still sharp .............. even though I don't own, nor know how to use, my wife's iPhone.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSFucXg-FzQ

Red Skelton talking about youth and old age.............. Warning -- there is no offensive language in this clip


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Also very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Once again, very true.


----------



## pm-r

Just to add another image here, I thought some might be interested in this shot a wildlife photographer (Peter Mather Photography) friend of my eldest son in Whitehorse took recently.

This shot was taken with a camera trap, but I can't believe the size of its claws. Those are definitely killer claws, even if possibly slightly distorted by the lens and angle.

They could sure do some serious damage and I never realized how large they were!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A great close-up shot, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Southwest Nova Scotia droughts could increase with climate change - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Let it at least rain tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Southwest Nova Scotia droughts could increase with climate change - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Let it at least rain tonight.



I really wonder what their research shows as to why the sudden record breaking drought???

Sure things can change weather wise, even an idiot knows that!! 

So much for being an ex pert!! And I believe there was a rather crude description of such "experts" some time ago.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our mayor might just have gone to far this time, The Things That People Send Us sadly, is all too true and a musical video to enjoy with world wide talent.

Now it is back to bed for me so I can take Ann to the hip and knee centre for her one year checkup this morning. Again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our mayor might just have gone to far this time, The Things That People Send Us sadly, is all too true and a musical video to enjoy with world wide talent.
> 
> Now it is back to bed for me so I can take Ann to the hip and knee centre for her one year checkup this morning. Again.


Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once the coffee is brewed. Good luck with Ann's appointment.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I really wonder what their research shows as to why the sudden record breaking drought???
> 
> Sure things can change weather wise, even an idiot knows that!!
> 
> So much for being an ex pert!! And I believe there was a rather crude description of such "experts" some time ago.


Well, the records go back to 1880 and this has been the warmest and driest 75 days (from July 1st until last week) in the part of Nova Scotia south of a line from Peggy's Cove to Kentville. Luckily, yesterday's rain and this morning's rain is helping a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready to be served. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cool here today but it was quite hot yesterday, into the 80s. I got in my car after class and the thermometer read 37c....wow! Tomorrow I start my reading class at St Clair. As of last count I have 31 students.....that is a handful at that level....should be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cool here today but it was quite hot yesterday, into the 80s. I got in my car after class and the thermometer read 37c....wow! Tomorrow I start my reading class at St Clair. As of last count I have 31 students.....that is a handful at that level....should be fun.


Morning, Rp. Yes, 31 diverse students, different in background experiences, language expertise and abilities, is a very large class. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Once again, very true.


Wise saying. I like this one as well....

"Silence is the fence around wisdom"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wise saying. I like this one as well....
> 
> "Silence is the fence around wisdom"


Also very true, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Don, maybe SAP worthy if you haven't already run it...

I first heard a version of this parable from an acquaintance.
The point seems to be about how to communicate briefly, but effectively.
====================================
Shortly after the Union Pacific railway linked the U.S. by rail, a man named Flanagan was able to obtain a job as a ticket clerk at a station in the West.

A train was derailed, and the station master told Flanagan to write up a report, to be telegraphed to headquarters.

Here's the original, hand written version
.................................

"The westbound (combined) passenger and freight train struck the same bad stretch of track as has frequently caused several previous derailments.
This caused the engine and three passenger cars to become derailed.
The men among the passengers, along with the train crew and several local volunteers were able, after two hours of labor, to set the engine and cars back upon the tracks, and the train was able to continue without further incident."

The station master was OUTRAGED.
He berated Flanagan mercilessly, reminding him that telegraphy was EXPENSIVE, and that every WORD cost money, which would be deducted from the stationmaster's operating budget.

So here's the telegram, as sent:

" OFF AGAIN, ON AGAIN, GONE AGAIN. FLANAGAN"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, maybe SAP worthy if you haven't already run it...
> 
> I first heard a version of this parable from an acquaintance.
> The point seems to be about how to communicate briefly, but effectively.
> ====================================
> Shortly after the Union Pacific railway linked the U.S. by rail, a man named Flanagan was able to obtain a job as a ticket clerk at a station in the West.
> 
> A train was derailed, and the station master told Flanagan to write up a report, to be telegraphed to headquarters.
> 
> Here's the original, hand written version
> .................................
> 
> "The westbound (combined) passenger and freight train struck the same bad stretch of track as has frequently caused several previous derailments.
> This caused the engine and three passenger cars to become derailed.
> The men among the passengers, along with the train crew and several local volunteers were able, after two hours of labor, to set the engine and cars back upon the tracks, and the train was able to continue without further incident."
> 
> The station master was OUTRAGED.
> He berated Flanagan mercilessly, reminding him that telegraphy was EXPENSIVE, and that every WORD cost money, which would be deducted from the stationmaster's operating budget.
> 
> So here's the telegram, as sent:
> 
> " OFF AGAIN, ON AGAIN, GONE AGAIN. FLANAGAN"


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow arrives early west of Calgary in Banff, Lake Louise areas - Calgary - CBC News

Don, you getting any of this? How was Ann's checkup?


----------



## SINC

Nope, all that snow is in the south, forecast for here is great and since I leave for Wetaskiwin in the morning with friends to play golf, (not me) that is good news. Sunny and 18° for Thursday for our area.


----------



## SINC

Oh and Ann's knee passed with flying colours, next appointment in two years.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, all that snow is in the south, forecast for here is great and since I leave for Wetaskiwin in the morning with friends to play golf, (not me) that is good news. Sunny and 18° for Thursday for our area.


Good to hear. How was Ann's checkup?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh and Ann's knee passed with flying colours, next appointment in two years.


Also good to hear. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Oh and Ann's knee passed with flying colours, next appointment in two years.



So everything is all OK with her concern I hope that was mentioned previously…???

_



"Although the new knee works pretty good, there is a vein that has appeared right at the surface of the know cap that is quite tender and she wants to see if anything can be done about it. "

Click to expand...

_I must admit it's amazing what they can do with some joints etc. as my mother had a hip joint replacement done when she was 98, and as the surgeon said wold be necessary if she didn't want to be wheelchair bound.

She lived to be 103, but sure spent a lot of time in bed and in her wheelchair just prior to that so the surgery did help with her mobility up until then.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Oh and Ann's knee passed with flying colours, next appointment in two years.


Great news!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OTHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> So everything is all OK with her concern I hope that was mentioned previously…???


That too is a non issue that the doc says will disappear with time. The nerves all stem from the inside of the knee and it takes a while for them to heal due to the incision.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP the cutest thing you will see today in our gif, a LOL at the pharmacy and the difference between cats and dogs in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD Coffee is now brewing for your morning enjoyment.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today on SAP the cutest thing you will see today in our gif, a LOL at the pharmacy and the difference between cats and dogs in our video.


Don, I have seen that video clip before, but it is still funny. Good news about walking being as good for you as running.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don, I use that "Dogs/Cats video in my classes. I can also attest to walking as good as running.......my knees told me that years ago. I'm off to class so everyone have a great day.

Not sure if this link will work but I also use this one as well

https://youtu.be/rxUm-2x-2dM


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your first class, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, so how did your class go today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, so how did your class go today?


Hi Marc, good day today. They split the class so I only have 17 students. Level is not bad so we can have some fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, good day today. They split the class so I only have 17 students. Level is not bad so we can have some fun.


Good to hear. What are their age and ability levels?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. What are their age and ability levels?


I would say this class is adult ( average age 28 ) as for level I would say 3-4 would do it. They are speakers of Arabic, Spanish, Mandarin, Turkish, Russian, and a couple I am not sure about.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I would say this class is adult ( average age 28 ) as for level I would say 3-4 would do it. They are speakers of Arabic, Spanish, Mandarin, Turkish, Russian, and a couple I am not sure about.


A truly diverse group, Rp. What sorts of introductory activities did you undertake today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A truly diverse group, Rp. What sorts of introductory activities did you undertake today?


The core of the course is on reading skills. So I asked them about the weather and what categories would they use to talk about the weather. I lead them to temperature, sky, wet-dry, wind. I then asked each student to come up with words to describe Canadian weather and what did they think the temperature was. I covered each category ensuring each had a key word or point that match d today's weather. All four categories were filled with words. ( I also used this to gauge actual levels ). I asked a student to circle all the words which match today's weather. I then had the student deliver the weather report. I asked another student to do the same.

That done I broached the topic of skimming and scanning and summarizing. I asked the students what each term meant. I then said the student delivered weather report was a summary of the weather. I then erased all the uncircled words on the board which left words for skimming...which we discussed. I then erased certain words in each category that were duplicates in a sense. What was left was hot, 28c, clear, dry, still. This is said was scanning. We discussed all three topics again and moved to the text material.

That was it in a nut shell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The core of the course is on reading skills. So I asked them about the weather and what categories would they use to talk about the weather. I lead them to temperature, sky, wet-dry, wind. I then asked each student to come up with words to describe Canadian weather and what did they think the temperature was. I covered each category ensuring each had a key word or point that match d today's weather. All four categories were filled with words. ( I also used this to gauge actual levels ). I asked a student to circle all the words which match today's weather. I then had the student deliver the weather report. I asked another student to do the same.
> 
> That done I broached the topic of skimming and scanning and summarizing. I asked the students what each term meant. I then said the student delivered weather report was a summary of the weather. I then erased all the uncircled words on the board which left words for skimming...which we discussed. I then erased certain words in each category that were duplicates in a sense. What was left was hot, 28c, clear, dry, still. This is said was scanning. We discussed all three topics again and moved to the text material.
> 
> That was it in a nut shell.


All relevant and creative ideas, Rp. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for the first day of Fall coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

It is going to be a frosty dawn here in Wetaskiwin and the furnace in the motor home is running every five minutes to maintain 66° F inside.

Today on SAP, keys in the fridge, plane highway in the sky in our video and feeding baby elephants.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is going to be a frosty dawn here in Wetaskiwin and the furnace in the motor home is running every five minutes to maintain 66° F inside.
> 
> Today on SAP, keys in the fridge, plane highway in the sky in our video and feeding baby elephants.


Yikes, that is chilly. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee to celebrate the coming of Fall? Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunch time. Out mowing the lawn once again. In a couple of months, I shall be mulching leaves into the garden. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/1250333381721821/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED

Don, you might like this golf video clip.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good evening everyone! I hope most of you are enjoying the summery weather!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Good evening everyone! I hope most of you are enjoying the summery weather!


Evening, Sharon. Yes, it was sunny and warm here in Lunenburg, a fine way to start Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thestar.com/life/health_wellness/2008/06/08/nova_scotia_may_add_years_to_your_life.html

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

11 Foods You Can't Buy Anywhere Anymore | The Fiscal Times

I grew up on many of these ....................


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a bird riding the train, a unicycle on a huge chimney and Cow Fart Regulations Approved.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some TGIF coffee? I shall check out SAP once I complete my morning reading of overnight postings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video Games: The Birth of an Industry - Home | Rewind with Michael Enright | CBC Radio

Interesting. I always liked Pong.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/Unexpected.Entertainment.Net/videos/628556570647340/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED

Our doxies would react the same way ................


----------



## Dr.G.

~ Your mind is your garden, your thoughts are your seeds. You can grow flowers or you can grow weeds. ~ Anon


----------



## Rps

Riddle for you.... "how do you tell a boy chromosome from a girl chromosome? Easy, you just pull down their genes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Riddle for you.... "how do you tell a boy chromosome from a girl chromosome? Easy, you just pull down their genes.


:lmao::clap:

How is teaching going for you today, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap:
> 
> How is teaching going for you today, mon ami?


Today is a prep day for my Monday and Wednesday classes, so not bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Today is a prep day for my Monday and Wednesday classes, so not bad.


OK. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, but right now, it would be the Jays vs Detroit in the Wild Card one game playoff. Sadly, it would also be the Giants vs the Mets in the NL Wild Card playoff game.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, but right now, it would be the Jays vs Detroit in the Wild Card one game playoff. Sadly, it would also be the Giants vs the Mets in the NL Wild Card playoff game.


I think you have the NL right, but I don't think the Jays will make it. AL will be Baltimore and Detroit I would wager.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I think you have the NL right, but I don't think the Jays will make it. AL will be Baltimore and Detroit I would wager.


We shall see, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the rest of the Jays' game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing for those up early. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP up after a long struggle and today features 'Have we peaked as a society?', dream cars of 1954 and a Charlie Chaplin gif.


----------



## SINC

The aforementioned struggle had to do with upgrading to OS Sierra yesterday and finally getting RapidWeaver to co-operate by uploading 1,069 files from August 1 up to today. A long process.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP up after a long struggle and today features 'Have we peaked as a society?', dream cars of 1954 and a Charlie Chaplin gif.


Morning, Don. That toilet seat is a great idea. 

Dream Cars Of The Future 1954 reminds me of the GM Pavilion at the 1964 NYC World's Fair.


----------



## Dr.G.

WATCH: Vin Scully says goodbye to Dodger fans after three-minute standing ovation - CBSSports.com

Not a Dodgers fan, but who is a baseball fan and has not grown up knowing Vin Scully's voice?


----------



## Dr.G.

Heroes of Hockey Night: 6 moments defined these stars - NHL on CBC Sports - Hockey news, opinion, scores, stats, standings

I know that some of you are not hockey fans, but what a combo of hockey greats.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. That toilet seat is a great idea.
> 
> Dream Cars Of The Future 1954 reminds me of the GM Pavilion at the 1964 NYC World's Fair.


I agree Marc, if you are on a diet that toilet seat would surely take a load off your mind😚😚


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I agree Marc, if you are on a diet that toilet seat would surely load off your mind&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> WATCH: Vin Scully says goodbye to Dodger fans after three-minute standing ovation - CBSSports.com
> 
> Not a Dodgers fan, but who is a baseball fan and has not grown up knowing Vin Scully's voice?


Talk about knowledge of the game and its players......no one left can touch him....Jon Miller maybe, but Vin set the standard. Not sure why, but baseball has had more than its share of great announcers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Talk about knowledge of the game and its players......no one left can touch him....Jon Miller maybe, but Vin set the standard. Not sure why, but baseball has had more than its share of great announcers.


Very true.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Heroes of Hockey Night: 6 moments defined these stars - NHL on CBC Sports - Hockey news, opinion, scores, stats, standings
> 
> I know that some of you are not hockey fans, but what a combo of hockey greats.


What I consider one of sports greatest moments, never mind just hockey, was when the Flyers won their first Cup. It wasn't the game, but ol' Kate singing God Bless America.....you could see the electricity in the crowd right on TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> What I consider one of sports greatest moments, never mind just hockey, was when the Flyers won their first Cup. It wasn't the game, but ol' Kate singing God Bless America.....you could see the electricity in the crowd right on TV.


Yes, especially if you were a Flyers fan.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The aforementioned struggle had to do with upgrading to OS Sierra yesterday and finally getting RapidWeaver to co-operate by uploading 1,069 files from August 1 up to today. A long process.



Where was you previous older bootable and fully working OS X version???


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Where was you previous older bootable and fully working OS X version???


Readily available, but using it would accomplish nothing. This way by persevering, I now have a fully updated set of software to use as I always do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mysterious sealed & untouched chambers discovered in ancient Aztec ruins - Page 2 of 2

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Indeedy doo it is Marc, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia sport fishery in trouble as rivers dry up - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Sad ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeedy doo it is Marc, merci.


Thought so. A bit gruesome content, but still interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the coffee brewing. I am taking special orders for Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I see that there is a new SAP up and running, so I guess you are up and about. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that the Whatzit "bug" is an Australian Golden Stag Beetle. I have seen macro pics of them, but they were a greenish/golden color, so I might be way off. We shall see.

Loved the clip of "Most Beautiful Birds In The World". :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"I have learned over the years that when one’s mind is made up, this diminishes fear; knowing what must be done does away with fear." Rosa Parks


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I see that there is a new SAP up and running, so I guess you are up and about. Care for some coffee?


Morning Marc, I slept late and enjoyed every minute of it and a coffee would be great. Was just fine tuning some parts of SAP and did not get here until now. For whatever reason ehMac wanted my user name and password before it would allow me access this morning too.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc I was thinking that this morning's whatzit looks like a scarab beetle from Egypt.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I slept late and enjoyed every minute of it and a coffee would be great. Was just fine tuning some parts of SAP and did not get here until now. For whatever reason ehMac wanted my user name and password before it would allow me access this morning too.


That has been happening to me at least once a week here in ehMacLand. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc I was thinking that this morning's whatzit looks like a scarab beetle from Egypt.


Morning, Rp. Coffee? You might be right re the Whatzit. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I think that the Whatzit "bug" is an Australian Golden Stag Beetle. I have seen macro pics of them, but they were a greenish/golden color, so I might be way off. We shall see.
> 
> Loved the clip of "Most Beautiful Birds In The World". :clap:





Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc I was thinking that this morning's whatzit looks like a scarab beetle from Egypt.


Hmmm, you are likely both right as Bixman describes the beetle thusly in his answer for tomorrow: "A representative of the golden buprestid family of insect." That noted, the answer tomorrow is really very interesting indeed with yet another image of multiple examples.

And speaking of tomorrow it is time I get back to composing tomorrow's issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, you are likely both right as Bixman describes the beetle thusly in his answer for tomorrow: "A representative of the golden buprestid family of insect." That noted, the answer tomorrow is really very interesting indeed with yet another image of multiple examples.
> 
> And speaking of tomorrow it is time I get back to composing tomorrow's issue.


We shall see, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Three more months until Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Yep and today is the unofficial equinox for us here as we have 12 hours of daylight and darkness today. It happens later here as the angle of the earth affects the real timing of 12 and 12.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep and today is the unofficial equinox for us here as we have 12 hours of daylight and darkness today. It happens later here as the angle of the earth affects the real timing of 12 and 12.


Interesting. The Official Equinox in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada was on Thursday, September 22, 2016 at 11:21 AM ADT. Not sure what our "unofficial" equinox was for us. Our latitude is 44.6488° N, 63.5752° W , whereas your latitude is 53.5444° N, 113.4909° W . Thus, we are you "southern neighbor".


----------



## Dr.G.

Still, the calendar tells me it is Sept. 25th, and Christmas is Dec. 25th ..................... three months to go.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. The Official Equinox in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada was on Thursday, September 22, 2016 at 11:21 AM ADT. Not sure what our "unofficial" equinox was for us. Our latitude is 44.6488° N, 63.5752° W , whereas your latitude is 53.5444° N, 113.4909° W . Thus, we are you "southern neighbor".


The way the local weather guy explained it this morning is due to the angle of the sun to our section of the earth, we are always two or three days 'behind' the official equinox when our light and dark amounts are actually equal, not on the 22nd.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The way the local weather guy explained it this morning is due to the angle of the sun to our section of the earth, we are always two or three days 'behind' the official equinox when our light and dark amounts are actually equal, not on the 22nd.


Interesting. Well, happy unofficial equinox day. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I think that the Whatzit "bug" is an Australian Golden Stag Beetle. I have seen macro pics of them, but they were a greenish/golden color, so I might be way off. We shall see.
> 
> Loved the clip of "Most Beautiful Birds In The World". :clap:





Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc I was thinking that this morning's whatzit looks like a scarab beetle from Egypt.





SINC said:


> Hmmm, you are likely both right as Bixman describes the beetle thusly in his answer for tomorrow: "A representative of the golden buprestid family of insect." That noted, the answer tomorrow is really very interesting indeed with yet another image of multiple examples.
> 
> And speaking of tomorrow it is time I get back to composing tomorrow's issue.



I think we should discover that today's whatzit? is actually a *gold-coloured Jewel Beetle*.

Some of the similar looking beetles mentioned I think we should discover are actually *jewel scarabs* and part of a different family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Marc, saw Vin"s last game. very touching. Not many left who have the knowledge he does....Jon Miller for sure, maybe Gary from the Mets.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, saw Vin"s last game. very touching. Not many left who have the knowledge he does....Jon Miller for sure, maybe Gary from the Mets.....


Very true. I was able to say that I heard Russ Hodges, Red Barber, Mel Allen, Ralph Kiner, et al announce the Giants, Dodgers, Yankee and Mets games. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7dVj90zs[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit? Answer, a Yak flip and above and beyond customer service.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? I shall check out SAP once I finish reading the overnight postings in my course.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure a coffee would be good. I've been up since 1:30 so it will be back to bed in the next hour or so for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure a coffee would be good. I've been up since 1:30 so it will be back to bed in the next hour or so for me.


Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care to join Don and me in a freshly brewed cup of coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting video clip about the original Bluenose.

CBC TV


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Was a tough weekend in the world of sport with the passing of Mylan Hicks, Arnold Palmer and Jose Fernandez. A dose of reality in an artificial world. Very sad for the families.

Marc, it is looking like the last series for the Giants is going to be it. They take that and they're in. Same with Jays with Baltimore and Sox. Yanks are done. I am still, sadly, leaning toward a Detroit Baltimore Wild Card. But Detroit's loss yesterday really hurt them. I have always said that in baseball you need to win series and NOT games.....when it comes down to games look out!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Was a tough weekend in the world of sport with the passing of Mylan Hicks, Arnold Palmer and Jose Fernandez. A dose of reality in an artificial world. Very sad for the families.
> 
> Marc, it is looking like the last series for the Giants is going to be it. They take that and they're in. Same with Jays with Baltimore and Sox. Yanks are done. I am still, sadly, leaning toward a Detroit Baltimore Wild Card. But Detroit's loss yesterday really hurt them. I have always said that in baseball you need to win series and NOT games.....when it comes down to games look out!


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, a rough weekend in sports. Palmer was my favorite golfer. And yes, this will be the week that the wild card teams will either make it or go home for the year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Canadians in Panama Papers shouldn't expect a tax deal, CRA says - Business - CBC News

Don, might you keep a box or two in your RV? The profits from Sinclair Holdings Ltd. have started to come in and I need a safe place to "store" this cash. You may have a bundle or two as a "service charge". Merci, mon ami.

FYI, the CEO of Sinclair Holdings Ltd. is one Donald X. Sinclair, no relationship to you, just in case the CRA comes knocking at your door.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://rumble.com/v303cb-south-african-girl-catch-a-cobra.html?mref=7jwq&mc=bpxp1

Latest Snake Prank: Bikini Girl Catches Rubber Cobra

XX)


----------



## pm-r

I didn't think there was actually any real doubt… oh well…

Anyway:
Nunavut shipwreck confirmed as Sir John Franklin's HMS Terror
Nunavut shipwreck confirmed as Sir John Franklin's HMS Terror - North - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I didn't think there was actually any real doubt… oh well…
> 
> Anyway:
> Nunavut shipwreck confirmed as Sir John Franklin's HMS Terror
> Nunavut shipwreck confirmed as Sir John Franklin's HMS Terror - North - CBC News


Still, it is interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Chicken Magician Does A Card Trick That Is Guaranteed To Blow Your Mind. How Does She Do It? - abcdlyfe

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

The best of Vin Scully: Here are five of his greatest calls - The Globe and Mail

Rp, you might like this article.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. I want to listen to the debate. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This Chicken Magician Does A Card Trick That Is Guaranteed To Blow Your Mind. How Does She Do It? - abcdlyfe
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Yessiree!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Brothers from other mothers?, One Sip Of Beer Too Many? and Farm of the Future Uses No Soil.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yessiree!


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? I shall wait to finish my morning reading of overnight postings before venturing into SAP land.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Secrets of Medieval Castles: Stairs are built in a clockwise fashion for a VERY good reason

Interesting. Don, some more future SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Editorial Cartoon | The Chronicle Herald

Very true.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The best of Vin Scully: Here are five of his greatest calls - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Rp, you might like this article.


Yep, heard them all except Larson and Koufax.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP Brothers from other mothers?, One Sip Of Beer Too Many? and Farm of the Future Uses No Soil.


Don, vertical farming is a great idea. On a slightly similar thought, the Big Nickle mine has farming under ground. It is a constant temperature and sterile environment....would be a good use of old mines. Vertical farming would be a good use of the Trump Tower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yep, heard them all except Larson and Koufax.


When I was in public school, our principal had the last inning of the Yankees game piped in to the school PA system so that we could hear it from the radio broadcast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, vertical farming is a great idea. Vertical farming would be a good use of the Trump Tower.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

“If it is not right, do not do it; if it is not true, do not say it.”
- Marcus Aurelius


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, went to bed at 8:00 and did not wake until 4:15 so a solid night's sleep. Today on SAP at look at Marble Canyon, do it yourself stump removal and an interesting video on Diggerland from Patrick.

I'm off to the doctor over the noon hour as he requested I come in as a result of last week's test results. Fingers crossed it is not bad news.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, went to bed at 8:00 and did not wake until 4:15 so a solid night's sleep. Today on SAP at look at Marble Canyon, do it yourself stump removal and an interesting video on Diggerland from Patrick.
> 
> I'm off to the doctor over the noon hour as he requested I come in as a result of last week's test results. Fingers crossed it is not bad news.


Good luck with your test results, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Big Story

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Great Big Story
> 
> Don, some SAP material?



I don't think my eldest son or his partner would like to run into that big sucker as you can see in the photo what happened to their three dogs in Whitehorse on Monday when they encountered a small porcky on a hiking trail.

That's them at the vets.

I didn't realize how widespread and how large they could get. Makes a skunk look darn right cuddly!!!

How's this for a snout full, and in the tongue, roof of mouth etc.!!! Can anyone say OUCH???


----------



## SINC

All test results good save for blood sugar a bit high but only mildly so.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't think my eldest son or his partner would like to run into that big sucker as you can see in the photo what happened to their three dogs in Whitehorse on Monday when they encountered a small porcky on a hiking trail.
> 
> That's them at the vets.
> 
> I didn't realize how widespread and how large they could get. Makes a skunk look darn right cuddly!!!
> 
> How's this for a snout full, and in the tongue, roof of mouth etc.!!! Can anyone say OUCH???


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> All test results good save for blood sugar a bit high but only mildly so.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a doggy pool party, about that rum and coke and an acappela version of Joeline with Dolly Parton and friends.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention the return of a new and improved item to SAP that was updated and added back to the site today. Will anyone notice?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Pool party? Not for doxies .......... ours do not like to play in pools.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Very wet here today....may have to buy a boat!

Patrick, my daughter and her family are thinking of moving to Langford area, which is in your general neck of the woods isn't it? She was wondering what the areas are like. She lives in downtown Toronto and wants a change. How is the area for schools, kids, crime, shopping etc...? Any info will help. Thanx Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Very wet here today....may have to buy a boat!
> 
> Patrick, my daughter and her family are thinking of moving to Langford area, which is in your general neck of the woods isn't it? She was wondering what the areas are like. She lives in downtown Toronto and wants a change. How is the area for schools, kids, crime, shopping etc...? Any info will help. Thanx Rp


Morning, Rp. A boat? I have one that would be perfect for you.


----------



## Rps

Could probably use it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Could probably use it.


That much rain??????? You might need a bigger boat then. This one comes with its own doxie mobile.


----------



## Rps

The joys of dog ownership certainly strikes again. We have a rain fall warning and have already been hit with 120MM of rain, with an estimated 70MM more. With lots of thunder and lightening nothing sez love your doggie like walking up to your ankles in water waiting for a petrified pooch to take a whiz and dump in the morning...... why I can hardly wait until ❄ ❄❄❄⛈⛈⛈⛈⛈⛈⛈⛈


----------



## Rps

Don, I think teaching CPR is a great idea, but not in High School. I would make CPR, how to use a defib, and basic first aid as a requirement for a driver's license. In High School they should teach how to vote, cooking and shopping, financial literacy, and HOW TO DO YOUR TAX RETURN, those are life skills.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The joys of dog ownership certainly strikes again. We have a rain fall warning and have already been hit with 120MM of rain, with an estimated 70MM more. With lots of thunder and lightening nothing sez love your doggie like walking up to your ankles in water waiting for a petrified pooch to take a whiz and dump in the morning...... why I can hardly wait until ❄ ❄❄❄⛈⛈⛈⛈⛈⛈⛈⛈


Wow. That sort of rain would end our drought here in this part of Nova Scotia. Of course, doxies HATE rain. I have to force them out into the back garden when there is even dew on the grass. Thus, I need to keep it mowed very short.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, I think teaching CPR is a great idea, but not in High School. I would make CPR, how to use a defib, and basic first aid as a requirement for a driver's license. In High School they should teach how to vote, cooking and shopping, financial literacy, and HOW TO DO YOUR TAX RETURN, those are life skills.


True, but I would still add CPR to this sort of instruction.


----------



## Rps

Guninness is not fond of rain or long grass either....neither was MayBelle. The problem is, Guninness has to be attached to Tova or myself at all times, so we get wet.....and today really wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Forgot to mention the return of a new and improved item to SAP that was updated and added back to the site today. Will anyone notice?


Did not notice anything really new Don. What did I miss?


----------



## Dr.G.

September 29, 1954 ............. the date of Willie Mays doing the near impossible with "The Catch"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dK6zPbkFnE

And, lest we forget, Oct. 3rd, 1951 ............ and "the shot heard round the world" (at least in the world of Giants' fans)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7dVj90zs


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Did not notice anything really new Don. What did I miss?


A new and improved spinning location globe is back! 

Are you in Lunenburg or Halifax now?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A new and improved spinning location globe is back!
> 
> Are you in Lunenburg or Halifax now?


It still has me in Halifax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Guninness is not fond of rain or long grass either....neither was MayBelle. The problem is, Guninness has to be attached to Tova or myself at all times, so we get wet.....and today really wet.


----------



## Rps

Well I guess we are now living in a state of emergency here. We've just hit 150MM of rain with 80 more on the way. The mayor has called the province, we have around 800 homes and businesses flooded. So far we are okay here but there is a ton of water out there. We saw 3 main streets closed due to flooding.........wild time in Windsor Essex.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I guess we are now living in a state of emergency here. We've just hit 150MM of rain with 80 more on the way. The mayor has called the province, we have around 800 homes and businesses flooded. So far we are okay here but there is a ton of water out there. We saw 3 main streets closed due to flooding.........wild time in Windsor Essex.


Stay safe, mon ami. I have seen some clips of your situation on The Weather Network.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Very wet here today....may have to buy a boat!
> 
> Patrick, my daughter and her family are thinking of moving to Langford area, which is in your general neck of the woods isn't it? She was wondering what the areas are like. She lives in downtown Toronto and wants a change. How is the area for schools, kids, crime, shopping etc...? Any info will help. Thanx Rp




Hi Rps, I'm running a bit late here today and I sure hope you survive all that rain etc. Man, that's a LOT to water.

The Langford area has to be one of the fastest growing municipalities of this general area Rps and is a very young family and very community spirited area and has made huge strides and improvements especially in the last 20 years from it's somewhat ******* type savor which have pretty well disappeared. Well a few still out in out-back areas with some still hiding out there I guess. The wild areas and not too far out into the more rural parts of the area

It's now basically the main center for all the large big box stores, but also has a lot of smaller community stores. We go out there quite often.

I believe they just finished a huge new modern school and the Bear Mtn part is hosting some big golf tournament and it generally an all round sports loving crowd in that area.

Google Maps and it's photos can give some idea of what the area is like but they seem to dominate on the Bear Mtn area and golf stuff with the adjoining housing, but that an almost separate place and area and up on the mountain hillside.

The whole of the SE southern tip of Vancouver Island including the Saanich Peninsula to the North consists of what some say, a crazy *thirteen different municipalities*!!! And each almost doing their own thing, so there's lots of variety. Our area within the Central Saanich Municipality is more related to the agriculture area and farming (and some of the horsey folk of the general area.)

I would think it would be quite a change from living in downtown Toronto and a welcome relief if they don't like that type of living, but I've never been there. Lots of variety, scenery, beaches, fishing, sports etc. and yes the BC Ferries if and when one needs to get to the BC Mainland.

Send me a PM if they want more info and I can provide my email or whatever…


----------



## Dr.G.

Lost Little Girl Can't Find Mommy, So Tennis Player Stops The Entire Match

A touching moment. SAP material?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Well I guess we are now living in a state of emergency here. We've just hit 150MM of rain with 80 more on the way. The mayor has called the province, we have around 800 homes and businesses flooded. So far we are okay here but there is a ton of water out there. We saw 3 main streets closed due to flooding.........wild time in Windsor Essex.




I just took a quick look at some of the shots, and it's just amazing the lack of brains some people have and the way they try speeding through the flooded streets.

Talk about f'n stupid brain dead!!! Just amazing how stupid so many are these days…

Windsor-Tecumseh Flood: Heavy rain pummels Windsor and Essex County | Windsor Star


----------



## Rps

Thanx Patrick this helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP another musical video, our gif - don't tell mom and a story about a waiting room.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP another musical video, our gif - don't tell mom and a story about a waiting room.


Morning, Don. A unique SAP this morning. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to do some star gazing. I don't think that I have seen as many stars visible to the naked eye in all my 39+ years here in Canada. Amazing. Even the Milky Way was visible in a hazy sort of way. Crystal clear skies and a nippy 8C this morning. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just headed back to bed so will delay the coffee for a few hours, thanks anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just headed back to bed so will delay the coffee for a few hours, thanks anyway.


Will do, mon ami. Have a good sleep. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

"When we begin to believe that there is greater joy in working with and for others, rather than just for ourselves, then our society will truly become a place of celebration."
Jean Vanier


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I just took a quick look at some of the shots, and it's just amazing the lack of brains some people have and the way they try speeding through the flooded streets.
> 
> Talk about f'n stupid brain dead!!! Just amazing how stupid so many are these days…
> 
> Windsor-Tecumseh Flood: Heavy rain pummels Windsor and Essex County | Windsor Star


Patrick, it was wild. Both here and in Detroit. The streets were littered with cars with the water as high a rear view mirrors on some streets. Why would anyone try to drive through that.....dumb!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Patrick, it was wild. Both here and in Detroit. The streets were littered with cars with the water as high a rear view mirrors on some streets. Why would anyone try to drive through that.....dumb!


----------



## Rps

Guess what, we are going to get 3 more days of rain ( light showers ) great. We have apparently gotten our whole months rain fall in about 5 hours. Let's see, three days ago we were invaded by many many grasshoppers, then came the floods, let see what's next.........biblical? We must be getting a message here.🙃🙃🙃


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Guess what, we are going to get 3 more days of rain ( light showers ) great. We have apparently gotten our whole months rain fall in about 5 hours. Let's see, three days ago we were invaded by many many grasshoppers, then came the floods, let see what's next.........biblical? We must be getting a message here.&#55357;&#56899;&#55357;&#56899;&#55357;&#56899;


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> Let's see, three days ago we were invaded by many many grasshoppers, then came the floods, let see what's next.........biblical? We



I'd be surprised if there are many left unless they could scramble or fly to higher ground or can tread water for a long time. But they can be a tenacious bunch and are probably just lounging around on the rooftops.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carnegie Deli will close at end of 2016 | New York Post

How sad ..............

Tasty bits from the history of the Jewish deli | New York Post

My local deli growing up in Queens, NY

HOME to the Best Pastrami You've Ever Eaten


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.bensbest.com/images/pdfs/2016_rosh_8x11vs2.pdf

Well, Deborah and I make two. Anyone care to round off our number to make an even ten???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Carnegie Deli will close at end of 2016 | New York Post
> 
> How sad ..............
> 
> Tasty bits from the history of the Jewish deli | New York Post
> 
> My local deli growing up in Queens, NY
> 
> HOME to the Best Pastrami You've Ever Eaten



I don't know if it was the same place our youngest son got to on his recent visit to NY, but he sent us a shot of his Pastrami meal he throughly enjoyed and he was very thankful for your recommendation I sent him.

He said, not even with his appetite could he have eaten the sample of the one you included at a single sitting:


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, the bottom picture is an example of the pastrami sandwiches of my youth. How I miss them even to this day.


----------



## Dr.G.

San Andreas fault &apos;locked, loaded and ready to roll&apos; with big earthquake, expert says - LA Times

Yikes. Don, some scary SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Really tired after being up so early this morning. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> San Andreas fault &apos;locked, loaded and ready to roll&apos; with big earthquake, expert says - LA Times
> 
> Yikes. Don, some scary SAP material?


I ran a very similar story on the fault in the past 60 days, Marc, just do not recall the exact date, but it was essentially the same. Scary indeed.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an interesting video on how the rich fly as an ordinary guy is upgraded to a $21,000 seat in first class in Dubai.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I ran a very similar story on the fault in the past 60 days, Marc, just do not recall the exact date, but it was essentially the same. Scary indeed.


 Yes, very scary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning to one and all. Fresh coffee is brewing, so sit back and relax on this first day of October.


----------



## Dr.G.

This New Brunswick town was literally haunted by the radio - CBC Arts

Strange ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

"All the flowers of all the tomorrows are in the seeds of today."
Proverb


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang. Maybe I should make some fancy lunch specials to get the crowds to return?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wishing all our Shang members and their families a Happy, Healthy, Prosperous and Peaceful New Year (Rosh Hashanah). L'Shana Tova.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://rumble.com/v2zion-crazy-ping-pong-point.html?mref=7jwq&mc=bpxp1

Quite the shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.thevintagenews.com/2016/...elieved-created-around-9000-13000-years-ago/\

Talk about leaving your mark ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Residents shocked by damage after Windsor, Ont., flood - Windsor - CBC News

Rp ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. 

What's this I see on SAP? Doxies running around? On SAP? Good grief!

That and a great shot of a mushroom sent along by Patrick.

The Sunday Whatzit? too.

And that video reminds me of the old movie, 'Attack of the Killer Tomatoes' except it's tumbleweeds.

To round things out, "Why Ethel had to change motels'. 

Quite a collection of 'stuff'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all.
> 
> What's this I see on SAP? Doxies running around? On SAP? Good grief!
> 
> That and a great shot of a mushroom sent along by Patrick.
> 
> The Sunday Whatzit? too.
> 
> And that video reminds me of the old movie, 'Attack of the Killer Tomatoes' except it's tumbleweeds.
> 
> To round things out, "Why Ethel had to change motels'.
> 
> Quite a collection of 'stuff'.


A humorous SAP this morning, Don. Loved the Doxies Collide Running clip. That is what our guys do when they run around the garden. :lmao:

Amazing how the tumbleweeds can take over a road.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way too early for Sunday Brunch. I got up early to take the doxies outside before the rain started to fall this morning. Should be a day of rain here all day ............ and we all know how doxies "love" the rain.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A humorous SAP this morning, Don. Loved the Doxies Collide Running clip. That is what our guys do when they run around the garden. :lmao:
> 
> Amazing how the tumbleweeds can take over a road.


Morning Marc, yes I noticed you on SAP when I was fine tuning a couple of items.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yes I noticed you on SAP when I was fine tuning a couple of items.


Yes, I am still listed as being in Halifax. If your son was on, where would he be located, since he is not in the HMR?


----------



## SINC

Not sure about that Marc, but I shall ask him when next we connect.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure about that Marc, but I shall ask him when next we connect.


I would think that it would be Halifax as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunday Brunch time. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sunday Brunch time. Anyone interested?


Morning Marc, how are things. We are somewhat drying up here....a few showers on the horizon then clearing. Man did we get rain! I'll take a BT coffee is you have it.

Haven't checked the scores yet for the NL. I know the Giants won yesterday, are they okay for the wild card? The Blue Jays won, so that might leave Baltimore, Detroit, and maybe Seattle in the running depending on today's outcome. I think the two wild va d games are good for baseball. What I would like to see, though, is less interleague games as such, but would like to have a chance to see every team, and I would like to see the opposite rules..so if you are an AL team and a NL team visits, you would see NL rules.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, how are things. We are somewhat drying up here....a few showers on the horizon then clearing. Man did we get rain! I'll take a BT coffee is you have it.
> 
> Haven't checked the scores yet for the NL. I know the Giants won yesterday, are they okay for the wild card? The Blue Jays won, so that might leave Baltimore, Detroit, and maybe Seattle in the running depending on today's outcome. I think the two wild va d games are good for baseball. What I would like to see, though, is less interleague games as such, but would like to have a chance to see every team, and I would like to see the opposite rules..so if you are an AL team and a NL team visits, you would see NL rules.


Morning, Rp. Glad to hear that things are getting a bit better, weather wise, in your area. I saw the video clips on The Weather Network. So, your home did not sustain any damage?

The Mets are in and the Giants need to win, or the Cards to lose, the last game of the season. Then, if the reverse happens, the Giants play the Cards for the second wild card spot. The winner plays the Mets, and the winner of that game plays the Cubs in the playoffs. Strange situation.


----------



## Rps

So, I think Seattle is done, but Detroit has 2 games left. If Toronto loses their game Detroit and Toronto will be tied....NOT sure what the tie breaker is for a wild card spot....one game playoff?


----------



## Dr.G.

Both the Tigers and Cards are one game away from being eliminated from one of the two wild card spots. Should there be two teams tied for the last wild card slot (only the Mets have secured their spot), then the two tied teams face off, and they get the second wild card slot. Then these two teams face off in a one game playoff and the winner will face the #1 team in their league. 

Tomorrow marks the 65th anniversary of "the shot heard round the world". I was 4 days short of my 3rd birthday, but I can still recall my dad tossing me up in the air as he, my mom, and other Giant/Dodger fans were gathered outside of our doctor's corner office in our apartment building, and he had the radio on in the open window sill. Obviously, the Giant fans like my mom and dad celebrated as the Dodger fans went back inside, very dejected. It has to be my earliest true memory, since I asked my mother about this moment when the Giants again won a playoff for the pennant back in 1962 ( https://miscbaseball.wordpress.com/2010/10/24/the-giants-winning-the-1962-national-league-playoff/ 

Three into one - Giants and Dodgers played baseball's last three-game playoff series 50 years ago ) She confirmed my memory.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7dVj90zs

When I was a boy growing up in NYC, the World Series was over or nearly over by my birthday.


----------



## Rps

Actually, the Cards got a gift with the blown replay non-call and expedited leaving of the umpires in that Reds game. If the Cards get in it would be a shame they got in in such a bogus manner. Why have a replay system if it isn't used. I mean we have to sit through minutes of review in order to get the call right, but the system broke down in that game. We should go back to the old system.....it was part of the charm of the game.

There was a time in the 40s and 50s that every game in the World Series was played in New York....think of a city that had the Giants, Yankees, Dodgers....man that is history!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually, the Cards got a gift with the blown replay non-call and expedited leaving of the umpires in that Reds game. If the Cards get in it would be a shame they got in in such a bogus manner. Why have a replay system if it isn't used. I mean we have to sit through minutes of review in order to get the call right, but the system broke down in that game. We should go back to the old system.....it was part of the charm of the game.
> 
> There was a time in the 40s and 50s that every game in the World Series was played in New York....think of a city that had the Giants, Yankees, Dodgers....man that is history!


True, I don't understand this 10 second rule at the end of the game.

Yes, growing up in NYC in the 50s was time when from 1949 to 1958, one or both NYC teams were in the World Series. Then, when the Giants and Dodgers moved to SF and LA in 1958, from 1958 until 1966, at least the Yankees or one of these former NYC teams were in the World Series.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vin Scully telling Willie Mays that he was always 'my favorite player' will melt your icy heart | MLB.com

Hanging with Willie Mays and Vin Scully: it's the greatest - SFGate

Reversing the Curse? - San Francisco Giants: The Splash

Today, October 2, 2016. Exactly 80 years since Vin Scully fell in love with the Giants. (yes, you read that correctly)


----------



## Dr.G.

MLB Wild Card: Every playoff scenario following Sunday's games - CBC Sports - Baseball - MLB


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I am still listed as being in Halifax. If your son was on, where would he be located, since he is not in the HMR?





SINC said:


> Not sure about that Marc, but I shall ask him when next we connect.





Dr.G. said:


> I would think that it would be Halifax as well.



It probably will depend on what particular ISP server node is used at the time, I see I'm often pegged at Brentwood, sometimes Saanichton (half way to Sidney) and other thine Sidney.

Just depends on the particular ISP server node one gets routed to.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all.
> 
> What's this I see on SAP? Doxies running around? On SAP? Good grief!
> 
> That and a great shot of a mushroom sent along by Patrick.
> 
> The Sunday Whatzit? too.
> 
> And that video reminds me of the old movie, 'Attack of the Killer Tomatoes' except it's tumbleweeds.
> 
> To round things out, "Why Ethel had to change motels'.
> 
> Quite a collection of 'stuff'.



Just getting to today's SAP and I've also reported that I haven't been getting any ehmac subscription emails to any threads for the last few days, so I'll just have to check manually I guess.

I haven't changed anything and it happened several months ago as well. Oh well.

Anyway, I'd say todays Sunday Whatzit? would be familiar to any handyman or biker and is actually a type of chain break/riveting tool. But I must say it's hard to tell its quality but doesn't look too substantial and hard to tell how long or how many times it would work.

I was surprised but enjoyed seeing that special 'sroom!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow night ............... Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Giants win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Farewell to Vin Scully ............ 80 years after he first became a NY Giants fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

CBC Archives


----------



## Dr.G.

Jays win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's what happens if the Mets, Cardinals, and Giants all tie for NL wild card - CBSSports.com

Luckily, this was avoided. 

Now, I am rooting for the Giants, Mets, Jays and Cubs to win it all, in that order.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early. Seems I have caught Deborah's cold and am now sneezing and blowing my nose frequently.  A bit early for coffee ......... maybe some hot tea and lemon would be wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just saw the playoff schedule. If the World Series goes to 7 games, we could be into November before the season finally ends.

Wed, Nov. 2nd TBD NL Champion at AL Champion


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, hope you feel better as the day progresses. Today on SAP the Whatzit? answer, a skateboard trick and Things I Won't Be Doing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, hope you feel better as the day progresses. Today on SAP the Whatzit? answer, a skateboard trick and Things I Won't Be Doing.


Morning, Don. Feeling a bit better now. Saw you used the chicken and card trick video clip. Still interesting to watch.

Got dizzy from looking at the "Things I Won't Be Doing" picture. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah wants to get a new doxie mobile. I think that it is far too big.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc, you might be right, the bus might be just a little too big. I'm rooting for the Cubs, then the Mets. In the AL its the Jays after that not sure.

A morning smile that is probably SAP suitable...

Little Johnny attended a horse auction with his father. He watched as his father moved from horse to horse, running his hands up and down the horse's legs, rump, and chest. After a few minutes, Johnny asked, "Dad, why are you doing that?" His father replied, "Because when I'm buying horses, I have to make sure that they are healthy and in good shape before I buy. Johnny, looking worried, said, "Dad, I think the UPS guy wants to buy Mom."


Changed my mind.....how about a Cubs vs Indians final!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc, you might be right, the bus might be just a little too big. I'm rooting for the Cubs, then the Mets. In the AL its the Jays after that not sure.
> 
> A morning smile that is probably SAP suitable...
> 
> Little Johnny attended a horse auction with his father. He watched as his father moved from horse to horse, running his hands up and down the horse's legs, rump, and chest. After a few minutes, Johnny asked, "Dad, why are you doing that?" His father replied, "Because when I'm buying horses, I have to make sure that they are healthy and in good shape before I buy. Johnny, looking worried, said, "Dad, I think the UPS guy wants to buy Mom."
> 
> 
> Changed my mind.....how about a Cubs vs Indians final!


Interesting combinations of playoff teams. For me, it is the Giants at the head of the pack.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Up early. Seems I have caught Deborah's cold and am now sneezing and blowing my nose frequently.  A bit early for coffee ......... maybe some hot tea and lemon would be wise.



And a spoonful of honey to help kill the littler bugs and help ease the throat!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And a spoonful of honey to help kill the littler bugs and help ease the throat!!!


Good idea, Patrick. Deborah has some organic honey that I shall use.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah wants to get a new doxie mobile. I think that it is far too big.



Wouldn't the doxies complain of lack of play area???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wouldn't the doxies complain of lack of play area???


Good point ............ but you have not see the upstairs of this vehicle ........... a doxie playground.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea, Patrick. Deborah has some organic honey that I shall use.



Hmmm…??? organic honey????  

Organic Honey Is A Sweet Illusion - Scientific American Blog Network
The Mystery Behind Organic Honey
What Makes Organic Honey Different?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? organic honey????
> 
> Organic Honey Is A Sweet Illusion - Scientific American Blog Network
> The Mystery Behind Organic Honey
> What Makes Organic Honey Different?


Well, it's local from the NS Annapolis Valley and does not cost more than regular honey in the stores.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hate being sick. It's just a cold, but I still hate the feeling.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Britain's Atlantis' found at bottom of North sea - a huge undersea world swallowed by the sea in 7000BC ...

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Well, it's local from the NS Annapolis Valley and does not cost more than regular honey in the stores.


We buy ours directly form an Apiarist in Fernie. No pasteurization. Minimal crystallization even over an entire winter.

No one has ever given a sane reason for pasteurizing honey.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We buy ours directly form an Apiarist in Fernie. No pasteurization. Minimal crystallization even over an entire winter.
> 
> No one has ever given a sane reason for pasteurizing honey.


Same here, but since I don't understand the need for pasteurization of honey, I go with what Deborah likes, since I like it too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Orioles-Blue Jays AL Wild Card ................ Winner take ALL.

Go Jays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> …
> No one has ever given a sane reason for pasteurizing honey.



Lots of sane reasonable reasons for pasteurizing honey, just use google and/or check out some bee honey sites and their info pages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goy boyfriend assumes Rosh Hashanah some kind of relative - Funny Stuff

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. Still feeling under the weather. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got up to go to the bathroom and I could not stop sneezing and blowing my nose. So, best to just get up and start the day ....... at 4AM.  No coffee brewing yet, but there is some OJ that is fresh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might like this joke.

There is talk of a new Star Wars movie with Donald Trump playing Darth Vader's evil brother. Trump will play the role of Taxi Vader in the film.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry to hear you are still fighting a cold. Today on SAP an unexpected shower for a little girl, finally we find out what THAT sign really means and How Sparrow Hawks Catch Garden Birds in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sorry to hear you are still fighting a cold. Today on SAP an unexpected shower for a little girl, finally we find out what THAT sign really means and How Sparrow Hawks Catch Garden Birds in our video.


"So that's what those signs mean . . ." :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready for anyone up just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the SAP Globe still has me in Halifax, NS. I think that Patrick is correct in that this is where the main ISP server is located for Bell Aliant in this area of NS. I would assume that your son will also be in Halifax.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, you might like this joke.
> 
> There is talk of a new Star Wars movie with Donald Trump playing Darth Vader's evil brother. Trump will play the role of Taxi Vader in the film.


Great line!


----------



## Rps

How about this one Marc,

A man is driving down a country road, when he spots Donald Trump standing in the middle of a huge field of grass. He pulls the car over to the side of the road and notices that "The Donald" is just standing there, doing nothing, looking at nothing.

The man gets out of the car, walks all the way out to him and asks him, "Ah excuse me mister Trump, but what are you doing?"

"The Donald" replies, "I'm trying to win a Nobel Prize."

"How?" asks the man, puzzled.

"Well, I heard they give the Nobel Prize . . . to people who are out standing in their field."


----------



## Dr.G.

rps said:


> great line!


:d


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> How about this one Marc,
> 
> A man is driving down a country road, when he spots Donald Trump standing in the middle of a huge field of grass. He pulls the car over to the side of the road and notices that "The Donald" is just standing there, doing nothing, looking at nothing.
> 
> The man gets out of the car, walks all the way out to him and asks him, "Ah excuse me mister Trump, but what are you doing?"
> 
> "The Donald" replies, "I'm trying to win a Nobel Prize."
> 
> "How?" asks the man, puzzled.
> 
> "Well, I heard they give the Nobel Prize . . . to people who are out standing in their field."


I don't get it? Keep in mind that I have a head cold and not thinking straight today. XX)


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, you might like this joke.
> 
> There is talk of a new Star Wars movie with Donald Trump playing Darth Vader's evil brother. Trump will play the role of Taxi Vader in the film.


Just wondering if the love interest would be Ella Vader.....I thought it would lift the script.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just wondering if the love interest would be Ella Vader.....I thought it would lift the script.


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Please explain the Nobel Prize joke. Merci, mon ami


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> How about this one Marc,
> 
> A man is driving down a country road, when he spots Donald Trump standing in the middle of a huge field of grass. He pulls the car over to the side of the road and notices that "The Donald" is just standing there, doing nothing, looking at nothing.
> 
> The man gets out of the car, walks all the way out to him and asks him, "Ah excuse me mister Trump, but what are you doing?"
> 
> "The Donald" replies, "I'm trying to win a Nobel Prize."
> 
> "How?" asks the man, puzzled.
> 
> "Well, I heard they give the Nobel Prize . . . to people who are out standing in their field."


Oh .............. now I get it. Outstanding and out standing ................ duh ..............


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Oh .............. now I get it. Outstanding and out standing ................ duh ..............



Wow, that really must be some super thick head cold you have there Marc to have it so plugged up…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow, that really must be some super thick head cold you have there Marc to have it so plugged up…


It is, and because of the meds I take, I can't take any cold meds. I even forgot the names our three doxies this morning. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Just noticed that we have all reached 10,000,000 hits in The Shang. Quite the accomplishment for all those, present and departed in our Shang family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ancient Mayan codex found to be oldest document from the Americas | Fox News

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Need some sleep now. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

Not sure how to reconcile this with the Doxies in here....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Not sure how to reconcile this with the Doxies in here....


Mark, Twain loved cats and had an Irish Wolf Hound. No doxies. Still, he was a lover of dogs.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early again after a sneezing and blowing my nose bout. Too early for coffee, so I shall try the tea and honey routine once again.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, perhaps a shot of brandy would calm things down? 

Today on SAP a trick you can do to put a coin through glass in our video, Patrick's question about a car battery install and the best cereals of all time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, perhaps a shot of brandy would calm things down?
> 
> Today on SAP a trick you can do to put a coin through glass in our video, Patrick's question about a car battery install and the best cereals of all time.


Morning, Don. Maybe later, since I do have to work and I have to drive to pick up the mail. Loved the "How To Push A Coin Through Glass" video.

Also, I always like to watch the steam rising off of the SAP coffee cup. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Not a surprise as I get more comments from readers on that steaming cup of coffee than any other thing on SAP, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not a surprise as I get more comments from readers on that steaming cup of coffee than any other thing on SAP, Marc.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some real coffee now. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Morning again Marc, sure thing on that coffee now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again Marc, sure thing on that coffee now.


Coming right up, mon ami. 

I have been trying that coin trick. I see how it is done, but one needs a great deal of practice to make it work.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, mon ami.
> 
> I have been trying that coin trick. I see how it is done, but one needs a great deal of practice to make it work.


Well, keep at it Marc, just imagine how you will amaze your friends at your next dinner party!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, keep at it Marc, just imagine how you will amaze your friends at your next dinner party!


True. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

“It’s good to have money and the things that money can buy, but it’s good, too, to check up once in a while and make sure that you haven’t lost the things that money can’t buy.” — George Lorimer


----------



## Rps

Would loved to have been at the Jays game last night. To tell you the truth I thought they blew it in the 9th with 2 on and no runs. The baseball gods only give you so many chances to put it away. Jays are weak in left hand pitching, better hope the bats are going in Texas....I think Boston will be okay, it's getting past Texas that is the problem. Tonight Mets and Giants. That will be an interesting matchup. Although you are a Giants fan Marc, my spidey sense tells me the Mets will prevail....but it is an even year😚😚😚


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Would loved to have been at the Jays game last night. To tell you the truth I thought they blew it in the 9th with 2 on and no runs. The baseball gods only give you so many chances to put it away. Jays are weak in left hand pitching, better hope the bats are going in Texas....I think Boston will be okay, it's getting past Texas that is the problem. Tonight Mets and Giants. That will be an interesting matchup. Although you are a Giants fan Marc, my spidey sense tells me the Mets will prevail....but it is an even year&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;


We shall see, mon ami If the Giants can't make it to the next round, I would be happy for the Mets.


----------



## Dr.G.

If I was feeling better I would be out mowing the lawn. Guess I shall have a nap instead. The joys of being semi-retired with a head cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLB Preview - San Francisco Giants at New York Mets - Oct 05, 2016 - CBSSports.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the Giants-Mets game right now. Go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah sent this to me. Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the pitcher's battle through have the Giants/Mets game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bug humbar. Giants really had the chance to blow the game wide open, and then could not score.


----------



## Dr.G.

3 Run Homer by Gillaspie in the top of the 9th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The Giants win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Still glowing in the glow of the victory the Giants had over the Mets last night. So, everything is on the house today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was a unique SAP video clip, namely "Moose Attacks Lawnmower"


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild-card shutout is just the latest line in Bumgarner's Hall-worthy playoff resume - CBSSports.com

Wow!!!!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Just trying to get back to sleep after getting SAP up pretty early today. Good for the Giants! For now I shall be cheering on the Jays. Should they falter I will join you with the Giants.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Just trying to get back to sleep after getting SAP up pretty early today. Good for the Giants! For now I shall be cheering on the Jays. Should they falter I will join you with the Giants.


Morning, Don. I am hoping for a Jays-Giants World Series, with the Giants winning. If the Jays win, I shall not be too sad. Then, I am hoping for a Boston-Cubs World Series with the Cubs finally winning.


----------



## Dr.G.

New York, San Francisco mayors wager Willie Mays jerseys | theScore.com

Luckily, the Giants won last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

" What can we gain by sailing to the moon if we are not able to cross the abyss that separates us from ourselves? This is the most important of all voyages of discovery."
Thomas Merton


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> New York, San Francisco mayors wager Willie Mays jerseys | theScore.com
> 
> Luckily, the Giants won last night.


Congrats Marc, the curse of the even number year strikes again. I didnt see an inning as my MLB logged out....must have been overload demand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrats Marc, the curse of the even number year strikes again. I didnt see an inning as my MLB logged out....must have been overload demand.


I watched in on my TV. First game in ages that I have watched from start to finish.


----------



## SINC

With today's game for the Jays starting at 2:30 p.m. local time, I will be able to watch the entire game. I love afternoon ball games!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> With today's game for the Jays starting at 2:30 p.m. local time, I will be able to watch the entire game. I love afternoon ball games!


Yes, so do I. Hopefully, there will be no bench clearing brawls this year. We shall see.

Go Jays!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

It just hit 20C at 3PM here in Lunenburg. Still sunny blue skies and no breezes to speak of. Still feels like summer. Even the doxies are just seeking out the shade. Everyone is out mowing their lawns. If I am feeling better, I shall do the same tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting ready for the Jays game. Go Jays!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great start for the Jays.


----------



## SINC

Half way home and up seven zip is pretty darn good. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Half way home and up seven zip is pretty darn good. :clap:


Give some credit to Marco Estrada as well. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The Jays should save some of this offense for the next game. This is turning into a rout.


----------



## Dr.G.

At least Bautista did not do a bat flip on his homer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II to return ‘full circle' to wooden rudder after steel version proves heavy | The Chronicle Herald

NOW they do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Yep, it was a game to be enjoyed by Jays fans, but as an old baseball great once said, "It ain't over til it's over" would seem to be the thing to consider until three games are won.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, it was a game to be enjoyed by Jays fans, but as an old baseball great once said, "It ain't over til it's over" would seem to be the thing to consider until three games are won.


All too true. We shall see. Go Jays!!!!!! Go Giants!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> All too true. We shall see. Go Jays!!!!!! Go Giants!!!!!!


Can't disagree with that!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Can't disagree with that!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bluenose II to return â€˜full circle' to wooden rudder after steel version proves heavy | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> NOW they do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Now do we just wait and see if all the incompetent overpaid expert A.H.'s can screw up this latest update… 

Just mind boggling …


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Now do we just wait and see if all the incompetent overpaid expert A.H.'s can screw up this latest update…
> 
> Just mind boggling …


Amen brother. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP what better way to celebrate the beginning of Fall than watching cute puppies playing in big piles of rustling leaves in our video?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP what better way to celebrate the beginning of Fall than watching cute puppies playing in big piles of rustling leaves in our video?


Morning, Don. I will go to see that SAP video clip now. I know that our doxies love to play in piles of leaves when I start to rake them. None are on the ground yet, but soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute clip, Don. Looked like doxies at the end. I have to make sure that all of our doxies are inside before I go out with the lawn mower and mulch the dry leaves in late Nov. into the lawn with my lawn mower. I need to make sure that none are hiding in a small pile.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cute clip, Don. Looked like doxies at the end. I have to make sure that all of our doxies are inside before I go out with the lawn mower and mulch the dry leaves in late Nov. into the lawn with my lawn mower. I need to make sure that none are hiding in a small pile.


Morning Marc, there is a doxie on SAP again tomorrow, albeit with a very unusual pal. Stay tuned.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don. Interesting that the shadow from the so-called alien antenna is going the wrong way. Stereo images would be much more enlightening.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, there is a doxie on SAP again tomorrow, albeit with a very unusual pal. Stay tuned.


We shall see. Gotta love those doxies ............ :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Felling so-so still, but with 21C temps and sunshine , the lawn must be mowed. Off I go ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished mowing the lawn. Now I can sit back and watch the Jays game, which I taped from the start.


----------



## SINC

Jays off to a good start, hope it continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Jays off to a good start, hope it continues.


So I see. All caught up in the game. Love the PVR.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still strange to see The Shang thread at over 10,000,000 views. Never thought we would get that far.


----------



## Dr.G.

I may have to get a nap this afternoon. The Giants-Cubs game starts at 1015PM here in Lunenburg ............... and I want to watch it all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jays win again!!!!!!!!!! 4 homers but only 5 runs. Strange.


----------



## SINC

Yep, so far so good.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, so far so good.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

1,600-Year-Old Mayan Tablet discovered in ancient ruins in the jungle of Guatemala.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.

Go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Sadly, the Giants lost a nail biter last night.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I see the Giants lost a close one last night to the Cubs, Marc. They need a win now to even things up.

As promised, a doxie is once again on SAP along with bubbles. Lots of bubbles.


----------



## SINC

It was 51 years ago today that I married Ann, the love of my life, In some ways it seems like yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy anniversary, Don. I keep forgetting that you day comes a day after my birthday. Guess the mind does fade with age. Still, give Ann my best. Any big plans?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I see the Giants lost a close one last night to the Cubs, Marc. They need a win now to even things up.
> 
> As promised, a doxie is once again on SAP along with bubbles. Lots of bubbles.


Yes, close ............ but no cigar. 

I had seen the "Doxie And Lion Are Pals!" clip before. Still looks unreal.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It was 51 years ago today that I married Ann, the love of my life, In some ways it seems like yesterday.



WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS for your 51st ANNIVERSARY!!


No doubt your wife needs and deserves a medal. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, all. How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Aurora

Sinc, you are very fortunate and so is your lovely wife. Not too many of us can chalk up fifty one years of married life. You say it seems like yesterday and if it was bad, then it would seem like forever. Blessings to you both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> Sinc, you are very fortunate and so is your lovely wife. Not too many of us can chalk up fifty one years of married life. You say it seems like yesterday and if it was bad, then it would seem like forever. Blessings to you both.


:clap::clap::clap::clap: Very true, Aurora.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, all. How is everyone tonight?



Just waiting for eldest son and partner to arrive who got the Air North Direct charter flight yesterday, right to Victoria from Whitehorse on their Thanksgiving Special. Seems to have become an annual event!! Stayed overnight at "the other house" but we get them this evening and overnight at our house.

Then off to the local Prairie Inn Neighbourhood Pub for dinner and a drink.

Great old place and some of their menu items are just toooo much, like their famous Belly Buster.

Couldn't find a proper menu and photos so you'll need to do some googling if you're really interested or just try this for a quick look:
http://tinyurl.com/hpgnsgu


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just waiting for eldest son and partner to arrive who got the Air North Direct charter flight yesterday, right to Victoria from Whitehorse on their Thanksgiving Special. Seems to have become an annual event!! Stayed overnight at "the other house" but we get them this evening and overnight at our house.
> 
> Then off to the local Prairie Inn Neighbourhood Pub for dinner and a drink.
> 
> Great old place and some of their menu items are just toooo much, like their famous Belly Buster.
> 
> Couldn't find a proper menu and photos so you'll need to do some googling if you're really interested or just try this for a quick look:
> http://tinyurl.com/hpgnsgu


Cool. Our local pub, all of four blocks away from here, is The Knot Pub. The Knot Pub of Lunenburg

Good to have family together on Thanksgiving. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/dreaming-of-a-white-thanksgiving-heres-where/73023/

Don, looks like a bit more snow and cold is headed your way. I hope that this does not ruin any family get together plans. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the Giants just lost Game #2. 

So, time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Too bad about that Giants loss Marc, but thy still have a chance.

Today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit? may be a puzzle to some, a diagram of Japanese wood joinery and a video about sushi. Full disclosure, I have never had sushi nor will I ever have sushi. Raw fish is off my list.


----------



## SINC

It still continues to snow and will do so for most of the day again today. Some melting occurred yesterday but not fast enough as accumulations continue to grow. This was the scene out of the front windows of the motor home as I watched the BC Winnipeg CFL game yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Looks as if you could use some hot coffee and a hot breakfast prior to Sunday Brunch. Any warm temps and sunshine in the forecast to melt away all that snow?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday brunch, but the coffee is brewing as I write.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, was looking at SAP this morning, and saw the Whatzit pic. Here is a wild, off the wall guess, but I did once see someone use a single strand of chain link to smack on to a new table to give it an antique look before he put on a coat of stain. Could that be the use of that tool in the picture?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, was looking at SAP this morning, and saw the Whatzit pic. Here is a wild, off the wall guess, but I did once see someone use a single strand of chain link to smack on to a new table to give it an antique look before he put on a coat of stain. Could that be the use of that tool in the picture?


That is an excellent guess, Marc. Wrong, but excellent. 

I can see no reason that this item would not do exactly what you observed though. 

However you are right about the 'chain' in part.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is an excellent guess, Marc. Wrong, but excellent.
> 
> I can see no reason that this item would not do exactly what you observed though.
> 
> However you are right about the 'chain' in part.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Good to know that the guess was not as wild as I first thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

" No matter what accomplishments you achieve, somebody helps you." Althea Gibson

As a boy, I actually saw her play tennis ............. is was just practice, but I did see her.


----------



## Dr.G.

77 collisions: First Edmonton snowfall causes traffic havoc - Edmonton - CBC News

Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Giants are facing long odds down 0-2, but they know this drill already - CBSSports.com

You have to believe ...............


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 77 collisions: First Edmonton snowfall causes traffic havoc - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> Stay safe, mon ami.


First light this morning shows the snow continuing to pile up with more on the way again today. It is really coming down now. tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Today we will celebrate Thanksgiving and our anniversary with a turkey and all the trimmings. We will be joined by daughter Crystal, youngest son Matt, his wife Holly and the grandkids Jett and Shiloh. Also joining us will be Robyn, our niece, Ann's youngest sister's daughter who is enrolled in the U of A and far from her home near Stratford, ON. 

Did I mention I LOVE turkey and will be wearing my appropriate T-Shirt?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. No barnyard buzzard for us, today will be roast chicken. Don your whatzit, would it be used to clean carpets?

And we have no snow.......................


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. No barnyard buzzard for us, today will be roast chicken. Don your whatzit, would it be used to clean carpets?
> 
> And we have no snow.......................


Morning Rp, nope, not to clean carpets but you are very close with 'clean'.

And we do have snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> First light this morning shows the snow continuing to pile up with more on the way again today. It is really coming down now. tptptptp


It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas ......................... in October.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today we will celebrate Thanksgiving and our anniversary with a turkey and all the trimmings. We will be joined by daughter Crystal, youngest son Matt, his wife Holly and the grandkids Jett and Shiloh. Also joining us will be Robyn, our niece, Ann's youngest sister's daughter who is enrolled in the U of A and far from her home near Stratford, ON.
> 
> Did I mention I LOVE turkey and will be wearing my appropriate T-Shirt?


Good to hear that you will have a true family Thanksgiving, Don. Stay warm and safe.

Be sure to post a picture of Jett and Shiloh and Ely together. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. No barnyard buzzard for us, today will be roast chicken. Don your whatzit, would it be used to clean carpets?
> 
> And we have no snow.......................


Morning, Rp. Ready for some Sunday Brunch .............. or just coffee?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Ready for some Sunday Brunch .............. or just coffee?


Coffee would be great Marc. Did you watch game yesterday? Might be a tough ride in San Fran, but they have been there before.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Coffee would be great Marc. Did you watch game yesterday? Might be a tough ride in San Fran, but they have been there before.


Coming right up, Rp.

Yes, watched the game from start to finish, just like game #1. :-(


----------



## Rps

Well Marc, they have been down that road before and the Cubs have had some legendary collapses. My fear, if that is the word, is the Jays....it may be sweep or done. I still think the Jays are a little weak in the left hand department. Boston is a surprise don't you think?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well Marc, they have been down that road before and the Cubs have had some legendary collapses. My fear, if that is the word, is the Jays....it may be sweep or done. I still think the Jays are a little weak in the left hand department. Boston is a surprise don't you think?


All too true, Rp. 

Yes, let the Jays just wrap it up and move on.

Yes, Boston is a big surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great "Destination St. John's" video ad

Rick Mercer, Mary Walsh, and Allan Hawco among familiar faces in St. John’s tourism video | National Post


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Rp, nope, not to clean carpets but you are very close with 'clean'.
> 
> And we do have snow.



WOW!! That is definitely snow you have there!! How often do you get to have a white Thanksgiving???

As for today's Sunday Whatzit?, I'd have to say it's an old antique chain mail pot scrubber with handle and usually used on cast iron cookware.

Sort of the pre-SOS or stainless scrubber pads and still carried in some good cook/kitchen stores but usually without any handle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Before the Deluge
Jackson Browne

Some of them were dreamers
And some of them were fools
Who were making plans and thinking of the future
With the energy of the innocent
They were gathering the tools
They would need to make their journey back to nature
While the sand slipped through the opening
And their hands reached for the golden ring
With their hearts they turned to each other's heart for refuge
In the troubled years that came before the deluge

Some of them knew pleasure
And some of them knew pain
And for some of them it was only the moment that mattered
And on the brave and crazy wings of youth
They went flying around in the rain
And their feathers, once so fine, grew torn and tattered
And in the end they traded their tired wings
For the resignation that living brings
And exchanged… 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8y45mAGJRA


----------



## Dr.G.

Took the doxies outside just as the rain was starting to fall. This may be it for the night if it starts to come down really hard. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to a lull in the rain. It has been pounding the south side of the house all night, but there is a bit of a break just now, so out go the doxies. Much more rain is in the forecast, but at least they have been out once this morning. I am starting some coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good to see your drought has ended with a good rain, unlike our more snow today and -6° temps. How about them Jays!

Today on SAP the Whatzit? answer, but Patrick knew it all along, the men's room at a Dixie Chicks concert and a magic trick mishap caused by a small child.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good to see your drought has ended with a good rain, unlike our more snow today and -6° temps. How about them Jays!
> 
> Today on SAP the Whatzit? answer, but Patrick knew it all along, the men's room at a Dixie Chicks concert and a magic trick mishap caused by a small child.


Morning, Don. Yes, I recorded both the entire debate and Jays game. Great ending to both.

More snow??? XX)

Loved the "First Aid Kit - America" clip in SAP this morning.


----------



## SINC

I had to add this video to SAP this morning. Dunno how I could forget to include it on this day. Have put it here for any of you who missed it on SAP. Happy Thanksgiving! 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had to add this video to SAP this morning. Dunno how I could forget to include it on this day. Have put it here for any of you who missed it on SAP. Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


A classic. "As God is my witness .......... I thought turkeys could fly." :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Still lots of wind and rain this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://rumble.com/v2zjqp-ufo-filmed-from-airplane-over-atlanta-ga-usa.html?mref=7jwq&mc=bpxp1

Strange. Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://rumble.com/v2zjqp-ufo-filmed-from-airplane-over-atlanta-ga-usa.html?mref=7jwq&mc=bpxp1
> 
> Strange. Don, some SAP filler material?


Actually Marc, I grabbed that one early this morning when I saw it, but thanks. Great minds 'n all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually Marc, I grabbed that one early this morning when I saw it, but thanks. Great minds 'n all.


Good to know, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally the rain has stopped and the wind is dying down to about 40km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, any pics of your grandchildren and Ely??????


----------



## Dr.G.

Recently discovered diaries from Ancient Egypt reveal amazing details about the construction of the pyramids

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Indians sweep Boston. Next stop ............... a Jays sweep???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The Indians sweep Boston. Next stop ............... a Jays sweep???


I woud be happy with winning four games in any way they can get them.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video looks at how to drive a Model T. While not the fist car I ever drove, I did drive one a buddy and I bought for $35 after tinkering with it to get it running. Once running, we sold it for $100, a tidy profit in the early 1960s. And no, it was not as hard to drive as the video claims, Pretty straight forward once you mastered the three pedals and the hand throttle.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, any pics of your grandchildren and Ely??????


Sorry Marc, but I completely forgot to take any.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Recently discovered diaries from Ancient Egypt reveal amazing details about the construction of the pyramids
> 
> Don, some SAP filler material?


Thanks Marc, got it.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I see your Giants still have some life, good on them!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I woud be happy with winning four games in any way they can get them.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry Marc, but I completely forgot to take any.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I see your Giants still have some life, good on them!


Yes, never say die if you are a Giants fan. Granted, it took 13 innings, but they won their 10th straight game when facing postseason elimination.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is just about ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

First pot of coffee is gone, so I shall make some fresh to see if I can attract some action here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Today would have marked John Lennon's 76th birthday. It's a reminder of how young we lost him and how much he had left to live and share. 

In these troubled times I choose his vision of inclusion, peace and love. 

"Imagine all the people

Living life in peace...

You may say I’m a dreamer

But I’m not the only one..."

We miss you John. May your spirit and music live on."

Dan Rather


----------



## Dr.G.

I love blueberries. :love2: :love2:

"Nova Scotia has approximately 44,000 acres of wild blueberries with a 2015 “farm gate value” of approximately $32 million. Across Atlantic Canada, that figure is closer to $85 million.

According to the Wild Blueberry Producers Association of Nova Scotia, 2015 saw Nova Scotia produce a record-breaking 65 million pounds of the fruit, up from the previous year’s also record-breaking 62 million pounds."

NowNS: Joint bid to get bees busy will boost blueberry businesses | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/thedodosite/videos/947982872003055/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED

This is why we do NOT let our doxies dig and stop them at the first sign of digging.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very slow day here in The Shang. I hope all are well today.


----------



## SINC

That happens when an old work colleague from Penticton shows up and we hit the bar for a 'few' this afternoon and takes time away from time for the thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That happens when an old work colleague from Penticton shows up and we hit the bar for a 'few' this afternoon and takes time away from time for the thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the Giants vs Cubs game without any interruptions. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> That happens when an old work colleague from Penticton shows up and we hit the bar for a 'few' this afternoon and takes time away from time for the thread.


I think that's called taking care of priorities!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall have some OtHD coffee brewing when you rise and shine and face a new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Giants' even-year magic ran out.  The Cubs deserve plenty of credit, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is never too late to be what you might have been."
~George Eliot~


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> The Giants' even-year magic ran out.  The Cubs deserve plenty of credit, however.


Caught the last two innings. Absolutely stunning the way they snatched de feet from da jaws of victory.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Caught the last two innings. Absolutely stunning the way they snatched de feet from da jaws of victory.


Sadly, yes, Bob. This is what the Cubs usually do. Still, the better team won. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Somehow very appropriate! . . ." Cute ............... but not for women, according to my wife, Deborah.


----------



## Dr.G.

During WWI, due to anti-German sentiment in the US, dachshunds were renamed "liberty hounds".


----------



## Dr.G.

Sayhuite Stone - the mystery behind the giant rock contain more than 200 geometric and zoomorphic figures

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all ............ or some of you ............ or anyone tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Hopefully there will be some showing up to have some with me.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am having issues with my ISP being very slow and it is taking me an hour or better to upload SAP, normally an under 10 minute function.

I have not been feeling well for the past two days which seems to add to the time required. I am able to sleep for hours on end, so that helps with some relief, but seem to be better this a.m. I must have caught what you had.

Today on SAP a drag race like you have never seen before, a dog living happily ever after and Is Beer Healthier Than Milk?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Don, I hope you feel better. It might take a week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...c05ac4-90ea-11e6-a6a3-d50061aa9fae_story.html

Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Feels like summer outside. I was in shorts, no tee shirt, picking about 15 tomatoes off of my plant which seems to keep producing. Will have to mow the lawn once again on Sunday. This seems to be the summer that keeps on giving. Hopefully, we shall be in for a mild winter. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Unlike we who are under a weather warning for possible heavy rain/snow for the next 36 hours. Plus the Farmers Almanac predicts a cold winter with heavy snowfall for the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Unlike we who are under a weather warning for possible heavy rain/snow for the next 36 hours. Plus the Farmers Almanac predicts a cold winter with heavy snowfall for the west.


Yikes!  At least rain would wash away all of your snow. Still, one can't argue with the Farmer's Almanac. I find their predictions are more accurate that Environment Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Kindness and compassion toward all living things is the mark of a civilized society." Cesar Chavez


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. How is everyone today?


----------



## SINC

Well, I for one am better than yesterday. Onward and upward.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I for one am better than yesterday. Onward and upward.


Good to hear you are feeling a bit better, Don. Stay warm and dry.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, I for one am better than yesterday. Onward and upward.



Good to hear, and we also got hit over the Thanksgiving weekend as did some of our friends and relatives.

There seems to be some early Fall bugs going around already but feeling better after a few days.

I'm sure pumpkin pie with whipped cream or ice cream is a good cure.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good to hear, and we also got hit over the Thanksgiving weekend as did some of our friends and relatives.
> 
> There seems to be some early Fall bugs going around already but feeling better after a few days.
> 
> I'm sure pumpkin pie with whipped cream or ice cream is a good cure.


Strange bug from coast to coast, Patrick. Mine was just a head cold, and was helped with a home made plum cake and vanilla ice cream that Deborah made (both the cake AND the ice cream). :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Archeologists Discovered a Giant 'Super Henge' Underneath Stonehenge

Don, some filler SAP material?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Archeologists Discovered a Giant 'Super Henge' Underneath Stonehenge
> 
> Don, some filler SAP material?



Marc, have you not seen the explanation graphic…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, have you not seen the explanation graphic…???


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, ever seen a trumpkin? Also a dog who sucks at hide and seek in our video and me and my shadow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, ever seen a trumpkin? Also a dog who sucks at hide and seek in our video and me and my shadow.


Morning, Don. A Trumpkin???? 

My son, Stephen, used to do that with his shadow.

I have seen this hide and seek video clip before. Sadly, there have been a few doxies over the years who were just like this dog. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am better but not yet fully recovered. 

Technical issues with a new version of RapidWeaver that just won't co-operate has forced me back to El Capitan until RealMac get their poop together. Meanwhile I am labouring to reinstall El Cap on the MBP as I use the Mini for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I hope that you are feeling better soon, Don. Lots of rest helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a freshly brewed pot of coffee ready when you rise to face this new day.


----------



## Dr.G.

"When we tug at a single thing in nature, we find it attached to the rest of the world." John Muir


----------



## SINC

I went to bed at 8 and got up at 11:30 and have finally finished and got control back on RW on my MBP. What a long and horrible ordeal. RealMac has really dropped the ball on this upgrade. Now to head back to bed for some much needed sleep until I have to get up and take Ann to the doctors by 11 this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I went to bed at 8 and got up at 11:30 and have finally finished and got control back on RW on my MBP. What a long ad horrible ordeal. RealMac has really dropped the ball on this upgrade. Now to head back to bed for some much needed sleep until I have to get up and take Ann to the doctors by 11 this morning.


Have a good rest, mon ami. :yawn:


----------



## CubaMark

Good morning, all. TCIF!!!!

Don, hoping all goes well with Ann's appointment today.

Marc: Yep, we are all part of one big thing. We treat others badly at our own peril.

Up earlier than normal this morning for no particular reason, took advantage of the extra half-hour to do up a chocolate-coffee latte for me and the missus, cook up some egg sandwiches topped with a great little salami I found unexpectedly at the grocery store, and having dropped the boy at preschool and the wife at the pool, I'm settling down in my office to deal with the many crises of the day, not the least of which includes news yesterday that the university is in "technical bankruptcy" and our paycheques won't be forthcoming this weekend. Hmmmmm.... a reason, finally, the push I need to finally get out of this desert? One more nail in the coffin...

Have a stupendous day, fellows.


----------



## SINC

Well, my sleep lasted all of 15 minutes. I forgot to close the bedroom door and I awoke to a wet cold nose and a 'wash job' from Ely who wanted me to get up and share some toast with her. I have a single slice of toast each morning with her and feed her the hard crusts while I east the centre of a plain piece of toast. That is now done and I dare not go back to sleep or I will be too groggy to drive as the big storm has indeed arrived although it is very light snow so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Good morning, all. TCIF!!!!
> 
> Don, hoping all goes well with Ann's appointment today.
> 
> Marc: Yep, we are all part of one big thing. We treat others badly at our own peril.
> 
> Up earlier than normal this morning for no particular reason, took advantage of the extra half-hour to do up a chocolate-coffee latte for me and the missus, cook up some egg sandwiches topped with a great little salami I found unexpectedly at the grocery store, and having dropped the boy at preschool and the wife at the pool, I'm settling down in my office to deal with the many crises of the day, not the least of which includes news yesterday that the university is in "technical bankruptcy" and our paycheques won't be forthcoming this weekend. Hmmmmm.... a reason, finally, the push I need to finally get out of this desert? One more nail in the coffin...
> 
> Have a stupendous day, fellows.


Sorry to hear about this "nail" situation, Mark. Still no luck with any positions here in Canada?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, my sleep lasted all of 15 minutes. I forgot to close the bedroom door and I awoke to a wet cold nose and a 'wash job' from Ely who wanted me to get up and share some toast with her. I have a single slice of toast each morning with her and feed her the hard crusts while I east the centre of a plain piece of toast. That is now done and I dare not go back to sleep or I will be too groggy to drive as the big storm has indeed arrived although it is very light snow so far.


Sorry to hear about this lack of sleep, Don. This is exactly why we don't let the doxies upstairs into our bedroom. Is Ann still unable to drive due to her operation?


----------



## SINC

No Marc, Ann can drive fine. Snow today so I volunteered.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, Ann can drive fine. Snow today so I volunteered.


So, you drive and shovel. You are quite the mensch. Good for you. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOk8Tm815lE

Just got back from a great concert at the local Anglican Church to hear Beethoven 5th symphony. Excellent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

This Breathtaking Nova Scotian Town Is Picture Perfect For A Fall Day Trip | Narcity Halifax

Some nice pics of Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Going to watch a really close Jays-Indians game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. As always, fresh coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, the Jays lost last night.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to know the Jays lost Marc, but I was much too tired to stay up and watch. I went to bed at 7 and did not wake until 4:30 this morning and still feel like I could sleep more.

Today on SAP how to bag a cobra and Does Coffee Cause Cancer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, sad about your Jays. At least you got some sleep. How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Supermoon and hunter's moon combine for 'spectacular' view this weekend - Technology & Science - CBC News

A great event tonight to watch.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Too bad the Jays lost. It is early in the series. I was watching up to the 5th, they left tooooooo MANY on base. The baseball gods only give you so many chances. I fear the Indians.....I think they have better pitching. Tonight I will watch hockey's equivalent of the Cubs......yes Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Too bad the Jays lost. It is early in the series. I was watching up to the 5th, they left tooooooo MANY on base. The baseball gods only give you so many chances. I fear the Indians.....I think they have better pitching. Tonight I will watch hockey's equivalent of the Cubs......yes Toronto.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, it was that one home run that doomed the Jays. A friend of mine is an avid Leafs fan and he waits each year for them to make it all the way to gain the Stanley Cup. I was a freshman in university the last time that happened. 

If the Jays don't win it all this year, I hope that the Cubs finally win. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Edmonton snowfall causes chaos on city streets - Edmonton - CBC News

Don saw this and immediately thought of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Skip the crunches – here's how to really work your core - The Globe and Mail

Hypopressive Method - Coreset Fitness | Hypopressive Method Canada | Pelvic Floor Health

We should start a yoga-like class here in The Shang.


----------



## Rps

Two atoms bump into each other. One says “I’ve lost an electron.” “Are you sure?” “Yes, I’m positive.”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Two atoms bump into each other. One says “I’ve lost an electron.” “Are you sure?” “Yes, I’m positive.”


:lmao::lmao:

An electron walks into a bar and orders a beer. "How much for the beer?" asks the electron. The bartender says, "For you, no charge."


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished mowing the lawn. I figure I shall need to do it one more time for the grass, and then one or two times for the leaves once they fall from the trees. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is rising in the east, with along with a beautiful sunset in the west. Interesting, but only our very first doxie used to howl at the full moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bug Humbar!!! The Jays have lost again. Watching the Leafs beating the Bruins.


----------



## SINC

Just finished lovely pork spare ribs baked in BBQ sauce along with a feed of Butternut squash, Acorn squash, Zucchini, parsnips and sweet taters baked in the oven. Enjoyed all but those darn sweet taters, never did like them.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished lovely pork spare ribs baked in BBQ sauce along with a feed of Butternut squash, Acorn squash, Zucchini, parsnips and sweet taters baked in the oven. Enjoyed all but those darn sweet taters, never did like them.


:clap::clap::clap:

Love all of this, including sweet "taters". Deborah made a pot roast with her secret wine sauce.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, today on SAP the Concorde does a barrel roll in our video, a Backhand Home Run in our daily gif and a French couple who have kept a Gorilla In House For 18 Years. And of course what would Sunday be without the Whatzit?, but Marc will be exempt for today only, as it was he who supplied Bixman with the puzzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall sit silent re the Whatzit, as per your instructions.

Dog Loves Donuts! . . . Not the best sort of food for dogs, but a cute picture nonetheless.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks. Bixman is dealing with some issues with his elderly father out on the west coast and has been there for three weeks now trying to arrange home care for him after an illness. Thus he dug deep into his files and found your submission from some time ago, but it helped free him to do other more pressing things. His thanks to you are included on SAP tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks. Bixman is dealing with some issues with his elderly father out on the west coast and has been there for three weeks now trying to arrange home care for him after an illness. Thus he dug deep into his files and found your submission from some time ago, but it helped free him to do other more pressing things. His thanks to you are included on SAP tomorrow.


Glad to have been of some help.


----------



## pm-r

My subscribed ehmac.ca emails have not been arriving since yesterday for some reason I'll have to check on, but I see today's SAP whatzit seems to be a repeat of an oldie if I recall, but still interesting and intriguing: an Extreme Close-Up of a Tea bag I believe, or similar porous fibers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, 'tis the end of another growing season. I just picked the last of the tomatoes from my two tomato plants since I have a feeling that we might get our first real frost sometime in a couple of weeks. It was sunny and 15C as I picked the last of the red tomatoes and all of the green tomatoes which should ripen over time. All in all, even with the hot and dry summer we experienced here in Lunenburg, I was able to get well over 250 Scotia and plum tomatoes from these two plants. Very prolific. Next will come the leaves turning color and then their falling to the ground. Fall seems to come much later here than in St. John's.


----------



## pm-r

> I was able to get well over 250 Scotia and plum tomatoes from these two plants.


WOW!!! I didn't think they could be so productive. 

What did you feed them or fertilize them with??

PS: And thanks for your recent posts, they seemed to have got my ehmac.ca email subscriptions working again.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! I didn't think they could be so productive.
> 
> What did you feed them or fertilize them with??
> 
> PS: And thanks for your recent posts, they seemed to have got my ehmac.ca email subscriptions working again. [/QUOT
> 
> I did not use any fertilizer, just sheep manure, rich soil and Epsom salt. The salt I think was the key for the number of blossoms that came out and the warm evening temps helped to fertilize them all.


----------



## pm-r

I didn't know of Epsom salts use when growing tomatoes etc.

And sheep manure = one of Nature's own _fertilizers_!!! 

And I suspect your warm sunny weather probably helped this year.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> I didn't know of Epsom salts use when growing tomatoes etc.
> 
> And sheep manure = one of Nature's own _fertilizers_!!!
> 
> And I suspect your warm sunny weather probably helped this year.


Magnesium is something that soils do not easily replenish. Not sure of the formula but Epsom salts should be added to most food garden soils on a reasonably frequent basis.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I didn't know of Epsom salts use when growing tomatoes etc.
> 
> And sheep manure = one of Nature's own _fertilizers_!!!
> 
> And I suspect your warm sunny weather probably helped this year.


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Magnesium is something that soils do not easily replenish. Not sure of the formula but Epsom salts should be added to most food garden soils on a reasonably frequent basis.


Exactly. Epsom salts enrich the soil with needed magnesium.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I didn't know of Epsom salts use when growing tomatoes etc.
> 
> And sheep manure = one of Nature's own _fertilizers_!!!
> 
> And I suspect your warm sunny weather probably helped this year.


Here’s Why Every Gardener Should Always Keep A Supply Of Epsom Salt…

true


----------



## Dr.G.

An Atlantic Canadian speech pattern, explained - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how are you feeling today? Any word from Caman, John, et al?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/thisisinsidertravel/videos/1629837434010086/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED

Not in my lifetime ....................


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, how are you feeling today? Any word from Caman, John, et al?


Morning Marc, I am much better, thanks but sadly no word from John nor Caman. In fact Caman's email address comes back as non existent any longer so that now appears to be a dead end.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a perfect six shot demo in our gif and The Restaurant That Employs Grandmas Instead Of Chefs.

Oh yeah, our video today is about golfing dogs. Are those doxies I see?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I am much better, thanks but sadly no word from John nor Caman. In fact Caman's email address comes back as non existent any longer so that now appears to be a dead end.


Morning, Don. Good to hear that you are feeling better. Sorry to hear about the loss of Caman. I wish him well. Hopefully, John will rejoin us soon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Six In A Row Pyramid Shot! = Wow!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, Crusoe and his pal have had many of these sorts of short video clips. He is actually a famous doxie. When he was in for surgery this summer, he received actual get well cards from all over the world.


----------



## SINC

What got me was that he was so nonchalant about putting in six balls in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What got me was that he was so nonchalant about putting in six balls in a row.


True. Wonder how long he had to practice that trick?


----------



## Rps

Morning all, dull here this morning but will brighten up later....should hit 80 today. Not bad for the middle of October.

Marc, any predictions on the Jays? I've been leaning towards a sweep but maybe the home field bounce will help them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, dull here this morning but will brighten up later....should hit 80 today. Not bad for the middle of October.
> 
> Marc, any predictions on the Jays? I've been leaning towards a sweep but maybe the home field bounce will help them.


Afternoon, Rp. Very sunny and 19C here in Lunenburg at just past 1PM. Feels like summer once again.

The Jays need to start hitting and soon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Heard the familiar thump, thump of a tail wagging and looked across the room to see Ely sound asleep. She must have been dreaming about me! 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Heard the familiar thump, thump of a tail wagging and looked across the room to see Ely sound asleep. She must have been dreaming about me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Sweet. The doxies do this sometimes, but mostly they run or dig in their sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 20C at 2PM here. Even in shorts and no tee shirt, it was too hot to garden. I shall remember this day when I shovel snow in Jan. and Feb.


----------



## Dr.G.

Being a Cubs fan means believing in the bad, the good and mostly just believing - CBSSports.com

Rp, an interesting article.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the Jays undistracted. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Watched the Jays drop yet another game. They are really going to have to pull it all together if they want to go to the World Series. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, was too tired to watch the Jays last night so went to bed instead. Glad I did now that I know they lost again.

Today on SAP a guy goes down a bike trail in our video and a chap checking his kids Halloween candy in our gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, was too tired to watch the Jays last night so went to bed instead. Glad I did now that I know they lost again.
> 
> Today on SAP a guy goes down a bike trail in our video and a chap checking his kids Halloween candy in our gif.


Yes, it was a long game.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend who is a professional photographer took this picture just outside of Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Nice. 

And especially nice to see the results of a proper choice of colorful fall trees to line the roadway.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice.
> 
> And especially nice to see the results of a proper choice of colorful fall trees to line the roadway.


Nature's way of guiding one into Lunenburg. Paix, mon ami.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

The case of the missing dogberry: Does this mean a mild winter? - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v479OjZdwEo&feature=youtu.be

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the Jays. This game is going to be close.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Afoot and light-hearted I take to the open road, 
Healthy, free, the world before me, 
The long brown path before me leading wherever I choose. 
Henceforth I ask not good-fortune, I myself am good-fortune, 
Henceforth I whimper no more, postpone no more, need nothing, 
Done with indoor complaints, libraries, querulous criticisms, 
Strong and content I travel the open road. "


https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems-and-poets/poems/detail/48859


----------



## Dr.G.

Smithsonian needs $300,000 to save Dorothy's red slippers - Oct. 18, 2016

Interesting. Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Jays win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

M&M's gets a trendy new filling: Caramel - Oct. 18, 2016

Yuk!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Watched the Cubs go down to defeat, but at least the Jays will be back for another game.


----------



## SINC

Yes the Jays played much better Marc, but can they do it three more times?

Today on SAP n interesting gif of a ship traffic jam in a harbour and a video in 4K of the northern lights.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes the Jays played much better Marc, but can they do it three more times?
> 
> Today on SAP n interesting gif of a ship traffic jam in a harbour and a video in 4K of the northern lights.


Well, they had better win the next game .......... then the next ............. then the next. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh OtHD coffee is brewing. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Watched the Cubs go down to defeat, but at least the Jays will be back for another game.


Morning all, Marc I lost count of how many times the Jays left men on base, it must have been 40 times so far this series.....and no runs.....can't win a series that way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, Marc I lost count of how many times the Jays left men on base, it must have been 40 times so far this series.....and no runs.....can't win a series that way.


True. Their bats need to come alive and stay hot, along with some good pitching for the next three games. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm afternoon. Once the drizzle stopped, I worked a bit in the garden as the doxies raced about the backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we near 6PM. Deborah is making her special meat sauce for a BBQ tonight for some Alberta ribs. Having a glass of red wine in anticipation of this fine meal. Still warm enough that we can eat outside on the porch.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Jays need to start hitting NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Just down the road from us. The picture was taken by a neighbor (who is a professional photographer).


----------



## Dr.G.

DNA reveals the Higgs bison, a hybrid Ice Age species depicted in ancient cave art - Technology & Science - CBC News

An interesting discovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the Jays gave it a run. Now, they join the Giants and will wait until next year.


----------



## pm-r

I guess the players figure that they don't get paid enough to spend all that extra effort and time…

Toronto Blue Jays 2016 Salaries & Payroll Table | Spotrac
Toronto Blue Jays 2016 Player Salaries and Team Payroll - ESPN


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess the players figure that they don't get paid enough to spend all that extra effort and time…
> 
> Toronto Blue Jays 2016 Salaries & Payroll Table | Spotrac
> Toronto Blue Jays 2016 Player Salaries and Team Payroll - ESPN


Factor in that the price of a ticket and a beer and hot dog costs more in TO than in any other ball park.


----------



## SINC

Well, a draught beer in the Oilers new arena is $12. If you want a hot dog to go with it add $9.50. $21.50 for a hot dog and beer to watch a bottom of the league team? No thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, a draught beer in the Oilers new arena is $12. If you want a hot dog to go with it add $9.50. $21.50 for a hot dog and beer to watch a bottom of the league team? No thanks.


How about $17.50 for the beer and $11 for the hot dog, plus the highest ticket prices for whatever seat you select in the major leagues???????????????? XX):greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

In the winter of 1997, when I put my first web course online for MUN's grad students in literacy, I had four grad students from Labrador. They kept reporting temps of -30C .............. before the windchill. I told them that my eyeballs would freeze in those temps, and that I would be dead by dawn.


----------



## SINC

Is this why major league sports are dying? have they finally overpriced themselves out of the average man's ability to pay?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Is this why major league sports are dying? have they finally overpriced themselves out of the average man's ability to pay?


True. Imagine trying to take your family to a game???????????????????


----------



## pm-r

Personally we find the amount of money involved with the pro sports these days to be absurd to the point of nauseating…

And hey, I glanced at some headline today that the big cheeses are going to lower the prices for the Grey Cup this year by making some tickets available for $150.00 or maybe less for some. Year right!!!

Guess who won't be paying a gd&%fn$%# nickel!!!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Is this why major league sports are dying? have they finally overpriced themselves out of the average man's ability to pay?



Well, even though we (wife and I) don't really care or get involved with the sports scene, I see it similar to the Donald Trump followers and supporters and just enough to keep them all alive, and keep the ******* tailgate parties going…

But hey, I do enjoy BBQ smoked ribs…

Speaking of which, I didn't seem to get an invite from Mark or his wife, and I don't know what it would take to get her recipe. Hint, hint!! We need it here on the Wet West Coast and help keep it safe!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Personally we find the amount of money involved with the pro sports these days to be absurd to the point of nauseating…
> 
> And hey, I glanced at some headline today that the big cheeses are going to lower the prices for the Grey Cup this year by making some tickets available for $150.00 or maybe less for some. Year right!!!
> 
> Guess who won't be paying a gd&%fn$%# nickel!!!!


Good for you, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, even though we (wife and I) don't really care or get involved with the sports scene, I see it similar to the Donald Trump followers and supporters and just enough to keep them all alive, and keep the ******* tailgate parties going…
> 
> But hey, I do enjoy BBQ smoked ribs…
> 
> Speaking of which, I didn't seem to get an invite from Mark or his wife, and I don't know what it would take to get her recipe. Hint, hint!! We need it here on the Wet West Coast and help keep it safe!!!


Well, if you mean me .......... Marc ............ and not Cuba Mark ............. she will give her recipe to no one. Her mother passed it on to my wife and her sister, and that is where it shall remain.

FYI .............. the ribs were great. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, if you mean me .......... Marc ............ and not Cuba Mark ............. she will give her recipe to no one. Her mother passed it on to my wife and her sister, and that is where it shall remain.
> 
> FYI ………….. the ribs were great. :love2:




Bummer, about the recipe that is not the ribs.

But I thought you were the only Marc here involved with BBQ and ribs… and sorry for the stupid erroneous auto-spell correction it seems I missed… at least it didn't try this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Bummer, about the recipe that is not the ribs.
> 
> But I thought you were the only Marc here involved with BBQ and ribs… and sorry for the stupid erroneous auto-spell correction it seems I missed… at least it didn't try this time.


Patrick, full disclosure -- I have no experience in using a BBQ. Deborah, born and raise in Alberta, is the expert. I do the cleaning up, so I get the best of the efforts that she does. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP You know it's winter when, and How To Make A Halloween Leg Cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP You know it's winter when, and How To Make A Halloween Leg Cake.


Winter!?!? Way too soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"God sleeps in stones, breathes in plants, dreams in animals, and awakens in human beings."
Hindu Saying


----------



## pm-r

> she will give her recipe to no one. Her mother passed it on to my wife and her sister, and that is where it shall remain.





Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, full disclosure -- I have no experience in using a BBQ. Deborah, born and raise in Alberta, is the expert. I do the cleaning up, so I get the best of the efforts that she does. :love2:



Holy smokes Marc, and here I was led to believe that all New York Jews were famous for their smoked ribs and BBQs and especially their Pastrami and other treats!!!

I'm so disillusioned now.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Holy smokes Marc, and here I was led to believe that all New York Jews were famous for their smoked ribs and BBQs and especially their Pastrami and other treats!!!
> 
> I'm so disillusioned now.


Well, some NYC Jews are famous in this way, but I grew up on the 5th floor of an apartment house, and never saw a BBQ until I went to university. 

Here is my local deli growing up. They did all the cooking. :love2:

HOME to the Best Pastrami You've Ever Eaten


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, some NYC Jews are famous in this way, but I grew up on the 5th floor of an apartment house, and never saw a BBQ until I went to university.
> 
> Here is my local deli growing up. They did all the cooking. :love2:
> 
> HOME to the Best Pastrami You've Ever Eaten



My son managed to get and eat there recently when he was visiting thanks to your suggestion.

I didn't realize it was such a hole-in-the-wall place when I just checked google maps:
http://tinyurl.com/z698hs5

But, the food is great as confirmed by my youngest son. Especially their Pastrami on rye and dill pickle.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My son managed to get and eat there recently when he was visiting thanks to your suggestion.
> 
> I didn't realize it was such a hole-in-the-wall place when I just checked google maps:
> http://tinyurl.com/z698hs5
> 
> But, the food is great as confirmed by my youngest son. Especially their Pastrami on rye and dill pickle.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Tiger Woods casts doubt on Jack Nicklaus's record chase - CNN.com

Don, an interesting article you might like.


----------



## SINC

Tiger states what I have long believed, his downfall was his infidelity and that is such a shame. It rendered him impotent as a golfer.


----------



## SINC

Guess who got a makeover today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tiger states what I have long believed, his downfall was his infidelity and that is such a shame. It rendered him impotent as a golfer.


Very sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Guess who got a makeover today?


So sweet. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Want to go out and watch the meteor shower from the right shoulder of Orion. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to take the doxies outside before the heavy rain starts to fall a bit later this morning. Starting to get the TGIF coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, the Cubs head home to face ghosts, curses and Kershaw ................... and possibly one win away from going to the World Series for the first time since 1945. I am rooting for them to go all the way and win their first World Series title since 1908. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/?fref=nf


Cute ................. if the link works. Check out the pseudo debate.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a great northern flicker I caught this summer, a da who teaches his son about baseball and our video featuring a Russian Couple Adopted An Orphaned Bear 23 Years Ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a great northern flicker I caught this summer, a da who teaches his son about baseball and our video featuring a Russian Couple Adopted An Orphaned Bear 23 Years Ago.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Re "Keep Your Eye On The Ball, Son!", laugh if you will, but my son, Stephen, did the same thing when I was trying to teach him to hit in Tee Ball.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morty visits Dr. Saul, the veterinarian, and says, "My dachshund has a
problem.&#148;
Dr. Saul says, "So, tell me about the doxie and the problem. &#148;
"It's a Jewish doxie. His name is Saul and he can talk," says Morty.
"He can talk?" the doubting doctor asks.
"Watch this!" Morty points to the dog and commands: " Saul, Fetch!"
Saul the dog, begins to walk toward the door, then turns around and says,
"So why are you talking to me like that? You always order me around like I'm
nothing.
And you only call me when you want something.
And then you make me sleep on the floor, with my arthritis.
You give me this fahkahkta food with all the salt and fat, and you tell me it's
a special diet.
It tastes like dreck! YOU should eat it yourself!
And do you ever take me for a decent walk?
NO, it's out of the house, a short pish, and right back home.
Maybe if I could stretch out a little, the sciatica wouldn't kill me so much!
I should roll over and play dead for real for all you care!"

Dr. Saul is amazed, "This is remarkable! So, what's the problem?"
Morty says, "He has a hearing problem! I said 'Fetch,' not 'Kvetch."


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, back up and hard at work, so yes a coffee would be great. Got to finish shutting down the motor home today. Yesterday I dumped all tanks, filled with fuel and propane and installed the anti freeze throughout the plumbing system. Last thing to get down today is to empty and shut down the fridge and transfer the contents to the fridge in the heated garage which becomes my man cave for the winter.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Just chillin today. Morning smile for you

A carpenter was fixing the roof of a church, when he struck his thumb. "Damn it, I missed!" cries the carpenter. The minister corrects him, saying, "You shouldn't say such a thing in the church." The carpenter continues his work, and soon strikes his thumb again. "Damn it, I missed!" he yells. The minister again corrects the carpenter. The carpenter continues with his work without further comment. Again the carpenter strikes his thumb, and again he yells, "Damn it, I missed!!!!" When the minister corrects him this time, the carpenter asks, "What's going to happen a bolt of lightening going to strike me dead?" The minister says, "As a matter of fact, yes it will !", when all of a sudden a bolt of lightening comes through the roof, and strikes the minister dead. A large booming voice is heard saying, "Damn it, I missed!!"

I must admit I am hoping the Cubs win, that would be off my list....Red Sox...done, Argos.....done, Roughies...done, Cubs........, only thing left is the Leafs..............not sure if I will live that long......


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon , Don. Coffee coming right up. Where do you park your RV?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Just chillin today. Morning smile for you
> 
> A carpenter was fixing the roof of a church, when he struck his thumb. "Damn it, I missed!" cries the carpenter. The minister corrects him, saying, "You shouldn't say such a thing in the church." The carpenter continues his work, and soon strikes his thumb again. "Damn it, I missed!" he yells. The minister again corrects the carpenter. The carpenter continues with his work without further comment. Again the carpenter strikes his thumb, and again he yells, "Damn it, I missed!!!!" When the minister corrects him this time, the carpenter asks, "What's going to happen a bolt of lightening going to strike me dead?" The minister says, "As a matter of fact, yes it will !", when all of a sudden a bolt of lightening comes through the roof, and strikes the minister dead. A large booming voice is heard saying, "Damn it, I missed!!"
> 
> I must admit I am hoping the Cubs win, that would be off my list....Red Sox...done, Argos.....done, Roughies...done, Cubs........, only thing left is the Leafs..............not sure if I will live that long......


We shall see. I said the same things about the Giants, in that they had not won a World Series during my lifetime since I was 6 years old. Then, this decade, three victories. So, have faith in the Cubs ........... and the Leafs.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon , Don. Coffee coming right up. Where do you park your RV?


Marc We have an RV pad right in our back yard so it is always here at home. If you look at the pic below I lifted from Google Earth, the arrow points to our motor home. 

It is parked next to our neighbours trailer, who parks illegally on his lawn, but unless someone complains no action is taken for this bylaw infraction. The trailer has been parked there for six years now as he never uses it and is trying to sell it.

Going from right to left, the motor home is next to my heated rear garage equipped with a 30 amp service to power the RV, then the rear courtyard, our house, the front double garage and the front yard. As you can see we are on a corner lot that is 60 feet wide by about 200 feet deep.


----------



## pm-r

> If you look at the pic below I lifted from Google Earth, the arrow points to our motor home.


You're actually quite famous as if you enter "St. Albert's Place" in Google Maps, you get a full road view of your place and motorhome. And the neighbor's trailer…


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting overview, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went for some tests the other day, and found out that I have, once again, a couple of kidney stones. Rather go through the agony I experienced last year, my urologist suggested the following procedure -- Shock Wave Lithotripsy. From what I have read, it is not as painful as trying to pass a kidney stone. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow ........... if we still have power. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Went for some tests the other day, and found out that I have, once again, a couple of kidney stones. Rather go through the agony I experienced last year, my urologist suggested the following procedure -- Shock Wave Lithotripsy. From what I have read, it is not as painful as trying to pass a kidney stone. We shall see.



Bummer, but from what I understand the ultrasound or any alternate method is a no brainer especially when the "normal" untreated passing of a kidney stone is at the top of the barely endurable pain threshold!!!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a guy with an unusual exercise routine on his tread mill, Things Seniors Post About Sex and Introducing The Self-Driving Bicycle in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Bummer, but from what I understand the ultrasound or any alternate method is a no brainer especially when the "normal" untreated passing of a kidney stone is at the top of the barely endurable pain threshold!!!


All too true. I went through that sort of pain a year ago. Thought I was going to die. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A wild night and morning with lots of rain and strong winds. Just took the doxies out during a break in the rain, but they were being blown around the back garden looking for a place to pee and poop.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, have your recent rains helped your area with the drought it endured most of the summer?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, have your recent rains helped your area with the drought it endured most of the summer?


Yes ........... and flowers have started to bloom once again. 

Hot spot in Canada: 18.4 °C64.4 °F Yarmouth Airport, NS

Lunenburg is currently 17.8C


----------



## Dr.G.

The journey is the reward.
~Steve Jobs~


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a warm mist being blown about. Even the doxies sense that something is amiss in that it feels like summer once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

“All I ask is the chance to prove that money can’t make me happy.” — Spike Milligan


----------



## Dr.G.

Liverpool Packet, sunk by Nazi U-boat, surfaces in new documentary - Nova Scotia - CBC News

An interesting story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got home from seeing "The Accountant" at a local movie theater. Very interesting movie. A unique storyline.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-solve-mystery-behind-bermuda-triangle/73608/

Interesting. Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning ll, today on SAP doing as you are told, Holding A Straight Face Is Key and how a man got five million air miles in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee? I liked the SAP article "Experts think this ancient metal object is part of a 250,000-year-old UFO". Always interesting to read these possibilities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the Whatzit pic looks like a windup lute of some sort.


----------



## Dr.G.

THE CUBS WIN THE PENNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! First time since 1945.

The Cubs finally won the pennant again and they did it for so many different people - CBSSports.com


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, will pass on the coffee as I just finished up and will now head back to bed as I am beat. I also grabbed the item you suggested for tomorrow, merci.



Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-solve-mystery-behind-bermuda-triangle/73608/
> 
> Interesting. Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, will pass on the coffee as I just finished up and will now head back to bed as I am beat. I also grabbed the item you suggested for tomorrow, merci.


OK. I got up early to the sound of wind pounding the outside of the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly time for Sunday Brunch. Any special requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Love recognizes no barriers. It jumps hurdles, leaps fences, penetrates walls to arrive at its destination full of hope."
Maya Angelou


----------



## Rps

Well this should be an interesting series. It is not often that the teams have been absent from a championship longer than I have been alive......can you cheer for both? But I would like the Cubs to win, haven't seen a good riot in sometime........talk about a party if they do it. Just wondering if attendance will drop if they win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well this should be an interesting series. It is not often that the teams have been absent from a championship longer than I have been alive......can you cheer for both? But I would like the Cubs to win, haven't seen a good riot in sometime........talk about a party if they do it. Just wondering if attendance will drop if they win.


Well, I had just turned 6 the last time the NY Giants beat the Cleveland Indians. I will root for the Cubs even though they beat the Giants. If the Dodgers had beaten the Cubs, I would be rooting for the Indians.


----------



## SINC

I on the other hand will be cheering the games as they occur. Both teams deserve a chance to win and I shall cheer run by run for whichever team scores them at the time. I just wish they could both win, but alas that is not to be, so may the better team win as I support them both.

In my mind, it seems the only fitting thing to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I on the other hand will be cheering the games as they occur. Both teams deserve a chance to win and I shall cheer run by run for whichever team scores them at the time. I just wish they could both win, but alas that is not to be, so may the better team win as I support them both.
> 
> In my mind, it seems the only fitting thing to do.


True, but deep down you must want one team to win over the other. For me, that would be the Cubs. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning ll, today on SAP doing as you are told, Holding A Straight Face Is Key and how a man got five million air miles in our video.



And I'd suggest that this Sunday Whatzit? has to be a "hurdy-gurdy", definitely NOT my favorite musical instrument to have to listen to!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And I'd suggest that this Sunday Whatzit? has to be a "hurdy-gurdy", definitely NOT my favorite musical instrument to have to listen to!!!


A great speculation, Patrick.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4VJ-KbUo9o[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

With the sun, rain and warmth, out raspberries are still coming out red and sweet, and dandilions are again coming up yellow.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> A great speculation, Patrick.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4VJ-KbUo9o



Very groovy. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Very groovy. :clap:


:lmao:

How are you and your family today, mi amigo?

What is the talk re the US presidential race in your area of Mexico?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A great speculation, Patrick.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4VJ-KbUo9o



Nowhere, anywhere is that _Donovan - Hurdy Gurdy Man_ piece even close, and the hurdy-gurdy instrument is usually and correctly spelt with a hyphen.

Try these to hear the real hurdy-gurdy sound and see how long you can take it. But then again some of it is pretty close to some NS music!!! 

https://www.music.iastate.edu/antiqua/mp3/hurdy1b.mp3
http://www.hotpipes.com/hgCarreD.mp3


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nowhere, anywhere is that _Donovan - Hurdy Gurdy Man_ piece even close, and the hurdy-gurdy instrument is usually and correctly spelt with a hyphen.
> 
> Try these to hear the real hurdy-gurdy sound and see how long you can take it. But then again some of it is pretty close to some NS music!!!
> 
> https://www.music.iastate.edu/antiqua/mp3/hurdy1b.mp3
> http://www.hotpipes.com/hgCarreD.mp3


True, I just threw in the Youtube clip based on the title "Hurdy Gurdy Man".

Interesting inserts of a real hurdy-gurdy sound. I do enjoy it so it can be listened to for great lengths of time. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sxVorriU0w

This is what I recall as a child visiting my grandparents old neighborhood in the lower east side of NYC.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sxVorriU0w
> 
> This is what I recall as a child visiting my grandparents old neighborhood in the lower east side of NYC.



Those were the popular organ style, often used with carnivals and circuses as opposed to the string versions.

I can recall watching an old steam driven organ one and I'm not sure what they were called and there seem to be several versions:
http://www.hurdygurdy.org/pdfs/hghistory.pdf
http://www.coaa.us/index_archive/Issues_21_to_30/Hurdy Gurdy vs Crank Organ_Angelo Rulli_ _27.pdf


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those were the popular organ style, often used with carnivals and circuses as opposed to the string versions.
> 
> I can recall watching an old steam driven organ one and I'm not sure what they were called and there seem to be several versions:
> http://www.hurdygurdy.org/pdfs/hghistory.pdf
> http://www.coaa.us/index_archive/Issues_21_to_30/Hurdy Gurdy vs Crank Organ_Angelo Rulli_ _27.pdf


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit? Answer confirms Patrick's guess, Buster Keaton cleans a window in our daily gif and our video, Cutest Owl Ever: Northern Saw Whet Owl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Not sure if you are up yet. So, there is coffee brewing for any and all who might be awake.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I've been working for the past four hours and now will head back to sleep for a while. We have to go get our flu shots this morning and stop in to renew our auto insurance and cancel the insurance for driving both the motor home and the 49 until next May.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I've been working for the past four hours and now will head back to sleep for a while. We have to go get our flu shots this morning and stop in to renew our auto insurance and cancel the insurance for driving both the motor home and the 49 until next May.


Yes, it is that time of year once again for a flu shot. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Dr.G.

"O how I laugh when I think of my vague indefinite riches. No run on my bank can drain it, for my wealth is not possession but enjoyment."
Henry David Thoreau

Luckily, I keep the Café Chez Marc profits in the basement rather than in a bank. :greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going out to mow the grass one last time (I hope). Comes late Oct. and early Nov. the lawn mower is used to mulch the leaves. Most of the leaves are still on the trees, so that may have to come in early Nov. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished cutting the grass. I am amazed at how lush is was.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I've been working for the past four hours and now will head back to sleep for a while. We have to go get our flu shots this morning and stop in to renew our auto insurance and cancel the insurance for driving both the motor home and the 49 until next May.



We got our annual flu shots the other day during the clinic's immunization day for the vulnerable and elderly, and we're on their list.

Also seriously checking into the shingles vaccination expensive as it is, as a friend of our eldest son just contacted it and I've been witness to the suffering others have gone through. Worth the cost to us. 

And next week a pneumonia shot they recommend for some and we're included and my wife is very prone to the bug.

Does your home or other insurance cover them for theft, damage, fire etc.??

We discovered that our boat wasn't covered years ago when we had it pulled and blocked on our property. Only the smaller dingy and its smack outboard motor was actually covered by out home insurance.


----------



## SINC

Patrick the 49 Is covered under our auto policy for fire and theft at a set value of $35K while stored in our garage all winter long at a cost of $51 for six months. The motor home is covered under a policy tied to our home insurance for full replacement cost for all perils including contents for $115K. That is in effect year round and sets us back $83 per month.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Patrick the 49 Is covered under our auto policy for fire and theft at a set value of $35K while stored in our garage all winter long at a cost of $51 for six months. The motor home is covered under a policy tied to our home insurance for full replacement cost for all perils including contents for $115K. That is in effect year round and sets us back $83 per month.




Sounds good, and well insured for a very reasonable cost it looks like. Just checking… 

Thinking of restorations and old cars, have you seen or did you know of this P-Laser cleaning tool I just came across:
P-Laser Industrial Laser Cleaning : degreasing, mould cleaning, anilox roller cleaning, selective paint stripping, removing oxide layers, car restauration

and

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8q3DZB_l6M&ab_channel=P-Lasercleaningsystems[/ame]

Looks amazing and sure looks like it might be better than the old redi-strip?? etc.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Afternoon Everybody!

Just popped in for a moment to get warm. Been out putting stuff away for the winter, pounding in driveway markers so I don't get off the track when blowing out the driveway.

Hope everybody is well, I check in here every so often, just to make sure the world is still running right. 

Flu shots! good idea. My wife & I go every year. Doesn't cost us and it sure beats sneezing & coughing around the house for weeks.

Well, a sip of Irish coffee and I'm back outside.

Have a great day all


----------



## pm-r

YIKES!!! I think I'll forget about any laser cleaner for now thanks after checking out some prices, even for some small models… OUCH!!!!

https://www.reddit.com/r/LaserCleaningPorn/comments/2w6lie/cost_of_laser_systems/

Surface Preparation and Cleaning with Laser Technology
04/21/2014 | SPECIAL - CL 100 $135,000

We are offering a new CL 100-FFC, with OSH 20 optic and 30 ft of fiber for the low amount of ONLY $135,000.00

03/15/2016 | Facebook - $450,000 laser

Dear Friends, we have currently over 42,000,000 hits on a video published on Facebook. Please note that the CL1000 used in the video costs over $450,000. If a laser is the proper tool for you, please have some patience and contact us… Thanks


But at least there's a bit of a cheaper option…
01/06/2015 | Rent a Laser

We also have various lasers to rent. CL 500 for $7,500 per week, or CL 100 FFC for $4,500 per week.


----------



## pm-r

*Testing - please ignore*

As the subject says —Testing - please ignore.

Trying to sort out my new posting's problem with the Admin to various forums here.

Hopefully this will work.

Thanks
=====


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Afternoon Everybody!
> 
> Just popped in for a moment to get warm. Been out putting stuff away for the winter, pounding in driveway markers so I don't get off the track when blowing out the driveway.
> 
> Hope everybody is well, I check in here every so often, just to make sure the world is still running right.
> 
> Flu shots! good idea. My wife & I go every year. Doesn't cost us and it sure beats sneezing & coughing around the house for weeks.
> 
> Well, a sip of Irish coffee and I'm back outside.
> 
> Have a great day all


Afternoon, Bill. Good to hear from you again. Sounds like you are getting ready for winter. Any snow your way yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK6TVqbsKVk

Rp, you would like their humor.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK6TVqbsKVk
> 
> Rp, you would like their humor.



Thanks Marc, but it's hard to believe we're well into the 21st Century, and yet they still can't or don't bother getting the sound level stabilized and consistent. It seems to be getting worse using the 'net and even with cable digital TV that's seems to be even worse.

Most annoying I must say and the providers say they can't do anything about the problem, but they sure know how to jack up our monthly bill!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, but it's hard to believe we're well into the 21st Century, and yet they still can't or don't bother getting the sound level stabilized and consistent. It seems to be getting worse using the 'net and even with cable digital TV that's seems to be even worse.
> 
> Most annoying I must say and the providers say they can't do anything about the problem, but they sure know how to jack up our monthly bill!!!


Yes, that annoyed me as well ............ loud for one clip, quiet for another.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dinosaurs of a feather flocked together, University of Alberta study finds - Edmonton - CBC News

Don, not sure if you can use a CBC item for SAP, but it is still interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

The $67,000 question: Will Oilers group give prize to 50/50 winner who missed deadline? - Edmonton - CBC News

Don, another story from your area of AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Yep, it is all over every news outlet within, oh say 10K km or so, pretty much a non issue locally now though. Rules are rules.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, it is all over every news outlet within, oh say 10K km or so, pretty much a non issue locally now though. Rules are rules.


Still, I hope they give him the prize.


----------



## SINC

Under Alberta lottery license law, they cannot. Too bad, but as I noted, rules ARE rules. Caveat emptor and all that.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got SAP up early for the day with a video not to be missed, a rendition of Hallelujah by Pentatonix. Also an attention getting sign and 'Is It Legal to Shoot Bigfoot?'


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Under Alberta lottery license law, they cannot. Too bad, but as I noted, rules ARE rules. Caveat emptor and all that.


Sad to hear this, Don. He was just taking his tired son home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP once I finish my morning reading of the overnight postings.


----------



## Dr.G.

"We will be known forever by the tracks we leave." Dakota proverb


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it took me a minute of so to figure out the "Remember When?" picture in SAP this morning. Guess being born and raised in the north made me color blind. Of course, I saw it somewhat in Waycross, Georgia back in 1973 and 74.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee and some treats fresh out of the oven are ready when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a Webbits item for SAP?

Before his coma he spoke English; after waking up he's fluent in Spanish - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

So true. Don, send this along to your daughter, Crystal.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, it took me a minute of so to figure out the "Remember When?" picture in SAP this morning. Guess being born and raised in the north made me color blind. Of course, I saw it somewhat in Waycross, Georgia back in 1973 and 74.


Yeah Marc, I too looked at it for a moment or two before it sunk in, but since it is a valid part of U.S. history, it does fit the category.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

I guess it had to happen sooner or later - we had snow this morning!

Just a dusting of wet slushy stuff, but still,- it was snow!

Not much use in fighting it, just have to check the liquor cabinet & frig, then start on my indoor Honey-Do list.

Oh Well, just 60 sleeps until Santa comes.


----------



## Rps

No snow for us, but it is getting colder. We are expecting rain tomorrow but it should be in the 60s for Halloween.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah Marc, I too looked at it for a moment or two before it sunk in, but since it is a valid part of U.S. history, it does fit the category.


Yes, sadly, it is a part of US history.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I guess it had to happen sooner or later - we had snow this morning!
> 
> Just a dusting of wet slushy stuff, but still,- it was snow!
> 
> Not much use in fighting it, just have to check the liquor cabinet & frig, then start on my indoor Honey-Do list.
> 
> Oh Well, just 60 sleeps until Santa comes.


Snow?!?!  

"Oh Well, just 60 sleeps until Santa comes." But Halloween is not even here yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No snow for us, but it is getting colder. We are expecting rain tomorrow but it should be in the 60s for Halloween.


Good to hear, Rp. Western Labrador got 25cm of snow the other day.


----------



## Dr.G.

What's happened since the Cubs won a World Series?


----------



## Dr.G.

World Series, game one, is about to start. Wish the Giants were in it once again, but I shall root for the Cubs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a good start for Lester and the Cubs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I want to get an early start tomorrow morning to get an X-ray of my kidneys. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Not a good start for Lester and the Cubs.


Here's my prediction Marc, Indians in 5.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I tried to watch the WS game last night but had to quit about half way through when the score was 3-0 for Cleveland. I just cannot stay up much past 8:00 any longer.

Tody on SAP a sign that we hope is true, a pool playing dog and if you have ever wondered how gas pumps work, wonder no more as our video explains them in great detail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Here's my prediction Marc, Indians in 5.


Cubs in 7 ............ We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I left when it was 3-0 as well .............. and it only got worse for the Cubs after than. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don’t think that you’ve lost time."
Asha Tyson


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some freshly brewed coffee to help ring in OtHD. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Early to bed and early to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise."
~Benjamin Franklin~


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from my X-ray of my kidneys. Now, to make some fresh coffee and look at SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawa considers end of nickel coin, but 'no plans' to axe it for now - Business - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

97-year-old Pearl Harbor vet and Cubs fan gifted front-row tickets to World Series - CBSSports.com

A fine human interest story.


----------



## Dr.G.

As the stethoscope turns 200, is the iconic device becoming obsolete? - Health - CBC News

Another interesting article.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Ottawa considers end of nickel coin, but 'no plans' to axe it for now - Business - CBC News


An appalling trial balloon to further accelerate the devaluation of our currency!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> An appalling trial balloon to further accelerate the devaluation of our currency!


I don't really miss the penny, but I shall miss the nickel. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days, Bob? Snow all gone?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...DDTRONgTghA&src_vid=_gf6ZnzjC7w&v=21vcOc7a6kA

Lots of pugs and French bulldogs, but not a doxie in sight. Still, all were cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the Cubs game. 4-0 for THE CUBS!!! See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Now 5-0 so I can head to bed confident that one of the two teams I am cheering for will win.


----------



## SINC

So the series is all tied up which makes for an exciting times with either team to win.

SAP is up early today with a Groucho Marx video from Horse Feathers, Steamroller 'Crushes' Golf Ball! in our daily gif and how the Riders got their name.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now 5-0 so I can head to bed confident that one of the two teams I am cheering for will win.


Cubs prevailed in the end, and the series is tied as they head back to Chicago. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone other than Don up and needing some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great, thanks. Just finished up tomorrow's SAP and thought of you as I placed the video. You will understand why I did when you see it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Don. I shall have to check out today's SAP first and then anxiously await for the one tomorrow.

Here is something you might want to add to SAP next week.

https://rumble.com/v2zd4h-chair-screamer.html?mref=7jwq&mc=bpxp1


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, now those are real SK potholes. Amazing golf ball strength. They should pave the roads in SK with golf balls.

Good Groucho clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Two Moose Travel On The Pedestrian Walkway, But Look Very Closely When They Encounter A Cyclist... - Hearts Of Pets

I have not been this close to a moose, but within about 25 feet. I am always amazed at how tall they are up close.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is Rosie, sister of Stella (the pup from the last litter that we kept), dressed as the shark from Jaws. Don't go near the water.  

And this is their brother, Shamrock, dressed up as a leprechaun.  

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX3bN5YeiQs[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got SAP up very early today as you can see by the time stamp just below today's date at the top of the page, 00:00 or exactly midnight.

Today's video is not for the faint of heart regarding heights (cue Marc). 

Also a fortune cookie prediction you can believe and our gif, You Can Watch This Gizmo For Hours!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Thanks for the heads up re the Hong Kong video. I shall have to wait until the sun comes up to view it. XX)  XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Just when you thought it was safe to swim, scientists discovered a two-headed shark – Rare

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Just when you thought it was safe to swim, scientists discovered a two-headed shark – Rare
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Interesting Marc, merci, grabbed it.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Thanks for the heads up re the Hong Kong video. I shall have to wait until the sun comes up to view it. XX)  XX)


It must be close to sunrise in Lunenburg now. Good luck with the video, but even I had some uneasy moments watching it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting Marc, merci, grabbed it.


Thought so. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It must be close to sunrise in Lunenburg now. Good luck with the video, but even I had some uneasy moments watching it.


"Uneasy"??????????? I nearly fainted from vertigo. XX)  XX)  XX) XX)


----------



## Rps

Morning all, morning smile for you....maybe SAP worthy...

Probably crowding the limits from two directions, but what the heck:

Three nuns die on the same day and go to their heavenly reward.

They find themselves together at the Pearly Gates, with St. Peter himself the gatekeeper.

"Sisters," he says, "We look forward to having you here. But you do have to demonstrate at least a minimum of Bible knowledge before being admitted, so I'll ask each of you one question." Of the first, he asks, "What was the name of Adam and Eve's third son?"

"Seth," she replies without hesitation. Bells rang and the heavenly choir sang. The gates opened and she walked through.

He looks at the second and asks, "Where did Cain go?"

She thinks for a moment, then answers, "East of Eden." Bells rang and the heavenly choir sang. The gates opened and she walked through.

St. Peter turns to the third nun. "What were Eve's first words when she saw Adam?"

She thinks and thinks, and thinks some more, trying to remember what the answer might be. She simply can't think of a response. "Wow, that's a hard one!" she says.

Bells rang and the heavenly choir sang . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, morning smile for you....maybe SAP worthy...
> 
> Probably crowding the limits from two directions, but what the heck:
> 
> Three nuns die on the same day and go to their heavenly reward.
> 
> They find themselves together at the Pearly Gates, with St. Peter himself the gatekeeper.
> 
> "Sisters," he says, "We look forward to having you here. But you do have to demonstrate at least a minimum of Bible knowledge before being admitted, so I'll ask each of you one question." Of the first, he asks, "What was the name of Adam and Eve's third son?"
> 
> "Seth," she replies without hesitation. Bells rang and the heavenly choir sang. The gates opened and she walked through.
> 
> He looks at the second and asks, "Where did Cain go?"
> 
> She thinks for a moment, then answers, "East of Eden." Bells rang and the heavenly choir sang. The gates opened and she walked through.
> 
> St. Peter turns to the third nun. "What were Eve's first words when she saw Adam?"
> 
> She thinks and thinks, and thinks some more, trying to remember what the answer might be. She simply can't think of a response. "Wow, that's a hard one!" she says.
> 
> Bells rang and the heavenly choir sang . . .


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Wrigley Field the star as World Series shifts to Chicago - CBC Sports - Baseball - MLB

Should be an historic game to watch tonight. Go Cubs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Just went to get my flu shot. Seems strange getting it for free at the pharmacy of a local grocery store, but you just walk in and then get the shot and leave. There and back in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## pm-r

> Just went to get my flu shot.



Our local medical clinic is also advising some to also get a pneumonia shot, especially for those susceptible, and are also free.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Our local medical clinic is also advising some to also get a pneumonia shot, especially for those susceptible, and are also free.


Interesting. That is always my concern when I get a cold. In that I have asthma, anything that settles in my chest is worrisome.


----------



## Dr.G.

'I will love it till I die': Longtime Saskatchewan Roughriders fans bid farewell to Mosaic Stadium - Saskatchewan - CBC News

Sask. Roughriders offer fans the chance to add their name to Mosaic Stadium - Saskatoon - CBC News

Don, thought you might like these articles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal emailed me and said I could pass on her good news -- she and Gordon had a baby boy about 10 months ago. They are both doing well, and the baby is growing like a weed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember Koko The Gorilla And Her Precious Kittens? Wait Until You See Them Now... - Hearts Of Pets

Sweet. Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Having to carry the doxies, one at a time, out into the back garden and forcing them to pee ............. in the pouring rain. We should have gotten black Labs who love water.


----------



## SINC

Busy watching Esks TiCats and baseball too, soon. Go Hamilton. Go Cubs Indians!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Busy watching Esks TiCats and baseball too, soon. Go Hamilton. Go Cubs Indians!


Just watching the Cubs game here. Go Cubs!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I see the Indians pulled a game ahead with a win in Chicago.

Today on SAP a funky video that will get you in the groove, a guy who gets what he deserves when he tries to destroy a sign and 'Dinosaurs Didn’t Roar, They Cooed Or Quacked Like Ducks'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, sadly the Cubs lost a very close game, and at home. Hopefully they shall pull it out tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If we had no winter, the spring would not be so pleasant; if we did not sometimes taste of adversity, prosperity would not be so welcome."

Anne Bradstreet


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Yes, sadly the Cubs lost a very close game, and at home. Hopefully they shall pull it out tonight. We shall see.


Yes Marc, that would make for a very entertaining series.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, that would make for a very entertaining series.


I still hope that the Cubs win it all. Sadly, it will not be at home. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fresh pot of coffee ready for anyone else who is up.


----------



## Dr.G.

American Phrases and Sayings.

Interesting how these phrases derived their meanings.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I still hope that the Cubs win it all. Sadly, it will not be at home. Such is Life.


Morning all, while I have the Indians in 5, I was surprised they won last night, they certainly left toooooooooo many men on base. That will usually come back to haunt you. I would love to see the Cubs wins, but today is THE GAME for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, while I have the Indians in 5, I was surprised they won last night, they certainly left toooooooooo many men on base. That will usually come back to haunt you. I would love to see the Cubs wins, but today is THE GAME for them.


All too true, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

The game starts in 4 hours. Tonight is do or die. Go Cubs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

dr.g. said:


> the game starts in 4 hours. Tonight is do or die. Go cubs!!!!!!!!


+1


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> +1


We shall see. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/29/arts/television/john-zacherle-dies.html?_r=0

I grew up with his show, and even went dressed like him for one Halloween. He shall be missed by many baby boomers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the Cubs just scored their first run in a World Series game played at Wrigley Field since 1945.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not looking too good for the Cubs so far. Going to call it a night early to focus upon the game. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up for the day with the Sunday Whatzit that may pose difficult for some in more ways than one, back flips of the opposite kind and Jay Leno takes a ride with the US vice pres Biden on Leno's Garage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP a bit later. I think that I have already seen the Leno-Biden clip. Funny ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

" Trust yourself. Create the kind of self that you will be happy to live with all your life."

Golda Meir


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is a bit early for Sunday Brunch, but fresh coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/cbc/videos/1271025682967681/

Cute. I shall send this to my son who was born in 1986.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, looks like the Cubs will have to take the long road.....would love to see a turn around but I'm still picking Cleveland in 5. A morning smile and maybe a quickie for SAP

Q: Why was astrology invented?
A: So that economics could be considered an accurate science.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, looks like the Cubs will have to take the long road.....would love to see a turn around but I'm still picking Cleveland in 5. A morning smile and maybe a quickie for SAP
> 
> Q: Why was astrology invented?
> A: So that economics could be considered an accurate science.


Cubs in 7 ................. I hope.

:lmao::clap::lmao: I never did believe in astrology.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just made some Sunday Brunch for Deborah and myself. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Some of my favorite Jimmy Durante songs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-GOgLS0DIU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flvGmVgwkWk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xwxtgAVTio


----------



## SINC

Hmm not a guess on the whatzit?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hmm not a guess on the whatzit?



Running a bit late here today and wanted to give some others a chance before I say, how about:

Fine detail photo of the laminar corium of a horse's foot after removal of the hoof capsule.

You sure picked a ghoulish Halloween type thing for todays whatzit!!! Almost gross unless you're a large animal vet!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 10C outside at just past 4PM. Think I am going to have to reintroduce the 4PM tea ......... hot tea and cookies. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bells may ring again for Halifax Explosion's 100th anniversary - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

The RCMP has put out a warning that there is a killer pumpkin loose in the Lunenburg County area. We are being warned to watch out for our pumpkins left out on front doorsteps .............. and doxies dressed up as pumpkins, for fear of attack.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the World Series. Luckily, I am not a die-hard Cubs fan. Don't think I could take the stress right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I too have to hit the hay but the cubs are ahead as I do.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I too have to hit the hay but the cubs are ahead as I do.



I'll bet a lot of the fans back East were wishing they could do the same thing some hours ago…

Stupid time to be playing anyway IMHO, but then again, just another reason I don't bother watching.

Speaking of which, I think I'll head for the bed and maybe read something light for a bit…

Good night all…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too have to hit the hay but the cubs are ahead as I do.


Yes, I went to bed with the Cubs up 3-2 ............... and I woke up to see that as the final score. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll bet a lot of the fans back East were wishing they could do the same thing some hours ago…
> 
> Stupid time to be playing anyway IMHO, but then again, just another reason I don't bother watching.
> 
> Speaking of which, I think I'll head for the bed and maybe read something light for a bit…
> 
> Good night all…


In the old days, especially in Chicago, the games would be played in the daytime. As well, usually by my birthday the World Series was over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am starting to brew the first pot of coffee for the early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Ramones Way: Street At Rockers' High School Is Renamed For Band : The Two-Way : NPR

My old high school.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Halloween themed edition with a two scary videos, a kid who can twist his neck and Helga's Cruise Ship Diary.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I went to bed with the Cubs up 3-2 ............... and I woke up to see that as the final score. :clap: :clap:


Well, the fans got into the spirit of the game too.

Your Halloween costume has nothing on this fan going as the Wrigley Field ivy | MLB.com


----------



## SINC

Baseball questions I ask myself:

Would a team up 3 - 1 in the World Series deliberately lose a road game so they could win the series in their home park in front of their home fans?

Food for thought?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Baseball questions I ask myself:
> 
> Would a team up 3 - 1 in the World Series deliberately lose a road game so they could win the series in their home park in front of their home fans?
> 
> Food for thought?


NEVER!!!!!!!!!!! You want to win the World Series wherever. The last team that threw a game in the World Series was the 1919 White Sox.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the fans got into the spirit of the game too.
> 
> Your Halloween costume has nothing on this fan going as the Wrigley Field ivy | MLB.com


Cool. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Halloween themed edition with a two scary videos, a kid who can twist his neck and Helga's Cruise Ship Diary.


I have seen the scary chair video before. The "twist of the neck" = ???????
Helga's Diary = :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Baseball questions I ask myself:
> 
> Would a team up 3 - 1 in the World Series deliberately lose a road game so they could win the series in their home park in front of their home fans?
> 
> Food for thought?


Successful teams end it when they can. I am a great believer of not giving your opponent an inch......


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> NEVER!!!!!!!!!!! You want to win the World Series wherever. The last team that threw a game in the World Series was the 1919 White Sox.





Rps said:


> Successful teams end it when they can. I am a great believer of not giving your opponent an inch......


Still, I wonder?


----------



## SINC

It's never really Halloween until these guys make an appearance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Successful teams end it when they can. I am a great believer of not giving your opponent an inch......


Very true, Rp. A World Series victory in hand is worth it, wherever it takes place.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still, I wonder?


It is not worth the risk of losing the series at home. Best to win it wherever.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's never really Halloween until these guys make an appearance.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The Ramones Way: Street At Rockers' High School Is Renamed For Band : The Two-Way : NPR
> 
> My old high school.




It seems your old school produced some famous performers, but I can't say The Ramones were one of mine by a long shot. But Paul Simon and Art Garfunkel were right up there but their name would have been too long to name a street after I'd say.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Baseball questions I ask myself:
> 
> Would a team up 3 - 1 in the World Series deliberately lose a road game so they could win the series in their home park in front of their home fans?
> 
> Food for thought?




Sure if there was enough MONEY at stake and there could be some guarantee that everyone concerned could keep things to themselves. No problem. They could probably also get an agent to help them do it, also with no problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems your old school produced some famous performers, but I can't say The Ramones were one of mine by a long shot. But Paul Simon and Art Garfunkel were right up there but their name would have been too long to name a street after I'd say.


Captain Kangaroo also graduated from FHHS way back when.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sure if there was enough MONEY at stake and there could be some guarantee that everyone concerned could keep things to themselves. No problem. They could probably also get an agent to help them do it, also with no problem.


This was the deal that Rothstein offered to the 8 Black Sox players who helped to throw the 1919 World Series. Of course, he backed out of his deal and left town before they got all of their money. They were eventually banned from baseball for life. Shoeless Joe Jackson was unwittingly part of this group.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some very little kids have come to the door for their treats. So it begins once again. :love2::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEUB2LSsbe8


----------



## pm-r

My daughter's photos showing off some of her talents and resourcefulness, in this case for Halloween decorations around their house… but I had sent her some shots she actually did something about…

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154441941266187&set=pcb.10154441955961187&type=3


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My daughter's photos showing off some of her talents and resourcefulness, in this case for Halloween decorations around their house… but I had sent her some shots she actually did something about…
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154441941266187&set=pcb.10154441955961187&type=3


Sorry, this content isn't available right now. The link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in.


----------



## SINC

Yep same nil result here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep same nil result here.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, this content isn't available right now. The link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in.



Sorry, I guess FB creates more blocks than I realized, so here are her photos less any dialogue and chat:

OK I'll add the chat here, but don't know how to place them under each photo if that's possible:


Anita Fitzpatrick Brunet Love this. Where did you get it? Or did you make it?
Like · Reply · 23 hrs

Carla Mead-Robins We made it! Kids old costumes, John's broom, zap straps and framing creativity, my old boots, dollar store socks and gloves, plastic bags and pool noodle stuffing.
======

Carla Mead-Robins
23 hrs · Edited · 

Everyone's pumpkin carvings are so elaborate (e.g. "dremmel Will") - so I skipped the slimy mess cheated and used paint 
========


----------



## Dr.G.

Just passed trick or treaters #100, and it is just past 8PM here in Lunenburg. We are boycotting Nestle so only giving out small bags of chips. Getting lots of parents thanking me for the non-sugar treats.


----------



## pm-r

> Just passed trick or treaters #100,



WOW!!!

We may get 20± max if it's anything like previous years, and I'll be manning the door while my wife visits her sister at her condo in Mazatlan Mexico.

We did add some extra candy stuff this year as I needed an excuse to buy the Reeses chocolate/peanut butter cups which are wrapped and kept separate. Then put the usual wrapped Dads chocolate chip oatmeal cookies in their own bowl. At least they're fairly healthy and nourishing.

As I would tell my English mother, yes I often have oatmeal for breakfast, but didn't tell her they were Dads Oatmeal cookies dipped in my coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> We may get 20± max if it's anything like previous years, and I'll be manning the door while my wife visits her sister at her condo in Mazatlan Mexico.
> 
> We did add some extra candy stuff this year as I needed an excuse to buy the Reeses chocolate/peanut butter cups which are wrapped and kept separate. Then put the usual wrapped Dads chocolate chip oatmeal cookies in their own bowl. At least they're fairly healthy and nourishing.
> 
> As I would tell my English mother, yes I often have oatmeal for breakfast, but didn't tell her they were Dads Oatmeal cookies dipped in my coffee.


We have about 25 bags left from our third 50 chip bag box, so we are at the 125 mark as we approach 9PM. Great costumes again this year -- most home made.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, if I was in your house, the Reeses chocolate/peanut butter cups would mostly be gone. Deborah hates them but I LOVE them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I am tired of Halloween. Ely goes nuts every time the doorbell rings and that is a huge issue. This year we put a box on the steps with a sign that read help yourself and please do NOT ring the doorbell. The damn thing just rang for the umpteenth time. Smartass kids.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I am tired of Halloween. Ely goes nuts every time the doorbell rings and that is a huge issue. This year we put a box on the steps with a sign that read help yourself and please do NOT ring the doorbell. The damn thing just rang for the umpteenth time. Smartass kids.




OK, so train the dog, put tape over the doorbell or just disconnect it or turn off it's power circuit or put the box out on the sidewalk and turn Off your door or house lights and just go to bed…

Did I miss anything… at least to keep things legal…??? 

PS: I thought you knew that most people can't and don't know how to read signs these days….


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> PS: I thought you knew that most people can't and don't know how to read signs these days….


Amen to that.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP 'Not all heroes wear capes', watching today's gif makes my head hurt and how popcorn is made around the world in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am tired of Halloween. Ely goes nuts every time the doorbell rings and that is a huge issue. This year we put a box on the steps with a sign that read help yourself and please do NOT ring the doorbell. The damn thing just rang for the umpteenth time. Smartass kids.


Same here ............. except with three barking dogs. Still, we handed out about 125 small bags of chips last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once I finish reading my overnight postings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is ready if you are up and about this morning, the start of November.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?

BBC - Travel - An ancient world concealed underground


----------



## Dr.G.

Encounters Between Enemies: 7 Peaceful Meetings Between the Opposing Sides of World War I

Don ..................... SAP???


----------



## SINC

Got 'em, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got 'em, thanks Marc.


Good. Every time I see something that might be of SAP quality, I shall send it your way. Paix, mon ami.

More snow? How is your cold?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia family doctor wait list launches to fix shortage - Nova Scotia - CBC News

"Doctor, heal thyself." Not really funny. We first got a family doctor an hour's drive from our home, and then really lucked out getting a good family doctor all of six blocks from where we live.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good. Every time I see something that might be of SAP quality, I shall send it your way.  Paix, mon ami.
> 
> More snow? How is your cold?


Yep it is all white out there again this morning, but with highs of 13°, 14° and 15° coming up for the weekend it too will disappear. Cold is gone, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moment in time: Nov. 1, 1959 - "The defiant introduction of the goalie mask:
Jacques Plante was an independent soul, unusual for hockey players in his day. But that allowed him to take a giant step forward for NHL goaltenders. Plante stood up to Canadiens coach Joseph (Toe) Blake that night and became the first goaltender to wear a mask in a National Hockey League game. He had been wearing a mask in practice but, like every other coach and manager in the NHL, Blake refused to let Plante wear it in a game because he felt it obstructed the goalie's vision. After Plante sustained a severe cut in a game against the New York Rangers, he told Blake he would only play again if he wore his mask. Blake reluctantly acquiesced. Plante then insisted he would wear the mask for good or he wouldn't play at all."
By: David Shoalts


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, if I was in your house, the Reeses chocolate/peanut butter cups would mostly be gone. Deborah hates them but I LOVE them.



Oh oh!! I think we may have a bit of an overload problem here.

For some strange reason only eight trick or treater kids showed up last night for some Halloween treats, and I even told them to take several.

Not only that, I picked up another bag of Resses at the store in late afternoon thinking I might be short of treats.

What shall I do, what shall I do… ??? And Marc isn't here to help me out…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep it is all white out there again this morning, but with highs of 13°, 14° and 15° coming up for the weekend it too will disappear. Cold is gone, thanks.


Good to hear, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh oh!! I think we may have a bit of an overload problem here.
> 
> For some strange reason only eight trick or treater kids showed up last night for some Halloween treats, and I even told them to take several.
> 
> Not only that, I picked up another bag of Resses at the store in late afternoon thinking I might be short of treats.
> 
> What shall I do, what shall I do… ??? And Marc isn't here to help me out…


:love2::love2::love2::love2::love2: Patrick ............ I am on my way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got the call that my shock wave lithotripsy procedure is on for next Tues. It is a three hour procedure.  Still, something has got to get rid of the two kidney stones stuck high up in each of my kidneys. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Just got the call that my shock wave lithotripsy procedure is on for next Tues. It is a three hour procedure.  Still, something has got to get rid of the two kidney stones stuck high up in each of my kidneys. We shall see.


Ouch!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Ouch!


Bob, I am told I am somewhat sedated. Can't be worse than the scope test, with a small scope inserted up into the bladder.  We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP 'Not all heroes wear capes', watching today's gif makes my head hurt and how popcorn is made around the world in our video.



That popcorn episode was interesting, especially that popcorn pressure making bomb type device. Man, that's like using a pressure cooker without any safety release.

But a nice looking 49 Meteor Businessmans Coupe which I hadn't seen the inside shots of before. 

Is that it's newer/latest steering wheel in those shots?


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That popcorn episode was interesting, especially that popcorn pressure making bomb type device. Man, that's like using a pressure cooker without any safety release.
> 
> But a nice looking 49 Meteor Businessmans Coupe which I hadn't seen the inside shots of before.
> 
> Is that it's newer/latest steering wheel in those shots?


Yep, that wheel is a 1950 Mercury vintage wheel I bought on eBay for $286 US in 2012 freight included from Oklahoma and had repaired and refinished at a cost of $300. Nothing comes cheap in an antique vehicle, but it works and looks great. Once again I can steer effortlessly. Well, as effortlessly as 1949 technology allows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Game #6 is about to start. It is only the 9th game that has been played in the month of Nov.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, that wheel is a 1950 Mercury vintage wheel I bought on eBay for $286 US in 2012 freight included from Oklahoma and had repaired and refinished at a cost of $300. Nothing comes cheap in an antique vehicle, but it works and looks great. Once again I can steer effortlessly. Well, as effortlessly as 1949 technology allows.



What, no extra auxiliary steering power assist added…??? 

I'm sure a friend even added that on his '47 Ford Sedan with the MacPherson strut front end modification he did.

Man, that is one expensive steering wheel and only one year newer than the original. Was the original beyond repair or did you just not like it???


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Cub up 7-0. Looks good for the Cubs. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I gave it away to a chap restoring a 49 Meteor to stock and replaced it with a 13" custom wheel. My mistake and I paid for it. And yes, I did not like the original wheel. The Merc wheel is far cleaner in design.


----------



## SINC

I think it is safe to go to bed now with the Cubs leading 7-0 after 3 innings.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all and welcome to an early edition of SAP.

Eierschalensollbruchstellenverursacher!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think it is safe to go to bed now with the Cubs leading 7-0 after 3 innings.


That's what I felt. Looks like we both made the right move.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Eierschalensollbruchstellenverursacher! Luckily, I do not like soft boiled eggs ................ or hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Think that I am in the mood for some scrambled eggs for some reason. That and tea for some reason. Maybe it is because according to SAP today is Warren G. Harding's birthday????


----------



## Dr.G.

Dave Broadfoot, Royal Canadian Air Farce comedian, dead at 90 - Entertainment - CBC News

Truly sad news. He made so very many Canadians laugh. He shall be missed by many.


----------



## Dr.G.

North Bay Chicago Cubs fan Tony DeMarco, 96, ready for big win - Sudbury - CBC News

Quite the fan.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> What, no extra auxiliary steering power assist added…???
> 
> I'm sure a friend even added that on his '47 Ford Sedan with the MacPherson strut front end modification he did.
> 
> Man, that is one expensive steering wheel and only one year newer than the original. Was the original beyond repair or did you just not like it???


My first two cars were from that era. Big Detroit Irons with no power steering or brakes. The Armstrong steering really was no big deal. My 5' tall mom could handle it easily. You quickly learned that as long as the car was moving you could steer. Standing still, forget moving the wheel. A habit I continue to this day. FWIW I think that it greatly extends the life of the steering mechanism as my vehicles almost never require front end work, if I buy them with not too many miles on them.

The brakes were another story. I remember both feet on the brake pedal, butt raised off the seat and the back pushed as hard as I could into the seat back trying to reduce the stopping distance. If the brake line ever sprung a leak, the nearest tree was your best friend.

I actually hated my first car with power steering as it had almost no feel for the road at highway speeds.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sad to hear about Dave Broadfoot. I am not a lover of the CBC. When I lived near Toronto it was okay, but here in Windsor the local station is just a feeder for the Toronto station....news and all. However, the CBC did have quite a stable of Canadian talent which no one else would showcase and Dave Broadfoot was one such talent. His subtle digs at Canadian culture were in many ways like the country itself...ignored by many and understood by few. He will be missed for sure.

I, too, went to bed early last night as the Cubs appeared to be in cruise control. The baseball gods were active last night with the blown defence by Cleveland. Tomlin pitched better than the result would indicate....REALLY only giving up one run and a team error ( which I have always felt baseball should institute ) caused the other two...then the wheels came off. I don't think that will be repeated. But the W will be rockin tonight! Would love to be there. Go Cubs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sad to hear about Dave Broadfoot. I am not a lover of the CBC. When I lived near Toronto it was okay, but here in Windsor the local station is just a feeder for the Toronto station....news and all. However, the CBC did have quite a stable of Canadian talent which no one else would showcase and Dave Broadfoot was one such talent. His subtle digs at Canadian culture were in many ways like the country itself...ignored by many and understood by few. He will be missed for sure.
> 
> I, too, went to bed early last night as the Cubs appeared to be in cruise control. The baseball gods were active last night with the blown defence by Cleveland. Tomlin pitched better than the result would indicate....REALLY only giving up one run and a team error ( which I have always felt baseball should institute ) caused the other two...then the wheels came off. I don't think that will be repeated. But the W will be rockin tonight! Would love to be there. Go Cubs.


Yes, David Broadfoot was a unique Canadian.

I shall be watching the whole game tonight, just to see the celebration on the field after one of the teams win. I don't watch the clubhouse celebrations. 

Go Cubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting ready to watch the last game of the World Series. Still seems strange to see it in the month of Nov. When I was a kid, it was usually just about over by my birthday. As well, the games were played in the day time. Such is Life. Go Cubs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cubs take an early lead. We shall see if it hold up.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Here's a ticket': Bill Murray offers Game 6 seat to random Cubs fan - Entertainment - CBC News

Karma is on the side of the Cubs tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cubs up 2-1.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cubs now up 3-1.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winner takes all.
Do or die.
Win or go home.
World Series Game 7 is tonight.


----------



## SINC

Cubs looking good up 5-1 in fifth


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cubs looking good up 5-1 in fifth


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

What was Mark Twain doing the last time the Cubs won the World Series?


----------



## Dr.G.

Now it is 5-3 Cubs. This is going to be a long night.


----------



## Dr.G.

6-3 Cubs. I am going to stay until the end of the game.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 6-3 Cubs. I am going to stay until the end of the game.



It looks like you might have a bit of a nail biting evening…

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/02/sports/world-series-score-cubs-indians.html?_r=0

BTW: When do those that just might be interested get to hear the fat lady sing or is that a no no to even ask or suggest these days…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like you might have a bit of a nail biting evening…
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/02/sports/world-series-score-cubs-indians.html?_r=0
> 
> BTW: When do those that just might be interested get to hear the fat lady sing or is that a no no to even ask or suggest these days…???


I am just hoping to see the Cubs celebrate on the field tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kluber and Miller are out of the game. Things are looking better for the Cubs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tied up now. How quickly the Fates turn.


----------



## Dr.G.

And now it has started to rain. I doubt they will call this game.


----------



## Dr.G.

1PM and there is a rain delay. Going to call it a night. Will see who wins later. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm 6-6 starting the 10th.


----------



## SINC

Seems the rain delay could last a good long time as they are tarping the field. Dang it anyway!


----------



## SINC

That was quick Cubs up 8-6. Indians up in bottom of 10th. Cubs three outs from series win.


----------



## SINC

Finally over with 8-7 win for the Cubs!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Finally over with 8-7 win for the Cubs!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Quite the finish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is on the house this morning to celebrate the win by the Cubs this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Twenty-one other teams had won the World Series since Cubs last were champions. They reached the top again on the 39,466th day after Orval Overall's three-hit shutout won the 1908 finale at Detroit in a game that took 1:24. At the time, Theodore Roosevelt was president, New Mexico, Arizona, Alaska and Hawaii were not yet states, and the first Ford Model T car was two weeks old.

The Cubs were last champions when Joe Tinker, Johnny Evers and Frank Chance won consecutive titles in 1907-08, until now the only ones in team history. The Cubbies had not even reached the Series since 1945.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cubs in 7 .......... I called it and will start to bring in my winnings. Bet $185 Can. and hauled in big time with a friend who lives in Cleveland.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit today, but SAP is up with a video of a man with no fingers playing piano, a poorly spelled sign and our gif, 'How To Seal A Bag Without A Clip'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Rps

Morning all, other than he rain delay all WS games should be like last nights. I thought for sure the Indians were going to do itut fate finally smiled on the Cubs. Got to say I wouldn't have pulled for Lester but hey, I'm not a manager. What will be interesting is to see if the Cub fan base stays as loyal now that they aren't the losers anymore.....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cubs in 7 .......... I called it and will start to bring in my winnings. Bet $185 Can. and hauled in big time with a friend who lives in Cleveland.



I sure hope he doesn't pay off his bets with good fitting cement shoes…


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, other than he rain delay all WS games should be like last nights. I thought for sure the Indians were going to do itut fate finally smiled on the Cubs. Got to say I wouldn't have pulled for Lester but hey, I'm not a manager. What will be interesting is to see if the Cub fan base stays as loyal now that they aren't the losers anymore.....


Yes, it was a classic game. Of course, the rain could have easily have been snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sure hope he doesn't pay off his bets with good fitting cement shoes…


No. He sold a couple of homes in the GTA and made a fortune on them. He gave me great odds, and this bundle is pocket change for him.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Cubs in 7 .......... I called it and will start to bring in my winnings. Bet $185 Can. and hauled in big time with a friend who lives in Cleveland.


The return on that was 39¢ in US currency?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The return on that was 39¢ in US currency?


True. He converted his US dollars into less expensive Canadian dollars. Still, he gave me good odds. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

No World Series game tonight .................. the season is over????? What are the odds of the Toronto Maple Leafs winning the Stanley Cup ......... their first Cup since 1967?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, just finished supper here.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP food for thought on usefulness, people who spoil Halloween and Pandas Have To Stay In Shape Too.

RapidWeaver finally got their act together and smoothed out their latest offering for Sierra. Yesterday I upgraded the MBP to Sierra again and this morning's upload took a full 78 minutes. That due to the fact the files from the El Cap version of RW are not forward compatible and every converted file has to be uploaded again. Add in about 40 gifs and that amounts to about 4,000 files refreshed this morning to cover files from October 1 through today. Glad that is over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sounds as if you could use some TGIF Coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Strive to be uncynical, to be a hope-giving force, to be a steward of substance." Maria Popova


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Sounds as if you could use some TGIF Coffee.


Morning Marc, indeed I can, thanks. Just finished up tomorrow's edition and can use it to wash down my meds, then head back to bed for a few hours.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> No World Series game tonight .................. the season is over????? What are the odds of the Toronto Maple Leafs winning the Stanley Cup ......... their first Cup since 1967?????????????


100:1

Really. At least in Vegas. Not from me!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> 100:1
> 
> Really. At least in Vegas. Not from me!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Drunk Woman Leaves Her Car At Restaurant Comes Back To This Note - NewsLinQ

Don, some local SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Drunk Woman Leaves Her Car At Restaurant Comes Back To This Note - NewsLinQ
> 
> Don, some local SAP material?


Not really Marc, this has been all over every TV station, newspaper, Twitter, Facebook and every local website available here. It was a publicity stunt by the restaurant.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not really Marc, this has been all over every TV station, newspaper, Twitter, Facebook and every local website available here. It was a publicity stunt by the restaurant.


What!?!? Bug humbar. I guess one cannot believe everything posted on the internet ............... unless it is on the SAP site (e.g., "Digging Your Own Grave On Facebook"). Oh well, it sounded like a good story from your area. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, re SAP, I miss the rotating globe, even if it did locate me in Halifax, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

It’s not just what you know. It’s what you know about what you know.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, re SAP, I miss the rotating globe, even if it did locate me in Halifax, NS


Hmmm, the rotating globe is still there Marc. I suggest you either refresh your browser of restart your machine to regain it, as it appears to be using an old file structure for that portion of SAP.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Not really Marc, this has been all over every TV station, newspaper, Twitter, Facebook and every local website available here. It was a publicity stunt by the restaurant.


I wondered and thought, will everyone now be leaving their car parked there overnight just for the free chicken wings…???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> What!?!? Bug humbar. I guess one cannot believe everything posted on the internet ............... unless it is on the SAP site (e.g., "Digging Your Own Grave On Facebook"). Oh well, it sounded like a good story from your area. Such is Life.


It was if you like chicken wings…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, the rotating globe is still there Marc. I suggest you either refresh your browser of restart your machine to regain it, as it appears to be using an old file structure for that portion of SAP.


Nope. All I get is a tab to click on with the statement "the globe cannot be displayed". Here is where I am sent when I click on the tab. Live Statistics | RevolverMaps - Free 3D Visitor Maps


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It was if you like chicken wings…


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wondered and thought, will everyone now be leaving their car parked there overnight just for the free chicken wings…???


Sadly, it seemed like such a unique story.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nope. All I get is a tab to click on with the statement "the globe cannot be displayed". Here is where I am sent when I click on the tab. Live Statistics | RevolverMaps - Free 3D Visitor Maps



Restart your Mac or shutdown, wait 30-40 seconds and boot up and try again.

If that doesn't work, shutdown, boot up using Safe Boot Mode and then Restart normally.

The latter will purge some old cache and surplus data.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Restart your Mac or shutdown, wait 30-40 seconds and boot up and try again.
> 
> If that doesn't work, shutdown, boot up using Safe Boot Mode and then Restart normally.
> 
> The latter will purge some old cache and surplus data.


OK. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Pumps have run dry: TV's ‘Corner Gas' station reduced to rubble | The Chronicle Herald

Don, you might find this of interest.


----------



## SINC

Yep, just sent this to my two pals who appeared with me on the set back in 2007. Sad indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, just sent this to my two pals who appeared with me on the set back in 2007. Sad indeed.


Thought you would find it relevant, Don. I recall this picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Pumps have run dry: TV's â€˜Corner Gas' station reduced to rubble | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Don, you might find this of interest.





SINC said:


> Yep, just sent this to my two pals who appeared with me on the set back in 2007. Sad indeed.



I will admit that I'm not an avid TV watcher, but I did have to google some old youtube links to see some TV’s ‘Corner Gas’ station episodes and I have to be honest in that I had never even heard of the show and certainly never saw or watched one.

Maybe it never got out to the wet coast TV station channels. But did I really miss much??? Didn't look like it from part of the episode I just watched.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I will admit that I'm not an avid TV watcher, but I did have to google some old youtube links to see some TV’s ‘Corner Gas’ station episodes and I have to be honest in that I had never even heard of the show and certainly never saw or watched one.
> 
> Maybe it never got out to the wet coast TV station channels. But did I really miss much??? Didn't look like it from part of the episode I just watched.


Patrick, it was a good show ......... not great, but I enjoyed each episode that I remembered to watch each week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason so I shall get the first pot of coffee brewing. Later ............


----------



## Dr.G.

" Begin doing what you want to do now. We are not living in eternity. We have only this moment, sparkling like a star in our hand - and melting like a snowflake." Francis Bacon, Sr


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, looks like SAP is going to be another long ordeal to upload this morning so one will have to wait for about an hour or so to complete. I have a couple of ideas to try to work through this glitch for later today. RW has been informed and we shall see how long it will take them to react to this latest goof.


----------



## SINC

Well SAP is finally up with a gif of a bubble machine that will have you asking why anyone would invent such a thing, Hakone Marquetry and a shirt seen in Jasper by a reader.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was quite the bubble machine .................. !!!!!!!!!!! Care for some coffee to calm your nerves???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be good, yes please. Working on reverting back to El Cap to avoid the mess from RW. Third time unlucky trying this.


----------



## Dr.G.

50 years after flood, damaged Giorgio Vasari Renaissance painting The Last Supper restored - Entertainment - CBC News

An interesting article.


----------



## Rps

Thought I'd share the wisdom of Grampa Jones....maybe SAP material?

It was Grandpa Jones 100th birthday and he was still in perfect health. At his birthday party he was asked how he managed to live so long and stay so fit.He explained "I put my long life down to spending so much time out of doors. Ive been in the open air, day after day, rain or shine, for the last 75th years.""How do you manage to keep up such a rigorous fitness regime?" we asked."Its simple" he said. "When I married my wife 75 years ago, we both made solemn pledge on our wedding night. We agreed that whenever we ever had a fight, whoever was proved wrong would go outside and take long walk."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thought I'd share the wisdom of Grampa Jones....maybe SAP material?
> 
> It was Grandpa Jones 100th birthday and he was still in perfect health. At his birthday party he was asked how he managed to live so long and stay so fit.He explained "I put my long life down to spending so much time out of doors. Ive been in the open air, day after day, rain or shine, for the last 75th years.""How do you manage to keep up such a rigorous fitness regime?" we asked."Its simple" he said. "When I married my wife 75 years ago, we both made solemn pledge on our wedding night. We agreed that whenever we ever had a fight, whoever was proved wrong would go outside and take long walk."


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just after 10PM here in Lunenburg, NS. Do I pretend it is now 9PM or just call it a night? Think I will call it a night and see when the doxies decide it is time to get up tomorrow morning. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's time to stop changing the clocks - Home | The 180 with Jim Brown | CBC Radio

Amen!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at the No Stone Left Alone Memorial Foundation, a US basketball coach could teach some NFL players a thing or two about honouring veterans and of course the Sunday Whatzit?

Also today on a busy edition, a grandma is ticked off, a deer loves a leaf blower and a video on how to cook with cast iron.

Did I mention a spectacular sunrise pic from yesterday morning here in town?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It's time to stop changing the clocks - Home | The 180 with Jim Brown | CBC Radio
> 
> Amen!


Now that we are back on Mountain Standard Time again, we should stay there and end this nonsense. We would all be better off for it. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now that we are back on Mountain Standard Time again, we should stay there and end this nonsense. We would all be better off for it. :clap:


Amen, brother Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look at the No Stone Left Alone Memorial Foundation, a US basketball coach could teach some NFL players a thing or two about honouring veterans and of course the Sunday Whatzit?
> 
> Also today on a busy edition, a grandma is ticked off, a deer loves a leaf blower and a video on how to cook with cast iron.
> 
> Did I mention a spectacular sunrise pic from yesterday morning here in town?


Morning, Don. 530AM here in Lunenburg, but my body tells me it is 630AM.  

Great sunrise shot on SAP. I have seen that clip re standing for the national anthem before, but it is worth watching over and over again. I don't understand the kneeling protest. tptptptp

Haven't a clue about the Whatzit pic. Something to do with fish or corn?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> \Haven't a clue about the Whatzit pic. Something to do with fish or corn?


Yes, it does indeed, you're on the right track, but don't get corny.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, it does indeed, you're on the right track, but don't get corny.


Interesting. I was thinking of a corn holder to dip in butter, or something to spread butter on corn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Showed the picture to Deborah. She said it might be used on Friday for the traditional "fish and chips" meal many had in NL.


----------



## SINC

Deborah would be right, Marc. They are called fish tongs and come in many varieties as you will see tomorrow. Good job.


----------



## SINC

Marc, here is a story that you and Rp might appreciate.

This 86-year-old man's reaction to the Cubs win


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Deborah would be right, Marc. They are called fish tongs and come in many varieties as you will see tomorrow. Good job.


I shall tell her this, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, here is a story that you and Rp might appreciate.
> 
> This 86-year-old man's reaction to the Cubs win


Good one. :clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm here today, we could hit 70f. Don I spotted the fish tongs right away. Been to many a fish and chip shop on Friday!

So now his just leave the Indians to win and the Rangers to appear which means we are approaching Leaf territory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm here today, we could hit 70f. Don I spotted the fish tongs right away. Been to many a fish and chip shop on Friday!
> 
> So now his just leave the Indians to win and the Rangers to appear which means we are approaching Leaf territory.


True. The NY Rangers could stand to win another Stanley Cup as well.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> True. The NY Rangers could stand to win another Stanley Cup as well.


Naw I think the Rangers goal should be to try and eclipse the 108 years of futility established by the Cubbies. The Rangers need to shoot for those bragging rights. Don't leave them in Cubby hands.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Naw I think the Rangers goal should be to try and eclipse the 108 years of futility established by the Cubbies. The Rangers need to shoot for those bragging rights. Don't leave them in Cubby hands.


Well, next up are the Cleveland Indians. I was a few days old the last time they won the World Series.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, here is a story that you and Rp might appreciate.
> 
> This 86-year-old man's reaction to the Cubs win


85-year-old fan lives just long enough to hear the Cubs win the World Series - CBSSports.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. My body tells me it is nearly 1030PM. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I had the same experience as Marc in that my body told me to get to bed early. I awoke after only three hours though, so decided to get up and get SAP online and complete tomorrow's issue too.

Today is our city council meeting and I sense it will have some rather startling ramifications for more actions by our rather questionable mayor. More on that tomorrow after I sit through about a four hour long ordeal to cover it all. I hope to capture the juicy bits on video.

Today we present a video on the thinnest wood shavings you will ever see, a hummingbird who scratches his butt on a picnic table and a guy with an observation on the recent time change that may give you cause to think in 'the things people send us'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Your accounts of the council meeting should be interesting tomorrow. I am sure that the mayor is a "big fan" of you and SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Cubs ended their title drought after 108 years — who's next? - CBC Sports - Sporting news, opinion, scores, standings, schedules


----------



## Rps

Morning all, cool here today. One could argue that the Texas Rangers should be on that list as well.
Speaking of lists....how it is possible to have a team in the Grey Cup with a losing record....not one team in the East has a winning record.....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all, cool here today. One could argue that the Texas Rangers should be on that list as well.
> Speaking of lists....how it is possible to have a team in the Grey Cup with a losing record....not one team in the East has a winning record.....


Yep, that and how is it possible that a team with a losing record in the west can take the eastern championship and we wind up with a west vs west Grey Cup? That is entirely possible this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, that and how is it possible that a team with a losing record in the west can take the eastern championship and we wind up with a west vs west Grey Cup? That is entirely possible this year.


Interesting, but true.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.kidney.org/atoz/content/kidneystones_shockwave

Going for my shockwave treatment tomorrow morning. Have to be at the Victoria General at 8AM .......... which means we will have to be on the road by 630AM ......... in total darkness.  At least the stones will be destroyed, hopefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

"SINC SAYS: That is one knowledgable lady you have there MG, she was right!" :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Quiet here in The Shang. I might not be on much tomorrow due to the kidney stone treatment tomorrow morning. I trust that someone will make some coffee throughout the day. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Hope to see you all, in a virtual sense, sometime tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with your procedure tomorrow Marc, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good luck with your procedure tomorrow Marc, our thoughts are with you.


Thanks, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to let the doxies out after then have been fed. Will set off for Halifax in about two hours. I have started some coffee brewing. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at Edmonton's no stone left alone ceremony, a dog happy to see his owner and a video of harmony to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I see that there is still coffee left over from this morning. Small crowd today. Went for my extracorporeal shock wave lithotripsy treatment. They could only see one stone. The treatment is not painful at all.

Back home now.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear it all went well Marc. Been very busy today and now off to see my doctor for an appointment in a half hour, must be our day for docs, eh what?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad to hear it all went well Marc. Been very busy today and now off to see my doctor for an appointment in a half hour, must be our day for docs, eh what?


Bonne chance, mon ami. May you have similar good results.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Will stay up to watch the final US presidential results. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami. May you have similar good results.


Night Marc, my results worked out well too, although I do have to go back in a week for another needle, this time for pneumonia.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, my results worked out well too, although I do have to go back in a week for another needle, this time for pneumonia.


Pneumonia? Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stayed up to see the final election results and then dozed off for a couple of hours. 

In the words of William Wordsworth

"What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;

We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be."


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too stayed up so did not awake to get SAP online until just now. Today a gif of a backflip by a bird, our video 'Weird Things Found Inside Cheap Products' and Chores Experts Say You Only Have To Do Once A Year.


----------



## CubaMark

Ssshhhhh!!!!! Everybody go back to bed. It was just a bad dre-.... OH MY GOD. *OH MY GOD!!!!!*




:yikes:


----------



## SINC

Well, it would appear that people are finally and totally fed up with political correctness, environmentalist minorities getting their way, climateers and the like. American is just the beginning of a world wide revolt as I outlined in the proper thread to discuss this new phenomena. 

As an aside I can see the very thing happening at the municipal level as we count down to our own campaign for elections for mayor and council in just nine months. Those same types of people have had a strangle hold on our daily lives here and the rumblings for change have already begun.

It will make for an interesting run on SAP and our forum to see if my suspicions are valid. The Alberta NDP will be gone too in just over two years.

On a happier note, we are enjoying another fine day at 15° which is fine by me in November, The only trouble is that it looks like my snow removal couple will win the lottery and pocket $250 without ever lifting a shovel this month. That of course is the gamble one takes when you contract for five months service beginning in November. Such is life.


----------



## Rps

Morning al, how do I know it's morning.......the sun came up, birds were singing......you know normal stuff

For those who need a morning smile...

A senior executive was interviewing a young blonde for a position in the company. Hoping to find out something about her personality he asked, "If you could have a conversation with any person, living or dead, who would that be?"

The blonde thought for a moment and said, "The living one."


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Ssshhhhh!!!!! Everybody go back to bed. It was just a bad dre-.... OH MY GOD. *OH MY GOD!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yikes:


:---(


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning al, how do I know it's morning.......the sun came up, birds were singing......you know normal stuff
> 
> For those who need a morning smile...
> 
> A senior executive was interviewing a young blonde for a position in the company. Hoping to find out something about her personality he asked, "If you could have a conversation with any person, living or dead, who would that be?"
> 
> The blonde thought for a moment and said, "The living one."


Morning, Rp. Care for some coffee.

:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh pot of coffee is brewing. Sunny and 14C temps here today, so I shall go mow the lawn and any of the leaves that have fallen in the back garden after lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

"On a happier note, we are enjoying another fine day at 15° which is fine by me in November, The only trouble is that it looks like my snow removal couple will win the lottery and pocket $250 without ever lifting a shovel this month. That of course is the gamble one takes when you contract for five months service beginning in November. Such is life. " Don, $250 a month? That seems like a great deal of money. How many months do you have booked?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "On a happier note, we are enjoying another fine day at 15° which is fine by me in November, The only trouble is that it looks like my snow removal couple will win the lottery and pocket $250 without ever lifting a shovel this month. That of course is the gamble one takes when you contract for five months service beginning in November. Such is life. " Don, $250 a month? That seems like a great deal of money. How many months do you have booked?


I book from November 1 to March 31 of each year.

Keep in mind when we get heavy snows, cleaning takes place two or three times per week or 10 to 12 times a month which works out to about $25 per cleaning which takes the two of them at least 90 minutes.

Also we have 270 feet of city sidewalk to maintain as well as a four car double driveway in front of the house and a two car double driveway in the rear of the property. Also the motor home is kept shovelled and accessible all winter long so I can easily monitor it for any issues that may come up. Add to that the sidewalks connecting the back courtyard to the rear garage and out to the street and the front walkways to the front door and to the front entrance to the rear courtyard. We also have a 48 box Canada Post mailbox that abuts the city sidewalk that has to be shovelled out on all four sides. Three of those sides are supposed to be the responsibility of Canada Post, but they have never once cleaned a flake of snow in the past two winters.

In addition, the couple supply all of the ice melt necessary to take the city sidewalks down to concrete. I spend about $25 a month myself on ice melt just to keep the ice off the courtyard and the inner sidewalks that we clean ourselves, an area as large as the front double driveway. That private area is not covered in the contract, nor is the back elevated deck and the rear entrance.

Given all that, $250 a month is quit reasonable considering they do it all by hand and pile all snow in proper designated areas on city boulevards and not on adjacent neighbours property. That requires them to shovel the rear double drive in one direction only, to avoid the neighbour's property.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I book from November 1 to March 31 of each year.
> 
> Keep in mind when we get heavy snows, cleaning takes place two or three times per week or 10 to 12 times a month which works out to about $25 per cleaning which takes the two of them at least 90 minutes.
> 
> Also we have 270 feet of city sidewalk to maintain as well as a four car double driveway in front of the house and a two car double driveway in the rear of the property. Also the motor home is kept shovelled and accessible all winter long so I can easily monitor it for any issues that may come up. Add to that the sidewalks connecting the back courtyard to the rear garage and out to the street and the front walkways to the front door and to the front entrance to the rear courtyard. We also have a 48 box Canada Post mailbox that abuts the city sidewalk that has to be shovelled out on all four sides. Three of those sides are supposed to be the responsibility of Canada Post, but they have never once cleaned a flake of snow in the past two winters.
> 
> In addition, the couple supply all of the ice melt necessary to take the city sidewalks down to concrete. I spend about $25 a month myself on ice melt just to keep the ice off the courtyard and the inner sidewalks that we clean ourselves, an area as large as the front double driveway. That private area is not covered in the contract, nor is the back elevated deck and the rear entrance.
> 
> Given all that, $250 a month is quit reasonable considering they do it all by hand and pile all snow in proper designated areas on city boulevards and not on adjacent neighbours property. That requires them to shovel the rear double drive in one direction only, to avoid the neighbour's property.


Yes, this sounds reasonable. We have no sidewalks to shovel, just a large driveway and paths out front for people to enter and out the back door for the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

No thoughts of snow today. Full sunshine and 16C temps. Feels like early June rather than early November. I was out in shorts and no tee shirt as I mowed the back lawn. Then doxies were in the shade under the deck until I was done.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Road Not Taken" by Robert Frost. Still my favorite poem.

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,


And sorry I could not travel both


And be one traveler, long I stood


And looked down one as far as I could


To where it bent in the undergrowth;





Then took the other, as just as fair,


And having perhaps the better claim,


Because it was grassy and wanted wear;


Though as for that the passing there


Had worn them really about the same,





And both that morning equally lay


In leaves no step had trodden black.


Oh, I kept the first for another day!


Yet knowing how way leads on to way,


I doubted if I should ever come back.





I shall be telling this with a sigh


Somewhere ages and ages hence:


Two roads diverged in a wood, and I—


I took the one less traveled by,


And that has made all the difference.


----------



## Rps

Some how this seems to fit in today with the U.S. Election results...

A little out-of-the-way greasy-spoon restaurant advertised that if anyone could order a sandwich they couldn't make---they'd award the customer ten thousand dollars on the spot. For months people drove in from all over just to see if they could stump the cooks. No luck. It seems this joint had every exotic ingredient right at their finger tips. from canary bird brains on toast to aardvark tonsil subs, you name it---they had it. Then one day a guys walks in wearing a sly smile. "Whatcha gonna have, Hon?" asked the waitress. "I'd like an elephant ear sandwich on a bun." he grinned. "Didja want chesse on that?" asked the waitress. "Sure. And lots of mayo too." The waitress turned in the order. Within seconds , complete bedlam broke out in the kitchen. Chinese, Italian, Mexican and a dozen more chefs were screaming and cursing in every foreign language. The kitchen staff started throwing meat cleavers at each other. It was absolute chaos. Suddenly the uproar stopped and the sweat-soaked manager came thru the kitchen door with a huge wad of cash in his hand. He walked over to the customer and slammed the money down in front of him. "Here's your ten thousand bucks, pal." The customer looked up and said: "It was the elephant ear wasn't it!!??" "Nope." said the bruised and bloodied manager, "........we're outta buns."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Some how this seems to fit in today with the U.S. Election results...
> 
> A little out-of-the-way greasy-spoon restaurant advertised that if anyone could order a sandwich they couldn't make---they'd award the customer ten thousand dollars on the spot. For months people drove in from all over just to see if they could stump the cooks. No luck. It seems this joint had every exotic ingredient right at their finger tips. from canary bird brains on toast to aardvark tonsil subs, you name it---they had it. Then one day a guys walks in wearing a sly smile. "Whatcha gonna have, Hon?" asked the waitress. "I'd like an elephant ear sandwich on a bun." he grinned. "Didja want chesse on that?" asked the waitress. "Sure. And lots of mayo too." The waitress turned in the order. Within seconds , complete bedlam broke out in the kitchen. Chinese, Italian, Mexican and a dozen more chefs were screaming and cursing in every foreign language. The kitchen staff started throwing meat cleavers at each other. It was absolute chaos. Suddenly the uproar stopped and the sweat-soaked manager came thru the kitchen door with a huge wad of cash in his hand. He walked over to the customer and slammed the money down in front of him. "Here's your ten thousand bucks, pal." The customer looked up and said: "It was the elephant ear wasn't it!!??" "Nope." said the bruised and bloodied manager, "........we're outta buns."


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just after 5PM and the sun is slowly setting in the west. I still can't get used to this sort of early evening. Still, with 14C temps, I was sitting outside watching the doxies running around the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Still tired from staying up until 4AM to see the election results. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all ............ though I can't imagine many are already up. I went through the classic "early to bed early to rise". No sign of the sunrise at 3AM, so I shall just do some morning reading of overnight postings and then get a pre-dawn nap. Doxies have been fed and taken out so they shall be fast asleep within the hour. Later .......................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too went down early and awoke five hours later so SAP is up for the day as I begin to compose tomorrow's edition before heading back to bed.

Today we feature a video of Meskel Square, Addis Ababa. Who needs lanes or lights? Not these guys.

Also a gif of an unusual vehicle that takes a minute to actually see how it is powered and a look at some quiet neighbours.


----------



## CubaMark

G'day folks. Hope you're all toasty. Down here in the Mexican mountains, winter has arrived. No snow-walkers yet, but damn chilly in the mornings. My wife has started to wonder _sotto voce_ if we should install a fireplace. Time to get our butts home to Canada where it's warm!

Hope you all have a fabulous day.


----------



## SINC

Mark, do I gather from your post that you do not have central heating in your home at all? Yikes! That would make a fireplace a welcome addition for occasional warmth.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, cool here today we could hit 68F and no snow. Don I liked the real estate sign....people are probably dying to get in that neighbourhood.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Mark, do I gather from your post that you do not have central heating in your home at all? Yikes! That would make a fireplace a welcome addition for occasional warmth.


No central heating. No insulation. Concrete walls. Concrete floors with ceramic tile. That's the dominant construction here in Zacatecas and much of Mexico. In warmer parts of the country, it's fine. Here? It's intolerable.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all, cool here today we could hit 68F and no snow. Don I liked the real estate sign....people are probably dying to get in that neighbourhood.


Rp, that was a favourite quip my father used every time we drove by a cemetery. Took me a few years to 'get it' as a child. Also my uncle who was 10 years older than me and my Mom's youngest brother had a favourite quip when ever we drove by an auto wreckers, he would say, "Oh look, it's the ladies parking lot!"


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> No central heating. No insulation. Concrete walls. Concrete floors with ceramic tile. That's the dominant construction here in Zacatecas and much of Mexico. In warmer parts of the country, it's fine. Here? It's intolerable.


Not sure about availability in Mexico Mark, but have you considered an electric infra red heater? I use one in the motor home and in the garage as well on cool days. they use very little power and can be moved from room to room with you to heat whatever part of the home you are in. They also operate cool to the touch so as not to be a danger to little ones. Just a thought. Here are some sample.

https://www.homehardware.ca/en/cat/search/_/N-2pqfZ67l/Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN?Ntt=infra+red+heaters


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Not sure about availability in Mexico Mark, but have you considered an electric infra red heater? I use one in the motor home and in the garage as well on cool days. they use very little power and can be moved from room to room with you to heat whatever part of the home you are in. They also operate cool to the touch so as not to be a danger to little ones. Just a thought. Here are some sample.
> 
> https://www.homehardware.ca/en/cat/search/_/N-2pqfZ67l/Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN?Ntt=infra+red+heaters


I've used those myself and they do indeed heat a full room.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too went down early and awoke five hours later so SAP is up for the day as I begin to compose tomorrow's edition before heading back to bed.
> 
> Today we feature a video of Meskel Square, Addis Ababa. Who needs lanes or lights? Not these guys.
> 
> Also a gif of an unusual vehicle that takes a minute to actually see how it is powered and a look at some quiet neighbours.


Morning, Don. Yes, we told we would have quiet and helpful neighbors when we moved here to Lunenburg, NS. The agents were very truthful. We have great neighbors.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> G'day folks. Hope you're all toasty. Down here in the Mexican mountains, winter has arrived. No snow-walkers yet, but damn chilly in the mornings. My wife has started to wonder _sotto voce_ if we should install a fireplace. Time to get our butts home to Canada where it's warm!
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous day.


Yes, by all means come back to NS, Mark. Sunny and 10C at just past noon here in Lunenburg. We still have colorful leaves on all the trees. No frigid temps to make them fall just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> No central heating. No insulation. Concrete walls. Concrete floors with ceramic tile. That's the dominant construction here in Zacatecas and much of Mexico. In warmer parts of the country, it's fine. Here? It's intolerable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C as we near 2PM. Raked up the leaves that have fallen so far to make a small pile for the doxies to play in. I guess it is instinctual for them to try to dig into the pile and then just dash through it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mozzarella Stuffed Meatloaf

On the menu tonight at The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Meatloaf makes me sleepy. See you all for some TGIF/Remembrance Day coffee. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

From W.H. Auden’s poem, "September 1, 1939", which concludes:

“Defenseless under the night
Our world in stupor lies;
Yet, dotted everywhere,
Ironic points of light
Flash out wherever the Just
Exchange their messages:
May I, composed like them
Of Eros and of dust,
Beleaguered by the same
Negation and despair,
Show an affirming flame.”


May we all hunt for that affirming flame.


----------



## SINC

I love meatloaf. I must make some soon.

Morning all, today on SAP we feature a video of the Last Post performed beautifully on a violin in honour of the day. A second video in honour of Leonard Cohen performing Hallelujah and a look at a cheetah in full stride. Also Dog Kisses May Be Sweet, But They're Not So Sanitary, Experts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A fine and fitting SAP this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up tomorrow's edition so will head back to bed for a while. I have to go over to the couple's house who do my snow removal to give them a hand this afternoon. They bought a new Canon printer and their iMac does not see it and I offered to help them out. Who knows, maybe I can get a discount for services rendered?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished up tomorrow's edition so will head back to bed for a while. I have to go over to the couple's house who do my snow removal to give them a hand this afternoon. They bought a new Canon printer and their iMac does not see it and I offered to help them out. Who knows, maybe I can get a discount for services rendered?


A good idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from the war memorial Remembrance Day services here in Lunenburg. A very big crowd by 11AM, with an estimated 400 people, which is 20% of the population of Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, time for me to go down as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, time for me to go down as well.


See you, in a virtual sense, tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true ..............


----------



## SINC

Down early means up early so SAP is ready to go with a chipmunk with a mouthful, The KFPS Royal Friesian Horse in our video and McDonald’s Coke Tastes Better.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Down early means up early so SAP is ready to go with a chipmunk with a mouthful, The KFPS Royal Friesian Horse in our video and McDonald’s Coke Tastes Better.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee and treats this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Flu season going 'full tilt' on West Coast, making its way to East Coast - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Patrick, Don, et al, flu hitting your areas of Canada yet?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Flu season going 'full tilt' on West Coast, making its way to East Coast - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Patrick, Don, et al, flu hitting your areas of Canada yet?


Haven't noticed anything unusual here, Marc.


----------



## SINC

But speaking of unusual things, was out in the back garden yesterday and noticed our pansies have reappeared, pretty unusual for November in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Haven't noticed anything unusual here, Marc.


I hear that it is working its way east from BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> But speaking of unusual things, was out in the back garden yesterday and noticed our pansies have reappeared, pretty unusual for November in Alberta.


:clap: Yes, flowers are still growing here. Lots of yellow and red leaves still on the trees as well. Hopefully, we shall all have a late and mild winter. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don. 

Sent you a PM regarding the Friesian Horse Video from today's SAP.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Hey Don.
> 
> Sent you a PM regarding the Friesian Horse Video from today's SAP.


Thanks Bob, got it online on SAP already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, I did not receive a death notice from Facebook. Lucky me .............. 

God is dead. - Nietzche, 1883

Nietzche is dead. - God, 1900

Everyone is dead. - Facebook, 2016


----------



## Dr.G.

Atomic Age fun for kids! Apparently nuclear toys were a thing in the 1950's.

Don, some SAP filler material? I never did see these sorts of toys when I was a boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Next Week's Supermoon May Be a Once in a Lifetime Event | Real Simple
Luckily, clear skies are being forecast for this region of Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

5 Tricks Dachshunds Use to Get Out Of Being Punished - Wiener Dog Daily

Yup .............. been there and have seen all five.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Flu season going 'full tilt' on West Coast, making its way to East Coast - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Patrick, Don, et al, flu hitting your areas of Canada yet?




No big signs of it hitting this area, but it's sure being flogged by almost all places to get their free shot if not done so already, and reports that they got a good combo guesstimate this year.


We and nearly everyone has got theirs and we also got the recommended pneumonia shot and our rather expensive Shingles vaccinations are sitting in the refrigerator for the local clinic to inject them now that my wife is back from her two weeks in Mexico at her sister's condo.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No big signs of it hitting this area, but it's sure being flogged by almost all places to get their free shot if not done so already, and reports that they got a good combo guesstimate this year.
> 
> 
> We and nearly everyone has got theirs and we also got the recommended pneumonia shot and our rather expensive Shingles vaccinations are sitting in the refrigerator for the local clinic to inject them now that my wife is back from her two weeks in Mexico at her sister's condo.


Let us hope that this year's shot is more accurate than last year's shot. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at the Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Humans are hard-wired for laziness, study finds - The Globe and Mail

I know that doxies are hard-wired for laziness.


----------



## SINC

Worked on that 2008 iMac yesterday afternoon and most of today. Reinstalled 10.6.8 then downloaded and installed 10.10. That allowed his new printer to run. Glad all that fartin' around is done. It had been taken over by malware and had that warning to call this number to release the lock hackers had placed on his computer. In short it was a mess. Also installed Malwarebytes to auto check for malware in future for him.

Most new printers today have left Snow Leopard behind and no longer support it, so that's one more nail in Snow Leopard coffin.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, off to an early start with SAP today featuring the easiest Sunday Whatzit in a very long time. Also The Mensa Convention, s tricky gif and our video 'Pandas Have To Stay In Shape Too'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "Paddle faster ........" :lmao::clap: Good one. I have been on the river in Georgia where Deliverance was filmed.

Dew drops on a spider's web?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. "Paddle faster ........" :lmao::clap: Good one. I have been on the river in Georgia where Deliverance was filmed.
> 
> Dew drops on a spider's web?


Told you it was easy, right you are!

And while I am at it, this seems to be a fitting end:

108-year-old Cubs fan died six days after celebrating second World Series win


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Told you it was easy, right you are!
> 
> And while I am at it, this seems to be a fitting end:
> 
> 108-year-old Cubs fan died six days after celebrating second World Series win


A sad story, but at least she got to see the Cubs finally win again.


----------



## SINC

I was able to add a few shots of tonight's moon to SAP this morning and with clear skies tomorrow night, I hope to do better. Also tossed them into the moon thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I was able to add a few shots of tonight's moon to SAP this morning and with clear skies tomorrow night, I hope to do better. Also tossed them into the moon thread.


:clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

A great start to the day with nary a cloud in the sky and bright sunshine that makes me think the forecast for clear skies for the supermoon tonight. Get your cameras out folks and we can compare shots tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A great start to the day with nary a cloud in the sky and bright sunshine that makes me think the forecast for clear skies for the supermoon tonight. Get your cameras out folks and we can compare shots tomorrow.


All ready here, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Since today is start day for the CFL playoffs, it calls for crock pot corned beef. My method is so simple and delicious and it will go on at half time of game one between the Esks and the Ti-Cats. Don't cheer for the Esks by the way, no team who cannot make the playoffs in their own division should ever be given a second chance against the east in a crossover. It is just wrong.

To make the corned beef, quarter four medium potatoes and one medium onion and toss them in the bottom of the slow cooker Add a couple of carrots chopped into two inch long pieces and toss them in too with a bay leaf. Place the corned beef on top of the veggies, but don't rinse it when you take it out of the bag to preserve the pickling spices on it. Pour a can or bottle of beer over the whole thing and cook on high for four hours. Then add a small cabbage cut into about eight pieces on top and lower the heat to low and cook for another hour.

That's it, enjoy. I'm gonna! About 6:00 this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Since today is start day for the CFL playoffs, it calls for crock pot corned beef. My method is so simple and delicious and it will go on at half time of game one between the Esks and the Ti-Cats. Don't cheer for the Esks by the way, no team who cannot make the playoffs in their own division should ever be given a second chance agains the east in a crossover. It is just wrong.
> 
> To make the corned beef, quarter four medium potatoes and one medium onion and toss them in the bottom of the slow cooker Add a couple of carrots chopped into two inch long pieces and toss them in too with a bay leaf. Place the corned beef on top of the veggies, but don't rinse it when you take it out of the bag to preserve the pickling spices on it. Pour a can or bottle of beer over the whole thing and cook on high for four hours. Then add a small cabbage cut into about eight pieces on top and lower the heat to low and cook for another hour.
> 
> That's it, enjoy. I'm gonna! about 6:00 this evening.


:love2::clap::love2: Invite me over.

We are having venison, given to us by a neighbor.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :love2::clap::love2: Invite me over.
> 
> We are having venison, given to us by a neighbor.


Sure thing Marc, just don't bring any venison, I find it much too strong tasting as a meat and prefer Elk or Moose.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, just don't bring any venison, I find it much too strong tasting as a meat and prefer Elk or Moose.


OK. No problem. I have eaten moose before, but never elk.


----------



## CubaMark

Wish I'd seen this hours ago (and that y'all had international same-day FedEx in a heated box).

I'm jonesing for a wickedly good _Eggs Benny_, like they (used to?) do at the Victory Arms Pub, in the Lord Nelson Hotel, downtown Halifax.

And don't even get me started on what I'd like for dinner.... 

Major food nostalgia day here :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Wish I'd seen this hours ago (and that y'all had international same-day FedEx in a heated box).
> 
> I'm jonesing for a wickedly good _Eggs Benny_, like they (used to?) do at the Victory Arms Pub, in the Lord Nelson Hotel, downtown Halifax.
> 
> And don't even get me started on what I'd like for dinner....
> 
> Major food nostalgia day here :-(


Evening, Mark. I have eaten there about six times in the past few years. I really like the décor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah took this picture about an hour ago driving back into Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early thinking that I had left the light on in the bathroom. It was the light of the full moon. I could have read by just this light had I wanted to. So, decided to get up and take the doxies outside. Even saw a shooting star while I sat outside and just gazed at the full moon above the tree tops.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too went out to see the moon, but it is covered by a thin veil of cloud that makes it like a globe in the fog so no detail or no good pics. I did try though.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a prancing colt in our gif, a great young lady drummer in our video and an interesting story, 'Zebrafish Offers Hope For Spinal Cord Repair: U.S. Study'.

Did I mention our mayor is in a spot of trouble?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too went out to see the moon, but it is covered by a thin veil of cloud that makes it like a globe in the fog so no detail or no good pics. I did try though.


I took some pictures as well, but have not downloaded them yet. Still, the picture you took has a nice effect.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a prancing colt in our gif, a great young lady drummer in our video and an interesting story, 'Zebrafish Offers Hope For Spinal Cord Repair: U.S. Study'.
> 
> Did I mention our mayor is in a spot of trouble?


Mayor Crouse in trouble??????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

"The arc of the moral universe is long, but it bends toward justice." Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## SINC

Thought Marc and Rp might appreciate this high baseball shot over in Japan.

https://gfycat.com/AbleOrganicAnchovy


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Thought Marc and Rp might appreciate this high baseball shot over in Japan.
> 
> https://gfycat.com/AbleOrganicAnchovy


The old ball park in Minnesota anyone.......I wonder what the rule is on that one, foul or fair?


----------



## Rps

Marc and Don I think you might like this...
Bert always wanted a pair of authentic cowboy boots, so, seeing some on sale, he bought them and wore them home. 

Walking proudly, he sauntered into the kitchen and said to his wife, "Notice anything different about me?" 

Margaret looked him over.. "Nope." 

Frustrated, Bert stormed off into the bathroom, undressed and walked back into the kitchen completely naked except for the boots.. 

Again he asked Margaret, a little louder this time, "Notice anything different NOW?" 

Margaret looked up and said in her best deadpan, "Bert, what's different? It's hanging down today, it was hanging down yesterday, it'll be hanging down again tomorrow! 

Furious, Bert yelled, "AND DO YOU KNOW WHY IT'S HANGING DOWN, MARGARET?" 

"Nope. Not a clue", she replied 

"IT'S HANGING DOWN, BECAUSE IT'S LOOKING AT MY NEW BOOTS!!!!" 

Without missing a beat Margaret replied, "Shoulda bought a hat, Bert.. Shoulda bought a hat."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thought Marc and Rp might appreciate this high baseball shot over in Japan.
> 
> https://gfycat.com/AbleOrganicAnchovy





Rps said:


> The old ball park in Minnesota anyone.......I wonder what the rule is on that one, foul or fair?


Ground rule double.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc and Don I think you might like this...
> Bert always wanted a pair of authentic cowboy boots, so, seeing some on sale, he bought them and wore them home.
> 
> Walking proudly, he sauntered into the kitchen and said to his wife, "Notice anything different about me?"
> 
> Margaret looked him over.. "Nope."
> 
> Frustrated, Bert stormed off into the bathroom, undressed and walked back into the kitchen completely naked except for the boots..
> 
> Again he asked Margaret, a little louder this time, "Notice anything different NOW?"
> 
> Margaret looked up and said in her best deadpan, "Bert, what's different? It's hanging down today, it was hanging down yesterday, it'll be hanging down again tomorrow!
> 
> Furious, Bert yelled, "AND DO YOU KNOW WHY IT'S HANGING DOWN, MARGARET?"
> 
> "Nope. Not a clue", she replied
> 
> "IT'S HANGING DOWN, BECAUSE IT'S LOOKING AT MY NEW BOOTS!!!!"
> 
> Without missing a beat Margaret replied, "Shoulda bought a hat, Bert.. Shoulda bought a hat."


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some pics from about 5AM this morning and 530PM this evening. All are of the moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

AMAZING! Listen to what our ancestors' language sounded like 6,000 years ago

Don, some future SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Man it is so cold out there I keep shaking while trying to take a shot. This is the best I could do tonight, I give up. I shall await my buddy Al Popil's coming shots instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Man it is so cold out there I keep shaking while trying to take a shot. This is the best I could do tonight, I give up. I shall await my buddy Al Popil's coming shots instead.


A great shot, Don. Liked the branches in the foreground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A foggy morning here in Lunenburg, so I think that some dry cereal would go well with some hot coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP some street art in Portugal, three ice skaters go down at once and a Drone Display Sets World Record in our video.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Man it is so cold out there I keep shaking while trying to take a shot. This is the best I could do tonight, I give up. I shall await my buddy Al Popil's coming shots instead.


My P&S cameras won't focus at all on the moon so I just enjoy the shots from those with far more expensive equipment. Did get a brief glimpse on the 13th but last night was continuous drizzle so no chance whatsoever.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> My P&S cameras won't focus at all on the moon so I just enjoy the shots from those with far more expensive equipment. Did get a brief glimpse on the 13th but last night was continuous drizzle so no chance whatsoever.


That is what I have, Bob. Luckily, we had clear skies for the past few days.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## eMacMan

Not too bad. I am attempting to locally track down an RJ45 crimper, without making the long drive to Lethbridge or Calgary so far no luck. They are not very expensive, but perpetually out of stock!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not too bad. I am attempting to locally track down an RJ45 crimper, without making the long drive to Lethbridge or Calgary so far no luck. They are not very expensive, but perpetually out of stock!


Bonne chance, mon ami. What might a RJ45 crimper be used for in the real world?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah took this picture of the moon coming up yesterday evening. Much better than my pics.


----------



## Rps

Nice shots all. 

An oldie but a goodie...

A magician was working on a cruise ship in the Caribbean. The audience was different each week so he did same tricks over and over.
The problem was, the captain's parrot saw all the shows and began to understand how the magician did every trick.
He started shouting in the middle of the show: 'Look, it's not the same hat. Look, he's hiding the flowers under the table. Hey, why are all the cards the ace of spades?' The magician was furious but, as it was the captain's parrot, he could do nothing. Then one day the ship sank and the magician found himself floating on a piece of wood with the parrot.
They glared at each other but said nothing. Finally, after a week, the parrot said: 'OK, I give up. Where's the boat?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami. What might a RJ45 crimper be used for in the real world?



Attaching connectors to the ends of ethernet cables.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Attaching connectors to the ends of ethernet cables.


Hey Bob, a quick search of The Source website shows they sell such a crimper for $12.99. That same search seems to indicate that The Source in Pincher Creek has them in stock. You might want to give them a call to be sure, but a much closer drive than Lethbridge.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Not too bad. I am attempting to locally track down an RJ45 crimper, without making the long drive to Lethbridge or Calgary so far no luck. They are not very expensive, but perpetually out of stock!



Mine still sits in my drawer unused for years now as it's cheaper and quicker to just pickup most needed E'net cables at the local Dollar Den store.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nice shots all.
> 
> An oldie but a goodie...
> 
> A magician was working on a cruise ship in the Caribbean. The audience was different each week so he did same tricks over and over.
> The problem was, the captain's parrot saw all the shows and began to understand how the magician did every trick.
> He started shouting in the middle of the show: 'Look, it's not the same hat. Look, he's hiding the flowers under the table. Hey, why are all the cards the ace of spades?' The magician was furious but, as it was the captain's parrot, he could do nothing. Then one day the ship sank and the magician found himself floating on a piece of wood with the parrot.
> They glared at each other but said nothing. Finally, after a week, the parrot said: 'OK, I give up. Where's the boat?


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Attaching connectors to the ends of ethernet cables.


Merci. Just curious.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Hey Bob, a quick search of The Source website shows they sell such a crimper for $12.99. That same search seems to indicate that The Source in Pincher Creek has them in stock. You might want to give them a call to be sure, but a much closer drive than Lethbridge.


Thanks Don,
On my way out the door, with fingers crossed. Have to make the trip anyways so will drop by.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Thanks Don,
> On my way out the door, with fingers crossed. Have to make the trip anyways so will drop by.


Bon voyage et bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Thanks Don,
> On my way out the door, with fingers crossed. Have to make the trip anyways so will drop by.




One thing I learned but never really got used to when visiting my sons living in, Alberta (Okotoks) and the Yukon (Whitehorse), was they never thought much about driving a few hundred miles or kilometers to get something done or completed. That's just the way things are there.

My eldest is now currently somewhere well north of Whitehorse in some big rig on their way as he posted some five hours ago, and yes he often flies as well:



> Just left Carmacks. Had a blown tire. Trying to get to ****house tonight. Seriously... it's called ****house.
> 
> Leaving cell range soon. Truck got a flat and had to come back last night. En route again to Inuvik.


PS: he's the Apple sales and service dealer for Whitehorse and the Yukon and connected areas. That covers a fair bit of area to cover I'd say!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to what I can only describe is the passing of a small piece of a kidney stone. Feels like someone stuck a pin in my lower back. This was to be expected so I am not worried .......... just up early. Such is Life. Coffee later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to know you are not suffering too much pain.

SAP is up for the day with a gif of some stranded cattle in NZ after the quake, a video with Frankie Valli who shows us he still has the pipes to sing 'Sherry' and remembering fried bologna.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Orangutan Is Given Legos To Play With, But Look Very Closely At What He Builds... - Hearts Of Pets

Interesting creation.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some OtHD coffee?


Morning Marc, sure thing before I head back to bed, thanks.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Orangutan Is Given Legos To Play With, But Look Very Closely At What He Builds... - Hearts Of Pets
> 
> Interesting creation.


Grabbed that video for SAP, Marc, merci.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sorry to hear of your plight Marc. Maybe a smile for you will help

Two music lovers were being held hostage and both were going to be shot.
One of them was a country music lover and the other enjoyed all kinds of music.

Before they were shot they were asked for one last request before they died.
The country music lover said, "I would like to listen to 'Achy Breaky Heart' fifty times in a row."
The other music lover says, "Please, shoot me first.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing before I head back to bed, thanks.


Your "coffee before bed" ability amazes me, Don. Good for you. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Grabbed that video for SAP, Marc, merci.


Good to know, Don. It was interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sorry to hear of your plight Marc. Maybe a smile for you will help
> 
> Two music lovers were being held hostage and both were going to be shot.
> One of them was a country music lover and the other enjoyed all kinds of music.
> 
> Before they were shot they were asked for one last request before they died.
> The country music lover said, "I would like to listen to 'Achy Breaky Heart' fifty times in a row."
> The other music lover says, "Please, shoot me first.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sorry to hear of your plight Marc. Maybe a smile for you will help
> 
> Two music lovers were being held hostage and both were going to be shot.
> One of them was a country music lover and the other enjoyed all kinds of music.
> 
> Before they were shot they were asked for one last request before they died.
> The country music lover said, "I would like to listen to 'Achy Breaky Heart' fifty times in a row."
> The other music lover says, "Please, shoot me first.


Now that's a SAP joke if I ever saw one! Merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now that's a SAP joke if I ever saw one! Merci!


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

So foggy right now that it is hard to see the doxies running around the back yard. Nice and mild with 14C temps, but very dark and foggy


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is gone and replaced with a light rain and some thunder, which spoofed one of our doxies. Strange, only one doxie, Chip, is spoofed by fireworks and thunder. The others don't react a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a British guy trying to get into his car in our gif, our video 'The Quack Squad' and the good old days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a British guy trying to get into his car in our gif, our video 'The Quack Squad' and the good old days.


Morning, Don. The "good old days" .......... yes, I was the remote back then. :lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

G'day folks. Another chilly morning in Zacatecas. Up early, turned on the electric heater in my boy's room, and warmed up the morning beverages for the family. My son is now at school, the Mrs. is doing laps in the pool, and I'm tucked into a corner at a breakfast spot waiting for my "chilaquiles toluqueños" - one of the few Mexican dishes I really dig.

Have to drop off the car with my mechanic on my way to the office, and the mountain of tasks awaiting me. Looking forward to playing around with Hype Pro - I purchased the upgrade yesterday, so I'll likely get lost in webwork rather than what I should be doing today 

Hope you all have a fabulous day full of kindness and prosperity, however you define it.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> G'day folks. Another chilly morning in Zacatecas. Up early, turned on the electric heater in my boy's room, and warmed up the morning beverages for the family. My son is now at school, the Mrs. is doing laps in the pool, and I'm tucked into a corner at a breakfast spot waiting for my "chilaquiles toluqueños" - one of the few Mexican dishes I really dig.
> 
> Have to drop off the car with my mechanic on my way to the office, and the mountain of tasks awaiting me. Looking forward to playing around with Hype Pro - I purchased the upgrade yesterday, so I'll likely get lost in webwork rather than what I should be doing today
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous day full of kindness and prosperity, however you define it.


A day filled with "kindness and prosperity" sounds like a great idea, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a little bit of sunshine. Might have some lunch outside this afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A day filled with "kindness and prosperity" sounds like a great idea, Mark.



But you wouldn't do this to your doxies I'm sure…

https://www.facebook.com/Olip.2810/videos/1517269338290309/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> But you wouldn't do this to your doxies I'm sure…
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Olip.2810/videos/1517269338290309/


True. Still, our doxies would do the same thing .................. and then tip over the water dish in frustration.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon Marc, I am just prepping myself for an interview this afternoon with CBC News Edmonton regarding the recent developments with our esteemed mayor. 

I have many former colleagues from my newspaper days who now work there and know of SAP and my community involvement regarding local politics. Not sure how far I am willing to go in making any statements of fact, but I sure can offer observations and a ton of questions about what is really going on at city hall. First, I am off to get a haircut, one can never look too good for an interview, can one?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Afternoon Marc, I am just prepping myself for an interview this afternoon with CBC News Edmonton regarding the recent developments with our esteemed mayor.
> 
> I have many former colleagues from my newspaper days who now work there and know of SAP and my community involvement regarding local politics. Not sure how far I am willing to go in making any statements of fact, but I sure can offer observations and a ton of questions about what is really going on at city hall. First, I am off to get a haircut, one can never look too good for an interview, can one?


Cool. :clap: Will it be on a podcast on CBC Edmonton?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Still a quiet 13C outside, so Deborah and I shall have a glass of wine outside on the deck before supper.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. :clap: Will it be on a podcast on CBC Edmonton?


If it is, I will let you know.


----------



## pm-r

> Afternoon Marc, I am just prepping myself for an interview this afternoon with CBC News Edmonton regarding the recent developments with our esteemed mayor.


I hope it went well Don, and nice to read there are still some actual news reporters out there that do some reporting rather than just grabbing something from the news grab barrell.

I'd say quite a few so called "NEWS" reporters got caught on that with the recent U.S. election and their usual follow the usual pollsters. Those that actually did their work and weren't part of the lemmings reporter types got things right I'd say!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If it is, I will let you know.


Merci. Power to the People, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Merci. Power to the People, mon ami.


Hmmm, reschedule to tomorrow morning. they had no time today as they spent the day on research on this entire issue. that is more than encouraging.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, reschedule to tomorrow morning. they had no time today as they spent the day on research on this entire issue. that is more than encouraging.


Good to hear, Don. Go get 'em. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Our first pot of TGIF coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the coffee is welcome. Today on SAP a very interesting video on affordable housing and using old mall space, a gif called cuteness overload and some advice for Facebook users who write about politics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. I have been busy reading case analyses all morning, which are the major assignment for one of my grad courses.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. 70f here today! Morning smile and maybe SAP worthy....

A young farm kid wrote home after joining the marines with this hilarious letter. A version of this has been floating around the web for a while, but a reader recently submitted this slightly altered version, and it’s a great read. Check it out below.

Dear Ma and Pa:

I am well. Hope you are. Tell Brother Walt and Brother Elmer the Marine Corps beats working for old man Minch by a mile. Tell them to join up quick before all of the places are filled.

I was restless at first because you get to stay in bed till nearly 6 a.m. But I am getting used to it, so I like to sleep late. Tell Walt and Elmer all you do before breakfast is smooth your cot, and shine some things. No hogs to slop, feed to pitch, mash to mix, wood to split, fire to lay. Practically nothing.

Men got to shave but it is not so bad, there’s warm water. Breakfast is strong on trimmings like fruit juice, cereal, eggs, bacon, etc., but kind of weak on chops, potatoes, ham, steak, fried eggplant, pie and other regular food, but tell Walt and Elmer you can always sit by the two city boys that live on coffee. Their food, plus yours, holds you until noon when you get fed again. It’s no wonder these city boys can’t walk much.

We go on “route marches,” which the platoon sergeant says are long walks to harden us. If he thinks so, it’s not my place to tell him different. A “route march” is about as far as to our mailbox at home. Then the city guys get sore feet and we all ride back in trucks.

The sergeant is like a school teacher. He nags a lot. The Captain is like the school board. Majors and colonels just ride around and frown. They don’t bother you none.

This next will kill Walt and Elmer with laughing. I keep getting medals for shooting. I don’t know why. The bulls-eye is near as big as a chipmunk head and don’t move, and it ain’t shooting at you like the Higgett boys at home. All you got to do is lie there all comfortable and hit it. You don’t even load your own cartridges. They come in boxes.

Then we have what they call hand-to-hand combat training. You get to wrestle with them city boys. I have to be real careful though, they break real easy. It ain’t like fighting with that ole bull at home. I’m about the best they got in this except for that Tug Jordan from over in Silver Lake . I only beat him once. He joined up the same time as me, but I’m only 5’6″ and 130 pounds and he’s 6’8″ and near 300 pounds dry.

Be sure to tell Walt and Elmer to hurry and join before other fellers get onto this setup and come stampeding in.

Your loving daughter,

Alice


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. 70f here today! Morning smile and maybe SAP worthy....
> 
> A young farm kid wrote home after joining the marines with this hilarious letter. A version of this has been floating around the web for a while, but a reader recently submitted this slightly altered version, and it’s a great read. Check it out below.
> 
> Dear Ma and Pa:
> 
> I am well. Hope you are. Tell Brother Walt and Brother Elmer the Marine Corps beats working for old man Minch by a mile. Tell them to join up quick before all of the places are filled.
> 
> I was restless at first because you get to stay in bed till nearly 6 a.m. But I am getting used to it, so I like to sleep late. Tell Walt and Elmer all you do before breakfast is smooth your cot, and shine some things. No hogs to slop, feed to pitch, mash to mix, wood to split, fire to lay. Practically nothing.
> 
> Men got to shave but it is not so bad, there’s warm water. Breakfast is strong on trimmings like fruit juice, cereal, eggs, bacon, etc., but kind of weak on chops, potatoes, ham, steak, fried eggplant, pie and other regular food, but tell Walt and Elmer you can always sit by the two city boys that live on coffee. Their food, plus yours, holds you until noon when you get fed again. It’s no wonder these city boys can’t walk much.
> 
> We go on “route marches,” which the platoon sergeant says are long walks to harden us. If he thinks so, it’s not my place to tell him different. A “route march” is about as far as to our mailbox at home. Then the city guys get sore feet and we all ride back in trucks.
> 
> The sergeant is like a school teacher. He nags a lot. The Captain is like the school board. Majors and colonels just ride around and frown. They don’t bother you none.
> 
> This next will kill Walt and Elmer with laughing. I keep getting medals for shooting. I don’t know why. The bulls-eye is near as big as a chipmunk head and don’t move, and it ain’t shooting at you like the Higgett boys at home. All you got to do is lie there all comfortable and hit it. You don’t even load your own cartridges. They come in boxes.
> 
> Then we have what they call hand-to-hand combat training. You get to wrestle with them city boys. I have to be real careful though, they break real easy. It ain’t like fighting with that ole bull at home. I’m about the best they got in this except for that Tug Jordan from over in Silver Lake . I only beat him once. He joined up the same time as me, but I’m only 5’6″ and 130 pounds and he’s 6’8″ and near 300 pounds dry.
> 
> Be sure to tell Walt and Elmer to hurry and join before other fellers get onto this setup and come stampeding in.
> 
> Your loving daughter,
> 
> Alice


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

What is lilapsophobia? Lilapsophobia is an abnormal fear of hurricanes and tornadoes ............ not to be mistaken with doxiophobia, which is an irrational fear of dachshunds.


----------



## pm-r

Say Marc, just what your doxies might enjoy — a pet bird on the counter next to an open box of dog biscuits… 

http://www.chatpatinews.org/1479036600_8fefc28fe4be5880495ad271b613686b.gif


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Patrick. However, our doxies would get fat being fed treats by that bird.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Spent over an hour with CBC today and answered dozens of questions off the record. They want more in future, but until the court case against the mayor is underway, they will simply report the blow by blow per day for now. They are gun shy of St. Albert and its penchant to launch civil suits by local government. The first court date is this coming Monday morning at 10:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Spent over an hour with CBC today and answered dozens of questions off the record. They want more in future, but until the court case against the mayor is underway, they will simply report the blow by blow per day for now. They are gun shy of St. Albert and its penchant to launch civil suits by local government. The first court date is this coming Monday morning at 10:00 a.m.


So, nothing on the record? Sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start some coffee brewing for anyone who gets up early.


----------



## Dr.G.

" But today we kneel only to truth, follow only beauty, and obey only love." Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Dr.G.

World’s largest Christmas light maze opening in Vancouver next week | Globalnews.ca

Don, some seasonal SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Boy Worried His Autism Would Put Him On The “Naughty” List

Very touching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Young girl with brain cancer gets beautiful surprise from Santa | Fox17

Same Santa. Sweet man.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So, nothing on the record? Sad.


Nope, they love my knowledge and background, but do not want my opinions as to what is really going on until after the court case is heard. I guess if it confirms what I have been saying, their lawyers will allow it to be published. Until then, not a chance. I don't get it. They have the court documents with the clear evidence in city council official minutes.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP fun in airplanes. First a dog who become weightless in a small plane in our gif and then our video of a child who loves stunt flying with her dad in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, they love my knowledge and background, but do not want my opinions as to what is really going on until after the court case is heard. I guess if it confirms what I have been saying, their lawyers will allow it to be published. Until then, not a chance. I don't get it. They have the court documents with the clear evidence in city council official minutes.


Guess they just want to be impartial.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP fun in airplanes. First a dog who become weightless in a small plane in our gif and then our video of a child who loves stunt flying with her dad in our video.


"...this prescription is marked 'NO REFILLS'" :lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nope, they love my knowledge and background, but do not want my opinions as to what is really going on until after the court case is heard. I guess if it confirms what I have been saying, their lawyers will allow it to be published. Until then, not a chance. I don't get it. They have the court documents with the clear evidence in city council official minutes.




As I've mentioned — chicken **** reporters and news feeds these days…

And goes in hand with:
"_*Why ‘I can’t comment, this matter is before the courts’ is often bull*****_"
http://www.canadalandshow.com/why-i-cant-comment-matter-courts-often-bull****/


----------



## Dr.G.

Any pre-orders for Sunday Brunch?


----------



## pm-r

A great way to prepare the turkey my eldest son just sent me, especially if you have a dog…

https://www.facebook.com/josephsmachines/videos/624977531013680/


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, tomorrow is window install day and it will be a chilly job. Spent all afternoon making sweet and sour ribs for the boys when they are done.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, tomorrow is window install day and it will be a chilly job. Spent all afternoon making sweet and sour ribs for the boys when they are done.


Good luck. We had three windows replaced with 15C temps. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit? (I bet Marc gets this one.) 

Also a video of the 'million dollar quartet' and fittingly guitar strings being plucked in our daily gif.

Have you wondered if horses ever have curly hair? Wonder no more. 

And if you have ever thought about 'How Politics Works', we've got your answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

I got last week's Whatzit because I was up so early. I should give others a try since most are still asleep.

Amazing guitar string gif.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?
> 
> I got last week's Whatzit because I was up so early. I should give others a try since most are still asleep.
> 
> Amazing guitar string gif.


Morning Marc, sure a coffee would be great. You DO know the answer though, don't you?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure a coffee would be great. You DO know the answer though, don't you?


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Yes, I believe I know the answer, but feel it is only fair to wait for others to have a chance to guess.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Haven't a clue on the Whatzit....looks like some surgical tool or clamp. A political joke for you

A little boy goes to his dad and asks, "What is politics?"

The dad says, "Well son, let me try to explain it this way: I'm the breadwinner of the family, so let's call me capitalism. Your mother, she's the administrator of the money, so we'll call her the government. We're here to take care of your needs, so we'll call you the people. The nanny, we'll consider her the working class. And your baby brother, we'll call him the future. Now, think about that and see if that makes sense."

The little boy goes off to bed thinking about what dad had said. Later that night, he hears his baby brother crying, so he gets up to check on him. He finds that the baby has soiled his diaper. The little boy goes to his parents' room and finds his mother sound asleep. Not wanting to wake her, he goes to the nanny's room. Finding the door locked, he peeks in the keyhole and sees his father in bed with the nanny. He gives up and goes back to bed.

The next morning, the little boy says to his father, "Dad, I think I understand the concept of politics now."

The father says, "Good son, tell me in your own words what you think politics is all about."

The little boy replies, "Well, while capitalism is screwing the working class, the government is sound asleep, the people are being ignored and the future is in deep s-h-i-t.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Haven't a clue on the Whatzit....looks like some surgical tool or clamp. A political joke for you
> 
> A little boy goes to his dad and asks, "What is politics?"
> 
> The dad says, "Well son, let me try to explain it this way: I'm the breadwinner of the family, so let's call me capitalism. Your mother, she's the administrator of the money, so we'll call her the government. We're here to take care of your needs, so we'll call you the people. The nanny, we'll consider her the working class. And your baby brother, we'll call him the future. Now, think about that and see if that makes sense."
> 
> The little boy goes off to bed thinking about what dad had said. Later that night, he hears his baby brother crying, so he gets up to check on him. He finds that the baby has soiled his diaper. The little boy goes to his parents' room and finds his mother sound asleep. Not wanting to wake her, he goes to the nanny's room. Finding the door locked, he peeks in the keyhole and sees his father in bed with the nanny. He gives up and goes back to bed.
> 
> The next morning, the little boy says to his father, "Dad, I think I understand the concept of politics now."
> 
> The father says, "Good son, tell me in your own words what you think politics is all about."
> 
> The little boy replies, "Well, while capitalism is screwing the working class, the government is sound asleep, the people are being ignored and the future is in deep s-h-i-t.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

How true.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure a coffee would be great. You DO know the answer though, don't you?



I was sure Marc would have known or at least hinted and let us know that The Sunday Whatzit? for today was a set of old tweezers that used to be used to squash gall stones if you can believe!!!

Luckily they have changed the procedure recently!!!  

Seriously though, and I dare say the photo isn't the best quality to make out the details properly, but it sure looks like a pair of candle Wick Snuffers to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a gif of a very graceful dog, a video that I bet has you in stitches and lip gloss for whiners.

And yes, the Whatzit? was indeed a candle snuffer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a gif of a very graceful dog, a video that I bet has you in stitches and lip gloss for whiners.
> 
> And yes, the Whatzit? was indeed a candle snuffer.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? I was awakened early by the sound of the doxies barking at five deer just calmly walking down the street in front of my house.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up work and doing my backups before I head back to bed, That leaves me about 10 minutes for that coffee, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished up work and doing my backups before I head back to bed, That leaves me about 10 minutes for that coffee, thanks.


Ten minutes???? I thought we could chat over a cup of Joe. 

My grandmother used that sort of instrument way back when to put out candles that were not for religious services.


----------



## SINC

Well, I went back to bed at 2:00 and slept to 6:00 to complete eight full hours in total last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I went back to bed at 2:00 and slept to 6:00 to complete eight full hours in total last night.


Good to hear. Coffee now?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today but no snow. So, the Grey Cup is set.....odds are it will be Calgary so I naturally will bet on Ottawa..

Getting ready for class today, we will be finishing readings on cities and will be talking about Favelas.. since I have about 1/4 of the class from S.A. will be interesting.........I hope.

Anyone watch The Crown on Netflix.....I must say better than average series for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here today but no snow. So, the Grey Cup is set.....odds are it will be Calgary so I naturally will bet on Ottawa..
> 
> Getting ready for class today, we will be finishing readings on cities and will be talking about Favelas.. since I have about 1/4 of the class from S.A. will be interesting.........I hope.
> 
> Anyone watch The Crown on Netflix.....I must say better than average series for them.


Good idea, Rp. Let us know how your class went today. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Sunny and 9C at noon. However, cooler temps are on the way, so I am going to get my snow tires put on the Rav4 tomorrow morning ........... just in case. Snow in Nov. is very rare here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from a visit to the US Consulate in Halifax to renew my US passport. It took me 20 minutes to go through security and 5 minutes to process my order. How things have changed since 9/11 .


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get a jump on grading assignments that are just now coming in. My courses end on Dec. 7th, so this is a smart move on my part. As the old saying goes, "The early bird gets to read SAP before anyone else."


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I went to bed and fell asleep by 8:00 last night and did not wake until 5:00, but SAP is now up with a dance video well worth watching, a tip for drivers and some travel trips when visiting dangerous countries including Oz.


----------



## Dr.G.

Will I need my US or Canadian passport when visiting Oz, Don?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some freshly brewed coffee ready when you rise to face this new day.


----------



## SINC

Either will work, just be careful where you go there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Either will work, just be careful where you go there.


"Australian travel advice and warnings issued by foreign governments" -- Australia is not dangerous ............. and is no where near Oz.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, a shopping joke for you

Mason watched as a woman at the shopping mall shopped with a four-year-old girl. As they approached the sweet section the little girl asked for some liquorice sticks and her mother told her, 'No'. The little girl immediately began to whine and fuss. The mother said softly, 'Now Cindy, our shopping is going well, Don't be upset.........we'll soon be out of here.'

Presently, they came to the aisle where the ice cream was on offer and the little girl began to ask for an ice lolly. When told she couldn't have one she began to cry. The mother said gently, 'There, there, Cindy, don't cry. Only two more aisles to go and then we'll be at the check out' .

When they got to the conveyer belt the little girl immediately began to demand sweets next to the checkout. Finally she threw a tantrum when her mother would not let her have any sweets. The mother, calmed her saying, 'Cindy, we'll be through this queue in two minutes and then we can go home and have a glass of squash and a nap.'

Mason followed them out to the car park and stopped the woman to compliment her on her child management.

'I couldn't help admiring how patient you were with little Cindy,' Mason said. Black Friday Jokes

The mother turned and replied, 'Oh, no, I'm Cindy. My little girl's name is Dorothy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, a shopping joke for you
> 
> Mason watched as a woman at the shopping mall shopped with a four-year-old girl. As they approached the sweet section the little girl asked for some liquorice sticks and her mother told her, 'No'. The little girl immediately began to whine and fuss. The mother said softly, 'Now Cindy, our shopping is going well, Don't be upset.........we'll soon be out of here.'
> 
> Presently, they came to the aisle where the ice cream was on offer and the little girl began to ask for an ice lolly. When told she couldn't have one she began to cry. The mother said gently, 'There, there, Cindy, don't cry. Only two more aisles to go and then we'll be at the check out' .
> 
> When they got to the conveyer belt the little girl immediately began to demand sweets next to the checkout. Finally she threw a tantrum when her mother would not let her have any sweets. The mother, calmed her saying, 'Cindy, we'll be through this queue in two minutes and then we can go home and have a glass of squash and a nap.'
> 
> Mason followed them out to the car park and stopped the woman to compliment her on her child management.
> 
> 'I couldn't help admiring how patient you were with little Cindy,' Mason said. Black Friday Jokes
> 
> The mother turned and replied, 'Oh, no, I'm Cindy. My little girl's name is Dorothy.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, got my snow tires put on the Rav4. No snow is in sight, but temps will not be much over 7C these days, so I figured it best to put them on now.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> "Australian travel advice and warnings issued by foreign governments" -- Australia is not dangerous ............. and is no where near Oz.




Yeah right!!

Here Are 38 Reasons You NEVER Want To Visit Australia. This is Scary.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah right!!
> 
> Here Are 38 Reasons You NEVER Want To Visit Australia. This is Scary.


XX)XX)

Too many snakes for my liking.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son, who lives in St. John's sent me this -- "Hot spot in Canada: 14.6 °C58.3 °F St. John's Int'l Airport, NL" I shall send him pics of our driveway free of any snow comes Jan. when his car is covered.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night here in Lunenburg ............. and here in the Shang. Fine by me, since I have a great deal of end of the term grading to do. Why do grad students wait until nearly the end of the semester to get major assignments in to me????


----------



## Dr.G.

I think I shall call it a night early here in The Shang. I need to focus upon these assignments. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My son, who lives in St. John's sent me this -- "Hot spot in Canada: 14.6 °C58.3 °F St. John's Int'l Airport, NL" I shall send him pics of our driveway free of any snow comes Jan. when his car is covered.




Do NOT tempt the snow Gods Marc!!! Yikes…

Or did you not actually buy a replacement snowblower…????


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do NOT tempt the snow Gods Marc!!! Yikes…
> 
> Or did you not actually buy a replacement snowblower…????


Very true, Patrick. We shall see.

Luckily, my neighbor has a big snowblower .......... and we don't get as much snow as we did in St. John's, NL, as the last two pics can attest.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog has trouble with a bone in his water dish in our video, Good Reasons You Shouldn’t Be Rude To A Flight Attendant and How A Lever Action Rifle Works!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Our doxies would just flip over the dish .......... spilling all the water ............ only to then realize that there was no bone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C this morning with the last of the yellow leaves starting to drift towards earth. Sadly, the doxies will not have these falling leaves to chase until next year. They pride themselves on being able to catch them as they fall, sometimes in mid-air.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There is nothing noble in being superior to your fellow man; true nobility is being superior to your former self." Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Rps

Not the S word. It's like Harry Potter........he who shan't be named.......

Maybe a joke worthy of SAP....

The elderly Italian man went to his parish priest and asked if the priest would hear his confession. "Of course, my son," said the priest. "Well, Father, at the beginning of World War Two, a beautiful woman knocked on my door and asked me to hide her from the Germans; I hid her in my attic, and they never found her." "That's a wonderful thing, my son, and nothing that you need to confess," said the priest. "It's worse, Father; I was weak, and told her that she had to pay for rent of the attic with her sexual favors," continued the old man. "Well, it was a very difficult time, and you took a large risk -you would have suffered terribly at their hands if the Germans had found you hiding her; I know that God, in his wisdom and mercy, will balance the good and the evil, and judge you kindly," said the priest. "Thanks, Father," said the old man. "That's a load off of my mind. Can I ask another question?" "Of course, my son," said the priest. The old man asked, "Do I need to tell her that the war is over?".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not the S word. It's like Harry Potter........he who shan't be named.......
> 
> Maybe a joke worthy of SAP....
> 
> The elderly Italian man went to his parish priest and asked if the priest would hear his confession. "Of course, my son," said the priest. "Well, Father, at the beginning of World War Two, a beautiful woman knocked on my door and asked me to hide her from the Germans; I hid her in my attic, and they never found her." "That's a wonderful thing, my son, and nothing that you need to confess," said the priest. "It's worse, Father; I was weak, and told her that she had to pay for rent of the attic with her sexual favors," continued the old man. "Well, it was a very difficult time, and you took a large risk -you would have suffered terribly at their hands if the Germans had found you hiding her; I know that God, in his wisdom and mercy, will balance the good and the evil, and judge you kindly," said the priest. "Thanks, Father," said the old man. "That's a load off of my mind. Can I ask another question?" "Of course, my son," said the priest. The old man asked, "Do I need to tell her that the war is over?".


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jjiWS__Mp0

An oldie but a goodie. Enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2PoSljk8cE

Scary ...................


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Not the S word. It's like Harry Potter........he who shan't be named.......
> 
> Maybe a joke worthy of SAP....


I used that very tale within the past couple of weeks on SAP, Rp, but keep them coming, it is great that I don't have to hunt down every one and they are appreciated, merci.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jjiWS__Mp0
> 
> An oldie but a goodie. Enjoy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2PoSljk8cE
> 
> Scary ...................


Love both those classics, good to see them again, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Love both those classics, good to see them again, merci.


Yes, that was a more simple time of life for many. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C temps here in Lunenburg at just past 4PM. I might have to start the 4PM afternoon tea tradition as it keeps getting much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/23/s...ot-heard-round-the-world-dies-at-90.html?_r=0

https://ourgame.mlblogs.com/october...ers-vs-new-york-giants-efc76f37c02#.wi6vqn20s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7dVj90zs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiZuVXYa43E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdH5_pRivBY

Sad to hear this news. He was instrumental of one of the greatest moments in baseball history ......... if you are a NY/SF Giants fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Early to bed and early to rise ................. makes for happy doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I recall my mother wrapping my text books in a reused brown paper bag. As well, I did not know that about the slot in the pan was for a spoon. Live and learn ...............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you were quick to get to SAP this morning. Slept a bit later than normal so it was a couple hours later than usual. At least I got the Christmas fireplace up for the season.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you were quick to get to SAP this morning. Slept a bit later than normal so it was a couple hours later than usual. At least I got the Christmas fireplace up for the season.


I liked that fireplace clip. Very soothing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I liked that fireplace clip. Very soothing.


Well, it will be there until the New Year now, so you can be soothed any time you wish.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, it will be there until the New Year now, so you can be soothed any time you wish.


Serenity now ..............................


----------



## Dr.G.

"Worry a little bit every day and in a lifetime you will lose a couple of years. If something is wrong fix it fi you can. But train yourself not to worry:
Worry never fixes anything." Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Rps

Morning all, a smile for you..

An unemployed biologist from Roche pharmaceuticals was having considerable difficulty in finding a new job. He finally saw an add in a local newspaper for a position at a zoo. In the interview, the manager told him that their only gorilla, which had been a star attraction, had recently died, and it would be sometime before they could replace it. Meanwhile, they needed someone to dress up as a gorilla and pretend to be the animal. The biologist was quite embarrassed, but, being desperate for money, he accepted the job.

The next day, the biologist put on a gorilla skin and headgear and entered a cage from a rear entrance. Visitors smiled at him and threw bread. After a while, the biologist really got into the act. He jumped up and down, beat his chest and roared as people cheered.

The following day, the biologist entered the wrong cage by accident and found himself staring at a lion. The lion roared and rushed toward him. The scared biologist turned and ran, while screaming, "Help! Help!" The lion leaped onto the gorilla, knocked him to the ground and whispered in his ear, "Hey, it's me Howard, your former co-worker. Shut up or we'll both lose our jobs!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, a smile for you..
> 
> An unemployed biologist from Roche pharmaceuticals was having considerable difficulty in finding a new job. He finally saw an add in a local newspaper for a position at a zoo. In the interview, the manager told him that their only gorilla, which had been a star attraction, had recently died, and it would be sometime before they could replace it. Meanwhile, they needed someone to dress up as a gorilla and pretend to be the animal. The biologist was quite embarrassed, but, being desperate for money, he accepted the job.
> 
> The next day, the biologist put on a gorilla skin and headgear and entered a cage from a rear entrance. Visitors smiled at him and threw bread. After a while, the biologist really got into the act. He jumped up and down, beat his chest and roared as people cheered.
> 
> The following day, the biologist entered the wrong cage by accident and found himself staring at a lion. The lion roared and rushed toward him. The scared biologist turned and ran, while screaming, "Help! Help!" The lion leaped onto the gorilla, knocked him to the ground and whispered in his ear, "Hey, it's me Howard, your former co-worker. Shut up or we'll both lose our jobs!"


:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

A chuckle back for Rp this morning.

*I got in touch with my inner self this morning. That's the last time I will use that cheap toilet paper.*


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> A chuckle back for Rp this morning.
> 
> *I got in touch with my inner self this morning. That's the last time I will use that cheap toilet paper.*


Now that is a great line!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A chuckle back for Rp this morning.
> 
> *I got in touch with my inner self this morning. That's the last time I will use that cheap toilet paper.*


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now that is a great line!


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Was just outside with the doxies. My neighbor, who was born and raised in Lunenburg, came over to ask me what "Black Friday" was all about, since many of the bigger stores in the area are having Black Friday sales. When I told her the explanation, she was amazed that Canadian retailers would hop on to an American sales event. Sadly, I am not surprised. Once again, this year, Deborah and I are just giving donations to our favorite charities in each other's name as Christmas gifts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Record-breaking snow in eastern Newfoundland - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

This was one of the reasons why Deborah and I decided to move from St. John's to somewhere in Nova Scotia. Luckily, we settled in Lunenburg, NS back in 2014. The doxies don't seem to mind not having a great deal of snow each winter.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, this is SAP worthy if ever I saw one...

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=bfe674c20de070553608f1e08f785db1&oe=58C66FE4


----------



## Dr.G.

Bluenose II rudder being replaced, work expected to cost $500k | The Chronicle Herald

Bluenose II wooden rudder contract handed to Lunenburg company - Nova Scotia - CBC News
tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, this is SAP worthy if ever I saw one...
> 
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=bfe674c20de070553608f1e08f785db1&oe=58C66FE4


Hmmm, not sure why, that cartoon is lost on me. What am i missing?


----------



## Aurora

me too


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Hmmm, not sure why, that cartoon is lost on me. What am i missing?


Since, the band is Kansas and Dorothy used her famous line "we're not in Kansas anymore" from the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bluenose II rudder being replaced, work expected to cost $500k | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> tptptptp




That is so sick and pathetically overpriced I'm sure some old Bluenose timers would be turning in their graves and any still alive will be getting severe headaches from slapping their foreheads. ;(

And the comment is scary in itself when they say "The rudder work, expected to cost about $500,000…"

Yeah right, and when was the last time any such project came even close to the "estimate" whatever they are these days.

I'll guess and predict, about $1,2M total when the actual final costs are calculated. And that's just for the rudder replacement fix!!!

And PS: How and why do so many get paid the big bucks for their incompetency and poor estimating!!! Gheese!!! Makes me sick and I'm not eve a Nova Scotian taxpayer!!!!!!!

Do I smell graft or something…???


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Since, the band is Kansas and Dorothy used her famous line "we're not in Kansas anymore" from the Wizard of Oz.



OK, but it still flew over my head even though I don't follow most bands these days.

PS: Please note I didn't include the word 'music' with the band word!!! I haven't noticed much for some years now…


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Since, the band is Kansas and Dorothy used her famous line "we're not in Kansas anymore" from the Wizard of Oz.


Yep, that I got. But what is going over my head about the humour? I just do not get anything remotely funny out of it???

I must be thick skulled today.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That is so sick and pathetically overpriced I'm sure some old Bluenose timers would be turning in their graves and any still alive will be getting severe headaches from slapping their foreheads. ;(
> 
> And the comment is scary in itself when they say "The rudder work, expected to cost about $500,000…"
> 
> Yeah right, and when was the last time any such project came even close to the "estimate" whatever they are these days.
> 
> I'll guess and predict, about $1,2M total when the actual final costs are calculated. And that's just for the rudder replacement fix!!!
> 
> And PS: How and why do so many get paid the big bucks for their incompetency and poor estimating!!! Gheese!!! Makes me sick and I'm not eve a Nova Scotian taxpayer!!!!!!!
> 
> Do I smell graft or something…???


Bluenose II wooden rudder contract handed to Lunenburg company - Nova Scotia - CBC News

tptptptp


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, that I got. But what is going over my head about the humour? I just do not get anything remotely funny out of it???
> 
> I must be thick skulled today.




Maybe you're like I am Don with some of the stuff, especially about some current "music" bands, my kids or their friends post for my faccebook exposure knowledge. It usually goes right over my head… 


Almost like some of the upcoming music bands that get listed on SAP. Just not my music style for 90%+ that get listed - if I can even find a 'net link to hear some of them to hear what they actually sound like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get a jump on end of the semester grading. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et al. Today on SAP a look at practice in Mexico for Trump's wall, a video of a Japanese joint used in carpentry and Whale Vomit Find Could Net Fishermen $3 Million.


----------



## Dr.G.

Practice For Trump's Wall In Mexico Has Begun! Wow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video the magic chair trick, a surprise tombstone and an incredible car drift during a rally race.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have seen variations of the Invisible Chair Magic Trick. Still, it is amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but some Grey Cup Sunday coffee is brewing. Deborah, born and raised in Calgary, has her favorite team for today's game .............. and the house is all decked out in red and black and white.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting Sunday Brunch in order. Any requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Always be on the lookout for the presence of wonder." E.B. White


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today is Saturday and the Grey Cup is played tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today is Saturday and the Grey Cup is played tomorrow.


Oopsss!!!  I thought today was Sunday. No wonder no one showed up for Sunday Brunch. Mea culpa.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today is Saturday and the Grey Cup is played tomorrow.


Sinc, did you hear about the new Ottawa RedBlack bra? I hear it has lots of support but no Cup!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc, did you hear about the new Ottawa RedBlack bra? I hear it has lots of support but no Cup!


:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, did you hear about the new Ottawa RedBlack bra? I hear it has lots of support but no Cup!


Only heard that about a Maple Leaf bra.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today is Saturday and the Grey Cup is played tomorrow.



I thought he was just planning, but sure better prepared than here as I didn't even know it was happening, or at least so soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought he was just planning, but sure better prepared than here as I didn't even know it was happening, or at least so soon.


Nope ............. I thought that today was Sunday. Somehow, I lost a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Parts of Nova Scotia could get up to 15 cm of snow - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Hopefully, since we live so close to the coast, there will not be a great deal of snow. Wind and rain, however, are another matter. Getting the doxies to go outside tomorrow morning will be difficult. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Parts of Nova Scotia could get up to 15 cm of snow - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Hopefully, since we live so close to the coast, there will not be a great deal of snow. Wind and rain, however, are another matter. Getting the doxies to go outside tomorrow morning will be difficult. We shall see.



You already posted this earlier and in a more and better related forum, in case you forgot:
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/20113-hows-weather-3644.html




Dr.G. said:


> Parts of Nova Scotia could get up to 15 cm of snow - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Hopefully, since we live so close to the coast, there will not be a great deal of snow. Wind and rain, however, are another matter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You already posted this earlier and in a more and better related forum, in case you forgot:
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/20113-hows-weather-3644.html


Well, I forgot that today was Saturday and not Sunday, so I should be forgiven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for the real Sunday Grey Cup brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies out before the heavy rains start. Just starting to brew some coffee. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I won't guess on the Whatzit pic since I think that it was one I sent to you way back when. This is only fair ...........


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP up for the day with a claw machine surprise gif, how to cook your Christmas turkey with Gordon Ramsey and Rescued Moose Comes Back To Visit The Guy Who Saved Her. 

Now I can compose tomorrow's edition.

Go RedBlacks!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I won't guess on the Whatzit pic since I think that it was one I sent to you way back when. This is only fair ...........


Correct you are Marc, with Bixman's father's health issues, he is grateful to have some you submitted available and notes that with tomorrow's answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP up for the day with a claw machine surprise gif, how to cook your Christmas turkey with Gordon Ramsey and Rescued Moose Comes Back To Visit The Guy Who Saved Her.
> 
> Now I can compose tomorrow's edition.
> 
> Go RedBlacks!


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Yes, I got a shock with that claw machine clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Correct you are Marc, with Bixman's father's health issues, he is grateful to have some you submitted available and notes that with tomorrow's answer.


Thought so. Glad to have been of some service to him and to you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Yes, I got a shock with that claw machine clip.


Yep, I too jumped when I first saw it. Coffee sounds good, thanks.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Go Ottawa ( can't bring myself to say RedBlacks ). A smile for you.

A college math professor and his wife are both 60 years old. One evening the wife comes home and finds a note from her husband that says, "My dear, now that you are 60 years old, there are some things you no longer do for me. I am at the Holiday Inn with my 20-year-old student. Don't bother waiting up for me."
He returns home late that night to find a note from his wife: "You, my dear, are also 60 years old and there are also things I need that you're not giving me. So I am at the Motel 6 with one of your 20-year-old students. Being a math professor, I'm sure you know that 20 goes into 60 way more than 60 goes into 20. So, don't you wait up for me."


----------



## Rps

Not sure if you have seen this one before, but it looks like a SAP joke to me..

I saw a poster today, somebody was asking “Have you seen my cat?” So I called the number and said that I didn’t. I like to help where I can!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I too jumped when I first saw it. Coffee sounds good, thanks.


Coming right up. Time for Sunday Grey Cup Brunch as well. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Go Ottawa ( can't bring myself to say RedBlacks ). A smile for you.
> 
> A college math professor and his wife are both 60 years old. One evening the wife comes home and finds a note from her husband that says, "My dear, now that you are 60 years old, there are some things you no longer do for me. I am at the Holiday Inn with my 20-year-old student. Don't bother waiting up for me."
> He returns home late that night to find a note from his wife: "You, my dear, are also 60 years old and there are also things I need that you're not giving me. So I am at the Motel 6 with one of your 20-year-old students. Being a math professor, I'm sure you know that 20 goes into 60 way more than 60 goes into 20. So, don't you wait up for me."


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure if you have seen this one before, but it looks like a SAP joke to me..
> 
> I saw a poster today, somebody was asking “Have you seen my cat?” So I called the number and said that I didn’t. I like to help where I can!


Cute ............. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Not sure if you have seen this one before, but it looks like a SAP joke to me..
> 
> I saw a poster today, somebody was asking “Have you seen my cat?” So I called the number and said that I didn’t. I like to help where I can!




:clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I won't guess on the Whatzit pic since I think that it was one I sent to you way back when. This is only fair ...........




Man, you outdid yourself on that Whatzit pic Marc and will admit I needed some help, so I think I can safely say now, it seems, that it's a close-up photo of the printed colored paper wrapper of an orange crayon.

For reference:
Guess the Picture


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Man, you outdid yourself on that Whatzit pic Marc and will admit I needed some help, so I think I can safely say now, it seems, that it's a close-up photo of the printed colored paper wrapper of an orange crayon.
> 
> For reference:
> Guess the Picture


Patrick, I am not sure of SAP etiquette whether or not I should comment upon your speculation. Best to wait for Don to decide upon this choice. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, I am not sure of SAP etiquette whether or not I should comment upon your speculation. Best to wait for Don to decide upon this choice. Paix, mon ami.


It's fine here Marc. He got it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's fine here Marc. He got it.


Well, better that it come from you. Best not to spoil the surprise. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, better that it come from you. Best not to spoil the surprise. :clap:



I'm not sure how many SAP readers are also ehmac shang followers, but for any guess I may have of the Sunday Whatzit pic, I try and leave any post to late Pacific am time which should be at least an hour after most would have just carried on, or maybe post their guess themselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawa up 17-7 as we near the half. I am surprised.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to take the doxies out during halftime (I hate half time shows) and then watch the rest of the game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ditto on half time given the hack band they paid to make noise this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I stayed up late to see the OT win for Ottawa. Deborah is sad, but the best team won. So, some post Grey Cup victory coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I got my wish for the Ottawa win, good for Burris.

Today on AP a look at a couple falling, The Stray Cat Strut and a guy Imitating Marilyn?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I got my wish for the Ottawa win, good for Burris.
> 
> Today on AP a look at a couple falling, The Stray Cat Strut and a guy Imitating Marilyn?


Yes, an epic Burris game and win. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"My little girl's name is Dorothy." :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

The second pot of freshly brewed coffee is ready. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. Looks like the GC was a great game. Probably not see it in Toronto for a long time as the city seems to not care about the CFL, which is too bad. I find over all the GC more entertaining than the SuperBore in the No Fun League. A smile for you...

Q: How do mathematicians scold their children?

A: “If I’ve told you n times, I’ve told you n+1 times …”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Looks like the GC was a great game. Probably not see it in Toronto for a long time as the city seems to not care about the CFL, which is too bad. I find over all the GC more entertaining than the SuperBore in the No Fun League. A smile for you...
> 
> Q: How do mathematicians scold their children?
> 
> A: “If I’ve told you n times, I’ve told you n+1 times …”


Yes, that is what I heard as well. Were it not the fans from other regions who rooted for their own teams, it would have been a real dud.

Cute joke. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Australia's How Ridiculous Group Breaks Record with 593-Foot Shot off Dam | Bleacher Report

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I ran this very clip as a daily gif a while back.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I ran this very clip as a daily gif a while back.


I thought I saw it somewhere. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1419648-zelda-the-zonkey-saved-from-slaughter-coming-to-n.s.

Don, some offbeat SAP Webbit?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1419648-zelda-the-zonkey-saved-from-slaughter-coming-to-n.s.
> 
> Don, some offbeat SAP Webbit?


Whoops, that does not work . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Whoops, that does not work . . .


Now it does not work for me either. Too bad, since it was a unique story.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/pornscience/videos/10154258478676028/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED

Be prepared to get dizzy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Now it does not work for me either. Too bad, since it was a unique story.



Try this if that's what you were wanting:
http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1419648-zelda-the-zonkey-saved-from-slaughter-coming-to-n.s



Edit:
Well that's goofy and didn't work either.

Try this and use the link for the Zelda story — maybe…:
Search | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Try this if that's what you were wanting:
> http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1419648-zelda-the-zonkey-saved-from-slaughter-coming-to-n.s
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Well that's goofy and didn't work either.
> 
> Try this and use the link for the Zelda story — maybe…:
> Search | The Chronicle Herald


Yes, Patrick. That is the story. Merci, mon ami.

Zelda the zonkey saved from slaughter, coming to N.S.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to the sound of doxies barking at deer who were just slowly walking down our street. Not sure how they hear/sense them, but I am now up. So, I shall start to get the first pot of coffee going and get to my early morning reading of the overnight postings. Later .....


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, our Ely is the same way. She barks when another dog is walked by on the sidewalk without ever seeing it. I suppose one could say it is 'uncaniney'? 

Today on SAP, life is good for a dog in the mud, a jet ski in a swimming pool gif and some construction workers uncover quite a surprise in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, our Ely is the same way. She barks when another dog is walked by on the sidewalk without ever seeing it. I suppose one could say it is 'uncaniney'?
> 
> Today on SAP, life is good for a dog in the mud, a jet ski in a swimming pool gif and some construction workers uncover quite a surprise in our video.


Morning, Don. Well, whatever they use to sense something outside it is, as you say, truly "uncaininey".


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Guinness doesn't bark when someone is outside, he only barks when someone is inside.......oh well. Warmer here today should hit in the 60s. A smile for you...

The Past, Present, and Future walked into a bar. It was tense.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Guinness doesn't bark when someone is outside, he only barks when someone is inside.......oh well. Warmer here today should hit in the 60s. A smile for you...
> 
> The Past, Present, and Future walked into a bar. It was tense.


:lmao::lmao: Good one, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

World's oldest living person celebrates 117th birthday - The Globe and Mail

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Rps

Just in case some were wondering....What’s the difference between a cat and a comma?
One has claws at the end of its paws and the other is a pause and the end of a clause. So now you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just in case some were wondering....What’s the difference between a cat and a comma?
> One has claws at the end of its paws and the other is a pause and the end of a clause. So now you know.


:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

NASA gets crystal-clear snap of Nova Scotia | The Chronicle Herald

Mark, see your home????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> NASA gets crystal-clear snap of Nova Scotia | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Mark, see your home????


Why do you torture me so, Dr.G.? :-( :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a sidewalk sign in Britain about Americans, Weird Al does a magic trick gif and a donkey sings along to a violin in our video, earplugs advised.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Why do you torture me so, Dr.G.? :-( :-( :-( :-( :-(


Sorry, it was not meant to hurt you, mi amigo. It was such a fine picture of our province. Someday you and your family shall return. Have faith.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Loved that Weird Al's Magic Trick! Very clever. I must try that one on Deborah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing for those who are up to face our last OtHD of November.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yes I liked Weird Al's trick too. 

Just about finished as tomorrow is in the can and now all I have to do is replenish my files. My secret to having SAP material on hand is simple. I always put two items in my future file for every one item I use. That way I continue to have on hand a supply of items to choose from. I am off to do that now, but will grab a coffee to take with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yes I liked Weird Al's trick too.
> 
> Just about finished as tomorrow is in the can and now all I have to do is replenish my files. My secret to having SAP material on hand is simple. I always put two items in my future file for every one item I use. That way I continue to have on hand a supply of items to choose from. I am off to do that now, but will grab a coffee to take with me.


This is why when I see something that is SAP-friendly I send it on to you ........ my friend. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have been friends for 15 years now. Someday we have to meet in person.


----------



## SINC

Indeed we have Marc, that may be one of the longest on record in ehMacland. It would be good to share a cold one at some future point.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed we have Marc, that may be one of the longest on record in ehMacland. It would be good to share a cold one at some future point.


Yes, that would be a fine idea. First pitcher is on me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed we have Marc, that may be one of the longest on record in ehMacland. It would be good to share a cold one at some future point.


And to think, politically speaking we don't agree on much. Just goes to show that even those who differ on certain issues can still be friends. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, Don maybe something for your files...

A Canadian went into a Tim Horton’s and noticed there was a “Roll Up The Rim To Win” Contest. So, he rolled up the rim of his coffee and started yelling, “I’ve won a motor home! I’ve won a motor home!”
The girl at the counter said, “That’s impossible. The biggest prize is a car.”
The person shouted, “No, it’s not a mistake. I’ve won a motor home!” He handed the Cup to the girl who read:
“W I N A B A G E L”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, Don maybe something for your files...
> 
> A Canadian went into a Tim Horton’s and noticed there was a “Roll Up The Rim To Win” Contest. So, he rolled up the rim of his coffee and started yelling, “I’ve won a motor home! I’ve won a motor home!”
> The girl at the counter said, “That’s impossible. The biggest prize is a car.”
> The person shouted, “No, it’s not a mistake. I’ve won a motor home!” He handed the Cup to the girl who read:
> “W I N A B A G E L”


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Today (November 30th) is the birthday of American writer, publisher, and lecturer, Mark Twain. Born Samuel Langhorne Clemens, he chose to adopt the pen name Mark Twain in 1863.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all, Don maybe something for your files...
> 
> A Canadian went into a Tim Horton’s and noticed there was a “Roll Up The Rim To Win” Contest. So, he rolled up the rim of his coffee and started yelling, “I’ve won a motor home! I’ve won a motor home!”
> The girl at the counter said, “That’s impossible. The biggest prize is a car.”
> The person shouted, “No, it’s not a mistake. I’ve won a motor home!” He handed the Cup to the girl who read:
> “W I N A B A G E L”


Perfect RP, grabbed it with thanks!


----------



## SINC

Ann and I decided to give each other an early gift for Christmas this year. That way we can concentrate on the grandkids on the 25th. Ann wanted three of her diamond rings rebuilt and resized as arthritis has enlarged some of her knuckles that prevent her from wearing them. I agreed to make that her gift by picking up the tab so they will be ready soon. She in turn got me a Mickey Mouse watch, something I always wanted and gave it to me last night.


----------



## pm-r

That's a pretty sleek modern MM watch version there.

Now do you think you really figured it out?? Let's see, when the short hand is pointing to… and the long arm hand is pointing to…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann and I decided to give each other an early gift for Christmas this year. That way we can concentrate on the grandkids on the 25th. Ann wanted three of her diamond rings rebuilt and resized as arthritis has enlarged some of her knuckles that prevent her from wearing them. I agreed to make that her gift by picking up the tab so they will be ready soon. She in turn got me a Mickey Mouse watch, something I always wanted and gave it to me last night.


Cool ..............


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That's a pretty sleek modern MM watch version there.
> 
> Now do you think you really figured it out?? Let's see, when the short hand is pointing to… and the long arm hand is pointing to…


Yep, and since it's an Apple watch, I have a steep learning curve to run everything else that comes with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don's watch just sent me a text telling me it is time to pull the pin and go to bed. Smart watch. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm…??? It looks like St. Albert has lots of Lotto Max jackpot money to give away to the latest winner…

_"Lois Olsen of Irma, Alta. has her sights on a new ride after winning a $50-million Lotto Max jackpot earlier this month.

Olsen, who won the Nov. 11 Lotto Max draw, picked up her cheque on Wednesday afternoon in St. Albert. "_

Alberta senior wins $50M jackpot: ‘I’m thinking of buying a new SUV’ | Globalnews.ca


----------



## SINC

Yes, Patrick, St. Albert is indeed the home of the head office of the Alberta Liquor and Gaming Commission who are currently enlarging their warehouse and office facilities to a mega centre on the southern edge of the city in the Campbell Industrial Park bordering the newly opened Anthony Henday freeway.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a novel look at a handicapped parking stall, a tree versus a hurricane and a young man who can really play a guitar covering Michael Jackson's Billie Jean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Not sure if you are still up, but care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

"We are all at once both a composition and a composer. We have the ability not only to compose the future of our own lives, but to help compose the future of everyone around us and the communities in which we live." Maya Angelou


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is ready to greet you and the new month of Dec. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, up again and ready to go Christmas shopping with Ann. That this year will be easier than most as we grab a coffee and sit in my office in front of the big screen on the Mac Mini and order gifts for all we can online. That way they can be shipped right to the door or picked up locally as the case may be. So much more convenient than fighting crowds and parking at this time of year.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here today but not really cold. Marc, I have only 4 classes left on my contract then it looks like retirement time. Warmer weather here we come.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, up again and ready to go Christmas shopping with Ann. That this year will be easier than most as we grab a coffee and sit in my office in front of the big screen on the Mac Mini and order gifts for all we can online. That way they can be shipped right to the door or picked up locally as the case may be. So much more convenient than fighting crowds and parking at this time of year.


That is the best way to shop these days, Don. I hate shopping in malls. We have some nice small shops here in Lunenburg that I am able to walk to from home, where I shall get a few stocking stuffers. All of our major gifts these days are to five charities which we each select for a total of ten. That way, rather than spending $1000+ for things neither of us needs, we get to choose where the donation is going. This year there is a new addition to Deborah's list, Elderdog ELDERDOG > Home She is the national communications person (on a voluntary basis) and the head of the organization is here in Lunenburg. It's a great idea. Deborah and a 101 years old woman who is able to live at home and have Elderdog volunteers come in and help her with her dog were interviewed on the Atlantic CTV station and in the Chronicle Herald last week. Personally, I choose local charities, national charities and international charities for my gifts.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cooler here today but not really cold. Marc, I have only 4 classes left on my contract then it looks like retirement time. Warmer weather here we come.


Retirement!!!!!!!!!! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQveng3Wxz8[/ame]

I am sure that there is something you could do. Are you considering volunteering anywhere?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Retirement!!!!!!!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQveng3Wxz8
> 
> I am sure that there is something you could do. Are you considering volunteering anywhere?


Might consider doing some research . I have a large "to read" list to get through so that will keep me busy I am sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Might consider doing some research . I have a large "to read" list to get through so that will keep me busy I am sure.


Good to hear. It's hard to keep a good man down. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> Personally, I choose local charities, national charities and international charities for my gifts.



Hmmm…??? Are there actually really any others that wouldn't fit into one of those catagories??? Or do you mean they have to fit and include and be part of them all???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? Are there actually really any others that wouldn't fit into one of those catagories??? Or do you mean they have to fit and include and be part of them all???


No, it is an either not an all inclusive list.

The charities have to be a category A, Patrick. That means that 90%+ of whatever you contribute goes to the cause, and 10% or less goes to administration. I check out these percentages before I contribute, and I never contribute over the phone. The lower the rating the less that goes to the actual recipients and more to administration. It takes some digging to find out about their financial records. I used to contribute to MFPA until a CBC Marketplace item showed that they were located in the Principality of Liechtenstein with lavish headquarters and very well paid executives. There was a court case that they filed for libel, but they lost.

So, this year I went to our local food bank here in Lunenburg and asked when they needed, and went out to get $100 of these item, and then I matched my donation with a check for $100 so that they could get some fresh fruit and veggies. I did this on Canadian Thanksgiving and American Thanksgiving, and will include them on my Christmas "wish list" of gifts that Deborah will "give" to me.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assoc...t_Painting_Artists_of_the_World#Controversies


----------



## Rps

SAP worthy, maybe...

A young man was hired by a supermarket and reported for his first day of work. The manager greeted him with a warm handshake and a smile, then gave him a broom and said,

"Son, your first job will be to sweep out the store."

"But I'm a college graduate," the young man replied indignantly.

"Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't realise that," said the manager. "Here, give me the broom -- I'll show you how."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> SAP worthy, maybe...
> 
> A young man was hired by a supermarket and reported for his first day of work. The manager greeted him with a warm handshake and a smile, then gave him a broom and said,
> 
> "Son, your first job will be to sweep out the store."
> 
> "But I'm a college graduate," the young man replied indignantly.
> 
> "Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't realise that," said the manager. "Here, give me the broom -- I'll show you how."


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, what of the move to Dalton, GA? The University of North Georgia have campuses in Dahlonega and Gainesville.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...do-tallest-building-atlantic-canada-1.3865092

"The lowest-priced condo costs a fraction under $500,000, while most of the 114 units are closer to $1 million. The penthouses are $2 million apiece." Maybe we should buy a floor in this new development??


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, everyone should have by now received their Secret Santa name. I received Don's name. Do you think he will like this new RV? Problem is, I know that his favorite color is pink/purple, but all I could get was one in white.


----------



## SINC

^

White good. Me like! 

It is a tad more modern than our current rig.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> ^
> 
> White good. Me like!


You were not supposed to see this, Don ................. but I am glad you like white.


----------



## SINC

As you can see above, our current rig is white.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As you can see above, our current rig is white.


Yes, but your classic car is a shade of purple and we all know about your Barney suit. So .........................


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, old and new Tiger played today.

"Early on in his first round at the Hero World Challenge on Thursday, Tiger Woods whipped the golf world into a frenzy that made Patrick Reed's antics at the Ryder Cup earlier this year seem tame and quiet. Woods birdied four of his first eight holes and hit iron shots that made us all think outrageously optimistic thoughts about his future in the sport.

Then reality set in. Woods played his final 10 holes in 5 over including two double bogeys in his final three holes and finished with a 1-over 73 in his first competitive round in over a year. He said the round turned on his bogeys at Nos. 9 and 11, both par 5s."

Tiger Woods starts hot, cools down with 73 at Hero World Challenge - CBSSports.com


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Developer wants to build Atlantic Canada's tallest building in Dartmouth - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> "The lowest-priced condo costs a fraction under $500,000, while most of the 114 units are closer to $1 million. The penthouses are $2 million apiece." Maybe we should buy a floor in this new development??




And here was I being led to believe that most of NS is an affordable place to live…

Well maybe that's still true if one disregards such living costs as that one…

PS: I hate heights unless I'm in an airplane!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And here was I being led to believe that most of NS is an affordable place to live…
> 
> Well maybe that's still true if one disregards such living costs as that one…
> 
> PS: I hate heights unless I'm in an airplane!!!


It still is, Patrick. Halifax house prices are increasing, but in parts of rural NS, prices for big homes are very reasonable.

I too dislike heights.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early to the sound of what I thought was gun fire. It was a big branch from a neighbor's tree snapping in the strong wind gust. No power lines were brought down and no damage to his car in the driveway. 

It is way too early to start the TGIF coffee, so I shall just try to read the overnight news and get tired once again. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, made the switch to Sierra (again) and am trying out the new RapidWeaver version. Upload began at 3:37 a.m. and now has done 300 of 575 files 30 minutes into the upload. Looks like it is about halfway done before SAP is ready for the day. Bigger test is tomorrow to see if it just uploads the files I have changed. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Finally SAP is up after a one hour and 18 minute upload, but all looks good and every link works. Tomorrow however will be the real test to confirm it will only upload changes to the new version.

A fun issue today with how real men handle a boo-boo, a guy who needs to watch out for the third ball along with a stunning video on nature in 4K.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, that "third ball" was a real head buster. 

I found the "The Evolution Of 'Like'" item most interesting.

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Now I have some freshly brewed TGIF coffee ready to serve. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Sure thing on the coffee, thanks Marc. It has been a long morning. I have to take Ann to the eye doc this morning so he can put drops in her eyes and check her cataracts. She would not be able to drive home after this, so I shall wait for her and bring her home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing on the coffee, thanks Marc. It has been a long morning. I have to take Ann to the eye doc this morning so he can put drops in her eyes and check her cataracts. She would not be able to drive home after this, so I shall wait for her and bring her home.


Coming right up, mon ami. Tell Ann good luck with her drops. I have been there for both eyes.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all, made the switch to Sierra (again) and am trying out the new RapidWeaver version.





> Finally SAP is up after a one hour and 18 minute upload, but all looks good and every link works. Tomorrow however will be the real test to confirm it will only upload changes to the new version.





What are the advantages if any of any "upgrade", if and when everything works???

It seems to me you've given it enough tries and time already and I though after three strikes one was officially out.


----------



## eMacMan

Not looking forward to this.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> What are the advantages if any of any "upgrade", if and when everything works???
> 
> It seems to me you've given it enough tries and time already and I though after three strikes one was officially out.


As I have stated before it is the extra features in Sierra that I want. I always stay with the latest OS for the benefits they offer, particularly Siri in Sierra. Frankly I am livid at RW for not being able to produce usable software. 7.0.4 works fine in El Cap, but not Sierra and they are now all the way up to 7.1.7 and still it will not recognize already uploaded files.

Bottom line is that only RW is preventing me from using Sierra and that sucks.


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> And here was I being led to believe that most of NS is an affordable place to live…


Well, in Springhill, NS, you can find a very basic (i.e., "cozy") place for $15,000 (and lower)....

Springhill, Nova Scotia Real Estate and Homes For Sale


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not looking forward to this.
> View attachment 73722




Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Well, in Springhill, NS, you can find a very basic (i.e., "cozy") place for $15,000 (and lower)....
> 
> Springhill, Nova Scotia Real Estate and Homes For Sale


Nice people live there as well. Paix, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why Tiger Woods' 65 in Round 2 of Hero World Challenge has reasons for optimism - CBSSports.com

Don, maybe ................................


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> Well, in Springhill, NS, you can find a very basic (i.e., "cozy") place for $15,000 (and lower)....
> 
> Springhill, Nova Scotia Real Estate and Homes For Sale




Holy smokes,,, I don't think one could buy a basic garage for that price in our area, a similar looking agriculture area from a video and photos I saw.

How this for comparison for our area's home prices???

Central Saanich, British Columbia Real Estate and Homes For Sale


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a unique missing poster, changing seats on a train and a look at Japan Hakone Marquetry in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That video clip of Japan Hakone Marquetry was amazing. Watched it twice while I waited for the coffee to brew.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is brewing for anyone needing a boost this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

" Help me to be less fearful of the measure of time, and more fully alive in the time that simply is. Help me to live time, not just to simply use it; to breathe it in, and return it in acts of love and presence." Avis Crowe


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. My father used Barbasol and I continue to do so. 

Shave Like a Man - Funny Commercial Uses WW2 To Poke Fun At Modern Social Media Users

Barbasol Thick and Rich Shaving Cream is America's leader in men's grooming and shave prep products - Made in USA


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. My father used Barbasol and I continue to do so.
> 
> Shave Like a Man - Funny Commercial Uses WW2 To Poke Fun At Modern Social Media Users
> 
> Barbasol Thick and Rich Shaving Cream is America's leader in men's grooming and shave prep products - Made in USA


I have used Soft Soap ever since my wife switched us over from bars. Since then have never had to clean the bathroom sink P-trap, which clogged up about every 2 years before I made the switch. Also a helluva a lot cheaper.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I have used Soft Soap ever since my wife switched us over from bars. Since then have never had to clean the bathroom sink P-trap, which clogged up about every 2 years before I made the switch. Also a helluva a lot cheaper.


Sounds reasonable, Bob. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to take a break from end of the term grading and go with Deborah to see a movie. It has been ages since I saw a matinee. I want to see Arrival or Hacksaw Ridge .......... Deborah wants to see Allied. Guess which one was are going to see????


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Not sure which is the bad thing here, a little knowledge or a lot of knowledge....



The American businessman was at the pier of a small South Pacific Island village when a small proa with just one fisherman docked. Inside the small proa was a dorrado several large grouper. The American complimented the Islander on the quality of his fish and asked how long it took to catch them.
The Islander replied, "Only a little while."

The American then asked why didn't he stay out longer and catch more fish?
The Islander said he had enough to support his family's immediate needs.

The American then asked, "But what do you do with the rest of your time?"
The fisherman said, "I sleep late, fish a little, play with my children, take a late afternoon nap with my wife, Helia, stroll into the village each evening where I sip rum and play guitar with my friends, I have a full and busy life."

The American scoffed, "I am a Harvard MBA and could help you. You should spend more time fishing and with the proceeds, buy a bigger boat with the proceeds from the bigger boat you could buy several boats, eventually you would have a fleet of fishing boats. Instead of selling your catch to a middleman you would sell directly to the processor, eventually opening your own cannery. You would control the product, processing and distribution. You would need to leave this small fishing village and move to Australia, then LA and eventually NYC where you will run your expanding enterprise."

The South Seas fisherman asked, "But, how long will this all take?"
To which the American replied, "15-20 years."
"But what then?"
The American laughed and said that's the best part. "When the time is right you would announce an IPO and sell your company stock to the public and become very rich, you would make millions."

"Millions, really? Then what?"
The American said, "Then you would retire. Move to a small fishing village where you would sleep late, fish a little, play with your kids, take a late afternoon nap with your wife, stroll to the village in the evenings here you could sip rum and play your guitar with your friends."	
_________________


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Not sure which is the bad thing here, a little knowledge or a lot of knowledge....
> 
> 
> 
> The American businessman was at the pier of a small South Pacific Island village when a small proa with just one fisherman docked. Inside the small proa was a dorrado several large grouper. The American complimented the Islander on the quality of his fish and asked how long it took to catch them.
> The Islander replied, "Only a little while."
> 
> The American then asked why didn't he stay out longer and catch more fish?
> The Islander said he had enough to support his family's immediate needs.
> 
> The American then asked, "But what do you do with the rest of your time?"
> The fisherman said, "I sleep late, fish a little, play with my children, take a late afternoon nap with my wife, Helia, stroll into the village each evening where I sip rum and play guitar with my friends, I have a full and busy life."
> 
> The American scoffed, "I am a Harvard MBA and could help you. You should spend more time fishing and with the proceeds, buy a bigger boat with the proceeds from the bigger boat you could buy several boats, eventually you would have a fleet of fishing boats. Instead of selling your catch to a middleman you would sell directly to the processor, eventually opening your own cannery. You would control the product, processing and distribution. You would need to leave this small fishing village and move to Australia, then LA and eventually NYC where you will run your expanding enterprise."
> 
> The South Seas fisherman asked, "But, how long will this all take?"
> To which the American replied, "15-20 years."
> "But what then?"
> The American laughed and said that's the best part. "When the time is right you would announce an IPO and sell your company stock to the public and become very rich, you would make millions."
> 
> "Millions, really? Then what?"
> The American said, "Then you would retire. Move to a small fishing village where you would sleep late, fish a little, play with your kids, take a late afternoon nap with your wife, stroll to the village in the evenings here you could sip rum and play your guitar with your friends."
> _________________


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw Allied this afternoon. It was a good movie, but I shall say no more about it so as not to spoil it for those who want to see it and go guess the ending.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a German flash mob performs 'Rock Me', a toddler imitates Mom on the phone and 'they were simpler times'. Also we begin our The Trees Of Christmas feature where we will add one unusual tree a day until year end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Still up? If so, care for some coffee? I have to get to this morning's grading before I enjoy SAP. End of the term is Tuesday, so there is lots to do. Later.


----------



## SINC

Yep, still up and coffee will be great. Got about another half hour to go before I head back to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, still up and coffee will be great. Got about another half hour to go before I head back to bed.


Coming right up, mon ami. How was Ann's eye checkup?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Getting to be a more reasonable time to consider Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, mon ami. How was Ann's eye checkup?


Went well thanks Marc, cataracts are beginning, but no major issue at this time.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Thought you would enjoy this.....maybe worthy of SAP


A SADLY ACCURATE LISTING OF BUREAUCRATIC RULES

Preserve thyself. 

Rules of Bureaucracy: #1
It is easier to fix the blame than to fix the problem. 

Rules of Bureaucracy: #2
A penny saved is an oversight. 

Rules of Bureaucracy: #3
Information deteriorates upward. 

Rules of Bureaucracy: #4
The first 90% of the task takes 90% of the time; the last 10% takes the other 90%. 

Rules of Bureaucracy: #5
Experience is what you get just after you need it. 

Rules of Bureaucracy: #6
For any given large, complex, hard-to-understand, expensive problem, there exists at least one short, simple, easy, cheap wrong answer. 

Rules of Bureaucracy: #7
Anything that can be changed will be, until time runs out. 

Rules of Bureaucracy: #8
To err is human; to shrug is civil service. 

Rules of Bureaucracy: #9
There’s never enough time to do it right, but there’s always enough time to do it over.


----------



## eMacMan

^^^One of the reasons my stint with a major oil company was short lived.^^^

Another bit of truthiness!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Went well thanks Marc, cataracts are beginning, but no major issue at this time.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all, today on SAP…



I hope it's late enough for me to suggest that todays SAP Sunday Whatzit? would be an extreme Close-Up of apparently an Apple Stalk.

Strange subject matter they had in mind. :hey baby:


And the _Christmas Lights 2016_ part reminds me to get back and get our old icicle string lights working, replacing bulbs, then maybe hung. Would be nice while the sun is shining, but wife has decided we need to go and get a locally grown Christmas tree that some stores are selling. And on sale.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Thought you would enjoy this.....maybe worthy of SAP
> 
> 
> A SADLY ACCURATE LISTING OF BUREAUCRATIC RULES


With some special editing it is perfect!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope it's late enough for me to suggest that todays SAP Sunday Whatzit? would be an extreme Close-Up of apparently an Apple Stalk.
> 
> Strange subject matter they had in mind. :hey baby:
> 
> 
> And the _Christmas Lights 2016_ part reminds me to get back and get our old icicle string lights working, replacing bulbs, then maybe hung. Would be nice while the sun is shining, but wife has decided we need to go and get a locally grown Christmas tree that some stores are selling. And on sale.


Patrick, we could send you a real tree from Lunenburg County, the home of Christmas trees.

Balsam Fir Christmas Tree Producers - Lunenburg County - Lunenburg Christmas Tree Producers


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I hope it's late enough for me to suggest that todays SAP Sunday Whatzit? would be an extreme Close-Up of apparently an Apple Stalk.
> 
> Strange subject matter they had in mind. :hey baby:
> 
> 
> And the _Christmas Lights 2016_ part reminds me to get back and get our old icicle string lights working, replacing bulbs, then maybe hung. Would be nice while the sun is shining, but wife has decided we need to go and get a locally grown Christmas tree that some stores are selling. And on sale.


Right on the money with that guess, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://healthanddiytips.com/ever-heard-term-****-poor-no-idea-comes-fascinating/

Don, some future SAP material?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, we could send you a real tree from Lunenburg County, the home of Christmas trees.
> 
> Balsam Fir Christmas Tree Producers - Lunenburg County - Lunenburg Christmas Tree Producers




As nice as the Balsam can be as a Christmas tree for shape, color, smell etc. they tend to be avoided here as they are famous for dropping their needles. But probably a different variety our here.

Our tree came from Wintergreen Christmas Tree Farm in Mill Bay, B.C., just across the Saanich Inlet from us, and they tend to grow mainly Douglas Fir, Grand Fir, Noble firs and a few pines.
Wintergreen Christmas Tree Farm, Mill Bay, B.C., Tree Varieties

We couldn't believe how few trees were left and the remaining selection was quite limited even though their large order arrived on Dec 1st.

Anyway we were able to grab a decent 7'+ for our 9' living room and decided it would do rather than spending substantially more on a full 8± footer that we have done in the past from a nursery, and about $50.00 - $60.00, and I think they get their trees from the same tree farm.

We used to have a small ring collar that was placed on top of a large tri-lamp reading lamp bulb and kept filled with fir tree oil to provide a real evergreen smell, but since we now use the newer CFL tri-lamps, they don't work any more, and I think all the fir oil has dried up.

I don't know if one can even buy the real stuff any more. Might have to check for replacements. Gotta have that evergreen Christmas smell, and the rum and shortbread smell and the … and…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> As nice as the Balsam can be as a Christmas tree for shape, color, smell etc. they tend to be avoided here as they are famous for dropping their needles. But probably a different variety our here.
> 
> Our tree came from Wintergreen Christmas Tree Farm in Mill Bay, B.C., just across the Saanich Inlet from us, and they tend to grow mainly Douglas Fir, Grand Fir, Noble firs and a few pines.
> Wintergreen Christmas Tree Farm, Mill Bay, B.C., Tree Varieties
> 
> We couldn't believe how few trees were left and the remaining selection was quite limited even though their large order arrived on Dec 1st.
> 
> Anyway we were able to grab a decent 7'+ for our 9' living room and decided it would do rather than spending substantially more on a full 8± footer that we have done in the past from a nursery, and about $50.00 - $60.00, and I think they get their trees from the same tree farm.
> 
> We used to have a small ring collar that was placed on top of a large tri-lamp reading lamp bulb and kept filled with fir tree oil to provide a real evergreen smell, but since we now use the newer CFL tri-lamps, they don't work any more, and I think all the fir oil has dried up.
> 
> I don't know if one can even buy the real stuff any more. Might have to check for replacements. Gotta have that evergreen Christmas smell, and the rum and shortbread smell and the … and…


We get a 9 foot freshly cut tree from a local farmer for $20 here in Lunenburg. We have to pick it up but they distribute their trees about 1/2 km from where we live so it is a quick pick up and bring it home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get a jump on grading. A week to go in this semester. Coffee anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

"If we are too busy to be kind, we are too busy." Allan Lokos


----------



## SINC

Sure thing on the coffee on this blustery morning with snow and blowing snow on top of very cold temperatures.

Today on SAP 'Hang On, I'll Get The Gate For You!' in our gif, a New Yorker cover after the US election and 'A Hell Of A Tale' for your morning smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing on the coffee on this blustery morning with snow and blowing snow on top of very cold temperatures.
> 
> Today on SAP 'Hang On, I'll Get The Gate For You!' in our gif, a New Yorker cover after the US election and 'A Hell Of A Tale' for your morning smile.


Yes, I hear Calgary is going to get some snow and cold weather as well. Here is some hot coffee to warm you up. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing on the coffee on this blustery morning with snow and blowing snow on top of very cold temperatures.
> 
> Today on SAP 'Hang On, I'll Get The Gate For You!' in our gif, a New Yorker cover after the US election and 'A Hell Of A Tale' for your morning smile.


Don, I liked that New Yorker cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ab-50_metric_e.html

Don, how does Ely respond to these sorts of temps?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to get a jump on grading. A week to go in this semester. Coffee anyone?


Morning Marc, I as well have some marking and a week to go. Butter Toffee?

A smile or two

What do you get from sitting on the snow too long? 
Polaroids. 

What is an ig? 
A snow house without a loo! 

If you live in an igloo made of snow what's the worst thing about global warming? 
No privacy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, I as well have some marking and a week to go. Butter Toffee?
> 
> A smile or two
> 
> What do you get from sitting on the snow too long?
> Polaroids.
> 
> What is an ig?
> A snow house without a loo!
> 
> If you live in an igloo made of snow what's the worst thing about global warming?
> No privacy!


Hot BT coming right up, Rp.

Those are some cool jokes. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is never too late to be what you might have been." George Eliot


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada tests new supercomputer to forecast weather - Politics - CBC News

We shall see if this makes a dime's worth of difference. I know that Don has complained about the EC's forecasts, as have I. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Put my lawnmower in the back of the garage and moved up the snow blower ............. just in case. We shall see comes next week.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Put my lawnmower in the back of the garage and moved up the snow blower ............. just in case. We shall see comes next week.


Great minds think alike. Will be doing the same myself.


----------



## eMacMan

Eight inches Saturday night. Got that shoveled, then we got the heavy snowfall warning. Another ten inches this AM, but much colder and windy as well. May be house bound for a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great minds think alike. Will be doing the same myself.


Good idea. I don't think that I shall have to use the snow blower until Jan., but I like to be prepared. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Eight inches Saturday night. Got that shoveled, then we got the heavy snowfall warning. Another ten inches this AM, but much colder and windy as well. May be house bound for a few days.


XX) Stay warm and safe, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in .............

McDonald’s Canada Corp., losing ground in its battle for the nation’s coffee drinkers, is planning to shake up its McCafe brand – part of a bid to challenge the coffee brewed at The Café Chez Marc.

The company will reintroduce the McCafe concept next year, about eight years after it debuted nationwide. The push follows efforts to upgrade its java and get more of its beans from sustainable sources, mimicking a move by its ehMacLand-based rival.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some of our world famous coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of barking doxies ............. guarding the homestead from three deer who were just calmly and quietly walking up the street. Luckily, I have end of the semester grading to do at this early hour. I shall start the coffee brewing soon. Later ..........


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good this morning. Went to bed at 9:00 last night and never heard a thing until 5:00 this morning so SAP was a bit later than normal.

Today on SAP a smokin' guitar instrumental by Glen Campbell of a tune you will recognize immediately. a dog just having fun with a tree in our gif and the benefits of wearing your socks to bed.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I'm markings papers as well Marc......this came to mind

I'm a perfectionist with a procrastination complex... some day, I'm going to be awesome!


----------



## eMacMan

So we've had about 18 inches and this morning was trash day. Temp is -20°C. I was just getting ready to don full battle armour and shovel a path down the lane so I could put out a bag of garbage in the vain hope that the garbage truck would make it far enough along the lane to pick-up.

Unbelievably a plow came up the alley right past the drive way, one of those Santa moments to be savoured. Pretty sure the trash guys will be equally appreciative.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good this morning. Went to bed at 9:00 last night and never heard a thing until 5:00 this morning so SAP was a bit later than normal.
> 
> Today on SAP a smokin' guitar instrumental by Glen Campbell of a tune you will recognize immediately. a dog just having fun with a tree in our gif and the benefits of wearing your socks to bed.


Don, you need some doxies to get you up before dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I'm markings papers as well Marc......this came to mind
> 
> I'm a perfectionist with a procrastination complex... some day, I'm going to be awesome!


Yes, but the end of grading for this semester is in sight.

You are already awesome, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> So we've had about 18 inches and this morning was trash day. Temp is -20°C. I was just getting ready to don full battle armour and shovel a path down the lane so I could put out a bag of garbage in the vain hope that the garbage truck would make it far enough along the lane to pick-up.
> 
> Unbelievably a plow came up the alley right past the drive way, one of those Santa moments to be savoured. Pretty sure the trash guys will be equally appreciative.


Do you have a snow blower, Bob? I sold my snow blower in St. John's when we moved here to Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Make it a point to make one person laugh each day. In the process you will make two people happier."
~Tony Sargent~

" Are the stars too distant? Pick up the pebble that lies at thy feet, and from it learn the all."

Margaret Fuller


----------



## Dr.G.

Today marks the 95th anniversary of the Halifax Explosion. On this day in 1917, the Norwegian supply ship Imo collided with the French munitions ship Mont-Blanc, causing the largest man-made explosion the world had ever seen and killing almost 2,000 people. Here in NS, many will take a moment today to remember all those affected by the explosion.

I sat outside with the doxies and listened to a church bell at a local church ring their bell out of respect for those who lost their lives in this explosion. :-(


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Do you have a snow blower, Bob? I sold my snow blower in St. John's when we moved here to Lunenburg.


Most snowfalls I can shovel by hand and get a gym free work out as a bonus. When it gets this bad I limit myself to just the driveway. The town will eventually do the lane, as the trash company bills them if they have to be towed out. About every three years I end up hiring a bobcat for about $100, a bargain after a really heavy snowfall. 

Also not afraid to walk to the closest grocery store, roughly a one mile round trip. 

Anyways right now I have a fairly big snow bank and after it hardens I will be carving a fitting epitaph right under Al Gore's name.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Most snowfalls I can shovel by hand and get a gym free work out as a bonus. When it gets this bad I limit myself to just the driveway. The town will eventually do the lane, as the trash company bills them if they have to be towed out. About every three years I end up hiring a bobcat for about $100, a bargain after a really heavy snowfall.
> 
> Also not afraid to walk to the closest grocery store, roughly a one mile round trip.
> 
> Anyways right now I have a fairly big snow bank and after it hardens I will be carving a fitting epitaph right under Al Gore's name.


Well, stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things you didn't do than the ones you did. Sail away from the safe harbors and catch the winds." Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

Once a magnificent medieval city and home to 200,000 people, the ghost city of Ani is now completely abandoned and has stood empty for centuries

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Living The Good Life In Sherwood Park?" A family in Sherwood Park also has one of our doxies .................. and there is one in Edmonton as well. None in St. Albert, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good this morning. Went to bed at 9:00 last night and never heard a thing until 5:00 this morning so SAP was a bit later than normal.
> 
> Today on SAP a smokin' guitar instrumental by Glen Campbell of a tune you will recognize immediately. a dog just having fun with a tree in our gif and the benefits of wearing your socks to bed.


"Glen Campbell - William Tell Overture 

(Smokin' instrumental.) Hi-Yo, Silver! Away!"

Wow!!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Today marks the 95th anniversary of the Halifax Explosion. On this day in 1917, the Norwegian supply ship Imo collided with the French munitions ship Mont-Blanc, causing the largest man-made explosion the world had ever seen and killing almost 2,000 people. Here in NS, many will take a moment today to remember all those affected by the explosion.
> 
> I sat outside with the doxies and listened to a church bell at a local church ring their bell out of respect for those who lost their lives in this explosion. :-(


When we were down there during my St FX days you could see how it happened in that basin. In the historic district there is a church which has a broken window that looks like a human face which we were told was the result of the explosion. Not sure if it was true but makes for a good story. The Halifax Explosion was an event which most schools in our area do NOT cover.....sad really as it was a part of our history. One of the off shoots of it was the huge support from Boston. I think Boston still has the highest % of Canadians extraction living there of anywhere in the U.S. on a per capita basis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> When we were down there during my St FX days you could see how it happened in that basin. In the historic district there is a church which has a broken window that looks like a human face which we were told was the result of the explosion. Not sure if it was true but makes for a good story. The Halifax Explosion was an event which most schools in our area do NOT cover.....sad really as it was a part of our history. One of the off shoots of it was the huge support from Boston. I think Boston still has the highest % of Canadians extraction living there of anywhere in the U.S. on a per capita basis.


Yes, and each year Nova Scotia sends a big Christmas tree to Boston as a show of thanks for their help just after the disaster.

Nova Scotia Archives - 1917 Halifax Explosion

Halifax marks 99th anniversary of explosion that devastated city - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Halifax Explosion photos, letters donated for anniversary - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Tree for Boston coming from Cape Breton for first time - Nova Scotia - CBC News

N.S. sends Boston its annual Christmas tree as thanks for aid 99 years ago | Metro News


----------



## Dr.G.

"When we were down there during my St FX days ...." Rp, when were you at St FX?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get a jump on grading. Some OtHD coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A deck to end all decks . . . Very true, Don. That police lasso was an interesting way to end a car chase. 

"I am next door."


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you were likely the first to read SAP today as I literally just finished getting it online.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you were likely the first to read SAP today as I literally just finished getting it online.


Well, I was just taking a break from grading and like to have my first cup of coffee with some SAP.


----------



## SINC

Too short for SAP, but this guy made me laugh out loud this morning.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

How did he not fall down, Don????


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today and colder....40f may be a stretch today and as yet no snow, so great. However, I did buy some gas for the snow blower yesterday just in case.

I saw this and thought this was an SAP joke if ever I saw one....enjoy!

I lost my watch at a party once. An hour later I saw some guy stepping on it while he was harassing some woman at that party. Infuriated, I immediately went over, punched him and broke his nose. No one does that to a woman, not on my watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today and colder....40f may be a stretch today and as yet no snow, so great. However, I did buy some gas for the snow blower yesterday just in case.
> 
> I saw this and thought this was an SAP joke if ever I saw one....enjoy!
> 
> I lost my watch at a party once. An hour later I saw some guy stepping on it while he was harassing some woman at that party. Infuriated, I immediately went over, punched him and broke his nose. No one does that to a woman, not on my watch.


Getting some gas was a good idea.

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today and colder....40f may be a stretch today and as yet no snow, so great. However, I did buy some gas for the snow blower yesterday just in case.
> 
> I saw this and thought this was an SAP joke if ever I saw one....enjoy!
> 
> I lost my watch at a party once. An hour later I saw some guy stepping on it while he was harassing some woman at that party. Infuriated, I immediately went over, punched him and broke his nose. No one does that to a woman, not on my watch.


:clap::lmao:

BTW the current bid is -30°C (-22F)


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> :clap::lmao:
> 
> BTW the current bid is -30°C (-22F)


I see your bid and raise you one Moosomin, SK.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I see your bid and raise you one Moosomin, SK.


Sorry wind chill doesn't count.

Looks like it's going to be the kind of winter I remember from my childhood. Really cold, and this round nothing close to the metabolism rate I had back then.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I saw this and thought this was an SAP joke if ever I saw one....enjoy!
> 
> I lost my watch at a party once. An hour later I saw some guy stepping on it while he was harassing some woman at that party. Infuriated, I immediately went over, punched him and broke his nose. No one does that to a woman, not on my watch.


And that it shall become Rp, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And that it shall become Rp, thanks!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. One never knows about doxies and roaming deer in the early hours ..................... so, I shall see you all sometime tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an interesting video of Tribesmen In The Amazon Reacting To Images Of Our World, aour morning smile, 'The Car Thieves' and a couple of cat thingies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some hot coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning, sure thing Marc, just finished up tomorrow's SAP and now will replace the files I used plus one while I enjoy a cuppa.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning, sure thing Marc, just finished up tomorrow's SAP and now will replace the files I used plus one while I enjoy a cuppa.


Good to hear. I am going to take a break from grading finals and venture over to SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SAP has gone to the cats ............ "A cat's work is never done . . ." and that cat goalie ................. cute.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> SAP has gone to the cats ............ "A cat's work is never done . . ." and that cat goalie ................. cute.


Well, when your Roving Reporter is a cat person, you must satisfy the yearning once in a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, when your Roving Reporter is a cat person, you must satisfy the yearning once in a while.


Yes, but what about all the doxies owners who are loyal readers to SAP?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Well, when your Roving Reporter is a cat person, you must satisfy the yearning once in a while.


I guess that is why you never pussy foot around!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess that is why you never pussy foot around!


:lmao:


----------



## Rps

Cold here today, feels like -11 C and is it dark outside. I guess the S word is about to hit us.

Don this might be an SAP line : She came to the Halloween Party dressed as the map of Italy. I guess she misunderstood me as she slapped my face when I asked her to show me her Naples!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but what about all the doxies owners who are loyal readers to SAP?



None in St. Albert I understand… at least none from your kennels… and the others don't know how to read or can't be bothered, especially with the SA political stuff and council spending …


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Cold here today, feels like -11 C and is it dark outside. I guess the S word is about to hit us.
> 
> Don this might be an SAP line : She came to the Halloween Party dressed as the map of Italy. I guess she misunderstood me as she slapped my face when I asked her to show me her Naples!


Rp, our winds shifted and it got up to 7C at 3PM. Getting dark here as well.

Her "Naples"????


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> None in St. Albert I understand… at least none from your kennels… and the others don't know how to read or can't be bothered, especially with the SA political stuff and council spending …


We have one of our doxies in Sherwood Park and one in Edmonton, but none in SA. 

Each morning in SAP I wait to see if the mayor will resign or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Each morning in SAP I wait to see if the mayor will resign or not.


You will wait until the courts force him out in July. This guy has no honour.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on an early edition of SAP a baby elephant blowing bubbles, a video you will want to save to carve your Christmas turkey properly and a holy man whose got it backwards.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still awake?


----------



## SINC

Yep, just finishing up work for the day, now a coffee, thanks, then off to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, just finishing up work for the day, now a coffee, thanks, then off to bed.


Coffee and going back to sleep ............ strange bedfellows for some. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"No person is your friend who demands your silence, or denies your right to grow." Alice Walker


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today and we are expecting maybe 4" of snow Sunday.

I wasn't planning on giving Christmas gifts this year until I heard about those exploding Samsung Galaxy phones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here today and we are expecting maybe 4" of snow Sunday.
> 
> I wasn't planning on giving Christmas gifts this year until I heard about those exploding Samsung Galaxy phones.


Get out the snow shovels, Rp.

Christmas gifts???


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here today and we are expecting maybe 4" of snow Sunday.
> 
> I wasn't planning on giving Christmas gifts this year until I heard about those exploding Samsung Galaxy phones.


Warming up a bit today. At the moment it's only -25°C. Looks like two or three days before we break -20. Fireplace is getting a good workout.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Warming up a bit today. At the moment it's only -25°C. Looks like two or three days before we break -20. Fireplace is getting a good workout.


XX) That is truly cold, Bob. Stay safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, my Christmas shopping is done. I have to admit, that making donations to various charities is a great way to avoid malls. Just finished off the last of the local donations to Souls Harbour Rescue Mission, Bridgewater, Nova Scotia and CBC's Feed Nova Scotia Day, along with the local food bank here in Lunenburg. I donate to international and national charities as well, but this year we are trying to send most of our Christmas donations locally (i.e., provincial and Lunenburg town and county).

Just submitted my final grades for the two grad courses I am offering online, so that too is done. Going to relax today, and then tomorrow Deborah has a list of things for me to do to get the house ready for Christmas. #1 on the list is to vacuum all over the house. I actually don't mind doing this since I am able to sing out loud while the vacuum is running and the doxies run from the sound of the vacuum and not my singing. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a pan flute version of unchained melody, many sheep, one gate and Baby's First Broccoli!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee to help you go back to sleep?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee would be good as I am having trouble getting back to sleep. The warmth of a coffee usually lulls me back to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, coffee would be good as I am having trouble getting back to sleep. The warmth of a coffee usually lulls me back to sleep.


Interesting. Another cup coming right up.


----------



## Rps

Well it finally came, the dreaded S word, sooooooooo

Puns about winter are snow joke.

What do you call a gangsta snowman? Froze-T.

What do bad Eskimos get in their stockings for Xmas? A lump of cold.

They top the charts every January – the Black-Ice Peas.

What do a spelling bee and a winter storm have in common? They both have I-spell-its!

NED: Do you take your bike year-round?
ED: No, but in winter I ride my icicle!

You're not allowed to have ‘big hair' in winter – you'll get 'fro sin.

Who played guitar for Guns 'N' Frozes? Slush.
W hat happened to their lead singer's van in winter? Axel Froze.
And there was one other near miss, where the rhythm guitarist was driving the van in a snowstorm and he couldn't see the lane markers. They called him Blizzy Stradlin'.

Do top scientists in the North get the Snowbelt Prize?

Those in the Snowbelt live in squallor.

Do Arctic sommeliers worry about the wine-chill factor?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well it finally came, the dreaded S word, sooooooooo
> 
> Puns about winter are snow joke.
> 
> What do you call a gangsta snowman? Froze-T.
> 
> What do bad Eskimos get in their stockings for Xmas? A lump of cold.
> 
> They top the charts every January – the Black-Ice Peas.
> 
> What do a spelling bee and a winter storm have in common? They both have I-spell-its!
> 
> NED: Do you take your bike year-round?
> ED: No, but in winter I ride my icicle!
> 
> You're not allowed to have ‘big hair' in winter – you'll get 'fro sin.
> 
> Who played guitar for Guns 'N' Frozes? Slush.
> W hat happened to their lead singer's van in winter? Axel Froze.
> And there was one other near miss, where the rhythm guitarist was driving the van in a snowstorm and he couldn't see the lane markers. They called him Blizzy Stradlin'.
> 
> Do top scientists in the North get the Snowbelt Prize?
> 
> Those in the Snowbelt live in squallor.
> 
> Do Arctic sommeliers worry about the wine-chill factor?


Cute. It is -5C here and sunny, but with light flurries just drifting down. More like snow specs than snowflakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mini Dachshund bath time - Watch and Like

Our doxies hate being out in the rain ........... I can just imagine them running to get a bath.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Mini Dachshund bath time - Watch and Like
> 
> Our doxies hate being out in the rain ........... I can just imagine them running to get a bath.


While all dogs can swim, are doxies a water dog? Never saw a doxie anywhere near water, my Max sure didn't like it.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Well, my Christmas shopping is done. I have to admit, that making donations to various charities is a great way to avoid malls. Just finished off the last of the local donations to Souls Harbour Rescue Mission, Bridgewater, Nova Scotia and CBC's Feed Nova Scotia Day, along with the local food bank here in Lunenburg. I donate to international and national charities as well, but this year we are trying to send most of our Christmas donations locally (i.e., provincial and Lunenburg town and county).


Sounds like a wonderful Holiday tradition, Marc. 

As for Christmas, perhaps the Doxies would benefit from little doggie earplugs? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> While all dogs can swim, are doxies a water dog? Never saw a doxie anywhere near water, my Max sure didn't like it.


Our very first doxie, Rootie, liked the water and would actually swim. Most of the others we have owned had to be carried out into a shallow pond up to the 4 inch mark to help them cool down.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Sounds like a wonderful Holiday tradition, Marc.
> 
> As for Christmas, perhaps the Doxies would benefit from little doggie earplugs? :lmao:


Yes, Mark. Neither Deborah nor I need any more stuff. The only tangible gift is a book each year (I am giving her Carl Bernstein's book on Hillary Clinton). The only caveat we both follow is that it has to be a legit charity where 90%+ goes to the cause.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Sounds like a wonderful Holiday tradition, Marc.
> 
> As for Christmas, perhaps the Doxies would benefit from little doggie earplugs? :lmao:


I need the ear plugs, Mark and not the doxies. There is no way they can hear deer quietly walking down the street. Somehow, they sense them.

Looks like some snow in going to hit your old homestead here in NS.

Snow squall warnings in effect for 4 Nova Scotia counties - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

"This new day is too dear, with its hopes and invitations, to waste a moment on the yesterdays." Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Dr.G.

Catching Up With...Jerry Mathers From 'Leave It To Beaver' - Everything Zoomer - Boomers with Zip

Same age as me. No wonder why I am able to relate to him in some ways.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Mark. Neither Deborah nor I need any more stuff. The only tangible gift is a book each year (I am giving her Carl Bernstein's book on Hillary Clinton). The only caveat we both follow is that it has to be a legit charity where 90%+ goes to the cause.


Last time I got bit was over thirty years ago. A known local member of the Search and Rescue group was soliciting donations over the phone and came by the business to pick up my (thankfully) small donation. I asked him point blank if it all went to S&R and was told yes. Over the next month or two I discovered he was actually employed by a telemarketing firm and roughly a nickel on the dollar went where it was aimed. 

When he called the next time I read him the riot act, he hummed, hawed then said he had a right to be paid for his efforts. I emphatically pointed out that he did not have the right to lie about it. That year I contributed directly, and the following year the boiler room scheme was extinguished entirely.

Since then telephone solicitations get an automatic NO!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Last time I got bit was over thirty years ago. A known local member of the Search and Rescue group was soliciting donations over the phone and came by the business to pick up my (thankfully) small donation. I asked him point blank if it all went to S&R and was told yes. Over the next month or two I discovered he was actually employed by a telemarketing firm and roughly a nickel on the dollar went where it was aimed.
> 
> When he called the next time I read him the riot act, he hummed, hawed then said he had a right to be paid for his efforts. I emphatically pointed out that he did not have the right to lie about it. That year I contributed directly, and the following year the boiler room scheme was extinguished entirely.
> 
> Since then telephone solicitations get an automatic NO!


I used to donate to MADD Canada until I found that their phone telemarketers were actually a firm they hired and just over 50% of the collected funds went to them, with less than 25% of each dollar donated actually going to the fight against drunk drivers. 

This is why I agree with your idea of nothing over the phone.


----------



## pm-r

Speaking of very deserving charities IMHO, I'd be amiss if I didn't mention the Salvation Army in Canada here and hope they don't get forgotten.

They are our favorite and looked after my mother well in her later years in one of the care homes and they're always one of the first to be on the spot in any disaster. 

And the donations probably go the furthest of any charity by a long shot.

https://www.charityintelligence.ca/charity-details/58-salvation-army


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Speaking of very deserving charities IMHO, I'd be amiss if I didn't mention the Salvation Army in Canada here and hope they don't get forgotten.
> 
> They are our favorite and looked after my mother well in her later years in one of the care homes and they're always one of the first to be on the spot in any disaster.
> 
> And the donations probably go the furthest of any charity by a long shot.
> 
> https://www.charityintelligence.ca/charity-details/58-salvation-army


Agreed. My Mother-in-law, who worked part time for the Red Cross, claimed that during the war the Red Cross was there for the officers but it was the Sally Ann who was there for the troops.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Speaking of very deserving charities IMHO, I'd be amiss if I didn't mention the Salvation Army in Canada here and hope they don't get forgotten.
> 
> They are our favorite and looked after my mother well in her later years in one of the care homes and they're always one of the first to be on the spot in any disaster.
> 
> And the donations probably go the furthest of any charity by a long shot.
> 
> https://www.charityintelligence.ca/charity-details/58-salvation-army


My sister died back in 1969 at the age of 16 in a Salvation Hospital, which was the closest to our home back in Queens, NYC. So, every year since then I donate money to them in her name. I guess it is my #1 charity. When I was a single parent with two children I drew up a will stating that should I die along with my son and daughter, I wanted my entire estate (i.e., insurance, house, etc) to go to them. I called them up and a local rep came over to talk about this arrangement. When I told him that my insurance, at the time, was for $750,000 and the house was worth about $400,000 (with a $100,000 mortgage) the rep just sort of sat there at my dining room table when he realized that I was leaving them over a million dollars in the event that my son/daughter/me were to die at the same time. He asked if I was a Salvationist, and I replied "No, Jewish."  Since my daughter died when she was 25, and my son is now 30, and I have Deborah as my wife, my situation has changed. Still, everything goes to the doxies should Stephen be gone, and Deborah and I die at the same time.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Agreed. My Mother-in-law, who worked part time for the Red Cross, claimed that during the war the Red Cross was there for the officers but it was the Sally Ann who was there for the troops.


Interesting. I try to donate to the local Salvation Army, be it NL when we were there or NS now that we are here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

> He asked if I was a Salvationist, and I replied "No, Jewish."



There's a difference???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> There's a difference???


Yes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP, an easy Sunday Whatzit?, Grandma's Christmas Prank and the world's longest truck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? We just experienced a five hour scheduled power outage from midnight to 5AM ........... on a bitterly cold night. Now I have to go around the house just to make sure that there was no damage or problems. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, with our temps a five hours loss of power would be big trouble.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Snow here today, maybe 20cm by the time it's done. Not much for OUT west but quite a bit for here. As for the Whatzit, not sure but if it's used once per week must involve time......clock key maybe?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, with our temps a five hours loss of power would be big trouble.


Well, since it was a scheduled power outage, I warmed up the house as much as possible and then let it cool down naturally from midnight to 5AM. It got as low as -10C overnight, but it was 15C in the house when I checked to see that there were no pipes burst. We were lucky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Snow here today, maybe 20cm by the time it's done. Not much for OUT west but quite a bit for here. As for the Whatzit, not sure but if it's used once per week must involve time......clock key maybe?


Is that wet or dry snow, Rp? 20cm of wet/heavy St. John's snow is the heart-attack snow. I find that snow here is actually not as heavy. Even though I can see the Atlantic Ocean from the bottom of my street, the snow does not seem as wet and heavy. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I can start to take orders for Sunday Brunch. Any special desires?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Is that wet or dry snow, Rp? 20cm of wet/heavy St. John's snow is the heart-attack snow. I find that snow here is actually not as heavy. Even though I can see the Atlantic Ocean from the bottom of my street, the snow does not seem as wet and heavy. Strange.


Looks powdery so far, but we may get some rain later tonight so that will be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone hear from John in any manner lately? His birthday is next week and I recall that this was around the last time he was active here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Snow here today, maybe 20cm by the time it's done. Not much for OUT west but quite a bit for here. As for the Whatzit, not sure but if it's used once per week must involve time......clock key maybe?


No maybe about it, well done Rp! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Looks powdery so far, but we may get some rain later tonight so that will be fun.


When it is like this, it is easy to shovel or use a snow blower. I have room on my property to blow it high and far out of the driveway when it is this consistency.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, was thinking of SAP when I saw this.....

Name That Christmas Carol Clues:
1. Bleached Yule 
2. Castaneous-colored Seed Vesicated in a Conflagration 
3. Singular Yearning for the Twin Anterior Incisors 
4. Righteous Darkness 
5. Arrival Time2400 hrs - WeatherCloudless 
6. Loyal Followers Advance 
7. Far Off in a Feeder 
8. Array the Corridor 
9. Bantam Male Percussionist 
10. Monarchial Triad 
11. Nocturnal Noiselessness 
12. Jehovah Deactivate Blithe Chevaliers 
13. Red Man En Route to Borough 
14. Frozen Precipitation Commence 
15. Proceed and Enlighten on the Pinnacle 
16. The Quadruped with the Vermillion Probiscis 
17. Query Regarding Identity of Descendant 
18. Delight for this Planet 
19. Give Attention to the Melodious Celestial Beings 
20. The Dozen Festive 24 Hour Intervals Answers: 






1. White Christmas 2. Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire 3. All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth 4. O Holy Night 5. It Came Upon a Midnight Clear 6. O Come, All Ye Faithful 7. Away in a Manger 8. Deck the Hall 9. Little Drummer Boy 10. We Three Kings 11. Silent Night 12. God Rest Ye, Merry Gentlemen 13. Santa Claus is Coming to Town 14. Let it Snow 15. Go, Tell It on the Mountain 16. Rudolph, the Red-nosed Reindeer 17. What Child is This? 18. Joy to the World 19. Hark! The Herald Angels Sing 20. The Twelve Days of Christmas


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, was thinking of SAP when I saw this.....
> 
> Name That Christmas Carol Clues:
> 1. Bleached Yule
> 2. Castaneous-colored Seed Vesicated in a Conflagration
> 3. Singular Yearning for the Twin Anterior Incisors
> 4. Righteous Darkness
> 5. Arrival Time2400 hrs - WeatherCloudless
> 6. Loyal Followers Advance
> 7. Far Off in a Feeder
> 8. Array the Corridor
> 9. Bantam Male Percussionist
> 10. Monarchial Triad
> 11. Nocturnal Noiselessness
> 12. Jehovah Deactivate Blithe Chevaliers
> 13. Red Man En Route to Borough
> 14. Frozen Precipitation Commence
> 15. Proceed and Enlighten on the Pinnacle
> 16. The Quadruped with the Vermillion Probiscis
> 17. Query Regarding Identity of Descendant
> 18. Delight for this Planet
> 19. Give Attention to the Melodious Celestial Beings
> 20. The Dozen Festive 24 Hour Intervals Answers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. White Christmas 2. Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire 3. All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth 4. O Holy Night 5. It Came Upon a Midnight Clear 6. O Come, All Ye Faithful 7. Away in a Manger 8. Deck the Hall 9. Little Drummer Boy 10. We Three Kings 11. Silent Night 12. God Rest Ye, Merry Gentlemen 13. Santa Claus is Coming to Town 14. Let it Snow 15. Go, Tell It on the Mountain 16. Rudolph, the Red-nosed Reindeer 17. What Child is This? 18. Joy to the World 19. Hark! The Herald Angels Sing 20. The Twelve Days of Christmas


Excellent Rp, I shall borrow this for SAP. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc, was thinking of SAP when I saw this.....
> 
> Name That Christmas Carol Clues:
> 1. Bleached Yule
> 2. Castaneous-colored Seed Vesicated in a Conflagration
> 3. Singular Yearning for the Twin Anterior Incisors
> 4. Righteous Darkness
> 5. Arrival Time2400 hrs - WeatherCloudless
> 6. Loyal Followers Advance
> 7. Far Off in a Feeder
> 8. Array the Corridor
> 9. Bantam Male Percussionist
> 10. Monarchial Triad
> 11. Nocturnal Noiselessness
> 12. Jehovah Deactivate Blithe Chevaliers
> 13. Red Man En Route to Borough
> 14. Frozen Precipitation Commence
> 15. Proceed and Enlighten on the Pinnacle
> 16. The Quadruped with the Vermillion Probiscis
> 17. Query Regarding Identity of Descendant
> 18. Delight for this Planet
> 19. Give Attention to the Melodious Celestial Beings
> 20. The Dozen Festive 24 Hour Intervals Answers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. White Christmas 2. Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire 3. All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth 4. O Holy Night 5. It Came Upon a Midnight Clear 6. O Come, All Ye Faithful 7. Away in a Manger 8. Deck the Hall 9. Little Drummer Boy 10. We Three Kings 11. Silent Night 12. God Rest Ye, Merry Gentlemen 13. Santa Claus is Coming to Town 14. Let it Snow 15. Go, Tell It on the Mountain 16. Rudolph, the Red-nosed Reindeer 17. What Child is This? 18. Joy to the World 19. Hark! The Herald Angels Sing 20. The Twelve Days of Christmas


Very interesting, Rp. I even got a few of them. Not bad for a Jewish kid from NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Looks powdery so far, but we may get some rain later tonight so that will be fun.


This was the most "fun" I ever experienced with trying to shovel snow. It was the year before I got a snow blower. XX)


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Snow here today, maybe 20cm by the time it's done. Not much for OUT west but quite a bit for here. As for the Whatzit, not sure but if it's used once per week must involve time......clock key maybe?





> No maybe about it, well done Rp!



Yup, and a Brass Universial Clock Key at that. 

The numbers at the center represent the different size square shafts for winding and adjusting that different clocks might require.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I guess it had to happen. Lunenburg had two cab drivers, each with their own cab, who service mainly the elderly on a regular basis. Now, an uber driver has come to town ........... one who refuses to help the elderly into and out of the cab, or even open the door. There have also been some ethical issues with this driver in that he will come into your home and sit on your lap to provide you with love and companionship for just one "treat".   :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

My knees are starting to ache with the thought of shoveling snow next week. 

Luckily, it won't be like the snow that is drifted by strong winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Well, I guess it had to happen.


And I guess you've seen this…???


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of some barn find cars, another deck to remember and a dog who steals a kids toboggan.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And I guess you've seen this…???


Yes, Patrick, it is a classic doxie Christmas pic. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That Frenchie did not so much "steal" the toboggan as just took the opportunity to have a solo run.  Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Yeah, maybe 'swipe a ride' would have been better. Sure thing on the coffee. still working on future files for SAP so I can take a few days off over the holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up. You, take time off from SAP?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

'I cried all the way home': Santa Claus grants final wish to a dying child | WFAA.com

Be sure to have some tissues near by.


----------



## Rps

Okay, you can see this one coming

Two chunks of candy became friends, while they were waiting for morning, in Ralphie's Christmas stocking.



When he poured the contents out on the table, he decided to take the translucent sugar wafer and the Gummy Bear outside, to use as targets for his brand new Red Ryder BB gun.


He took aim at the Gummy Bear first, but as he pulled the trigger, the sugar wafer leapt in front of the bear, and took the BB right through the middle!.

"Thank you!" said the bear. "You're a real LifeSaver!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, you can see this one coming
> 
> Two chunks of candy became friends, while they were waiting for morning, in Ralphie's Christmas stocking.
> 
> 
> 
> When he poured the contents out on the table, he decided to take the translucent sugar wafer and the Gummy Bear outside, to use as targets for his brand new Red Ryder BB gun.
> 
> 
> He took aim at the Gummy Bear first, but as he pulled the trigger, the sugar wafer leapt in front of the bear, and took the BB right through the middle!.
> 
> "Thank you!" said the bear. "You're a real LifeSaver!"


Good one. :lmao: Loved that movie. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/viralthread/videos/1034752673333241/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED

Talk about being controlled by your dog!!!!!!!!!! Luckily, I work from home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we got 22cm of snow and then the sleet started. Luckily, I went out with my snow blower just as it started to sleet. Got the drive way done and a path for the doxies out the back door. Chip and Stella love running around the snow and Gracie just sorts of follows slowly in the paths they make. Too wet to take out a camera to film them. Maybe tomorrow. I am pooped right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Newfoundland's “Best International Restaurant” Fought an Epic Battle to Feed Us

Now this is a success story. My son is friends with him and they all feel he has earned his distinction as one of the best places to eat in St. John's


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video featuring Milton and the Man Song, a baseball play that happens quickly and the best Christmas decoration ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How did that pitcher catch the ball?????????? Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, will have to pass on the coffee, am working on a glass of ginger ale to soothe heartburn that I awoke with this morning.

I had the same thought when I saw that baseball gif and wondered if you and Rp might have the answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, will have to pass on the coffee, am working on a glass of ginger ale to soothe heartburn that I awoke with this morning.
> 
> I had the same thought when I saw that baseball gif and wondered if you and Rp might have the answer.


Yes, flat ginger ale might do the trick.

Strange catch to say the least. I have no answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is brewing to start you on your way today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

so very true ........... especially #5 .......... and the last rule. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for." Epicurus


----------



## Rps

A sign of the times......

As a little girl climbed onto Santa's lap, Santa asked the usual, "And what would you like for Christmas?" The child stared at him open mouthed and horrified for a minute, then gasped, "Didn't you get my E-mail?"


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, will have to pass on the coffee, am working on a glass of ginger ale to soothe heartburn that I awoke with this morning.
> 
> I had the same thought when I saw that baseball gif and wondered if you and Rp might have the answer.


I've watched it a few times Don and I think he actually caught it and it was his plant that had his glove arm in the right place. I blew the gif up and followed the arc and it seems legit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A sign of the times......
> 
> As a little girl climbed onto Santa's lap, Santa asked the usual, "And what would you like for Christmas?" The child stared at him open mouthed and horrified for a minute, then gasped, "Didn't you get my E-mail?"


:lmao:

Friends of ours who have two of our doxies do their doxie Christmas gift online ......... and let the doxies watch what they are ordering (e.g., a new bed).


----------



## Dr.G.

Strangers build warm house for Nova Scotia woman after contractor leaves her cold - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A pre-Christmas feel-good story from here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last year, we sold one of our doxies pups to a great family in NB. They had a 4 year old who was very gentle with Harriet. Then, they had a new born and this child has grown up with Harriet every day of her life. The two have bonded quite well.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true ............... especially our doxies and snacks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, a dog is off to Walmart, a video called a bridge for Santa to bring some Christmas spirit and how the Japanese wrap gifts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Life is an obstacle course. You succeed at one thing and then you move on to the next. When an obstacle is tough, you try harder. When an obstacle is insurmountable, you change course. But you never sit down and refuse to finish." Bethenny Frankel

" Daring to dream what is deepest in our collective longings is what makes us most human and fully alive."
Wendy Wright


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fresh pot of some classic OtHD Coffee brewing. Time to rise and shine.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got up again so a coffee would go well now.

Crystal had some excitement at her school yesterday when a 3 year old in the pre kindergarten class was hanging on her arm as she walked down the hall. Apparently the tyke had hold of her Apple watch as well and auto dialled 911. She has no idea how long the call was connected, but when she finally got to a quiet spot in her office she heard the 911 operators talking via her watch and wondering where the call came from. She then called police and explained what happened and that no real emergency existed.

I showed her how to disable the feature this morning. I disabled mine as well. One can still call 911 by swiping to turn off the watch and then hit the emergency SOS button, but that is not easily done in error.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got up again so a coffee would go well now.
> 
> Crystal had some excitement at her school yesterday when a 3 year old in the pre kindergarten class was hanging on her arm as she walked down the hall. Apparently the tyke had hold of her Apple watch as well and auto dialled 911. She has no idea how long the call was connected, but when she finally got to a quiet spot in her office she heard the 911 operators talking via her watch and wondering where the call came from. She then called police and explained what happened and that no real emergency existed.
> 
> I showed her how to disable the feature this morning. I disabled mine as well. One can still call 911 by swiping to turn off the watch and then hit the emergency SOS button, but that is not easily done in error.


Wow. Luckily, she was not suspended and sent to jail for child abuse. Things like this can have dire consequences in the US. Luckily, we are far more understandable here in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in The Shang. Don, have you heard anything from John?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Slow day here in The Shang. Don, have you heard anything from John?


Sorry to say not a word, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry to say not a word, Marc.


 Just wondering how he and Jean are making out.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Just wondering how he and Jean are making out.





> Slow day here in The Shang. Don, have you heard anything from John?




I think it was about a year ago I was asking the same thing.

Haven't heard a word for ages and miss his comments and various food excursion experiences etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think it was about a year ago I was asking the same thing.
> 
> Haven't heard a word for ages and miss his comments and various food excursion experiences etc.


Yes, it has been that long. Gone, but not forgotten. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Mongolian throat singer in our video is almost mesmerizing, a seasonal road sign in Utah and our gif, just lion around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

G'day Marc, sure a coffee would be fine. Just collecting some new material to fill my files to maintain about a month's supply of tidbits for SAP.


----------



## SINC

Today is John's 77th birthday. His last visit to ehMac was Jan 30 of 2016. I wish him well wherever he is this day.

ehMac.ca - View Profile: johnp


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today, not saying this to whine but I thought I saw our neighbour's dog stuck to a tree!

Something for SAP maybe

One winter morning while listening to the radio, Harry's and his wife hear the announcer say, “We are going to have 4-6 inches of snow today. You must park your car on the even numbered side of the street, so the snowplow can get through.”
Harry's wife goes out and moves her car.
A week later while they are eating breakfast, the radio announcer says, “We are expecting 6-8 inches of snow today. You must park your car on the odd numbered side of the street, so the snowplow can get through.”
Harry's wife goes out and moves her car again.
The next week they are having breakfast again, when the radio announcer says, “We are expecting 8-10 inches of snow today. You must park…” then the electric power goes out.
Harry's wife is very upset, and with a worried look on her face she says, “Honey, I don’t know what to do. Which side of the street do I need to park on so the plow can get through?”
With the love and understanding in his voice like all men who are married to blondes exhibit, Harry says, “Why don’t you just leave it in the garage this time?”


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> G'day Marc, sure a coffee would be fine. Just collecting some new material to fill my files to maintain about a month's supply of tidbits for SAP.


Coming right up, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today is John's 77th birthday. His last visit to ehMac was Jan 30 of 2016. I wish him well wherever he is this day.
> 
> ehMac.ca - View Profile: johnp


:clap::clap::clap: Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## Rps

Maybe SAP worthy...

After the baby was born, the panicked Japanese father went to see the obstetrician.

"Doctor," he said, "I don't mind telling you, but I'm a little upset because my daughter has red hair. She can't possibly be mine."

"Nonsense," the doctor said. "Even though you and your wife both have black hair, one of your ancestors may have contributed red hair to the gene pool."

"It isn't possible," the man insisted. "We're pure Asian."

"Well," said the doctor, "let me ask you this. How often do you have sex?"

The man seemed ashamed. "I've been working very hard for the past year. We only made love once or twice a month."

"There you have it!" the doctor said confidently. "It's just rust."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe SAP worthy...
> 
> After the baby was born, the panicked Japanese father went to see the obstetrician.
> 
> "Doctor," he said, "I don't mind telling you, but I'm a little upset because my daughter has red hair. She can't possibly be mine."
> 
> "Nonsense," the doctor said. "Even though you and your wife both have black hair, one of your ancestors may have contributed red hair to the gene pool."
> 
> "It isn't possible," the man insisted. "We're pure Asian."
> 
> "Well," said the doctor, "let me ask you this. How often do you have sex?"
> 
> The man seemed ashamed. "I've been working very hard for the past year. We only made love once or twice a month."
> 
> "There you have it!" the doctor said confidently. "It's just rust."


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes!!!!!!!! Deborah said "Finally, some Alberta-like weather." I said "SODaM !!!! Save our doxies ................. and ME!!!!!!!" 

This just in from Environment Canada --

Alerts for: Lunenburg County

Statements

11:11 AM AST Thursday 15 December 2016
Special weather statement in effect for: 
•Lunenburg County

Very cold air and strong northwesterly winds will give wind chill values near minus 30 Friday morning, giving significant risk of frostbite.


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm, didn't I predict -30° for you on Friday back a week or so ago? Complete with pics from my TV?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmmm, didn't I predict -30° for you on Friday back a week or so ago? Complete with pics from my TV?


Yes, it was your prediction. Might we also blame this on you????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmmm, didn't I predict -30° for you on Friday back a week or so ago? Complete with pics from my TV?


Bundle up: It will feel like â€“30 for much of Nova Scotia on Friday - Nova Scotia - CBC News

FYI, Deborah says "thank you" for bringing a touch of Alberta weather our way at Christmas time.

FYI, I say to you "Bug Humbar"!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it was your prediction. Might we also blame this on you????


Be my guest. I can take it! 

FYI it is the same temp here!


----------



## pm-r

> Yes, it was your prediction. Might we also blame this on you????





SINC said:


> Be my guest. I can take it!
> 
> FYI it is the same temp here!



Ah yes, just what we like to see, all Canadians sharing and sharing alike…

Wouldn't want to see anyone going without what others might have… 

But in this case, you can all keep my share as I'm of the other generous type …


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Be my guest. I can take it!
> 
> FYI it is the same temp here!


Yes, as Deborah always tells me "They grow us tough on the prairies."


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ah yes, just what we like to see, all Canadians sharing and sharing alike…
> 
> Wouldn't want to see anyone going without what others might have…
> 
> But in this case, you can all keep my share as I'm of the other generous type …


Good idea, Patrick. Keep the cold in AB, SK, MB, ON and QC. Thus, two of the three Canadian coasts are saved. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some HOT TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea, Patrick. Keep the cold in AB, SK, MB, ON and QC. Thus, two of the three Canadian coasts are saved. Paix, mon ami.



Damn good idea Marc and I fully agree !!!

But don't forget that we have some other northern Territories that can sure harbor a fair bit of cold!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Damn good idea Marc and I fully agree !!!
> 
> But don't forget that we have some other northern Territories that can sure harbor a fair bit of cold!!!


All too true, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.

Cold spot in Canada: -43.3 °C-45.9 °F Rabbit Kettle, NT


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. What a night. Strong winds kept pounding the house, whipping around some light snow and breaking off some small branches of the trees around our property. I dozed off and on all night. Now, at 5AM, the winds have died down a bit so I shall attempt to take the doxies outside. We shall see how successful this undertaking shall be in a minute or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well that was quick. The doxies stayed outside for all of about 3 minutes .......... doing what one has to do outside goes quickly in these frigid temps. Deborah used to have her dog, Rags, outside for at least 30 minutes when the two of them lived in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all who are now up and about this "fine" morning. I have started the first post of HOT TGIF coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP 3-D graffiti, putting our a fire with coke and Go Tell It On The Mountain in our video. Also Airport Therapy Animals Take Stress Out Of Travel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, and yes I am still up. Been up since 2:30 a.m. so a nap at some point today is likely, although I did get to bed at 8:00.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, and yes I am still up. Been up since 2:30 a.m. so a nap at some point today is likely, although I did get to bed at 8:00.


Coming right up, mon ami. From what you wrote in the weather thread, you folks are really cold this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. Doxies are tough enough to take on honey badgers and wolverines ................. but our three doxies have been outside five times in the past five hours .................. and stayed outside for a grand total of about 7 minutes. Wimps ..............


----------



## Rps

Morning all, well my classes are done so time to relax for awhile..... just packing up to head down to Georgia for a couple of weeks.....not hot but very much warmer there. We are just waiting for the snow storm to pass so we can get through Ohio without too much problem. Once we hit Kentucky it is double digits through to Dalton. Hope everyone has safe, healthy, and happy hoilidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, well my classes are done so time to relax for awhile..... just packing up to head down to Georgia for a couple of weeks.....not hot but very much warmer there. We are just waiting for the snow storm to pass so we can get through Ohio without too much problem. Once we hit Kentucky it is double digits through to Dalton. Hope everyone has safe, healthy, and happy hoilidays.


Kudos on the end of your classes, Rp. Any possibilities for employment in the new year?

Have a safe trip down to GA. Give my regards to The Peach State. Bon voyage, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos on the end of your classes, Rp. Any possibilities for employment in the new year?
> 
> Have a safe trip down to GA. Give my regards to The Peach State. Bon voyage, mon ami. Paix.


Not sure about next year Marc. All my students have asked for me to return and I few staff have asked BUT as I am on a supply format I can't say. It's a great place to teach would enjoy a return.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure about next year Marc. All my students have asked for me to return and I few staff have asked BUT as I am on a supply format I can't say. It's a great place to teach would enjoy a return.


Well, good luck, mon ami. I have just one course from Memorial this winter, and then hopefully four in Spring. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone we know who has five doxies and living in NB have this as the outdoor Christmas display.


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, what do you get someone who has five doxies?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Hot coffee will again be the order of the day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Yesterday was bone chilling and one more day to go before we get some relief.

Today on SAP a glass blower makes a horse very quickly, Walmart's cold weather warning and a Christmas Sausage Breakfast Casserole you will want to make a day ahead in our video complete with a recipe.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yesterday was bone chilling and one more day to go before we get some relief.
> 
> Today on SAP a glass blower makes a horse very quickly, Walmart's cold weather warning and a Christmas Sausage Breakfast Casserole you will want to make a day ahead in our video complete with a recipe.


Same here, Don. Right now, it is -14C and the forecast is it to go up as high as +14C on Sunday. I will believe it when I see (or feel) it, but at least this bitterly cold weather will be gone for the near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Anyone care for that Christmas Sausage Breakfast for Sunday Brunch? Let me know now so I can prepare it in advance.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, ehMac was down for quite a while this morning between 2:00 and 5:00 MST. Good to see it back up now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, ehMac was down for quite a while this morning between 2:00 and 5:00 MST. Good to see it back up now.


Welcome back, one and all. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Anyone care for that Christmas Sausage Breakfast for Sunday Brunch? Let me know now so I can prepare it in advance.


We are going to try this recipe, preparing it on the 24th for Christmas morning brunch.

For years now we always did our own version of Macdonald's egg McMuffins so this will be a change and much less work to prepare, just pop it in the oven for 90 minutes.


----------



## SINC

And for those of you tired of the snow, here is the green found in Sapa Vietnam to look at as you long for summer.


----------



## SINC

For whatever reason the previous post did not show up, so bumped the thread and presto it worked.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> For whatever reason the previous post did not show up, so bumped the thread and presto it worked.





SINC said:


> Hmmm, ehMac was down for quite a while this morning between 2:00 and 5:00 MST. Good to see it back up now.




It's not quite normal and I only got one email subscription since last evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are going to try this recipe, preparing it on the 24th for Christmas morning brunch.
> 
> For years now we always did our own version of Macdonald's egg McMuffins so this will be a change and much less work to prepare, just pop it in the oven for 90 minutes.


Sounds good, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And for those of you tired of the snow, here is the green found in Sapa Vietnam to look at as you long for summer.


Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling and no wind. At least the doxies have been outside playing while I clear the driveway before it starts to rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

No special requests for Sunday Brunch ..................... still, we shall be ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

The profits from the Cafe Chez Marc are once again "huge". So, rather than pay the ehMacLand taxman, we have donated the profits to various charitable organizations ............... and then, with our tax refund from The Bank of ehMacLand and Revenue ehMacland, we have purchased this "small" boat. I am thinking of a winter cruise ...................... anyone interested? For the record, it does NOT come with the helicopter. So, all aboard The Doxie Lady.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kids Begged Dad To Pull Over Only To Help Disabled Man Shovel Snow

A feel good story to start your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Any requests for Sunday Brunch?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I see ehMac is dog slow this morning after yesterdays data failure for a few hours. In my case about a 15 second lag in loading a page.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. ehMacLand seems quick for me here in Lunenburg. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the site speed has improved since I made that observation here too. A coffee would go well before I retire again for the rest of the morning, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. 

The Quick Brown Fox Jumped Over The Lazy Dog! 

I have seen that moon advert before, but each time smile/cry at the ending.

My father used to have something like the Whatzit pic to clip open the tip of his cigar. However, I am fairly certain that the Whatzit pic is not for cigars.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> My father used to have something like the Whatzit pic to clip open the tip of his cigar. However, I am fairly certain that the Whatzit pic is not for cigars.


The good news is that you are right about what the Whatzit? is not.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The good news is that you are right about what the Whatzit? is not.


Good to know. My father's cigar tip cutter was all metal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished a late brunch, but there is still time for the rest of you. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing to see green grass once again in the back and front gardens. Lots of snow has melted away today in 14C temps. The doxies are wondering what this green stuff is once again ........... just like they wondered what all the white stuff was earlier in the week. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

How a 47-year-old burger became a fixture in the Alberta legislature - Home | As It Happens | CBC Radio

Don, some SAP material with a local "flavor"?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The good news is that you are right about what the Whatzit? is not.




Yeah, I don't think one can smoke a cucumber or banana which I believe today's Whatzit? is for, but the view doesn't show the multiple blades well — a Cucumber Banana Slicer Cutter or whatever fits in the hole one wants to slice up.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How a 47-year-old burger became a fixture in the Alberta legislature - Home | As It Happens | CBC Radio
> 
> Don, some SAP material with a local "flavor"?


Nice find, grabbed it. Merci.


----------



## eMacMan

After two very long cold weeks we have finally struggled into negative single digit territory. Winds have picked up nicely, so those who pay attention to wind chill will still see us sitting in somewhere in the mid -20s.


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap:


SINC said:


> Nice find, grabbed it. Merci.


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> After two very long cold weeks we have finally struggled into negative single digit territory. Winds have picked up nicely, so those who pay attention to wind chill will still see us sitting in somewhere in the mid -20s.


Yikes. Today's +14C temps have melted most of our 25cm of snow. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The difference between the almost right word and the right word is really a large matter—'tis the difference between the lightning-bug and the lightning."
— Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

Just returned from a Christmas party. Very interesting. Still, now it is time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of doxies barking at deer just wandering up the street.  Think I shall get some herbal tea brewing and go back to bed. Later ...............


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of Christmas songs by LeAnn Rimes, Be careful what you wish for and You'll Never Really Be German Until You Try These Weird Foods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee. Interesting reading about Jim Ignatowski of "Taxi" in SAP. It was/is one of my favorite TV shows.


----------



## SINC

Was up at 3:00, finished up SAP, had a couple of coffees and headed for the tire repair shop by 7:00 where I had yet another coffee so pretty much coffied out. Had a slow leak around the rim on the Suzuki that I had repaired and just now got back home. Will grab a cat nap and head out again to pick up a final gift and gas up the car, then I am done with Christmas shopping.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Was up at 3:00, finished up SAP, had a couple of coffees and headed for the tire repair shop by 7:00 where I had yet another coffee so pretty much coffied out. Had a slow leak around the rim on the Suzuki that I had repaired and just now got back home. Will grab a cat nap and head out again to pick up a final gift and gas up the car, then I am done with Christmas shopping.


Good for you, mon ami. Stay clear of the malls.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from another Christmas party. 'Tis the season.


----------



## SINC

Sober I hope!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sober I hope!


I was the designated driver once again. All I shall have is a plain egg nog hangover. I don't like to drink outside of our home unless we go to a neighbor's house and walk to and from the party.


----------



## Dr.G.

Corner Gas returning as animated series - Saskatchewan - CBC News

Don, this might interest you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the first pot of coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Corner Gas returning as animated series - Saskatchewan - CBC News
> 
> Don, this might interest you.


That does indeed, Marc, can hardly wait.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cat in a Christmas tree, another UK Christmas video and the trouble with Roman numerals.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That does indeed, Marc, can hardly wait.


It should be interesting, although I liked the series better. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.novascotiabusiness.com/articles/spotlight-haunted

I am told that our home was considered, in that a former owner's wife was murdered by her husband based upon a suspected infidelity. However, the murder did not occur here and there have been no "disturbances in the force" since we have moved in. I am sure that the doxies would be aware of anything strange happening in the dead of night (no pun intended).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a gif you will find hard to believe, a seasonal traffic sign and a RC Turbine Model Jet For Indoor Flight in our video. And purple food?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Talk about "off road 4 wheel drive" capabilities!?!? Amazing if real.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I think that we might take a pass on purple food in The Café Chez Marc this or next year. 

"Being a senior citizen really sucks." Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

" There is a calmness to a life lived in gratitude, a quiet joy." Ralph H. Blum


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Big Story : A Tasty Tale: The Real Story Behind General Tso's Chicken

An interesting story. Love this dish.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I think that we might take a pass on purple food in The Café Chez Marc this or next year.
> 
> "Being a senior citizen really sucks." Cute.


Actually I have tried purple potatoes a few times now and quite enjoy the flavour. Can't see why purple cauliflower would be any different in taste either and since I love both veggies, I would try those too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually I have tried purple potatoes a few times now and quite enjoy the flavour. Can't see why purple cauliflower would be any different in taste either and since I love both veggies, I would try those too.


Yes, I too have had purple potatoes .............. but I see your point. Still, I like my carrots orange.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I too have had purple potatoes .............. but I see your point. Still, I like my carrots orange.


Ditto on the orange carrots. Since one of my very favourite things at Christmas dinner are mashed carrots and turnips (50/50) with a good dollup of real butter on them, I cannot imagine purple carrots with the yellow of the turnip.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ditto on the orange carrots. Since one of my very favourite things at Christmas dinner are mashed carrots and turnips (50/50) with a good dollup of real butter on them, I cannot imagine purple carrots with the yellow of the turnip.


Roasted carrots and mashed turnips for me, Don. Peas and carrots are also a favorite with mashed potatoes. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I assume that you survived the trip to the Mall. West Edmonton?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I assume that you survived the trip to the Mall. West Edmonton?


Better than that Marc, I didn't even go to WEM. I got the item in an Apple authorized dealer store closer to home with parking right at the front door and for the same price as at the Apple store.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Better than that Marc, I didn't even go to WEM. I got the item in an Apple authorized dealer store closer to home with parking right at the front door and for the same price as at the Apple store.


:clap::clap: Lucky you. Deborah tells me that the WEM is like a city within a city, and VERY crowded at this time of the year.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap: Lucky you. Deborah tells me that the WEM is like a city within a city, and VERY crowded at this time of the year.


Deborah is right Marc, WEM is likely the only mall in the country that accepts people turned in at the lost and found department.


----------



## Dr.G.

I can imagine how people could get lost there .............. or forget where they parked.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm 68 years old and I have realised I still have so many unanswered questions! I never found out who let the dogs out... the way to get to Sesame Street... why we don't ever see the headline "Psychic Wins Lottery"... why "abbreviation"is such a long word... Why is dyslexia so hard to spell ... why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor yet dish-washing liquid is made with real lemons... and, why do you have to "put your two cents in" but it's only a "penny for your thoughts" where's that extra penny going to... why do The Alphabet Song and Twinkle Twinkle Little Star have the same tune... why did you just try to sing those two previous songs... 

Enjoy the rest of your day! Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luggage mangled on Air Canada flight 'looked like it was out of a war zone' - Edmonton - CBC News

Don, a local story for SAP?


----------



## pm-r

> I'm 68 years old and I have realised I still have so many unanswered questions!



:clap: :clap: 

I'm 75 and still no answers to those questions.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap: :clap:
> 
> I'm 75 and still no answers to those questions.


Welcome to The Club, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. Busy day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP see cats let loose in a Christmas display, a video of the Marines Toys For Tots program and a Smog-Devouring Vacuum Tower Looks Crazy, But Actually Works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? That Smog Device might prove interesting for some cities.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure, a coffee would be great, thanks. Just finished setting up the Happy Hanukkah card for tomorrow's SAP. I now have enough sitting on my desktop to get me through the holidays with very little to do on SAP, yet making it appear to be different every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure, a coffee would be great, thanks. Just finished setting up the Happy Hanukkah card for tomorrow's SAP. I now have enough sitting on my desktop to get me through the holidays with very little to do on SAP, yet making it appear to be different every day.


Good to hear, mon ami. Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah ............ they fall on the same day this year. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Society evolves not by shouting each other down, but by the unique capacity of unique, individual human beings to comprehend each other."
Lewis Thomas


----------



## Dr.G.

'Tis the season ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Odds are good for white Christmas in Calgary - Calgary - CBC News

Don, will you folks have a white Christmas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah just told me what I am getting for both Christmas and Hanukkah .................................. I shall be getting fat. She is making shortbread cookies (my favorite) and a Jewish apple cake. So, I am getting fat for Christmas and Hanukkah. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Odds are good for white Christmas in Calgary - Calgary - CBC News
> 
> Don, will you folks have a white Christmas?


According to the TV weather guys, yessir!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> According to the TV weather guys, yessir!


Good to hear ............. unless you are like me and want a green Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://catalog.usmint.gov/commemorative-coin/mark-twain.html?cm_sp=ST4-_-mark-twain_2016-_-051316

It's about time .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone up and needing some TGIF coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that sounded like a cruel ......... but possibly effective Christmas "tip" in SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/19/dining/red-wine-hot-chocolate.html

Sounds good to me. Must try it tonight.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Happy Hanukkah (click on the berries) to go along with Merry Christmas this year. Yes that tip was a bit cruel, but funny. SAP took a full 15 minutes to upload today due to the huge size of the file of ma nature making snowmen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and Happy Hanukkah (click on the berries) to go along with Merry Christmas this year. Yes that tip was a bit cruel, but funny. SAP took a full 15 minutes to upload today due to the huge size of the file of ma nature making snowmen.


Cool Hanukkah treat. Shalom, mon ami. Cute Christmas clip as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Death pit dinosaurs lost their teeth as they grew up - CNN.com

Don, some future SAP material


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Death pit dinosaurs lost their teeth as they grew up - CNN.com
> 
> Don, some future SAP material


Yep, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, merci.


Thought so. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

A merry pre-Christmas and a happy pre-Hanukkah to one and all here in The Shang. May peace and good health visit us all, those present and departed and missing, this holiday season and into the new year. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like you shall have a white Christmas, Don. Hopefully, all your family shall be able to get together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Christmas Eve coffee tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hanukkah latkes are also available on Christmas Day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our Christmas Eve edition with a gif of what looks to be a hit and run, our lead story SAP Fulfills A Reader’s Christmas Wish and what would Christmas Eve be without 'Twas the Night Before Christmas!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. If you are still up, would you care for some Christmas Eve Coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I did go back to bed from 4:30 to 7:00, but am ready for that coffee now. All I have to do today is nip over to the 7-Eleven, just two blocks away and pick up a lotto 649 ticket for tonight's draw. I am feeling lucky today and dare not miss having a ticket.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I did go back to bed from 4:30 to 7:00, but am ready for that coffee now. All I have to do today is nip over to the 7-Eleven, just two blocks away and pick up a lotto 649 ticket for tonight's draw. I am feeling lucky today and dare not miss having a ticket.


Great minds think alike, Don. I just some 649 tickets online. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I did go back to bed from 4:30 to 7:00, but am ready for that coffee now. All I have to do today is nip over to the 7-Eleven, just two blocks away and pick up a lotto 649 ticket for tonight's draw. I am feeling lucky today and dare not miss having a ticket.


Don, what are the odds of both of us winning one of those special one million dollar bonus awards tonight?????????????? XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, what are the odds of both of us winning one of those special one million dollar bonus awards tonight?????????????? XX)


I'd say it's a wee bit of a long shot, Marc. Even for one of us. 

But better hope than none!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'd say it's a wee bit of a long shot, Marc. Even for one of us.
> 
> But better hope than none!


A "wee bit" of a long shot???????????? We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Little Girl Tells Santa What She Wants For Christmas. Now Keep Your Eyes On His Left Hand...

A pre-Christmas tear jerker. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia pets get ready for Christmas - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Deborah and I are exchanging donations to various charities to each other, but the doxies are getting few dog cookies in their stockings.


----------



## SINC

Just finished a battered cod supper and enjoyed it very much. Also dragged Ann's gift in from the man cave and put it under the tree. Now to try and convince her to open it tonight. You see it is an eight foot long six foot high inflatable and illuminated Disney set of figures of Mickey and Minnie mouse with Frosty to go on the front lawn. It should be a real surprise for the grandkids when they get here between 10 and 11 tomorrow morning. All I gotta do is set the darn thing up before then. Kinda what grandma would like to have for the kids, but is getting for Christmas herself to accomplish the deed. Ann would not spend the money when I suggested we do it this year. Full disclosure, the darn thing was $130, but I won a $50 credit in an online draw at Canadian Tire and when I went to buy it, was reduced to half price and with the coupon cost me a whopping $19. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished a battered cod supper and enjoyed it very much. Also dragged Ann's gift in from the man cave and put it under the tree. Now to try and convince her to open it tonight. You see it is an eight foot long six foot high inflatable and illuminated Disney set of figures of Mickey and Minnie mouse with Frosty to go on the front lawn. It should be a real surprise for the grandkids when they get here between 10 and 11 tomorrow morning. All I gotta do is set the darn thing up before then. Kinda what grandma would like to have for the kids, but is getting for Christmas herself to accomplish the deed. Ann would not spend the money when I suggested we do it this year. Full disclosure, the darn thing was $130, but I won a $50 credit in an online draw at Canadian Tire and when I went to buy it, was reduced to half price and with the coupon cost me a whopping $19. YES!


Be sure to take a picture to show us all.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Be sure to take a picture to show us all.


Here is the pic in the catalogue.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pic of them outside would be cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning one and all. A Merry Christmas and a Happy Haunkkah to everyone here in The Shang, those present/departed/absent.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and I wish the very same to you and all here.

Today on SAP a tune with a catchy beat by Santa and his reindeer, a video look back at Christmas 1977 with Johnny Cash and friends and a Christmas venus fly trap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. 1977 was the year I came to Canada as a Landed Immigrant.


----------



## Dr.G.

"As we express our gratitude, we must never forget that the highest appreciation is not to utter words, but to live by them." John F. Kennedy


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. 1977 was the year I came to Canada as a Landed Immigrant.


In 1977 on this day I had been appointed the publisher of the Daily Miner and News in Kenora, Ontario and had moved there from Wallaceburg, Ontario that August. My parents and uncle (Mom's bachelor brother), my sister, her hubby and daughter then 14 had taken the train from Swift Current, SK. to visit us and the house was full. Christmas was enjoyed by all including the three kids, Greg then 9, Crystal 7 and Matt 1. We had been married for over 12 years at that time and bought the most expensive home to date at $50,000.

Memories.


----------



## SINC

Haven't had a coffee and Bailey's since camping in September. Tastes sooo good this Christmas morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Haven't had a coffee and Bailey's since camping in September. Tastes sooo good this Christmas morning.


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The turkey is in the oven and friends are due here in an hour. Merry Christmas one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a grand Christmas Day meal with friends and family. There will be enough turkey left over for all sorts of meals in the next four days. 

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some special Boxing Day coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well, another Christmas is in the books and a fine day it was, What with Frosty, Minnie and Mickey adorning the front lawn and perhaps two of the best gifts I received, bacon ketchup and the seasonings of my Riders for next summers BBQ fare.

Add to that the funniest Christmas card we've ever received given to me on Friday at LB's Pub by pub namesake Linda Beier. Hubby Pat knew nothing of the card and Linda made me promise to bring it back and show Pat after the holiday as he was busy and not at the pub when I was there. The front of the card read, "We wanted to wish you a Merry Christmas ... and then opened to reveal the verse you see below. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning all this Boxing Day as SAP presents a gif of a surprise biker, a video What Happens When The Lights Go Out? and Meet The World's Oldest Flight Attendent, 80-Year-Old Bette Nash.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. If you are still up, care for some special Boxing Day coffee? We have a bit of a treat to put into your coffee if you are not driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, another Christmas is in the books and a fine day it was, What with Frosty, Minnie and Mickey adorning the front lawn and perhaps two of the best gifts I received, bacon ketchup and the seasonings of my Riders for next summers BBQ fare.
> 
> Add to that the funniest Christmas card we've ever received given to me on Friday at LB's Pub by pub namesake Linda Beier. Hubby Pat knew nothing of the card and Linda made me promise to bring it back and show Pat after the holiday as he was busy and not at the pub when I was there. The front of the card read, "We wanted to wish you a Merry Christmas ... and then opened to reveal the verse you see below. :lmao:


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine Boxing Day, with a grand BD Brunch. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

" Music...gives wings to the mind, a soul to the universe, flight to the imagination, a charm to sadness, a life to everything." Plato


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obGjx8Hry3M&feature=channel_video_title

Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 12.2 °C 54.0 °F Windsor Airport, ON

Rp, this is nearly as warm as Dalton, GA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Forget the turkey: When it comes to Christmas, 'we Japanese think of KFC chicken' - World - CBC News

Personally, I prefer turkey. The doxies can't have any and there are loads of yesterday's meal still left ............... so we shall recreate the dinner, just without the company.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/1348684211886737/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED

Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished a repeat of last night's meal, without any company. When my son comes on the 30th with his girlfriend, we shall do a Hanukkah celebration.


----------



## SINC

We too are about to do a repeat of last night's great meal. Luckily it is usually as good or better than the first time around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We too are about to do a repeat of last night's great meal. Luckily it is usually as good or better than the first time around.


This is what I keep telling Deborah. She agrees. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a strange sound at 3AM. Wind blown hail was crashing into our house. It was loud enough to wake me up. So, knowing that this will turn to rain, and we all know how much the doxies love to go outside in the rain, I figured I would get up and take them outside. So, it is a bit early for coffee, but I shall putter around the computer until I again get sleepy. Later ...............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I trust you got back to sleep for a while. Today on SAP one of your favourite JFL gang videos and a look at a pillow factory planning department. Also the answers to our Christmas quiz, how did you do?


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention the Sunday Whatzit ran today as well. We figured folks would be too busy to guess on Christmas Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I trust you got back to sleep for a while. Today on SAP one of your favourite JFL gang videos and a look at a pillow factory planning department. Also the answers to our Christmas quiz, how did you do?


Morning, Don. Yes, I was able to get a few hours of sleep. Then the task of getting the doxies out in the rain was my chore for this morning. A balmy +11C, but still rain, so that is what they protest against. Such is Life.

I had seen that 20 question quiz before with the answers side by side, so that was spoiled for me.

Loved the JFL gag. XX):lmao:


----------



## SINC

17 years ago this past November, two tiny little kittens were brought home by our son and spent their first seven years in our home. When he married, he took them with him and left a hole in our home that took a while to heal.

He named them Trinny and Neo, who had the same father and different moms. Sadly Trinny passed on about 18 months ago and regrettably died alone while ill and the son and wife were at work. He came home to the unpleasant scene and vowed that it would never happen to Neo.

Neo took sick a couple of days before Christmas and has refused to eat since. They tried feeding him with a syringe, but he could not keep it down.

Today at 1:30, Neo will make his final trip to the vet to find the peace he so richly deserves.

I am sure you can understand the tears that will flow for a fine friend all these many years.

At least he will leave in peace in the arms of our son for a well earned rest.

His final pic as he sleeps on the chest of our son Matt this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

So sad to hear this news, Don. Yes, let the tears flow and the memories remain vivid. Paix, mon ami. :-(


----------



## pm-r

Nice to see a SAP Sunday Whatzit? even if it is Tuesday, which sure looks like a stack of roller bearings in their races.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man airlifted to Halifax after violent incident in Lunenburg - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Wow!!! This is the first violent crime here in Lunenburg since 2003 when someone who had too much to drink on New Year's Eve took a swing at an RCMP officer who did not want him to drive home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This is what I keep telling Deborah. She agrees. :love2:


Let Deborah know that the third time tonight was excellent as well!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Let Deborah know that the third time tonight was excellent as well!


Same here. We have enough for dinner once again tonight, some turkey soup, turkey pies and a "turkey treat" (not sure what this treat might be).


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Doxies up with some pre-dawn dear wanderings. Luckily, the deer have no snow to contend with in search of food. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Same here. We have enough for dinner once again tonight, some turkey soup, turkey pies and a "turkey treat" (not sure what this treat might be).


Ditto here as the broth for turkey soup is in the fridge and the carcass discarded in the organics bin.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, a trying skateboarding for the first time gif, an old school friend and Surreal Worlds Captured In A Snow Globe video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ditto here as the broth for turkey soup is in the fridge and the carcass discarded in the organics bin.


We still have lots of turkey on our bird. It was a 25 pound turkey to start off with. We get it from a local farmer who has organic turkeys. We also get our chickens and ducks from him as well. Deborah also brined it a couple of days in advance which always helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just told my son that there might be some turkey left over for both his girlfriend and him when they arrive on Friday. As I said, it was a BIG bird.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wind warning is upon us here in NS, with winds gusting to 150km/h being forecast for Friday. Should be fun trying to get the doxies outside on Friday morning. My neighbor is bolstering his shed ..................... so what chance will a doxie have in these hurricane force winds?????


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/28/b...t_tnt_20161228&nlid=19590846&tntemail0=y&_r=0

Rp, once you start to enjoy the warmth of winter in Dalton, GA, you might like to read this article. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

What You Are About To See Might Be The Best 90 Seconds Of Your Day...

Sweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Much like Carrie Fisher and Debbie Reynolds, yesterday son Matt put down his long time favourite cat Neo, today son Greg, 5,000 km away put down his long time French bulldog Jazz.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Much like Carrie Fisher and Debbie Reynolds, yesterday son Matt put down his long time favourite cat Neo, today son Greg, 5,000 km away put down his long time French bulldog Jazz.


Sorry to hear this, Don. I know the pain of losing a member of the family, be it canine or feline or human. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of human population through time, a gif of a little girl missing her Christmas present and a novel door knocker.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. If you are still up, care for some coffee to help you go back to sleep?


----------



## SINC

Sure Marc, that would be good, thanks. Almost ready to return to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure Marc, that would be good, thanks. Almost ready to return to bed.


Coming right up. Have a good sleep. :yawn:


----------



## SINC

All done work, now for some more sleep. Night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> All done work, now for some more sleep. Night.


See you in the morning, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have brewed a fresh pot of coffee for those who are up and ready to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning again Marc, am up and at 'em for the day. I shall be cleaning the garage as a project for the day as the thaw of yesterday tracked in mud and san off the streets on the wheels of the Suzuki. It will need to be scraped and removed from the floor as it melts in the heated garage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a fun job, Don. Do you folks still have any snow still on the ground?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee ............... unless the hurricane force winds here in Lunenburg bring down the power lines. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a fun job, Don. Do you folks still have any snow still on the ground?


Oh yes, we got 15 cm on Christmas day and all of it is still there. Add to that 2 cm we got tonight and all is white.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a guy who balances things you would never imagine, a gif called monkey business and 'You'll never look at gummy candies the same way again' in WEBBITS is a real eye opener, especially the reverse video of making them.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh yes, we got 15 cm on Christmas day and all of it is still there. Add to that 2 cm we got tonight and all is white.


 Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the night of wind and rain. The rain has finally stopped but the winds are just now dying down to under 50km/h after gusting to over 100km/h overnight. For some reason, the doxies don't mind the wind ........... they just hate the rain.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?


Morning Marc, coffee would be great, Still hard at it this morning.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, what have we here?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, what have we here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Cute. We have all heard of "the fastest gun in the west" .............. so why not a doxie???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just brewed some TGIF coffee ............ the last one for 2016. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Just brewed some TGIF coffee ............ the last one for 2016. Enjoy.


What? No coffee tomorrow morning when it is still 2016?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What? No coffee tomorrow morning when it is still 2016?


The last TGIF coffee for the year ............. not the last coffee for the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What? No coffee tomorrow morning when it is still 2016?


Well, happy pre-new year mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Nearly time to head over to the local where a buddy Ed and Donna the bartender and I, will buy our $21 lotto max group ticket for tonight's draw as well as a $6 ticket each in our own name. The deal is if we win on the group ticket, we split one third each. However if one of us wins on the personal ticket, the winner gives each of the, other two a million bucks and retains the rest of the winnings for their family. Seems like a good plan to us as we only do this when the pot reaches the $50 million level and quit when the pot is won.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nearly time to head over to the local where a buddy Ed and Donna the bartender and I, will buy our $21 lotto max group ticket for tonight's draw as well as a $6 ticket each in our own name. The deal is if we win on the group ticket, we split one third each. However if one of us wins on the personal ticket, the winner gives each of the, other two a million bucks and retains the rest of the winnings for their family. Seems like a good plan to us as we only do this when the pot reaches the $50 million level and quit when the pot is won.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Today is my mom's birthday, so I play the date she was born and the date she died. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video The Treniers, Dean Martin Jerry Lewis (1954). Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I loved the old Martin and Lewis routines. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Sure thing, got 15 minutes to kill before I can take my meds and head back to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Sure thing, got 15 minutes to kill before I can take my meds and head back to bed.


I assume you are up by now. Care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Care for some freshly brewed coffee? Not too many more pots will be brewed this year.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I assume you are up by now. Care for some freshly brewed coffee?


Indeed I am and working on revising the LB's Pub ads on SAP which arrived late. All mods done and now online for the entire month's lineup.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed I am and working on revising the LB's Pub ads on SAP which arrived late. All mods done and now online for the entire month's lineup.


Good to hear, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

Gave me a good laugh this AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Gave me a good laugh this AM.
> 
> View attachment 74658


 :lmao::clap::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Stella (hiding under the sofa) and her grandmother, Gracie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, Chip is too smart ............. or too laid back, to fall into Stella's "trap".


----------



## Dr.G.

The Postillon: First intensive care unit opened for men suffering from cold

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

So true ...........


----------



## polywog

Introducing Taz, our positively amazing pup.


----------



## Dr.G.

polywog said:


> Introducing Taz, our positively amazing pup.


Sweet ................... :love2:


----------



## polywog

Dr.G. said:


> Sweet ................... :love2:


Thanks Marc, he is so mellow he makes me look high strung. Haven't heard his voice yet. And he's super gentle. We really lucked out (once we get him house broken)


----------



## Dr.G.

Look at the size of his paws!!!!! He will find his "voice" soon enough. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Garish but iconic, Toronto's Honest Ed's discount store closes - Business - CBC News

A Canadian icon. Sad ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow we shall be celebrating the last night of Hanukkah and the first day of the new year.


----------



## SINC

Just finished cooking up a complete Chinese supper from scratch with beef and broccoli and turkey fried rice nd some spring rolls that I bought to go along with it. Looks good so hope it tastes the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished cooking up a complete Chinese supper from scratch with beef and broccoli and turkey fried rice nd some spring rolls that I bought to go along with it. Looks good so hope it tastes the same.


Wow. Post a picture ............ and then send some this way. Actually, Deborah just cooked a fine meal for the two of us and my son and his girlfriend, and she plans a gala Hanukkah meal tomorrow night, so send it next week. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Post a picture ............ and then send some this way. Actually, Deborah just cooked a fine meal for the two of us and my son and his girlfriend, and she plans a gala Hanukkah meal tomorrow night, so send it next week. Merci, mon ami.


Well we just finished but I made lots, so pics were still possible. Here is a look at my Chinese food expertise learned from a Chinese neighbour in the late 50s and never forgotten. 

Spring rolls, (full disclosure frozen from Safeway) Stir fried beef with veggies (carrots, cauliflower, broccoli, baby pea pods, fresh mushrooms, onions and celery, flavoured with ginger, garlic, oyster flavour sauce, sesame oil and soy sauce and fried rice with turkey (normally chicken but 'tis the season) with green onions, tiny peas and rice cooked the day before so it does not stick together.

I am rather proud of myself tonight for the way it turned out and am celebrating with a glass of Old Speckled Hen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. Would you like to be the new chef at the Cafe Chez Marc???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Happy New Year to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy New Year to all of us here in The Shang, ehMacLand, Canada, et al. Anyone want/need some coffee to get you started today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be good indeed.

A real challenge to get SAP up this morning. Patrick sent me a note on Chris Hadfield's Facebook post that I though was well worth putting on SAP and I did so by providing the link. Then I got to thinking about how so many of our readers are not Facebook members and would not be able to see Hadfield's worthwhile post. At that point I had to visit all 46 sites he mentioned, copy the correct URL and then paste them into the body copy of the post for SAP readers. Took me exactly one hour to do so, but I think it was time well spent. Thanks to Patrick for bringing that to my attention.

Also on SAP a prank for Marc, truth in advertising and a bartender who can spin a bottle with his forearm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Still want some coffee? An interesting SAP this morning. That was an amazing bottle spin by the bartender.

"46. Finally - The Cubs won the World Series for the first time in 108 years, giving hope to Maple Leafs fans everywhere." Good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

"We must learn to reawaken and keep ourselves awake, not by mechanical aids, but by an infinite expectation of the dawn."
Henry David Thoreau


----------



## SINC

Yikes! Almost forgot the Sunday Whatzit and had to add it later. Any guesses?


----------



## pm-r

> Patrick sent me a note on Chris Hadfield's Facebook post that I though was well worth putting on SAP and I did so by providing the link.



Gee Don, I'm sorry you went to all that trouble but I would have thought any interested with the source could have just copied and pasted the URL on their own.

Anyway I'm sure most readers appreciated all your extra work and that was a lot!!!

But holy smokes, where's my Sunday Whatsit?? I'm in shell shock!!! 


- Patrick
==========


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Gee Don, I'm sorry you went to all that trouble but I would have thought any interested with the source could have just copied and pasted the URL on their own.
> 
> Anyway I'm sure most readers appreciated all your extra work and that was a lot!!!
> 
> But holy smokes, where's my Sunday Whatsit?? I'm in shell shock!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ==========


As I noted in an earlier post above I almost forgot the Whatzit?. Refresh your browser.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> As I noted in an earlier post above I almost forgot the Whatzit?. Refresh your browser.




Phew!!!

Sorry, I missed that so thanks for the update.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> As I noted in an earlier post above I almost forgot the Whatzit?. Refresh your browser.





pm-r said:


> Phew!!!
> 
> Sorry, I missed that so thanks for the update.




Looks like a nice sample of the Labradorite Gemstone specifically Blue Spectrolite.

Now my Sunday is complete thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Looks like a nice sample of the Labradorite Gemstone specifically Blue Spectrolite.
> 
> Now my Sunday is complete thanks.


Patrick is correct. I have seen these samples in the Geology Dept. display case at Memorial University of NL. The Labradorite variety that shows more that two spectral colors is called Spectrolite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone up and wanting/needing some coffee? Or Brunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

" Live in the present. Do the things that need to be done. Do all the good you can each day. The future will unfold."

Peace Pilgrim


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I slept in a bit this morning, went to bed at 8:00 and never heard a thing until 5:00,

Today on SAP a video of how neon signs are made, a cute baby donkey and This Deep Sea Fisherman Posts His Discoveries On Twitter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be just fine thanks. A quiet day here without even a council meeting online to keep me entertained.


----------



## SINC

I was still into cooking yesterday and whipped up this prime rib roast for supper last night. Man was it good after all that turkey!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I was still into cooking yesterday and whipped up this prime rib roast for supper last night. Man was it good after all that turkey!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The total views in the Shang thread looks like some sort of code. 10,101,111


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The total views in the Shang thread looks like some sort of code. 10,101,111




Exactly what it is Marc, and the "code" is to represent what we know as a "number". 

Or you might be more interested in this for how a computer might work it:
https://cis.temple.edu/~latecki/Courses/CIS617-04/Solutions/archana_guptaHW1.pdf

Amazing stuff eh???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Exactly what it is Marc, and the "code" is to represent what we know as a "number".
> 
> Or you might be more interested in this for how a computer might work it:
> https://cis.temple.edu/~latecki/Courses/CIS617-04/Solutions/archana_guptaHW1.pdf
> 
> Amazing stuff eh???


Interesting. Thanks for this info, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I was still into cooking yesterday and whipped up this prime rib roast for supper last night. Man was it good after all that turkey!




Looks delicious.

I was just doing some checking on "prime rib roasts" and discovered, even though everyone seems to call them as such, there's not actually such a cut and the "prime" is just the designator.

" “_Prime rib” is the most famous term, but the word “prime” actually describes the grade of the meat, not the cut. (The top three grades of beef are Prime, Choice, and Select.)

Meats graded “Prime” are sold almost exclusively to restaurants, so you probably won’t find true “prime rib” at the grocery store. Instead, look for roasts labeled “rib roast,” “eye of the rib roast” or “standing rib roast._” "

"_A boneless rib roast may be called “eye of the rib” roast — or if the ribs are still attached, a “standing rib” roast. _"


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Looks delicious.
> 
> I was just doing some checking on "prime rib roasts" and discovered, even though everyone seems to call them as such, there's not actually such a cut and the "prime" is just the designator.
> 
> " “_Prime rib” is the most famous term, but the word “prime” actually describes the grade of the meat, not the cut. (The top three grades of beef are Prime, Choice, and Select.)
> 
> Meats graded “Prime” are sold almost exclusively to restaurants, so you probably won’t find true “prime rib” at the grocery store. Instead, look for roasts labeled “rib roast,” “eye of the rib roast” or “standing rib roast._” "
> 
> "_A boneless rib roast may be called “eye of the rib” roast — or if the ribs are still attached, a “standing rib” roast. _"


Once again, very interesting. My wife knows all this info, but I have no clue.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Looks delicious.
> 
> I was just doing some checking on "prime rib roasts" and discovered, even though everyone seems to call them as such, there's not actually such a cut and the "prime" is just the designator.
> 
> " “_Prime rib” is the most famous term, but the word “prime” actually describes the grade of the meat, not the cut. (The top three grades of beef are Prime, Choice, and Select.)
> 
> Meats graded “Prime” are sold almost exclusively to restaurants, so you probably won’t find true “prime rib” at the grocery store. Instead, look for roasts labeled “rib roast,” “eye of the rib roast” or “standing rib roast._” "
> 
> "_A boneless rib roast may be called “eye of the rib” roast — or if the ribs are still attached, a “standing rib” roast. _"


'Cept of course if you have a friend who works for a large international firm that supplies every major restaurant group in North America. Then you can obtain "prime" easily which is what I cooked.


----------



## pm-r

BTW, speaking of *good prime standing rib roasts*, my cousin's son got one of about 8-10 lbs from a specialty farm in the Fraser valley last year's Christmas Season that my cousin said she'd pay for but he cooked at her place over here. 

I believe she said she paid him $300.00 for it and I mentioned I thought she/he might have paid too much. BTW, it was absolutely delicious, tender, juicy and flavorful and probably one of the best beef meals I've ever had!!

In the New Year I happened to be in our local butcher's store and asked the older butcher what such a roast would normally cost. After I had explained where it came from he said one could easily pay up to $50.00/lb for such a roast and anything at $30.00 or less/lb would have been a bargain.

He also mentioned that the actual "prime" grade roasts are not what the average consumer or store can even normally purchase, but they somehow sell a lower grade using the prime description name. I didn't think such a practice was allowed but the "prime rib" name seems to have just become the name, correctly or not. 

No doubt, Don probably gets the better grade cut, especially being in Alberta's excellent beef country area.

EDIT:
Now off to try and discover how Canada's beef grading works and starting here:
FAQ: How do we grade Beef?

Gads, so much to still learn, yet so little time …


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> BTW, speaking of *good prime standing rib roasts*, my cousin's son got one of about 8-10 lbs from a specialty farm in the Fraser valley last year's Christmas Season that my cousin said she'd pay for but he cooked at her place over here.
> 
> I believe she said she paid him $300.00 for it and I mentioned I thought she/he might have paid too much. BTW, it was absolutely delicious, tender, juicy and flavorful and probably one of the best beef meals I've ever had!!
> 
> In the New Year I happened to be in our local butcher's store and asked the older butcher what such a roast would normally cost. After I had explained where it came from he said one could easily pay up to $50.00/lb for such a roast and anything at $30.00 or less/lb would have been a bargain.
> 
> He also mentioned that the actual "prime" grade roasts are not what the average consumer or store can even normally purchase, but they somehow sell a lower grade using the prime description name. I didn't think such a practice was allowed but the "prime rib" name seems to have just become the name, correctly or not.
> 
> No doubt, Don probably gets the better grade cut, especially being in Alberta's excellent beef country area.
> 
> EDIT:
> Now off to try and discover how Canada's beef grading works and starting here:
> FAQ: How do we grade Beef?
> 
> Gads, so much to still learn, yet so little time …


Mine was a cut off a larger prime rib. It had three bones and cost over $100. Worth every dime in taste and flavour and was my new year's treat. Won't be buying another until the family BBQ in Sask. this summer, when I will take one there to cook that will cost me $200 or more, but they love the beef I bring. Two treats a year is enough.


----------



## pm-r

That 3-rib roast will weigh about 6-7 pounds, so about $15.00±/lb would be a bargain for the grade you probably ended up with, and depending on which rib section you got.

Standing Rib Roast Selection & Preparation - The Virtual Weber Bullet

How did you end up cooking it, the fast then lower or slower method???

Or did you use the BBQ and will you use one when in Sask???


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That 3-rib roast will weigh about 6-7 pounds, so about $15.00±/lb would be a bargain for the grade you probably ended up with, and depending on which rib section you got.
> 
> Standing Rib Roast Selection & Preparation - The Virtual Weber Bullet
> 
> How did you end up cooking it, the fast then lower or slower method???
> 
> Or did you use the BBQ and will you use one when in Sask???


400° for one hour the 325° for 40 minutes. Rest 20 min. Carve.

And yes, I do get wholesale pricing that is more than reasonable.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> … …
> And yes, I do get wholesale pricing that is more than reasonable.



Do you ship or export to BC??


----------



## SINC

I could, but the gas bill would increase the price per pound by a sizeable bit to put it in the freezer and drive the motor home out there to deliver it. And back.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I could, but the gas bill would increase the price per pound by a sizeable bit to put it in the freezer and drive the motor home out there to deliver it. And back.


Ship via Doxie Express .............. free shipping for all Shang members.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video 'The Art Of Making Up Stories' is an ad with a twist, Betty White says farewell to 2016 and 'A round of applause for the eye contact champ' in our daily gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up? Edmonton’s Ice Castle is amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure a coffee would be good. I am about 20 minutes from being finished and then head back to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure a coffee would be good. I am about 20 minutes from being finished and then head back to bed.


Coming right up, mon ami. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

" Be humble for you are made of Earth. Be noble for you are made of stars."

Serbian Proverb


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the hoar frost is beautiful here this morning although it is -20°. Too bad there is no sunshine to illuminate it all.


----------



## SINC

Now that the sun, albeit very low in the sky, has appeared, the hoar frost is wonderful this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the hoar frost is beautiful here this morning although it is -20°. Too bad there is no sunshine to illuminate it all.


Interesting shot, Don. Guess you shall have this snow for another month or so. You have a clear driveway and sidewalks, but the road seems to be unplowed. No snow here in Lunenburg, with lots of wind and rain in the forecast for this week.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, that snow will be here for three more months yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, that snow will be here for three more months yet.


 Well, at least you will see some April flowers.


----------



## pm-r

Marc, any recent updated local word as to what the cause is or might be that's not hitting the 'net???

Marine mystery in Canada's Novah Scotia intensifies…

Dead fish, crabs and lobsters: Nova Scotia marine mystery growing | CTV News

The Big Wobble: "Everything's dead!" Marine mystery in Canada's Novah Scotia intensifies! Now everything is dying!

I suggested they send some samples off to the World Sports drug testing labs. They should be able to figure out if it's due to something in the water or not.

That sure doesn't seem to be just some small isolated kill folks!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, any recent updated local word as to what the cause is or might be that's not hitting the 'net???
> 
> Marine mystery in Canada's Novah Scotia intensifies…
> 
> Dead fish, crabs and lobsters: Nova Scotia marine mystery growing | CTV News
> 
> The Big Wobble: "Everything's dead!" Marine mystery in Canada's Novah Scotia intensifies! Now everything is dying!
> 
> I suggested they send some samples off to the World Sports drug testing labs. They should be able to figure out if it's due to something in the water or not.
> 
> That sure doesn't seem to be just some small isolated kill folks!!!


Yes, it is quite a mystery. No one knows for sure what the cause is for all this sudden death.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, any recent updated local word as to what the cause is or might be that's not hitting the 'net???
> 
> Marine mystery in Canada's Novah Scotia intensifies…
> 
> Dead fish, crabs and lobsters: Nova Scotia marine mystery growing | CTV News
> 
> The Big Wobble: "Everything's dead!" Marine mystery in Canada's Novah Scotia intensifies! Now everything is dying!
> 
> I suggested they send some samples off to the World Sports drug testing labs. They should be able to figure out if it's due to something in the water or not.
> 
> That sure doesn't seem to be just some small isolated kill folks!!!


The latest DFO report came out this afternoon saying that whatever was causing the kill was not viral. Such a virus could have been VERY difficult for this industry in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have posted some short video clips on Facebook of my doxies. In these clips I am talking to them. Some people have sent me messages saying that I am crazy to be talking to my doxies. I reply "What else am I supposed to do when they ask me a question?? Ignore them???"


----------



## Dr.G.

"...nothing so liberalizes a man and expands the kindly instincts that nature put in him as travel and contact with many kinds of people." -Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I guess neither of us won the big prize in Friday's Lotto. Some of my numbers came up so I got a small percentage of the big prize.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it is quite a mystery. No one knows for sure what the cause is for all this sudden death.



Thanks Marc.

I just thought that maybe the local gossip lines may have something positive to say that the media etc. aren't allowed to mention.

It is a bit strange and I actually started off at university encouraged to be become a Marine biologist. I'm glad I didn't.
…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> I just thought that maybe the local gossip lines may have something positive to say that the media etc. aren't allowed to mention.
> 
> It is a bit strange and I actually started off at university encouraged to be become a Marine biologist. I'm glad I didn't.
> …


The various harvesters are just thankful that it is not viral and that they can still sell their actual catches.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I guess neither of us won the big prize in Friday's Lotto. Some of my numbers came up so I got a small percentage of the big prize.


Yep, me too. And likely about the same as you. I won $2.00.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, me too. And likely about the same as you. I won $2.00.


I won $20. So, we are rich. :greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I won $20. So, we are rich. :greedy:





Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.



Breakfast for all is on Marc tomorrow.

Thanks Marc, and congrats on your winnings to help us all celebrate. :greedy:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Jay Leno's Garage video, have you ever seen a crow's ear? and an inbread dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Breakfast for all is on Marc tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks Marc, and congrats on your winnings to help us all celebrate. :greedy:


No problem, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Just getting online after a few hours of loss of power here in the Town of Lunenburg. Very strong winds, gusting over 90km/h, and blinding rain, must have knocked out power lines somewhere nearby.


----------



## eMacMan

So we already had a rather wicked two week cold snap ending just before Christmas. Then over the next ten days it got just warm enough to dump two feet of feet of snow. New Years eve seemed to kick off the second coming of the next ice age.

A glance back at the last 24 hours:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Bob. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

It's been a roller coaster ride here too Bob. Anything from -35° to -3° and melting in the sun. Warm, cold, colder, cold warm again repeat.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's been a roller coaster ride here too Bob. Anything from -35° to -3° and melting in the sun. Warm, cold, colder, cold warm again repeat.


That must make for icy conditions, Don.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> It's been a roller coaster ride here too Bob. Anything from -35° to -3° and melting in the sun. Warm, cold, colder, cold warm again repeat.


I have a large snow bank just waiting for an Al Gore visit. Bury him under that and he can enjoy a chance to observe Global Warming from the frozen face perspective so to speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I have a large snow bank just waiting for an Al Gore visit. Bury him under that and he can enjoy a chance to observe Global Warming from the frozen face perspective so to speak.


Well, we are getting an atypically warm winter ......... so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Jay Leno's Garage video, have you ever seen a crow's ear? and an inbread dog.


Loved the "in bread" dog pic. Cooking your dog???????????????? XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Any requests for our first TGIF breakfast tomorrow morning??


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a lady golfer's trick shot, a poor choice of font and America’s Lost Medieval City.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee to help you sleep? We are going to bring Stephen back to the airport for his flight home this morning, and my online teaching once again starts today. Thus, it shall be a busy day for one and all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. It is a glorious day on SAP! Just finished posting a story on mayor Crouse not seeking re-election. Facing removal from office he has chosen to depart at term end.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. It is a glorious day on SAP! Just finished posting a story on mayor Crouse not seeking re-election. Facing removal from office he has chosen to depart at term end.


Kudos, Don. You should take some of the credit for his decision. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Another quiet day here in The Shang. Wonder how those who used to post here are doing these days? Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, winter is just about upon us here in Lunenburg, with 10cm of snow in the forecast for tomorrow and an additional 20+cm of snow in the forecast for Sunday. Yuk ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video "Good Morning" ~ Singin' in the Rain with Debbie Reynolds, Donald O’Conner and Gene Kelly from the classic movie. Also horse kisses and the clam before the storm!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Loved the movie "Singing in the Rain".


----------



## Dr.G.

"Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work."
~Thomas Edison~


----------



## Dr.G.

Three moose appear at Tim Horton's drive-thru, keeping officers on run | The Chronicle Herald

A moose on the loose wanting some Tim Bits.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Loved the movie "Singing in the Rain".


Morning Marc, just got up again and a coffee sounds good. What impressed me most, apart from the talent, was the quality of the detail and the colour. It looked like it was made yesterday in high resolution.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got up again and a coffee sounds good. What impressed me most, apart from the talent, was the quality of the detail and the colour. It looked like it was made yesterday in high resolution.


Yes, but it seems strange to see colorized versions of movies I once saw on black and white TV.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but it seems strange to see colorized versions of movies I once saw on black and white TV.


Singing in the Rain was in colour when I watched it in a movie theatre way back when.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Singing in the Rain was in colour when I watched it in a movie theatre way back when.


True. But I first saw it on TV at home and we never had a color TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get an early start on snow shoveling once it gets light outside. Want everything cleared away before the heavy snow starts to fall comes lunchtime and then lasting until this time tomorrow morning. Should be a wild storm with 35cm of snow being whipped around by 90km/h winds. Reminds me of the nor'easters we used to get in St. John's. We shall see.

Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, take it easy on that shovel.

Today on SAP our video of Jimmy Fallon visiting Willie Nelson in his tour bus, just walking the dog and the things we learned in 2016.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, take it easy on that shovel.
> 
> Today on SAP our video of Jimmy Fallon visiting Willie Nelson in his tour bus, just walking the dog and the things we learned in 2016.


Morning, Don. Luckily, it is cold so the snow will be light. We shall see.

Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning again Marc, sure has been quiet here for days now. The wind has died and the cold continues, but such is life in Alberta in winter. At least the snow has stopped. 

I am thinking about cooking again as it is something I enjoy and it also gives Ann a break as she does most of the cooking during the week. I bought a bone in ham a while back. Hmmm, wonder what I could do with that?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again Marc, sure has been quiet here for days now. The wind has died and the cold continues, but such is life in Alberta in winter. At least the snow has stopped.
> 
> I am thinking about cooking again as it is something I enjoy and it also gives Ann a break as she does most of the cooking during the week. I bought a bone in ham a while back. Hmmm, wonder what I could do with that?


Not too cold here, Don, but lots of snow if coming.

Deborah made some turkey soup which is lasting day after day ........... and I am loving it. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

It is still -4C with more snow clouds drifting on in over us. I have cleared away the driveway as best I could from yesterday's 6 inches of light snow. I have also let the doxies play outside in the back yard while I cleared the driveway. They can still run and touch the lawn in this sort of snow. After tomorrow's 35+cm of snow, they won't be running around the garden in quiet the same way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C and it is just starting to snow. Since it is 4PM, maybe I shall reinstitute the 4PM High Tea tradition. Maybe it will attract some folks into The Shang? We shall see.

Tea is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Parts of my backyard are under knee-deep snow. All I am trying to do right now is to keep some doors from getting blocked in with snow and maybe a path or two for the doxies. I will have to dig a small path and a spot for them, since the snow will be over their heads in some spots. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The lights are starting to flicker and it is best that I shut down my computer. See you all for some Sunday Brunch, unless I lose power. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP. Our poor old mayor is in a wee bit of a jam.

Also a funny commercial out take courtesy of Patrick, the quickest way to start a fight and your smile, the winter boots.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. If you are still up, care for some coffee? I have been outside for the past half hour trying to dig a trench for the doxies. The snow has stopped ......... only to be replaced by ice crystals being blasted by strong winds from the north east. At least it shall keep the drifting down a bit. Some drifts are knee deep, some are waist deep. Have not seen a snowfall like this since we left St. John's. Coming inside for a breather and might not go back outside until dawn when I can actually see where I am shoveling. Later ..................


----------



## SINC

Take it easy when shovelling Marc. I have yet to go to bed. I have been up all night talking to members of council on email, text and one phone call to get the goods on the mayor story today. Am just going to head for bed now so hopefully will sleep for six hours or more. Later here too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Take it easy when shovelling Marc. I have yet to go to bed. I have been up all night talking to members of council on email, text and one phone call to get the goods on the mayor story today. Am just going to head for bed now so hopefully will sleep for six hours or more. Later here too.


OK. You are turning into one of those progressive reform journalists, ready to take up battle with big politics/big business, to expose wrong doings. Good for you. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some Sunday Brunch. Any special requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning again Marc, got about four hours sleep so a nap will be in order once I have had breakfast. With the bitter cold here again, a bowl of porridge would do nicely this morning with a little maple syrup and toast. A glass of OJ would help with the vitamin C as well. And coffee, a steaming hot coffee, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again Marc, got about four hours sleep so a nap will be in order once I have had breakfast. With the bitter cold here again, a bowl of porridge would do nicely this morning with a little maple syrup and toast. A glass of OJ would help with the vitamin C as well. And coffee, a steaming hot coffee, merci.


Coming right up, Don. I just spent nearly two hours with my snow blower doing what I could to free up my car. Now, it is up to my neighbor to see if he can clear the front of the driveway.

I am having some turkey soup that Deborah made ............ actually just finished the second bowl. -3C with sunshine here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP. Our poor old mayor is in a wee bit of a jam.
> 
> Also a funny commercial out take courtesy of Patrick, the quickest way to start a fight and your smile, the winter boots.




Well, it seems like your mayor and Nanaimo's just a hour drive north of us are both in a bit of a pickle mess:
_City of Nanaimo files lawsuit against its own mayor_
City of Nanaimo files lawsuit against its own mayor - British Columbia - CBC News

Great clip (long) on all the different street rods on SAP today. Neat and nostalgic but still lots still running around our area, on nice days!!!

And I forwarded the winter boots story onto a teacher friend of ours and I'm sure she'll get a great kick out of it.

And as for The Sunday Whatzit?, that has to be a shot of special Nokian spiked ice/snow racing tires. No, just kidding.

But I will venture that it's a close-up of a cows spiky beef tongue. 

I recall my mother used to cook and peel prep such tongues and serve with a special tomato sauce she made. It was actually quite good. Money was tight then as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies were wondering where all the grass went.


----------



## pm-r

> The doxies were wondering where all the grass went.



They're probably wondering where all the neat and varied smells have gone as well!!  

We now have snow falling here for the last hour or so but don't know how long it'll keep doing so.

We just hope the hydro power stays on.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They're probably wondering where all the neat and varied smells have gone as well!!
> 
> We now have snow falling here for the last hour or so but don't know how long it'll keep doing so.
> 
> We just hope the hydro power stays on.


They actually have an excellent sense of smell, even under this depth of snow. 

Good luck with your snow and hope that you keep your power.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am sore from all the work clearing away the snow. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Ann and Crystal are taking Ely to the groomer for 7:00 a.m. in the morning before she goes to work. (She drops off Ann on the way back.) Then Ann and I await a call from the groomer to pick her up, usually around 9:30. I take Ely out for a walk on the grass while Ann pays the bill. She was very 'nippy' with the groomer the first couple of times, but last trip she behaved like a lady should.

The groomer shot this pic of her on that visit in early December. We're hoping all goes well tomorrow too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann and Crystal are taking Ely to the groomer for 7:00 a.m. in the morning before she goes to work. (She drops off Ann on the way back.) Then Ann and I await a call from the groomer to pick her up, usually around 9:30. I take Ely out for a walk on the grass while Ann pays the bill. She was very 'nippy' with the groomer the first couple of times, but last trip she behaved like a lady should.
> 
> The groomer shot this pic of her on that visit in early December. We're hoping all goes well tomorrow too.


Such a sweet girl, Don. Hope all goes well at the groomer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early due to a 430AM wrong number phone call from somewhere in BC.  

A bit early for coffee, however.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a late night wrong number is always disturbing in that one immediately assumes the worst only to discover some drunk on the other end.

Today on SAP a video recalls Johnny Rivers from the 60s, a graceful leap by a bobcat and the Whatzit? answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a late night wrong number is always disturbing in that one immediately assumes the worst only to discover some drunk on the other end.
> 
> Today on SAP a video recalls Johnny Rivers from the 60s, a graceful leap by a bobcat and the Whatzit? answer.


Very true ............ tptptptp

We lost power for about 5 hours today. Luckily, the house retains heat well.


----------



## eMacMan

Not sure how much snow we had and the -20°C temps may have iced up the anemometer in Coleman, as the winds were recorded at about 20Kph. But there was enough wind to form a half meter drift along the car and about a meter and a half deep along part of the driveway. The hard to shovel variety!

Will spread the shoveling over a couple of days as it will take that long before the plough makes it up the lane.


----------



## pm-r

I see the CES show has a motorhome that might fit Don's needs if he's thinking of upgrading…

_*The Furrion Elysium RV has a hot tub and a retractable helipad*_
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/video...a-hot-tub-and-a-retractable-helipad-ces-2017/


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not sure how much snow we had and the -20°C temps may have iced up the anemometer in Coleman, as the winds were recorded at about 20Kph. But there was enough wind to form a half meter drift along the car and about a meter and a half deep along part of the driveway. The hard to shovel variety!
> 
> Will spread the shoveling over a couple of days as it will take that long before the plough makes it up the lane.


Sorry to hear of the drifting, Bob. Reminds me of the massive storms in St. John's.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I see the CES show has a motorhome that might fit Don's needs if he's thinking of upgrading…
> 
> _*The Furrion Elysium RV has a hot tub and a retractable helipad*_
> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/video...a-hot-tub-and-a-retractable-helipad-ces-2017/


Cool. We should all chip in and buy him one for his birthday on June 25th. Just in time for RV season.


----------



## Dr.G.

A massive magical ice castle has grown in Edmonton — and you can go inside - Exhibitionists

Wow! Don, in your backyard.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, that video will not play for me in Sierra. Not surprisingly from CBC.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Sadly, that video will not play for me in Sierra. Not surprisingly from CBC.


I find CBC videos very iffy if ad blockers are enabled. Ditto for City TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, that video will not play for me in Sierra. Not surprisingly from CBC.


Well, go see the ice castle.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I find CBC videos very iffy if ad blockers are enabled. Ditto for City TV.


Works for me. Of course, I support and watch CBC. Is that helpful?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> I find CBC videos very iffy if ad blockers are enabled. Ditto for City TV.


Yep, same here, they rarely work for me either Bob. My tax dollars at work, I guess.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, go see the ice castle.


Crystal went and saw it Marc, but that is all that will happen.

It is located in a park in the river valley some 13 km from here. To get there, I have to drive to an Edmonton bus terminal and wait for a bus, then ride the bus to the park, then tour the ice castle, then ride the bus back to the terminal and then drive back home.

Far too much trouble for me as I have no intention of standing in outdoor bus terminals in -30 wind chills, nor trudging through an ice exhibit in that kind of cold as well. This is one experience I will pass on due to the difficulty of getting there. 

Sadly I pass most events in Edmonton any more. Either too difficult to get there or an event after dark. That is when the gangs and the guns rule the streets of Edmonton and I will not even consider going into the city in the dark any more. Times have changed and it has become a very dangerous place to visit. It is best avoided at all costs except during absolutely necessary trips and then only in daylight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, same here, they rarely work for me either Bob. My tax dollars at work, I guess.


Buy it's an ice castle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Crystal went and saw it Marc, but that is all that will happen.
> 
> It is located in a park in the river valley some 13 km from here. To get there, I have to drive to an Edmonton bus terminal and wait for a bus, then ride the bus to the park, then tour the ice castle, then ride the bus back to the terminal and then drive back home.
> 
> Far too much trouble for me as I have no intention of standing in outdoor bus terminals in -30 wind chills, nor trudging through an ice exhibit in that kind of cold as well. This is one experience I will pass on due to the difficulty of getting there.
> 
> Sadly I pass most events in Edmonton any more. Either too difficult to get there or an event after dark. That is when the gangs and the guns rule the streets of Edmonton and I will not even consider going into the city in the dark any more. Times have changed and it has become a very dangerous place to visit. It is best avoided at all costs except during absolutely necessary trips and then only in daylight.


Interesting. Did not know this situation. Bon voyage mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cat tries fishing through the ice, a sign of truths and Canadian skeet shooting, eh! in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. If you are still awake would you care for some coffee to help you sleep?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, am still awake working on future files as I want to build up materials to last for a month long road trip. So a coffee would be welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, am still awake working on future files as I want to build up materials to last for a month long road trip. So a coffee would be welcome.


Coming right up, mon ami. When and where is your trip taking you to this year? Lower Sackville, NS ?????????????????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, mon ami. When and where is your trip taking you to this year? Lower Sackville, NS ?????????????????


Now that remains to be seen.


----------



## SINC

I think she likes me . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

So sweet, Don. Nothing matches the cuddles a small dog gives one on a relaxing day. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

When Stella was a pup, she would lie on my son Stephen's chest. It must be genetic, since Stella's mom, Clover, used to do the same sort of thing. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHd coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start the OtHD coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a cute video of an old man getting his flu shot, a rough neighbourhood and a made for Alberta accessory for you vehicle. Did I mention a Digestive Tracker Can Help You Control Your Farts?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I was much better when I got my flu shot. As well, I don't need to track my you know whats.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I was much better when I got my flu shot. As well, I don't need to track my you know whats.


Yep, me too. I didn't even cry when I got my flus shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, me too. I didn't even cry when I got my flus shot.


You got a flu shot and did not cry ........... good for you. I don't cry ......... but cannot watch or else I pass out. XX)


----------



## eMacMan

Well the predicted warming trend is off to a great start. Easy to predict warming when we are hanging in at -37°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Well the predicted warming trend is off to a great start. Easy to predict warming when we hanging in at -37°C.
> 
> View attachment 75050


Bob, stay warm and safe as well, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The journey is the reward." Steve Jobs


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some 4PM High Tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very quiet here in The Shang. One can almost hear the echo.


----------



## SINC

Too busy with other things and the damn wind is blowing at 60 - 70 kph with a chill near -40° so am trying to endure being out to do what I had to do today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Too busy with other things and the damn wind is blowing at 60 - 70 kph with a chill near -40° so am trying to endure being out to do what I had to do today.


Wow. We had winds gusting at that speed, but with +7C temps. I still can't see how people can work outside in those sorts of temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all .............. or at least Don (  ), tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I do try, Marc, and after all, that is all a steer can do.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I do try, Marc, and after all, that is all a steer can do.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing .................. and it is free today.


----------



## SINC

Free coffee eh? I guess the Shang is in competition to McDonald's here in western Canada who have been giving away small McCafe coffee for over month now. It has become my favourite coffee far surpassing the taste and quality of Timmy's. although that was not hard to do as I never did like their swill. Full disclosure, I stll like the Shang coffee best.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP a present day Simon & Garfunkel can still belt out one of their classic tunes today in our video, the forties was a special time and I'm not sure what it is, but I like it.

I have an appointment for pupil dilation and a cataract evaluation this morning at 10:15 so will take Ann with me to drive home after the appointment is over. 

I also got my hands on a copy of the Alberta minister of municipal affairs letter ordering an inspection of our local mayor and council, but am awaiting permission to publish so it may or may not appear on SAP later in the day. (If I can see by then of course).


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Free coffee eh? I guess the Shang is in competition to McDonald's here in western Canada who have been giving away small McCafe coffee for over month now. It has become my favourite coffee far surpassing the taste and quality of Timmy's. although that was not hard to do as I never did like their swill. Full disclosure, I stll like the Shang coffee best.


Good to hear, Don. We pride ourselves on serving the finest coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today on SAP a present day Simon & Garfunkel can still belt out one of their classic tunes today in our video, the forties was a special time and I'm not sure what it is, but I like it.
> 
> I have an appointment for pupil dilation and a cataract evaluation this morning at 10:15 so will take Ann with me to drive home after the appointment is over.
> 
> I also got my hands on a copy of the Alberta minister of municipal affairs letter ordering an inspection of our local mayor and council, but am awaiting permission to publish so it may or may not appear on SAP later in the day. (If I can see by then of course).


S and G went to my high school.

Good luck with Ann's evaluation.

Good luck with the letter.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> S and G went to my high school.
> 
> Good luck with Ann's evaluation.
> 
> Good luck with the letter.


Uh, the evaluation is for ME. Ann is going along to drive me home.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sinc, been a fan of McD's for a long time. Here in Ontario they have McCafe coffee shops and they are very busy. We also get coupons here in Windsor by mail or I download them and print them off.

Very wet here and cool, we are up and down in temps, -2 one day +7 the next. Monday we got 4inches of snow and it was gone by Tuesday.

Didn't make Georgia but when to see my son and grandkids.....great trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, the evaluation is for ME. Ann is going along to drive me home.


Oops. Misread that one, Don. Good luck with your evaluation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sinc, been a fan of McD's for a long time. Here in Ontario they have McCafe coffee shops and they are very busy. We also get coupons here in Windsor by mail or I download them and print them off.
> 
> Very wet here and cool, we are up and down in temps, -2 one day +7 the next. Monday we got 4inches of snow and it was gone by Tuesday.
> 
> Didn't make Georgia but when to see my son and grandkids.....great trip.


Afternoon, Rp. No GA???????? Sorry to hear this.

Still, you did get to see your grandchildren. Where do they live?


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies are finding some spots with no snow and just wet grass .......... much to their delight.


----------



## SINC

Back from the doc and he wants to see me again for another dilation in July. He told me no cause for concern at this time, but that my vessels are quite thin, much more so than normal, yet some people just have thin vessels. The re-exam in July is to determine if there is any change. If not, he will deem the vessels normal for me and there are no concerns at all. This is just to be sure.

And oh yeah, I can't see a darn thing right now. Still dilated to the max and the bright sunshine is painful. Squinting is the order of the day for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back from the doc and he wants to see me again for another dilation in July. He told me no cause for concern at this time, but that my vessels are quite thin, much more so than normal, yet some people just have thin vessels. The re-exam in July is to determine if there is any change. If not, he will deem the vessels normal for me and there are no concerns at all. This is just to be sure.
> 
> And oh yeah, I can't see a darn thing right now. Still dilated to the max and the bright sunshine is painful. Squinting is the order of the day for now.


Good to hear if there is no reason for concern. Sunglasses?


----------



## SINC

All I have is clip ons and they are in the motor home. I rarely wear sunglasses. I think lunch and a short nap might just do the trick.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. No GA???????? Sorry to hear this.
> 
> Still, you did get to see your grandchildren. Where do they live?


They live in Quebec Marc. Snow city up there to be sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> All I have is clip ons and they are in the motor home. I rarely wear sunglasses. I think lunch and a short nap might just do the trick.


:yawn: Have a good rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> They live in Quebec Marc. Snow city up there to be sure.


Yes, they got a great deal of snow, far more than us. Still, with the warm temps yesterday and today, along with the rain and fog, much of our 40cm of snow is slowly melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

10,111,010

More code in the Shang thread views.


----------



## Dr.G.

Earthquake Details (2017-01-12)

Our doxies knew something was up. They started to act very strange at about 5PM


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Earthquake Details (2017-01-12)
> 
> Our doxies knew something was up. They started to act very strange at about 5PM




That's getting mighty close to home there Marc, but I'm surprised that you don't have one of these, but then again, I didn't think your East coast NS area was even prone to earthquakes:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's getting mighty close to home there Marc, but I'm surprised that you don't have one of these, but then again, I didn't think your East coast NS area was even prone to earthquakes:


Well, there was also one about two years ago just south of us in Yarmouth, NS. Not as "big" as the one in Halifax, and most people did not even notice it. Still, it seems to be closing in on us here in Lunenburg, so we are now trying to earthquake proof the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got up to go to the bathroom at 4AM but looked at the digital clock and thought it said 7AM. So, now I am up and shall do a bit of reading to get sleepy once again. Herbal tea anyone?


----------



## SINC

Mornng Marc, today on SAP a video featuring an unusual motorcycle, a very different game of fetch and Cold Weather Is Good For You (Really).


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mornng Marc, today on SAP a video featuring an unusual motorcycle, a very different game of fetch and Cold Weather Is Good For You (Really).


Morning, Don. Well, if cold weather is good for you, you folks out there must be very healthy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I hated every minute of training, but I said, "Don't quit. Suffer now and live the rest of your life as a champion." Muhammad Ali


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Colder here today but we should be in the 50s in temp this weekend. And now a morning smile...

Two Florida State football players, Bubba and Tiny, were taking an important exam. If they failed, they would be on academic probation and not allowed to play in the big game the following week. The exam was "fill in the blank" and the last question read, "Old MacDonald had a____." Bubba was stumped -- he had no idea what to answer, but he knew he needed to get this one right to be sure he passed. Making sure the teacher wasn't watching, he tapped Tiny in the shoulder. "Tiny, what's the answer to the last question?" Tiny laughed, then looked around to make sure the professor hadn't noticed. He turned to Bubba and said, "Bubba, you're so stupid. Everyone knows that Old MacDonald had a FARM." "Oh yeah," said Bubba, "I remember now." he picked up his No. 2 pencil and started to write the answer in the blank. Then he stopped. Tapping Tiny on the shoulder, he whispered, "Tiny, how do you spell farm?" "You are really dumb, Bubba. that's so easy," hissed Tiny, "farm is spelled 'E-I-E-I-O'."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Colder here today but we should be in the 50s in temp this weekend. And now a morning smile...
> 
> Two Florida State football players, Bubba and Tiny, were taking an important exam. If they failed, they would be on academic probation and not allowed to play in the big game the following week. The exam was "fill in the blank" and the last question read, "Old MacDonald had a____." Bubba was stumped -- he had no idea what to answer, but he knew he needed to get this one right to be sure he passed. Making sure the teacher wasn't watching, he tapped Tiny in the shoulder. "Tiny, what's the answer to the last question?" Tiny laughed, then looked around to make sure the professor hadn't noticed. He turned to Bubba and said, "Bubba, you're so stupid. Everyone knows that Old MacDonald had a FARM." "Oh yeah," said Bubba, "I remember now." he picked up his No. 2 pencil and started to write the answer in the blank. Then he stopped. Tapping Tiny on the shoulder, he whispered, "Tiny, how do you spell farm?" "You are really dumb, Bubba. that's so easy," hissed Tiny, "farm is spelled 'E-I-E-I-O'."


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> … Got up to go to the bathroom at 4AM but looked at the digital clock and thought it said 7AM. … … …




And when did you say your next eye exam is scheduled for…???  

But no problem with your thyroid and energy level it seems.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And when did you say your next eye exam is scheduled for…???
> 
> But no problem with your thyroid and energy level it seems.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hopefully, my vision will improve tomorrow morning. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I see your local pub made the top 12 list Marc. I do believe you have mentioned it here and enjoy visiting it, non?

12 Iconic Pubs Every True Nova Scotian Needs To Visit At Least Once | Narcity Halifax


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I see your local pub made the top 12 list Marc. I do believe you have mentioned it here and enjoy visiting it, non?
> 
> 12 Iconic Pubs Every True Nova Scotian Needs To Visit At Least Once | Narcity Halifax


Yes, the Knot Pub is only four blocks from where I live.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early thinking someone was shining a flashlight in my face. Turns out it was just the light of the full moon in clear skies.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, the Knot Pub is only four blocks from where I live.


Ah, I thought I recalled the name. Your situation is similar to ours with LB's Pub being just two long blocks away as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a request to help a friend, dogs and a ball and our video, 'Last Of The New NDPers'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, I thought I recalled the name. Your situation is similar to ours with LB's Pub being just two long blocks away as well.


Yes, the closeness is very convenient.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Life is an obstacle course.
You succeed at one thing and then you move on to the next.
When an obstacle is tough, you try harder.
When an obstacle is insurmountable, you change course.
But you never sit down and refuse to finish." Bethenny Frankel


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in The Shang. Just Don and yours truly. Maybe we can offer a free cup of coffee and a free subscription to SAP to attract more foot traffic? It is worth a try.


----------



## SINC

Was up at our son's place to see the new kittens. Film at eleven.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Was up at our son's place to see the new kittens. Film at eleven.


When are you coming to Lower Sackville, NS to see your other son???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> When are you coming to Lower Sackville, NS to see your other son???


When I feel that I can drive that far without health issues and have an extra $10 grand to spend that the trip will cost, since I no longer fly. Did I mention I also need an entire month free to accomplish such a trip?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When I feel that I can drive that far without health issues and have an extra $10 grand to spend that the trip will cost, since I no longer fly. Did I mention I also need an entire month free to accomplish such a trip?


Take the train. I hear the Via ride is great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ringling Bros. closing curtain on namesake circus after 146 years - World - CBC News

I remember going to this circus as a child.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get some coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a cowboy lassos an escaped calf, a spider spinning a web and When Should You Put Wine In Your Refrigerator? That and a dead easy Whatzit?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Ringling Bros. closing curtain on namesake circus after 146 years - World - CBC News
> 
> I remember going to this circus as a child.


This circus did not tour in Western Canada when I was a child, but the circus did indeed come to town in the form of the Clyde Beatty Circus. It was the first time I ever saw a live elephant or a lion.

Back in 1989, Ann and I had the experience of dining in the Ringling Bros. owner's mansion, Ca’ d’Zan near Sarasota, Florida. It is a private museum, but was closed to the public and opened to our group for the formal dinner for just one night. That was followed by a private performance of the circus in their private training arena with all side shows open and free for us to visit. It was a night to remember.

The mansion is pictured below showing the patio where we had pre-dinner cocktails and the main hall where we actually dined.

Here is an overview of *Ca’ d’Zan*, that marvellous mansion:

The home of the circus king and his wife, a couple from humble mid-western origins, Ca’ d’Zan stands as a testament to the American Dream of the Roaring Twenties. Inspired by and designed in the Venetian Gothic style of the palazzos that ring the Venice canals, this dazzling palatial mansion perfectly captures the splendor and romance of the Italy the Ringlings so loved. To honor its owner, they named it Ca’ d’Zan, “House of John”, in the dialect of their beloved Venice.

https://www.ringling.org/ca-dzan


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a cowboy lassos an escaped calf, a spider spinning a web and When Should You Put Wine In Your Refrigerator? That and a dead easy Whatzit?


Morning, Don. Interesting item re the corks in the bottles of white wine. I must pass this on to Deborah in that she is the white wine drinker in the house. I prefer red.

Is that a split open 8-track tape?

That was quite the experience you and Ann had in Florida. I never heard of that place.

I have heard of Clyde Beatty.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Interesting item re the corks in the bottles of white wine. I must pass this on to Deborah in that she is the white wine drinker in the house. I prefer red.
> 
> Is that a split open 8-track tape?
> 
> That was quite the experience you and Ann had in Florida. I never heard of that place.
> 
> I have heard of Clyde Beatty.


Bingo, give the man a prize, it is indeed an 8 track! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bingo, give the man a prize, it is indeed an 8 track! :clap:


A prize!!!!!!!!!!!!! How about a lifetime subscription to SAP???????? That would be a grand prize.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material? 

The mysterious Piri Reis Map: Is this evidence of a very advanced prehistoric civilization? - Page 2 of 2

"The area representing North America bears almost no resemblance to its real coastline (which is unsurprising, since by this time, it was still almost totally unexplored) except for one projection which might be Newfoundland; an island labelled “Antilia” may actually be Nova Scotia, since it has a note attached which refers to the legendary voyages of Saint Brendan."


----------



## Rps

Guess Marc. I had tons of these in my youth. Sinc, something's for SAP...

I have a stepladder. I never knew my real ladder.

It might be your sense of humour...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Guess Marc. I had tons of these in my youth. Sinc, something's for SAP...
> 
> I have a stepladder. I never knew my real ladder.
> 
> It might be your sense of humour...


:lmao: Sort of like the broom wondering why they did not have any children. The reason was simple -- they had not swept together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and face a new week. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, will pass on the coffee this morning. Crystal came down with a severe cold and cough and I am feeling sore and a bit off this morning.

Today on SAP a like son, like mom bowling gif, a classic song to lieft your spirits in our video and The Things That People Send Us with 

"I can imagine it now. "So, how's your day going?""


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, will pass on the coffee this morning. Crystal came down with a severe cold and cough and I am feeling sore and a bit off this morning.
> 
> Today on SAP a like son, like mom bowling gif, a classic song to lieft your spirits in our video and The Things That People Send Us with
> 
> "I can imagine it now. "So, how's your day going?""


Good luck. Deborah had a really bad cold all of last week and I have had it for the past few days. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. Hopefully, I shall be able to shake this cold before the end of the week. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, SAP maybe...


I called an old school friend who had become an engineer, and asked what was he doing.
He explained that he was working on "Aqua-thermal treatment of ceramics, aluminium and steel within a constrained environment".
I was very impressed......
Then on further inquiring, I learned that he was washing dishes with hot water under his wife's supervision.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc, SAP maybe...
> 
> 
> I called an old school friend who had become an engineer, and asked what was he doing.
> He explained that he was working on "Aqua-thermal treatment of ceramics, aluminium and steel within a constrained environment".
> I was very impressed......
> Then on further inquiring, I learned that he was washing dishes with hot water under his wife's supervision.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early due to my cold. Just can't seem to shake it from my chest. Coughing does not seem to help. I feel fine, just can't shake the congestion from my chest. Strange.

Still, having coffee ready for you folks will happen throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to have to master the art of sleeping while sitting up if I am going to be able to stop coughing and get some rest. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, SAP maybe...
> 
> 
> I called an old school friend who had become an engineer, and asked what was he doing.
> He explained that he was working on "Aqua-thermal treatment of ceramics, aluminium and steel within a constrained environment".
> I was very impressed......
> Then on further inquiring, I learned that he was washing dishes with hot water under his wife's supervision.


Thanks Rp, but I used that very tale in the past couple of weeks. Great minds and all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, try a cup of hot tea with a couple of teaspoons of honey in it to stop that cough.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an amazing video of a new way to built a road in Australia, a parrot strutting his stuff and Camouflaged wolf is hard to see. Can you find the wolf?


----------



## SINC

A brain teaser for you this morning:

There are 66 books in the Bible.

Subtract your age, then add 50.

Did you get the last two numbers of the year you were born?

Not sure how that works, but it was correct for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, try a cup of hot tea with a couple of teaspoons of honey in it to stop that cough.


I have been drinking tea, but without the honey.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A brain teaser for you this morning:
> 
> There are 66 books in the Bible.
> 
> Subtract your age, then add 50.
> 
> Did you get the last two numbers of the year you were born?
> 
> Not sure how that works, but it was correct for me.


Worked for me. :clap:


----------



## Rps

My eyes must be getting better as I found the Wolf. And the age trick didn't work for me as I am 66, one year out.


----------



## Aurora

The age trick worked for me and that's one sneaky wolf.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the tea and honey seems to be working. Not a real honey fan, but I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the tea and honey seems to be working. Not a real honey fan, but I thought I would give it a try.



Add some lemon juice as well. The acid helps kill those damn tiny cold/flu bugs.

If you can take ASA, let one dissolve at the back of your throat and trickle down. Not the most pleasant taste but about the same as sucking on a willow branch in the spring!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the tea and honey seems to be working. Not a real honey fan, but I thought I would give it a try.


Yep, no surprise there, 'tis the honey that suppresses the cough. The tea is but the carrying agent.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Add some lemon juice as well. The acid helps kill those damn tiny cold/flu bugs.
> 
> If you can take ASA, let one dissolve at the back of your throat and trickle down. Not the most pleasant taste but about the same as sucking on a willow branch in the spring!!!


Good idea. We have real lemons here and I like lemon juice.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, no surprise there, 'tis the honey that suppresses the cough. The tea is but the carrying agent.


It seems to help a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wishing the amazing Betty White a very happy 95th birthday! Or, as they say in St. Olaf, "Helgenbargenflergenflurfennerfen!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD tea/honey/lemon. It's worth a try in the AM, or so I am told. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Marc, I thought you might appreciate and get a chuckle of my conservation episode with a local Canadian Easterner who has moved out west here earlier today about Nova Scotia lobsters and about buying etc. and even having some flown in and the cost etc., but I was getting a bit annoyed with him and possibly misunderstanding some of his eastern accent but I didn't let on, but especially annoying when he seemed to want to keep changing the topic and would start ranting on about chicks and chickens.

I finally blurted out and asked him to stay on the subject of NS lobsters and finally realized that that is what the smaller lobsters are referred to back there among various other descriptive lobster names.

I felt a bit stupid but learned something new about NS lobster jargon. 

And no. we won't be having any fresh NS lobster flown in thanks at what would be about a minimum of $65.00 to BC for just the air freight and local courier delivery service Plus the cost of the fresh lobster.

I think I might check out the local retailers choice of frozen or canned lobster. It should taste about the same shouldn't it and at a fraction of the fresh air freighted couriered price.

And of course about a half pound of melted drawn butter!!! 




- Patrick
==========


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Going to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD tea/honey/lemon. It's worth a try in the AM, or so I am told. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


Or you can go straight hot lemon juice with lots of honey. 

Hot buttered rum and honey is also highly recommended. The advantage of that one is even if it doesn't work you won't care.


----------



## pm-r

> Hot buttered rum and honey is also highly recommended. The advantage of that one is even if it doesn't work you won't care.



Now that sounds good.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Or you can go straight hot lemon juice with lots of honey.
> 
> Hot buttered rum and honey is also highly recommended. The advantage of that one is even if it doesn't work you won't care.





pm-r said:


> Now that sounds good.


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, Willie Nelson sings Gershwin, a grandpa pranks is granddaughter and having the last laugh. 

Did I mention the WEBBIT, 'GO COMMANDO! Here’s what sleeping in boxers does to your willy.'


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, Willie Nelson sings Gershwin, a grandpa pranks is granddaughter and having the last laugh.
> 
> Did I mention the WEBBIT, 'GO COMMANDO! Here’s what sleeping in boxers does to your willy.'


Morning, Don. Sounds like a risqué SAP this morning.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don, loved to Dr. and lawyer joke today.

Warming up, should be in the 50s for the next 6 or so days....but dull outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don, loved to Dr. and lawyer joke today.
> 
> Warming up, should be in the 50s for the next 6 or so days....but dull outside.


Afternoon, Rp. Who needs the warmth of Georgia when you have those sorts of temps???


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Who needs the warmth of Georgia when you have those sorts of temps???


Me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Me!


Any trips to Dalton, GA planned in the next couple of months?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Any trips to Dalton, GA planned in the next couple of months?


We are hoping to head down in a week or so. May stay for Feb, depends on how things go.

Marc I was wondering if you would give me your thoughts on a lesson I am developing.

In short, as a group we would list and discuss positive traits of people. This is to develop schema, I would then put them into small groups to list and discuss additional traits. Each student would be given a name badge and would print in small letters their first name. They would then review the lists and take the trait they associate with that starts with the 2nd or 3rd letter of their first name. They would then print in large letters that trait as their new first name. The class would then introduce themselves by their new name and talk about themselves as the trait. For the rest of the lesson they will be called by their trait name and, the students must response in a manner of that trait to reinforce the meaning of the word. Thoughts...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We are hoping to head down in a week or so. May stay for Feb, depends on how things go.
> 
> Marc I was wondering if you would give me your thoughts on a lesson I am developing.
> 
> In short, as a group we would list and discuss positive traits of people. This is to develop schema, I would then put them into small groups to list and discuss additional traits. Each student would be given a name badge and would print in small letters their first name. They would then review the lists and take the trait they associate with that starts with the 2nd or 3rd letter of their first name. They would then print in large letters that trait as their new first name. The class would then introduce themselves by their new name and talk about themselves as the trait. For the rest of the lesson they will be called by their trait name and, the students must response in a manner of that trait to reinforce the meaning of the word. Thoughts...


A grand idea, Rp. I did something similar when I taught my undergrad students how to introduce character traits to their students. The concept of CT was introduced as being either personal or physical traits. We developed examples of these traits with real living things (e.g., a dog, kitten, etc), and then an inanimate item (e.g., a pencil, a tennis ball, etc). Then I had them play "tell, guess and show" where they picked a personal or physical character trait, wrote it on a card, and then had to describe the trait without giving away the name of the trait. So, I could select "intelligent" or "heavy" and then describe it to the group for them to guess.


----------



## Rps

OOOOO! I like that Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> OOOOO! I like that Marc!


Feel free to use it, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> OOOOO! I like that Marc!


My students over the years always said that I should write a book about my teaching ideas. A good idea ........... but I am still too busy teaching courses.


----------



## Dr.G.

During Roman times, salt was worth its weight in gold and soldiers were sometimes paid in salt, hence the word "salary"

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> During Roman times, salt was worth its weight in gold and soldiers were sometimes paid in salt, hence the word "salary"
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Yep, 'tis indeed, grabbed it, merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, 'tis indeed, grabbed it, merci!


Thought so. I find that site has some very interesting items.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some snow flurries are in the forecast, so I thought I would get up a bit early and take the doxies out before they got wet. I was amazed at how quiet things were outside at 430AM. Nearly total silence, at least as far as I could sense. Very peaceful. 

Still, time to get some coffee brewing. Anyone care for a cup?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a video of a a French blind date, a Pack Of Puppies Swimming and Who says building a border wall won't work?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a video of a a French blind date, a Pack Of Puppies Swimming and Who says building a border wall won't work?


Morning, Don. Those were a swarm of pups in the water.  You know, it's true ....... there are not many Mexicans in China.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, re the clip of "a French blind date" .................................. did not see that one coming.  :clap:


----------



## SINC

Nor did I, Marc. I was 'doubly' surprised at the end in fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nor did I, Marc. I was 'doubly' surprised at the end in fact.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Another quiet day here in The Shang. Guess my offer of free coffee and a free SAP subscription was not enough to bring in the crowds.


----------



## Dr.G.

"We've been given a second chance. Spend it on hatred and we're still a slave."
~From the movie, Ben Hur~


----------



## Dr.G.

Light snow flurries have been falling since this morning, but it doesn't seem to bother the doxies who still like to run around the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it seems as if it is the Don and Marc show once again this afternoon here in The Shang. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

But what a show it is we put on!


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap::lmao::clap:



SINC said:


> But what a show it is we put on!


:lmao:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6I_dKUYyI4[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have started the TGIF coffee brewing for anyone up early.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I have been up for an hour working on comparing reader polls on SAP to Facebook on the same subject matter with a very different result and far better participation.

Also today a video of an internal combustion engine from the inside, a real cowgirl and a dog like behaviour from a cat in the UK.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I have been up for an hour working on comparing reader polls on SAP to Facebook on the same subject matter with a very different result and far better participation.
> 
> Also today a video of an internal combustion engine from the inside, a real cowgirl and a dog like behaviour from a cat in the UK.


Yes, I have seen your single SAP items on Facebook these days. How do the polls compare specifically?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ring the bell that still can ring. Forget the perfect offering. There is a crack in everything. That's how the light gets in." Leonard Cohen


----------



## Dr.G.

Tim Hortons owner launches app to pay-and-go with no lining up - Business - CBC News

Maybe the Café Chez Marc should have something like this?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I have seen your single SAP items on Facebook these days. How do the polls compare specifically?


The major difference is the SAP poll has double the respondents and 53% favour not building any of the three facilities. The Facebook poll favours building a new library, but SAP has that want in last place.

The SAP poll is the viewpoint of the public at large. The Facebook poll is the viewpoint of members of a group that meets monthly and has a few members who sit on council.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The major difference is the SAP poll has double the respondents and 53% favour not building any of the three facilities. The Facebook poll favours building a new library, but SAP has that want in last place.
> 
> The SAP poll is the viewpoint of the public at large. The Facebook poll is the viewpoint of members of a group that meets monthly and has a few members who sit on council.


An interesting perspective.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another quiet afternoon here in The Shang.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Another quiet afternoon here in The Shang.




Hi Marc,

Just thought I'd include a video if you can view it before you might doze off waiting for some activity here: 

https://www.facebook.com/MawsoaaEncyclopediaOfficial/videos/677298919086348/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> Just thought I'd include a video if you can view it before you might doze off waiting for some activity here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MawsoaaEncyclopediaOfficial/videos/677298919086348/


Cute. Should try to get the doxies off of the couch to do some of these tricks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to the Doxie Defense Alert of deer in the area. The deer do not seem to mind being barked at from inside the house. They are just walking down the street minding their own business.


----------



## Dr.G.

My property is now deer free. Doxies are back asleep now.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et al. Today on SAP a gif of stocking fish in a lake, a video of a GoPro camera sunk and recovered intact a year later and 50 Shades of Grey in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc et al. Today on SAP a gif of stocking fish in a lake, a video of a GoPro camera sunk and recovered intact a year later and 50 Shades of Grey in Saskatchewan.


Morning, Don. That was a unique way to stock fish in Maine. A unique take on "50 shades" of road work.  Interesting GoPro story underlying the find. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A fare job: Cabbie retires after 60 years, 45 Impalas and millions of kilometres - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Don, he's a local legend here in Lunenburg. SAP worthy??


----------



## Dr.G.

#StormySaturday: RCMP warning drivers to stay away from roads - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

My son is still in St. John's and will have to contend to this without the help of my snow blower.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A fare job: Cabbie retires after 60 years, 45 Impalas and millions of kilometres - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Don, he's a local legend here in Lunenburg. SAP worthy??


Got it, merci. Too bad it is a CBC story and can only be used in WEBBITS, but a good yarn nevertheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got it, merci. Too bad it is a CBC story and can only be used in WEBBITS, but a good yarn nevertheless.


True. A fine man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Trying the tea, lemon and honey combo. Can't seem to shake this cough.


----------



## SINC

I have to get new eyeglasses as my prescription had changed and I was still using a pair that were four years old.

They quoted me $1,122 for a new pair of frames with transition lenses. 

I balked at the cost and said not a chance, I would not pay that much and go elsewhere. The price suddenly dropped to $850.

I left without making a commitment last week and returned today. I asked if I bought a pair of prescription sunglasses as well, would they sweeten the deal. The price suddenly dropped to $750.

I told them I wanted a cheap set of frames for the sunglasses and they offered me a free pair of frames. The lenses in my regular glasses were $650. They suddenly dropped to $390 for the shades.

Then I asked about the GST and they waved it. Total bill was $1,140.

In the current economic climate of Alberta, it pays to negotiate with anyone who really wants to do business.

The new glasses will arrive in about 10 days or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have to get new eyeglasses as my prescription had changed and I was still using a pair that were four years old.
> 
> They quoted me $1,122 for a new pair of frames with transition lenses.
> 
> I balked at the cost and said not a chance, I would not pay that much and go elsewhere. The price suddenly dropped to $850.
> 
> I left without making a commitment last week and returned today. I asked if I bought a pair of prescription sunglasses as well, would they sweeten the deal.
> The price suddenly dropped to $750.
> 
> I told them I wanted a cheap set of frames for the sunglasses and they offered me a free pair of frames. The lenses in my regular glasses were $650. They suddenly dropped to $390 for the shades.
> 
> Then I asked about the GST and they waved it. Total bill was $1,140.
> 
> In the current economic climate of Alberta, it pays to negotiate with anyone who really wants to do business.
> 
> The new glasses will arrive in about 10 days or so.


Since you were 4 years old?!?!?! That is amazing .......... as is the cost of the new glasses. Yes, it does pay to negotiate. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops.   I just reread your posting, Don. The prescription was four years old, not the glasses that you used from the age of four. Blame it on the honey in my tea, which I still do not like. Still, four year old frames are amazing as well.


----------



## SINC

My doc told me to get a saddle nose rest in new glasses, not the pad style I have used for years to get a better fit. I did so and selected the pair that fit best, round frames. I suspect I will look like an owl with the new ones as I can never see what they look like without my current set of glasses on.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Oops.   I just reread your posting, Don. The prescription was four years old, not the glasses that you used from the age of four. Blame it on the honey in my tea, which I still do not like. Still, four year old frames are amazing as well.


You must be using store bought honey. If you can find some local wildflower and unpasteurized honey you may find the flavour far more agreeable. 

Around here we have to be careful as some hives are too close to canola fields and Canola makes lousy honey which also crystallizes way too easily.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My doc told me to get a saddle nose rest in new glasses, not the pad style I have used for years to get a better fit. I did so and selected the pair that fit best, round frames. I suspect I will look like an owl with the new ones as I can never see what they look like without my current set of glasses on.


Well, send a before and after pic, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> You must be using store bought honey. If you can find some local wildflower and unpasteurized honey you may find the flavour far more agreeable.
> 
> Around here we have to be careful as some hives are too close to canola fields and Canola makes lousy honey which also crystallizes way too easily.


I am using organic and unpasteurized honey from the Annapolis Valley here in NS. Can't seem to shake this cough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Robert Burns Day is next week (January 25), when Scots and Scottish-at-heart celebrate the bard with feasting, toasts, song and probably a wee dram or two. In all likelihood there will be haggis ............ so long as anyone other than me would like this fine dish cooked in The Café Chez Marc. So, I am starting to take orders now.


----------



## Dr.G.

No orders for haggis yet. There will be oat cakes to make the meal even more traditional.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, et al, what TV stations do you watch that show Canadian new/sports/etc?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No orders for haggis yet. There will be oat cakes to make the meal even more traditional.


Count me in!


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap:


SINC said:


> Count me in!


:clap::clap: Great. We are starting to get the makings for a party.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP see what happens when an earthquake hits a swimming pool, eggs for breakfast will make you smile and a peek inside a home like you have never seen before in our video.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention this, but it is Sunday and the Whatzit? is also available for your guess. 

It might be tough today!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up a bit late this morning, due to a scheduled power outage for the Town of Lunenburg. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

About time for Sunday Brunch .......... at least here in Lunenburg. Anyone else interested?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, an overcast day here but after all the fog yesterday the hoar frost is stunningly beautiful this morning. If the sun comes out, and it is not supposed to, it would be much better, but this shot will have to do for now. Ever notice how hoar frost never coats pine trees?


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,

Not quite the same as adding sunshine, but a quick stop at the PhotoShop Salon, got it halfway there.

View attachment 75498


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> Not quite the same as adding sunshine, but a quick stop at the PhotoShop Salon, got it halfway there.
> 
> View attachment 75498


Didn't think to touch it up, but just did a 10 second fix in Preview with this result.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting array of pics, Don and Bob. We get the fog here in the east, but never the freezing cold at the same time to see it coat the trees in that manner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, showed Deborah the Whatzit pic and she said that she has seen something like it before .................. but can't place what it might be.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I had no idea what it was either until Bixman sent the answer. Never saw, or even heard of such a thing before, so don't feel bad when you see what it is used for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I had no idea what it was either until Bixman sent the answer. Never saw, or even heard of such a thing before, so don't feel bad when you see what it is used for tomorrow.


My first thought since I had never seen such a thing was something to do with spinning of wool or carding of wool. A wild guess. Deborah just can't place it and if you send me a PM I shall put her out of her misery of knowing but not knowing what it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some 4PM High Tea?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> My first thought since I had never seen such a thing was something to do with spinning of wool or carding of wool. A wild guess. Deborah just can't place it and if you send me a PM I shall put her out of her misery of knowing but not knowing what it is.


Check your email, likely Deborah would not know it either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Check your email, likely Deborah would not know it either.


Got it. Merci. I shall not reveal the contents of the email other than to Deborah.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Check your email, likely Deborah would not know it either.


Sent it on to Deborah and she realized what it was the minute she saw your answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Neighbors of our just invited us over for some haggis next week. Not sure what Deborah said since she is NOT a fan of haggis. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

No fresh haggis for us this week. Deborah said no.  Guess we shall have to have it here in The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saving post #100,000 for The Shang thread. I could not have done it without all of you, my friends. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

The streetlight coming on tonight did what the sun did not today, but nevertheless, illuminated the hoar frost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Don. Quite the sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now it is truly time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP an amazing ping pong ball trick and an inverted aquarium in our video. Also Africa 'Witnessing Birth Of A New Ocean'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP an amazing ping pong ball trick and an inverted aquarium in our video. Also Africa 'Witnessing Birth Of A New Ocean'.


Morning, Don. Amazing ping pong ball trick. :clap::clap:

Also, discovered that it was Ernie Kovacs birthday today in the SAP activity center. Always loved his wacky sense of humor.:lmao: He would have been 98 had he not died so young. :-(


----------



## SINC

I came across this video in my travels online this morning and immediately thought of Marc and Rp. I think they would both enjoy it, as did I, so with fingers crossed that they will too, here it is.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I came across this video in my travels online this morning and immediately thought of Marc and Rp. I think they would both enjoy it, as did I, so with fingers crossed that they will too, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


:lmao::clap::lmao: Do we write in clichés????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Adam Hadwin becomes 1st Canadian to join 59 club - CBC Sports - Golf

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some 4PM High Tea?


----------



## SINC

Today was day four with fog and not a breath of wind which is just building the hoar frost every day. If the sun ever comes out it will be gorgeous for a brief time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Don. Yes, let's hope for some sunshine for you folks and a great picture. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP see a water jet cut a baseball in half, getting a car out of the ditch in Russia and Points To Ponder to make you smile.


----------



## SINC

Another morning of thick fog hangs over us without a bit of wind, now at -8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Rain and +1C here. You seem to be fog bound in your area of AB. Is this normal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Fascinating portraits of First Nation People of Alberta from 1910 - Outdoor Revival

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Another morning of thick fog hangs over us without a bit of wind, now at -8°.


Morning all. Don loved the PTP in SAP today. We should hit 50f today. Just wondering on your fog and such out there....black ice haven or is it warm enough to counter it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?


Good Marc, just cleaning up a few things before we head south. Hoping to leave in the next couple of days while the weather is good for driving.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Rain and +1C here. You seem to be fog bound in your area of AB. Is this normal?


No it's not Marc, fog is not normal for us, especially for so many days in a row.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Fascinating portraits of First Nation People of Alberta from 1910 - Outdoor Revival
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Great find, got it, merci!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don loved the PTP in SAP today. We should hit 50f today. Just wondering on your fog and such out there....black ice haven or is it warm enough to counter it.


The roads are salted so they are not an issue, but the sidewalks, oh my!


----------



## SINC

For those of you who have never seen hoar frost, this is a close up look at how it forms. If only the sun would come out before the wind starts and blows it away in minutes, these pics of our street would be glorious. The gloomy light does nothing for the scene.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good Marc, just cleaning up a few things before we head south. Hoping to leave in the next couple of days while the weather is good for driving.


Bon voyage, mon ami. How long will you stay in Dalton, GA?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No it's not Marc, fog is not normal for us, especially for so many days in a row.


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Burris retires with the third-most passing yards (63,227) and touchdowns (374) in CFL history.

I loved watching him play. He shall be missed.

Henry Burris announces his retirement from the CFL - Ottawa - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Great find, got it, merci!


Thought so. Very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and the rain is getting heavier and the winds stronger. We shall need to batten down the hatches overnight .......... and try to force the doxies outside, as we are in for a real nor'easter ........ but without the snow.


----------



## Rps

Don, I'm thinking about his is a candidate for SAP

In the greatest days of the British Empire, a new commanding officer was sent to a jungle outpost to relieve the retiring colonel. 


After welcoming his replacement and showing the courtesies (gin and tonic, cucumber sandwiches) that protocol decrees, the retiring colonel said - "You must meet Captain Smithers, my right-hand man, God, he's really the strength of this office. His talent is simply boundless."


Smithers was summoned and introduced to the new CO, who was surprised to meet a toothless, hairless, scabbed and pockmarked specimen of humanity, a particularly unattractive man less than three foot tall.
"Smithers, old man, tell your new CO about yourself."


"Well, sir, I graduated with honours from Sandhurst, joined the regiment and won the Military Cross and Bar after three expeditions behind enemy lines. 
I've represented Great Britain in equestrian events and won a Silver Medal in the middleweight division of the Olympics. 
I have researched the history of ...."


Here the colonel interrupted, "Yes, yes, never mind that Smithers, the CO can find all that in your file. 
Tell him about the day you told the witch doctor to get nicked."


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Bon voyage, mon ami. How long will you stay in Dalton, GA?


Hi Marc, I'm hoping for two or so weeks, we will see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, I'm thinking about his is a candidate for SAP
> 
> In the greatest days of the British Empire, a new commanding officer was sent to a jungle outpost to relieve the retiring colonel.
> 
> 
> After welcoming his replacement and showing the courtesies (gin and tonic, cucumber sandwiches) that protocol decrees, the retiring colonel said - "You must meet Captain Smithers, my right-hand man, God, he's really the strength of this office. His talent is simply boundless."
> 
> 
> Smithers was summoned and introduced to the new CO, who was surprised to meet a toothless, hairless, scabbed and pockmarked specimen of humanity, a particularly unattractive man less than three foot tall.
> "Smithers, old man, tell your new CO about yourself."
> 
> 
> "Well, sir, I graduated with honours from Sandhurst, joined the regiment and won the Military Cross and Bar after three expeditions behind enemy lines.
> I've represented Great Britain in equestrian events and won a Silver Medal in the middleweight division of the Olympics.
> I have researched the history of ...."
> 
> 
> Here the colonel interrupted, "Yes, yes, never mind that Smithers, the CO can find all that in your file.
> Tell him about the day you told the witch doctor to get nicked."


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I'm hoping for two or so weeks, we will see.


Not that long a stay. Two plus months would have gotten you past Winter in your area of ON. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Dr.G. View Post
> Bon voyage, mon ami. How long will you stay in Dalton, GA?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marc, I'm hoping for two or so weeks, we will see.
Click to expand...


I trust some of the storms and weather devastation will have all disappeared from that area they got recently, if it's even close.

They sure got some heavy damage but I guess that's a long distance away in the South East areas:
Georgia storm toll reaches 18; 'It sounded like a freight train'


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I trust some of the storms and weather devastation will have all disappeared from that area they got recently, if it's even close.
> 
> They sure got some heavy damage but I guess that's a long distance away in the South East areas:
> Georgia storm toll reaches 18; 'It sounded like a freight train'


The storms were focused in the Valdosta, GA area, which is the southeastern area, and Dalton is way up in the hills in northeastern GA. I lived in Waycross, GA for two years, about 100 miles from Valdosta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Roaring winds and rain pounded the northeastern side of my house. Sounded like a train outside. Then, for a moment, it seemed to stop, much like being in the eye of a hurricane. I rushed the doxies outside during this short respite. Now, they have been fed and I think I too shall take their lead and go back to bed. See you all later. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a look at the demise of the hoar frost, a tipping boxes prank and an unexpected weather guy in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? No sunshine yet your way? Lots of fog here but with +7C temps it is just foggy outside.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? No sunshine yet your way? Lots of fog here but with +7C temps it is just foggy outside.


Sure Marc, a coffee would be great. We too are socked in with heavy fog and the hoar frost we lost yesterday has been replaced this morning. Pics on SAP today show what happens to hoar frost when the sun comes out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure Marc, a coffee would be great. We too are socked in with heavy fog and the hoar frost we lost yesterday has been replaced this morning. Pics on SAP today show what happens to hoar frost when the sun comes out.


Coffee coming right up. Our fog is lifting a bit, but at least the winds have died down and the rain has stopped after yesterday's nor'easter.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burns_supper

Starting to get things ready now. Tonight is the big night.


----------



## eMacMan

The cops may be skeptical, but I have to believe the lady.
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/driver-to...cause-the-wind-was-pushing-her-114059724.html

I drive a car that doesn't have enough power to hurt itself. Still when I am heading east with a typical chinook at my tail, every time I glance down at the speedometer it has crept up to 120 KPH or 20K over the limit. Apply the brakes rinse and repeat.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The cops may be skeptical, but I have to believe the lady.
> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/driver-to...cause-the-wind-was-pushing-her-114059724.html
> 
> I drive a car that doesn't have enough power to hurt itself. Still when I am heading east with a typical chinook at my tail, every time I glance down at the speedometer it has crept up to 120 KPH or 20K over the limit. Apply the brakes rinse and repeat.


Parts of western NL and Cape Breton, NS have winds strong enough to blow trucks off of the road, so pushing a car a bit faster is reasonable.


----------



## SINC

The sun is out and the view is beautiful with a fresh new hoar frost in place.


----------



## pm-r

> The sun is out and the view is beautiful with a fresh new hoar frost in place.



WOW!! Beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The sun is out and the view is beautiful with a fresh new hoar frost in place.


Amazing. That is all frozen fog?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!! Beautiful.


:clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Amazing. That is all frozen fog?


Well, sort of I guess.

Here is what it looks like close up on our artificial tree that lights up at night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, sort of I guess.
> 
> Here is what it looks like close up on our artificial tree that lights up at night.


Amazing. A great macro shot of the ice crystals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Who wants a second portion of haggis?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oy! A haggis hangover ......... luckily, no Scotch was involved.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are either up early or late by the time of this post. 

Today on SAO, the FBI in action gif, Three Straight Half Court Shots in our video and bar stools that make you look twice.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you are either up early or late by the time of this post.
> 
> Today on SAO, the FBI in action gif, Three Straight Half Court Shots in our video and bar stools that make you look twice.


Too full from four servings of haggis ........................ :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee ...................... or the last of the haggis and oat cakes?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have some freshly brewed coffee ready for anyone up and about this morning.


----------



## SINC

EhMac has been down for most of the morning here. Double checked with "is this site up or just down for me?" and they too said it was down.

Now that it is back up, I could use a coffee. Ann is at the dentist this morning so am killing time online, likely no surprise to anyone here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Your afternoon smile...

Three men, including one who works for the state, were fishing on Lake George when they saw what looked like someone actually walking across the water. It was the Lord himself, who walked across the water and stepped into the boat in which they were fishing. 

When the three astonished men had settled down enough to speak, the first guy asked, “Oh Lord and Savior, I’ve suffered from back pain ever since I survived an attack in the Gulf War, praise be Your name, can you help me?” The Lord smiled, touched the man’s body, and the pain was gone.

The second man, who wore very thick soda-bottle-bottom glasses, said, “Oh Lord, King of the Universe, can you help me with my vision?” The Lord smiled and touched the man’s eyes, and instantly the man had 20/20 vision. 

When the Lord turned to the third worker, an employee from the State, the state worker said defensively,”Don’t touch me! I’m on long-term disability!”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Your afternoon smile...
> 
> Three men, including one who works for the state, were fishing on Lake George when they saw what looked like someone actually walking across the water. It was the Lord himself, who walked across the water and stepped into the boat in which they were fishing.
> 
> When the three astonished men had settled down enough to speak, the first guy asked, “Oh Lord and Savior, I’ve suffered from back pain ever since I survived an attack in the Gulf War, praise be Your name, can you help me?” The Lord smiled, touched the man’s body, and the pain was gone.
> 
> The second man, who wore very thick soda-bottle-bottom glasses, said, “Oh Lord, King of the Universe, can you help me with my vision?” The Lord smiled and touched the man’s eyes, and instantly the man had 20/20 vision.
> 
> When the Lord turned to the third worker, an employee from the State, the state worker said defensively,”Don’t touch me! I’m on long-term disability!”


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Having some left over haggis for supper tonight. :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is up and ready to go with a video that is sure to make you hold your breath and a furry little guy who doesn't want the petting to stop.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is up and ready to go with a video that is sure to make you hold your breath and a furry little guy who doesn't want the petting to stop.


Morning, Don. Coffee? Will check out SAP once I finish my morning reading of overnight postings in my web course. Later ...........


----------



## SINC

Coffee is good. I have been busy selecting more vids for SAP and have found some real gems to present in the days ahead, most of it feel good stuff to brighten your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee is good. I have been busy selecting more vids for SAP and have found some real gems to present in the days ahead, most of it feel good stuff to brighten your day.


Still want the coffee? That vid of the pickup truck was amazing. I thought for sure it was going into the water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mystery messages engraved into Scotland's rocks up to 5,000 years ago might soon be unveiled using 3D scans

Don, some more SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Still want the coffee? That vid of the pickup truck was amazing. I thought for sure it was going into the water.


Yep, so did I Marc.


----------



## Rps

Your morning smile....
The driver of a huge trailer lost control of his rig, plowed into an empty toll booth and smashed it to pieces. He climbed down from the wreckage and within a matter of minutes, a truck pulled up and discharged a crew of workers.
The men picked up each broken piece of the former tollbooth and spread some kind of creamy substance on it. Then they began fitting the pieces together. In less than a half hour, they had the entire tollbooth reconstructed and looking good as new.
"Astonishing!" the truck driver said to the crew chief. "What was the white stuff you used to get all the pieces together?"
The crew chief said, "Oh, that was tollgate booth paste."


----------



## SINC

Good one Rp, grabbed it for SAP with thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, so did I Marc.


I thought that the two planks were going to split.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Your morning smile....
> The driver of a huge trailer lost control of his rig, plowed into an empty toll booth and smashed it to pieces. He climbed down from the wreckage and within a matter of minutes, a truck pulled up and discharged a crew of workers.
> The men picked up each broken piece of the former tollbooth and spread some kind of creamy substance on it. Then they began fitting the pieces together. In less than a half hour, they had the entire tollbooth reconstructed and looking good as new.
> "Astonishing!" the truck driver said to the crew chief. "What was the white stuff you used to get all the pieces together?"
> The crew chief said, "Oh, that was tollgate booth paste."


:lmao::clap::lmao: A great spoonerism.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good one Rp, grabbed it for SAP with thanks!


Thought so. That site has unique items every day or so.


----------



## SINC

I hear Apple is going into the wine business.

Their vineyard will produce every variety of wine ... except ports.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I hear Apple is going into the wine business.
> 
> Their vineyard will produce every variety of wine ... except ports.




+1!!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I hear Apple is going into the wine business.
> 
> Their vineyard will produce every variety of wine ... except ports.


:lmao::clap::lmao:

I hope that this does better than their attempt to buy out Ben and Jerry ....... in an attempt to corner the market on quality iScream.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a doggone good time as one goes goes fishing while another shows you how you could never be this happy. A chuckle today called the miscommunication too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a doggone good time as one goes goes fishing while another shows you how you could never be this happy. A chuckle today called the miscommunication too.


Morning, Don. Lots of dog pics in SAP today.

“Why was that?”


----------



## Dr.G.

12 hours since my last post. Things are slow here in The Shang today.


----------



## SINC

Just got back from filling up the Suzuki for Ann. She has trouble with the locking gas cap so a little graphite fixed that. Fuel today was 94.9 at the neighbourhood Shell and 94.4 at the city centre Shell so wouldn't save anything by driving there. Fill up took $40.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got back from filling up the Suzuki for Ann. She has trouble with the locking gas cap so a little graphite fixed that. Fuel today was 94.9 at the neighbourhood Shell and 94.4 at the city centre Shell so wouldn't save anything by driving there. Fill up took $40.


Wow, that is about ten cents less than here in Lunenburg, NS. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

> Fuel today was 94.9 at the neighborhood Shell and 94.4 at the city centre Shell



Wow and nice and it seems to be on a downward trend but has only just recently started to do so locally.

It seems the gas pricing folks aren't paying much heed to Donald Trump or the Eastern oil tycoons.

We're generally running about 117.9 around here lately, but our local co-op saves us about .06/l with membership rebate.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow and nice and it seems to be on a downward trend but has only just recently started to do so locally.
> 
> It seems the gas pricing folks aren't paying much heed to Donald Trump or the Eastern oil tycoons.
> 
> We're generally running about 117.9 around here lately, but our local co-op saves us about .06/l with membership rebate.


Patrick, that is high, even with the discount.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at tigers in the wild in our gif, a musical video to get your foot tappin' and a Potoo bird is native to Venezuela, but oh so weird.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Another eclectic SAP. You amaze me with the varied items you are able to find each and every day. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch will soon be served. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all, today on SAP… …



And don't forget a Sunday Whatzit? that appears to be the skeleton representation of an African Elephant Foot.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> And don't forget a Sunday Whatzit? that appears to be the skeleton representation of an African Elephant Foot.


At first I thought it was the hand of one of our Senators awaiting a hand out, but upon further looking I think you are correct...not sure about Africa or Indian but it looks like it might be an elephants foot......remember when people carried rabbit's foot around, good thing elephants did bring us luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> At first I thought it was the hand of one of our Senators awaiting a hand out, but upon further looking I think you are correct...not sure about Africa or Indian but it looks like it might be an elephants foot......remember when people carried rabbit's foot around, good thing elephants did bring us luck.


:lmao::lmao:

I thought it was the hand of the last Toronto Maple Leaf player to hold the Stanley Cup aloft.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> 
> I thought it was the hand of the last Toronto Maple Leaf player to hold the Stanley Cup aloft.


You are most certainly correct on this😇😇


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You are most certainly correct on this&#55357;&#56839;&#55357;&#56839;


Great minds think alike, mon ami. 

Getting ready for the trip to GA .............. or are you there already?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, hoping to leave Tuesday, just checking the weather along the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, hoping to leave Tuesday, just checking the weather along the way.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> At first I thought it was the hand of one of our Senators awaiting a hand out,


Good point and fairly accurate — dead and stupid enough not to know which way to hold their hand to save the handout slipping through their fingers.



> not sure about Africa or Indian


If you can figure it out from this, you're a better man than i… 

_*Differences Between African and Asian Elephants*_

Toenails:
Toenails in the two different species of African elephants vary. As they do between the African and Asian elephants.
African forest elephant	5 nails on front feet	4 on the back
African savanna elephant	4 nails on front feet	3 on the back
Asian elephant	5 nails on front feet	4 on the back (rarely 5)
Differences Between African and Asian elephants


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The Doxie Deer Alert Alarm went off early this morning.  Still, time to get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too am up early to get SAP online. Today meet Brian Shaw in our video who is 6’8" and weighs 400 pounds. He eats a dozen eggs for breakfast. He can lift a car. But he's too wide to sit in an armchair.


----------



## SINC

Marc,here is something that might help you understand why I can sleep after a coffee. Once you know how caffeine and sleep work individually, coffee naps actually make a lot of sense.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/sallytamar...p-of-your-life?utm_term=.en484m6vw#.ueAZdAn62


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc,here is something that might help you understand why I can sleep after a coffee. Once you know how caffeine and sleep work individually, coffee naps actually make a lot of sense.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/sallytamar...p-of-your-life?utm_term=.en484m6vw#.ueAZdAn62


I love naps, but NOT after coffee. A doxie or two next to me is what helps me to drift off for a nap. Still, any port in a storm if it helps you to nap. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too am up early to get SAP online. Today meet Brian Shaw in our video who is 6’8" and weighs 400 pounds. He eats a dozen eggs for breakfast. He can lift a car. But he's too wide to sit in an armchair.


Draken Harald HÃ¥rfagre -World's largest modern-day Viking ship arrives in Canada after 6-week transatlantic journey


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video You've Got a Friend In Me. Live performance by 4-year-old Claire Ryann and her Dad. And remember Olga Korbut?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, I remember Olga Korbut. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mars, Venus and the moon to put on astronomical dance Tuesday - British Columbia - CBC News

Here are Venus and a crescent moon from yesterday.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video You've Got a Friend In Me. Live performance by 4-year-old Claire Ryann and her Dad. And remember Olga Korbut?


Sinc, you sure that's Olga Korbut?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, you sure that's Olga Korbut?


It is Korbut as the imposed type from the TV screen states. The lighting is terrible giving her a rather dark complexion, but if you look closely the pigtails with pink ribbons on the sides of her head convinced me it was indeed her. That and who else had that ability on the parallel bars?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> It is Korbut as the imposed type from the TV screen states. The lighting is terrible giving her a rather dark complexion, but if you look closely the pigtails with pink ribbons on the sides of her head convinced me it was indeed her. That and who else had that ability on the parallel bars?


That must be it, as I always remember her with blonde hair! She certainly was great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That must be it, as I always remember her with blonde hair! She certainly was great.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrDtXx87C38[/ame]

A great performance.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl9QpC8_LiE

Now, Nadia Comaneci in the 1976 Olympics was truly amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a Corgi in the snow, 'The Most Unusual Cars In The World' in our video and 'Obama Lama Ding-Dong' is back!
!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a Corgi in the snow, 'The Most Unusual Cars In The World' in our video and 'Obama Lama Ding-Dong' is back!
> !


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Our doxies do the same thing in the snow. Actually, it is not good for their backs but eventually they plow their way through the snow to make paths.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Stone of Destiny - the legendary stone upon which the true kings of Scotland have been coronated

Don, for you and SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

It stopped snowing and we are at 0C. We got about five inches, so I shall shovel the driveway tomorrow morning. The doxies are loving running through the snow in the backyard, since it is just the right height for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Groundhog Day. Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP our video figure skating on top of the world, a whoops on a scooter and a look at some odd seat covers.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP our video figure skating on top of the world, a whoops on a scooter and a look at some odd seat covers.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Will check out SAP once I clear my driveway of yesterday's snow. Later .........


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally cleared my driveway. Now, to sit back with a fresh cup of coffee and SAP.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, hope this does not affect Lunenburg, Marc.

New report suggests sea level rise could swamp Halifax's Armdale Roundabout - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, hope this does not affect Lunenburg, Marc.
> 
> New report suggests sea level rise could swamp Halifax's Armdale Roundabout - Nova Scotia - CBC News


Well, we can see the Lunenburg Harbor and then the Atlantic Ocean from the bottom of my street. Not sure how high above sea level we are here.


----------



## pm-r

> Not sure how high above sea level we are here.


Just check with Google Earth.app or maybe even Google Maps.

I know that Google Earth.app can show your exact elevation, and maybe Google Maps.


Edit:
Or, try:
What is my elevation?
or
https://whataltitude.com


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just check with Google Earth.app or maybe even Google Maps.
> 
> I know that Google Earth.app can show your exact elevation, and maybe Google Maps.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Or, try:
> What is my elevation?
> or
> https://whataltitude.com


Once you get a block or so away from Lunenburg Harbor, you are 15 feet according to that elevation link. I would say that we are about 35-50 feet above that elevation.


----------



## pm-r

Try Google Earth.app.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Try Google Earth.app.


Tried it but could not get an elevation of my house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Tried it but could not get an elevation of my house.



Works for me once I enter our address:

i.e.:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Works for me once I enter our address:
> 
> i.e.:


I shall have to try it again to see if it works this time. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early due to the Doxie Deer Defense System. There were six deer just wandering up our street in search of bird feeders.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP be amazed at a card trick like you have never seen before called, Shin Lim / A Message. Also a complicated display of juggling by two people and to round it all off, the guy who lost his TV tray.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP be amazed at a card trick like you have never seen before called, Shin Lim / A Message. Also a complicated display of juggling by two people and to round it all off, the guy who lost his TV tray.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Sadly, that new TV tray is a Newfoundlander. Interesting jugglers and an amazing card trick. Watched it twice and still could not figure out how he did some of the illusions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia – the province of love | The Chronicle Herald

Lunenburg was not even on the radar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Taking anti-inflammatories during cold or flu may boost heart attack risk - Health - CBC News

Luckily, I have stopped taking all anti-inflammatory painkillers for my arthritic knees due to my heart condition. As well, I get a yearly flu shot and have avoided the flu for years.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Taking anti-inflammatories during cold or flu may boost heart attack risk - Health - CBC News
> 
> Luckily, I have stopped taking all anti-inflammatory painkillers for my arthritic knees due to my heart condition. As well, I get a yearly flu shot and have avoided the flu for years.


Me too Marc, I only take Tylenol extra strength or prescribed Tylenol 3 for intense pain and happily haven't had a 3 in a couple of months now. Matter of fact, not even an extra strength either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too Marc, I only take Tylenol extra strength or prescribed Tylenol 3 for intense pain and happily haven't had a 3 in a couple of months now. Matter of fact, not even an extra strength either.


Good to hear. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a great video on a dog saving another dog, two birds with one stone and a doctors advice.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a great video on a dog saving another dog, two birds with one stone and a doctors advice.


That was an amazing clip about the dog rescue. :clap:

The doctor's advice was necessary. 

And "booth paste" .................. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That was an amazing clip about the dog rescue. :clap:
> 
> The doctor's advice was necessary.
> 
> And "booth paste" .................. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


Yes indeed, and thanks to Rp for the booth paste.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes indeed, and thanks to Rp for the booth paste.


A unique spoonerism. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yukon Quest: The toughest dog sled race in the world*begins - The Globe and Mail

This year, I am betting on the team of doxies to win. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hope is not the conviction that something will turn out well, but the certainty that something makes sense regardless of how it turns out."
Vaclav Havel


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all to Superbowl Sunday. Whose playing anyway, I never watch the NFL?

Today on SAP a video of Green Onions / Peter Gunn Medley that i had never heard before, is that a cat, catfishing? and The Quest To Return Tomatoes To Their Full-Flavoured Glory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I know who is playing in the Super Bowl, but shall not watch, especially the half time show. I will watch the highlights once the game is over.

Care for some coffee if you are still up?


----------



## SINC

Back up now Marc, so a coffee is needed. Forgot to mention the Whatzit? today that should be fairly easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall be taking orders for Sunday Brunch ............. once I finish my own brunch. :love2:


----------



## SINC

I'm thinking sausage McMuffin with a hash brown this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm thinking sausage McMuffin with a hash brown this morning.


We could do that, Don.


----------



## eMacMan

We are about half way through a 3-4 day storm. Highway 3 is closed just a few miles west of us. At this point we already have about 50-60cm of fairly fluffy $#!7 with today and tomorrow still on tap. 

Will be starting today's first round of shoveling after a good breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We are about half way through a 3-4 day storm. Highway 3 is closed just a few miles west of us. At this point we already have about 50-60cm of fairly fluffy $#!7 with today and tomorrow still on tap.
> 
> Will be starting today's first round of shoveling after a good breakfast.


Wow!!! Haven't experienced that sort of snow since we left St. John's, NL. Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> … … Forgot to mention the Whatzit? today that should be fairly easy.




I believe those are sold as a long handled Universal Barbecue Grill Scraper.

And I wouldn't be surprised if someone didn't use it for some furniture refinishing and scraping projects.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> We are about half way through a 3-4 day storm. Highway 3 is closed just a few miles west of us. At this point we already have about 50-60cm of fairly fluffy $#!7 with today and tomorrow still on tap.
> 
> Will be starting today's first round of shoveling after a good breakfast.





Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!! Haven't experienced that sort of snow since we left St. John's, NL. Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Bonne chance.


So we shoveled 20cm yesterday, 50cm before noon today, then another 10cm on round 3. With the heavier snowfalls predicted for tonight and tomorrow. As far as staying warm -17°C is nothing when working that hard. 

Unfortunately what little wind there is is blowing from the Al Gore Snowbank back into my face but there is no other place to put it.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> So we shoveled 20cm yesterday, 50cm before noon today, then another 10cm on round 3. With the heavier snowfalls predicted for tonight and tomorrow. As far as staying warm -17°C is nothing when working that hard.
> 
> Unfortunately what little wind there is is blowing from the Al Gore Snowbank back into my face but there is no other place to put it.


Do you have a big snow blower, Bob? Luckily, with temps that cold the snow will be light. I hated the 50-75cm snowstorms in St. John's that were wind blown wet snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to the sounding of the Doxie Deer Defense Alert System sounding off this morning. So, I have started the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good to know the coffee is on on a very crisp morning here. Today on SAP our video features Amazing Grace like never before, cats and a dinner bell and How Many Cheese Slices Belong On A Grilled Cheese Sandwich?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good to know the coffee is on on a very crisp morning here. Today on SAP our video features Amazing Grace like never before, cats and a dinner bell and How Many Cheese Slices Belong On A Grilled Cheese Sandwich?


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. 

Loved The Piano Guys and their rendition of Amazing Grace.

Good to know that I was making my grilled cheese sandwiches with just the right amount of cheese.


----------



## eMacMan

Shoveled another 20 cm over two rounds yesterday afternoon. Looks like at least 50 cm more over night. I really have no place left to put the 5#...

One more night of a really hearty stew before we dip into the emergency rations in the freezer. Hopefully the snowplows will get things cleaned up before those run low.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Shoveled another 20 cm over two rounds yesterday afternoon. Looks like at least 50 cm more over night. I really have no place left to put the 5#...
> 
> One more night of a really hearty stew before we dip into the emergency rations in the freezer. Hopefully the snowplows will get things cleaned up before those run low.


Bonne chance, Bob. Sounds like you folks are really getting pounded. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night a bit early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. Just awaiting SAP to upload as a couple of small changes resulted in an upload of 1,023 files, about 1,000 more than normal. That could take an hour to complete. Just what I did not need on the morning I have to have Ann at the Royal Alex hospital for 7:00 a.m. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. Just awaiting SAP to upload as a couple of small changes resulted in an upload of 1,023 files, about 1,000 more than normal. That could take an hour to complete. Just what I did not need on the morning I have to have Ann at the Royal Alex hospital for 7:00 a.m. Later.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee while you wait for SAP to load?

Routine hospital visit for Ann I hope.


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc. As for Ann, it is a colonoscopy and she has been up all night drinking that crap they give you. Yuk.

And for SAP, 330 of 1,023 files done in 40 minutes. This is going to be a long procedure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc. As for Ann, it is a colonoscopy and she has been up all night drinking that crap they give you. Yuk.
> 
> And for SAP, 330 of 1,023 files done in 40 minutes. This is going to be a long procedure.


Bonne chance on all counts, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance on all counts, mon ami. Paix.


One hour and 10 minutes into the upload.


----------



## SINC

An hour and 45 minutes and nearly done.


----------



## SINC

Four minutes shy of two hours later, today on SAP Merle Haggard doing impressions and ingenuity on a plate!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Have you ever felt a little mbuki-mvuki?" No. 

"Who knew about Canada?" No. 

Thanks to SAP, I now know that today, back in 1888, Émile Zola Was Put on Trial for Publishing "J'Accuse".


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all. Just awaiting SAP to upload as a couple of small changes resulted in an upload of 1,023 files, about 1,000 more than normal. That could take an hour to complete. Just what I did not need on the morning I have to have Ann at the Royal Alex hospital for 7:00 a.m. Later.




Do you have any idea what the problem is or what caused it??

That's a bummer and a waste of your time when only 23± files were actually needed.


----------



## SINC

Back home with Ann and all went well. Now perhaps a nap is in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back home with Ann and all went well. Now perhaps a nap is in order.


:clap::clap::clap::yawn:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Do you have any idea what the problem is or what caused it??
> 
> That's a bummer and a waste of your time when only 23± files were actually needed.


Yesterday I added a new logo to the forum page after I had loaded the page itself. I then went o the file for today immediately after and inserted the same logo. That apparently triggered the huge upload today as far as I can tell.

Aso I had been getting complaints from quite a few folks that the main page was 'stuck' on January 31. The only way I could help them was to send them a link to the February archives which in every case seemed to 'boot' their browser back into proper rotation of the site and allowed them to access each day as it was published.

I suspect a glitch occurred when I uploaded the February 1 files. When I saw what was happening this morning, I gambled that it might just cure that glitch and things would return to normal. With not a single complaint today, for the first day in many, I suspect that triggered the cure and all is now well.

At least that is all I can figure, so will stick to that story.


----------



## SINC

I also just added the new SAP logo to the main page today and it only uploaded six files, which is normal, further strengthening my hope that all is now in good working order.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Yesterday I added a new logo to the forum page after I had loaded the page itself. I then went o the file for today immediately after and inserted the same logo. That apparently triggered the huge upload today as far as I can tell.
> 
> Aso I had been getting complaints from quite a few folks that the main page was 'stuck' on January 31. The only way I could help them was to send them a link to the February archives which in every case seemed to 'boot' their browser back into proper rotation of the site and allowed them to access each day as it was published.
> 
> I suspect a glitch occurred when I uploaded the February 1 files. When I saw what was happening this morning, I gambled that it might just cure that glitch and things would return to normal. With not a single complaint today, for the first day in many, I suspect that triggered the cure and all is now well.
> 
> At least that is all I can figure, so will stick to that story.


Don I did not have that issue, however I have my browser set to delete cookies at the end of session.


----------



## pm-r

I'm always amazed as to how you do it all and maintain things so well but I haven't seen any sign of your new logo.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'm always amazed as to how you do it all and maintain things so well but I haven't seen any sign of your new logo.


As I mentioned I added it about an hour ago. It is right at the top of the main page. And the forum too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I also just added the new SAP logo to the main page today and it only uploaded six files, which is normal, further strengthening my hope that all is now in good working order.


Cool. That's the universal symbol for "telepathy 'spoken' here".


----------



## eMacMan

Still snowed in. Did not bother trying to expand the shoveled areas today. With temps in the -20s and a bit of a wind, it seemed a good day to recuperate.

Still in pretty good shape, but supplies of chocolate are exhausted. 

Tomorrow looking much nicer, after we hit -30°C tonight. 

In the meantime maybe the Doxie express could bring some chocolate?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Still snowed in. Did not bother trying to expand the shoveled areas today. With temps in the -20s and a bit of a wind, it seemed a good day to recuperate.
> 
> Still in pretty good shape, but supplies of chocolate are exhausted.
> 
> Tomorrow looking much nicer, after we hit -30°C tonight.
> 
> In the meantime maybe the Doxie express could bring some chocolate?


On its way, mon ami. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## eMacMan

Merci!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Merci!


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting drone picture of the Lunenburg harbor and downtown (aka "old town" ..... I live off to the left in what is called as "new town")


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some OtHD coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept in a bit, but I was just done after a very long day yesterday and needed the rest.

Today on SAP it's puppy day in our gif called 'cuteness overload', a bunch more in WEBBITS and a soothing video with Gerry Rafferty doing an old favourite, Baker Street.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally finished clearing away the driveway of all the wet snow and sleet. Just in time for tomorrow's snowstorm.


----------



## SINC

Sitting in the barbershop waiting my turn.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sitting in the barbershop waiting my turn.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sitting in the barbershop waiting my turn.


How did your haircut go? I had mine yesterday and got a fine cut.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How did your haircut go? I had mine yesterday and got a fine cut.


Well now, let's see, before top, after bottom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looking good, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a fireworks display like you have never seen before, a little girl experiencing her first rain in our gif and 'three things that tell the truth'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Little Girl's First Rainfall! = sweet

When you are dissatisfied and would like to go back to youth, think of Algebra. = VERY true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some freshly brewed coffee is ready. Deborah is off buying provisions in case we have to hunker down until the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tiger Woods: 'I'll never feel great again' - CNN.com

Sad. I was never a Tiger Woods fan, but it is hard to see him fade away like this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to go into "hunker down" mode. Not sure of the power lasting until the weekend with lots of snow/freezing rain/very strong winds about to hit us in this part of NS. A classic nor'easter we are being told. Wish us luck. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Wow three more inches last night. Much warmer so this stuff is heavy. Managed to get that shoveled just in time for the rain. 

Hope the roof is up to the load.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Wow three more inches last night. Much warmer so this stuff is heavy. Managed to get that shoveled just in time for the rain.
> 
> Hope the roof is up to the load.


That is always a concern, Bob. Our roof has such a steep slant that the snow does not build up too deep on it. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow is starting to fall ........................


----------



## Dr.G.

20cm down so far. Will have to go out soon and dig out a patch of ground for the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night to go out and shovel. See you all ............ I hope ........... for some TGIF coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a rabbit fends off a hawk in our gif, an Ann Margaret and Tina Turner duet in our video and Movies Get Immersive: Indoor Drive-In Coming To Nashville.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I shall check out SAP once the coffee brews. 30cm of overnight snow drifted in the driveway and backyard, so it is going to be an all day session of clearing away all this snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

"People who DON'T take risks generally make about two big mistakes a year.
People who DO take risks generally make about two big mistakes a year."
~Peter Drucker~


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I got the driveway clear of the overnight snow, as well as digging a path for the doxies in the backyard. Sadly, 30+cm is being forecast for Monday, and 25+cm of fresh snow is in the forecast for next Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, did you know where the bricks are coming from to build Trump's wall?, a man save a fawn that fell into a window well in our video and an invisible train is coming to Japan in 2018.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, did you know where the bricks are coming from to build Trump's wall?, a man save a fawn that fell into a window well in our video and an invisible train is coming to Japan in 2018.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Did not know where those bricks were being made ................. or how the wall was going to be paid for .......... or by whom?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just have time for a quick cup of java before I head back to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just have time for a quick cup of java before I head back to bed.


Maybe you are once again up and then will want a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just brewed a fresh pot of coffee for Don and me, but there is enough to share if anyone is in need of a morning pick-me-up. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe you are once again up and then will want a fresh cup of coffee.


Yep, am so and will so, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, am so and will so, thanks.


Good. Maybe we can find some Montreal style bagels as well. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good. Maybe we can find some Montreal style bagels as well. :love2:


I would rather have a lightly fried, very runny white and yolk egg, and toast to dip in it, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I would rather have a lightly fried, very runny white and yolk egg, and toast to dip in it, thanks.


OK. Coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/travel/1440902-tall-ships-return-to-n.s.

This should be very interesting to see comes July.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Stone of Destiny - the legendary stone upon which the true kings of Scotland have been coronated

Don, not sure if I shared this with you before.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, not sure if I shall be able to be online tomorrow, so you will have to make coffee for everyone. Merci.

As well, my Whatzit guess is a pipe cleaner. Let me know if I am correct.  Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> http://thechronicleherald.ca/travel/1440902-tall-ships-return-to-n.s.
> 
> This should be very interesting to see comes July.


Tried early this morning and just now and get the same dead link so not sure what the post concerns Marc.

Here is what I get:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The Stone of Destiny - the legendary stone upon which the true kings of Scotland have been coronated
> 
> Don, not sure if I shared this with you before.


I beleive you did Marc, but I kind of forgot about it. I picked it up this time, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all .............. I hope .............. tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Tried early this morning and just now and get the same dead link so not sure what the post concerns Marc.
> 
> Here is what I get:




I think this is the correct/working URP Marc meant:
http://thechronicleherald.ca/travel/1440902-tall-ships-return-to-n.s.

Not sure why his link doesn't work as they look about the saker with a quick glance.

Edit:
Nope, the ehmac.ca site seems to be messing up the url or something.

Try this and then choose the top hit:
Search | The Chronicle Herald

That should get one to:
Tall Ships return to N.S.
THE CHRONICLE HERALD 
Published February 11, 2017 - 2:32pm 
Last Updated February 11, 2017 - 2:42pm


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit?, a cheetah uses its tail for balance in our gif, an orange alligator in WEBBITS and seeing a guitar strummed from the inside in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, Today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit?, a cheetah uses its tail for balance in our gif, an orange alligator in WEBBITS and seeing a guitar strummed from the inside in our video.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still awake?

Right to the point . . . :lmao:

Interesting fact about the cheetah.

I shall stick with my early guess for the Whatzit of pipe cleaners. Although, actually looking at the items, they look more like plumb bobs or fishing weights ........... but they could be used also to clean pipe ........... just not the smoking kind.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yep a coffee would be good, as I gather more material to replace the stuff I used today. Tomorrow is in the can as well now. And for the record, you just solved the Whatzit? for the day as they are indeed fishing weights. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yep a coffee would be good, as I gather more material to replace the stuff I used today. Tomorrow is in the can as well now. And for the record, you just solved the Whatzit? for the day as they are indeed fishing weights. :clap:


Coming right up, Don.

Since I don't fish, that was a lucky guess on my part.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, I thought that answer was a bit fishy! 

Time to head back to bed. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tried early this morning and just now and get the same dead link so not sure what the post concerns Marc.
> 
> Here is what I get:


Tall ships are coming to NS harbors this summer. Should be a SAP worthy photo op. I shall send you some pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, I thought that answer was a bit fishy!
> 
> Time to head back to bed. Later.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Almost time for Sunday morning brunch. Any special orders for today?


----------



## SINC

Well, lemme see, how about a hash brown patty with some scrambled eggs and toast? Maybe even some strawberry jam for the toast and a glass of clear apple juice?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, lemme see, how about a hash brown patty with some scrambled eggs and toast? Maybe even some strawberry jam for the toast and a glass of clear apple juice?


Wow, I shall join you in this brunch, Don. All my favorites. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Not looking good for the next 48 hours.


----------



## SINC

Wow, that is a ton of snow Marc, thank goodness it melts quickly out there. Fingers crossed your power stays on and you can keep us informed as things progress. Stay safe.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, I shall join you in this brunch, Don. All my favorites. :love2:


I thought that would be the case.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I thought that would be the case.


It would have to be whole wheat toast, or else a bagel or rye bread.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, that is a ton of snow Marc, thank goodness it melts quickly out there. Fingers crossed your power stays on and you can keep us informed as things progress. Stay safe.


It is the winds that most are worried about since they will be gusting upwards of 100km/h.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It would have to be whole wheat toast, or else a bagel or rye bread.


I could live with any whole grain bread as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I could live with any whole grain bread as well.


Great minds think alike. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/dachshundly/videos/1809851822598187/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


Yes, this is about right .............. for doxie owners.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, I shall join you in this brunch, Don. All my favorites. :love2:



As long as there are no soft runny yolks involved for Marc I understand. 

Missing a treat there Marc…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> As long as there are no soft runny yolks involved for Marc I understand.
> 
> Missing a treat there Marc…


Patrick, it is scrambled or nothing for me. I have tried my son's poached eggs, but prefer scrambled. Runny yolks ..................... XX) To each their own.

How is Life treating you today, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

Excuse me, but it is time to slip out to the garage and watch the final couple of hours of the Pebble Beach Pro-Am to see if Jordan Speith can hold on to his lead.

That and the beer fridge is out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Excuse me, but it is time to slip out to the garage and watch the final couple of hours of the Pebble Beach Pro-Am to see if Jordan Speith can hold on to his lead.
> 
> That and the beer fridge is out there.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yep a coffee would be good, as I gather more material to replace the stuff I used today. Tomorrow is in the can as well now. And for the record, you just solved the Whatzit? for the day as *they are indeed fishing weights*. :clap:




It's really interesting to see the various varieties and styles of fishing weights used in different parts of the world.

One would have a hard time finding any fishing weights that looked like the ones in the whatzit? today in our fishing areas. 

Anyway, the idea is the same — just get the bait or lure down to where the fish might be… :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. The winds are starting to howl and the lights are flickering, so best to get off of my computer. See you all tomorrow ............... I hope. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good luck Marc, stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good luck Marc, stay safe.


Merci. Just starting to snow now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Alfred Jewel: One of the most famous and mysterious treasures from Anglo-Saxon England

Almost as famous as The Staff of Sinclair.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I figured that I would get up early to get a start on clearing away a path for the doxies. About 10cm has fallen so far, which is more than was expected for this time of the day, so we will most likely go well over the 65cm that was forecast to fall until dawn on Tuesday. We shall see.

Still, the doxies have been fed and let out, so I shall just keep a path for them clear every few hours. Wish me luck.

Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, grabbed a coffee, thanks.

Today on SAP, more on those fishing weights, a tricky golf shot in our video and a truck crashes into a bus in our gif.


----------



## SINC

Am I losing it or what? I was certain I read a post here yesterday by Patrick talking about the fishing weights on SAP, but try as I might, I cannot find it here or in his stats in his profile. Wha . . . ?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Am I losing it or what? I was certain I read a post here yesterday by Patrick talking about the fishing weights on SAP, but try as I might, I cannot find it here or in his stats in his profile. Wha . . . ?


Yes, I too saw it disappear. Strange ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been up since 3AM to keep the back door free and to clear a path for our doxies. I go out every hour or so and keep the path clear. Places where I have not shoveled are now knee deep ........... and the snow keeps falling and the winds howling. I can't see across the street, even when I am outside. This is like something out of a movie. A storm of "biblical proportions". In all of my 37 winters in St. John's, NL I never saw anything this bad .............. and it is expected to keep snowing until dawn tomorrow. Stay warm and safe, mes amis.

This just in from the Lunenburg Emergency Management group -- "Nova Scotia is at a standstill, with schools, businesses, offices, transit services and some health-care services shut down. Some areas of the Lunenburg County could get as much as 70 centimetres of snow, with winds reaching 110 km/h. In summary, this will be a dangerous and potentially life–threatening blizzard."


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got power back after a nearly 6 hour blackout. It is wild out there. 40cm has "fallen" since last night, and another 30cm is being forecast to "fall" by dawn tomorrow. I say "fall" since the snow if not falling but being blasted horizontally from the northeast by winds just over 110km/h. I go outside each hour, on the hour, to shovel a path for the doxies. Let's hope the power stays on for a bit. Currently, 0C but it is going down to -5C overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thousands may be in the dark until Tuesday night as blizzard knocks out power - Nova Scotia - CBC News

:-(


----------



## SINC

Yikes Marc, I sure hope your power holds on. We never have this issue. All power lines are below ground here.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Just got power back after a nearly 6 hour blackout. It is wild out there. 40cm has "fallen" since last night, and another 30cm is being forecast to "fall" by dawn tomorrow. I say "fall" since the snow if not falling but being blasted horizontally from the northeast by winds just over 110km/h. I go outside each hour, on the hour, to shovel a path for the doxies. Let's hope the power stays on for a bit. Currently, 0C but it is going down to -5C overnight.


Glad we got really cold temps instead of wind. We were also lucky in that the 1300 cms were spread over 4 days rather than all at once. That said right after we got the snow cleared, rain showers coated the driveway and alley with an inch of ice. Driving the van with the summer tires as there is no way I will get back up the hill if I take the car out.

No power outrage, but I did trickle charge the emergency battery just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes Marc, I sure hope your power holds on. We never have this issue. All power lines are below ground here.


Well, so far the power, at least here in Lunenburg, has held up and stayed on. They say that this is the second worst blizzard to hit NS (now renamed Snova Scotia), with the worst being White Juan.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Glad we got really cold temps instead of wind. We were also lucky in that the 1300 cms were spread over 4 days rather than all at once. That said right after we got the snow cleared, rain showers coated the driveway and alley with an inch of ice. Driving the van with the summer tires as there is no way I will get back up the hill if I take the car out.
> 
> No power outrage, but I did trickle charge the emergency battery just in case.


Good God!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1300cm of snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! St. John's had the Canadian record for snowfall in a major Canadian city with 638cm, but it fell from Nov. 2000 until June 2001. You folks got over 40 feet of snow in just 4 days. I can't even imagine that much snow. How was it ever cleared away???????????


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Am I losing it or what? I was certain I read a post here yesterday by Patrick talking about the fishing weights on SAP, but try as I might, I cannot find it here or in his stats in his profile. Wha . . . ?




I have't checked that one Don, but a lot of things started going goofy at ehmac.ca for me starting Saturday and got worse Sunday, with some improvement today.

Many subscription email links would not show and some message to contact the administrator or something and no sign of the post, yet I could read them in my email message.

Also auto login quit working properly and even my Apple Messages app went goofy and still doesn't work properly, but what's new there???. But then again, did it ever work with all Macs and idevices properly??? NO!!! 

But that's a different topic.


- Patrick
==========


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Good God!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1300cm of snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! St. John's had the Canadian record for snowfall in a major Canadian city with 638cm, but it fell from Nov. 2000 until June 2001. You folks got over 40 feet of snow in just 4 days. I can't even imagine that much snow. How was it ever cleared away???????????


OOPS! That was a slipped diskimal. Four feet or 130 cm was the correct number. For good measure I should probably stick to yards or other Imperial rulers.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Glad we got really cold temps instead of wind. We were also lucky in that the 1300 cms were spread over 4 days rather than all at once. . … …




Excuse my ignorance, but where is this place of excess snow you seem to live in.

I see SW Alberta got a fair dump…

_*Storm hit Waterton Lakes hardest with 1.2 metros of snow while Calgary gets 16 cm and counting*_
Southern Alberta digs out from up to metre of snow as warnings end - Calgary - CBC News

I haven't heard from my Son on Okotoks whose building a new large home, but we believe they got the roof on before the rain and snow.

At least it's being built with very large wooden beams.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> OOPS! That was a slipped diskimal. Four feet or 130 cm was the correct number. For good measure I should probably stick to yards or other Imperial rulers.


Oh. That makes more sense then. We shall be getting 75cm in 2 1/2 days, with another 25 by the start of next week. Still 130cm in four days reminds me of the storms in St. John's, NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Snow shoveling is the name of the game tomorrow. Hopefully, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Going to call it a night. Snow shoveling is the name of the game tomorrow. Hopefully, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.




I hope your power stays on and you stay warm, but I'm guessing that an older Lunenburg house also has some sort of wood burning heat source just in case.

Unfortunately our twenty year old house doesn't and the wood burner airtights were discouraged even when we were building and are discouraged even more these days. Pity.

Gheese, I read that Vancouver area is wanting to shut down all natural gas users in a stupid move to stop "carbon pollution". Yeah right, burning it produces carbon dioxide and water vapor, a real health threat eh…????

Stupid politicians…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope your power stays on and you stay warm, but I'm guessing that an older Lunenburg house also has some sort of wood burning heat source just in case.
> 
> Unfortunately our twenty year old house doesn't and the wood burner airtights were discouraged even when we were building and are discouraged even more these days. Pity.
> 
> Gheese, I read that Vancouver area is wanting to shut down all natural gas users in a stupid move to stop "carbon pollution". Yeah right, burning it produces carbon dioxide and water vapor, a real health threat eh…????
> 
> Stupid politicians…


Our power stayed on, Patrick. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to the pounding of the wind. Sounded like someone was banging on my front door. Still, there is no snow falling, just snow blowing all over the place. I shall start to do some serious snow shoveling comes dawn. I shall try to remember to take some pictures then. Coffee is brewing. Later ..............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck with the snow removal.

Today on SAP, Unchained melody on the pan flute, a haunting version. Also a frisbee trick shot that is amazing in our gif and are we alone? ‘UFO On Truck With Police Escort Seen Being Driven At Night’


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Luckily, my neighbor rented an industrial strength snow blower and plow. His parents parked their cars in my driveway and he parked the blower/plow in his garage. Then, this morning, he cleared away his driveway and our driveway. I still have lots of shoveling to do out back for the doxie run and in front of my garage door so that I can get my snow blower out, but the major job is done. Did not get a chance to take pics of the front of the driveway before it was cleared away, but I shall take some pics of the sides of the driveway to get a sense of what was there at one point this morning. What a task it would have been without his help.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thebeaverton.com/2017/02/report-nova-scotia-closed-first-supply-ship-arrives-spring/


----------



## Dr.G.

Dachshunds (Wirehaired) Breed Judging 2017 Video | Westminster Kennel Club

This was the breed in which Gracie competed back in 2010. She did not win, but she showed well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some pics taken about an hour ago. Thank God for my neighbor's plow/blower.


----------



## SINC

That's a pretty good dump you got there Marc. That snow blower plow sure helped.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That's a pretty good dump you got there Marc. That snow blower plow sure helped.


I could not have done it without his help, Don.


----------



## SINC

It is good to have such neighbours. We too enjoy those kinds of neighbours here on three sides.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is good to have such neighbours. We too enjoy those kinds of neighbours here on three sides.


They would have found me dead of a heart attack had I been forced to do the driveway myself by hand. Luckily, he wanted to keep the plow in his garage, so his mom and dad parked their cars in our driveway. Their cars were nearly buried in the drifting snow, but all he had to do was to open up the garage door and back on out of his garage. The snow blower did the rest to clear his driveway and then my driveway. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Ahh, the Canadian Winter. We've had it tough here in Dalton Marc....23c yesterday and people were actually mowing their lawns here. Couldn't believe my eyes. But you have to be careful moving snow, and yes it will kill you so be careful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Ahh, the Canadian Winter. We've had it tough here in Dalton Marc....23c yesterday and people were actually mowing their lawns here. Couldn't believe my eyes. But you have to be careful moving snow, and yes it will kill you so be careful.


Evening, Rp. Yes, my friend in Cumming, GA said it was warm and his daffs were all out. 

I have a small snow blower, not thinking I would need the monster I had in St. John's. It can handle dry snow of 15cm quite well, 20cm OK, and anything higher I need someone to throw the snow in front of the snow blower.

How long are you in the Peach State?


----------



## Dr.G.

11 things that happen during a Nova Scotia blizzard - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Don, hope your son survived the Blizzard of 2017


----------



## SINC

Yep he did fine Marc, all shovelled out. Good to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep he did fine Marc, all shovelled out. Good to go.


Good to hear, Don.


----------



## SINC

Mentioned a while back I ordered new glasses and got them today, so below is the old, the new and the new prescription shades.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is on her way back from NYC and the Westminster Dog Show. There, she picked up a new puppy, a Glen of Imaal terrier, who was born in Finland and brought to a vet in Florida, who will own her along with us, and show her in the US. Her name is Molly, and I did not want to say anything until I knew that they would let Deborah and Molly on the plane (she is in a sherpa bag as a carry-on). Deborah will spend the night in Halifax when her flight arrives, and then drive back to Lunenburg sometime tomorrow afternoon. Here are some pics of Molly, a 4 month old Glen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mentioned a while back I ordered new glasses and got them today, so below is the old, the new and the new prescription shades.


Cool. Go on to the U of A campus and you will be the "cool guy on campus". :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Deborah's flight gets into Halifax in about 45 minutes. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all. What's this? No Doxie? That sure is a switch. Might there be some cross breeding in the future or is this a turn of breed?


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP a video of a make up artist with stunning results, a gif of a dog who lays down on the job and guard dogs at the gate too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all. What's this? No Doxie? That sure is a switch. Might there be some cross breeding in the future or is this a turn of breed?


Yes, I was surprised as well. Never even heard of the Glen of Imaal terrier (they are from Ireland initially). Still, Deborah has a good friend in Wolfville, NS who is getting a puppy as well, and the two of them have started the Canadian Glen of Imaal Club. I agreed in that this is her Valentine's Day gift, her birthday gift and our anniversary gift in one furry ball. I did get to name her, which is my anniversary gift. Hopefully, she will fit in well here. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Finally a morning without snow to shovel and roaring winds. So, 'tis a good time to start the coffee brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Rp. Yes, my friend in Cumming, GA said it was warm and his daffs were all out.
> 
> I have a small snow blower, not thinking I would need the monster I had in St. John's. It can handle dry snow of 15cm quite well, 20cm OK, and anything higher I need someone to throw the snow in front of the snow blower.
> 
> How long are you in the Peach State?


Hi Marc, we are planning on heading back this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we are planning on heading back this weekend.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Deborah and Molly made it home about a half hour ago. Everyone is not learning to adjust.


----------



## SINC

I would have thought a puppy would be a natural fit, Marc. Doxies upset are they? Or maybe jealous?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I would have thought a puppy would be a natural fit, Marc. Doxies upset are they? Or maybe jealous?


Well, they are sorting things out, as any pack will do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tranquility Base ......... Miss Molly has landed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stuart McLean dead at 68 - Entertainment - CBC News

The What's Up Dach Comedy Club here in The Shang will be closed tonight in honor of the passing of Stuart Mclean.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Worry a little bit every day and in a lifetime you will lose a couple of years. If something is wrong, fix it if you can. But train yourself not to worry. Worry never fixes anything." 
~Ernest Hemingway~


----------



## Dr.G.

In yoga, one is to find their center. How does a doughnut take yoga?


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies = barking

Glen of Imaals terriers = lots of barking


----------



## pm-r

> Glen of Imaals terriers = lots of barking



Hmmm…??? I was just reading at wikipedia that the Glen's are one of the quietest of all terriers and were bread not to bark at their quarry.

Cute little fellows I must say, but I'm not a fan of such small dogs.

My aunt and uncle had various long wire-haired doxies for ages, but I don't recall them barking much. So maybe it depends on the breeding…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? I was just reading at wikipedia that the Glen's are one of the quietest of all terriers and were bread not to bark at their quarry.
> 
> Cute little fellows I must say, but I'm not a fan of such small dogs.
> 
> My aunt and uncle had various long wire-haired doxies for ages, but I don't recall them barking much. So maybe it depends on the breeding…???


Don't believe everything you read on Wikipedia. 

Yes, breeding is a factor. I think that Molly is barking to try to establish her "spot" in the pecking order. She won't win. She is at the bottom of the pack and will have to just play with Stella, who is just above her. Then comes Chip and Gracie is at the top of the pack. Deborah and I are the Alphas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. Molly was bred in Finland, in a house of only one story. She has never encountered more than two steps. We are having to teach her to go down stairs. She seems to understand what needs to be done, and is slowly catching on as to how to do this. Going up is not as fearful, since the other three doxies race up the stairs and she does not want to be left behind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Take a look inside the most expensive home ever listed in the U.S. - The Globe and Mail

Maybe we should have another Shangri-La Clubhouse out west??????????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Take a look inside the most expensive home ever listed in the*U.S. - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Maybe we should have another Shangri-La Clubhouse out west??????????


Marc, that is the very house I featured in a video tour a few weeks back on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, that is the very house I featured in a video tour a few weeks back on SAP.


Guess I missed it. Want to go in and buy it together?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video from Buffalo Springfield that is a relevant today as it was back in 1967 when it was performed, a feline doctor and "oh look, it's a Pelican't!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. More power outages here in this part of Lunenburg due to the snow and high winds. What a mess outside ................... again.


----------



## SINC

Got to thinking this morning about Australia. Have you ever stopped to think that the three 'a's in Australia have entirely different sounds?


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow slowed down a bit and Deborah and I have been outside most of the morning, clearing paths for the dogs and clearing away most of the driveway. We go at least 25cm, and at the rate the snow is still falling we will get another 5-10cm of snow. I ache all over.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have to go out every hour to keep the path for the dogs clear. It just won't stop snowing and now the winds have picked up. We have had at least 35cm of snow since last night, all on top of what we had earlier in the week. Drifts are now starting to cover up first floor windows in parts of Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

It must seem like you are back in St. John's, Marc! 

And yes, I know it's not funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It must seem like you are back in St. John's, Marc!
> 
> And yes, I know it's not funny.


Sadly, all too true. I once experienced a 150cm (in total) over an 8 day period in St. John's. Don't think we will get that that level in the next three days. Still, one never knows. Here is a picture of the aftermath of a 75cm storm during that 8 day period. Sadly, I did not have a snowblower that year. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Once the sun came out the next day, the doxies liked to play "doxie of the hill".


----------



## Dr.G.

It finally stopped snowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP something fishy going on in our gif, a man helps feed a baby robin in our video and all the beer you can drink for a buck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Another eclectic SAP this morning. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just brewed another pot of coffee. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Morning, Marc, sure thing on the coffee as I just got up again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning, Marc, sure thing on the coffee as I just got up again.


Coming right up, mon ami.

Has all of your snow melted away?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, mon ami.
> 
> Has all of your snow melted away?


No Marc, we still have 90 percent of our snow on the ground. The ground freezes down to a depth of five to six feet and any melt water just runs down the catch basins over the frozen ground.

All snow is gone from the rooftops and the paved roadways in high traffic areas. In our neighbourhood, we have two ruts melted to the pavement but the rest of the street is still thick with ice about eight inches thick.

The last of our snow and ice will linger until early April before it all disappears.

Here is a look out my office window.


----------



## CubaMark

I had quite a laugh at the Fishy GIF today, Don


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> I had quite a laugh at the Fishy GIF today, Don


Yeah, me too Mark, when I first filed it for use back about two months ago. I have many more to come that are way too funny as well, so stay tuned.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, we still have 90 percent of our snow on the ground. The ground freezes down to a depth of five to six feet and any melt water just runs down the catch basins over the frozen ground.
> 
> All snow is gone from the rooftops and the paved roadways in high traffic areas. In our neighbourhood, we have two ruts melted to the pavement but the rest of the street is still thick with ice about eight inches thick.
> 
> The last of our snow and ice will linger until early April before it all disappears.
> 
> Here is a look out my office window.


Well, we have lots more snow here but no ice. That is too thick on a public road, in my opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is hot and ready to go.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a dance party video to get your heart started, remembering Tom & Jerry and Breaking News in our daily smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will check out SAP later when I have more time. Coffee????


----------



## SINC

Sure thing, thanks Marc. I am busy restocking my files for future issues of SAP so will be up for another half hour at least.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing, thanks Marc. I am busy restocking my files for future issues of SAP so will be up for another half hour at least.


Coming right up, Don. Another eclectic SAP. :clap:


----------



## CubaMark

Tempting as coffee may be, I'm just up for a minute to make sure the boy hasn't kicked off his blankets. Presently +6 here in Zacatecas, warmer than yesterday morning where some parts of the state were forecast to have snow.

As it appears I am stuck here for the foreseeable future, we're seriously considering installing a fireplace.... 

...or maybe a mini-split, since there's not much around here in the way of fuel. No trees for miles and miles in this mountain desert....

Back to bed. Wake me for second breakfast, please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Mark. You may have some of our NS snow. The folks in Halifax said that earlier this week the blizzard dumped more snow than White Juan. The streets of Halifax might not be clear of this snow until March. Pax, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I think that the answer to the Whatzit picture is a universal spark plug gauge.

Universal Spark Plug Gauge | Canadian Tire


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I think that the answer to the Whatzit picture is a universal spark plug gauge.
> 
> Universal Spark Plug Gauge | Canadian Tire




Hey, does Marc get his special SAP Whatzit issue early or what…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hey, does Marc get his special SAP Whatzit issue early or what…???


 Eastern Canadian ESP, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Eastern Canadian ESP, Patrick.




Must be something like that, and just like your speedy response time here.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Must be something like that, and just like your speedy response time here.


Well, I think that this gives Don enough time to switch the Whatzit pictures to give everyone a fair chance ( hint -- it is going to be the center of a sunflower ). Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Brewdog gives staff a week off when they get a puppy | Daily Mail Online

Don, some SAP material? As well, there is only one Glen of Imaal in Nova Scotia ............... and here she is.


----------



## pm-r

So, do you get a week off Marc…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> So, do you get a week off Marc…???


No, I have to keep ahead of the curve that Don sends to us each Sunday. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang, 

Long time, no post. Hope all is well with the gang. 

Every once in a while, I see or read something that makes me wonder what the various members of the Shang Gang would think or say. I do miss the commentary on current events. 

Any news here? Any new Gang members? Never can have too many of those, or doxies, right? 

Nothing really new to report in my world, all is well enough but I am still heavily distracted with responsibilities that preclude me from doing much else. 

Cheers to All!


----------



## SINC

Well, well, welcome back Kim. Long time is right. 

Today on SAP a clever fox climbing a ladder, a pooch playing catch with himself in a unique way and best be sober if you use this bathroom. Oh yeah, the Whatzit? too. Sorry Marc, you weren't even close with that guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> 
> Long time, no post. Hope all is well with the gang.
> 
> Every once in a while, I see or read something that makes me wonder what the various members of the Shang Gang would think or say. I do miss the commentary on current events.
> 
> Any news here? Any new Gang members? Never can have too many of those, or doxies, right?
> 
> Nothing really new to report in my world, all is well enough but I am still heavily distracted with responsibilities that preclude me from doing much else.
> 
> Cheers to All!


Welcome back, Kim. So good to see you once again here in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?

No new doxies, just one new Glen of Imaal terrier. I posted some pics of Molly a few days ago.

Do keep popping in to let us know that you are well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, well, welcome back Kim. Long time is right.
> 
> Today on SAP a clever fox climbing a ladder, a pooch playing catch with himself in a unique way and best be sober if you use this bathroom. Oh yeah, the Whatzit? too. Sorry Marc, you weren't even close with that guess.


Morning, Don. I see you changed the Whatzit pic. Smart move. Still, it seems to be a filter from an old fashioned coffee percolator. Maybe I should use one to make this morning's coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh my God, both of us?" :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I see you changed the Whatzit pic. Smart move. Still, it seems to be a filter from an old fashioned coffee percolator. Maybe I should use one to make this morning's coffee?


Indeed it is Marc, you got it right this time!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is Marc, you got it right this time!


Well, you have to admit that it did look like the center of a sunflower.

Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure, thanks, about 15 minutes until I head back to bed so just have time for one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure, thanks, about 15 minutes until I head back to bed so just have time for one.


Guess you are in bed by now. I shall have some coffee ready for you when you wake up. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished my own Sunday Brunch, but I shall be willing to make it for anyone else who wants to remain in bed on this lazy Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally cleared the rest of my driveway of the snow from this past week. +9C temps and sunshine helped matters.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C at just past 7PM and we might get some rain in an hour or so. Tough times at Ridgemont High ................. and getting the doxies to go outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow is a holiday here in NS ......... Heritage Day. Did not have any mid-Feb. holiday in NL, so this is a new experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Same here, but it is Family Day founded by Don Getty decades ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Same here, but it is Family Day founded by Don Getty decades ago.


Our holiday is for showing respect for the multi-cultural nature of NS.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Our holiday is for showing respect for the multi-cultural nature of NS.


Well, Family Day shows respect for every family in Alberta regardless of their culture. After all, we ARE all Albertans now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Family Day shows respect for every family in Alberta regardless of their culture. After all, we ARE all Albertans now.


Sounds like a fine holiday, Don. Enjoy your day off. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing in an old fashioned drip percolator. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Family Day shows respect for every family in Alberta regardless of their culture. After all, we ARE all Albertans now.


Yes, but will ALL Albertans be on the same time? 

Don't go changing? Alberta MLA wants to drop daylight saving time - Calgary - CBC News

For the record, I hate change the clocks back and forth twice a year. XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but will ALL Albertans be on the same time?
> 
> Don't go changing? Alberta MLA wants to drop daylight saving time - Calgary - CBC News
> 
> For the record, I hate change the clocks back and forth twice a year. XX)


Me too and so do a majority of Albertans. I believe we will make our last time change next month and then adopt MDST year round.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a video of a cover of Hotel California, blowing dandelions and Wile E. Coyote.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too and so do a majority of Albertans. I believe we will make our last time change next month and then adopt MDST year round.


That would be nice. No move to do the same here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too and so do a majority of Albertans. I believe we will make our last time change next month and then adopt MDST year round.


Is SK on MDST year round?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is SK on MDST year round?


Nope, Saskatchewan remains on CST year round. My preference would be to remain on MST year round, but that is not in the private members bill. The bill calls for MDST. That would be my second choice but I will accept either to get rid of time change altogether. It would leave us the same time as Saskatchewan which works well for me. If that happens, we should simply call it CST which is what it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, Saskatchewan remains on CST year round. My preference would be to remain on MST year round, but that is not in the private members bill. The bill calls for MDST. That would be my second choice but I will accept either to get rid of time change altogether. It would leave us the same time as Saskatchewan which works well for me. If that happens, we should simply call it CST which is what it is.


Seems reasonable. You think that this will happen in the Fall?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome back, Kim. So good to see you once again here in The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?
> 
> No new doxies, just one new Glen of Imaal terrier. I posted some pics of Molly a few days ago.
> 
> Do keep popping in to let us know that you are well. Paix, mon ami.


Good Morning (well, it's morning here)! 

Life is treating me okay, thanks.
It's a bit challenging to be an Albertan trying to run a business these days in this economy. It's like trying to keep an old battered boat afloat on choppy stormy seas. Doesn't leave much time for anything else but steering, fixing and bailing. Oh, and keeping a lookout for the next thing that may impact us. 

Molly looks fabulous! Are you raising Glen of Imaal Terriers now too?


----------



## KC4

Hi Don! 

I'm with you in that I would rather see DST go away. I think its relevance has passed and so should it.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning (well, it's morning here)!
> 
> Life is treating me okay, thanks.
> It's a bit challenging to be an Albertan trying to run a business these days in this economy. It's like trying to keep an old battered boat afloat on choppy stormy seas. Doesn't leave much time for anything else but steering, fixing and bailing. Oh, and keeping a lookout for the next thing that may impact us.
> 
> Molly looks fabulous! Are you raising Glen of Imaal Terriers now too?


Good to hear from you once again, Kim. Sorry to hear of the woes of running your business in AB. 

Thanks for the compliment re Molly. No, we are not going to breed Glens or doxies anymore. Deborah will show Molly and Stella. Since I work from home I can watch whomever is here whenever she is at a show with one or both of them. Chip and Gracie are very easy to care for.

What is Kacey up to these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/augustinproductions/videos/1757731577774062/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED

An interest short video taken by a drone over Lunenburg.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear from you once again, Kim. Sorry to hear of the woes of running your business in AB.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment re Molly. No, we are not going to breed Glens or doxies anymore. Deborah will show Molly and Stella. Since I work from home I can watch whomever is here whenever she is at a show with one or both of them. Chip and Gracie are very easy to care for.
> 
> What is Kacey up to these days?


Kacey is still living on her own - working hard many days a week. It's not great, but she has a job, which is more than too many her age can say. 

She has been considering a return to University - so far no decision.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/augustinproductions/videos/1757731577774062/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
> 
> An interest short video taken by a drone over Lunenburg.




Unfortunately, like so many (too many actually) videos, the music is blaring away at an excessive high volume and the filming or at least the editing is jerky, too short segments and abruptly cut off with a poor transition.

Especially bad and inexcusable as that video seems to be done by a commercial video production company.

They sure aren't short of good subject matter and could have done a lot better IMHO.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Kacey is still living on her own - working hard many days a week. It's not great, but she has a job, which is more than too many her age can say.
> 
> She has been considering a return to University - so far no decision.


Good to hear, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately, like so many (too many actually) videos, the music is blaring away at an excessive high volume and the filming or at least the editing is jerky, too short segments and abruptly cut off with a poor transition.
> 
> Especially bad and inexcusable as that video seems to be done by a commercial video production company.
> 
> They sure aren't short of good subject matter and could have done a lot better IMHO.


I agree, Patrick. I watched it without sound and wished they held over certain spots a bit longer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax trio get creative to build snowman nearly as high as a house - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Well, there was enough snow for this project.


----------



## pm-r

Some doxie stuff for Marc, but no doubt he already has it in his computer scrapbook:

https://www.facebook.com/barkbox/videos/902452289790823/
and
https://www.facebook.com/barkbox/videos/1288521287850586/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Some doxie stuff for Marc, but no doubt he already has it in his computer scrapbook:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/barkbox/videos/902452289790823/
> and
> https://www.facebook.com/barkbox/videos/1288521287850586/


Yes, I have seen these both on FB, Patrick. Still, thanks for thinking of me and out doxies.

Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to the doxies sensing deer in the front yard. We have some trees that they like. Watched a deer stand on it's hind legs to get to the lower branches. Such is Life. So, I shall get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, those darn doxies are everywhere, even in our SAP video this morning. You've heard the expression fat cat, but have you ever seen one? And we present as well the winner of the wet T-Shirt contest today. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute doxie clip. Our guys are the same way when a toy suddenly is found under a sofa. Yes, that is one fat cat. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Well, I have had a busy day so far. Worked on SAP files for a couple of hours, showered and shaved, loaded all the bottles, cans, milk containers, and other deposit returnable items and took them to the bottle depot. Then I dropped off my prescriptions at the pharmacy, gassed up the Suzuki and finally washed it (and the floor mats) and put it in the warm garage to dry.

Now to head over to the local to see the boys and share some stories, then back home to work on a Bose radio a friend dropped off after he inadvertently spray painted it when he was spraying a few walls, with the unit playing in the same room. He did not discover it until he noticed it too was covered in paint and had already dried. What a mess that will be to remove.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I have had a busy day so far. Worked on SAP files for a couple of hours, showered and shaved, loaded all the bottles, cans, milk containers, and other deposit returnable items and took them to the bottle depot. Then I dropped off my prescriptions at the pharmacy, gassed up the Suzuki and finally washed it (and the floor mats) and put it in the warm garage to dry.
> 
> Now to head over to the local to see the boys and share some stories, then back home to work on a Bose radio a friend dropped off after he inadvertently spray painted it when he was spraying a few walls, with the unit playing in the same room. He did not discover it until he noticed it too was covered in paint and had already dried. What a mess that will be to remove.


Busy day for you, Don. All I have done is to read postings on and off throughout the day and shovel off my deck. We can now get up to the deck from the bottom stairs, and out the door from the sun room. I like the idea of having another exit in case of emergency. The snow around the BBQ is still about waist deep, but I am slowly working my way to it. Sunshine and +6C temps are in the forecast for Friday, so maybe there is a chance for a BBQ. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

@ Don,
I had a similar project to do some years ago and some careful applications of XYLOL from the local plastics shop cleaned off all the paint very well.
It works on nearly all plastics and other finishes and on oil and latex and acrylic paints.

Fresh air is definitely needed!!!

But you knew all that already I'm sure, right…???


----------



## CubaMark

_Marc, I may have to take a closer look at Lunenburg...._ 

*'There are tons of jobs': Lunenburg County plans cross-country marketing tour*










This summer, a bright yellow camper straight out of the 1970s will leave Nova Scotia on a cross-Canada tour to entice people to move to Lunenburg County for work. 

The slogan on the side of the camper reads, "Create a life you love in Lunenburg County." The camper was purchased by small group of residents sensitive to the issues raised in the Ivany Report.

Tina Hennigar heads up the initiative and says the idea was hatched after talking to employers and newcomers. 

"There are tons of jobs. We've heard from employers who need me to go tomorrow and bring people back," she said. 

The report, called "Now or Never: A Call to Action for Nova Scotians," addresses concerns about the province's economic health and population decline. 

** * **​
The aim of the initiative, funded in part by corporate sponsorship, the Lunenburg County Community Fund as well as the Community Foundation of Nova Scotia, is to sell the community to towns and cities across the country.

"We are hitting a crisis mode for not having enough people to fit the talent pool," said Hennigar.

The van leaves in July, starting in Montreal and will make its way across the country, finally ending up in Victoria, B.C., Hennigar said.

Destinations between Quebec and B.C. are still being planned. But Hennigar estimates she'll be on the road for a total of 33 days.
(CBC)​


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> _Marc, I may have to take a closer look at Lunenburg...._
> 
> *'There are tons of jobs': Lunenburg County plans cross-country marketing tour*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This summer, a bright yellow camper straight out of the 1970s will leave Nova Scotia on a cross-Canada tour to entice people to move to Lunenburg County for work.
> 
> The slogan on the side of the camper reads, "Create a life you love in Lunenburg County." The camper was purchased by small group of residents sensitive to the issues raised in the Ivany Report.
> 
> Tina Hennigar heads up the initiative and says the idea was hatched after talking to employers and newcomers.
> 
> "There are tons of jobs. We've heard from employers who need me to go tomorrow and bring people back," she said.
> 
> The report, called "Now or Never: A Call to Action for Nova Scotians," addresses concerns about the province's economic health and population decline.
> 
> ** * **​
> The aim of the initiative, funded in part by corporate sponsorship, the Lunenburg County Community Fund as well as the Community Foundation of Nova Scotia, is to sell the community to towns and cities across the country.
> 
> "We are hitting a crisis mode for not having enough people to fit the talent pool," said Hennigar.
> 
> The van leaves in July, starting in Montreal and will make its way across the country, finally ending up in Victoria, B.C., Hennigar said.
> 
> Destinations between Quebec and B.C. are still being planned. But Hennigar estimates she'll be on the road for a total of 33 days.
> (CBC)​


Saw this on the news. However, it cost a fortune to equip this van and send it across the country. Not sure if it worth the cost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Saw this on the news. However, it cost a fortune to equip this van and send it across the country. Not sure if it worth the cost.



Their results of their planned stop in Victoria will be interesting but they'll have a hard time convincing some unless they can get the comparison between housing and living costs lowered greatly in comparison to the annual weather for each. 

But I've never seen any area's investment in recruiting fresh employment input to have been a waste in any way. Even the exposure will usually increase any tourist's interests and help the local economy with their visits and the money they bring and leave behind, so I'd really question your remark of _"Not sure if it worth the cost."_ or even "_Not sure if *it's* worth the cost_, just to use normal English. 

Hey, maybe they can even convince some English teachers to move there, and I understand they have some reputable universities there. Heck, even our neighbor's daughters went to some of them over your way when we have our own UVIC only twenty-thirty minutes away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early in that I need to be the designated return driver back from Halifax due to Deborah's eye exam with a specialist. OtHD coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> @ Don,
> I had a similar project to do some years ago and some careful applications of XYLOL from the local plastics shop cleaned off all the paint very well.
> It works on nearly all plastics and other finishes and on oil and latex and acrylic paints.
> 
> Fresh air is definitely needed!!!
> 
> But you knew all that already I'm sure, right…???


Can't say that I knew that, no Patrick.

This was latex paint so it required a different method. I tried water, nope, paint thinner, nope, peroxide, nope and simple scraping, but that would mark the finish.

As I gazed about the shop at dozens of various fluids to try, I spotted a half bottle of Old Grand-Dad 100 proof Kentucky bourbon and thought, why not?

It removed all the paint like magic in just a few wipes of the cloth. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, hope the road to Halifax is free of snow for your journey, safe trip.

Today on SAP a car takes a wrong turn, dogs with selective hearing and our video, When Those Sirens Are Gone. A firefighter, paramedic releases song about the struggles with being a first responder and PTSD.


----------



## pm-r

> As I gazed about the shop at dozens of various fluids to try, I spotted a half bottle of Old Grand-Dad 100 proof Kentucky bourbon and thought, why not?
> 
> It removed all the paint like magic in just a few wipes of the cloth. Go figure.



No way!!! Well, I guess it was the way and good to know, even though the Xylol is supposed to work on latex, but does take longer.

I've heard that whiskey can put an end to many things and provide a marvelous finish, but not remove it!!! 

Anyway, thanks for the great trick!!!




- Patrick
==========


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Back from our trip into Halifax. All went well with Deborah's eye exam. Back home now and enjoying the sunshine sitting outside with the doxies and Molly playing in the snow in the backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Canadian inventor of Hawaiian pizza defends pineapple after Iceland's president disses fruit topping - Home | As It Happens | CBC Radio

My favorite pizza .................. which I can't have because Deborah does not like pineapple on a pizza.


----------



## Dr.G.

+16C today in Windsor, ON. Rp brought the warm Georgia weather with him on his journey back home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just put up this sign in The Café Chez Marc ....


----------



## Dr.G.

Forest Hills Times - Historic Ben s Best in the Spotlight

This was my local Jewish deli. I lived four blocks from this deli, and whenever I came home from college my mother would have one of their classic sandwiches waiting for me upon my arrival.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mowing the lawn has therapeutic value | The Chronicle Herald

One of my greatest pleasures is to store away my snow blower and move my lawn mower to the forefront in my garage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early, which is a good time to get the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP the secret sex lives of senior in WEBBITS, the unexpected in our gif and some soothing guitar music in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP the secret sex lives of senior in WEBBITS, the unexpected in our gif and some soothing guitar music in our video.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee and "soothing guitar music"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some unique SAP items this morning.

Collapse Of Aztec Society Linked To Catastrophic Salmonella Outbreak
Memories Of High School
The Secret Sex Lives Of Senior Citizens


----------



## Dr.G.

"Do you believe in miracles?"

37 years ago today, the U.S. Olympic hockey team upset the Soviet Union in Lake Placid.

CBC Sports - Video

Loved watching this game. As well, loved watching the Canadian Olympic team beat the US years later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's Molly ....................... She is a Glen of Imaal terrier, born in Finland, but the breed is from Ireland. Sort of like a mini-Irish Wolf Hound.


----------



## Rps

Nice doggy! Morning smile for you..

A young man goes into a greeting card shop. After browsing for a while, the salesperson comes up and asks, "May I help you young man?" He replies, "Sure, I am looking for the perfect card with kind, thoughtful, emotion filled feelings for that special lady." After looking around for a while, the clerk finally recommends the perfect card. The clerk shows the young man the card, and tells him, " This is it, It reads; You are the perfect one and only love for me. Our worlds and souls have intertwined. We are soul mates now linked together for all eternity". Just you and I." The young man thinks about it for a few seconds, then replies to the clerk, "You are right, that's absolutely perfect. I'll take seven."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nice doggy! Morning smile for you..
> 
> A young man goes into a greeting card shop. After browsing for a while, the salesperson comes up and asks, "May I help you young man?" He replies, "Sure, I am looking for the perfect card with kind, thoughtful, emotion filled feelings for that special lady." After looking around for a while, the clerk finally recommends the perfect card. The clerk shows the young man the card, and tells him, " This is it, It reads; You are the perfect one and only love for me. Our worlds and souls have intertwined. We are soul mates now linked together for all eternity". Just you and I." The young man thinks about it for a few seconds, then replies to the clerk, "You are right, that's absolutely perfect. I'll take seven."


Thanks, Rp.

7?!? :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

That one is going on SAP, thanks Rp!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That one is going on SAP, thanks Rp!


Good choice, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Moment in time: Feb. 23, 1909 - The first flight of the Silver Dart:

"The first powered aircraft flight in Canada, and indeed in the British Empire, took off from an ice-covered Baddeck Bay, N.S. The Silver Dart looked outwardly similar to the Wright brothers' famed aircraft, which made its historic flight a few years earlier in December, 1903. The Canadian aircraft was built by Alexander Graham Bell (yes, of telephone inventor fame) with John McCurdy at the controls. It's listed as being made from such basic materials as bamboo, steel tubes and rubberized fabric, which gave off a silver sheen that inspired the plane's name. Its first successful flight travelled only about 800 metres with a peak altitude of just nine metres. The original aircraft made the first passenger flight in Canada in August, 1909, but the Silver Dart was damaged beyond repair soon after and never flew again."
By: Patrick Dell, The Globe and Mail


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Forest Hills Times - Historic Ben s Best in the Spotlight
> 
> This was my local Jewish deli. I lived four blocks from this deli, and whenever I came home from college my mother would have one of their classic sandwiches waiting for me upon my arrival.




My son visited this deli at your advice BTW, when he was visiting there and said it was delicious but not even he could eat the whole sandwich at one sitting and sent a photo of the stack of meat they pile into the sandwich.

EDIT: Just thought you might enjoy the photo he sent so you can reminisce Marc:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My son visited this deli at your advice BTW, when he was visiting there and said it was delicious but not even he could eat the whole sandwich at one sitting and sent a photo of the stack of meat they pile into the sandwich.
> 
> EDIT: Just thought you might enjoy the photo he sent so you can reminisce Marc:


Yes, one either needs to pace him/herself with one of their sandwiches, or take half home for the next day. 

I hate to say this, but the sandwiches I used to get there had thinner slices of meat .... but were thicker. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 17.2 °C63.0 °F London Int'l Airport, ON

Rp, warmer where you are now than Dalton, GA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 18.7 °C65.7 °F Windsor Airport, ON


----------



## pm-r

> I hate to say this, but the sandwiches I used to get there had thinner slices of meat .... but were thicker.



I believe he mentioned that was still offered as an option but he figured the one he got was more than enough, and yes it did last him for two meals basically.

I guess these are more like what you used to get, and they do look good I must say, but would do me for maybe three meals:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Patrick, now we are talking. There used to be a Ben's #7. which was pastrami, corned beef, Russian dressing and cole slaw. Memories ..... :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The Doxie Deer Defense System was up and running this morning, so best to get an early start to the day. The first pot of our TGIF coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you sure seem to have a lot of deer. Either that or the same deer that return often.

Today on SAP cyclists don't follow the leader in our gif. a camouflage dog and Murphy's Other Laws.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you sure seem to have a lot of deer. Either that or the same deer that return often.
> 
> Today on SAP cyclists don't follow the leader in our gif. a camouflage dog and Murphy's Other Laws.


Morning, Don. Not sure about the deer. There are some Yew trees on our front lawn that they like, and my next door neighbor has bird feeders that they use as a treat. So, we have them from both sides of the house. I see their tracks in the morning, but I still don't know how the doxies sense them.

Camouflage dog . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +10C at 10AM this morning helped in my task of freeing my BBQ from the snow that nearly covered it entirely. Now, my deck is totally snow free.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm 17c and foggy here today. We have a tornado threat later this vending, so that should be fun.....the last one was only a block away from us....minimal damage but you never know with those things. A morning smile...


Gordie Howe on The Language of Sports

"All pro athletes are  bilingual. They speak English and profanity."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm 17c and foggy here today. We have a tornado threat later this vending, so that should be fun.....the last one was only a block away from us....minimal damage but you never know with those things. A morning smile...
> 
> 
> Gordie Howe on The Language of Sports
> 
> "All pro athletes are  bilingual. They speak English and profanity."


Wow. Sounds like late Spring there, Rp. Good luck with the tornado.

Good old Gordie. :lmao::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Not sure about the deer. There are some Yew trees on our front lawn that they like, and my next door neighbor has bird feeders that they use as a treat. So, we have them from both sides of the house. I see their tracks in the morning, but I still don't know how the doxies sense them. … …



They must be pretty dumb deer or really desperate for food. Most parts of most yews are poisonous, including those of Nova Scotia.

https://novascotia.ca/museum/poison/?section=species&id=122


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They must be pretty dumb deer or really desperate for food. Most parts of most yews are poisonous, including those of Nova Scotia.
> 
> https://novascotia.ca/museum/poison/?section=species&id=122


Well, they are hungry and they are eating the lower branches of the Yew tree (I think that it is a Yew tree) and there are no dead dear in my front yard or neighborhood.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don

Just returned from the service for our neighbour Buddy Slapak, the editor of the Crowsnest Pass Herald. I think as long as he has been around the Newspaper business you must have known him. A few years ago when I and the car were in Colorado helping my Mom, M needed wheels to visit a good friend in the hospital. Buddy tried to lend her his Cadillac, when she said she was afraid she might damage it he handed her the keys to the little Ford he normally drove. Said that's what it was there for.

Here is Lisa's tribute from this weeks paper. She managed to hold it together and did a great tribute at the service as well.

Buddy, you will be missed ... - Crowsnest Pass Herald


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, they are hungry and they are eating the lower branches of the Yew tree (I think that it is a Yew tree) and there are no dead dear in my front yard or neighborhood.



Hmmm…??? What was it you were saying about getting your BBQ out of all the snow, but maybe I missed any mention of venison…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? What was it you were saying about getting your BBQ out of all the snow, but maybe I missed any mention of venison…


No venison, just Alberta beef. It hit 11C this afternoon, so it was a good day to pretend that we shall be having an early Spring. More snow is in the forecast for the middle of next week, so we have to take each day like today and enjoy it. Had some windows open to again get some fresh air into the house. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the link to Buddy's remembrances Bob. Every word there was true of him. A long life lived and he gave so much to so many.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get some coffee brewing. A foggy 5AM, but just as in St. John's, fog slowly eats away at the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Riding a raft down white water rapids, a master has no more control over the water than you do. The difference is that a master is in control of being out of control."
~Werner Erhard~


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP the funniest video on hump day you will ever see, a dog jumping over dogs and at look at Henry Ford's fantasyland abandoned in Brazil.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP the funniest video on hump day you will ever see, a dog jumping over dogs and at look at Henry Ford's fantasyland abandoned in Brazil.


Cute Geico ad, Don. They are very creative with their ads on TV. 

Eat more fruit .......... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

My wish for all of us. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and Molly are at the Halifax Kennel Club Dog Show today. Molly won "best puppy" in the Terrier group, but did not win best of show. Still, it was just her first show and she is a bit wild. More to come .......... we hope.

Still, to be very honest, I find these dog shows to be beauty contests, and they are VERY political (i.e., dogs shown by professional handlers win 95% of the time, regardless of the quality of the dog). Personally, I would just rather have pets and not show dogs.


----------



## SINC

Well, Marc, that is a good start to Deborah and Molly's show career. Well done!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Marc, that is a good start to Deborah and Molly's show career. Well done!


Actually, that was yesterday evening. Molly did not win her group this morning. Hopefully, this afternoon will be different. Then, there is one more show tomorrow at noon. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> I find these dog shows to be beauty contests, and they are VERY political



I couldn't agree more Marc, and I would add a huge HYPOCRITICAL to that list, especially when I got slightly involved with them many years ago. It was a great relief to get away from it all and just enjoy the company of the dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I couldn't agree more Marc, and I would add a huge HYPOCRITICAL to that list, especially when I got slightly involved with them many years ago. It was a great relief to get away from it all and just enjoy the company of the dogs.


Well, Deborah enjoys being with certain people who breed, own and show their own dogs, especially at the shows. I have gone a few times and I did not think that there was so much to discuss about doxies. So, I tend to stay home and watch over the dogs not being shown. We rescued a show dog who had both his US and Can. championships, but he did not know how to go up and down more than two stairs. He was a show dog who got carted around from show to show in the US and Canada, and taken out of the crate for the shows in the ring and then out to do his business. Now Chip's days of being a show dog are over. We have had him for about two years now and he has not been in a show since we got him. He has learned to go up and down stairs and he loves being a couch dog. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

The mysterious Piri Reis Map: Is this evidence of a very advanced prehistoric civilization?

Don, not sure if I sent you this previously. I am always interested in this theory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, after doing nothing this morning, Molly brought home the Best Puppy in Show ribbon. Kudos to Team Molly.


----------



## SINC

Yep, i saw the pic a while back on Facebook, a good showing indeed. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, i saw the pic a while back on Facebook, a good showing indeed. :clap:


The interesting thing was that Deborah was the only owner/handler in the group. All the other pups were with professional handlers. The judge told Deborah that Molly was a fine example of a Glen of Imaal. To be honest, I never heard of the breed before we got Molly, and had no idea what to expect. After owning doxies since 1999, a terrier like this is a bit strange. Still, she is a loving dog and seems to get along with our other three doxies, especially Stella.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

dr.g. said:


> well, after doing nothing this morning, molly brought home the best puppy in show ribbon. Kudos to team molly.



congratulations to all concerned!!!



EDIT:
Hmmm… for some reason all caps congratulations are not allowed here and get changed to lower case… strange…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> congratulations to all concerned!!!


Thank you, Patrick.

FYI, since I have gotten the last two Whatzit pics, I shall not post a guess, even if I know it, until you have had a chance to see it. Being in the Atlantic Time Zone puts me at an advantage each week. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Marc, see my edit above, you're just too fast posting and keep posting your Whatzit guesses. I'll always have a chance later on if I don't agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, see my edit above, you're just too fast posting and keep posting your Whatzit guesses. I'll always have a chance later on if I don't agree.


OK. But you are the Whatzit Maven ................ so, it is either that or you have to get up really early or stay up late.


----------



## SINC

Well, that all depends if I even publish a Whatzit tomorrow, does it not?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, that all depends if I even publish a Whatzit tomorrow, does it not?


No Whatzit?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Will there be no sunrise? Will the Earth suddenly stop spinning on it's axis??????? The Sunday Whatzit is a tradition, and you know what happens when you tamper with tradition!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anarchy, that is what happens. Post a picture of Molly and have people guess what her CKC registered name is and how it came about. Bon nuit, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of rain pounding against the side of the house just outside of my bedroom window. For a moment I thought that it might be snow. With +8C temps it was only rain and strong winds. Might try to go back to get some sleep if it calms down a bit. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, you can relax as there is indeed a Whatzit? this morning although it may be a tad hard to guess. Also today a Mongolian rider tames a wild horse, take a ride on a scooter weaving through the streets of Hanoi, but hang on and a very unusual automobile, the 1955 Flajole Forerunner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some Sunday Brunch coffee? Will check out SAP a bit later this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warmer weather puts Edmonton gardeners in the (new) zone - Edmonton - CBC News

Don, I assume that this includes St. A. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. Two guesses in to date on the Whatzit? from Edmonton this morning, but neither correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. Two guesses in to date on the Whatzit? from Edmonton this morning, but neither correct.


Coming right up, mon ami. I don't have a clue as to the Whatzit pic. Guess we will have to wait for Patrick.


----------



## SINC

A third guess now has missed the mark, so you are not alone, Marc.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. Two guesses in to date on the Whatzit? from Edmonton this morning, but neither correct.




OK, with a quick look and then I need to get back and visit with my son who came over yesterday from Vancouver for a quick visit, but going back on the 11:00am ferry today.

As for today's Whatzit?, I was going to say a magnified shot of ear wax but I'll change that to an extreme close-up view of some dandruff, very Close Up.

How's that for super gross!!! Sure hope you've all finished breakfast and maybe lunch!!! 

Now, back to visitation time with our son.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Sorry Patrick, but neither of those is correct. Such fun and a real challenge this morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Not sure what the other Whatzit guesses were but I am thinking a cross section of an Aero Bar.


----------



## SINC

Another great guess, but sorry, not an Aero Bar.


----------



## SINC

As I mentioned earlier, the Whatzit may be a tad hard to guess. I can give you a hint that it is a very common item and when used provides something I bet everyone here has often.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sorry Patrick, but neither of those is correct. Such fun and a real challenge this morning.




OK, our son is now on the BC Ferry on his way back to Vancouver, so I guess I should get back here and provide another suggestion for today's Whatzit?:

So how about an extreme close-up view of a coffee bean???

Either that or someone's mislabeling the sample photos incorrectly!! :roll eyes:


EDIT: 
And to be even more precise, I'd say its actually an electron micrograph photo of a cross section of a roasted coffee bean and also possibly colored or enhanced.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As I mentioned earlier, the Whatzit may be a tad hard to guess. I can give you a hint that it is a very common item and when used provides something I bet everyone here has often.


Please tell me it is not a macro shot of toilet paper. XX)

I would much rather it be a napkin macro shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be some sort of soap?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I can give you a hint that it is a very common item and when used provides something I bet everyone here has often." Has often what? Eaten? Used? Needed?


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> OK, our son is now on the BC Ferry on his way back to Vancouver, so I guess I should get back here and provide another suggestion for today's Whatzit?:
> 
> So how about an extreme close-up view of a coffee bean???
> 
> Either that or someone's mislabeling the sample photos incorrectly!! :roll eyes:
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> And to be even more precise, I'd say its actually an electron micrograph photo of a cross section of a roasted coffee bean and also possibly colored or enhanced.


We have a winner!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have a winner!


:clap::clap::clap::clap: The one and only Whatzit Maven. Kudos mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Calling it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a countdown to game time in our gif, who's this Pete guy anyway? and our video. 'How The BBC Makes Planet Earth Look Like A Hollywood Movie'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?


----------



## SINC

Sure Marc, am still up. 

Funny thing this morning after I put up SAP at about 12:30 MST, I got an urgent email from Portugal about 10 minutes later, pointing out that I might want to correct a spelling error pronto. Turns out on the daily gif I had missed the first letter 'o' in the word countdown. Yikes! Glad my photog friend Alan Towey caught that one early over in Portugal.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure Marc, am still up.
> 
> Funny thing this morning after I put up SAP at about 12:30 MST, I got an urgent email from Portugal about 10 minutes later, pointing out that I might want to correct a spelling error pronto. Turns out on the daily gif I had missed the first letter 'o' in the word countdown. Yikes! Glad my photog friend Alan Towey caught that one early over in Portugal.


Coming right up, Don.

Portugal? Cool.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Are there any requests for pancakes tomorrow?


----------



## SINC

Sadly Marc, I am fasting preparing for some blood work at 10:35 in the morning. So I cannot have anything but water from now until the tests are complete in the morning which will be about 3:00 p.m. tomorrow. I can stand to lose a few pounds anyway, so all is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly Marc, I am fasting preparing for some blood work at 10:35 in the morning. So I cannot have anything but water from now until the tests are complete in the morning which will be about 3:00 p.m. tomorrow. I can stand to lose a few pounds anyway, so all is good.


Oh well. Still, good luck with your blood test.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early to the sound of two cats fighting. Still, coffee is brewing as I await any pancake orders.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, while that all sounds good, I cannot partake, so instead here is what's on SAP today.

Our video 'Crankin' Up The 3-String Shovel Guitar!' will get you tapping your feet, a special forces boo boo in our gif and Jenner doors.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, while that all sounds good, I cannot partake, so instead here is what's on SAP today.
> 
> Our video 'Crankin' Up The 3-String Shovel Guitar!' will get you tapping your feet, a special forces boo boo in our gif and Jenner doors.


Morning, Don. Maybe after your bloodwork?

"So which six items would you like to buy?” :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Got back to sleep for over three hours, so that really helped pass the time without even a coffee. Will leave for the lab in just over an hour now, so a glass of water will have to do for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got back to sleep for over three hours, so that really helped pass the time without even a coffee. Will leave for the lab in just over an hour now, so a glass of water will have to do for now.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Woke up early to the sound of two cats fighting. Still, coffee is brewing as I await any pancake orders.




Do you make your pancakes from a recipe or do you use a particular commercial mix that's your favorite Marc???


----------



## SINC

Back and had a coffee and toast while Ann is making lunch in about 10 minutes. I am starving.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do you make your pancakes from a recipe or do you use a particular commercial mix that's your favorite Marc???


Deborah's grandmother's recipe is used. Everything is from scratch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back and had a coffee and toast while Ann is making lunch in about 10 minutes. I am starving.


Good to hear. All went well with the blood work?


----------



## SINC

Yep, in and out in five minutes, never seen it so quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, in and out in five minutes, never seen it so quiet.


Good health care times in St. A. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. A banjo joke for you

Upon hearing from his doctor that he only had six months to live, a man exclaimed, "But doctor, is there anything I can do?" 
"I'm afraid not." said the doctor. "But, there is one thing you could try..." 
"What, what, I'll try anything..." 
"Find yourself a homely girl that plays the banjo and move to Pittsburgh." 
"Will that help me live longer?" 
"No, but it will make time go by really slowly..."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. A banjo joke for you
> 
> Upon hearing from his doctor that he only had six months to live, a man exclaimed, "But doctor, is there anything I can do?"
> "I'm afraid not." said the doctor. "But, there is one thing you could try..."
> "What, what, I'll try anything..."
> "Find yourself a homely girl that plays the banjo and move to Pittsburgh."
> "Will that help me live longer?"
> "No, but it will make time go by really slowly..."


:lmao:

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Extinct tree grows anew from ancient jar of seeds unearthed by archaeologists : TreeHugger

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

The crème de la crème of Canada’s food industry gathered for the third consecutive year to toast this year's Canada’s 100 Best Restaurants at an awards ceremony held in Toronto on Feb. 28.

The annual rankings include restaurants from coast to coast and are a consensus of diverse, sophisticated and educated opinions from over 82 judges that include Canada’s top chefs, restaurateurs, journalists and food industry insiders. The rankings are tabulated by KPMG.

This year, ehMacLand's Café Chez Marc is the only Nova Scotian restaurant to crack the list, standing at #13. 

Sadly, I was not able to attend this gala event.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> The annual rankings include restaurants from coast to coast and are a consensus of diverse, sophisticated and educated opinions from over 82 judges that include Canada’s top chefs, restaurateurs, journalists and food industry insiders. _*The rankings are tabulated by KPMG*_.



Aren't they also associated with the firm that was responsible for the "envelopegate" screwup at the 2017 Oscar awards???


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a very interesting video on old Inca wind instruments that use water to make sounds, a bike rider who saves his mount and a dog and his bacon.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Aren't they also associated with the firm that was responsible for the "envelopegate" screwup at the 2017 Oscar awards???


True .............. but who is counting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is now brewing to start us off on a new month. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that coffee sure hit the spot this morning, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that coffee sure hit the spot this morning, thanks.


Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just about 4PM, but it seems later due to the darkness. A very thick fog and 8C temps makes it seem this way. Looks like a scene out of a B movie set in London at the turn of the 20th century ........ except for the doxies running around in the last few mounds of snow in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

It Took Him Over 3 Months To Create This Domino Arrangement...

Don, this has got to go into some SAP issue. Just over 3 months to build .............. just over 3 minutes to fall down ............. and 3 days to clean up.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It Took Him Over 3 Months To Create This Domino Arrangement...
> 
> Don, this has got to go into some SAP issue. Just over 3 months to build .............. just over 3 minutes to fall down ............. and 3 days to clean up.


Grabbed it, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Grabbed it, merci.


Thought so. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP: What a good idea, poles light up too along with a moose checking out a drone and a good video, Houshi Ryokan was founded around 1,300 years ago and it has always been managed by the same family since then. It is the oldest still running family business in the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up? Some distant thunder and lightening woke me up and I know that a couple of our doxies do not like thunder or fireworks.


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, I am still up, just finished tomorrow's edition of SAP and now must replace the material I used to maintain my future files.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Don. I like it when I see items I send your way some future SAP edition.


----------



## Dr.G.

" A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step." Lao Tzu


----------



## Dr.G.

With the sun out this afternoon, and +10C temps, most of the snow in the back yard is gone. There is enough to make about 25 snowballs, and that is it. Molly, who was born in Finland, seems to miss the snow banks. The three doxies don't care for the snow and like the fact that the grass is now visible once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start to brew some TGIF coffee as we await Don and today's SAP. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is up and ready with a video of a cockatoo getting down to some Queen, some fishermen get a big surprise in our gif and A Little Lie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Now, no "white lies" .......... do you want some or not?


----------



## SINC

I cannot tell a lie, sure thing, thanks Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I cannot tell a lie, sure thing, thanks Marc!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Did you know ------ at first, the area that eventually became New York City was a small island called Manna-hata by the local Native American tribe? The name meant “Heavenly land”. Then it was named New Amsterdam and then New York. Manhattan is actually The County of New York, so the term "New York, NY ......... so nice they named it nice" became the rage. Born and raised in the NYC borough of Queens, we did not think it was all that funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Italian explorer Giovanni da Verrazano commissioned by the King of France discovered New York Harbor in 1524. Today the Verrazzano Narrows Bridge, in New York City, is named after him. The region was rediscovered by Henry Hudson, an English sea captain working for Dutch merchants who sighted Manhattan Island before sailing up the Hudson River. He named the river after himself.


----------



## Dr.G.

In 1624 the Dutch West India Company made the first attempt to settle the area by sending a group of settlers. They built a little town on the southern tip of Manhattan Island and in 1626 Peter Minuit bought the island of Manhattan from the Native Americans for about 60 Dutch guilders or $24 worth of beads and trinkets. Minuet named the town New Amsterdam and became its first governor.


----------



## Dr.G.

In 1640 the first Jewish synagogue in the New World was built in New Amsterdam.


----------



## Dr.G.

I believe that Don and Patrick are older than I am currently (68). Did you two, or anyone else over 71, have difficulty in transferring your RRSP into a RRIF? I don't expect specific details of your retirement accounts, just a "heads up" as to what I might do/not do to make the transition possible. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

@Marc
Just wondering if your ever got to Fogo Island or were interested in it.

NFB Photo Friday is doing a tribute to Colin Low and his photo's of Fogo Island:
*Colin Low’s Fogo Island In Colour*
Photo Friday | Colin Low's Fogo Island In Colour - NFB/blog


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I believe that Don and Patrick are older than I am currently (68). Did you two, or anyone else over 71, have difficulty in transferring your RRSP into a RRIF? I don't expect specific details of your retirement accounts, just a "heads up" as to what I might do/not do to make the transition possible. Merci, mes amis.




Yup, will hopefully make it to 76 in two weeks, and my wife is just getting her RRSP to RRIF stuff setup for her upcoming birthday.

Basically my setup was really easy and I just followed the suggestions and advice of my financial advisor where my RRSP was held.

The government has rules that need to be followed and he did the best he could to minimize any "loss" as best as possible.

Then I withdraw a fixed amount monthly to add to our monthly income.

If I recall correctly, he also suggested starting earlier than the government's final transfer time for some reason I don't recall.

It would probably help if you have various financial holdings that your advisor should be aware of them ALL in order for things to be setup to the best advantage for you and your wife. That would probably include the recent CRA Assessment notice amounts for you and you wife, and any dependents if you have any.

Then I'd suggest just following their advice, and I'm breaking my first rule and _assuming_ you do have a financial adviser where your RRSP is held.

I hope this helps, and I avoid most financial stuff but have plodded along on a _conservative investment route_ and follow the advice of the advisor. That's what they do and that's their job I figure.

Good luck. 


Edit:
Maybe just do some goggling for some advice or suggestions, i.e.:
'transferring your RRSP into a RRIF'
https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=WQ66WOWJBKjP8gehkr3YCA


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I believe that Don and Patrick are older than I am currently (68). Did you two, or anyone else over 71, have difficulty in transferring your RRSP into a RRIF? I don't expect specific details of your retirement accounts, just a "heads up" as to what I might do/not do to make the transition possible. Merci, mes amis.


I have my now rather meagre holdings exclusively with CIBC and have had their prime service cards and accounts since I retired in 2001. I relied on my financial adviser for all transactions over these past 16 years and am on my second adviser. 

I set up my RIFs to pay out an annual withdrawal to my account in a lump sum each January 31st. That gives me a year to work with my accountant to deter any income tax that I can, as well as meeting the government requirements for a RIF. I take no more out than I earn in interest in any given year, thus leaving the value of the RIF constant as an asset each year. It augments my pensions, but does not diminish as the years go by. The amount withdrawn varies each year dependent on the interest rate the RIF earns in the year previous. Ann follows a similar method with her RIFs. From my point of view it is better to have many smaller RIFs than one large one as it is more flexible to manage.

Not sure if that is the kind of thing that you wanted to know that might help you Marc, but it works fine for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> Just wondering if your ever got to Fogo Island or were interested in it.
> 
> NFB Photo Friday is doing a tribute to Colin Low and his photo's of Fogo Island:
> *Colin Low’s Fogo Island In Colour*
> Photo Friday | Colin Low's Fogo Island In Colour - NFB/blog


Sadly, no, Patrick. We talked of going there in August of 2014, but that was the month we moved to Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Don and Patrick. It was helpful. I have sent some RRSP money to a CIBC RRIF and used Deborah's age for the withdrawal schedule (she is 6 years younger that me). I turn 71 in Oct. of 2019 and I am just asking around to folks older than I am to see what, if any, glitches took place when they dumped all of their RRSP into a RRIF by the Dec. deadline of the year you turn 71. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video Patrick sent my way to give you the giggles this morning, a cat who likes car rides and 'Antilia, The Most Extravagant House In The World' is simply amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

The man said “Well, the month is up tonight”. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Mornin' Marc, a coffee sounds good today. Big blizzard here this morning so will be indoors today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes. Are you north or south of Edmonton? Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes. Are you north or south of Edmonton? Stay warm and safe, mon ami.




Just use you *Apple Maps* or *Google Maps* Marc. You'll get an instant answer just entering _St Albert Alberta_. And Alberta may not even be required.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes. Are you north or south of Edmonton? Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


We are on the NW edge of Edmonton and right now it looks like this out there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2Kzig7OrrY


----------



## Dr.G.

Not looking very Spring-like, Don. Looks like snow blower weather is upon you. I feel your pain. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

So I thought I'd get this out of the way early this year...

Reilly is walking through a graveyard when he comes across a headstone with the inscription "Here lies a politician and an honest man." 

'Faith now,' exclaims Reilly, 'I wonder how they got the two of them in one grave.


'O'Toole and his wife are in bed one night and they hear the neighbour's dog is barking its head off in the garden. Somewhat disturbed by the noise, O'Toole explodes, 'Botheration and that!' and storms off downstairs. 

He comes back upstairs five minutes later and his wife asks, 'What did you do, O'Toole?'

O'Toole replies with a wide grin, 'I've put the dog in our garden so I did, now let's see how they like it.


Donncha is shocked at finding out all his cows are suffering from "Bluetongue." 'Bejabbers,' Donncha murmurs, 'I didn't even know they had mobile phones.'


Gallagher is in Boston and he is waiting patiently, also, he is watching the traffic cop on a busy street crossing. 

The cop stops the flow of traffic and shouts, 'Okay pedestrians'. Then he allows the traffic to pass. He did this several times, and Gallagher is still standing on the sidewalk. 

After the cop has shouted 'Pedestrians' for the tenth time, Gallagher approaches him and says, 'Is it not about time ye let the Catholics across?'


'Why do you Irish always answer a question with a question?' asked President Franklin D. Roosevelt. 
'Do we now?' came New York Mayor Al Smith's reply.


Finnegan sells Michael a donkey, some weeks later they met in a pub in Killarney and Michael says, 'Hey, Finnegan, that donkey you sold me went and died.' 

Finnegan just sips his Guinness slowly and retorts, 'Bejabbers, Michael, it never done that on me.'


Murphy lost a hundred dollars on the Melbourne Cup, a famous Australian horserace. He also lost another hundred on the television replay.


Kieran O'Connor always slept with his gun under his pillow. Hearing a noise at the foot of the bed, he shot off his big toe.

'Thank the Lord I wasn't sleeping at the other end of the bed,' Kieran said to his friends in Donegal's pub. 'I would have blown my head off.'


O'Gara was arrested and sent for trial for armed bank robbery. 
After due deliberation, the jury foreman stood up and announced, 'Not guilty.' 
'That's grand,' shouted O'Gara, 'Does that mean I get to keep the money?'


'Ah, that was a lovely dress,' announced Colleen, 'and it would have fitted me if I could have got into it, so it would.'


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Rp. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Bananas are actually the most consumed fruit in the United States, with people eating more of them than both apples and oranges combined. Bananas, believe it or not, are technically classified as “berries.” Whereas other fruits can be messy to peel, bananas are the perfect on-the-go snack, making it a favorite among kindergarteners and athletes alike." :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some Sunday Brunch at some point tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

FYI, the Whatzit answer is the head of a match ............ a very macro view.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I wish to change my SAP Whatzit guess to a pic of a kidney stone. I woke up at 3AM with a stabbing pain in my lower left back and I think that the stone, which was assessed by ultrasound a few weeks ago, is on the move. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, Marc, that is painful indeed, I hope it passes with little trouble.

Today on SAP our video, 'Dr. Phil The Beefmaster', someone overlaid the sound of a long fart on a segment of the show and it’s funnier than it should be.

And no, the whatzit is not a kidney stone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, Marc, that is painful indeed, I hope it passes with little trouble.
> 
> Today on SAP our video, 'Dr. Phil The Beefmaster', someone overlaid the sound of a long fart on a segment of the show and it’s funnier than it should be.
> 
> And no, the whatzit is not a kidney stone.


Morning, Don. Nothing has passed yet, but the stabbing pain has subsided. 

True, that is NOT a picture of a kidney stone. Looks more like the packing foam they put at the bottom of a piece of electronics (e.g., computer or laptop) in it's packing box.


Dog Shrinking Machine! :lmao::love2::lmao:


I guess I should start getting Sunday coffee brewing. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am now taking Sunday Brunch orders. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, and congrats on nailing the whatzit? for today.

As for brunch, how about some oatmeal, maple syrup and toast to go with the snow we are getting again today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, and congrats on nailing the whatzit? for today.
> 
> As for brunch, how about some oatmeal, maple syrup and toast to go with the snow we are getting again today?


Thanks, Don. Not that difficult a Whatzit today.

Great Sunday Brunch order. It is -6C so I shall join you in some hot oatmeal. Still snowing?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don. Not that difficult a Whatzit today.
> 
> Great Sunday Brunch order. It is -6C so I shall join you in some hot oatmeal. Still snowing?


The snow is very fine and very thin right now, but packs firmly as it drifts down.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The snow is very fine and very thin right now, but packs firmly as it drifts down.


Yes, that sort of snow can be heavy as well. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Obviously, a made-up story, but it is still sweet.


Farmer Tries Convincing A Boy Not To Buy The Crippled Puppy, But He Never Expected The Boy To Say This…
October 8, 2016 Animals, Humanity

A farmer had some puppies he needed to sell. He painted a sign advertising the 4 pups, and set about nailing it to a post on the edge of his yard. As he was driving the last nail into the post, he felt tug on his overalls. He looked down into the eyes of a little boy. “Mister,” he said, “I want to buy one of your puppies.”

“Well,” said the farmer, as he rubbed the sweat of the back of his neck, “these puppies come from fine parents and cost a good deal of money.” The boy dropped his head for a moment. Then reaching deep into his pocket, he pulled out a handful of change and held it up to the farmer. “I’ve got Two dollars & thirty cents. Is that enough to take a look?”

“Sure,” said the farmer. And with that he let out a whistle. “Here Dolly!” he called. Out from the doghouse and down ramp ran Dolly followed by four little balls of fur.

The little boy pressed his face against the chain link fence. His eyes danced with delight. As the dogs made their way to the fence, the little boy noticed something else stirring inside the doghouse.

Slowly another little ball appeared, this one noticeably smaller. Down the ramp it slid. Then in a awkward manner, the little pup began hobbling toward the others, doing its best to catch up….

“I want that one,” the little boy said, pointing to the runt. The farmer knelt down at the boy’s side and said, “Son, you don’t want that puppy. He will never be able to run and play with you like these other dogs would.”

With that the little boy stepped back from the fence, reached down, and began rolling up one leg of his trousers. In doing so he revealed a steel brace running down both sides of his leg attaching itself to a specially made shoe. Looking back up at the farmer, he said, “You see sir, I don’t run too well myself, and he will need someone who understands.”

With tears in his eyes, the farmer reached down and picked up the little pup. Holding it carefully he handed it to the little boy. “How much?” asked the little boy. “No charge,” answered the farmer, “There’s no charge for love.”


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Nothing has passed yet, but the stabbing pain has subsided.
> 
> True, that is NOT a picture of a kidney stone. Looks more like the packing foam they put at the bottom of a piece of electronics (e.g., computer or laptop) in it's packing box.
> …



Owzers, I sure hope your pain passes, but holy smokes, it seems like you guessed and posted the whatzit? solution almost eight hours before I even got to my Mac this morning.


----------



## pm-r

> With tears in his eyes, the farmer reached down and picked up the little pup. Holding it carefully he handed it to the little boy. “How much?” asked the little boy. “No charge,” answered the farmer, “There’s no charge for love.”



Always a repeatable non-tiring story Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Owzers, I sure hope your pain passes, but holy smokes, it seems like you guessed and posted the whatzit? solution almost eight hours before I even got to my Mac this morning.


Me too. The pain ebbs and flows. I went over to the ER of our local hospital to speak to a doctor as to the location of the stone. I wanted to make sure it was on the left side, based on an ultrasound I had done three weeks ago. He said yes, and it was a "small stone" of "only" 5mm. We shall see how this passes. 

Well, I was up early due to the pain, and Don posted SAP early, and the Whatzit was easy this week. I shall leave the truly difficult ones for you, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Always a repeatable non-tiring story Marc.


True. :-(


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> … … …
> True, that is NOT a picture of a kidney stone. Looks more like the packing foam they put at the bottom of a piece of electronics (e.g., computer or laptop) in it's packing box.
> … … …





SINC said:


> Morning Marc, and congrats on nailing the whatzit? for today.
> … … …




Today's whatzit? is also exactly what a local recording studio used in it's soundproofing and replacement of many of the heavy kraft pulp egg flats it had used when it first opened on a limited budget.

They used it in fairly large sheet form and it must work well as they're still in use. Some of the egg flats still remain as well. 

Not: Image comparisons not to scale.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> Just wondering if your ever got to Fogo Island or were interested in it.
> 
> NFB Photo Friday is doing a tribute to Colin Low and his photo's of Fogo Island:
> *Colin Low’s Fogo Island In Colour*
> Photo Friday | Colin Low's Fogo Island In Colour - NFB/blog


The Twillingate and Fogo area this month.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...o-remorse-as-parts-of-canada-snowed-in/80014/


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Really tired right now. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I sense from reading Facebook you may be on your own for a few days or more. A tough spot to be in with a stone on the move. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, I sense from reading Facebook you may be on your own for a few days or more. A tough spot to be in with a stone on the move. Good luck.


Thanks, Don. Yes, Deborah had a chance to visit a friend who lives just outside London, and the Crufts Dog Show is just about to start, and thus, she has a place to stay in the London area ............... along with the breeder from Regina from whom we have gotten some of our puppies (via Zorro being a stud dog). As well, she will see the person with whom we co-own Molly (she lives in Miami) along with the woman from Finland who bred Molly. So, I can moan and groan all I want out loud here now, rather than to do so having denied Deborah this "bucket list" opportunity.

The stone chose to "move" at 4AM once again, so better to be up sitting and drinking water than to lie in bed in agony.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start a fresh pot of coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Two Moose Travel On The Pedestrian Walkway, But Look Very Closely When They Encounter A Cyclist...

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

When You See Who Adopted This 3-Legged Kitten, It Will Bring Tears To Your Eyes

A similar story to the boy and the puppy, but this one is real.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a new suspension system for vehicles in our video, Amish 'Back to the Future' and Why Do People Swear?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Two Moose Travel On The Pedestrian Walkway, But Look Very Closely When They Encounter A Cyclist...
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


I have run this video more than once, but it was years ago, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have run this video more than once, but it was years ago, Marc.


OK. I always try to send you some SAP-friendly sites. "Always sharing, never daring" ................ or something like that. 

Do you find that the ehMacLand server is very slow these days for downloads and uploads?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> OK. I always try to send you some SAP-friendly sites. "Always sharing, never daring" ................ or something like that.
> 
> Do you find that the ehMacLand server is very slow these days for downloads and uploads?


I always appreciate what people send me as it saves me time, so don't let a duplicate stop you! 

The ehMac site has been wonky for a while now, but my speed has been better the past couple of days than it was most of last week.


----------



## SINC

Ann and Crystal are taking Ely to the groomers for a 7:00 a.m. appointment and Ann and I will pick her up when done, usually between 9:30 and 10:00. That way I get to sleep 'til 7:00.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I always appreciate what people send me as it saves me time, so don't let a duplicate stop you!
> 
> The ehMac site has been wonky for a while now, but my speed has been better the past couple of days than it was most of last week.


OK. It has been slow for the past few days for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann and Crystal are taking Ely to the groomers for a 7:00 a.m. appointment and Ann and I will pick her up when done, usually between 9:30 and 10:00. That way I get to sleep 'til 7:00.


:clap::yawn:


----------



## SINC

I awoke at 7:10 when I heard the garage door go up as Ann and Crystal arrived home, so had a good sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I awoke at 7:10 when I heard the garage door go up as Ann and Crystal arrived home, so had a good sleep.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weareallawakening.wordpress.com/2017/03/06/why-is-lunenburg-so-bold-bright-and-beautiful/

Some nice pics of Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## pm-r

> The ehMac site has been wonky for a while now,


And no sign of any email subscription notification including the weather and the shang this morning. So it's not working properly either.


----------



## SINC

Just got Ely home with a new cut.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got Ely home with a new cut.


Sweet


----------



## SINC

How are things going with the stone issue, Marc, all still OK?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How are things going with the stone issue, Marc, all still OK?


Ebb and flow, Don. I get about 45 minutes of pain and then 15 minutes of relief. I am nearly waterlogged for all the water I am drinking. I have no interest in eating anything, but I drink water every 15 minutes or so. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## SINC

I find that when I have to drink a lot of water, I break it up by having soda water every other glass. The slight fizzy nature makes it somehow easier to drink.

Do you have anything to help with the pain? Even Tylenol 3s for instance?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I find that when I have to drink a lot of water, I break it up by having soda water every other glass. The slight fizzy nature makes it somehow easier to drink.
> 
> Do you have anything to help with the pain? Even Tylenol 3s for instance?


I am not a big lover of soda water, Don. I just drink lots of water. No, I don't have any pain relievers either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I am in a great deal of pain right now. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Wish there was something I could do to help Marc. I must say that I am amazed your doctor hasn't supplied you with pain killers, I have Tylenol 3s for my hip pain and while I never take them unless I need them, I always have a couple dozen on hand. Too bad I could not just drop off a few to help you out. Good luck and I feel your pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wish there was something I could do to help Marc. I must say that I am amazed your doctor hasn't supplied you with pain killers, I have Tylenol 3s for my hip pain and while I never take them unless I need them, I always have a couple dozen on hand. Too bad I could not just drop off a few to help you out. Good luck and I feel your pain.


Thanks for the kind thoughts, Don. I might have to try and see my doctor today to see if there is something he can give me to ease the pain at night. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Guess I should get some coffee brewing for the early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good to know you will seek some relief as I cannot imagine how you are suffering.

Today on SAP, guitar playing like you have never heard it before in our video, a gif of a 'waiting room' and How The Military Hid The Lockheed Burbank Aircraft Plant.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good to know you will seek some relief as I cannot imagine how you are suffering.
> 
> Today on SAP, guitar playing like you have never heard it before in our video, a gif of a 'waiting room' and How The Military Hid The Lockheed Burbank Aircraft Plant.


Deborah, who has a much higher tolerance for pain, would say "They grow us tough on the Prairies." I tell her luckily New Yorkers are even tougher. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning all, rainy here today. A smile to brighten things up....

'Is everyone in the bus?' asked the driver before he closed the door. 

'No,' called a lady, 'wait until I get my clothes on.' 

All the passengers in the bus turned towards the door to look at the woman. She got on with a bag full of laundry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, rainy here today. A smile to brighten things up....
> 
> 'Is everyone in the bus?' asked the driver before he closed the door.
> 
> 'No,' called a lady, 'wait until I get my clothes on.'
> 
> All the passengers in the bus turned towards the door to look at the woman. She got on with a bag full of laundry.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from the ER and local drug store. Finally got a prescription to help me cope with the passing of the kidney stone pain. Luckily, I was fast tracked, and was in and out of the ER in less than an hour and went to my local drug store for the prescription. Luckily, neighbors were helpful in driving me to and from these sites.


----------



## Cameo

*Hi*

Hullooooo again. It's been a few years since I posted. Lots of life changes. Site doesn't remember the last password that I remember and it didn't recognize my email address to recover it - so I added an "s" to my moniker and reregistered until admin finds a way to recover my old one. 
Dr G. Sounds like you are in pain? Hopefully not long term. How are the doxies?
Sinc - I see the newsletter is still going. Awesome
Hope everyone else are doing well

Jeanne


----------



## SINC

Hi Jeanne, so very nice to hear from you again after so long. Are you still in the old house in a rural area that you did so much work on? How are your two boys? Are you still doing online design work? Same boy friend or new stock? Welcome home!


----------



## Cameo

I finally had to give up on the country house. Too expensive to heat and spent two winters without heat before I gave up. Kids killed my car so it was a challenge. Walked into town - hour and a half to get there on foot - three hours to work if I couldn't get a bus. But it was an interesting experience.
I have been involved with my boyfriend for about two and a half years now, living with him for a year. He is an amazing man and the only boyfriend that I have had that my kids like.
Boys are doing fine. One twin is still in Alberta, Peace River area. He just bought a horse. 
My dad passed away last year and the other twin is living with my mom, helping her out with the physical stuff that needs doing around the house. My youngest is the same 

Im still working in the dementia unit in long term care - have been there for six years now.
Been procrastinating with the design stuff - just odd jobs. Until now I couldn't afford to really do much about getting it going. Have a few wedding albums created now, as well as a mock magazine. Working on creating a new website.

How are you Don?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameos said:


> Hullooooo again. It's been a few years since I posted. Lots of life changes. Site doesn't remember the last password that I remember and it didn't recognize my email address to recover it - so I added an "s" to my moniker and reregistered until admin finds a way to recover my old one.
> Dr G. Sounds like you are in pain? Hopefully not long term. How are the doxies?
> Sinc - I see the newsletter is still going. Awesome
> Hope everyone else are doing well
> 
> Jeanne


Evening, Jeanne. Welcome back to The Shang.

Yes, I am in pain. Amazingly, very strong pain killers are not doing anything. :-( We shall see when the stone passes.

The doxies are doing well. We are down to three now, and have added a new breed to the mix ............. an Irish Glen of Imaal terrier.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameos said:


> I finally had to give up on the country house. Too expensive to heat and spent two winters without heat before I gave up. Kids killed my car so it was a challenge. Walked into town - hour and a half to get there on foot - three hours to work if I couldn't get a bus. But it was an interesting experience.
> I have been involved with my boyfriend for about two and a half years now, living with him for a year. He is an amazing man and the only boyfriend that I have had that my kids like.
> Boys are doing fine. One twin is still in Alberta, Peace River area. He just bought a horse.
> My dad passed away last year and the other twin is living with my mom, helping her out with the physical stuff that needs doing around the house. My youngest is the same
> 
> Im still working in the dementia unit in long term care - have been there for six years now.
> Been procrastinating with the design stuff - just odd jobs. Until now I couldn't afford to really do much about getting it going. Have a few wedding albums created now, as well as a mock magazine. Working on creating a new website.
> 
> How are you Don?



Sounds like you are doing well, Jeanne. All my best for this new phase in your life. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

‘Very, very pink' tap water shocks Alberta town residents - The Globe and Mail

Don, is this anywhere near you???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I fear a long sleepless night. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I am pretty good for an old fart, Jeanne. had surgery three times on my eyes in the past three years, but all is well now. Have a bit of a breathing issue and am on an inhaler each morning, but it is all good. My heart continues to tick along after stents implanted and Ann and I are still enjoying life. Three grandchildren we enjoy although a pretty big age difference, Youngest son Matt, now 40 and his wife have two, Jett, soon to be nine and Shiloh, just turned six. Then there is grandson Nick who is now 32 and has a sone of his own, our great grandson Christian who turned 6 on New Years eve.

Oldes son is now living not that far from Marc in Nova Scotia and has been for about eight years now, soon to be 49. Daughter Crystal is a vice principal, soon to be principal of a school in Edmonton and will be 47 in a dozen days.

We will celebrate our 52nd anniversary come October 8, so time marches on. Don't feel like I am about to see 73 in three short months, but still doing things I love. Travel in our motor home is our treat during the summer months.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> ‘Very, very pink' tap water shocks Alberta town residents - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Don, is this anywhere near you???


Yes Marc, it is about 20 minutes to the west of us and we pass through there often on trips to Lac St. Anne. Interesting that the town is telling residents it is safe to drink. Not sure I could handle that!


----------



## Cameo

Good night Marc. I hope you are surprised with a good sleep after all. 
Im glad things are good for you too Don.

Im off for the night too. Dan works night shift so going to see him off and settle in to watch tv. The only time I watch is in the middle of the night


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Back from the ER and local drug store. Finally got a prescription to help me cope with the passing of the kidney stone pain. Luckily, I was fast tracked, and was in and out of the ER in less than an hour and went to my local drug store for the prescription. Luckily, neighbors were helpful in driving me to and from these sites.




Sure hope things go well for you Marc and I understand gall stones can be unite a painful and unpleasant ordeal. Big understatement there!!! 

And just like a true "man cold", the discomfort really can be worse than some similar things that women experience they recently discovered.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I am pretty good *for an old fart*, Jeanne. .




Hmmm…??? 

Just thinking incase it might help Don, maybe it might help your situation if you picked up some of these and maybe improve things a bit… ???


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> ‘Very, very pink' tap water shocks Alberta town residents - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Don, is this anywhere near you???


Sounds quite dilute but after reading this I would err on the side of caution and not drink, until the water was clear.

What Are the Dangers of Potassium Permanganate? | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oldes son is now living not that far from Marc in Nova Scotia and has been for about eight years now, soon to be 49. Daughter Crystal is a vice principal, soon to be principal of a school in Edmonton and will be 47 in a dozen days."

When are you going to come east to see him??????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, it is about 20 minutes to the west of us and we pass through there often on trips to Lac St. Anne. Interesting that the town is telling residents it is safe to drink. Not sure I could handle that!


Looks like pink lemonade slushy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameos said:


> Good night Marc. I hope you are surprised with a good sleep after all.
> Im glad things are good for you too Don.
> 
> Im off for the night too. Dan works night shift so going to see him off and settle in to watch tv. The only time I watch is in the middle of the night





pm-r said:


> Sure hope things go well for you Marc and I understand gall stones can be unite a painful and unpleasant ordeal. Big understatement there!!!
> 
> And just like a true "man cold", the discomfort really can be worse than some similar things that women experience they recently discovered.


Thank you, Bob and Patrick. Yes, on the pain scale, there is childbirth and then passing a kidney stone.

The super potent pain meds were a bust, but I think that drinking lots of water and giving up a night's sleep did the trick. I have to go to the bathroom every 20 minutes or so, and then would drink more water each time I went, but I have been pain free since about midnight. Wish me luck. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am going to try and get some more sleep in a bit .............. hopefully pain free. So I shall wait on making fresh OtHD coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I hope you got some more sleep. Today on SAP a balancing act with a skid steer, a video of tactical training that you will not believe and a look at environmentalists.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I hope you got some more sleep. Today on SAP a balancing act with a skid steer, a video of tactical training that you will not believe and a look at environmentalists.


Morning, Don. I dozed off for about 1/2 hour after I wrote my last posting, and then was suddenly awakened by a sharp pain in my lower back on the left side. I guess the stone is still there and causing extreme pain for me. :-(XX)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.








pm-r said:


> Hmmm…???
> 
> Just thinking incase it might help Don, maybe it might help your situation if you picked up some of these and maybe improve things a bit… ???


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Hope you are all having a gas in the Shang


----------



## Rps

Marc, i had an acquaintance who had kidney stones and his doctor told him to drink a beer a day........he said it helped.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Rps said:


> Marc, i had an acquaintance who had kidney stones and his doctor told him to drink a beer a day........he said it helped.


That is the sort of nutrition program I can feel good about!:love2:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc, i had an acquaintance who had kidney stones and his doctor told him to drink a beer a day........he said it helped.


And it is exactly why I do not have kidney stones.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hope you are all having a gas in the Shang


Good one Garrett (one r and one t ???). Welcome back to ehMacLand and The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, i had an acquaintance who had kidney stones and his doctor told him to drink a beer a day........he said it helped.


Sounds reasonable, Rp. However, with the meds they gave to me at the ER, no alcohol is allowed.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> That is the sort of nutrition program I can feel good about!:love2:


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And it is exactly why I do not have kidney stones.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Dr.G. said:


> Good one Garrett (one r and one t ???). Welcome back to ehMacLand and The Shang.


Tea for Two, and Two for Tea


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Be aware of Hops in your Beer. This ingredient has medicinal effects that can relax you, but it can also make some people more depressed, and may interact with some medications. I forget the exact details.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Tea for Two, and Two for Tea


Thanks for the clarification, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Be aware of Hops in your Beer. This ingredient has medicinal effects that can relax you, but it can also make some people more depressed, and may interact with some medications. I forget the exact details.


A couple of beers have never depressed me, Garrett.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A couple of beers have never depressed me, Garrett.


Exact same experience here, Marc. A couple dozen beers have never depressed me either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Exact same experience here, Marc. A couple dozen beers have never depressed me either.


A "couple of dozen"!!!!!!!! In what a month? A week?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Marc, i had an acquaintance who had kidney stones and his doctor told him to drink a beer a day........he said it helped.



And if one has several, I guess they'd feel pretty good as well.

If one is good, more should be better.


----------



## pm-r

MazterCBlazter said:


> Be aware of Hops in your Beer. This ingredient has medicinal effects that can relax you, but it can also make some people more depressed, and may interact with some medications. I forget the exact details.




The hops used in most beers these days doesn't have the bad effects it used to do since most breweries are now following the Aussie's method where the Australian beer is made out of kangaroo hops.


----------



## pm-r

Just thought I should mention a fact about the *Oh The Irony!* 03/08/17 01:35 piece in SAP today of _*Noah's Ark exhibit being destroyed by a flood*_, just in case most readers may not have known, but it was a hoax:

_Noah's Lark
A fake news article reported that a Christian theme park featuring a Noah's Ark exhibit was destroyed by a flood meteorologists termed "an act of God."_
Noah's Ark Theme Park Destroyed in a Flood

Still, it can create a grin or two…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And if one has several, I guess they'd feel pretty good as well.
> 
> If one is good, more should be better.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The hops used in most beers these days doesn't have the bad effects it used to do since most breweries are now following the Aussie's method where the Australian beer is made out of kangaroo hops.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A "couple of dozen"!!!!!!!! In what a month? A week?


Not a month, nor a week. Just a weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not a month, nor a week. Just a weekend.


Wow!!! I once had seven beer in a weekend. That is my personal record.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!! I once had seven beer in a weekend. That is my personal record.


Well, a three day camping weekend, Fri., Sat. and Sun, up 16 hours per day, 24 beers divided by 3 days by 16 hours = one beer every two hours average. Done. And not even a glow on!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, a three day camping weekend, Fri., Sat. and Sun, up 16 hours per day, 24 beers divided by 3 days by 16 hours = one beer every two hours average. Done. And not even a glow on!


Well, this puts it into perspective. Still, no glow???????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early, not due to kidney stone pain, but the light of the moon in the western sky. It is SO VERY bright. I thought someone had turned on a light. Still, I am up now, and will start drinking water in hopes that the still has/will pass. We shall see. Coffee will come later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Inspirational Commercial Reminds Us How Dogs Gives Value To Their Owners

A sweet video clip.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early, not due to kidney stone pain, but the light of the moon in the western sky. It is SO VERY bright. I thought someone had turned on a light. Still, I am up now, and will start drinking water in hopes that the still has/will pass. We shall see. Coffee will come later.


Morning Marc, the moon here is also very bright and is shining on me as I lie on the couch working on SAP. The living room has venetian blinds and I leave the slightly ajar so I can see the moon while working. It also prevents me from bothering anyone in the house while I work these crazy hours.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, Superman defies the old story and asks a guy in a passing car for directions in our gif, a Trump product that is sure to sell, dogs discovering snow and did you know Mount Rushmore has a hidden room?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the moon here is also very bright and is shining on me as I lie on the couch working on SAP. The living room has venetian blinds and I leave the slightly ajar so I can see the moon while working. It also prevents me from bothering anyone in the house while I work these crazy hours.


Morning, Don. Guess we are both "early risers". Care for some coffee?

"My neighbour knocked on my door at 3:00 in the morning.

Lucky for him, I was still up playing my bagpipes." :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received notification from Apple.

"Apple’s Siri learns Shangainese as voice assistants race to cover languages " The International Journal of Linguistics states that Shangainese is the language spoken in The Shang, with a combination of dialects and accents "tainting" the English spoken there (i.e., New York City accents, Maritime accents, Canadian Prairie accents, et al). The voice recognition of my iPad is only now getting used to my NCY accent.


----------



## eMacMan

Not sure if this is round 4 or round 5. I am a bit punch drunk. Anyways another ~25cm yesterday. That's very much an approximation as the wind was really howling. This AM was -20°C with no chance of the temps reaching even the normal low for the day. Looks like another week or so of abuse this go round. Getting a short sunny break this AM but not expected to last. More periods of light snow predicted today. Seems more like the entire Periodic Table.

Shoveling in very short shifts and using the new punch it right through the snow bank and down the hill approach to avoid trying to toss the %#!t into the wind and over my head.

May be snowed in until Monday as I don't think us low priority types will see plows today or tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not sure if this is round 4 or round 5. I am a bit punch drunk. Anyways another ~25cm yesterday. That's very much an approximation as the wind was really howling. This AM was -20°C with no chance of the temps reaching even the normal low for the day. Looks like another week or so of abuse this go round. Getting a short sunny break this AM but not expected to last. More periods of light snow predicted today. Seems more like the entire Periodic Table.
> 
> Shoveling in very short shifts and using the new punch it right through the snow bank and down the hill approach to avoid trying to toss the %#!t into the wind and over my head.
> 
> May be snowed in until Monday as I don't think us low priority types will see plows today or tomorrow.


Good Lord, Bob, but you have been pounded in your area of AB this winter. The amount of snow and the strong winds can cause a great deal of problems. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to pain in my lower abdomen at 4AM. The only good news is that this means that the stone is starting to travel out of the kidney. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess I could start to brew some TGIF coffee now for the early risers.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I AM THAT I AM." God, Exodus 3:14

"I am what I am, and that's all that I am." Popeye, the sailor man


----------



## Dr.G.

" In human relations one should penetrate to the core of loneliness in each person and speak to that."

Bertrand Russell


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early due to pain in my lower abdomen at 4AM. The only good news is that this means that the stone is starting to travel out of the kidney. We shall see.


Morning Marc, let's hope that stone is passed soon, good luck.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP something wicked this way comes is a gif about weather like you have never seen, Elvis in our video doing an oldie and will humans evolve differently on Mars?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, let's hope that stone is passed soon, good luck.


Thanks, Don. I am going to see my family doctor in a couple of hours to see what he has to say.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today but no snow, might get a few flakes ovwr the weekend.

Some humour for you.

1. Parallel lines have so much in common. It's a shame they will never meet.

2. My wife accused me of being immature. I told her to get out of my fort.

3. Apparently, someone gets stabbed in London every 52 seconds. Poor bastard!

4. How do you find Will Smith in the snow? You look for fresh prints.

5. I took the shell off of my racing snail hoping to make it run faster. But it made it more sluggish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here today but no snow, might get a few flakes ovwr the weekend.
> 
> Some humour for you.
> 
> 1. Parallel lines have so much in common. It's a shame they will never meet.
> 
> 2. My wife accused me of being immature. I told her to get out of my fort.
> 
> 3. Apparently, someone gets stabbed in London every 52 seconds. Poor bastard!
> 
> 4. How do you find Will Smith in the snow? You look for fresh prints.
> 
> 5. I took the shell off of my racing snail hoping to make it run faster. But it made it more sluggish.


No snow here either, Rp ............... yet. It is on it's way. 

:clap::lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

Plenty of snow here. No sign of plows as yet so I am almost certainly snowed in for the weekend.

Todays crop is the very fine dense powdery stuff complete with drifts. I am sure the Eskimos have a word for it and I am equally sure it has 4 letters. Not looking forward to trying to push this stuff around.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Plenty of snow here. No sign of plows as yet so I am almost certainly snowed in for the weekend.
> 
> Todays crop is the very fine dense powdery stuff complete with drifts. I am sure the Eskimos have a word for it and I am equally sure it has 4 letters. Not looking forward to trying to push this stuff around.


Sorry to hear this, Bob. I don't mind dry powdery snow, but when it is dense and thick, it is nearly as heavy as wet snow we get with nor'easters in St. John's and here on the coast of NS. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went to my doctor this morning to get a prescription for something stronger for the pain. He wanted to get me on a short wait list for a lithotripsy treatment session to zap the stone out, but I have no driver in and out of Halifax. This is the downside of living in rural NS. Such is Life. I shall continue to drink lots of water and take the pain meds only when I am in severe pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

So far, no meds for the past 12 hours and no major pain in that same time period. Could the end be in sight? We shall see.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I sure hope so Marc, you are one tough guy to endure the whole episode. Good on you!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> So far, no meds for the past 12 hours and no major pain in that same time period. Could the end be in sight? We shall see.
> 
> Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.




Let's hope so for the end of any discomfort and pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I sure hope so Marc, you are one tough guy to endure the whole episode. Good on you!





pm-r said:


> Let's hope so for the end of any discomfort and pain.


Thanks for the words of support, Don and Patrick. Actually, I have a very low threshold for pain. It is a good thing Deborah is in England so that she can't hear me moan and groan and curse out loud. 

Woke up at 4AM more out of habit than pain. Feeling some phantom pain, not real kidney stone pain, but rather, pain that has been with me for the past week in my lower back. I am hoping that I just passed the stone last night or early this morning, and that this episode is over. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for coffee, so I might try to get a bit of a nap and start the day a bit later today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, enjoy your nap. Today on SAP our video Birds-Of-Paradise Project showcases some of the world's most beautiful birds, even little kids say to hell with it some days in our gif and who knew a fish could live to be over two centuries old?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some freshly brewed coffee?

"Show him your badge!!!" :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning all, cold here today and maybe the dreaded S word on Monday. A smile for you

I bought a dog from a blacksmith today.

Within 10 minutes of getting home he made a bolt for the door.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the words of support, Don and Patrick. Actually, I have a very low threshold for pain. It is a good thing Deborah is in England so that she can't hear me moan and groan and curse out loud.
> 
> Woke up at 4AM more out of habit than pain. Feeling some phantom pain, not real kidney stone pain, but rather, pain that has been with me for the past week in my lower back. I am hoping that I just passed the stone last night or early this morning, and that this episode is over. We shall see.


Morning again Marc, as you likely know, Ann is a retired registered nurse who spend 40 years nursing and asked me to tell you that anyone who has gone through what you have, doesn't have a low threshold for pain.  She too feels your pain and has been following along and wishes you all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## eMacMan

Been there as well. Kidney stones fall into the excruciating pain level. I was fortunate in that both of mine passed within a day or two.


----------



## SINC

While today's SAP video just gives a sampling of the types of birds of paradise, if anyone is interested this is a stunning video made by a Japanese photographer, about 50 minutes long, but well worth a look.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY_4nVc0gFU


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, cold here today and maybe the dreaded S word on Monday. A smile for you
> 
> I bought a dog from a blacksmith today.
> 
> Within 10 minutes of getting home he made a bolt for the door.


Good one, Rp. I had heard that one before, but with the purchase being a horse.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again Marc, as you likely know, Ann is a retired registered nurse who spend 40 years nursing and asked me to tell you that anyone who has gone through what you have, doesn't have a low threshold for pain.  She too feels your pain and has been following along and wishes you all the best for a speedy recovery.


Thank Ann for the advice and words of support, Don. I am now, I think, experiencing "phantom pain". I have no real pain since last night, and that was not severe. My doctor said that "phantom pain" is when you experience pain in one spot for day, upon day upon day. Once it is gone, the actual pain is gone but you have a sensation that something is not quite right in the spot where there was pain. I can easily deal with these sensations, since they do not need to be medicated. We shall see if the stone has indeed passed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, watched today's SAP video earlier today. Amazing. Yes, long, but worth the viewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Been there as well. Kidney stones fall into the excruciating pain level. I was fortunate in that both of mine passed within a day or two.


Yes, two days was what I was expecting. So, when it lasted for 6 1/2 days, I was starting to worry. Hopefully, the stone has passed.

How is your snow situation?


----------



## eMacMan

Only an inch or so since yesterdays shovel. Because of the wind I did not tackle the main snow drift and it has grown by another foot or so.

Debating whether to just shovel where drifts will not form and wait until I am sure this round is over before tackling the big drift. It re-forms quickly once the wind picks up. Hmm "reform" maybe I should get Presto Manning to tackle that drift.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Only an inch or so since yesterdays shovel. Because of the wind I did not tackle the main snow drift and it has grown by another foot or so.
> 
> Debating whether to just shovel where drifts will not form and wait until I am sure this round is over before tackling the big drift. It re-forms quickly once the wind picks up. Hmm "reform" maybe I should get Presto Manning to tackle that drift.


I hated when this used to happen in St. John's, Bob. It is so frustrating to spend two hours clearing away a drift, only to have it reappear once again.


----------



## eMacMan

The upper portion of the drift. This part is pretty easy as I only need to trim it back by a foot or so.

View attachment 77129


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The upper portion of the drift. This part is pretty easy as I only need to trim it back by a foot or so.
> 
> View attachment 77129


Brings back memories of taking pics like that with a big shovel in the foreground to add some perspective. Hang in there, mon ami. The end must be in sight.

I feel your pain ................. literally. The kidney stone pain has returned. :--(


----------



## pm-r

> The upper portion of the drift. This part is pretty easy as I only need to trim it back by a foot or so.



Hey, it looks pretty with the sun out and shining, but where's the Bobcat???

And a beer or two…???

And did that fencing not offer to lat-us help???
(My apologies to Rps)


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow for some coffee and Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Hey, it looks pretty with the sun out and shining, but where's the Bobcat???


Behind the lens


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Behind the lens



Smart and clever Man!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but I can get some coffee brewing as we await Don and SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

No Don and today's SAP, so I shall get the coffee brewing for when everyone starts to rise and face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I did sleep in a wee bit, but SAP is up with the Sunday Whatzit?, a dominos video that someone suggested,  and See How Fast I Am?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I did sleep in a wee bit, but SAP is up with the Sunday Whatzit/, a dominos video that someone suggested,  and See How Fast I Am?


Morning, Don. Yes, that was an amazing domino setup. 

Luckily, doxies are faster ............. 

Speaking of doxies, I see you used the doxies transport in the Sunday Whatzit. The one we had in St. John's looked just like this, but had small windows on the side.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Speaking of doxies, I see you used the doxies transport in the Sunday Whatzit. The one we had in St. John's looked just like this, but had small windows on the side.


A fine guess, but nope, not the item.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A fine guess, but nope, not the item.


Well, they were originally used to transport boat masts and pole vault poles, but when the Dachshund Club of America bought 100 of these for their great Weinerpolooza held, in all places, Green Bay, Wisconsin (aka The Badger State), their use was mainly for multiple dachshund transport.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, cold here today but sunny. Is the Whatzit a skulling trailer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, cold here today but sunny. Is the Whatzit a skulling trailer?


Morning, Rp. Yes, I have seen them used for that purpose at the St. John's Royal Regatta .............. at least those not being used for transporting dachshunds.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all, cold here today but sunny. Is the Whatzit a skulling trailer?


Another good guess, but nope, not that either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Doxie Trailers are also interesting to watch in the water. The white part of the picture is the actual container, but the gray part of the picture is the container hitch to carry the "item" somewhere.


----------



## eMacMan

Don, I was thinking a trailer to transport gliders. The wings are removed and run lengthwise along the trailer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah wanted to get this sort of Doxie Mobile, shown here with the back protective plexiglass shell taken off. I said no.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Don, I was thinking a trailer to transport gliders. The wings are removed and run lengthwise along the trailer.


Ka ching, we have a winner! Well done!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ka ching, we have a winner! Well done!


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Way to go, Bob. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange seeing it still light at 7PM. Still, I would rather not have to change the clocks anymore. Such is Life.

I can't believe that the kidney stone pain has returned. I am so tired of being in pain I feel like crying. C'est la vie.


----------



## eMacMan

Wow snow seems to have finally stopped, temps have come up and winds have died down. Hopefully they will start coming in from the west and the temps really come up.

Neighbour brought in a front end loader and cleaned the upper road. So tomorrow once the town lays down some gravel I will be able to get the van out, or more importantly back in.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Wow snow seems to have finally stopped, temps have come up and winds have died down. Hopefully they will start coming in from the west and the temps really come up.
> 
> Neighbour brought in a front end loader and cleaned the upper road. So tomorrow once the town lays down some gravel I will be able to get the van out, or more importantly back in.


Good to hear, Bob. It seems as if Spring will return to Don's section of AB next week, and maybe you folks in SW AB will have the same gift. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

Sorry to hear you're still suffering the stone, Marc. Be well soon.

Would not a little libation down at one of Lunenburg's famous watering holes help things along (or at least, make it easier to endure)?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Sorry to hear you're still suffering the stone, Marc. Be well soon.
> 
> Would not a little libation down at one of Lunenburg's famous watering holes help things along (or at least, make it easier to endure)?


It would, except if the pain is too severe, the pain meds I am on, according to my pharmacist and doctor, dictate NO alcohol at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the coffee brewing to help us get on our way today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the coffee sure sounds good.

Today on SAP a man who bought a Rolex in Germany many years back gets a surprise appraisal in our video, a kid takes a ride on dad's chair and dad falls for the prank and a smile for you this morning in our daily joke.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the coffee sure sounds good.
> 
> Today on SAP a man who bought a Rolex in Germany many years back gets a surprise appraisal in our video, a kid takes a ride on dad's chair and dad falls for the prank and a smile for you this morning in our daily joke.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Still chuckling over the joke. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Still chuckling over the joke. :clap:


Finding appropriate jokes for SAP 365 days a year for nearly nine years now is always a chore so it is good to know I get the odd good one. I always appreciate the tales Rp posts here, or anyone else for that matter as it gives me a chance to grab it and file it for the future. Many thanks to all who do so for that! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Finding appropriate jokes for SAP 365 days a year for nearly nine years now is always a chore so it is good to know I get the odd good one. I always appreciate the tales Rp posts here, or anyone else for that matter as it gives me a chance to grab it and file it for the future. Many thanks to all who do so for that! :clap:


Yes, Rp is the jokemeister. I try to send you unique items for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

“Generosity consists not in the sum given, but the manner in which it is bestowed.” — Mohandas Gandhi


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice to see it so sunny at 6PM. Blue skies and sun still shining brightly. With 0C temps, I did not mind sitting outside to let the doxies play outside and run and run and run.


----------



## Cameo

Good afternoon! March is playing its usual joke on us........nice weather for winter, now at the end we are getting snow. grrrrr. I have seeds planted in peat pods, already sprouting and thinking about my garden - I don't want snow darn it!. This should be last fling and I will try not to whine too much.............


----------



## Cameo

[/attach]


----------



## eMacMan

Must be nice Jean. Between Wednesday and Saturday we had about 2 feet and vicious enough winds to create some nasty drifts. At no time did EC bother with any sort of weather warning. 

Had the Bobcat guy in today to clear the lane so I could get in and out. Took him an hour and a half. Both vehicles are finally free if I decide to go anywhere.

Lots of melting and settling and a gentle west wind so EC issued a wind warning. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameos said:


> [/attach]


Cool. I start my tomato plants inside the house comes April in the same manner. 

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameos said:


> Good afternoon! March is playing its usual joke on us........nice weather for winter, now at the end we are getting snow. grrrrr. I have seeds planted in peat pods, already sprouting and thinking about my garden - I don't want snow darn it!. This should be last fling and I will try not to whine too much.............


Same here, Jeanne. We are expecting about five inches of snow and then an inch of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Must be nice Jean. Between Wednesday and Saturday we had about 2 feet and vicious enough winds to create some nasty drifts. At no time did EC bother with any sort of weather warning.
> 
> Had the Bobcat guy in today to clear the lane so I could get in and out. Took him an hour and a half. Both vehicles are finally free if I decide to go anywhere.
> 
> Lots of melting and settling and a gentle west wind so EC issued a wind warning. Go figure.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, look like a biggie headed your way, Marc.

There Is Nothing Normal About the Snowstorm About To Slam the East Coast | Mother Jones


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh oh, look like a biggie headed your way, Marc.
> 
> There Is Nothing Normal About the Snowstorm About To Slam the East Coast | Mother Jones


Sadly, yes, Don. However, we should be getting up to 5 inches of snow and then an inch of rain. We shall see ............. since one inch of rain is equal to one foot of snow if it is cold enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

Good to see Jeanne and Bob slowly coming back in the fold here in The Shang. Now, where is Kim, John and Kim????


----------



## Cameo

Nite Marc. 

Dan and I have decided to call in to work - Dan works nights and no idea what the drive home would be like - they say about a foot of snow possible - and I have an hours drive into work. Since I don't know how much snow or what the visibility will be like at 5 am, I decided it wasn't fair to have to call in at last moment. We only have two PSW's on the floor for 25 residents and not always easy to get someone else in to cover. Best bet is to make arrangements the night before and ensure the residents have the care they need.

I have to admit that not having to shovel my way out of the driveway at 4 am is a relief too

I am hooked on lattes and cappacinos now............and the local store is out of stock. 
Hope everyone is snug and safe. Have a good night


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video features an oldie but a goodie trick by Paul Daniels, a ranger frees a wolf from a trap and how the horse has changed over the years. Also a great shot from China in our outstanding photos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameos said:


> Nite Marc.
> 
> Dan and I have decided to call in to work - Dan works nights and no idea what the drive home would be like - they say about a foot of snow possible - and I have an hours drive into work. Since I don't know how much snow or what the visibility will be like at 5 am, I decided it wasn't fair to have to call in at last moment. We only have two PSW's on the floor for 25 residents and not always easy to get someone else in to cover. Best bet is to make arrangements the night before and ensure the residents have the care they need.
> 
> I have to admit that not having to shovel my way out of the driveway at 4 am is a relief too
> 
> I am hooked on lattes and cappacinos now............and the local store is out of stock.
> Hope everyone is snug and safe. Have a good night


A wise decision, Jeanne. Such foresight makes sense.

All goes well here. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, Jeanne. We are expecting about five inches of snow and then an inch of rain.


Misread that, thought you said an inch of pain.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Misread that, thought you said an inch of pain.


Morning Bob, I think Marc had more than 'an inch' of pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Misread that, thought you said an inch of pain.


:lmao::clap::lmao: Should have written 30mm of rain ........... or 3cm of rain. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Bob, I think Marc had more than 'an inch' of pain.


It has only been a mild dull pain for the past day. Maybe the stone has passed?


----------



## CubaMark

Gents, Mexico lags a bit in the switch to DST (we go on April 2nd), so I'm going to be perpetually late for Marc's morning coffee. Time distortion is now three hours off of Nova Scotia (the centre of my universe). So... brunch?

The dry season has come to an end, and we're finally getting a bit of wet stuff after three months of nada. I shouldn't complain, as it allowed us time to do a little bit of work on the house. I finally regained use of my driveway yesterday, as my brother-in-law carted away the excess sand and gravel, for use on his own project. It's been an education down here, this building with concrete and brick. I miss the feel and smell of pine...

Hope you all are having a smashing day.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Gents, Mexico lags a bit in the switch to DST (we go on April 2nd), so I'm going to be perpetually late for Marc's morning coffee. Time distortion is now three hours off of Nova Scotia (the centre of my universe). So... brunch?
> 
> The dry season has come to an end, and we're finally getting a bit of wet stuff after three months of nada. I shouldn't complain, as it allowed us time to do a little bit of work on the house. I finally regained use of my driveway yesterday, as my brother-in-law carted away the excess sand and gravel, for use on his own project. It's been an education down here, this building with concrete and brick. I miss the feel and smell of pine...
> 
> Hope you all are having a smashing day.


I can do a Tuesday Brunch for you now, Mark. Enjoy.

Our pine here in Lunenburg County, and much of NS, will be covered in snow, and then (hopefully), cleared away with lots of rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of snow, with more to come tonight, we still have plenty.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of snow, with more to come tonight, we still have plenty.


Nice clean snow, Don, but you will need some really warm temps to melt it all away. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A good time to reinstitute our 4PM High Tea. I am chilled to the bone. It is +1C but I have been sitting outside with the doxies to get them to do whatever before the snow and rain hits. Deborah would say that she likes the sunny -25C temps of Calgary more than this sort of damp cold weather. Today, I would agree with her. So, I am going to make some tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow has started to fall ................ but the tea is brewing.


----------



## CubaMark

Just had a chat with the missus. Yesterday was our 8th wedding anniversary, but our favourite Italian place was closed so dinner has been moved to today. In a couple of hours I'll be inhaling a delicious Sicilian pasta with salmon fillet and enjoying good company. Wish y'all could be here.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Just had a chat with the missus. Yesterday was our 8th wedding anniversary, but our favourite Italian place was closed so dinner has been moved to today. In a couple of hours I'll be inhaling a delicious Sicilian pasta with salmon fillet and enjoying good company. Wish y'all could be here.


Happy anniversary, Mark. May there be many more to come.

As there is a blizzard outside right now, yes, it would be nice to be there. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a night. The snow turned to ice pellets, which turned to sleet, which turned to rain .......... all whipped around by strong winds. Woke up to find the five inches of snow basically all gone ........... compliments of the rain and +7C temps. Time to get the coffee brewing now that I am up.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP replacing railroad ties without removing the rails, a chicken plays the piano and an explanation of sorts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still awake?


----------



## Rps

Morning all, we dodged a bullet yesterday with the weather, only got about 5cm of snow and most gone now due to the sun. Will warm up later this week.

A morning smile for you....

An Inscription Problem


According to the Knight-Ridder News Service, the inscription on the metal bands used by the U.S. Department of the Interior to tag migratory birds has been changed. The bands used to bear the address of the Washington Biological Survey, abbreviated, "Wash. Biol. Surv." until the agency received the following letter from an Arkansas camper: 
"Dear Sirs: While camping last week I shot one of your birds. I think it was a crow. I followed the cooking instructions on the leg tag and I want to tell you it was horrible."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, we dodged a bullet yesterday with the weather, only got about 5cm of snow and most gone now due to the sun. Will warm up later this week.
> 
> A morning smile for you....
> 
> An Inscription Problem
> 
> 
> According to the Knight-Ridder News Service, the inscription on the metal bands used by the U.S. Department of the Interior to tag migratory birds has been changed. The bands used to bear the address of the Washington Biological Survey, abbreviated, "Wash. Biol. Surv." until the agency received the following letter from an Arkansas camper:
> "Dear Sirs: While camping last week I shot one of your birds. I think it was a crow. I followed the cooking instructions on the leg tag and I want to tell you it was horrible."


Good to hear, Rp. Luckily, our rain took care of all the snow. We won't be that lucky, I fear, on Sunday.

Good one. Boiled crow!?!? XX)


----------



## Cameo

We ended up with a foot of snow. But it shouldn't last long so I will try not to whine too much
Happy Anniversary Mark. Enjoy your celebrations
We had three birthdays in our unit today, so everyone joined in singing Happy Birthday.
It's cold here too so I helped myself to coffee thanks.....I saw the tea, but the coffee with hazelnut cream just seems to hit the spot


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> We ended up with a foot of snow. But it shouldn't last long so I will try not to whine too much
> Happy Anniversary Mark. Enjoy your celebrations
> We had three birthdays in our unit today, so everyone joined in singing Happy Birthday.
> It's cold here too so I helped myself to coffee thanks.....I saw the tea, but the coffee with hazelnut cream just seems to hit the spot


Sorry to hear about your snow, Jeanne. 

I love hazelnut cream coffee ............ with a shot of vanilla to give it a kick. :love2:

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time o call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video on rays in the sea and their mating rituals, being sure about your favourite brew and Pong Shots Nailed!

And check out your refrigerator. Are you doing it right?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Doxies must have heard/seen some deer in the moonlight ................ or wanted me to check the fridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. I have just put on a fresh pot of coffee. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

G'day Marc, a coffee would be welcome about now. I have to take the Suzuki 4 x 4 in this afternoon for a check on an odd knocking noise that appears to be coming from the rear of the engine or the front of the tranny. It is worse when it is started cold, so they are keeping the vehicle overnight to start it cold in the shop in the morning and use a stethoscope to try and pin point the noise. So we will be without wheels for a day or so, an unusual situation for us as we have previously always had two vehicles. I have arranged for a friend to give me a lift home from the shop. And oh yeah, the repair shop is called Sinclair Automotive.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> G'day Marc, a coffee would be welcome about now. I have to take the Suzuki 4 x 4 in this afternoon for a check on an odd knocking noise that appears to be coming from the rear of the engine or the front of the tranny. It is worse when it is started cold, so they are keeping the vehicle overnight to start it cold in the shop in the morning and use a stethoscope to try and pin point the noise. So we will be without wheels for a day or so, an unusual situation for us as we have previously always had two vehicles. I have arranged for a friend to give me a lift home from the shop. And oh yeah, the repair shop is called Sinclair Automotive.


Good luck with this repair work, Don. I hate it when one hears an odd rattle or knock, without any apparent cause.

While I know the Shang thread is to be apolitical, I do want to say I appreciate your civil point of view re the budget cuts proposed by Pres. Trump. While we differ on our view re funding for the arts, at least you presented your POV in a manner that might keep the discussion going in a rational manner. We shall see. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Cold but bright today.....no snow that goodness. Montreal looks like fun!

A smile for you, one of the best banjo jokes I have heard in awhile....

"What's your favorite pickup to put on a banjo?" 

"F-150"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Cold but bright today.....no snow that goodness. Montreal looks like fun!
> 
> A smile for you, one of the best banjo jokes I have heard in awhile....
> 
> "What's your favorite pickup to put on a banjo?"
> 
> "F-150"


 Not for me, however. I love banjo and bagpipe music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP we celebrate the Irish so try your hand at finding the lucky four leaf clovers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Happy St. Patrick's Day to you as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am not one who is into green coffee ....... green beer ..... but I shall make some green tea if anyone is interested. Nor do I like to dress up our doxies. I did NOT do this to any of our former doxies.


----------



## SINC

dr.g. said:


> morning, don. Happy st. Patrick's day to you as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don.


----------



## SINC

Well, well, lookee here what our local weatherman has with him this morning . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Nine Irish puppies born just in time for St. Patrick's Day

Sweet. This is Molly's breed


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, well, lookee here what our local weatherman has with him this morning . . .


Cute. Red doxies in the morning ............. sailors take warning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Monopoly kicks out three classic game tokens - Mar. 17, 2017

Sad. I always liked the wheelbarrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very slow here in The Shang today, so I am going to pull the pin early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo

The desk was painted white - it was my great great grandmothers. I sanded it down and stained it cherry - so the secretary is in progress and I'm going to stain it the same cherry as the desk. Just started, so will take awhile. I'm not sure yet how to remove the stain from the cubbies


----------



## Cameo

Hope everyone had a great St Paddy's Day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Jeanne, that is some nice refinishing work. You must have a bit of a shop area, or a garage to do that kind of work?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an interesting video on vortex, a cute kid dancing and Tesla Wants To Sell Future Cars With Insurance And Maintenance Included In The Price.


----------



## SINC

I had intended to post this yesterday, but it slipped my mind. Oh well, better late than never.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> View attachment 77369
> 
> 
> View attachment 77377
> 
> 
> View attachment 77385
> 
> 
> View attachment 77393
> 
> 
> View attachment 77401
> 
> 
> View attachment 77409
> 
> 
> View attachment 77417
> 
> 
> 
> The desk was painted white - it was my great great grandmothers. I sanded it down and stained it cherry - so the secretary is in progress and I'm going to stain it the same cherry as the desk. Just started, so will take awhile. I'm not sure yet how to remove the stain from the cubbies


Great refinishing job, Jeanne. Always nice to have something that has been in your family for years come back to life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had intended to post this yesterday, but it slipped my mind. Oh well, better late than never.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Good one. I remember seeing it on the Muppet Show when it was first on. Loved watching that show with Stephen when he was little. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start a pot of fresh coffee brewing for anyone up at this hour. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Now for something completely different. Return to the very first radio broadcast of the story of Tom Sawyer by Mark Twain. Click on play when the new window opens.

http://jmp.sh/qWR14zC


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now for something completely different. Return to the very first radio broadcast of the story of Tom Sawyer by Mark Twain. Click on play when the new window opens.
> 
> http://jmp.sh/qWR14zC


Wow. That is quite the find, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Monday is the first day of Spring. Sadly, 30cm of snow is in the forecast for Sunday afternoon until dawn on Monday. This will be followed by some freezing rain. Should be a fun day to try to get the doxies outside. Molly, born in Finland, seems oblivious to the snow and cold.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. That is quite the find, Don. :clap:


I thought you might enjoy it Marc. I found several more and will post them from time to time. Things like Henry Aldridge, Abbot & Costello, the Great Gildersleeve, Dragnet, Our Miss Brooks, Father Knows Best, Burns and Allen and more.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I thought you might enjoy it Marc. I found several more and will post them from time to time. Things like Henry Aldridge, Abbot & Costello, the Great Gildersleeve, Dragnet, Our Miss Brooks, Father Knows Best, Burns and Allen and more.


I was on the generation that experienced the first wave of TV, especially in NYC, but there were also shows on the radio which my parents liked which I listened to as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

With spring officially arriving on Monday at 5:29 a.m. AT, we should have a special breakfast/brunch/lunch at The Café Chez Marc. Any requests?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, see how you do witht eh Sunday Whatzit? this morning. Also a video showing an orangutan making his own hammock and drinking beer in the river.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing, a coffee would be good.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, see how you do witht eh Sunday Whatzit? this morning. Also a video showing an orangutan making his own hammock and drinking beer in the river.


Hi Sinc, is it a salt or sugar crystal?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing, a coffee would be good.


Coming right up, Don.


----------



## Rps

In honour of Spring...

Four high school boys afflicted with spring fever skipped morning classes. After lunch they reported to the teacher that they had a flat tire.

Much to their relief she smiled and said, "Well, you missed a test today so take seats apart from one another and take out a piece of paper." Still smiling, she waited for them to sit down. Then she said: "First Question: Which tire was flat?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Sinc, is it a salt or sugar crystal?


That's what I initially thought as well, Rp. However, I thought it was too obvious so I said nothing. Could be some sand/silica or even a micro-quartz crystal. Still, I think that it will be something rather wild and unexpected. We shall see.

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> In honour of Spring...
> 
> Four high school boys afflicted with spring fever skipped morning classes. After lunch they reported to the teacher that they had a flat tire.
> 
> Much to their relief she smiled and said, "Well, you missed a test today so take seats apart from one another and take out a piece of paper." Still smiling, she waited for them to sit down. Then she said: "First Question: Which tire was flat?"


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, Butter Toffee would be great! We got some snow yesterday but has melted, will it 17c this week. I'm in the process of sorting out all my lesson plans.....what a job, five years worth to sort.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, Butter Toffee would be great! We got some snow yesterday but has melted, will it 17c this week. I'm in the process of sorting out all my lesson plans.....what a job, five years worth to sort.


Coming right up, Rp.

Yes, when I left my office at Memorial, I left loads of materials behind, mostly lesson plan notes. Anything of value, such as books, etc, I left in the Curriculum Center for students to take for free. I have 38 1/2 years of materials to either recycle or give away.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Rp.
> 
> Yes, when I left my office at Memorial, I left loads of materials behind, mostly lesson plan notes. Anything of value, such as books, etc, I left in the Curriculum Center for students to take for free. I have 38 1/2 years of materials to either recycle or give away.


Not sure if you have the same disease as myself but I see a lesson in everything! Not sure if I'm in the hoarder class but I'm close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure if you have the same disease as myself but I see a lesson in everything! Not sure if I'm in the hoarder class but I'm close.


Guilty on both counts, Rp. Still, that is the way I am, so be it.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Guilty on both counts, Rp. Still, that is the way I am, so be it.


I'm teaching tomorrow and using rock samples from the geology class I took years ago during my B'ED days to teach adjectives to describe people and self. Should be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'm teaching tomorrow and using rock samples from the geology class I took years ago during my B'ED days to teach adjectives to describe people and self. Should be fun.


Good idea. Have them provide character traits using adjectives to describe non-human objects, like the rocks, a pencil, a chair, etc.


----------



## Rps

I usually start off with a picture of an apple and have them describe it then add other objects. Then I ask them to think of ways to describe a person. Then I have them link their object descriptions to people descriptions. When the rock samples come out I use the schema to link rock sample to people using the prior process. All the while playing I Am A Rock in the background.


----------



## SINC

Well the sun is out and we are off to Costco to pick up a couple of roasts. They are about half the price of retail grocery outlets. Bet you did not know that St. Albert has the largest Costco store in western Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I usually start off with a picture of an apple and have them describe it then add other objects. Then I ask them to think of ways to describe a person. Then I have them link their object descriptions to people descriptions. When the rock samples come out I use the schema to link rock sample to people using the prior process. All the while playing I Am A Rock in the background.


A great idea. Howard Gardner would be proud of you.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Sinc, is it a salt or sugar crystal?


Take a bow, Rp, it's sugar. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow has started. Welcome to Spring.    :-( XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Out shoveling a path for the doxies. About 20cm is down and there is lots more to come before dawn .......... when the ice pellets and then sleet take over.  The three doxies don't like this sort of snow since it stick to their legs. Molly, on the other hand, is covered in golf sized snowballs ............ and is loving running around in this wet fresh snow. She was born in Finland and I saw video clips of her as a younger pup, playing in the snow with her litter mates. They all loved the cold and the snow. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Might have to get up early before the ice pellets and sleet start just before dawn. It will be impossible to take the dogs out in that sort of weather. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, that is one big storm you have Marc, as I view in on EC radar. It makes our current snowfall seem tiny indeed. Good luck with the clean up.

Today on SAP a video takes you inside Big Ben to see just how it keeps accurate time and a trick they use to speed it up involving a single penny. Also a dog goes for a bicycle ride in our gif and Hmong Shaman Work With Traditional Doctors To Heal Patients At California Hospital.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, that is one big storm you have Marc, as I view in on EC radar. It makes our current snowfall seem tiny indeed. Good luck with the clean up.
> 
> Today on SAP a video takes you inside Big Ben to see just how it keeps accurate time and a trick they use to speed it up involving a single penny. Also a dog goes for a bicycle ride in our gif and Hmong Shaman Work With Traditional Doctors To Heal Patients At California Hospital.


Afternoon, Don. Yes, it was quite the cleanup. If if were not for my neighbor's snow blower mounted on his plow, I would never have gotten the front of my driveway cleared away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, how did your students react to your creative lesson?


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished shoveling for the day. I shall let Nature take away the rest. +6C temps help, but we need some sunshine or rain to really cut into all of this snow. We shall see.

At least the dogs, especially Molly, love running around the fresh snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is finally home. I am now like yesterday's mashed potatoes in that the doxies and Molly are all around her .................... leaving me all alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a janitor with a lesson in our video, a backhoe operator saves a deer and a parking issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice day outside. Might have some ice tea ............ any takers?


----------



## Dr.G.

With lots of sunshine and +7C temps, Deborah is going to BBQ some steaks .................. especially since there is more snow in the forecast for overnight and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well the Suzuki went in tonight for servicing and wont be ready until tomorrow sometime. Turns out that little knocking noise was due to low fluid in the tranny. Oddly enough I had checked the level about a week ago and it was fine, so we caught this one early. When topped up, for the first time in 16 years, it quit immediately. so in the morning they will flush the tranny and replace the filters and fill with fresh fluid. Also a small leak in the cooling system was also due to a small gasket on the back of the engine and it too is being replaced and flushed and refilled.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a little girl tells the teacher an alarming story in our video, a man mistakenly grabs the throttle on a motor bike and a student finds a WWII aircraft with the pilots body still inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well the Suzuki went in tonight for servicing and wont be ready until tomorrow sometime. Turns out that little knocking noise was due to low fluid in the tranny. Oddly enough I had checked the level about a week ago and it was fine, so we caught this one early. When topped up, for the first time in 16 years, it quit immediately. so in the morning they will flush the tranny and replace the filters and fill with fresh fluid. Also a small leak in the cooling system was also due to a small gasket on the back of the engine and it too is being replaced and flushed and refilled.


Don, all in all, your Suzuki has served you well these past 16 years. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. I just made a fresh pot of coffee to help get us Over the Hump.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Time to rise and shine. I just made a fresh pot of coffee to help get us Over the Hump.


Will take some Butter Toffee if you have it Marc.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, all in all, your Suzuki has served you well these past 16 years. :clap:


Yes it has Marc, without doubt the best vehicle that I have ever owned and at 105K kms, and rust free, I see no need to replace it anytime soon. Besides, it is still the only vehicle I can tow all four wheels down behind the motor home and both the motor home and 4 x 4 are equipped with braking options that work very well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, and Rp. I have suffered from a stiff neck for days now after chipping some ice, along with a sore right shoulder. I cannot shoulder check when I drive and I hope it lessens as it feels better today.


----------



## Rps

Funny how some vehicles seem to last and we will keep them no matter what. I had a friend who had an old VW Beetle. She would never let that hing go, even though she must have replaced almost every part on the thing. I also had a doctor who had a very, very, very old Suburban. He must have put over 200,000 miles on the thing. I also had a neighbour who had a Chevy pickup with 300,000 miles on it....WOW! Never had a car that approached any miles like that. Your Suzuki must feel like one of the family Sinc.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, and Rp. I have suffered from a stiff neck for days now after chipping some ice, along with a sore right shoulder. I cannot shoulder check when I drive and I hope it lessens as it feels better today.


Sign of our age Sinc, little stuff seems to bother me more and more now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, and Rp. I have suffered from a stiff neck for days now after chipping some ice, along with a sore right shoulder. I cannot shoulder check when I drive and I hope it lessens as it feels better today.


Ouch. Been there and it is not a pleasant pain since it flares up throughout the day. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes it has Marc, without doubt the best vehicle that I have ever owned and at 105K kms, and rust free, I see no need to replace it anytime soon. Besides, it is still the only vehicle I can tow all four wheels down behind the motor home and both the motor home and 4 x 4 are equipped with braking options that work very well.


Good to hear. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Will take some Butter Toffee if you have it Marc.


We always have that for you, mon ami.

How are your classes coming along?


----------



## Rps

Good Marc, the semester is winding down and I am more and more settled with the idea of retirement.....so I think this will be my last set of classes. I might start writing again, after all it is hard to handle the concept of nothing after so long of doing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good Marc, the semester is winding down and I am more and more settled with the idea of retirement.....so I think this will be my last set of classes. I might start writing again, after all it is hard to handle the concept of nothing after so long of doing.


Sorry to hear that the end is so close re teaching. Not sure what I would feel if suddenly I could no longer be a teleprofessor.

Still, getting back to your writing is a positive step. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Hello everyone. Hope the sun is shining where you all are. It was plus 12 yesterday here....0 today.....but its still March.

I had a Dodge Caravan with 300,000 Km's on it. The Chevy wagon I'm driving now has almost 200,000 km's on it. Leaky water pump so I'm always checking the rad and topping up. We put some gunk in it and that seems to have slowed the leak down a bit. 

Not paying $1200 to replace the pump - which was the last quote given to me. The wagon is 12 years old and not a popular one - Chevy Optra Wagon - may have to track down a used pump from the junk yard if they can find one and pay someone to replace it. But hardly seems worth putting that much money into an old car with high mileage.  I bought it last year - paid $2500 for it certified and e-tested. Not putting a lot more into it. I will see how long I can get away just topping it up.

Hope your neck is better Don.

Congrats on retirement rps - enjoy. 

Marc - how have you been? You were having some kidney stone issues? My brother had trouble, think it's passed now and he said he wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Hello everyone. Hope the sun is shining where you all are. It was plus 12 yesterday here....0 today.....but its still March.
> 
> Marc - how have you been? You were having some kidney stone issues? My brother had trouble, think it's passed now and he said he wouldn't wish it on anyone.


Afternoon, Jeanne. +5C and sunny here in Lunenburg.

Yes, the stone passed over the weekend. One minute there was pain and then nothing. Very strange.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Snow shoveling is in the works for tomorrow morning as it is snowing quite heavily just now. Such is Life. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Cameo said:


> Hello everyone. Hope the sun is shining where you all are. It was plus 12 yesterday here....0 today.....but its still March.
> 
> I had a Dodge Caravan with 300,000 Km's on it. The Chevy wagon I'm driving now has almost 200,000 km's on it. Leaky water pump so I'm always checking the rad and topping up. We put some gunk in it and that seems to have slowed the leak down a bit.
> 
> Not paying $1200 to replace the pump - which was the last quote given to me. The wagon is 12 years old and not a popular one - Chevy Optra Wagon - may have to track down a used pump from the junk yard if they can find one and pay someone to replace it. But hardly seems worth putting that much money into an old car with high mileage. I bought it last year - paid $2500 for it certified and e-tested. Not putting a lot more into it. I will see how long I can get away just topping it up.
> 
> Hope your neck is better Don.
> 
> Marc - how have you been? You were having some kidney stone issues? My brother had trouble, think it's passed now and he said he wouldn't wish it on anyone.



Not sure if the Optra engine has a timing belt or chain, but if it's a belt, normal procedure would be to replace timing belt and water pump at the same time. Which might explain the big number. 

Anyways I would get a second quote. I recall the Toyota dealership being about $1200 for water pump and Timing belt. Local independent did it for just over $800 and also replaced the serpentine belt.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Well the Suzuki went in tonight for servicing and wont be ready until tomorrow sometime. Turns out that little knocking noise was due to low fluid in the tranny. Oddly enough I had checked the level about a week ago and it was fine, so we caught this one early. When topped up, for the first time in 16 years, it quit immediately. so in the morning they will flush the tranny and replace the filters and fill with fresh fluid. Also a small leak in the cooling system was also due to a small gasket on the back of the engine and it too is being replaced and flushed and refilled.


UPDATE: Got the vehicle back from my trusty mechanic Rob Sinclair all set to go. (See his new ad on SAP)  The water leak was fixed with a new gasket and the anti freeze PH level checked and amazingly after 16 years was right on and good for -45°. The Tranny was drained, filter screen cleaned and refilled as well. And happily the invoice totalled just $114.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, dealing with door to door salespeople in our gif, a video of a tall ship entering harbour and 'Oh look, WIFI sausage'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?


----------



## SINC

Morning, yep I am still up and a coffee would be great. Stiff neck has returned and not allowing me to sleep, so may as well work. Will stay up til 5, then take my meds for the morning and also a pain killer and head back to bed then for a few more hours shuteye. I guess the six hours I got in from 8 til 2 this morning was enough to keep me up for a while longer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning, yep I am still up and a coffee would be great. Stiff neck has returned and not allowing me to sleep, so may as well work. Will stay up til 5, then take my meds for the morning and also a pain killer and head back to bed then for a few more hours shuteye. I guess the six hours I got in from 8 til 2 this morning was enough to keep me up for a while longer.


 The neck strain came from chopping ice?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some freshly brewed coffee to help us all get going this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The neck strain came from chopping ice?


So it would appear, Marc. I had a great deal of ice on the sidewalk in front of the community mail box and it was under a pool of water making getting mail dangerous for people slipping. 

I took my ice tool to it and it took me about a half hour of chipping away at the ice, breaking off small chunks of ice at a time to clear it away. I used my right arm only when chipping, and it became quite sore during this effort of repeated stabbing at the ice. When I awoke the next morning, the arm was fine, but the neck was another matter. I guess the jarring of it while constantly looking down was the cause. Who knew?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So it would appear, Marc. I had a great deal of ice on the sidewalk in front of the community mail box and it was under a pool of water making getting mail dangerous for people slipping.
> 
> I took my ice tool to it and it took me about a half hour of chipping away at the ice, breaking off small chunks of ice at a time to clear it away. I used my right arm only when chipping, and it became quite sore during this effort of repeated stabbing at the ice. When I awoke the next morning, the arm was fine, but the neck was another matter. I guess the jarring of it while constantly looking down was the cause. Who knew?


An interesting prognosis, Don. Have you tried Voltaren cream? I found it to be effective on my knees.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting prognosis, Don. Have you tried Voltaren cream? I found it to be effective on my knees.


Sheesh, although I have a full jar of prescribed Voltaren creme on my dresser. Never even thought to try it out. Good plan, will try it tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sheesh, although I have a full jar of prescribed Voltaren creme on my dresser. Never even thought to try it out. Good plan, will try it tonight.


Good luck. Let us know if it works.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck. Let us know if it works.


I would, but just noticed it expired on Jan 15 and smells terrible. So much for that, but thanks for the tip anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I would, but just noticed it expired on Jan 15 and smells terrible. So much for that, but thanks for the tip anyway.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cat gets new feet in an emotional gif, Jay Leno gets a surprise during a ride in a powerful car and there is no plan if aliens invade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How is your neck today?

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## Rps

Morning all, we should hit 18c this weekend.....BBQ time.

Sinc something for SAP maybe???

A man and woman had been married for more than 60 years. They had shared everything. They had talked about everything. They had kept no secrets from each other, except that the little old woman had a shoe box in the top of her closet that she had cautioned her husband never to open or ask her about.

For all of these years, he had never thought about the box, but one day, the little old woman got very sick and the doctor said she would not recover.

In trying to sort out their affairs, the little old man took down the shoe box and took it to his wife's bedside.

She agreed that it was time that he should know what was in the box. When he opened it, he found two crocheted dolls and a stack of money totaling $95,000.

He asked her about the contents. "When we were to be married," she said, "my grandmother told me the secret of a happy marriage was to never argue. She told me that if I ever got angry with you, I should just keep quiet and crochet a doll."

The little old man was so moved; he had to fight back tears. Only two precious dolls were in the box. She had only been angry with him two times in all those years of living and loving. He almost burst with happiness.

"Honey," he said, "that explains the dolls, but what about all of this money? Where did it come from?"

"Oh," she said. "That's the money I made from selling the dolls."


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How is your neck today?


Better, but not yet gone. Now a dull ache and as long as I do not turn my head to the left quickly, bearable. A few more days should see it end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, we should hit 18c this weekend.....BBQ time.
> 
> Sinc something for SAP maybe???
> 
> A man and woman had been married for more than 60 years. They had shared everything. They had talked about everything. They had kept no secrets from each other, except that the little old woman had a shoe box in the top of her closet that she had cautioned her husband never to open or ask her about.
> 
> For all of these years, he had never thought about the box, but one day, the little old woman got very sick and the doctor said she would not recover.
> 
> In trying to sort out their affairs, the little old man took down the shoe box and took it to his wife's bedside.
> 
> She agreed that it was time that he should know what was in the box. When he opened it, he found two crocheted dolls and a stack of money totaling $95,000.
> 
> He asked her about the contents. "When we were to be married," she said, "my grandmother told me the secret of a happy marriage was to never argue. She told me that if I ever got angry with you, I should just keep quiet and crochet a doll."
> 
> The little old man was so moved; he had to fight back tears. Only two precious dolls were in the box. She had only been angry with him two times in all those years of living and loving. He almost burst with happiness.
> 
> "Honey," he said, "that explains the dolls, but what about all of this money? Where did it come from?"
> 
> "Oh," she said. "That's the money I made from selling the dolls."


18C!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!!!!

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Better, but not yet gone. Now a dull ache and as long as I do not turn my head to the left quickly, bearable. A few more days should see it end.


Good to hear.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, I'm sure you would love this one.....

Three contractors were touring the White House on the same day.

One was from New York, another from Missouri, and the third from Florida. At the end of the tour, the guard asked them what they did for a living.

When they each replied that they were contractors, the guard said, “Hey we need one of the rear fences redone. Why don’t you guys take a look at it and give me your bids.”

First, the Florida contractor took out his tape measure and pencil, did some measuring and said, “I figure the job will run about $900 — $400 for materials, $400 for my crew, and $100 profit for me.”

Next was the Missouri contractor. He also took out his tape measure and pencil, did some quick calculations and said, “Looks like I can do this job for $700 — $300 for materials, $300 for my crew, and $100 profit for me.”

Finally, the guard asks the New York contractor for his bid. Without batting an eye, the contractor says, “$2,700.”

The guard, incredulous, looks at him and says, “You didn’t even measure like the other guys! How did you come up with such a high figure?”

“Easy,” says the contractor from New York, “$1,000 for me, $1,000 for you, and we hire the guy from Missouri.”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc, I'm sure you would love this one.....
> 
> Three contractors were touring the White House on the same day.
> 
> One was from New York, another from Missouri, and the third from Florida. At the end of the tour, the guard asked them what they did for a living.
> 
> When they each replied that they were contractors, the guard said, “Hey we need one of the rear fences redone. Why don’t you guys take a look at it and give me your bids.”
> 
> First, the Florida contractor took out his tape measure and pencil, did some measuring and said, “I figure the job will run about $900 — $400 for materials, $400 for my crew, and $100 profit for me.”
> 
> Next was the Missouri contractor. He also took out his tape measure and pencil, did some quick calculations and said, “Looks like I can do this job for $700 — $300 for materials, $300 for my crew, and $100 profit for me.”
> 
> Finally, the guard asks the New York contractor for his bid. Without batting an eye, the contractor says, “$2,700.”
> 
> The guard, incredulous, looks at him and says, “You didn’t even measure like the other guys! How did you come up with such a high figure?”
> 
> “Easy,” says the contractor from New York, “$1,000 for me, $1,000 for you, and we hire the guy from Missouri.”


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, fashion with our ace shooter Al Popil, rock 'n roll on the bagpipes in our video and hold my beer and watch this!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fresh pot of coffee being brewed for anyone else who needs a morning jolt to get going.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, we hit 21c yesterday but will drop quite a bit today. Rain the forecast.

Both you and Don should like this....

A husband and wife who worked for the circus went to a Florida adoption agency. 

The social workers there raised doubts about their suitability. 

The couple then produced photos of their 50-foot motor home, which is clean and well maintained and equipped with a beautiful nursery. 

The social workers then raised concerns about the education a child would receive while in the couple's care. 

"We've arranged for a full-time tutor who will teach the child all the usual subjects along with French, Mandarin, and computer skills." 

Then the social workers expressed concern about a child being raised in a circus environment. 

"Our nanny is a certified expert in pediatric care, welfare, and diet." 

The social workers were finally satisfied. They asked, "What age child are you hoping to adopt?" 

"It doesn't really matter, as long as the kid fits in the cannon."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, we hit 21c yesterday but will drop quite a bit today. Rain the forecast.
> 
> Both you and Don should like this....
> 
> A husband and wife who worked for the circus went to a Florida adoption agency.
> 
> The social workers there raised doubts about their suitability.
> 
> The couple then produced photos of their 50-foot motor home, which is clean and well maintained and equipped with a beautiful nursery.
> 
> The social workers then raised concerns about the education a child would receive while in the couple's care.
> 
> "We've arranged for a full-time tutor who will teach the child all the usual subjects along with French, Mandarin, and computer skills."
> 
> Then the social workers expressed concern about a child being raised in a circus environment.
> 
> "Our nanny is a certified expert in pediatric care, welfare, and diet."
> 
> The social workers were finally satisfied. They asked, "What age child are you hoping to adopt?"
> 
> "It doesn't really matter, as long as the kid fits in the cannon."


Wow!!!! Send some our way. +6C and cloudy here, but there is still lots of snow all over the place.

:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all, we should hit 18c this weekend.....BBQ time.
> 
> Sinc something for SAP maybe???"


It sure is Rp, many thanks for that one! :clap:


----------



## Rps

Don the one above is a good story as well.

Marc the weather here is up and down. 21 yesterday but we will be lucky to get 7 today, but 14 tomorrow. Up and down....


----------



## SINC

Indeed it is, grabbed it too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don the one above is a good story as well.
> 
> Marc the weather here is up and down. 21 yesterday but we will be lucky to get 7 today, but 14 tomorrow. Up and down....


Strange temp swings, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the daily GIF features an amazing perfect pool break, our video of the glass armonica and Your iPhone's Dirtier Than A Toilet — And So Are These Other Everyday Items.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Just went back to bed so later, but thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Just went back to bed so later, but thanks.


OK. No problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning one and all. 10AM here in Lunenburg, so time to start thinking about Sunday Brunch. Any special requests?


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,

PM sent for SAP


----------



## SINC

Got it, thanks Bob!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, was just looking at SAP's Sunday Whatzit. Other than multi-colored beetles, most likely from Asia or South America where color is used in many species, I am not sure what I am looking at. Seems too simple and there has to be a catch.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, was just looking at SAP's Sunday Whatzit. Other than multi-colored beetles, most likely from Asia or South America where color is used in many species, I am not sure what I am looking at. Seems too simple and there has to be a catch.


Well, so far you are dead right.


----------



## Cameo

Well here's a tidbit for everyone here. Older members might know but.........it's thanks to being a part of this forum, this thread, that I have the career I have had for the past 6 years
I was unemployed and posted that fact here in the Shang. At that time a fellow by the name of MaxPower was posting - I don't know if he still is or not - and he suggested that I speak to the DOC of his facility. I agreed to and he set up a meeting for me. The DOC spent two hours telling me what a PSW was and gave me a tour of the facility. I was intrigued and signed up at St Louis for orientation and testing to see if I couldn't get into a course. You have to pass the test and a referral 

I passed and got my referral. This cost me $100. I had three months to come up with the other $500 that I needed for the course. They called me a few days after the final date passed and I explained that I could not come up with the rest of the money. She asked when I would have it and instead of just saying "I'm sorry but we can't keep you on the waiting list, sorry for your luck", she asked me when I would have the money. 
This was a Tuesday, so off the top of my head, for no other reason then to get off the phone because I was upset at not being able to do this as I had no hope of coming up with the money, I said "give me til Friday."

Thursday night I was talking to my aunt and she asked me if I got into the course. I explained my situation and she said said she was helping me. She transferred me the money and I made it to the school just on time to pay. Then my grandfather decided to "gift" me the tuition.

I got a full time night position with Tim Hortons and went straight from work to school.

I have been a PSW now as I said for 6 years. I work in the Dementia locked down unit and I absolutely love my job. And I do well at it too.

Just thought I would fill in my story, since it started here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, so far you are dead right.


I still think that there has to be a catch .............. as in they are actually coated with nail polish or are actually jewelry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Well here's a tidbit for everyone here. Older members might know but.........it's thanks to being a part of this forum, this thread, that I have the career I have had for the past 6 years
> I was unemployed and posted that fact here in the Shang. At that time a fellow by the name of MaxPower was posting - I don't know if he still is or not - and he suggested that I speak to the DOC of his facility. I agreed to and he set up a meeting for me. The DOC spent two hours telling me what a PSW was and gave me a tour of the facility. I was intrigued and signed up at St Louis for orientation and testing to see if I couldn't get into a course. You have to pass the test and a referral
> 
> I passed and got my referral. This cost me $100. I had three months to come up with the other $500 that I needed for the course. They called me a few days after the final date passed and I explained that I could not come up with the rest of the money. She asked when I would have it and instead of just saying "I'm sorry but we can't keep you on the waiting list, sorry for your luck", she asked me when I would have the money.
> This was a Tuesday, so off the top of my head, for no other reason then to get off the phone because I was upset at not being able to do this as I had no hope of coming up with the money, I said "give me til Friday."
> 
> Thursday night I was talking to my aunt and she asked me if I got into the course. I explained my situation and she said said she was helping me. She transferred me the money and I made it to the school just on time to pay. Then my grandfather decided to "gift" me the tuition.
> 
> I got a full time night position with Tim Hortons and went straight from work to school.
> 
> I have been a PSW now as I said for 6 years. I work in the Dementia locked down unit and I absolutely love my job. And I do well at it too.
> 
> Just thought I would fill in my story, since it started here.


A great story, Jeanne. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A great story, Jeanne. Excelsior.


That would be Warren from days gone by. He had two sons as I recall, last lived in George, ON, if my failing memory still works. Another guy I still miss.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That would be Warren from days gone by. He had two sons as I recall, last lived in George, ON, if my failing memory still works. Another guy I still miss.


Yes, I remember Warren. I got a PM from him years ago saying he was going to take a pause from ehMacLand, and thanking me for my friendship.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a very close call for a bus in our daily gif, our video Most Dominoes Toppled In A Circle, a spectacular Guinness World Records title and 5 Reasons Why You Shouldn’t Feel Bad About Eating Butter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Still up? Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning one and all. Time for some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, you might find this of interest. 

'Sobeys bag' and 'scribbler' are uniquely Maritime terms, says new dictionary - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure I would like a coffee with toast too please. And pass the butter!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure I would like a coffee with toast too please. And pass the butter!


Coming right up, mon ami. How is your neck/shoulder today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Mark, you might find this of interest.
> 
> 'Sobeys bag' and 'scribbler' are uniquely Maritime terms, says new dictionary - Nova Scotia - CBC News


Interesting, however we called note books scribblers as well in rural Ontario.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Interesting, however we called note books scribblers as well in rural Ontario.


Rp, I never heard of any of these terms until I came to St. John's, NL back in 1977.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I never heard of any of these terms until I came to St. John's, NL back in 1977.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days?


Good Marc, and you? I have a class this Friday, been thinking about a song to have them try to learn. They are a mid level class so it has to be catchy with easy words. I like the old folk songs but the "meanings" are hard for many to get. Oh Suzanna works well for pace. Was thinking about using The Whistling Gypsy....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good Marc, and you? I have a class this Friday, been thinking about a song to have them try to learn. They are a mid level class so it has to be catchy with easy words. I like the old folk songs but the "meanings" are hard for many to get. Oh Suzanna works well for pace. Was thinking about using The Whistling Gypsy....


Why not "O Canada"? It is of far more significance for them ............... or "The Maple Leaf Forever"?


----------



## Rps

Actually I think we've O'Canada'd to death. I like to use tunes to help them get flow. I may do Freire Jacques.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually I think we've O'Canada'd to death. I like to use tunes to help them get flow. I may do Freire Jacques.


A good idea, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, mon ami. How is your neck/shoulder today?


Much better, thanks. I did not even think of it until I twisted the wrong way and it reminded me that it was only 95% healed.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Interesting, however we called note books scribblers as well in rural Ontario.


As did we in Saskatchewan in grade school in the 50s, so not likely confined to the east in any hard and fast way. Matter of fact, the brand of notebooks my parents bought me were branded 'scribblers' right on the cover.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Good Marc, and you? I have a class this Friday, been thinking about a song to have them try to learn. They are a mid level class so it has to be catchy with easy words. I like the old folk songs but the "meanings" are hard for many to get. Oh Suzanna works well for pace. Was thinking about using The Whistling Gypsy....


Or perhaps, "I want a girl just like the girl that married dear old dad"?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Or perhaps, "I want a girl just like the girl that married dear old dad"?


How about "She may be the bartender's daughter but how I love her still" or the ever tender
"Ever since my masochistic baby left me I have nothing to hit but the wall" Could do a socio-political song like JT's theme song "Lyin Eyes"

Maybe we'll just do something like "She'll be coming round the mountain", everyone likes a toe tapper song.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Much better, thanks. I did not even think of it until I twisted the wrong way and it reminded me that it was only 95% healed.


 Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> How about "She may be the bartender's daughter but how I love her still" or the ever tender
> "Ever since my masochistic baby left me I have nothing to hit but the wall" Could do a socio-political song like JT's theme song "Lyin Eyes"
> 
> Maybe we'll just do something like "She'll be coming round the mountain", everyone likes a toe tapper song.


On top of old smokey .............. Good night Irene ................... the Weavers shall live forever in the hearts of your students.

This Land is Your Land ........... both versions


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/CBCNovaScotia/videos/10154236121751842/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED

Don, you might find this of personal interest.


----------



## Dr.G.

March turns messy with snow, ice and freezing rain on the way - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Yuk. Only Molly might like this sort of weather. Nothing phases her.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> On top of old smokey .............. Good night Irene ................... the Weavers shall live forever in the hearts of your students.
> 
> This Land is Your Land ........... both versions


Funny you should mention The Weavers. Hard to believe they were black listed as subversive. Im not so sure we have a form of music today that matched that protest form of folk music. It is laughable today to think of Peter Paul and Mary as being on a governments hit list ( no pun intended ). Where is our Phil Ochs of today?????? We could surely use them right now I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Funny you should mention The Weavers. Hard to believe they were black listed as subversive. Im not so sure we have a form of music today that matched that protest form of folk music. It is laughable today to think of Peter Paul and Mary as being on a governments hit list ( no pun intended ). Where is our Phil Ochs of today?????? We could surely use them right now I think.


So true. My parents hit the two Weavers albums they owned during McCarthy's reign of terror in the early 50s. I still have about 5 of my Peter, Paul and Mary albums, along with a couple by Pete Seeger. Yes, we could really use their voices today.

Where have all the flowers gone???????? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

While I was thinking also of Blowin In The Wind, I don't think they would get it.....but Where Have All The Flowers Gone....that might be a great song to have them learn...Thanx Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> While I was thinking also of Blowin In The Wind, I don't think they would get it.....but Where Have All The Flowers Gone....that might be a great song to have them learn...Thanx Marc!


True ........... and now. If I had a Hammer ............ Times they are a Changin' ....... Blowin' in the Wind ....................... Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

The great badger hunt is ON!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCMIPHQh4iY


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The great badger hunt is ON!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCMIPHQh4iY


Yes, saw this over the weekend. Deborah tells me that the Glen of Imaal terrier is also used to hunt badgers in Ireland.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you tomorrow ............. if our power survives tonight ice storm. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a gif we've called 'who let the dogs out', our video looks at how the presidential limo drivers practice escape methods, in reverse yet and Stop Speeding, Win the Lottery: One Man's Idea to Make Safe Driving Fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning to one and all. Finally dared to turn on the computer. The overnight freezing rain has left a half inch of ice on everything, and with flickering lights, I did not want to chance messing up my computer. 0C now with a light freezing drizzle, so I thought it was time to come online and start the coffee brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> True ........... and now. If I had a Hammer ............ Times they are a Changin' ....... Blowin' in the Wind ....................... Paix, mon ami.


Morning all. I think I am back with Whistling Gypsy, there are two verses in Where Have All The Flowers Gone that talks about soldiers and grave yards. I have many students from war torn areas who have lost relatives recently so I am a little antsy about that song.......maybe I'm too sensitive on this....any other song thoughts from that era.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning to one and all. Finally dared to turn on the computer. The overnight freezing rain has left a half inch of ice on everything, and with flickering lights, I did not want to chance messing up my computer. 0C now with a light freezing drizzle, so I thought it was time to come online and start the coffee brewing.


We are 52f right now and may get some rain on Thursday, can handle normal rain even snow...but ice.......no way, too unpredictable.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a gif we've called 'who let the dogs out', our video looks at how the presidential limo drivers practice escape methods, in reverse yet and Stop Speeding, Win the Lottery: One Man's Idea to Make Safe Driving Fun.


Sinc, SAP maybe...

Canadian Colour - Digitally Colourized Historical Canadian Photographs


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I think I am back with Whistling Gypsy, there are two verses in Where Have All The Flowers Gone that talks about soldiers and grave yards. I have many students from war torn areas who have lost relatives recently so I am a little antsy about that song.......maybe I'm too sensitive on this....any other song thoughts from that era.


A wise decision, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We are 52f right now and may get some rain on Thursday, can handle normal rain even snow...but ice.......no way, too unpredictable.


Took me 30 minutes to clear off the windows and headlights of the 1/2 inch of solid ice. What a mess.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Took me 30 minutes to clear off the windows and headlights of the 1/2 inch of solid ice. What a mess.


You are lucky to still have power. Here a lot of people have electric heat, no power no heat. We have had a few days ( due to wind or rain ) that has knocked out hydro for day for them during the cold snap. we were lucky as there are no trees around us,but ice would be another matter.. I remember the huge ice storm we had in Ontario that went all the way to Ottawa...nothing was moving...we very very eerie.

Was wondering if I could pick your brain on this? I was thinking of having my class learn She"ll Be Comin' Round The Mountain. We wold sing the verses, I would show the way the verse was written, then I would put them in small groups and have them create their own verse. We would then sing the new verses..... 

I would start the lines with " She'll be , then place dashes for the new verses for them to fill out......thoughts..


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You are lucky to still have power. Here a lot of people have electric heat, no power no heat. We have had a few days ( due to wind or rain ) that has knocked out hydro for day for them during the cold snap. we were lucky as there are no trees around us,but ice would be another matter.. I remember the huge ice storm we had in Ontario that went all the way to Ottawa...nothing was moving...we very very eerie.
> 
> Was wondering if I could pick your brain on this? I was thinking of having my class learn She"ll Be Comin' Round The Mountain. We wold sing the verses, I would show the way the verse was written, then I would put them in small groups and have them create their own verse. We would then sing the new verses.....
> 
> I would start the lines with " She'll be , then place dashes for the new verses for them to fill out......thoughts..


Well, with no wind, the tree branches and power lines just sag.

That is a great idea. It is like a cloze passage, where one of the blanks is a verb, other blanks are nouns, adjectives, adverbs, etc.


----------



## SINC

So glad we never have power issues. An outage is very rare as all lines are underground here and have been since our home was built in 1973.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Morning all. I think I am back with Whistling Gypsy, there are two verses in Where Have All The Flowers Gone that talks about soldiers and grave yards. I have many students from war torn areas who have lost relatives recently so I am a little antsy about that song.......maybe I'm too sensitive on this....any other song thoughts from that era.


Being from war torn areas I wonder if they might really identify with that song? It derived much of it's popularity from the waste of lives in Vietnam. 

I was going to refer you to a wonderful song written by Barry Luft, but unfortunately his webpage has been retired. Besides being a top notch folk singer, he was for many years a councilor for ESL and adult students in a high school in Calgary. The verses reflected some of their experiences.

If you are interested I will post it to Drop Box and pm a link to you. It would be a good one for students to create their own verses


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Being from war torn areas I wonder if they might really identify with that song? It derived much of it's popularity from the waste of lives in Vietnam.
> 
> I was going to refer you to a wonderful song written by Barry Luft, but unfortunately his webpage has been retired. Besides being a top notch folk singer, he was for many years a councilor for ESL and adult students in a high school in Calgary. The verses reflected some of their experiences.
> 
> If you are interested I will post it to Drop Box and pm a link to you. It would be a good one for students to create their own verses


That's a good idea, Bob.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## eMacMan

Not too bad.

Here is the link I suggested. 

I will leave it up for a few days then remove it as I do not have rights to the song. Just close the box that tries to trick you into signing up for DropBox.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9vo5s42hjhdlrht/12 See My Gold Again 1.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> Not too bad.
> 
> Here is the link I suggested.
> 
> I will leave it up for a few days then remove it as I do not have rights to the song. Just close the box that tries to trick you into signing up for DropBox.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9vo5s42hjhdlrht/12 See My Gold Again 1.mp3?dl=0


Thanks Bob! I will definitely look at it.


----------



## Dr.G.

"When angry count four; when very angry, swear." Mark Twain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got my driveway free of the overnight snow and ice. Now, more is on the way. Spring is a distant memory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Freezing rain and ice pellets are starting once again. See you all for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the cutest video you will see today, a tragedy in our daily gif and The Curious Nature Of Cruciferous Vegetables.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee or some Cruciferous Vegetables?


----------



## Dr.G.

The ice is so thick that my neighbor's daughter is ice skating in their driveway.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee or some Cruciferous Vegetables?


Sure thing on the coffee, Marc, thanks. A busy day ahead for us as the grandkids, Jett and Shilo arrived for the day about a half hour ago. That means giggles and fits as Ely goes nuts when they arrive. It will likely also mean chocolate milk and cookies, Lipton chicken noodle sour (their favourite) for lunch as they celebrate a day away from the baby sitter to spend the time with us. Auntie Crystal is a favourite and bears the brunt of the onslaught of fun and grandma shares the load. Grandpa on the other hand will have to get out his desktop golf game and also play more games of Sorry than he really wants to, today.

All this in the dense fog out there this morning as mentioned in the weather thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing on the coffee, Marc, thanks. A busy day ahead for us as the grandkids, Jett and Shilo arrived for the day about a half hour ago. That means giggles and fits as Ely goes nuts when they arrive. It will likely also mean chocolate milk and cookies, Lipton chicken noodle sour (their favourite) for lunch as they celebrate a day away from the baby sitter to spend the time with us. Auntie Crystal is a favourite and bears the brunt of the onslaught of fun and grandma shares the load. Grandpa on the other hand will have to get out his desktop golf game and also play more games of Sorry than he really wants to, today.
> 
> All this in the dense fog out there this morning as mentioned in the weather thread.


I love it when dogs go nuts over the arrival of children.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Warm here today, sunny, and no rain. Found this and thought that you might like it. Don could be SAP material as well....

A physician claimed that the following are actual comments made by his patients (predominately male) while he was performing a rectal exam:

1. "Take it easy, Doc. You're boldly going where no man has gone before!"

2. "Find Amelia Earhart yet?"

3. "Can you hear me NOW?"

4. "Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?"

5. "You know, in Arkansas, we're now legally married."

6. "Any sign of the trapped miners, Chief?"

7. "You put your left hand in, you take your left hand out..."

8. "Hey! Now I know how a Muppet feels!"

9. "If your hand doesn't fit, you must quit!

10. "Hey Doc, let me know if you find my dignity."

11. "You used to be an executive at Enron, didn't you?"

12. "God, Now I know why I am not gay."

And the best one of all...

13. "Could you write a note for my wife saying that my head is not up there."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Warm here today, sunny, and no rain. Found this and thought that you might like it. Don could be SAP material as well....
> 
> A physician claimed that the following are actual comments made by his patients (predominately male) while he was performing a rectal exam:
> 
> 1. "Take it easy, Doc. You're boldly going where no man has gone before!"
> 
> 2. "Find Amelia Earhart yet?"
> 
> 3. "Can you hear me NOW?"
> 
> 4. "Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?"
> 
> 5. "You know, in Arkansas, we're now legally married."
> 
> 6. "Any sign of the trapped miners, Chief?"
> 
> 7. "You put your left hand in, you take your left hand out..."
> 
> 8. "Hey! Now I know how a Muppet feels!"
> 
> 9. "If your hand doesn't fit, you must quit!
> 
> 10. "Hey Doc, let me know if you find my dignity."
> 
> 11. "You used to be an executive at Enron, didn't you?"
> 
> 12. "God, Now I know why I am not gay."
> 
> And the best one of all...
> 
> 13. "Could you write a note for my wife saying that my head is not up there."


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: I will have to remember some of these for my next prostate exam.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am amazed that the tree branches in my neighborhood have not snapped. 1/2 inch of ice is not being coated with 10cm of wet snow, with another 10cm due to fall by midnight. Only Molly, born in Finland, and Stella, born here, seem to love running around the backyard in this snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still snowing. 15cm down so far and it is starting to pile up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lights starting to flicker. Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow ............. I hope. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

You might want to see Ely, so excited at the kids arriving, looking out the window at them, then running to the door this morning.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a toe tappin' tune with a great banjo picker to get your heart going this morning in our video, a dog's antics when left home alone and A Realist's Guide To Spring Cleaning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You might want to see Ely, so excited at the kids arriving, looking out the window at them, then running to the door this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Love the wild tail wagging. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Lost power for a bit this morning. Back on so I can start the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Love the wild tail wagging. :love2:


A repeat performance this morning as she watched out the window and waited for the kids to arrive, then ran to the front door to greet them.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, next video catch Ely's actual reaction when the kids come through the door.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video looks at the very first version of Air Force One, a one handed stair climb and Murphy's Other Laws.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning to one and all who are up and about this morning. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee to say goodbye to March?


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg lost power from 10AM until 2PM for some reason. Sunny and +4C so ice and wind were not factors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Lunenburg lost power from 10AM until 2PM for some reason. Sunny and +4C so ice and wind were not factors.


This was only a test. Had this been a genuine emergency, your driveway would have been a skating rink, and four foot drifts would have been blocking your door ways.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> This was only a test. Had this been a genuine emergency, your driveway would have been a skating rink, and four foot drifts would have been blocking your door ways.


True.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video features a turkey who breaks up a fight, taking birds for a walk in our gif and help if you have trouble sleeping,


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

"We ourselves feel that what we are doing is just a drop in the ocean. But the ocean would be less because of that missing drop." Mother Teresa


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any special requests to get us started on this new month of April? No more snow is my request ................ more on the way tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Any special requests to get us started on this new month of April? No more snow is my request ................ more on the way tonight and tomorrow.


April Fool's Blizzards. Them's the worst!


----------



## SINC

Morning guys, I sure hope any April blizzards stay far away from us. another two weeks should see all our snow gone and we sure do not need any more.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> April Fool's Blizzards. Them's the worst!


Afternoon, Bob. Sadly, this is not a joke. Of course, back in 1997, on April 1 and 2, Lunenburg got hit with a 32cm of snow nor'easter, so I guess 10-15cm of light snow is a "blessing". We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning guys, I sure hope any April blizzards stay far away from us. another two weeks should see all our snow gone and we sure do not need any more.


Same here. Still, with your mid-teens temps and sunshine next week, your flowers should start to come up. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Report: One of Tiger Woods' Masters practice sessions lasted five minutes - CBSSports.com

While not a Tiger Woods fan, I still hate to see him bow out of the Master's this way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Any special requests to get us started on this new month of April? No more snow is my request ................ more on the way tonight and tomorrow.


I'd like to ask for no more rain. My Hometown is nearly afloat.


----------



## SINC

VieleKatzen said:


> I'd like to ask for no more rain. My Hometown is nearly afloat.


Welcome to the Shang, VieleKatzen, nice to see a new participant here. Where might that home town be? (One is left to wonder even what country it might be in.)


----------



## SINC

Morning all to a relaxing Sunday. Today on SAP a look at 'The World's Most Easily Scared Man' in our video, a gif of a very strong wind as people try to move against it and The Sunday Whatzit? as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, one hopes you folks will be done with your snow soon and spring will truly arrive.


----------



## Rps

Morning a;;, we hit 13C yesterday, sunny today but we will get rain this week. Any Butter Toffee Marc.

Don, the whatnot...would they be baby pigeons?


----------



## Rps

VieleKatzen said:


> I'd like to ask for no more rain. My Hometown is nearly afloat.


Hello and welcome to The Shang! I'm Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, one hopes you folks will be done with your snow soon and spring will truly arrive.


Sadly, no. 15cm is down so far ................. and it is still snowing. So much for an early Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning a;;, we hit 13C yesterday, sunny today but we will get rain this week. Any Butter Toffee Marc.
> 
> Don, the whatnot...would they be baby pigeons?


Morning, Rp. Yes, we always have your favorite Butter Toffee coffee. It is a big seller.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada upgrades N.L. weather watches to blizzard warnings - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

St. John's is getting pounded by snow from the sky and ice from the ocean.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, the whatnot...would they be baby pigeons?


Gosh Rp, that guess caught me off guard. It's a darn good one and certainly nothing I would have thought of guessing. That noted, nope, not the correct answer.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Welcome to the Shang, VieleKatzen, nice to see a new participant here. Where might that home town be? (One is left to wonder even what country it might be in.)


Thank you.  I seem to be in the vicinity of Rps ... Windsor, Ontario.

Of course this weekend is making a liar out of me: sunshine, moderate temperatures, absolutely gorgeous weather (finally!)

But we've had some truly awesome downpours in the past few months -- after one of them, every second house on my street had a huge pile of "stuff" out front, all of it retrieved from flooded basements. Just about a week ago we had warnings of another two-day downpour ... fortunately it didn't last that long and wasn't non-stop.

I have to admit to being puzzled as to why, after all that moisture, half the lawns on the street are brown ...  You'd think they'd be lush emerald green and waist-high.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning a;;, we hit 13C yesterday, sunny today but we will get rain this week. Any Butter Toffee Marc.
> 
> Don, the whatnot...would they be baby pigeons?




Try owl. 


(From my VGH hospital bed starting third week after blocked intestine surgery and a few other associated problems.)
Now well over my SIMM card 3GB base data amount by almost 4GB!!! No wifi here for my iPad 2 to use.

Heading home in a day or so if things go well.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thank you.  I seem to be in the vicinity of Rps ... Windsor, Ontario.
> 
> Of course this weekend is making a liar out of me: sunshine, moderate temperatures, absolutely gorgeous weather (finally!)
> 
> But we've had some truly awesome downpours in the past few months -- after one of them, every second house on my street had a huge pile of "stuff" out front, all of it retrieved from flooded basements. Just about a week ago we had warnings of another two-day downpour ... fortunately it didn't last that long and wasn't non-stop.
> 
> I have to admit to being puzzled as to why, after all that moisture, half the lawns on the street are brown ...  You'd think they'd be lush emerald green and waist-high.


Welcome to The Shang, VK. My name is Marc.

In the spots where the snow has melted in our front and back yards, there is mostly green and brown.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Try owl.
> 
> 
> (From my VGH hospital bed starting third week after blocked intestine surgery and a few other associated problems.)
> Now well over my SIMM card 3GB base data amount by almost 4GB!!! No wifi here for my iPad 2 to use.
> 
> Heading home in a day or so if things go well.


Sorry to hear of your health situation, Patrick. Speedy recovery, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Try owl.
> 
> 
> (From my VGH hospital bed starting third week after blocked intestine surgery and a few other associated problems.)
> Now well over my SIMM card 3GB base data amount by almost 4GB!!! No wifi here for my iPad 2 to use.
> 
> Heading home in a day or so if things go well.


Sorry to hear of your hospital stay Patrick, hope the recovery goes well.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Try owl.
> 
> 
> (From my VGH hospital bed starting third week after blocked intestine surgery and a few other associated problems.)
> Now well over my SIMM card 3GB base data amount by almost 4GB!!! No wifi here for my iPad 2 to use.
> 
> Heading home in a day or so if things go well.


I thought something was up Patrick, not like you to be absent so get well soon, you are missed. 

And yes, it is indeed an owl, a barn owl to be precise.


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> Try owl.
> 
> 
> (From my VGH hospital bed starting third week after blocked intestine surgery and a few other associated problems.)
> Now well over my SIMM card 3GB base data amount by almost 4GB!!! No wifi here for my iPad 2 to use.
> 
> Heading home in a day or so if things go well.


Ouch. Hope your recovery is quick!


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome to The Shang, VK. My name is Marc.
> 
> In the spots where the snow has melted in our front and back yards, there is mostly green and brown.


Thanks, Marc, glad to be here. If the weather stays like this, I will try to get an early start on the garden ... and I shouldn't complain about the lack of greenery. The lawns at Mom's place were never particularly well-cared-for, but that makes no difference in spring ... they turn into hayfields. I'd rent a flock of goats, but I doubt my neighbours would be impressed at my problem-solving ingenuity.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thanks, Marc, glad to be here. If the weather stays like this, I will try to get an early start on the garden ... and I shouldn't complain about the lack of greenery. The lawns at Mom's place were never particularly well-cared-for, but that makes no difference in spring ... they turn into hayfields. I'd rent a flock of goats, but I doubt my neighbours would be impressed at my problem-solving ingenuity.


I love to garden. My wife is the one who does the flower arrangements in the garden, and I stick to veggies that we can eat fresh.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> I love to garden. My wife is the one who does the flower arrangements in the garden, and I stick to veggies that we can eat fresh.


I'm a lifelong apartment dweller, so my opportunities to garden have always been pretty limited. I am looking forward to doing something nice with the available space this summer.

But I absolutely hate, with the fiery hatred of hellfire, mowing the lawn. So if I can get an arrangement this year to get somebody else to do that, I will focus on a nice, weed-free garden, with some flowers AND some veggies/fruits.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'm a lifelong apartment dweller, so my opportunities to garden have always been pretty limited. I am looking forward to doing something nice with the available space this summer.
> 
> But I absolutely hate, with the fiery hatred of hellfire, mowing the lawn. So if I can get an arrangement this year to get somebody else to do that, I will focus on a nice, weed-free garden, with some flowers AND some veggies/fruits.


I don't mind mowing the lawn. I find it relaxing. I don't mind weeds either (I let the dandilions grow for the bees in the early Spring). Tomato plants are what I like to grow each summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stubborn blizzard to bury Newfoundland in thick layer of snow: meteorologist - The Globe and Mail

Yikes!!!! No early Spring for folks in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the Giants game (SF is my team). Madison Bumgarner crushes a solo home run to left, becoming the first pitcher ever to homer twice on Opening Day


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Watching the Giants game (SF is my team). Madison Bumgarner crushes a solo home run to left, becoming the first pitcher ever to homer twice on Opening Day


He's not a guy who is an easy out. I don't get to see many Giants games, usually when they play Atlanta. Do they use him as a pinch hitter.... I would.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Try owl.
> 
> 
> (From my VGH hospital bed starting third week after blocked intestine surgery and a few other associated problems.)
> Now well over my SIMM card 3GB base data amount by almost 4GB!!! No wifi here for my iPad 2 to use.
> 
> Heading home in a day or so if things go well.


I think you're right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> He's not a guy who is an easy out. I don't get to see many Giants games, usually when they play Atlanta. Do they use him as a pinch hitter.... I would.


Yes, he has been used as a pinch hitter at times last season.


----------



## Dr.G.

This 4-Year-Old Girl Wrote A Letter To God About Her Dog And This Is The Response She Got...

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> I don't mind mowing the lawn. I find it relaxing. I don't mind weeds either (I let the dandilions grow for the bees in the early Spring). Tomato plants are what I like to grow each summer.


The lawn here is in desperate need of a couple of sessions of "rolling." I feel sometimes as if I'm trying to mow the HImalayas. 

I also let the dandelions flourish for the bees. I'm sure my next-door neighbour (who presently has a sign up warning of pesticides on the lawn) isn't very happy with it, but oh well.

I need to get a couple of new tomato cages, or at least stakes, this year. The cages I've got are so old they are more likely to need the tomato plants to prop _them_ up.

A couple of years ago I planted basil. It has run completely amok. I am going to have to do some serious trimming on it this year (on the bright side, it appears to have choked off all the weeds around it).


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I think you're right.


If you go back a few hours in the thread, you would know he is right.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> The lawn here is in desperate need of a couple of sessions of "rolling." I feel sometimes as if I'm trying to mow the HImalayas.
> 
> I also let the dandelions flourish for the bees. I'm sure my next-door neighbour (who presently has a sign up warning of pesticides on the lawn) isn't very happy with it, but oh well.
> 
> I need to get a couple of new tomato cages, or at least stakes, this year. The cages I've got are so old they are more likely to need the tomato plants to prop _them_ up.
> 
> A couple of years ago I planted basil. It has run completely amok. I am going to have to do some serious trimming on it this year (on the bright side, it appears to have choked off all the weeds around it).


Luckily, the use of pesticides has been banned here in Lunenburg, NS. 

I use both cages and stakes for my tomato plants. Scotia, for obvious reasons, is a variety that grows quite well here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some early morning coffee. Glad to have VieleKatzen (I don't know his actual name) as a new and active member here in The Shang. Still wondering what happened to John. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Luckily, the use of pesticides has been banned here in Lunenburg, NS.
> 
> I use both cages and stakes for my tomato plants. Scotia, for obvious reasons, is a variety that grows quite well here.


Smart move about the pesticides. I wish they'd do that here. 

I haven't really looked into tomato varieties. I'm looking for something relatively small (no Beefsteaks, LOL) and fairly acidic, as I'm contemplating doing some canning this summer. I've been told that over the decades tomatoes have been bred to have a lot of the acidity bred out of them -- have you heard anything about that?


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some early morning coffee. Glad to have VieleKatzen (I don't know his actual name) as a new and active member here in The Shang.


Her actual name is Mona.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video with a cat whose talent may surprise you and a Spinach Leaf Transformed Into Beating Human Heart Tissue.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Her actual name is Mona.


Oops.  Mea culpa. Welcome to The Shang, Mona. Have a free cup of coffee at The Café Chez Marc. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Smart move about the pesticides. I wish they'd do that here.
> 
> I haven't really looked into tomato varieties. I'm looking for something relatively small (no Beefsteaks, LOL) and fairly acidic, as I'm contemplating doing some canning this summer. I've been told that over the decades tomatoes have been bred to have a lot of the acidity bred out of them -- have you heard anything about that?


This is why I like Scotia toms. They are a bit bigger than a golf ball, very prolific, and very sweet (especially when you use Epsom salts to help them flower and grow). We are so close to the Atlantic Ocean here in Lunenburg, NS that I don't grow indeterminant-type tomatoes. If they grow chest high that is fine with me.

My wife is the one who cans and makes a green tomato salsa/chutney with the dozens upon dozens of tomatoes still on the vine as we near our first frost in late Oct. or early Nov.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Free coffee this morning, compliments of Don who has agreed to pick up the tab this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"If only men could be induced to laugh more they might hate less, and find more serenity here on earth."
~Malcolm Muggeridge~


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Free coffee this morning, compliments of Don who has agreed to pick up the tab this morning.


Yikes! I thought I had exceeded my credit limit. Apparently not.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes! I thought I had exceeded my credit limit. Apparently not.


Don, you were fine up until your Robbie Burns Day Bash in The Café. That "little" event set your tab back a bit ....................... you now owe $64,973.71.


----------



## Rps

VieleKatzen said:


> Smart move about the pesticides. I wish they'd do that here.
> 
> I haven't really looked into tomato varieties. I'm looking for something relatively small (no Beefsteaks, LOL) and fairly acidic, as I'm contemplating doing some canning this summer. I've been told that over the decades tomatoes have been bred to have a lot of the acidity bred out of them -- have you heard anything about that?


Morning Mona ( if I may ) have you looked into growing Campari tomatoes. They are about the size of Romas, high in sugar and very little acid.

Marc, our area is the tomato capital of Canada......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning Mona ( if I may ) have you looked into growing Campari tomatoes. They are about the size of Romas, high in sugar and very little acid.
> 
> Marc, our area is the tomato capital of Canada......


When I lived in Wallaceburg in the 1970s, it was Leamington that was touted as the tomato capital. I suppose since Heinz moved out that has changed?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Mona ( if I may ) have you looked into growing Campari tomatoes. They are about the size of Romas, high in sugar and very little acid.
> 
> Marc, our area is the tomato capital of Canada......


Morning, Rp. Yes, so I have heard. Still, I enjoy growing my own to eat fresh.

How is retirement treating you?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> When I lived in Wallaceburg in the 1970s, it was Leamington that was touted as the tomato capital. I suppose since Heinz moved out that has changed?


Actually no Don, the Heinz plant was taken over. Yes Leamington still touts the capital title but virtually all of WE is agro, with many many producing tomatoes and, a large number now growing hops and a few the noble weed.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Yes, so I have heard. Still, I enjoy growing my own to eat fresh.
> 
> How is retirement treating you?


On cold days I do enjoy the prospect of sleeping in......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Actually no Don, the Heinz plant was taken over. Yes Leamington still touts the capital title but virtually all of WE is agro, with many many producing tomatoes and, a large number now growing hops and a few the noble weed.


Yep, Wallaceburg had many, many fields of tomatoes that supplied Libby, McNeil & Libby in Wallaceburg and Delmonte in nearby Dresden. I used to nearly cry as I watched tons of ripe tomatoes ploughed under each fall as cannery quotas were filled and the company owned seeds that grew the beautiful tomatoes had to be destroyed as part of the growers contract. Still I knew a couple of farmers who let me pick a couple of baskets even while the field was being destroyed.

Was it French's that took over the Heinz plant, Rp?


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, it was Highbury Canco.


----------



## SINC

A lot of folks here have abandoned Heinz and now buy French's ketchup since it is made with Canadian tomatoes. I assumed, perhaps mistakenly, that it was processed in Canada, and likely in SW Ontario, thus my guess.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> A lot of folks here have abandoned Heinz and now buy French's ketchup since it is made with Canadian tomatoes. I assumed, perhaps mistakenly, that it was processed in Canada, and likely in SW Ontario, thus my guess.


Ketchup wars are on....Primo is now producing a ketchup and touts it as the only 100% Canadian ketchup. French's , I think, only uses the Canadian tomatoes and makes it in the U.S., but they have said they may make the stuff here...the battle rages.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Ketchup wars are on....Primo is now producing a ketchup and touts it as the only 100% Canadian ketchup. French's , I think, only uses the Canadian tomatoes and makes it in the U.S., but they have said they may make the stuff here...the battle rages.


Well, as long as it results in cheaper ketchup they can carry on!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Well, as long as it results in cheaper ketchup they can carry on!


Q: Why Did The Tomato Blush? A: Because he saw the salad dressing 

Q: What did the sergeant tomato say to the slacker soldier tomato? A: "You better catch up!"

Q: Why did the tomato go out with a prune? A: Because he couldn't find a date! 

Q: How do you fix a broken tomato? A: Tomato paste! 

Q: What did the pasta say to the tomato? A: "Don't get saucy with me!" 

Q: Why did Mrs. Tomatoes turn red? A: She saw Mr. Green Pea ! 

Q: What is red and goes up and down? A: A tomato in an elevator. 

Q: Why is a tomato round and red? A: Because if it was long, skinny, and green, it would be a bean. 

Q: Why is life like ketchup? A: Good things in life come slow and are worth waiting for. 

Q: How do you get rid of lazy tomato employees? A: Can them.

If a tomato is a fruit, is ketchup a jam? 

A family of three tomatoes were walking downtown one day when the little baby tomato started lagging behind. The big father tomato walks back to the baby tomato, stomps on her, squashing her into a red paste, and says, "Ketchup"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Q: Why Did The Tomato Blush? A: Because he saw the salad dressing
> 
> Q: What did the sergeant tomato say to the slacker soldier tomato? A: "You better catch up!"
> 
> Q: Why did the tomato go out with a prune? A: Because he couldn't find a date!
> 
> Q: How do you fix a broken tomato? A: Tomato paste!
> 
> Q: What did the pasta say to the tomato? A: "Don't get saucy with me!"
> 
> Q: Why did Mrs. Tomatoes turn red? A: She saw Mr. Green Pea !
> 
> Q: What is red and goes up and down? A: A tomato in an elevator.
> 
> Q: Why is a tomato round and red? A: Because if it was long, skinny, and green, it would be a bean.
> 
> Q: Why is life like ketchup? A: Good things in life come slow and are worth waiting for.
> 
> Q: How do you get rid of lazy tomato employees? A: Can them.
> 
> If a tomato is a fruit, is ketchup a jam?
> 
> A family of three tomatoes were walking downtown one day when the little baby tomato started lagging behind. The big father tomato walks back to the baby tomato, stomps on her, squashing her into a red paste, and says, "Ketchup"


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

My footwarmer, legwarmer buddy Ely is on the job again this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet picture of Ely, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Halifax airport tied for second snowiest March on record with 98.8 centimetres of snow only topped by the notorious March of 2015 when 146.7 centimetres came down. Here in Lunenburg, we got a bit more snow than Halifax in March. Don, not sure how much your son received.

Currently, sunny and +6C at just past 6PM. Great evening for a BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

51 years ago today, George Chuvalo and Muhammad Ali fought for the first time. Like any other fight, George never fell.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Oops.  Mea culpa. Welcome to The Shang, Mona. Have a free cup of coffee at The Café Chez Marc. Paix, mon amie.


Oooh, free coffee! Thank you!

No 'mea culpa' needed, since my screen name could've belonged to either gender, or possibly one of my cats, if they ever learn to type ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Oooh, free coffee! Thank you!
> 
> No 'mea culpa' needed, since my screen name could've belonged to either gender, or possibly one of my cats, if they ever learn to type ...


Merci, mon amie. For the record, we are a pet-friendly environment, with dogs and cats being the #1 and #2 pets in The Shang. Dachshunds (aka doxies) outnumber all other dogs, but they are loving dogs.

As for the coffee, thank Don. I put it on his tab. 

Our of curiosity, what brought you to posting here in the Shang thread/


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready to be served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I had difficulties with my Telus modem Sunday and finally got it resolved by about 3:00 a.m. yesterday after a couple of hours in an online chat with a rep from support. It was a puzzle as to what had happened as the modem was replaced by a tech back in the fall. At any rate it now seems to be working fine, but it did cause one major headache. I have an Airport Extreme connected to the modem in bridge mode to boost the signal all the way outside to the motor home so I can work out there all summer long. Part of the troubleshooting for the fix meant I had to disconnect the external 3 TB HD plugged into the Extreme to back up my laptop automatically via WIFI. That of course botched the current TM data and I had to start over to restore the data. When you have 450 GB to copy, it takes about 12 to 14 hours to run and catch up. I started the process last night at 8:00 p.m. to let it run overnight and did not disturb the machine until 5:00 a.m. today, but it still has some four hours left to run. 

So I got the upload for today's issue of SAP done, but will have to comp tomorrow's issue now using the laptop plugged in on the desk to allow the update to finish. Normally the MacBook Pro would be on my lap on the couch with my morning coffee alongside, but that will not happen today. The task will be more difficult as the laptop now sits on a side arm of the desk while plugged into power while the main desk is taken up with the Mini and large display that I use as backup if the MBP fails. With no knee space under the sidearm due to the shelves located under it, it becomes quite a stretch to reach the keyboard.

Ah well, enough carping about my issues and on with my day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I had difficulties with my Telus modem Sunday and finally got it resolved by about 3:00 a.m. yesterday after a couple of hours in an online chat with a rep from support. It was a puzzle as to what had happened as the modem was replaced by a tech back in the fall. At any rate it now seems to be working fine, but it did cause one major headache. I have an Airport Extreme connected to the modem in bridge mode to boost the signal all the way outside to the motor home so I can work out there all summer long. Part of the troubleshooting for the fix meant I had to disconnect the external 3 TB HD plugged into the Extreme to back up my laptop automatically via WIFI. That of course botched the current TM data and I had to start over to restore the data. When you have 450 GB to copy, it takes about 12 to 14 hours to run and catch up. I started the process last night at 8:00 p.m. to let it run overnight and did not disturb the machine until 5:00 a.m. today, but it still has some four hours left to run.
> 
> So I got the upload for today's issue of SAP done, but will have to comp tomorrow's issue now using the laptop plugged in on the desk to allow the update to finish. Normally the MacBook Pro would be on my lap on the couch with my morning coffee alongside, but that will not happen today. The task will be more difficult as the laptop now sits on a side arm of the desk while plugged into power while the main desk is taken up with the Mini and large display that I use as backup if the MBP fails. With no knee space under the sidearm due to the shelves located under it, it becomes quite a stretch to reach the keyboard.
> 
> Ah well, enough carping about my issues and on with my day.


 Hopefully, your neck is feeling better today.


----------



## SINC

So then, today on SAP a very interesting look at the love life of the Puffer fish with the BBC's David Attenborough from his new series in our video, the kind of driver one likes to see on the roads in our gif and an Irish Ghost story round out some of the coverage today.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Hopefully, your neck is feeling better today.


Morning Marc, the neck has been fine for a couple of days now, thanks.


----------



## SINC

I ran across this online today and immediately thought of someone here.

"Friends of mine just had a baby boy. They named him Mark, but with a c."

Cark?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I ran across this online today and immediately thought of someone here.
> 
> "Friends of mine just had a baby boy. They named him Mark, but with a c."
> 
> Cark?


Nice! I loved the Irish ghost story today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the neck has been fine for a couple of days now, thanks.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I ran across this online today and immediately thought of someone here.
> 
> "Friends of mine just had a baby boy. They named him Mark, but with a c."
> 
> Cark?


:lmao::lmao: Better than Cram.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have started the OtHD coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, nice to awaken to a hot coffee, thanks. Today on SAP a guy in a cell phone repair shop has trouble with his phone in our daily gif, a girl proposes to her boyfriend at a hockey game and After Dino-Killing Asteroid Impact, Life Re-Emerged Quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I agree. I truly do need some coffee in the morning to get started.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We may have the dreaded S word tomorrow but it will jump to 22c on Saturday.

Marc aren't you glad you are not in St. John's with their snow fall, and then the impending flooding?


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have started the OtHD coffee brewing. Enjoy.


It's barely 'morning' anymore, but I'll take a cup ... thanks.  Chilly and cloudy here today, and I get to spend the day (again) in my ongoing efforts to tidy the place up in anticipation of a post-Easter visit by my brother and his family.

Where's the House Elves when you need 'em ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We may have the dreaded S word tomorrow but it will jump to 22c on Saturday.
> 
> Marc aren't you glad you are not in St. John's with their snow fall, and then the impending flooding?


Afternoon, Rp. People in St. John's are glad that they are not in Gander, NL.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...newfoundland-buried-by-spring-blizzard/81012/


----------



## SINC

Just got Ely home from the groomer's shop and is looking good this morning. Crystal drops her off at 7:00 a.m. and we pick her up about 9:00 is our routine. Ann went for a walk a few minutes ago and Ely watches her leave at the window and awaits her return for about 20 minutes, then greets her at the door. She does the same when I go later in the morning, but Ann lets her outside and she waits by the rear garage. Ely knows that she will get a treat 
from my stash in the garage when I return.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> It's barely 'morning' anymore, but I'll take a cup ... thanks.  Chilly and cloudy here today, and I get to spend the day (again) in my ongoing efforts to tidy the place up in anticipation of a post-Easter visit by my brother and his family.
> 
> Where's the House Elves when you need 'em ...


Afternoon, Molly. Coffee coming right up.

No "House Elves" here .................. just three doxies and a Glen of Imaal terrier.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Molly. Coffee coming right up.
> 
> No "House Elves" here .................. just three doxies and a Glen of Imaal terrier.


I think that is Mona, isn't it Marc? Isn't Molly your new puppy?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got Ely home from the groomer's shop and is looking good this morning. Crystal drops her off at 7:00 a.m. and we pick her up about 9:00 is our routine. Ann went for a walk a few minutes ago and Ely watches her leave at the window and awaits her return for about 20 minutes, then greets her at the door. She does the same when I go later in the morning, but Ann lets her outside and she waits by the rear garage. Ely knows that she will get a treat
> from my stash in the garage when I return.


Sweet. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think that is Mona, isn't it Marc? Isn't Molly your new puppy?


 Oops. Sorry Mona. Yes, Molly is our new pup. :love2:


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Oops. Sorry Mona. Yes, Molly is our new pup. :love2:


I'm flattered to be confused with a puppy, given how cute they are. 

Sinc, what breed of dog is Ely?


----------



## SINC

VieleKatzen said:


> I'm flattered to be confused with a puppy, given how cute they are.
> 
> Sinc, what breed of dog is Ely?


I'm Don, Mona. Ely, pronounced Eee-lee is our daughter Crystal's dog but she is gone all day teaching as a VP in an Edmonton school. So wife Ann and I spend a lot of time with her. She is a mini Golden Doodle. They live with us in a basement suite.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'm flattered to be confused with a puppy, given how cute they are.


Thanks for understanding, Mona.

Here is Molly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm Don, Mona. Ely, pronounced Eee-lee is our daughter Crystal's dog but she is gone all day teaching as a VP in an Edmonton school. So wife Ann and I spend a lot of time with her. She is a mini Golden Doodle. They live with us in a basement suite.


Don, Ely has gotten bigger from the looks of these pics. Still, she is a cutie. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some coffee and freshly baked treats sometime tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.

Patrick, if you are reading this, I hope you are feeling better. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Excited Puppy Puts On Quite A Performance When She Sees Her Owner

Don, now THIS is a reaction.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Have a good sleep.

I'm sitting here watching Seattle get trashed in what looks like a pretty cheesy disaster movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Have a good sleep.
> 
> I'm sitting here watching Seattle get trashed in what looks like a pretty cheesy disaster movie.


Merci, Mona. Watching NYC get swamped in "The Day After Tomorrow" was difficult to watch.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> I'm Don, Mona. Ely, pronounced Eee-lee is our daughter Crystal's dog but she is gone all day teaching as a VP in an Edmonton school. So wife Ann and I spend a lot of time with her. She is a mini Golden Doodle. They live with us in a basement suite.


She's so cute!



Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for understanding, Mona.
> 
> Here is Molly.


Look at those big brown eyes!



Dr.G. said:


> This Excited Puppy Puts On Quite A Performance When She Sees Her Owner
> 
> Don, now THIS is a reaction.


That was hilarious! Cats have a reputation for greeting returning owners with "Oh, were you gone?" but I've got one who greets me at the door, meowing loudly, and then runs back and forth, still meowing. Admittedly, once in a while I discover that it's his "MY FOOD BOWL IS EMPTY AND I'M STARVING TO DEATH!!" routine, but not always. So I'd like to think that sometimes he's actually glad to see me come home.


----------



## VieleKatzen

My sister lives in Seattle, Dr. G. If the upload wasn't so crappy (people's heads are chopped off in half the shots) I'd send her the link. Of course, she's already within easy reach of a volcano that's been designated one of the most dangerous volcanoes in the world (at least according to Wikipedia): Mt. Rainier. So I'm fairly sure she'd consider "Seattle Superstorm" pretty lame.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Ely has gotten bigger from the looks of these pics. Still, she is a cutie. :love2:


Yes Marc, she has filled out now that she is approaching three and weighs 30 pounds. She is very strong and can easily pull me off balance on the leash.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a perfect landing in our gif, it seemed like a good idea at the time and Puppies! Ya Gotta Love 'Em.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, she has filled out now that she is approaching three and weighs 30 pounds. She is very strong and can easily pull me off balance on the leash.


Chip is almost 30 pounds as well, which is the upper limit for a standard doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Chip is almost 30 pounds as well, which is the upper limit for a standard doxie.


Same with Ely. Crystal was told she would be 25 to 30 lbs. max and she is there for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Same with Ely. Crystal was told she would be 25 to 30 lbs. max and she is there for sure.


Well, she is still cute, regardless of her weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP our gif is a mother being funny, the video of a mail carrier with an attack cat and a Tibetan village where women are king.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some TGIF Coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. I am struggling with spotty service on my internet DSL from Telus. I have been having issues for a few days now. Grrr. Thanks goodness for my cell modem and iPhone, which fills the void until Telus can figure out what is going on.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. I am struggling with spotty service on my internet DSL from Telus. I have been having issues for a few days now. Grrr. Thanks goodness for my cell modem and iPhone, which fills the void until Telus can figure out what is going on.


Sounds as if you could use some decaf coffee to calm your nerves.


----------



## Dr.G.

With the overnight rain, and this afternoon's +14C temps and a bit of sunshine, my property is officially snow free. May this last until next Dec. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

This one is for Steve (aka screature). I Louvre this.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> This one is for Steve (aka screature). I Louvre this.


Ha!,

Thanks Marc,

I have been painting again for the last two months or so. I even got one framed that I liked well enough (actually my wife Nicki insisted, she even paid for the framing).

So I am not gone yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Ha!,
> 
> Thanks Marc,
> 
> I have been painting again for the last two months or so. I even got one framed that I liked well enough (actually my wife Nicki insisted, she even paid for the framing).
> 
> So I am not gone yet.


Good to hear, Steve. Tell us when you are in the National Art Gallery in Ottawa. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Steve. Tell us when you are in the National Art Gallery in Ottawa. Paix, mon ami.


I think that will probably be after I pass away, but you never know.

But I do have photos in the Ottawa City photo archives. Nothing really special, but at least they are there.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I think that will probably be after I pass away, but you never know.
> 
> But I do have photos in the Ottawa City photo archives. Nothing really special, but at least they are there.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## screature

Good night Marc, I will probably be up for a while but will talk to you in the morning.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, today on SAP a T-33 trainer gets its new home, a dad is babysitting, the doc's advice and how to slice and dice an on yon.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Good night Marc, I will probably be up for a while but will talk to you in the morning.
> 
> Pleasant dreams.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## screature

Jimmy got me up 6:55 this morning and so a cup of Joe would be good about now.

I take it with a shot of milk. Can you send that air express?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Jimmy got me up 6:55 this morning and so a cup of Joe would be good about now.
> 
> I take it with a shot of milk. Can you send that air express?


On the way now, Steve ................... albeit a tad bit late.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> On the way now, Steve ................... albeit a tad bit late.


No worries, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## SINC

Is there a more beautiful golf tourney to watch than The Masters? Enjoy it more every year.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> No worries, I am looking forward to it.


Good. Doxie Express delivers right to your door.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Is there a more beautiful golf tourney to watch than The Masters? Enjoy it more every year.


True. It is a beautiful course.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from the movies. Deborah and I saw "Going in Style". A fun movie if you want a laugh or two.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Good. Doxie Express delivers right to your door.


I just received it. Amazing!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I just received it. Amazing!


Good to hear. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to The Masters Sunday. It will be a fine day in Atlanta and some excellent golf lies ahead today.

Today on SAP a local driver discovers the signal light lever, breakfast with Grandpa and a ‘Former Nasa Engineer’ Says He Saw Nine-Foot Alien On Space Shuttle During Flight,


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Yes, it should be an interesting finish this year at The Masters.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and welcome to The Masters Sunday. It will be a fine day in Atlanta and some excellent golf lies ahead today.
> 
> Today on SAP a local driver discovers the signal light lever, breakfast with Grandpa and a ‘Former Nasa Engineer’ Says He Saw Nine-Foot Alien On Space Shuttle During Flight,


The final round at the Masters this year, as every year, will be played in Augusta, GA, and not Atlanta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any requests for Sunday Brunch?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The final round at the Masters this year, as every year, will be played in Augusta, GA, and not Atlanta.


Yikes! 

Serves me right posting when I was half asleep, Augusta it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Serves me right posting when I was half asleep, Augusta it is.


:yawn: He would need about two or three aces to win, but I would like to see Fred Couples take home the green jacket.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :yawn: He would need about two or three aces to win, but I would like to see Fred Couples take home the green jacket.


Agreed, but I would not be disappointed if it were either Phil Mickelson or Charlie Hoffman, if Freddy did not make it. Lefty has always been a favourite and Hoffman is certainly the underdog.


----------



## screature

*Lest we forget*, the centennial anniversary Of Vimy Ridge is today. Many say that is what brought Canada into true nationhood and just some colony of the UK.

Vimy at 100: Canada marks anniversary of seminal battle


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Agreed, but I would not be disappointed if it were either Phil Mickelson or Charlie Hoffman, if Freddy did not make it. Lefty has always been a favourite and Hoffman is certainly the underdog.


True. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> *Lest we forget*, the centennial anniversary Of Vimy Ridge is today. Many say that is what brought Canada into true nationhood and just some colony of the UK.
> 
> Vimy at 100: Canada marks anniversary of seminal battle


Very true, Steve. Watching the events on CBC TV. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Hi Don,

I know what the whatsit does but cannot think of the name. It is used to trace irregular edges that cannot just be laid onto a sheet of paper.

Also sent you a pm for SAP.


----------



## pm-r

How about a 5-Inch Ruled Contour Duplication Gauge. 

I believe that would be an accurate description for that particular model/version.


----------



## SINC

Well now that we are at the half for the leaders, it is hard not to cheer for Sergio Garcia, especially since it is Seve's birthday and a Spaniard win would be nice for that reason. But Justin Rose may have something to say about that. An interesting contest so far. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well now that we are at the half for the leaders, it is hard not to cheer for Sergio Garcia, especially since it is Seve's birthday and a Spaniard win would be nice for that reason. But Justin Rose may have something to say about that. An interesting contest so far. We shall see.


Yes, this may go down to the final hole for Garcia, Rose and Fowler. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well now that we are at the half for the leaders, it is hard not to cheer for Sergio Garcia, especially since it is Seve's birthday and a Spaniard win would be nice for that reason. But Justin Rose may have something to say about that. An interesting contest so far. We shall see.


Talk about closely missed putts on the 18th hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well now that we are at the half for the leaders, it is hard not to cheer for Sergio Garcia, especially since it is Seve's birthday and a Spaniard win would be nice for that reason. But Justin Rose may have something to say about that. An interesting contest so far. We shall see.


Putting is the name of the game!!!!!!!!!!! Garcia wins fair and square.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Putting is the name of the game!!!!!!!!!!! Garcia wins fair and square.


He did so. And to be fair, the crowd was solidly behind him. Good on Sergio!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video from NASA of the sun like you have never seen it before, a lesson in gun safety and How The Humble Potato Cannon Served The Allies In World War II.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning one and all. Busy time here as it is the end of the semester, and there are finals to read. So, the coffee shall be flowing all day .......... and it is free, thanks to Don's generous offer. So, drinks (i.e., tea or coffee) are on the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Break time from grading. Looks as if I shall only have one course to teach during Spring semester which starts next month. Fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Authentic Augusta green jacket found at Toronto thrift shop sells for $139,000 - The Globe and Mail

Don, thought you might like this article.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP our video features and 8-year-old banjo picker you will not believe, a dog and a rabbit who are best friends and beautiful orchids by Al Popil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure Marc, still busy working.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure Marc, still busy working.


Coming right up. I am in grading finals mode and need to keep the coffee flowing. Enjoy, mon ami.

Is your snow all gone now?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up. I am in grading finals mode and need to keep the coffee flowing. Enjoy, mon ami.
> 
> Is your snow all gone now?


Almost. There are still foot high piles in the shade that have yet to melt, but roads and sidewalks are now clear. The ground remains frozen solid, but some buds are appearing on trees and shrubs as well.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cool here today only 62F, and damp after thunderstorms last night.

Busy today as I will be making Tzimmes as part of tonight's dinner.....lmmmmmmmmmmm!

Any Butter Toffee in the house?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cool here today only 62F, and damp after thunderstorms last night.
> 
> Busy today as I will be making Tzimmes as part of tonight's dinner.....lmmmmmmmmmmm!
> 
> Any Butter Toffee in the house?


Afternoon, Rp. 15C and sunny here as we near 1PM. 

Love Tzimmes.

Yes, we have plenty of your butter toffee coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Almost. There are still foot high piles in the shade that have yet to melt, but roads and sidewalks are now clear. The ground remains frozen solid, but some buds are appearing on trees and shrubs as well.


Spring will come soon. Have faith.


----------



## SINC

Indeed it will and last night's rain pretty much eliminated all snow now.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Not sure what Tzimmes are but they sound good.


----------



## SINC

I guess taste in coffee is all a personal thing, but I much prefer McCafe from McDonald's. I loved it the moment they introduced it. Never did like either Tim Horton's or Starbucks. Before McCafe, I didn't even buy store made coffee. I preferred the Costco beans we grind daily at home and still prefer it every morning. Now that I can buy McCafe grounds at Safeway, it is all I use now when we travel in the motor home.


----------



## Rps

Tzimmes are a baked mix of (the recipe I use) pepper squash, sweet potatoes, carrots, prunes, cranberries, apricots, brown sugar, cinnamon, and orange juice. I chop it all up in 1 squares, add the cinnamon and orange juice cover and bake at 350 till tender.


----------



## Rps

Yep, coffee is a personal taste. I dislike Starbucks. I like Second Cup but there aren't many around here.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Not sure what Tzimmes are but they sound good.





Rps said:


> Tzimmes are a baked mix of (the recipe I use) pepper squash, sweet potatoes, carrots, prunes, cranberries, apricots, brown sugar, cinnamon, and orange juice. I chop it all up in 1 squares, add the cinnamon and orange juice cover and bake at 350 till tender.


Send me some, Rp.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Send me some, Rp.


Freeze dried?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Freeze dried?


No, freshly made. :love2:


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Send me some, Rp.


Or we could both just show up on his doorstep ... 

I work for a S'bucks affiliate, and I've been told that S'bucks coffee is pretty gawdawful. I like some of their specialty drinks (a/k/a "liquid candy bars") but only once in a while. Even made half-sweet, they are still more than I can take. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Or we could both just show up on his doorstep ...
> 
> I work for a S'bucks affiliate, and I've been told that S'bucks coffee is pretty gawdawful. I like some of their specialty drinks (a/k/a "liquid candy bars") but only once in a while. Even made half-sweet, they are still more than I can take. XX)


Mona, Doxie Express delivers items fresh and hot.


----------



## VieleKatzen

And such a cute delivery person ... er, dog ... too! :lol:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, happy hump day. Today on SAP a look at Tesla's new roof tiles, a Tactical Velcro Opening Secret in our video and household items that have expiry dates.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some freshly brewed OtHD coffee for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in The Shang. Submitted my grades and now I am off until May 8th when Spring semester starts. When I finish teaching that one grad course, it will mark the end of 40 years teaching for the Fac. of Ed. at Memorial. I have offered to teach in the Fall, which would be a nice day to start year #41. After 38 1/2 years as a regular faculty member, I was offered a very nice watch. I told them thanks but no thanks. The doxies get me up in the morning, I tell the basic time by the position of the sun, and when I am tired, I go to bed. I have little need for a fine watch. Still, I asked that they give the money that they would have spent on the watch to the Campus Food Bank, which they did.


----------



## eMacMan

Ah yes the retirement watch. Bob Newhart summed it up nicely.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWac6RS3wck[/ame]


----------



## Rps

Retirement Watch or is it retirement; watch!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Ah yes the retirement watch. Bob Newhart summed it up nicely.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWac6RS3wck


Good one, Bob. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Retirement Watch or is it retirement; watch!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of lefty Phil's backward trick golf shot and How About A Bath Instead Of A Workout?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? 

Great pics by Al Popil at the Orchid Show ............. great shot by Phil .................... "I wonder how they got the two of them in one grave."


----------



## Dr.G.

Chronicle Herald buys all Atlantic Canadian Transcontinental papers - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Don, you might find this of personal interest.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Chronicle Herald buys all Atlantic Canadian Transcontinental papers - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Don, you might find this of personal interest.


Thanks Marc, I still know a few folks who worked for me and were now working for TransCon. I suspect one in particular, who is responsible for all those papers, will find herself on the outside looking in as senior management members are usually the first to go in such acquisitions.


----------



## Rps

Morning all! Sinc, we have a Zehr's chain here which is part of Loblaws. This week they have Marley ( as in Bob) coffee on sale....you might like it.

Cooler here today, only in the low 60s but we will hit 75 on the weekend. Busy today as I am hoping to pickup a 12 string guitar, a new BBQ, and Tovah and I have joined the Y to keep toned...... And of course tonight I become a follower of St. Jude ......... Leafs vs Caps.

Marc, I am also building a musical set for ESL which highlights Canadian songs which inform my students about the history of each region of the country....such as Northwest Passage as an example. Should be fun!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all! Sinc, we have a Zehr's chain here which is part of Loblaws. This week they have Marley ( as in Bob) coffee on sale....you might like it.


I recall shopping at Zehr's when we lived in Wallaceburg in the 70s. It was also my account for advertising as manager I serviced the 'house' accounts, all major chains. There are no Loblaws in the west but they are the parent company of The Real Canadian Super Store which we do have. It is fondly called Stupid Store by shoppers. I will have to check it for that Marley coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I still know a few folks who worked for me and were now working for TransCon. I suspect one in particular, who is responsible for all those papers, will find herself on the outside looking in as senior management members are usually the first to go in such acquisitions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all! Sinc, we have a Zehr's chain here which is part of Loblaws. This week they have Marley ( as in Bob) coffee on sale....you might like it.
> 
> Cooler here today, only in the low 60s but we will hit 75 on the weekend. Busy today as I am hoping to pickup a 12 string guitar, a new BBQ, and Tovah and I have joined the Y to keep toned...... And of course tonight I become a follower of St. Jude ......... Leafs vs Caps.
> 
> Marc, I am also building a musical set for ESL which highlights Canadian songs which inform my students about the history of each region of the country....such as Northwest Passage as an example. Should be fun!


A fine idea, Rp. There are a great many songs re NS and NL to help this undertaking.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I still know a few folks who worked for me and were now working for TransCon. I suspect one in particular, who is responsible for all those papers, will find herself on the outside looking in as senior management members are usually the first to go in such acquisitions.


From the consumer point of view, this is a disaster. The Chronically-Horrid's management has driven that newspaper into the ground with its focus on Advertorials, paid content disguised as news, illogical approach to labour negotiations (a year+ long strike that continues) and the hiring of entirely inexperienced (and it shows) scab reporters. 

We are not optimistic....


----------



## CubaMark

_Marc, do you know if Lunenburg will be receiving any of the tall ship visitors that will be gathering in Halifax for the 29 July - 01 August celebrations?_

*Tall ships sailing into Halifax this summer with big events planned*








The Rendez-Vous 2017 Tall Ships Regatta is coming to Halifax for four days of free concerts, Nova Scotian food and a celebration of the province’s history.

About 30 tall ships will be coming into port in Halifax on July 28. They will be docked on the Halifax and Dartmouth waterfronts from July 29 to August 1.

To kick off the ships’ Halifax stay, Natalie MacMaster and Symphony Nova Scotia are hosting a free concert July 29.

Taste of Nova Scotia is the Regatta’s provincial culinary partner, featuring a diner series on George’s Island, a family picnic on McNab’s Island on Saturday and a fish cake breakfast on Monday.









(image via Toronto Star)​
Halifax will also have fireworks every night of the stay and heritage programming on Citadel Hill, the boardwalk and on George’s Island. There’s also an array of other events involving pirates, shipbuilding, and buskers.

The Rendez-Vous 2017 Tall Ships Regatta is an international sail race that begins Thursday in Royal Greenwich, United Kingdom. It’s run by Sail Training International, an organization that teaches youth from around the world to sail.








In 2009, an estimated 600,000 people came to see the tall ships and experience the festivities. This year with more international marketing and more ships “combined with Canada 150 and the national celebrations I think we could fully expect more people this year,” said Jennifer Angel, acting president and CEO of Waterfront Development.
(MetroNews)​


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Mark, they are all coming here to Lunenburg, lead into the area by the Bluenose II. Should be a sight to see.


----------



## Cameo

Morning all. I would love to see the tall ships - something I always wanted to see.
I absolutely love boats, ships. Not much compares to being out on the water in my opinion.
Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo said:


> Morning all. I would love to see the tall ships - something I always wanted to see.
> I absolutely love boats, ships. Not much compares to being out on the water in my opinion.
> Hope everyone is well and happy


Afternoon, Jeanne. Good to see you back in The Shang. How is Life treating you today?

Yes, the tall ships will be here in Lunenburg for three days in mid-Aug.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to the holiday weekend. We are under a heavy snowfall warning today for 25 to 30 cm of the white ****e.

That will not stop SAP from being ready though with a look at an interesting Frank Slide rock with Bob, a rally nice version of Somewhere over The Rainbow by a big old Hawaiian boy and how to split a wheel of cheese.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and welcome to the holiday weekend. We are under a heavy snowfall warning today for 25 to 30 cm of the white ****e.
> 
> That will not stop SAP from being ready though with a look at an interesting Frank Slide rock with Bob, a rally nice version of Somewhere over The Rainbow by a big old Hawaiian boy and how to split a wheel of cheese.


Wow!!!!!!!!! That is a foot of fresh snow. Bonne chance, mon ami.

I have seen Frank Slide up close. Amazing to think of what happened that day. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. For our special TGIF coffee, we have Rp's butter toffee ........................ and he is paying for everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. For our special TGIF coffee, we have Rp's butter toffee ........................ and he is paying for everyone. Enjoy.


I'll take a jumbo, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'll take a jumbo, thanks!


Coming right up, Mona. Sorry to hear about your cat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, any snow pics to post???


----------



## Rps

If I'm paying I'll have a jumbo as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> If I'm paying I'll have a jumbo as well.


Coming right up, Rp. So far, the butter toffee coffee is a BIG hit ................... your tab is already $1856.86.


----------



## Dr.G.

My God!!!!!!!!!!!! Don just sent me an email with a picture of his house (which is totally under snow) and garage. Not sure where his RV might be. We are sending out the Doxie Emergency Squad to help find him.


----------



## Rps

Sure it isn't summer in lqaluit? I'd certainly have Nunavut.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sure it isn't summer in lqaluit? I'd certainly have Nunavut.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Help is on the way, Don. The Doxie Rescue Squad is now at St. Albert Trail and 156 Street, according to their GPS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Jason Jinglestars, the Doxie Rescue Squad team leader reports that they are almost at Don's front door.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Stay on target ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Stay on target ...


Right on, sister. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a glass bottom swimming pool that Marc will not like, The Things That People Send Us with the truth about coffee and a classic Abbot and Costello skit, Loan me 50 cents.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a glass bottom swimming pool that Marc will not like, The Things That People Send Us with the truth about coffee and a classic Abbot and Costello skit, Loan me 50 cents.


Morning, Don. You are correct ................ one, I do not like pools and two, I certainly do NOT like that pool. Got dizzy just watching the GIF. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The Rp blend of butter toffee coffee was such a hit, that it shall be once again our premier coffee served today ................. and Rp has agreed to pay the bill for each and every cup served. So, enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Rp can rest easy as I will not run up his tab today. I prefer plain old coffee and always have. Adding flavours ruins coffee for me and makes it taste like candy. Cream or sugar are OK once in a while, but black is the way it should be taken.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I'll take a double BT Marc, please. Rained last night and we may have some showers today, but should reach 80f today, then drop to 60s tomorrow and the rest of the week. Such is weather in Windsor. Don, I'm sure you remember the swings. 

All most got my list done, picked up a baby Gibson 12 string so it should be fun.....today BBQ hunting. Many brands but I still keep coming back to the Weber.....we shall see. Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I'll take a double BT Marc, please. Rained last night and we may have some showers today, but should reach 80f today, then drop to 60s tomorrow and the rest of the week. Such is weather in Windsor. Don, I'm sure you remember the swings.
> 
> All most got my list done, picked up a baby Gibson 12 string so it should be fun.....today BBQ hunting. Many brands but I still keep coming back to the Weber.....we shall see. Hope everyone has a great day!!


Morning, Rp. A double it is for you today.

Fine weather here as well, with sunshine and 14C temps as we near noon. Might even work in the garden a bit. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sat outside in shorts and no tee shirt for a bit in sunshine and 17C temps. Even had my first beer of 2017. A grand day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sat outside in shorts and no tee shirt for a bit in sunshine and 17C temps. Even had my first beer of 2017. A grand day here in Lunenburg.


Marc, in Windsor I've seen people wear shorts when it is -45c...... really!

Just finished stuffing myself with pot roast and Tzimmes. Great stuff, so to speak. Now just waiting at the altar of St. Jude's.........(Leaf game)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, in Windsor I've seen people wear shorts when it is -45c...... really!
> 
> Just finished stuffing myself with pot roast and Tzimmes. Great stuff, so to speak. Now just waiting at the altar of St. Jude's.........(Leaf game)


XX)


----------



## VieleKatzen

It's 81F here!!

Sorry, that's what my car's external thermometer says ... and my car was either made in the U.S. or for the U.S. market ... so the temp. is listed in F, not C.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> It's 81F here!!
> 
> Sorry, that's what my car's external thermometer says ... and my car was either made in the U.S. or for the U.S. market ... so the temp. is listed in F, not C.


Wow!!!!!!!!!! That is 27C ................ we don't get that here in the heat of summer.


----------



## pm-r

VieleKatzen said:


> It's 81F here!!
> 
> Sorry, that's what my car's external thermometer says ... and my car was either made in the U.S. or for the U.S. market ... so the temp. is listed in F, not C.




And quite likely changeable to C IF you happen to just happen to open and read the manual.

I believe it's referred to as: RTFM!!! 😏


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And quite likely changeable to C IF you happen to just happen to open and read the manual.
> 
> I believe it's referred to as: RTFM!!! &#55357;&#56847;


Whatever, it is HOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VieleKatzen

Sounds as if I should move to your neck of the woods ... I'm not fond of heat but it's the humidity around here that really gets to me. 

And if it's 80F already, it makes me a tad worried about what July and August will bring ... :yikes:

Just went outside to dump a large quantity of tea leaves into the composter ... and there was Mr. Bun, sitting alertly in the back yard. I came back inside, cut off a small chunk of a carrot, went back outside, and gently tossed the pieces to him. I was amazed that he didn't move; I actually expected him to hop off in a terrific hurry. He (or she, obviously I have no way of knowing, LOL) just sat there, watching me. I left him to (hopefully) eat his carrot bits in peace. 

For the record, the bunny is named after a stuffed bunny belonging to Susie Derkins in the Calvin and Hobbes comic strip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

VieleKatzen said:


> Sounds as if I should move to your neck of the woods ... I'm not fond of heat but it's the humidity around here that really gets to me.
> 
> And if it's 80F already, it makes me a tad worried about what July and August will bring ... :yikes:


Our family spent nearly a decade living in Wallaceburg in SW Ontario as publisher of the daily paper there in the 70s, and our last child was born there. It was the worst place for heat and humidity I ever had the displeasure of living. It was unbearable at times. Gimme -40° in the west that one can dress for and be comfortable. You just can't undress for three figure F temps and 100% RH.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP The Sunday Whatzit? may be tricky, one last farting video (for now), promise and the Professor Behind Designated Drivers Takes On Distracted Ones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Loved the joke in SAP this morning re breaking. Good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday morning Easter Brunch and coffee and ready when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Our family spent nearly a decade living in Wallaceburg in SW Ontario as publisher of the daily paper there in the 70s, and our last child was born there. It was the worst place for heat and humidity I ever had the displeasure of living. It was unbearable at times. Gimme -40° in the west that one can dress for and be comfortable. You just can't undress for three figure F temps and 100% RH.


Not without getting arrested, anyway ... 

Last summer wasn't too bad but of course you can't predict next summer on that basis. I am very fortunate, living in Mom's house as I do -- it has central a/c.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I think I finally got a Whatzit........ half a scotch egg Don?


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, you did so! Scotch egg it is! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Mona, Don and Rp. How are you folks enjoying Easter Sunday?


----------



## VieleKatzen

Morning, Dr. G. and Happy Easter to you. First I'm going to my favourite diner for a small breakfast and then I'm going to visit Mom in the nursing home ... I'll be the one wearing bunny ears and carrying an Easter basket with a six-pack of Coke in it.


----------



## Rps

The St. Jude bunny came early this morning with the Leaf win in 2OT......so things are fine. My Braves on the other hand not so much. But it is early in the season. Will have to do some lawn work, which I hate, I'm not an outdoor person Marc. But, the saga of the BBQ purchase continues......


----------



## Rps

VieleKatzen said:


> Morning, Dr. G. and Happy Easter to you. First I'm going to my favourite diner for a small breakfast and then I'm going to visit Mom in the nursing home ... I'll be the one wearing bunny ears and carrying an Easter basket with a six-pack of Coke in it.


Taking your Mom a six pack for Easter, great idea! My Mom lives in Alberta so it's a phone call today. She'll be 95 this year Wow!


----------



## SINC

The grandkids are coming over for an Easter egg hunt this aft. We put candies inside plastic eggs and then hide the eggs so the dog can't find them, We also count them so we know how many are to be found. Then it will be Easter dinner ham with mashed taters with cream and dill and brussel sprouts with bacon.

And I will then retreat to the motor home so I can watch the sunday RBC classic golf final couple of hours in peace.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Taking your Mom a six pack for Easter, great idea! My Mom lives in Alberta so it's a phone call today. She'll be 95 this year Wow!


95 ... that is amazing! Mine is 83 ... will be 84 in June.

She's always been a Coke-a-holic, so I know that at some point she'll actually consume this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The St. Jude bunny came early this morning with the Leaf win in 2OT......so things are fine. My Braves on the other hand not so much. But it is early in the season. Will have to do some lawn work, which I hate, I'm not an outdoor person Marc. But, the saga of the BBQ purchase continues......


The Jays also won ............ finally, Rp, so it was a TO day to celebrate.

Love to work in the garden ........ but I hate to BBQ (never had the experience growing up, so Deborah does it all).


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Morning, Dr. G. and Happy Easter to you. First I'm going to my favourite diner for a small breakfast and then I'm going to visit Mom in the nursing home ... I'll be the one wearing bunny ears and carrying an Easter basket with a six-pack of Coke in it.


Thank you, Mona. Good that you are able to visit your mom. I miss my mother, even after all these years. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The grandkids are coming over for an Easter egg hunt this aft. We put candies inside plastic eggs and then hide the eggs so the dog can't find them, We also count them so we know how many are to be found. Then it will be Easter dinner ham with mashed taters with cream and dill and brussel sprouts with bacon.
> 
> And I will then retreat to the motor home so I can watch the sunday RBC classic golf final couple of hours in peace.


Very wise, Don. Chocolate is VERY bad for dogs. 

Deborah said that a baked ham was an Easter tradition at their home when they lived in Edmonton and Calgary. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an Easter yarn about St. Peter, a great beer tossing gif and a juggler like no other in our video. Also a few words for Rp from Bixman about the Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be good now, thanks. I hope the coffee does not put me back to sleep!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be good now, thanks. I hope the coffee does not put me back to sleep!


OK. I assume that you are up by now. It is past noon where you live. 
Working out in the garden most of the day.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Have to admit, I sat and had coffee and read for a good chunk of the day.  But I'm now getting more work done around the house. Not looking forward to cleaning out the top shelf of the kitchen cupboard so I can put my teas back up there ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Have to admit, I sat and had coffee and read for a good chunk of the day.  But I'm now getting more work done around the house. Not looking forward to cleaning out the top shelf of the kitchen cupboard so I can put my teas back up there ...


A worthy undertaking, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was watching the Weather Network and saw a video clip of the snow at Bonnyville, AB. Deborah tells me that this is north of Edmonton. Don, you getting any snow


----------



## VieleKatzen

Thank you.  Definitely a necessity. We had a mini-disaster earlier this year: a torrential rainfall + a roof that should've been repaired/replaced some time ago. I found some of my tea tins stuck to the shelf surface as a result of water leaking into the cupboards.

Still some interior damage to repair. *sigh* But we got a new roof up there FAST!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thank you.  Definitely a necessity. We had a mini-disaster earlier this year: a torrential rainfall + a roof that should've been repaired/replaced some time ago. I found some of my tea tins stuck to the shelf surface as a result of water leaking into the cupboards.
> 
> Still some interior damage to repair. *sigh* But we got a new roof up there FAST!


Yikes!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Was watching the Weather Network and saw a video clip of the snow at Bonnyville, AB. Deborah tells me that this is north of Edmonton. Don, you getting any snow


No snow here since early morning, but our grandson Nick and great grandson Christian live about a half our away from Bonnyville and they got stuck last night on a road on the way home from Calgary. He got a farmer with a tractor to tow them out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No snow here since early morning, but our grandson Nick and great grandson Christian live about a half our away from Bonnyville and they got stuck last night on a road on the way home from Calgary. He got a farmer with a tractor to tow them out.


Wow. At least all your snow is gone.


----------



## SINC

No, our snow is not gone. Remember we got 30 cm over the past few days so there is much left to melt and at 2° with no sun, that is a very slow process.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, our snow is not gone. Remember we got 30 cm over the past few days so there is much left to melt and at 2° with no sun, that is a very slow process.


 Sorry to hear this


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to the Doxie Deer Alert system going off this morning. It is amazing how docile these deer are. Once I put the doxies back in the house, they wander over as close as ten feet from me. We just look at each other for a few minutes, and then they wander away.

Anyway, coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, this one is for you with your butter toffee coffee.

A man walks into a bar with a slab of asphalt under his arm and says to the bartender the following -- A beer for me, please, and one for the road.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, this one is for you with your butter toffee coffee.
> 
> A man walks into a bar with a slab of asphalt under his arm and says to the bartender the following -- A beer for me, please, and one for the road.


That one works for me too Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, a woodpecker hitches a ride in our video, an unusual sign in our gif and Tesla building cities?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That one works for me too Marc.


:clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, this one is for you with your butter toffee coffee.
> 
> A man walks into a bar with a slab of asphalt under his arm and says to the bartender the following -- A beer for me, please, and one for the road.


One good turn deserves another...

A panda walks into a bar and orders a beer and a hamburger. After he eats he stands up stretches and pulls out a gun shooting everyone in the room but the bartender. The panda puts $20 on the bar and turns to leave. As he walks out the door the bartender asks why the panda shot everyone. The panda tells him to look in the encyclopedia. The bartender looks up panda and he reads "Panda: Large black and white mammal native to China. Eats shoots and leaves."!


----------



## Rps

How about this one....

A Russian spy, a sexual predator, and a billionaire walk into a bar. The bartender says, "What can I get you, Mr. President?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> One good turn deserves another...
> 
> A panda walks into a bar and orders a beer and a hamburger. After he eats he stands up stretches and pulls out a gun shooting everyone in the room but the bartender. The panda puts $20 on the bar and turns to leave. As he walks out the door the bartender asks why the panda shot everyone. The panda tells him to look in the encyclopedia. The bartender looks up panda and he reads "Panda: Large black and white mammal native to China. Eats shoots and leaves."!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://twitter.com/i/moments/854017328853516288

Don, some iceberg pics for SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Want to watch the NY Rangers game from Madison Square Garden. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Made a trip over to BC today, mainly to enjoy a nice lunch. Turns out there is an election in the second week of May. The appearance of Highway 3 has suffered greatly due to the mushrooming of signs from the Liberal and NDP candidates.XX)


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> How about this one....
> 
> A Russian spy, a sexual predator, and a billionaire walk into a bar. The bartender says, "What can I get you, Mr. President?"


:lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at Edmonton's neon sign museum, a kid says his little brother did it and 'What Happens When You Eat Too Much Bacon?'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some fresh late morning coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. FREE beer ............ courtesy of Don. He just won $63,894 at Keno.


----------



## VieleKatzen

:lmao:
I'll be right over!

Jeez ... maybe I need to learn to play Keno!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> :lmao:
> I'll be right over!
> 
> Jeez ... maybe I need to learn to play Keno!


Don is a Keno maven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don is a Keno maven.


Was very lucky on Tuesday. Put $40 in a Keno machine and won the progressive Jackpot on a $1 bet which paid me $347. The progressive pot, once won, reverts to a starting point of $150, but for some reason it did not revert. I checked the machine about 20 minutes later and sure enough it was still at $347. So I tried again and on putting in a total of $60, I won the progressive again, this time at $350. A tidy little profit of $597 in about a half hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Was very lucky on Tuesday. Put $40 in a Keno machine and won the progressive Jackpot on a $1 bet which paid me $347. The progressive pot, once won, reverts to a starting point of $150, but for some reason it did not revert. I checked the machine about 20 minutes later and sure enough it was still at $347. So I tried again and on putting in a total of $60, I won the progressive again, this time at $350. A tidy little profit of $597 in about a half hour.


Good to hear, Don. I am sorry to say that this winning amount is no where near enough to cover your tab yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing for all of you early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, wet here today. Could use a large BT this morning. Once we get some dry weather will attempt to do some yard work.....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all, wet here today. Could use a large BT this morning. Once we get some dry weather will attempt to do some yard work.....


Ah yes, yard work. Your favourite thing as I recall Rp? 

We too are not having a great spring as you can tell by today's forecast!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, wet here today. Could use a large BT this morning. Once we get some dry weather will attempt to do some yard work.....


Coming right up, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah yes, yard work. Your favourite thing as I recall Rp?
> 
> We too are not having a great spring as you can tell by today's forecast!


Nice today and next week, Don. Free fertilizer with the snow flurries in between.


----------



## Rps

Yeah Don, outdoor work is not my favourite.


----------



## Rps

We are under another thunderstorm watch, so hopefully it will pass easily.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We are under another thunderstorm watch, so hopefully it will pass easily.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Want to watch the last period of the Rangers-Habs game. Score tied 2-2, series tied 2-2 ............. so this game is crucial. See you all for some TGIF coffee tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Game five of the Oilers/Sharks series (Tied 2-2) goes tonight in Edmonton, but does not start until 8:40 p.m. due to pre-game ceremonies the Oilers are holding. That means it will not be over, barring OT until near midnight or 3:00 a.m. for Marc. My bet is that he won't be watching.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Game five of the Oilers/Sharks series (Tied 2-2) goes tonight in Edmonton, but does not start until 8:40 p.m. due to pre-game ceremonies the Oilers are holding. That means it will not be over, barring OT until near midnight or 3:00 a.m. for Marc. My bet is that he won't be watching.


Go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Oilers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Free TGIF coffee this morning. The Rangers won in overtime so I am in a good mood. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the Oilers won too in OT.

Today on SAP a violin player in the Berlin subway in our video, and a Device Pulls Water From Dry Air, Powered Only By The Sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the Oilers won too in OT.
> 
> Today on SAP a violin player in the Berlin subway in our video, and a Device Pulls Water From Dry Air, Powered Only By The Sun.


:clap: Well, that is good to hear. So, afternoon coffee will be on you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I went to see "The Zookeeper's Wife". Based on a true story. An excellent movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at bear spray and how to use it, don't drop cigarette butts in sewers and Smoking Marijuana Makes People Better Drivers?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still awake?


----------



## SINC

Yep, still awake. Trying to retain internet access. Much trouble this morning, on again off again. Service has been awful for weeks now, so I will insist on a service call or tell Telus I will change providers. It has become unbearable.

Other than that, a good morning and all done work so now I can go back to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, still awake. Trying to retain internet access. Much trouble this morning, on again off again. Service has been awful for weeks now, so I will insist on a service call or tell Telus I will change providers. It has become unbearable.
> 
> Other than that, a good morning and all done work so now I can go back to bed.


Sorry to hear about your tech wows, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. There is freshly brewed coffee ready for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, cool here today but little chance of rain for 4 days they say.

Don SAP material?

A worldwide survey was conducted by the UN. The only question asked was: "Would you please give your honest opinion about solutions to the food shortage in the rest of the world?" The survey was a huge failure. In Africa they didn't know what "food" meant. In Eastern Europe they didn't know what "honest" meant. In Western Europe they didn't know what "shortage" meant. In China they didn't know what "opinion" meant. In the Middle East they didn't know what "solution" meant. In South America they didn't know what "please" meant. And in the USA they didn't know what "the rest of the world" meant.


----------



## Rps

Since tomorrow night will probably be manys last night following their hockey team, I thought I would take a moment to explain one of the other games being played this time of year.....Baseball.

Baseball bat: a wooden or  metal bar that can easily fly out of someone’s hands.

Foul ball: a moment when you think, Holy @#$%, I got a hit!

Babe Ruth: someone who people tell you was also overweight.

Right field: a quiet place where you can sit for long stretches and play with dandelions. Until suddenly you hear a clang and some shouting and immediately understand life is about to get much harder.

Fly ball: when the sun drops  a boulder on your head.

Shortstop: a position that  involves mostly ground balls  and that you think maybe you can play.

Line drive: the reason you can’t play shortstop.

Innings: the amount of time  left before afternoon snack,  divided by nine.


----------



## Rps

And......

Bob didn’t believe that Fred’s dog could talk. So Fred asked his dog, “What’s on top of a house?”

“Roof,” the dog barked.

Bob wasn’t convinced. So Fred asked the dog how sandpaper feels.

“Rough.”

He still wasn’t convinced.

“O.K., who was the greatest baseball player of all time?” Fred asked the dog.

“Ruth.”

With that, Bob walked away, shaking his head in disbelief. The dog turned to Fred and asked: Was it Hank Aaron?”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Since tomorrow night will probably be Mandy's last night following their hockey team, I thought I would take a moment to explain one of the other games being played this time of year.....Baseball.
> 
> Baseball bat: a wooden or  metal bar that can easily fly out of someone’s hands.
> 
> Foul ball: a moment when you think, Holy @#$%, I got a hit!
> 
> Babe Ruth: someone who people tell you was also overweight.
> 
> Right field: a quiet place where you can sit for long stretches and play with dandelions. Until suddenly you hear a clang and some shouting and immediately understand life is about to get much harder.
> 
> Fly ball: when the sun drops  a boulder on your head.
> 
> Shortstop: a position that  involves mostly ground balls  and that you think maybe you can play.
> 
> Line drive: the reason you can’t play shortstop.
> 
> Innings: the amount of time  left before afternoon snack,  divided by nine.





Rps said:


> And......
> 
> Bob didn’t believe that Fred’s dog could talk. So Fred asked his dog, “What’s on top of a house?”
> 
> “Roof,” the dog barked.
> 
> Bob wasn’t convinced. So Fred asked the dog how sandpaper feels.
> 
> “Rough.”
> 
> He still wasn’t convinced.
> 
> “O.K., who was the greatest baseball player of all time?” Fred asked the dog.
> 
> “Ruth.”
> 
> With that, Bob walked away, shaking his head in disbelief. The dog turned to Fred and asked: Was it Hank Aaron?”


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

BBQ has to be postponed due to rain. Still, we have some fine wine to ease the pain.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> BBQ has to be postponed due to rain. Still, we have some fine wine to ease the pain.


Beware the wrath of grapes......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Beware the wrath of grapes......


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. It was a quiet Earth Day. See you all tomorrow for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for brunch, but coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished up SAP with a Whatzit? that may be too easy, a father and son sharing some boiled eggs and a mother duck asks for human help in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished up SAP with a Whatzit? that may be too easy, a father and son sharing some boiled eggs and a mother duck asks for human help in our video.


Morning, Don. My son and I used to share scrambled eggs ........... 

That carving looks like a soapstone or alabaster (ivory?) carving of mice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some Sunday Brunch yet?


----------



## Rps

Morning all, I see the Whatzit as an ivory carving as well Marc. But what is it used for....paperweight, door opener, drawer scent. I don't see a seam so it isn't a retainer? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. We have some fresh butter toffee coffee ready for you this morning. Interested?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. We have some fresh butter toffee coffee ready for you this morning. Interested?


Always! A friend sent me this, I thought this interesting...

1+4=5
2+5=12
3+6=21
5+8= ?


----------



## Dr.G.

rps said:


> always! A friend sent me this, i thought this interesting...
> 
> 1+4=5
> 2+5=12
> 3+6=21
> 5+8= ?


34 ??????????????


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> 34 ??????????????


That's what I get, but 97% of us get it wrong.....I am awaiting the correct answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That's what I get, but 97% of us get it wrong.....I am awaiting the correct answer.


Great minds think alike ............ and go down the drain together.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> That's what I get, but 97% of us get it wrong.....I am awaiting the correct answer.


Neither one of you are wrong, but what is the result of this art form generally called? That was a hint.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all, I see the Whatzit as an ivory carving as well Marc. But what is it used for....paperweight, door opener, drawer scent. I don't see a seam so it isn't a retainer? Hmmmmmm



I'd say you're pretty close Mark, and even though there isn't anything to compare its size, I'd guess that it's a small carved ivory netsuke and probably used as a closure or fastener on a kimono or similar.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Neither one of you are wrong, but what is the result of this art form generally called? That was a hint.


scrimshaw ??


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> scrimshaw ??


Nope.



pm-r said:


> I'd say you're pretty close Mark, and even though there isn't anything to compare its size, I'd guess that it's a small carved ivory netsuke and probably used as a closure or fastener on a kimono or similar.


Yep! Netsuke.


----------



## Dr.G.

Eat This Town | Iconic Foods of Canada: Nova Scotia

Mark, does this make you homesick???


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I'd say you're pretty close Mark, and even though there isn't anything to compare its size, I'd guess that it's a small carved ivory netsuke and probably used as a closure or fastener on a kimono or similar.


Nice job Patrick! I at first thought that was what was but I changed my mind as I didn't see any holes for a pull through...good job.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I went to an afternoon concert and then took a short car ride outside of Lunenburg. We passed a small pond and stopped the car to listen to the many frogs croaking away. Nearby was a sign that read "Frog parking only ... all others will be toad." 

Rp should like this humor.


----------



## Rps

🤡🤡🐸🐸🐸


----------



## Dr.G.

rps said:


> &#55358;&#56609;&#55358;&#56609;&#55357;&#56376;&#55357;&#56376;&#55357;&#56376;


:lmao: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I went to an afternoon concert and then took a short car ride outside of Lunenburg. We passed a small pond and stopped the car to listen to the many frogs croaking away. Nearby was a sign that read "Frog parking only ... all others will be toad."
> 
> Rp should like this humor.


I liked it too. Might have to borrow that one and modify it slightly for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I liked it too. Might have to borrow that one and modify it slightly for SAP.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to the doxies sensing deer in the driveway. I took a picture of some deer that I noticed the other day walking across my driveway. Shall post pics of them once I get the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early due to the doxies sensing deer in the driveway. I took a picture of some deer that I noticed the other day walking across my driveway. Shall post pics of them once I get the coffee brewing.


Morning Marc, I saw those pics on Facebook. Amazing they are so tame.

Today on SAP Our Daily Video - Happiness Starts With A Smile - try and watch this one without laughing and olive oil brands not to buy.

And what's this? Doxie racing on SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Our doxies like to race like that, but outside and not on the bed. In any bed, the doxies we have had and still have try to make a nest out of the blankets.

Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Ely does the same on our bed. She 'roots' with her nose to rearrange the blankets to her liking, then flops down in them.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> ?.. ... ...
> 
> Today on SAP Our Daily Video - Happiness Starts With A Smile - try and watch this one without laughing and olive oil brands not to buy.
> 
> ... ...



What gives with the SAP St. Albert's Place site today or is it just my stupid iPad 2 acting up and not working properly???

All I can do is access the SAP page for April 23, 2017. My calendar tells me today is the 24th!!

I'll put my money on my iOS screwing up which seems to be quite normal.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> What gives with the SAP St. Albert's Place site today or is it just my stupid iPad 2 acting up and not working properly???
> 
> All I can do is access the SAP page for April 23, 2017. My calendar tells me today is the 24th!!
> 
> I'll put my money on my iOS screwing up which seems to be quite normal.


Nope, yer iOS and iPad are fine. T'was my boo boo when reloading a correction I inadvertently erased todays issue. It is back online now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ely does the same on our bed. She 'roots' with her nose to rearrange the blankets to her liking, then flops down in them.


Yes, a classic nesting technique of all canines.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nope, yer iOS and iPad are fine. T'was my boo boo when reloading a correction I inadvertently erased todays issue. It is back online now.




Thanks for the info SINC, but I'm surprised it wasn't my iPad 2 or its latest iOS it can run. I'm definitely NOT impressed, and actually quite disappointed with Apple compared to what they could have done.

Anyway, I'm back home but still convalescing from a few added hospital complications but missing using my iMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the info SINC, but I'm surprised it wasn't my iPad 2 or its latest iOS it can run. I'm definitely NOT impressed, and actually quite disappointed with Apple compared to what they could have done.
> 
> Anyway, I'm back home but still convalescing from a few added hospital complications but missing using my iMac.


Sorry to hear about the complications, Patrick. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a the Hare Doesn't Stand A Chance Now!, Helicopter Pilot Jobs - Tree Sawing in our video and the Best Secret Bars In The World.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still awake?


----------



## SINC

Back up now Marc, could use that coffee, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back up now Marc, could use that coffee, thanks.


Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

It's a big day at our home, for Crystal at least.

Her mini golden doodle Ely has a birthday today. Three years old. I bet there will be a special treat in her bag when she gets home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's a big day at our home, for Crystal at least.
> 
> Her mini golden doodle Ely has a birthday today. Three years old. I bet there will be a special treat in her bag when she gets home.


Sweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I just started the first pot of OtHD coffee brewing. See you all a bit later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et al, today on SAP a JFL video on the grim reaper that Marc will enjoy, a track event that puts a hurtin' on a judge and the 14-Year-Old You Is Nothing Like 77-Year-Old You.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et al, today on SAP a JFL video on the grim reaper that Marc will enjoy, a track event that puts a hurtin' on a judge and the 14-Year-Old You Is Nothing Like 77-Year-Old You.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

That was a good JFL gag. Loved the expressions on their faces as they feared turning around.   XX) :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, no time for coffee just now thanks, am off the the Alberta Motor Association to pick up the license tag and registration for the Meteor and pay my insurance premium for the next year due May 1. So all three vehicles are ready for the road when I return.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no time for coffee just now thanks, am off the the Alberta Motor Association to pick up the license tag and registration for the Meteor and pay my insurance premium for the next year due May 1. So all three vehicles are ready for the road when I return.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.


----------



## VieleKatzen

I need to print that off on a VERY LARGE piece of paper and hang it on my wall ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I need to print that off on a VERY LARGE piece of paper and hang it on my wall ...


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I too am shutting down and headed to bed. Will leave Ann and Crystal to cheer for the Oilers in game one against Anaheim Ducks tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too am shutting down and headed to bed. Will leave Ann and Crystal to cheer for the Oilers in game one against Anaheim Ducks tonight.


Oilers win 5-3 .................. a good game from what I read. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee sounds good to me.

Today on SAP a video that will make you wonder, the flight path chuckle and For The Love Of God, Stop Putting Two Spaces After A Period.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, coffee sounds good to me.
> 
> Today on SAP a video that will make you wonder, the flight path chuckle and For The Love Of God, Stop Putting Two Spaces After A Period.


Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

Late getting into the office this morning - just put my own brew of Turkish / Chiapas blend in the coffeemaker. For some reason I have a craving for coffeecake... or maybe warm gingerbread. Ah, the flavours of home....

Hope you all have a fabulous day.


M

*PS:* * Dr.G: What kind of university do you teach at anyway?* 

Memorial University in Newfoundland reminds students study rooms are for studies


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Late getting into the office this morning - just put my own brew of Turkish / Chiapas blend in the coffeemaker. For some reason I have a craving for coffeecake... or maybe warm gingerbread. Ah, the flavours of home....
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous day.
> 
> 
> M
> 
> *PS:* * Dr.G: What kind of university do you teach at anyway?*
> 
> Memorial University in Newfoundland reminds students study rooms are for studies


Afternoon, Mark. Interesting, but some mini coffeecakes are just now coming out of the oven. Our chef is a great pastry chef.

Re that "incident", it was in the Faculty of Business. You should see what happens in the Spanish Department study "lounge"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eMacMan

A cross post about Ripple Rock from the links of interest thread.
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else...us-links-interest-thread-136.html#post2472834


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.storiesoftheday.net/v50l4n0P

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> .... You should see what happens in the Spanish Department study "lounge"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh, those Latin Lovers.....!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.storiesoftheday.net/v50l4n0P
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Indeed it is, grabbed it, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is, grabbed it, merci.


Thought so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have just started the first pot of TGIF coffee brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Oh, those Latin Lovers.....!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc from a saturated Alberta as it continues to dump on use.

Today on SAP our video of a puppy comforting an older dog, a baby getting his nails trimmed and How To Plan A Vegetable Garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc from a saturated Alberta as it continues to dump on use.
> 
> Today on SAP our video of a puppy comforting an older dog, a baby getting his nails trimmed and How To Plan A Vegetable Garden.


Morning, Don. Snow or rain?


----------



## SINC

Should be rain with a high of 7°.

The fields are now so saturated it is impossible to even think about seeding and farmers still have not been able to take off last years crops, never mind seed this year. It is a mud bath that will take weeks to dry up but without sun for weeks now, that too is unlikely.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Should be rain with a high of 7°.
> 
> The fields are now so saturated it is impossible to even think about seeding and farmers still have not been able to take off last years crops, never mind seed this year. It is a mud bath that will take weeks to dry up but without sun for weeks now, that too is unlikely.


Sorry to hear of this situation for the farmers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in The Shang. Hope all are well.


----------



## Dr.G.

French Toast Roll-Ups | Cinnamon-Spice & Everything Nice

We shall be serving this for Sat. and Sun. Brunch. This should bring in the crowds. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and soon I shall try to make those French Toast roll-ups.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP fainting goats, a beggar and his trained bird and 13 German Towns With Hilarious Literal Translations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don . Care for some coffee? Rp will like those "13 German Towns With Hilarious Literal Translations" as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another quiet day here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all to another wet Sunday here in Alberta. Today on SAP a Whatzit? that should be easy for most of you, a guy felling a tree who hangs on tight and who knew chickens could fly in our video?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "... and the topic of today's sermon shall be lying."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The last Sunday Brunch for the month of April, 2017 will be ready when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, somehow that term lying seems a wee bit harsh for church. Perhaps fibbing would fit better!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don . Care for some coffee? Rp will like those "13 German Towns With Hilarious Literal Translations" as well.


I did indeed!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all to another wet Sunday here in Alberta. Today on SAP a Whatzit? that should be easy for most of you, a guy felling a tree who hangs on tight and who knew chickens could fly in our video?




I guess that wet weather is a much better option than what Texas and parts of the southern U.S. just got hit with.

BTW: that Whatzit? today sure looks like a solar panel, and specifically one thats used on the International Space Station.  :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I did indeed!


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Welcome to a new month. Not sure what our May specials shall be, but the coffee is just starting to brew.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be welcome this morning.

Today on SAP watch as a firefighter save a girl's life when she attempts suicide, cutting apart a tightly wound ball of yarn and Just A Pair Of These $11 Radio Gadgets Can Steal A Car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, mon ami. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Wet and cool here today. Could use a BT if you got one. I might have to start wearing a Sens jersey....but MSG can be a nightmare. Oilers are interesting.....not sure about the wheels tho.....


----------



## Rps

Marc a friend sent me this so I had to share. Don, might be a nice SAP piece...

A philosophy professor stood before his class with some items on the table in front of him. When the class began, wordlessly he picked up a very large and empty pickle jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls.

He then asked the students if the jar was full. They agreed that it was.

So the professor then picked up a box of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles, of course, rolled into the open areas between the golf balls.

He then asked the students again if the jar was full. They agreed it was.

The professor picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar. Of course, the sand filled up the remaining open areas of the jar.

He then asked once more if the jar was full. The students responded with a unanimous “Yes.”

He finally picked up two beers and slowly poured them into the jar. After the foam settled he asked his students one last time if the jar was full. They all laughed and said “Yes.”

“Now,” said the professor, “I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. The golf balls are the important things – your family, your partner, your health, your children – things that if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. The pebbles are the other things that matter – like your job, your house, your car. The sand is everything else, the small stuff.”

“If you put the sand into the jar first,” he continued, “there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for your life. If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff, you will never have room for the things that are important to you. Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. Play with your children. Take your partner out dancing. There will always be time to go to work, clean the house, give a dinner party, or fix the disposal.”

“Take care of the golf balls first – the things that really matter. Set your priorities. The rest is just sand.”

The room was silent for a moment as the students processed what the Professor had just said, then one young man raised his hand.

“Professor, what do the two beers represent?” he asked.

The Professor smiled and said “No matter how full your life gets, there’s always room for a couple of drinks with a good friend.”


----------



## SINC

Good one, thanks Rp!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Wet and cool here today. Could use a BT if you got one. I might have to start wearing a Sens jersey....but MSG can be a nightmare. Oilers are interesting.....not sure about the wheels tho.....


Afternoon, Rp. Your butter toffee is coming right up.

MSG? Do you mean me or Madison Square Garden???


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc a friend sent me this so I had to share. Don, might be a nice SAP piece...
> 
> A philosophy professor stood before his class with some items on the table in front of him. When the class began, wordlessly he picked up a very large and empty pickle jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls.
> 
> He then asked the students if the jar was full. They agreed that it was.
> 
> So the professor then picked up a box of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles, of course, rolled into the open areas between the golf balls.
> 
> He then asked the students again if the jar was full. They agreed it was.
> 
> The professor picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar. Of course, the sand filled up the remaining open areas of the jar.
> 
> He then asked once more if the jar was full. The students responded with a unanimous “Yes.”
> 
> He finally picked up two beers and slowly poured them into the jar. After the foam settled he asked his students one last time if the jar was full. They all laughed and said “Yes.”
> 
> “Now,” said the professor, “I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. The golf balls are the important things – your family, your partner, your health, your children – things that if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. The pebbles are the other things that matter – like your job, your house, your car. The sand is everything else, the small stuff.”
> 
> “If you put the sand into the jar first,” he continued, “there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for your life. If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff, you will never have room for the things that are important to you. Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. Play with your children. Take your partner out dancing. There will always be time to go to work, clean the house, give a dinner party, or fix the disposal.”
> 
> “Take care of the golf balls first – the things that really matter. Set your priorities. The rest is just sand.”
> 
> The room was silent for a moment as the students processed what the Professor had just said, then one young man raised his hand.
> 
> “Professor, what do the two beers represent?” he asked.
> 
> The Professor smiled and said “No matter how full your life gets, there’s always room for a couple of drinks with a good friend.”


A oldie but a goodie, Rp. I posted this here a couple of years ago. Still, it is a very wise and true piece of writing. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Your butter toffee is coming right up.
> 
> MSG? Do you mean me or Madison Square Garden???


Why it's the Gawden Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Why it's the Gawden Dr. G.


OK. Those are my initials as well. 

Go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

It is a chilly 6C with a light rain here in Lunenburg. Deborah and I shall have some hot tea. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly in her May Day coat. Everyone is getting a cookie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Your butter toffee is coming right up.


With all the coffee flavours available in stores in my immediate vicinity ... there is no butter toffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our gif shows why you should always wear your safety harness, a video on making frozen soap bubbles and We Thought That Grandfathers Knew Everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our gif shows why you should always wear your safety harness, a video on making frozen soap bubbles and We Thought That Grandfathers Knew Everything.


Morning, Don. Do you also have early rising doxies?????????????? Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great, thanks. And no, no doxies nor any other kind of pooch that rises early. Ely is tough to awaken in the mornings and a real sleepy head. Once she gets out of bed, she likes to lay beside you on the couch for an hour before she will even go outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great, thanks. And no, no doxies nor any other kind of pooch that rises early. Ely is tough to awaken in the mornings and a real sleepy head. Once she gets out of bed, she likes to lay beside you on the couch for an hour before she will even go outside.


Lucky you ................... :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Your life does not get better by chance, it gets better by change.
~Jim Rohn~


----------



## Dr.G.

When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves.

Viktor Frankl


----------



## Rps

VieleKatzen said:


> With all the coffee flavours available in stores in my immediate vicinity ... there is no butter toffee.


Mona, try Personal Service Coffee on Walker Road where Mom's Chicken is. Look for Gloria Jeans Butter Toffee. They have samples for you to try....not everyone likes flavoured coffee but you might like it. I also like the Wild Mountain Blueberry.


----------



## SINC

Ann and I took the Suzuki down to see if they can find that odd clicking noise today which they now think might be the alternator. I followed her down in the '49 to drop off the Suzuki and bring her back home. Sure enough, the rain began as we left the shop and continued all thee way home so the '49 is covered in rain and drying off in the garage. The rain of course stopped as soon as I got the car back inside the garage. I will have to chamois it down before the spots appear. Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann and I took the Suzuki down to see if they can find that odd clicking noise today which they now think might be the alternator. I followed her down in the '49 to drop off the Suzuki and bring her back home. Sure enough, the rain began as we left the shop and continued all thee way home so the '49 is covered in rain and drying off in the garage. The rain of course stopped as soon as I got the car back inside the garage. I will have to chamois it down before the spots appear. Such is life.


Think of the rain as a free car wash.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Think of the rain as a free car wash.


But lacking the spot free rinse!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> But lacking the spot free rinse!


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, until the morn.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, until the morn.


Yes, 5AM has become the norm. :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Well, that's 2:00 am for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing .............. and the doxies have been fed and are now back asleep.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit this morning as I was up til 11:00 last night. Today on SAP a short video that will have you wondering how this guy does this trick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit this morning as I was up til 11:00 last night. Today on SAP a short video that will have you wondering how this guy does this trick.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

How did he manage to do that trick???? Multi-jointed :clap:


----------



## Rps

Yep, that is quite a trick. I can almost get how most is done, but outside of a false finger, I don't see how he remove a whole finger. Truly a great illusion.

Cool and sunny at least for today. Marc, what's with your Giants? Maybe suffering from Atlanta Bravism? Got to say if the NL Central keeps on the way it is should be fun to watch in late September....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yep, that is quite a trick. I can almost get how most is done, but outside of a false finger, I don't see how he remove a whole finger. Truly a great illusion.
> 
> Cool and sunny at least for today. Marc, what's with your Giants? Maybe suffering from Atlanta Bravism? Got to say if the NL Central keeps on the way it is should be fun to watch in late September....


Yes, quite the trick.

As for the Giants .... same goes for the Jays ......... who knows??????????


----------



## SINC

I picked up Ely from the groomer today and as soon as she got home, she tipped over her toy basket and looked at me as if to say, 'well c'mon, get off the couch'. Damn dog. I was quite comfortable too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I picked up Ely from the groomer today and as soon as she got home, she tipped over her toy basket and looked at me as if to say, 'well c'mon, get off the couch'. Damn dog. I was quite comfortable too.


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good for her. She looks good groomed that way for summer.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc and Don, a buddy of mine was doing some research on the Titanic and he found that one of the side trips not globally known was that she was laden with a huge cargo of mayonnaise destined for Florida to be forwarded to Mexico. It seems the Mexicans love mayonnaise to the point of fetish. Apparently when the Titanic sank and the news hit Mexico it sparked riots in the streets. To secure peace the government established the mayonnaise supply lines and they further created a national awareness day.... thus we have Sinko De Mayo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc and Don, a buddy of mine was doing some research on the Titanic and he found that one of the side trips not globally known was that she was laden with a huge cargo of mayonnaise destined for Florida to be forwarded to Mexico. It seems the Mexicans love mayonnaise to the point of fetish. Apparently when the Titanic sank and the news hit Mexico it sparked riots in the streets. To secure peace the government established the mayonnaise supply lines and they further created a national awareness day.... thus we have Sinko De Mayo.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

The celebrations have started a bit early here in Lunenburg, since it is only 10:32PM. Still, wishing you all a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing. May the 4th be with you.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, not much of a Star Wars fan, so today means little to me.

Today on SAP a video of Euler's disk, a bird grabs a peanut and Broth-Loving Hipsters Are Pushing Up The Price Of Bones.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, not much of a Star Wars fan, so today means little to me.
> 
> Today on SAP a video of Euler's disk, a bird grabs a peanut and Broth-Loving Hipsters Are Pushing Up The Price Of Bones.


Morning, Don. Still, you have to admit that it is a funny play on words.

Coffee?

The RSVPs are flooding in for your surprise birthday party on June 25th. We have not gotten one from Ann or Crystal, however. I trust that it won't be a surprise to them as well???


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rainy here today. We may have a chance of some flooding I hear. Mona batten down the hatches. Some BT would be great Marc if you have any.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy here today. We may have a chance of some flooding I hear. Mona batten down the hatches. Some BT would be great Marc if you have any.


Afternoon, Rp. We always have some BT coffee for you. Enjoy.

We are getting about 60mm of rain starting tomorrow night and into Sunday night. Flooding for some areas of Lunenburg County are being predicted. Luckily, we are on high ground here in this area of Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a grey seal in our video wants a belly rub, a duck makes a surprise attack on a dog and the Unclaimed Baggage Center: A Retail Store of Lost Luggage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Do you too have doxies to wake you up in the early morning hours due to deer wandering in the front yard??????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning one and all. TGIF coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Do you too have doxies to wake you up in the early morning hours due to deer wandering in the front yard??????


Morning Marc, no deer that I have ever seen other than around Big Lake, some five km to the west of us. Coyotes for sure though. Ely sleeps so soundly that she does not make a peep all night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no deer that I have ever seen other than around Big Lake, some five km to the west of us. Coyotes for sure though. Ely sleeps so soundly that she does not make a peep all night.


Lucky you.


----------



## Rps

Deer, how tame. We've had cougar sightings in LaSalle of all places.......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Deer, how tame. We've had cougar sightings in LaSalle of all places.......


Yep, we too have had cougars within the city and moose are common in the downtown river valley. Coyotes inhabit the ravines and can be heard howling at night.

That noted it is nothing one should not expect as we continue to develop farm land, plough down bush and encroach on their traditional homes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Deer, how tame. We've had cougar sightings in LaSalle of all places.......


  XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, we too have had cougars within the city and moose are common in the downtown river valley. Coyotes inhabit the ravines and can be heard howling at night.
> 
> That noted it is nothing one should not expect as we continue to develop farm land, plough down bush and encroach on their traditional homes.


A valid point, Don. Here, most of Lunenburg County has been untouched, so they deer just roam out of the forests for things that people plant/grow here in town.


----------



## Rps

Marc, when we lived in our condo the deer used to walk about under our second storey balcony in the morning. I miss seeing them now that we are in Windsor, but yes, the more of their habitat that goes the more they move in on ours. I have always thought that if the local wild life goes away we are next.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, when we lived in our condo the deer used to walk about under our second storey balcony in the morning. I miss seeing them now that we are in Windsor, but yes, the more of their habitat that goes the more they move in on ours. I have always thought that if the local wild life goes away we are next.


A week or so ago, the doxies were outside at about 6AM. I had just let them back into the house when something caught my eye. It was predawn, but light enough to see a deer munching some birdseed at a neighbor's feeder. I slowly walked over to my fence, and stood motionless looking at the deer. I was no more than 10 feet from the deer. She looked up and we just stared at each other, motionless. Then, she got tired of looking at me and calmly walked away. I did not have me camera with me at the time, but the experience is blazed into my memory. 

I have taken some pics of deer from my back deck and den window, and when I posted them on FaceBook with the caption "I 'shot' a deer this morning on my property" prior to posting the pictures, people were outraged that I would kill such a gentle animal. Then I posted the pics and said that I "shot" the deer with a camera. beejacon


----------



## SINC

I got an email from a charity lottery this morning that I support every year with a $100 ticket. The proceeds go to the hospital that did my eye surgery and Ann's knee replacement so we feel good supporting this cause. Sadly the email reads:



> _Dear Full House Customer:
> 
> We believe you may have been affected by a criminal breach of this year’s Full House Lottery website, which involved online purchases from February 23, 2017 to May 2, 2017.
> 
> You are receiving this notice because you made a purchase in this time period and your credit card and other information may have been compromised.
> 
> Please immediately advise your issuing credit card institution about this. They can advise you on the steps you should take, including how to confirm any transactions on your card.
> 
> This is the specific information which could be involved:
> Your name
> Billing address
> Email address
> Phone number(s)
> Credit card information – including card type, card number, card holder name, expiry date and CVV
> Gender, age (if provided)
> Amount of your purchase
> We sincerely apologize for this breach. We have notified the Edmonton Police Service and other authorities. We are taking a number of steps, with the support of national cyber security experts, to prevent such a breach from occurring again in the future.
> 
> If you have any questions, please let us know. You can respond to us by email or call our Customer Service Centre at 780.426.6161 (Edmonton and area) or toll free at 1.800.441.0465.
> 
> We truly appreciate your ongoing support of Full House Lottery and our two important causes.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Full House Lottery_


My credit card is now cancelled and CIBC advised me they intercepted a cash transfer from a person in NYC who attempted theft but failed when they could not supply either the correct PIN nor answer the security questions tied to my card. This is the first time I have ever had any such thing occur.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I got an email from a charity lottery this morning that I support every year with a $100 ticket. The proceeds go to the hospital that did my eye surgery and Ann's knee replacement so we feel good supporting this cause. Sadly the email reads:
> 
> 
> 
> My credit card is now cancelled and CIBC advised me they intercepted a cash transfer from a person in NYC who attempted theft but failed when they could not supply either the correct PIN nor answer the security questions tied to my card. This is the first time I have ever had any such thing occur.


Wow! Good for CIBC for catching this in time. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Just took the dogs outside for the last time this evening. since the rain just started to fall. All of them hate the rain, and this may be the last time they will be able to go outside in light rain until Monday. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Sleep well. 

My cats, of course, are all smug about not having to go outside ...


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of the beauty of the polar regions, a challenge in the men's room and 1 In 5 Adults In UK Can’t Change A Lightbulb, Boil An Egg.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Sleep well.
> 
> My cats, of course, are all smug about not having to go outside ...


Lucky you .............. and your cats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to try to get my dogs outside during a break in the heavy rain. Light rain is somewhat acceptable to them. Still, it shall be difficult to get them outside for most of this weekend. Still, we do not have to contend with the terrible flooding that people in ON and QC are experiencing. I feel for them.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, stay dry today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, stay dry today.


Merci, mon ami. I have an umbrella ............ but the dogs don't.


----------



## Dr.G.

" When life feels too big to handle, go outside. Everything looks smaller when you’re standing under the sky."
L.R.Knost


----------



## SINC

What a great morning. Telus was here yesterday for an hour and a half to conduct repairs to some of the older bits of DSL wires and junctions and cables to try and correct my onging internet issues. It was a real treat to have everything work perfectly this morning with less that two minutes to upload SAP. Began my work at 1:45 and finished it all by 3:00. Just been enjoying surfing and every site I visit is fast. Finally.

EDIT: Spoke too soon. Net went down and no service again just now. Am on my cell with hot spot. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What a great morning. Telus was here yesterday for an hour and a half to conduct repairs to some of the older bits of DSL wires and junctions and cables to try and correct my onging internet issues. It was a real treat to have everything work perfectly this morning with less that two minutes to upload SAP. Began my work at 1:45 and finished it all by 3:00. Just been enjoying surfing and every site I visit is fast. Finally.
> 
> EDIT: Spoke too soon. Net went down and no service again just now. Am on my cell with hot spot. Back to the drawing board.


:clap: ...................................  ..................... 

This is why I like Bell's fiber, now called "Vibe".


----------



## SINC

Telus is installing fibre optik lines right now, but say it will be two more years until it is available for use.


----------



## SINC

Has anyone here ever played silent tennis?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Telus is installing fibre optik lines right now, but say it will be two more years until it is available for use.


Good to hear that it is on the way, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Has anyone here ever played silent tennis?


I have heard of silent tennis ball machines, but not sure what "silent tennis" is exactly. Please explain. Hopefully, it has something to do with no grunting or hooting as some players do each time they hit a ball.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I have heard of silent tennis ball machines, but not sure what "silent tennis" is exactly. Please explain. Hopefully, it has something to do with no grunting or hooting as some players do each time they hit a ball.


Actually it is the same as regular tennis, except without the racket.


----------



## SINC

Finally got all the loose ends tied up with my credit card info theft. Cost me $60 in fax fees and payment fees to credit bureaus to protect myself, so my lottery ticket turns out costing me $160 in stead of just $100. I better win a little something to help recoup my additional expenses.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I got an email from a charity lottery this morning that I support every year with a $100 ticket. …



Annoying stuff!! Glad you're safe.

Latest security breach at Full House Lottery affects more than 28,000 ticket buyers - Edmonton - CBC News

https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=LyQOWbbPHMzM8ge547mQCg


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually it is the same as regular tennis, except without the racket.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Finally got all the loose ends tied up with my credit card info theft. Cost me $60 in fax fees and payment fees to credit bureaus to protect myself, so my lottery ticket turns out costing me $160 in stead of just $100. I better win a little something to help recoup my additional expenses.


tptptptp

They charged you a fee???


----------



## SINC

Cost me $10 at each credit bureau to have them put an alert on my credit file not to grant any credit without calling me personally first. Then it cost me $40 in faxes at $2 per page to send ID info before they would enact the request. Had to fax each of them my passport copy, my drivers license both sides, my birth certificate both sides and a triple page form detailing my phone nos. etc as well as address and what bank and on and on. No fee from credit card or bank involved, just the crooks at the credit bureau and Staples outrageous $2 a page to fax the info.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cost me $10 at each credit bureau to have them put an alert on my credit file not to grant any credit without calling me personally first. Then it cost me $40 in faxes at $2 per page to send ID info before they would enact the request. Had to fax each of them my passport copy, my drivers license both sides, my birth certificate both sides and a triple page form detailing my phone nos. etc as well as address and what bank and on and on. No fee from credit card or bank involved, just the crooks at the credit bureau and Staples outrageous $2 a page to fax the info.


I agree -- "outrageous".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Thunderstorms and heavy rains are in the forecast for just after midnight, so it should be an interesting morning. Wish me luck. See you all for Sunday Brunch ...... I hope. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Actually it is the same as regular tennis, except without the racket.


*aaaaarrrrrgghhh* :lmao:


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Cost me $10 at each credit bureau to have them put an alert on my credit file not to grant any credit without calling me personally first. Then it cost me $40 in faxes at $2 per page to send ID info before they would enact the request. Had to fax each of them my passport copy, my drivers license both sides, my birth certificate both sides and a triple page form detailing my phone nos. etc as well as address and what bank and on and on. No fee from credit card or bank involved, just the crooks at the credit bureau and Staples outrageous $2 a page to fax the info.


 I don't have a credit card ATM (and wouldn't qualify for one ATM). My brother keeps telling me I should get one. Usually I can see his point ... and then I read something like this.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> *aaaaarrrrrgghhh* :lmao:


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an elderly Chinese chap shows a young girl he too has the moves in our video, a puppy finds a new toy in our daily gif and the Sunday Whatzit? may give you a little trouble this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute puppy items this morning. Our doxies loved to chew door stops ...... and Molly likes to chase lady bugs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch. Trying to calm the doxies due to a bit of thunder this morning. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for Sunday Brunch. Any special orders?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc I tried a new coffee this week. It is by Jumping Bean, which is sold at Walmart and Zehra here, it is Screech flavoured ( rum flavoured for you from away ) quite good.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc I tried a new coffee this week. It is by Jumping Bean, which is sold at Walmart and Zehra here, it is Screech flavoured ( rum flavoured for you from away ) quite good.


Ooohh, rum 'n coffee for brekkie! Sounds as good as Bailey's 'n coffee!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Ooohh, rum 'n coffee for brekkie! Sounds as good as Bailey's 'n coffee!


Actually Don it is really good, I was surprised how good it is. Will definitely put it on my shopping list again.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc I tried a new coffee this week. It is by Jumping Bean, which is sold at Walmart and Zehra here, it is Screech flavoured ( rum flavoured for you from away ) quite good.


Not that I need yet another bag of coffee, but that sounds too good to pass up.

Cat is trying to convince me he's dying of starvation, even though the small quantity of kitty snacks I left on a plate on my desk last night has mysteriously vanished ...

Sinc: I read somewhere that the pair are grandfather and granddaughter. Regardless, that is a great video. He's obviously somebody who's kept active all his life.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Telus is installing fibre optik lines right now, but say it will be two more years until it is available for use.



Both Telus and Shaw stung optic lines past our place that is a main trunk communication route about two years ago and all I know is they said it was to feed some area terminals. Not sure how that affects the area households, unless of course one pays more!!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Cost me $10 at each credit bureau to have them put an alert on my credit file not to grant any credit without calling me personally first. Then it cost me $40 in faxes at $2 per page to send ID info before they would enact the request. Had to fax each of them my passport copy, my drivers license both sides, my birth certificate both sides and a triple page form detailing my phone nos. etc as well as address and what bank and on and on. No fee from credit card or bank involved, just the crooks at the credit bureau and Staples outrageous $2 a page to fax the info.




The whole procedures and costs you had to endure seems awfully excessive.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, … and the Sunday Whatzit? may give you a little trouble this morning.




Looks like the ripe seeds of the sea pandanus or screw pine plant tree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc I tried a new coffee this week. It is by Jumping Bean, which is sold at Walmart and Zehra here, it is Screech flavoured ( rum flavoured for you from away ) quite good.


Other than a Newfoundlander, the idea of rum and Screech are not really the same. Rum is a fine drink, I especially like Captain Morgan's spiced rum :love2:. Screech, on the other hand, is something I never took a liking to in all my years in NL. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ooohh, rum 'n coffee for brekkie! Sounds as good as Bailey's 'n coffee!




:clap: Nothing really beats Bailey's and coffee, Don. :love2:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Other than a Newfoundlander, the idea of rum and Screech are not really the same. Rum is a fine drink, I especially like Captain Morgan's spiced rum :love2:. Screech, on the other hand, is something I never took a liking to in all my years in NL. XX)


But a great coffee flavour.


----------



## Rps

Don did you hear about the Mafia hit man who delayed shooting his target by a day.......... it seems he wasn't up to snuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> But a great coffee flavour.


Flavor is one thing, to a degree. A sip of real Screech demonstrates how it got it's name.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Flavor is one thing, to a degree. A sip of real Screech demonstrates how it got it's name.


Well, at least to me, it is certainly an acquired taste. Smooth it is not. I always thought it had a heavy woody taste to it and sweet....if that is the word. A better mixer to a straight drink for my tastes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, at least to me, it is certainly an acquired taste. Smooth it is not. I always thought it had a heavy woody taste to it and sweet....if that is the word. A better mixer to a straight drink for my tastes.


Very true ............. smooth it is NOT!!!!!!!!!! Sweet it is NOT!!!!!!! A gasoline substitute .................. a possibility.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an elderly Chinese chap shows a young girl he too has the moves in our video, a puppy finds a new toy in our daily gif and the Sunday Whatzit? may give you a little trouble this morning.





pm-r said:


> Looks like the ripe seeds of the sea pandanus or screw pine plant tree.


Well, except for Patrick that is. Got it bang on. :clap:


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Don did you hear about the Mafia hit man who delayed shooting his target by a day.......... it seems he wasn't up to snuff.


:clap::clap:

*groan*

Gotta love those baaad puns ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> :clap::clap:
> 
> *groan*
> 
> Gotta love those baaad puns ...


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video show you how to make a very expensive sandwich, tea anyone?, and ‘Weed Nuns’ Are Holy Rollers on Mission to Empower Women With Marijuana Products.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Tea????? You?????????? What happened to your love of coffee??????????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Tea????? You?????????? What happened to your love of coffee??????????


While I rarely drink tea, I did find that little guy making tea to be cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> While I rarely drink tea, I did find that little guy making tea to be cute.


Oh. Good to hear. Next you would have told us that you have given up drinking beer.


----------



## SINC

Two street sweepers have been out for the past 90 minutes cleaning up our crescent. they did a real good job this year. You can still see the wet marks on the street now that they are done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Say goodbye to your snow, Don .................... until Jan. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"An education isn't how much you have committed to memory, or even how much you know. It's being able to differentiate between what you do know and what you don't." Anatole France


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, except for Patrick that is. Got it bang on. :clap:



I enjoyed the extra photos in the Whatsit answer today. Quite interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Watching the SF Giants-NY Mets game live from NYC. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to take the doxies out before the heavy rains start. Sadly, the SF Giants lost last night. Such is Life.

Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got up and will have SAP online in about five minutes.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP (now up) a high flying video, it's only Tuesday and Sting's Stylish 15 Central Park West Duplex Hits The Market.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, a coffee would be great. Am now busy working on tomorrow's edition of SAP.


----------



## SINC

I got a surprise note via Facebook last Friday from a former employee I had not seen since I retired in 2001. He wanted my email address, so I gave it to him. The email that arrived from him reminded me that it was 25 years ago today that I hired him during an interview in a pub in Nipawin, Saskatchewan. He now lives in Sherwood Park and wanted to know if we could get together for a beer, wine or coffee. He says he wants to thank me for changing his life and he has never forgotten the trust I placed in him a quarter century ago. He went on to become a group publisher for the group after I retired as COO. He is dropping over to the motor home this afternoon with a six pack to reminisce. Nice to know that one's former actions are appreciated. This is gonna make my day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, a coffee would be great. Am now busy working on tomorrow's edition of SAP.





SINC said:


> I got a surprise note via Facebook last Friday from a former employee I had not seen since I retired in 2001. He wanted my email address, so I gave it to him. The email that arrived from him reminded me that it was 25 years ago today that I hired him during an interview in a pub in Nipawin, Saskatchewan. He now lives in Sherwood Park and wanted to know if we could get together for a beer, wine or coffee. He says he wants to thank me for changing his life and he has never forgotten the trust I placed in him a quarter century ago. He went on to become a group publisher for the group after I retired as COO. He is dropping over to the motor home this afternoon with a six pack to reminisce. Nice to know that one's former actions are appreciated. This is gonna make my day.


Coming right up.

:clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Got a shot today of our great grandson Christian, a handsome young man at 6 years old.


----------



## CubaMark

Have a great day, Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap:


SINC said:


> Got a shot today of our great grandson Christian, a handsome young man at 6 years old.


:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain outside. The doxies refuse to venture far into the back garden. Molly, the Glen of Imaal terrier, loves to run about every which way. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...o-parent-on-a-bridge/sharevideo/5427418177001

Don, a cute local SAP story?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early for some reason. Not really sure why. I actually woke up the doxies to get them fed and taken outside. Still, I am in the mood for some coffee, a bagel and some SAP.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, lucky for you SAP is up with a video on making soy sauce, lightning strikes a tree and a story about the outhouse.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, lucky for you SAP is up with a video on making soy sauce, lightning strikes a tree and a story about the outhouse.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee and a bagel? 

Interesting soy sauce video and got a chuckle with the outhouse item. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, a coffee would be good. Just finished up SAP for tomorrow which will feature a video of a dog that you will not soon forget that finds a new home. Very unusual dog indeed, but that will have to wait until then.

I had a great two hour visit with that old employee who came to visit yesterday. We re-bonded, shared many laughs and even shed a few tears. It was something I would not trade for the world and we are going to do it again.


----------



## SINC

When Ann and I returned from out walk yesterday we ended up on the south side of the house and were greeted by the sight of our tulips in bloom, out for the very first time this year. Spring has truly arrived.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When Ann and I returned from out walk yesterday we ended up on the south side of the house and were greeted by the sight of our tulips in bloom, out for the very first time this year. Spring has truly arrived.


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some freshly brewed OtHD coffee is now ready to get you started on your way. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

And now for something completely the same.....

DOWN AT THE RETIREMENT CENTER
80-year old Bessie bursts into the rec room at the retirement home. 
She holds her clenched fist in the air and announces, 
"Anyone who can guess what's in my hand can have sex with me tonight!!" 
An elderly gentleman in the rear shouts out, 
"An elephant?"

Bessie thinks a minute and says, 
"Close enough."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And now for something completely the same.....
> 
> DOWN AT THE RETIREMENT CENTER
> 80-year old Bessie bursts into the rec room at the retirement home.
> She holds her clenched fist in the air and announces,
> "Anyone who can guess what's in my hand can have sex with me tonight!!"
> An elderly gentleman in the rear shouts out,
> "An elephant?"
> 
> Bessie thinks a minute and says,
> "Close enough."


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et al.

What a battle to get SAP done for today as I had to reorganize the entire front page to accommodate some breaking local news, but finally got it all together. A video today you will not soon forget about a unique dog called Quasi, a sign that shows us how our minds work and a girl who saves a sunken boat.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et al.
> 
> What a battle to get SAP done for today as I had to reorganize the entire front page to accommodate some breaking local news, but finally got it all together. A video today you will not soon forget about a unique dog called Quasi, a sign that shows us how our minds work and a girl who saves a sunken boat.


Morning, Don. et al had to leave for work this morning. It is just us now. 

Interesting looking dog in the clip. Glad there was someone to love and care for him.

Coffee?????


----------



## SINC

Morning again Marc, sure thing on that coffee now. Back up and back at work so it will help.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again Marc, sure thing on that coffee now. Back up and back at work so it will help.


Coming right up, Don. You work hard in retirement.


----------



## Rps

Speaking of retirement.......Two elderly gentlemen from a retirement center were sitting on a bench under a tree when one turns to the other and says:
"Slim, I'm 83 years old now and I'm just full of aches and pains. I know you're about my age. How do you feel?" 
Slim says, "I feel just like a newborn baby." 
"Really! Like a newborn baby?" 
"Yep. No hair, no teeth, and I think I just wet my pants"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Speaking of retirement.......Two elderly gentlemen from a retirement center were sitting on a bench under a tree when one turns to the other and says:
> "Slim, I'm 83 years old now and I'm just full of aches and pains. I know you're about my age. How do you feel?"
> Slim says, "I feel just like a newborn baby."
> "Really! Like a newborn baby?"
> "Yep. No hair, no teeth, and I think I just wet my pants"


:baby:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. et al had to leave for work this morning. It is just us now.
> 
> Interesting looking dog in the clip. Glad there was someone to love and care for him.
> 
> Coffee?????




Here's another doxie clip for you Marc if you don't already have it, but you probably do…

https://www.facebook.com/EstaVideo/videos/946654558773402/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Here's another doxie clip for you Marc if you don't already have it, but you probably do…
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EstaVideo/videos/946654558773402/


Merci, mon ami. I have seen it before, but it is still cute.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## eMacMan

Had a pleasant drive to a small picnic area on the west end of the Oldman River Reservoir yesterday. 

Over a 5 kilometer stretch I saw 4 Osprey, 4 Trumpeter swans in a small pond, 2 bald eagles, and about a dozen pelicans in the Reservoir. Sorry everyone was too far away for pics, but got some good views through the binoculars.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Had a pleasant drive to a small picnic area on the west end of the Oldman River Reservoir yesterday.
> 
> Over a 5 kilometer stretch I saw 4 Osprey, 4 Trumpeter swans in a small pond, 2 bald eagles, and about a dozen pelicans in the Reservoir. Sorry everyone was too far away for pics, but got some good views through the binoculars.


Wow! A good day for bird watching, Bob.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

Well, Our tulips came out even more today, so I snapped another pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Our tulips came out even more today, so I snapped another pic.


:clap::clap:

I love tulips. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to the Doxie Deer Detection squad. 

I shall start the TGIF coffee brewing for those up this early. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, enjoyed a wee bit of a sleep in with SAP being about three hours late today. Our video features some Japanese craftsmen, the Last Survivor Recalls Hindenburg Disaster 80 Years Later and the ghost signs of downtown Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Well, Our tulips came out even more today, so I snapped another pic.


Beautiful! There are some tulips making a brave (if struggling) show in what laughingly passes for a garden at my mom's house. They're having quite the fight against the ravening predators a/k/a the Scotch thistles, and various other weeds. Have not yet had a chance to get out there and do some scorched-earth clearance.

I bought some cedar mulch for the side of the house. Wanted some black mulch for the front, but the local Zehrs has run out. Hope I can find it elsewhere ... I don't know what it's made of, but I like the look of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mona. Mulching and mowing the lawn are both on my list for tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

An SAP type story....

A man goes to the doctor and says: 'Doctor, there's a piece of lettuce sticking out of my bottom.'

The doctor asks him to drop his trousers and examines him.

The man asks: 'Is it serious, doctor?'

The doctor replies: 'I'm sorry to tell you, but this is just the tip of the iceberg.'


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> An SAP type story....
> 
> A man goes to the doctor and says: 'Doctor, there's a piece of lettuce sticking out of my bottom.'
> 
> The doctor asks him to drop his trousers and examines him.
> 
> The man asks: 'Is it serious, doctor?'
> 
> The doctor replies: 'I'm sorry to tell you, but this is just the tip of the iceberg.'


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> An SAP type story....
> 
> A man goes to the doctor and says: 'Doctor, there's a piece of lettuce sticking out of my bottom.'
> 
> The doctor asks him to drop his trousers and examines him.
> 
> The man asks: 'Is it serious, doctor?'
> 
> The doctor replies: 'I'm sorry to tell you, but this is just the tip of the iceberg.'



*AAARRRRGGHHH*

Thanks, Rps, I needed the laugh. I just lost _another_ job today. And like last time, I don't know why. This is getting incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> *AAARRRRGGHHH*
> 
> Thanks, Rps, I needed the laugh. I just lost _another_ job today. And like last time, I don't know why. This is getting incredibly frustrating.


Sorry to hear about your job loss, Mona. What sort of work do you do?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the light of a beautiful bright nearly full moon at 530AM this morning. Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

VieleKatzen said:


> *AAARRRRGGHHH*
> 
> Thanks, Rps, I needed the laugh. I just lost _another_ job today. And like last time, I don't know why. This is getting incredibly frustrating.


Wow Mona, that is too bad. Good luck finding another.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Miley Cirus sings Jolene and sounds so much like Dolly herself in our video, a dog gives his owner a hand with car repairs and ‘Cloud Eggs’ Are The Latest Crime Against Breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat of an anniversary for me today. It was 40 years ago today that I successfully defended my dissertation at the University of Georgia. Graduated with my doctorate in June, 1977 ........... came to Canada as a landed immigrant in July, 1977 ............ and started teaching at Memorial University in Sept., 1977. The rest, as they say, is history.

Drinks this weekend are on the house. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

VieleKatzen said:


> *AAARRRRGGHHH*
> 
> Thanks, Rps, I needed the laugh. I just lost _another_ job today. And like last time, I don't know why. This is getting incredibly frustrating.


Sorry to Mona.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Somewhat of an anniversary for me today. It was 40 years ago today that I successfully defended my dissertation at the University of Georgia. Graduated with my doctorate in June, 1977 ........... came to Canada as a landed immigrant in July, 1977 ............ and started teaching at Memorial University in Sept., 1977. The rest, as they say, is history.
> 
> Drinks this weekend are on the house. Enjoy.


Congrats, I would love to go back in time and ask you if you thought you'd be where you are today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrats, I would love to go back in time and ask you if you thought you'd be where you are today.


No. Everyone thought I would stay in St. John's for two years and then move on. Stayed there for 37+ years ............. and then we moved here to Lunenburg, NS. This July, I will have been a Canadian citizen for 20 years. Memories ........ :love2:


----------



## Rps

Thought of the day....

Memory-foam Pillow fights! There's one fight you'll never forget!


----------



## SINC

Been working on SAP for the past two hours updating today's issue and dealing with many upset people who continue to fight city hall. Then a hastily written editorial crammed into the lead hole to try and help persuade council of the error of their ways. Time for another cuppa.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Somewhat of an anniversary for me today. It was 40 years ago today that I successfully defended my dissertation at the University of Georgia. Graduated with my doctorate in June, 1977 ........... came to Canada as a landed immigrant in July, 1977 ............ and started teaching at Memorial University in Sept., 1977. The rest, as they say, is history.
> 
> Drinks this weekend are on the house. Enjoy.


Congratulations! I'm hoping someday to get a Masters in ... something.  No idea what. Probably when I hit 65 and can attend school for free.

P.S. Were you teaching history? Was there a pun in there?


----------



## Rps

VieleKatzen said:


> Congratulations! I'm hoping someday to get a Masters in ... something.  No idea what. Probably when I hit 65 and can attend school for free.
> 
> P.S. Were you teaching history? Was there a pun in there?


That's the spirit, I went back to school and got me B'Ed when I was in my 50s and started my Master's studies in my 60s.....it is never too late to want to learn.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Thought of the day....
> 
> Memory-foam Pillow fights! There's one fight you'll never forget!


*headdesk* :lmao:


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Sorry to Mona.


Thank you, Rps. It's quite frustrating. I'm just glad I've got my fallback retail job.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thought of the day....
> 
> Memory-foam Pillow fights! There's one fight you'll never forget!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Been working on SAP for the past two hours updating today's issue and dealing with many upset people who continue to fight city hall. Then a hastily written editorial crammed into the lead hole to try and help persuade council of the error of their ways. Time for another cuppa.


Power to the People, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Congratulations! I'm hoping someday to get a Masters in ... something.  No idea what. Probably when I hit 65 and can attend school for free.
> 
> P.S. Were you teaching history? Was there a pun in there?


Bonne chance, mon amie.

My BS and B.Ed. and M.Ed. were in history and secondary social sciences. My doctorate was a change to literacy education.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That's the spirit, I went back to school and got me B'Ed when I was in my 50s and started my Master's studies in my 60s.....it is never too late to want to learn.


Good for you, Rp. That's the spirit.


----------



## Dr.G.

The end of a fine day weather-wise here in Lunenburg. Just covered up the BBQ after Deborah made another of her famous steak sauces which really makes the meal. I shall make a Mother's Day Brunch for her tomorrow morning, and then take her to a fine restaurant tomorrow evening. Should be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I spent much of yesterday with petition organizers plotting a final run today to get our petition over the top and halt city council from borrowing $21 million for a library expansion. It took many people many hours to accomplish this and we are oh so close to success with just today to go.

Also today on SAP a first rodeo of the year with the photography of Al Popil, the Sunday Whatzit? and a little remember when with Red Skelton on the Ed Sullivan show back in the 60s. Good clean fun.


----------



## Rps

An oldie...

An amateur magician accidentally turns his wife into a loveseat and his two kids into armchairs. He starts to panic. He tries every trick in book but none work so, in desperation, he decides to take them to hospital. Once at the hospital, the magician spends a sleepless night while the medical staff run numerous tests on the unfortunate woman and children. Finally, the head doctor comes out into the corridor to speak to the magician. "How are my family?" he asks worriedly, "Are they alright?" The doctor replies, "they're comfortable..."


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> That's the spirit, I went back to school and got me B'Ed when I was in my 50s and started my Master's studies in my 60s.....it is never too late to want to learn.


 Well, you've no idea how glad I am to hear that! I am currently 60 and unsure where to go from here. My two years of college didn't seem to help much; I'm wondering about going back to U instead ... although again, I don't know for what. The one program I would really love to take is not offered in many places. Closest place I can find is Hamilton. Ugh. I would really rather not live there again! And in any case, I don't want to leave Windsor while Mom's still with us. However, I am keeping it in mind for the future ... you go where you have to.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> An oldie...
> 
> An amateur magician accidentally turns his wife into a loveseat and his two kids into armchairs. He starts to panic. He tries every trick in book but none work so, in desperation, he decides to take them to hospital. Once at the hospital, the magician spends a sleepless night while the medical staff run numerous tests on the unfortunate woman and children. Finally, the head doctor comes out into the corridor to speak to the magician. "How are my family?" he asks worriedly, "Are they alright?" The doctor replies, "they're comfortable..."


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Hi Mona, if it is not an intrusion, what programme are you interested in. There are many educational alternatives out there in qualified and recognized universities. Marc lives in Nova Scotia and still teaches his students at Memorial....so on-line is an option.


----------



## Rps

If it is what St. Albert wants I hope the petition works. We are just lemmings here. The city is building a new City Hall and with all the unused space here it is silly to own when you can lease. Don the Chrysler building was sitting downtown and it sold for 36 Million far less than the 80 million the new hall would cost ( Chrysler is still there and using the building by the way. ) We need some of that moxie here i think/

Loved the puppy picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> An oldie...
> 
> An amateur magician accidentally turns his wife into a loveseat and his two kids into armchairs. He starts to panic. He tries every trick in book but none work so, in desperation, he decides to take them to hospital. Once at the hospital, the magician spends a sleepless night while the medical staff run numerous tests on the unfortunate woman and children. Finally, the head doctor comes out into the corridor to speak to the magician. "How are my family?" he asks worriedly, "Are they alright?" The doctor replies, "they're comfortable..."


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .... and a little remember when with Red Skelton on the Ed Sullivan show back in the 60s. Good clean fun.


Yes, those were the days. RS never need to tell a dirty joke or use offensive language to get a laugh. I do miss his show. :clap::love2:

Sweet puppy pic .............. albeit not a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Well, you've no idea how glad I am to hear that! I am currently 60 and unsure where to go from here. My two years of college didn't seem to help much; I'm wondering about going back to U instead ... although again, I don't know for what. The one program I would really love to take is not offered in many places. Closest place I can find is Hamilton. Ugh. I would really rather not live there again! And in any case, I don't want to leave Windsor while Mom's still with us. However, I am keeping it in mind for the future ... you go where you have to.


What about programs by distance? I am still teaching a course or two online for Memorial University, mainly because there is no one able to teach my courses online for our all-online masters program in literacy education. Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> If it is what St. Albert wants I hope the petition works. We are just lemmings here. The city is building a new City Hall and with all the unused space here it is silly to own when you can lease. Don the Chrysler building was sitting downtown and it sold for 36 Million far less than the 80 million the new hall would cost ( Chrysler is still there and using the building by the way. ) We need some of that moxie here i think/
> 
> Loved the puppy picture.


Morning Rp, here in Alberta any petition to a municipal government must follow the rules as set down in the Municipal Government Act. The MGA in this case dictates that a valid petition must number 10% of the total population of the community, signees must be 18 years of age, a Canadian citizen and reside within the community. All signees must be validated by a notary public. With only about 37% of voters turning out to the polls, that makes gathering that many signatures almost impossible. Normally here, about 20,000 cast ballots so 6,500 names becomes about one third of eligible voters, a daunting task indeed.

Petitioners are normally allowed 60 days to gather names, but this council would not agree to that and gave us only two weeks in a bid to deter our chances. To be blunt, that pissed off people and had the opposite reaction council expected. They are in for a rude awakening tomorrow at council when they are faced with the reality of the numbers.

Council will now have to by law, put the question on the ballot in the October election. And that will see it surely defeated. However you can bet that this council will go through the signees one by one to ensure each meets the criteria in another effort to ram through this library.

For the record, our library is not controlled or operated by the city. It is a separate entity run by an appointed board. they apply to the city annually for a grant to operate and is located inside city hall. they want their own building to further separate themselves from any influence by council. If they keep pressing this issue, they might just lose their operating grant and shut down if they keep pressing taxpayers for more and more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. We have a special Mother's Day Brunch for all the women here in The Shang who have had children, all of the women here in The Shang without children, but who have a mother, and all of the men here in The Shang as well ............ who will clean up after the women are finished. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, I spent much of yesterday with petition organizers plotting a final run today to get our petition over the top and halt city council from borrowing $21 million for a library expansion. It took many people many hours to accomplish this and we are oh so close to success with just today to go.
> 
> Also today on SAP a first rodeo of the year with the photography of Al Popil, the Sunday Whatzit? and a little remember when with Red Skelton on the Ed Sullivan show back in the 60s. Good clean fun.




Congrats on all your and others work on the library borrowing petition etc. Let's hope it's successful.

Gads, I felt cold just looking at some of the rodeo photos on SAP today. 

And as for today's Whatzit?, I'd say that's the incredible glass dome in the Palau de la Música Catalana concert hall in Barcelona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. I made Deborah a fine Mother's Day Brunch and then we went out to a nice new restaurant in Mahone Bay for an early dinner. Just got home and the dogs were glad to see us ............. since they had not been fed yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Hi Mona, if it is not an intrusion, what programme are you interested in. There are many educational alternatives out there in qualified and recognized universities. Marc lives in Nova Scotia and still teaches his students at Memorial....so on-line is an option.


Oh crap, Rps, I hadn't checked that out in some time and the subject that interests me greatly is only a single class at McMaster, not a full program.

It's forensic linguistics.

It _is_ offered online, from a location in Wales (of all places) but I attempted to contact them a few days ago and haven't yet heard back. Then again, I don't know how often they check their email. Not everybody checks it several times a day ... 

If I don't get a response in the next week, I've found their snail mail address and will contact them that way.

They are the reason I'm trying to find something that will allow me to read .dnl documents, as regards my question posted elsewhere here.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> What about programs by distance? I am still teaching a course or two online for Memorial University, mainly because there is no one able to teach my courses online for our all-online masters program in literacy education. Just a thought.


Dr. G., I've never yet done online courses, but I'd have no problems at all doing so.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Petitioners are normally allowed 60 days to gather names, but this council would not agree to that and gave us only two weeks in a bid to deter our chances. To be blunt, that pissed off people and had the opposite reaction council expected. They are in for a rude awakening tomorrow at council when they are faced with the reality of the numbers.


Isn't it something how it never occurs to these people that being heavy-handed is likely to have exactly the opposite effect to the one they want?


----------



## VieleKatzen

I went to visit my mother today for Mother's Day. It was definitely not one of her good days.  I brought a cute little statue-with-begonia but she stared at it as if she didn't know what it was, and certainly had no clue about the occasion.

Apparently she ate reasonably well yesterday, which is more than could be said for today. That's pretty much how it goes now.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I went to visit my mother today for Mother's Day. It was definitely not one of her good days.  I brought a cute little statue-with-begonia but she stared at it as if she didn't know what it was, and certainly had no clue about the occasion.
> 
> Apparently she ate reasonably well yesterday, which is more than could be said for today. That's pretty much how it goes now.


Sorry to hear about this situation, Mona. It can't be easy for you. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Dr. G., I've never yet done online courses, but I'd have no problems at all doing so.


Good to hear. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is ready for the early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

VieleKatzen said:


> Isn't it something how it never occurs to these people that being heavy-handed is likely to have exactly the opposite effect to the one they want?


I suspect that they will learn that lesson today. I will be glued to the laptop watching the live web feed to see how they proceed.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a windy doodle, how to cook steak on the coals and are speed limits way to low?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I suspect that they will learn that lesson today. I will be glued to the laptop watching the live web feed to see how they proceed.


Morning all, Don is this a exact amount or nothing situation? If you don't get the act number needed will your council be big enough to say let's look at this or will they say you didn't get X amount so too bad. Either way a change in the wind is coming I think.


----------



## SINC

Rp, we have a perfectly good library now inside city hall that is under used. They claim the problem is that they have no room for events for kids that are booked solid and they cannot allow more. Solution? A $21 million expansion with a new branch? Over taxpayer dead bodies. There are dozens of vacant commercial spaces that could be rented to give them room for those programs. They just want to empire build and get their main office out of city hall. Library visits continue to decline due mainly to the internet and they need to think about a big new empty building in the years ahead. People do not want this in the face of $27 million for a new pool and $22 million for a new hockey arena. did I mention our main sewer system is being upgraded right now at a cost of $40 million. Enough already.

The thing is, what do we build? What would get more use? The sewer is already underway, but the other three are on the drawing board. The library would be the most under used project, but can we afford any more right now given the economy in Alberta? People think we can't.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suspect that they will learn that lesson today. I will be glued to the laptop watching the live web feed to see how they proceed.


Friends of ours shall have their doxies "glued" to their phones and laptops to await the results, Don. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Rp, we have a perfectly good library now inside city hall that is under used. They claim the problem is that they have no room for events for kids that are booked solid and they cannot allow more. Solution? A $21 million expansion with a new branch? Over taxpayer dead bodies. There are dozens of vacant commercial spaces that could be rented to give them room for those programs. They just want to empire build and get their main office out of city hall. Library visits continue to decline due mainly to the internet and they need to think about a big new empty building in the years ahead. People do not want this in the face of $27 million for a new pool and $22 million for a new hockey arena. did I mention our main sewer system is being upgraded right now at a cost of $40 million. Enough already.
> 
> The thing is, what do we build? What would get more use? The sewer is already underway, but the other three are on the drawing board. The library would be the most under used project, but can we afford any more right now given the economy in Alberta? People think we can't.


This is what Lunenburg did for our library. There are three major sewer upgrades that are now underway and fully funded due to the fact that the library, which is used very much but is too small, is being moved to the Lunenburg Academy building, which has plenty of space to provide for the library. With plenty of parking and plenty of space, the library board of directors jumped at the opportunity. They even have loads of volunteers to assist in the moving of the books, so that will not be a cost. As well, local contractors are doing the renos for free. Win-win all around here, at no cost to the taxpayers. :clap:


----------



## SINC

When it rains, it pours. Crystal went to leave for work this morning and the front garage double door would not open. She and I had to struggle to get it up to get her vehicle out. Such a struggle almost certainly means a broken spring as no assist to open it. Repair guy will be here in an hour. Wonder how much that will cost? Whole new door three years back was $1200. I bet a new spring is at least $400 with service call. Just one thing after another these days with repair guy coming for motor home tomorrow. No DC power so likely a board? Another $400? Such is life.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about this situation, Mona. It can't be easy for you. Paix, mon amie.


Thank you, Dr. G., it is indeed not easy, even though it's not a surprise. I suppose the one and only 'plus' about it is that she can't comprehend what's happening to her.

Her father lived to be 98, and one of his biggest terrors was Alzheimer's or any similar disease (he never developed it, by the way). He was so worried that one time, when he'd done something stupid (such as we all do ... put the coffee in the fridge and the milk in the cupboard, or something like that) he asked me "Is that Alzheimer's?" He was genuinely frightened. I was happy to be able to tell him it most certainly was not ... otherwise they'd be booking me a room right next to him.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Rp, we have a perfectly good library now inside city hall that is under used. They claim the problem is that they have no room for events for kids that are booked solid and they cannot allow more. Solution? A $21 million expansion with a new branch? Over taxpayer dead bodies. There are dozens of vacant commercial spaces that could be rented to give them room for those programs. They just want to empire build and get their main office out of city hall. Library visits continue to decline due mainly to the internet and they need to think about a big new empty building in the years ahead. People do not want this in the face of $27 million for a new pool and $22 million for a new hockey arena. did I mention our main sewer system is being upgraded right now at a cost of $40 million. Enough already.
> 
> The thing is, what do we build? What would get more use? The sewer is already underway, but the other three are on the drawing board. The library would be the most under used project, but can we afford any more right now given the economy in Alberta? People think we can't.


Sounds a bit like my home town, Sinc. "Empire building" seems to be the order of the day. Good luck; I hope you can rein them in.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Rp, we have a perfectly good library now inside city hall that is under used. They claim the problem is that they have no room for events for kids that are booked solid and they cannot allow more. Solution? A $21 million expansion with a new branch? Over taxpayer dead bodies. There are dozens of vacant commercial spaces that could be rented to give them room for those programs. They just want to empire build and get their main office out of city hall. Library visits continue to decline due mainly to the internet and they need to think about a big new empty building in the years ahead. People do not want this in the face of $27 million for a new pool and $22 million for a new hockey arena. did I mention our main sewer system is being upgraded right now at a cost of $40 million. Enough already.
> 
> The thing is, what do we build? What would get more use? The sewer is already underway, but the other three are on the drawing board. The library would be the most under used project, but can we afford any more right now given the economy in Alberta? People think we can't.


Don our towns library visits have actually been increasing. Small town but they have five good computers that are well maintained. This allows a lot of people who cannot afford, or don't really need computers internet access. They also picked up a lot of DVDs and some blue rays when the last video rental store closed its doors. For a while some video purchases included a DVD and blue ray and many locals donated the DVD version to the library. Yes there are lots of well attended kiddie programs as well. 

Another great thing they do is facilitate borrowing from any of the libraries in the Chinook region. Since this includes Lethbridge and several small towns, it effectively increases the available material by a factor of nearly 10.

All that said, I am betting there are several local buildings that are sitting empty in St. Albert. Probably available for a fraction of the cost. An old liquor store would be perfect as it would have the reinforced floors needed to handle the weight of books.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> When it rains, it pours. Crystal went to leave for work this morning and the front garage double door would not open. She and I had to struggle to get it up to get her vehicle out. Such a struggle almost certainly means a broken spring as no assist to open it. Repair guy will be here in an hour. Wonder how much that will cost? Whole new door three years back was $1200. I bet a new spring is at least $400 with service call. Just one thing after another these days with repair guy coming for motor home tomorrow. No DC power so likely a board? Another $400? Such is life.


Well, well, well, repair guy arrived and pushed the opener button and up went the door. He tried it up and down three times. Then he opened it manually with one hand. Declared there is nothing wrong, wished me a good day and left. Best part is no charge either.

He has no explanation for why it did not work this morning either. It remains a mystery.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Well, well, well, repair guy arrived and pushed the opener button and up went the door. He tried it up and down three times. Then he opened it manually with one hand. Declared there is nothing wrong, wished me a good day and left. Best part is no charge either.
> 
> He has no explanation for why it did not work this morning either. It remains a mystery.


Temperament. Too early in the morning. Take your pick. 

Glad to hear it now works and there was no charge for the visit. Sounds like a good company.


----------



## VieleKatzen

eMacMan said:


> Don our towns library visits have actually been increasing.


At least one library sub-site has been closed in Windsor -- I only know about it because I drove past one day and whoa, it was no longer a library.

Libraries here have completely removed the checkout counter and replaced it with computerized self-checkouts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When it rains, it pours. Crystal went to leave for work this morning and the front garage double door would not open. She and I had to struggle to get it up to get her vehicle out. Such a struggle almost certainly means a broken spring as no assist to open it. Repair guy will be here in an hour. Wonder how much that will cost? Whole new door three years back was $1200. I bet a new spring is at least $400 with service call. Just one thing after another these days with repair guy coming for motor home tomorrow. No DC power so likely a board? Another $400? Such is life.


Sorry to hear this, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thank you, Dr. G., it is indeed not easy, even though it's not a surprise. I suppose the one and only 'plus' about it is that she can't comprehend what's happening to her.
> 
> Her father lived to be 98, and one of his biggest terrors was Alzheimer's or any similar disease (he never developed it, by the way). He was so worried that one time, when he'd done something stupid (such as we all do ... put the coffee in the fridge and the milk in the cupboard, or something like that) he asked me "Is that Alzheimer's?" He was genuinely frightened. I was happy to be able to tell him it most certainly was not ... otherwise they'd be booking me a room right next to him.


A close friend's mom had Alzheimer's. I knew her as outgoing and vibrant. When my friend described her it sounded like a different person. Still, he said the same thing as you -- she did not comprehend all that was happening to her.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, well, well, repair guy arrived and pushed the opener button and up went the door. He tried it up and down three times. Then he opened it manually with one hand. Declared there is nothing wrong, wished me a good day and left. Best part is no charge either.
> 
> He has no explanation for why it did not work this morning either. It remains a mystery.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A busy day of grading. My course is only 6 weeks long, and we are now at the onset of week #2, so the 20 grad students are coming online often these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some freshly brewed coffee brewing, and a bagel in the toaster, and some homemade jams to make it complete. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, was up very late watching a marathon council meeting but worth every minute as our petition literally shut down any moves to build a library until after the question is put on the ballot in the fall election. A true victory for democracy indeed.

Today on SAP fun with a pottery wheel, they say every sign has a story and a human powered ferris wheel in our video.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have some freshly brewed coffee brewing, and a bagel in the toaster, and some homemade jams to make it complete. Anyone care to join me?


I'll definitely take the coffee. Called in to switch a doctor's appointment only to discover the appointment was actually for NEXT Tuesday.

Now I'm gonna have to call back to find out whether I go in this Thursday ... or next Thursday. No wonder the receptionist sounded puzzled. :lmao:


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, was up very late watching a marathon council meeting but worth every minute as our petition literally shut down any moves to build a library until after the question is put on the ballot in the fall election. A true victory for democracy indeed.
> 
> Today on SAP fun with a pottery wheel, they say every sign has a story and a human powered ferris wheel in our video.


Congratulations!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, was up very late watching a marathon council meeting but worth every minute as our petition literally shut down any moves to build a library until after the question is put on the ballot in the fall election. A true victory for democracy indeed.
> 
> Today on SAP fun with a pottery wheel, they say every sign has a story and a human powered ferris wheel in our video.


It's nice when democratic process lead to democracy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, was up very late watching a marathon council meeting but worth every minute as our petition literally shut down any moves to build a library until after the question is put on the ballot in the fall election. A true victory for democracy indeed.
> 
> Today on SAP fun with a pottery wheel, they say every sign has a story and a human powered ferris wheel in our video.


Interesting outcome, Don. Kudos. What are the chances in the general election?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It's nice when democratic process lead to democracy.


True. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting outcome, Don. Kudos. What are the chances in the general election?


I suspect it will be soundly defeated. I predict the vote will go four to one against.


----------



## SINC

And now for something that Marc and Rp will be most interested in. Watch the included video.

http://instantnews.co/man-searches-attic-aunt-dies-finds-old-boxes-leads-500000-discovery-video/


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> And now for something that Marc and Rp will be most interested in. Watch the included video.
> 
> http://instantnews.co/man-searches-attic-aunt-dies-finds-old-boxes-leads-500000-discovery-video/


I bet this happens more than we know.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And now for something that Marc and Rp will be most interested in. Watch the included video.
> 
> http://instantnews.co/man-searches-attic-aunt-dies-finds-old-boxes-leads-500000-discovery-video/


Wow!!! I wish I still had all of my Topps baseball cards from the 1950/early 60s.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suspect it will be soundly defeated. I predict the vote will go four to one against.


Wow. What was the council thinking when they proposed this move?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, was up very late watching a marathon council meeting but worth every minute as our petition literally shut down any moves to build a library until after the question is put on the ballot in the fall election. A true victory for democracy indeed.
> 
> Today on SAP fun with a pottery wheel, they say every sign has a story and a human powered ferris wheel in our video.


Don the one phrase that can make politicians quiver in their shoes is; "Participatory democracy". Good that your bunch received a healthy dose of that great elixir.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is now brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just looked at the date and realized that it was 4 years ago today that Gracie had her litter of pups. It was to be the last litter we had whelped in St. John's, NL. So, everything is on the house today at the Café Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, back on schedule with SAP today featuring a video that's not the type of music you might hear every day, but strangely satisfying, a heart on a pool table and a picture on some doors wasn't very well thought out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


Sure thing Marc, coffee would hit the spot. Just finished up tomorrow's edition and now have only to replace the items used to maintain my future files, then back to bed for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, coffee would hit the spot. Just finished up tomorrow's edition and now have only to replace the items used to maintain my future files, then back to bed for me.


Coming right up, mon ami. What is the latest reaction to the petition?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Your vision will become clear only when you can look into your own heart. Who looks outside, dreams; who looks inside, awakes."

Carl Gustav Jung


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, mon ami. What is the latest reaction to the petition?


Here is the local paper's take on it today:

Branch library on hold | Local News | St. Albert Gazette


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is the local paper's take on it today:
> 
> Branch library on hold | Local News | St. Albert Gazette


You mayor must truly "love" you these days.


----------



## SINC

He has refused to communicate with me for six years now. I can hardly wait until July 26 when he must appear in an Edmonton court to face charges of improper pecuniary interest votes on three separate occasions in spite of being advised of his breach by a fellow councillor. I cannot see how a judge will not remove him from office for these events. That is the penalty under the Municipal Government Act of Alberta.


----------



## VieleKatzen

I'll take some coffee if there's any left.  Going off to the Unemployed Help Centre to start applying for jobs. Other than that, I'm waiting for the 'bug' to weaken a bit more before I go visit Mom again. Sis thinks I'm likely okay now, but ... would rather not take any chances.

I hate being sick. I whine so much even the cats abandon me. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> He has refused to communicate with me for six years now. I can hardly wait until July 26 when he must appear in an Edmonton court to face charges of improper pecuniary interest votes on three separate occasions in spite of being advised of his breach by a fellow councillor. I cannot see how a judge will not remove him from office for these events. That is the penalty under the Municipal Government Act of Alberta.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> He has refused to communicate with me for six years now. I can hardly wait until July 26 when he must appear in an Edmonton court to face charges of improper pecuniary interest votes on three separate occasions in spite of being advised of his breach by a fellow councillor. I cannot see how a judge will not remove him from office for these events. That is the penalty under the Municipal Government Act of Alberta.


Wow.

We had a situation like that at the small weekly I once worked at ... had a police chief who, if you criticized him (no matter how politely) would promptly shut you out. Nothing like an inflated ego to make life interesting ...


----------



## SINC

Today while making my rounds on the web, I stumbled across this and immediately thought of Marc and his tales about his doxies. I figured he could add this one to his collection for a rainy day, so to speak.


----------



## VieleKatzen

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today while making my rounds on the web, I stumbled across this and immediately thought of Marc and his tales about his doxies. I figured he could add this one to his collection for a rainy day, so to speak.


Good one, Don. I have seen the picture before. Of course, trying to get those sorts of rain coats on our doxies would be next to impossible. It is easier just to carry them outside to the middle of the garden and then wait. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee and freshly baked muffins are waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a muffin and a coffee would be great.

Today on SAP a look at teaching math over 50 years, a Himalayan Bus Ride you won't forget and our video of diving into a thousand mouse traps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a muffin and a coffee would be great.
> 
> Today on SAP a look at teaching math over 50 years, a Himalayan Bus Ride you won't forget and our video of diving into a thousand mouse traps.


Morning, Don. Coming right up.

I am a product of the old math .......... and can still calculate things in my head or on paper with a pencil. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I am a product of the old math .......... and can still calculate things in my head or on paper with a pencil. :clap:


Likewise Marc. I can solve most math calculations I need to in my head, and more complex with a pencil and paper, but often I resort to the calculator on my phone as it is always with me and quicker than the paper method. Still one has to understand the problem and know how to solve it, even when using a calculator. It is such a shame kids today are not taught these simple things in school. Having designed and finished two complete basements in homes I have owned over the years, my math was kept in tune by those projects as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Likewise Marc. I can solve most math calculations I need to in my head, and more complex with a pencil and paper, but often I resort to the calculator on my phone as it is always with me and quicker than the paper method. Still one has to understand the problem and know how to solve it, even when using a calculator. It is such a shame kids today are not taught these simple things in school. Having designed and finished two complete basements in homes I have owned over the years, my math was kept in tune by those projects as well.


Yes, the "new new math" is very confusing. My son was a product of the new math, and you and I were part of the old math procedures.


----------



## SINC

Not sure this will work as I am using a new way to host a file, but when I saw this one I thought Marc might enjoy it, as well as others. While it is not a Just For Laughs gang video, it is along the same vein. Here goes nothing:

https://jumpshare.com/v/B4pnxLC8a0DoMCzLuegU

EDIT: Hey, it worked.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure this will work as I am using a new way to host a file, but when I saw this one I thought Marc might enjoy it, as well as others. While it is not a Just For Laughs gang video, it is along the same vein. Here goes nothing:
> 
> https://jumpshare.com/v/B4pnxLC8a0DoMCzLuegU
> 
> EDIT: Hey, it worked.


That was a really funny JFL gag, Don. :lmao:


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee and freshly baked muffins are waiting for you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


I'll definitely take both, Dr. G. The 'bug' is even weaker, thank goodness, so I'm actually looking forward to the day ... and can go pay a visit to Mom later this afternoon.

I'm a product of the 'old math' as well; however, math has always been one of my weak points. I've always used paper and pencil to do calculations.

But I took the first year of pharmacy technician and one requirement was 'no calculators for the first two months.' And it was amazing how many students were absolutely freaking out over that. Apparently pen and paper were not an option in the minds of many. (As I remember, there were no failures on that basis, so I think they managed to struggle through.)


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'll definitely take both, Dr. G. The 'bug' is even weaker, thank goodness, so I'm actually looking forward to the day ... and can go pay a visit to Mom later this afternoon.
> 
> I'm a product of the 'old math' as well; however, math has always been one of my weak points. I've always used paper and pencil to do calculations.
> 
> But I took the first year of pharmacy technician and one requirement was 'no calculators for the first two months.' And it was amazing how many students were absolutely freaking out over that. Apparently pen and paper were not an option in the minds of many. (As I remember, there were no failures on that basis, so I think they managed to struggle through.)


Good to hear, Mona. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 26C in full sunshine this afternoon. Too hot for the doxies who are seeking out shade in the backyard. The leaves are out, so there is some shade in parts of the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Mona. :clap:


I'm glad _some_body is sympathetic, LOL. Had a bad coughing jag last night and one of my cats sat up and glared at me, as if to say "D'you mind? _Some_ of us are trying to sleep!"

Thanks for the sympathy, you fuzzy orange blob! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a very rare leopard family, an uh oh in a public bathroom and why do we Canadians say, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'm glad _some_body is sympathetic, LOL. Had a bad coughing jag last night and one of my cats sat up and glared at me, as if to say "D'you mind? _Some_ of us are trying to sleep!"
> 
> Thanks for the sympathy, you fuzzy orange blob! :lmao:


Our dogs can sleep through anything. However, they are the ones that usually get me up early, like this morning, with the whines and barking as if to say "We are hungry ........ feed us." Our dogs would never survive out in the wild.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have not been in Canada long enough to start to say "eh".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Today I will spend a fair amount of time prepping the motor home for the first trip of the year. This coming Tuesday through Friday is our annual 'guys trip' to Battleford, SK. for a few days of playing crib, remember when and the camaraderie of old newspaper types who have known each other since the 1960s. We chose Battleford over a decade ago since one chap lives in Nipawin, SK and Battleford happens to be about half way between here and there. The other member of the trio lives in Calgary and he drives up here, parks his '62 T-Bird in my garage, hops in the motor home with me and we drive over to Battleford for the meet up.

So today I will take the rig out and empty the holding tanks and fill the gas tank, fresh water tank and the propane tank. The rig holds 285 litres of fuel, 75 gallons of fresh water and 93 litres of propane.

Then I shall go shopping for staple to start the season, things like ketchup and mustard, sugar and salt, spices and flour and things like that. I will leave the fresh food until Monday morning and then stock up on bread and meat, milk and eggs, bacon and canned goods, etc,

Did I mention beer? Gotta have some of that too! 

Oh, and can't forget Bailey's for the morning coffee on days we will not be driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.forgottothink.com/deaf-girl-adopts-dog/?ftt

A great human interest item. Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

We are in for another hot day. Our three doxies and Molly, the Glen of Imaal terrier, are not hot weather dogs. So, it is outside in the shade for most of the day.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Haven't been outside yet ... did not sleep well last night, so slept late to make up for it  ... but it's 12C and supposedly overcast (partly cloudy would be more like it).


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Haven't been outside yet ... did not sleep well last night, so slept late to make up for it  ... but it's 12C and supposedly overcast (partly cloudy would be more like it).


Sorry to hear this Mona. Get well soon.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Thanks, Dr. G. 

It's stress and frustration as much as this ... whatever it is. Could still be the 'bug', could be allergies, could be Windsor air (which is reportedly pretty bad). Went to the employment centre and wrote up some more application letters; I plan to discuss them with my employment counsellor when I go in Monday for my first appointment, so I can refine them to come across at my best.

Still haven't gotten to the garden  but I've got a few hours of daylight left. Gonna finish my coffee first. 

And finish watching the movie about a bunch of teenagers who decide to raise a demon in a former Nazi hideout located in Texas ... 

Trash ... it's everywhere. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thanks, Dr. G.
> 
> It's stress and frustration as much as this ... whatever it is. Could still be the 'bug', could be allergies, could be Windsor air (which is reportedly pretty bad). Went to the employment centre and wrote up some more application letters; I plan to discuss them with my employment counsellor when I go in Monday for my first appointment, so I can refine them to come across at my best.
> 
> Still haven't gotten to the garden  but I've got a few hours of daylight left. Gonna finish my coffee first.
> 
> And finish watching the movie about a bunch of teenagers who decide to raise a demon in a former Nazi hideout located in Texas ...
> 
> Trash ... it's everywhere. :lmao:


Sounds as if stress is adding to this situation, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Calling it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds as if stress is adding to this situation, Mona.


Tried to respond some time ago and my computer had a fit of the sulks. 

Thank you, Dr. G., the stress is indeed making the overall situation worse. A job hunt can be discouraging and can shade very quickly into being completely demoralizing. Going back Tuesday to get help with some cover letters/resumes for a couple of jobs that I would really like to get. (I originally wrote Monday but Monday's a civil holiday, LOL.)

Thank goodness for pets. :love2:

I spent two hours out there pulling and digging up weeds. I'd have liked to take more advantage of this chilly weather, but I'm pretty slack about hard physical labour, and two hours was about all I could take. Alas, there are plenty more weeds out there waiting for my attention ... methinks I should look up the laws relating to explosives ... or napalm ... :lmao:

No predictions of weather quite this cool in the immediate future, but relatively cool weather appears to be on the way in the forthcoming week. So I'll get more done then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Mona, stress can bring about a variety of illnesses.  Good luck with your job search.

Gardening, at least for me, is very relaxing and helps me achieve some balance in my life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, am just awaiting SAP to finish uploading ad it has a very large gif today and will likely take about 15 minutes to complete. Progress right now below so guessing about 3:05 for a finish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Want some coffee while you wait with SAP?


----------



## SINC

A coffee would be great, thanks Marc. Now up and all links corrected and functioning. Try taking our driving test this morning to see how old you are when it comes to reaction to a signal to apply the brakes. Lucky for me I am at the 28 year old level.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffee would be great, thanks Marc. Now up and all links corrected and functioning. Try taking our driving test this morning to see how old you are when it comes to reaction to a signal to apply the brakes. Lucky for me I am at the 28 year old level.


That was a cute clip of A Backyard Obstacle Course! I did something like that for Stephen when he was 3.

Wow!!!!!! I scored constantly between 22-27 years of age on that driving test, Don. Amazing in that I did not learn to drive until I was 36. Nice to feel young again in something. Now, if someone would just tell my knees about this face.


----------



## VieleKatzen

I'll take a cup, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'll take a cup, thanks!


Just in time, Mona. Freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://share.rumble.com/v32yx9-wor...ed-to-be-biggest-ever.html?mref=8102&mc=lt1ky

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don, some future SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is at a dog show in Amherst, NS with Molly. No winnings today, but Molly showed well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah is at a dog show in Amherst, NS with Molly. No winnings today, but Molly showed well.


WHAT a sweet little face!! :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> WHAT a sweet little face!! :love2:


Yes, Molly is a cutie. Would you believe that she is one of two Glen of Imaal terriers in all of Canada????????? A friend of ours in Wolfville, NS will be getting one in July, to bring the Canadian total up to three.


----------



## VieleKatzen

They are very rare dogs, then? Or just on this side of the pond?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, a busy lineup. More great rodeo action shots from our ace photographer Al Popil, Poetry Corner, some uniquely Japanese ways of keeping the water pure in our video and of course the Sunday Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Those are, once again, amazing rodeo pics. I can't believe that they survive the falls.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> They are very rare dogs, then? Or just on this side of the pond?


Actually, yes, they are rare in that there are not many in the world. Strange, but they are an Irish dog, but there are more Glens in Finland than Ireland, and Florida has the most Glens in the US.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Those are, once again, amazing rodeo pics. I can't believe that they survive the falls.


Morning Marc, did you ever stop to think that when you say 'forward' or 'back' your mouth actually moves each of those directions? 

Just asking.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, did you ever stop to think that when you say 'forward' or 'back' your mouth actually moves each of those directions?
> 
> Just asking.


No I had not, Don ......................................................... until now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don I actually may know what the Whatzit is.... is it a banana gourd?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don I actually may know what the Whatzit is.... is it a banana gourd?


Oh you are so close Rp, 'tis a gourd indeed, but not a banana gourd.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, a busy lineup. More great rodeo action shots from our ace photographer Al Popil, Poetry Corner, some uniquely Japanese ways of keeping the water pure in our video and of course the Sunday Whatzit?




Those rodeo photos make me wince with pain when I look at them, and I often wonder why they do it, or is there lots of money at stake???

And as for the Poetry Corner, there are some municipal engineers close by here who could do well to read and heed it.

And yes that Whatzit? today seems to be a Momordica charantia, or better known as a bitter melon or bitter gourd and a few other names I believe. Not often or ever found in one's local store's produce section.  :roll eyes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A warm day here but not hot, due to the northwesterly winds. A great day to be out working in the garden. With rain in the forecast for most of next week, best to get this done today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Day One -- Molly did nothing of merit. Just had fun. Still, she is just 7 months old.

Day 2 - Group 3rd and Best Puppy in Group! Still one more show to go and then Molly is up for Best Puppy in Show. Should she win BPiS, drinks are on the house this evening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/nl-24_metric_e.html

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

Classic May 24th weekend weather ................. in St. John's, NL. Luckily, I am now here in Lunenburg, NS. 17C and very sunny in the shade in my backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Molly did not win Best Puppy in Show, but she had fun and showed well in the ring. So, what the heck ................. drinks are on the house this evening. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Great! I'll have a double. She looks lovely. Say Mark are looks everything in a show or does behaviour count as much, sort of like figure skating....technical and artistic?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great! I'll have a double. She looks lovely. Say Mark are looks everything in a show or does behaviour count as much, sort of like figure skating....technical and artistic?


Coming right up, mon ami. A double butter toffee to go. 

Are you asking me or Cuba Mark (I am Marc)? If you were asking me, it is based upon what the breed standard is and how close to perfection each dog is to that standard. I don't know how a judge can remember and then identify each dog compared to this perfect standard ............... which is why many of the wins are political (i.e., a dog being shown by a professional handler win 90%+ here in Canada and the US -- case in point, the German Shepard that won at Westminster in 2017 when most people felt it should not have even won the breed let alone the group, and many felt that the a Norwich terrier should have won best in show. However, the German Shepard was shown by a VERY expensive professional handler ......... and the rest is history.)

Molly is a happy dog and shows well. We have had doxies that were like this in the show ring, and some that just did not want to be there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great! I'll have a double. She looks lovely. Say Mark are looks everything in a show or does behaviour count as much, sort of like figure skating....technical and artistic?


Our doxies have never done well in the swim suit part of the show, but they do well in the talent part ................ as in balletwieners.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Deborah is back home and we want to share a quiet moment together with a glass of wine and let the dogs just chill for a bit. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of Hugh Hefner's son on growing up in the Playboy Mansion, a cat with a need to knead and a little known funeral option.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Did not know that HH had a son ............ I know his daughter took over control of the Playboy enterprise some years ago. Live and learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. High tea is being served right now, in honor of Victoria Day .................. or coffee is being served to any and all non-monarchists like myself. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Did not know that HH had a son ............ I know his daughter took over control of the Playboy enterprise some years ago. Live and learn.


Nor did I until I came across the video, Marc. When putting together SAP, I have learned much and will likely continue to do so.


----------



## SINC

I will be packing my suitcase and hanging my clothes in the motor home today as my buddy from Calgary will arrive mid afternoon. He will overnight in the motor home and we will leave for Battleford tomorrow morning for three days of comradeship. That of course will give us an opportunity to visit tonight and perhaps a beer or two as well. First on our list of to do's is buy some Bailey's for the morning coffee while there. Well, maybe second as he will want to get his mint '62 T-Bird into the garage so no tree sap falls on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nor did I until I came across the video, Marc. When putting together SAP, I have learned much and will likely continue to do so.


True. An educational website. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will be packing my suitcase and hanging my clothes in the motor home today as my buddy from Calgary will arrive mid afternoon. He will overnight in the motor home and we will leave for Battleford tomorrow morning for three days of comradeship. That of course will give us an opportunity to visit tonight and perhaps a beer or two as well. First on our list of to do's is buy some Bailey's for the morning coffee while there. Well, maybe second as he will want to get his mint '62 T-Bird into the garage so no tree sap falls on it.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We could hit 21c today, not bad. Hope it will be dry enough to mow the jungles I call lawns. Have a safe trip Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We could hit 21c today, not bad. Hope it will be dry enough to mow the jungles I call lawns. Have a safe trip Don.


Afternoon, Rp. A smart idea. With lots of rain in the forecast for us later in the week, I mowed the lawn Saturday, letting the clippings dry in the sun, and then bagged it all up for mulch on Sunday. Today, my backyard looks like a fairway on a golf course.

Sunny and 22C right now, but that will be our high for the day as clouds are slowly starting to drift on in.


----------



## pm-r

_



… and we will leave for Battleford tomorrow morning

Click to expand...

_
Just looking at Google Maps for that trip, it shows a choice to go #16 or #14 highways. Do you have a choice as to your preferred choice??

Sometimes the older routes are more interesting and relaxing to drive. Sometimes… ;-)


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Just looking at Google Maps for that trip, it shows a choice to go #16 or #14 highways. Do you have a choice as to your preferred choice??
> 
> Sometimes the older routes are more interesting and relaxing to drive. Sometimes… ;-)


True enough Patrick, but #16 is my preferred route for several reasons, although I have gone #14 when driving by car. By motor home not so much, as it is only two lane and at this time of years one has to dodge farm equipment many times as one goes along. That and the Saskatchewan portion of the route is god awful in terms of deteriorated pavement and such.

The Yellowhead on the other hand is newly paved and four lane all the way as well, so one can drop cruise control in at about 2,500 rpm (101 kph) and let her roll in the right lane all the way. Since we are not taking the Suzuki, it drops the length by 16 feet and gives us about a 10% increase in gas mileage, ie 10 instead of nine. If we are lucky and have a tail wind that might go up to 11, although a rare east wind can drop us to eight.

As for the scenery, it is almost identical except for having to go through a few small towns on #14 and one bypasses them all on #16, thus a much faster and direct route. The only drawback is having to go smack through the middle of Lloydminster which takes about 15 minutes to cross at a 60 kph limit with all the traffic lights.


----------



## pm-r

_



As for the scenery, it is almost identical except for having to go through a few small towns on #14…

Click to expand...

_
I'm always amazed when I look at many of the photos on Google Maps as to how so many places seem to look the same. Even some on different continents and countries.

Anyway, have a nice trip. I haven't taken or driven a motor home since about the late '60s/ early '70s ± in my bosses 19' I think, Cortez businessman's model motor home. Seriously underpowered (a six cylinder forklift motor and its Clarke front wheel manual transaxle) and very under braked!!!

Pretty spartan and basic by todays standards.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'm always amazed when I look at many of the photos on Google Maps as to how so many places seem to look the same. Even some on different continents and countries.
> 
> Anyway, have a nice trip. I haven't taken or driven a motor home since about the late '60s/ early '70s ± in my bosses 19' I think, Cortez businessman's model motor home. Seriously underpowered (a six cylinder forklift motor and its Clarke front wheel manual transaxle) and very under braked!!!
> 
> Pretty spartan and basic by todays standards.


Yep, ours is 29' 8" on a Ford chassis with a 6.8 litre Triton V-10 with 362 HP.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> I will be packing my suitcase and hanging my clothes in the motor home today as my buddy from Calgary will arrive mid afternoon. He will overnight in the motor home and we will leave for Battleford tomorrow morning for three days of comradeship. That of course will give us an opportunity to visit tonight and perhaps a beer or two as well. First on our list of to do's is buy some Bailey's for the morning coffee while there. Well, maybe second as he will want to get his mint '62 T-Bird into the garage so no tree sap falls on it.


Have a great trip, Sinc. A fellow Katimaviker came from Battleford. I've never seen it myself, alas. At some point I will have to take a drive through it (although she is, as far as I know, long gone from there).


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Morning all. We could hit 21c today, not bad. Hope it will be dry enough to mow the jungles I call lawns. Have a safe trip Don.


Drat, say it ain't so! I've been looking forward to getting the vast majority of gardening done this week, while the cool weather holds!


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Goodnight. Sleep well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a novel idea for a whoopee cushion, an Elephant Destroys Cars On Safari and Bird Brains Not So Stupid: Pigeons Show Human-Like Ability To Build Knowledge Through Generations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. New whoopee cushions???????????? Live and learn on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, ehMac has been down for the past hour here with a data base error showing at this end. Just tried it again after finishing up SAP for both today and tomorrow and now it works. 

Today on SAP a piano playing cop in our video, a basketball shooting dog in our gif and Shifting Sands: Vanished Irish Beach Makes Comeback 30 Years On.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, ehMac has been down for the past hour here with a data base error showing at this end. Just tried it again after finishing up SAP for both today and tomorrow and now it works.
> 
> Today on SAP a piano playing cop in our video, a basketball shooting dog in our gif and Shifting Sands: Vanished Irish Beach Makes Comeback 30 Years On.


Morning, Don. Sadly, doxies are not tall enough to shoot a basketball.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in the Shang. With Don on the road, we are waiting word that he has made his destination.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Slow day here in the Shang. With Don on the road, we are waiting word that he has made his destination.


Sorry about that, but we were so busy that I just did not have time to do much online plus a wonky connection did not help.

We arrived safely and spent last night hunkering down under a sever storm warning with 75 mm of rain and 80 kph winds. It is still pouring rain as I type this, but a soothing sound of the roof of the motor home.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video features five easy magic trick you can do, our gif involving a boat that fits like a glove and Scientists Solve Mystery Of Narwhals Tusks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Other than pics of doxies and the JFL clips, I love your magic trick video clips.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I write. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Busy setting up my lessons for two sessions next week. Will be talking about summer safety. I have a snake and ladders game on summer safety, we will be discussing summer activities and learning Here Comes The Sun by George Harrison. I might need a double caffeine fix Marc.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Busy setting up my lessons for two sessions next week. Will be talking about summer safety. I have a snake and ladders game on summer safety, we will be discussing summer activities and learning Here Comes The Sun by George Harrison. I might need a double caffeine fix Marc.....


Coming right up, Rp. Sounds like a creative array of activities. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> … …
> We arrived safely and spent last night hunkering down under a sever storm warning with 75 mm of rain and 80 kph winds. It is still pouring rain as I type this, but a soothing sound of the roof of the motor home.



That sounds like a soothing and comforting place to be, but hopefully you don't get caught in any flooded RV site!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.narcity.com/ca/ns/halifax/food/14-amazing-restaurants-you-need-to-eat-at-in-lunenburg

The Cafe Chez Marc did NOT make this list.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That sounds like a soothing and comforting place to be, but hopefully you don't get caught in any flooded RV site!!!


No. The RV site is a good 100 feet above the river valley.But we have been cooped up all day in the motor home staying dry, hoping the rain will let up soon as it has been falling now for a full 24 hours. Enough already. Have to pack up and head for home in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.narcity.com/ca/ns/halifax/food/14-amazing-restaurants-you-need-to-eat-at-in-lunenburg
> 
> The Cafe Chez Marc did NOT make this list.



Too bad a lot of the photos didn't match the Recommended Dish description.

I also thought there would have been a few more seafood dishes and variety.

Anyway, I'm sure there's some good food and dishes to enjoy and take in the ambiance of Lunenburg.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Good points, Patrick. Actually, most of the restaurants mentioned in the article serve locally caught fresh fish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got SAP online and now to compose tomorrow, then pack up and head home. Today an oldie but a goody fro Huey Lewis and The News in our video, an unusual promo board sign and China Doesn't Understand The Concept Of American Chinese Food.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP online and now to compose tomorrow, then pack up and head home. Today an oldie but a goody fro Huey Lewis and The News in our video, an unusual promo board sign and China Doesn't Understand The Concept Of American Chinese Food.


Chinese-American food, along with Italian-American food, is very unusual to those born and raised in China and Italy.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got SAP online and now to compose tomorrow, then pack up and head home. Today an oldie but a goody fro Huey Lewis and The News in our video, an unusual promo board sign and China Doesn't Understand The Concept Of American Chinese Food.


Sinc, we have Huey Lewis playing in Windsor this summer. Should be a great show, one of the world's best "bar bands"


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good points, Patrick. Actually, most of the restaurants mentioned in the article serve locally caught fresh fish.



I'm sure they do Marc, it's just the article may be a detriment to some places for those planning a trip there.

Just like I'll avoid any restaurant showing some fancy-dancy plates or anything associated with "nouvelle cuisine".

And I don't even eat very much or large portion meals.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Chinese-American food, along with Italian-American food, is very unusual to those born and raised in China and Italy.


That I can believe, although I did have someone try to tell me once that what you get in most Chinese-North American restaurants _is_ the same as the food you'd get in China. 

pm-r: I'd go to those places once, if only to find out exactly what "nouvelle cuisine" means.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm sure they do Marc, it's just the article may be a detriment to some places for those planning a trip there.
> 
> Just like I'll avoid any restaurant showing some fancy-dancy plates or anything associated with "nouvelle cuisine".
> 
> And I don't even eat very much or large portion meals.


Good point, Patrick. Personally, I hate "nouvelle cuisine". 

Hope you are feeling better these days. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> _pm-r: I'd go to those places once, if only to find out exactly what "nouvelle cuisine" means. _



Just select and highlight the phrase and use your Mac's option (right-click or control-click if needed) to select the "Look up…" option or try a google search!! ;-)

Basically it means you'll need to stop off and have a hamburger and cries or some such nourishing meal on your way home after paying a fortune for a tiny, fancy dancy served "nouveau cuisine" dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

"... paying a fortune for a tiny, fancy dancy served "nouveau cuisine" dinner. " How true, Patrick.


----------



## Rps

Dr G, and Sinc... this is for you....


I cant remember what the Roman Numerals are for 51, 6, and 500... man.. I'm LIVID ! ! !


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Dr G, and Sinc... this is for you....
> 
> 
> I cant remember what the Roman Numerals are for 51, 6, and 500... man.. I'm LIVID ! ! !


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Home safe and sound although with five bites that I have never seen before, four on my legs and one on my wrist, pictured below.

Odd thing is I never even felt them in spite of their size.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Home safe and sound although with five bites that I have never seen before, four on my legs and one on my wrist, pictured below.
> 
> Odd thing is I never even felt them in spite of their size.


Ouch! Ticks? Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. Might as well start getting the coffee brewing. Later ........


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Ouch! Ticks? Bonne chance, mon ami.


Nope, not ticks, that was the first thing I had checked out when I got home. They are deer fly bites.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a great selection of rodeo shots by our two best photogs, Al Popil and Richard Wear. They put you right in the arena with these stop action pics. 

And both Marc and Rp will be interested in today's video, an excerpt on Appalachian English from the documentary film Mountain Talk. I was fascinated by not only the language, but the attitude of the mountain people themselves towards one another. Hope you enjoy it guys.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, not ticks, that was the first thing I had checked out when I got home. They are deer fly bites.


Ouch!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a great selection of rodeo shots by our two best photogs, Al Popil and Richard Wear. They put you right in the arena with these stop action pics.
> 
> And both Marc and Rp will be interested in today's video, an excerpt on Appalachian English from the documentary film Mountain Talk. I was fascinated by not only the language, but the attitude of the mountain people themselves towards one another. Hope you enjoy it guys.


A very interesting video, Don. Some of those people sound like they were from north Georgia, which is at the southern end of the Appalachian mountain range.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A very interesting video, Don. Some of those people sound like they were from north Georgia, which is at the southern end of the Appalachian mountain range.


For a moment I thought I was in Dalton.... which, Don, is about 20 minutes from Chattanooga....Marc you were in Dalton, similar speech patterns? I had to laugh, we were in a store in Dalton and the clerk said she had a hard time with our accent....

We all have an accent to someone, but I'm not sure we think about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> For a moment I thought I was in Dalton.... which, Don, is about 20 minutes from Chattanooga....Marc you were in Dalton, similar speech patterns? I had to laugh, we were in a store in Dalton and the clerk said she had a hard time with our accent....
> 
> We all have an accent to someone, but I'm not sure we think about it.


Yes, Rp, I have been to Dalton, Dahlonga and Helen, GA. Similar speech patterns by some folks in each of those places. You should hear the accents of southeastern Georgians ............ some words/accents are similar, but I was in Waycross, GA for two years and never fully was able to understand some folks there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! Don, some SAP material?

8-Year-Old Blows Judges Away With Cute Face & Magic Skills


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, where to start?

The Sunday Whatzit?
Poetry Corner?
More great rodeo action?
Just as the sign says?
Jim Carrey Feeds A Bird?
14 Mind Blowing Tool Hacks video?
The Sisterhood?
Home in a box: some assembly required?
1962 T-Bird Custom?
Just Cats You Say?
Mushrooms Julienne?

I dunno. It's way too busy for me this morning. You pick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Interesting SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, where to start?
> 
> The Sunday Whatzit?
> … … …
> … … …
> I dunno. It's way too busy for me this morning. You pick.




Well your whatzit? for today has me stumped and all I can suggest is some basic stylized wooden chess pieces with some inlay. But why four…???

Maybe I'll think about it again a bit later… but they sure used some cheap grade mahogany whatever they are for.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well your whatzit? for today has me stumped and all I can suggest is some basic stylized wooden chess pieces with some inlay. But why four…???
> 
> Maybe I'll think about it again a bit later… but they sure used some cheap grade mahogany whatever they are for.


Interesting speculation, Patrick. They do look like chess pieces.

My wife thinks that they are knife rests. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting speculation, Patrick. They do look like chess pieces.
> 
> My wife thinks that they are knife rests. We shall see.


I thought that as well, but can't gain a perspective on their size.....pillows maybe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. It was just Deborah and myself for Sunday Brunch today. Here is what you missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I thought that as well, but can't gain a perspective on their size.....pillows maybe?


Wooden pillows? An interesting choice.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wooden pillows? An interesting choice.


Weird guess I know but the Japanese used them centuries ago, not that these are examples but what thebeejaconbeejacon

Just watching my Braves being humble by your Giants.....ouch


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, just wondering, the Braves state they are the oldest team in the MLB, but they changed their name and city a few times.....would you say the Phillies are the oldest one name one city team in the MLB. I've tried to research this but it is murky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Weird guess I know but the Japanese used them centuries ago, not that these are examples but what thebeejaconbeejacon
> 
> Just watching my Braves being humble by your Giants.....ouch


I shall stick with memory foam.

As for the Giants this year .................... :-(


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. It was just Deborah and myself for Sunday Brunch today. Here is what you missed.



WOW!! Those sure look like nice substantial thick waffles Marc. Sorry we missed out.


I was looking at some waffle iron ads a while ago and I never realized that the irons for making Belgian Waffles are a different size than "plain normal" waffles. And yes, the batter can be different as well I discovered.

I don't think I've ever had a Belgian Waffle, and that seems that I've been missing out on some real treats.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!! Those sure look like nice substantial thick waffles Marc. Sorry we missed out.
> 
> 
> I was looking at some waffle iron ads a while ago and I never realized that the irons for making Belgian Waffles are a different size than "plain normal" waffles. And yes, the batter can be different as well I discovered.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had a Belgian Waffle, and that seems that I've been missing out on some real treats.


Well, I am willing to take orders for next Sunday's brunch.

I had my first Belgian waffle back in 1964 at the Belgium pavilion in the New York World's Fair.


----------



## SINC

Whatza waffle???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Whatza waffle???


It's the answer to today's Whatzit pic.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It's the answer to today's Whatzit pic.


Ah, so that is it. I think I may have had a waffle once, but I cannot recall where or when. Never owned a waffle iron, nor did I ever order one for breakfast that I recall. They are just not something one sees or consumes in the west. At least for me.

On second thought, does Leggo count? The kids used to pop them in the toaster years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, so that is it. I think I may have had a waffle once, but I cannot recall where or when. Never owned a waffle iron, nor did I ever order one for breakfast that I recall. They are just not something one sees or consumes in the west. At least for me.
> 
> On second thought, does Leggo count? The kids used to pop them in the toaster years ago.


Leggo my Eggo .............. those are not real waffles, made from scratch and with real Nova Scotia maple syrup. 

Deborah still wants to know if she was right with her guess of knife holders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I am willing to take orders for next Sunday's brunch.
> 
> I had my first Belgian waffle back in 1964 at the Belgium pavilion in the New York World's Fair.


I'll place an order! 

We've got an ancient waffle iron here, but TBH I'd be afraid to even plug the damn thing in. It is SO old that the wires are covered not in rubber but in what feels like thread or material ... and it's certainly not grounded. Last time I took my life in my hands and tried to use it, the results were unsatisfactory, to say the least ... I ended up having to pry the cook waffles off in bits and pieces. Not sure what I did wrong.

I had a noon till close (6:30 p.m.) shift at the store Saturday ... a very long shift on a very slow day. The beautiful spring weather is still holding, so I suspect a lot of people are spending their weekends outdoors. The mall will regain its attraction once the heat and humidity take over.

I'm being screamed at by a cat who insists he is starving to death. Kibble won't suffice, of course ... he's figured out where in my desk I keep the kitty snacks. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah still wants to know if she was right with her guess of knife holders.


Yikes, sorry Marc, I completely missed that post. 

Close but no cigar. Rests they are, but rather for chop sticks, not knives. A very good guess indeed.

Apologies.


----------



## SINC

Hmm, what have we here?

http://instantnews.co/adorable-dachshunds-puppies-pose-mom-cutest-newborn-shoot-ever/


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the finale of the local rodeo, Science: Make the Best Steaks By Cooking Frozen Meat (No Thawing!) and When The Hindenburg Was The Height Of Luxe In-Flight Dining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'll place an order!
> 
> We've got an ancient waffle iron here, but TBH I'd be afraid to even plug the damn thing in. It is SO old that the wires are covered not in rubber but in what feels like thread or material ... and it's certainly not grounded. Last time I took my life in my hands and tried to use it, the results were unsatisfactory, to say the least ... I ended up having to pry the cook waffles off in bits and pieces. Not sure what I did wrong.
> 
> I had a noon till close (6:30 p.m.) shift at the store Saturday ... a very long shift on a very slow day. The beautiful spring weather is still holding, so I suspect a lot of people are spending their weekends outdoors. The mall will regain its attraction once the heat and humidity take over.
> 
> I'm being screamed at by a cat who insists he is starving to death. Kibble won't suffice, of course ... he's figured out where in my desk I keep the kitty snacks. :lmao:


Your order has been taken, Mona. See you next Sunday for Brunch here in The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, sorry Marc, I completely missed that post.
> 
> Close but no cigar. Rests they are, but rather for chop sticks, not knives. A very good guess indeed.
> 
> Apologies.


Interesting. I shall tell her. She is able to use chopsticks, whereas I stick to the use of a fork and spoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmm, what have we here?
> 
> http://instantnews.co/adorable-dachshunds-puppies-pose-mom-cutest-newborn-shoot-ever/


Sweet. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is not the answer that enlightens but the question." Eugene Ionesco


----------



## pm-r

VieleKatzen said:


> … …
> We've got an ancient waffle iron here, but TBH I'd be afraid to even plug the damn thing in. It is SO old that _*the wires are covered not in rubber but in what feels like thread or material ... and it's certainly not grounded. *_Last time I took my life in my hands and tried to use it, the results were unsatisfactory, to say the least ... I ended up having to pry the cook waffles off in bits and pieces. Not sure what I did wrong.
> … … …



Not to be an alarmist, and no real concern for any alarm, but that power cord is probably made up of cotton and asbestos fibers, but a cotton only cover. And it doesn't need a ground circuit, just like an electric iron doesn't, because they uses a resistance circuit, which is what makes them heat up.

Most electricity prefers to use it rather than your body. 

PS: You probably didn't use enough butter to prevent the dough from sticking. And if the hotplate is made of cast iron/cast aluminum, it needs to be seasoned properly. Then it will be better than any chemical non-stick surface!!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes, sorry Marc, I completely missed that post.
> 
> Close but no cigar. Rests they are, but rather for chop sticks, not knives. A very good guess indeed.
> 
> Apologies.




Yes, a vey good guess, but I dare say that whatzit? was an example of some very cheap wooden holders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video Do Honeybees Really Die When They Sting?, International Migratory Bird Day and isn't this erasing history?: Confederate Gen. Robert E. Lee Statue Removed In New Orleans.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video Do Honeybees Really Die When They Sting?, International Migratory Bird Day and isn't this erasing history?: Confederate Gen. Robert E. Lee Statue Removed In New Orleans.


JI wonder if they still have January 19th as a holiday in the 13 southern states of the Confederacy, which was Robert E. Lee's birthday? January 15th, which was Martin Luther King's birthday, is now a federal holiday in the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful sunrise this morning. Coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> JI wonder if they still have January 19th as a holiday in the 13 southern states of the Confederacy, which was Robert E. Lee's birthday? January 15th, which was Martin Luther King's birthday, is now a federal holiday in the US.


I just do not understand trying to erase history. Talk about climate denial, Civil War denial ranks right up there. It is to me, not unlike trying to erase World War II and the holocaust as never having happened. What's past is past but needs to be preserved. Imagine never a mention of slavery or the segregation movement in future people's record of their fellow man. We as a people have always learned from our mistakes. Sadly this is a mistake that will erase lessons for the future of mankind.


----------



## SINC

Today's riddle:

What do you call a dog magician?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Today's riddle:
> 
> What do you call a dog magician?




I believe they are called a _*labracadabrador*_.

Cringe!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just do not understand trying to erase history. Talk about climate denial, Civil War denial ranks right up there. It is to me, not unlike trying to erase World War II and the holocaust as never having happened. What's past is past but needs to be preserved. Imagine never a mention of slavery or the segregation movement in future people's record of their fellow man. We as a people have always learned from our mistakes. Sadly this is a mistake that will erase lessons for the future of mankind.


All too true, Don. I think that you meant the "integration movement" to end racial segregation.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I believe they are called a _*labracadabrador*_.
> 
> Cringe!!!


:lmao::lmao: Labracadoodles are also popular with magicians.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I believe they are called a _*labracadabrador*_.
> 
> Cringe!!!


Give the man a gold star!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> All too true, Don. I think that you meant the "integration movement" to end racial segregation.


Yep, I did so, sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Give the man a gold star!


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I did so, sorry.


No problem. I still liked what you said. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.storiesoftheday.net/5bVEe8Vg

Still makes me laugh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Want to focus on the NS election results. Going to be close. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Going to call it a night early. Want to focus on the NS election results. Going to be close. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.



I hope it turns out better than the recent mess that BC voters put the provincial government into.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a reader seeks help identifying a tree type, a video of some strange, but oddly satisfying music and Noah’s Ark Discovered? Researchers '99.9 Per Cent Certain'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a reader seeks help identifying a tree type, a video of some strange, but oddly satisfying music and Noah’s Ark Discovered? Researchers '99.9 Per Cent Certain'.


That would be an interesting discovery, Don. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope it turns out better than the recent mess that BC voters put the provincial government into.


When all the votes were counted early this morning, it was decided that there would be another Liberal majority government.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That would be an interesting discovery, Don. We shall see.


Indeed it would Marc. Might it even offer some validity to the stories contained in the Bible? 

And perhaps Patrick will be able to offer the identity of that tree this morning, given his botanical background?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it would Marc. Might it even offer some validity to the stories contained in the Bible?
> 
> And perhaps Patrick will be able to offer the identity of that tree this morning, given his botanical background?


As I said, we shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> … …
> And perhaps Patrick will be able to offer the identity of that tree this morning, given his botanical background?



I'm sorry Don, but my botanical identification is definitely not very good as I was involved more directly with equipment.

I was going to suggest it was possibly a Japanese Tree Lilac (or just japanese lilac) that's often used in landscaping and would like your climate there, but the flower and leaf shape and cluster isn't the same so I doubt that's what it might be.

I'm sure some of you good botanical ID readers will provide the proper answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Received a telephone call from an elderly, recently widowed aunt tonight. She is moving West, to the city where her son lives (same city where my brother lives). This is the last relative I have in this city ...

Okay, there is one couple here; the husband is technically a relative ... but they do not seem to socialize with his side of the family at all, so I'm not including them in the equation.

And yes, my mother is still here ... but on one of my last visits she was looking at me with a puzzled frown, and I said, "Do you know who I am?" After a minute or two, she said, "I'm not sure ..."

And no, she wasn't joking.



Ah well. Somewhere down the line I will be pulling up stakes and heading West too. Although not in a Bennett buggy.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, today on SAP we mark the beginning of our 10th year of publication with a look at how we have fared. Also a video of a man on a mission, an unusual view of mount Fuji and the Dutch King Reveals Secret Life As Part-Time Pilot On KLM Airline.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Received a telephone call from an elderly, recently widowed aunt tonight. She is moving West, to the city where her son lives (same city where my brother lives). This is the last relative I have in this city ...
> 
> Okay, there is one couple here; the husband is technically a relative ... but they do not seem to socialize with his side of the family at all, so I'm not including them in the equation.
> 
> And yes, my mother is still here ... but on one of my last visits she was looking at me with a puzzled frown, and I said, "Do you know who I am?" After a minute or two, she said, "I'm not sure ..."
> 
> And no, she wasn't joking.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well. Somewhere down the line I will be pulling up stakes and heading West too. Although not in a Bennett buggy.


Sorry to hear this, Mona. Is a "Bennett buggy" an old car used by those heading west during the Depression?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for/need some morning coffee?

Lunenburg's 264th birthday is coming up next week, so there will loads of treats in the morning each day.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, will take a double hit of caffeine toda.y thanx Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, will take a double hit of caffeine toda.y thanx Marc!


Coming right up, mon ami. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, mon ami. Enjoy.


Cool but some sun today. Might break our my new BBQ....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Cool but some sun today. Might break our my new BBQ....


Did you finally settle on the Weber, Rp?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Did you finally settle on the Weber, Rp?


No Don, Sears had a sale on Neopleans so I got one of those. Am quite happy with it so far.


----------



## eMacMan

This is a Bennett Buggy. From a display at the Remington Carriage House Museum in Cardston, AB.
View attachment 79129


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> No Don, Sears had a sale on Neopleans so I got one of those. Am quite happy with it so far.


As long as it meets your needs, all is well. Our Weber is now 10 years old and has bounced along in the storage bin of our RV for over 50K km and still going.

Last year the igniter switch wore out and I phoned Weber's 800 number to find out where I could buy a replacement. Turns out Weber looks after their customers as they shipped me a brand new total switch assembly at no cost with instructions on how to install it. 

Hard to beat service like that in this day and age for a decade old unit. :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> As long as it meets your needs, all is well. Our Weber is now 10 years old and has bounced along in the storage bin of our RV for over 50K km and still going.
> 
> Last year the igniter switch wore out and I phoned Weber's 800 number to find out where I could buy a replacement. Turns out Weber looks after their customers as they shipped me a brand new total switch assembly at no cost with instructions on how to install it.
> 
> Hard to beat service like that in this day and age for a decade old unit. :clap:


About once a year I have had to clean the igniter with a quick blast of compressed air. So far it keeps on ticking. Love the little guy. Can take it anywhere and heat is very even on the lower settings.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> No Don, Sears had a sale on Neopleans so I got one of those. Am quite happy with it so far.



We looked at some of the Neoplean and Weber BBQs last year amongst other brands for a replacement for our 40± old Wait model with its cast iron bow tie burner but found them quite overpriced for the features, even though they were on sale.

We finally lucked out on an all SS Sterling model on super sale at our local Home Hardware Store to clear it out of inventory, and it had all the features we wanted. And it was already assembled in the store and no additional charge. But we did need to borrow a friend along with his truck to get it home. And it maybe a bit bigger than we need but one doesn't need to use all the burners ay once!! ;-)
SterlingÂ®

I must say the build quality is excellent and well above most of the off-shore builds or imports, even if they might have a well known North America name.

The Sterling BBQs are made in Canada along with some other brands that are owned by the Onward Manufacturing Company Ltd.
Onward Manufacturing Company

Anyway, good BBQing to all…


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a reader seeks help identifying a tree type, . … …



Morning Don, did any of your SAP readers manage to identify the mystery tree correctly.

I haven't got to todays SAP yet in case it was mentioned there.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> This is a Bennett Buggy. From a display at the Remington Carriage House Museum in Cardston, AB.
> View attachment 79129


Thanks for the info, Bob. I was envisioning the car ............. albeit without the horse to pull it.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Mona. Is a "Bennett buggy" an old car used by those heading west during the Depression?


Yep. It was a car that had its engine (and often windows) removed and was hauled along by a horse (I've also seen a picture of one being pulled by an ox). They were named after then-Prime Minister Richard Bennett (1930-1935) who was blamed for the dire economic straits.

In the U.S. they were called Hoover carts, after President Herbert Hoover. 

I'll take some of that coffee, by the way. A double-large -- I can't seem to wake up today!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Yep. It was a car that had its engine (and often windows) removed and was hauled along by a horse (I've also seen a picture of one being pulled by an ox). They were named after then-Prime Minister Richard Bennett (1930-1935) who was blamed for the dire economic straits.
> 
> In the U.S. they were called Hoover carts, after President Herbert Hoover.
> 
> I'll take some of that coffee, by the way. A double-large -- I can't seem to wake up today!


Hoover carts I have heard of, Mona.

Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


Sleep well.

I need to either get more sleep tonight ... or have even more coffee tomorrow. I got zilch done today. *snore*


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Morning Don, did any of your SAP readers manage to identify the mystery tree correctly.
> 
> I haven't got to todays SAP yet in case it was mentioned there.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well now, that indeed took a twist!

One reader we will refer to as B correctly identified the tree as an Ohio Buckeye. 

In the meantime reader A returned to the tree location which happened to be in an Edmonton cemetery and noticed a stone on the far side of the tree. When the stone was investigated further, it solved the mystery for reader A before the correct ID by reader B reached reader A. I received an embarrassing email from reader A pleading insanity. Go figure.

This pic will explain what I am describing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing ............... our first TGIF pot of the month of June.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Sleep well.
> 
> I need to either get more sleep tonight ... or have even more coffee tomorrow. I got zilch done today. *snore*


Mona, we have plenty of coffee brewing throughout the day at The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome this June morning, my favourite month of summer. It is my birthday month (25), son Matt's (18) as well and to top it off grandson Jett (28) turns nine.

Today on SAP a magic video for Marc to enjoy, cool as old Blue Eyes and What Orwell Saw—and What He Missed—About Today’s World.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome this June morning, my favourite month of summer. It is my birthday month (25), son Matt's (18) as well and to top it off grandson Jett (28) turns nine.
> 
> Today on SAP a magic video for Marc to enjoy, cool as old Blue Eyes and What Orwell Saw—and What He Missed—About Today’s World.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.

Yes, we have a gala birthday party planned for you in The Café Chez Marc on the 25th. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome this June morning, my favourite month of summer. It is my birthday month (25), son Matt's (18) as well and to top it off grandson Jett (28) turns nine.
> 
> Today on SAP a magic video for Marc to enjoy, cool as old Blue Eyes and What Orwell Saw—and What He Missed—About Today’s World.


Sounds like June used to be in my family as well.  Mother, father, brother, grandfather. A few years ago nephew was added to the list (although father and grandfather are, alas, gone).

Dr. G, I will definitely have some coffee!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mona, coffee coming right up. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Our son Greg teamed up with two other musicians to write and sing a new song in a Halifax studio. Not exactly my kind of music, but much effort was put in to creating it.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our son Greg teamed up with two other musicians to write and sing a new song in a Halifax studio. Not exactly my kind of music, but much effort was put in to creating it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


:clap::clap::clap: "The music carries on ........"


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Our son Greg teamed up with two other musicians to write and sing a new song in a Halifax studio. Not exactly my kind of music, but much effort was put in to creating it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Don, interesting....musically there is a strong hint of Boston crossed with Damn Yankees which is quite a good mix I think. Vocally subtle Chris Cornell . Very good piece, I'd buy it.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Mona, coffee coming right up. Enjoy.


I'll take a double jumbo, thanks.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Our son Greg teamed up with two other musicians to write and sing a new song in a Halifax studio. Not exactly my kind of music, but much effort was put in to creating it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Very good.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'll take a double jumbo, thanks.


Coming right up, Mona. We also have Rp's special blend of Butter Toffee on hand as well. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and Deborah is out at the BBQ with some local chicken and her secret sauce. Molly is in a dog show here in Lunenburg tomorrow and Sunday, and should she win any points, drinks are on the house. If she does not obtain any CKC points, drinks are on Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Early show time tomorrow for Deborah and Molly. Wish them luck. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 18C and Deborah is out at the BBQ with some local chicken and her secret sauce. Molly is in a dog show here in Lunenburg tomorrow and Sunday, and should she win any points, drinks are on the house. If she does not obtain any CKC points, drinks are on Don.


My constant companion when outside sitting on the deck, Ely and I will be watching for results. The tab will indeed be covered, but it will come out of Ely's treat fund.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Ely's treat fund! Oh dear ... look at the reproachful gaze in that second photo ...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My constant companion when outside sitting on the deck, Ely and I will be watching for results. The tab will indeed be covered, but it will come out of Ely's treat fund.





VieleKatzen said:


> Ely's treat fund! Oh dear ... look at the reproachful gaze in that second photo ...


Sweet. Her treat fund???????????? What about all of your Keno winnings??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My constant companion when outside sitting on the deck, Ely and I will be watching for results. The tab will indeed be covered, but it will come out of Ely's treat fund.


Such sweet eyes. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to start helping Deborah groom Molly. Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP more of Al Popil's great rodeo shots, a musical video that you will enjoy even though you do not understand the language and a women shows a tow truck driver who's boss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Molly did nothing in this morning's show, but there is still the 140PM show for her. So, who is paying for the drinks today is still up in the air. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

What the hell! I'll buy.. should hit 80 here this weekend, with a chance of rain and.......what a surprise, thunderstorms. I don't think I've ever lived in a place that has so many.....this was the first place I have lived that actually gets them in the winter...how weird is that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> What the hell! I'll buy.. should hit 80 here this weekend, with a chance of rain and.......what a surprise, thunderstorms. I don't think I've ever lived in a place that has so many.....this was the first place I have lived that actually gets them in the winter...how weird is that.


Thank you, Rp. This morning's tab is $13,752.97 ............ and that is just for coffee ............... your Butter Toffee blend is a big hit.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, things are going well. My semester is done and I am waiting to see if I get pickup for a July session with Chinese students. I do confess I like sleeping in so if I don't get picked up no big deal. Got some lawn work to do today....which I hate, but such is home ownership.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, things are going well. My semester is done and I am waiting to see if I get pickup for a July session with Chinese students. I do confess I like sleeping in so if I don't get picked up no big deal. Got some lawn work to do today....which I hate, but such is home ownership.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Rain is falling so any gardening needs to be put off just now.

Molly did not do anything in the second show, so you will be sent today's tab.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Another early dog show tomorrow. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing as we await SAP to come online once again. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is up and ready to go with a video of a dog who knows 1,022 words a Mascot who tries to trick a cheerleader and of course the Sunday Whatzit? that may be far too easy.


----------



## SINC

I am suffering a wee bit today as I got a bad sunburn on my arms and legs yesterday at a car show. I had my sun block with me but got so busy taking pics that I forgot to use it until it was too late when I felt the burn. Haven't done that for many long years.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am suffering a wee bit today as I got a bad sunburn on my arms and legs yesterday at a car show. I had my sun block with me but got so busy taking pics that I forgot to use it until it was too late when I felt the burn. Haven't done that for many long years.


Sorry to hear about your sunburn, Don. It can't be pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is up and ready to go with a video of a dog who knows 1,022 words a Mascot who tries to trick a cheerleader and of course the Sunday Whatzit? that may be far too easy.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? 1022 words?????????? Our doxies know 2 words ......... no and cookie. 

The Whatzit pic looks like a macro shot of a zipper.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about your sunburn, Don. It can't be pleasant.


Not pleasant for sure, but one thing is for sure, there will be no wearing long pants for a couple of days until this heals a wee bit. Thank goodness I had on ankle socks and sneakers or my feet too would have been fried had I been wearing my sandals.

Keep in mind it was only a high of 20° yesterday and did not appear hot at all, so be careful in the sun these days folks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not pleasant for sure, but one thing is for sure, there will be no wearing long pants for a couple of days until this heals a wee bit. Thank goodness I had on ankle socks and sneakers or my feet too would have been fried had I been wearing my sandals.
> 
> Keep in mind it was only a high of 20° yesterday and did not appear hot at all, so be careful in the sun these days folks!


Good point, Don. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly just won a group 4th in the terrier group, so that takes Rp out of the offer to pay for drinks today. So, drinks are on the house today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Molly just won a group 4th in the terrier group, so that takes Rp out of the offer to pay for drinks today. So, drinks are on the house today. Enjoy.


Great news congrats to Molly.


----------



## Rps

Sunburn can sneak up on you for sure Don. I have a slight intolerance to the sun.....what a place for me to live.... but it does get sunny there as well doesn't it.


----------



## pm-r

_



and of course the Sunday Whatzit? that may be far too easy.

Click to expand...

_
I see Marc already nailed it with his answer:


> The Whatzit pic looks like a macro shot of a zipper.


Just to be a picky smart-ass, I'll add _a close-up shot of a *metal* zipper_. 



PS: It seems I haven't been getting any ehmac subscription emails the last days or so, shang included, and since I've been trying out my macOS Sierra. Maybe it's some new "feature" and there are a lot of those that have been removed that does not please me. 

Even Mail's highlighting linked message threading has been reduced even further to almost nonexistent compared to the Mavericks Mail version that worked just fine thanks Apple!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great news congrats to Molly.


Well, it gets you off the hook for today's drinks.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> I am suffering a wee bit today as I got a bad sunburn on my arms and legs yesterday at a car show. I had my sun block with me but got so busy taking pics that I forgot to use it until it was too late when I felt the burn. Haven't done that for many long years.


*OW* That is painful. Are you putting anything on it? I've heard that post-sunburn creams with aloe vera work pretty well. Can't swear on the basis of personal use, since I avoid the since like the proverbial vampire.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Molly just won a group 4th in the terrier group, so that takes Rp out of the offer to pay for drinks today. So, drinks are on the house today. Enjoy.


:clap: Congratulations to Molly!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> :clap: Congratulations to Molly!


Thank you, Mona. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I type this. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Mmmm, an early coffee, thanks Marc. Today on SAP a video on Japanese woodworking, a good idea whose time has come and did you know that tomatoes hate cucumbers?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Dull here today, could use a double shot of caffeine.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, this might just work. If only one had a doxie.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, a smile for you....maybe SAP worthy Don?

Teacher: "Kids, what does the chicken give you?"
Student: "Meat!"
Teacher: "Very good! Now what does the pig give you?"
Student: "Bacon!"
Teacher: "Great! And what does the fat cow give you?"
Student: "Homework!"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mmmm, an early coffee, thanks Marc. Today on SAP a video on Japanese woodworking, a good idea whose time has come and did you know that tomatoes hate cucumbers?


Yes, I know about the love/hate relationship amongst tomatoes and other veggies (even though a tomato is a fruit). I do companion planting in my garden. Toms love the peas I plant near them. :love2:


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Morning all, a smile for you....maybe SAP worthy Don?
> 
> Teacher: "Kids, what does the chicken give you?"
> Student: "Meat!"
> Teacher: "Very good! Now what does the pig give you?"
> Student: "Bacon!"
> Teacher: "Great! And what does the fat cow give you?"
> Student: "Homework!"


:lmao: And now you've got double homework!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Dull here today, could use a double shot of caffeine.


Morning, Rp. I shall join you. Only two weeks to go in my semester, so grading is starting to pick up as my grad students start a frenzy of postings.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. I shall join you. Only two weeks to go in my semester, so grading is starting to pick up as my grad students start a frenzy of postings.


Yes, for all those who think teaching is easy....try grading. I must admit grading is the least liked part of my job.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, this might just work. If only one had a doxie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Cute ........... but I would suggest a shovel or hand trowel instead of a doxie. Once they are allowed to dig in the garden, they keep up the digging. It is hard enough to break this inbred instinct (next to impossible, in fact), but I don't let them dig in certain places in the garden. They dig in the grass in hopes of uncovering a badger, which they never find, but it is hard to stop them if they scatter in three different places. Even Molly, a Glen of Imaal terrier, joins in the "fun game" of digging.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, a smile for you....maybe SAP worthy Don?
> 
> Teacher: "Kids, what does the chicken give you?"
> Student: "Meat!"
> Teacher: "Very good! Now what does the pig give you?"
> Student: "Bacon!"
> Teacher: "Great! And what does the fat cow give you?"
> Student: "Homework!"


tptptptp

And you being a teacher, Rp ..................


----------



## Rps

How about this...

A tramp knocks on the door of an inn known as St. George and the Dragon. The landlady answers. “Could you give a poor man something to eat?” asks the tramp.

“No!” yells the woman, slamming the door in his face. A few minutes later, he knocks again. “Now what do you want?” the woman asks.

“Could I have a few words with George?”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> How about this...
> 
> A tramp knocks on the door of an inn known as St. George and the Dragon. The landlady answers. “Could you give a poor man something to eat?” asks the tramp.
> 
> “No!” yells the woman, slamming the door in his face. A few minutes later, he knocks again. “Now what do you want?” the woman asks.
> 
> “Could I have a few words with George?”


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow, for some coffee, SAP promos and Rp's jokes as he headlines at the "What's up Dachs" Comedy Club. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow, for some coffee, SAP promos and Rp's jokes as he headlines at the "What's up Dachs" Comedy Club. Paix, mes amis.


Gotta thank Rp for those two as I was running low for stuff on SAP!


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP fishermen see a giant ray, a guy who lives on a hill invents a special lawn mower and Donald up or Donald down.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today on SAP fishermen see a giant ray, a guy who lives on a hill invents a special lawn mower and Donald up or Donald down.


Morning, Don. Looks like an interesting SAP this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early to the sound of foghorns. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget.


----------



## SINC

Bright sun and nary a cloud this morning. Best I get in my walk early. 

A reminder to the dummy: *Use your sun block today!*


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, maybe for poetry corner...one of my fav Ogden Nash poems which I use in my ESL lessons...

A one "L" Lama, he's a priest
A two "L" Llama, he's a beast
But I would bet my silk pyjamas
There isnt' any three "L" Lllamas.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Yes, for all those who think teaching is easy....try grading. I must admit grading is the least liked part of my job.


I took a TESL course shortly after I lost my journalism job ... I found setting up lesson plans to be the most nerve-wracking part of the job. Although perhaps it gets better with time.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Lest we forget.



When I was at the weekly, we did a special edition and got to talk to some survivors of the Second World War. I've still got that edition. The stories were horrific.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I took a TESL course shortly after I lost my journalism job ... I found setting up lesson plans to be the most nerve-wracking part of the job. Although perhaps it gets better with time.


All too true, Mona. I don't do formal lesson plans anymore, but each of my online grad courses has a monograph that I wrote, which are 100+ pages.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> When I was at the weekly, we did a special edition and got to talk to some survivors of the Second World War. I've still got that edition. The stories were horrific.


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Rps

Marc and Don, i think you may like this......please forgive its somewhat political nature...

https://youtu.be/Hz7SfkhJe74


----------



## Rps

VieleKatzen said:


> I took a TESL course shortly after I lost my journalism job ... I found setting up lesson plans to be the most nerve-wracking part of the job. Although perhaps it gets better with time.


Mona, it does. Question for you...did you finish your course? There seems to be lots of ESL jobs here I n Windsor and......most importantly....having a TESL is a transferable skill. Might be worth looking into, but in Ontario it is best to complete courses sanctioned by TESL Ontario.. You can go to their site for information.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc and Don, i think you may like this......please forgive its somewhat political nature...
> 
> https://youtu.be/Hz7SfkhJe74


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Rp, put this in the American thread as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc and Don, i think you may like this......please forgive its somewhat political nature...
> 
> https://youtu.be/Hz7SfkhJe74


I am afraid any humour in that clip is completely lost on me Rp. Since I despise opera, I cannot even bear to get past the first 30 seconds. Perhaps for one who can abide the noise they call music would understand, but not moi. 

As for your poem, loved it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of foghorns in the Lunenburg Harbor. OtHD coffee is now brewing. Later .........


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video on how to catch fish. In a sewer. Go figure.


----------



## Rps

Rps said:


> Mona, it does. Question for you...did you finish your course? There seems to be lots of ESL jobs here I n Windsor and......most importantly....having a TESL is a transferable skill. Might be worth looking into, but in Ontario it is best to complete courses sanctioned by TESL Ontario.. You can go to their site for information.


Worth looking into.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video on how to catch fish. In a sewer. Go figure.


XX)


----------



## Rps

An afternoon smile

A police officer in a small town stopped a motorist who was speeding down Main Street. 
'But officer, 'the man began, 'I can explain.'

'Quiet!' snapped the officer.' I'm going to let you spend the night in jail until the chief gets back.' 
'But, officer, I just wanted to say, '

'And I said be quiet! you're going to jail!'

A few hours later the officer looked in on his prisoner and said, 'Lucky for you, the chief's at his daughter's wedding. he'll be in a good mood when he gets back.'

'Don't count on it, 'answered the guy in the cell.' I'm the groom.'

Yeah I know, you saw this one coming......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> An afternoon smile
> 
> A police officer in a small town stopped a motorist who was speeding down Main Street.
> 'But officer, 'the man began, 'I can explain.'
> 
> 'Quiet!' snapped the officer.' I'm going to let you spend the night in jail until the chief gets back.'
> 'But, officer, I just wanted to say, '
> 
> 'And I said be quiet! you're going to jail!'
> 
> A few hours later the officer looked in on his prisoner and said, 'Lucky for you, the chief's at his daughter's wedding. he'll be in a good mood when he gets back.'
> 
> 'Don't count on it, 'answered the guy in the cell.' I'm the groom.'
> 
> Yeah I know, you saw this one coming......


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there is some toast and home made strawberry jam as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, count me in on that home made jam, love strawberries. And a coffee to boot please.

Spent six hours yesterday cleaning the exterior of the motor home, with the help of two friends, to get it ready to head to Saskatchewan next month for Ann's family reunion. It will be held in Windthorst in conjunction with that small village's Canada 150 celebrations being held on the July 15th weekend.

It is being held on that date so many residents can attend official events in other locales on July first.

Now all I have to do is clean all the glass inside and out and wax and polish the front. It looks like new again now, but will be even better once I am done. At 30° here today, I may only work on the inside in the A/C and leave the exterior for a cooler day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video taking a look at the Black Panther mystery, a jerk shows his stuff at a baseball game and Do You Know How To Light A Fire?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? We were to have a family reunion here with all of Deborah's brothers and her sister coming here to Lunenburg. However, it fell through. Now it looks as if she and I will go to Calgary and have the family reunion there.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? We were to have a family reunion here with all of Deborah's brothers and her sister coming here to Lunenburg. However, it fell through. Now it looks as if she and I will go to Calgary and have the family reunion there.


But, but, what about the doxies? Who will look after them?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video taking a look at the Black Panther mystery, a jerk shows his stuff at a baseball game and Do You Know How To Light A Fire?


Don, I think I saw that game where the guy swipes the ball from the young boy.


----------



## Rps

A morning smile, SAP worthy I think.....

I bought some shoes from a drug dealer. I don't know what he laced them with, but I've been tripping all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> But, but, what about the doxies? Who will look after them?


We will just let them outside and fend for themselves while we are gone. Maybe they will bring down a deer or two for meat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A morning smile, SAP worthy I think.....
> 
> I bought some shoes from a drug dealer. I don't know what he laced them with, but I've been tripping all day.


An oldie but a goodie. :lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video taking a look at the Black Panther mystery, a jerk shows his stuff at a baseball game and Do You Know How To Light A Fire?


We actually have a neighbour we call smokey Joe. Whenever he fires off his woodburner, he lays a cloud of smoke over the entire valley and it continues for about 15 minutes. Not needed and not cool!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We actually have a neighbour we call smokey Joe. Whenever he fires off his woodburner, he lays a cloud of smoke over the entire valley and it continues for about 15 minutes. Not needed and not cool!


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to take the doxies outside before this morning's rain starts to fall. TGIF coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Another day and more work to do, but fortunately inside the motor home. Yesterday took me three hours to do all the glass in and out and clean the roof vents. Today the job is to oil down all the oak woodwork to make it look like new.

Also today on SAP a mash up video spoof of Folsom Prison Blues, a giraffe is surprised by leaves and Why Finland's 'Forest Schools' Are Great For Kids.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee. Molly is from Finland ............. maybe this is why she loves to play out in the snow.


----------



## SINC

I think kids today need more of that type of lifestyle. when we were kids we made out own fun and played outdoors all day long, winter and summer included. Today's kids are over protected and parents need to loosen up. And yes, the world is a more dangerous place, but living in fear is not healthy. Much can be done within a safe setting within neighbourhoods if parents tried more.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think kids today need more of that type of lifestyle. when we were kids we made out own fun and played outdoors all day long, winter and summer included. Today's kids are over protected and parents need to loosen up. And yes, the world is a more dangerous place, but living in fear is not healthy. Much can be done within a safe setting within neighbourhoods if parents tried more.


All valid points, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Re the surprise birthday party for Don, his gifts are starting to come in so that I can hide them in our back room. Take a look at what I have been able to get him .................. cool. I also got him some tickets to their last game of the year in Regina. Temps might be a bit cool at game time, just like last year's final game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Re the surprise birthday party for Don


That is quite a collection Marc, I bet I will be surprised.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a fidgeting cat, Bill Gates and Warren Buffet testing mattresses and the New Amazon Building In Seattle Will Include A Homeless Shelter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is quite a collection Marc, I bet I will be surprised.


Just wait until you see what Ann got you!!!!!!!!!!   :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, re "the New Amazon Building In Seattle Will Include A Homeless Shelter", nice to see some good news for a change these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Fresh coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


Maybe some iced coffee this morning as we are to hit 35c today and for the next week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe some iced coffee this morning as we are to hit 35c today and for the next week or so.


Yikes!!!!!!!!!! Sunny and 22C here, but no real humidity to speak of and a nice ocean breeze. Cold drinks for you for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sam Panopoulos, Canadian inventor of Hawaiian pizza, dies at 83 - CBC News - Latest Canada, World, Entertainment and Business News

Sad. I LOVE pineapple on any pizza ............. or just about anything else as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, it is Sunday and you know what that means on SAP . . . Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all, it is Sunday and you know what that means on SAP . . . Whatzit?


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee.

I think I actually have something just like the picture on Whatzit. When I wore a wrist watch, the metal band was always coming off. I could never get it back on. A jeweler sold me a device like that. I have no idea what it was/is called, but it helped me to put the little spring-loaded bar through the band and back on the watch. Not sure if it has a name, but the picture looks just like what I bought from the jeweler. I might be way off on my guess, but I shall look for that little tool. I don't wear watches anymore so the band has not come off of the watch .......... thus, I have had no need for this little tool. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Hot here today with a temp in the 35c range.......again! That is a good guess Marc, I was thinking it was one of those metal etching hobby tools.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Hot here today with a temp in the 35c range.......again! That is a good guess Marc, I was thinking it was one of those metal etching hobby tools.


Yikes, that is hot, Rp. Is this with or without a humidex reading?????????

You are probably right. My guess was a wild one based on something I bought to fix the little spring bar to attach my watchband to the watch. They look alike which is why I guess it as such. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes, that is hot, Rp. Is this with or without a humidex reading?????????
> 
> You are probably right. My guess was a wild one based on something I bought to fix the little spring bar to attach my watchband to the watch. They look alike which is why I guess it as such. We shall see.


Well Marc, I have to inform you that you are absolutely correct with that guess. In fact the tool is called a watch-band spring pin tool, or sometimes called a spring-bar tool.

Way to go! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise up and face the new day. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, I have to inform you that you are absolutely correct with that guess. In fact the tool is called a watch-band spring pin tool, or sometimes called a spring-bar tool.
> 
> Way to go! :clap:


Really????? That was just a lucky guess on my part based on something I bought to repair my watch band spring. Had no idea that it had a name, just a use. 

So, all cold drinks are on the house today at The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Rps

Good going Marc with your guess! We are sitting at 32c right now but the d x will bump it to 37c today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good going Marc with your guess! We are sitting at 32c right now but the d x will bump it to 37c today.


Thanks, Rp. 

We are at 22C with sunshine and a nice ocean breeze. Our humidex reading is 23C, so it is still good weather to work out in the garden.


----------



## Rps

You know you are having a bad day when you are having dinner with Garry Kasporov (world chess champion) and there is a checkered tablecloth, and it takes him two hours to pass you the salt.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> You know you are having a bad day when you are having dinner with Garry Kasporov (world chess champion) and there is a checkered tablecloth, and it takes him two hours to pass you the salt.


:lmao:

Went to visit Mom today. I stopped to pick up an order of sweet potato fries, and got there at 12:15. They had already removed her from the dining room and were putting her to bed for her afternoon nap. *sigh*

Their meal hours seem to be both early and somewhat erratic. I think in future I need to get there by 11:45 at the latest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You know you are having a bad day when you are having dinner with Garry Kasporov (world chess champion) and there is a checkered tablecloth, and it takes him two hours to pass you the salt.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Went to visit Mom today. I stopped to pick up an order of sweet potato fries, and got there at 12:15. They had already removed her from the dining room and were putting her to bed for her afternoon nap. *sigh*
> 
> Their meal hours seem to be both early and somewhat erratic. I think in future I need to get there by 11:45 at the latest.


Sorry to hear this, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very productive day gardening. Deborah set out and planted about 20 bedding plants, and I put out the last of my tomato plants. I now have 20 plants of varying varieties (mainly Scotia, which are heirloom tomato plants and grow very well here).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Mona.


Thanks, Dr. G. I will keep it in mind for the future, especially if I am bringing something ... better to be too early than too late. They were freshly made sweet potato fries, so it won't hurt if they cool off a fair bit before she reaches for one.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thanks, Dr. G. I will keep it in mind for the future, especially if I am bringing something ... better to be too early than too late. They were freshly made sweet potato fries, so it won't hurt if they cool off a fair bit before she reaches for one.


A good idea, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early this morning thanks to a deer in a neighbor's garden and our ever vigilant doxies. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a doodle faceplant, anyone but a certain guy and an amazing nine year old singer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a doodle faceplant, anyone but a certain guy and an amazing nine year old singer.


That was quite the faceplant, Don.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That was quite the faceplant, Don.


It reminded me of Ely, Marc, she does the same thing when she chases a large ball.


----------



## Rps

Hot, again today, so how hot is it.....
the cows are giving evaporated milk. 
the chickens are laying hard-boiled eggs 
I saw a dog chasing a cat and they were both walkin' 
hot water now comes out of both taps. 
every time I think about ice, water pours out of my ears. 
you actually burn your hand opening the car door. 
you realize that asphalt has a liquid state. 
the birds have to use potholders to pull worms out of the ground. 
the potatoes cook underground, and all you have to do to have lunch is to pull one out and add butter, salt and pepper.
farmers are feeding their chickens crushed ice to keep them from laying hard-boiled eggs. the cows are giving evaporated milk.
you start buying stock in Gatorade.
the trees are whistling for the dogs.
you start putting ice cubes in your water bed. 
you no longer associate bridges (or rivers) with water. you can say 113 degrees without fainting. 
Satan decided to take the day off. 
the four seasons are: tolerable, hot, really hot and ARE YOU KIDDING ME?! 
you eat hot chilies to cool your mouth off. 
your dream house is any house in Alaska. 
you can make instant sun tea. 
your car overheats before you drive it. 
hot water now comes out of both taps. 
you learn that a seat belt makes a pretty good branding iron. 
the temperature drops below 95, you feel a bit chilly. 
you've experienced condensation on your butt from the hot water in the toilet bowl. 
you would give anything to be able to splash cold water on your face.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It reminded me of Ely, Marc, she does the same thing when she chases a large ball.


:lmao::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hot, again today, so how hot is it.....
> the cows are giving evaporated milk.
> the chickens are laying hard-boiled eggs
> I saw a dog chasing a cat and they were both walkin'
> hot water now comes out of both taps.
> every time I think about ice, water pours out of my ears.
> you actually burn your hand opening the car door.
> you realize that asphalt has a liquid state.
> the birds have to use potholders to pull worms out of the ground.
> the potatoes cook underground, and all you have to do to have lunch is to pull one out and add butter, salt and pepper.
> farmers are feeding their chickens crushed ice to keep them from laying hard-boiled eggs. the cows are giving evaporated milk.
> you start buying stock in Gatorade.
> the trees are whistling for the dogs.
> you start putting ice cubes in your water bed.
> you no longer associate bridges (or rivers) with water. you can say 113 degrees without fainting.
> Satan decided to take the day off.
> the four seasons are: tolerable, hot, really hot and ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!
> you eat hot chilies to cool your mouth off.
> your dream house is any house in Alaska.
> you can make instant sun tea.
> your car overheats before you drive it.
> hot water now comes out of both taps.
> you learn that a seat belt makes a pretty good branding iron.
> the temperature drops below 95, you feel a bit chilly.
> you've experienced condensation on your butt from the hot water in the toilet bowl.
> you would give anything to be able to splash cold water on your face.


XX):lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a guy in great condition shows us how good he is and the death of bees explained.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Interesting SAP article re global warming and the rise of the sea levels. Scary actually.  Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing, but since it is getting very warm here, we are making our own version of ice tea and ice caps (just like Tim Horton's, but without all the sugar). Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a guy in great condition shows us how good he is and the death of bees explained.


Speaking of dying.....feeling a little warped today so....

I want to die peacefully in my sleep, like my grandfather.. Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of cars, I am off to Nipawin, SK. to pick up a car that I am buying to add to my collection. I came across a 1984 Buick Regal with only 67,000 km on the clock that belonged to the friend of my old friend in Nipawin. He is a hobbiest and restores old vehicles, but due to Parkinson's he has to reduce his fleet. He just spent $1,500 on the Buick bringing it back to like new mechanical condition and agreed to sell it to me for that amount. So in fact the vehicle is free to a good home provided I pay for the repairs to make it fully roadworthy. My camping buddy from Calgary is coming up Thursday to overnight here and then we head for Nipawin early Friday morning, pick up the car Friday evening, overnight there and return here Saturday. It is 715 km one way, so hopefully we can make it with a fuel stop in about 7 hours.

I will be one pooped puppy by Saturday night after two full days behind the wheel, but we can celebrate with a couple of beers and a burger and then my pal can return home to Calgary on Sunday morning.


----------



## Rps

That sounds like fun! I almost had the car of my dreams awhile ago, an Aston Martin DB5, but finding a good mechanic is a job in itself. Also loved the Volvo P1800. Almost bought a Chevy SSR......but it was not to my wife's liking.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Speaking of dying.....feeling a little warped today so....
> 
> I want to die peacefully in my sleep, like my grandfather.. Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car.


XX)

Get out of the heat and humidity, Rp. Go down to Georgia and sit under a peach tree. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. Cool car.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> XX)
> 
> Get out of the heat and humidity, Rp. Go down to Georgia and sit under a peach tree. :love2:


Marc, we were down in GA this February and they have road signs which tell you about the YTD traffic fatalities in the state. On Feb 4th they had already had 350......unbelieveable...... not sure if Ontario has that many in a whole year....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> That sounds like fun! I almost had the car of my dreams awhile ago, an Aston Martin DB5, but finding a good mechanic is a job in itself. Also loved the Volvo P1800. Almost bought a Chevy SSR......but it was not to my wife's liking.....


Yeah, sedans are not in much demand as collector cars, but with mileage this low, I could not resist. It will make a fine second vehicle for us now that we gave the van to our youngest son to haul his kids around. I intend to sell the 49 Meteor to make garage space for it and the Suzuki. Besides, I can insure it through Haggerty collector cars for about $200 a year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, we were down in GA this February and they have road signs which tell you about the YTD traffic fatalities in the state. On Feb 4th they had already had 350......unbelieveable...... not sure if Ontario has that many in a whole year....


Wow. Still, it might be cooler in GA than ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> That sounds like fun! I almost had the car of my dreams awhile ago, an Aston Martin DB5, but finding a good mechanic is a job in itself. Also loved the Volvo P1800. Almost bought a Chevy SSR......but it was not to my wife's liking.....




You are quite correct with finding a properly trained mechanic to work on such a car.

I was lucky enough to work with one such mechanic and there were a few Astons in the Victoria BC area and he was basically the mechanic for all of them. The dealer's mechanics might have been able to change the oil and/or spark plugs, but not too much more.

At least the DB5s were more comfortable than most of the earlier models that were about as comfortable to drive as a sheet of plywood on wheels, and without any springs or shocks. But they were a fun blast to drive!!!

I had completely forgotten about the Chevy SSR and I was never a fan of old American sleds but I sure hope Don enjoys his new find, and it doesn't fight with his Ford in the garage.

I eventually bought Bill the mechanics 1960 MGA 1600 that he raced and it was the fastest car in it's class for conference racing for four+ years. It was a blast to drive but too small when the family grew. I sure wish I still had it to drive about!!!


EDIT:
A photo of a 1960 MGA 1600 just like mine, just in case no one knew what they looked like…



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> You are quite correct with finding a properly trained mechanic to work on such a car.
> 
> I was lucky enough to work with one such mechanic and there were a few Astons in the Victoria BC area and he was basically the mechanic for all of them. The dealer's mechanics might have been able to change the oil and/or spark plugs, but not too much more.
> 
> At least the DB5s were more comfortable than most of the earlier models that were about as comfortable to drive as a sheet of plywood on wheels, and without any springs or shocks. But they were a fun blast to drive!!!
> 
> I had completely forgotten about the Chevy SSR and I was never a fan of old American sleds but I sure hope Don enjoys his new find, and it doesn't fight with his Ford in the garage.
> 
> I eventually bought Bill the mechanics 1960 MGA 1600 that he raced and it was the fastest car in it's class for conference racing for four+ years. It was a blast to drive but too small when the family grew. I sure wish I still had it to drive about!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> A photo of a 1960 MGA 1600 just like mine, just in case no one knew what they looked like…
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


My mother had the same vintage MG, only in white.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> My mother had the same vintage MG, only in white.


This was like my first sports car, a 1961 Triumph TR3A. I had it for two years and sold it when I got married. Had the red hardtop and soft top / tonneau in white with the red interior.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just ordered a chicken and an egg from Amazon.ca. I'll let you know.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I just ordered a chicken and an egg from Amazon.ca. I'll let you know.



Either of these perhaps…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Either of these perhaps…???


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The heat and humidity today really drained me. It is still 24C with a bit of an ocean breeze. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Hot, again today, so how hot is it.....
> the cows are giving evaporated milk.
> the chickens are laying hard-boiled eggs
> I saw a dog chasing a cat and they were both walkin'
> hot water now comes out of both taps.
> every time I think about ice, water pours out of my ears.
> you actually burn your hand opening the car door.
> you realize that asphalt has a liquid state.
> the birds have to use potholders to pull worms out of the ground.
> the potatoes cook underground, and all you have to do to have lunch is to pull one out and add butter, salt and pepper.
> farmers are feeding their chickens crushed ice to keep them from laying hard-boiled eggs. the cows are giving evaporated milk.
> you start buying stock in Gatorade.
> the trees are whistling for the dogs.
> you start putting ice cubes in your water bed.
> you no longer associate bridges (or rivers) with water. you can say 113 degrees without fainting.
> Satan decided to take the day off.
> the four seasons are: tolerable, hot, really hot and ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!
> you eat hot chilies to cool your mouth off.
> your dream house is any house in Alaska.
> you can make instant sun tea.
> your car overheats before you drive it.
> hot water now comes out of both taps.
> you learn that a seat belt makes a pretty good branding iron.
> the temperature drops below 95, you feel a bit chilly.
> you've experienced condensation on your butt from the hot water in the toilet bowl.
> you would give anything to be able to splash cold water on your face.


:lmao::lmao:
My favourite one is: "the four seasons are: tolerable, hot, really hot and ARE YOU KIDDING ME?! "



Rps said:


> I want to die peacefully in my sleep, like my grandfather.. Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car.


:lmao::clap:
Sounds a bit like my dad's driving ... like the time he drove his car down the SIDEWALK. Luckily it was almost dark out and the local police were elsewhere ...

-*-*-*

The only car I've ever wanted to own is an original VW Beetle. Of course, then I'd have to learn to drive standard ...


----------



## SINC

When I took my drivers licence test back in 1960 in Saskatchewan, one could not take the test using an automatic transmission vehicle. You had to use a standard transmission. It is too bad they changed the law. 

Part of the skill of driving involves knowing how to properly use a standard before progressing to the automatic and understanding the purpose of downshifting. 

For one thing it saves the wear and tear on brakes, even using an automatic, but that skill is lost on people who have only driven automatics. I downshift when stopping every time I drive using either my standard or my automatic transmission vehicles. For example, my automatic Suzuki 4 x 4 went over 200K before it needed a brake job and then only the front pads were required.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some ducklings are fascinated by a yoyo, a look back at the humour of Andy Rooney on bottled water and How The Smell Of Rain Happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Always loved watching Andy Rooney on 60 Minutes on CBS Sunday nights. Now, where is my yoyo????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don I agree on driving, you should be able to use a standard.....they don't seem to be going out of style. Not to be pedantic, but isn't the first A in a number found in " One Hundred And One?


----------



## VieleKatzen

I'd love some coffee, Dr. G.!

My mother drove a standard almost all her life. She tried to teach me, but it was something less than successful. She had done it for so long it was automatic to her and she literally couldn't explain it ... she said it was like trying to explain to somebody, in intricate detail, how to walk. We made it around the block two times, if I remember correctly, before she decided her car had had enough punishment and called a halt.


----------



## Rps

I learne long ago the best person to teach someone driving is not a parent.....


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'd love some coffee, Dr. G.!
> 
> My mother drove a standard almost all her life. She tried to teach me, but it was something less than successful. She had done it for so long it was automatic to her and she literally couldn't explain it ... she said it was like trying to explain to somebody, in intricate detail, how to walk. We made it around the block two times, if I remember correctly, before she decided her car had had enough punishment and called a halt.


Coffee coming right up, Mona.

A friend of mine tried to teach me to drive his VW bug, which was a standard. When I could not engage it into first he told me to get out of his car as the driver. I finally learned on an automatic in 1983 and that is all I have driven since that time.


----------



## pm-r

> _The only car I've ever wanted to own is an original VW Beetle. Of course, then I'd have to learn to drive standard ..._



In that case, you would also have to learn how to use their gateless gear shifter that felt and acted like it was imbedded in some soft, loose rubber!!!

Definitely NOT a definite or fast shifter to use. :-(

Then there were the godawful three pedals all crammed closely together. Deadly if one wore large size shoes!!!

And no, I won't bother mentioning their "heater", or at least that's what it was called for some unknown reason. I think it was just installed to annoy the owner/driver and make a godawful stinky smell.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> In that case, you would also have to learn how to use their gateless gear shifter that felt and acted like it was imbedded in some soft, loose rubber!!!
> 
> Definitely NOT a definite or fast shifter to use. :-(
> 
> Then there were the godawful three pedals all crammed closely together. Deadly if one wore large size shoes!!!
> 
> And no, I won't bother mentioning their "heater", or at least that's what it was called for some unknown reason. I think it was just installed to annoy the owner/driver and make a godawful stinky smell.


My mother had a Beetle, it was fun to drive. Now if you want to talk about weird pedals and their positioning in a vehicle, try the Renault 16....man was that a weird feeling car to drive.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee coming right up, Mona.
> 
> A friend of mine tried to teach me to drive his VW bug, which was a standard. When I could not engage it into first he told me to get out of his car as the driver. I finally learned on an automatic in 1983 and that is all I have driven since that time.


And the reason you may still be friends is....................................... you got out of the car?


----------



## Rps

A musical moment. Many of you know that I play the banjo. While I'm not a Country or Bluegrass fan I find the banjo fun to play. So here is a lesson on how to play the Beatles 8 Days A Week. I have been trying to learn this song and the gentleman here makes it look easy..........................sigh!

https://youtu.be/K9iBoTi37Vo


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And the reason you may still be friends is....................................... you got out of the car?


Well, I offered to pay for the gas I used in this "lesson". Since gas was 33 US cents a gallon back then I gave him a penny but did not ask for change. Luckily, I did not strip his gears or it would have cost me much more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A musical moment. Many of you know that I play the banjo. While I'm not a Country or Bluegrass fan I find the banjo fun to play. So here is a lesson on how to play the Beatles 8 Days A Week. I have been trying to learn this song and the gentleman here makes it look easy..........................sigh!
> 
> https://youtu.be/K9iBoTi37Vo


I love banjo music, Rp .................. along with bagpipe music. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don I agree on driving, you should be able to use a standard.....they don't seem to be going out of style. Not to be pedantic, but isn't the first A in a number found in " One Hundred And One?


Not the way I count Rp. One hundred one, one hundred two, etc. Never saw a newspaper type ever use the 'and' word in numbers when writing either.


----------



## SINC

When I drive a standard, I only use the clutch to shift into reverse or low. From low on up through the gears I rely on feel with no clutch to move upward through the gears by simply shifting at the point of engine and tranny rpm blend. Same thing on the way down, but again must use the clutch to stop or start.

Most truckers do not use the clutch in their big rigs and haven't for years. I was taught this skill by a trucker way back in the early 60s and have used it ever since. In a trucker's case, not having to use the clutch saves much time on the road and wear and tear on the left leg.

It is tricky to master though. Not everyone gets the feel of it and that feel is critical to not grinding gears.

Then of course there are the older 'crash box' transmissions in big trucks and cars previous to the syncromesh trannies of today. That calls for double clutching on every shift, another refined move to learn and master involving engine rpm. I guess that is why I can drive most anything.


----------



## pm-r

> _not having to use the clutch saves much time on the road and wear and tear on the left leg._



…and the clutch and the throwout bearing… ;-)

But thank gosh for those synchromesh trannies. 

But I often did the same thing with my motorbike that didn't have any such synchromesh tranny, but they were also geared down via the chain drive.


----------



## pm-r

_



A musical moment. Many of you know that I play the banjo.

Click to expand...

_

Sorry but… ;-)


----------



## VieleKatzen

^^^ :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myhnAZFR1po


----------



## VieleKatzen

Run faster, I hear banjos ... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4xLolOI9Po&t=61s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4xLolOI9Po&t=61s[/ame]



The video quality is awful but it's the audio that really matters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mona, what are your thoughts about bagpipes?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Mona, what are your thoughts about bagpipes?


I love them ... although perhaps not indoors. 

Sleep well, Dr. G.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a carpenter up to a trick, the joy of one night and How To Get The Most Of A Tasting Room Visit.

I have a severely swollen knee that developed over night so am off to the doc's office when it opens this morning at 9:00. Since it is my right knee I need to know I can still drive to Nipawin tomorrow to pick up my car. I can barely walk, so something has to be done.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of a carpenter up to a trick, the joy of one night and How To Get The Most Of A Tasting Room Visit.
> 
> I have a severely swollen knee that developed over night so am off to the doc's office when it opens this morning at 9:00. Since it is my right knee I need to know I can still drive to Nipawin tomorrow to pick up my car. I can barely walk, so something has to be done.


Sorry to hear about your knee, Don. Did you bang it? Fluid retention?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready for consumption. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

" Piglet noticed that even though he had a Very Small Heart, it could hold a rather large amount of Gratitude."

A. A. Milne


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of a carpenter up to a trick, the joy of one night and How To Get The Most Of A Tasting Room Visit.
> 
> I have a severely swollen knee that developed over night so am off to the doc's office when it opens this morning at 9:00. Since it is my right knee I need to know I can still drive to Nipawin tomorrow to pick up my car. I can barely walk, so something has to be done.


*OW* Hope it's not serious.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready for consumption. Enjoy.


COFFFFEEEEEE ...

Had to get up at 7:30 a.m. to wait for a plumber to drop in. I think he was here for 5 minutes. Bill (including tax) : $90. 

Oh well, considering what the bill probably would've been if I'd tried to fix things myself ...


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about your knee, Don. Did you bang it? Fluid retention?


Did not do anything to it that I know of except a lot of climbing up and down on ladders washing and waxing the motor home a few days back. It was normal this morning after I lay in bed all night, but as I move about it has become sore again. The swelling has gone down, but the pain is sharp if I move the wrong way. I have full range of movement and as long as I don't walk too much, it is OK. Another hour to go until the clinic opens so we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> COFFFFEEEEEE ...
> 
> Had to get up at 7:30 a.m. to wait for a plumber to drop in. I think he was here for 5 minutes. Bill (including tax) : $90.
> 
> Oh well, considering what the bill probably would've been if I'd tried to fix things myself ...


That is $1080 an hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did not do anything to it that I know of except a lot of climbing up and down on ladders washing and waxing the motor home a few days back. It was normal this morning after I lay in bed all night, but as I move about it has become sore again. The swelling has gone down, but the pain is sharp if I move the wrong way. I have full range of movement and as long as I don't walk too much, it is OK. Another hour to go until the clinic opens so we shall see.


Bon chance, mon ami. I have a bone spur in my left knee, so I know about that jolt of pain every so often when you move the "wrong" way.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don, hope the knee gets better. Knees can be nagging can't they? Marc just looking at the standings and thinking the Giants might be done....sell mode I think. My Braves are falling into the done zone as well. What I don't get is the Nats. They really need relief pitching as their bull pen is dreadful......but can they get runs! The Mets need apen as well....so does Atlanta, might be the only thing that saves the Nats is everyone needs relief pitching. I bet there will tons of moves at the trading deadline......you think the Giants are in clear mode?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bon chance, mon ami. I have a bone spur in my left knee, so I know about that jolt of pain every so often when you move the "wrong" way.


Back from doc. Arthritis attack. Waiting for pharmacy to fill prescription for Arthrotec. He says go ahead and drive. No issue once pill kicks in.


----------



## pm-r

_



I have a severely swollen knee that developed over night so am off to the doc's office when it opens this morning at 9:00.

Click to expand...

_
I sure hope it's certainly not anything like the pain and swelling I had in my left knee last month. It was excruciating painful and I was almost totally immobilized. 

Finally, it has calmed down to a just barely sore and tender part on the inside of my knee joint, but sill can't do a long walk without using a four-wheel walker.

They never did really figure out the actual cause and even took some fluid samples for analysis when I visited the hospital. But then I had all the other blocked intestine problems that seemed to take precedence when I ended up in the hospital for over three weeks.

I'm still not driving but probably could now, finally, but it saved $$$ on insurance as it expired about the same time the knee problem started.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don, hope the knee gets better. Knees can be nagging can't they? Marc just looking at the standings and thinking the Giants might be done....sell mode I think. My Braves are falling into the done zone as well. What I don't get is the Nats. They really need relief pitching as their bull pen is dreadful......but can they get runs! The Mets need apen as well....so does Atlanta, might be the only thing that saves the Nats is everyone needs relief pitching. I bet there will tons of moves at the trading deadline......you think the Giants are in clear mode?


Yes, Rp, sadly, they are fading this year. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back from doc. Arthritis attack. Waiting for pharmacy to fill prescription for Arthrotec. He says go ahead and drive. No issue once pill kicks in.


I have heard of Arthrotec for my arthritic knees, but Arthrotec and Xarelto do not play well together, and I need to take Xarelto. 

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for TGIF coffee tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video explaining airport runways, the Canadian way and American Trees Are Moving West, And No One Knows Why.

Gotta get back to bed soon so I can get up and drive 700 km today.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Gotta get back to bed soon so I can get up and drive 700 km today." Yikes. Do you have to do that in one day? How is your knee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed TGIF coffee is ready when you are up and about ready to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Gotta get back to bed soon so I can get up and drive 700 km today." Yikes. Do you have to do that in one day? How is your knee?


Not only do I have to do 700 km today, I have to do it again tomorrow to get the car back. My co pilot has to be in Calgary on Sunday. 

The knee is much better. Those pills work great.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not only do I have to do 700 km today, I have to do it again tomorrow to get the car back. My co pilot has to be in Calgary on Sunday.
> 
> The knee is much better. Those pills work great.


Happy pills will get you dancing. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Happy pills will get you dancing. Bon voyage, mon ami.


That and coffee! Have a safe trip Don.

Any BT Marc, could use one or five this morning.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I have heard of Arthrotec for my arthritic knees, but Arthrotec and Xarelto do not play well together, and I need to take Xarelto.
> 
> Bonne chance, mon ami.




I ended taking several of my wife prescribed Arthrotec pills to get some relief for my screaming painful knee and they gave me almost instant relief, but I ended up getting supreme H*ll from my doctor as they are NOT good for my kidneys and I'm not to take any non steroidal anti-inflammatory anti-diuretic drugs which they are. 

Plus the fact that it's a real no-no to takes someone else's prescription meds!!!

Unfortunate as they worked so well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That and coffee! Have a safe trip Don.
> 
> Any BT Marc, could use one or five this morning.


Coming right up, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. I may have to get up before 5AM to take the doxies outside before the heavy rains start to fall. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a cat who barks like a dog, sorry about that and The Things That People Send Us shows a different problem.


----------



## SINC

Well, we made it all the way to Nipawin yesterday. Departed home at 7:50 am and arrived here, 740 km later at 3:30 pm after a refuelling stop in Lloydminster SK and again in Choiceland, SK. The Buick Regal is far better than we expected, just in spectacular condition. Now fingers crossed all things mechanical work well on the way home. It is a four barrel carb V-8 with lots of power and the former owner says it gets 28 mpg on the highway, better than the Suzuki V-6. Once I finish up tomorrow's edition of SAP, it will be back to bed for me.

After obtaining a temporary license permit to drive the car without plates (ie unregistered) back home for a fee of $30, we had two beers and a Denver sandwich. We were both so tired we went to bed at 7:30 pm.

Now to do the reverse trip again today, another very long drive to get home in time for Father's Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully, Don. How is your knee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am starting to brew some fresh coffee. Just got the doxies fed and taken outside before the rain got too hard. Not sure what will happen later this morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Drive carefully, Don. How is your knee?


Morning Marc, the drive today will be much harder than yesterday when we could switch drivers three times to break up the trip. With two vehicles to ferry back, it will be a steady eight hours or so each behind the wheel.

The knee is pain free and doing fine, but I keep taking the pills to keep it that way.


----------



## pm-r

> The knee is pain free and doing fine, but I keep taking the pills to keep it that way.



That's good to hear and I thought of you when I came across this piece of advice for your knee if you need it. (No pun intended!!)


----------



## pm-r

Any other ehmac.ca members NOT getting any of their subscription email thread notices lately???

They've stopped for me again for no reason I can think of.


----------



## pm-r

@Don

In case you were interested in another Buick Regal Classic, there appears to be one for sale parked on a Native's lawn on a reservation close by. I'd say it's a early/mid to late '80's mode at the latest and appears to be in good original shape. I'm not good with identifying older American cars or most new ones of ANY make for that matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the drive today will be much harder than yesterday when we could switch drivers three times to break up the trip. With two vehicles to ferry back, it will be a steady eight hours or so each behind the wheel.
> 
> The knee is pain free and doing fine, but I keep taking the pills to keep it that way.


Sounds like a convoy. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's good to hear and I thought of you when I came across this piece of advice for your knee if you need it. (No pun intended!!)


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> Any other ehmac.ca members NOT getting any of their subscription email thread notices lately???
> 
> They've stopped for me again for no reason I can think of.


I assumed it's because you don't get further notices if you don't respond to any you've already gotten ... ?


----------



## VieleKatzen

Have tomorrow off work, thank goodness. Had a bunch of kids in the store yesterday that made me want to throw things.  I had a highly uncomfortable tooth, so of course that didn't help.

One kept grabbing the free samples despite his mother repeatedly telling him to stop. As they were leaving, he went to grab one more ... and this time I put my hand on the drink machine handle and said "THAT'S ... ENOUGH." (Cue homicidal glare.) 

Oddly, his mother said to me, "Thank you!"

As they left, the kid turned around and glowered at me. :lmao:


----------



## pm-r

VieleKatzen said:


> I assumed it's because you don't get further notices if you don't respond to any you've already gotten ... ?



Thanks but nope, the system isn't supposed to work that way.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Ah, okay. I belong to a couple of groups that are run like that.

My next guess would be a program glitch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch tomorrow. Fathers get their choice of what they want. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Back home 1,646 km in 32 hours. Buick ran super. Hit a bird tho and broke a plastic bumper moding. Dang!


----------



## pm-r

VieleKatzen said:


> Ah, okay. I belong to a couple of groups that are run like that.
> 
> My next guess would be a program glitch.




This one arrived so at least it's working again.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Back home 1,646 km in 32 hours. Buick ran super. Hit a bird tho and broke a plastic bumper moding. Dang!



Welcome back home and I imagine you're heading for bed and some sleep if you haven't got there already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Father's Day to those of you who are dads. A bit early for our special Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true ..........


----------



## SINC

Morning all, went to bed exhausted at 7:30 last night and just woke up. Still groggy, but rested and waiting for SAP to upload. Sunday is always a long upload as the archives for the week require all 413 files too be rearranged. but it will soon be done and the whatzit awaits. It may be a bit of a challenge this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

I don't have a clue as to the Whatzit pic ............ and I shall not make a speculation re it's shape.

However, Deborah thinks it is called a sugar stick or a sugar loaf or a sugar roll. Still, it is more of an educated guess than I could make. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?
> 
> I don't have a clue as to the Whatzit pic ............ and I shall not make a speculation re it's shape.
> 
> However, Deborah thinks it is called a sugar stick or a sugar loaf or a sugar roll. Still, it is more of an educated guess than I could make. We shall see.


Morning Marc, a coffee would be nice. 

Then I could use it to toast Deborah for correctly identifying today's Whatzit?, it is indeed a sugar loaf. Here's to Deborah! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be nice.
> 
> Then I could use it to toast Deborah for correctly identifying today's Whatzit?, it is indeed a sugar loaf. Here's to Deborah! :clap:


Coffee coming right up. What the heck is a "sugar loaf"?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be nice.
> 
> Then I could use it to toast Deborah for correctly identifying today's Whatzit?, it is indeed a sugar loaf. Here's to Deborah! :clap:


Deborah said to think of the sugar loaf as a phallic shaped sugar cube. Her grandmother talked about it years ago when they were taking about sugar cubes.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be nice.
> 
> Then I could use it to toast Deborah for correctly identifying today's Whatzit?, it is indeed a sugar loaf. Here's to Deborah! :clap:



Boy, it's hard to beat Marc and his wife especially with an early lead and provide the answer for Sunday's whatzit?.

But not to nitpick, I believe they are spelt as "sugarloaf", one word.

PS: Does anyone remember the large crystal clear sugar crystals on a string one could get as a child, at least as I remember? I haven't seen them for years, not even in the local English Candy Sweets Shoppes.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Last few days of this semester, so finals are starting to roll on in. Thus, the coffee shall be flowing today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a look at a dog who cooperates with the vet, kittens playing with baby rabbits and The First U.S. Rock Festival held two years before Woodstock.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Our dogs don't dislike the vet, but cooperate with him??????????????


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee, now that I am up again. Most of my attention will be on the Buick, as I ready it for a final inspection required by law in Alberta when a vehicle is older than 20 years and changes owners or is imported from another province at any age. First job, figure out why the four way flashers are not working. Already solved the horn not working by installing a direct toggle switch just below the steering column to blow the horn. I had to do the same with the horn in the Meteor years ago.


----------



## Rps

Must be nice to be mechanically inclined Don. I have no skill in that area what so ever. If I get in my car and push the on button and it doesn't start to me the car is broken.

An obscure thought for today.... are the good things for people who wait the left overs of those who don't?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee, now that I am up again. Most of my attention will be on the Buick, as I ready it for a final inspection required by law in Alberta when a vehicle is older than 20 years and changes owners or is imported from another province at any age. First job, figure out why the four way flashers are not working. Already solved the horn not working by installing a direct toggle switch just below the steering column to blow the horn. I had to do the same with the horn in the Meteor years ago.


Probably not the issue with an '84 Buick, but I accidentally solved a dead horn on my Toyota by cleaning the battery terminals. Seems the problem was related to a computer glitch and cleaning the terminals also forced the computer to reset.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Must be nice to be mechanically inclined Don. I have no skill in that area what so ever. If I get in my car and push the on button and it doesn't start to me the car is broken.


I take it as a challenge when something does not work. Also on my list is to see if I can recharge the A/C system myself. It is a R-12 (Freon) system now banned for use in Canada and no longer available. New stuff is R-135 and one can buy kits to recharge the system for $60, so will give it a go. 

Then comes the radio. No power to it, but fuse is OK, so a little detective work with my digital multimeter may turn up something. If not a trip to the auto wreckers for a replacement radio will be in the works. 

Then it will be the controller module for the climate control system. Right now I have the blower fan jerry rigged on a separate switch I ran to the module instead of being controlled by the main computer board. That fan portion is thankfully a tiny add on to the board which is replaceable. I can get by with it the way it is, but the fan only runs on low speed and that will not be good in winter. 

Then there is the power window vent in the passengers side rear door window. I can hear the solenoid click, but the motor does not turn. that involves removing the interior upholstery panel from the door, a big job itself, just to get at the motor.

Lots of niggly little things to be addressed to get all things working properly. Most just quit from age and/or accumulated dirt or from no recent use.


----------



## Rps

I have a neighbour up the street who is restoring a Ford pickup truck ( I also had a neighbour in Bowmanville who did the same ) since you can't find a good and honest mechanic these days they do most of the work themselves....a try and learn approach. I'm not that way but to them it is part of the joy of owning their vehicle....to them I can see where they truly can take ownership of the thing. nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> An obscure thought for today.... are the good things for people who wait the left overs of those who don't?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Say Don this site popped up and it may be useful for SAP if you haven't seen it already. It's called. twentytwowords.com the piece which I call the Married Man's Reference is 37 Things You Are Doing Wrong. Some interesting stuff


Home | 22 Words


----------



## Rps

How about an easy English Quiz..... What English word can be placed anywhere in this sentence and make perfect sense.....



She told him that she loved him


----------



## Rps

Marc, I thought this interesting.....

91% of people can't complete all these common phrases... Can you? | HowStuffWorks


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc, I thought this interesting.....
> 
> 91% of people can't complete all these common phrases... Can you? | HowStuffWorks


I took that quiz via Facebook a few days back and scored 100%.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I took that quiz via Facebook a few days back and scored 100%.


I did as well. I thought it interesting.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I did as well. I thought it interesting.


It was easy if you were of a certain age. I suspect younger folk might have some difficulty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I thought this interesting.....
> 
> 91% of people can't complete all these common phrases... Can you? | HowStuffWorks


91% of people can't complete all these common phrases... Can you?


35 out of 35! Interesting to see how these expressions came about, Rp.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> 91% of people can't complete all these common phrases... Can you?
> 
> 
> 35 out of 35! Interesting to see how these expressions came about, Rp.


Agree, I'm thinking about using it somehow for an ESL lesson.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Agree, I'm thinking about using it somehow for an ESL lesson.


Good idea, Rp. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

> Also on my list is to see if I can recharge the A/C system myself. It is a R-12 (Freon) system now banned for use in Canada and no longer available. New stuff is R-135 and one can buy kits to recharge the system for $60, so will give it a go.



I thought one had to do a bit more to charge the older systems with the newer gas, or have things changed that much??

R-12 to R-134A Refrigerant Retrofit
or
https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=MVRIWZntKsve8AfH8aPgAg

PS: I sure hope the toggle switch used for the horn is spring loaded!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone from outside of Lunenburg posted this after yesterday's rain. People are frantically searching for the pot of gold on the shores of the La Havre River.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, Larry Miller performing his stand-up routine of "The Five Levels Of Drinking” and Explorers Probing Deep Sea Abyss Off Australia's Coast Find Living Wonders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still awake?


----------



## SINC

Sure Marc, coffee would be good. Back up and working away.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure Marc, coffee would be good. Back up and working away.


Coming right up, mon ami. I am still grading finals.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A bit cooler here hank goodness. But, we are in a run of thunderstorms. Don loved the boat names. I always thought that if I had a boat big enough nough for a name I would call her " Queen of De Nial ".


----------



## pm-r

> if I had a boat big enough nough for a name I would call her " Queen of De Nial ".


:clap: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

'A rarity for sure': Hot air balloon lands in Edmonton neighbourhood - Edmonton - CBC News

Just rain falling from the skies here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A bit cooler here hank goodness. But, we are in a run of thunderstorms. Don loved the boat names. I always thought that if I had a boat big enough nough for a name I would call her " Queen of De Nial ".


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some summertime OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Serving some summertime OtHD coffee for those who are up this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept a full 10 hours last night so didn't get SAP up until just now. Today we feature a little girl who knows what she wants, a video that will interest you Marc of NYC in full HD taken way back in '93 and Meet Eclipse, The Bus-Riding Dog Of Seattle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I recognize many of the neighborhoods in the SAP NYC video.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Thanks for the coffee, Dr. G. Welcome to the Summer Solstice!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thanks for the coffee, Dr. G. Welcome to the Summer Solstice!


No problem, Mona. Yes, I love summer here in Lunenburg, NS. It is warm but not hot.


----------



## VieleKatzen

It's unseasonably cool here in Windsor as well. Not 'cool' as in "Oh my goodness, I need a sweater!" but 'cool' as in "Wow, I can't walk outside without passing out from the heat and humidity!" 

I'm enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## Rps

VieleKatzen said:


> It's unseasonably cool here in Windsor as well. Not 'cool' as in "Oh my goodness, I need a sweater!" but 'cool' as in "Wow, I can't walk outside without passing out from the heat and humidity!"
> 
> I'm enjoying it while it lasts.


You got that right! I've only lived here about 6 years and you would think I would get used to it by now.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> It's unseasonably cool here in Windsor as well. Not 'cool' as in "Oh my goodness, I need a sweater!" but 'cool' as in "Wow, I can't walk outside without passing out from the heat and humidity!"
> 
> I'm enjoying it while it lasts.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Marc, I see Scherzer lost a no-no in the 8th and the game....wild game there. I know you don't pull a guy on a run like that, especially when the tie and lead runs were unearned....but Washington has got to get some relief staff.....maybe a few Giant pitchers might be interested. You've got to think if they don't win this year a GM change is coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I see Scherzer lost a no-no in the 8th and the game....wild game there. I know you don't pull a guy on a run like that, especially when the tie and lead runs were unearned....but Washington has got to get some relief staff.....maybe a few Giant pitchers might be interested. You've got to think if they don't win this year a GM change is coming.


Yes, I was just reading this on CBS.com "After losing the no-hitter, Scherzer's day would go downhill. A fielding error, hit batsman and wild pitch allowed the tying run to score. Giancarlo Stanton then singled, giving the Marlins the lead -- not even a half hour after it seemed like the Fish were going to be no-hit. "

Not sure if the Giants can pull it off this year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Working out in the garden weeding most of the afternoon is hard on the knees. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> You got that right! I've only lived here about 6 years and you would think I would get used to it by now.


I sympathize, Rps, believe me. I was born here, and have lived in southern Ontario (although not necessarily in Windsor) almost all my life ... and I still am not used to it, and hate it with a passion. I can manage the heat; it's the humidity that makes me contemplate moving to Antarctica. 

I decided I must get at least a bit of gardening done tonight, so I went and chopped down a ton of weeds in a small patch on one side of the back steps. The soil, to my amazement, wasn't hard-packed dirt; it seems to actually be pretty good stuff. I still scooped out some material from my composter to put in with the plants, though.

And at one point a small, nondescript bug was hovering near me ... and then its butt lit up. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I sympathize, Rps, believe me. I was born here, and have lived in southern Ontario (although not necessarily in Windsor) almost all my life ... and I still am not used to it, and hate it with a passion. I can manage the heat; it's the humidity that makes me contemplate moving to Antarctica.
> 
> I decided I must get at least a bit of gardening done tonight, so I went and chopped down a ton of weeds in a small patch on one side of the back steps. The soil, to my amazement, wasn't hard-packed dirt; it seems to actually be pretty good stuff. I still scooped out some material from my composter to put in with the plants, though.
> 
> And at one point a small, nondescript bug was hovering near me ... and then its butt lit up. :lmao:


Plant some tomatoes, Mona.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Plant some tomatoes, Mona.


I'm on it ...  Got four plants in another section of the yard, where Mom always used to plant them.

I'm hoping they do well; it will help me put a dent in my overwhelming basil supply!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our gif is called, 'well, that was unexpected' and you will see why.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our gif is called, 'well, that was unexpected' and you will see why.


Did not see that change coming, Don. :clap:

Liked the PodCar clip. A unique concept.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'm on it ...  Got four plants in another section of the yard, where Mom always used to plant them.
> 
> I'm hoping they do well; it will help me put a dent in my overwhelming basil supply!


One can never have too much basil, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of foghorns in the Lunenburg harbor. Still, coffee is brewing.


----------



## eMacMan

I was looking for, and failing to find an entirely different editorial. However this one is also worth reading.

170621 - Crowsnest Pass Herald - Editorial and Opinions


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I was looking for, and failing to find an entirely different editorial. However this one is also worth reading.
> 
> 170621 - Crowsnest Pass Herald - Editorial and Opinions


Interesting editorial, Bob.


----------



## pm-r

VieleKatzen said:


> I'm on it ...  Got four plants in another section of the yard, where Mom always used to plant them.
> 
> I'm hoping they do well; it will help me put a dent in my overwhelming basil supply!



They like LOTs of: Sun, FOOD and water and FOOD and SUN and water!!!

And don't forget the oregano as well as the basil.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They like LOTs of: Sun, FOOD and water and FOOD and SUN and water!!!
> 
> And don't forget the oregano as well as the basil.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing as I watch a beautiful sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a kitten takes an unintentional slide and a guy builds a self driving potato.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Potato mobiles???????


----------



## VieleKatzen

Got any of that coffee left, Dr. G.? I had to get up for a 9 a.m. dentist visit.  What a way to start the day ...


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> They like LOTs of: Sun, FOOD and water and FOOD and SUN and water!!!
> 
> And don't forget the oregano as well as the basil.


Food ... hmmm ... does compost count? Sun is absolutely no problem in this particular spot, and I can water them if we get too little rain. I added compost and topsoil when I planted them ... perhaps I should keep dosing them with compost ... ?

I haven't got any oregano but I do have ROSEMARY ... :love2:


----------



## Rps

VieleKatzen said:


> Food ... hmmm ... does compost count? Sun is absolutely no problem in this particular spot, and I can water them if we get too little rain. I added compost and topsoil when I planted them ... perhaps I should keep dosing them with compost ... ?
> 
> I haven't got any oregano but I do have ROSEMARY ... :love2:


Personally, I like to see people with Thyme on their hands.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Personally, I like to see people with Thyme on their hands.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the rumble of thunder this morning. So, coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a kid has his tooth removed, but not the way it was planned, a cola slush you can make at home and People In London Are Doing Yoga While Drinking Ice Cold Beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Or are you jetting off London for some beer?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing on the coffee Marc. A busy day ahead for me. First it is off to Edmonton to pick up a final part for the 84 Buick, then drop it off so they can finish up the out of province inspection this morning and I can take it for a cruise. That cruise will take Ann and I to a picnic in the park to meet with one of our candidates for mayor, Cam MacKay. He dropped by to see me last Tuesday with his announcement that he was going after the mayor's chair. This is special for me as Cam used to play here with our son Matt as a kid. They are the same age and went to school together and were chums. Both are now 41. Where does the time go?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Don. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I will take orders for anything special you want this morning. Enjoy. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Birthday, Don. The party has already started ...................... but where are you?????????????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Happy Birthday, Don. The party has already started ...................... but where are you?????????????


Not to worry Marc, I am at hand. Had a huge job to compose SAP this morning with one of the busiest issues in some time. Been working on it now for a couple of hours.

Want to see some of the biggest face plants ever in our rodeo pics today? Take a peek. Also the Sunday Whatzit that may prove difficult, a gas thief gets his due, an absolutely amazing video you will find hard to believe and a special poetry corner for Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not to worry Marc, I am at hand. Had a huge job to compose SAP this morning with one of the busiest issues in some time. Been working on it now for a couple of hours.
> 
> Want to see some of the biggest face plants ever in our rodeo pics today? Take a peek. Also the Sunday Whatzit that may prove difficult, a gas thief gets his due, an absolutely amazing video you will find hard to believe and a special poetry corner for Canada Day.


Morning, Don. Guests have been arriving since dawn. So, this should be a great surprise party for you ........... with birthday hats and all.

Haven't a clue about the Whatzit this morning, and Deborah is off to a dog show in Wolfville, NS with Molly. Guess we shall have to wait for Patrick to wake up to give us the answer. I did see something like that used on a motorcycle sparkplug to clean the gap (not being mechanical, I haven't a clue how to do this).

Have a good day and enjoy #65 ......... you only get there once.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here today which is nice. A smile for you..

One Sunday, in counting the money in the weekly offering, the Pastor of a small church found a pink envelope containing $1,000. It happened again the next week!
The following Sunday, he watched as the offering was collected and saw an elderly woman put the distinct ivepink envelope on the plate. This went on for weeks until the pastor, overcome by curiosity, approached her.
"Ma'am, I couldn't help but notice that you put $1,000 a week in the collection plate," he stated.
"Why yes," she replied, "every week my son sends me money and I give some of it to the church."
The pastor replied, "That's wonderful. But $1000 is a lot,are you sure you can afford this? How much does he send you?"
The elderly woman answered, "$10,000 a week."
The pastor was amazed. "Your son is very successful;what does he do for a living?"
"He is a veterinarian," she answered.
"That's an honorable profession, but I had no idea they made that much money," the pastor said. "Where does he practice?"
The woman answered proudly, "In Nevada .. He has two cat houses, one in Las Vegas, and one in Reno"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cooler here today which is nice. A smile for you..
> 
> One Sunday, in counting the money in the weekly offering, the Pastor of a small church found a pink envelope containing $1,000. It happened again the next week!
> The following Sunday, he watched as the offering was collected and saw an elderly woman put the distinct ivepink envelope on the plate. This went on for weeks until the pastor, overcome by curiosity, approached her.
> "Ma'am, I couldn't help but notice that you put $1,000 a week in the collection plate," he stated.
> "Why yes," she replied, "every week my son sends me money and I give some of it to the church."
> The pastor replied, "That's wonderful. But $1000 is a lot,are you sure you can afford this? How much does he send you?"
> The elderly woman answered, "$10,000 a week."
> The pastor was amazed. "Your son is very successful;what does he do for a living?"
> "He is a veterinarian," she answered.
> "That's an honorable profession, but I had no idea they made that much money," the pastor said. "Where does he practice?"
> The woman answered proudly, "In Nevada .. He has two cat houses, one in Las Vegas, and one in Reno"


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

An adult Glen of Imaal terrier (Molly's uncle) meeting an Irish Wolfhound puppy in Finland. The Wolfhound still has a "bit" of growing to do, according to the owner ..... maybe another 50 pounds.  Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

> Also the Sunday Whatzit that may prove difficult,



I'd agree and dang it looks familiar but I get nothing but a _brain fart_. 

At best right now I'd say maybe a mother of pearl letter opener but less handle, but even the shape is a bit odd for that.

So I guess I'll have to forfeit any proper answer and await the Bixman answer.


----------



## pm-r

> I'd agree and dang it looks familiar but I get nothing but a brain fart.



Ahhh…the Gestalt “aha moment” finally strikes me about todays SAP Whatzit. It was bugging me that it seemed so familiar.

And with that, I'd have to say it's actually a nice _*Mother of Pearl spreader knife*_ or butter, jam, soft cheese or maybe even caviar knife, whatever one wants to call it depending on what it's used for I guess.

Anyway, I''ll just wait for possible confirmation tomorrow and see what Bixman says. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. With all of the windows open tonight, I shall be up with the early birds who start to sing at the first sign of sunrise. See yo all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

A warm night as I uploaded SAP today featuring a video of an 81 year old guitarist that can still rock, a stumble by Spiderman and the heat in Arizona is melting lots of stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm night here as well, Don. Woke up at 5AM to the sounds of the birds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I type this greeting.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I type this greeting.


Morning Marc. BT if you have it please. Big doin's here tonight as it is the annual Fireworks display. Cool tonight and I hope the rain holds off.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. BT if you have it please. Big doin's here tonight as it is the annual Fireworks display. Cool tonight and I hope the rain holds off.


What's the occasion for fireworks, Rp? July 1 is days away yet.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> What's the occasion for fireworks, Rp? July 1 is days away yet.


Hi Don, it's River Days in Detroit and Riverfest here in Windsor. I think some refer to it as the Freedom Festival. It is usually on the Monday night before July 1st and July 4th weekend. I think we are in its 60th year. You might be able to see them online if you key in Ford Fireworks or "clickondetroit.com" tonight around 9:30 our time.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> What's the occasion for fireworks, Rp? July 1 is days away yet.


Hi Don, it's River Days in Detroit and Riverfest here in Windsor. I think some refer to it as the Freedom Festival. It is usually on the Monday night before July 1st and July 4th weekend. I think we are in its 60th year. You might be able to see them online if you key in Ford Fireworks or "clickondetroit.com" tonight around 9:50 our time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. BT if you have it please. Big doin's here tonight as it is the annual Fireworks display. Cool tonight and I hope the rain holds off.


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, we always have some freshly brewed BT for you ............ anytime and any day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc a friend of mine posted a picture of a huge iceberg floating past a house in NFLD.....just wondering if you miss seeing those.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A warm night as I uploaded SAP today featuring a video of an 81 year old guitarist that can still rock, a stumble by Spiderman and the heat in Arizona is melting lots of stuff.



It looks like another SAP link bites the dustbin for me:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc a friend of mine posted a picture of a huge iceberg floating past a house in NFLD.....just wondering if you miss seeing those.


Actually, yes, icebergs are missed by yours truly. Still, they mean that there is no warm weather when they are close to shore. It is sunny and 25C at just past 5PM here in Lunenburg, so there are no icebergs off shore. Notice all that sea ice close to shore. That is what causes the cool temps.

FYI, it is NL and not NFLD.


----------



## pm-r

@Marc

An addition for your doggie scrapbook folder perhaps *Marc*…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> 
> An addition for your doggie scrapbook folder perhaps *Marc*…???


Good one, Patrick. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?ab33#174540030208377521201706260501ww1676cwwg

Stay safe, Don. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. With 19C and clear skies, all the bedroom windows will be open and there are birds that like to sing at the crack of dawn. Also, it's a good night to take out my telescope when it gets really dark. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sounds of song birds in the trees. Should be a nice day ahead of us here in Lunenburg. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a huge hail and thunderstorm rolled through here around midnight and we hope our flowers survived the fury of the storm. Today on SAP a woman hears the truth from a copy with a traffic ticket, an outtake from the Drew Carey Show in our video and a letter from Patrick round out the coverage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Hope your garden survived the pounding of hail overnight.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Bit slow today as we were up late watching the fireworks. A morning smile for you.

Don, might be SAP worthy...


A frog telephones the Psychic Hotline. His Personal Psychic Advisor tells him, "You are going to meet a beautiful young girl who will want to know everything about you." The frog is thrilled, "This is great! Will I meet her at a party?" "No," says his advisor, "in her biology class."


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Hope your garden survived the pounding of hail overnight.


The hail pretty much pulverized the flowers and most else in its path. It knocked off much of the stucco on the house as you can see the bits on the bench below and destroyed the canvas cover on the back patio fire pit.


----------



## Rps

Wow Don, that looks like Tornado country. Were I used to live in Bowmanville had a hail storm the other day....seems to be a common trend lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The hail pretty much pulverized the flowers and most else in its path. It knocked off much of the stucco on the house as you can see the bits on the bench below and destroyed the canvas cover on the back patio fire pit.


That is stucco on the bench? Wow!!! Sorry to hear about the flowers.  At least Ely is an inside dog and not in a pen outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a kid with a voice like you have never heard before in our video, why the chicken crossed the road and The Cold War Was Once Fought With Bonkers Concept Cars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up? Bonkers Cars???????? Better than A bombs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning to one and all who might be up early. OtHD coffee is brewing.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Good day all!

Nice to see the Shang live on! This thread is a much needed Oasis of positivity needed in ehMacs desert of despicable evil negativity untruths and ugly nastiness.

Anyhow, in Canada for the big 150.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good day all!
> 
> Nice to see the Shang live on! This thread is a much needed Oasis of positivity needed in ehMacs desert of despicable evil negativity untruths and ugly nastiness.
> 
> Anyhow, in Canada for the big 150.


Welcome home, Garrett. Yes, just like Hilton's "Shangri-La", The Shang shall live on regardless of what rages on all around it. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Canada Day (a bit early) from Molly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early with the birds. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

The birds are not yet chirping here Marc, but SAP is up and ready to go with a video about how the BBC films in the dark and 5 Weird Old Home Trends I'd Love To See Make A Comeback.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The birds are not yet chirping here Marc, but SAP is up and ready to go with a video about how the BBC films in the dark and 5 Weird Old Home Trends I'd Love To See Make A Comeback.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

I will now that I am up again, thanks Marc. I have to be ready to begin work on the Buick today as a friend is coming over at 10 and we will begin a cut and polish job on the car. It should go more quickly with two of us and two big buffers to help with the cut portion of the polish. For those unfamiliar with a cut job on the paint, it is a treatment with a very mild abrasive to cut that dull chalk-like layer of old paint that develops due to sunlight and weather if it is not kept polished. The whirling soft cloth of the power polishers remove the layer and polish and harden the new wax finish over the paint to make it look like new.

Then tomorrow it is back to the shop that did the inspection for a minor fix. They had to replace the back up light switch and to do so they had to drop the steering column to fit the switch so that putting the gearshift in reverse triggered the backup lights. When they raised it back into position they missed placing the gear indicator needle in the right slot. It is this needle that signals to the driver whether or not you are in park, reverse, drive, first or second. I did not notice it when I drove home as I go by feel, rather than sight, but it should be there for others who may drive the car and for Ann as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

"When they raised it back into position they missed placing the gear indicator needle in the right slot. It is this needle that signals to the driver whether or not you are in park, reverse, drive, first or second." An important function, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny at 8PM. Deborah has some Alberta ribs on the BBQ with her secret sauce.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALvep1RsGQ0

Cute ......... if you like doxies.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Still sunny at 8PM. Deborah has some Alberta ribs on the BBQ with her secret sauce.


Ah yes! With Slaw, BBQ beans and a baker?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Ah yes! With Slaw, BBQ beans and a baker?


No, roasted veggies and a salad. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF pre-Canada Day coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video is how to eat sushi and also The Best Place To View The Total Solar Eclipse This Summer, According To Science.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? I don't think that the eclipse will be seen in full here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. It is also starting to rain which is why I am up early so as to take the doxies outside before it starts to pour.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? I don't think that the eclipse will be seen in full here in NS.


Morning Marc, given tht Lunenburg is so much further south of Edmonton I had assumed you would have a better view of the partial eclipse from there to here. Sadly that is not the case as it appears from the path of the eclipse, we here will see a much fuller eclipse than you folks. Here is a view of each location:

https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/canada/edmonton

https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/canada/md-of-lunenburg


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I will have to see if Windsor is in the good location area for the eclipse. I remember seeing one when I was young hale visiting my aunt in Peterborough.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. I will have to see if Windsor is in the good location area for the eclipse. I remember seeing one when I was young hale visiting my aunt in Peterborough.


Morning Rp, it looks like you will have the better view of the three:

https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/canada/windsor


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Rp, it looks like you will have the better view of the three:
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/canada/windsor


I don't have any polarizing lens either. May have to make a pin hole box to see it.


----------



## CubaMark

*The Mark Twain House and Museum: One of the best historic homes in the world*










The home of the writer Mark Twain (Samuel Langhorne Clemens) is located in Hartford, Connecticut and today it is known as The Mark Twain House & Museum.

Built in High Gothic style by Edward Tuckerman Potter, the house today is a National Historic Landmark. Twain wrote many of his best-known books in this house including the Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, The Prince and the Pauper, and The Adventures of Tom Sawyer.
(The Vintage News)​


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, given tht Lunenburg is so much further south of Edmonton I had assumed you would have a better view of the partial eclipse from there to here. Sadly that is not the case as it appears from the path of the eclipse, we here will see a much fuller eclipse than you folks. Here is a view of each location:
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/canada/edmonton
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/canada/md-of-lunenburg


Such is Life. I have seen a 75% eclipse in St. John's, which was strange as it got darker and the birds were confused.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *The Mark Twain House and Museum: One of the best historic homes in the world*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home of the writer Mark Twain (Samuel Langhorne Clemens) is located in Hartford, Connecticut and today it is known as The Mark Twain House & Museum.
> 
> Built in High Gothic style by Edward Tuckerman Potter, the house today is a National Historic Landmark. Twain wrote many of his best-known books in this house including the Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, The Prince and the Pauper, and The Adventures of Tom Sawyer.
> (The Vintage News)​


Thanks for this, Mark. I had heard of the house before. They renamed Maple Street to Twain Street ...................... and his house is number 22 Twain Street ......... or two two Twain as folks there like to say. :lmao:

How is Life treating you and your family in Mexico these days?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for this, Mark. I had heard of the house before. They renamed Maple Street to Twain Street ...................... and his house is number 22 Twain Street ......... or two two Twain as folks there like to say. :lmao:
> 
> How is Life treating you and your family in Mexico these days?


Maple eh? I guess never the Twain shall meet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maple eh? I guess never the Twain shall meet.


:lmao: Well, "east is east, and west is west ....."


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> How is Life treating you and your family in Mexico these days?


Well... yesterday the university fired 100 people, and the rumour is the target figure is 300. I may come back from vacations only to be escorted to my desk to empty it out. Decades of economic mismanagement, nepotism, theft and federal & state governments determined to run it into the ground in order to seize the assets have left us in pretty bad shape.

So on vacations home to Nova Scotia this year, the job hunt will be intensified.

I don't think we'll make it to Lunenburg this year, but if you happen to be in Halifax, we should meet up for a brewski  We'll be making at least two trips to the city, one certainly during the Tall Ships arrival.


M


----------



## pm-r

> Well... yesterday the university fired 100 people, and the rumour is the target figure is 300.



Ouch!!!

That's a bit severe as well as being nerve wrecking. 

Good luck with your options.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Well... yesterday the university fired 100 people, and the rumour is the target figure is 300. I may come back from vacations only to be escorted to my desk to empty it out. Decades of economic mismanagement, nepotism, theft and federal & state governments determined to run it into the ground in order to seize the assets have left us in pretty bad shape.
> 
> So on vacations home to Nova Scotia this year, the job hunt will be intensified.
> 
> I don't think we'll make it to Lunenburg this year, but if you happen to be in Halifax, we should meet up for a brewski  We'll be making at least two trips to the city, one certainly during the Tall Ships arrival.
> 
> 
> M


We were thinking of going to Halifax to see the tall ships, since not all will be coming here to Lunenburg. We shall see.

Sorry to hear about the situation there ....... not much better here I am afraid. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

As a Canada Day treat we shall be offering vanilla ice cream and fresh strawberries to one and all here in The Cafe Chez Marc tomorrow. Enjoy. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. There are orders coming in for Belgian waffles with strawberries and fresh whipped cream for breakfast tomorrow. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 20 years ago tomorrow that I was sworn in as a Canadian citizen. I never regretted that decision. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Have some Canada Day coffee and strawberries and cream ................ on the house. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It was 20 years ago tomorrow that I was sworn in as a Canadian citizen. I never regretted that decision. Paix, mes amis.


Morning Marc, that makes it a very special day for you in particular. Congrats!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a busker and a man in a wheelchair that will surprise you, A Bar With $1.00 Beers and an Anti-Poaching Drive Brings Siberia’s Tigers Back From Brink. Happy Canada Day one and all!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that makes it a very special day for you in particular. Congrats!


Yes, I was sworn in as a Canadian citizen aboard the HMS St. John's which was docked in the St. John's harbor ............ along with about 25 other people.


----------



## CubaMark

Did you kiss the cod on that occasion, or did they separate the ceremonies? 

That must have been quite an experience. A nice anecdote for the family history you should record for later generations.

Happy Canada Day, everyone. Wish I could be there with you.

Marc: We'll definitely be in Halifax for August 1st, possibly also the 2nd. Upon arrival I'll send you my contact # and perhaps we can coordinate, at the very least, a street-level ehMac meeting of the minds & bodies.

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Did you kiss the cod on that occasion, or did they separate the ceremonies?
> 
> That must have been quite an experience. A nice anecdote for the family history you should record for later generations.
> 
> Happy Canada Day, everyone. Wish I could be there with you.
> 
> Marc: We'll definitely be in Halifax for August 1st, possibly also the 2nd. Upon arrival I'll send you my contact # and perhaps we can coordinate, at the very least, a street-level ehMac meeting of the minds & bodies.
> 
> Cheers!


No, kissing the cod is a NL tradition meant for folks who visit for the first time.

Yes, I have been in Canada for 40 years comes this July 25th.

Sadly, we will be in PEI on those days ............. at a dog show. Someday, mi amigo. Hopefully when you get a teaching position at some university here in NS. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> As a Canada Day treat we shall be offering vanilla ice cream and fresh strawberries to one and all here in The Cafe Chez Marc tomorrow. Enjoy. Paix, mes amis.


Those look good thanks Marc.

And a HAPPY 150 BIRTHDAY CANADA WISH to All


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those look good thanks Marc.
> 
> And a HAPPY 150 BIRTHDAY CANADA WISH to All


Same to you, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Off to a late Canada Day party. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is just now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP if you missed the fireworks in your area, take at peek at ours. Poetry Corner is alive and well and a Sunday Whatzit? you may find challenging.

And what's this? A ticklish doxie?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP if you missed the fireworks in your area, take at peek at ours. Poetry Corner is alive and well and a Sunday Whatzit? you may find challenging.
> 
> And what's this? A ticklish doxie?


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Nice pics of the fireworks, and some interesting poetry.

Love the gif of the dapple doxie. Our doxies do the same thing. :love2:

The Whatzit pic is a stumper. I have seem similar things used for picking blueberries, removing ticks from dogs and used in the process of making cheese. However, I haven't a clue as to what this is or what it is used for in reality. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am starting to take orders for Sunday Brunch. That bacon sandwich as seen on SAP looks interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oscar Mayer Expands WienerFleet ? Adding WienerDrone And WienerCycle | St. Albert's Place

Interesting SAP item, Don.


----------



## pm-r

_



and a Sunday Whatzit? you may find challenging.

Click to expand...

_
I'd say Marc came pretty close and could easily be used as he suggests _for picking blueberries_.




> _The Whatzit pic is a stumper. I have seem similar things *used for picking blueberries*, removing ticks from dogs and used in the process of making cheese._



But in actual fact I believe it's a type and variation of an _*antique wooden Cranberry Scoop*_.

But heck, even Lee Valley Tools sells a modern equivalent general "Berry Scoop" these days:

Berry Scoop - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## pm-r

> I have seem similar things used for picking blueberries…



Just for Marc's benefit, I'd say these berry (including blueberry) pickers are pretty close to todays SAP Whatzit?


----------



## CubaMark

My family has a (very modest) blueberry field - which the moose and bear will enjoy greatly this year, as the bottom has fallen out of the berry market and everyone has a glut. 

Scoops for berries are the common way to harvest (mostly with tractor-mounted large rake scoops). Hand-scoops are employed in sections where the tractor just can't reach. They make quick work of a backbreaking task, but depending on when you harvest, they can lead to a lot of squished berries.

My dear old dad still goes out into his field and picks by hand... takes a light plastic stool so he doesn't have to get up off the ground... but those berries are much more cleanly harvested (no twigs, leaves, etc.) than the scoops take up.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> My family has a (very modest) blueberry field - which the moose and bear will enjoy greatly this year, as the bottom has fallen out of the berry market and everyone has a glut.
> 
> Scoops for berries are the common way to harvest (mostly with tractor-mounted large rake scoops). Hand-scoops are employed in sections where the tractor just can't reach. They make quick work of a backbreaking task, but depending on when you harvest, they can lead to a lot of squished berries.
> 
> My dear old dad still goes out into his field and picks by hand... takes a light plastic stool so he doesn't have to get up off the ground... but those berries are much more cleanly harvested (no twigs, leaves, etc.) than the scoops take up.


From what I hear, it has been a great year for strawberries in this area of NS. Hopefully, there will be a good harvest of blueberries as well. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video with Danny DeVito, a marksman puzzles us until the very end and some good news in that Beer A Better Painkiller Than Acetaminophen, Study Says.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Interesting Danny DeVito clip in that he is able to do the Jewish accent while eating that egg. Since I hate hard boiled eggs, I shall not try to replicate his lesson. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning one and all. We have some post-Canada Day treats along with some pre- 4th of July treats this morning. The strawberries and ice cream/whipped cream/clotted cream for Canada Day will have something blue added if you desire -- blue berries. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Frustrating morning for me as Telus internet speeds are down to 0.2 up and 5.0 down as I am trying to upload an hour long video to Youtube for a candidate for mayor as a favour to him. Grrr. Been up working on stuff since 11:30, but perhaps a coffee would help, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Frustrating morning for me as Telus internet speeds are down to 0.2 up and 5.0 down as I am trying to upload an hour long video to Youtube for a candidate for mayor as a favour to him. Grrr. Been up working on stuff since 11:30, but perhaps a coffee would help, thanks.


Coming right up, mon ami. Has the problem been fixed by now?


----------



## SINC

Yep, it has!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Frustrating morning for me as Telus internet speeds are down to 0.2 up and 5.0 down … …





Dr.G. said:


> ... Has the problem been fixed by now?





SINC said:


> Yep, it has!



It's annoying and frustrating when that happens. Sort of like a really bad highway congestion problem.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> It's annoying and frustrating when that happens. Sort of like a really bad highway congestion problem.


Especially when trying to upload a video to YouTube!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Especially when trying to upload a video to YouTube!




Is that really worse than uploading anything of any substantial size anywhere???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Warm enough tonight to have all three bedroom windows open. This, with an early sunrise will bring out the birds and thus, an early wake up call. Interesting how they don't sing much when it is foggy or rainy in the morning. Whatever, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> From what I hear, it has been a great year for strawberries in this area of NS. Hopefully, there will be a good harvest of blueberries as well. We shall see.


Yep - strawberries are going like gangbusters.

But the blueberry market... a good year for consumers price-wise, perhaps, but producers are getting 1977 prices per litre. Oxford Frozen Foods Ltd (A Bragg company) notified its producers this year - those who had leased their fields to the company - that the company would no longer meet the terms of the contract, which included pesticide application, field preparation / cultivation, harvesting and transport to the factory (the typical contract subtracts those input costs from the profit (if any) when the berries are purchased at market prices, with the profits split between the field owner and the company). 

So - Cumberland County (at least) is full of folks who are small berry land-holders, who don't have the working capital to maintain the inputs and improve their fields, and the company is reducing its costs on the one hand while buying at very depressed prices on the other.

It's a bad scene. And while my dear old ma could probably set up a stall at the end of her driveway and bake her delicious blueberry pies for sale, well... she's competing with everyone else in the area who has a glut of berries and will be doing the same thing. Blueberries are also a very time-sensitive product; unless you have the facilities to turn 'em into something that can easily store (like wine) and/or distribute them to customers (where?) very quickly or with refrigerations, well... it's a bad scene.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming, so I shall have some coffee outside to watch it develop.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Yep - strawberries are going like gangbusters.
> 
> But the blueberry market... a good year for consumers price-wise, perhaps, but producers are getting 1977 prices per litre. Oxford Frozen Foods Ltd (A Bragg company) notified its producers this year - those who had leased their fields to the company - that the company would no longer meet the terms of the contract, which included pesticide application, field preparation / cultivation, harvesting and transport to the factory (the typical contract subtracts those input costs from the profit (if any) when the berries are purchased at market prices, with the profits split between the field owner and the company).
> 
> So - Cumberland County (at least) is full of folks who are small berry land-holders, who don't have the working capital to maintain the inputs and improve their fields, and the company is reducing its costs on the one hand while buying at very depressed prices on the other.
> 
> It's a bad scene. And while my dear old ma could probably set up a stall at the end of her driveway and bake her delicious blueberry pies for sale, well... she's competing with everyone else in the area who has a glut of berries and will be doing the same thing. Blueberries are also a very time-sensitive product; unless you have the facilities to turn 'em into something that can easily store (like wine) and/or distribute them to customers (where?) very quickly or with refrigerations, well... it's a bad scene.


Yes, we have been hearing about the good growing but poor selling conditions for blueberries this year.  

I have been through Cumberland County before, on my way to New Brunswick. A beautiful area of NS.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it will be about an hour before the sunrise forms here. Today on SAP a sign of the times, a video of a wolf pack hunt and Lost Dogs Return Home After Owners Cook Sausages Near Where They Went Missing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, it will be about an hour before the sunrise forms here. Today on SAP a sign of the times, a video of a wolf pack hunt and Lost Dogs Return Home After Owners Cook Sausages Near Where They Went Missing.


Morning, Don. I wonder if that sausage "strategy" would work for our doxies? Saw a beautiful deer in my neighbor's garden this morning ....... luckily, no wolves in this area. Coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, a coffee would go well now before I start on SAP for tomorrow. I continue to tinker with the Buick each day and today I will tackle removing the radio to take it to the repair shop. Can't be driving without 'tunes'!


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Don. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and warm here this week. We are averaging 82F , so it is summer weather for awhile. Today is lawn day...weeding, cutting and trimming....Condo Oh Condo wherefore art thou...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and warm here this week. We are averaging 82F , so it is summer weather for awhile. Today is lawn day...weeding, cutting and trimming....Condo Oh Condo wherefore art thou...........


Very sunny and 26C here as we approach noon, Rp. Going into Halifax soon, so the lawn will have to wait until tomorrow. How about some ice BT coffee?


----------



## Rps

Funny, but I do not like iced coffee...never got a taste for it....hot if you please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Funny, but I do not like iced coffee...never got a taste for it....hot if you please.


OK. Hot for you and iced coffee for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to try to get the doxies to go outside ................ in a light rain. Wish me luck. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a letter from Patrick with a unique twist, a dog tries to show another dog the way and Racing A Bear.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a letter from Patrick with a unique twist, a dog tries to show another dog the way and Racing A Bear.


Morning, Don. An "interesting" letter indeed. 

Yes, dogs will teach pups the "rules" of the game.

Outrun me????????????????? :lmao:

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. An "interesting" letter indeed.
> 
> Yes, dogs will teach pups the "rules" of the game.
> 
> Outrun me????????????????? :lmao:
> 
> Care for some coffee?


You bet, just about to head back to bed and a coffee would put me right to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, unless you are still in bed.


----------



## Rps

Interesting on the condoms Don, I hope the government doesn't see that story or else we would wind up with some form of car-bone pricing!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Interesting on the condoms Don, I hope the government doesn't see that story or else we would wind up with some form of car-bone pricing!


:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Well how about that, and just the next adjoning municipality to the North of ours.

*North Saanich Ranked 4th Best Place to Live in Canada*
North Saanich Ranked 4th Best Place to Live in Canada - Victoria Homes

I will admit that they sure could have used a better and more appropriate photo, or even some various photos of the area!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going outside with my telescope. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine day outside here once again, so I shall take my coffee outside and watch the sun rise. Love this time of the morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is up for the day featuring a big ss balloon, a guy helping out a firm looking for an accountant and We May See Color So We Can Understand Each Other,


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very breezy with 23C temps. Thus, we shall have some ice tea and/or ice coffee for one and all in The Cafe Chez Marc. Of course, if Don is buying, there will be cold brews for everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

I'll take a brewski as it is 2:30 here. How are things Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'll take a brewski as it is 2:30 here. How are things Marc?


Coming right up, Rp. I shall join you. Just finished weeding and watering around my tomato plants. The toms are small still, but they are coming along quite well.


----------



## Rps

Great. I'm not a gardener. My lawns are a disaster. We are in a subdivision but had 5 empty lots beside us...needless to say trying to keep you lawn in order was impossible. We now have a house beside us with both trying to recover our lawns.....next year hopefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great. I'm not a gardener. My lawns are a disaster. We are in a subdivision but had 5 empty lots beside us...needless to say trying to keep you lawn in order was impossible. We now have a house beside us with both trying to recover our lawns.....next year hopefully.


Well, I enjoy mowing the lawn in the backyard. The front and side gardens are mowed by someone local I hire. He has a ride on mower which helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a video of the company behind the pen and The Last Death-Defying Honey Hunter of Nepal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Reading is to the mind what exercise is to the body." Joseph Addison


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Hot today and might get some rain. Some BT would be nice if in stock Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Hot today and might get some rain. Some BT would be nice if in stock Marc.


Afternoon, Rp. BT is always in stock for you.

20C with some rain in the forecast for tonight. Just finished mowing the lawn once again very close to the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there are some treats just coming out of the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a tortoise to the rescue, Breakfast In The 18th Century and 128-Year-Old Man In Argentina Claims He's Adolf Hitler.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a tortoise to the rescue, Breakfast In The 18th Century and 128-Year-Old Man In Argentina Claims He's Adolf Hitler.


Morning, Don. I think that I shall stick to 20th/21st century breakfasts here in The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I think that I shall stick to 20th/21st century breakfasts here in The Cafe Chez Marc.


Long as you got bacon, we're good!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today.
BT if you got it Marc.

Don, I've noticed something strange with SAP and my iPad in that your site will only load up to the global count segment then it hangs. Is it just me or have others with an iPad notic d this?.


----------



## SINC

There are issues with SAP at the host company. Try using the url stalbertsplace dot ca and it will load, but slowly so be patient as they work on it. That address will revert to mybirdie.ca as it loads, just so you know, but using it helps defeat the issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today.
> BT if you got it Marc.
> 
> Don, I've noticed something strange with SAP and my iPad in that your site will only load up to the global count segment then it hangs. Is it just me or have others with an iPad notic d this?.


Coming right up, Rp. A hot and humid 25C here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot day here in Lunenburg. Cold ones are going fast so get in line. Enjoy, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

All over apparently. 29 here.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> … …
> Don, I've noticed something strange with SAP and my iPad in that your site will only load up to the global count segment then it hangs. Is it just me or have others with an iPad notic d this?.



The same thing now happening here, 4:45 pm PDT.

It was fine here this morning about 9am PDT.

It just loads to the "_*Unique Visitor Count*_" line.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> The same thing now happening here, 4:45 pm PDT.
> 
> It was fine here this morning about 9am PDT.
> 
> It just loads to the "_*Unique Visitor Count*_" line.


As I posted to Rp in a post earlier today:

There are issues with SAP at the host company. Try using the url stalbertsplace dot ca and it will load, but slowly so be patient as they work on it. That address will revert to mybirdie.ca as it loads, just so you know, but using it helps defeat the issue.

In addition I will be trying an idea I have, (but cannot launch until tomorrow morning) to relieve the issue further.


----------



## SINC

UPDATE: Try SAP now folks. I think I finally found the issue which was with the reader count and simply deleted it and it works fine now on this end. It should work now on either mybirdie.ca or stalbertsplace.ca.


----------



## Aurora

It's working now. I thought the problem was at this end.


----------



## SINC

Thanks, glad to know my efforts paid off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Thanks, glad to know my efforts paid off.



And all OK here; 7:30pm PDT


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a _*tortoise*_ to the rescue, Breakfast In The 18th Century and 128-Year-Old Man In Argentina Claims He's Adolf Hitler.



BTW: I never did see anything on today's SAP about a _*tortoise*_.


All the other mentioned stuff was available.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> BTW: I never did see anything on today's SAP about a _*tortoise*_.
> 
> 
> All the other mentioned stuff was available.


That is because I deleted it in a systematic hunt for the culprit file.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> That is because I deleted it in a systematic hunt for the culprit file.




OK, that should explain why it wasn't to be found!!! 

I don't recall seeing it earlier in the am either and the reason I went back to look.

But mystery now solved!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way to early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I suspect you have gone back to bed long ago.

Today on SAP a look at the Hairy Hill Rodeo with our ace shooter Al Popil, a bird who thinks a branch is real and our video of a 1,200,000 Litre Backyard Pool in Sundre, Alberta.


----------



## SINC

Back up and off to prep the motor home for a take off on Tuesday morning. Today will test the hitch and signal and brake lights to be sure all is well, then test it in a run to dump the holding tanks. 

Our crescent is being repaved and in preparation they are replacing bad portions of the curbing. There are big holes dug into the curbs, little on street parking available and down to a single very narrow lane to navigate the big rig through so I want to get it done before traffic becomes an issue.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm here and sunny. Today is day 2 of lawn care. Don SAP is working fine on my iPad today. The Whatzit reminds me of a typewriter cartridge years ago.


----------



## CubaMark

Don - that pool is insane. Imagine the amount of maintenance work buddy has to do on a daily basis. Here in our suburban-no-lawn-just-bloody-concrete suburban Mexican home, we have a small inflatable pool that fits in the driveway. That thing takes about 17 large buckets to fill (until we had a tap installed for a hose... phew!). If you ever have to move to Mexico, I highly recommend a city closer to the damn beaches....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm here and sunny. Today is day 2 of lawn care. Don SAP is working fine on my iPad today. The Whatzit reminds me of a typewriter cartridge years ago.



Yup, same here.

Those typewriter cartridges were sort of similar but much smaller which is hard to tell by the photo, and used for a completely different purpose, but close in operation.

I think you'll find todays Whatzit? is actually a Fidelipac, or commonly known as a "NAB cartridge" that was used as an endless-loop audio tape cartridge.

They were often used for short ads and jingle type stuff in the radio industry and the announcer just pushed them into the payer machine for them to play whatever was recorded. And usually no need to rewind or align the tape for the next use.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit? answer, a dog who wants to play and How Americans Order Their Steak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute gif of the dog who wants you to play with him and his toy. The puppy pic was also sweet. When will you need pics of doxie pups?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we speak. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Cute gif of the dog who wants you to play with him and his toy. The puppy pic was also sweet. When will you need pics of doxie pups?


Morning Marc, funny you should ask. Any time now will be fine.


----------



## SINC

Just gonna head back to bed for a few hours. Today is stocking the motor home with groceries day as well as loading clothes into the closets so we can depart tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just gonna head back to bed for a few hours. Today is stocking the motor home with groceries day as well as loading clothes into the closets so we can depart tomorrow morning.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we speak. Enjoy.


Coffee will be most welcome ...

You've all likely heard of the movie "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre"? My back yard looks like the Windsor version of same.  Lawn Guy was told to remove three trees (they were growing into electrical/cable/whatever wires) but ran slightly amok and took out almost EVERY TREE on the property. The shock of stepping into the backyard is immense: you can actually see sky without having to look straight up! He says it will not cost much more than the original quote to remove the three trees (I think the dumping fee is all that will change). I'd told him I would remove the rest; I think he was skeptical of that being likely and/or possible ... :lmao:

Other than that it has not been a terribly good two weeks. Was advised a week ago Saturday that Mom was likely dying (she'd had two seizures the day before) so I rushed to the nursing home and spent nearly all day Saturday there and several hours on Sunday, as well as a few hours Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. By which you can see that she is not dead ... Apparently at 9 p.m. Sunday night (about two hours after I'd left), staff went in to check on her, only to have her pop open her eyes and say "I'm hungry! I wanna get up!"

So they found her something to eat, and when I went in Monday, she was so completely changed I found it hard to believe the weekend had ever happened. She does appear to have had a mini-stroke, however; when she does speak, her speech is slurred.

Since then, however, she has slid downhill badly again (although no reports of any more seizures). My sister says this is the kind of thing we can expect for the rest of her time here: sudden rebounds, followed by precipitous drops. Thanks for the heads-up, sis ... 

Today I plan to spend my time with various government agencies ... pretty sure I have a supply of booze somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Mona. Coffee coming right up.

Sorry to hear of your mom's illness. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Sorry to hear Mona. I went through something like this with my mother. She is 94 ( 95 in August ) a while back. It is amazing how strong the human spirit can be. 

Still job hunting?


----------



## Rps

When I was younger I wanted to be a massage therapist.....but it didn't work out, I guess I rub people the wrong way!


----------



## VieleKatzen

*GROAN* :lmao:

Thanks, Doctor G. and Rps. I stopped by to visit her yesterday when they had the family BBQ at the nursing home, but was only there for about 20 minutes before they put her to bed for her afternoon nap. 

I spent the day at the downtown government office, trying to find out why I'm being denied unemployment insurance even though you need 700 hours to qualify and I have more than 800 ... 

My one cat, meanwhile, spent most of the day asleep ... in the bathroom sink.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> When I was younger I wanted to be a massage therapist.....but it didn't work out, I guess I rub people the wrong way!



Not only that, the massage office was just a terrible joint.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP when dreams come true for a dog, living in a town of two and Going To Hooters And Seeing America.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP when dreams come true for a dog, living in a town of two and Going To Hooters And Seeing America.


Morning, Don. Sadly, our doxies and Molly would not care for any of those tennis balls. Now, dog cookies are another matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is being made should anyone need some this morning.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Steamy here today. Not much going on, might work on my lesson plans. Not sure if I will teach this year but my daughter in law teaches ESL and maybe she would like them.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Not only that, the massage office was just a terrible joint.


I'll say, and the competition was trying to muscle in on my business.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Steamy here today. Not much going on, might work on my lesson plans. Not sure if I will teach this year but my daughter in law teaches ESL and maybe she would like them.


Good idea, Rp. Interesting that your daughter is following in your footsteps. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished mowing the lawn. Still a nice evening here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, first SAP from the road is ready this morning from Battleford, SK, with a fine sign response, a dog who thinks that is grass and our video on how we have changed our food.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is now ready ...................... and it is all ready to help you get Over the Hump today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. OtHD coffee is now ready ...................... and it is all ready to help you get Over the Hump today. Enjoy.


Could use a BT this morning.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Have a good trip, Sinc. 

Had a verrry slow day at the store again today ... I'm guessing a lot of potential customers are out of town, since school is over and they can all head off for parts unknown now. 

I don't have a shift tomorrow so plan to spend the rest of the night binge-watching scary movies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing and it is warm enough to sit outside and have a cup as we watch the sun rise.


----------



## SINC

Morning, a warm one here too Marc. Today on SAP a look back at a memorable Red Skelton segment, a robbery foiled and How Spam Became One Of The Most Iconic American Brands Of All Time.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Sun's out now on a very damp city ... we had some lovely thunderstorms last night. Currently 23C with a forecast for more rain ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and Mona. Coffee?

Off to mow the lawn before it starts to rain in an hour or so. Later .........


----------



## SINC

Morning again, busy day. First I have to unhook the motor home and run to fill the propane tank, something I forgot to d before we left. Already got the car washed and may try to rinse off the rig too as it is muddy from all the rain on Tuesday. Not sure if they even have a big rig wash bay here. Then it is off to tend to the graves of my mother and father and grandparents too. Then some shopping. I did manage to get my Rider hat and T's bought yesterday though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again, busy day. First I have to unhook the motor home and run to fill the propane tank, something I forgot to d before we left. Already got the car washed and may try to rinse off the rig too as it is muddy from all the rain on Tuesday. Not sure if they even have a big rig wash bay here. Then it is off to tend to the graves of my mother and father and grandparents too. Then some shopping. I did manage to get my Rider hat and T's bought yesterday though.


Go Raiders!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee anyone?

flickspire - Life is like Coffee


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Go Raiders!!!!!!!!!!!


Uh, that would be Riders.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, that would be Riders.


The SK RoughRiders are moving to Saskatoon and will now be called the SK ToughRaiders. Blame the CFL, not me.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The SK RoughRiders are moving to Saskatoon and will now be called the SK ToughRaiders. Blame the CFL, not me.


As long as it is not the Saskatchewan Roughriders, all is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As long as it is not the Saskatchewan Roughriders, all is good.


They will make for great rivals. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a funny video about the bathroom on a plane, a Dalmation has a big litter and The Memory Game for your morning smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That is quite the litter of pups. The most we ever had was 8 doxies in one litter.

"How soon do you have to know?" Good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, time for me to begin breaking camp so am preparing a list of to do's which will include unhooking and stowing the satellite dish, moving the big screen TV to the bedroom while we drive, emptying the holding tanks, filling the fresh water tank, unhooking the water supply hoses and stowing them, ditto for the sewer hoses after rinsing, unhooking the power supply cable and stowing it and then moving the rig forward and hooking up the tow vehicle. 

Then a quick test of the signal and brake lights and finally a circle check of the entire setup to be sure all is secure and in the proper place. Oh, nearly forgot to dump the garbage too. Then I will be done and we can hit the road for Moose Jaw, about two hours east where we will do a bit of grocery shopping, have some lunch and a rest before setting off on the second leg to Windthorst, another two hours, arriving there mid afternoon.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Sounds like quite the list you have there, Sinc! Good driving!

I get to spend several hours at the store today. Hope we have a busier day than we had earlier this week. Man, that was _quiet._

I'll take some of that coffee, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Mona ................... that is, if you still want some.


----------



## Dr.G.

The end of a beautiful day weeding and watering the garden ................ and cutting the lawn once again.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee coming right up, Mona ................... that is, if you still want some.


I'll take coffee ANY time. Which is quite the shift for somebody who grew up on tea. 

Finished my shift at the store and just came home, had supper, and am now pestering my one cat (well, it's his own fault ... he WILL sit on my desk while I'm on the computer ...)

Hoping to get some yard work done this Sunday. Couldn't muster up the energy tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'll take coffee ANY time. Which is quite the shift for somebody who grew up on tea.
> 
> Finished my shift at the store and just came home, had supper, and am now pestering my one cat (well, it's his own fault ... he WILL sit on my desk while I'm on the computer ...)
> 
> Hoping to get some yard work done this Sunday. Couldn't muster up the energy tonight.


Normally, I do not drink coffee past 5PM. Good luck with your yard work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing so see you all a bit later.


----------



## VieleKatzen

I'll take a cup, thanks, just before I run off to the store ... to sell tea.


----------



## pm-r

VieleKatzen said:


> I'll take a cup, thanks, just before I run off to the store ... to sell tea.




Don't forget that some of those tea customers may just like a nice new teapot that they can brew their tea in.   

My wife bought one a while ago and just loves it — if you stock anything similar. If not — you should. 

Similar to this, and absolutely NO DRIPS!!!:
Double Wall Teapot Stainless Steel Insulated


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'll take a cup, thanks, just before I run off to the store ... to sell tea.


We sell fine tea AND coffee, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Don't forget that some of those tea customers may just like a nice new teapot that they can brew their tea in.
> 
> My wife bought one a while ago and just loves it — if you stock anything similar. If not — you should.
> 
> Similar to this, and absolutely NO DRIPS!!!:
> Double Wall Teapot Stainless Steel Insulated


Nice tea pot, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nice tea pot, Patrick.



Thanks Marc, and yes it is.

It sure wasn't that cheap but not overly expensive for how well it's made and works.

Similar to a stainless steel thermos in construction and design.

I think the old brown betty might still be in some cupboard or delegated to the basement shelves.

(I got a bunch of old metal grocery store shelving years ago that became our biggest storage area. Solid and strong and the price was sure right. Free for my hauling.)


----------



## pm-r

Hey Marc, for your and others that may be interested if you haven't come across it already:

A Newly Discovered Diary Tells the Harrowing Story of the Deadly Halifax Explosion
Read more: …

A Newly Discovered Diary Tells the Harrowing Story of the Deadly Halifax Explosion | History | Smithsonian


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> Don't forget that some of those tea customers may just like a nice new teapot that they can brew their tea in.
> 
> My wife bought one a while ago and just loves it — if you stock anything similar. If not — you should.
> 
> Similar to this, and absolutely NO DRIPS!!!:
> Double Wall Teapot Stainless Steel Insulated


YES, WE SHOULD! For the most part we sell these tiny little "cute" teapots that make maybe a cup apiece ... seriously, why would anybody want one (unless they like the design or colour or something similar)? If I'm going to make a cup of tea, I'll make it directly in the cup. (Ironically I do have what I think is a miniature Brown Betty teapot ... it makes maybe a cup and a half ... but it has sentimental attachments.  )

And that is a lovely pot. I'll bet we could sell more than a few of 'em.

We've had several people come in looking for _large_ teapots which, regrettably, we do not have. Helllooooo, upper management? Anybody listening??


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> Hey Marc, for your and others that may be interested if you haven't come across it already:
> 
> A Newly Discovered Diary Tells the Harrowing Story of the Deadly Halifax Explosion
> Read more: …
> 
> A Newly Discovered Diary Tells the Harrowing Story of the Deadly Halifax Explosion | History | Smithsonian


I've seen a couple of historical documentaries on that ... why did we get none of this when I was going to school? In fact, during my years in elementary schools here in Canada (I attended high school in Michigan), we got no Canadian history at all that I can remember ... we got Columbus and Vasco da Gama and others of their ilk from one year to the next, but Canadian history? Nope. And yet we have horrifying events like this one in our history, and hilarious events like The Great Pig War of 1859.


----------



## VieleKatzen

The yards here have been increasingly overgrown since Mom's health started failing. Among other things we've had a plethora of what I call "squirrel trees" (but apparently some of which should've been called "bird trees" since the birds pooped out the seeds ...) all over the place.

Brother and I finally decided that at least some had to come down ... they were growing into overhead lines of some sort (power? cable? no idea). The guy we hired did such a thorough job that I've taken to calling the results the Windsor Chainsaw Massacre. 

And then tonight I walked into the back yard ... and found the aforementioned wires lying flat on the ground. :yikes: They're not sparking, thankfully, just lying there quietly minding their own business, but obviously I need to figure out who to call to ... do something. Re-hang them somehow, or just remove them, or whatever ...


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, and yes it is.
> 
> It sure wasn't that cheap but not overly expensive for how well it's made and works.
> 
> Similar to a stainless steel thermos in construction and design.
> 
> I think the old brown betty might still be in some cupboard or delegated to the basement shelves.
> 
> (I got a bunch of old metal grocery store shelving years ago that became our biggest storage area. Solid and strong and the price was sure right. Free for my hauling.)


My wife has three ceramic tea pots for various types of tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hey Marc, for your and others that may be interested if you haven't come across it already:
> 
> A Newly Discovered Diary Tells the Harrowing Story of the Deadly Halifax Explosion
> Read more: …
> 
> A Newly Discovered Diary Tells the Harrowing Story of the Deadly Halifax Explosion | History | Smithsonian


Very interesting. Thanks for the link, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I've seen a couple of historical documentaries on that ... why did we get none of this when I was going to school? In fact, during my years in elementary schools here in Canada (I attended high school in Michigan), we got no Canadian history at all that I can remember ... we got Columbus and Vasco da Gama and others of their ilk from one year to the next, but Canadian history? Nope. And yet we have horrifying events like this one in our history, and hilarious events like The Great Pig War of 1859.


I first learned of this explosion when I was studying for my Canadian citizenship test.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Sometimes I think born citizens should have to take that test. I suspect most of us would fail miserably.

Found out that the downed wires are the cable wires. Hydro guy picked them up with his bare hands and tossed them into my tomato plants.  So I guess I can do my yardwork tomorrow (weather allowing) with no worries about being flash-fried.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Sometimes I think born citizens should have to take that test. I suspect most of us would fail miserably.
> 
> Found out that the downed wires are the cable wires. Hydro guy picked them up with his bare hands and tossed them into my tomato plants.  So I guess I can do my yardwork tomorrow (weather allowing) with no worries about being flash-fried.


A valid point re the citizenship test, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is a bit early for Sunday Brunch, but I shall start the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good. Today on SAP a video and story on the theories of what happened to Amelia Earhart, Here, Let Me Get That! and The Movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. I always find the theories of what happened to Amelia Earhart interesting. Sadly, the latest one re the picture did not pan out since the picture was found in a book two years before she took off.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Coffee would be most welcome. 

I always assume Amelia Earhart crashed into the Pacific.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Coffee would be most welcome.
> 
> I always assume Amelia Earhart crashed into the Pacific.


Coming right up, Mona.

Over the years, there have been various theories based on items found on the various islands in the area.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good. Today on SAP a video and story on the theories of what happened to Amelia Earhart, Here, Let Me Get That! and The Movie.



And what's this??? No *Sunday Whatzit?*??? Agggghhhh….  





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> And what's this??? No *Sunday Whatzit?*??? Agggghhhh….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hmmm, silly me, forgot to refresh the site after I loaded it, thanks for the heads up, it is there now and the poetry corner too.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hmmm, silly me, forgot to refresh the site after I loaded it, thanks for the heads up, it is there now and the poetry corner too.


OK and thanks. 

I guess I'd better go back and take a look and give my brain a weekly workout.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took Molly and Stella to the beach today. The fog started to roll in as we were leaving. That is my son in the second picture. He is here for a visit.


----------



## VieleKatzen

That is such a beautiful area!


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> And what's this??? No *Sunday Whatzit?*??? Agggghhhh….
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





SINC said:


> Hmmm, silly me, forgot to refresh the site after I loaded it, thanks for the heads up, it is there now and the poetry corner too.





pm-r said:


> OK and thanks.
> 
> I guess I'd better go back and take a look and give my brain a weekly workout.




Now I wish I'd never asked, even if the sign is upside down or whatever.

I guess I'll just fail the test unless it's to indicate there are two No Through Roads with a Turn Around at their ends.

Or could it be saying there are some exercise rings hanging just ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> That is such a beautiful area!


Thank you, Mona. It is about 20 minutes outside of Lunenburg, and the waves really come crashing ashore, so much so that there were surfers out there in the fog coming to shore on their surf boards. It is a long beach that draws a great many people in the summer time on the weekends, but on weekdays, it can be deserted.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Admittedly it's the "deserted" part that I really like!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine .................. and have a cup of freshly brewed coffee or tea. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning MMarc, today on SAP the Whatzit answer, a haircut with a difference and a look at overcrowded trains in our video.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm and sunny today, will probably be able to finish my lawn work. I certainly picked the wrong area to live in as I have a problem with sun and humidity......oh well beats snow and ice. I have run out of BT so a cup if you have it would be welcome.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning MMarc, today on SAP the Whatzit answer, a haircut with a difference and a look at overcrowded trains in our video.




I have to honestly say I've never ever seen such a sign, but they do get used in some parts it seems.

But I dare say other types of signs are more common, even if just in English.

Oh well…


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has lifted and the sun is shining. The grass is still wet so I am free from mowing .............. until tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The fog has lifted and the sun is shining. The grass is still wet so I am free from mowing .............. until tomorrow.


Would you say you are feeling a little for-lawn.


----------



## Rps

Don, maybe SAP worthy...

Bud the golfer sets off on a round-the-world trip in his new boat, but he winds up veering off course and gets lost. He drifts onto a deserted island, where he is stranded, all alone. Months go by and there's no sign of rescue, and not even a soccer ball to keep him company. Then one day Bud sees a beautiful mermaid coming out of the surf, heading straight toward him. The mermaid stops two feet in front of Bud and asks him in sexy voice, "Would you like a drink?"

Bud doesn't have to think about his answer. "You bet!" he nearly shouts. The mermaid opens the vest she's wearing, reaches in and pulls out an ice-cold beer.

Then she asks, "Would you like a cigar?" And Bud quickly answers, "You bet!" The mermaid opens her vest even more and pulls out a big cigar, which Bud lights up immediately ith the lighter the mermaid also gives him.

The mermaid bats her eyes, opens her vest even more, and coos to Bud, "And would you like to play around?"

"Wow!" Bud says, "You've got golf clubs in there, too?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Would you say you are feeling a little for-lawn.


Good pne, Rp ............... especially after hours of weeding.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of men stealing meat from lions and rodeo shots from our guy Al.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of men stealing meat from lions and rodeo shots from our guy Al.


Morning, Don. I dare those men to try and steal meat from our doxies. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some freshly brewed coffee is now ready for those who are up and about this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, hot here today and we should hit the 90s closer to the weekend......ahhhh summer.

A smile for you....

One day, shortly after the birth of their new baby, the mother had to go out to run some errands.
The proud papa stayed home to watch his wonderful new son.
Soon after the mother left, the baby started to cry.
The father did everything he could think of doing, but the baby wouldn't stop crying.
Finally, the dad got so worried that he decided to take the infant to the doctor.
After the doctor listened to the father relate all that he had done to get the baby to stop crying, the doctor began to examine the baby's ears, chest and then down to the diaper area.
When he undid the diaper, he found that the diaper was indeed full.
"Here's the problem", the Dr. said, "He needs to be changed!"
The father was very perplexed, "But the diaper package says it is good for up to 10 lbs."


----------



## Rps

Every one a gem..........

One day, after a man had his annual physical, the doctor came out and said, "You had a great checkup. Is there anything that you'd like to talk about or ask me?"

"Well," he said, "I was thinking about getting a vasectomy."

"That's a pretty big decision. Have you talked it over with your family?"

"Yeah, and they're in favor 15 to 2."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, hot here today and we should hit the 90s closer to the weekend......ahhhh summer.
> 
> A smile for you....
> 
> One day, shortly after the birth of their new baby, the mother had to go out to run some errands.
> The proud papa stayed home to watch his wonderful new son.
> Soon after the mother left, the baby started to cry.
> The father did everything he could think of doing, but the baby wouldn't stop crying.
> Finally, the dad got so worried that he decided to take the infant to the doctor.
> After the doctor listened to the father relate all that he had done to get the baby to stop crying, the doctor began to examine the baby's ears, chest and then down to the diaper area.
> When he undid the diaper, he found that the diaper was indeed full.
> "Here's the problem", the Dr. said, "He needs to be changed!"
> The father was very perplexed, "But the diaper package says it is good for up to 10 lbs."


XX)

25C and humid here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Every one a gem..........
> 
> One day, after a man had his annual physical, the doctor came out and said, "You had a great checkup. Is there anything that you'd like to talk about or ask me?"
> 
> "Well," he said, "I was thinking about getting a vasectomy."
> 
> "That's a pretty big decision. Have you talked it over with your family?"
> 
> "Yeah, and they're in favor 15 to 2."


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of men stealing meat from lions and rodeo shots from our guy Al.



Those natives have a lot of nerve and cunning but the lions almost reminds me of a grumpy old butcher the local store had for a while many years ago. But both at least got the meat ready.

And I'm not much of a knowledgable rodeo fan but the photos of Al are quite incredible, and many make me wince, but I really wonder about some of the safety measures in place especially when I see where it looks like this guy has stored his surplus lasso rope — around his neck!!!???? Gads… 

From the _*Benalto Rodeo 2017 With Al Popil*_ photos:




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I took Molly and Stella back to Hirtle's Beach. It was even more foggy than the other day. Still, they had fun running up and down the beach.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a pic sent to us by Kim in Calgary, 'Meet Me At The Corner Of Flax And Canola', our daily gif, 'The Yo-Yo Demo!' and our video, 'South Korea Has the Most Ingenious Method For Unclogging a Toilet You'll Ever See'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Loved that pic sent to you by Kim re "Meet Me At The Corner Of Flax And Canola". Reminds me of the classic NYC picture of the corner of Walk and Don't Walk. 

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I now have made a fresh pot of OtHD coffee if anyone needs a bit of a boost.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, BT if you have it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, BT if you have it.


Rp, we always have your butter toffee coffee on hand when you want some to get you moving. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

It is quite warm here (as always it seems) will be heading up to see some of our grandkids soon. That should be fun, haven't seen them for a few months......might need 3 coffees!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It is quite warm here (as always it seems) will be heading up to see some of our grandkids soon. That should be fun, haven't seen them for a few months......might need 3 coffees!


26C here and sunny. Humid as well.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Those natives have a lot of nerve and cunning but the lions almost reminds me of a grumpy old butcher the local store had for a while many years ago. But both at least got the meat ready.
> 
> And I'm not much of a knowledgable rodeo fan but the photos of Al are quite incredible, and many make me wince, but I really wonder about some of the safety measures in place especially when I see where it looks like this guy has stored his surplus lasso rope — around his neck!!!???? Gads…
> 
> From the _*Benalto Rodeo 2017 With Al Popil*_ photos:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well Patrick, sorry to burst your bubble but that 'lasso' as you refer to it, is not a lasso at all, nor is it around his neck. That is a *piggin' string*, as the the sometimes braided short rope is called. I know this from my teenage rodeo years when I participated in calf roping and steer riding.

The term “Piggin’ String” has a special meaning to outside cowboys who rope and tie down wild cattle and doctor and brand calves. There are other names for this handy piece of rope. In the Southwest, it is sometimes called a “hogging rope.” In Texas and New Mexico, cowboys call it a “tie-down rope.“ These piggin' strings are similar to the small ropes rodeo tie-down ropers use to tie the feet of the calves they rope in the arena.

Look more closely at the pic and you will see the rope is simply clenched between the roper's teeth, so it can be grabbed quickly to tie up the calf. It is clearly over his collar on both sides and gives him what appears to be a mustache. It is shown much more clearly in use in the photo below.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Time for a cold one. Just finished mowing the lawn in 25C temps with a 30C humidex reading in full sun. I have earned this one ..... or two. Anyone care to join me???


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> 26C here and sunny. Humid as well.


Humid you say, the dex here is 41c.....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I took Molly and Stella back to Hirtle's Beach. It was even more foggy than the other day. Still, they had fun running up and down the beach.



Shouldn't the fog there be reserved more for the cool fall days???


----------



## pm-r

> Well Patrick, sorry to burst your bubble but that 'lasso' as you refer to it, is not a lasso at all, nor is it around his neck. That is a pig gin' string,


Thanks for the clarification Don and it's much clearer in those photos.

As I said, I'm not much into rodeos!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Humid you say, the dex here is 41c.....


XX)

Sounds like Georgia.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Shouldn't the fog there be reserved more for the cool fall days???


Well, we leave Lunenburg with sunshine and 25C temps, and get to Hirtle's Beach in fog and 19C temps. The waves are high enough for surfers to be out there doing their thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have fog but the smoke must be bad in your area of AB.

https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?ab33#904178682123518336201707180501wo2585cwwg


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> XX)
> 
> Sounds like Georgia.


Funny you should say that. Dalton has almost the exact summer temps as Windsor but with less humidity. I hear in Atlanta you can cut it with a knife.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Funny you should say that. Dalton has almost the exact summer temps as Windsor but with less humidity. I hear in Atlanta you can cut it with a knife.....


Yes, that is why they call it "Hotlanta".


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the clarification Don and it's much clearer in those photos.
> 
> As I said, I'm not much into rodeos!!!


Not to worry Patrick, I grew up with it and know it well. Not all folks have that privilege.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Funny you should say that. Dalton has almost the exact summer temps as Windsor but with less humidity. I hear in Atlanta you can cut it with a knife.....


Athens, GA, where I lived for just over three years, was up a bit in the mountains, and thus, cooler with less humidity than Atlanta, which is in a bowl. Waycross, GA, where I spent two years was hotter and more humid than Atlanta. It was 40 miles north of Jacksonville and 40 miles from the Atlantic Ocean coast. That was brutal from April to November. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Japanese robot fish, a video tour of the white temple or Wat Rong Khun and a Windmill Has Been Transformed Into A Five-Bed Family Home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have some freshly brewed coffee (our house blend) along with some RpBT, which is his specialty blend. Enjoy.


----------



## VieleKatzen

I'll take the coffee, thanks, Dr. G. Got a few errands to run and then a closing shift at the store tonight ...

Got a large clump of highly visible weeds removed from the front garden yesterday evening. Also committed tree-i-cide on a couple of small maples  that were no doubt planted by squirrels, but they had to go. MUCH too close to the house.

And I've discovered we have bees (or something similar) living in one of the walls. Ugh. They're not in the house itself yet, but I'll be calling the exterminator to get rid of them before that happens. They really seem to love the brickwork; this is the third time in the years i've been here that bees or wasps have spotted a gap in the bricks and decided "Hey, su casa, mi casa."

WRONG.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Mona.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Thanks. I'll really need it by about 8:30 tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thanks. I'll really need it by about 8:30 tonight!


We shall keep it coming, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Straight Razor Restoration and American Breakfast Through The Decades.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. What about Canadian Breakfasts? 

American Breakfast Through The Decades | St. Albert's Place


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have some TGIF coffee brewing AND a Canadian Breakfast of your choice here in The Café Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

A smile for you....

When my girlfriend said she was leaving because of my obsession with The Monkees, I thought she was joking. And then I saw her face.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A smile for you....
> 
> When my girlfriend said she was leaving because of my obsession with The Monkees, I thought she was joking. And then I saw her face.


Morning, Rp. Some BT coffee for you?

My sister was a big Monkees fan, but I have to admit that I don't understand the joke. Must be the heat again today ............ 27C with a 30C humidex reading as we near noon.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, the punch line is the beginning of the refrain in the song I'm a believer. We are rally warm here in the 90s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, the punch line is the beginning of the refrain in the song I'm a believer. We are rally warm here in the 90s.


Oh, I see now. :lmao:

28C with a 31C humidex reading here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Oh, I see now. :lmao:
> … …



So said the blind carpenter man as he picked up his hammer and saw!!!!  



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao::clap:


pm-r said:


> So said the blind carpenter man as he picked up his hammer and saw!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Temps have dropped to 24C with a bit of an ocean breeze. Should make sleeping easier. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video look at the insect world by the BBC, a dog plays peek a boo with a little girl and The Best Barbecue Ribs You've Ever Tasted!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I should pass that SAP item re ribs on to Deborah, since they would go well with her secret sauce.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready for the early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm with rain today. A smile for you

An efficiency expert concluded his lecture with a note of caution. "You need to be careful about trying these techniques at home."

"Why?" asked somebody from the audience.

"I watched my wife's routine at dinner for years," the expert explained. "She made lots of trips between the refrigerator, stove, table and cabinets, often carrying a single item at a time.

One day I told her, 'Honey, why don't you try carrying several things at once?'

"Did it save time?" the guy in the audience asked.

"Actually, yes," replied the expert. "It used to take her 30 minutes to make dinner.

Now I do it in ten..."


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm with rain today. A smile for you
> 
> An efficiency expert concluded his lecture with a note of caution. "You need to be careful about trying these techniques at home."
> 
> "Why?" asked somebody from the audience.
> 
> "I watched my wife's routine at dinner for years," the expert explained. "She made lots of trips between the refrigerator, stove, table and cabinets, often carrying a single item at a time.
> 
> One day I told her, 'Honey, why don't you try carrying several things at once?'
> 
> "Did it save time?" the guy in the audience asked.
> 
> "Actually, yes," replied the expert. "It used to take her 30 minutes to make dinner.
> 
> Now I do it in ten..."


:lmao::clap:

Sometimes it's best just to ... keep quiet. 

It does look as if it rained last night. Wish I could sit home and enjoy the lovely weather, but I have a closing shift at the store today, alas.


----------



## Rps

Hi Mona, are you at Devonshire? Will you be moving to the new food court there, sounds like quite a bit of construction going on there, especially with the Metro opening in August.


----------



## VieleKatzen

I am indeed at Devonshire, but we are not part of the food court, so as far as I know we will not be moving.

Man, I can remember that mall when it was a LOT smaller. Pretty sure there were exit doors at the back of the current food court ... now there's a solid wall o' stores (although one retail space has been turned into off-site storage for any businesses that want it ... I think they are "restructuring" the normal off-site storage as well).

I'm kinda surprised it's a Metro and not, say, a Sobeys ...


----------



## Rps

Mona, I think Sobey's is in trouble here in Ontario. We lost the one near us on Tecumseh, and the one Manning isn't that crowded. I think food stores are under seige. Loblaws seems to be the big winner here with its Zehrs, 2 Superstores, the No Frills and PC Club.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm with rain today. A smile for you
> 
> An efficiency expert concluded his lecture with a note of caution. "You need to be careful about trying these techniques at home."
> 
> "Why?" asked somebody from the audience.
> 
> "I watched my wife's routine at dinner for years," the expert explained. "She made lots of trips between the refrigerator, stove, table and cabinets, often carrying a single item at a time.
> 
> One day I told her, 'Honey, why don't you try carrying several things at once?'
> 
> "Did it save time?" the guy in the audience asked.
> 
> "Actually, yes," replied the expert. "It used to take her 30 minutes to make dinner.
> 
> Now I do it in ten..."


:lmao::lmao:

A hot 25C here this afternoon, but with a nice ocean breeze and not much humidity.


----------



## Rps

Marc, do the breezes come on a clock or are they random. I remember no matter how hot it got when I was in Antigonish, a breeze came everyday a 4pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, do the breezes come on a clock or are they random. I remember no matter how hot it got when I was in Antigonish, a breeze came everyday a 4pm.


They are random these days, according to a neighbor who sails. Still, they are welcome, especially on these hot days (at least by Lunenburg, NS standards).


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Mona, I think Sobey's is in trouble here in Ontario. We lost the one near us on Tecumseh, and the one Manning isn't that crowded. I think food stores are under seige. Loblaws seems to be the big winner here with its Zehrs, 2 Superstores, the No Frills and PC Club.


Ah ... you might be right. Sobeys was one of the anchor stores at Tecumseh Mall, and it went *poof* some time ago, and nothing has yet replaced it.

I wonder what made Loblaws/Zehrs the big winner? The one near me is usually quite busy. Aren't the prices at Zehrs about the same as at Sobeys?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Sleep well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cause I can finally support, a hidden cat and our video of a Lady Trying To Park For Six Minutes.

And try your luck at today's Whatzit? too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still awake?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some Sunday Brunch. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still awake?


Morning Marc, yep I am up, not much sleep last night, bed at 11 after Rider game, up at 2:00 to work on SAP, back to bed at 4:00, up at 6:00 to watch British Open. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yep I am up, not much sleep last night, bed at 11 after Rider game, up at 2:00 to work on SAP, back to bed at 4:00, up at 6:00 to watch British Open. :yawn:


Sounds like you have had a busy morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm day here in Lunenburg. The doxies only want to lie outside in the shade. Deborah is in PEI with Molly at a dog show. She finished 4th in the terrier group yesterday, and has not done much today. The terrier group is VERY competitive compared to the hound group. Many of the dogs in the terrier group are being shown by professional handlers and are there for the wins and the championships. Molly and Deborah are there for the experience and the fun of the show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Deborah and Molly are back home now and they are pooped after a 4 hour drive from PEI to here. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit? answer, dancing like no one is watching and a magician who will leave you wondering how he did it in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How did he do that?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some freshly brewed coffee is just about ready. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How did he do that?????????????


Funny enough, I have the same question. Perhaps some here will see something we missed?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Funny enough, I have the same question. Perhaps some here will see something we missed?


Mirrors .................... it was all done by a slight of hand with mirrors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Five months from today is Christmas Eve. Best to start shopping now and avoid the rush.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Five months from today is Christmas Eve. Best to start shopping now and avoid the rush.


I'm sure that reminder was _very_ much appreciated ... :lmao:

And your dogs are SO sweet!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a gif of best buds, an updated video of miniatur wunderland and a thought on aging.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'm sure that reminder was _very_ much appreciated ... :lmao:
> 
> And your dogs are SO sweet!


Thank you, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up? I got up early to take the doxies and Molly out before the rain got any heavier.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure a coffee would be great. Just finishing up, so back to bed soon.


----------



## SINC

Our crescent has been dug up for three weeks now and since Thursday, no parking has neighbours parking a block away as access to their driveways is gone. The city is replacing curbs and now has the street ready for paving, but the rain has held up the project as it must dry out to lay the asphalt. Be glad when this is done, Fortunately for us, it is the crescent being done as we have a second driveway on the street we can use. One of the advantages of a corner lot as the street is not being worked on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I shall wait for you to reawaken to get you that cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning one and all. Just finished making a fresh pot of coffee.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Cofffeeeeee ... 

Bright and sunny out today, but all my windows have been open since yesterday and it still feels extraordinarily cool out there.

Back to work today, alas ... I have a closing shift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Mona. Light rain here so the dogs have decided that today is an indoor day.


----------



## SINC

A beauty day here with bright sunshine. I wonder if the paving crew will show up?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Five months from today is Christmas Eve. Best to start shopping now and avoid the rush.



Just another example that someone obviously missed the point that was provided recently on another medium that I'm sure would have been noticed…


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit? answer, dancing like no one is watching and a magician who will leave you wondering how he did it in our video.




Good grief!!! Now the SAP Sunday Whatzit? is into Entomology details and viewers are supposed to know what the eggs of a Katydid, (or often called bush crickets or leaf bugs or long horned grasshoppers), and laid on a wooden spring clothes peg are supposed to look like. Wow!!

Maybe it's much more common out on the pararie, but sure not on the wet west coast.

Oh well…

BTW: How many viewers knew the answer???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief!!! Now the SAP Sunday Whatzit? is into Entomology details and viewers are supposed to know what the eggs of a Katydid, (or often called bush crickets or leaf bugs or long horned grasshoppers), and laid on a wooden spring clothes peg are supposed to look like. Wow!!
> 
> Maybe it's much more common out on the pararie, but sure not on the wet west coast.
> 
> Oh well…
> 
> BTW: How many viewers knew the answer???


Katy did .............. no, Katy didn't. Yes, Katy DID know what her eggs looked like.

For the record -- I did not know what they were on the clothes pin.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just another example that someone obviously missed the point that was provided recently on another medium that I'm sure would have been noticed…


Amen, brother. Labor Day will find Halloween decorations being displayed. On Canadian Thanksgiving Day, we will start to see Christmas decorations on display. The day after schools closed various stores were showing "back to school" ads.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A beauty day here with bright sunshine. I wonder if the paving crew will show up?


Look up your street. There is a doxie in the road to delay the construction.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Good grief!!! Now the SAP Sunday Whatzit? is into Entomology details and viewers are supposed to know what the eggs of a Katydid, (or often called bush crickets or leaf bugs or long horned grasshoppers), and laid on a wooden spring clothes peg are supposed to look like. Wow!!
> 
> Maybe it's much more common out on the pararie, but sure not on the wet west coast.
> 
> Oh well…
> 
> BTW: How many viewers knew the answer???


Not a single guess on that one Patrick, but SAP does have a bunch of readers who are really 'into' Entomology. Many of them are members of BLESS, that fund the camera you visit from time to time. And especially our ace photog guy Al who shoots macros of bugs as a hobby which we run from time to time. 

Al's interests also run to many other areas (rodeo, orchids, fashion, etc.) and he is out this week shooting rattlesnakes in SW Alberta and those pics will appear soon on SAP. 

I allow Bixman to choose whatever he wishes to run on the Whatzit? because volunteers like him are not exactly a dime a dozen, and frankly I could not afford to pay someone to do this job. Anyway, I just bear with him when he occasionally deviates from more normal items. In other words, I overlook some items and say nothing to keep the peace, not to mention the help.


----------



## pm-r

> In other words, I overlook some items and say nothing to keep the peace, not to mention the help.



I wasn't complaining but just thought it was a bit unusual and it's a bit surprising that none of the Bless or Entomology folks guessed the answer either.

But thinking back a bit, I guess it's not much different than Bixman's super X-ray magnification shot of a metal fracture that looked similar to the Grand Canyon. ;-)

But I sure won't be showing my wife any of his photos from his shooting rattlesnakes in SW Alberta trip!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Look up your street. There is a doxie in the road to delay the construction.



That's going to be a very long doxie protest when looking at the poor condition of that rusty frontend loader with its flat tires that won't be going anywhere for some time.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's going to be a very long doxie protest when looking at the poor condition of that rusty frontend loader with its flat tires that won't be going anywhere for some time.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just noticed the date. It was 40 years ago to the day that I came to Canada as a Landed Immigrant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Smell the coffee brewing?


----------



## SINC

Yep, I do and it smells good! Morning Marc, today on SAP rodeo action, with a combine crunch and a talking raven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for a cup?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing, thanks Marc, I can sip on the upper deck while I watch the paving crews at work today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing, thanks Marc, I can sip on the upper deck while I watch the paving crews at work today.


Coming right up, mon ami. As for me, it is hot and sunny here this afternoon, so I shall have a cold brew while I sit out on my deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a baby with a baby deer gif, a man saves a drowning bear in our video and An egg and an gge?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A late start this morning ................ so it is time for a rare Thursday Brunch if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but the coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would hit the spot right now as I work on tomorrow's edition of SAP. Today a gif of an upside down puppy, a video of the myth of the beer can chicken and Meet The People Who Care For 100 'Boardwalk Cats' At Jersey Shore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Don. Love the upside down puppy in SAP.

Too early for Sunday Brunch ...................... because it is Friday today. Oops


----------



## SINC

I doubt it much mattered to that puppy which way he was lying as long as he was being fed, but it was cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I doubt it much mattered to that puppy which way he was lying as long as he was being fed, but it was cute.


True. We usually had one doxie pup that liked to be fed that way.


----------



## VieleKatzen

I will take a jumbo coffee with extra sugar, Doctor G ... it is not a good morning here. We've been informed that Starbucks is closing ALL the Teavana sites ... and that's where I work. Which means my last job here will be gone, effective (ironically enough) Labour Day.  And the employment situation in Windsor makes it unlikely I will be able to find another (heaven knows I've been looking for two years ...)


----------



## Rps

Sorry to hear Mona. What about the new Metro there, do they need help?


----------



## Rps

A smile to share

A Swiss guy, looking for directions, pulls up at a bus stop where two Canadians are waiting. "Entschuldigung, koennen Sie Deutsch sprechen?" he asks.

The two Canadians just stare at him.

"Excusez-moi, parlez vous Francais?" he tries. The two continue to stare. "Parlare Italiano?" No response. "Hablan ustedes Espanol?" Still nothing.

The Swiss guy drives off, extremely disgusted. The first Canadian turns to the second and says, "Y'know, maybe we should learn a foreign language."

"Why?" says the other. "That guy knew four languages, and it didn't do him any good."


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your employment situation, Mona. This sort of loss is never easy. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A smile to share
> 
> A Swiss guy, looking for directions, pulls up at a bus stop where two Canadians are waiting. "Entschuldigung, koennen Sie Deutsch sprechen?" he asks.
> 
> The two Canadians just stare at him.
> 
> "Excusez-moi, parlez vous Francais?" he tries. The two continue to stare. "Parlare Italiano?" No response. "Hablan ustedes Espanol?" Still nothing.
> 
> The Swiss guy drives off, extremely disgusted. The first Canadian turns to the second and says, "Y'know, maybe we should learn a foreign language."
> 
> "Why?" says the other. "That guy knew four languages, and it didn't do him any good."


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Sorry to hear Mona. What about the new Metro there, do they need help?


Thanks, Rps .,.. I don't know whether the Metro has begun hiring yet (or finished ...) but I'm going to check into it.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about your employment situation, Mona. This sort of loss is never easy. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Thanks, Dr. G. It certainly won't help that the local Sears is also closing down, as far as I know ... it'll be that many more retail workers looking for jobs that don't exist (at least, not here).


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thanks, Dr. G. It certainly won't help that the local Sears is also closing down, as far as I know ... it'll be that many more retail workers looking for jobs that don't exist (at least, not here).


Yes, times are difficult to be looking for work in your area. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Thanks, Dr. G., I could use some "bonne chance."  Sleep well.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thanks, Dr. G., I could use some "bonne chance."  Sleep well.


We all could, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early and now I have the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP one heck of a storm hits Red Deer, The High Cost Of Free Parking and a Windy Day On The Golf Course!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP one heck of a storm hits Red Deer, The High Cost Of Free Parking and a Windy Day On The Golf Course!


That was quite the storm, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Spent an hour or two Friday with my brother, roaming one area of an old cemetery, looking for our paternal grandfather in the area where a cemetery director told us to look. Grandpa didn't seem to be there ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Spent an hour or two Friday with my brother, roaming one area of an old cemetery, looking for our paternal grandfather in the area where a cemetery director told us to look. Grandpa didn't seem to be there ...


Good luck in your search, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing. Later.


----------



## SINC

Coffee is good when it is this early, thanks Marc.

Today on SAP The Sunday Whatzit?, Catching A Foul Ball and a Monkey Drop Kicks A Guy Who Gave It The Finger.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee is good when it is this early, thanks Marc.
> 
> Today on SAP The Sunday Whatzit?, Catching A Foul Ball and a Monkey Drop Kicks A Guy Who Gave It The Finger.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.

I have no clue as to the whatzit pic, but Deborah thinks it might be used on a fisherman's net repair, or something to do with knitting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might like this .......

A nurse came into the office and told the doctor that there was a man in the waiting room who thought he was invisible. She wanted to know what she should tell him?

The doctor replied, "Tell him I can't see him today."


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, you might like this .......
> 
> A nurse came into the office and told the doctor that there was a man in the waiting room who thought he was invisible. She wanted to know what she should tell him?
> 
> The doctor replied, "Tell him I can't see him today."


:lmao::clap:

I'll take some of that coffee, Dr. G.

A cousin (who has done a LOT of research into dad's side of the family) sent brother some hopefully more precise details and brother has passed them on to me. So I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Mona.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, you might like this .......
> 
> A nurse came into the office and told the doctor that there was a man in the waiting room who thought he was invisible. She wanted to know what she should tell him?
> 
> The doctor replied, "Tell him I can't see him today."


A classic Marc. One of my all time favourite doctor jokes takes place in a proctologist's office and he is admonishing his receptionist and he tells her, " I know they are but I still would prefer it if you'd call them patients."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A classic Marc. One of my all time favourite doctor jokes takes place in a proctologist's office and he is admonishing his receptionist and he tells her, " I know they are but I still would prefer it if you'd call them patients."


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.
> 
> I have no clue as to the whatzit pic, but Deborah thinks it might be used on a fisherman's net repair, or something to do with knitting.


Well Marc, I can easily understand why Deborah thinks the item may be used in either of those two functions, but alas that is not the case. I had never heard of such an item before Bixman sent it to me and did not know such a tool was even required for this purpose. Good guesses nevertheless, though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, I can easily understand why Deborah thinks the item may be used in either of those two functions, but alas that is not the case. I had never heard of such an item before Bixman sent it to me and did not know such a tool was even required for this purpose. Good guesses nevertheless, though.


I shall pass it on to Deborah, Don. Send me a PM as to the real item and it's use, and I shall not guess any further. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to buy the dogs a children's small swimming pool to help them cool off.


----------



## Rps

Wow! Today's Whatzit has me stumped..... can you tell me if it is used with food Don?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Wow! Today's Whatzit has me stumped..... can you tell me if it is used with food Don?


Sure can. Nope.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up.
> 
> I have no clue as to the whatzit pic, but Deborah thinks it might be used on a fisherman's net repair, or something to do with knitting.




I'd say Deborah is pretty close and they may have actually been used in such a way, but I think we'll find that todays Sunday Whatzit? is a photo of wooden spring clamp 'tongs', but mainly used as a _glove stretcher and turner_ to turn and shape glove fingers. 

I dare say the photo used is not showing any return spring that was usually included and were usually used on leather gloves.

Too bad that Bixman doesn't include anything for any size comparisons to give one some idea of the object's size.  

As you say Marc, we shall see… 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. A great night to take out my telescope. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing for the early risers. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit today so SAP is later than normal. Today a gif of a mean trick, a video of misheard lyrics and other points to ponder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing, thanks Marc. I have only a single cup per day anymore since I began using real cream and sugar. I used to drink it black all the time and had many per day. Age changes one's tastes, it seems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Don. I only take my coffee black these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

My home is near the Highway 3 symbol on Tupper and Dufferin Street.

ShowMe - Welcome to Lunenburg, Nova Scotia


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My home is near the Highway 3 symbol on Tupper and Dufferin Street.
> 
> ShowMe - Welcome to Lunenburg, Nova Scotia



Hmmm…??? A bit odd Marc that your place isn't marked as a *Point of Interest* or a *Must See and Visit* place before you leave.

I would have thought they would have wanted to include some genuine "unique" Lunenburg residents. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? A bit odd Marc that your place isn't marked as a *Point of Interest* or a *Must See and Visit* place before you leave.
> 
> I would have thought they would have wanted to include some genuine "unique" Lunenburg residents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sadly, our only uniqueness is that Deborah and I comprise about 25% of the Jewish population here in the Town of Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit today so SAP is later than normal. Today a gif of a mean trick, a video of misheard lyrics and other points to ponder.




Including a photo in _Just When You Think You've Seen Everything_ that's no way close to reality, but from a crazy designer/artists that seems to like using photo-manipulating applications to modify buildings into strange odd shapes etc. 

Too much money and time at his disposal I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cat and an owl are buds, a slippery squirrel in our video and Blowing Out Birthday Candles Increases Cake Bacteria By 1,400 Percent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C in full sun an no ocean breeze. The pool sits empty. I might get in a bit later.


----------



## Rps

Boy could use that pool here...we've been on the 90s again! Been a basement rat the last few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Boy could use that pool here...we've been on the 90s again! Been a basement rat the last few days.


Come on in ............ the water is fine. Room for more ........... if I get Chip out of the pool (he is our biggest doxie),


----------



## Rps

Do doxies like water? Never knew that my Max hated it.

A smile for you... 5 out of 6 agree that Russian Roulette is safe......its all in the numbers.


----------



## SINC

Always a problem. I made a huge to do list for today. I just can't figure out who's going to do it.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 27C in full sun an no ocean breeze. The pool sits empty. I might get in a bit later.




At least it could be very useful as a whelping box sometime!!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Always a problem. I made a huge to do list for today. I just can't figure out who's going to do it.



+1 !!! :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> At least it could be very useful as a whelping box sometime!!!


True, it was for a former litter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Do doxies like water? Never knew that my Max hated it.
> 
> A smile for you... 5 out of 6 agree that Russian Roulette is safe......its all in the numbers.


No, doxies are NOT water-loving dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Always a problem. I made a huge to do list for today. I just can't figure out who's going to do it.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent some time in the pool ................. but none of our dogs wanted to join me.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://vimeo.com/135132319


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have started the OtHD coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a fish spitting sand, Leonardo da Vinci 'hid PROOF of aliens' in the Mona Lisa and an interesting read, North Dakota’s Norway Experiment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have heard about the da Vinci and alien "connection".


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that alien bit was new to me.

Busy day for me as Crystal is dropping Ely off at the groomers and we have Jett and Shiloh here all week with us as their regular baby sitter is off on holidays. So will pack up Ann and the kids in the Buick and head off to pick up Ely when she is finished. Then it is off to the DQ for a cone for the kids and Ely too as the DG we go to always gives a dog a free cone. Hope there are no 'accidents' on my nice velour upholstery!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that alien bit was new to me.
> 
> Busy day for me as Crystal is dropping Ely off at the groomers and we have Jett and Shiloh here all week with us as their regular baby sitter is off on holidays. So will pack up Ann and the kids in the Buick and head off to pick up Ely when she is finished. Then it is off to the DQ for a cone for the kids and Ely too as the DG we go to always gives a dog a free cone. Hope there are no 'accidents' on my nice velour upholstery!


Take a picture of Ely and her cone. :love2:

Deborah and I will be flying to Calgary for a week for a family reunion. We will be gone for a week (10-17th) and I am going to be off line for the week. Best to give my head a rest from all the online "stuff".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Take a picture of Ely and her cone. :love2:
> 
> Deborah and I will be flying to Calgary for a week for a family reunion. We will be gone for a week (10-17th) and I am going to be off line for the week. Best to give my head a rest from all the online "stuff".


That pic may be difficult to get this morning as the DQ we like is in Edmonton and a very heavy fog is lingering this morning. If it does not clear we shall have to alter our plan until later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That pic may be difficult to get this morning as the DQ we like is in Edmonton and a very heavy fog is lingering this morning. If it does not clear we shall have to alter our plan until later in the day.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Take a picture of Ely and her cone. :love2:
> 
> Deborah and I will be flying to Calgary for a week for a family reunion. We will be gone for a week (10-17th) and I am going to be off line for the week. Best to give my head a rest from all the online "stuff".


Have a great trip Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Have a great trip Marc!


Merci, mon ami. Everyone was going to come here, but it was decided that it was easier for the three of us to go there instead of 20 people coming this way. 

Sunny and 24C here today as we near 1PM. What is the temp where you are?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc with the humid it will hit 36c today....and of course a thunderstorm. 

Including a smile for you

George was a thoughtful husband. He wanted to give his wife something special for her birthday which was coming up soon. As he sat on the edge of the bed, he watched his wife turning back and forth and looking at herself in the mirror. "Reta," he said, "What would you like for your birthday?"

His wife continued to look at herself and said, "I'd like to be six again."

George knew just what to do. On the big day, he got up early and made his wife a bowl of Fruit Loops. Then he took her to an amusement park where they rode all the rides. Five hours later, Reta's stomach felt upside down and her head was reeling. Never the less, George took her to McDonald's and bought her a Happy Meal with extra fries and a chocolate shake. Next, it was a movie with popcorn, soda and her favorite candy.

As Reta wobbled into the house that evening and flopped on the bed, George asked her, "Well, Dear, what was it like to be six again?"

Reta looked up at him. Her expression changed. She said, "I meant my dress size!"


----------



## pm-r

> …but it was decided that it was easier for the three of us to go there…



Huh…??? The _*three of us*_???

I would have thought that "_Deborah and I will be flying to Calgary_" would = *two*.

Or did I miss something…???




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Huh…??? The _*three of us*_???
> 
> I would have thought that "_Deborah and I will be flying to Calgary_" would = *two*.
> 
> Or did I miss something…???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


My son makes three.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc with the humid it will hit 36c today....and of course a thunderstorm.
> 
> Including a smile for you
> 
> George was a thoughtful husband. He wanted to give his wife something special for her birthday which was coming up soon. As he sat on the edge of the bed, he watched his wife turning back and forth and looking at herself in the mirror. "Reta," he said, "What would you like for your birthday?"
> 
> His wife continued to look at herself and said, "I'd like to be six again."
> 
> George knew just what to do. On the big day, he got up early and made his wife a bowl of Fruit Loops. Then he took her to an amusement park where they rode all the rides. Five hours later, Reta's stomach felt upside down and her head was reeling. Never the less, George took her to McDonald's and bought her a Happy Meal with extra fries and a chocolate shake. Next, it was a movie with popcorn, soda and her favorite candy.
> 
> As Reta wobbled into the house that evening and flopped on the bed, George asked her, "Well, Dear, what was it like to be six again?"
> 
> Reta looked up at him. Her expression changed. She said, "I meant my dress size!"


That is hot, Rp.

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Marc, they don't call Windsor the banana belt for nothing! It is usually the hottest spot in Canada, summer or winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, they don't call Windsor the banana belt for nothing! It is usually the hottest spot in Canada, summer or winter.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog just wants to be petted, The Beauty Of Bonsai Trees and The World’s Most Insane Tourist Attractions.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a dog just wants to be petted, The Beauty Of Bonsai Trees and The World’s Most Insane Tourist Attractions.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee.

Doxies do the same thing when they want to be petted. :lmao::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just noticed that my Join Date here in ehMacLand was Aug 4th, 2001. So, tomorrow, everything is on the house at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## VieleKatzen

I would certainly like some coffee, Dr. G.! Going to go to the Unemployed Help Centre to send out some resumes (their computers are much better than mine) and then go sit with Mom for a while. She is slipping away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your mom, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Se you all tomorrow. paix, mes amie.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Thank you for your sympathy, Dr. G. 

And an early "Happy Join Date!"


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thank you for your sympathy, Dr. G.
> 
> And an early "Happy Join Date!"


Good luck with your mom, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all... a smile for you

A ninety year old guy goes to the doctor and has some tests ran. A few days later, he has an appointment with his doctor.

The doctor says, “Well, Leonard, everything looks great. Your tests are all normal. So how are you doing mentally and emotionally? Are you at peace with God?”

Leonard replies, “Oh, yeah! God and I are tight. He knows I have poor eyesight, so He’s fixed it so when I get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom, poof! The light goes on. When I’m done, poof! The light goes off.”

“Wow, that’s incredible,” the doctor says.

A little later in the day, the doctor calls Leonard's daughter to bring her up to date on her dad's health.

“Bonnie,” he says, “Your dad is doing fine! But I had to call you because I’m in awe of his relationship with God. Is it true that he gets up during the night, and poof, the light goes on in the bathroom, and when he’s done, poof, the light goes off?”

“Oh CRAP!!!!”, exclaims Bonnie. “He’s PEEING in the refrigerator again!”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all... a smile for you
> 
> A ninety year old guy goes to the doctor and has some tests ran. A few days later, he has an appointment with his doctor.
> 
> The doctor says, “Well, Leonard, everything looks great. Your tests are all normal. So how are you doing mentally and emotionally? Are you at peace with God?”
> 
> Leonard replies, “Oh, yeah! God and I are tight. He knows I have poor eyesight, so He’s fixed it so when I get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom, poof! The light goes on. When I’m done, poof! The light goes off.”
> 
> “Wow, that’s incredible,” the doctor says.
> 
> A little later in the day, the doctor calls Leonard's daughter to bring her up to date on her dad's health.
> 
> “Bonnie,” he says, “Your dad is doing fine! But I had to call you because I’m in awe of his relationship with God. Is it true that he gets up during the night, and poof, the light goes on in the bathroom, and when he’s done, poof, the light goes off?”
> 
> “Oh CRAP!!!!”, exclaims Bonnie. “He’s PEEING in the refrigerator again!”


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a risque video to make you chuckle, a handstand for cows and Mysterious Craters Blowing Out Of Russia Could Mean Trouble For The Whole Planet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Finally got a bit of rain here, so thanks for the trade.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, always happy to oblige. Sure thing on the coffee. Just about to head back to bed as SAP is done for tomorrow as well with what should be an easy Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I just made some freshly brewed coffee when you rise to face this new day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot afternoon. Time for some cold ones.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A hot afternoon. Time for some cold ones.


Need any help consuming those cold ones? I am available. No charge for the help either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Need any help consuming those cold ones? I am available. No charge for the help either.


Coming right up, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Enjoyed the first batch of Taber Corn, yesterday and today. Goes great with the rib steaks that have been on sale at IGA.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Enjoyed the first batch of Taber Corn, yesterday and today. Goes great with the rib steaks that have been on sale at IGA.


Taber corn has yet to reach us here, Bob, but we await the taste patiently.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit? that should be guessed with ease, a special puppy has fun at the beach and Regular Alcohol Consumption Could Cut Diabetes Risk, Study Finds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Taber corn has yet to reach us here, Bob, but we await the taste patiently.


Taber corn is the best, Don. Was out at the Taber Fair once and loved their corn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but fresh coffee is now ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Enjoyed the first batch of Taber Corn, yesterday and today. Goes great with the rib steaks that have been on sale at IGA.


Send some Taber Corn this way, Bob. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to start thinking about Sunday Brunch. Any suggestions?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Send some Taber Corn this way, Bob. Merci.


Sadly will have to wait a day as they never come out on Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Sadly will have to wait a day as they never come out on Sunday.


Worth the wait, Bob.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm today but not as oppressive as last week. 

Marc some reading you might find interesting.....let the debate begin😎😎
How Canada became an education superpower - BBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah thinks that the Whatzit is an avocado slicer. We have something similar here, but made of plastic. I think that it could be used as a potato slicer for home fries.


----------



## Rps

You know I've seen one of these but I can't remember where? Once I get the where I can get the what.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm today but not as oppressive as last week.
> 
> Marc some reading you might find interesting.....let the debate begin&#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56846;
> How Canada became an education superpower - BBC News


An interesting article, Rp. I know that NS universities are all trying to attract foreign students, especially those from China.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting article, Rp. I know that NS universities are all trying to attract foreign students, especially those from China.


It wouldn't be because of the foreign tuition rates now would it?beejaconbeejaconbeejacon we are doing the same here even at the public school levels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It wouldn't be because of the foreign tuition rates now would it?beejaconbeejaconbeejacon we are doing the same here even at the public school levels.


True. Most universities are raising their foreign tuition rates and still foreign enrollments increase.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Taber corn is the best, Don. Was out at the Taber Fair once and loved their corn.




I haver to admit that I had to google "Taber corn" and from what I read it seems to have some rather opinionated diehard fans and it might be good, but I dare say not as good or sweet as some of the Fraser Valley and even some of our local farms sweet yellow and the sweet Peaches&Cream that are just delicious. But not quite at their prime as yet. Soon though.

What's So Special About Taber Corn

etc. …

PS: Marc, I understood that some localized parts of NS grew some of the best sweet yellow corn in Canada.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> I haver to admit that I had to google "Taber corn" and from what I read it seems to have some rather opinionated diehard fans and it might be good, but I dare say not as good or sweet as some of the Fraser Valley and even some of our local farms sweet yellow and the sweet Peaches&Cream that are just delicious. But not quite at their prime as yet. Soon though.
> 
> What's So Special About Taber Corn
> 
> etc. …
> 
> PS: Marc, I understood that some localized parts of NS grew some of the best sweet yellow corn in Canada.


Actually Peaches and Cream is the early season strain of Taber corn, later on there is a sweet yellow variety that I like a bit better.

They do not grow the super sweet hybrids, but rather stick with open seed varieties. At least that way we know there is no GMO thrown into the mix.

The real key is the marketing. You buy it within a day of it being picked.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I haver to admit that I had to google "Taber corn" and from what I read it seems to have some rather opinionated diehard fans and it might be good, but I dare say not as good or sweet as some of the Fraser Valley and even some of our local farms sweet yellow and the sweet Peaches&Cream that are just delicious. But not quite at their prime as yet. Soon though.
> 
> What's So Special About Taber Corn
> 
> etc. …
> 
> PS: Marc, I understood that some localized parts of NS grew some of the best sweet yellow corn in Canada.


Yes, the Annapolis Valley on the other side of NS grows some of the finest and sweetest corn in eastern Canada. :love2:

We might have our first homegrown tomato from my back yard in the next day or so, just before we head out for a week in Calgary. :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Actually Peaches and Cream is the early season strain of Taber corn, later on there is a sweet yellow variety that I like a bit better.
> 
> They do not grow the super sweet hybrids, but rather stick with open seed varieties. At least that way we know there is no GMO thrown into the mix.
> 
> The real key is the marketing. You buy it within a day of it being picked.


Same here in NS. I do not really trust many of the GMO products.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.oxo.com/products/preparing/fruit-vegetable-tools/3-in-1-avocado-slicer-779#green

This is what our avocado slicer looks like. I think that the avocado slicer in the Whatzit picture might be more effective, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You know I've seen one of these but I can't remember where? Once I get the where I can get the what.


You saw it at the Cafe Chez Marc back in June when you asked for an avocado in your salad. Ring a bell now???????


----------



## pm-r

@eMacMan



> Actually Peaches and Cream is the early season strain of Taber corn, later on there is a sweet yellow variety that I like a bit better.


Thanks for the info and I now prefer the later plain sweet yellow corn. It just tastes a bit more corny to me. ;-)




> The real key is the marketing. You buy it within a day of it being picked.


So true. And a good old experienced local farmer who also grew corn locally years ago said good corn should be cooked and eaten no more than an hour after being picked. Fifteen minutes was even better. And I think he was correct. Apparently the sugar starts turning to starch right after being picked I was told.

We had some small kernel P&C corn the other evening that came from a normally good local roadside stand, but it was picked too young and it even smelled of old corn (almost that moldy hay smell) smell, even after being cooked. NOT good!!!

I should have noticed that it was just all dumped into a huge bin and not in a wet burlap sack. At least it was in the shade go their roadside vegetable open side tent type stand.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.oxo.com/products/preparing/fruit-vegetable-tools/3-in-1-avocado-slicer-779#green
> 
> This is what our avocado slicer looks like. I think that the avocado slicer in the Whatzit picture might be more effective, however.



Funny, we've never even thought we needed an avocado slicer let alone even know such things existed.

But it seems you've figured out what today's Whatzit was again, but to be more specific I'd say it's the popular Norpro brand Stainless Steel Avocado Slicer.

I miss the really good local Kitchen Store we had locally many several years ago with all the neat things, and the lady owner cleverly called it _The Happy Cooker_, a similar name to one that was popular in those days that some may remember.

But we do still have another that's not too much further away. When I'm nearby, I like to wander and guess what some things are actually used for. Amazing what some people can create and come up with for the various cooks around. But the food still stays about the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a woman, 102 who sees herself in her younger years dancing for the very first time. Also Borneo’s Orangutan Population Has Shrunk By A Quarter In The Last Decade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

"In moments of surprise we catch at least a glimpse of the joy to which gratefulness opens the door." Br. David Steindl-Rast


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a freshly brewed pot of coffee brewing on this holiday Monday.


----------



## Rps

Happy Natal Day, if that is what you say Marc! Not sure what Natal Day is exactly....is it like Nova Scotia's "birthday" ? Looks like a big bash going on. Here it ha as many names, Civic Holiday...and where I used to live it was called Simcoe Day. So what's up today? BBQ, fireworks?


----------



## SINC

Not much doing here today but it is called Civic Holiday. Real fun starts tomorrow with the Rockin' August Car Show, Western Canada's largest show featuring over 800 cars here in St. Albert. 

Tomorrow is a kick off pancake breakfast from 7:00 to 9:00 and an evening at the local casino from 6:00 until 10:00. 

Wednesday is another pancake breakfast from 7:00 to 9:00, an all day poker run, a BBQ at noon and a car roadeo at the A and Dub in the evening. 

Thursday begins with pancakes from 7:00 to 9:00, a BBQ at noon and a mini car show from 6:00 to 9:00. 

Then Friday is an all day long registration, the Friday night Cruise, a 5 km trip from the casino to downtown followed by a street dance from 8:00 to 11:00. 

Saturday the big 800 plus car show in the park runs from 10:00 to 3:00 with beer gardens followed by a dance at the Legion that evening.

I will take the 49 to the pancake breakfasts and the car roadeo at the A & W, the Buick to the mini shine and the Cruise and both cars to the Saturday show in the park.

Just completed adding wood grain to the door handles of the Buick yesterday to dress her up after working on the shine for a couple of days now.

Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Rps

I wish I had that skill Don. Did you ever hit the Woodward Cruise when you lived down here? A friend of mine started the Autofest in Oshawa, not sure if that is still a going concern now but at one time had about 1500 cars registered.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Happy Natal Day, if that is what you say Marc! Not sure what Natal Day is exactly....is it like Nova Scotia's "birthday" ? Looks like a big bash going on. Here it ha as many names, Civic Holiday...and where I used to live it was called Simcoe Day. So what's up today? BBQ, fireworks?


It is a family day holiday, when we are supposed to spend time with our family. I was out mowing the lawn and weeding.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It is a family day holiday, when we are supposed to spend time with our family. I was out mowing the lawn and weeding.



Were members of your family hiding in the tall grass or behind the weeds???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Were members of your family hiding in the tall grass or behind the weeds???


Deborah was inside with the dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video of the day, The Hunt: Episode 4 Preview - BBC One, Squeez Bacon, really? and How One Man Built A $51M Theme Park For His Disabled Daughter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee and real bacon the regular way?


----------



## SINC

That sounds good indeed, Marc. Can't imagine that bottled stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That sounds good indeed, Marc. Can't imagine that bottled stuff.


True. It is just not bacon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is now brewing. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be warm here today. It is a mixed day today as it is my Mom's birthday today. She passed away two weeks ago, she would have been 95 today.

Don a friend sent me these, maybe SAP material..
For all you lexophiles...



Venison for dinner again? Oh deer!

How does Moses make tea? Hebrews it!

England has no kidney bank, but it does have a Liverpool.

They told me I had Type - A blood, but it was a typo.

I tried to catch some fog, but I mist.

I changed my iPod’s name to Titanic. It’s syncing now.

Jokes about German sausages are the wurst.

I know a guy who is addicted to brake fluid, but he says he can stop anytime.

I stayed up all night to see where the sun went, and then it dawned on me.

This girl said she recognised me from the vegetarian club, but I never met herbivore!

I am reading a book about anti-gravity. I just can’t put it down.

I did a theatrical performance about puns. It was a play on words.

I didn’t like my beard at first, then it grew on me.

Did you hear about the cross-eyed teacher who lost her job? She couldn’t control her pupils.

When you get a bladder infection, urine trouble.

Broken pencils are pointless.

I dropped out of Communism class because of terrible Marx.

I got a job at a bakery because I kneeded dough.

Velcro – what a rip off!

Don’t worry about old age, it doesn’t last.


----------



## pm-r

> Don a friend sent me these, maybe SAP material..
> For all you lexophiles...



That fills your monthly quota all in one posting…


----------



## Rps

💥💥💥💥💥💥💥🌥😀😀😀


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be warm here today. It is a mixed day today as it is my Mom's birthday today. She passed away two weeks ago, she would have been 95 today.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mom, Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don a friend sent me these, maybe SAP material..
> For all you lexophiles...
> 
> 
> 
> Venison for dinner again? Oh deer!
> 
> How does Moses make tea? Hebrews it!
> 
> England has no kidney bank, but it does have a Liverpool.
> 
> They told me I had Type - A blood, but it was a typo.
> 
> I tried to catch some fog, but I mist.
> 
> I changed my iPod’s name to Titanic. It’s syncing now.
> 
> Jokes about German sausages are the wurst.
> 
> I know a guy who is addicted to brake fluid, but he says he can stop anytime.
> 
> I stayed up all night to see where the sun went, and then it dawned on me.
> 
> This girl said she recognised me from the vegetarian club, but I never met herbivore!
> 
> I am reading a book about anti-gravity. I just can’t put it down.
> 
> I did a theatrical performance about puns. It was a play on words.
> 
> I didn’t like my beard at first, then it grew on me.
> 
> Did you hear about the cross-eyed teacher who lost her job? She couldn’t control her pupils.
> 
> When you get a bladder infection, urine trouble.
> 
> Broken pencils are pointless.
> 
> I dropped out of Communism class because of terrible Marx.
> 
> I got a job at a bakery because I kneeded dough.
> 
> Velcro – what a rip off!
> 
> Don’t worry about old age, it doesn’t last.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all. Will be warm here today. It is a mixed day today as it is my Mom's birthday today. She passed away two weeks ago, she would have been 95 today.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mom, Rp
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Marc..
Click to expand...


----------



## pm-r

@Rps



> It is a mixed day today as it is my Mom's birthday today. She passed away two weeks ago, she would have been 95 today.




My condolences.
Always a sad thing, but an inevitable part of life, but a pretty good age to achieve.

And as you quoted:
_Don’t worry about old age, it doesn’t last._ 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> @Rps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences.
> Always a sad thing, but an inevitable part of life, but a pretty good age to achieve.
> 
> And as you quoted:
> _Don’t worry about old age, it doesn’t last._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I have to admit I don't know too many who were older. Quite a span of history I think.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I have to admit I don't know too many who were older. Quite a span of history I think.


Although a sad occasion RP, your longevity with her is to be treasured. I lost my Mom way back in 1981 at just 61. I only knew here for 37 years from the day I was born. 

I have known my wife Ann now for 54 years by comparison. And speaking of Ann, she will turn 75 a week tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Thanx Don, it is true what you say, I should be greatful of the time together.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee . Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Just home from the casino show, long day and dog tired. Time to hit the hay so I can get up in four hours or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start the OtHD coffee brewing. Someone will have to take over for the next week starting tomorrow, as I am off for Calgary and will be technology-free all week. A good way to clear the mind and soul.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, have a great trip. Today on SAP some shots of last night's car show, the RCMP musical ride and a hole in the ground in Nevada.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, have a great trip. Today on SAP some shots of last night's car show, the RCMP musical ride and a hole in the ground in Nevada.


Thanks, Don. Too bad we can't meet in Calgary. Someday ................


----------



## Dr.G.

It was three years ago today that I left St. John's and came to live here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> It was three years ago today that I left St. John's and came to live here in Lunenburg, NS.


Wow! That's in the Holy **** category....3 years I actually was thinking it was a year or so.....time does fly!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow! That's in the Holy **** category....3 years I actually was thinking it was a year or so.....time does fly!


Nope. Deborah drove here with three of our doxies on Aug. 6th, and I flew here with two of our doxies on the 9th back in 2014. We miss some things about St. John's, but NOT the weather or the snow or the lack of a real Spring.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Time to start the OtHD coffee brewing. Someone will have to take over for the next week starting tomorrow, as I am off for Calgary and will be technology-free all week. A good way to clear the mind and soul.



What...??? You mean you won't be taking even a portable iDevice with you??? 

That might end up being quite relaxing and give you lots of time for visiting.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What...??? You mean you won't be taking even a portable iDevice with you???
> 
> That might end up being quite relaxing and give you lots of time for visiting.


Nope. No laptop, no iPad table, no cell phone ............... not even a watch. Deborah will have her cell phone for emergencies, just in case. Quality time. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rest in peace, Mom. 








[/IMG]


----------



## Aurora

I don't post often VieleKatzen but my greatest condolences to you. I have lost two daughters in the last year and a half and I really feel your pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Rest in peace, Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


So very sorry for your loss, Mona. I have lost both parents and a daughter, and the only solace I found in their loss was that they were no longer in any pain. Paix, mon amie. :-(


----------



## SINC

So sorry for your loss Mona. Carry the memories with you.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, bon voyage Marc!

Today on SAP a twist on What's in your garage?', a trick to shoot better videos and Has The True Identity Of Jack The Ripper Been Revealed?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Don. We leave in an hour as soon as the dog sitter comes to live in our house until we return. So, coffee making duties fall on your shoulder. Be sure to have Rp's BT coffee ready whenever he comes into The Cafe Chez Marc. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Mona, I am very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Rps

Safe trip Marc.


----------



## Rps

Anyone up for a coffee? Will be hot here today as we approach the 90s F. I guess it is weed eating time....hate it but it must be done I guess.


----------



## pm-r

> I guess it is weed eating time....



I guess it only depends on what one might consider a weed.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I guess it only depends on what one might consider a weed.


What are my choices, dried and smoked or California Salad?😏


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> What are my choices, dried and smoked or California Salad?😏



I never even thought of those as options actually, and definitely not any I would even consider personally.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on a busy SAP Writing On Stone Rodeo With Al Popil. Breakfast With Rockin' August Cars, Madurodam, Miniature City, The Hague in our video and a Mammoth Uncovered On Eastern Montana Cattle Ranch.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Nice shots of the cars Don! I'm wondering if the plastic ponies we have today will have such a following 30 years from now? Nothing's beats the heart faster than a pristine 57 Chevy! Don't think a Yaris does the same.


----------



## SINC

Well, Rp, it looks to me like the 80s will become the very last of the classics and while the hobby will survive, it will continue with the change of hands of owners of the present cars, not finishing from the 90s up.


----------



## Rps

A smile for you....

The world-famous concert violinist decided to go on a safari.

One evening, around the campfire in a clearing in the jungle he got out his violin and performed for the guests and staff. As he played, everyone became entranced by the music. One by one, the various animals came to the edge of the cleairng, captivated by the magic of the violinist`s playing. They all sat there, mesmerized by the sound. Suddenly, a lion came leaping out of the jungle and pounced on the violinist, smashing t=his violin and devouring him in seconds.

From the ring of animals, the leopard demanded of the lion, "What did you do that for?"

The lion shouted back, "EH?"


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> A smile for you....
> 
> The world-famous concert violinist decided to go on a safari.
> 
> One evening, around the campfire in a clearing in the jungle he got out his violin and performed for the guests and staff. As he played, everyone became entranced by the music. One by one, the various animals came to the edge of the cleairng, captivated by the magic of the violinist`s playing. They all sat there, mesmerized by the sound. Suddenly, a lion came leaping out of the jungle and pounced on the violinist, smashing t=his violin and devouring him in seconds.
> 
> From the ring of animals, the leopard demanded of the lion, "What did you do that for?"
> 
> The lion shouted back, "EH?"


:lmao::clap:



Aurora said:


> I don't post often VieleKatzen but my greatest condolences to you. I have lost two daughters in the last year and a half and I really feel your pain.


Thank you, Aurora. Please accept my condolences for your loss; I cannot even imagine the devastation of losing children.



Dr.G. said:


> So very sorry for your loss, Mona. I have lost both parents and a daughter, and the only solace I found in their loss was that they were no longer in any pain. Paix, mon amie. :-(


Thank you, Dr. G. My condolences to you as well, for your losses. I hope that Mom was not suffering -- the nursing home staff did their absolute best to keep her comfortable as the end neared -- but of course it's hard to tell. But she is together with her parents and brother ... and we hope she and her brother get along better in the afterlife than they did in this one. 



SINC said:


> So sorry for your loss Mona. Carry the memories with you.


Thank you, Sinc. Memories like the one where we were driving to visit my brother (Windsor to Kingston) and got sidetracked by a name on the map: "Calabogie? What the hell is a Calabogie??" So we diverted to there, on a highway that was largely under construction  to take a look at it. Nice place, actually.



Rps said:


> Mona, I am very sorry to hear of your loss.


Thank you, Rps. We knew it was coming, of course, but it was still a bit of a shock. I think you are never really prepared for it, no matter what.


----------



## Rps

Yes Mona you are so right! My Mother was 1 week from 95 when she past. And it is indeed a shock. I think Don and Patrick said it best when they said I had many years with her to build memories. I know of many whose parents past in their early sixties. Never easy.

As for Calabogie, in happier times I used to frequent a restaurant there called The Whiple Tree.....that area is quite nice.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just finished up another busy SAP with rodeo shots by Al Popil, A look at cruise night at the big car show and a Crosswalk Warrior who teaches drivers a thing or two.


----------



## SINC

Morning all after a very long day at the big car show with pics of that to come in the days ahead. Be sure to take a peek at the colour of the Poundmaker Pow Wow, a local indigenous dance competition featured today and finally a clear shot of a UFO too.


----------



## SINC

And yes, there is indeed a Whatzit today, forgot to add that.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And yes, there is indeed a Whatzit today, forgot to add that.



Boy, I haven't used one of those for a while and it sure looks like the good old _*Ideal*_ brand, _*Medium Safe-T-Grip Fuse Puller*_ used for pulling/inserting _*cartridge fuses*_ of about 1/2" to 1"diameter in electrical systems with fuse boxes (as opposed to maybe more modern breaker boxes) .

More often used in older commercial installations rather than residential electrical services, at least in this BC area.

I never really did get used to the sparks that often occurred when inserting a good replacement cartridge fuse. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Boy, I haven't used one of those for a while and it sure looks like the good old _*Ideal*_ brand, _*Medium Safe-T-Grip Fuse Puller*_ used for pulling/inserting _*cartridge fuses*_ of about 1/2" to 1"diameter in electrical systems with fuse boxes (as opposed to maybe more modern breaker boxes) .
> 
> More often used in older commercial installations rather than residential electrical services, at least in this BC area.
> 
> I never really did get used to the sparks that often occurred when inserting a good replacement cartridge fuse.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Right on the money sir! :clap:

A specialty tool from Ideal Industries, it's the 34-002A 
cartridge fuse puller. Suitable for 1/2 inch to 1 inch 
diameter cartridges.
Bixman / St. Albert


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a drone flies through an ice cave, lightning hits a river and The Curious Case Of The U-1206.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a drone flies through an ice cave, lightning hits a river and The Curious Case Of The U-1206.



Well, I dare say I have to say *NO WAY* when I saw that _Lightning Hits A River_ video today and had to go to the original URL, and several there seem to agree.

Maybe it's partly due to me growing up with an explosive company, but that was no lightning but a manmade explosive charge being set off. And pretty crude at that and similar to what the military would use. Even the Nitrocord can be seen burning in a flash ACROSS the dirt to the water, something that lightning would never do. Too slow and would used too much energy and it's basically lazy.

Anyway, quite impressive and I'll bet there were a few dead fish floating on the surface after that blast, and some that sank.

Some used to use a stick of dynamite thrown into the water to kill and get some fish. They were known as a _CIL flasher_, after the C-I-L Explosive Company and quite illegal.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, is this an omen?, Toto's Africa by Perpetuum Jazzile, an XXL vocal group from Slovenia and Scientists Discover 91 Volcanoes Below Antarctic Ice Sheet.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, Fulla Pee And Vinegar, Oh Canada Trump Version and Amazon Is Cracking Down On Fake Eclipse Glasses That Could Get People Blinded.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, Bird Bounces Golf Ball On Cart Path and Who's Going To Fly The Plane?


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home in Lunenburg. Good to be back after a week in Calgary. Very smoky there due to the BC fires. 21C with a clean ocean breeze as we near 2PM. Seems like business was light here in The Shang.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Welcome back, Dr. G.!

Rumour has it that I'm being transferred to a Starbucks that's attached to an Indigo ... and I also have an interview at the chocolate store next to my soon-to-be-defunct tea store ... books and chocolates! Who needs a paycheque anyway??


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Welcome back, Dr. G.!
> 
> Rumour has it that I'm being transferred to a Starbucks that's attached to an Indigo ... and I also have an interview at the chocolate store next to my soon-to-be-defunct tea store ... books and chocolates! Who needs a paycheque anyway??


Thanks, Mona. Good luck with your interview.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Thank you. I have a _bit_ of an "in" there ... the man who'll be interviewing me stepped into the tea shop a week or so ago to personally invite anybody from the tea store who wished to do so to apply for positions at his store. He's been a customer at the tea shop quite often and I _hope_ he has good memories or me!

Went to change two burned-out lightbulbs in the bathroom today. I took off what I thought were the light covers ... only to find, to my astonishment, that they were, in fact, the lightbulbs ... (Yes, I live a sheltered life, LOL)

Hopefully these now come in energy-saving varieties. I replaced it with a 60W standard incandescent for the time being, just in case the third and last one of the globe bulbs decides to give up the ghost at 3 a.m.


----------



## eMacMan

VieleKatzen said:


> Thank you. I have a _bit_ of an "in" there ... the man who'll be interviewing me stepped into the tea shop a week or so ago to personally invite anybody from the tea store who wished to do so to apply for positions at his store. He's been a customer at the tea shop quite often and I _hope_ he has good memories or me!
> 
> Went to change two burned-out lightbulbs in the bathroom today. I took off what I thought were the light covers ... only to find, to my astonishment, that they were, in fact, the lightbulbs ... (Yes, I live a sheltered life, LOL)
> 
> Hopefully these now come in energy-saving varieties. I replaced it with a 60W standard incandescent for the time being, just in case the third and last one of the globe bulbs decides to give up the ghost at 3 a.m.


Energy savers are a bad choice for bathrooms. Color fidelity is at best poor. They either make me look like a corpse or like I have sky high blood pressure. (BP is actually a shade on the low side)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Back making TGIF coffee. Let's see if it can attract more people to The Shang. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, welcome home. Today on SAP a pocket full of tech, a bad driver gets his karma instantly and a Nude Neighbour in our video. Also Can We Take A Moment To Appreciate Ketchup?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Care for some coffee? How is the BC smoke situation in your area? It was quite bad in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished mowing the lawn. Amazing how much could grow in 10 days. Cool ones are in order right now, and it is on the house if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. Care for some coffee? How is the BC smoke situation in your area? It was quite bad in Calgary.


Not so good , Marc. I was at the doc yesterday with an eye infection and he suggested I remain indoors and prescribed an antibiotic eye drop to be used three times daily for five days. He suspects the smoke indirectly added to the issue. Today is day two.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Just finished mowing the lawn. Amazing how much could grow in 10 days. Cool ones are in order right now, and it is on the house if anyone wants to join me.


Hmmm, bet I can have a cool one without going outside, so sure thing!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not so good , Marc. I was at the doc yesterday with an eye infection and he suggested I remain indoors and prescribed an antibiotic eye drop to be used three times daily for five days. He suspects the smoke indirectly added to the issue. Today is day two.


Sorry to hear this, Don. The smoke was quite bad in Calgary. It really set off my asthma and hurt our eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, bet I can have a cool one without going outside, so sure thing!


Fine with me, mon ami. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. The smoke was quite bad in Calgary. It really set off my asthma and hurt our eyes.



I really find it almost incredible that almost no-one seemed to be wearing any proper protection mask while the wildfire smoke was so thick. At least none were in any photos I saw.

Crazy. 

And sorry to hear about your eyes Don, Marc, et al.


----------



## VieleKatzen

_Finally_ drove by the library today and dropped off another box of books for them ... it's been riding around in the back of my vehicle for a couple of weeks now!



eMacMan said:


> Energy savers are a bad choice for bathrooms. Color fidelity is at best poor. They either make me look like a corpse or like I have sky high blood pressure. (BP is actually a shade on the low side)


The corpse-look might be interesting when I visit the loo at 3 a.m. ... 



SINC said:


> Not so good , Marc. I was at the doc yesterday with an eye infection and he suggested I remain indoors and prescribed an antibiotic eye drop to be used three times daily for five days. He suspects the smoke indirectly added to the issue. Today is day two.


Ouch. Hope your eyes are feeling better!



Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. The smoke was quite bad in Calgary. It really set off my asthma and hurt our eyes.


Every time my western relatives come to Windsor, they end up with breathing issues ... can't say I'm surprised. And we're not coping with massive wildfires ... 

Interesting point, pm-r, about nobody wearing masks. You'd think they would be, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I really find it almost incredible that almost no-one seemed to be wearing any proper protection mask while the wildfire smoke was so thick. At least none were in any photos I saw.
> 
> Crazy.
> 
> And sorry to hear about your eyes Don, Marc, et al.


Masks help for breathing, but for the eyes ............. ???


----------



## VieleKatzen

Good point. Short of snugly fitting goggles ... or a gas mask ... I'm not sure there's anything too helpful for that.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Masks help for breathing, but for the eyes ............. ???




For eye protection, you can use some eye protection. 

Sealed eyewear like safety goggles or masks, or even swimming goggles would work eh???


----------



## SINC

Just watched the news on TV and they recommend not wasting your money buying masks. Those surgical masks they offer do nothing and in fact may even worsen your breathing. A proper mask is worth more than you want to pay for a day's use. Figures!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just watched the news on TV and they recommend not wasting your money buying masks. Those surgical masks they offer do nothing and in fact may even worsen your breathing. A proper mask is worth more than you want to pay for a day's use. Figures!




That sounds like very poor knowledge and poor reporting from most other sources I've read, and one can purchase proper, approved good fitable N95 Respirators at Home Hardware, Canadian Tire and Home Depot etc. for just a few dollars.

Even the local Vancouver Island and BC mainland health advisory departments were strongly suggesting their use recently.

PS: Some "surgical masks" do not meet the same standards as the suggested N95 Respirator masks. Regular or disposable and disposables are often recommended as they tend to not harbor nasty bugs and other uck.

Anyway, they're your only lungs you're gonna get — normally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to take the dogs outside before the heavy rains hit us. We need the rain but all of our dogs hate going outside in the rain. So, coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds good this morning. Today on SAP a video of a 12 year old girl doing an amazing cover song, a dog jumps off a board much to the surprise of its owner and selling OJ's Bronco.

Forgot to mention you can also see a preview of the eclipse on SAP today from wherever you live on the globe.

Also a shot of NYC that may hold some memories for someone here in our outstanding photos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Both the East River, NYC shot brought back memories, but so too did the Atlanta picture.


----------



## Rps

Hello all. Just got back from Toronto area as we were grandkids sitting. Man has the north area of that region ever built up....wow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all. Just got back from Toronto area as we were grandkids sitting. Man has the north area of that region ever built up....wow!


Welcome back, Rp. Care for a cold one ............... or some BT coffee?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome back, Rp. Care for a cold one ............... or some BT coffee?


I'll take a cold one, thanx Marc. How was your trip?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I'll take a cold one, thanx Marc. How was your trip?


Coming right up, Rp.

The trip was good. We stayed in Calgary where it was hot and very smokey from the BC fires.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has been weeks since we last had any evening rain. Deborah and I now are unable to use the BBQ. Strange to be cooking indoors this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP if you haven't had enough internet yet today, we bring you more today, sweet revenge and Octopus Research Shows That Consciousness Isn’t What Makes Humans Special.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any requests for Sunday Brunch?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?


Sure thing Marc, since I am still up. So much to do makes it a long night.


----------



## SINC

The things one does when one is bored.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The things one does when one is bored.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The things one does when one is bored.




:clap: :clap: :lmao: 



Lucky you got clear skys eh???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap: :clap: :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you got clear skys eh???


True, Patrick. The air was filled with smoke for the whole week we were in Calgary. I can only imagine the air quality in BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I don't have a clue about the Whatzit pic, but Deborah thinks it has something to do with pasta.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True, Patrick. The air was filled with smoke for the whole week we were in Calgary. * I can only imagine the air quality in BC*.



We only got some of the quite thick smoke for a few weeks while there was an outflow (East to West) weather air movement, and it was a lot thicker in Vancouver when we were visiting our son and his wife last week.

The weather flow is back to West to East now so we get relief, not like most to the East of the fires/smoke.

Some really good rain downpours would be welcome I'm sure, as long as they don't cause floods or landslides.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We only got some of the quite thick smoke for a few weeks while there was an outflow (East to West) weather air movement, and it was a lot thicker in Vancouver when we were visiting our son and his wife last week.
> 
> The weather flow is back to West to East now so we get relief, not like most to the East of the fires/smoke.
> 
> Some really good rain downpours would be welcome I'm sure, as long as they don't cause floods or landslides.


Still, it cannot be good for one and all in BC. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP if you haven't had enough internet yet today, we bring you more today, sweet revenge and Octopus Research Shows That Consciousness Isn’t What Makes Humans Special.



I'll have to finish reading it later, but meantime I'll say I think the _Sunday Whatzit?_ is a _Antique Hair Curling and Wave Crimper_.

No doubt Marc's wife would say the same or similar thing eh??? 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a very busy day on SAP features some great rodeo pics, a video of a card trick that will leave you wondering how he did it and Drinking Beer May Lead To Mental Clarity, Study Says.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Love those card trick video clips ................. even when I am left wondering "how did he do that?" 

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewed and ready to be served. We might even have a few treats to tempt you as well. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Love those card trick video clips ................. even when I am left wondering "how did he do that?"
> 
> Care for some coffee?


That trick was a real head scratcher all right. Sure thing on the coffee and thanks.

And speaking of tricks, that eclipse tip on using a colander is super. I've been busy revising the eclipse info, now updated on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That trick was a real head scratcher all right. Sure thing on the coffee and thanks.
> 
> And speaking of tricks, that eclipse tip on using a colander is super. I've been busy revising the eclipse info, now updated on SAP.


I think that having Rove show up was the kicker. Still can't figure it all out.

Cute puppy pic ............ reminds me of Daisy with a ball when she was a pup. No amount of coaxing would get her to get the ball. :love2:


----------



## SINC

From my 'well, I tried files', an attempt at the eclipse at peak moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That trick was a real head scratcher all right. Sure thing on the coffee and thanks.
> 
> And speaking of tricks, that eclipse tip on using a colander is super. I've been busy revising the eclipse info, now updated on SAP.


Just came in from using the colander and my home made pin hole camera. Both worked well. We only had about a 45% cover, but you could see it getting a bit darker and the crickets started their "songs" at the darkest part of the eclipse.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbors wanted to know what I was doing with a colander outside, and I told them. I did warn them NOT to view the eclipse through the colander or they would strain their eyes and possibly go blind.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, a very busy day on SAP features some great rodeo pics, a video of a card trick that will leave you wondering how he did it and Drinking Beer May Lead To Mental Clarity, Study Says.



I definitely needed some of that beer they mentioned to help clear my head after watching that card trick that was a bit over the top.

I'm having to skip over the excellent SAP rodeo photos lately as I can almost feel their pain just looking at them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all sometime tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP you see a person out in the meadow playing a game of fetch with a stick and his pet. But wait! What the heck is this?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Did not know that cats would fetch a stick. None of our dogs would do that.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Did not know that cats would fetch a stick. None of our dogs would do that.


Me neither Marc, but one learns something every day, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me neither Marc, but one learns something every day, non?


True ............... if you read SAP each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Outside for a bit to do some weeding. Time for some cold ones. Anyone interested? They are cold and on the house.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Outside for a bit to do some weeding. Time for some cold ones. Anyone interested? They are cold and on the house.


Hi Marc, a cold one would be great. Warm but rainy here today.


----------



## SINC

Hey! Count me in too please!


----------



## SINC

I think Steve Jobs would've been a better president than Trump.

But I guess comparing apples to oranges is unfair.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I think Steve Jobs would've been a better president than Trump.
> 
> But I guess comparing apples to oranges is unfair.


Well, one knew how to use icons and the other Icahn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, a cold one would be great. Warm but rainy here today.





SINC said:


> Hey! Count me in too please!


:clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think Steve Jobs would've been a better president than Trump.
> 
> But I guess comparing apples to oranges is unfair.


I agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP a video of a 97 year old in a Tesla, a smart doggie and 19 Things I Learned On A Mushroom Walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing. An interesting dog show in Ireland. We shall not be entering Molly, however.

Thousands of Canines Head to Lisburn For Ireland’s Largest Dog Show | Canine Chronicle

"The show is the largest gathering of dogs in Ireland and will see rare native Irish breeds competing, such as the Glen of Imaal Terrier, Irish Red & White Setter, Kerry Blue Terrier, Irish Wolfhound and Irish Water Spaniel."


----------



## Rps

A morning smile for you from Mrs. Brown...... might be wise not to have a cup of coffee in your hand while watching... darn, lost the video.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A morning smile for you from Mrs. Brown...... might be wise not to have a cup of coffee in your hand while watching... darn, lost the video.....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


>


Sorry about that. I had the video there but somehow it locked out. It was a video from Mrs. Brown's Boys where she tried bikini waxing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sorry about that. I had the video there but somehow it locked out. It was a video from Mrs. Brown's Boys where she tried bikini waxing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tiny Wiener Dog And Massive Lion Come Face To Face

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a surprise in our gif, but you have to look close as it blends right in, a video with Chinese folks living in the deep south complete with accents and an interesting read, How We Lost The Seven Wonders Of The Ancient World.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a surprise in our gif, but you have to look close as it blends right in, a video with Chinese folks living in the deep south complete with accents and an interesting read, How We Lost The Seven Wonders Of The Ancient World.


Morning, Don. No, I did not see it at first either. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing on the coffee Marc, I'll be off to the city to drop off the Buick to have a radio installed in about an hour. The original one does not work, so am upgrading it to one that works on bluetooth so I can play music from my iPhone on it. I am going to a car show in Swift Current in mid September and meeting an old pal from Calgary there. A 700 km drive in one day each way is no fun without a radio to accompany me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing on the coffee Marc, I'll be off to the city to drop off the Buick to have a radio installed in about an hour. The original one does not work, so am upgrading it to one that works on bluetooth so I can play music from my iPhone on it. I am going to a car show in Swift Current in mid September and meeting an old pal from Calgary there. A 700 km drive in one day each way is no fun without a radio to accompany me.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Have a good trip Don, afternoon Marc. Someone sent me this, I knew most of these...interesting just the same. Don maybe SAP worthy if not already captured..... The Geography Mistakes That Most of Us Make | Reader's Digest


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, on my Facebook page someone posted a piece on Tea Cup doxies........how dumb is that breeding down. Most tea cup breeds I have seen have had all sorts of medical problems.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sure thing on the coffee Marc, I'll be off to the city to drop off the Buick to have a radio installed in about an hour. The original one does not work, so am upgrading it to one that works on bluetooth so I can play music from my iPhone on it. I am going to a car show in Swift Current in mid September and meeting an old pal from Calgary there. A 700 km drive in one day each way is no fun without a radio to accompany me.



What, not an Apple CarPlay compatible radio replacement???

( As if I actually knew what any differences there might be…  )


----------



## pm-r

> someone posted a piece on Tea Cup doxies........how dumb is that breeding down.



How else can one say DUMMER THAN DUMB!!! tptptptp


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> What, not an Apple CarPlay compatible radio replacement???
> 
> ( As if I actually knew what any differences there might be…  )


Patrick, I have XM, have used it since it came out....love it in the car. Where I live there must be about 200 radio stations, so every 50 feet it seems one fades in or out. XM certainly cures that.....I'm too lazy to programme my iPod.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> How else can one say DUMMER THAN DUMB!!! tptptptp


Yup! If I wanted a Gerbil I would get one. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/ujdTh9f1n14[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

> Patrick, I have XM, have used it since it came out....love it in the car.



Is that the same thing as "_SiriusXM_" radio Rps???

We also have a plethora of AM&FM radio stations here that originate in Victoria and surrounding areas such as Seattle, Vancouver and other Mainland stations.

EDIT:
It's OK, I found the info, I think:
_*XM Radio Canada*_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XM_Radio_Canada



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Is that the same thing as "_SiriusXM_" radio Rps???
> 
> We also have a plethora of AM&FM radio stations here that originate in Victoria and surrounding areas such as Seattle, Vancouver and other Mainland stations.


Hi Patrick, yes it is. Windsor is the 4th largest radio market in Canada. Many of the stations broadcast for the Detroit market.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, on my Facebook page someone posted a piece on Tea Cup doxies........how dumb is that breeding down. Most tea cup breeds I have seen have had all sorts of medical problems.


Rp, there is no such thing as a tea cup anything. What they are doing is breeding the runts of the litter, sometimes from the same litter, and breeding all sorts of problems. Sadly, some "tea cups" are merely starved pups. Vets are shocked when people bring in a year old "tea cup", only to say that this is a starved pup and only 6 weeks old.

Here are doxie pups that came from a big litter of 8, but who were all healthy and went on to lead healthy active lives. We still have one of them here with us (Gracie).


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How else can one say DUMMER THAN DUMB!!! tptptptp



Very true, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup! If I wanted a Gerbil I would get one.
> 
> http://youtu.be/ujdTh9f1n14


I would say that that pup is a 5 week old mini-doxie. Mini doxies will get to be about 12 pounds when they are adults. Our doxies are standard doxies, who will get to be about 25-30 pounds as an adult.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I would say that that pup is a 5 week old mini-doxie. Mini doxies will get to be about 12 pounds when they are adults. Our doxies are standard doxies, who will get to be about 25-30 pounds as an adult.


I had a wire hair and Max was about 30 pounds. Not sure Tea Cup anything should be allowed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I had a wire hair and Max was about 30 pounds. Not sure Tea Cup anything should be allowed.


Agreed, Rp. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Tiny Wiener Dog And Massive Lion Come Face To Face
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Actually I did run this video on SAP some time ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually I did run this video on SAP some time ago.


Oops.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a look at a unique eclipse video and Real-Life Blue Dogs Spotted In India.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a look at a unique eclipse video and Real-Life Blue Dogs Spotted In India.


Read about those blue dogs on CNN, Don.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and cooler here today, we should be about 25c all day. Off to the Tecumseh Cornfest.....free admission and free corn for we seniors......(although would rather pay to have youth again)


----------



## Dr.G.

“The difference between the almost right word and the right word is… the difference between the lightning bug and the lightning.”
— Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

I have about 200+ tomatoes growing on my 6 tomato plants, with the toms at various stages of redness. We have had about 10 so far, and I like to let them ripen on the vine. With summer still upon us, there is no hint of frost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing, and there are some treats we picked up at the local farmer's market. Enjoy


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a video on how to prepare a calorie free omelet and an Archaeological Discovery In Austria Rewrites The History Of Bacon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bacon. That is what we should have tomorrow with Sunday Brunch ............... especially now that we know the history of bacon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch ............. with bacon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and I am starting to make some bacon. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, bacon rules as they say. Today on SAP a whatzit that may be harder to solve than most and a kitten excited to see you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, bacon rules as they say. Today on SAP a whatzit that may be harder to solve than most and a kitten excited to see you.


Morning, Don. I too love bacon. Care for some?

I once saw something like the Whatzit pic years ago. My grandfather worked in a men's clothing store and I saw that thing by the tie section. Could it be some sort of tie pin or something to smooth a tie? It was over 60 years ago when I was in my grandfather's store, so I may be WAY off on this one. We shall see.

Cute kitten. Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier does this when Deborah comes down each morning. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Marc, you are exactly right about the whatzit?. A great memory you have. See more details tomorrow. Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Rps

Wow! I wouldn't have guessed that Marc in a million years....good job! Just going over the CFL standings....sad. Don what do you think is the reason the East is so bad? I mean the Roughies would be tied for first here. The CFL is in trouble if 1/2 the league are losers. I remember going to Argo games at the CNE and there would be 50,000 there.....now a season high is 16,000. If Toronto goes so does the league.......Toronto being the centre of the universe and all 😱


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, you are exactly right about the whatzit?. A great memory you have. See more details tomorrow. Congrats! :clap:


Wow. I must have been 8 years old when I was last in the store. Lucky guess on my part.


----------



## pm-r

> I once saw something like the Whatzit pic years ago. My grandfather worked in a men's clothing store and I saw that thing by the tie section. Could it be some sort of tie pin or something to smooth a tie? It was over 60 years ago when I was in my grandfather's store, so I may be WAY off on this one. We shall see.





> Marc, you are exactly right about the whatzit?. A great memory you have. See more details tomorrow. Congrats!



Well done Marc and you beat me with your guess, and it's as Don says, a _*vintage electric men's neck tie iron*_.

It's also interesting how they tied up the electric cord and my sister and I used to do the same thing to the summer cabin boat's rope if it's done the same way. Then with a sharp pull, it all came undone. We impressed many a visitor who never figured out how we did it. :lmao:


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, can you spot the toad? Also a mailman does donuts in his van and 'Airplane Things You Don't Know The Purpose Of' in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee .................. and bacon????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is now brewing and we still have lots of bacon. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee .................. and bacon????????


A coffe for sure please, but will pass on the bacon, just a slice of toast will do. 

I am off to the lung clinic this morning for a lung test and x-ray before my visit to the lung specialist next month. It is an annual event to check on the nodes discovered on my lungs a few years back to monitor any change in their appearance.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is now brewing and we still have lots of bacon. Enjoy.




The coffee and bacon sounds nice Marc and I haven't had any bacon for quite a while, so maybe Don won't mind if I take his share as well. 

May even pour on a small splash of Canadian Maple Syrup. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A coffe for sure please, but will pass on the bacon, just a slice of toast will do.
> 
> I am off to the lung clinic this morning for a lung test and x-ray before my visit to the lung specialist next month. It is an annual event to check on the nodes discovered on my lungs a few years back to monitor any change in their appearance.


Good luck with your test, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The coffee and bacon sounds nice Marc and I haven't had any bacon for quite a while, so maybe Don won't mind if I take his share as well.
> 
> May even pour on a small splash of Canadian Maple Syrup.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


That sounds like an interesting combo, Patrick. Maybe we could whip up some French Toast to go with the NS Maple Syrup?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A coffe for sure please, but will pass on the bacon, just a slice of toast will do.
> 
> I am off to the lung clinic this morning for a lung test and x-ray before my visit to the lung specialist next month. It is an annual event to check on the nodes discovered on my lungs a few years back to monitor any change in their appearance.




Good luck Don and it must have been on your mind, especially with such an automotive guy's Freudian slip in your SAP today: 



> A must have in the 1920's. Whatzit?
> For the fine dressed gentlemen, _*a Tire Iron*_ for getting
> that tie in the just right form…


Really, a real _*Tire Iron*_??? 

PS: I must admit the same name went through my somewhat auto related brain a few times. 

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Yikes, that was not my mistake, but I have corrected it. Sorry for not noticing that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP a low level pass at a beach in our video, a gif of a uniques circle effect and 'She’s 98. He’s 94. They Met at the Gym'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, today on SAP a low level pass at a beach in our video, a gif of a uniques circle effect and 'She’s 98. He’s 94. They Met at the Gym'.


Morning, Don. Another eclectic SAP this morning. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No bacon this morning with your coffee, but we do have some homemade blueberry jam with your toast. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I love blueberry jam!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I love blueberry jam!


And it is homemade by my neighbor who was out picking local Lunenburg County blueberries. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee, homemade strawberry jam, and even some homemade scones. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

I'll be there!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, wow, what a grind. My day began yesterday with the start of a special council meeting at 4:00 pm which I recorded to have the results online early today. The exercise took the two hours the meeting ran and another seven hours of uploading and processing to get it embedded on YouTube. The report covered is a victory of local citizens over their dysfunctional city council. I am bushed and need some sleep, but still have tomorrow's issue of SAP to finish.

Today on SAP is all about Texas with a video of a hawk who seeks refuge in a taxi, An unlikely hurricane hero takes over chaotic Texas storm shelter and a Gene Simmons look alike with a difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'll be there!


Good to hear, Mona.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there is homemade blueberry and strawberry jam to go on some homemade bread. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

> The report covered is a victory of local citizens over their dysfunctional city council. I am bushed and need some sleep, …



Congratulations to you for all your work on the matter and I'm sure you have some very grateful supporters.


----------



## eMacMan

Woke up to temps around 9°C and an EC Heat Warning.

Says we will probably get some rain then expect to see late afternoon temps above 30°. Is the guy that issued that heat warning from Nunuvut?

Fair bit of smoke from over BC way, but when I stepped outside it was Eau du Skunk and Smoke which assaulted the ole factory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morty visits Dr. Goldman, the veterinarian, and says, "My dachshund has a problem."

Dr. Goldman says, "So, tell me about the doxie and the problem. "It's a Jewish doxie. His name is Saul and he can talk," says Morty.

"He can talk?" the doubting doctor asks.

"Watch this!" Morty points to the dog and commands: " Saul, Fetch!" Saul the dog, begins to walk toward the door, then turns around and says, "So why are you talking to me like that? You always order me around like I'm nothing. And you only call me when you want something. And then you make me sleep on the floor, with my arthritis. You give me this fahkahkta food with all the salt and fat, and you tell me it's a special diet. It tastes like dreck! YOU should eat it yourself! And do you ever take me for a decent walk? NO, it's out of the house, a short pish, and right back home. Maybe if I could stretch out a little, the sciatica wouldn't kill me so much! I should roll over and play dead for real for all you care!"

Dr. Goldman is amazed, "This is remarkable! So, what's the problem?"

Morty says, "He has a hearing problem! I said 'Fetch,' not 'Kvetch."


----------



## VieleKatzen

I love homemade jam! I used to do small amounts of canning but haven't done that in quite some time ... I should take it up again.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I love homemade jam! I used to do small amounts of canning but haven't done that in quite some time ... I should take it up again.


My neighbor does her own homemade blueberry and strawberry jams using all local berries.


----------



## VieleKatzen

I think you can use a pressure-cooker to seal the jars ... I will have to look into that, and price them. The old-fashioned way of boiling them in giant water kettles is not going to work well in a small apartment (I'm not there yet but that'll be where I go) ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I think you can use a pressure-cooker to seal the jars ... I will have to look into that, and price them. The old-fashioned way of boiling them in giant water kettles is not going to work well in a small apartment (I'm not there yet but that'll be where I go) ...


Not exactly sure how she does it. I know that my wife makes green tomato salsa with the loads of green toms we have in early Nov.


----------



## pm-r

VieleKatzen said:


> I think you can use a pressure-cooker to seal the jars ... I will have to look into that, and price them. The old-fashioned way of boiling them in giant water kettles is not going to work well in a small apartment (I'm not there yet but that'll be where I go) ...




I don't know of anyone who uses a pressure-cooker and no need to, besides it could be dangerous and unnecessary for such a task. A canner and wire rack is often used but you don't need a huge big one, especially for small batches.

Using a dishwasher on sanitary mode or even the oven is more than satisfactory for cleaning, sanitizing and prepping for the sealing. Heck, one can just use sealing wax in place of rubber sealing rings, but clean sterile jars are still required.

Google will have all the info and hints you need.

PS: To save a lot of extra work, avoid the old boil-reduction method and use Certo, and follow the directions and DO NOT SKIMP on the sugar, one of its main functions is for jelling/setting and _*as a preservative*_!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the coffee brewing as we bring to a close a fine month of August.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a see through VW, 14 Mind-Blowing Tool Hacks in our video and You Don’t Own Your Own Face.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Those sun pics in the Weather thread are amazing. I recall that was the sort of sun we saw in Calgary in the evening.


----------



## SINC

Here is one more shot I took at 9:00 a.m. today, standing in the shade of the full sun between the trees holding the camera high above my head.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild blueberry prices reach all-time low, says association - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Mark, this may be of some interest to you. Great for consumers, but hard on those who grow and harvest blueberries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee .............. and the best way to toast the coming of a new month ........... with toast.  Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a pesky bear who wants a meal, cats at the sound of a can opener and a lasagna recipe to try.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of a pesky bear who wants a meal, cats at the sound of a can opener and a lasagna recipe to try.


Morning, Don. Can opener? Our Molly runs to me as I am peeling an banana. Not sure how she hears that?????????? Might try that lasagna recipe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there is fresh toast being made as we welcome the new month of Sept.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://landlopers.com/2017/08/29/lunenburg

A nice item about Lunenburg, NS


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wild blueberry prices reach all-time low, says association - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Mark, this may be of some interest to you. Great for consumers, but hard on those who grow and harvest blueberries.




Wow!! 


> " Wild blueberries are now selling at 20 cents per pound.
> Even at 20 cents, that's basically your harvesting costs right there."


That's amazing, especially when they say:


> Blueberry farmers need to get 50 cents a pound to be profitable,


My wife was able to purchase some large boxes full of lovely blueberries locally for 40 cents a pound a week or so ago. Already picked as well, and that was below average price. Not sure what the U-Pick price/lb is.

Our freezer would be fuller of blueberries if we lived in NS and could buy them at that cheap price!!! And she loves them.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there is fresh toast being made as we welcome the new month of Sept.



Dang!! I was hoping there would be some of your famous waffles to start off the month!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Dang!! I was hoping there would be some of your famous waffles to start off the month!!


Lunchtime waffles are being made, Patrick. More people might come if they were served later in the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow!!
> 
> 
> That's amazing, especially when they say:
> 
> 
> My wife was able to purchase some large boxes full of lovely blueberries locally for 40 cents a pound a week or so ago. Already picked as well, and that was below average price. Not sure what the U-Pick price/lb is.
> 
> Our freezer would be fuller of blueberries if we lived in NS and could buy them at that cheap price!!! And she loves them.


Yes, Deborah froze some fresh local blueberries for use later. Still, I love them fresh with yogurt. :love2:


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Cool here today and windy here today but we should be hitting 80f before the weekend is out. Windsor, again, has had record flooding with 240 mm of rain fall the past few days. So, many are flooded out, luckily, our home was dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Cool here today and windy here today but we should be hitting 80f before the weekend is out. Windsor, again, has had record flooding with 240 mm of rain fall the past few days. So, many are flooded out, luckily, our home was dry.


Wow!!! Glad that you are safe and sound, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!! Glad that you are safe and sound, mon ami.


It has been wild here the past few years. We had ark like flooding last year. You could drive down many areas and see mountains of stuff pulled out of home that were damaged. Many this time around had just finished repairing since the last time. Our home insurance will hurt this year, I am expecting them to cancel any form of flood insurance due to this and last years floods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It has been wild here the past few years. We had ark like flooding last year. You could drive down many areas and see mountains of stuff pulled out of home that were damaged. Many this time around had just finished repairing since the last time. Our home insurance will hurt this year, I am expecting them to cancel any form of flood insurance due to this and last years floods.


Sorry to hear of their losses, but glad that you are safe and dry.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of their losses, but glad that you are safe and dry.


Whether it's 6 inches or 6 feet we have nothing to complain about compared to Houston.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Whether it's 6 inches or 6 feet we have nothing to complain about compared to Houston.


All too true, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Sadly though, hurricane Irma lurks in the mid Atlantic and the fear is it may be a cat 5 storm and it may retrace the steps of Harvey. Good grief I hope not.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly though, hurricane Irma lurks in the mid Atlantic and the fear is it may be a cat 5 storm and it may retrace the steps of Harvey. Good grief I hope not.


Sad, but all too true. The European Model has it following the basic same path as Harvey, whereas the US Model has it coming up the US eastern coast, and then passing over NS on the way to NL .............. and then out to sea. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. We need to get up early for Molly's final grooming. She is entered in the Halifax Kennel Club dog show at 9AM tomorrow morning. In St. John's, we were 10 minutes from the dog show venue. Here, we are 1 and 1/2 hours away. Deborah is going it alone as I shall stay home and watch over our three doxies. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today, 112 years ago, Alberta became a province. Drinks are on Don today ................. until dawn in Edmonton.


----------



## SINC

Absolutley! Wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## pm-r

> Deborah is going it alone as I shall stay home and watch over our three doxies.



Yeah right, tough choice, and someone has to look out and keep watch over the beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Absolutley! Wouldn't have it any other way!


Glad you feel this way, Don. The folks from SK came over to help you all in AB celebrate.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah right, tough choice, and someone has to look out and keep watch over the beer.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is the name of the game today. If Molly wins something this morning or afternoon, other sorts of drinks are on the house. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP in honour of the Halifax Kennel Club dog show, we have a doggone good edition. First up a dog doing his business on a fellow's lawn, a lazy dog who doesn't move for the vacuum and our video, 'What My Beagle Does When We Aren't Home'.


----------



## pm-r

> today on SAP in honour of the Halifax Kennel Club dog show, we have a doggone good edition.



Yikes, it's going to the dogs for sure…

PS: The view via the Bless webcam sure is smokey all over for you folks by the looks of things…

PPS: What are the Bless folks planning to do when the Flash it uses is really killed off, and not just not supported…???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP in honour of the Halifax Kennel Club dog show, we have a doggone good edition. First up a dog doing his business on a fellow's lawn, a lazy dog who doesn't move for the vacuum and our video, 'What My Beagle Does When We Aren't Home'.


Yes, Don, it was a "doggone good edition" today. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yikes, it's going to the dogs for sure…
> 
> PS: The view via the Bless webcam sure is smokey all over for you folks by the looks of things…
> 
> PPS: What are the Bless folks planning to do when the Flash it uses is really killed off, and not just not supported…???


Clear skies here in Lunenburg, NS. A bit cool for this time of the day, but it is pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Molly finished 4th in the terrier group, and won best puppy in the terrier group. So, drinks are on me today. Enjoy.

Gourmet late summer beer and food pairings | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Molly finished 4th in the terrier group, and won best puppy in the terrier group. So, drinks are on me today. Enjoy.
> 
> Gourmet late summer beer and food pairings | The Chronicle Herald


Well done! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well done! :clap:


Merci. Two shows today and one on Monday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I think that more ribbons may be in your future. 

Today on SAP a rat steals some money, a video that will take a moment or perhaps watching twice to get it and a look at women's jeans of the past.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I think that more ribbons may be in your future.
> 
> Today on SAP a rat steals some money, a video that will take a moment or perhaps watching twice to get it and a look at women's jeans of the past.


Well, we shall see. The Terrier group is large and, according to Deborah, has a great many fine dogs being shown in Halifax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute puppy pic in today's SAP.

Could the Whatzit pic be something used in a beer micro-brewing process?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cute puppy pic in today's SAP.
> 
> Could the Whatzit pic be something used in a beer micro-brewing process?


I think some will find that Whatzit tough. Nope, not used in beer making. As a matter of fact it was quite toxic when used back in the day.


----------



## SINC

It always amazes me just how many folks visit SAP so early in the day as this log from the past few minutes shows.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> It always amazes me just how many folks visit SAP so early in the day as this log from the past few minutes shows.


Morning all. Don SAP is my first stop in the morning. Marc do you think you will get hit by the new southern storm, predictions are all over the map.

As for the whatzit.....a form of fumigation device maybe.....I have seen things like this in ber making so I can see why you guessed that Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Care for some of your BT coffee?

Yes, Irma might come this way, so we are preparing just in case.


----------



## Rps

Would love some Marc. Do you get a break from teaching ? I thought I remember you were exploring some options there in Nova Scotia?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Would love some Marc. Do you get a break from teaching ? I thought I remember you were exploring some options there in Nova Scotia?


Coming right up, Rp.

Yes, I start teaching one online grad course for Memorial on Wed. Sept. 6th. Then, if they want me to teach another of my three online grad courses in the Winter semester, I shall offer to do so. I will start my online undergrad course for Mount Saint Vincent in Halifax in the Winter semester, 2018. Should be interesting.


----------



## Rps

Sounds good Marc! I think I'm going to hang it up this fall. If a spot job comes up at St. Clair then I may take it, but I think I've had enough.....sleeping in seems just too good to give up.😂


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sounds good Marc! I think I'm going to hang it up this fall. If a spot job comes up at St. Clair then I may take it, but I think I've had enough.....sleeping in seems just too good to give up.😂


Sounds like a plan, Rp. Still, I enjoy being a teleprofessor and I am able to do it from home. So, it is a win-win for me. Sleeping in is not really an option for me ...... not with the four dogs. Still, getting up at about 6AM gives me a chance to do what I need to do for them and to start reading any and all overnight postings from my course.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I thought of you as soon as I saw this item. Wow!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I thought of you as soon as I saw this item. Wow!!!


Was there a link Marc?

On a sad note I have just read that Walter Becker of Steely Dan has died. Sad news.


----------



## pm-r

> Well, Molly finished 4th in the terrier group, and won best puppy in the terrier group. So, drinks are on me today. Enjoy.



Congratulations to Molly and her handler!! Well done.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I think some will find that Whatzit tough. Nope, not used in beer making. As a matter of fact it was quite toxic when used back in the day.




I'd say that Rps was pretty close with his guess of "_a form of fumigation device maybe…_"

And yes Don, those _*automatic pressurized Vaporizing Liquid Hanging Fire Extinguishers*_ were quite toxic when they released their contents.

They were often used in small remote semi-enclosed equipment rooms in case of equipment fires etc. and I believe the early ones used carbon tetrachloride or worse as their extinguishing agent.

We had several hanging in a compressor room where I worked years ago and before they were banned.

I think some later ones held slightly less toxic extinguishing agents inside, and yes they were quite heavy and always seemed heavier than they looked for some reason.

There were also some almost similar plain glass container models that just released their extinguishing agent when their holder released and the enclosing glass got smashed and broken. I hated handling them or putting them back into their holders after some annual "test" that was required. Now they might be just collectors items.

And gads, to think that we used to use carbon tetrachloride for general cleaning as though it was some magic cleaning water. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Congratulations to Molly and her handler!! Well done.


Thanks, Patrick. She did nothing today in the show ring. Still, there is one more show tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Was there a link Marc?
> 
> On a sad note I have just read that Walter Becker of Steely Dan has died. Sad news.


Oops. Windsor flood victims issue plea for public help, including food, school supplies - Windsor - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Was there a link Marc?
> 
> On a sad note I have just read that Walter Becker of Steely Dan has died. Sad news.


Went to Junior High School 157 with Walter Becker. He graduated in 1964 from Stephen J. Halsey JHS and I graduated in 1963.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Oops. Windsor flood victims issue plea for public help, including food, school supplies - Windsor - CBC News


Yup, that's us two years in a row....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, that's us two years in a row....


 Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Labor Day coffee ............. free for all union members. Solidarity forever. Dog owners and lovers also get their coffee for free. My friends also get free coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Coming up on SAP just after midnight in about 20 minutes, a video on how to make a solar water filter, a 911 emergency call and thanks to Rps, 'Worthy Pies You Can Do At Home'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Labor Day. Enjoy the coffee and treats this morning ............... on the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly just won a Terrier group 3rd place and best puppy in the Terrier group. So, it's on to best puppy in show later this afternoon. White ribbons are for group 4th. Yellow are for group 3rd. Red, which she has yet to win is for group 2nd. And dark blue is for 1st place. Dark orange, which she won a couple of months ago at another show, is for best puppy in show. We shall see how she does today.

Thus, drinks are once again on the house. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Went to Junior High School 157 with Walter Becker. He graduated in 1964 from Stephen J. Halsey JHS and I graduated in 1963.


I thought there was a connection there because when I read the post I received somehow I immediately thought about you. We must have talked about your high school and such in the past.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I thought there was a connection there because when I read the post I received somehow I immediately thought about you. We must have talked about your high school and such in the past.


Rp, I did not know him in junior high school, to be honest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Inspiring a budding Junior handler who asked if she could walk Molly around the practice ring. Cute.


----------



## Rps

Sad just the same, they had what I consider 5 genius albums in as many years.....I guess we are at that age when the people we know of start to pass we take notice maybe a little more......our own mortality seems to be highlighted.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, Molly looks about the size of my Max, he was a wire hair doxie about 35 pounds....she close or is it the camera angle?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sad just the same, they had what I consider 5 genius albums in as many years.....I guess we are at that age when the people we know of start to pass we take notice maybe a little more......our own mortality seems to be highlighted.


Sad, but all too true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, Molly looks about the size of my Max, he was a wire hair doxie about 35 pounds....she close or is it the camera angle?


Molly is 10 months old and about 30 pounds right now. When she is an adult and fully grown, she will weigh about 35 pounds. She looks heavier at times when she is groomed and fluffed out. Other times, she looks a bit thin, according to Deborah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some coffee tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, I will never look at a VW Bug the same way again, a video on cheap flights from Rps and Jesus turns his head to watch you on this gravestone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Deborah owned a VW bug when we were in St. John's. It was a standard, so I could never drive it anywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there are some treats just coming out of the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Deborah owned a VW bug when we were in St. John's. It was a standard, so I could never drive it anywhere.


When I wrote my driver's exam on the day of my 16th birthday in 1960, Saskatchewan had a law in place that did not allow one to take a driver's test on an automatic transmission. One had to show their skill at driving a standard and in my opinion that law should be in place across Canada today. To truly understand a vehicle and how it handles, one should experience a standard while learning to drive. I still drive one every week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When I wrote my driver's exam on the day of my 16th birthday in 1960, Saskatchewan had a law in place that did not allow one to take a driver's test on an automatic transmission. One had to show their skill at driving a standard and in my opinion that law should be in place across Canada today. To truly understand a vehicle and how it handles, one should experience a standard while learning to drive. I still drive one every week.


These days, it seems to be the reverse. I learned to drive with training from Young Drivers of Canada. All we could use was an automatic.


----------



## Rps

I agree on the standards Don. If you can't drive one of those you can't drive. A smile for you, maybe SAP worthy.

Free Range by Bill Whitehead | Read Comic Strips at GoComics.com


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. Well so much for retirement as I have been asked to supply for 2 weeks....oh well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Well so much for retirement as I have been asked to supply for 2 weeks....oh well.


Good for you, Rp. I start to teach my online grad course tomorrow. "Welcome back to the fight. This time I know our side will win." 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDm3qr3Zlu0[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Deborah owned a VW bug when we were in St. John's. It was a standard, so I could never drive it anywhere.



If you could drive an early model '60s - '70s VW standard with their rubber sponge mounted gear shifter and short throw travel clutch, you could drive pretty well any car with a standard without any problem.

Well, maybe some of the older Citroen and Peugeot and some other French cars were definately an exception. The French always seem to do so many normal things so differently.


----------



## Rps

Patrick, you need to add Renault to that list. Had a chance to drive a 16, what weird pedal arrangement and gear shift.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick, you need to add Renault to that list. Had a chance to drive a 16, what weird pedal arrangement and gear shift.



Thanks Rps, I'd forgotten about those and maybe some others as I said:


> Well, maybe some of the older Citroen and Peugeot and some other French cars were definately an exception. The French always seem to do so many normal things so differently.


Then again, there were some English cars that were almost as bad but ca't recall their names at the moment. Senior brain fart time.

I'm thinking of when some switched from floor to column mounted shift and some "auto-clutch" type innovations, for better or worse as I recall.   

- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

We've really inherited the same smoke SAP is showing today with _the Sun Obscured By Smoke Most Of Last Week_ photo, but maybe even thicker, but behaving more like heavy low overcast cloud.

Just to confirm it was smoke haze, I came across this site:
Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca

Our sun is only a bright orange ball so far today and the sunlit patches are also orange with a general orange color to everything.


----------



## SINC

Yep, the early Vauxhaul column shifts were awful as were the tiny floor pedal ends that were too close together for north american feet. Sticky and clumsy shifter that were sp precise to a square H pattern that there was no room for 'slide' into gear like the north american cars. An I don't know how many times my left foot hit the brake pedal as I tried to depress the clutch. Gimme a GM, Ford or Mopar any time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have the OtHD coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc a nice day beginning here as I head out for an 8:00 a.m. oil change. This will give me a chance to get under the Buick to better see what I have as well as check all fluids and lubes before I drive it to Swift Current on the 15th to meet a pal from Calgary there for a car show.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP, our mayor appears to get himself in the same kind of trouble he was admonished for in the recent inspection report just two days after that event. This guy never learns.

Also a back to school poem from Rp and our video, Iconic Smith Rock Total Solar Eclipse Photo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have a feeling that your mayor will be taking you off his Christmas card list.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Yep, the early Vauxhaul column shifts were awful as were the tiny floor pedal ends that were too close together for north american feet. Sticky and clumsy shifter that were sp precise to a square H pattern that there was no room for 'slide' into gear like the north american cars. An I don't know how many times my left foot hit the brake pedal as I tried to depress the clutch. Gimme a GM, Ford or Mopar any time.


Don't get me started on the Vauxhall Firenza. Mainly recall uncomfortable seats, compounded by a steering column that was slightly offset. Not noticeable in town but misery on long road trips. The double nickle speed limit was in effect at the time and that car was guaranteed to put you to sleep at that speed, even though it had no cruise control. The shifter was OK, but the pedals combined with small feet made heel and toe very difficult.

As to the engine meltdowns they were entirely avoidable. I put a fair number of miles on mine and at just over 4000 a metal electrical cable clip rubbed through a heater hose. Thankfully mine had a temp gauge and as it was a fairly new car I kept an eye on it so no engine damage. Repaired on the spot with hockey tape, and filled with water from a nearby stream. 

Driven from there to Calgary Motors, who dodged the warranty claim, saying hoses were only covered for 4000 miles. Wanted to charge me $115 for the hose as it was a molded unit. I argued it was a design flaw, and they should fix mine for free then recall the lot to move the bad clip. Then took it to a local service station who, by splicing a plastic back flush valve into the hose, repaired it for $5. 

Story gets even more interesting. I ran into the service manager at Stampede and told him of my adventure with Calgary Motors and showed him the problem. He turned almost white, told me a week later he had issued a recall on all of theirs, replacing the bad clip with a plastic tie. Fix time was less than a minute and material costs almost nil. He also sent the information and fix up the GM chain of command. AFAIK Stampede did not lose a single engine, but GM ignored his letter and eventually paid a very high price for it.


----------



## Rps

A smile for you...maybe SAP worthy... An Army Ranger was on vacation in the depths of Louisiana and he wanted a pair of genuine alligator shoes in the worst way, but was very reluctant to pay the high prices the local vendors were asking. After becoming very frustrated with the "no haggle" attitude of one of the shopkeepers, the Ranger shouted, "maybe I'll just go out and get my own alligator so I can get a pair of shoes made at a reasonable price!" The vendor said, "By all means, be my guest. Maybe you will run into a couple of Marines who were in here earlier saying the same thing." 
So the Ranger headed into the bayou that same day and a few hours later came upon two men standing waist deep in the water. He thought, "those must be the two Marines the guy in town was talking about." 
Just then, the Ranger saw a tremendously long gator swimming rapidly underwater towards one of the Marines. Just as the gator was about to attack, the Marine grabbed its neck with both hands and strangled it to death with very little effort. Then both Marines dragged it on shore and flipped it on its back. Laying nearby were several more of the creatures. 
One of the Marines then exclaimed, "Damn, this one doesn't have any shoes either!"


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,

Couple of PMs for you. Actually two tries at the same PM.


----------



## SINC

Got 'em, thanks Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A smile for you...maybe SAP worthy... An Army Ranger was on vacation in the depths of Louisiana and he wanted a pair of genuine alligator shoes in the worst way, but was very reluctant to pay the high prices the local vendors were asking. After becoming very frustrated with the "no haggle" attitude of one of the shopkeepers, the Ranger shouted, "maybe I'll just go out and get my own alligator so I can get a pair of shoes made at a reasonable price!" The vendor said, "By all means, be my guest. Maybe you will run into a couple of Marines who were in here earlier saying the same thing."
> So the Ranger headed into the bayou that same day and a few hours later came upon two men standing waist deep in the water. He thought, "those must be the two Marines the guy in town was talking about."
> Just then, the Ranger saw a tremendously long gator swimming rapidly underwater towards one of the Marines. Just as the gator was about to attack, the Marine grabbed its neck with both hands and strangled it to death with very little effort. Then both Marines dragged it on shore and flipped it on its back. Laying nearby were several more of the creatures.
> One of the Marines then exclaimed, "Damn, this one doesn't have any shoes either!"


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

The sudden burst of sunshine and warmth has really done wonders for my seven tomato plants. We are picking about ten red tomatoes a day and there are still plenty more green tomatoes on the vine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah wants to make tomato sauce with all of my red tomatoes. I want them fresh in salads.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The sudden burst of sunshine and warmth has really done wonders for my seven tomato plants. We are picking about ten red tomatoes a day and there are still plenty more green tomatoes on the vine.





Dr.G. said:


> Deborah wants to make tomato sauce with all of my red tomatoes. I want them fresh in salads.



I think your wife is the smart one here Marc unless your tomatoes are of the cherry or thumb tomato variety, you're going to be one sick man if you try and eat all those regular size tomatoes.

Besides, you'll enjoy them better with any of those great Italian dishes she'll be making up in the cool or cold evenings coming up soon.

BTW: I'll attach a photo of what you can expect I'm sure that my daughter and partner recently enjoyed with their trip to Chicago. And mainly to take in some of their renown foods.

PS: That sure ain't no NY style pizza you're looking at here!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think your wife is the smart one here Marc unless your tomatoes are of the cherry or thumb tomato variety, you're going to be one sick man if you try and eat all those regular size tomatoes.
> 
> Besides, you'll enjoy them better with any of those great Italian dishes she'll be making up in the cool or cold evenings coming up soon.
> 
> BTW: I'll attach a photo of what you can expect I'm sure that my daughter and partner recently enjoyed with their trip to Chicago. And mainly to take in some of their renown foods.


I have heirloom Scotia tomatoes, Patrick, and they are not very big ......... just numerous. I have some Sweet 100s which are cherry tomatoes. So, two or three tomatoes will not hurt me and there will still be plenty for Deborah to make her tomato sauce.

Chicago deep dish pizza .................. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a bit of a different SAP today you may enjoy with a dog in a car, but what a dog and one big mistake regarding Apple. Also a video to take you back in time to a gentler era. A Tale of Two Kitties is a 1942 Merrie Melodies cartoon directed by Bob Clampett. It is notable for introducing the character Tweety Bird. It was also the first appearance of Babbit and Catstello, based on the popular comedy duo Abbott and Costello. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Interesting pic of the Bull Mastiff driving. Reminds me of the doxie driver of a truck in SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing when you rise to face this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A slow day here in The Shang. Quiet here with all the rain we had ............... especially since NONE of our dogs likes the rain. Deborah will be taking Molly to a dog show in Pictou, NS over the weekend. We shall see how she does there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an amusing video that poses a question, a dog who wins and a notice of meeting.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an amusing video that poses a question, a dog who wins and a notice of meeting.


:lmao: Don, we have one of our doxies who "plays" that game. Then, if you just take your hand away, he will put his nose under your arm to get you to pet him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Take care of yourself — you never know when the world will need you." Rabbi Hillel


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and Molly just left for this weekend's dog show in New Glasgow, NS. Hopefully, with a successful weekend, she will complete her CKC Championship. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of the sorry state of Olympic venues in Rio just a year after the event, some shots from Bob in Blairmore of the smoke they are enduring and a Window blind solution.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. This is one thing that Calgary did that was smart -- keep the various venues for the 88 Winter Olympics in good shape.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I gaze out at a nice clear moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## eMacMan

The smoke from the Kenow fire, just west of Waterton Park, was so bad yesterday that driving through the Frank Slide, I was unable to see Turtle Mountain.

This fire should not threaten us directly as it would require several days of S winds (not normal) and have to cross a large area burned over in 2003.

Yesterday they discovered a very small fire just over the BC border and not nearly far enough west of us, that could turn ugly. Praying for rain and lots of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The smoke from the Kenow fire, just west of Waterton Park, was so bad yesterday that driving through the Frank Slide, I was unable to see Turtle Mountain.
> 
> This fire should not threaten us directly as it would require several days of S winds (not normal) and have to cross a large area burned over in 2003.
> 
> Yesterday they discovered a very small fire just over the BC border and not nearly far enough west of us, that could turn ugly. Praying for rain and lots of it.


Wow!! I have been to Frank Slide on a crystal clear day to see the landslide aftermath. 

Good luck and stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> The smoke from the Kenow fire, just west of Waterton Park, was so bad yesterday that driving through the Frank Slide, I was unable to see Turtle Mountain.
> 
> This fire should not threaten us directly as it would require several days of S winds (not normal) and have to cross a large area burned over in 2003.
> 
> Yesterday they discovered a very small fire just over the BC border and not nearly far enough west of us, that could turn ugly. Praying for rain and lots of it.


It has been raining steadily here for some time tonight, but from the look of the EC map, it does not go far enough south to get to your area. Still, there is hope that it might.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a very busy SAP today that took some time to put together mostly due to local political issues. Also Poetry Corner, the Sunday Whatzit that may be easier than it looks and a look at a true CATerpillar.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It has been raining steadily here for some time tonight, but from the look of the EC map, it does not go far enough south to get to your area. Still, there is hope that it might.


Saw pictures of Calgary the other night. The air quality is far worse there now than when Deborah and I was there for a week in August.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and I am having some toast with homemade strawberry jam. Anyone care to join me prior to Sunday Brunch?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing and I am having some toast with homemade strawberry jam. Anyone care to join me prior to Sunday Brunch?


Morning Marc. Toss in a bit of peanut butter, a glass of milk and count me in.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Toss in a bit of peanut butter, a glass of milk and count me in.


Coming right up, mon ami. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, a very busy SAP today that took some time to put together mostly due to local political issues. Also Poetry Corner, the Sunday Whatzit that may be easier than it looks and a look at a true CATerpillar.



Well, I'm sorry but I have to admit that I pretty well skip over the SAP's political stuff lately as as a lot of the absurd stuff just got my blood pressure going through the roof and complete frustration with a feeling of hopelessness. 

Also quite a bit late even getting to SAP today, but being Sunday, I sure have to take a look at the Sunday Whatzit? and for this one, I'm going to say it sure looks like a hand-crank bean slicer and/or french style cutter.

We had the use of such a thing many years ago, and as I recalled, the beans got put into a crock in layers, with layers of rock salt in between.

I also recall coming across the crock that had been stored in a shed ages later, maybe years, and the beans were just like they had been fresh picked, but salty of course. I couldn't believe it and still can't as I remember back.

I'm sure the beans we used were tall pole scarlet runner beans. I loved just eating them raw and the plants were very pretty with their red blooms in the summer.


----------



## pm-r

Just the thought of those salted green beans made me do some googling, and sure enough, here's a recent article:
_*How to Make Salted Green Beans*_
https://lavendercreek.wordpress.com/2007/08/16/salted-green-beans/

Maybe some might want to try doing some. Unfortunately our place is nearly all solid rock and little direct sun so no garden. Besides the deer would devour anything if we tried, just as they did to one garden several houses away with elevated beds, and surrounded with fish netting. 

I'd think i'd have strung up a noose I think and got some venison into the freezer in the dark of the night…


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some great shots of rodeo by Al Popil, a rally car in a long drift and our video, 'Friends Furever'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have seen that Friends Furever before, but it is still touching to watch. Great rodeo pics. Amazing how they survive the falls.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help you start your day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today is our last warm day for a while so will finish the final preps on the Buick for the car show I am going to in Swift Current this weekend. I leave early Friday for the 700 km run there to meet a buddy from Calgary. We both worked there in the sixties and will play a little 'remember when' over the weekend. Will also run out to Maple Creek, about 140 km away, on Sunday for brunch with my sister.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Deborah has said that the summer in Calgary and Edmonton just seems to end abruptly. Luckily, here in Lunenburg, the Fall is nice and eases us out of Summer.


----------



## SINC

Ely got a shave on Friday and she is not sure she likes it. She does not look much like a doodle anymore either. Here she is on the couch with me and jumped out to watch Crystal out the window as she left for work minutes ago.


----------



## SINC

And talk about canines, how about this tale from Facebook:

Last week on my way to work in the early morning, a coyote darted in front of my car and I hit it. I heard a crunch and believed I ran over and killed it. Upon stopping at a traffic light by my work, a construction woman notified me that there was in fact a coyote still embedded in my car. When I got out to look, this poor little guy was looking up and blinking at me. I notified Alberta fish and wildlife enforcement right away who came to rescue him. Miraculously, he was freed and had minimal injuries despite having hitched a ride from Airdrie to Calgary at highway speeds! Their biologist checked him over and gave him the good to go. They released him in Kananaskis. Clearly mother nature has other plans for this special little guy!


----------



## eMacMan

Still trying to find up to date info on the Kenow fire just west of Waterton National Park. Heavy Southwest winds over night, but still no idea how far the fire advanced. It was on the edge of the park last night.

A bit closer to home we have the mysterious Center Mountain fire. About 30-40Km south and a bit west of us. Over night our winds were strong mainly from the NW, which is not as good as it might sound. If the winds were blowing towards us the fire would run into timberline and run out of fuel. As it is, it could be moving southwards into more heavily forested areas, bypassing the higher ridges. If the wind then shifts to a more Southerly source it could then come barreling back towards us on an unobstructed route just west of the 2003 Lost Creek Fire. No idea what's happening here. All resources are going towards the Waterton Fire, and no updates since this fire was first spotted on the 8th.

Maybe a bit paranoid but have put together an evacuation list and found everything but a box of old negatives which is buried somewhere in the basement.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ely got a shave on Friday and she is not sure she likes it. She does not look much like a doodle anymore either. Here she is on the couch with me and jumped out to watch Crystal out the window as she left for work minutes ago.


Sweet :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Still trying to find up to date info on the Kenow fire just west of Waterton National Park. Heavy Southwest winds over night, but still no idea how far the fire advanced. It was on the edge of the park last night.
> 
> A bit closer to home we have the mysterious Center Mountain fire. About 30-40Km south and a bit west of us. Over night our winds were strong mainly from the NW, which is not as good as it might sound. If the winds were blowing towards us the fire would run into timberline and run out of fuel. As it is, it could be moving southwards into more heavily forested areas, bypassing the higher ridges. If the wind then shifts to a more Southerly source it could then come barreling back towards us on an unobstructed route just west of the 2003 Lost Creek Fire. No idea what's happening here. All resources are going towards the Waterton Fire, and no updates since this fire was first spotted on the 8th.
> 
> Maybe a bit paranoid but have put together an evacuation list and found everything but a box of old negatives which is buried somewhere in the basement.


Stay safe, Bob. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedach...REzXcGHFQTiTTrT8EJaEhxW2kujddDVPah7-5uqELbq2Q


----------



## eMacMan

Talked to a gal at an information Kiosk set up along the highway at the Frank Slide viewpoint.

As of 2 hours ago the Kenow Fire had rounded the corner from Akima Pass and has been driven by the wind about halfway down the Cameron Canyon towards Waterton townsite. The single engine water bombers brought in to fight the fire are on the ground due to high winds. Seems to me for a National Park noted for high wind speeds, they should have brought in medium weight twins.

The Center Mountain fire seems to be fairly stable although 2 fires behind it are running up that Canyon as well. 

For the moment we are still OK and thanks to local WNW winds are fairly smoke free. The winds at Center Mountain are hopefully still southwesterly.


----------



## pm-r

> Seems to me for a National Park noted for high wind speeds, they should have brought in medium weight twins.


Having been there several years ago and witnessed the Waterton area winds, I'd say that's one BIG understatement!!!

Wildfire threatening Waterton Lakes National Park moves from B.C. toward Alberta - 660 NEWS


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Talked to a gal at an information Kiosk set up along the highway at the Frank Slide viewpoint.
> 
> As of 2 hours ago the Kenow Fire had rounded the corner from Akima Pass and has been driven by the wind about halfway down the Cameron Canyon towards Waterton townsite. The single engine water bombers brought in to fight the fire are on the ground due to high winds. Seems to me for a National Park noted for high wind speeds, they should have brought in medium weight twins.
> 
> The Center Mountain fire seems to be fairly stable although 2 fires behind it are running up that Canyon as well.
> 
> For the moment we are still OK and thanks to local WNW winds are fairly smoke free. The winds at Center Mountain are hopefully still southwesterly.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Having been there several years ago and witnessed the Waterton area winds, I'd say that's one BIG understatement!!!


Only reason I did not suggest the Mars bomber, is that they probably could not find a three mile stretch of lake where the waves would not exceed the Mars operating limits. This would have been a great solution from Tuesday through Friday when the winds were quite calm and Waterton Lake was almost glassy.


----------



## pm-r

@Marc
Just got an invite for some East Coast seeds and their catalogue you might be interested in:
https://www.veseys.com/ca/en/catalo...17+-+Catalogue+-+Chef+-+Cover+-+No+-+Shipping



> About Veseys
> You are browsing our secure server
> Veseys Home » About Veseys
> "It all began on a shoestring" is the way Arthur Vesey (the founder of Veseys Seeds) described the beginning days of Veseys Seeds. From a very young age, Mr. Vesey operated a market garden in the rural community of York, Prince Edward Island. During his market garden years, he was keenly interested in securing and testing seeds that were suitable for the cool, short growing seasons of Atlantic Canada.
> 
> Since 1939, Vesey's seed has been tested and packaged on the premises in York. Today, automated packaging has mostly replaced what had been done by hand. However, many small and delicate flower seeds are still packaged by hand using a combination of measuring devices not unlike the original spoons and scoops of Arthur's day.


https://www.veseys.com/ca/en/about

More tomatoes for next year I'm sure, eh????  

But maybe this is old news for you.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> Just got an invite for some East Coast seeds and their catalogue you might be interested in:
> https://www.veseys.com/ca/en/catalo...17+-+Catalogue+-+Chef+-+Cover+-+No+-+Shipping
> 
> 
> https://www.veseys.com/ca/en/about
> 
> More tomatoes for next year I'm sure, eh????
> 
> But maybe this is old news for you.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, I used Veseys' seeds in NL. I grew my own plants from scratch there. Here, I am using a local seed merchant of NS heirloom Scotia tomatoes. I was glad I did. Harvesting about 5 tomatoes a day now, red on the vine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Fire seems to have passed the park gates and turning to grass fire(s).

Mandatory evacuation south of Highway 505 (just north of Twin Butte) and east to Range Road 280 (Just east of Mountain View).

A lot of cattle in that area and the grasses are tinder dry!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the truth about bank machines, a goalie cat and Ancient 'Monster' Elephant Was 50 Percent Bigger Than Modern Cousins.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Fire seems to have passed the park gates and turning to grass fire(s).
> 
> Mandatory evacuation south of Highway 505 (just north of Twin Butte) and east to Range Road 280 (Just east of Mountain View).
> 
> A lot of cattle in that area and the grasses are tinder dry!


Sorry to hear this, Bob. So, are you safe where you live?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Early morning for me. This morning is my first Tai Chi class here in Lunenburg. Went to Tai Chi when I lived in St. John's and now an early morning class has started here. So, enjoy the coffee and treats. Later.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Bob. So, are you safe where you live?


For the moment yes. There is a small fire about 15-20Km south of us and just over the divide. As long as the wind there is coming from the south, that fire will stall against timberline. If it turns around and blows away from us that fire could turn along a valley and cross the divide. A second turn, back to more normal south westerly winds would then bring it racing towards us. 

No recent updates on this fire. BC is ignoring it and the two fires in a line behind it entirely. Alberta has it's hands full down in Waterton.

We can be packed and ready to leave in about an hour and will pre-load some items into vehicles if we think the threat is increasing. We'll not put our faith in emergency services giving sufficient notice and will bail if it feels right.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> For the moment yes. There is a small fire about 15-20Km south of us and just over the divide. As long as the wind there is coming from the south, that fire will stall against timberline. If it turns around and blows away from us that fire could turn along a valley and cross the divide. A second turn, back to more normal south westerly winds would then bring it racing towards us.
> 
> No recent updates on this fire. BC is ignoring it and the two fires in a line behind it entirely. Alberta has it's hands full down in Waterton.
> 
> We can be packed and ready to leave in about an hour and will pre-load some items into vehicles if we think the threat is increasing. We'll not put our faith in emergency services giving sufficient notice and will bail if it feels right.


With our entire province experiencing no forest fire threats, Nova Scotia has sent a few teams of forest fire fighters to AB to help out.


----------



## pm-r

> No recent updates on this fire. _*BC is ignoring it and the two fires in a line behind it entirely*_. Alberta has it's hands full down in Waterton.



Maybe the BC Fire Services think the border will stop the spread of any fire crossing any such border and into their jurisdiction.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Maybe the BC Fire Services think the border will stop the spread of any fire crossing any such border and into their jurisdiction.


It's in their jurisdiction and receiving no attention whatsoever.

In this case they are partially correct. The Center Mountain Fire is in rocky terrain and as long as winds continue from the SW it will run out of steam at timberline. If winds were to reverse and come in from the North it could push into the Carbondale corridor. If the North winds did not also bring major rain, once it crossed into Alberta it would be an easy run north to the Crowsnest Pass, especially when winds returned to the normal Southerly flow.

Visited the Ranger office here. They said the Waterton visitor center was destroyed, but townnsite itself is mainly intact. Since Parks Canada was wanting to build a new visitor center, it's possible it was left unprotected. The new visitor center has been controversial as they wanted to put it in the town park.

Recent update, second hand info indicates that the Prince of Wales protection was mainly successful. That sounds a little bit scary

The breakout to the east was just one arm of the Kenow fire. It also spread sufficiently far to the North to activate an evacuation order for the Castle Mountain resort area.


----------



## pm-r

> Visited the Ranger office here. They said the Waterton visitor center was destroyed, but townnsite itself is mainly intact.



That sure sounds different to what some sites say and makes one wonder what the H*ll is going on… 



> Waterton Lakes Fire Information Update
> By submitted - August 11, 2017
> 
> _*At this time, there are no wildfires in Waterton Lakes National Park.*_ The fire danger rating remains extreme with hot and dry weather conditions forecast throughout the week. The park received a couple millimetres of rain on Monday evening and Tuesday morning. However, the forecasted weather and lack of rain over the past four-plus weeks has resulted in extreme conditions that require heavy, sustained rains to address.
> 
> WHAT YOU NEED TO KNOW…
> Parks Canada pro-actively implemented a limited backcountry closure


Really…???


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

Just listened to the 11:30 news conference. Remarkably little info. 

No one would confirm that the visitor center is gone, although I did just see a photo posted on twitter confirming exactly that. 

I think the fire entered the park late on Sept 10 or early Sept 11. Incredible amount of damage since then.

Wind direction this AM was fairly light and from the NE. Water bombers and choppers are flying on full rotation including one Electra. I am told that the turnaround time at the Pincher Airport for that Electra is 10 minutes which is very impressive.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Just listened to the 11:30 news conference. Remarkably little info.
> 
> No one would confirm that the visitor center is gone, although I did just see a photo posted on twitter confirming exactly that.
> 
> I think the fire entered the park late on Sept 10 or early Sept 11. Incredible amount of damage since then.
> 
> Wind direction this AM was fairly light and from the NE. Water bombers and choppers are flying on full rotation including one Electra. I am told that the turnaround time at the Pincher Airport for that Electra is 10 minutes which is very impressive.


----------



## eMacMan

Found the Township grid map and located the fires almost due south of us. Turns out they are about 40Kms south so we should have at least two days warning if they manage to jump timberline into Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Found the Township grid map and located the fires almost due south of us. Turns out they are about 40Kms south so we should have at least two days warning if they manage to jump timberline into Alberta.


Any rain in the forecast to help matters your way?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received some fresh strawberries and some more homemade strawberry jam ........... and some homemade bread, from a neighbor. I gave her a dozen tomatoes and she was returning the kindness. So, guess what will be there tomorrow with the OtHD coffee?????????


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Any rain in the forecast to help matters your way?


A smattering overnight. Tomorrow a maybe. Thursday fairly hopeful. Only the second or third time in my life I have found myself praying for a swift arrival of winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> A smattering overnight. Tomorrow a maybe. Thursday fairly hopeful. Only the second or third time in my life I have found myself praying for a swift arrival of winter.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Listened to this evenings press conference. Mostly unintelligible. Lots of chiefs dislocating shoulders as they patted themselves on the back.

Pretty clear that Alberta emergency response was at least a half hour behind and probably more when posting emergency bulletins. I can personally attest that their maps did not expand to a readable size. Kudos to ShootinTheBreeze FB page for staying way ahead of Alberta Emergency on this.

Did manage to get a better idea of where the fire was at least as of early this PM. Small breakout to the north which could threaten Castle Mountain down the road.

Questions about what was being done about the fire when it was small and on the BC side of the border. No Answer. 

Question about wildlife, again only a vague answer. No mention as to whether the gates had been opened on the Bison paddock to give those critters a fighting chance.


----------



## eMacMan

Yes, two or three runs by the Mars bomber could have easily knocked this down anytime between the 5th and the 8th. Absolutely glassy lakes that entire time for reloading.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a marching band in Japan you don't want to miss, how to peel a cucumber and grilling mistakes you probably make.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Listened to this evenings press conference. Mostly unintelligible. Lots of chiefs dislocating shoulders as they patted themselves on the back.
> 
> Pretty clear that Alberta emergency response was at least a half hour behind and probably more when posting emergency bulletins. I can personally attest that their maps did not expand to a readable size. Kudos to ShootinTheBreeze FB page for staying way ahead of Alberta Emergency on this.
> 
> Did manage to get a better idea of where the fire was at least as of early this PM. Small breakout to the north which could threaten Castle Mountain down the road.
> 
> Questions about what was being done about the fire when it was small and on the BC side of the border. No Answer.
> 
> Question about wildlife, again only a vague answer. No mention as to whether the gates had been opened on the Bison paddock to give those critters a fighting chance.


ShootinThwBreeze is run by the daughter of my old pal in Nipawin, SK and I know her well. She comes from a newspaper family, thus her talent at staying on top of things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have started the OtHD coffee brewing and brought out the strawberries and the strawberry jam. Enjoy.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> ShootinThwBreeze is run by the daughter of my old pal in Nipawin, SK and I know her well. She comes from a newspaper family, thus her talent at staying on top of things.


Interestingly the Breeze always considered itself more of a light news paper, but when the chips are down Shannon has come through big time. Caitlin a temporary very short term hire was expecting to be gone by now. She is the one putting together intelligible evacuation area maps. Believe me the ones from Alberta Emergency were worse than useless if you could access them at all.

Overnight we had cool temps, high humidity and very calm winds. Winds in Waterton were under 5Kph and from the NE perfect for reducing the spread of the fire. Hopefully conditions have kept the fire from spreading any further into the Castle area.

Locally similar conditions but winds from the SE, also perfect for keeping the three threatening BC fires south of us at bay, as it would be pushing those fires into vegetation free mountain peaks, and away from the Carbondale valley on the AB side of the border. 

Fairly cloudy this AM with some afternoon rain predicted, more rain for tomorrow. Not expecting any hard information before noonish.

This is my third experience with massive forest fires; Colorado Haydn in 2001, Lost Creek in 2003 and now Kenow. In the case of the Haydn fire I had a number of friends whose homes were at risk. Even though we had no internet service we had no trouble getting up-to-date info. In 2003 the forest service did a great job keeping people informed as to the progress of the Lost Creek Fire. This time with all these groups working together, trying to follow the armchair protocols set up in board rooms far from any real threat, I feel that they've lost track of the need to provide timely accurate information to those who are or could be impacted. 

This is an almost direct quote: "We are too busy fighting the fire to figure out exactly where it is (and where it might be going)." Too difficult now but not 11 & 14 years ago????


----------



## Dr.G.

Great advancements in Apple products for dogs, especially doxies .......... from doxie friendly computers, iPods, iPhones ................ and no special doxie iWatches which will tell the owner of the doxie important info about the doxies .............. such as iPeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

I've been working out in the garden, weeding and pruning/harvesting tomatoes. Had to water them as well. With sunshine and 25C temps, the spray from the hose was appreciated. Now, would anyone care to join me in a brew ............. or two??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have never seen the northern lights. Deborah tells me that they are normal during winter in AB. 

Nova Scotia could get another glimpse of the northern lights tonight - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

From Environment Canada --

EDIT: Just spoke with Dave Lane the observatory director at Saint Mary's University. If conditions are similar tonight he expects that the aurora would only be visible faintly and near the horizon in northern areas of Nova Scotia, PEI, as well as northern New Brunswick. The aurora may show up better in pictures due to the quality of modern cameras and long exposure photography. Just didn't want to get everyone's hopes up for a spectacular show region wide


----------



## eMacMan

Our local forecast is showing periods of rain starting around sunset. Upgraded from chance of rain earlier today. 

Given what has been happening south and South east of us, I'll take that over the Northern lights every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Our local forecast is showing periods of rain starting around sunset. Upgraded from chance of rain earlier today.
> 
> Given what has been happening south and South east of us, I'll take that over the Northern lights every day.


Good luck getting some rain, Bob. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Just finished listening to tonights Town Hall meeting. 

Minister Shannon Phillips was not the only one, but at the end of the evening she was still referring people to the Alberta Wildfire website for updates. Said website does not even recognize the existence of the Kenow Fire and this had already been pointed out to various talking heads at least twice. 

A Blood Chief asked a very pointed question as to why Blood firefighters were not called in. He pointed out they are very familiar with the area and very well trained wildfire fighters. If memory serves they were an invaluable asset during the Lost Creek fire.

A lot of people still want to know what was being done on the BC side between the 1st and the 8th when the fire was still small and conditions ideal for knocking down small fires. Ida No is not cutting it anymore. That question has been out there for a couple of days now and is not going to go away. Plenty of time for someone to track down the answer. My gut tells me no one wants to admit to the answer which is most likely: ZILCH

Personal comment: There were a lot of people patting themselves on the back and bragging about how successful their efforts had been. How is losing three quarters of a national park to a wildfire a success? 

Sorry Don but the evasion of direct questions about the Golf Course may not be encouraging news for you avid golfers.

The good news is that there was no loss of human life and in that instance command efforts were successful, no thanks to very late evacuation notices.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Sorry Don but the evasion of direct questions about the Golf Course may not be encouraging news for you avid golfers.


If you meant me, Bob, I do not golf.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a set of twin magicians wow the crowd in our video, The Magnificent Colours Of Fall and Will Supervolcanoes Help Power Our Future?


----------



## Dr.G.

"The good news is that there was no loss of human life and in that instance command efforts were successful, no thanks to very late evacuation notices." Good to hear, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you meant me, Bob, I do not golf.


But you DO like to watch golf, n'est pas? While I would love to be out golfing some days, I too enjoy watching a good round of golf in a major tournament, especially from an unknown golfer. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I get set to read the overnight postings in my online grad course.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> But you DO like to watch golf, n'est pas? While I would love to be out golfing some days, I too enjoy watching a good round of golf in a major tournament, especially from an unknown golfer. Paix, mon ami.


You betcha I do!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You betcha I do!


For some reason, well placed chip shots and a very long putt are what I like to watch. Massive drives from a tee are OK.

How is the smoke situation in your area of AB?


----------



## Dr.G.

" Patience is not just the ability to wait, it’s how we behave while we’re waiting." Joyce Meyer


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> For some reason, well placed chip shots and a very long putt are what I like to watch. Massive drives from a tee are OK.
> 
> How is the smoke situation in your area of AB?


With rain the past two days, the air is clean and no smoke at all. Before the rain it was awful for about a week. When the rain quits it will most likely become an issue again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> With rain the past two days, the air is clean and no smoke at all. Before the rain it was awful for about a week. When the rain quits it will most likely become an issue again.


Good to hear about today .............. sorry to hear about the near future. With my asthma, I was really hurting when we were in Calgary.


----------



## eMacMan

Light rain overnight and still continuing. Would love to see 3 or 4 days of this, but at least cooler temps are forecast for the next few days.

After the Waterton town hall in Pincher Creek, we also watched the local townhall meeting. Mostly a replay but one burning question (sorry) still unanswered: What is being done about the Holebeke(?) cluster of fires 40 kms due South of us on the BC AB border. The only answer was they are monitoring them. 

If these were to break into the Carbondale corridor on the Alberta side of the border, they would have a free run at the Crowsnest Pass, reminiscent of the Lost Creek fire in 2003. Thankfully they've been kept pinned against timberline by favourable winds. All the monitoring in the world won't prevent a windshift from driving them into Alberta. 

Here is one of the best maps of the Waterton Park devastation I have come across. Posted late yesterday on the Shootin' the Breeze facebook page. Not quite as total as some of the previous satellite maps would imply but still very grim.


----------



## Rps

I've got to say we are a little gun-shy when it comes to rain around here. But, we are expecting temps in the 30s this weekend so that will help dry us out. Will be off to class soon. Not a bad group this time, will be saying poems today to add to their word list and get some flow into their speaking. Tomorrow will be song day....


----------



## SINC

If you need a smile and have some time today, try this old radio show that was a forerunner of Candid Camera and was known as Candid Microphone. Give it a few minutes to upload to a new window so you can enjoy it or save it for later viewing.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/budeb85ut80nxap/1948_04_01 Girl From Texas.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you need a smile and have some time today, try this old radio show that was a forerunner of Candid Camera and was known as Candid Microphone. Give it a few minutes to upload to a new window so you can enjoy it or save it for later viewing.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/budeb85ut80nxap/1948_04_01 Girl From Texas.mp3?dl=0


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

No rain in sight here in Lunenburg. A hot 25C in the sunshine as I was working out in the garden. Cleared away the pea patch and all that is left are 7 tomato plants that are still very prolific.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/laurenstrapagiel/vote-4-bork?bffbcanada&utm_term=.ln1wPJzL2#.oc5D05gN9

It will be interesting to see if he is on the ballot.


----------



## pm-r

> A lot of people still want to know what was being done on the BC side between the 1st and the 8th when the fire was still small and conditions ideal for knocking down small fires. Ida No is not cutting it anymore.
> … … …
> The good news is that there was no loss of human life and in that instance command efforts were successful, no thanks to very late evacuation notices.



Maybe things and lives would have been different if they still did some human sacrifices to the FIRE Gods to save some properties.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> A lot of people still want to know what was being done on the BC side between the 1st and the 8th when the fire was still small and conditions ideal for knocking down small fires. Ida No is not cutting it anymore. That question has been out there for a couple of days now and is not going to go away. Plenty of time for someone to track down the answer. My gut tells me no one wants to admit to the answer which is most likely: ZILCH





pm-r said:


> Maybe things and lives would have been different if they still did some human sacrifices to the FIRE Gods to save some properties.


Having seen the song & dance to evade answering that question over the last 4 days, I think it's time to post the official theme song.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Pns4Aq-RNs


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a sign about education, a video with a noisy dryer and You've Been Doing It Wrong! The Best Way To Slice A Loaf Of Bread Revealed.

Now to finish tomorrow so I can get some more sleep before I hit the road for Swift Current about 8:00 and run 700 km today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a sign about education, a video with a noisy dryer and You've Been Doing It Wrong! The Best Way To Slice A Loaf Of Bread Revealed.
> 
> Now to finish tomorrow so I can get some more sleep before I hit the road for Swift Current about 8:00 and run 700 km today.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.

Wow!!!! https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...&wpisrc=al_alert-COMBO-sports%2Bnation&wpmk=1


----------



## eMacMan

Had a chance to talk to a native fire fighter, from the Slave Lake area, last night at dinner. He was at a table next to ours at Chris's in Coleman and taking his lunch break after going all day. He has been re-assigned to the Castle Branch portion of the Kenow fire and is probably out there now.

I am always amazed at how courteous native people are. It was a pleasure to talk to him.

I was feeling really guilty that I had not brought enough cash to pay for his dinner, but thankfully another local group at a nearby table did exactly that.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Had a chance to talk to a native fire fighter, from the Slave Lake area, last night at dinner. He was at a table next to ours at Chris's in Coleman and taking his lunch break after going all day. He has been re-assigned to the Castle Branch portion of the Kenow fire and is probably out there now.
> 
> I am always amazed at how courteous native people are. It was a pleasure to talk to him.
> 
> I was feeling really guilty that I had not brought enough cash to pay for his dinner, but thankfully another local group at a nearby table did exactly that.


:clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

_



I was feeling really guilty that I had not brought enough cash to pay for his dinner, but thankfully another local group at a nearby table did exactly that.

Click to expand...

_
Nice thought and gestures.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice thought and gestures.


True. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Diver Feels Massive Whale Shark Touch his Hand, Hinting He's in Distress, Then the Human-Hero Dives into Action!

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, today on SAP a cat rescue gif, the cutest puppy video you will see today thanks to Rp and Fake News Is Nothing New: This Photo Hoax Went Viral A Century Ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Re "I Still Don't Understand Celery", our doxies are just like that golden retriever. Now, give our guys a carrot, and it is gone quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

" Change the story and you change perception; change perception and you change the world." Jean Houston


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Re "I Still Don't Understand Celery", our doxies are just like that golden retriever. Now, give our guys a carrot, and it is gone quickly.


Ely will not eat a raw carrot, but Tao before her loved them. Now Ann cooks both carrots and sweet potatoes and Ely loves them cold out of the fridge once cooked as a treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ely will not eat a raw carrot, but Tao before her loved them. Now Ann cooks both carrots and sweet potatoes and Ely loves them cold out of the fridge once cooked as a treat.


All of our dogs have loved raw carrots, apples, etc. We have not tried sweet potatoes yet, however.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> All of our dogs have loved raw carrots, apples, etc. We have not tried sweet potatoes yet, however.


Morning Marc. We couldn't get any of our dogs to eat carrots. Cruzer ( the Lab ) loved apples. Maybelle ( the Poodle ) not so much. Guinness ( the Schnauzer ) loves apples. My mother in law had a cat who loved tomatoes. You had to hide them in the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. We couldn't get any of our dogs to eat carrots. Cruzer ( the Lab ) loved apples. Maybelle ( the Poodle ) not so much. Guinness ( the Schnauzer ) loves apples. My mother in law had a cat who loved tomatoes. You had to hide them in the house.


Interesting. Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier, can hear me peel a banana. As soon as I finish peeling it I look around and she is there ............. patiently waiting for her piece. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Guinness loves the smell of bananas but won't eat them. I have a banana almost every morning and he is right there as if he wants some, he will smell it but will not eat a single bit.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Guinness loves the smell of bananas but won't eat them. I have a banana almost every morning and he is right there as if he wants some, he will smell it but will not eat a single bit.......


Our doxies are like that too Rp. I give Molly a piece and then they want a piece. I give them each a tiny piece which they take into to their mouths and then spit out. Molly cleans up after them, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, taking the duck for a walk, a man in Norway accidentally films a lightning strike and The Sunday Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, hot here today. It is Open Streets Windsor till 5pm today so it is off walking the roads downtown without cars.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don I'll give my usual wrong guess on the Whatzit....curling iron?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, hot here today. It is Open Streets Windsor till 5pm today so it is off walking the roads downtown without cars.


An interesting idea for a city, Rp.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting idea for a city, Rp.


It is really, this is the second year.. Home


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Don I'll give my usual wrong guess on the Whatzit....curling iron?



I dare say it may not be a "curling iron" but I wouldn't be surprised if it got used as a hair straightener, or hair iron at some point. 

And I'm not 100% sure on this one this week, but I'd say it sure looks similar to a vintage electric paint stripping remover tool, or could have been used for that as well. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Brrrr: Communities west of Edmonton on edge of Rockies hit with first snow - Edmonton - CBC News

Yikes!! Snow in September??? Don, is this near you?


----------



## Dr.G.

Alberta debates ending twice-yearly time changes - Edmonton - CBC News

Don, where do you stand on this debate?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Brrrr: Communities west of Edmonton on edge of Rockies hit with first snow - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> Yikes!! Snow in September??? Don, is this near you?


Hinton is a couple of hours west of us at home Marc and too close for comfort for snow.

But since I am in Swift Current, a long way off from here.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Alberta debates ending twice-yearly time changes - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> Don, where do you stand on this debate?


I wish DST would just go away and would be happy to be on CST year round, the same as Saskatchewan rather than on MST, but I could live with either zone. The key for me is pick a damn time zone and don't change it any more.


----------



## SINC

Now to the Whatzit answer and neither Rp or Patrick guessed correctly. Since I just got back from Maple Creek and don't have access to Bixman's files right now, I will let him announce the answer in the morning. I am dead tired and need to have a nap right now.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a big cat who purrs, a dog trained to get his master a beer and Foreign Food Words English Doesn't Have.

As for that Whatzit?, it's a electric comb cutter for bee hives. 

Now time to finish up SAP for tomorrow, then get showered and shaved and it's off I go for another seven hour, 700 km run behind the wheel again today after 300 km yesterday to visit my sister. That makes it a 1,700 km run in three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I wish DST would just go away and would be happy to be on CST year round, the same as Saskatchewan rather than on MST, but I could live with either zone. The key for me is pick a damn time zone and don't change it any more.


I agree, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hinton is a couple of hours west of us at home Marc and too close for comfort for snow.
> 
> But since I am in Swift Current, a long way off from here.


Hopefully, it will be gone when you arrive back home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing for those who desire or need this boost.


----------



## Dr.G.

" You can always, always give something, even if it is only kindness!" Anne Frank


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Hinton is a couple of hours west of us at home Marc and too close for comfort for snow.
> 
> But since I am in Swift Current, a long way off from here.


Hi Don, I have a lot of family in Grande Cache.....when doesn't it snow there.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, was a great day yesterday as we must have walked 10 miles downtown and area. Warm, bright sky and lots of people having fun walking through Open Streets Windsor. Hoping they will do it again next year. https://www.facebook.com/CBCWindsor/videos/1659043557463627/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, was a great day yesterday as we must have walked 10 miles downtown and area. Warm, bright sky and lots of people having fun walking through Open Streets Windsor. Hoping they will do it again next year. https://www.facebook.com/CBCWindsor/videos/1659043557463627/


A fine idea, Rp.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, was a great day yesterday as we must have walked 10 miles downtown and area. Warm, bright sky and lots of people having fun walking through Open Streets Windsor. Hoping they will do it again next year. https://www.facebook.com/CBCWindsor/videos/1659043557463627/




It sounds like it was a pretty limited and restricted "Open Streets" walkabout for quit a few…

_



Jim Nader Windsor health unit rude to little kids without bikes! Didn't know it was wasn't open streets to walkers, rather bikers got the right of way or WHU. *Pretty cold and rude of WHU to refuse little kids a a toy because they were walking and didn't bring their bikes.* Not everyone in this city can afford a bike. You jerks!

Click to expand...

_Pretty poor for whoever was in charge I'd say…


----------



## pm-r

> As for that Whatzit?, it's a electric comb cutter for bee hives.



Well, I sure didn't know that and sure wouldn't have guessed, even though I do recall seeing something similar, but never wondered what it was used for.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

So ends a quiet day. Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing for those of you who are early risers.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, back home and today on SAP a video of Clothes That Grow With Your Child, a lucky trip and Things To Do With Your Solar Eclipse Glasses.

Left Swift Current at 8:00 a.m., stopped in Lloydminster at the beer store to pick up a box of beer, Mde a minor repair to a plastic part of the bumper with Gorilla tape to fix a rock impact, then over to the Shell to gas up, went through the drive thru at the local A & W and grabbed a Ma burger to much on and hit the road again. Arrived home in the driveway at 2:30 p.m. on the nose, some 698 km later. Made great time on that run, considering the half hour spent in Lloydminster, average speed 116 km/hr.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pre-L'Shana tova (i.e., May you have a good year) to each one of you as well as good, if not better health for the New Year!

Rosh Hashanah 2017 will begin in the evening of Wednesday, September 20th and ends in the evening of Friday, September 22nd.

"May it be written and may it be sealed that you have a new year that brings fulfillment and joy, peace and prosperity, health and wisdom." 

Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

End of the road looms for retiring buggy ride business owner - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Took a ride with him over the summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP more fashion shots from Al, a dog lends a helping hand, you can never have enough toys and Titanic’s Chinese Survivors Resurface From Depths Of History.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. When it comes to our Molly, no, she can NEVER have enough toys. They are all over the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing for those of you who are up and about early.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. When it comes to our Molly, no, she can NEVER have enough toys. They are all over the house.


I feel your pain. Ely has a large laundry basket full of toys, but we give them to her one at a time as she can't reach in for them. Even then, three or four will be laying around the floor when she pulls the basket on its side and helps herself.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I feel your pain. Ely has a large laundry basket full of toys, but we give them to her one at a time as she can't reach in for them. Even then, three or four will be laying around the floor when she pulls the basket on its side and helps herself.


We have a similar basket, but Molly is able to reach her head in to pull out toy after toy after toy after toy after .....................


----------



## eMacMan

Some really good news here. The Waterton fire is now classed as under control.

Still zero information on the Center Mountain Fire. However we did have a good soaking rain Monday night and Alberta lifted its back country driving ban. I was able to drive the Sartoris-Adanac loop and no signs of smoke. Also reassured myself that the 2003 Lost Creek fire had created a complete fire break, so even if Center Mountain does cross the divide it's not going to easily get all the way north to the pass. With luck it too is actually under control.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Some really good news here. The Waterton fire is now classed as under control.
> 
> Still zero information on the Center Mountain Fire. However we did have a good soaking rain Monday night and Alberta lifted its back country driving ban. I was able to drive the Sartoris-Adanac loop and no signs of smoke. Also reassured myself that the 2003 Lost Creek fire had created a complete fire break, so even if Center Mountain does cross the divide it's not going to easily get all the way north to the pass. With luck it too is actually under control.


:clap::clap: Good to hear, mon ami. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/ne...avings-time/article36305802/?click=sf_globefb

Don, will SAP (or you) take a position on this vote?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/ne...avings-time/article36305802/?click=sf_globefb
> 
> Don, will SAP (or you) take a position on this vote?


Very likely I will Marc. It is a very sad day for Alberta when over 70% of us polled wanted an end to switching time and the Edmonton Oilers, the Calgary Flames and Westjet claimed it would hurt business and the government caved in. It is all BS on their part. People who want to watch hockey or fly will do so in spite of what time it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Very likely I will Marc. It is a very sad day for Alberta when over 70% of us polled wanted an end to switching time and the Edmonton Oilers, the Calgary Flames and Westjet claimed it would hurt business and the government caved in. It is all BS on their part. People who want to watch hockey or fly will do so in spite of what time it is.


Interesting. Personally, I would like to stay on one time throughout the years.


----------



## Dr.G.

RIP Wiarton Willie: Spring prognosticator dies at 13 - London - CBC News

Sad news.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> RIP Wiarton Willie: Spring prognosticator dies at 13 - London - CBC News
> 
> Sad news.


Like Dr. Who, Wiarton shall doubtless reappear, altered only in appearance.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Like Dr. Who, Wiarton shall doubtless reappear, altered only in appearance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nooo! Edmonton gets first snowfall of season - Edmonton - CBC News

Don, hopefully by the end of the week it shall all be gone.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Nooo! Edmonton gets first snowfall of season - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> Don, hopefully by the end of the week it shall all be gone.


One can always hope, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One can always hope, Marc.


Sunshine and temps in the high teens should make it feel like Spring once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at using insects for biowaste in our video, A Flight Simulator? and Why Do We See Monsters In The Mirror?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Can't believe that you are getting snow this early in the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to greet you when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Twain Scholars Pay Tribute To Hal Holbrook & Mark Twain Tonight!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Can't believe that you are getting snow this early in the year.


It's not all that uncommon here to get snow in September. What I don't like is when we get snow that stays in October. It makes for a very long winter. At least this stuff melts away.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's not all that uncommon here to get snow in September. What I don't like is when we get snow that stays in October. It makes for a very long winter. At least this stuff melts away.


This is what Deborah told me about her years in Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee ............ and maybe a treat or two. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a gaggle of geese in our video, a puffy but slender pooch and Your Mind Is About To Be Blown.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee has been brewed, and some fresh bagels and homemade jam will help get you started on the first day of Fall. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> It's not all that uncommon here to get snow in September. What I don't like is when we get snow that stays in October. It makes for a very long winter. At least this stuff melts away.


Don you want to trade, it will be 106F here today with the humidex......first day of Autumn they say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don you want to trade, it will be 106F here today with the humidex......first day of Autumn they say.


XX) That can't be a typical first day of Fall temp, Rp!!!!!!!!

20C and cloudy here in Lunenburg , which is about average.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don you want to trade, it will be 106F here today with the humidex......first day of Autumn they say.




Good grief *Rps*.

That's waaaay above our comfort and endurance level and I'd sure be staying inside with our A/C cranked on and running.

Stay cool and safe and drink lots.

And this isn't even the weather thread page!!! It's probably even hotter there and colder for Don. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Patrick, Marc, we get huge swings in temp here. I remember 4 years ago running the bbq during the Super Bowl and just being in my t shirt...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Patrick, Marc, we get huge swings in temp here. I remember 4 years ago running the bbq during the Super Bowl and just being in my t shirt...


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick, Marc, we get huge swings in temp here. I remember 4 years ago running the bbq during the Super Bowl and just being in my t shirt...



It sounds like Windsor has been having a perennial menopause for some time. :roll eyes:


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sounds like Windsor has been having a perennial menopause for some time. :roll eyes:
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Very likely I will Marc. It is a very sad day for Alberta when over 70% of us polled wanted an end to switching time and the Edmonton Oilers, the Calgary Flames and Westjet claimed it would hurt business and the government caved in. It is all BS on their part. People who want to watch hockey or fly will do so in spite of what time it is.



Regarding a country's time zones, I was quite surprised the other day to discover that China only has ONE TIME ZONE!!!

What really made that stand out was when I found an image to show the difference between the US and Canada and all their time zones covering basically the same degrees of latitude.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Regarding a country's time zones, I was quite surprised the other day to discover that China only has ONE TIME ZONE!!!
> 
> What really made that stand out was when I found an image to show the difference between the US and Canada and all their time zones covering basically the same degrees of latitude.


Interesting fact, Patrick.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Hi again all! 



pm-r said:


> It sounds like Windsor has been having a perennial menopause for some time. :roll eyes:
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, I wish it would take a Midol, then ... tptptptp



SINC said:


> Very likely I will Marc. It is a very sad day for Alberta when over 70% of us polled wanted an end to switching time and the Edmonton Oilers, the Calgary Flames and Westjet claimed it would hurt business and the government caved in. It is all BS on their part. People who want to watch hockey or fly will do so in spite of what time it is.


That IS bad. I would happily vote to end it. I don't see the purpose in it at all, other than to aggravate people who get fed up with switching their various timepieces back and forth.



pm-r said:


> Regarding a country's time zones, I was quite surprised the other day to discover that China only has ONE TIME ZONE!!!
> 
> What really made that stand out was when I found an image to show the difference between the US and Canada and all their time zones covering basically the same degrees of latitude.


 So China is able to get along on one time zone and we can't because ... ?


----------



## pm-r

* I don't see the purpose in it at all,*

And along with a lot of other people, and you'd have to ask the ex US president Bush why he and his "lacking any brains" partners even lengthened part of the time change to somehow be "greener" and save money. Yeah right.



> So China is able to get along on one time zone and we can't because ... ?


'Cause the Beijing BIG bosses say so.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Regarding a country's time zones, I was quite surprised the other day to discover that China only has ONE TIME ZONE!!!
> 
> What really made that stand out was when I found an image to show the difference between the US and Canada and all their time zones covering basically the same degrees of latitude.


Actually, we need to get rid of all time zones. Just set it up as GMT and away you go. One world, one time zone.....


----------



## pm-r

> Just set it up as GMT and away you go. One world, one time zone.....



Oh yeah, right… and just in case you thought the Britex was a big long fight… but actually, some companies actually do…


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually, we need to get rid of all time zones. Just set it up as GMT and away you go. One world, one time zone.....


It might work for those of us in the Atlantic provinces. Not sure about those out west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mona. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> * I don't see the purpose in it at all,*
> 
> And along with a lot of other people, and you'd have to ask the ex US president Bush why he and his "lacking any brains" partners even lengthened part of the time change to somehow be "greener" and save money. Yeah right.
> 
> 'Cause the Beijing BIG bosses say so.


Okay, in that, at least, I agree with the Beijing BIG bosses.  Is it true that DST was started by Kaiser Wilhelm, or is that just a rather hilarious urban legend?




Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Mona. How is Life treating you these days?


Hi, Dr. G.!  Life is either feast or famine. After Mom died, I decided that, if no job showed up, I would wait until the estate settled and then pack up my cats and books and head West.

So of course I now have not one but two jobs. One is a parttime office job that I really like ... although I'd like it a bit better if the boss didn't keep the a/c at about SIXTY ... for the first time in more years than I can remember, I walk out of the office into a sweltering humid Windsor day and go "AAHHHHHH" and smile happily as I slowly thaw out.

The second job is at a local Starbucks. I am doing okay with the grunt work, beginning to really like working the till, and the drinks ... ? Well, just shoot me now, okay? 

I'm undecided whether to be pleased or wistful about the jobs. I am just happy to have employment FINALLY but with Mom's passing, I no longer have any family here in Windsor, and this delays even more any move by me into my brother's neck of the woods.

Brother has advised me that the clock is ticking on the house, so I need to start apartment hunting soon, and removing my belongings from the house even sooner. Sadly, we are doing no further work on the house; it will sell "as is." Brother expects the next owners will either raze it :yikes::-( and custom-build, or gut the interior (the frame is still fine) and go from there. I feel badly about that, but unless I win a lottery in the near future, there's nothing I can do about it. 

My goal now is to keep my car loaded up with stuff to be donated or (once I rent a storage unit) boxes to be stored so I can just zip off to wherever after I finish a shift and get something accomplished.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Okay, in that, at least, I agree with the Beijing BIG bosses.  Is it true that DST was started by Kaiser Wilhelm, or is that just a rather hilarious urban legend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Dr. G.!  Life is either feast or famine. After Mom died, I decided that, if no job showed up, I would wait until the estate settled and then pack up my cats and books and head West.
> 
> So of course I now have not one but two jobs. One is a parttime office job that I really like ... although I'd like it a bit better if the boss didn't keep the a/c at about SIXTY ... for the first time in more years than I can remember, I walk out of the office into a sweltering humid Windsor day and go "AAHHHHHH" and smile happily as I slowly thaw out.
> 
> The second job is at a local Starbucks. I am doing okay with the grunt work, beginning to really like working the till, and the drinks ... ? Well, just shoot me now, okay?
> 
> I'm undecided whether to be pleased or wistful about the jobs. I am just happy to have employment FINALLY but with Mom's passing, I no longer have any family here in Windsor, and this delays even more any move by me into my brother's neck of the woods.
> 
> Brother has advised me that the clock is ticking on the house, so I need to start apartment hunting soon, and removing my belongings from the house even sooner. Sadly, we are doing no further work on the house; it will sell "as is." Brother expects the next owners will either raze it :yikes::-( and custom-build, or gut the interior (the frame is still fine) and go from there. I feel badly about that, but unless I win a lottery in the near future, there's nothing I can do about it.
> 
> My goal now is to keep my car loaded up with stuff to be donated or (once I rent a storage unit) boxes to be stored so I can just zip off to wherever after I finish a shift and get something accomplished.


Sounds like a plan, Mona. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, nice to hear from Mona again.

Today on SAP just for Marc a rather risqué Just For Laughs gag in our video, and interesting gif, 'why walk when you can walk' and Why You Need To Be Adding Peanut Butter To Your Burger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. The JFL clip might be "a rather risqué" for some ..................  Still, you are of Scottish blood, so I am sure that you are not offended. Personally, I like bagpipe music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. The JFL clip might be "a rather risqué" for some ..................  Still, you are of Scottish blood, so I am sure that you are not offended. Personally, I like bagpipe music.


You were listening to the music? 

I was too busy laughing to listen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You were listening to the music?
> 
> I was too busy laughing to listen.


Well, I like bagpipe music ............... :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

JFK and doxies


----------



## pm-r

> although I'd like it a bit better if the boss didn't keep the a/c at about SIXTY ... for the first time in more years than I can remember, I walk out of the office into a sweltering humid Windsor day and go "AAHHHHHH" and smile happily as I slowly thaw out.



Actually for many, if the A/C is kept too low in such conditions, it can make their sinuses burst open and bleed profusely and leave them open to infection.

Maybe google it and print out a copy to give to your boss.

Sounds like you're content with having work there and the other place. And yes, it's nice out West but I've never been more East than Calgary to compare!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> Actually for many, if the A/C is kept too low in such conditions, it can make their sinuses burst open and bleed profusely and leave them open to infection.
> 
> Maybe google it and print out a copy to give to your boss.
> 
> Sounds like you're content with having work there and the other place. And yes, it's nice out West but I've never been more East than Calgary to compare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:yikes: I didn't know that about the a/c! So far the biggest problem I've found is that it tends to make me want to put my head down on my desk and doze off ... I'm wondering whether he will leave the a/c on throughout the winter, or just refrain from turning the heat on. I have an old space heater that I was going to donate. I'm rethinking that.

Well, barring anything totally unexpected, I do plan to move West in a few years. I've visited my brother in Saskatoon several times and it's a beautiful city. But since I've got these jobs now, I'm going to take a couple of years to improve my finances and just rest up before I pack up and go on the road again.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> It might work for those of us in the Atlantic provinces. Not sure about those out west.


Well, that’s the thing isn’t it....move to a 2400 clock.


----------



## Rps

Okay, second day of fall and our temps will hit 41C with the dex........guess who’s living indoors today.


----------



## pm-r

> Actually for many, if the A/C is kept too low in such conditions, it can make their sinuses burst open and bleed profusely and leave them open to infection.



I forgot to add the problem often happens when one hit the really much warmer temp air outside when leaving the building, or car or bus…

- Patrick
======


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> I forgot to add the problem often happens when one hit the really much warmer temp air outside when leaving the building, or car or bus…
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Still scary, since there is no middle ground between the mid-winter office and the great outdoors ... no entryway or anything.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice to see snow on the mountains this AM. Should knock down the last of the fire threat.

One question that kept popping up at various townhall meetings; What was being done on the BC side between Sept 1 and Sept 8. At that point the fire was still fairly small and more importantly conditions were calm enough to get water bombers and choppers into the area.

The first 3 or 4 meetings, they did not know and promised to get back with an answer. Last go round they dislocated at least one shoulder congratulating themselves on quickly recognizing the aggressive nature of the fire. Described all the steps they took well in advance to protect the townsite and thanked all the outside firefighters that came in to help with that. 

As to what was being done on the BC side, they were aware of the situation and monitoring/assessing it carefully and other things were done. Not even the vaguest description of what those other things were or when they did anything beyond monitoring! Much shuffling of the feet while (not) addressing this issue. 

More or less confirms my suspicion that no serious effort to contain the blaze was made prior to the winds began kicking into overdrive. At that time it was way too late.

FWIW the latest estimates show 70% of the forested area of the park burned down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, that’s the thing isn’t it....move to a 2400 clock.


OK. When it is midnight GMT it is 9AM here in Lunenburg, NS, according to the converter site (UTC/GMT) Time Zone Converter Difference Calculator

Right now it is UTC/GMT is 20:40 on September 23, 2017. The sun rose here in Lunenburg, NS at apx. 7AM, so I assume it rose at about 7AM in the GTA. Seeing that the GTA is the center of the Canadian universe, everything would be focused these as the starting point. 

So, when it is 0700 in the GTA, with just one time zone for Canada, Lunenburg would have had about an hour of sunshine and Don and Patrick would still be in the dark for hours. How is this going to work?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, second day of fall and our temps will hit 41C with the dex........guess who’s living indoors today.


Wow!!!!!!!!!!! A pleasant 22C and sunny right now here in Lunenburg. My wife and I did a day trip to Wolfville to pick up some plums and apples and corn from the Annapolis Valley. It was about 25C there in full sunshine.


----------



## Rps

Marc, Coyne laid it out the b st so far.... Andrew Coyne: Forget the daylight savings time debate, we need to get rid of time zones altogether | National Post


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, Coyne laid it out the b st so far.... Andrew Coyne: Forget the daylight savings time debate, we need to get rid of time zones altogether | National Post


Interesting. So, we would just have to get used to a new sort of time and thought.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!! A pleasant 22C and sunny right now here in Lunenburg. My wife and I did a day trip to Wolfville to pick up some plums and apples and corn from the Annapolis Valley. It was about 25C there in full sunshine.




That's quite a good drive to the other side isn't it Marc…???

And getting to the end of a lot of produce especially like corn and plums I'd imagine.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's quite a good drive to the other side isn't it Marc…???
> 
> And getting to the end of a lot of produce especially like corn and plums I'd imagine.


Not really. It is less than a one hour drive from here to Wolfville. There is a great Farmers Market there on Sat. so the town is packed, including all the students attending Acadia Univ. Still, it is a nice drive on a nice day and the fruit and produce are very fresh.

Coming towards the end of the plum season, but right at the heart of the corn and apple season.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. So, we would just have to get used to a new sort of time and thought.


Yeah, but I must say I don’t have a problem with the current system, just get rid of DST and I’m fine....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah, but I must say I don’t have a problem with the current system, just get rid of DST and I’m fine....


On this we are in agreement, Rp.


----------



## VieleKatzen

eMacMan said:


> Nice to see snow on the mountains this AM. Should knock down the last of the fire threat.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> FWIW the latest estimates show 70% of the forested area of the park burned down.


That is awful. 

And I would be ever so happy to see snow _anywhere_ at this point.

On a lighter note, I'm excavating my desktop looking for a specific document ... and among the things that I foun d was half a metformin pill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing. Later ......


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what I can't figure out is how Issy Simpson in Britain’s Got Talent 2017 was able to make that box immovable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to consider Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Starting to consider Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


Some BT if you have it Marc?


----------



## VieleKatzen

Anything involving bacon. 

Got a 5-9 shift at Starbucks today. Not _quite_ a full closing shift, thankfully ... I get to leave just as they lock the doors.


----------



## Rps

VieleKatzen said:


> Anything involving bacon.
> 
> Got a 5-9 shift at Starbucks today. Not _quite_ a full closing shift, thankfully ... I get to leave just as they lock the doors.


Hi Mona, you at the one on Tecumseh by Home Depot or downtown? Not sure how many Starbucks are in Windsor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Some BT if you have it Marc?


We always have that freshly brewed for you, Rp. Any cooler in your neck of the woods? 22C here and getting warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Anything involving bacon.
> 
> Got a 5-9 shift at Starbucks today. Not _quite_ a full closing shift, thankfully ... I get to leave just as they lock the doors.


Bacon coming right up, Mona. Kudos on your shift.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We always have that freshly brewed for you, Rp. Any cooler in your neck of the woods? 22C here and getting warmer.


We will be warm, but only hit 39C today......so a massive cool down:lmao: We are expecting some cooler weather later this week in the 22 range. I think the consensus is we will take heat over rain.....we are a bit gun shy with rain storms here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We will be warm, but only hit 39C today......so a massive cool down:lmao: We are expecting some cooler weather later this week in the 22 range. I think the consensus is we will take heat over rain.....we are a bit gun shy with rain storms here.


"... but only hit 39C today ...."


----------



## SINC

Yikes, thought it was Saturday and Bixman reminded me I had missed the Whatzit? on today's SAP. Got it on now though so all is well.

My bet is that anyone who looks at it today will guess it on the first try. It's that easy.

Sorry about that!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "... but only hit 39C today ...."


Yeah, will have to breakout the winter wear.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, thought it was Saturday and Bixman reminded me I had missed the Whatzit? on today's SAP. Got it on now though so all is well.
> 
> My bet is that anyone who looks at it today will guess it on the first try. It's that easy.
> 
> Sorry about that!


Peppercorns???????


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Yeah, will have to breakout the winter wear.


My Grandad used to wear long johns year round. He always told me what keeps the cold out in the winter, kept the heat out in the summer. I never did get my mind around that, but he always appeared to be comfortable all summer long, even when doing hard work.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My Grandad used to wear long johns year round. He always told me what keeps the cold out in the winter, kept the heat out in the summer. I never did get my mind around that, but he always appeared to be comfortable all summer long, even when doing hard work.


Deborah told me that she recalls shoveling snow on Canadian Thanksgiving in both Calgary and Edmonton ............... but also wearing shorts on her birthday, which is in early March.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah told me that she recalls shoveling snow on Canadian Thanksgiving in both Calgary and Edmonton ............... but also wearing shorts on her birthday, which is in early March.


Well I can see shorts in Calgary, but Edmonton.......I still remember my first time out there, I was standing on the corner of Jasper and 101st , I think, with an inch of snow on the ground....it was August 1st. I called my parents and asked what they were doing which they said they were in the pool and having a bbq......I moved back shortly after that call.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Hi Mona, you at the one on Tecumseh by Home Depot or downtown? Not sure how many Starbucks are in Windsor.


Hi Rps: I'm at the one IN Tecumseh.  By the Indigo bookstore and that big movie theatre.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> My Grandad used to wear long johns year round. He always told me what keeps the cold out in the winter, kept the heat out in the summer. I never did get my mind around that, but he always appeared to be comfortable all summer long, even when doing hard work.


So did my Grandpa. I think in his case it was because he worked in a foundry before the days of mandatory climate control in buildings ... and it was a coal-fired foundry and it got HOT. So he got used to that.


----------



## Rps

VieleKatzen said:


> Hi Rps: I'm at the one IN Tecumseh.  By the Indigo bookstore and that big movie theatre.


Oh! I didn’t know there was a Starbucks out that way. Probably about the same distance as your old store I would imagine.


----------



## Rps

Mona, I had a client who had a foundry and a forge. It was so hot there they didn’t need side walls on the building.....


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Oh! I didn’t know there was a Starbucks out that way. Probably about the same distance as your old store I would imagine.


Actually both my new jobs are much closer to home. I leave half an hour before I have to be there. With the Devonshire Mall job, I had to leave an hour before my starting time.

The office job is particularly nice as I get to cruise down Riverside Drive.  (I could use pretty much the same route to get to Starbucks but for that job I tend to use Tecumseh Road ... although that was a bad choice the other day; the road was gridlocked for some reason).

Which is why I really want to find an apartment in this neck of the woods: it'll keep my driving time and gas consumption down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I can see shorts in Calgary, but Edmonton.......I still remember my first time out there, I was standing on the corner of Jasper and 101st , I think, with an inch of snow on the ground....it was August 1st. I called my parents and asked what they were doing which they said they were in the pool and having a bbq......I moved back shortly after that call.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

Drove down by Waterton Park gates yesterday. Only the road to the town site is open and neither of us was quite ready to view the devastation so we drove a few more Kms east on highway 5, then headed home. 

The fire crossed the highway and traveled 4 to 5 Kms to the east destroying 5 homes and several other outbuildings. 

Two of the ranches lost a lot of fencing, several miles total. The community got together to help them remove the old remnants and put in new poles and string the fencing. About 300 showed up, mostly fellow ranchers who brought bob-cats and tractors to help drive the poles and carry materials. At 4:00PM as we were driving back, the top string of wire along highway 6 was going up. We dropped off a cheque at the community centre to help cover materials. 

It was a good hay year so I expect neighbours will also chip in with surplus hay. By next spring the grasslands will have recovered, but replacing barns and homes is still to come.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan, is that fire still burning? Man there have been a lot of huge fires this year. Now all you need is heavy rains to complete the disaster cycle. It will probably take a few years before things can return to normal.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> eMacMan, is that fire still burning? Man there have been a lot of huge fires this year. Now all you need is heavy rains to complete the disaster cycle. It will probably take a few years before things can return to normal.


They are still bucketing hot spots, there is still a thin haze of smoke in the area, but the fire has not grown over the past several days and is classified as under control. As usual zero idea what is happening over in BC.

Will try to link to a facebook post from Shootin the Breeze. I believe this was Shannon writing the article.
https://www.facebook.com/ShootinTheBreeze/posts/1550868331649958


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> eMacMan, is that fire still burning? Man there have been a lot of huge fires this year. Now all you need is heavy rains to complete the disaster cycle. It will probably take a few years before things can return to normal.


The park will not regain its former glory in my lifetime. It's been 14 years since the Lost Creek fire and I still see stark reminders when I drive or hike the nearby back country. In places there is still no vegetation whatsoever as we wait for the soil to eventually recover sufficiently to support grasses and wildflowers.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes, thought it was Saturday and Bixman reminded me I had missed the Whatzit? on today's SAP. Got it on now though so all is well.
> 
> My bet is that anyone who looks at it today will guess it on the first try. It's that easy.
> 
> Sorry about that!




Yup, not the hardest head scratcher today Don and will have to say it's a macro photograph of whole black peppercorns.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> I think the consensus is we will take heat over rain.....we are a bit gun shy with rain storms here.



Certainly understandable and I think I'd also agree. Especially considering we have A/C available in the house as well as our cars, but prefer to stay home in anything close to those temps. Heck, the high 20's C. are almost our normal limit.


----------



## pm-r

Now some of these should add a chuckle to your day if some don't make you cringe… ;-)

And it seems that a few world country leaders aren't the only ones with some misplaced brain cells…

https://brightside.me/wonder-curios...955&utm_campaign=BS_week36_USD&utm_medium=cpm


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Mona, I had a client who had a foundry and a forge. It was so hot there they didn’t need side walls on the building.....


This place definitely had walls, as far as I remember ... but I'm pretty sure it also had very high ceilings. So hopefully that drew _some_ of the heat away from most of the workers.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Well I can see shorts in Calgary, but Edmonton.......I still remember my first time out there, I was standing on the corner of Jasper and 101st , I think, with an inch of snow on the ground....it was August 1st. I called my parents and asked what they were doing which they said they were in the pool and having a bbq......I moved back shortly after that call.


:lmao: Okay, snow in August IS perhaps a bit much ... I remember going to visit my brother and SIL when they lived in Newfoundland ... we landed on the first day of spring ... and it was snowing heavily. My brother said if the city seemed empty it's because everybody was out camping.

"But ... but ..." I said, gesturing at the weather.

"Yep," said brother. "But it's the first of spring nevertheless, so everybody's out camping."


----------



## VieleKatzen

eMacMan said:


> The park will not regain its former glory in my lifetime. It's been 14 years since the Lost Creek fire and I still see stark reminders when I drive or hike the nearby back country. In places there is still no vegetation whatsoever as we wait for the soil to eventually recover sufficiently to support grasses and wildflowers.


 This has been such a bad year for fires.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> :lmao: Okay, snow in August IS perhaps a bit much ... I remember going to visit my brother and SIL when they lived in Newfoundland ... we landed on the first day of spring ... and it was snowing heavily. My brother said if the city seemed empty it's because everybody was out camping.
> 
> "But ... but ..." I said, gesturing at the weather.
> 
> "Yep," said brother. "But it's the first of spring nevertheless, so everybody's out camping."


Very true for some folks from NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Life doesn't get easier as you get older ............. you just get stronger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Life doesn't get easier as you get older ............. you just get stronger.


Just got back from a "pre-close" shift at Starbucks ... meaning my primary job was to sanitize and scrub. So I certainly hope that proverb is true, Dr. G. 

Although I do need to remember: long sleeves are a very bad idea at this job.


----------



## eMacMan

Calgary Herald article. The photos say it all.

Waterton forest will renew after wildfire, but it will take decades: Experts | Calgary Herald


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Al Popil shows the drama of a spider capturing a wasp in macro shots, a video of an amusement park ride in China that I would never get on and 6-Year-Old Applies For Lego Job With Heartfelt Letter, Boasts ‘Lots Of Experience’.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Just got back from a "pre-close" shift at Starbucks ... meaning my primary job was to sanitize and scrub. So I certainly hope that proverb is true, Dr. G.
> 
> Although I do need to remember: long sleeves are a very bad idea at this job.


We shall see, mon amie. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing so let's rise and face the new day with a smile .............. and your eyes open.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://rumble.com/v3pdzf-betelgeuse-explosion-footage-as-seen-from-earth.html?mref=7jwq&mc=bpxp1

My favorite star in my favorite constellation.


----------



## eMacMan

.
http://calgaryherald.com/news/local...ter-wildfire-but-it-will-take-decades-experts


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://rumble.com/v3pdzf-betelgeuse-explosion-footage-as-seen-from-earth.html?mref=7jwq&mc=bpxp1
> 
> My favorite star in my favorite constellation.




I guess stars are different when they die and they really go out with a big BANG…!!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess stars are different when they die and they really go out with a big BANG…!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm and humid afternoon. The doxies rested in the shade under the deck as I mowed the lawn. Still giving away tomatoes to neighbors, since they are coming faster than we can eat them (I am up to 7 toms a day).


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I want to take my telescope out on the back deck to view the stars. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP Al Popil shows the drama of a spider capturing a wasp in macro shots, a video of an amusement park ride in China that I would never get on and 6-Year-Old Applies For Lego Job With Heartfelt Letter, Boasts ‘Lots Of Experience’.




BTW: I'm a wee bit late here, but did anyone else notice the rather different photo location in today's SAP apparently from Wisconsin?:

Outstanding Photographs
_*Cape Flattery, Neah Bay, Wisconsin*_

Really??? Wisconsin eh??? Wow. 

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> BTW: I'm a wee bit late here, but did anyone else notice the rather different photo location in today's SAP apparently from Wisconsin?:
> 
> Outstanding Photographs
> _*Cape Flattery, Neah Bay, Wisconsin*_
> 
> Really??? Wisconsin eh??? Wow.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Good catch Patrick, corrected.

For the record I copy the title and location and paste it into SAP for all those pics. With the thousands I have done, the odd mistake is bound to slip through. While the mistake was not mine, it is always good to get them right.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a couple of kids check out a tape cassette in our video, a young lad tosses a stone into the water and a Brit paper tells it like it is!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a couple of kids check out a tape cassette in our video, a young lad tosses a stone into the water and a Brit paper tells it like it is!


That video clip of the cassette tape was classic, Don. Sadly, it is true for so many things that we grew up with (e.g., a rotary dial phone). Some kids today do not have a clue as to what such things are or their intended use.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing ................ but there will be some cold ones on the ready for those of us who will be experiencing summer-like temps and humidity this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice tea is now being served. Way too hot here for coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really hot this afternoon. Cold drinks are the order of the day.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> That video clip of the cassette tape was classic, Don. Sadly, it is true for so many things that we grew up with (e.g., a rotary dial phone). Some kids today do not have a clue as to what such things are or their intended use.


My brother and sister-in-law were once talking about their university days, and one of them mentioned something about typewriters (in a discussion about writing papers). My young nephew (probably about 7 or 8 at the time) looked up and said, "What's a typewriter??"

When my brother relayed the story to me, I said, "So, do you feel old yet?" :lmao:

I should add that he's eight years younger then me!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> My brother and sister-in-law were once talking about their university days, and one of them mentioned something about typewriters (in a discussion about writing papers). My young nephew (probably about 7 or 8 at the time) looked up and said, "What's a typewriter??"
> 
> When my brother relayed the story to me, I said, "So, do you feel old yet?" :lmao:
> 
> I should add that he's eight years younger then me!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. This heat is making me sleepy. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing, so enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I made the switch to High Sierra yesterday and SAP as usual is being affected. Although I updated RapidWeaver to the High Sierra version as well, it is taking much longer to upload. Now at 10 minutes and counting, it would appear to be headed for a new record of about 15 minutes total. It used to upload in an average of three minutes, although today is not a normal load with a huge gif that always slows things down. We shall see if it improves tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

SAP is finally up with a cat wondering what a lever is for, a dust devil video in Arizona and a story Patrick tipped me off to, 'The Death Of The Car Show?'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Slow day here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of thunder. I figured it best to get up and take the doxies out before the heavy rain starts to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got SAP online hours back which today features a video of DIY Low Cost Tiny Homes, a gif of a river crossing and What Doctors Want Kids (And Parents) To Know About Getting Tattoos.

I am off to Elk Island Park this morning with a friend to take some pics of the fall foliage. It is always good to have extra shots and file and two cameras are always better than one.


----------



## SINC

Our son Greg and his group have recorded an released another song for their album.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our son Greg and his group have recorded an released another song for their album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

" Happiness is not a matter of intensity but of balance and order and rhythm and harmony." Thomas Merton


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a lovely gif of a feather starfish that is mesmerizing, a video with a Projection Holograph that is amazing and Why Is It So Hard To Swat A Fly?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some local NS strawberries?

New Nova Scotia strawberries grow well into fall, extend harvest season significantly | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that Projection Holograph was amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Our son Greg and his group have recorded an released another song for their album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


These guys are great Don! Album on iTunes?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> These guys are great Don! Album on iTunes?


Not yet. This is only second song to date.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Not yet. This is only second song to date.


Can’t wait....got a buyer here.


----------



## Dr.G.

TGIF coffee anyone????


----------



## Dr.G.

Another nice sunset forming. Just sitting here on my deck with a glass of wine and enjoying this free show in the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing on this nippy morning. Yes, Fall is here at last.


----------



## Dr.G.

When a mathematicians time is up they are visited upon by the Angle of Death.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a gif with a little fun from Monty Python, a Man Politely Asks Bears To Leave His Yard in our video and A Good Mood Makes Flu Shots More Effective.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee? I hear that this year's flu shot is spot on with the strain of flu that is coming our way. So, I am in a good mood.


----------



## Dr.G.

" One way to open your eyes is to ask yourself, "What if I had never seen this before? What if I knew I would never see it again?" " Rachel Carson


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee? I hear that this year's flu shot is spot on with the strain of flu that is coming our way. So, I am in a good mood.


Sure on a coffee, Marc. Our flu shots are not available until October 23, so we will have to stay in a good mood most of the month.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure on a coffee, Marc. Our flu shots are not available until October 23, so we will have to stay in a good mood most of the month.


Yes, we were told mid-Oct. was when the shots would be available here. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Discover our Apple Cake with Van Houtte Colombia Fair Trade [59 c.]

Think that I may try to make some of these for tomorrow ............ the first day of October, which is my favorite month.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's your road, and yours alone. Others my walk it with you, but no one can walk it for you. Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Pulla, comfort food from Finland | The Chronicle Herald

Might make some of these as well.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> It's your road, and yours alone. Others my walk it with you, but no one can walk it for you. Enjoy your day!!


My life is mildly chaotic at the moment, but nonetheless, I like that quote. Thank you, Dr. G.!

Got home Friday from my Starbucks shift to find an email from the lawyer I worked for ... he said he doesn't have enough work to justify keeping me on. *sigh*  And this JUST after I had negotiated with my Starbucks boss to not be scheduled Tuesdays and Thursdays so I could go into the office on those days ...

Planning to go into the nearest Staples on Tuesday with my resume ... they've got a "Now Hiring" sign in the window. That's a place I'd definitely like to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> My life is mildly chaotic at the moment, but nonetheless, I like that quote. Thank you, Dr. G.!
> 
> Got home Friday from my Starbucks shift to find an email from the lawyer I worked for ... he said he doesn't have enough work to justify keeping me on. *sigh*  And this JUST after I had negotiated with my Starbucks boss to not be scheduled Tuesdays and Thursdays so I could go into the office on those days ...
> 
> Planning to go into the nearest Staples on Tuesday with my resume ... they've got a "Now Hiring" sign in the window. That's a place I'd definitely like to work.




Bonne chance, Mona.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Thanks, Dr. G. At least it was definitely my secondary job that disappeared, and not the primary one.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thanks, Dr. G. At least it was definitely my secondary job that disappeared, and not the primary one.


Hopefully, you will be able to get the shifts back, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch to usher in the new month. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Planning to go into the nearest Staples on Tuesday with my resume ... they've got a "Now Hiring" sign in the window. That's a place I'd definitely like to work.


Staples has a new owner. Just FYI… if you din't already know…

Just recently got an email from them around the Sept 19th±:

_As you may have heard in the news, *Staples Canada has been acquired by a private-equity firm, Sycamore Partners*.
This transaction will have no affect on you…_

Good luck, and I like their stores and staff and their prices etc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit?, a teeter board jumping pair and a Young Ventriloquist Performs Diva Classic in our video.


----------



## SINC

This was the scene on Thursday when I shot this pic of the leaves falling. As of yesterday with the high winds we had, the trees on our street are now completely bare. A short fall indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Staples has a new owner. Just FYI… if you din't already know…
> 
> Just recently got an email from them around the Sept 19th±:
> 
> _As you may have heard in the news, *Staples Canada has been acquired by a private-equity firm, Sycamore Partners*.
> This transaction will have no affect on you…_
> 
> Good luck, and I like their stores and staff and their prices etc.


Did not know about the new owners of Staples, Patrick. I too like their stores.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and I am trying to decide what to make for Sunday Brunch to start off the month of October. Suggestions?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This was the scene on Thursday when I shot this pic of the leaves falling. As of yesterday with the high winds we had, the trees on our street are now completely bare. A short fall indeed.


Wow, Fall has certainly come to your area, Don. All is green and lush here still. Have to mow the lawn once again, and Deborah's flowers are again blooming. Still, by the end of October, the leaves should be yellow and red here as well. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This was the scene on Thursday when I shot this pic of the leaves falling. As of yesterday with the high winds we had, the trees on our street are now completely bare. A short fall indeed.


Is that a UFO floating up in the blue sky, Don???????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit?, a teeter board jumping pair and a Young Ventriloquist Performs Diva Classic in our video.


Don, I used the device in the Whatzit pic once in St. John's. The device is used to pry lids off of plastic pails and buckets with no cutting.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is that a UFO floating up in the blue sky, Don???????????????


Not quite, it is but a leaf falling to the ground.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I used the device in the Whatzit pic once in St. John's. The device is used to pry lids off of plastic pails and buckets with no cutting.


Right you are Marc, congrats on a fine way to start the day with a correct answer! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not quite, it is but a leaf falling to the ground.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Right you are Marc, congrats on a fine way to start the day with a correct answer! :clap:


Well, last week I guessed peppercorns correctly with just a guess. This week I was able to get it correct based on the fact that I have actually used this lid opener.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not quite, it is but a leaf falling to the ground.


Still, you could try to pass it off as a UFO. Folks would flock to St. A. to see the next sighting.


----------



## SINC

When on my walk this morning, I thought I would follow up by showing you the state of the leaves in just three short days as a follow up to that first pic I posted. We have already raked up and mulched those that fell.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I used the device in the Whatzit pic once in St. John's. The device is used to pry lids off of plastic pails and buckets with no cutting.





SINC said:


> Right you are Marc, congrats on a fine way to start the day with a correct answer! :clap:



Well done Marc, and I could have matched you if I had got to SAP sooner.

Those opener helper tools made an otherwise almost impossible and finger and nail breaking task into a fairly easy task.

But I swear that even after they became available, the bucket and lid manufacturers made their lids fit even tighter thus making the tools even more of a requisite.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, last week I guessed peppercorns correctly with just a guess. This week I was able to get it correct based on the fact that I have *actually used* this lid opener.




Just a guess here Marc, but I dare say that you have _*actually used*_ whole peppercorns as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When on my walk this morning, I thought I would follow up by showing you the state of the leaves in just three short days as a follow up to that first pic I posted. We have already raked up and mulched those that fell.


Wow, what a difference, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

" All the flowers of all the tomorrows are in the seeds of today." An old Jewish Proverb


----------



## Dr.G.

Just a friendly reminder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When on my walk this morning, I thought I would follow up by showing you the state of the leaves in just three short days as a follow up to that first pic I posted. We have already raked up and mulched those that fell.


Don, showed Deborah these pics. She said it is typical for Edmonton, at least for the 10 years she lived there.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the colours of Elk Island Park, our gif Teeterboard Flip and an entertaining musical video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewed, so it is now time to wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great drone shot someone posted on Facebook of the Bluenose II sailing by the Peggy's Cove lighthouse.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it isn't much yet, but it has begun this morning.


----------



## eMacMan

About 4 inches here. Going to be lots of broken branches as most of the leaves are hanging in and the snow is wet and sticking to the leaves.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, it isn't much yet, but it has begun this morning.





eMacMan said:


> About 4 inches here. Going to be lots of broken branches as most of the leaves are hanging in and the snow is wet and sticking to the leaves.


Sorry to hear this, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

We would be a wreck if there was lots of wet snow or strong winds in that all of the trees still have all of their leaves. A few are starting to change color, but I hope that they just fall off naturally comes November. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a piano playing dog in our video, a barrel roll gif and more colours of fall at Elk Island Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great pics of Elk Island Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewed and there are some freshly baked goodies to tempt you.


----------



## Rps

Hmmmmm are those cinnamon rolls I smell and BT? Will be warm here today and tomorrow, in the 30c range... hope to not see snow till January or Feburary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hmmmmm are those cinnamon rolls I smell and BT? Will be warm here today and tomorrow, in the 30c range... hope to not see snow till January or Feburary.


Yes, and freshly brewed BT coffee to go with these treats. Interested?

16C and very sunny here at 3PM. Mowed the lawn once again and picked over two dozen ripe tomatoes off of the vine.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, and freshly brewed BT coffee to go with these treats. Interested?
> 
> 16C and very sunny here at 3PM. Mowed the lawn once again and picked over two dozen ripe tomatoes off of the vine.


Nice, I have to mow my lawns as well. Next year I want to put in a raised garden of cherry tomatoes and maybe a few other small items. My neighbour has a garden and grows all sorts of stuff in there....indica , sativa, cherry tomatoes.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> TGIF coffee anyone????


I am SO stealing this. What a shame I can't post it in my Starbucks location. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nice, I have to mow my lawns as well. Next year I want to put in a raised garden of cherry tomatoes and maybe a few other small items. My neighbour has a garden and grows all sorts of stuff in there....indica , sativa, cherry tomatoes.


Rp, I had one cherry tomato plant and six Scotia tomato plants. It was a VERY prolific season ............... and it has not stopped yet due to our warm temps during the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I am SO stealing this. What a shame I can't post it in my Starbucks location. :lmao:


Mona, we have better coffee than Starbucks or Tim's , and our cookies are guarded by doxies all day long. As well, our blueberry muffins are to die for.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I had one cherry tomato plant and six Scotia tomato plants. It was a VERY prolific season ............... and it has not stopped yet due to our warm temps during the day.


On the Scotia, did you grow from seeds?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> On the Scotia, did you grow from seeds?


I grew Scotia and Cabot from seed when we were in St. John's. Here, there is a local farm that sells sets of organic heirloom tomato plants such as Scotia. So, I bought my set of six from him.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Mona, we have better coffee than Starbucks or Tim's , and our cookies are guarded by doxies all day long. As well, our blueberry muffins are to die for.


I would definitely not risk swiping a cookie! 

As for coffee ... I go to a small independent cafe not far from my home. Sssssshh! Don't tell my Starbucks boss!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I would definitely not risk swiping a cookie!
> 
> As for coffee ... I go to a small independent cafe not far from my home. Sssssshh! Don't tell my Starbucks boss!


Smart move. Ask for a cookie or muffin but do NOT swipe.

I am all for going to an independent cafe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a gif of skateboard fishing, about common sense and What If Dinosaurs Hadn't Died Out?


----------



## Dr.G.

"What If Dinosaurs Hadn't Died Out?" An interesting idea to consider, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing and there might also be some fresh goodies to tempt you to get out of bed. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing and there might also be some fresh goodies to tempt you to get out of bed. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, any BT? Warm here today, in the high 20s with some rain. His is the first week of my complete retirement....seems strange but no more lesson planning frees up a lot of time . So the next task is buying a set of new tyres for my car....ouch! Been looking at All Weather as opposed to All Season......the hunt is on.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Morning, Dr. G. Coffee would be most welcome. I have an array of errands to run today. Luckily the weather is great for it.

Then when I come home I have to go back to sorting and packing. Wish I could clone myself ... this would go a lot faster.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing and there might also be some fresh goodies to tempt you to get out of bed. Enjoy.


So......this one of yours Marc😏😏

https://www.facebook.com/funnynow/videos/1744002775611046/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, any BT? Warm here today, in the high 20s with some rain. His is the first week of my complete retirement....seems strange but no more lesson planning frees up a lot of time . So the next task is buying a set of new tyres for my car....ouch! Been looking at All Weather as opposed to All Season......the hunt is on.


"Complete retirement"???? Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Morning, Dr. G. Coffee would be most welcome. I have an array of errands to run today. Luckily the weather is great for it.
> 
> Then when I come home I have to go back to sorting and packing. Wish I could clone myself ... this would go a lot faster.


Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So......this one of yours Marc😏😏
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/funnynow/videos/1744002775611046/


Nope. NONE of our doxies like to play with a ball of any sort, in any way.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Nope. NONE of our doxies like to play with a ball of any sort, in any way.


Animals are funny. My current pair of cats have minimal interest in catnip.

And you see all these videos on the internet about cats going berserk with Christmas trees, real or artificial ... mine just look at them as if to say "Oh, that's nice. Have you checked the kibble bowl lately?"


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Animals are funny. My current pair of cats have minimal interest in catnip.
> 
> And you see all these videos on the internet about cats going berserk with Christmas trees, real or artificial ... mine just look at them as if to say "Oh, that's nice. Have you checked the kibble bowl lately?"


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at croissants with chef Ramsay, a dog enjoys a slide and 11 Things To Know About This Year’s Harvest Moon.

Then this afternoon it is off to vote in the advance poll for the civic election, officially in 11 more days. We always vote early to avoid crowds and get the task out of the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with the vote, Don. Is this election where a new mayor is being selected?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing ......... so sit back and wait .............. then enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck with the vote, Don. Is this election where a new mayor is being selected?


Yep, it is, Marc. One candidate is a clone of the old mayor so won’t be voting for her. Other two both have council experience too. The one we prefer was a friend of our son Matt during high school and is he same age, so we know and like him.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, it is, Marc. One candidate is a clone of the old mayor so won’t be voting for her. Other two both have council experience too. The one we prefer was a friend of our son Matt during high school and is he same age, so we know and like him.


Well, good luck. May the best candidate win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Get your flu shots, health officials urge amid concerns about bad season - Health - CBC News

Just waiting for the vaccines to arrive here so that I can get my flu shot.


----------



## pm-r

> Other two both have council experience too. The one we prefer was a friend of our son Matt during high school and is he same age, so we know and like him.



Our son had his friend running in our local elections a few years ago and my son suggested that I not vote for him. When I asked why he said everyone I vote for seldom gets elected!! Hurmph!!!

BTW: He did finally get elected and was a good and popular councilor.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Our son had his friend running in our local elections a few years ago and my son suggested that I not vote for him. When I asked why he said everyone I vote for seldom gets elected!! Hurmph!!!
> 
> BTW: He did finally get elected and was a good and popular councilor.


:lmao: Well, in the end it worked out well, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp should like this one.

I just heard the news that oxygen and magnesium were going to be married. "o mg" was all I could say at this union.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Our son had his friend running in our local elections a few years ago and my son suggested that I not vote for him. When I asked why he said everyone I vote for seldom gets elected!! Hurmph!!!
> 
> BTW: He did finally get elected and was a good and popular councilor.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, it is, Marc. One candidate is a clone of the old mayor so won’t be voting for her. Other two both have council experience too. The one we prefer was a friend of our son Matt during high school and is he same age, so we know and like him.


Don, saw what you wrote on FaceBook -- "Councillors Brodhead and Heron became Crousified last term.

We need to have them crucified at the polls this term." So, are all of the city councillors up for reelection?


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting info about tonight's Harvest Moon. Rather than being the Full Moon of a specific month, it is the closest to the Fall Equinox.


----------



## Dr.G.

My favorite movie. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2199OULcwQ&list=PLo_UQZib9jJihDLnBhBQABx0oIVUBlx-P&index=46

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEWaqUVac3M


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, saw what you wrote on FaceBook -- "Councillors Brodhead and Heron became Crousified last term.
> 
> We need to have them crucified at the polls this term." So, are all of the city councillors up for reelection?


Nope, just two of six. Two retired and two are running for mayor.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, just two of six. Two retired and two are running for mayor.


Well, good luck with the results. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an interesting video 'Stick Figure Comes To Life In Water' and The Surprising Side Of Las Vegas That Few Know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some freshly brewed TGIF coffee is ready, along with some pre-Thanksgiving Day treats. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

I ran into my neighbour, Bob, in Costco yesterday while Ann and were buying their huge and tasty pumpkin pie. As we chatted I noticed a huge prime rib roast in his cart with a price tag of over $100. I thought that odd as there is only Bob and his wife at home. 

He saw me glance at the roast and mentioned he offered to buy the meat for thanksgiving dinner in Calgary with his two children and grandchildren. He then volunteered something that I had never in my entire life ever heard before. He said that neither he nor his wife, nor any of his family liked turkey. He said the only time they ever even try a little is when son number two's wife insists on making it for Christmas, but there is always a backup roast on the table.

I simply cannot imagine anyone not enjoying turkey meat, nor the tradition that goes with the Easter, Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's feasts. I could not live without my turkey and the best part of all the leftovers for days after. Go figure.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp should like this one.
> 
> I just heard the news that oxygen and magnesium were going to be married. "o mg" was all I could say at this union.


Now that is cute... I guess they had chemistry.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm and wet here today. Don my wife and daughter are not turkey fans, I do cook turkey for the holidays but only a small one, then make other main dishes....chicken seems to be their fav. But I agree, somehow sitting down to a chicken dinner at Thanksgiving is just not the same....might as well go to KFC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now that is cute... I guess they had chemistry.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AWp5Tv0IHk&feature=share

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AWp5Tv0IHk&feature=share
> 
> :lmao::lmao:


Okay that was funny, now the most terrifying video ever...

[ame]https://youtu.be/ak7Sb94BnXQ[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay that was funny, now the most terrifying video ever...
> 
> https://youtu.be/ak7Sb94BnXQ


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of terrifying ..........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp2wRLDDQVo&feature=share


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Speaking of terrifying ..........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp2wRLDDQVo&feature=share


We can laugh at that as we both had a doxie but thank G_d they don’t grow the size of a German shepherd...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We can laugh at that as we both had a doxie but thank G_d they don’t grow the size of a German shepherd...


True. Chip, our biggest doxie, is 30 pounds, and is bossed around by our 22 pound doxie, Stella.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Still watching the baseball game (Yanks vs Cleveland). Top of the 12th coming up. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good Saturday morning all, today on SAP Gordon Ramsay serves up baked eggs on hash browns in our video, a small guy holds a big guy at arm wrestling and Sea Creatures From Japanese Tsunami Are Just Now Arriving On Pacific Coast.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Still watching the baseball game (Yanks vs Cleveland). Top of the 12th coming up. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


You think the Yanks erred on not asking for a replay on the “hit batter”, hard call I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You think the Yanks erred on not asking for a replay on the “hit batter”, hard call I think.


Yes, I think that they did make a big mistake, Rp. Still, since the Giants and Mets and Jays are not in the World Series race, I would like to see Cleveland, or Chicago or Houston win, in that order.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I think that they did make a big mistake, Rp. Still, since the Giants and Mets and Jays are not in the World Series race, I would like to see Cleveland, or Chicago or Houston win, in that order.


I have a soft spot for Cleveland, but they wouldn’t scare me. The Yanks seemed to have a superior bull pen but couldn’t bring any runs home. It has been done before, notably the Red Sox, but I think the Yanks are done. Chicago plods along haven’t seen the Dodgers yet...but 3 NL teams made the cut in that division so they are worth considering. But the team that would scare me is Houston.....they can certainly bring guys home. Next few games might be different in the Boston Zoo, but I wouldn’t be booking any return tickets,,,maybe not a sweep but......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I have a soft spot for Cleveland, but they wouldn’t scare me. The Yanks seemed to have a superior bull pen but couldn’t bring any runs home. It has been done before, notably the Red Sox, but I think the Yanks are done. Chicago plods along haven’t seen the Dodgers yet...but 3 NL teams made the cut in that division so they are worth considering. But the team that would scare me is Houston.....they can certainly bring guys home. Next few games might be different in the Boston Zoo, but I wouldn’t be booking any return tickets,,,maybe not a sweep but......


Well, Cleveland has not won a World Series since 1948, Houston has never won a WS, and Chicago just won ............ after over a century of waiting. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is off to a dog show in Truro, NS and Molly just won her CKC Canadian Championship. She is now waiting to go into the ring for Best Puppy of Show, after finishing second in the Terrier Group. We shall see.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Congratulations, Molly! And best of luck in the Best Puppy Show!


----------



## Rps

Congrats to you!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Congratulations, Molly! And best of luck in the Best Puppy Show!


Thank you, Mona. She did not win Best Puppy in Show, but there is one more show tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrats to you!


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great 8th inning comeback for the Washington Nationals. They earned this win.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. No more late night baseball tonight. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a horsing around gif, a musical video with a twist and a Sunday Whatzit that everyone will get.

Today is our family get together with some grandkids to play games with too. Seems a fitting way to celebrate Ann and my 52nd wedding anniversary.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a horsing around gif, a musical video with a twist and a Sunday Whatzit that everyone will get.
> 
> Today is our family get together with some grandkids to play games with too. Seems a fitting way to celebrate Ann and my 52nd wedding anniversary.


Happy Anniversary, Don and Ann. 52 years is rare these days. Kudos to you both.

Once again, I actually used the Whatzit pic yesterday ....... or at least Deborah taught me how to use it properly to separate an egg yolk from an egg white. Our handy tool looks different, but it does the trick none the less.

Once again, Kudos to you both on this anniversary. Great picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but some special Thanksgiving coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to take Sunday Brunch orders ............... as well as orders for a Thanksgiving dinner, either for today or tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

I can't wait until the guest of honour, Mr. Tom Turkey is in the oven and giving out that aroma that teases my hunger all day long. I'll be good to go as long as no sweet potatoes show up.


----------



## SINC

Thanksgiving Day in the doghouse.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A great 8th inning comeback for the Washington Nationals. They earned this win.


Coulda,shoulda,woulda pulled the pitcher....you could see him agonise over that decision right up until Whack! Would hate to be a manager this time of year everything is microanalised. Good game though.


----------



## Rps

Congrats to you both Don and Ann.....had to find marriages that last that long today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Starting to take Sunday Brunch orders ............... as well as orders for a Thanksgiving dinner, either for today or tomorrow.


Morning all. Sunny and warm today. Might be too warm for the oven for turkey....bbq maybe.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can't wait until the guest of honour, Mr. Tom Turkey is in the oven and giving out that aroma that teases my hunger all day long. I'll be good to go as long as no sweet potatoes show up.


:clap::clap::clap:

No sweet potatoes??? Pity. They are great. To each their own. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanksgiving Day in the doghouse.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Coulda,shoulda,woulda pulled the pitcher....you could see him agonise over that decision right up until Whack! Would hate to be a manager this time of year everything is microanalised. Good game though.


True. Having a World Series winner in Washington would not be so bad. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and warm today. Might be too warm for the oven for turkey....bbq maybe.


A balmy 23C here this afternoon, Rp. Luckily, my neighbor is having us over for Thanksgiving turkey since Deborah is at a dog show this afternoon and won't be back until about 5PM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> … … …
> Today is our family get together with some grandkids to play games with too. Seems a fitting way to celebrate Ann and my 52nd wedding anniversary.



And a big congratulations on your 52nd wedding anniversary!!!

May you have a Great Day and many Great more years.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I can't wait until the guest of honour, Mr. Tom Turkey is in the oven and giving out that aroma that teases my hunger all day long. I'll be good to go as long as no sweet potatoes show up.



+1, at least as long as none touch my plate.

Our family Thanksgiving Dinner will be a big luncheon one today to fit in between all the other mixed families' dinners.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1, at least as long as none touch my plate.
> 
> Our family Thanksgiving Dinner will be a big luncheon one today to fit in between all the other mixed families' dinners.


Patrick, try yams instead of sweet potatoes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 22C at just past 3PM. Brought in the last of my ripened on the vine tomatoes today. Had a truly bumper crop this year. Will be giving away many green and vine ripened toms to neighbors.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a horsing around gif, a musical video with a twist and a Sunday Whatzit that everyone will get.
> 
> Today is our family get together with some grandkids to play games with too. Seems a fitting way to celebrate Ann and my 52nd wedding anniversary.


Happy anniversary to you both! Fifty-two years is definitely something these days!


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Thanksgiving Day in the doghouse.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## VieleKatzen

Decided to take myself out to supper tonight after a totally crazed shift at Starbucks and as luck would have it, I stopped in at a place offering a Thanksgiving turkey dinner today as well as tomorrow. So that is my Thanksgiving dinner ... and I am thankful I don't have to do any clean up. 

Tomorrow I will have some vegetable samosas and some other bits and bobs. 

And since I want to do some laundering and packing, I will hope we don't have yet another power outage ... had one early this morning; it was short-lived, thank goodness, but the lights just flickered again now.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Partly sunny and 22C at just past 3PM. Brought in the last of my ripened on the vine tomatoes today. Had a truly bumper crop this year. Will be giving away many green and vine ripened toms to neighbors.


Before you give too many of those green tomatoes away, slice a couple up, coat them with flour and saute them in real butter. Yummers!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Decided to take myself out to supper tonight after a totally crazed shift at Starbucks and as luck would have it, I stopped in at a place offering a Thanksgiving turkey dinner today as well as tomorrow. So that is my Thanksgiving dinner ... and I am thankful I don't have to do any clean up.
> 
> Tomorrow I will have some vegetable samosas and some other bits and bobs.
> 
> And since I want to do some laundering and packing, I will hope we don't have yet another power outage ... had one early this morning; it was short-lived, thank goodness, but the lights just flickered again now.


Happy Thanksgiving, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Before you give too many of those green tomatoes away, slice a couple up, coat them with flour and saute them in real butter. Yummers!


Yes, that is what my neighbor suggested that he will do with the two dozen I am giving him tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home from a grand Thanksgiving turkey dinner as my next door neighbor's house. Deborah and I were the last to leave as we helped clean up. A great meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, went to bed stuffed after the big turkey meal with a couple of glasses of Rosé and was fast asleep by 7:00.

Today on SAP a video of a F-15 that landed with only one wing, high tech in Africa and 'How Spam Became One Of The Most Iconic American Brands Of All Time'.

I may be one of the few here that actually likes Spam, especially fried up with eggs for brekkie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some Spam fried up with eggs, along with some fried green tomatoes, for breakfast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Thanksgiving. Anyone want some coffee?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Happy Thanksgiving. Anyone want some coffee?


Morning Marc. Good thing Altuve doesn’t play the outfield for the Yanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Good thing Altuve doesn’t play the outfield for the Yanks!


Well, he is batting over .700 so any team would want him.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Well, he is batting over .700 so any team would want him.


Yes, but at 5ft 6” he wouldn’t have caught the game saving ball that Judge caught in the 7th yesterday. Who do you think will win today in Boston....might be an interesting game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, but at 5ft 6” he wouldn’t have caught the game saving ball that Judge caught in the 7th yesterday. Who do you think will win today in Boston....might be an interesting game.


True. Not sure as to the winner in Boston since I am unfamiliar with either pitcher. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, imagine a World Series between the Yanks and Cubs with Judge pointing to the outfield, just like Babe Ruth did way back when!!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, imagine a World Series between the Yanks and Cubs with Judge pointing to the outfield, just like Babe Ruth did way back when!!!!


That would certainly be an old school series. Flip a coin on the Boston series I think. As for the Yanks, I’m thinking there done today, but...... As for the Cubs, still have a soft spot for them but I haven’t seen any of the Dodger games, so can’t comment on their ability to take the series or the Cubs. Yanks-Cubs would be interesting. Funny, though, the series wouldn’t be the series without a New York team in it. Look at the history that city has with the Giants, Dodgers, Yanks, and later the Mets. There was a time from 48 to what the 60s that every series had a New York team in it. Quite a feat.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Look at the history that city has with the Giants, Dodgers, Yanks, and later the Mets. There was a time from 48 to what the 60s that every series had a New York team in it. Quite a feat." Rp, growing up in NYC during that time period, that is what my main focus in life was back then. Who was a better center fielder -- Mays, Mantle or Duke Snider -- was the heated topic of discussion. Luckily, Mays always came out on top.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Hope everybody is having a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Hope everybody is having a wonderful Thanksgiving.


Same for you, Mona.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, a wild 9th inning to sink the Red Sox.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, a wild 9th inning to sink the Red Sox.


Yup, you could see it coming, but I couldn’t fault any of Boston’s pitches. The insider was really blown backup by the fielders, and that was probably the best play of the day. Oh well, on to the Yanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, you could see it coming, but I couldn’t fault any of Boston’s pitches. The insider was really blown backup by the fielders, and that was probably the best play of the day. Oh well, on to the Yanks.


True. We shall see how it all plays out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of Peter Sellers at his best, a seal wants his fish back and a recipe for pizza pops courtesy of Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Those pizza pops look great. Might have to try and make some soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I keep thinking that today is Monday. It's Tuesday, so a short week. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

" When we give cheerfully and accept gratefully, everyone is blessed." Maya Angelou


----------



## Dr.G.

One of my favorite apple varieties.

'Complete turnaround': Honeycrisps reviving Nova Scotia apple farms - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada at noon -- Hot spot in Canada: 23.2 °C Lunenburt, NS. Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Deborah's flowers are going back into full bloom. The garden is again colorful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. OtHD coffee will be brewed tomorrow morning, but only teaching one course this semester makes getting to OtHD a bit less important. Such is Life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

We are hunkering down for a 15 cm dump of snow overnight. Got both cars into winter storage today, Buick in the front garage, Meteor in the back shop and man cave. Poor Suzuki will spend its first ever winter out of doors. I may even have to uncoil the block heater wire, you never know.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, would a group of library supporters lobbying for a new branch library fudge their own data to enhance their chances of shilling the taxpayer out of $21 M? It sure looks that way in St. Albert.

Also a magnificent while whale down under and a guy in a fly suit does the impossible.

Got to get back to bed now as both Ann and I have blood work at the lab at 9:00 this morning after fasting, so no coffee when I get up again. Dang I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, no coffee??????????????? Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We all join you in your hating this situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee will not be brewed until Don returns from his blood work. We are in solidarity with his plight.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, so far the mix is more rain than snow so it keeps the snow melted. It is expected to continue for the day though, so we may see some accumulation.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, so far the mix is more rain than snow so it keeps the snow melted. It is expected to continue for the day though, so we may see some accumulation.


Deborah recalls Thanksgiving in Edmonton shoveling snow ........... as well as going Trick or Treating in the snow. Hardy folks live in AB. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Well, the weather today guarantees I will not be moving any more boxes, LOL. I will spend the day working inside the house instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Well, the weather today guarantees I will not be moving any more boxes, LOL. I will spend the day working inside the house instead.


Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got my flu shot this morning. So, hopefully, I shall go without getting sick once again this Winter. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Hot spot in Canada: 23.2 °C _*Lunenburt*_, NS. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, but are you sure that shouldn't be _*Lunenburnt*_…??? 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hot spot in Canada: 23.2 °C _*Lunenburt*_, NS. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Wow, but are you sure that shouldn't be _*Lunenburnt*_…???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Well, the sun is shining so brightly that I could get a sun burn today.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Got my flu shot this morning. So, hopefully, I shall go without getting sick once again this Winter. We shall see.


Wow, that IS early, ours here in Alberta are not available until Oct. 23rd. I agree everyone should get one!


----------



## pm-r

> Poor Suzuki will spend its first ever winter out of doors. I may even have to uncoil the block heater wire, you never know.


Is it's normal garage heated??? Or does not the cold penetrate its closed structure enough to cause any freezing??? 

But then again, I guess just having good antifreeze is enough protection or is it…???





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, that IS early, ours here in Alberta are not available until Oct. 23rd. I agree everyone should get one!


Yes, I usually get it later in Oct., but the pharmacy called me to say that they had the first batch in and it was being given to those in the "most needed group", due to heart and lung conditions. So, I said yes. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Red Sox fire manager John Farrell after early playoff exit - CBC Sports - Baseball - MLB

Did not see this coming. Rp, any comments/views/opinions?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Red Sox fire manager John Farrell after early playoff exit - CBC Sports - Baseball - MLB
> 
> Did not see this coming. Rp, any comments/views/opinions?


I sort of saw this coming the night of the loss and no discussion of contract renewal. That said, I don’t think he deserved to be fired based on his record. Now the GM is a different story.....where was the power replacement for Ortiz. To me he didn’t mismanage say in the range of the Yanks skipper. Ol’ Joe might be looking over his shoulder if the Yanks lose. But where does he go......Toronto?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I sort of saw this coming the night of the loss and no discussion of contract renewal. That said, I don’t think he deserved to be fired based on his record. Now the GM is a different story.....where was the power replacement for Ortiz. To me he didn’t mismanage say in the range of the Yanks skipper. Ol’ Joe might be looking over his shoulder if the Yanks lose. But where does he go......Toronto?


An interesting speculation re Girardi should the Yanks lose tonight. TO??? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Is it's normal garage heated??? Or does not the cold penetrate its closed structure enough to cause any freezing???
> 
> But then again, I guess just having good antifreeze is enough protection or is it…???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yep it is, but the Meteor occupies that heated space now since the Buick will not fit and now occupies the Meteor's normal unheated stall. Too long. So the Suzuki will winter on the driveway. It has done this before with no ill results. It is equipped with a temp sensing auto starter set to start and run for 12 minutes, then shut off if the temp reaches -30°. If warmer, it will start easily without being plugged in. I have never used the block heater.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Watching the Yankees-Indians game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a jumbo jet landing you will be glad you were not in, straw animals in Japan in our video and after that bad landing, 'How Flying Seriously Messes With Your Mind'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have regular coffee brewing as well as some pumpkin spice coffee, which Deborah loves and I dislike. So, there is something for everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Watching the Yankees-Indians game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Morning all. Rainy here today.

Looks like the Yanks bailed out their manager last night. Marc, is it me or do you think the replays have taken the wheel house calls out of the ball and strike calls. I noticed last night and the night before that a few years ago many balls would have been called strikes. Frustrating for batters and hitters. Cubs may be in trouble but we will see. Houston and Washington would seem to be a long ball series I think, if they get that far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy here today.
> 
> Looks like the Yanks bailed out their manager last night. Marc, is it me or do you think the replays have taken the wheel house calls out of the ball and strike calls. I noticed last night and the night before that a few years ago many balls would have been called strikes. Frustrating for batters and hitters. Cubs may be in trouble but we will see. Houston and Washington would seem to be a long ball series I think, if they get that far.


Interesting point, Rp. I find that the graphics with the strike zone box and the direction of the ball, along with the speed of the pitch, a bit distracting. I would NOT want to be an umpire, however. Imagine the instant replays that would have been done had the technology existed when Willie Mays made his famous "Catch"??? 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dK6zPbkFnE[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUK9lG-7HTc[/ame]


----------



## Rps

I love how that has always been touted as “the catch”, but the reality is it was the throw in, which in my opinion is often overlooked, that made that play.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I love how that has always been touted as “the catch”, but the reality is it was the throw in, which in my opinion is often overlooked, that made that play.


Yes, that is what Willie said as well. Still, I have walked that spot where he made the catch at the Polo Grounds and looked back to where he threw the ball to the cut off man. Yes, that was quite the throw as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C as we near 4PM. I have been working out in the garden with just shorts on and no shirt. A grand afternoon to work outside and get everything ready for the coming of Winter. Still, it is amazing to see all the fresh blooms on Deborah's flowers and to see bees still buzzing all about these flowers. Some maple leaves on the trees near me are just now starting to turn yellow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, some more great catches.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKR2vRj8Xzk


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Want to watch the Cubs-Washington game to the end. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Going to call it a night. Want to watch the Cubs-Washington game to the end. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


Some of those were really great catches, amazing how many of the contemporary ones involved Toronto. You could add Judge’s game saving catch the other night to the list I think.

Watching the Cubs, I’m not sure they will make it as I write this, Weiter bunt with the shift on set them on the road home, next batter boom...... probably be a 7-3 Washington win, my guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Some of those were really great catches, amazing how many of the contemporary ones involved Toronto. You could add Judge’s game saving catch the other night to the list I think.
> 
> Watching the Cubs, I’m not sure they will make it as I write this, Weiter bunt with the shift on set them on the road home, next batter boom...... probably be a 7-3 Washington win, my guess.


5-4 Cubs are leading in the 5th.


----------



## Dr.G.

7-4 Cubs in the middle of the fifth. A wild inning.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a weird pic from 1975, did a camera catch a ghost on video? and What Everyone Gets Wrong With 'Millennial Snowflakes".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing on this lucky Friday the 13th. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing on this lucky Friday the 13th. Enjoy.


Well, I guess that’s why they play the games and what one gets for going to bed early. So, Cubs and Dodgers....old time baseball.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, I guess that’s why they play the games and what one gets for going to bed early. So, Cubs and Dodgers....old time baseball.


True. Sad that the game turned on that pick off replay call. Such is Life. Cubs vs Yankees would really be "old time baseball".


----------



## Dr.G.

Progressive Conservatives push blueberries act | The Chronicle Herald

Mark, might this help your family in NS if enacted?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> True. Sad that the game turned on that pick off replay call. Such is Life. Cubs vs Yankees would really be "old time baseball".


I’m going to watch the game later today on MLB before the Yankee game. Think the Dodgers can take the Cubs? After last night I’m wondering if the Cubs will repeat. As for the Yanks, that Houston team scares me.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Progressive Conservatives push blueberries act | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Mark, might this help your family in NS if enacted?



That seems to be a popular Canada method and just add it to the list we already have and _*we actually have at least 120 marketing boards in this country already*_. 
The problem with Canadian marketing boards | Canadian Grocer

I say just make blubbery pies etc. with the surplus — end of problem with people like me around…

Gheese… such and easy quick solution…


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m going to watch the game later today on MLB before the Yankee game. Think the Dodgers can take the Cubs? After last night I’m wondering if the Cubs will repeat. As for the Yanks, that Houston team scares me.


We shall see, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That seems to be a popular Canada method and just add it to the list we already have and _*we actually have at least 120 marketing boards in this country already*_.
> The problem with Canadian marketing boards | Canadian Grocer
> 
> I say just make blubbery pies etc. with the surplus — end of problem with people like me around…
> 
> Gheese… such and easy quick solution…


Let Mark tell you of the problems his parents face with their blueberry crop. Pies will not be the solution for them.


----------



## pm-r

@ Marc,

In case you had been looking for one of these and if you didn't already have one, you can but one:
They're available for $125 at DutchbyDesign.

https://www.trendhunter.com/trends/wiener-dog-purse-daschund-bag

I'll pass thanks but maybe for your wife???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @ Marc,
> 
> In case you had been looking for one of these and if you didn't already have one, you can but one:
> They're available for $125 at DutchbyDesign.
> 
> https://www.trendhunter.com/trends/wiener-dog-purse-daschund-bag
> 
> I'll pass thanks but maybe for your wife???


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Thanks for the link, Patrick ............ but pass. We have enough real doxies in this house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Still watching the Yankees-Astros game. Close so far. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a big ol' gator, who knew Merle Haggard did impressions and Agency Approves Tunnel Under Stonehenge.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a big ol' gator, who knew Merle Haggard did impressions and Agency Approves Tunnel Under Stonehenge.


A tunnel under Stonehenge? Does not seem very wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, saw some of the ALCS last night, was close while I was watching. I forgot to post my brave ( and as history shows ) usually wrong headline predictions for MLB.

1. Ex-Boston Skipper Toronto Bound.
2. Dusty hits the trail.
3 Nationals Ace let go.
4. Yankee skipper Florida bound.
5. Stros take AL
6. Dodgers Win
7. Dodgers Win


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, saw some of the ALCS last night, was close while I was watching. I forgot to post my brave ( and as history shows ) usually wrong headline predictions for MLB.
> 
> 1. Ex-Boston Skipper Toronto Bound.
> 2. Dusty hits the trail.
> 3 Nationals Ace let go.
> 4. Yankee skipper Florida bound.
> 5. Stros take AL
> 6. Dodgers Win
> 7. Dodgers Win


Interesting speculations, Rp. Hopefully, #6 and 7 will not come true. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, one has to admire Verlander's pitching effort today. 124 pitches and a dozen strike outs in 9 innings. Not too many starters can do this these days. Still, a 1-1 tie going into the bottom of the 9th. Anything can happen now. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!! What a bottom of the 9th inning. While I want to see the Yankees win it all, Verlander earned this victory. His effort reminded me or the way that pitchers like Kofax, Gibson, et al used to go a full 9 innings with lots of strike outs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the start of the Cubs-Dodgers game. I shall not stay up to see it to the end. However, I shall see you all tomorrow for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit that will be easy for one person here at least, others not so much. 

Also teaching kids how to milk a cow. Bet the teacher was surprised when she saw this picture. And finally Muffin Tin Meat Pies Are Delicious. 

Did I mention doing the boogie woogie?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Watching the start of the Cubs-Dodgers game. I shall not stay up to see it to the end. However, I shall see you all tomorrow for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


Didn’t stay up for the Dodgers game, but that ALCS was great. My only regret was that Mr. V didn’t have a one run lead heading into the 9th. Would have been great to see him strikeout the side to end the game. I’m not sure he got the ovation he should have...old tyme pitching but s rare today. Great finish as well......more to come, I hope.


----------



## SINC

For the first time I am having trouble getting into the baseball playoffs. Not sure why, but late games are also off my radar altogether. Once the world series starts, I hope I will be able to pay more attention.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> For the first time I am having trouble getting into the baseball playoffs. Not sure why, but late games are also off my radar altogether. Once the world series starts, I hope I will be able to pay more attention.


I can see that. I have MLB so I can pick my times to watch but the game has been played and the scores published, so the excitement has been diminished. When I was younger you could see all the games on OTA TV, and the start times were reasonable. 

The NFL is a classic case as well. Thursday, Sunday,Monday night games start at 8 and go till the next day it seems.....we do have a life other than watching tv.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> For the first time I am having trouble getting into the baseball playoffs. Not sure why, but late games are also off my radar altogether. Once the world series starts, I hope I will be able to pay more attention.


Pretty much ignored the division games. Did pick up the final Chicago-Washington game somewhere around the 7th inning. Will probably do the same with some of the LC series as we get a bit deeper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Didn’t stay up for the Dodgers game, but that ALCS was great. My only regret was that Mr. V didn’t have a one run lead heading into the 9th. Would have been great to see him strikeout the side to end the game. I’m not sure he got the ovation he should have...old tyme pitching but s rare today. Great finish as well......more to come, I hope.


True. He is really up to his old form now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> For the first time I am having trouble getting into the baseball playoffs. Not sure why, but late games are also off my radar altogether. Once the world series starts, I hope I will be able to pay more attention.


Don, I feel the same way, especially with the Giants and Mets not in the playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I can see that. I have MLB so I can pick my times to watch but the game has been played and the scores published, so the excitement has been diminished. When I was younger you could see all the games on OTA TV, and the start times were reasonable.
> 
> The NFL is a classic case as well. Thursday, Sunday,Monday night games start at 8 and go till the next day it seems.....we do have a life other than watching tv.


Yes, Rp, I agree with you. I recall being in public school the day Don Larsen pitched his perfect game in the World Series. Our principal piped in the final inning since he figured that we would not have time to get home to see/hear this classic WS moment.


----------



## pm-r

> Once the world series starts, I hope I will be able to pay more attention.



What…??? You mean to tell me that they haven't even started????

Gheese, as I recall they were in the final rounds when we went back to school in the first few weeks of September. I guess I lost interest some time ago. 

And that really also includes the ice hockey fights I quit watching many, many years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What…??? You mean to tell me that they haven't even started????
> 
> Gheese, as I recall they were in the final rounds when we went back to school in the first few weeks of September. I guess I lost interest some time ago.
> 
> And that really also includes the ice hockey fights I quit watching many, many years ago.


All too true, Patrick. I recall that way back when, by the time of my birthday the World Series was either over or with a game or two left.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit that will be easy for one person here at least, others not so much.
> … … …



Well, as for todays Sunday Whatzit?, it makes me wonder if Bixman isn't a PC Windows user as the shown _*close up of a black spiked heat sink*_ was seldom if ever used with Apple Mac machines that I know of.

At least that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## SINC

Right you are Patrick, I just knew you would know that one!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Right you are Patrick, I just knew you would know that one!


Actually not immediately Don, as I mentioned, not quite the same design or color that Apple normally used, at least that I've come across.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to the gym early tomorrow. See you for coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Going to the gym early tomorrow. See you for coffee. Paix, mes amis.



Hey Marc, I'm just thinking and trying to help and you may want to keep this sign handy… 

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of The Highwaymen, Liverdance and The Tragic Demise Of The Soviets’ ‘Concordski’ That Beat The Concorde To The Skies.


----------



## Moscool

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of The Highwaymen, Liverdance and The Tragic Demise Of The Soviets’ ‘Concordski’ That Beat The Concorde To The Skies.


Morning Don

There's a lot more to the Concorski story: I was at the Paris air show when it crashed in mid-air, it was found later on to avoid a French military spy plane. The saga goes much deeper however: there was a mole in the french Toulouse factory who was discovered in time. French counter-espionage fed fake wing designs to the Soviets. The original wings were a fabulous design providing stability at low speed and the Soviets were never able to match that, hence the 'moustaches' at the front of the aircraft.

Short clip here, but there's a two hour programme which I have somewhere on VHS...


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hey Marc, I'm just thinking and trying to help and you may want to keep this sign handy…
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Morning Don
> 
> There's a lot more to the Concorski story: I was at the Paris air show when it crashed in mid-air, it was found later on to avoid a French military spy plane. The saga goes much deeper however: there was a mole in the french Toulouse factory who was discovered in time. French counter-espionage fed fake wing designs to the Soviets. The original wings were a fabulous design providing stability at low speed and the Soviets were never able to match that, hence the 'moustaches' at the front of the aircraft.
> 
> Short clip here, but there's a two hour programme which I have somewhere on VHS...


Morning, Francois, and welcome back to The Shang. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Moscool

G'day Marc

Life in London is pretty miserable actually: the politics are awful, the economy is walking towards a cliff and the mood is grim... 

However, when you look at our social diary, we're going out 4 times this week; so it can't be that bad. Totally random factoid: tonight is the launch of Birk's in the UK. Just in case I feel loose...

Not spending as much time in the Shang as I wish: traditionally it has been a nice hangout on my visits to the other forums; unfortunately they are pretty quiet these days...

And how are things in Wild East?

François


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> G'day Marc
> 
> Life in London is pretty miserable actually: the politics are awful, the economy is walking towards a cliff and the mood is grim...
> 
> However, when you look at our social diary, we're going out 4 times this week; so it can't be that bad. Totally random factoid: tonight is the launch of Birk's in the UK. Just in case I feel loose...
> 
> Not spending as much time in the Shang as I wish: traditionally it has been a nice hangout on my visits to the other forums; unfortunately they are pretty quiet these days...
> 
> And how are things in Wild East?
> 
> François


Good to hear from you once again, Franciois. We shall always be an island of tranquility in a crazy world.

Yes, things all over the world might be described as "grim", depending upon one's point of view. Life here in Lunenburg, NS goes well, as I am semi-retired (still teaching one graduate web course every semester). My wife is fully retired and is the one who goes to dog shows with one of our three standard wired haired dachshunds, and our one Glen of Imaal terrier.

Do drop in more often for a cup of coffee or tea. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

“The way to get started is to quit talking and begin doing.” — Walt Disney This will be my goal re going to the gym. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Morning Don
> 
> There's a lot more to the Concorski story: I was at the Paris air show when it crashed in mid-air, it was found later on to avoid a French military spy plane. The saga goes much deeper however: there was a mole in the french Toulouse factory who was discovered in time. French counter-espionage fed fake wing designs to the Soviets. The original wings were a fabulous design providing stability at low speed and the Soviets were never able to match that, hence the 'moustaches' at the front of the aircraft.
> 
> Short clip here, but there's a two hour programme which I have somewhere on VHS...


Thanks François, I had never heard that before. I will get to watching that clip soon. Hope this finds you well and good to know you still peek in here once in a while.


----------



## SINC

Time to have a poached egg for breakfast and then get out there and winterize the motor home this morning as well as dump the holding tanks and fill the propane tank. A group of friends always insist on a Christmas drink in the rig, so having a full tank means I can run the furnace for up to a month full blast if the party goes on that long.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time to have a poached egg for breakfast and then get out there and winterize the motor home this morning as well as dump the holding tanks and fill the propane tank. A group of friends always insist on a Christmas drink in the rig, so having a full tank means I can run the furnace for up to a month full blast if the party goes on that long.


:lmao::clap::lmao: A bit early for a Christmas Drink, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still some sun and 20C temps. A great Fall day to work out in the garden, with the doxies and Molly running about in the back yard. So long as they don't see me digging and get the wrong idea that it is OK to dig in the flower bed, all will be fine.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao: A bit early for a Christmas Drink, Don.


Yep, I know, but if I don't fill it today, it won't happen as it will not now move until April.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I know, but if I don't fill it today, it won't happen as it will not now move until April.


:clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao: A bit early for a Christmas Drink, Don.



Not really if it's to be done well, it often needs some dedication and good practice!!

And one really doesn't want to spoil or wreck a good thing. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not really if it's to be done well, it often needs some dedication and good practice!!
> 
> And one really doesn't want to spoil or wreck a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a real eye popper of a gif, How To Catch A Gopher in our video (I used a pail of water and a binder twine snare to accomplish the same thing in the 1950s) and 'Diet' Avocados Have Half The Fat And Calories, But Do We Need That?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We would let the doxies and Molly capture any gopher that strayed on to our property.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just made another pot of freshly brewed coffee and some birthday cake. Two years ago today our last litter of doxie pups were born.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a nice birthday BBQ ............ where the doxies and Molly all got a piece of the steak (without Deborah's secret sauce).


----------



## Dr.G.

A real pitching duel in Yankee Stadium tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops. Spoke too soon. Now 3-0 in favor of Houston.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV6DVamy-Wg

This is why you should never let a doxie see you digging in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now the Yankees have pulled ahead. What an interesting hitting game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the comeback for the Yankees. They might just go all the way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, todAy on SAP a dog gets a comfy ride, Only A Fool Breaks The Two Second Rule and Petrossian Invents Liquid Caviar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We have something like that for the doxies. Sweet ride indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing, and more birthday goodies are available, thanks to today being Molly's first birthday. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Quite the comeback for the Yankees. They might just go all the way. We shall see.


Well looks like one of my predictions may be in trouble. The Yanks picked up two at home, but that would be expected as the seem unbeatable at home. If they go up one then the Stros will have a gut check. Got to say the more I see Didi, the more impressed I am....he had big shoes to fill and it looks like he’s doing it.


----------



## SINC

Dozens of fires in southern Alberta driven by high winds caused evacuations. Highway 3 was closed near Blairmore where Bob lives and fires reported in nearby Crowsnest Pass. Hope Bob is OK and has escaped any damage.

Winds were so strong they blew two trains off the tracks, one off a high trestle. No one injured so far in any of these events. Also dozens of semi trucks blown over on Alberta highways.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well looks like one of my predictions may be in trouble. The Yanks picked up two at home, but that would be expected as the seem unbeatable at home. If they go up one then the Stros will have a gut check. Got to say the more I see Didi, the more impressed I am....he had big shoes to fill and it looks like he’s doing it.


Very true, Rp. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dozens of fires in southern Alberta driven by high winds caused evacuations. Highway 3 was closed near Blairmore where Bob lives and fires reported in nearby Crowsnest Pass. Hope Bob is OK and has escaped any damage.
> 
> Winds were so strong they blew two trains off the tracks, one off a high trestle. No one injured so far in any of these events. Also dozens of semi trucks blown over on Alberta highways.


Wow!!!! Friends of ours in Regina, SK are reporting lots of smoke there as well.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Dozens of fires in southern Alberta driven by high winds caused evacuations. Highway 3 was closed near Blairmore where Bob lives and fires reported in nearby Crowsnest Pass. Hope Bob is OK and has escaped any damage.
> 
> Winds were so strong they blew two trains off the tracks, one off a high trestle. No one injured so far in any of these events. Also dozens of semi trucks blown over on Alberta highways.


Don, the fire(s) started when a main power supply line went down, and with it power to the entire Crowsnest Pass. That was around 12:30 yesterday afternoon.

Around 3PM we spotted smoke out west of us but could not pin the location. Tried driving that way but Mounties had all the roads blocked, but no idea as to the exact location.

When we got back, we loaded the most critical things into the car trunk just in case. Everything else we would take is close to the door and can be loaded in about 5 minutes.

Did manage to bring in the local radio station on my little iPod, but battery was very low and I ended up charging it from the laptop which was fully charged. The radio station kept urging listeners to look for more info on their facebook page. Guys! The power was down, I doubt that cell phones would have found a live tower either. 

Overnight we settled for looking out the front window every so often. The idea was to hit the road if we saw flames or even an orange glow. Thankfully that did not happen.

AFAIK Coleman is still on notice to be prepared for instant evacuation. But no such notice for Blairmore. Winds were gusting to around 100KPH and I did not think 3 miles would give us a lot more notice than Coleman. Highway 3 is still closed. 

Once power was up around 9am, Shootin the Breeze again proved the most up to date news source. Choppers are flying and so far no smoke this AM. Fairly calm at the moment but big winds again predicted late this afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

Admittedly terrible circumstances with the power down. Even with Kenow so recently behind us it was impossible to find useful information. What everyone wants and needs to know is: Where the leading edge is located, what direction it's moving and how fast it's moving. Again that information was completely non-existent.

Stop telling me we need 72 hours food in my vehicle, we can easily go that long with out food.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Admittedly terrible circumstances with the power down. Even with Kenow so recently behind us it was impossible to find useful information. What everyone wants and needs to know is: Where the leading edge is located, what direction it's moving and how fast it's moving. Again that information was completely non-existent.
> 
> Stop telling me we need 72 hours food in my vehicle, we can easily go that long with out food.


Stay safe, Bob. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> Where the leading edge is located, what direction it's moving and how fast it's moving. Again that information was completely non-existent.
> 
> Stop telling me we need 72 hours food in my vehicle, we can easily go that long with out food.



And of course the stupidly and often repeated advice to take shelter under that poker or card playing table!!!


----------



## eMacMan

Highway 3 is now re-opened. Trains have been running since about 7:30 am, so those are both good signs.

I am hearing helicopters, which may just mean they are returning to base as the winds ramp up again.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Highway 3 is now re-opened. Trains have been running since about 7:30 am, so those are both good signs.
> 
> I am hearing helicopters, which may just mean they are returning to base as the winds ramp up again.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## eMacMan

Just back from driving by. Fire started about 3km west of Coleman in the Sentinel Flat area. Mainly a grass fire. Ran over 2.5 km along the Crowsnest River, almost to the west edge of Coleman roughly 10 km from our place. 

At this point looks like just mop-up work, no active flames and very little smoke. Choppers were still bucketing hot spots. Able to get right on top of them before dropping their loads.

Turns out there were 2 fires. One right on the edge of Coleman at about 1:30. They just had that one out when another was spotted about 3 km further west.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Just back from driving by. Fire started about 3km west of Coleman in the Sentinel Flat area. Mainly a grass fire. Ran over 2.5 km along the Crowsnest River, almost to the west edge of Coleman roughly 10 km from our place.
> 
> At this point looks like just mop-up work, no active flames and very little smoke. Choppers were still bucketing hot spots. Able to get right on top of them before dropping their loads.
> 
> Turns out there were 2 fires. One right on the edge of Coleman at about 1:30. They just had that one out when another was spotted about 3 km further west.


Wow. This is getting close to you. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a plane takes off in traffic on a highway, a Puck In The Eye! and This Tiny Pub Was Just Named 'Best Restaurant In The World'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. An interesting pub in SAP this morning. How did your elections turn out?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We have some left over birthday cake to go with some freshly brewed coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. An interesting pub in SAP this morning. How did your elections turn out?


Well, not good if one was hoping for a council to rein in spending. Instead voters opted for six of the seven elected who will spend on unnecessary fluff. 

Residents voted 62% to 36% to stop all planning for a new library. It is a want not a need, but the new mayor says that vote is not binding on council and they will go ahead against the wishes of the people. Same old, same old St. Albert crap.

The new mayor, age 50 had one job in her life as a lab assistant for a single year, then got married and divorced. She has zero business experience and no formal education and behaves like a 16 year old school girl, giggling and taking selfies at bars and restaurants. I guess a social butterfly scatterbrain is the preference of today's rich.


----------



## SINC

If memory serves, Rp once asked if son Greg's music was available on iTunes. It is now. Here are the links to the first two of the current album they are working on.

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/album/k-o-single/id1294725503

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/album/the-war-within-single/id1294724395?i=1294724783


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> has zero business experience and no formal education and behaves like a 16 year old school girl, giggling and taking selfies at bars and restaurants. I guess a social butterfly scatterbrain is the preference of today's rich.


Hmmmmmmm, who does that sound like.............


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, not good if one was hoping for a council to rein in spending. Instead voters opted for six of the seven elected who will spend on unnecessary fluff.
> 
> Residents voted 62% to 36% to stop all planning for a new library. It is a want not a need, but the new mayor says that vote is not binding on council and they will go ahead against the wishes of the people. Same old, same old St. Albert crap.
> 
> The new mayor, age 50 had one job in her life as a lab assistant for a single year, then got married and divorced. She has zero business experience and no formal education and behaves like a 16 year old school girl, giggling and taking selfies at bars and restaurants. I guess a social butterfly scatterbrain is the preference of today's rich.


Interesting. Seems like just the opposite here in Lunenburg, with the town pushing to move the old library to an existing and larger site with better parking. As well, our mayor listens to more than just the wishes of the council and both she and the town council listen to the people.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Seems like just the opposite here in Lunenburg, with the town pushing to move the old library to an existing and larger site with better parking. As well, our mayor listens to more than just the wishes of the council and both she and the town council listen to the people.


Not to get political here, but I think libraries are becoming like shopping malls....they litter the cityscape but no one goes there. We have 13branches in Windsor and many are empty and the main branch is like a drop in centre for homeless and druggies. With the emphasis on on line services, whether music, reading or movies and TV, libraries here are no more than streaming centres. What they should be is a form of distributed educational providers, yet, and sadly, library programmes fall to the budget cut axe as more and more of them move to streaming to maintain a level of service....truly a tragedy of the common ....


----------



## pm-r

> Not to get political here, but I think libraries are becoming like shopping malls....



Yes, times are a'changing, but whether it's our generally older age group locally, but the local libraries seem to be quite busy and well supported, yet have completely separate and different support structures. 

And speaking of a _Pub that Was Just Named 'Best Restaurant In The World'._, it seems that our own local digs isn't doing to badly!!!

_*Brentwood Bay Resort & Spa named 7th best resort in Canada*_
Brentwood Bay Resort & Spa named 7th best resort in Canada

And it's just down and around a few corners from our house. Odd, we never found it really outstanding, in fact some menu items seemed a bit pretentious and pricey for what they were to me, but still quite nice, especially in the warm weather overlooking the bay from their outside deck and patio.

And oh yes, I almost forgot in the other direction to the south of us:
_*Victoria ranked 2nd best small city on earth*_


> Given that Victoria was just ranked the best city in Canada to be a woman, it seems British Columbia’s capital is doing just fine. Even if you’re a man.


Victoria ranked 2nd best small city on earth

Not too bad a place to live I'd say. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not to get political here, but I think libraries are becoming like shopping malls....they litter the cityscape but no one goes there. We have 13branches in Windsor and many are empty and the main branch is like a drop in centre for homeless and druggies. With the emphasis on on line services, whether music, reading or movies and TV, libraries here are no more than streaming centres. What they should be is a form of distributed educational providers, yet, and sadly, library programmes fall to the budget cut axe as more and more of them move to streaming to maintain a level of service....truly a tragedy of the common ....


Well, we only have one library here in Lunenburg, and it is packed every day. I walked over to see what they had and I thought I was in a mall at Christmas time. I was told that people of all ages use the site, from the computers, to the books to the newspapers/magazines, etc. So, when space opened up at the Lunenburg Academy, they jumped at the chance to move to a larger space. The town got behind the move, and the people got behind the town. People volunteered to move all of the materials/shelves/etc in the library. Volunteers built things within the library and companies donated quality tables and chairs. It saved the town of Lunenburg big bucks and made it a real community effort.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Clear skies and 14C temps at just past 10PM. Should be a good night to go outside for stargazing. I have to chuckle when I look skyward, and so do the doxies. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a guy playing a mean ukulele, a gif of a dog with the zoomies and Is There A Link Between Sugar And Cancer?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> If memory serves, Rp once asked if son Greg's music was available on iTunes. It is now. Here are the links to the first two of the current album they are working on.
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/ca/album/k-o-single/id1294725503
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/ca/album/the-war-within-single/id1294724395?i=1294724783


Thanx Sinc, will be downloading today!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Late getting some TGIF coffee brewing .............. but here it is. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Late getting some TGIF coffee brewing .............. but here it is. Enjoy.


Well, one of my predictions has held. Dodgers Win. Now waiting for Yanks/Stros.


----------



## Rps

Are you pulling for the Dodgers now Marc or an AL team. The numbers favour the Yanks as 50 of the 113 World Series so far have had a New York team there.....and the Dodgers were once a NY team as you know.....so we’re your Giants.


----------



## Rps

Well maybe i won't be downloading today Sinc, it seems the verification number Apple sent me isn't working. That second level security seems like a pain. Would you know if I need a number for every device I have...( two minis and two iPads )


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Are you pulling for the Dodgers now Marc or an AL team. The numbers favour the Yanks as 50 of the 113 World Series so far have had a New York team there.....and the Dodgers were once a NY team as you know.....so we’re your Giants.


You jest of course, Rp. I will root for ANY team up against the Dodgers. I grew up a NY Giants fan, and remained so even when they moved to SF. I was brought up to hate the Dodgers .............. all except #42. I was told I could yell and boo the Dodgers when I went to see them play the Giants in the Polo Grounds or Ebbets Field, except for Jack Robinson. I had to sit silently regardless of what he did at the plate or in the field, out of respect for what he did for all of baseball.


----------



## Rps

Just “pullin’ your appendage” Marc, once a Giants fan always a giants fan. I’m pulling for the Astros, but you have to give it to the Yanks, they certainly came through.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Well maybe i won't be downloading today Sinc, it seems the verification number Apple sent me isn't working. That second level security seems like a pain. Would you know if I need a number for every device I have...( two minis and two iPads )


Gee Rp, I don't really know. I have not downloaded music in a very long time so am not familiar with any new procedures. I tend to either rip from CDs or download my own from other sources and import them into my iTunes.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, finally got them! What a hassle but they are there....more to come I hope.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, finally got them! What a hassle but they are there....more to come I hope.


As I understand it, yes, they plan to eventually have a complete album. Son Greg is doing all the writing so they release one at a time to keep the work all original.

He had a band back in the 90s and one member committed suicide. This album is Greg's way of release of all the pent up feelings he has carried all these years. The fellow stuck a gun in his mouth and pulled the trigger. The RCMP called Greg to have him ID the remains, thus his trauma over it all.

That may assist you in understanding some of the lyrics.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Dusty Baker stigma unfairly remains alive and well after he is fired as the manager of the Nationals. The long-time manager gets all the blame, but none of the credit, once again. Sad. I liked him when he was a manager of the SF Giants back in the early 2000s.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The Dusty Baker stigma unfairly remains alive and well after he is fired as the manager of the Nationals. The long-time manager gets all the blame, but none of the credit, once again. Sad. I liked him when he was a manager of the SF Giants back in the early 2000s.


All managers today have a short leash. I wasn’t surprised he was let go. I think the next shoe to drop is the Yankee skipper, even if they were to win. I still think Toronto will have a manager change soon and don’t be surprised if it isn’t an ex-Red Sox


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> All managers today have a short leash. I wasn’t surprised he was let go. I think the next shoe to drop is the Yankee skipper, even if they were to win. I still think Toronto will have a manager change soon and don’t be surprised if it isn’t an ex-Red Sox


We shall see, Rp. Not looking good for the Yanks tonight, but there is always a game 7. I would like to see a Yanks - Dodgers series, with a repeat of 1977. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today o SAP a video, How Bacteria Rule Over Your Body, a long way down waterfall and Inside The Saudi King’s 1,500-Person Entourage In Moscow.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see, Rp. Not looking good for the Yanks tonight, but there is always a game 7. I would like to see a Yanks - Dodgers series, with a repeat of 1977. We shall see.


If the Yanks win tonight the majority of games will be at Dodger Stadium. The Yanks are unbeatable at home so it could be a 6 game series again. I’m leaning toward a sweep or 7 I think it will be one or the other.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> If the Yanks win tonight the majority of games will be at Dodger Stadium. The Yanks are unbeatable at home so it could be a 6 game series again. I’m leaning toward a sweep or 7 I think it will be one or the other.


Well, that would be an interesting World Series, Rp. Hopefully, it will go the way the 1977 World Series went. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing along with some of Rp's special blend of butter toffee coffee ..................


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing along with some of Rp's special blend of butter toffee coffee ..................


I’m always open to Butter Toffee! What’s up this weekend Marc, we’re just staying around home. Might start the final yard work for the winter........ouch, winter!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m always open to Butter Toffee! What’s up this weekend Marc, we’re just staying around home. Might start the final yard work for the winter........ouch, winter!


Good to hear, Rp. Just came inside from mowing the lawn once again. With this sunshine and above average temps, I foresee doing it one more time. Then, in Nov. when the leaves start to fall, I mow and bag them to use as mulch. Personally, I am not ready for winter or cold temps. I was outside mowing the lawn in full sunshine and 15C temps in just shorts. The sun felt good on my back without a shirt.


----------



## Rps

Sunny and 27c here as I write this.......almost summer like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sunny and 27c here as I write this.......almost summer like.


We are at 15C at 5PM. Yes, it is very atypical for Oct. 21st.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Yankees are going to need to start hitting if they want to win. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to focus on the last couple of innings in the ALCS game 7. I can easily live with Houston winning. They earned the victory. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video Sunday morning coming down by Johnny and Kris from 1978, a story for star gazers, How Americans Lost The Stars And How We Might Be Able To Get Them Back and of course the Sunday Whatzit that may be too easy again.


----------



## Rps

Well it won’t be the Yanks Marc, but should be a good series. This is kind of weird as I’m 3 of 7 of my yearly predictions......scary beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well it won’t be the Yanks Marc, but should be a good series. This is kind of weird as I’m 3 of 7 of my yearly predictions......scary beejacon


Well, so long as Houston crushes the Dodgers, I shall be happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Rp has a new treat to sample ................ pumpkin spice butter toffee coffee. Interesting, but I like my coffee regular and black.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Well, so long as Houston crushes the Dodgers, I shall be happy.


To be honest I wouldn’t mind seeing Houston win but I don’t think their pitching staff can match that of the Dodgers....that and where home field advantage is, and I think HFA means more in baseball than most sports.

I watched the game last night until the 5th. I’ve got to say that CC pitched well...there were many many calls that went against him...but they were made on both sides so there can be no whining. Houston might think it is the team of destiny.....and those can be tough to beat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> To be honest I wouldn’t mind seeing Houston win but I don’t think their pitching staff can match that of the Dodgers....that and where home field advantage is, and I think HFA means more in baseball than most sports.
> 
> I watched the game last night until the 5th. I’ve got to say that CC pitched well...there were many many calls that went against him...but they were made on both sides so there can be no whining. Houston might think it is the team of destiny.....and those can be tough to beat.


We shall see. Imagine a Verlander-Kershaw matchup??????????


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see. Imagine a Verlander-Kershaw matchup??????????


If you like pitching, yeah that will be interesting. Here’s a weird question for you.....do you think Brian McCann has a chance to be in the Hall of Fame? He must be close to the end of his career and he certainly punished his former team. But look at his scope of work with Atlanta, Yanks, and now Houston. I don’t think I would be upset if he got in....your thoughts...


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video Sunday morning coming down by Johnny and Kris from 1978, a story for star gazers, How Americans Lost The Stars And How We Might Be Able To Get Them Back and of course the Sunday Whatzit that may be too easy again.




Well I sure won't say The Sunday Whatzit? is too easy at all, in fact I'll have to admit defeat, especially with the added SAP description: "_An odd use for Whatzit?_"

That leaves me really wondering and I was going to suggest it may be a fossilized Crotalocephalina Globifrons or trilobite as it looks similar:

Prehistoric Planet Store - Replica fossils including dinosaurs like T. rex, Triceratops, and more!
Crotalocephalina Globifrons - Bing images

Or a carbonized cone or ??? now being used for charcoal and a BBQ???


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Or a carbonized cone or ??? now being used for charcoal and a BBQ???


You are soooo close Patrick, just not quite exactly what the carbonized cone or ??? pictured is. 

Hint: It's not a cone, but it is carbonized.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I thought that the Whatzit pic was a pine cone which I saw being tossed into fires when I was in Georgia. They were similar in shape but much bigger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> If you like pitching, yeah that will be interesting. Here’s a weird question for you.....do you think Brian McCann has a chance to be in the Hall of Fame? He must be close to the end of his career and he certainly punished his former team. But look at his scope of work with Atlanta, Yanks, and now Houston. I don’t think I would be upset if he got in....your thoughts...


Not sure if McCann has the credentials to make the HoF.

Sad, but if the World Series goes the full 7 games, it will end on Nov. 1st. I recall when the World Series would be over or just about over by my birthday in early Oct.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> You are soooo close Patrick, just not quite exactly what the carbonized cone or ??? pictured is.
> 
> Hint: It's not a cone, but it is carbonized.




Well Don, I guess I'll have to go back to what I was going to suggest earlier in the first place but didn't because of the size, so that means it must be something close to or is of the smaller _*maize cob charcoal carbonized corn*_.

I'd have definitely suggested that if the fellow in the background had been African or Asian and also not held by some Caucasians' pale fingers. 

The other but rater remote possibility is some type of cone that has been exposed to some extreme heat like some of the recent wild fires. But it doesn't have the structure of a cone that I'm familiar with.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Yep, you nailed it, a corn cob. Well done.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, you nailed it, a corn cob. Well done.



Thanks Don.

BTW: Do you know where or how this photo came to be??

I'm curious and surprised there aren't charcoal corn cobs sold locally at least I haven't seen any advertised or for sale.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Emergency officials asked residents of an area of Sturgeon County north of Edmonton — near St. Albert — to leave their homes on Sunday afternoon after a train derailed near the Sturgeon Road crossing." Don, is this near you ????????????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sturgeon County neighbourhoods evacuated after train carrying crude oil derails - Edmonton - CBC News


----------



## pm-r

> Don, is this near you ????????????????????????



It seems it was in the area to the north of Don's St Albert…

_Houses north of Edmonton evacuated after train carrying crude oil derails…_
https://globalnews.ca/news/3818596/evacuations-underway-after-train-derails-north-of-edmonton/

_Residents of two neighbourhoods in Sturgeon County, Alta., were allowed to return home Sunday evening after their homes were evacuated in the aftermath of a train derailment Sunday afternoon, county officials say._
Sturgeon County neighborhoods evacuated after train carrying crude oil derails - Edmonton - CBC News


Looking at google maps, the Sturgeon County seems to be a pretty large area… but a southern part bordering on St Albert which is close enough… but not sure where the railway runs…


----------



## pm-r

@*Dr.G.*
Marc, I know the corn season is pretty well over, for here at least, but I thought you might be interested in these and be ready:
_Charcoal Companion Dog Corn Holders (8 Pieces) - Perfect Gift For Dachshund Lovers - CC5009._
https://www.amazon.ca/Charcoal-Companion-Corn-Holders-Pieces/dp/B000I1Y40S


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Emergency officials asked residents of an area of Sturgeon County north of Edmonton — near St. Albert — to leave their homes on Sunday afternoon after a train derailed near the Sturgeon Road crossing." Don, is this near you ????????????????????????


Not too close Marc as it is about 6 km from our home at the blue dot below with the crossing at the red arrow.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a surprise musical performance and Facts About Farting You Probably Didn’t Know.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @*Dr.G.*
> Marc, I know the corn season is pretty well over, for here at least, but I thought you might be interested in these and be ready:
> _Charcoal Companion Dog Corn Holders (8 Pieces) - Perfect Gift For Dachshund Lovers - CC5009._
> https://www.amazon.ca/Charcoal-Companion-Corn-Holders-Pieces/dp/B000I1Y40S


Good one, Patrick. There is still some fresh local corn around here these days. Those would make unique stocking stuffers. Merci mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not too close Marc as it is about 6 km from our home at the blue dot below with the crossing at the red arrow.


Good to hear, Don. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there might be some pre-Halloween treats coming out of the oven.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We have a wind warning here.....must be due to Snyder and Wynn being in the area this week. Rain as well, we are antsy about rain here lately.

Don I thought the Whatzit was a corn cob coal but thought it too small. Funny the timing, I was in Home Depot the other day and they had a pellet BBQ for sale...never saw one before.....pellet stoves for home heating yes, but a BBQ...


----------



## Rps

So finally the definitive difference between dogs and cats...


----------



## pm-r

> _So finally the definitive difference between dogs and cats..._


Cats:
- **** in a box

- climb the curtains
- scratch the furniture


----------



## Moscool

Cooking wisdom request!

If the internet has failed, then the Shang is my only hope... 

Here we go: I don't have the luxury of a yard or even a balcony so BBQ (a frequent Shang staple) is only as a guest these days. However I enjoy smoked food and would like to make my own ribs and brisket.

There are various recipes on Youtube that say you should soak wood chips in plenty of water, then place your meat on a rack above that, then build a tight aluminium tent to trap the flavours and cook for a couple of hours. Problem is I don't get how this works in terms of physics: water soaks up the flavours of the wood chips and them evaporates up into the meat?

Note: there are a couple of recipes that show you how to use your home oven and ignite wood chips in a protected aluminium container, but that's now what i mean. Can anyone shed a light on something like this? In my book this may cook the ribs but I can't imagine how the smoke can get in...

I'm hungry now


----------



## Rps

Moscool, smoking has been used as a method to preserve meat for centuries. The idea is that the smoke drifts up and cooks the meat. This is a long process and I’m not sure I would do it indoors. There is a cold smoking method but there are contamination risks and I have never done it. If you do not have a BBQ or space outside I would just cook the meat in the oven and use a dry rub or good basting sauce and roast slowly.


----------



## SINC

Soaking the wood chips is solely to prevent them from bursting into flames. It is the smoke that begins to rise from the slowly heated chips at just 225° that both cooks and favours the meat. 

I see in the video that his method is the same as I have used in the past. This works, but you must be sure to make the tent of foil airtight, so don't be afraid to use lots of foil. If the smoke escapes you not only lose flavour, it smokes up the house. Been there, done that before.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Soaking the wood chips is solely to prevent them from bursting into flames. It is the smoke that begins to rise from the slowly heated chips at just 225° that both cooks and favours the meat.
> 
> I see in the video that his method is the same as I have used in the past. This works, but you must be sure to make the tent of foil airtight, so don't be afraid to use lots of foil. If the smoke escapes you not only lose flavour, it smokes up the house. Been there, done that before.


So Don, would you wrap foil under and over the whole pan, then place the roaster on say a cookie sheet?


----------



## Moscool

Thanks Don. I'm still scratching my head however...

Wood burns from about 300C/570F (remember that paper burns 451F!)
Meat is slow cooked when it reaches 75-85C (165F-185F) in the middle

A temperature of 225F is barely enough to let water evaporate so it would be a far cry to actually get the wood to smoke. Smouldering apparently starts at about 670K (400C, 750F), which is why you typically separate the smoke source from the food in a smoke cupboard.

At 225 the water will evaporate and the meat fat will drop on the wood chips but at too low a temperature for a BBQ effect.

The confusion continues!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So finally the definitive difference between dogs and cats...
> View attachment 82225


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://pagez.pet/14719/10-things-doxies-wont-tell-you

Some of these are so very true of our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

From the author of "Eat, Pray, Love" ............ a sequel.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://pagez.pet/14719/10-things-doxies-wont-tell-you
> 
> Some of these are so very true of our doxies.


Yup, I remember my Max, he was a wire hair and the definition of free spirit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, I remember my Max, he was a wire hair and the definition of free spirit.


:clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!! Scientists at Dalhousie Univ. here in Halifax, NS have successfully grown human vocal cords in a germ-free environment outside of a human body. When asked if they were going to publish their dramatic discovery in a peer-reviewed medical journal, the lead scientist, Dr. Jason Jinglestars, said "No. The results of the experiment speak for themselves."


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!!!!! Scientists at Dalhousie Univ. here in Halifax, NS have successfully grown human vocal cords in a germ-free environment outside of a human body. When asked if they were going to publish their dramatic discovery in a peer-reviewed medical journal, the lead scientist, Dr. Jason Jinglestars, said "No. The results of the experiment speak for themselves."


https://i.imgur.com/0PfMfYb.gif


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> https://i.imgur.com/0PfMfYb.gif


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap:

Merci, Francois. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP is save the animal day with a woman untangling a deer from a fence and a guy who gives an iguana a four mile lift to shore.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. It’s Fish and Chip day here today....works well with the opening of the Series. A local restaurant we go to has a Halibut special, fish, chips, roll, cole slaw for $9.95.....we go virtually every Tuesday. And, that means no dishes tonight.....

Should be interesting with tonight’s game for those who follow. The Astros would scare me, but the Dodgers have great pitching. im Leaning towards a sweep or all in 7 games. Dodgers have home field and have an almost 2 to 1 win record at home. Astros have a good home record but nothing like the Dodgers. Both teams are about even in the away wins. Being a numbers guy I would say the Dodgers in 7


----------



## Rps

Something local and interesting. Guinness could do this with ease....

https://www.facebook.com/CBCWindsor/videos/1694496517251664/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. It’s Fish and Chip day here today....works well with the opening of the Series. A local restaurant we go to has a Halibut special, fish, chips, roll, cole slaw for $9.95.....we go virtually every Tuesday. And, that means no dishes tonight.....
> 
> Should be interesting with tonight’s game for those who follow. The Astros would scare me, but the Dodgers have great pitching. im Leaning towards a sweep or all in 7 games. Dodgers have home field and have an almost 2 to 1 win record at home. Astros have a good home record but nothing like the Dodgers. Both teams are about even in the away wins. Being a numbers guy I would say the Dodgers in 7


I'll see your prediction and raise you to the Astros in 7. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...rning-for-possibly-hottest-playoff-game-ever/

Wow, and I thought that it was too hot here in Lunenburg, NS today.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-time-before-the-dodgers-and-astros-face-off/

An interesting article.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the World Series. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Butter Toffee anyone??? Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video with Vince Gill, Alison Krauss and Ricky Skaggs, cooking with a wok and 'Future City' To Be Built In Canada By Alphabet Company.


----------



## SINC

With yet another major wind warning with 100 kph gusts again today, it's a good thing I got the new gate installed yesterday. Even Ely gave it her sniff of approval and the wind can now blow right through it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> With yet another major wind warning with 100 kph gusts again today, it's a good thing I got the new gate installed yesterday. Even Ely gave it her sniff of approval and the wind can now blow right through it.


Well, Ely looks safe and contented, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fresh pot of OtHD coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Interesting article indeed. While the perfect game is a historical event....and I would bet never duplicated again, I have to say the Jays win was my favourite, next to the Cubs recent win.


----------



## SINC

Well, the wind has yet to blow, but it is coming.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Well, the wind has yet to blow, but it is coming.


Don I thought our weather report had you getting 15cm of snow, did that come. So is this a blizzard warning?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don I thought our weather report had you getting 15cm of snow, did that come. So is this a blizzard warning?


That storm is in the peace River block some 400 km to the northwest of us and will have no effect on us here, Rp. We are just getting a roaring wind passing through the province by noon and ending a few hours later as it moves quickly into Sask. by evening.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> That storm is in the peace River block some 400 km to the northwest of us and will have no effect on us here, Rp. We are just getting a roaring wind passing through the province by noon and ending a few hours later as it moves quickly into Sask. by evening.


That’s good!


----------



## Rps

A smile for one and all

A cranky older woman "in her senior years" was arrested for shoplifting at a grocery store. She gave everyone a hard time, from the store manager to the security guard to the arresting officer who took her away. She complained and criticized everything and everyone throughout the process. When she appeared before the judge, the judge asked her what she had stolen from the store.

The lady defiantly replied, "Just a stupid can of peaches you old fool! The judge then asked why she had done it. She replied, "I was hungry and forgot to bring any cash to the store." The judge asked how many peaches were in the can. She replied in a nasty tone, "Nine! But why do you care about that?"

The judge answered patiently, "Well, ma'am, because I'm going to give you nine days in jail -- one day for each peach." As the judge was about to drop his gavel, the lady's long-suffering husband raised his hand slowly and asked if he might speak.

The judge said, "Yes sir, what do you have to add?"

The husband said meekly, "Your Honor, she also stole two cans of peas!


----------



## SINC

Good one Rp, I will 'borrow' that one for SAP, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao::clap::lmao:


Rps said:


> A smile for one and all
> 
> A cranky older woman "in her senior years" was arrested for shoplifting at a grocery store. She gave everyone a hard time, from the store manager to the security guard to the arresting officer who took her away. She complained and criticized everything and everyone throughout the process. When she appeared before the judge, the judge asked her what she had stolen from the store.
> 
> The lady defiantly replied, "Just a stupid can of peaches you old fool! The judge then asked why she had done it. She replied, "I was hungry and forgot to bring any cash to the store." The judge asked how many peaches were in the can. She replied in a nasty tone, "Nine! But why do you care about that?"
> 
> The judge answered patiently, "Well, ma'am, because I'm going to give you nine days in jail -- one day for each peach." As the judge was about to drop his gavel, the lady's long-suffering husband raised his hand slowly and asked if he might speak.
> 
> The judge said, "Yes sir, what do you have to add?"
> 
> The husband said meekly, "Your Honor, she also stole two cans of peas!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Interesting article indeed. While the perfect game is a historical event....and I would bet never duplicated again, I have to say the Jays win was my favourite, next to the Cubs recent win.


Yes, and even Don Larsen was surprised that he could do this ......... and in a World Series game!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, and even Don Larsen was surprised that he could do this ......... and in a World Series game!!!!!!!!!


Tonight will be a pivotal game. The Stros have their horse on the mount. I would expect they will let him run 7, no complete game tonight, will want to save an inning or two for Houston and try to get him into 3 games.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Tonight will be a pivotal game. The Stros have their horse on the mount. I would expect they will let him run 7, no complete game tonight, will want to save an inning or two for Houston and try to get him into 3 games.


We shall see, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-2017-strat-o-matic-predicts-score-of-game-2/

We shall see. Loved to play this sports game when I was in junior high school.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wonder what the temps will be in LA tonight. Hopefully, not as hot as yesterday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night while it is a tie score in LA. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cat tries to jump to shore from a boat, the world's smallest chef turns your plate into a projected grill and Warning Of 'Ecological Armageddon' After Dramatic Plunge In Insect Numbers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stayed up late to watch all of one the Fall Classic's greatest classics. The late inning home runs reminded me of Bill Mazeroski in 1960, Carlton Fisk in 1975 or Joe Carter in 1993. I also really liked the outcome. I still say Houston in 7.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Strong coffee is the name of the game this morning.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Strong coffee is the name of the game this morning.


Well could take 5 more games like last nights. Games like that give Baseball a good name.


----------



## Rps

Another one bites the dust with Girardi gone from the Yanks......that may come back to haunt them. Look for him to head south I would bet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well could take 5 more games like last nights. Games like that give Baseball a good name.


All too true, Rp. We shall see what happens next when the games shift to Houston.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Another one bites the dust with Girardi gone from the Yanks......that may come back to haunt them. Look for him to head south I would bet.


Not a smart move, at least in my opinion.

"Girardi, 53, just completed his tenth season as Yankees manager. The team went 910-710 (.562) under his watch and never finished a season with fewer than 84 wins despite having some lean rosters from 2013-16. Girardi led the Yankees to the 2009 World Series championship as well as three AL East titles."


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Not a smart move, at least in my opinion.
> 
> "Girardi, 53, just completed his tenth season as Yankees manager. The team went 910-710 (.562) under his watch and never finished a season with fewer than 84 wins despite having some lean rosters from 2013-16. Girardi led the Yankees to the 2009 World Series championship as well as three AL East titles."


Marc you could see this coming. I watch a lot of Yankee games and this is a classic case of GM and Manager not on the same page. I also think my earlier prediction that he will head to Florida will hold true. His son is down there and he wants to mentor his baseball career. Girardi was often accused of being a micromanager but he did get results...I agree this will come back to haunt them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc you could see this coming. I watch a lot of Yankee games and this is a classic case of GM and Manager not on the same page. I also think my earlier prediction that he will head to Florida will hold true. His son is down there and he wants to mentor his baseball career. Girardi was often accused of being a micromanager but he did get results...I agree this will come back to haunt them.


I always find it strange that the manager gets the blame if the team he manages does not hit/field/pitch/etc day in and day out.


----------



## Rps

Well the GM has to fire someone to save face. People don’t buy tickets to see the manager, so if it’s between a $70million player and a $5million manager it’s the manager. I think Boston is a great example of this...the GM didn't shore up the run loss when Big Papi left. The Yanks was 10 years and 1 Series win.....so bye bye managers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well the GM has to fire someone to save face. People don’t buy tickets to see the manager, so if it’s between a $70million player and a $5million manager it’s the manager. I think Boston is a great example of this...the GM didn't shore up the run loss when Big Papi left. The Yanks was 10 years and 1 Series win.....so bye bye managers.


Sad, but all too true. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ies-home-runs-obviously-the-balls-are-juiced/

An interesting speculation. I wondered the same as well.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ies-home-runs-obviously-the-balls-are-juiced/
> 
> An interesting speculation. I wondered the same as well.


That's a real corker


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> That's a real corker


Good one, Bob. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> That's a real corker


We shall have to wait until tomorrow night to see if this array of home runs continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Tired from watching extra innings last night. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP we feature a shot taken with my new iPhone 8 Plus. I love this new camera. Also a surprising tour of the Faroe Islands in our video, a guy demonstrates his magic skills and Duelling Winter Forecasts Prove It's Impossible To Predict The Weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I am busy loading up the car to help Deborah pack up to take Molly to a dog show this weekend in PEI. I shall check out SAP once she leaves within the hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some freshly brewed coffee made to celebrate our last TGIF of the month of October. Finally getting some real Fall weather today, with clear skies and 13C temps. I shall miss the 20C+ days we have had for most of this week. Such is the Circle of Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Quiet day here in The Shang. Want to watch the rest of the World Series with Houston up 1-0 in the second inning. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well, was going to watch the first game I had a chance to view of the World Series, then realized my Riders play in 20 minutes. Guess which team won?


----------



## SINC

Notch another wind for the green guys. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at yet another goofy 'traffic calming' by our city traffic department, a squirrel gets a lift on a catapult and 'You Love Bananas? Scientists Say You Should Prepare To Live Without Them'.


----------



## Dr.G.

No bananas!?!? I love a banana in the morning. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWohdwiLFbI


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there are bananas and strawberries to add some flavor to your yogurt.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Notch another wind for the green guys. :clap:


Sinc, for the past couple of years the East has been dreadful.....no winning records...yet the West almost all.....thoughts.....do we don’t know how to run football teams here?

Additionally, been watching a lot of NFL games here, boy are they collectively BORING!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, for the past couple of years the East has been dreadful.....no winning records...yet the West almost all.....thoughts.....do we don’t know how to run football teams here?
> 
> Additionally, been watching a lot of NFL games here, boy are they collectively BORING!


Well Rp, I have always thought that the centre of the universe has pretty much destroyed Canadian football in the east. Toronto the good has lusted after an NFL team for decades now to no avail, but it has convinced fans in Ontario, (less in Ottawa and Hamilton), that it is not worth supporting. That attitude seems to rub off on the coaches and team in Toronto who have no real heart in the game, unlike the teams in Ottawa and Hamilton. Combine that with the lacklustre QB play in Montreal in the years since the retirement of Anthony Calvillo and the 'lessor image' has taken hold.

Out here the CFL is highly regarded and even NFL fans (and there are many) live and die by their home CFL teams and support both brands of football. I too find the NFL version of the game rather boring, so don't watch much but the Super Bowl.

It is hard to explain, but that is how I see it at any rate.


----------



## Rps

You mean Toronto isn’t the centre of the universe?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> You mean Toronto isn’t the centre of the universe?


Something like that, yup.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there are bananas and strawberries to add some flavor to your yogurt.


I’ll have a cup or three. Series is now getting interesting don’t you think Marc. I wasn’t counting on a home loss for any of the teams. So, as they say, today is the day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’ll have a cup or three. Series is now getting interesting don’t you think Marc. I wasn’t counting on a home loss for any of the teams. So, as they say, today is the day!


True. 5 years ago today, the SF Giants swept the World Series in Detroit. 5 years!

Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> True. 5 years ago today, the SF Giants swept the World Series in Detroit. 5 years!
> 
> Coffee coming right up.


Yup happy tomes for Giant fans. Wondering if you think Bocy will be axed? Collins was done with the Mets and really not a lot he could do with that team, Giants seemed to be in the same boat. Both GMs thought this was the year but were woeful in the standings mainly due to poor replacement of injured starters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup happy tomes for Giant fans. Wondering if you think Bocy will be axed? Collins was done with the Mets and really not a lot he could do with that team, Giants seemed to be in the same boat. Both GMs thought this was the year but were woeful in the standings mainly due to poor replacement of injured starters.


Yes, 2010-2014 were happy years for Giants' fans, with three World Series titles in those five years. Last year was a bust, with Sandoval's home run in the last inning of the last game sparing them from having the worst record in all of baseball.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/sp...ghriders-falls-to-demolition/article36757973/


----------



## Moscool

All I can report is that seeing the MTL Alouettes at the McGill/Molson stadium is pretty cool. Maybe the family atmosphere doesn't do much for revenue but seeing sport while you can hear the leather being kicked and the players grunting is the way it should be...


----------



## SINC

Rp you may be interested in this note I got from son Greg today. 

WOW! We posted K.O. One month ago and we have over 26,000 plays on YouTube!! Thanks so much to everyone for supporting our original project!

https://youtu.be/Nb6EL5d5eyU


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like another pitching dual so I shall call it a night now. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Rp you may be interested in this note I got from son Greg today.



Congratulations to you and him and his group for their success.

Not my style of music, but nice to see some success for all their efforts, and yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting game if you like pitching, but it all came off the tracks in the 9th inning. Sadly, LA won.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but fresh coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a wee bit late in getting SAP up today. Had not been feeling well all afternoon and evening and didn't get to sleep until midnight.

Today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit that may pose a problem to solve. Not only had I never seen this item before, I had never even heard of such a thing. Good luck IDing this one. Also a great winter recipe for Cabbage Roll Soup and a video that still has me wondering how anyone figured out how to do a double domino.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Rp you may be interested in this note I got from son Greg today.
> 
> WOW! We posted K.O. One month ago and we have over 26,000 plays on YouTube!! Thanks so much to everyone for supporting our original project!
> 
> https://youtu.be/Nb6EL5d5eyU


Great! Tell him I bought both singles and await more.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, a wee bit late in getting SAP up today. Had not been feeling well all afternoon and evening and didn't get to sleep until midnight.
> 
> Today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit that may pose a problem to solve. Not only had I never seen this item before, I had never even heard of such a thing. Good luck IDing this one. Also a great winter recipe for Cabbage Roll Soup and a video that still has me wondering how anyone figured out how to do a double domino.


Morning all. Don my grandfather had a wood working and a metal shop. I’m sure I saw something like this when I was a kid. It was like an etching tool or a compass. Not sure if what you have is it but sure looks like it.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting game if you like pitching, but it all came off the tracks in the 9th inning. Sadly, LA won.


I would say we are back on track to home team wins. Expecting Stros to win today and the Dodgers to take 6&7.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don my grandfather had a wood working and a metal shop. I’m sure I saw something like this when I was a kid. It was like an etching tool or a compass. Not sure if what you have is it but sure looks like it.


Well, Rp, I thought it would be a tough one and apparently it is, as your guess does not ID the item. Thanks for the guess though.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Great! Tell him I bought both singles and await more.


Thanks for supporting the guys Rp, I will pass your note along.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Great! Tell him I bought both singles and await more.


Rp, I sent your comment along to Greg and he responded just now:



> *Wow that is pretty cool and I am getting close to my 50+ discount at Lawton’s! Myles Goodwyn from April Wine helped us and he’s a fan too ... turning 70 when I turn 50. Thanks for sharing the music.*


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a wee bit late in getting SAP up today. Had not been feeling well all afternoon and evening and didn't get to sleep until midnight.
> 
> Today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit that may pose a problem to solve. Not only had I never seen this item before, I had never even heard of such a thing. Good luck IDing this one. Also a great winter recipe for Cabbage Roll Soup and a video that still has me wondering how anyone figured out how to do a double domino.


Morning, Don. I think that I saw an item like this once before at my vet's office. He had a display case of old instruments vets used to use. The Whatzit pic looks like something he had on display as a "handheld venepuncture device" (had to look up the proper name of this device known as a 'fleam'). They were designed to be placed over the jugular vein of an animal and struck with the fleam stick so as not to cause a hematoma during surgery. That is all I recall from his explanation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I would say we are back on track to home team wins. Expecting Stros to win today and the Dodgers to take 6&7.


We shall see. Houston in 7 games is still my prediction.


----------



## eMacMan

A truly unique event, with a great background story:
The undead flock to Manitou Springs for annual coffin races | Colorado Springs Gazette, News

If you scroll down on the main page you'll find a photo gallery as well.
Colorado Springs News, Sports & Business | Colorado Springs Gazette, News


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> A truly unique event, with a great background story:
> The undead flock to Manitou Springs for annual coffin races | Colorado Springs Gazette, News
> 
> If you scroll down on the main page you'll find a photo gallery as well.
> Colorado Springs News, Sports & Business | Colorado Springs Gazette, News


So I guess being in a dead heat or dead last is okay?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I think that I saw an item like this once before at my vet's office. He had a display case of old instruments vets used to use. The Whatzit pic looks like something he had on display as a "handheld venepuncture device" (had to look up the proper name of this device known as a 'fleam'). They were designed to be placed over the jugular vein of an animal and struck with the fleam stick so as not to cause a hematoma during surgery. That is all I recall from his explanation.


Wow! That is it exactly. Well done! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow! That is it exactly. Well done! :clap:


Really??? At first sight I thought it was a pipe bowl cleaner. Then I thought it was something used for spark plugs. Then I remembered the display case at the vet's office. Had to do some searching for the correct name and function, but it was another lucky memory like the tie iron.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Really??? At first sight I thought it was a pipe bowl cleaner. Then I thought it was something used for spark plugs. Then I remembered the display case at the vet's office. Had to do some searching for the correct name and function, but it was another lucky memory like the tie iron.


Wow, great job Marc! Never would have thought that. Was this in the leeches and blood letting era?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow, great job Marc! Never would have thought that. Was this in the leeches and blood letting era?


Just about, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

3 years ago today...."HE'S GOT IT! And the Giants have won, they have won the World Series for the third time in five years!"


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Wow! That is it exactly. Well done! :clap:





Dr.G. said:


> Really??? At first sight I thought it was a pipe bowl cleaner. Then I thought it was something used for spark plugs. Then I remembered the display case at the vet's office. Had to do some searching for the correct name and function, but it was another lucky memory like the tie iron.



Man, one sure has to get up early to beat that Marc guy these Sundays. 

I haven't even got to todays SAP yet!! But I don't think I would have guessed correctly, just from the description here.

Well done Marc and I gather your local vet isn't still using them…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Man, one sure has to get up early to beat that Marc guy these Sundays.
> 
> I haven't even got to todays SAP yet!! But I don't think I would have guessed correctly, just from the description here.
> 
> Well done Marc and I gather your local vet isn't still using them…


Early had nothing to do with it this time, Patrick. Don posted two other speculations prior to mine, and my first guesses were way off. Something sparked my memory about the picture and the display case in the vet's office.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an older gent does his version of a well known theme song, a pole vault trick and Beware of Weed-Infused Halloween Candy, Say N.J. Officials.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the World Series game. Back and forth throughout the game ................ until Houston took advantage of last abat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Strong coffee is brewing for anyone else who stayed up late to see the World Series game last night.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Quite the World Series game. Back and forth throughout the game ................ until Houston took advantage of last abat.


Yup, nothing like a pitching duel!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, nothing like a pitching duel!:lmao::lmao:


A record number of home runs hit by both teams. More to come in the next two games as Houston takes it in 7.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I am really tired from staying up the last two nights to watch the entire games in extra innings. See you tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning and Happy Halloween all. A surprise Whatzit? today on SAP, just for Halloween day as well as a spooky video from Ray Parker Jr of Ghostbusters theme song fame. Also a look at a dog whose Halloween costume was a mop.

And if you haven't had time to carve your pumpkin yet, we've got the tools to do so this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don. Slept in late so that I could stay up late to watch the World Series from LA.

Re you Whatzit pic, I first thought it was an Aztec mask .............. then a mask from Hawaii ............... then I thought it was a Mahakala, a deity in the Buddhist faith. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning Don. Slept in late so that I could stay up late to watch the World Series from LA.
> 
> Re you Whatzit pic, I first thought it was an Aztec mask .............. then a mask from Hawaii ............... then I thought it was a Mahakala, a deity in the Buddhist faith. We shall see.


Wow Marc, you did it again, it is indeed a Mahakala. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Tonight’s game should be fun.....statistically Dodgers should win based on Home Game %, but that could be the 7 th game and if the Stros win tonight there won’t be one. While I’m a NL fan I certainly wouldn’t be upset if the Stros win, this series really has the two best teams in it.

You know I was thinking the double wild card might have been a factor but not, I think I still like the idea though. What I wonder about is how and hell did we get baseball into November........


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow Marc, you did it again, it is indeed a Mahakala. :clap:


Well, it was my third guess ............. and I dated a girl of the Buddhist faith in college, and she taught me about their deities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Tonight’s game should be fun.....statistically Dodgers should win based on Home Game %, but that could be the 7 th game and if the Stros win tonight there won’t be one. While I’m a NL fan I certainly wouldn’t be upset if the Stros win, this series really has the two best teams in it.
> 
> You know I was thinking the double wild card might have been a factor but not, I think I still like the idea though. What I wonder about is how and hell did we get baseball into November........


It will be a fun game .............. if Houston crushes LA. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

A smile for you....

An banjo player (who had way too much to drink )
is driving home from the city one night and his car is weaving and swerving all over the road.

A cop pulls him over. 
"So," says the cop to the driver, "Where have ya been tonight?" 

" Why, I've been to my favorite pub . . . of course," slurs the plastered banjo player. 

" Well," says the cop, "it looks like you've had quite a few to drink this evening." 

"You don't know the half of it." the drunk says with a smile. 

"Did you know," says the cop, "that a few intersections back, your wife fell out of your car?" 

"Oh, thank heavens," sighs the drunk. 

"For a minute there, I thought I'd gone deaf."


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Wow Marc, you did it again, it is indeed a Mahakala. :clap:



As I said a few days ago, one sure has to get up early out west here to beat Marc with his correct Whatzit? answers. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

A seasonal smile...

Last Hallowe’en I tossed a boomerang at a ghost........I knew it would come back to haunt me!


----------



## pm-r

> What I wonder about is how and hell did we get baseball into November........


And maybe add hockey onto that list that's going on and on and on well into the Summer months.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> And maybe add hockey onto that list that's going on and on and on well into the Summer months.


Yuppers! I remember working on a service project in June and the Cup was still being played for......somehow when it’s 80f outside one looses the hockey spirit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A smile for you....
> 
> An banjo player (who had way too much to drink )
> is driving home from the city one night and his car is weaving and swerving all over the road.
> 
> A cop pulls him over.
> "So," says the cop to the driver, "Where have ya been tonight?"
> 
> " Why, I've been to my favorite pub . . . of course," slurs the plastered banjo player.
> 
> " Well," says the cop, "it looks like you've had quite a few to drink this evening."
> 
> "You don't know the half of it." the drunk says with a smile.
> 
> "Did you know," says the cop, "that a few intersections back, your wife fell out of your car?"
> 
> "Oh, thank heavens," sighs the drunk.
> 
> "For a minute there, I thought I'd gone deaf."


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> As I said a few days ago, one sure has to get up early out west here to beat Marc with his correct Whatzit? answers.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, I made my guesses at 11:23AM, and it took me three tries at that. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A seasonal smile...
> 
> Last Hallowe’en I tossed a boomerang at a ghost........I knew it would come back to haunt me!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And maybe add hockey onto that list that's going on and on and on well into the Summer months.


Sad, but all too true, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

The kids are non-stop this evening. Great homemade costumes.


----------



## Dr.G.

10PM and the last of the Trick or Treaters have left the area. Big turnout tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The kids are non-stop this evening. Great homemade costumes.


We had a bout a dozen kids, but that is double what we had last year. Those who did come though were sure having fun. A far cry from three decades ago when we had over 200 show up every year.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a beauty video of Hummingbirds, a couple of Russian ladies tackle an escalator and Heart Surgery Survival Chances 'Better In The Afternoon'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well Verlander pitched a good game, but Houston just did not get any big hits that scored any runs for him.  Still, Houston in 7.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready for those up and about at this hour. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee hits the spot this morning. My snow removal couple's contract starts today and runs til March 31. Appropriately enough, they have walks and driveways waiting to be cleaned this morning after last night's snowfall on top of that of yesterday and more in the forecast for today. Winter has indeed arrived here.


----------



## eMacMan

We've got about 4 inches overnight. According to EC should let up sometime Sunday

May start off the year by having to hire a bobcat guy.XX) Hope the power stays on!


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> We've got about 4 inches overnight. According to EC should let up sometime Sunday
> 
> May start off the year by having to hire a bobcat guy.XX) Hope the power stays on!


Ouch! No snow here but it has hit some spots on the UPA......hoping not to see any until January..


----------



## Rps

Well I predicted a game 7 in the series with a Dodger’s win, but really I think tonight will be a coin flip. For those who read here, if you are not a baseball fan, check out tonight’s game....you might like it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee hits the spot this morning. My snow removal couple's contract starts today and runs til March 31. Appropriately enough, they have walks and driveways waiting to be cleaned this morning after last night's snowfall on top of that of yesterday and more in the forecast for today. Winter has indeed arrived here.


Do you not get snow after March 31st ? Snow removal already!!!  I was just outside in my shorts and a tee shirt watching the doxies chase leaves that are now falling and blowing around the garden. Still, we do get some snow after April 1st here in Lunenburg, so I guess it is all relative.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We've got about 4 inches overnight. According to EC should let up sometime Sunday
> 
> May start off the year by having to hire a bobcat guy.XX) Hope the power stays on!




Bonne chance, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I predicted a game 7 in the series with a Dodger’s win, but really I think tonight will be a coin flip. For those who read here, if you are not a baseball fan, check out tonight’s game....you might like it.


I agree. Sadly, I thought that Verlander pitched well enough to put it to bed ...... if only he had more hitting support.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see that Alberta voted to keep changing the clocks every 6 months rather than to join SK in keeping time the way it is now.


----------



## Dr.G.

November 1, 2010 -- a day SF Giants fans will never ever forget. For the first time in 52 years the Giants won the World Series. I recall the moment well.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I agree. Sadly, I thought that Verlander pitched well enough to put it to bed ...... if only he had more hitting support.


This has been a strange series in that it’s not about the pitching but the hitting. Go back to the Yankee series, I thought CC pitched well, it is just that both teams have guys who can hit. It doesn’t matter how good your pitching is if you got two or three guys who come up with big hits. Watch the corners tonight, all balls will be below the knees and they still will get whacked. They might as well settle this by a home run derby. Not sure who will win but what are your thoughts ..... 9th inning home run or a blow out? To be honest it’s up in the air.......you could call this the basketball series, weird but I like it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This has been a strange series in that it’s not about the pitching but the hitting. Go back to the Yankee series, I thought CC pitched well, it is just that both teams have guys who can hit. It doesn’t matter how good your pitching is if you got two or three guys who come up with big hits. Watch the corners tonight, all balls will be below the knees and they still will get whacked. They might as well settle this by a home run derby. Not sure who will win but what are your thoughts ..... 9th inning home run or a blow out? To be honest it’s up in the air.......you could call this the basketball series, weird but I like it.


My hope is for Houston to win, but my prediction is for the team with the best bull pen pitching will win it. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee hits the spot this morning. My snow removal couple's contract starts today and runs til March 31. Appropriately enough, they have walks and driveways waiting to be cleaned this morning after last night's snowfall on top of that of yesterday and more in the forecast for today. Winter has indeed arrived here.


Will your streets start to get icy, or does the St. A. crews keep them safe?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Will your streets start to get icy, or does the St. A. crews keep them safe?


They only clean our residential streets when the depth of snow pack reaches 10 cm, an improvement of the previous amount of 15 cm upgraded two years back. Last year that resulted in a single removal of snow from residential streets. Before we started wasting tax dollars a decade ago, the street were cleaned after a snowfall of 10 cm or more. It sucks now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They only clean our residential streets when the depth of snow pack reaches 10 cm, an improvement of the previous amount of 15 cm upgraded two years back. Last year that resulted in a single removal of snow from residential streets. Before we started wasting tax dollars a decade ago, the street were cleaned after a snowfall of 10 cm or more. It sucks now.


Wow. With your cold temps, any melting could result in ice buildup overnight, making for dangerous driving conditions in some parts of St. A. during the day. I would think that this would be a priority over making those safe-zones at the intersections of some streets. I don't fully understand the rationale of these zones, but I looks like a gathering place for people to cross a street, but it also makes cars turning and driving through difficult, which puts pedestrians at greater risk of getting hit. Here, as in St. John's, if there was a white walkway pained on the two corners, even with no stop sign, a person had to stop for someone crossing the street. This kept traffic moving and walkers responsible to making sure a driver saw them before they took off across the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, we all do here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are going well so far for Houston. Hopefully, as I previously posted, their relief pitchers will come through and keep the lid down on the coffin. We shall see.

Until tomorrow, take Life easy, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video Rolling Stones - Paint It Black - Gayageum version by Luna. Also a dog says cheese and a short speech by Donald Trump.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Stayed up until 1AM my time to watch the end of the World Series, and I was not disappointed. Luckily, Houston got some hitting early in the game and good relief pitching at the end of the game.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Well baseballs done. Marc you got your wish. Good for Houston! It’s nice when one of the best teams wins...they certainly played fun games to watch. The Dodgers need to review their pitching I think.....don’t think it was the manager’s fault, I think they didn’t have the horses for that game. But you are right after the 4th it settled down. Baseball is a cruel mistress, the Giants, Mets, even my Braves were slotted for greatness then the wheels feel off. The Red Sox, Yanks, Cleveland all done early. Oh well on to hockey for me.


----------



## Rps

Don thought this was pretty cool. Maybe SAP worthy

Tiles That Generate Energy When People Walk Over Them Are Totally Lit


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Well baseballs done. Marc you got your wish. Good for Houston! It’s nice when one of the best teams wins...they certainly played fun games to watch. The Dodgers need to review their pitching I think.....don’t think it was the manager’s fault, I think they didn’t have the horses for that game. But you are right after the 4th it settled down. Baseball is a cruel mistress, the Giants, Mets, even my Braves were slotted for greatness then the wheels feel off. The Red Sox, Yanks, Cleveland all done early. Oh well on to hockey for me.


My wish was for the Giants to win a 4th World Series this decade, and NOT to finish with one of the worst record in club history.

Go Rangers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> My wish was for the Giants to win a 4th World Series this decade, and NOT to finish with one of the worst record in club history.
> 
> Go Rangers!!!!!!!!!


To be fair, I that’s the word, the Giants had a tonne of injuries this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> To be fair, I that’s the word, the Giants had a tonne of injuries this year.


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems strange not to be waiting for a ball game to start. Still, it is Nov. 2nd.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a little kid who can climb, a visit to a high tech dairy farm and China invents a new way to grow rice in salt water.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a little kid who can climb, a visit to a high tech dairy farm and China invents a new way to grow rice in salt water.


Morning, Don. Saw that new way to grow rice on your FB post. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Hard to believe that we are here in Nov. already. At least here in Lunenburg, with 16C temps, it feels like Spring.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Saw that new way to grow rice on your FB post. Amazing.


I used that piece because I immediately thought about the potential to end or at least help ease world hunger.


----------



## eMacMan

Third day of snow. So far about a 15 inch accumulation. Just took an aspirin, and am hoping the temp comes up a bit from the current -14, before I shovel yet another six inches.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> Third day of snow. So far about a 15 inch accumulation. Just took an aspirin, and am hoping the temp comes up a bit from the current -14, before I shovel yet another six inches.


Wow! Bob I don’t know if I could handle that much snow in so short a time. I remember a winter in Bowmanville where the snow never went away...I actually had no place to put it when I shoveled my driveway..... I’m thinking warmer weather would be good, but not to quick a rise .... would you get flooding?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I used that piece because I immediately thought about the potential to end or at least help ease world hunger.


Yes, it's an amazing discovery and could truly help to end most of the world's hunger crisis.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Third day of snow. So far about a 15 inch accumulation. Just took an aspirin, and am hoping the temp comes up a bit from the current -14, before I shovel yet another six inches.


 Stay safe, mon ami. I thought you had a snow clearing contract to do the heavy lifting? At least with frigid temps like that the snow is not wet and heavy. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow! Bob I don’t know if I could handle that much snow in so short a time. I remember a winter in Bowmanville where the snow never went away...I actually had no place to put it when I shoveled my driveway..... I’m thinking warmer weather would be good, but not to quick a rise .... would you get flooding?


I recall that in a nine day period, St. John's got hit with over five feet of snow. There was not a snow blower to be had in the whole region. Luckily, I bought one the year before. That was the winter of 2000-01 when St. John's received 638cm of snow from Nov. until June. XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/re...eglobeandmail.com&cmpid=rss1&click=sf_globefb

Maybe SK has the right idea and AB was on to something???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Having an early morning tomorrow. Deborah and I shall be going across the island to Wolfville for their Farmer's Market. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Having an early morning tomorrow. Deborah and I shall be going across the island to Wolfville for their Farmer's Market. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Island?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP al look at change in our video, a rough ride in a tub boat and The Best Way To Cook Chicken Breasts.

Also don't forget to turn back your clocks tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Island?


This is what people say when they cross the province of NS from East to West. Strange, I agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us get up and about on this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This is what people say when they cross the province of NS from East to West. Strange, I agree.


Ah, for a minute there I thought you thought you were back in St. John's.


----------



## Rps

Talk about memory lane. I remember Burger Chef, there was one not too far from my grandparents home in Scarborough......15 cent burgers....that was a long time ago. And, I bought my parents a radio toilet paper holder as a Christmas gift one year when I was very young.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, for a minute there I thought you thought you were back in St. John's.


No way!!!!!! Too cold there these days. Deborah and I just returned from a short day trip to the Annapolis Valley to pick up various items at the Wolfville Farmer's Market. The leaves are at their height of changing colors this weekend, which is much later than usual.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP al look at change in our video, a rough ride in a tub boat and The Best Way To Cook Chicken Breasts.
> 
> Also don't forget to turn back your clocks tonight.



I loved the nostalgic memories video and the Zen Teachings but was also quite surprised to learn the Poles had created their own decrypting device:


> The bomba, or bomba kryptologiczna (Polish for "bomb" or "cryptologic bomb") was a special-purpose machine designed about October 1938 by Polish Cipher Bureau cryptologist Marian Rejewski to break German Enigma-machine ciphers.


?? Question???: In the SAP NEWS From The St. Albert Legion section it lists:
_Thursday

Beer ponies $7.00
Beer pints $4.24_

What is a beer ponie???

Everything I could find said it was a very small bottle which I doubt when it's being sold for almost double the price of a pint of beer. 

Or is it some unique Alberta/Edmonton expression/description????


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Wish I had found this one a few days back for Marc and Rp:

How do you handle an elephant with three balls?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a nifty trick with a band aid in our video, a motorcycle jumps a highway and Four Ways That Falling Back From Daylight Saving Time Can Kill You.

And yes, it is Sunday and there is a Whatzit. See if you can ID today's strange looking little critter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a nifty trick with a band aid in our video, a motorcycle jumps a highway and Four Ways That Falling Back From Daylight Saving Time Can Kill You.
> 
> And yes, it is Sunday and there is a Whatzit. See if you can ID today's strange looking little critter.


Morning, Don. I think that I know the name of that "little critter", but I shall wait for later in the day to post my speculation to allow others a chance. 

Liked that band-aid hack. And yes, there are ways that "falling back" in time can kill you.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Wish I had found this one a few days back for Marc and Rp:
> 
> How do you handle an elephant with three balls?


Yeah, would have been a good joke in the Yankee series as well.

Don, since we are fans I thought this interesting....we dropped a notch or so, probably the East was the cause....especially Toronto.

CHART: The highest-attendance sports leagues in the world - Business Insider


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a nifty trick with a band aid in our video, a motorcycle jumps a highway and Four Ways That Falling Back From Daylight Saving Time Can Kill You.
> 
> And yes, it is Sunday and there is a Whatzit. See if you can ID today's strange looking little critter.


Hi Don, is that a jerboa?


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazon wants to leave packages in your home, Walmart will put groceries in your fridge - Business - CBC News

An interesting concept. Not sure how the doxies and Molly would react, however.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Amazon wants to leave packages in your home, Walmart will put groceries in your fridge - Business - CBC News
> 
> An interesting concept. Not sure how the doxies and Molly would react, however.


Okay, so all we need to do is get Amazon or Walmart to pay for them and we’re all set 😀😀😀


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Wish I had found this one a few days back for Marc and Rp:
> 
> How do you handle an elephant with three balls?


Hmmm, no ideas on this, eh? 

You walk him and pitch to the giraffe of course!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Hmmm, no ideas on this, eh?
> 
> You walk him and pitch to the giraffe of course!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I loved the nostalgic memories video and the Zen Teachings but was also quite surprised to learn the Poles had created their own decrypting device:
> 
> 
> ?? Question???: In the SAP NEWS From The St. Albert Legion section it lists:
> _Thursday
> 
> Beer ponies $7.00
> Beer pints $4.24_
> 
> What is a beer ponie???
> 
> Everything I could find said it was a very small bottle which I doubt when it's being sold for almost double the price of a pint of beer.
> 
> Or is it some unique Alberta/Edmonton expression/description????
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well Patrick, that is a good question. Draught beer in Alberta is sold by the pint (20 oz.) and usually costs about $5.50 for domestic beer. You can also order a half pint for $3.00 or so served in a 10 oz glass.

But you can also buy jug of beer as it is called in a pub, (officially called a pitcher of beer by the ALCB) which contains 64 oz holding 3 pints and a teeny bit usually costing about $13.50. Although meant to be shared by two or three people, you do see guys come in with a book and order a jug and consume it while they read for a couple of hours. Not liking warm beer, I would never do this, but I digress.

As for the ponie, or more commonly spelled pony, that is a 'pony jug' or half a pitcher, and retains the same shape as the 64 oz. pitcher, but holding just 30 oz.

As an aside, you can also purchase growlers and half growlers of draught beer in beer stores. The large being 64 oz, and the half 30 oz. I do this quite often to try out different types of beers from craft breweries. You have to buy the glass container for $5 or $3 and wash them yourself to be refilled. They have a screw cap and when filled at the store a strip of tape is placed across the cap and down the sides of the glass jug which is dated as sold by what store. This is a seal that cannot be broken while under transport in your vehicle, only at home. If broken while in the car you are deemed to be carrying open liquor by the police and fined.

https://www.liquordepot.ca/Beer/Growler-Bar


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Well Patrick, that is a good question. Draught beer in Alberta is sold by the pint (20 oz.) and usually costs about $5.50 for domestic beer. You can also order a half pint for $3.00 or so served in a 10 oz glass.
> 
> But you can also buy jug of beer as it is called in a pub, (officially called a pitcher of beer by the ALCB) which contains 64 oz holding 3 pints and a teeny bit usually costing about $13.50. Although meant to be shared by two or three people, you do see guys come in with a book and order a jug and consume it while they read for a couple of hours. Not liking warm beer, I would never do this, but I digress.
> 
> As for the ponie, or more commonly spelled pony, that is a 'pony jug' or half a pitcher, and retains the same shape as the 64 oz. pitcher, but holding just 30 oz.
> 
> As an aside, you can also purchase growlers and half growlers of draught beer in beer stores. The large being 64 oz, and the half 30 oz. I do this quite often to try out different types of beers from craft breweries. You have to buy the glass container for $5 or $3 and wash them yourself to be refilled. They have a screw cap and when filled at the store a strip of tape is placed across the cap and down the sides of the glass jug which is dated as sold by what store. This is a seal that cannot be broken while under transport in your vehicle, only at home. If broken while in the car you are deemed to be carrying open liquor by the police and fined.
> 
> https://www.liquordepot.ca/Beer/Growler-Bar


Times have changed. When I lived in Edmonton many many years ago I used to go to Eskie games and I think the Edmonton Inn had draft at 25 cents a glass prior to kickoff.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Times have changed. When I lived in Edmonton many many years ago I used to go to Eskie games and I think the Edmonton Inn had draft at 25 cents a glass prior to kickoff.


Back when I lived in Wallaceburg in your neck of the woods in the early 1970s, a 7 oz glass of draught there was a dime. Bet that has changed now as well!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back when I lived in Wallaceburg in your neck of the woods in the early 1970s, a 7 oz glass of draught there was a dime. Bet that has changed now as well!


Was able to buy my first legal beer back in 1969 (the legal drinking age in NY State was 21 at the time). I could not buy beer before then, vote before then .............. all I could do is be drafted and go to Vietnam before then. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, no ideas on this, eh?
> 
> You walk him and pitch to the giraffe of course!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, so all we need to do is get Amazon or Walmart to pay for them and we’re all set


:clap::clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a nifty trick with a band aid in our video, a motorcycle jumps a highway and Four Ways That Falling Back From Daylight Saving Time Can Kill You.
> 
> And yes, it is Sunday and there is a Whatzit. See if you can ID today's strange looking little critter.



I haven't finished todays SAP nor changing all our clocks AND watches later today… but I'll say that little Whatzit? critter has to be:
A Macrotis, or Bilbie, or rabbit-bandicoot. Same animal but just different names it seems.

Yes, I had to seek on-line help and peeked a bit. 

- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

_



As for the ponie, or more commonly spelled pony, that is a 'pony jug' or half a pitcher, and retains the same shape as the 64 oz. pitcher, but holding just 30 oz.

Click to expand...

_
Thanks for the info and a fair amount for even this old beer drinker to consume by himself these days. No problem several years ago. ;-)

And yes, a parlor/pub draught glass of beer was $ .25 in the early '60s, then I think they changed the glass size and then started jacking up the price.

I can't recall what a pitcher of beer cost back then but it seemed more common to just have multiple glasses on the terrytowel tablecloth covered table if they didn't use the small red/white checkerboard oilskin type tablecloths.

And, oh yes, the ladies and/or escorts(males) had their own section and doorway that had to be used. And I think just the ladies could also order a small glass of beer, maybe 6oz± or so.

How things and times have changed eh???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I haven't finished todays SAP nor changing all our clocks AND watches later today… but I'll say that little Whatzit? critter has to be:
> A Macrotis, or Bilbie, or rabbit-bandicoot. Same animal but just different names it seems.
> 
> Yes, I had to seek on-line help and peeked a bit.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


A rabbit-bandicoot was what I was going to post, but I knew it to be correct at 6AM since my son did a project on this endangered creature ............... and wanted one for Christmas. I figured I had the early morning advantage so I let it go to others. Good speculation, Patrick. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

530PM and we are in total darkness outside.


----------



## SINC

Yep. it was dark here at 5. Such is winter in Alberta.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a heartwarming dog story, puppies on a swing and a bear with a huge tongue gets help.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a heartwarming dog story, puppies on a swing and a bear with a huge tongue gets help.


Cute pups on the swing. Loved the dog story ............ very true for our four dogs except the part that "I will listen to you".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for coffee but I shall have some ready when you are ready to face the new day.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and the sun finally came out at 4PM. Took some pics of the doxies, Molly, and the flowers which are still blooming in Deborah's garden.


----------



## Rps

It’s like summer! We’re sunny and 7c. Had tonnes of rain the last two days, we seemed to weather the storm this time. My son tells me that Ottawa got flooded this week......seems to be the year for rain in some areas.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, right. And here we sit with wind chills in the -20s for the past few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It’s like summer! We’re sunny and 7c. Had tonnes of rain the last two days, we seemed to weather the storm this time. My son tells me that Ottawa got flooded this week......seems to be the year for rain in some areas.


We had a great deal of rain this morning and early afternoon, Rp, but that is all past now. So long as I don't have to shovel snow, I am fine. Still wearing shorts and just a tee shirt outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, right. And here we sit with wind chills in the -20s for the past few days.


XX) Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## eMacMan

Sunday we finally managed to escape if only to the grocery store. Supplies were getting low. Today nice and sunny but still a bit on the minus side of zero. Got out on the highway to be greeted by a 13¢/litre rise in gas prices. Not sure what that's all about as the dollar has fallen a penny or 2 over the past few weeks indicating that oil prices are probably down as well.

Thankfully the tank is nearly full, maybe I can wait this round out.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Sunday we finally managed to escape if only to the grocery store. Supplies were getting low. Today nice and sunny but still a bit on the minus side of zero. Got out on the highway to be greeted by a 13¢/litre rise in gas prices. Not sure what that's all about as the dollar has fallen a penny or 2 over the past few weeks indicating that oil prices are probably down as well.
> 
> Thankfully the tank is nearly full, maybe I can wait this round out.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Stay warm and safe, Bob. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a women does not like being scared, why can owls fly so silently and a warning courtesy of Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was good advice from Rp. I have heard it before re cats, but not children.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to start you on your way this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I was up at 1:30 and finished up about 4:30 but could not get back to sleep. I offered to take Crystal's truck in for an oil change this morning as she wants to leave Thursday for some R & R in Canmore while she has five days off. She will take our Suzuki to work today while I take hers to the garage and wait while they change the oil and service it this morning at 8:00.

Will have some brekkie first and head back to bed when I get home about 9:00.

Crystal has been swamped with an unusual problem at her school as the VP. A kid in the special needs class has diphtheria and exposed a number of kids and teachers in a class of seven students. Alberta Health Services are heavily involved and have taken control of the actions at the school now.

They wanted to keep it quiet to avoid any panic, but one mother called in the CBC, link here:

Diphtheria case confirmed at Edmonton elementary school - Edmonton - CBC News

All thanks to yet another mother who is against vaccinating her children and unlike the measles or mumps, this disease is very serious stuff. This of course means that Crystal has also been exposed as have Ann and I now. A wee bit unnerving to say the least.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I was up at 1:30 and finished up about 4:30 but could not get back to sleep. I offered to take Crystal's truck in for an oil change this morning as she wants to leave Thursday for some R & R in Canmore while she has five days off. She will take our Suzuki to work today while I take hers to the garage and wait while they change the oil and service it this morning at 8:00.
> 
> Will have some brekkie first and head back to bed when I get home about 9:00.
> 
> Crystal has been swamped with an unusual problem at her school as the VP. A kid in the special needs class has diphtheria and exposed a number of kids and teachers in a class of seven students. Alberta Health Services are heavily involved and have taken control of the actions at the school now.
> 
> They wanted to keep it quiet to avoid any panic, but one mother called in the CBC, link here:
> 
> Diphtheria case confirmed at Edmonton elementary school - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> All thanks to yet another mother who is against vaccinating her children and unlike the measles or mumps, this disease is very serious stuff. This of course means that Crystal has also been exposed as have Ann and I now. A wee bit unnerving to say the least.


Couple of thoughts here. If the vaccines are really effective how does this put vaccinated children at risk?

Diphtheria is extremely rare. Did the non-vaccinated child contract it from a recently vaccinated schoolmate who shed the live bacteria courtesy of the vaccination?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I was up at 1:30 and finished up about 4:30 but could not get back to sleep. I offered to take Crystal's truck in for an oil change this morning as she wants to leave Thursday for some R & R in Canmore while she has five days off. She will take our Suzuki to work today while I take hers to the garage and wait while they change the oil and service it this morning at 8:00.
> 
> Will have some brekkie first and head back to bed when I get home about 9:00.
> 
> Crystal has been swamped with an unusual problem at her school as the VP. A kid in the special needs class has diphtheria and exposed a number of kids and teachers in a class of seven students. Alberta Health Services are heavily involved and have taken control of the actions at the school now.
> 
> They wanted to keep it quiet to avoid any panic, but one mother called in the CBC, link here:
> 
> Diphtheria case confirmed at Edmonton elementary school - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> All thanks to yet another mother who is against vaccinating her children and unlike the measles or mumps, this disease is very serious stuff. This of course means that Crystal has also been exposed as have Ann and I now. A wee bit unnerving to say the least.


Wow, that is an amazing story, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Halladay, nicknamed Doc, was with the Jays from 1998-2009, winning 148 games and the 2003 Cy Young Award as the American League's best pitcher. He won the National League Cy Young Award in 2010 after being traded to the Philadelphia Phillies in December 2009.

This past June he was inducted into the Canadian Baseball Hall of Fame."

Blue Jays great Roy Halladay killed in plane crash - CBC Sports - Baseball - MLB

How sad. I always liked him as a person and a pitcher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a neglected pony, a fish that can jump through a hoop and Want Successful Kids? Let Them Play.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Quiet day here in The Shang. I have a fresh pot of herbal tea brewing if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all today on SAP a gif showing how to fold a napkin Christmas tree and a video, 1996 Honda Accord - A guy makes a YouTube commercial to sell his girl friend's car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing on this nippy Thursday morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We are supposed to get a cold snap this week.....might even see the S word. I’ve been trying to clean out my lesson plans and files, but they are hard to get rid of......they seem like old friends who you just don’t want to part with. Marc, you must have gone through this phase a few times in your career. I’ll probably wake up one morning and just dump the whole thing in the recycle bin.....but not today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We are supposed to get a cold snap this week.....might even see the S word. I’ve been trying to clean out my lesson plans and files, but they are hard to get rid of......they seem like old friends who you just don’t want to part with. Marc, you must have gone through this phase a few times in your career. I’ll probably wake up one morning and just dump the whole thing in the recycle bin.....but not today.


Yes, when I moved here to Lunenburg, I recycled loads of paper into the recycle bin. I kept a few of my beloved handouts, but the rest went on to posterity. Such is the Circle of Life as a teacher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow morning for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP two videos, first of The Last Post played on the violin and then a firestorm tornado that is man made. Also a look at men and women and a dog helps out a cat with a cup stuck on its head.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that video clip of her playing The Last Post played on the violin was beautiful. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. I am off for yoga now so will brew some fresh later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from yoga. A very interesting and uplifting experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another quiet day here in The Shang. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Yep, not because one does not want to check in, but rather one does not have the time near a computer. The more retired I get, the less time I seem to have for online pursuits. Odd that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, not because one does not want to check in, but rather one does not have the time near a computer. The more retired I get, the less time I seem to have for online pursuits. Odd that.


Yes, a strange situation. Guess I should stay on as a teleprofessor. I might have two courses in the Winter semester. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a special video for Remembrance Day, Return To Vimy that you will be sure to enjoy, a dog has the zoomies and the 10 Most Famous Bridges In The World.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a special video for Remembrance Day, Return To Vimy that you will be sure to enjoy, a dog has the zoomies and the 10 Most Famous Bridges In The World.


Morning, Don. An interesting colorized NFB clip from WWI. 

Molly has those sorts of zoomies ............... all over the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game today. At 2C and sunny, it shall be a cold day of remembrance down at the Lunenburg War Memorial. Later.


----------



## Rps

we’re cold here today. I actually saw the S word the other night, but we will soon head up to double digits this week...thank goodness. Awaiting the big game this Sunday, can you guess which team I’m rooting for......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> we’re cold here today. I actually saw the S word the other night, but we will soon head up to double digits this week...thank goodness. Awaiting the big game this Sunday, can you guess which team I’m rooting for......


Given the hint, I would say the Riders off hand, although the Esks use green too.

My teams in the two semi finals tomorrow will be my Riders at 11:00 MST and my second western team, the Bombers at 2:00.

Lemme see now, six straight hours of football = ? beers.

Best I make a trip to the beer store today! 

Grey Cup prediction: *Riders versus Stamps*.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, that’s a good choice, but history is not on a “crossover’” side. I think I’d be putting a few bob on a Calgary/ Argos final...I might even place an extra bit on an Argo’s win.....34 - 27.


----------



## eMacMan

I am wondering about Calgary. They were practically no shows for their last three games. Throw in the bye and the likelihood of a blizzard at McMahon, they could be headed south with their golf clubs when the Grey Cup rolls around.


----------



## Rps

Hi Bob, there is some truth to that but the CFL has always been a two season league, at least to me. We get the regular season over with just to play the GC. I think Calgary might surprise you in Season 2.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just returned from seeing a matinee showing of Murder on the Orient Express with Deborah. I liked this version better than the original. However, knowing the ending before hand took some of the mystery out of the who-done-it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Alberta family taken in naked kidnapping case were frightened, want answers - Canada - CBC News

Don, luckily you are north of Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Turns out two families who belong to the same church and knew each other were trippin' on some whacky tea. Go figure!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit that may give you a hard time guessing, Poetry Corner and dog time change courtesy of Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit that may give you a hard time guessing, Poetry Corner and dog time change courtesy of Rp.


Morning, Don. Rp is correct re Dog time change . . . especially for our dogs. Slowly, I am trying to get them to realize that 6AM is their feeding time ................ NOT 5AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


Morning all. Slightly warmer here today 4C but we could hit double digits by the end of the week.....hopefully. It’s been a treat, again, this year as I do not have to rake leaves. When I lived in Bowmanville we usually had 40 bags of the things.....ahhhhh fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Slightly warmer here today 4C but we could hit double digits by the end of the week.....hopefully. It’s been a treat, again, this year as I do not have to rake leaves. When I lived in Bowmanville we usually had 40 bags of the things.....ahhhhh fall.


Morning, Rp. Care for some of your BT coffee???

We still have leaves on the trees, so I have not considered raking yet. What I do is to rake the leaves into small piles and then mow over all of them for mulch.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Care for some of your BT coffee???
> 
> We still have leaves on the trees, so I have not considered raking yet. What I do is to rake the leaves into small piles and then mow over all of them for mulch.


I tried that one year, but 40 leaf bags made it difficult. 

I will be clearing out my lesson plans today while watching the football games....good distraction. I am thinking about writing again ... I have in mind a grammar book for ESL learners....I always thought that my students needed an expanding journal to cover grammar points as they flowed through the levels...... whether at the Y or at St. Clair I could see the need for it. Often I saw my students seeing lessons as discrete rather then interconnected.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit that may give you a hard time guessing, … … …



Hard to believe but it seems todays Whatzit? is a photo of blood clot crystals magnified under a microscope.

Strange what nature can do and does.

I wonder what they would look like for those like myself taking a Warfarin preventative for a blood clotting thinner???



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hard to believe but it seems todays Whatzit? is a photo of blood clot crystals magnified under a microscope.
> 
> Strange what nature can do and does.
> 
> I wonder what they would look like for those like myself taking a Warfarin preventative for a blood clotting thinner???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yep, exactly!


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Hard to believe but it seems todays Whatzit? is a photo of blood clot crystals magnified under a microscope.
> 
> Strange what nature can do and does.
> 
> I wonder what they would look like for those like myself taking a Warfarin preventative for a blood clotting thinner???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Not sure but I would hate to be on Warfarin and having to do the Glucose test strip thing. More bruises on the finger tips than one could count.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Not sure but I would hate to be on Warfarin and having to do the Glucose test strip thing. More bruises on the finger tips than one could count.


I was on Warfarin after my heart attacks, but they took me off and I have been on a full 325 mg coated aspirin a day instead now for nearly 20 years which is far easier to take and deal with.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Not sure but I would hate to be on Warfarin and having to do the Glucose test strip thing. More bruises on the finger tips than one could count.


No problem, in fact my wife used her machine/strips to do a test on me the other day.

They want an INR blood test done every two weeks to make sure my dosage is correct and within the allowable recommended range.




SINC said:


> I was on Warfarin after my heart attacks, but they took me off and I have been on a full 325 mg coated aspirin a day instead now for nearly 20 years which is far easier to take and deal with.



ASA and other medications can act also as a blood thinner as well, but they can have some negative affects on some people, but one should have a periodic blood test as well I'm told to check the clotting level of one's blood. You sure don't want to bleed excessively internally. Not good for one's lifespan.

_Daily aspirin therapy: Understand the benefits and risks_
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...depth/daily-aspirin-therapy/art-20046797?pg=2

Best to check with on'e doctor of course.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> We still have leaves on the trees, so I have not considered raking yet. What I do is to rake the leaves into small piles and then mow over all of them for mulch.





> I tried that one year, but 40 leaf bags made it difficult.



If you can compost and have a 'weed-eater', then you can put the leaves into a large garbage can and then chop them up with the weed-sacker and then dump them into the compost bin. And easy to make with a few pieces of lumber and some wire mesh.

Amazing how small a bunch of leaves can go when mulched that way. Even if one doesn't have a compost pile or bin.


----------



## pm-r

@*marc*
_



We still have leaves on the trees, so I have not considered raking yet. What I do is to rake the leaves into small piles and then mow over all of them for mulch.

Click to expand...

_Marc, how's this rather than raking or blowing them all over the place — use a pressure washer with a wide fan nozzle:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Rc3dctTBm0&ab_channel=1027ronlee
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UFvGwGbGK0&ab_channel=UhBuddy


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @*marc*
> 
> 
> Marc, how's this rather than raking or blowing them all over the place — use a pressure washer with a wide fan nozzle:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Rc3dctTBm0&ab_channel=1027ronlee
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UFvGwGbGK0&ab_channel=UhBuddy


We don't have that many leaves, Patrick. I just put the bagger on the back of the lawn mower and collect the leaves that way. Then, I place it around certain bushes or trees as mulch.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> No problem, in fact my wife used her machine/strips to do a test on me the other day.
> 
> They want an INR blood test done every two weeks to make sure my dosage is correct and within the allowable recommended range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASA and other medications can act also as a blood thinner as well, but they can have some negative affects on some people, but one should have a periodic blood test as well I'm told to check the clotting level of one's blood. You sure don't want to bleed excessively internally. Not good for one's lifespan.
> 
> _Daily aspirin therapy: Understand the benefits and risks_
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...depth/daily-aspirin-therapy/art-20046797?pg=2
> 
> Best to check with on'e doctor of course.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yep, blood is checked regularly for that very reason without an issue since I began in August of 2000. 

And yes, I do bleed a little longer than most when cut. But note that it is a COATED aspirin.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a mountain bike run like you have never seen before and is that Trump we see in a dog's ear?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is ready on this chilly morning. First morning here in Lunenburg with some real frost on the ground. 1C now and sunny so it shall not last long.


----------



## Rps

morning all. Next week should be fun, but I think the Argos might prevail. In case some of the readers here are not football fans, I can say that the CFL divisional games were better than most of the NFL games yesterday. I would also like to put in my baseball prediction....the Atlanta Braves will win the World Series by 2020! Watch it happen.


----------



## Rps

Speaking of cute.......https://youtu.be/ao_CaVH5WGg


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> morning all. Next week should be fun, but I think the Argos might prevail. In case some of the readers here are not football fans, I can say that the CFL divisional games were better than most of the NFL games yesterday. I would also like to put in my baseball prediction....the Atlanta Braves will win the World Series by 2020! Watch it happen.


Especially if you're a Broncos fan. That slaughter was too painful to watch for very long.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> Especially if you're a Broncos fan. That slaughter was too painful to watch for very long.


Trouble is no QB.......... you would think Elway would be able to find one. But, to be fair, there have been an inordinate amount of 1st string injuries this year. And, for all the talk of backups and depth, football teams are not very deep in key positions. I’m wondering if it’s what I call “the baseball syndrome” where players must fit into a mould to be signed.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all. Next week should be fun, but I think the Argos might prevail. In case some of the readers here are not football fans, I can say that the CFL divisional games were better than most of the NFL games yesterday. I would also like to put in my baseball prediction....the Atlanta Braves will win the World Series by 2020! Watch it happen.


2020???? Giants in 2018 and 2019. Let us hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Speaking of cute.......https://youtu.be/ao_CaVH5WGg


Cute. Some of our doxies would put their chin over the pups when we tried to pick them up to weigh them. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Trouble is no QB.......... you would think Elway would be able to find one. But, to be fair, there have been an inordinate amount of 1st string injuries this year. And, for all the talk of backups and depth, football teams are not very deep in key positions. I’m wondering if it’s what I call “the baseball syndrome” where players must fit into a mould to be signed.....


True that. This Bronco offense is as predictable as it was under Dan Reeves. Difference is Reeves had Elway and once they were a couple of TDs down Reeves would let Elway call the shots in the huddle and suddenly the offense was not nearly as predictable.

So yes Joseph is guilty of trying to make the players fit the system. The great coaches design the system to fit the players.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video for cat owners, an owl rescued from a fence and why moms should use weed.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> True that. This Bronco offense is as predictable as it was under Dan Reeves. Difference is Reeves had Elway and once they were a couple of TDs down Reeves would let Elway call the shots in the huddle and suddenly the offense was not nearly as predictable.
> 
> So yes Joseph is guilty of trying to make the players fit the system. The great coaches design the system to fit the players.


True dat! What the Broncos need to do is take a page out of Ronnie Lancaster’s playbook.....short 6 yard passes....then open up down field.....but not likely to happen. I still say there a 4 teams who would benefit from Colin K .....


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video for cat owners, an owl rescued from a fence and why moms should use weed.


Sinc I enjoyed the “toilet roll holder”, brings a new meaning to loading one in the chamber doesn’t it........Fire in the Hole!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc I enjoyed the “toilet roll holder”, brings a new meaning to loading one in the chamber doesn’t it........Fire in the Hole!


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A busy day here with doctor's appointments and getting my car's oil changed/winterized and having snow tires put on. Temps are getting below 7C these days, and parts of northern Nova Scotia got some light snow. Thus, it is time to bite the bullet. Even put my shorts away. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique web cam show .....................

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/donaircam.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see that you are getting still more snow. Are your roads at least clear?


----------



## SINC

Just got home from a trip to Sherwood Park. Needed 4 x 4 in the industrial area. Highways were wet, but not slippery. Around SA is slippery as well. Not a single blade out today after about four inches of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got home from a Mac rip to Sherwood Park. Needed 4 x 4 in the industrial area. Highway were wet but not slippery. Around SA i slippery as well. Not a single blade out today after about four inches of snow.


 How much snow have you had in total so far? Any warm-ups on the way for your area of AB?


----------



## SINC

Not sure how much but would guess about a foot in past two weeks with over half that still on the ground. Supposed to get colder, not warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure how much but would guess about a foot in past two weeks with over half that still on the ground. Supposed to get colder, not warmer.


Drive carefully, mon ami. Shovel slowly.


----------



## SINC

The only part we shovel is the rear upper deck and a path on the patio. The 256 feet of city sidewalk, the four car double drive out front and the two car double drive at the back are handled by the couple we hired to do that. They have shovelled it eight times so far since the contract began on November 1.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The only part we shovel is the rear upper deck and a path on the patio. The 256 feet of city sidewalk, the four car double drive out front and the two car double drive at the back are handled by the couple we hired to do that. They have shovelled it eight times so far since the contract began on November 1.


8 times in two weeks!?!?!? That is a good deal for you re this contract. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have started the OtHD coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee is welome with the wind chill at -18° here this morning.

Today on SAP Dogs Use Teamwork To Get Ball Out Of The Pool, Seniors at the doctor and 10,000 snow geese take off at once in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee is welome with the wind chill at -18° here this morning.
> 
> Today on SAP Dogs Use Teamwork To Get Ball Out Of The Pool, Seniors at the doctor and 10,000 snow geese take off at once in our video.


 Hot coffee coming right up, Don. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is out now with 8C temps. Deborah went out to pick the last of her flowers to bring inside for a bit of summertime for the dining room table.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a highway known as the eighth wonder of the world, a guy makes a mistake trying to open a garbage bin and spite houses are a thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I recall a "spite house" in downtown St. John's. Very strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## eMacMan

Another round of shoveling coming up, this AM. Hopefully it will fill in some of the icy ruts in the lane so it feels a little less like a worn out roller-coaster driving out and in.


----------



## SINC

You too eh? We now have over a foot of snow on the ground and more to come today and tommorrow. In mid November? Damn global warming.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Another round of shoveling coming up, this AM. Hopefully it will fill in some of the icy ruts in the lane so it feels a little less like a worn out roller-coaster driving out and in.


Sorry to hear this, Bob. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You too eh? We now have over a foot of snow on the ground and more to come today and tommorrow. In mid November? Damn global warming.


Any warming trends in the near future to melt away this snow? Or, is this your White Christmas snow?


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting news on TSN. Seems like Halifax might get a CFL team. With the football games at the various colleges and universities in NS being sell-outs each weekend there is interest in football here in NS. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Any warming trends in the near future to melt away this snow? Or, is this your White Christmas snow?


It will be +1° both Saturday and Sunday, but that will melt nothing. Far too much snow on the ground and the frost line has deepened too far too reverse anything, so yes, it is our permanent snow for the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It will be +1° both Saturday and Sunday, but that will melt nothing. Far too much snow on the ground and the frost line has deepened too far too reverse anything, so yes, it is our permanent snow for the winter.


 Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP distracted driving in the 1920s, How To Make A Horse With Orange Peel in our video and a Celebrity Auction Includes Elvis’s Pink Cadillac, Boyhood Home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. An orange peel horse? Where do you find these unique SAP items?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am just starting the first pot of TGIF coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting news on TSN. Seems like Halifax might get a CFL team. With the football games at the various colleges and universities in NS being sell-outs each weekend there is interest in football here in NS. We shall see.


if it were me I would look at Moncton, they have a stadium when including temp seats can hold 20,000. They tried to put one in Halifax before but the money ran out. They also thought about another in Quebec City as well. The way things are going maybe Toronto would transfer there. The trouble is the CFL is a gate driven league, so steady fan support is critical. You notice that the West has the best support for teams. Maybe a big league team in the maritimes might be a good draw, but I would think the NHL would be the first Love......and speaking of the NHL, wouldn’t it make sense to put a team in Saskatchewan!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> if it were me I would look at Moncton, they have a stadium when including temp seats can hold 20,000. They tried to put one in Halifax before but the money ran out. They also thought about another in Quebec City as well. The way things are going maybe Toronto would transfer there. The trouble is the CFL is a gate driven league, so steady fan support is critical. You notice that the West has the best support for teams. Maybe a big league team in the maritimes might be a good draw, but I would think the NHL would be the first Love......and speaking of the NHL, wouldn’t it make sense to put a team in Saskatchewan!


True. And Moncton has fielded a CFL game. Problem is Quebec City ....... and football crazy Nova Scotians. I think that it will go QC.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> True. And Moncton has fielded a CFL game. Problem is Quebec City ....... and football crazy Nova Scotians. I think that it will go QC.


While it would be nice to have a team in each large city (jobs for Canadian football players ) my experience with QC is that it is not a football town, they are hoping for a NHL team, but it is also an extremely small market. Hockey is an also ran sport in much of the U.S., where the money is, and many of our cities are too small to support a team. I think that Ottawa is on the cusp of moving, the jury is still out on Winnipeg, and Phoenix, Florida and others are in trouble. But would I like to see more CFL teams....you bet. It really is what I consider the best value in pro sport entertainment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> While it would be nice to have a team in each large city (jobs for Canadian football players ) my experience with QC is that it is not a football town, they are hoping for a NHL team, but it is also an extremely small market. Hockey is an also ran sport in much of the U.S., where the money is, and many of our cities are too small to support a team. I think that Ottawa is on the cusp of moving, the jury is still out on Winnipeg, and Phoenix, Florida and others are in trouble. But would I like to see more CFL teams....you bet. It really is what I consider the best value in pro sport entertainment.


I agree, RP. Still, I would travel an hour to Halifax to see a CFL game.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. An orange peel horse? Where do you find these unique SAP items?


Let's just say that I have a system in place to scan the web for the unusual every day that involves years of research and a host of likely sites to visit to garner the items.

That and a bit of a nose for news from sites I learned to use when I was in the biz.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I agree, RP. Still, I would travel an hour to Halifax to see a CFL game.


If they get it I hope it’s not called The Schooners........if I had a football team I would call it The Talon I can almost see the logo now.....


----------



## SINC

Speaking of the CFL:

Finally some sense on the Eskimo team name and from the Inuit themselves.

'We have far more pressing issues,' says Inuk who backs Edmonton Eskimos name - North - CBC News

As for a Maritime team, I think Halifax is the only place it could survive. Moncton is too small and too far to travel for most Nova Scotians and no team could survive there. Just my nickel's worth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> If they get it I hope it’s not called The Schooners........if I had a football team I would call it The Talon I can almost see the logo now.....


:lmao::lmao: As well, do not call the team the Bluenosers. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Houston Rockets owner 'very interested' in bringing NHL team to city - NHL on CBC Sports - Hockey news, opinion, scores, stats, standings


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Speaking of the CFL:
> 
> Finally some sense on the Eskimo team name and from the Inuit themselves.
> 
> 'We have far more pressing issues,' says Inuk who backs Edmonton Eskimos name - North - CBC News
> 
> As for a Maritime team, I think Halifax is the only place it could survive. Moncton is too small and too far to travel for most Nova Scotians and no team could survive there. Just my nickel's worth.


That is a point, Moncton has what around 80,000? There is a lot of interest in football in the maritimes...I often wonder if Green Bay with around 100,000 would get a team today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That is a point, Moncton has what around 80,000? There is a lot of interest in football in the maritimes...I often wonder if Green Bay with around 100,000 would get a team today.


Well, they pack their stadium each game in Green Bay, Rp.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> That is a point, Moncton has what around 80,000? There is a lot of interest in football in the maritimes...I often wonder if Green Bay with around 100,000 would get a team today.


My theory, although I am not familiar with the geography of Maritime highways, is that more people live in Nova Scotia to draw from nearby and real fans would drive from NB to see games, not the other way round. But like I noted that is only an opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My theory, although I am not familiar with the geography of Maritime highways, is that more people live in Nova Scotia to draw from nearby and real fans would drive from NB to see games, not the other way round. But like I noted that is only an opinion.


Just over 500,000 people live in the greater Halifax area. Lunenburg has 2300 people, but we are only 1 hour away from Halifax on a good highway.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Just over 500,000 people live in the greater Halifax area. Lunenburg has 2300 people, but we are only 1 hour away from Halifax on a good highway.


Well where ever it would be great to have a team in the maritimes. I fear the East has a patron problem with many empty seats...especially in Toronto....maybe they could move the team to the ACC ( soon to be Scotia Bank ) for an arena game.


----------



## Rps

Don I guess you and I are wearing green this weekend?


----------



## SINC

Yep, but only Rider green. Will pass on the Esks green. Calgary / Rider cup? Green and red for Christmas? We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> But would I like to see more CFL teams....you bet. It really is what I consider the best value in pro sport entertainment.





> I agree, RP. Still, I would travel an hour to Halifax to see a CFL game.


Are you serious?? You have to be kidding… 

Maybe take some no-doze pills with you just in case…  :lmao:

Anyway, to each their own I guess…


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well where ever it would be great to have a team in the maritimes. I fear the East has a patron problem with many empty seats...especially in Toronto....maybe they could move the team to the ACC ( soon to be Scotia Bank ) for an arena game.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don I guess you and I are wearing green this weekend?


Come watch the game in the Shangri La TV center -- 75" screen and free beer .... and a doxie to sit on your lap.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Are you serious?? You have to be kidding…
> 
> Maybe take some no-doze pills with you just in case… :lmao:
> 
> Anyway, to each their own I guess…


I like to watch CFL football games moreso than NFL games, Patrick. More exciting in that there is more passing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a guy who lives his life in 1946, cuteness overload and When Stray Cats Domesticated Me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How did she go back to sleep so quickly? Liked the sign re the saddle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How did she go back to sleep so quickly? Liked the sign re the saddle.


Perhaps she never really woke up? Like sleep walking?

Yep that saddle sign cinched it for me today.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Perhaps she never really woke up? Like sleep walking?
> 
> Yep that saddle sign cinched it for me today.


Funny, I remember saddling my sisters horse, Danny would expand his chest every time you tried to hookup the saddle and there were times I could have easily read that sign.:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

My quarter horse, Dagwood, used to try the same trick when being saddled. A quick knee to the gut got a whoose of air out of him and the cinch tightened at that very moment solved the issue every time.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> My quarter horse, Dagwood, used to try the same trick when being saddled. A quick knee to the gut got a whoose of air out of him and the cinch tightened at that very moment solved the issue every time.


Yup, by the third time I took him out I learned that trick....


----------



## Rps

Marc, somehow I thought of you when I saw this..........

https://youtu.be/42H4UcqWszg


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Perhaps she never really woke up? Like sleep walking?
> 
> Yep that saddle sign cinched it for me today.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, somehow I thought of you when I saw this..........
> 
> https://youtu.be/42H4UcqWszg


Merci. Yes, the various Crusoe clips are cleverly done. :clap::love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog in trouble leaves a trail of evidence, would you sell your dog for $100,000 and what if the VW Beetle never existed?


----------



## SINC

Whoops, almost forgot the Sunday Whatzit? I am undecided whether it is too hard or too easy today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Deborah and I would not sell our dogs for $100,000 ................. but it is tempting. Especially when they do that with the toilet paper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we too would not sell Ely. She is part of the family and I suspect that is why few others would sell either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we too would not sell Ely. She is part of the family and I suspect that is why few others would sell either.


True. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today but not in the class of out west...we are 3c today. It rained again last night quite a bit....we’ve, again, had flood warnings. Well awaiting the CFL games today. My heart is with the Roughies but statistically it’s the Argos. Out West, I’m thinking Edmonton.

Was looking at the Whatzit....no idea other than a clock key....but that’s probably wrong......as usual.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here today but not in the class of out west...we are 3c today. It rained again last night quite a bit....we’ve, again, had flood warnings. Well awaiting the CFL games today. My heart is with the Roughies but statistically it’s the Argos. Out West, I’m thinking Edmonton.
> 
> Was looking at the Whatzit....no idea other than a clock key....but that’s probably wrong......as usual.


Statistically Argos? Riders 10 and 8. Argos 9 and 9.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Statistically Argos? Riders 10 and 8. Argos 9 and 9.


Playoffs not regular season. Not sure if the CFL needs to rethink the playoff structure. I like the East vs West, but B.C. and Winnipeg must be shaking their heads when they look at the Easts standings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here today but not in the class of out west...we are 3c today. It rained again last night quite a bit....we’ve, again, had flood warnings. Well awaiting the CFL games today. My heart is with the Roughies but statistically it’s the Argos. Out West, I’m thinking Edmonton.
> 
> Was looking at the Whatzit....no idea other than a clock key....but that’s probably wrong......as usual.


Afternoon, Rp. Sounds as if you could use some hot BT coffee. 16C and windy here in Lunenburg this afternoon. Feels more like April ............. and the start of the baseball season.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Sounds as if you could use some hot BT coffee. 16C and windy here in Lunenburg this afternoon. Feels more like April ............. and the start of the baseball season.


We actually looked at Nova Scotia to retire, not sure I would want to live on an island though ( in about 20 years or so ). Would love some BT ...


----------



## pm-r

> We actually looked at Nova Scotia to retire, not sure I would want to live on an island though ( in about 20 years or so ).


It depends on the size of the island and what you expect. 

Otherwise no difference to living on the "mainland" other than driving and hitting an ocean water sooner and not getting completely lost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We actually looked at Nova Scotia to retire, not sure I would want to live on an island though ( in about 20 years or so ). Would love some BT ...


FYI, NS is not an island. We can drive by road to anywhere in Canada, outside of the Island of Newfoundland and Vancouver Island. Deborah drove to PEI last week and is just now returning from a dog show in NB.

BT coffee coming up. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It depends on the size of the island and what you expect.
> 
> Otherwise no difference to living on the "mainland" other than driving and hitting an ocean water sooner and not getting completely lost.


True. The longest distance in NS is the road from Yarmouth to Sydney. We can cross the province from Lunenburg to Wolfville in an hour.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> FYI, NS is not an island. We can drive by road to anywhere in Canada, outside of the Island of Newfoundland and Vancouver Island. Deborah drove to PEI last week and is just now returning from a dog show in NB.
> 
> BT coffee coming up. Paix, mon ami.


True now but the isthmus of Chignecto looks like it might have flooding issues unless heavy infrastructure dollars are spent......


----------



## Dr.G.

The SK and TO CFL game is way too tense right now. How is SK going to pull this one out??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> True now but the isthmus of Chignecto looks like it might have flooding issues unless heavy infrastructure dollars are spent......


Possibly, but it has not flooded yet. Sadly, you will not have the heat and humidity that you are used to here. So, come on down ................


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess that there is no joy in Riderville ............... the mighty Riders have lost.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I guess that there is no joy in Riderville ............... the mighty Riders have lost.


Yup, but I wonder if there is anyone who still thinks the CFL is not worth watching....
Much better entertainment than the NFL imo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, but I wonder if there is anyone who still thinks the CFL is not worth watching....
> Much better entertainment than the NFL imo.


Agreed. I really have no favorite team, but I do like to watch close games that go down to the wire.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Agreed. I really have no favorite team, but I do like to watch close games that go down to the wire.


Ditto, with the exception that I cheer for the Riders and I watch all of them I can, close or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ditto, with the exception that I cheer for the Riders and I watch all of them I can, close or not.


Sorry to have seen your Riders go down to defeat. I actually thought they were going to pull a rabbit out of the hat in the last few minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ditto, with the exception that I cheer for the Riders and I watch all of them I can, close or not.


So, would you root for Edmonton over the Argos if Edmonton beats Calgary today?


----------



## eMacMan

No blizzard, just lots of wind. So Calgary is going to the Grey Cup!

Nice to see them playing like they wanted to be there again.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So, would you root for Edmonton over the Argos if Edmonton beats Calgary today?


Would have, but now I will root for Calgary. Bottom line is I root for whoever wins the west. Had Sask., won the east, I would have rooted for them. Complicated, but constant support of the west. At least that is what I think I do.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> No blizzard, just lots of wind. So Calgary is going to the Grey Cup!
> 
> Nice to see them playing like they wanted to be there again.


Good to hear that there is no blizzard, Bob.

My wife, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, will be pleased to hear that Calgary will be going to the GC.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Would have, but now I will root for Calgary. Bottom line is I root for whoever wins the west. Had Sask., won the east, I would have rooted for them. Complicated, but constant support of the west. At least that is what I think I do.


Still can't understand SK in the east. Put a team in Halifax and move SK back to the west.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Still can't understand SK in the east. Put a team in Halifax and move SK back to the west.


Gets my vote! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Gets my vote! :clap:


Well, it makes sense to have SK back in the west. As for a team in Halifax .... we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly and Deborah are back from a show in Moncton, NB. Last dog show of the year. She did well, so drinks are on the house this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A chilly morning here, so hot and strong coffee is the order of the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP extreme daddying, an amazing robot and The Useless Design Features In Modern Products.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Still can't understand SK in the east. Put a team in Halifax and move SK back to the west.


Hi Marc, SK was a crossover this began in 1996. The West began to, rightly, complain that they had teams out of the playoffs who had much better records than those in the East so the CFL made a change that if the 4th placed West team had a better record than the 3 d placed East team the West team crossed over. This also had a lot to do with the collapse of the then Ottawa team (prior to the Red Blacks ) and possibly the Concorde as the East has fewer teams than the West.


----------



## SINC

The crossover has ruined the playoffs. Never mind that no western team has ever represented the east. Had that been the case this year, viewership in the east would collapse. It is one thing that needs to be offed entirely and let the east fend for themselves getting another team and be damned their records compared to the west. The Grey Cup is an east/west tradition and ought to be left that way.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, the purist in me agrees, but it was the West who had the greatest objections to the format. There was a time when Winnipeg was in the East. I think Ottawa and Montreal were done then. Now they are back....and the charm of the cup has always been East vs West. I remember when both CBC and CTV split the broadcasts....it was a major event in this country. Here the NFL has done a wonderful job with the Super Bowl.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Sinc, the purist in me agrees, but it was the West who had the greatest objections to the format. There was a time when Winnipeg was in the East. I think Ottawa and Montreal were done then. Now they are back....and the charm of the cup has always been East vs West. I remember when both CBC and CTV split the broadcasts....it was a major event in this country. Here the NFL has done a wonderful job with the Super Bowl.


If I recall the past few years there have been no OTA broadcasts of the playoffs or the Grey Cup. A quick look at the listings shows only TSN carrying the cup. 

My other team the Broncos managed to lose to the pathetic Bengals. Ironically Elway let Kyle Sloter go at the beginning of the season even though he was the QB responsible for all of the Broncos pre-season wins. Seems being passed over in the draft and playing at Northern Colorado rather than a big name school was too much for Elway to digest.


----------



## Rps

Hi Bob, it’s been centuries since the CBC has covered the CFL.....TSN saved the league I think as the OTAs didn’t cover the league well or at all. As for your Broncos....sad. My Patriots had it too easy. It was a brutal weekend for me in the football pools. I had Chicago, and they literally dropped that game..I counted 4 dropped interceptions on Stafford, I mean really 4.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, SK was a crossover this began in 1996. The West began to, rightly, complain that they had teams out of the playoffs who had much better records than those in the East so the CFL made a change that if the 4th placed West team had a better record than the 3 d placed East team the West team crossed over. This also had a lot to do with the collapse of the then Ottawa team (prior to the Red Blacks ) and possibly the Concorde as the East has fewer teams than the West.


https://www.cfl.ca/standings/#

Not sure I fully understand the rationale for the "crossover", Rp. Still, I just like a good game regardless.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The crossover has ruined the playoffs. Never mind that no western team has ever represented the east. Had that been the case this year, viewership in the east would collapse. It is one thing that needs to be offed entirely and let the east fend for themselves getting another team and be damned their records compared to the west. The Grey Cup is an east/west tradition and ought to be left that way.


I would agree, Don. Still, as I told Rp, I just like a well played game. Love the emphasis upon passing and the extra room in the end zone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Bob, it’s been centuries since the CBC has covered the CFL.....TSN saved the league I think as the OTAs didn’t cover the league well or at all. As for your Broncos....sad. My Patriots had it too easy. It was a brutal weekend for me in the football pools. I had Chicago, and they literally dropped that game..I counted 4 dropped interceptions on Stafford, I mean really 4.


I grew up a NY Giants fan, although since they moved to NJ I have not followed them much. Still, I watched the end of their game yesterday and it was thrilling.

Stafford was the QB at my alma mater (for my doctorate) -- the Univ. of Georgia. Go Bulldogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Well, establishing a new team in the east would be a big gamble for the investor and that would be private money, thus the reluctance. 

Perhaps if all the other teams started a fund to contribute to each year, say 10% of profits, until such time as a new team owner could be recruited with some seed money from the league itself?

This might make an investor less reluctant to dig into his or her own pockets.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Bob, it’s been centuries since the CBC has covered the CFL.....TSN saved the league I think as the OTAs didn’t cover the league well or at all. As for your Broncos....sad. My Patriots had it too easy. It was a brutal weekend for me in the football pools. I had Chicago, and they literally dropped that game..I counted 4 dropped interceptions on Stafford, I mean really 4.


While the switch to TSN helped the league survive, it also helped it to die. The pay TV aspect of the broadcast now dictate that fans must subscribe to either cable of satellite services, something that is beyond the ability of many poor fans to afford and thus a significant drop in fan support via the free networks. It's all about greed now and not inclusive like it used to be for average Canadians.

Add to that a huge influx of immigrants to this country over the past few decades, with no interest nor knowledge of the game or its history as part of Canadian culture, does further damage to the product.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, establishing a new team in the east would be a big gamble for the investor and that would be private money, thus the reluctance.
> 
> Perhaps if all the other teams started a fund to contribute to each year, say 10% of profits, until such time as a new team owner could be recruited with some seed money from the league itself?
> 
> This might make an investor less reluctant to dig into his or her own pockets.


Good idea, Don. We have interest here in the Maritimes for a team, and the weather is on our side, but there is no stadium big enough to house a team and make money from ticket sales. 

Still, if there is ever a team here, maybe your son and I can drive to a game with SK and root for you????? :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Whoops, almost forgot the Sunday Whatzit? I am undecided whether it is too hard or too easy today. We shall see.



Well, I'll admit I got stumped on that one but the video today showing the demo as to how they worked should have instructed the lady better and she should understand that one should NOT TWIST a serrated friction fitted shaft!!!

And pointed pliers were sure not the best tool for the job.

If they can't show how to properly, don't even bother or get someone who can!!!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> While the switch to TSN helped the league survive, it also helped it to die.


Truer words were never spoken. Here, as I don’t have cable, I certainly miss the games and must hunt on the net for them. I remember when both networks shared the broadcast, it was a big deal .... now more and more local news and sports are cut from broadcasts so the importance of such an event is lost. New comers will never get a chance to “see” it as an important cultural event. CBC and CTV has cut local sports news casts here, and I’m sure the rest of the country will follow.....but you can get the NFL on CTV here Sunday and Thursday. I bet you could buy the league for the cost that CTV paid to broadcast those games.....would be interested in seeing the BBMs on the NFL/CFL on Sunday...


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is starting to send virtual Christmas cards. I told her not to forget the 8 nights of Hanukkah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Strong hot coffee is currently brewing.


----------



## Moscool

You're up bright & early Marc. Black coffee please.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, today on SAP a toy for smart dogs, a look at hurricanes courtesy of NASA and the best baked beans ever!


----------



## Moscool

... and a great joke


----------



## SINC

Why thank you, sir!


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> You're up bright & early Marc. Black coffee please.


Afternoon, Francois. Yes, I get up just before 6AM each day. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, today on SAP a toy for smart dogs, a look at hurricanes courtesy of NASA and the best baked beans ever!


Don, that Toy For Smart Dogs looks interesting. As well, the cowboy beans looks like a great meal. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> ... and a great joke


If you are from Scotland ........................


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Strong hot coffee is currently brewing.


Morning all. Cold here but livable at 8c. Sunny and we’ll take it. Could use a BT this morning or three. Getting mind set ready to head down to Georgia in the next few weeks or so. Might stay a month down there this time...depends on the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here but livable at 8c. Sunny and we’ll take it. Could use a BT this morning or three. Getting mind set ready to head down to Georgia in the next few weeks or so. Might stay a month down there this time...depends on the weather.


BT coffee coming right up, Rp. Jan. and Feb. were the only months I ever saw a bit of snow in GA. Be safe.


----------



## Rps

Ma c, Don, thought you would like this..... https://youtu.be/7ji5Th0bdRI


----------



## Rps

Ma c, Don, thought you would like this..... https://youtu.be/7ji5Th0bdRI


----------



## SINC

You know it's cold when your footsteps sound like this on the snow.

(Forgive my neighbour who decided to run his power saw at the exact moment I decided to record this brief video.)





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You know it's cold when your footsteps sound like this on the snow.
> 
> (Forgive my neighbour who decided to run his power saw at the exact moment I decided to record this brief video.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Wow.  Sounds like you are walking on cereal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow.  Sounds like you are walking on cereal.



We always think of it as new leather shoes creaking.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP A close call with a vehicle, epic police tackles and Sister Judy's A Winner!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We always think of it as new leather shoes creaking.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a freshly brewed pot of OtHD coffee for anyone also up and about.


----------



## Rps

This is in the “ why didn’t I think of this “ category.... Man to launch himself in homemade rocket to prove the Earth is flat | Toronto Sun


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> This is in the “ why didn’t I think of this “ category.... Man to launch himself in homemade rocket to prove the Earth is flat | Toronto Sun


Yikes, I was just going to post that, great minds and all:

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...entist-plans-launch-to-test-flat-earth-theory


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This is in the “ why didn’t I think of this “ category.... Man to launch himself in homemade rocket to prove the Earth is flat | Toronto Sun


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Bon voyage.


----------



## Rps

How about this, https://youtu.be/dA42vievwZk probably the best definition of schadenfreude live seen lately...


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> This is in the “ why didn’t I think of this “ category.... Man to launch himself in homemade rocket to prove the Earth is flat | Toronto Sun




Well, OK…, but why speed up the process unnecessarily…??? 


> “It’s scary as hell,” Hughes told the AP. “But none of us are getting out of this world alive.”


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax ranks at bottom in safe driving study - Nova Scotia - CBC News

I can believe this. We drive into Halifax only for doctor's appointments.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

OPINION: TV networks offside by sticking Grey Cup on specialty channel | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> OPINION: TV networks offside by sticking Grey Cup on specialty channel | The Chronicle Herald


Odd how I pointed out that very thing just the other day here.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, which dog chewed up a slipper, a street jam in Florence and exercise for folks over 60.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Odd how I pointed out that very thing just the other day here.


Yes, you were right then and correct now. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, which dog chewed up a slipper, a street jam in Florence and exercise for folks over 60.


Hide behind the doxie. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Hide behind the doxie. :lmao::lmao:


That was funny! My wife was never a dog owner and never believed that dogs would show guilt......until she finally got one. In many ways they are just like children.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Odd how I pointed out that very thing just the other day here.


Yup! But with TSN laying out big bucks for the CFL rights you can understand why. What I am wondering about is how many people still have cable. I know the numbers are falling, but sports still seem to be the haunt of cable networks. It wouldn’t surprise me to see Leaf games on a pay to see basis soon. CBC is almost down to Frisbee-golf and CTV has the NFL...and I wonder about how long that will last. I would like to see our networks go back to broadcasting the CFL games.....


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang!

I hope all the gang members are well! Just thought I'd pop in to say hello and let you know I am still alive. 

I am in the States (AZ) this morning, but heading back to Canada tonight. 
Seems strange to be here on US Thanksgiving and in 80F weather. 


Cheers!

Kim


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, you mean like laying on a hot, sunny, sandy beach at Christmas time.......yes I can see your concern.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, you mean like laying on a hot, sunny, sandy beach at Christmas time.......yes I can see your concern.


Yeah, exactly! I want a turkey, but not a turkey SAND wish! 

Glad to see your wit hasn't diminished a bit, Rp !


----------



## Rps

😉😉☀☀☀🍷🍗🍗🍗🏈🏈🏈🎆🎆


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap::lmao:


Rps said:


> That was funny! My wife was never a dog owner and never believed that dogs would show guilt......until she finally got one. In many ways they are just like children.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang!
> 
> I hope all the gang members are well! Just thought I'd pop in to say hello and let you know I am still alive.
> 
> I am in the States (AZ) this morning, but heading back to Canada tonight.
> Seems strange to be here on US Thanksgiving and in 80F weather.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Kim


Afternoon, Kim. Welcome back to The Shang. :clap::clap:


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> 😉😉☀☀☀🍷🍗🍗🍗🏈🏈🏈🎆🎆


Looks like the perfect line-up for today! 3 turkey drumsticks? You'd think with three legs it wouldn't have allowed itself to be caught!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Welcome back to The Shang. :clap::clap:


Thanks Marc, 

How are the Doxies? Are you running a B&B yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Looks like the perfect line-up for today! 3 turkey drumsticks? You'd think with three legs it wouldn't have allowed itself to be caught!


:lmao::love2: Love Thanksgiving turkey on the 4th Thursday of Nov.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc,
> 
> How are the Doxies? Are you running a B&B yet?


The doxies are fine, Kim. We are thinking about breeding Stella, who is 2 years of age now, with a Canadian champion doxies from Regina. We shall see.

All goes well here. No B&B here on Dufferin Street. I am going to be teaching one online course for Memorial University and one for Mount Saint Vincent University in the Winter, so I shall be kept busy in semi-retirement.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> The doxies are fine, Kim. We are thinking about breeding Stella, who is 2 years of age now, with a Canadian champion doxies from Regina. We shall see.
> 
> All goes well here. No B&B here on Dufferin Street. I am going to be teaching one online course for Memorial University and one for Mount Saint Vincent University in the Winter, so I shall be kept busy in semi-retirement.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


I am keeping quite busy - still running an industrial distribution company for at least another year or so, I'd wager. Not getting much time to do artsy things these days. 

I see you are also keeping busy. Sounds good...that and the possibly of more champion Doxie pups...!! WOOT!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I am keeping quite busy - still running an industrial distribution company for at least another year or so, I'd wager. Not getting much time to do artsy things these days.
> 
> I see you are also keeping busy. Sounds good...that and the possibly of more champion Doxie pups...!! WOOT!!


Good to hear, Kim. How is Kacey doing these days?

Yes, I am not that keen on litter #8, but Deborah says that she has people who want doxie pups from this litter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/lif...efits-study/article37059220/?click=sf_globefb

And we serve just regular coffee in the Cafe Chez Marc .................. I leave the fancy overpriced coffee to Starbucks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is just now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, nice to see Kim drop by for a visit.

Today on SAP a video on some new toys, a dancing toddler and an upset Canadian protester.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, nice to see Kim drop by for a visit.
> 
> Today on SAP a video on some new toys, a dancing toddler and an upset Canadian protester.


True. Now, that leaves the other Kim, John, Caman, et al to return to The Shang. I do wonder what happened to them all.


----------



## pm-r

> I do wonder what happened to them all.


I didn't know the others well, but do miss the posts from John and his cooking exploits and their dim sum and short pilgrimages to various favorite spots. This would have been a typical time to see some of his wife's Christmas craft displays. 

I trust and hope all is well with all.


----------



## SINC

I often think of others like Warren, Jeannie, Sharon, Leslie, Ann and many others over the years including Lotus. I fear some have passed by now, but they left a mark in my memory.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I didn't know the others well, but do miss the posts from John and his cooking exploits and their dim sum and short pilgrimages to various favorite spots. This would have been a typical time to see some of his wife's Christmas craft displays.
> 
> I trust and hope all is well with all.


Yes, John and his dim sum postings, along with Jean's Christmas craft displays. They are missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I often think of others like Warren, Jeannie, Sharon, Leslie, Ann and many others over the years including Lotus. I fear some have passed by now, but they left a mark in my memory.


Yes, those are names which go way back, Don ............ just like you and me. 

I did get a short PM from Sonal on the birth of her son. :clap:

Gone but not forgotten. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us start our day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a bit of a challenge for readers on SAP today. See if you can find the snow leopard stalking three sheep in our lead picture today. Also some new war toys and starting a bonfire with a puck.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. 50F here as I type. Will be a great weekend , hopefully, as we have the GC tomorrow....go double blue.....and Ohio in the Big House .

I finally pushed the button and bought a MacBook Air.....love the keyboard and the ports. Will use my iPad when travelling only.

Any BT Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. 50F here as I type. Will be a great weekend , hopefully, as we have the GC tomorrow....go double blue.....and Ohio in the Big House .
> 
> I finally pushed the button and bought a MacBook Air.....love the keyboard and the ports. Will use my iPad when travelling only.
> 
> Any BT Marc?


Some freshly brewed BT coming up, Rp. 12C and sunny here this morning. Feels like May.


----------



## SINC

Anyone have any luck finding the big cat on SAP today?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Anyone have any luck finding the big cat on SAP today?


I think maybe, do you want me to tell you the general area?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I think maybe, do you want me to tell you the general area?


Sure Rp, it took me about two minutes to find it myself.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Sure Rp, it took me about two minutes to find it myself.


Hi Don, if you look at the word stalking in the picture , go straight up about 3/4 of the picture and about 1 inch to the left of the rock face.


----------



## SINC

Yep, you got it!


----------



## Dr.G.

A great day for Lunenburg's Santa Claus parade. With sunshine and 13C temps, it felt like late April, but the turnout was huge due to the good weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heads up! Antigonish a hotbed for a unique golf technique - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Don, interesting.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Heads up! Antigonish a hotbed for a unique golf technique - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Don, interesting.


Sure is Marc, since it is CBC, I grabbed it for tomorrow's WEBBITS, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure is Marc, since it is CBC, I grabbed it for tomorrow's WEBBITS, thanks.


Good. An interesting idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing for anyone else who is up and about this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a look at an unusual badger (for doxies too) in our video, 'Boing!' and what used to be rolling pins.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a look at an unusual badger (for doxies too) in our video, 'Boing!' and what used to be rolling pins.


Honey badgers are vicious, Don. I can't see any of our doxies going up against one. XX)

The whatzit pic looks like some sort of jar lid opener.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We hit 50F yesterday, a little cooler today but sunny all week! This is football day in our house. So will be watching some NFL then, thanks to Patrick, will be watching the Grey Cup! I usually make chili for the Cup but the spices adversely affects Tovah so it will have to be its little brother Manwiches and salad.

Looks like the Stamps are the favs.........but I have to pull for the Argos since the Roughies are not in it.

Been getting used to my Air, love the keyboard.


----------



## SINC

Well, Rp, I guess that leaves me to cheer for the Stamps. Although they are not my team, I cannot bring myself to cheer for the big smoke. 

Besides, Marc's Deborah would not want it any other way.


----------



## Rps

Well if the Stamps win I'll send you a picture of a beer. I see Ambrosie wants to move the GC to the end of October...not sure about that but it would make for warmer games. The issue I see is the Uni league. The Vanier had about 20 people in the stands yesterday. They should go back to the old days when they ran the Vanier in the same city as the Grey....on Saturday. But if they moved the GC it would ruin that chance of reuniting the two. Thoughts...


----------



## SINC

I came across this while looking for SAP material this morning and it took me a while for my brain to sort out just what I was looking at in the pic. Wonder how many others had to process it for a bit to realize what was different.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Rp, I guess that leaves me to cheer for the Stamps. Although they are not my team, I cannot bring myself to cheer for the big smoke.
> 
> Besides, Marc's Deborah would not want it any other way.


Deborah is rooting for Calgary, and I am just hoping for an exciting game. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I came across this while looking for SAP material this morning and it took me a while for my brain to sort out just what I was looking at in the pic. Wonder how many others had to process it for a bit to realize what was different.



Add me to that list. 
And it took a while, but I'm still waking up and my coffee's only half gone.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Heads up! Antigonish a hotbed for a unique golf technique - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Don, interesting.





SINC said:


> Sure is Marc, since it is CBC, I grabbed it for tomorrow's WEBBITS, thanks.





> Golfers who keep their eyes focused on where they want the ball to go have a higher chance of sinking a putt,


They should have just asked a good tennis player as many have used that same technique for ages.


----------



## SINC

Good grief, I forgot to mention today's whatzit?!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Good grief, I forgot to mention today's whatzit?!



Yikes, we can't miss out on a bit of brain puzzling stuff for our Sunday treat. 😉

I'll have to say today's whatzit? sure look like a water filtration system filter housing wrench for twisting off/unscrewing household water filter housing canisters.
And this model looks suspiciously like the ones supplied with or for the Sears water filter housing canisters and some other similar brands.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

And right you are Patrick. I think Bixman took it easy on readers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Defining moment': CFL commissioner sparks expansion hope in Halifax - CBC Sports - Football - CFL

Interesting if you like CFL football.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 15.9 °C Raymond, AB

Wow. Don, you getting any of this warmth to melt away your snow?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is enjoying the snow bowl from Ottawa. Still, it is a good game for both teams ................. given the weather conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some coffee and Grey Cup results. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Argos' Ricky Ray went from offseason of doubt to starting in Grey Cup - CBC Sports - Football - CFL

Well, it went down to the final seconds. Deborah is depressed. I am glad for a good game.


----------



## Rps

Wow!!!


----------



## eMacMan

Calgary's snow record remains abominable.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Hot spot in Canada: 15.9 °C Raymond, AB
> 
> Wow. Don, you getting any of this warmth to melt away your snow?


Nope, not a chance. As I have mentioned many times before, our snow NEVER melts away once the ground is frozen and with below normal temperatures all November long, the foot we have on the ground is here until late March. Such is life.


----------



## SINC

The Grey Cup was yet another monumental coaching mistake in the dying minutes. Just like Jason Maas a week ago calling for a field goal kick lost it for the Esks, now Dave Dickinson NOT calling a field goal kick lost it for the Stamps by not tying the game and going into overtime. Incredibly stupid decisions on the part of both coaches.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The Grey Cup was yet another monumental coaching mistake in the dying minutes. Just like Jason Maas a week ago calling for a field goal kick lost it for the Esks, now Dave Dickinson NOT calling a field goal kick lost it for the Stamps by not tying the game and going into overtime. Incredibly stupid decisions on the part of both coaches.


Even Deborah thought the same thing, Don, and she is not that knowledgeable about football. Go for the tie and then worry about the win. Such is Life.

Still, a great game given the circumstances.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, not a chance. As I have mentioned many times before, our snow NEVER melts away once the ground is frozen and with below normal temperatures all November long, the foot we have on the ground is here until late March. Such is life.


Sorry to hear this. I thought that the sun and relative warmth would melt away this snow at least from the streets. It got down as low as 0C this morning, but with clear skies there was no overnight snow. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a look back to When Nobody Got Offended Easily in our video, grandma at the liquor store and a picture or the negative?


----------



## Rps

Two years in a row couch-coaches point out the bad calls. One does have to wonder how long Calgary can take not winning with their record....they should have won big. Not knowing the owners but in other markets this would be a signal for a coaching change.... in noughts.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, I just read where the Post and the Star swapped about 26 small papers only to close most of them down.....I don’t get it...why the swap if they were to close so many....why not just buy the 1or 2 you wanted ( or swap with each other ) then just close down the ones in your company. 

I’m not sure I get their reasoning...aren’t they acquiring more debt obligation in the swap?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I just read where the Post and the Star swapped about 26 small papers only to close most of them down.....I don’t get it...why the swap if they were to close so many....why not just buy the 1or 2 you wanted ( or swap with each other ) then just close down the ones in your company.
> 
> I’m not sure I get their reasoning...aren’t they acquiring more debt obligation in the swap?


It's all about territory Rp. 

In the case of the Star, they acquire a stable of papers that are located in their back yard so to speak. That affords them many new opportunities to meld coverage in the prime paper with those suburbs and vice versa. It will strengthen readership and add potential numbers to their circulation. In exchange they lose a few papers they found too cumbersome and or remote to give them their undivided attention.

For Post it gives them an opportunity to keep some profitable papers they can sure use and gut the others for the best staff and equipment.

Not exactly what I think any government should condone, nor what such powerful groups should be doing when you consider the job and tax loses to communities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP and old Buster Keaton clip, the music of the Piano Guys livens up and old folks home and See How A Tiny House Village In Oregon Is Changing The Life Of Many People.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We should hit 60F here today before a slight drop. Normal temps this time of year hover around 50F...sunny this week as well. 
I must confess I am really enjoying my Air.... I forgot how much I missed a keyboard. There is much potential from my old haunts... Argos won the Grey Cup, TFC is still in the mix for the MLS, and..................................................... nah, can't go that far and say the Leafs.....


----------



## Rps

Got to say, I think that tiny village is a good idea. I have often thought that abandoned shopping malls should be turned into “gated communities”. You might even be able to keep the food courts open. Services like libraries, doctors offices could be introduced. I like re-purposing . Take the Gardner Expressway in Toronto, I’d turn much of it into a pedestrian parkway, bike path and walking mall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon to one and all. I was up early, but I have been grading case analyses from my grad students since 6AM. Lunchtime now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another quiet day here in The Shang. I have been grading, so I have an excuse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.

   :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog loves to swing, Chinese parking help and Why You Shouldn't Try To Be A Morning Person.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another busy morning of grading. Only two weeks left in this semester. Coffee anyone????


----------



## Dr.G.

"The future has many names. For the weak it is unattainable. For the fearful it is the unknown. For the bold it is opportunity."

Victor Hugo


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...esh-nova-scotia-snow/sharevideo/5662142505001

No snow here in Lunenburg. Still, our dogs liked playing outside. They like rolling around in the sunshine and warm grass. Still, Molly, who was born in Finland, LOVES the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting ready for the ehMacLand Christmas/Hanukkah parade. Got two floats out of storage to represent The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Also getting ready for the coming of the full moon in Dec. This is when the doxies go nuts. We shall see.

Clear skies, 9C temps and a tripod helped make these three pics possible.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a head butting sheep, Rich Creamy Coffee Ice Cream with No Machine! in our video and a sign at the vets.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a head butting sheep, Rich Creamy Coffee Ice Cream with No Machine! in our video and a sign at the vets.


Don, there is a similar sign at my vet's office. Sadly, we have had to go there twice since we moved here to Lunenburg to send one of our doxies across the Rainbow Bridge. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready when you are up and about this morning and need a bit of a jolt.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, there is a similar sign at my vet's office. Sadly, we have had to go there twice since we moved here to Lunenburg to send one of our doxies across the Rainbow Bridge. :-(


Yes, we too know that feeling Marc, RIP, Digger, Brandy, Sudsy, Trinny, Neo and Tao.


----------



## SINC

A bit of a baseball moment for Marc and Rp. 

A close call at first base . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, we too know that feeling Marc, RIP, Digger, Brandy, Sudsy, Trinny, Neo and Tao.


:-love2::-(


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A bit of a baseball moment for Marc and Rp.
> 
> A close call at first base . . .


Good one. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"The only thing flat-earthers fear is sphere itself."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Starting to brew the first TGIF coffee of December. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to yoga now. See you all later.


----------



## SINC

SAP is finally up after a four hour wrestling match with the Rapidweaver program, but more on that later.

Today a video on how to hang a picture with a fork, a bull fighter clown shows his stuff and a McDonald's menu from back in '72.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Off to yoga now. See you all later.


I told my wife I would like to try Yoga.....she said "that's a stretch".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I told my wife I would like to try Yoga.....she said "that's a stretch".


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Back from yoga. Strange to be able to walk outside in shorts and a tee shirt to go there this morning. 10C with a light rain as we near noon.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I told my wife I would like to try Yoga.....she said "that's a stretch".


I remember when yoga was called Twister.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I remember when yoga was called Twister.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening, at least here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Even more quiet here in The Shang. Maybe we should host a Christmas/Hanukkah party????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Even more quiet here in The Shang. Maybe we should host a Christmas/Hanukkah party????????????????


It has been crazy busy here this past week with people dropping in every afternoon which limited my time online. While I like to see folks at this time of year, it is distracting and disturbs my work flow. Interuptions while setting up SAP each day can lead to mistakes and it sure did yesterday.

I still have no idea what I did to cause the RapidWeaver app to fail and behave wildly. It took me nearly four hours to untangle the mess, a difficult task when you have no idea what you did and the first aid check of the program revealed nothing.

I wound up reverting to a day old version and beginning anew yesterday morning and finally got the desired result about 6:20 a.m. after starting shortly after 2:00 a.m.

I guess I will never know what I did, so it will be hard to avoid doing whatever it was again.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a German wheel, how to build a snowman if you're short of snow and speaking of wheels, the smoothest wheels up landing you will ever see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It has been crazy busy here this past week with people dropping in every afternoon which limited my time online. While I like to see folks at this time of year, it is distracting and disturbs my work flow. Interuptions while setting up SAP each day can lead to mistakes and it sure did yesterday.
> 
> I still have no idea what I did to cause the RapidWeaver app to fail and behave wildly. It took me nearly four hours to untangle the mess, a difficult task when you have no idea what you did and the first aid check of the program revealed nothing.
> 
> I wound up reverting to a day old version and beginning anew yesterday morning and finally got the desired result about 6:20 a.m. after starting shortly after 2:00 a.m.
> 
> I guess I will never know what I did, so it will be hard to avoid doing whatever it was again.



I hear you, Don. I have one week to go in this semester and grading all the last minute postings and finals is time consuming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is ready when you are up and about today.


----------



## pm-r

> I still have no idea what I did to cause the RapidWeaver app to fail and behave wildly. It took me nearly four hours to untangle the mess, a difficult task when you have no idea what you did and the first aid check of the program revealed nothing.


I certainly appreciate all your work getting SAP together and published.

At least with the old presses publishing method, I gather one could tell what went wrong when they quit working properly.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I certainly appreciate all your work getting SAP together and published.
> 
> At least with the old presses publishing method, I gather one could tell what went wrong when they quit working properly.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, my parents owned a small paper and I remember the cut and paste sessions.....and I mean not digital...I mean photo paper pasting.. When a digital camera came into the paper it was a think of wonder...no more film. But I don’t think any would go back to those days with the current technology.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Patrick, my parents owned a small paper and I remember the cut and paste sessions.....and I mean not digital...I mean photo paper pasting.. When a digital camera came into the paper it was a think of wonder...no more film. But I don’t think any would go back to those days with the current technology.


I spent four years apprenticing to get my journeyman's ticket in hot metal composition at a twice weekly paper. I learned to operate web and sheet fed presses, compose broadsheet newspaper pages out of lead and build them in a chaise so one could pick them up after pressure was applied. I ran linotypes, elrods, ludlows and picked metal and wooden type. I also cast metal stereo pieces. I learnd how to burn images on zinc plates and mount them on base material with double sided tape. I also operated a scan-o-graver making plastic screened plates to print picture on a letterpress press.

I learned how to operate large cameras to produce 20 x 24 inch negatives in both flat and vertical cameras. I also learned photography, loading both slide and roll film and developing all them in total darkness. I also learned all about cameras that shot those negs. 

My second job on weekends was shooting weddings for a local photo shop and oddly enough, photographing corpses for Mennonite families who always had pictures of the dearly departed taken to frame and put on the mantel in the home.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/spo...odss-legacy/article37151977/?click=sf_globefb

Don, you might find this of interest.


----------



## SINC

Tonight is a sad night for me, Forgive me using The Shang for this, but I had a need. 

My former co-worker and friend who succeeded me as a kid publisher in McMurray back in the late 90s lies dying of pancreatic cancer in a palliative care room in that city at only 56 years of age. There is nothing I can do to change that, but I can grieve and post one final tribute to a great guy. While is is not pleasant, one final shot of him his wife sent me today and a shot of he and I together in 1997. Love ya Timmie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tonight is a sad night for me, Forgive me using The Shang for this, but I had a need.
> 
> My former co-worker and friend who succeeded me as a kid publisher in McMurray back in the late 90s lies dying of pancreatic cancer in a palliative care room in that city at only 56 years of age. There is nothing I can do to change that, but I can grieve and post one final tribute to a great guy. While is is not pleasant, one final shot of him his wife sent me today and a shot of he and I together in 1997. Love ya Timmie.


I feel your pain, mon ami. You are a good friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

I'm sorry I forgot to post this earlier, but to think of the horrible historic day.

The Halifax Explosion: 100th Anniversary 

https://maritimemuseum.novascotia.ca/event/halifax-explosion-100th-anniversary


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm sorry I forgot to post this earlier, but to think of the horrible historic day.
> 
> The Halifax Explosion: 100th Anniversary
> 
> https://maritimemuseum.novascotia.ca/event/halifax-explosion-100th-anniversary


Thanks, Patrick. There have been memorials all this week re the Halifax explosion of 1917. Very sad. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Any requests for Brunch?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a video that will have you laughing out loud, a baby jealous of his Mom and the Sunday Whatzit? which may be too hard.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Any requests for Brunch?


Mmmm, coffee sounds good. As for brunch, how about scrambled eggs and toast?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mmmm, coffee sounds good. As for brunch, how about scrambled eggs and toast?


Sounds like a winning combination, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a video that will have you laughing out loud, a baby jealous of his Mom and the Sunday Whatzit? which may be too hard.


Liked the wind turbine pic .......... and the jealous baby was Stephen .......... and the doxies.

The Whatzit pic first made me think of rolled up fabric, and the of pie crust dough. Can't say for sure what it is but it will be interesting to see the result tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Don, I’m saddened to hear about your friend.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Liked the wind turbine pic .......... and the jealous baby was Stephen .......... and the doxies.
> 
> The Whatzit pic first made me think of rolled up fabric, and the of pie crust dough. Can't say for sure what it is but it will be interesting to see the result tomorrow.


Morning all. I thought it was a roll of Pillsbury dough as well Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I thought it was a roll of Pillsbury dough as well Marc.


We shall see, mon ami. Some freshly brewed BT coffee?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see, mon ami. Some freshly brewed BT coffee?


Always! What’s on tap today? Marking or Prep? While I miss class time I certainly don’t miss marking and prep.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The Whatzit pic first made me think of rolled up fabric, and the of pie crust dough. Can't say for sure what it is but it will be interesting to see the result tomorrow.





Rps said:


> Morning all. I thought it was a roll of Pillsbury dough as well Marc.


Congrats guys, you are both correct that it is dough. I thought that might be much harder. All that is left is to determine what type of dough!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Congrats guys, you are both correct that it is dough. All that is left is to determine what type of dough!


Okay, how about cinnamon roll dough..


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Okay, how about cinnamon roll dough..


Nope, sorry.


----------



## SINC

Tonight's moon should be quite a show and this will likely interest you Marc:

https://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/s...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Congrats guys, you are both correct that it is dough. I thought that might be much harder. All that is left is to determine what type of dough!


Pasta dough, as in lasagna?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tonight's moon should be quite a show and this will likely interest you Marc:
> 
> https://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/s...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


Thanks, Don, but it is cloudy with some light rain now and into tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Always! What’s on tap today? Marking or Prep? While I miss class time I certainly don’t miss marking and prep.


Marking for my MUN web course, and getting the other two web courses ready for Jan.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Pasta dough, as in lasagna?


Nope, sorry, but it is a very common thing.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Congrats guys, you are both correct that it is dough. I thought that might be much harder. All that is left is to determine what type of dough!



Well they beat me to the generalized guess, and so to be more specific I'll have to add and say it's a photo shot of the ready made pastry dough from a can for making "Bake-it-Fresh" type _*croissants*_.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Well they beat me to the generalized guess, and so to be more specific I'll have to add and say it's a photo shot of the ready made pastry dough from a can for making "Bake-it-Fresh" type _*croissants*_.


Bingo! We have a winner!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you might like this. Deborah wants to get this RV.

$3.5 Million Mobile Home Has Built-In Helipad, But It's The Inside Making People Want To Move In


----------



## pm-r

> Don, you might like this. Deborah wants to get this RV.


I hope no-one is too disappointed when they discover that it's not actually for sale, but is only a concept vehicle.

But some concept eh??? 

And I wonder who gets to use the "concept" and hopefully something available cash wise to stock the steaks and beer and wine. ;-)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you might like this. Deborah wants to get this RV.
> 
> $3.5 Million Mobile Home Has Built-In Helipad, But It's The Inside Making People Want To Move In


Well, that is just a touch above anything I might want. I am pretty happy with my rig, although if I win the lottery, I might just upgrade, just a tad.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, that is just a touch above anything I might want. I am pretty happy with my rig, although if I win the lottery, I might just upgrade, just a tad.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP parking the boat, Singapore's Changi Airport in our video and The Surprising Upsides Of An Accelerating World.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up and about this morning to get a few pictures of the full moon in the western sky. Not the Super Moon, but it was bright this morning.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Don, you might like this. Deborah wants to get this RV.
> 
> $3.5 Million Mobile Home Has Built-In Helipad, But It's The Inside Making People Want To Move In


Actually, if you want to see production WOW! RVs go to almost any college football game in the States. Was at the Big House in Michigan and you should see the rigs that pull up there for the tail-gaters..... amazing! Many had satellite dishes, and commercial kitchens in them.

Breath taking!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Well, that is just a touch above anything I might want. I am pretty happy with my rig, although if I win the lottery, I might just upgrade, just a tad.


Say Don, do you tow a small car behind your RV? My father in law had a fairly large RV and he towed a small car around. Not sure if I would like that extra length, especially if you are caught going through a city. I had a buddy who had a small RV which seemed quite manageable in heavy and close traffic. Maybe VW had it right with the Wesfalia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually, if you want to see production WOW! RVs go to almost any college football game in the States. Was at the Big House in Michigan and you should see the rigs that pull up there for the tail-gaters..... amazing! Many had satellite dishes, and commercial kitchens in them.
> 
> Breath taking!


Yes, it would be nice to drive to Pasadena, CA to see the Univ. of Georgia Bulldogs in the Rose Bowl. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it would be nice to drive to Pasadena, CA to see the Univ. of Georgia Bulldogs in the Rose Bowl. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sooners will be a tough team. Should be a good game.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, do you tow a small car behind your RV? My father in law had a fairly large RV and he towed a small car around. Not sure if I would like that extra length, especially if you are caught going through a city. I had a buddy who had a small RV which seemed quite manageable in heavy and close traffic. Maybe VW had it right with the Wesfalia.


Yes, I do Rp. I still have my 2001 Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited 4 x 4 that I bought new in July of that year. It is a full 4 x 4 in that it has a transaxle and is an automatic transmission and can be towed four wheels down by putting the automatic tranny in park and the transaxle in neutral. I have driven the vehicle 110,000 km since then and have towed it about an equal amount of km. Km do not register when towing but you must leave the accessory key on for the signal lights to work and the brakes work on a surge brake system. Thus I am on my fifth set of tires and my second set of brakes now.

My rig is 30 feet long by itself and is 46 feet long with the Suzuki and hitch added. I do not find the added length nor weight to be much of an issue although it does weigh 11 tons when hooked together, the length matters not at all as the car tracks where the RV goes.

The real issue with towing is that you cannot back up, so using reverse when hooked up is out of the question. Most setups are pull only hitches.

That makes where and how you stop very important. As long as you are travelling forward, you are fine. If you park in a position that requires you to back up, you have to unhook the tow vehicle, move both vehicles to a new spot, then re-hook the tow vehicle and carry on.

In 17 years of towing, I have only had to do that once and I learned my lesson. I never had to do it again.

Worst places to stop are those new fuel stations that run the pumps perpendicular to the roadway with the convenience store at the end. Pulling in to one of those almost always requires one to back up, thus I avoid those stations and pull into stations with the pumps running parallel with the road.

The things you don't learn driving a big rig are many. Like your height for example is much more of a concern than your length. I am 11 ft 6 in high, so have to avoid any underpass shy of that height and especially canopies over gas pumps. Some of them in the US in particular do not have that much clearance and I have seen more than one knocked down by a motor home.


----------



## Rps

Don, I don’t think I could ever run one of those, my perception isn’t great in some instances, such as backing up. I can see where height can be a problem though. I think i’ll Just hotel it.


----------



## SINC

Rp, the biggest change in driving a big rig is also something not many people think about. It is called 'eyes on the road'. There is no time to gawk around at the sights as you cruise the highways. Driving something this big and heavy requires one to really pay attention to the road ahead. And by 'ahead', I mean a km or better in front of you, anticipating any issues that may arise that could get you into trouble. 

Stopping distance is huge compared to a car, so that guy 'creeping' at a crossroad a half km ahead is a very real threat. If he decided to go after misjudging your speed, you will hit him if you do not adjust your speed downward as you approach the creeper, just in case. In most instances they finally stop in the end, but you can never be sure. I often find myself reducing speed from 100 all the way down to 60 or 70 in these situations.

Also a threat are people who pass you just before an intersection and then stop at the red light ahead, cutting off your safe following distance, so as they pass, you had better be on the brakes or you will crunch his rear end being unable to stop in time. People who have never driven a big rig have no idea what kind of danger they put you and themselves in when pulling stunts like that. And keep in mind it is YOU who will be charged for following too close if you read end on of those clowns.

I have advocated for years that there be a mandatory drivers test for any car driver who wants to drive a big rig, or even rent one for that matter. You can always spot an inexperienced driver by their silly driving decisions and it scares the hell out of those of us who have taken special courses before driving one and have logged many thousand of miles driving one.


----------



## Rps

That makes a great deal of sense, especially, I think where you are as I recall seeing more big rigs in Alberta than here . Are you thinking something like Power Squadron or more like Air- Brake ?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, I don’t think I could ever run one of those, my perception isn’t great in some instances, such as backing up. I can see where height can be a problem though. I think i’ll Just hotel it.


Rp, there are driver ed schools which teach this skill. There is even one located near you. Tell them Dr. G. sent you and that you like doxies for a special discount.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> That makes a great deal of sense, especially, I think where you are as I recall seeing more big rigs in Alberta than here . Are you thinking something like Power Squadron or more like Air- Brake ?


A special class of license you have to obtain before you can drive one via a test similar to a motor cycle. Right now anyone with a basic drivers license can get in and go on any size rig as long as it does not have air brakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

* Do twins ever realize that one of them is unplanned? 

* What if my dog only brings back my ball because he thinks I like throwing it? 

* If poison expires, is it more poisonous or is it no longer poisonous? 

* Which letter is silent in the word "Scent," the S or the C?

* The letter W, in English, is called double U. Shouldn't it be called double V? 

* Maybe oxygen is slowly killing you and It just takes 75-100 years to fully work. 

* Every time you clean something, you just make something else dirty. 

* The word "swims" upside-down is still "swims".

* Intentionally losing a game of rock, paper, scissors is just as hard as trying to win. 

* 110 years ago everyone owned a horse and only the rich had cars. Today everyone has cars and only the rich own horses. 

* Your future self is watching you right now through memories. 

* The doctors that told Stephen Hawking he had two years to live in 1953 are probably dead. 

* If you replace "W" with "T" in "What, Where and When", you get the answer to each of them.

* Many animals probably need glasses, but nobody knows it.

* If you rip a hole in a net, there are actually fewer holes in it than there were before.

* If 2/2/22 falls on a Tuesday, we'll just call it "2's Day". 

(Save this until 2022 – because it does fall on a Tuesday!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game this morning. Nippy outside.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds real good this morning. Today on SAP a look back at Archie Bunker in our video, a gif that hurts to watch and Wife had new lighting installed, hubby loves it.


----------



## eMacMan

This has been a tough year for Broncos fans. But this statement from the head coach misses the obvious.
Broncos coach Vance Joseph says his team hasn't quit  | Colorado Springs Gazette, News

He could have more accurately said: "They have not yet begun to fight."


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> This has been a tough year for Broncos fans. But this statement from the head coach misses the obvious.
> Broncos coach Vance Joseph says his team hasn't quit* | Colorado Springs Gazette, News
> 
> He could have more accurately said: "They have not yet begun to fight."


Funny thing is, being in that division with 3 teams at 6-6 , next week is a pickup week. So they could be 4 - 9 with 3 games left . Not sure if they can run the table but if they did ( and they are on par within the division ) they might not look too bad. I’ll have to see if they play KC, Oak, and LA in the remaining season play...if they don’t those are pickup games.

Just checked the sled, KC plays them on the 31st. But KC plays LA and Oakland so the sled is against them.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds real good this morning. Today on SAP a look back at Archie Bunker in our video, a gif that hurts to watch and Wife had new lighting installed, hubby loves it.


Afternoon, Don. I remember that All in the Family clip. Cute puppy picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Funny thing is, being in that division with 3 teams at 6-6 , next week is a pickup week. So they could be 4 - 9 with 3 games left . Not sure if they can run the table but if they did ( and they are on par within the division ) they might not look too bad. I’ll have to see if they play KC, Oak, and LA in the remaining season play...if they don’t those are pickup games.
> 
> Just checked the sled, KC plays them on the 31st. But KC plays LA and Oakland so the sled is against them.


Sadly, the NY Giants (who play their home games in NJ) are toast this year.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, the NY Giants (who play their home games in NJ) are toast this year.


Well the owners were a bit late in their firings. Sadly is right when you consider the Giants were supposed to do great things this year. I can't really blame the coach but the wheels feel off early with no shore up. But, this year has been weird in the NFL, to me it shows the lack of depth in the teams and the inordinate number of severe injuries. I have often thought that many of the injuries were jumble caused....players falling on legs and knees, but there have been many that were, at least to me, weaponised hits. I think much of this is due to the He Man approach the NFL has taken and the " vitamin supplements" the players take. I have suggested to the CFL that all uniforms ( at all levels of football ) have a white section level with the arm pits up. No white helmets. If a player hits the white spot with his helmet in a glancing blow it is a 5 yard penalty. If a direct hit a personal foul and a 15 yard penalty. You've got to start with the kids in high school and work up to teach them how to open tackle properly.... Refs can see if a head is used as weaponised under the uniform change.


----------



## Rps

It’s cold here today as well....might see the S word this week. Marc I came across something and I can’t find it again, but it stated that the Statue of Liberty was actually in New Jersey as the island it resides on was really in NJ. True?


----------



## pm-r

> * Do twins ever realize that one of them is unplanned?
> 
> * What if my dog only brings back my ball because he thinks I like throwing it?
> 
> … … …



;-) Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It’s cold here today as well....might see the S word this week. Marc I came across something and I can’t find it again, but it stated that the Statue of Liberty was actually in New Jersey as the island it resides on was really in NJ. True?


Sadly, all too true, Rp. When all of NYC had a blackout, way back when, the Statue was still lit up ............. since it got it's power from NJ. 

5C with a light rain falling here. Still, nothing to shovel. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> ;-) Thanks.


I liked the one about throwing the ball to a dog. Our dogs just stare at me as if to say "Well, you threw it .......... you go get it."


----------



## pm-r

> Marc I came across something and I can’t find it again, but _*it stated that the Statue of Liberty was actually in New Jersey*_ as the island it resides on was really in NJ. True?


Sorry, false news!!! 

Unless you're thinking of the "_*Land created by reclamation*_…"

See:
_Where is the Statue of Liberty located?_
https://www.howtallisthestatueofliberty.org/where-is-the-statue-of-liberty-located/

or the wiki:
_



The statue is situated in Upper New York Bay on Liberty Island south of Ellis Island, which together comprise the Statue of Liberty National Monument. Both islands were ceded by New York to the federal government in 1800.[161] *As agreed in an 1834 compact between New York and New Jersey that set the state border at the bay's midpoint, the original islands remain New York territory despite their location on the New Jersey side of the state line.* Liberty Island is one of the islands that are part of the borough of Manhattan in New York. *Land created by reclamation added to the 2.3 acres (0.93 ha) original island at Ellis Island is New Jersey territory.*

Click to expand...

_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statue_of_Liberty#Location_and_tourism


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sorry, false news!!!
> 
> Unless you're thinking of the "_*Land created by reclamation*_…"
> 
> See:
> _Where is the Statue of Liberty located?_
> https://www.howtallisthestatueofliberty.org/where-is-the-statue-of-liberty-located/
> 
> or the wiki:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statue_of_Liberty#Location_and_tourism


Well, if NJ pulls the pin on the electricity for the Statue of Liberty, we shall see who has claim to the Statue. "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses .... but make sure they have their own flashlights." :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Superstore now offering online grocery shopping in Halifax - Nova Scotia - CBC News

I would rather shop on my own, thank you very much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a gif that looks good, a 750 year old secret video and The Devious Art Of Lying By Telling The Truth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have just brewed some fresh OtHD coffee .......... and some EotS muffins (End of the Semester). Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Well end of the semester muffins sound good! Some BT and we are all set.

Sunny but cold here today. We will be heading into a cold session here.....nothing like what Don gets, we will hover around 0c. Winter is up and down here. I only had to use the snowblower 3 times last year. Mostly due to the shape of the house. We call them snout houses here where the garage juts out in front a fair distance. Snow gets trapped between the garage wall and my front door.....a few times it has drifted to almost 4 feet high in that section while almost nothing on the driveway.....who knew.

So we are expecting flurries this week....hopefully they don't stay.


----------



## Rps

Marc, as you live in the area no doubt you don’t need reminding, but for others here is a clip about the Halifax Explosion

A city destroyed: 100 years after the Halifax Explosion


----------



## pm-r

> We call them snout houses here where the garage juts out in front a fair distance. Snow gets trapped between the garage wall and my front door.....a few times it has drifted to almost 4 feet high in that section while almost nothing on the driveway.....who knew.



That sounds like good planning and design to keep the driveway clear of snow. 

And isn't your place known as the "Windy City"??? 

Lots of snow drifts I imagine…


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That sounds like good planning and design to keep the driveway clear of snow.
> 
> And isn't your place known as the "Windy City"???
> 
> Lots of snow drifts I imagine…


Never heard of us being called the Windy City.... now Leamington....man is it breezy there. Windsor usually calls itself the Rose City. Really gusts aren’t too bad here, but we do get a great number of thunder storms. Lived here about 7 years.... this is the first placed I’ve lived where you had thunder storms in the winter..... can be quite wild in that regard.


----------



## SINC

Chicago is the windy city, isn't it?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Chicago is the windy city, isn't it?


Yes it is... interestingly it got that name not from gusts of wind but because of its constant bragging about itself. Centre of the universe and all...... you know Don, like Toronto..... does anywhere else matter in this country according to our media.... :lmao::lmao: We have two TV stations here and the CBC runs Toronto news Saturday at 6 and 11 nightly.....as if I care about what happens in Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well end of the semester muffins sound good! Some BT and we are all set.
> 
> Sunny but cold here today. We will be heading into a cold session here.....nothing like what Don gets, we will hover around 0c. Winter is up and down here. I only had to use the snowblower 3 times last year. Mostly due to the shape of the house. We call them snout houses here where the garage juts out in front a fair distance. Snow gets trapped between the garage wall and my front door.....a few times it has drifted to almost 4 feet high in that section while almost nothing on the driveway.....who knew.
> 
> So we are expecting flurries this week....hopefully they don't stay.


It hit 12C with heavy rain this afternoon here in Lunenburg. Luckily, no thoughts of snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, as you live in the area no doubt you don’t need reminding, but for others here is a clip about the Halifax Explosion
> 
> A city destroyed: 100 years after the Halifax Explosion


Yes, there were services all over the province of NS.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw-FbwmzPKo[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Chicago is the windy city, isn't it?


According to The Weather Network, St. John's, NL is Canada's windiest city.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, as you live in the area no doubt you don’t need reminding, but for others here is a clip about the Halifax Explosion
> 
> A city destroyed: 100 years after the Halifax Explosion


https://www.historicacanada.ca/content/think-like-a-historian/halifax-explosion


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of new furniture design, a dog in a suitcase and a beauty of a shot of the super moon from Bob in Blairmore. Thanks Bob.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, Now nearly 7:30 in the east and an hour later in the Maritimes and no one up yet? Either that or they are hard at work and too busy to drop by The Shang? Time will tell.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of new furniture design, a dog in a suitcase and a beauty of a shot of the super moon from Bob in Blairmore. Thanks Bob.


You're entirely welcome. Was about -8°C when I took that shot. Alpen-glo is very short lived and the moon was setting fast. I did not think I had time to put on full winter armour and still get the picture, so it was shot through a double pane of glass. Hardly ideal but thankfully it came out just fine.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. -2 here with a dusting of snow. We are expecting a week of cold, for here, weather. Average about -2 for 5 days. We are also expecting from a dusting to light snow over that period as well. Normally, it comes and then goes....so I am hoping it goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, all. Deborah and I went into Halifax to do a bit of shopping. We are back now. It hit 8C with sunny skies at 2PM. Currently, it is partly sunny with 7C temps. No snow in sight. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of the talent of Glen Campbell, a kid has trouble with balls and people who descended from Spartans.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don . Always loved when Glen Campbell sang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

There are days that I marvel at the sheer number of wifi networks in range of our home. I think this is unusual for a neighbourhood of single family homes without apartments. Take a look at my desktop below.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow. That is quite the list. Houses are further apart in this area of Lunenburg, so my list would be quite small. Luckily, all on your list are locked by a password ....................... except yours. Still, who would guess that "doxielover" would be your password.


----------



## Rps

Don, I have almost the same with my wifi..... you can almost guess who is who by the titles as well.

So, I have only one statement today... *W T F SNOW in Georgia!!!!!!*


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, I have almost the same with my wifi..... you can almost guess who is who by the titles as well.
> 
> So, I have only one statement today... *W T F SNOW in Georgia!!!!!!*


Texas as well has snow this morning. A neighbour who winters in Weslaco near the Mex border said the temp was 3 C there this morning.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Texas as well has snow this morning. A neighbour who winters in Weslaco near the Mex border said the temp was 3 C there this morning.


Hell, that would seem like summer to you today wouldn't it. As I recall once the snow falls it stays and the clippers can be wild there. I can't remember if you get any Chinooks Edmonton way, when my parents lived in Caroline they got them there...you could actually see them in the cloud formation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, I have almost the same with my wifi..... you can almost guess who is who by the titles as well.
> 
> So, I have only one statement today... *W T F SNOW in Georgia!!!!!!*


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In just over 5 years Georgia, I saw 1/2 and inch of snow in Waycross, GA and 4 1/2 inches in Athens, GA. That is what "flurries" are in St.John's, NL.


----------



## SINC

Nope, no chinooks here Rp. Although with temps getting into double digits over the next few days, it will melt ice built up on sidewalks and driveways, but will not melt the foot of snow on lawns. The ground is frozen too deeply for that to happen until April.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Texas as well has snow this morning. A neighbour who winters in Weslaco near the Mex border said the temp was 3 C there this morning.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In just over 5 years Georgia, I saw 1/2 and inch of snow in Waycross, GA and 4 1/2 inches in Athens, GA. That is what "flurries" are in St.John's, NL.


4 inches was a nice spring day in Bowmanville.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> 4 inches was a nice spring day in Bowmanville.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP a happy puppy gif, a BBQ setup to die for and a Viagra Factory Is Turning Men In This Town Into Walking Stiffs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today on SAP a happy puppy gif, a BBQ setup to die for and a Viagra Factory Is Turning Men In This Town Into Walking Stiffs.


Cute doxies, Don. :clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I saw those doxies this morning and thought, what better place for them?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I saw those doxies this morning and thought, what better place for them?


I appreciate the thought, Don. They are unique colors as well. They have black and tan markings, but are chocolate in color.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Colder here today at around -2 with about an inch of snow on the ground. Will head out later and clear the driveway and walkways. We are hoping to head out to the Christmas Light festival that Windsor has started this year. Should be fun and colourful. The city wanted to spend $3Million on it but there was such a backlash at that amount they now have it whittled down to a paltry $1.5Million. So we thought we would go see what our tax dollars buy. That said, it will be pretty to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Colder here today at around -2 with about an inch of snow on the ground. Will head out later and clear the driveway and walkways. We are hoping to head out to the Christmas Light festival that Windsor has started this year. Should be fun and colourful. The city wanted to spend $3Million on it but there was such a backlash at that amount they now have it whittled down to a paltry $1.5Million. So we thought we would go see what our tax dollars buy. That said, it will be pretty to see.


Snow!?!? XX) Hopefully, it shall not last. 4C and a light rain falling here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

Spent all day putting up our festive lights. Also made a couple of meat loaves for supper. Film after dark. 

Of the lights, silly, not the meat loaf!


----------



## SINC

And on another front, the wife always sets this tiny book out in ahem, the reading room each Christmas. I read it every year and always pick one thing to do in any given year. Book cover and a page sample below. It's a bit of a tradition in our home. (The book, not the reading room.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool traditions, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP toy train tricks, recalling the horizontal hold and a Sunday Whatzit that may be a tough one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP toy train tricks, recalling the horizontal hold and a Sunday Whatzit that may be a tough one.


Morning, Don. My first guess for the Whatzit pic was of a clock spring. I took apart a clock once when I was a boy and the tension spring opened up in a similar manner. Needless to say, I could not repair the clock after that experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Not sure if this will work here or not, but it will make you think. It sure did me.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hkddb7pr5kpce69/2017-11-29-VIDEO-00000029.mp4?dl=0


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Not sure if this will work here or not, but it will make you think. It sure did me.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/preview/Public/2017-11-29-VIDEO-00000029.mp4




I just get a faint message in red saying the file *** doesn't exist. Either at my Dropbox or using Safari.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Not sure if this will work here or not, but it will make you think. It sure did me.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/preview/Public/2017-11-29-VIDEO-00000029.mp4



Hmm wants me to sign in to see the file. Often there is a way around that, but not this time. Anyways it's not gonna happen.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP toy train tricks, recalling the horizontal hold and a Sunday Whatzit that may be a tough one.




I'd say today's Sunday Whatzit is a _Toroflux Kinetic Slinky_ or "_Flow Rings_".

Basically more of an adult oriented and mesmerizing kinetic sculpture and also used as a fun interactive "flow toy" that's like a 4th dimensional "slinky", made of a single piece of stainless steel.

I believe they are also in vogue and used as a "fidget thing".

Now, what was that saying that Barnum was said to have used so often… ????


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Hmm wants me to sign in to see the file. Often there is a way around that, but not this time. Anyways it's not gonna happen.



Her's what my Dropbox says about sharing a file with the public:

_The Public Folder lets you easily share single files in your Dropbox. Any file you put in this folder gets its own Internet link so that you can share it with others-- even non-Dropbox users! 

These links work even if your computer’s turned off. 

Step 1: Drop a file into the Public folder.

Step 2: Right-click/control-click this file, then choose Dropbox > Copy Public Link. This copies the Internet link to your file so that you can paste it somewhere else.

That's it! 

You can now share this file with others: just paste the link into e-mails, instant message conversations, blogs, etc.!

If you'd like more help with sharing files, head here: http://www.getdropbox.com/help/16Happy Dropboxing!
- The Dropbox TeamNote: You can only link to actual files within your Public Folder, not to folders._


----------



## eMacMan

Dropped the DropBox app very early in the game as it meant either doubling down on photos on the HD, or risk losing photos altogether if I was not very careful when deleting them from the DropBox folder. Now I just access DB via the web and it works very well for sharing images and what have you. 

Beyond that I am not sure why one would bother with the public folder. Simply click on share file and select the option to share as read only and copy the link. Anyone can view these links although DB will still attempt to make you believe you need to sign in or up. However in this case you can close the offensive dialog box.


Like I said this particular file is actually forcing me to sign in if I want to view it.


----------



## pm-r

> Like I said this particular file is actually forcing me to sign in if I want to view it.



No need to do that, if the url had been saved and posted properly, but the link isn't even pointing to the posters Dropbox/Public folder.

With the proper url and settings, anyone should be able to access the file just using a normal browser.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Not sure why all the reaction knowing I would never knowingly post a questionable file here. Damn DB changed everything a while back and made it much harder to use and the instructions Patrick posted do not even exist on my DB. That is the way it 'used to work', but no longer available running High Sierra. Perhaps this one will work?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hkddb7pr5kpce69/2017-11-29-VIDEO-00000029.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure why all the reaction knowing I would never knowingly post a questionable file here. Damn DB changed everything a while back and made it much harder to use and the instructions Patrick posted do not even exist on my DB. That is the way it 'used to work', but no longer available running High Sierra. Perhaps this one will work?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hkddb7pr5kpce69/2017-11-29-VIDEO-00000029.mp4?dl=0


Interesting video clip, Don. I did not know her full story. Hopefully, the press will leave her alone in England, but I doubt it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting video clip, Don. I did not know her full story. Hopefully, the press will leave her alone in England, but I doubt it.


I suspect you are right Marc, but like you, I had no idea of the background of the woman. I found that interesting to know and thought others might be surprised, like I was to know this, thus my attempt to post it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suspect you are right Marc, but like you, I had no idea of the background of the woman. I found that interesting to know and thought others might be surprised, like I was to know this, thus my attempt to post it.


I have seen all the episodes of "Suits", in which she plays a fine role.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting video clip, Don. I did not know her full story. Hopefully, the press will leave her alone in England, but I doubt it.


I’m afraid the press on both sides of the pond will be on her like a working lighter in a crackhouse! One of my favourite shows is the daily Inside Edition....it is positively laughable that they pass this off as a “news” show, anyhow they have begun the American Princess aspect....even tracing her dad who lives in Mexico....nothing she has ever touched in her life will be left untouched by the press. I have already seen reports on her “ex”, her boyfriends, even what she eats and wears...... I think the term is relentless. Which means their engagement will probably be snookered by the press and we will be bombarded with “the broken hearted Princess”. I hope not, she seems quite nice and well balanced from what i’ve seen and heard from friends in Toronto.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Not sure why all the reaction knowing I would never knowingly post a questionable file here. Damn DB changed everything a while back and made it much harder to use and the instructions Patrick posted do not even exist on my DB. That is the way it 'used to work', but no longer available running High Sierra. Perhaps this one will work?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hkddb7pr5kpce69/2017-11-29-VIDEO-00000029.mp4?dl=0


That works. I get a dialog box which tries to con me into signing in or on, but it can easily be closed. BTW Changing the dl=0 to raw=1 (at the end of the URL), should get rid of that obnoxious box altogether.

Point with the first attempt should have been that not everyone has or wants a DropBox account, not that you would post anything dangerous. Sorry if I failed to clarify.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m afraid the press on both sides of the pond will be on her like a working lighter in a crackhouse! One of my favourite shows is the daily Inside Edition....it is positively laughable that they pass this off as a “news” show, anyhow they have begun the American Princess aspect....even tracing her dad who lives in Mexico....nothing she has ever touched in her life will be left untouched by the press. I have already seen reports on her “ex”, her boyfriends, even what she eats and wears...... I think the term is relentless. Which means their engagement will probably be snookered by the press and we will be bombarded with “the broken hearted Princess”. I hope not, she seems quite nice and well balanced from what i’ve seen and heard from friends in Toronto.


Sadly Rp, I fear you are correct in this speculation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a child and a dog pooping (thanks Rp) getting a couch moved and a future Trudeau election ad?


----------



## SINC

Quite a surprise for us this morning as daughter Crystal came upstairs and announced her elder brother Greg from Lower Sackville, NS would be arriving home for Christmas a week from today at the airport at 10:15 a.m. 

It was to be a walk into the house that day surprise, but Ann was so busy baking him cookies and getting parcels ready to mail today that Crystal decided to come clean and avoid all his gifts going east. She even had brother Matt's boss talked into sending him to the airport to pick up a parcel where Greg would be waiting. But his Mom spoiled it all in her headlong rush to send him a taste of home for Christmas.

There is one really happy Mom around here today!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Quite a surprise for us this morning as daughter Crystal came upstairs and announced her elder brother Greg from Lower Sackville, NS would be arriving home for Christmas a week from today at the airport at 10:15 a.m.
> 
> It was to be a walk into the house that day surprise, but Ann was so busy baking him cookies and getting parcels ready to mail today that Crystal decided to come clean and avoid all his gifts going east. She even had brother Matt's boss talked into sending him to the airport to pick up a parcel where Greg would be waiting. But his Mom spoiled it all in her headlong rush to send him a taste of home for Christmas.
> 
> There is one really happy Mom around here today!


Good to hear, Don. Stephen arrives here in a week. Good to have children home for the holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there might be some treats in the oven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got my contracts signed, sealed and accepted to be a teleprofessor in the Winter semester for Memorial Univ. and Mount Saint Vincent Univ. Should be an interesting semester in "semi-retirement". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Hanukkah to all here in The Shang. Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video that looks at camo wear for the future, Mexican Coke as in cola and a football catch like you have never seen before.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video that looks at camo wear for the future, Mexican Coke as in cola and a football catch like you have never seen before.


That was quite the catch, Don. Liked the Christmas tree "setup" as well. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready for you to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bid for Halifax CFL team steams ahead with Atlantic Schooners trademark - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Who know?????????


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Bid for Halifax CFL team steams ahead with Atlantic Schooners trademark - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Who know?????????


I’ve seen this before....however I would love to see a team in Halifax, Fredericton, St. John’s and Quebec City.......and..........Sudbury.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’ve seen this before....however I would love to see a team in Halifax, Fredericton, St. John’s and Quebec City.......and..........Sudbury.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Have to go in for a recheck of my EKG. Seems that there was an irregularity the last time I had one done in Nov. I did have a cup of Rp's BT coffee, which I found to be quite strong. We shall see today's results.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck with the tests.

Today on SAP a gent gets his flu shot, How A Small Dog Saved Three Tiger Cubs and Should We Drop The Term Millennials?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good luck with the tests.
> 
> Today on SAP a gent gets his flu shot, How A Small Dog Saved Three Tiger Cubs and Should We Drop The Term Millennials?


Morning, Don. The tests showed that I needed to stop drinking Rp's special blend of BT coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee .......... our regular blend ............ is brewing. Rp's BT coffee will now come with a health warning, in that it can also be used to power high efficiency car engines.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. The tests showed that I needed to stop drinking Rp's special blend of BT coffee.


Well, I can't say that I blame you. I like coffee to taste like coffee, not some dreamed up concoction from a barista, Coffee is coffee is coffee, especially for me. Current favourite is McCafe. Just good plain old coffee 

I must admit though, that the very best is cowboy coffee over an open fire when camping.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I can't say that I blame you. I like coffee to taste like coffee, not some dreamed up concoction from a barista, Coffee is coffee is coffee, especially for me. Current favourite is McCafe. Just good plain old coffee
> 
> I must admit though, that the very best is cowboy coffee over an open fire when camping.


Yes, I too like McCafe ............. with nothing added to it.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Well, I can't say that I blame you. I like coffee to taste like coffee, not some dreamed up concoction from a barista, Coffee is coffee is coffee, especially for me. Current favourite is McCafe. Just good plain old coffee
> 
> I must admit though, that the very best is cowboy coffee over an open fire when camping.


You must be thinking of Arbuckle's no other brand is worthy of the name.

Good quote from a 1960s Katie Lee interview with Gail Gardner.



> "Gail's breakfast call rattles the latch on my bedroom door. "Come and get it or I'll feed it to the coyotes!"
> 
> A steaming cup of coffee waits on the kitchen table. One sip and I tell Gail, "Haven't tasted coffee like that since Shorty Mac's . . . strong enough to raise a blister on a rawhide boot."
> 
> "Yup, cowboys is fussy about the stoutness of their brew. When Bob Heckle and me was keepin' a brandin' camp fer strays near Thumb Butte one spring, we come down for supplies 'n found the whole dang town outta Arbuckle's coffee, the only kind we would use. Well, I bought another brand, fergit what, and heads on back t'camp by our little stream up in the junipers. Next morning I rolls out, makes the coffee and calls Bob. As I recall, he got a little fire-bellied in town and wasn't too spry come sunup. He takes a good round mouthful of that coffee and lets 'er fly -sprays all over me, the camp, the bacon 'n eggs, everything. I says, 'What the hell's the matter? You latch onto a scorpion?' He says 'Christ, where'd ya git that bellywash?' I told him they didn't have no Arbuckle's. 'Jesus,' he spits, 'I could stick a coffee bean in my hip pocket [language laundered by editor] and wade through the crick and git stronger coffee than that!' "


They seem to have gone a bit upscale from the glory days.
https://www.arbucklecoffee.com/collections/coffee


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> You must be thinking of Arbuckle's no other brand is worthy of the name.
> 
> Good quote from a 1960s Katie Lee interview with Gail Gardner.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to have gone a bit upscale from the glory days.
> https://www.arbucklecoffee.com/collections/coffee


Nope, never even heard of Arbuckles before. Must be a US brand?

Out camping it's always Nabob or failing that, Edwards from Safeway. 

The only flavoured coffee I like is coffee. Pure, straight up, coffee, with no foreign matter mixed into it beyond sugar and cream the odd day.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have always liked the expression "I'm a regular Joe and I like my joe regular."


----------



## Dr.G.

https://lighthousenow.ca/article.php?title=Lunenburg_County_cranberry_producer_set_for_expans

Great cranberries with Christmas turkey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Today on SAP a gent gets his flu shot, _*How A Small Dog Saved Three Tiger Cubs*_…



I didn't know Disney was doing super short stories or is this the result of their recent Fox acquisition…??? :lmao:

But actually well done…


----------



## pm-r

> The only flavoured coffee I like is coffee. Pure, straight up, coffee, with no foreign matter mixed into it beyond sugar and cream the odd day.



Hmmm…??? Not even eggnog or a good shot of Baileys????


----------



## pm-r

I came across this and thought Marc and his doxies haven't been forgotten, even if it does appear to be a short smooth hair…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I didn't know Disney was doing super short stories or is this the result of their recent Fox acquisition…??? :lmao:
> 
> But actually well done…


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? Not even eggnog or a good shot of Baileys????


Actually, I love Baileys, but by itself. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I came across this and thought Marc and his doxies haven't been forgotten, even if it does appear to be a short smooth hair…


That is a standard smooth doxie, Patrick. We have standard wirehaired doxies. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is starting to brew.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a video about Ida, the golfer, a note comparing Kennedy to Obama and a dog has enough when pulling a sled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winter storm set for eastern Newfoundland on Saturday - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Yuk. Sadly, my son is still living in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute how that dog showed that he had enough of pulling a sled.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? Not even eggnog or a good shot of Baileys????


Well, since Bailey's is mandatory when out camping, that is an exception. 

Never even heard of anyone putting eggnog in coffee before though, is that a west coast thing, Patrick?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee is starting to brew.


Well, cold here today, WC -12. Finish d shovelling the snow...4 inches Tuesday, 8 inches Wednesday, and thanks to the snow plow 6 at the bottom of my driveway.

As for coffee, I like McCafe, but have always been a Second Cup guy. My favourite coffee Butter Toffee, or Wild Mountain Blueberry.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, since Bailey's is mandatory when out camping, that is an exception.
> 
> Never even heard of anyone putting eggnog in coffee before though, is that a west coast thing, Patrick?


Run in eggnog is an eastern thing, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, cold here today, WC -12. Finish d shovelling the snow...4 inches Tuesday, 8 inches Wednesday, and thanks to the snow plow 6 at the bottom of my driveway.
> 
> As for coffee, I like McCafe, but have always been a Second Cup guy. My favourite coffee Butter Toffee, or Wild Mountain Blueberry.


I am not much of a BT person, Rp. I have had and liked Wild Mountain Blueberry, however. Second Cup makes a good cup of regular coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, cold here today, WC -12. Finish d shovelling the snow...4 inches Tuesday, 8 inches Wednesday, and thanks to the snow plow 6 at the bottom of my driveway.
> 
> As for coffee, I like McCafe, but have always been a Second Cup guy. My favourite coffee Butter Toffee, or Wild Mountain Blueberry.


Wow, that is a lot of snow, Rp. Typical for this time of year?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of the super moon rising, a leaf blowing surprise and Iceland's elves. And a crafty dog. What kind of dog is crafty?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of the super moon rising, a leaf blowing surprise and Iceland's elves. And a crafty dog. What kind of dog is crafty?


Morning, Don. Great action hockey shots. 

A "crafty dog"????? The Crafty Dachshund is a classic in the doxie owners box of jokes.  :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I watch the snow swirl about this morning.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Great action hockey shots.
> 
> A "crafty dog"????? The Crafty Dachshund is a classic in the doxie owners box of jokes. :lmao::lmao:


Thought you might enjoy that one!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, that is a lot of snow, Rp. Typical for this time of year?


Hi Marc, no these were record amounts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thought you might enjoy that one!


It has been around for a year or so, but it is still a classic. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, no these were record amounts.


Wow. We have about 5 inches of light snow falling and it is still falling. Might have to rev up the snowblower later this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Used the snowblower for half the driveway. Will finish it tomorrow. Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier, who was born in Finland, LOVES the fresh snow. She is dashing about the backyard plowing through the freshly fallen snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, since Bailey's is mandatory when out camping, that is an exception.
> 
> Never even heard of anyone putting eggnog in coffee before though, is that a west coast thing, Patrick?



I don't know how general it is or if at all but it tastes good. But I also like lots of cream and sugar with my coffee.

But it has to be better than all that Pumpkin Spice everyone seems to go crazy over.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> That is a standard smooth doxie, Patrick. We have standard wirehaired doxies. Paix, mon ami.



I know you have standard wire-haired doxies Marc, you let us know almost every week and that's why I mentioned the cellphone case unfortunately has a smoothie.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an F-111 belly landing, a bald guy has trouble with a toilet plunger and a Whatzit that may be easier for locals than those further away. Of course I may be wrong about that, but we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an F-111 belly landing, a bald guy has trouble with a toilet plunger and a Whatzit that may be easier for locals than those further away. Of course I may be wrong about that, but we shall see.


Morning, Don. The first thing I thought of when seeing the Whatzit pic is the experiment of throwing hot water up into the air in frigid temps. I have seen Youtube video clips of people doing this out west during the bitterly cold days of winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't know how general it is or if at all but it tastes good. But I also like lots of cream and sugar with my coffee.
> 
> But it has to be better than all that Pumpkin Spice everyone seems to go crazy over.


Patrick, add me to one who also does not like Pumpkin Spice coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Speaking of coffee, a fresh pot of regular coffee is currently brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3VHGTQQs-4

An amazing home science experiment.


----------



## SINC

That video is not nearly cold enough to make the test work. Most of it came back down as ice. 

Take a look here at how it reacts in Canada at -41° as this guy uses a water gun to spray it as it turns to instant vapour as it should in cold temps. -15° does not work at all.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to shave and shower and head to the Apple store with a bricked iPhone. Again. Was there yesterday. Three complete restores in two days and it still does not work. Terrible for a phone that cost me over a grand. Later . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That video is not nearly cold enough to make the test work. Most of it came back down as ice.
> 
> Take a look here at how it reacts in Canada at -41° as this guy uses a water gun to spray it as it turns to instant vapour as it should in cold temps. -15° does not work at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Now those are cold temps. Gives me a headache just to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time for me to shave and shower and head to the Apple store with a bricked iPhone. Again. Was there yesterday. Three complete restores in two days and it still does not work. Terrible for a phone that cost me over a grand. Later . . .


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Time for me to shave and shower and head to the Apple store with a bricked iPhone. Again. Was there yesterday. Three complete restores in two days and it still does not work. Terrible for a phone that cost me over a grand. Later . . .


Back in Apple's glory days that would be replaced under the three strikes program. Seems that today's Apple is pretty badly bruised.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Time for me to shave and shower and head to the Apple store with a bricked iPhone. Again. Was there yesterday. Three complete restores in two days and it still does not work. Terrible for a phone that cost me over a grand. Later . . .



Bummer and you're lucky you have an Apple Store within a reasonable distance, and that's open on a Sunday.

And you haven't been having the best of luck with some of your latest new Apple products it seems. 

Maybe you'll post some details of the problems later, especially after _*three complete restores*_ FAIL!!! Gheese!!! 

It sounds like a new, proper working replacement should be part of the "fix"!!


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor, who is a professional photographer, took this picture yesterday evening.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an F-111 belly landing, a bald guy has trouble with a toilet plunger and a Whatzit that may be easier for locals than those further away. Of course I may be wrong about that, but we shall see.



A very nice Sunday SAP again thanks Don.

Loved the toilet plunger bit and that was some incredible flying in the F-111 Belly Landing video, but I'm rather surprised that they didn't use any foam to assist and help keep the fire risk low. Those planes and their various relatives are incredible pieces of flying equipment.

PS: And a pretty sharp eyed control tower operator to notice the wheel dropping off at takeoff!!! WOW!!

Now as for _The Sunday Whatzit?_, I'm going to say I think that it's *a shot taken skyward in some Ice Castle*, maybe even from one of those I believe are back in Edmonton again this year. 

Quite beautiful, especially on a bright clear sky sunny day.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> A very nice Sunday SAP again thanks Don.
> 
> Loved the toilet plunger bit and that was some incredible flying in the F-111 Belly Landing video, but I'm rather surprised that they didn't use any foam to assist and help keep the fire risk low. Those planes and their various relatives are incredible pieces of flying equipment.
> 
> PS: And a pretty sharp eyed control tower operator to notice the wheel dropping off at takeoff!!! WOW!!
> 
> Now as for _The Sunday Whatzit?_, I'm going to say I think that it's *a shot taken skyward in some Ice Castle*, maybe even from one of those I believe are back in Edmonton again this year.
> 
> Quite beautiful, especially on a bright clear sky sunny day.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well done sir, that is it exactly! :clap:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Bummer and you're lucky you have an Apple Store within a reasonable distance, and that's open on a Sunday.
> 
> And you haven't been having the best of luck with some of your latest new Apple products it seems.
> 
> Maybe you'll post some details of the problems later, especially after _*three complete restores*_ FAIL!!! Gheese!!!
> 
> It sounds like a new, proper working replacement should be part of the "fix"!!


Turns out the phone is fine. Trouble was with my backup in iTunes being bad or corrupt. Set up the phone as a 'new' phone and all is now well. Took a while to download all my apps, but it is worth it to solve the issue. No hardware issues whatsoever. They suggest I reinstall iTunes to see if that might help, but I will never know if it does, as my backup that was bad is gonzo so it cannot happen again.

Stands to reason that if the backup was bad, it would fail every time I tried to use it. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## pm-r

> Turns out the phone is fine. Trouble was with my backup in iTunes being bad or corrupt.



We pretty well gave up using iTunes for major "backup" with our iOS devices, especially after I discovered a lot of stuff (apps etc) weren't even being backed up and a lot of other stuff if it hadn't come via Apple (Music etc.) and just started using iMazing.app.

I wouldn't use an iDevice with needed data and apps without it!!! 
Just as it says, an amazing app and makes Apple's app and methods pale by comparison:
https://imazing.com

And Apple's recent changes with iTunes and backups etc. has made iTunes even worse except as maybe a music player as it should have been and stayed that way, not as a kitchen sink/garburator type app.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> We pretty well gave up using iTunes for major "backup" with our iOS devices, especially after I discovered a lot of stuff (apps etc) weren't even being backed up and a lot of other stuff if it hadn't come via Apple (Music etc.) and just started using iMazing.app.
> 
> I wouldn't use an iDevice with needed data and apps without it!!!
> Just as it says, an amazing app and makes Apple's app and methods pale by comparison:
> https://imazing.com
> 
> And Apple's recent changes with iTunes and backups etc. has made iTunes even worse except as maybe a music player as it should have been and stayed that way, not as a kitchen sink/garburator type app.


Well, not for $50 I won't even try it. Will stick with iTunes for free, thanks anyway.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, not for $50 I won't even try it. Will stick with iTunes for free, thanks anyway.



It's often available with some bundles or with coupons and a quick search shows it's available for a short time from the 9to5 store for $25.00.
https://9to5toys.com/2017/11/06/imazing-ios-software/

https://specials.9to5toys.com/sales...-258847&utm_content=a0x1a000003aNpz&scsonar=1

Excellent user support comments from sites such as mac-forums.com.

Just saying… and I have found it worthwhile for our iOS devices.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a guy playing fetch with his dog when things go wrong, a tricky golf shot and cooking for your dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of a guy playing fetch with his dog when things go wrong, a tricky golf shot and cooking for your dog.


Morning, Don. That was quite the golf shot. Our dogs do NOT fetch anything, so no fear of throwing one's phone. :lmao: We do not cook for our dogs ............ just give them good food and lots of love. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Stephen arrives (hopefully) tomorrow afternoon to spend Christmas with us here in Lunenburg. It will be good to see him once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Stephen arrives (hopefully) tomorrow afternoon to spend Christmas with us here in Lunenburg. It will be good to see him once again.


As does Greg today st 10:18 from Halifax to spend the holidays with us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As does Greg today st 10:18 from Halifax to spend the holidays with us.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, our internet was down when I got up to begin uploading SAP so I used my phone to do that, then messed with Telus online and finally a factory reset of the modem did the trick. Then it was back to bed for another hour's sleep.

Today on SAP a video of some Scottish humour, a horse reacts to a human wearing a horse head and some disturbing news about pot sales in Colorado that may give us pause to think.


----------



## SINC

I had been up for about a half hour when I noticed Ann had a red mark on her upper lip. She had been out with the dog and then making Crystal's lunch in the kitchen and when she came into the living room is when I saw it. I had gone to bed last night about 7:00 and she went out to the local Safeway grocery to pick up some milk. That's where she took a very hard fall on the ice near the sidewalk. Another lady saw her fall and rushed to help her up with a cut lip, but she hit the curb edge with her chest and she says it hurts to take a deep breath now. Being a retired nurse, she self diagnosed and did not go for any medical help, she just says she will be sore for a couple of days. Thank goodness she didn't break anything.


----------



## SINC

Greg's flight from Halifax is an hour late. He texted that they spend an hour on the runway due to ice and snow before they took off. That will have him on the planed for pretty much seven long hours. He is now due here at 11:16.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had been up for about a half hour when I noticed Ann had a red mark on her upper lip. She had been out with the dog and then making Crystal's lunch in the kitchen and when she came into the living room is when I saw it. I had gone to bed last night about 7:00 and she went out to the local Safeway grocery to pick up some milk. That's where she took a very hard fall on the ice near the sidewalk. Another lady saw her fall and rushed to help her up with a cut lip, but she hit the curb edge with her chest and she says it hurts to take a deep breath now. Being a retired nurse, she self diagnosed and did not go for any medical help, she just says she will be sore for a couple of days. Thank goodness she didn't break anything.


 Yes, lucky that nothing was broken.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Greg's flight from Halifax is an hour late. He texted that they spend an hour on the runway due to ice and snow before they took off. That will have him on the planed for pretty much seven long hours. He is now due here at 11:16.


Stephen's flight from St. John's to Halifax was delayed an hour as well. Deborah just picked him up so they will be home by 3PM.

Hopefully, Greg's flight will be smooth the rest of the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg's many Christmas traditions | The Chronicle Herald

Some interesting and unique Christmas traditions.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Stephen arrives (hopefully) tomorrow afternoon to spend Christmas with us here in Lunenburg. It will be good to see him once again.





SINC said:


> As does Greg today st 10:18 from Halifax to spend the holidays with us.



I hope they're not having to deal with the schedule mess at Atlanta due the power failures they had there.

I still haven't discovered how they can have a backup power system that screwed up so badly. Seems like poor design or lack of proper testing.

Gheese, we had much better working emergency power setup that I installed where I worked many years ago. And it got run and tested every week and probably still does!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Stephen's flight from St. John's to Halifax was delayed an hour as well. Deborah just picked him up so they will be home by 3PM.
> 
> Hopefully, Greg's flight will be smooth the rest of the way.


Yep, he said it was the smoothest flight he ever had. He is here safely now.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope they're not having to deal with the schedule mess at Atlanta due the power failures they had there.
> 
> I still haven't discovered how they can have a backup power system that screwed up so badly. Seems like poor design or lack of proper testing.
> 
> Gheese, we had much better working emergency power setup that I installed where I worked many years ago. And it got run and tested every week and probably still does!!!


Stephen arrived here an hour or so ago. Halifax was the problem.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Lunenburg's many Christmas traditions | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Some interesting and unique Christmas traditions.




I really like the other article and suggestions via that page — If you are a victim…If you are a survivor…. and some darn good survivor suggestions ;-) — possible SAP potential:

The week before Christmas | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a hero pig, a Christmas song video and putting beer in your gas tank may be the future.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a hero pig, a Christmas song video and putting beer in your gas tank may be the future.


Beer in the gas tank???????????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Beer in the gas tank???????????????????????


Yeah, I know, such a waste of perfectly good beer!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, I know, such a waste of perfectly good beer!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Use the force, Luke."


----------



## pm-r

@Marc



> Gatineau, Que., woman among at least 12 killed in Mexico bus crash
> Gatineau, Que., woman among at least 12 killed in Mexico bus crash - Ottawa - CBC News





> The woman has been identified as Stephanie Horwood, 41, who was originally from St. John's. She lived with her family in Gatineau's Aylmer district.


Did you possibly know her Marc?

Sure not the best thing for a family holiday, and at the Christmas Season. :-(


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Beer in the gas tank???????????????????????



Yeah right… big yawn here…
I can recall them saying the same thing about using ethanol from corn some 20 + years ago…

Don't hold your breath waiting or expecting…


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP another Christmas video of chocolate boxes singing, why you don’t put Christmas lights on palm trees andWhere Did The Inspiration Come From?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you possibly know her Marc?
> 
> Sure not the best thing for a family holiday, and at the Christmas Season. :-(


No, I did not know her, Patrick. Very sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing as we await the arrival of Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stephen and I took Deborah to see her first Star Wars movie -- The Last Jedi. She liked it, but found it way too long.


----------



## pm-r

Say Marc, what's this I came across all about and how "orthodox" does one have to be???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Say Marc, what's this I came across all about and how "orthodox" does one have to be???


Never heard of this, Patrick. An Orthodox Jewish person would not use certain electrical devices or travel (other than walking) from Friday at sunset until Saturday at sunset. Kosher laws deal with how things that are eaten are produced.

Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy first day of Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Stephen and I took Deborah to see her first Star Wars movie -- The Last Jedi. She liked it, but found it way too long.


Speaking of last things, the last movie I saw in a movie theatre was 'Coming To America' with Eddie Murphy way back in 1989, my first movie at a St. Albert theatre. The volume was so loud it offended me and I have never returned to a theatre. There have been no theatres in this city of 65,000 for over a decade, but one is about to open very soon as a huge Cineplex is opening across the road from our Costco, the largest Costco in western Canada.

Not that I was much of a movie fan anyway, The movie I had seen last, previous to that was 'The Exorcist' in Chatham, Ontario back in the late 70s.

I prefer to watch movies on my TV with mono sound set, at home without my ears bleeding.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a water ski jump that is something else, a unique Christmas tree and why your tree lights are always tangled.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing as we await the arrival of Winter.


Arrived Monday and Tuesday. Have already shoveled a foot, seen temps of -24°C, and paid $100 to have the lane scraped we could get to a Doctors appointment. Last night got another 4 inches and lows into the -20s are in the foreseeable future.


----------



## SINC

Morning Bob, you folks got what we had in November. Now most of the snow melted on top and froze solid underneath and there is no moving it and it is most difficult to walk on when refilling the bird feeder on a tree on the back lawn. No snow here yet other than the odd skiff in December, but oh my have we got icy conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of last things, the last movie I saw in a movie theatre was 'Coming To America' with Eddie Murphy way back in 1989, my first movie at a St. Albert theatre. The volume was so loud it offended me and I have never returned to a theatre. There have been no theatres in this city of 65,000 for over a decade, but one is about to open very soon as a huge Cineplex is opening across the road from our Costco, the largest Costco in western Canada.
> 
> Not that I was much of a movie fan anyway, The movie I had seen last, previous to that was 'The Exorcist' in Chatham, Ontario back in the late 70s.
> 
> I prefer to watch movies on my TV with mono sound set, at home without my ears bleeding.


Well, you would have found this movie VERY loud. As well, the 3D glasses were a bit distracting. Still, it was a family event.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning Bob, you folks got what we had in November. Now most of the snow melted on top and froze solid underneath and there is no moving it and it is most difficult to walk on when refilling the bird feeder on a tree on the back lawn. No snow here yet other than the odd skiff in December, but oh my have we got icy conditions.


We got that back in November as well, but thanks to a couple of days of rain it had long since melted. We have been enjoying mild temps since then, at least until Tuesday Night. Tonight shall be the first fire since last winter. 

Four more inches this AM so Bob's gym is open for business.


----------



## SINC

I just had to put this right here!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just had to put this right here!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. We are due for some snow and then strong winds and lots or rain. Best to pull the pin now. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a gif of an airplane I would rather not be 'in', a solution for kids misbehaving at Christmas and Bob Dylan's Christmas lights reviewed. A video of that old favourite song, White Christmas and also to make you smile a traditional Christmas Tale.

And oh yeah, Porky sings the blues to round out the Christmas theme.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It isn't Christmas until Porky sings the blues. Enjoy!" Don, that is a real blast from the past.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start some Tibb's Eve coffee ................. it's a Newfoundland tradition. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true ............ Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "It isn't Christmas until Porky sings the blues. Enjoy!" Don, that is a real blast from the past.


Yep, nuttin' like ol' Porky to make me smile at Christmas! 

Another thing that makes me smile is our ace photographer Al Popil puts out a weekly newsletter. His logo in the upper left corner always makes me chuckle regarding the price of the publication:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, nuttin' like ol' Porky to make me smile at Christmas!
> 
> Another thing that makes me smile is our ace photographer Al Popil puts out a weekly newsletter. His logo in the upper left corner always makes me chuckle regarding the price of the publication:


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

So very true. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies are getting ready for Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a special Whatzit to test your Christmas guessing, a video of a very old carol and a prank by the JFL gang just for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a special Whatzit to test your Christmas guessing, a video of a very old carol and a prank by the JFL gang just for you.


Morning, Don. Great JFL prank. The look on his face was classic. :clap::lmao:

The first thing that came to mind with the Whatzit pic was of a Christmas tree loop. You put it on a pole and it descends down into a Christmas tree shape.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Great JFL prank. The look on his face was classic. :clap::lmao:
> 
> The first thing that came to mind with the Whatzit pic was of a Christmas tree loop. You put it on a pole and it descends down into a Christmas tree shape.


Morning all. The Christmas Tree loop would be my guess as well Marc, or it is extended and you are looking at the arial view.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. The Christmas Tree loop would be my guess as well Marc, or it is extended and you are looking at the arial view.


True. When it comes down as a swirling loop, you could stick pine boughs on it and then decorations. 

You folks going to get a white Christmas? Green here with sunshine and 5C temps.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> True. When it comes down as a swirling loop, you could stick pine boughs on it and then decorations.
> 
> You folks going to get a white Christmas? Green here with sunshine and 5C temps.


We are getting some snow as I type this....not much but that might change. We are in a cold snap with -5C, but that could hit -10 tomorrow and beyond. Toronto really got nailed they other day and we had about an inch or so but it melted in the sunshine. My son was driving from Trenton to Barrie and the snow delayed him by 3 hours. Not fun. We are heading up Bradford way on the 27th. Bradford is north of Toronto towards Barrie. Hopefully the roads will be in good shape...its about a 4 hour drive from Windsor. Hope you and yours have a great holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We are getting some snow as I type this....not much but that might change. We are in a cold snap with -5C, but that could hit -10 tomorrow and beyond. Toronto really got nailed they other day and we had about an inch or so but it melted in the sunshine. My son was driving from Trenton to Barrie and the snow delayed him by 3 hours. Not fun. We are heading up Bradford way on the 27th. Bradford is north of Toronto towards Barrie. Hopefully the roads will be in good shape...its about a 4 hour drive from Windsor. Hope you and yours have a great holiday.


Thank you, Rp. Same to you and yours. We are having some people over so there will be 9 of us here to share the Christmas Day turkey. They only live a couple of miles from us, so the drive will not be bad if we do get some snow. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Merry Christmas to All and I hope you all have a Great Season.

I just dropped in to say I'm stumped with The Sunday Whatzit? today and was going to say the same as already suggested, some sort of spiral Christmas tree when supported with a pole or twine. But hard to gauge the size with nothing to compare.

All the Best to Everyone.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Merry Christmas to all of you and best wishes for a great day tomorrow.

Marc is right on the Whatzit, a spiral Christmas tree, congrats!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you and best wishes for a great day tomorrow.
> 
> Marc is right on the Whatzit, a spiral Christmas tree, congrats!


A lucky guess on my part, Don.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A lucky guess on my part, Don.


I choose to call it talent at Christmas time.


----------



## eMacMan

From here in SW AB Merry Christmas and best wishes.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Merry Christmas. As we do every day, SAP is up with a gentle stream, a Christmas medley on beer bottles video and Golf On Christmas Morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I choose to call it talent at Christmas time.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> From here in SW AB Merry Christmas and best wishes.


Same to you, Bob. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas to one and all. May it bring us peace and good health. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Christmas coffee and treats are now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

When does the rum and eggnog start?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> When does the rum and eggnog start?



And Kahlua or any of the Coffee Liqueurs with the eggnog are nice.

Merry Christmas, and Seasons Greetings to All.

All sons and any family are all here for Christmas from their homes in Okotoks Alberta, Whitehorse Yukon and Vancouver BC and daughter lives just a few km away.

And a two inch+ dusting of fresh snow around our area to make things white and quiet for a real white Christmas.

And all the birds enjoying the birdseed and suet.


Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

And just in case Marc or any lover of donairs missed out… there's always next year…

_*People In Halifax Are Going Crazy For These Donair Tree Ornaments*_
https://www.buzzfeed.com/ishmaeldar...ource=bbf_enca&utm_term=.eqGzD0Jx7#.rc8RnBxL3


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When does the rum and eggnog start?


Three hours ago ............ as we were stuffing the turkey .......... which is now in the oven. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"And Kahlua or any of the Coffee Liqueurs with the eggnog are nice." Yes, love Kahlua and Baileys.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And just in case Marc or any lover of donairs missed out… there's always next year…
> 
> _*People In Halifax Are Going Crazy For These Donair Tree Ornaments*_
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/ishmaeldar...ource=bbf_enca&utm_term=.eqGzD0Jx7#.rc8RnBxL3


:lmao::clap::lmao: Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a dusting of snow overnight but now the rain has stopped, the sun is out and we have 9C temps. So much for a white Christmas. Deborah is disappointed, but if the truth be known, I am not disappointed.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Three hours ago ............ as we were stuffing the turkey .......... which is now in the oven. :clap::clap:


Ah, good, just as our turkey is about to come out of the oven!


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a chilly Alberta. Today on SAP some paper sculpture, amazing magic and a doxie in denial.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all from a chilly Alberta. Today on SAP some paper sculpture, amazing magic and a doxie in denial.


"Nope, not me . . . " :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild night here in Nova Scotia. Power was lost at about 430PM here in Lunenburg, just as the turkey was done in the oven (thank goodness). It came back on at about 530PM and then went out at about 6PM. We ate by candle light. Power finally came back on about just before midnight. Winds hit gusts of 115km/h here in Lunenburg.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good (Boxing) Day to All
I thought I would just pop in for a minute to say Merry Christmas to All and wish everybody here a Happy New Year
- (no drinking & driving please, - I've seen how that can work out!)

Anyway, Here's good bye to 2017, may it rest in peace, and here's hoping that 2018 will resolve some, ( or at least one or two) of todays problems. 

Peace to All


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good (Boxing) Day to All
> I thought I would just pop in for a minute to say Merry Christmas to All and wish everybody here a Happy New Year
> - (no drinking & driving please, - I've seen how that can work out!)
> 
> Anyway, Here's good bye to 2017, may it rest in peace, and here's hoping that 2018 will resolve some, ( or at least one or two) of todays problems.
> 
> Peace to All


Merry Christmas to you as well, Bill. How is Life treating you these days? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

About to start a second turkey dinner now. Nice not to have to dine by candle light now that the power has been restored.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Winds are picking up once again and I don't know if there will be power later. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> About to start a second turkey dinner now. Nice not to have to dine by candle light now that the power has been restored.



The photos of the snapped off power poles in the NS Power area were amazing and certainly showed the force of the winds and their devastation.

And still lots of outages according to their map:
http://outagemap.nspower.ca/external/default.html

Nice that you got to eat another turkey dinner, but in not candlelight.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a visit to a gym where a guy loses it when he sees a pretty girl, a close call at an intersection and a sound in the BC forest that will make the hair on your arms stand.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The photos of the snapped off power poles in the NS Power area were amazing and certainly showed the force of the winds and their devastation.
> 
> And still lots of outages according to their map:
> http://outagemap.nspower.ca/external/default.html
> 
> Nice that you got to eat another turkey dinner, but in not candlelight.


True, Patrick. Yes, there was a lot of damage to trees and powerlines throughout NS. Luckily, other than lose power for about 7 hours, we experienced no damage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot OtHD coffee is the name of the game here in a cold and windy Lunenburg. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, cold and windy outside this afternoon. Only Molly, who was born in Finland last Fall, feels fine with these cold temps. No snow on the ground, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well, yet another severe cold warning has been given tonight with -40° plus wind chill warnings.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog gets back into his yard, a new type of power plant and a true angler keeps fishing no matter what.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, yet another severe cold warning has been given tonight with -40° plus wind chill warnings.


WoW!!!!!!!!! I guess I shall not complain about our -13C temps and -21C windchill.   XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee for everyone on this cold Canadian morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

I got a new sign to put here in The Shang. Maybe it will bring in more people? We shall see. I still have the old sign in the Cafe Chez Marc -- "In God we trust .......... all others pay cash".


----------



## Dr.G.

"Acknowledging the good that is already in your life is the foundation for all abundance." Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Dr.G.

Hundreds of Nova Scotians on Day 3 without power as frigid temperatures continue - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Don, was Greg's area of NS hit hard?


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, he says they lost power the same night as you did until early the next morning, but many poles and trees were ripped out by the wind. His lady and her son remained behind when he came out here and spent the night in a friends home who still had power. His office in Dartmouth had no power for over 16 hours, but was not damaged.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, he says they lost power the same night as you did until early the next morning, but many poles and trees were ripped out by the wind. His lady and her son remained behind when he came out here and spent the night in a friends home who still had power. His office in Dartmouth had no power for over 16 hours, but was not damaged.


Wow. Seems like no part of the province was spared. We just lost power but had no damage to the house or surrounding trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

CFL in Halifax: A gamble with lots of field to cover | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some HOT TGIF coffee tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

With overnight wind chills at minus 45 or worse tonight, I too am hopping into bed with full pyjamas and an extra quilt. Will be up to produce SAP for tomorrow about 2:00 or 3:00 am.


----------



## eMacMan

BTW Don Yesterday's close call video was a perfect illustration of the reason it is illegal for Alberta drivers to enter a crosswalk before pedestrians have reached the curb.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP The Things That People Send Us and truth in the media, our video A Human Centipede Race Against The Bull and 10 Traditional New Year’s Day Foods And Why We Eat Them.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> With overnight wind chills at minus 45 or worse tonight, I too am hopping into bed with full pyjamas and an extra quilt. Will be up to produce SAP for tomorrow about 2:00 or 3:00 am.


XX) Unreal temps, Don. I can't imagine being outside in these sorts of frigid temps. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot TGIF coffee is brewing. I got up a bit early to see the alignment of the planets Mercury, Saturn and Mars this morning in the southeastern sky. Quite the sight. Still, with -11C temps, I did not want to bring out my camera and tripod to take a picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

From SAP -- "Q. As you grow older, do you tend to gesture more or less with your hands while talking? 
A. Rose Marie: You ask me one more growing old question Peter, and I'll give you a gesture you'll never forget. "

Sadly, she died the other day at the age of 93.


----------



## Dr.G.

You have to hear this argument that Red Skelton made on his show 50 years ago

I was a little boy when they added "under God" and there were 48 states at the time.


----------



## SINC

Well, for the first time ever my Suzuki would not start this morning. Of course being over -40° wind chill with a -34° temp did not help. Hooked up my motor home 30 amp battery charger, plugged it in, left it for four hours and it started at the turn of the key. Me = Dumbass for that one. It is now plugged in overnight and will be ready to go in the morning. The result? I had to walk the three long blocks to the pub today and damn was that cold. Brrrr even.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, for the first time ever my Suzuki would not start this morning. Of course being over -40° wind chill with a -34° temp did not help. Hooked up my motor home 30 amp battery charger, plugged it in, left it for four hours and it started at the turn of the key. Me = Dumbass for that one. It is now plugged in overnight and will be ready to go in the morning. The result? I had to walk the three long blocks to the pub today and damn was that cold. Brrrr even.


Stay warm and safe, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well, that settles it:

Deep freeze: Edmonton colder than North Pole and South Pole


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a very cold Alberta. Today on SAP a video Amazing, NASA satellite image, zoom in and out, smiling face to deep space. Also ice cream in Thailand and a very interesting bit, Amber-Trapped Tick Suggests Ancient Bloodsuckers Feasted On Feathered Dinosaurs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cold here too, but with -9C temps I guess that would feel warm to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I guess hot coffee is the name of the game once again today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yes those temps would be warm here for sure. Some parts of the province are colder than -50° right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yes those temps would be warm here for sure. Some parts of the province are colder than -50° right now.


I couldn't stand our -21C windchills the other day. Almost had to ask Deborah to venture outside with the doxies. Molly, born in Finland, is oblivious to these cold temps. I was getting a headache after 15 minutes outside. I can't even imagine what you are going through these days. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

" Begin doing what you want to do now. We are not living in eternity. We have only this moment, sparkling like a star in our hand - and melting like a snowflake."

Sir Francis Bacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax CFL franchise would make football a coast-to-coast sport, says commissioner | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting The Shang ready for our yearly gala event. This should be a good one for all of our Shang family.


----------



## pm-r

For you football fans, and some players who took psychology seriously…
some opponents sucked out big time… ;-)

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-6J-vyewa...z7fVoCZXjNQelZPENBKNQCLcB/s1600/Nice+Move.gif


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> For you football fans, and some players who took psychology seriously…
> some opponents sucked out big time… ;-)
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-6J-vyewa...z7fVoCZXjNQelZPENBKNQCLcB/s1600/Nice+Move.gif


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow for the last coffee of 2017. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP for this final day of the year a video of kids lipsyncing, a cat that thinks it is a slinky and a warning for dog owners who us peanut butter as a treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, Xylitol, also found in sugarless gum, is very dangerous for dogs. We fill our Kongs with kibble.

Is the Whatzit pic an old fashioned tie pin? Once again, I call upon my experiences as a boy in the men's clothing store where my grandfather worked. It keeps the collar of a shirt in place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is again the name of the game for most, if not ALL of us here in Canada. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don.
> Is the Whatzit pic an old fashioned tie pin? Once again, I call upon my experiences as a boy in the men's clothing store where my grandfather worked. It keeps the collar of a shirt in place.


Indeed it is Marc. Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is Marc. Happy New Year to you and yours.


Same to you and Ann, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly wishes one and all here in The Shang a happy and prosperous new year. I wish everyone good health.


----------



## SINC

I hope you all have a great night. Mine is being spent with Ely on the couch an a cold beer or two. Amazing how at -30° one can still enjoy a cold one! 

Of course I enjoy Ely's company too as well as ehMac, albeit rather slow tonight, as we spend NYE alone.

You will notice she loves to rest her chin on my leg. Go figure.

Happy New Year all!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> … … …
> Is the Whatzit pic an old fashioned tie pin? Once again, I call upon my experiences as a boy in the men's clothing store where my grandfather worked. It keeps the collar of a shirt in place.





SINC said:


> Indeed it is Marc. Happy New Year to you and yours.



Just a wee bit late here about today's Whatzit and just to add to Marc's answer, but it looks specifically like a _*Stacy Adams brand Men's Collar or Tie Bar*_.


See you in the New Year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I hope you all have a great night. Mine is being spent with Ely on the couch an a cold beer or two. Amazing how at -30° one can still enjoy a cold one!
> 
> Of course I enjoy Ely's company too as well as ehMac, albeit rather slow tonight, as we spend NYE alone.
> 
> You will notice she loves to rest her chin on my leg. Go figure.
> 
> Happy New Year all!


Sweet. Happy New Year, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year to one and all. Just past 1AM here in Lunenburg, and Deborah and I just returned from a party next door. A grand time was had by all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Just us for the first coffee of 2018 in the morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Brewing our first coffee of 2018. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a mouse chasing a cat, keep your eye on the pen and Dave Barry's 2017 review.


----------



## SINC

A lucky night for son Matt at the Oilers hockey game. When he got home, he realized that he had left his iPhone on his seat at Rogers Place. He and brother Greg drove back to Rogers Place in downtown Edmonton and arrived about an hour after the game ended. Greg circled the block while Matt banged on the door and security answered, let him in when he showed his ticket stub and there was his phone sitting on the seat. It was a miracle no one picked it up, but he was some happy as he uses it for work today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A lucky night for son Matt at the Oilers hockey game. When he got home, he realized that he had left his iPhone on his seat at Rogers Place. He and brother Greg drove back to Rogers Place in downtown Edmonton and arrived about an hour after the game ended. Greg circled the block while Matt banged on the door and security answered, let him in when he showed his ticket stub and there was his phone sitting on the seat. It was a miracle no one picked it up, but he was some happy as he uses it for work today.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Here we go again. Nova Scotia has been put under a weather warning for Thursday, with snow/ice/rain in the forecast, all whipped about by very strong winds. Luckily, there is warning and no Christmas dinner to cook. Sadly, the doxies and Molly hate rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Busy helping Ann prep New Years supper. Glazed ham, scalloped potatoes, fresh asparagus and plenty of hot mustard with fresh pineapple to top it all off.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Busy helping Ann prep New Years supper. Glazed ham, scalloped potatoes, fresh asparagus and plenty of hot mustard with fresh pineapple to top it all off.


We had an Alberta New Year's Day dinner for some friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night . See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at crokicurling, a sign for your front door and 10 Food Trends You're Going To See In 2018.


----------



## Rps

Morning all cold here in Windsor and.... WTF! It’s -13 C in Dalton!!!! Hope there a Feb. heat wave or a Jan thaw coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all cold here in Windsor and.... WTF! It’s -13 C in Dalton!!!! Hope there a Feb. heat wave or a Jan thaw coming.


 Never expected such low temps in Dalton, GA, Rp.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Never expected such low temps in Dalton, GA, Rp.


First time for everything I guess. I would have thought the Dawgs win would have warmed up Georgia! But talk about a shock, Green Bay dumped Dom Capers.....not sure if you are into football, but Capers is a genius with defenses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> First time for everything I guess. I would have thought the Dawgs win would have warmed up Georgia! But talk about a shock, Green Bay dumped Dom Capers.....not sure if you are into football, but Capers is a genius with defenses.


A great game, Rp. Now, it's on for the Dawgs to stome 'Bama. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A great game, Rp. Now, it's on for the Dawgs to stome 'Bama. We shall see.


I got nuthin’ couldn’t call that game if my life depended on it...should be fun to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I got nuthin’ couldn’t call that game if my life depended on it...should be fun to watch.


I graduated from the Univ. of Georgia with my doctorate three years before they won their first National Championship. It would be nice to see the Red and Black Dawgs win another one. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

Things are good Marc. Other than we have a cold we are well. I’ve been vegging lately thinking about what I would like to do now that I don’t teach, so something will strike me, even if it is just travel. I haven’t played my banjo in awhile so when I feel a bit better will pick that up I am sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Things are good Marc. Other than we have a cold we are well. I’ve been vegging lately thinking about what I would like to do now that I don’t teach, so something will strike me, even if it is just travel. I haven’t played my banjo in awhile so when I feel a bit better will pick that up I am sure.


Sorry to hear about your cold, Rp. Love listening to banjo music.

I start teaching online at Mount Saint Vincent Univ. tomorrow, and for Memorial Univ. on Thursday. Should be a busy and interesting semester. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have to get up early to start teaching. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of the greatest cowboy poet ever, Baxter Black, leap frog on pillars and Why Don’t Americans Eat Horse?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot OtHD coffee is ready when you are in need of a mid-morning boost. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Hot OtHD coffee is ready when you are in need of a mid-morning boost. Enjoy.


Say Marc, are you in line for that Winter Bomb headed up the East Coast, looks large and scary. I hear Boston will get belted as it moves up to New York ...


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Marc, are you in line for that Winter Bomb headed up the East Coast, looks large and scary. I hear Boston will get belted as it moves up to New York ...


Looks like all of Atlantic Canada will get hit by this link:

The East Coast Is About To Get Hit by a “Bomb Cyclone” – Mother Jones


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Looks like all of Atlantic Canada will get hit by this link:
> 
> The East Coast Is About To Get Hit by a “Bomb Cyclone” – Mother Jones


Looks bad Don, how about where you are, still extremely cold?


----------



## SINC

Nope, we are now above zero and enjoying it.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of the greatest cowboy poet ever, Baxter Black, leap frog on pillars and Why Don’t Americans Eat Horse?


There are indeed other great cowboy poets and at least one part-time cowgirl poet/songwriter, Stephanie Davis.
This from her album Crocus in the Snow.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/t00kis5m6fxgd3i/11 The Spotted A_s.mp3?raw=1


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> There are indeed other great cowboy poets and at least one part-time cowgirl poet/songwriter, Stephanie Davis.
> This from her album Crocus in the Snow.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/t00kis5m6fxgd3i/11 The Spotted A_s.mp3?raw=1


Thanks Bob, she's good too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, are you in line for that Winter Bomb headed up the East Coast, looks large and scary. I hear Boston will get belted as it moves up to New York ...





SINC said:


> Looks like all of Atlantic Canada will get hit by this link:
> 
> The East Coast Is About To Get Hit by a “Bomb Cyclone” – Mother Jones


Yes, emergency warnings are going out all over the Atlantic provinces. Currently it is calm with -3C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

If I am not online tomorrow, due to a power outage, might someone else make coffee? Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. All is calm ................ for now. Hopefully, I shall see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of an Electromagnetic Car Suspension System, a quick Christmas tree and a look at 'Friluftsliv'.

From the look of the radar for North America, that weather bomb forecast for the east coast bombed out. Not even a sign of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Guess we are looking at different maps. This storm is vicious and is currently pounding the New England states in the US. Everything is closing down here in this area of NS. Wish me luck.

https://weather.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the initial pot of coffee brewing ................. and then, we shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Guess we are looking at different maps. This storm is vicious and is currently pounding the New England states in the US. Everything is closing down here in this area of NS. Wish me luck.
> 
> https://weather.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg


Oops, I was relying on Environment Canada who were wrong again I guess. At the time I posted, there was no storm even visible. Now they show this radar, much smaller storm than the map you show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we bypassed the snow and went straight to rain. Pouring rain falling now, whipped about by winds up to 100km/h. +4C, so luckily, no shoveling needs to be done ................. yet. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Now showing a much larger storm. Greg says his staff have locked up the shop and gone home at noon due to no power.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now showing a much larger storm. Greg says his staff have locked up the shop and gone home at noon due to no power.


A smart move on Greg's part, Don. Winds are being forecast to hit this part of the NS coast later today at 140km/h.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...maritimes-newfoundland-nova-scotia-pei/92924/


----------



## Dr.G.

Maritime provinces getting taste of East Coast 'weather bomb' - Nova Scotia - CBC News

+5C with pouring rain and strong winds. Feels like a hurricane outside. Was able to force the dogs outside for a few minutes to pee.


----------



## pm-r

> +5C with pouring rain and strong winds


And you still had power when last posting — Today, 10:37 AM at my end the webpage says.

Hope it stays On for you and I sure hope there aren't any fishing boats out on the rough stormy waters.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And you still had power when last posting — Today, 10:37 AM at my end the webpage says.
> 
> Hope it stays On for you and I sure hope there aren't any fishing boats out on the rough stormy waters.


Merci, mon ami. Hopefully, the boats are tied up at the docks around the Lunenburg harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C at just past 7PM. The rain has finally stopped. The winds gusted up to 109km/h and are expected to change from easterly to southwesterly and gust up to 140km/h overnight. Going to be tough to get the doxies to go outside.

Don, have you heard from Greg? Power is out in southern Halifax and down further south and east of there as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Lights are starting to flicker. See you all for some TGIF coffee .............. I hope. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> +7C at just past 7PM. The rain has finally stopped. The winds gusted up to 109km/h and are expected to change from easterly to southwesterly and gust up to 140km/h overnight. Going to be tough to get the doxies to go outside.
> 
> Don, have you heard from Greg? Power is out in southern Halifax and down further south and east of there as well.


Greg is still here in Alberta, Marc. He is currently in Lac La Biche with his son and they are headed to Fort McMurray today to pick up Nick's son Christian and bring him here for a visit later today. Meanwhile I am without wheels as he used my Suzuki to make the trip. He was in touch with his staff by phone and told them to go home at noon.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a weird custom in Japan, The True Meaning Of KFC Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Greg is still here in Alberta, Marc. He is currently in Lac La Biche with his son and they are headed to Fort McMurray today to pick up Nick's son Christian and bring him here for a visit later today. Meanwhile I am without wheels as he used my Suzuki to make the trip. He was in touch with his staff by phone and told them to go home at noon.


I see. Most of NS lost power last night. We just got our power back here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am going to quickly make some hot TGIF coffee while we still have power. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

As rain falls over Nova Scotia, strong winds will return overnight - Nova Scotia - CBC News

The Academy is less than 1km from my house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Hurt my foot early yesterday morning in the dark and now will have to go to the emergency room when it opens in a few hours for some X-rays. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry to hear about your foot. Coffee table?

Today on SAP expensive items turn up on Pawn Stars, a dog leaps onto a roof and The Beginner's Guide To Edibles.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, either emergency is busy and Marc is waiting, or the power is out again in Lunenburg. Just a guess on my part.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, either emergency is busy and Marc is waiting, or the power is out again in Lunenburg. Just a guess on my part.


ER was busy waiting for an X-ray tech to arrive ............ but she never did. So, I was told to use the RICE strategy and come back on Monday. It is feeling better than it did on Monday morning, so I am hoping that RICE helps. we shall see. Thanks for the concern, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> ER was busy waiting for an X-ray tech to arrive ............ but she never did. So, I was told to use the RICE strategy and come back on Monday. It is feeling better than it did on Monday morning, so I am hoping that RICE helps. we shall see. Thanks for the concern, mon ami.


RICE? Not familiar with that method.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> RICE? Not familiar with that method.



Maybe like putting it in a bowl of ice for cold treatment, or zapping some rice to heat it up and using it for a heat treatment.

??? Or just some custom East Coast treatment…???


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> RICE? Not familiar with that method.


Rest Ice Compression(??) Elevation. 

FWIW if something is broken probably best to wait for the swelling to go down before having it set.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Rest Ice Compression(??) Elevation.
> 
> FWIW if something is broken probably best to wait for the swelling to go down before having it set.


Yes, that is RICE, Bob.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> RICE? Not familiar with that method.


Rest, Ice, Compression and Elevation.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe like putting it in a bowl of ice for cold treatment, or zapping some rice to heat it up and using it for a heat treatment.
> 
> ??? Or just some custom East Coast treatment…???


A standard western medical procedure, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some hot Sunday coffee and then brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of the Rarest American Cars Ever Built, tips for cat owners and a Strange-Smelling Delicacy.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, it's Sunday and the Whatzit is there as well this morning. Have not decided if this one is easy or not. All guesses welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of the Rarest American Cars Ever Built, tips for cat owners and a Strange-Smelling Delicacy.





SINC said:


> Yikes, it's Sunday and the Whatzit is there as well this morning. Have not decided if this one is easy or not. All guesses welcome.


Afternoon, Don. Interesting "Rarest American Cars Ever Built" clip, along with the slo-mo clip.

The only thing I can think of re the Whatzit pic is a K’NEX Toy set I once bought for Stephen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hot Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. Interesting "Rarest American Cars Ever Built" clip, along with the slo-mo clip.
> 
> The only thing I can think of re the Whatzit pic is a K’NEX Toy set I once bought for Stephen.


Never thought of that Marc. They look like pizza box lid risers but I’m wondering if they are Christmas light wire holders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Never thought of that Marc. They look like pizza box lid risers but I’m wondering if they are Christmas light wire holders.


Both are great speculations, Rp, far better than my initial guess. We shall see.

How is the weather treating you these days?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes, it's Sunday and the Whatzit is there as well this morning. Have not decided if this one is easy or not. All guesses welcome.



Well Don, I'd say today's Sunday Whatzit? should be fairly easy for anyone who has been involved in the construction industry, and they have to be a type of _*rebar plastic "chair" supports*_ usually used in floor and paving concrete work.

And it looks like a single orange larger diameter _*rebar end protective cap*_ got into the bag as well. 

- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Both are great speculations, Rp, far better than my initial guess. We shall see.
> 
> How is the weather treating you these days?


We are still cold (for us) here at -11c but should hit +2c tomorrow and +8c on Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We are still cold (for us) here at -11c but should hit +2c tomorrow and +8c on Wednesday.


Sounds like us. Going up to -2C tomorrow, +3C on Tuesday and up to +8C by Friday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Need some sleep. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hope the foot is feeling better today Marc.

Today on SAP a look at a kid's first back flip on his bicycle, eating spaghetti with scissors and How Pirates Of The Caribbean Hijacked America's Metric System.

Odd that the USA is now the only country in the world that has not adopted the metric system.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, hope the foot is feeling better today Marc.
> 
> Today on SAP a look at a kid's first back flip on his bicycle, eating spaghetti with scissors and How Pirates Of The Caribbean Hijacked America's Metric System.
> 
> Odd that the USA is now the only country in the world that has not adopted the metric system.


Thanks for the concern, Don. X-rays showed no break but my foot is very purple due to the fact that I take Xeralto. Still hurts, but at least I can hobble about and have the "joy" of using RICE ................... with doxies jumping all over me. XX)


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning all, hope the foot is feeling better today Marc.
> 
> Today on SAP a look at a kid's first back flip on his bicycle, eating spaghetti with scissors and How Pirates Of The Caribbean Hijacked America's Metric System.
> 
> Odd that the USA is now the only country in the world that has not adopted the metric system.


Not given that they and Eritrea are the only two nations to use Citizenship based taxation. The difference between the US and Eritrea, is that Eritrea uses a half page form that anyone with a Grade 6 education could fill out in less than a minute. Americans outside of the US most deal with roughly 73,000 pages of tax code, and face devastating financial penalties for any forms omitted or filled in incorrectly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to focus on the Georgia - Alabama championship game. Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video 'Inside A Cave Under Montreal', Modern Cities That Became Ghost Towns Because No One Wanted to Live There and if you ever doubted what happened to the dinosaurs, check out the pic of a baby Blue Heron.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sadly, Georgia lost in OT. Such is Life.  Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we have been friends on Facebook for five years ............... but I think for at least 15 years here in ehMacLand. Kudos to us.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Sadly, Georgia lost in OT. Such is Life.  Coffee is brewing.


Man! What is it with Georgia teams losing big in the second half...first the Falcons now the Dawgs.......however if the casual football watcher saw those games they would be entertained I am sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Man! What is it with Georgia teams losing big in the second half...first the Falcons now the Dawgs.......however if the casual football watcher saw those games they would be entertained I am sure.


:-----(

It was hard to watch at the end, Rp. XX)


----------



## SINC

A riddle to start your day . . .

Why are giraffes so slow to apologize?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A riddle to start your day . . .
> 
> Why are giraffes so slow to apologize?


An oldie, but a goodie.

Because it takes them a long time to swallow their pride.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes Marc, you are on the ball this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah yes Marc, you are on the ball this morning.


:lmao::clap::lmao: Heard that one years ago.


----------



## Rps

Marc and Don if you like riddles try this one...

Number 8549176320 is so unique, why?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc and Don if you like riddles try this one...
> 
> Number 8549176320 is so unique, why?


The only number to have all the digits arranged in Lexicographic order (i.e., alphabetically ordered based on the alphabetical order of their component letters). A prof gave us this riddle in grad school, and I did not know the answer back then, but remembered it.


----------



## Rps

Sharp as a tack as always Marc, right on. Now something at a lower level. I gave this one to a group of engineers and not one got it right....

OTTFFSS...... what is the next letter?


----------



## Dr.G.

rps said:


> sharp as a tack as always marc, right on. Now something at a lower level. I gave this one to a group of engineers and not one got it right....
> 
> Ottffss...... What is the next letter?


e


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sharp as a tack as always Marc, right on. Now something at a lower level. I gave this one to a group of engineers and not one got it right....
> 
> OTTFFSS...... what is the next letter?


Actually, it should be ZOTTFFSSEN, according to the same prof who gave us the original riddle.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, it should be ZOTTFFSSEN, according to the same prof who gave us the original riddle.


Yes I can see that, but when I was given this they didn't have the "Z". I your example the next letter would be a T. It was amazing how the engineers struggled with such a simple solution set. I used this to highlight the paradigms in their thinking process....looking for deeper solutions than the simple path.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes I can see that, but when I was given this they didn't have the "Z". I your example the next letter would be a T. It was amazing how the engineers struggled with such a simple solution set. I used this to highlight the paradigms in their thinking process....looking for deeper solutions than the simple path.


We argued the Z in class, since zero is the first number of the 0-9 system, but it it not in alphabetical order.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video 'Inside A Cave Under Montreal', Modern Cities That Became Ghost Towns Because No One Wanted to Live There and if you ever doubted what happened to the dinosaurs, check out the pic of a baby Blue Heron.



Enjoyable as ever tanks Don.

But a query if I may?

In your SAP, you have the specs for:
*Recent Visitors To St. Albert's Place*

But what does the "Bandwidth" actually stand for and why is it often quite high when the other specs like Number of visits, pages or hits don't seem to relate directly??

IE:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Enjoyable as ever tanks Don.
> 
> But a query if I may?
> 
> In your SAP, you have the specs for:
> *Recent Visitors To St. Albert's Place*
> 
> But what does the "Bandwidth" actually stand for and why is it often quite high when the other specs like Number of visits, pages or hits don't seem to relate directly??
> 
> IE:


Animated GIFS.

Some gifs have 50 frames. Some have near 700 frames and some have over a thousand.

Post 24 changes to SAP takes hardly any bandwidth. Add a big animated gif and look out.

I assume each visitor is compiled in total to reflect that bandwidth.

At least that is my theory and I am sticking to it. 

All data compiled by Hostgater on their internal server stats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> At least that is my theory and I am sticking to it.



OK.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Time for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee sounds real good this morning. Today on SAP a Dog helps out a toddler, 8 Cultural Traditions Protected By UNESCO and Can you spot the shadow of the last five?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee sounds real good this morning. Today on SAP a Dog helps out a toddler, 8 Cultural Traditions Protected By UNESCO and Can you spot the shadow of the last five?


That dog did not "help" the child.


----------



## Dr.G.

To quote Captain Jack Sparrow, 'The problem is not the problem, the problem is your attitude about the problem.'


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?

Opinions differ on claim Knights Templar built castle in New Ross | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXPs6312UsQ


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP filler material?
> 
> Opinions differ on claim Knights Templar built castle in New Ross | The Chronicle Herald


As I sat here reading a book, below, I took a break and checked ehMac to find your post. What a coincidence!

The book I am currently reading is all about this very subject and was loaned to me to read by Rob Sinclair who owns Sinclair Automotive in the city.

I am about half way through the book and this story fits right in with the narrative of the book. Thanks for the heads up on the story.


----------



## Rps

How about a related unrelated subject......... https://www.thewrap.com/charlie-daniels-issues-grim-warning-to-taco-bell-about-the-illuminati/


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP filler material?
> 
> Opinions differ on claim Knights Templar built castle in New Ross | The Chronicle Herald


Not written by Leslie Charteris I presume....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Not written by Leslie Charteris I presume....




:lmao: :clap: :lmao:

Not even ghost written I'd suspect….


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As I sat here reading a book, below, I took a break and checked ehMac to find your post. What a coincidence!
> 
> The book I am currently reading is all about this very subject and was loaned to me to read by Rob Sinclair who owns Sinclair Automotive in the city.
> 
> I am about half way through the book and this story fits right in with the narrative of the book. Thanks for the heads up on the story.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Yep, me too. I get up before Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, some antics by Charlie Chaplin, Birds and squirrels being hand fed and Weird Foods From The '50s, '60s And '70s.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, me too. I get up before Marc.


Yes, we are the ehMacLand early birds ............ at least here in The Shang.

I shall get the coffee brewing. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee has been freshly brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it was too cold to post earlier. I just uploaded SAP and hopped back into bed. Brrrr.

Today on SAP a Friendly Golden Retriever Protects Puppy, we made it to Friday and a Former Facebook Exec Says Social Media Is Ripping Apart Society.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, it was too cold to post earlier. I just uploaded SAP and hopped back into bed. Brrrr.
> 
> Today on SAP a Friendly Golden Retriever Protects Puppy, we made it to Friday and a Former Facebook Exec Says Social Media Is Ripping Apart Society.


Too cold!?!?


----------



## eMacMan

I may have discovered the secret to making a snowstorm disappear. Picked up a new snow shovel last night. The handle angle seems perfect. With 10+ cms predicted I was sure I would get a chance to test it out this morning. No such luck, a light dusting was all mother nature provided. A bargain at $13.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I may have discovered the secret to making a snowstorm disappear. Picked up a new snow shovel last night. The handle angle seems perfect. With 10+ cms predicted I was sure I would get a chance to test it out this morning. No such luck, a light dusting was all mother nature provided. A bargain at $13.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a transfer trick that is hard to understand, 'He Followed Me Home, Can I Keep Him?' and 'I Lived On Nothing But Beer For A Week, And Survived'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of a transfer trick that is hard to understand.


 Wow!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the dogs outside before the heavy rain starts to fall. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has finally stopped so it is a bit easier to get the dogs outside. +14C with strong winds is blowing them every which way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Greg picked just the right time to arrive back in Halifax. He would not have been able to arrive this morning or afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit, bowling gone wrong and Did Philip Phart?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing but I am off to the ER once again due to the extreme pain in my foot, so someone else will be responsible for brunch. Later.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit, bowling gone wrong and Did Philip Phart?



It looks like DL already got today's Whatzit? according to SAP, and I'd agree its a rambutan fruit from Thailand, and some Malay countries like Malaysia and Indonesia.

Quite similar to the lychee of mainly China but without the hairs. 

I haven't eaten any rambutan but love lychees, fresh, or in syrup or dried. Yummy.


----------



## pm-r

> but I am off to the ER once again due to the extreme pain in my foot,



I sure hope you actually damaged your foot and hope you don't have a case of gout causing the pain!!
I can't believe how extremely painful gout can be, just from personal experience. 

Most other causes are much easier to treat.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sure hope you actually damaged your foot and hope you don't have a case of gout causing the pain!!
> I can't believe how extremely painful gout can be, just from personal experience.
> 
> Most other causes are much easier to treat.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The doctor did not rule that out, Patrick. He put me on antibiotics and Oxycodone (which amazingly have had no effect on my pain whatsoever). We shall see. Thanks for the concern. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Wow, I am surprised they still prescribe any 'oxy' painkillers given the fentanyl crisis. Hope they do the trick and use them carefully mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, I am surprised they still prescribe any 'oxy' painkillers given the fentanyl crisis. Hope they do the trick and use them carefully mon ami.


It is strictly controlled with only a small amount of meds distributed to meet the needs for a few days. Sadly, they don't seem to be working.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> I am surprised they still prescribe any 'oxy' painkillers given the fentanyl crisis.


There was a large turnout to a hockey playing nephew yesterday, all apparently due to the "F" drug thing. 

I think the hospitals keep their drugs from such contamination.

I don't recall many drugs having much affect on my gout so double check your diet.

Definitely no sardines or fatty fish, asparagus and some green vegetables. Google the lists of what to avoid.

Avoiding the suggested red meats and red wines had no benefit in my case. Hell, even when I was in the &^$%#F'n hospital with other problems!!! They don't serve those goodies there!!! ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video Everybody Needs To Hear, a skateboarder's sidewalk and a pic to remind you of days gone by.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> There was a large turnout to a hockey playing nephew yesterday, all apparently due to the "F" drug thing.
> 
> I think the hospitals keep their drugs from such contamination.
> 
> I don't recall many drugs having much affect on my gout so double check your diet.
> 
> Definitely no sardines or fatty fish, asparagus and some green vegetables. Google the lists of what to avoid.
> 
> Avoiding the suggested red meats and red wines had no benefit in my case. Hell, even when I was in the &^$%#F'n hospital with other problems!!! They don't serve those goodies there!!! ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks for this info, Patrick. "Avoiding the suggested red meats and red wines had no benefit in my case"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video Everybody Needs To Hear, a skateboarder's sidewalk and a pic to remind you of days gone by.


Yes, a very important message -- "Don't get caught up in the net." Very true. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and my foot is throbbing.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear about the foot discomfort Marc. I have never had such a thing and hope I do not. I am most fortunate that I seem to be able to eat most things without ill effects. Good luck with getting things under control and back to normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry to hear about the foot discomfort Marc. I have never had such a thing and hope I do not. I am most fortunate that I seem to be able to eat most things without ill effects. Good luck with getting things under control and back to normal.


The problem, other than the severe pain, is that there is no causal factor for this pain. The doctor merely said it was similar to gout-like pain, but not gout. The pain is such that it has taken away my appetite ............ I lost 10 pounds since Jan. 5th. Go figure!!


----------



## Dr.G.

" Faith is taking the first step even when you don't see the whole staircase."

Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The problem, other than the severe pain, is that there is no causal factor for this pain. The doctor merely said it was similar to gout-like pain, but not gout. The pain is such that it has taken away my appetite ............ I lost 10 pounds since Jan. 5th. Go figure!!


That's a heck of a way to diet, Marc!

Of course one can always stand to lose a few pounds, or at least I can. Two years back I weighed 216 and I now weigh 182. I would love to drop another12 pounds and may be able to this summer. Trouble is, I enjoy a couple of beer a day which does not help.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> " Faith is taking the first step even when you don't see the whole staircase."
> 
> Martin Luther King, Jr.


Sorry to hear you are still in pain. Chronic pain is dreadful as there never seems to be an end to it. Do you think it can be weather related....maybe a week in the hot sun would help.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That's a heck of a way to diet, Marc!
> 
> Of course one can always stand to lose a few pounds, or at least I can. Two years back I weighed 216 and I now weigh 182. I would love to drop another12 pounds and may be able to this summer. Trouble is, I enjoy a couple of beer a day which does not help.


True. Still, if I am properly hydrated with water, and not really hungry, and not knoshing on junk food, I guess I am OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sorry to hear you are still in pain. Chronic pain is dreadful as there never seems to be an end to it. Do you think it can be weather related....maybe a week in the hot sun would help.


Thanks for the concern, Rp. Back on Jan. 5th during our blackout and windstorm, I closed my back door on my foot. I did not think much of it until it started to swell and turn purple. I used RICE over the weekend, and then went into the ER on Monday. Then I went back to the same ER on Friday. Then, as the pain intensified, I went to the ER in Bridgewater yesterday, about a 15 minute drive from the Lunenburg hospital (which is only five blocks from my house). There was a good doctor on call there. Still, he was stumped as well as to the actual cause of all this pain. So, we shall see what happens this week. XX)


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the concern, Rp. Back on Jan. 5th during our blackout and windstorm, I closed my back door on my foot. I did not think much of it until it started to swell and turn purple. I used RICE over the weekend, and then went into the ER on Monday. Then I went back to the same ER on Friday. Then, as the pain intensified, I went to the ER in Bridgewater yesterday, about a 15 minute drive from the Lunenburg hospital (which is only five blocks from my house). There was a good doctor on call there. Still, he was stumped as well as to the actual cause of all this pain. So, we shall see what happens this week. XX)


Maybe a bone bruise?? Has the Doc checked your A1C level? (Pre-)Diabetes can manifest in strange ways, usually not the ones you expect.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Maybe a bone bruise?? Has the Doc checked your A1C level? (Pre-)Diabetes can manifest in strange ways, usually not the ones you expect.


Interesting info, Bob. I shall look into this. Merci, mon ami. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

That's something I never even heard of Bob. Hopefully it may help solve the mystery cause.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That's something I never even heard of Bob. Hopefully it may help solve the mystery cause.


Well, I am seeing my family doctor on Thursday, so I shall pass this on to him.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> That's something I never even heard of Bob. Hopefully it may help solve the mystery cause.


It would certainly not be anyone's first guess, although a somewhat similar situation did lead to my aunts initial diagnosis. 

That's the only reason I even mentioned the possibility of Diabetes II. Again does not seem too likely.

EDIT: Referring to the possibility of gout, this might be worth a read as well.
https://paleoleap.com/gout-forget-purines-skip-sugar/

FWIW Bread, Pasta and other wheat products seem to be almost as nasty as refined sugars.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> It would certainly not be anyone's first guess, although a somewhat similar situation did lead to my aunts initial diagnosis.
> 
> That's the only reason I even mentioned the possibility of Diabetes II. Again does not seem too likely.
> 
> EDIT: Referring to the possibility of gout, this might be worth a read as well.
> https://paleoleap.com/gout-forget-purines-skip-sugar/
> 
> FWIW Bread, Pasta and other wheat products seem to be almost as nasty as refined sugars.


I stay away from all added sugars, and limit my wheat-based carbs. I have been tested for diabetes and it was negative. Sadly, I have a low thresh hold for pain.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I stay away from all added sugars, and limit my wheat-based carbs. I have been tested for diabetes and it was negative. Sadly, I have a low thresh hold for pain.


Then you are doing all you can to prevent diabetes, and probably reducing your chances of gout as well. Let's hope it is just a painful bruise that heals with time.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Then you are doing all you can to prevent diabetes, and probably reducing your chances of gout as well. Let's hope it is just a painful bruise that heals with time.


Merci, mon ami. This pain is very stressful for me. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a look at the bagpipes, our video, Tiger Rag, a lively version of the old classic, performed on a homemade Callioforte and the ultimate paper airplane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "So that's how it works . . . "  I love bag pipe music.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, hope you are feeling better Marc. Might be a bit early for baseball news Marc, but I see the Jays have signed Granderson. I have always thought of him as a great character player...you certainly need player like that in the room. Will be interesting to see . I think the Jays need two or three good utility players to fill mid season gaps. We shall see. I think there is some up heaval to come which may have brought on the Granderson deal. I still maintain there will be a new manager for them this year.


----------



## SINC

After watching our city council last night do the unthinkable, it took me a while today to compose a reasoned and emotionless response. I was so angry when I began to write, I scrubbed it all and went back to bed for a few hours. I got up and composed an editorial about an hour ago and it is now up on SAP. I am still reeling from council's totalitarian move. You can read it on SAP as it is much too long to be posted here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, hope you are feeling better Marc. Might be a bit early for baseball news Marc, but I see the Jays have signed Granderson. I have always thought of him as a great character player...you certainly need player like that in the room. Will be interesting to see . I think the Jays need two or three good utility players to fill mid season gaps. We shall see. I think there is some up heaval to come which may have brought on the Granderson deal. I still maintain there will be a new manager for them this year.


Sadly, I am not feeling better, Rp. 

Yes, the Jays got Granderson ................. and the Giants got Longoria and McCutchen. Who knows ............... a Giants vs Jays World Series??????????????????
We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> After watching our city council last night do the unthinkable, it took me a while today to compose a reasoned and emotionless response. I was so angry when I began to write, I scrubbed it all and went back to bed for a few hours. I got up and composed an editorial about an hour ago and it is now up on SAP. I am still reeling from council's totalitarian move. You can read it on SAP as it is much too long to be posted here.


A wise decision to revisit what you wrote, Don. I shall venture over to SAP to see what you have written.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> After watching our city council last night do the unthinkable, it took me a while today to compose a reasoned and emotionless response. I was so angry when I began to write, I scrubbed it all and went back to bed for a few hours. I got up and composed an editorial about an hour ago and it is now up on SAP. I am still reeling from council's totalitarian move. You can read it on SAP as it is much too long to be posted here.


An interesting article, Don. While I don't know the players on council, nor the St.A. issues, I see your point. You expressed yourself well and in a rational manner. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, I am not feeling better, Rp.
> 
> Yes, the Jays got Granderson ................. and the Giants got Longoria and McCutchen. Who knows ............... a Giants vs Jays World Series??????????????????
> We shall see.


Well I think the Dodgers have to play in here somewhere, but if I were a betting man my bets would be the Yanks and Cleveland in the AL and Phillies and ( yes I know they are my team but.....) the Braves in the NL. Jays need pitching and some lefty hitting. Granderson eases the Bautista situation and save about 12 million in salary for shore up. He would be considered slow by many fielder’s standards so he will get selected centre field play, but he isn’t such as bad acquisition. Don’t see the Astros repeating. The Dodgers, however, still have great pitching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I think the Dodgers have to play in here somewhere, but if I were a betting man my bets would be the Yanks and Cleveland in the AL and Phillies and ( yes I know they are my team but.....) the Braves in the NL. Jays need pitching and some lefty hitting. Granderson eases the Bautista situation and save about 12 million in salary for shore up. He would be considered slow by many fielder’s standards so he will get selected centre field play, but he isn’t such as bad acquisition. Don’t see the Astros repeating. The Dodgers, however, still have great pitching.


We shall see. 

https://www.mlb.com/giants/video/giants-pull-off-trade-for-cutch/c-1872513783


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some hot OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have started the OtHD coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I slept a bit late today but SAP is now ready to go with a video about the smallest cat, a mortar fail and some very expensive bacon.


----------



## rgray

Sorry SINC, I will no longer be reading SAP. I am finding that what is passed off as "humour" in SAP is largely misogynistic by today's standards. Today's example plagarised from Red Skelton may be "clean", but it is also just plain old school misogyny, and offensive by current standards.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang. Maybe we should serve some of that "expensive bacon" to attract more foot traffic?


----------



## Aurora

I certainly was not offended but I think I should stop reading YOUR posts rgray.
Yes, they are against women but there are just as many posts against men. That's what makes comedy.


----------



## eMacMan

rgray said:


> Sorry SINC, I will no longer be reading SAP. I am finding that what is passed off as "humour" in SAP is largely misogynistic by today's standards. Today's example plagarised from Red Skelton may be "clean", but it is also just plain old school misogyny, and offensive by current standards.


I am hoping that was intended to be tongue in cheek. Reminds of some of the attacks on Mark Twain claiming he was racist. Even though anyone who has taken the time to acquaint themselves with the author or even actually read Huck Finn, would conclude the opposite. 

To condemn someone out of context of their own time frame seems a bit obscene. At least in my view. 'Nuff said given the spirit of the thread.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> After watching our city council last night do the unthinkable, it took me a while today to compose a reasoned and emotionless response. I was so angry when I began to write, I scrubbed it all and went back to bed for a few hours. I got up and composed an editorial about an hour ago and it is now up on SAP. I am still reeling from council's totalitarian move. You can read it on SAP as it is much too long to be posted here.


While it is very appropriate for any government to fear the people who they govern, this was beyond absurd. If you are afraid of what people may say at council meetings, then clearly you are so corrupt you should be tossed out on your ear!

If there was an honest to God press corps, I suggest they station themselves at the door of city hall before council meetings and ask bystanders what questions they would ask council, were they allowed to ask questions. Broadcast the questions, then press the council members hard for a real response to each and every one of those queries and publish those responses.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I am hoping that was intended to be tongue in cheek. Reminds of some of the attacks on Mark Twain claiming he was racist. Even though anyone who has taken the time to acquaint themselves with the author or even actually read Huck Finn, would conclude the opposite.
> 
> To condemn someone out of context of their own time frame seems a bit obscene. At least in my view. 'Nuff said given the spirit of the thread.


Valid points about Mark Twain, Bob. You make an excellent point re considering the context of the times something was said. Red Skelton would most likely not use those jokes today, knowing the type of comic/person he was. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. I have an early doctor's appointment tomorrow morning. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> Sorry SINC, I will no longer be reading SAP. I am finding that what is passed off as "humour" in SAP is largely misogynistic by today's standards. Today's example plagarised from Red Skelton may be "clean", but it is also just plain old school misogyny, and offensive by current standards.


I have been accused of things over the years, but never of plagarising. Thank goodness it came from someone who apparently has no idea what the term means.

For the recored:

Plagiarize | Definition of Plagiarize by Merriam-Webster

plagiarized; plagiarizing. transitive verb. : *to steal and pass off (the ideas or words of another) as one's own : use (another's production) without crediting the source. intransitive verb. : to commit literary theft : present as new and original an idea or product derived from an existing source.*

I suggest you may want to read the bloody heading on that item rgray. Seems to me it gives full credit to the originating author. And as others have mentioned, in the spirit of the thread, my only comment, no apology offered.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The sound of the morning snow plows woke me up early today. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, snow eh? That is unusual for you folks.

Today on SAP a whiz kid at bowling, a video of a pro cake icing guy back in '59 and Can An Employer Demand That You Go To Work Naked?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, snow eh? That is unusual for you folks.
> 
> Today on SAP a whiz kid at bowling, a video of a pro cake icing guy back in '59 and Can An Employer Demand That You Go To Work Naked?


No, not unusual. Last year at this time of the month of Jan. we had twice as much on the ground. Molly loves the snow.


----------



## Rps

Well, we could send Molly our snow. Big news around here is that Detroit-Windsor didn’t make the Amazon short list for HQ2.....quel surprise! Our shared bid had as much chance as me getting a date with Jennifer Laurence........remotely possible but highly unlikely. My money is on Nashville. Tennessee is becoming the Big T with companies. 

Marc, I see the Pirate fans are starting a petition to have the owner sell the team as they are not happy with the recent trades.....they will have about as much a chance of success as a Detroit-Windsor had with Amazon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, we could send Molly our snow. Big news around here is that Detroit-Windsor didn’t make the Amazon short list for HQ2.....quel surprise! Our shared bid had as much chance as me getting a date with Jennifer Laurence........remotely possible but highly unlikely. My money is on Nashville. Tennessee is becoming the Big T with companies.
> 
> Marc, I see the Pirate fans are starting a petition to have the owner sell the team as they are not happy with the recent trades.....they will have about as much a chance of success as a Detroit-Windsor had with Amazon.


Rp, you may keep your snow. We have 25cm on the ground with no major warm ups in sight.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, you may keep your snow. We have 25cm on the ground with no major warm ups in sight.


Well we are in for a warm spell with temps hovering around 5 to 8 C, so if you change your mind better be quick.....Windsor snow is famous. However while ours is fleeting yours seems to be sleeting!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well we are in for a warm spell with temps hovering around 5 to 8 C, so if you change your mind better be quick.....Windsor snow is famous. However while ours is fleeting yours seems to be sleeting!


Well, I would not mind if it started to warm up and then rain .............. to wash away ALL of our snow. We shall see.

How is retirement treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Things aren’t too bad Marc. I’m still sorting stuff out, but can’t complain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Things aren’t too bad Marc. I’m still sorting stuff out, but can’t complain.


Good to hear, mon ami. Carpe diem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for TGIF coffee, but I am up and about early .............. can't seem to stay asleep.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I saw the time of your post and wondered why you were up so early. Me too though, as I had a ton of ads to produce and get online today for the local pub.

Today on SAP, can you spot the ghostly man? Also Judy Garland at here finest in our video and a dog is being followed in our gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I saw the time of your post and wondered why you were up so early. Me too though, as I had a ton of ads to produce and get online today for the local pub.
> 
> Today on SAP, can you spot the ghostly man? Also Judy Garland at here finest in our video and a dog is being followed in our gif.


Morning, Don. Yes, my foot is really hurting most of the time these days, making sleeping difficult. 

"Why's It Following Me? " :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Sorry about the foot pain, Marc. Have you tried Tylenol 3? It is a mild pain reliever but prescription nevertheless. It always helps me and my doc will give me these on request when used occasionally for my hip pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry about the foot pain, Marc. Have you tried Tylenol 3? It is a mild pain reliever but prescription nevertheless. It always helps me and my doc will give me these on request when used occasionally for my hip pain.


I see my family doctor again on Monday. I shall ask him about these med. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I see my family doctor again on Monday. I shall ask him about these med. Merci, mon ami.


You can use one every four hours, but I limit myself to a couple in a day as they can cause mild constipation, at least for me, as they contain codeine. Usually two daily keeps my pain at bay.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> You can use one every four hours, but I limit myself to a couple in a day as they can cause mild constipation, at least for me, as they contain codeine. Usually two daily keeps my pain at bay.


Warning: As my wife recently discovered Codeine can also cause nausea.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You can use one every four hours, but I limit myself to a couple in a day as they can cause mild constipation, at least for me, as they contain codeine. Usually two daily keeps my pain at bay.





eMacMan said:


> Warning: As my wife recently discovered Codeine can also cause nausea.


I have had these prescribed before, years ago, but it did not cause any side effects, nor did it help much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all .......... albeit lower numbers these days ............... tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Warning: As my wife recently discovered Codeine can also cause nausea.



And super screaming, splitting headaches for others like myself and other goofy side affects.. :-(


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Warning: As my wife recently discovered Codeine can also cause nausea.





Dr.G. said:


> I have had these prescribed before, years ago, but it did not cause any side effects, nor did it help much.





pm-r said:


> And super screaming, splitting headaches for others like myself and other goofy side affects.. :-(


Nope, not a single side effect for me or my wife in 20 years of occasional use. Not. One.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at Apple's new HQ in our video and a story that will make you smile and think at the same time, 'It's The Truth'.


----------



## Dr.G.

APPLE PARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What, no five hole golf course in the middle??????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> APPLE PARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What, no five hole golf course in the middle??????????????


Pretty impressive, nevertheless.


----------



## SINC

I wonder what kinds of things an inconvenience store would sell?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I wonder what kinds of things an inconvenience store would sell?


They probably would sell the dog food we opened this morning for Guinness! We usually take his kibble from the large bag and pour a weeks worth into a smaller container . When we did this morning a winged bug flew out, so we checked for more and low and behold tonnes of dead bugs and a few living larvae. We called the company and sent photos. Now we are taking back the 3 bags we bought which have the same lot number. A real pain, but it pays to watch what you buy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pretty impressive, nevertheless.


True. Imagine walking around the facility in one long loop??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I wonder what kinds of things an inconvenience store would sell?


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> They probably would sell the dog food we opened this morning for Guinness! We usually take his kibble from the large bag and pour a weeks worth into a smaller container . When we did this morning a winged bug flew out, so we checked for more and low and behold tonnes of dead bugs and a few living larvae. We called the company and sent photos. Now we are taking back the 3 bags we bought which have the same lot number. A real pain, but it pays to watch what you buy.


XX)tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> They probably would sell the dog food we opened this morning for Guinness! We usually take his kibble from the large bag and pour a weeks worth into a smaller container . When we did this morning a winged bug flew out, so we checked for more and low and behold tonnes of dead bugs and a few living larvae. We called the company and sent photos. Now we are taking back the 3 bags we bought which have the same lot number. A real pain, but it pays to watch what you buy.


What brand was this kibble, Rp?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our regular Whatzit?, a second game, What's fake and real? in our video and an Irish ghost story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A strange Whatzit pic today. All I can think of is that a pair of them are placed in an old-fashioned fire place and that a metal rod is placed in the circle at the top and a cast iron pot is suspended from the rod. ?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way too early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. A strange Whatzit pic today. All I can think of is that a pair of them are placed in an old-fashioned fire place and that a metal rod is placed in the circle at the top and a cast iron pot is suspended from the rod. ?????????????


Morning Marc, while that is a good guess, that is not their intended use. It is actually quite different from that.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, while that is a good guess, that is not their intended use. It is actually quite different from that.


I’ve seen something like this before when I lived in the country.....it looks like a boot scrapper.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I’ve seen something like this before when I lived in the country.....it looks like a boot scrapper.


Sorry, but nope, not a boot scraper. Good thought though.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our regular Whatzit?, a second game, What's fake and real? in our video and an Irish ghost story.



Well, I'm behind on my Sunday schedule today and finally got to read SAP, and as crazy as it might sound, I'm going to say today's whatzit? is a _*long handle antique country cast iron or brass doorstopper.*_

It also looks like it might be missing something with the empty hole over the pigs rump. Or maybe it's just the photo that makes it look that way.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Annndd, you would be right! A doorstop it is! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Annndd, you would be right! A doorstop it is! :clap:



Hot darn!!! 

At first I was thinking it might be part of a set of firedogs but it didn't seem right.


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Annndd, you would be right! A doorstop it is! :clap:





pm-r said:


> Hot darn!!!
> 
> At first I was thinking it might be part of a set of firedogs but it didn't seem right.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I was thinking that was about all it would be good for, but did not make the connection that was what it was designed to do.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, a look at orangutans in our video, a dog and cat are best friends and The Tattooist Of Auschwitz - And His Secret Love.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Late start to the morning coffee ........... but a fresh pot of afternoon coffee is now brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. I am off to meet my Mount Saint Vincent Univ. class on the MSVU campus early tomorrow morning. They want to see the real Dr.G. at least once in our web course. Fair enough.

See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Wow! One look at that ruggedly handsome face will have them swooning over your future lessons!

Or something like that.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video features the Ukulele Orchestra Of Great Britain, harnessing the wind, Fear of the Federal Government in the Ranchlands of Oregon and Cape Town Is About To Run Out Of Water.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow! One look at that ruggedly handsome face will have them swooning over your future lessons!
> 
> Or something like that.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

There are at least two guys here who may get a chuckle out of this one.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> There are at least two guys here who may get a chuckle out of this one.


I always thought the sideman was given bagpipes.


----------



## Rps

Now that’s funny!


----------



## SINC

Make that three guys!


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> I always thought the sideman was given bagpipes.



:lmao:
You beat me to it, but I hear that violins have often been on the list as well.

Better make it four.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess I am like the proverbial cheese and I stand alone. I like banjo music, bagpipe music, and the violin/fiddle music.


----------



## pm-r

@*SINC*

Don, do you know what's going on with the _*BLESS WebCam*_ lately??

It seems to be off-line a lot more than it's usual online mode.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> @*SINC*
> 
> Don, do you know what's going on with the _*BLESS WebCam*_ lately??
> 
> It seems to be off-line a lot more than it's usual online mode.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yep, I do. The chap who is in charge of the camera both physically in its current position and online with the software is on a three month tour of Bolivia. While he has tried to solve the issues from Bolivia via the net, he cannot physically visit the camera itself for obvious reasons. All we can do is wait for his return in April.


----------



## pm-r

> Yep, I do.


Thanks for the info.

Not exactly the best thing to only have a single person who knows how to fix things. And I dare say they're going to have to change their reliance on Flash in the future that it currently seems to use.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Not exactly the best thing to only have a single person who knows how to fix things. And I dare say they're going to have to change their reliance on Flash in the future that it currently seems to use.


BLESS is largely made up of a couple of dozen souls, most of them seniors with little computer knowledge, save the forty something camera gal, so it is understandable they find themselves in their current dilemma. The camera requires waders and fortitude to even access in the summertime.


----------



## pm-r

> BLESS is largely made up of a couple of dozen souls,



I appreciate all the work they seem to do and it would be nice if some of the local groups could do a similar thing in our general area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a dog and a door, people sitting on a hill and the world's largest airship comes crashing down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cool picture of the duck on your fence. Looks like your snow is gone. Cute clip of the dog and the glass door. Our doxies would do the same, I think. Not sure how Molly might react, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall soon start the OtHD coffee brewing. I also crave a bagel this morning for some reason .............


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Cool picture of the duck on your fence. Looks like your snow is gone. Cute clip of the dog and the glass door. Our doxies would do the same, I think. Not sure how Molly might react, however.


Morning Marc, that pic was shot back in September, thus no snow. Our snow is still here and will be for another 60 to 90 days with the ground frozen solid and cold weather returning with more snow every day for the next three days.

Ely would walk right in through that door. You see, she puts her paw up on the glass of the door to scratch to get in and when she feels no glass, my guess is she would come in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it's still a good pic.

Yesterday's rain and today's +8C temps and sunshine have taken all our snow away. Good riddance I say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yesterday, there was 10 inches of snow on my deck. Right now, it is +6C and no snow on the deck. Deborah wants to have BBQ chicken tonight .............. and I said "YES!!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, stop the SAP virtual presses. Here is your headline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-edmonton-alberta-canada-united-states/94321/


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a creative haircut, a Pilot Struggles To Land In Windy Conditions and beer cans galore.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, stop the SAP virtual presses. Here is your headline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-edmonton-alberta-canada-united-states/94321/


Merci, used it today. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merci, used it today. :clap:


Thought so. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is currently brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, up again after eight hours of sleep albeit broken into two, four hours parts with a two hour gap.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, up again after eight hours of sleep albeit broken into two, four hours parts with a two hour gap.


Guess you could use some strong coffee about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ...............


----------



## Rps

Love that Marc, very doxie like. Here’s one not doxie related, but may involve a related doxie....

An old rural preacher had a teenage son, and it was getting time the boy should give some thought to choosing a profession. Like many young men his age, the boy didn't really know what he wanted to do, and he didn't seem too concerned about it. One day, while the boy was away at school, his father decided to try an experiment. He went into the boy's room and placed on his study table four objects: 1. A Bible. 2. A silver dollar. 3. A bottle of whiskey. 4. A Playboy magazine. 'I'll just hide behind the door," the old preacher said to himself. "When he comes home from school today, I'll see which object he picks up. If it's the Bible, he's going to be a preacher like me, and what a blessing that would be. If he picks up the dollar, he's going to be a business man, and that would be okay, too. But if he picks up the bottle, he's going to be a no-good drunken bum, and Lord, what a shame that would be. And worst of all, if he picks up the magazine, he'll be a womanizer all his life!"

The old man waited anxiously, and soon heard his son's foot-steps as he entered the house whistling and heading for his room. The boy tossed his books on the bed, and as he turned to leave the room he spotted the objects on the table. With curiosity in his eye, he walked over to inspect them. Finally, he picked up the Bible and placed it under his arm. He picked up the silver dollar and dropped into his pocket. He uncorked the bottle and took a big drink, while he admired the magazine's centerfold. "Lord have mercy," the old preacher disgustedly whispered. "He's gonna run for Parliament ."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Love that Marc, very doxie like. Here’s one not doxie related, but may involve a related doxie....
> 
> An old rural preacher had a teenage son, and it was getting time the boy should give some thought to choosing a profession. Like many young men his age, the boy didn't really know what he wanted to do, and he didn't seem too concerned about it. One day, while the boy was away at school, his father decided to try an experiment. He went into the boy's room and placed on his study table four objects: 1. A Bible. 2. A silver dollar. 3. A bottle of whiskey. 4. A Playboy magazine. 'I'll just hide behind the door," the old preacher said to himself. "When he comes home from school today, I'll see which object he picks up. If it's the Bible, he's going to be a preacher like me, and what a blessing that would be. If he picks up the dollar, he's going to be a business man, and that would be okay, too. But if he picks up the bottle, he's going to be a no-good drunken bum, and Lord, what a shame that would be. And worst of all, if he picks up the magazine, he'll be a womanizer all his life!"
> 
> The old man waited anxiously, and soon heard his son's foot-steps as he entered the house whistling and heading for his room. The boy tossed his books on the bed, and as he turned to leave the room he spotted the objects on the table. With curiosity in his eye, he walked over to inspect them. Finally, he picked up the Bible and placed it under his arm. He picked up the silver dollar and dropped into his pocket. He uncorked the bottle and took a big drink, while he admired the magazine's centerfold. "Lord have mercy," the old preacher disgustedly whispered. "He's gonna run for Parliament ."


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Love that Marc, very doxie like. Here’s one not doxie related, but may involve a related doxie....
> 
> An old rural preacher had a teenage son, and it was getting time the boy should give some thought to choosing a profession. Like many young men his age, the boy didn't really know what he wanted to do, and he didn't seem too concerned about it. One day, while the boy was away at school, his father decided to try an experiment. He went into the boy's room and placed on his study table four objects: 1. A Bible. 2. A silver dollar. 3. A bottle of whiskey. 4. A Playboy magazine. 'I'll just hide behind the door," the old preacher said to himself. "When he comes home from school today, I'll see which object he picks up. If it's the Bible, he's going to be a preacher like me, and what a blessing that would be. If he picks up the dollar, he's going to be a business man, and that would be okay, too. But if he picks up the bottle, he's going to be a no-good drunken bum, and Lord, what a shame that would be. And worst of all, if he picks up the magazine, he'll be a womanizer all his life!"
> 
> The old man waited anxiously, and soon heard his son's foot-steps as he entered the house whistling and heading for his room. The boy tossed his books on the bed, and as he turned to leave the room he spotted the objects on the table. With curiosity in his eye, he walked over to inspect them. Finally, he picked up the Bible and placed it under his arm. He picked up the silver dollar and dropped into his pocket. He uncorked the bottle and took a big drink, while he admired the magazine's centerfold. "Lord have mercy," the old preacher disgustedly whispered. "He's gonna run for Parliament ."


Uh, 'borrowed' that one for SAP, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> uh, 'borrowed' that one for sap, thanks!


 :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the TGIF coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, am awaiting SAP to finish uploading but it will feature an invisible ball in water and why you should never try and hold back a sneeze.


----------



## SINC

Also today in WEBBITS, check out the new tires being made with chain mail.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Also today in WEBBITS, check out the new tires being made with chain mail.


 Those would be great on ice.  Leave it to NASA. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!! A standard wirehaired doxie just made it onto the cover of this month's Dogue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, time for me to crash too.


----------



## SINC

SAP is up for the day with a Roy Clark video to make you smile, a hunter grabs a bird out of the air and Mushrooms Can Help Clean The World.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Quite the snow picture in the weather thread. 

Saw this and thought of you. Deborah said if we won tonight's 649 lottery she would like something similar to this to go to dog shows.

$600K RV boasts interiors 'better than most people's homes in Alberta' - Calgary - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there are some goodies in the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit, this little piggy and a very interesting video about a second world war plane.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit, this little piggy and a very interesting video about a second world war plane.


Morning, Don. Cute pig gif ............. "cute" item about the parachute club. 

I think that the Whatzit pic is an item used to help lace up ice skate or roller skate laces. I have seen something like that used when I took Stephen ice skating when he was in grade 3. It looked as if it was being used to help make the laces even tighter. Ouch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start thinking about Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Cute pig gif ............. "cute" item about the parachute club.
> 
> I think that the Whatzit pic is an item used to help lace up ice skate or roller skate laces. I have seen something like that used when I took Stephen ice skating when he was in grade 3. It looked as if it was being used to help make the laces even tighter. Ouch.


Morning Marc, great guess on the Whatzit and you are correct!

Windchill here sits at -30° and will stay there all day long for the next three days. Brrrr.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, great guess on the Whatzit and you are correct!
> 
> Windchill here sits at -30° and will stay there all day long for the next three days. Brrrr.


Morning all, not meaning to gloat but we’ll hit 5C today Sinc, -30 is just a little too chilly for me.


----------



## SINC

When one is born and raised with these kinds of temperatures Rp, it is nothing to contend with. One simply dresses for it and plugs in the car and goes about your day like nothing happened.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> When one is born and raised with these kinds of temperatures Rp, it is nothing to contend with. One simply dresses for it and plugs in the car and goes about your day like nothing happened.


I guess that’s true, when we look around the world and see where people have survived....they aren’t prisoners to the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, great guess on the Whatzit and you are correct!
> 
> Windchill here sits at -30° and will stay there all day long for the next three days. Brrrr.


I never used on on Stephen's ice skates, but saw something like that being used.

Currently, it is just over +10C here at 130PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When one is born and raised with these kinds of temperatures Rp, it is nothing to contend with. One simply dresses for it and plugs in the car and goes about your day like nothing happened.


This is what Deborah tells me. Being born and raised in NYC, I would not survive one winter in Calgary/Edmonton. XX)XX)XX)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> .............
> I think that the Whatzit pic is an item used to help lace up ice skate or roller skate laces.





SINC said:


> Morning Marc, great guess on the Whatzit and you are correct!
> … …



A bit different with todays Whatzit after reading the correct answer here that I could just imagine what it actually looked like before seeing it. Sort of backward from normal. 

Hard to beat those early rising Easterners eh??


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A bit different with todays Whatzit after reading the correct answer here that I could just imagine what it actually looked like before seeing it. Sort of backward from normal.
> 
> Hard to beat those early rising Easterners eh??


Early to bed .......... early to rise ............. especially if you have doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor took a picture of a cardinal in her tree. Seems a bit early for them to arrive back here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZb30MAa_PM

Cute. Our doxies and not this smart.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Early to bed .......... early to rise ............. especially if you have doxies.



And it helps to be four time zones ahead I'd say.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And it helps to be four time zones ahead I'd say.


:lmao: True.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP giggle at Bill Dance and his troubles in our video, a near miss for a dog and Remembering Hollywood Squares.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP giggle at Bill Dance and his troubles in our video, a near miss for a dog and Remembering Hollywood Squares.


Yes, that was a true near miss for that dog. HS .......... :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we speak. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Snowing here today.......ugh! Sinc a smile that may be SAP worthy...

A little silver-haired lady called her neighbor and said, "Please come over here and help me. I have a killer jigsaw puzzle, and I can't figure out how to get started."

Her neighbor asks, "What is it supposed to be when it's finished?"

The little silver haired lady says, "According to the picture on the box, it's big tiger's face."

Her neighbor decides to go over and help with the puzzle.

She lets him in and shows him where she has the puzzle spread literally all over the table and on to the floor.

He studies the pieces for a moment, then looks at the picture on the box, then turns to her and says, 

"First of all, no matter what we do, we're not going to be able to assemble these pieces into anything resembling a big happy tiger."

He takes her hand and says, 
"Secondly, I want you to relax. Let's have a nice cup of tea, and then..." (he said with a sigh)....... "We'll put all the Corn Flakes back in the box."


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP giggle at Bill Dance and his troubles in our video, a near miss for a dog and Remembering Hollywood Squares.



I was shocked to see the prices amazon.ca charges for a *skate lace puller* when just being curious, I searched to see who had what and what was available these days:
http://tinyurl.com/y9pzzglc

Reinforces that some amazon prices have been soaring upwards lately. Some rather absurd I'd say!!!


----------



## Aurora

When I was a kid skating, there was no commercial lace puller. We made our own with a wire coat hanger and pliers. No charge.


----------



## Dr.G.

The latest forecast for this area of Nova Scotia is for 25cm of snow tonight and into tomorrow evening, whipped about by 90km/h winds. Only Molly, born last winter in Finland, will like this sort of snow. Time to hunker down and learn to play Cribbage (I got Deborah a fancy set for Christmas, since she knows how to play, but I do not).


----------



## pm-r

> The latest forecast for this area of Nova Scotia is for 25cm of snow tonight and into tomorrow evening, whipped about by 90km/h winds.


Not looking too good for your area Marc.

_*Storm warnings in place with hazardous Atlantic system*_
https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...air-active-storm-track-frigid-february/94106/


EDIT:

Opps, I meant this for the weather thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not looking too good for your area Marc.
> 
> _*Storm warnings in place with hazardous Atlantic system*_
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...air-active-storm-track-frigid-february/94106/
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Opps, I meant this for the weather thread.


No. Snow will be upon us in a few hours.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/maps/radar-current-future?lat=44.3762&lng=-64.3267


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Snow is approaching and I need to get the dogs outside one more time. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look back at Laugh-In with Goldie Hawn in our video, how long do you spend on social media and a bike jump gone wrong.


----------



## SINC

Who knew?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpine_Dachsbracke


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Who knew?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpine_Dachsbracke


Looks a bit like a dachshund.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Wild winds and snow made this a tough morning to get the doxies to go outside. Molly was in her element racing around the backyard through knee high snow drifts.

Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally got the driveway cleared up, but now have to salt most of it due to the hours of freezing drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some hot OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of one man building a log cabin, horses and snow don't mix and the 'mitten shadow' in Monument Valley.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some OtHD coffee if you are still awake?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yep coffee would be great as I was not able to get back to sleep. I have now been up since midnight after going to bed at 8:00. Hopefully a warm drink will help me back to sleep.


----------



## SINC

Well the eclipse is quite a sight and yep, the moon is very red. Just about totality. Maybe now I can get some sleep.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Well the eclipse is quite a sight and yep, the moon is very red. Just about totality. Maybe now I can get some sleep.


Yep it just hit total, then slipped behind a cloud bank. Glad I set the alarm.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Yep it just hit total, then slipped behind a cloud bank. Glad I set the alarm.


Tough one to photograph from my yard, so many trees and bright streetlights, but I did manage to find a hole in the branches to get a shot of totality and the red colour, albeit small with my iPhone 8 Plus. Did I mention it is -35° out there to further complicate things? I thought I was lucky to get anything, to be honest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great view, Don. Kudos. Not much to be seen here in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?

https://www.thevintagenews.com/2018/01/24/roger-that-history/

Roger Wilco ........


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for our pre-Groundhog Day coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog who wears the Apple logo and Kurt Russell Witness To The Phoenix Lights UFO in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute dog pic and an interesting KR interview.


----------



## eMacMan

One of the true joys of retirement is forgetting what it's like to have to scrape the windshield first thing in the morning.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> One of the true joys of retirement is forgetting what it's like to have to scrape the windshield first thing in the morning.


Amen to that!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> One of the true joys of retirement is forgetting what it's like to have to scrape the windshield first thing in the morning.


Same with being semi-retired but working from home. 

Bob, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start the TGIF coffee brewing to help us all start our day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just awaiting SAP to upload with an epic Jenga move and a hypnotic video today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was quite the "Epic Jenga Move! " Loved the video clip as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shubenacadie Sam predicts an early spring. Lucy the Lobster agrees | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## SINC

Two out of three here saw their shadows so far. More winter ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Two out of three here saw their shadows so far. More winter ahead.



Groundhog Day 2018: Mixed signals and a near escape | CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.stefanrtw.com/things-to-do-in-lunenburg/

A taste of Lunenburg. We live about 4 blocks from the Knot Pub.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> http://www.stefanrtw.com/things-to-do-in-lunenburg/
> 
> A taste of Lunenburg. We live about 4 blocks from the Knot Pub.



It looks very nice and with some old sea charm and the prices are sure good even if the menu does seems a bit limited but enough variation I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks very nice and with some old sea charm and the prices are sure good even if the menu does seems a bit limited but enough variation I'm sure.


Yes, Deborah calls it "pub food". I like it but she is indifferent. There are other restaurants in the community that are open year-round, so we have a variety.

Yes, 'old sea charm" and Lunenburg go hand in hand. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today In History: Baseball Hall of Fame Elects First Inductees – HistoryInOrbit.com

Spring training is just around the corner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP our video features Mr. Bean playing with the London Symphony and pizza for brekkie is good for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Now I want to have some pizza for breakfast ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get some coffee brewing ................. and send out for a breakfast pizza.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I could use a slice myself this morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I could use a slice myself this morning!


:lmao::clap::lmao::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah does not want to have pizza for supper tonight. Too many carbs .........


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah does not want to have pizza for supper tonight. Too many carbs .........



Maybe try some of the thin crust or super thin crust pizzas.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe try some of the thin crust or super thin crust pizzas.


A great idea ............ but she wants meat for supper.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A great idea ............ but she wants meat for supper.




No problem, just get a meat lover's super thin crust pizza.

And if need be, add a few extra meat toppings depending on her tastes. Done!!

And one happy thin crust meat loving pizza eater.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No problem, just get a meat lover's super thin crust pizza.
> 
> And if need be, add a few extra meat toppings depending on her tastes. Done!!
> 
> And one happy thin crust meat loving pizza eater.


Too late ................ Alberta beef with D's special sauce. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Too late ................ Alberta beef with D's special sauce. :love2:



And cooked on the BBQ no doubt???

BTW: Do you use gas, charcoal or briquettes when BBQing?? Or maybe wood???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And on the BBQ no doubt???
> 
> BTW: Do you use gas, charcoal or briquettes when BBQing??


Propane. Amazing to think that earlier this week there was a foot of snow around the BBQ. Deborah does not mind the dry cold, so she did the honors outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some Sunday Brunch and hot coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Amen on the hot coffee, it is a cold one out there this morning. Today on SAP the Whatzit, a Bangkok violinist and A D-Day Plane Lost For Years Is About To Fly Again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Went over to a neighbor's house for Sunday Brunch, but I did leave some hot coffee for Don, et al.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Amen on the hot coffee, it is a cold one out there this morning. Today on SAP the Whatzit, a Bangkok violinist and A D-Day Plane Lost For Years Is About To Fly Again.



I see some readers have already provided the answer on SAP itself for today's Whatzit, and actually called a "_*darning mushroom*_" I believe, as opposed to other similar devices with various different shapes like a "darning egg".

I have never seen one with a spring and the ones my mother used had a hollow handle where the darning needles and maybe some heavy wool thread was kept under the screwoff end.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I see some readers have already provided the answer on SAP itself for today's Whatzit, and actually called a "_*darning mushroom*_" I believe, as opposed to other similar devices with various different shapes like a "darning egg".
> 
> I have never seen one with a spring and the ones my mother used had a hollow handle where the darning needles and maybe some heavy wool thread was kept under the screwoff end.


My Mom had one of those as well. the hollow handle was clear plastic and the hollow ball it screwed into was half red and half white. That allowed a contrasting surface to better see the white if the sock was red or vice versa. A mixture of repair yarns were stored in the ball with spare needles in the handle.

The first guess on the Whatzit came via email not twelve minutes after the upload for the page finished seven minutes after it began from Alan Towey, who takes lots of pics for SAP from his winter home in Portugal. See upload time and email time below.


----------



## pm-r

> My Mom had one of those as well. the hollow handle was clear plastic and the hollow ball it screwed into was half red and half white.


That sounds very practical but I just can't imagine one not being made out of wood.



> The first guess on the Whatzit came via email not twelve minutes after the upload for the page finished seven minutes after it began from Alan Towey


Wow, but no problem. But it seems that there are other night owls other than you up at that time. 

But, yes, I know you also have many viewers from all parts of the world so that would be their normal day time.


----------



## SINC

Yep that would be just after 9 am over there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some hot Monday morning coffee to start the week. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, playing with fire, a very good question and the problem with millennials.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild morning. Pouring rain until about 7AM, and now roaring winds, with gusts over 120km/h. Needless to say, it has been difficult getting the four dogs outside. Still, amazingly, we still have power, so I shall get some coffee brewing. Later.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc and all. Snowy here this week. We've had 4 inches, then a day to clear, 4 inches then a day to clear, so tomorrow we are expecting another 4 inches. Cold as well -10c today. Bit tired after shovelling and watching the SB. While a Pats fan I was glad to see the Eagles win....and finally a SB that wan't snoring.

This has been a rough year for the NFL and football in general I think so it was good the championship game was so good. Now, on to baseball.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc and all. Snowy here this week. We've had 4 inches, then a day to clear, 4 inches then a day to clear, so tomorrow we are expecting another 4 inches. Cold as well -10c today. Bit tired after shovelling and watching the SB. While a Pats fan I was glad to see the Eagles win....and finally a SB that wan't snoring.
> 
> This has been a rough year for the NFL and football in general I think so it was good the championship game was so good. Now, on to baseball.


Afternoon, Rp. I caught bits of the SB. It was a good game, all in all.

Warm here today, with the wind and rain finally stopping and being replaced by fog with +10C temps. Nice to see no snow once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a visit back to the Taxi crew, grandpa's on the computer, unusual clouds and Can You Die From Lack Of Sleep?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Hot tea is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Wow, that sure was a slow day in The Shang yesterday. Today on SAP a video of a glass walk in China, a Perpetual Motion Machine and Laser Scans Reveal Maya "Megalopolis" Below Guatemalan Jungle.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, that sure was a slow day in The Shang yesterday. Today on SAP a video of a glass walk in China, a Perpetual Motion Machine and Laser Scans Reveal Maya "Megalopolis" Below Guatemalan Jungle.


True, mon ami. We need to do something to bring back some of the former family members. Any suggestions??????


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Well snow again today....4inches or so, and the trend continues....4 inches then a day of no snow...clear the snow then a day of 4 inches. So far this past 10 days I’ve moved 12 inches of the stuff. Would love to head to Georgia but the way is filled with snow...and lots of it. If I can get 3 clear days we will be off. That section of 75 in Ohio can be wild.

I feel like shooting a groundhog.


----------



## eMacMan

Finally finished off shoveling the 12 inches that fell between Saturday and Monday. Slow going as my other half is temporarily out of action and I was doing both our shares. Got through her half on Sunday then got hit again. Looks like another 12 to 18 inches over the rest of the week. Under it all is a layer of very hard ice thanks to a night of rain about 10 days ago. XX)


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> Finally finished off shoveling the 12 inches that fell between Saturday and Monday. Slow going as my other half is temporarily out of action and I was doing both our shares. Got through her half on Sunday then got hit again. Looks like another 12 to 18 inches over the rest of the week. Under it all is a layer of very hard ice thanks to a night of rain about 10 days ago. XX)


Ahhhhhhhh! A kindred spirit.


----------



## SINC

Pick me too! Rear and front drives below.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Well snow again today....4inches or so, and the trend continues....4 inches then a day of no snow...clear the snow then a day of 4 inches. So far this past 10 days I’ve moved 12 inches of the stuff. Would love to head to Georgia but the way is filled with snow...and lots of it. If I can get 3 clear days we will be off. That section of 75 in Ohio can be wild.
> 
> I feel like shooting a groundhog.


 I always liked Georgia in mid-March. The ice storms of Jan. and Feb. were long gone and the sun would come out ............. prior to the rains of April and May.

Good luck with your snow. Amazingly, there is absolutely no snow on our property.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Finally finished off shoveling the 12 inches that fell between Saturday and Monday. Slow going as my other half is temporarily out of action and I was doing both our shares. Got through her half on Sunday then got hit again. Looks like another 12 to 18 inches over the rest of the week. Under it all is a layer of very hard ice thanks to a night of rain about 10 days ago. XX)


 Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pick me too! Rear and front drives below.


At least the people you hired to clear the snow do a good job of getting down to the pavement.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we can’t wait. I love Georgia, especially the Dalton area. 

Say Don when you hired the people to clear your snow was it based on “people-hours”. I suppose our jaws will have to be called “ peopleibles” and those things that are used in clothing stores “ peopleokins”. If you run a staff are you a “peopleager “. Just wondering?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we can’t wait. I love Georgia, especially the Dalton area.
> 
> Say Don when you hired the people to clear your snow was it based on “people-hours”. I suppose our jaws will have to be called “ peopleibles” and those things that are used in clothing stores “ peopleokins”. If you run a staff are you a “peopleager “. Just wondering?


I refer to them as 'its'. Calling them any form of people is so very wrong as it does not include gender, which is an insult to many these days.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I refer to them as 'its'. Calling them any form of people is so very wrong as it does not include gender, which is an insult to many these days.


I always knew you were a person of the people.......so, would a dog be “a people’s best friend” or a “person’s best friend” or an “it’s best friend” I’ll have to ask Justin next time I see it.


----------



## SINC

Next thing you know he will be calling us purseple to match the deficit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we can’t wait. I love Georgia, especially the Dalton area.
> 
> Say Don when you hired the people to clear your snow was it based on “people-hours”. I suppose our jaws will have to be called “ peopleibles” and those things that are used in clothing stores “ peopleokins”. If you run a staff are you a “peopleager “. Just wondering?


Yes, I liked my three years in Athens, GA. It was higher up than my two years in Waycross, GA, and the heat and humidity was far less.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an amazing bowling shot, Polishing A Rusty Knife and Should The 840 HP Dodge Demon Be Banned?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I once saw an 7-10 split made in bowling. Still, the SAP shot was amazing as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I just put on a second pot of coffee. Anyone interested??


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I once saw an 7-10 split made in bowling. Still, the SAP shot was amazing as well.


Since I have only bowled once in my life at a charity fund raiser, I am afraid a 7-10 split means nothing to me. I did however see the skill in that gif.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I just put on a second pot of coffee. Anyone interested??


Sure thing Marc as it is very cold here today. There is a major winter storm in Alberta and we are just outside its coverage area by about 30 km. We could get another 20 cm or so if it shifts, but for now it is headed southeast and we have dodged a bullet so far. The southern half of the province is getting 20 to 50 cm right now stretching far into SW Saskatchewan. It does appear that Bob in Blairmore might have gotten lucky and missed the worst of it if the radar map is correct.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Don et. al......

Don we may be getting some of that storm tonight. The local weather warnings say we are in for a bout of about 20c starting at 1am Friday and going till almost Saturday, then....we get more. So should be a snowblower day this weekend. We can't seem to find a day or two to head out due to bad weather. This has been weird this year as most storms seem to be coming from Texas on up..... we usually get gifts from Alberta, but we seem to be getting it on all sides.

Out storms may not seem like much to our Western and Maritime brothers but we are ill equipped for such volumes here. So, while it is not snowing, I will head out. get some groceries for three days and a bottle of wine and ride it out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Since I have only bowled once in my life at a charity fund raiser, I am afraid a 7-10 split means nothing to me. I did however see the skill in that gif.


By far, a 7-10 split is the hardest shot in 10 pin bowling.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> sure thing marc as it is very cold here today. There is a major winter storm in alberta and we are just outside its coverage area by about 30 km. We could get another 20 cm or so if it shifts, but for now it is headed southeast and we have dodged a bullet so far. The southern half of the province is getting 20 to 50 cm right now stretching far into sw saskatchewan. It does appear that bob in blairmore might have gotten lucky and missed the worst of it if the radar map is correct.


 xx)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Don et. al......
> 
> Don we may be getting some of that storm tonight. The local weather warnings say we are in for a bout of about 20c starting at 1am Friday and going till almost Saturday, then....we get more. So should be a snowblower day this weekend. We can't seem to find a day or two to head out due to bad weather. This has been weird this year as most storms seem to be coming from Texas on up..... we usually get gifts from Alberta, but we seem to be getting it on all sides.
> 
> Out storms may not seem like much to our Western and Maritime brothers but we are ill equipped for such volumes here. So, while it is not snowing, I will head out. get some groceries for three days and a bottle of wine and ride it out.


This is turning out to be the least amount of snow in a winter for Lunenburg in ages. My neighbor is 77 years old and born/raised here, and he can't remember an early Feb. with no snow on the ground. There is still plenty of time for major storms, but for now, they snow on top of just grass. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> By far, a 7-10 split is the hardest shot in 10 pin bowling.



Try second hardest shot!! 

_*What’s the Hardest Shot in Bowling?
It’s not the 7-10 split. It’s the “Greek Church.*_

”Hardest shot in bowling: Itâ€™s not the 7-10 split, itâ€™s the Greek Church.

And I hated all attempts to get them down during my years as a pinsetter. And all manual!!! 

It was just a two lane setup similar to this:


----------



## eMacMan

Three or four inches down with the heavy stuff waiting till later this afternoon to make a grand entry. Will get the west deck now and wait for hostilities to end before going after the rest. 

BTW if it does not give you a heart attack, shoveling snow is one of the best exercises there is. Weight and aerobics over an extended time frame, how can you beat that?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Try second hardest shot!!
> 
> _*What’s the Hardest Shot in Bowling?
> It’s not the 7-10 split. It’s the “Greek Church.*_
> 
> ”Hardest shot in bowling: Itâ€™s not the 7-10 split, itâ€™s the Greek Church.
> 
> And I hated all attempts to get them down during my years as a pinsetter. And all manual!!!
> 
> It was just a two lane setup similar to this:


Never heard of some of these shots, Patrick. Live and learn. I have not bowled in years.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Three or four inches down with the heavy stuff waiting till later this afternoon to make a grand entry. Will get the west deck now and wait for hostilities to end before going after the rest.
> 
> BTW if it does not give you a heart attack, shoveling snow is one of the best exercises there is. Weight and aerobics over an extended time frame, how can you beat that?


I agree with your views about shoveling and exercise. Back in St.John's, NL it was a five month "gym subscription". 

Good luck with your "heavy stuff". Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some hot TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Three or four inches down with the heavy stuff waiting till later this afternoon to make a grand entry. Will get the west deck now and wait for hostilities to end before going after the rest…



This seems to be appropriate for some…


----------



## SINC

Used that very image on SAP back in December.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a bit of a different challenge, 'Find the hiding cat". Can you see it?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> This seems to be appropriate for some…


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some hot TGIF coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got back up and a coffee would go great. 

Have been battling a touch of the flu ever since Monday, apparently a nasty strain by accounts of a friend who also had it. While it carries the normal flu like symptoms, the most unsettling thing is it upsets one's equilibrium and one's balance is all screwed up. Have been making my way around the house hanging onto things to stay upright. That lasted Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday and yesterday it was there but very mild. No sign of it this morning yet, so hope that is over.

This in spite of my friend and I both having had the flu vaccine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got back up and a coffee would go great.
> 
> Have been battling a touch of the flu ever since Monday, apparently a nasty strain by accounts of a friend who also had it. While it carries the normal flu like symptoms, the most unsettling thing is it upsets one's equilibrium and one's balance is all screwed up. Have been making my way around the house hanging onto things to stay upright. That lasted Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday and yesterday it was there but very mild. No sign of it this morning yet, so hope that is over.
> 
> This in spite of my friend and I both having had the flu vaccine.


Strange. Does not sound like a typical flu. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Meet B.C.'s snow-shovelling, beer-fetching, vacuuming dog - British Columbia - CBC News

Sadly, the doxies are too short to operate my snow blower .............. and Molly just loves to play out in the snow.


----------



## eMacMan

> Have been battling a touch of the flu ever since Monday, apparently a nasty strain by accounts of a friend who also had it. While it carries the normal flu like symptoms, the most unsettling thing is it upsets one's equilibrium and one's balance is all screwed up. Have been making my way around the house hanging onto things to stay upright. That lasted Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday and yesterday it was there but very mild. No sign of it this morning yet, so hope that is over.


Don, this years vaccines are proving less than 10% effective for people who are most vulnerable, that is the aged and infirm. The claim of 30% is only valid for the normally very healthy.

I am still resisting such vaccines until the manufactures routinely test them against saline solutions, currently what little testing they do compares vaccine against the vaccine without the viral ingredient. Without the saline control group there is no way to know how safe the vaccine really is. This is a personal choice crystalized by the fact that the three years I did get the shots I invariably got the flu or some other bug and it was always worse than years I refused. The last time I was a walking zombie for about three months, as were most of the folks I worked with, all whom had the flu shot.

BTW I am ever so grateful that I reached adulthood long before measles, mumps and chicken pox vaccines, came into existence. I lived through all four of those (two varieties of measles) and so as a mature adult I have a natural immunity rather than risking getting those diseases at an age where they are far more likely to have very serious consequences.


----------



## SINC

Got to agree Bob, I too lived through all those diseases and had them all too. Only vaccine i got was for polio at about age 6 or 7. Had chicken pox, mumps, tonselitis and measles as well as whooping cough.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, well the snow has started....we are expecting a 12 inch drop......not good. 

Don spotted the cat.... took me 2 coffees to find it.

Anyone watch any of the Olympic stuff? My goal is to not watch a minute of it as I see it as a monument to excess.


----------



## Rps

For your reading pleasure.

My wife and I went through the McDonald's driveway window and I gave the cashier a $5 bill.
Our total was $4.25, so I also handed her 25c.
She said, 'you gave me too much money.'
I said, 'Yes I know, but this way you can just give me a dollar coin back.'
She sighed and went to get the manager who asked me to repeat my request.
I did so, and he handed me back the 25c, and said 'We're sorry but we don’t do that kind of thing.'
The cashier then proceeded to give me back 75 cents in change.
Do not confuse the people at MacD's.

We had to have the garage door repaired.
The repairman told us that one of our problems was that we did not have a 'large' enough motor on the opener.
I thought for a minute, and said that we had the largest one made at that time, a 1/2 horsepower.
He shook his head and said, 'You need a 1/4 horsepower.'
I responded that 1/2 was larger than 1/4 and he said, 'NOOO, it's not. Four is larger than two.'
We haven't used that repairman since...


We recently had a new neighbor call the local city council office to request the removal of the DEAR CROSSING sign on our road.
The reason: 'Too many dears are being hit by cars out here! I don't think this is a good place for them to be crossing anymore.'
IDIOT SIGHTING IN FOOD SERVICE.

I went to a Mexican fast food and ordered a taco.
I asked the person behind the counter for 'minimal lettuce.'
He said he was sorry, but they only had iceberg lettuce.

I was at the airport, checking in at the gate when an airport employee asked,
'Has anyone put anything in your baggage without your knowledge?'
To which I replied, 'If it was without my knowledge, how would I know?'
He smiled knowingly and nodded, 'That's why we ask.'

The pedestrian light on the corner beeps when it's safe to cross the street.
I was crossing with an 'intellectually challenged' co-worker of mine.
She asked if I knew what the beeper was for.
I explained that it signals blind people when the light is red.
Appalled, she responded, 'what on earth are blind people doing driving?!'
She is a government employee.....

When I arrived at a car dealership to pick up our car after a
service appointment, we were told the keys had been locked in it.
We went to the service department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driver’s side door.
As I watched from the passenger side, I instinctively tried the door handle and discovered that it was unlocked.
‘Hey,' I announced to the technician, 'its open!'
His reply, 'I know. I already did that side.'
STAY ALERT!
They walk among us, they breed, and they vote…....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all, well the snow has started....we are expecting a 12 inch drop......not good.
> 
> Don spotted the cat.... took me 2 coffees to find it.
> 
> Anyone watch any of the Olympic stuff? My goal is to not watch a minute of it as I see it as a monument to excess.


Morning Rp, I watched the Alberta winter games instead. I gave up on the Olympics when it became corrupt and all about the money decades ago. 

https://globalnews.ca/news/3962648/watch-2018-alberta-winter-games-opening-ceremonies/

Yep the cat is tough to find, isn't it?


----------



## pm-r

> Anyone watch any of the Olympic stuff? My goal is to not watch a minute of it as I see it as a monument to excess.





> Morning Rp, I watched the Alberta winter games instead. I gave up on the Olympics when it became corrupt and all about the money decades ago.



Pretty well the sentiment of this household as well and has been for years.


----------



## pm-r

> They walk among us, they breed, and they vote…....


This is exactly why I was considering this T-Shirt:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> This is exactly why I was considering this T-Shirt:


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got to agree Bob, I too lived through all those diseases and had them all too. Only vaccine i got was for polio at about age 6 or 7. Had chicken pox, mumps, tonselitis and measles as well as whooping cough.


Same here, except for tonselitis and whooping cough. This helped me get a New York City teacher's license since they figured I would not be out with sick days for these three diseases.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ..............


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cute ..............


:clap: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> Don spotted the cat.... took me 2 coffees to find it.



OK, now go back and see how long it takes you to find it again. ;-)

I was quite surprised that I couldn't spot it almost right away, but did manage. I wanted to be ready when I showed it to my wife for her to try in case she asked.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video, 'Driving Mercedes Benz 1886 ...Turning Over', Bitcoin Explained and Cheese Tea?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video, 'Driving Mercedes Benz 1886 ...Turning Over', Bitcoin Explained and Cheese Tea?


Cheese tea???????? I shall stick to regular or herbal tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing, or if you prefer, REAL tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how are you feeling today? Still feeling the effects of that vertigo?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the vertigo left me by yesterday afternoon and I was able to drive the one km to the grocery store for some supplies. So far, so good this morning as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the vertigo left me by yesterday afternoon and I was able to drive the one km to the grocery store for some supplies. So far, so good this morning as well.


Good to hear. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit?, a very fast organ player and Welcome To Monowi, Nebraska: Population 1.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Sounds as if you could use some HOT coffee about now. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I sure could use that coffee now. What a night. It began innocently enough when I scrolled back to Monday February 5 to pick up an entertainment post that runs every Monday as I was nearly finished building tomorrow's issue of SAP as I do every morning once I post the current day.

But when I scrolled through the back issues, it was not there. Instead there were only seven posts for that day, missing the first of eight daily posts that contains the date of the issue. WTH? That post contains all of the information beginning with the lead item and going all the way down to the BLESS camera info, so it is a lot of stuff.

It was then I realized what I had done. That Monday was the day that I added a major story about council to the lead item. When I do that after the issue has been uploaded, I MUST also update the current issue by copying and pasting the entire item from the current file to the file for the following day or it will be removed from the website on the next upload. I copied the item and went to the item to update, erased it and plumb forgot to 'paste'. Dumb move. That removed the item altogether, but only from the RW file, not from the web. That would happen unbeknown to me the following morning when I uploaded the current day's issue when it too would be removed.

That meant that the archives had lost the full first item for February 5, 2018 along with the entire day due to the missing date.

What to do? Well, that too was an issue. You see the format does not allow for an item to be *inserted* anywhere in the form as they run in chronological order for the sake of the archive. That meant I would have to rebuild the file beginning with the last post of 'February 5 and copy and past each item back into a new file to fix the issue. Dang!

So back I went to Time Machine and found the original from the 5th and restored the copy of the file, but not before I had made a copy of the current file to preserve all the work I had done for tomorrow's issue. Then I renamed the file to preserve it and began the process of rebuilding 57 separate items in the correct date and order. It was one Heinz of a task that took me until 4:00 a.m from the time I discovered it about 1:15.

It is done now and all is well, but thank goodness I keep backups of everything I do. I would have lost that file to the internet Gods, never to be searchable again.

So ended my morning and I went back to bed as drained as I had ever been mentally from the concentration it had taken to 'get it all right' and back to normal.

What a start to my day.

And that reminds me, I forgot to re upload that current file to replace the missing file online before I went to bed. I am off to do just that now. Sheesh what a day!

UPDATE: That too is now done and all is well as are the archives. Whew!


----------



## eMacMan

Starting a week ago Saturday, we had three days of snow, leaving about a foot to shovel. Had a couple of days break when I went the full 10 rounds and got everything cleared. Then Thursday had another foot. Only managed 8 rounds of on Friday and Saturday. Now it's snowing again. 

Oh well at least I get a one day break while it piles up yet again. Can only hope for a strong west wind tomorrow to help clear the roof.

I think if Al Gore dropped in and tried to deliver his Global Warming message around here, there is a good chance he would either be lynched or tarred and feathered.


----------



## Rps

Don,I’ve got to say I haven’t a clue on the Whatzit. Looks like a wall paper holder.....but that’s not it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I sure could use that coffee now. What a night. It began innocently enough when I scrolled back to Monday February 5 to pick up an entertainment post that runs every Monday as I was nearly finished building tomorrow's issue of SAP as I do every morning once I post the current day.
> 
> But when I scrolled through the back issues, it was not there. Instead there were only seven posts for that day, missing the first of eight daily posts that contains the date of the issue. WTH? That post contains all of the information beginning with the lead item and going all the way down to the BLESS camera info, so it is a lot of stuff.
> 
> It was then I realized what I had done. That Monday was the day that I added a major story about council to the lead item. When I do that after the issue has been uploaded, I MUST also update the current issue by copying and pasting the entire item from the current file to the file for the following day or it will be removed from the website on the next upload. I copied the item and went to the item to update, erased it and plumb forgot to 'paste'. Dumb move. That removed the item altogether, but only from the RW file, not from the web. That would happen unbeknown to me the following morning when I uploaded the current day's issue when it too would be removed.
> 
> That meant that the archives had lost the full first item for February 5, 2018 along with the entire day due to the missing date.
> 
> What to do? Well, that too was an issue. You see the format does not allow for an item to be *inserted* anywhere in the form as they run in chronological order for the sake of the archive. That meant I would have to rebuild the file beginning with the last post of 'February 5 and copy and past each item back into a new file to fix the issue. Dang!
> 
> So back I went to Time Machine and found the original from the 5th and restored the copy of the file, but not before I had made a copy of the current file to preserve all the work I had done for tomorrow's issue. Then I renamed the file to preserve it and began the process of rebuilding 57 separate items in the correct date and order. It was one Heinz of a task that took me until 4:00 a.m from the time I discovered it about 1:15.
> 
> It is done now and all is well, but thank goodness I keep backups of everything I do. I would have lost that file to the internet Gods, never to be searchable again.
> 
> So ended my morning and I went back to bed as drained as I had ever been mentally from the concentration it had taken to 'get it all right' and back to normal.
> 
> What a start to my day.
> 
> And that reminds me, I forgot to re upload that current file to replace the missing file online before I went to bed. I am off to do just that now. Sheesh what a day!
> 
> UPDATE: That too is now done and all is well as are the archives. Whew!


 Yes, very strong coffee for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Starting a week ago Saturday, we had three days of snow, leaving about a foot to shovel. Had a couple of days break when I went the full 10 rounds and got everything cleared. Then Thursday had another foot. Only managed 8 rounds of on Friday and Saturday. Now it's snowing again.
> 
> Oh well at least I get a one day break while it piles up yet again. Can only hope for a strong west wind tomorrow to help clear the roof.
> 
> I think if Al Gore dropped in and tried to deliver his Global Warming message around here, there is a good chance he would either be lynched or tarred and feathered.


XX) Stay warm and safe, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don,I’ve got to say I haven’t a clue on the Whatzit. Looks like a wall paper holder.....but that’s not it.


Actually, Rp, that was a good speculation. I first thought it was a carpet mover, but your guess sounds better.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don,I’ve got to say I haven’t a clue on the Whatzit. Looks like a wall paper holder.....but that’s not it.


Well, you are right that it is a holder, but not for wallpaper.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, Rp, that was a good speculation. I first thought it was a carpet mover, but your guess sounds better.


That guess too, is very close.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That guess too, is very close.


Vinyl flooring roll holder/mover?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Vinyl flooring roll holder/mover?


Very veryer closer.


----------



## Rps

A smile for one and all.

A young man went to a Hallowe'en party with nothing but a young woman on his back.

The host asked him, "What are you supposed to be?"

The young man answered, "A snail."

The host replied, "But you have a woman on your back."

The young man said, "That's not a woman, that's Michelle!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> A smile for one and all.
> 
> A young man went to a Hallowe'en party with nothing but a young woman on his back.
> 
> The host asked him, "What are you supposed to be?"
> 
> The young man answered, "A snail."
> 
> The host replied, "But you have a woman on your back."
> 
> The young man said, "That's not a woman, that's Michelle!


Stolen for SAP, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Very veryer closer.


It holds the vinyl flooring prior to measuring and cutting?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don,I’ve got to say I haven’t a clue on the Whatzit. Looks like a wall paper holder.....but that’s not it.





Dr.G. said:


> Vinyl flooring roll holder/mover?





SINC said:


> Very veryer closer.




Well, it sure looks like a _*Vinyl Dolly*_ to me, at least that's what they use and what they call them in these here parts. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

I guess everyone is too young to recall linoleum? ;-)

It was invented, named and used long before vinyl was known.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess everyone is too young to recall linoleum? ;-)
> 
> It was invented, named and used long before vinyl was known.


I remember linoleum, Don. I still call it that and have to be reminded at the store that it is now called vinyl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I guess everyone is too young to recall linoleum? ;-)
> 
> It was invented, named and used long before vinyl was known.




Maybe so, but this is now and I dare say one would have a hard time or be labeled a bit wacky if one went to some stores asking to buy or rent a "_*linoleum dolly*_" these days. But there may still be some that would know what you were talking about and still call it that.

Or maybe it was called something else back in its invented day that still lingers on.


EDIT:
Say, it looks like it might even be called an "_*OFF-ROLLER*_" in some countries or areas:
LINO DOLLY / OFF-ROLLER

Don't ask me why or what the connection would be, but "_*Lino Dolly*_" might make sense to some.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video tour of the nebula, a bird on a roller coaster and the Cadillac electric chair.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall start some coffee brewing to get us on our way. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

" The darker the night, the brighter the stars."
Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, flying anvils, kingfisher head and Chinese New Year of the Dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, flying anvils, kingfisher head and Chinese New Year of the Dog.


Year of the Dog????? :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Year of the Dog????? :clap: :clap: :clap:


Now why did I think that might get your approval? Oh. Yeah.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> now why did i think that might get your approval? Oh. Yeah. :d


:d


----------



## SINC

Looks like there is a wee competition to be king of the hill going on there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Looks like there is a wee competition to be king of the hill going on there.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

4 Lower Sackville homes hit by bullets 'in broad daylight' - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Don, a local story that you might find interesting. Hopefully, your son is nowhere near these shootings.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, flying anvils, kingfisher head and Chinese New Year of the Dog.




Well, it's interesting that Mr. Gay Wilkinson is apparently a world champion at shooting anvils, but I'd say he's pretty dumb firing one off with that white truck parked so close.

Or is it supposed to be part of his act???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a happy Valentine's Day to all, Finnish band called Steve'n'Seagulls plays AC/DC's awesome song called Thunderstruck and a Kayak Ride Through Drainage Pipe!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Finnish band called Steve'n'Seagulls plays AC/DC's awesome song called Thunderstruck" = cool

"and a Kayak Ride Through Drainage Pipe! " =   XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD Valentine's Day coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Finnish band called Steve'n'Seagulls plays AC/DC's awesome song called Thunderstruck" = cool
> 
> "and a Kayak Ride Through Drainage Pipe! " =   XX)


Yeah, Rp ought to like that one what with the way that chap can pick a banjo.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, Rp ought to like that one what with the way that chap can pick a banjo.


I love banjo picking ................ and bagpipe squeezing.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yeah, Rp ought to like that one what with the way that chap can pick a banjo.


And yes I did! I also loved the name.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And yes I did! I also loved the name.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I love banjo picking ................ and bagpipe squeezing.


Here you go Marc..... https://globalnews.ca/news/4025295/...agpipe-band-instead-of-red-hot-chili-peppers/


A YouTube segment is nested in the story.


----------



## eMacMan

tptptptpAll shoveled out and it's snowing again.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> tptptptpAll shoveled out and it's snowing again.



All weather related complaints must be posted in the weather forum.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Here you go Marc..... https://globalnews.ca/news/4025295/...agpipe-band-instead-of-red-hot-chili-peppers/
> 
> 
> A YouTube segment is nested in the story.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> tptptptpAll shoveled out and it's snowing again.


  Stay safe, Bob.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Here you go Marc..... https://globalnews.ca/news/4025295/...agpipe-band-instead-of-red-hot-chili-peppers/
> 
> A YouTube segment is nested in the story.



I wonder if they had a group of banjo players maybe mixed with some other bagpipers as filler spots for them to enjoy…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wonder if they had a group of banjo players maybe mixed with some other bagpipers as filler spots for them to enjoy…???


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a one handed escalator ride and things you didn't know about Betty White.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the first pot of TGIF coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are up and at 'em early. Today on SAP a wife spoils her hubby's magic trick, ice peeled from a leaf and World's First Forest City To Tackle Climate Change In China.


----------



## SINC

Nearly forgot to mention that we have a special treat lined up tomorrow morning on SAP with a very special video that is in great demand by some here in The Shang. It has been a topic of some importance to three Shangers in particular that I can think of lately. That is all I am allowed to divulge today, so you will have to stay tuned tomorrow morning for this epic event.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you are up and at 'em early. Today on SAP a wife spoils her hubby's magic trick, ice peeled from a leaf and World's First Forest City To Tackle Climate Change In China.


Wanted to get the doxies fed and taken out before the rain started to fall. As well, I have a few students who are in Asia, and there is a 13 hour difference so there is usually something to read and grade each morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nearly forgot to mention that we have a special treat lined up tomorrow morning on SAP with a very special video that is in great demand by some here in The Shang. It has been a topic of some importance to three Shangers in particular that I can think of lately. That is all I am allowed to divulge today, so you will have to stay tuned tomorrow morning for this epic event.


:clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :clap:






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Anticipation ...................


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Anticipation ...................


Morning all, Don can’t wait for tomorrow’s edition of SAP.

Bit of a sad day here with the news of the passing of Leo Cahill. I went to many Argo games and was a huge fan of the team during his time there.....he was something! I think all Sports could use a Leo Cahill today....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, Don can’t wait for tomorrow’s edition of SAP.
> 
> Bit of a sad day here with the news of the passing of Leo Cahill. I went to many Argo games and was a huge fan of the team during his time there.....he was something! I think all Sports could use a Leo Cahill today....


Patience, Rp.

When are you off for sunny GA?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we are thinking early March as we’ve had a slight delay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we are thinking early March as we’ve had a slight delay.


Bon voyage ............. when the time comes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

Anticipation ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Got up early to see the SAP surprise .................... and nothing yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Banjo Breakdown - On Bagpipes and Banjo = :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Banjo Breakdown - On Bagpipes and Banjo = :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


And I even caught you peeking while I was working away!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ane I even caught you peeking while I was working away!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

How's this for some good news to start your long weekend?

40 DAYS UNTIL OPENING DAY!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> How's this for some good news to start your long weekend?
> 
> 40 DAYS UNTIL OPENING DAY!


Here’s my Baseball predictions...AL Cleveland.....NL Phillies......WS Cleveland.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Here’s my Baseball predictions...AL Cleveland.....NL Phillies......WS Cleveland.


Interesting. I am not ready for my prediction yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit that my be difficult, Dog Eats Elegant At Table and UFO Hunters Struggle To Explain Mystery ‘Alien Object’ Spotted On Google Maps Near Area 51.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "Dog Eats Elegant At Table" = how do I teach the doxies and Molly to eat like this????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, no Whatzit guess this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no Whatzit guess this morning?


Haven't a clue.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Almost like spring here today. Don I think I agree with your Edmonton reader......the foam used in flower shops.


----------



## eMacMan

Another Day another foot and s'mores on the way.  Bob's gym is open for business.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> Another Day another foot and s'mores on the way.  Bob's gym is open for business.


Not to gloat, but we will be hitting 15c on Tuesday and most of our snow is gone. Will be crushed when it returns I’m sure.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no Whatzit guess this morning?




Hey, some of us west coasters get up later than the rest of you. 

Anyway, I'd say today's Whatzit in a nice picture of wood under an electron microscope and I believe it's probably Balsa wood as the cells are big and very thin-walled.

PS: I didn't even get any ehmac email notice that I should have again this am of any new posts from any followed threads including the shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not to gloat, but we will be hitting 15c on Tuesday and most of our snow is gone. Will be crushed when it returns I’m sure.


:clap: At 5AM when I took my dogs outside, there was no snow on the ground. I just finished clearing most of my driveway of the five inches of snow that fell from 6AM to 1PM. It is now +2C with a bit of sun breaking through the cloud cover. Tomorrow we may get sunshine and +5C temps and on Tuesday, +10C and rain. Strange winter here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Another Day another foot and s'mores on the way.  Bob's gym is open for business.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Almost like spring here today. Don I think I agree with your Edmonton reader......the foam used in flower shops.


That would explain the holes, Rp.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :clap: At 5AM when I took my dogs outside, there was no snow on the ground. I just finished clearing most of my driveway of the five inches of snow that fell from 6AM to 1PM. It is now +2C with a bit of sun breaking through the cloud cover. Tomorrow we may get sunshine and +5C temps and on Tuesday, +10C and rain. Strange winter here in Lunenburg, NS.



Sigh… 
You keep _*double posting*_ Marc and aren't these supposedly just meant for the weather thread where they fit better???


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hey, some of us west coasters get up later than the rest of you.
> 
> Anyway, I'd say today's Whatzit in a nice picture of wood under an electron microscope and I believe it's probably Balsa wood as the cells are big and very thin-walled.
> 
> PS: I didn't even get any ehmac email notice that I should have again this am of any new posts from any followed threads including the shang.


And you would be correct! :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And you would be correct! :clap:



YEAH!!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for a holiday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Just Bad Puns, Guitar Boogie and What Does It Feel Like To Be Weightless In Space?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some Family Day (in AB) coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh Heritage Day (in NS) coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some Family Day (in AB) coffee?


Sure thing Marc, thanks. Man can that guy today ever pick a guitar!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, thanks. Man can that guy today ever pick a guitar!


Add a banjo and a bagpipe and you have a unique trio.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And you would be correct! :clap:



That related article on the internet regarding the Sunday Whatzit _A Tale of Three Timbers - The amazing structure of wood revealed by electron microscopy_ was sure interesting.

Thanks for adding it today.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an unusual farm gate and Why 'Difficult' Relatives Are Actually Good For You.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Not sure if I have any "difficult relatives".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Not sure if I have any "difficult relatives".


Morning Marc, nor do I, but I know some folks who do.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> morning marc, nor do i, but i know some folks who do.


:clap:


----------



## Rps

A smile for you .... maybe SAP worthy...

A Doctor was addressing a large audience in Tampa ...
"The material we put into our stomachs is enough to have killed most of us sitting here, years ago. Red meat is awful. Soft drinks corrode your stomach lining. Chinese food is loaded with MSG. High fat diets can be disastrous, and none of us realizes the long-term harm caused by the germs in our drinking water.
However, there is one thing that's the most dangerous of all and we all have eaten, or will eat it . . . .
Can anyone here tell me what food causes the most grief and suffering for years and years after eating it?"
After several seconds of quiet, a 75-year-old man in the front row raised his hand, and softly said: "Wedding Cake."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A smile for you .... maybe SAP worthy...
> 
> A Doctor was addressing a large audience in Tampa ...
> "The material we put into our stomachs is enough to have killed most of us sitting here, years ago. Red meat is awful. Soft drinks corrode your stomach lining. Chinese food is loaded with MSG. High fat diets can be disastrous, and none of us realizes the long-term harm caused by the germs in our drinking water.
> However, there is one thing that's the most dangerous of all and we all have eaten, or will eat it . . . .
> Can anyone here tell me what food causes the most grief and suffering for years and years after eating it?"
> After several seconds of quiet, a 75-year-old man in the front row raised his hand, and softly said: "Wedding Cake."


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP and aborted jet landing, The Things That People Send Us and our video, People Are Awesome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Will go to SAP once the coffee is brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that "People Are Awesome" clip was amazing. Imagine all the pain that was experienced in each person trying to master those stunts?????


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too marvelled at those stunts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too marvelled at those stunts.


Imagine the fails as they tried to learn how to do those stunts??????????  XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A fresh pot of OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning all.....rain again today. Some are getting a little nervous as we’ve been having a history of flooding here......this could be 3 years in a row......scary stuff.

I thought a smile might be a good start ....maybe SAP worthy...

A man and a woman get married and are on there honeymoon.

The woman walks out of the bathroom in a robe, the man says take off your robe were married now. The woman says ok and takes off her robe. Then the man asks if he can take a picture of her and she asks why and the man says "So I can carry you with me."

A few hours later the man comes out of the bathroom in a robe. The woman says take off your robe were married now. The man says ok and takes off his robe. The woman asks if she can take a picture and the man askes why and the woman says "So I can have it enlarged!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.....rain again today. Some are getting a little nervous as we’ve been having a history of flooding here......this could be 3 years in a row......scary stuff.
> 
> I thought a smile might be a good start ....maybe SAP worthy...
> 
> A man and a woman get married and are on there honeymoon.
> 
> The woman walks out of the bathroom in a robe, the man says take off your robe were married now. The woman says ok and takes off her robe. Then the man asks if he can take a picture of her and she asks why and the man says "So I can carry you with me."
> 
> A few hours later the man comes out of the bathroom in a robe. The woman says take off your robe were married now. The man says ok and takes off his robe. The woman asks if she can take a picture and the man askes why and the woman says "So I can have it enlarged!"


Rp, good luck with your flood situation.


Re your joke ............. 

:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on our SAP video The Two Man Gentlemen Band performs "Chocolate Milk".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Now I am in the mood for chocolate milk ...........


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I love chocolate milk, or as it is known in Saskatchewan where I grew up, Vi-Co. Odd name that has stuck for years there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I love chocolate milk, or as it is known in Saskatchewan where I grew up, Vi-Co. Odd name that has stuck for years there.


I grew up on Hershey's Chocolate. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I love chocolate milk, or as it is known in Saskatchewan where I grew up, Vi-Co. Odd name that has stuck for years there.



And you can add us to the chocolate milk lovers list, and it's very good for you as well.

I read some time ago that the Canadian elementary schools, I believe in N.S., were going to make it available to the children because it was so nutritious, and against a lot of people's ignorant opinions to the contrary.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And you can add us to the chocolate milk lovers list, and it's very good for you as well.
> 
> I read some time ago that the Canadian elementary schools, I believe in N.S., were going to make it available to the children because it was so nutritious, and against a lot of people's ignorant opinions to the contrary.


Yes, I have heard that about the NS schools. I think that it was as a result of getting students to drink more milk and less sodas, which have far more sugar than a chocolate milk.


----------



## SINC

The other big deal when I was a kid was Nestle's Quick chocolate milk mix in a powder you stirred into regular milk, much cheaper than Vi-Co. Our grandkids will now drink the liquid version of same today if we don't have chocolate on hand when they visit, but they much prefer the Lucerne brand chocolate milk made by Safeway Canada right here in their plant in Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The other big deal when I was a kid was Nestle's Quick chocolate milk mix in a powder you stirred into regular milk, much cheaper than Vi-Co. Our grandkids will now drink the liquid version of same today if we don't have chocolate on hand when they visit, but they much prefer the Lucerne brand chocolate milk made by Safeway Canada right here in their plant in Edmonton.


Yes, me too. When things got difficult financially, it was Nestlé's quick and powered milk. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Parking in front of the liquor store, a smart kitty and a world champ whip cracker in our video.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, me too. When things got difficult financially, it was Nestlé's quick and powered milk. :love2:


Sadly the last I checked powdered milk was every bit as expensive as the real deal. Hopefully they are no longer importing the contaminated stuff from China, but no way of knowing for sure. 

My morning hot cocoa is made with Demerra or raw brown sugar, cocoa, cinnamon, and a couple of drops of Mexican vanilla. A little more time consuming but far better than anything Nestle ever made.


----------



## SINC

Man, that does sound tasty, Bob!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Sadly the last I checked powdered milk was every bit as expensive as the real deal. Hopefully they are no longer importing the contaminated stuff from China, but no way of knowing for sure.
> 
> My morning hot cocoa is made with Demerra or raw brown sugar, cocoa, cinnamon, and a couple of drops of Mexican vanilla. A little more time consuming but far better than anything Nestle ever made.


Keep in mind that this was back in the 1950s. My mother would water it down to make it go further. Anytime I had real milk it was like drinking a milk shake.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Keep in mind that this was back in the 1950s. My mother would water it down to make it go further. Anytime I had real milk it was like drinking a milk shake.


That is what whole milk is like to me now after being on 2% for twenty years. Still, I do drink and enjoy the 2% stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is what whole milk is like to me now after being on 2% for twenty years. Still, I do drink and enjoy the 2% stuff.


I was drinking skim milk until I discovered that it has more sugar than 1%, 2% and whole milk. Now I go with 1% or 2% milk.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Keep in mind that this was back in the 1950s. My mother would water it down to make it go further. Anytime I had real milk it was like drinking a milk shake.


My mother bought powered milk for a time ...VIM it was called, today there is a VIM product that is used in cleaning.....probably tastes better .

When we had real milk it came in bottles and was delivered by a milk man...in the winter the cream would freeze and rise to the top of the bottle.....

Marc, you might like this....it’s in the now I’ve seen everything category..

[ame]https://youtu.be/84evIS4J9Hg[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My mother bought powered milk for a time ...VIM it was called, today there is a VIM product that is used in cleaning.....probably tastes better .
> 
> When we had real milk it came in bottles and was delivered by a milk man...in the winter the cream would freeze and rise to the top of the bottle.....
> 
> Marc, you might like this....it’s in the now I’ve seen everything category..
> 
> https://youtu.be/84evIS4J9Hg


Rp, I have seen this clip before. Our doxies like pieces of banana but would not do this without trying to eat the whole banana, peel and all. I think that the doxie was on his back while the filming was done. Still, it was cute. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at the drastic decline of Facebook, a young lady who is a banjo wizard in our video and Why You Should Use Duckduckgo Instead Of Google. Also as Crocodile Dundee would say, 'now THAT's a knife!'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Another great banjo video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing ............. along with some of Rp's classic BT coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Hello all. BT would be great this morning. Our area is still watching the rain forecast and Chatham, just down the road, is under water in many areas. Areas in Detroit were hit but caught a break with the rain stopping for a while. We are going to hit 60F today....would be better if it was colder I think. 

Chatham-Kent Flood: What you need to know - Windsor - CBC News

Woke up to Canada’s Men’s Hockey team getting bronze....good for them, they played their hearts outs. Can hardly wait for the closing ceremonies so we can get back to Leaf games on Saturday night. We’ve been catching up on Game of Thrones and The Young Pope on CraveTV. Ow, what a boring life style 😆😆😆


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Another great banjo video.


Yes, that young girl showed an amazing talent for her tender age. Bonus, I enjoyed the song.


----------



## Rps

Well Sinc, she can certainly play better than me! The banjo is a fascinating instrument that has often been maligned due to “music snobs” , who think you can only play the songs that are enjoyed by inter-bred families who all have one tooth. In fact, the banjo, or Banjar, as it was called, is one of the world’s oldest instruments. An example of “its the player not the music”

https://youtu.be/TzMdzp31wH8


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Well Sinc, she can certainly play better than me! The banjo is a fascinating instrument that has often been maligned due to “music snobs” , who think you can only play the songs that are enjoyed by inter-bred families who all have one tooth. In fact, the banjo, or Banjar, as it was called, is one of the world’s oldest instruments. An example of “its the player not the music”
> 
> https://youtu.be/TzMdzp31wH8



That is absolutely brilliant and I would have never believed it, nor some of the other similar pieces. 

Thanks for the link and sure a nice long way from the one tooth banjo boonie pluckers!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That is absolutely brilliant and I would have never believed it, nor some of the other similar pieces.
> 
> Thanks for the link and sure a nice long way from the one tooth banjo boonie pluckers!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Bela Fleck is my hero Patrick. He is a master of the banjo. Check out Bela Fleck and the Flecktones Live at the Quick on YouTube, you will be amazed at their playing.

Another sample of their work...

[ame]https://youtu.be/d0rp-r8yShs[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all. BT would be great this morning. Our area is still watching the rain forecast and Chatham, just down the road, is under water in many areas. Areas in Detroit were hit but caught a break with the rain stopping for a while. We are going to hit 60F today....would be better if it was colder I think.
> 
> Chatham-Kent Flood: What you need to know - Windsor - CBC News
> 
> Woke up to Canada’s Men’s Hockey team getting bronze....good for them, they played their hearts outs. Can hardly wait for the closing ceremonies so we can get back to Leaf games on Saturday night. We’ve been catching up on Game of Thrones and The Young Pope on CraveTV. Ow, what a boring life style


Rp, I have seen pictures of the flooding in parts of ON. Truly tragic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Bela Fleck is my hero Patrick. He is a master of the banjo. Check out Bela Fleck and the Flecktones Live at the Quick on YouTube, you will be amazed at their playing.
> 
> Another sample of their work...
> 
> https://youtu.be/d0rp-r8yShs


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a very different dance in our video, the Sunday Whatzit that may be easy for one guy here and don't buy a Tesla.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a very different dance in our video, the Sunday Whatzit that may be easy for one guy here and don't buy a Tesla.


Morning, Don. Obviously, I am not "that one guy". Looks like some sort of musical instrument that has air going through it to make a sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start thinking about Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Obviously, I am not "that one guy". Looks like some sort of musical instrument that has air going through it to make a sound.


Morning Marc, you don't know it but you were that one guy that I thought would know. It is indeed an instrument you blow air through to make a sound! Now all you need is the name of the item. Here is a hint. Think of a song from the Snow White movie sung by the Seven Dwarves.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you don't know it but you were that one guy that I thought would know. It is indeed an instrument you blow air through to make a sound! Now all you need is the name of the item. Here is a hint. Think of a song from the Snow White movie sung by the Seven Dwarves.


A sheep herder's whistle?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A sheep herder's whistle?


Yep, it is indeed a whistle but not for a herder. It was used in NYC for example, when you needed a ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you don't know it but you were that one guy that I thought would know. It is indeed an instrument you blow air through to make a sound! Now all you need is the name of the item. Here is a hint. Think of a song from the Snow White movie sung by the Seven Dwarves.


I use just my lips when I "whistle while I work". And when I go to work, I do NOT say "hi ho".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, it is indeed a whistle but not for a herder. It was used in NYC for example when you needed a ride.


A doorman's whistle to hail a cab?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A doorman's whistle to hail a cab?


Yep, a whistle to hail a cab. See, I knew you would know! 

Here's what a new one looks like:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, a whistle to hail a cab. See, I knew you would know!
> 
> Here's what a new one looks like:


I rarely, if ever, hailed a cab. If I did, I just had to raise my hand.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, a whistle to hail a cab. See, I knew you would know!
> 
> Here's what a new one looks like:



And to be precise, a _*TWO-TONE* TAXI WHISTLE_

Man, the SAP Whatsit? whistle sure must be a very old one and looks like it was made of very cheap brass as well.

It seems that Acme still makes them and provides sound samples as well, one for their small model and one for their larger model, and at least they are made of decent brass and chrome plated.

http://www.ewhistles.com/media/sounds/2_tone_taxi_144.mp3
http://www.ewhistles.com/media/sounds/2_tone_143.mp3


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP cougars on the Skytrain in Vancouver and Abandoned Subaru Showroom Is Full Of Rare, Untouched Cars From The 1980s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great now, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great now, thanks.


Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just made a fresh pot of coffee. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Not afternoon here, so will pass. Time for my morning shave and shower and then it off to London Drugs to pick up a headphone adapter jack for my Square reader in my phone case. I had to use the one that came with the phone on my headphones and since they are tiny and appear to be delicate, I would prefer to have one for each device so I don't have to constantly swap them. The good news is that it is the one adapter that Apple has priced reasonably at $9.95.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how did your LD purchase trip go?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, how did your LD purchase trip go?


Not so good Marc. A sales associate told me that Apple does not allow them to sell the headphone jack adapter and I would have to go to an Apple store to get one. He explained that Apple don't really want you to use the adapter to use your ear buds on the phone, rather they want you to buy new wireless ear buds.

I told him that would not solve my issue as I prefer to use over the ear headphones when listening to music on my iPhone. He then told me i should have bought a Samsung with a headphone jack instead as Apple has now slipped to fourth place in cell phone sales. He went on to tell me that the iPhone is now has the most failure and replaced model of all cell phones. I wish I had recorded that so I could send it to Apple. 

At any rate I then checked at Staples and Walmart and neither carried the adapter either. I them went online and ordered a pair of them and they promised delivery to my home by tomorrow. Total cost $21.00 which is sure not worth the cost of driving the 20 minute 14 km trip to the Apple store to get them.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Chinese new year celebration, Sock Boy and his travels and a dog goes for a sled ride.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today.

Don I loved that clip from the Newsroom. I thought that was one of the better cable shows.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today.
> 
> Don I loved that clip from the Newsroom. I thought that was one of the better cable shows.


I rarely allow foul language on SAP, mild swearing OK, but the F bomb only in rare circumstances where it is needed to drive home a point. I felt this video had a clear message and opted to allow it with a language warning caution.

Other than that, it was so true and people need to be shocked into hearing the truth at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not so good Marc. A sales associate told me that Apple does not allow them to sell the headphone jack adapter and I would have to go to an Apple store to get one. He explained that Apple don't really want you to use the adapter to use your ear buds on the phone, rather they want you to buy new wireless ear buds.
> 
> I told him that would not solve my issue as I prefer to use over the ear headphones when listening to music on my iPhone. He then told me i should have bought a Samsung with a headphone jack instead as Apple has now slipped to fourth place in cell phone sales. He went on to tell me that the iPhone is now has the most failure and replaced model of all cell phones. I wish I had recorded that so I could send it to Apple.
> 
> At any rate I then checked at Staples and Walmart and neither carried the adapter either. I them went online and ordered a pair of them and they promised delivery to my home by tomorrow. Total cost $21.00 which is sure not worth the cost of driving the 20 minute 14 km trip to the Apple store to get them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today.
> 
> Don I loved that clip from the Newsroom. I thought that was one of the better cable shows.


"Most Honest Three Minutes In TV History" This is the most often viewed YouTube clip from The Newsroom. Always liked that show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. After a full pot of coffee I think that I finally have our income tax completed. Even with Turbo Tax it is a task. Semi-retirement income with US Social Security makes things complicated.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I rarely allow foul language on SAP, mild swearing OK, but the F bomb only in rare circumstances where it is needed to drive home a point. I felt this video had a clear message and opted to allow it with a language warning caution.
> 
> Other than that, it was so true and people need to be shocked into hearing the truth at times.


"Brutally honest Trump supporter tells it like it is. Language warning!" For the record, he is NOT a Trump supporter. He supported Bernie Sanders.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnzlTpTOaVc[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a double your pleasure dance video, a girl shows another an easy trick and Cat-Tacular Stairs And Ladders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some OtHD coffee brewing .................. however, I just thought that with most of us retired or semi-retired, "Over the Hump Day" loses a bit of it's emphasis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you're right about OtHD. In my situation it is more like a WED.


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap::lmao:


SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you're right about OtHD. In my situation it is more like a WED.


:lmao: I hear you, Don. Still, on a personal note, I choose to keep being a teleprofessor.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::lmao:
> 
> :lmao: I hear you, Don. Still, on a personal note, I choose to keep being a teleprofessor.


By the way a WED is Weekend Every Day.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, well no rain today so that’s three days in a row. Might get some Friday, hoping not, we’ve had enough here and Chatham Kent could sure use a break.

A morning smile for you...maybe SAP stuff

A man and his ever-nagging wife went on vacation in Jerusalem. While they were there, the wife passed away. The undertaker told the husband, “You can have her buried here in the Holy Land for 1500 or we can have her shipped back home for 50000.”

The husband thought about it and told the undertaker he would have her shipped back home. The undertaker asked him, “why would you spend 50000 to have her shipped home when you could have a beautiful burial here, and it would only cost 1500?”

The husband replied, “Long ago, a man died here, was buried here, and three days later, rose from the dead. I just can’t take that chance!”


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have some OtHD coffee brewing .................. however, I just thought that with most of us retired or semi-retired, "Over the Hump Day" loses a bit of it's emphasis.





SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you're right about OtHD. In my situation it is more like a WED.



Whatever one calls it, the reminder is appreciated as to what day it actually is for my old retired brain.

Man the days seem to go by so fast, just as my Dad said they would.

And yesterday's five hour visit and wait at the local hospital Emergency to get my screaming painful swollen wrist looked at didn't help. And no, it's not "carpel tunnel syndrome".


----------



## Rps

We have something similar here in Windsor with commuters who work in Detroit. As the roadway under the Detroit River is under repair it causes a huge headache......we call it car pool tunnel syndrome.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> We have something similar here in Windsor with commuters who work in Detroit. As the roadway under the Detroit River is under repair it causes a huge headache......we call it car pool tunnel syndrome.



:clap: :lmao: 

I guess that could really be a PITA or Neck eh???


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Whatever one calls it, the reminder is appreciated as to what day it actually is for my old retired brain.
> 
> Man the days seem to go by so fast, just as my Dad said they would.
> 
> And yesterday's five hour visit and wait at the local hospital Emergency to get my screaming painful swollen wrist looked at didn't help. And no, it's not "carpel tunnel syndrome".


My grandfather used to get up very early every day, so I asked him why? He said that by doing that “you live longer”. Curious thought no?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, well no rain today so that’s three days in a row. Might get some Friday, hoping not, we’ve had enough here and Chatham Kent could sure use a break.
> 
> A morning smile for you...maybe SAP stuff
> 
> A man and his ever-nagging wife went on vacation in Jerusalem. While they were there, the wife passed away. The undertaker told the husband, “You can have her buried here in the Holy Land for 1500 or we can have her shipped back home for 50000.”
> 
> The husband thought about it and told the undertaker he would have her shipped back home. The undertaker asked him, “why would you spend 50000 to have her shipped home when you could have a beautiful burial here, and it would only cost 1500?”
> 
> The husband replied, “Long ago, a man died here, was buried here, and three days later, rose from the dead. I just can’t take that chance!”


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Whatever one calls it, the reminder is appreciated as to what day it actually is for my old retired brain.
> 
> Man the days seem to go by so fast, just as my Dad said they would.
> 
> And yesterday's five hour visit and wait at the local hospital Emergency to get my screaming painful swollen wrist looked at didn't help. And no, it's not "carpel tunnel syndrome".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We have something similar here in Windsor with commuters who work in Detroit. As the roadway under the Detroit River is under repair it causes a huge headache......we call it car pool tunnel syndrome.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My grandfather used to get up very early every day, so I asked him why? He said that by doing that “you live longer”. Curious thought no?


:clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> My grandfather used to get up very early every day, so I asked him why? He said that by doing that “you live longer”. Curious thought no?



An old Chinaman who lived by himself not far from us when asked how he kept so healthy replied that he goes to bed and gets up, just like the sun does, and at the same times.

It sure seemed to have worked for him. He was well into his 100s when I last saw him and then he "retired" from work and went to live in Victoria's Chinatown. Neat old fellow he was as many of them are.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I see there is some news fron Dalton today. Happily no one was hurt.... we usually stay not too far from that High School when we are there.


----------



## pm-r

@Rps


> Curious thought no?


I forgot to mention Rps that you seem to have a nice new avatar. It looks like a cute four wheel commuter.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> A morning smile for you...maybe SAP stuff
> 
> A man and his ever-nagging wife went on vacation in Jerusalem. While they were there, the wife passed away. The undertaker told the husband, “You can have her buried here in the Holy Land for 1500 or we can have her shipped back home for 50000.”
> 
> The husband thought about it and told the undertaker he would have her shipped back home. The undertaker asked him, “why would you spend 50000 to have her shipped home when you could have a beautiful burial here, and it would only cost 1500?”
> 
> The husband replied, “Long ago, a man died here, was buried here, and three days later, rose from the dead. I just can’t take that chance!”


It is indeed Rp, thanks!


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> @Rps
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention Rps that you seem to have a nice new avatar. It looks like a cute four wheel commuter.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hi Patrick, it’s a prototype of a smart car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, it’s a prototype of a smart car.


:clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I see there is some news fron Dalton today. Happily no one was hurt.... we usually stay not too far from that High School when we are there.


Yes, it was an incredible story.


----------



## pm-r

Well the polar bears and some other animals are enjoying the snow in the UK, but the doxie in the video sure doesn't seem too thrilled:

Polar bears playing in the UK snow are having the time of their lives | Metro News


----------



## SINC

Speaking of animals, we have been warned that a cougar is prowling the west side of the city in Riel Park. There are many trails in the river valley that lead from there east to the Forest ravine and that leads up from the river to within a block of our home in Forest lawn. We'll be keeping a close eye on the dog tonight when she needs to go out as that is about two km from here.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well the polar bears and some other animals are enjoying the snow in the UK, but the doxie in the video sure doesn't seem too thrilled:
> 
> Polar bears playing in the UK snow are having the time of their lives | Metro News


Our doxies react to snow in much the same way, especially if it is deep. Molly LOVES the snow and will run about like mad and roll in it until she is covered. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of animals, we have been warned that a cougar is prowling the west side of the city in Riel Park. There are many trails in the river valley that lead from there east to the Forest ravine and that leads up from the river to within a block of our home in Forest lawn. We'll be keeping a close eye on the dog tonight when she needs to go out as that is about two km from here.


There was a fox roaming our neighborhood for the past few weeks. My neighbor only lets her little poodle outside when our four dogs are outside in the back yard. She figures that if a doxie will attack and kill a badger and a wolverine, it will keep a fox away. Molly, the Glen of Imaal terrier, who loves all dogs and cats, would most likely want to play with the fox. She does agree with the doxies who bark at the deer that roam around just on the outside of our fence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night . See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Speaking of animals, we have been warned that a cougar is prowling the west side of the city in Riel Park



I wonder if they are related to these in the Vancouver area. And I wonder if they had problems getting tickets…???

_2 Cougars On Skytrain Tracks Vancouver_
https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c1e_1519398754


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I wonder if they are related to these in the Vancouver area. And I wonder if they had problems getting tickets…???
> 
> _2 Cougars On Skytrain Tracks Vancouver_
> https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c1e_1519398754


I ran that very video on SAP just three days ago. 

February 26, 2018 | St. Albert's Place


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at the Bin Chicken by BBC Earth in our video, solving a plumber's problem and an aggressive racoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why February was so balmy and mostly snow-free in Nova Scotia - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Nice to see no snow in the foreseeable near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/theweathernetworkCAN/videos/10156284148281908/

Don, it's the wind that will hurt you folks. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video commercial for Harley that surprises and Dog Rescues Self From Frozen Pond!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone wanting or in need of some freshly brewed TGIF coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

A slow day here in The Shang. I do wonder what became of those who once posted here over the past many years.


----------



## SINC

There sure have been a lot of folks come and go over the years, Marc. I too think of many of them often, but I guess you and I are the last of the Mohicans in a manner of speaking, eh what?

As for that big storm warning we have been under since yesterday about noon, we have yet to see a single flake of snow here. I doubt we will dodge the bullet altogether, but so far, so good. Calgary on the other had is nearly closed today due to the amount of snow that has fallen there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There sure have been a lot of folks come and go over the years, Marc. I too think of many of them often, but I guess you and I are the last of the Mohicans in a manner of speaking, eh what?
> 
> As for that big storm warning we have been under since yesterday about noon, we have yet to see a single flake of snow here. I doubt we will dodge the bullet altogether, but so far, so good. Calgary on the other had is nearly closed today due to the amount of snow that has fallen there.


True. Still, I do get a PM or two every so often from one of the Old Breed of Shangers just to let me know that they are alive.

Don't taunt Mother Nature. Be grateful for now snow. Let me know what takes place over night in your area. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True. Still, I do get a PM or two every so often from one of the Old Breed of Shangers just to let me know that they are alive.
> 
> Don't taunt Mother Nature. Be grateful for now snow. Let me know what takes place over night in your area. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Well, we now have a wee bit of snow, just enough to cover the car, but very far from the amounts included in the warnings. We shall see what happens as the day goes on.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP It's good to be tall, even outside the cage isn't safe and our video, Somebody That I Used to Know - Walk off the Earth.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, we now have a wee bit of snow, just enough to cover the car, but very far from the amounts included in the warnings. We shall see what happens as the day goes on.


Good to hear. Maybe your winter is finally winding down. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all, sunny here today and the past few days of snow is melting. You are right Marc about past posters here. I haven’t heard from Kim ( although I thought I caught a post from her a while ago ), Caimen, CC and others.


----------



## Rps

A morning smile for you...and SAP worthy I think...

Alice was to bake a cake for the church ladies' group bake sale, but she forgot to do it until the last minute. She baked an angel food cake and when she took it from the oven, the center had dropped flat. She said, "Oh dear, there's no time to bake another cake." So, she looked around the house for something to build up the center of thecake. Alice found it in the bathroom ... a roll of toilet paper. She plunked it in and covered it with icing. The finished product looked beautiful, so she rushed it to the church. Before she left the house, Alice had given her daughter some money and specific instructions to be at the bake sale the minute it opened, and to buy that cake and bring it home. When the daughter arrived at the sale, the attractive cake had already been sold. Alice was beside herself. The next day, Alice was invited to a friend's home where two tables of bridge were to be played that afternoon. After the game, a fancy lunch was served, and to top it off, the cake in question was presented for dessert. Alice saw the cake, she started to get out of her chair to rush into the kitchen to tell her hostess all about it, but before she could get to her feet, one of the other ladies said, "What a beautiful cake!" Alice sat back in her chair when she heard the hostess (who was a prominent church member) say,"Thank you, I baked it myself."


----------



## SINC

Morning gents! That cake yarn will indeed make it to SAP. Thanks!


----------



## Rps

Don, this might be on the fringe of SAP acceptance...

A man and a woman get married and are on there honeymoon.

The woman walks out of the bathroom in a robe, the man says take off your robe were married now. The woman says ok and takes off her robe. Then the man asks if he can take a picture of her and she asks why and the man says "So I can carry you with me."

A few hours later the man comes out of the bathroom in a robe. The woman says take off your robe were married now. The man says ok and takes off his robe. The woman asks if she can take a picture and the man askes why and the woman says "So I can have it enlarged!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, sunny here today and the past few days of snow is melting. You are right Marc about past posters here. I haven’t heard from Kim ( although I thought I caught a post from her a while ago ), Caimen, CC and others.


Gone, but not forgotten. Lest we forget. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Sunday Whatzit that may be too easy, a horse frolicking with a pack of wolves and a telephone pole's lament.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Sunday Whatzit that may be too easy, a horse frolicking with a pack of wolves and a telephone pole's lament.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

The Whatzit pic looks like a musical instrument, a fancy version of the classic Maritime playing of two spoons.


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, a coffee would go great right now.

That is an interesting guess Marc, but not even near the item's intended use.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, a coffee would go great right now.
> 
> That is an interesting guess Marc, but not even near the item's intended use.


Coffee coming right up, mon ami. 

Looks like something to put out a candle flame.

You folks really got pounded by snow overnight. So did Calgary. Hopefully, it won't melt a bit and then freeze into thick ice.

Record snowfall in Calgary as winter storm sweeps over Alberta - Calgary - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just about time for Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cool here today hovering around 4c as the high...but it is sunny so most of our snow is gone. Any BT Marc, could use a cup as I am in the process of arranging my taxes.....ugh!


----------



## Rps

Say Don two thoughts on the Whatzit... is it medical or is it used in a kitchen?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cool here today hovering around 4c as the high...but it is sunny so most of our snow is gone. Any BT Marc, could use a cup as I am in the process of arranging my taxes.....ugh!


Just made a pot of BT coffee for you, Rp. 

Cloudy and +4C here as we near noon. A dull Sunday, but a year ago we were shoveling snow and today .............. nothing. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Don two thoughts on the Whatzit... is it medical or is it used in a kitchen?


Someone on SAP suggested that it was a hearing test. An interesting speculation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cool here today hovering around 4c as the high...but it is sunny so most of our snow is gone. Any BT Marc, could use a cup as I am in the process of arranging my taxes.....ugh!


Trying to finalize my taxes as well, Rp. The usual deductions for our dogs has become complicated in that Molly is co-owned by someone in the US, but was born in Finland. This really complicates the costing of deductions for dependents on the tax form. Amazing that the CRA never questions these deductions ......... so long as the name is realistic. We had trouble with Rootie and Bubbles way back when.


----------



## Rps

yours must be an interesting return!


----------



## pm-r

> The usual deductions for our dogs has become complicated in that Molly is co-owned by someone in the US, but was born in Finland.



Just be thankful that she wasn't born in the US otherwise ol' Don and his IRS and Secret Service buddies would be at your door seeking payment in blood or equivalent!!! No joking!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> yours must be an interesting return!


Very. Still, in that we are down to four dogs, the filing is far easier than when we had six adult doxies and eight puppies. Convincing the tax man that they were all our "dependents" was difficult that year.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just be thankful that she wasn't born in the US otherwise ol' Don and his IRS and Secret Service buddies would be at your door seeking payment in blood or equivalent!!! No joking!!!


I have to file US taxes each year. I don't own anything, but I still have to file.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I have to file US taxes each year. I don't own anything, but I still have to file.



Just be thankful you aren't Meghan Markle and the bloodsucking stuff she'll have to endure and I guess you've seen this or similar:
Meghan Markle will tell US tax authorities cash secrets | Daily Mail Online

There was a local retired lady that has lived in Canada since before she was two but born in the US while her parents were in University down there and the IRS type started to really harass her several years ago and before she retired for filling "her share" of payments.

My suggestion to her was to tell them to P up a rope and disown them and her US citizenship which I believe she was eventually able to do, and it was costing her about $2,000.00/yr in accountant/lawyer filing fees just to give them what they wanted. Never were they satisfied the arrogant ba….ds!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> … … …
> The Whatzit pic looks like a musical instrument, a fancy version of the classic Maritime playing of two spoons.





SINC said:


> … … …
> That is an interesting guess Marc, but not even near the item's intended use.



Well, I would have thought Marc's guess could have been a good answer or at least used as such, as it sure looks like a kind of a hand held small bell type ringer complete with its own spring loaded striker.



> Morning all, today on SAP a Sunday Whatzit that may be too easy,


Hmmm…??? doesn't quite seem to be so…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just be thankful you aren't Meghan Markle and the bloodsucking stuff she'll have to endure and I guess you've seen this or similar:
> Meghan Markle will tell US tax authorities cash secrets | Daily Mail Online
> 
> There was a local retired lady that has lived in Canada since before she was two but born in the US while her parents were in University down there and the IRS type started to really harass her several years ago and before she retired for filling "her share" of payments.
> 
> My suggestion to her was to tell them to P up a rope and disown them and her US citizenship which I believe she was eventually able to do, and it was costing her about $2,000.00/yr in accountant/lawyer filing fees just to give them what they wanted. Never were they satisfied the arrogant ba….ds!!!


Yes, my accounting fees are apx $900 each year. Still, it allows me to keep my US Passport, which makes going into the US easier, especially at the Toronto Airport.


----------



## Rps

Okay, have thought about it, if it is not a form of hearing test, is it a tablespoon measure or similar for flour and such?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, have thought about it, if it is not a form of hearing test, is it a tablespoon measure or similar for flour and such?


Good speculation. The coiled tapper would be used to force the flour, coffee, spice, etc. out of the measure, whereas sugar and salt would just drop out.


----------



## SINC

Good guesses all guys, but sorry to say none of them are correct. I thought it would be easy because I once ran a video on how to use this particular item on SAP about a year back.


----------



## SINC

Well, this guess gave me the biggest chuckle of the day on the Whatzit? It came courtesy of my old car mechanic Scoop Van Hees:

Early IUD? - SVH in Edmonton


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Okay, have thought about it, if it is not a form of hearing test, is it a tablespoon measure or similar for flour and such?



Well, the same Whatzit? image seems to have stumped some others, but one suggestion was on the lines of a _Prokitchen Egg Topper Set Eggshell Opener Cracker Cutter_ with their rendition or actual image they found and posted at:
https://i.imgur.com/hxzVYw4.jpg

and the real thing at:
https://www.amazon.com/Prokitchen-Eggshell-Cracker-Stainless-Removing/dp/B071NS7YWG

Original source at:
https://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthis...i_found_this_thing_in_a_drawer_at_my_parents/

Sure looks familiar. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Good guesses all guys, but sorry to say none of them are correct. I thought it would be easy because I once ran a video on how to use this particular item on SAP about a year back.



OK, I don't really recall that part, but thinking of your type of logic and with Easter on the horizon, it must be one one of these:
_Egg Opener Stainless Steel Easter Premium Egg Cracker Topper Kitchen Cutter Tool_
https://www.amazon.com/Opener-Stainless-Premium-Cracker-Kitchen/dp/B074KBL8MD

Sure looks like the same thing eh? 

Phew… now back to your regular Sunday programs… and gee, Marc must be having supper about now eh???


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> OK, I don't really recall that part, but thinking of your type of logic and with Easter on the horizon, it must be one one of these:
> _Egg Opener Stainless Steel Easter Premium Egg Cracker Topper Kitchen Cutter Tool_
> https://www.amazon.com/Opener-Stainless-Premium-Cracker-Kitchen/dp/B074KBL8MD
> 
> Sure looks like the same thing eh?
> 
> Phew… now back to your regular Sunday programs… and gee, Marc must be having supper about now eh???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sorry Patrick, I did not see your post. Was using my phone. Yep you got it right. Apologies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a sea lion chases a boat, even shadows are plaid in Scotland and 'One In A Million' Yellow Cardinal Spotted In Alabama.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us all get started on this new week. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sorry Patrick, I did not see your post. Was using my phone. Yep you got it right. Apologies.



I'll have to admit I did have to use some 'net searching and do some sleuthing and then finally found a possible suggested link to follow.

BTW: Here's a scan of an old egg topper that's been in our family for years and still works well except the eggs from our "chicken lady" down the road are rather large for it to work really well:


----------



## eMacMan

Spent Saturday and part of yesterday pushing the snow shovel. Left the big drift for today. Serious muscle ache in the right shoulder. Hopefully the ASA kicks in fairly quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Spent Saturday and part of yesterday pushing the snow shovel. Left the big drift for today. Serious muscle ache in the right shoulder. Hopefully the ASA kicks in fairly quickly.


Sorry to hear this, Bob. I hate when winds cause the snow to drift. XX)

Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, my accounting fees are apx $900 each year. Still, it allows me to keep my US Passport, which makes going into the US easier, especially at the Toronto Airport.




Good grief, but no comment other than to say I sure hope you make a lot of visits into the US to warrant such an excessive expense, and I wouldn't have thought that someone living in Lunenburg, NS would even be using the Toronto Airport that much.

Oh well, to each their own I guess, but maybe you get to claim part or all of the expense that would help ease the pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief, but no comment other than to say I sure hope you make a lot of visits into the US to warrant such an excessive expense, and I wouldn't have thought that someone living in Lunenburg, NS would even be using the Toronto Airport that much.
> 
> Oh well, to each their own I guess, but maybe you get to claim part or all of the expense that would help ease the pain.


Well, I just find it hard to give up my US citizenship, Bob. I am still allowed to vote in the State of Georgia, so at least that helps ease the pain somewhat.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I just find it hard to give up my US citizenship, Bob. I am still allowed to vote in the State of Georgia, so at least that helps ease the pain somewhat.


I considered it a real bonus being unable to vote in that last election. I have never seen two less worthy presidential candidates in my life. . They could have drafted someone sitting in a Montana diner and come up with a better president.

But to each their own, be thankful you did not set up a corporation to avoid paying Social Security on Canadian self employed earnings. From what I understand Trump's tax bill would go back and tax your corporate earnings for many years. Makes no sense to me. Supposedly the target was Apple and Microsoft overseas earnings, but you can bet they have already found a loophole.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I considered it a real bonus being unable to vote in that last election. I have never seen two less worthy presidential candidates in my life. . They could have drafted someone sitting in a Montana diner and come up with a better president.
> 
> But to each their own, be thankful you did not set up a corporation to avoid paying Social Security on Canadian self employed earnings. From what I understand Trump's tax bill would go back and tax your corporate earnings for many years. Makes no sense to me. Supposedly the target was Apple and Microsoft overseas earnings, but you can bet they have already found a loophole.


Well, it allowed me to vote for Bernie Sanders in the Georgia Primary. And I did vote for Pres. Obama twice, even though he lost the state of Georgia both times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Well, I just find it hard to give up my US citizenship, Bob.


Hmmm…??? If you were referring to me Marc, I'm Patrick, not Bob.

Just to keep the record straight. 

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? If you were referring to me Marc, I'm Patrick, not Bob.
> 
> Just to keep the record straight.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Oops.   Mea culpa. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Something got the doxies up and barking at something outside. I did not see any deer, but the result is that I am now up. Too early for coffee so I shall browse the Internet until I am once again tired. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a red-breasted nuthatch, a bucking horse and Pink Panther on the giant piano.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute puppy but strange ears. That was an amazing close up shot of the nuthatch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing in that it is a more reasonable hour to rise and shine.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We are getting a little snow here, nothing I guess to your levels Bob. Our temps will be near 50F by the weekend,

Don loved the sandwich hat joke....if you changed “a man” to JT, or even Notley would probably get big laughs out there.. 

Weird week, had to see the dentist and eye doctor for usual check ups.....want to get my eyes in order to see my Braves win their division this year.

Giants could use a little help Marc, I think. Yanks certainly picked up a good bat didn’t they...first 4 in that line up. WOW!....but my money is still in Cleveland and Philly.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, a one liner for SAP maybe...

What do you call a banjo player in a suit?

.....the accused!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We are getting a little snow here, nothing I guess to your levels Bob. Our temps will be near 50F by the weekend,
> 
> Don loved the sandwich hat joke....if you changed “a man” to JT, or even Notley would probably get big laughs out there..
> 
> Weird week, had to see the dentist and eye doctor for usual check ups.....want to get my eyes in order to see my Braves win their division this year.
> 
> Giants could use a little help Marc, I think. Yanks certainly picked up a good bat didn’t they...first 4 in that line up. WOW!....but my money is still in Cleveland and Philly.


Yes, the Giants have added a few key players over the Winter, but they need their regular players to stay healthy and play to their potential. 2018 is an even year, so let us hope for another World Series ring. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Don, a one liner for SAP maybe...
> 
> What do you call a banjo player in a suit?
> 
> .....the accused!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, the Giants have added a few key players over the Winter, but they need their regular players to stay healthy and play to their potential. 2018 is an even year, so let us hope for another World Series ring. We shall see.


I’ve been watching San Diego for the last year or so....if I was in the Giant organisation I would definitely be worried about them...it’s a weird division.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, a one liner for SAP maybe...
> 
> What do you call a banjo player in a suit?
> 
> .....the accused!


Well now, that prompted me to find another bagpipe video for SAP. Wait'll ya see this one in the next couple of days!


----------



## Rps

Don an SAP joke if ever I heard one...

It's spring in Manitoba and the Red River is in full flood mode. You are a photographer looking for a good flood photo. You come across Justin Trudeau in the water. He's fallen into the rushing river and he's hanging on by the branch of a tiny shrub. If you don't hurry and pull him out, he will certainly be swept to an icy, watery death. If you stop and take the photo, he will die, but the shot will be on the front pages of newspapers all over the world and you will become famous and rich. It's certainly a dilemma. So your problem is ... what shutter speed do you use?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’ve been watching San Diego for the last year or so....if I was in the Giant organisation I would definitely be worried about them...it’s a weird division.


Very true, Rp. Still, it is a long season. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had to dust off the snow blower. Some snow is in the forecast for Thursday until Sunday. I knew it could not stay away for much longer. Molly will be happy. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP The Most Famous Actor You’ve Never Seen in our video and Revealed: Dutch Are Least Hygienic Europeans.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP The Most Famous Actor You’ve Never Seen in our video and Revealed: Dutch Are Least Hygienic Europeans.


True, Don. I recognize Doug Jones' characters but did not know what he looked like in real life. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A fresh pot of OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


I’ll have some BT if you got it Marc! Quiet here today, we are in the high 30sF today moving to 50F for the weekend....but wet. Finished reading Fire and Fury. Whether it was fiction or not it certainly follows today’s news. Worth the read I’d say. I’ve been interested in the geo-political nature leading up to WW1. I see many similarities to today and, not surprisingly, the countries and areas involved. I’ve started reading The Sleepwalkers.....should be interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’ll have some BT if you got it Marc! Quiet here today, we are in the high 30sF today moving to 50F for the weekend....but wet. Finished reading Fire and Fury. Whether it was fiction or not it certainly follows today’s news. Worth the read I’d say. I’ve been interested in the geo-political nature leading up to WW1. I see many similarities to today and, not surprisingly, the countries and areas involved. I’ve started reading The Sleepwalkers.....should be interesting.


We will always have your classic BT coffee for you, Rp.

Michael Wolff will have to write another version based on all the new people who have come into the White House since the book was published. 

If you like "Sleepwalkers", read "Guns of August", Barbara Tuchman's Pulitzer Prize-Winning classic book about how WWI started.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We will always have your classic BT coffee for you, Rp.
> 
> Michael Wolff will have to write another version based on all the new people who have come into the White House since the book was published.
> 
> If you like "Sleepwalkers", read "Guns of August", Barbara Tuchman's Pulitzer Prize-Winning classic book about how WWI started.


Hi Marc, read G of A, thought it was quite good. Also liked The War That Ended Peace, by MacMillan.


----------



## eMacMan

Just finished shoveling out the mini-van. Snow had drifted on three sides right up to the windows. Took about an hour, but the beast started right up even though it had been sitting there for about three months.  Will take advantage of the dry highway and go for a spin later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, read G of A, thought it was quite good. Also liked The War That Ended Peace, by MacMillan.


I have read excerpts from her "The War That Ended Peace" as well as "Paris 1919".


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Just finished shoveling out the mini-van. Snow had drifted on three sides right up to the windows. Took about an hour, but the beast started right up even though it had been sitting there for about three months.  Will take advantage of the dry highway and go for a spin later today.


Good to hear, Bob. We are getting snow and rain tomorrow and into Sunday.


----------



## Rps

An afternoon smile for you...maybe SAP worthy as well...

A blonde goes to her doc about her problem with excess weight. The doc decides a diet would be in her best interest. "On days 1 and 2 eat as much vegetables and grains as you want, then skip day 3. Repeat this over and over, and I guarantee by your next visit in 2 weeks you'll have lost at least 5 pounds."

As instructed she goes in for the 2-week check-up. The doc is astounded to find she's lost 20 pounds, and asks: "Did you follow your diet?"

Blonde: "Yes I did, but I thought I wasn't going to make it through day 3."

Doc: "You mean from the hunger?"

Blonde: "No - from the skipping."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> An afternoon smile for you...maybe SAP worthy as well...
> 
> A blonde goes to her doc about her problem with excess weight. The doc decides a diet would be in her best interest. "On days 1 and 2 eat as much vegetables and grains as you want, then skip day 3. Repeat this over and over, and I guarantee by your next visit in 2 weeks you'll have lost at least 5 pounds."
> 
> As instructed she goes in for the 2-week check-up. The doc is astounded to find she's lost 20 pounds, and asks: "Did you follow your diet?"
> 
> Blonde: "Yes I did, but I thought I wasn't going to make it through day 3."
> 
> Doc: "You mean from the hunger?"
> 
> Blonde: "No - from the skipping."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the video many of you have been waiting for: "Extreme Bagpipe Bungee Jump"!


----------



## Rps

Nice bagpipe clip. I would have thought he would have played Bach’s “The Strippers Sonata “, or as some call it “Air on a G String”.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nice bagpipe clip. I would have thought he would have played Bach’s “The Strippers Sonata “, or as some call it “Air on a G String”.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Lost power for parts of the morning and afternoon as a strong nor'easter slammed into Nova Scotia. A bit of snow fell, but it is now mostly gone ................. with more to come on Friday afternoon into Sunday afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Lost power for parts of the morning and afternoon as a strong nor'easter slammed into Nova Scotia. A bit of snow fell, but it is now mostly gone ................. with more to come on Friday afternoon into Sunday afternoon.



The local webcams there sure show things there as a good day to stay warm and dry *inside*!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The local webcams there sure show things there as a good day to stay warm and dry *inside*!!!


Very true, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP no getting your knuckles wet, a Modern Beggar with a big surprise in our video and You Need To Hear These FAA Tapes From That Oregon UFO Incident That Sent F-15s Scrambling.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP no getting your knuckles wet, a Modern Beggar with a big surprise in our video and You Need To Hear These FAA Tapes From That Oregon UFO Incident That Sent F-15s Scrambling.


Interesting gorilla clip, Don. I did NOT see the "modern beggar" ending coming. I have heard the FAA clip before, but it is still interesting.

I hear Spring is headed your way next week. Will this be enough to melt away all of your snow?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning all. Some BT would be nice Marc. Very quiet here the last day or so. I’ve been torn on buying a new car. My Buick is fully paid for and is a 2013 with about 61,000 kms on it. And, touch wood, no issues. I guess it’s a known history vs. an unknown future. So I’ll think about it .... funny but a major issue is trunk space. When we travel we can take a lot of stuff. The junk for Guinness alone is huge. And we haven’t found a smaller vehicle, even the newer small suvs , with as much trunk space. 

Waiting for opening day. Watched the Yanks last night, their lead off four are quite potent.....should be fun.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Morning all. Some BT would be nice Marc. Very quiet here the last day or so. I’ve been torn on buying a new car. My Buick is fully paid for and is a 2013 with about 61,000 kms on it. And, touch wood, no issues. I guess it’s a known history vs. an unknown future. So I’ll think about it .... funny but a major issue is trunk space. When we travel we can take a lot of stuff. The junk for Guinness alone is huge. And we haven’t found a smaller vehicle, even the newer small suvs , with as much trunk space.
> 
> Waiting for opening day. Watched the Yanks last night, their lead off four are quite potent.....should be fun.


FWIW our current car is 16 years old with over 350,000 KMs and I still trust it for fairly extended trips. Compared to depreciation and payments on brand new, the cost of maintenance is negligible even the year I had to replace the guts of the A/C. 

OTOH I am a drive it till it drops type and selected Toyota with that thought in mind. Living in a small community can really make car shopping a nightmare.


----------



## Rps

Hi Bob, there is truth to the hold ‘um and fold ‘um....but if you do have to replace it’s the sticker shock! I pay cash for my cars so it can be an unsettling event. With everyone wanting SUVs and Vans a car may be a better value. Was looking at the Mazda 5, while some are still in stock. The issue is my wife and I have different views on vehicles.....she wants a Porsche and I want a Volt.........


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting gorilla clip, Don. I did NOT see the "modern beggar" ending coming. I have heard the FAA clip before, but it is still interesting.
> 
> I hear Spring is headed your way next week. Will this be enough to melt away all of your snow?


It will help begin the process Marc, but it will take a full month of those temps to melt it all. There is far too much for such a quick melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Some BT would be nice Marc. Very quiet here the last day or so. I’ve been torn on buying a new car. My Buick is fully paid for and is a 2013 with about 61,000 kms on it. And, touch wood, no issues. I guess it’s a known history vs. an unknown future. So I’ll think about it .... funny but a major issue is trunk space. When we travel we can take a lot of stuff. The junk for Guinness alone is huge. And we haven’t found a smaller vehicle, even the newer small suvs , with as much trunk space.
> 
> Waiting for opening day. Watched the Yanks last night, their lead off four are quite potent.....should be fun.


BT coming right up, Rp.
We traded in our old Rav4 for a 2017 model. The gas milage is better and the safety features are amazing. It also can still hold all four of our dogs.  Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It will help begin the process Marc, but it will take a full month of those temps to melt it all. There is far too much for such a quick melt.


Wow, I would have thought that with all that sun and warmth, your snow would be gone. Hopefully, you will not get a great deal of sudden melting and then a sudden freeze ............ especially with how "well" St.A. crews clear your street.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Hi Bob, there is truth to the hold ‘um and fold ‘um....but if you do have to replace it’s the sticker shock! I pay cash for my cars so it can be an unsettling event. With everyone wanting SUVs and Vans a car may be a better value. Was looking at the Mazda 5, while some are still in stock. The issue is my wife and I have different views on vehicles.....she wants a Porsche and I want a Volt.........


Is the Volt all electric? If so it does not sound too practical if you want to travel much further than the grocery store. Porsche would certainly explain sticker shock. Not sure they have a model that features trunk space and room for a dog, but I don't keep up with the exotics anymore.


----------



## Rps

Hi Bob, the Volt is electric with a small gas motor which recharges the battery. It’s range is about the same as a compact car, but you can run it completely off of the battery if you wish...that would be for in town. The gas motor kicks in when the fully battery range is depleted..I guess it would be called a hybrid. My wife wants the Porsche Cayenne..... so we have a bit of a gulf to cross here.

https://www.caranddriver.com/photo-gallery/2017-chevrolet-volt-premier-instrumented-test-gallery#1


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, welcome to the weekend with a new edition of SAP. Today every cloud has a silver lining, a heartwarming video and If You Have Any Of These Items In The Fridge, You Need To Take Them Out Right Now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, welcome to the weekend with a new edition of SAP. Today every cloud has a silver lining, a heartwarming video and If You Have Any Of These Items In The Fridge, You Need To Take Them Out Right Now.


Morning, Don. "Every cloud has a silver lining . . . " So very true.


----------



## SINC

Now for something completely different. Each day Crystal's dog Ely visits me in the rear garage where I keep the 49 Meteor. She comes to spend a half hour or so and get couple of treats and then plays with her golf ball on the carpeted part of the garage floor. When I invite her and open the house door, she makes a bee line from the house door to the garage door and waits for me to catch up. I thought I would try to catch that run on video. It happens so quick that I could not get it all, but you will see what I mean in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqf4_020U-4


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute clip, Don .............. smart dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some freshly brewed coffee and Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit? Not sure if it is hard or easy, but I had never heard of such a thing before and a great story about dogs!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Hopefully we will be getting warmer as the week goes on. Don, I’ve seen the Whatzit somewhere but for the life of me I can’t remember where I saw ones like it. Might have been at a friends home when I was younger.......


----------



## Rps




----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit? Not sure if it is hard or easy, but I had never heard of such a thing before and a great story about dogs!




Well, I'd say today's Whatzit? is fairly simple — they are _wooden percussion music boxes_ and often known as a _*Sapele Tongue Drum*_ or _*African tongue drum*_. Maybe just a "_*Tongue Drum*_" . 

Or basically a poor man's _*wooden compact portable xylophone*_. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> View attachment 85009




Not a good idea at all having any glass in any shower!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 85009


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Not a good idea at all having any glass in any shower!!!


Yup, I keep a rubber cup in mine for my wine.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit answer, a Vandal Caught On Camera and This Food Poisoning Expert Revealed The 6 Things He Refuses To Eat.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Well, I'd say today's Whatzit? is fairly simple — they are _wooden percussion music boxes_ and often known as a _*Sapele Tongue Drum*_ or _*African tongue drum*_. Maybe just a "_*Tongue Drum*_" .
> 
> Or basically a poor man's _*wooden compact portable xylophone*_.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yup......when younger I had a friend whose mother had a collection of African instruments and that’s where I saw that......


----------



## Rps

Morning smile for you...maybe SAP worthy

A doctor recently had an elderly patient drop in for an unscheduled consultation.

“What can I do for you today?” the Doctor asked.

The old 80 year old gentleman replied: “Doc, I'm scared. Every time I make love to my wife, my eyes get all bleary, my arms go weak, I can hardly catch my breath. Please help me.”

The doctor, looking at the elderly man, said: “Mr. Atkins, these sensations tend to happen over time, especially to a man of your advanced years, but tell me, when did you first notice these symptoms?”

The old gentleman replied: “Well… three times last night, and twice again this morning!”


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A long day taking Deborah into Halifax for a specialist appointment ................ only to have it cancelled until Thursday.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. A long day taking Deborah into Halifax for a specialist appointment ................ only to have it cancelled until Thursday.


 Been there done that! When my son was young . I booked off all day and ......., so I got so mad I sent the doctor a bill for my time. Needless to say I’m still awaiting payment and....I had to get a new doctor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Been there done that! When my son was young . I booked off all day and ......., so I got so mad I sent the doctor a bill for my time. Needless to say I’m still awaiting payment and....I had to get a new doctor.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Lots of snow and wind in the forecast for the next two days.  See you all tomorrow if we still have power. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hope Marc still has power to view SAP today with some great photography stuff in our video and in our lead. Also an item that Marc will likely enjoy on a very relatable dog has absolutely no idea what he’s doing at Crufts in WEBBITS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Power back on ............. for now. A raging blizzard outside with 110km/h winds coming from the northeast. Anyone care for some hot coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video that is a pleasure to listen to, cats being spoiled and Using Your Phone At The Table Makes You Unhappy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Power finally back on ................... after being off for 16 hours. What a drag. Finally able to make some good coffee now. Anyone interested?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I suspected a power outage when you were silent for so long. Welcome back.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Power finally back on ................... after being off for 16 hours. What a drag. Finally able to make some good coffee now. Anyone interested?


Wow! Isn’t this the 3rd hit you had in the last month or so? I guess we can’t complain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow! Isn’t this the 3rd hit you had in the last month or so? I guess we can’t complain.


Yes, all of the North American east coast has been pounded by three nor'easters. Luckily for us here in Lunenburg we have not had the blasts of snow, as they just did in Boston, just strong winds. It was the 110km/h winds that brought down a major transmission line near us to knock out power for much of Lunenburg County.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, all of the North American east coast has been pounded by three nor'easters. Luckily for us here in Lunenburg we have not had the blasts of snow, as they just did in Boston, just strong winds. It was the 110km/h winds that brought down a major transmission line near us to knock out power for much of Lunenburg County.


Why not petition the NS government to put an outright ban on nor'easters? You'll still get hammered but it will be with an illegal weather system.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Why not petition the NS government to put an outright ban on nor'easters? You'll still get hammered but it will be with an illegal weather system.


:lmao::clap::lmao: A great idea, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Dog Jumps On Swimming Dog, Biggest Cat That Purrs And Meows in our video and White Settlers Buried the Truth About the Midwest’s Mysterious Mound Cities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some freshly brewed coffee to help us get started on our day. Enjoy.


----------



## eMacMan

So it's snowing again, and my shoulder is still aching from the last round. Will either let this one melt or hire a snow hit man if it gets too deep.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> So it's snowing again, and my shoulder is still aching from the last round. Will either let this one melt or hire a snow hit man if it gets too deep.


It’s been awhile since I’ve lived in an area that got pelted as much as you’ve been hit. I don’t think I could handle all that at my age now. All I can say is take care, snow removal can be a killer....literally.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> It’s been awhile since I’ve lived in an area that got pelted as much as you’ve been hit. I don’t think I could handle all that at my age now. All I can say is take care, snow removal can be a killer....literally.


Precisely why we pay $250 a month for five months of the year to avoid any such chance. We still do an area at the back for the dog, a path to the garage and keep the upper deck clear of snow, and that is more than I want to do.


----------



## SINC

Only in Canada?

The ref at a local hockey game loves the wings served up cheap every Wednesday night at the neighbourhood pub. With the cutoff time for wings set for 11:00 p.m. and the hockey game running late at the arena, the ref wanted to be sure he got his order in for after the game. So he donned his skate guards and tromped the block and one half from the arena to the pub to place his order and would return to eat them in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> So it's snowing again, and my shoulder is still aching from the last round. Will either let this one melt or hire a snow hit man if it gets too deep.


 I remember those days in St.John's, NL, Bob. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It’s been awhile since I’ve lived in an area that got pelted as much as you’ve been hit. I don’t think I could handle all that at my age now. All I can say is take care, snow removal can be a killer....literally.


This is one of the reasons why we moved here to Lunenburg. Much less snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Precisely why we pay $250 a month for five months of the year to avoid any such chance. We still do an area at the back for the dog, a path to the garage and keep the upper deck clear of snow, and that is more than I want to do.


:clap::clap::clap: Very wise, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Only in Canada?
> 
> The ref at a local hockey game loves the wings served up cheap every Wednesday night at the neighbourhood pub. With the cutoff time for wings set for 11:00 p.m. and the hockey game running late at the arena, the ref wanted to be sure he got his order in for after the game. So he donned his skate guards and tromped the block and one half from the arena to the pub to place his order and would return to eat them in about 20 minutes.


:lmao::clap::lmao: What about overtime and sudden death shootouts???? A possibility.


----------



## pm-r

> only in canada?



+1!!! :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early tonight. See you all for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed TGIF coffee is ready to send you on with your day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, interesting and educational items in today's Today's Activity Corner. I find this my favorite SAP spot ................. other than when you have puppy pics/items.


----------



## SINC

Well a puppy appears tomorrow so not long to wait!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well a puppy appears tomorrow so not long to wait!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap::love2:


In the meantime, here is a fix for ya!


----------



## used to be jwoodget

At the urging of the inimitable Dr. G., I'm poking my head in here after a long radio silence. Good to see a few familiar avatars but what's that weird smell? Did I forget to throw out that banana? Must admit, my distractions have mainly been Twitter-related but will try and poke around occasionally.


----------



## Dr.G.

used to be jwoodget said:


> At the urging of the inimitable Dr. G., I'm poking my head in here after a long radio silence. Good to see a few familiar avatars but what's that weird smell? Did I forget to throw out that banana? Must admit, my distractions have mainly been Twitter-related but will try and poke around occasionally.


Welcome home, Jim. How is Life treating you these days? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> In the meantime, here is a fix for ya!


Cute. Strange looking doxies. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog has trouble with a big ball, and interesting musical video and The Country Running Out Of Space For Its Millionaires.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet black lab puppy pic, Don.

Scoth on the rocks . . . =


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is on the house today, as it is a special day for me. Enjoy.

It was March 17th, 1977 that I first came to St. John's, NL for my interview at the Faculty of Education of Memorial University. I was hired as a tenure-track assistant professor with a two year guarantee. If I was willing to stay for two years, and live through the St. John's winters during those two years, I was guaranteed employment for those two years. The "smart money", so I was told, was that I would not make it past the first winter. Keep in mind that I was coming to St. John's having spent two years teaching in Waycross, Georgia (which is near the Florida border) and three years in Athens, Georgia, where I was getting my doctorate at the University of Georgia. For the record, I stayed at Memorial for 38 1/2 years.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sweet black lab puppy pic, Don.
> 
> Scoth on the rocks . . . =


Yeah, I noticed that a few minutes ago and corrected it. Tired eyes at that time of day I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, I noticed that a few minutes ago and corrected it. Tired eyes at that time of day I guess.


Blame it on the snow you are about to get. What a bummer. Your snow was slowly melting away, and now you have some new snow to add to the mounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, I noticed that a few minutes ago and corrected it. Tired eyes at that time of day I guess.


I actually thought it was intentional, as in slurred speech due to too much Scotch.


----------



## SINC

Hmm, another reader emailed me asking if it was an intentional typo. Never thought about that possibility.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmm, another reader emailed me asking if it was an intentional typo. Never thought about that possibility.


Go with that, Don. Never admit that you made a spelling miscue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit? that should be real easy, doing donuts in a horse and buggy and if you have a tattoo, you will want to know this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up? My first thought for the Whatzit pic was of a top that I played with as a boy. Wrap the string around the top and fling it, and watch it spin. Then it looked like a gardening tool that Deborah has to poke a hole in the soil to put in a small transplant or some seeds. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone interested in some Sunday Brunch????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up? My first thought for the Whatzit pic was of a top that I played with as a boy. Wrap the string around the top and fling it, and watch it spin. Then it looked like a gardening tool that Deborah has to poke a hole in the soil to put in a small transplant or some seeds. We shall see.


Reasonable guesses, Marc but Geordie in Edmonton nailed it when she wrote, "Google says it is a Brushcutter and Lawnmower Rotary Blade Balancer."

When sharpening you rotary blade it has to be balanced, so you use it to check to see that the blade is still in balance after sharpening it. If it is not, you take just a bit more off the heavy side to avoid vibration once back on the mower.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Nice and sunny here today, we should hit 11c. Don, I actually thought the Whatzit was an ant trap or mosquito trap.......I guess too many years with an electric lawn mower......


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit? that should be real easy, …
> … … …
> Reasonable guesses, Marc but Geordie in Edmonton nailed it when she wrote, "Google says it is a Brushcutter and Lawnmower Rotary Blade Balancer."



Yup, a Lawnmower Rotary Blade Balancer it is, and as crude as they were or are I might add, but better than using nothing for those who don't know how to grind away even amounts from each end of the blade. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an inspirational video that will tug at your heart strings, a dog takes out a little kid and Britain's KFC Apologizes For Chicken Shortage With Cheeky Advertisement.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an inspirational video that will tug at your heart strings, a dog takes out a little kid and Britain's KFC Apologizes For Chicken Shortage With Cheeky Advertisement.


An amazing video clip, Don. VERY inspirational. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is just now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a quiet day yesterday here in the Shang. Today on SAP a scry wingsuit flyover, fishing boats in rough seas and Swedish liquorice.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a quiet day yesterday here in the Shang. Today on SAP a scry wingsuit flyover, fishing boats in rough seas and Swedish liquorice.


Very true, Don. Still, there are the regulars. So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today, we might hit 6c, but has been sunny the last 3 days so can’t complain. 9 days to opening day, so I can’t wait . 
I was just wondering if anyone still buys CDs? I know LPs made a bit of a comeback, but downloads seem to be the king today. I miss holding a CD, maybe it’s like a book compared to an ebook. In the old days an album had notes, pictures and so on. There was such a science in song placement on an album due to space considerations....which has been long gone with the advent of CDs and streaming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today, we might hit 6c, but has been sunny the last 3 days so can’t complain. 9 days to opening day, so I can’t wait .
> I was just wondering if anyone still buys CDs? I know LPs made a bit of a comeback, but downloads seem to be the king today. I miss holding a CD, maybe it’s like a book compared to an ebook. In the old days an album had notes, pictures and so on. There was such a science in song placement on an album due to space considerations....which has been long gone with the advent of CDs and streaming.


Yes, I can't wait until opening day. Here's hoping that the SF Giants go all the way this year. We shall see.

I prefer books to reading something online. I still like to listen to CDs and LPs. I do miss actual photographs. However, I take so many digital pics that I would go broke if I tried to have them developed ............. if that is still possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have the first pot of OtHD coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome, thanks. Today on SAP our video features an amazing dog rescue and languages that are disappearing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Colder here today. Marc will you have to batten down the hatches with the storm heading up along the east coast? Man they have had a pounding this year. I bet flights to Boston will be almost free when this passes....who would go there with a foot of snow on the ground in the spring?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee is welcome, thanks. Today on SAP our video features an amazing dog rescue and languages that are disappearing.


That was an amazing human chain to rescue that dog. :clap::clap:

"According to the U.N., most languages are spoken by very few people. About 97 percent of the world's population speaks just 4 percent of its languages, while 3 percent speaks 96 percent of them." An amazing fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Colder here today. Marc will you have to batten down the hatches with the storm heading up along the east coast? Man they have had a pounding this year. I bet flights to Boston will be almost free when this passes....who would go there with a foot of snow on the ground in the spring?


Yes, the storm is headed our way for tonight and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, the storm is headed our way for tonight and all day tomorrow.


You guys take care, I hear this will be the worst one yet!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You guys take care, I hear this will be the worst one yet!


Yes, it is very big, Rp. https://weather.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=XGO

NYC is getting pounded. In Dalton, GA, the dogwood is starting to blossom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an SAP-worthy pun???????????

What did the bra say to the hat?

You go on ahead while I give these two a life.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, an SAP-worthy pun???????????
> 
> What did the bra say to the hat?
> 
> You go on ahead while I give these two a life.


Is it safe to assume that last word should be lift, not life?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Is it safe to assume that last word should be lift, not life?


Oops.  True. Lift not life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.  It is also starting to snow here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I am a wee bit late with SAP this morning as I slept longer than usual. Today a look back at Ella Fitzgerald and Dinah Shore in our video and a puppy just for you dog lovers.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I am a wee bit late with SAP this morning as I slept longer than usual. Today a look back at Ella Fitzgerald and Dinah Shore in our video and a puppy just for you dog lovers.


Both Ella Fitzgerald and Dinah Shore had great voices.

Cute pup pic with the red ribbon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild day weather wise here. 25cm has fallen since this morning, and only Molly is having a ball running around the backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had to get my neighbor, who has a powerful two-stage snow blower, to do the front and most of my driveway. My small single stage snow blower could not handle the 10 inches of wet snow. Hopefully, this will be the final snow we see until next December. Let us pray, brothers and sisters. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGiF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of snow plows coming down my street. Haven't heard one of them in what seems like months. 

Guess I should get the first TGIF pot of coffee brewing. Later ..........


----------



## SINC

I too am up early and completely revamping SAP due to corrections and a late video from our friend Richard Wear of him and his friends playing pool in 
Arizona.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too am up early and completely revamping SAP due to corrections and a late video from our friend Richard Wear of him and his friends playing pool in
> Arizona.


Cool video clip, Don. I haven't played pool in ages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.

Rp, there goes my year.  https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/giants-madison-bumgarner-injured-by-line-drive/c-269516312


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry to hear of your Giants issues. Only a couple of months now until my Riders are in action.

Today on SAP a guy contemplatying his next outfit, a wild kids ride in Africa and Apples secret screen facility.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true, Don. When a team loses their pitching ace, even for a couple of months, that makes for a difficult season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch and early morning coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I was catching up on the past SAPs when today's edition came online. The Whatzit pic looks like something Deborah got as a gift from her niece who lived in Australia. I think she said it was called a black opal. Anyway, it is nice to look at. Reminds me a bit of Labradorite.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finished SAP. Always have to check all the links to be sure they work. You nailed the Whatzit on the first try, congrats!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finished SAP. Always have to check all the links to be sure they work. You nailed the Whatzit on the first try, congrats!


Morning, Don. What is an Australian Black Opal or Labradorite? The opal was from Sydney, Australia. Her father worked for the government in New South Wales.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. What is an Australian Black Opal or Labradorite? The opal was from Sydney, Australia. Her father worked for the government in New South Wales.


The Black Opal was correct Marc. Our neice, Ann's brother's oldst daughter also lives in Australia. She worked for StatsCan years ago and now works for the stats department of the government there and has for a decade now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The Black Opal was correct Marc. Our neice, Ann's brother's oldst daughter also lives in Australia. She worked for StatsCan years ago and now works for the stats department of the government there and has for a decade now.


Cool.  Maybe there is a family link between you and I even if we are not brothers.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cool.  Maybe there is a family link between you and I even if we are not brothers.


One can never be sure of how things are connected, can one?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One can never be sure of how things are connected, can one?


True. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Time for me to turn in for another couple hours shut eye. Later.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing.
> 
> Rp, there goes my year.  https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/giants-madison-bumgarner-injured-by-line-drive/c-269516312


Could be worse Marc. Remember they are in a weird division. What hurts is he is a leftie, which are hard to come by at his level......he can also hit. But, their division partners have issues as well so maybe they will net out. It’s a long season.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time for me to turn in for another couple hours shut eye. Later.


:yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Could be worse Marc. Remember they are in a weird division. What hurts is he is a leftie, which are hard to come by at his level......he can also hit. But, their division partners have issues as well so maybe they will net out. It’s a long season.


True, Rp. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for Sunday Brunch. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Sunday Brunch was a bust. Anyone care for some lunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some homemade dinner????


----------



## SINC

Well now that depends. Is it better than 1" thick breaded and baked loin pork chops, bone in with mashed spuds, gravy and fresh steamed broccoli with cheddar cheese?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well now that depends. Is it better than 1" thick breaded and baked loin pork chops, bone in with mashed spuds, gravy and fresh steamed broccoli with cheddar cheese?


Add to this some home made apple cobbler. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Add to this some home made apple cobbler. Interested?


Well, once again I had to defer to home made rhubarb pie from our garden last summer, with vanilla ice cream. Yum!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, a torture like you have never seen before in our daily gif and don't miss today's video, a magnificent marble run.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, once again I had to defer to home made rhubarb pie from our garden last summer, with vanilla ice cream. Yum!


:love2::clap::love2: Love that combo, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

WOW! I haven’t had some ‘barb in decades. We grew our own as well. I remember my mother baking rhubarb and strawberry pies.....


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Been busy this past two weeks with doctors, dentists and taxes. But it has been sunny and clear here for the past week...maybe we turned the corner on Winter. Opted for some new specs, get them next week.....maybe I will be able to see the world in a different light.

A waiting Thursday. Marc, I decided that I would pick a couple of teams to follow this year and score them......not sure how to score mount visits though........needless in my opinion, the thing to do to speed up the game is to prevent batters from leaving the box. Once your in your in. They could do the headphone trick like the NFL, but time is what makes baseball unique. If they think a baseball game is long watch and NFL game or the las 10 mi utes of an NBA game.


----------



## Rps

Don, a friend of mine sent me this. Might be a bit long for SAP but really worth the read.

https://www.theplayerstribune.com/en-us/articles/clint-malarchuk-bleeding-out


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> WOW! I haven’t had some ‘barb in decades. We grew our own as well. I remember my mother baking rhubarb and strawberry pies.....


Back in St.John's, we had dozens of strawberry plants. We would trade some strawberries with a neighbor in exchange for some rhubarb. Then, Deborah would make these sorts of pies. :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Been busy this past two weeks with doctors, dentists and taxes. But it has been sunny and clear here for the past week...maybe we turned the corner on Winter. Opted for some new specs, get them next week.....maybe I will be able to see the world in a different light.
> 
> A waiting Thursday. Marc, I decided that I would pick a couple of teams to follow this year and score them......not sure how to score mount visits though........needless in my opinion, the thing to do to speed up the game is to prevent batters from leaving the box. Once your in your in. They could do the headphone trick like the NFL, but time is what makes baseball unique. If they think a baseball game is long watch and NFL game or the las 10 mi utes of an NBA game.


I find it difficult to sit and watch any sporting event these days, especially on TV. Guess I am getting old ............... or want to protect my time doing passive viewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A waiting Thursday. Marc, I decided that I would pick a couple of teams to follow this year and score them......not sure how to score mount visits though........needless in my opinion, the thing to do to speed up the game is to prevent batters from leaving the box. Once your in your in. They could do the headphone trick like the NFL, but time is what makes baseball unique. If they think a baseball game is long watch and NFL game or the las 10 mi utes of an NBA game.


I like to watch highlights and plays of the day/week, however. That I will watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early with a cold this morning. Might add some hot tea and lemon to our morning coffee routine. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I always find a cold at this time of year to be harder to cure than most, hope that is not the case with yours.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP a small bulldog chases off some bears, wonder how that got there? and if only you knew how rich the rich really are.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I always find a cold at this time of year to be harder to cure than most, hope that is not the case with yours.


Well, it has been with me since Friday. Can't seem to shake it. Hopefully, there will be no more snow to shovel .................... until late Dec. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It has been snowing here since last evening and quite heavily for the past three hours.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Morning all. Been busy this past two weeks with doctors, dentists and taxes. But it has been sunny and clear here for the past week...maybe we turned the corner on Winter. Opted for some new specs, get them next week.....maybe I will be able to see the world in a different light.
> 
> A waiting Thursday. Marc, I decided that I would pick a couple of teams to follow this year and score them......not sure how to score mount visits though........needless in my opinion, the thing to do to speed up the game is to prevent batters from leaving the box. Once your in your in. They could do the headphone trick like the NFL, but time is what makes baseball unique. If they think a baseball game is long watch and NFL game or the las 10 mi utes of an NBA game.


For me baseball is best enjoyed over the radio. You can live your life and pay close attention only when things get interesting. Have to say the only other sport I watch to any degree is the CFL and then mostly only the second half if the score is close at half time. The Broncos have effectively destroyed whatever interest I had in the NFL.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> For me baseball is best enjoyed over the radio. You can live your life and pay close attention only when things get interesting. Have to say the only other sport I watch to any degree is the CFL and then mostly only the second half if the score is close at half time. The Broncos have effectively destroyed whatever interest I had in the NFL.


Bob, I think baseball is indeed cultural....and radio seems the ideal medium to enjoy the game. I must confess, prior to MLB I would always have the radio on and mow the lawn, rake, BBQ whatever, I would drop in, so to speak, on the game over the box. I always thought that my ideal summer would be having a houseboat and a radio floating and listening to the game.

As for your Broncs....you never know. Ive been a Pats fan for years. But I think the "era" is over. Denver is actually well situated going into the next season. They are playing with the rules so every team has the potential of a great receiver....which means you don't need an A1 QB. They might surprise some. But I gotta think there will be some standing changes this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> it has been snowing here since last evening and quite heavily for the past three hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> For me baseball is best enjoyed over the radio. You can live your life and pay close attention only when things get interesting. Have to say the only other sport I watch to any degree is the CFL and then mostly only the second half if the score is close at half time. The Broncos have effectively destroyed whatever interest I had in the NFL.


Me too. I grew up listening to the NY Giants on the radio ................. "The Giants win the pennant ............ the Giants win the pennant ................."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot OtHD coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too recall listening to all sports on the radio. Back then it was all we had.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP a really weird hair cut, a kid tries to impress a girl and the pinkest lady in the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too recall listening to all sports on the radio. Back then it was all we had.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap:


Well, I remember a lot more than sports to be honest. I recall listening to the Friday night fights with my Grandad when the likes of Rocky Marciano and Joe Louis were boxing.

The world series was always a big deal as it was the only time we were allowed to bring a portable radio to class and I was one of the few kids to have one so it was usually mine we listened to in the late 50s. But I also recall many more programs that we listened to. 

During the day we always listened to CHAB, Moose Jaw for the Mail Bag show with Cy Knight. He read letters from listeners across Saskatchewan every single day including birthday and anniversary wishes. He also allowed guests into the studio and interviewed them every day to see where they were from and say hello to the folks back home while they were in Moose Jaw shopping. We went to the studio for an hour every time we went to Moose Jaw to see the eye specialist for my glasses. that old studio on the third floor of a downtown building seated about 30 pople at a time and we had to leave after 20 minutes to give others an opportunity to enter.

Winter evenings were always spent in the kitchen with a hot chocolate before bed listening to such shows as Henry Aldridge, Father Knows Best, Boston Blackie, The Shadow, Amos and Andy, People are Funny with Art Linklater (who incidently was from Moose Jaw) and many more. Others like Our Miss Brooks, Dragnet, Dagwood and Blondie, the Cisco Kid, Roy Rogers and Edgar Bergan were also favourites.

Those were the days for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I remember a lot more than sports to be honest. I recall listening to the Friday night fights with my Grandad when the likes of Rocky Marciano and Joe Louis were boxing.
> 
> The world series was always a big deal as it was the only time we were allowed to bring a portable radio to class and I was one of the few kids to have one so it was usually mine we listened to in the late 50s. But I also recall many more programs that we listened to.
> 
> During the day we always listened to CHAB, Moose Jaw for the Mail Bag show with Cy Knight. He read letters from listeners across Saskatchewan every single day including birthday and anniversary wishes. He also allowed guests into the studio and interviewed them every day to see where they were from and say hello to the folks back home while they were in Moose Jaw shopping. We went to the studio for an hour every time we went to Moose Jaw to see the eye specialist for my glasses. that old studio on the third floor of a downtown building seated about 30 pople at a time and we had to leave after 20 minutes to give others an opportunity to enter.
> 
> Winter evenings were always spent in the kitchen with a hot chocolate before bed listening to such shows as Henry Aldridge, Father Knows Best, Boston Blackie, The Shadow, Amos and Andy, People are Funny with Art Linklater (who incidently was from Moose Jaw) and many more. Others like Our Miss Brooks, Dragnet, Dagwood and Blondie, the Cisco Kid, Roy Rogers and Edgar Bergan were also favourites.
> 
> Those were the days for sure.


Cool. I am of the generation that first knew TV. All three New York City baseball teams had their games on TV. Still, my mother always listened to the Giants' games on radio.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. I am of the generation that first knew TV. All three New York City baseball teams had their games on TV. Still, my mother always listened to the Giants' games on radio.


We first got TV at Christmas in 1957. It signed on at 11:00 a.m with Oh Canada and news at noon and signed off at 11:00 p.m. with the old Indian test pattern and God save the Queen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We first got TV at Christmas in 1957. It signed on at 11:00 a.m with Oh Canada and news at noon and signed off at 11:00 p.m. with the old Indian test pattern and God save the Queen.


:clap::clap: Deborah told me about this as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video on Rice Terraces Of Yunnan, China, amazing Pull-Up Claps and Why Bland American Beer Is Here To Stay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Still feeling under the weather, even with a Springlike +11 C outside right now. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, that was quick --

Chicago Cubs outfielder Ian Happ didn't waste any time starting the 2018 Major League Baseball season with a bang. 

Hitting leadoff against Miami Marlins pitcher Jose Urena, Happ drove the first pitch he saw over the fence in right field.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/spo...-dies-at-73/article38353296/?click=sf_globefb

Sad. I liked Rusty Staub as both an Expo and a Met.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, that was quick --
> 
> Chicago Cubs outfielder Ian Happ didn't waste any time starting the 2018 Major League Baseball season with a bang.
> 
> Hitting leadoff against Miami Marlins pitcher Jose Urena, Happ drove the first pitch he saw over the fence in right field.


Hi Marc, was watching that game. Jeter must have pulled his hair out watching that one. Many many empty seats...I think baseball is dead in Florida which is surprising when you consider the Latin influence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, was watching that game. Jeter must have pulled his hair out watching that one. Many many empty seats...I think baseball is dead in Florida which is surprising when you consider the Latin influence.


An interesting observation, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting Rusty Staub trivia fact -- he is the only person to have achieved 500 hits with four different teams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

SF Giants beat the LA Dodgers ............ in LA ............. 1-0. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP perhaps the best joke in a long while, The WIFI Password.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP perhaps the best joke in a long while, The WIFI Password.


Don, when I lived in Bowmanville a local bar had a big sign over the bar which read:
W.I.T.Y.W.I.M.I.Y.B.M.A.D.

no kidding....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, when I lived in Bowmanville a local bar had a big sign over the bar which read:
> W.I.T.Y.W.I.M.I.Y.B.M.A.D.
> 
> no kidding....


Not hard to believe since that is similar to the sign that hangs over the bar at LB's Pub just a couple of blocks from my home, but theirs reads like this with no periods:

IITYWIMWYBMAD?

It means *If I Tell You What It Means, Will You Buy Me A Drink?*

Many first visitors fall for it, altho the bartenders are not allowed to drink so it is just a fun thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, when I lived in Bowmanville a local bar had a big sign over the bar which read:
> W.I.T.Y.W.I.M.I.Y.B.M.A.D.
> 
> no kidding....





SINC said:


> Not hard to believe since that is similar to the sign that hangs over the bar at LB's Pub just a couple of blocks from my home, but theirs reads like this with no periods:
> 
> IITYWIMWYBMAD?
> 
> It means *If I Tell You What It Means, Will You Buy Me A Drink?*
> 
> Many first visitors fall for it, altho the bartenders are not allowed to drink so it is just a fun thing.


Nothing on the Knot Pub, which is about three blocks from where I live.  Still, it has great food. :love2:

The Knot Pub of Lunenburg


----------



## Dr.G.

Teen sleeps in backyard First World War trench for school social studies project | The Chronicle Herald

Don, a unique item that might be SAP worthy in that it has a local bit.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Teen sleeps in backyard First World War trench for school social studies project | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Don, a unique item that might be SAP worthy in that it has a local bit.


Good on him! And, he is probably about the age many of the troops were at that time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good on him! And, he is probably about the age many of the troops were at that time.


Well, he was 15 when he did this, so I hope that most of the troops were at least a few years older than he is now. Still, back then, these boys became part of the "lost generation". :-( Lest we forget.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Teen sleeps in backyard First World War trench for school social studies project | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Don, a unique item that might be SAP worthy in that it has a local bit.


It may appear that way from afar Marc, but that story has been played to death by four TV stations, three newspapers and all over Facebook and Twitter not to mention the radio stations. It is the kind of thing that I don't use on SAP due to over saturation in the market since it broke here three days ago. 

I try to temp readers with things they have not already seen instead, but thanks for the thought. Do not let this stop you from suggestions as I use many of them and appreciate your efforts. I don't want to seem to be unapprciative, I just wanted you to understand my situation on stuff like this.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, he was 15 when he did this, so I hope that most of the troops were at least a few years older than he is now. Still, back then, these boys became part of the "lost generation". :-( Lest we forget.


Indeed lest we forget. This young man is involved in the junior arm of the military and sets a fine example. He also lived about 15 minutes away from St. Albert.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed lest we forget. This young man is involved in the junior arm of the military and sets a fine example. He also lived about 15 minutes away from St. Albert.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I try to temp readers with things they have not already seen instead, but thanks for the thought. Do not let this stop you from suggestions as I use many of them and appreciate your efforts. I don't want to seem to be unapprciative, I just wanted you to understand my situation on stuff like this.


Still waiting for you photo spread of "The Doxies of Lunenburg, NS"   :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

WOW!!! Giants just beat the Dodgers again in LA 1-0. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and I am still grinning due to the Giants beating LA yesterday and this morning. Wow!!!!!!!!

The Giants are the first team to start their season with back-to-back 1-0 wins since the 1943 Cincinnati Reds. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that is a great way to start the season for your team.

Today on SAP a gif that will drive you nuts trying to figure out how he does this trick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that is a great way to start the season for your team.
> 
> Today on SAP a gif that will drive you nuts trying to figure out how he does this trick.


So true, Don ............ about the Giants and the gif. :clap:


----------



## SINC

A bitterly cold morning that will last for a full week more. Fat hance of getting the motor home ready for The Masters viewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A bitterly cold morning that will last for a full week more. Fat hance of getting the motor home ready for The Masters viewing.


XX) +8C and very sunny here. If I felt better, I would get out my wedge and hit a few balls in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on the a Sunday Whatzit? that may be tougher than it looks. A hint: This was a very common item in every home 30 or 40 years ago, not so much now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. One of those Whatzits was not in our home way back when.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Easter to those who celebrate. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://globalnews.ca/news/4116700/...?utm_source=GlobalCalgary&utm_medium=Facebook

Wow, is this Bob's area of AB?????????


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on the a Sunday Whatzit? that may be tougher than it looks. A hint: This was a very common item in every home 30 or 40 years ago, not so much now.






Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. One of those Whatzits _*was not in our home *_way back when.




I agree with Marc, even though there was usually a fair amount of brass stuff and _30 or 40 years ago_ isn't that old these days to this old fart!!

And it's too elaborate to be a ball holder so I guess I'll have to pass, besides I'm told I have to go and carve the nice ham while the ladies; wife, cousin and sister, go for a walk to the local wilderness park down the road with Easter lilies and shooting star flowers in bloom.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> https://globalnews.ca/news/4116700/...?utm_source=GlobalCalgary&utm_medium=Facebook
> 
> Wow, is this Bob's area of AB?????????


Yep all this entire quarter has been a lot colder than normal. We'll have to wait a few months for NASA/NOAA to tell us how all those 10 foot snow banks were really a mirage. 

Folks around here are able to distinguish between frost bite and sunburn. I can assure you there has been none of the latter.


----------



## SINC

There are many types of these items which have a very specific function and they came in all shapes and sizes and made from various materials although metal and glass were the predominate materials.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> There are many types of these items which have a very specific function and they came in all shapes and sizes and made from various materials although metal and glass were the predominate materials.




OK, then, I'd have to say it's probably a "_*flower frog*_" and we sure had and used a few of the glass flower frog varieties back then and maybe even earlier and later.

Great for the long stemmed daffodils we have available now and soon some long stemmed tulips etc.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yep all this entire quarter has been a lot colder than normal. We'll have to wait a few months for NASA/NOAA to tell us how all those 10 foot snow banks were really a mirage.
> 
> Folks around here are able to distinguish between frost bite and sunburn. I can assure you there has been none of the latter.


Sorry to hear this, Don. You need some sunshine AND warmth to melt away your snow. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the light of the nearly full moon streaming into my bedroom. I thought someone had turned on the light. Will take a few pics of the moon and then go back to sleep. Later .......


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that moon has had me up for a few nights now. Today on SAP the Whatzit Answer, subway stairs and Canada May Already Be Carbon Neutral, So Why Are We Keeping It A Secret?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that moon has had me up for a few nights now. Today on SAP the Whatzit Answer, subway stairs and Canada May Already Be Carbon Neutral, So Why Are We Keeping It A Secret?


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? An ashtray??!?!


----------



## Dr.G.

Just made another pot of coffee. Might even brew some BT coffee for RP to entice him to come her to The Shang.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Just made another pot of coffee. Might even brew some BT coffee for RP to entice him to come her to The Shang.


Did I hear BT coffee! Great! Sunny here today, the last few days really, but cool. I’ve been leaning towards getting the BBQ ready this week. At least if we get a flurry or two it won’t last long. I guess I could begin some yard work...raking and such.

Funny, we might actually get a spring this year. Seems weird to say but when I was a child we had an actual spring.....now it seems we get a few days of cool then jump to summer. Maybe I’m getting old......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Did I hear BT coffee! Great! Sunny here today, the last few days really, but cool. I’ve been leaning towards getting the BBQ ready this week. At least if we get a flurry or two it won’t last long. I guess I could begin some yard work...raking and such.
> 
> Funny, we might actually get a spring this year. Seems weird to say but when I was a child we had an actual spring.....now it seems we get a few days of cool then jump to summer. Maybe I’m getting old......


BT coffee coming right up, RP.

Deborah said that I should get the BBQ up on the deck again now that it seems as if Spring is here. Hopefully, we shall not see any more snow until late Dec.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last week, Deborah bid on 5 pounds of fresh scallops ..... and she won! She knows just how to sear them to perfection.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> BT coffee coming right up, RP.
> 
> Deborah said that I should get the BBQ up on the deck again now that it seems as if Spring is here. Hopefully, we shall not see any more snow until late Dec.


Say Marc, can you make a judgement on your winter there compared to where you were? The past two years the weather has been really different. We would like to have a typical “Windsor winter” but ever since we moved here 6 years ago the winters have been non traditional....I guess we brought the bad weather with us. Maybe we could make a living by having people pay us to not move to there cities.....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Last week, Deborah bid on 5 pounds of fresh scallops ..... and she won! She knows just how to sear them to perfection.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Last week, Deborah bid on 5 pounds of fresh scallops ..... and she won! She knows just how to sear them to perfection.


*shudder* I am so allergic to those things I can barely look at that pic. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, can you make a judgement on your winter there compared to where you were? The past two years the weather has been really different. We would like to have a typical “Windsor winter” but ever since we moved here 6 years ago the winters have been non traditional....I guess we brought the bad weather with us. Maybe we could make a living by having people pay us to not move to there cities.....


Our first winter here in Lunenburg, three years ago, the snowfall of 12 feet broke a record for Lunenburg snow set in 1904/05 when there was 11 feet of snow. Everyone in the neighborhood blamed us since we had just moved from St. John's, NL. Still, we told them that the average snowfall there was 13 feet, so 12 feet was below average. Last winter was normal snowfall with about 5 feet of snow in total. This year was below average with about three feet of snow in total. Still, no one is thanking us now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


Yes, especially the way that Deborah coats them with her special "toppings". :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> *shudder* I am so allergic to those things I can barely look at that pic. XX)


Sorry to hear this, Don.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Last week, Deborah bid on 5 pounds of fresh scallops ..... and she won! She knows just how to sear them to perfection.



Those look huge and divine, unfortunately I've been advised to avoid them due to flaring up my gout.

Of course, just a few can't hurt — I hope. 

BTW: I was reading about crabs the other day and was surprised to read that your NS area and others on the east coast have snow crabs which I thought was only available from Alaska waters.

I was also surprised to read that the east coast haddock cost more than cod.

The only haddock we've had lately was the imitation crab meat that uses it.

At least our Pacific oysters are still real.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those look huge and divine, unfortunately I've been advised to avoid them due to flaring up my gout.
> 
> Of course, just a few can't hurt — I hope.
> 
> BTW: I was reading about crabs the other day and was surprised to read that your NS area and others on the east coast have snow crabs which I thought was only available from Alaska waters.
> 
> I was also surprised to read that the east coast haddock cost more than cod.
> 
> The only haddock we've had lately was the imitation crab meat that uses it.
> 
> At least our Pacific oysters are still real.


We shall save you a few scallops, Patrick.

Yes, these are snow crabs in this area, but they are not the giant Alaskan snow crabs.

Yes, haddock is more than cod and halibut is way more expensive than haddock.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!! By 10 a.m. local time, LaGuardia Airport recorded 13.9 cm, the highest April snowfall in 36 years. The Yankees' home opener was postponed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!! By 10 a.m. local time, LaGuardia Airport recorded 13.9 cm, the highest April snowfall in 36 years. The Yankees' home opener was postponed!


The head of Environment Canada said on the TV news last night that he expects this sub zero arctic vortex to hang over western Canada for the entire month of April. Seems this spring is struggling to survive.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Kids' Kiss!, Libera In America: Ave Maria in our video and Is Leaving Facebook The Only Way To Protect Your Data?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The head of Environment Canada said on the TV news last night that he expects this sub zero arctic vortex to hang over western Canada for the entire month of April. Seems this spring is struggling to survive.


Wow. Sorry to hear this, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very slow day here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...it-end/sharevideo/5763113997001/activeweather

Don, the end is in sight for your cold temps.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...it-end/sharevideo/5763113997001/activeweather
> 
> Don, the end is in sight for your cold temps.



That was interesting but the first Russian drone mail delivery crash was funnier…

A real Oppps… and I don't know if Amazon was watching this flight, and warning, the audio curse is NOT bleeped out of this particular video…

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...f-crowd/sharevideo/5762327706001/most_popular


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That was interesting but the first Russian drone mail delivery crash was funnier…
> 
> A real Oppps… and I don't know if Amazon was watching this flight, and warning, the audio curse is NOT bleeped out of this particular video…
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...f-crowd/sharevideo/5762327706001/most_popular


I an just see a drone landing in my backyard ................... and the doxies tearing it to shreds. XX)XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Elias Baseball Statistics, the SF Giants set a record. Their first three runs at the start of a baseball season were driven in by the same player. Joe Panik hit three solo home runs, one in each of their two games ............ then the Giants were shut out for the next two games, and a solo home run today. Longoria hit a two run home run in the 7th inning to stop this streak. Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Sadly, the SF Giants lost their home opener. It was 60 years ago this season that they had their first home opener in SF, at the old Seals Stadium. To be honest, I cried when they left NYC, but remained loyal to the team of my youth.

Have a good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is just now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...it-end/sharevideo/5763113997001/activeweather
> 
> Don, the end is in sight for your cold temps.


I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP some great light painting by Al Popil, National Parks In Arizona Using Microchip Tech To Deter Thieves and a video shampoo prank.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Sadly, the SF Giants lost their home opener. It was 60 years ago this season that they had their first home opener in SF, at the old Seals Stadium. To be honest, I cried when they left NYC, but remained loyal to the team of my youth.
> 
> Have a good night. Paix, mes amis.


It must have heartbreaking for NY baseball fans, losing the Giants and the Dodgers. I’m not sure if the Mets would be considered an emotional replacement for them.


----------



## Rps

Don, this looks like an SAP item to me. I have never seen this before...Marc have you ever seen this?

https://youtu.be/JVgnUMdM6ME


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, this looks like an SAP item to me. I have never seen this before...Marc have you ever seen this?
> 
> https://youtu.be/JVgnUMdM6ME


No. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It must have heartbreaking for NY baseball fans, losing the Giants and the Dodgers. I’m not sure if the Mets would be considered an emotional replacement for them.


For some fans, yes, the Mets were a replacement (my mother, for example). For me, while I rooted for the Mets, I remained a loyal Giants fan. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, this looks like an SAP item to me. I have never seen this before...Marc have you ever seen this?
> 
> https://youtu.be/JVgnUMdM6ME


Interesting method, thanks.


----------



## SINC

My daytime buddy Ely is never far away when I am on ehMac.


----------



## SINC

'Course every once in a while she needs a nap in her bucket, but she seems to enjoy those too as she is only 10 feet away. I am left to wonder what kind of dreams she does have.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xJwYfXhrw0


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My daytime buddy Ely is never far away when I am on ehMac.


Sweet dog................. sweet dreams.  :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thunder and lightening ........... with flickering lights, so I am going to shut down my computer. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a surf board back flip, the very first Tom and Jerry cartoon made in 1940 and The Teenage Scientist Tracking A Sea Of Space Junk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A wild night of wind and rain and now just sunshine and wind. Still hoping the power stays on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another quiet day here in The Shang.  At least I have all of my end of the semester grading to keep me busy.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, sunny here today. We might hit 6c today so not too bad, we usually are around 12c this time of year, but can’t complain. I don’t miss grading. In fact it was my least liked thing about teaching. I guess I’m a delivery guy. I’ve been trying to talk my daughter into teaching, but it’s hard sledding....maybe she’ll come around.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, sunny here today. We might hit 6c today so not too bad, we usually are around 12c this time of year, but can’t complain. I don’t miss grading. In fact it was my least liked thing about teaching. I guess I’m a delivery guy. I’ve been trying to talk my daughter into teaching, but it’s hard sledding....maybe she’ll come around.


Well, your weather is a big improvement over here. Check the post I just made in the weather thread.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Well, your weather is a big improvement over here. Check the post I just made in the weather thread.


Don, don’t take this the wrong way but I’m glad we don’t live there........ouch!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Another quiet day here in The Shang.  At least I have all of my end of the semester grading to keep me busy.



Well Marc, as one familiar with dog shows and maybe help liven things up for you here, you might want to try this puzzle a grade school kid was given foe homework:
PS: Maybe SAP fodder???

Try not to peek at the correct answer… 



> The question is: “There are 49 dogs signed up to compete in the dog show. There are 36 more small dogs than large dogs signed up to compete. How many small dogs are signed up to compete?”





















> To break it down, if there are 49 dogs total, and there are 36 more small dogs than large dogs, you’d subtract 36 from 49. By that measure, there are 13 large dogs and 36 small dogs… so that means the answer is 36 small dogs, right? Is that a trick question? Apparently not.
> 
> The-Second-Grade-Math-Problem-No-One-Can-Figure-Out
> TATIANA AYAZO / RD.COM,SHUTTERSTOCK
> 
> The real answer is 42.5. Yes, 42 and a half dogs. Yet somehow, even with the correct answer, we’re still scratching our heads. A half dog? Yes—here’s why: 49 minus 36 is 13. Thirteen divided by two is six and a half. So, 36 plus six and a half equals 42.5.


https://www.rd.com/culture/second-grade-math-problem-no-one-figure/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, sunny here today. We might hit 6c today so not too bad, we usually are around 12c this time of year, but can’t complain. I don’t miss grading. In fact it was my least liked thing about teaching. I guess I’m a delivery guy. I’ve been trying to talk my daughter into teaching, but it’s hard sledding....maybe she’ll come around.


I have plenty, Rp, so I shall send you some of my grading if you want something to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, your weather is a big improvement over here. Check the post I just made in the weather thread.


At least the weather in Augusta, GA is nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well Marc, as one familiar with dog shows and maybe help liven things up for you here, you might want to try this puzzle a grade school kid was given foe homework:
> PS: Maybe SAP fodder???
> 
> Try not to peek at the correct answer… "Half dogs" are only allowed in the Toy group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rd.com/culture/second-grade-math-problem-no-one-figure/


Try not to peek at the correct answer… 

What breed category? For example, doxies are hounds and in category #2. "Half dogs" are only allowed in the Toy group.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, your weather is a big improvement over here. Check the post I just made in the weather thread.


That gives me a headache, Don. XX)


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Well Marc, as one familiar with dog shows and maybe help liven things up for you here, you might want to try this puzzle a grade school kid was given foe homework:
> PS: Maybe SAP fodder???
> 
> Try not to peek at the correct answer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rd.com/culture/second-grade-math-problem-no-one-figure/


Okay, so I guess I’m math dumb....why would be divide 13 by 2 to get 6.5 +36


----------



## Rps

Okay, so this makes sense...

This problem can be solved using algebra.

s = number of small dogs
l = number of large dogs

So we then have:

s = l + 36
s + l = 49


We can solve this system of equations by substituting the first equation into the second:

(l + 36) + l = 49
2l + 36 = 49
2l = 13
l = 13/2 = 6.5

Then we solve for the number of small dogs:

s = l + 36 = 42.5


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, so this makes sense...
> 
> This problem can be solved using algebra.
> 
> s = number of small dogs
> l = number of large dogs
> 
> So we then have:
> 
> s = l + 36
> s + l = 49
> 
> 
> We can solve this system of equations by substituting the first equation into the second:
> 
> (l + 36) + l = 49
> 2l + 36 = 49
> 2l = 13
> l = 13/2 = 6.5
> 
> Then we solve for the number of small dogs:
> 
> s = l + 36 = 42.5


Still, one needs to know the breed and the group -- hounds, working dogs, sporting dogs, toys, etc. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I assume that you are watching, but Jordan Spieth is having a great back 9 on day one.


----------



## SINC

Yes he sure is and yep I watched.


----------



## eMacMan

Which brings us to the two half dogs. About 30 years ago my parents had an autistic Irish Setter. Just guessing his Arkansas cousin would be the half large dog. Obviously the half small dog would have to be aye Chihuahua.



Rps said:


> Okay, so this makes sense...
> 
> This problem can be solved using algebra.
> 
> s = number of small dogs
> l = number of large dogs
> So we then have:
> 
> s = l + 36
> s + l = 49
> 
> We can solve this system of equations by substituting the first equation into the second:
> 
> (l + 36) + l = 49
> 2l + 36 = 49
> 2l = 13
> l = 13/2 = 6.5
> 
> Then we solve for the number of small dogs:
> 
> s = l + 36 = 42.5


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes he sure is and yep I watched.


Should be an interesting next three days. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a robot does a back flip, weird dog stuff and Soar Alongside Migrating Birds in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a robot does a back flip, weird dog stuff and Soar Alongside Migrating Birds in our video.


Morning, Don. Will check out the "weird dog stuff" when I take a break from grading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Should be an interesting next three days. We shall see.


Marc, there is such joy for me in watching the Masters every year. It signals a fresh new beginning as I sit in the motor home with the screen door open listening to the birds sing and watchin all the green grass and blooming flowers. That is the way it has been for over a decade. Until now. With wind chills at -28° this morning I am stuck in the garage with the noisy overhead heater running with everything closed up to stay warm.

Oh well, at least I have the green grass and flowers in bloom on the TV. Either way, it makes me not care who wins The Masters. I just enjoy the experience of a reawakening of my senses anticpating the spring to come. Some day. Soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, there is such joy for me in watching the Masters every year. It signals a fresh new beginning as I sit in the motor home with the screen door open listening to the birds sing and watchin all the green grass and blooming flowers. That is the way it has been for over a decade. Until now. With wind chills at -28° this morning I am stuck in the garage with the noisy overhead heater running with everything closed up to stay warm.
> 
> Oh well, at least I have the green grass and flowers in bloom on the TV. Either way, it makes me not care who wins The Masters. I just enjoy the experience of a reawakening of my senses anticpating the spring to come. Some day. Soon.


-28C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, stay warm and watch the Masters and dream of a real Spring. I do miss April in Georgia. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> -28C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, stay warm and watch the Masters and dream of a real Spring. I do miss April in Georgia. Paix, mon ami.


So do I. Hopefully we can head down within the next two weeks....could use some sun.


----------



## SINC

Spent the morning out running errands and damn near froze to death. A biting wind still has it feeling like -25° out there. Has never been this cold in April in 70 years now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So do I. Hopefully we can head down within the next two weeks....could use some sun.


Late April in Georgia is ideal. Not too hot and humid, but warm enough to make winter seem like a distant dream. If we could afford it, Deborah and I would love to move there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Spent the morning out running errands and damn near froze to death. A biting wind still has it feeling like -25° out there. Has never been this cold in April in 70 years now.


Good Lord. Deborah can't remember these sorts of temps in all her years living in Edmonton. Stay safe, mon ami. I take it your snow is still with you.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Late April in Georgia is ideal. Not too hot and humid, but warm enough to make winter seem like a distant dream. If we could afford it, Deborah and I would love to move there.


Yeah, I’ve been looking around and Georgia is not cheap....but it is cheaper than Tennessee by far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah, I’ve been looking around and Georgia is not cheap....but it is cheaper than Tennessee by far.


Interesting. Still, with all of my income in Canadian dollars, we can't afford to live in the US. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbssports.com/golf/news...-out-of-contention-with-poor-round-on-friday/

Don, sorry to see him go.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/spo...of-pain-destruction-renewal/?click=sf_globefb

Oops. Watched the replay of Garcia's play on the 15th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

More about mutts today on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> More about mutts today on SAP.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny but cold here today -1c, but we should hit 12c next week. 

Marc, may I pick your brain. A buddy and I got into an arguement on whether emoticons could be classed as text. To me text is any use of language which can be understood by a speaker of that language. His view was that emoticons can be subject to interpretation and as such could not be considered text. Thoughts. Yeah I know we need to get out more and get a life, but it is an interesting question.


----------



## SINC

Your buddy may want to go back and have a peek at the Egyption language at the time of the pharohs, heiroglyphics. Unless I am dead wrong, that was almost entirely "emoticons".


----------



## Rps

Don, that was my thought.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> More about mutts today on SAP.



Yeah, and sorry, but we just cannot acknowledge those type of "mutts" as real dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny but cold here today -1c, but we should hit 12c next week.
> 
> Marc, may I pick your brain. A buddy and I got into an arguement on whether emoticons could be classed as text. To me text is any use of language which can be understood by a speaker of that language. His view was that emoticons can be subject to interpretation and as such could not be considered text. Thoughts. Yeah I know we need to get out more and get a life, but it is an interesting question.


They would fall in the category of "environmental print". Some see the "golden arches" of Macdonald's and see hamburgers ........... some see fast food junk. Same symbol, different interpretations. Thus, emoticoms are subject to interpretation. If I put a  face or a  or at  what exactly am I trying to say. XX) is easily interpreted but there are others that can be misinterpreted. Still, English deals in context, so emoticoms can be misinterpreted just like the spoken or written word in English.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Your buddy may want to go back and have a peek at the Egyption language at the time of the pharohs, heiroglyphics. Unless I am dead wrong, that was almost entirely "emoticons".


True, but they had exact meanings -- no misinterpretations.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> . Yeah I know we need to get out more and get a life, but it is an interesting question.


You need to start to write again, or get another teaching job.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fresh pot of coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit thatmay be quite hard, David Attenborough on frogs and taking the salt out of seawater.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit thatmay be quite hard, David Attenborough on frogs and taking the salt out of seawater.


Morning, Don. Have no clue as to the Whatzit pic. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit thatmay be quite hard, David Attenborough on frogs and taking the salt out of seawater.


Deborah thinks it is some sort of mold/fungus that she saw on her ranch near Calgary on some rotting wood. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 30cm of snow on the way for parts of Nova Scotia | CBC News

Don, I think your son is in this area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah changed her guess to washed tripe. Whatever it is, it spooks me out.


----------



## Dr.G.

From professor-in-waiting to florist: Why some PhDs are quitting academia for unconventional jobs | CBC Radio

Rp, you might find this interesting. To be honest, since I started teaching in 1970, I have not had any other sort of job, from high school/junior high school social studies teacher, to a teacher of special ed in a grade 2/3 classroom, to a grade 6 teacher, to a teaching assistant during my doctoral program, to being a university professor, and now being a sessional teleprofessor. Not sure what else I would want to do? Photography would be nice, but as a hobby and not a profession.


----------



## Dr.G.

Should Reed shoot under 70 today, he would be the first golfer in history to shoot in the 60s for all four days.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Should Reed shoot under 70 today, he would be the first golfer in history to shoot in the 60s for all four days.


Yes indeed and for that reason I shall be cheering him on today to shoot in the 60s whether he wins or not. Come to think of it, he may be impossible to beat if he shoots in the 60s again though. To that end it is time to grab a quick shower and shave and head to the beer store for a six pack to get me through the viewing today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes indeed and for that reason I shall be cheering him on today to shoot in the 60s whether he wins or not. Come to think of it, he may be impossible to beat if he shoots in the 60s again though. To that end it is time to grab a quick shower and shave and head to the beer store for a six pack to get me through the viewing today.


We shall see. All six will be gone????


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is going to be quite the finish at The Masters. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit that may be quite hard, …




I'd say your reader Geordie in Edmonton already got the answer and I'd agree and say that it's a magnified closeup photo of _*Grooved brain coral*_.

Quite late getting to SAP and some other stuff today, other more pressing things getting in the way.


----------



## pm-r

Speaking of _other more pressing things getting in the way_, has anyone who wears hearing aids, ever needed to or had them repaired? 

 One of my _behind the ear_ (BTE) _Resound Forsa_ almost five year old aids has decided to quit working as far as amplifying any sound goes. They are beyond warranty and I am wondering it is even worth considering having them sent out for repairs. Estimated cost about $300.00.

I've read that five years is close to the lifespan of most hearing aids and I'm quite prepared to replace them with newer units.

I was ready to do that but they won't sell me any until I have a current, within six months, hearing exam done. Apparently that's the law but my appointment isn't until May 24 and we'll be visiting my son and his family of wife and four grandchildren at the beginning of May and I was hoping to have working hearing aids for that visit.

So, any comments, experience or comments on having a five year old hearing aid repaired?

At this point, I don't even know if it can be fixed. There's no dirt or wax, but something wrong with the amplification it's supposed to do. The other aid stll works fine.

Thanks for any thoughts.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Sorry Patrick, but I can't be of any assistance. My hearing, thankfully is normal and that is fine with me. 

Some days I wish it was worse when in some pubs and bars where the music is far too loud. Ditto for every movie theatre I have ever been in, and lately none of them for that reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the first pot of coffee brewing. A busy day of grading is ahead of me. Later ............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a wee bit later with SAP today, but it is up with a video of how to fry beef steak in ale.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/tbt-gretzkys-record-breaking-season/

I know some of you are not hockey fans, but Deborah was living in Edmonton this year and said the fans went crazy at each home game.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/

Nice to see the sun again.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/
> 
> Nice to see the sun again.


Well, we’re getting a snow shower...go figure.

Don, I’m thinking the Argos will be done in about 3 years. The brain trust has reduced the size of the seating to under 20,000....more like 18 and they’ve suspended what they called their “tailgate” activities....... dumb if you ask me. I get the marketing of showing a SRO game but they have missed the point....they aren’t grooming the young fans. Remember the Knott Hole Gang at Clarke? All those kids grew up to buy full price tickets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, we’re getting a snow shower...go figure.
> 
> Don, I’m thinking the Argos will be done in about 3 years. The brain trust has reduced the size of the seating to under 20,000....more like 18 and they’ve suspended what they called their “tailgate” activities....... dumb if you ask me. I get the marketing of showing a SRO game but they have missed the point....they aren’t grooming the young fans. Remember the Knott Hole Gang at Clarke? All those kids grew up to buy full price tickets.


Send the Argos to Halifax!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Well, we’re getting a snow shower...go figure.
> 
> Don, I’m thinking the Argos will be done in about 3 years. The brain trust has reduced the size of the seating to under 20,000....more like 18 and they’ve suspended what they called their “tailgate” activities....... dumb if you ask me. I get the marketing of showing a SRO game but they have missed the point....they aren’t grooming the young fans. Remember the Knott Hole Gang at Clarke? All those kids grew up to buy full price tickets.


Having worked for Paul Godfrey for many years, I can tell you that the movers and shakers ie: money men, in the sports scene in Toronto consider the CFL bush league and have been lusting after an NFL franchise for many years. They will never invest in what they consider a second class league and will do everything in their power to aid and abet the demise of any CFL team in 'their' city. So nothing being done is any great surprise to me having seen this behaviour for a quarter century now.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Having worked for Paul Godfrey for many years, I can tell you that the movers and shakers ie: money men, in the sports scene in Toronto consider the CFL bush league and have been lusting after an NFL franchise for many years. They will never invest in what they consider a second class league and will do everything in their power to aid and abet the demise of any CFL team in 'their' city. So nothing being done is any great surprise to me having seen this behaviour for a quarter century now.


The joke is the CFL is in the top ten most attended sports leagues in the world.....and as you and I both agree on this point, it’s not second class. It’s a different league from the NFL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The joke is the CFL is in the top ten most attended sports leagues in the world.....and as you and I both agree on this point, it’s not second class. It’s a different league from the NFL.


I grew up a NY Giants fan in both baseball and football. Played sandlot football as a kid. Still, I would rather watch a CFL game than an NFL game on TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a plea to fill out a Lyme survey, a great video on NYC and lunch hig atop the city in the thirties and do you have a secret door in your home?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a plea to fill out a Lyme survey, a great video on NYC and lunch hig atop the city in the thirties and do you have a secret door in your home?


I know that NYC photo, Don, but the video clip still gives me vertigo just watching it online.  XX)

We have a "secret door" we use as our doxie free zone -- it is called the bathroom door. No doxies allowed!!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.



I was wondering the other day as to just how much coffee is consumed world wide and how they manage to grow so much.

I guess this gives a rough idea:


> Patrick Maloney, Co-Founder of ParadigmCoffee.co
> Answered Jan 19, 2017
> 
> 151 Million standard bags/sacks are consumed each year. Coffee is the world’s second most traded commodity - only second to Oil. Fuel for our stuff. Fuel for us.
> 
> Each bag contains 60 kg and it takes about 20 grams of coffee to make a good cup = 3,000 cups per bag.
> 
> 151 million bags x 3,000 cups per = 453,000,000,000 cups of coffee yearly. Divided by 365 = 1,241,095,890 cups per day worldwide.


That's a fair amount of coffee I'd say. 

Anyway, thanks for the nice fresh pot of coffee once again Marc. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was wondering the other day as to just how much coffee is consumed world wide and how they manage to grow so much.
> 
> I guess this gives a rough idea:
> 
> 
> That's a fair amount of coffee I'd say.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the nice fresh pot of coffee once again Marc. :clap:


That is a great deal of coffee, Patrick. We brew it fresh on an "as needed" basis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a very appropriate video, given our weather and go ahead and enjoy your chocolate!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a very appropriate video, given our weather and go ahead and enjoy your chocolate!


Don, have you reached your "The Grounds For Violence" yet????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some fresh coffee is brewing as I again tackle receiving and grading finals.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, have you reached your "The Grounds For Violence" yet????


I have indeed, Marc. The 10 day forecast shows no relief from far below normal temperatures. It is depressing.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> I have indeed, Marc. The 10 day forecast shows no relief from far below normal 12 to 14° temperatures. It is depressing.


.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don I’m amazed people aren’t rioting where you live due to the weather......

Here I’m a little p*ssed off. There have been many homes in Windsor that have placed hockey sticks out by their doors as a symbol of support for Humboldt....and of course some one has gone around and stolen them.....yup it’s great to be a part of the human race isn’t it?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have indeed, Marc. The 10 day forecast shows no relief from far below normal temperatures. It is depressing.


You again have snow on your streets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don I’m amazed people aren’t rioting where you live due to the weather......
> 
> Here I’m a little p*ssed off. There have been many homes in Windsor that have placed hockey sticks out by their doors as a symbol of support for Humboldt....and of course some one has gone around and stolen them.....yup it’s great to be a part of the human race isn’t it?


Sad to hear about this theft. I borrowed a stick from a neighbor who has many to place outside of our door. No thefts here, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have indeed, Marc. The 10 day forecast shows no relief from far below normal temperatures. It is depressing.


I should send Molly out to play with Ely, Don. She is depressed now that all of the snow has melted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an interesting video on Rice and C02, Old tech sometimes still the best tech and Why Roman Concrete Still Stands Strong While Modern Version Decays. Oh and a puppy too!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an interesting video on Rice and C02, Old tech sometimes still the best tech and Why Roman Concrete Still Stands Strong While Modern Version Decays. Oh and a puppy too!


Morning, Don. Interesting item about Roman concrete. As well, a cute puppy pic. If ever you need more, I have hundreds. :lmao: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A busy day grading so the coffee will be constantly brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Busy day grading ............. but a slow day here in The Shang. No more coffee for me, or I shall be up all night.


----------



## SINC

Sorry, but I have not been feeling well for a couple of days now with some type of flu. Not doing much, thus my absense.


----------



## eMacMan

Been watching the snow accumulate. Noticed with the April Fools/Easter storm, that the vast majority have given up shoveling their driveways. Town seems to have abandoned efforts to keep streets clear or even sanded.

Every year I tell the bums over at the town hall, budget for the worst winter, if you don't spend it all, carry it over or invest it in equipment repair/replacement. They always budget for an average winter and come up short every time.


----------



## SINC

An overview of our winter up here, Bob:

Tonight will be Edmonton's 167th consecutive day with the temperature falling below 0° which will make this the longest stretch on record. Since Oct 29th, when we hit 0.0°, we haven't gone 24hrs without being below zero. The closest we've come is -0.2° on Dec 15th, 2017.

Just in case anyone else wonders why we are tired of it all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry, but I have not been feeling well for a couple of days now with some type of flu. Not doing much, thus my absense.


 Good luck with your illness. You are missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Been watching the snow accumulate. Noticed with the April Fools/Easter storm, that the vast majority have given up shoveling their driveways. Town seems to have abandoned efforts to keep streets clear or even sanded.
> 
> Every year I tell the bums over at the town hall, budget for the worst winter, if you don't spend it all, carry it over or invest it in equipment repair/replacement. They always budget for an average winter and come up short every time.


Wow. Sorry to hear this, Bob. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An overview of our winter up here, Bob:
> 
> Tonight will be Edmonton's 167th consecutive day with the temperature falling below 0° which will make this the longest stretch on record. Since Oct 29th, when we hit 0.0°, we haven't gone 24hrs without being below zero. The closest we've come is -0.2° on Dec 15th, 2017.
> 
> Just in case anyone else wonders why we are tired of it all.


Wow!!! Even Deborah, who has lived in Edmonton and Calgary, is amazed.  Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all, I hope, for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Busy day grading ............. but a slow day here in The Shang. No more coffee for me, or I shall be up all night.




We're all restraining ourselves as much as possible so that we're not blamed for interrupting any of your grading.

We sure wouldn't want to do anything to delay that important task.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cook tastes her food for salt, a sticky octopus and Scientists Figure Out How To Erase Alzheimer’s Damage.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We're all restraining ourselves as much as possible so that we're not blamed for interrupting any of your grading.
> 
> We sure wouldn't want to do anything to delay that important task.


Thank you, Patrick.  Like Rp, it is the one aspect of teaching I have never enjoyed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!! Even Deborah, who has lived in Edmonton and Calgary, is amazed.  Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


Kind of hard to feel better about it Marc, when one wakes to this with the snow still falling all day.


----------



## Rps

Not to rub it in, but we hit 75F here yesterday...sunny with a breeze. However the weather roller coaster is at it again and we dropped about 20 degrees today. Rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not to rub it in, but we hit 75F here yesterday...sunny with a breeze. However the weather roller coaster is at it again and we dropped about 20 degrees today. Rain on the way.


 Nice temps. Our rains have finally stopped, the sun is starting to shine and we have +12C temps as we near noon. Not a bit of snow in sight, so I scheduled to have my snow tires taken off on Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Kind of hard to feel better about it Marc, when one wakes to this with the snow still falling all day.


Man, this is brutal. The scene just does not seem to change from Feb. to March to now. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Marc, isn’t that like an announcer saying “he’s one out away from a no-hitter” or “I’ll sign the insurance papers when I get back”! You know you’re gonna get hit with snow don’t you......at least it won’t stay around long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, isn’t that like an announcer saying “he’s one out away from a no-hitter” or “I’ll sign the insurance papers when I get back”! You know you’re gonna get hit with snow don’t you......at least it won’t stay around long.


True. I remember the Winter of 2000/01 when St. John's got pounded by 638cm of snow from mid-Nov. until early June. There was still snow around on Canada Day.   Still, the snow tires are coming off on Monday. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Patrick.  Like Rp, it is the one aspect of teaching I have never enjoyed.



I guess you could use the method we suspected a teacher used at the private school I attended for two years _*many*_ years ago, and we figured he just threw the test papers down a flight of stairs and he assigned a mark according to the stair the test landed on.

What was worse was that he was our science teacher!!!


----------



## eMacMan

I am looking at another 6 inches of heavy. Trying not to aggravate a mild hernia so will let as much as possible just melt.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm…??? It seems like the Shang is turning into being the Weather forum lately.


----------



## SINC

I always view the weather thread as reporting what weather is taking place. Discussing the effects of weather upon people is quite another thing and I see no harm in that here. One compliments the other from people's differnt perspectives.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess you could use the method we suspected a teacher used at the private school I attended for two years _*many*_ years ago, and we figured he just threw the test papers down a flight of stairs and he assigned a mark according to the stair the test landed on.
> 
> What was worse was that he was our science teacher!!!


Heard that one way back when ........... when I was a high school teacher.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I am looking at another 6 inches of heavy. Trying not to aggravate a mild hernia so will let as much as possible just melt.


  :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? It seems like the Shang is turning into being the Weather forum lately.


Pity those in AB .............. they have earned the right to gripe wherever, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I always view the weather thread as reporting what weather is taking place. Discussing the effects of weather upon people is quite another thing and I see no harm in that here. One compliments the other from people's differnt perspectives.


A valid point, Don. Still, you folks have been through so much this winter.


----------



## eMacMan

Instead of shoveling the driveway I just made snow men. A lot easier on this aging body. The remnants will melt quickly enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Instead of shoveling the driveway I just made snow men. A lot easier on this aging body. The remnants will melt quickly enough.


A very smart idea, Bob. :clap: :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Pity those in AB .............. they have earned the right to gripe wherever, Patrick.



Quite so.

And especially when other semi-related stuff is included.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Kind of hard to feel better about it Marc, when one wakes to this with the snow still falling all day.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkDvqQKGgDA[/ame] :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkDvqQKGgDA :lmao:


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> :lmao:


Yes, I thought of this when you mentioned your streak ........... and I remembered this skit. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

From the Cartalk website.



> Once upon a time, there was a young man who dreamt of becoming a great writer. He was asked to define ‘great,’ and he said, "I want to write something people will react to on a raw, emotional level, something that will make them scream, cry, and howl in pain and anger! I want the entire world to see my words." He now works for Microsoft writing error messages.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> From the Cartalk website.


:clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get a start on grading and to get the doxies and Molly outside before the rain starts to fall. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP too is up early and ready to go with a dog that sings the blues.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP too is up early and ready to go with a dog that sings the blues.


Morning, Don. Our doxies do that sort of howling whenever I sing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rain the order of the day here and, up north not too far there is a winter weather warning with the risk of tonnes of ice yukkkk.

Will be watching my Leafs get manhandled by the Bruins tonight....playing in Toronto will be a different story however I am sure.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Our doxies do that sort of howling whenever I sing.


Well, now, what does that say about your singing?


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> From the Cartalk website.



:clap: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rain the order of the day here and, up north not too far there is a winter weather warning with the risk of tonnes of ice yukkkk.
> 
> Will be watching my Leafs get manhandled by the Bruins tonight....playing in Toronto will be a different story however I am sure.


We have friends in Markham who say the conditions are very bad in the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, now, what does that say about your singing?


Well, their howling is far easier to listen to than my singing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, just saw this on the weather network's site. You and Bob are in for it once again.  Stay warm and safe, mes amis.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...t-is-on-the-doorstep/sharevideo/5770469329001


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, just saw this on the weather network's site. You and Bob are in for it once again.  Stay warm and safe, mes amis.
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...t-is-on-the-doorstep/sharevideo/5770469329001


Yeah, the neverending winter continues, but we did melt a ton of snow in the past two days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, the neverending winter continues, but we did melt a ton of snow in the past two days.


Wow. It has melted a great deal of snow around your property. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yeah, the neverending winter continues, but we did melt a ton of snow in the past two days.



BTW, was it you who posted this…??? 

It seems appropriate!!


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> BTW, was it you who posted this…???
> 
> It seems appropriate!!


Yep, had that on SAP a few days back.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit? to test your guessing skill and the luckiest golf shot you willl ever see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit? to test your guessing skill and the luciest golf shot you willl ever see.


Morning, Don. That was quite the lucky golf shot. Not sure how it bounced back.   :clap: 

My only guess this morning would be amethyst, which is a purple variety of quartz, but the flatness of this item will prove this guess wrong.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I hat would have been my guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I hat would have been my guess.


OK, but I think that the flat parts of this crystal make my/our guess incorrect. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days? Heading down to Dalton soon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start thinking about what you would like for Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Rps

We’ve had a few delays but are hoping to go soon. Currently we have an ice storm around us so the weather is a hassle.

I have seen crystals amethyst crystals with flat mutts, but your right not normally seen. If it was metallic it would be a galena.....


----------



## Rps

Marc not sure if you saw this....in all my years of watching MLB I have never seen this.......

Deven Marrero's 1st D-Backs HR Ruled Single After He Passes Alex Avila on Bases | Bleacher Report | Latest News, Videos and Highlights


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> We’ve had a few delays but are hoping to go soon. Currently we have an ice storm around us so the weather is a hassle.
> 
> I have seen crystals amethyst crystals with flat mutts, but your right not normally seen. If it was metallic it would be a galena.....


An excellent guess guys, but not quite right. You are close though as it is a crystal, but not amethyst.


----------



## Rps

Okay, so my second guess is Fluorite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We’ve had a few delays but are hoping to go soon. Currently we have an ice storm around us so the weather is a hassle.
> 
> I have seen crystals amethyst crystals with flat mutts, but your right not normally seen. If it was metallic it would be a galena.....


Well, the warmth of Springtime in Georgia beckons. I know that I would love to be there this time of the year. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc not sure if you saw this....in all my years of watching MLB I have never seen this.......
> 
> Deven Marrero's 1st D-Backs HR Ruled Single After He Passes Alex Avila on Bases | Bleacher Report | Latest News, Videos and Highlights


Oops. I had not seen this, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, so my second guess is Fluorite.


That would have been my second guess as well, Rp. However, you know Don's SAP rule #53 -- There shall be only one guess per person for those who live east of St. Albert. 

Still, it's a good speculation ............. albeit a poor rule.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Oops. I had not seen this, Rp.


I’ve seen this at the minor league level but never have I seen a MLB game is hat had this out.....I’ve seen 2 players standing on a base but not this. Just wondering who would be at fault here...the hitter or the guy on first not wanting to be doubled up.


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> BTW, was it you who posted this…???
> 
> It seems appropriate!!





SINC said:


> Yep, had that on SAP a few days back.



Maybe add this one as well:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’ve seen this at the minor league level but never have I seen a MLB game is hat had this out.....I’ve seen 2 players standing on a base but not this. Just wondering who would be at fault here...the hitter or the guy on first not wanting to be doubled up.


I guess you are too young to remember the 1962 NY Mets. They did these sorts of things all the time on the basepaths. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe add this one as well:


Yes, April in St. John's would always make me weep. Not any more, however. Grass is growing here in Lunenburg today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> An excellent guess guys, but not quite right. You are close though as it is a crystal, but not amethyst.





Rps said:


> Okay, so my second guess is Fluorite.





Dr.G. said:


> That would have been my second guess as well, Rp. However, you know Don's SAP rule #53 -- There shall be only one guess per person for those who live east of St. Albert.
> 
> Still, it's a good speculation ............. albeit a poor rule.



OK, a first guess from the West that also says todays whatzit? is a sample of Fluorite. Or also called fluorspar.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a 40 tonne whale breeches completly out of the water in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Submitted all of my grades, so coffee is free for the rest of the day.

Don, I have seen humpback whales breech off the coast of NL. An amazing sight.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Submitted all of my grades, so coffee is free for the rest of the day.
> 
> Don, I have seen humpback whales breech off the coast of NL. An amazing sight.


Marc, I had to read this twice....I thought you were talking about Bartolo Colon there for a sec.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I had to read this twice....I thought you were talking about Bartolo Colon there for a sec.


:lmao::clap: He and Verlander pitched great games last night.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap: He and Verlander pitched great games last night.


Sure did. Was thinking about starting a Baseball thread here in ehMac land...not sure how many would follow, but I’ll give it a shot.


----------



## eMacMan

Was just reading that Edmonton is hopefully winding down from its longest ever winter. Locally our little ski hill had its longest run in 80 years. I will be keeping the snow tires on at least until May.

As to Al Gore and David Suzuki, we still have enough snow to bury them both in their fancy stretch limos and will gladly do so should they decide to visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sure did. Was thinking about starting a Baseball thread here in ehMac land...not sure how many would follow, but I’ll give it a shot.


A great idea, mon ami. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Was just reading that Edmonton is hopefully winding down from its longest ever winter. Locally our little ski hill had its longest run in 80 years. I will be keeping the snow tires on at least until May.
> 
> As to Al Gore and David Suzuki, we still have enough snow to bury them both in their fancy stretch limos and will gladly do so should they decide to visit.


Hopefully, Bob, some sun and warm weather will come your way. Any risk of flooding when the snow does melt?


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a light rain falling. More on the way, but nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

Storm is now upon us and snowing heavily until tomorrow morning. tptptptp


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Hopefully, Bob, some sun and warm weather will come your way. Any risk of flooding when the snow does melt?


Yes and No. Personally no, as we are on the side of a hill. The town yes, as the dead-fall debris has been accumulating in Lyon creek and the town has not been clearing it. Should we get a rapid melt this debris will wash down and pile up against bridges creating dams and leading to flooding.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our videos feature those famous dance scenes from Pulp Fiction, one of my fav movies to get your toes tapping this morning. Also have my 49 offered for sale today at the link below the photo today.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yes and No. Personally no, as we are on the side of a hill. The town yes, as the dead-fall debris has been accumulating in Lyon creek and the town has not been clearing it. Should we get a rapid melt this debris will wash down and pile up against bridges creating dams and leading to flooding.


Stay dry and safe, Bob. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Pouring rain outside, so hot coffee and dry toast is the breakfast of choice this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Storm is now upon us and snowing heavily until tomorrow morning. tptptptp


Don, is your snow clearing crew still under contract for you???


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, …
> … Also have my 49 offered for sale today at the link below the photo today.



Gee, that must be a bit gut wrenching to even consider selling the old gal.

I must say it's nice to see the old original Ford 239 cubic inch flathead V-8 sitting under the hood rather than some rodded up and all chromed GM thing.

Anyway, I hope a new owner will take as much good care over her as you did and maybe you can have a few beers together discussing her.

Here's hoping they keep the whole power train original for many more years and the old "flattys" always had a nice distinctive sound, especially with any glass-pac mufflers. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, is your snow clearing crew still under contract for you???



WOW!!! Interesting thought Marc.

At least GERRY-JOE ENTERPRISES says "Snow" on his truck. But I'll bet he prefers dealing with green grass if and whenever it ever arrives.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, is your snow clearing crew still under contract for you???


Nope contract runs Nov. 1 to Mar. 31. Good news is that sidewalk is warm enough to melt the snow. Just have to clear the upper deck and steps to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! Interesting thought Marc.
> 
> At least GERRY-JOE ENTERPRISES says "Snow" on his truck. But I'll bet he prefers dealing with green grass if and whenever it ever arrives.


Contract snow clearing crews made a killing this winter here in this part of NS. We had only three times that there was a need for a snow blower.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope contract runs Nov. 1 to Mar. 31. Good news is that sidewalk is warm enough to melt the snow. Just have to clear the upper deck and steps to it.


Good to hear. What about your driveway?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. What about your driveway?


They too are melting fast so no issue. Snow is over and sun begins tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They too are melting fast so no issue. Snow is over and sun begins tomorrow.


Good to hear. Spring by the weekend for you. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a double whoops with the kids teeter/totter, a chuckle at the White House and a very interesting story on birds and how they navigate.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a double whoops with the kids teeter/totter, a chuckle at the White House and a very interesting story on birds and how they navigate.


Those garden toys can be dangerous ............... XX)

"Oh, I know", replied Melania, “But neither does the parrot." :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee? Since my grades have been submitted, and I don't start teaching Spring semester until May 7th, this is not much of a "hump day".


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah wants to get a new flag for our front door.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Rps

I’m always open for coffee! I must say the “Parrot” joke was quite good ...... and probably what many believe.

It’s dull today but sun is on the way here. Our region has been nailed with flooding again! Leamington, Chatham-Kent, Pelee all were under water. Don’t know if I could take three episodes in a row like they’ve had. Across the river communities on Erie had waves of water lash over the break wall, vault over houses and flooded the streets beyond. When the cold came many homes, cars and such were covered in inch thick ice....power has been out for many for three days now. Luckily we missed this...we got rain and some ice. My daughter tells me Toronto was a zoo yesterday with the ice.

So this is spring?


----------



## Rps

Don, when we lived in Bowmanville there was a woman who had a “candy apple red” 56’ Lincoln Continental Mark 2. She would bring it out to our local car who’s. she said at one time it was billed as one of the most expensive cars in the world.... and if you bought it by the foot I would agree....man was that beast long!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m always open for coffee! I must say the “Parrot” joke was quite good ...... and probably what many believe.
> 
> It’s dull today but sun is on the way here. Our region has been nailed with flooding again! Leamington, Chatham-Kent, Pelee all were under water. Don’t know if I could take three episodes in a row like they’ve had. Across the river communities on Erie had waves of water lash over the break wall, vault over houses and flooded the streets beyond. When the cold came many homes, cars and such were covered in inch thick ice....power has been out for many for three days now. Luckily we missed this...we got rain and some ice. My daughter tells me Toronto was a zoo yesterday with the ice.
> 
> So this is spring?


Afternoon, Rp. BT coffee coming right up for you ............. to calm your nerves. 

Sorry to hear about your flooding. Dalton, GA beckons.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, when we lived in Bowmanville there was a woman who had a “candy apple red” 56’ Lincoln Continental Mark 2. She would bring it out to our local car who’s. she said at one time it was billed as one of the most expensive cars in the world.... and if you bought it by the foot I would agree....man was that beast long!


Ah, the mid-50s. Yes, cars looked more like boats than cars back then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a doxie delight as a gopher demonstrates how they imitate badgers in our video and a lady has trouble with her dog tied to her chair.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a doxie delight as a gopher demonstrates how they imitate badgers in our video and a lady has trouble with her dog tied to her chair.


WoW!!!!!!!!!!!! And I thought that doxies were fast in digging holes. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Finally got around to taking the snow tires out of the back of my car and back into the garage. Hopefully, I shall not have to touch them until Dec. We shall see.

Freshly brewed coffee is ready for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> WoW!!!!!!!!!!!! And I thought that doxies were fast in digging holes. Amazing.


I thought that might surprise you Marc. A gopher can dig a hole an disappear from the time you spot him a hundred yards away and walk to his location. Many hours I spent as a kid snaring gophers and selling their tails for the nickel bounty the Sask government used to pay in the fifties.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I thought that might surprise you Marc. A gopher can dig a hole an disappear from the time you spot him a hundred yards away and walk to his location. Many hours I spent as a kid snaring gophers and selling their tails for the nickel bounty the Sask government used to pay in the fifties.


When Deborah lived on the ranch her father owned outside of Calgary, she had to be very careful when riding her horse, lest he step in gopher hole. To be honest, I have never seen a gopher ......... just their holes.


----------



## eMacMan

Don was reading that article from SAP about the pharmacy worker re-using lancets at a health fair.

Those puppies stab very quickly and capillary blood takes a couple of seconds to appear so there is almost no chance of blood adhering to the lancet. 

OTOH those lancets cost at most 7¢ each retail and the pharmacy pays a lot less. Absolutely no excuse for using them more than once, in a situation such as that.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> When Deborah lived on the ranch her father owned outside of Calgary, she had to be very careful when riding her horse, lest he step in gopher hole. To be honest, I have never seen a gopher ......... just their holes.


I rode my four horses over land well known for gopher holes for many years. One does not need to be careful of going where gopher holes are. If one did, you could not ride anywhere in the west. Horses are naturally aware of the holes and avoid them. In fact, my horses avoided gopher holes that I did not even see, so depend on your horse, not your eyes while riding was my norm.


----------



## pm-r

> One does not need to be careful of going where gopher holes are. If one did, you could not ride anywhere in the west. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> And one very good reason why no normal sensible person rode a thoroughbred horse other than on a groomed circuit!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Well that was interesting.... watched the Leaf game then suddenly we had a 3.6 earthquake....no damage or injuries that we know of, but interesting just the same......the dog wondered what the hell was happening!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a bit that will be of particular interest to both Marc and Rps entitled 'Lost Words From Our Childhood'. Here is a brief sample to whet your appetitie for language: 

*These phrases included "Don't touch that dial," "Carbon copy," "You sound like a broken record" and "Hung out to dry."

Back in the olden days we had a lot of 'moxie.' We'd put on our best 'bib and tucker' to' straighten up and fly right'.

Heavens to Betsy! Gee whillikers! Jumping Jehoshaphat! Holy moley! Who recalls "Murgatroyd"?*


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a bit that will be of particular interest to both Marc and Rps entitled 'Lost Words From Our Childhood'. Here is a brief sample to whet your appetitie for language:
> 
> *These phrases included "Don't touch that dial," "Carbon copy," "You sound like a broken record" and "Hung out to dry."
> 
> Back in the olden days we had a lot of 'moxie.' We'd put on our best 'bib and tucker' to' straighten up and fly right'.
> 
> Heavens to Betsy! Gee whillikers! Jumping Jehoshaphat! Holy moley! Who recalls "Murgatroyd"?*


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good ones, Don. I remember them, mainly "Don't touch that dial", other than the fact that I was usually the remote control back then and had to get up to change the channel for my father.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, something for SAP???? 

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...t-craignethan-castle-scotland-cat-food/99784/

What, they don't have doxies in Scotland????????????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, something for SAP????
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...t-craignethan-castle-scotland-cat-food/99784/
> 
> What, they don't have doxies in Scotland????????????


Morning Marc, great find as I right am now working on replenishing my stock of videos for future SAP ediitons. It is a lot of work to keep a couple dozen on hand and I appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Nice piece on language Don....like cursive writing .... it will be a senior’s code. 
Nice and sunny here, we should hit 12 today. BBQ weather on the horizon.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 85738


Reminds me of the earthquake we had just south of Lunenburg, NS. As of yesterday, we have rebuilt.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, great find as I right am now working on replenishing my stock of videos for future SAP ediitons. It is a lot of work to keep a couple dozen on hand and I appreciate any help. Thanks.


Well, I thought that the Scotland item would be something you might consider.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Nice piece on language Don....like cursive writing .... it will be a senior’s code.
> Nice and sunny here, we should hit 12 today. BBQ weather on the horizon.


Yes, I have seen this meme and passed it on to my grad students in the course re writing in grades K-12


----------



## SINC

I have been in two earthquakes, one here and one in Fort McMurray back in the mid eighties. The FM experience was auite a shake, here not so much.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have been in two earthquakes, one here and one in Fort McMurray back in the mid eighties. The FM experience was auite a shake, here not so much.


I was in a real one in Long Beach, California. Quite the rumble.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A fresh pot of TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## CubaMark

Don, I particularly enjoyed St. Albert today. "Herman" and "Lost Words" especially. Thanks!


----------



## SINC

You are most welcome Mark and thanks for the note. It is responses like yours I get every once in a while that prod me to continue.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You are most welcome Mark and thanks for the note. It is responses like yours I get every once in a while that prod me to continue.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

So true.


----------



## SINC

Just got back from the docs as to why I have felt so bad for three weeks now - bronchial pneumonia. Ann is out pickin up antibiotics and a ventilator to get rid of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got back from the docs as to why I have felt so bad for three weeks now - bronchial pneumonia. Ann is out pickin up antibiotics and a ventilator to get rid of it.


Sorry to hear this, Don. Hopefully, your sunshine and warmth will help cure what ails you. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just got back from the docs as to why I have felt so bad for three weeks now - bronchial pneumonia. Ann is out pickin up antibiotics and a ventilator to get rid of it.




Get better soon and nice that they found the problem.

It can really take a person down.

And some upcoming sunshine should lighten your spirits as well hopefully.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, what wierd dreams those antibiotics gave me, plus I awoke soaking wet and had to change before beginning SAP. Bonus is I slept from 7:30 to 2:30 straight thru.

Today on SAP a great baseball gif and a dancing dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, what wierd dreams those antibiotics gave me, plus I awoke soaking wet and had to change before beginning SAP. Bonus is I slept from 7:30 to 2:30 straight thru.
> 
> Today on SAP a great baseball gif and a dancing dog.


Good to hear that you are feeling better, Don.

Not sure how that pitcher caught that ball.  :clap:

Interesting dancing dog, but so sad to see a dog of that size in such a small pen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hope this finds you well.

I also found a way around your rule that there be only one guess on Sunday for the Whatzit pic for those east of you .................. make the guess on Saturday.

So, my guess is the head of a match .................. or lipstick. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Immaculately Restored Film Lets You Revisit Life in New York City in 1911 | Open Culture

An interesting mix of people, cars, horse drawn carts, more people, trolleys and subways, more people ................ and all with added sound.

Amazing how most of the men wore the same sort of hat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I hope this finds you well.
> 
> I also found a way around your rule that there be only one guess on Sunday for the Whatzit pic for those east of you .................. make the guess on Saturday.
> 
> So, my guess is the head of a match .................. or lipstick. We shall see.


An excellent gues had either of those been the item, but nope, and now you can try again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An excellent gues had either of those been the item, but nope, and now you can try again.


The actual picture Don is more difficult ........... sort of a combo between creamed corn and a Twinkie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

I haven’t a clue. I too thought of an orange but other than colour it looks like a magnified piece of skin as there appear to be pore like segments.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The actual picture Don is more difficult ........... sort of a combo between creamed corn and a Twinkie.


Once again very logical guess, but sadly not the item.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> An excellent gues had either of those been the item, but nope, and now you can try again.



Well, just a quick guess from the West for what today's Whatzit a close up of?

I've got lots to do today so just a quick guess would be:
- the foam of a glass of beer
or maybe:
- the edge of a slice of bread

but somehow, even those don't seem to fit somehow. Oh well.

And opps, I guess that's two guesses if the guess count rule applies to the West guessers.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Once again very logical guess, but sadly not the item.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, just a quick guess from the West for what today's Whatzit a close up of?
> 
> I've got lots to do today so just a quick guess would be:
> - the foam of a glass of beer
> or maybe:
> - the edge of a slice of bread
> 
> but somehow, even those don't seem to fit somehow. Oh well.
> 
> And opps, I guess that's two guesses if the guess count rule applies to the West guessers.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, according to Don's rule you have to be east of St. Albert to be allowed only one guess. That allows you to guess all you want, Patrick.

How are you feeling these days?

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit answer, Life's Like That and 12 Things You Might Want To Delete From Your Facebook Page.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is brewing ............... even some of Rp's favorite BT coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How are you feeling today?


A bit better, but my strength has yet to return. 

Took the third antibiotic capsule last night with four more to go. Not coughing up as much phlem and my apetite is improving. Biggest hurdle is my breathing which has improved a wee bit, but no where near normal. I continue to take my regular inhaled Breezhaler each morning plus two shots, four times per day of Ventolin and have to continue the Ventolin for 10 days.

Since I had the issue for over a month now, I guess it will take time to cure it entirely. At least I am not bedridden which was the case for much of the past 30 days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A bit better, but my strength has yet to return.
> 
> Took the third antibiotic capsule last night with four more to go. Not coughing up as much phlem and my apetite is improving. Biggest hurdle is my breathing which has improved a wee bit, but no where near normal. I continue to take my regular inhaled Breezhaler each morning plus two shots, four times per day of Ventolin and have to continue the Ventolin for 10 days.
> 
> Since I had the issue for over a month now, I guess it will take time to cure it entirely. At least I am not bedridden which was the case for much of the past 30 days.


I had something like this for a few weeks in March. Coughing was the most problematic aspect, even though I felt fine. I just let it run it's course ............ but it took so very long.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...ion-bullet-train-elon-musk-technology/100029/

Don, I could "zip" up to see you the next time we are in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, any need of half moon pics? All were taken this afternoon and this evening.

Or pics of doxies??????????????????


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, I can use some of these. With full credit of course. Will grab them in the morning as am on my phone right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, I can use some of these. With full credit of course. Will grab them in the morning as am on my phone right now.


Merci. Loads of doxie pics, along with pics of Molly, a Glen of Imaal terrier.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Downhill In A Cable Spool, Fun With Puns and How Much Should Your Boss Know About You?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP Downhill In A Cable Spool, Fun With Puns and How Much Should Your Boss Know About You?


Downhill In A Cable Spool!   XX) XX) XX) XX)

Cute puppy pic, however. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now ready when you are up and about to face this fine Spring day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theepochtimes.com/uplif...-for-a-passerby-its-pretty-crazy_2495070.html

Don, some SAP material???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Downhill In A Cable Spool!   XX) XX) XX) XX)
> 
> Cute puppy pic, however. :love2:


The minute I saw that pic of the puppy right off the ground, I said to myself, self, Marc will love this one and grabbed it for my files.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The minute I saw that pic of the puppy right off the ground, I said to myself, self, Marc will love this one and grabbed it for my files.


True. Want some other puppy pics?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True. Want some other puppy pics?


Sure thing. I could use a half dozen or so if you find the time and thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing. I could use a half dozen or so if you find the time and thanks!


Are these OK?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04KQydlJ-qc

Don, this is for you to get you in the mood to watch some baseball. I am glad to say that I saw many of these players play somewhere in NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog surfs across a pool, a pretty smart walrus and a language question: Why Are Bananas, Nuts, And Crackers The Only Foods That Say ‘Crazy’?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Why Are Bananas, Nuts, And Crackers The Only Foods That Say ‘Crazy’?


????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some freshly brewed OtHD coffee if anyone is interested.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I have some freshly brewed OtHD coffee if anyone is interested.


BT would be nice.

More like spring here so that is nice. Been thinking about a new set of wheels.....so many choices. Hard to know what to look at. Oh well if that is my biggest problem I guess I don’t have any!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BT would be nice.
> 
> More like spring here so that is nice. Been thinking about a new set of wheels.....so many choices. Hard to know what to look at. Oh well if that is my biggest problem I guess I don’t have any!


Get something that will get you down and back to Dalton, GA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, what's this I see? Cat boots? A video to enjoy, if for not only the accents and A Simple Question.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. The strong winds and hard rain caused the lights to flicker most of the day. Safe now to turn on the computer and wish everyone a good Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor posted this picture of deer in her backyard once the rain stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

“Knowing what's right doesn't mean much unless you do what's right.” Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP if you have never seen a dog eating watermelon, you're gonna see it today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP if you have never seen a dog eating watermelon, you're gonna see it today.


Morning, Don. Cute clip with the chocolate Lab eating the slice of watermelon. :lmao:

I liked your pic of Zion National Park, Utah.

Thanks for the mention re the badger in Scotland.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Marc, I know darn well you posted several puppy pics for me here, but try as I might, I cannot find them to resize them and put them in my files. Any change you recall when, or it may be easier to just post them again. Sorry, but it must have been one of my bad days when I did not feel well and I did not save them.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,

The Baby wipes link on SAP was giving me a 403 forbidden error. I did found the article over on good house keeping.

Only mention it because I also saw similar errors a few days ago from a couple of your links.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I know darn well you posted several puppy pics for me here, but try as I might, I cannot find them to resize them and put them in my files. Any change you recall when, or it may be easier to just post them again. Sorry, but it must have been one of my bad days when I did not feel well and I did not save them.


Post #115990

If this does not help, I shall post other puppy pics. I have hundreds.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2krP7HQMGgo


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Post #115990
> 
> If this does not help, I shall post other puppy pics. I have hundreds.


Thank you kind sir, that worked and I gottem!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thank you kind sir, that worked and I gottem!


Good to hear. I have loads more. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, a mix of 'stuff', but most interesting. Check out a truck driver with skill that will astound you. Or how about our video, A Trip Through New York City, an old film of New York City in the year 1911. And if you are a fan of her majesty, 'Queen Elizabeth II At 92: These Photos Document The Making Of Modern History'. Did I mention a puppy too?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cloudy and cool here today. But....the sun is coming and we should hit 80F mid week....summer in spring can it get any better. We were in the high 70s yesterday and had a thunderstorm. Windsor is the only place that I have ever lived that got thunderstorms in the Winter....go figure.

While this might be fodder for another thread, it will be interesting to see the Commonwealth after her majesty passes on. Im thinking Australia, will leave and maybe us...although the evils of the constitution might prevent that.

Hockey season is now over as the Leafs, again, fell in Game 7...so I finally packed my old jersey away. It is so old and ratty I may have to get a new one.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hockey season is now over as the Leafs, again, fell in Game 7...so I finally packed my old jersey away. It is so old and ratty I may have to get a new one.


Perhaps consider a new team as well?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Perhaps consider a new team as well?


Hard to choose, Edmonton maybe. Nah, I'll stay with the Leafs...its hard to change after 67 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hard to choose, Edmonton maybe. Nah, I'll stay with the Leafs...its hard to change after 67 years.


True. Which is why I stick with the Giants, Rangers and Knicks. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Time for some 4PM High Tea. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBHiUnFukGU

A real chuckle. G rated.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/spo...ayoffs-simply-take-too-long/?click=sf_globefb

Rp, I think you would agree, as I do.


----------



## SINC

Morning All, today on SAP a beer is saved, The Sunday Whatzit? and What Are Your Chances Of Seeing A UFO Today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning All, today on SAP a beer is saved, The Sunday Whatzit? andWhat Are Your Chances Of Seeing A UFO Today?


Morning, Don. A nice pic of the 1963 Chevrolet Impala .............. but no puppy pics?????? 

The Whatzit pic looks like someone took the inner frame of a piano and used it as the base of a rather odd shaped table.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. A nice pic of the 1963 Chevrolet Impala .............. but no puppy pics??????
> 
> The Whatzit pic looks like someone took the inner frame of a piano and used it as the base of a rather odd shaped table.


Give the man a round of applause, that is exactly right for the Whatzit guess! :clap:

And never fear, your first puppy pic goes tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Give the man a round of applause, that is exactly right for the Whatzit guess! :clap:
> 
> And never fear, your first puppy pic goes tomorrow.


It was an educated guess in that it looked like a piano frame shape and a glass top.

Puppy pics tomorrow .................. :love2: :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start thinking about what you want for Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Rps

Hi all. Marc I do agree that the season is too long for the NHL. I’ve always wondered why they don’t run series as in baseball. So Toronto comes to Detroit and plays 3 games. It would cut down on travel costs. I also don’t understand why if you have a salary cap you can’t sign as many players as you want as along as you don’t go over the cap.

Don. I had a boss who played and he had one of those setup in his rec room as a stand areound table. Above the ceiling was lowered to be like the top half of a piano...very neat!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi all. Marc I do agree that the season is too long for the NHL. I’ve always wondered why they don’t run series as in baseball. So Toronto comes to Detroit and plays 3 games. It would cut down on travel costs. I also don’t understand why if you have a salary cap you can’t sign as many players as you want as along as you don’t go over the cap.
> 
> Don. I had a boss who played and he had one of those setup in his rec room as a stand areound table. Above the ceiling was lowered to be like the top half of a piano...very neat!


Yes, less games in the regular season for both sports would be an improvement.

An interesting idea of packing as many players as possible under a strict salary cap.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning All, today on SAP a beer is saved, The Sunday Whatzit? and What Are Your Chances Of Seeing A UFO Today?




I'll have to checkout this weeks whatzit later as we're just about to take son and his wife to the BC ferry to go back to their home in Vancouver after a nice short weekend visit.

- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. … …
> 
> The Whatzit pic looks like someone took the inner frame of a piano and used it as the base of a rather odd shaped table.





SINC said:


> Give the man a round of applause, that is exactly right for the Whatzit guess! :clap:
> … …



Much too late here again and yes today's *Whatzit* is definitely a _*Glass Top Piano Harp Coffee Table*_.

Why people seem to do and actually like such stuff I have no idea. Sure not in our home!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> I’ve always wondered why they don’t run series as in baseball.



I'm sure not a sports fan follower but it seems to me that the _*baseball series has also run waaaay toooo long*_ for too many years now.

Gheese. I can recall the excitement of the final playoffs during the first few weeks of September, just after returning to school after the summer holiday break!!!


----------



## pm-r

I just got a SPAM email I'm sure was intended for Marc in case you're actually interested, as summarized below:

*****SPAM***** Item:Music Christmas Dog Plush Toy

Dear Friend,

Have a nice day.

I would like introduce our item 
Christmas Dog Plush 
toy to you reference .hope the below production suit for your 
market.Also,If you have any other inquiry and OEN item ,pls don't forget inform 
me ,thanks.

Here is more information,as 
below:

Item:Music 
Christmas Dog Plush Toy (size:H20cm) 

Price:FOB SHENZHEN 

MOQ:3000pcs 

USD5.00/pc 3000pcs
USD4.80/pc 5000pcs 
USD4.60/pc 10000pcs 

Attachment:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'm sure not a sports fan follower but it seems to me that the _*baseball series has also run waaaay toooo long*_ for too many years now.
> 
> Gheese. I can recall the excitement of the final playoffs during the first few weeks of September, just after returning to school after the summer holiday break!!!


Well, we appear to have different memories Patrick. The world series has always been in October as far back as I recall to October of 1957 when I brought my transister radio to our grade 8 classroom. September and very early October was always, just like it is today, the ALCS and the NLCS series to determine the two teams who would paly in the World Series. The only difference I can recall is fewer teams back then with more games today, but the timing has not changed by more than a couple of weeks. At least that is how I remember it.

I defer to Marc and Rps to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I just got a SPAM email I'm sure was intended for Marc in case you're actually interested, as summarized below:" Patrick, we actually have something like that ........... but can't let Molly or the doxies near it or it would be fluff in minutes. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, we appear to have different memories Patrick. The world series has always been in October as far back as I recall to October of 1957 when I brought my transister radio to our grade 8 classroom. September and very early October was always, just like it is today, the ALCS and the NLCS series to determine the two teams who would paly in the World Series. The only difference I can recall is fewer teams back then with more games today, but the timing has not changed by more than a couple of weeks. At least that is how I remember it.
> 
> I defer to Marc and Rps to correct me if I am wrong.


A very interesting question, Don, re the "Fall Classic". All I know for sure, since it was the first World Series title for my beloved NY Giants, was the four game sweep by the Giants over Cleveland. It went from September 29th to October 2nd. Thus, it was an early birthday gift for me ............ one that I cherished all my life. 

Other than this certainty, my mind is cloudy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet memories ..................

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1954_World_Series


----------



## pm-r

> Well, we appear to have different memories Patrick. The world series has always been in October as far back as I recall to October of 1957 when I brought my transister radio to our grade 8 classroom.



I guess it just seemed like September but sure not later than mid-October.

But I don't even recall them playing through Thanksgiving back then either which seems to be common these days, due to more teams or something, which actually seems to come down to and = more money!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess it just seemed like September but sure not later than mid-October.
> 
> But I don't even recall them playing through Thanksgiving back then either which seems to be common these days, due to more teams or something, which actually seems to come down to and = more money!!!


Sad, but true. More teams, more players, bigger salaries for third-rate players and on and on and on playoff games. Actually, playoff games are interesting in that it is win or go home. Still, a shorter overall season is best for everyone.


----------



## pm-r

BTW: An interesting "fact" on SAP today in the _*This Day in History*_ section.

If you didn't read it but want to know, today is the anniversary of the Frank Slide, April 29, 1903…

But I never knew until reading the source there today that it was a rockslide that buried part of the mining town of *Frank, Northwest Territories*, Canada.

Really, the mining town of _*Frank, Northwest Territories*_, Canada they say… hmmmm…??? Learn something every day eh…


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> BTW: An interesting "fact" on SAP today in the _*This Day in History*_ section.
> 
> If you didn't read it but want to know, today is the anniversary of the Frank Slide, April 29, 1903…
> 
> But I never knew until reading the source there today that it was a rockslide that buried part of the mining town of *Frank, Northwest Territories*, Canada.
> 
> Really, the mining town of _*Frank, Northwest Territories*_, Canada they say… hmmmm…??? Learn something every day eh…


Well, for one thing Alberta did not become a province until 1905, so since the slide took place in 1903, there was no Alberta, at that time. It was part of the Northwest Territories up until 1905 and the description in indeed correct.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a german shepherd has a bad day, a beautiful cover of Go Rest High On That Mountain by a young girl in our video and all about guard donkeys. Did I mention puppies?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a german shepherd has a bad day, a beautiful cover of Go Rest High On That Mountain by a young girl in our video and all about guard donkeys. Did I mention puppies?


Puppies????????????? That is sweet little Clover when she was a pup. We still have her mother, Gracie, here with us, as well as her daughter, Stella. We sent Clover and her son to a loving family in Kamloops, BC, where they are having a grand time together.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, for one thing Alberta did not become a province until 1905, so since the slide took place in 1903, there was no Alberta, at that time. It was part of the Northwest Territories up until 1905 and the description in indeed correct.


I went there just before Deborah and I were married. It is an amazing spot and hard to fathom what happened to all the people on that day. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I went there just before Deborah and I were married. It is an amazing spot and hard to fathom what happened to all the people on that day. :-(


Did you visit the interpretive centre or was it built then?


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, the Fall Classic was indeed in October. Generally the games would end by mid-October, but when the games went from 154 to 162, it extended the season. Also the last few series have run into November....which is way too long.

I did some research since I posted this. In the 60s the series ended by mid October and continued that way until the 70s and 80s when it crept to around October 20 ish,
In the 90s it crept a little more. All this is also based on the number of games. Last year it ended on November 2nd which was the latest I can recall.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did you visit the interpretive centre or was it built then?


Yes, it was there and told this amazing story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Don, the Fall Classic was indeed in October. Generally the games would end by mid-October, but when the games went from 154 to 162, it extended the season. Also the last few series have run into November....which is way too long.
> 
> I did some research since I posted this. In the 60s the series ended by mid October and continued that way until the 70s and 80s when it crept to around October 20 ish,
> In the 90s it crept a little more. All this is also based on the number of games. Last year it ended on November 2nd which was the latest I can recall.


As I mentioned to Don re the "Fall Classic". All I know for sure, since it was the first World Series title for my beloved NY Giants, was the four game sweep by the Giants over Cleveland. It went from September 29th to October 2nd. Thus, it was an early birthday gift for me ............ one that I cherished all my life.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, for one thing Alberta did not become a province until 1905, so since the slide took place in 1903, there was no Alberta, at that time. It was part of the Northwest Territories up until 1905 and the description in indeed correct.




Thanks for the update info Don. That now makes sense but they could have put the info into the description to make things clearer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did you visit the interpretive centre or was it built then?


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aplrNDJEMj0[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a photo tour of Seattle, a video on a hopscotch experiment and go back to bed.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A bit of a downer here today as Gibson has finally filed for Chapter 11 protection. Which only means they will be done soon. The guitar company has struggled for years and their acquisitions have bled them. Also, many people won’t pay the price of a quality instrument accepting cheaper, and in many cases inferior, Asian builds. Like Fender and others the custom shop work can’t sustain them. Too bad really, another retail icon will soon hit the dust. While I am hoping it can survive, they have too much debt and not enough revenue.....Gibson also owned Baldwin Pianos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A bit of a downer here today as Gibson has finally filed for Chapter 11 protection. Which only means they will be done soon. The guitar company has struggled for years and their acquisitions have bled them. Also, many people won’t pay the price of a quality instrument accepting cheaper, and in many cases inferior, Asian builds. Like Fender and others the custom shop work can’t sustain them. Too bad really, another retail icon will soon hit the dust. While I am hoping it can survive, they have too much debt and not enough revenue.....Gibson also owned Baldwin Pianos.


I heard that Gibson was saved from Chapter 11 by selling Baldwin Pianos to Henway Pianos. Henway Pianos, which makes a finer piano than Steinway Piano, is pleased with the merger. Never heard of Henway? What's a Henway, you may ask? The answer ................ wait for it ...................... about two or three pounds. 

Seriously, sorry to hear about Gibson, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the Yankees vs Houston with Verlander pitching. should be a good game. we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a busy edition packed with info beginning with a video on wolves and their return to Yellowstone, a Reader Photo Tour Of Kyoto, a Human Catapult Off Bridge, Apologies for the language, but this is oh so true nowadays and First-Ever Ocean Plastic Cleaner Will Tackle Great Pacific Garbage Patch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That "First-Ever Ocean Plastic Cleaner Will Tackle Great Pacific Garbage Patch" would be great. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot OtHD coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moment in time: The end of Lou Gehrig’s streak

May 2, 1939: "Lou Gehrig left baseball on May 2, 1939, after 2,130 consecutive games played because of a compliment. Along with Babe Ruth, Gehrig defined the New York Yankees of the 1920s and 30s. He was the icepick in the middle of Murderers’ Row. Once he​ became synonymous with reliability – “a Gibraltar in cleats” – people tended to underrate Gehrig’s skill. His career average (.340) would have won him baseball’s batting title seven out of the last eight major-league seasons. At the age of 35, Gehrig began to exhibit symptoms of the fatal neuromuscular illness that would be named for him. He declined rapidly, but lacking a diagnosis, continued to take the field. In the eighth game of the 1939 season, Gehrig caught an easy grounder and flipped it to the pitcher at first. Two teammates came over to slap him on the back and congratulate him for the routine out. “Nice play, big guy,” Gehrig later recalled them saying. That’s when Gehrig knew. He benched himself that afternoon and quit baseball the next day. Three months later, he gave his “luckiest man on the face of the Earth” address. He died a year after that." – Cathal Kelly, Globe and Mail


----------



## SINC

Speaking of streaks, yesterday, May 1, marked the 53rd anniversary of me asking Ann to marry me way back in 1965. Thankfully she said yes and the streak cotinues to this day.


----------



## Rps

Hello all. This would be an interesting debate....maybe more suitable in the Baseball thread, but I would say that Gehrig’s record vs Ripkin’s. Cal played in an era when baseball was becoming more sanitised, he had probably more care with the professional trainers...but he did play in an era of concrete playing surfaces and more games. Gehrig played in a time when the sport was more contact on the base paths, pitchers thought nothing of “high and inside”, and train travel and bus were the modes of transportation. Ripkin’s 2632 vs Gehrig’s 2130...... I think I have to give the nod to Gehrig.....much tougher sport back then.


----------



## Rps

Congrats Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of streaks, yesterday, May 1, marked the 53rd anniversary of me asking Ann to marry me way back in 1965. Thankfully she said yes and the streak cotinues to this day.


:clap::love2::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hello all. This would be an interesting debate....maybe more suitable in the Baseball thread, but I would say that Gehrig’s record vs Ripkin’s. Cal played in an era when baseball was becoming more sanitised, he had probably more care with the professional trainers...but he did play in an era of concrete playing surfaces and more games. Gehrig played in a time when the sport was more contact on the base paths, pitchers thought nothing of “high and inside”, and train travel and bus were the modes of transportation. Ripkin’s 2632 vs Gehrig’s 2130...... I think I have to give the nod to Gehrig.....much tougher sport back then.


I fully agree, Rp. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

> Never heard of Henway? What's a Henway, you may ask? The answer ................ wait for it ...................... about two or three pounds.



Great, thanks Marc… :lmao: :lmao: :clap:


----------



## pm-r

> Speaking of streaks, yesterday, May 1, marked the 53rd anniversary of me _*asking Ann to marry me*_ way back in 1965./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> And I gather you got married a bit later and you'll be able to celebrate your wedding anniversary soon. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Great, thanks Marc… :lmao: :lmao: :clap:


That's an old Jewish Vaudeville joke, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia hopes to raise cultural awareness with new Gaelic licence plate | CBC News

Don, this may be of interest to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Burns: Do you like to love? 
Allen: No.

Burns: Like to kiss?

Allen: No.

Burns: What do you like?

Allen: Lamb chops.

Burns: Lamb chops. Could you eat two big lamb chops alone?

Allen: Alone? Oh, no, not alone. With potatoes I could.


----------



## Dr.G.

One early winter morning, Rabbi Bloom was walking beside the canal when he saw a dog in the water, trying hard to stay afloat. It looked so sad and exhausted that Rabbi Bloom jumped in, and after a struggle, managed to bring it out alive.


A passer-by who saw this remarked, "That was very brave of you! You must love animals; are you a vet?"
Rabbi Bloom replied, "And vhat did you expect? Of course I'm a–vet! I'm a–freezing cold as vell!"


----------



## Dr.G.

A boy comes home from school and tells his mother he got a part in the school play.
"That's wonderful!" says the mother, "Which part?"
"The part of a Jewish husband," says the boy, proudly.
Frowning, the mother says, "Go back and tell them you want a speaking role!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Kvetch means "to complain" in Yiddish.

A Jewish man in a hospital tells the doctor he wants to be transferred to a different hospital. 
The doctor says "What's wrong? Is it the food?" 
"No, the food is fine. I can't kvetch." 
"Is it the room?" 
"No, the room is fine. I can't kvetch." 
"Is it the staff?" 
"No, everyone on the staff is fine. I can't kvetch." 
"Then why do you want to be transferred?" 
"I can't kvetch!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Speaking of streaks, yesterday, May 1, marked the 53rd anniversary of me _*asking Ann to marry me*_ way back in 1965./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> And I gather you got married a bit later and you'll be able to celebrate your wedding anniversary soon. :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> October 8 will mark 53 years.
Click to expand...


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an optical illuson dance, how to drink a beer and Secrets To Inner Peace.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> pm-r said:
> 
> 
> 
> October 8 will mark 53 years.
> 
> 
> 
> :clap::clap::clap:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> pm-r said:
> 
> 
> 
> October 8 will mark 53 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely got a good deal and a very forgiving and understanding wife.
> 
> Congratulations on remembering your engagement anniversary,
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a close up look at a bison, a great version of 16 Tons in our video and The Private Hell Of An Adult Picky Eater.


----------



## SINC

When I tried to post an attachment in a thread this morning, I got a notice tht my quota was entirely used. This happened to me about 10 years ago and I had to delete many pages to free up space. Today I deleted about 18 months from back in 2008, 2009 and half of 2010 to once gain be able to post illustrations. Anyone else ever have to do this?


----------



## Dr.G.

Same to you, Don. I wished my wife a happy May the 4th, but she did not get the gag.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get some fresh May the 4th coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and very very windy here.

Don something for SAP maybe?

Can you tell which countries are missing from the map? - BBC News


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look back at a Candid Camera video from the past.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and very very windy here.
> 
> Don something for SAP maybe?
> 
> Can you tell which countries are missing from the map? - BBC News


Yep and thanks Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look back at a Candid Camera video from the past.


Sadly, my students never reacted like that in all the years I have been teaching, Don. 

Puppies! Ya Gotta Love 'Em .............. of course ............... they are doxie pups. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing ........... with a special new BT blend just for Rp. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look back at a Candid Camera video from the past.


I wonder if that Candid Camera item would be acceptable today given the PC climate, especially dealing with anything sexual? Still, it was interesting seeing all of their initial reactions once the male or female teacher left the room.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops again. Postings keep duplicating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and very very windy here.
> 
> Don something for SAP maybe?
> 
> Can you tell which countries are missing from the map? - BBC News


An interesting quiz, Rp. I got 10 out of 10, but had to look closely at a few of them.


----------



## Rps

Morning all..... did I hear BT coffee? Great three cups please! Very windy here yesterday, winds up to 110kms, power out for many, especially in the downtown core which is weird ... we were okay were we live however.

I thought the quiz was quite good..I got 8 out of 10.....my eyes aren’t as good as they used to be. But it was interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all..... did I hear BT coffee? Great three cups please! Very windy here yesterday, winds up to 110kms, power out for many, especially in the downtown core which is weird ... we were okay were we live however.
> 
> I thought the quiz was quite good..I got 8 out of 10.....my eyes aren’t as good as they used to be. But it was interesting.


3 cups??? Coming right up. 

Strong winds in ON according to the Weather Network. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished mowing the lawn. Now, it's time to sit back ........ have a beer ....... and wait for the 3:10PM to Yuma train to zip on by.


----------



## Dr.G.

“Success is not final; failure is not fatal: It is the courage to continue that counts.” — Winston S. Churchill


----------



## Dr.G.

" Hope inspires the good to reveal itself." Emily Dickinson


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch and coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit that may be difficult, a dog who loves to shake a paw and back to the fifties in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Our doxies don't shake paws  , but I recall playing snakes and ladders as a child.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here today. Today is lawn day, so mowing the lawn is in order.

Don. Today’s Whatzit reminds me of the clamp fixtures we used when I was.....wait for it....hairdressing school. We would put the clamp on our work station and then place a very large doll’s head on it to practice hair styling....we were allowed to practice on humans u TIL much later in our studies.


----------



## SINC

Well Rp, you are exactly right. That is the correct answer. Congrats!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cooler here today. Today is lawn day, so mowing the lawn is in order.


Was able to mow the lawn yesterday afternoon. I was amazed at how green and lush the lawn got in only a week. Good luck with your task. Do you have much to mow?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don. Today’s Whatzit reminds me of the clamp fixtures we used when I was.....wait for it....hairdressing school. We would put the clamp on our work station and then place a very large doll’s head on it to practice hair styling....we were allowed to practice on humans u TIL much later in our studies.



:clap::clap::clap::clap:

That is a great correct speculation, Rp. When were you in hairdressing school? Kudos mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> That is a great correct speculation, Rp. When were you in hairdressing school? Kudos mon ami.


Hi Marc, I was a student of The Career School of Hairdressing in Oshawa during my grade 11year. I thought I’d get a trade, but it wasn’t for me.


----------



## Rps

Quote of the day.....

If Borg’s parents hadn’t liked the name, he might never have been Bjorn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I was a student of The Career School of Hairdressing in Oshawa during my grade 11year. I thought I’d get a trade, but it wasn’t for me.


Well, the teaching profession gained due to your expertise. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Quote of the day.....
> 
> If Borg’s parents hadn’t liked the name, he might never have been Bjorn.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Quote of the day.....
> 
> If Borg’s parents hadn’t liked the name, he might never have been Bjorn.


Perhaps he would have been assimilated?


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, tody on SAP Joe Mauer using his spidey senses to catch a ball and will you try deep fried coca-cola in our video?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all, tody on SAP Joe Mauer using his spidey senses to catch a ball and will you try deep fried coca-cola in our video?


Morning, Don. That was quite the rebound catch by Mauer. Wonder how he saw it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh hot coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The SF Giants keep losing their starting pitchers to injuries. This might not be their year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got SAP up a wee bit late today with a music video that will surprise you at that location and a tiger on thin ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Forgot to come on to The Shang thread to get the coffee brewing. It has been a busy first couple of days teaching online. My students are all over Canada.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at when to shower, a guy hurts himself in our gif and LA's $500 Million Mega-House in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shower at night??????????? Not me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Shower at night??????????? Not me.


Me neither, but Ann does so never a line up at our place.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me neither, but Ann does so never a line up at our place.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Bye bye vanilla ice cream? Key ingredient's price now 'rather astronomical' | CBC News

My favorite flavor.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bye bye vanilla ice cream? Key ingredient's price now 'rather astronomical' | CBC News
> 
> My favorite flavor.


Mine too and to think vanilla was always the base price cone. All others were more costly from my earliest memories of the early 1950s.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a bobcat who made a surprise visit to the back yard of a SAP regular reader and they managed to capture pics of the big cat. And don't miss today's video of a special waterfall and road in Nepal.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mine too and to think vanilla was always the base price cone. All others were more costly from my earliest memories of the early 1950s.


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing.

Don, that was quite the "visitor" in that Calgary home.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at Goldfinches, the best wiper blades to use on your car and a baseball tale for Marc and Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look at Goldfinches, the best wiper blades to use on your car and a baseball tale for Marc and Rp.


"You're pitching on Friday." :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Marc, a little something for your Giants.....

Why are the Giants not going to play anymore baseball games at night? 

Fan: Good question. Why are they?

Because bats are nocturnal!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, a little something for your Giants.....
> 
> Why are the Giants not going to play anymore baseball games at night?
> 
> Fan: Good question. Why are they?
> 
> Because bats are nocturnal!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, a little something for your Giants.....
> 
> Why are the Giants not going to play anymore baseball games at night?
> 
> Fan: Good question. Why are they?
> 
> Because bats are nocturnal!


When does royalty watch a baseball game?

Whenever they please?

When it is a knight game!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning All, today on SAP a video of a hambone slap and small town Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning All, today on SAP a video of a hambone slap and small town Canada.


Morning, Don. That was quite the "hambone" slapping video. :clap:

Lunenburg, NS did not make the small town Canada list, but Mahone Bay, just 10 minutes from us, did. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Very wet here today and COLD......we dropped about 22f from the prior days wow! Well I finally pushed the button on my car purchase...just waiting for it to arrive and do a final test drive.....I guess I’m broke again!

Marc, strange the Phillies sent down their only leftie to the minors. They have no left hand pitchers...strange. Maybe the Giants could option him as they need a little help with their arms. 3 of my teams are where they should be but I am really disappointed in The Padres......thought they would be better...not saying they’re done but getting down the double digits is tough to recover. In the baseball thread I will be commenting on the no-hitters recently. The article in the Washington Post is quite good which I am quoting, as well as research from my SABR buddies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Very wet here today and COLD......we dropped about 22f from the prior days wow! Well I finally pushed the button on my car purchase...just waiting for it to arrive and do a final test drive.....I guess I’m broke again!
> 
> Marc, strange the Phillies sent down their only leftie to the minors. They have no left hand pitchers...strange. Maybe the Giants could option him as they need a little help with their arms. 3 of my teams are where they should be but I am really disappointed in The Padres......thought they would be better...not saying they’re done but getting down the double digits is tough to recover. In the baseball thread I will be commenting on the no-hitters recently. The article in the Washington Post is quite good which I am quoting, as well as research from my SABR buddies.


Sunny and a cool 14C here this afternoon. That will be our high for the day I fear.

So, what car did you select? Purchase or lease?

The Giants need pitching help with two of their pre-season starters now on the DL.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I bought a Chevy Volt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 86273
> Hi Marc, I bought a Chevy Volt.


Sweet. :love2: One of the best hybrids on the market. Enjoy the ride down to Dalton, GA ............... someday soon. Bon voyage. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sweet. :love2: One of the best hybrids on the market. Enjoy the ride down to Dalton, GA ............... someday soon. Bon voyage. Paix, mon ami.


Yup, can’t wait. I drive a Buick and the new ride is just a comfortable. The sucker is quick too. I had a 300C before the Buick...boy could it go...but drained the gas tank. I actually think the Volt is almost as quick....but hits 42mpg and with the battery mode 102 e-mpg. So when in Windsor will never use the gas tank. It has far and away more electronic toys than my Buick.....I think I could launch missles from the thing. Not really a hi-tech guy .... but you buy what your resale expects when it comes to cars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, can’t wait. I drive a Buick and the new ride is just a comfortable. The sucker is quick too. I had a 300C before the Buick...boy could it go...but drained the gas tank. I actually think the Volt is almost as quick....but hits 42mpg and with the battery mode 102 e-mpg. So when in Windsor will never use the gas tank. It has far and away more electronic toys than my Buick.....I think I could launch missles from the thing. Not really a hi-tech guy .... but you buy what your resale expects when it comes to cars.


Valid points, mon ami. Wonder what effects the Windsor heat and humidity in the summer will have upon the gas and e-milage?


----------



## SINC

Yer a brave man buyin' an electric Rp, good luck with it.

Out here I would never touch one. The distances I do in a day require gas and 'sides, no damn place to charge anything along the way in small town western Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yer a brave man buyin' an electric Rp, good luck with it.
> 
> Out here I would never touch one. The distances I do in a day require gas and 'sides, no damn place to charge anything along the way in small town western Canada.


I would wonder about the air conditioning in the summer and heater in the winter. Still, I assume that could be done via regular gas engine power. There are a few electric stations here in Lunenburg County, but none closer than 15 minutes from where I live.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yer a brave man buyin' an electric Rp, good luck with it.
> 
> Out here I would never touch one. The distances I do in a day require gas and 'sides, no damn place to charge anything along the way in small town western Canada.


No worries here Don as it is duel powered, electric and gas. It’s range is about 700 miles. As for Marc’s question about high heat and cold winter my neighbour has a Tesla and he does notice a little drop but his is only electric powered.


----------



## pm-r

> Yer a brave man buyin' an electric Rp, good luck with it.



I'd say he's a smart fellow, especially for the driving that he'll most likely be doing in his area, and besides, he wasn't like some of the dummies who purchased a pure electric car, as the Volt has a decent gas engine that can get it a long distance. 

Well, at least as long as it was kept partially full. No sense using battery to transport a full tank of gasoline and all its weight all over the place. 

I'll bet Rps won't be caught up like these owners:


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I'd say he's a smart fellow, especially for the driving that he'll most likely be doing in his area, and besides, he wasn't like some of the dummies who purchased a pure electric car, as the Volt has a decent gas engine that can get it a long distance.
> 
> Well, at least as long as it was kept partially full. No sense using battery to transport a full tank of gasoline and all its weight all over the place.
> 
> I'll bet Rps won't be caught up like these owners:


Very true. While in town it will be solely electric, out of town gas. It has paddles for brake regen and it is amazing how many more kms you can squeeze out of the thing. However it will take some adjustment that is for sure, but it is very very comfortable and has all the safe toys....even self parking...not sure about that but you know I’m gonna try it. Funny with self park...it will park, but won’t get you out of the spot...go figure.


----------



## pm-r

> Funny with self park...it will park, but won’t get you out of the spot...go figure.



That's funny, well, as long as one isn't trapped in a small spot, and I didn't know it was only a one way maneuver — in but not out!!!


Edit:

Will yours be able to do something similar to this?
_*Watch a self-driving Chevy Bolt, codenamed ‘Albatross,’ cruise through San Francisco*_
https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/8/14550620/gm-chevy-bolt-self-driving-car-san-francisco-video


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> No worries here Don as it is duel powered, electric and gas. It’s range is about 700 miles. As for Marc’s question about high heat and cold winter my neighbour has a Tesla and he does notice a little drop but his is only electric powered.


Well, that sure represents no benefit to me that I can see. A trip to the airport and back to pick up someone is 53 km one way from home, so with electric is out of range at the "maybe 85 km range" GM claims. And then I need over 13 hours to charge it? What's the point of having electric with no real range? I consider real range 400 km minimum. Waste of the extra $$ for the electric in my case for sure. Might as well stick to gas and save the wasted $$ on electric tech. Even my 84 Buick V-8 will get me 700 km on a 88 litre tank. And my gas guzzling motor home will get me 1,000 km on 250 litres.


----------



## pm-r

> Well, that sure represents no benefit to me that I can see.


I'm not an electric/hybrid vehicle fan by a long shot, but maybe this can help explain things:

_The Chevy Volt is a series electric – gasoline plug-in hybrid vehicle, also known as an extended range – electric vehicle (ER-EV)._



> The Chevrolet Volt is a battery powered electric car with an on board gasoline generator. You can plug it into your home outlet to charge it. The Volt will drive roughly 40 miles on a charge (updated 1/12/2011: I have been getting between 28 worse case to 43 best case miles per charge). Once you run low on batteries, the on board gasoline generator will automatically turn on (much like a generator at home does when your power is out). The on board generator has enough power to keep your car running just like it was running straight off the battery.
> 
> What this means is that if you drive less than 40 miles a day, you can drive completely electrically without using a drop of gasoline! If however you need to go on a longer trip – there are no range limitations to the Chevy Volt as it can run indefinitely on the gasoline generator (though you would not be taking full advantage of the car’s unique technology if you never plug it in!


http://www.mychevroletvolt.com/chevy-volt-guide/chevy-volt-basics


PS: I've never been to Windsor, but just came back from a trip to Okotoks Alberta, and people there think nothing of driving 40 miles the grocery or liquor store it seems. I'm guessing the Edmonton area Albertans are about the same. And a huge percentage seem to drive trucks and vans, and BIG ones at that!!! ;-)




- Patrick

======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit may prove more difficult than it seems.


----------



## SINC

Ran across this shot of the Three Stooges. these guys made me laugh as a kid at the Saturday matinee movies we attended, almost always a short befor the main movie. This shows them both in and out of character and they look pretty much like normal guys in real life.


----------



## SINC

The best days of my life were spent in the arms of another man's wife.

Thanks Mom! And you too Dad.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ran across this shot of the Three Stooges. these guys made me laugh as a kid at the Saturday matinee movies we attended, almost always a short befor the main movie. This shows them both in and out of character and they look pretty much like normal guys in real life.


:lmao::clap::lmao: Loved their antics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start thinking about Sunday Brunch. However, first comes coffee.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit may prove more difficult than it seems.


Morning all. 

Don today’s Whatzit....... is it used in a photo lab?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Don today’s Whatzit....... is it used in a photo lab?


Rp, I thought it was something to hold up pictures that were being developed in chemicals, but thought it was too wild a guess ............... and being an ear ring was too easy a guess. We shall see.

Care for some freshly brewed BT coffee?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Don today’s Whatzit....... is it used in a photo lab?


Nope, nothing to do with photography Rp.



Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I thought it was something to hold up pictures that were being developed in chemicals, but thought it was too wild a guess ............... and being an ear ring was too easy a guess. We shall see.
> 
> Care for some freshly brewed BT coffee?


Nor it is not men's fashions either, Marc.

It does however, involve men's grooming as a hint for you.


----------



## Rps

Don, my wife wonders if they are us3d to wax moustaches?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, nothing to do with photography Rp.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor it is not men's fashions either, Marc.
> 
> It does however, involve men's grooming as a hint for you.


Now, had you said dog grooming, I would say it was something to keep the hair of a lhasa apso up. Please tell me that this is not used for a "man bun" or a beard "bun". Both look silly, at least in my opinion.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Now, had you said dog grooming, I would say it was something to keep the hair of a lhasa apso up. Please tell me that this is not used for a "man bun" or a beard "bun". Both look silly, at least in my opinion.


Not to worry about beard buns. Closely related though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not to worry about beard buns. Closely related though.


Might it be something used when one shaves or trims a beard?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

sinc said:


> the best days of my life were spent in the arms of another man's wife.
> 
> Thanks mom! And you too dad.



+1.


----------



## pm-r

> Not to worry about beard buns. Closely related though.



That's enough to really guarantee that I'm right out of here with anything even close to do with such a related topic thanks!!! 

Yuk and gross!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be something used when one shaves or trims a beard?


Now you are on the right track, answer is on SAP today.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our first rodeo pics of the year, a talented bass player in our video and the Whatzit? answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now you are on the right track, answer is on SAP today.


A blade sharpener??????????? Who would have "thunk it"?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I start to read the overnight postings of my students. Later .......


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yeah, that stumped me too. I cannot imagine holding a razor blade in your fingers and drawing it through a sharpener as shown on the pic. I would be concerned for my finger in that case.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yeah, that stumped me too. I cannot imagine holding a razor blade in your fingers and drawing it through a sharpener as shown on the pic. I would be concerned for my finger in that case.


XX)

Agreed.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yeah, that stumped me too. I cannot imagine holding a razor blade in your fingers and drawing it through a sharpener as shown on the pic. I would be concerned for my finger in that case.



+1. Agreed!!

I was rather surprised to see that package illustration as I thought they were designed more for use on a straight razor.

And "butterfly razor"???, hmmm…???…out here they were known as and usually called "adjustable safety razors".

And many used the inside of a straight sided glass to keep a good edge on the those Gillette "butterfly" type blades.
A Complete Reference: Vintage Gillette Adjustable Safety Razors

I guess all my old shaving stuff is at the back of a drawer or in some storage box as I've been bearded for 40+ years now.


----------



## Rps

Marc, Don, Patrick, a little something to watch the big game maybe..... was thinking it might be suitable for the foodies in SAP Don.

https://youtu.be/2RINdI6fXBY


----------



## pm-r

> I cannot imagine holding a razor blade in your fingers and drawing it through a sharpener as shown on the pic. I would be concerned for my finger in that case


It seems that the Kenberry Co. packaging and selling of that device was a bit of a scam and they were actually originally just sold for use with straight razors.

From: (the text is copied and pasted below as it's often blocked at the strange working site)
Owner toys around with gadgetâ€™s real purpose | Doug Smith | QCtimes.com | qctimes.com



> What might look like a child’s marble toy was actually manufactured beginning in the early-1930s as a razor blade sharpener.
> CONTRIBUTED PHOTO
> 
> Doug: This is something I played with as a child. The marbles are loose and can come out. I really couldn’t ever figure out what it was supposed to be or do. Have you ever seen one like it before?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Roselyn F.
> 
> Dear Roselyn: Two marbles held together with a metal wire. Boy, what you kids wouldn’t find delight in back in the good ol’ days! But on a rainy day, it beats pushing a wooden wheel around the yard with a stick.
> 
> Yes, I have seen these on occasion. And, like you, I never could quite figure out their purpose. I suppose they could be used for displaying a small marble collection.
> 
> At first glance, it appears to be a toy, perhaps similar to those knuckle-busting delights of the ‘60s and ‘70s called “Clackers,” “Knockers” or “Click Clacks.” Between my Clackers, Lawn Darts and A.C. Gilbert Atomic Energy Laboratory, it seemed like the government couldn’t wait to ban all of my favorite toys. At any rate, I’m sure this little gizmo kept you busy trying to make some sense of it. Through it all and after all these years, it’s encouraging to see that you never lost your marbles.
> 
> Well, what you have, or what it typically is purported to be, is a straight-razor sharpener. Thank goodness that of the two, your parents sent you off to play with the sharpener.
> 
> 
> Pause
> Current Time 0:00
> /
> Duration Time 0:00
> Stream TypeLIVE
> Loaded: 0%Progress: 0%0:00
> Fullscreen
> 00:00
> Mute
> I’ve heard stories of how itinerant salesmen would come to a town and demonstrate this wondrous, inexpensive and simple-to-use device. The blade of a straight razor, kitchen knife or scissors would repeatedly be drawn between the glass balls, which functioned similar to honing stones, to produce a razor-sharp cutting edge. Thousands were sold over the years, and, fortuitously, the marble pairs came in various colors, which provides purpose to those who would collect them today.
> 
> There was one minor issue, though. It didn’t work, even in theory. As the blade contacts the glass balls and pushes them apart ever so slightly, they, in turn, contact the side or bevel of the blade rather than the cutting edge. The only thing these marbles are going to produce is a shiny, burr-free surface on the face of the blade!
> 
> And so goes the oft-repeated, bemusing tale regarding this thing’s checkered past. It’s rather perplexing to me, however, because this thingamajig never was meant for straight razors or knives, but rather for razor blades. Manufactured by the Kenberry Co. beginning in the early-1930s, there was, by simply drawing the very thin blade between the balls very lightly three or four times, some efficacy in sharpening and extending its life. Though it arguably didn't sharpen the blade, but rather realigned its damaged edge, the effect in the end was similar, i.e., a man could get more shaves per blade.
> 
> Ironically, the big selling point of the safety razor in the first place was its inexpensive, disposable blades. Nonetheless, there were plenty of skinflints, like yours truly, who were more than willing to invest a little money in a tool and a little time in a routine just to save a penny, especially during the waning days of the Great Depression and later during World War II when raw material shortages led to rationing.
> 
> Today, it appears the single-blade razors are making a comeback. Unfortunately, although this sharpener worked to a point on the old carbon steel blades of the previous century, the new stainless-steel blades are polymer-coated, making sharpening impossible.
> 
> Although this once-practical implement occupied a prominent spot in the medicine cabinet, technology has deposed it to a perfectly purposeless curiosity of a bygone era. They typically sell for only $5-$10 and make a splendid, if not puzzling, little toy for the grandkids.
> 
> Contact Doug Smith with your collectibles questions by emailing him at [email protected] or visiting his website, DougsQCCollectibles.com. Comment on this column at qctimes.com.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, Don, Patrick, a little something to watch the big game maybe..... was thinking it might be suitable for the foodies in SAP Don.
> 
> https://youtu.be/2RINdI6fXBY


Looks interesting, Rp. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Marc, Don, Patrick, a little something to watch the big game maybe..... was thinking it might be suitable for the foodies in SAP Don.
> 
> https://youtu.be/2RINdI6fXBY



Quite neat and the filling choices could be endless, but not sure what pastry type is being used.

Thanks, even if we don't watch much sports stuff. Nice for a light snack/dinner on the deck on a warm evening.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Quite neat and the filling choices could be endless, but not sure what pastry type is being used.
> 
> Thanks, even if we don't watch much sports stuff. Nice for a light snack/dinner on the deck on a warm evening.


Hi Patrick, it’s the pre made pie crust you get in stores. I’m thinking you could also use the Pillbury Roll dough as well. But you are right, the combinations are endless:

1 Tuna Melt
2 Peanut butter and jam
3 Sushi

Let the choices begin...


----------



## pm-r

Forget #3 sushi please, thanks!!!

I really don't appreciate uncooked worms in my food.

But a spoonful of sausage meat would do quite well. Maybe some sliced shrimp or prawns…

I'm also thinking that would be a great way to makeup some custom shaped wontons rather than folding and "gluing"…


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, it’s the pre made pie crust you get in stores. I’m thinking you could also use the Pillbury Roll dough as well. But you are right, the combinations are endless:
> 
> 1 Tuna Melt
> 2 Peanut butter and jam
> 3 Sushi
> 
> Let the choices begin...


#1 and #2 .......... :love2: :love2:
#3 = XX)tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> #1 and #2 .......... :love2: :love2:
> #3 = XX)tptptptp


Yep, agreed. Would not touch sushi, even with my 11 foot pole.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP one big wave in our video, a new twist on a shower bar and Eight Cold Cases That Could Be Cracked by DNA and Genealogy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, agreed. Would not touch sushi, even with my 11 foot pole.


11 Feet??? That close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 11 Feet??? That close.


I actually keep an eleven foot pole in my garage that hangs on the wall of the 12 foot wide building. I get asked many times what that pole is for. I simply tell those who ask it is my eleven foot pole that I use for things I would not touch with a ten foot pole. I can provide a pic for proof if necessary.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I actually keep an eleven foot pole in my garage that hangs on the wall of the 12 foot wide building. I get asked many times what that pole is for. I simply tell those who ask it is my eleven foot pole that I use for things I would not touch with a ten foot pole. I can provide a pic for proof if necessary.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Mr Bean is up to his old tricks in the park, chimps in sync and The Owl Thieves Of Sweden.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP Mr Bean is up to his old tricks in the park, chimps in sync and The Owl Thieves Of Sweden.


I like Mr. Bean's form of comedy. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g8fE_o1ASc&feature=youtu.be

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...-laurel-debate.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur


I hear Laurel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all in the morning for some coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look back at Paul Anka back in 1959, a puppy learning to run and the size of a blue whale.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look back at Paul Anka back in 1959, a puppy learning to run and the size of a blue whale.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee ........... and birthday cake. It was five years ago today that Gracie had her one and only litter. All six pups are doing well, and we have Gracie here with us today, as well as her grand-daughter, Stella. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look back at Paul Anka back in 1959, a puppy learning to run and the size of a blue whale.


Sweet puppy clip, Don . Reminds me of how Molly runs even today. :lmao:

The SAP map moved me from Lunenburg to Bridgewater, NS.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sweet puppy clip, Don . Reminds me of how Molly runs even today. :lmao:
> 
> The SAP map moved me from Lunenburg to Bridgewater, NS.


Yeah, not in my control and it does that to me as well. Sometimes I am in Edmonton rather than SA. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, not in my control and it does that to me as well. Sometimes I am in Edmonton rather than SA. Go figure.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

High-dose flu vaccine coming for seniors in care this fall | CBC News

Interesting. The flu hit many here in NS, but Deborah and I lucked out and did not get sick short of our once-a-winter cold.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> High-dose flu vaccine coming for seniors in care this fall | CBC News
> 
> Interesting. The flu hit many here in NS, but Deborah and I lucked out and did not get sick short of our once-a-winter cold.




My eldest son in Whitehorse has been fighting off the cold/flu as was my senior cousin last week and now my wife's been hit with flulike symptoms.

Not good for either old or the younger generation.

We thought the flu season was over for most parts of Canada.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yeah, not in my control and it does that to me as well. Sometimes I am in Edmonton rather than SA. Go figure.



Yup, it all depends on area traffic and hopefully how your ISP servers may shift things around and help share the load.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My eldest son in Whitehorse has been fighting off the cold/flu as was my senior cousin last week and now my wife's been hit with flulike symptoms.
> 
> Not good for either old or the younger generation.
> 
> We thought the flu season was over for most parts of Canada.


It seems to be over here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, got an early start on a very busy SAP just after midnight and it is now up. A look at a very unique store in our county, some eye popping furniture ideas in our video and 20 Of The Tastiest, Fanciest And Most Bizarre Royal Wedding Souvenirs.

Did I mention the puppy? Yeah, there's a puppy too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, got an early start on a very busy SAP just after midnight and it is now up. A look at a very unique store in our county, some eye popping furniture ideas in our video and 20 Of The Tastiest, Fanciest And Most Bizarre Royal Wedding Souvenirs.
> 
> Did I mention the puppy? Yeah, there's a puppy too.


Great pics of Johnny's Store. Love those sorts of stores. As for the puppy pic ..................... :love2: Such sweet eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a trip back nearly 40 years to the Blues Bros movie in our video, a mom wakes a sleeping kid and a pic of a future Prime Minister courtesy of Rp.


----------



## SINC

The leaves on our trees broke out yesterday afternoon as spring is here and with our heat this week will be fully out in a couple more days. Ditto for the lilac tree.

Meanwhile our tomato plants on the rear deck are looking healthy and even have a couple of blooms on the beefstake plant at rear.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The leaves on our trees broke out yesterday afternoon as spring is here and with our heat this week will be fully out in a couple more days. Ditto for the lilac tree.
> 
> Meanwhile our tomato plants on the rear deck are looking healthy and even have a couple of blooms on the beefstake plant at rear.


Good looking tomato plants, Don. I have mine inside due to all the winds we have been having. It is warm enough for them to be outside, but they are growing strong inside by not having to combat the wind. It has been a fairly dry and windy May so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## pm-r

> Great pics of Johnny's Store. Love those sorts of stores.



Yeah, and sure a lot better than what shows at Google Maps that even has Johnny's Store marked as a point of interest and some photos of the inside, but not many.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah, and sure a lot better than what shows at Google Maps that even has Johnny's Store marked as a point of interest and some photos of the inside, but not many.


True. It is what is inside the stores like these that make them interesting. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good looking tomato plants, Don. I have mine inside due to all the winds we have been having. It is warm enough for them to be outside, but they are growing strong inside by not having to combat the wind. It has been a fairly dry and windy May so far.


Yeah, the wind has been awful here too and it is a cold wind again today, but I left the tomatoes out anyway. Now the second plant in the far holder with two plants has sprouted some yellow flowers two in the past 24 hours. Those are small toms, others are beefsteak.


----------



## pm-r

> Yeah, the wind has been awful here too and it is a cold wind again today, but I left the tomatoes out anyway



I was always led to believe that a good breeze or wind was beneficial to controlling the whitefly invasion that can be the scourge of the tomato plant:
https://www.almanac.com/pest/whiteflies


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of pouring rain pounding against the windows. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but I could start some coffee brewing. Later .......


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a rodeo set by Al Popil, How To Make McDonald's Chicken McNuggets At Home and a Letter To God.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That "Magnet Collision In Slow Motion" clip was amazing to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting close to Sunday Brunch time. Any special requests?


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Cool and wet here. Got to say the Whatzit has me stumped..... some sort of fire alarm piece?.... dumb guess I know but haven’t a clue.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a rodeo set by Al Popil, How To Make McDonald's Chicken McNuggets At Home and a Letter To God.



And also stumped a bit on what today's Whatzit is exactly.

It seems to be some sort of a _*no-socket electronics glass tube*_, possibly to mimic a Tungar bulb or similar.

But odd that it doesn't seem to have any socket or holder to hold it in place.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just after I posted asking for requests for Sunday Brunch, the power went off here in Lunenburg. Just came back on about 30 minutes ago. Strong winds and heavy rain did something to a major transformer. Still, it was a quiet day once the rain stopped.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Just after I posted asking for requests for Sunday Brunch, the power went off here in Lunenburg. Just came back on about 30 minutes ago. Strong winds and heavy rain did something to a major transformer. Still, it was a quiet day once the rain stopped.


Welcome to Windsor!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Welcome to Windsor!:lmao::lmao:


Well, at least we don't get the summer humidity that you do. XX)


----------



## SINC

Morning all, up late with SAP which today features an old Tom Jonews clip with him dancing up a storm, the Whatzit answer and a cockatoo takes a ride. Did I mention puppies? Yep, them too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, up late with SAP which today features an old Tom Jonews clip with him dancing up a storm, the Whatzit answer and a cockatoo takes a ride. Did I mention puppies? Yep, them too.


Puppies?????????? Gracie, Bridget and Toots. :love2: :love2: :love2: They were all born yesterday, 11 years ago, and all are going strong. Deborah will be showing Gracie in the local Lunenburg Dog Show in June as a veteran.


----------



## Rps

Hello all. Just in case some of us feel old.......check this out.

Don might be great for SAP

https://youtu.be/JLel724qz3g


----------



## Rps

Puppies you say...time for a Guinness


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, up late with SAP which today features an old Tom Jonews clip with him dancing up a storm, _*the Whatzit answer*_ and a cockatoo takes a ride. Did I mention puppies? Yep, them too.



Hmmm…??? I guess my Whatzit suggestion wasn't close or accurate enough, but I must say I don't know many that have actually seen a dental x-ray machine pulled apart or the actual tube displayed. 

BTW: Many may have seen a Tungar type bulb if they ever peaked inside an old bank-battery charger when it wasn't humming and buzzing away. 




pm-r said:


> And also stumped a bit on what today's Whatzit is exactly.
> 
> It seems to be some sort of a _*no-socket electronics glass tube*_, possibly to mimic a Tungar bulb or similar.
> 
> But odd that it doesn't seem to have any socket or holder to hold it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 86409
> 
> 
> Puppies you say...time for a Guinness


:love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am stiff from gardening. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Quick Quip to make you think, a smart dog climbs a fence and don't look down The Lions Back in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Quick Quip to make you think, a smart dog climbs a fence and don't look down The Lions Back in our video.


What, no puppy pics????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


Morning all. Wet and cool here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Wet and cool here today.


Morning, Rp. I best get you some hot BT coffee today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. I best get you some hot BT coffee today. Enjoy.


I could sure use some....maybe 3.

I was initially going to write off my Padres choice, but that is one weird division...now they are only 5 out...a series and a half if you will. Should be interesting.

From my perspective, I think the Jays are done. I know it’s early, but they seem to be not very deep in pitching. I also don’t like Shapiro. I know Cleveland is riding high but I just wonder how much of that was him. He has always seemed to me to be too profit oriented.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> What, no puppy pics????????????



Some of us need a break Marc!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

At the current price of $1.38.9 per litre my new wheels sips no gas and only $1.10 a fill up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I could sure use some....maybe 3.
> 
> I was initially going to write off my Padres choice, but that is one weird division...now they are only 5 out...a series and a half if you will. Should be interesting.
> 
> From my perspective, I think the Jays are done. I know it’s early, but they seem to be not very deep in pitching. I also don’t like Shapiro. I know Cleveland is riding high but I just wonder how much of that was him. He has always seemed to me to be too profit oriented.


Yes, it is turning into an interesting baseball season, Rp. Cleveland, like all the other teams in the American League Central, are below .500 for a winning percentage. Sad ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 86457
> 
> 
> At the current price of $1.38.9 per litre my new wheels sips no gas and only $1.10 a fill up.


Nice car, Rp.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it is turning into an interesting baseball season, Rp. Cleveland, like all the other teams in the American League Central, are below .500 for a winning percentage. Sad ................


True, but as long as you are ahead in your division that is all that counts. The Central in both leagues is a little out of kilter.

Your Giants aren’t out of it as of yet.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> View attachment 86457
> 
> 
> At the current price of $1.38.9 per litre my new wheels sips no gas and only $1.10 a fill up.



Nice set of wheels Rps, even if it's not what I'd call a true hatchback, ie: more station-wagon type rearendish.

I guess one day you may need to fill the gas tank from empty which I'm told is either Fuel tank 34 l (7 gal) or Fuel Tank Capacity, Approx : gal 8.9 depending on where one reads the specs.

PS: Don't forget that an electric motor has maximum torque at stall speed, completely opposite to a gas engine!!!

I don't know if they limit it, but the electric jitneys where I worked could easily pop-a-wheelie and lay a strip of rubber at takeoff if one wasn't gentle on the throttle.

BTW: You can grin smugly thinking of me having to fillup my very empty 2006 Suzuki Aerio Premium AWD yesterday for just over $60.00+ at our current high $155.9/l price.

Anyway, enjoy your new wheels. ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Nice set of wheels Rps, even if it's not what I'd call a true hatchback, ie: more station-wagon type rearendish.
> 
> I guess one day you may need to fill the gas tank from empty which I'm told is either Fuel tank 34 l (7 gal) or Fuel Tank Capacity, Approx : gal 8.9 depending on where one reads the specs.
> 
> PS: Don't forget that an electric motor has maximum torque at stall speed, completely opposite to a gas engine!!!
> 
> I don't know if they limit it, but the electric jitneys where I worked could easily pop-a-wheelie and lay a strip of rubber at takeoff if one wasn't gentle on the throttle.
> 
> BTW: You can grin smugly thinking of me having to fillup my very empty 2006 Suzuki Aerio Premium AWD yesterday for just over $60.00+ at our current high $155.9/l price.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your new wheels. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanx Patrick, and yes the little bugger can zip.....it can surprise you, good thing I have forward collision warnings....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> True, but as long as you are ahead in your division that is all that counts. The Central in both leagues is a little out of kilter.
> 
> Your Giants aren’t out of it as of yet.


Yes, let's hope for the Giants. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Why America Still Uses Fahrenheit, a Snake Attack Costume and What They Thought Was A Rusty Box In Their Backyard Was A Safe With $52,000 Worth Of Treasure.


----------



## SINC

Overheard at Prince Harry's bachelor party recenty in London:

"It's really weird stuffing money into a stripper's G string when every bill
has a photo of your grandmother printed on it."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Overheard at Prince Harry's bachelor party recenty in London:
> 
> "It's really weird stuffing money into a stripper's G string when every bill
> has a photo of your grandmother printed on it."


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Some freshly brewed OtHD coffee is now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the end of the Yankees game. A real see-saw battle with the Texas Rangers. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an amazing base running gif for Marc and Rp, a trained squirrel and our dirty beds.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an amazing base running gif for Marc and Rp, a trained squirrel and our dirty beds.


Don, I have seen that play before, this is what baseball needs more of, actual base running. However one might argue the runner went off the base path........


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an amazing base running gif for Marc and Rp, a trained squirrel and our dirty beds.





Rps said:


> Don, I have seen that play before, this is what baseball needs more of, actual base running. However one might argue the runner went off the base path........


I had not seen that before, Don. Reminds me of Jack Robinson of the old Brooklyn Dodgers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...lish-a-feat-that-hasnt-been-done-in-75-years/

Rp, an interesting speculation.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...lish-a-feat-that-hasnt-been-done-in-75-years/
> 
> Rp, an interesting speculation.


Yes it is. I think the Tigers must have thought he was injured and not recoverable. His pitch selection has helped. However, 75 years ago a guy pitched till he dropped...none of this 7 innings as a goal and then swap. Personally, I’m not a real ERA guy...I’m more of a run across ( which is not the same as ERA ) and batters on base guy. The V is quite good in both those numbers. However, a great defence can help lower ERA as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes it is. I think the Tigers must have thought he was injured and not recoverable. His pitch selection has helped. However, 75 years ago a guy pitched till he dropped...none of this 7 innings as a goal and then swap. Personally, I’m not a real ERA guy...I’m more of a run across ( which is not the same as ERA ) and batters on base guy. The V is quite good in both those numbers. However, a great defence can help lower ERA as well.


Yes, I recall as a kid pitchers going the distance, win or lose. ****** Ford of the NY Yankees, during his best season in 1961 when he was 25 and 4, always wanted Luis Arroyo to close out the games he could not finish. I looked up LA's stats, and he had 29 saves that year ....... mostly because of WF's excellent pitching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes it is. I think the Tigers must have thought he was injured and not recoverable. His pitch selection has helped. However, 75 years ago a guy pitched till he dropped...none of this 7 innings as a goal and then swap. Personally, I’m not a real ERA guy...I’m more of a run across ( which is not the same as ERA ) and batters on base guy. The V is quite good in both those numbers. However, a great defence can help lower ERA as well.


I vividly recall Bob Gibson's 1.12 ERA season of 1968. I looked it up and he had 28 complete games and 13 shutouts that year, with a 22 and 9 record.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cop gets butted by a bull, old movie stars dance to uptown funk and a llok back at 1947 in UFO history.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a cop gets butted by a bull, old movie stars dance to uptown funk and a llok back at 1947 in UFO history.


Morning, Don. I found that UFO history item very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is now being served. Enjoy


----------



## Dr.G.

It is a bit warm for 4PM hot tea, but we could serve some ice tea this afternoon .............. or Don can have a beer since it is so hot out there.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP great shots of our own St. Albert rodeo, the power of the Hawaii lava flow in our gif and The Things That People Send Us - Uh, accidental or on purpose?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, today on SAP great shots of our own St. Albert rodeo, the power of the Hawaii lava flow in our gif and The Things That People Send Us - Uh, accidental or on purpose?


"Uh, accidental or on purpose? . . ."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I found that UFO history item very interesting.



I wonder if Don would be interested in this one???

_NASA Admits - We Never Went to the Moon_
https://www.facebook.com/exposetheilluminati/videos/2014276232178920/

Makes one wonder a bit eh???

Enjoy regardless. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I wonder if Don would be interested in this one???
> 
> _NASA Admits - We Never Went to the Moon_
> https://www.facebook.com/exposetheilluminati/videos/2014276232178920/
> 
> Makes one wonder a bit eh???
> 
> Enjoy regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yep, gonna use that one, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dead easy Whatzit, more great rodeo and midway shots and a trick golf shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a dead easy Whatzit, more great rodeo and midway shots and a trick golf shot.


That is quite the trick golf shot, Don. I have trouble just putting straight into the hole from a few feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Taking orders for Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Taking orders for Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


Morning all...hot and humid here today....we should be in the 80s F.

Will be doing Lawn Mowing Part Deux today. The way my lawn has been growing I was thinking of tearing it out and replacing it with Marijuana plants. Should be wealthy in no time.

Marc, just wondering if you miss St. John’s .....snow in May how refreshing!

Might fire up the BBQ today....mmmmmmmmmmm nothing sez summer like dead cow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...hot and humid here today....we should be in the 80s F.
> 
> Will be doing Lawn Mowing Part Deux today. The way my lawn has been growing I was thinking of tearing it out and replacing it with Marijuana plants. Should be wealthy in no time.
> 
> Marc, just wondering if you miss St. John’s .....snow in May how refreshing!
> 
> Might fire up the BBQ today....mmmmmmmmmmm nothing sez summer like dead cow!


Morning, Rp. Care for some iced BT coffee?

I fear that growing Marijuana plants in my backyard would attract the deer. 

No, I do NOT miss shoveling snow in St. John's at any time of the year.


----------



## Rps

No thanx Marc, I like my coffee hot...never acquired the taste for iced coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No thanx Marc, I like my coffee hot...never acquired the taste for iced coffee.


OK. Hot BT coffee it is. To be honest, only my mother and father liked iced coffee. I do like ice tea, however.


----------



## eMacMan

Hmm stoned deer. Maybe we'll plant some weed when it becomes legal. If it keeps the deer from eating our flowers it could be a winner.

OTOH what if they get the munchies?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hmm stoned deer. Maybe we'll plant some weed when it becomes legal. If it keeps the deer from eating our flowers it could be a winner.
> 
> OTOH what if they get the munchies?


:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Hmm stoned deer. Maybe we'll plant some weed when it becomes legal. If it keeps the deer from eating our flowers it could be a winner.
> 
> OTOH what if they get the munchies?



That sounds like a plausible solution but I dare say we might then be bothered with some of our neighbors harvesting the weed.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a dead easy Whatzit, more great rodeo and midway shots and a trick golf shot.



Yup, I must admit that today's Whatzit was dead easy, at least for me, as I often had one in my pocket when working at various local car garage/gas stations.

A very handy and useful _4 Way Tire Valve Stem Core Remover / Installer Tool_ that also included a valve stem internal/external thread restorer and a broken valve core extractor (easy-out).

I think I may still have one in my old toolbox in our basement somewhere. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a dead easy Whatzit, more great rodeo and midway shots and a trick golf shot.



Also there's a photo of *Anse Source D'Argent Beach - La Digue Island - Seychelles*, and I thought the name seemed familiar and yup, it was one of the islands that my sister is currently touring on a St Lucia Windjammer Cruise she bought for herself for her 80th birthday along with another friend.

I've been tracking their journey since May 20th with a "shipfinder" app and Google Maps.

The small island they are moored off today is only 600-800 meters long!!!

Heck it doesn't even have a name but is North of _*Petit Rameau Island*_. Also small, but hey, they wanted a remote windjammer cruise and it looks like one can't get much more remote. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a variety of stuff including a royal wedding hat from Rps that took us both a minute to click.

Kind of tuckered out after being at the local car show from 7:30 am to 4:30 pm in the hot sun. Got well over 100 car pics shot though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a variety of stuff including a royal wedding hat from Rps that took us both a minute to click.
> 
> Kind of tuckered out after being at the local car show from 7:30 am to 4:30 pm in the hot sun. Got well over 100 car pics shot though.


That royal hat would make a great lunch tray at The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a variety of stuff including a royal wedding hat from Rps that took us both a minute to click.
> 
> Kind of tuckered out after being at the local car show from 7:30 am to 4:30 pm in the hot sun. Got well over 100 car pics shot though.



Nice to see that at least one owner kept the old Ford Flatty in their car. Maybe not original but at least basically still an original Ford V-8!!!


----------



## pm-r

Some doxie shots for Marc, even if they aren't long wirehaireds…
But maybe already in your collection…


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Nice to see that at least one owner kept the old Ford Flatty in their car. Maybe not original but at least basically still an original Ford V-8!!!


Yep, that is exactly why I chose that pic for here.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Some doxie shots for Marc, even if they aren't long wirehaireds…
> But maybe already in your collection…


Thanks, Don. I have seen this before, and it always gives me a chuckle. It is a fine looking standard black and tan doxie. We have standard wire haired doxies. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don. I have seen this before, and it always gives me a chuckle. It is a fine looking standard black and tan doxie. We have standard wire haired doxies. :love2:


Yer welcome. 'cept it was Patrick, not me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yer welcome. 'cept it was Patrick, not me.


Oops.  Mea culpa. Thanks, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the final shots from our local rodeo, our video claims we never went to the moon and flippin' out in the park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Never went to the moon??????????????? What next ............ who shot JFK??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning all. A bit cooler today, only 80F. Yesterday with the humidex we hit 40C....
It was taking my breath away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A bit cooler today, only 80F. Yesterday with the humidex we hit 40C....
> It was taking my breath away.


40C!!!!!!!!!! Wow, that sounds like Georgia in the summer temps. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The first pot of OtHD coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, tody on SAP The Things That People Send Us thanks to Rp, A Human Drone? and puppies too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, tody on SAP The Things That People Send Us thanks to Rp, A Human Drone? and puppies too.


Cute pup .......... ugly doxie ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Spent most of the morning looking (with Deborah buying) at bedding plants. Tis the season, with sunshine and temps in the mid-20C range.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Spent most of the morning looking (with Deborah buying) at bedding plants. Tis the season, with sunshine and temps in the mid-20C range.


Would love temps in the 20s. Today we are cooler in the mid 30s, and, of course, we are expecting a rain storm and a possible tornado warning..... yup it’s summer in Windsor.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Would love temps in the 20s. Today we are cooler in the mid 30s, and, of course, we are expecting a rain storm and a possible tornado warning..... yup it’s summer in Windsor.




Yikes!!! That's toooooo hot and muggy for us old folks.

Rather cool but sunny here today and 14.2C locally and a slight cool breeze from the Saanich inlet sea.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Yikes!!! That's toooooo hot and muggy for us old folks.
> 
> Rather cool but sunny here today and 14.2C locally and a slight cool breeze from the Saanich inlet sea.


Would love that right now Patrick. I’ve lived here for about 8 years now and I don’t think I’ve gotten used to the temps.


----------



## SINC

Meanwhile we have snow in the foothills, a cold rain and a high today of just 8°. This after 30° on Monday and 20° yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Would love temps in the 20s. Today we are cooler in the mid 30s, and, of course, we are expecting a rain storm and a possible tornado warning..... yup it’s summer in Windsor.


Wow!!! And it is not even summer yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Meanwhile we have snow in the foothills, a cold rain and a high today of just 8°. This after 30° on Monday and 20° yesterday.


Wow!!!!!! And it is no longer Winter.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!!!! And it is no longer Winter.


Not sure when Still Winter turns to Construction season up in Edmonchuk.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not sure when Still Winter turns to Construction season up in Edmonchuk.


I hear the same thing happens in Montreal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a virtual stroll through a rose garden, a cop hits a pedestrian in a crosswalk and a Topless Gardener Sues Authorities For Being Prudes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a virtual stroll through a rose garden, a cop hits a pedestrian in a crosswalk and a Topless Gardener Sues Authorities For Being Prudes.


I was out gardening just now topless. Don't see why there was so much fuss.


----------



## Dr.G.

While I was out watering Deborah's bedding plants ............... without a shirt on ............. a neighbor took this picture of Theordore Tugboat and the Bluenose II in the Lunenburg harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clover, Stella's mom, and Dexter, her brother, at school in BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a trick shot with a boomarang, robot chefs in our video and Condo Boards Move To Ban Pot Smoking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing.

I never mastered the art of throwing a boomarang, Don.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing.
> 
> I never mastered the art of throwing a boomarang, Don.


I finally did when I realized I was holding it backwards on delivery of the throw. After that it did come back in a fashion.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I finally did when I realized I was holding it backwards on delivery of the throw. After that it did come back in a fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"No, just the regular kind." I said. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> … …
> I never mastered the art of throwing a boomarang, Don.





SINC said:


> I finally did when I realized I was holding it backwards on delivery of the throw. After that it did come back in a fashion.



We had a similar problem until a fellow showed us the method for the model we were using and that was to use a real quick wrist flip and you threw it at a point just a few feet in front of you and toward the ground. It worked really well and never actually went near the ground but rose up and around in a circle.
Sometimes we could catch it on its return flight but the wooden ones would smack ones knuckles pretty good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to help Deborah get Molly ready for a dog show here in Lunenburg. Wish us luck. Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck in the show. 

Today on SAP a story on some small town in Nova Scotia and a puppy too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good luck in the show.
> 
> Today on SAP a story on some small town in Nova Scotia and a puppy too.


Morning, Don. A fine item on Lunenurg, NS .............. and a sweet picture of Daisy. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. A fine item on Lunenurg, NS .............. and a sweet picture of Daisy. :love2:


I had a hunch you would like that small town story.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had a hunch you would like that small town story.


:clap::love2::clap:

Daisy loved that bed. The only thing that would get her to bolt out of the bed would be the phrase "Who wants some cheese?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a busy day on SAP with bronc bustin', poetry and the Sunday Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. You shall have to be on your own for Sunday Brunch. Getting ready to take Molly and Gracie to the dog show. Wish us luck.

There is freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Rps

I wanted to go jogging today, but damn it looks like rain!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I wanted to go jogging today, but damn it looks like rain!



Definitely a sign to stay close to home, maybe in a nice lawn lounge chair with a beer in its holder. One has to play things safe these days eh??? 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Definitely a sign to stay close to home, maybe in a nice lawn lounge chair with a beer in its holder. One has to play things safe these days eh???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick I agree! After all, the key to success is often proper risk management!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I wanted to go jogging today, but damn it looks like rain!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86721


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:


How did the doggies do?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> How did the doggies do?


Gracie did well, but did not win best of veterans for the show. Molly got a group third and a group fourth in the Terrier group.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Gracie did well, but did not win best of veterans for the show. Molly got a group third and a group fourth in the Terrier group.


So is the veterans group a class for non-breeding” dogs, Gracie would be beyond having litters I would guess.... a third and fourth isn’t bad either.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, a busy day on SAP with bronc bustin', poetry and the Sunday Whatzit?



Well I give up on todays Whatsit? other than to say they seem to be a set of rather small slotted utilitarian spoons.

They must have some specific use I imagine as they are rather small for general slotted spoon use and also quite utilitarian for maybe generally kitchen use only. 

And the slots seem proportionally large for the size of the spoons. And maybe that's one of the clues but I don't know and can't find the answer,



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So is the veterans group a class for non-breeding” dogs, Gracie would be beyond having litters I would guess.... a third and fourth isn’t bad either.


Any former show dog (Gracie was the #1 standard wirehaired doxie in Canada in 2011 and went to Westminster in NYC) that is over 7 years of age is considered a veteran. Molly's 3rd and 4th puts her 2 points from her grand championship.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. Got the coffee brewing .......... but now I am going back to bed. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, SAP is ready when you get back up with pro rodeo, Keeping Up With The Joneses: Neighbours Of Lottery Winners Are More Likely To Go Bankrupt and of course the Whatzit? answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, SAP is ready when you get back up with pro rodeo, Keeping Up With The Joneses: Neighbours Of Lottery Winners Are More Likely To Go Bankrupt and of course the Whatzit? answer.


An interesting Whatzit answer, Don. I did not have a clue, even though I like butter on corn. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting Whatzit answer, Don. I did not have a clue, even though I like butter on corn. :love2:




Same here and even with the answer, I only found one example:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/553650992/corn-on-cob-butter-tool-viking

They must have been a quirky trend or some localized or expensive items as they sure don't seem to have been very popular.

PS: They don't look like they would work very well either.

But at least we now know and a rather unique idea. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Same here and even with the answer, I only found one example:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/553650992/corn-on-cob-butter-tool-viking
> 
> They must have been a quirky trend or some localized or expensive items as they sure don't seem to have been very popular.
> 
> PS: They don't look like they would work very well either.
> 
> But at least we now know and a rather unique idea.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Personally, I use a fork to spread button on an ear of corn. How I miss Taber corn. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Personally, I use a fork to spread button on an ear of corn. How I miss Taber corn. :love2:


And I miss Kent County corn from SW Ontario. Best I ever had and far superior to Taber. There is so much fake Taber corn on the roadsides of Alberta now that its reputation has gone downhill year after year, decade after decade. Unless you actually witness it being picked in a Taber field, save your money. It is mostly imitation and inferior now. Even with those 'certificates of authentication" those phoney trucks show potential buyers.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And I miss Kent County corn from SW Ontario. Best I ever had and far superior to Taber. There is so much fake Taber corn on the roadsides of Alberta now that its reputation has gone downhill year after year, decade after decade. Unless you actually witness it being picked in a Taber field, save your money. It is mostly imitation and inferior now. Even with those 'certificates of authentication" those phoney trucks show potential buyers.


Never had Kent County corn. However, I have had Taber corn in Taber, AB. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I agree. 8 week old pups are at their cutest stage of Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for coffee, but there was a break in the rain this morning so I thought it best to get the doxies and Molly outside before it started to rain again. Coffee will be brewed a bit later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a conoe without paddles, a wise decision while shopping and This Is The Exact Age When Puppies Are The Cutest To Humans.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a conoe without paddles, a wise decision while shopping and This Is The Exact Age When Puppies Are The Cutest To Humans.


Yes, I agree that age is when puppies are at their cutest. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp. where were you 29 years ago today? This is the 29th anniversary of the first game in the TO SkyDome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just watched the TO Blue Jays blow a game to the NY Yanks. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at Pangolins in our video, show your rump to Trump and Five Myths About First Aid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee has been brewed. If you venture into the Cafe Chez Marc this morning, do so with care.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp. where were you 29 years ago today? This is the 29th anniversary of the first game in the TO SkyDome.


I was watching it on the box..... shortly after that I went to my first of many games there. Got to say, as far as concrete blocks go the dome still beats the Big O. I saw the Expos play the Phillies at the Big O and was in the upper deck first base side. To see the game you had to look straight down between your knees. It was so steep I was afraid for my children taking the stairs down to the seats.

Never had that feeling at the Dome, but I hear the seats at the top rim are quite steep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I was watching it on the box..... shortly after that I went to my first of many games there. Got to say, as far as concrete blocks go the dome still beats the Big O. I saw the Expos play the Phillies at the Big O and was in the upper deck first base side. To see the game you had to look straight down between your knees. It was so steep I was afraid for my children taking the stairs down to the seats.
> 
> Never had that feeling at the Dome, but I hear the seats at the top rim are quite steep.


Interesting. I saw the Expos play the Mets at the Big O. I had good seats, but that was NOT built for being a baseball park. I liked the view from the outside, but once inside, even with good seats, we were detached from the field and the players. The most cozy baseball stadium I was ever in was Ebbets field in Brooklyn. Very close to all the action regardless of where you sat.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebbets_Field


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. I saw the Expos play the Mets at the Big O. I had good seats, but that was NOT built for being a baseball park. I liked the view from the outside, but once inside, even with good seats, we were detached from the field and the players. The most cozy baseball stadium I was ever in was Ebbets field in Brooklyn. Very close to all the action regardless of where you sat.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebbets_Field


Say Marc, did you ever have a chance to see a game at the Polo Grounds....I’m thinking it wouldn’t be the Giants as I don’t think you are that old, but maybe the Mets.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, did you ever have a chance to see a game at the Polo Grounds....I’m thinking it wouldn’t be the Giants as I don’t think you are that old, but maybe the Mets.....


Saw the NY Giants play at the Polo Grounds quite often .......... and even went to see the next to last game against the Pirates there back in 1957. Saw the Mets play in the Polo Grounds until they moved to Shea Stadium.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, up early to get SAP done so I can leave today for my annual camping trip with two friends, this year in Wetaskiwin, AB. for the annual Reynolds museum car show.

Today Alton Brown shows how to make the best french toast, a Hockey String Trick and Growing Resistance To Antifungal Drugs 'A Global Issue'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, have a good trip. I might try that French Toast recipe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee ........ or some ice tea ........... or a brewski??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true ............. at least with our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc from Wetaskiwin. Today on SAP some good advice, Victor Borge at his best and The New Rules Of CaPiTaLiZaTiOn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a huge weather warning for us today, see details in the weather thread.

Today on SAP dancing with a hat, dog in shoes and The Amish Understand A Life-Changing Truth About Technology The Rest Of Us Don’t.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a huge weather warning for us today, see details in the weather thread.
> 
> Today on SAP dancing with a hat, dog in shoes and The Amish Understand A Life-Changing Truth About Technology The Rest Of Us Don’t.


Morning, Don. Dogs were not meant to wear shoes.


----------



## eMacMan

Something for dog lovers to chew on.
https://www.creators.com/read/the-other-coast/06/18/228775


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Something for dog lovers to chew on.
> https://www.creators.com/read/the-other-coast/06/18/228775


So very true, Bob. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a giant ant hill, an easy Sunday Whatzit? and a puzzling yarn, Man Who Claims He Travelled From 6491 Is Stuck In 2018 Because Time Machine Broke 'Passes Lie Detector Test'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday coffee is just now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc! We both posted at the same time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc! We both posted at the same time.


Morning, Don. Great minds think alike ........... or one of us owns doxies. 

Seems as if SAP has gone to the cats this morning ............ along with one dog who does not understand the concept of an open door. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Great minds think alike ........... or one of us owns doxies.
> 
> Seems as if SAP has gone to the cats this morning ............ along with one dog who does not understand the concept of an open door. :lmao:


That may be but tomorrow there is a doxie!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That may be but tomorrow there is a doxie!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


BT as always please Marc. I see the Jays won last night and are in sweep territory.

Was thinking of posting on the baseball thread, as the Jays win is timely, about the St. Louis Browns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BT as always please Marc. I see the Jays won last night and are in sweep territory.
> 
> Was thinking of posting on the baseball thread, as the Jays win is timely, about the St. Louis Browns.


Freshly brewed BT coming right up, Rp.

Have not thought of the St. Louis Browns in ages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, the Jays are finally getting some real hitting today. Shades of things to come?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, the Jays are finally getting some real hitting today. Shades of things to come?


Maybe, I think they let go who they could use right now and the Mets seem quite happy with him. I think Donaldson is a question mark and rely trade bait. What they could use is better pitching. I don’t see them moving up much...tooooooooo many teams in front of them wild card wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe, I think they let go who they could use right now and the Mets seem quite happy with him. I think Donaldson is a question mark and rely trade bait. What they could use is better pitching. I don’t see them moving up much...tooooooooo many teams in front of them wild card wise.


We shall see, mon ami. We shall see ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Five innings played and only five hits in total in a 0-0 tie between the Mets and Yanks. A real pitching battle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Time to rise and shine.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, went to bed at 7:30, tired after a three day trip and slept straight through until 5:30 this morning. Late getting SAP online, but feel much better for nine solid hours of rest.

Today on SAP a blind doxie has a true friend, a great magician and a pretty good name choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, went to bed at 7:30, tired after a three day trip and slept straight through until 5:30 this morning. Late getting SAP online, but feel much better for nine solid hours of rest.
> 
> Today on SAP a blind doxie has a true friend, a great magician and a pretty good name choice.


Morning, Don. Nice story about the blind doxie. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Five innings played and only five hits in total in a 0-0 tie between the Mets and Yanks. A real pitching battle.


Yup, good game for the Mets who needed the win. They might be a team to watch around trade time.......could be some shocks to the fan base there.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Time to rise and shine.



Good grief Marc, was the sun even shining above the horizon at that time of day??? 





https://sharpandkeen.com/blog-1/2018/4/1/lunenburg-at-sunrise

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, good game for the Mets who needed the win. They might be a team to watch around trade time.......could be some shocks to the fan base there.


The Giants also needed that win yesterday. I don't think the Mets will trade deGrom. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The Giants also needed that win yesterday. I don't think the Mets will trade deGrom. We shall see.


The Mets have some brutal contracts but that said, deGrom and Syndergaard could be trade bait for some other players .... a fishing expedition so to speak. Trouble is they have a few holes and those guys ( although I agree on deGrom, but I could see Syndergaard moved ) keep the games close.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief Marc, was the sun even shining above the horizon at that time of day???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://sharpandkeen.com/blog-1/2018/4/1/lunenburg-at-sunrise
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Great pics, Patrick. By 5AM it is starting to get light. By 530AM, when I think that first shot was taken, the sky starts to show color. The first rays of sun come through my window at about 6AM. Sadly, the doxies and Molly miss nothing, and want to be fed and let outside between 5AM - 6AM. Still, it is nice to sit outside and listen to the song birds sing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The Mets have some brutal contracts but that said, deGrom and Syndergaard could be trade bait for some other players .... a fishing expedition so to speak. Trouble is they have a few holes and those guys ( although I agree on deGrom, but I could see Syndergaard moved ) keep the games close.


Rp, I agree on deGrom staying, but I too could see Syndergaard moved, unless they want to build around the two of them. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pulling the pin now. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up with the sunrise ................. and the doxies. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Today on SAP an item that will interest Rp in our video about a banjo, a guitar/harp and an electric guitar cover of House of the Rising Sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, thanks. Been up since 3:15 and about ready to head back to bed so a hot coffee will put me right to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, thanks. Been up since 3:15 and about ready to head back to bed so a hot coffee will put me right to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly is the culprit in this department.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc your Giants lost a tough one last night. Miami reminds me of Montreal..... I know I’ve said this before, but within 5 years I would doubt that there will be any MLB teams in Florida. I’m sure I saw more Giants fans than Miami. Here’s a weird thought for you..... heard some whispers that McCutchen might be headed to the Mets....hmmmmm..


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc your Giants lost a tough one last night. Miami reminds me of Montreal..... I know I’ve said this before, but within 5 years I would doubt that there will be any MLB teams in Florida. I’m sure I saw more Giants fans than Miami. Here’s a weird thought for you..... heard some whispers that McCutchen might be headed to the Mets....hmmmmm..


Interesting. I would not want McCutchen going anywhere, Rp. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. I would not want McCutchen going anywhere, Rp. We shall see.


You can guess who they want from the Mets........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You can guess who they want from the Mets........


deGrom?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> deGrom?


I’m hearing it’s Syndergaard, he has a pretty good contract at around 3 million, deGrom is around 8million. But the Mets have about 93 million of their 160 Million payroll on the DL and SR. So moving Syndergaard and say Cespedes would make sense for the Mets. The Giants pickup a CF who can hit ( usually ) and a pitcher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m hearing it’s Syndergaard, he has a pretty good contract at around 3 million, deGrom is around 8million. But the Mets have about 93 million of their 160 Million payroll on the DL and SR. So moving Syndergaard and say Cespedes would make sense for the Mets. The Giants pickup a CF who can hit ( usually ) and a pitcher.


Interesting speculation. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I guess Rp didn't see that banjo video I mentioned above.

Today on SAP a paper airplane to remember, don't beam me up yet Scotty and The Overkill Backfire Effect: On The Danger Of Having Too Much Evidence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, a "too soon" beam up would be very ...............................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot afternoon by Lunenburg standards. The doxies don't mind the sun and heat, but poor Molly seeks out shade in strange places.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, the Cafe Chez Marc is a cash-only business. We keep the funds in the basement and protect the Cafe from anyone trying to come upstairs from down in the basement by a crack team of attack doxies.

Thousands of Canadian residents hit by Trump tax get temporary reprieve | CBC News


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, I guess Rp didn't see that banjo video I mentioned above.
> 
> Today on SAP a paper airplane to remember, don't beam me up yet Scotty and The Overkill Backfire Effect: On The Danger Of Having Too Much Evidence.


Sorry Don, I must have missed it. I will go back to see it. Thanx.


----------



## Rps

Just thinking the Overkill Backfire Effect also attaches to political issues as well. I think this is the reason for a sudden rise in populous movements and candidates.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just thinking the Overkill Backfire Effect also attaches to political issues as well. I think this is the reason for a sudden rise in populous movements and candidates.


Can we ever have too much evidence?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early to the sound of distant thunder. One of our doxies is afraid of loud noises, so I came downstairs to calm him. Too early for coffee, so I shall try to go back to sleep now. Later ................


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I got a solid seven hours sleep and SAP is now ready to go with a video to get your foot tapping this mornng, a dog who has trouble with a flap door and a Strange Wolf-Like Animal Killed In Montana Puzzles Wildlife Officials.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be good, thanks. 

Just trying to decide whether or not to run up to Athabasca and back this morning, about 90 minutes one way. A buddy of mine who delivers leased pickups to firms in AB and SK noticed an 84 Olds parked in a field on his way to Fort Mac a couple of weeks back. We want to check it out and see if it has an identical 'blower motor resistor' in it to the one in my Buick. It controls the fan speed in the touch pad heating/cooling system and mine is not working. It will have the part only if it has the touch panel control and not manual controls so it is a bit of a gamble as in 50/50 if it might have the part and then will the farmer sell it, or even be home for that matter.

This after having to put a brand new radiator in the Buick just yesterday as the old one sprang many leaks, an over $500 exercise.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be hot here this week...hitting 94 ....wow!

Don that Tommy E clip was really good!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don that Tommy E clip was really good!


Yep, it was so. I thought that House of the Rising Sun clip on the banjo two days ago was great too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be hot here this week...hitting 94 ....wow!
> 
> Don that Tommy E clip was really good!


XX)

Why do you post temps in F??? C looks so much cooler.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> XX)
> 
> Why do you post temps in F??? C looks so much cooler.


Old habits and the temps are virtually all F here.....the U.S. influence I guess


----------



## pm-r

> This after having to put a brand new radiator in the Buick just yesterday as the old one sprang many leaks, an over $500 exercise.



Ouch!!! I guess like a lot of things, such repairs have gone through the roof.

And one doesn't even see many rad repair shops these days which probably increases the price. 

As for the 'blower motor resistor', do you have any local electronics repair experts who could possibly replace the chip? Some of those type of guys are just so valuable — if one can find one. 

And that's getting harder and harder to do, who also understand all the various chips they can get and use.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be hot here this week...hitting 94 ....wow!
> !


Hot spot in Canada: 26.5 °C79.7 °F Windsor Airport, ON


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Old habits and the temps are virtually all F here.....the U.S. influence I guess


Hot spot in Canada: 26.5 °C79.7 °F Windsor Airport, ON This looks much cooler for you folks.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Hot spot in Canada: 26.5 °C79.7 °F Windsor Airport, ON This looks much cooler for you folks.


Check out what’s coming. Sat, Sun, Mon in the 30s......with 34c on Monday!

Hard to believe we waited all winter to complain about the heat.


----------



## pm-r

> Hard to believe we waited all winter to complain about the heat.



Well, I believe you had some serious rains and floods to tie you over with complaints not too long ago. :+]


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Ouch!!! I guess like a lot of things, such repairs have gone through the roof.
> 
> And one doesn't even see many rad repair shops these days which probably increases the price.
> 
> As for the 'blower motor resistor', do you have any local electronics repair experts who could possibly replace the chip? Some of those type of guys are just so valuable — if one can find one.
> 
> And that's getting harder and harder to do, who also understand all the various chips they can get and use.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Rad was $280 my cost for new replacement, labour was $175 to install. Add new clamps and fresh coolant and there went $517.

Thought of an electronics guy as well for resistor to see if I could get the board resistor checked, but so far, not one bite when inquiries were made, even on Facebook. Still looking tho.


----------



## pm-r

> Rad was $280 my cost for new replacement, labour was $175 to install. Add new clamps and fresh coolant and there went $517.


That's pretty reasonable, and at least you don't have any BC sales taxes to add on to the total!!!

Any old electronics radio repair guys left, but then they would probably just be working out of their house or garage these days.

And there should be a good car forum (not Facebook) with some knowledge.


----------



## pm-r

> Thought of an electronics guy as well for resistor to see if I could get the board resistor checked, but so far, not one bite when inquiries were made, even on Facebook. Still looking tho.



Any chance that a repair like this could help or be even close:
Oldsmobile Delta 88/GM blower fan resistor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2rWMkUIt68
or
Fix Heater AC Fan Speed Control
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbPmqhKEGA0

or any of the hits from here:
https://www.google.com/search?clien...+pad+heating/cooling+system&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

There must be some good '80s GM or Olds guys out your way or at least a club or two with some knowledge members.

The really valuable members are the really good old parts guys who know what parts can be used or swapped form some other parts. If the parts are sill available of course.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Just wondering if with the new cars, autonomous cars and such if car shows, cruises and fixing up hot rods are a thing of the past? I don’t see many “kids” building cars today like in my youth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Check out what’s coming. Sat, Sun, Mon in the 30s......with 34c on Monday!
> 
> Hard to believe we waited all winter to complain about the heat.


XX) Then there is the humidity as well .............. XX)


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Just wondering if with the new cars, autonomous cars and such if car shows, cruises and fixing up hot rods are a thing of the past? I don’t see many “kids” building cars today like in my youth.



Yeah, those days seem to be gone and at best some lower their Honda Civic, add a spoiler and a straight thru muffler for a sharp cracky sound and add a pair of alloy wheels and some custom size tires.

Oh right, and maybe add a paint strip or two. 

Some jocks can't even change their cars spark plugs, but then again not many cars even have or use spark plugs these days I don't think.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Any chance that a repair like this could help or be even close:
> Oldsmobile Delta 88/GM blower fan resistor
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2rWMkUIt68
> or
> Fix Heater AC Fan Speed Control
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbPmqhKEGA0
> 
> or any of the hits from here:
> https://www.google.com/search?clien...+pad+heating/cooling+system&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
> 
> There must be some good '80s GM or Olds guys out your way or at least a club or two with some knowledge members.
> 
> The really valuable members are the really good old parts guys who know what parts can be used or swapped form some other parts. If the parts are sill available of course.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The part I need is unlike anything in those vids. Here are a few shots from different angles of the actual piece. The top pic is of the location under the hood and last pic is the control panel on the dash. Only that type of touch control would include such a part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP my new exercise regimine, a puzzle cabinet and weed in Oregon.


----------



## SINC

Son Greg is still putting out the tunes in NS. 

https://www.facebook.com/100004834841644/posts/953029798201506/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Son Greg is still putting out the tunes in NS.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/100004834841644/posts/953029798201506/


Cool tunes. A prize for NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed TGIF coffee is now ready when you are up and about. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ben's Best owner says bike lane to blame for deli's closure

My hometown deli, about 5 blocks from where I grew up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our roving reporter captured a British classic car and a video of a gymnist that will surprise you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. An eclectic array of pics and clips today. Cute panda, a VERY close call and an amazing senior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is being served as we speak. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Big family day here today. Fathers Day tomorrow, son Matt's 42nd on 18th, my 74th on 25th and grandson Jett's 11th on 28th. Today is only day we can all be together so one big party it is! 

Did I mention I was elected to do the BBQ? Yup, tis my job.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Big family day here today. Fathers Day tomorrow, son Matt's 42nd on 18th, my 74th on 25th and grandson Jett's 11th on 28th. Today is only day we can all be together so one big party it is!
> 
> Did I mention I was elected to do the BBQ? Yup, tis my job.


Morning all. Funny how some months seem to have all the birthdays for family members.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Funny how some months seem to have all the birthdays for family members.



Yup, June is sure the heaviest that carries on a bit into July for our family members and their birthday celebrations.

I'm the odd one with a March birthday, but don't loose out with a June Father's Day to celebrate. So another BBQ duty for me this Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Big family day here today. Fathers Day tomorrow, son Matt's 42nd on 18th, my 74th on 25th and grandson Jett's 11th on 28th. Today is only day we can all be together so one big party it is!
> 
> Did I mention I was elected to do the BBQ? Yup, tis my job.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yup, June is sure the heaviest that carries on a bit into July for our family members and their birthday celebrations.
> 
> I'm the odd one with a March birthday, but don't loose out with a June Father's Day to celebrate. So another BBQ duty for me this Sunday.


I luck out in this department. Deborah, who grew up in Alberta with lots of meat and fancy BBQ units knows how to do steaks on the BBQ ............. and I don't. I do the cleanup so I get the best part of the deal every time she cooks. :love2:

Still, as the old saying goes ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah has steaks on the BBQ with her secret sauce that she and her sister made in Calgary from her mom's recipe. Should be a grand pre-father's day meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some Father's Day coffee as we prepare for Sunday Brunch later in the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and Happy Father's Day to all you Dads. Today on SAP some great rodeo pics by Al Popil, a video to get your foot tapping and the Mediterranean diet may not be so healthy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don and a happy father's day to you as well. 

The "Tea Set On Table Infinite Rotation" made me quite dizzy, but it was fascinating to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is the SAP Whatzit picture an ultra macro shot of a dandilion that has gone to seed?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, is the SAP Whatzit picture an ultra macro shot of a dandilion that has gone to seed?


It is so, easy one eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is so, easy one eh?


True. Still, it was a great macro shot.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, is the SAP Whatzit picture an ultra macro shot of a dandilion that has gone to seed?



I'd say Marc has nailed todays Whatzit precisely and spot-on!! 

He probably got a hint seeing some in his lawn when he was mowing it just a few days back. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd say Marc has nailed todays Whatzit precisely and spot-on!!
> 
> He probably got a hint seeing some in his lawn when he was mowing it just a few days back.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True. I leave part of the front garden in dandilions for the bees, and mow all of them in the back garden where the dogs roam.


----------



## pm-r

> True. I leave part of the front garden in dandilions for the bees, …



:clap: :clap:

Good thinking.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap: :clap:
> 
> Good thinking.


They need it for their first real "meal" after a long winter. A few of my neighbors do the same and no one in the area uses chemicals of any sort on their lawns or in their gardens, so this area is a very bee-friendly environment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 33.9 °C93.0 °F Windsor Airport, ON

Rp, a hot day for you today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to start my end of the semester grading. Lots of coffee shall be brewing today.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a mother's bad news, a marble music machine and senior sex.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a mother's bad news, a marble music machine and senior sex.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? My mother would "advise" me of this as well. 
Amazing Wintergatan clip.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? My mother would "advise" me of this as well.
> Amazing Wintergatan clip.


You think the underwear thing is in the parents handbook...my mother also said this.

Might actually try ice coffee .....with the humidex it is 43c here today! We are supposed to get a break tonight and tomorrow will only be 28c.


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao:



Rps said:


> You think the underwear thing is in the parents handbook...my mother also said this.
> 
> Might actually try ice coffee .....with the humidex it is 43c here today! We are supposed to get a break tonight and tomorrow will only be 28c.


XX)XX) That is VERY hot, Patrick. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> XX)XX) That is VERY hot, Patrick. Bonne chance, mon ami.




Is that Rps' actual name and we have two Patricks here??

It's hot and muggy here today at 32 for both temp and humidity as we're in the middle of what the weather folks are calling a heat wave.

Thank God I'm not one of the hot asphalt paving crew doing repairs on the main road to my Doctor's place I had to take today, and do some waiting for the flag-lady.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Is that Rps' actual name and we have two Patricks here??


Nope, it is not, just a minor mistake in a reply.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Is that Rps' actual name and we have two Patricks here??
> 
> It's hot and muggy here today at 32 for both temp and humidity as we're in the middle of what the weather folks are calling a heat wave.
> 
> Thank God I'm not one of the hot asphalt paving crew doing repairs on the main road to my Doctor's place I had to take today, and do some waiting for the flag-lady.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





SINC said:


> Nope, it is not, just a minor mistake in a reply.


Oops ............... Don is correct .............. mea culpa. Rps' real name is Rasputin Pistachio Smith, thus Rps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to turn in as well.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Oops ............... Don is correct .............. mea culpa. Rps' real name is Rasputin Pistachio Smith, thus Rps.



Hmmm… ??? Shouldn't the username then be "_*RPS*_" being the initials for his proper names??? 


The real Patrick
==========


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm… ??? Shouldn't the username then be "_*RPS*_" being the initials for his proper names???
> 
> 
> The real Patrick
> ==========


With a middle name of Pistacio, Rp can do whatever he wants. "Heavy is the head that wears the crown."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. A long day of grading is ahead of me, so it shall be flowing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time for me to turn in as well.


Strange expression "turn in" ............... almost as strange, according to Deborah, as my saying that I am going "to pull the pin" and "call it quits". Turn in makes more sense, however. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, web speed issues at Telus gave me a big problem getting SAP up today, but finally made it. Today a backwards driver, a squirrel bites a balloon and a town gets a new ambulance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. Care for some coffee? As I am in major grading mode, it is freely flowing today.


----------



## Rps

Here’s actual footage of me walking downtown Windsor in the 109f heat yesterday...

https://youtu.be/W7u9dbNqVqU


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. Care for some coffee? As I am in major grading mode, it is freely flowing today.


I'm more in cold beer mode given the temps here this week!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Here’s actual footage of me walking downtown Windsor in the 109f heat yesterday...
> 
> https://youtu.be/W7u9dbNqVqU


:lmao:XX) Looks like you could use a cold beer ................... or two. Don and I shall be sharing one soon. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao:XX) Looks like you could use a cold beer ................... or two. Don and I shall be sharing one soon. :love2:




Good grief Marc, I think Don's way ahead of you and had one starting around noon and your sun is about to set if it hasn't done so already.

EDIT:
Opps, not yet it seems and just over an hour to go @ 9:05 pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief Marc, I think Don's way ahead of you and had one starting around noon and your sun is about to set if it hasn't done so already.
> 
> EDIT:
> Opps, not yet it seems and just over an hour to go @ 9:05 pm.


Well, we can all enjoy a beer or two whenever it is hot outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to turn in as well. Am off to Athabasca in the morn seeking that one elusive blower motor resistor for my Buick. A buddy spotted an 84 Olds in a farm field that might have the part. We shall see tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time for me to turn in as well. Am off to Athabasca in the morn seeking that one elusive blower motor resistor for my Buick. A buddy spotted an 84 Olds in a farm field that might have the part. We shall see tomorrow.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got SAP up but was met with a rather disturbing event at 2:27 a.m. While laying on the couch in the living room working on SAP I heard a very loud vehicle pull up in front of our home, and I heard four loud bangs that could only be gunshots, three in quick succession and one about 10 seconds later as the vehicle accelerated away. It all happened so fast I did not get to the window to see what the vehicle was, but by the sound of it, it was a diesel pickup truck.

And just now at 2:33 an amubulance showed up drivng very slowly along our street without any lights or siren on and go round the corner off Fermont street onto Fenwick Cres. Very weird, but no sign of police, so perhaps I imagined it?


----------



## SINC

At any rate, SAP today features a unique water fountain, a 13-year-old singer who sounds like Janis Joplin and Why Does Walking Through Doorways Make Us Forget?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just got SAP up but was met with a rather disturbing event at 2:27 a.m. While laying on the couch in the living room working on SAP I heard a very loud vehicle pull up in front of our home, and I heard four loud bangs that could only be gunshots, three in quick succession and one about 10 seconds later as the vehicle accelerated away. It all happened so fast I did not get to the window to see what the vehicle was, but by the sound of it, it was a diesel pickup truck.
> 
> And just now at 2:33 an amubulance showed up drivng very slowly along our street without any lights or siren on and go round the corner off Fermont street onto Fenwick Cres. Very weird, but no sign of police, so perhaps I imagined it?


Wow. Very strange, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Hope this has been a good day for one and all. My grading is finished and the grades were submitted to Memorial. Thus, I am free for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a lady protests duck tape, a New York video that will interest Marc and a 9-Year-Old's Twitter Account About Petting Dogs Is The Most Wholesome Thing Ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a lady protests duck tape, a New York video that will interest Marc and a 9-Year-Old's Twitter Account About Petting Dogs Is The Most Wholesome Thing Ever.


Morning, Don. I did not know about those building regulations that caused the shape of most NYC skyscrapers to look as they do these days. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I did not know about those building regulations that caused the shape of most NYC skyscrapers to look as they do these days. :clap:


When I came across that video, I wondered if you would know this fact. That's why I ran it. Glad to know you gained a bit of insight into your boyhood home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When I came across that video, I wondered if you would know this fact. That's why I ran it. Glad to know you gained a bit of insight into your boyhood home.


Yes, it was very interesting. I have seen those buildings up close, but did not know that there were regulations that required their indented shapes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Post-BBQ quietness ................. just sitting out on the deck watching the sun set. A fine first day of summer.


----------



## SINC

Am busy BBQing meat loaf with baked taters cut half way through in thin slices with olive oil, garlic and celery salt. Also fresh long green beans with sliced fresh mushrooms steamed in chicken broth.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Am busy BBQing meat loaf with baked taters cut half way through in thin slices with olive oil, garlic and celery salt. Also fresh long green beans with sliced fresh mushrooms steamed in chicken broth.


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Philip Hiscock had an office across from my office at Memorial and we would chat most mornings. He loved listening to my NYC accent and took notes when I used Yiddish phrases. He did not have a rich NL accent, but I listened to his tapes of outport Newfoundlanders ................... that I admit I did not understand.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/lif...plexity-of-language-and-dialects-on-the-rock/


----------



## pm-r

> Am busy BBQing with baked taters cut half way through in thin slices with olive oil, garlic and celery salt.



Well, I can't say I've ever heard of anyone BBQing *meat loaf* but I imagine you're doing it due to the heat and using the BBQ as an oven.

Maybe toss a few maple or apple woods chips onto the burners and keep the BBQ lid down.

PS: A small aluminum pouch with wet soaked wood chips inside and several holes punched in through the foil works quite well. ;-)

Oh right, and don't forget a bit of real maple syrup poured into the meat loaf!!!


----------



## SINC

Yep, BBQ becomes an oven half the time I cook on it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunset here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. Way too early for coffee. See you all later.


----------



## SINC

Nice sunset shots Marc.

Today on SAP a gif of a guy just hanging around, a video of an arrow that only points to the right and a guy washing his horse and buggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice sunset shots Marc.
> 
> Today on SAP a gif of a guy just hanging around, a video of an arrow that only points to the right and a guy washing his horse and buggy.


Yes, the clouds and sun were at just the right angle for these pics to be taken from my deck. Use them on SAP if you need some filler material.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready for your consumption. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.mlb.com/news/madison-bumgarner-dominates-in-giants-win/c-282332812

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Red sky forming in the east means we might get some rain tonight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a video of Bushy One String playing Chicken in the Corn, a porpoise blowing smoke rings and Irish shipwrecks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished mowing the lawn once again. Best to do it before the rain comes since it will become lush once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, toay on SAP the bugle of a bul elk, watching soccer and the pretty easy Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. care for some coffee? That Whatzit pic looks like an old outdoor water faucet that has rusted away somewhat.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. care for some coffee? That Whatzit pic looks like an old outdoor water faucet that has rusted away somewhat.


Sure Marc, a coffee would go good right now as I just finished up with tomorrow's SAP.

Good guess on the Whatzit and exactly right, well done!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Sure Marc, a coffee would go good right now as I just finished up with tomorrow's SAP.
> 
> Good guess on the Whatzit and exactly right, well done!


Morning all. Good guess Marc, that’s what I thought it was as well.

Don I loved the meme of Trudeau and the leaders....... now was that a double dog dare?


----------



## SINC

Well, I had to find another the same size to go with it, so lets say it was a double.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure Marc, a coffee would go good right now as I just finished up with tomorrow's SAP.
> 
> Good guess on the Whatzit and exactly right, well done!


Coffee coming right up, Don. Care for some Sunday Brunch?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure Marc, a coffee would go good right now as I just finished up with tomorrow's SAP.
> 
> Good guess on the Whatzit and exactly right, well done!





Rps said:


> Morning all. Good guess Marc, that’s what I thought it was as well.
> 
> Don I loved the meme of Trudeau and the leaders....... now was that a double dog dare?


For once, the object actually looked real, even from a macro shot.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. care for some coffee? That Whatzit pic looks like an old outdoor water faucet that has rusted away somewhat.





SINC said:


> Sure Marc, a coffee would go good right now as I just finished up with tomorrow's SAP.
> 
> Good guess on the Whatzit and exactly right, well done!




Boy, any member has to get up pretty early to beat Marc guessing the Sunday Whatzit these days, especially any West Coast members, and the guys got pretty sharp or his wife is giving him the correct answers!!! 

BTW: Who would be so dumb as to make an outdoor water faucet that would rust???
Or a dumber customer that would buy one, but that's hard to avoid with all the phoney plating that some use, but one usually gets what quality one pays for. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Say Don, a friend of mine sent me this....I was thinking it would be a good SAP piece...

https://youtu.be/ysa5OBhXz-Q


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Boy, any member has to get up pretty early to beat Marc guessing the Sunday Whatzit these days, especially any West Coast members, and the guys got pretty sharp or his wife is giving him the correct answers!!!
> 
> BTW: Who would be so dumb as to make an outdoor water faucet that would rust???
> Or a dumber customer that would buy one, but that's hard to avoid with all the phoney plating that some use, but one usually gets what quality one pays for.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Early to bed and early to rise, makes a man happy, healthy and able to answer SAP Whatzit's without his wife's help.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Don, a friend of mine sent me this....I was thinking it would be a good SAP piece...
> 
> https://youtu.be/ysa5OBhXz-Q


Saw this before, but it is still an amazing fact. :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

Interesting sidebar to today's Pike's Peak Hill Climb.
Pikes Peak Hill International Hill Climb 'safety car' damaged in crash; driver cited for carelessness | Colorado Springs Gazette, News


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Interesting sidebar to today's Pike's Peak Hill Climb.
> Pikes Peak Hill International Hill Climb 'safety car' damaged in crash; driver cited for carelessness | Colorado Springs Gazette, News


Can't get by the "gimme yer email demand" to open this link. And no, they are not getting my email.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Can't get by the "gimme yer email demand" to open this link. And no, they are not getting my email.



It's working fine for me and I just recently switched to using Firefox as my old Macericks Safari 9.13 kept doing too many goofy non-working things I couldn't fix if that matters.

EDIT:
Opps...Now I get this if I go back to open that link:



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> It's working fine for me and I just recently switched to using Firefox as my old Macericks Safari 9.13 kept doing too many goofy non-working things I couldn't fix if that matters.
> 
> EDIT:
> Opps...Now I get this if I go back to open that link:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


And this is what I get:


----------



## eMacMan

Try tossing your cookies. The dialog boxes have an x upper right and should close with no difficulty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Try tossing your cookies. The dialog boxes have an x upper right and should close with no difficulty.


The box freezes in position it first appears. The upper part is not accessable and when it was it was inactive. Locked up like Fort Knox.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Marc's sunset pics. a dog using a crosswalk and The Man Who Went To The North Korean Place That ‘Doesn’t Exist’.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP Marc's sunset pics. a dog using a crosswalk and The Man Who Went To The North Korean Place That ‘Doesn’t Exist’.


Thanks for including my pics, Don. Happy birthday. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and birthday cake are now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for including my pics, Don. Happy birthday. :clap: :clap:


You are welcome Marc, and thanks for the BD wish. Any chance you could repost the pic of the moon you took recently? For some reason I cannot find them now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You are welcome Marc, and thanks for the BD wish. Any chance you could repost the pic of the moon you took recently? For some reason I cannot find them now.


Here are some of my moon pics, Don, taken on two different nights. They could have been sharper had I mounted the camera on a tripod.


----------



## Rps

I guess that’s why they call it Lunenburg.


----------



## dtaylor

SINC said:


> Can't get by the "gimme yer email demand" to open this link. And no, they are not getting my email.


In Safari, try disabling Javascript -- either in Preferences or in the "Develop" menu -- then reload the page. That should defeat the popup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess that’s why they call it Lunenburg.


:love2::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess that’s why they call it Lunenburg.


:clap::love2::clap: True, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, just got SAP up for the day. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, just got SAP up for the day. Later.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Bump to move thread.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, just got SAP up for the day. Later.


Morning all, Don loved the trick plays. I clearly remember Williams setting up that fake walk for the strikeout. It is one of the reasons I didn’t like the “put on” rule in baseball.


----------



## SINC

Not sure what went wrong Marc, but the moon pics did not post. This is all that I get.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure what went wrong Marc, but the moon pics did not post. This is all that I get.


Strange.  I shall post them once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, now I get the same forbidden message. Very strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moon pics for SAP .............. trying once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nope. Same result. Very very strange. Want me to email them to you? What address if so?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Nope. Same result. Very very strange. Want me to email them to you? What address if so?


plmnice at mac.com will do just fine, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> plmnice at mac.com will do just fine, thanks Marc.


Will do. Interesting email address.


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly's brother has fallen into a life of crime.  Sadly, this picture will not upload.


----------



## Dr.G.

Trying once again. Full moon over Lunenburg, NS taken 20 minutes ago.

Bug humbar!! Still does not work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Trying once again. Full moon over Lunenburg, NS taken 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Bug humbar!! Still does not work.


I reported the issue early today in the help section, but so far no help.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I reported the issue early today in the help section, but so far no help.


We shall see. Good idea, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a look at Badlands National Park, a new international symbol and new homes without kitchens may be coming soon although I cannot imagine such a thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Still want me to email those pics to the email you provided?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Still want me to email those pics to the email you provided?


Sure thing on both counts, thanks Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing on both counts, thanks Marc!


Will do.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don, I can see a limited kitchen in the future, as I think we as a society will be living in less than 350 sq ft condos. With real estate prices who can afford to purchase space. I think it will be more of a space restriction than the ready made meals. You might even see a move to a communal kitchen like college residences.


----------



## SINC

Can't imagine not having a kitchen. We eat 99% of our meals at home. Maybe a take out burger or chicken a couple times a month. Might eat in a restaurant once a year but only if I have too. When I worked I ate in restaurants every day and vowed when I retired I would never go near one again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did you get the moon pics?


----------



## pm-r

> a new international symbol and *new homes without kitchens may be coming soon*



Gheese, why don't those author types just give up and save us all such crap. 

My God they've been at the flying car/boat and the Jefferson's air-car thing for decades now as well as flogging the paperless society ad nauseam. Time to give them a break and just ignore them all. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, did you get the moon pics?


Yes, and I am sure I replied to your email letting you know, did you not get the reply?


----------



## SINC

Morning All, today on SAP an interesting puzzle from Patrick, can anyone help solve it?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, and I am sure I replied to your email letting you know, did you not get the reply?


No, no reply, but I am glad that you received them intact.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning All, today on SAP an interesting puzzle from Patrick, can anyone help solve it?


Loved the "Ball Size Illusion! " clip. Watched it three times.

Other than 15 + 15 and a box left blank, I am stumped. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No, no reply, but I am glad that you received them intact.


Hmmm, that's odd, I sent this reply at 10:23 am yesterday and it is in my sent file:

Thanks Marc, I can always use pics!

Don



On Jun 27, 2018, at 10:22 AM, Marc S Glassman <[email protected]> wrote:

Here they are from three different days. That last pic of the Apollo 11 landing site is obviously not mine.<DSCN0636.JPG><DSCN0638.JPG><DSCN1087.JPG><DSCN1089.JPG><DSCN1091.JPG><DSCN1092.JPG><DSCN1114.JPG><Apollo-11-landing-site.png>


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Loved the "Ball Size Illusion! " clip. Watched it three times.
> 
> Other than 15 + 15 and a box left blank, I am stumped. XX)


Yep, I cannot figure it out either, but I put it on Facebook in case anyone there could.


----------



## SINC

I did find this solution online:

https://imgur.com/gallery/sDmwl


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did find this solution online:
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/sDmwl


:clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Well we are under another heat warning here....Saturday it has been projected to be 45c.........WOW! That’s when I hide in the basement for a day or so. Won’t need to fire up the BBQ, just pull the thing outside and let it heat up by itself. Not looking forward to Canada Day for a number of reasons that can be explained in other threads. Nice to still have a calm and respectful place to go to on the web, such as this.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all. Well we are under another heat warning here....Saturday it has been projected to be 45c.........WOW!



That's crazy high temps and very dangerous for some, and that includes all animals!!!

Hope you can keep relatively cool.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, I cannot figure it out either, but I put it on Facebook in case anyone there could.



Likewise, but not much (any) interest shown it seems.




SINC said:


> I did find this solution online:
> https://imgur.com/gallery/sDmwl



And that doesn't even make any sense to me.

I'll go and agree with the 15 + 15 answer.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That's crazy high temps and very dangerous for some, and that includes all animals!!!
> 
> Hope you can keep relatively cool.


Morning Patrick, we’ve had some heat waves here but I guess that’s normal here. I’ve lived here 8 years and still not used to it.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Yep, I cannot figure it out either, but I put it on Facebook in case anyone there could.


Have not looked at the solution. Seems to me the only possible answer was 15 in two of the boxes leaving the third blank. 

Note that the directions said fill the boxes not fill all the boxes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Well we are under another heat warning here....Saturday it has been projected to be 45c.........WOW! That’s when I hide in the basement for a day or so. Won’t need to fire up the BBQ, just pull the thing outside and let it heat up by itself. Not looking forward to Canada Day for a number of reasons that can be explained in other threads. Nice to still have a calm and respectful place to go to on the web, such as this.


Wow!!!!!!!!!! XX) Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Patrick, we’ve had some heat waves here but I guess that’s normal here. I’ve lived here 8 years and still not used to it.



Maybe it could be to some benefits as is happening in the UK:


And others:
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-44615223


EDIT:
Seems like an image won't load or display properly in a post now. Maybe due to the new sites "security" implementations perhaps.


----------



## Rps

This is weird, I can browse any of the links here. The other day I also had some posts disappear in the ether......must be gremlins .


----------



## pm-r

Skip this, I'm just trying to test, posting a small png image to my post here to see if it will work:


Nope doesn't work, problem reported:



> Sorry if this doesn't exactly meet the reporting rules but I cannot post qualifying images to any post now. Maybe due to the recent "security" implementations???



Maybe some others could try a small test and try adding an image to their post to test as well.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a car loses control on the highway and recovers, and interesting trick shot video and Baby Cow Escapes Slaughterhouse And Is Raised By Deer Family In Snowy Forest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This is weird, I can browse any of the links here. The other day I also had some posts disappear in the ether......must be gremlins .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great right now.


Coming right up. Too hot here so I might have a cold beer.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up. Too hot here so I might have a cold beer.




You are joking eh Marc???



> Lunenburg, NS
> Friday 2:00 p.m.
> Mostly Cloudy
> 21C


----------



## Rps

Marc, and all..... 21c! We’re 39c with the humidex and today is not even the hottest day! Came in from a short walk and I’m drenched.....and it’s not rain. Cold beer would be great about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You are joking eh Marc???


No joke. Heat and humidity and no ocean breeze are three reasons to have a cold beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, and all..... 21c! We’re 39c with the humidex and today is not even the hottest day! Came in from a short walk and I’m drenched.....and it’s not rain. Cold beer would be great about now.


Reminds me of Georgia temps. 

Cold beer coming right up.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No joke. Heat and humidity and no ocean breeze are three reasons to have a cold beer.



Errr... Maec... 21C is not exactly hot, regardless of humidity or a lack of any breeze. Even for an old fart like me that can't tolerate high heat days, or cold ones days for that matter.

But you sure can have and enjoy a nice beer anytime you like, even if you think it's hot.


----------



## pm-r

> This is Spruce Grove RCMP arresting a couple using a stolen credit card at the Reddi Mart...


From a link my son sent me…

https://www.facebook.com/StAlbertCrime/videos/883386155178677/

The Benny Hill music adds a bit of humour…

The local should be familiar to some members here eh???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Stay cool, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Dog Chases Own Leash Around Tree, New York City In 1993 and Spain Holds First National Siesta Championship.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great clip of NYC back in 1993. Cute clip of the dog chasing his own leash around the tree. Molly would do something like that ................ the doxies could not be bothered. 

Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I kind of figured you would enjoy that NYC clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I kind of figured you would enjoy that NYC clip.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday Canada Day Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the easiest Whatzit ever and Clint Eastwood singing in our video. Did I type singing? Good grief, I did.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? 

A blackberry is the obvious guess for the pic, but there has to be a catch this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Canada Day to one and all here in The Shang ............... and elsewhere in ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Any requests for Canada Day Sunday Brunch?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I agree Marc it seems too easy.....so.....is there such a thing as a black Logan berry?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Stay cool today. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Stay cool today. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Morning Marc. We talking about temperature?😂😂😂


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. A blackberry is the obvious guess for the pic, but there has to be a catch this week.





Rps said:


> Morning all. I agree Marc it seems too easy.....so.....is there such a thing as a black Logan berry?


Well, this I did not expect, but I can now tell you that is is neither a blackberry nor is it a black Logan berry. That is quite a surprise to me as I thought it would be like shooting fish in a barrel today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. We talking about temperature?😂😂😂


Yes, I hear the humidex will be brutal for you folks today. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Canada Day to one and all. I came to Canada 41 years ago and became a citizen 21 years ago. So far, no regrets. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Congrats on becoming a fellow Canadian Marc, we're happy to have you! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Congrats on becoming a fellow Canadian Marc, we're happy to have you! :clap:


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, this I did not expect, but I can now tell you that is is neither a blackberry nor is it a black Logan berry. That is quite a surprise to me as I thought it would be like shooting fish in a barrel today.



I'd say they look very much like _*Mulberrys*_. Maybe even black Mulberrys just in case they come in any other colors, at least when ripe.

Unless they happen to be extra large boysenberrys, but the young berries don't look like or grow like the young green ones in the photo.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd say they look very much like _*Mulberrys*_. Maybe even black Mulberrys just in case they come in any other colors, at least when ripe.
> 
> Unless they happen to be extra large boysenberrys, but the young berries don't look like or grow like the young green ones in the photo.


A good speculation, Patrick. It would have been good had there been children dancing around the mulberries in the picture.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A good speculation, Patrick. It would have been good had there been children dancing around the mulberries in the picture.



Actually we had a small mulberry tree/bush in our garden when I was a youngster and my mother used its leaves to fee the silkworms she raised.

Odd, but I don't really recall the mulberry tree/bush having large berries like that.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'd say they look very much like _*Mulberrys*_. Maybe even black Mulberrys just in case they come in any other colors, at least when ripe.
> 
> Unless they happen to be extra large boysenberrys, but the young berries don't look like or grow like the young green ones in the photo.


Yep, you got it Patrick!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some inca music, a cat and a clock and the head honcho at Old MacDonald's Farm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


Morning all. Hot and a chance of T-bangers today. 

Thought this was interesting. A friend sent this and maybe SAP worthy (next year)

https://www.facebook.com/HISTORYCanada/videos/10156355207202777/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Hot and a chance of T-bangers today.
> 
> Thought this was interesting. A friend sent this and maybe SAP worthy (next year)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HISTORYCanada/videos/10156355207202777/


Very interesting, Rp. I love montages like those.

Stay safe and cool, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

OPINION: If not for Tupper, Canada would have been scuppered | The Chronicle Herald

Interesting, since I live on Tupper Street here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at Canada Day fireworks, a frisbee beer opener and Blowing Sugar In China is amazing in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. The heat is slowly easing as it will hit 26c today. Hopefully I can do some lawn work, which it very much needs.

Touch wood my new car is doing great. So far I have only used 1 litre of fuel and have travelled 700kms. Not bad mileage. And, I hear, in this hot weather the e- of drops a bit so I think I’m doing fairly well. Will be watching the Jays and the Mets series. Should be fun! My Braves are on an unexpected tear........maybe it’s the GM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. The heat is slowly easing as it will hit 26c today. Hopefully I can do some lawn work, which it very much needs.
> 
> Touch wood my new car is doing great. So far I have only used 1 litre of fuel and have travelled 700kms. Not bad mileage. And, I hear, in this hot weather the e- of drops a bit so I think I’m doing fairly well. Will be watching the Jays and the Mets series. Should be fun! My Braves are on an unexpected tear........maybe it’s the GM.


The Yankees and Mets are doing a number on the Jays and the Braves.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP what grandpa thinks, pole saves pedestrian and American beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Too hot for coffee ........... too early for a beer ............ ice water is the name of the game this morning.


----------



## SINC

And here I sit having a hot coffee and listening to the furnace run as it has been most of the night.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The Yankees and Mets are doing a number on the Jays and the Braves.


Well the Yanks certainly did. I watched the Met game and turned it off at 6 -1 was thinking that 5 runs down and 6 pitchers in the Jays were done. Who knew!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Too hot for coffee ........... too early for a beer ............ ice water is the name of the game this morning.



Some nice lemonade sounds like a nice idea.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Some nice lemonade sounds like a nice idea.


I could use a gallon Patrick thanx. It’s 12 noon as I write this and it is 42c outside.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I could use a gallon Patrick thanx. It’s 12 noon as I write this and it is 42c outside.



I'd need more than cold lemonade in such high heat that's for sure. That's getting way too extreme for us thanks.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And here I sit having a hot coffee and listening to the furnace run as it has been most of the night.


Really???????????? It just hit 40C with the humidex reading here. Too hot to go outside for very long.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Some nice lemonade sounds like a nice idea.





Rps said:


> I could use a gallon Patrick thanx. It’s 12 noon as I write this and it is 42c outside.





pm-r said:


> I'd need more than cold lemonade in such high heat that's for sure. That's getting way too extreme for us thanks.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Same here. Lemonade with some ice would be great right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at the pupation of a Lady bug, some awesome creations in our video and Chocolate Was Used As Money In The Ancient Maya Civilization.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look at the pupation of a Lady bug, some awesome creations in our video and Chocolate Was Used As Money In The Ancient Maya Civilization.


As a kid, I always felt rich if I had coins in my pocket. Chocolate money would melt away back then ............... as well as today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another hot day here in Lunenburg. Must mow the lawn today ............ or die trying. Deborah and I are off for a week long "staycation" next week. We are getting someone to come and live in our house to stay with the dogs while we are away. I plan to be incommunicado for the week, so someone else will have to make you coffee .......... or serve cold beers.


----------



## Rps

Have fun and stay cool Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Have fun and stay cool Marc!


Merci, mon ami. Finished mowing the lawn. Will have to do it one more time before we go. 28C with a 36C humidex reading in full sunshine. There is a bit of a warm dry breeze from the southwest, but it only helps if one is sitting outside in the shade .... with a cold beer or some ice cold lemonade. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, is that a dachshund I see? No, no it's not. Could it be a duckshound? Sure looks like it!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be a busy day today as I have to catch up my yard work......the temps are around 72F so got to get it done before the 90s return Monday.


----------



## SINC

Meanwhile here it will be 31° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, is that a dachshund I see? No, no it's not. Could it be a duckshound? Sure looks like it!


Cute, Don. Yes, that is a smooth black and tan mini doxie .............. caring for some baby ducklings. A "duckshound"??? :lmao::lmao: :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Gordie Howe bridge will be the longest cable-stayed bridge in North America | CBC News

Rp, this will be quite the bridge.


----------



## Rps

We arent holding our breath waiting for it to be built. Most of us think this is in the second coming class of items, we don’t think it will ever be built.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cat gets trolled, Jack Nicklous sinks a long one and Your Kitchen Towel Could Contain Harmful Bacteria, Is Yours Safe To Use?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We arent holding our breath waiting for it to be built. Most of us think this is in the second coming class of items, we don’t think it will ever be built.


"If you build it, they will come."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to get everyone started on this fine weekend day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just returned home from a nice outing in Wolfville, NS. Much hotter there than it is here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit that just might be tricky, Two Elephants Reunited After More Than 20 Years and 7 Surprising Things You Can Do With Orange Juice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Love the OJ ideas ........... care for a slice of red cabbage with your morning Whatzit coffee???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Love the OJ ideas ........... care for a slice of red cabbage with your morning Whatzit coffee???


Morning Marc, since I love cabbage I could easily handle that.

While you and another have correctly identified the Whatzit? image as red cabbage, Bixmen is being a bit crafty today and is still looking deeper for the right answer to today's Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, since I love cabbage I could easily handle that.
> 
> While you and another have correctly identified the Whatzit? image as red cabbage, Bixmen is being a bit crafty today and is still looking deeper for the right answer to today's Whatzit?


Not sure what sort of "deeper" answer is required. I shall await his reply to the "right answer" with interest.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, since I love cabbage I could easily handle that.
> 
> While you and another have correctly identified the Whatzit? image as red cabbage, Bixmen is being a bit crafty today and is still looking deeper for the right answer to today's Whatzit?


Would that be due to “human form” in the centre of the slice that my mind has created?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Would that be due to “human form” in the centre of the slice that my mind has created?


I would say the word 'form' that you used, is a helpful clue to his answer.


----------



## eMacMan

I am thinking cabbage heart.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit that just might be tricky,


Maybe tricky for someone who's never cooked or been in the kitchen, but I see SAP already shows two good guesses including Marc's here. Yup, cut red cabbage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the unusual answer to the Whatzit?, a magpie chasing a cat and prisons are very different in Norway in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Interesting answer to the whatzit pic. Yes, patterns are everywhere in nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is being served. I am off for a vacation on Wed. so someone else will have to be responsible for the coffee while I am gone.


----------



## SINC

Double post removed.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we too head out to Sask. for a family reunion on the weekend so I too will be spending little time here. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, we too head out to Sask. for a family reunion on the weekend so I too will be spending little time here. Hope you have a great trip!


Same to you, Don. I shall be incommunicado for a week, and with you gone, I shall designate Rp as the official coffee maker. Bon voyage.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the unusual answer to the Whatzit?, … … …





Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Interesting answer to the whatzit pic. Yes, patterns are everywhere in nature.



I guess I should have read the question a bit better and wondered why it was labelled as a bit difficult.

And for a good, simple explanation of What is a Fractal?, this should do it:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3YvheUKSEg[/ame]

Or this:
https://fractalfoundation.org/resources/what-are-fractals/

Actually I'd question that the cut cabbage actually qualifies.  


EDIT: It looks like some URLs and text doesn't work here either. This forum site really is quite mucked up while they screw up some of the unnecessary transitions.

Trying again…


----------



## pm-r

Trying the youtube URL site again here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3YvheUKSEg


Whatdoyouknow… it actually worked!!!

Gheese


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a sreat guitarist, a lemon picker and What Happens If Someone Catches The Loch Ness Monster?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a sreat guitarist, a lemon picker and What Happens If Someone Catches The Loch Ness Monster?


Catch Nessie????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. I set off tomorrow morning, so Rp will have to take up my duties for a week. I hope you like BT coffee.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm today here in Windsor...will only hit 31c. Might get a morning shower. Saw a really lovely movie last night ( borrowed the DVD from the local library ) it was Victoria and Abdul. It was loosely about the relationship between Queen Victoria and an Indian Muslim. Very nice.

Along a similar line the tv series Indian Summer is worth watching as well.


----------



## SINC

How about things worth reading, this for example! 

To Those of Us Born 1925 - 1955 

First, we survived being born to mothers who may have smoked and/or drank while they were pregnant. 

They took aspirin, ate blue cheese dressing, tuna from a can, and didn't get tested for diabetes. 

Then, after that trauma, we were put to sleep on our tummies in baby cribs covered with bright coloured Lead-based paints. 

We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, locks on doors or cabinets and, when we rode our bikes, we had baseball caps, not helmets, on our heads. 

As infants and children, we would ride in cars with no car seats, no booster seats, no seat belts, no air bags, bald tires and sometimes no brakes.

Riding in the back of a pick- up truck on a warm day was always a special treat. 

We drank water from the garden hose and not from a bottle. 

We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bottle, and no one actually died from this. 

We ate cupcakes, white bread, real butter, and bacon. We drank Kool-Aid made with real white sugar and we weren't overweight. WHY? 

Because we were always outside playing ... that's why! 

We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back when the streetlights came on. No one was able to reach us all day ... and we were OKAY. 

We would spend hours building go-carts out of scraps and then ride them down the hill, only to find out we forgot the brakes. After running into the bushes a few times, we learned to solve the problem. 

We did not have Play Stations, Nintendos and X-boxes. There were no video games, no 150 channels on cable, no video movies or DVDs, no surround-sound or CDs, no cell phones, no personal computers and no Internet. 

WE HAD FRIENDS And we went outside and found them! 

We fell out of trees, got cut, broke bones and teeth and there were no lawsuits from those accidents.

We would get spankings with wooden spoons, switches, ping-pong paddles, or just a bare hand, and no one would call child services to report abuse. 

We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt and the worms did not live in us forever. 

We were given BB guns for our 10th birthdays, .22 rifles for our 12th, rode horses, made up games with sticks and tennis balls, and although we were
told it would happen, we did not put out very many eyes. 

We rode bikes or walked to a friend's house and knocked on the door or rang the bell, or just walked in and talked to them.

Little League had tryouts and not everyone made the team. Those who didn't had to learn to deal with disappointment. Imagine that!

The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke the law was unheard of. They actually sided with the law! 

These generations have produced some of the best risk-takers, problem solvers, and inventors ever. 

The past 60 to 85 years have seen an explosion of innovation and new ideas. 

We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility and we learned how to deal with it all.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, there is a lot to be said for that up bringing. You forgot the one room school some of us went to. Families lived near each other and where I lived the whole community acted like your parent ( we couldn’t get away with anything when I was younger ). Amazing we survived !


----------



## SINC

Yep, I did all of those things as a kid in the 50s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm today here in Windsor...will only hit 31c. Might get a morning shower. Saw a really lovely movie last night ( borrowed the DVD from the local library ) it was Victoria and Abdul. It was loosely about the relationship between Queen Victoria and an Indian Muslim. Very nice.
> 
> Along a similar line the tv series Indian Summer is worth watching as well.


Afternoon, Rp. Saw the preview for that movie and it looked interesting. Stay cool ................ and don't forget to serve morning coffee starting tomorrow. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How about things worth reading, this for example!
> 
> To Those of Us Born 1925 - 1955
> 
> First, we survived being born to mothers who may have smoked and/or drank while they were pregnant.
> 
> They took aspirin, ate blue cheese dressing, tuna from a can, and didn't get tested for diabetes.
> 
> Then, after that trauma, we were put to sleep on our tummies in baby cribs covered with bright coloured Lead-based paints.
> 
> We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, locks on doors or cabinets and, when we rode our bikes, we had baseball caps, not helmets, on our heads.
> 
> As infants and children, we would ride in cars with no car seats, no booster seats, no seat belts, no air bags, bald tires and sometimes no brakes.
> 
> Riding in the back of a pick- up truck on a warm day was always a special treat.
> 
> We drank water from the garden hose and not from a bottle.
> 
> We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bottle, and no one actually died from this.
> 
> We ate cupcakes, white bread, real butter, and bacon. We drank Kool-Aid made with real white sugar and we weren't overweight. WHY?
> 
> Because we were always outside playing ... that's why!
> 
> We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back when the streetlights came on. No one was able to reach us all day ... and we were OKAY.
> 
> We would spend hours building go-carts out of scraps and then ride them down the hill, only to find out we forgot the brakes. After running into the bushes a few times, we learned to solve the problem.
> 
> We did not have Play Stations, Nintendos and X-boxes. There were no video games, no 150 channels on cable, no video movies or DVDs, no surround-sound or CDs, no cell phones, no personal computers and no Internet.
> 
> WE HAD FRIENDS And we went outside and found them!
> 
> We fell out of trees, got cut, broke bones and teeth and there were no lawsuits from those accidents.
> 
> We would get spankings with wooden spoons, switches, ping-pong paddles, or just a bare hand, and no one would call child services to report abuse.
> 
> We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt and the worms did not live in us forever.
> 
> We were given BB guns for our 10th birthdays, .22 rifles for our 12th, rode horses, made up games with sticks and tennis balls, and although we were
> told it would happen, we did not put out very many eyes.
> 
> We rode bikes or walked to a friend's house and knocked on the door or rang the bell, or just walked in and talked to them.
> 
> Little League had tryouts and not everyone made the team. Those who didn't had to learn to deal with disappointment. Imagine that!
> 
> The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke the law was unheard of. They actually sided with the law!
> 
> These generations have produced some of the best risk-takers, problem solvers, and inventors ever.
> 
> The past 60 to 85 years have seen an explosion of innovation and new ideas.
> 
> We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility and we learned how to deal with it all.


Amen, brother. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc, there is a lot to be said for that up bringing. You forgot the one room school some of us went to. Families lived near each other and where I lived the whole community acted like your parent ( we couldn’t get away with anything when I was younger ). Amazing we survived !


One room? Sadly, I have no idea what this might be like. My K-6 public school had 1700+ students, my 7-9 junior high school had 3500+ students, and my high school had 7700 students packed in for grades 10-12. Baby boomer schools in NYC were just like this .................. and even larger in some areas.


----------



## Dr.G.

June frost wipes out 70% of Nova Scotia's wild blueberry crop | CBC News

Mark, when I read this I thought of you and your parents.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. * I set off tomorrow morning*, so Rp will have to take up my duties *for a week*. I hope you like BT coffee.



Ahhh, relief, a week respite from daily repetitive posts of:


> Morning all. Coffee is being served.





> Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Anyway, have a nice trip and a break from the dogs.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> One room? Sadly, I have no idea what this might be like. My K-6 public school had 1700+ students, my 7-9 junior high school had 3500+ students, and my high school had 7700 students packed in for grades 10-12. Baby boomer schools in NYC were just like this .................. and even larger in some areas.


Marc, I was raised in a small farming community. We had a one room school and most of the students would grow up to look after their parents farms. What we lacked in sophistication educationally we made up for by the parent school committee. While my kids in the city schools fought over field trips and other such matters we had the following....decided and paid for by our parents...

1. First Aid training including AR ( no mouth to mouth then or CPR )
2. Survival training
3. Halloween, Christmas, Valentines Day and Easter parties.
4. Annual school picnic 
5 yearly bus trips...Ottawa, Riverdale Zoo, Niagara Falls, ROM were some of the destinations I recall.
6. Annual school baseball games. We and 3 other rural school rotated yearly to have a game.
7. Music and dance. Our music teacher travelled to numerous schools and when he showed up it was a fun hilight. Rhythm Band, Piano were the order of the day.
8. Annual Christmas Show.
9. And, one day a cow gave birth to a calf right beside the school fence. Everyone of us watched.

I don’t regret my educational background.... I wish my kids had the same.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Sinc, there is a lot to be said for that up bringing. You forgot the one room school some of us went to. Families lived near each other and where I lived the whole community acted like your parent ( we couldn’t get away with anything when I was younger ). Amazing we survived !





SINC said:


> Yep, I did all of those things as a kid in the 50s.



+1. Agree and Ditto.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Marc, I was raised in a small farming community. We had a one room school and most of the students would grow up to look after their parents farms.



No doubt you had your own Robert Allan liked the one who lived on a small local farm here who took a chicken under his arm to the early grade show & tell in his three room rural school and did some maneuvering with the chicken and then proudly announced to the teacher and all her pupils — and that's how you kill a chicken!!!

I gather city schools were quite a bit different. ;-)


----------



## Rps

Patrick that’s funny! But, yes it would have probably fit right in. We were so rural I remember a girl I had a crush on her brother used to drive her to school on a horse and wagon....I’m not kidding.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I was raised in a small farming community. We had a one room school and most of the students would grow up to look after their parents farms. What we lacked in sophistication educationally we made up for by the parent school committee. While my kids in the city schools fought over field trips and other such matters we had the following....decided and paid for by our parents...
> 
> 1. First Aid training including AR ( no mouth to mouth then or CPR )
> 2. Survival training
> 3. Halloween, Christmas, Valentines Day and Easter parties.
> 4. Annual school picnic
> 5 yearly bus trips...Ottawa, Riverdale Zoo, Niagara Falls, ROM were some of the destinations I recall.
> 6. Annual school baseball games. We and 3 other rural school rotated yearly to have a game.
> 7. Music and dance. Our music teacher travelled to numerous schools and when he showed up it was a fun hilight. Rhythm Band, Piano were the order of the day.
> 8. Annual Christmas Show.
> 9. And, one day a cow gave birth to a calf right beside the school fence. Everyone of us watched.
> 
> I don’t regret my educational background.... I wish my kids had the same.


An eclectic array of experiences, Rp. Kudos. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Patrick that’s funny! But, yes it would have probably fit right in. We were so rural I remember a girl I had a crush on her brother used to drive her to school on a horse and wagon....I’m not kidding.


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

With an early start tomorrow, time to pull the pin tonight. Rp will be responsible for the OtHD coffee tomorrow. See you all next week. Stay safe. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video features drunk animals, a kid hugs a chicken and 7 Things You’ll Only Remember If You Were Born In The 1950s.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.

Don I remember most of those items. Funny, but the last time I saw candy cigarettes was a number of years ago...they were Popeye’s, which in itself was funny as Popeye smoked a pipe. My favourites when I was young were Silver Swords....they were about the size of a real cigarette, had a red tip and an ash coloured band near the tip. They were somewhat lemony as I recall. You would be tarred and feathered if you sold them today.


----------



## SINC

Yeah Rp, I recall most of those as well, but can't recall the brand name of the candy smokes. I do however recall the red end. But there are lots of things we used to do as kids that just do not exist any more. For instance we made our own sling shots with a 'Y' branch out of a willow, an old inner tube for the rubber and a section of an old belt for the pocket. We shot just rocks and they were powerful enough to kill a bird if you could hit one. Also whistles out of a maple tree branch or a karagana pod.


----------



## Rps

People would go nuts today if you taught kids how to make sling shots!


----------



## SINC

I carried my BB gun with me every day of the summer and no one gave me a second glance when I was about 10. Ditto when I got my first .22 rifle at age 12. This during the time my father was a sergeant on the city police force, who was an instructor for gun safety for the local police and I learned safety from him when a member of the boy scouts.


----------



## Rps

I was a little older, but I had a .177 cal pellet rifle and later a 22. They were common were I lived.


----------



## pm-r

> For instance we made our own sling shots with a 'Y' branch out of a willow, an old inner tube for the rubber and a section of an old belt for the pocket. We shot just rocks and they were powerful enough to kill a bird if you could hit one. Also whistles out of a maple tree branch or a karagana pod.



And I still have my old perfect Y slingshot made from a maple and just recently got new rubber to rejuvenate it (Canadian Tire sells them), and use it with beach stones on the &%$#*& deer that like devouring our garden plants and flowers. 

Yes, the deer are winning but I'm still a damn good accurate shooter.

And the grandkids always enjoyed the maple whistle that I've always remembered how to make that an old guy showed me when I was about ten or earlier at a summer camping holiday.

Neat good stuff.


----------



## pm-r

> I was a little older, but I had a .177 cal pellet rifle and later a 22.



Same here, except for the .22 rim fire as they weren't allowed where I grew up next to the C-I-L explosive plant on James Island. And I still have the BSA .177 pellet air rifle.

PS: The worst phony cigarettes were those junk licorice ones that they dipped the end into some small red decorator beads to resemble the lit glow of a real cigarette. Horrible things.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> PS: The worst phony cigarettes were those junk licorice ones that they dipped the end into some small red decorator beads to resemble the lit glow of a real cigarette. Horrible things.


Patrick, I actually liked those licorice ones. You can still get them but are they expensive...might as well buy real ones.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a teen hands a baseball to a kid, a guy frees a whale from a fishing net and A Tit, An Owl and Some Parakeets: Winning Pics.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a teen hands a baseball to a kid, a guy frees a whale from a fishing net and A Tit, An Owl and Some Parakeets: Winning Pics.


Morning all. Don loved the fan giving up the ball......that’s a true baseball fan.


----------



## SINC

Yes Rp, that is why I chose that gif. It sends a message for sure.


----------



## Rps

Don the puzzle meme is probably one of the funniest I’ve seen .


----------



## SINC

Puzzle meme? Which one is that?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Puzzle meme? Which one is that?



This one.


----------



## SINC

Oh, forgot I used those smaller two.


----------



## Rps

Don, and others, thought you might enjoy an afternoon chuckle. Spoiler alert there is a word used which some might find offensive.

https://youtu.be/K5WW-InetMI


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don, and others, thought you might enjoy an afternoon chuckle. Spoiler alert there is a word used which some might find offensive.
> 
> https://youtu.be/K5WW-InetMI



:lmao: :clap:


----------



## Rps

Afternoon Patrick, how are things in Lotus Land today. It’s a bit cooler here at 29c today. May get some much needed rain later.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Afternoon Patrick, how are things in Lotus Land today. It’s a bit cooler here at 29c today. May get some much needed rain later.




It's been typical Juneish still for the most part, coolish with occasional showers, but nice today @ 25C and clear blue skys and warmer temps into the high 20s for the rest of the week and supposedly into at least next week.

We would have a hard time coping with the heat and humidity that you get down your way.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

I’ve got to say, I’ve liv d here 8 years and some days I still have a hard time coping with it. When you hit 43c you really need to pace yourself and hydrate often. The sun and I don’t play well together, so I guess I picked the wrong place to live.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SINC

I lived an hour north of you in Wallaceburg for seven years. Hated every damn minute of it. Way too hot and humid for man or beast. Never so glad to get out of an area in my life. Other than that it was fine.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a carving in our neighbourhood, rallying on two wheels and an African man sees snow for the first time in our video.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> I lived an hour north of you in Wallaceburg for seven years. Hated every damn minute of it. Way too hot and humid for man or beast. Never so glad to get out of an area in my life. Other than that it was fine.


On the other hand,Don, I remember talking to my dad on August 2nd when I lived in Edmonton. They were having a pool party and BBQ and I had 1 inch of snow on the ground....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> On the other hand,Don, I remember talking to my dad on August 2nd when I lived in Edmonton. They were having a pool party and BBQ and I had 1 inch of snow on the ground....


Yep, it happens but I can live with that. When it is cold, one can cover up and stay warm, but when the temps get in three digits F and the humidity is 100% there was nothing one could do to cool down. Our apartment did not have A/C.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yep, it happens but I can live with that. When it is cold, one can cover up and stay warm, but when the temps get in three digits F and the humidity is 100% there was nothing one could do to cool down. Our apartment did not have A/C.


Oh I get that! Our house has AC and some days I just sit downstairs.


----------



## Rps

A smile for you, forgive if it’s somewhat political.


----------



## pm-r

> A smile for you, forgive if it’s somewhat political.



Ol' Don at his best again…


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Aretha Franklin at her best, backwards on an escalator and ugly dog winner dies.

Off to Sask this morning until Thursday. Hope the wifi along the way works to keep SAP going.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Coffee on if you are interested. Have a safe trip Don!


----------



## SINC

Huge winds today made the six hour run from home to Langham SK a breeze if you pardon the pun. A 10.5 mpg even breeze. When you consider I usually get 8 mpg that IS nearly a 30% savings in fuel.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Huge winds today made the six hour run from home to Langham SK a breeze if you pardon the pun. A 10.5 mpg even breeze. When you consider I usually get 8 mpg that IS nearly a 30% savings in fuel.



Very nice.

Let's hope they reverse direction for your trip back home.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Langham, SK. Today on SAP more great rodeo shots, the Sunday Whatzit and Apple Upgrades.


----------



## SINC

The wind is howling again today out of the west. That means it will try to blow the RV towards the centre line all the way to Regina. Crap.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don my father had a cargo van and I recall fighting the wind with the thing...not fun! 

I think your U.K. reader has the correct answer for the Whatzit....as a park bench.

Patrick would love some of your temps....it will be in the 40s all week here. Busy day today with a BBQ later this afternoon, provided we beat the thunderstorms. My highlight of the day is watching Endeavour on PBS tonight. Love the show and it’s predecessor Morse.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all from Langham, SK. Today on SAP more great rodeo shots, the Sunday Whatzit and Apple Upgrades.




I'd say that Lorna is spot-on with her Sunday Whatzit guess:


> It is the underside of a park bench. - Lorna in
> Middlesborough, England


Except to be picky and correct that it's _*the underside of a city sidewalk slat-bench*_ in this case.

Interesting that the image is apparently used and from a Windows Wallpapers Architecture desktop collection. It sure wouldn't be my choice for that purpose!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an interesting 'hold my beer' take, a cat chilling and Is A Hot Dog A Sandwich?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an interesting 'hold my beer' take, a cat chilling and Is A Hot Dog A Sandwich?


Morning all. Warm again. Had some rain last night and maybe today.

Don, I loved the Elmo quote......


----------



## Rps

A morning smile for you.....


----------



## Rps

And another smile for you.... Don maybe SAP worthy...

world renowned brain surgeon has a fancy party at his mansion and wouldn't you know it, 1 hour before it starts his whole septic system clogs up.. so he calls a 24 hour plumber and explains his delimma .. plumber says i'll be right over.... so the plumber arrives and the doc shows him the problem.. plumber goes to work and in 10 minutes all is flowing well,,, the doctor is so relieved and ask the plumber 
how much? plumber says 8 thousand dollars!!! the doctor looks at him and says 8 THOUSAND DOLLARS???? sir i am a world renowned brain surgeon and i don't make that kind of money. plumber grins and says ,,oh yeah when i was a brain surgeon i didn't either ,, he's your reciept.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Back home again. I would like to thank Rp for running the Café while I was gone ................ and for turning a profit ............ mainly from getting some of the regulars to pay their tabs. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Welcome back Marc, hope you had a good vacation. I’m watching the weather here while I’m BBQ-I gotta dinner [ 3 steaks, one for Tovah, myself and Guinness ] I think we’re lucky...looks like we dodged a tornado. They are common here...who knew.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Welcome back Marc, hope you had a good vacation. I’m watching the weather here while I’m BBQ-I gotta dinner [ 3 steaks, one for Tovah, myself and Guinness ] I think we’re lucky...looks like we dodged a tornado. They are common here...who knew.


Thanks, Rp. We are doing chicken on the BBQ right now -- clear skies and 23C temps. Stay safe , mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> A morning smile for you.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 87418


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


>


:lmao:

Evening, Frank. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from Windthorst, SK. Today on SAP the changes in phone booths, ghost car crashes and Marriage Linked To Better Cancer Outcomes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. My wife said that she has been to Windthorst, SK back when she was a girl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee shall be brewing shortly. Hard to get back into the swing of things after a week long vacation. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.



Yikes, the daily evening habitual repeating salutation is back again I see so I guess it will be so, but not really needed or to get one's post count up.

I keep getting led to expect that there really might be some late breaking news, but I guess I should learn to notice the poster's name to save looking. Silly me.

Oh well… at least life goes on… and yes I started to write this last yesterday evening…


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all from Windthorst, SK. Today on SAP the changes in phone booths, ghost car crashes and Marriage Linked To Better Cancer Outcomes.




An interesting "uncover" page on the *ghost car crashes*:
https://inews.co.uk/video/ghost-crash-the-explanation-behind-the-viral-supernatural-video/

I've never been to Saskatchewan but my wife's Dad grew up there but there sure seem to be lots of small towns like Windthorst, SK that appear to be way out in the boonies according to GoogleMaps. And flat!!!

As the Saskatchewan farmer that came out west was asked what he thought about the area and he replied that it was pretty good but the darn tall mountains got in the way and blocked the good views.

PS: Love the photos of the old cars especially the originals taken at The Reynolds Alberta Museum.

I understand it's a place worth visiting. We missed it but did get to the Lancaster airplane museum at Nanton Alberta.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all from Windthorst, SK. Today on SAP the changes in phone booths, ghost car crashes and Marriage Linked To Better Cancer Outcomes.


Don, is the yellow canola in bloom in that part of SK? I recall driving from Calgary to Regina and seeing these massive fields of yellow as far as the eye could see. A great memory.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I remember my first time heading through SK. I was taking a train and at night you could see a light on what I presumed was a grain elevator. So I thought, well coming into civilisation soon.........two hours later . That said I have always thought Saskatoon was one of our countries prettier cities.........as long as you aren’t there from October to March.


----------



## pm-r

> Don, is the yellow canola in bloom in that part of SK?



According to the 'net, it should be at its peak for blooming around now and some nice photos and info:
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/promising-start-for-canola-crops-1.3667708
and
https://www.canolacouncil.org/media/image-gallery/fields-flowers/

But a quite interesting article here and some nice shots one could grab and use for some nice Desktop Photos:
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/new...fields-to-the-worldskitchens/article34717778/


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, is the yellow canola in bloom in that part of SK? I recall driving from Calgary to Regina and seeing these massive fields of yellow as far as the eye could see. A great memory.


Yes it is very colourful with good crops this year. Will try and get some pics on the way home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I remember my first time heading through SK. I was taking a train and at night you could see a light on what I presumed was a grain elevator. So I thought, well coming into civilisation soon.........two hours later . That said I have always thought Saskatoon was one of our countries prettier cities.........as long as you aren’t there from October to March.


What I also like about SK is looking out at the horizon and just seeing the flat land and the sky. Great memories.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes it is very colourful with good crops this year. Will try and get some pis on the way home.


Merci, mon ami. Have a good drive home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early tonight. Want to watch the rest of the All Star game. I am still rooting for the NL ............... as I always have in days long past. See you all tomorrow for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a monument to Trump, wall falls on cars and Iceman's Last Meal Was High-Fat, High-Calorie Feast.

Will leave this morning for home, taking us as far back as Langham, SK today, some 487 km.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a monument to Trump, wall falls on cars and Iceman's Last Meal Was High-Fat, High-Calorie Feast.
> 
> Will leave this morning for home, taking us as far back as Langham, SK today, some 487 km.


Morning, Don. Have a safe trip home.

That was truly an amazing Belgian Malinois dog. I have never heard of the breed, but it could do amazing acts of strength and agility ................. truly unlike my doxies. 

Care for some strong OtHD coffee to see you on your way?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We finally have some cooler weather. In the 70s today.

Got to say the clip on the Belgium dog was amazing to watch.....looks a little like a Shepard mix to me....but is it agile!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We finally have some cooler weather. In the 70s today.
> 
> Got to say the clip on the Belgium dog was amazing to watch.....looks a little like a Shepard mix to me....but is it agile!


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, amazing agility in that dog. I can only imagine what one of our doxies, or Molly, the Glen of Imaal would look like trying to do some of those stunts.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Yes it is very colourful with good crops this year. Will try and get some pics on the way home.





Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. Have a good drive home.


Tried one shot while moving. Two second click got this. Enjoy!

Apologies for distracted driving. Never again will I use an iPhone, need two hands. My point and shoot is coming out of the case. No harm, no foul, but this was lucky.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tried one shot while moving. Two second click got this. Enjoy!
> 
> Apologies for distracted driving. Never again will I use an iPhone, need two hands. My point and shoot is coming out of the case. No harm, no foul, but this was lucky.


Good shot of a fine scene. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a guy gets a bit close to a train, Top 10 World Famous Mango Varieties in our video and some good news for The Shang, 8 Coffees A Day Means A Longer Life Than No Coffee, According To A 10-Year Study.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> ... some good news for The Shang, 8 Coffees A Day Means A Longer Life Than No Coffee, According To A 10-Year Study.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Morning all. Coffee is on Don this morning as the bearer of such good news. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the morning weeding. Now, it is a bit hot to be outside in the full sun. Sadly, Don did not spring for free beers for one and all.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Spent the morning weeding. Now, it is a bit hot to be outside in the full sun. Sadly, Don did not spring for free beers for one and all.



Why don't the deer and rabbits devour the nice juicy tender weeds in our driveway and some garden areas rather than eating our few flowers that manage to bloom a bit before they get hacked. They've even decided to eat some of the large daisies for gosh sakes.

As for the beers, maybe it because someone thought eight beers a day would be a bit much to accept or devour.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Why don't the deer and rabbits devour the nice juicy tender weeds in our driveway and some garden areas rather than eating our few flowers that manage to bloom a bit before they get hacked. They've even decided to eat some of the large daisies for gosh sakes.
> 
> As for the beers, maybe it because someone thought eight beers a day would be a bit much to accept or devour.


My neighbor next door suffers the same plight, Patrick. We have a fence around our whole property ............... as well as four dogs. 

I would not want to "devour" eight beer, but two or even three would be fine today. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My neighbor next door suffers the same plight, Patrick. We have a fence around our whole property ............... as well as four dogs.
> 
> I would not want to "devour" eight beer, but two or even three would be fine today. :clap:




I'm thinking a rope noose snare could be a good thing but I have no knowledge abut hunting and gutting. 

And it's too bad all the small yappy dogs we have surrounding us don't discourage the deer.

One neighbor has a wire fence all around their property, but the deer either walk through the open gateway or just hop the fence as it it wasn't there.

By all means have a beer or two, or three Marc, and you mat as well help support the local NS breweries who I'm told make some very nice beers. But make sure you have some of the nice refreshing brews and skip the heavy, medicine, over-hopped bitter types some seem to make.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm thinking a rope noose snare could be a good thing but I have no knowledge abut hunting and gutting.
> 
> And it's too bad all the small yappy dogs we have surrounding us don't discourage the deer.
> 
> One neighbor has a wire fence all around their property, but the deer either walk through the open gateway or just hop the fence as it it wasn't there.
> 
> By all means have a beer or two, or three Marc, and you mat as well help support the local NS breweries who I'm told make some very nice beers. But make sure you have some of the nice refreshing brews and skip the heavy, medicine, over-hopped bitter types some seem to make.


It is illegal to feed or snare/trap/hunt deer here in Lunenburg, Patrick. The deer could jump over the 4 foot fence around our property, but maybe the smell of our dogs keeps them on the other side of the fence. When they bark at the deer they wander away. Very friendly deer here in this town.

Yes, there are some local beers here that are light and refreshing. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing ......... and there are some special treats in the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgnbbPslYYQ&feature=share

cute


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, quite the doxie video.

Today on SAP an amazing way to cap a wall in our video, a kid who only wants one thing and A Pirate Question smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, quite the doxie video.
> 
> Today on SAP an amazing way to cap a wall in our video, a kid who only wants one thing and A Pirate Question smile.


Yes, especially on the 25th anniversary of Jurassic Park's movie release. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Here is a peek at what those fields of Canola and Flax look like from the driver's seat of the motor home. Not great shots with my point and shoot, but it does give you an idea of the expanse of the fields.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is a peek at what those fields of Canola and Flax look like from the driver's seat of the motor home. Not great shots with my point and shoot, but it does give you an idea of the expanse of the fields.


Wow. Just as I remembered.


----------



## Rps

A sea of yellow.......of course here it’s dandelions. We are looking at may 3 days of rain here.....and could we use it. 

Marc, what is humourously called the second half of baseball begins. You think your Giants will be buyers or shoppers. They aren’t really out of it. But you never know. I had the Padres as a pick and they are done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A sea of yellow.......of course here it’s dandelions. We are looking at may 3 days of rain here.....and could we use it.
> 
> Marc, what is humourously called the second half of baseball begins. You think your Giants will be buyers or shoppers. They aren’t really out of it. But you never know. I had the Padres as a pick and they are done.


They should stick with their current team.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?ab33#1627435581403539444201807200501ww1676cwwg

Don, seems you folks are in for some rough weather. How does Ely react to thunder?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?ab33#1627435581403539444201807200501ww1676cwwg
> 
> Don, seems you folks are in for some rough weather. How does Ely react to thunder?


Like most dogs she hides near one of us til its done.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Like most dogs she hides near one of us til its done.


Just like our Chip and Molly. Stella and Gracie ignore it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A sea of yellow.......of course here it’s dandelions. We are looking at may 3 days of rain here.....and could we use it.
> 
> Marc, what is humourously called the second half of baseball begins. You think your Giants will be buyers or shoppers. They aren’t really out of it. But you never know. I had the Padres as a pick and they are done.


https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...terans-despite-remaining-in-the-playoff-race/

Interesting.


----------



## SINC

Well the big storm has hit and it is severe for sure. Never seen so much rain fall so quickly. Small hail to date but TV reception is gone and lightning is close, followed by almost immediate thunder.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well the big storm has hit and it is severe for sure. Never seen so much rain fall so quickly. Small hail to date but TV reception is gone and lightning is close, followed by almost immediate thunder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us get started on our day.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Christmas coming early' for N.S. growers hurt by June frost | CBC News

Mark, read this and thought of you and your parents.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP two guys slip on icy stairs, a very unique aircraft that flies backwards and The Difference Between 'Guts' and 'Balls'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would go well right now, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would go well right now, thanks.


Evening, Don. Care for a beer now???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit?, A video you should not miss, watch right to the end and a bike front flip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?

The Sunday Whatzit pics reminds me of a chain link fence that has not been pulled taut and some staples. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit?… …




I see there are already some good answers for today's Sunday Whatzit?, and I would agree that they are all "*hog rings*" with the top photo of what are often called _*J Wire Fence Clips*_ or just_* J Style hog rings*_ and the lower photo of strips of _*C style hog rings*_, usually used with _*Hog Ring Pliers*_, sort of like a stapler and the staple strips they use, and used with many wire products, fencing and upholstery.

Some like the bottom photo shows, use sharp pointed ends and they can sure pierce one's skin easily if one isn't careful!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit? solved, a dog gets a lift and be very careful of a new phone scam that gets you to say 'yes'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit? solved, a dog gets a lift and be very careful of a new phone scam that gets you to say 'yes'.


Morning, Don. Can you hear me????  Want some coffee????

Cute puppy pic. As well, I actually use the term "To pull a Brodie". :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Can you hear me????  Want some coffee????
> 
> Cute puppy pic. As well, I actually use the term "To pull a Brodie". :clap:


Morning Marc. Nope, I can't and I never can on ehMac, but a coffee would be great.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Nope, I can't and I never can on ehMac, but a coffee would be great.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Was going to mow the lawn this afternoon, but the humidex reading is already at 36C. Best to leave it for another day. Good day for a beer or two, however.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Was going to mow the lawn this afternoon, but the humidex reading is already at 36C. Best to leave it for another day. Good day for a beer or two, however.


Never thought I’d be able to say this, but we could send down some cooler weather. We’ve caught a break and it’s only about 70f here....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Never thought I’d be able to say this, but we could send down some cooler weather. We’ve caught a break and it’s only about 70f here....


Send it our way, Rp. One of the hottest days ever here in Lunenburg with 28C temps and a 38C humidex reading at 4PM.  XX) 

Heat warning issued for Nova Scotia as humidity levels soar | CBC News


----------



## VieleKatzen

Couldn't seem to delete this so the text has been moved to the "re-introduce yourself" thread.


----------



## SINC

Welcome back Mona, long time no hear from.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Couldn't seem to delete this so the text has been moved to the "re-introduce yourself" thread.


I echo Don, Mona. Welcome back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Thank you, SINC and Dr. G. 

And THEN I got locked out of ehMac and couldn't get back in!!

Hopefully I've got the issue settled ...


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a gif of a kid having trouble with a fish, a musical video to enjoy with guitar talent and have you got stiff joints?


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thank you, SINC and Dr. G.
> 
> And THEN I got locked out of ehMac and couldn't get back in!!
> 
> Hopefully I've got the issue settled ...


Well, welcome back, Mona. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Rps

Welcome back Mona, nice to hear from you.

Marc our cool weather did last ....we are near 80 today but nothing like your temps.

Don loved the stiff joint cartoon. Say Don I’ve been looking at the CFL attendance figures...Montreal and Toronto are waaaaaaaay down. I know they’ve lost some games but it looks like the CFL is a western league. Sad to say but the league may being trouble again with its two largest cities in the East. Not sure what the answer is, I mean it’s not like the Argos haven’t been winners.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Welcome back Mona, nice to hear from you.
> 
> Marc our cool weather did last ....we are near 80 today but nothing like your temps.
> 
> Don loved the stiff joint cartoon. Say Don I’ve been looking at the CFL attendance figures...Montreal and Toronto are waaaaaaaay down. I know they’ve lost some games but it looks like the CFL is a western league. Sad to say but the league may being trouble again with its two largest cities in the East. Not sure what the answer is, I mean it’s not like the Argos haven’t been winners.


Merci, mon ami. Currently 28C with a 34C humidex reading at noon. Luckily, there is a bit of a breeze.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don loved the stiff joint cartoon. Say Don I’ve been looking at the CFL attendance figures...Montreal and Toronto are waaaaaaaay down. I know they’ve lost some games but it looks like the CFL is a western league. Sad to say but the league may being trouble again with its two largest cities in the East. Not sure what the answer is, I mean it’s not like the Argos haven’t been winners.


Rp, I can't comment on Montreal, but it seems to me that ever since the Argos moved to BMO Field their attendance tanked. While my memories of TO have faded since I have not been there since 2000, I think the crowds were consistant at Rogers Place. The place always looked empty due to its huge size and perhaps that figured into why they moved. 

But Rogers was in the city core and easily accessible. I have to wonder just how accesible Exhibition Park is when the Argo game is the only action in a largely deserted area except for when the CNE is on. 

Attendance in the west remains strong as it always has been. Also Toronto seems to think it is an NFL city and movers and shakers there have tried unsuccesfully for years to get a franchise. As long as they continue not to support the Argos, that possibility seems remote to me.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, when I lived in Oshawa I used to take the kids all the time. A&P sold open seats at .99 each. We’d go during the EX as we could use the Argo ticket to get in. I still remember the Knot-Hole Gang at Clarke Stadium in Edmonton and how most of those kids went from .25 cent tickets to the $15 ones. A lesson the Argos, and Blue Jays ( who also had .99 cent seats) didn’t learn.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a gif of a kid having trouble with a fish, a musical video to enjoy with guitar talent and have you got stiff joints?


One of the nice things about my new computer is that now I can actually access SAP .. that kid with the fish ... looks like something I'd do. :lmao:
And that guitar playing ... phenomenal. Does he have any albums out, do you know?



Dr.G. said:


> Well, welcome back, Mona. Care for some coffee?


Ah, I'd forgotten about the coffee! Yes, please and thank you!



Rps said:


> Welcome back Mona, nice to hear from you.
> 
> Marc our cool weather did last ....we are near 80 today but nothing like your temps.
> 
> Don loved the stiff joint cartoon. Say Don I’ve been looking at the CFL attendance figures...Montreal and Toronto are waaaaaaaay down. I know they’ve lost some games but it looks like the CFL is a western league. Sad to say but the league may being trouble again with its two largest cities in the East. Not sure what the answer is, I mean it’s not like the Argos haven’t been winners.


Thanks, Rps. Yeah, that cartoon was a good one. 

SINC: I can't seem to access _Alan Towey's Portugal_. Am I missing something?


----------



## SINC

VieleKatzen said:


> SINC: I can't seem to access _Alan Towey's Portugal_. Am I missing something?


It is simply the header, cutline and pic. If you can see that, you've seen it all. Series runs occasionally with a pic or two and has for years now.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> It is simply the header, cutline and pic. If you can see that, you've seen it all. Series runs occasionally with a pic or two and has for years now.


Okay, thanks. This is the first time I've been able to access SAP so it's all new to me.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a night shot of a lily in our garden, horsing around with a zipper and take a peek at the new VW camper van, what a machine it is!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some OtHD coffee? Great shot of the lily. We left many such flowers behind in our garden in St. John's when we moved here to Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Free everything today to mark my 41st year here in Canada. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Congrats on your 41st here Marc. 

We have some thunderstorms on the way today so that will be interesting as always.

It is a sad day here in Windsor with the news of the passing of Sergio Marchionne the head of Fiat-Chrysler. We was a Windsorite who not only saved Fiat and Chrysler but probably Windsor itself by keeping and investing in the plant here. He will be missed.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Congrats on your 41st here Marc.


Indeed! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrats on your 41st here Marc.
> 
> We have some thunderstorms on the way today so that will be interesting as always.
> 
> It is a sad day here in Windsor with the news of the passing of Sergio Marchionne the head of Fiat-Chrysler. We was a Windsorite who not only saved Fiat and Chrysler but probably Windsor itself by keeping and investing in the plant here. He will be missed.





SINC said:


> Indeed! :clap:


Merci, mes amis. I recall that the day before I left for St. John's it was 102F in New York City. I arrived in St.J. and it was 70F. BIG difference. And, the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Free everything today to mark my 41st year here in Canada. Enjoy.





Rps said:


> Congrats on your 41st here Marc.
> …





SINC said:


> Indeed! :clap:




Ditto!!! 

And don't let Donald T. and his clan try and take you back, we need you here. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a night shot of a lily in our garden, horsing around with a zipper and take a peek at the new VW camper van, what a machine it is!


Okay, I am no mechanic, but if I ran over a mattress, I like to think I'd get out of the car at the first opportunity and make sure I wasn't dragging it along with me ... I'm wondering what her repair bill was for that.

As for the horse ... horses seem to have quite the sense of humour. I was watching one video where a cameraman was trying to film inside a stable and was standing with his back to a stall ... the horse in the stall kept nuzzling his ears and trying to eat his hair. Can you say "distracted as hell"?


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Free everything today to mark my 41st year here in Canada. Enjoy.


Congratulations and I'll definitely take a free coffee!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ditto!!!
> 
> And don't let Donald T. and his clan try and take you back, we need you here.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


NO WAY, mon ami. I am here to stay. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Congratulations and I'll definitely take a free coffee!


Coming right up, Mona. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly and her best friend, Miranda, had fun at a local beach to cool off today.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Molly and her best friend, Miranda, had fun at a local beach to cool off today.


Looks like they're having a great time!

The city had put up sprinklers on the riverfront yesterday ... I drove as close to the curb as I could get, but the sprinklers were aimed in the other direction and there wasn't much of a wind. Should've just parked my car, gotten out, and run through them.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Looks like they're having a great time!
> 
> The city had put up sprinklers on the riverfront yesterday ... I drove as close to the curb as I could get, but the sprinklers were aimed in the other direction and there wasn't much of a wind. Should've just parked my car, gotten out, and run through them.


I loved running through the sprinklers that the Park Dept. of NYC would run in the public playgrounds during the summer.


----------



## pm-r

> Should've just parked my car, gotten out, and run through them.



Doing that you might have ended up in a real COOLER after being arrested for public exposure in a revealing wet T-shirt!!! 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Doing that you might have ended up in a real COOLER after being arrested for public exposure in a revealing wet T-shirt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Buddy Guy shreds a song, a jaguar gets a croc and Rp's poached eggs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP Buddy Guy shreds a song, a jaguar gets a croc and Rp's poached eggs.


Don, thanks for using my moon pics. Love this new camera with an ultra zoom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us all get started today. Enjoy.


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> Doing that you might have ended up in a real COOLER after being arrested for public exposure in a revealing wet T-shirt!!!
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Especially since we have police on bikes around the waterfront...


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Don, thanks for using my moon pics. Love this new camera with an ultra zoom.


Those photos are gorgeous! One of my own plans is to get a new camera to replace my much-loved but badly-outdated Pentax K1000 ...


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, thanks for using my moon pics. Love this new camera with an ultra zoom.


What type of camera? I have a Nikon with a 36x zoom and the same model is now 42x


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Those photos are gorgeous! One of my own plans is to get a new camera to replace my much-loved but badly-outdated Pentax K1000 ...


Mona, I have always liked to take ultra zoom pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.mlb.com/news/yankees-have-deal-in-place-for-ja-happ/c-287460642

Sad. I like Happ. We shall see.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Mona, I have always liked to take ultra zoom pics.


I used to prefer telephoto lenses to zoom lenses ... I found them easier to focus. Hoping to eventually acquire a decent set of lenses for my hypothetical camera as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I used to prefer telephoto lenses to zoom lenses ... I found them easier to focus. Hoping to eventually acquire a decent set of lenses for my hypothetical camera as well.


I agree. I had some nice lenses for my Minolta way back when. Now, my camera of choice is the Nikon B700. Got it at Henry's in Halifax at a Boxing Day sale. It was my only Boxing Day purchase in all my years in Canada. Called the store, bought it from them and picked it up in Jan. They were grateful to have someone buy the camera from their "brick and mortar" store rather than online.

https://www.henrys.com/93403-NIKON-COOLPIX-B700-20-3MP-60X-WIDE-ANGLE-3-4K.aspx


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP see a teen try and use a rotarty dial phone, trouble with tennis balls and 3 Questions About Tequila, Answered.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP see a teen try and use a rotarty dial phone, trouble with tennis balls and 3 Questions About Tequila, Answered.


Morning, Don. I recall Stephen as a boy experimenting with an old rotary dial phone. These were the days before the small cell phones, so he had a clue as to how to use it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

You know the fish is fresh when . . .





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You know the fish is fresh when . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just checked the map and it looks as if we will not be able to see the lunar eclipse tonight here in eastern Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a kingfisher in hand, Tom Jones, Jerry Lee Lewis Rockin´ Medley 1969 and Seeing Is Believing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a kingfisher in hand, Tom Jones, Jerry Lee Lewis Rockin´ Medley 1969 and Seeing Is Believing.


“No, she’s an optometrist.” :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Great punchline, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and some freshly baked treats are ready when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

“It takes as much energy to wish as it does to plan.” — Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> “It takes as much energy to wish as it does to plan.” — Eleanor Roosevelt


True, but as Yogi once said... it’s 90% mental the other half doing!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> True, but as Yogi once said... it’s 90% mental the other half doing!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A great late evening shot of the back of the Shangri-la Clubhouse. For the record, I did not take the picture.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A great late evening shot of the back of the Shangri-la Clubhouse. For the record, I did not take the picture.


Well you can observe a lot just by lookin’


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A great late evening shot of the back of the Shangri-la Clubhouse. For the record, I did not take the picture.




And it can all be your's for only $22 million.

_Penguins great Mario Lemieux puts $22-million Quebec chateau on the market_
https://nationalpost.com/life/penguins-great-mario-lemieux-puts-quebec-chateau-on-the-market

Hmmm…??? That makes the place not too far from us that sold for $9 million recently seems like a bargain!!

More info and photos at:
https://globalnews.ca/news/3987795/victoria-most-expensive-home/


----------



## Rps

Patrick, the way things are going we might be the last generation that can actually afford a home!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well you can observe a lot just by lookin’


True. The Clubhouse is far more elegant from the front.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Patrick, the way things are going we might be the last generation that can actually afford a home!


Sad, but all too true ......... especially in certain cities. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick, the way things are going we might be the last generation that can actually afford a home!



Almost, but at least my children and our eldest grandchild has just managed to do so.

But a fair bit of handyman's work and some reno improvements involved.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. See you all later. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit, a rough week and a close call.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit, a rough week and a close call.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? 

That was a really close call. 

Could the Whatzit pic be something used to take the protective covering off of some copper wire?

The "rough day" pic looks like Molly when we give her a bath. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be just fine, thanks.

As for the Whatzit?, sorry it is not used for that purpose. Actually it is a type of everyday item that most everyone carries in their purse or pocket on any given day.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today and not as hot....thank goodness.

Don, the rabbit joke reminds me of a dog we had. She was a shepherd lab mix and befriended a duck we had on my parents hobby farm. Some jerk fired an arrow and hit the duck and killed it. The dog was heart broken. My dad buried the duck. The next day the dog laid it at my dad’s feet and looked up at him as to say fix it. My dad buried it again, the next day there was the duck. This went on for 3 more days, so finally my dad put the duck in a bag and drove a few miles away and buried the duck. So for those who say dogs do not have feelings.........hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today and not as hot....thank goodness.
> 
> Don, the rabbit joke reminds me of a dog we had. She was a shepherd lab mix and befriended a duck we had on my parents hobby farm. Some jerk fired an arrow and hit the duck and killed it. The dog was heart broken. My dad buried the duck. The next day the dog laid it at my dad’s feet and looked up at him as to say fix it. My dad buried it again, the next day there was the duck. This went on for 3 more days, so finally my dad put the duck in a bag and drove a few miles away and buried the duck. So for those who say dogs do not have feelings.........hmmmmmmmmm.


Rp, our vet told us that when there are multiple dogs in a house and one of the dogs dies that we should let the other dogs sniff the dead body of the dog. It is a way of helping them to bring closure to the loss of one of the pack. 

Care for some BT coffee?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. How did your Giants do last night. That’s the trouble with that western division ...too late for old timers like myself.

I think I might have to start look8ng at the A’s....they seem to be coming along.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. How did your Giants do last night. That’s the trouble with that western division ...too late for old timers like myself.
> 
> I think I might have to start look8ng at the A’s....they seem to be coming along.


They lost, as did the Mets and Jays. The Yanks almost lost two to the lowly KC Royals.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be just fine, thanks.
> 
> As for the Whatzit?, sorry it is not used for that purpose. Actually it is a type of everyday item that most everyone carries in their purse or pocket on any given day.


Don, some sort of coin holder? Key chain?


----------



## Dr.G.

Happ set for Yankees debut vs. Royals. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some sort of coin holder? Key chain?


Bingo! It is indeed a key chain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bingo! It is indeed a key chain.


Strange looking key chain, but I think I see how it works.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> … …
> As for the Whatzit?, sorry it is not used for that purpose. Actually it is a type of everyday item that most everyone carries in their purse or pocket on any given day.



Well, even with such a hint I'm still left with a blank answer other than it's some small pocket tool of some sort.

What, I just don't know, but it keeps nagging me that I _should_ know.

Anyway, life goes on and I have things to do.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Bingo! It is indeed a key chain.





Dr.G. said:


> Strange looking key chain, but I think I see how it works.




Gee, I should have clicked to the next page here and I would have seen Mark already posted and got a good guess.

But I have no idea how it would work or how practical it would be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit? answer, when Shells were shells and a cheese lovers burger in Japan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is brewing for anyone up and about at this hour. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Do you see the flying weiner dog in the clouds? Taken by someone in rural SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cat with a high five. how dogs teach children and moving elephants.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a cat with a high five. how dogs teach children and moving elephants.


Morning, Don. My Old English Sheepdog, Annie, helped Stephen learn to walk. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make coffee on request. It is too hot and humid here in Lunenburg to make anything hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quiet day here in The Shang. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a Ethiopia’s Chapel In The Sky, a puppy avoids the stairs and The Most Relaxing Vacation You Can Take Is Going Nowhere At All.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute puppy ................ and talk about a "precariously positioned church". Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing as a way to get us started on a new month. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

If I recall correctly, it was on this day back in 2001 that I first stumbled upon ehMacLand. I did not sign up officially until Aug. 4th. So, between now and the 4th, everything is free at The Cafe Chez Marc. After that, I shall just put it on Don's tab.  So, eat, drink and be merry. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Happy anniversary Marc, I too joined that year, but a few months before in February. I retired that same year on July 23. Put the whole thing on my tab please. It is more than worth the cost to have gained so many online friends here over those years, many of whom I have had the pleasure of meeting in person.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Happy anniversary Marc, I too joined that year, but a few months before in February. I retired that same year on July 23. Put the whole thing on my tab please. It is more than worth the cost to have gained so many online friends here over those years, many of whom I have had the pleasure of meeting in person.


Good to hear, Don. We still need to meet .............. somewhere ............ someday. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP having fun in the rain. an old TV ad for kids and where the buffalo roam.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP having fun in the rain. an old TV ad for kids and where the buffalo roam.


Morning, Don. Cute rain coat.  I do not think that the "kid" commercial would be able to be aired today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

" Happiness makes up in height for what it lacks in length."

Robert Frost


----------



## SINC

Hail storm yesterday in southern Alberta:

https://www.facebook.com/dennis.weeks.7547/videos/10155456034651993/


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP having fun in the rain. an old TV ad for kids and where the buffalo roam.


WOW! I actually had a Snub Nose 38, and a Fanner 50 as well. The gun never worked as the ads portrayed I can tell you that. In retrospect maybe a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hail storm yesterday in southern Alberta:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/dennis.weeks.7547/videos/10155456034651993/


Wow!!!! That is a lot of hail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute picture ............. and true for most of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/airliner-drone-near-miss-edmonton-1.4770662?cmp=FB_Post_News

Wow. Don, how close are you to the airport???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!! That is a lot of hail.




GOOD GRIEF!!!!

I wonder how it was in Okotoks just a bit to the north and where my middle son and his family live.

Not unusual but the large amount is I'd say.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> GOOD GRIEF!!!!
> 
> I wonder how it was in Okotoks just a bit to the north and where my middle son and his family live.
> 
> Not unusual but the large amount is I'd say.


My BiL lives on a ranch in Okotoks, Patrick. We have not heard from him this week.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/airliner-drone-near-miss-edmonton-1.4770662?cmp=FB_Post_News
> 
> Wow. Don, how close are you to the airport???


We are on the NW border of Edmonton. The airport is south of Edmonton and west of Leduc, a 45 minute drive from here.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My BiL lives on a ranch in Okotoks, Patrick. We have not heard from him this week.



I wonder if they are close to each other Marc, and things don' look too good for their gardens if they have one left:



> Alerts for: Okotoks - High River - Claresholm Warnings
> 12:32 PM MDT Thursday 02 August 2018
> Severe thunderstorm warning in effect for:
> 
> Rocky View Co. near Bragg Creek and Tsuu T'ina Res.
> At 12:32 p.m. MDT, Environment Canada meteorologists are tracking a _*severe thunderstorm capable of producing very strong wind gusts, up to nickel size hail and heavy rain*_.


https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?ab3





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are on the NW border of Edmonton. The airport is south of Edmonton and west of Leduc, a 45 minute drive from here.


Good to hear, mon ami. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wonder if they are close to each other Marc, and things don' look too good for their gardens if they have one left:
> 
> 
> https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?ab3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Not sure what has happened at his ranch. They have some horses, and lease out some of the ranch for long horn cattle to roam.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Was in the motor home during a few drops of rain when I spotted a wild jackrabbit grazing on our back lawn. I rushed out turning on the iPhone video on the way to see if I could get a shot of it. To my delight, it allowed me to come within 10 feet or so before it fled. The jackrabbits have been living in our area year round for many years now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH2JzFx1gIs


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP can you tell the difference between a cheap and expensive violin? A dog is pranked and a case of Mistaken Identity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Just in time for some TGIF coffee. 

How big might that jackrabbit be in the video clip you took? I have never seen one in real life.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Just in time for some TGIF coffee.
> 
> How big might that jackrabbit be in the video clip you took? I have never seen one in real life.


Marc, I would estimate that guy to be about two feet tall and weigh near 10 lbs. You can see that falls near the WIKI description of the species. They change colour to pure white in the winter, just like an arctic partridge does.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-tailed_jackrabbit

Thousands of them now call St. Albert home, mainly in residential areas. This is what happens when man drives wildlife from their traditional homes by increased building and the spread of housing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I would estimate that guy to be about two feet tall and weigh near 10 lbs. You can see that falls near the WIKI description of the species. They change colour to pure white in the winter, just like an arctic partridge does.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-tailed_jackrabbit
> 
> Thousands of them now call St. Albert home, mainly in residential areas. This is what happens when man drives wildlife from their traditional homes by increased building and the spread of housing.


Wow! I had no idea that they were that big. We have some deer and raccoons in this area of Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, will be hot again this weekend....up tp 40 with the dex. We have some cottontails that live in our backyard. I see then often from my patio window. As we don’t have a garden I really don’t worry about them. A Jack is another story....would be like having a herd of doxies in the backyard 😅😅😅


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow! I had no idea that they were that big. We have some deer and raccoons in this area of Lunenburg, NS.


We too have deer and raccoons as well as moose and coyotes who roam local neighbourhoods. Coyotes prey on small dogs, but mainly on outdoor cats. One sees missing cat signs everywhere. People who let their cats run free at night are providing food for coyotes. They are very bold and have been known to attack and kill small dogs while the owner is still holding the leash on our forest trails.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, will be hot again this weekend....up tp 40 with the dex. We have some cottontails that live in our backyard. I see then often from my patio window. As we don’t have a garden I really don’t worry about them. A Jack is another story....would be like having a herd of doxies in the backyard 😅😅😅


40C with the humidex here as well, Rp. There is full sun with 31C temps and no breeze to speak of. Feels like my days in Athens, GA. Of course, Waycross, GA was worse .................... XX)XX)

A herd of doxies ................... ??????????? :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We too have deer and raccoons as well as moose and coyotes who roam local neighbourhoods. Coyotes prey on small dogs, but mainly on outdoor cats. One sees missing cat signs everywhere. People who let their cats run free at night are providing food for coyotes. They are very bold and have been known to attack and kill small dogs while the owner is still holding the leash on our forest trails.


No coyotes here in Lunenburg County, at least none have been reported or sighted. The deer are tame and even when my dogs bark at them early in the morning, they just stare at them and continue to munch on my neighbor's plants. At least they are smart enough not to jump my fence and take on my dogs. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Very hot tonight with all the windows open but no ocean breeze. Will have all six fans going full tilt. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP You've gotta see today's video: Man Halts Charging Elephant; This trail guide remains incredibly calm and manages to halt a charging elephant in South Africa.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP You've gotta see today's video: Man Halts Charging Elephant; This trail guide remains incredibly calm and manages to halt a charging elephant in South Africa.


Morning, Don. Personally, I could not be as calm as that ranger was to stop a charging elephant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Way too hot and humid here today to even think about hot coffee. So, order anything that is cool/cold. Merci.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Way too hot and humid here today to even think about hot coffee. So, order anything that is cool/cold. Merci.


Large Lager and Lime please Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Large Lager and Lime please Marc.


Sounds good, Rp. Coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Want to see a shooting star? Perseid meteor shower underway | CBC News

My favorite meteor shower of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, tomorrow starts my 18th year here in ehMacLand. It has been quite the ride. 

Join Date: Aug 4th, 2001


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP colourful pow wow pics, a motorcycle spill and the building of a watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP colourful pow wow pics, a motorcycle spill and the building of a watch.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? 

Is the Whatzit pic an Alberta pipeline?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry not a pipeline either although I can assure you every single person has one of these in their home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sorry not a pipeline either although I can assure you every single person has one of these in their home.


Well, I thought a dryer vent, but that could possibly not be in every home. A faucet also comes to mind, for a sink most likely. We shall see.

Is human anatomy involved???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I thought a dryer vent, but that could possibly not be in every home. A faucet also comes to mind, for a sink most likely. We shall see.
> 
> Is human anatomy involved???


It sure is!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It sure is!


It sure is what? Vent/faucet ................... or some part of the human anatomy???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It sure is what? Vent/faucet ................... or some part of the human anatomy???


Well, let's put it this way. A function of the human anatomy dictates its presence in every single home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, let's put it this way. A function of the human anatomy dictates its presence in every single home.


The trachea?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, let's put it this way. A function of the human anatomy dictates its presence in every single home.



And with that statement and hint, I'll sure agree with Amber Emmons, St. Albert and her guess, but more specifically, _of a magnified view looking down the tube of a toilet paper roll_.


EDIT:
PS: I spent one summer job beside a similar cardboard tube making machine that were used for holding dynamite:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5ExYlqlfz8[/ame]

What a zoo of paper going everywhere when something went wrong, and it often did. And at MUCH faster speed than the one in this video

Edit 2:
I guess we can't add a URL here today as it just isn't working:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5ExYlqlfz8[/ame]



EDIT 3:
I just tried posting below and they work. Strange as both were just pasted like this.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5ExYlqlfz8[/ame]




• Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And with that statement and hint, I'll sure agree with Amber Emmons, St. Albert and her guess, but more specifically, _of a magnified view looking down the tube of a toilet paper roll_.
> 
> 
> • Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Of course ..............


----------



## pm-r

Trying the URL again here to see if it will work:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5ExYlqlfz8

or how about just part: ???
www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5ExYlqlfz8

EDIT: Bizarre, they both work here but not in my post above!!! Weird!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Trying the URL again here to see if it will work:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5ExYlqlfz8
> 
> or how about just part: ???
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5ExYlqlfz8
> 
> EDIT: Bizarre, they both work here but not in my post above!!! Weird!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Both posts work for me in OSX 10.13.5 in Safari.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Both posts work for me in OSX 10.13.5 in Safari.




Thanks Don, and they do for me here as well, but just for this post, but they do not show in my post #116947 above for whatever reason I do not know.

They were pasted into both so it's not my bad typing. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, another colourful SAP with more great pow wow shots and a video that looks like a fairy tale.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A holiday here in Nova Scotia today. A good day to relax and get the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I see in the weather thread that it is hot where you are as well. The dogs do not want to go outside for anything more than a few minutes ..................... and neither do I.


----------



## Rps

It’s like a sauna here as well. We should be in for a couple days in the 40s. Essex is under another heat alert. Guinness, who is black, wouldn’t last too long out there. The sidewalk heat would be tough on his pads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It’s like a sauna here as well. We should be in for a couple days in the 40s. Essex is under another heat alert. Guinness, who is black, wouldn’t last too long out there. The sidewalk heat would be tough on his pads.


Wow. Too hot for man or beast. I am waiting until there is some real shade in the backyard so that they can relax in the grass. All this reminds me of Georgia ........ Waycross in early June and Athens in early July. XX) XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly, born in Finland, loves the snow ................ and Canada .............. just not our heat here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP: Meet the first ever rotating skyscraper, which is set to be unveiled in Dubai in just a few years time. A dog enjoys his pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some ice tea or coffee?

Don, our dogs do not like our pool, even on hot days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really melting in this heat and humidity. 29C with a 38C humidex reading as we near 5PM. The three doxies and Molly do NOT want to venture outside since it is still sunny in the back yard. It is even too hot for the pool.


----------



## Rps

Marc, I feel your pain. Our dex is in the 40s, last night we had a huge electrical storm and there was wind damage in the area. We get so many tornado warnings here you really must keep an eye out for those type of storms. Guinness only goes outside to do his business and frankly it gets so hot I don’t blame him for not wanting to go outside. I’ve always been a Fall person so I can’t wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I feel your pain. Our dex is in the 40s, last night we had a huge electrical storm and there was wind damage in the area. We get so many tornado warnings here you really must keep an eye out for those type of storms. Guinness only goes outside to do his business and frankly it gets so hot I don’t blame him for not wanting to go outside. I’ve always been a Fall person so I can’t wait.


I feel your pain, Rp. No clouds, so no storms are over us, although parts of central NS are getting thunderstorms. No ocean breeze either. 

I too love the Fall. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin, but with the house so warm, sleep will not come easily. We shall see. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video to make you laugh. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video to make you laugh. Enjoy.


Morning, Don. The video proves that laughter is contagious. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too hot for hot drinks, so anything cold is on the house today. Enjoy.


----------



## eMacMan

*Fun with potholes*

https://calgaryherald.com/news/local-news/halloween-skeletons-put-to-work-on-evanston-sinkhole


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> https://calgaryherald.com/news/local-news/halloween-skeletons-put-to-work-on-evanston-sinkhole


Funny .......... unless you live in that area of Evanston. 

How is Life treating you these days, Bob?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Cooling down somewhat so hopefully sleep will not be difficult. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Anyone care for something cold to drink? It's free today ....................


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Anyone care for something cold to drink? It's free today ....................


Lager and Lime please Marc. Pour one for yourself as well ..... it’s on me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Lager and Lime please Marc. Pour one for yourself as well ..... it’s on me!


Thanks, Rp. That sounds refreshing. How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Rp. That sounds refreshing. How is Life treating you today?


Good Marc under the circumstances. We are to hit 39c today, so it’s “cooling down”. I’ve been staying inside virtually all this week due to the heat. We’ve had some wild rain here. I guess Toronto really got nailed this week. How are things there, cooling down some? I think the whole country seems to be in a heat wave.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good Marc under the circumstances. We are to hit 39c today, so it’s “cooling down”. I’ve been staying inside virtually all this week due to the heat. We’ve had some wild rain here. I guess Toronto really got nailed this week. How are things there, cooling down some? I think the whole country seems to be in a heat wave.


Sorry to hear about the heat, mon ami. We are down to a resonable 25C with a 28C humidex reading in full sunshine as we near 3PM. Thunderstorms, which are rare here, are in the forecast for tonight. We can use the rain. Luckily, the high humidity in all of Nova Scotia somehow kept the forest fire situation down since we were all needing water. Still, these past three weeks reminded me of my three years in Athens, GA. Waycross, GA was even hotter and more humid, but at least I had a decent air conditioner there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Been busy with the big week long car show here, part of which is on SAP today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, saw your pic in the Weather thread. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, saw your pic in the Weather thread. Stay safe, mon ami.


Just posted another in the weather thread to show that one cannot see the house across the street from inside the motor home. See it there.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, what to do if all the seats on the bus are taken, a skilled chopper pilot in our video and lots and lots of custom cars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you feeling today, breathing-wise?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, feel OK but it is still very smoky and I am just leaving to drop the 49 off at th show. Then Ann will pick me up and I can come home and shower and have some breakfast, then go back in a couple of hours. Full overcast and light rain should help disipate the smoke and i shall carry my ventelin today. If it gets too bad I will seek shelter in the seniors centre or the legion, both nearby. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, feel OK but it is still very smoky and I am just leaving to drop the 49 off at th show. Then Ann will pick me up and I can come home and shower and have some breakfast, then go back in a couple of hours. Full overcast and light rain should help disipate the smoke and i shall carry my ventelin today. If it gets too bad I will seek shelter in the seniors centre or the legion, both nearby. Later.


Good to hear, mon ami. Have a good time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Up after six hours sleep after a very long day. SAP is up with a Whatzit? that may be a lot harder to solve than it looks. Back to bed for me now,


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Up after six hours sleep after a very long day. SAP is up with a Whatzit? that may be a lot harder to solve than it looks. Back to bed for me now,


Morning all. A little cooler here today.

Don, your Whatzit looks like something my mother used to call a pusher. It was used to push food on a fork instead of using a knife. Probably wrong on this, but it does look like silverware to me.


----------



## SINC

Well Rp you are absolutely correct. Well done!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Well Rp you are absolutely correct. Well done!


I guess there is a first time for everything, I’m usually wrong on these.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I guess there is a first time for everything, I’m usually wrong on these.


Perhaps, but not this time. I had never seen one before, nor even heard of such a thing, thus my comments on it might be tough to solve. Count me wrong.


----------



## SINC

It should be an interesting finale to the PGA Player's Championship today. A perfect day to spend watching it unfold over a beer or two with my neighbour in the motor home while it pours rain today. We really do need the rain after all the heat last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It should be an interesting finale to the PGA Player's Championship today. A perfect day to spend watching it unfold over a beer or two with my neighbour in the motor home while it pours rain today. We really do need the rain after all the heat last week.


Don, Tiger Woods has a shot at finishing first at a major for the first time in a decade. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Tiger Woods has a shot at finishing first at a major for the first time in a decade. We shall see.


Yes Marc and I kind of have to pull for him today as it would be nice to see a comeback.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc and I kind of have to pull for him today as it would be nice to see a comeback.


WE shall see. I am not a Tiger fan, but this would be a nice comeback for him after all of his problems.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> WE shall see. I am not a Tiger fan, but this would be a nice comeback for him after all of his problems.


Me too Marc, I am not a fan either, but I guess one could call it a sympathy cheer to recover some of his dignity. Or something along those lines. I am more of a Dustin Johnson fan myself, who has had his own difficulties in the past.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too Marc, I am not a fan either, but I guess one could call it a sympathy cheer to recover some of his dignity. Or something along those lines. I am more of a Dustin Johnson fan myself, who has had his own difficulties in the past.


Good point, Don. Should be an interesting finish. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Rps;2662820… … …
Don said:


> SINC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Rp you are absolutely correct. Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Rps beat me to it and I had no problem guessing that one as I had and used one for quit a few years.
> 
> Of course some bulldozer type sounds went along with its use.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======
Click to expand...


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> It should be an interesting finale to the PGA Player's Championship today. A perfect day to spend watching it unfold over a beer or two with my neighbour in the motor home while it pours rain today. We really do need the rain after all the heat last week.



We could sure use that here. Tons of smoke. Another fire threatening the Southwest corner of Waterton Park and the Castle ski area. Unlike Kenow, firefighters from BC and Alberta have been all over this one from day 1, but it is still nowhere near being contained. Also a smaller fire east of Fernie.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We could sure use that here. Tons of smoke. Another fire threatening the Southwest corner of Waterton Park and the Castle ski area. Unlike Kenow, firefighters from BC and Alberta have been all over this one from day 1, but it is still nowhere near being contained. Also a smaller fire east of Fernie.


Stay safe, Bob. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might like these ..............

Why did the cows return to the marijuana fields?
It was the pot calling the cattle back.


A penguin is on trial. His defense lawyer asks the judge for a reduced bail in that his client is not a flight risk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Tiger is making his run. It is now or never. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/alberta-calgary-smoke-weather-1.4782155?cmp=FB_Post_News

Don, I hope it is not this bad in your part of AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies should help here to view he Perseid Meteor Shower which peaks tonight.


----------



## Rps

dr.g. said:


> rp, you might like these ..............
> 
> Why did the cows return to the marijuana fields?
> It was the pot calling the cattle back.
> 
> 
> A penguin is on trial. His defense lawyer asks the judge for a reduced bail in that his client is not a flight risk.


😅😅😅😅😅


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a golf rules question. Koepka tapped his ball on the tee to lower it a bit. Had the ball fallen off the tee, would he have been penalized a shot?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/alberta-calgary-smoke-weather-1.4782155?cmp=FB_Post_News
> 
> Don, I hope it is not this bad in your part of AB.


We too were at a 10 rating.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We too were at a 10 rating.


XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Great finish to the PGA Championship. Tiger did his best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a trick with a glass of water is a stumper to me, how about you?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a trick with a glass of water is a stumper to me, how about you?


Afternoon all. Cold drinks anyone?

Don, we did this way back when during a physics class when I was in high school. From what I remember, there are a couple of concepts at work in this trick/experiment. The first has to deal with air pressure under the paper and the second has to do with surface tension.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a guy hops on a moving cargo ship and a sow bear defends her cub at amazing speed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That was a risky boarding of the cargo ship. Amazing how quickly the bear and cub could climb up AND down the tree.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Hot here today so will be in doors doing cleaning........boring.

I was hit with one of those “G_d I getting old moments” the other night. Was watching some MLB, and for some reason I went to YouTube and searched for The Benny Goodman Story. Found not a bad copy and watched it. My family was a musical family. My dad tried the clarinet, my mum was into classical and my grandfather was a concert military drummer. My mum and dad grew up in the Big Band era, so while many of my friends listened to the Beatles ( as did I ), I also listened to Goodman, Miller, Dorsey, Krupa, Rich, James, Hampton and the list goes on.

When I was in a band, I was interested in arrangements and drew from the Big Band era....much to the annoyance of my band mates.

I began to wonder how many kids today have no idea about the fore fathers of today’s music. While it is a great thing YouTube has these, it is sad that NONE of my friends knew who these people were ( when you consider they were only one generation removed from that music playing daily on the radio I found that amazing. ) I thought “man I’m getting old” .


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Hot here today so will be in doors doing cleaning........boring.
> 
> I was hit with one of those “G_d I getting old moments” the other night. Was watching some MLB, and for some reason I went to YouTube and searched for The Benny Goodman Story. Found not a bad copy and watched it. My family was a musical family. My dad tried the clarinet, my mum was into classical and my grandfather was a concert military drummer. My mum and dad grew up in the Big Band era, so while many of my friends listened to the Beatles ( as did I ), I also listened to Goodman, Miller, Dorsey, Krupa, Rich, James, Hampton and the list goes on.
> 
> When I was in a band, I was interested in arrangements and drew from the Big Band era....much to the annoyance of my band mates.
> 
> I began to wonder how many kids today have no idea about the fore fathers of today’s music. While it is a great thing YouTube has these, it is sad that NONE of my friends knew who these people were ( when you consider they were only one generation removed from that music playing daily on the radio I found that amazing. ) I thought “man I’m getting old” .


You are not getting older, Rp ........... just wiser. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Rp you ought to see my iTunes collection. It would contain much of what you mention. But add Mel Torme, Patsy Cline, Frank Sinatra, Perry Como, Dean Martin, Andy Williams and many more.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a really big cocktail, a rubber ducky tomato and Are Germany’s Garden Gnomes Endangered?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finishing up tomorrow's edition of SAP and will grab a quick coffee before I head back to sleep. I must remember to go out and get Ann's birthday present today as tomorrow is the day. Hard to believe my pretty young wife is gonna be 76. Yikes.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Rp you ought to see my iTunes collection. It would contain much of what you mention. But add Mel Torme, Patsy Cline, Frank Sinatra, Perry Como, Dean Martin, Andy Williams and many more.


Many of those whom you have mentioned were indeed groundbreaking in their genre. While I prefer more contemporary artists, you can’t deny their command of their art. Goodman and his contemporaries had mastery of their instruments as well as the ability to read and write music. While many of today’s musicians may have mastery I’m not sure how many can read and write their music. Not a knock, but an observation.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finishing up tomorrow's edition of SAP and will grab a quick coffee before I head back to sleep. I must remember to go out and get Ann's birthday present today as tomorrow is the day. Hard to believe my pretty young wife is gonna be 76. Yikes.


Tell Ann happy birthday from all of us here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to do some star gazing with my telescope. Loads of stars and Mars are out in crystal clear skies and 18C temps. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a bulldog with a trick ball, how to use a can opener properly and it was hot last week here.


----------



## SINC

Our last day of looking after the grand kids today for this week. Just Mon to Thurs next week to go and we are done for this summer. Doing this saves son Matt and family $1500 each August, their normal day care fees for the month. Then we will likey order in chinese food to celebrate Ann's birthday. 

This smoke is really making it hard for my breatheing so will be glad to see it end. I can only stand about 30 minutes outside before I go back into the A/C in the motor home which filters out the smoke.


----------



## SINC

A shot of the clock tower in downtown St. Albert at noon yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A shot of the clock tower in downtown St. Albert at noon yesterday.


Wow. This was the actual color of the sky???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. This was the actual color of the sky???


Sure was right up to about noon after which the orange was less vivid.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure was right up to about noon after which the orange was less vivid.


Wow, that is amazing .............. and a bit scary for those like us with respiratory problems.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finishing up tomorrow's edition of SAP and will grab a quick coffee before I head back to sleep. I must remember to go out and get Ann's birthday present today as tomorrow is the day. Hard to believe my pretty young wife is gonna be 76. Yikes.



It looks like you are one lucky fella!!!

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISHES to your lovely wife.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video that will leave you shaking your head. If you can figure out how this is done, please let me know. I have watched it many times now and am still baffled by this.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video that will leave you shaking your head. If you can figure out how this is done, please let me know. I have watched it many times now and am still baffled by this.


Well that’s two of us!😳😳😳😳😳😳


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video that will leave you shaking your head. If you can figure out how this is done, please let me know. I have watched it many times now and am still baffled by this.





Rps said:


> Well that’s two of us!😳😳😳😳😳😳


Make that three of us ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow, Aug. 18th, at 18 minutes past 8, it will be 8/18/18 8:18


----------



## Rps

And, Don you would love this, it is the Dream Cruise on Woodward 🏎🚗🚙


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> And, Don you would love this, it is the Dream Cruise on Woodward 🏎🚗🚙


Yessirie! Been there once for the cruise in person.


----------



## SINC

bump to move stuck thread


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yessirie! Been there once for the cruise in person.


Somehow 50 years from now I can’t see a million people lining Woodward to see a parade of Honda Civics.......... that love of car culture I think will fade with our generation. I have a friend who runs a show and has a car club, she once told me that they can’t seem to get todays youth interested in it.... When I go to shows I have never seen a younger person with a car in the show.


----------



## pm-r

> Then we will likey order in chinese food to celebrate Ann's birthday.



I hope everyone enjoyed the chinese food, and BTW: speaking of Chinese food and thinking of Dim Sum, does anyone know what happened to John_B if I recall the name correctly, from Burnaby area that enjoyed their Saturday Dim Sum so much.

He seems to have disappeared from the Shang some time ago.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope everyone enjoyed the chinese food, and BTW: speaking of Chinese food and thinking of Dim Sum, does anyone know what happened to John_B if I recall the name correctly, from Burnaby area that enjoyed their Saturday Dim Sum so much.
> 
> He seems to have disappeared from the Shang some time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, I was thinking about John just the other day. Wonder what ever happened to him?


----------



## Dr.G.

On a wing and DonAir: Ads for fake airline pitch N.S. snack to Albertans | The Chronicle Herald

cute .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah has some nice Alberta ribs to go on the BBQ ........ along with her mom's secret BBQ sauce that only she and her sister knows. I told her that they could make a fortune selling the recipe, but she will not reveal her secret ingredients. I have to be outside with the dogs while she is putting it all together. There is also some sort of special spice rub ............... but that is a recipe of her own making ........ but still a secret.


----------



## SINC

While today's rating was only 10 on the air quality scale of 1 to 10 (it was 10+ on Wednesday) it was by far my worst day. Terrible cough and I feel like crap, burning lungs and even ventolin is not helping much. Cannot go outside now at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> While today's rating was only 10 on the air quality scale of 1 to 10 (it was 10+ on Wednesday) it was by far my worst day. Terrible cough and I feel like crap, burning lungs and even ventolin is not helping much. Cannot go outside now at all.


XX) Sorry to hear this. I am now on Ventolin plus Breo Elipta to help with my breathing. Stay in your motor home with AC. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Air quality now back at plus 10 again. All of AB, SK and MB now included. Forecast to remain very high for 10 more days with 30 degree temps all next week. Crap.

Worse there is no where to escape this.

http://edmontonjournal.com/news/loc...ildfires-blackens-sky-in-northwestern-alberta


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Air quality now back at plus 10 again. All of AB, SK and MB now included. Forecast to remain very high for 10 more days with 30 degree temps all next week. Crap.
> 
> Worse there is no where to escape this.
> 
> http://edmontonjournal.com/news/loc...ildfires-blackens-sky-in-northwestern-alberta
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Unreal!!!!! Stay safe mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Killing time as I await SAP to upload this morning. Upgraded to RapidWeaver 8 and for whatever reason it is uploading the entire site each day now, today some 417 files when it should only upload about 20. I emailed the entire file to the developer last evening and they are going to analyze it to see what is wrong, Meantime it takes up to 20 minutes to upload instead of the normal two or three minutes.


----------



## SINC

Well, some 53 minutes later and SAP is up with our video, 100 Year Old Self-Playing Violin - "The Eighth Wonder Of the World". This amazing instrument is The Hupfeld Phonoliszt Violina - an Orchestrion with self-playing Violins, Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, some 53 minutes later and SAP is up with our video, 100 Year Old Self-Playing Violin - "The Eighth Wonder Of the World". This amazing instrument is The Hupfeld Phonoliszt Violina - an Orchestrion with self-playing Violins, Enjoy!


Morning, Don. Yes, The Hupfeld Phonoliszt Violina is amazing. Watched it twice. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I like your new SAP cover picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope everyone enjoyed the chinese food, and BTW: speaking of Chinese food and thinking of Dim Sum, does anyone know what happened to John_B if I recall the name correctly, from Burnaby area that enjoyed their Saturday Dim Sum so much.
> 
> He seems to have disappeared from the Shang some time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, Patrick, John's last posting was Jan 30th, 2016. Wonder how he is these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is my pre-SAP Whatzit pic speculation .................. a super macro shot of a beer can pull tab. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Here is my pre-SAP Whatzit pic speculation .................. a super macro shot of a beer can pull tab. We shall see.


Nice try Marc, but nope, not a macro, just a close up of a not so common tool. And yep, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice try Marc, but nope, not a macro, just a close up of a not so common tool. And yep, we shall see.


Wow, a pipe cleaner. Have not seen one of those since my father smoked a pipe when I was a boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit? for another guess from Mark, a video taken by my neighbour of the Prince George fire smoke at noon and how to properly eat that leftover pizza.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit? for another guess from Mark, a video taken by my neighbour of the Prince George fire smoke at noon and how to properly eat that leftover pizza.


You mean my first two speculations were incorrect??????????????????    Actually, it looks like something you might find in an ice cube bowl to put ice cubes into drinks.

Amazing and sad video clip of the smoke. Hopefully, things are getting better there and where you are in AB. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. 

Don the Whatzit reminds me of some hint my grandfather had in his tool kit. Not sure what it is called but he put little metal collet type things on it and when he squeezed them together ( with either leather or what ever in between ) it made an reinforced cut out, like where you put the laces on the old fashioned sneakers.


----------



## SINC

Will give Marc a correct as his guess is indeed what the item is used for, ice in drinks. It was used for crushing the ice cubes as is now done more commonly with a immersible blender.

Wow, that's two right in two weeks, way to go Marc! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Will give Marc a correct as his guess is indeed what the item is used for, ice in drinks. It was used for crushing the ice cubes as is now done more commonly with a immersible blender.
> 
> Wow, that's two right in two weeks, way to go Marc! :clap:


Interesting. A lucky guess on my part in that it actually looked like something I saw in a picture of the ice man delivering big blocks of ice to the old fashioned ice boxes before the modern fridges were developed. Still, the pic looked like something small and thus, ice cubes came to mind.


----------



## eMacMan

Just watched the recap of the Lions Argo game. Great game. However while they were pretty selective in the editing it was still obvious that the attendance was abysmal. Only the end zone seats were anywhere close to full.

Are the Argos in danger of folding?


----------



## CubaMark

Rather disappointing morning up here in the blueberry patch. It's the annual Wild Blueberry Festival - events spread out across five or six communities in Northern Nova Scotia. The local Legion hosted a pancake breakfast which was quite underwhelming. We're the "Blueberry Capital of the World" apparently, but you'd never know it by the measly spread put on by the festival organizers. 

Afterward we walked a block to the town centre where local artisan wares were to be on display / for sale. Sadly, it looked like a few folks got together to have a very tiny yard sale in a parking lot. 

Ah, well. Back to tinkering with the lawn tractor and getting kindling split and put away for winter....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Rather disappointing morning up here in the blueberry patch. It's the annual Wild Blueberry Festival - events spread out across five or six communities in Northern Nova Scotia. The local Legion hosted a pancake breakfast which was quite underwhelming. We're the "Blueberry Capital of the World" apparently, but you'd never know it by the measly spread put on by the festival organizers.
> 
> Afterward we walked a block to the town centre where local artisan wares were to be on display / for sale. Sadly, it looked like a few folks got together to have a very tiny yard sale in a parking lot.
> 
> Ah, well. Back to tinkering with the lawn tractor and getting kindling split and put away for winter....


Mark, I heard that the June frost really hit the blueberry crop hard this year. Are you planning to winter in NS ............ or move here on a permanent basis???


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> Just watched the recap of the Lions Argo game. Great game. However while they were pretty selective in the editing it was still obvious that the attendance was abysmal. Only the end zone seats were anywhere close to full.
> 
> Are the Argos in danger of folding?


I think they have been reduced to mere tv programming. They have become the Yankees when they were owned by CBS. Most followers of the CFL can remember when they drew 55,000. Those days are done. The East is a joke as far as teams go compared to the West. The Argos ( and soon the Jays ) have stopped investing in their fan base’s future....its all Corp suits now and frankly the Argos are not cool anymore.

Would love to run their marketing department....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I think they have been reduced to mere tv programming. They have become the Yankees when they were owned by CBS. Most followers of the CFL can remember when they drew 55,000. Those days are done. The East is a joke as far as teams go compared to the West. The Argos ( and soon the Jays ) have stopped investing in their fan base’s future....its all Corp suits now and frankly the Argos are not cool anymore.
> 
> Would love to run their marketing department....


Don't bring up the image of a CBS owned NY Yankees team, Rp. Those were difficult years for them.


----------



## pm-r

> Just watched the recap of the Lions Argo game.





> Would love to run their marketing department….





> Don't bring up the image of a CBS owned NY Yankees team, Rp. Those were difficult years for them.



Shouldn't this stuff be posted to the 
Everything Else, eh! > The Baseball Thread! ???


----------



## SINC

Nope, it is about the Canadian Football League and there is no thread for that so it is fine here.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nope, it is about the Canadian Football League and there is no thread for that so it is fine here.




Well, it's still all about some guys and the big bucks they get paid and their balls, even if their balls are a bit bigger and not even round.


----------



## SINC

Yep but some of us here love the CFL and post about it often. For example my SK Riders beat Calgary Stamps tonight. Stampeders were the only undefeated team in the league until tonight.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an interesting video on European Windows and a story on Wheelie Dogs.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yep but some of us here love the CFL and post about it often. For example my SK Riders beat Calgary Stamps tonight. Stampeders were the only undefeated team in the league until tonight.


Argos will have an interesting sked...... Montreal, Hamilton, Hamilton, and then the Roughies.......


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Yep but some of us here love the CFL and post about it often. For example my SK Riders beat Calgary Stamps tonight. Stampeders were the only undefeated team in the league until tonight.


From a Calgary perspective that was painful to watch. Not unexpected though. Calgary smoked them last game so Calgary was maybe a bit too sure of themselves. Right out of the gate the Riders were the better team and determined to prove it.

Gonna make the rest of the season a lot tougher for the Stamps. Now that other teams know they can be beaten, they will all be bringing their A game.


----------



## Rps

Hello all. Question for you. My daughter and her husband will be in Calgary this weekend. They are staying at the Fairmont downtown. She was wondering about what’s in the area, restaurant and things to see. They do not have a car so it will be a walking trip downtown. I’ve heard about Stephen Avenue...is that worth walking around? Any info would be helpful.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hello all. Question for you. My daughter and her husband will be in Calgary this weekend. They are staying at the Fairmont downtown. She was wondering about what’s in the area, restaurant and things to see. They do not have a car so it will be a walking trip downtown. I’ve heard about Stephen Avenue...is that worth walking around? Any info would be helpful.


Oddly enough, I came across this link this morning when doing some research on a downtown Calgary car show last night. It was still in my histroy and may help answer your question.

https://www.todocanada.ca/downtown-calgary-tour/


----------



## Rps

Thanks Don this will help.


----------



## eMacMan

There is also a nice walking-biking path along the Bow River. The C-train just within the downtown corridor is free. I think the Devonian Gardens have re-opened after extensive renos, a very relaxing spot to blow an hour or so. Hopefully they are still free.


----------



## Rps

Thanks eMacMan, this is very helpful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Watched the highlights of the SK Riders beating the Calgary Stamps last night. I still contend that Canadian football is more exciting than American football. Deborah, who is a Calgary fan, agrees.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Watched the highlights of the SK Riders beating the Calgary Stamps last night. I still contend that Canadian football is more exciting than American football. Deborah, who is a Calgary fan, agrees.


Not gonna dispute that! 👌


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not gonna dispute that! 👌


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The Shang could become the unofficial home/retreat of the doxie and SK Riders fans, in that I have to admit that I am partial to doxies and I feel that there are no other CFL fans that come close to the support that people in SK show for their Riders. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

It was mild enough for us to sit outside and eat our BBQ chicken at the table on the deck. I took some pictures of the moon as it got darker. Luckily, clear skies above are still with us ................ although there were many flying things "buzzing" about us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a chipmunk trap, buffalo in the house and Sorry, More Evidence Just Debunked The Idea We Can Learn While We Sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a chipmunk trap, buffalo in the house and Sorry, More Evidence Just Debunked The Idea We Can Learn While We Sleep.


We can't learn while we sleep?????????? Yet, some will sleep while they try to learn ............ especially during 8AM classes on a Monday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing to help get us up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Going to try and enjoy today as tomorrow we slide back into the highest air quality rating of 10+. Crap.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Going to try and enjoy today as tomorrow we slide back into the highest air quality rating of 10+. Crap.


XX) Thank God for your AC in your RV.


----------



## SINC

Time zones are fascinating, aren't they?

I mean in Australia it's already tomorrow.

And in Europe it's already tonight.

And in the USA it's about 1928.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Time zones are fascinating, aren't they?
> 
> I mean in Australia it's already tomorrow.
> 
> And in Europe it's already tonight.
> 
> And in the USA it's about 1928.




:clap: :lmao:

So true…


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time zones are fascinating, aren't they?
> 
> I mean in Australia it's already tomorrow.
> 
> And in Europe it's already tonight.
> 
> And in the USA it's about 1928.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might like these --

The man who fell into an upholstery machine is now fully recovered.

Past, present and future walked into a bar .......... it was tense.

A bike here in town keep running me over. It's a vicious cycle.

The rule "i before e except after c" has been disproved by science.


----------



## pm-r

> Rp, you might like these —


+1!!

:lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!
> 
> :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, you might like these --
> 
> The man who fell into an upholstery machine is now fully recovered.
> 
> Past, present and future walked into a bar .......... it was tense.
> 
> A bike here in town keep running me over. It's a vicious cycle.
> 
> The rule "i before e except after c" has been disproved by science.


Or...... Did you hear about the man who got cooled to absolute zero?

Don't worry, he's 0K now.


----------



## Rps

i think I own the world’s worst thesaurus..... it’s not only awful, it’s awful!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Or...... Did you hear about the man who got cooled to absolute zero?
> 
> Don't worry, he's 0K now.





Rps said:


> i think I own the world’s worst thesaurus..... it’s not only awful, it’s awful!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just getting the OtHD coffee brewing. Later .........


----------



## SINC

The sun is trying to get through, but barely visible today. Sorry for sideways shot. Phone post always does that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is that the sun just over the tree in the middle of the pic?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I liked the Food City Salute clip on SAP today. Good one. Lest we forget. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The sun is trying to get through, but barely visible today. Sorry for sideways shot. Phone post always does that.



Which leads to my question — why do so many insist on taking iPhone (iDevice) photos generally _*always using portrait mode*_???

One doesn't see normal camera users doing that!!!

Regardless, it seems odd that the vBulletin can't keep posted attachments oriented correctly. Pretty basic and dumb in this day and age I'd say.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, is that the sun just over the tree in the middle of the pic?


Yep, just over the pine tree at centre. You can see it much better now that I corrected the pic.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Which leads to my question — why do so many insist on taking iPhone (iDevice) photos generally _*always using portrait mode*_???
> 
> One doesn't see normal camera users doing that!!!
> 
> Regardless, it seems odd that the vBulletin can't keep posted attachments oriented correctly. Pretty basic and dumb in this day and age I'd say.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


While using any camera, if one has been properly trained, it is necessary and recommended to use the viewfinder to compose a picture. When being trained during my newspaper apprenticeship that the viewfinder was the single most important part of any camera, one should use both horizontal and vertical framing to create the appropriate resulting photo.

In this case, using the horizontal frame for the pic I took is never recommended when the subject matter of the shot (the sun) is being framed. The result would have then included the entire rest of the garage as well as a wide part of the tree on the right of the frame and distracted from the focal point of the photo.

And while most who use camera phones do in fact use the vertical frame due the that being the natural way they hold the phone, in some cases it can be the wrong thing to do to properly frame a shot. That results from people never having any formal camera training and is a natural mistake by the uneducated.

One must be careful when critiquing photos to know the difference between a properly framed photo (as in my case), and one taken by one without any training.

As an aside, had I _mistakenly_ taken this shot in the horizontal frame, it would still be on its side in the post as a result of the format of ehMac. The site does not play nice with camera posted photos, regardless of the framing used, thus I corrected it later on the laptop.

Hope that lets you understand a bit about proper use of any camera as I turn my 35mm too very often to get the desired result in the right frame. 

Here is an example of me using both horizontal and vertical to frame shots properly of the same section of sidewalk to compose the subject matter correctly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, just over the pine tree at centre. You can see it much better now that I corrected the pic.


Wow. That is not good when the sun is that hazy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. That is not good when the sun is that hazy.


It is much more obscured now as more smoke has drifted in and we are in for another 10+ day tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The sun is trying to get through, but barely visible today. Sorry for sideways shot. Phone post always does that.



Thanks for the photo rotation correction and that's about the same amount of haze that we had here yesterday and today.

It was actually quite a bit thicker a few days ago and very hot and muggy.

It seems we ended up with some interior BC outflow winds/breeze flow.


----------



## pm-r

> Hope that lets you understand a bit about proper use of any camera as I turn my 35mm too very often to get the desired result in the right frame.
> 
> Here is an example of me using both horizontal and vertical to frame shots properly of the same section of sidewalk to compose the subject matter correctly.



Thanks for your explanation Don, but I wasn't complaining about your posted shots, but it was just a general statement that most iPhone users just snap away using portrait mode that often spoils the whole photo. It's unfortunate that most don't understand the difference or take a bit of time to learn.

Thanks.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Thanks for your explanation Don, but I wasn't complaining about your posted shots, but it was just a general statement that most iPhone users just snap away using portrait mode that often spoils the whole photo. It's unfortunate that most don't understand the difference or take a bit of time to learn.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I took it as a general comment. Just thought I would add to your comment by example.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is much more obscured now as more smoke has drifted in and we are in for another 10+ day tomorrow.


XX) Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, a look at the smoke in Penticton from a reader and a nifty baseball gif.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, a look at the smoke in Penticton from a reader and a nifty baseball gif.


An amazing picture, Don. Environment Canada said that parts of BC were the most air-polluted spots on the Earth a few days ago. XX)


----------



## SINC

Here's a look at the sun rising over our street this morning. And yes, that pinkish blob in the centre of the pic is the sun trying to get through.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here's a look at the sun rising over our street this morning. And yes, that pinkish blob in the centre of the pic is the sun trying to get through.


Wow. I thought that was a balloon!!!


----------



## SINC

Some food for thought about racism . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Some food for thought about racism . . .


Good point, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP if you are a guitar fan, don't miss Mark Knopfler's rare 1983 version of Sultans of Swing in today's video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.

Don, how is your air quality this morning?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.
> 
> Don, how is your air quality this morning?


Morning Marc, the air quality is the best it has been for many weeks now. Temps have cooled off to 10° with a high today of just 15° and we got a nice series of showers overnight to freshen things up. On the rooftop cameras on the TV news this morning, you can see the lights of the city all the way to the horizen.

A cool day that I will enjoy as breatheing becomes easy. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"A cool day that I will enjoy as breatheing becomes easy." Good to hear, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some pics of the sun taken this evening as haze from the BC fires reaches us here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Some pics of the sun taken this evening as haze from the BC fires reaches us here in Lunenburg, NS




Nice shots and it's nice that you weren't left out of any Canada wide BC smoke sharing.

And we appreciate that some of your taxes will no doubt help cover some of the BC wild fire costs that are well beyond the BC government's "Budget" guesstimates. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice shots and it's nice that you weren't left out of any Canada wide BC smoke sharing.
> 
> And we appreciate that some of your taxes will no doubt help cover some of the BC wild fire costs that are well beyond the BC government's "Budget" guesstimates.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thank you Patrick. Yes 80% of our firefighting crews are in BC to help with these fires.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a demonstration of one way or another, a donkey happy to see his owner and a cupcake squirrel.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a demonstration of one way or another, a donkey happy to see his owner and a cupcake squirrel.


Cute clip of the donkey, Don, and some great closeup shots of the squirrel. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow for Sunday Brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a tough Whatzit? but Patrick may know this one, a whiz kid on a ukulele and a scrolling cat.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a tough Whatzit? but Patrick may know this one, a whiz kid on a ukulele and a scrolling cat.


Morning, Don. You are up early. Loved that kid on the ukulele ............ I always wanted to learn how to play one.

Is the Whatzit pic a part or a sextant? If not, I don't have any more guesses and will wait for Patrick to give us what this is in the picture. Later .....................


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. You are up early. Loved that kid on the ukulele ............ I always wanted to learn how to play one.
> 
> Is the Whatzit pic a part or a sextant? If not, I don't have any more guesses and will wait for Patrick to give us what this is in the picture. Later .....................


Morning Marc, I too thought the kid was great on the ukulele. I even had one as a kid but could not play like this guy. 

As for the Whatzit?, it is not a sextant, but you are very, very close to the right area.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Temps heading up to 40c today.

Saw this in the Globe, interesting and I’m embarrassed to say I only got 14/16....oh well I guess I need not apply as an editor.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/pub...2018-are-you-smarter-than-one-of-our-editors/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too thought the kid was great on the ukulele. I even had one as a kid but could not play like this guy.
> 
> As for the Whatzit?, it is not a sextant, but you are very, very close to the right area.


I was able to play ......... almost ........ "my dog has fleas" on the ukulele. 

I am out of guesses, Don. I could say a mariner's astrolabe as being "very close". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Temps heading up to 40c today.
> 
> Saw this in the Globe, interesting and I’m embarrassed to say I only got 14/16....oh well I guess I need not apply as an editor.
> 
> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/pub...2018-are-you-smarter-than-one-of-our-editors/


Guess I am in good company as I too got 14 out of 16.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I was able to play ......... almost ........ "my dog has fleas" on the ukulele.
> 
> I am out of guesses, Don. I could say a mariner's astrolabe as being "very close". We shall see.


Well done Marc, it is indeed a ship's inclinometer or AKA astrolabe. 

That's three in a row now, isn't it? :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well done Marc, it is indeed a ship's inclinometer or AKA astrolabe.
> 
> That's three in a row now, isn't it? :clap:


Another lucky guess on my part, Don. Three in a row will get me a cup of coffee and some TimBits at Tim Horton's ...................... for $1.75.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well done Marc, it is indeed a ship's inclinometer or AKA astrolabe.
> 
> That's three in a row now, isn't it? :clap:




Well done Marc, and anyone on the West Coast will have to get up awfully early on Sundays to outguess you now with the Sunday whatzit?.

And yes, I'd agree that it's a ship's antique *Inclinometer*, but I thought that an astrolabe was different and used for a different purpose.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Three in a row will get me a cup of coffee and some TimBits at Tim Horton's …………………. for $1.75



I hear both are better at Chez Marc, and cheaper and healthier as well. 

And you don't even have to "roll up the rim"… 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hear both are better at Chez Marc, and cheaper and healthier as well.
> 
> And you don't even have to "roll up the rim"…
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a very good question courtesy of Rps, a hula hoop trick and Morroco in 4K in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a very good question courtesy of Rps, a hula hoop trick and Morroco in 4K in our video.


Morning, Don. Yes, an interesting question ............ and an amazing hula hoop trick.


----------



## Rps

For the foodies in all of us.....

http://dlsh.it/diPCmQm


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> For the foodies in all of us.....
> 
> http://dlsh.it/diPCmQm


:clap: :love2: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Too rude for the road: Here are the licence plates Alberta won't allow | CBC News

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Rps

Foodie two....... mind you it’s so hot out I could just bake the things on the sidewalk or roof of my car....

http://dlsh.it/37OiH3Y


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Foodie two....... mind you it’s so hot out I could just bake the things on the sidewalk or roof of my car....
> 
> http://dlsh.it/37OiH3Y


:love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

A great night for star gazing so time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy. A beautiful full moon is overhead in the southern sky so we can take our coffee outside and enjoy the view.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, no moon here due to the heavy cloud cover.

Today on SAP serenading an elephant, a woodpecker who thinks a guy is a tree and why the rich do bad things.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no moon here due to the heavy cloud cover.
> 
> Today on SAP serenading an elephant, a woodpecker who thinks a guy is a tree and why the rich do bad things.


How is your air quality today, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice shot of the Lunenburg harbor front taken from the other side of the harbor. The picture was taken by a neighbor of mine who is a professional photographer.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How is your air quality today, mon ami?


Air quality is at a 2, low risk. I can breathe again!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Air quality is at a 2, low risk. I can breathe again!


:clap::clap::clap: Good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, feel free to use any of the doxie pool pics I posted in the Weather thread if you need some SAP filler.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...older-than-seasonal-pattern-dominates/110119/

Don, looks like the possible snow will be just south of you. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A nice shot of the Lunenburg harbor front taken from the other side of the harbor. The picture was taken by a neighbor of mine who is a professional photographer.




:clap:
Nice shot thanks Marc, and also to your neighbor.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap:
> Nice shot thanks Marc, and also to your neighbor.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, he is an excellent photographer and a friend of mine. 

So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP words of wisdom on education, a mascot scare and how to make ice cream at home the easy way.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Looks like the thunderstorm we are expecting will give us a break on the temps. While we are still under a heat warning looks like we will only hit the high 30s and not the 43c they predicted. 

Marc the NL WC looks interesting......

And, with Labour Day approaching I can now honestly say I won’t miss staying up late developing lessons and getting up early and heading to class.....so I guess I am now philosophically retired!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Looks like the thunderstorm we are expecting will give us a break on the temps. While we are still under a heat warning looks like we will only hit the high 30s and not the 43c they predicted.
> 
> Marc the NL WC looks interesting......
> 
> And, with Labour Day approaching I can now honestly say I won’t miss staying up late developing lessons and getting up early and heading to class.....so I guess I am now philosophically retired!


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, the NL WC looks "interesting" ............ but would be more so if the Giants were in the run for one of the WC spots. 

I start teaching my one online grad course next Wed. That will start my 41st year teaching for the Fac. of Ed. as a full time and sessional professor. Only two other profs in the history of Memorial's Fac. of Ed. have more years put into teaching.


----------



## pm-r

> And, with Labour Day approaching I can now honestly say I won’t miss staying up late developing lessons and getting up early and heading to class.....so I guess I am now philosophically retired!



I'd say you earned it!!!

Welcome to the retirement years.

But it sounds like some visits to some *air conditioned places* are in order.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Looks like the thunderstorm we are expecting will give us a break on the temps. While we are still under a heat warning looks like we will only hit the high 30s and not the 43c they predicted.
> 
> Marc the NL WC looks interesting......
> 
> And, with Labour Day approaching I can now honestly say I won’t miss staying up late developing lessons and getting up early and heading to class.....so I guess I am now philosophically retired!


Tenure-Track Assistant Professor in Language Arts Education | Faculty Recruitment

Interested???


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I'd say you earned it!!!
> 
> Welcome to the retirement years.
> 
> But it sounds like some visits to some *air conditioned places* are in order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanx Patrick, it’s taken me awhile to shake off wanting to go to work.


----------



## Rps

Interesting thing in the Globe today, got all of them....to my shock!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanx Patrick, it’s taken me awhile to shake off wanting to go to work.





Rps said:


> Interesting thing in the Globe today, got all of them....to my shock!


As the old saying goes, "You can't keep a good man down." Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP smoked watermelon that looks like meat, a sea lion steals a fisherman's catch and Should Rock Stacking Be Banned?


----------



## SINC

Marc, I came across this video while searching for SAP videos today and thought you might enjoy it. The power of the voices of these three men is incredible, but the guy on the right of this threesome really caught my attention.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I came across this video while searching for SAP videos today and thought you might enjoy it. The power of the voices of these three men is incredible, but the guy on the right of this threesome really caught my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.



Don, a great clip. O Sole Mio is one of my favs. :love2: The sound like the Three Tenors. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It is too hot and humid for coffee this morning .......... too early for a beer ............... would anyone like some ice cream????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. It is too hot and humid for coffee this morning .......... too early for a beer ............... would anyone like some ice cream????


You can plop a scoop of ice cream right into my coffee Marc! It will cool it down, eliminate the need for cream and sugar and I love the taste combination.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You can plop a scoop of ice cream right into my coffee Marc! It will cool it down, eliminate the need for cream and sugar and I love the taste combination.


OK. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

The ice cream is melting as fast as I can scoop it out. It is really hot here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. The heat and humidity took a great deal out of me today. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a baby elephant is rescued, a dog loves the snow and the songs of summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a baby elephant is rescued, a dog loves the snow and the songs of summer.


Afternoon, Don. Seems like the baby elephant was having fun in the muddy pond. Molly loves snow like the dog in the pic.

The doctor said, "No, mate, we brought you here yesterday."﻿ :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I think that I know the answer to this Sunday's Whatzit pic, but I don't want to say anything yet to give Patrick a chance at guessing what it might be.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I think that I know the answer to this Sunday's Whatzit pic, but I don't want to say anything yet to give Patrick a chance at guessing what it might be.



Gee, unfortunately it looks like it could be a tin can of this years devastated NS blueberry harvest. 

PS: Actually it almost reminds me of the piston from a model plane's small .049 gas engine we used to fly and drive the neighbors crazy with their high pitched wine. But I don't think they were even that big.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gee, unfortunately it looks like it could be a tin can of this years devastated NS blueberry harvest.
> 
> PS: Actually it almost reminds me of the piston from a model plane's small .049 gas engine we used to fly and drive the neighbors crazy with their high pitched wine. But I don't think they were even that big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, we feel your sadness. Throughout NS we are concerned about the devastation to the blueberry crop here in NS, since many, including CubaMark's parents, are small farm growers of blueberries.

No, it is not a piston from a model plane. Keep guessing before Don officially posts this Whatzit pic on Sunday. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> You can plop a scoop of ice cream right into my coffee Marc! It will cool it down, eliminate the need for cream and sugar and I love the taste combination.


Don, I used to love getting a good French Vanilla hard ice cream and then put a teaspoon of my fav instant coffee and then mix it until the hard is like a stiff soft serve....... used to love that!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I think that I know the answer to this Sunday's Whatzit pic, but I don't want to say anything yet to give Patrick a chance at guessing what it might be.


Looks like a knob for a window slider.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, I used to love getting a good French Vanilla hard ice cream and then put a teaspoon of my fav instant coffee and then mix it until the hard is like a stiff soft serve....... used to love that!


:love2::love2::love2:

Why only "used to love that" ................. no longer love it????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Looks like a knob for a window slider.


Nope ............. not even close ................. and that is actually a clue.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, I used to love getting a good French Vanilla hard ice cream and then put a teaspoon of my fav instant coffee and then mix it until the hard is like a stiff soft serve....... used to love that!


Yep a good hard vanilla scoop plopped into a strong black coffee is a wonderful treat. My mom taught me that in the 50s.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep a good hard vanilla scoop plopped into a strong black coffee is a wonderful treat. My mom taught me that in the 50s.


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :love2::love2::love2:
> 
> Why only "used to love that" ................. no longer love it????????


I have to watch my sugar in my old age.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I have to watch my sugar in my old age.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I have to watch my sugar in my old age.



I'm not sure why, but I've never seen a fat or overweight humming bird that eats basically nothing but sugar.

One of Nature's 100% pure foods.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a peacock shows off his feathers, Disneyland in 1956 and Custer National Cemetery, Little Bighorn Battlefield, Montana.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a peacock shows off his feathers, Disneyland in 1956 and Custer National Cemetery, Little Bighorn Battlefield, Montana.


Morning, Don. Interesting home movie of Disneyland way back when. 

‘I found the remote.’ :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...ld-nets-giant-koi-in-st-albert-lake-1.4805178

Wow.


----------



## SINC

Yep, our ponds and holding ponds are chuck full of goldfish. They have poisoned most of them, but the Lacombe pond is slated to be done soon, then restocked with trout.

To show just how bad the problem of people dumping unwanted goldfish in our ponds is, last summer the cty poisoned and removed 45,000 goldfish from just two storm ponds.


----------



## SINC

And now a riddle for Rp and Marc:

How do you tell one banjo song from another?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And now a riddle for Rp and Marc:
> 
> How do you tell one banjo song from another?


By their names???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, our ponds and holding ponds are chuck full of goldfish. They have poisoned most of them, but the Lacombe pond is slated to be done soon, then restocked with trout.
> 
> To show just how bad the problem of people dumping unwanted goldfish in our ponds is, last summer the cty poisoned and removed 45,000 goldfish from just two storm ponds.


Wow!


----------



## Dr.G.

ding ......... ding .......... ding .............. we have a winner. Just got a PM from a Jason Jinglestars who correctly identified this Sunday's Whatzit pic on Don's SAP as a "micro goecache" ................... although his wife, Ramona, contends that it is a "nano geocache". Since I am not into geocaching and know very little about the "sport", I shall leave it up to them to work out this disagreement. Jason also asked me to correctly identify another pic he sent to me to settle a "dispute" between he and Ramona as to what this "thing" might be ............. to which I said "No thank you". 

Sorry, Don. Guess you are going to need a new Whatzit pic for tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> By their names???


Yep, in some cases the only way!


----------



## SINC

Tomorrow's Whatzit is way too easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, in some cases the only way!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tomorrow's Whatzit is way too easy.


We shall see.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> And now a riddle for Rp and Marc:
> 
> How do you tell one banjo song from another?


What do you call a banjo player wearing a suit? The accused.

What do you call a banjo player driving a Mercedes? The chauffeur.

How do you tell if a banjo is out of tune? No one knows.


----------



## Rps

Almost forgot..... What’s the difference between a banjo and a chain saw? A chain saw has a dynamic range.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ding ......... ding .......... ding .............. we have a winner. Just got a PM from a Jason Jinglestars who correctly identified this Sunday's Whatzit pic on Don's SAP as a "micro goecache" ................... although his wife, Ramona, contends that it is a "nano geocache". Since I am not into geocaching and know very little about the "sport", I shall leave it up to them to work out this disagreement.
> 
> Jason also asked me to correctly identify another pic he sent to me to settle a "dispute" between he and Ramona as to what this "thing" might be ............. to which I said "No thank you".
> 
> Sorry, Don. Guess you are going to need a new Whatzit pic for tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.



I dare say, even though I'm not into geocaching either, but grammatically that should be referred to as a *container*, or specifically as a : "micro goecache *container*" or "nano goecache *container*". Even though the word seems to be sometimes used as both noun and verb.

As for the second object, it appears to be the top part of an ornate decorated antique spinning wheel that helps hold the bobbin, or whatever it's called, that is not shown or included in the photo.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Almost forgot..... What’s the difference between a banjo and a chain saw? A chain saw has a dynamic range.


:lmao:
I would have thought the chainsaw was just sharper or more cutting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> What do you call a banjo player wearing a suit? The accused.
> 
> What do you call a banjo player driving a Mercedes? The chauffeur.
> 
> How do you tell if a banjo is out of tune? No one knows.





Rps said:


> Almost forgot..... What’s the difference between a banjo and a chain saw? A chain saw has a dynamic range.


:lmao::clap:

Actually, I like banjo music ........... and bagpipes. Wonder if there are any duets written for the two instruments????


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I dare say, even though I'm not into geocaching either, but grammatically that should be referred to as a *container*, or specifically as a : "micro goecache *container*" or "nano goecache *container*". Even though the word seems to be sometimes used as both noun and verb.
> 
> As for the second object, it appears to be the top part of an ornate decorated antique spinning wheel that helps hold the bobbin, or whatever it's called, that is not shown or included in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I shall pass this info on to them, Patrick .......... along with your email address, home address, cell phone number and social insurance number. Thus, you can then have it out with them. For the record, they are a pain and will never accept even a logical answer as you just provided. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

> Thus, you can then have it out with them. For the record, they are a pain and will never accept even a logical answer as you just provided. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.



It won't help much Marc, as I tend to listen to such people with both ears open, that way whatever they says can flow in one and right out the other. My brain hears and records nothing but a possible slight drone.

I also have the option of turning my hearing aids on or not, if I've even remembered to put them on. ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It won't help much Marc, as I tend to listen to such people with both ears open, that way whatever they says can flow in one and right out the other. My brain hears and records nothing but a possible slight drone.
> 
> I also have the option of turning my hearing aids on or not, if I've even remembered to put them on. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao: Lucky you. A wise decision, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap:
> 
> Actually, I like banjo music ........... and bagpipes. Wonder if there are any duets written for the two instruments????



Actually I enjoy some of it as well, and allow me to send you some links for your listening pleasure:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MbBMjqw_Dc[/ame]

and more:
https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=banjo+music+and+bagpipes&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Actually I enjoy some of it as well, and allow me to send you some links for your listening pleasure:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MbBMjqw_Dc
> and more:
> https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=banjo+music+and+bagpipes&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Something goofy happening when posting and the url won't show.

Try again here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MbBMjqw_Dc


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Friends of our who live in Regina, SK are shopping at the Rider Store for this season's CFL games in SK.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!


More on these fish. 

http://edmontonjournal.com/news/loc...cal-treatment-program-to-rid-lake-of-goldfish


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> More on these fish.
> 
> http://edmontonjournal.com/news/loc...cal-treatment-program-to-rid-lake-of-goldfish


Hard to imagine that many goldfish in one community.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday Brunch and an "easy" SAP Whatzit pic. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an easy whatzit, forgetting why you went into a room and why do supermarket eggs look so perfect?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an easy whatzit, forgetting why you went into a room and why do supermarket eggs look so perfect?


:lmao::lmao::lmao: That is one room a person usually does not forget why they went there in the first place.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an easy whatzit, forgetting why you went into a room and why do supermarket eggs look so perfect?




Well, I will admit that today's Sunday Whatzit? is an easy one for me, especially since we needed one for our boat's flush mount fuel cap.

Those cap keys were necessary for undoing and tightening the flush mount filler caps, and one often needed an additional wrench for added leverage, especially in salt water environments. Or one would finally get fed up and purchase an expensive key with a longer handle for better leverage.

Ahhh the expensive world of boating, we don't really miss it at all since we sold our Sunbridge cruiser.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Morning all, warm here today.

Very interesting article on the BBC News site ..... so “It started with a Mexican Yam”.

A little long, might be a piece for SAP Don...

BBC - Future - The strange truth about the pill


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, warm here today.
> 
> Very interesting article on the BBC News site ..... so “It started with a Mexican Yam”.
> 
> A little long, might be a piece for SAP Don...
> 
> BBC - Future - The strange truth about the pill


An interesting article, Rp, especially the yam part that started this all going forward.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Labor Day coffee ............. and a little something else comes Labor Day afternoon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a very interesting baseball gif, 'Not sure if it would be called a strike or a ball.' What's your take?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a very interesting baseball gif, 'Not sure if it would be called a strike or a ball.' What's your take?


A strike. If you swing and miss, it's a strike, regardless of where the ball goes.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A strike. If you swing and miss, it's a strike, regardless of where the ball goes.


Well, no doubt you are correct, but I thought it could also be called a strike on balls.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Well, no doubt you are correct, but I thought it could also be called a strike on balls.


:lmao::clap::lmao:

See that Elway finally cut Paxton Lynch. Long overdue. Last year the Broncos cut undrafted Kyle Sloter who played far better than Lynch in the pre-season, and this year could earn the back up QB spot with Minnesota. I think Kyle will turn out to be the QB Elway was hoping Lynch would become.tptptptp

Sad times for us Broncos fans.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, no doubt you are correct, but I thought it could also be called a strike on balls.


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:
> 
> See that Elway finally cut Paxton Lynch. Long overdue. Last year the Broncos cut undrafted Kyle Sloter who played far better than Lynch in the pre-season, and this year could earn the back up QB spot with Minnesota. I think Kyle will turn out to be the QB Elway was hoping Lynch would become.tptptptp
> 
> Sad times for us Broncos fans.


As a NY Giants fan, I feel your pain. Not sure what they will do with Eli Manning.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP 'The mispronunciation possibilities are real, ' Our video Race Horse Names and Kalashnikov's CV-1 Electric Car Touted As Russia's Answer To Tesla.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all from a warm and humid post-Labor Day Lunenburg. Going to have to get back into the swing of things with early morning coffee in that I start teaching an online course tomorrow. Coffee anyone???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today I will continue to expand my list of things to do as I prepare to leave for Swift Current on Friday morning in the 84 Buick.

I am taking it to a car show there on Saturday where I will meet an old workmate from Calgary with his 62 T-Bird and a guy I played in the band with back in the 60s who still lives in SC and has both at 64 T-Bird and a 49 Ford. 

It is a 700 km run and usually takes me seven hours with one stop for gas in Battleford, SK. Hope to get away about 8:00 a.m. and arrive about 3:00 p.m. Then spend Sunday resting and getting ready to repeat the drive back on Monday.


----------



## SINC

bump to move stuck thread


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today I will continue to expand my list of things to do as I prepare to leave for Swift Current on Friday morning in the 84 Buick.
> 
> I am taking it to a car show there on Saturday where I will meet an old workmate from Calgary with his 62 T-Bird and a guy I played in the band with back in the 60s who still lives in SC and has both at 64 T-Bird and a 49 Ford.
> 
> It is a 700 km run and usually takes me seven hours with one stop for gas in Battleford, SK. Hope to get away about 8:00 a.m. and arrive about 3:00 p.m. Then spend Sunday resting and getting ready to repeat the drive back on Monday.


Bon voyage, mon ami. Still no trips to NS to see your son ............ and me?????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bon voyage, mon ami. Still no trips to NS to see your son ............ and me?????


Nope, that is not likely now to ever happen. When I calculated the cost of a trip in the motor home to NS and back it came in at over $10,000 and that was when gas was much cheaper. Since I swore I would never fly again after having my heart attack, that is the only way it would happen now. Besides, at 74+, I am swiftly reaching the age where a trip of that length and distance is slipping away from my physical endurance and ability.

I will have to be content with trips of a few days in future years, such as the one I am embarking upon this weekend using the car when I go by myself and the motor home when Ann is with me which has a bathroom that she needs while on the road.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, that is not likely now to ever happen. When I calculated the cost of a trip in the motor home to NS and back it came in at over $10,000 and that was when gas was much cheaper. Since I swore I would never fly again after having my heart attack, that is the only way it would happen now. Besides, at 74+, I am swiftly reaching the age where a trip of that length and distance is slipping away from my physical endurance and ability.
> 
> I will have to be content with trips of a few days in future years, such as the one I am embarking upon this weekend using the car when I go by myself and the motor home when Ann is with me which has a bathroom that she needs while on the road.


A VIA railroad trip???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A VIA railroad trip???


Hmmmm, now there is a thought. Will have to cost that option out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmmm, now there is a thought. Will have to cost that option out.


I love train travel. :love2:


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Hmmmm, now there is a thought. Will have to cost that option out.


Sinc, every Tuesday VIA’s website has sales with pretty good discount. You would want a cabin for 2, it includes meals in the fare which are pretty good. Now book discounts on the train can seem backwards...start with the return date then the to date. Unless you wish to train one way and fly back the other.

Oops! Forgot about the flying part.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,

PM'd you with something for the SAP


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAroThgrTtc&feature=youtu.be

Our Molly is shown at 1:10 of this video clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. My class online starts at 6AM and there are usually students posting that early. We shall see.

Coffee tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> PM'd you with something for the SAP


Got it Bob, be on SAP in a day or two. Many thanks, good stuff!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a new breed of dog, our video 'Grasshopper Mouse Is A Killer Howling Rodent' and Random Thoughts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a new breed of dog, our video 'Grasshopper Mouse Is A Killer Howling Rodent' and Random Thoughts.


The "Lavatory Retriever" .................. :lmao::clap::lmao:

Still amazed by the Penrose Triangle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing as I set out to start another online course. It shall be the start of my 41st year of teaching for Memorial, 38 1/2 years full time and the rest as a per-semester sessional.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing as I set out to start another online course. It shall be the start of my 41st year of teaching for Memorial, 38 1/2 years full time and the rest as a per-semester sessional.


Congrats on that kind of service Marc. It appears you will overtake my length of service soon. I began July 2, 1962 and fully retired on August 1, 2003 for a total of just over 42 years.


----------



## eMacMan

Wow. Snow on the hump of Highway 22 on Labour Day, then this morning heavy frost on the windshield. Feels like were back to the 60s, certainly Almost Winter season has arrived!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Congrats on that kind of service Marc. It appears you will overtake my length of service soon. I began July 2, 1962 and fully retired on August 1, 2003 for a total of just over 42 years.


Interesting. When I came here to Lunenburg, I was teaching three grad courses that no one else was ready/willing/able to teach. So, for the next 1 1/2 years I remained on full salary and benefits and taught these courses in the Fall/Winter/Spring semesters with no break. Then, when I retired in Dec. 2016, after 38 1/2 years as a full time full professor, I agreed to teach these three courses as a part time sessional, which I have done every semester since Jan. 2017. I have told them that unless I get sick, I am willing to teach every semester this academic year. Comes next spring, I shall make a decision if I want to go into the next academic year as well. I enjoy the teaching and interactions with students since they are all over the country and the world (I have a student teaching in Edson, AB this semester, and one in China) . As well, I don't mind the extra pay. It is not much , but it does not put me into a higher tax bracket. :clap:

So, your work/retirement record is safe for another year. Kudos, mon ami. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Wow. Snow on the hump of Highway 22 on Labour Day, then this morning heavy frost on the windshield. Feels like were back to the 60s, certainly Almost Winter season has arrived!


What!?!?!?    

Way too soon.


----------



## SINC

Our trees have gone from green to yellow in the past two days. Now the winds will pick up and have the leaves all on the ground in the next two weeks. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our trees have gone from green to yellow in the past two days. Now the winds will pick up and have the leaves all on the ground in the next two weeks. Sigh.


Is this normal, early, late???


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is this normal, early, late???


Normal, Marc. Our leaves fill out by June 1 and are gone by Late September.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a surprise video, a skateboard recovery and a pic from Bob in Blairmore.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a surprise video, a skateboard recovery and a pic from Bob in Blairmore.


A grand "surprise video", Don. :clap::love2::clap: Thanks for sharing it with everyone in SAPland.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Normal, Marc. Our leaves fill out by June 1 and are gone by Late September.


So Deborah tells me as well. She was amazed at how long the grass stayed green in St. John's, NL and here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Just finished up final packing for my trip to Swift Current in the morning. And no surprise, gas jumped .17 cents a litre overnight to $1.329.

Oh well, it is cheaper in SK by .18 a litre today if it doesn't go up when I fill up there tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished up final packing for my trip to Swift Current in the morning. And no surprise, gas jumped .17 cents a litre overnight to $1.329.
> 
> Oh well, it is cheaper in SK by .18 a litre today if it doesn't go up when I fill up there tomorrow.


Wow, that is about 9 cents more a litre there than here!!


----------



## SINC

Yep, and all the refineries are right here in Edmonton. Gouging much ya think?

Both the gas companies and the NDP carbon tax ripoff.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, and all the refineries are right here in Edmonton. Gouging much ya think?
> 
> Both the gas companies and the NDP carbon tax ripoff.


The closest refinery to us here is in NB.  Of course, Quebec has blocked pipeline east, so there is no need to build anymore refineries in the eastern Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a slow motion water balloon, Aretha and Rodney in our video and a 99-Year-Old Man Walks 6 Miles A Day To Visit His Wife In The Hospital, Proving True Love Does Exist.


----------



## SINC

Up for a quick toast and coffee, shave and shower, then pack the laptop and hit the road by 8:00. Swift Current here I come.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Up for a quick toast and coffee, shave and shower, then pack the laptop and hit the road by 8:00. Swift Current here I come.


Bon voyage, mon ami. Safe travels.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bon voyage, mon ami. Safe travels.


Here safe and sound. Lost right rear signal and brake light. Got new bulb put in to no avail. Trouble somewhere in wiring and all my testing equipment is at home. Will have to get home with arm signals if I have to. Crap, always something. Better the right than the left though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here safe and sound. Lost right rear signal and brake light. Got new bulb put in to no avail. Trouble somewhere in wiring and all my testing equipment is at home. Will have to get home with arm signals if I have to. Crap, always something.


Good to hear of your arrival, mon ami. Good luck with your new bulb.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a new non addictive pain killer, a precision drill team and the golf couple.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look at a new non addictive pain killer, a precision drill team and the golf couple.


Morning, Don. You forgot to mention the Tricky Stairs clip. I actually heard of this at RIT in that I went to university outside of Rochester just after the building was built. Never went there ............... and still don't know how it is done. 

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday Coffee. Interesting SAP Whatzit pic for tomorrow -- very appropriate, Don, given that you are at a car show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to see Deborah and Molly off for a dog show here in Nova Scotia. Coffee is brewing. Should Molly win anything today, drinks are on the house. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck to Molly today. Did not feel well all day yesterday at the car show, but made it through. Went to bed last night at 8:00 and woke up at 5:00 for a nine eight hours of sleep and feel much better this morning.

Today on SAP a video of Rowan Atkinson playing the devil that I bet most have never seen before. And a very easy Whatzit?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good luck to Molly today. Did not feel well all day yesterday at the car show, but made it through. Went to bed last night at 8:00 and woke up at 5:00 for a nine eight hours of sleep and feel much better this morning.
> 
> Today on SAP a video of Rowan Atkinson playing the devil that I bet most have never seen before. And a very easy Whatzit?




Glad to hear you're feeling better and my wife is just getting over a nasty cough and cold, along with a fever she had a few days ago. She was felling rotten!!

And yes, I'd say today's Whatzit? is pretty easy and I'd say it's some _*non slip metal checker plate.*_ And one of the several patterns it can come in.


And good luck to Marc's dogs at their show today. I'm glad that those dog show days are long gone and well behind me. And I'll just reserve some of my comments about them and leave it at that!!! 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And good luck to Marc's dogs at their show today. I'm glad that those dog show days are long gone and well behind me. And I'll just reserve some of my comments about them and leave it at that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks, Patrick. If you were going to say that dog shows are political, and the judges tend to give the winning ribbons to dogs with professional handlers, you are right. Sadly, Molly did nothing in the two shows she was in today in Pictou, NS. Such is Life. 

Still, thanks for the well wishes, and glad your wife is feeling better. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog riding a skateboard down stairs, a hope for 2020 in the USA and our video, 'Smooth gliding on the production Lift eFoil in downtown Miami.'


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Don. I would not let my doxies on a skateboard ........... especially not going down stairs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Left Swift Current at 8 this morning. Pulled into my driveway at 2:30. Stopped twice. Once for gas, BR break and a coffee in Battleford and again in Lloydminster for a take out burger so I could keep going. 700 km in 6.5 hours is 107 km per hour average. Not too shabby for driving 10 kph over the limit all the way!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a car hits a ramp on the highway, humpback whales up close and products that try to fool you by claiming to be eco friendly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a car hits a ramp on the highway, humpback whales up close and products that try to fool you by claiming to be eco friendly.


Morning, Don. I have seen humpback whales up close when I was in St. John's, NL. An amazing sight of an amazing animal.


----------



## SINC

The early morning sun today illuminated the changing leaves across the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The early morning sun today illuminated the changing leaves across the street.


Wow. Beautiful colors. Is this change to Fall on time, early, late? Still green and lush here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The early morning sun today illuminated the changing leaves across the street.



That's beautiful.

Our neighbor had a large maple tree in vivid yellow like that over a month ago and two weeks later it was all brown. Now it and a few others are all brown and almost leafless.

Meanwhile our own larger maple has yet to show any yellow leaves, no doubt because it benefits from our mini automatic garden watering system. The neighbour's trees get almost nothing and the rainfall has been miniscule.

Quite a difference.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Beautiful colors. Is this change to Fall on time, early, late? Still green and lush here in Lunenburg.


Right on time and over by the end of the month.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Right on time and over by the end of the month.


Over as in there will be no leaves on the trees?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Over as in there will be no leaves on the trees?


Exactly. Will take a pic from the same spot at month end if you could remind me. It would illustrate that fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Exactly. Will take a pic from the same spot at month end if you could remind me. It would illustrate that fact.


Sorry to hear this. The colors are so nice. Our trees will start to change colors comes Oct. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, not looking forward to the 15 cm of snow in the forecast today and tomorrow. Today on SAP a truck drifts into a garage, self driving cars back in 1955 in our video and On Border Road, A Barrier To Entry Marks A Changing Way Of Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, not looking forward to the 15 cm of snow in the forecast today and tomorrow. Today on SAP a truck drifts into a garage, self driving cars back in 1955 in our video and On Border Road, A Barrier To Entry Marks A Changing Way Of Life.


SNOW!?!? And that much accumulation? Wow!!! 

A balmy 21C here this morning. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is just now brewing.


----------



## SINC

And so it begins.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And so it begins.


Wow. How deep is that snow?


----------



## SINC

About 6 inches, but melted now. It will snow more and melt more. Too early for anything to stay on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> About 6 inches, but melted now. It will snow more and melt more. Too early for anything to stay on the ground.


That is lucky to hear. No shoveling. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cat is a cat no matter the size, slip sliding away and An Absurdly Detailed Explanation of the Drinking Bird Toy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Is your snow all gone yet?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?
> 
> Is your snow all gone yet?


sure thing on the coffee, Marc. A look at the back yard overnight accumulation, with 4 more cm to come today. It melts quickly on hard surfaces like roads and sidewalks, the rest, not so much. Currently -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> sure thing on the coffee, Marc. A look at the back yard overnight accumulation, with 4 more cm to come today. It melts quickly on hard surfaces like roads and sidewalks, the rest, not so much. Currently -2°.


Hopefully it will all be gone by this weekend and thus be just a distant memory. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

My brother-in-law, who lives in Edmonton, is going to Hawaii until the snow if totally gone.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My brother-in-law, who lives in Edmonton, is going to Hawaii until the snow if totally gone.



I sure hope where he is going in Hawaii has fully recovered from the last recent storm that hit them.



- Patrick


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sure hope where he is going in Hawaii has fully recovered from the last recent storm that hit them.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick


We shall see. He hates snow and cold, so they vacate Edmonton for months at a time in the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at kids eating salt and vinegar chips in our video, a deer hits a fence at full tilt and Remembering The Past.


----------



## SINC

bump to move hung thread


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> bump to move hung thread


A hung thread????????? How about a hung jury?????? Or, get a ladder to take your thread to a higher court.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look back at The Tijuana Brass in our video, a swinging sheep and If My Body Was a Car!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look back at The Tijuana Brass in our video, a swinging sheep and If My Body Was a Car!



And a nice tribute to Elke Blodgett.

I often got a chuckle when looking at the BLESS WebCam during a sunset and watch the camera get adjusted for a better view which I always gathered was her getting her sunset shot.

I gather she was quite the woman and I also miss the views from the BLESS WebCam which hasn't been operation for quite a while now unfortunately.

And the last I read, part of the shelter and/or bridge lookout had been closed due to some structural issues.

All unfortunate and I don't even live anywhere close there, but it was nice to be able to see what was happening in another tiny small part of the country that wasn't just looking down some main street view.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look back at The Tijuana Brass in our video, a swinging sheep and If My Body Was a Car!


I fondly remember the Jerry Van **** TV sitcom "My mother the car". :clap: :love2:


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all, today on SAP a look back at The Tijuana Brass in our video, a swinging sheep and If My Body Was a Car!



I got a kick out of the expressions on the sheep's faces in the background and yes, my body often feels like I should trade it in for something newer.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A hung thread????????? How about a hung jury?????? Or, get a ladder to take your thread to a higher court.




I must admit I don't really understand the reason for or the need fot the "bump" posts.

Anyway, I came across this today some may be interested in:
_*Here Are 30 Low-Key Dog Breeds Perfect For Retirees*_

But I sure can't really agree with all their suggestions and it's like they just wanted to almost include one of each typical group.

And then they finally got to add #30 at the end: 30. Dachshund

I think Marc and some others might have some strong words about that!!!
Here Are 30 Low-Key Dog Breeds Perfect For Retirees - It's Rosy




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I must admit I don't really understand the reason for or the need fot the "bump" posts.
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, please allow me to enlighten you.

When I go to the home page for ehMac (I am always logged in) say I make a post in The Shang and see that my post has been accomplished as it appears normal. But when I go back to the 'everything else' category and check The Shang, it does not recognize my post, but continues to show a post by Dr. G. in the main menu. I then have to go back to the thread and post a 'bump' to get the main menu to show my last post. If I do not do this, it will show Dr. G'a last post for many hours without advancing the thread. On many occasions I have had to do this two or even three times to get the main page to move.

Count yourself lucky if this has never happened to you. It happens to me all too often as well as many others here who resort to the 'bump' method to advance a thread. Perhaps now you can quit questioning the motives of we who live with what is obviously an 'ehMac tech issue'.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I must admit I don't really understand the reason for or the need fot the "bump" posts.
> 
> Anyway, I came across this today some may be interested in:
> _*Here Are 30 Low-Key Dog Breeds Perfect For Retirees*_
> 
> But I sure can't really agree with all their suggestions and it's like they just wanted to almost include one of each typical group.
> 
> And then they finally got to add #30 at the end: 30. Dachshund
> 
> I think Marc and some others might have some strong words about that!!!
> Here Are 30 Low-Key Dog Breeds Perfect For Retirees - It's Rosy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Good one. #29, a 75kg bull mastiff .............. #30 a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, please allow me to enlighten you.
> 
> When I go to the home page for ehMac (I am always logged in) say I make a post in The Shang and see that my post has been accomplished as it appears normal. But when I go back to the 'everything else' category and check The Shang, it does not recognize my post, but continues to show a post by Dr. G. in the main menu. I then have to go back to the thread and post a 'bump' to get the main menu to show my last post. If I do not do this, it will show Dr. G'a last post for many hours without advancing the thread. On many occasions I have had to do this two or even three times to get the main page to move.
> 
> Count yourself lucky if this has never happened to you. It happens to me all too often as well as many others here who resort to the 'bump' method to advance a thread. Perhaps now you can quit questioning the motives of we who live with what is obviously an 'ehMac tech issue'.


This happens to me as well, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday coffee and SAP's Whatzit pic. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, please allow me to enlighten you.
> … …
> *Count yourself lucky if this has never happened to you.* It happens to me all too often as well as many others here who resort to the 'bump' method to advance a thread. Perhaps now you can quit questioning the motives of we who live with what is obviously an 'ehMac tech issue'.



Indeed it has happened to me, but usually just using my browser's "*Refresh Page*" option seems to work and gets the page updated with things showing as expected.

And maybe because I'm still mainly using Mavericks where a lot of things seem to work better.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

The refresh button has never made any difference to me thus the last resort to move the thread. Ditto for what OS or browser has never made any difference either as this has happened to me for many years now and I doubt it will change with Mojave when I update to it very soon.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some advice for rum drinkers, a pigeon chase and a dead easy Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP some advice for rum drinkers, a pigeon chase and a dead easy Whatzit?


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

You forgot to mention the World War II "Last Fighter Pilot" item in SAP. Very interesting.

Please tell me that is not hair growth stubble!!!!!!! It looks way too weird. XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?
> 
> You forgot to mention the World War II "Last Fighter Pilot" item in SAP. Very interesting.
> 
> Please tell me that is not hair growth stubble!!!!!!! It looks way too weird. XX)


Sorry about that Marc, I slipped up today. 

And I am afraid I _have_ to tell you that is indeed hair growth stubble. Congrats on solving today's Whatzit? Told you it was easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry about that Marc, I slipped up today.
> 
> And I am afraid I _have_ to tell you that is indeed hair growth stubble. Congrats on solving today's Whatzit? Told you it was easy.


Yuk ................. easy, but now I am going to shave once again. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Out doing some Fall weeding. Amazing how the weeds thrive even with little rain.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Out doing some Fall weeding. Amazing how the weeds thrive even with little rain.



Are you tackling the weeds in the: lawn, garden or flower beds??

And yes, some are amazing for how they can survive and grow so well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Are you tackling the weeds in the: lawn, garden or flower beds??
> 
> And yes, some are amazing for how they can survive and grow so well.


In the flower beds, Patrick. I watered Deborah's flowers with the last of the collected rain water and they are again blooming .......... along with the weeds.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_DqmyI_YNE&feature=share

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> In the flower beds, Patrick. I watered Deborah's flowers *with the last of the collected rain water* and they are again blooming ………. along with the weeds.



Nice. That rainwater usually has more absorbed nitrogen in it that plants love over normal tap water.

But I'm sure you knew that eh??? 



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the way some guys wear their pants, a town tour in Italy and The Dub sells out of plant based burgers.

PS: Thanks Marc for the Glenn Campbell video, great find.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the way some guys wear their pants, a town tour in Italy and The Dub sells out of plant based burgers.
> 
> PS: Thanks Marc for the Glenn Campbell video, great find.


Morning, Don. Thought you might like that GC clip. Paix, mon ami. All of your snow melted yet?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice. That rainwater usually has more absorbed nitrogen in it that plants love over normal tap water.
> 
> But I'm sure you knew that eh???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, I did not, Patrick. Thanks for the info. I know that snow is called the "poor man's fertilizer". Sadly, only a bit of rain is in the forecast on Tuesday, and then nothing but sunshine for the rest of the week.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Thought you might like that GC clip. Paix, mon ami. All of your snow melted yet?


Yes Marc, it is all gone now, but these 2° daily highs are very wet and cold as the drizzle continues. It should be 16° to 18° as highs this time of year. It is gonna be a very long winter and this will become known as the year without fall..


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, it is all gone now, but these 2° daily highs are very wet and cold as the drizzle continues. It should be 16° to 18° as highs this time of year. It is gonna be a very long winter and this will become known as the year without fall..


Well I could send you a few of our degrees....we were in the 80s yesterday and are expecting the same today.


----------



## SINC

If any of you have leftover green tomatoes this fall, you might want to try using some of them for pickles. I have used this recipe for years and love these pickles. You can also freeze them. I use empty margarine containers or even buy some dollar store ones. Just remember not to fill them to the brim if you plan on freezing some of them.

Green Tomato Pickles

8 cups green tomatoes, sliced then halved
2 cups firm white onions, sliced then halved
1 cup white vinegar
4 cups water
2 tbsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp dill weed
3 cloves garlic
1/2 cup brown sugar

Bring all ingredients to a boil and simmer for 3 - 5 minutes, butt check often to see that they are only slightly cooked and the onions are still firm and crunchy.

Pour into plastic containers, top with a bit of cold water just to cover, then cool, put the lid on and place in refrigerator for 2 weeks. Ready to eat at that time. If you want to keep them longer, freeze the plastic containers and enjoy later in the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, it is all gone now, but these 2° daily highs are very wet and cold as the drizzle continues. It should be 16° to 18° as highs this time of year. It is gonna be a very long winter and this will become known as the year without fall..


Sorry to hear this. Stay warm and safe. Paix,


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I could send you a few of our degrees....we were in the 80s yesterday and are expecting the same today.


Sounds like here, Rp, if the humidex is factored in to our 25C temps in full sunshine at 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If any of you have leftover green tomatoes this fall, you might want to try using some of them for pickles. I have used this recipe for years and love these pickles. You can also freeze them. I use empty margarine containers or even buy some dollar store ones. Just remember not to fill them to the brim if you plan on freezing some of them.
> 
> Green Tomato Pickles
> 
> 8 cups green tomatoes, sliced then halved
> 2 cups firm white onions, sliced then halved
> 1 cup white vinegar
> 4 cups water
> 2 tbsp kosher salt
> 1/2 tsp dill weed
> 3 cloves garlic
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> 
> Bring all ingredients to a boil and simmer for 3 - 5 minutes, butt check often to see that they are only slightly cooked and the onions are still firm and crunchy.
> 
> Pour into plastic containers, top with a bit of cold water just to cover, then cool, put the lid on and place in refrigerator for 2 weeks. Ready to eat at that time. If you want to keep them longer, freeze the plastic containers and enjoy later in the winter.


Don, VERY appropriate. I am harvesting about 5-7 big red toms a day off of my three beefsteak tom plants ............ and there are loads of green toms left in between the slowly ripening toms on the vine. I shall try out this recipe and let you know how it works out. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well I got all the weeds out of Deborah's flower garden, with new blooms on three of her plants. My three tomato plants are still yielding more toms than we can eat, so Deborah is going to make some sun dried tomatoes and I am going to try Don's green tomato recipe when the toms stop getting red on the vine. I never had a tomato growing season this prolific when I was in St. John's, NL.


----------



## eMacMan

Wow caught the last portion of the Broncos game yesterday. Oakland had just backed them into a 7-19 corner when I came in.

Keenum brought them back and won it with a field goal in the dying seconds. Hopefully the real Broncos are back and the sad imitations from the past two years have been laid to rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Wow caught the last portion of the Broncos game yesterday. Oakland had just backed them into a 7-19 corner when I came in.
> 
> Keenum brought them back and won it with a field goal in the dying seconds. Hopefully the real Broncos are back and the sad imitations from the past two years have been laid to rest.


And Carr came close to throwing for 300 yards!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-homemade-v8-juice-recipes-from-the-kitchn-206714

Might just try this recipe. I like V8 juice. Not sure about boiling the toms, however, in that heat destroys their vitamin C.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-homemade-v8-juice-recipes-from-the-kitchn-206714
> 
> Might just try this recipe. I like V8 juice. Not sure about boiling the toms, however, in that heat destroys their vitamin C.



Heck, a bit of boiling is better than having some nasty bacteria stuff around later, but gee, just add some vitamin C tablets to the mix. They'll help prevent some discoloration as well.

And you might be interested in this:
https://www.foodnavigator.com/Article/2002/04/23/Tomatoes-cooked-better-than-raw#



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Well I’m sitting in my garage with the BBQ just outside the door. It’s 82F as I write this. I am making roasted BBQ chicken with sweet potatoes, salad and buttered broccoli for dinner. And as an associate Albertan I will probably put on some BBQ beans. Once dinner is over I’ll sit downstairs and watch some MLB.

Speaking of watching tv. I must say I am impressed with the CBC app on my Apple TV...lots of great content....frankly I’m surprised the CBC had such a vast library available.....and I watch the CBC.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Heck, a bit of boiling is better than having some nasty bacteria stuff around later, but gee, just add some vitamin C tablets to the mix. They'll help prevent some discoloration as well.
> 
> And you might be interested in this:
> https://www.foodnavigator.com/Article/2002/04/23/Tomatoes-cooked-better-than-raw#
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks for the info, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I’m sitting in my garage with the BBQ just outside the door. It’s 82F as I write this. I am making roasted BBQ chicken with sweet potatoes, salad and buttered broccoli for dinner. And as an associate Albertan I will probably put on some BBQ beans. Once dinner is over I’ll sit downstairs and watch some MLB.
> 
> Speaking of watching tv. I must say I am impressed with the CBC app on my Apple TV...lots of great content....frankly I’m surprised the CBC had such a vast library available.....and I watch the CBC.


A fine idea, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP my favourite baked bean recipe in our how to make them video for Rp next time he makes them, photo magic and Paul McCarty wonders.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP my favourite baked bean recipe in our how to make them video for Rp next time he makes them, photo magic and Paul McCarty wonders.


Saw that recipe on your Facebook page, Don, and it looked quite good. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain is finally falling ............ good for my tomatoes ............. bad for getting the doxies and Molly to go outside.


----------



## pm-r

> Rain is finally falling ............ good for my tomatoes .............



Except too much can make them split. :-( And maybe keep a fan blowing on them and to help stop any damp mold from forming.

I guess it doesn't help your wife with her sun ripening adventure. 

At least you got your weeding done I guess. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP snow covered bison, SRV breaks a guitar string and makes a perfect swap on stage and how do you pronounce these words?


----------



## kelman

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP snow covered bison, SRV breaks a guitar string and makes a perfect swap on stage and how do you pronounce these words?


Easily dealt with when you have good roadies!


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,

Probably not SAP material, but thought you might enjoy. I've even been know to enjoy this past time occasionally.

https://www.cartalk.com/blogs/tim-cotton/ode-car-napping


----------



## kelman

eMacMan said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> Probably not SAP material, but thought you might enjoy. I've even been know to enjoy this past time occasionally.
> 
> https://www.cartalk.com/blogs/tim-cotton/ode-car-napping


Thanks eMacMan! That was a good read, although it is not new to me. I have been car napping for as long as I remember. I can add to this with porch napping, park bench napping and my favourite - mall napping. 
When my daughter was looking for a prom dress I had no choice in the matter - I must accompany to seek the holy grail of dresses. The women's section was filled with women and young girls all babbling and racing to find the treasure they sought. I stood legs apart leaning on a store column I found around the corner from the dressing room. I later found myself being woken up by my daughter while still standing/leaning against the post! The better half was not amused.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Except too much can make them split. :-( And maybe keep a fan blowing on them and to help stop any damp mold from forming.
> 
> I guess it doesn't help your wife with her sun ripening adventure.
> 
> At least you got your weeding done I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, we got just under 10mm of rain, with a drizzle falling now and sunshine in the forecast for the next few days with daytime temps up to 20C. Merci, mon ami


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we got just under 10mm of rain, with a drizzle falling now and sunshine in the forecast for the next few days with daytime temps up to 20C. Merci, mon ami


We have finally gotten a break from the heat. It is a cool 70f here with a breeze....very nice as it is a 20 degree drop from yesterday.....but we will hit the 80s by weekend.

We also missed out on rain, but it’s coming I hear.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> Probably not SAP material, but thought you might enjoy. I've even been know to enjoy this past time occasionally.
> 
> https://www.cartalk.com/blogs/tim-cotton/ode-car-napping


Love it Bob and grabbed it for SAP, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We have finally gotten a break from the heat. It is a cool 70f here with a breeze....very nice as it is a 20 degree drop from yesterday.....but we will hit the 80s by weekend.
> 
> We also missed out on rain, but it’s coming I hear.


We are down to 16C with a light drizzle still gently drifting down to earth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thought of you when I saw this.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...snowiest-september-on-record-edmonton/111884/


----------



## SINC

Yeah Marc, we had enough snow for now, but it looks like we will have more. Not unusual for us here though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah Marc, we had enough snow for now, but it looks like we will have more. Not unusual for us here though.


XX) My body is not ready for single digit temps, let alone snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the folly of an idling bylaw, a chubby Panda and a tip when using velcro.


----------



## Dr.G.

Made some home made V8 juice with some of my tomatoes.


----------



## SINC

I guess you have given up on The Shang, have you Marc? You barely post and now not until very late in the day.

When the founder shuts it down, I guess I too will quit.

Sad, but I guess it is finally over.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess you have given up on The Shang, have you Marc? You barely post and now not until very late in the day.
> 
> Guess I too will quit.
> 
> Sad, but I guess it is finally over.


No, we have had power problems here in Lunenburg and the surrounding areas. I shall not give up on The Shang ............. or SAP.


----------



## SINC

Time will tell, I am sure. Night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time will tell, I am sure. Night.


Early for you to pull the pin, mon ami.

"Tactical Velcro Opening Secret-Special Forces" = :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Power blames the outages on a lightning strike, a fallen tree, and transmission equipment failure. But the outages have occurred during relatively good weather; “we are not even into the blustery cold days of winter yet”. All this in the past few weeks.


----------



## pm-r

> Nova Scotia Power blames the outages on a lightning strike, a fallen tree, and transmission equipment failure.



I thought that Lunenburg had its own power generating system or does it come under the umbrella of Nova Scotia Power???

And guaranteed those things can certainly cause a power outage. Even a squirrel or large bird shorting out a circuit breaker fuse on top of a power pole is not that uncommon.

BTW: How's your V-8 juice taste???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought that Lunenburg had its own power generating system or does it come under the umbrella of Nova Scotia Power???
> 
> And guaranteed those things can certainly cause a power outage. Even a squirrel or large bird shorting out a circuit breaker fuse on top of a power pole is not that uncommon.
> 
> BTW: How's your V-8 juice taste???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


We buy the power from Nova Scotia power. Lunenburg deals with the aging infrastructure. Today there was going to be on and off scheduled outages which is why I stayed off of the computer. I used my neighbor's computer to teach, and check out FaceBook. Luckily, he has a big generator.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought that Lunenburg had its own power generating system or does it come
> 
> BTW: How's your V-8 juice taste???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


It was good. Not as red as regular V8 juice, and a bit thicker, but it was good .... and fresh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee ................ if my power stays on. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early and with full power in all of Lunenburg. People are really pissed off with all the outages this past month or so. Such is Life. Anyway, some TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hydrophobic Clothes! How is this possible???????????

"Down To The River To Pray -- The Bethel College Choir sang in my grain bin! SINC SEZ: The acoustics in this video are amazing" Wow!!! Quite the unique sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nuts!!!!!!! This just in from Environment Canada -- "•Lunenburg County -- Windy and rainy start to the weekend to usher in the fall season... An intense fall storm will cross central Quebec into Labrador on Saturday bringing rain and strong southerly winds to Nova Scotia beginning overnight tonight into Saturday morning. At this time, winds are expected to be at a warning criteria for most of the province, but gusts may reach 70 to 80 kilometres per hour, especially along the coast. A wind warning has been issued for the coastal areas where winds are expected to gust up to 90 km/h."

There goes our power once again????????????? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, we really got dumped on overnight with heavy wet snow that has bent the trees almost to their limit before branches began to break off and warnings of more to come today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, trees and shrubs can only take so much of this sort of wet snow. When does your snow removal contract start this year?


----------



## pm-r

> It was good. Not as red as regular V8 juice, and a bit thicker, but it was good .... and fresh.



I believe that adding vitamin C and keeping the cut portions of the tomatoes exposed to it will help stop any browning/oxidation and keep the color better.

Anyway with that storm coming it looks like your tomato growing days are about to come to an end. 

Geez, when the Carolinas got those sort of wind speeds recently, all the warning flags were flown and the dire forecasts for complete devastation hit the front News pages. 

You Nova Scotians just seem to take such storms in stride.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I believe that adding vitamin C and keeping the cut portions of the tomatoes exposed to it will help stop any browning/oxidation and keep the color better.
> 
> Anyway with that storm coming it looks like your tomato growing days are about to come to an end.
> 
> Geez, when the Carolinas got those sort of wind speeds recently, all the warning flags were flown and the dire forecasts for complete devastation hit the front News pages.
> 
> You Nova Scotians just seem to take such storms in stride.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Good points re the Vit. C, Patrick. I did as you suggested in today's two experiments. Worked well. I ate the carrots raw and left them out of the mock-V8 to make it less thick.

Yes, we get strong winds here on the South Shore of NS ............ but NOTHING like the winds in St. John's, NL. Anything under 100km/h is a "gust" there .......... with winds over 125km/h enough to be called "strong winds". 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just posted this in the Weather thread. I wonder what Don or Rp feel about this feeble attempt at humor.

"This question was posed by someone at The Weather Network -- "How do you want to celebrate the last full day of Summer 2018 -- dashing through the snow in Edmonton or sweating in the humidity in Toronto?" I fail to see the humor in either of the two choices."


----------



## pm-r

> I ate the carrots raw and left them out of the mock-V8 to make it less thick.



You can just add some water as Cambells does I guess:


> INGREDIENTS: VEGETABLE JUICE (WATER AND CONCENTRATED JUICES OF TOMATOES, CARROTS, CELERY, BEETS, PARSLEY, LETTUCE, WATERCRESS, SPINACH), SALT, VITAMIN C (ASCORBIC ACID), BETA CAROTENE, NATURAL FLAVORING, CITRIC ACID.


https://www.campbellsfoodservice.com/product/v8-vegetable-juice-7/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You can just add some water as Cambells does I guess:
> 
> https://www.campbellsfoodservice.com/product/v8-vegetable-juice-7/


Yes, someone suggested that beets are the best way to make it really red. I like roasted beets, not blended beets, so I shall stick with the recipe I used today that had me munching on carrots and celery and just using toms, parsley and Worchester Sauce with some water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and very strong winds are in the forecast for overnight into tomorrow morning. So, if I go silent once again ............ you know why........ the power is out ............. once again. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife is in Calgary for a wedding. Her brother just drove down from Edmonton and says that it is worse in Edmonton than in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just was sent a short note from a friend who lives about 25km from us -- "Power outage here in Chester Basin". Not good news. Going to sign off now and wish everyone a pleasant evening. Hopefully, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I just posted this in the Weather thread. I wonder what Don or Rp feel about this feeble attempt at humor.
> 
> "This question was posed by someone at The Weather Network -- "How do you want to celebrate the last full day of Summer 2018 -- dashing through the snow in Edmonton or sweating in the humidity in Toronto?" I fail to see the humor in either of the two choices."


Yeah Marc, that was a weak moment on their part. Neither alternative is particularly attractive.


----------



## SINC

Our poor lilac tree looked pretty beat up this morning. I went out and removed all the snow I could and by this afternoon it looked much better.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah Marc, that was a weak moment on their part. Neither alternative is particularly attractive.


So true. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our poor lilac tree looked pretty beat up this morning. I went out and removed all the snow I could and by this afternoon it looked much better.


A smart move on your part, Don. Hopefully, some sun will help melt much of this snow. That is what Deborah is hoping for in Calgary tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Sadly we are forecast to get another dump of 8 cm of snow again tomorrow. Crap!


----------



## SINC

Morning folks, today on SAP a squirrel measuring the snow depth, a kid takes the brunt of Mom's tickle and The Strange Truth About The Pill.

Oh, and don't forget to check out the link to the pic of a Vietnamese rice terrace, it is spectacular.

Now I am off to work on tomorrow's issue. Wonder what the Whatzit? will be? Easy? Hard? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning folks, today on SAP a squirrel measuring the snow depth, a kid takes the brunt of Mom's tickle and The Strange Truth About The Pill.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget to check out the link to the pic of a Vietnamese rice terrace, it is spectacular.
> 
> Now I am off to work on tomorrow's issue. Wonder what the Whatzit? will be? Easy? Hard? We shall see.


Go for easy, Don. Or, do you not have any say in the matter???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. As forecast, we had very strong winds ............. and as speculated, the power went off from about 330AM to 5AM. My poor tomato plants took a beating, since there are still about 25 toms on each plant at various stages of ripeness. I shall see their condition comes the morning light. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Go for easy, Don. Or, do you not have any say in the matter???


Sadly Marc, I do not. Bixman volunteers his time to provide the items and he has free rein as to the subject matter.

The upside is that I don't have to add finding the items to my already pretty full set of tasks to keep SAP alive. I began my 12th consecutive year back on June 1 without ever missing a single day and am beginning to wonder how much longer I will last.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly Marc, I do not. Bixman volunteers his time to provide the items and he has free rein as to the subject matter.
> 
> The upside is that I don't have to add finding the items to my already pretty full set of tasks to keep SAP alive. I began my 12th consecutive year back on June 1 without ever missing a single day and am beginning to wonder how much longer I will last.


So, you get to guess as well. Interesting. Does he take his own pics or just finds them somewhere?

Amazing streak. You are the "iron horse" of SAP. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So, you get to guess as well. Interesting. Does he take his own pics or just finds them somewhere?
> 
> Amazing streak. You are the "iron horse" of SAP. :clap::clap:


Most of the pics Bixman submits he finds on the web, but every once in a while he actually takes the pics. Alas, I do not get to guess as I receive all the pics and description and answers in one file for each Sunday of the month in advance. 

I then have to mssage the pics to fit the format of SAP and remove the ID from the bottom of the pic or pics that run on Sunday so as not to give away the ID from the infor below each pic. Then ditto for the Monday answer run except I need not worry about any ID.


----------



## pm-r

> Now I am off to work on tomorrow's issue. Wonder what the Whatzit? will be? Easy? Hard? We shall see.





> Sadly Marc, I do not. Bixman volunteers his time to provide the items and he has free rein as to the subject matter.



I was thinking of sending you some whatzits I came across last month but not even the source new what they were and I sure couldn't find anything for a possible answer, so I didn't think there would be much point. 

If I still have them, I'll send them along to you and maybe one of the readers just might know what they might be. But your choice of course.

But first off, I'll have to find them first.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Most of the pics Bixman submits he finds on the web, but every once in a while he actually takes the pics. Alas, I do not get to guess as I receive all the pics and description and answers in one file for each Sunday of the month in advance.
> 
> I then have to mssage the pics to fit the format of SAP and remove the ID from the bottom of the pic or pics that run on Sunday so as not to give away the ID from the infor below each pic. Then ditto for the Monday answer run except I need not worry about any ID.


Interesting. He does come up with some very unique pics for SAP. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is rising in the eastern skies. So, goodbye to summer and hello to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Watching the Riders and Argos game ........ all tied up at 27. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lauther just kicked a 56 yard field goal for SK to put them in the lead with a minute to play in the game.


----------



## kelman

Medieros messed up again.


----------



## Dr.G.

kelman said:


> Medieros messed up again.


He had the length ............ but was off to the left.


----------



## kelman

Dr.G. said:


> He had the length ............ but was off to the left.


Two of them same game, off to the left.


----------



## kelman

Attempting to watch the feline game. Ticats and Lions, not over until 2am.


----------



## SINC

kelman said:


> Attempting to watch the feline game. Ticats and Lions, not over until 2am.


Good luck with that, I don't even try when it starts here at 8:00 and ends at 11:00. Worse is why they run nine solid hours of football. Talk about overkill and then a Sunday with nothing to watch. Grrrrr.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit that may be very hard, 'Well, That Escalated Quickly!' and An Ode To Car-Napping.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit that may be very hard, 'Well, That Escalated Quickly!' and An Ode To Car-Napping.


Yes, Don, very hard for me. I haven't a clue what they are.

Lots of cats/kittens items in SAP. Need some puppy pics???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Any takers?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Any takers?


Morning all. Today is Open Streets day in Windsor. Yesterday and today are also Open Doors here. Spent Saturday afternoon at our local CBC station, was very interesting.

Today will see the new arts building at the U of W.

Don, I know what the Whatzit is, but only because I worked at a lunch counter in my youth......that’s a hint.....think advertising or information.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Today is Open Streets day in Windsor. Yesterday and today are also Open Doors here. Spent Saturday afternoon at our local CBC station, was very interesting.
> 
> Today will see the new arts building at the U of W.
> 
> Don, I know what the Whatzit is, but only because I worked at a lunch counter in my youth......that’s a hint.....think advertising or information.


Sounds like a fine Open Streets/Open Doors outing, Rp.

On today's menu is ................. and our special today is ................. brackets in the difficult whatzit pics. I still don't have a clue what they are.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a fine Open Streets/Open Doors outing, Rp.
> 
> On today's menu is ................. and our special today is ................. brackets in the difficult whatzit pics. I still don't have a clue what they are.


Think neon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Think neon.


Eat at Joe's ..................... all in pink flashing lights.


----------



## Rps

Marc, this is interesting....

https://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/ont...o-replace-dog-s-cancer-ridden-skull-1.4105830

one small step if you will.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc, this is interesting....
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/ont...o-replace-dog-s-cancer-ridden-skull-1.4105830
> 
> one small step if you will.


Great story Rp, I nabbed it for SAP too, thanks.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Whatzit that may be very hard, 'Well, That Escalated Quickly!' and An Ode To Car-Napping.





Rps said:


> Morning all. … … …
> Don, I know what the Whatzit is, but only because I worked at a lunch counter in my youth......that’s a hint.....think advertising or information.





Rps said:


> Think neon.



I'd say *Rps in Windsor* got pretty close but I'll try getting closer with a more precise detailed description of what today's Whatzits are:

They are a type of Neon filled Glass Tube (adjustable) Supports.

See some of them here: https://www.brillite.com/resources/supports_info.php

I was pretty sure what they were for when I first saw them but I just wanted to be sure with the Google search and check.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, this is interesting....
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/ont...o-replace-dog-s-cancer-ridden-skull-1.4105830
> 
> one small step if you will.


Amazing. Thanks for the link, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Great story Rp, I nabbed it for SAP too, thanks.


Don, I could send you some doxie pics (e.g., 13,728) for an all-doxie SAP edition. Interested???????


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I could send you some doxie pics (e.g., 13,728) for an all-doxie SAP edition. Interested???????



Aaagggghhhhh…. and I thought my sister was bad with all her Beardie (Bearded Collie) photos that seem endless… and is good friends of a Beardie breeder… and more beardie photos of course…



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Aaagggghhhhh…. and I thought my sister was bad with all her Beardie (Bearded Collie) photos that seem endless… and is good friends of a Beardie breeder… and more beardie photos of course…
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap::lmao: Have your sister send Don a few thousand pics and he could have a week of doxies and beardies in SAP ..............


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao::clap::lmao: Have your sister send Don a few thousand pics and he could have a week of doxies and beardies in SAP ..............




Actually, she doesn't even have or use a computer and only purchased a digital camera at the beginning of this year to replace her older film camera, so I don't think there's any chance of that happening.  



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Actually, she doesn't even have or use a computer and only purchased a digital camera at the beginning of this year to replace her older film camera, so I don't think there's any chance of that happening.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


 I like beardies ......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I've been gathering up doxie pics for Don ................ so far, I am 4,972 and counting. This should be enough for at least on all-doxie SAP sometime in the future. We shall see.

See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I could send you some doxie pics (e.g., 13,728) for an all-doxie SAP edition. Interested???????


Sounds like a wee bit much Marc, but I could use a few puppy pics for my files again.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit answer, an overcomb and bad news for elephants.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Such a sweet puppy pic :love2: :love2: ........... an interesting clip about the panda twins :clap: ........ and a sad item about the elephants being needlessly killed. :-(  A full SAP today.

"We shall overcomb" ................... :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad you enjoyed today's SAP. Just finished up tomorrow's edition and now time to head back to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad you enjoyed today's SAP. Just finished up tomorrow's edition and now time to head back to bed.


Sleep well, mon ami. :yawn:


----------



## Rps

And another records falls.......
BlackburnNews.com - UPDATE: IPM crew mixes world's largest Caesar cocktail


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And another records falls.......
> BlackburnNews.com - UPDATE: IPM crew mixes world's largest Caesar cocktail


580 litres!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to admit, that I am getting tired of my home made V8 juice. I am now into tomato salad mode. Deborah is going to make some sun dried tomatoes, and then when the season is finally over, we might try Don's green tomato recipe.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I have to admit, that I am getting tired of my home made V8 juice. I am now into tomato salad mode. Deborah is going to make some sun dried tomatoes, and then when the season is finally over, we might try Don's green tomato recipe.


You into chili? It may be like Don’s Green Tomato. I remember when I lived in Oshawa I bought 5 Beefstake plants thinking only one or two would take. All 5 took. I had some many tomatoes I didn’t know what to do and the things just kept coming and coming. A neighbour said pull the things out of the ground....hang them in your garage and water them hydroponic style. I did, they continued to grow and I had tomatoes growing into December. Pretty wild....


----------



## pm-r

> A neighbour said pull the things out of the ground....hang them in your garage and water them hydroponic style. I did, they continued to grow and I had tomatoes growing into December. Pretty wild....



Neat!!! Did they need any extra light or did the garage supply enough through its windows, if it even had any??? ;-)


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Neat!!! Did they need any extra light or did the garage supply enough through its windows, if it even had any??? ;-)


Just the regular light from the door window. Occasionally you could open the garage door if it was warm out, but other than that, just hang and spray with water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You into chili? It may be like Don’s Green Tomato. I remember when I lived in Oshawa I bought 5 Beefstake plants thinking only one or two would take. All 5 took. I had some many tomatoes I didn’t know what to do and the things just kept coming and coming. A neighbour said pull the things out of the ground....hang them in your garage and water them hydroponic style. I did, they continued to grow and I had tomatoes growing into December. Pretty wild....


A good idea, Rp. Deborah makes great chili.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You into chili? It may be like Don’s Green Tomato. I remember when I lived in Oshawa I bought 5 Beefstake plants thinking only one or two would take. All 5 took. I had some many tomatoes I didn’t know what to do and the things just kept coming and coming. A neighbour said pull the things out of the ground....hang them in your garage and water them hydroponic style. I did, they continued to grow and I had tomatoes growing into December. Pretty wild....


I'm going to leave the plants outside for as long as possible. It is a good southwestern exposure and there are still about 100 ripening and green toms on the three plants.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP juggling on a skateboard, a tube into a trumpet and a label for home made hot sauce.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP juggling on a skateboard, a tube into a trumpet and a label for home made hot sauce.


How I wish I could juggle just standing on solid ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Boooo!!!

https://loweringthebar.net/2016/04/idaho-dachshund-races.html


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Boooo!!!
> 
> https://loweringthebar.net/2016/04/idaho-dachshund-races.html


Morning Marc.

Ah darn it, I always enjoyed watching those little guys run, although it does seems like overkill.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Boooo!!!
> 
> https://loweringthebar.net/2016/04/idaho-dachshund-races.html



Good grief!!!



> _*Dog racing is a felony in Idaho*_, you see.


Yikes, a felony yet!!! 

Isn't that a worse charge than someone actually shooting someone else down there — or isn't it???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> Ah darn it, I always enjoyed watching those little guys run, although it does seems like overkill.





pm-r said:


> Good grief!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, a felony yet!!!
> 
> Isn't that a worse charge than someone actually shooting someone else down there — or isn't it???


Next they will disallow doxies being shot out of a tunnel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow ............ power permitting. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at our city's newest public art backlash, a video about the work OK and what happened when the politician took viagra?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some future SAP material?

https://loweringthebar.net/2011/05/the-case-of-the-dangerous-dachshund.html


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, while the story is over seven years old, it is still cute so grabbed it for SAP, thanks.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Quite stormy last night with a Tornado warning but we dodged it.

Don thought this curious and maybe SAP material...

https://www.economist.com/the-economist-explains/2018/09/26/how-did-carrots-become-orange


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look at our city's newest public art backlash, a video about the work OK and what happened when the politician took viagra?


Great piece on the origins of OK. Very informative.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, while the story is over seven years old, it is still cute so grabbed it for SAP, thanks.


OOOppppssss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Quite stormy last night with a Tornado warning but we dodged it.
> 
> Don thought this curious and maybe SAP material...
> 
> https://www.economist.com/the-economist-explains/2018/09/26/how-did-carrots-become-orange


Good to hear you are safe, Rp, especially after the tornado the other day in the Ottawa region.

Did not know that about carrots.


----------



## pm-r

> Did not know that about carrots.



Interesting that those healthy orange carrots were bred like GMO plants are, many years ago… and it worked very well it seems… ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

My poor tomato plants. They are loving the rain and the warm 19C temps ................ but the strong wind are straining the tomato cages and stakes that are holding them up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to shut down early. Lights are starting to flicker. Lots of wind and a rare thunderstorm is nearing us. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to a flash of lightening and a rumble of thunder .............. and a balmy 21C. No rain, so I could sit outside for a bit with the dogs and enjoy the moment of warmth.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a stunning shot of a chickadee, an unusual intrument in our video and what to do in the things people send us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a stunning shot of a chickadee, an unusual intrument in our video and what to do in the things people send us.


Morning, Don. An amazing photograph of that bird in flight.   

"Uh oh, that IS a problem . . ." :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Trying to prop up my three tomato plants that were pushed over by the strong winds overnight. They should survive and keep turning out vine ripened toms for a few weeks to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP eating on the cheap, trouble sleeping and Britain’s Naughtiest Pets Revealed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Still up? Care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Not still up, but back up and a coffee sounds great, thanks.


----------



## SINC

I'm sure enjoying Apple's new Majove OS in dark mode. I do most of my work in a dark room with no lights on late at night and it is so much easier on my eyes. Works well for me in the daytime as well to reduce glare.


----------



## pm-r

Maybe it's all in the eyes of the beholder and maybe it looks better in real life, but from what I've seen it seems that they finally put their god awful Mac OSX gray graveyard theme thing they started with Mavericks or before, now into a dead death theme.

I say it looks terrible and even the old green monochrome monitors would be nicer to look at. 

But, I'm in luck as my mid 2011 I Mac can't even run Mohave, at least not without a hack, as if I'd really want to, so I won't have to put up with it. 

Anyway, the wine joke was funny. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

When one lives in the past it's difficult to appreciate current options and impossible to prepare for the future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> When one lives in the past it's difficult to appreciate current options and impossible to prepare for the future.



That would definitely be something in the "Dark Ages" for sure that Apple just restored I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to moon shine coming through the bedroom window. A bit early for coffee, however. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP an oldie with Chico Marx playing piano with an aple, the Liberal mouthpiece and Hillbilly Striptease.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP an oldie with Chico Marx playing piano with an aple, the Liberal mouthpiece and Hillbilly Striptease.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Chico Marx is quite the piano player.

A tractor???????????? :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Sure thing on a coffee Marc. A sleepless night for me as the joint in my big toe flared up with arhritis and the pain kept me awake. Can't even stand to have the covers on it. Took a prescription arthrotec about 2:00 but it has barely touched the pain. Have to walk on my heel as I cannot put any weight on it. It's gonna be a long day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing on a coffee Marc. A sleepless night for me as the joint in my big toe flared up with arhritis and the pain kept me awake. Can't even stand to have the covers on it. Took a prescription arthrotec about 2:00 but it has barely touched the pain. Have to walk on my heel as I cannot put any weight on it. It's gonna be a long day.


Sorry to hear of this pain, Don. I sometimes get cramps in the bones in my feet, but it subsides in a minute or so and at least I am able to walk normally. Take care, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of this pain, Don. I sometimes get cramps in the bones in my feet, but it subsides in a minute or so and at least I am able to walk normally. Take care, mon ami.


Yep, I too get those cramps often, but this is the first time the arthritis has been so severe. I have the meds on hand due to my knee flaring up in pain every once in a while but this is a first for the toe. Ain't getting old fun?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I too get those cramps often, but this is the first time the arthritis has been so severe. I have the meds on hand due to my knee flaring up in pain every once in a while but this is a first for the toe. Ain't getting old fun?


Getting old sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX) XX)


----------



## Aurora

Getting old aint for sissies


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sure thing on a coffee Marc. A sleepless night for me as the joint in my big toe flared up with arhritis and the pain kept me awake. Can't even stand to have the covers on it. Took a prescription arthrotec about 2:00 but it has barely touched the pain. Have to walk on my heel as I cannot put any weight on it. It's gonna be a long day.




I'm not a Doctor, but as a gout sufferer that hit me a few years ago, that sure sounds more like gout than any arthritis.

And the big toe is one of the most common places for it to attack. And yes it can be *extremely painful* (big huge understatement!!!) and there are not many drugs that will kill the pain reasonably well.

Arthrotec (Oral) can actually work quite well, but do not take if you have the slightest problem with either your kidneys or liver!!! Especially your liver.

Been there done that, got super hell from the doctor and for taking my wife's prescription drugs. But the Arthrotec did work work and provided some relief and I was desperate.

Maybe time for a trip to the doctors. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

I am pretty certain it is not gout, Patrick. Ann is a retired RN and does not think it is gout either. 

The doc took xrays of my foot when he did my knee and told me the cramps in my toes were arthritis and a joint flare up would surely be next. He gave me 10 arthrotecs to keep on hand in case that happened. It did and now the pain has nearly disappeared, so while it took some time to work, it did provide relief. I can now walk again.


----------



## pm-r

> I am pretty certain it is not gout, Patrick. Ann is a retired RN and does not think it is gout either.



Hmmm...??? that reminds me when I was in hospital last year and completely immobilized due to the pain in my feet and legs. It ended up that there were about six different doctors arguing over what I had which ranged from gout to arthritis with some suggesting it was due to diabetes and a few other different ailments. It was actually quite a Gong Show, and I think the eventual diagnosis was that it was gout and I was pretty well left to suffer in pain and only after much pleading was I given some medication to reduce the pain. 

If the pain is close to being unbearable and feels like a hot needle being shoved to into your foot/toe or what ever area, I would put my money on it being gout!!!

I was amazed as to how fast and how well my wife's arthrotec pills I took worked yet I had the same medication in 20% external ointment I had been given for similar pains that was absolutely useless but expensive as hell at $80 for a medium sized pharmacy pill container amount.

Anyway, I sure hope you get it better soon. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can now walk again.


Good to hear, Don. :clap:


----------



## kelman

Dr.G. said:


> Getting old sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX) XX)





Aurora said:


> Getting old aint for sissies


All I can say is yep.


----------



## Dr.G.

kelman said:


> All I can say is yep.


So true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday Brunch and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Up a bit early to start brunch, but there is coffee brewing. Later.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. The Whatzit pic reminds me of toasted pumpernickel bread with mayo on it ....................... now I am hungry.


Morning Marc, your guess on the Whatzit over in the weather thread is close, but sadly no cigar. 

Also on SAP a look back at Night Court, Captain Cook's ship found and safety at harvest time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, your guess on the Whatzit over in the weather thread is close, but sadly no cigar.
> 
> Also on SAP a look back at Night Court, Captain Cook's ship found and safety at harvest time.


Oops.  Made the change. Thanks for the heads up, mon ami.

Morning, Don. The Whatzit pic reminds me of toasted pumpernickel bread with mayo on it ....................... now I am hungry. 

It could be a cookie like an oreo .................... now I want them ......... with some whole milk. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Oops.  Made the change. Thanks for the heads up, mon ami.
> 
> Morning, Don. The Whatzit pic reminds me of toasted pumpernickel bread with mayo on it ....................... now I am hungry.
> 
> It could be a cookie like an oreo .................... now I want them ......... with some whole milk. :love2:


Bingo, it is indeed an oreo! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bingo, it is indeed an oreo! :clap:


Cool. Now I have to wait until the stores open so I can get a bag of Oreo cookies and some whole milk. I LOVE to dunk them in milk. :love2::love2::love2:

I might also get some pumpernickel bread so I can have it toasted with mayo and fresh home grown tomatoes. :love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Now I have to wait until the stores open so I can get a bag of Oreo cookies and some whole milk. I LOVE to dunk them in milk. :love2::love2::love2:
> 
> I might also get some pumpernickel bread so I can have it toasted with mayo and fresh home grown tomatoes. :love2::love2:


Well now you went and made me hungry too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well now you went and made me hungry too.


:lmao::clap::lmao: Well, I have loads of tomatoes to go around for everyone .... with still more ripening on the vine. Summer just does not want to end here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Made some grilled cheese, tomato and apple sandwiches this afternoon ............... fighting off the temptation to open up the new bag of Oreo cookies, however. I shall save that for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP the whatzit answer, an irresponsible driver and a great optical illusion, 'The Magical, Mystical, Mind-Boggling Ames Window'.


----------



## SINC

Back on Sept 11 I took a photo of the leaves turning colour. Here is roughly the same photo 20 days later to show how quickly we lose our leaves.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be rainy all day today....and I still have to mow my backyard sometime. Hoping to hit 70f this week.

Don the Roughies seem to be on a roll. Man the CFL has to fix the East!

Marc to 163s today, wild...I don’t recall a time when we had two playoffs for the playoffs. While I picked Cleveland to win the WS...been looking at the Rockies....they would scare me if I had to play them.


----------



## SINC

Both Hamilton and Ottawa seem to have pretty solid teams Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back on Sept 11 I took a photo of the leaves turning colour. Here is roughly the same photo 20 days later to show how quickly we lose our leaves.


Wow, Don, beautiful colors in Sept. Too bad that they did not last. Trees are just now starting their change of color here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be rainy all day today....and I still have to mow my backyard sometime. Hoping to hit 70f this week.
> 
> Don the Roughies seem to be on a roll. Man the CFL has to fix the East!
> 
> Marc to 163s today, wild...I don’t recall a time when we had two playoffs for the playoffs. While I picked Cleveland to win the WS...been looking at the Rockies....they would scare me if I had to play them.


Strange events, Rp. Still, it is exciting to see these sorts of winner takes all games.


----------



## Dr.G.

For an after-dinner treat, inspired by the Sunday Whatzit pic, I hope you all like Oreo cookies and cheesecake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. Deborah has a very early start to taking Molly to a dog show in the US. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to help Deborah shove off for a dog show in the US. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw Deborah off on her trip to Philadelphia, PA with Molly for a big dog show.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck to Deborah and Molly on the big US show.

Today on SAP An Interesting Play On Words, an Elevator Floor Prank and a Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird Solo On Gayageum in our video. What the heck is a Gayageum anyway?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good luck to Deborah and Molly on the big US show.
> 
> Today on SAP An Interesting Play On Words, an Elevator Floor Prank and a Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird Solo On Gayageum in our video. What the heck is a Gayageum anyway?


Thanks, Don. Did you get any snow like they did in Calgary?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don. Did you get any snow like they did in Calgary?


Nope, not a flake. beejacon


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don. Did you get any snow like they did in Calgary?


About 6 inches and still coming further south. Being more cautious with the shoveling this year as I do not want to spring a hernia on the other side. Mainly staying away from the aspirin. Pain is a good indicator that it's time for a break.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> For an after-dinner treat, inspired by the Sunday Whatzit pic, I hope you all like Oreo cookies and cheesecake.



I'm not a super fan of Oreo cookies or cheesecake, but that photo sure does look good!!

Did you or your wife make it??? Yummy!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Saw Deborah off on her trip to Philadelphia, PA with Molly for a big dog show.



I hope they have a good safe trip, and good luck to both of them. 

Some of the big US city dog shows can be quite overwhelming and of course often done up with all the typical American pomp and circumstance.

Is Molly actually included on the American kennel club List of approved breeds as they seem to think that they control all the dog breeds of the world?

I guess she would be otherwise she wouldn't be going!!! Right!! 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, not a flake. beejacon


:clap::clap::clap: Lucky you.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> About 6 inches and still coming further south. Being more cautious with the shoveling this year as I do not want to spring a hernia on the other side. Mainly staying away from the aspirin. Pain is a good indicator that it's time for a break.


Very wise, Bob. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm not a super fan of Oreo cookies or cheesecake, but that photo sure does look good!!
> 
> Did you or your wife make it??? Yummy!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, it was from an ad from a local bakery. :love2: :love2:


----------



## pm-r

I guess this pretty well sums up my impression of that game they call football…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess this pretty well sums up my impression of that game they call football…


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I guess this pretty well sums up my impression of that game they call football…


Yep, but that is the American NFL league, not our CFL!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, but that is the American NFL league, not our CFL!




You mean the CFL players don't need a pillow or do they already have one under their uniforms???


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> You mean the CFL players don't need a pillow or do they already have one under their uniforms???


Actually I mean our game is far superior to the US version.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Actually I mean our game is far superior to the US version.




Ahhhaaa… so it is true then that what I've heard is true — that all Canadian games are already padded!!!

And American games have just been paid off… no padding included!!! 

Yup, big bucks involved for sure eh???


----------



## eMacMan

Went 4 rounds today. Hopefully I did something right as the shoulders ache, but no soreness where it counts.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Went 4 rounds today. Hopefully I did something right as the shoulders ache, but no soreness where it counts.


Stay safe, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I've been watching the Cubs-Rockies game. All tied up in the 8th inning. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video takes you back to a simpler time with Donald Duck on What's My Line, what women want and sleeping too much can kill you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video takes you back to a simpler time with Donald Duck on What's My Line, what women want and sleeping too much can kill you.


Well, I didn't sleep to much this morning, so I guess I shall "live long and prosper", Don.  Stayed up to see the baseball game. Sadly, the Cubs lost.:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just started a pot of OtHD coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Wet and cold here today, but we should hit the 80s by the weekend,

A smile for you...maybe SAP worthy Don.



A lady about 8 months pregnant got on a bus she noticed the man opposite her was smiling at her. She immediately moved to another seat. This time the smile turned into a grin, so she moved again.

The man seemed more amused. When on the fourth move, the man burst out laughing, she complained to the driver and he had the man arrested.

The case came up in court. The judge asked the man (about 20 years old) what he had to say for himself.
The young man replied, Well your Honor, it was like this: When the lady got on the bus, I couldn’t help but notice her condition. She sat down under a sign that said, “The Double Mint Twins are coming” and I grinned.

Then she moved and sat under a sign that said, “Logan’s Liniment will reduce the swelling”, and I had to smile. Then she placed herself under a deodorant sign that said, “William’s Big Stick Did the Trick”, and I could hardly contain myself.

BUT, Your Honor, when she moved the fourth time and sat under a sign that said, “Goodyear Rubber could have prevented this Accident”, I just lost it.

“CASE DISMISSED!!”


----------



## eMacMan

Wow another foot. Hope we get those 5 nice days they're promising 'cause I'm not up to the challenge this early in the year.

EDIT: Took about an hour but now I have the main slide path cleared, so now it's just a question of taking my time, nibbling at the edges and pushing it all over the side of the hill.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Wow another foot. Hope we get those 5 nice days they're promising 'cause I'm not up to the challenge this early in the year.
> 
> EDIT: Took about an hour but now I have the main slide path cleared, so now it's just a question of taking my time, nibbling at the edges and pushing it all over the side of the hill.


Wow. Is this normal for your area of AB at this time of the year?

Stay safe, Bob. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5pZ7uR6v8c

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Want to watch the rest of the baseball game from Yankee Stadium. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Who knew today's SAP would be full of mystery and intrigue as we present 'The Case of the Dangerous Dachshund', You know what makes my day? and our video not to be missed, 'Amhrán na gCupán'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Who knew today's SAP would be full of mystery and intrigue as we present 'The Case of the Dangerous Dachshund', You know what makes my day? and our video not to be missed, 'Amhrán na gCupán'.


Don, that cup video was amazing. The exact precision of all of those students was very exact. :clap::clap:

For some reason, the SAP site stops at the Gerry-Joe ad, so no case of the dangerous doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Who knew today's SAP would be full of mystery and intrigue as we present 'The Case of the Dangerous Dachshund'.


Saw this link on your FB site. Case closed. :clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that cup video was amazing. The exact precision of all of those students was very exact. :clap::clap:
> 
> For some reason, the SAP site stops at the Gerry-Joe ad, so no case of the dangerous doxie.


Morning Marc,

That is likely due to a perma link to the video portion of SAP only used on Facebook. Use St. Albert's Place and the full site will appear.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc,
> 
> That is likely due to a perma link to the video portion of SAP only used on Facebook. Use St. Albert's Place and the full site will appear.


It worked on your FB page. Case closed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, doxies make good lawyers. You may use these pics if you need some filler material on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, doxies make good lawyers. You may use these pics if you need some filler material on SAP.


Thanks Marc, today on SAP our video is a spooky throwback from years ago, a watermelon carving to marvel at and Claude the Hypnotist.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to help, Don.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is not brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some future SAP material?

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/moose-fight-video-denis-levesque-1.4851404


----------



## SINC

It's not often you see prime rib on sale, but local Safeway stores had a great buy this morning so I grabbed one for New Years. A nice five pounder for just $32. Yum.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's not often you see prime rib on sale, but local Safeway stores had a great buy this morning so I grabbed one for New Years. A nice five pounder for just $32. Yum.


There must be an oversupply in Canada, Don. Deborah picked up a few just before she went to the dog show at a similar price in Halifax. Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was starting to feel left out ........... until today. Friends of mine all over Canada were getting that CRA scam phone call ......... but not me. Now, I am part of the "scam club" having received two such calls in the past three hours.


----------



## pm-r

> I was starting to feel left out ........... until today. Friends of mine all over Canada were getting that CRA scam phone call .........



Oh gee, now I'm feeling left out!! 

But not to worry, the "Microsoft techs" keep calling about my iMac being infected, and they just don't get it, even if I blast the car horn into the phone when they call. 

And now some have started hitting my wife's iPhone with spam Messages that I've just finished setting things up to block them. I'd sure like to know where and how they get her number. But maybe it's just a random number dialer machine. Still damn annoying!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh gee, now I'm feeling left out!!
> 
> But not to worry, the "Microsoft techs" keep calling about my iMac being infected, and they just don't get it, even if I blast the car horn into the phone when they call.
> 
> And now some have started hitting my wife's iPhone with spam Messages that I've just finished setting things up to block them. I'd sure like to know where and how they get her number. But maybe it's just a random number dialer machine. Still damn annoying!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Just wait, Patrick. Have faith that your time will come someday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I was starting to feel left out ........... until today. Friends of mine all over Canada were getting that CRA scam phone call ......... but not me. Now, I am part of the "scam club" having received two such calls in the past three hours.


I have gotten these types of calls many times. I always listen to their threat about sending the police with a warrant for my arrest. I then tell them my next door neighbour is a Mountie and to hang on while I run over and get him to talk to them about it. They hang up immediately. Such fun!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a young girl picks a banjo like you have never heard, just for Marc and Rp, bouncing piece of bread illusion you can do at home and The Amazing Story Of Actor Audie Murphy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have gotten these types of calls many times. I always listen to their threat about sending the police with a warrant for my arrest. I then tell them my next door neighbour is a Mountie and to hang on while I run over and get him to talk to them about it. They hang up immediately. Such fun!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a young girl picks a banjo like you have never heard, just for Marc and Rp. bouncing iece of bread illusion you can do at home and The Amazing Story Of Actor Audie Murphy.


Wow, that is quite the banjo picking. 

"Bouncing Bread Roll Illusion!" :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sucked it up and tackled the mowing of the lawn just now. What usually takes me 20-30 minutes, took 1 1/2 hours due to the height and lushness of the grass. Still, it needs to be done and is far better than shoveling snow in the driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time pull the pin. See you all for coffee and the Sunday SAP Whatzit pic. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video skating on thin ice produces some of the most laser like sounds ever, a two legged horse running and an edible Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to start thinking about Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Time to start thinking about Sunday Brunch. Any requests?


BT if you have it please Marc. Been very wet here the last two days. Yesterday was a car wash, today it’s the rinse cycle.....but warm....in the 80s.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents! We will celebrate Thanksgiving here with the grandchildren and our son and his wife with Ann, Crystal and I today. We prefer to stuff ourselves on the Sunday so we can sleep in tomorrow, then laze around and watch the CFL all day long. Anyone else doing the same?


----------



## Rps

Morning Don. Might go out for dinner this year....but B-ball is the order of the day here.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, no Whatzit? guesses today?


----------



## Rps

Don is it a sayote? We have a Food Basics near us and they have a lot of ethnic foods there. I’m sure I saw these and wondered what they were. Never had one but I think it is a type of melon.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don is it a sayote? We have a Food Basics near us and they have a lot of ethnic foods there. I’m sure I saw these and wondered what they were. Never had one but I think it is a type of melon.


Well, Bixman says it is a Chayote. So it would appear that you are correct save for the spelling difference. Also known as a Mirleton or Mirliton, again the spelling differs.


----------



## Rps

I guess being an ESL instructor and developing lessons on food has finally paid off. Bixman is probably right on the spelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BT if you have it please Marc. Been very wet here the last two days. Yesterday was a car wash, today it’s the rinse cycle.....but warm....in the 80s.


We always carry your special blend of BT coffee, Rp. Enjoy.

16C with a light drizzle here at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents! We will celebrate Thanksgiving here with the grandchildren and our son and his wife with Ann, Crystal and I today. We prefer to stuff ourselves on the Sunday so we can sleep in tomorrow, then laze around and watch the CFL all day long. Anyone else doing the same?


:clap::clap: A good plan, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Bixman says it is a Chayote. So it would appear that you are correct save for the spelling difference. Also known as a Mirleton or Mirliton, again the spelling differs.


Damn!! I was going to say Mirleton or Mirliton but could not decide on the correct spelling. :lmao::lmao:

Actually, did not have a clue as to what it was in the picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess being an ESL instructor and developing lessons on food has finally paid off. Bixman is probably right on the spelling.


Well, it might have been a pear ........... or a pair ............ or a pare.


----------



## Rps

So Marc, you rooting for the Dodgers?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hmmm, no Whatzit? guesses today?



I'm a bit later than usual as youngest son and his wife are over for the Thanksgiving weekend and visiting us and his wife's parents. 

As for two days Whatzit?, I think Rps already provided the answer and I would tend to agree except I believe they are called _*Chayotes*_ or _*chayote squash*_.

One might find them in a Chinatown food store or some imported Asian food type store.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Damn!! I was going to say Mirleton or Mirliton but could not decide on the correct spelling. :lmao::lmao:
> 
> Actually, did not have a clue as to what it was in the picture.



Actually, regardless of spelling, I have never heard of either, or is that either???

Well, not until just now actually!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So Marc, you rooting for the Dodgers?


NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never have, never will. XX)XX)

I want to see Cleveland win, and if not them, Boston.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Actually, regardless of spelling, I have never heard of either, or is that either???
> 
> Well, not until just now actually!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Well, you say tomato and I say tomato.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So Marc, you rooting for the Dodgers?


I hope the Braves crush the Dodgers tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well another Thanksgiving supper is done and was enjoyed by all, but today there are leftovers and that is the best part for me. Then of course there is the Rider/Esk game in Regina to watch to make it a perfect day!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP at cyclist has a bad day, an oldie but goodie Levi's ad in our video and a dog holds a pre Thanksgiving chat with a pup.

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Happy anniversary to you and Ann.

Happy Thanksgiving to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm and wet here today. 

Don, Happy Anniversary to you and Ann! 

Marc, I’ve got to admit I didn’t see the Brewers .... good for them.....Harvey Wallbangers for everyone!


----------



## Rps

And now a public service announcement...

Please disregard any messages from Lizzie Borden’s parents.
They’ve been hacked!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I’ve got to admit I didn’t see the Brewers .... good for them.....Harvey Wallbangers for everyone!





Rps said:


> And now a public service announcement...
> 
> Please disregard any messages from Lizzie Borden’s parents.
> They’ve been hacked!



We shall see.

:lmao::lmao: Hacked with an axe.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Happy anniversary to you and Ann.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to one and all. Paix, mes amis.





+1!!!

And a Happy Anniversary should make a Great Thanksgiving!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> And now a public service announcement...
> 
> Please disregard any messages from Lizzie Borden’s parents.
> They’ve been hacked!



Well, certainly cut off mid sentence!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, certainly cut off mid sentence!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> And now a public service announcement...
> 
> Please disregard any messages from Lizzie Borden’s parents.
> They’ve been hacked!


Hash tagged, so to speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hash tagged, so to speak.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Riders win!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a piano guy draws a crouwd in our video, best Amazon answer ever and How To Make A Pineapple Jack-O-Lantern For Halloween.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Riders win!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that Pineapple Jack-O-Lantern looks like a great idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

As a boy, I liked reading Jack London's "Call of the Wild". Today, the call it this .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly's show picture from this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. I want to watch the Yankees/Boston baseball game from start to finish. Swe you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a surprise for an old Rolex watch owner in our video, a cowboy has trouble with 'the end' sign and Scientists Gave MDMA To Octopuses—And What Happened Was Profound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a surprise for an old Rolex watch owner in our video, a cowboy has trouble with 'the end' sign and Scientists Gave MDMA To Octopuses—And What Happened Was Profound.


"Exactly, so where’s my present?" :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, had a rough couple of days with the flu, but feeling much better today. Flu shots will be available here in five more days. Best I go get one.

I had planned to winterize the motor home on Monday but wasn't up to it so still have that to do, as it sits covered in snow. Supposed to be warm on the weekend, so will try again to get this done then before it freezes up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, had a rough couple of days with the flu, but feeling much better today. Flu shots will be available here in five more days. Best I go get one.
> 
> I had planned to winterize the motor home on Monday but wasn't up to it so still have that to do, as it sits covered in snow. Supposed to be warm on the weekend, so will try again to get this done then before it freezes up.


Sorry to hear about your flu, Don ................ and very sorry to hear about the snow. Good luck with your RV. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Don, I don’t miss the “winterising”. I had a trailer for a number of years and found it a pain....but also a foreboding of poor weather to come.

Marc the baseball gods must have smiled on Angel Hernandez last night not putting him in a position to make a reviewed call. The night before he had a rough night.....but so did the Yanks. So it’s on to the Stros......not sure about that series but Cora probably knows them more than anyone in the league.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, I don’t miss the “winterising”. I had a trailer for a number of years and found it a pain....but also a foreboding of poor weather to come.
> 
> Marc the baseball gods must have smiled on Angel Hernandez last night not putting him in a position to make a reviewed call. The night before he had a rough night.....but so did the Yanks. So it’s on to the Stros......not sure about that series but Cora probably knows them more than anyone in the league.


So true, Rp. I hope the Brewers crush the Dodgers and that Boston goes all the way ........... or, if not them, the Brewers. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> I don’t miss the “winterising”. I had a trailer for a number of years and found it a pain....



All the same we had with our boat even if we could leave it in the water at the marina, but I really don't miss all the hassles and costs since we sold it. 

Besides, my legs no longer allow me to own or operate a boat safely now.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Winterizing my class A (bus style) RV takes me under an hour of my time and costs me $19.99 for a nine litre container of RV anti-freeze. Period. End of story.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Winterizing my class A (bus style) RV takes me under an hour of my time and costs me $19.99 for a nine litre container of RV anti-freeze. Period. End of story.


Not bad ............. and then a beer or two to celebrate.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Not bad ............. and then a beer or two to celebrate.



+1!!! I believe that's an unwritten Canadian Law after any such accomplishment or chore, especially when done in one's retirement years is it not??? 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!! I believe that's an unwritten Canadian Law after any such accomplishment or chore, especially when done in one's retirement years is it not???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy rain and strong winds ............. with a possible thunder storm ............ is headed for this area of Nova Scotia from about midnight until noon on Saturday. If a party balloon could bring down the power for most of Lunenburg for three hours, one can only wonder what this weather will do to our power infrastructure. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> If a party balloon could bring down the power for most of Lunenburg for three hours, one can only wonder what this weather will do to our power infrastructure. We shall see.



With as comment like that, one just has to get out the search engine to see it there's a bigger story…

And yup…

_*Electric Utility Notice - Sep 30, 2018
party balloon could bring down the power for most of Lunenburg *_
https://www.explorelunenburg.ca

And the problem seems to be quite common, even in BC:
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...fter-rogue-balloons-hit-power-lines-1.4261201

Anyway, stay safe and warm in the coming storms.




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Anyway, stay safe and warm in the coming storms.



Yikes!!! It looks like the fury of Hurricane Michael is coming your way or is what you're getting part of it???

_*Hurricane Michael to bring heavy rainfall to Nova Scotia, southern half of New Brunswick*_
https://globalnews.ca/news/4534176/nova-scotia-nb-rainfall/

That could be a lot of rain and some storm winds. :-(




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> With as comment like that, one just has to get out the search engine to see it there's a bigger story…
> 
> And yup…
> 
> _*Electric Utility Notice - Sep 30, 2018
> party balloon could bring down the power for most of Lunenburg *_
> https://www.explorelunenburg.ca
> 
> And the problem seems to be quite common, even in BC:
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...fter-rogue-balloons-hit-power-lines-1.4261201
> 
> Anyway, stay safe and warm in the coming storms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, when the story first came out that it was a "party balloon", one thought it was the size of a small hot air balloon. No ............. it was something that was the size of a medium pizza.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yikes!!! It looks like the fury of Hurricane Michael is coming your way or is what you're getting part of it???
> 
> _*Hurricane Michael to bring heavy rainfall to Nova Scotia, southern half of New Brunswick*_
> https://globalnews.ca/news/4534176/nova-scotia-nb-rainfall/
> 
> That could be a lot of rain and some storm winds. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, we are prepared, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow ................ I hope. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hope Marc still has some power today. Son Greg was stopped by police on the bridge from Dartmouth to Lower Sackville on his way home and found himself right behind a police take down of an armed person in the car directly in front of him at gunpoint that held him up over a half hour. He shot six minutes of video of the incident as he watched it all unfold about 200 feet in front of him.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP a cat relaxes in a bucket of water on a hot day, a Mind Trick Illusion - Room Perspective and Starkenberger Beer Pools.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, hope Marc still has some power today. Son Greg was stopped by police on the bridge from Dartmouth to Lower Sackville on his way home and found himself right behind a police take down of an armed person in the car directly in front of him at gunpoint that held him up over a half hour. He shot six minutes of video of the incident as he watched it all unfold about 200 feet in front of him.


Wow!!!!!!! Will you be sharing this video? Luckily, he is OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early during a break in the rain to take the dogs outside. Now, they are all fed and back to sleep. So, I shall start the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!!!!! Will you be sharing this video? Luckily, he is OK.


Greg posted it to Facebook last evening, you can view it here:

https://www.facebook.com/WIKKED.87


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today on SAP a cat relaxes in a bucket of water on a hot day, a Mind Trick Illusion - Room Perspective and Starkenberger Beer Pools.


Mind Trick Illusion - Room Perspective!   

Liked the bubbles lining up as well. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Greg posted it to Facebook last evening, you can view it here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WIKKED.87


Wow. Quite the moment.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, cool here today and grey. We will be in the 60s all week....no more 80s for us I guess.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Greg posted it to Facebook last evening, you can view it here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WIKKED.87


Interesting I'm getting a page not found, when I try to follow the link. Hope Greg has stashed copies in case the Mounties or whomever are trying to suppress it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, cool here today and grey. We will be in the 60s all week....no more 80s for us I guess.


Afternoon, Rp. Cool here right now as we near 1PM, with 9C temps ........... which should get up to 18C by tomorrow ............. with lots of rain. Should be "fun" trying to get my dogs to go outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Interesting I'm getting a page not found, when I try to follow the link. Hope Greg has stashed copies in case the Mounties or whomever are trying to suppress it.


Strange, Bob. It works for me.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Interesting I'm getting a page not found, when I try to follow the link. Hope Greg has stashed copies in case the Mounties or whomever are trying to suppress it.


I have an unedited copy Greg sent me as an iMessage. If you can PM me an email address you might use, I can get it to you that way Bob.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> I have an unedited copy Greg sent me as an iMessage. If you can PM me an email address you might use, I can get it to you that way Bob.



Turns out you have to sign into Facebook to see it. Something I try to avoid!


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Turns out you have to sign into Facebook to see it. Something I try to avoid!



Oh it's safe, Mark Zuckerberg even told the US senate and the Europe guys how safe their site is….

… just keep all your guards up… you'll be OK like some of us are…


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some great guitar playing in our video, a storm cloud lamp and the cool folks from the 50s.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP some great guitar playing in our video, a storm cloud lamp and the cool folks from the 50s.


Morning, Don. We could use a storm lamp here right now. Very dark outside. The heavy rain came and went ............. and is back on it's way by about noon. We shall see.

Coffee anyone???


----------



## Dr.G.

Brewed a fresh pot of TGIF coffee just now. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a busy day on SAP with a steel wool burn with Al Popil, a woodpecker carves a hole in a tree and our video, 'Yikes! ... This Guy Showed Up To A Karaoke Bar To Sing 'Tequila'.'


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some hot coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, thanks. Got to get ready for three CFL games today. Starts at noon in Winnipeg as we take on The Bombers. Then it is the Esks against the Red Blacks and finally the Lions against the Stamps for a consecutive total of nine hours of football.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, thanks. Got to get ready for three CFL games today. Starts at noon in Regina as we take on Winnipeg. then it is the Esks against the Red Blacks and finally the Lions against the Stamps for a consecutive total of nine hours of football.


Well, you are certainly getting your CFL fix, Don. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, you are certainly getting your CFL fix, Don. :clap::clap:


Not much of a fix when your team takes a 31-0 drubbing. Oh well, maybe Edmonton will lose and lift my spirits. Or is that my beer?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not much of a fix when your team takes a 31-0 drubbing. Oh well, maybe Edmonton will lose and lift my spirits. Or is that my beer?


:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> Not much of a fix when your team takes a 31-0 drubbing.



That's not normally an enjoyable type game too watch regardless with such a widespread score. :-(




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a pretty easy Whatzit?, a video with Mr. Bean and It's Not 'Distracted Driving,' It's Selfish Driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a pretty easy Whatzit?, a video with Mr. Bean and It's Not 'Distracted Driving,' It's Selfish Driving.


Morning, Don. A bit early for coffee. I got up to the sound of doxies barking at four deer that were in my driveway. XX)

Took a quick glance at the SAP Whatzit pic. The yellow reminds me of the old #2 lead pencils we used to use in school. Not sure what the top of the picture was, but could it be a freshly sharpened pencil?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. A bit early for coffee. I got up to the sound of doxies barking at four deer that were in my driveway. XX)
> 
> Took a quick glance at the SAP Whatzit pic. The yellow reminds me of the old #2 lead pencils we used to use in school. Not sure what the top of the picture was, but could it be a freshly sharpened pencil?


Indeed it is Marc. See? I said it was easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is Marc. See? I said it was easy.


Well, it was a lucky guess on my part since it was the color yellow, which is distinct, that gave me a clue.

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Rps

Cold here today....but sunny. Will have a lazy day of watching some football and baseball. When it dries outside will hopefully mow the lawn for the last time. I’m on the hunt for a battery lawn mower....beeen looking a RYOBI and KOBALT.....hoping to find some after season sales.

Don, what are the chances the Roughies can grab 1st place....they meet the Bombers, Stamps ( very important ) and the Lions....do you think they need to run the table and hope for a Stamp loss or are the standings set?

Marc, we need a CFL team down east.....I don’t think PQ could support two teams so that leaves the “times” to do their thing......please don’t call it them the Schooners.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Cold here today....but sunny. Will have a lazy day of watching some football and baseball. When it dries outside will hopefully mow the lawn for the last time. I’m on the hunt for a battery lawn mower....beeen looking a RYOBI and KOBALT.....hoping to find some after season sales.
> 
> Don, what are the chances the Roughies can grab 1st place....they meet the Bombers, Stamps ( very important ) and the Lions....do you think they need to run the table and hope for a Stamp loss or are the standings set?
> 
> Marc, we need a CFL team down east.....I don’t think PQ could support two teams so that leaves the “times” to do their thing......please don’t call it them the Schooners.......


Morning, Rp. I shall be mowing the lawn tomorrow, but it will not be for the last time. I wait for the leaves to fall and dry up a bit and then I mulch them into the lawn. That usually happens comes mid-Nov.

Halifax is ready to field a CFL team.

Care for some BT coffee.


----------



## Rps

Would love some BT Marc. Do you think Halifax could support a team, where would they play. I thought UNB had the largest stadium in that area, they would build one in Halifax would they?

Say Marc, quick question for you. Ive been trimming Guinness"s nails and I accidentally clipped the quick. Man he bled for two days. Ive been searching the net and see some clippers with a sensor which signals if you are too close to the veins. Do you use these on your guys and do they actually work? Ive been upset the last few days in hurting him .


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, what are the chances the Roughies can grab 1st place....they meet the Bombers, Stamps ( very important ) and the Lions....do you think they need to run the table and hope for a Stamp loss or are the standings set?
> 
> Marc, we need a CFL team down east.....I don’t think PQ could support two teams so that leaves the “times” to do their thing......please don’t call it them the Schooners.......


Well Rp, I have grave doubts that the Riders can win either the west or even some of the playoffs. If you analyse their performance over the seven wins of the last nine games, the huge majority of their points on wins were generated by the defense. The offense has been sputtering and uneven for weeks now when it should be getting better. It's not, in fact it is much worse. Collaras is a disappointment and Jones has not allowed the backup much of a chance to grow and learn by playing him when the team is ahead. That was painfully obvious in Winnipeg on Saturday in the second half.

I suspect they will fall to either Winnipeg or Calgary in the playoffs regardless of where they finish. 

Not sure if the on again off again Esks can even make the crossover and even if they did they could not get by whoever wins the west in a Grey Cup. That would be so ironic, a Grey Cup in Edmonton with Esks playng at home field as the eastern champs. It is a perfect example of why the crossover is bad for football, period.


----------



## Rps

I do see the irony, but the CFL tried to end the dispute of higher win teams in the West not making the playoffs when the East was so poor. What is needed is another East team but........ You know I was happy when the CFL had some U.S. teams. If they had only rode out the NFL coming back to Baltimore they would have had an East team.....many in Baltimore still miss the team. Like all expansion the league expanded too quickly and too many.

If we are stuck with the current complement then the only fair method would be an open tourney like the FA Cup...but that would destroy the charm of East vs West. It takes a lot of money to run a team and when you see the country the West is pretty much covered. B.C. could never support two teams, nor could Sask. or Manitoba. Ontario has 3 due to history. Hamilton is up and down and Ottawa has been on hooks for centuries. Its only recently that they have crowds. In the Rider days you could walk up and get 50 year line tickets on the Eastern Final. PQ won't support two teams. And, that leaves the "times" and Im not sure if they could even do that. It takes roughly 2million in the market. History has placed many of the teams..... I don't think even Green Bay would get a team today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching Houston beat up on the Red Sox ................. in Boston.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching Boston moving ahead of Houston. Should be an interesting last two innings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a surprising gif; New Zealand Bull Tahr Hunting!, a cloud resembles wolf howling and 20 Amazing Photos From A Car Wash Beauty Pageant In 1951 in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a surprising gif; New Zealand Bull Tahr Hunting!, a cloud resembles wolf howling and 20 Amazing Photos From A Car Wash Beauty Pageant In 1951 in our video.


Don, that was an amazing of the cloud that resembles wolf howling . . . Where do you find these interesting items????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Would love some BT Marc. Do you think Halifax could support a team, where would they play. I thought UNB had the largest stadium in that area, they would build one in Halifax would they?
> 
> Say Marc, quick question for you. Ive been trimming Guinness"s nails and I accidentally clipped the quick. Man he bled for two days. Ive been searching the net and see some clippers with a sensor which signals if you are too close to the veins. Do you use these on your guys and do they actually work? Ive been upset the last few days in hurting him .


Well, we shall see where an eastern CFL team would play.

We use powdered septic powder for bleeding nails.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, wet here today. Don, loved the banjo joke.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just sent this to me. I assume that it might be true. Not sure where she go it originally. An interesting story nonetheless. 

"HAPPY TRAILS TO YOU -- THE END OF AN ERA

The young guns may not understand the meaning of this, but you will.

The Roy Rogers Museum in Branson, MO has closed its doors forever.

The contents of the museum were sold at a public auction.

Roy Rogers told his son, if the museum ever operates at a loss, close it, and sell the contents. He complied.

Note the follow-on article truly the end of an era.

Here is a partial listing of some of the items that were sold at auction.

Roy's 1964 Bonneville (Pontiac) sold for $254,500. It was estimated to sell between 100 and 150 thousand dollars.

His script book from the January 14,1953 episode of This Is Your Life sold for $10,000 (EST. $800-$1,000).

A collection of signed baseballs (Pete Rose, Duke Snyder, and other greats) sold for $3,750.

A collection of signed bats (Yogi Berra, Enos Slaughter, Bob Feller, and others) sold for $2,750.

Trigger 's saddle and bridle sold for $386,500.

One of many of Roy's shirts sold for $16,250 and one of his many cowboy hats sold for $17,500.

One set of boot spurs sold for $10,625. (He never used a set of spurs on Trigger)

A life size shooting gallery sold for $27,500.

Various chandeliers sold from $6,875 to $20,000, very unique and artistic in their western style.

A signed photograph by Don Larsen taken during his perfect game in the world series against the Dodgers on Oct. 8, 1953, along with a signed baseball to Roy from Don, sold for $2,500.

Two fabulous limited edition BB guns in their original boxes with Numerous photos of Roy, Dale, Gabby (Hayes), and Pat (Brady) sold for $3,750.

A collection of memorabilia from his shows entertaining the troops in Vietnam sold for $938. I never knew he was there.

His flight jacket sold for $7,500.

His set of dinnerware plates and silverware sold for $11,875.

The Bible they used at the dinner table every night sold for $8,750.

One of several of his guitars sold for $27,500.

Nellybelle (the Jeep) sold for $116,500.

A fabulous painting of Roy, Dale, Pat, Buttermilk, Trigger, and Bullet sold for $10,625.

One of several sets of movie posters sold for $18,750.

A black and white photograph of Gene Autry with a touching inscription From Gene to Roy sold for $17,500.

A Republic Productions Poster bearing many autographs of the People that played in Roy's movies sold for $11,875.

Dale's horse, Buttermilk (whose history is very interesting) sold below the presale estimate for $25,000. (EST. 30-40 K).

Bullet (stuffed) sold for $35,000 (EST 10-15 K). He was their real pet.

Dale's parade saddle, estimated to sell between 20-30 K, sold for $104,500.

One of many pairs of Roy's boots sold for $21,250.

Trigger (stuffed) sold for $266,500.

Do you remember the 1938 movie The Adventures of Robinhood, With Errol Flynn and Olivia de Havilland?

Well, Olivia rode Trigger in that movie.

Trigger was bred on a farm co-owned by Bing Crosby. Roy bought Trigger on a time payment plan for $2,500.

Roy and Trigger made 188 movies together.

Trigger even outdid Bob Hope by winning an Oscar in the movie Son of Paleface in 1953.

It is extremely sad to see this era lost forever. Despite the fact that Gene and Roy's movies, as well as those of other great characters, can be bought or rented for viewing, today's kids would rather spend their time playing video games.


Today it takes a very special pair of parents to raise their kids with the right values and morals

These were the great heroes of our childhood, and they did teach us right from wrong, and how to have and show respect for each other and the animals that share this earth.

You and I were born at the right time. We were able to grow up with these great people even if we never met them.

In their own way they taught us patriotism and honor. We learned that lying and cheating were bad, and that sex wasn't as important as love. We learned how to suffer through disappointment and failure and work through it.

Our lives were drug free.

So it's good-bye to Roy and Dale, Gene and Hoppy (Hop-a-long Cassidy), the Lone Ranger and Tonto.

Farewell to Sky King (and Penny)and Superman and (Dragnet) Sgt Friday.

Thanks to Capt. Kangaroo, Mr. Rogers, and Capt. Noah and all those people whose lives touched ours, and made them better.

It was a great ride through childhood.

HAPPY TRAILS MY FRIENDS

P.S. Don 't send this to anyone under 50.... they won't understand!"


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that was an amazing of the cloud that resembles wolf howling . . . Where do you find these interesting items????????????


I cruise the web for an hour a day using various search engines and youtube, etc. and see what pops up, then grab what catches my eye and toss it in my future file. No real method, just catch as catch can type of thing. Perhaps some I find is offbeat due to my taste, but whatever.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I cruise the web for an hour a day using various search engines and youtube, etc. and see what pops up, then grab what catches my eye and toss it in my future file. No real method, just catch as catch can type of thing. Perhaps some I find is offbeat due to my taste, but whatever.


Merci. I was just curious. It helps to keep SAP interesting, especially on the days when there are no puppy pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished mowing the lawn ahead of the overnight rain. Harvested about 20 vine ripened tomatoes ahead of tonight's heavy winds. I still have about 35 green tomatoes on the vine, but I don't really worry about them. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> I still have about 35 green tomatoes on the vine, but I don't really worry about them. We shall see.



I thought you would have been growing and getting ready to harvest one of those huge pumpkins they grow out your way. ;-)




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought you would have been growing and getting ready to harvest one of those huge pumpkins they grow out your way. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, Patrick, just tomatoes. I leave the growing of pumpkins, squash, et al to the local farmers. I just like to grow my own toms and eat them fresh off of the vine. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds gusting to 90km/h with lots of rain are coming our way .............. wonder if we will have power comes tomorrow morning .............. or if Molly and the doxies will dare venture outside???????????????? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin with the lights starting to flicker a bit. Here we go again. See you all .......... I hope ........... tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a baseball gif for Rp and Marc, a critter video and Embarrassing Medical Exams.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a baseball gif for Rp and Marc, a critter video and Embarrassing Medical Exams.


Morning, Don. Will check this out later when I am sure the power will stay on. Right now, I am making coffee.


----------



## SINC

Marc's last post nearing five hours ago. Perhaps the power did fail in Lunenburg. I cannot even recall our last power outtage. It is surely more than five years now and that was a one hour pre-planned event to upgrade some equipment. The beauty of an underground power supply.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...cool and sunny here today. This week the big sports news is Michigan vs Michigan State.....couldn't get a ticket if your life depended on it. Saw Michigan and Air Force a few years ago in The Big House..great sport experience...just us and 102,000 other fans.

Looks like the Dodgers maybe in trouble Marc.... I know you are very sad about that ...... being a Giants fan and all. Boston is another matter. Not sure where to go here. I thought Houston was a one and done, but here they are again....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc's last post nearing five hours ago. Perhaps the power did fail in Lunenburg. I cannot even recall our last power outtage. It is surely more than five years now and that was a one hour pre-planned event to upgrade some equipment. The beauty of an underground power supply.


Yup. 90km/s gusts blew down whole trees around Lunenburg County and we were without power from about 630AM until 2PM. It is very sunny and the temps were as high as 17C, so there was no need for heat. Still, I have to hand it to the work crews from Nova Scotia Power who were up restoring lines in these strong winds. 

I spent time listening to CBC2 Classical Music station and reading. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...cool and sunny here today. This week the big sports news is Michigan vs Michigan State.....couldn't get a ticket if your life depended on it. Saw Michigan and Air Force a few years ago in The Big House..great sport experience...just us and 102,000 other fans.
> 
> Looks like the Dodgers maybe in trouble Marc.... I know you are very sad about that ...... being a Giants fan and all. Boston is another matter. Not sure where to go here. I thought Houston was a one and done, but here they are again....


Rp, I would be happy if the Dodgers did not score another run in the remaining games.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...cool and sunny here today. This week the big sports news is Michigan vs Michigan State.....couldn't get a ticket if your life depended on it. Saw Michigan and Air Force a few years ago in The Big House..great sport experience...just us and 102,000 other fans.
> 
> Looks like the Dodgers maybe in trouble Marc.... I know you are very sad about that ...... being a Giants fan and all. Boston is another matter. Not sure where to go here. I thought Houston was a one and done, but here they are again....


Try getting tickets for the Georgia -Georgia Tech game, which is traditionally the last game of the season for UGA and Tech.


----------



## pm-r

> The beauty of an underground power supply.



Yes, it can be nice — until it gets hit in areas that can get flooded, and that seems to be in more and more areas lately that hardly ever even got hit with floods previously.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a baseball gif for Rp and Marc, a critter video and Embarrassing Medical Exams.


Don, that was truly an Amazing Batting Trick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally, the wind has died down. It blew my BBQ about 10 feet away from where it is located, but no harm done and no damage, that I can see, done to the house. The doxies and Molly are just glad that it stopped raining.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that was truly an Amazing Batting Trick. :clap:



Maybe, until one looks closely. 

What do you think caused the ball to bounce after the T-ball support was kicked out from under it and before he hit it???

I smell manure!!!!

Take another look with careful eye. 


EDIT:
OK, I apologize!!!! He actually caught and kicked the ball with his foot I didn't see. But I had to open the gif in Preview and then look at the frames in slow motion to see what he had done. Clever fellow!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe, until one looks closely.
> 
> What do you think caused the ball to bounce after the T-ball support was kicked out from under it and before he hit it???
> 
> I smell manure!!!!
> 
> Take another look with careful eye.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> OK, I apologize!!!! He actually caught and kicked the ball with his foot I didn't see. But I had to open the gif in Preview and then look at the frames in slow motion to see what he had done. Clever fellow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Whatever, it was a unique hit.


----------



## pm-r

> Whatever, it was a unique hit.



Is he the same fellow that does the similar routine but with a golf club and golf ball that starts off on a golf-T???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Is he the same fellow that does the similar routine but with a golf club and golf ball that starts off on a golf-T???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Interesting. Might be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Just watched Boston beat Houston. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video featuring emmylou by a Swedish group as Emmylou Harris watches, a welder is pranked and a dog survives an ocean swim of three miles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing.

Don, not too many dogs could survive that long a swim and in the ocean. Amazing.

Nice hot dog item.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from getting my yearly flu shot. Hopefully, this year's strain will be accurate. We shall see.

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/o...HI0HPB0wpfAOs65AQ3CbW25nY5-yIMvicZUZyTXiMFi90


----------



## Dr.G.

Green Tomato Bread - Saltscapes Magazine

I have lots of green toms still on the vine. Might just try out this recipe.


----------



## Rps

Don, here is one of my fav clips....and it does have ELH.....as well as a couple of others some might of heard of......

https://youtu.be/o2XcBL6kWn8

Might be SAP material


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Green Tomato Bread - Saltscapes Magazine
> 
> I have lots of green toms still on the vine. Might just try out this recipe.




My avid gardening parents would usually manage to keep quite a few tomatoes on the vine well into the winter and then bring some inside a few of the time to ripen. We lived right on the ocean so I guess that helped temper them from the cold, but I do recall them cursing some mold that would get to them.

And yes, a lot of the green ones would be used with various recipes, especially some chutneys they really liked. And I think they also used some of the really tart apples we had with the sauces as well.
Sort of really sharp sweet-and-sour that one appreciated more as one got older.
I never did enjoy Marmite as much as they did, but that's another story. ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My avid gardening parents would usually manage to keep quite a few tomatoes on the vine well into the winter and then bring some inside a few of the time to ripen. We lived right on the ocean so I guess that helped temper them from the cold, but I do recall them cursing some mold that would get to them.
> 
> And yes, a lot of the green ones would be used with various recipes, especially some chutneys they really liked. And I think they also used some of the really tart apples we had with the sauces as well.
> Sort of really sharp sweet-and-sour that one appreciated more as one got older.
> I never did enjoy Marmite as much as they did, but that's another story. ;-)


Well, we might get a nip of frost overnight, but the hard frost does not usually hit us here in coastal NS until after Remembrance Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glen of Imaal Terrier - Watch video - Naturally Happy Dogs

An interesting non-doxie item ............ our Molly is a Glen.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we might get a nip of frost overnight, but the hard frost does not usually hit us here in coastal NS until after Remembrance Day.




Throw some burlap sacks if you have some, or purchase several yards of burlap from your local nursery that should carry it, then throw it over your tomato plants. That should protect them from even a pretty heavy frost.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Throw some burlap sacks if you have some, or purchase several yards of burlap from your local nursery that should carry it, then throw it over your tomato plants. That should protect them from even a pretty heavy frost.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks for the advice, Patrick. My neighbor has some of these sacks which he used on his toms last year. He gave up growing them this year since the local deer liked his variety. So far, nothing has touched my toms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cloud or a UFO and don't miss today's video of Classic Brititsh Comedy; all 14 seconds of it will have you in stitches.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a cloud or a UFO and don't miss today's video of Classic Brititsh Comedy; all 14 seconds of it will have you in stitches.


Don, amazing how that cloud resembles the classic UFO shape.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. My son is here from St. John's and wants to watch the entire ballgame without any interruptions. See you all for TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the British ukelele orchestra doing AC/DC, a feather and bowling ball dropped together and Your Weird Dreams Actually Make A Lot Of Sense.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the British ukelele orchestra doing AC/DC, a feather and bowling ball dropped together and Your Weird Dreams Actually Make A Lot Of Sense.


 Galileo was right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Luckily, Newton did not get hit on the head with a falling balling ball to help conceive the concept of gravity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.

Good news on the flu shot front.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/flu-vaccine-health-canada-1.4865403


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. My son, Stephen, is making supper for Deborah and me. East Indian curried chicken, I believe.


----------



## SINC

Lucky you two. A good son is a blessing.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. My son, Stephen, is making supper for Deborah and me. East Indian curried chicken, I believe.



And done on the BBQ perhaps… yum…

The hardest part of that type of cooking is coming up with a curry powder that suits the dish and that everyone enjoys… not too hot, not too… and you know all the rest I'm sure.

But no complaints when it's being prepared for you. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Lucky you two. A good son is a blessing.





pm-r said:


> And done on the BBQ perhaps… yum…
> 
> The hardest part of that type of cooking is coming up with a curry powder that suits the dish and that everyone enjoys… not too hot, not too… and you know all the rest I'm sure.
> 
> But no complaints when it's being prepared for you.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, he is doing it indoors on the stove/oven. Yes, lucky all of us.:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I want to watch the rest of the ballgame. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video shows off an amazing paint job on a 58 Chevy, it's not often you see a dog driving a car and Bones Reveal Neanderthal Child Was Eaten By A Giant Bird.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video shows off an amazing paint job on a 58 Chevy, it's not often you see a dog driving a car and Bones Reveal Neanderthal Child Was Eaten By A Giant Bird.


:lmao::lmao: .......... or a doxie on a motocycle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Anyone care for a cup?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...4n2sW26lyc4bFFCoIHemNP46JC8ZFJIehVsqkcqQNlVK4

Interesting. Hopefully the skies will clear up tonight. We shall see ............ no pun intended.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday Brunch and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to see some meteors around the constellation Orion.

Don, I forgot to thank you for posting Daisy's picture in Saturday's Puppies! Ya Gotta Love 'Em area. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to have such pics to use. 

Today on SAP the Whatzit? that may be easy again, playing the guitar with a teaspoon in our video and there's no stopping me now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad to have such pics to use.
> 
> Today on SAP the Whatzit? that may be easy again, playing the guitar with a teaspoon in our video and there's no stopping me now.


Don, I don't have a clue since it is a macro shot that looks like bananas, but my son, Stephen, thinks it is a shot of a sunflower, and thus, sunflower seeds will come eventually. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning again Marc, two good guesses indeed. Sadly you will not see either bananas nor sunflower seeds when tomorrow's answer is revealed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again Marc, two good guesses indeed. Sadly you will not see either bananas nor sunflower seeds when tomorrow's answer is revealed.


Oh well, such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today and we may see the dreaded “S” word.

Lost on the Whatzit...too light for a pepper corn and too small for a pineapple.

Don, hope this link works.... these look like SAP worthy..

https://www.boredpanda.com/funny-in...cebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here today and we may see the dreaded “S” word.
> 
> Lost on the Whatzit...too light for a pepper corn and too small for a pineapple.
> 
> Don, hope this link works.... these look like SAP worthy..
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/funny-in...cebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic


Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah's initial guess is a pine cone for pine nuts.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, looks like MLB has its media matchup. At least a few games will be warm.....I can’t get used to the WS ending in November...soon they’ll be calling it the Winter Classic. Games used to be 2 hours and change, now it looks like 4 hours is the norm. Yeah that 45 second rule, pass on walks and decrease mound visits really sped up the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, now Deborah is saying that it is some sort of tropical fruit or vegetable. I still think it looks like pencil points, but that was last week.


----------



## pm-r

> Don, hope this link works.... these look like SAP worthy..
> https://www.boredpanda.com/funny-ind...mpaign=organic




Great. I have always enjoyed their signs and often use them in Facebook posts to add a chuckle or two.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Great. I have always enjoyed their signs and often use them in Facebook posts to add a chuckle or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hi Patrick, is this a real place? You have to wonder sometimes with all the photo editing that goes on, and so much satire on the web. There are about 100 of them so something for everyone.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> …
> Today on SAP the Whatzit? that may be easy again, . ……



Today's Sunday Whatzit? Seems to be a macro photograph of the _*outer skin of a Jack fruit*_, which grows predominately in the southwest area of India.

Apparently, all parts of it are quite nutritious and they can grow to a few hundred pounds or more, but for some reason they are not very popular. Maybe because of their rather strange smell????


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, is this a real place? You have to wonder sometimes with all the photo editing that goes on, and so much satire on the web. There are about 100 of them so something for everyone.




Yep, quite real, "_Indian Hills is a census-designated place in Jefferson County, Colorado. The population was 1,280 at the 2010 census. _"

Indian Hills and the community hall where those signs are posted, is located right on highway 120 (also Parmalee Gulch Road). Google maps shows that and many general photos that shows one what the place and area is like:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/I...65c4b262c9a2d!8m2!3d39.6166545!4d-105.2372124

There are a few other places that put up similar signs including one "Gurton's Garage" between our place and Sidney BC, that always has a funny phrase of some sort on their large signboard. Unfortunately, there are often fender benders at the four way stop sign with people trying to read them!!!


----------



## pm-r

> "*Gurton's Garage*" between our place and Sidney BC, that always has a funny phrase of some sort on their large signboard. Unfortunately, there are often fender benders at the four way stop sign with people trying to read them!!!



I just found two typical signs on their Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/gurtonsgarage/

PS: It's odd that the type and lay of the land is very similar to the Indian Hills area, if you want to have a look:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/G...6debf6776063c!8m2!3d48.6301912!4d-123.4202632

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, looks like MLB has its media matchup. At least a few games will be warm.....I can’t get used to the WS ending in November...soon they’ll be calling it the Winter Classic. Games used to be 2 hours and change, now it looks like 4 hours is the norm. Yeah that 45 second rule, pass on walks and decrease mound visits really sped up the game.


I like the fact that you can just say "intentional walk" and do away with the four balls being thrown. Yes, what also makes the World Series games long are the delays for TV commercials.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning All, today on SAP a video about making bonsai tree pruners that cost $35K each, know the difference and a man has a close call with a tree branch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? That was a really close call with that tree branch. Amazing that it was caught on video.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. 

As for that video, I think it must have been from a security camera that more and more people now have pointed at their front doors 24/7. Not hard to imagine how events like this can be caught under that scenario.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee.
> 
> As for that video, I think it must have been from a security camera that more and more people now have pointed at their front doors 24/7. Not hard to imagine how events like this can be caught under that scenario.


True. More and more people have security cams these days ................ we just have doxies and Molly. No one gets close to the house without them barking .......... and God help anyone who just tries to come into the house!!!!!!!!   XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a busy day on SAP with a bungee jump like you have never seen before, a video for Marc and Rp of High Fidelity performing a twin banjo rendition of the classic Don Reno & Red Smiley instrumental "Follow the Leader", The Things That People Send Us, 'It sure seems that way at times', How do you stop bacon from curling in the pan?, A Universal Vaccine Platform That’s Cheaper And Shelf Stable plus Calgary is imitating St. Albert's art.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don. Loved that "Follow the Leader" video clip. A fine array of instruments.


----------



## Dr.G.

The World Series starts tonight. Sadly, none of my teams are in the Fall Classic. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The World Series starts tonight. Sadly, none of my teams are in the Fall Classic. Such is Life.



Double posting is quite annoying to some, including myself, and a post to the _The Baseball Thread!_ forum should be more than adequate and more appropriate as well I'd think. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Re double posting in general, I also do it often myself, especially when I post something in the Alberta NDP thread that I feel needs to be know to those who read the Canadian politics thread for example as I know many do not read the Alberta thread. Ditto for the miscellaneous links thread when I think it will not be read, if it pertains to the bird thread by way of example, so it gets posted in both for that reason.

Life is too short to try and figure out why others post where. I find it easier to just accept such trivial matters than worry about them as the poster usually has a valid reason when doing so.

And in that spirit, thanks for the reminder Marc, I had forgotten about the WS start date, but I shall tune in tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And in that spirit, thanks for the reminder Marc, I had forgotten about the WS start date, but I shall tune in tonight.


You forgot? Sadly, the game may be rained out. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Looks like a great start for the Red Sox tonight. Will never be able to stay awake til the end though. That is the cost of getting SAP up on time. Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Want to watch the remainder of the World Series. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP how vegans are made, a stunning video tour of Scotland and Endangered Tortoises Recovered Seven Years After Being Stolen From Perth Zoo.

And no, I could not stay awake for the WS, but see Boston won handily.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP how vegans are made, a stunning video tour of Scotland and Endangered Tortoises Recovered Seven Years After Being Stolen From Perth Zoo.
> 
> And no, I could not stay awake for the WS, but see Boston won handily.


Morning, Don. It was a good game, especially since Boston won. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing to get us all going on a quiet Wednesday. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to turn in but after 5 the Red Sox lead 4-2.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time for me to turn in but after 5 the Red Sox lead 4-2.


Don, you did not miss much more as this was the final score. Two down and two to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for coffee but I wanted to get the doxies and Molly fed and taken outside before this morning's rain. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, no rain here today, but a nice fall day. 

Today on SAP whitetail deer, a video of an imaginary band and a guy is scared by an imaginary shark. So much imagination on one page.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no rain here today, but a nice fall day.
> 
> Today on SAP whitetail deer, a video of an imaginary band and a guy is scared by an imaginary shark. So much imagination on one page.


Morning, Don. Lots of deer here in Lunenburg. They don't seem to be afraid of people, especially in the early morning hours.


----------



## Rps

Two to go......would still like to see the Dodgers win...but that’s my NL leanings. Not sure if it will be a sweep but could be a home series.

Cold here to day, a lot of frost on the roof and cars.....brrrrrrrr. And, sadly, I still have to mow my damn lawns........


----------



## SINC

Hey Rp, thanks for the funnies you have recently been sending for SAP. It sure helps to have one more person sending stuff like that in, it is appreciated.

Since my first BB team fav was Detroit, I remain an AL fan so am happy with the result in the WS to date.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Hey Rp, thanks for the funnies you have recently been sending for SAP. It sure helps to have one more person sending stuff like that in, it is appreciated.
> 
> Since my first BB team fav was Detroit, I remain an AL fan so am happy with the result in the WS to date.


You are welcome Don.

You know it is weird but with Detroit right there I have never had an interest to go to a game. Even though the team has a rich history I’ve never been a Tiger’s fan, and they certainly have some fan friendly ticket promos.

I was always a Red Sox fan until my mid 30s and I became a NL fan and in my 40s became a Braves fan.....and still am. I think though I’m a fan of the game more than that of a team...........probably due to my 60 years being a Leaf fan:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Two to go......would still like to see the Dodgers win...but that’s my NL leanings. Not sure if it will be a sweep but could be a home series.
> 
> Cold here to day, a lot of frost on the roof and cars.....brrrrrrrr. And, sadly, I still have to mow my damn lawns........


Yes, two to go ............... GO BOSTON!!!!!!!

A chilly 6C at noon. The leaves are starting to really change colors. When they all fall comes Nov. I shall again mow the lawn. No real frost yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hey Rp, thanks for the funnies you have recently been sending for SAP. It sure helps to have one more person sending stuff like that in, it is appreciated.
> 
> Since my first BB team fav was Detroit, I remain an AL fan so am happy with the result in the WS to date.


As a Giants fan, any team that beats the Dodgers is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You are welcome Don.
> 
> You know it is weird but with Detroit right there I have never had an interest to go to a game. Even though the team has a rich history I’ve never been a Tiger’s fan, and they certainly have some fan friendly ticket promos.
> 
> I was always a Red Sox fan until my mid 30s and I became a NL fan and in my 40s became a Braves fan.....and still am. I think though I’m a fan of the game more than that of a team...........probably due to my 60 years being a Leaf fan:lmao:


Hey, keep the faith Rp. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Hey, keep the faith Rp. :clap:


So would the worst case "fanerio" be the Giants vs Jays?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So would the worst case "fanerio" be the Giants vs Jays?


Giants first ........... Mets second ............. Jays third ............ then it all depends.


----------



## SINC

Interesting issue this afternoon. A neighbour acquired a 49 Plymouth and wanted to see if it would start up. He used a direct wire to the starter and coil with a 12 volt battery on a 6 volt system and it did not start but had no spark. Course not, he would have blown the condensor and maybe even the coil I told him. Never pays to use a 12 v on a 6 v system less you know what you are doing. Lucky for him none of the gauges or lighting were damaged in the process.

When I converted my 49 Meteor everything 6 v was protected by v reducers cept the lighting which was upgraded to 12 v. Only thing untouched was the starter motor. It now runs on 12 v and turns twice as fast as it used to. Starts the car in a half revolution as opposed to two full or more with the 6 v.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Interesting issue this afternoon. A neighbour acquired a 49 Plymouth and wanted to see if it would start up. He used a direct wire to the starter and coil with a 12 volt battery on a 6 volt system and it did not start but had no spark.



Well geez… the guy must be a bit of stupid classic car nut and should be discouraged from such behavior if he is going to be involved with old cars.

Maybe he's like so many, with more money than brains and maybe add a bit of dementia.

PS: was it perhaps one of the '49 "bathtub" type models???




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a .jpg that is moving, or is it? Wild Orangutans Learn to Wash with Soap and Ants Work Together To Drag Worm!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a gif that is moving, or is it? Wild Orangutans Learn to Wash with Soap and Ants Work Together To Drag Worm!


Don, that gif was weird. I still see it even though it is not on my screen. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing .................. and it does NOT contain any pumpkin spice. Yuk.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that gif was weird. I still see it even though it is not on my screen. XX)


My bad, that is not a gif, it is a .jpg image, thus there is no movement, it is simply an optical illusion. I corrected the post.

And for the record, it was sent to me by Rps, so you know now who to blame.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Colder and wet today....brrrrr

Awaiting tonight's game. I think the Sox have them....many are questioning the handling of the Dodger pitching during game 2, but hindsight is always 20/20.

Been a very busy week. Am in the process of renewing home and car insurance....what a hassle here with all the flooding. We are putting in remedial measure to try and get a break on our insurance bill....outside back flow valve and a sump overflow valve. $5000 for those but in 3 years it will pay for itself compared to current homeowner rates.....wow! A condo is sure looking good to me lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My bad, that is not a gif, it is a .jpg image, thus there is no movement, it is simply an optical illusion. I corrected the post.
> 
> And for the record, it was sent to me by Rps, so you know now who to blame.


Still dizzy watching it once again ................ XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Colder and wet today....brrrrr
> 
> Awaiting tonight's game. I think the Sox have them....many are questioning the handling of the Dodger pitching during game 2, but hindsight is always 20/20.
> 
> Been a very busy week. Am in the process of renewing home and car insurance....what a hassle here with all the flooding. We are putting in remedial measure to try and get a break on our insurance bill....outside back flow valve and a sump overflow valve. $5000 for those but in 3 years it will pay for itself compared to current homeowner rates.....wow! A condo is sure looking good to me lately.


Colder here as well, Rp, with lots of rain and warmer temps in the forecast for tomorrow.

Should be a good game tonight. We shall see. Go Sox!!!!!!

Good luck with your home insurance. Yes, it can be a hassle.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing .................. and it does NOT contain any pumpkin spice. Yuk.




If I see or hear that blankety-blank _pumpkin spice_ expression much more, I'm going to go ballistic I think!! Agggghhhh…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If I see or hear that blankety-blank _pumpkin spice_ expression much more, I'm going to go ballistic I think!! Agggghhhh…


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

My wife loves it ............... and I will not kiss her on the lips after she has her pumpkin spice latte.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> My wife loves it ............... and I will not kiss her on the lips after she has her pumpkin spice latte.



:lmao:
What ever happened to good old Cinnamon if one is to add anything to good coffee????



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao:
> What ever happened to good old Cinnamon if one is to add anything to good coffee????
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:love2::love2::love2::love2:

I love cinnamon on everything and anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a friend just sent this to me. Not sure if it is true, but I just thought that it might be something for SAP someday around Christmas unless it is too long. Enjoy.

"It was Christmas Eve 1942. I was fifteen years old and feeling like the world had caved in on me because there just hadn't been enough money to buy me the rifle that I'd wanted for Christmas.

We did the chores early that night for some reason. I just figured Daddy wanted a little extra time so we could read in the Bible. After supper was over I took my boots off and stretched out in front of the fireplace and waited for Daddy to get down the old Bible.

I was still feeling sorry for myself and, to be honest, I wasn't in much of a mood to read Scriptures. But Daddy didn't get the Bible instead he bundled up again and went outside. I couldn't figure it out because we had already done all the chores. I didn't worry about it long though I was too busy wallowing in self-pity.

Soon he came back in. It was a cold clear night out and there was ice in his beard. "Come on, Matt," he said. "Bundle up good, it's cold out tonight." I was really upset then. Not only wasn't I getting the rifle for Christmas, now he was dragging me out in the cold, and for no earthly reason that I could see. We'd already done all the chores, and I couldn't think of anything else that needed doing, especially not on a night like this. But I knew he was not very patient at one dragging one's feet when he'd told them to do something, so I got up and put my boots back on and got my coat. Mommy gave me a mysterious smile as I opened the door to leave the house. Something was up, but I didn't know what..

Outside, I became even more dismayed. There in front of the house was the work team, already hitched to the big sled. Whatever it was we were going to do wasn't going to be a short, quick, little job. I could tell. We never hitched up this sled unless we were going to haul a big load. Daddy was already up on the seat, reins in hand. I reluctantly climbed up beside him. The cold was already biting at me. I wasn't happy. When I was on, Daddy pulled the sled around the house and stopped in front of the woodshed. He got off and I followed.

"I think we'll put on the high sideboards," he said. "Here, help me." The high sideboards! It had been a bigger job than I wanted to do with just the low sideboards on, but whatever it was we were going to do would be a lot bigger with the high side boards on.

Then Daddy went into the woodshed and came out with an armload of wood - the wood I'd spent all summer hauling down from the mountain, and then all Fall sawing into blocks and splitting. What was he doing? Finally I said something. I asked, "what are you doing?" You been by the Widow Jensen's lately?" he asked. Mrs.Jensen lived about two miles down the road. Her husband had died a year or so before and left her with three children, the oldest being eight. Sure, I'd been by, but so what?

Yeah," I said, "Why?"

"I rode by just today," he said. "Little Jakey was out digging around in the woodpile trying to find a few chips. They're out of wood, Matt." That was all he said and then he turned and went back into the woodshed for another armload of wood. I followed him. We loaded the sled so high that I began to wonder if the horses would be able to pull it. Finally, he called a halt to our loading then we went to the smoke house and he took down a big ham and a side of bacon. He handed them to me and told me to put them in the sled and wait. When he returned he was carrying a sack of flour over his right shoulder and a smaller sack of something in his left hand.

"What's in the little sack?" I asked. Shoes, they're out of shoes. Little Jakey just had gunny sacks wrapped around his feet when he was out in the woodpile this morning. I got the children a little candy too. It just wouldn't be Christmas without a little candy."

We rode the two miles to Mrs.Jensen's pretty much in silence. I tried to think through what Daddy was doing. We didn't have much by worldly standards. Of course, we did have a big woodpile, though most of what was left now was still in the form of logs that I would have to saw into blocks and split before we could use it. We also had meat and flour, so we could spare that, but I knew we didn't have any money, so why was he buying them shoes and candy? Really, why was he doing any of this? Widow Jensen had closer neighbors than us; it shouldn't have been our concern.

We came in from the blind side of the Jensen house and unloaded the wood as quietly as possible then we took the meat and flour and shoes to the door. We knocked. The door opened a crack and a timid voice said, "Who is it?" "Lucas Miles, Ma'am, and my son, Matt, could we come in for a bit?"

Mrs.Jensen opened the door and let us in. She had a blanket wrapped around her shoulders. The children were wrapped in another and were sitting in front of the fireplace by a very small fire that hardly gave off any heat at all. Mrs.Jensen fumbled with a match and finally lit the lamp.

"We brought you a few things, Ma'am," Daddy said and set down the sack of flour. I put the meat on the table. Then he handed her the sack that had the shoes in it. She opened it hesitantly and took the shoes out one pair at a time. There was a pair for her and one for each of the children - sturdy shoes, the best, shoes that would last. I watched her carefully. She bit her lower lip to keep it from trembling and then tears filled her eyes and started running down her cheeks. She looked up at my Daddy like she wanted to say something, but it wouldn't come out.

"We brought a load of wood too, Ma'am," he said. Then turned to me and said, "Matt, go bring in enough to last awhile. Let's get that fire up to size and heat this place up." I wasn't the same person when I went back out to bring in the wood. I had a big lump in my throat and as much as I hate to admit it, there were tears in my eyes too. In my mind I kept seeing those three kids huddled around the fireplace and their mother standing there with tears running down her cheeks with so much gratitude in her heart that she couldn't speak.

My heart swelled within me and a joy that I'd never known before filled my soul. I had given at Christmas many times before, but never when it had made so much difference. I could see we were literally saving the lives of these people.

I soon had the fire blazing and everyone's spirits soared. The kids started giggling when Daddy handed them each a piece of candy and Mrs.Jensen looked on with a smile that probably hadn't crossed her face for a long time. She finally turned to us. "God bless you," she said. "I know the Lord has sent you. The children and I have been praying that he would send one of his angels to spare us."

In spite of myself, the lump returned to my throat and the tears welled up in my eyes again. I'd never thought of my Daddy in those exact terms before, but after Widow Jensen mentioned it I could see that it was probably true. I was sure that a better man than Daddy had never walked the earth. I started remembering all the times he had gone out of his way for Mommy and me, and many others. The list seemed endless as I thought on it.

Daddy insisted that everyone try on the shoes before we left. I was amazed when they all fit and I wondered how he had known what sizes to get. Then I guessed that if he was on an errand for the Lord that the Lord would make sure he got the right sizes.

Tears were running down Widow Jensen's face again when we stood up to leave. My Daddy took each of the kids in his big arms and gave them a hug. They clung to him and didn't want us to go. I could see that they missed their Daddy and I was glad that I still had mine.

At the door he turned to Widow Jensen and said, "The Mrs. wanted me to invite you and the children over for Christmas dinner tomorrow. The turkey will be more than the three of us can eat, and a man can get cantankerous if he has to eat turkey for too many meals. We'll be by to get you about eleven. It'll be nice to have some little ones around again. Matt, here, hasn't been little for quite a spell." I was the youngest. My two brothers and two sisters had all married and had moved away.

Mrs.Jensen nodded and said, "Thank you, Brother Miles. I don't have to say, May the Lord bless you, I know for certain that He will."

Out on the sled I felt a warmth that came from deep within and I didn't even notice the cold. When we had gone a ways, Daddy turned to me and said, "Matt, I want you to know something. Your Mother and me have been tucking a little money away here and there all year so we could buy that rifle for you, but we didn't have quite enough.

Then yesterday a man who owed me a little money from years back came by to make things square. Your Mom and me were real excited, thinking that now we could get you that rifle, and I started into town this morning to do just that, but on the way I saw little Jakey out scratching in the woodpile with his feet wrapped in those gunny sacks and I knew what I had to do. Son, I spent the money for shoes and a little candy for those children. I hope you understand."

I understood, and my eyes became wet with tears again. I understood very well, and I was so glad Daddy had done it. Now the rifle seemed very low on my list of priorities. He had given me a lot more. He had given me the look on Mrs. Jensen's face and the radiant smiles of her three children. For the rest of my life, Whenever I saw any of the Jensens, or split a block of wood, I remembered, and remembering brought back that same joy I felt riding home beside of my Daddy that night. He had given me much more than a rifle that night, he had given me the best Christmas of my life."
Author Matt Miles


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to go to the bathroom only to find the game still going ................. in the 13th inning with Boston ahead 2-1. Now I can't go back to sleep until I see who wins. Going to be a long morning ..........................................


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, the Dodgers won in 18 innings. Time to go to bed now.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, it is normally I who go back to bed about now. 

Today on SAP a woman writes Dr. Ruth with a problem, a guy gets slapped in the face by a fish and a video of a guy who is totally concentrated on his phone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I was able to get a few more hours of sleep. Still, that does not change the result of the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...VYcRRXLJMcC5X6ydiCbbD6VYJpiwypHKRPUVqzTHTUX2o

We shall see. Not sure how much they want the taxpayers of NS to help out on this idea.


----------



## SINC

Well, Winnipeg did us a favour and knocked out the Eskimos by defeating Calgary last night in the CFL. That also opened the door for a wild finish in the west as first place is now up for grabs depending on the outcome of this weekend's games. Could the Riders sneak through and win the west now? We shall see.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Well, Winnipeg did us a favour and knocked out the Eskimos by defeating Calgary last night in the CFL. That also opened the door for a wild finish in the west as first place is now up for grabs depending on the outcome of next weekend's games. Could the Riders sneak through and win the west now? We shall see.


Hope so, got my jersey all cleaned and ready to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Winnipeg did us a favour and knocked out the Eskimos by defeating Calgary last night in the CFL. That also opened the door for a wild finish in the west as first place is now up for grabs depending on the outcome of next weekend's games. Could the Riders sneak through and win the west now? We shall see.


Personally, I like "wild finishes", especially in the CFL. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hope so, got my jersey all cleaned and ready to go.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Personally, I like "wild finishes", especially in the CFL. :clap:


Dunno why I wrote next weekends games. It is all over this weekend so we will know after the Rider game today at 5:00 Mountain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dunno why I wrote next weekends games. It is all over this weekend so we will know after the Rider game today at 5:00 Mountain.


We shall see. Go Riders!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Dunno why I wrote next weekends games. It is all over this weekend so we will know after the Rider game today at 5:00 Mountain.


Now I kniw why I wrote next week. My Rider app is missing week 21 so there are games to be played to finish the season next week. Bad Riders sched. Confusion over I was right the first time. Sheesh!


----------



## Dr.G.

Riders up 13-0


----------



## SINC

Make that 13-1.


----------



## Dr.G.

25-9


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin. Pouring rain and strong wind gusts do not bode well for the continuation of electricity. See you all tomorrow (I hope). Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great interception for a TD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of rain pounding against the southwest side of my house. Strong winds and rain, but we have electricity still. So, coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I forgot to thank you for using that Calgary artwork by Stephen Glassman in the SAP of the 27th. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I forgot to thank you for using that Calgary artwork by Stephen Glassman in the SAP of the 27th. Merci, mon ami.


You're most welcome Marc. And my Riders won and clinched a home field playoff game as well, but the refs were awful in that game. Were they blind to that head shot on Collaras?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a coin like you have never seen before, green gree grass and an unusual costume. Did I mention there is an easy Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a coin like you have never seen before, green gree grass and an unusual costume. Did I mention there is an easy Whatzit?


Yes, that was a very unique coin, Don.

The Whatzit pic has stumped me. All I think of is an egg plant.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, that was a very unique coin, Don.
> 
> The Whatzit pic has stumped me. All I think of is an egg plant.


Well Marc, you are partially correct as it is indeed a plant. Just no egg.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and cool here.

Don, do the Riders have a bye next week? My TSN schedule indicates one.....the last game is a bye?

Just wondering, is the Whatzit a cabbage leaf?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and cool here.
> 
> Don, do the Riders have a bye next week? My TSN schedule indicates one.....the last game is a bye?
> 
> Just wondering, is the Whatzit a cabbage leaf?


An interesting speculation, Rp. Red cabbage .......... a vegetable whatzit this week? Watch, it will be a net bag for a beach ball and nothing dealing with veggies. Again, we shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and cool here.
> 
> Don, do the Riders have a bye next week? My TSN schedule indicates one.....the last game is a bye?
> 
> Just wondering, is the Whatzit a cabbage leaf?


Yes, the Riders have a bye next week Rp, their regular season is done.

And no, it is not a cabbage leaf. It is however, a leaf.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> … …
> And no, it is not a cabbage leaf. It is however, a leaf.



And I'd say it's the bottom of a waterlily leaf.

Maybe even the underside of the leaf of one of those huge giant Amazonian type waterlilies. Like some kids get to sit on. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah guess a hydrangea leaf.


----------



## SINC

Good guesses, it is in fact a lily leaf.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Me too as I am beat. Red Sox ahead by 1. Will they win away from home or will the box office $ make them win at home? I know what I think will happen. $ will win the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too as I am beat. Red Sox ahead by 1. Will they win away from home or will the box office $ make them win at home? I know what I think will happen. $ will win the day.


BOSTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video look at spy disguises, All dogs go to heaven and a new digital poppy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That is a classic picture of the dog shaped cloud.


----------



## Rps

Well, you can’t say the best team didn’t win......good for the Sox.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, you can’t say the best team didn’t win......good for the Sox.


So true. Next year, Giants vs Jays????????????? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang. Still, with the coming of Halloween, things should pick up somewhat. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...rnment-1.4882943?cmp=news-digests-nova-scotia

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/o...6TD6axHmF5cIH0IgsYgyGUOQzLLH4z67MVLmsDfa_-np0


It might happen. It would be nice to go to a CFL game in Halifax. I have never been to a game here in Canada. We shall see.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...rnment-1.4882943?cmp=news-digests-nova-scotia
> 
> https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/o...6TD6axHmF5cIH0IgsYgyGUOQzLLH4z67MVLmsDfa_-np0
> 
> 
> It might happen. It would be nice to go to a CFL game in Halifax. I have never been to a game here in Canada. We shall see.


I would hope it doesn't happen. I'm very much of like mind with Tim Bousquet of the Halifax Examiner. He's been looking at the stadium idea for a very long time, and sees an enormous risk for HRM taxpayers (and beyond, regardless of what McNeil says publicly). 

There's also a very large amount of resentment around the Shannon Park location, which two years ago was the focus of an actual honest-to-goodness public consultation for a development plan that everyone saw as a winner... a plan that would be thrown out the window if the stadium wasteland comes to fruition.

*The probably-not-gonna-happen-'cause-hucksters-are-pushing-a-stadium concept:*


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I would hope it doesn't happen. I'm very much of like mind with Tim Bousquet of the Halifax Examiner. He's been looking at the stadium idea for a very long time, and sees an enormous risk for HRM taxpayers (and beyond, regardless of what McNeil says publicly).
> 
> There's also a very large amount of resentment around the Shannon Park location, which two years ago was the focus of an actual honest-to-goodness public consultation for a development plan that everyone saw as a winner... a plan that would be thrown out the window if the stadium wasteland comes to fruition.
> 
> *The probably-not-gonna-happen-'cause-hucksters-are-pushing-a-stadium concept:*


We shall see, mon ami. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see, mon ami. How is Life treating you these days?


Enjoying my first Fall in Nova Scotia in many years... until you've spent time far away from the changing seasons of this latitude, you may not really appreciate how amazing it is to experience. We're even looking forward to snow!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Enjoying my first Fall in Nova Scotia in many years... until you've spent time far away from the changing seasons of this latitude, you may not really appreciate how amazing it is to experience. We're even looking forward to snow!


Do NOT mention the S word, Mark. No snow until January is the hope here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

Well, just finished supper here and Ann made a different salad today. She made it with 'living lettuce', a new addition to our grocery store, which comes with wee bits of dirt and roots still attached. It is very similar to butter lettuce in texture when trimmed and washed. She added some chives and fresh herbs (your choice) with quartered strawberries, quartered lenthwise cut green grapes, cross sliced red grapes to make a medallion type of thing with some fresh thin sliced celery.

I chose to make my own dressing and put some in a salad bowl, then added a generous drizzle of good extra virigin oilive oil, then a squirt of liquid honey and followed it up with a healthy dose of white vinegar and a sprinkle of sea salt and fresh ground pepper.

Wow, what a taste treat! All that was off the top of my head, but I would do a dressing like that again in a heartbeat with this type of salad.

Want different? Give it a try. You will not regreat it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, just finished supper here and Ann made a different salad today. She made it with 'living lettuce', a new addition to our grocery store, which comes with wee bits of dirt and roots still attached. It is very similar to butter lettuce in texture when trimmed and washed. She added some chives and fresh herbs (your choice) with quartered strawberries, quartered lenthwise cut green grapes, cross sliced red grapes to make a medallion type of thing with some fresh thin sliced celery.
> 
> I chose to make my own dressing and put some in a salad bowl, then added a generous drizzle of good extra virigin oilive oil, then a squirt of liquid honey and followed it up with a healthy dose of white vinegar and a sprinkle of sea salt and fresh ground pepper.
> 
> Wow, what a taste treat! All that was off the top of my head, but I would do a dressing like that again in a heartbeat with this type of salad.
> 
> Want different? Give it a try. You will not regreat it.


Sounds great, Don. Very organic and natural.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a picture of a crow that isn't a crow, a knife throwing near miss and a big Hawaiian who croons.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee if you are still up?


Morning Marc, while I was not still up, I am up now and a coffee sounds good, thanks.


----------



## Rps

CubaMark said:


> Enjoying my first Fall in Nova Scotia in many years... until you've spent time far away from the changing seasons of this latitude, you may not really appreciate how amazing it is to experience. We're even looking forward to snow!


Wow! Did I miss the memo? Are you back full time in NS Mark? If so, welcome home!


----------



## Rps

Marc.....and Mark, if I had the CFL team I would put it in New Brunswick......they have the stadium and with a few retros would be suitable.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc.....and Mark, if I had the CFL team I would put it in New Brunswick......they have the stadium and with a few retros would be suitable.


Not sure how far that would be from Halifax, but the people in Sask, think nothing of a three hour drive to see the Riders play and that has been going on since the 1957 when I first attended a game in Regina from Swift Current, some three hours out.

Would not Halifax to Moncton be just under three hours?


----------



## dona83

I see you're not a fan of Notley.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow! Did I miss the memo? Are you back full time in NS Mark? If so, welcome home!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc.....and Mark, if I had the CFL team I would put it in New Brunswick......they have the stadium and with a few retros would be suitable.


Yes, but we have better weather in the Fall and Winter, more people and a great fan base.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure how far that would be from Halifax, but the people in Sask, think nothing of a three hour drive to see the Riders play and that has been going on since the 1957 when I first attended a game in Regina from Swift Current, some three hours out.
> 
> Would not Halifax to Moncton be just under three hours?


Yes, that is about right, Don, give or take an hour or so based on the wind and weather.


----------



## SINC

dona83 said:


> I see you're not a fan of Notley.


If you were asking me, you are correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just about 630PM here in Lunenburg and the street lights just came on. Sadly, when we change the clocks, this will mean darkness at 530PM ......... and it will only get worse.  I love Fall but I do hate the early darkness in the late afternoon. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD Halloween coffee ................. without a trace of pumpkin spice. For Rp, there shall always be his special blend of BT coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Halloween roundup of 'stuff'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Halloween roundup of 'stuff'.


Morning, Don. Coffee?

"Now THAT's A Halloween costume!" :lmao::clap::lmao:

I had forgotten that on this day in history "Harry Houdini Makes His Final Escape (1926)"


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Halloween roundup of 'stuff'.


Morning all. Wet and dark here today....perfect for Halloween. 

Don just emailed the best pumpkin carving I’ve seen...bit late maybe for next year on SAP.

I’ll take some BT if you have it Marc, please.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Wet and dark here today....perfect for Halloween.
> 
> Don just emailed the best pumpkin carving I’ve seen...bit late maybe for next year on SAP.


No email here yet Rp?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> No email here yet Rp?


Hi Don, I’ve just resent it.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I’ve just resent it.


Sorry Rp, my fault. My Gmail account was down, but up now and I got it twice. Thanks!


----------



## eMacMan

Wow


Testing out my new El Cap build. Mainly checking to see that discarding 100+ foreign language fonts did not mess up the browsers.


I had long since forgotten how annoying this site is with no adblockers installed, but am now reminded. At least the ads still disappear when you log in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Wet and dark here today....perfect for Halloween.
> 
> Don just emailed the best pumpkin carving I’ve seen...bit late maybe for next year on SAP.
> 
> I’ll take some BT if you have it Marc, please.


Coming right up, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...Kr0opYEyt8pZy_c_zjaq1XVv0s3sgoSX-25oRSQzAu9z4

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...lo4TBQ4yFXNbFReuZLxM1yujKURGpIAjgirnnnDB1wf2Y

We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...Kr0opYEyt8pZy_c_zjaq1XVv0s3sgoSX-25oRSQzAu9z4
> 
> https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...lo4TBQ4yFXNbFReuZLxM1yujKURGpIAjgirnnnDB1wf2Y
> 
> We shall see.


While I would like to see a CFL team in every province I don’t think Nova Scotia has the political will to cough up $200 million or so.

One way would be to sell shares in the stadium...I’d buy.

Moncton has a stadium which can expand to 20,000 or more already...I would make it a regional team.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> While I would like to see a CFL team in every province I don’t think Nova Scotia has the political will to cough up $200 million or so.
> 
> One way would be to sell shares in the stadium...I’d buy.
> 
> Moncton has a stadium which can expand to 20,000 or more already...I would make it a regional team.


A valid point, Rp. I would rather see this sort of money put into health care.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A valid point, Rp. I would rather see this sort of money put into health care.


Can’t argue with that!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...mYBDIfupaZwDQau9uoJzjTXqhbp3vf_9Cs2q_Hq5h_gBc

This is where Mark is these days.


----------



## dona83

SINC said:


> If you were asking me, you are correct.


Haha yes. Well I see the UCP have started their attack ads. I've only been in Edmonton for almost 4 months now but Alberta's deficits started well before she came into power. To blame Notley solely for Alberta's financial woes is misleading at best. Maybe Prentice was right after all when he said that Albertans needed to look in the mirror. I don't know if Notley stands a chance against a powerhouse like Kenney, but I'm not convinced he'll do any better while our oil is selling for under $50 a barrel. If there's anyone we could possibly blame is Trudeau. Anyway I would've like to see Notley prove herself with a recovery in oil prices but I don't see it happening in the next year. I wouldn't 100% count herself out for the next election yet, a lot can happen in the next year, and public polls have been oh so wrong with some recent federal and provincial elections. I'm honestly on the fence although slightly leaning orange. We'll see.

Anyway, I think the big problem is that there are a lot of Albertans who are not here for the long haul, they want to make as much money as possible, benefit Alberta as little as possible by opposing taxes and infrastructure improvements unless it benefits them directly, and abandon ship when the oil sands run dry.


----------



## SINC

Good to know you now reside in Alberta. Do I recall you living here once before dona? At any rate, welcome, or welcome back as the case may be.

And for the record we do try and keep political discussions out of The Shang. 

You may want to post this on the Alberta NDP thread too where such matters are discussed, far from the peace and tranquility of the Shang.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...mYBDIfupaZwDQau9uoJzjTXqhbp3vf_9Cs2q_Hq5h_gBc
> 
> This is where Mark is these days.




What a neat tradition!!!

I didn't know such a thing existed and I'm sure it's appreciated.

But it does seem a bit of a shame to be cutting down such a beautiful large tree. Especially in this day and age of "save thee trees".




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What a neat tradition!!!
> 
> I didn't know such a thing existed and I'm sure it's appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, each year now since the Great Halifax Harbor explosion.


----------



## Dr.G.

The first trick or treaters have arrived. :clap: :love2: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, about four hours later, and about 75 trick or treaters leaving here happy with what we gave them, it has slowed down and about over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, about four hours later, and about 75 trick or treaters leaving here happy with what we gave them, it has slowed down and about over.


We had 10, a far cry from over 200 in the 1990s.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a guy dodges a truck, a video featuring Chris Isaak and you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We had 10, a far cry from over 200 in the 1990s.


Wow. Why the great decline? Demographic shift?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and feel free to take as much of the leftover Halloween candy as you want.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing and feel free to take as much of the leftover Halloween candy as you want.


Morning all. The rain held off last night but we are getting it this morning. There where huge crowds of trick or treaters last night, they streets were filled with youngsters and parents as it was dry and very warm.

We were at a community event last night and the streets were filled with kids everywhere.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. The rain held off last night but we are getting it this morning. There where huge crowds of trick or treaters last night, they streets were filled with youngsters and parents as it was dry and very warm.
> 
> We were at a community event last night and the streets were filled with kids everywhere.....


Good to hear, Rp. Halloween is for kids.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing and feel free to take as much of the leftover Halloween candy as you want.



Our "Egg Lady" just down the road from us has been out of eggs for the last few days, or should I say some others have beaten us to the ones she puts out on her stand when we go to get some, so it was off to the corner Sassy's Restaurant for a nice coffee and egg breakfast for a change.

Nice, but we couldn't afford to do that every day. 

As for some leftover Halloween candy, I'm glad I saved some Reeses before the kids got them all. But actually there was a fair number left as we only got six very young kids in their nice costumes and makeup.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Tough start to my day. MBP desktop disappeared and could not recover. Had to use Mini to get SAP up for today. MBP now on recovery from TM backup. Cannot work on tomorrow until I can recover files. Dang nab it anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tough start to my day. MBP desktop disappeared and could not recover. Had to use Mini to get SAP up for today. MBP now on recovery from TM backup. Cannot work on tomorrow until I can recover files. Dang nab it anyway.


Sorry to hear about your problems, Don. "Dang nab it ...." Who are you, Gabby Hayes???? 

Cute puppies on SAP this morning. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Tough start to my day. MBP desktop disappeared and could not recover. Had to use Mini to get SAP up for today. MBP now on recovery from TM backup. Cannot work on tomorrow until I can recover files. Dang nab it anyway.



I sure hope that's not the start of another long string of problems as I believe you had with your previous MacBook Pro.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Me too Patrick. I had upgraded to Mohave and had terrible issues. I erased the HD and went back to High Sierra via a Time Machine backup from a few weeks back. My 1 TB HD used to have 475 GB available, now it says only 252 GB avaialable. No reason for that I can find. No desktop icons unless I run Tinker Tool and then it's fine. Things are messed up pretty good now from that aspect, although it works fine. Will call Apple again and see what I can do. Always something.


----------



## pm-r

> My 1 TB HD used to have 475 GB available, now it says only 252 GB avaialable. No reason for that I can find.




Any chance that something like:
GrandPerspective
https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/19515/grandperspective
or
Disk Inventory X
https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/14393/disk-inventory-x
would help locate the bloat??

Or is Time Machine backing itself up on your boot disk and leaving the images behind???





- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Tough start to my day. MBP desktop disappeared and could not recover. Had to use Mini to get SAP up for today. MBP now on recovery from TM backup. Cannot work on tomorrow until I can recover files. Dang nab it anyway.


My sympathies Don. Had a small taste of that this AM. Had added a USB 3 card to my new to me MacPro. Was trying to get it to work in Snow Leopard, it works fine in El Cap.

Anyways working in my experimental world, I installed what I thought was the right driver and created a Kernal Panic that persisted on reboot. Fortunately it was my sand box version. Took about 5 minutes to reinstall from my back-up disk image, but provided a firm reminder as to why I never experiment on my main OS. 

Did finally get it working but only after re-reading the original post and installing the correct driver.


----------



## Rps

Sinc great SAP item.

Marc, I want to organise one of these here in Windsor...I think it is clever and done really well..

https://youtu.be/Xhm1Goohj50


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Sinc great SAP item.
> 
> Marc, I want to organise one of these here in Windsor...I think it is clever and done really well..
> 
> https://youtu.be/Xhm1Goohj50




They sure do get into their Halloween costumes in a big way!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc great SAP item.
> 
> Marc, I want to organise one of these here in Windsor...I think it is clever and done really well..
> 
> https://youtu.be/Xhm1Goohj50


Unique and interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly just took best of group (terrier) at a dog show just outside of Montreal. So, drinks are on the house tonight.

https://www.canuckdogs.com/index.ph...0&DogKey=4509e05e-fbae-11e6-b73c-0050569873b0


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Well I never knew and would never have guessed, but thank goodness for the lovely combo…

How Fish and Chips Migrated to Great Britain — well, at least the fish part did… the chips came later it seems…
_The fried fish was introduced by Jews fleeing religious persecution._

https://www.atlasobscura.com/articl...AmSkL9qVIMNZzgnqiun-8G5MDB9M2YCjJ7Y1w8HAabG0Q



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a busy day on SAP with a great pic of Edmonton's newest bridge by Al Popil, set your clocks back tonight, a dog chases a dust devil and Is there anyone who hasn't experienced this?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Actually, I got Bell Aliant to give me a $50 discount from our bundle since that is what new people were getting. I had to threaten to go to Telus, but that did the trick.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Actually, I got Bell Aliant to give me a $50 discount from our bundle since that is what new people were getting. I had to threaten to go to Telus, but that did the trick.


Morning Marc, I did the same with Telus and got my bill reduced from $85 to $50 for internet monthly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I did the same with Telus and got my bill reduced from $85 to $50 for internet monthly.


They don't want a person to leave the plan, so they are motivated to give some sort of reduction.


----------



## pm-r

> Molly just took best of group (terrier) at a dog show just outside of Montreal. So, drinks are on the house tonight.




CONGRATULATIONS, well done, and to *all* involved. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Morning Marc, I did the same with Telus and got my bill reduced from $85 to $50 for internet monthly.



Nice, that's a nice decent reduction, and I hope they honor that rate for more than just a few months.




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Nice, that's a nice decent reduction, and I hope they honor that rate for more than just a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The discount if for one year Patrick, then we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, well done, and to *all* involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks, Patrick. She is in the show ring again today and tomorrow at 4PM.


----------



## Rps

This tribute is quite good I think....I thought I’d share...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqhQ9VUbLFo&feature=share


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> This tribute is quite good I think....I thought I’d share...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqhQ9VUbLFo&feature=share




Different, nice. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This tribute is quite good I think....I thought I’d share...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqhQ9VUbLFo&feature=share


Very good. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin. Lights are starting to flicker due to the high wind gusts. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of Chip barking .................. which was lucky for me in that he was barking at the BBQ about to blow off the deck. The wind gusts are wicked this morning. At least there is no rain. Might make some coffee just in case the power goes. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the "Yeah, Right!" item got me to chuckle. I shall share it with my students.

Are those dried up mushrooms in the Whatzit pic?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, the "Yeah, Right!" item got me to chuckle. I shall share it with my students.
> 
> Are those dried up mushrooms in the Whatzit pic?


Morning Marc, they are indeed a type of fungus, but not dried, rather they are fresh and growing in that pic. The thing is, what common name do they go by?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, they are indeed a type of fungus, but not dried, rather they are fresh and growing in that pic. The thing is, what common name do they go by?


"There's a fungus amongst us ..........."

Will let Patrick have a go at it when he wakes up.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "There's a fungus amongst us ..........."
> 
> Will let Patrick have a go at it when he wakes up.


Morning all. Finally dry today. We may hit 60f this week but it might be wet again.

Not sure what type of fungus that is....don’t think I’ve seen that type.

When we were kids we were taught never to touch the things.....we had puff balls where we lived and that was about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Finally dry today. We may hit 60f this week but it might be wet again.
> 
> Not sure what type of fungus that is....don’t think I’ve seen that type.
> 
> When we were kids we were taught never to touch the things.....we had puff balls where we lived and that was about it.


Morning, Rp. Care for some BT coffee?

Sunny and dry here, but the winds are still gusting. Leaves are all over the place, but many are still on the trees.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Care for some BT coffee?
> 
> Sunny and dry here, but the winds are still gusting. Leaves are all over the place, but many are still on the trees.


Love some!

That’s one thing I don’t miss is the leaves. While I live in a subdivision whose streets are named after trees, we had very few around our home. So very few leaves. When I lived in Bowmanville it was not unusual to rake up 45 leaf bags a year.....don’t miss that at all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Love some!
> 
> That’s one thing I don’t miss is the leaves. While I live in a subdivision whose streets are named after trees, we had very few around our home. So very few leaves. When I lived in Bowmanville it was not unusual to rake up 45 leaf bags a year.....don’t miss that at all!


Coming right up, mon ami.

I don't rake up the leaves. I just use the lawn mower and bag them up for compost.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like the Stampeders finally got their act together last night. They'll be hosting the westrn conference final, probably against Saskatchewan.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Going to pull the pin. Lights are starting to flicker due to the high wind gusts. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


We just finished setting all our timed junk to the correct time for ST and our power when out for about a half hour.....damn!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We just finished setting all our timed junk to the correct time for ST and our power when out for about a half hour.....damn!


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Looks like the Stampeders finally got their act together last night. They'll be hosting the westrn conference final, probably against Saskatchewan.


Yep, Winnipeg against Riders in Regina next week, then the winner to Calgary to meet the Stamps for the western final. In the east it will be BC against Hamilton and the winner to Ottawa for the east final. Be neat to see a Rider/BC Grey Cup in Edmonton, but don't hold your breath waiting for that one.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> We just finished setting all our timed junk to the correct time for ST and our power when out for about a half hour.....damn!


I set everything in the house back an hour at 8:00 last night, so got up to the correct time everywhere. 

We have seven battery clocks and only electric are in stove and microwave so a power outtage makes little difference. Come to think of it, the last power outtage I can recall is many years ago. The beauty of all underground wiring here in the city.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> "There's a fungus amongst us ..........."
> 
> Will let Patrick have a go at it when he wakes up.




:lmao: I like your answer and I'm still chuckling, but I guess I'll have to go on have a look when I get through here.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: I like your answer and I'm still chuckling, but I guess I'll have to go on have a look when I get through here.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Bonne chance, mon ami. You are our flora king. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Love some!
> 
> That’s one thing I don’t miss is the leaves. While I live in a subdivision whose streets are named after trees, we had very few around our home. So very few leaves. When I lived in Bowmanville it was not unusual to rake up 45 leaf bags a year.....don’t miss that at all!


https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...KDBRHANwHknERjxKMMzydaMY0uf14TaiK3H-UjMG-TdCo


----------



## pm-r

I also liked and got a chuckle with the answer on SAP — _Grass. ;-) Happy - Tyler Eberle, St. Albert_ :lmao:

But I think the answer that Don may be looking for would be, and thanks and credit to Google and Wikipedia:
Commonly known as the *Jew's ear, wood ear, jelly ear* or by _*a number of other common names*_, is a species of edible *Auriculariales fungus* found worldwide. 

I still think I would pass them up, thanks anyway, even if they are edible and maybe even tasty. ;-)




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I set everything in the house back an hour at 8:00 last night, so got up to the correct time everywhere.
> 
> We have seven battery clocks and only electric are in stove and microwave so a power outtage makes little difference. Come to think of it, the last power outtage I can recall is many years ago. The beauty of all underground wiring here in the city.


As well as exposed lines in town, there is also the Lunenburg Harbor and the ships there to contend with, especially in high winds.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...burg-after-rope-fuses-to-power-line-1.4891127


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> As well as exposed lines in town, there is also the Lunenburg Harbor and the ships there to contend with, especially in high winds.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...burg-after-rope-fuses-to-power-line-1.4891127



Good grief!!! I guess that's one storage yard that should definitely get a gold STUPID AWARD, and I dare say that sailboat was definitely well grounded eh???




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief!!! I guess that's one storage yard that should definitely get a gold STUPID AWARD, and I dare say that sailboat was definitely well grounded eh???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true, Patrick.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So true, Patrick.


Glad to see you still have power Marc!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I set everything in the house back an hour at 8:00 last night, so got up to the correct time everywhere.
> 
> We have seven battery clocks and only electric are in stove and microwave so a power outtage makes little difference. Come to think of it, the last power outtage I can recall is many years ago. The beauty of all underground wiring here in the city.



I wonder if we will ever see all clocks, battery and electric, get made to do an "auto set" after a power outage or for Standard and Daylight saving time somehow, like our Internet connected computers and PVRs etc. can do.

I guess some fancy modern appliances can no doubt do so, like especially the ones that keep lists of things you need etc., or the ones you can call from your cell phone to turn on on your way home to have supper ready.
But I don't know any retiree that needs those features!!!

PS: underground wiring can be nice except when it's exposed to flooding.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad to see you still have power Marc!


We never lost power in this area of Lunenburg, Don.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> PS: underground wiring can be nice except when it's exposed to flooding.


Fortunately, we live on the highest point in the city, a good 200 feet above the nearest river.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad to see you still have power Marc!


So was everyone in this part of Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We never lost power in this area of Lunenburg, Don.



Does Lunenburg still have, run and own its own electrical power for its whole general area???





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Does Lunenburg still have, run and own its own electrical power for its whole general area???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


It's a shared responsibility with Nova Scotia Power.


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly got a group 4th in the terrier group today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It's a shared responsibility with Nova Scotia Power.





Dr.G. said:


> Molly got a group 4th in the terrier group today.




Thanks Marc, and another CONGRATULATIONS for Molly's latest trophy award.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, and another CONGRATULATIONS for Molly's latest trophy award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Merci, Patrick. This makes Molly the #1 Glen of Imaal terrier in Canada this year, based on earned CKC points.


----------



## CubaMark

Finally got our internet / cable / phone back - about 21 hours down. Didn't lose electricity, though - which somehow made it worse! Having all the electronic gear turn on, but nothing coming down the pipe! Spent the day patching a broken window and gathering broken branches from last night's windstorm. Water service was also out for several hours, and we're under a boil order until they get the chlorination plant back online. An interesting weekend....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Finally got our internet / cable / phone back - about 21 hours down. Didn't lose electricity, though - which somehow made it worse! Having all the electronic gear turn on, but nothing coming down the pipe! Spent the day patching a broken window and gathering broken branches from last night's windstorm. Water service was also out for several hours, and we're under a boil order until they get the chlorination plant back online. An interesting weekend....


Sorry to hear this, Mark. We got wind gusts just over 90km/h, but other than leaves blown off the trees, we lost no limbs and no damage, other than my BBQ nearly getting blown off of my deck. Take care and stay safe. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Norwegian highway to behold in our video, grandma's boob job and a Tesla Model 3 Stolen From Mall of America Using Only a Smartphone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Norwegian highway to behold in our video, grandma's boob job and a Tesla Model 3 Stolen From Mall of America Using Only a Smartphone.


That was an amazing video of the Norwegian highway, Don. Quite the task to construct given the geographical obstacles.  :clap:

Interesting gif of the unique way to hag up shirts on coat hanger.   :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that highway sure caught my attention as well.


----------



## Rps

As amazing as that highway appears.....my sceptical side thinks it will never be built as shown....way tooooooooo many uncertain and untried methods used by the need for shipping. Wouldn't it be cheaper and safer to make a core road inland with high speed feeders to the coastal cities? If built as designed it would certainly be a wonder.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that highway sure caught my attention as well.


Yes, an amazing construction task.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thecoast.ca/halifax/bes...U1QHvDFiNK7wPjpeZsBrNQiIq-MxgsAtK48s1DFODTtXc

We're #1


----------



## SINC

You are fortunate to live in such a place Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You are fortunate to live in such a place Marc.


Yes, it's a nice town. Much smaller than St.John's, NL, but with better weather. Paix, mon ami.

St. A. seems nice as well, except for the municipal government that you speak of often in SAT.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.thecoast.ca/halifax/bes...U1QHvDFiNK7wPjpeZsBrNQiIq-MxgsAtK48s1DFODTtXc
> 
> We're #1




Nice, but is this but another one of your review articles you possibly write in your spare time in your retirement years…??? 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice, but is this but another one of your review articles you possibly write in your spare time in your retirement years…???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, I did not write this, Patrick ............. but I agree with the spots it mentions as "must see" places (e.g., The Knot Pub).


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. It will be a long night tomorrow waiting for the election results, especially from the State of Georgia. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a pickup done up for Remembrance Day, a nutty baseball gif and The Scarecrow, a video of skill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Some SAP Remembrance Day material?

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...8rC5WB9S-oGKsDYuSmKGnMHOOkeOgg92VWmYlheHR5M9g


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Some SAP Remembrance Day material?
> 
> https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...8rC5WB9S-oGKsDYuSmKGnMHOOkeOgg92VWmYlheHR5M9g


I can use it Marc, I have a lot of local stuff to get on as well. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can use it Marc, I have a lot of local stuff to get on as well. Thanks for the heads up.


Thought you might be able to use it next week. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rare thunderstorms (at least for here) are approaching. I shall wish you all a good night and hope to see you tomorrow for OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a goose takes on an elephant, the fishing skills of the osprey and a chuckle, 'The Eyes Have It'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Here is another SAP Remembrance Day filler item.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...W288wk3BNfT4KWatJ38jz-C966Gp_KzunxI63AOPhsFh0


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, more on the item I sent you yesterday.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...vo947P9HEazmeyIYRM7sMFfHvSQapjpQOYjnlJm6njuTY


----------



## Rps

Cold and dull here today........and a hint of the S word in the forecast. Hoping to head down south in a month or so depending on some house stuff being done in a timely manner. We are at 5c while Dalton is 18c and sunny........such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Cold and dull here today........and a hint of the S word in the forecast. Hoping to head down south in a month or so depending on some house stuff being done in a timely manner. We are at 5c while Dalton is 18c and sunny........such is life.


Fall in north Georgia is so very nice, Rp. Bon voyage.

15C and sunny here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bringing in the last of my tomatoes. Some are still green but at least a dozen or so are turning red. Hopefully, the 30+ green toms will ripen. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bringing in the last of my tomatoes. Some are still green but at least a dozen or so are turning red. Hopefully, the 30+ green toms will ripen. We shall see.



Lots of ways to get them red or even ripen:
_*How to Ripen Green Tomatoes*_
https://www.hgtv.com/outdoors/flowers-and-plants/vegetables/how-to-ripen-green-tomatoes

And lots more suggestions here:
https://www.hgtv.com/outdoors/flowers-and-plants/vegetables/how-to-ripen-green-tomatoes


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Lots of ways to get them red or even ripen:
> _*How to Ripen Green Tomatoes*_
> https://www.hgtv.com/outdoors/flowers-and-plants/vegetables/how-to-ripen-green-tomatoes
> 
> And lots more suggestions here:
> https://www.hgtv.com/outdoors/flowers-and-plants/vegetables/how-to-ripen-green-tomatoes


Thanks for the suggestions, Patrick. They will come in handy.

Interesting fact. I was outside pulling up the tomato vines and some weeds in a tee shirt and shorts ............ in sunny 16c weather. It is warmer today than it was in late May when I first plated these three tomato plants. I am not complaining however. The sun felt good.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, Patrick. They will come in handy.
> 
> Interesting fact. I was outside pulling up the tomato vines and some weeds in a tee shirt and shorts ............ in sunny 16c weather. It is warmer today than it was in late May when I first plated these three tomato plants. I am not complaining however. The sun felt good.



Wow!!! With that type of sunny warm weather, they should do quite well being left outside on their vines, and the other methods would only be needed if they had been exposed to the first signs of frost that was licking at their skins.

But watch out for heavy fog or dew. That can get some of the molds growing pretty fast, sun or no sun.

What brand of tomatoes did you grow, or did you grow various varieties???

They sure are popular fruits, or was that vegetables they got classified as, and they sure have lots of different uses they get used for.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow!!! With that type of sunny warm weather, they should do quite well being left outside on their vines, and the other methods would only be needed if they had been exposed to the first signs of frost that was licking at their skins.
> 
> But watch out for heavy fog or dew. That can get some of the molds growing pretty fast, sun or no sun.
> 
> What brand of tomatoes did you grow, or did you grow various varieties???
> 
> They sure are popular fruits, or was that vegetables they got classified as, and they sure have lots of different uses they get used for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


A year ago today it was sunny and 18C. Fall is great here in Lunenburg. However, the vines have just about died so I thought it best just to bring everything inside. We have had one day of frost with 1C temps and some heavy fog up until today.

I grew two Scotia tomato plants and three beefsteak tomato plants.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...wbSCzkQFjzF-UTY-lk2gi_tegeJy15OVPRmIebPT9QDEE


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP remembering an old TV trick, a dog climbs a slide and a Hilarious Tape Prankin our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP remembering an old TV trick, a dog climbs a slide and a Hilarious Tape Prankin our video.


Morning, Don. The dog trying to go up the slide was funny to watch, but the tape trick was not funny. I had someone do this to me in university. tptptptpXX)


----------



## pm-r

@*Marc*
Marc, I came across a photo and thought you may like it, that's if you don't have it already…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @*Marc*
> Marc, I came across a photo and thought you may like it, that's if you don't have it already…


Good one. I have not see this one before. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mowed the lawn in the back yard for what may be the last time this year. I was out in a tee shirt and shorts, also for what may be the last time this year. Sunny and 13C temps helped make this a nice day to do outside work.


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor posted this. The Town of Lunenburg has big trucks that come up and down the streets to suck in the Fall leaves that have fallen. This child was on the way home to school and could not resist this true childlike experience.


----------



## pm-r

> This child was on the way home to school and could not resist this true childlike experience.


Cute!! And no sign of the big leaf trucks sucking everything up close by I hope!! ;-)


PS: Those are still nice bright colorful leaves.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Cute!! And no sign of the big leaf trucks sucking everything up close by I hope!! ;-)
> 
> 
> PS: Those are still nice bright colorful leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The trucks go slowly up and down the streets and beep their horns to alert any children, dogs, cats, deer, etc that might be in the leaves. The trucks move so slowly and are so loud that they can't be missed.

Sadly, some low single digit temps and strong winds next week will cause most, if not all of the leaves on the trees to blow away. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.outdoorrevival.com/news...j0ghGob0M2elT7LZtOT-AJE8MBUufcCHkJ6IiRf_ZqJxw

Don, some future SAP material on a slow news day? For the record, both my father AND mother could whistle this way ............ but I still can't master this art even after watching the video.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.outdoorrevival.com/news...j0ghGob0M2elT7LZtOT-AJE8MBUufcCHkJ6IiRf_ZqJxw
> 
> Don, some future SAP material on a slow news day? For the record, both my father AND mother could whistle this way ............ but I still can't master this art even after watching the video.




I used to have a wicked piercing finger whistle ability until my dentist messed it up with the work he did on my front teeth that messed it up.

Maybe I should start practicing again, but I don't know how anybody could learn by watching that video as he I used a completely different method than I do, or at least did.

I can remember as a teen spending hours and hours practicing trying to get the whistle to work using various finger and tongue positions and then suddenly one day it worked. Getting that first whistle was the secret in getting it to work. 

The next step was to get a no-finger sharp loud whistle working which I never did have or get full control of. The best person for that was a friend of mine's father who had sheep and true Border Collie's to control them. Nearly all control of the border collies was done with sharp whistles, often without the use of fingers. 

There are many times one just does not want to be putting one's fingers in one's mouth!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I used to have a wicked piercing finger whistle ability until my dentist messed it up with the work he did on my front teeth that messed it up.
> 
> Maybe I should start practicing again, but I don't know how anybody could learn by watching that video as he I used a completely different method than I do, or at least did.
> 
> I can remember as a teen spending hours and hours practicing trying to get the whistle to work using various finger and tongue positions and then suddenly one day it worked. Getting that first whistle was the secret in getting it to work.
> 
> The next step was to get a no-finger sharp loud whistle working which I never did have or get full control of. The best person for that was a friend of mine's father who had sheep and true Border Collie's to control them. Nearly all control of the border collies was done with sharp whistles, often without the use of fingers.
> 
> There are many times one just does not want to be putting one's fingers in one's mouth!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, I am going to try and keep practicing. Wish me luck. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.outdoorrevival.com/news...j0ghGob0M2elT7LZtOT-AJE8MBUufcCHkJ6IiRf_ZqJxw
> 
> Don, some future SAP material on a slow news day? For the record, both my father AND mother could whistle this way ............ but I still can't master this art even after watching the video.


Interesting find Marc, merci.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, what a nightmare start for me this morning. When I went to upload SAP at just after midnight, the file had corrupted and I lost nearly all of the work I did about this time yesterday. I had to dig through the trash and find all the files I had used and then sort through them to find the corrupted file that killed the original RapidWeaver file for today.

Then I had to copy the Thursday file and redo the entire file to be sure the corrupt files left nothing there to bother things for today. That was followed by a complete rebuild of today and then it was a go. Here it is two hours later and I just got SAP online for today. Now to get on with building the files for tomorrow and then back to bed in a couple more hours.

At any rate after much trouble, today on SAP a kid with a great question about a cop and a video to surprise you. After all, how many of you knew country duo Brooks and Dunn were rockers? Check 'em out today with ZZ Top performing La Grange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great item re "Concentrate And You Can Change The Direction Of This Train!" It worked!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, great pics of that Red squirrel.

Still have snow on the ground around your home?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of TGIF coffee is brewing. I have early morning grading of postings coming from my three grad students living in China. With a 10-12 hour difference between us, their postings are usually the first ones that "greet" me in the morning.


----------



## CubaMark

Folks here are finally getting their Tim's fix, after four days under a boil water order. The chlorination plant was knocked offline in the windstorm last weekend. You've never seen such a group of grumpy people...

Fortunately, I find Tim's coffee tastes like ashes... prefer to perc my own at home 

Have a lovely day, everyone!


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all, what a nightmare start for me this morning.



My hat off to you, and congratulations for fixing all the problems, and I have no idea how you managed to track down the problem files, and get everything all back together again. 

All the work you do on SAP is certainly appreciated here and I shall get to it later on this morning. 

We had a very early start here this morning as I needed to get my wife to the airport to catch her 5 AM flight. Not the nicest drive as it was dark and wet but luckily very few cars. 

PS: for those who haven't done so, I purchased some GOOD bright LED headlight bulbs for our 2006 era cars to replace the halogens and what an incredible improvement, and I would certainly advise others to do so. The nice bright super white light makes a huge improvement difference. They were about $50 per pair via Amazon with free shipping. The local auto jobber wanted well over $100 a pair and were using old LED technology. I had Midas do the install and alignment so there was no glare to any oncoming traffic.




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Folks here are finally getting their Tim's fix, after four days under a boil water order. The chlorination plant was knocked offline in the windstorm last weekend. You've never seen such a group of grumpy people...
> 
> Fortunately, I find Tim's coffee tastes like ashes... prefer to perc my own at home
> 
> Have a lovely day, everyone!


Morning Mark, I gather you are back in Canada to stay from your location shown on your posts.

No disagreement on the swill Tim's calls coffee, we too prefer home perked. 

I have been buying McCafe brand from the grocery store for a Sunday treat, an excellent dark coffee that tastes very good. The rest of the week we grind our own beans using Costco's house brand which is also very good. Anything but Tim's is the key.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Great item re "Concentrate And You Can Change The Direction Of This Train!" It worked!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, great pics of that Red squirrel.
> 
> Still have snow on the ground around your home?


Just turned and shot this out the living room window which should answer your question!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Just turned and shot this out the living room window which should answer your question!


Yuk! Not a snow fan especially here in Windsor. You would not believe the number of dummies who drive around here in the winter without snow tires! The first few snow days are like bumper cars here....we usually stay inside until the morons get used to the slick conditions.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Yuk! Not a snow fan especially here in Windsor. You would not believe the number of dummies who drive around here in the winter without snow tires! The first few snow days are like bumper cars here....we usually stay inside until the morons get used to the slick conditions.


Just put new snow tires on the little guy. Went 10mm over the normal width. Huge improvement when driving in the wind. First braking tests on a bit of ice and I am occasionally locking either the left front or right rear wheel, which indicates I may have to reduce tire pressure slightly as opposed to the old tires. Interesting trade-off, much better driving in wind which is 70% of my driving, but slightly worse on ice perhaps 10% of driving, but the latter may be curable.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan, my Volt is so electronically controlled adjusting my tire pressure would give it a nervous breakdown. I’m looking for winter tires and rims as we speak.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, for you.

.


----------



## CubaMark

Don, we are indeed enjoying Nova Scotia once again. Hopefully permanently, it all depends upon employment possibilities. I can tell you that it's interesting to be back in the small town I spent so many years yearning to escape. Age and perspective have turned that perspective on its head.

It was wonderful to be back here in October, as I've missed the changing of the Fall leaves for about eight years. And I've really missed this view from our family cottage.










Lots of room to park an RV if you're ever down this way


----------



## pm-r

> … prefer to perc my own at home



I hope and trust that using the word "_perc_'is only an expression and you're not spoiling your coffee by using such a machine but are actually using a drip type coffee maker. ;-)




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Folks here are finally getting their Tim's fix, after four days under a boil water order. The chlorination plant was knocked offline in the windstorm last weekend. You've never seen such a group of grumpy people...
> 
> Fortunately, I find Tim's coffee tastes like ashes... prefer to perc my own at home
> 
> Have a lovely day, everyone!


Me too, Mark. Hopefully your boil water edict will soon be over.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just turned and shot this out the living room window which should answer your question!


 Sorry to see this, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yuk! Not a snow fan especially here in Windsor. You would not believe the number of dummies who drive around here in the winter without snow tires! The first few snow days are like bumper cars here....we usually stay inside until the morons get used to the slick conditions.


I am getting my snow tires put on the Rav4 on Wed. next week. Usually I wait until Pearl Harbor Day (Dec. 7th), but Deborah has to go to a dog show with Molly in Moncton, NB next weekend and they have been getting snow. Thus, I choose to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sinc, for you.
> 
> .
> View attachment 88114


:-(

Actually, one of the reasons why we moved to Lunenburg, NS from St. John's, NL was for a real Spring. We can actually garden in late April/early May here .......... whereas in St. John's we are still shoveling snow. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Don, we are indeed enjoying Nova Scotia once again. Hopefully permanently, it all depends upon employment possibilities. I can tell you that it's interesting to be back in the small town I spent so many years yearning to escape. Age and perspective have turned that perspective on its head.
> 
> It was wonderful to be back here in October, as I've missed the changing of the Fall leaves for about eight years. And I've really missed this view from our family cottage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of room to park an RV if you're ever down this way


Great picture, Mark. Don could also bring his RV here to Lunenburg, where we have plenty of room our driveway. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :-(
> 
> Actually, one of the reasons why we moved to Lunenburg, NS from St. John's, NL was for a real Spring. We can actually garden in late April/early May here .......... whereas in St. John's we are still shoveling snow. XX)


I’ve noticed the weather there. My daughter and her family are considering moving to Nova Scotia. Been checking out housing prices for her. I caution her that trying to compare housing prices in Toronto to Nova Scotia care must be taken due to perceived value. When homes are dumps at $2 million one can easily get swept up with prices in the $600,000 range.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, for you.
> 
> .
> View attachment 88114


Thanks Rp!


----------



## pm-r

> When homes are dumps at $2 million one can easily get swept up with prices in the $600,000 range.



Ain't that just the truth and the reality of the realty!!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Lots of room to park an RV if you're ever down this way



A very nice photo and the very nice looking place to live or visit but the large size sure does mess up the window for reading or posting,

I thought the forums vBulletin software restricted and reduced photo sizes when posted to avoid such problems. 

Anyway, no big deal and a nice photo. Definitely does not look like Mexico!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, housing prices have been rising in Halifax and staying stable in most of central Nova Scotia (where Lunenburg is located). Cape Breton and the southern tip of NS is a bit depressed re housing prices.

True. Not very many homes are valued in the $1 million dollar range in all of NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just turned and shot this out the living room window which should answer your question!


Don, do they even sand the roads around your house? With a bit of sunshine during the day and then cold temps at night, I could see ice forming on these roads. XX)


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> A very nice photo and the very nice looking place to live or visit but the large size sure does mess up the window for reading or posting,
> 
> I thought the forums vBulletin software restricted and reduced photo sizes when posted to avoid such problems.


We did a round of troubleshooting on this earlier this year, IIRC? The VBulletin auto-resize has always worked for me.

In any case, I've resized the file to something less huge - hope it helps.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> ....Deborah has to go to a dog show with Molly in Moncton, NB next weekend and they have been getting snow...


If you mean tomorrow, Marc, the forecast is rain all day long. A shame, since they're dedicating a new mural to the North Nova Scotia Highlander regiment in the late afternoon in Amherst.

IN any case, if you two find yourselves passing by my neighbourhood, I'd be please to have you in for a cup of tea


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> If you mean tomorrow, Marc, the forecast is rain all day long. A shame, since they're dedicating a new mural to the North Nova Scotia Highlander regiment in the late afternoon in Amherst.
> 
> IN any case, if you two find yourselves passing by my neighbourhood, I'd be please to have you in for a cup of tea


Merci, mon ami. Deborah is the one on the road with Molly for dog shows. I stay behind here with the three doxies. I am teaching online this semester so I have an excuse not to go to dog shows ............ which I find boring.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...HrByZWx2hAjFBYWMMTne6DUeav9wk8aqtl89uBokWnb7A

Don, thought of you when I saw this.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv49DND3uPI

Don, some interesting future SAP material?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a different type of Whatzit .............. a Howzit ......... as in How does it work?????????????? For the record, I did not figure it out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp-PENvptu0


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bX...igylOwRYXcKLlCBMtUJVcIWmgqFCJiJJxZ8Tq-XZP064Y

A pre-Remembrance Day video. Lest we forget.

On November 11, 1999 Terry Kelly was in a Shoppers Drug Mart store in Dartmouth, Nova Scotia. At 10:55 AM an announcement came over the store's PA asking customers who would still be on the premises at 11:00 AM to give two minutes of silence in respect to the veterans who have sacrificed so much for us.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...HrByZWx2hAjFBYWMMTne6DUeav9wk8aqtl89uBokWnb7A
> 
> Don, thought of you when I saw this.


Yep, I had to go into Edmonton today to pick up a neighbour who left his car at a dealership in west Edmonton. Freezing rain all the way and a 13 km trip along the Henday Freeway at 80 kph while idiots passed us going 120 and better. Karma ruled the morning though as several of them hit black ice and spun out into the ditch. Didn't even bother stopping to assist one of them as they all got what they deserved for driving that fast. Bet AMA did a booming business.

We on the other hand made it there and back, although I did have to use 4 x 4 on the way back to get enough grip to drive about 60 kph. The ice here in town shut down the local transit system altogether as roads were not fit for buses at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of these road conditions, Don. Drive/walk carefully, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> We on the other hand made it there and back, although I did have to use 4 x 4 on the way back to get enough grip to drive about 60 kph.



Was that using the good old Suzuki???? I think that's what you have and use for your 4 x 4 is it not??


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Was that using the good old Suzuki???? I think that's what you have and use for your 4 x 4 is it not??


Yessir, it was my Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited. Bought it brand new in 2001 and noticed I just rolled over 117,000 km on that trip.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an amazing gif or precision demolition of two smoke stacks and a most satisfying video featuring marbles and rubber bands.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yessir, it was my Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited. Bought it brand new in 2001 and noticed I just rolled over 117,000 km on that trip.



I sure like my 2006 Suzuki Areio SX premium all-wheel-drive which is also going and such conditions but not so if there's any deep snow as being a sports type model, it wants to try to be a bulldozer as it's a bit too low for that type of driving.

It doesn't get much use these days and I don't think it's even at 70,000 clicks.

A nice fun car to drive.

I think your Suzuki Grand Vitara is very similar to my wife's 2006 Nissan X-Trail that she just loves.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Power was out this morning, so Deborah and I thought we would take a short half-day trip to the Wolfville Farmer's market, the second largest farmer's market in NS next to the one in Halifax. Got lots of farm fresh veggies.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Power was out this morning, so Deborah and I thought we would take a short half-day trip to the Wolfville Farmer's market, the second largest farmer's market in NS next to the one in Halifax. Got lots of farm fresh veggies.



Wow, it's big, and you say the Halifax one is bigger???

It looks like they sell all kinds of stuff and not just veggies, but it also looks like it's also a good hour drive away.

At least you didn't have any ice or snow on the roads to contend with, and I'm told most parts of Nova Scotia are very nice to drive through.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow, it's big, and you say the Halifax one is bigger???
> 
> It looks like they sell all kinds of stuff and not just veggies, but it also looks like it's also a good hour drive away.
> 
> At least you didn't have any ice or snow on the roads to contend with, and I'm told most parts of Nova Scotia are very nice to drive through.


Yes, the one in Wolfville is right next to Acadia Univ. and is packed every Saturday. The one in Halifax is in a big building with two floors, also packed every Saturday.

No, all we had today was wind and rain and some warm temps. Still, it was a nice drive and there are still colorful leaves on the trees.


----------



## CubaMark

I like Wolfville - a pretty town, and surprisingly quiet for a university town at that. Home of the Just Us! Coffee Co-operative. I lived nearby for a couple of years while I was in college back in the '80s. Hope to find time to visit there next summer....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I like Wolfville - a pretty town, and surprisingly quiet for a university town at that. Home of the Just Us! Coffee Co-operative. I lived nearby for a couple of years while I was in college back in the '80s. Hope to find time to visit there next summer....


We considered moving there, but the weather was too hot in the summer for our doxies, who do not like high temps. Lunenburg has a more moderate summer temp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Remembrance Day coffee prior to going to the War Memorial here in Lunenburg. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video features President Reagan reacting to a balloon popping in Berlin after the attempt on his life two months earlier, a dog watches a scary movie and the Sunday Whatzit?

Then this afternoon at 3:30 will sit down to watch the western CFL semi final between the Riders and the Bombers in Regina. The winner will advance to the final in Calgary a week today. 

Have set aside five Saskatchewan Bohemian beer of the 15 I bought there in September. Still will have five for the western final and five for the Grey cup over the next two weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video features President Reagan reacting to a balloon popping in Berlin after the attempt on his life two months earlier, a dog watches a scary movie and the Sunday Whatzit?
> 
> Then this afternoon at 3:30 will sit down to watch the western CFL semi final between the Riders and the Bombers in Regina. The winner will advance to the final in Calgary a week today.
> 
> Have set aside five Saskatchewan Bohemian beer of the 15 I bought there in September. Still will have five for the western final and five for the Grey cup over the next two weeks.


Morning, Don. Reagan was truly cool under fire that day. We don't let our dogs watch scary movies. 

The Watzit pic looks like a pendant my grandmother used to have ......... or an ear ring.

Go Riders!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Off to the Lunenburg War Memorial soon. Sunny but very windy with 4C temps. Later ...........

It was a good turnout at the Lunenburg War Memorial, despite the wind and cold temps. At least it was sunny. Church bells rang out at exactly 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah suggested we BBQ some chicken this afternoon. I told her that the BBQ would not stay in one place due to the wind. Had to prove it and watched the BBQ move around the deck on its own. Case closed.


----------



## SINC

Quick correction on the Rider game time, 2:30 not 3:30 MST. Time WAS wrong on the CFL site. Got it right from TSN today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Quick correction on the Rider game time, 2:30 not 3:30 MST. Time WAS wrong on the CFL site. Got it right from TSN today.


:clap::clap: Go Riders. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

It is gonna be a cold game in Regina today with a forecast high of -9° and windy with wind chills of -21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is gonna be a cold game in Regina today with a forecast high of -9° and windy with wind chills of -21°.


Wow!!! So much for a passing game. We shall see. Go Riders.


----------



## SINC

What a blow out in Hamilton with the Cats over BC 44 to zip in the fourth quarter.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all, today on SAP our video features President Reagan reacting to a balloon popping in Berlin after the attempt on his life two months earlier, a dog watches a scary movie and the Sunday Whatzit?



The Sunday Whatzit? seems to me to be a plain miniature pendant watch. Typical of such watches when the chain is attached on the opposite side of the winder that seems to be the case here, then one can see the watch face showing the 12 at the top when the chain is grasped to view the time.

I enjoyed a very nice Remembrance Day Ceremony video coverage of the local Victoria ceremony that the local TV news station covered on their webpage.

It certainly brings back memories of the times I played The Last Post and Reveille in my younger days at various Remembrance Day Ceremonies.

This is the version of Reveille I was taught in the Navy League Cadets and the one I used:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83ozOX9l7M8

The Last Post versions are pretty well standardized.

Some finish by playing *the Rouse*:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9RwkNVqtog&frags=pl,wn





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What a blow out in Hamilton with the Cats over BC 44 to zip in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It certainly brings back memories of the times I played The Last Post and Reveille in my younger days at various Remembrance Day Ceremonies.
> 
> This is the version of Reveille I was taught in the Navy League Cadets and the one I used:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83ozOX9l7M8
> 
> The Last Post versions are pretty well standardized.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71smG5d29to[/ame]
:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> This is the version of Reveille I was taught in the Navy League Cadets and the one I used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Oh how I hate to get up in the morning.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71smG5d29to[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

https://vimeo.com/83633248?ref=fb-s...rtIpqfJO3BLa5ftDPL87KU9YuI8iXhzZWUq6WNXJ-aFDs

Flew over my home at about the 3 minute mark .............. all the way to the left center of the screen.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, sadly my Riders were defeated and will not be going to Calgary. Time now to cheer on the Bombers in Calgary next Sunday.

Today on SAP a statue carved from paper, a unique Remembrance Day tribute by a UK fire department and a Quick Quip word play to make you smile.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, sadly my Riders were defeated and will not be going to Calgary. Time now to cheer on the Bombers in Calgary next Sunday.
> 
> Today on SAP a statue carved from paper, a unique Remembrance Day tribute by a UK fire department and a Quick Quip word play to make you smile.


Time to put my Roughie jersey away for another year. Guess I gotta cheer for the Tabbies!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, sadly my Riders were defeated and will not be going to Calgary. Time now to cheer on the Bombers in Calgary next Sunday.
> 
> Today on SAP a statue carved from paper, a unique Remembrance Day tribute by a UK fire department and a Quick Quip word play to make you smile.


Sorry to hear about the Riders, Don. Wait until next year. Bonne chance, mon ami.

That paper statue was creepy IMHO.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Time to put my Roughie jersey away for another year. Guess I gotta cheer for the Tabbies!


Soon it will be spring training .......... you could put on your Braves shirt when you are in Dalton, GA. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Soon it will be spring training .......... you could put on your Braves shirt when you are in Dalton, GA. :clap:


Funny, but true.

A morning smile for you...

If a person is incarcerated in a multi-faceted glass building, would they be considered a prismer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Funny, but true.
> 
> A morning smile for you...
> 
> If a person is incarcerated in a multi-faceted glass building, would they be considered a prismer?


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one.

We in the Glassman house hold go by the motto "People who live in stone houses should not throw glasses."


----------



## CubaMark

Just back from visiting an 85-year-old Aunt on her birthday. After so many years away with only brief visits home, I'm struck by how quickly she reached this age, and by the diminished capacities now exhibited. And the farm, which we visited often as a child, now bereft of the racehorses they bred, the barn empty of the dairy cows and falling in on itself, the fields now fallow.... #MelancholyMonday.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Just back from visiting an 85-year-old Aunt on her birthday. After so many years away with only brief visits home, I'm struck by how quickly she reached this age, and by the diminished capacities now exhibited. And the farm, which we visited often as a child, now bereft of the racehorses they bred, the barn empty of the dairy cows and falling in on itself, the fields now fallow.... #MelancholyMonday.


Sad to hear this, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cute toy gift that is bound to make you smile in our video, now you're the victim and an electric car for ladies from the distant past.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a cute toy gift that is bound to make you smile in our video, now you're the victim and an electric car for ladies from the distant past.


Morning, Don. Don't forget the "Lab Puppy Tips Paddling Pool Over Himself!" :lmao: :lmao:

Loved the cheeky hamster clip. Watched it twice and I am still grinning.


----------



## Rps

Well we had our first snow fall last night. Less than a 1/2 inch and none stayed on the sidewalks or the roads so that’s good.

A morning smile is needed I think....

A woman and her husband interrupted their vacation to go to the dentist.

"I want a tooth pulled, and I don't want Novacaine because I'm in a big hurry," the woman said. "Just extract the tooth as quickly as possible, and we'll be on our way."

The dentist was quite impressed. "You're certainly a courageous woman," he said. "Which tooth is it?"

The woman turned to her husband and said, "Show him your tooth, dear."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well we had our first snow fall last night. Less than a 1/2 inch and none stayed on the sidewalks or the roads so that’s good.
> 
> A morning smile is needed I think....
> 
> A woman and her husband interrupted their vacation to go to the dentist.
> 
> "I want a tooth pulled, and I don't want Novacaine because I'm in a big hurry," the woman said. "Just extract the tooth as quickly as possible, and we'll be on our way."
> 
> The dentist was quite impressed. "You're certainly a courageous woman," he said. "Which tooth is it?"
> 
> The woman turned to her husband and said, "Show him your tooth, dear."


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Here we go again. 

"ELECTRICAL UTILITY PUBLIC NOTICE
Tuesday, November 13, 2018

1:30 p.m. - A nor’easter is forecasted to affect the South Shore up to the northeastern area of Nova Scotia beginning this evening and continuing into Wednesday. Strong winds are forecasted to be 80-100 km/hr along coastal areas of the province, with heavy rain and freezing temperatures.

Often these conditions can result in power interruptions when trees make contact with, or fall into, power lines. The high winds could also affect restoration efforts and the ability to safely restore power. "


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Loved the cheeky hamster clip. Watched it twice and I am still grinning.


Marc, I found one of these on Amazon Canada for $15.88 including shipping, which should be here by month end. I broke down and ordered it to just set on the coffee table this Christmas when the grandkids are here. Ought to be fun!


----------



## pm-r

> Here we go again.
> 
> "ELECTRICAL UTILITY PUBLIC NOTICE
> Tuesday, November 13, 2018
> …
> Often these conditions can result in power interruptions when trees make contact with, or fall into, power lines. The high winds could also affect restoration efforts and the ability to safely restore power. "




I would have thought the recent winds you've had would have got everything pruned and into shape so that it would all standup to the next big storm onslaught.

Of course any ice on the branches and power lines can have devastating effect due to the weight and increased area exposed to the wind.

We would hate any strong north winds on James Island where I grew up, as our house was among those that got a direct hit as well as the wharf, both on the north side, and for the small passenger ferry. The large waves did not make any ferry trip very pleasant at all, nor the usually cold north wind.

And of course my father, being the electrical engineer for the company on the island knew he would have to go out with his assistant and track down and fix any power outage. I actually would go out with them quite often and learned a lot about the power of electricity and what it could do. I sure learned to respect it. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I found one of these on Amazon Canada for $15.88 including shipping, which should be here by month end. I broke down and ordered it to just set on the coffee table this Christmas when the grandkids are here. Ought to be fun!


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one. A unique gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would have thought the recent winds you've had would have got everything pruned and into shape so that it would all standup to the next big storm onslaught.
> 
> Of course any ice on the branches and power lines can have devastating effect due to the weight and increased area exposed to the wind.
> 
> We would hate any strong north winds on James Island where I grew up, as our house was among those that got a direct hit as well as the wharf, both on the north side, and for the small passenger ferry. The large waves did not make any ferry trip very pleasant at all, nor the usually cold north wind.
> 
> And of course my father, being the electrical engineer for the company on the island knew he would have to go out with his assistant and track down and fix any power outage. I actually would go out with them quite often and learned a lot about the power of electricity and what it could do. I sure learned to respect it.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, there are no branches on our property that hang over power lines, but all over the neighborhood there are branches bouncing off of the lines. So, just one line down can cause an outage for the entire neighborhood. We shall see. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone in Fredericton, NB finally found it. The pot at the end of the rainbow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Less than three weeks away. Shalom, mes amis.

Hanukkah 2018 will begin in the evening of Sunday December 2nd and ends in the evening of Monday December 10th.

https://breakingmatzo.com/philosoph...ZW0RG-6otEXL8MH2MHjbfywi0Yw3j5hK763I1JfSZZr4o


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Less than three weeks away. Shalom, mes amis.
> 
> Hanukkah 2018 will begin in the evening of Sunday December 2nd and ends in the evening of Monday December 10th.
> 
> https://breakingmatzo.com/philosoph...ZW0RG-6otEXL8MH2MHjbfywi0Yw3j5hK763I1JfSZZr4o



Interesting story, but unfortunately, it seems that they and others have been fighting ever since and still are. What a waste…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Interesting story, but unfortunately, it seems that they and others have been fighting ever since and still are. What a waste…


Sad, but all too true. I don't know how this conflict will ever be solved.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did I first see this on SAP? If not, it might be an interesting item for some future SAP.

https://www.apost.com/en/blog/this-...16190&utm_campaign=blog_11650&utm_content=547


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin. Lights are starting to flicker. See you all for some hot OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but all too true. I don't know how this conflict will ever be solved.



Sort of related a little bit, here's a piece you may enjoy or at least appreciate that a friend now living in Oregon sent me:
_*At my synagogue, I’ll take 20 Mennonites over one armed guard*_
https://www.jweekly.com/2018/11/09/...Fvy94r6ltpAdsbKOxabrDR7u9Mkvkz_F-ckBVjNlapphM

At least it shows what *can* be done.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of a train roaring past the house. Since we are no where near a train track, I realized it was the wind rushing past the house. Obviously, we still have power, but I started the coffee brewing just in case. Later ............... I hope.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, hope your power stays on.

Today on SAP a giant kangaroo, a nom-noming rabbit and a helicopter cuts trees near power lines in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, you should be an on the spot reporter for this story on Dec. 6th.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...eXlsXKEyVLcn_YHQ64Ndfi1Ntv77stdyFSCTeOXrKu2OQ


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, they sure can't be expecting this even to be any big deal. That particular, and very select bar is a hole-in-the-wall joint in the former office of an MLA that might seat three dozen if you squeeze them all in. You have to buy your own chair on the premises to be able to sit down for a pint. The owner is an artsy type 75 year old lady who 'never shuts up' according to a chap I know who tried it out one afternoon. Think I will take a pass paying five bucks to get in, buying or renting a novelty chair to sit on for who knows how much, plus being crammed in like a sardine even if only for an hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, they sure can't be expecting this even to be any big deal. That particular, and very select bar is a hole-in-the-wall joint in the former office of an MLA that might seat three dozen if you squeeze them all in. You have to buy your own chair on the premises to be able to sit down for a pint. The owner is an artsy type 75 year old lady who 'never shuts up' according to a chap I know who tried it out one afternoon. Think I will take a pass paying five bucks to get in, buying or renting a novelty chair to sit on for who knows how much, plus being crammed in like a sardine even if only for an hour.




This is why I like the Knot Pub. Very social setting, albeit usually crowded. Still, people are friendly and will let you sit at their table if there are no tables available. Being a 4 block walk from our home is also handy.

https://www.theknotpub.ca/


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Woke up to the sound of a train roaring past the house. Since we are no where near a train track, I realized it was the wind rushing past the house. … … …




That reminds me of a story back in the early 60s and in some small town almost in the middle of nowhere. 

If you recall back then, there were some pretty hefty stereo systems being made and created and one fellow loaded his into the back of his truck late at night, loaded a hi-fi recording of a large train and its horn, cranked up the volume and proceeded to drive around the town.

Of course there was no railway anywhere near close to the town and it drove the people crazy.

I'm sure it could happen in Lunenburg. 





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That reminds me of a story back in the early 60s and in some small town almost in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> If you recall back then, there were some pretty hefty stereo systems being made and created and one fellow loaded his into the back of his truck late at night, loaded a hi-fi recording of a large train and its horn, cranked up the volume and proceeded to drive around the town.
> 
> Of course there was no railway anywhere near close to the town and it drove the people crazy.
> 
> I'm sure it could happen in Lunenburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Good one. Add the Doppler Effect into the mix and you have a real mystery.

Sadly, the winds have become even stronger and it sounds like two trains passing each other.


----------



## pm-r

> Good one. Add the Doppler Effect into the mix and you have a real mystery.



No real need to do that as it would happen on its own as he drove around, assuming he would of been going about the same speed of a moving train.

It sounds like the wind may remove the last of the leaves from the trees and a good time to stay indoors in the shelter.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No real need to do that as it would happen on its own as he drove around, assuming he would of been going about the same speed of a moving train.
> 
> It sounds like the wind may remove the last of the leaves from the trees and a good time to stay indoors in the shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, there are only a couple of dozen yellow leaves bravely clinging to the trees. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a nifty pigeon trap, a unique video Dance Of The Line Riders and Embarrassing Medical Exams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some fresh coffee brewing. Made some coffee overnight just in case the power went out ..... but it didn't. The winds have finally died down .......... so fresh coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Snowy here today but it should melt by noon. Not much happening. We been looking at getting a new TV....something in the 70 inch range and 4K.....hoping to pair it with a 4K Apple TV. We figure watch tv and get a spa tan at the same time😱😱


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Snowy here today but it should melt by noon. Not much happening. We been looking at getting a new TV....something in the 70 inch range and 4K.....hoping to pair it with a 4K Apple TV. We figure watch tv and get a spa tan at the same time😱😱


Morning, Rp. That will be like being in a small movie theater.  At Don's suggestion, we got a 40 and 47 inch Samsung years ago when we were in St. John's and it has served us well. We don't watch that much TV these days anyway.

Snow for the morning and then warmer temps and rain in the afternoon should wash it all away for us as well. Still, it is not common to see any snow here in Lunenburg in Nov. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

A morning smile.

Don, maybe SAP worthy...

https://viralhatch.com/index.php/20...ir-wifes-brilliant-revenge-makes-want-regret/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A morning smile.
> 
> Don, maybe SAP worthy...
> 
> https://viralhatch.com/index.php/20...ir-wifes-brilliant-revenge-makes-want-regret/


----------



## eMacMan

Found this one at the same site:
https://viralhatch.com/index.php/2017/12/08/man-describes-wildest-christmas-dinner-ever-hilarious/
:lmao::clap::lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Found this one at the same site:
> https://viralhatch.com/index.php/2017/12/08/man-describes-wildest-christmas-dinner-ever-hilarious/
> :lmao::clap::lmao::clap::lmao:


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP 10 baskets in a row on the court, rich women shopping and a pot stop by the RCMP in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another pot of TGIF coffee is brewing. I finished off the first prior to shoveling. We got about 10cm of wet snow overnight and this morning. YUK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

A morning smile for you....

The only cow in a small town in Northern Italy stopped giving milk.
Then the town folk found they could buy a cow in Sicily quite cheaply.
So, they brought the cow over from Sicily.
It was absolutely wonderful. it produced lots of milk every day and everyone was happy.
They bought a bull to mate with the cow to get more cows, so they'd never have to worry about their milk supply again.
They put the bull in the pasture with the cow but whenever the bull tried to mount the cow, the cow would move away. No matter what approach the bull tried, the cow would move away from the bull, and he was never able to do the deed.
The people were very upset and decided to go to the Vet, who was very wise, tell him what was happening and ask his advice.
"Whenever the bull tries to mount our cow, she moves away. If he approaches from the back, she moves forward. When he approaches her from the front, she backs off. If he attempts it from the one side, she walks away to the other side."
The Vet rubbed his chin thoughtfully and pondered this before asking, "Did you by chance, buy this cow in Sicily?"
The people were dumbfounded, since no one had ever mentioned that they had brought the cow over from Sicily.
"You are truly a wise Vet," they said. "How did you know we got the cow from Sicily?
The Vet replied with a distant look in his eye: "My wife is from Sicily."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A morning smile for you....
> 
> The only cow in a small town in Northern Italy stopped giving milk.
> Then the town folk found they could buy a cow in Sicily quite cheaply.
> So, they brought the cow over from Sicily.
> It was absolutely wonderful. it produced lots of milk every day and everyone was happy.
> They bought a bull to mate with the cow to get more cows, so they'd never have to worry about their milk supply again.
> They put the bull in the pasture with the cow but whenever the bull tried to mount the cow, the cow would move away. No matter what approach the bull tried, the cow would move away from the bull, and he was never able to do the deed.
> The people were very upset and decided to go to the Vet, who was very wise, tell him what was happening and ask his advice.
> "Whenever the bull tries to mount our cow, she moves away. If he approaches from the back, she moves forward. When he approaches her from the front, she backs off. If he attempts it from the one side, she walks away to the other side."
> The Vet rubbed his chin thoughtfully and pondered this before asking, "Did you by chance, buy this cow in Sicily?"
> The people were dumbfounded, since no one had ever mentioned that they had brought the cow over from Sicily.
> "You are truly a wise Vet," they said. "How did you know we got the cow from Sicily?
> The Vet replied with a distant look in his eye: "My wife is from Sicily."


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-sk...zNtL5E9owvy9zi2pcM3TFJNRc-ZCd7OQyJrnNqVEEfZ0M

Looks good and easy.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> A morning smile for you....


Thanks Rp, that reminded me I have that yarn in my files and ran it many years back except that it involves an Alberta cow bought in Saskatchewan.

Time to dust it off an run it another time soon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Another pot of TGIF coffee is brewing. I finished off the first prior to shoveling. We got about 10cm of wet snow overnight and this morning. YUK!!!!!!!!!!




YUK!! is right, especially when I look at some of the WebCam videos of pouring rain, strong winds and waves, and of course some miserable cold wet snow to make it even YUKIER!!!:

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/shelburne-harbour/
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/

It looks like the strong winds and storms are still pounding the East Coast areas.

Miserable weather, it should take a break!!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-sk...zNtL5E9owvy9zi2pcM3TFJNRc-ZCd7OQyJrnNqVEEfZ0M
> 
> Looks good and easy.



So it does, but the Apple type still make the difference!!

My wife got some apples from a friend who lives on an acreage with some old-fashioned apple trees and made some applesauce and apple crumble with them. 
I had forgotten how good tasting and flavorful some old varieties of apples could be. Absolutely delicious and just the right amount of sweetness and tartness.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> YUK!! is right, especially when I look at some of the WebCam videos of pouring rain, strong winds and waves, and of course some miserable cold wet snow to make it even YUKIER!!!:
> 
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/shelburne-harbour/
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/
> 
> It looks like the strong winds and storms are still pounding the East Coast areas.
> 
> Miserable weather, it should take a break!!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The winds and waves were so strong the other day that it actually shook the island of Newfoundland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> So it does, but the Apple type still make the difference!!
> 
> My wife got some apples from a friend who lives on an acreage with some old-fashioned apple trees and made some applesauce and apple crumble with them.
> I had forgotten how good tasting and flavorful some old varieties of apples could be. Absolutely delicious and just the right amount of sweetness and tartness.


So true, Patrick. Luckily, there are a great many apple orchards here in NS that grow heirloom/heritage apples that can't be gotten in the store. :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Deborah has an early morning to go to a dog show in Moncton, NB. Weather was too bad this morning for this journey. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good luck to Deborah at today's show, Marc.

Today on SAP a look at St. Albert's statue of a turd, ever wondered how a stick shift actually works?, our video solves the mystery and driving a Model T Ford is a real challenge. Having done this myself nearly 60 years ago, this brought back memories for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Don. We shall see. Drinks are on the house if she wins something .................. or they are on you if she bombs out. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Deborah made it to Moncton, NB. She is just bringing in Molly to be shown. Wish her luck.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Deborah made it to Moncton, NB. She is just bringing in Molly to be shown. Wish her luck.



Good luck, but you've got a very nice dog and and should do well.

Do you have 'net access to the show and updates and what's happening??

I see they even have some judges from the West:
Roberta Parish - Victoria, BC 
Darle Heck - Foothills, AB 

It must be a fairly big show.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good luck, but you've got a very nice dog and and should do well.
> 
> Do you have 'net access to the show and updates and what's happening??
> 
> I see they even have some judges from the West:
> Roberta Parish - Victoria, BC
> Darle Heck - Foothills, AB
> 
> It must be a fairly big show.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No word yet, Patrick. Canuckdogs is usually the best source of info re Canadian dog shows.

https://canuckdogs.com/index.php?Pa...egionKey=e4c2e472-0b66-11df-b8b7-8ac0277f09ae


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Deborah. "Group 2nd in a huge group!!" So, Don and I will split the cost of the drinks until midnight. Tomorrow is another show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly's group 2nd. She is the #1 Glen of Imaal terrier in Canada.


----------



## SINC

Well done Molly!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well done Molly!


Thanks, Don.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Molly's group 2nd. She is the #1 Glen of Imaal terrier in Canada.



:clap: :clap: :clap:



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thank you, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Patrick.



I couldn't help not thinking of you and your doxies when I came across this and I thought I should send it to you…


----------



## Dr.G.

Again, thank you, Patrick. Yes, doxies are fearless.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite tired, so I shall pull the pin here. See you all for some Sunday coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit? should be easy, dodging a dart and owls help our understanding.

The second last CFL day of the year with Hamilton at Ottawa and Winnipeg in Calgary to determine the two teams who will battle for the Grey Cup next Sunday here in Edmonton. Go Bombers and Hamilton, my picks for the cup final.


----------



## Rps

Congrats to Molly!

In honour of U.S. Thanksgiving this week a bit of humour.....


----------



## Rps

Agreed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 88198
> Congrats to Molly!
> 
> In honour of U.S. Thanksgiving this week a bit of humour.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday coffee is brewing. Molly got another group 2nd at the Moncton show, so, once again, Don and I shall split the bill for any and all drinks from noon until midnight. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. We are getting some snow today...not much and the high will be 3c if we get some sun most will be gone.

Been on the hunt for snow tires for the Volt and finally decided on a set of Michelin Ice X i 3 s. 

As for the Whatzit.... it looks like an arc used to cut glass....but as usual, I’m usually wrong. Will be making a pot roast today in honour of the Eastern Final ( my wife can’t handle chilli ). Go Tabbies.....


----------



## SINC

Rp, back on the previous page I see a single post all by itself that reads, 'agreed'. Can I assume that refers to my picks for the Grey Cup?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> As for the Whatzit.... it looks like an arc used to cut glass....but as usual, I’m usually wrong. Will be making a pot roast today in honour of the Eastern Final ( my wife can’t handle chilli ). Go Tabbies.....


Sorry, the Whatzit? has nothing to do with an arc.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Rp, back on the previous page I see a single post all by itself that reads, 'agreed'. Can I assume that refers to my picks for the Grey Cup?


Sorry Don, yes it is the GC picks. My iPad must be going as it is missing letters and sometimes ignores what I ask it to do...such as hitting quote. Time to get a new one I guess....maybe the 13 inch....


----------



## Dr.G.

Poor Molly. She looked happier yesterday than today. To be honest, being shown must be boring for a dog ................... I know that it is boring watching a dog being shown. She likes just resting in the shade on the grass ................ and loves to play in the snow (which is all gone now).

Still, she has maintained her #1 Glen of Imaal rating here in Canada.


----------



## Aurora

Is the Whatzit a suction device for carrying glass sheets?


----------



## pm-r

> Been on the hunt for snow tires for the Volt and finally decided on a set of Michelin Ice X i 3 s.



Be aware of some of the Michelin winter tires, such as some I was advised to buy, until another more honest dealer pointed out the fact that they did not have an R rating good enough that was recommended for my wife's Nissan X-Trail SUV!!

We ended up getting even better rated Goodyear winter/year-round tires that were on sale AND had a rebate as well for quite a substantial savings!!! They have been excellent tires and with a long km guarantee as well.

They seem as good but with much better milage than the Nokian All Weather tires that wore out well before their time.


EDIT:
FYI: Tire Sales, Tire Offers, Tire Promotions
https://www.goodyear.ca/en-CA/tires/tire-coupon

And I'll mention that for my Suzuki Ariel all-wheel-drive I bought a set of Canadian tire top of the line all weather tires that were also on super sale and they have been excellent as well.
https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/tires.html


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sorry, the Whatzit? has nothing to do with an arc.




I'm a bit late here today, but I'd say that today's Whatzit? is a deluxe Trigger Valve for Super Duster and other aerosol pressure containers. Works like a miniature portable air gun.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. We are getting some snow today...not much and the high will be 3c if we get some sun most will be gone.
> 
> Been on the hunt for snow tires for the Volt and finally decided on a set of Michelin Ice X i 3 s.
> 
> As for the Whatzit.... it looks like an arc used to cut glass....but as usual, I’m usually wrong. Will be making a pot roast today in honour of the Eastern Final ( my wife can’t handle chilli ). Go Tabbies.....


Looks like Hamilton is getting their clock cleaned today. 6 TD passes from Harris. Quite the red/black attack.


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Is the Whatzit a suction device for carrying glass sheets?


No Aurora, sorry but it is not.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like Hamilton is getting their clock cleaned today. 6 TD passes from Harris. Quite the red/black attack.


Yep, Ottawa just killed 'em. Now to await the WPG/Cal game.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, Ottawa just killed 'em. Now to await the WPG/Cal game.


Close game so far in Calgary. Obviously, Deborah is pulling for the Stamps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great catch by Rodgers. Could be the game with only 3 minutes to go. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did I hear correctly that the final starts next week at 1PM Eastern time ...................... 11AM in Edmonton?????


----------



## Dr.G.

A good win for Calgary. Rogers got player of the game.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Did I hear correctly that the final starts next week at 1PM Eastern time ...................... 11AM in Edmonton?????





Dr.G. said:


> A good win for Calgary. Rogers got player of the game.


Well, the worst of all outcomes with both my teams out.

That means I have to dig deep to support a team in the Grey Cup next Sunday.

Lemme see? Calgary is nope, no damn way would I cheer for them.

So what is left?

Well, Rick Campbell, the RedBlack coach is the son of 'Gluey Huey' Campbell, the great receiver for the Riders back when Ron Lancaster was QB. Good enough. Ottawa's my team!

Hope that's not a curse for them. Go RedBlacks!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video looks at a B-36 Peacemaker via a movie, how to get free snacks and can you recognize 5,000 faces?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Rps

Well I’ll guess I’ll have to go with the Stamps....

A seasonally adjusted smile for you.....


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Did I hear correctly that the final starts next week at 1PM Eastern time ...................... 11AM in Edmonton?????


Nope, festivities begin at 4:00 but the game itself will start at 4:30 p.m. MST. 7:30 in NS.


----------



## Rps

Another smile....

A lawyer dies and goes to Heaven.

"There must be some mistake," the lawyer argues. "I'm too young to die. I'm only 55."

"Fifty-five?" says Saint Peter. "No, according to out calculations, you're 82."

"How'd you get that?" the lawyer asks.

Answers St. Peter, "We added up your time sheets."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, festivities begin at 4:00 but the game itself will start at 4:30 p.m. MST. 7:30 in NS.


Oh. Should be a cold day in Edmonton. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I’ll guess I’ll have to go with the Stamps....
> 
> A seasonally adjusted smile for you.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 88212


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video gives you two ways to make a perfect omelet, a driver picks the wrong biker and old style iPads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We could use some new ways to cook eggs at The Cafe Chez Marc. Merci, mon ami.

Fresh coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly is still #1 in Canada. She will be in a big show in Toronto over the weekend, which is the last major show for her this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the OtHD coffee brewing. Today I start tutoring in a grade 8 classroom at a local school. Have to start at about 730AM so I want to to up and about early to get my Memorial Univ. online grading done for the morning. Later ...........


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I gather your grade 8 gig today is a volunteer effort on yur part?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, I shall be a pro bono literacy volunteer at the Bluenose Academy in a grade 8 classroom with students who are having problems with literacy. Off I go now. Luckily, the school is less than 5 minutes away from here. Later ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting day volunteering at a local school. Amazing how many students have their own cell phones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some really good advice for dog parks, Roy Clark does the 12th Street Rag in our video and the cat and mouse game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Very good advice re dog parks.

Off soon to the Halifax airport. Deborah and Molly are off for a big dog show in TO, the last one of the year.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Afternoon Marc, Good to see everybody is still here,

Thought I would pop in for a moment to wish everybody the best, hope all are warm & safe.
It was a little cool here last night —16.5°C, cats not too interested in going out.

I guess you are all settled in at your new home, got your canine troop all set for the winter.

Anyway, Take care and don't work too hard.

TTFN


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Afternoon Marc, Good to see everybody is still here,
> 
> Thought I would pop in for a moment to wish everybody the best, hope all are warm & safe.
> It was a little cool here last night —16.5°C, cats not too interested in going out.
> 
> I guess you are all settled in at your new home, got your canine troop all set for the winter.
> 
> Anyway, Take care and don't work too hard.
> 
> TTFN


Thanks, mon ami. Yes, we have been in Lunenburg for 4 1/2 years now. And yes, we now have 3 doxies and one Glen of Imaal terrier to call our "canine troop".

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/s...NA0FlV3MWfkRjqYGXlXVurRIUI_-D-wR_tgryu1NV4ZP0

I could live with the NS Storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/s...NA0FlV3MWfkRjqYGXlXVurRIUI_-D-wR_tgryu1NV4ZP0
> 
> I could live with the NS Storm.


I am with you there, Marc. Schooners not so much.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a birthday tribute to an old friend, a fence can't hold this horse and Canadians spot three UFOs every day of last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am with yo there, Marc. Schooners not so much.


I voted for the NS Thunder ............ which is so rare here in NS that it was not given much support. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing to help one and all get started on the correct path today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Maritime Football Partnership is aiming to bring a CFL franchise to Halifax.

The group says it has already received more than 5,000 season ticket deposits, stadium proposals are being evaluated and on Friday, it will reveal the results of a contest to name the team. 

Many believe Schooners is the odds-on favourite to be announced at an event during Grey Cup festivities in Edmonton. The Atlantic Admirals, the Convoy and the Storm were also on the initial list.

People who have laid down season-ticket deposits also had the opportunity to submit their own team names, and at least two — Privateers and Destroyers — have proved intriguing.

Spencer suggested the Sharks on Thursday, while Rhymes wanted the Dragons.

"It just fits," he said.

Harris suggested Polar Bears to match the temperature in the winter, while Powell wanted to see some alliteration.

"The Halifax Horn Frogs — I don't know," he said."

The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly beat out two other Glens to win the breed. Now it is on to the rest of the terrier group.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Molly beat out two other Glens to win the breed. Now it is on to the rest of the terrier group.




WOW!!! Congratulations Mark, and to your wife and Molly. 

That should put a feather in your caps and add some extra coin into your pockets come breeding time.

I gather drinks are on the house and I may even try one of those good rums you NS people are so famous for. 

Thanks for your offer. 

EDIT:
Speaking of which, I'm sure you've seen and know all about this:
RUM RUNNING AND TASTING IN NOVA SCOTIA
Ride the Rum Runner Trail to Lunenburg
https://us-keepexploring.canada.travel/things-to-do/rum-running-and-tasting-nova-scotia





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! Congratulations Mark, and to your wife and Molly.
> 
> That should put a feather in your caps and add some extra coin into your pockets come breeding time.
> 
> I gather drinks are on the house and I may even try one of those good rums you NS people are so famous for.
> 
> Thanks for your offer.
> 
> EDIT:
> Speaking of which, I'm sure you've seen and know all about this:
> RUM RUNNING AND TASTING IN NOVA SCOTIA
> Ride the Rum Runner Trail to Lunenburg
> https://us-keepexploring.canada.travel/things-to-do/rum-running-and-tasting-nova-scotia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks, Patrick. Yes, what the heck ........... Molly did not get into the top four of the terrier group, but she beat the #2 Glen of Imaal terrier in Canada who was handled by one of the top (and most expensive) handlers in Canada. So, drinks are on the house until midnight. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin early. Neighbors have invited me over for a drink. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Molly beat out two other Glens to win the breed. Now it is on to the rest of the terrier group.


Good for Molly, Marc!

Today on SAP some great Al Popil shots, a police dog and his jack-in-the-box and today's video, 'Colorectal Surgeon'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good for Molly, Marc!
> 
> Today on SAP some great Al Popil shots, a police dog and his jack-in-the-box and today's video, 'Colorectal Surgeon'.


Thanks, Don. She is being shown now so I shall be getting some results from Deborah soon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly won her breed again this morning against the #2 and #3 Glen of Imaal terriers in Canada. So, now she is up against the winners of the other terrier group winners. Wish Team Molly luck ................... drinks on the house are riding on this outcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...MT-mYZ2CEQZC-QFrJqs2WFOF4njR-klEomniuukGuctSc

Well, now all they need is a stadium and approval from the CFL to have a team here in Halifax. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Molly won her breed again this morning against the #2 and #3 Glen of Imaal terriers in Canada. So, now she is up against the winners of the other terrier group winners. Wish Team Molly luck ................... drinks on the house are riding on this outcome.


Wow, she is really doing well! :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Molly won her breed again this morning against the #2 and #3 Glen of Imaal terriers in Canada. So, now she is up against the winners of the other terrier group winners. Wish Team Molly luck ................... drinks on the house are riding on this outcome.



The terrier groups are usually pretty wide and veritable and pretty hard to come out on top with that kind of competition.

Anyway, best of luck to Molly and her handler.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The terrier groups are usually pretty wide and veritable and pretty hard to come out on top with that kind of competition.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck to Molly and her handler.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks, Patrick. Molly did not place anywhere in the Terrier group. Such is Life. One more show tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Patrick. Molly did not place anywhere in the Terrier group. Such is Life. One more show tomorrow.



As I said, that Terrier Group is one huge group and a very wide range:
https://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/terrier/page/3/



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

@*Marc*

I see that some of the areas of the Nova Scotia lobster fishing season have been delayed due to nasty weather forecast, which I'm sure the lobsters will appreciate.

As some of our local stores have had Nova Scotia lobster on sale recently, is there any real difference between fresh and frozen lobster? They seem to usually sell just the tails, but it still has some very delicious meat.I

But I have a feeling that you are not an avid lobster eater and it is not one of your favorites, so maybe you aren't the best judge of that.

_Start of Nova Scotia's lobster fishing season postponed due to weather_
https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/start-o...ing-season-postponed-due-to-weather-1.4191088




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @*Marc*
> 
> I see that some of the areas of the Nova Scotia lobster fishing season have been delayed due to nasty weather forecast, which I'm sure the lobsters will appreciate.
> 
> As some of our local stores have had Nova Scotia lobster on sale recently, is there any real difference between fresh and frozen lobster? They seem to usually sell just the tails, but it still has some very delicious meat.I
> 
> But I have a feeling that you are not an avid lobster eater and it is not one of your favorites, so maybe you aren't the best judge of that.
> 
> _Start of Nova Scotia's lobster fishing season postponed due to weather_
> https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/start-o...ing-season-postponed-due-to-weather-1.4191088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, I am not a fan of lobster ............ too much work and I feel that it has no taste. Deborah, on the other hand, loves lobster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, I am not a fan of lobster ............ too much work and I feel that it has no taste. Deborah, on the other hand, loves lobster.


Not a lobster fan either. Reminds me of chewing on an eraser. Far too rubbery. Now king crab legs are another matter altogether. Love them. Shellfish and mussels are off my menu too. Allergic to them. Break out in hives when I eat them and scallops just plain make me sick. 

Love North Atlantic cod and Atlantic salmon. Pacific not so much, far too strong a taste for me.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a bird in the hand, stealing meat from lions in our video and storing heat from the sun. And oh yeah, a Whatzit? that may be tough.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not a lobster fan either. Reminds me of chewing on an eraser. Far too rubbery. Now king crab legs are another matter altogether. Love them. Shellfish and mussels are off my menu too. Allergic to them. Break out in hives when I eat them and scallops just plain make me sick.
> 
> Love North Atlantic cod and Atlantic salmon. Pacific not so much, far too strong a taste for me.


Don, I am with you about crab legs ............ as well as my aversion to mussels and most shellfish. I do love scallops, however, along with salmon from here in the North Atlantic. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh Sunday coffee is brewing while you try to figure out the SAP Whatzit pic. Bonne chance.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Fresh Sunday coffee is brewing while you try to figure out the SAP Whatzit pic. Bonne chance.


Morning all. Hoping for a Stamps win today. It’s warmer here with no rain for a day or so. So the world is unfolding as it should. Haven’t a clue as to what the whatzit is....and I mean crickets in the background.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Hoping for a Stamps win today. It’s warmer here with no rain for a day or so. So the world is unfolding as it should. Haven’t a clue as to what the whatzit is....and I mean crickets in the background.


Afternoon, Rp. Care for some BT coffee?

In that Deborah was born in Calgary, I too shall be rooting for the Stamps. Hopefully, it will be a close and exciting game. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/archives/the-n-s...TGh66PBuh6BRO7AClzg50evUwL4oWwT7TtHbRBF0T5bPM

Now we have a well designed and supervised skateboard park that is used properly.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.heartandstroke.ca/get-healthy/recipes/meat/cabbage-roll-casserole

Might try this recipe today. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.heartandstroke.ca/get-healthy/recipes/meat/cabbage-roll-casserole
> 
> Might try this recipe today. Wish me luck.


We make this all the time now Marc, you will love it! So much easier and quicker than making the rolls and the flavour is just the same. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We make this all the time now Marc, you will love it! So much easier and quicker than making the rolls and the flavour is just the same. Enjoy!


Well, I love cabbage rolls but hate helping Deborah do the work (she loves them as well but hates the labor intensive work), so this is a good compromise. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Hoping for a Stamps win today. It’s warmer here with no rain for a day or so. So the world is unfolding as it should. Haven’t a clue as to what the whatzit is....and I mean crickets in the background.





Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Care for some BT coffee?
> 
> In that Deborah was born in Calgary, I too shall be rooting for the Stamps. Hopefully, it will be a close and exciting game. We shall see.


Well, with easterners cheering for Calgary, I shall have to cheer on Ottawa then. After all their coach Rick Campbell is the sone of the Riders 'Gluey Huey' Campbell, so that works for me. The predominant game cry today in Edmonton is ABC. Anyone But Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, with easterners cheering for Calgary, I shall have to cheer on Ottawa then. After all their coach Rick Campbell is the sone of the Riders 'Gluey Huey' Campbell, so that works for me. The predominant game cry today in Edmonton is ABC. Anyone But Calgary.


Where is your provincial spirit???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

21 different terriers in the show Molly was just in. I did not know that there were this many different types of terriers. Still, she finished 3rd in this large group which is an accomplishment for a 1 1/2 year old dog.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, I am not a fan of lobster ............ too much work and I feel that it has no taste. Deborah, on the other hand, loves lobster.


It's somewhat of an embarrassment to be a Nova Scotian and not like lobster... in fact, the only time I ever had lobster and liked it was in Jamaica. Curried Lobster! 

I agree, Marc, not much taste otherwise. I see folks toss a bunch of butter at it perhaps they just like the taste of hot butter?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> It's somewhat of an embarrassment to be a Nova Scotian and not like lobster... in fact, the only time I ever had lobster and liked it was in Jamaica. Curried Lobster!
> 
> I agree, Marc, not much taste otherwise. I see folks toss a bunch of butter at it perhaps they just like the taste of hot butter?


Hot butter .............. only with pop corn. :love2::love2:

How is Life treating you and your family these days? Still have some snow? Our snow is all gone now. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a happy Molly with her yellow ribbon. Last show of the year here in Canada.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 21 different terriers in the show Molly was just in. I did not know that there were this many different types of terriers. Still, she finished 3rd in this large group which is an accomplishment for a 1 1/2 year old dog.





Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a happy Molly with her yellow ribbon. Last show of the year here in Canada.




Wow!!! As I mentioned previously Marc, the Terriers compose a very large group and range and what a GREAT ACCOMPLISHMENT for Molly to have done so well, and at what I gather was such a large, big city show!!

Well done to all involved.

More often than not, it's the larger terriers that tend to get the wins. So an extra good win for Molly!!!




Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 21 different terriers in the show Molly was just in. I did not know that there were this many different types of terriers. Still, she finished 3rd in this large group which is an accomplishment for a 1 1/2 year old dog.


Way to go Molly! :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Where is your provincial spirit???????????


Left it in Saskatchewan back in '69. 

Where is your eastern spirit???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow!!! As I mentioned previously Marc, the Terriers compose a very large group and range and what a GREAT ACCOMPLISHMENT for Molly to have done so well, and at what I gather was such a large, big city show!!
> 
> Well done to all involved.
> 
> More often than not, it's the larger terriers that tend to get the wins. So an extra good win for Molly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick
> ======


Thanks, Patrick. There were four other "best of their breed in Canada" terriers in this group, all seasoned vets. Molly is still a new comer to the adult group of dogs, having turned one less than a year ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Left it in Saskatchewan back in '69.
> 
> Where is your eastern spirit???????????


:-(


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a bird in the hand, stealing meat from lions in our video and storing heat from the sun. And oh yeah, a Whatzit? that may be tough.




Well, I'd say today's Sunday Whatzit? has to be an opel and this sample I believe is what they call a "Honeycomb Opal".

It actually also looks like a nice fancy toffee!! 



Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, I'd say today's Sunday Whatzit? has to be an opel and this sample I believe is what they call a "Honeycomb Opal".
> 
> It actually also looks like a nice fancy toffee!!
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap: Good one, Patrick.

I thought it looked like Jello. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Well, I'd say today's Sunday Whatzit? has to be an opel and this sample I believe is what they call a "Honeycomb Opal".
> 
> It actually also looks like a nice fancy toffee!!
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick
> ======


Right you are sir!


----------



## SINC

Marc, here is Ann's recipe she has been using for many years as you can tell by the yellowed clipping. She does not use bagged chopped cabbage though, she chope our own fresh from a good green head. You may want to try it some time as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the recipe, Don. Thank Ann as well.


----------



## pm-r

> Thanks for the recipe, Don. Thank Ann as well.



Without knocking Ann's recipe, it seems these days every time I go googling for some recipe, I got presented with about 1,000 recipes for the _instant pot_ type electric Pressure Cookers. And yes they can be very handy.

We purchased the ones that Home Hardware sells that is made to their own specs and has quite a few better and improved features than some of the other brands out there, including hinged lid and the controls on the top.
https://www.homehardware.ca/en/5l-stainless-steelblack-pressure-multi-cooker/p/3826651
See below:

With that in mind, how is this for a cabbage roll recipe:
https://pressureluckcooking.com/recipe/instant-pot-grandma-lils-stuffed-cabbage/

And of course if you want a few hundred more, you could get them here:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=inst....69i57j0l5.10455j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Dr.G.

Lord do I hate pre-game and half time singing/dancing. Get on with the game already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

TD Stamps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Lord do I hate pre-game and half time singing/dancing. Get on with the game already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I always thought it was a bit of a big joke the way they could make a supposedly one hour game last for hours and hours and hours. Sooo ... Boooring... and lets have some long huddles or whatever they call them.

I've never known any rugby fan to feel cheated with the short time it takes to play game. Heck, even there half time break is short.

BTW: Anyone notice what the *Canadian Rugby Team* actually managed to do lately In the world play competition??


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I always thought it was a bit of a big joke the way they could make a supposedly one hour game last for hours and hours and hours. Sooo ... Boooring... and lets have some long huddles or whatever they call them.
> 
> I've never known any rugby fan to feel cheated with the short time it takes to play game. Heck, even there half time break is short.
> 
> BTW: Anyone notice what the *Canadian Rugby Team* actually managed to do lately In the world play competition??
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Agreed, mon ami. I watch the game and not the hoopla.


----------



## Dr.G.

97 yard punt return .............. quite the record, especially in that cold.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> BTW: Anyone notice what the *Canadian Rugby Team* actually managed to do lately In the world play competition??
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Rugby???

WTH is that?


----------



## SINC

Good game so far though. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Just heard from Greg today. He is coming home for the holidays. Arrives Dec. 11 and leaves Jan. 9. He takes an entire month as he can work from his phone in this quiet time of tbe year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just heard from Greg today. He is coming home for the holidays. Arrives Dec. 11 and leaves Jan. 9. He takes an entire month as he can work from his phone in this quiet time of tbe year.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good game so far though. :clap:


True. Les than a minute to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Rugby???
> 
> WTH is that?


Killer football without shoulder pads or helmets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stamps win!!!!!!!!!!!!! A good game with the usual ups and downs for both teams.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Stamps win!!!!!!!!!!!!! A good game with the usual ups and downs for both teams.


:clap::clap::clap:

Perhaps we should thank Don for calling the Red-Blacks?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Perhaps we should thank Don for calling the Red-Blacks?


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Perhaps we should thank Don for calling the Red-Blacks?


Ya could do that. IF I had called the Red Blacks.

BUT I did not. I just said I would cheer for them is all. Big difference.


----------



## SINC

Now watching Engelbert Humperdinck do some oldies on PBS. Pretty good for a mid eighties guy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a sure fire anti-theft device for your vehicle, Don't Worry Be Happy to make you smile and just how much human skin have YOU eaten?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that would certainly be a sure fire anti-theft device for any car I had to drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a freshly brewed pot of coffee ready for anyone also up just now. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that would certainly be a sure fire anti-theft device for any car I had to drive.


Marc, I cannot ever remember not owning at least one vehicle that had a standard transmission in my entire lifetime including today. My 49 Meteor is a standard three on the tree flathead V-8. Shift pattern is shown below.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Marc, I cannot ever remember not owning at least one vehicle that had a standard transmission in my entire lifetime including today. My 49 Meteor is a standard three on the tree flathead V-8. Shift pattern is shown below.


Went completely automatic in 2004. Previous minivan was a 5 speed stick, needed a heavier clutch and was hard on my left knee driving around Calgary. Have not regretted the change.


----------



## Rps

Sad day here with the announcement by GM. I know a large number of people who will loose their jobs...family included.

As for the GC, I was glad the Stamps won.

As for standard transmissions....I haven’t driven one in years....while I know the process I’m not so sure I could smoothly drive one today. I remember my first instance at driving an automatic. It was my grandfathers car. He took me out to try it. We drove freely for a while then he said we’re heading into heavy traffic so he would take over. So I “put in the clutch”.....old habits die hard as that unthinking move turned out to be the power brakes ( also a first for me )....you can guess the rest.....it was a while before he let me drive it again.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Marc, I cannot ever remember not owning at least one vehicle that had a standard transmission in my entire lifetime including today. My 49 Meteor is a standard three on the tree flathead V-8. Shift pattern is shown below.




No-one has experienced the full automobile manual shifting experience until they have used what only the French could come up with in their Citroën's engineering approach with the 2CV's gearshift that was completely unorthodox.
Citroen 2 CV gearchange

And before that of course was changing gears while in motion in the Ford Model T, or even at rest for that matter!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, I cannot ever remember not owning at least one vehicle that had a standard transmission in my entire lifetime including today. My 49 Meteor is a standard three on the tree flathead V-8. Shift pattern is shown below.


A friend tried to teach me to drive his standard VW ............... threw me out of the car when I nearly stripped his gears. XX)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A friend tried to teach me to drive his standard VW ............... threw me out of the car when I nearly stripped his gears. XX)



The early "VW Beatles" gearshifters were God awful, even for good drivers used to driving manual shift cars, due to the long linkage and mounting and they felt like a stick stuck into rubber jello, and it was sure easy to hit the wrong gear.

The next, if not the fist black mark, was for their "heater"!!! A joke in cold weather. And often stinky.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The early "VW Beatles" gearshifters were God awful, even for good drivers used to driving manual shift cars, due to the long linkage and mounting and they felt like a stick stuck into rubber jello, and it was sure easy to hit the wrong gear.
> 
> The next, if not the fist black mark, was for their "heater"!!! A joke in cold weather. And often stinky.


This would have been in 1967. His VW was a year or so old ............. and the heater was not to be called a heater ............. more like an AC in January. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> The early "VW Beatles" gearshifters were God awful, even for good drivers used to driving manual shift cars, due to the long linkage and mounting and they felt like a stick stuck into rubber jello, and it was sure easy to hit the wrong gear.
> 
> The next, if not the fist black mark, was for their "heater"!!! A joke in cold weather. And often stinky.


I can state from ownership that I had a very different experience with these cars. I had three VW Bugs in my life, the first a used 1954 that shifted very clean, solid and well. The shift lever itself was only about 6 inches high and that made for quite a positive and easy shift through the four gears, although granted a gutless wonder back then. The heater was literally non existant that would barely clear the windshield for sure.

Then I bought a brand new 1964 Beetle. The shifting was rock solid and although a longer throw, never, ever had any issues or ever missed a gear. It had a gas heater and was by far the very best vehicle heater I ever did own in a winter to this day. Start it up and instant heat warmed the car up in minutes along with melting all the windows clear. Wasn't that hard on fuel either and never once had any type of foul smell. It worked flawlessly.

About 20 years back I bought a 1973 Beetle for $400 and sold it the next year for $1,000 after spending about a hundred bucks on it, and it too drove and shifted just fine.

Unless you got to know the little Bugs and learned how to use them properly, you might be left with a bad impression. My point being they were the best selling small car in history and do not deserve being run down by people who never bothered to learn how to drive them or depended on hearsay to form opinions.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can state from ownership that I had a very different experience with these cars. I had three VW Bugs in my life, the first a used 1954 that shifted very clean, solid and well. The shift lever itself was only about 6 inches high and that made for quite a positive and easy shift through the four gears, although granted a gutless wonder back then. The heater was literally non existant that would barely clear the windshield for sure.
> 
> Then I bought a brand new 1964 Beetle. The shifting was rock solid and although a longer throw, never, ever had any issues or ever missed a gear. It had a gas heater and was by far the very best vehicle heater I ever did own in a winter to this day. Start it up and instant heat warmed the car up in minutes along with melting all the windows clear. Wasn't that hard on fuel either and never once had any type of foul smell. It worked flawlessly.
> 
> About 20 years back I bought a 1973 Beetle for $400 and sold it the next year for $1,000 after spending about a hundred bucks on it, and it too drove and shifted just fine.
> 
> Unless you got to know the little Bugs and learned how to use them properly, you might be left with a bad impression. My point being they were the best selling small car in history and do not deserve being run down by people who never bothered to learn how to drive them or depended on hearsay to form opinions.


His 65 VW shifted well when he was doing the shifting ............. not when I was doing the shifting. However, we both froze when driving around Kingston, NY in winter. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I have an early morning for the next two day. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, methinks Rp will not be happy to read Mark's post in another thread about the Chevy Volt being discontinued. Too bad.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a gorgeous night shot of St. Albert's Pelland Place by Al Popil, a really low flying jet fighter and 'We Tried An Overnight Bus Hotel' in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, methinks Rp will not be happy to read Mark's post in another thread about the Chevy Volt being discontinued. Too bad.


No,and Chevy had such high hopes for the Volt. I know someone here in Lunenburg who has a Volt and is pleased with it.


----------



## SINC

Filled up the Suzuki yesterday at 95.9 per litre. What a treat that was.


----------



## CubaMark

Don - lovely photo of the '66 VW Bus this morning at SAP. That's one of the top vehicles on my wish list. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## SINC

Wait til you see its companion vehicle tomorrow Mark, a 66 Bug to round out the pair in the same colour scheme. Those 21 window ones are rare. I drove a brand new VW bus as a delivery vehicle at the paper back home in 1963 and loved driving that thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Filled up the Suzuki yesterday at 95.9 per litre. What a treat that was.


Wow, that is about 8 cents less than here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, that is about 8 cents less than here in Lunenburg.


We were at 97.6 here in Windsor yesterday. Our prices fluctuate by the hour here.
When I last filled up it was in the 99 range. It thenshot up 106 and down and up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We were at 97.6 here in Windsor yesterday. Our prices fluctuate by the hour here.
> When I last filled up it was in the 99 range. It thenshot up 106 and down and up.


I can't remember when it was under a dollar here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes, methinks Rp will not be happy to read Mark's post in another thread about the Chevy Volt being discontinued. Too bad.




I would have thought that he would be quite smug that he purchased one when when he did.

I'd say he made a pretty good choice and got a nice affordable to run car, and as long as he has access to a good service mechanic, if he ever needs one, he should be okay.

We are both in a similar position as Rp with our Suzukis, as the company stopped selling their new vehicles in Canada after the 2014 model year. And no trouble with parts, as I just recently got my right rear tail light assembly replaced that some twit shmucked into and broke (hit and run as well!!). And two excellent garages, one was the authorized Suzuki car dealer. But I haven't needed either except for the usual service and oil changes. And Rp won't need the latter. ;D


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I would have thought that he would be quite smug that he purchased one when when he did.
> 
> I'd say he made a pretty good choice and got a nice affordable to run car, and as long as he has access to a good service mechanic, if he ever needs one, he should be okay.
> 
> We are both in a similar position as Rp with our Suzukis, as the company stopped selling their new vehicles in Canada after the 2014 model year. And no trouble with parts, as I just recently got my right rear tail light assembly replaced that some twit shmucked into and broke (hit and run as well!!). And two excellent garages, one was the authorized Suzuki car dealer. But I haven't needed either except for the usual service and oil changes. And Rp won't need the latter. ;D
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, that may be in the case in BC, but here if you can't find a reliable private garage and pay very high prices for Suzuki parts via NAPA you will wind up with a vehicle you cannot continue to operate. For example a simple crossover exhaust pipe for my V-6 set me back over $300 when it got a hole in it this year. It took another $250 in labour to remove and install plus taxes and set me back a cool $500 for what in reality should have been a couple of hundred bucks.

Now consider the Volt being discontinued. Just how many non-GM dealers can work on such a machine? Lemme answer that, NONE. And with GM dropping the car, how many independent shops will try to learn to repair them? Again NONE. So what is the future for Volt owners?

We at least can buy overpriced parts from Japan and get by. What if a motherboard on the electronics tanks on a Volt? What then?

I could be wrong, but even the resale or trade value has to be adversely impacted, does it not?

As an owner, RP must know much more on what options he will have, and I hope there are many for his Volt. Thing is, I don't have much trust in GM to give a darn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin early. I have an early morning volunteering at a local school. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP that nifty matching Bug for Mark, some smooth music to begin a calm day in our video and how Michael Jackson did that gravity-defying dance bit.

And for some silly reason that defies common sense the phrase, 'long time no see' is now considered offensive at a university.


----------



## CubaMark

Very nice Beetle :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP that nifty matching Bug for Mark, some smooth music to begin a calm day in our video and how Michael Jackson did that gravity-defying dance bit.
> 
> And for some silly reason that defies common sense the phrase, 'long time no see' is now considered offensive at a university.


 My grandparents, who were forced out of Russia in 1903 (the Czar ordered all Jews had to leave Russia), and who knew no English, used to use this phrase. I always thought it was a Yiddish expression, based on how they said it with a Yiddish accent and inflection. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Back from my volunteer stint at a local school. Now, I have to get down to grading the case analyses sent to me by my Memorial grad students. So, freshly brewed coffee will be forthcoming throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Very nice Beetle :love2:


Love the color pattern.


----------



## Rps

Hi Don, I knew the Volt was going before I bought it. The technology, however, will continue. I purchased it from a dealer who has sold more Volts in our area than anyone else and has 3 trained mechanics....so that and an 8 year warranty eases the fear of owning the car....there a hundreds of them here in the Windsor area.

To me, it is the perfect urban unit, with the bonus of a 350 mile extended range. But the infrastructure for electric vehicles is clearly wonting. No one will wait 2 hours for a “fill up “, and the concept of electric transports is literally decades away.

As one who worked for GM in Oshawa, I know many..family included, who will be out of work...it is a sad day around my place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I knew the Volt was going before I bought it. The technology, however, will continue. I purchased it from a dealer who has sold more Volts in our area than anyone else and has 3 trained mechanics....so that and an 8 year warranty eases the fear of owning the car....there a hundreds of them here in the Windsor area.
> 
> To me, it is the perfect urban unit, with the bonus of a 350 mile extended range. But the infrastructure for electric vehicles is clearly wonting. No one will wait 2 hours for a “fill up “, and the concept of electric transports is literally decades away.
> 
> As one who worked for GM in Oshawa, I know many..family included, who will be out of work...it is a sad day around my place.


Are you able to recharge at home? What changes to your electrical system, if any, did you need to make?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> My grandparents, who were forced out of Russia in 1903 (the Czar ordered all Jews had to leave Russia), and who knew no English, used to use this phrase. I always thought it was a Yiddish expression, based on how they said it with a Yiddish accent and inflection. Go figure.


The language police are clearly bored and needed to fix something that isn’t broken.
We use “long tome no see” as children, my parents were Anglo-Saxon and it was a common expression .


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Are you able to recharge at home? What changes to your electrical system, if any, did you need to make?


Thank goodness I’m not an early adopter. When the Ont Gov had grants for installation of Level 2 chargers ( quick charge ) I did some research. So while I could charge my Volt in say 2 hours the charging unit, which runs 220 would cost around $1200 for purchase and instal....however refinishing the House...drywall and such would put it in the $4000 range. If you don’t have a convenient panel location this process can be very expensive. So during my research a Consumer Reports article said if you don’t need a 2 hour charge and can live with it plugged into a household 110 plug for, say over night charging, you don’t need the L2. As I’m retired I don’t need the quck charge, and the range extender means if I’m short on battery no problem. Running my Volt on household current since I bought it in June has cost me around $91 dollars in extra hydro costs. Or about 1/5 of a gas powered unit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thank goodness I’m not an early adopter. When the Ont Gov had grants for installation of Level 2 chargers ( quick charge ) I did some research. So while I could charge my Volt in say 2 hours the charging unit, which runs 220 would cost around $1200 for purchase and instal....however refinishing the House...drywall and such would put it in the $4000 range. If you don’t have a convenient panel location this process can be very expensive. So during my research a Consumer Reports article said if you don’t need a 2 hour charge and can live with it plugged into a household 110 plug for, say over night charging, you don’t need the L2. As I’m retired I don’t need the quck charge, and the range extender means if I’m short on battery no problem. Running my Volt on household current since I bought it in June has cost me around $91 dollars in extra hydro costs. Or about 1/5 of a gas powered unit.


Good to hear that it can be charged overnight with a household outlet.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, I knew the Volt was going before I bought it. The technology, however, will continue. I purchased it from a dealer who has sold more Volts in our area than anyone else and has 3 trained mechanics....so that and an 8 year warranty eases the fear of owning the car....there a hundreds of them here in the Windsor area.
> 
> To me, it is the perfect urban unit, with the bonus of a 350 mile extended range. But the infrastructure for electric vehicles is clearly wonting. No one will wait 2 hours for a “fill up “, and the concept of electric transports is literally decades away.
> 
> As one who worked for GM in Oshawa, I know many..family included, who will be out of work...it is a sad day around my place.


I suspected you of all people would have done your homework. Glad to know it is all working out for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suspected you of all people would have done your homework. Glad to know it is all working out for you.


Yes, it pays to do your homework. Will you be taking this car with you to Dalton, GA?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video that will have you in knots, making Canada great again and prescribing the outdoors.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it pays to do your homework. Will you be taking this car with you to Dalton, GA?


Absolutely! No issues that I can see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Absolutely! No issues that I can see.


Bon voyage. When do you leave for the sunny south?


----------



## Dr.G.

Power has been restored. Half of NS was without power for about 6 hours, a third of NB, a part of NL and most of PEI were without power, and some places are still without power. Luckily, it was daylight, and I had already brewed some coffee. Thus, I had the chance to read a book my son had given me last year. Quite relaxing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, have you spoken to your son, Greg, today? He might still be without power.


----------



## pm-r

> Power has been restored.



Wow, that sure some widespread power outage.



> Don, have you spoken to your son, Greg, today? He might still be without power.


A good reason to keep an older simple plugin phone handy that works off the telephone company's battery power. At least for as long as their batteries hold up. 

Out here they used to use the very large glass lead-acid Edison cells that could last for many many hours that could power the telephone system during a power failure.


EDIT:
WOW:
That is sure a big and rather serious power outage:
CBC News · Posted: Nov 29, 2018 6:52 AM AT | Last Updated: an hour ago
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/nova-scotia-winter-storm-november-29-2018-1.4925134




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Patrick, and some are still without power in the four Atlantic provinces.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Patrick, and some are still without power in the four Atlantic provinces.



It seems like your good ol' Lunenburg, NS Power Station is able to keep pounding out its power, and I thought it was almost separate to the other generating plants or did it have its own storm caused outages???


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, have you spoken to your son, Greg, today? He might still be without power.


Just heard from him via Facebook, says he is watching the Cowboys/Saints game so he has power.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems like your good ol' Lunenburg, NS Power Station is able to keep pounding out its power, and I thought it was almost separate to the other generating plants or did it have its own storm caused outages???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


This was half the province of NS, Patrick. Luckily, we got back online after only five hours. Since it was daylight, I read a book for most of that time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just heard from him via Facebook, says he is watching the Cowboys/Saints game so he has power.


:clap::clap::clap: Go Saints!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Lights are flickering as the winds are gaining strength. See you all for some TGIF coffee tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> This was half the province of NS, Patrick. Luckily, we got back online after only five hours. Since it was daylight, I read a book for most of that time.



I didn't realize that Nova Scotia had so many power generating plants scattered throughout the province, and it seems like 33 different sources currently and Lunenburg's own Power Station actually replaced its own steam engine generator some years ago.

That's quite a varied and diversified power infrastructure.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a great video of a great song, dogs skipping rope and Yowie hunters.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I didn't realize that Nova Scotia had so many power generating plants scattered throughout the province, and it seems like 33 different sources currently and Lunenburg's own Power Station actually replaced its own steam engine generator some years ago.
> 
> That's quite a varied and diversified power infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


NS Power is slowly taking over all generation and transmission of power in NS. We all are still waiting for the link to Muskrat Falls, NL to start to send power to all of NS. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Filled up the Suzuki yesterday at 95.9 per litre. What a treat that was.


:clap::clap::clap: We are down to 99 cents a litre this morning here in Lunenburg. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap: We are down to 99 cents a litre this morning here in Lunenburg. :clap:


Here is a look at our gas prices here this morning via Gas Buddy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is a look at our gas prices here this morning via Gas Buddy.


I have a ScotiaBank Visa that pays me 4% on all gas purchases. Since I pay off the card each month there are no interest charges ....... so that is like a 4 cent a litre discount. It really helps, along with 4% on groceries, 2% on pharmacy and 1% on everything else. The card costs me $99, but for the past 4 Novembers, I have received between $1100 and $1400 back, so the card pays for itself. Visa and ScotiaBank are the big losers.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...o2-ADAXWxR0X5yQ3KY55C9qehPmx5Wpbxp43lTj3Pyewk

All is quiet here in this area of NS.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I have a ScotiaBank Visa that pays me 4% on all gas purchases. Since I pay off the card each month there are no interest charges ....... so that is like a 4 cent a litre discount. It really helps, along with 4% on groceries, 2% on pharmacy and 1% on everything else. The card costs me $99, but for the past 4 Novembers, I have received between $1100 and $1400 back, so the card pays for itself. Visa and ScotiaBank are the big losers.


I just got a GM Scotia card Marc. No fee, and I bought my snow tires with it. I got a set of Michelin X x-ice for $677 on a set of four and got $150 off if I used the card...not bad.


----------



## Rps

Loved the joke of the day Don, but I always thought a scrotum was what you called that dial on the mouse to scroll through text.......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Loved the joke of the day Don, but I always thought a scrotum was what you called that dial on the mouse to scroll through text.......


Yeah Rp, I blew coffee through my nose when I first read that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I just got a GM Scotia card Marc. No fee, and I bought my snow tires with it. I got a set of Michelin X x-ice for $677 on a set of four and got $150 off if I used the card...not bad.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah Rp, I blew coffee through my nose when I first read that one.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Don this is very cool...SAP worthy

https://youtu.be/ceFO9s7DgtM


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a great video of a great song, dogs skipping rope and Yowie hunters.



Another Great Entertaining issue of SAP thanks Don, but it seems that the Reuters "late breaking world news" headlines and links have disappeared recently.

Certainly not the end of the world, but it was handy and a decent compact summary of current news.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Damn, missed it again.....next year for sure......anyone want to join me....


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/eighth-annual-potato-fest-1.4925970


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Damn, missed it again.....next year for sure......anyone want to join me....
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/eighth-annual-potato-fest-1.4925970


Rp, love mashed potatoes with real gravy, have had poutine once and did not like it, and as for a potato martini ........................ pass. As for a regular martini ............ "Shaken Not Stirred " 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUUq5mRCimo[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Damn, missed it again.....next year for sure......anyone want to join me....




For sure!!!

I can't believe I didn't know about this or even receive an invitation... but they forgot to include potato wine or the stronger elixir — vodka!!! 

The potato reins with its variety of offerings... but I'd skip any 'martinis' but don't spare the good gravy...



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> have had poutine once and did not like it,



Hard to believe, but maybe it wasn't decent poutine in the first place!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hard to believe, but maybe it wasn't decent poutine in the first place!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Had it at a great poutine spot in Montreal .................. still hated it. XX)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Had it at a great poutine spot in Montreal .................. still hated it. XX)




Hmmm...??? OK, but maybe some of those famous NS Potato Skins would suit you better and it seem the The Knot Pub just down the road from your place serves up one of the best:
https://haligonia.ca/nova-scotia-food-profiles-potato-skins-127567/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? OK, but maybe some of those famous NS Potato Skins would suit you better and it seem the The Knot Pub just down the road from your place serves up one of the best:
> https://haligonia.ca/nova-scotia-food-profiles-potato-skins-127567/


Now those I love .................. :love2: ............. especially at the local Knot Pub. :clap:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Another Great Entertaining issue of SAP thanks Don, but it seems that the Reuters "late breaking world news" headlines and links have disappeared recently.
> 
> Certainly not the end of the world, but it was handy and a decent compact summary of current news.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hmmm, was there this morning, but not now. Also the archives are missing as well. The investigation begins, stay tuned.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hmmm, was there this morning, but not now. Also the archives are missing as well. The investigation begins, stay tuned.




I also checked several of the archives and thought it strange that there was nothing there, yet I could swear they were there yesterday or at least a day before so I just thought I would mention it.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I also checked several of the archives and thought it strange that there was nothing there, yet I could swear they were there yesterday or at least a day before so I just thought I would mention it.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


BBC has been a PITA for weeks now. They have switched urls from bbc.co.uk to bbc.com and all periferals are screwed up. I am now at their mercy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. Might start the coffee brewing ............ and then go back to sleep. Later ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/30/us/bernie-glassman-american-zen-master/index.html

No relationship, but a unique person nonetheless.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are up early indeed.

Today on SAP Christmas wreaths, Christmas trains and the most amazing video on carving the lead of a pencil.


----------



## Dr.G.

This describes our three doxies and Molly quite well.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great night for the lighting of the fleet in Lunenburg Harbor, followed by some great fireworks.

Full disclosure, my neighbor, Peter Zwicker, took all these pics. He is a professional photographer here in Lunenburg. The last picture was taken 4 years ago and the other three tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah was speaking with her brother in Edmonton, and he said that there was some light snow falling right now ........... and he fears that it will be there until Christmas. Are you hoping for a White Christmas???? I know that I am NOT!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Deborah was speaking with her brother in Edmonton, and he said that there was some light snow falling right now ........... and he fears that it will be there until Christmas. Are you hoping for a White Christmas???? I know that I am NOT!!!


Not sure what part of Edmonton he might live in, but we have had snow on the ground now for many weeks and it will be a white Christmas in every way. You have to understand that once snow falls here, it stays all winter long. There is no melting, ever, even if we get a week of melting temps. The ground freezes solid and stays that way from early November to the end of March.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure what part of Edmonton he might live in, but we have had snow on the ground now for many weeks and it will be a white Christmas in every way. You have to understand that once snow falls here, it stays all winter long. There is no melting, ever.


I am not sure where he lives in Edmonton, but it is a very sunny spot according to him. Sorry to hear about your snow ............... unless you want a white Christmas. We are getting someone to stay here with the four dogs and Deborah and I are spending Christmas in Victoria, BC this year.


----------



## SINC

Ah, one coast to the other. I just cannot stand being near the ocean, so will spend it as always, far from the ocean shores in what I know as home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, one coast to the other. I just cannot stand being near the ocean, so will spend it as always, far from the ocean shores in what I know as home.


Well, the Atlantic and Pacific oceans bring milder temps. Still, you don't have hurricanes. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP decorating the Christmas tree, a video look at a fishing harbour and of course the Sunday Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Today's Whatzit pic looks like an early accordion , aka "squeeze box".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?
> 
> Today's Whatzit pic looks like an early accordion, aka "squeeze box".


Sure thing on the coffee, thanks Marc. 

As for the Whatzit? you are correct but lack the specific name of the instrument itself.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing on the coffee, thanks Marc.
> 
> As for the Whatzit? you are correct but lack the specific name of the instrument itself.


I don't know the official name off the top of my head, and looking things up is not my style. But I was curious, and all I could find was that it might be a one row diatonic, melodeon or, as it is sometimes referred to "German style accordion". Still, I did not know this and had to look it up.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKj...UVHk6EaakK-THS_layaDK7lzU1xWIv0EVzyLY7fYWEZ8k

Fun at the Lunenburg Harbor dock.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I don't know the official name off the top of my head, and looking things up is not my style. But I was curious, and all I could find was that it might be a one row diatonic, melodeon or, as it is sometimes referred to "German style accordion". Still, I did not know this and had to look it up.


The name Bixman is seeking is the Flutina. Now you know without looking it up. 

The flutina - Accordeonworld


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKj...UVHk6EaakK-THS_layaDK7lzU1xWIv0EVzyLY7fYWEZ8k
> 
> Fun at the Lunenburg Harbor dock.


Wow, for a town of just over 2,000 souls that is a fine celebration and a well-done video. I see why you chose the community, Marc.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. 12c and sunny here today.

Don a technology item for SAP maybe....

SHIFFER ADVANCED TECHNOLOGY CORP ANNOUNCES BRAIN ENHANCEMENT CHIP

Researchers and engineers at SHIFFER announced today that they have developed a microchip which can be simply glued to the back of the ear, and will boost a persons intellect by anywhere from 48 to 112%.

They call it "THE Brain"(TM).

So, if you're talking to someone who SEEMS to be VERY sure that EVERYTHING they know is RIGHT, and most of what YOU know is WRONG, don't feel insulted by their attitude of superiority.

Just remind yourself that they are probably one of those people who have Shiffer Brains.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The name Bixman is seeking is the Flutina. Now you know without looking it up.
> 
> The flutina - Accordeonworld


Thanks for this info. Never heard of such an instrument.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, for a town of just over 2,000 souls that is a fine celebration and a well-done video. I see why you chose the community, Marc.


Yes, we have 2300 here in the Town of Lunenburg, and a few thousand more in Lunenburg County. Yes, we are glad that we moved here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. 12c and sunny here today.
> 
> Don a technology item for SAP maybe....
> 
> SHIFFER ADVANCED TECHNOLOGY CORP ANNOUNCES BRAIN ENHANCEMENT CHIP
> 
> Researchers and engineers at SHIFFER announced today that they have developed a microchip which can be simply glued to the back of the ear, and will boost a persons intellect by anywhere from 48 to 112%.
> 
> They call it "THE Brain"(TM).
> 
> So, if you're talking to someone who SEEMS to be VERY sure that EVERYTHING they know is RIGHT, and most of what YOU know is WRONG, don't feel insulted by their attitude of superiority.
> 
> Just remind yourself that they are probably one of those people who have Shiffer Brains.


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/otta...d-X6zs7wrcbDlwgxeZ6hfkcdo6lkWqvNCtRETVYUrcwBU

Don, a WebBits item for SAP?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/otta...d-X6zs7wrcbDlwgxeZ6hfkcdo6lkWqvNCtRETVYUrcwBU
> 
> Don, a WebBits item for SAP?


It is indeed, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is indeed, merci.


A bit small for me.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sure thing on the coffee, thanks Marc.
> 
> As for the Whatzit? you are correct but lack the specific name of the instrument itself.





SINC said:


> The name Bixman is seeking is the Flutina. Now you know without looking it up.
> 
> The flutina - Accordeonworld




I would have agreed with Mark and said _Ancient Accordion_, or for North American slang, an antique _Squeezebox_. But it's interesting to see that there are enough differences that it was actually called a Flutina.

And this:


> The term "flutina" is actually a more specific English name for a version of the accordéon diatonique, accordéon mélodique, clavier (keyboard) mélodique, or even accordéon romantique. Instrument makers of the 19th century often invented many distinct names for all these "new" versions of the same instrument. In addition, English musical instrument dealers would switch the brass reeds out of the French instruments, and replace them with steel reeds. Then, these English dealers would stamp their own company name inside the instrument, or the stamp of the specific store that was selling the accordion. This was a common practice in the 19th century and has continued to be used by many reputable, as well as disreputable, musical instrument dealers.
> 
> 
> Flutina 1870/1880
> All these names, which the French makers gave these instruments, have the pallets on the outside, but the name "Flutina" implies an accordion with the pallets opening on the interior side of the face, just above the buttons, and the air exiting from a narrow slot in back of the protruding keyboard. This feature was supposed to give a more "flute-like" tone to the reeds. Whether the French makers ever used the name "Flutina" is not known.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flutina

Of course the lack of bass notes or keys or buttons Is quite a drastic difference. And it seems they only played In one direction on the "draw".

Actually, I had previously thought that a Flutina was similar to a Flute but had some sort of valves similar to a trumpet but more of them.

Anyway, it's always good to learn something new everyday!!! Thanks.




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKj...UVHk6EaakK-THS_layaDK7lzU1xWIv0EVzyLY7fYWEZ8k
> 
> Fun at the Lunenburg Harbor dock.




Looks like it was a Great Time for all.

And those are impressive fireworks for just a small-town population.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Looks like it was a Great Time for all.
> 
> And those are impressive fireworks for just a small-town population.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, it's a big event each year here in Lunenburg. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> https://vimeo.com/135132319


I forgot that I posted this way back when.


----------



## SINC

I am celebrating Advent with 24 beer that my daughter bought for me. I began last night with the beer pictured below. The can does not tell you what the beer is, only that it is an Alberta craft beer and you have to use the QR code reader on your phone to find out what you are drinking each day. Day one was an Alley Kat beer from Edmonton and today a red beer from Medicine Hat although I have yet to try it as I have it with my supper. Kinda fun not knowing what you have until the day you consume it. No idea what is in the other 22 cans.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am celebrating Advent with 24 beer that my daughter bought for me. I began last night with the beer pictured below. The can does not tell you what the beer is, only that it is an Alberta craft beer and you have to use the QR code reader on your phone to find out what you are drinking each day. Day one was an Alley Kat beer from Edmonton and today a red beer from Medicine Hat although I have yet to try it as I have it with my supper. Kinda fun not knowing what you have until the day you consume it. No idea what is in the other 22 cans.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your snow situation, Don. Have you started the snow removal contract?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of two of our doxies howling. The fog horn in the Lunenburg Harbor was going off and the fog is very thick this morning with a slight breeze our way. Thus, two howling doxies.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of your snow situation, Don. Have you started the snow removal contract?


Yessiree, it began November first and they have a huge job this morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a disk wreath, a talking fried egg and a video on human evolution about our closest relative and it's not a chimp.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yessiree, it began November first and they have a huge job this morning.


Very wise on your part, Don. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I had a nice day trip in Halifax. It was an interesting day of pre-Christmas shopping.


----------



## SINC

We got over 30 cm of snow which means nothing to me, but by my count in my own back yard we got a foot of snow. Those blocks in my wall are 5 inches each not counting the grout between them and as you can see the snowfall is higher than two of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We got over 30 cm of snow which means nothing to me, but by my count in my own back yard we got a foot of snow. Those blocks in my wall are 5 inches each not counting the grout between them and as you can see the snowfall is higher than two of them.


Don, 30cm = 1 foot of snow. Whichever amount you use, that was a great deal of snow, especially since, as you say, it will not melt away any time soon. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> We got over 30 cm of snow which means nothing to me,



Basic translation = 30 cm of snow is 30 cm more than most normal city living people want or need.




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Basic translation = 30 cm of snow is 30 cm more than most normal city living people want or need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a shot of St. Albert's new bird brain posts, adopting a dog and a close call dive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Sadly, the "So very true . . ." item re puppy mill dogs at pet shops vs dogs in pounds is very accurate. I did like the puppy pic. Should you ever need any more, let me know.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Basic translation = 30 cm of snow is 30 cm more than most normal city living people want or need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So very true. Here is what 90cm of snow and strong winds produce. Glad I am no longer having to look for my car in the driveway in our house in St. John's. To be fair, there was already about 30cm of snow on the ground from previous snow falls.


----------



## SINC

I remember my back aching the first time I saw that picture all those years ago.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I remember my back aching the first time I saw that picture all those years ago.



And that was quite a while ago I believe, like in BSB years. 

ie: *B*efore *S*now *B*lowers 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

A smile for you










No snow here, thank goodness. Don’t know if I could take a snow fall that deep.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I remember my back aching the first time I saw that picture all those years ago.


Notice the shovel ........... it was a bent ergonomic design which saved my back, but wrecked my knees. The next year I got another bigger snow blower.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And that was quite a while ago I believe, like in BSB years.
> 
> ie: *B*efore *S*now *B*lowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


That was the winter of 2000/01 when St. John's received a record 638cm of snow. There was still some under by back deck to make snowballs on Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A smile for you
> 
> View attachment 88334
> 
> 
> 
> No snow here, thank goodness. Don’t know if I could take a snow fall that deep.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

21 feet that year ........... 19 feet the next .......... 17 feet the year after. Our last winter in St. John's saw 13 feet of snow, the St. John's average for the past 50 years.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> 21 feet that year ........... 19 feet the next .......... 17 feet the year after. Our last winter in St. John's saw 13 feet of snow, the St. John's average for the past 50 years.


Marc, I don’t know how people could live there! It must have been a shock to you coming from New York and Georgia so many years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I don’t know how people could live there! It must have been a shock to you coming from New York and Georgia so many years ago.


True. In my five years in the State of Georgia, I saw a total of 5 inches of snow. By Pearl Harbor Day in my first year in St. John's (4 1/2 months) I saw 6 inches of snow. That year we got about 15 feet of snow ......... and I was shocked. Little did I know that it was just the beginning. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I don’t know how people could live there! It must have been a shock to you coming from New York and Georgia so many years ago.


Rp, the doxies liked the snow ............. since it gave them a sense of height. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

One of the few times a doxie can look down on a person walking up the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. I have to be at the Bluenose Academy to help out at 745AM. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, is Ely with you folks? How does she like the snow?


----------



## SINC

Yep, Ely loves the snow. She sticks yer face full into the piles in the yard and then shakes it off. She loves it for a limited time though and is always ready to go in when 10 minutes or so have passed and even less when the temps drop to -30°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, Ely loves the snow. She sticks yer face full into the piles in the yard and then shakes it off. She loves it for a limited time thoug and is always ready to go in when 10 minutes or so have passed and even less when the temps drop to -30°.


Sounds like Molly, our terrier born in Finland.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Christmas wish for most, a simply amazing guitar cover of the Sultans Of Swing and melting gold at room temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Back from my volunteer stint at the Bluenose Academy. Last one for this year, but will begin again in Jan. Interesting being back in a live classroom once again.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Christmas wish for most, a simply amazing guitar cover of the Sultans Of Swing and melting gold at room temperature.


Don that is indeed an amazing cover of Sultans Of Swing. Certainly one of the best I’ve heard.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don that is indeed an amazing cover of Sultans Of Swing. Certainly one of the best I’ve heard.


Morning Rp, if you liked that one, wait until you wee Chris Issak's Wicked Game played as an instrumental on a cello and guitar. It too is very good and coming up in the next little while on SAP.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Back from my volunteer stint at the Bluenose Academy. Last one for this year, but will begin again in Jan. Interesting being back in a live classroom once again.


Glad to hear you enjoy that kind of exposure Marc. I too use to enjoy taking kids on a tour of the printing plant back in the 60s. The publisher was so impressed with the way I got along with the kids and made their tour fun and I got to do every one. I must have done dozens in my time back in Swift Current.


----------



## pm-r

> I too use to enjoy taking kids on a tour of the printing plant back in the 60s



There was a similar fellow at the Sidney Review publishing/Printing place who would give an excellent tour for us schoolchildren in the 50s. 

But I think he got his real jollies when he got the typist to type out our names and then hand us the lead slug that was hot as hell in our tender little hands.

I think I still have it somewhere and it works with any ink pad and stamps my name. Neat times and memories.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad to hear you enjoy that kind of exposure Marc. I too use to enjoy taking kids on a tour of the printing plant back in the 60s. The publisher was so impressed with the way I got along with the kids and made their tour fun and I got to do every one. I must have done dozens in my time back in Swift Current.


:clap::clap::clap: Your daughter must have inherited her teaching abilities from you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> There was a similar fellow at the Sidney Review publishing/Printing place who would give an excellent tour for us schoolchildren in the 50s.
> 
> But I think he got his real jollies when he got the typist to type out our names and then hand us the lead slug that was hot as hell in our tender little hands.
> 
> I think I still have it somewhere and it works with any ink pad and stamps my name. Neat times and memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True memories, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a very busy SAP this morning as we march toward Christmas. Our video has an elephant saluting the men who rescued her calf, an upside down sign observation and 10 Holiday Songs We Absolutely Cannot Stand.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a very busy SAP this morning as we march toward Christmas. Our video has an elephant saluting the men who rescued her calf, an upside down sign observation and 10 Holiday Songs We Absolutely Cannot Stand.


Morning, Don. Cute upside down sign. I must show it to Deborah in that she road horses for most of her youth.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.

Don this is SAP ready for sure...

A woman and her little girl were visiting the grave of the little girl's grandmother. On their way through the cemetery back to the car, the little girl asked, "Mummy, do they ever bury two people in the same grave?"

"Of course not, dear," replied the mother, "Why would you think that?"

"The tombstone back there said... 'Here lies a lawyer and an honest man.'"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Don this is SAP ready for sure...
> 
> A woman and her little girl were visiting the grave of the little girl's grandmother. On their way through the cemetery back to the car, the little girl asked, "Mummy, do they ever bury two people in the same grave?"
> 
> "Of course not, dear," replied the mother, "Why would you think that?"
> 
> "The tombstone back there said... 'Here lies a lawyer and an honest man.'"


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at water drops by Al Popil, saving a cat in a big way and four things to remember when choosing a gift this Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look at water drops by Al Popil, saving a cat in a big way and four things to remember when choosing a gift this Christmas.


Don, four great ideas for gift giving for children. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, four great ideas for gift giving for children. :clap:


Credit goes to Rp for that one, Marc, it was he who sent it along to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Credit goes to Rp for that one, Marc, it was he who sent it along to me.


:clap::clap::clap:

Good one, Rp. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...k-nJi9vPHuAikQujQJxu06vbMOaEGxD8CzC6Ro4T9QY08

Don, a nice ending to this St. A. story.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Credit goes to Rp for that one, Marc, it was he who sent it along to me.


Don my wife sent you some memes, the one with the cat and folk music is priceless.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don my wife sent you some memes, the one with the cat and folk music is priceless.


Yep, I got them. Now have so many it will take a while to use them all up, but tell her thanks a bunch!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yep, I got them. Now have so many it will take a while to use them all up, but tell her thanks a bunch!


No problem, I remember my editor days and you always need content.


----------



## SINC

A wee experiment in honour of Pearl Harbour and an American hero. If this plays, a couple here might enjoy this radio program from 1948.

https://jmp.sh/SWurhl3


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A wee experiment in honour of Pearl Harbour and an American hero. If this plays, a couple here might enjoy this radio program from 1948.
> 
> https://jmp.sh/SWurhl3


Very interesting. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A wee experiment in honour of Pearl Harbour and an American hero. If this plays, a couple here might enjoy this radio program from 1948.
> 
> https://jmp.sh/SWurhl3


Lest we forget.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFPyVBBvs1Y&feature=share&fbclid=IwAR3lQ8AdSeLqfq2NXlFLaxsOarva54HDOnmKZOH04iS-mELPvfu_ccJCOFU[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on a very busy edition of SAP a video of a cello and guitar doing Wicked Game, the cutest darn puppy dressed for Christmas and Massive Impact Crater Beneath Greenland Could Explain Ice Age Climate Swing. And there's more, much more. Took me over an hour just to sort it all out this morning. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great cello/guitar video clip. Very soothing. 

Wiener Dog Saves Goal! = OMG!!!!!!!! Hope he was not hurt.

Cute puppy pic. Did Ely look something like that as a pup?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Great cello/guitar video clip. Very soothing.
> 
> Wiener Dog Saves Goal! = OMG!!!!!!!! Hope he was not hurt.
> 
> Cute puppy pic. Did Ely look something like that as a pup?


Here is Ely at about 3 months old, top and yesterday out in the garage with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, sweet pics of a sweet dog.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today but will be sunny for the next few days. Will probably go see the Xmas lights in the park tonight.....all $3 million dollars worth.

Don that was indeed a lovely version of Wicked Games.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don that was indeed a lovely version of Wicked Games.


Wait for the next one Rp, 10 stages of jazz on the acoustic guitar. The guy begins with him playing stage one and he adds nine more stages until he is playing all 10 at once. Will try and get it on next weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops .............. posted in the wrong thread. Mea culpa.


----------



## SINC

^ 

Likely meant for the weather thread, but you may be colder than us tonight and THAT is different.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> ^
> 
> Likely meant for the weather thread, but you may be colder than us tonight and THAT is different.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...66B8WO6znTCFXUOVx2BrPS-k2x2dOtHsNP2cqc76eb6-g

Don, did I send you this St. A. story?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/archives/when-th...G1F0FHgz88IXJ5jxWcScCbSX4NJGvfj2-0nRmNaCL0BAo

Sadly, I remember this broadcast.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/archives/when-th...G1F0FHgz88IXJ5jxWcScCbSX4NJGvfj2-0nRmNaCL0BAo
> 
> Sadly, I remember this broadcast.





And more shock to discover it will have been thirty-eight years ago tonight...!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And more shock to discover it will have been thirty-eight years ago tonight...!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


All too true, Patrick.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...66B8WO6znTCFXUOVx2BrPS-k2x2dOtHsNP2cqc76eb6-g
> 
> Don, did I send you this St. A. story?


Yes, but it has been so overexposed here on Edmonton media, social media and TV and radio that I have to pass on this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, but it has been so overexposed here on Edmonton media, social media and TV and radio that I have to pass on this one.


Interesting. Still, it is a unique story. What's in store for us on SAP tomorrow?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yes, but it has been so overexposed here on Edmonton media, social media and TV and radio that I have to pass on this one.



And even our so-called "local" GlobalTV was flogging it for way longer than needed. Even my wife got bored with their coverage of it and wondered what the big deal was all about.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What's in store for us on SAP tomorrow?


Morning all and welcome to another very busy SAP. A whatzit? that should be dead easy to ponder on a Sunday morning, but also Christmas lights and wreaths, a burn photo by Al Popil, a look at diaries of old and a video about pooping a potato and more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee. I shall let our west coasters have a go at the Whatzit pic.


----------



## Rps

So, where’s Johnny Carson and Ed Ames when you need them.....

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/axe-throwing-sport-windsor-1.4930186


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So, where’s Johnny Carson and Ed Ames when you need them.....
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/axe-throwing-sport-windsor-1.4930186


I remember that episode and the reaction of Johnny when the axe hit at a "certain" location. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee. I shall let our west coasters have a go at the Whatzit pic.


Morning Marc, I have seen something like this before...usually it was on the road side used as a marker when there was an accident. Not sure what they are called.....smudge pots maybe. Patrick will know for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, I have seen something like this before...usually it was on the road side used as a marker when there was an accident. Not sure what they are called.....smudge pots maybe. Patrick will know for sure.


Smudge pot was going to be my guess as well, Rp. Still, we should give Patrick a chance.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee. I shall let our west coasters have a go at the Whatzit pic.





Rps said:


> Morning Marc, I have seen something like this before...usually it was on the road side used as a marker when there was an accident. Not sure what they are called.....smudge pots maybe. Patrick will know for sure.




A Good Sunday Morning to all, and very nice to be allowed a belated chance to guess today's Whatzit?, but you both beat me, even with its terribly dark photo, suggesting it's a "Road or Construction _Smudge Pot_" but I believe that type was actually called "*The Toledo Torch*" and sometimes just a "Road Flare" (even though there are several types) .

But quite a different type and design to the *Smudge Pot* or *orchard heater* that were used in large orchards and nurseries to help keep the frost or ice from damaging the vegetation, and fruit on the fruit trees. Especially used in the Florida citrus areas, especially the orange groves. And yes, some were even used years ago at the Butchart Gardens were I worked for forty years.

If the heat didn't help, I'm sure all the sooty smoke they could generate helped discourage any fruit or plant damage. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a nice Sunday afternoon drive with Deborah. We did not go anywhere in particular, just drove around and talked, which is nice. The roads are all clear and there is just a dusting of snow on the lawns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Want to get up and outside by 5AM to see the comet. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Hope you get to see the comet Marc, not a chance of seeing it here in the southern sky as the lights of Edmonton just 5 km away even burn out the stars.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a pic from Bob in Blairmore, rewriting the happy birthday song in our video and Parking Lot Etiquette For Morons. Don't Be That Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hope you get to see the comet Marc, not a chance of seeing it here in the southern sky as the lights of Edmonton just 5 km away even burn out the stars.


Saw more of the comet two night ago than this morning. Peak is on Dec. 16th, but there will be some moonshine to dim the effect. With binoculars, it is just a blur of light, no tail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have a fresh pot of coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Saw more of the comet two night ago than this morning. Peak is on Dec. 16th, but _*there will be some moonshine to dim the effect*_. With binoculars, it is just a blur of light,_* no tail*_.



Wow Marc, some of your neighbours might be talking about you being out in your yard at odd morning hours and misunderstanding about your _*imbibing in all that moonshine*_ and maybe snickering that it's all because he isn't getting _*any tail*_!!!


That can happen in small towns... ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Saw more of the comet two night ago than this morning. Peak is on Dec. 16th, but there will be some moonshine to dim the effect. With binoculars, it is just a blur of light, no tail.


I’m a wine man myself Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow Marc, some of your neighbours might be talking about you being out in your yard at odd morning hours and misunderstanding about your _*imbibing in all that moonshine*_ and maybe snickering that it's all because he isn't getting _*any tail*_!!!
> 
> 
> That can happen in small towns... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Ours is a quiet area of Lunenburg, and everyone is asleep when I go out with the dogs ............... at least no one has any lights on in their homes. Of course, I have had some moonshine when I taught in Waycross, Georgia .................... it was like nothing I ever experienced. 

Now, when our dogs start to howl at the full moon ............ then there is a need to be concerned.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m a wine man myself Marc.


:clap::clap::clap: Me too, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> Of course, I have had some moonshine when I taught in Waycross, Georgia .................... it was like nothing I ever experienced.



It seems to be coming quite popular and back in style but I don't doubt it's much improved from the stuff that you probably burnt your mouth on:
_*Taste Test: The Best Legal Moonshine *_
https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/moonshine-taste-test-legal_us_4435347




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Patrick, I grew up in a rural area where there was actual vendors of shine.......it was like drinking flaming gasoline.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick, I grew up in a rural area where there was actual vendors of shine.......it was like drinking flaming gasoline.



Neat!! I understand that their test for good "shine" was how much the drinker gagged or tears formed in their eyes!!

But I understand the more recent stuff has been toned down somewhat.

What I don't understand is how their illegal making of their moonshine Is actually legal in some parts. But then again there's lots of stuff I don't understand about the US of A and how things work down there.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Patrick, I grew up in a rural area where there was actual vendors of shine.......it was like drinking flaming gasoline.


XX)XX)XX) I can attest to that, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Neat!! I understand that their test for good "shine" was how much the drinker gagged or tears formed in their eyes!!
> 
> But I understand the more recent stuff has been toned down somewhat.
> 
> What I don't understand is how their illegal making of their moonshine Is actually legal in some parts. But then again there's lots of stuff I don't understand about the US of A and how things work down there.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


After two shots, I could not make a fist and my teeth felt like marshmellows. XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://earthsky.org/space/46p-wirt...OZ47-wTqydxkEBw2pf9t26l6xYk9DhVtqeLzxAZo1DH0Q


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> After two shots, I could not make a fist and my teeth felt like marshmellows. XX)XX)



  XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> XX)


.... and talk about the hangover ........... XX)


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, never did hear of any moonshine in Sask., but people used to go down to Montana and buy a jar of Everclear. Seems to me it was about 96% alcohol.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I have an early doctor's appointment. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a pic from Bob in Blairmore, rewriting the happy birthday song in our video and Parking Lot Etiquette For Morons. Don't Be That Guy.



I thought I'd post here to ask if any other's have tried playing any of the games that Don has made available on his SAP in the *Santa's Big Bag Of Christmas Fun*.

I'm sure no gamer and some didn't make any sense to me, but my main concern is, and here's where others could maybe check, and in case it's just my iMac, but three times now I have tried some of the games there and they *completely froze up my iMac SOLID and had to use the extended push on the power switch to get it to shut down.* Not even a Force Quit would work.

Anyway, a heads up here so others could test some games as maybe Don might want to modify the page if the game freeze other users Macs.

I just thought posting this way could sped up any checking and provide replies for Don to maybe address.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Just getting ready to leave for the airport in about a half hour to pick up son Greg who lands at 10:30 from Halifax.

Will check out the games later today Patrick, but when I tried them a week or so ago, they worked just fine for me, although I must admit I only tried one. More when I get some free time today. Thanks for the tip, would not want to run stuff that is an issue for readers, although your is the only complaint so far.

EDIT: Waiting for Ann I tried about half a dozen of the games and all worked perfectly, no freezing or lock up at all. While I found some of them pretty childish and oddly a couple hard to understand the goal of the game, all was smooth without issue.

This running Mojave 10.14.1 with Safari 12.0.1.

Have you tried a browser other than Safari, Patrick?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just getting ready to leave for the airport in about a half hour to pick up son Greg who lands at 10:30 from Halifax.
> 
> Will check out the games later today Patrick, but when I tried them a week or so ago, they worked just fine for me, although I must admit I only tried one. More when I get some free time today. Thanks for the tip, would not want to run stuff that is an issue for readers, although your is the only complaint so far.


Wish him well, Don. Sunny and -4C in Halifax right now.


----------



## SINC

High wispy light cloud here with a wind chill of -20° at the airport. He will feel the difference. He texted he was on board at 8:05 Halifax time so it is about a five and a half hour direct flight.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> ... ... ...
> Will check out the games later today Patrick, but when I tried them a week or so ago, they worked just fine for me, although I must admit I only tried one. More when I get some free time today. Thanks for the tip, would not want to run stuff that is an issue for readers, although your is the only complaint so far.
> 
> EDIT: Waiting for Ann I tried about half a dozen of the games and all worked perfectly, no freezing or lock up at all. While I found some of them pretty childish and oddly a couple hard to understand the goal of the game, all was smooth without issue.
> 
> This running Mojave 10.14.1 with Safari 12.0.1.
> 
> Have you tried a browser other than Safari, Patrick?



I may try that sometime later Don, but one would think that using Google Chrome to play some google sponsored games would be the most compatible. At least I would expect it to be so.


PS: I hope your son has a good flight and an enjoyable visit.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Cold here today, but no snow. A smile for you....

There was a big chess convention at the Doubletree in Toronto a couple weeks ago. There were all these chess afficianados in the lobby, discussing Queens Gambit, Gambit accepted, the French opening, etc; famous movements and the more obscure. The lobby was full!!!

Finally, the manager, fearing a visit from the fire Marshall, made an announcement: “We cannot have chess nuts loafing in an open foyer.”


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> High wispy light cloud here with a wind chill of -20° at the airport. He will feel the difference. He texted he was on board at 8:05 Halifax time so it is about a five and a half hour direct flight.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Cold here today, but no snow. A smile for you....
> 
> There was a big chess convention at the Doubletree in Toronto a couple weeks ago. There were all these chess afficianados in the lobby, discussing Queens Gambit, Gambit accepted, the French opening, etc; famous movements and the more obscure. The lobby was full!!!
> 
> Finally, the manager, fearing a visit from the fire Marshall, made an announcement: “We cannot have chess nuts loafing in an open foyer.”


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video features a Christmas ad celebrating the life of a boy and his piano (Elton John), a gal who can throw a punch in our gif and There’s Not Enough Fruit And Veg On The Planet For Everyone To Eat A Healthy Diet, Study Says.

Son Greg arrived safe and sound after a very smooth flight from Halifax made even better by an empty centre seat between him and an elderly lady in the window seat who slept most of the way, so he had two seats all to himself for comfort. Landed two minutes early at 10:20 but did not get his luggage off the carousel until 10:55, a 35-minute wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video features a Christmas ad celebrating the life of a boy and his piano (Elton John), a gal who can throw a punch in our gif and There’s Not Enough Fruit And Veg On The Planet For Everyone To Eat A Healthy Diet, Study Says.
> 
> Son Greg arrived safe and sound after a very smooth flight from Halifax made even better by an empty centre seat between him and an elderly lady in the window seat who slept most of the way, so he had two seats all to himself for comfort. Landed two minutes early at 10:20 but did not get his luggage off the carousel until 10:55, a 35-minute wait.


Good to hear that Greg made it there with no problems. Tell him that the weather back home is OK. https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-19_metric_e.html

Deborah and I head off for Victoria, BC next week for a Christmas visit with her sister. We were able to get a house sitter who loves our dogs. Hopefully, our 12+ hour flight there and back will be peaceful. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ... ...
> Deborah and I head off for Victoria, BC next week for a Christmas visit with her sister. We were able to get a house sitter who loves our dogs. Hopefully, our 12+ hour flight there and back will be peaceful. We shall see.



Wow, that's getting pretty close to us Marc.

Enjoy your trip and stay, and hopefully the current batch of heavy rain and nasty storms will have passed before your arrival.

And man, a quick look at the airfares seem a bit on the rich side and all seem to be fairly long flying times and milk run type flights, but could be worse no doubt. 
I hope your flight ordeal is appreciated by your sister-in-law.




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Son Greg arrived safe and sound after a very smooth flight from Halifax made even better by an empty centre seat between him and an elderly lady in the window seat who slept most of the way, so he had two seats all to himself for comfort. Landed two minutes early at 10:20 but did not get his luggage off the carousel until 10:55, a 35-minute wait.



That can make for a much more enjoyable flight.

And did I not see something on the news lately about some airline staff, that may include baggage handlers, getting ready to strike or something??? If so, that may have had something to do with the baggage delay, Or they are just super busy these days.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Don, now this is a cake...


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don, now this is a cake...



That's just fantastic and it looks like it's made with marzipan (almond paste) that my wife just loves.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That's just fantastic and it looks like it's made with marzipan (almond paste) that my wife just loves.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Not sure Patrick, but I would think you are right. This was sent to me by a friend.

Her daughter did these, which I think is wonderful....


----------



## Aurora

They are a hoot. Especially with the dog right there in the picture.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Not sure Patrick, but I would think you are right. This was sent to me by a friend.
> 
> Her daughter did these, which I think is wonderful....



Those are just delightful as well.

Such talents. All bring a smile with them.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Not sure Patrick, but I would think you are right. This was sent to me by a friend.
> 
> Her daughter did these, which I think is wonderful....
> 
> View attachment 88376


This one has been in my future file for SAP, but I picked it up on the Reddit site well over two months ago with a US-based poster making the same type of claim that someone he knew had made them. I would be very suspicious of anyone who told me they were involved in making them including the Reddit poster.

Here is a tin eye look at just one ID line that RP used and there are hundreds of others, but that particular image has been posted over 517 times and there are hundreds more. That is why I doubt any claim to it being created by them or someone they knew. See screen shot below.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> This one has been in my future file for SAP, but I picked it up on the Reddit site well over two months ago with a US-based poster making the same type of claim that someone he knew had made them. I would be very suspicious of anyone who told me they were involved in making them including the Reddit poster.
> 
> Here is a tin eye look at just one ID line that RP used and there are hundreds of others, but that particular image has been posted over 517 times and there are hundreds more. That is why I doubt any claim to it being created by them or someone they knew. See screen shot below.


After seeing that I would agree, however they still are cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Certainly beats the creativity of doxie cookies.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.vox.com/science-and-hea...nid-meteor-shower-2018-how-to-watch-time-date

This should prove interesting tomorrow night. We shall see (no pun intended).


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our gif 'Pomeranian Vs. Owner Eating Watermelon', our video Log Cabin Time Lapse Built By One Man In The Forest and Irv Gordon, Guinness World Record Holder Who Put 3.2 Million Miles On His Volvo P1800, Has Died.


----------



## Rps

Don, I always wanted a P1800. There is one in Windsor in that classic white they had. I just drool when I see it.


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor in St. John's had 750,000 km on her Volvo. Quite the car.


----------



## pm-r

I came across a baking.decorating page with some pictures of projects that just didn't turn out as expected from the example that might look familiar...






- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, I always wanted a P1800. There is one in Windsor in that classic white they had. I just drool when I see it.





Dr.G. said:


> A neighbor in St. John's had 750,000 km on her Volvo. Quite the car.


A buddy of mine back in 62, an engineer with Imperial Oil, bought a brand new P1800 and we made many long road trips in that car together. It was bright red with a cream leather interior and thus became my favourite P1800 combo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Going to bundle up and sit outside to see the meteor shower. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Going to bundle up and sit outside to see the meteor shower. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Too much light pollution here to even try to watch anything any more.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...n-alberta-1.4945728?cmp=news-digests-edmonton


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a weird couple of hobbies, dog feeds lamb and a video of a marble run that is quite amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Too much light pollution here to even try to watch anything any more.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...n-alberta-1.4945728?cmp=news-digests-edmonton


Sorry to hear this, Don. Was out last night and again this morning. Saw some nice "streakers in the sky".


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. Was out last night and again this morning. Saw some nice "streakers in the sky".




Nice.

Although we have a fair bit if light pollution, mainly from the streetlights of the strata housing next to us, but we can sometimes see parts of the sky in between the tall trees.

But it seems our sky will be blocked out this week with clouds and overcast from the "Parade of Storms" of wind and heavy rain forecast to hit for our general area,

Glad you got to see some streakers.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice.
> 
> Although we have a fair bit if light pollution, mainly from the streetlights of the strata housing next to us, but we can sometimes see parts of the sky in between the tall trees.
> 
> But it seems our sky will be blocked out this week with clouds and overcast from the "Parade of Storms" of wind and heavy rain forecast to hit for our general area,
> 
> Glad you got to see some streakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Merci, mon ami. How is your health these days?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. How is your health these days?



Managing thanks Marc, but the swollen legs and feet and super sore back when standing or walking has made using a four-wheel walker mandatory.

The doctors don't seem to really know why and just shrug when asked if there's a proper fix.

Anyway, better off than some, so I'm thankful to that.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Managing thanks Marc, but the swollen legs and feet and super sore back when standing or walking has made using a four-wheel walker mandatory.
> 
> The doctors don't seem to really know why and just shrug when asked if there's a proper fix.
> 
> Anyway, better off than some, so I'm thankful to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sorry to hear this, Patrick. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Going to a neighbor's house for a pre-Christmas drink of egg nog. See you for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amsi.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. Going to bundle up and sit outside to see the meteor shower. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.




I hope you get a really good large shot of good NS Rum added for your enjoyment. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I hope you get a really good large shot of good NS Rum added for your enjoyment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Even better, a Lemon Hart.


----------



## SINC

Morning All, today on SAP Peyo the therapy horse in our video, ever seen a turtle climb a fence? and defining government funding.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope you get a really good large shot of good NS Rum added for your enjoyment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Good idea, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Even better, a Lemon Hart.


Another good idea. Thanks, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. All this posting of spirits and I think I need to brew another pot of coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hb...QBpBNbWnb3orjEEMsxAl1YGGpGvFWzkR8dPlW7gsVKcjc

A smart Glen of Imaal Terrier ................ no relationship to our Molly.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. All this posting of spirits and I think I need to brew another pot of coffee. Enjoy.



Rum goes well with coffee as well!!

Heck, what doesn't go well with rum — besides broccoli...??? But who eats broccoli??? 
I was told to stay off eating greens as it can interfere with some of my medications!!

Good enough excuse for me. But I did used to like it years ago.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Rum goes well with coffee as well!!
> 
> Heck, what doesn't go well with rum — besides broccoli...??? But who eats broccoli???
> I was told to stay off eating greens as it can interfere with some of my medications!!
> 
> Good enough excuse for me. But I did used to like it years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sorry to hear this, Patrick. Personally, I like broccoli, especially the various ways Deborah makes it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday morning coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an easy Whatzit?, some great guitar picking for Rp and camo illustrated.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an easy Whatzit?, some great guitar picking for Rp and camo illustrated.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

"Whatzit just in time for wrapping? Bixman / St. Albert" -- that hint gave it away. Is this something to use when cutting wrapping paper?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?
> 
> "Whatzit just in time for wrapping? Bixman / St. Albert" -- that hint gave it away. Is this something to use when cutting wrapping paper?


Morning Marc, told you it was easy, it is indeed for cutting paper and called a roller scissor.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, told you it was easy, it is indeed for cutting paper and called a roller scissor.


Bixman gave it away.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an easy Whatzit?, some great guitar picking for Rp and camo illustrated.


Don, that Lucas Brar is really good. With my chubby fingers, and playing bass for so many years, I could never do harmonics very well.....he does them with ease. What is amazing is how slowly his fingering looks as he’s playing. Very nice.


----------



## Rps

Don your son might like this....it’s probably too long for SAP but talk about master musicians...been a JB fan for a long time.


https://youtu.be/MQBkV7s0sV0


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, that Lucas Brar is really good. With my chubby fingers, and playing bass for so many years, I could never do harmonics very well.....he does them with ease. What is amazing is how slowly his fingering looks as he’s playing. Very nice.


I had a feeling that one would be of interest to you Rp, seems I was right.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don your son might like this....it’s probably too long for SAP but talk about master musicians...been a JB fan for a long time.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/MQBkV7s0sV0


Will pass it on as he is right here.


----------



## Rps

A friend of mine sent me this.....I thought it was interesting....not sure if SAP suitable due to language but interesting just the same










Just wondering .... is it better to be good or to do good?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don your son might like this....it’s probably too long for SAP but talk about master musicians...been a JB fan for a long time.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/MQBkV7s0sV0


Yep, here is what he had to say:

"Yes that is really good, I have never seen them together but my old Boss loved Joe so I did hear of him. I've never seen this before. She blew her strings right off the bow."


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an easy Whatzit?, some great guitar picking for Rp and camo illustrated.





SINC said:


> Morning Marc, told you it was easy, it is indeed for cutting paper and called a roller scissor.




Gee, once again I didn't receive any ehmac.ca subscription email but do see that most got today's Whatzit already which I thought were referred to as a "_*Rotary Cutter*_" which are marvelous for what they can do.

But I will mention some similar but different cutters that work even better for cutting gift/wrapping paper and often on sale.
The "Scotch" type cutters are really good but there are much cheaper knock-offs available at a much cheaper price at places like Staples etc. They push to cut rather than pull to cut like some others, which makes holding the paper easier to cut. Really worth it IMHO:

Sample examples:

EDIT: Ghee, I just checked Staples site and couldn't find a single cutter similar to these. Now I'm not sure where we got ours from but they sure work well. Ours are similar to the Scotch model.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See yo all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Lego video that will baffle you, a cat and a toaster and what the Royals are having for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? I am busy packing for our trip tomorrow to Victoria, BC. It is such a long flight there and back.


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, and yes I do not envy you that flight. What day do you return? Enjoy your trip west and I will wave when you are over Alberta.

Meanwhile tomorrow I will be fasting (no beer allowed either) as my annual physical is first thing Wednesday morning.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, and yes I do not envy you that flight. What day do you return? Enjoy your trip west and I will wave when you are over Alberta.
> 
> Meanwhile tomorrow I will be fasting (no beer allowed either) as my annual physical is first thing Wednesday morning.


Nothing like getting over an annual checkup for what ales you......beejaconbeejacon


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Nothing like getting over an annual checkup for what ales you......beejaconbeejacon


Yep, and no PILS NEaR either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, and yes I do not envy you that flight. What day do you return? Enjoy your trip west and I will wave when you are over Alberta.
> 
> Meanwhile tomorrow I will be fasting (no beer allowed either) as my annual physical is first thing Wednesday morning.


We return on the day after boxing day. Luckily, we have a great person living in the house to care for the dogs.

NO BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is a true fast for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nothing like getting over an annual checkup for what ales you......beejaconbeejacon





SINC said:


> Yep, and no PILS NEaR either.


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao::clap::clap::lmao:




+1!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Hope to be able to get online once we are in BC. If not (the ehMacLand log in is tricky for me), then I wish everyone a Merry Christmas. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just wanting to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. Don, I trust that you will take over the early morning coffee brewing. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc and bon voyage, safe travels to BC and hope to hear from you while you are there. Merry Christmas to you and Deborah from Ann and I,


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP our video is all about oil and what life would be without it, a contortionist trick and holiday fun for kids and seniors.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc and bon voyage, safe travels to BC and hope to hear from you while you are there. Merry Christmas to you and Deborah from Ann and I,


Thanks, Don. We are heading out soon. Lots of snow on the road between here and Halifax. We shall see.

Merry Christmas to you, Ann, et al. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, coffee is brewing to start your day. Meanwhile on SAP a video of a police dog with new boots, types of headaches and a dog tosses a pup through the air.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, everyone must be busy with last minute shopping, not a single post yesterday??


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP I want one, Jingle Bells and a beer holster.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A bit warmer and dry today here in Windsor with a high of around 6c.

Very busy the last few days and will be on the road for Xmas so I wanted to wish all a happy, safe, and healthy holiday. Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## SINC

Enjoy your holiday and drive with car Rp, all the best to you and yours.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a girl saves a capsized boat, a wood carver's tribute to Elvis and The Joy Of No-Gift Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP fighting snowmen, spell check and a man versus a garbage can.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP cats in Christmas trees, a Christmas card with a game inside and No, You Don’t Have To Give Your Christmas Tree Sprite Or Viagra Or Vodka To Keep It Fresh.

Added bonus, the easiest Whatzit? ever.


----------



## pm-r

> Added bonus, the easiest Whatzit? ever.



Interesting cookie cutters, especially with the teeth marks on the missing appendages, head included!!! ;-)


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Interesting cookie cutters, especially with the teeth marks on the missing appendages, head included!!! ;-)


Ideal, I suppose, for the guy who wants you to think he took a bite out of every one so no one else would touch them, eh?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Ideal, I suppose, for the guy who wants you to think he took a bite out of every one so no one else would touch them, eh?




LOL!!! Hadn't thought of that. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, a bunch of Christmas 'stuff', a printer glitch and a video with a message.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, Ma Nature's very own Christmas tree and a collection of Bud Commercials in our video.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, Ma Nature's very own Christmas tree and a collection of Bud Commercials in our video.




And enjoyed it all once again.

Merry Christmas to All.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the Boxing Day issue of SAP is up with a hilarious video surprise.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a couple of Daffynitions, David Attenborough and Where's Waldo?


----------



## SINC

I got a pleasant surprise last evening when I received this note from Kim, who lives in Calgary, a former regular here in the Shang and often a contributor to SAP in years past. She asked that I pass greetings along to the gang here.



> _Hi Don,
> 
> I attempted to log-in to ehMac to pass along Seasons Greetings to everyone, but I forgot my password, and the password reset doesn’t seem to be working. Oh bruther.
> 
> So, I believe that this avenue is still valid (I may find otherwise once I hit send)…
> 
> Merry Christmas and greetings of the season to you. I hope you and yours are all happy and well. I am far out of touch with news of and from the gang at ehMac.
> 
> My news is that I am quickly ramping up to my (second) retirement from the corporate world. We are set to announce on Jan 2 that my 2IC is taking over the reins. I am incredibly pleased. We are also bringing in another experienced manager from (a competitor in) Vancouver who will start mid January. These changes will permit me to gradually step away from ongoing operations over the next few months, eventually and ideally, only getting involved at the Board level. WOOT!
> 
> The growing freedom should allow me to resume my creative and artistic pursuits, and hopefully my right-brain will soon regain dominance and beat that left-brain thinking back into submission.
> 
> Maybe I will be able offer more content for SAP next year!
> 
> Please pass along my greetings to the ehMac gang and wish them all a Happy New Year.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Kim_


Here is her member information listing on ehMac:

https://www.ehmac.ca/members/kc4.html

I have asked ehMac Admin if they can help, so perhaps she can return to post herself.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PirVtiJuvDs


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thanks for sharing that email from Kim. I miss her. I wonder how her daughter Kacey is doing these days?

Hope this finds all here in The Shang well, and ready to face a new year next week. We shall see what that new year holds in store for all of us .................


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, thanks for sharing that email from Kim. I miss her. I wonder how her daughter Kacey is doing these days?
> 
> Hope this finds all here in The Shang well, and ready to face a new year next week. We shall see what that new year holds in store for all of us .................


Welcome back Marc, I had help from Admin to reinstate Kim's account and have forwarded how to instructions to her. Hopefully she will be posting here again soon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PirVtiJuvDs




Welcome back and I trust you had a nice trip and stay in Victoria and back.

And I'm sure the dogs were glad to see you back as well.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Welcome back Marc, I had help from Admin to reinstate Kim's account and have forwarded how to instructions to her. Hopefully she will be posting here again soon.


Good to hear. So, how is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Welcome back and I trust you had a nice trip and stay in Victoria and back.
> 
> And I'm sure the dogs were glad to see you back as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks, Patrick. Yes, mild temps, wind and rain were the name of the game in Victoria. And YES our dogs were thrilled to have us home, although our house/dog sitter is great and our dogs love her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Deborah and I are off to a neighbor's house for some post-Christmas cheer. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a lawn chair that pours your wine, a fitting description as a quote of the day and a relative of we humans?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a lawn chair that pours your wine, a fitting description as a quote of the day and a relative of we humans?


Morning, Don. Interesting item re Little Foot. As for that chair, a great summer item. Of course, white wine is best served chilled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Care for some coffee? While on the subject of coffee, our suggestion box was filled with requests to replace Rp as the chief coffee maker whenever I am away. Seems he made only butter toffee coffee and no other blend. Sorry, Rp. Vox populi


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, just saw the bar tab from when I was away and Don was our "barkeep". Don, you do realize that during "happy hour" one usually decreases the price of drinks ............... you tripled them. Of course, I am not complaining at the healthy profit you made while I was away. Want a full time job??????????


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, just saw the bar tab from when I was away and Don was our "barkeep". Don, you do realize that during "happy hour" one usually decreases the price of drinks ............... you tripled them. Of course, I am not complaining at the healthy profit you made while I was away. Want a full time job??????????




Holly smokes and damnation... I just noticed several large "bar withdrawals" on my VISA and I didn't even order anything, but was thinking about some... but I wasn't even there... unless I was and had something too strong that I just don't recall... but I don't do that these days... too old and the kidneys and liver too weak to do that stuff these days...



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

@Marc
Just in case you missed it or didn't get an invite, here's one for you:



> Be the first to join our new group "Wally's Wonderful World of Weiner Dogs," dedicated to all things Dachshund.
> 
> I'll be posting Wally cartoons, behind the scenes content, ideas, and more! It's also a place where you can share your pictures, stories, and advice about your crazy little pets. Who knows, your stories might even end up in a Drabble comic strip!
> 
> Join me! Invite your friends!


https://www.facebook.com/DrabbleCom...1I5hWiVNDpj4kkKeu4CqIgmJtDXBxFOWAV9vvCjcU-lbU

or maybe here:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/535229086974545/?__tn__=HH-R



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cat thought gone is found a month later, Donald Duck may be in trouble and a YouTube 'Time Traveler' Predicts Major Changes For 2019.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Holly smokes and damnation... I just noticed several large "bar withdrawals" on my VISA and I didn't even order anything, but was thinking about some... but I wasn't even there... unless I was and had something too strong that I just don't recall... but I don't do that these days... too old and the kidneys and liver too weak to do that stuff these days...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> Just in case you missed it or didn't get an invite, here's one for you:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DrabbleCom...1I5hWiVNDpj4kkKeu4CqIgmJtDXBxFOWAV9vvCjcU-lbU
> 
> or maybe here:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/535229086974545/?__tn__=HH-R
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks for the links and invite, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now being served ................. and drinks are on the house every "happy hour" until the new year. However, do NOT drink and drive.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Someone must have flicked to switch here....yesterday we hit 13c and today we are -1c........ hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and that all are healthy. Visited my son and daughter who live in the Toronto area. And talked with the other half of the family via FT.

Not much of a New Years celebrator.......hallmarking another year of depreciation and potential income tax returns never seemed to me to be worth having a holiday for.

So, no one but me likes BT coffee.....you don’t know what you are missing.....I could however stock the Wild Mountain Blueberry......Marc you’ve had that I know.


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, what exactly is BT coffee? Every time I read that my mind defaults to Blue Tooth automatically.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Rp, what exactly is BT coffee? Every time I read that my mind defaults to Blue Tooth automatically.


Hi Don, Merry Christmas to you! BT is short for Gloria Jeans Butter Toffee flavoured coffee....my absolute favourite!......next to Wild Mountain Blue Berry.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don, Merry Christmas to you! BT is short for Gloria Jeans Butter Toffee flavoured coffee....my absolute favourite!......next to Wild Mountain Blue Berry.


Ah, so that's it, thanks. 

I like to keep my coffee simple. Outright favourite is McCafe from McDonald's now in grocery stores.

Odd time I crave something different, I just pour in a bit of maple syrup. 

Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## pm-r

> BT is short for Gloria Jeans Butter Toffee flavoured coffee....my absolute favourite!



Well I must say it sounded delicious until I looked and read — _*Artificially Flavored*_!!!

But then again, I guess the store bought eggnog is as well that I enjoy adding to my morning coffee during the Christmas/New Years season!! ;D

The name "Gloria Jean" sounds like a Hillbilly somewhere out in the Ozark's boonies. But I hear they can brew up a wicked whisky!!! Maybe a shot of that in the coffee as well would give one a good start for the day.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Merry Christmas Patrick.....I guess Happy New Year as well. Yes it does have artificial flavours but it still is a lovely coffee flavour. I also like a good French Vanilla as well.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Someone must have flicked to switch here....yesterday we hit 13c and today we are -1c........ hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and that all are healthy. Visited my son and daughter who live in the Toronto area. And talked with the other half of the family via FT.
> 
> Not much of a New Years celebrator.......hallmarking another year of depreciation and potential income tax returns never seemed to me to be worth having a holiday for.
> 
> So, no one but me likes BT coffee.....you don’t know what you are missing.....I could however stock the Wild Mountain Blueberry......Marc you’ve had that I know.


Afternoon, Rp. You need some doxies to help with your income tax. They are great deductions.

Yes, I love WM Blueberry. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Merry Christmas Patrick.....I guess Happy New Year as well. Yes it does have artificial flavours but it still is a lovely coffee flavour. I also like a good French Vanilla as well.....


French Vanilla is another one of my favorite coffee flavors, but I don't like artificial flavors.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours. It’s hard to find natural flavoured flavoured coffee these days.
Doxies and income tax.......I’ll stay with Guinness.....hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> French Vanilla is another one of my favorite coffee flavors, but I don't like artificial flavors.



I didn't think I did either Marc and discovered not too long ago that most of the ones I do like have been artificial. Who knew eh??

I can remember when Watkins salesmen and maybe the Fuller Brush folks started selling the artificial flavours which everyone thought was so dreadful and taboo, yet they became the more popular for flavour and price.

Who knew most were made from coal tars and other chemical goodies??? 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I didn't think I did either Marc and discovered not too long ago that most of the ones I do like have been artificial. Who knew eh??
> 
> I can remember when Watkins salesmen and maybe the Fuller Brush folks started selling the artificial flavours which everyone thought was so dreadful and taboo, yet they became the more popular for flavour and price.
> 
> Who knew most were made from coal tars and other chemical goodies???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


All too true, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of my new motor home when I win the lottery, a kiss cam dodge and of course the Sunday Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of my new motor home when I win the lottery, a kiss cam dodge and of course the Sunday Whatzit?


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

The Whatzit pic reminds me of a cushion insole for a running show ............. or bacon. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?
> 
> The Whatzit pic reminds me of a cushion insole for a running show ............. or bacon. :love2:


Sure thing on the coffee, thanks Marc. The Whatzit is not an insole, but you are right on the bacon. Now all you need is _what kind of bacon _is it?


----------



## SINC

T'was a windy day on Hwy 22 near the Nanton turn off yesterday as shown in this pic I grabbed on FB this morning. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing on the coffee, thanks Marc. The Whatzit is not an insole, but you are right on the bacon. Now all you need is _what kind of bacon _is it?


All I know is bacon bacon. Deborah said it might be side or back bacon, or even pork bellies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> T'was a windy day on Hwy 22 near the Nanton turn off yesterday as shown in this pic I grabbed on FB this morning. Yikes!


Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> All I know is bacon bacon. Deborah said it might be side or back bacon, or even pork bellies.


Well, for a start it is not real bacon, instead it is made for a specific purpose and used by bacon lovers at this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing on the coffee, thanks Marc. The Whatzit is not an insole, but you are right on the bacon. Now all you need is _what kind of bacon _is it?


Deborah now thinks it is possibly English bacon.


----------



## Rps

Haven’t a clue on the Whatzit......actually looks like a “beggin strip” dog treat.

Don something for SAP next year around this time....

Q: What do you call people who are afraid of Santa Claus?
A: Claustrophobic


----------



## SINC

Grabbed it and filed it, thanks Rp. Now if I can just remember to use it next year!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Haven’t a clue on the Whatzit......actually looks like a “beggin strip” dog treat.
> 
> Don something for SAP next year around this time....
> 
> Q: What do you call people who are afraid of Santa Claus?
> A: Claustrophobic


:lmao::lmao:

You might be right, Rp. We don't give them to our dogs due to the additives and preservatives they use for them. But this might be a correct guess. Kudos.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> 
> You might be right, Rp. We don't give them to our dogs due to the additives and preservatives they use for them. But this might be a correct guess. Kudos.


Hi Marc, we don’t give Guinness any as well. What he loves is cooked carrots and broccoli..... go figure.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Haven’t a clue on the Whatzit......actually looks like a “beggin strip” dog treat.


Nope, not even close. See my clue in an earlier post:



SINC said:


> Well, for a start it is not real bacon, instead it is made for a specific purpose and used by bacon lovers at this time of year.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we don’t give Guinness any as well. What he loves is cooked carrots and broccoli..... go figure.


Ely likes these as well but won't eat a raw carrot. Tao, on the other hand, loved raw carrots when we had him.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Ely likes these as well but won't eat a raw carrot. Tao, on the other hand, loved raw carrots when we had him.


Same with Guinness, won’t eat raw carrots but cooked and he’s all over them.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of my new motor home when I win the lottery, a kiss cam dodge and of course the Sunday Whatzit?




Well, I got here a bit earlier today and even got a chance on suggesting the answer to today's Sunday Whatzit? which I'd have to say is a closeup shot of a _*"Bacon Ornament"*_ or more specifically, a _*"Bacon Christmas Tree Ornament"*_.

I wonder if some lady would put on a dab or two of liquid smoke as a cologne if she were to wear these as dangly earrings???  

PS: I came across some similar Bacon Christmas Tree Ornaments this season while looking for a replacement tree topper star as our old star had far exceeded it's lifetime. There's sure some strange Christmas decoration stuff out there.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we don’t give Guinness any as well. What he loves is cooked carrots and broccoli..... go figure.


Our guys love carrots, but only Molly likes broccoli.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> T'was a windy day on Hwy 22 near the Nanton turn off yesterday as shown in this pic I grabbed on FB this morning. Yikes!




Good grief!!! But I guess it is renown for the strong winds that blow through there, but it seems a bit odd, even at that posted speed, the high wind speed warning lights don't seem to be flashing.

What's the minimum speed needed to get them flashing if 167kph isn't strong enough?

Man, that's getting dangerous for any vehicle I'd say!!!


EDIT:
Yet they said this was strong and dangerous a while back for a different area:


> Winds measured at 130 km/h has forced the closure of Highway 22 from Highway 533 south to Highway 3.
> 
> RCMP in the Crowsnest Pass and Turner Valley say extreme winds in the area has resulted in several vehicles crashing and four semi rollovers.


https://www.highriveronline.com/local/highway-22-reopended-still-has-strong-winds




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Good grief!!! But I guess it is renown for the strong winds that blow through there, but it seems a bit odd, even at that posted speed, the high wind speed warning lights don't seem to be flashing.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, it is just a photo, not a video so it appears that way. I would imagine they were flashing at the time someone snapped it from in their car with a phone.


----------



## SINC

Here's another pic of that wind sign, this time snapped right off the post, but check the speed now!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Here's another pic of that wind sign, this time snapped right off the post, but check the speed now!




Gheese!!! And yup, the warning lights are sure On and flashing.

I was just looking at some older photos of the same area showing a lot of trucks and vehicles blown over.

That sure is a dramatic shot!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here's another pic of that wind sign, this time snapped right off the post, but check the speed now!


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on a New Years Eve SAP homemade fireworks by Al Popil, a handy guide to this year's full moons and a Human Wheel Dance!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on a New Years Eve SAP homemade fireworks by Al Popil, a handy guide to this year's full moons and a Human Wheel Dance!


Morning, Don. That Human Wheel Dance was quite the display of agility. I also liked the full moon chart. How did that man catch the horse rein while riding his bike???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too liked the full moon chart. I am going to print it today and hang it on my computer room wall. As for the rein, I have no idea, but it was good they got the horse under control before they or it were hurt.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I too liked the full moon chart. I am going to print it today and hang it on my computer room wall. As for the rein, I have no idea, but it was good they got the horse under control before they or it were hurt.


Yes, I like to take pics of the moon at various stages, so this chart will prove helpful.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I like to take pics of the moon at various stages, so this chart will prove helpful.


That makes sense as you live in “lune” enberg Nova Scotiabeejaconbeejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That makes sense as you live in “lune” enberg Nova Scotiabeejaconbeejacon


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Marc, Don, et al .... too much good useless information here not to pass on. Rid bits for SAP maybe....

https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/12/83-things-blew-our-minds-2018/579046/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, Don, et al .... too much good useless information here not to pass on. Rid bits for SAP maybe....
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/12/83-things-blew-our-minds-2018/579046/


Interesting. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Since I guess I ring in the new year first here in Lunenburg, NS ........... at least for those of us here in The Shang, I want to wish all of you a happy, healthy and peaceful new year. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year to one and all here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some coffee to start off the new year might be in order. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Happy New Year to one and all here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


The very same to you Marc!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a MLB fan catches a homer in a popcorn bucket, second-hand vegetarians and why our tomatoes taste bland.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The very same to you Marc!





SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a MLB fan catches a homer in a popcorn bucket, second-hand vegetarians and why our tomatoes taste bland.


Thanks, Don. 

"Why Do Tomatoes Taste So Bland?

The tomatoes you find in the supermarket used to be tastier, but we accidentally bred the flavour right out of them!Why Do Tomatoes Taste So Bland?

The tomatoes you find in the supermarket used to be tastier, but we accidentally bred the flavour right out of them!"" Very interesting. One reason why I like to grow my own toms.


----------



## pm-r

All the Best to All for the New Year.

(Yes, the Chinese New Year will be here soon... who else did I leave out...???)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don.
> 
> "Why Do Tomatoes Taste So Bland?
> 
> The tomatoes you find in the supermarket used to be tastier, but we accidentally bred the flavour right out of them!Why Do Tomatoes Taste So Bland?
> 
> The tomatoes you find in the supermarket used to be tastier, but we accidentally bred the flavour right out of them!"" Very interesting. One reason why I like to grow my own toms.


Yep, I try to grow my own too, but that only works for a couple of months in the late summer. I try to buy from farmers markets which are better or ask the store for fresh grown local hothouse tomatoes which are better, but still not as good as homegrown.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I try to grow my own too, but that only works for a couple of months in the late summer. I try to buy from farmers markets which are better or ask the store for fresh grown local hothouse tomatoes which are better, but still not as good as homegrown.


Our farmer's market toms are great but I still like to grow my own. We get basically everything else from the farmer's market to support local farmers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some neighbourhood fireworks, a money app for your phone and butterflies that swim like fish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some OtHD coffee?


You bet, Marc. Just waiting for the Telus store to open so Greg can get his cell phone replaced. It died yesterday and he needs it for work. It is a Telus phone on a corporate Telus network via his employer, but the store does not open until 10 a.m.

I was supposed to have an ultrasound done ASAP for an appointment with a specialist on Saturday. The clinic that does them was closed for five days over the holidays and the backlog has me now waiting until Jan. 15 to get it done. Also, have to fast for 10 hours before the procedure. Guess I will try and delay that specialist appointment which may result in it being another month or more to get one. Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet, Marc. Just waiting for the Telus store to open so Greg can get his cell phone replaced. It died yesterday and he needs it for work. It is a Telus phone on a corporate Telus network via his employer, but the store does not open until 10 a.m.
> 
> I was supposed to have an ultrasound done ASAP for an appointment with a specialist on Saturday. The clinic that does them was closed for five days over the holidays and the backlog has me now waiting until Jan. 15 to get it done. Also, have to fast for 10 hours before the procedure. Guess I will try and delay that specialist appointment which may result in it being another month or more to get one. Such is life.


Sorry to hear this, Don. A cardio ultrasound? Here in NS, pregnant women and those like me with the need of a yearly cardio ultrasound get pushed to the front of the line. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Don. A cardio ultrasound? Here in NS, pregnant women and those like me with the need of a yearly cardio ultrasound get pushed to the front of the line. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Nope, abdominal. Now delayed for a couple of weeks. Gotta fast for this one with nothing to eat or drink for 10 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, abdominal. Now delayed for a couple of weeks. Gotta fast for this one with nothing to eat or drink for 10 hours.


Well, bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some NL/World history for SAP?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jh...Ov6s_pwUOeA6A-_xMYTB30hLchtVDZBKCBoot7byvQcd8


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP 'Letter Rip', Lake Titicaca and When The Going Gets Tough, Have A Nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP 'Letter Rip', Lake Titicaca and When The Going Gets Tough, Have A Nap.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

"Letter rip" .................. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Naps?????? YES!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, got a coffee on the go right now, thanks.

Life would not be worth living without a smile each day, would it?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> ... ...
> Life would not be worth living without a smile each day, would it?




There are lots of things in life to make living worth while I'd say. 
A smile can just make it a bit more enjoyable sometimes.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Speaking of which..


----------



## Rps

Or this...

How do you rate toilet humour? Is it your favourite - or is it at least a solid number 2?


----------



## SINC

Bump, thread stalled.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, got a coffee on the go right now, thanks.
> 
> Life would not be worth living without a smile each day, would it?


So true, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> There are lots of things in life to make living worth while I'd say.
> A smile can just make it a bit more enjoyable sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Also true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Speaking of which..
> View attachment 88510


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Sadly, true for our doxies. XX)


----------



## Rps

Don was sent this by a friend...might be SAP worthy....

About computer gender

A scientist who was previously a sailor, was very aware that ships are addressed as "she" and "her". He often wondered what gender computers should be addressed. To answer that question, he set up two groups of computer experts. The first was comprised of women, and the second of men. Each group was asked to recommend whether computers should be referred to in the feminine gender, or the masculine gender. They were asked to give 4 reasons for their recommendation.
The group of women reported that the computers should be referred to in the masculine gender because:

In order to get their attention, you have to turn them on.
They have a lot of data, but are still clueless.
They are supposed to help you solve problems, but half the time they are the problem.
As soon as you commit to one, you realize that, if you had waited a little longer you could have had a better model.

The men, on the other hand concluded that Computers should be referred to in the feminine gender because:

No one but the Creator understands their internal logic.
The native language they use to communicate with other computers is incomprehensible to everyone else.
Even your smallest mistakes are stored in long-term memory for later retrieval.
As soon as you make a commitment to one, you find yourself spending half your paycheck on accessories for it.


----------



## Rps

Don a friend of my wife sent her these, not sure if SAP worthy but I thought they were interesting...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don was sent this by a friend...might be SAP worthy....
> 
> About computer gender
> 
> A scientist who was previously a sailor, was very aware that ships are addressed as "she" and "her". He often wondered what gender computers should be addressed. To answer that question, he set up two groups of computer experts. The first was comprised of women, and the second of men. Each group was asked to recommend whether computers should be referred to in the feminine gender, or the masculine gender. They were asked to give 4 reasons for their recommendation.
> The group of women reported that the computers should be referred to in the masculine gender because:
> 
> In order to get their attention, you have to turn them on.
> They have a lot of data, but are still clueless.
> They are supposed to help you solve problems, but half the time they are the problem.
> As soon as you commit to one, you realize that, if you had waited a little longer you could have had a better model.
> 
> The men, on the other hand concluded that Computers should be referred to in the feminine gender because:
> 
> No one but the Creator understands their internal logic.
> The native language they use to communicate with other computers is incomprehensible to everyone else.
> Even your smallest mistakes are stored in long-term memory for later retrieval.
> As soon as you make a commitment to one, you find yourself spending half your paycheck on accessories for it.


Interesting distinctions and perspectives, Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Don, I’m thinking this is SAP worthy.


----------



## SINC

Yep, grabbed it Rp, thanks.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a humourous video about a smart home that works on voice command, a pink Dolphin and swapping sides on the roads in Sweden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, I’m thinking this is SAP worthy.
> View attachment 88540


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a humourous video about a smart home that works on voice command, a pink Dolphin and swapping sides on the roads in Sweden.


Alexa, turn on all the lights .............. Alexa, turn on all the TVs ............... Alexa, turn on ALL of the electrical products in the house .................. Alexa, why is our electrical bill so high???????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Memorial's winter semester started today .............. and I don't have a course to teach. Strange. First winter semester I have not taught since 1977. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Marc to a minor degree I felt the same way this year. I still miss teaching in the classroom but really enjoy not having to get up early....especially in the Winter. I’m thinking while you miss the class you don’t miss the snow of St. John’s.....didn’t they get two feet yesterday?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc to a minor degree I felt the same way this year. I still miss teaching in the classroom but really enjoy not having to get up early....especially in the Winter. I’m thinking while you miss the class you don’t miss the snow of St. John’s.....didn’t they get two feet yesterday?


In that I have been a teleprofessor for most of this century, I miss the online discussion with my grad students, who were in very eclectic teaching environments. Such is Life.

Yes, St. John's has been pounded twice with blizzards in the past couple of weeks. They are now ahead of the record of 638cm of snow received in the winter of 2000/01. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP chicken hugs, Dean and Foster in our video and Is Breakfast Really The Most Important Meal Of The Day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee ................................ and breakfast? Who knew???


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on that coffee. We got about 20 cm of light fluffy snow yesterday, so will have a bit of cleanup to do on the patio and deck. Much too dark to even start yet, thus the coffee break, thanks.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on that coffee. We got about 20 cm of light fluffy snow yesterday, so will have a bit of cleanup to do on the patio and deck. Much too dark to even start yet, thus the coffee break, thanks.


Morning all. Not to rub it in but we were 52f and sunny yesterday. Windsor has a Christmas Light display in Jackson Park which we went to, again, last night. The place was jammed as it was warm and dry, unusual for January to be sure.

Not much going on today as the highlight will be the Wild Card games for me.


----------



## Rps

Marc here’s a pretty interesting article on Kid’s Jokes. Was thinking about ESL students while reading it..

Don not sure if SAP worthy but worth the read due to its subject matter and perspective on the topic...

https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2019/01/why-kids-tell-weird-jokes/579472/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on that coffee. We got about 20 cm of light fluffy snow yesterday, so will have a bit of cleanup to do on the patio and deck. Much too dark to even start yet, thus the coffee break, thanks.


Yuk. We are about to get 25mm of rain in the next hour or so. Still, nothing to shovel. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc here’s a pretty interesting article on Kid’s Jokes. Was thinking about ESL students while reading it..
> 
> Don not sure if SAP worthy but worth the read due to its subject matter and perspective on the topic...
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2019/01/why-kids-tell-weird-jokes/579472/


Interesting, Rp. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today's Whatzit? was easy for me as I recall them from my childhood and watch this guy do the old pull the tablecloth from under the dishes trick. Oh wait, that's not what I expected.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning all, today's Whatzit? was easy for me as I recall them from my childhood and watch this guy do the old pull the tablecloth from under the dishes trick. Oh wait, that's not what I expected.


I'm thinking it's an incense burner?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I'm thinking it's an incense burner?


That is what I first thought as well, Bob, but why would Don have used this as a boy?

Still, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today's Whatzit? was easy for me as I recall them from my childhood and watch this guy do the old pull the tablecloth from under the dishes trick. Oh wait, that's not what I expected.


Yes, that was quite the trick with a tablecloth. Totally unexpected. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all, today's Whatzit? was easy for me as I recall them from my childhood



You must have lived in a luxurious home as all our string and twine was kept in a very small wicker basket.

And I'd say, as some have already suggested, that todays Whatzit? is a nice _*antique cast iron string/twine holder.*_ 





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> You must have lived in a luxurious home as all our string and twine was kept in a very small wicker basket.
> 
> And I'd say, as some have already suggested, that todays Whatzit? is a nice _*antique cast iron string/twine holder.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Nope, a small shack, four rooms, two of 'em bedrooms. Other two were kitchen and living room. Note the absence of bathroom which was out back. 

Saw them used in the only department store in town which doubled as a grocery store is why I was exposed to them. Especially at the meat counter and at the local meat market as well to tie the brown paper meat was wrapped in back then.


----------



## pm-r

> Nope, a small shack, four rooms, two of 'em bedrooms. Other two were kitchen and living room. _Note the absence of bathroom which was out back_.



And probably pretty damn cold during this time of year!! 

My eldest son in Whitehorse was not finding it very pleasant driving home in -30C temps yesterday. Those could be dangerous temperatures having to be using an outhouse!!! 

I'll bet if your country store was like the one I had, it would have had a string holder and brown paper holder cutter similar to these:






- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> And probably pretty damn cold during this time of year!!
> 
> My eldest son in Whitehorse was not finding it very pleasant driving home in -30C temps yesterday. Those could be dangerous temperatures having to be using an outhouse!!!
> 
> I'll bet if your country store was like the one I had, it would have had a string holder and brown paper holder cutter similar to these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


We had that very brown paper holder in our print shop when I began my apprenticeship to wrap outgoing jobs Patrick. Used it every day as the junior apprentice got all the menial tasks in year one.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP making your food look good in commercials in our video. A kid gets lucky with a bottle flip and helping out the wife in the kitchen.


----------



## Rps

Don the food advertising tricks reminds me of the time a friend of a friend was a commercial photographer. Years ago, and it seems like centuries ago, the CBC covered CFL games. They hired him to do a spot where two metallic helmets crashed into each other with the flash and explosion we see all to much today. At the time Dairy Queen had a CFL promotion that you got a sundae in a small plastic football helmet shaped dish. You put stickers on it as the team logos and a face guard. He bought two, sprayed one silver the other gold and filmed to two crashing into each other. Then, of course he added the effects. When you saw what was actually happening and compared it to the commercial you wouldn’t believe it.....and this was decades ago.....


----------



## SINC

Yes Rp, it was not that long ago f you recall, that our own photo guy Al Popil bought a burger and took a shot of it along with the pic used to promote it in the firm's print and TV advertising. No comparison.


----------



## Rps

I remember that. I have a small camera that actually has a “Food Setting” on it. Never used it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Rp, it was not that long ago f you recall, that our own photo guy Al Popil bought a burger and took a shot of it along with the pic used to promote it in the firm's print and TV advertising. No comparison.


So true. I complained last year when my Whopper at Burger King looked nothing like the picture on the price board. They agreed and gave it to me for free.


----------



## Rps

I should try that Marc.....good for you!


----------



## SINC

Gee Marc, if you visit enough different restaurants with that little trick, you could eat free year round!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I should try that Marc.....good for you!





SINC said:


> Gee Marc, if you visit enough different restaurants with that little trick, you could eat free year round!


Well, you have to be polite and just point out that it was not their fault, but rather, the fault of the person who took the photograph. I once tried this at KFC in St. John's, but was told "chicken is chicken, regardless of the picture". Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

> I once tried this at KFC in St. John's, but was told "_*chicken is chicken*_, regardless of the picture". Such is Life.



Except when the "chicken" is actually rabbit or cat, but one can often not tell the difference unless the liver is still attached. ;D





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Except when the "chicken" is actually rabbit or cat, but one can often not tell the difference unless the liver is still attached. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======




In Waycross, Georgia, I had some GFP .............. Georgia Fried Possum ............ it tasted like chicken.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> In Waycross, Georgia, I had some GFP .............. Georgia Fried Possum ............ it tasted like chicken.




I think they like eating crawdaddys down in that area as well don't they??

But Fried Possum...??? Huuummm....???? I think I'll pass thanks. And the same goes for fried snake... 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think they like eating crawdaddys down in that area as well don't they??
> 
> But Fried Possum...??? Huuummm....???? I think I'll pass thanks. And the same goes for fried snake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Not really, Patrick. However, there is a Waycross treat called "ALLIGATOR BITES" = Fried alligator tail and okra. Served with our creole dipping sauce. Yuk. Snake is off of my menu as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP perhaps the most satisfying video ever, Archie Bunker knows and You're Going to Keep Aging Until You Die.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Saw your temps in the Weather Thread. I think you could use some very hot coffee about now. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, actually it has warmed up since then, now at only -21° and the wind chill is back down to -25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, actually it has warmed up since then, now at only -21° and the wind chill is back down to -25°.




Warmed up????????????


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, actually it has warmed up since then, now at only -21° and the wind chill is back down to -25°.


Wow! We are hitting 9c today.....but we’ve had some cold winters as well. I remember my first two winters here where it hit -45....that was cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow! We are hitting 9c today.....but we’ve had some cold winters as well. I remember my first two winters here where it hit -45....that was cold.


I was in Winnipeg and Calgary on a Boxing Day when the temps got to be about -35C. These were on days that were 35 years apart ............... and on both times I thought I was going to die. XX)XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://vimeo.com/196130980?fbclid=IwAR3Fre_yq8LFu-a1t_IQ1aiQbZkzYO-DoMp4bb7kS2n5FIDrdvaFgMIvOH0

A friend of mine helped to make this film. This was my last winter in St. John's before we moved to Lunenburg, NS


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I was in Winnipeg and Calgary on a Boxing Day when the temps got to be about -35C. These were on days that were 35 years apart ............... and on both times I thought I was going to die. XX)XX)XX)


-35°C is quite tolerable given enough layers. What is less fun is the 15 to 30 minutes it takes to get all the armour in place before opening the door.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I was in Winnipeg and Calgary on a Boxing Day when the temps got to be about -35C. These were on days that were 35 years apart ............... and on both times I thought I was going to die. XX)XX)XX)




Then I'm sure you know what it's like for what my son sent me this am from his hometown:




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -35°C is quite tolerable given enough layers. What is less fun is the 15 to 30 minutes it takes to get all the armour in place before opening the door.


Did not have the proper clothing in both instances. Felt it hard to breathe. XX) XX)


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Then I'm sure you know what it's like for what my son sent me this am from his hometown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Actually, we are not that far off from your son today and if the wind returns like it is forecast to this afternoon, we will far surpass that -34°:


----------



## Dr.G.

I am getting a headache from seeing all those low wind chills. The coldest it has been here in Lunenburg this winter was -13C with the windchill a couple of nights ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some hot OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP things to ponder, a leaf butterfly and Bacteria That Absorbs Co2 Has Been Discovered At The Bottom Of The Pacific Ocean.


----------



## SINC

Up again early so we can leave for the airport at 7:15 this morning to take son Greg there for his flight home to Halifax. He departs here at 10:30 and arrives home in Halifax near 9:00 with a two-hour layover in Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Up again early so we can leave for the airport at 7:15 this morning to take son Greg there for his flight home to Halifax. He departs here at 10:30 and arrives home in Halifax near 9:00 with a two-hour layover in Toronto.


Tell Greg that the rain will hopefully be gone by the time he arrives ............. along with all of yesterday's snow.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Actually, we are not that far off from your son today and if the wind returns like it is forecast to this afternoon, we will far surpass that -34°:




I'm sure he'd be glad to send you all the -C temps to the Edmonton area and have it replaced with some warmer weather.

He did mention that he and a buddy did take advantage of the sun coming out and creating some great thermals for them to go paragliding in.

But he did freeze his hands/fingers and bitt off!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm sure he'd be glad to send you all the -C temps to the Edmonton area and have it replaced with some warmer weather.
> 
> He did mention that he and a buddy did take advantage of the sun coming out and creating some great thermals for them to go paragliding in.
> 
> But he did freeze his hands/fingers and bitt off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


+7C here in Lunenburg, NS ...................... and a bit warmer in Halifax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Greg timed it just right. There were thunder storms clearing out of Halifax while he was sitting in TO.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Greg timed it just right. There were thunder storms clearing out of Halifax while he was sitting in TO.


Not quite. His two-hour Toronto layover turned into four hours due to a weather delay. He does not arrive Halifax now until 11:00


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not quite. His two-hour Toronto layover turned into four hours due to a weather delay. He does not arrive Halifax now until 11:00


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an interesting video on UFOs and a story on fake UFOs and laughter is the best medicine, unless.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Greg timed it just right. There were thunder storms clearing out of Halifax while he was sitting in TO.


Marc, his two-hour delay shortened to an hour and he landed in Halifax at 10 p.m. A buddy picked him up and he got home to Lower Sackville an hour later. He told me the flights were nice and smooth all the way back.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, his two-hour delay shortened to an hour and he landed in Halifax at 10 p.m. A buddy picked him up and he got home to Lower Sackville an hour later. He told me the flights were nice and smooth all the way back.


Good to hear, Don. A quiet morning right now, so his first day back should be peaceful. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Quiet day here in The Shang. Maybe I should suggest that we offer some free beer?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Quiet day here in The Shang. Maybe I should suggest that we offer some free beer?


I'm IN!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Alberta's environment minister turns into Pinocchio, two-finger pounding on a keyboard and our video, The Kings' Dessert: How to create 16,000 honey strings in two minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm IN!


Well, you have your choice ............... some TGIF coffee or TGIF beer? Both?


----------



## SINC

Mmmmm, better make it coffee for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mmmmm, better make it coffee for now.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, care for your TGIF beer now?


----------



## SINC

I will wait until I get home around 3:30 and then have it, thanks Marc. I am meeting a friend at 1:45 at the brew pub and have to drive to get there. I will only have one and then fill my growler and bring it home. With that silly new law, I never have more than one if driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will wait until I get home around 3:30 and then have it, thanks Marc. I am meeting a friend at 1:45 at the brew pub and have to drive to get there. I will only have one and then fill my growler and bring it home. With that silly new law, I never have more than one if driving.


A good idea, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video is an Amazing Bluegrass Cover Of "Rocket Man", two deer bucks fighting and Puppies! Ya Gotta Love 'Em.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video is an Amazing Bluegrass Cover Of "Rocket Man", two deer bucks fighting and Puppies! Ya Gotta Love 'Em.


Don, that was quite the deer fight. Never saw them do that here. Also, a cute pic of the puppy.

Very cold here. Care for some hot coffee???


----------



## SINC

You bet Marc, I am up and at 'em again!


----------



## Rps

Thought you might like this Marc. Might also be an SAP item as well Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thought you might like this Marc. Might also be an SAP item as well Don.
> 
> View attachment 88594


:lmao::lmao::clap::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A year ago at this time, the doxies were playing out in the snow. Today ........................... nothing. GOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday coffee and SAP tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a back flip through a hoop, a surprise painting value and take me to your leader.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a back flip through a hoop, a surprise painting value and take me to your leader.


That was quite the backflip, Don. 

Have no clue what the Whatzit pic might be today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game this morning. VERY cold here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That was quite the backflip, Don.
> 
> Have no clue what the Whatzit pic might be today.


Morning Marc, perhaps I can offer a couple of clues to help with today's Whatzit?

1. Considering the ocean might help identify _what_ it is.

2. Knowing what it is, however, will not help you with _what its real use is_. 



*EDIT:* Geordie in Edmonton just came close with her guess on SAP, but no cigar.


----------



## Aurora

Could the whatzit be a pill container?


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Could the whatzit be a pill container?


Sorry, not a pill container either.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning Marc, perhaps I can offer a couple of clues to help with today's Whatzit?
> 
> 1. Considering the ocean might help identify what it is.
> 
> 2. Knowing what it is, however, will not help you with what its real use is.




I'd say today's Sunday Whatzit? is a pendant made up using a cross-section piece of an underwater cable? 

Most likely part of an old underwater ocean transmission cable.

Now used as a pendant or piece of jewelry.


PS: It would sure make a good conversation starter!!! 



EDIT:
This looks suspiciously similar, if not a bit more elaborate example:


> 1857 Atlantic Cable Pendant
> Introduction: Historian Stewart Ash provides this story of an interesting early cable pendant. As is often the case, the history of the object has not survived unscathed by time, and Stewart has accordingly corrected the record here.


History of the Atlantic Cable & Submarine Telegraphy - 1857 Atlantic Cable Pendant




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'd say today's Sunday Whatzit? is a pendant made up using a cross-section piece of an underwater cable?
> 
> Most likely part of an old underwater ocean transmission cable.
> 
> Now used as a pendant or piece of jewelry.
> 
> 
> PS: It would sure make a good conversation starter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yep, it was just guessed correctly on SAP. It is a piece of underwater cable, but used as a watch fob.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, it was just guessed correctly on SAP. It is a piece of underwater cable, but used as a watch fob.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Truth in advertising, Creative Vacuum Tunnel Ad In Slovakia and our video, a Wild Polar Bear Tries To Break In.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A friend sent this to me.....might be SAP worthy Don. As I’m an arachnophobic I guess I can strike Brazil off my list of places to go.

https://youtu.be/39PvI1V7NlM


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A friend sent this to me.....might be SAP worthy Don. As I’m an arachnophobic I guess I can strike Brazil off my list of places to go.
> 
> https://youtu.be/39PvI1V7NlM


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another cold day here, so hot coffee is the name of the game today.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. A friend sent this to me.....might be SAP worthy Don. As I’m an arachnophobic I guess I can strike Brazil off my list of places to go.
> 
> https://youtu.be/39PvI1V7NlM


Thank you sir, grabbed it for SAP!


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor, who is a professional photographer, took this picture. It was taken about five blocks from our house.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit late for coffee, but some hot chocolate might go down well ............... especially with this nice sunset.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A bit late for coffee, but some hot chocolate might go down well ............... especially with this nice sunset.




WOW!!! Nice.

Hmmm... red sky at night... ???

What bodes for tomorrow...???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! Nice.
> 
> Hmmm... red sky at night... ???
> 
> What bodes for tomorrow...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sunshine and warmer temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video features the collapse of Niagara Falls back in 1954, Putin, Trump and Trudeau and The Photography Of Al Popil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some hot coffee ................. just brewed?


----------



## SINC

Would love to Marc, but alas I cannot as I am fasting. I head to the clinic for a 10:30 appointment to have an ultrasound done. Three more hours to go and even longer before I can even have a coffee.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Would love to Marc, but alas I cannot as I am fasting. I head to the clinic for a 10:30 appointment to have an ultrasound done. Three more hours to go and even longer before I can even have a coffee.




I hope all the innards check out well, and I've sure had enough of those procedures the last few years, but I sure don't begrudge them at all as they all helped save my life.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Hope things go well Don.

Question of the day if I may. I got a Google Home Mini for Xmas and I use it as a radio. One of the “stations” I like is CBC Radio 4. What is interesting is, is that I can’t find it listed anywhere. I know they have an internet Radio 3, but I can’t see where Radio 4 is listed anywhere...anyone else listen to Radio 4, and how do you listen to it. Thanx.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Would love to Marc, but alas I cannot as I am fasting. I head to the clinic for a 10:30 appointment to have an ultrasound done. Three more hours to go and even longer before I can even have a coffee.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hope things go well Don.
> 
> Question of the day if I may. I got a Google Home Mini for Xmas and I use it as a radio. One of the “stations” I like is CBC Radio 4. What is interesting is, is that I can’t find it listed anywhere. I know they have an internet Radio 3, but I can’t see where Radio 4 is listed anywhere...anyone else listen to Radio 4, and how do you listen to it. Thanx.




What exactly is "_*CBC Radio 4*_" and where and how do you find and/or listen to it normally.

All I can find listed anywhere is CBC Radio, CBC Radio One and CBC Radio 3. And the various localities.

Why not give your local CBC office a call and ask them???




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hope things go well Don.
> 
> Question of the day if I may. I got a Google Home Mini for Xmas and I use it as a radio. One of the “stations” I like is CBC Radio 4. What is interesting is, is that I can’t find it listed anywhere. I know they have an internet Radio 3, but I can’t see where Radio 4 is listed anywhere...anyone else listen to Radio 4, and how do you listen to it. Thanx.


Could you be meaning *BBC* Radio 4? That is the only thing I know of that comes close and as I recall it is mainly Brit comedy last I listened.


----------



## pm-r

> I got a Google Home Mini for Xmas and I use it as a radio. One of the “stations” I like is CBC Radio 4. What is interesting is, is that I can’t find it listed anywhere.



Hey, if it's a proper working Google Home device, shouldn't one just need to say, "_OK Google, play CBC Radio 4 for me_"??? 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick and Don, it is CBC Radio 4 that I ask google for. I can find it anywhere else so I’m going to ask our local station about it as it has some great music on it.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video features the collapse of Niagara Falls back in 1954, Putin, Trump and Trudeau and The Photography Of Al Popil.




And I guess that's the end of trying to watch any of SAP linked The New York Times articles, it seems I've used up all my freebies...

- Patrick
======
_*Australians Have More Fun. What We Can Learn From “Canada In A Thong”*_


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick and Don, it is CBC Radio 4 that I ask google for. I can find it anywhere else so I’m going to ask our local station about it as it has some great music on it.



I wonder if Google thinks it's the same as some call:

*CBC Music* - CBE-FM - FM 89.9 - Windsor, ON
and/or
*CBC Radio 2* 89.9 FM

Listen CBC Radio 2 89.9 FM Windsor, ON Online | CBE-FM Ontario
https://streema.com/radios/CBC_Music_Eastern_Time_CBE_FM

PS: both work and play on my iMac (Google Chrome) but take a while to load or play or whatever it's called.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a valuable painting in our video, how to treat your wife according to a book and should you be tossing that apple core out the car window?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some fresh coffee brewing for those of you ready to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> And I guess that's the end of trying to watch any of SAP linked The New York Times articles, it seems I've used up all my freebies...
> 
> - Patrick
> ======
> _*Australians Have More Fun. What We Can Learn From “Canada In A Thong”*_


Toss your cookies, that's how they keep track. Actually I have set FireFox to do that at the end of each session.


----------



## Rps

A smile for you...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A smile for you...
> 
> View attachment 88644


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening here in Lunenburg. My neighbor, a professional photographer, just took this picture. Nice to see no snow and ice anywhere in the picture.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A quiet evening here in Lunenburg. My neighbor, a professional photographer, just took this picture. Nice to see no snow and ice anywhere in the picture.



Lovely!!

Picture perfect.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> Picture perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, Peter has taken many fine pics of the same scene.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Feeling tired just now. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video is the doggone best guitar pickin' you've heard in a long while, growing your own tomatoes and a knife trick that I would not want to take part in.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today but cold for Windsor probably isn’t cold for some of you.

Nice picking by Mr. Smith....but I’m assuming if you are at a Chet Atkins Convention you’d be better than average player....


----------



## Rps

Don, another great picker?........

https://youtu.be/puSkP3uym5k


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, another great picker?........
> 
> https://youtu.be/puSkP3uym5k


Thanks, Rp, grabbed it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Bell Aliant is having internet issues, so connections this morning were spotty. All seems fine now. Anyone care for some hot coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...EytHOgXVfp1EOQEW6Ksy1sfRgRCbCvLQMjl5hovFS0JEo

Yikes!!! I hear that there have been some bobcat sightings here in Lunenburg County.


----------



## Rps

Here’s a picture of one in the snow

https://goo.gl/images/Ea52DY


----------



## SINC

Meh, coyotes are a very common daily site here in town. We have so many ravines and walking trails within two blocks of our home and we see them in the street in front of the house 4 or five times a week at any time of the day or night. Our crescent is a natural shortcut from a park area to a ravine and they use it all the time. One thing we do not see anymore, and we used to see dozens a day, are wild rabbits. We also never let the dog out unless we too are out there.

On top of that, it is not uncommon anymore to see both bobcats and cougars within city limits.


----------



## SINC

And now for a fowl language riddle.

What's the difference between a duck?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Here’s a picture of one in the snow
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/Ea52DY


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Meh, coyotes are a very common daily site here in town. We have so many ravines and walking trails within two blocks of our home and we see them in the street in front of the house 4 or five times a week at any time of the day or night. Our crescent is a natural shortcut from a park area to a ravine and they use it all the time. One thing we do not see anymore, and we used to see dozens a day, are wild rabbits. We also never let the dog out unless we too are out there.
> 
> On top of that, it is not uncommon anymore to see both bobcats and cougars within city limits.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Here’s a picture of one in the snow
> https://goo.gl/images/Ea52DY




:lmao: :clap: 



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> One thing we do not see anymore, and we used to see dozens a day, are wild rabbits. We also never let the dog out unless we too are out there.
> 
> On top of that, it is not uncommon anymore to see both bobcats and cougars within city limits.



Not too surprising the wild rabbits would disappear with those hunters around. And I'm sure they miss the Rabbits just as much. And it doesn't sound like the best place to be keeping backyard chickens either.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video explains ashtrays on airplanes, hunting Bull Tahr and Bob's issue at the office.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video explains ashtrays on airplanes, hunting Bull Tahr and Bob's issue at the office.


Don, Bob has a real issue ................... and not just at the office. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot TGIF coffee is brewing ............ and there might be some goodies being made in the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not much activity here in The Shang thread. Seem we are down to me, Don, Patrick and Rp as the regulars, with Mark and Bob and sometimes visitors. Gone are the days of the activity here in The Shang. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Not much activity here in The Shang thread. Seem we are down to me, Don, Patrick and Rp as the regulars, with Mark and Bob and sometimes visitors. Gone are the days of the activity here in The Shang. Such is Life.




And even longer gone are the days of Mac-related threads and Mac fix-it/support type Forums. Pitty. 

Meanwhile, I've spent most of the day trying to sort out how to connect everything to the new Samsung 65" TV my wife purchased yesterday. It was the last day it was on sale at her favourite store — COSTCO!!

I must say the included "manual" had to be the most useless such thing I have ever come across. And it didn't even cover any of the basic setup except for attaching the legs to the TV.

To add to my frustration, I discovered the TV set ONLY has TWO HDMI connections and we need at least three to connect our Yahama audio and DVD systems and AppleTV. 

The reviews of the Samsung "SMART" part was NOT encouraging and basically barely works, if at all.

It seems there's a lot of crap out there these days, and that includes a lot of TV programs as well IMHO!!

Oh well, my wife finds some she enjoys so I will carry on and the picture quality of this set is supposed to be pretty good. At least for the price.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And even longer gone are the days of Mac-related threads and Mac fix-it/support type Forums. Pitty.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've spent most of the day trying to sort out how to connect everything to the new Samsung 65" TV my wife purchased yesterday. It was the last day it was on sale at her favourite store — COSTCO!!
> 
> I must say the included "manual" had to be the most useless such thing I have ever come across. And it didn't even cover any of the basic setup except for attaching the legs to the TV.
> 
> To add to my frustration, I discovered the TV set ONLY has TWO HDMI connections and we need at least three to connect our Yahama audio and DVD systems and AppleTV.
> 
> The reviews of the Samsung "SMART" part was NOT encouraging and basically barely works, if at all.
> 
> It seems there's a lot of crap out there these days, and that includes a lot of TV programs as well IMHO!!
> 
> Oh well, my wife finds some she enjoys so I will carry on and the picture quality of this set is supposed to be pretty good. At least for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


We are a Samsung family re TVs and monitors. Good luck with your connections and picture quality. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> And even longer gone are the days of Mac-related threads and Mac fix-it/support type Forums. Pitty.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've spent most of the day trying to sort out how to connect everything to the new Samsung 65" TV my wife purchased yesterday. It was the last day it was on sale at her favourite store — COSTCO!!
> 
> I must say the included "manual" had to be the most useless such thing I have ever come across. And it didn't even cover any of the basic setup except for attaching the legs to the TV.
> 
> To add to my frustration, I discovered the TV set ONLY has TWO HDMI connections and we need at least three to connect our Yahama audio and DVD systems and AppleTV.
> 
> The reviews of the Samsung "SMART" part was NOT encouraging and basically barely works, if at all.
> 
> It seems there's a lot of crap out there these days, and that includes a lot of TV programs as well IMHO!!
> 
> Oh well, my wife finds some she enjoys so I will carry on and the picture quality of this set is supposed to be pretty good. At least for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Wow, that is odd for a Samsung. All my TVs are Samsung and my smart TV, ie the one that connects to the net is an LED about four years old. It has 3 HDMI ports, 3 USB ports and 2 audio in ports. Seems they are going the wrong way, somewhat like Apple, eh?

Are you sure you have not missed some? Some of my ports are located on the extreme right side edges, not the back in the connection pod area and even on the very bottom edge of the TV in some cases that I have seen on friend's sets.


----------



## pm-r

> Seems they are *going the wrong way*, somewhat like Apple, eh?
> 
> Are you sure you have not missed some? Some of my ports are located on the extreme right side edges, not the back in the connection pod area and even on the very bottom edge of the TV in some cases that I have seen on friend's sets.



I'd agree, and a pretty stupid way to save money. I wish my wife and done or allowed some homework and investigating before just buying.
But we do have a 30 or 90 days return window, but what a hassle.

Yes, limited HDMI and other ports:


> All inputs are facing sideways and should not be hard to reach if you wall mount the TV. Unfortunately, there are only 2 HDMI ports and that limits the number of devices you can connect simultaneously to the TV.


https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/samsung/nu6900

In comparison, our old Sharp 48" TV was loaded with various ports and multiple connection options.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at Heart performing Crazy On You, an elderly couple do not even notice a bear on their patio and an Easter Island secret revealed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look at Heart performing Crazy On You, an elderly couple do not even notice a bear on their patio and an Easter Island secret revealed.


Interesting item re the Easter Island statues. I am fascinated by their existence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Look up ................ look way up.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...b0K54ZReJMt-t_58ef4G4Rdo9ZghicF7I5of52dMI9zN0


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Look up ................ look way up.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...b0K54ZReJMt-t_58ef4G4Rdo9ZghicF7I5of52dMI9zN0


Morning Marc, how I wish we could see this but we are under clouds and will be all weekend.


----------



## SINC

I never cease to be amazed at just how many WIFI networks are seen by my MBP. We live in a single family home area with only one basement suite in our block, yet tonight I can see 35 separate WIFI networks. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, how I wish we could see this but we are under clouds and will be all weekend.


 I shall try to take a picture of the moon.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Well the joys of winter are with us today. We are currently getting SNOW! We are expecting between 10 to 20 cm and a cold spell, at least for here, of temps in the -11s C. So later today will fire up the snow blower .

Don I live in a fairly large subdivision and when I fire up any thing with WiFi it’s the same deal...tons of locations....

Been thinking instead of a wall for the U.S. southern border why not just put stone statues of Trump’s head every 100 ft or so the scare people away.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I shall try to take a picture of the moon.


As I was propped up on the couch early this morning there was a thinning of the cloud cover and the light of the moon shone into the living room through the venetian blinds. I snapped a shot with my iPhone 8 Plus just to show that I actually saw it.

The better news is that the weather guy on TV this morning says we will have clear periods tomorrow night which should give us brief looks at the eclipse.


----------



## Rps

Well not exactly a morning smile.....

https://www.facebook.com/100001349767344/posts/1789468654441443/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Well the joys of winter are with us today. We are currently getting SNOW! We are expecting between 10 to 20 cm and a cold spell, at least for here, of temps in the -11s C. So later today will fire up the snow blower .
> 
> Don I live in a fairly large subdivision and when I fire up any thing with WiFi it’s the same deal...tons of locations....
> 
> Been thinking instead of a wall for the U.S. southern border why not just put stone statues of Trump’s head every 100 ft or so the scare people away.


SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As I was propped up on the couch early this morning there was a thinning of the cloud cover and the light of the moon shone into the living room through the venetian blinds. I snapped a shot with my iPhone 8 Plus just to show that I actually saw it.
> 
> The better news is that the weather guy on TV this morning says we will have clear periods tomorrow night which should give us brief looks at the eclipse.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well not exactly a morning smile.....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/100001349767344/posts/1789468654441443/


Laughter is the best medicine ................... :clap: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. Have to get up early to take the dogs outside before the rain hits us early tomorrow morning. Strong winds overnight might take out our power, so I shall see you when I see you. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a robot illusion, a marble run and the easy Whatzit?


----------



## Rps

Attacking the snow his morning....20cm and drifting.

Marc you’ve probably seen this before but this is the first time for me........might be SAP worthy Don

https://youtu.be/AOtpHGR-QvM


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a robot illusion, a marble run and the easy Whatzit?


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Quite the illusion and marble run.

As for the Whatzit, I am stumped. All I can see is a shoe insert or something to help with curtains. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Attacking the snow his morning....20cm and drifting.
> 
> Marc you’ve probably seen this before but this is the first time for me........might be SAP worthy Don
> 
> https://youtu.be/AOtpHGR-QvM


20cm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Is it light snow?

Cute doxie goalie. Not to many goalies catch the puck/ball in their mouth.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?
> 
> Quite the illusion and marble run.
> 
> As for the Whatzit, I am stumped. All I can see is a shoe insert or something to help with curtains. XX)


No, not either of those, Marc but it is common in most homes.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> No, not either of those, Marc but it is common in most homes.


Man I know I’ve seen this thing before......... it reminds me of a bracket for wire shelves.


----------



## eMacMan

Whatzit looks like some sort of pegboard hanger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Man I know I’ve seen this thing before......... it reminds me of a bracket for wire shelves.





eMacMan said:


> Whatzit looks like some sort of pegboard hanger.


I think that you are both correct. :clap::clap::clap:

Kudos, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished using the snow blower on my driveway. I has been sleeting for the past hour and I wanted to get to the 4 inches of snow before it got too heavy. I shall let today's rain and warmer temps wash the rest away.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I think that you are both correct. :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Kudos, mes amis.


Not so mon ami, but one of them is closer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not so mon ami, but one of them is closer.


----------



## pm-r

> and the easy Whatzit?



I don't know about Today's Whatzit? being easy, especially if a specific use is required In the description, but I would have to say it seems to be some type of a pegboard bracket, that I would also have to say is going to be a bit awkward to install and or remove.

Or maybe it's just designed to slip over the edge of a board or thin shelf and provided a thin-V horizontal bracket. But not very strong looking for that!!!

Anyway, time to get back trying to migrate all my wife's data from her older IPad 3 to a newer iPad Air my eldest son just send us that I started on yesterday. 

It has not gone well and is being a pain in the a**, and I am very frustrated and annoyed with both Apple's and iMazing.app's "restore" or "transfer" as they call them, neither of which I discovered includes ALL user data, including apps, user and app passwords and icon organization. Really really poor and sloppy and a big waste of time!!!

They worked OK previously when transferring data between her iPhones, but they had much fewer apps and data. And I thought and gave iMazing.app credit for being good and useful. One needs to read the faint grey print in their NB note sections. 





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to say good night now. The winds are howling out of the southwest with gusts over 100km/h and lots of rain to start within the hour. The lights are flickering, so best to shut down my computer now. See you all sometime tomorrow ............... I hope. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I don't know about Today's Whatzit? being easy, especially if a specific use is required In the description, but I would have to say it seems to be some type of a pegboard bracket, that I would also have to say is going to be a bit awkward to install and or remove.
> 
> Or maybe it's just designed to slip over the edge of a board or thin shelf and provided a thin-V horizontal bracket. But not very strong looking for that!!!
> - Patrick
> ======


Odd how very close you all came. It is the simple tool to lift the tray out of your toaster oven. I suspect most toss it aside and use an oven mitt.

Some days the easy becomes the hard for mysterious reasons.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Odd how very close you all came. It is the simple tool to lift the tray out of your toaster oven. I suspect most toss it aside and use an oven mitt.
> 
> Some days the easy becomes the hard for mysterious reasons.




Wow. I wonder what era that was??

Even with the answer provided I only found one similar image from searching here:
https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i.........0....1..gws-wiz-img.GDhr5CCHr3E#imgrc=_

and then found this:
https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i...gws-wiz-img.GDhr5CCHr3E#imgrc=20WCuQZLbsUwcM:

I suspect not many used, especially these days. ;D 



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a great blues band in our video, cat high fives owner and all about insomnia.

No blood moon for us as the clouds rolled in and completely obscured the event.


----------



## SINC

Saw it anyway.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Very cold here today, currently -20c going to -30c. You know it’s cold outside when you see your neighbour’s dog stuck to a tree.

A bit tired after watching yesterday’s football games....good games but dreadful officiating....I mean roller derby level! 

Oh well it’s only entertainment.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a great blues band in our video, cat high fives owner and all about insomnia.
> 
> No blood moon for us as the clouds rolled in and completely obscured the event.


Morning, Don. We missed the moon as well. Too much rain clouds in the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Very cold here today, currently -20c going to -30c. You know it’s cold outside when you see your neighbour’s dog stuck to a tree.
> 
> A bit tired after watching yesterday’s football games....good games but dreadful officiating....I mean roller derby level!
> 
> Oh well it’s only entertainment.


Wow!!! That can't be normal for you folks. Colder in Ottawa, however, the coldest capital city in the world.

+1C here and all of our snow is now gone. :clap::clap:

Yes, poor officiating, but interesting games ........... both going into OT.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, it is indeed colder than normal here. But I remember a couple of years ago we were -45c for about 3 days. I had students whose water pipes actually froze in their homes......

Too bad about the Blood Moon and clouds.... I guess seeing it would A B negative.


----------



## Rps

Welcome to Windsor....


----------



## Rps

F


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, it is indeed colder than normal here. But I remember a couple of years ago we were -45c for about 3 days. I had students whose water pipes actually froze in their homes......
> 
> Too bad about the Blood Moon and clouds.... I guess seeing it would A B negative.


True. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Welcome to Windsor....
> 
> View attachment 88676





Rps said:


> F
> View attachment 88678


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

What’s left to say....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> What’s left to say....
> 
> View attachment 88680


 The poet moved to Saskatoon, SK ................... and was never heard from again. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The poet moved to Saskatoon, SK ................... and was never heard from again. :-(



YIKES!!! 

Where is the weather image from???

I obviously don't watch the proper weather pages that show such a nice general overview.




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video explains why real Wasabi costs so much, a quick quip and bacon. Yep, bacon rules.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video explains why real Wasabi costs so much, a quick quip and bacon. Yep, bacon rules.


Morning, Don. Care for some hot coffee .......................... and bacon???????????? :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> YIKES!!!
> 
> Where is the weather image from???
> 
> I obviously don't watch the proper weather pages that show such a nice general overview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


A friend of mine who lives in Regina, SK sent it to me last year when I was telling her how cold it was here in Lunenburng, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/shubenacadie-sam/

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video explains why real Wasabi costs so much,...



Actually, there are several various Wasabi growers in BC and specifically here on Vancouver Island, but still pretty pricy.

_*Wasabi growers BC*_
https://www.google.com/search?ei=A1...0j0i8i7i30j0i13j0i13i30j0i13i5i30.boE-rzhFnmU

My sons have tried some and say it's much better than the imitation stuff.

It seems one can eat a piece like eating a piece of horse-radish but it's quite spicy HOT when ground as a paste.

My parents grew horseradish and my father wooden grate some for or Sunday roast beef dinner, if we were lucky, and then stick it back in the ground where it would carry on growing until the next time it would have some more grated off. Our poor man's version of Wasabi I guess.

I think he mixed the horseradish with a bit of vinegar and maybe a pinch of sugar, just like he did with chopped up fresh mint from the local spring when we would have lamb.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received the new Canada Food Guide for the Cafe Chez Marc. Will be using that as a guide ............. except for those who insist on the old guide (aka Eat Whatever You Want).
https://food-guide.canada.ca/en/?ut...ide-en&utm_medium=vurl&utm_campaign=foodguide


----------



## Dr.G.

With the windchill reaching a Jan. record of -20C, it is time to bundle up the doxies and protect their ears.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some fancy pickin' to Somewhere Over the Rainbow, and eyesight check and the dangers of weed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP some fancy pickin' to Somewhere Over the Rainbow, and eyesight check and the dangers of weed.


Yes, new glasses might be in order for that doctor. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Anyone care/need some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Rps

Will take a cup or three Marc! Rainy here today and a high of 6c, but with heavy winds coming. Tomorrow a drop to -1 then to -10. Up and down here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Will take a cup or three Marc! Rainy here today and a high of 6c, but with heavy winds coming. Tomorrow a drop to -1 then to -10. Up and down here.


Coming right up, Rp. BT??? 

Same sorts of dips here as well. Currently -1C with rain and +9C temps in the forecast for this time tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

BT would be great. Awfully grey here today. Dull skies certainly can make the day depressing. Who do you have in the Super Bowl? As a long time Pats fan I’m leaning that way but......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BT would be great. Awfully grey here today. Dull skies certainly can make the day depressing. Who do you have in the Super Bowl? As a long time Pats fan I’m leaning that way but......


Dull here as well. Cloudy and 0C.

I am going for the Rams. They have Todd Gurley, a former Univ. of Georgia running back.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Dull here as well. Cloudy and 0C.
> 
> I am going for the Rams. They have Todd Gurley, a former Univ. of Georgia running back.


I’d lean towards the Rams as well except for being a Pats fan. Gurley’s Use was interesting these last few games......like building rage for play. The Pats might have their hands full, however I also think they are “getable”. The Rams should spend the first quarter planting mr. Brady on his rear. Gronk and Elde aren’t the threats they were, although Elde made some clutch catches in the AFC Final. I’m also somewhat ticked at the Rams for leaving Los Angeles and going to St. Louis.....then leaving St. Louis to go back to L.A. I think the NFL has abandoned St. Louis...no Cards, now no Rams. It would be sad to think that they don’t have a football club. But those issues are not the players fault.


----------



## Rps

Got to get one of these


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’d lean towards the Rams as well except for being a Pats fan. Gurley’s Use was interesting these last few games......like building rage for play. The Pats might have their hands full, however I also think they are “getable”. The Rams should spend the first quarter planting mr. Brady on his rear. Gronk and Elde aren’t the threats they were, although Elde made some clutch catches in the AFC Final. I’m also somewhat ticked at the Rams for leaving Los Angeles and going to St. Louis.....then leaving St. Louis to go back to L.A. I think the NFL has abandoned St. Louis...no Cards, now no Rams. It would be sad to think that they don’t have a football club. But those issues are not the players fault.


Yes, the move by the Rams has been strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Got to get one of these
> 
> View attachment 88692




What am I missing here? I don't get the reference.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Got to get one of these
> 
> View attachment 88692





Dr.G. said:


> What am I missing here? I don't get the reference.



Nothing less than planeticide


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Nothing less than planeticide




Thanks, Bob. I forgot about the downgrade.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly and the three doxies taking over the couch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP a mysterious upside-down, right-side-up image that will leave you scratching your head, not to mention refreshing the page in the things that people send us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, today on SAP a mysterious upside-down, right-side-up image that will leave you scratching your head, not to mention refreshing the page in the things that people send us.


Morning, Don. That was an interesting optical illusion. I could not pick the correct plate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is ready when you are ready/willing/able to face the new day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. That was an interesting optical illusion. I could not pick the correct plate.


The one that made it work for me is the small bowl in the lower left corner right above the words, 'i think'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The one that made it work for me is the small bowl in the lower left corner right above the words, 'i think'.


I shall have to look at the picture once again ................... more closely this time.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. That was an interesting optical illusion. I could not pick the correct plate.


It reversed so quickly that I could not say which was the correct plate. I think it was a small bowl over to the left.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/flu-...ODISFmBXjZl4lJYECxWEzvl1vbMVjMyOG-IhFtWW6wZPE

Interesting.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/flu-...ODISFmBXjZl4lJYECxWEzvl1vbMVjMyOG-IhFtWW6wZPE
> 
> Interesting.




Good news!! Nice!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good news!!  Nice!!


Good for all of us who got their flu shots. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin. Strong wind gusts and lots of rain get me wondering about the electricity. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good for all of us who got their flu shots. :clap:


I did!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP it pays to read the fine print, a near miss by a train and Amazing Grace in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did!


Great minds think and act alike, Don. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Did not lose electricity last night or this morning, but boy was it windy. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Great minds think and act alike, Don. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Morning Marc, yep, I have had one each year for the past 19 years, ever since my heart attack.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yep, I have had one each year for the past 19 years, ever since my heart attack.


https://edmontonjournal.com/news/lo...xJjpTo0KA1aU1nfIoOolThU3PFVPOquJQqkpe2YSsf1Ko

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all.....something for SAP maybe?


----------



## SINC

I thought some here might relate to this as I did!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I thought some here might relate to this as I did!




Oh yes!!! :lmao: :clap:




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I thought some here might relate to this as I did!


:love2::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

We still have some haggis left over from Robbie Burns Night yesterday. Anyone interested? I finished all of the oat cakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/archives/haggis-...88543?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-nova-scotia


----------



## Dr.G.

No one likes haggis like I do??????????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Am at half mast this morning after a day now of feeling not so good. Hope I shake whatever this is by the end of today. Every bone in my body aches something awful.

Enough about that though, we shall overcome.

Today on SAP a marching man team, magician's tricks revealed in our video and a UPS Driver Saves Dog From Drowning In Icy Pond.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Am at half mast this morning after a day now of feeling not so good. Hope I shake whatever this is by the end of today. Every bone in my body aches something awful.
> 
> Enough about that though, we shall overcome.
> 
> Today on SAP a marching man team, magician's tricks revealed in our video and a UPS Driver Saves Dog From Drowning In Icy Pond.


Sorry to hear you are not well. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Some SAP webbits filler?

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...fPs9xDN1km4Zdxluv1mJ5WMlvDzHZmO8GhbjnOB-gHkn0


----------



## pm-r

> Am at half mast this morning after a day now of feeling not so good. Hope I shake whatever this is by the end of today. Every bone in my body aches something awful.



I hope you get over your bug soon and start feeling normal, and I didn't have all the aches and pains other than the normal ones, but I had waves of nausea coming and going the last two days. A bit unusual and hopefully all gone now and not pleasant.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope you get over your bug soon and start feeling normal, and I didn't have all the aches and pains other than the normal ones, but I had waves of nausea coming and going the last two days. A bit unusual and hopefully all gone now and not pleasant.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hope you are feeling better as well, Patrick. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Noon and the aching has gone, looks like I might just have a good day yet. Gonna watch some golf this afternoon with a buddy. Might even choke down a beer or two out in the garage while we watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Noon and the aching has gone, looks like I might just have a good day yet. Gonna watch some golf this afternoon with a buddy. Might even choke down a beer or two out in the garage while we watch.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap:


Yep, much better. Even had the two beers.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, much better. Even had the two beers.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a pretty easy Whatzit?, a musical video to give you goosebumps and yawning puppies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a pretty easy Whatzit?, a musical video to give you goosebumps and yawning puppies.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Is the Whatzit pic an old fashioned door bell? You turn a small lever on the outside of the door and it rings the bell?

Nice lapdog pic and sweet yawning pups. :love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?
> 
> Is the Whatzit pic an old fashioned door bell? You turn a small lever on the outside of the door and it rings the bell?
> 
> Nice lapdog pic and sweet yawning pups. :love2::love2:


Morning Marc, see, I told you it was easy. You nailed it exactly! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, see, I told you it was easy. You nailed it exactly! :clap:


 Merci, mon ami.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Back to normal, thanks Marc. 

Going to look thru some recipes to cook a rack of lamb today for Ann and Crystal. I refuse to touch the stuff myself. Will make myself a bacon-wrapped filet instead.


----------



## Rps

Agree on Lamb...not my favourite. When we lived in Bowmanville the local lambmen, if that’s the term, had an event which touted lamb and sheep from wool to chops.....ironically, it was held in the local Lion’s Centre......insert cliche here......

Don I’ve been working on folk songs of Canada by province. I found this site which has a selection of songs from B.C. Which when clicked will play...might be an SAP item.....Patrick would probably know many of these I’m sure. I’m building a set for each province. We certainly have a rich musical history.

Folk Songs of BC | The British Columbia Folklore Society

p.s. forgot to mention I like the Rum Runners Song.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back to normal, thanks Marc.
> 
> Going to look thru some recipes to cook a rack of lamb today for Ann and Crystal. I refuse to touch the stuff myself. Will make myself a bacon-wrapped filet instead.


Good to hear.

I am not a big lamb fan either.


----------



## Rps

Some Australian humour...maybe SAP worthy


----------



## Rps

Some British humour maybe SAP worthy


----------



## Rps

Finally some Canadian humour


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?
> 
> Is the Whatzit pic an old fashioned door bell? You turn a small lever on the outside of the door and it rings the bell?
> ...





SINC said:


> Morning Marc, see, I told you it was easy. You nailed it exactly! :clap:



But don't forget the _*Keyed Entry Door Knob*_ that tend to be getting replaced as well and also shown in the Whatzit picture: 

BTW: It's a known fact that the sound of a bell carries and penetrates much better and further than most other sounds. I must admit, it's sure a lot better than the _Avon calling_ type electric doorbell used in most homes these days.


----------



## pm-r

> Going to look thru some recipes to cook a rack of lamb today for Ann and Crystal.



Are you going to be using a multi-cooker, a barbecue or a good old-fashioned oven?


The local annual 3 Day Greek Community Fest cook their lamb offerings in a rotating basket in an infrared rotating cooker that is just delicious, but I haven't managed to squeeze the recipe out of them yet as to what spices they use.

They now bring in a semi-trailer a frozen lamb from Quebec as they couldn't get enough lamb supplied locally.

EDIT:
Here are some shots of one of the lamb cookers the local annual Greek Fest uses, the other one uses baskets that rotate instead of the shelves shown here. 

Doesn't that make you hungry...???


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Some Australian humour...maybe SAP worthy
> 
> 
> View attachment 88714


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Some British humour maybe SAP worthy
> 
> View attachment 88716


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Finally some Canadian humour
> 
> View attachment 88718


:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> .....Patrick would probably know many of these I’m sure. I’m building a set for each province. We certainly have a rich musical history.
> 
> Folk Songs of BC | The British Columbia Folklore Society
> 
> p.s. forgot to mention I like the Rum Runners Song.



Sorry, but I'm not really into the local music scene, and really not into the folklore genre, I leave that to my cousin *Dennis Donnelly* who just received a local award for his involvement, and a local artist *Holly Arntzen* who I used to provide Mac support for some years ago but never really got involved with her music:
About Holly | Artist Response Team

Some friends of ours, John and Gail bones and their group, DOCTOR BONES BLUES PROJECT are very popular locally but not really folk music:
Doctor Bones Project

But yes, there are a lot of Folk Music types around here and they seem to get a lot of support.

BTW: My uncle was quite involved in the rum-running locally so the Rum Runners song is quite appropriate.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Well, the lamb turned out pretty good and I even had a piece myself. Cooked it till it was gray and it was passable. Can't imagine having it blood red as the recipe called for. No wonder I never liked lamb, the damn stuff was raw in all those fancy restaurants that tried to tell me it had to be cooked that way.

Turns out well done makes it palatable. Who knew. Lamb snobs please take note.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Well, the lamb turned out pretty good and I even had a piece myself. Cooked it till it was gray and it was passable. Can't imagine having it blood red as the recipe called for. No wonder I never liked lamb, the damn stuff was raw in all those fancy restaurants that tried to tell me it had to be cooked that way.
> 
> Turns out well done makes it palatable. Who knew. Lamb snobs please take note.


Have always grilled it well done. The key is to forget searing and grill over a low flame. Keeps it nice and juicy.

Sadly our one grocery store seldom carries lamb.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit? answer and a 3D drawing. Also, what's your favourite 'F' word?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Very interesting 3D drawing. Amazing how it is accomplished.


----------



## Rps

Patrick, Windsor and Lasalle were famous for running alcohol during Prohibition.....


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, will be quiet here today as a Clipper is heading our way bringing temps in the WTF range......and ❄, oh well. Almost into Feb.


----------



## Rps

Don something for SAP maybe?

https://youtu.be/qmxtazn18A8


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will be quiet here today as a Clipper is heading our way bringing temps in the WTF range......and ❄, oh well. Almost into Feb.


Stay warm, mon ami. The fog is slowly lifting here with +5C temps.


----------



## Rps

Fog in January is weird don’t you think.....but we get thunderstorms here so I guess everything is fair game weather wise.


----------



## Rps

Yup! In spades......


----------



## SINC

Just got a lift home with my mechanic. Starter making a terrible racket on the Suzuki, so got it checked out. The battery was very low and starter drawing over 200 volts on start is a bad combo. New starter ordered and installed later today and charge battery to see if it can be used further, if not a new battery too. 

This after getting new CV joints and struts three weeks ago which set me back $1500. 

First real repairs in 18.5 years with only minor brakes, tires, muffler before that. Not bad for just 118K on the clock worth of driving and another 80K towing. Darn thing is still just like new to drive and no desire to trade as it is a true 4 x 4 with a manual shift transaxle and those are hard to come by in a small vehicle anymore. Towable four wheels down is a real bonus too.


----------



## Rps

I had a friend who had a VW Beetle. She loved that car. We teased her that she was driving a million dollar bug as she virtually replaced every part on the thing.....but if you love the vehicle you love the vehicle....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick, Windsor and Lasalle were famous for running alcohol during Prohibition.....



I'd say those and places like them were sure a lot easier than crossing Harro straight to the US from Vancouver Island:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...6b27361aa84c28!8m2!3d48.5669161!4d-123.234432


There were some very fast boats used, often with using two or three very large Packard engines (ex-aircraft V-12s) and sometimes using ice to help to keep them cool as if the strait water wasn't cold enough that's usually just above 10°C or so, summer and winter.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> battery was very low and starter drawing over 200 volts on start is a bad combo



Hmmm... I think that might be *200 AMPS*, but not actually that excessively high for a normal car starter.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I'd say those and places like them were sure a lot easier than crossing Harro straight to the US from Vancouver Island:
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...6b27361aa84c28!8m2!3d48.5669161!4d-123.234432
> 
> 
> There were some very fast boats used, often with using two or three very large Packard engines (ex-aircraft V-12s) and sometimes using ice to help to keep them cool as if the strait water wasn't cold enough that's usually just above 10°C or so, summer and winter.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yeah I bet! While the Detroit River is about 1/2 mile wide across from Detroit, with the islands and such you could probably row boat across in some areas...around Niagara Falls area the same. Out your way quite a different story.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Yeah I bet! While the Detroit River is about 1/2 mile wide across from Detroit, with the islands and such you could probably row boat across in some areas...around Niagara Falls area the same. Out your way quite a different story.



Regardless of the hardships of where one lived, it seems the booze still got through!!

There's a nice waterfront pud in Sidney, not too far from us called the *Rumrunner* that has some mementoes and photos of the local rumrunning.

It must have been quite an exciting time.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Fog in January is weird don’t you think.....but we get thunderstorms here so I guess everything is fair game weather wise.


True. But with no snow on the ground, cold Atlantic Ocean water hits the winds coming from the southwest, which are warmer than normal .............. and with no snow to cool it off. Thus, fog.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> View attachment 88730
> 
> 
> Yup! In spades......




Hmmm...??? Is that a cold beer he's holding...???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Is that a cold beer he's holding...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Canada .................. come for the stronger beer ................... stay because your car will not start.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:
> 
> Canada .................. come for the stronger beer ................... stay because your car will not start.



 :lmao: :clap:



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at Chinese new year, some sound advice and Canada's largest diamond.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee might be the name of the game today for most living in central Canada.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, it is a chilly day here at -21°, so a coffee sounds good indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, it is a chilly day here at -21°, so a coffee sounds good indeed.


Coming right up, Don. A chilly -5C here, but with lots of sun and no wind. It is nice sitting outside watching the doxies play in the backyard that has no snow anywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...uSIzUQgR2qk988ZartH7szefvcUlhRB_lLd_30shvQPL4

Just to add a bit to the moose controversy.


----------



## Rps

A little humour for you


----------



## Rps

And some more


----------



## Rps

And finally,


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Rp. How would you turn off a pacemaker? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...v0oxPg0_L4Ql1uxtZoidAEf67WUyWNMaGeQZZ8Re80vaE

Guess I need to stock up on Rp's BT coffee blend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, slept in a wee bit after staying up to watch Project Blue Book, a new series on History channel last night. Very interesting stuff for me as I had some photos in my possession taken from me by a Project Blue Book colonel way back in the 60s.

Today on SAP protesting gatoraid, a nifty card trick and the Mythbusters - Helium and Sulfur Hexafluoride video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, slept in a wee bit after staying up to watch Project Blue Book, a new series on History channel last night. Very interesting stuff for me as I had some photos in my possession taken from me by a Project Blue Book colonel way back in the 60s.
> 
> Today on SAP protesting gatoraid, a nifty card trick and the Mythbusters - Helium and Sulfur Hexafluoride video.


Morning, Don. Cool card trick. Strange sounds in the "Helium and Sulfur Hexafluoride" clip. :clap:

Was Project Blue Book where thousands of UFO reports were collected, analyzed, and filed by the US government/military? You had pictures taken from you?!?!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone up and about and in need of some OtDH coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Cool card trick. Strange sounds in the "Helium and Sulfur Hexafluoride" clip. :clap:
> 
> Was Project Blue Book where thousands of UFO reports were collected, analyzed, and filed by the US government/military? You had pictures taken from you?!?!


Yep, I had written a story on a farm couple in SW SK. who had taken two photos of a UFO with a polaroid camera who loaned them to me so I could make copies which in those days was a major undertaking. It took about four hours to do and involved driving from their farm to a newspaper office about 20 miles away and using their darkroom. Luckily I knew the owner and he allowed me to use it. I returned the originals to the farm and used the copies to run pics in our newspaper with the story. About a week later I was summoned to the publisher's office where he was being visited by an RCMP constable and a US air force colonel from PBB and they demanded I turn over the two copies of those pics to them, which I did.

What I did not do was tell them I had made two sets of copies and have them in my possession to this day.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. COLD here today. In fact our weather is enough to drive you to drink ( if you have winter tires of course ). We are currently -22c and with the WC could hit -50c.......but on Saturday we are supposed to be around +10c.....

Poor old Guinness, taking him out for his daily tiddles and dump is an adventure as he tries to go as fast as possible so he can get back in the house. He’d do it on the stoop if I let him.........


----------



## Rps

So cold maybe humour might help...

Two engineering students were crossing campus when one asked the other, "Where did you get such a great bike?"

The second engineer replied, "Well, I was walking along yesterday minding my own business when a beautiful woman rode up on this bike. She threw the bike to the ground, took off all her clothes and said, "Take what you want."

"The second engineer nodded approvingly, "Good choice; the clothes probably wouldn't have fit."


----------



## Rps

Having worked in a manufacturing environment, there is much truth here....

A Software Engineer, a Hardware Engineer and a Departmental Manager were on their way to a meeting. They were driving down a steep mountain road when suddenly the brakes on their car failed.

The car almost careened out of control down the road, bouncing off the crash barriers, until it miraculously ground to a halt scraping along the mountainside. The car’s occupants, shaken but unhurt, now had a problem: they were stuck halfway down a mountain in a car with no brakes. What were they to do?

“I know,” said the Departmental Manager, “Let’s have a meeting, propose a Vision, formulate a Mission Statement, define some Goalsand by a process of Continuous Improvement find a solution to the Critical Problems, and we can be on our way.”

“No, no,” said the Hardware Engineer, “That will take far too long, and besides, that method has never worked before. I’ve got my Swiss Army knife with me, and in no time at all I can strip down the car’s braking system, isolate the fault, fix it, and we can be on our way.”

“Well,” said the Software Engineer, “Before we do anything, I think we should push the car back up the road and see if it happens again.”


----------



## Rps

Say Don, an SAP item for sure I think.....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I had written a story on a farm couple in SW SK. who had taken two photos of a UFO with a polaroid camera who loaned them to me so I could make copies which in those days was a major undertaking. It took about four hours to do and involved driving from their farm to a newspaper office about 20 miles away and using their darkroom. Luckily I knew the owner and he allowed me to use it. I returned the originals to the farm and used the copies to run pics in our newspaper with the story. About a week later I was summoned to the publisher's office where he was being visited by an RCMP constable and a US air force colonel from PBB and they demanded I turn over the two copies of those pics to them, which I did.
> 
> What I did not do was tell them I had made two sets of copies and have them in my possession to this day.


Wow. That is quite the story.  Sadly, you did not see the UFOs yourself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. COLD here today. In fact our weather is enough to drive you to drink ( if you have winter tires of course ). We are currently -22c and with the WC could hit -50c.......but on Saturday we are supposed to be around +10c.....
> 
> Poor old Guinness, taking him out for his daily tiddles and dump is an adventure as he tries to go as fast as possible so he can get back in the house. He’d do it on the stoop if I let him.........


Wow!!!!!!!!! Stay safe, mon ami. I am having trouble taking our dogs outside in the +3C rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So cold maybe humour might help...
> 
> Two engineering students were crossing campus when one asked the other, "Where did you get such a great bike?"
> 
> The second engineer replied, "Well, I was walking along yesterday minding my own business when a beautiful woman rode up on this bike. She threw the bike to the ground, took off all her clothes and said, "Take what you want."
> 
> "The second engineer nodded approvingly, "Good choice; the clothes probably wouldn't have fit."


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Marc, the weather here is strange. A space of 30km can be a significant weather difference. In fact, just north of us they are expecting lake effect snow but we have none in the forecast. Monday we got around an inch but avross the river they got 6 inches. We usually run about 6 degrees warmer than Toronto, except for today where they are 8 degrees warmer at -16 right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, the weather here is strange. A space of 30km can be a significant weather difference. In fact, just north of us they are expecting lake effect snow but we have none in the forecast. Monday we got around an inch but avross the river they got 6 inches. We usually run about 6 degrees warmer than Toronto, except for today where they are 8 degrees warmer at -16 right now.


Whatever, stay warm and safe mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/ti..._Uh3fnGomcfZo1Za3ckhZwrn6IUS03gcaAyHrTz4i2t8Q

Maybe we should try this with Rp's BT????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of the doxies barking at some deer walking up our street. A bit early for coffee, however. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, up early here too although no barking involved. Today on SAP our video is my ukulele gently weeps is awesome, political correctness defined and a wee dog dancing on two feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee ................. served by non-dancing doxies.

An interesting Howzit done item.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/mont...9IeCvziYlw_Pap_aBll116f-Gsqehe1CSyriIjZYDAVB0


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad that you could use that Howzit picture of the bear.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, glad that you could use that Howzit picture of the bear.


It will be on SAP Webbits Sat. and I threw it on FB to see if anyone has any ideas on the belly button.


----------



## SINC

Here is a smile for Marc this morning.


----------



## Rps

Okay, we are now in the land of weirdness. According to weather sources, we will experience a spread of 81 degrees F between our cold day today and the warm temps we are expecting on Sunday..........wow!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It will be on SAP Webbits Sat. and I threw it on FB to see if anyone has any ideas on the belly button.


I think that it was already there, or set up prior to the snow.

Are you taking up my idea with a Howzit done section on SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is a smile for Marc this morning.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

A few people have emailed me this picture. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, we are now in the land of weirdness. According to weather sources, we will experience a spread of 81 degrees F between our cold day today and the warm temps we are expecting on Sunday..........wow!


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, any recent pics of your snow situation outside your house? A before and after might be interesting, seeing that you are getting pounded this weekend. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, any recent pics of your snow situation outside your house? A before and after might be interesting, seeing that you are getting pounded this weekend. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Just snapped a shot of the front driveway and filed it. Will do the same in a couple of days and put them here to show you the snowfall amounts. They are now forecasting 40 cm over the next two days beginning tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just snapped a shot of the front driveway and filed it. Will do the same in a couple of days and put them here to show you the snowfall amounts. They are now forecasting 40 cm over the next two days beginning tonight.


Yikes!!! Good thing that you have that snow clearing contract.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ab-50_metric_e.html

Yuk. Stay warm and safe, Don.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes!!! Good thing that you have that snow clearing contract.





Dr.G. said:


> https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ab-50_metric_e.html
> 
> Yuk. Stay warm and safe, Don.


Here is that pic of the current snow level in our front driveway at noon today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, at least your driveway and sidewalk is clear. Are the roads icy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a kid enjoys a sled ride, a novel air freshener and garage door paintings.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a kid enjoys a sled ride, a novel air freshener and garage door paintings.


Morning, Don. You forgot to mention the cute child on the sled and Crusoe's Goalie Practice! :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/can...0lHeshykSVUH0Gvqyg8qM4JD6D9EJ-ska41cCPdqGh2R4

While I am not a fan of Tim's coffee, he was a fine Nova Scotian and Canadian.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, here is the answer to the bear's bellybutton.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/mont...WAF7I2OCqgA3Iy9qZUnAF5W1vxw1xFOK7Ca2NEZKy5ZhY

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...PQTfcDNovokoMeG6m_X53uPBC6DGUfiGKwXUNIDviwloU


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a funny Russian prank, a cat vs a windshield wiper and Americans Got 26.3B Robocalls Last Year. Many Don’t Answer The Phone Anymore, including me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Or a robocall to get you up?


----------



## Rps

Windsor’s newest cultural experience..... looks like fun to me.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/windsor-ukulele-circle-1.4993537


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Or a robocall to get you up?


Sure thing on the coffee Marc, here is that comparison shot of the snow as of now, nowhere near 40 cm, likely more like eight or so.


----------



## eMacMan

Yikes it rained all night, and temp is about to start dropping big time.  Streets are a skating rink as is my driveway. 

Sand trucks will not show up until Monday. Good thing the larder is fully stocked.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Sure thing on the coffee Marc, here is that comparison shot of the snow as of now, nowhere near 40 cm, likely more like eight or so.


Don, we are in weird weather here. We are expected to rise to 50f tomorrow from the -35f of two days ago....on average an 81F temp difference......never had that before.

And like those in Minnie, Detroit had them lower the thermostat a couple of days ago.


----------



## SINC

Now it's looking more like we might get some snow today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhYX7YvLPqc


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing on the coffee Marc, here is that comparison shot of the snow as of now, nowhere near 40 cm, likely more like eight or so.


Well, at least the snow is light with your frigid temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP another easy Whatzit?, a hard of hearing tattoo artist and ice fishing in Nunuvat.


----------



## SINC

Almost forgot on SAP as well, an interesting bunch of facts about playing cards that you likely never knew. At least I did not.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Almost forgot on SAP as well, an interesting bunch of facts about playing cards that you likely never knew. At least I did not.


Very interesting facts about playing cards, Don.

Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Very interesting facts about playing cards, Don.
> 
> Care for some coffee?


Coffee would be good Marc, as I am just now up again. The card facts sure did open my eyes, I had no idea of all that.

One guy got the Whatzit? right on SAP already this morning, my old sports editor Gerry.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee would be good Marc, as I am just now up again. The card facts sure did open my eyes, I had no idea of all that.
> 
> One guy got the Whatzit? right on SAP already this morning, my old sports editor Gerry.


Yes, I too knew nothing about those facts re cards.

I thought it looked like a wine stopper except for the tip and handle, so I did not venture a guess and look stupid when you revealed that it was a Johnson Driver use to clean out a car's engine.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warmer here today, going to 10c. The piece on playing cards was very interesting Don. As for the Whatzit I was so out to lunch, I thought it was a tool to score glass or tile..........engines are not my forte.....

As a long time Pats fan ( 40 years ) I got to go with them. But if I’m betting, I’d take the Rams. My Pat Fan mind sez Pats 31 - 23


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warmer here today, going to 10c. The piece on playing cards was very interesting Don. As for the Whatzit I was so out to lunch, I thought it was a tool to score glass or tile..........engines are not my forte.....
> 
> As a long time Pats fan ( 40 years ) I got to go with them. But if I’m betting, I’d take the Rams. My Pat Fan mind sez Pats 31 - 23


Nothing to do with engines Rp, it's a wine bottle stopper with a screw driver handle.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Very interesting facts about playing cards, Don.
> 
> Care for some coffee?


I remember some of those being mentioned in an old country and western song about a soldier who lacking a prayer book had been going through a pack of card in church. The singer might have been Red Foley, but I am not at all sure.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nothing to do with engines Rp, it's a wine bottle stopper with a screw driver handle.



And not just any old screwdriver handle I'd say, it sure looks like one from a Sears Craftsman screwdriver.

It's unfortunate that we've lost all the great Sears tools with their closing. :-( 

PS: I haven't used a wine stopper for years as I just use the 4 litre "Vin du Box" as my son calls them, and filled with my U-Brew wine. It's delicious and fairly reasonably priced. 

BTW: Isn't that stopper actually for the vodka bottle for making those screwdriver drinks??? That would be more appropriate eh?? 




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Here is the answer pic, Nope, not a Craftsman screwdriver ....
It's a novelty wine bottle cork.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Here is the answer pic, Nope, not a Craftsman screwdriver ....
> It's a novelty wine bottle cork.



Hmmm...??? Maybe not a Craftsman brand, but it sure looks like it came from almost the same mould as genuine one. 

And maybe they need the bottle opener to go with it — now a collector's item I believe.

And gee, is that really a wine or a vodka bottle???


----------



## Dr.G.

I looked like a wine bottle stopper but I can figure out the function of the flat part at the end.


----------



## SINC

Tried to start the Suzuki today just for fun. Had been sitting for two days at -30° and not plugged in at all. Hit the auto start on my key fob and it turned over three times and away it went. Good old pal that it is!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tried to start the Suzuki today just for fun. Had been sitting for two days at -30° and not plugged in at all. Hit the auto start on my key fob and it turned over three times and away it went. Good old pal that it is!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Tried to start the Suzuki today just for fun. Had been sitting for two days at -30° and not plugged in at all. Hit the auto start on my key fob and it turned over three times and away it went. Good old pal that it is!




It sounds like it's starter repair was done just in time!! And a good quality battery it would seem.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I looked like a wine bottle stopper but I can figure out the function of the flat part at the end.




Probably no real use other than maybe acting as a small stand when it's not in the bottle and maybe just part of its design.




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP defining one, a hailstorm like you have never seen in our video and piracy changes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP defining one, a hailstorm like you have never seen in our video and piracy changes.


Don, that was a truly amazing video clip about that monster hail storm. I pity the poor sheep, and any other living thing caught out in that storm. As for the cars, at least there is, hopefully, some insurance coverage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some freshly brewed coffee ready and waiting for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Yup..


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> ...
> 
> Yup..



Or ask them if they still had poor Albert in a can???

Or tell them in your most business type voice, that the number that has just called them is no longer in service. Then repeat several times... 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 88802
> 
> 
> Yup..


So true., but I would not call and then just hang up. If I called you, I wanted to talk with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Or ask them if they still had poor Albert in a can???
> 
> Or tell them in your most business type voice, that the number that has just called them is no longer in service. Then repeat several times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Prince Albert in a can ................. an oldie but a goodie. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Don thought you might like this....

Woman Sets Up Bird Feeder Photo Booth To Take Close-Ups Of Birds Eating, And Here Are 29 Of Her Best Photos


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don thought you might like this....
> 
> Woman Sets Up Bird Feeder Photo Booth To Take Close-Ups Of Birds Eating, And Here Are 29 Of Her Best Photos


Wow!!! Amazing pics. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Solidarity forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!! Amazing pics. :clap:


I thought so.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I thought so.....


A great zoom lens with such clarity.


----------



## SINC

Went to the mailbox about 4:30 p.m. today to get the mail. There was none, but thought some might be interested in my walk back at -30° and the sound of creaking snow on the way at such cold temperatures. You can see the snow is well over two feet deep here now, so, here goes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3atuarwXPXA


----------



## pm-r

@*Rps*
Came across an interesting and I thought a rather impressive automotive story that you might be interested and support your recent car purchase decision. Good choice for some extraordinary engineering it seems:


> *Chevrolet Bolt EV Traction Motor - Deep Dive*
> Join us for a deep dive into the incredible Chevrolet Bolt EV Traction Motor (part of the 1ET25 Drive Unit).


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APhRPSdmdmk

At least, I think this is the same car your purchased or is my memory really failing??? 




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> but thought some might be interested in my walk back at -30°


Yup, but I was also interested in the electrical outlet at the end of the clip which is the same as we have on our house.

Just like ours, they can't close properly when an electrical cord Is plugged in and the plug and receptacle is exposed to the weather. I have been looking for replacements online as the electrical contractors here do not carry or supply the ones that do close, similar to the ones pictured below, and I wish they would change the electrical code here to make the better models compulsory:


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, Don. It sounded as if you were walking on styrofoam.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Al Popil is blue, ping pong balls sure do burn and an auto-posting toilet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

As usual, great Al Popil pics. He must have a great camera.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...Ce-I5f30OPzYX7dLx-6zplYvYpDLM2kzC9J4DD7EAaC7A

Wonder what walking on their snow must sound like?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, off to a bad start this am with chills and nausea but will try a coffee to see if it helps. I think it will be a day in bed for me to shake off this feeling. As for walking on snow in GP, it would sound exactly like the video I posted. Once it gets to -30° the sound remains the same. Crunch, crunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, off to a bad start this am with chills and nausea but will try a coffee to see if it helps. I think it will be a day in bed for me to shake off this feeling. As for walking on snow in GP, it would sound exactly like the video I posted. Once it gets to -30° the sound remains the same. Crunch, crunch.


Hope you are feeling better. How about a hot toddy? Some dry toast? A doxie to keep you warm in bed?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Hope you are feeling better. How about a hot toddy? Some dry toast? A doxie to keep you warm in bed?


Well, since I am on the couch a hot toddy and dry toast would be nice but will pass on the doxie as I already have a warmer upper doodle named Ely doing a great job as you can see below.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, since I am on the couch a hot toddy and dry toast would be nice but will pass on the doxie as I already have a warmer upper doodle named Ely doing a great job as you can see below.


Sweet. Still, two dogs on your lap are worth more than one out in you hands ............. especially outside in frigid temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I had the strangest dream that I was waiting to catch the 3:10 to Yuma ( a great movie ). In that it is 3:07AM here, I guess I am early. A bit early for coffee however. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, one of my all-time favourite movies and a fitting image for us here today.

As for SAP a video on how to shave with a straight razor which I do every couple of months to stay in practice, men loading bricks mishap and some good news, 'Monarch Population Up 144 Pct At Mexico Wintering Grounds'. Did I mention the cute puppy?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, one of my all-time favourite movies and a fitting image for us here today.
> 
> As for SAP a video on how to shave with a straight razor which I do every couple of months to stay in practice, men loading bricks mishap and some good news, 'Monarch Population Up 144 Pct At Mexico Wintering Grounds'. Did I mention the cute puppy?


Yes, and I like the newer one the best.

Interesting Monarch butterfly news ................... and a very cute puppy pic.

Also, some interesting news here in NS.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...fPeI1I8C2bP7ihszV_0mJAPiSG2mxKJxepKmuz34IJGBA


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, and I like the newer one the best.
> 
> Interesting Monarch butterfly news ................... and a very cute puppy pic.
> 
> Also, some interesting news here in NS.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...fPeI1I8C2bP7ihszV_0mJAPiSG2mxKJxepKmuz34IJGBA


Ditto on the newer movie, Marc. And a wise move on the stadium, start smaller and grow with time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ditto on the newer movie, Marc. And a wise move on the stadium, start smaller and grow with time.


True on all points, Don. We shall see.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://usefultipsfor.me/life-tips/...41zc-Jwb9qzMF5mZVx67iGRFGu2pq63kWAFomGGLlV1Do

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

Oh no, the game's gone to the dogs!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh no, the game's gone to the dogs!


:clap::lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We had a bit of an ice storm last night but thankfully it’s melting and no power interruptions here. Was reading about Napoleon....while he didn’t design his uniform, he certainly had a hand in it......


----------



## Rps

Don, an SAP joke for sure. And as I’m a banjo player and considering a uke....well........

A banjo player and his wife were woken at 3 o'clock in the morning by loud knocking on the door.
The banjo player got up, went to the door and found a ukulele player standing in the pouring rain.
"I need a push", said the ukulele player.
"Not a chance", said the banjo player, "it's 3 o'clock in the morning", slammed the door and went back to bed.
"Who was that?" asked his wife.
"Just some ukulele player guy asking for a push", he answered.
"Did you help him?", she asked.
"No, I did not, it's 3 o'clock in the morning and it's pouring rain outside" he said.
"Well, .... you have a short memory", said the wife, "don't you remember, about three months ago when we broke down, and those two nice young men helped us?. I think you should help him and you should be ashamed of yourself".
The banjo player does as he's told, gets dressed, and goes out into the pouring rain.
He called out into the dark night, "Hello, are you still there?".
"Yes" comes back the answer.
"Do you still need a push?", called the banjo player.
"Yes please", came the reply from the dark.
"Where are you?", asked the banjo player.
The ukulele player replied, "Over here on the swing".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We had a bit of an ice storm last night but thankfully it’s melting and no power interruptions here. Was reading about Napoleon....while he didn’t design his uniform, he certainly had a hand in it......


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, an SAP joke for sure. And as I’m a banjo player and considering a uke....well........
> 
> A banjo player and his wife were woken at 3 o'clock in the morning by loud knocking on the door.
> The banjo player got up, went to the door and found a ukulele player standing in the pouring rain.
> "I need a push", said the ukulele player.
> "Not a chance", said the banjo player, "it's 3 o'clock in the morning", slammed the door and went back to bed.
> "Who was that?" asked his wife.
> "Just some ukulele player guy asking for a push", he answered.
> "Did you help him?", she asked.
> "No, I did not, it's 3 o'clock in the morning and it's pouring rain outside" he said.
> "Well, .... you have a short memory", said the wife, "don't you remember, about three months ago when we broke down, and those two nice young men helped us?. I think you should help him and you should be ashamed of yourself".
> The banjo player does as he's told, gets dressed, and goes out into the pouring rain.
> He called out into the dark night, "Hello, are you still there?".
> "Yes" comes back the answer.
> "Do you still need a push?", called the banjo player.
> "Yes please", came the reply from the dark.
> "Where are you?", asked the banjo player.
> The ukulele player replied, "Over here on the swing".


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Aurora

You should change your name to Dr. Echo.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...U3rpbbH4kIuYwzf0ey7uKOPn2J9SHXe_-P7UJFOiFFaI8

Don, how on earth will they get these cars free of this ice trap??????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning everyone, today on SAP a singing dog, a deep snow bank and 3,000-Year-Old Tomb Of King Tut Finally Restored.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning everyone, today on SAP a singing dog, a deep snow bank and 3,000-Year-Old Tomb Of King Tut Finally Restored.


Morning, Don. Care/need some hot coffee?

Loved that singing beagle at the piano. Our doxies howl, but do not play any musical instrument. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, two interesting rule changes are being considered by MLBPA. Your thoughts?

The Major League Baseball Players Association is reportedly pushing to add a designated hitter to National League rosters as soon as this season, 
and they are pushing for a three-batter minimum for pitchers to speed up the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, there was a BIG mistake on the message on your birthday tee shirt. It should have read "He likes everyone ...." instead of what was written on the shirt. When it arrives, send it back to me and I shall send you the correct shirt. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw your two pics of the snow around your house in the Weather thread, Don. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...y-bears-plush-toys-emergency-scenes-1.5007977

Don, a "feel good" SAP item?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Saw your two pics of the snow around your house in the Weather thread, Don. How are you feeling today?





Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...y-bears-plush-toys-emergency-scenes-1.5007977
> 
> Don, a "feel good" SAP item?


I am much better today, thanks Marc. As for the plush toys, every first responder from medics, and fire to the RCMP and local police is commonplace here, and has been for 20 years or more.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am much better today, thanks Marc. As for the plush toys, every first responder from medics, and fire to the RCMP and local police is commonplace here, and has been for 20 years or more.


Good to hear, on all points. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...y-bears-plush-toys-emergency-scenes-1.5007977
> 
> Don, a "feel good" SAP item?





SINC said:


> I am much better today, thanks Marc. As for the plush toys, every first responder from medics, and fire to the RCMP and local police is commonplace here, and has been for 20 years or more.



That was my understanding as well, maybe not with all firetrucks, but definitely at least with our other local departments, and I was a bit surprised to see our local Victoria CHEK TV news station run the same story on their local news this evening. Maybe they really do do things differently. 






- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That was my understanding as well, maybe not with all firetrucks, but definitely at least with our other local departments, and I was a bit surprised to see our local Victoria CHEK TV news station run the same story on their local news this evening. Maybe they really do do things differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


A fine idea wherever, Patrick. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for TGIF coffee, but I wanted to get the doxies outside before the rain started. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all. Today on SAP our video features the puppet horse from the movie War Horse, a puppet that takes three people to operate and did you know this about a stapler?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et all. Today on SAP our video features the puppet horse from the movie War Horse, a puppet that takes three people to operate and did you know this about a stapler?


Morning, Don. Coffee?

Loved watching Joey from the movie War Horse. Did not know that they used that many horses in WWI.

Yes, I knew that about a stapler, but found out by chance.


----------



## Rps

Cold here, for Windsor, but no snow. A morning smile, an oldie but a goodie....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 88870
> 
> 
> 
> Cold here, for Windsor, but no snow. A morning smile, an oldie but a goodie....


A cute font joke, Rp.

Cold there? Care for some hot BT coffee?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A cute font joke, Rp.
> 
> Cold there? Care for some hot BT coffee?


Would love some! I thought it was a cute cartoon as well...after all, I try to be the font of all humour here in the Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Would love some! I thought it was a cute cartoon as well...after all, I try to be the font of all humour here in the Shang!


Such modesty.


----------



## Rps

Well Spring Training is just around the corner........

Still betting on Harper to be a Phillie. And next year you get a CFL team, albeit in Moncton for a while. Attending any games?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Would love some! I thought it was a cute cartoon as well...after all, I try to be the font of all humour here in the Shang!



Hmmm...??? Yup, definitely a groaner all right. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Hello Patrick, how are things in Lotus Land?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well Spring Training is just around the corner........
> 
> Still betting on Harper to be a Phillie. And next year you get a CFL team, albeit in Moncton for a while. Attending any games?


We shall see. Sadly, Deborah is not a football fan having sat through part of a CFL game in Edmonton, Calgary and Regina. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hello Patrick, how are things in Lotus Land?




Well, even though it's not the weather thread, we are white with about 3cm of snow and at least 5cm+ forecast with strong 70 to 90kph winds predicted for this afternoon. Temperatures just a few degrees below the freezing mark am and pm.

Even the fountain sprays in front of the Provencial legislature Buildings in Victoria has been frozen for days and is quite pretty, just like some of the early blooming flowers encapsulated in Ice.

Our lotus plants and some palms have been covered in Burlap to protect them. :lmao:




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, even though it's not the weather thread, we are white with about 3cm of snow and at least 5cm+ forecast with strong 70 to 90kph winds predicted for this afternoon. Temperatures just a few degrees below the freezing mark am and pm.
> 
> Even the fountain sprays in front of the Provencial legislature Buildings in Victoria has been frozen for days and is quite pretty, just like some of the early blooming flowers encapsulated in Ice.
> 
> Our lotus plants and some palms have been covered in Burlap to protect them. :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Wow. Very atypical for you folks. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very tired for some reason. Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a touching video of a Mom with dementia, confusing two words and oh those prices on our lost local drive in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of trains outside my window ............... expect for the fact that the nearest VIA train is in Halifax. It was the wind rushing past the house at 80km/h from the west. Anyone want some hot coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Feb. 9, 1964. The Beatles first appearance on the Ed Sullivan Show. The rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Feb. 9, 1964. The Beatles first appearance on the Ed Sullivan Show. The rest, as they say, is history.


Morning Marc, I remember that ES Show like it was yesterday. Lotsa hype for a week before it too.

We have a cold one going here, so will be inside for the day. Too cold at -42° to bother going out. Adding to the cold is the RH at 72%, very high for us here.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc and Don here is a very cool site. Might have lots of SAP material Don...

OPENCULTURE.COM

p.s. the downloadable colouring books are very cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I remember that ES Show like it was yesterday. Lotsa hype for a week before it too.
> 
> We have a cold one going here, so will be inside for the day. Too cold at -42° to bother going out. Adding to the cold is the RH at 72%, very high for us here.


Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is -5C with strong winds. I have made some fresh BT coffee for Rp, and some hot chocolate for me. Care for anything made to order for yourself?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc and Don here is a very cool site. Might have lots of SAP material Don...
> 
> OPENCULTURE.COM
> 
> p.s. the downloadable colouring books are very cool.


Interesting site, Rp. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting site, Rp. Merci, mon ami.


Indeed it is!

Here is a live link to the site:

The best free cultural & educational media on the web | Open Culture


----------



## Rps

I thought so!

By the way, I got a new toy........


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I thought so!
> 
> By the way, I got a new toy........
> 
> View attachment 88894



I never knew there were so many types of banjos until I looked it up and found this:
_*What Are the Different Types of 4-String Banjos? : Banjo Basics*_
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2HYVuypXMI[/ame]

But they all still sound pretty much like any banjo sounds to me.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, that is somewhat true. My Little Gem has nylon strings so is really a pretty loud uke. I am interested in ukes as my grand daughter is learning ukes. I have taught her a few songs and in Windsor we have a Uke Circle at a local pub that I have joined which has 70 members. So, my little guy will be the loudest there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, that is somewhat true. My Little Gem has nylon strings so is really a pretty loud uke. I am interested in ukes as my grand daughter is learning ukes. I have taught her a few songs and in Windsor we have a Uke Circle at a local pub that I have joined which has 70 members. So, my little guy will be the loudest there.


Cool!!! Love that sort of music from these instruments. :clap::love2:


----------



## pm-r

Gee, more learned info... I didn't know that using nylon strings made a Banjo louder, I thought they just provided a softer/mellower sound, all the same as ukes, and don't they usually use nylon strings???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Cool!!! Love that sort of music from these instruments. :clap::love2:


Marc, as far as stringed instruments are concerned the uke is fairly easy...small fret board to be sure. Here in Windsor the uke circle has 70 members learning songs and having fun.....a great past time.


----------



## Rps

Actually Patrick the Little Gem has a resonator which flows the sound out. Regular ukes are like guitars and are not as loud as instruments with resonators which push the sound outward. Actually we have many uke players in Windsor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, as far as stringed instruments are concerned the uke is fairly easy...small fret board to be sure. Here in Windsor the uke circle has 70 members learning songs and having fun.....a great past time.


Interesting. I guess you are keeping busy in retirement. Lots of banjo players in north Georgia. Try to keep up with the locals.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsC4kf6x_Q0[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

> Actually we have many uke players in Windsor.



Boy, I'll say. Some very eager players as well:
*Itching to play your ukulele? Join the Windsor Ukulele Circle*
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/windsor-ukulele-circle-1.4993537

And lots more I see:
_*uke players in Windsor*_
https://www.google.com/search?q=uke...rome..69i57.8918j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Just keep that "tiptoe thru the tulips guy" buried somewhere. He killed the uke popularity for many.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Boy, I'll say. Some very eager players as well:
> *Itching to play your ukulele? Join the Windsor Ukulele Circle*
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/windsor-ukulele-circle-1.4993537
> 
> And lots more I see:
> _*uke players in Windsor*_
> https://www.google.com/search?q=uke...rome..69i57.8918j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> Just keep that "tiptoe thru the tulips guy" buried somewhere. He killed the uke popularity for many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, I met Tiny Time at Madison Square Garden soon after he was on the Carson show. Would you believe that he had his uke at the hockey game????? He was strange, but harmless ............... and he rooted for the NY Rangers. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of doxies barking at some deer across the street. Such is Life. A bit early for coffee and SAP. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, all we ever see out our window is the occasional moose, hare and coyote, never any deer.

Today on SAP a dead easy whatzit?, A great bit of slide guitar pickin' on the most beat up old git box you ever did see in our video and a crab avoids a car wheel, but barely.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, all we ever see out our window is the occasional moose, hare and coyote, never any deer.
> 
> Today on SAP a dead easy whatzit?, A great bit of slide guitar pickin' on the most beat up old git box you ever did see in our video and a crab avoids a car wheel, but barely.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Moose we saw in St. John's, but not here. Deer we see here but not in St. John's. Coyotes???????????? I have never seen one anywhere. 

The Whatzit pic looks like a macro shot of a brass paperclip.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?
> 
> Moose we saw in St. John's, but not here. Deer we see here but not in St. John's. Coyotes???????????? I have never seen one anywhere.
> 
> The Whatzit pic looks like a macro shot of a brass paperclip.


See, I told you it was dead easy. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today for Windsor at -6, but we are heading up to +5 by Tuesday. Watched some of the AAF football game on CBS last night....man most of that broadcast was trying to sell the audience that this league is second rate and a feeder for the NFL......don’t think it will last long. But it is a quicker game and no kick off just a snap at the 25 yd line.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> See, I told you it was dead easy. :clap:


 Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here today for Windsor at -6, but we are heading up to +5 by Tuesday. Watched some of the AAF football game on CBS last night....man most of that broadcast was trying to sell the audience that this league is second rate and a feeder for the NFL......don’t think it will last long. But it is a quicker game and no kick off just a snap at the 25 yd line.


Morning, Rp. Sounds as if you could use some hot BT coffee. Interested?


----------



## Rps

Always Marc. Once Spring Training starts warmer weather can’t be far behind. Almost a 1/3 through February.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Always Marc. Once Spring Training starts warmer weather can’t be far behind. Almost a 1/3 through February.


Yes, I await spring training as well, especially since a great many of the SF Giants regulars who were hurt last year are now ready for action in April. We shall see.

Yes, Feb. 10th and there is not even a snowball of snow left around my property.


----------



## Dr.G.

They are starting to put doxie guard dogs on some NYC buses. Smart move.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin a bit early. Want to go outside and look at the stars in the crystal clear skies. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Phil Mickelson might do it at Pebble Beach. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, Phil Mickelson might do it at Pebble Beach. We shall see.


Well Marc, it would be nice to see Lefty win it one more time. We will however have to wait until the final nine holes tomorrow to see. Good thing retired folks like us have the opportunity to see it, unlike those who have to go to work in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, it would be nice to see Lefty win it one more time. We will however have to wait until the final nine holes tomorrow to see. Good thing retired folks like us have the opportunity to see it, unlike those who have to go to work in the morning.


We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an inbread cat, a cute puppy and a video tour of Stockholm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an inbread cat, a cute puppy and a video tour of Stockholm.


A very cute puppy, Don. Care for some coffee? Care for some butter with your cat?


----------



## Rps

Nothing more to be said....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 88908
> 
> 
> Nothing more to be said....


:lmao::clap::lmao: Reminds me of the Sprint 200 oxen commercial.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlBLzjE8x1c[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...spXkehxbCykdFsVU8R5wQmJfw5Zf5rEW5x-xamF1HwGuk

Don, some SAP filler material with an AB twist?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...spXkehxbCykdFsVU8R5wQmJfw5Zf5rEW5x-xamF1HwGuk
> 
> Don, some SAP filler material with an AB twist?


Yes, this is a good thing and will help curb the recent invations.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Bohemian Waxwings, a Money Shell Game Prank and The Bahamas’ Iconic Conch Could Soon Disappear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Love watching Bohemian Waxwings in the winter trees. Saw a cardinal today ............... and a robin yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Lots of ice here, but will hit 7c later this week.

Don might be SAP worthy...a tad long though....

An Aussie blonde found herself in Heaven. 
Upon arrival, a concerned St Peter met her at the Pearly Gates. 'I'm sorry,’ St Peter said; 'But Heaven is suffering from an overload of goodly souls and we have been forced to put up an Entrance Exam for new arrivals to ease the burden of Heavenly Arrivals.' 
'That's cool' said the blonde, 'What does the Entrance Exam consist of?' 
'Just three questions' said St Peter. 
'Which are?' asked the blonde. 
'The first,' said St Peter, 'is, which two days of the week start with the letter 'T'? 
The second is How many seconds are there in a year? 
The third is What was the name of the swag-man in Waltzing Matilda?' 
'Now,' said St Peter, 'Go away and think about those questions and when I call upon you, I shall expect you to have those answers for me.' 
So the blonde went away and gave those three questions some considerable thought (I expect you to do the same). 

The following morning, St Peter called upon the blonde and asked if she had considered the questions, to which she replied, 'I have.' 
'Well then,' said St Peter, 'Which two days of the week start with the letter T?' 
The blonde said, 'Today and Tomorrow.' 
St Peter pondered this answer for some time, and decided that indeed the answer can be applied to the question. 
'Well then, could I have your answer to the second of the three questions?' St Peter went on, 'how many seconds in a year?' 
The Blonde replied, 'Twelve!' 
'Only twelve?' exclaimed St Peter, 'How did you arrive at that figure?' 
'Easy,' said the blonde, 'there's the second of January, the second of February, right through to the second of December, giving a total of twelve seconds.' 
St Peter looked at the blonde and said, 'I need some time to consider your answer before I can give you a decision.' And he walked away shaking his head. 

A short time later, St Peter returned to the Blonde. 'I'll allow the answer to stand, but you need to get the third and final question correct to be allowed into Heaven. Now, can you tell me the answer to the name of the swag-man in Waltzing Matilda?' 
The blonde replied; 'Of the three questions, I found this the easiest to answer.' 
`Really!' exclaimed St Peter, 'And what is the answer?' 
'It's Andy.' 
'Andy??' 
'Yes, Andy,' said the blonde. 
This totally floored St Peter, and he paced this way and that, deliberating the answer. Finally, he could not stand the suspense any longer, and turning to the blonde, asked 'How in God's name did you arrive at THAT answer?' 
'Easy' said the blonde.... 'Andy sat, Andy watched, Andy waited till his billy boiled.' 
And the blonde entered Heaven...


----------



## Rps

Don maybe a St Paddy’s joke for SAP,

An Irish priest is driving down to New York and gets stopped for speeding in Connecticut.
The state trooper smells alcohol on the priest's breath. He says, "Sir, have you been drinking?"
"Just water," says the priest.
The trooper says, "Then why do I smell wine?"
The priest looks at the trooper and says, "Good Lord! He's done it again!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don maybe a St Paddy’s joke for SAP,
> 
> An Irish priest is driving down to New York and gets stopped for speeding in Connecticut.
> The state trooper smells alcohol on the priest's breath. He says, "Sir, have you been drinking?"
> "Just water," says the priest.
> The trooper says, "Then why do I smell wine?"
> The priest looks at the trooper and says, "Good Lord! He's done it again!"


:lmao::clap::lmao:

"Morning all. Lots of ice here, but will hit 7c later this week." Nothing here, but there is snow in the forecast for tomorrow, with rain over the weekend to wash it all away. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Love watching Bohemian Waxwings in the winter trees. Saw a cardinal today ............... and a robin yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Marc, it is unlikely you saw Bohemian Waxwings. I suspect what you saw were Cedar Waxwings. While we have both types here in Alberta, the range of the Bohemian does not get to Nova Scotia. The Cedars are brown and the Bohemians are gray, but many mix them up due to the similarities of shape and appearance on tail tips, etc.

Below is a map of the ranges of each bird along with illustrations of the colour differences.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, it is unlikely you saw Bohemian Waxwings. I suspect what you saw were Cedar Waxwings. While we have both types here in Alberta, the range of the Bohemian does not get to Nova Scotia. The Cedars are brown and the Bohemians are gray, but many mix them up due to the similarities of shape and appearance on tail tips, etc.
> 
> Below is a map of the ranges of each bird along with illustrations of the colour differences.


True. Have not seen any sort of waxwing here in Lunenburg for the past couple of years. Have seen loads of Cedar Waxwings in St. John's, NL, however. Saw some Bohemian Waxwings in Calgary the few times we were there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show again tonight. Actually, Deborah is watching it and I am just glancing up at the screen when she says "wow".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Deborah wants to watch ALL of the Westminster Dog Show ................ which has about 3 hours to go. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to pull the pin. Deborah wants to watch ALL of the Westminster Dog Show ................ which has about 3 hours to go. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.




May as well head to a nice bed Marc, especially when the TV program has just gone to the dogs. ;-)




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> May as well head to a nice bed Marc, especially when the TV program has just gone to the dogs. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao: The doxie did not win. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the tapping of ice pellets on the window. Took the doxies outside as it changed to regular snow. Will start the coffee brewing just in case we lose power. Later ...........


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP the cutest video ever, parents walked to school and a ghost apple.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP the cutest video ever, parents walked to school and a ghost apple.


Morning, Don. Very cute duckling video. Never heard of ghost apples ............ and I am not sure how much snow my mother walked through to get to school in Montreal.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...9z2XzODsFexOdzvkwkG5SErFNrfeVOCTUxdcLIlFxDS8o

Don, ever see these?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...9z2XzODsFexOdzvkwkG5SErFNrfeVOCTUxdcLIlFxDS8o
> 
> Don, ever see these?


Yep, happens on a regular basis when the weather is real cold and the humidity is high. Here is a pic taken by a neighbour here in St. Albert just the other night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. I am still waiting to see the northern lights at some point in my life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin early. I am a bit stiff from all the shoveling and snow blowing that I had to do today. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to pull the pin early. I am a bit stiff from all the shoveling and snow blowing that I had to do today. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Well, the amount of snow keeps increasing. That light pole in the front yard shown below is six feet high.

Enough already!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a lock made in 1680, A Short Love Story and Why You Need To Touch Your Car Before Pumping Gas.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the amount of snow keeps increasing. That light pole in the front yard shown below is six feet high.
> 
> Enough already!


Way more than us, Don. Our storm yesterday dumped about 20cm of snow and ice pellets but that was on top of no snow. Hopefully, some rain on Sat. will take some of that away. We shall see. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...2adUfEC21e64VrQB5fKZ1eZTx6FfUyfhif-wPzSxPSm58

Some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I have some freshly brewed coffee made if anyone needs a bit of a boost. Enjoy.


----------



## Moscool

Ah well, due to time difference, I'm already on the grape juice...


----------



## SINC

And it's beer time in Alberta!


----------



## Moscool

I guess beer is always well chilled...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Ah well, due to time difference, I'm already on the grape juice...


Evening, Francios. I am having some red wine myself just now.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And it's beer time in Alberta!





Moscool said:


> I guess beer is always well chilled...


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Moscool

Well London is still London, but the politics are truly awful. A very subdued and slightly scared mood has replaced anger. Personally, I’m Okay: taking a 9 month semi sabbatical to train as a Chef at Le Cordon Bleu!


----------



## Rps

A banjo players joke for you......

St Peter is checking ID's at the Pearly Gates, and first comes a Texan.

"Tell me, what have you done in life?" says St. Peter.

The Texan says, "Well, I struck oil, so I became rich, but I didn't sit on my laurels--I divided all my money among my entire family in my will, so our descendants are all set for about three generations."

St. Peter says, "That's quite something. Come on in. Next!"

The second guy in line has been listening, so he says, "I struck it big in the stock market, but I didn't selfishly just provide for my own like that Texan guy. I donated five million to Save the Children."

"Wonderful!" says Saint Peter. "Come in. Who's next?"

The third guy has been listening, and says timidly with a downcast look, "Well, I only made five thousand dollars in my entire lifetime."

"Heavens!" says St. Peter. "What instrument did you play?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Well London is still London, but the politics are truly awful. A very subdued and slightly scared mood has replaced anger. Personally, I’m Okay: taking a 9 month semi sabbatical to train as a Chef at Le Cordon Bleu!


Interesting, Francois. How are you being affected by Brexit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A banjo players joke for you......
> 
> St Peter is checking ID's at the Pearly Gates, and first comes a Texan.
> 
> "Tell me, what have you done in life?" says St. Peter.
> 
> The Texan says, "Well, I struck oil, so I became rich, but I didn't sit on my laurels--I divided all my money among my entire family in my will, so our descendants are all set for about three generations."
> 
> St. Peter says, "That's quite something. Come on in. Next!"
> 
> The second guy in line has been listening, so he says, "I struck it big in the stock market, but I didn't selfishly just provide for my own like that Texan guy. I donated five million to Save the Children."
> 
> "Wonderful!" says Saint Peter. "Come in. Who's next?"
> 
> The third guy has been listening, and says timidly with a downcast look, "Well, I only made five thousand dollars in my entire lifetime."
> 
> "Heavens!" says St. Peter. "What instrument did you play?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Moscool

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, Francois. How are you being affected by Brexit?


Well, my business has essentially died... Most clients not making decisions

My happy London life of 30 years now looks like a long parenthesis

My wife has applied for French citizenship

My children live in Portugal and Italy

So I'm riding the wave cooking... Let's see what the next 40 days bring. The highest form of liars' poker! 

What I've been saying for the last 9 months:

* UK Govt negotiates a deal that is unacceptable to anyone - check
* Parliament turns it down - check
* 'No deal' is unacceptable to most MPs - almost check
* Deadlocked, the PM has to ask for an extension to negotiations - getting there
* The EU accepts, but on condition of 'consulting the people' - we're not there yet
* Referendum is reversed by a comfortable majority, due to simple arithmetics: old right wing farts who have died since 2016 vs left wing youngsters who couldn't vote then
* UK Govt shelves the whole idea and chalks it as a very bad dream...


I'm a committed atheist but you may wish to pray for me


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Well, my business has essentially died... Most clients not making decisions
> 
> My happy London life of 30 years now looks like a long parenthesis
> 
> My wife has applied for French citizenship
> 
> My children live in Portugal and Italy
> 
> So I'm riding the wave cooking... Let's see what the next 40 days bring. The highest form of liars' poker!
> 
> What I've been saying for the last 9 months:
> 
> * UK Govt negotiates a deal that is unacceptable to anyone - check
> * Parliament turns it down - check
> * 'No deal' is unacceptable to most MPs - almost check
> * Deadlocked, the PM has to ask for an extension to negotiations - getting there
> * The EU accepts, but on condition of 'consulting the people' - we're not there yet
> * Referendum is reversed by a comfortable majority, due to simple arithmetics: old right wing farts who have died since 2016 vs left wing youngsters who couldn't vote then
> * UK Govt shelves the whole idea and chalks it as a very bad dream...
> 
> 
> I'm a committed atheist but you may wish to pray for me


Thanks for the update. As they say, "there are no atheists in foxholes". Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some hot TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.

Good to see Francios back in The Shang. Wonder what ever happened to John, Caman, et al ?


----------



## Moscool

Make it more a guest appearance than a daily presence, but always nice to put my head through the door...


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Make it more a guest appearance than a daily presence, but always nice to put my head through the door...


Well, we are here whenever you want to say hello to folks on this side of "the pond". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. A bit early for TGIF coffee, however. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, a second holiday today after yesterday, a beautiful cat on a tail and our video, 42 Foods You Need To Eat Before You Die.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee .................. or deeply discounted chocolate?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be good and some chocolate too. I love dark chocolate with sea salt if you have it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be good and some chocolate too. I love dark chocolate with sea salt if you have it.


Coming right up. We have some dark chocolate ............. and a box of Nova Scotia sea salt. You can dip your chocolate into a bowl of sea salt. An interesting combo. Personally, I love light/dark chocolate and peanut butter. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

> A banjo players joke for you...... ... ...
> The third guy has been listening, and says timidly with a downcast look, "Well, I only made five thousand dollars in my entire lifetime."
> 
> "Heavens!" says St. Peter. "What instrument did you play?



Hmmm...??? Have to admit that went over my head like a lead balloon!!
Maybe my brains still not engaged yet...





- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Have to admit that went over my head like a lead balloon!!
> Maybe my brains still not engaged yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


He would be a banjo player Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

> He would be a banjo player Patrick.



I sort of assumed that, but only from the title, and I'd advise not quitting one's day job with jokes like that. 

But most of the others have been good.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sort of assumed that, but only from the title, and I'd advise not quitting one's day job with jokes like that.
> 
> But most of the others have been good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another early morning. I wanted to get the doxies outside before the heavy rain started. Coffee will start brewing shortly.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a figure of speech, the best of the best guitar players and why our skies are safer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just finishing work on some future files so a coffee would be great, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just finishing work on some future files so a coffee would be great, thanks.


Coming right up. Any advanced hints on the Whatzit pic? This could give everyone a fair chance at a guess prior to tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

Well, sure I can 'cause I doubt many people will guess it, so here is the pic in advance.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, sure I can 'cause I doubt many people will guess it, so here is the pic in advance.


I shall give others a chance first since I usually get first crack at seeing the pic each week. Merci, mon ami.

How are you feeling these days? Over your cold?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I watched "The Green Book" this afternoon. A great movie, especially if you knew anything about the days of the Jim Crow South.


----------



## pm-r

> Well, sure I can 'cause I doubt many people will guess it, so here is the pic in advance.



WOW!!! Talk about BIG!!!

Regardless of its apparent huge size, I'd say that is one large screw or bolt extractor tool bit.

I must admit, I've never seen one anywhere near that size. So maybe it would have been in the oilfields and/or with huge equipment which most people don't get to see.

As Marc would say, _*we shall see*_. Maybe eh???




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! Talk about BIG!!!
> 
> Regardless of its apparent huge size, I'd say that is one large screw or bolt extractor tool bit.
> 
> I must admit, I've never seen one anywhere near that size. So maybe it would have been in the oilfields and/or with huge equipment which most people don't get to see.
> 
> As Marc would say, _*we shall see*_. Maybe eh???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


If you think about the photo, the fingers and the leg in jeans, the item is actually about one half the size on the screen in real life which would make it under two inches in diameter. It is a common size for household use, nothing to do with oilfields.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you think about the photo, the fingers and the leg in jeans, the item is actually about one half the size on the screen in real life which would make it under two inches in diameter. It is a common size for household use, nothing to do with oilfields.


Oops. I was going to say it was part of a faucet, either indoors or outdoors.


----------



## SINC

Patrick is right about it being an extracter of sorts, but it appears to be for a fairly specific use, given the answer Bixman supplied for Monday. It also has a specific name.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Patrick is right about it being an extracter of sorts, but it appears to be for a fairly specific use, given the answer Bixman supplied for Monday. It also has a specific name.




OK, then I'd say it must be a *Drain Removal Wrench* or *extractor bit tool* for removing stubborn or broken drain kitchen/bathroom sink drain tubes.

I don't know if the description is specific or accurate enough. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow for some Sunday coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> OK, then I'd say it must be a *Drain Removal Wrench* or *extractor bit tool* for removing stubborn or broken drain kitchen/bathroom sink drain tubes.
> 
> I don't know if the description is specific or accurate enough.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Drain removal wrench is close nough Patrick, good job.

Actual name according to Bixman is pipe nipple extractor.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Drain removal wrench is close enough Patrick, good job.
> 
> Actual name according to Bixman is *pipe nipple extractor*.




I'm sure it would work with pipe nipples or any other round metal pipe or tubing as long as it could fit inside and get a grip. And each one could have its own name for the tool bit depending on what it was used with. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video gives you the scariest sound you have ever heard, Dancing Airman At The Tailor and dog poop and cold weather. Oh, and a bomb at the Home Depot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "Baby it's cold outside . . .Baby it's cold outside . . ." So true.

I still have chills from listening to those sounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today with a chance of snow...but it won’t last long as we will warm up later this week.

I know it’s early for a St Paddy’s joke but I thought this cute and maybe SAP worthy...

Texan walks into a pub in Ireland and clears his voice to the crowd of drinkers. He says, "I hear you Irish are a bunch of hard drinkers. I'll give $500 American dollars to anybody in here who can drink 10 pints of Guinness back-to-back."

The room is quiet and no one takes up the Texan's offer. One man even leaves. Thirty minutes later the same gentleman who left shows back up and taps the Texan on the shoulder. "Is your bet still good?", asks the Irishman.

The Texan says yes and asks the bartender to line up 10 pints of Guinness. Immediately the Irishman tears into all 10 of the pint glasses drinking them all back-to-back. The other pub patrons cheer as the Texan sits in amazement.

The Texan gives the Irishman the $500 and says, "If ya don't mind me askin', where did you go for that 30 minutes you were gone?"

The Irishman replies, "Oh...I had to go to the pub down the street to see if I could do it first".


----------



## CubaMark

A spot 'o' tea here, Marc. Looks like a lovely day out there, minus the sheet of regulation hockey ice going down the driveway  The melting runoff from the field behind the house channels right down the drive, making these +8 C days followed by -7 C degree days very... interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here today with a chance of snow...but it won’t last long as we will warm up later this week.


Afternoon, Rp. Care for some hot BT coffee? Have you folks had more snow than usual this winter? We are below average here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> A spot 'o' tea here, Marc. Looks like a lovely day out there, minus the sheet of regulation hockey ice going down the driveway  The melting runoff from the field behind the house channels right down the drive, making these +8 C days followed by -7 C degree days very... interesting.


Coming right up, mi amigo. 0C here in Lunenburg with very sunny skies and no winds. We too have a strange driveway melting pattern as well.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Care for some hot BT coffee? Have you folks had more snow than usual this winter? We are below average here in Lunenburg, NS.


Hi Marc, I read somewhere that we are down in droppage, but this year was a case of when it comes it comes in spades.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I read somewhere that we are down in droppage, but this year was a case of when it comes it comes in spades.


Interesting. Here in Lunenburg, NS, we have had less snow, more rain and colder temps than normal. I am not complaining mind you. I have only had to use my snow blower twice this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heritage Day here in NS tomorrow, and Nova Scotia will honor Maud Lewis for Heritage Day. Maud Lewis was known for her colorful, lively paintings that showed off life in rural Nova Scotia.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...xfIDfBewJuJ1fkkmjQh2JjLFxYFj4sPwyMLnJEFX7eGPg


----------



## Dr.G.

2019 PGA Tour Leaderboard - Golf Scores - CBSSports.com

Don, not sure if you are watching, but this is going to be an interesting finish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 2019 PGA Tour Leaderboard - Golf Scores - CBSSports.com
> 
> Don, not sure if you are watching, but this is going to be an interesting finish.


Yep, I was and it was.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP with trouble at a cheese factory, another version of The Good, The Bad and The Ugly as well as a dog who tucks himself in for a nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, I was and it was.


I like it when a final round can go down to the wire with a variety of golfers. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Care for some holiday coffee?

Don, I wish the doxies could tuck themselves in at night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in The Shang. Everyone enjoying the holiday?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Slow day here in The Shang. Everyone enjoying the holiday?



In our retirement days, every day is a holiday, and I don't know about it being slow here as I've only just got going for the day and dealing with my morning e-mail.

This is also a somewhat confusing day for many, as neither the owners nor the customers seem to know if they should or would be open or closed for the day.

And certainly enough different names for the holiday today It seems depending on where you live.

What do they call today's holiday in Nova Scotia???
It seems like it's "_Islander Day_" in PE, _Louis Riel Day_ in MB and _Family Day_ in many others.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> In our retirement days, every day is a holiday, and I don't know about it being slow here as I've only just got going for the day and dealing with my morning e-mail.
> 
> This is also a somewhat confusing day for many, as neither the owners nor the customers seem to know if they should or would be open or closed for the day.
> 
> And certainly enough different names for the holiday today It seems depending on where you live.
> 
> What do they call today's holiday in Nova Scotia???
> It seems like it's "_Islander Day_" in PE, _Louis Riel Day_ in MB and _Family Day_ in many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Most things are closed here, at least for Lunenburg. Today is called Heritage Day, and today we celebrate Maud Lewis.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...xfIDfBewJuJ1fkkmjQh2JjLFxYFj4sPwyMLnJEFX7eGPg


----------



## Dr.G.

Any volunteers?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Any volunteers?



:lmao: :lmao: :clap: 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :lmao: :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, shall I forward you my list????????


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, shall I forward you my list????????



No thanks, Mark, I still have my own _*'Round To-It*_ list on the wall.

But thanks for the offer.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No thanks, Mark, I still have my own _*'Round To-It*_ list on the wall.
> 
> But thanks for the offer.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Marc, with a "c"


----------



## Dr.G.

ADVENTURES OF HUCKLEBERRY FINN by Mark Twain was first published in the United States 134 years ago on this day in 1885.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Marc, with a "c"



Sorry Marc,
I know, so I'll blame the stupid f'n spellchecker!!

PS: I've also been trying out a different browser whose days may be limited unless it smartens up.

Now back and using Chrome that seems to act normally and better.

But I guess that should or could be *Carc* or *Cark*!!! 






- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP horsing around, Creamy Potato Egg Salad and Gargantuan Goldfish? Colossal Koi? Fisherman Reels In Odd Catch.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sorry Marc,
> I know, so I'll blame the stupid f'n spellchecker!!
> 
> PS: I've also been trying out a different browser whose days may be limited unless it smartens up.
> 
> Now back and using Chrome that seems to act normally and better.
> 
> But I guess that should or could be *Carc* or *Cark*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No problem. A common miscue ................ especially at Starbucks when I say "My name is Marc, with a "c". "


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game today, at least here in eastern Canada. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....a little cold here but we have sun and will move to around 45F tomorrow. We had some snow on Sunday from 2 to 6 inches depending where you lived and now it’s gone. I know this is the death of death but I’ve only had to use the snowblower twice this year.....crossed fingers.

Getting ready to do my taxes......I hate tax time....

In Windsor we have a Five Guys Burger open up...its been there for a couple of months so I thought I would try them now that the bugs should be out of the system ( maybe bugs is the wrong term ).

Awaiting the first Spring Training game on MLB. I think there are some big signings to come.....but that’s for the Baseball Thread.

This week will be my first week at the Windsor Uke Circle....looking forward to it with my new uke...


----------



## Rps

And a somewhat political smile today...maybe SAP worthy......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....a little cold here but we have sun and will move to around 45F tomorrow. We had some snow on Sunday from 2 to 6 inches depending where you lived and now it’s gone. I know this is the death of death but I’ve only had to use the snowblower twice this year.....crossed fingers.
> 
> Getting ready to do my taxes......I hate tax time....
> 
> In Windsor we have a Five Guys Burger open up...its been there for a couple of months so I thought I would try them now that the bugs should be out of the system ( maybe bugs is the wrong term ).
> 
> Awaiting the first Spring Training game on MLB. I think there are some big signings to come.....but that’s for the Baseball Thread.
> 
> This week will be my first week at the Windsor Uke Circle....looking forward to it with my new uke...


Afternoon, Rp. I'm with you. Only used my snowblower twice this year. Snow is in the forecast for Thursday, so I might get #3 then. Se shall see.

"Bugs"!!!!!!!!?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 88968
> And a somewhat political smile today...maybe SAP worthy......


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Sorry Marc,
> I know, so I'll blame the stupid f'n spellchecker!!
> 
> PS: I've also been trying out a different browser whose days may be limited unless it smartens up.
> 
> Now back and using Chrome that seems to act normally and better.
> 
> But I guess that should or could be *Carc* or *Cark*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick I feel your pain. My iPad does that all the time....what it does that drives me crazy is you will type something, say...Marc.....then when you post it converts it to Mark......I have to clear out the keypad dictionary constantly....what a pain.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Patrick I feel your pain. My iPad does that all the time....what it does that drives me crazy is you will type something, say...Marc.....then when you post it converts it to Mark......I have to clear out the keypad dictionary constantly....what a pain.


I solved this issue long ago. Completely turn off all Apple spelling programs.

Then install grammerly for Mac. It is free and does not change anything without your express permission, best I have ever used.

https://www.grammarly.com/?q=brand&...cdFP2XGaPFl_hQesM0NcpqsQfMBZwwThoCWeAQAvD_BwE


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Patrick I feel your pain. My iPad does that all the time....what it does that drives me crazy is you will type something, say...Marc.....then when you post it converts it to Mark......I have to clear out the keypad dictionary constantly....what a pain.


Sorry for the problems my name gives you all.  No problem calling me Mark, unless you are talking to CubaMark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## pm-r

> No problem. A common miscue ................ especially at Starbucks when I say "My name is Marc, with a "c". "




You would have to pay me big time to even consider going into a Starbucks, and even if I did have a coffee there, they probably wouldn't be able to spell Patrick properly. Then I would be forced to make a disparaging remark which would result in me being asked to leave as it would most likely be interpreted as some type of unacceptable comment. And they would probably be correct!!!  





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You would have to pay me big time to even consider going into a Starbucks, and even if I did have a coffee there, they probably wouldn't be able to spell Patrick properly. Then I would be forced to make a disparaging remark which would result in me being asked to leave as it would most likely be interpreted as some type of unacceptable comment. And they would probably be correct!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I go maybe once a year here in NS. Would go maybe once a month when we lived in St. John's, NL since they were attached to a Chapters Bookstore.


----------



## Rps

SAP item?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 88976
> 
> 
> SAP item?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, today on SAP reporting via Facebook, defining terms and a family basket. Also slight of hand you will not believe in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good morning all, today on SAP reporting via Facebook, defining terms and a family basket. Also slight of hand you will not believe in our video.


Wow. I could not follow along and/or figure out how "The worlds best slight of hand magician!" did those tricks.  :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Went to get some repairs on my snowblower this morning. Might need it tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did you know today was National Muffin Day? Our chef has been busy all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some coffee and day old muffins. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP headlines in the news, RC toy excavations and How Fancy Water Bottles Became a 21st-Century Status Symbol.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP headlines in the news, RC toy excavations and How Fancy Water Bottles Became a 21st-Century Status Symbol.


I don't mind drinking tap water, but I am not a "fancy water bottle" person.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just got back in from snow shoveling, so hot coffee is the name of the game today ............. along with some nice muffins from yesterday. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some hot coffee. Was outside using my snowblower for the driveway and a shovel to clear away parts of the backyard for the doxies.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some hot coffee. Was outside using my snowblower for the driveway and a shovel to clear away parts of the backyard for the doxies.



I trust the repairs on your snowblower worked out well. We could have used one a week or so when we got a few dumbs and buried or driveway that my wife cleared with a snow shovel. At least it was fairly light at the time.

We still have quite a fair bit of snow about, but most of the roads and driveways are clear where they had been shoveled or plowed, but with two and three foot mounds on the sides.

Currently nice sunny blue sky, but feeling fresh and quite cool at 6.7C according to the temperature at the Middle school weather station not far from us:
School-Based Weather Station Network -- Bayside Middle School

It's actually better than having our own delux weather station.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I trust the repairs on your snowblower worked out well. We could have used one a week or so when we got a few dumbs and buried or driveway that my wife cleared with a snow shovel. At least it was fairly light at the time.
> 
> We still have quite a fair bit of snow about, but most of the roads and driveways are clear where they had been shoveled or plowed, but with two and three foot mounds on the sides.
> 
> Currently nice sunny blue sky, but feeling fresh and quite cool at 6.7C according to the temperature at the Middle school weather station not far from us:
> School-Based Weather Station Network -- Bayside Middle School
> 
> It's actually better than having our own delux weather station.
> 
> This is the home weather station that I like to use. It is located about 1km from here and is usually very accurate.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/ca/lunenburg/44.377,-64.316?cm_ven=localwx_10day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Not so much repairs as maintaining the engine and carb with a new spark plug, oil, tightening up some rotors, etc. Since I bought it there, they do this for $20.

Had it out just now as the plows came down the road for the third time. I assume that they are done for the day. We shall see.

This is the home weather station that I like to use. It is located about 1km from here and is usually very accurate.

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/ca/lunenburg/44.377,-64.316?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## pm-r

> Not so much repairs as maintaining the engine and carb with a new spark plug, oil, tightening up some rotors, etc. Since I bought it there, they do this for $20.



Wow!! I didn't think you could even get a mechanic to lift up a wrench for $20 these days. That's a nice deal.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow!! I didn't think you could even get a mechanic to lift up a wrench for $20 these days. That's a nice deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, and I did not have to buy any sort of extended warranty. They just service what they sell. The only catch is that you have to bring it to them and pick it up. My single stage snowblower folds up and weighs 90lbs. I waited for it to be serviced.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a dog family and a mother dogs grief, hand balancing by a very strong young woman and Richard Branson is off to space.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of a dog family and a mother dogs grief, hand balancing by a very strong young woman and Richard Branson is off to space.


A real tear-jerker of a video clip, Don. We had a litter of pups where one of the pups died soon after birth of natural causes. The mom kept looking for her in the whelping box. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Out helping my neighbor clear out two driveways of two elderly women on our street. "Pay if forward" as they say.

Hot coffee anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Out of the blue, I got an email from MacDoc. Don might be the only person who remembers him well, along with CubaMark. He is still working with Macs "down under" in Australia. He sent me this which got him thinking of me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlBLzjE8x1c


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warmer today and most of our snow has melted...... a smile for the occasion 

The elementary school cook prided herself on the healthy meals she provided with lots of vegetables and fruits. When the power failed one day, the cook couldn't serve a hot meal in the cafeteria, so at the last minute she whipped up great stacks of peanut-butter-and-jelly sandwiches. As one little boy filled his plate, he said, "It's about time. At last, a home-cooked meal!"

I remember when we, as children, all took peanut butter to school.......how did we ever survive!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Out of the blue, I got an email from MacDoc. Don might be the only person who remembers him well, along with CubaMark. He is still working with Macs "down under" in Australia. He sent me this which got him thinking of me.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlBLzjE8x1c


I get a monthly email update from David, so keep up with what he is doing as well.


----------



## SINC

And now a riddle for the day:

*What starts with an "O" and ends with "nions" and sometimes make you cry?*


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And now a riddle for the day:
> 
> *What starts with an "O" and ends with "nions" and sometimes make you cry?*




Well I guess for a journalist and publisher such as yourself, I'm guessing the answer might be _*Opinions*_???

But _*Onions*_ would work as well I guess. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warmer today and most of our snow has melted...... a smile for the occasion
> 
> The elementary school cook prided herself on the healthy meals she provided with lots of vegetables and fruits. When the power failed one day, the cook couldn't serve a hot meal in the cafeteria, so at the last minute she whipped up great stacks of peanut-butter-and-jelly sandwiches. As one little boy filled his plate, he said, "It's about time. At last, a home-cooked meal!"
> 
> I remember when we, as children, all took peanut butter to school.......how did we ever survive!


Good to hear about your snow, Rp.

Loved peanut butter and strawberry or grape jelly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I get a monthly email update from David, so keep up with what he is doing as well.


Good to hear, Don. He was using my Memorial email address which he just found.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well I guess for a journalist and publisher such as yourself, I'm guessing the answer might be _*Opinions*_???
> 
> But _*Onions*_ would work as well I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHG...K09NvCaRGAWmP1g27zlIJO55Rgi9inz78&app=desktop

:love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Coffee will be brewing. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Well I guess for a journalist and publisher such as yourself, I'm guessing the answer might be _*Opinions*_???
> 
> But _*Onions*_ would work as well I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No foolin' you Patrick, opinions it is!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a luxury train ride in Japan, a mascot tries to trick a girl and is that a doxie I see?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a luxury train ride in Japan, a mascot tries to trick a girl and is that a doxie I see?


And such a sweet looking doxie, Don. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is ready when you are up and about this fine day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Thought this was cute...


----------



## SINC

I ran across an image that I will be using on SAP soon, but it left me wondering why all the fuss about people today being disconnected by their phones.

I call this one "Back in the day when people talked to each other".

It reminded me of how it was when I first began my newspaper career and how often you saw people reading a paper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 89000
> 
> 
> Thought this was cute...


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Not sure how many sharks there are in the Delaware River. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX3bN5YeiQs[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I ran across an image that I will be using on SAP soon, but it left me wondering why all the fuss about people today being disconnected by their phones.
> 
> I call this one "Back in the day when people talked to each other".
> 
> It reminded me of how it was when I first began my newspaper career and how often you saw people reading a paper.


Interesting. This would have been a similar scene in a New York City subway. Newspapers were being read everywhere. Trying to talk was difficult due to the loudness of the NYC subways.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Not sure how many sharks there are in the Delaware River.



I think they all just hang out in the alleyways and back rooms and maybe some Pool Halls.

And they may only go into the river when they're wearing cement boots. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think they all just hang out in the alleyways and back rooms and maybe some Pool Halls.
> 
> And they may only go into the river when they're wearing cement boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday coffee ................... and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is the weekly Whatzit pic from the Dachshund Club of Canada. I was able to get 12 out of 12 since they used New York City bagels.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, good one Patrick.

Today on SAP another easy Whatzit? methinks, our video of a street food tour of Taiwan and what every woman owns that men will never see.


----------



## CubaMark

Looks like I beat Marc to the kitchen this morning.

Coffee is on. Actually, this morning I've gone and done a little extra... a chocolate-vanilla latte this Sunday morning.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## SINC

Morning Mark, sounds good to me. Colder than a well digger's butt here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Looks like I beat Marc to the kitchen this morning.
> 
> Coffee is on. Actually, this morning I've gone and done a little extra... a chocolate-vanilla latte this Sunday morning.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!


Morning, Mark. Thanks for doing the coffee this morning. I have been working on our taxes this morning and could use some more. Deductions are more complicated this year in that Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier, was born in Finland. All three of our doxies were born in Canada, so they qualify.

So, how has your first winter in NS been treating you this year? I figure that you have had far more snow in Oxford than here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, good one Patrick.
> 
> Today on SAP another easy Whatzit? methinks, our video of a street food tour of Taiwan and what every woman owns that men will never see.


Morning, Don. The Whatzit pic might be sticking to the faucet theme. It looks like some sort of key/wrench for a faucet. This is just a wild guess since I have no idea what it is in the picture.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. The Whatzit pic might be sticking to the faucet theme. It looks like some sort of key/wrench for a faucet. This is just a wild guess since I have no idea what it is in the picture.


Well sir, you are right that it is a wrench, but not for a faucet. It is however used in some homes, but not the majority of homes.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Well sir, you are right that it is a wrench, but not for a faucet. It is however used in some homes, but not the majority of homes.


Morning all. Windy here....maybe up to 110kms so will have to check the singles when it blows over....Wild.

As for the Whatzit.....no idea but it looks like a shut off valve for a gas line or water line...but it’s the 3 washer like items on the chain that I find curious.....


----------



## eMacMan

Whatzit appears to be the valve handle for an Oxygen tank. Hence the green color and clearly labeled On-Off directions.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well sir, you are right that it is a wrench, but not for a faucet. It is however used in some homes, but not the majority of homes.


Well, it is not used in our home. Even Deborah could not figure it out beyond that it was some sort of wrench.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Windy here....maybe up to 110kms so will have to check the singles when it blows over....Wild.
> 
> As for the Whatzit.....no idea but it looks like a shut off valve for a gas line or water line...but it’s the 3 washer like items on the chain that I find curious.....


Same sorts of winds are in the forecast for us here in coastal NS .............. with snow and ice pellets and rain being carried by these strong winds. XX)


----------



## Rps

eManMan, I think you are right...I’ve seen something like that before I know I have....


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Whatzit appears to be the valve handle for an Oxygen tank. Hence the green color and clearly labeled On-Off directions.


A good speculation, Bob. I just wonder why it would be made of plastic?


----------



## pm-r

> Today on SAP another easy Whatzit? methinks,



I'd agree with the suggestion from Bob in Blairmore, it's an _*Oxygen Pressure Cylinder Wrench for the Tank Valve*_, but I'm not exactly sure what the tokens or washers on the chain are for, but they do seem a bit familiar, and I'm pretty sure they are used with medical oxygen tanks and for the regulator's brass/chrome yoke washer seals.





- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A good speculation, Bob. I just wonder why it would be made of plastic?



Because brass and aluminum are usually too expensive and actually not as strong as the reinforced nylon wrenches, but also and mainly because they are "_*spark proof*_".

Concentrated Oxygen gas and sparks don't make a good combination under the right conditions!!!  rolleyes:






- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Because brass and aluminum are usually too expensive and actually not as strong as the reinforced nylon wrenches, but also and mainly because they are "_*spark proof*_".
> 
> Concentrated Oxygen gas and sparks don't make a good combination under the right conditions!!!  rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


: Hydrogen as well. XX)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> : Hydrogen as well. XX)



Quite true, but hydrogen is much more dangerous (ie: your photo) as it can explode or burn extremely fast whereas oxygen only supports combustion and doesn't really explode or burn on its own.

As if there's seldom anything close by that can't burn. Yeah right!!! 




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'd agree with the suggestion from Bob in Blairmore, it's an _*Oxygen Pressure Cylinder Wrench for the Tank Valve*_, but I'm not exactly sure what the tokens or washers on the chain are for, but they do seem a bit familiar, and I'm pretty sure they are used with medical oxygen tanks and for the regulator's brass/chrome yoke washer seals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yep, Bob nailed it, well done!


----------



## Dr.G.

Lights are starting to flicker, so best to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on a busy edition of SAP a video of the Karakoram highway you will not believe, a spring nutcracker, back in the day and an interesting read, 'Researchers Develop A Steam-Powered Spacecraft That Can Hop Between Asteroids'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Strong coffee is now being brewed. Any takers?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Well we survived the night . No power failures where I live but Sandwich had some. Haven’t walked around to check the roof yet.

Cold as well....we hit 7c yesterday but over night it dropped to -7c....

Spring is on the way as I watched some Spring Training games yesterday.....


----------



## SINC

Morning guys, coffee is good. Cool here too at -38° with a wind chill of -46° at the airport, 18 km from here.


----------



## Rps

Don we’ve been whacked with a few -45 days as well......but they are rare....usually when a vortex drops.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don we’ve been whacked with a few -45 days as well......but they are rare....usually when a vortex drops.


I would be dead within five minutes outside shoveling snow in those sorts of temps. XX)XX)XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

For those who enjoy classic rock and roll, we have a great show tonight at The Cafe Chez Marc. The date is incorrect, in that today is Monday. Blame the printers.


----------



## SINC

That's a great poster Marc, if it's OK I will grab that for a future SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That's a great poster Marc, if it's OK I will grab that for a future SAP.


Sure. Sad to think that on February 3, 1959 many of them would be gone ............. "the day the music died." :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, did you recently say that you were in email contact with John in BC or Caman wherever?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...32505?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-nova-scotia

Wonder how our doxies would react? They go nuts when there are gentle deer outside of our backyard gate?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...32505?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-nova-scotia
> 
> Wonder how our doxies would react? They go nuts when there are gentle deer outside of our backyard gate?



I would hope they would be smart enough to just keep quiet, cower and hide. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would hope they would be smart enough to just keep quiet, cower and hide.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True .............. but doxies don't back down to badgers and wolverines, so they would go into attack mode.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, did you recently say that you were in email contact with John in BC or Caman wherever?


No Marc, sadly I have not been in contact with either of them recently or for years now. Wish I was though.

I did say that I still hear from David (aka MacDoc) several times a year and get his newsletter.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True .............. but doxies don't back down to badgers and wolverines, so they would go into attack mode.



Unfortunately, with that temperament and attitude, I dare say it would most likely be their last encounter and not a happy or pleasant ending. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a trip to the drag races, rubber boot dogs and a homemade mini rifle in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, sadly I have not been in contact with either of them recently or for years now. Wish I was though.
> 
> I did say that I still hear from David (aka MacDoc) several times a year and get his newsletter.


Such is Life. I got an email from David a few days ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately, with that temperament and attitude, I dare say it would most likely be their last encounter and not a happy or pleasant ending.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Nope. The doxie motto is "death before dishonor". They would come out victorious. Still, I would rather that they just bark at deer that are roaming the neighborhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a trip to the drag races, rubber boot dogs and a homemade mini rifle in our video.


Cute rubber boot dogs, Don. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Very hot coffee is the name of the game here with -20C windchills.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Maybe some smiles for you and SAP

Did You Know???

*It takes 7 seconds for food to pass from mouth to stomach.
*A human hair can hold 3 kg.
*The length of a penis is three times the length of the thumb.
*The femur is as hard as concrete.
*A woman's heart beats faster than a man's.
*Women blink 2 times as much as men.
*We use 300 muscles just to keep our balance when we stand.
*A woman has read this entire text.
*A man is still looking at his thumb.....


----------



## Rps

Not here yet, but.......

Two older couples were out for a Sunday drive. As was often the case of this generation the husbands sat in the front and the wives were in the back seat to talk.

One husband complained that he had problems with his memory slipping. The other husband, driving the car, said, "you need to get some of the medicine I'm taking. It works great!"

"What is it?" his friend asked.

The driver squinted and thought real hard. "What is the name of that flower that is red and we usually give our wives on Valentine's Day?"

His friend said, "A rose?"

"Yes! That's it!"

Calling over his shoulder he said, "Rose, what's that memory medicine I'm taking?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Maybe some smiles for you and SAP
> 
> Did You Know???
> 
> *It takes 7 seconds for food to pass from mouth to stomach.
> *A human hair can hold 3 kg.
> *The length of a penis is three times the length of the thumb.
> *The femur is as hard as concrete.
> *A woman's heart beats faster than a man's.
> *Women blink 2 times as much as men.
> *We use 300 muscles just to keep our balance when we stand.
> *A woman has read this entire text.
> *A man is still looking at his thumb.....


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not here yet, but.......
> 
> Two older couples were out for a Sunday drive. As was often the case of this generation the husbands sat in the front and the wives were in the back seat to talk.
> 
> One husband complained that he had problems with his memory slipping. The other husband, driving the car, said, "you need to get some of the medicine I'm taking. It works great!"
> 
> "What is it?" his friend asked.
> 
> The driver squinted and thought real hard. "What is the name of that flower that is red and we usually give our wives on Valentine's Day?"
> 
> His friend said, "A rose?"
> 
> "Yes! That's it!"
> 
> Calling over his shoulder he said, "Rose, what's that memory medicine I'm taking?"


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, next time my wife complains about my clumsiness by saying “I’m all thumbs” I will slyly smile........


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Maybe some smiles for you and SAP
> 
> Did You Know???
> 
> *It takes 7 seconds for food to pass from mouth to stomach.
> *A human hair can hold 3 kg.
> *The length of a penis is three times the length of the thumb.
> *The femur is as hard as concrete.
> *A woman's heart beats faster than a man's.
> *Women blink 2 times as much as men.
> *We use 300 muscles just to keep our balance when we stand.
> *A woman has read this entire text.
> *A man is still looking at his thumb.....


Readers have been submitting similar things in the past two days, some of these included, but no mention of the thumb. 

Watch for them upcoming on SAP in smaller bits per time, one entitled 'I Didn't Know That!' and the other 'Betcha Didn’t Know!'


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Not here yet, but.......
> 
> Two older couples were out for a Sunday drive. As was often the case of this generation the husbands sat in the front and the wives were in the back seat to talk.
> 
> One husband complained that he had problems with his memory slipping. The other husband, driving the car, said, "you need to get some of the medicine I'm taking. It works great!"
> 
> "What is it?" his friend asked.
> 
> The driver squinted and thought real hard. "What is the name of that flower that is red and we usually give our wives on Valentine's Day?"
> 
> His friend said, "A rose?"
> 
> "Yes! That's it!"
> 
> Calling over his shoulder he said, "Rose, what's that memory medicine I'm taking?"


Now that one I can use, thanks Rp!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you might like this one.


----------



## pm-r

> Nope. _*The doxie motto is "death before dishonor". They would come out victorious.*_ Still, I would rather that they just bark at deer that are roaming the neighborhood.



Hmmm... If you really want to believe that...

_*Man punches cougar, saves pet dachshund*_
https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/man-punches-cougar-saves-pet-dachshund-1.2457149

_*Man's horror as mountain lion snatches and eats his DOG during walk*_
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ror-mountain-lion-snatches-eats-DOG-walk.html



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, you might like this one.


Yup, I do!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... If you really want to believe that...
> 
> _*Man punches cougar, saves pet dachshund*_
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/man-punches-cougar-saves-pet-dachshund-1.2457149
> 
> _*Man's horror as mountain lion snatches and eats his DOG during walk*_
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ror-mountain-lion-snatches-eats-DOG-walk.html
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Wow. Brave man who must have loved his doxie. :clap: :love2: Keep in mind that it was a mini doxie (12 pounds) and he did have a gun to track down the cougar once he saved his doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, I do!


:clap::clap::clap: Thought so. How are you dealing with retirement? I am finding it difficult.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://lighthousenow.ca/article.ph...NDzlZ0MbqkyeeKuKddmGyyvyT0wxkI5HqoJFEw4stNSKM


----------



## Dr.G.

Unsettled Skies at Peggy's Cove
FYI, I did not take this picture.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Unsettled Skies at Peggy's Cove
> FYI, I did not take this picture.




Nice photo. 

And pink sky at night — sailor's delight, but those are sure some ominous looking storm type clouds out there...

A nice rum under the yardarm might be a good idea to enjoy eh???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice photo.
> 
> And pink sky at night — sailor's delight, but those are sure some ominous looking storm type clouds out there...
> 
> A nice rum under the yardarm might be a good idea to enjoy eh???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Very strong winds and extreme wind chills are upon us until Thursday. Then, temps moderate and we shall again get some snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some hot ........... very hot ............... OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of a subway train rushing past my station ............... realizing that it was just the wind roaring past our house.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, your cold spell ends just as ours begins anew on Friday.

Today on SAP an open/close gif set of gears, the rot in Ottawa's PMO and a video, 'Detonating Biggest Fireworks Launched In North America'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, your cold spell ends just as ours begins anew on Friday.
> 
> Today on SAP an open/close gif set of gears, the rot in Ottawa's PMO and a video, 'Detonating Biggest Fireworks Launched In North America'.


Yes, we should have one more day of this extreme cold. For the record, Deborah does not mind the wind and the cold since it is very sunny. As for me ............. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, your cold spell ends just as ours begins anew on Friday.
> 
> Today on SAP an open/close gif set of gears, the rot in Ottawa's PMO and a video, 'Detonating Biggest Fireworks Launched In North America'.


Amazing fireworks display on SAP, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another cold night, so hot coffee will be the name of the game tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dew drop dragon fly, optical illusion and a three day challenge.


----------



## Rps

And now a public service announcement...SAP maybe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And now a public service announcement...SAP maybe?
> 
> 
> View attachment 89034


Good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a dew drop dragon fly, optical illusion and a three day challenge.


Very strange optical illusion. 

3 day challenge accepted.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> And now a public service announcement...SAP maybe?
> 
> 
> View attachment 89034


Hmmm, not sure it is a SAP audience thing. For instance, I have never watched MTV and have no idea what the meme even means.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a disappearing stitch, and ice jam video and a demonstration to miss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Think I would pass on that "demo".


----------



## Dr.G.

"Life always offers you a second chance. It is called tomorrow." Dylan Thomas

Happy St David’s Day !


----------



## Dr.G.

I was not in the mood for chocolate until now. I love Snickers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Important info for some of us here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Our son Greg and his fellow bandmate Robert Warren just released their latest single on YouTube

The duo's name comes from the first three letters of each surname, ie: War and Sin.

Here is the new video.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our son Greg and his fellow bandmate Robert Warren just released their latest single on YouTube
> 
> The duo's name comes from the first three letters of each surname, ie: War and Sin.
> 
> Here is the new video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: Is Greg the singer or on guitar?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good advice


----------



## Dr.G.

Some days ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: Is Greg the singer or on guitar?


Greg is the vocalist, Robert on guitar.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a train narrowly misses a car, Japanese carpenters use no nails in our video and My Daddy Sleeps Naked.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Re your son and that fine video clip, which one is he?


----------



## Dr.G.

"* No piece of paper can be folded in half more than seven times. Oh go ahead ... I'll wait." Did not know this, Don. SAP is a fountain of new knowledge and enlightenment. Now, I have to try this to verify this "fact". Later ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was able to fold a sheet of paper six times and then had to really struggle to get #7 fold ............. which I can't say that I could do.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Re your son and that fine video clip, which one is he?


Morning Marc, I answered this question on the previous page last night, but again Greg is the vocalist, Robert on guitar.


----------



## Rps

It’s that time of year.....time for some “healthy” treats...........

https://visitwindsoressex.com/event/windsor-essex-paczki-guide-2019/


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> It’s that time of year.....time for some “healthy” treats...........




Sounds good!!! And certainly nutritious calorie wise!!! 
2019 date‎: ‎Tuesday, March 5

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Greg is the vocalist, Robert on guitar.


Missed that point. I do like their style and music.:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting fact that might make it to SAP ....................

Davy Crockett had three ears .......... a left ear .......... a right ear .............. and a wild front ear.  :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting fact that might make it to SAP ....................
> 
> Davy Crockett had three ears .......... a left ear .......... a right ear .............. and a wild front ear.  :lmao:


Cute....... how things?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Cute....... how things?


Thought so. All goes well here as I watch the snow pile up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material? Any early views of the Whatzit pic?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Our lights are starting to flicker with the strong winds and snow. See you all tomorrow ........... I hope .......... for some Sunday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to let the doxies outside for a bit .............. and to make some freshly brewed coffee just in case we lose power. Even made some toast, which is what the Whatzit pics look like today ..................... either that or a disturbing skin condition (e.g., skin cancer). I am rooting for the toast.

Later, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to let the doxies outside for a bit .............. and to make some freshly brewed coffee just in case we lose power. Even made some toast, which is what the Whatzit pics look like today ..................... either that or a disturbing skin condition (e.g., skin cancer). I am rooting for the toast.
> 
> Later, mes amis.


Morning Marc, you are bang on with your whatzit? guess this morning, well done.

Also today on SAP a floating UFO home, a crab crawls out of its shell and a wife rips hubby a new one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you are bang on with your whatzit? guess this morning, well done.
> 
> Also today on SAP a floating UFO home, a crab crawls out of its shell and a wife rips hubby a new one.


Thought so. Now I am hungry for some cinnamon toast. :love2:

What make was that red car depicted this morning on SAP? Looked like a car I saw back in the 50s.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thought so. Now I am hungry for some cinnamon toast. :love2:
> 
> What make was that red car depicted this morning on SAP? Looked like a car I saw back in the 50s.


That was a 1958 Lincoln Marc. Here is a view from the front end of another 58 Lincoln. They were a work of art and oh so comfortable to ride in.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That was a 1958 Lincoln Marc. Here is a view from the front end of another 58 Lincoln. They were a work of art and oh so comfortable to ride in.


Thanks for the info, Don.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Funny I was going to ask Don if that was a Lincoln. When I lived in Bowmanville a woman had a red one, around the same era and it was in perfect condition....and I mean perfect. That car at one time was one of the worlds most expensive cars. I forgot how she said she ended up with it....her husband I think picked it up in the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Funny I was going to ask Don if that was a Lincoln. When I lived in Bowmanville a woman had a red one, around the same era and it was in perfect condition....and I mean perfect. That car at one time was one of the worlds most expensive cars. I forgot how she said she ended up with it....her husband I think picked it up in the US.


I never saw a Lincoln that was not black, but I do recall that style of car.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## Rps

Life is good thanx Marc. -4c here today but we have some sun. Most of the snow is melted and Guinness can find some grass...he hates snow. I have to shovel out a “pee-palace” for him...so it good to have the green return.

Eagerly waiting Opening Day. My prelim list of teams to watch so far is Cleveland and SD. I have a fascination with the Phillies and not the reason one may think....I am leaning towards implosion. NL East will be weird.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Life is good thanx Marc. -4c here today but we have some sun. Most of the snow is melted and Guinness can find some grass...he hates snow. I have to shovel out a “pee-palace” for him...so it good to have the green return.
> 
> Eagerly waiting Opening Day. My prelim list of teams to watch so far is Cleveland and SD. I have a fascination with the Phillies and not the reason one may think....I am leaning towards implosion. NL East will be weird.....


Good to hear. We won't be seeing any grass until April.  Such is Life.

I am not ready to make predictions yet .................. just hoping to see the Giants/Jays/Mets in the World Series. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today at The Cafe Chez Marc a nice pre-Easter bunny fruit tray.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at genders, a baby's first fireworks and towns for sale in Georgia in case Rp needs one. 

And for Marc, some real time Northern Lights since he has never seen them as I recall.


----------



## CubaMark

Marc must have lost power this morning - big snow hit the Atlantic coast yesterday, and we're getting storm #2 right now.

We'll see how long the electricity & internet hold out today... March coming in like a Lion....

Cheers, everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Marc must have lost power this morning - big snow hit the Atlantic coast yesterday, and we're getting storm #2 right now.
> 
> We'll see how long the electricity & internet hold out today... March coming in like a Lion....
> 
> Cheers, everyone!


No Mark, we did not lose power. I have been outside clearing a path for the doxies and trying to keep the driveway clears. The strong winds made a real mess of things with blowing snow ............... and now we have ice pellets falling ............. with freezing rain to follow. How are things in Oxford? Here we need "Shelter from the Storm". 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12rUOLtbQDk&fbclid=IwAR2hyQ6HWBX6VO0m9VCCJTycw4IfU58OK8IYheyjCCFovx_ybElvOMurQog&app=desktop[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...dXwi29aX5XqYGEzz-oU2I2OJiEJEyHlAMe1BhA76oT4r4

Don, did you feel anything from this quake?


----------



## SINC

No Marc, not a thing, It happened about 160 km south of us so not real close.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, not a thing, It happened about 160 km south of us so not real close.


You folks were lucky. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Don, SAP maybe???

A trucker stops at a red light and a blonde catches up to him. She knocks on the window and says, "Hi, my name is Heather and you are losing some of your load."

The trucker just ignores her, the light changes, and he proceeds down the street.

At the next light, the blonde again catches up and says, "Hi, my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load."

He ignores her again and continues down the street. At the next red light the blonde catches up, all out of breath, knocks on the window and says,

"Hi, my name is Heather and you are losing some of your load."

The trucker looks at her and finally, he says, "Hi, my name is Kevin, it's snowing, and I'm driving a salt truck."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, SAP maybe???
> 
> A trucker stops at a red light and a blonde catches up to him. She knocks on the window and says, "Hi, my name is Heather and you are losing some of your load."
> 
> The trucker just ignores her, the light changes, and he proceeds down the street.
> 
> At the next light, the blonde again catches up and says, "Hi, my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load."
> 
> He ignores her again and continues down the street. At the next red light the blonde catches up, all out of breath, knocks on the window and says,
> 
> "Hi, my name is Heather and you are losing some of your load."
> 
> The trucker looks at her and finally, he says, "Hi, my name is Kevin, it's snowing, and I'm driving a salt truck."


Groan .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hard to believe this was 14 years ago. On this day we sadly remember Csts. Brock Myrol, Leo Johnston, Tony Gordon & Peter Schiemann. March 3rd 2005, everything changed for ever. Today we remember the fallen four and all fallen RCMP.

Mayerthorpe, Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor made some Shrove Tuesday pancakes. Protein pancake with banana and sugar free syrup. Yum ...............


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A neighbor made some Shrove Tuesday pancakes. Protein pancake with banana and sugar free syrup. Yum ...............



I'm eagerly anticipating our Shrove Tuesday pancakes that are going to be made from scratch with my wife's recipe in about an hours time, with good old-fashioned white Canadian flour, and served with good Canadian butter and delicious good Genuine Canadian #1 Maple syrup. Yummy...!!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm eagerly anticipating our Shrove Tuesday pancakes that are going to be made from scratch with my wife's recipe in about an hours time, with good old-fashioned white Canadian flour, and served with good Canadian butter and delicious good Genuine Canadian #1 Maple syrup. Yummy...!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone hear from Don today?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone hear from Don today?


Yeah, I did.

Believe it or not, I was busy rethinking the Canadain federal government.

I spent a large portion of my day writing an article of opinion for tomorrow morning's edition of SAP.

It may very well be food for thought for every Canadian.

Then again, it might be just an old fart's thoughts.

Either way, I have only myself to blame.

Take a peek at SAP in the morning.

I will be ducking until the crap hits the fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, I did.
> 
> Believe it or not, I was busy rethinking the Canadain federal government.
> 
> I spent a large portion of my day writing an article of opinion for tomorrow morning's edition of SAP.
> 
> It may very well be food for thought for every Canadian.
> 
> Then again, it might be just an old fart's thoughts.
> 
> Either way, I have only myself to blame.
> 
> Take a peek at SAP in the morning.
> 
> I will be ducking until the crap hits the fan.


Good to hear that you are well, mon ami. I shall check out your article .......... that is, unless the RCMP has picked you up. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some freshly brewed coffee as you read Don's SAP article.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a very interesting article. I just wonder of the logistics of the cabinet members from other parties. Do these other parties put forth these members, or are they selected by the PM?

"What if a Canadian party launched an election campaign with a pledge to change the party system itself? Let's suppose for example a party proposed a change to begin the process. Say in the way cabinet itself works. There are currently 35 members of cabinet including the PM himself.

What if a party pledged to give the PM authority to appoint a cabinet, but it was limited to 24 ministers from the winning party (plus the PM) of the next election? And then make the PM honour bound to appoint six minsters from the party with the second most votes and four ministers from the party with the third most votes?

That would at least provide an awful lot more viewpoints and diversity in cabinet that it has ever had before, to get the change this country so desperately needs. It would also give the other two parties some semblance of accomplishment other than opposing every damn thing the government of the day wants to do.

I think it would have a dramatic effect on how parliament works, respect would improve between parties and who knows, we might even get a real answer to an inquiry during Question Period instead of the party line tradition of not answering any questions at all."

Food for thought. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I envision those cabinet appointments to be the choice of the PM, not the other parties.

Also today on SAP, brand recognition, Mr. Bean wins an award and just for Rp, 'The Three Most Useless English Language “Rules” You Can Ignore'.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Don, a very interesting article. I just wonder of the logistics of the cabinet members from other parties. Do these other parties put forth these members, or are they selected by the PM?
> 
> "What if a Canadian party launched an election campaign with a pledge to change the party system itself? Let's suppose for example a party proposed a change to begin the process. Say in the way cabinet itself works. There are currently 35 members of cabinet including the PM himself.
> 
> What if a party pledged to give the PM authority to appoint a cabinet, but it was limited to 24 ministers from the winning party (plus the PM) of the next election? And then make the PM honour bound to appoint six minsters from the party with the second most votes and four ministers from the party with the third most votes?
> 
> That would at least provide an awful lot more viewpoints and diversity in cabinet that it has ever had before, to get the change this country so desperately needs. It would also give the other two parties some semblance of accomplishment other than opposing every damn thing the government of the day wants to do.
> 
> I think it would have a dramatic effect on how parliament works, respect would improve between parties and who knows, we might even get a real answer to an inquiry during Question Period instead of the party line tradition of not answering any questions at all."
> 
> Food for thought. Kudos, mon ami.


Under the Westminister System, a Minister must be an elected member. Without getting into politics here in The Shang, I have always thought that Ministers should not be members but the best talent the country has to offer for the position and, like the U.S. system, these people are vetted by a joint selection committee. Too often when there is a majority government the one side is flooded with individuals who have no parliamentary experience....this is a gap which the system creates...and I can only think of one time where a PM ( Harper I think ) selected someone from across the aisle.


----------



## SINC

Sorry, but I agree that members of cabinet must be elected and a current MP. The actions of the unelected Clerk of the Privy Council Michael Wernick demonstrate why, as he has no responsibility to the people, only to the ruling party. I am suggesting that this suggested method of voluntarily instituting a new method of cabinet appointments, might just become either law or tradition in the decades ahead. I am convinced though that it would improve decorum and co-operation between parties rather than the constant infighting and bickering that currently rules the day.


----------



## Rps

SAP humour maybe.....

A visitor from Holland was chatting with his American friend and was jokingly explaining about the red, white, and blue in the Netherlands flag. “Our flag symbolizes our taxes,” he said.

"We get red when we talk about them, white when we see our tax bill, and Blue after we pay them.”

“That’s the same with us,” the American said, “only we see stars, too.”


----------



## eMacMan

Don your suggestion that the Liberals vote no-confidence in Trudeau is sorta sound. However it would mean the party would be going into an election with no leader. Not really a huge issue as the PM traditionally seems to take his marching orders from higher up on the food chain, so you really could insert anybody with virtually no change in the outcome.

More realistically the Liberals should stage a caucus revolt and probably delay the election a few months so Canadians can get better acquainted with his replacement.

As with Chretien the Liberals have a royal mess on their hands and no clear plan as to how it should be dealt with.

Just for the record when it comes to the various political parties I fall into the; "I don't like anybody very much" camp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> SAP humour maybe.....
> 
> A visitor from Holland was chatting with his American friend and was jokingly explaining about the red, white, and blue in the Netherlands flag. “Our flag symbolizes our taxes,” he said.
> 
> "We get red when we talk about them, white when we see our tax bill, and Blue after we pay them.”
> 
> “That’s the same with us,” the American said, “only we see stars, too.”


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Don your suggestion that the Liberals vote no-confidence in Trudeau is sorta sound. However it would mean the party would be going into an election with no leader. Not really a huge issue as the PM traditionally seems to take his marching orders from higher up on the food chain, so you really could insert anybody with virtually no change in the outcome.
> 
> More realistically the Liberals should stage a caucus revolt and probably delay the election a few months so Canadians can get better acquainted with his replacement.
> 
> As with Chretien the Liberals have a royal mess on their hands and no clear plan as to how it should be dealt with.
> 
> Just for the record when it comes to the various political parties I fall into the; "I don't like anybody very much" camp.


I am kind of the same way re parties Bob. Over the years, I have voted for each of the main three, given the circumstances of the day. 

As a footnote, Can an election be delayed now? I thought we had fixed terms by law now?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> I am kind of the same way re parties Bob. Over the years, I have voted for each of the main three, given the circumstances of the day.
> 
> As a footnote, Can an election be delayed now? I thought we had fixed terms by law now?


Not clear if it was ever codified. OTH since its just legislation, it would be easy enough for a majority government to repeal. Of course they could just fake a national emergency as a workaround, should the Governor General or Senate prove obstinate.

As to the various parties I have experience with both the Canadian and American medical systems and I will take Canada's every time. This puts me at serious loggerheads with all of the conmen, federal and provincial. 

OTOH I believe in fiscal responsibility and this makes me diametrically opposed to all of them. Particularly the NDP.

Ditto my dislike for creating wars simply to satisfy the puppet masters, as has been so prevalent soused of 49, and obediently followed by whomever happens to inhabit Ottawa at the time.


----------



## eMacMan

. to force next page


----------



## Dr.G.

I do like the idea of fixed terms. Got used to the first Tuesday of Nov. as the federal election date in the US. I dislike the notion that federal and provincial governments can plan election dates depending upon the current polls.

On a local note, the town of Lunenburg's municipal council has agreed to do away with plastic bags. I am a true believer in "bring your own".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I do like the idea of fixed terms. Got used to the first Tuesday of Nov. as the federal election date in the US. I dislike the notion that federal and provincial governments can plan election dates depending upon the current polls.
> 
> On a local note, the town of Lunenburg's municipal council has agreed to do away with plastic bags. I am a true believer in "bring your own".


Agreed. Ann and I have used our own bags for over a decade now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Agreed. Ann and I have used our own bags for over a decade now.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan, as per Elections Canada...Since May 2007, the Canada Elections Act provides for a general election to be held on a fixed date: the third Monday of October in the fourth calendar year following the previous general election. As the last election took place on October 19, 2015, the next fixed election date is October 21, 2019.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> eMacMan, as per Elections Canada...Since May 2007, the Canada Elections Act provides for a general election to be held on a fixed date: the third Monday of October in the fourth calendar year following the previous general election. As the last election took place on October 19, 2015, the next fixed election date is October 21, 2019.


:clap::clap::clap:

I love voting. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sounds of an old doxie having a bad dream. I came downstairs to calm her. Too early for coffee, however. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Ely too has dreams often where she lightly 'woofs' or more commonly pounds the floor wagging her tail while sound asleep.

Today on SAP the truth from the PM, a baby and a banana and pickled brussels sprouts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Ely too has dreams often where she lightly 'woofs' or more commonly pounds the floor wagging her tail while sound asleep.
> 
> Today on SAP the truth from the PM, a baby and a banana and pickled brussels sprouts.


Well, Gracie in her old age really cries out ................. and then looks at you with a "why did you wake me up?" stare when you try to comfort her. :love2:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A smile for you.

A young girl and her teacher are arguing about whether humans can be swallowed by whales. Her teacher says that it's impossible for whales to swallow humans because whales have small throats. 
The little girl says, "How can this be? Jonah got swallowed by a whale." 
The teacher says, "That's not even a true story." 
The girl says,"When I go to heaven, I'll ask him." 
The teacher says, "What if Jonah didn't go to heaven?" 
The girl says, "Then you ask him."

Sunny today but cold for here. Really getting p**t off at my iPad today. Finished quite a long post to a thread, hit enter and poof it disappeared....been through this before and tried the recovery method but no avail....so taking Don’s advice....I’ll read with my iPad and post with my MBA.......


----------



## SINC

Yep that will make your like easier. It did for me. 😉

As an aside it also made me stop using my iPad altogether as I want to post a response as soon as I read a thread. Only other option is to make a list and then use the laptop to hunt for the thread to get it right and that is jjst plain silly. Consequently, I wasted $450 on a machine I no longer even use. The grandkids now use it to play games when they are here, but even that fails as the battery need to be recharged a couple of hours before they can use it. It depletes from sitting unused and forgotten for weeks at a time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A smile for you.
> 
> A young girl and her teacher are arguing about whether humans can be swallowed by whales. Her teacher says that it's impossible for whales to swallow humans because whales have small throats.
> The little girl says, "How can this be? Jonah got swallowed by a whale."
> The teacher says, "That's not even a true story."
> The girl says,"When I go to heaven, I'll ask him."
> The teacher says, "What if Jonah didn't go to heaven?"
> The girl says, "Then you ask him."
> 
> Sunny today but cold for here. Really getting p**t off at my iPad today. Finished quite a long post to a thread, hit enter and poof it disappeared....been through this before and tried the recovery method but no avail....so taking Don’s advice....I’ll read with my iPad and post with my MBA.......


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> On a local note, the town of Lunenburg's municipal council has agreed to do away with plastic bags. I am a true believer in "bring your own".



My family and all our children have been using the "bring your own" method for years and I grew up with my family using the large canvas bags my father had made up at the local canvas store.

I cannot understand the mentality of doing away with plastic bags when they can and do get used for so many useful things and are so easily returned if you end up with too many.

I guess they have to make legislation and rules for the idiots.

As for those making the rules and laws, maybe they should do some reading and they could at least start here:
*Plastic bag bans are actually terrible for the environment and make us sicker*
https://business.financialpost.com/...rible-for-the-environment-and-makes-us-sicker



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Really getting p**t off at my iPad today. Finished quite a long post to a thread, hit enter and poof it disappeared....been through this before and tried the recovery method but no avail....so taking Don’s advice....I’ll read with my iPad and post with my MBA.......



Even with MacOS the same problem can happen and has done so too many times for me.

What we need is the "Auto Save" implemented that a lot of other sites using vBulletin use successfully.

Maybe I should post this for the Admin to read and ponder.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My family and all our children have been using the "bring your own" method for years and I grew up with my family using the large canvas bags my father had made up at the local canvas store.
> 
> I cannot understand the mentality of doing away with plastic bags when they can and do get used for so many useful things and are so easily returned if you end up with too many.
> 
> I guess they have to make legislation and rules for the idiots.
> 
> As for those making the rules and laws, maybe they should do some reading and they could at least start here:
> *Plastic bag bans are actually terrible for the environment and make us sicker*
> https://business.financialpost.com/...rible-for-the-environment-and-makes-us-sicker
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Actually, most people use canvas/cloth bags when shopping. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a talking gargoyle at the Denver airport is one entertaining and witty guy in our video, a barber shop with a second look sign and Tesla's New 'Dog Mode' Will Keep Your Pup Cool While You're Out Of The Car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some freshly brewed coffee ............... and some snow removal help for Don in SA. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Getting warmer here today. While not all of the snow is gone it will be by Sunday as the temps approach 50F........yah! I think I here my BBQ calling me...

Hoping to finish my taxes by next week, then a few appointments and hopefully off to Georgia after Spring Break down there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Getting warmer here today. While not all of the snow is gone it will be by Sunday as the temps approach 50F........yah! I think I here my BBQ calling me...
> 
> Hoping to finish my taxes by next week, then a few appointments and hopefully off to Georgia after Spring Break down there.


Morning, Rp. Good to hear about your snow being gone, your taxes being done and your trip to sunny GA. Bon voyage, mon ami. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"For the record, I as the only employee of my website, mybirdie.ca have been doing this daily since June 1 of 2008. That's over 3,800 consecutive days folks. Every. Single. Day. That will soon be a total of 11 years without ever missing a single issue and have averaged over 300,000 reader visits a year for a total of over three million since 2008." Kudos to you, Don.:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> "For the record, I as the only employee of my website, mybirdie.ca have been doing this daily since June 1 of 2008. That's over 3,800 consecutive days folks. Every. Single. Day. That will soon be a total of 11 years without ever missing a single issue and have averaged over 300,000 reader visits a year for a total of over three million since 2008." Kudos to you, Don.:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:



+2!!!

That is quite an amazing accomplishment. Congratulations Don!!! :clap: :clap:


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +2!!!
> 
> That is quite an amazing accomplishment. Congratulations Don!!! :clap: :clap:
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, he has put together an amazing streak.


----------



## SINC

Aw, weren't nuttin' guys. 

Some days one needs a commitment in life to carry on. Never did I imagine in my wildest dreams that I might accomplish such a thing.

Still don't.

But hey, once ya start, it becomes very difficult to break the streak. I know one day it will happen and that is likely the day I will admit defeat and shut it all down. Until then, I shall carry on.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Aw, weren't nuttin' guys.
> 
> Some days one needs a commitment in life to carry on. Never did I imagine in my wildest dreams that I might accomplish such a thing.
> 
> Still don't.
> 
> But hey, once ya start, it becomes very difficult to break the streak. I know one day it will happen and that is likely the day I will admit defeat and shut it all down. Until then, I shall carry on.


"Aw, weren't nuttin' guys. " Well, we think that it is SOMETHING. Kudos, mon ami, on a great personal accomplishment.

Now, if only you would have a doxie only section in a slow news SAP day, then that would be historic. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> But hey, once ya start, it becomes very difficult to break the streak. _*I know one day it will happen and that is likely the day I will admit defeat*_ and shut it all down. Until then, I shall carry on.



Don, I really can't see how you could call such a day as any sort of _*defeat*_!!! No way!!

Maybe finally just the start of another retirement period day when you can truly retire. You sure will have deserved it!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Don, I really can't see how you could call such a day as any sort of _*defeat*_!!! No way!!
> 
> Maybe finally just the start of another retirement period day when you can truly retire. You sure will have deserved it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Very true, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some freshly brewed coffee is ready when you are ready/willing/able to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cactus sunset, it's time for Trudeau, a foot tapping tune to start your day and a naked girl in a taxi.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a cactus sunset, it's time for Trudeau, a foot tapping tune to start your day and a naked girl in a taxi.


Don, don't forget the Train Vs. Minivan! clip.   XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, don't forget the Train Vs. Minivan! clip.   XX)


Morning Marc, that minivan sure lost the battle, did it not?


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,
I found the article on the Tokyo firebombing raids of particular interest. My uncle was the chief gunnery officer on the flagship B-29. He never talked about it until a couple of years before his death, but his account is somewhat at odds with the official narrative. I believe he said there were five different Tokyo raids over a short period of time. They either dropped pamphlets or firebombs, the crews never knew which until they started the bombing runs. They did not come in at 5000 feet, they came in just above tree top level. A rather daring tactic that made them almost immune from ground fire. The planes were loaded to maximum capacity and as they made their bombing run they struggled to gain a few hundred feet so they could safely drop their payloads. 

The experience was particularly traumatic for my uncle as the generals bomber would fly over the city after the raid to take photos, giving my uncle a birds eye view of human torches. It played a large part in his decision to become a minister and led to his anti-war activism during the Vietnam era.

There were similar raids on another 59(?) Japanese cities. My uncle was spared having to be a part of these raids as General LeMay decided there was no need for any but the tail gunners and the other gunners and their ammo were replaced with an extra 1000 pounds of fire-bombs.

Official estimates put the loss of civilian life in these raids at around 1,000,000 but my Uncle felt that number might be low by at least factor of 10.


----------



## SINC

Well Bob, every so often I screw up and provide something of interest to readers. Seems like this was your day.


----------



## Rps

A smile for you......maybe SAP worthy...


----------



## SINC

Perfect for SAP, thanks Rp.


----------



## SINC

After getting another 20 cm of snow again yesterday, I sure hope there is no more coming. I don't know where the hell we would put much more.


----------



## Rps

Don when I lived in Bowmanville we had many winters like that....I can remember many where the piles of snow by my driveway were so high with snow I couldn’t lift new fallen snow over the top of it.......I had to walk shovel by shovel to find a place to dump it...not even my blower could arch it over......don’t miss those days. I’m thinking Marc won the snow dump contest in St. John’s though....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that minivan sure lost the battle, did it not?


Demolished. Still, it was not a fair fight.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don when I lived in Bowmanville we had many winters like that....I can remember many where the piles of snow by my driveway were so high with snow I couldn’t lift new fallen snow over the top of it.......I had to walk shovel by shovel to find a place to dump it...not even my blower could arch it over......don’t miss those days. I’m thinking Marc won the snow dump contest in St. John’s though....


No argument there Rp, Marc won hands down in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hey Don,
> I found the article on the Tokyo firebombing raids of particular interest. My uncle was the chief gunnery officer on the flagship B-29. He never talked about it until a couple of years before his death, but his account is somewhat at odds with the official narrative. I believe he said there were five different Tokyo raids over a short period of time. They either dropped pamphlets or firebombs, the crews never knew which until they started the bombing runs. They did not come in at 5000 feet, they came in just above tree top level. A rather daring tactic that made them almost immune from ground fire. The planes were loaded to maximum capacity and as they made their bombing run they struggled to gain a few hundred feet so they could safely drop their payloads.
> 
> The experience was particularly traumatic for my uncle as the generals bomber would fly over the city after the raid to take photos, giving my uncle a birds eye view of human torches. It played a large part in his decision to become a minister and led to his anti-war activism during the Vietnam era.
> 
> There were similar raids on another 59(?) Japanese cities. My uncle was spared having to be a part of these raids as General LeMay decided there was no need for any but the tail gunners and the other gunners and their ammo were replaced with an extra 1000 pounds of fire-bombs.
> 
> Official estimates put the loss of civilian life in these raids at around 1,000,000 but my Uncle felt that number might be low by at least factor of 10.



Rp, I read through the whole article about those raids as well. When I was a boy, I met someone who was part of the raid on Tokyo, known as The Doolittle Raid. "It demonstrated that the Japanese mainland was vulnerable to American air attack, served as retaliation for the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor, and provided an important boost to American morale. " 

I also found the article about Bobby Fisher interesting as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don when I lived in Bowmanville we had many winters like that....I can remember many where the piles of snow by my driveway were so high with snow I couldn’t lift new fallen snow over the top of it.......I had to walk shovel by shovel to find a place to dump it...not even my blower could arch it over......don’t miss those days. I’m thinking Marc won the snow dump contest in St. John’s though....


Sadly, all too true, Rp. What Don has now is what we would have by mid-January ........... with the worst to come by mid-March. Then, we would get freezing rain and snow flurries until early May.I do not miss those months of snow shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another quiet day here in The Shang. Don, any early Whatzit pics to post to give everyone a fair chance?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Another quiet day here in The Shang. Don, any early Whatzit pics to post to give everyone a fair chance?




Gheese Marc, you're already an hour or more ahead of most other SAP readers, and even an extra hour earlier this Sunday.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gheese Marc, you're already an hour or more ahead of most other SAP readers, and even an extra hour earlier this Sunday.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::lmao: True. So, if Don posts it now, everyone has a chance. Still, I shall restrain from posting an answer unless it is obvious. Paix, mon ami.

For the record, I hate these changes in time twice a year.


----------



## pm-r

> For the record, I hate these changes in time twice a year.


You are not alone Marc!!!

And the resentment Is graining momentum out West here with California leading the way with Oregon not far behind followed by Washington and even BC is beginning to make murmurs with comments from our Premier and others suggesting that the whole time change thing be dropped in the near future.

I wouldn't be surprised to see Alaska and the Yukon joined in as well with the same opinions.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao: True. So, if Don posts it now, everyone has a chance. Still, I shall restrain from posting an answer unless it is obvious. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> For the record, I hate these changes in time twice a year.


Sure, why not, here you go. And yeah, I hate time change too. I have already changed all my clocks so that part is done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great minds think alike, Don. I won't change our clocks until just after dawn tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitc...Ao4wBMmTsUWaPBSO1dRisknfs3LL4Y_cePOJvXbPWUYyc


----------



## Rps

A timely event...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A timely event...
> 
> View attachment 89132


Good one, Rp. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday coffee and SAP. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> A timely event...
> ...




:lmao: 



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a time change reminder, George Carlin on soft language and parking for green vehicles. Oh, and the Whatzit? too.


----------



## Rps

I didn’t know Cabala was into vaping.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I didn’t know Cabala was into vaping.......




The Shangri-la is a drug-free establishment, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help you get going today.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I didn’t know Cabala was into vaping.......


Morning gents, a Whatzit? hint: It has nothing to do with vaping nor could it be any further away from vaping. Think hunting.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, a Whatzit? hint: It has nothing to do with vaping nor could it be any further away from vaping. Think hunting.


Good to know, Don. I liked the speculation someone made on SAP. Seems to make sense.


----------



## SINC

So far, no one is even close to identifying the real purpose of this tool.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning gents, a Whatzit? hint: It has nothing to do with vaping nor could it be any further away from vaping. Think hunting.



Thinking, thinking, thinking... but I don't do I know very little about Hunting.

But some thoughts that came to mind:
- Some sort of animal caller on steroids the way it is made???
- A type of fast loader canister for holding ammo like BBs ???
- a nagging thing that my brain just can't think of... 

But why does it look so familiar to some of my little LED flashlights, but with the addition of the small tube at one end??? Comparison photos:

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So far, no one is even close to identifying the real purpose of this tool.


A strange looking bird dog caller for a duck retriever?


----------



## pm-r

> Thinking, thinking, thinking... but I don't do I know very little about Hunting.



Ahhhh... I think I got it, and now I shall have to re-type my post with my answer that I just finished accidentally deleting!!! Where in Hell is that "auto-save" I told should exist??? 

Anyway, I think that today's Whatizit? is a _*LED Bore Light*_, a small type of LED flashlight for inspecting hard-to-see areas in a gun and to help check the condition of the chamber, bore or receiver etc. Sort of like bending a small flashlight's beam around corners.

Now to hopefully post this successfully this time and give my brain a rest. And now I'm sure I know why it looked so much like my small LED flashlights, but with the small additional modification to bend the light beam.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Well done Patrick. Right you are. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ahhhh... I think I got it, and now I shall have to re-type my post with my answer that I just finished accidentally deleting!!! Where in Hell is that "auto-save" I told should exist???
> 
> Anyway, I think that today's Whatizit? is a _*LED Bore Light*_, a small type of LED flashlight for inspecting hard-to-see areas in a gun and to help check the condition of the chamber, bore or receiver etc. Sort of like bending a small flashlight's beam around corners.
> 
> Now to hopefully post this successfully this time and give my brain a rest. And now I'm sure I know why it looked so much like my small LED flashlights, but with the small additional modification to bend the light beam.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


An excellent speculation, Patrick. :clap::clap::clap:

https://www.cabelas.ca/product/117410

Real Avid Magnetic Bore Light


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> An excellent speculation, Patrick. :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> https://www.cabelas.ca/product/117410
> 
> Real Avid Magnetic



Thanks Marc, and it seems odd that I have just such a long flexible metal neck flashlight on my desk, not LED unfortunately, and very similar to that shown in your URL But I never knew it was called or known as a _*Bore Light*_. 

It was a gift from my Aunt who always liked to give various types of flashlights as presents and I found it very handy over the years, but it was never used to help look down any barrel or rifle chamber etc. 

I see that even Canadian Tire sells one similar to the original Whatizit version:
https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/remington-bore-light-0759059p.html

All handy at times.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Patrick. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtR...Q4bCaf6VFsJq-lWYOKyvgvKd2NinzdOuZMLl_v4lYrY5U

An interesting doxie video clip.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtR...Q4bCaf6VFsJq-lWYOKyvgvKd2NinzdOuZMLl_v4lYrY5U
> 
> An interesting doxie video clip.




One would definitely get the impression that you are somehow interested in the doxie breed, at least just a little bit Marc!!! ;D

Actually, that was quite interesting. Thanks.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> One would definitely get the impression that you are somehow interested in the doxie breed, at least just a little bit Marc!!! ;D
> 
> Actually, that was quite interesting. Thanks.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true, Patrick. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you're up early! 

Today on SAP a dog and a watermelon, a tour of highways in China in our video, another Turdeau release and Daylight Saving Time Is Not the Enemy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you're up early!
> 
> Today on SAP a dog and a watermelon, a tour of highways in China in our video, another Turdeau release and Daylight Saving Time Is Not the Enemy.


Yes, there were strong winds that were pounding against the house and it woke me up. Got the doxies fed and let out before the heavy rain started.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## SINC

Other than feeling a wee bit snowbound, just fine thanks Marc. I am due for my three-month checkup at the doc's this week so we shall see. The ultrasound I had done three months ago confirmed my liver was in good shape, but it did show a dark spot on my left kidney. For now the doc and a specialist think it is fat tissue, but they want me to have another ultrasound in three months time to confim that is all it is. If there is any change in the spot in June, they would be concerned.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Other than feeling a wee bit snowbound, just fine thanks Marc. I am due for my three-month checkup at the doc's this week so we shall see. The ultrasound I had done three months ago confirmed my liver was in good shape, but it did show a dark spot on my left kidney. For now the doc and a specialist think it is fat tissue, but they want me to have another ultrasound in three months time to confim that is all it is. If there is any change in the spot in June, they would be concerned.


Maybe the milder temps this week and the sunshine will take away some of that snow Bonne chance, mon ami, on your tests.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang. Maybe we need someone to tweet about the empty Café Chez Marc as was done in the attachment Don made in the Websites of Interest thread? We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> The ultrasound I had done three months ago confirmed my liver was in good shape, but it did show a dark spot on my left kidney.



Let's hope everything is okay, as that is where all my internal problems started when they were checking the ultrasound results of my kidney and liver, they discovered my pelvic aorta was WAAAAY OVER SIZE and ready to burst.

They did the first surgery that had a few mishaps in 2013 and 4 1/2 Weeks in hospital, and then they had to redo part of the surgery again in 2017 and another 3 1/2 weeks in hospital. 

My feet and legs are still grossly swollen and I can barely walk without the help of a four-wheel walker. It's also doubtful that anything will improve unfortunately.

Either experience, I'm sure you would like to avoid, and I hope things stay normal for you.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Yes Patrick, I sure hope so too. Sorry to hear of your issues.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yes Patrick, I sure hope so too. Sorry to hear of your issues.


I agree as well. Hope things go well for both. While I know tests are the “penny vs pound” I’m still anxious about them.


----------



## pm-r

> I agree as well. Hope things go well for both. While I know tests are the “penny vs pound” I’m still anxious about them.



I'm not at all familiar with that expression, but I was told that I should be very thankful, which I am, that they discovered the excessively enlarged abdominal aorta.

I was also informed that if it happened to rupture, one has about 20 minutes maximum to get to the hospital where they can attempt some remedial surgery to slow the flow of blood but there is only about 3% success rate. Not good!!

Anyway, I should be in pretty good shape for that area now as they replaced the damaged part of the Pelvic aorta with a length of Dacron tubing and some coupling devices, plus a bunch of stitches which have probably disappeared by now.

Yep, one's health is so vital.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Let's hope everything is okay, as that is where all my internal problems started when they were checking the ultrasound results of my kidney and liver, they discovered my pelvic aorta was WAAAAY OVER SIZE and ready to burst.
> 
> They did the first surgery that had a few mishaps in 2013 and 4 1/2 Weeks in hospital, and then they had to redo part of the surgery again in 2017 and another 3 1/2 weeks in hospital.
> 
> My feet and legs are still grossly swollen and I can barely walk without the help of a four-wheel walker. It's also doubtful that anything will improve unfortunately.
> 
> Either experience, I'm sure you would like to avoid, and I hope things stay normal for you.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





SINC said:


> Yes Patrick, I sure hope so too. Sorry to hear of your issues.


Yes, sorry to hear about your current situation. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I guess the bottom line for me is that death is inevitable and all one can hope is that it is swift and painless. After 3/4 of a century on this old rock, I do not fear it, nor do I seek any special treatment. As my will reads, please just keep me comfortable, let me go and use whatever useful parts anyone needs to continue or better their life.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a guy shaving his privates, a frolicking fox and a mirror gag in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess the bottom line for me is that death is inevitable and all one can hope is that it is swift and painless. After 3/4 of a century on this old rock, I do not fear it, nor do I seek any special treatment. As my will reads, please just keep me comfortable, let me go and use whatever useful parts anyone needs to continue or better their life.


So true, mon ami. Sadly, many of us have problems with different parts of our body which make donation of these organs problematic. 

"I Have a Rendezvous with Death
Alan Seeger, 1888 - 1916

I have a rendezvous with Death 
At some disputed barricade, 
When Spring comes back with rustling shade 
And apple-blossoms fill the air— 
I have a rendezvous with Death
When Spring brings back blue days and fair. 

It may be he shall take my hand 
And lead me into his dark land 
And close my eyes and quench my breath— 
It may be I shall pass him still.
I have a rendezvous with Death 
On some scarred slope of battered hill, 
When Spring comes round again this year 
And the first meadow-flowers appear. 

God knows ’twere better to be deep 
Pillowed in silk and scented down, 
Where love throbs out in blissful sleep, 
Pulse nigh to pulse, and breath to breath, 
Where hushed awakenings are dear... 
But I’ve a rendezvous with Death
At midnight in some flaming town, 
When Spring trips north again this year, 
And I to my pledged word am true, 
I shall not fail that rendezvous."

After joining the French Foreign Legion in 1914, Seeger was killed in action in northern France on July 4, 1916. He wrote this poem shortly before he was killed in action.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another slow day here in The Shang. We are either going to have to give away free coffee .................. or Don will need to post a daily Whatzit pic to keep people flocking to this site. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some free OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at the new attorney general, wild hogs captured and the earth is cooling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. Busy day ahead for us as we have a lot of appointments and errands to do today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee. Busy day ahead for us as we have a lot of appointments and errands to do today.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Got Ann's new glasses fitted, then off to my doc for three-month checkup which was fine, Lipitor lowered for another three months and doc thinks I can come off it altogether by July. He congratulated me as he says the only way that can happen is if I followed my diet closely for the past 19 years, which I did.

That blew away the morning, so the important errand come this afternoon, 'cause you see, my beer fridge is empty and in desperate need of filling so, all the stops are out til I get that catastrophy addressed.


----------



## pm-r

> That blew away the morning, so the important errand come this afternoon, 'cause you see, my beer fridge is empty and in desperate need of filling so, all the stops are out til I get that catastrophy addressed.



Good heavens... definitely get your priorities in order and completed before doing anything else... otherise you could be faced with a serious emergency!!!

PS: Congratulations on your Lipitor lowering dosage. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got Ann's new glasses fitted, then off to my doc for three-month checkup which was fine, Lipitor lowered for another three months and doc thinks I can come off it altogether by July. He congratulated me as he says the only way that can happen is if I followed my diet closely for the past 19 years, which I did.
> 
> That blew away the morning, so the important errand come this afternoon, 'cause you see, my beer fridge is empty and in desperate need of filling so, all the stops are out til I get that catastrophy addressed.


Do you find Lipitor causes you muscle pain?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Do you find Lipitor causes you muscle pain?



I'll also be interested in the reply to this question, even if it doesn't happen for a few more months.

But I don't know if there's anything I can do about it, regardless of answer.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Do you find Lipitor causes you muscle pain?





pm-r said:


> I'll also be interested in the reply to this question, even if it doesn't happen for a few more months.
> 
> But I don't know if there's anything I can do about it, regardless of answer.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I was originally on 20 mg once daily of Lipitor and I began to suffer more and more cramps in my calves almost nightly. Excruciating pain, when they hit, was common.

I asked my doc if it could be the Lipitor and he agreed it may well be and reduced the dose by half to 10 mg once daily. That was two years back.

Three months back I complained of severe cramps in my toes and the doc told me my cholesterol levels were so low he could cut the dose to 5 mg and I have been on that for three months now.

If my next blood work confirms my level is OK, he is willing to take me off entirely.

So the final result is yet to come, but we shall see.

One thing I know for sure is that Lipitor causes severe and unnecessary muscle pain to some, or at least me.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll also be interested in the reply to this question, even if it doesn't happen for a few more months.
> 
> But I don't know if there's anything I can do about it, regardless of answer.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I found that Lipitor made my muscles ache. So, I asked my doctor to take me off those meds and he agreed. Have not had the aches since that time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I was originally on 20 mg once daily of Lipitor and I began to suffer more and more cramps in my calves almost nightly. Excruciating pain, when they hit, was common.
> 
> I asked my doc if it could be the Lipitor and he agreed it may well be and reduced the dose by half to 10 mg once daily. That was two years back.
> 
> Three months back I complained of severe cramps in my toes and the doc told me my cholesterol levels were so low he could cut the dose to 5 mg and I have been on that for three months now.
> 
> If my next blood work confirms my level is OK, he is willing to take me off entirely.
> 
> So the final result is yet to come, but we shall see.
> 
> One thing I know for sure is that Lipitor causes severe and unnecessary muscle pain to some, or at least me.


Interesting. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a chicken on a swing, a big dog helps out a small dog in the snow in our video and about those seat warmers.


----------



## Rps

And now a Public Service Announcement


----------



## Rps

Now this looks like fun.....

https://windsorstar.com/news/local-news/roar-dinosaurs-come-to-life-at-devonshire-mall


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a chicken on a swing, a big dog helps out a small dog in the snow in our video and about those seat warmers.


An interesting video clip, Don. Molly does that for our three doxies when the snow nears a foot in depth. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And now a Public Service Announcement
> 
> View attachment 89200


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Much like wine must be a fruit. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now this looks like fun.....
> 
> https://windsorstar.com/news/local-news/roar-dinosaurs-come-to-life-at-devonshire-mall


:clap::clap: That would be quite interesting.


----------



## Rps

One for the grammar instructor in all of us.....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Much like wine must be a fruit. :lmao:



:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Much like wine must be a fruit. :lmao:


I have always considered beer a grain and therefore fibre.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I have always considered beer a grain and therefore fibre.



Well I have to admit it certainly acts that way on the bladder!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> One for the grammar instructor in all of us.....
> 
> View attachment 89202


Cute. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have always considered beer a grain and therefore fibre.





pm-r said:


> Well I have to admit it certainly acts that way on the bladder!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps

Just love Windsor weather. Currently it is 14c here but we have a severe thunderstorm warning coming within the hour with winds running at 101 mph....that’s right 101mph and tornado warnings. It appear to be moving NE so we are hoping to not be in the eye of the thing....expecting power to go so might be a strange night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just love Windsor weather. Currently it is 14c here but we have a severe thunderstorm warning coming within the hour with winds running at 101 mph....that’s right 101mph and tornado warnings. It appear to be moving NE so we are hoping to not be in the eye of the thing....expecting power to go so might be a strange night.


Wow!!!! Good luck keeping your power. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Forgot to mention that there will be free pie and coffee today. Enjoy. Happy Pi day.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Forgot to mention that there will be free pie and coffee today. Enjoy. Happy Pi day.



Wow!!! Is there some *special occasion to mark* that I didn't know about??? No pun intended!!

Any pie is always welcome anytime.

How about some Lobster Pie and then finishing with some deep apple Pie. Both NS specalities I believe!! ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow!!! Is there some *special occasion to mark* that I didn't know about??? No pun intended!!
> 
> Any pie is always welcome anytime.
> 
> How about some Lobster Pie and then finishing with some deep apple Pie. Both NS specalities I believe!! ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Deep dish apple pie is fine .................... lobster pie XX)XX)XX)

The special occasion is today ......... Pi day as in 3.14 ................. get it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Deep dish apple pie is fine .................... lobster pie XX)XX)XX)
> 
> The special occasion is today ......... Pi day as in 3.14 ................. get it?




Thanks Marc, Happy belated *π* Day!!

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, hummingbirds, bottle tricks and what people think about politics.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, Happy belated *π* Day!!
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee and post-Pi Day pies?

Thanks for this, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Well we dodged a bullet last night. Lots of rain, thunder and wind but nothing obvious. Will check the roof today but the fence took a bit of a hit. Across the river there were some tornados but nothing crossed the river so that’s good. 

Waiting the season opener.....ahhhhhh Spring.


----------



## Rps

From the news today...

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/tornado-michigan-1.5058029


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, Happy belated *π* Day!!
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone care for some TGIF coffee and post-Pi Day pies?
> 
> Thanks for this, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.



Personally, I almost missed the pi day date connection as I prefer to use the Day/Month numerical order.

But then again, I have no idea what the 14 month would be!!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Never really been a cat lover.....but.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Well we dodged a bullet last night. Lots of rain, thunder and wind but nothing obvious. Will check the roof today but the fence took a bit of a hit. Across the river there were some tornados but nothing crossed the river so that’s good.
> 
> Waiting the season opener.....ahhhhhh Spring.


Good to hear, Rp. 

yes, won't be long now for baseball to start anew.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> From the news today...
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/tornado-michigan-1.5058029


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP we've been eating pineapple wrong all along, an image that gets worse the longer you look at it and our video features the perfect cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP we've been eating pineapple wrong all along, an image that gets worse the longer you look at it and our video features the perfect cup of coffee.


Morning, Don. An interesting clip about making the perfect campfire coffee.

I told her, "Sure it does, now I can see the numbers". :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Not campfire coffee, but some freshly brewed indoor coffee is now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Don I’m thinking SAP maybe.....

https://youtu.be/NBvysuewIOs


----------



## SINC

You're thinking right Rp, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don I’m thinking SAP maybe.....
> 
> https://youtu.be/NBvysuewIOs


True road rage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, any advance Whatzit pics to make it fair for those in other time zones?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, any advance Whatzit pics to make it fair for those in other time zones?


Dang, was so busy today didn't see this til just now and am on my phone so cannot do via phone. Sorry.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a whatzit? that may prove tough, a surprise doing a mirror backflip and the World's First Flying Car in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dang, was so busy today didn't see this til just now and am on my phone so cannot do via phone. Sorry.


 Still, it is a tough one to guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday coffee is now brewing .................. and it is NOT green. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Still, it is a tough one to guess.


I will try and remember to post the Whatzit? here each Saturday to solve the time zone difference. If I forget, please remind me.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A little cold here but sunny. And, not as wet when you consider the rain from the storms. As for the Whatzit, haven’t a clue. It looks like some form of hook....like one you’d see over a campfire holding a pot......


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will try and remember to post the Whatzit? here each Saturday to solve the time zone difference. If I forget, please remind me.


Will do. That way, folks in every time zone have a chance to figure out the picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy St. Patrick's Day to one and all.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, _today on SAP a whatzit_? that may prove tough, a surprise doing a mirror backflip and the World's First Flying Car in our video.



I'd say today's whatzit?, that is actually shown upside down for the way it would normally be used, would be a Purse Hook , and specifically a Minou Purse hook, Minou actually representing the name of the cat.

I'd bet that they would be used more as a plant hanger etc. these days. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'd say today's whatzit?, that is actually shown upside down for the way it would normally be used, would be a Purse Hook , and specifically a Minou Purse hook, Minou actually representing the name of the cat.
> 
> I'd bet that they would be used more as a plant hanger etc. these days.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


And I would say you are right along with an Edmonton reader today. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And I would say you are right along with an Edmonton reader today. :clap:



Ahhh, so they needed the _help of cousin Lorna in the UK_ 

I guess I should be sending any SAP whatzit answer directly to you or SAP via e-mail.

I don't know why I haven't been doing that.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Ahhh, so they needed the _help of cousin Lorna in the UK_
> 
> I guess I should be sending any SAP whatzit answer directly to you or SAP via e-mail.
> 
> I don't know why I haven't been doing that.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yep, that is the quickest way.

plmnice at mac dot com works best for SAP.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a close call for a pedestrian, A Brief History of Grand Canyon National Park in our video and Betcha Didn’t Know!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a close call for a pedestrian, A Brief History of Grand Canyon National Park in our video and Betcha Didn’t Know!


Don, that was a very education clip re the Grand Canyon. I have been there twice and still learned many new things about the past history of the canyon. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some post-St. Patrick's day Irish scones and oat cakes are here for you to enjoy with your morning coffee.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that was a very education clip re the Grand Canyon. I have been there twice and still learned many new things about the past history of the canyon. Merci.


I guess you could say the Grand Canyon has become “entrenched” in American culture.


----------



## Rps

Forgive the political joke but I thought I just had to share....


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

How is everyone? Who's around? What's new? Where are the Doxies? 

Kim


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> 
> How is everyone? Who's around? What's new? Where are the Doxies?
> 
> Kim


Hi Kim, how are things? What have you been up to, it’s been awhile?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, how are things? What have you been up to, it’s been awhile?


Hello Rp, 
Things are good now for me, mostly because I am re-retired from the corporate world. Feels good, but a little strange because it's not easy to turn my brain off from working business issues. (Example: I have BNN on, watching the market/news which is typical, but my brain keeps mapping things to note, possible business actions/strategies to execute.....then I remember....nooo, I don't need to do that...) 

What's new with you? What have you been up to lately? I see your keen wit is still in full force. Awesome.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, I can relate. When I retired from GM I began teaching ....when I retired from teaching I, too, have had trouble shutting the little grey cells off. It took me a while to ease onto the retirement mind set. So I began picking up my banjo again and now have moved to the uke. We have a Uke Circle here in Windsor and we have been going to that. It is a mix of learning the uke and performing. I’ve been working on a few songs to “perform”. It’s been a very long time since I have played in public so......good or bad....it’s a form of growth.

Other than that it’s been looking after my wife and trying to stay healthy. You? Still a foodie?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I can relate. When I retired from GM I began teaching ....when I retired from teaching I, too, have had trouble shutting the little grey cells off. It took me a while to ease onto the retirement mind set. So I began picking up my banjo again and now have moved to the uke. We have a Uke Circle here in Windsor and we have been going to that. It is a mix of learning the uke and performing. I’ve been working on a few songs to “perform”. It’s been a very long time since I have played in public so......good or bad....it’s a form of growth.
> 
> Other than that it’s been looking after my wife and trying to stay healthy. You? Still a foodie?


How is your wife doing Rp? I do remember that years ago she had some struggles with mobility. 

I do recall that you are also a musician. That's great. The banjo is a difficult instrument to play. 

I plan to pick my guitar up again, but the piano will have to stay on the floor for now. 

IMO, the all time best venues to perform are senior care homes - they make the best audiences ever - they are appreciative, forgiving and always happy to see any performers.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> 
> How is everyone? Who's around? What's new? _*Where are the Doxies*_?
> 
> Kim




Pleeeeease don't ask about the doxies here!!!! Please... oh please...  


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess you could say the Grand Canyon has become “entrenched” in American culture.


Good one. Still, it took my breath away when I first looked out over the South Rim.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> 
> How is everyone? Who's around? What's new? Where are the Doxies?
> 
> Kim


Afternoon, Kim. So good to see you back once again.

We have three doxies with us still here in Lunenburg, NS, and Molly, the Glen of Imaal terrier is down in Florida with her co-owner to get her AKC championship points.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Rp,
> Things are good now for me, mostly because I am re-retired from the corporate world. Feels good, but a little strange because it's not easy to turn my brain off from working business issues. (Example: I have BNN on, watching the market/news which is typical, but my brain keeps mapping things to note, possible business actions/strategies to execute.....then I remember....nooo, I don't need to do that...)
> 
> What's new with you? What have you been up to lately? I see your keen wit is still in full force. Awesome.





Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I can relate. When I retired from GM I began teaching ....when I retired from teaching I, too, have had trouble shutting the little grey cells off. It took me a while to ease onto the retirement mind set. So I began picking up my banjo again and now have moved to the uke. We have a Uke Circle here in Windsor and we have been going to that. It is a mix of learning the uke and performing. I’ve been working on a few songs to “perform”. It’s been a very long time since I have played in public so......good or bad....it’s a form of growth.
> 
> Other than that it’s been looking after my wife and trying to stay healthy. You? Still a foodie?


I can relate to these retirement thoughts/feelings, as I had nothing to teach this semester ................ the first time in 42 years that I was not teaching something for Memorial Univ. Still, I have applied to teach two online grad courses in the Spring semester, and will know if I am successful tomorrow afternoon. Wish me luck. I miss teaching.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Pleeeeease don't ask about the doxies here!!!! Please... oh please...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I have an early morning appointment. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a chemistry lesson, a rich crow and an Irish whiskey farewell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chemistry lesson = :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

We've got a doubleheader of astronomical action Wednesday. The spring equinox, which marks the beginning of spring, along with the final "supermoon" of the year. 

Both will occur on Wednesday: The equinox at 6:58 p.m. ADT and the full moon/supermoon less than four hours later at 10:43 p.m. ADT

To celebrate, we have free pizza for one and all at the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, Tovah is doing okay, thanks for asking. She’s had a couple of rough patches but we are working through them. Hoping the warmer weather will help.

And yes, the banjo is a weird instrument...especially the playing styles ( flat picking, 3 finger, and claw hammer ) each can be a hassle to learn. As I played guitar for a number of years I play more like a guitarist than a banjo player.....fun though.

What has my interest lately is my banjouke. It is a ukulele bu8lt like a banjo....very small...but kind of fun to play. And, very easy to carry around. In upper post I indicated I joined a Uke Circle here in Windsor. That’s fun. I posted a picture of my little blue beauty for you..


----------



## Rps

Marc, hope th8ngs go the way you wish with the courses. I still get the pang to work in a classroom but then I roll over in bed, sleep another hour and it seems to go away........


----------



## Rps

What could be better than free pizza...........oh I know, free Windsor Style pizza.


----------



## Rps

And now a banjo joke........

A man went into a novelty shop and saw an item that caught his fancy almost immediately. It was a stuffed rat. The man couldn't take his eyes off it, and finally asked how much it cost. The answer was "$79.95, but if you buy it, you can't return it for any reason." The man thought this was a bit odd, but he was really taken by the stuffed rat so he bought it.
As he headed down the street with the stuffed rat, several live rats started following him. He thought this was really odd, but he kept walking. Within a few blocks, he had a huge pack of rats behind him. When he got to the river, he threw the stuffed rat into the river, and all the live rats jumped into the river and drowned.
The man returned to the shop. As soon as he walked in, the owner said "I told you you couldn't return the stuffed rat!"
The man said "No! I don't want to return it! I was wondering if you had any stuffed banjo players.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, hope th8ngs go the way you wish with the courses. I still get the pang to work in a classroom but then I roll over in bed, sleep another hour and it seems to go away........


Merci, mon ami. I should find out sometime today, one way or the other. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> What could be better than free pizza...........oh I know, free Windsor Style pizza.


What does "Windsor style pizza" look/taste like?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And now a banjo joke........
> 
> A man went into a novelty shop and saw an item that caught his fancy almost immediately. It was a stuffed rat. The man couldn't take his eyes off it, and finally asked how much it cost. The answer was "$79.95, but if you buy it, you can't return it for any reason." The man thought this was a bit odd, but he was really taken by the stuffed rat so he bought it.
> As he headed down the street with the stuffed rat, several live rats started following him. He thought this was really odd, but he kept walking. Within a few blocks, he had a huge pack of rats behind him. When he got to the river, he threw the stuffed rat into the river, and all the live rats jumped into the river and drowned.
> The man returned to the shop. As soon as he walked in, the owner said "I told you you couldn't return the stuffed rat!"
> The man said "No! I don't want to return it! I was wondering if you had any stuffed banjo players.


:lmao:

"What has my interest lately is my banjouke. It is a ukulele bu8lt like a banjo....very small...but kind of fun to play. And, very easy to carry around. In upper post I indicated I joined a Uke Circle here in Windsor. That’s fun. I posted a picture of my little blue beauty for you.." Wow. Very interesting. Wonder what it might sound like in action.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. So good to see you back once again.
> 
> We have three doxies with us still here in Lunenburg, NS, and Molly, the Glen of Imaal terrier is down in Florida with her co-owner to get her AKC championship points.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Thanks Marc, 
It's good to touch base with the Shang Gang again. 

Life is treating me rather fine in retirement thanks, less stress, more sleep, more time to do things I've been wanting to do, etc. 

Did you set up a B&B in Lunenburg? I remember that you and Deborah were considering it at one point in time.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, Tovah is doing okay, thanks for asking. She’s had a couple of rough patches but we are working through them. Hoping the warmer weather will help.
> 
> And yes, the banjo is a weird instrument...especially the playing styles ( flat picking, 3 finger, and claw hammer ) each can be a hassle to learn. As I played guitar for a number of years I play more like a guitarist than a banjo player.....fun though.
> 
> What has my interest lately is my banjouke. It is a ukulele bu8lt like a banjo....very small...but kind of fun to play. And, very easy to carry around. In upper post I indicated I joined a Uke Circle here in Windsor. That’s fun. I posted a picture of my little blue beauty for you..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89236


I'm glad Tovah is okay - I wish her well. Warmer weather always helps. 

The banjouke is a beauty! Woooo! I'd love to hear you play it.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> What does "Windsor style pizza" look/taste like?


It's knot about the taste.


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Pleeeeease don't ask about the doxies here!!!! Please... oh please...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hah! The Doxie made me do it. 

What are you up to lately Patrick? Can you play a banjouke? A trumpiano? 
Are you raising terriers or goldfish? 

(BTW, I have 2 new Goldfish, Louie and Jerry)


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> What does "Windsor style pizza" look/taste like?


Windsor Style has the meat shredded instead of slices . Think of meat like shredded cheese .


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah! The Doxie made me do it.
> 
> What are you up to lately Patrick? Can you play a banjouke? A trumpiano?
> Are you raising terriers or goldfish?
> 
> (BTW, I have 2 new Goldfish, Louie and Jerry)


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Windsor Style has the meat shredded instead of slices . Think of meat like shredded cheese .


:love2::love2::love2:

Still, I like meatless pizza ............... so long as there is cheese, pineapple, onions and green peppers to replace the meat.


----------



## Rps

Kim and Marc, my banjouke sounds like this....

https://youtu.be/JwRcZKbVuPI


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc,
> It's good to touch base with the Shang Gang again.
> 
> Life is treating me rather fine in retirement thanks, less stress, more sleep, more time to do things I've been wanting to do, etc.
> 
> Did you set up a B&B in Lunenburg? I remember that you and Deborah were considering it at one point in time.


Good to have you back, Kim. How is Kacey these days?

No, we never intended to have a B&B with our home. Our home was once a B&B under previous owners.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Kim and Marc, my banjouke sounds like this....
> 
> https://youtu.be/JwRcZKbVuPI


Great sound. :love2:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good to have you back, Kim. How is Kacey these days?
> 
> No, we never intended to have a B&B with our home. Our home was once a B&B under previous owners.


Ah, my misunderstanding - it _was_ a B&B, but you and Deborah weren't planning on continuing that. 

Kacey is doing well thanks, doing marketing work for a local hot spot including local TV interviews. She seems to be enjoying herself.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim and Marc, my banjouke sounds like this....
> 
> https://youtu.be/JwRcZKbVuPI


The tone rings surprisingly clear for such a small body and acrylic resonator. Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Ah, my misunderstanding - it _was_ a B&B, but you and Deborah weren't planning on continuing that.
> 
> Kacey is doing well thanks, doing marketing work for a local hot spot including local TV interviews. She seems to be enjoying herself.


Good to hear, Kim. Did she ever get a hedgehog?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Kim. Did she ever get a hedgehog?


ACK, No! (thankfully) but she actually has mentioned wanting a doxie. Not kidding. She wants a mini-weiner - and already has a name picked out....Spolumbo . HAHAHAHA! 

(a local favorite sausage shop) https://www.spolumbos.com/about/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Pleeeeease don't ask about the doxies here!!!! Please... oh please...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ACK, No! (thankfully) but she actually has mentioned wanting a doxie. Not kidding. She wants a mini-weiner - and already has a name picked out....Spolumbo . HAHAHAHA!
> 
> (a local favorite sausage shop) https://www.spolumbos.com/about/


Mini-doxies are real barkers. Still, they are cute. :love2::love2:


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a chemistry lesson, a rich crow and an Irish whiskey farewell.


Hi Don, The Irish whiskey farewell was a hoot. Al Popeil is still producing some excellent images, thanks. 

How are you and yours doing? What's new with you? 

Kim


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Mini-doxies are real barkers. Still, they are cute. :love2::love2:



Don't you mean they are often annoying high-pitched _*yappers*_, and best just stuffed and mounted someplace where they can be looked at and maybe admired by some??? 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Don't you mean they are often annoying high-pitched _*yappers*_, and best just stuffed and mounted someplace where they can be looked at and maybe admired by some???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao:

Good one, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> An oldie but a goodie.


And from the "Groaners" department... 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hi Don, The Irish whiskey farewell was a hoot. Al Popeil is still producing some excellent images, thanks.
> 
> How are you and yours doing? What's new with you?
> 
> Kim


Not sure just how far I have to go back to catch up Kim.

I had two eye surgeries and Ann had a new artificial knee installed in the past four years, so we are now being careful how much we do. Our family continues to grow with last grandaughter and great-grandson both turning eight lately.

Trying to sell my 49 Meteor now and bought an 84 Buick with now 76K km on it that I show.

June 1 will mark day one of my 13th year publishing SAP without ever missing a single day.

Gonna be 75 come June so not many more trips in the motor home and likely time to let it go too. 

That's about it, 'cept we are all doing fine and my beer fridge is full.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And from the "Groaners" department...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao: So true, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure just how far I have to go back to catch up Kim.
> 
> I had two eye surgeries and Ann had a new artificial knee installed in the past four years, so we are now being careful how much we do. Our family continues to grow with last grandaughter and great-grandson both turning eight lately.
> 
> Trying to sell my 49 Meteor now and bought an 84 Buick with now 76K km on it that I show.
> 
> June 1 will mark day one of my 13th year publishing SAP without ever missing a single day.
> 
> Gonna be 75 come June so not many more trips in the motor home and likely time to let it go too.
> 
> That's about it, 'cept we are all doing fine and my beer fridge is full.


A fine synopsis, Don. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Gonna be 75 come June so not many more trips in the motor home and likely time to let it go too.



Gosh, I thought that was about the time that some retired-boaters started RVing, and when their sea legs to gave up.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Gosh, I thought that was about the time that some retired-boaters started RVing, and when their sea legs to gave up.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Come June I will have to have a complete physical and have my doctor verify in writing that I am fit to drive in Alberta before my license will be renewed. Then in five years, pass a road test to verify same.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a ghost shark is caught on camera in our video, a snowman pic sent along by Rp and the timing of meals is important to your waistline.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Come June I will have to have a complete physical and have my doctor verify in writing that I am fit to drive in Alberta before my license will be renewed. Then in five years, pass a road test to verify same.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us all get "over the hump". Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Not sure just how far I have to go back to catch up Kim.
> 
> I had two eye surgeries and Ann had a new artificial knee installed in the past four years, so we are now being careful how much we do. Our family continues to grow with last grandaughter and great-grandson both turning eight lately.
> 
> Trying to sell my 49 Meteor now and bought an 84 Buick with now 76K km on it that I show.
> 
> June 1 will mark day one of my 13th year publishing SAP without ever missing a single day.
> 
> Gonna be 75 come June so not many more trips in the motor home and likely time to let it go too.
> 
> That's about it, 'cept we are all doing fine and my beer fridge is full.


Thanks for the catch-up Don. I do remember the trouble with your eyes, and Ann's knee had begun before I went offline from ehMac. Hope the eyes and knees are doing well now.

Good luck with selling the 49 Meteor - send pic of the 84 Buick please. 

Glad to hear the family is growing well. We have 3 grandkids now. 

Kudos on the SAP record. That is quite the feat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. It is so good to have Kim back with us here in The Shang. Let's celebrate!!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Good luck with selling the 49 Meteor - send pic of the 84 Buick please.


Here is a quick look at the 84 Buick Regal Limited:


----------



## Dr.G.

A sweet ride, Don. Kudos.


----------



## Rps

I can’t help but wonder if we will be the last generation to be “car-guys”. Some how I don’t think car shows 20 years from now will be around. I don’t see some one ogling a 2016 civic and saying those were the days when cars were cars.


----------



## KC4

Don, 
That Buick's a beaut! Love the interior! 



Rps said:


> I can’t help but wonder if we will be the last generation to be “car-guys”. Some how I don’t think car shows 20 years from now will be around. I don’t see some one ogling a 2016 civic and saying those were the days when cars were cars.


Rp, I had a similar thought a few weeks back when noting the lack of drive in many teens whom I know, to obtain their driver's license. They are only mildly interested, whereas I and most in my generation could hardly wait. 

Many millennials are also content not owning a vehicle. They just walk, bike, Uber, transit, car pool, etc.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. It is so good to have Kim back with us here in The Shang. Let's celebrate!!


Thanks Marc! 
WooooTTT!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I can’t help but wonder if we will be the last generation to be “car-guys”. Some how I don’t think car shows 20 years from now will be around. I don’t see some one ogling a 2016 civic and saying those were the days when cars were cars.



I think you might be right, and if they do they'll definitely need some signs to help the viewers differentiate the various cars and models because they all look about the same and all seem to come in either black, white or silver. 

Certainly none with any outstanding characters or design features really.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc!
> WooooTTT!


Let the festivities begin!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a busy issue of SAP today with fashion by Al Popil, a female Gene Simmons, John Wayne on Hippies, an old Dodge truck rat rod and Scientists Grow 'Mini-Brain On The Move' That Can Contract Muscle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, went back to bed and just now got up, so coffee would be good. Cooling off a bit here to back to near normal highs, but the melt continues.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang ra LAAHHH!

Thought I'd pop in for a coffee before I get going on my to-do list today. 

Don - I just noted the 2.9M figure in your signature. I couldn't find a visible counter on SAP - would you wager a bet that you will get to 3 by June 1?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, went back to bed and just now got up, so coffee would be good. Cooling off a bit here to back to near normal highs, but the melt continues.


Coming right up. A slow melt here as well. Tomorrow's rain should help as well. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang ra LAAHHH!
> 
> Thought I'd pop in for a coffee before I get going on my to-do list today.
> 
> Don - I just noted the 2.9M figure in your signature. I couldn't find a visible counter on SAP - would you wager a bet that you will get to 3 by June 1?


Afternoon, Kim. Coffee is ready if you still want some. Enjoy.


----------



## eMacMan

Big time melting here as well. That may soon come to an end, roads were dry so I washed the car. Expecting blizzard warning in the very near future.


----------



## Rps

This expose-eh on a neighbourhood seems like SAP material to me....

https://globalnews.ca/news/5080425/naked-mannequin-party-fence/


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> This expose-eh on a neighbourhood seems like SAP material to me....
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/5080425/naked-mannequin-party-fence/


You bet it is, thanks!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> This expose-eh on a neighbourhood seems like SAP material to me....
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/5080425/naked-mannequin-party-fence/




I've sent this to my daughter and maybe they could import some mannequins that might get their peeping, complaining neighbour to finally stop!! Thanks for the idea. ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This expose-eh on a neighbourhood seems like SAP material to me....
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/5080425/naked-mannequin-party-fence/




Don, some more SAP filler material? 

https://rare.us/rare-news/caught-on...c_nSeyGwu85wzruBbBjeVqUjxaMeBxUqs5s6puoyyVaz0


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Big time melting here as well. That may soon come to an end, roads were dry so I washed the car. Expecting blizzard warning in the very near future.


Sorry to hear about the possible impending blizzard, Bob. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. Need to get up early to get the doxies fed and let outside before the pre-dawn heavy rain hits. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP memories with Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street, sign language mishap and A Mother's Advice.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP memories with Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street, sign language mishap and A Mother's Advice.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

A "mishap" ????????????? Very accurate. :clap:

Quite the "Riding The Rails!" clip. 

A "mother's advice" .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...pdmpGjZ6k8TRN50EDAvDAmfm-nkdJNFFC8UNW8vNjAgN4

I have a feeling that this team is not going to happen. Too much need for money from taxpayer sources will doom this endeavor. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material for "Things that People Send to Us"??

By the way, we cashed in last year's Cafe Chez Marc profits to US dollars since the Canadian dollar is starting to fall again. So, today's TGIF coffee is on the house. It was a good year last year selling coffee. :greedy::greedy:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP filler material for "Things that People Send to Us"??


Good fins Marc, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...pdmpGjZ6k8TRN50EDAvDAmfm-nkdJNFFC8UNW8vNjAgN4
> 
> I have a feeling that this team is not going to happen. Too much need for money from taxpayer sources will doom this endeavor. We shall see.


We’ve seen this before. So......sell shares in the team and have seat licences. But, again, Halifax may not be the best spot....especially when they ran a few games in New Brunswick. It’s cheaper upgrading that stadium than buying a new one..


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ... ... ...
> By the way, we cashed in last year's Cafe Chez Marc profits to US dollars since the Canadian dollar is starting to fall again. So, today's TGIF coffee is on the house. It was a good year last year selling coffee. :greedy::greedy:



For that type of cash haul, it would suggest that you were selling more than some coffee from the coffee beans or the coffee tree leaves... 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good fins Marc, thanks for sharing.


Thought it would be SAP material.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We’ve seen this before. So......sell shares in the team and have seat licences. But, again, Halifax may not be the best spot....especially when they ran a few games in New Brunswick. It’s cheaper upgrading that stadium than buying a new one..


I agree, Rp. Let the NB taxpayer foot some of this bill. We need NS taxes for healthcare.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> For that type of cash haul, it would suggest that you were selling more than some coffee from the coffee beans or the coffee tree leaves...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, just coffee, Patrick. Rp is hooked on our famous BT coffee, and much of our profits came from his love/desire/need for his BT coffee. It is all going to charities, such as food banks, so it was all for a good cause.

Along with the food bank here in Lunenburg, here is one of my favorite local charities.

https://www.shrm.ca/


----------



## Dr.G.

1939 New York Central 20th Century Limited & Graham Paige

A cool pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to finish my tax return next weekend. Sadly, I owe some money to the CRA. There goes these nice new bills. Such is Life. Benjamin Franklin, who wrote in a 1789 letter that “Our new Constitution is now established, and has an appearance that promises permanency; but in this world nothing can be said to be certain, except death and taxes.”


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, I did a wee bit better. Filed electronically two days ago. Got $31 back. Might be able to take Ann to McDonalds for supper on that windfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, I did a wee bit better. Filed electronically two days ago. Got $31 back. Might be able to take Ann to McDonalds for supper on that windfall.


Kudos, Don. Bon appetite. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP another look at fashion, a wild race for spectators in Scotland in our video and a message from the heartland for Justin.

And no I didn't forget tomorrow's whatzit so everyone has a fair chance, here is the sneek peek I promised.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? An interesting Whatzit this week.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee would be good as I just got up after working til 3:15.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, coffee would be good as I just got up after working til 3:15.


Coming right up, mon ami. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Came across this vehicle by chance when I was researching mid 50 Lincolns due on SAP tomorrow. While I would never want to own such a thing, one has to marvel at the tech and money that went into creating this thing.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xXlf-P52xE[/ame]


----------



## KC4

Good Morning everyone! 

I laughed at the Norman Rockwell attic cleaning meme you posted Marc. Hits close to home for me - I'm doing the mother of all "Spring Cleanings" in my household. First step - gave about 60+ % of my wardrobe to good will. Most of it was business attire - others will need it more than me now. Spent over a week curating my wardrobe donation, cleaning, sorting, mending, pressing, putting all the suits together, putting them on hangers, in garment bags, etc. Filled the back of my SUV. 

The only buzz-kill for me was when I happily drove up with the nice neat and organized wardrobe, they took it from me and dumped it, trash fashion into donation bins. What? I did advise them of the work that had already been put into the clothes, they nodded, said thanks, and continued dumping them in the heap anyways. Oh well. Somebody will enjoy them sooner or later.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> I laughed at the Norman Rockwell attic cleaning meme you posted Marc. Hits close to home for me - I'm doing the mother of all "Spring Cleanings" in my household. First step - gave about 60+ % of my wardrobe to good will. Most of it was business attire - others will need it more than me now. Spent over a week curating my wardrobe donation, cleaning, sorting, mending, pressing, putting all the suits together, putting them on hangers, in garment bags, etc. Filled the back of my SUV.
> 
> The only buzz-kill for me was when I happily drove up with the nice neat and organized wardrobe, they took it from me and dumped it, trash fashion into donation bins. What? I did advise them of the work that had already been put into the clothes, they nodded, said thanks, and continued dumping them in the heap anyways. Oh well. Somebody will enjoy them sooner or later.


Good for you, Kim. We need to do the same thing here as well. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, I, too, have to clear out my closets and the like. Not so much due to lack of need for business attire as , shall we say, the sands of my hour glass figure have shifted!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I, too, have to clear out my closets and the like. Not so much due to lack of need for business attire as , shall we say, the sands of my hour glass figure have shifted!




Sadly, me too, Rp.


----------



## Rps

Man would I love one of these....talk about funky!

http://youtu.be/G-q7c0JBSK8


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Man would I love one of these....talk about funky!
> 
> http://youtu.be/G-q7c0JBSK8


A unique look and a sweet sound. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a fine classical music concert. Luckily, Lunenburg, while a small town of 2400 people, has great cultural events, year round.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one. Don, some future SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good one. Don, some future SAP material?


Indeed it is, thanks Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit?. a guitar players royalty clip and ninja level woodworking with a surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday coffee is now being served .............. as you try and figure out today's SAP Whatzit pic. Bonne chance, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Well the Whatzit had me stumped but I know now what it is and I cheated so I will not type my guess....however would never had thought it was what it was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well the Whatzit had me stumped but I know now what it is and I cheated so I will not type my guess....however would never had thought it was what it was.


You cheated!?!?    

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQveng3Wxz8[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/nova-scotia/lunenburg

Sunshine and no snow means it is time to pick up the poop from this winter.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Well the Whatzit had me stumped but I know now what it is and I cheated so I will not type my guess....however would never had thought it was what it was.



So I guess that makes at least three of us guessing what today's Whatzit? is possibly correctly since I just got aouund the reading SAP just now, and I could have used one with the can of ginger ale I had this afternoon. No real strength in my hands and fingers lately.

I couldn't even grip the inner membrane properly to pull it off the spare ribs to help my wife prepare them last night. Bummer when some body actions don't work properly and they're getting to be more numerous!!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your hand, Patrick.

Don, could the item be used to open up lids, like the lid of a paint can?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about your hand, Patrick.
> 
> Don, could the item be used to open up lids, like the lid of a paint can?


No, I don't think so Marc, tomorrow's answer pic may help to prove that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, I don't think so Marc, tomorrow's answer pic may help to prove that.


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP propelling a barge, a road rage battle at the mall and incredibly, a woman sews a new wing for a butterfly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP propelling a barge, a road rage battle at the mall and incredibly, a woman sews a new wing for a butterfly.


Morning, Don. That was quite the road rage clip. Cute puppy as well.

"Odd Tool . . . Whatzit?
A tool for arthritic hands to manage pull tabs on cans. 
Pop cans, soup cans, all kinds of cans." A great idea. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A quiet day here in The Shang. Spring fever??????????????


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. A quiet day here in The Shang. Spring fever??????????????



No Spring Fever here, but trying to sort out and fix some small problems with my Mac and my browsers not working with some functions for some reason.

So far, no solution = frustration. Tall glass of red wine coming up as a temporary fix.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No Spring Fever here, but trying to sort out and fix some small problems with my Mac and my browsers not working with some functions for some reason.
> 
> So far, no solution = frustration. Tall glass of red wine coming up as a temporary fix.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Red wine is helpful in certain situations, Patrick. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP a dog pulls a puppy off the couch, an aerial tour of the Faroe Islands and a pole vaulter. Why a pole vaulter? Because she's 84 years old, that's why!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, today on SAP a dog pulls a puppy off the couch, an aerial tour of the Faroe Islands and a pole vaulter. Why a pole vaulter? Because she's 84 years old, that's why!


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

That clip of "Dog Removes Sleeping Puppy From Couch!" was cute. Doxies and our Glen don't do that ............. they just squeeze in between the other dog and me.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee sounds good. A sore shoulder had me awake most of the night so just sprayed it and should have relief soon. Arthritis is bad if I roll on it by mistake and it wakes me instantly. Gotta remember, sleep on right, sleep on right.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I thought these were cute. And one of April 17 in Alberta


----------



## Rps

And now a morning giggle...maybe SAP worthy....

https://youtu.be/oQoYjU2Fh0M


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, coffee sounds good. A sore shoulder had me awake most of the night so just sprayed it and should have relief soon. Arthritis is bad if I roll on it by mistake and it wakes me instantly. Gotta remember, sleep on right, sleep on right.


I used to use Voltaren on my knees until I was told that it interacted with my Xeralto.  Still, it worked, as did Aleve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And now a morning giggle...maybe SAP worthy....
> 
> https://youtu.be/oQoYjU2Fh0M


So cute. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I used to use Voltaren on my knees until I was told that it interacted with my Xeralto.  Still, it worked, as did Aleve.


Marc, this is what I now use successfully for the past couple of years. It is made in Manitoba, all natural and has quite a pleasant minty smell. It eases any and all pains quite quickly for me. It comes in 30, 60, 120 and 240ml sizes and one bottle of the 120ml does me for a year at a cost of about $20. 

Web site here: https://www.thatstuffforpain.com


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> And now a morning giggle...maybe SAP worthy....
> 
> https://youtu.be/oQoYjU2Fh0M


Now that is a fine find Rp, many thanks, I can sure use that one!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, this is what I now use successfully for the past couple of years. It is made in Manitoba, all natural and has quite a pleasant minty smell. It eases any and all pains quite quickly for me. It comes in 30, 60, 120 and 240ml sizes and one bottle of the 120ml does me for a year at a cost of about $20.
> 
> Web site here: https://www.thatstuffforpain.com


Interesting. Thanks for the link. They sell it near here. Bridgewater. Gows Home Hardware, 450 LaHave St, East Side Plaza


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the link. They sell it near here. Bridgewater. Gows Home Hardware, 450 LaHave St, East Side Plaza


Yep, it is only sold online or at Home Hardware, for me a 15 km drive from here to Morinville. Both Ann and I use it successfully. I hope it might work well for you too. At about $20. it's not much of a gamble if it does not. Just spray it on, but don't rub it in, that does not work well. Let it soak in on its own is much better and it does not take long to do that on my ankle and I can pull a sock on in a few minutes.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I used to use Voltaren on my knees until I was told that it interacted with my Xeralto.  Still, it worked, as did Aleve.



I haven't tried _Aleve_ or _That Stuff For Pain_, but they sound promising, as each time I have tried Voltaren on my wrists or knees I've ended up with an itchy bleeding rash and it took ages to clear up and heal. And it didn't do anything to releive any pain.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I haven't tried _Aleve_ or _That Stuff For Pain_, but they sound promising, as each time I have tried Voltaren on my wrists or knees I've ended up with an itchy bleeding rash and it took ages to clear up and heal. And it didn't do anything to releive any pain.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yeah, my tube of Voltaren never did work for me and sits unused, but That Stuff For Pain sure helps me and Ann both. I guess the smell is somewhat reminiscent of Tiger Balm to me now that I think about it. Not as strong or lingering though.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I haven't tried _Aleve_ or _That Stuff For Pain_, but they sound promising, as each time I have tried Voltaren on my wrists or knees I've ended up with an itchy bleeding rash and it took ages to clear up and heal. And it didn't do anything to releive any pain.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Aleve really works, but it interacts with Xeralto, so I only use it a few times a year (e.g., the days when I have to use my snow blower). Never had a reaction to Voltaren, but it is not good to have when their are dogs in the house, especially since they want to lie in my lap.

Will try the introductory size of That Stuff, which is $3.95 at Gow's Home Hardware.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Aleve really works, but it interacts with Xeralto, so I only use it a few times a year (e.g., the days when I have to use my snow blower). Never had a reaction to Voltaren, but it is not good to have when their are dogs in the house, especially since they want to lie in my lap.
> 
> Will try the introductory size of That Stuff, which is $3.95 at Gow's Home Hardware.


Yep, that is the tiny vial stuff which I first tried, them when proven I moved to the 120ml. Let us know if it gives you some relief. I will be curious to see if you like it. Even that small container will surprise you as to how far it goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, that is the tiny vial stuff which I first tried, them when proven I moved to the 120ml. Let us know if it gives you some relief. I will be curious to see if you like it. Even that small container will surprise you as to how far it goes.


Will do. I am not in any pain currently, so there is no rush to head out to Bridgewater.


----------



## pm-r

> Aleve really works, but it interacts with Xeralto, so I only use it a few times a year



I wasn't sure what Xeralto was until I did some checking and read one excerpt that said:


> ...newer anticoagulants [including Xeralto] are considered safer than warfarin because of this smaller risk of bleeding into the brain. Sep 3, 2014


As one who has been told to use warfarin that left me a bit concerned, at least until I read this:
_*Johnson & Johnson and Bayer Settle Xarelto Lawsuits for $775 Million*_


> Johnson & Johnson (JNJ) and Bayer agreed to pay $775 million to settle 25,000 lawsuits against their Xarelto blood thinner. By BRITTANY SHOOT March 25, 2019


Johnson & Johnson and Bayer Settle 25,000 Xarelto Lawsuits | Fortune

Just saying and thought I should mention it...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wasn't sure what Xeralto was until I did some checking and read one excerpt that said:
> 
> As one who has been told to use warfarin that left me a bit concerned, at least until I read this:
> _*Johnson & Johnson and Bayer Settle Xarelto Lawsuits for $775 Million*_
> 
> Johnson & Johnson and Bayer Settle 25,000 Xarelto Lawsuits | Fortune
> 
> Just saying and thought I should mention it...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks for the info, Patrick. It is the med my cardiologist prescribed, so I need to take it regardless of the risks. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the info, Patrick. It is the med my cardiologist prescribed, so I need to take it regardless of the risks. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.



I would suggest checking with your cardiologist Marc, just in case, and it's not the only type of the drug in the world used for the same conditions.

Just like a friend's Dr. who insists he uses the brand name for warafin, Coumadin, yet my doctor prefers that I stick to the general Warfarin.

I believe a lot of US doctors avoid prescribing Warfarin as the name seems to be controlled or owned by a Canadian company. Americans don't like that, just like they won't make or use Robertson Screws or Robertson screwdrivers or bits. Poor suckers, they are left with the horrible Phillips screws and screwdrivers and bits and all the stripped Phillips screw heads. 

BTW: I'm sure not going to get into the crazy price of Xarelto I see listed in Canada, other than to say it's beyond CRAZY!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would suggest checking with your cardiologist Marc, just in case, and it's not the only type of the drug in the world used for the same conditions.
> 
> Just like a friend's Dr. who insists he uses the brand name for warafin, Coumadin, yet my doctor prefers that I stick to the general Warfarin.
> 
> I believe a lot of US doctors avoid prescribing Warfarin as the name seems to be controlled or owned by a Canadian company. Americans don't like that, just like they won't make or use Robertson Screws or Robertson screwdrivers or bits. Poor suckers, they are left with the horrible Phillips screws and screwdrivers and bits and all the stripped Phillips screw heads.
> 
> BTW: I'm sure not going to get into the crazy price of Xarelto I see listed in Canada, other than to say it's beyond CRAZY!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, both my cardiologist in St. John's, NL and in Halifax prescribed Xeralto. And yes, it is VERY expensive. Luckily, I have medical insurance from Memorial.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of doxies barking at deer wandering in a neighbor's garden. Such is Life. OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg's Architecture and Maritime History Draw Visitors | Your Discovery | BBC StoryWorks

An interesting item re Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et all, today o SAP wolves outsmart bears in our video, a bird fossil with an egg inside it and a wish for politicians.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just ordered my tomato seeds and some snow peas from Vesseys in PEI. I like to start my own tomato plants indoors and then set them outside when conditions are right. 

https://www.almanac.com/gardening/p...cA8I_gYKLIZHA-IJisoHF8Mr2f-ip0kHe7QaKO76b8p4#


----------



## eMacMan

Just checked the tire pressures. The car was not too bad Running 32psi front and 28psi rear. Raised the front to its summertime normal 36psi, left the rear at 28.


Minivan not quite so good showing 30psi and 26psi. Brought that up to my preferred 40/30 readings. No wonder my gas mileage was down!


----------



## pm-r

> Brought that up to my preferred 40/30 readings. No wonder my gas mileage was down!



Hmmm... maybe time to use nitrogen and maybe check the tire ratings. _*Most passenger car tires are rated for 32 or 36 PSI MAXIMUM!!!*_

Just saying...



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a sign on a restaurant wall, our video 'Rod Serling Was Prophetic With This Warning, Serling's words here are incredibly prophetic and wise and People Who Live Near Wind Turbines Prefer Them To Solar And Fossil Plants.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a sign on a restaurant wall, our video 'Rod Serling Was Prophetic With This Warning, Serling's words here are incredibly prophetic and wise and People Who Live Near Wind Turbines Prefer Them To Solar And Fossil Plants.


Don, I recall that Twilight Zone episode well. Sadly, some librarians are being viewed as obsolete, as are some libraries.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rainy and cloudy here today.....so a smile for you....maybe SAP worthy as well....

I met an older woman at a bar last night. She looked pretty good
for a 60-year-old. In fact, she wasn't too bad at all, and I
found myself thinking she probably had a really hot daughter.
We drank a couple of beers, and she asked if I'd ever had a
"Sportsman's Double?"

"What's that?" I asked.

"It's a mother and daughter threesome." she said.

As my mind began to embrace the idea, and I wondered what her
daughter might look like, I said, "No, I haven't. Sounds real interesting."

We drank a bit more, then she said with a wink, "Tonight's
your lucky night." We went back to her place. We walked
in. She put on the hall light and shouted upstairs: "Hey, Mom! You still awake?"

I guess you could say this joke is an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... maybe time to use nitrogen and maybe check the tire ratings. _*Most passenger car tires are rated for 32 or 36 PSI MAXIMUM!!!*_
> 
> Just saying...
> - Patrick
> ======


Sorry to break the news but air is roughly 85% nitrogen. If Nitrogen is really more efficient, after the second or third top up, the air in the tire will indeed be nearly 100% Nitrogen. 

That said all of my tires are rated to at least 40psi. The ones on the van 45. Vehicle recommendations are generally 32-36psi but do not take into account the weight differences between front and rear. If you are unaware of how important this imbalance is you should try driving a Corvair or old school Beetle with more than 20psi in the front tires. Do that and they are truly unsafe at any speed. 

At the 40/30 pressures I normally run, tire wear on the mini-van is so even there is no need to rotate, unless I care about fronts wearing faster than rears. As a bonus the rear wheels are less likely to try and lock under hard braking.

Anyways I do reduce tire pressures somewhat over the winter to get better traction on ice and there is also a slight inevitable pressure loss over time.


----------



## SINC

Gotta agree on the nitrogen. Nothing but a ploy by tire companies to sell you something and no more. Regular air works just as well or perhaps even better, at least it has for me for over 60 years now.


----------



## Rps

Darn didn’t work


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy and cloudy here today.....so a smile for you....maybe SAP worthy as well....
> 
> I met an older woman at a bar last night. She looked pretty good
> for a 60-year-old. In fact, she wasn't too bad at all, and I
> found myself thinking she probably had a really hot daughter.
> We drank a couple of beers, and she asked if I'd ever had a
> "Sportsman's Double?"
> 
> "What's that?" I asked.
> 
> "It's a mother and daughter threesome." she said.
> 
> As my mind began to embrace the idea, and I wondered what her
> daughter might look like, I said, "No, I haven't. Sounds real interesting."
> 
> We drank a bit more, then she said with a wink, "Tonight's
> your lucky night." We went back to her place. We walked
> in. She put on the hall light and shouted upstairs: "Hey, Mom! You still awake?"
> 
> I guess you could say this joke is an oldie but a goodie!


Just grabbed that one, thanks Rp! Used it a very long time ago, but it is so funny it will live again!


----------



## Rps

Don, here’s a uke classic.....one I’m trying to learn as well...

https://youtu.be/sfmAeijj5cM


----------



## SINC

Man, THAT is a real oldie!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Man, THAT is a real oldie!


And it was considered quite riske and suggestive in its day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy and cloudy here today.....so a smile for you....maybe SAP worthy as well....
> 
> I met an older woman at a bar last night. She looked pretty good
> for a 60-year-old. In fact, she wasn't too bad at all, and I
> found myself thinking she probably had a really hot daughter.
> We drank a couple of beers, and she asked if I'd ever had a
> "Sportsman's Double?"
> 
> "What's that?" I asked.
> 
> "It's a mother and daughter threesome." she said.
> 
> As my mind began to embrace the idea, and I wondered what her
> daughter might look like, I said, "No, I haven't. Sounds real interesting."
> 
> We drank a bit more, then she said with a wink, "Tonight's
> your lucky night." We went back to her place. We walked
> in. She put on the hall light and shouted upstairs: "Hey, Mom! You still awake?"
> 
> I guess you could say this joke is an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a highway worker has a close call, a marble machine you can't stop watching and Paul's guitar explained.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some TGIF coffee? 

That was quite the clip in "Pass The Salt -- Joseph's longest machine ever."


----------



## Rps

Wet here today with a chance of..........SNOW tomorrow.... ouch.

Don loved the “tiny” joke.


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, coffee sounds real good this morning. A dull day here, but not a wet one.

I got a few more good jokes coming up Rp, but that tiny one was a dilly.

Arthritis in my toes and foot flared up a couple of days ago and made getting around painful, so spent a lot of time propped up on the couch trying to get ahead on SAP content while resting the foot. I guess you could say that making good out of a bad situation can still be done and my content chest is full of new stuff. 'That Stuff For Pain' and Tylenol for arthritis also helped make it bearable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wet here today with a chance of..........SNOW tomorrow.... ouch.
> 
> Don loved the “tiny” joke.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, coffee sounds real good this morning. A dull day here, but not a wet one.
> 
> I got a few more good jokes coming up Rp, but that tiny one was a dilly.
> 
> Arthritis in my toes and foot flared up a couple of days ago and made getting around painful, so spent a lot of time propped up on the couch trying to get ahead on SAP content while resting the foot. I guess you could say that making good out of a bad situation can still be done and my content chest is full of new stuff. 'That Stuff For Pain' and Tylenol for arthritis also helped make it bearable.


Sorry to hear about the arthritis, Don. Does Aleve help more than Tylenol? It does for me.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about the arthritis, Don. Does Aleve help more than Tylenol? It does for me.


Doc told me not to use Aleve or anything else that was an anti-inflammatory due to my taking a 325mg coated aspirin tablet daily as a blood thinner, since aspirin IS an anti-inflammatory. Thus my use of Tylenol and That Stuff For Pain. 

Most heart patients I know use a baby aspirin, but since I have had three heart attacks, they have me on the full aspirin daily and I have been on it for nearly 18 years now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Doc told me not to use Aleve or anything else that was an anti-inflammatory due to my taking a 325mg coated aspirin tablet daily as a blood thinner, since aspirin IS an anti-inflammatory. Thus my use of Tylenol and That Stuff For Pain.
> 
> Most heart patients I know use a baby aspirin, but since I have had three heart attacks, they have me on the full aspirin daily and I have been on it for nearly 18 years now.


I hear you, Don. I am not supposed to use Aleve as well, due to my Xeralto intake. Still, on those few occasions this winter when I needed to use my snow blower, which is not self-propelled, I took an Aleve to ease the pain in my knees. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some uniques shots by Al Popil, good old dad and Gordon Ramsay's Perfect Burger Tutorial. Here's your guide to making the perfect burger. My apologies if yer droolin' by the end.


----------



## SINC

And now to even the time zone odds for readers from coast to coast, here is The Sunday Whatzit in advance so all have an opportunity to submit a guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And now to even the time zone odds for readers from coast to coast, here is The Sunday Whatzit in advance so all have an opportunity to submit a guess.


Don, this image did not appear in either Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, this image did not appear in either Firefox or Chrome.


Well Marc, not sure how to respond to that. It sure does in both Chrome and Firefox for me as you can see below. Perhaps try a restart on your machine?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And now to even the time zone odds for readers from coast to coast, here is The Sunday Whatzit in advance so all have an opportunity to submit a guess.



Man, I haven't seen one of those for a long time, but they were sure fascinating to watch when the sunlight shone on them.

I guess I'll send my answer via the suggested SAP address <plmnice at mac dot com>


PS: All images showed up here for me. Using Mavericks >Chrome.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Man, I haven't seen one of those for a long time, but they were sure fascinating to watch when the sunlight shone on them.
> 
> I guess I'll send my answer via the suggested SAP address <plmnice at mac dot com>
> 
> 
> PS: All images showed up here for me. Using Mavericks >Chrome.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I see the image now. I too had one that I got on an elementary field trip to the Hayden Planetarium in NYC. Cost all of 90 cents if I recall. Could not wait for the sun to shine and watch it spin. I also bought a prism and really got into sunshine and all it could do.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Going to finish my tax return next weekend. Sadly, I owe some money to the CRA. There goes these nice new bills. Such is Life. Benjamin Franklin, who wrote in a 1789 letter that “Our new Constitution is now established, and has an appearance that promises permanency; but in this world nothing can be said to be certain, except death and taxes.”


@Marc

Marc, I guess you have the unfortunate situation of having to fill out both the Canadian income tax as well as one for Uncle Sam and/or all the other associated needed papers.

Bummer!!!

It would be much nicer spending your time getting your tomato seeds into their little jiffy pots for an early start. But maybe it's still a bit too early for that.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

OT here, but I was looking for the cartoon amongst the various forums here about suggesting *politicians going to jail* but can't seem to find it.

Anyone know where I could locate it??? I'm sure it was posted in one of the forums not that long ago. 

Thanks, if anyone can provide the link.

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> 
> Marc, I guess you have the unfortunate situation of having to fill out both the Canadian income tax as well as one for Uncle Sam and/or all the other associated needed papers.
> 
> Bummer!!!
> 
> It would be much nicer spending your time getting your tomato seeds into their little jiffy pots for an early start. But maybe it's still a bit too early for that.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, a real bummer. I asked my accountant what would happen if I did not file this year, and he told me the consequences.  XX) The cost is also a factor :-( even though I don't have to pay any US taxes since I pay so much here in Canada and Nova Scotia.

The seeds should arrive from Vesseys in PEI next week. Then I shall start the process of my own plants.


----------



## pm-r

> Yes, a real bummer. I asked my accountant what would happen if I did not file this year, and he told me the consequences.



Or maybe even renounce your American citizenship and all the hassles that can go with that.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ren....69i57j0l5.57918j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

I know of a lady who lived locally who had been a Canadian citizen and living in Canada since childhood and finally did just that, renounced her American citizenship, as she just couldn't afford all the extra expenses every year. She said she wished she had done so many years ago!!!

Good luck with your seeds.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Or maybe even renounce your American citizenship and all the hassles that can go with that.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ren....69i57j0l5.57918j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> I know of a lady who lived locally who had been a Canadian citizen and living in Canada since childhood and finally did just that, renounced her American citizenship, as she just couldn't afford all the extra expenses every year. She said she wished she had done so many years ago!!!
> 
> Good luck with your seeds.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I considered that, Patrick, but I would find it hard to renounce my US citizenship.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I considered that, Patrick, but I would find it hard to renounce my US citizenship.



Your call and maybe it's just better if I don't make any comment. But at least you did consider it I guess, so I'll give you credit for that. Sure hope you don't die poor or owing them anything!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Your call and maybe it's just better if I don't make any comment. But at least you did consider it I guess, so I'll give you credit for that. Sure hope you don't die poor or owing them anything!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks for understanding. At least I can still vote in the US as well as Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit?, tunnels and roadrunners and running is the worst way to get fit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Sadly, my running days are over. Jogging in the 60s/70s/80s/90s was one of the causes of my osteoarthritis in my knees. Such is Life.

Very foggy here, so if I had one of those solar toys it would not spin much.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is now out, so that solar toy would work now.


----------



## Rps

Yuk.....we had snow last night but will be sunny and 13c this week so it will be bye bye.

Don a friend sent me this and I think it might be interesting for your SAP readers...

https://youtu.be/k2uoqJmJaGo


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The sun is now out, so that solar toy would work now.


Well, that would certainly be the case if the Whatzit? today was indeed a solar toy.

The thing is, that it is not a solar toy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yuk.....we had snow last night but will be sunny and 13c this week so it will be bye bye.
> 
> Don a friend sent me this and I think it might be interesting for your SAP readers...
> 
> https://youtu.be/k2uoqJmJaGo


Snow!!!!!!!!!!!! Banish that word comes April. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, that would certainly be the case if the Whatzit? today was indeed a solar toy.
> 
> The thing is, that it is not a solar toy.


Oh. Sure looks like the one I bought so many years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yuk.....we had snow last night but will be sunny and 13c this week so it will be bye bye.
> 
> Don a friend sent me this and I think it might be interesting for your SAP readers...
> 
> https://youtu.be/k2uoqJmJaGo


Amazing to watch, especially NYC's rise and fall in the charts.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Yuk.....we had snow last night but will be sunny and 13c this week so it will be bye bye.
> 
> Don a friend sent me this and I think it might be interesting for your SAP readers...
> 
> https://youtu.be/k2uoqJmJaGo


Thanks Rp, I did grab that for a future SAP. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Beware ......................


----------



## SINC

^

Thanks Marc, grabbed that one for SAP tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> ^
> 
> Thanks Marc, grabbed that one for SAP tomorrow!


Thought you might want that for tomorrow's SAP. Be my guest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a cute video to go with that April 1st poster?

For the record, tomorrow's coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc will be real coffee.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8Zecbi8eac&feature=share

An old Jewish Vaudeville joke --

Waiter, this coffee tastes like mud?

Well, sir, it was ground just this morning.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Beware ......................




Excellent!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Excellent!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


And we are past the Ides of March for this year. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early to what I thought was thunder, but most likely it was nothing more than a big truck rumbling down the street. Still, since it has started to rain, I figured I would take the doxies out before any heavier rain fell.

A bit early for coffee, however. See you all later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true for some of us here in The Shang.


----------



## SINC

Morning all on a very busy SAP to begin April today with the Whatzit? answer, Gene Kelly's amazing tap dance on roller skates and fixing a bad day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all on a very busy SAP to begin April today with the Whatzit? answer, Gene Kelly's amazing tap dance on roller skates and fixing a bad day.


Morning, Don. Glad you could use the Crusoe the Dachshund video clip. It is cute. :love2:

Amazing Gene Kelly clip as well.  

Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee will have to wait until I drop the Suzuki off for service in a few minutes and get Ann to follow me and bring me home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, coffee will have to wait until I drop the Suzuki off for service in a few minutes and get Ann to follow me and bring me home.


OK. It shall be here when you return. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Ann drove the Suzuki and I fired up the '84 Buick to bring her back home. Suzuki had a new front axle installed a couple months back. A month later the seal began to leak and I returned it to be repaired again. They put yet another axle in with new seals and said I was good to go. Their cost was about $400 to do this, my cost zero. Turns out it was not, as I noticed a huge puddle of oil on the driveway Friday morning and it looks to me like the new seal didn't seal again. My cost will once again be zero, but I hope they get it right this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann drove the Suzuki and I fired up the '84 Buick to bring her back home. Suzuki had a new front axle installed a couple months back. A month later the seal began to leak and I returned it to be repaired again. They put yet another axle in with new seals and said I was good to go. Their cost was about $400 to do this, my cost zero. Turns out it was not, as I noticed a huge puddle of oil on the driveway Friday morning and it looks to me like the new seal didn't seal again. My cost will once again be zero, but I hope they get it right this time.


Zero out of pocket is always best, Don. Still, it is a pain to have the puddle and then to have to drive to get it fixed.


----------



## pm-r

> Turns out it was not, as I noticed a huge puddle of oil on the driveway Friday morning and it looks to me like the new seal didn't seal again. My cost will once again be zero, but I hope they get it right this time.



That's a bit of a bummer and inconvenience, but it's nice that they stand behind their work.

I guess most Suzuki replacement parts are all third-party these days since Suzuki pulled out of supplying their auto parts in Canada in 2014.

I had to get a replacement rear corner light assembly replaced last year for my 2006 Aerio, but I don't know if it was from Suzuki or third-party. Anyway, the price wasn't too bad, even with the Auto Body installation labor, but I wish whoever hit the light assembly would have volunteered to pay for it!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's a bit of a bummer and inconvenience, but it's nice that they stand behind their work.
> 
> I guess most Suzuki replacement parts are all third-party these days since Suzuki pulled out of supplying their auto parts in Canada in 2014.
> 
> I had to get a replacement rear corner light assembly replaced last year for my 2006 Aerio, but I don't know if it was from Suzuki or third-party. Anyway, the price wasn't too bad, even with the Auto Body installation labor, but I wish whoever hit the light assembly would have volunteered to pay for it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Same thing happened to me with our Toyota Echo, Patrick. I was shocked to be told how much this replacement cost.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That's a bit of a bummer and inconvenience, but it's nice that they stand behind their work.
> 
> I guess most Suzuki replacement parts are all third-party these days since Suzuki pulled out of supplying their auto parts in Canada in 2014.
> 
> I had to get a replacement rear corner light assembly replaced last year for my 2006 Aerio, but I don't know if it was from Suzuki or third-party. Anyway, the price wasn't too bad, even with the Auto Body installation labor, but I wish whoever hit the light assembly would have volunteered to pay for it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Suzuki still sells and services their vehicles in the United States and my mechanic tells me that is why Suzuki parts are so very expensive. They are not third party that they get for mine, rather genuine but from the USA and they are already expensive, plus when you add over 30% exchange on the USD they become outrageous.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all on a very busy SAP to begin April today with the Whatzit? answer, ... ... ...




That was interesting to read that last Sunday's Whatzit? actually had an official name — radiometer. I didn't know that and the wikipedia info was also interesting:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiometer


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> They are not third party that they get for mine, rather genuine but from the USA and they are already expensive,



Maybe the local third-party parts, besides and more likely possibly being cheaper, may be better and not leak like the last replacement seal they replaced did??? Hmmm...???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video on Vietnamese coffee, a Trudeau and Lavalin note and 'Hammajang' is Now a Word in the Oxford English Dictionary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Maybe we should try to make some Vietnamese Coffee here at the Cafe Chez Marc? Worth a try.

I like the word "Hammajang", meaning "all messed up".


----------



## Rps

And now for the Vegans amongst us



View attachment 89432


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Rp. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material? I appreciated the "shout out" for that doxie April Fool clip. I like to see my name in print.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, one more? If not, at least it speaks to many of us here in The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP half a VW bug, a girl serenades cows and a wife hides out after crashing hubby's classic Mustang.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP half a VW bug, a girl serenades cows and a wife hides out after crashing hubby's classic Mustang.


Morning, Don. Care for some OtHD coffee?

What good is hiding in the bathroom???????? 

Here is a fine RV in which to go camping.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee would be great. Just now finished up tomorrow's edition of SAP. All that is left to do now is replace the items I used for tomorrow as to not lag behind in my supply of 'stuff' for the future. And then to add one more than I used. That way I continue to build my resources each day, That system has not failed me in nearly a dozen years when I wound up in a hospital or without WIFI in a remote location, I am still prepared to carry on.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, coffee would be great. Just now finished up tomorrow's edition of SAP. All that is left to do now is replace the items I used for tomorrow as to not lag behind in my supply of 'stuff' for the future. And then to add one more than I used. That way I continue to build my resources each day, That system has not failed me in nearly a dozen years when I wound up in a hospital or without WIFI in a remote location, I am still prepared to carry on.


Good to hear. Hope that I send you some interesting items for future SAP editions. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a bowing deer in Japan, a look at a Turdeau/Notley voter and a lone worker saves a flooded highway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I have a yen for a hot chocolate for some reason today. Slept poorly with a very sore shoulder after too much lifting pulled it a bit again. Time to get working on tomorrow's SAP as it was sore to type last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I have a yen for a hot chocolate for some reason today. Slept poorly with a very sore shoulder after too much lifting pulled it a bit again. Time to get working on tomorrow's SAP as it was sore to type last night.


I shall join you, Don. I love hot chocolate. :love2::love2:


----------



## pm-r

> Time to get working on tomorrow's SAP as it was sore to type last night.



Bummer!!! Have you tried Apple's OS _*dictation*_ to maybe save some typing???

But then again, I hope it has improved a fair bit from its inauguration introduction with Mavericks that I've been trying to use for a while.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Another quiet day here in The Shang. Maybe we should advertise on SAP? Or, offer free drinks and finger food at The Café Chez Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Maybe some free TGIF coffee will bring some more folks into The Shang. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Bummer!!! Have you tried Apple's OS _*dictation*_ to maybe save some typing???
> 
> But then again, I hope it has improved a fair bit from its inauguration introduction with Mavericks that I've been trying to use for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I have tried this function, but it did not work for me because of the hours I work.

When one is up completing SAP, usually between 1:00 and 3:00 a.m., talking aloud in a totally quiet house while others, including the dog are asleep, disturbs everyone. I will stick to typing with my laptop in silent keyboard mode. Other than that, it would work.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP loading a trail bike, Starbucks coffee and what your dishwasher can do that you didn't know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some non-Starbucks coffee? Much cheaper .............. and no fires.

Liked the Pole Vaulter play on accents.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some non-Starbucks coffee? Much cheaper .............. and no fires.
> 
> Liked the Pole Vaulter play on accents.


Speaking of no fires, that was certainly not the case in our house this morning. I was up working on SAP from about 1:00 to 4:00 and went back to bed. I awoke about 7:00 to chocking and coughing and an awful smell. I knew both Ann and Crystal would be up as she leaves for her school by 7:30. I rushed out of the bedroom and hit a wall of acrid dark brown smoke.

Ann had put a couple of frozen homemade muffins in the microwave to thaw, setting it to power level two and three minutes time, then sat down in the dining room to sip on a coffee while they thawed. She smelled smoke and went back into the adjacent kitchen to find smoke pouring out of the bottom of the microwave. She immediately shut it off and opened all the windows and screen door and started several fans to clear the air.

The Microwave had gone rogue and absolutely burned those two muffins to a charred black golf ball in under two minutes.

My COPD was a real problem as I could not catch my breath, so I took two doses of Ventolin to ease my breathing and went back in the bedroom, closed the door and opened the window wide and started a fan to clear the air. At -1° it sure did cool off the house in a hurry but it took a full hour before all the smoke had cleared. 

The microwave now sits on the back deck and will have to be replaced later today.

One bright spot is that the upstairs smoke detector did not go off since the batteries had died. I likely forgot to change them last fall when the time changed. It holds two nine volt batteries and they are now replaced and working so we are safe again. Would not have noticed it otherwise.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Speaking of no fires, that was certainly not the case in our house this morning. I was up working on SAP from about 1:00 to 4:00 and went back to bed. I awoke about 7:00 to chocking and coughing and an awful smell. I knew both Ann and Crystal would be up as she leaves for her school by 7:30. I rushed out of the bedroom and hit a wall of acrid dark brown smoke.
> 
> Ann had put a couple of frozen homemade muffins in the microwave to thaw, setting it to power level two and three minutes time, then sat down in the dining room to sip on a coffee while they thawed. She smelled smoke and went back into the adjacent kitchen to find smoke pouring out of the bottom of the microwave. She immediately shut it off and opened all the windows and screen door and started several fans to clear the air.
> 
> The Microwave had gone rogue and absolutely burned those two muffins to a charred black golf ball in under two minutes.
> 
> My COPD was a real problem as I could not catch my breath, so I took two doses of Ventolin to ease my breathing and went back in the bedroom, closed the door and opened the window wide and started a fan to clear the air. At -1° it sure did cool off the house in a hurry but it took a full hour before all the smoke had cleared.
> 
> The microwave now sits on the back deck and will have to be replaced later today.
> 
> One bright spot is that the upstairs smoke detector did not go off since the batteries had died. I likely forgot to change them last fall when the time changed. It holds two nine volt batteries and they are now replaced and working so we are safe again. Would not have noticed it otherwise.


The smoke detector brings up another thought. I recently purchased 3 hardwired smoke detectors with battery back-up. Claims the battery will last 10 years but the detectors will not work without the battery. My question is will they fail when the battery dies even though they are hard wired? If so I will return as they are still unopened and go with a straight hardwired version. Of course given the calibre of todays instructions that could well mean if they are not hardwired, they won't work without a battery.


----------



## pm-r

> My question is *will they fail when the battery dies even though they are hard wired?*



Scary moments with smoke like that inside one's house.

As for your question, I would check with your local fire department and they usually have things to test or know about most fire/smoke alarms and will do so at no charge.

Our excellent local fire department is mainly composed of volunteers and do such tests at no charge, but won't refuse any small donations that they use to support many fundraisers. Just give them a call.

When we built our house 20 years ago, the electrical code insisted on hard-wired smoke detectors but they don't seem to have any backup battery or anything that I know of. Maybe I should check and see if the regulations have changed again and have something that works in case of a power failure.

Good suggestion, thanks.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I have tried this function, but it did not work for me because of the hours I work.
> 
> When one is up completing SAP, usually between 1:00 and 3:00 a.m., talking aloud in a totally quiet house while others, including the dog are asleep, disturbs everyone. I will stick to typing with my laptop in silent keyboard mode. Other than that, it would work.



Maybe it might be worthwhile to try just whispering in a quiet voice and a good microphone to save your shoulder and any pain from typing. 

Actually, even the built-in microphone on my iMac seems to be quite sensitive when I have tried the dictation, even when using a very low volume voice. But the old Logitech USB desktop microphone seems to be just a little bit more sensitive, but maybe that's my imagination. But it is closer to my mouth rather than the built-in mic on the top of my 27-inch iMac. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Turns out the batteries in the smoke alarm were not the issue. The unit itself has died so might as well buy two new ones and replace the one downstairs too as they are twins in style and age.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Turns out the batteries in the smoke alarm were not the issue. The unit itself has died so might as well buy two new ones and replace the one downstairs too as they are twins in style and age.



Yikes!!

Maybe that's why our local volunteer fire department has the signs out to test the home smoke/fire alarms during each time change.

Sounds like a good idea.

They even supply small _smoke sticks_ at no charge to use for testing the smoke alarms.

It's amazing the number of house fires that have been on the news the last few months, and many mentioning the lack of working alarms.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of no fires, that was certainly not the case in our house this morning. I was up working on SAP from about 1:00 to 4:00 and went back to bed. I awoke about 7:00 to chocking and coughing and an awful smell. I knew both Ann and Crystal would be up as she leaves for her school by 7:30. I rushed out of the bedroom and hit a wall of acrid dark brown smoke.
> 
> Ann had put a couple of frozen homemade muffins in the microwave to thaw, setting it to power level two and three minutes time, then sat down in the dining room to sip on a coffee while they thawed. She smelled smoke and went back into the adjacent kitchen to find smoke pouring out of the bottom of the microwave. She immediately shut it off and opened all the windows and screen door and started several fans to clear the air.
> 
> The Microwave had gone rogue and absolutely burned those two muffins to a charred black golf ball in under two minutes.
> 
> My COPD was a real problem as I could not catch my breath, so I took two doses of Ventolin to ease my breathing and went back in the bedroom, closed the door and opened the window wide and started a fan to clear the air. At -1° it sure did cool off the house in a hurry but it took a full hour before all the smoke had cleared.
> 
> The microwave now sits on the back deck and will have to be replaced later today.
> 
> One bright spot is that the upstairs smoke detector did not go off since the batteries had died. I likely forgot to change them last fall when the time changed. It holds two nine volt batteries and they are now replaced and working so we are safe again. Would not have noticed it otherwise.


Wow!!!  You all were very lucky. :clap: :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Turns out the batteries in the smoke alarm were not the issue. The unit itself has died so might as well buy two new ones and replace the one downstairs too as they are twins in style and age.


I think they are designed to fail at about 10 years. Relates to the small amount of short half life radioactive element used to help detect smoke.

Would be willing to bet that many are older than that, especially the hardwired variety.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sure sign of Spring. Granted it is sunny and +7C outside, but I just received my tomato seeds from Vesseys in PEI. So, I am ready to start my Scotia and Dutchess seeds indoors in some peat pots. Let the gardening begin.


----------



## pm-r

> but I just received my tomato seeds from Vesseys in PEI. So, I am ready to start my Scotia and Dutchess seeds indoors in some peat pots. Let the gardening begin.



What varieties did you get, and how do you figure out which ones to choose???

I think I counted 57 varieties of tomato plant seeds that they offer.

At Butcher Gardens where I worked, the owner back then wanted decent tasting tomatoes they could use in their restaurant rather than the pathetic and almost tasteless kinds the food wholesalers would provide. They ended up growing both Radio and Money Maker as two of the varieties I remember In some special greenhouses. I think one was also called Beefeater. sp?? They were very prone to whitefly infestations, but no sprays were used to control them!!! 

Both delicious juicy and sweet, and you could eat them almost like an apple, except for all the juice flowing down one's chin. ;-)

I wish we had more Sunlight Exposure around our house so we could at least grow some tomatoes. But we would also need some deer proof varieties!!!I The #*&%#& things graze and kill just about everything that grows, even the flowers of the daffodils which are supposed to be poisonous to them.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What varieties did you get, and how do you figure out which ones to choose???
> 
> I think I counted 57 varieties of tomato plant seeds that they offer.
> 
> At Butcher Gardens where I worked, the owner back then wanted decent tasting tomatoes they could use in their restaurant rather than the pathetic and almost tasteless kinds the food wholesalers would provide. They ended up growing both Radio and Money Maker as two of the varieties I remember In some special greenhouses. I think one was also called Beefeater. sp?? They were very prone to whitefly infestations, but no sprays were used to control them!!!
> 
> Both delicious juicy and sweet, and you could eat them almost like an apple, except for all the juice flowing down one's chin. ;-)
> 
> I wish we had more Sunlight Exposure around our house so we could at least grow some tomatoes. But we would also need some deer proof varieties!!!I The #*&%#& things graze and kill just about everything that grows, even the flowers of the daffodils which are supposed to be poisonous to them.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I started some heirloom Scotia seeds and Dutchess seeds. Both are determinate toms and will do well in our climate with a 60 day maturity date to start a harvest. I shall plant them outside in mid-to late June, and they should do well in the spot I have designated for them, which has a southwestern exposure. I have had bumper crops the past couple of years I have been growing toms. We shall see.

Deborah is the one who grows flowers.

Luckily,, no deer come into our garden.


----------



## pm-r

> I started some heirloom Scotia seeds and Dutchess seeds. Both are determinate toms and will do well in our climate with a 60 day maturity date to start a harvest. I shall plant them outside in mid-to late June, and they should do well in the spot I have designated for them, which has a southwestern exposure. I have had bumper crops the past couple of years I have been growing toms. We shall see.



That sounds good, and I believe most tomatoes just love a good amount of food and moisture and good soil as well as a lot of sunshine.

Do you do much or any pruning of your tomato plants or removing small sucker branches etc. or does that depend on the variety??



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds good, and I believe most tomatoes just love a good amount of food and moisture and good soil as well as a lot of sunshine.
> 
> Do you do much or any pruning of your tomato plants or removing small sucker branches etc. or does that depend on the variety??
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I did a bit of pruning last year when I had three beefsteak tom plants ............. they were getting huge. I find Epson Salts are a key ingredient when planting and then as they start to flower. The magnesium really helps in this process.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> I wish we had more Sunlight Exposure around our house so we could at least grow some tomatoes. But we would also need some deer proof varieties!!!I The #*&%#& things graze and kill just about everything that grows, even the flowers of the daffodils which are supposed to be poisonous to them.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======



Yep they love Marigolds, obviously they never read the book that says otherwise.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on a busy edition of SAP cityscapes with Al Popil, defining politicians, a kids rock band that will blow you away in our video and an in-depth look at a lovingly restored 1934 Pontiac 8.

Did I mention a puppy and Mind Bending Optical Illusions?

Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on a busy edition of SAP cityscapes with Al Popil, defining politicians, a kids rock band that will blow you away in our video and an in-depth look at a lovingly restored 1934 Pontiac 8.
> 
> Did I mention a puppy and Mind Bending Optical Illusions?
> 
> Enjoy.


Morning, Don. Coffee? Yes, those optical illusions needed a second and third look to appreciate them fully. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Set out some bt coffee (butter toffee) for rp to see if I could get him into the Cafe Chez Marc, and some bt doxies (black and tan) decided to taste the coffee.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm here today, around 15c. My ehmac on my iPad is acting strange lately. It opens about 6 pages back no matter what thread I look at. I deleted it from my favourites and reloaded but the same thing......even if I just go directly from my browser. Strange.

Will take some BT Marc, thanx. Thinking about firing up the BBQ this weekend yummmmmmmmm!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm here today, around 15c. My ehmac on my iPad is acting strange lately. It opens about 6 pages back no matter what thread I look at. I deleted it from my favourites and reloaded but the same thing......even if I just go directly from my browser. Strange.
> 
> Will take some BT Marc, thanx. Thinking about firing up the BBQ this weekend yummmmmmmmm!


How long since you shut down your iPad Rp?

They are notorious for 'issues' and my wife's brand new one is no different. We now shut it off overnight, never sleep it and the 'issues' disappeared. Forget to shut it down and it sleeps for a couple of days and the crappy performance comes right back. You may want to try shutting it down, wait a full minute and reboot for a quick fix. Then get in the habit of shutting it down when you go to bed and turning it back on in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm here today, around 15c. My ehmac on my iPad is acting strange lately. It opens about 6 pages back no matter what thread I look at. I deleted it from my favourites and reloaded but the same thing......even if I just go directly from my browser. Strange.
> 
> Will take some BT Marc, thanx. Thinking about firing up the BBQ this weekend yummmmmmmmm!


How about a fresh cup ot BT coffee, Rp? This time, I won't let any doxies near the cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How long since you shut down your iPad Rp?
> 
> They are notorious for 'issues' and my wife's brand new one is no different. We now shut it off overnight, never sleep it and the 'issues' disappeared. Forget to shut it down and it sleeps for a couple of days and the crappy performance comes right back. You may want to try shutting it down, wait a full minute and reboot for a quick fix. Then get in the habit of shutting it down when you go to bed and turning it back on in the morning.


Same here. Always shut it down at night. Then, charge it up every few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how about an early Whatzit pic to see if we can get some foot traffic flowing here in The Shang???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, how about an early Whatzit pic to see if we can get some foot traffic flowing here in The Shang???


Yikes, I forgot to do that, didn't I?

Here ya go guys!


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's a pic of something new on tomorrow's lunch -- our classic Reuben.

Ingredients --
Montreal Smoked Meat
Big Eye Swiss Cheese
Sauerkraut
Thousand Island
Marble Rye

Marbled rye bread filled with freshly sliced Montreal Smoked Meat, melty Swiss Cheese, tangy sauerkraut and creamy Thousand Island dressing. This is a reuben sandwich inspired by the Montreal restaurant, Schwartz's.

https://www.schwartzsdeli.com/


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yikes, I forgot to do that, didn't I?
> 
> Here ya go guys!


Thanx for the tip Don, I’ll do that and see what happens.

Would love some BT Marc. I’m waiting for the Leafs-Hans game to hear Bob Cole’s last broadcast. 

As for the Whatzit, I’ve got one in my garage tool box. Only used it once.


----------



## Rps

The Sammy looks great. What’s strange is I hate sauerkraut but love cole slaw.....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, I forgot to do that, didn't I?
> 
> Here ya go guys!


I thought it was a hole puncher for paper or metal. But Deborah thinks it is for leather and to punch holes in material like leather. I think that she might be right. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanx for the tip Don, I’ll do that and see what happens.
> 
> Would love some BT Marc. I’m waiting for the Leafs-Hans game to hear Bob Cole’s last broadcast.
> 
> As for the Whatzit, I’ve got one in my garage tool box. Only used it once.


Coming right up, Rp. Yes, Bob Cole has been a true NL/Canadian icon when it comes to hockey broadcasting. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The Sammy looks great. What’s strange is I hate sauerkraut but love cole slaw.....


We allow substitutions, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess what is the real caption to this pic .................

Folks "lined up" to get into the Cafe Chez Marc or May 8, 1945. Two million people gathered in Times Square to celebrate the end of World War II?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes, I forgot to do that, didn't I?
> 
> Here ya go guys!



I just sent you my guess to: SAP <[email protected]>


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Here's a pic of something new on tomorrow's lunch -- our classic Reuben.





> The Sammy looks great. What’s strange is I hate sauerkraut but love cole slaw.....





> We allow substitutions, Rp.



One of my favourites, and almost regardless of substitutions.

BTW Rps: If you have it there, our Co-Op grocery store carries a delicious fine cut soaked in wine sauerkraut. I'm sure you'd like it. It's much nicer than most of the more common coarse shredded sauerkraut stuff most places carry which I don't enjoy.


I just googled it and it's actually made by Bicks:
_*Bick’s® Bavaria-Fest Wine Sauerkraut*_
Bicks® | Bickâ€™s Bavaria-Fest Wine Sauerkraut


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> One of my favourites, and almost regardless of substitutions.
> 
> BTW Rps: If you have it there, our Co-Op grocery store carries a delicious fine cut soaked in wine sauerkraut. I'm sure you'd like it. It's much nicer than most of the more common coarse shredded sauerkraut stuff most places carry which I don't enjoy.
> 
> 
> I just googled it and it's actually made by Bicks:
> _*Bick’s® Bavaria-Fest Wine Sauerkraut*_
> Bicks® | Bick's Bavaria-Fest Wine Sauerkraut
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday coffee ............... but not too early for the doxies to start barking at deer roaming around in our neighbor's garden. Back to bed now. See you all later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning once again. Fresh coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I will grab a quick coffee to help wrestle with WIFI issues I have been having this morning that have prevented me from uploading SAP. I think I finally figured it out (Telus WIFI repeaters, one had to be reset) and now await it to reboot, then upload SAP. Nack to work.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, that coffee worked and SAP is up with interesting bits today. 

Ever wondered what it would be like to ride along in a navy jet and land on a carrier? Wonder no more as this video puts you in the pilot's seat and be warned, it's scary. F/A-18F Carrier Break: Bringing a section of fighters back to the boat at 500' and 480 Knots.

Also 10-foot poles and different types of people on a golf course.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I will grab a quick coffee to help wrestle with WIFI issues I have been having this morning that have prevented me from uploading SAP. I think I finally figured it out (Telus WIFI repeaters, one had to be reset) and now await it to reboot, then upload SAP. Nack to work.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. 

Yes, what would happen if you touched something/someone with a 10 foot pole?


----------



## Dr.G.

We are out of coffee .................... only beer is on tap just now. Sorry.


----------



## SINC

Am watching a Canadian with a three shot lead at the Valero in Texas. He was a late entry on Monday. Yah!


----------



## SINC

Corey Conners for the win. Beer on me!

EDIT: HE WON!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes, I forgot to do that, didn't I?
> 
> Here ya go guys!






> Morning all, that coffee worked and SAP is up with interesting bits today.



Nice Sunday SAP as usual but there seemed to be various answers as to what the actual Sunday Whatzit? was, including mine, but I was wondering if the SAP editor was looking for something more specific, especially considering the object source was from the UK.

So I tracked it down and the exact name they used was:
_*Vintage G Barnsley Leatherworking Eyelet Pliers*_
https://www.tooltique.co.uk/shop/vintage-g-barnsley-leatherworking-eyelet-pliers/

But not to rock the boat, but maybe they didn't know that the tool was used with more things than leather and the "_eyelets_" they mentioned are actually more commonly known as *grommets*.

*Grommet vs. Eyelet: What's the Difference?*
https://www.sailrite.com/Grommet-vs-Eyelet-Whats-the-Difference

Either one still needs a similar tool and a heck of a lot of even force to get the brass thing regardless of name, to roll over.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Well, Patrick as you will find on SAP this morning your answer was the only one that was correct since the terms eyelet and grommet are one and the same. Well done!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video features Go Rest High On That Mountain. Vince Gill, Alison Krauss and Ricky Skaggs perform this classic at Carnegie Hall. Also a Dog Does Trust Fall! and Betcha Didn’t Know!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Corey Conners for the win. Beer on me!
> 
> EDIT: HE WON!


Yes ....... and that qualifies him for The Masters.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video features Go Rest High On That Mountain. Vince Gill, Alison Krauss and Ricky Skaggs perform this classic at Carnegie Hall. Also a Dog Does Trust Fall! and Betcha Didn’t Know!


Morning, Don. We would not have one of our doxies attempt that "trust fall" -- too much danger could come to their back.

Did not know that Walt Disney was afraid of real mice.


----------



## SINC

It made me think:

A fellow at The Legion on Saturday wearing a green shirt, asked me if I had signed my organ donor card yet? I replied that I had not, I always figured I was too old.

He then asked me, if you needed an organ, would you accept one? I said sure.

I then signed my organ donor card later on Saturday.

After that chat, there was no doubt in my mind.

EDIT: I now know where this guy got that line. It is being used in a green shirt commercial currently running on TV that I saw this morning. No matter, it worked.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A reverse Whatzit for you...


View attachment 89502


----------



## pm-r

> EDIT: I now know where this guy got that line. It is being used in a green shirt commercial currently running on TV that I saw this morning.



I don't want to sound too much like an old miserable curmudgeon, but my wife and some others feel the same way, that the *Green Shirt* thing has become a little bit too much and almost to the point of being obnoxious.

Enough already, please!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It made me think:
> 
> A fellow at The Legion on Saturday wearing a green shirt, asked me if I had signed my organ donor card yet? I replied that I had not, I always figured I was too old.
> 
> He then asked me, if you needed an organ, would you accept one? I said sure.
> 
> I then signed my organ donor card later on Saturday.
> 
> After that chat, there was no doubt in my mind.
> 
> EDIT: I now know where this guy got that line. It is being used in a green shirt commercial currently running on TV that I saw this morning. No matter, it worked.


Good for you, Don. :clap::clap::clap:

Here in NS, there is a bill before the legislature to make organ donation a given unless you opt out. 300 people here in NS were waiting for organs last year, but only 21 received something needed. I have always opted in to the organ donation, but this "you are in unless you opt out" will be so helpful for those in need. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A reverse Whatzit for you...
> 
> 
> View attachment 89502


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

I know what I shall be doing tomorrow. Just gassed up my snow blower with fresh gasoline. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

LOL!!! Love the sign... 

I really must get down and get our income taxes done... Damn _toit_, always getting in the way...

I can't see the job for the excuses blocking the view... any snow now would really be pissing me off...



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> LOL!!! Love the sign...
> 
> I really must get down and get our income taxes done... Damn _toit_, always getting in the way...
> 
> I can't see the job for the excuses blocking the view... any snow now would really be pissing me off...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I think that my lawyers/tax accountants of the firm Dewey, Cheatham and Howe have an office in Vancouver. They were able to get me a five figure refund, mainly due to claiming the doxies as "dependents" ............ and getting Molly, who was born in Finland, a special discount for "housing a foreign student". 

Snow is falling and starting to stick. :--(XX)


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video features Go Rest High On That Mountain. Vince Gill, Alison Krauss and Ricky Skaggs perform this classic at Carnegie Hall. Also a Dog Does Trust Fall! and Betcha Didn’t Know!



I got the greatest kick out of the article on DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE and I think the Internet and media should get back to spreading the dangers and damage it can do.

No doubt Trump and others will want to ban it and make everything great again.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Going out to shovel a path for the doxies. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP farting in BC, cooking with too much oil and a pink car for women in the 1950s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any hot coffee on the go? I could use some. Just spent about 90 minutes trying to clear my driveway of the 20cm of snow and ice pellets. I am pooped.


----------



## Rps

Marc, maybe one of these to get your energy up....

http://www.cbc.ca/1.5089572


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, maybe one of these to get your energy up....
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/1.5089572


Wow, that looks great, Patrick. Sadly, Windsor, NS is about an hour drive from here, and the roads are terrible. So, it shall have to wait until another day.

Luckily, I helped a neighbor clear away her driveway, along with my other neighbor, and she made some blueberry muffins, like these in the picture. Yum :love2::love2:


----------



## pm-r

Those look delicious and my wife loves blueberries!!! Especially the large locally grown ones.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those look delicious and my wife loves blueberries!!! Especially the large locally grown ones.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true, Patrick. :love2::love2:

My neighbor used frozen blueberries that were from Oxford, NS, where Cuba Mark now lives. They are some of the finest blueberries in all of NS.


----------



## pm-r

> They are some of the finest blueberries in all of NS.



And not only the best and finest blueberries, but the best and finest _*WILD blueberries*_it seems.

Our local ones are good but are all planted and apparantly your WILD ones are native seeded and are even better for you.

And wow, that Oxford Frozen Food plant is sure huge and great for the area. And for good wild blueberry lovers as well!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Well, well, here is a surprise indeed. We were not even selected in the Liberals Canadian smart city competition run by Alberta's Millwood's mafia minister Amerjeet Sohi, so we entered the world competition on our own. Guess what?

*St. Albert's smart city strategies ranked third best in the world*



> St. Albert’s smart city strategies are getting recognized on the global stage.
> 
> In a worldwide comparison of smart city strategies by German-based company Roland Berger, St. Albert took third place out of 153 cities. The city was only beat out by Vienna, Austria, who took the top spot, and London, England.
> 
> The report describes St. Albert as being a “newcomer with a very comprehensive Smart City master plan comprising 22 strategy fields with strong technology and innovation aspects.”
> 
> The three main goals of that master plan include improving local program and service delivery, economic development and organizational efficiencies.


https://www.stalberttoday.ca/local-...tegies-ranked-third-best-in-the-world-1359707


----------



## pm-r

> St. Albert's smart city strategies ranked third best in the world



I wonder if they include your local municipal government and Council as making up some of the *smart* qualifications.

And no doubt most people there have more per capita of people using smartphones, smart door locks, smart thermostats etc. ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And not only the best and finest blueberries, but the best and finest _*WILD blueberries*_it seems.
> 
> Our local ones are good but are all planted and apparantly your WILD ones are native seeded and are even better for you.
> 
> And wow, that Oxford Frozen Food plant is sure huge and great for the area. And for good wild blueberry lovers as well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, on all accounts. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a bathroom I will pass on using, a baby gets a surprise and in our video, 'Elephant Yai Bua, Our Living Legend'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, that is not a truly usable bathroom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today, in honor of National Grilled Cheese Day, we are serving one of our specialties. Enjoy.

Grilled Cheese with Ham & Apples


----------



## SINC

Just about time to shower and shave so I can take Ann to her appointment at the eye doc. She has new glasses that he wanted her to wear for a month and then return for drops to be put in and an internal eye exam to see if the new lenses corrected a blurring issue she was having with her old glasses. Since she cannot drive for four hours after getting the drops, I am filling in.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just about time to shower and shave so I can take Ann to her appointment at the eye doc. She has new glasses that he wanted her to wear for a month and then return for drops to be put in and an internal eye exam to see if the new lenses corrected a blurring issue she was having with her old glasses. Since she cannot drive for four hours after getting the drops, I am filling in.


You are a good husband, Don. :clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting ............... and somewhat true.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Today, in honor of National Grilled Cheese Day, we are serving one of our specialties. Enjoy.
> 
> Grilled Cheese with Ham & Apples




That's a nice honour, but just a bit early — not NATIONAL GRILLED CHEESE SANDWICH DAY.

National Grilled Cheese Sandwich Day _*is observed annually on April 12th. *_
https://nationaldaycalendar.com/days-2/national-grilled-cheese-sandwich-day-april-12/


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's a nice honour, but just a bit early — not NATIONAL GRILLED CHEESE SANDWICH DAY.
> 
> National Grilled Cheese Sandwich Day _*is observed annually on April 12th. *_
> https://nationaldaycalendar.com/days-2/national-grilled-cheese-sandwich-day-april-12/
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True, but that is in the US. Here in Nova Scotia, where the Canadian National Grilled Cheese day started, it is observed on April 10th. We use Nova Scotia and BC apples, and cheese from Quebec. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> Since she cannot drive for four hours after getting the drops, I am filling in.



It's too bad that more husbands aren't out driving their wives that should have been, going by some of of the crazy actions I've seen some local drivers doing lately. So I guess a lot of them must have been seeing their eye doctor and maybe even had drops used to blur their vision.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It's too bad that more husbands aren't out driving their wives that should have been, going by some of of the crazy actions I've seen some local drivers doing lately. So I guess a lot of them must have been seeing their eye doctor and maybe even had drops used to blur their vision.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Agreed. :clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, all too true some days/weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a picture for the "Things people send us" in SAP?

I did not take either picture. As well, the picture of the Lunenburg Harbor was taken by a professional photographer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our Molly appears at 1:09-1:12 and again at 7:50 - 7:52


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAroThgrTtc


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang, 

I too am busy with Income Tax return preparation...ugh...what a mountain of paper. 

Almost done though.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> 
> I too am busy with Income Tax return preparation...ugh...what a mountain of paper.
> 
> Almost done though.


Evening, Kim. Yes, tax time is a drag. I use Turbo Tax and that really helps things along. For The Cafe Chez Marc, I use the accounting firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. They somehow enabled me to get a $139,835 refund. I was able to claim the doxies, Molly and even Don. Go figure.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Feel your pain Kim, got mine done a couple of weeks ago.

Lovely pics Marc.

Don, here’s something that might be an SAP item...it’s the answer to a question I have wondered about...


View attachment 89544


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. Yes, tax time is a drag. I use Turbo Tax and that really helps things along. For The Cafe Chez Marc, I use the accounting firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. They somehow enabled me to get a $139,835 refund. I was able to claim the doxies, Molly and even Don. Go figure.
> 
> Bonne chance, mon ami.




I think I read somewhere that the accounting firm of _Dewey, Cheatham and Howe_ were somehow involved in the BC money laundering fiasco but they are completely safe because all the involved Authority people are completely incompetent and seem to be unable to do anyting.

But they did manage to get the 96 year old pensioner lady to pay her $3.60 overdue account through a court order, but she will not mind too much as she will be spending a few days in jail which will provide her enough meals and save her enough money to pay the overdue amount.

Such mind-boggling Justice and incompetence these days!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> 
> I too am busy with Income Tax return preparation...ugh...what a mountain of paper.
> 
> Almost done though.



I was actually able to get the _CRA Auto-fill_ to work this year with the Mac software I normally use, which was very fast in filling in the various forms, and now I'm having to spend at least twice the time I would normally spend in entering the data manually to find out any discrepancies or possible incorrect errors or why some of the entries were entered where they were.

It seems one cannot blame the _CRA Auto-fill_ if there are any mistakes with any filed return. Go figure!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a revealing shot of the PM, a fishing net fail and some really weird but satisfying bagpipe music in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think I read somewhere that the accounting firm of _Dewey, Cheatham and Howe_ were somehow involved in the BC money laundering fiasco but they are completely safe because all the involved Authority people are completely incompetent and seem to be unable to do anyting.
> 
> But they did manage to get the 96 year old pensioner lady to pay her $3.60 overdue account through a court order, but she will not mind too much as she will be spending a few days in jail which will provide her enough meals and save her enough money to pay the overdue amount.
> 
> Such mind-boggling Justice and incompetence these days!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Interesting, Patrick. I am given one requirement from the firm -- I am to let them cash my refund check, which is done at a bank in Panama, they take out their fee and give me the rest in cash, which I am to store in my basement and not put into any bank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is now being served ........... free. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. We just got in a new shipment of coffee mugs for the Café Chez Marc ............. when you can experience fine coffee while being educated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I assume that you are watching. Going to be close to the finish, I think. We shall see.

2019 PGA Tour Leaderboard - Golf Scores - CBSSports.com


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I assume that you are watching. Going to be close to the finish, I think. We shall see.
> 
> 2019 PGA Tour Leaderboard - Golf Scores - CBSSports.com


Hi Marc, just now got home, and no, sadly I have not been watching.

My day started off with Crystal having a flat tire on her truck when she backed out of the garage at 7:30 a.m. I handed her my keys and said, take mine, don't worry about it, I shall look after it.

Got the Alberta Motor Association mobile repair truck here by 10:00 a.m. and took the tire off, repaired the tire (it had a wood screw in it of all things) and all was done before 11:00.

I then went to Safeway and did some shopping with Crystal's Xterra. Like driving a tank after my wee Suzuki. It also needed an oil change and I got my local shop to take it in at 3:30. While I waited, I took the thing over to the car wash and cleaned the interior, washed the floor mats and waxed the vehicle.

Got it all done and home by 4:30 just in time to meet Crystal as she got home early today.

At the end of the day, there is a God as she had in her hand a case of 12 Steam Whistle pilsner she wanted me to have for handling all her issues while she was at work. We shared one each out in the rear garage with Ely, who I had taken out for a visit to greet her when she arrived.

Damn fine day. Do a few favours for my favourite daughter and get to share a beer with her too. Did I mention she is our only daughter?

So no golf today, but a buddy from Calgary is coming up Saturday to watch The Masters with me for the final two rounds. He wants to take his '62 T-Bird for a run so that is a good thing too. We have been friends since 1964.

I am now looking forward to watching the final two rounds, but not tomorrow either as I am busy converting SAP to a secure site with an https address and hope to finish Friday. I hope to upload all my site to the new secure format and that is a big job.


----------



## pm-r

> but not tomorrow either as I am busy converting SAP to a secure site with an https address and hope to finish Friday. I hope to upload all my site to the new secure format and that is a big job.



Sure souds like a mighty fine daughter!!! ;-)

Just curious, but why _convert SAP to a secure site with an https address_ as it's a read only site is it not??? 

I don't see how anyone could get infected from visiting it the way it is. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Sure souds like a mighty fine daughter!!! ;-)
> 
> Just curious, but why _convert SAP to a secure site with an https address_ as it's a read only site is it not???
> 
> I don't see how anyone could get infected from visiting it the way it is.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I wish Patrick. People just do not understand that I really do not need to do this. The thing is that most who visit are on Microsoft and McAfee in particular screams at them that my site is not secure and it scares them. That drives down my visitor count and that is not a good thing. So I am being dragged into Google's latest secure idea, albeit kicking and screaming myself.

I am tired of trying to explain to readers that they have nothing to fear, so to end it, I will make it secure in their minds, Or is that the minds of the software security folks who put the fear of God in their subscribers for one reason. To make money.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hi Marc, just now got home, and no, sadly I have not been watching.
> 
> My day started off with Crystal having a flat tire on her truck when she backed out of the garage at 7:30 a.m. I handed her my keys and said, take mine, don't worry about it, I shall look after it.
> 
> Got the Alberta Motor Association mobile repair truck here by 10:00 a.m. and took the tire off, repaired the tire (it had a wood screw in it of all things) and all was done before 11:00.
> 
> I then went to Safeway and did some shopping with Crystal's Xterra. Like driving a tank after my wee Suzuki. It also needed an oil change and I got my local shop to take it in at 3:30. While I waited, I took the thing over to the car wash and cleaned the interior, washed the floor mats and waxed the vehicle.
> 
> Got it all done and home by 4:30 just in time to meet Crystal as she got home early today.
> 
> At the end of the day, there is a God as she had in her hand a case of 12 Steam Whistle pilsner she wanted me to have for handling all her issues while she was at work. We shared one each out in the rear garage with Ely, who I had taken out for a visit to greet her when she arrived.
> 
> Damn fine day. Do a few favours for my favourite daughter and get to share a beer with her too. Did I mention she is our only daughter?
> 
> So no golf today, but a buddy from Calgary is coming up Saturday to watch The Masters with me for the final two rounds. He wants to take his '62 T-Bird for a run so that is a good thing too. We have been friends since 1964.
> 
> I am now looking forward to watching the final two rounds, but not tomorrow either as I am busy converting SAP to a secure site with an https address and hope to finish Friday. I hope to upload all my site to the new secure format and that is a big job.


Don, you are a good father and husband. Phil Mickelson would be proud of you ................. and he is in third place on the leaderboard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee ............. in your new mugs. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> I wish Patrick. People just do not understand that I really do not need to do this.



OK, and that's a bummer.

I understood that Google was supposed to be flagging HTTP only sites with a warning, but I sure havent noticed many such occurances with the Google Chome I'm using.

Your site sure doesn't work that way for me and this is what I get, but I guess most Windows users get some dire B.S. warning:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> OK, and that's a bummer.
> 
> I understood that Google was supposed to be flagging HTTP only sites with a warning, but I sure havent noticed many such occurances with the Google Chome I'm using.
> 
> Your site sure doesn't work that way for me and this is what I get, but I guess most Windows users get some dire B.S. warning:


I always suggest to readers that they use this site to check my site. It assures them that my site is clean on any given day.

https://transparencyreport.google.com/safe-browsing/search

This, by the way, is what I see using Safari.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some beauty orchid shots by Al Popil, a girl does a convincing spider dance and an ape's interaction with humans in our video.

Also, Fawlty Towers Named Best British Sitcom Of All Time, something I have thought for a very long time. I have all 12 episodes on a DVD and watch it a couple of times a year and never tire of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some TGIF coffee in your new mug?


----------



## pm-r

> I always suggest to readers that they use this site to check my site. It assures them that my site is clean on any given day.


BTW: I came accross the following but have no idea where the FREE security registration places are if you could use one.

Just thought it might help:



> It's not necessarily bullying static websites to force SSL Certificates down their throats _*since there are a lot of cheaper alternatives (and you can even get one for free).*_ Switching to HTTPS encourages a culture of safety and security, something the internet desperately needs.


https://www.globalsign.com/en-sg/blog/google-chrome-to-flag-all-http-websites-unsecure/



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> BTW: I came accross the following but have no idea where the FREE security registration places are if you could use one.
> 
> Just thought it might help:
> 
> 
> https://www.globalsign.com/en-sg/blog/google-chrome-to-flag-all-http-websites-unsecure/
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks, Patrick but the SSL certificate is not an issue, Hostgator, my host server gave me one for free. The tough part is figuring out the coding.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Thanks, Patrick but the SSL certificate is not an issue, Hostgator, my host server gave me one for free. The tough part is figuring out the coding.



Good luck, and I must admit that it didn't take very long for me to get completely lost reading, or I should say, glancing through this article:
_*How to Move HTTP to HTTPS on WordPress
Step-by-Step Guide for Securing Your WP Site*_
https://websitesetup.org/http-to-https-wordpress/

Us SAP readers apperciate all that you do, even if it is somewhat unnecessary in your case.

Matbe you should start selling SAP mugs, caps and T-shirts etc. with credit card purchases to help make up for all your extra work to make it secure.

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Good luck, and I must admit that it didn't take very long for me to get completely lost reading, or I should say, glancing through this article:
> _*How to Move HTTP to HTTPS on WordPress
> Step-by-Step Guide for Securing Your WP Site*_
> https://websitesetup.org/http-to-https-wordpress/
> 
> Us SAP readers apperciate all that you do, even if it is somewhat unnecessary in your case.
> 
> Matbe you should start selling SAP mugs, caps and T-shirts etc. with credit card purchases to help make up for all your extra work to make it secure.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Now there's an idea!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of doxies barking at some deer in my neighbor's back yard. Such is Life. I shall start the coffee brewing now. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video will get you dancing 60s style, Al Popil's orchids and a gazelle escapes from a hyena.


----------



## SINC

Oh, and before I forget, here is an early shot of tomorrow's Whatzit? It may prove quite difficult, or will it?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh, and before I forget, here is an early shot of tomorrow's Whatzit? It may prove quite difficult, or will it?


A unique Whatzit pic, Don. I don't have a clue as to what it might be.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I’m with you Marc don’t know what it is.....or what they are. They look like a bag of shoe horns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I’m with you Marc don’t know what it is.....or what they are. They look like a bag of shoe horns.


Morning, Rp. Great minds think alike in that this was my initial guess, but I think that they are too curved to be a shoe horn. We shall see.

How is Life treating you these days? When are you Georgia bound?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, hoping soon. We’ve had some issues to deal with so once they are looked after off we go.


----------



## Rps

Don, not a usual item for SAP, but wondering .....


View attachment 89578


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. I’m with you Marc don’t know what it is.....or what they are. They look like a bag of shoe horns.



I think you're sort of close but think "soda fountain", and we could have used them in the old days when they served true "Sodas", the ones made with pop and ice cream!!! ;-)

I'm pretty sure... I think... maybe...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

I see where your going Patrick....yes it could very well be. Nice going a great guess!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think you're sort of close but think "soda fountain", and we could have used them in the old days when they served true "Sodas", the ones made with pop and ice cream!!! ;-)
> 
> I'm pretty sure... I think... maybe...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Ice cream scoops? A great speculation. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening here in The Shang. Hope this finds all well and enjoying Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Sweet dreams. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a bird on a wiper blade, 93-year-old lady biker and Bullet Bra: The Indispensable Underwear For The Sweater Girls In The 1940s And 1950s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is ready when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rainy here today. 
A very fascinating article on multiplication.......yup multiplication

https://apple.news/AxWNGa46lTPOpIlQKdL763w


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy here today.
> A very fascinating article on multiplication.......yup multiplication
> 
> https://apple.news/AxWNGa46lTPOpIlQKdL763w


Just noticed what could turn out to be a problem in the future for Apple News. In the link above when I clicked on it, I got this warning:










That leads me to think of an issue. Right now, everyone can access Apple News because it is free for 30 days and I was able to open it by clicking on the notice.

BUT when Apple News becomes a paid service of Apple, that will not be the case once the trial period expires, unless I subscribe to Apple News and pay for it monthly.

Since I have no intention of paying Apple monthly to use this service when I can easily access most of this content in the normal way I have used for decades now, it will mean any link such as this one will not be available to me to read. People who use the service to post links will limit their chances of reaching only readers who pay for Apple content.

In my case I would in future find the story free online and post the direct link, not use the Apple News link which would pressure ehMac readers to subscribe.

In my view, this is yet another money grab by a greedy Apple to monetize what is currently free.

At least that is the way I am interpreting things now.

EDIT: Not sure why the image will not show up above so am attacing it below.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy here today.
> A very fascinating article on multiplication.......yup multiplication
> 
> https://apple.news/AxWNGa46lTPOpIlQKdL763w


Very interesting. Wonder if it will catch on in schools .............. that really don't teach the "carry over" method anymore ............... or cursive writing.


----------



## pm-r

> Just noticed what could turn out to be a problem in the future for Apple News. In the link above when I clicked on it, I got this warning:



I just got a very fast page note "*Opening Story*..." shown in a large font and some smaller text I wasn't even given enough time to even read as it automatically reloaded and showed me a page from: https://www.wired.com/story/mathematicians-discover-the-perfect-way-to-multiply/

I'm using Mavericks 10.9.5 and Google Chrome v. 67.x.
I guess I'm avoiding even more of Apples rather overboard and paranoid security BS as well as no ability to run their new News service.

Thank God for that!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this is going to be quite the finish in this final round at The Masters. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, I am not really a Tiger Woods fan .............. but I do hope he wins today. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

@*Dr.G.*

Marc, I came across a rather neat old wood sawmill you probably know about, but one would sure have to keep their wits about them to avoid the many potential accidents just lurking at almost every point and corner.

But rather sad to see that not one worker was wearing any hearing protection, even if it was just for filming a demo video!!! 

I don't know if the Mill is still actively working or even part time as a tourist attraction, assuming it actually still exists

_*Water mill in Lunenburg County, NS*_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg248eELDyU

We have or had a similar old mill setup at HERITAGE ACRES that used to put on a steam-powered lumber sawmill operation during their special events days, but I don't know if that's still happening these days.

It seems that not many of the old-timers are left who know how to keep the old machines running and working, at least safely!!!

Gallery - Heritage Acres


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @*Dr.G.*
> 
> Marc, I came across a rather neat old wood sawmill you probably know about, but one would sure have to keep their wits about them to avoid the many potential accidents just lurking at almost every point and corner.
> 
> But rather sad to see that not one worker was wearing any hearing protection, even if it was just for filming a demo video!!!
> 
> I don't know if the Mill is still actively working or even part time as a tourist attraction, assuming it actually still exists
> 
> _*Water mill in Lunenburg County, NS*_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg248eELDyU
> 
> We have or had a similar old mill setup at HERITAGE ACRES that used to put on a steam-powered lumber sawmill operation during their special events days, but I don't know if that's still happening these days.
> 
> It seems that not many of the old-timers are left who know how to keep the old machines running and working, at least safely!!!
> 
> Gallery - Heritage Acres
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Very interesting, Patrick. We know a Susan Corkum, who might be related to Ivan Corkum, although it is a very common name here in Lunenburg. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got up to 18C in full sunshine. Spent a couple of hours in my shorts and a tee shirt weeding my tomato plot in hopes of planting some home-grown from seed tomato plants in a couple of months. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Due to the few of us regulars and the lurkers, The Shang is nearing 11,000,000 views with10,900,000 so far.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Due to the few of us regulars and the lurkers, The Shang is nearing 11,000,000 views with10,900,000 so far.



WOW!!! That's a hell of a lot of posts isn't it...??? 

And that's just counting the actual number of *posts*, so the number of *views* would have to be a heck of a lot more.

BTW: I don't know who or what the #1 post was all about:
Dec 31st, 1969, 07:00 PM #1
Guest

I thought you started it:
Apr 4th, 2003, 05:02 PM

So, see what you started. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! That's a hell of a lot of posts isn't it...???
> 
> And that's just counting the actual number of *posts*, so the number of *views* would have to be a heck of a lot more.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Those were views ............... posts are much less. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Those were views ............... posts are much less. :clap:




Really? So what does the number in the top right corner of each post represent???

And you seem to have contributed a good percentage of that total number so far:


> Dr.G.
> Canadian By Choice
> 
> Dr.G.'s Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Aug 2001
> Location: Lunenburg, NS
> _*Posts: 110,063*_



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Really? So what does the number in the top right corner of each post represent???
> 
> And you seem to have contributed a good percentage of that total number so far:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======



119,844 posts and 10,900,144 views


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin a bit early . See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, all too true. Osteoarthritis in both knees, especially the left knee, due to my days of jogging back in the early 70s to mid 80s. Those were the days ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Don's birthday gift was just delivered. It is sitting in the driveway of his son here in Nova Scotia. So, this will finally get him to come east. We shall see.

It is a Brewster Rolls Royce.


----------



## pm-r

> Don's birthday gift was just delivered.



A nice gesture, but he may go broke trying to maintain it, if he decides to keep it. Definitely not the best or easiest of cars to drive or work on.

He may also want to keep a bit of spare cash aside in order to pay for the physio he'll probably need due to the heavy steering and shifting.

Personally, I often wondered why such cars carry such a high, or should I say absurd price tags.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A nice gesture, but he may go broke trying to maintain it, if he decides to keep it. Definitely not the best or easiest of cars to drive or work on.
> 
> He may also want to keep a bit of spare cash aside in order to pay for the physio he'll probably need due to the heavy steering and shifting.
> 
> Personally, I often wondered why such cars carry such a high, or should I say absurd price tags.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


A valid point, Patrick. Maybe we should give him a more practical gift that he might use ............. like a new RV? He could choose one from this collection. 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=big+...KHRReBjoQ9QEwEHoECAYQDA#imgrc=yqR0T1cdxFAspM:

Or, I guess we could give him what we gave him last year -- a new toaster.


----------



## SINC

My birthday is still 71 days away????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My birthday is still 71 days away????


Yes, we know, but it is never too soon to start looking for your birthday gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Luckily, the thunder and lightening are no more. Should be able to get some longer sleep. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, things are back to normal after having company from Calgary from Friday to Monday, so SAP is up for the day.

Election day in Alberta will give us reason to celebrate this evening, a kid checks out dog poo and our video on how Big Ben keeps accurate time are featured today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Coffee???

"Kid Checks Out Dog Poo!"   XX)

That 1951 Buick LeSabre is quite the design.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, rainy here today but moving to 14c. And now a house keeping tip...maybe SAP worthy...

View attachment 89604


----------



## pm-r

> Election day in Alberta will give us reason to celebrate this evening,



From what I read about the advance polls and the huge voter turnout in Alberta, do you think there are very many left of those that are eligible to get out and vote today, the actual voting day??


PS: It also appears but the official results won't be known for several days. Maybe Saturday at the earliest...

Election results won’t be finalized for days
https://www.reddeeradvocate.com/pro...nce-voter-turnout-record-breaking-in-alberta/

I guess they don't use centralized voting machines that would help for those who were able to vote out of their actual registered voting locations.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, rainy here today but moving to 14c. And now a house keeping tip...maybe SAP worthy...
> 
> View attachment 89604


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> From what I read about the advance polls and the huge voter turnout in Alberta, do you think there are very many left of those that are eligible to get out and vote today, the actual voting day??
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Good to hear. Everyone should exercise their right to a vote. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true, at least for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dogs do have a way of keeping one young.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3yCcXgbKrE[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today of SAP Alberta flushes the NDP, Seven Spanish Angels with Ray Charles and Willie Nelson and High-Cat Diet: Urban Coyotes Feast On Pets, Study Finds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today of SAP Alberta flushes the NDP, Seven Spanish Angels with Ray Charles and Willie Nelson and High-Cat Diet: Urban Coyotes Feast On Pets, Study Finds.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? I have heard of coyotes going after neighborhood cats and small dogs.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don, SAP maybe? But also a sign of the times.....

View attachment 89616


----------



## SINC

Awaiting my new driver's license info in the mail. Alberta licenses expire every five years on your birthday until you turn 75 so my last one was only good for four years. 

Once I get the notice, I have to go to my GP for a medical and present then that document to the government, surrender my license and await a new one in the mail about two weeks later.

The length of the term is decided, but if health is good, it is usually granted for another five years. After age 80, it is normally only given for two years at a time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don, SAP maybe? But also a sign of the times.....
> 
> View attachment 89616


Good one, Rp. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Awaiting my new driver's license info in the mail. Alberta licenses expire every five years on your birthday until you turn 75 so my last one was only good for four years.
> 
> Once I get the notice, I have to go to my GP for a medical and present then that document to the government, surrender my license and await a new one in the mail about two weeks later.
> 
> The length of the term is decided, but if health is good, it is usually granted for another five years. After age 80, it is normally only given for two years at a time.


Interesting. Still, you should be able to pass your physical and continue to drive. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Here kitty kitty kitty...

View attachment 89626


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Here kitty kitty kitty...
> 
> View attachment 89626


Good one. Too bad the doxies would not get along with this "kitty".


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an unusual video, 'Catching Watermelons', an exciting trip to the bank and women's gray hair.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Good luck with your "trip" to the bank and being debt free.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another quiet day here in The Shang. Still, we are here to serve and protect. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, all too true for me. I have a wicked slice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have an early morning doctor's appointment in Halifax today, so I shall not be back in The Shang until this afternoon. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good luck with your doc appointment.

Today on SAP an old Ry Cooder clip, a vulture's mistake and a kind 7-11 owner.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good luck with your doc appointment.
> 
> Today on SAP an old Ry Cooder clip, a vulture's mistake and a kind 7-11 owner.


Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

It just occurred to me that it is a holiday, does your doc often work on a holiday?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It just occurred to me that it is a holiday, does your doc often work on a holiday?



Good point Don, I hadn't thought of that. And it looks like it's quite a good long one hour ± 
drive one-way according to Google maps.

That's a long way to drive if it's one's normal doctor.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Good point Don, I hadn't thought of that. And it looks like it's quite a good long one hour ±
> drive one-way according to Google maps.
> 
> That's a long way to drive if it's one's normal doctor.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yeah, but I think his doc is a specialist and there is not likely such a doc in small town Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP you will never see a dog leap a river as wide as this while fetching a stick, Mr. Bean the invisible drummer and 'She Lived For 99 Years With Organs In All The Wrong Places And Never Knew It'.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all, today on SAP...



Now all we need is a preview hint for Sunday's Whatsit?

I may have more important things to do on Sunday to spend my time on as it will be our 40th wedding anniversary. 

Not sure what the special event (dinner???) will be as _See Who Shall Deside_ hasn't as yet.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Now all we need is a preview hint for Sunday's Whatsit?
> 
> I may have more important things to do on Sunday to spend my time on as it will be our 40th wedding anniversary.
> 
> Not sure what the special event (dinner???) will be as _See Who Shall Deside_ hasn't as yet.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yikes, forgot again, here ya go!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a pic to mess with your mind, an owl in the grill of a truck and chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good point Don, I hadn't thought of that. And it looks like it's quite a good long one hour ±
> drive one-way according to Google maps.
> 
> That's a long way to drive if it's one's normal doctor.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





SINC said:


> Yeah, but I think his doc is a specialist and there is not likely such a doc in small town Lunenburg.


They do work in the ER and the operating room, even on a holiday. Friday was for a routine kidney stone removal that went south. Lots of bleeding which put me in the hospital overnight for the first time in my life. Was able to get out this afternoon.

So, Happy Easter ............. and Happy Passover.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> They do work in the ER and the operating room, even on a holiday. Friday was for a routine kidney stone removal that went south. Lots of bleeding which put me in the hospital overnight for the first time in my life. Was able to get out this afternoon.
> 
> So, Happy Easter ............. and Happy Passover.



I trust and hope they got your kidney stone situation completely sorted out and cured.

I'm quite familiar with surgeries that can and do go south unfortunately, and in my case In 2017, that ended up with a 4 1/2 week hospital stay.

And yes, Happy Easter ............. and Happy Passover and whatever other Happy Celebration may be celebrated.

I hope you are all able to enjoy it and feeling well enough to do so.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Wow, what an amazing story....how did this kid survive this.....

Miracle Teenager Survives On His Own For Almost 6 Hours With No Wi-Fi – Waterford Whispers News


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I trust and hope they got your kidney stone situation completely sorted out and cured.
> 
> I'm quite familiar with surgeries that can and do go south unfortunately, and in my case In 2017, that ended up with a 4 1/2 week hospital stay.
> 
> And yes, Happy Easter ............. and Happy Passover and whatever other Happy Celebration may be celebrated.
> 
> I hope you are all able to enjoy it and feeling well enough to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sadly, no, the 9mm stone is still there. All they could do was put in a stent.


----------



## Rps

That sounds like a very big ouch Marc....hope things will be able to settle down and you can get comfortable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That sounds like a very big ouch Marc....hope things will be able to settle down and you can get comfortable.


We shall see. Right now, it's a 50-50 bet that I shall be back in the ER tonight. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Wow, what an amazing story....how did this kid survive this.....
> 
> Miracle Teenager Survives On His Own For Almost 6 Hours With No Wi-Fi – Waterford Whispers News


I see that was back in 2016. I trust that adequate safeguards are now in place to prevent such a tragedy from ever occurring again.XX)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see. Right now, it's a 50-50 bet that I shall be back in the ER tonight. Paix, mon ami.



Here's hoping that everything turns out the right way.

Keep some of that chicken soup your wife makes handy, I understand it can help cure anyting and is delicious and nutritious as well.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> I see that was back in 2016. I trust that adequate safeguards are now in place to prevent such a tragedy from ever occurring again.XX)




It may be old news but I understand some have been found recently that had _*gone without for FOUR hours*_ and had to be hospitalized for non-exposure and withdrawal... 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Here's hoping that everything turns out the right way.
> 
> Keep some of that chicken soup your wife makes handy, I understand it can help cure anyting and is delicious and nutritious as well.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, no, the 9mm stone is still there. All they could do was put in a stent.




GHEEEEEESE!!! A 9mm stone!!! YIKES!!

Not being that savey with metric units, I just took a look at what size a 9mm stone would be using my vernier calipers!! Heck, I sometimes use stones that size in my slingshot to sting the deer in our garden on their ass.

I sure hope everything turns out well for you Marc.

I wouldn't let them come near me to insert any catheter tube when I was in hospital unless they had a large tube of the freezing ointment that the male nurse finally found and to use a liberal amount and let it work for about 15 minutes.

That size kidney stone must be like the kidney being pregnant and a caesarean type delivery will be needed to deliver it, but I'm sure they have newer and better techniques these days. 

Take care, and get them to do the same. ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> GHEEEEEESE!!! A 9mm stone!!! YIKES!!
> 
> Not being that savey with metric units, I just took a look at what size a 9mm stone would be using my vernier calipers!! Heck, I sometimes use stones that size in my slingshot to sting the deer in our garden on their ass.
> 
> I sure hope everything turns out well for you Marc.
> 
> I wouldn't let them come near me to insert any catheter tube when I was in hospital unless they had a large tube of the freezing ointment that the male nurse finally found and to use a liberal amount and let it work for about 15 minutes.
> 
> That size kidney stone must be like the kidney being pregnant and a caesarean type delivery will be needed to deliver it, but I'm sure they have newer and better techniques these days.
> 
> Take care, and get them to do the same. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thank you, Patrick. I had to be put fully under for this procedure to even start.


----------



## SINC

Gee Marc, sorry to know all this. You are in my thoughts and Ann and I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Gee Marc, sorry to know all this. You are in my thoughts and Ann and I wish you a speedy recovery.


Merci, mon ami. 

Going to call it a night here in The Shang. Not sure if I will be heading off for the ER again tomorrow at 7AM. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark Twain died in Redding, Connecticut on this day in 1910 (aged 74). He is buried in Woodlawn Cemetery, Elmira, New York.

:---(


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami.
> 
> Going to call it a night here in The Shang. Not sure if I will be heading off for the ER again tomorrow at 7AM. We shall see.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.




I presume you are back home Marc and you wife is doing all the driving.

I would think you are still a bit sedated from all the anesthetics, and they can have a nasty effect on some people, and I hope you are not one of them.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I presume you are back home Marc and you wife is doing all the driving.
> 
> I would think you are still a bit sedated from all the anesthetics, and they can have a nasty effect on some people, and I hope you are not one of them.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, I am home and Deborah is doing all the driving. I could drive if I did not have the urge to pee every few minutes .............. and then nothing comes out, compliments of the kidney stone. XX) Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> I could drive if I did not have the urge to pee every few minutes .............. and then nothing comes out,




Gheese, you mean they didn't even give you a catheter tube and a bag for your ordeal??

But maybe your situation is different.

I had the luxury of the use of a day bag and a much larger night bag, but no kidney stone to contend with thank God.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP elevator stairs, with age comes fun and Grand Canyon Watchtower To Be Maintained As Cultural Site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Spent most of the day at the ER getting hooked up to a gravity device that takes my pee to a bag. Will need it for a week. I was in great pain for most of the day. A bit of a bother, but I am not in any pain right now.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Spent most of the day at the ER getting hooked up to a gravity device that takes my pee to a bag. Will need it for a week. I was in great pain for most of the day. A bit of a bother, but I am not in any pain right now.



It's good to read that you're basically pain free now Marc, but really, I don't think this is what they meant by celebrating Passover properly!!! ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP elevator stairs, with age comes fun and Grand Canyon Watchtower To Be Maintained As Cultural Site.




Say, some SAP stuff seems to need some editing lately...



> *Betcha Didn’t Know!
> *04/22/19 00:01
> Betcha Didn’t Know!* A duck's quack doesn't echo, and no one knows why.


Sorry, not true.



> A duck's quack doesn't echo, and no one knows why.
> Rating
> False


snopes



> Scientists have solved one of the acoustic world's riddles. It is a myth, they will announce today, that a duck's quack has no echo.
> 
> But they will also add, a trifle sheepishly, that the echo of a duck's quack is very difficult to hear.


https://www.theguardian.com/science/2003/sep/08/sciencenews.theguardianlifesupplement

Of course, Donald Trump will not doubt disagree!!

But I loved the *Timex 25th Hour Watch*

The only obvious omission I can see is a stand-in for Apple's designer Jony Ive...!!! ;-)
But now we can get rid of any yearly time change eh...???




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Say, some SAP stuff seems to need some editing lately...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not true.
> 
> 
> snopes
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2003/sep/08/sciencenews.theguardianlifesupplement
> 
> Of course, Donald Trump will not doubt disagree!!
> 
> But I loved the *Timex 25th Hour Watch*
> 
> The only obvious omission I can see is a stand-in for Apple's designer Jony Ive...!!! ;-)
> But now we can get rid of any yearly time change eh...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well Patrick, if I took the time and effort to verify every single thing, numbering in the thousands each month that I am sent for SAP, I would not have time to even publish SAP. While I will try to recall this when it is innovatively sent to me again in the next few years, I cannot guarantee it. Want me to send you the thousands of items for you to critic each month to be sure every single item is under strict scrutiny? Be happy to oblige if you wish.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It's good to read that you're basically pain free now Marc, but really, I don't think this is what they meant by celebrating Passover properly!!! ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


All too true, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Well Patrick, if I took the time and effort to verify every single thing, numbering in the thousands each month that I am sent for SAP, I would not have time to even publish SAP.



I am not and wasn't complaining Don, but I just thought I would mention the fact.

Actually it would be good practice for some readers to use and learn how to check some of the "facts" posted.

Or maybe you could title the section _*Which Of These Are True*_ and make them think a bit or do some checking. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a ghost plastic bag crosses a street is just plain eerie, an old lady and her car in our video and those silly family signs on vans.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing. Getting used to being home and not having to zip off to some hospital.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a ghost plastic bag crosses a street is just plain eerie, an old lady and her car in our video and those silly family signs on vans.




Loved the story of the two old Classics — The classic old lady and her Classic old car. 

And if anyone is really wondering or concerned about the ghost In the plastic bag crossing the street, they may get a hint as to how it may have been doneat this site:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy6vddbQa8Q&feature=youtu.be

Still cleverly done and quite entertaining.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Loved the story of the two old Classics — The classic old lady and her Classic old car.
> 
> And if anyone is really wondering or concerned about the ghost In the plastic bag crossing the street, they may get a hint as to how it may have been doneat this site:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy6vddbQa8Q&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Still cleverly done and quite entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Very unique, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP material?



One of my biggest pet peeves about people who own dogs is their lack of training and the lack of obedience on the part of the dog.

It can also put the dog in a very serious situation, but not many owners consider the fact.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves about people who own dogs is their lack of training and the lack of obedience on the part of the dog.
> 
> It can also put the dog in a very serious situation, but not many owners consider the fact.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So very true, Patrick. There are really no bad dogs, just bad owners. Every one of our 7 litters of doxies over the past 20 years have been socialized once they are about 4-5 weeks of age. They learn to be handled by children and adults and to play with their mom and siblings until at least 12 weeks of age. Then, if there is a good home for them we allow them to be adopted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Still feeling out of sorts this evening. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Not a good situation here in St. Albert the past few days.

*Robbers target St. Albert youth*

https://www.stalberttoday.ca/local-news/update-robbers-target-st-albert-youth-1388155


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not a good situation here in St. Albert the past few days.
> 
> *Robbers target St. Albert youth*
> 
> https://www.stalberttoday.ca/local-news/update-robbers-target-st-albert-youth-1388155


----------



## Rps

A night time smile....SAP maybe.....

View attachment 89650


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to pull the pin. Still feeling out of sorts this evening. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.



What's the state of that kidney stone Marc, and do you still have all the tubes in???

I hope you get it all sorted out soon and get back to some good normal health.

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a lasso spinning horse, Elton John performs 'Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word' and CNN Ratings Continue To Plummet To All-Year Low'


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What's the state of that kidney stone Marc, and do you still have all the tubes in???
> 
> I hope you get it all sorted out soon and get back to some good normal health.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The 9mm stone is still there. I am getting the tubes taken out on Monday morning, and then to go into Halifax on Thursday for lithotripsy which will hopefully blast away the stone. We shall see.

Thanks for the concern. Paix, mon ami.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The 9mm stone is still there. I am getting the tubes taken out on Monday morning, and then to go into Halifax on Thursday for lithotripsy which will hopefully blast away the stone. We shall see.
> 
> Thanks for the concern. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> How are you feeling these days?


Marc, Ann says to tell you she had this very same lithotripsy about 10 years back and it worked very well. It blasted the stone into such small pieces she had very little pain or trouble passing it. 

She did have to go for a follow-up x-ray a few weeks later and was told there was still a lot of sediment in the bladder, but it too would pass with time as it was very tiny pieces. She wishes you good luck with your procedure and hope it works as well as hers did.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, Ann says to tell you she had this very same lithotripsy about 10 years back and it worked very well. It blasted the stone into such small pieces she had very little pain or trouble passing it.
> 
> She did have to go for a follow-up x-ray a few weeks later and was told there was still a lot of sediment in the bladder, but it too would pass with time as it was very tiny pieces. She wishes you good luck with your procedure and hope it works as well as hers did.


Thanks for this info, Don. Give my thanks to Ann for her well wishes. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> The 9mm stone is still there. I am getting the tubes taken out on Monday morning, and then to go into Halifax on Thursday for lithotripsy which will hopefully blast away the stone. We shall see.
> 
> Thanks for the concern. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> How are you feeling these days?


Hope all goes well Marc.

I am signing off for a few days. This nonsense of having to be logged in to see if there are any new posts is irritating me more than it probably should.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Hope all goes well Marc.
> 
> I am signing off for a few days. This nonsense of having to be logged in to see if there are any new posts is irritating me more than it probably should.



Ditto from me for Marc's _*"passing" and blasting successes*_. It seems to me it would be a nice and appropriate thing to have happen to help celebrate Passover!!! ;-)


As for ehMac forums and viewing new posts "problem" as you see it, why bother even logging out??? 

I can't ever recall doing so or see any need to and I'm automatically logged in everytime I get to the web site. No hassles at all. At least not using Mavericks OS 10.9.5 in case Apple has changed some mandatory "security change" with a later OS you might be using.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a lasso spinning horse, Elton John performs 'Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word' and CNN Ratings Continue To Plummet To All-Year Low'



Question for any SAP readers here:
Is anyone else getting blocked from viewing any washingtonpost.com links in SAP??

It doesn't seem to matter whether an ad-blocker is in use or not, I can no longer get into the washingtonpost.com site to view or read articles properly.

I'm just wondering if I've got something screwing up my viewing in chrome.app, but it looks like even my messed up safari.app I seldom use anymore is close to being permanently blocked with the notice that I'm almost out of "free views".



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Question for any SAP readers here:
> Is anyone else getting blocked from viewing any washingtonpost.com links in SAP??
> 
> It doesn't seem to matter whether an ad-blocker is in use or not, I can no longer get into the washingtonpost.com site to view or read articles properly.
> 
> I'm just wondering if I've got something screwing up my viewing in chrome.app, but it looks like even my messed up safari.app I seldom use anymore is close to being permanently blocked with the notice that I'm almost out of "free views".
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Seems we all have our crosses to bear, Patrick. In my case, while I can read washingtonpost.com stuff without issue, I cannot read any bbc.com stories in Safari.

Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hope all goes well Marc.
> 
> I am signing off for a few days. This nonsense of having to be logged in to see if there are any new posts is irritating me more than it probably should.


Thanks for the concern, Bob. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ditto from me for Marc's _*"passing" and blasting successes*_. It seems to me it would be a nice and appropriate thing to have happen to help celebrate Passover!!! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao: Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Good luck Thursday Marc. Hope all goes well and you will be fine.....and comfortable. What’s Halifax in time from you...is it a long drive time wise.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Seems we all have our crosses to bear, Patrick. In my case, while I can read washingtonpost.com stuff without issue, I cannot read any bbc.com stories in Safari.
> 
> Such is life.



Do you pay or not pay for any of their suggested viewing options, ie: such as the large sign I get when attempting to read any articles:



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Do you pay or not pay for any of their suggested viewing options, ie: such as the large sign I get when attempting to read any articles:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No Patrick, I do not pay anything. On this site and many more they allow you to read anywhere from three to ten items per month without subscribing, If I have used my designated free views on the Washington Post or any other site I frequent I simply open Safari preferences, select 'Privacy', then 'Manage Website Data', scroll down to 'washingtonpost.com' and remove that cookie. 

This forces a reboot on their server and they now see you as a first time user for the month and your free views are restored. A neat little trick to bypass such limitations.

(Just do not select 'Remove all data' or you will have to log in to ehMac or any other site you ask to remember you.) See how below.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a very interesting video, Concepts Unwrapped | Self-serving Bias: The self-serving bias causes us to see things in ways that support our best interests and our pre-existing points of view.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. A very interesting video. Very true, as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...OFLbO_815WZgUKqgSnS8oG3ie3-z4U1zJpkOiSCqrXpDk

My son has a friend who lives near the Edmonton Airport. He confirms this smell.


----------



## SINC

I fear it will not be long until we too have to live with the stench of legal weed. A new grow op is under construction to the NW of us in Sturgeon county. Since the prevailing winds here are WNW it is unlikely we will escape the smell.


----------



## Rps

Don and Marc, you should head out into the county here......I think we are the skunk weed capital of Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I fear it will not be long until we too have to live with the stench of legal weed. A new grow op is under construction to the NW of us in Sturgeon county. Since the prevailing winds here are WNW it is unlikely we will escape the smell.


Hopefully, they will have proper exhaust scrubbers by then. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don and Marc, you should head out into the county here......I think we are the skunk weed capital of Canada.


XX)

Paix, mon ami. Dalton, GA bound soon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looking out the window, now that we have some sunshine, I see the back lawn needs to be mowed. It is now green and lush and growing. Sadly, that will have to wait for at least another week or two. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I fear it will not be long until we too have to live with the stench of legal weed. A new grow op is under construction to the NW of us in Sturgeon county. Since the prevailing winds here are WNW it is unlikely we will escape the smell.




Why don't they, or why can't they grow other varieties that don't have the stinky-socks or crotch-rot smell??

Geee, I recall too well the smell of the old (non-drug) stinkweed that would waft around during haying season and was really bad as the hot air cooled off and settled in the valleys and it was more than what one wanted to smell for any length of time.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

So true.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> So true.



+1!!! So true!! ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> +1!!! So true!! ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Did you read my post two pages back on yer washington post question?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!! So true!! ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes ............... especially if you are a small dog like a doxie. Still, perspective is everything. Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Did you read my post two pages back on yer washington post question?



Yes I did and thanks for the info.

There's still something lurking in the chrome version I'm using after deleting all Washington Cookies etc. 

But not a huge big deal as there a lot of other decent NEWS sites that I can access and read without all kinds of hassles and problems.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cute kid sings Elvis, unusual cats and Signs Of The Times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee?



Had some thanks Marc, but can you drink coffee with that kidney stone still bouncing around inside you???

How is the progress going on getting rid of it or them??? 

And I hope you are feeling okay and with no pain.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Had some thanks Marc, but can you drink coffee with that kidney stone still bouncing around inside you???
> 
> How is the progress going on getting rid of it or them???
> 
> And I hope you are feeling okay and with no pain.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, I can have a cup of coffee a day. So-So re dealing with pain. I have a very low threshold for pain, especially "down there". Merci, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> I have a very low threshold for pain, especially "down there". Merci, mon ami.



+1 And you can add me to that low pain tolerant list.

I would have made a lousy prisinor of war, at least from our side of things!!!

PS: I read somewhere that they will sometimes prescribe and use Fentanyl for some relief from some pain that some stones can cause.

That's getting some pretty strong medication I'd say!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1 And you can add me to that low pain tolerant list.
> 
> I would have made a lousy prisinor of war, at least from our side of things!!!
> 
> PS: I read somewhere that they will sometimes prescribe and use Fentanyl for some relief from some pain that some stones can cause.
> 
> That's getting some pretty strong medication I'd say!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I was not given any pain meds, Patrick. Guess I have to just gut it out until next week. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP an amusing bathroom sign, a wee girl prefers grandpa and Japan's bullet train turns 50.

Also an early peek at tomorrow's Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? The Whatzit pic reminds me of the toy we had as children where you looked through the tube and rotated one end to get a myriad of different geometric figures. I loved that toy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? The Whatzit pic reminds me of the toy we had as children where you looked through the tube and rotated one end to get a myriad of different geometric figures. I loved that toy.


I too loved my kaleidoscope as a child and while the photo reminds me of it, same as you, it is not a kaleidoscope.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too loved my kaleidoscope as a child and while the photo reminds me of it, same as you, it is not a kaleidoscope.


Yes, that is what the toy was called. I could not remember. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Colder here today and they actually are forecasting the chance of snow tomorrow............

How are you doing Marc? Are you finding a way to get comfortable?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Colder here today and they actually are forecasting the chance of snow tomorrow............
> 
> How are you doing Marc? Are you finding a way to get comfortable?


Morning, Rp. Snow there too??????????????  

No, there is little way to get comfortable. Thanks for your concern. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? The Whatzit pic reminds me of the toy we had as children where you looked through the tube and rotated one end to get a myriad of different geometric figures. I loved that toy.





SINC said:


> I too loved my kaleidoscope as a child and while the photo reminds me of it, same as you, it is not a kaleidoscope.



And I still enjoy looking through various kaleidoscopes, and some can be very detailed and beautiful.

And even if this is not actually a view inside a kaleidoscope it is very similar and I would say it's actually _a photo of one of the the various changeable ceiling patterns and lighting in The Great Hall at the National Gallery of Canada_.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> And I still enjoy looking through various kaleidoscopes, and some can be very detailed and beautiful.
> 
> And even if this is not actually a view inside a kaleidoscope it is very similar and I would say it's actually _a photo of one of the the various changeable ceiling patterns and lighting in The Great Hall at the National Gallery of Canada_.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Indeed it is and was a suggestion by a long time SAP reader. Good job!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, Sunday on SAP our video is Waylon Jennings And Hank Williams Jr. - Are You Sure Hank Done It This Way? Also a goat with a twisted neck and The Things That People Send Us - Remember the good old days for just $1.50?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, Sunday on SAP our video is Waylon Jennings And Hank Williams Jr. - Are You Sure Hank Done It This Way? Also a goat with a twisted neck and The Things That People Send Us - Remember the good old days for just $1.50?


Yes, those were the days "before the music stopped." :--(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed Sunday coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Quiet day here in The Shang. Guess morning coffee is not much of a draw these days. Sunday Brunch??? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all sometime tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the story behind the song, Sultans of Swing, a free kick save and Don's beer in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to the hospital soon to get these stupid tubes out of me at long last. Wish me luck. Later .................


----------



## SINC

Hope all goes well Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hope all goes well Marc.


Merci, mon ami. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

One can never be too careful of scams. Below is a copy of an email I received this morning and when you click upon the link, the new window opens that you see below as well.

Tricky, but notice it says it will log me out and then I have to log back into FB. That's when you give the scammers complete control of your account.

Just a heads up for anyone who gets the same email.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> One can never be too careful of scams. Below is a copy of an email I received this morning and when you click upon the link, the new window opens that you see below as well.
> 
> Tricky, but notice it says it will log me out and then I have to log back into FB. That's when you give the scammers complete control of your account.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone who gets the same email.


I get these all the time. I never open anything if I don’t know the sender. We also get phone scams almost daily.

I’ve noticed that I’m getting numerous adult topic emails in my junk folder. I had these under control at one time but they are back with a vengeance. I’m sure it has to do with my recent PayPal reregistation. Fortunately it all goes to my junk mail directly so I delete in mass. I do notice one common email address which I’m trying to block but, again, I can’t seem to sync the instructions on how to do this with my iPad.

It is getting so that you can’t trust anyone on-line or on the phone.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Off to the hospital soon to get these stupid tubes out of me at long last. Wish me luck. Later .................



Heck, here's hoping the kidney stone(s) is/are out, as the tubes are nothing in comparison.

I actually got got quite attached and almost enjoyed my catheter tubes that were in for many weeks past the recommended time to have it in use, mainly due to waiting for another surgery date after the main previous surgery date.

No "tiny blabber" syndrome or mid-night bathroom trips with such tubes in and the bag!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> One can never be too careful of scams. Below is a copy of an email I received this morning and when you click upon the link, the new window opens that you see below as well.
> 
> Tricky, but notice it says it will log me out and then I have to log back into FB. That's when you give the scammers complete control of your account.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone who gets the same email.


Thanks Don. If there is one connection I would love to drop altogether it is FB. Sadly I have to follow it in relation to a club I belong to.


----------



## pm-r

> Thanks Don. If there is one connection I would love to drop altogether it is FB. Sadly I have to follow it in relation to a club I belong to.



Just in case you did not realize it, such email SCAMS have nothing to do with Facebook itself. They just pretend that they are associated. And I must say they do it very well!!!

Just like the same kind of SCAM did years ago and they just don't die it seems... :-(



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Fortunately it all goes to my junk mail directly so I delete in mass. I do notice one common email address which I’m trying to block but, again, I can’t seem to sync the instructions on how to do this with my iPad.



I'll withhold my comments about attempting to use an iPad as a computer.

I have been getting some similar SCAMS and nasty JUNK emails into one of my email accounts for some time for some reason, and I have been spending the extra effort to look up the sender's domain address if and when possible, and foreward the email , complete with expanded headers, to the abuse address associated with the senders domain.

So far I have received numerous replies that they have shut down a number of the reported sites.

At least it gives a bit of satisfaction that one more scumbag's address has been shutdown. I also usually send a copy to spamcop to which I'm a member.

To locate the abuse address of an address, I usually use: https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=

Maybe you could try reporting such emails to the associated abuse address and hopefully they will shut them down.

This is a typical reply:


> _Hello,
> 
> This is to inform you that the itspperfect[.]icu domain was suspended. It has been placed on the clientHold status and locked to prevent modifications in our system.
> 
> Thank you for letting us know about the issue.
> ------------------------
> Regards,
> Natiya Ch.
> Legal & Abuse Department
> Namecheap Team
> 
> Ticket Details
> Ticket ID: POQ-959-56840
> Department: Domains -- Legal and Abuse
> Type: Issue
> Status: Awaiting Client Response
> Priority: High
> 
> Helpdesk: https://support.namecheap.com/index.php?_




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Heck, here's hoping the kidney stone(s) is/are out, as the tubes are nothing in comparison.
> 
> I actually got got quite attached and almost enjoyed my catheter tubes that were in for many weeks past the recommended time to have it in use, mainly due to waiting for another surgery date after the main previous surgery date.
> 
> No "tiny blabber" syndrome or mid-night bathroom trips with such tubes in and the bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Nope. 9mm stone still there ............ a new c-tube was "inserted" you know where since I was unable to pee today .............. surgery is still a go (I hope) for Thursday in Halifax. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really tired after spending hours in our local ER. So, I shall pull the pin and see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nope. 9mm stone still there ............ a new c-tube was "inserted" you know where since I was unable to pee today .............. surgery is still a go (I hope) for Thursday in Halifax. We shall see.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.





Dr.G. said:


> Really tired after spending hours in our local ER. So, I shall pull the pin and see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.



Bummer that the stone is still wher it shouldn't be, but make sure they keep enough freezing/lube ointment handy for use for the tube insertation on you know where.

I guess you end up at your local Lunenburg, NS Fishermen's Memorial Hospital for such work.

It looks like a nice place, at least from the outside photos.

Take care of yourself.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a train kite, proper way to serve coconut and Apple + is gonna suck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

That was quite the train kite!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just woke up so a coffee would be great. Hope you are more comfortable today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming up. I have a low thresh hold for pain, so I am very uncomfortable. Surgery on Thursday will hopefully/finally end this situation. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee coming up. I have a low thresh hold for pain, so I am very uncomfortable. Surgery on Thursday will hopefully/finally end this situation. We shall see.


I guess until Thursday the best one can do is try to be as comfortable as possible....hoping you can do that as Thursday must seem like a century away when you are in such pain....take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess until Thursday the best one can do is try to be as comfortable as possible....hoping you can do that as Thursday must seem like a century away when you are in such pain....take care.


Thanks, Rp. I am a real wimp when it comes to pain. Paix, mon ami.

When are you GA bound?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Rp. I am a real wimp when it comes to pain. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> When are you GA bound?


Not sure Marc, we’ve run into a raft of medical appointments lately so I’m not sure...probably after June. Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure Marc, we’ve run into a raft of medical appointments lately so I’m not sure...probably after June. Such is life.


Sorry to hear this, Rp. Still, Georgia in June is nice ................ and starting to get hot. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wife of the third man said, “ I don’t know what the big deal was. He made his own lunch." :lmao::lmao:


Good one, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

“Always do what is right. It will gratify half of mankind and astound the other.”
― Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a minor glitch caused me some issues uploading SAP this morning as my Telus connection gives me trouble each time it rains or snows.

Today on SAP the importance of actually winning a trophy, teaching sharks what to eat and a Lamberghini.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee to calm your nerves?

Liked the "Sign of the Times" in SAP. Might use one of them at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee, just got up again after being up from midnight to 3:00 a.m.

On a brighter note, just one more day to go until you get that stone looked after. Hang in there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee, just got up again after being up from midnight to 3:00 a.m.
> 
> On a brighter note, just one more day to go until you get that stone looked after. Hang in there.


Thank, Don. I am preparing myself for a stay in the hospital, just in case. If I am silent, that is the reason. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> Today on SAP the importance of actually winning a trophy, teaching sharks what to eat and a Lamberghini.


Another nice interesting SAP Edition and I'm sorry to hear you had so much trouble getting it up and ready for those of us that get up at amore normal time. ;-)

The article on the *lionfish* was rather interesting and I didn't realize that they were doing so much damage and upsetting the Natural Balance of things.

I'd still didn't really understand or get how they came to be in such areas where they are doing so much damage.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all someday/somewhere. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Another nice interesting SAP Edition and I'm sorry to hear you had so much trouble getting it up and ready for those of us that get up at amore normal time. ;-)
> 
> The article on the *lionfish* was rather interesting and I didn't realize that they were doing so much damage and upsetting the Natural Balance of things.
> 
> I'd still didn't really understand or get how they came to be in such areas where they are doing so much damage.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Actually, as it turned out, I had a brain fart, Patrick. For whatever reason, I had convinced myself the program was misbehaving when it was my tired brain at that early hour. It wasn't.

I simply could not convince myself that it was working properly. Damn, I am getting old.


----------



## SINC

And as a final post tonight, we shall all be wishing Marc, good fortune tomorrow and hope his procedure is successful and provides relief tomorrow.

Best to you and Deborah, Marc.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And as a final post tonight, we shall all be wishing Marc, good fortune tomorrow and hop his procedure is successful and provides relief tomorrow.
> 
> Best to you and Deborah, Marc.




+1. All the best.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an 18th century energy drink, a pole vault trick and an idiot at work.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And as a final post tonight, we shall all be wishing Marc, good fortune tomorrow and hope his procedure is successful and provides relief tomorrow.
> 
> Best to you and Deborah, Marc.





pm-r said:


> +1. All the best.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thank you, Don and Patrick. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

All the best Marc.....a morning smile for you and I’m sure it’s an SAP candidate...

In a train compartment, there are 3 men and a young woman. The four passengers join in conversation, which very soon turns to the erotic.

Then, the young woman proposes, "If each of you will give me $1.00, I will show you my legs."

The men, charmed by this young college girl, all pull a buck out of their wallet. And then the girl pulls up her dress a bit to show her legs.

Then she says, "If each of you gentlemen will give me $10.00, I'll show you my thighs,". And men being what they are, they all pull out a ten dollar bill. The girl pulls up her dress all the way to her legs in full.

Conversation continues, and the men, a bit excited, have all taken off their coats. Then the young girl says, "If you will give me $100, I will show you where I was operated on for appendicitis." All three fork over the money.

The girl then turned to the window and points outside at a building they're passing. "See there in the distance. That's the hospital where I had it done!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> All the best Marc.....a morning smile for you and I’m sure it’s an SAP candidate...
> 
> In a train compartment, there are 3 men and a young woman. The four passengers join in conversation, which very soon turns to the erotic.
> 
> Then, the young woman proposes, "If each of you will give me $1.00, I will show you my legs."
> 
> The men, charmed by this young college girl, all pull a buck out of their wallet. And then the girl pulls up her dress a bit to show her legs.
> 
> Then she says, "If each of you gentlemen will give me $10.00, I'll show you my thighs,". And men being what they are, they all pull out a ten dollar bill. The girl pulls up her dress all the way to her legs in full.
> 
> Conversation continues, and the men, a bit excited, have all taken off their coats. Then the young girl says, "If you will give me $100, I will show you where I was operated on for appendicitis." All three fork over the money.
> 
> The girl then turned to the window and points outside at a building they're passing. "See there in the distance. That's the hospital where I had it done!"


Thanks, Rp. Back home again, with a C-bag for another week. At least the stones are gone. Such is Life.

:clap: Cute "train" joke.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Rp. Back home again, with a C-bag for another week. At least the stones are gone. Such is Life.



That's great news Marc, and the temporary C-bag ordeal shouldn't be too much of a hassle. I got quite comfortable with mine and I think I had it for a total of about 12 weeks!!! And I had no choice!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's great news Marc, and the temporary C-bag ordeal shouldn't be too much of a hassle. I got quite comfortable with mine and I think I had it for a total of about 12 weeks!!! And I had no choice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks for the words of support, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Glad to know all worked out well for you today Marc. I hope there is a more comfortable week ahead for you than the last week. Stay the course!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad to know all worked out well for you today Marc. I hope there is a more comfortable week ahead for you than the last week. Stay the course!


Thanks Don. Still very uncomfortable since I have a very low thresh hold for pain. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for no real reason. I shall start some coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, hope you have a good day.

Today on SAP The Travelling Wilburys, Twerking has two meanings and A 10-Year Old's Idea To Stop Speeding Cars: A 3D Crosswalk.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, hope you have a good day.
> 
> Today on SAP The Travelling Wilburys, Twerking has two meanings and A 10-Year Old's Idea To Stop Speeding Cars: A 3D Crosswalk.


Morning, Don. That 3D crosswalk is creepy ............. but might be effective.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early for no real reason. I shall start some coffee brewing. Enjoy.



You seem to be in good health Mark and I trust you will all have a good day and be free of all pain.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You seem to be in good health Mark and I trust you will all have a good day and be free of all pain.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks, Patrick. I am still in pain, but I was able to sit outside with the dogs and enjoy the sunshine and 13C temps this afternoon. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent a bit more time outside in a bit of sunshine and 14C temps. Wish I could mow the lawn. It is green and lush now.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Spent a bit more time outside in a bit of sunshine and 14C temps. _*Wish I could mow the lawn. It is green and lush now.*_



I'd say it's about time to consider hiring a young healthy student and you even have a nice ride-on mower they could use do you not??? 

They may even pay you to use it!!! Sure cheaper for them rather than paying and going to any workout gym!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd say it's about time to consider hiring a young healthy student and you even have a nice ride-on mower they could use do you not???
> 
> They may even pay you to use it!!! Sure cheaper for them rather than paying and going to any workout gym!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No rider mower. Yes, I shall consider your suggestion since I know a few people with teenage boys who might want to earn some money. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor took a nice picture just outside of Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> _*No rider mower*_. Yes, I shall consider your suggestion since I know a few people with teenage boys who might want to earn some money. We shall see.



Gee, I was so sure you had one, and I even thought you had posted a picture of it not long after you had moved from St John's. I guess my mind is failing more than I thought.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gee, I was so sure you had one, and I even thought you had posted a picture of it not long after you had moved from St John's. I guess my mind is failing more than I thought.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, I hire someone with a rider mower to do my front and side lawn. I do the back yard myself. 

The mind is the first to go .................... wait, I think that the knees go first??? Whatever, paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No, I hire someone with a rider mower to do my front and side lawn. I do the back yard myself.
> 
> The mind is the first to go .................... wait, I think that the knees go first??? Whatever, paix, mon ami.



Sounds like a good deal for the grass cutting, maybe add the backyard to their list.

As for the knees going, mine really went just after the last surgery, along with the feet and hands, and it looks like a zero healing process will mean the need for a four-wheel Walker will be here for quite some time, if not forever.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a mother dog who teaches her pups patience, another pic to mess with your mind and a Hummingbird Returns Every Year To Visit Man Who Nursed It Back To Health.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of a mother dog who teaches her pups patience, another pic to mess with your mind and a Hummingbird Returns Every Year To Visit Man Who Nursed It Back To Health.


Great video clip, Don. This is what all of our doxie moms did with their litter. This is when you start to pan feed the pups so the mother can comfort them but not be the source of food. Those were the days .................. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Great video clip, Don. This is what all of our doxie moms did with their litter. This is when you start to pan feed the pups so the mother can comfort them but not be the source of food. Those were the days .................. :love2:


I knew you would enjoy that one when I found it, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I knew you would enjoy that one when I found it, Marc.


Yes, it is all part of puppy socialization and how to treat adult dogs. As well, puppy teeth at that age are sharp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. In the "spirit of the time", the SAP Whatzit pic is a macro view of a kidney stone ............. or a piece of coral.

See you all for some Sunday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I knew you would enjoy that one when I found it, Marc.




Gee, I just realized we didn't get a chance to see a preview of Sunday's Whatzit? or did I just miss it???

Anyway it seems I spent most of the day fixing our leaky wind up hose reel and hopefully I will get it reassembled and back into proper operation tomorrow.

We were prepared to buy new replacements but they seem to be made even flimsier now so I'll try my repair again that I have done previously. 

I guess draining them completely isn't enough to protect them from freezing damage, so we'll put them in the heated basement this fall which should help with their longevity.

One would think they would make replacement parts for at least a few years.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gee, I just realized we didn't get a chance to see a preview of Sunday's Whatzit? or did I just miss it???
> 
> Anyway it seems I spent most of the day fixing our leaky wind up hose reel and hopefully I will get it reassembled and back into proper operation tomorrow.
> 
> We were prepared to buy new replacements but they seem to be made even flimsier now so I'll try my repair again that I have done previously.
> 
> I guess draining them completely isn't enough to protect them from freezing damage, so we'll put them in the heated basement this fall which should help with their longevity.
> 
> One would think they would make replacement parts for at least a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, it was just a pre-cognition guess. No pic has been posted yet. Still, I like to get in a guess ...................... just in case.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, it was just a pre-cognition guess. No pic has been posted yet. Still, I like to get in a guess ...................... just in case.




With all due respect Marc, a macro view of your kidney stone probably wouldn't look any different then a macro view of some of your garden soil or gravel. 

Not exactly exciting or challenging!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Sorry gents, I just plain forgot about the Whatzit, so here it is.

Also on SAP today a very sweet video of a four-year-old and her dad perform a duet and the ratings woes of CNN.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Some freshly brewed coffee is ready now. Deborah and I hope to go for a drive this fine afternoon. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cute.


I wonder if this reminds someone of some special dog they just might know...???
https://www.facebook.com/WoofWoofTV/videos/345846522802339/



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wonder if this reminds someone of some special dog they just might know...???
> https://www.facebook.com/WoofWoofTV/videos/345846522802339/
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true, Patrick. Doxies love sticks, to either chew or carry. We discourage the chewing of sticks, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, sleep tight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc, sleep tight.


Merci, mon ami. Same to you. Paix. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to some site pain. Too early for coffee, however. So, see you all a bit later.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to know of your pain Marc, hope it subsides soon.

Today on a busy edition of SAP a tip for classic car owners, a drifting bus and In A Secret Bunker In The Andes, A Wall That Was Really A Window.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry to know of your pain Marc, hope it subsides soon.
> 
> Today on a busy edition of SAP a tip for classic car owners, a drifting bus and In A Secret Bunker In The Andes, A Wall That Was Really A Window.


Thanks, Don. This has been a real "pain in the ...................", if you get my drift. 

Still, as Lincoln once said, "And this too shall pass". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin early. I am very tired. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ..... and oh so true .................. especially with three doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Getting up early seems to be a habit now. Such is Life. A bit early for coffee. Later, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Cute ..... and oh so true .................. especially with three doxies.


We too have this issue with Ely. I absolutely shudder every time a TV commercial has a doorbell ringing in it.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP the darndest rock group video you ever did see, a peek at the Canary Islands and Amazing Images With Little Known Stories From History, a great look at things sent by Mark. Thanks Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We too have this issue with Ely. I absolutely shudder every time a TV commercial has a doorbell ringing in it.


Yes, I forgot about the sounds on TV that set off our doxies. Dogs barking also set them off along with doorbells or even loud knockings.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rainy and cold here today.

Marc, hope you are feeling more comfortable.

Don, an SAP smile maybe....

MATH LESSONS
A little boy was doing his math homework. He said to himself,
"Two plus five, that son of a b**ch is seven.
Three plus six, that son of a b**ch is nine..."
His mother heard what he was saying and gasped, "What are you doing?!!!!!"
The little boy answered, "I'm doing my math homework, Mom."
"And this is how your teacher taught you to do it?" the mother asked.
"Yes, just like that," he answered.
Infuriated, the mother immediately phoned the teacher, "What are you teaching my son in math?!!!!"
The teacher replied, "Right now, we are learning addition."
Her temper boiling over, the mother asked, "And are you teaching them to say two plus two, that son of a b**ch is four?!!"
After the teacher stopped laughing, she answered, "What I taught them was, two plus two, THE SUM OF WHICH, is four!


----------



## SINC

Morning Rp, good one, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy and cold here today.
> 
> Marc, hope you are feeling more comfortable.
> 
> Don, an SAP smile maybe....
> 
> MATH LESSONS
> A little boy was doing his math homework. He said to himself,
> "Two plus five, that son of a b**ch is seven.
> Three plus six, that son of a b**ch is nine..."
> His mother heard what he was saying and gasped, "What are you doing?!!!!!"
> The little boy answered, "I'm doing my math homework, Mom."
> "And this is how your teacher taught you to do it?" the mother asked.
> "Yes, just like that," he answered.
> Infuriated, the mother immediately phoned the teacher, "What are you teaching my son in math?!!!!"
> The teacher replied, "Right now, we are learning addition."
> Her temper boiling over, the mother asked, "And are you teaching them to say two plus two, that son of a b**ch is four?!!"
> After the teacher stopped laughing, she answered, "What I taught them was, two plus two, THE SUM OF WHICH, is four!


:clap::lmao::lmao:

Don't forget about "gozinters" and "eagles" ................. as in two gozinter four twice, and three plus three eagles six.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Don't forget about "gozinters" and "eagles" ................. as in two gozinter four twice, and three plus three eagles six.


:lmao: :clap: :clap:


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Addition was also "summer witches" as in six plus three the summer witch is nine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I have been watching the TO Raptors take apart the Phil. 76ers. Good game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP never mess with a power line, birds of paradise video and The Weirdest Giant Objects You Can Visit Around the World.

Come to think of it we have a lot of those things in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is finally brewing. Anyone taking requests???


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP never mess with a power line, birds of paradise video and The Weirdest Giant Objects You Can Visit Around the World.
> 
> Come to think of it we have a lot of those things in Alberta.




I had to chuckle at the "Roving Reporter Memories Of A Trip To The UK" shot today as it appears to be a kit church, almost like lego, with the rest of the stones waiting assembly sitting on the ground, just waiting... 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks good.

Lobster Cakes with Roasted Vegetable Relish | Taste of Nova Scotia


----------



## Dr.G.

So true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis. Stay well and stay safe.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP angelic voices in our video, a very big wolf and Pluto's atmosphere issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all to true for some of us. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, did you fall into a bucket of memes and images?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, did you fall into a bucket of memes and images?


Yes, trying to keep my spirits up. Thought some might be SAP friendly.

How are you today?


----------



## SINC

I am doing just fine, thanks Marc, although I do have a bit of a sore right hand. I was working on the motor home electrical panel and got a wee shock. My arm was under the table and I yanked it out in reaction. I dragged the top of my hand on the underside of the table top and removed the skin from an area about the size of a Twoonie. 

I did this last Sunday and it is taking quite a while to heal. It is not painful, but it burns most of the time. I pasted the chunk of skin back down onto the exposed area, but it is now turning black and I am sure I will lose it as it heals and as new skin forms.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, trying to keep my spirits up. Thought some might be SAP friendly.
> 
> How are you today?



I enjoyed them regardless thanks Marc and have passed some along.

I hope you're feeling reasonably well these days.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am doing just fine, thanks Marc, although I do have a bit of a sore right hand. I was working on the motor home electrical panel and got a wee shock. My arm was under the table and I yanked it out in reaction. I dragged the top of my hand on the underside of the table top and removed the skin from an area about the size of a Twoonie.
> 
> I did this last Sunday and it is taking quite a while to heal. It is not painful, but it burns most of the time. I pasted the chunk of skin back down onto the exposed area, but it is now turning black and I am sure I will lose it as it heals and as new skin forms.


Sorry to hear about your hand, Don. Ouch!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I enjoyed them regardless thanks Marc and have passed some along.
> 
> I hope you're feeling reasonably well these days.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Good to hear, Patrick.

I am so-so these days. Thanks for the concern. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a local teenager mow my backyard. He did not want to take money since he knew me and did not want to take advantage of my current health situation. I forced him to take the money, since he earned it.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> “Always do what is right. It will gratify half of mankind and astound the other.”
> ― Mark Twain




Say Marc,

I just noticed that you posted the #120000 post to this thread which is seemingly appropriate, especially considering you started the whole thread some 16 years ago, almost to the day on Apr 4th, 2003, 05:02 PM.

You have done well with the Shang!!!

Have a beer or a drink on me, and get that body back into shape soon. And maybe even have a good pissing time.  



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Say Marc,
> 
> I just noticed that you posted the #120000 post to this thread which is seemingly appropriate, especially considering you started the whole thread some 16 years ago, almost to the day on Apr 4th, 2003, 05:02 PM.
> 
> You have done well with the Shang!!!
> 
> Have a beer or a drink on me, and get that body back into shape soon. And maybe even have a good pissing time.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Interesting. We have ALL come a long way since the initial posting in The Shang thread.

No beer in the house, but I might have some herbal tea to celebrate. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Jeb Clampett comments, water skiing with a plane and Korean egg bread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another quiet day here in The Shang. How I miss the times when there were dozens of postings in a day. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Typical dachshund behavior, especially in the rain.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Another quiet day here in The Shang. How I miss the times when there were dozens of postings in a day. Such is Life.


It sure seems to me that my time is not what it used to be, despite being retired, Marc.

Take yesterday as an example. I began the day by getting SAP online and composing today's issue. Then taking Crystal's dog to the groomer's at 9:00 that took half an hour. Once back home I had breakfast, showered and shaved before working in the yard to clean up and prune the raspberry patch. Also got the lawn mower started and charged the battery in it.

That was followed by a trip to the grocery store and the beer store, then back home to make and have lunch.

Right after lunch, I went back to the groomers to pick up Ely and take her home. I then drove back across the city to the home of the owner of our neighbourhood pub to help him sort out some issues he was having with his iMac. I reformatted his Time Machine external drive and got things all set up properly for him. Then it was a trip back to the pub with him to have a cold one on him for my trouble at his invitation.

By then it was 4:00 and I arrived home to take Ely our for her walk and her hour-long visit to the back garage where she gets a treat, plays ball and has a nap for an hour each day. That was followed by my daily walk and a stop at the community mailbox to pick up the mail.

It was then time to sit down and watch the Global National News before having supper and then hopping into bed at 7:30 as I had been up since 3:00 a.m.

Whoever thinks being retired gives one more time to enjoy has not yet retired.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video that will have you in stitches, a comment on forgetfulness and one huge blue whale.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It sure seems to me that my time is not what it used to be, despite being retired, Marc.
> 
> Take yesterday as an example. I began the day by getting SAP online and composing today's issue. Then taking Crystal's dog to the groomer's at 9:00 that took half an hour. Once back home I had breakfast, showered and shaved before working in the yard to clean up and prune the raspberry patch. Also got the lawn mower started and charged the battery in it.
> 
> That was followed by a trip to the grocery store and the beer store, then back home to make and have lunch.
> 
> Right after lunch, I went back to the groomers to pick up Ely and take her home. I then drove back across the city to the home of the owner of our neighbourhood pub to help him sort out some issues he was having with his iMac. I reformatted his Time Machine external drive and got things all set up properly for him. Then it was a trip back to the pub with him to have a cold one on him for my trouble at his invitation.
> 
> By then it was 4:00 and I arrived home to take Ely our for her walk and her hour-long visit to the back garage where she gets a treat, plays ball and has a nap for an hour each day. That was followed by my daily walk and a stop at the community mailbox to pick up the mail.
> 
> It was then time to sit down and watch the Global National News before having supper and then hopping into bed at 7:30 as I had been up since 3:00 a.m.
> 
> Whoever thinks being retired gives one more time to enjoy has not yet retired.


Good points, Don. So true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Also so true ............. for some of us. 

Saw this on SAP. Good one Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video that will have you in stitches, a comment on forgetfulness and one huge blue whale.


Don, that chimp tee shirt was a classic clip. :lmao::lmao:

Also liked your SAP "Quote of the Day" 

There is an old-time toast which is golden for its beauty. "When you ascend the hill of prosperity may you not meet a friend." Mark Twain :clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I also thought the chimp shirt piece was quite good. 

How are you feeling Marc, better I hope! I have to agree with Don, I think I’m more busy in the day now than when I was working....been run ragged running around with appointments this week.

Might breakout the BBQ today......yummmmmmmmmmmm steak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I also thought the chimp shirt piece was quite good.
> 
> How are you feeling Marc, better I hope! I have to agree with Don, I think I’m more busy in the day now than when I was working....been run ragged running around with appointments this week.
> 
> Might breakout the BBQ today......yummmmmmmmmmmm steak.


Morning, Rp. I am doing OK. Waiting to hear from the surgeon when the tube and stent will be removed. 

We have been able to use our BBQ for the past two weeks. Deborah is a whiz on the BBQ ............... I have no clue how to cook anything on it.


----------



## pm-r

> Whoever thinks being retired gives one more time to enjoy has not yet retired.



As my father would say when he retired, but he was always busy with something, he would say he had never been so busy in his life until he retired.

He would also mention how fast time seems to go by the older one gets.

The latter is certainly true.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Deborah is a whiz on the BBQ ............... I have no clue how to cook anything on it.



Hmmm...??? I'd say that's a pretty sneaky way of getting out of cooking on the barbecue Marc!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I'd say that's a pretty sneaky way of getting out of cooking on the barbecue Marc!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Nope. Grew up never having been near a BBQ and never really learned to use one well. D likes to cook so since I do all the cleaning, which she hates, we are in a win-win situation. She also makes her secret Alberta BBQ sauce from scratch and guards the secret recipe.


----------



## SINC

Crystal and I share the BBQ duties in our family. She tries more adventurous fare than me. I prefer the old fashioned methods and often use the small Weber BBQ as an oven to do roasts and baked beans, etc,


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Crystal and I share the BBQ duties in our family. She tries more adventurous fare than me. I prefer the old fashioned methods and often use the small Weber BBQ as an oven to do roasts and baked beans, etc,


Deborah is the "adventurous" one. She allows me to turn certain items over and nothing else.


----------



## Rps

My sister sent me this and somehow it fit with our recent posts on retirement and getting older. Maybe SAP worthy...


View attachment 89772


----------



## SINC

A bit of excitement in town this morning as a large black bear was seen wandering a walking trail and then began visiting back yards for a couple of hours. Fish and Wildlife along with RCMP tranquilized the bear and removed it to far north of here.

https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/bear-ca...WvtbVYs90Xxbf0rJfyGTp-uQcWA1gq2O4VYJI67S07ZAI


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> My sister sent me this and somehow it fit with our recent posts on retirement and getting older. Maybe SAP worthy...


Lovely... dreams in the shadows perhaps...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Don, when my parents lived in Grande Cache black bears and moose wandering around were common......and for me a city dweller a bit unnerving.


----------



## pm-r

> Whoever thinks being retired gives one more time to enjoy has not yet retired.





> Morning all, today on SAP a video that will have you in stitches, a comment on forgetfulness and one huge blue whale.



All so true, and maybe not even enough time to include a Sunday Whatzit? preview hint...??? Hint hint. 


Today's SAP video reminded me of some local couples and the guys would do an excellent belly button whistling routine at many of the local Lions/Rotary group fundraisers similar to these I found, but I would say they did it better:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8oaVoT9KqY[/ame]


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Lovely... dreams in the shadows perhaps...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True, Patrick. A unique picture, Rp. :clap:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> All so true, and maybe not even enough time to include a Sunday Whatzit? preview hint...??? Hint hint.
> 
> 
> Today's SAP video reminded me of some local couples and the guys would do an excellent belly button whistling routine at many of the local Lions/Rotary group fundraisers similar to these I found, but I would say they did it better:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8oaVoT9KqY
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hint taken but not home. Will upload in an hour or so. Can't believe I did it again.

Just had an idea. Stay tuned.

Used my iPhone for a quick edit on that pic and sure enough it was still on the phone. Here ya go!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hint taken but not home. Will upload in an hour or so. Can't believe I did it again.
> 
> Just had an idea. Stay tuned.
> 
> Used my iPhone for a quick edit on that pic and sure enough it was still on the phone. Here ya go!



Thanks Don, even though I sport a beard and only use an electric beard trimmer occasionally, I'd have to say you got a close-up shot of a twin-blade razor there, but I don't believe I've ever used one.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Don, even though I sport a beard and only use an electric beard trimmer occasionally, I'd have to say you got a close-up shot of a twin-blade razor there, but I don't believe I've ever used one.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Interesting. I have gone from Gilette's Blue Blades, to two/three/four and five blade razors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. I have gone from Gilette's Blue Blades, to two/three/four and five blade razors.


Me too Marc, but I no longer use Gilette. They overcharged their customers for years and I switched to Harrys' some time ago. A starter set costs only $15 to get going and they shave wonderful with a full five-blade razor called The Truman Set. After that blades are just $2 each.

Available only online, they ship right to your mailbox in about five days via Canada Post. The one other accessory I would recommend is the razor stand to hold your new razor which is another $15.

I love their products and their prices are great. They own their own razor plant in Germany for their fine blades.

Details and product line here: https://www.harrys.com/en/ca


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP we celebrate Moms as well as a look back to 1969 with George Jones singing White Lightning. Wonder how many people knew that song was written by the Big Bopper himself, J. P. Richardson?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too Marc, but I no longer use Gilette. They overcharged their customers for years and I switched to Harrys' some time ago. A starter set costs only $15 to get going and they shave wonderful with a full five-blade razor called The Truman Set. After that blades are just $2 each.
> 
> Available only online, they ship right to your mailbox in about five days via Canada Post. The one other accessory I would recommend is the razor stand to hold your new razor which is another $15.
> 
> I love their products and their prices are great. They own their own razor plant in Germany for their fine blades.
> 
> Details and product line here: https://www.harrys.com/en/ca


Morning, Don. I have considered switching to Harry's for the cost savings. We shall see.

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Rps

Morning all.....I guess I’m a dinosaur here.....I use a tri headed Philips, rechargeable electric.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.....I guess I’m a dinosaur here.....I use a tri headed Philips, rechargeable electric.


I still have this as well, Rp. It was a Father's Day gift from years ago.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all.....I guess I’m a dinosaur here.....I use a tri headed Philips, rechargeable electric.


I too still have one of these, but I find it gives me a rash on my neck, so I quit using it.

I shave my entire beard area in four directions, up, down, left and right with Harrys'. Smoothest shave I have ever had. Way better than any Gilette I ever had. While I like Harrys' shaving foam, I don't buy it anymore at $6 a can. I use generic brand at Super Store for $1.69 and a can will last me pretty much a year. I keep one set of Harrys' razor and blades in the house and the other in the motorhome.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too still have one of these, but I find it gives me a rash on my neck, so I quit using it.
> 
> I shave my entire beard area in four directions, up, down, left and right with Harrys'. Smoothest shave I have ever had. Way better than any Gilette I ever had. While I like Harrys' shaving foam, I don't buy it anymore at $6 a can. I use generic brand at Super Store for $1.69 and a can will last me pretty much a year. I keep one set of Harrys' razor and blades in the house and the other in the motorhome.


Sounds like a wise plan, Don. :clap:


----------



## SINC

I think Ann and I will take a drive out to Elk Island National Park this morning. They have a brand new visitor centre opened last week that we have yet to see. Might even get a few pics of bison as well. It is only a 45-minute drive on the Yellowhead Highway and we enter at the south gate and exit about 20 km later at the north gate and then we take secondary highways through small towns on the way back home takes about an hour. A nice way to spend Mother's Day morning in the bright sunshine. Besides, the 84 Buick can use the run.


----------



## SINC

Well, scratch the Elk Island idea. Crystal loaned the family parks pass to a friend for two weeks so perhaps in June now.


----------



## Rps

For we Teachers and Educators...as well as those for mentor


View attachment 89778


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> For we Teachers and Educators...as well as those for mentor
> 
> 
> View attachment 89778


Good one, Rp. So true.

I start to teach again online tomorrow. I shall do my best to make a difference. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

@Marc
For your collection, but sure no badger...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhD4A5lYm1Q&feature=youtu.be&t=178


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> For your collection, but sure no badger...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhD4A5lYm1Q&feature=youtu.be&t=178
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Cute. I still find it hard to believe that a doxie will attack a honey badger, the most vicious animal on Earth. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Just watched the TO Raptors win their game 7. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

Leonard scored 41 points in the game, gradually whittling the Sixers down. Then he planted a last-second jumper that bounced off the rim four times, like a Plinko ball, before going in.

That made shot was the exorcism of Vince Carter, who missed a similar one at a similar point against these same Sixers 18 years ago. Do you believe in karma?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to pull the pin. Just watched the TO Raptors win their game 7. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.
> 
> Leonard scored 41 points in the game, gradually whittling the Sixers down. Then he planted a last-second jumper that bounced off the rim four times, like a Plinko ball, before going in.
> 
> That made shot was the exorcism of Vince Carter, who missed a similar one at a similar point against these same Sixers 18 years ago. Do you believe in karma?


I believe in karma all right, just not in basketball. Never have understood the sport.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video all about real butter, Willie getting high on the White House and an amazing hockey stick pass.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I believe in karma all right, just not in basketball. Never have understood the sport.


Still, it was a great final 30 seconds, even if you do not like basketball. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Started teaching online again this semester. I do like being a teleprofessor.


----------



## pm-r

> I believe in karma all right, just not in basketball. Never have understood the sport.



It's a pretty easy to understand sport Don, even though I seldom watch any games. But the Harlem Globetrotters makes it entertaining.

Basically, one team dribbles the ball from one end down to the opposing end, shoots it through a hoop they call a basket, then the opposing team dribbles the ball back down to the opposing end and shoots it through a hoop. And they keep doing this repeatedly until one of the teams misses getting the ball through the hoop and or one of the players shoots it through the hoop before they even get near it for some extra points or something, then the team with the most balls through the hoop or points wins when they stop the clock running for the length of game they are going to play.

And to do this, some of them get paid a few million dollars per season. 

PS: As an ex rugby player, I discovered after I was asked to play with a small team a friend had organized because they were short a player, that rugby was a much cleaner sport to play and basketball was a very sneaky nasty body checking game to play. But I will admit I usually played wing position in rugby and avoided most of the scrums.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

When I was in high school, the gym teacher insisted we play basketball during what we called PT in those days, short for physical training. I told him I preferred not to play basketball and would rather do exercises which he allowed me to do. He got even with me though. He made me the timekeeper for school basketball games that began a half hour before school ended to fill the gym with the 400 odd students in our school. The game always went on for an hour and I had to stay an extra half hour until the game ended to complete my timekeeper job. Hated the game ever since.


----------



## talonracer

No.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It's a pretty easy to understand sport Don, even though I seldom watch any games. But the Harlem Globetrotters makes it entertaining.
> 
> Basically, one team dribbles the ball from one end down to the opposing end, shoots it through a hoop they call a basket, then the opposing team dribbles the ball back down to the opposing end and shoots it through a hoop. And they keep doing this repeatedly until one of the teams misses getting the ball through the hoop and or one of the players shoots it through the hoop before they even get near it for some extra points or something, then the team with the most balls through the hoop or points wins when they stop the clock running for the length of game they are going to play.
> 
> And to do this, some of them get paid a few million dollars per season.
> 
> PS: As an ex rugby player, I discovered after I was asked to play with a small team a friend had organized because they were short a player, that rugby was a much cleaner sport to play and basketball was a very sneaky nasty body checking game to play. But I will admit I usually played wing position in rugby and avoided most of the scrums.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I have seen the Harlem Globetrotters play at Madison Square Garden about 5 times in the 60s. They were a treat to watch ............... but they were skilled basketball players as well as "clowns". :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When I was in high school, the gym teacher insisted we play basketball during what we called PT in those days, short for physical training. I told him I preferred not to play basketball and would rather do exercises which he allowed me to do. He got even with me though. He made me the timekeeper for school basketball games that began a half hour before school ended to fill the gym with the 400 odd students in our school. The game always went on for an hour and I had to stay an extra half hour until the game ended to complete my timekeeper job. Hated the game ever since.


Too bad. Personally, I loved playing bb in the school playgrounds for years and years. It was the only sport that I taught to my son that he liked to play.


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> No.


No?????

Welcome back to The Shang, tr. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## pm-r

talonracer said:


> No.



A typical Facebook or similar meadia discussion type reply post it seems has dropped in to leave a typical message statement for us to ponder I gather.

People of few words seem plentiful these days.

Or mayb the start of a discussion about _nobelium_ perhaps, that uses the symbol _No_.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP filler material?


You bet, Marc, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet, Marc, thanks!


How about this one? I read it incorrectly the first time I saw it.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A typical Facebook or similar meadia discussion type reply post it seems has dropped in to leave a typical message statement for us to ponder I gather.
> 
> People of few words seem plentiful these days.
> 
> Or mayb the start of a discussion about _nobelium_ perhaps, that uses the symbol _No_.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


We shall see, Patrick. Only tr knows for sure the hidden meaning of his posting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Have a surgery date for Thursday afternoon. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP imagine a bungee just where you hold on with only your hands and let go on landing, Bohemian Rhapsody and Why Your Gasoline Won’t Take You As Far As it Used To.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I don't think that bungee jumping, or sky diving, are things I shall ever try.

Care for some coffee to calm your nerves?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing.

I too will never try either of those things, much too old for that kind of thing. Not to mention too much of a coward to have tried it when I was young.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing.
> 
> I too will never try either of those things, much too old for that kind of thing. Not to mention too much of a coward to have tried it when I was young.


Me too. Fear of heights is one of my #1 fears. XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Me too. Fear of heights is one of my #1 fears. XX)


Know all about that, even being on the roof of our motor home at 11 feet makes me queasy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Know all about that, even being on the roof of our motor home at 11 feet makes me queasy.


Wow, I could not go up a ladder to get to the roof of your RV. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a lion attacks a hunter, a chopper flies with stopped blades and The Woman Who Invented Mother's Day Came To Hate It.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Another interesting SAP today. Care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Sure thing, Marc. Got a nice rain overnight and more is forecast for most of the day which is fine by me as we fertilized the lawn yesterday morning so it will soak right in. It is gonna be an inside kind of day, but I may spend the afternoon watching the history channel out in the motor home listening to the rain on the roof as it is loud out there.


----------



## pm-r

> but I may spend the afternoon watching the history channel out in the motor home listening to the rain on the roof as it is loud out there.



I spent the night in a small cabin many years ago listening to the rain pitter patter on the roof and thought was so neat and gentle and soothing until I spent another night in a different cabin with a corrugated metal roof while it poured outside with a deluge and a howling wind. That was the end of the dreams of pitter-patter on the roof and I don't think I got a wink of sleep.

At least it was better than a leaky tent.

Did I ever tell you I almost hate camping. But those days are well behind me now and i'll enjoy the comforts and shelter of home thanks. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

I never saw/experienced rain until I lived in Waycross, Georgia, especially during the months of July and August. The temps would near 100F and then by about 4PM the sky would open up and it would pour for about half an hour ................ and I mean POUR. Then it would just stop, the sun would come out and it would get hot once again. Those were the days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. In for day surgery tomorrow to remove all things in me. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with the removal, Marc. Hope all goes well and you find some comfort.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP good old George Carlin tells it like it really is regarding Euphemisms, a slippery spot on the sidewalk and a Man gets entire plane to himself for his trip to Italy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good luck with the removal, Marc. Hope all goes well and you find some comfort.


Thanks, Don. Surgery is scheduled for about noon your time. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don. Surgery is scheduled for about noon your time. We shall see.



I'll be thinking of you here Mark and hope everything comes out well and hoping you'll soon be back to normal.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

BTW: It looks like your home will be free of badgers when you get home if this is any indication of similar antics...



- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don. Surgery is scheduled for about noon your time. We shall see.



Hope all goes well!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll be thinking of you here Mark and hope everything comes out well and hoping you'll soon be back to normal.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





eMacMan said:


> Hope all goes well!


Thank you, Patrick and thank you, Bob. I am back home once again. If I am able to pee on my own today, I shall be without a C-bag. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> BTW: It looks like your home will be free of badgers when you get home if this is any indication of similar antics...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Patrick and thank you, Bob. I am back home once again. If I am able to pee on my own today, I shall be without a C-bag. Wish me luck.




Here's hoping Marc., and GOOD LUCK!!! 

Such a monumental task thing for myself is still well in my mind from a year or so, actually almost two years ago. What a relief.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Gene Simmons look-alike, The Sound Of Silence on a harp guitar and a baseball out with a difference.


----------



## SINC

Hope Marc is doing OK this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Here's hoping Marc., and GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> Such a monumental task thing for myself is still well in my mind from a year or so, actually almost two years ago. What a relief.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





SINC said:


> Hope Marc is doing OK this morning.


Thanks, Patrick and Don. Yes, Patrick, it is a "relief" to simply just go to the bathroom and just pee. Lots of ups and downs during the night and early this morning, but at least I may be getting slowly back to normal. We shall see.

The three of us have certainly had our share of health issues over the past few years. Peace and good health to us all.


----------



## SINC

Glad to know things are more comfortable for you now Marc. Let's hope it contines.


----------



## Rps

I agree with Don, hope you will be more comfortable. I had a client who had stones and was told to drink more beer.......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I agree with Don, hope you will be more comfortable. I had a client who had stones and was told to *drink more beer*.......


This is EXACTLY why I do not have stones. I keep them washed out with beer!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad to know things are more comfortable for you now Marc. Let's hope it contines.





Rps said:


> I agree with Don, hope you will be more comfortable. I had a client who had stones and was told to drink more beer.......


Thanks, Don and Rp. So far so good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I had a client who had stones and was told to drink more beer.......





SINC said:


> This is EXACTLY why I do not have stones. I keep them washed out with beer!


:clap::lmao:

Water is the suggested drink of choice according to my urologist ............... still, once the warm weather comes ....................


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::lmao:
> 
> Water is the suggested drink of choice according to my urologist ............... still, once the warm weather comes ....................



Not forgetting that the your Urologist makes a good part of his living on removing stones... 

Beer should have all the calcium type stuff precipitated out which would make it harder to form any stones. Just a thought... :heybaby:



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not forgetting that the your Urologist makes a good part of his living on removing stones...
> 
> Beer should have all the calcium type stuff precipitated out which would make it harder to form any stones. Just a thought... :heybaby:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

OT maybe...??? The price of wings in a bar or pub...

In the SAP section, News From The St. Albert Legion, they have an ad for a special _*WINGS EVENING on Tuesdays for $7.00/lb*_

Now when passing or local pub, they often have a sign outside showing wings at $0.40 each, and Wednesday's is their special wing night and they are even cheaper.

Now unless my math is really off, something is really goofy.

My calculations are that there are roughly four to five wings per pound when sold at the grocery store, so four or five wings at our local pub would cost you no more than $2.00.

It seems to me that the wings at the St. Albert Legion and advertised at $7 per pound for a special Tuesday night offer is a wee bit on the expensive side.
So is that the real price or am I missing something or did I miscalculate something????


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

I wanted to check to see how they base their pricing on wings, so I did when at the Legion today, and it turns out it is quite different from your take on it Patrick. Our local Pub, LB's confirmed this to me today as well.

The first thing to know is that there are three parts to every wing, see image below. Second is that wings restaurants and pubs buy are almost exclusively from suppliers in South America, where wings are much smaller than those in North America. Third is that they do not use the tips as they are too small and instead they use them for soup broth.

Typical pounds of wings from SA are 12 to the pound. Since they use only the drumette and wingette of each wing, that makes them 24 wings to the pound. At $7.00 per pound, that makes the price they advertise to be $7.00 divided by 24 or .30 cents per "wing".

Good to know how they figure things out and how customers assume they are getting a full chicken wing, but they are not. They should be advertised as wing 'pieces' to be honest, but it sounds so much better at 30 or 40 cents per wing, doesn't it?


----------



## eMacMan

Shaping up to be a typical Victoria Day weekend. Raining all day to day, more on the way tomorrow, unless it snows. Like it or not I am committed to being out in that. Will have to dress as warmly as possible.

Once again Al Gore fails to deliver any of that promised global warming.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Shaping up to be a typical Victoria Day weekend. Raining all day today, more on the way tomorrow, unless it snows. Like it or not I am committed to being out in that. Will have to dress as warmly as possible.
> 
> Once again Al Gore fails to deliver any of that promised global warming.


Thanks for the reminder as to why I gave up camping on the May long weekend. I always chose the weekend after. 

This year, however, it will be neither as I have a failure of my 12-volt converter in our motor home. While I can just barely operate on 30 amp plugged in, I am totally dead as to 12-volt power while driving. No fridge, nor toilet flush, nor will the storage batteries charge while running down the road. Remember I bought the rig brand new in 2005, some 14 years ago.

Am booked for repair on June 11 to replace the converter. Likely about a $2K hit. Always something as I spent $11K on it over the past two years. six new tires at $800 each plus balance and install was $5K, a new fridge at $3K, new toilet at $500 and a new awning at $1K and a new steering main setup at $1,700 thanks to hitting too many rough railway crossings over the years. That leaves repairs and maintenance at about a thousand a year. 

With only just turning over 60K kilometers on it, I should be good for a few more years. That is providing I can still drive it safely until I am 80 and I will be 75 next month.

Then it will be time to sell and that should not be too difficult as Class A bus type rigs are in high demand and rare on the used market. Especially well maintained and low mileage. Still, I will be lucky to get $30K for an outfit that cost $112K.

Don't begrudge the money though, too many good memories of trips and grandkids and friends and reunions and car shows and buddies annual camping trips. One should treasure all this above money, after all, you cannot take it with you.


----------



## talonracer

Doing quite well, Dr.G! Many thanks. How's everyone been? What's new in the land of EhMac?




Dr.G. said:


> No?????
> 
> Welcome back to The Shang, tr. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## pm-r

> I wanted to check to see how they base their pricing on wings, so I did when at the Legion today, and it turns out it is quite different from your take on it Patrick. Our local Pub, LB's confirmed this to me today as well.



Thanks for all your investigation and information and updates Don.

It would be interesting to know what the people who read that Legion ad think that they are getting and I don't know how they figure that they are providing "24 wings to the pound".

I was thinking and wondering if what they meant was a small plate of wings (appetizer) and a beer all for $7, which would be about right, but that's not what the ad seemed to say.

Anyway, $7.00 a pound for any meat that consist of at least 50% being bone is pretty damn pricey in my book, but at least the bones can be added to the soup stock.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> Doing quite well, Dr.G! Many thanks. How's everyone been? What's new in the land of EhMac?


Evening, tr. Good to hear you are well. We all seem to be OK these days here in The Shang. Don't be a stranger. Come by more often. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> That leaves repairs and maintenance at about a thousand a year.


Well, that would be an absolute bargain if you were to relate that to what similar boating costs per year. Even with a small 24 footer. 

And no I don't really regret selling our boat which we did a few years ago. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a critter enjoys his comb, an engineer wife wants hubby to quit drinking and a change of pace lunch.


----------



## SINC

And before I forget again, here is your sneak peek at tomorrow's Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And before I forget again, here is your sneak peek at tomorrow's Whatzit?


At first thought I guessed they were golfing tees ........... at second thought I guessed they were pics for small pieces of fruit or cheese.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a great many formerly big names did not make the cut at the PGA Open.

https://www.cbssports.com/golf/news...ars-to-miss-the-cut-at-2019-pga-championship/


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> At first thought I guessed they were golfing tees ........... at second thought I guessed they were pics for small pieces of fruit or cheese.


Well Marc, your first thought was correct, they are indeed golf tees. Good job! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, your first thought was correct, they are indeed golf tees. Good job! :clap:


Strange looking tees .............. and I would bet they are more expensive than the classic wooden tees I use. Still, they could also be used for cheese and/or fruit pics during the off season here in Canada.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, a great many formerly big names did not make the cut at the PGA Open.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/golf/news...ars-to-miss-the-cut-at-2019-pga-championship/


Wow! Not often you see so many top names gone, but then again there are plenty of top names still in as well. Perhaps a sign that a new crop of good players is gaining experience and playing well, which is good for golf. Spieth seems to be coming out of his slump of the past few years and my favourite Dustin Johnson is right in there too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow! Not often you see so many top names gone, but then again there are plenty of top names still in as well. Perhaps a sign that a new crop of good players is gaining experience and playing well, which is good for golf. Spieth seems to be coming out of his slump of the past few years and my favourite Dustin Johnson is right in there too.


Yes, a new breed of golfers are emerging these days. I still miss Jack N, A. Palmer, and Sam Snead. They were my favorites.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, a new breed of golfers are emerging these days. I still miss Jack N, A. Palmer, and Sam Snead. They were my favorites.


Mine as well Marc, but I would add Lee Trevino to that list. He was such a happy go lucky golfer and always entertaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mine as well Marc, but I would add Lee Trevino to that list. He was such a happy go lucky golfer and always entertaining.


True. He was very colorful.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True. He was very colorful.


As was Chi-Chi Rodríguez who always pretended his club was a sword and stuck it back in its scabbard after making a good shot!


----------



## SINC

How are you feeling this morning Marc? Things still progressing?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How are you feeling this morning Marc? Things still progressing?


OK. Things are improving slowly, but they are improving, which is the key. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As was Chi-Chi Rodríguez who always pretended his club was a sword and stuck it back in its scabbard after making a good shot!


Yes, I remember his doing this after a successful long putt.

Add Gary Player to this list.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I remember his doing this after a successful long putt.
> 
> Add Gary Player to this list.


None of the new guys have developed such antics. Yet. Too young to be anything but deadly serious about their games, We should see them loosen up and they enter their 30s as Phil Mickelson has done. Seems that is the age where the real personalities emerge.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to try and go for my walk with Ann. Took an Arthrotec a half hour ago as my knees have been sore for a couple of days now. Add the hip pain and it is work to get around my 1.5 km loop.


----------



## pm-r

> Time for me to try and go for my walk with Ann. Took an Arthrotec a half hour ago



I took some of my wife's Arthrotec when my knee was excruciating a year or so ago which provide almost instant relief, But my doctor later gave me hell: One for taking my wife's medication and Two, because he said It was about the worst thing I could've taken for my kidney and liver.

Odd that he had prescribed the same medication but in an extertal compounded cream for me to use on my finger and joint's of my hands that were all swollen and very sore. Even odder, the cream barely did anything as for relief but certainly lightened my wallet of $80 for the jar that the Pharmacist had to compound.

Anyway, I hope you enjoyed your walk.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> None of the new guys have developed such antics. Yet. Too young to be anything but deadly serious about their games, We should see them loosen up and they enter their 30s as Phil Mickelson has done. Seems that is the age where the real personalities emerge.


Good point, Don.


----------



## 18m2

The document I got from my Urologist listed a whole bunch of high oxalate foods that I should not consume. Strangely, they were mostly on the list of healthy foods that one should eat, for example fruits and vegetables, nuts and seeds, grains, legumes, and even chocolate and tea. 

Unsure of the best path to take my family doctor (who has both feet on the ground and is profoundly wise) said I should drink lots of water and try to eat foods high in oxalates with foods high in calcium. The theory is the two join together and stay in the digestive tract.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> The document I got from my Urologist listed a whole bunch of high oxalate foods that I should not consume. Strangely, they were mostly on the list of healthy foods that one should eat, for example fruits and vegetables, nuts and seeds, grains, legumes, and even chocolate and tea.
> 
> Unsure of the best path to take my family doctor (who has both feet on the ground and is profoundly wise) said I should drink lots of water and try to eat foods high in oxalates with foods high in calcium. The theory is the two join together and stay in the digestive tract.


Same here with some nuts and spinach. What other fruits and veggies are you being told to avoid?


----------



## Dr.G.

Alberta steaks on the BBQ, complete with Deborah's special BBQ sauce. The sun is out so it is good weather for a treat tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to a very busy edition of SAP today featuring a puzzle in a bottle to see if you can solve it before they show you how it is done in our video. Also seven rodeo shots, poetry, the Whatzit?, and a close up look with seven more pics of a 1955 Chevy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and welcome to a very busy edition of SAP today featuring a puzzle in a bottle to see if you can solve it before they show you how it is done in our video. Also seven rodeo shots, poetry, the Whatzit?, and a close up look with seven more pics of a 1955 Chevy.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee. I sort of figured out the puzzle in a bottle, but I don't think I would have been able to do it had I not watched him moving the bottle on it's side. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a bright sunny day we are poised to enjoy. Not sure how yet as Crystal has been in Vancouver since Wednesday and we are looking after Ely. The house next door was sold by our 30+ year neighbours and they moved in yesterday. Might even get to meet them today. Our longtime neighbours bought a single story home down the street to avoid stairs, so we still see them often. We both moved into the neighbourhood back in 1988, they in April, we in June.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a bright sunny day we are poised to enjoy. Not sure how yet as Crystal has been in Vancouver since Wednesday and we are looking after Ely. The house next door was sold by our 30+ year neighbours and they moved in yesterday. Might even get to meet them today. Our longtime neighbours bought a single story home down the street to avoid stairs, so we still see them often. We both moved into the neighbourhood back in 1988, they in April, we in June.


Don, admit it ............. you love Ely and looking after her is a labor of love. :love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

Suddenly feeling very weak and dizzy about a half hour ago. Took my blood pressure and it was 88 on 77 with pulse of 54. No wonder I am dizzy. Having a double sugar coffee and a large glass of water and will take it again in another half hour. Put the machine on the charger as the battery was low, to double check the reading.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Same here with some nuts and spinach. What other fruits and veggies are you being told to avoid?


I'm not sure because I never actually paid attention and the page outlining the foods has gone missing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Suddenly feeling very weak and dizzy about a half hour ago. Took my blood pressure and it was 88 on 77 with pulse of 54. No wonder I am dizzy. Having a double sugar coffee and a large glass of water and will take it again in another half hour. Put the machine on the charger as the battery was low, to double check the reading.


That is a bit low. Hope you are feeling better. Any change in your meds?


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I'm not sure because I never actually paid attention and the page outlining the foods has gone missing.


I did some checking on my own and found the foods that I love that I should avoid or at least limit. Damn!!!!!!!!!!!  Such is Life. Still, far better than the pain of trying to pass a kidney stone. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

For your Sunday morning chuckle.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvT_gqs5ETk&fbclid=IwAR3tO8BbUVVK68QdMfAa-HuweobfJEGNu373_3rkPWXBnaJ473w0lF25pX0[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Took it two more times went to 136 on 88 and just now 122 on 73. This after a couple big glasses of water, toast and a bowl of oatmeal. Much better. Now for a nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

136 on 88 is a bit hight, but 122 on 73 is back to normal. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I hope that you are watching the final few holes of the PGA Championship. It is going down to the last hole between Koepka and Johnson. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbssports.com/golf/news...oks-koepka-makes-history-in-wire-to-wire-win/

A great finish to the PGA Championship match.

"The defending champion at the event, Koepka won his second straight PGA Championship and becomes the first golfer in history to hold consecutive titles at two different major championships simultaneously, the other being the U.S. Open."


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thestar.com/halifax/201...to-subway-restaurant-over-the-lunch-hour.html

Never a dull moment here in Lunenburg, NS. Luckily, no one was hurt and the horse is OK.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I hope that you are watching the final few holes of the PGA Championship. It is going down to the last hole between Koepka and Johnson. We shall see.


I did indeed watch it Marc. A fine round by both those two, who in life, are best friends. Brooks thanked Dustin today for lighting a fire under him by whitling his lead down to one.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.thestar.com/halifax/201...to-subway-restaurant-over-the-lunch-hour.html
> 
> Never a dull moment here in Lunenburg, NS. Luckily, no one was hurt and the horse is OK.



A Victoria City councilor would no doubt be thrilled with such an accident in order to support his no-horses proposal:
https://www.timescolonist.com/news/...treets-by-2023-coun-ben-isitt-says-1.23821634
and
https://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/...banned-suggests-e-carriages-instead-1.4420681 etc.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did indeed watch it Marc. A fine round by both those two, who in life, are best friends. Brooks thanked Dustin today for lighting a fire under him by whitling his lead down to one.


In the last four holes, it could have gone either way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Want to watch the end of the Raptor's game. That too could go either way. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP comparing boys and girls cars and rooms, Willie Nelson saves horses and a psychic gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP comparing boys and girls cars and rooms, Willie Nelson saves horses and a psychic gift.


"Not to brag, but I have this psychic ability of guessing what’s inside a wrapped present.

It’s a gift." :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, all. Any care for some freshly brewed Victoria Day coffee? Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Coffee would be great, thanks Marc. Think I will then go for a morning walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee would be great, thanks Marc. Think I will then go for a morning walk.


Coming right up, Don. Anyone else want/need coffee?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Coffee would be great, thanks Marc. Think I will then go for a morning walk.



I hope your blood pressure is behaving himself and the little bit more normal today Don.

Enjoy your walk.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Bit late to the conversations. Hope your BP is back to normal Don, it’s one of those things that takes many by surprise. You are watching it so that’s good. I almost learned the hard way.

And now maybe SAP worthy...but why we love dogs

View attachment 89808


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope your blood pressure is behaving himself and the little bit more normal today Don.
> 
> Enjoy your walk.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap: Bon voyage, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Bit late to the conversations. Hope your BP is back to normal Don, it’s one of those things that takes many by surprise. You are watching it so that’s good. I almost learned the hard way.
> 
> And now maybe SAP worthy...but why we love dogs
> 
> View attachment 89808


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Good on, Rp.

Are you folks any closer to going down to Dalton, GA?


----------



## Rps

Realistically., maybe July....we had a few medical issues between the two of us and are hoping to get things sorted out by then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Realistically., maybe July....we had a few medical issues between the two of us and are hoping to get things sorted out by then.


July??? Just in time for the high heat and humidity. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## pm-r

> And now maybe SAP worthy...but why we love dogs



 :clap: :lmao: :lmao:



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

View attachment 89812


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP filler material?


Oh yeah, all day long! Thanks.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Realistically., maybe July....we had a few medical issues between the two of us and are hoping to get things sorted out by then.


Hope they all work out Rp, we all have to have such issues as we age. Damn the torpedos, let's move ahead!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 89812


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh yeah, all day long! Thanks.


How about this one?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, are the fires of High Level, AB affecting your air quality is St.A. ?

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...lERa9fX0MjAl5Iosk6sw2g1dkNctEhmXi0crOlLfag5yY


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, are the fires of High Level, AB affecting your air quality is St.A. ?
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...lERa9fX0MjAl5Iosk6sw2g1dkNctEhmXi0crOlLfag5yY


No Marc, not at all. High Level is 600 km to the NW of us and the winds are blowing out of the SE towards High Level.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video that Rp will be interested in as Seasick Steve plays his banjo-like hubcap guitar, a guy is about to get chitfaced and the old pull the tablecloth from under the dishes trick with a twist.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, not at all. High Level is 600 km to the NW of us and the winds are blowing out of the SE towards High Level.


Good to hear. I recall you had some air quality issues last summer.


----------



## Rps

Don if I knew I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself........


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. I recall you had some air quality issues last summer.


Yes, I did have breathing issues when the BC fire smoke all settled on us here in Alberta. o far there is limited effect on air quality, but that can change overnight with a wind shift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don if I knew I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself........


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, I did have breathing issues when the BC fire smoke all settled on us here in Alberta. o far there is limited effect on air quality, but that can change overnight with a wind shift.


Yes, I guess wind direction is everything. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

More thunder and lightening at 9AM this morning again spoofed the three doxies. Spent most of the morning from about 1AM until 9AM with the three of them trying to get on to my lap.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don if I knew I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself........


An oldie but a goodie Rp!


----------



## Dr.G.

Also true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Little by little ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

"They need to make their instructions to seniors a little more clear."

:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. I am still really tired from the lack of sleep this morning trying to calm three doxies who hate loud noises. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of strong winds pounding against the side of our house. At least it was not thunder to spoof our doxies. Too early for OtHD coffee. Later............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, hope your weather improves. Today on SAP a quandary, a grilled cheese to try and Photographer Captures Stunning Images Of ‘Pollmageddon’.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, hope your weather improves. Today on SAP a quandary, a grilled cheese to try and Photographer Captures Stunning Images Of ‘Pollmageddon’.


Afternoon, Don. That "Smashed Brioche Grilled Cheese" looks very tempting.

I used to experience those yellow haze ‘Pollmageddon’ events while I was in Georgia. People used to use snow clearing brushes to try to clear away this pollen. I became allergic to slash pine pollen. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, something for SAP?


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, good one!


Thought so. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for no particular reason. Strange ...............


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et al, today on SAP how to play Cold Shot by SRV, Buster Keaton and the house and sunbathing at the beach.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all ............. once again. Strange suddenly getting up early this morning ............. even the doxies were asleep. Anyway, coffee is now brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished mowing with lawn. With about an inch of rain in the forecast for tomorrow, and the lawn being so green and lush, it was necessary to do it today in warm sunshine. I could use a beer right now. Anyone care to join me .............. it's on the house. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Spending our daily hour in the garage playing ball Ely style. She puts her golf ball in a box and pushes it around growling at it. Silly dog!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Spending our daily hour in the garage playing ball Ely style. She puts her golf ball in a box and pushes it around growling at it. Silly dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


So sweet. None of our dogs like to play with anything that looks like a ball.


----------



## pm-r

> I could use a beer right now. Anyone care to join me .............. it's on the house.


Thanks Marc, it's a fair bit later out here but I'm just enjoying a Lucky Lager to help my cousin celebrate her birthday who just turned 81 today.

PS: We really don't miss not having lawn our rocky knoll property with all the work and maintenance, and costs It entails. That was one of my stipulations about the garden area when we moved and built here 21 years ago. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Speaking of dogs, I thought you might like this joke that was posted on another forum...

Bill & Bob had been close mates for decades, sharing common interests, one of which was their respective dogs. Those animals however were regularly the cause of some jealousy & occasional argument.

Bill & Bob went fishing, dogs included. Sitting out on the calm sea off the picturesque little bay, they struck gold and hauled in fish after fish, to such an extent that the scant supply of worm bait was soon depleted.

“We’ll have to row back to shore and dig for more’, said Bill.
“No need”, said Bob, “I’ll send my dog. Tozer - can, dig, worms, go!”

The dog seized the empty can, leapt into the water, swam ashore, busied itself digging for several minutes and then returned with the can half full of wriggling worms. Bill was amazed, and congratulated Bob on a superbly trained and smart dog. The men continued fishing until that lot of bait too was gone.

Bob: “Not a problem, I’ll send Tozer again to get more.”
Bill: “No, my turn, I’ll send my dog this time. Wag - can, dig, worms, go!”

Can in mouth, Wag leapt overboard, but walked across the surface of the water to the shore, dug vigorously in the soil, and then walked back across the water to the boat. The men continued fishing, in heavy, oppressive silence.

Bill: “Say, Bob, when your dog Tozer swam ashore to get worms, I was quick to praise his skills and your efforts, but when Wag fetched worms, you said nothing. What gives?”
Bob: “We’ve been good friends for years Bill, and I wouldn’t want to say anything that’d hurt your feelings, but I did notice your dog Wag couldn’t swim.”

---------


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, it's a fair bit later out here but I'm just enjoying a Lucky Lager to help my cousin celebrate her birthday who just turned 81 today.
> 
> PS: We really don't miss not having lawn our rocky knoll property with all the work and maintenance, and costs It entails. That was one of my stipulations about the garden area when we moved and built here 21 years ago.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


A cold one coming right up, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Speaking of dogs, I thought you might like this joke that was posted on another forum...
> 
> Bill & Bob had been close mates for decades, sharing common interests, one of which was their respective dogs. Those animals however were regularly the cause of some jealousy & occasional argument.
> 
> Bill & Bob went fishing, dogs included. Sitting out on the calm sea off the picturesque little bay, they struck gold and hauled in fish after fish, to such an extent that the scant supply of worm bait was soon depleted.
> 
> “We’ll have to row back to shore and dig for more’, said Bill.
> “No need”, said Bob, “I’ll send my dog. Tozer - can, dig, worms, go!”
> 
> The dog seized the empty can, leapt into the water, swam ashore, busied itself digging for several minutes and then returned with the can half full of wriggling worms. Bill was amazed, and congratulated Bob on a superbly trained and smart dog. The men continued fishing until that lot of bait too was gone.
> 
> Bob: “Not a problem, I’ll send Tozer again to get more.”
> Bill: “No, my turn, I’ll send my dog this time. Wag - can, dig, worms, go!”
> 
> Can in mouth, Wag leapt overboard, but walked across the surface of the water to the shore, dug vigorously in the soil, and then walked back across the water to the boat. The men continued fishing, in heavy, oppressive silence.
> 
> Bill: “Say, Bob, when your dog Tozer swam ashore to get worms, I was quick to praise his skills and your efforts, but when Wag fetched worms, you said nothing. What gives?”
> Bob: “We’ve been good friends for years Bill, and I wouldn’t want to say anything that’d hurt your feelings, but I did notice your dog Wag couldn’t swim.”
> 
> ---------
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...XYyxjj7OjnlbcU5q3Qlu05JKVOJnki25RxwEiKpfvQ3Sk

Things must be really dry, Don, if NS firefighters are needed out west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et al, today on SAP _*how to play Cold Shot by SRV*_, ...



As for that video, can anyone please explain to me why even professionals, such as this apparent "Professional" performer seem incapable of doing a *sound volume preview check* of the video, before uploading it to youtube.

Really annoying when such videos go from almost inaudible to absolute blaring excessive level noise.

This one is a typical example but it sure is not the only one like it up there. But maybe they are already Volume level deaf due to the kind of music they play and at the volumes they play at. 

Anyway not very professional in my opinion. But not my style of enjoyable music either.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...XYyxjj7OjnlbcU5q3Qlu05JKVOJnki25RxwEiKpfvQ3Sk
> 
> Things must be really dry, Don, if NS firefighters are needed out west.


Alberta is tinder dry in the north Marc with very low RH to boot. We have not had a day's rainfall yet in 2019, thus the fire situation.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> As for that video, can anyone please explain to me why even professionals, such as this apparent "Professional" performer seem incapable of doing a *sound volume preview check* of the video, before uploading it to youtube.
> 
> Really annoying when such videos go from almost inaudible to absolute blaring excessive level noise.
> 
> This one is a typical example but it sure is not the only one like it up there. But maybe they are already Volume level deaf due to the kind of music they play and at the volumes they play at.
> 
> Anyway not very professional in my opinion. But not my style of enjoyable music either.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Is not the solution pretty simple? I keep the volume level on my MBP at the lowest possible setting at all times and never experience any noisy stuff at all on startup. I almost always have to turn it up a couple of clicks to hear videos comfortably. And if I do not care for the style, I simply click stop and move on. I do try and present a wide variety of music to reach all readers.

FWIW that video was sent to me by my youngest son (43), and both my oldest son (51) and I (75) are all huge SRV fans and have been for 25 years. He was the premier guitarist alive when he was killed in that copter crash. It was my sons who taught this old fart to appreciate the talent of SRV and we grew up together admiring him.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a first-time lady shooter, how Canadian is your ketchup? and a video that will evoke many memories for most here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Alberta is tinder dry in the north Marc with very low RH to boot. We have not had a day's rainfall yet in 2019, thus the fire situation.


Not good news, Don. South Central NS is the area that is prone to forest fires when there is not a great amount of winter snow and spring rain. That has not happened this year which is why NS is able to send crews to AB.


----------



## 18m2

It appears a lot of cedar trees around here are looking bad with some looking like they are almost dead. The fellow that installed our drip irrigation system claims the drought conditions and the trees shallow root systems are the cause.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...XYyxjj7OjnlbcU5q3Qlu05JKVOJnki25RxwEiKpfvQ3Sk
> 
> Things must be really dry, Don, if NS firefighters are needed out west.



The BC department is also sending some forrest fire fighting crews to help Alberta fight their raging fires, even though BC has several large raging fires in the northern part of the Province.

Many are also even concerned of forest fires because of the conditions on Vancouver Island due to the lack of rain the whole island has experienced.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Is not the solution pretty simple? _*I keep the volume level on my MBP at the lowest possible setting at all times*_ and never experience any noisy stuff at all on startup. I almost always have to turn it up a couple of clicks to hear videos comfortably. And if I do not care for the style, I simply click stop and move on. _*I do try and present a wide variety of music to reach all readers.*_



Thanks Don, and I do the same with my sound level. My point was that video was a typical sample of those who can't even control the recording volume properly and at a reasonable consistant level before they send it up to youtube, 
And it certainly isn't your fault that the volume level was so inconsistent on the sample you provided.

I guess it really annoyed me because I was trying to understand what he was doing and saying and maybe learn something. Definitely not the way a professional should be presenting his demonstration and especially not with such extreme sound levels.

But my thanks to you for your daily edition of SAP.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> It appears a lot of cedar trees around here are looking bad with some looking like they are almost dead. The fellow that installed our drip irrigation system claims the drought conditions and the trees shallow root systems are the cause.



Yes, the Western Cedars have a _*very shallow root system*_, And those of Southern Vancouver Island also have to fight off the little boring beetle that affects the trees as well. 

You can see the small pin size holes they leave if you peel back some of the bark. That leaves them exposed to other infections and rot.

PS: Who did you have help you with your drip irrigation system? 
I may need some help with ours as my surgeries left me somewhat handicapped for maintaining ours.

Some of the local irrigation people I have contacted here don't seem to like mini drip systems and want to replace it all with rigid pipe etc. No thanks.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The BC department is also sending some forrest fire fighting crews to help Alberta fight their raging fires, even though BC has several large raging fires in the northern part of the Province.
> 
> Many are also even concerned of forest fires because of the conditions on Vancouver Island due to the lack of rain the whole island has experienced.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:

Good luck getting some rain ASAP, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Good luck getting some rain ASAP, Patrick.



Maybe the 4+mm forcast for tomorrow will arrive to help out.

Meanwhile, my wife and I just spent a few hours going over our mini irrigation system and undid some of the damage a stupid hired gardner did last year when he removed a whole bunch of in-line drippers. Stupid idiot!!!

More to do tomorrow it looks like. But unfortunetely much of my body parts are now useless these days so I get to guide my wife who is not good with physics or any sort of mechanical stuff.


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Yes, the Western Cedars have a _*very shallow root system*_, And those of Southern Vancouver Island also have to fight off the little boring beetle that affects the trees as well.
> 
> You can see the small pin size holes they leave if you peel back some of the bark. That leaves them exposed to other infections and rot.
> 
> PS: Who did you have help you with your drip irrigation system?
> I may need some help with ours as my surgeries left me somewhat handicapped for maintaining ours.
> 
> Some of the local irrigation people I have contacted here don't seem to like mini drip systems and want to replace it all with rigid pipe etc. No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


David Pink
Warm Land Irrigation
Micro-Irrigation Design and Installation
250 597 2102
3950 Rowe Rd, Duncan, BC V9L 6T1
http://warmlandirrigation.com

He is really busy probably because he knows his stuff. He probably can recommend someone on that side if he can't do it for you.

I like the drip irrigation but it does require some maintenance. I heard people in our area that have the rigid pipe installations complain about paying between $700 to $1200 just to keep their grass green. I don't understand how spraying water into the air is very effective. Our additional water bill last year was $178. We have no lawn, lots of ornamental grasses and other drought and deer tolerant plants.

Here is a photo of our back yard ... just completed.


----------



## pm-r

> He is really busy probably because he knows his stuff.
> ... ... ...
> Here is a photo of our back yard ... just completed.



Thank you, and your garden looks very nice and relaxing.

PS: What direction (NSEW) are the hills in the distance in the photo?? Just trying to figure out what direction your backyard faces,

BTW: No deer loving plants by the looks of things. Clever thinking but that doesn't seem to matter to the deer where we are. They even use our leaf compost under the large trees for a bed. *Any *plant close by will do for a nibbly snack, even right up to our entrance door!!! I really wonder how much food value or taste there is in the plant's blooms???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe the 4+mm forcast for tomorrow will arrive to help out.
> 
> Meanwhile, my wife and I just spent a few hours going over our mini irrigation system and undid some of the damage a stupid hired gardner did last year when he removed a whole bunch of in-line drippers. Stupid idiot!!!
> 
> More to do tomorrow it looks like. But unfortunetely much of my body parts are now useless these days so I get to guide my wife who is not good with physics or any sort of mechanical stuff.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I want to see "A Dog's Journey". If you like dogs, go see the movie. If you have ever lost a loved dog, bring LOTS of tissues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> PS: What direction (NSEW) are the hills in the distance in the photo?? Just trying to figure out what direction your backyard faces,
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


That's Saltspring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the light of a bright half moon. Nice to see the moon and the stars this morning, in that this means a sunny day at dawn. We shall see. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP rodeo action here in town, a novel hat and your big ass tree shot.


----------



## SINC

And while I am thinking about it, here is a sneak preview of tomorrow's Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP rodeo action here in town, a novel hat and your big ass tree shot.


Morning, Don. Saw the "tree" picture. :lmao: Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! This profits this month from the sale of Rp's secret blend of BT coffee has really helped our bottom line. Today, coffee and/or tea are on the house to celebrate.


----------



## Dr.G.

A real tear-jerker of a movie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2FrrSyyKfA


----------



## Dr.G.

Too late now ..................


----------



## Rps

Morning all, yup, growing up is a trap. It will be warm here today in the 80s, but with thunderstorms....what else is new.

How are you feeling Marc, things settling down?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, yup, growing up is a trap. It will be warm here today in the 80s, but with thunderstorms....what else is new.
> 
> How are you feeling Marc, things settling down?


Hopefully, there will not be a tornado with those hot temps and storms.

All is OK with me other than the fact that I have to pee a great many times, not much comes out and with no "force" behind the urination. Or, as my wife would say "Too much information!!!!!!!!"

How are you folks health-wise?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just read a note in our Cafe Chez Marc suggestion box from a Dan Sinklar ( ??? ). He writes "Why not craft beer on the house rather than coffee or tea?"

So, back by popular demand some of your local craft brew favorites are here: Upstreet, Propeller, Boxing Rock, Casa Nova 1016, Garrison, Spindrift, Schoolhouse, and Nine Locks beers, ciders, and radlers (Radler is the German term for a mixture of beer and fruit soda or lemonade). If anyone has their own favorite regional craft beer let me know and I shall add it to our assortment. Merci.

So Mr. Dan Sinklar, drinks of all sort are on the house today.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> That's Saltspring.



I guess that means that your house would be facing about ENE when sitting in those lounge chairs.

Saltspring is pretty much due North from our rear deck but we only see a small top of it as Mount Newton Pretty well blocks most of the view.

My wife and I bought a lot of the repairs and maintenance done on our mini dripSystem in the garden yesterday thank you, and it wasn't quite as bad as I thought it might be.

I had to get a new filter, as stupid me, I forgot to disconnect and/or drain it last fall and it got split open when it froze. The pressure reducer was fine. Anyway not too bad as it was only $18 at west-tec irrigation. The local irrigation place close to us wanted over $55 for their cheapest in-line Y filter!!!!

I think its using a 150 mesh filter which should keep the bits and bugs out of the driper and spray heads.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And while I am thinking about it, here is a sneak preview of tomorrow's Whatzit?



I'm pretty sure what that is and what it was used for and my suggestion and guess will be on its way to your SAP email address shortly,

I don't want to spoil it too soon for some of the others by providing my answer here. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> I guess that means that your house would be facing about ENE when sitting in those lounge chairs.
> 
> Saltspring is pretty much due North from our rear deck but we only see a small top of it as Mount Newton Pretty well blocks most of the view.
> 
> My wife and I bought a lot of the repairs and maintenance done on our mini dripSystem in the garden yesterday thank you, and it wasn't quite as bad as I thought it might be.
> 
> I had to get a new filter, as stupid me, I forgot to disconnect and/or drain it last fall and it got split open when it froze. The pressure reducer was fine. Anyway not too bad as it was only $18 at west-tec irrigation. The local irrigation place close to us wanted over $55 for their cheapest in-line Y filter!!!!
> 
> I think its using a 150 mesh filter which should keep the bits and bugs out of the driper and spray heads.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


You are correct. We have a peek-a-view of Victoria's airport water landing area and a full view of Mt Baker.

Good to hear you made repairs to your system. After today there is zero rain in the forecast for the next 10 days.

I bought some stuff at Wes-Tech. They are more than willing to provide information and advise to the unwashed. If you haven't got one, this RV plumbing blow out attachment https://www.amazon.ca/Camco-36143-B...r+water+lines&qid=1558802570&s=gateway&sr=8-9 is useful providing you use very low air pressure.

I hear Home Depot is now carrying some drip irrigations parts but have not checked it out.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ... ... ...
> All is OK with me other than the fact that I have to pee a great many times, not much comes out and with no "force" behind the urination. Or, as my wife would say "Too much information!!!!!!!!"
> ... ... ...



When my doctor would ask me how things are going in that department after some surgery, I would just reply and tell him: _That I sure won't be winning any youngsters pissing contest_

At first he didn't really understand and then he thought it was pretty descriptive, 

Maybe it was because he was trained in South Africa and maybe they do things differently down there. ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!! This profits this month from the sale of Rp's secret blend of BT coffee has really helped our bottom line. Today, coffee and/or tea are on the house to celebrate.



Don't worry about showing off bundles of money like that if you have any of BC'sDirtyMoneyLaunderingPolice out your way as it seems they haven't got a clue, Never did, Probably never will, But get paid big bucks to look into it anyway and do nothing.

Oh right, the BC Government is going to have an investigation into the BC Dirty Money Laundering Affairs again I believe. Yup, again... Sometime... gheeese...!!! 

Big palm slap here eh...???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we a getting more info so to speak. We have a few appointments coming up.

Not sure how many bikers are SAP fans but I thought this was interesting Don...


View attachment 89854


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> You are correct. We have a peek-a-view of Victoria's airport water landing area and a full view of Mt Baker.


Nice!!



> Good to hear you made repairs to your system. After today there is zero rain in the forecast for the next 10 days


.
Yes, today, the one day my wife was going to go on a Hike from Mt Work area to Mackenzie Bay with her church group but canceled due to all the rain that came in this morning which could make things quite slippery.



> I bought some stuff at Wes-Tech. They are more than willing to provide information and advise to the unwashed. If you haven't got one, this RV plumbing blow out attachment https://www.amazon.ca/Camco-36143-B...r+water+lines&qid=1558802570&s=gateway&sr=8-9 is useful providing you use very low air pressure.
> 
> I hear Home Depot is now carrying some drip irrigations parts but have not checked it out.


Yes, Wes-Tech can and does provide great service but they seem to have a lot of brand-new staff there when we were last there.

Sort of a funny story about a commercial Firm blowing out of friends irrigation system several years ago, after I had explained how he could do it himself — free!!:

Anyway, It was a direct burial system with that semi-rigid white pipe, And I jokingly mentioned to the fellow doing the job that I hope he wasn't going to use too much pressure.

Yeah yeah yeah, replies a smart ass kid, as he makes a connection and then fires up the diesel portable compressor.

In less then a minute at most, there was a earsplitting noise and explosion as all the white piping blew self out of the ground and smashed into bits everywhere.

It was as if somebody had made a trench with Nitro-cord Explosive and set it off.

Apparently the pressure reducer he was supposedly using failed. Big understatement.

Anyway it was rather exciting and funny at the time, at least to me as just an observer. And I don't know what sort of compensation my friend ever ended up with. But I think he eventually put in a micro drip/spray system by himself.

Yes, they say you shouldn't combine both drip/spray systems together, but I've done it myself for years and it works very well. Just do some basic flow calculations and don't exceed them.

Oh yes, I was a bit surprised that Wes-Tech charged me $.40 each for some 1/4 inch barb connectors which I thought was outrageous, but Home Depot is selling them for $1.40 EACH!!! So yes Home Depot is selling irrigation parts, but at a horrendous price, all the same as Home Hardware and Canadian Tire!!

One HomeDepot page lists the 1/4 barb connectors at, are you ready..??? 
$4.60 / each !!!! Gheese!!! I haven't called to ask if that's an pricing error or may be a packet of 10 or so???
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/search.html?q=drip irrigation#!q=drip irrigation


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

@18m2


> Good to hear you made repairs to your system. _*After today there is zero rain in the forecast for the next 10 days.*_


BTW 18m2, I forgot to ask if that is some sort of high-end weather forecasting station on the top of the tall pole in the background of the photo you posted of your back yard.

It seems to have everything except possibly a shade cover, at least looks like it.

If so I was thinking of putting one up at our house but then realized we have three similar structures not even a kilometer from our house:
Bayside Middle School
School-Based Weather Station Network -- Bayside Middle School
Brentwood Elementary School
School-Based Weather Station Network -- Brentwood Elementary School
Butchart Gardens
School-Based Weather Station Network -- Butchart Gardens



- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

This is my station.

https://www.ambientweather.com/amws1000wifi.html

Mine is previous model and is 6 years old. I have to clean the rain gauge every couple of months and remove the spiders too. Sometimes the relative humidity sensor looses its mind and fails for a brief period. Other than that it's been excellent.

It reports to the Weather Underground and they supposedly use the data to make forecasts. Since there are tens of thousands stations around the forecasts should be better than some others. You can see on this map the number of stations in the NW. Because the service is American the default is in Fahrenheit.

https://www.wunderground.com/wundermap?lat=48.634&lon=-123.553&cm_ven=localwx_wumap


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> When my doctor would ask me how things are going in that department after some surgery, I would just reply and tell him: _That I sure won't be winning any youngsters pissing contest_
> 
> At first he didn't really understand and then he thought it was pretty descriptive,
> 
> Maybe it was because he was trained in South Africa and maybe they do things differently down there. ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Don't worry about showing off bundles of money like that if you have any of BC'sDirtyMoneyLaunderingPolice out your way as it seems they haven't got a clue, Never did, Probably never will, But get paid big bucks to look into it anyway and do nothing.
> 
> Oh right, the BC Government is going to have an investigation into the BC Dirty Money Laundering Affairs again I believe. Yup, again... Sometime... gheeese...!!!
> 
> Big palm slap here eh...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No money laundering here and it all it reported and then goes to various charities.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we a getting more info so to speak. We have a few appointments coming up.
> 
> Not sure how many bikers are SAP fans but I thought this was interesting Don...
> 
> 
> View attachment 89854


Well, hopefully you won't be down there for too much of the brutally hot weather. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> You can see on this map the number of stations in the NW. _*Because the service is American the default is in Fahrenheit*_.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...=localwx_wumap



But the temperature readings can easily be changed to Celcius as example here:

PS: Why is your monitor set up on such a tall pole. It doesn't seem very accessible there.

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Want to watch the Raptor's game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> But the temperature readings can easily be changed to Celcius as example here:
> 
> PS: Why is your monitor set up on such a tall pole. It doesn't seem very accessible there.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


But every time I load it it reverts to Fahrenheit.

The pole is made up of 30 inch segments that connect. Easy to pull apart.
--
Rod


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> But every time I load it it reverts to Fahrenheit.
> 
> The pole is made up of 30 inch segments that connect. Easy to pull apart.
> --
> Rod




Same here, but it changes to Celsius in about one second for me if I have set it to do so.. 

Mavericks and google chrome.

Interesting, using a support pole made up of 30 inch segments.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Raptors Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and or tea are on the house to celebrate the Raptors winning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a very busy SAP today what with the rodeo, the poetry, the Whatzit?, the mesmerizing video and puppy who removes Jenga block and much more.

Am off to the first local car show of the season on this sunny and warm spring day with the '49. Leaving the '84 at home today as it is too much trouble to get both cars there and back.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a very busy SAP today what with the rodeo, the poetry, the Whatzit?, the mesmerizing video and puppy who removes Jenga block and much more.
> 
> Am off to the first local car show of the season on this sunny and warm spring day with the '49. Leaving the '84 at home today as it is too much trouble to get both cars there and back.


Morning, Don. Very smart .......... and careful, chocolate lab. My doxies would just knock the tower over.

Those billiard ball patters were amazing. Had to watch it twice. :clap:

Good luck at the car show. Are you still trying to sell the "purple passion"?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Somewhat warn and rainy here today. Later today it is the meeting of the Windsor Uke Circle so will be off to that to show what I don’t know. Was looking for a fun song and found this oldie....I’m sure you’ve heard it but I am thinking I’d like to learn it....but the skilllevel of the singer is amazing I certainly can’t even come close.

Don might be fun for SAP for those who remember Tom Lehrer

https://youtu.be/U2cfju6GTNs


----------



## pm-r

> I’m sure you’ve heard it but I am thinking I’d like to learn it....but the skilllevel of the singer is amazing I certainly can’t even come close.



My father used to sing the original Gilbert and Sullivan song tune version that's from _The Pirates of Penzance_ when he performed with the Victoria G&S Society that he and a friend formed that eventually became the Victoria Operatic Society that's performing to this day.

I'm sure you could do it, but I didn't really think it is the best tune to be played and accompanied by a ukulele, unless maybe played and sung as a bit of a joke. But then again, that was the main point of the original song I believe. A bit of a parody and a joke.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Somewhat warn and rainy here today. Later today it is the meeting of the Windsor Uke Circle so will be off to that to show what I don’t know. Was looking for a fun song and found this oldie....I’m sure you’ve heard it but I am thinking I’d like to learn it....but the skilllevel of the singer is amazing I certainly can’t even come close.
> 
> Don might be fun for SAP for those who remember Tom Lehrer
> 
> https://youtu.be/U2cfju6GTNs


Play on. Bonne chance, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My father used to sing the original Gilbert and Sullivan song tune version that's from _The Pirates of Penzance_ when he performed with the Victoria G&S Society that he and a friend formed that eventually became the Victoria Operatic Society that's performing to this day.
> 
> I'm sure you could do it, but I didn't really think it is the best tune to be played and accompanied by a ukulele, unless maybe played and sung as a bit of a joke. But then again, that was the main point of the original song I believe. A bit of a parody and a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Memorial Day in the US. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of doxies barking at deer in my neighbor's back yard. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are an early rise lately. Today on SAP the rodeo's final day, a guy smacks himself in the face with a recliner chair and who can forget The Smothers Brothers?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you are an early rise lately. Today on SAP the rodeo's final day, a guy smacks himself in the face with a recliner chair and who can forget The Smothers Brothers?


Had to pee. 

Loved the Smothers Brothers on CBS. :clap: I recalled that they were warned about their songs, their guests and their views about Vietnam. It was a David Steinberg sermon about Moses and the Burning Bush that got them cancelled. They were the #1 show on TV at the time. Still, they had integrity to stand by their beliefs.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to the sound of doxies barking at deer in my neighbor's back yard. Such is Life.



Man Marc, your neighbour must have super dry branches, twigs, leaves or grass etc, next door, or very clumsy deer or doxies with super sharp hearing or maybe poor insulation in your house to allow the sound of _deer foot steps_ to penetrate your house to enable the doxies to hear them.

Or are they walking on any sort of a hard pavement driveway or garden pathway stepping stones?

Just saying... 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Man Marc, your neighbour must have super dry branches, twigs, leaves or grass etc, next door, or very clumsy deer or doxies with super sharp hearing or maybe poor insulation in your house to allow the sound of _deer foot steps_ to penetrate your house to enable the doxies to hear them.
> 
> Or are they walking on any sort of a hard pavement driveway or garden pathway stepping stones?
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, everything is green and lush. They walk across our driveway to get to the bird feeder in my neighbor's front yard. So, I am not sure if it hearing, smelling or just sensing the deer are near.


----------



## Dr.G.

A picture of the first cup of butter toffee coffee served at the old Cafe Chez Marc to one Rasputin Phineas Jinglestars .................. who is our very own Rp. Love the hat. 

:clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A picture of the first cup of butter toffee coffee served at the old Cafe Chez Marc to one Rasputin Phineas Jinglestars .................. who is our very own Rp. Love the hat.
> 
> :clap:


Yup, that’s me.........taken in my younger days of course......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, that’s me.........taken in my younger days of course......


:clap::lmao:

This was taken in your lemonade years before you were old enough to drink. Everyone thought you looked just like Gene Hackman.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A picture of the first cup of butter toffee coffee served at the old Cafe Chez Marc to one Rasputin Phineas Jinglestars .................. who is our very own Rp. _*Love the hat.*_
> ...



Yup, Love the hat, And don't you just love those old electric light bulbs that appear to be suspended by _*two bare wires to the lamp socket*_!!! 

But that's okay, Air is a good insulator. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yup, Love the hat, And don't you just love those old electric light bulbs that appear to be suspended by _*two bare wires to the lamp socket*_!!!
> 
> But that's okay, Air is a good insulator.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


XX)


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some creative fruit cutting, searching for a phone and a crab sheds his shell.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP some creative fruit cutting, searching for a phone and a crab sheds his shell.


Searching for you phone with your phone ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is now ready when you rise to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP _*some creative fruit cutting*_, searching for a phone and a crab sheds his shell.



It seems that the "Creative Fruit Trimming" has been removed and not available:


> _*Video unavailable
> This video has been removed by the user*_



Thanks for the fix and I'll probably end up in the bad books for passing along the URL to a Heyrelated family for when they have their Grandchildren over for the day or so and keep them entertained. The amount of knife work is a bit of a concern but I'm sure they can manage!!! 

Quite clever I must say.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing how many dandilions popped up since the last time I mowed. It was sunny today, so I went and mowed close to the ground level. With lots of rain in the forecast for this week, it won't be long until I am out there mowing again. Still, it is good exercise.


----------



## eMacMan

Interesting. It has been awhile since the PM effectively legalized Cannabis. Long weekend rendezvous with about 250 people in attendance, I did not catch a single whiff. 

Sunday I spotted the first outdoor plant. Grown by an 80 year old man who claims it's for decorative purposes.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Interesting. It has been awhile since the PM effectively legalized Cannabis. Long weekend rendezvous with about 250 people in attendance, I did not catch a single whiff.
> 
> Sunday I spotted the first outdoor plant. Grown by an 80 year old man who claims it's for decorative purposes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Want to bank some sleep time so that I can watch the Raptors game on Thursday. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> It seems that the "Creative Fruit Trimming" has been removed and not available:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yikes, been busy all day and didn't see this until now. Happens too often as a user gets upset when I feature a video and they get too many hits and can their video. I did find it again from another user and it is live again on SAP. Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to pull the pin. Want to bank some sleep time so that I can watch the Raptors game on Thursday. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


Hope they win for you Marc, just don't look for me in the crowd as BB is low on my list of what to watch.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes, been busy all day and didn't see this until now. Happens too often as a user gets upset when I feature a video and they get too many hits and can their video. I did find it again from another user and it is live again on SAP. Sorry 'bout that!



Thanks for the fix Don and I did make a reply to my earlier post ( #120338) but it ended up only becoming an edit for some odd reason and will probably get missed by most readers here.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to pull the pin. _*Want to bank some sleep time so that I can watch the Raptors game on Thursday.*_ See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.



Unfortunately, the body's bio clock doesn't exactly work that way but at least you have given it a good chance considering today is Tuesday and the game apparently isn't until Thursday. 

That might be just enough sleep, as I am like Don, and don't really find much interest or excitement watching two teams alternating and just normally going back and forth repeatedly with maybe the occasional interruption. It wouldn't take very long for that to lull me to sleep. 

So I can certainly see why you would want to try and bank some sleep time. I guess they call that a spectator's defense maneuver. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately, the body's bio clock doesn't exactly work that way but at least you have given it a good chance considering today is Tuesday and the game apparently isn't until Thursday.
> 
> That might be just enough sleep, as I am like Don, and don't really find much interest or excitement watching two teams alternating and just normally going back and forth repeatedly with maybe the occasional interruption. It wouldn't take very long for that to lull me to sleep.
> 
> So I can certainly see why you would want to try and bank some sleep time. I guess they call that a spectator's defense maneuver.
> - Patrick
> ======


The trick is to watch only the final 90 seconds. It usually gets interesting about that time.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> The trick is to watch only the final 90 seconds. It usually gets interesting about that time.



I'll just maybe check the NEWS SPORTS highlights in case the timer nuts get carried away with various time-outs, stop clock stuff that can make that 90 seconds extend to almost another hour!!!

But thanks for the suggestion.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a kid tries chocolate milk for the first time, a lively Irish jig video and just when you think you're smart, this happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately, the body's bio clock doesn't exactly work that way but at least you have given it a good chance considering today is Tuesday and the game apparently isn't until Thursday.
> 
> That might be just enough sleep, as I am like Don, and don't really find much interest or excitement watching two teams alternating and just normally going back and forth repeatedly with maybe the occasional interruption. It wouldn't take very long for that to lull me to sleep.
> 
> So I can certainly see why you would want to try and bank some sleep time. I guess they call that a spectator's defense maneuver.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a kid tries chocolate milk for the first time, a lively Irish jig video and just when you think you're smart, this happens.


I remember watching Stephen try real chocolate for the first time. We tried to keep him away from it until his grandmother gave him some when he was nearly five years old. The look on his face was priceless. Luckily, to this day, he does not have cravings for chocolate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some freshly brewed OtHD coffee ready when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

A high of 31° and a good day to hide out in the A/C in the motor home, but I do have to go over to the local to drop off my May advertising invoice. Might have to sample some suds while there.


----------



## SINC

The orange glow on the trees makes for a colourful morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A high of 31° and a good day to hide out in the A/C in the motor home, but I do have to go over to the local to drop off my May advertising invoice. Might have to sample some suds while there.


 Wow, stay cool mon ami. How is the air quality?


----------



## SINC

Steady at 4, same as yesterday, so no issue for me, thankfully.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Wow Don, St. Albert is warmer than Windsor.....

A morning smile for you while I await my order of BT


View attachment 89892


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Wow Don, St. Albert is warmer than Windsor.....
> 
> A morning smile for you while I await my order of BT
> 
> 
> View attachment 89892


Yep, that will flush out the leaves even more. They only began to appear on Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some more SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some more SAP material?


Good one Marc, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good one Marc, thanks.


Thought so. 

Morning all. Fresh coffee has been brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

A bright note on a dull day, both our lilac trees are out in full bloom, this shot of the larger of the two.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.....I think this sez it all....

View attachment 89900


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A bright note on a dull day, both our lilac trees are out in full bloom, this shot of the larger of the two.


Nice. I love the smell of lilac.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.....I think this sez it all....
> 
> View attachment 89900


Good one, Rp. :lmao::clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A bright note on a dull day, both our lilac trees are out in full bloom, this shot of the larger of the two.



Wow, that must be a wonderful smell, and it looks beautiful.

Our's is not nearly as prolific, but it's not in a full son position either that most lilacs prefer, but the blooms on ours have actually pretty well gone over already.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Wow, that must be a wonderful smell, and it looks beautiful.
> 
> Our's is not nearly as prolific, but it's not in a full son position either that most lilacs prefer, but the blooms on ours have actually pretty well gone over already.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


It is really colourful now as the sunlight continues to twindle. We need lights on in the house and the streetlights and auto lights are on in traffic.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is really colourful now as the sunlight continues to twindle. We need lights on in the house and the streetlights and auto lights are on in traffic.


Wow, that is a strange color for the sky. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It is really colourful now as the sunlight continues to twindle. We need lights on in the house and the streetlights and auto lights are on in traffic.


That's quite incredible smoke pollution and I just had a look at the webcams that really shows the extent:


> Department of Earth and Atmospheric Sciences (EAS) has 4 Axis cameras on the University of Alberta's H.M. Tory Building.


https://www.ualberta.ca/earth-sciences/facilities/eas-cameras



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

View out kitchen window at 1:30 this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, it looks like a beautiful sunset forming .............. except for the fact that it is the middle of the afternoon. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Air quality now at 10+ and my lungs are burning.

https://weather.gc.ca/airquality/pages/abaq-001_e.html


----------



## SINC

I had to leave the motor home when I could no longer see the homes across the street when the TV evening news started.


----------



## eMacMan

Don, we were in Calgary and out near in the Kananaskis area yesterday. I could not smell any smoke but the visibility was fairly bad. Coming over Scott Lake Hill could not see the mountains at all. Even at Seebee we could not see any detail on the nearby mountains. 

We went through that here in 2017 so you have my sympathy. Add in $5 and you might be able to buy a coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Air quality now at 10+ and my lungs are burning.
> 
> https://weather.gc.ca/airquality/pages/abaq-001_e.html


Wow. With my asthma I would be in the hospital. Please stay well and safe, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Want to watch the start of the Raptors game. See you all for some victory (I hope) TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Air quality now at 10+ and my lungs are burning.
> ...



I would be tempted to stay in the RV motorhome with the AC kept running, and the condensate should be able to wash the air and carry away a good amount of the particulate junk matter and help your lungs and your breathing,

And maybe add a HEPA filter mask to your arsenal.

It may be pretty but it's certainly not healthy!! Take care.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Watched a great Raptors game. We Won!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Drinks are on the house.

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/basketbal...i01AHNjjSEjkQvmHFzBDB4NLlf7HUM2wjQih6BM7-kVws


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I would be tempted to stay in the RV motorhome with the AC kept running, and the condensate should be able to wash the air and carry away a good amount of the particulate junk matter and help your lungs and your breathing,
> 
> And maybe add a HEPA filter mask to your arsenal.
> 
> It may be pretty but it's certainly not healthy!! Take care.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


A slight improvement this morning with the air quality index dropped from 10+ to 9. Another choking day.

And here was downtown Edmonton yesterday afternoon:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to know your Raptors won and will grab a few free beers later today to wet my dry throat.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video tour of the Shanghi airport, the beauty of Vestrahorn, Iceland and 'It's Raining Out There'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad to know your Raptors won and will grab a few free beers later today to wet my dry throat.


Drink as much as you want. I can only imagine what I would feel like in that smokey situation. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video tour of the Shanghi airport, the beauty of Vestrahorn, Iceland and 'It's Raining Out There'.


Don't forget about the cartoon about the surgeons. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

With the recent eagle picture from a Windsor photographer going viral, everyone is out taking pictures of birds here.....

View attachment 89920


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> With the recent eagle picture from a Windsor photographer going viral, everyone is out taking pictures of birds here.....
> 
> View attachment 89920


Hmmmm, I recall running this very picture on SAP as long as eight to ten years back. It may be viral, but it is far from new and as I recall it originated in the southern USA.


----------



## Rps

I think I remember that come to think of it. But really, is there anything original on the web?......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I think I remember that come to think of it. But really, is there anything original on the web?......


And there lies the thousand dollar question. Very little is really 'new'.


----------



## SINC

Today's sunrise is proving much more light with the air quality index back down to 5 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today's sunrise is proving much more light with the air quality index back down to 5 today.


I guess wind direction is a key component of where all this smoke is headed. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Watched a great Raptors game. We Won!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Drinks are on the house.



Thanks for the drink offer Marc, and I guess your neck muscles are now well exercised after watching that back and forth game.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hmmmm, I recall running this very picture on SAP as long as eight to ten years back. It may be viral, but it is far from new and as I recall it originated in the southern USA.



I think Rps was actually referring to this recent photo that went "viral":
_*Windsor photographer's shot of bald eagle and its reflection goes viral*_
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/bald-eagle-steve-biro-1.5145556

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the drink offer Marc, and I guess your neck muscles are now well exercised after watching that back and forth game.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


My pleasure, Patrick. Yes, it was an exciting full courts game. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

You have heard of the Trojan Horse, but have you heard of the Trojan Doxie?


----------



## eMacMan

Smoke from High Level is all the way down here. Cannot see even the outline of Turtle Mountain from a distance of 2Kms.

It's actually a sunny day, but you'd never know it by looking out the window.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Smoke from High Level is all the way down here. Cannot see even the outline of Turtle Mountain from a distance of 2Kms.
> 
> It's actually a sunny day, but you'd never know it by looking out the window.


Wow. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.lunenburgwalkingtours.c...gE6vi4akkG9xsxhrxPhiOur3BnlDw8zFV6n2TVvPsNwNM

The tourist season begins tomorrow and will last until about Remembrance Day here in Lunenburg. The tour buses and RVs will start to arrive and there will be more tourists than permanent residents here on many days. Still, tourism is the lifeblood of many Nova Scotia communities.


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor took a picture of a deer that keeps coming by her property and setting off her dogs as well as our dogs.


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang Gang, 

I see your deer, eagle and trojan doxie and I up you a chimera squirrel. 
Caught in my back yard about 20 minutes ago. Released in the park, about 4 miles away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, good thing that you did not have any doxies or a Glen of Imaal terrier on your property or that critter would have been lunch.

So, how is Life treating you these days, Kim?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, good thing that you did not have any doxies or a Glen of Imaal terrier on your property or that critter would have been lunch.
> 
> So, how is Life treating you these days, Kim?


Somedays I *NEED* a Doxie or a Glen of Imaal Terrier to keep the squirrels at bay in my yard and garden. The rodent raiders have done some major damage and vandalism already this year. Last fall I planted about 300-400 tulip bulbs, covered them with chicken wire, mixed blood meal and bulb dust into the soil, etc....This Spring, I have 7 tulip blooms, with the rest of the bulbs MIA or the tulip plant chewed off at ground level as it came up. 

My yard is an attraction for them BECAUSE I do not have a dog or cat and I feed and water the birds. I have squirrel buster bird feeders but those only slow the varmints down. 

Other than the smoke, which has reached Calgary, I am doing fine, thanks. I'm staying mostly indoors today with a Camfil City M hepa filter unit on full tilt. It is making a significant difference. 

Speaking of Full tilt... Anyone heard from ehmac's Tilt lately? 

How are you and yours doing Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Somedays I *NEED* a Doxie or a Glen of Imaal Terrier to keep the squirrels at bay in my yard and garden. The rodent raiders have done some major damage and vandalism already this year. Last fall I planted about 300-400 tulip bulbs, covered them with chicken wire, mixed blood meal and bulb dust into the soil, etc....This Spring, I have 7 tulip blooms, with the rest of the bulbs MIA or the tulip plant chewed off at ground level as it came up.
> 
> My yard is an attraction for them BECAUSE I do not have a dog or cat and I feed and water the birds. I have squirrel buster bird feeders but those only slow the varmints down.
> 
> Other than the smoke, which has reached Calgary, I am doing fine, thanks. I'm staying mostly indoors today with a Camfil City M hepa filter unit on full tilt. It is making a significant difference.
> 
> Speaking of Full tilt... Anyone heard from ehmac's Tilt lately?
> 
> How are you and yours doing Marc?


We have little red squirrels that are attracted to my neighbor's bird feeder, along with some deer. They leave my property alone due to the dogs, at least this is what I am told.

All goes well here. Some of the Alberta forest fires smoke has reached this area of NS, but at high levels, affecting the setting sun. Here are a couple of pics I took about five minutes ago.


----------



## KC4

Wow. It's amazing to see the effect of the smoke reaching NS in such a significant way. 

Cool pictures regardless.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I think Rps was actually referring to this recent photo that went "viral":
> _*Windsor photographer's shot of bald eagle and its reflection goes viral*_
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/bald-eagle-steve-biro-1.5145556
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Not likely Patrick considering the pic he posted with a Ford Falcon car in a tree.


----------



## pm-r

> The tourist season begins tomorrow and will last until about Remembrance Day here in Lunenburg.



I see the Bluenose II seems to have been out and busy training her new crew but is scheduled to be ready to start the public cruises June 7.

I gather they finally got her steering etc. sorted out no thanks to the so-called marine architects and "experts". What an expensive pathetic joke that was!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> My yard is an attraction for them BECAUSE I do not have a dog or cat and I feed and water the birds. I have squirrel buster bird feeders but those only slow the varmints down.


We got one of these and that at least kept them from stealing all the bird seed that worked well:
Perky-Pet 336 Squirrel-Be-Gone Wild Bird Feeder
https://www.amazon.ca/Perky-Pet-Squ...d+Bird+Feeder&qid=1559345449&s=gateway&sr=8-1


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

We went out on the Bluenose II in September 2015 and motored around the bay. No actual sailing took place.


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> We got one of these and that at least kept them from stealing all the bird seed that worked well:
> Perky-Pet 336 Squirrel-Be-Gone Wild Bird Feeder
> https://www.amazon.ca/Perky-Pet-Squ...d+Bird+Feeder&qid=1559345449&s=gateway&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks for the suggestion Patrick. I'll keep that one in mind - the price is reasonable. It works on the same weight based closure method as the more pricey Squirrel Buster model. My birds are actually unwittingly assisting the squirrels by being messy and throwing seed below the feeder, where the squirrels happily congregate and provide "clean-up" service. 

Perhaps I need a Squirrel Buster seed catch tray!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Wow. It's amazing to see the effect of the smoke reaching NS in such a significant way.
> 
> Cool pictures regardless.


Thanks, Kim. Luckily, it is high level smoke so it does not hurt my asthma. Last year we got similar sunsets due to smoke from ON fires.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I see the Bluenose II seems to have been out and busy training her new crew but is scheduled to be ready to start the public cruises June 7.
> 
> I gather they finally got her steering etc. sorted out no thanks to the so-called marine architects and "experts". What an expensive pathetic joke that was!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, at least the rudder was not made of concrete. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> We went out on the Bluenose II in September 2015 and motored around the bay. No actual sailing took place.


It is quite the ship when it is under full sail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a new way to flavour your steak in our video, shaking hands and a cat in a bag.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? A cat in a bag? What about a cat in a hat?


----------



## SINC

Coffee might help. Arthritic pain in my knee prevents me from 🚶. I now hobble. Up since 🕛 . Reluctant to take another Arthrotec as I took one at 8:00 before I went to 🛌 . Will try to tough it out and go back to 😴 now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee might help. Arthritic pain in my knee prevents me from 🚶. I now hobble. Up since 🕛 . Reluctant to take another Arthrotec as I took one at 8:00 before I went to 🛌 . Will try to tough it out and go back to 😴 now.


OK, mon ami. Sorry to hear about the pain (I can relate) and your air quality.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Not likely Patrick considering the pic he posted with a Ford Falcon car in a tree.


Actually Don, Patrick is correct...the falcon was an attempt a humour.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Actually Don, Patrick is correct...the falcon was an attempt a humour.


Ah, I did not read his post carefully enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Actually Don, Patrick is correct...the falcon was an attempt a humour.




Ahhh relief...  I thought that was the case and I appreciated the photo as well.

It reminded me of the old bad joke of _*the Falcon and Mustang cars that were in an accident on what they call the Malahat Drive*_, a notorious bad stretch of local highway that is often plagued with serious accidents.

The secondary newspaper headlines read: _*there were sh*t and feathers all over the road. *_ I


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, for you and all those in AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Here's hoping that we shall all be well comes dawn tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the coffee brewing to help us get on our way this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc et all, today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit? which I did not receive in time to get it online yesterday, sorry about that but Bixman only just got it to me last night. Also a UFO incident that may give you cause to reconsider alien life and doggone lifestyles.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Wild here last night with tornado warnings on my phone and tv, thunder lightening and tons of rain and wind.

There were a few reports of funnel clouds south of us haven’t heard if true or damage.

Haven’t a clue on the Whatzit.......it looks like the left over of a well toasted marshmallow on a stick.


----------



## SINC

You folks out east could send some of that rain you are getting our way, we sure could use it. 

And nope, not a marshmallow Rp.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> You folks out east could send some of that rain you are getting our way, we sure could use it.
> 
> And nope, not a marshmallow Rp.


Don if only we could. Almost everywhere you look here there are flooding threats.
The water levels around the Great Lakes are very high. The UPA got tons of snow this winter and that melting mixed with our rain is causing problems.

What I haven’t read about this year is any Red River flooding.....strange with all the snow and rain in the central area of North America....


----------



## SINC

I guess Duff's Ditch is doing it's job!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You folks out east could send some of that rain you are getting our way, we sure could use it.
> 
> And nope, not a marshmallow Rp.


OK. It's a deal ................ some of our rain for some of your sunshine.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning Marc et all, *today on SAP the Sunday Whatzit*? which I did not receive in time to get it online yesterday, sorry about that but Bixman only just got it to me last night.



I have to agree with the SAP readers that have already made their suggestions and add my guess that _*it's a macro close-up of a burnt woodem match*_.


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> I have to agree with the SAP readers that have already made their suggestions and add my guess that _*it's a macro close-up of a burnt woodem match*_.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======



That is my guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video making work easier, a new deodorant and a German exercise wheel.


----------



## 18m2

The lady on the German wheel is obviously skilled and practiced. For the ordinary person it looks dangerous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Thunderstorms here and in Halifax played havoc with the internet. All is back online now.


----------



## Rps

Not sure if you’ve seen this before but it strikes me a SAP material somehow

View attachment 89966


----------



## SINC

Me too Rp, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure if you’ve seen this before but it strikes me a SAP material somehow
> 
> View attachment 89966


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

While we are in this genre.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Not sure if you’ve seen this before but it strikes me a SAP material somehow



Just too true these days... mind if I grab a copy to pass around...??? Thanks.

Except, why does it seem like it's some Vet's animal clinic hospital waiting room???



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> DON'T MESS WITH OLD PEOPLE!!!



LOL, LOVE IT!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> LOL, LOVE IT!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. Staying up late to watch the Raptors is taking a toll upon me. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some high jinx in our video, Don Cherry on the PM and Bronc Bustin' With Al Popil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I am always amazed at some of Al Popil's pictures. He must have a very fast camera.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Al uses a Canon and recently bought new glass for it, as he calles his lenses. The fast lens he uses for rodeos cost him $13,000.


----------



## Rps

He also must know rodeo as he can anticipate the shot.

Got this this morning.....riske SAP item?

View attachment 89972


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> He also must know rodeo as he can anticipate the shot.
> 
> Got this this morning.....riske SAP item?
> 
> View attachment 89972


Even my little Fuji point and shoot, does 10 frame per second full resolution burst shots. Alas the glass is nowhere near the quality which Al uses. And yes being able to anticipate is still vital to great shots.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Al uses a Canon and recently bought new glass for it, as he calles his lenses. The fast lens he uses for rodeos cost him $13,000.


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I want to watch the Jays take on the NY Yankees. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video looking back at 'The Killer', dogs at the movies and watching the CBC.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video looking back at 'The Killer', dogs at the movies and watching the CBC.


A great idea, Don. "The theater doesn’t show any new releases, instead it is screening a selection of classic, dog-friendly flicks." I wonder if they will show "A Dog's Journey" ............... and if the dogs will cry as much as I did? :-(

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2FrrSyyKfA[/ame]


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be hot and rainy here today. I’m not a big texter so this tee shirt might help me some in my old age....


View attachment 89982


----------



## Rps

Lest we forget

View attachment 89984


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Lest we forget
> 
> View attachment 89984


So true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Lest we forget
> 
> View attachment 89984




+1!!! Ditto.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!! Ditto.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I want to watch the Raptors' game which starts soon. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP if you love an omelet, check out our video. Also the old quick brown fox trick and apprenticeship fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP if you love an omelet, check out our video. Also the old quick brown fox trick and apprenticeship fun.


I love omelets, Don, especially the way I make them. Guess what I am now going to have for breakfast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee and omelets are on the menu this morning here at the Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The TO Raptors beat the Warriors 123-109 to take a 2-1 lead in the finals. "We the North" ............... Go Raptors!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I love omelets, Don, especially the way I make them. Guess what I am now going to have for breakfast?


Pancakes?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The TO Raptors beat the Warriors 123-109 to take a 2-1 lead in the finals. "We the North" ............... Go Raptors!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Never been a BB fan, but I hope they win. Be nice to see the NBA title taken out of the USA.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to head back to bed, it's been a long day what with Telus arriving at 9 this morning to do an internet access repair for me that took two hours, then ATCO gas arriving at 1:00 to move our gas meter from inside the basement to outside the foundation as a safety move.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pancakes?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Never been a BB fan, but I hope they win. Be nice to see the NBA title taken out of the USA.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the D-Day ceremonies at Juno Beach. Very moving.


----------



## SINC

They just boosted our rainfall forecast to 15 mm today and 30mm tomorrow. Yea!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Never been a BB fan, but I hope they win. Be nice to see the NBA title taken out of the USA.


I agree, never been much of a BB fan. Raps should be up 3 zip but from what I’ve read GS is a powerhouse...been to the final, what, 5 times in a row.....it will e a tough slog for Toronto but I wish them well. We actually have a Jurassic Park set up here in Windsor...and it was packed....good fun!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> They just boosted our rainfall forecast to 15 mm today and 30mm tomorrow. Yea!


That’s just us sending you some........


----------



## Rps

View attachment 89998


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I agree, never been much of a BB fan. Raps should be up 3 zip but from what I’ve read GS is a powerhouse...been to the final, what, 5 times in a row.....it will e a tough slog for Toronto but I wish them well. We actually have a Jurassic Park set up here in Windsor...and it was packed....good fun!


Yes, Raptors fever is sweeping the country. My NY Knicks had one of the worst records in the NBA this year.


----------



## pm-r




----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Never been a BB fan, but I hope they win. Be nice to see the NBA title taken out of the USA.



Wouldn't that be neat. 

And maybe a bit of a compensating reaction for what they did with our hockey.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wouldn't that be neat.
> 
> And maybe a bit of a compensating reaction for what they did with our hockey.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I was a freshman in university the last time the Maple Leafs won the Stanley Cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Still tired from watching the Raptors win. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP talk about luck, a billiards record video and nudity at the neighbourhood pub?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. We have dress codes at the Café Chez Marc .............. so nudity will not be tolerated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. 

You might notice two new additions to the Café Chez Marc ............... a nice new painting and a new sign.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang. Guess everyone is resting up to watch the Raptors tonight. We the North!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Just busy with too much to do in one day. 🐝


----------



## pm-r

> A quiet day here in The Shang.



Definitely not so here. We got a call last night from my son in Vancouver saying he was heading to the hospital with his wife Ashley as her water had broken and she was almost at her due date.

My wife and Ashley's mother decided to take the early ferry over to Vancouver in order to be there and help out which they are doing now, and it seems we have a new healthy granddaughter who arrived into this world at 10 a.m. this morning weighing in at 7 lb 4 oz, 3.29kg

Mother and father doing very well, as well as everyone else.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Congrats Patrick....how wonderful for all.


----------



## Rps

An evening smile for you

Judge to wife. " I see you are in court today for beating your husband over the head with a guitar."

Wife. "That is correct, your Honor"?

Judge. "First offender?"

Wife: "No your Honor, first a Gibson, then a Fender."


----------



## pm-r

> Congrats Patrick....how wonderful for all.



Thanks Rps,

That now gives us five grandsons and four granddaughters, ranging from young adulthood to now a newborn!!! Yikes, that's quite a number and a range!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just busy with too much to do in one day. 🐝


Well, cheer on the Raptors tonight, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Definitely not so here. We got a call last night from my son in Vancouver saying he was heading to the hospital with his wife Ashley as her water had broken and she was almost at her due date.
> 
> My wife and Ashley's mother decided to take the early ferry over to Vancouver in order to be there and help out which they are doing now, and it seems we have a new healthy granddaughter who arrived into this world at 10 a.m. this morning weighing in at 7 lb 4 oz, 3.29kg
> 
> Mother and father doing very well, as well as everyone else.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Mazlel tov, Patrick. May the baby be healthy.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Rps,
> 
> That now gives us five grandsons and four granddaughters, ranging from young adulthood to now a newborn!!! Yikes, that's quite a number and a range!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Wow!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Want to focus upon the Raptors game. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Raptors won!!!!!!!!!! Coffee is on the house.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video about a woman who has owned her 57 Chevy for 53 years, the older I get and Screw You Nature, I Have Crops To Plant!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video about a woman who has owned her 57 Chevy for 53 years, the older I get and Screw You Nature, I Have Crops To Plant!


Morning, Don. I liked that "The older I get ............." item. Sadly, it is true for many of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

For those who like cats and/or speak a bit of German. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> For those who like cats and/or speak a bit of German. Enjoy.



Hmmm... sorry, but I don't get it, at least not the first part. I guess I missed something.

But the last part makes sense, especially if you were a cat coming home from the Animal Vet. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Mazlel tov, Patrick. May the baby be healthy.



Thanks Marc, and I'l say Thanks, or should I be saying Todah???? 

And baby and mother and all concerned are all healthy and well.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just busy with too much to do in one day. 🐝



Some say when the time goes by too fast, that you must be having too much fun.

I can't remember what the other excuses are... 



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Raptors won!!!!!!!!!! Coffee is on the house.



Yikes, where are they playing for you to be watching at that time of day — Today, 01:18 AM!!!

No wonder you need your sleep and some catch-up time.

I think I would be tempted to use the recordable PVR. Then you could just skip through some of the repeating back-and-forth parts and just concentrate on some of the highlights. But I guess that's cheating!!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Nice to know St. Albert and Edmonton are among the top 11 farmers markets in the country. Also one on Salt Spring and one in Nova Scotia too. Poor old Ontario got left out. 

Our market opened for the outdoor season today.

https://www.chatelaine.com/living/b...72d3caa0#gallery/best-farmers-markets/slide-7


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... sorry, but I don't get it, at least not the first part. I guess I missed something.
> 
> But the last part makes sense, especially if you were a cat coming home from the Animal Vet.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The correct German would be "das ist nein gut", which translates to be "that is not good". A grad student sent it to me re the dyslexic transformation of sad and das.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, and I'l say Thanks, or should I be saying Todah????
> 
> And baby and mother and all concerned are all healthy and well.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Healthy mom and baby are always a blessing. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice to know St. Albert and Edmonton are among the top 11 farmers markets in the country. Also one on Salt Spring and one in Nova Scotia too. Poor old Ontario got left out.
> 
> Our market opened for the outdoor season today.
> 
> https://www.chatelaine.com/living/b...72d3caa0#gallery/best-farmers-markets/slide-7


We have gone to the Hubbards Farmers’ Market in Hubbards, N.S. a few Saturdays when we missed our farmer's market here in Lunenburg on Thursday, and it is closer than the Saturday farmer's market in Wolfville, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yikes, where are they playing for you to be watching at that time of day — Today, 01:18 AM!!!
> 
> No wonder you need your sleep and some catch-up time.
> 
> I think I would be tempted to use the recordable PVR. Then you could just skip through some of the repeating back-and-forth parts and just concentrate on some of the highlights. But I guess that's cheating!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I do record it on PVR just in case I doze off. Still, the games have been so exciting that it is hard to just turn it off.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice to know St. Albert and Edmonton are among the top 11 farmers markets in the country. Also one on Salt Spring and one in Nova Scotia too. Poor old Ontario got left out.
> 
> Our market opened for the outdoor season today.
> 
> https://www.chatelaine.com/living/b...72d3caa0#gallery/best-farmers-markets/slide-7


"The St. Albert's Farmers' Market is the largest outdoor farmers' market in Western Canada. " Wow!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Yep, it IS big. Going there this afternoon so will try and take pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, it IS big. Going there this afternoon so will try and take pics.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

My guess for today's Whatzit pic is the tip of a carrot.


----------



## SINC

Ah crap. Forgot that too. Soon as I get home will post it.


----------



## SINC

Here is your sneak peek at tomorrow's Whatzit?

Oddest looking tip of a carrot I ever did see!


----------



## SINC

And as promised here are shots of just two of the six streets that host the local farmers market, first one this year and rained out as I tried to shoot pics. Cold and wet, I took refuge in the Legion and had a beer when I gave up trying to shoot the entire market.


----------



## eMacMan

The Whatzit is a crimper used to splice steel cable. Not sure of the correct name.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is your sneak peek at tomorrow's Whatzit?
> 
> Oddest looking tip of a carrot I ever did see!


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> The Whatzit is a crimper used to splice steel cable. Not sure of the correct name.


Yep, and its correct name is a ferrule.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> The is a crimper used to splice steel cable. Not sure of the correct name.



Techinacally speaking, that's not actually correct and I thought the aim of the Whatzit? game I believe is to provide the name of the actual Whatzit object. 

I know, fussy, fussy, fussy... ;-) 


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> And as promised here are shots of just two of the six streets that host the local farmers market,



Wow!!! That's some setup.

But there seems to be way more "commercial" wheeled carts and booths than what we would get around here.

But we are also graced with more permanent various farm roadstands and open daily farmers outlets.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another nice sunrise is forming in the east. Time to make some Sunday coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just perusing ehMac as I await SAP to upload which takes nearly 10 minutes on a Sunday. Besides the Whatzit and the Farmer's Market which you have already see, there is some quick art in our gif and be darned if they aren't teaching rescue dogs to drive cars in New Zealand. Yep, you read that right, real dogs driving real cars with the video to prove it. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just perusing ehMac as I await SAP to upload which takes nearly 10 minutes on a Sunday. Besides the Whatzit and the Farmer's Market which you have already see, there is some quick art in our gif and be darned if they aren't teaching rescue dogs to drive cars in New Zealand. Yep, you read that right, real dogs driving real cars with the video to prove it. Amazing.


Doxies have been driving for years now, Don ................ trucks, cars, motorcycles, etc.


----------



## SINC

The morning sun has lit up the green colours of our trees this morning against that lovely blue Alberta sky. St. Albert has more trees per sq. km than any other city in Canada.


----------



## SINC

A quick peek at our back garden where our standard rhubarb (top), Scottish rhubarb (centre) and Lillies are coming along nicely. Rhubarb pie coming up soon.


----------



## SINC

Not to mention Ann and Crystal have been busy adorning the yard with lots of colour that will fill out even more in the months ahead.


----------



## Rps

Ahhhhh rhubarb......haven’t had any of that in years. We grew some at our house.....as kids we would snap a sprig and dip it in a small bowl of sugar....those were the days.


----------



## Rps

A different morning smile for you.....George Formby I’m not.....so have a laugh it’s all about having fun


Whoops. sorry about that...I was trying to upload a video from my iPad but can't seem to get it to work....probably too much space for this site.


----------



## Rps

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1887461081379787/permalink/2134938283298731?sfns=mo



Finally got this posted.....have a laugh on me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great shots, Don. Deborah is off to a local nursery to get a load of bedding plants now that the June chill is over.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1887461081379787/permalink/2134938283298731?sfns=mo
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got this posted.....have a laugh on me!


Yer a brave lad Rp, putting that online. Braver still for doin' it. I loved it! 

It's one of my fav Buck Owens songs and in my iTunes collection.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yer a brave lad Rp, putting that online. Braver still for doin' it. I loved it!
> 
> It's one of my fav Buck Owens songs and in my iTunes collection.


While I’m not a country fan per se, I think Buck Owens is a performer who has not got his due....he influenced a ton of bands such as Poco, Little Feat, Graham Parsons, Flying Burrito Brothers and many others.


----------



## pm-r

> Finally got this posted.....have a laugh on me!


Congrats RP and quite enjoyable.

But what kind of a uke is that, it sounds, and what I can see of it, more like some sort of banjo?


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Patrick it is a Gold Tone Little Gem banjo-Uke. It is a concert scale and pretty much takes over a room when you play it in a group.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick it is a Gold Tone Little Gem banjo-Uke. It is a concert scale and pretty much takes over a room when you play it in a group.



OK, so I guess they are just called banjo-ukulele, banjo-uke or banjolele but I had never heard of them.

I just thought a ukulele or uke was just that. The little mellow sounding mini four string guitar that every Hawaiian is supposedly supposed to play. 

BTW: Just curious, but do they have a five-string banjo-ukuleles, and I never did understand the reason for some banjos having five strings.

- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Morning Marc, just perusing ehMac as I await SAP to upload which takes nearly 10 minutes on a Sunday.



Is that a longer or shorter time than normal for uploading SAP Don, and what's the reason for the difference on a Sunday, especially if it's done so late at night.

And BTW: Is there any chance of the old *BLESS WebCam* being resurrected and put back into action?? I miss the views.

I gather and understand that those responsible for maintaining and running it don't get much support or backup or funding or even help with maintenance such as the lookout etc. which I understand got shut down because of some safety issues or something. Sad. I would have thought it would be part of the Municipality Maintenance or at least should be.

But maybe it's just like here, all the departments that should be helping out seem to just want to pass the buck, If they can even bother getting around to even doing that. Double sad!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, to date I have not seen a 5 string banjo-Uke. I have seen an 8 string Uke....

In the late 1800s a guy by the name of Sweeney whacked a fifth string on the banjo and that’s where we are today. The 5 string has room for more tone combinations. Tenor banjos, however are 4 string. In the 20s most ukes were of the banjo variety like mine. Ukuleles come in a number of scales.....which just means how long the necks are: Sapranos are the traditional small guitar like ones as you have mentioned, Concert are a little longer, Tenor as longer still. These are usually tuned G, C, E, A. Then comes the baritone Uke, which is longer still and is tuned like the first 4 strings of a guitar. Many choices.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Is that a longer or shorter time than normal for uploading SAP Don, and what's the reason for the difference on a Sunday, especially if it's done so late at night.
> 
> And BTW: Is there any chance of the old *BLESS WebCam* being resurrected and put back into action?? I miss the views.
> 
> I gather and understand that those responsible for maintaining and running it don't get much support or backup or funding or even help with maintenance such as the lookout etc. which I understand got shut down because of some safety issues or something. Sad. I would have thought it would be part of the Municipality Maintenance or at least should be.
> 
> But maybe it's just like here, all the departments that should be helping out seem to just want to pass the buck, If they can even bother getting around to even doing that. Double sad!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, lemme see:

Sunday is the day that RapidWeaver updates the archives for the previous week and does so by reuploading every file for the previous month to date, including any holdover from the previous month as the archive files always begin on a Sunday. So if a Sunday was the sixth last day of the month, it can add those six days to the new build as it would contain the first day of the new month as the final file in that week. It does not technically upload every entire file, rather it uploads the URL to each of those files again in a new order to be clear.

On a normal weekday, it takes about three minutes to upload about two dozen files. Sundays range from 240 to 580 files, depending on the month, thus the longer upload time as it grows by a couple of hundred files each week. Add in the daily gif which can contain 250 individual files that day, but counts a just one file and the time mounts up.

Dunno if that makes any sense to you or not, but I tried. 

As for the BLESS cam, it is dead in the water and BLESS (with now less than 20 members) cannot afford to install a new camera due to the expense and government regulations, since it is located within a provincial park within the boundaries of the city of St. Albert and no one seems to know who is responsible for its maintenance. Add to that the death of its main founder and a real tiger when it came to getting government action at any level, artist and environmentalist Elke Blodgett who passed a year ago January. I should add she was my friend and a huge supporter of SAP since its inception.

When you have two governments, municipal and provincial arguing over jurisdiction, nothing gets done.

That is the best overview I can give you right now and I have little hope that the camera will ever be replaced.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I might find some Pete Seeger banjo music, as he was one of the finest. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95nYQHAR-Qo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTSfkeD3mQs


----------



## pm-r

> Tenor as longer still. These are usually tuned G, C, E, A. Then comes the baritone Uke, which is longer still and is tuned like the first 4 strings of a guitar. Many choices.


Thanks RP, that's better than a personal wiki!!!

And the tuned G, C, E, A I gather is the same as the the old "_my dog has fleas_" tuning???!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a down-home way to make mac and cheese in our video, an illusion gif and the sound of your knees. Also a look at Jupiter's moons with your binoculars.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Thanks RP, that's better than a personal wiki!!!
> 
> And the tuned G, C, E, A I gather is the same as the the old "_my dog has fleas_" tuning???!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hi Patrick, yes...we still say that then we tune:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

The sound my knees make are like nothing else I have ever heard ................ but Don's SAP description comes close.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....cloudy and wet today but warm.

Was hoping the Blues would win last night but I think history will now repeat itself in Boston.......and now hoping history will be made in Toronto tonight.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The sound my knees make are like nothing else I have ever heard ................ but Don's SAP description comes close.


Somedays mine as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Somedays mine as well.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Time to pull the pin. I might find some Pete Seeger banjo music, as he was one of the finest. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95nYQHAR-Qo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTSfkeD3mQs


Pete has often been lauded for his use of the banjo. In the videos above he uses a Vega long...which is about an extra 4 inches on the neck which allows for an E tuning. That’s why many times you see him play with a capo on the third fret to register as a G tuning

Would love one of those but they are the price of my car.........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Pete has often been lauded for his use of the banjo. In the videos above he uses a Vega long...which is about an extra 4 inches on the neck which allows for an E tuning. That’s why many times you see him play with a capo on the third fret to register as a G tuning
> 
> Would love one of those but they are the price of my car.........


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Rps

A friend of mine sent me this, and I gotta tell ya I thought it was funny.

Don maybe SAP worthy...


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP material?





Rps said:


> A friend of mine sent me this, and I gotta tell ya I thought it was funny.
> 
> Don maybe SAP worthy...
> 
> 
> View attachment 90068


Yep, right on the money to both! Thanks guys.


----------



## SINC

Glad a long day is over. Spent all day stripping down the motor home so I can take it to Morinville early tomorrow morning for repairs. The converter stopped charging the storage batteries when on 110 power and ditto for when on 12V power when driving resulting in having no power when mobile or camping without power.

My repair guy says parts are readily available and it won't take him long to repair the issue. Thing is, just how much is that going to set me back? Bet it is plenty, but we shall see. Hopefully, I will have it back in a couple of days.


----------



## pm-r

> The converter stopped charging the storage batteries when on 110 power and ditto for when on 12V power when driving resulting in having no power when mobile or camping without power.



Is he going to make any needed switchover automatic or do you already have that like this guy did???:
https://www.google.com/search?q=con...7.1998j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=1

Aren't RVs and boats fun when It comes to needed electrical power??? ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Is he going to make any needed switchover automatic or do you already have that like this guy did???:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=con...7.1998j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=1
> 
> Aren't RVs and boats fun when It comes to needed electrical power??? ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


My rig has always switched automatically with never an issue. The alternator charges the storage batteries when on the road and they switch to the converter when plugged into the power grid.

Given I have had the rig plugged in 24 hours a day for 14 long years, including all winter long every year without removing the batteries, I am hardly surprised that it is worn out. 

Surely got my money's worth outta that converter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Raptors game is on tonight. Go Raptors. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> My rig has always switched automatically with never an issue...
> ...
> Surely got my money's worth outta that converter.



It sounds like your rig was well designed and set up, but I didn't know that converters actually gave up, but I guess like everything else Man Made, or even Nature Made for that matter, all have an expected lifespan. Rocks excetera just seem to exist for an exceedingly long time. ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our feature item is more than worth a look, 'Every Minute Someone Leaves This World Behind'.


----------



## SINC

Today the sun will rise at 5:06 am and not set until 10:01 giving us nearly 17 hours of daylight. Add on the half hour of dawn and dusk and call it a solid 18 hours of light. And another 10 days until the longest day when we will push 20 hours of light.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today the sun will rise at 5:06 am and not set until 10:01 giving us nearly 17 hours of daylight. Add on the half hour of dawn and dusk and call it a solid 18 hours of light. And another 10 days until the longest day when we will push 20 hours of light.


:clap::clap::clap::clap: Very sunny here in Lunenburg, NS this morning. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I need coffee ..................... the Golden State Warriors beat Toronto by 1 point, sending the series back to Oakland for Game 6 on Thursday. It was a late night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, all too true for some of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our feature item is more than worth a look, 'Every Minute Someone Leaves This World Behind'.


So true. Very moving. Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, all too true for some of us.



LOL!!!

Heck, I'm lucky if I can even think of what I might end up doing today or any day after I wake up.

Hey nice, Costco pharmacy just called @ 8:30am with an automated message saying my prescriptions are ready for pick up. Nice touch, Now if I can just remember an hour to from now that I need to go out and pick them up. 

I didn't even know their pharmacy was open at that time of day.

I think I'll leave it for later when their Deep fryer will be ready and cooking and I'll pick up some of their nice chips and wings and gravy and bring them home for supper, as I am batching while my wife is over in Vancouver helping our son and his wife with their new daughter.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Heck, I'm lucky if I can even think of what I might end up doing today or any day after I wake up.
> 
> Hey nice, Costco pharmacy just called @ 8:30am with an automated message saying my prescriptions are ready for pick up. Nice touch, Now if I can just remember an hour to from now that I need to go out and pick them up.
> 
> I didn't even know their pharmacy was open at that time of day.
> 
> I think I'll leave it for later when their Deep fryer will be ready and cooking and I'll pick up some of their nice chips and wings and gravy and bring them home for supper, as I am batching while my wife is over in Vancouver helping our son and his wife with their new daughter.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sounds like a plan, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Lights are flickering for some reason, so I shall call it a night and see you, hopefully, tomorrow for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Lights are flickering for some reason, so I shall call it a night and see you, hopefully, tomorrow for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.



It sure isn't looking like anything close to a nice June day, it's looking cool, wet and some wind.

Sounds like a good time for a drink or brew and some good fish & chips or maybe lobster or crab.

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a tip on telemarketers, a cute little gal on an escalator and whales in NYC harbour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a tip on telemarketers, a cute little gal on an escalator and whales in NYC harbour.


"Hello, you are on the air ..................." :lmao::clap::lmao: A great idea.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Sunny and warm today. A friend sent me this and I thought it a chuckle or two...maybe SAP worthy


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Sunny and warm today. A friend sent me this and I thought it a chuckle or two...maybe SAP worthy
> 
> View attachment 90082


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Looong day. Up (again) at 6. Worked til 9 transferring all (I hope) SAP files to the Mac Mini via external HD. Took MBP to Apple in Edmtn for repair. Turn around time is 2-4 days. Mini is slow so SAP will take much longer to do each day. 

Then went out to Morinville to pick up repaired motor home. They replaced the entire converter and load tested batteries. All good. Everything back to normal. Cost me less than half what I expected. Just $724.50. :clap: $400 parts, $300 labour plus taxes.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP after a frustrating hour with the Mac Mini without a SSD we have geese on guard, kitties in a cherry tree and The Loch Ness monster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is on the go ................... and will be flowing tomorrow morning when we discuss the possible Raptors' win of the NBA championship. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Sunny and warm today. A friend sent me this and I thought it a chuckle or two...maybe SAP worthy
> 
> View attachment 90082


Yep, it is so, thanks Rp!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Looong day. Up (again) at 6. Worked til 9 transferring all (I hope) SAP files to the Mac Mini via external HD. Took MBP to Apple in Edmtn for repair. Turn around time is 2-4 days. Mini is slow so SAP will take much longer to do each day.



All the repairs on Apple's tab I trust.
You seem to have had more than your share of Mac troubles with some of your Macs over the last few years.




SINC;Then went out to Morinville to pick up repaired motor home. They replaced the entire converter and load tested batteries. All good. Everything back to normal. Cost me less than half what I expected. Just $724.50. :clap: $400 parts said:


> That still seems a bit expemsive but I've usually only been exposed to the converters used on some of the smaller Weekender type boats, and I'm sure the technology has changed quite a bit.
> 
> No doubt it's better to just replace than repair these days, especially when it comes down to reliability. There's often a fair amount of amperage going through those switches and contacts, even with the smaller units and larger house batteries that tend to get used these days.
> 
> Do you also have or use any solar panels???
> 
> I understand there have been great strides made with improvements to the newer type panels, and the prices seem to have come down a fair bit. But probably not enough when commercial AC power is readily available.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## eMacMan

Time to revisit some comments I made regarding LED headlights awhile back. Essentially I said these were almost universally painful to oncoming traffic.

Well ended up installing a couple of LEDs as faux potlights in a utility area, mainly was trying to avoid heat build up. Interestingly these are supposedly equivalent to 65W incandescent lighting and the same color output. Good diffusion as well. Thing is I can look right at a bare 60W incandescent bulb with no issues even though I can see the filament through the coating. Looking at one of those LEDs from 10 feet away is painful even though it is mounted flat to the ceiling and only a small amount of light is aimed at 60-70°s from the perpendicular axis.

Long story short LEDs are more painful full stop.


----------



## pm-r

> Long story short LEDs are more painful full stop.



Hmmm...??? 

It sounds like either you are not using the correct bulbs, or not installing them correctly, or not having your auto headlamps aligned correctly just as I'm sure many others don't.

Except for the multiple dimmable LEDs we tried in the kitchen several years ago which were much too harsh, we have found the LED lamps we are using very beneficial. Especially those I got for our 2006 vintage cars, and no, I did not purchase the super cheap models, nor the super expensive models some local garages seem to like to charge.

You make a very broad and seemingly generalized statement that I cannot support from our experiences.

Maybe have a read at some pages such as this:
_*How to Choose the Best LED Light Bulb for Any Room in Your Home*_
https://www.earthled.com/blogs/ligh...best-led-light-bulb-for-any-room-in-your-home

PS: I didn't think one was supposed to look directly or stare at any light source.



- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

LED's are not the problem ... headlight alignment is. With old incandescent bulbs it was easy to get away with incorrect alignment because the light was not strong enough to matter. Along came HID headlights in European cars and after that cheep Chinese crap that a lot of people installed without checking and correcting the alignment. The light output of LED's is comparable to HID's they operate at a lower temperature.

I saw where there is an auto parts supplier making a system to dip the headlights when there is junk in the trunk or a trailer hung on the back of that PU truck. 

EmacMan ... please consider .... stop staring at the bulbs


----------



## eMacMan

18m2 said:


> LED's are not the problem ... headlight alignment is. With old incandescent bulbs it was easy to get away with incorrect alignment because the light was not strong enough to matter. Along came HID headlights in European cars and after that cheep Chinese crap that a lot of people installed without checking and correcting the alignment. The light output of LED's is comparable to HID's they operate at a lower temperature.
> 
> I saw where there is an auto parts supplier making a system to dip the headlights when there is junk in the trunk or a trailer hung on the back of that PU truck.
> 
> EmacMan ... please consider .... stop staring at the bulbs


Actually it was at a very oblique angle, whereas I was able to look directly at the incandescent same color and intensity output. The dippy explanation is pure balderdash. It is absolutely impossible for almost all of the LED headlights on the road to be out of alignment.


----------



## pm-r

> EmacMan ... please consider .... stop staring at the bulbs


LOL!!! :lmao: :clap:



> It is absolutely impossible for almost all of the LED headlights on the road to be out of alignment.


A few other things to possibly consider:
* One's age which can have a great effect as to the apparent brightness of Lights, and headlights, especially at night.
* Many of the older halogen and HID and Xenon type headlamps still in use have lost a lot of their brightness in comparison to any type of newer bulb, so the newer replaced lamps often appear brighter.
* Some of the apparent "super bright" glaring headlamps of some cars, high end European cars and some hot-rodding kids cars are the main culprits here, as they often use the expensive high-discharge lamps that aren't LED powered at all.

Anyway, we sure appreciate all the LED lighting we have installed or replaced and _*when they make a positive difference*_, Not all replacements did, but the car's _good_ LED replacements have been one of the best improvement things I've done. Just make sure you get and use proper replacement lamps.

PS That includes no internal bulb fan and proper alignment olptions!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

What it comes down to is driving on flat straight 4-lane divided highways LEDs do not blind oncoming traffic. On 2-lane narrow shoulder highways, where oncoming drivers have to watch their lane for deer, moose and other unexpected obstacles, and therefore cannot avert their eyes, they do blind.

As to older eyes, we are not all blessed with night vision equal to what we had in our 20s. A blinded oncoming driver could swerve into your lane so it's a matter of your safety as well as his.


EDIT: I see that LED replacement bulbs claim to be *5x *brighter than the halogen bulbs they replace. Of course they are going to blind oncoming traffic. My vehicles sit fairly high, I would sure hate to be driving a mid-2000s era Detroit sedan.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP after a frustrating hour with the Mac Mini without a SSD we have geese on guard, kitties in a cherry tree and The Loch Ness monster.



Interesting SAP issue as usual but a question about the ad for *News From The St. Albert Legion*.

In the photo of the Legion Branch 271 Colour Party, is the Piper really such a large outstanding lad, or as my wife suggests, did someone do a bad job of Photoshoping importing??
Regardless, I'll bet he can sure toss the taber and hammer etc. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I want to see the Raptors game .................. hopefully, it will be their last game of the season and they will be the NBA Champs. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Raptors Won!!!!!!!!!!!! Drinks are on the house today. Now, I need some sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, I did not dream the Raptors winning it all. Good for me ............. good for them. Coffee anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

We the North.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, took me over an hour just to upload SAP this morning. Grrrrrrr, damn Mini. Today the Beatles way back when and a dog feeds a critter.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, I did not dream the Raptors winning it all. Good for me ............. good for them. Coffee anyone?



Congratulations to them and well done.

Somehow I doubt that the current US President will invite them to the White House for Dinner.
If he does, my guess is he will have McDonalds do the catering!!! ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Got to say the marketing of them was outstanding....the We the North is everywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Congratulations to them and well done.
> 
> Somehow I doubt that the current US President will invite them to the White House for Dinner.
> If he does, my guess is he will have McDonalds do the catering!!! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I wonder if the Raptors will go if invited ................... and they will request either A&W or Harvey's as the meal of choice. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Got to say the marketing of them was outstanding....the We the North is everywhere.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

I supported them and rooted for them .................. and I am a long, long time NY Knicks fan ........................... who have not won since 1972. :-(


----------



## 18m2

Here is what 20 cubic yards of red cedar bark mulch looks like. Fortunately for us the weather has cooled off and its cloudy as we move it on to the beds in our front yard.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> Here is what 20 cubic yards of red cedar bark mulch looks like. Fortunately for us the weather has cooled off and its cloudy as we move it on to the beds in our front yard.



That should keep the inhabitants busy for a while!!! ;-)

But you might still need a beer or two during the spreading, even if it has cooled off a wee bit.

And I sure hope no one is allergic to Cedar!!!


- Patrick 
======


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Here is what 20 cubic yards of red cedar bark mulch looks like. Fortunately for us the weather has cooled off and its cloudy as we move it on to the beds in our front yard.


Wow!!!


----------



## 18m2

No, no cedar alergies here. The smell of Cedar mulch is very nice.

We got more accomplished today than I expected. Time for another beer :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Really tired from last night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Now THIS is a 🇨🇦 postcard moment! 👍🚁😀


https://www.facebook.com/RCAF.ARC/photos/a.10150142814416237/10156132004486237/?type=3&theater



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> https://www.facebook.com/RCAF.ARC/photos/a.10150142814416237/10156132004486237/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Wow!!! :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of foghorns in the Lunenburg Harbor. Should be a nice day once the fog burns away. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Mr. Bean is up to his usual tricks in our video, a Swiss view from a dining spot and Beyond Neat is beyond healthy.


----------



## Rps

Don a friend sent me this....was thinking SAP worthy


----------



## SINC

Thanks Rp!


----------



## SINC

I got my MBP back from Apple last night at about 8:00 and did SAP in just 45 minutes. The new keyboard feels great and I can see the letters on it again.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I got my MBP back from Apple last night at about 8:00 and did SAP in just 45 minutes. The new keyboard feels great and I can see the letters on it again.




Do you have any real idea or thoughts as to why your mini is so slow in comparison?

It seems a bit odd as to why there would be such a drastic difference. But I guess that it's good that it actually worked. Slow, but eventually got there.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

The mini is only an i5 processor and a standard HD. It also is much harder to use with a mouse. I haven't used a mouse in over a decade and I find it cumbersome and slow. I've been using keypads ever since they came out and it is so much quicker.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the afternoon weeding. What a chore. Still, the garden is looking much better now. Drinks are on the house today. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Bluenose II and the Picton Castle sailing out of Lunenburg Harbor today. A neighbor took this picture.


----------



## SINC

Ann got me three tomato plants for Father's Day so I turned the motor home into my greenhouse where they get lots of sunlight and are protected from the elements in the huge front windows. Here is a pic of the big one along with two smaller plants that I will be looking after now. There are even some good-sized tomatoes on the bigger plant


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The mini is only an i5 processor and a standard HD. It also is much harder to use with a mouse. I haven't used a mouse in over a decade and I find it cumbersome and slow. I've been using keypads ever since they came out and it is so much quicker.



Thanks Don, that's quite amazing how all those things add up to slow things down so much.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I got my MBP back from Apple last night at about 8:00 and did SAP in just 45 minutes. The new keyboard feels great and I can see the letters on it again.



That sounds good and maybe better than when it was new.

Is it going to allow the uploading of the Sunday Whatzit Saturday preview pehaps???



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Thanks Don, that's quite amazing how all those things add up to slow things down so much.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I just sent Apple an email re my repair. Now that I have a brand new battery and a top board as well with a new keyboard, it still has software issues they failed to deal with although noted with the genius bar when I took it in the first time. For some reason, I cannot access the BBC at bbc.com. I can get the main page, top image below, but no images or videos and when I try to read a story I get what you see in the image below. It effectively prevents me from using any BBC stories and there are many I like to use.

I also cannot duplicate an image and then resize it in Preview. It hangs Preview and I have to force quit it to resume using it.

I asked to bring it in again to show them one more time. Both functions are something I use daily composing SAP and it a pain in the patootie.


----------



## pm-r

> I just sent Apple an email re my repair. Now that I have a brand new battery and a top board as well with a new keyboard, it still has software issues they failed to deal with although noted with the genius bar when I took it in the first time.



That's a bummer. :-(

It also seems to me that you've had more than your fair share of problems with quite a few of your Macs recently and you must be getting rather frustrated and pee'd off!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann got me three tomato plants for Father's Day so I turned the motor home into my greenhouse where they get lots of sunlight and are protected from the elements in the huge front windows. Here is a pic of the big one along with two smaller plants that I will be looking after now. There are even some good-sized tomatoes on the bigger plant


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That sounds good and maybe better than when it was new.
> 
> Is it going to allow the uploading of the Sunday Whatzit Saturday preview pehaps???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Damn, forgot again, just way to busy, here they are, two this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting Whatzit pics ............ his and her? 

Going to pull the pin. There is a planned electrical outage scheduled for all of Lunenburg from 1AM-9AM.  See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Damn, forgot again, just way to busy, here they are, two this week.



Boy, I haven't used one of those for over 25 - 30+ years, but always kept one on my maintenance key-ring at work (and before I was retired from work) where they were needed to keep certain switches in their virtually locked position.

Keeping it brief here so as not to give the complete use away. Private email sent with details.

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Right you are Patrick!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Turdeau's keyboard, hey that's not beer and the World’s Fastest Shed, a hot rod garden shed.


----------



## SINC

Happy Father's Day to all!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rainy here today. Happy Father’s Day to all.

Don was sent this.....not sure about SAP but I think it’s pretty good....somewhat political though

https://youtu.be/nDjz5qHIzsc


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy here today. Happy Father’s Day to all.
> 
> Don was sent this.....not sure about SAP but I think it’s pretty good....somewhat political though
> 
> https://youtu.be/nDjz5qHIzsc


:clap::clap::clap::clap: Important item, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Power finally back on here in Lunenburg. So, I am able to finally make some fresh coffee. Anyone interested?

Happy Father's Day to one and all.


----------



## Rps

They schedule a power outage? I suppose aux-generators would be the order of the day there?

Today is my TV day. On Sunday I usually take over the set and watch PBS from 7pm on to 11. They are showing one of my favs tonight which is Endeavour.....the prequel to Morse.....love both shows. I am a sucker for British dramas.

Last week finished watching Chernobyl on HBO.....wonderful and frightening at the same time. So what’s everyone doing for today?


----------



## SINC

Well, Crystal bought me a sausage egg sandwich for brekkie and a dozen assorted craft beers and $100 cash to help pay for the motor home repair last Wednesday. First will take a half hour spin around the city in the 49 Meteor, followed by a highway run with the 84 Buick. Sunday is my TV day as well and will watch the final round of the US Open that begins at 11:00 and runs through 4:00. Might even try a couple of those new to me craft beers.


----------



## Rps

Enjoy Don!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> They schedule a power outage? I suppose aux-generators would be the order of the day there?
> 
> Today is my TV day. On Sunday I usually take over the set and watch PBS from 7pm on to 11. They are showing one of my favs tonight which is Endeavour.....the prequel to Morse.....love both shows. I am a sucker for British dramas.
> 
> Last week finished watching Chernobyl on HBO.....wonderful and frightening at the same time. So what’s everyone doing for today?


Yes, be we just used flashlights to take the dogs outside just before dawn. No real need for a generator.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Crystal bought me a sausage egg sandwich for brekkie and a dozen assorted craft beers and $100 cash to help pay for the motor home repair last Wednesday. First will take a half hour spin around the city in the 49 Meteor, followed by a highway run with the 84 Buick. Sunday is my TV day as well and will watch the final round of the US Open that begins at 11:00 and runs through 4:00. Might even try a couple of those new to me craft beers.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, watching the final few holes in the US Open? Going to be a close finish.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, SAP material?


You bet!



Dr.G. said:


> Don, watching the final few holes in the US Open? Going to be a close finish.


Woodland pulled away at the end to win by three.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP dangerous jobs in our video, if stupidity were an Olympic sport and specially trained dogs find turtles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Sunny and warm, so a good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Sunny and warm, so a good day to work out in the garden.



How are all your tomato plants doing and what other fruits and vegetables do you grow???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How are all your tomato plants doing and what other fruits and vegetables do you grow???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


My toms and snow peas are doing well. Rain yesterday and sunshine today has helped. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning All, today on SAP a doll rides a racing cheetah, Japenese iced coffee (maybe a summer drink for The Shang and Canada’s State Broadcaster Uses Snapchat To Introduce Kids To Sex, Drugs, Polygamy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I am not an ice coffee lover, but I would be willing to try out that SAP recipe here in The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warm enough outside to try some of Don's Japenese iced coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, The Killer back in '83 in our video, a guy can really jump and men are from Mars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally up and about this morning. I try to stay off of my computer more and more these days and spend my time in the garden or reading real books. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a real look at an electric car, Victor Borge tells his best joke in our video and Is Twitter Making You Dumber?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some pre-summer coffee is brewing as we speak.

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Another quiet day here in The Shang. Guess everyone is resting up to celebrate the start of summer tomorrow. Maybe we should all have a pot luck BBQ? Anyone interested?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Another quiet day here in The Shang. Guess everyone is resting up to celebrate the start of summer tomorrow. _*Maybe we should all have a pot luck BBQ? Anyone interested*_?




My guess is that not many would be very interested, especially considering the weather most are receiving, looking at the weather thread.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My guess is that not many would be very interested, especially considering the weather most are receiving, looking at the weather thread.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


 Still, we can enjoy each other inside as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

True for some of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF and first day of summer coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP a robot restaurant, political correctness and climate change policies being rejected worldwide.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, today on SAP a robot restaurant, political correctness and climate change policies being rejected worldwide.


Morning, Don. Liked the way the Irish get to heaven. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone want/need some TGIF First Day of Summer coffee?


----------



## SINC

A coffee would be great, thanks Marc. Got to spend the day prepping the '49 for a big show out in Morninville tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

I sure wish the on-air personalities of radio and TV could get things right about today. They keep insisting on calling today the 'longest day of the year'. 

Just like any other day of the year, today is 24 hours long.

It is, in reality, the one day of the year with the longest period of sunlight.


----------



## Rps

Yup, just one more on the list of common errors.

We will be warm today but on Monday should hit 37C.......and yes with thunderstorms.

We’ve been wet here with rain almost every other day, and here that means Fish Fly season. Not relishing it. I remember one year there were so many people used snow shovels to take them off sidewalks and driveways.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, what’s the favourite band of the Jehovah’s Witness....................The Doors.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> I sure wish the on-air personalities of radio and TV could get things right about today. They keep insisting on calling today the 'longest day of the year'.
> 
> Just like any other day of the year, today is 24 hours long.
> 
> *It is, in reality, the one day of the year with the longest period of sunlight*.


Not here. Odds makers are placing the chance of seeing any sunlight mighty close to zero. OTOH we do need the moisture.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Yup, just one more on the list of common errors.
> 
> We will be warm today but on Monday should hit 37C.......and yes with thunderstorms.
> 
> We’ve been wet here with rain almost every other day, and here that means Fish Fly season. Not relishing it. I remember one year there were so many people used snow shovels to take them off sidewalks and driveways.


That was another reason I hated living in Wallaceburg back in the 70s. Stinkin' mess of smelly flies everywhere.


----------



## pm-r

> I sure wish the on-air personalities of radio and TV could get things right about today. They keep insisting on calling today the 'longest day of the year'.



That's even worse than the other often used description: the _*First Day of Summer*_.

*Summer Solstice* is the usual correct term.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I sure wish the on-air personalities of radio and TV could get things right about today. They keep insisting on calling today the 'longest day of the year'.
> 
> Just like any other day of the year, today is 24 hours long.
> 
> It is, in reality, the one day of the year with the longest period of sunlight.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's even worse than the other often used description: the _*First Day of Summer*_.
> 
> *Summer Solstice* is the usual correct term.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:

https://www.gaia.com/article/ancien...XPvaRmqB0cf04kO2IqyXrTj7Mp_5zhnZm0qjnivE3PcZ4


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Say Don, what’s the favourite band of the Jehovah’s Witness....................The Doors.



:lmao:

And a Drabble comic for you perhaps... or maybe your uke group...??? 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao:



pm-r said:


> :lmao:
> 
> And a Drabble comic for you perhaps... or maybe your uke group...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP fat, tattooed ladies, a fast garden shed and a lion and a bubble.

Now I am off to compose tomorrow's SAP, then head out to the car show in Morinville around 9:00 this morning.

But not before I post tomorrow's Whatzit? preview.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Have a good trip to the car show. Want some coffee for the road?

That Whatzit pic looks like something you might see at the corner of Walk and Don't Walk.


----------



## Rps

That’s funny Patrick....good one! And it looks just like me...........


----------



## Rps

SayDon, a slight edit is needed in the Van Gogh joke....i think the “to let you know” is missing.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> SayDon, a slight edit is needed in the Van Gogh joke....i think the “to let you know” is missing.


Yikes, missed that one entirely, got it fixed now, thanks Rp!


----------



## eMacMan

Have to say the solstice was a bust here. We managed a total of ~20 minutes of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Have to say the solstice was a bust here. We managed a total of ~20 minutes of sunshine.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Have to say the solstice was a bust here. We managed a total of ~20 minutes of sunshine.



LOL!!! Well, I don't recall anyone guaranteeing x amount of sunshine on any solstice. ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> LOL!!! Well, I don't recall anyone guaranteeing x amount of sunshine on any solstice. ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sad, but all too true, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/ideas/10-f...fqZwb2BmIrzUU3sqHIQ0Uio7ii7Q2S4K955AOHfenSdOw

Interesting facts re coffee.


----------



## pm-r

> But not before I post tomorrow's Whatzit? preview.



I'd have to say those Whatzits appear to be housings for some of the various traffic control cameras and devices that seem to be cropping up everywhere.


- Patrick
======

PS: Maybe this will post this time, as I'm having trouble with some of my forum lists lately, Including this one now. :-(


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> LOL!!! Well, I don't recall anyone guaranteeing x amount of sunshine on any solstice. ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True but if it's the day with the most daylight, it would be nice to have some daylight.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> True but if it's the day with the most daylight, it would be nice to have some daylight.



Bummer!!! More fake news I guess.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd have to say those Whatzits appear to be housings for some of the various traffic control cameras and devices that seem to be cropping up everywhere.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======
> 
> PS: Maybe this will post this time, as I'm having trouble with some of my forum lists lately, Including this one now. :-(


Yes, we too are getting those "You are going ..... km/h" devices here in Lunenburg. Not much speeding here in town, so I wonder what they were put up for in certain areas.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we too are getting those "You are going ..... km/h" devices here in Lunenburg. Not much speeding here in town, so I wonder what they were put up for in certain areas.



I don't mind those "informative" type signs, especially around residental areas where they seem to get place mostly around our area.

But it doen't look like your local traffic police have much accident stuff to keep them too busy according to the charts:
https://www.navbug.com/nova_scotia/car_accidents_in_lunenburg.htm#popmap


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

I was wondering what the Bluenose II had been up to lately as there had been no sign of her recently In the Lunenburg WebCams, but I was able to track her whereabouts thanks to the ship tracking and she's in Montreal on her way to Toronto for the Tall Ships gathering it seems.
June 16-26 - En Route to Toronto, Ontario
https://bluenose.novascotia.ca/location

Not knowing that part of the country very well, I was really quite surprised to see how close Lunenberg/Halifax seemed to be to Montreal, especially _as the crow flys_ is so to speak, it looks like home port is just around the corner.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was wondering what the Bluenose II had been up to lately as there had been no sign of her recently In the Lunenburg WebCams, but I was able to track her whereabouts thanks to the ship tracking and she's in Montreal on her way to Toronto for the Tall Ships gathering it seems.
> June 16-26 - En Route to Toronto, Ontario
> https://bluenose.novascotia.ca/location
> 
> Not knowing that part of the country very well, I was really quite surprised to see how close Lunenberg/Halifax seemed to be to Montreal, especially _as the crow flys_ is so to speak, it looks like home port is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, the Bluenose II is heading for the Great Lakes region.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some freshly brewed Sunday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog and a door, St. Albert's next public art? and for Rp, a 9-year-old banjo whiz in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a dog and a door, St. Albert's next public art? and for Rp, a 9-year-old banjo whiz in our video.


Poor dog and the door and the bacon. 

"They're twins. If you've seen Juan, you've seen Amal." :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone else up and wanting some freshly brewed Sunday coffee?


----------



## Rps

Thanx Don that kid is great! I’ll return the favour....a joke for SAP

Four ex-U.S. Presidents were caught in a tornado, and off they whirled to OZ. They finally make it to the Emerald City and came before the Great Wizard.

"WHAT BRINGS YOU BEFORE THE GREAT WIZARD OF OZ?"

Jimmy Carter stepped forward timidly:" I've come for some courage."

"NO PROBLEM!" says the Wizard. "WHO IS NEXT?"

Ronald Reagan steps forward, "Well........., I.......I think I need a brain."

"DONE" says the Wizard. "WHO COMES NEXT BEFORE THE GREAT AND POWERFUL OZ?"

Up stepped George Bush sadly, "I'm told by the American people that I need a heart."

"I'VE HEARD IT'S TRUE!" says the Wizard. "CONSIDER IT DONE."

There is a great silence in the hall. Bill Clinton is just standing there, looking around, but doesn't say a word. Irritated, the Wizard finally asks, "WHAT DO YOU WANT?"

"Is Dorothy here?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Spent most of the day outside gardening (i.e., weeding, helping Deborah plant her annuals, and watering).

What to use when you lose a Knight piece in your outdoor chess set?????????????? Of course, I would not send a "night" (sic) out on a dog like this.


----------



## SINC

Been out in the yard in shorts. Nice and warm when sunny but temperature drops 10° the minute the sun goes behind a cloud. Cloud has 2 minutes of light rain and temp drops another 5°. Damn cold then. Feels more like April rhan late June.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Been out in the yard in shorts. Nice and warm when sunny but temperature drops 10° the minute the sun goes behind a cloud. Cloud has 2 minutes of light rain and temp drops another 5°. Damn cold then. Feels more like April rhan late June.


Wow. That is a big dip, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some Home Depot employees help out a little boy, a ghostly flyer and Turdeau apologizes again. Also flying on a saddle, would you try it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing .................. and a look at the calendar shows that there are 6 more months until Christmas Eve. Where has the time flown??????????????


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing .................. and a look at the calendar shows that there are 6 more months until Christmas Eve. Where has the time flown??????????????



And just another 12 months and it will be the same time again next year as it is now, but it will seem like it was only three months ago unless things change somehow.

My father did warn me how fast time seems to go as you get older, but I can't believe it goes this fast as I have been experiencing the last few years. Now 78 already!!!

Gheese!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

In addition to time flying by I found I have less hair but it grows a corresponding amount faster. 

Is there a correlation? I believe there is.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Where has the time flown??????????????


You can find that very thing out tomorrow on SAP in our video of the day!


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> And just another 12 months and it will be the same time again next year as it is now, but it will seem like it was only three months ago unless things change somehow.
> 
> My father did warn me how fast time seems to go as you get older, but I can't believe it goes this fast as I have been experiencing the last few years. Now 78 already!!!
> 
> Gheese!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


As I mentioned to Marc, catch our video tomorrow for answers.

An aside, I will be 75 tomorrow and the boys are taking me camping. No idea where or in what yet as they won't tell me until we get there. Ought to be fun as 'the boys' are a bunch of my former employees bent on getting me happy that day. One can only hope they bring plenty of beer!


----------



## pm-r

> Ought to be fun as 'the boys' are a bunch of my former employees bent on getting me happy that day. One can only hope they bring _*plenty of beer*_!



I'll bet you can be sure of that, and they'll probably include some whiskey too just in case it gets a bit cool at night those thoughtful guys!!!

So here's hoping you have a great trip and _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISHES*_ for tomorrow.

Have a great safe time.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> In addition to time flying by I found I have less hair but it grows a corresponding amount faster.



And also in all the wrong places!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And just another 12 months and it will be the same time again next year as it is now, but it will seem like it was only three months ago unless things change somehow.
> 
> My father did warn me how fast time seems to go as you get older, but I can't believe it goes this fast as I have been experiencing the last few years. Now 78 already!!!
> 
> Gheese!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, I too think that things are moving faster ................ or is it just relative? Wonder if Einstein was correct?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As I mentioned to Marc, catch our video tomorrow for answers.
> 
> An aside, I will be 75 tomorrow and the boys are taking me camping. No idea where or in what yet as they won't tell me until we get there. Ought to be fun as 'the boys' are a bunch of my former employees bent on getting me happy that day. One can only hope they bring plenty of beer!


Happy pre-birthday, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I too think that things are moving faster ................ or is it just relative? Wonder if Einstein was correct?




It's _relative_ all right, it was my _father_ who told and warned me!!

One can't get much more _related_ than that!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It's _relative_ all right, it was my _father_ who told and warned me!!
> 
> One can't get much more _related_ than that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP all is revealed about time and aging in our video 'Why Life Seems To Speed Up As We Age'. Also wireless doorbells and Five Futures For Journalism.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday, Don. So, today you are officially a senior at the "ripe" old age of 65. Enjoy. Welcome to the Club.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP all is revealed about time and aging in our video 'Why Life Seems To Speed Up As We Age'. Also wireless doorbells and Five Futures For Journalism.


We have the same sort of "wireless doorbells" in our house as well. Who needs ADT????


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, just in case you are still following the routes for the Bluenose II. Paix, mon ami.

https://www.southshorebreaker.ca/ne...arewell-to-nova-scotia-for-the-summer-325906/


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Happy birthday, Don. So, today you are officially a senior at the "ripe" old age of 65. Enjoy. Welcome to the Club.


Morning again, I see you revived a ten-year-old post, Marc.


----------



## Rps

And some fireworks ( from Windsor last night ) to celebrate your birthday Don.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/watch-61st-annual-windsor-detroit-ford-fireworks-1.5188430


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again, I see you revived a ten-year-old post, Marc.


Well, 65 is the new 75 .................... or is it the other way around???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, just in case you are still following the routes for the Bluenose II. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> https://www.southshorebreaker.ca/ne...arewell-to-nova-scotia-for-the-summer-325906/



Thanks Marc, but I just chek on her occassionally and I saw her busy 2019 schedule on her webpage a while ago. Sure not much time at her home port.

I couldn't help think of all the tourists that will be heading to Lunenburg expecting to get a ride on the old Bluenose II this summer. Certainly will be quite a number of disappointed terrorists I'm sure unless they have checked out her schedule beforehand.

And Lunenburg itself will probably suffer from the lack of tourists _*who did*_ check out her schedule.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> And some fireworks ( from Windsor last night ) to celebrate your birthday Don.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/watch-61st-annual-windsor-detroit-ford-fireworks-1.5188430



Wow!!! That was quite an elaborate display.

I didn't google the reason or the date significance of the fireworks and didn't see either mentioned in the article as I glanced through them.

PS: Why doesn't someone stamp out or at least vote down that stupid first and ungrateful posted comment at the CBC website???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, but I just chek on her occassionally and I saw her busy 2019 schedule on her webpage a while ago. Sure not much time at her home port.
> 
> I couldn't help think of all the tourists that will be heading to Lunenburg expecting to get a ride on the old Bluenose II this summer. Certainly will be quite a number of disappointed terrorists I'm sure unless they have checked out her schedule beforehand.
> 
> And Lunenburg itself will probably suffer from the lack of tourists _*who did*_ check out her schedule.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True. Many tourists are disappointed to find out that the Bluenose II is not docked in the Lunenburg Harbor.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Wow!!! That was quite an elaborate display.
> 
> I didn't google the reason or the date significance of the fireworks and didn't see either mentioned in the article as I glanced through them.
> 
> PS: Why doesn't someone stamp out or at least vote down that stupid first and ungrateful posted comment at the CBC website???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hi Patrick, the fireworks are part of the Freedom Festival here between Detroit and Windsor. It kicks off about two months of stuff like the River Days, Bluesfest, Ribfest and such. They are the largest display in North America and have been displayed for 61 years.....they are usually on or around the 25th so to not interfere with Canada Day or The 4th.


----------



## pm-r

> It kicks off about two months of stuff



That sounds like good times all around!!!! Especially Ribfest!!!

Now I dare someone to say this doesn't look good and they wouldn't like it. Oh yummy...

https://eyesonwindsor.com/event/windsor-ribfest/


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> True. Many tourists are disappointed to find out that the Bluenose II is not docked in the Lunenburg Harbor.


We went on the Bluenose in Sept of 2015. I was disappointed in the "cruise" because the crew motored the whole time with some sails up even though there was a descent breeze. I asked one of the crew why they didn't sail and his response was they were short crew and it was a safety issue.

I bought one of the models and it sits on the mantle over our fireplace.


----------



## pm-r

> I bought one of the models and it sits on the mantle over our fireplace.



Does it look like anything close to these??? ;-)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcSCKIqUpRE



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> We went on the Bluenose in Sept of 2015. I was disappointed in the "cruise" because the crew motored the whole time with some sails up even though there was a descent breeze. I asked one of the crew why they didn't sail and his response was they were short crew and it was a safety issue.
> 
> I bought one of the models and it sits on the mantle over our fireplace.


We have been out with the Bluenose II in full sail. It was quite the ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Does it look like anything close to these??? ;-)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcSCKIqUpRE
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all from some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Does it look like anything close to these??? ;-)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcSCKIqUpRE
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, its not as elaborate as that one. I like it. I'll take a photo and post it.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some extraordinary pics by Al Popil, a video that will tug at your heartstrings concerning an elderly lady and a dog and Life Was Easier When Humans Hunted And Gathered Their Food.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. It will be hot here today...probably in the mid 30s with the dex. Sunny as well.

Looks like BBQ weather!

Marc, I’ve been waiting for the Mets to do a major house cleaning....And I am surprised at my Braves.....but they need pitching and I know they shored some of that recently. Giants I think will be a force next year....they will start to use their farm...so no worries. I must admit the Dodgers surprised me.


----------



## Rps

Don the definition of restraint was shown in the STFU clip!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP some extraordinary pics by Al Popil, a video that will tug at your heartstrings concerning an elderly lady and a dog and Life Was Easier When Humans Hunted And Gathered Their Food.


Sweet video clip. We had a neighbor in St. John's that loved one of our older doxies, and the feeling was mutual. :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. It will be hot here today...probably in the mid 30s with the dex. Sunny as well.
> 
> Looks like BBQ weather!
> 
> Marc, I’ve been waiting for the Mets to do a major house cleaning....And I am surprised at my Braves.....but they need pitching and I know they shored some of that recently. Giants I think will be a force next year....they will start to use their farm...so no worries. I must admit the Dodgers surprised me.


Well, we shall see, mon ami. There still is time to make progress in this season.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend, who also owns doxies, found this in her area of Nova Scotia. Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. It will be hot here today...probably in the mid 30s with the dex. Sunny as well.
> 
> Looks like BBQ weather!
> 
> Marc, I’ve been waiting for the Mets to do a major house cleaning....And I am surprised at my Braves.....but they need pitching and I know they shored some of that recently. Giants I think will be a force next year....they will start to use their farm...so no worries. I must admit the Dodgers surprised me.


The Giants should NOT trade "Mad Bum". We shall see.

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...fident-he-can-regain-vintage-postseason-form/


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The Giants should NOT trade "Mad Bum". We shall see.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...fident-he-can-regain-vintage-postseason-form/




Hey!!!! I'll have to call foul on this, and I thought all baseball topics I had to be posted In the Baseball forum thread. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hey!!!! I'll have to call foul on this, and I thought all baseball topics I had to be posted In the Baseball forum thread.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, Rp raised the issue and, as Casey Stengel used to say "You can look it up". Of course, talking about baseball players is far better than talking about the damn doxies ..................... or those "Damn Yankees" who just beat the Blue Jays once again today. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I somehow survived my birthday party at The Local last night. An old friend I knew in Fort McMurray flew in from Thunder Bay just for the night and another drove in from Lloydminster. They split the $1,500 tab for the 30 guests between them as my gift. Great friends are hard to find. A look at my birthday cake.


----------



## SINC

Tomorrow three of my old co-workers are taking me camping in my motor home, picking up the entire tab for food, site fees, drinks, gas, propane and anything else plus doing all the cooking as a BD present.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some great banjo pickin' for Rp, dumb like a fox and making a commercial for drinks.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Hot here today.

Patrick, yes I guess I should have used the BB thread...will post there later....but Yanks no....Mets maybe.

Glad you had a good time Don....it’s great when friends get together...that’s one of the things with us in Windsor...most of your long time friends are 6 hours away...

Also, yes, great picking on the banjo.


----------



## Rps

Must be too many coffees, but I thought this funny....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Must be too many coffees, but I thought this funny....
> 
> 
> View attachment 90194


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I somehow survived my birthday party at The Local last night. An old friend I knew in Fort McMurray flew in from Thunder Bay just for the night and another drove in from Lloydminster. They split the $1,500 tab for the 30 guests between them as my gift. Great friends are hard to find. A look at my birthday cake.


That is/was quite the cake, Don. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

I dare say that on certain days this is true for some of us.


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Does it look like anything close to these??? ;-)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcSCKIqUpRE
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


This is an old photo taken in our old home. It's siting on a book case because it was too tall to sit on its intended spot; the fireplace mantle.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I somehow survived my birthday party at The Local last night. An old friend I knew in Fort McMurray flew in from Thunder Bay just for the night and another drove in from Lloydminster. They split the $1,500 tab for the 30 guests between them as my gift. Great friends are hard to find. A look at my birthday cake.





SINC said:


> Tomorrow three of my old co-workers are taking me camping in my motor home, picking up the entire tab for food, site fees, drinks, gas, propane and anything else plus doing all the cooking as a BD present.



WOW!!! Those are some fabulous friends that's for sure.

It sounds like you had and will still be having a great 75th BIRTHDAY CELEBRATIONNS.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> This is an old photo taken in our old home. It's siting on a book case because it was too tall to sit on its intended spot; the fireplace mantle.



Wow!!! That is a beautiful looking modle and certainly not one of the typical $25.00 tourist knock-offs so often flogged by the tourists places.

Would she actually sail as a model?? And she actually looks like about four feet length and height. That's one big very nice model. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Wow!!! That is a beautiful looking modle and certainly not one of the typical $25.00 tourist knock-offs so often flogged by the tourists places.
> 
> Would she actually sail as a model?? And she actually looks like about four feet length and height. That's one big very nice model.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, it's top heavy and would float on its side or up side down. It could be referred to as a trailer queen rather than a driver.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> No, it's top heavy and would float on its side or up side down. It could be referred to as a trailer queen rather than a driver.



That sort of makes one wonder about the stability of the real ship doesn't it, considering the model is no doubt made to scale.

Maybe she just needs a whole bunch of lead poured into the lower part of the keel. 

Anyway a very nice object d'art to look at and gaze upon.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP looking back to 1968 styles, a one-man band that is astounding and a hand house for chicks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be hot here today with the dex hitting 38c.......guess I’ll be living downstairs this week as the temps will be hovering there all week.

Oh well, I can practice my Uke playing. In Windsor most people use their garages as an outside rec room....many have summer kitchens in them. I guess my BBQ will be busy.


----------



## 18m2

If you are bored stiff and looking for something akin to watching paint dry this weekend there is an alternative.

Nautilus Live | Explore the ocean LIVE with Dr. Robert Ballard and the Corps of Exploration

They are diving on a new site, never explored before and supposed to be going on for the next 24. There are biologists looking for animals and geologists looking for rocks.

I used to scuba dive so I think its cool.


----------



## pm-r

> I used to scuba dive so I think its cool.



But definitely not at those depths some 4,000+ft down in the middle of the Pacific Ocean!!! 

Sort of neat actually, and probably of the first humans to have ever see those rocks. Sure lots to explore down there but not excessive in sea life.

Hey, maybe somebody will see one of our ancestors and capture it on film. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be hot here today with the dex hitting 38c.......guess I’ll be living downstairs this week as the temps will be hovering there all week.
> 
> Oh well, I can practice my Uke playing. In Windsor most people use their garages as an outside rec room....many have summer kitchens in them. I guess my BBQ will be busy.


Man, those are hot temps ................. was there a humidex reading as well?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> But definitely not at those depths some 4,000+ft down in the middle of the Pacific Ocean!!!
> 
> Sort of neat actually, and probably of the first humans to have ever see those rocks. Sure lots to explore down there but not excessive in sea life.
> 
> Hey, maybe somebody will see one of our ancestors and capture it on film.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


It appears to be lower in sea life than other sites in the Pacific at similar depths. Last year they were surveying some of the volcanic vents that spew hot water. I was fascinated to see the number of corals and brine shrimp and a"Dumbo" octopus.

I did see some sponges and starfish on this dive


----------



## SINC

Morning All, today on SAP a guy with an unusual hobby, making Mochi and a pup's first open window ride.

And as usual, a sneak peek at the Sunday Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.

Don, that is a unique Whatzit pic today. I have no idea what it might be other than it is most likely not edible. Any clues you might provide would be helpful on this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

This may be a too risque for SAP, but these days we are an all male audience here in The Shang, so I thought I would share this. It came from my brother in law.

All drugs have two names, a trade name and generic name. Example, the trade name is Tylenol and its generic name is Acetaminophen. Aleve is also called Naproxen. Amoxil is also called Amoxicillin and Advil is also called Ibuprofen.

The FDA has been looking for a generic name for Viagra. After careful consideration by a team of government experts, it recently announced that it has settled on the generic name of Mycoxafloppin.
Also considered were Mycoxafailin, Mydixadrupin, Mydixarizin, Dixafix, and of course, Ibepokin.

Pfizer Corp. announced today that Viagra will soon be available in liquid form, and will be marketed by Pepsi Cola as a power beverage suitable for use as a mixer. It will now be possible for a man to literally pour himself a stiff one.

Obviously, we can no longer call this a soft drink, and it gives new meaning to the names of 'cocktails', 'highballs' and just a good old-fashioned 'stiff drink'. Pepsi will market the new concoction by the name of MOUNT & DO.

Thought for the day: There is more money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. This means that by 2020, there should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and huge erections and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing.
> 
> Don, that is a unique Whatzit pic today. I have no idea what it might be other than it is most likely not edible. Any clues you might provide would be helpful on this one.


Morning Marc, a clue eh?

How about this? I doubt there is a household in the country who does not have one of these kept somewhere handy in the home. 

Or perhaps this? One size fits all.


----------



## SINC

Since son Matt, his son Jett and I all had birthdays this month, daughter Crystal is treating Ann and I, and Matt, Holly, Jett and Shiloh to brunch in Laronde, the revolving restaurant atop the Chateau Lacombe in the city tomorrow morning at 10:30. 

https://www.chateaulacombe.com/


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Man, those are hot temps ................. was there a humidex reading as well?


Hi Marc, that’s with the dex included. One year with the humidex we actually hit 50c.....that was literally breath taking.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a clue eh?
> 
> How about this? I doubt there is a household in the country who does not have one of these kept somewhere handy in the home.
> 
> Or perhaps this? One size fits all.


I am still stumped. Chalk it up to the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Since son Matt, his son Jett and I all had birthdays this month, daughter Crystal is treating Ann and I, and Matt, Holly, Jett and Shiloh to brunch in Laronde, the revolving restaurant atop the Chateau Lacombe in the city tomorrow morning at 10:30.
> 
> https://www.chateaulacombe.com/


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, that’s with the dex included. One year with the humidex we actually hit 50c.....that was literally breath taking.


XX)


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Since son Matt, his son Jett and I all had birthdays this month, daughter Crystal is treating Ann and I, and Matt, Holly, Jett and Shiloh to brunch in Laronde, the revolving restaurant atop the Chateau Lacombe in the city tomorrow morning at 10:30.
> 
> https://www.chateaulacombe.com/



WOW!!

They don't fool around with their Sunday brunch menu, but then I almost forgot it's in Alberta where they get serious about their breakfast foods!!!



> La Ronde Restaurant: Sunday Brunch
> We have prepared all your brunch favourites; from omelette station, carved prime rib with all the fixings, shrimp to freshly made desserts and more to make it a most memorable brunch for you.


https://www.chateaulacombe.com/laronde-restaurant.aspx

Enjoy your brunch and have a great time.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I am still stumped. Chalk it up to the weather.





SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a clue eh?
> 
> How about this? I doubt there is a household in the country who does not have one of these kept somewhere handy in the home.
> 
> Or perhaps this? One size fits all.



Think adjustable tool if you ever do any DIY jobs around the house Marc. 

And no, not associated with doxies, food or cooking or gardening. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Think adjustable tool if you ever do any DIY jobs around the house Marc.
> 
> And no, not associated with doxies, food or cooking or gardening.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


 Yep looks like the worm on an adjustable pipe wrench.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Think adjustable tool if you ever do any DIY jobs around the house Marc.
> 
> And no, not associated with doxies, food or cooking or gardening.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:

No, I am not a DIYer.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend sent me this. So true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on a busy SAP Willie Nelson croons, a boy asks his dad a question, Oh Canabis and a new UFP base discovered.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on a busy SAP Willie Nelson croons, a boy asks his dad a question, Oh Canabis and a new UFP base discovered.


Don, that was quite the question.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday coffee is now being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another slow morning here in The Shang. Maybe I should reintroduce our classic Sunday Brunch once again???


----------



## Dr.G.

" We are cups, constantly and quietly being filled. The trick is, knowing how to tip ourselves over and let the beautiful stuff out."

Ray Bradbury


----------



## SINC

Just about to hop in the shower and clean up to look presentable for the fancy digs at Laronde this morning. Haven't been in a jacket and tie since I received my life membership in the Alberta Weekly Newspaper Association back in 2003. This will be the last time for a tie for me, including my burial as I expressly forbade one before they burn me at the stake. 

Long live T-Shirts (with pockets), shorts and blue jeans! 

EDIT: Couldn't do it so slacks, new sneakers, button-down collar with open neck shirt and carry my light hoodie in case I need it.


----------



## Rps

Have fun Don.

I’ll take a cup Marc. Man was it hot yesterday! Went out for a walk in the morning and my shirts was soaked.....hard to believe but we get a heat break today.....only 32c!


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Just about to hop in the shower and clean up to look presentable for the fancy digs at Laronde this morning. Haven't been in a jacket and tie since I received my life membership in the Alberta Weekly Newspaper Association back in 2003. This will be the last time for a tie for me, including my burial as I expressly forbade one before they burn me at the stake.
> 
> Long live T-Shirts (with pockets), shorts and blue jeans!
> 
> EDIT: Couldn't do it so slacks, new sneakers, button-down collar with open neck shirt and carry my light hoodie in case I need it.


Amen to being tie free.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Have fun Don.
> 
> I’ll take a cup Marc. Man was it hot yesterday! Went out for a walk in the morning and my shirts was soaked.....hard to believe but we get a heat break today.....only 32c!


Coming right up. How about some ice BT coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Canada Day coffee and treats. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Canada Day to everyone.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et al, today on SAP left versus right, a cat that drinks whiskey and Not Your Ordinary Trivia.


----------



## Dr.G.

To one and all.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Happy Canada Day to all. A morning smile for you


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Happy Canada Day to all. A morning smile for you



:lmao:




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, how are things on the Left Coast? We are quite hot here....temps in the 30c range. Hoping for a break this week as I have tons of yard work to do but the sun and I don’t play well together.


----------



## pm-r

> Hi Patrick, how are things on the Left Coast?



Much cooler here in the low 20's thank gosh RP, and we can't take that kind of heat you're getting.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Happy Canada Day to all. A morning smile for you
> 
> View attachment 90222


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

So ends another Canada Day. Too windy for fireworks, which is fine for my dogs who don't like the loud bangs. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, the rain cancelled all our Canada Day activities as well, it just poured all day here.

Today on SAP a look at our storm clouds, teach your kids not to lie and it was windy in Denver in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, the rain cancelled all our Canada Day activities as well, it just poured all day here.
> 
> Today on SAP a look at our storm clouds, teach your kids not to lie and it was windy in Denver in our video.


The Town of Lunenburg had a few small fireworks go off early for the younger children who don't get to see many fireworks that start at 10PM when it gets very dark here. They enjoyed them, from what I was told.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don had I got this in time i would have posted it on your birthday...


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don had I got this in time i would have posted it on your birthday...
> 
> View attachment 90224


lol Rp!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don had I got this in time i would have posted it on your birthday...
> 
> View attachment 90224


:clap::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally some sun ............... so, Deborah has put her own rib rub and made her secret sauce for a BBQ tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not one of our doxies, but still cute.


----------



## Rps

This one’s for you Marc...


----------



## pm-r

> This one’s for you Marc...



Oh dear, I'll bet his wife's ribs and special sauce will tickle his ribs better than that groaner. ;-) 

But the bottom dog's expression in the bottom photo is right on...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This one’s for you Marc...
> 
> View attachment 90228


:clap::lmao::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh dear, I'll bet his wife's ribs and special sauce will tickle his ribs better than that groaner. ;-)
> 
> But the bottom dog's expression in the bottom photo is right on...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True, but you have to love doxies. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

A Tuesday Whozit

Guess who these two boys are in real life. (Not sure the name of their dog)


----------



## SINC

Two of the Marx Bros?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A Tuesday Whozit
> 
> Guess who these two boys are in real life. (Not sure the name of their dog)


Or maybe the Wright Bros?


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: Yes. Groucho and Harpo. Kudos, mon ami.



SINC said:


> Two of the Marx Bros?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Or maybe the Wright Bros?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Pink Panther games, looking like dinosaurs and some down-home music in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Pink Panther "games"??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would go well on a cool and cloudy morn. Son Greg sent me that Pink Panther one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would go well on a cool and cloudy morn. Son Greg sent me that Pink Panther one.


Coming right up, Don. Warm and sunny here. Tell Gret that SAP is a family website.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Two of the Marx Bros?



You were correct with this your first guess Don.

Twelve year old Julius Henry Marx (“Groucho”) is on the left, his fourteen year old brother, Adolph (known as “Harpo”) appears on the right.

But the dog doesn't look like a doxie to me. 

Some neighbors where I grew up had one of those damn Terriers, and it was one of the yuckiest, barkiest, snappiest, yappiest dogs I have ever known. And most of the ones I've come across in later life have been just about the same. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

Dog looks like a Jack Russel, if so I'm surprised they were able to keep it calm enough to prevent blurring.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Dog looks like a Jack Russel, if so I'm surprised they were able to keep it calm enough to prevent blurring.



LOL!!! So true!!! :clap: :lmao:



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Dog looks like a Jack Russel, if so I'm surprised they were able to keep it calm enough to prevent blurring.





pm-r said:


> LOL!!! So true!!! :clap: :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, so true of most terriers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Ow, that's gonna leave a mark, a solar-powered train and bring back home economics.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP Ow, that's gonna leave a mark, a solar-powered train and bring back home economics.


Morning, Don. Where is that "Ow" item ............... I did like the Chimp Helps Tarzan! GIF.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone interesting in some freshly brewed 4th of July coffee? Beer, hot dogs and silent fireworks will be served once it is dark outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy 4th of July to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Where is that "Ow" item ............... I did like the Chimp Helps Tarzan! GIF.


Why it is right here Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Why it is right here Marc!


 OH!!!! Good one. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for a beer?????????? Very hot here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

> Anyone care for a beer?????????? Very hot here in Lunenburg.



Thanks Mark, and that beer looks absolutely delicious.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Mark, and that beer looks absolutely delicious.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Coming right up, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.
Marc ( with a "c" )


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.
> Marc ( with a "c" )


Me too please Marc!


----------



## pm-r

> Marc ( with a "c" )



Ten lashes with the white-out tip for the auto-spellcheck miss-correction!!!

My apologies.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too please Marc!





pm-r said:


> Ten lashes with the white-out tip for the auto-spellcheck miss-correction!!!
> 
> My apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Coming right up, Don. No problem, Patrick.

Drink up, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee .............. or something colder and stronger. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all today on SAP a unique use for a leaf blower in our video, and Uh Oh moment and an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all today on SAP a unique use for a leaf blower in our video, and Uh Oh moment and an oldie but a goodie.


Morning, Don. Loved that Buster Keaton clip ............. he was a classic. I am not sure if a leaf blower is such a good idea. The child seemed to show that he had something in his eyes at the end of the clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Already too hot for some hot coffee, so we shall be serving cooling drinks throughout the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Loved that Buster Keaton clip ............. he was a classic. I am not sure if a leaf blower is such a good idea. The child seemed to show that he had something in his eyes at the end of the clip.


Morning Marc, I did not notice that at the end of the clip. I will point that out to Crystal, who alerted me to the video. (SAP is a family affair!)


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We seem to be in a heat wave here. We’ve had 5 days in the 90s and it looks like it will continue for another week. Plenty of thunderstorms as well. I guess I missed out on the cold beer. I’ve been wanting to try the Coors Orange beer. We have a huge craft beer industry here.. I always thought a grapefruit beer would be a huge seller. And of course there is my old stand by lager and lime.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I did not notice that at the end of the clip. I will point that out to Crystal, who alerted me to the video. (SAP is a family affair!)


We teachers see a great many things that mere mortals do not see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We seem to be in a heat wave here. We’ve had 5 days in the 90s and it looks like it will continue for another week. Plenty of thunderstorms as well. I guess I missed out on the cold beer. I’ve been wanting to try the Coors Orange beer. We have a huge craft beer industry here.. I always thought a grapefruit beer would be a huge seller. And of course there is my old stand by lager and lime.


Afternoon, Rp. Record setting heat/humidity here as well. I tried some of that Coors Orange the other day. "It's OK" was my initial reaction, but I won't be getting any more any time soon.


----------



## Rps

Hmmmm, now I’m wondering if I should try it....maybe a 6 pack...as they don’t sell single cans.


----------



## pm-r

> ... I am not sure if a leaf blower is such a good idea. The child seemed to show that he had something in his eyes at the end of the clip.



Not only was there no sign of any protective eyewear being used, why in hell were there no sign of any hearing protection either????? Stupid!!!

Not to mention the lack of any dustmask or dust protection for anyone.



- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Not only was there no sign of any protective eyewear being used, why in hell were there no sign of any hearing protection either????? Stupid!!!
> 
> Not to mention the lack of any dustmask or dust protection for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Perfect example why having children needs a qualifying test.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hmmmm, now I’m wondering if I should try it....maybe a 6 pack...as they don’t sell single cans.


They sell a 4-pack here as well as single cans. As I said, it was OK, but nothing to "kvell" about in the final analysis.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not only was there no sign of any protective eyewear being used, why in hell were there no sign of any hearing protection either????? Stupid!!!
> 
> Not to mention the lack of any dustmask or dust protection for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. All this extreme heat has exhausted me. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> I always thought a _*grapefruit beer*_ would be a huge seller.



Definnitely something one would wany to avoid, especially if one is taking Lipitor or similar cholestoral control type Atorvastatin type medications. 

Just saying, just in case... a combinitation to definitely AVOID!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Definnitely something one would wany to avoid, especially if one is taking Lipitor or similar cholestoral control type Atorvastatin type medications.
> 
> Just saying, just in case... a combinitation to definitely AVOID!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true, Patrick. As well, that is not something I think of when I think of beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Very warm night made sleep difficult. Maybe some ice tea would be in order for this morning? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/hot-d...WDr54lqAuZegG-Z9RV1liF-W0c3p0W3ovzX1tii4mwMeo

Wow!! I once had three Nathans hot dogs ......... with everything on them, at Coney Island. I was full after that meal.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Definnitely something one would wany to avoid, especially if one is taking Lipitor or similar cholestoral control type Atorvastatin type medications.
> 
> Just saying, just in case... a combinitation to definitely AVOID!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


After my next ultrasound July 12, I will follow up with the doc and see if this and the recent blood work will allow him to take me off Lipitor completely. If so, I will be able to enjoy a grapefruit for the first time in nearly 20 long years, including a grapefruit beer.

I love grapefruit and used to have a half every morning or a glass of juice.

There will be a waiting period for 19 years of Lipitor use to clear my system, but we will not know how long that will be until the test results are complete.

Over the years I took 20 mg for about 12 years, then 10 mg for about five years and the balance at 5 mg.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP way back then, a fiddle and buck dancing at the same time in our video and a museum tour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> After my next ultrasound July 12, I will follow up with the doc and see if this and the recent blood work will allow him to take me off Lipitor completely. If so, I will be able to enjoy a grapefruit for the first time in nearly 20 long years, including a grapefruit beer.
> 
> I love grapefruit and used to have a half every morning or a glass of juice.
> 
> There will be a waiting period for 19 years of Lipitor use to clear my system, but we will not know how long that will be until the test results are complete.
> 
> Over the years I took 20 mg for about 12 years, then 10 mg for about five years and the balance at 5 mg.


:clap::clap::clap:

That is good news, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwT...luaS9EEmz3Yzi7qYGSXQ0cLPv6E92bwXo&app=desktop

An interesting item re Lunenburg, NS and some nice drone shots of our fine community.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwT...luaS9EEmz3Yzi7qYGSXQ0cLPv6E92bwXo&app=desktop
> 
> An interesting item re Lunenburg, NS and some nice drone shots of our fine community.


Very interesting, thanks Marc. I may find a use for this clip.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....hot again with the dex hitting 40c.....and yes thunderstorms. Poor Guinness, he can feel them coming and hides in Tovah’s closet all day.

Don, congrats on getting off Lipitor......I’ve tried but am still on the stuff....which means no grapefruit beer.

Marc, my daughter and her hubby will be in your neck of the woods this week taking in the sights....so hope she brings good weather.


----------



## pm-r

> There will be a waiting period for 19 years of Lipitor use to clear my system, but we will not know how long that will be until the test results are complete.


FYI:
For any of those taking Lipitor like myself, and the cheaper generics did not work properly, there is a form you can get from your doctor's or your pharmacy or maybe directly from Lipitor and they will sell you their Lipitor products at what you would have normally paid for the generic product once the form has been completed. Quite a substantial savings.

Just in case some didn't know or weren't aware of the Lipitor program.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Say Patrick, do you left coasters get any quake shocks there? Just wondering about the effects from California on the B.C. Coast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....hot again with the dex hitting 40c.....and yes thunderstorms. Poor Guinness, he can feel them coming and hides in Tovah’s closet all day.
> 
> Don, congrats on getting off Lipitor......I’ve tried but am still on the stuff....which means no grapefruit beer.
> 
> Marc, my daughter and her hubby will be in your neck of the woods this week taking in the sights....so hope she brings good weather.


Rp, except for a bit of rain tonight, it looks like sunshine and warm temps for their visit. Too bad you are not with them, we could have finally met. C'est la vie. Paix, mon ami.

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/ca/lunenburg/44.377,-64.316?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Very interesting, thanks Marc. I may find a use for this clip.


Well, Lunenburg is rather progressive when it comes to protecting the local environment. We save all of our plastic bags that we get when we are outside of the area shopping, even though we bring our own cloth bags. Seems like some stores want you to take the plastic bag with their logo on it and then put it into your cloth bag. tptptptp So, I turn them inside out to hide the logo and reuse them over and over and over again until they fall apart.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> FYI:
> For any of those taking Lipitor like myself, and the cheaper generics did not work properly, there is a form you can get from your doctor's or your pharmacy or maybe directly from Lipitor and they will sell you their Lipitor products at what you would have normally paid for the generic product once the form has been completed. Quite a substantial savings.
> 
> Just in case some didn't know or weren't aware of the Lipitor program.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, Don, Rp, et al, do you find you experience muscle aches due to the Lipitor? I was on both Lipitor and then a generic for about a year and I would wake up to go to the bathroom and felt such aches. The aches went away when I stopped taking this med.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting how in the early days of The Shang thread the main topic of discussion was the cuteness of the doxie pups. Now, it is an exchange of health issues. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, Don, Rp, et al, do you find you experience muscle aches due to the Lipitor? ... ...



I had strong suspicions that the Lipitor, and for a while the generic, were responsible for a loss of muscle cramps and pains But the doctor said there wasn't much to support the fact and besides that I didn't have much of an option about not taking it as far as they were concerned.

They said all the studies said the benefits of taking It well outweighed any sore muscles problems, at least as living humans were concerned. But they did say I had a choice If I wanted to take the chance and stop taking it. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I had strong suspicions that the Lipitor, and for a while the generic, were responsible for a loss of muscle cramps and pains But the doctor said there wasn't much to support the fact and besides that I didn't have much of an option about not taking it as far as they were concerned.
> 
> They said all the studies said the benefits of taking It well outweighed any sore muscles problems, at least as living humans were concerned. But they did say I had a choice If I wanted to take the chance and stop taking it.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks for the perspective, Patrick. Luckily, I had the choice to just stop taking this med. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. A thunderstorm is on the way so best to shut my computer down. See you all tomorrow ........... I hope. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Say Patrick, do you left coasters get any quake shocks there? Just wondering about the effects from California on the B.C. Coast.




Sorry for the delay RP, but no we didn't get any detectable vibes from either the California quake or from the one right off the coast of Vancouver Island that was apparently recorded close to the same day.

But the main geological earthquake recording center sure would have and they are just a 20 minute drive north of us.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Very interesting, thanks Marc. I may find a use for this clip.



Holy smokes, I just realized I haven't seen any preview hint for tomorrow's whatzit!!!

Or is it on Sunday we might get the hint????

My days are all getting confused lately and I think this is Saturday. At least my 'puter says so... ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

And another one for Marc's collection...


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Holy smokes, I just realized I haven't seen any preview hint for tomorrow's whatzit!!!
> 
> Or is it on Sunday we might get the hint????
> 
> My days are all getting confused lately and I think this is Saturday. At least my 'puter says so... ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


You're OK Patrick, it was me who forgot, so it is already up on SAP. Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the forgotten Whatzit?, the circus display of the future and a karaoke video.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And another one for Marc's collection...


:lmao::love2::love2::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. It is finally cool here. As for the Whatzit, I’ve forgotten most of my geology studies, but it looks like Gelena, but isn’t as its not metallic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, define "cool" for Windsor, ON.

Seems like no one is going into the pool here in The Shang. Maybe I should let the doxies in to play?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, it is supposed to be 26c today with a dex of 33.....but it is only around 22 and cloudy so I don’t think we will it the high today’s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, it is supposed to be 26c today with a dex of 33.....but it is only around 22 and cloudy so I don’t think we will it the high today’s.


Good to hear, Rp. 24C here with a light ocean breeze and no humidex reading. A perfect day to go into the pool ............... even with the dogs.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> You're OK Patrick, it was me who forgot, so it is already up on SAP. Sorry 'bout that!



OK, I'll have to take a look when I get finished my other morning stuff,


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP _*the forgotten Whatzit?,*_ the circus display of the future and a karaoke video.



Well, to be honest, the forgotten Whatzit? appears to be almost an exact copy of one of the batches of toffee that my daughter made me, and I love toffee and usually keep it in an old round cookie tin on my computer desk.

The one batch she made had a low melting point and would clump together just like the Whatzit shot.

Which leads me to the real answer which I believe the Whatzit is called and referred to as _*Wulfenite (AKA the forbidden caramel)*_, and is a lead molybdate mineral.

It sure does look good enough to eat though, or at least try eating... :lmao:


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Nice job Patrick, I think you are right! I had forgotten about wulfenite....actually I had not had the chance to see a piece, especially one as developed as that.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. It is finally cool here. As for the Whatzit, I’ve forgotten most of my geology studies, but it looks like Gelena, but isn’t as its not metallic.



I have a large sample of Gelena I used to keep on my windowsill as it was so pleasing to look at, but it sure is a different color with its lead grey silvery sheen.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Nice piece Patrick. Mine is a bit more defined as the crystals are quite pronounced and rectangular. Heavy buggers aren’t they?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a lady juggler, a greener earth and Eggs In Hell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Spent the morning weeding and watering the garden. Too hot now to be outside working.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Spent the morning weeding and watering the garden. _*Too hot now to be outside working*_.



I think a lot of pararie farmers would just love to have the same complaint lately!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think a lot of pararie farmers would just love to have the same complaint lately!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Each year I plant toms/peas/beans/etc I have more respect for any and all farmers. I don't have the courage to be a farmer and take on the weather each year.

Yes, the farmers on the prairies could use some of our sunshine and warmth. We need their rain.


----------



## pm-r

> I don't have the courage to be a farmer and take on the weather each year.



+1!!! Let alone without adding all the other stuff they have to contend with, including: politics, marketing messes, country bans and import rules and God knows what else they get thrown at them that they have to try and deal with.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!! Let alone without adding all the other stuff they have to contend with, including: politics, marketing messes, country bans and import rules and God knows what else they get thrown at them that they have to try and deal with.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sad, but all too true. This is why I like to support farmer's markets. You pay more than at the store, but you are supporting local farmers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP web bits?

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...Yq8G5HQCyMfRSW_UasBNmB1uZxuNBdWfB9wK2fQkVIEFg


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP web bits?
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...Yq8G5HQCyMfRSW_UasBNmB1uZxuNBdWfB9wK2fQkVIEFg


Nice find Marc, thanks. Due to recent policy changes, I can now use a CBC story outside WEBBITS. I will run it tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP hamburger helper, London Pickpockets in our video and take off your shoes.


----------



## SINC

And now for a surprise for you this morning. Yesterday our family grew by one when Ann and Crystal brought home the newest member of our household. Meet our new 10-week old mini doodle puppy, as yet to have a name. 

She is a real sweetie, but we have a very jealous Ely on our hands. So much so that she tries to attack the pup and when I restrained her with the leash when she lunged, she turned and bit me on the hand. Methinks we have a long way to go to smooth this relationship over.

Here she is with Ann in the back seat of the car on the way home from Red Deer yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And now for a surprise for you this morning. Yesterday our family grew by one when Ann and Crystal brought home the newest member of our household. Meet our new 10-week old mini doodle puppy, as yet to have a name.
> 
> She is a real sweetie, but we have a very jealous Ely on our hands. So much so that she tries to attack the pup and when I restrained her with the leash when she lunged, she turned and bit me on the hand. Methinks we have a long way to go to smooth this relationship over.
> 
> Here she is with Ann in the back seat of the car on the way home from Red Deer yesterday.


Sweet. :love2::love2: When Ely realizes that this pup is now part of her pack, her maternal instincts will kick in and she will mother and protect this pup. Will this be your pup or pup #2 for Crystal?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice find Marc, thanks. Due to recent policy changes, I can now use a CBC story outside WEBBITS. I will run it tomorrow.


Good to know. I thought you might like this item.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nice find Marc, thanks. _*Due to recent policy changes*_, ...



Just curious, but would those be SAP or CBC policy changes???

And assuming the latter, where on Earth does one find such info, and the hardest part I found whenever I did find such policy changes is who it applied to and how it may be used by Jo-blo Common User.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

CBC used to restrict Canadians from using any part of their published stories without paying a fee. Oddly enough Canadians took exception to that policy and started publishing links on Facebook and Twitter by the thousands and when the CBC was faced with trying to prosecute hundreds of thousands of people, they realized two things: the cost would be enormous and it was likely they would lose any court battle to prevent the Canadians who pay the taxes that keep the CBC afloat to prohibit them from using CBC materials. The then quietly dropped the notice in the media requirements data they used to publish and dropped the warnings too.


----------



## pm-r

> CBC used to restrict Canadians from using any part of their published stories without paying a fee.



OK. I'll bet that was about as effective as trying to catch a beaver using a birch branch as bait!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK. I'll bet that was about as effective as trying to catch a beaver using a birch branch as bait!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao: A good analogy, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A Tuesday Whozit pic .................... who is the 10 year old girl on the right (hint -- it was taken in Brooklyn, NYC)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A Tuesday Whozit pic .................... who is the 10 year old girl on the right (hint -- it was taken in Brooklyn, NYC)


Barbara Streisand? (The nose gives it away.)


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP no brain, a unique engine and the Karakoram Highway, Pakistan.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Barbara Streisand? (The nose gives it away.)


ding, ding, ding .................. we have a winner. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc....well the cool spell didn’t last long, will be sunny today and hitting 38c with the dex......and of course thunderstorms.

Sinc beat me to the punch on the Babs picture, but that would be an interesting feature on SAP me thinks.

I’m hoping it cools down here as I think I’m bbq’d out. Might hit a restaurant today instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc....well the cool spell didn’t last long, will be sunny today and hitting 38c with the dex......and of course thunderstorms.
> 
> Sinc beat me to the punch on the Babs picture, but that would be an interesting feature on SAP me thinks.
> 
> I’m hoping it cools down here as I think I’m bbq’d out. Might hit a restaurant today instead.


Yikes, Rp. That is hot. A pleasant 24C here in full sunshine but there is a nice ocean breeze.

I am a member of a Facebook group of former Forest Hills High School grads and someone posts pics of places and people from NYC and we have to guess where the pic was taken or of whom the picture contains.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Barbara Streisand? (The nose gives it away.)



LOL!!! What a way to be famous, :lmao: but a trait that also seems to run in our family!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> LOL!!! What a way to be famous, :lmao: but a trait that also seems to run in our family!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


"The nose knows ......." ................ so said Jimmy Durante.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "The nose knows ......." ................ so said Jimmy Durante.






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the soothing sound of The Sounds Of Silence on the pan flute, Mom means what she says and the horse knows what to do.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. The joys of Windsor....will be in the high 30s here today and this........which is a couple of blocks from where I live.
You remember fish flies don’t you Don? Marc, do you have these?

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/fish-flies-windsor-baseball-forest-glade-1.5207851


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. The joys of Windsor....will be in the high 30s here today and this........which is a couple of blocks from where I live.
> You remember fish flies don’t you Don? Marc, do you have these?
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/fish-flies-windsor-baseball-forest-glade-1.5207851


Rp, never heard of fish flies. I recall when a game was cancelled in Houston when their team was called the Houston 45s and played in a small stadium while the Houston Astrodome was being built.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. The joys of Windsor....will be in the high 30s here today and this........which is a couple of blocks from where I live.
> You remember fish flies don’t you Don? Marc, do you have these?
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/fish-flies-windsor-baseball-forest-glade-1.5207851


Yes Rp, I sure do! Never saw anything like it anywhere else in Canada where I have lived. They literally covered the streets and sidewalks of Wallaceburg in June, some years much worse than others in the seven years I lived there.

The only comparable thing I have ever seen to it is in western Canada when tent caterpillars invade a community in the same volumes.


----------



## Rps

I remember a couple of years ago people downtown were using snow shovels to clear the sidewalks....

SAP, maybe as another theory gone....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I remember a couple of years ago people downtown were using snow shovels to clear the sidewalks....
> 
> SAP, maybe as another theory gone....
> 
> View attachment 90274


:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Rp, I sure do! Never saw anything like it anywhere else in Canada where I have lived. They literally covered the streets and sidewalks of Wallaceburg in June, some years much worse than others in the seven years I lived there.
> 
> The only comparable thing I have ever seen to it is in western Canada when tent caterpillars invade a community in the same volumes.


 Wow!!!!!!! That looks like something out of a sci-fi movie from the 50s. XX) XX) XX)


----------



## Rps

Somehow there is humour in truth and truth in humour


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Somehow there is humour in truth and truth in humour
> 
> View attachment 90278


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I remember a couple of years ago people downtown were using snow shovels to clear the sidewalks....
> ... ...



It looks like some are still having to do the same thing or use pressure washers...
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/clumps-dead-fish-flies-1.5202347


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP turtles eating watermelon, a dog with a pee technique and veggie burgers, no thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is being served ................... along with pecan pie, since today is National Pecan Pie Day (at least in Georgia, the home of the finest pecans in North America). Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, will e warm here with the dex hitting only 30c....it’s amazing what a drop of 3 or 4 degrees does for comfort.

I’d take some pecan pie , but my favourite is Key Lime, followed by Bumbleberry.


----------



## 18m2

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP turtles eating watermelon, a dog with a pee technique and veggie burgers, no thanks.


I see on your St Albert web site where its a 100 days until the federal election.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, will e warm here with the dex hitting only 30c....it’s amazing what a drop of 3 or 4 degrees does for comfort.
> 
> I’d take some pecan pie , but my favourite is Key Lime, followed by Bumbleberry.


Some pecan pie coming right up, Rp. Deborah is going to make a rhubarb/strawberry crumble cake ............... served with vanilla ice cream .......... a summer favorite of mine. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the trouble with remote controls, earthquake in California and elephant gangs.


----------



## SINC

Sneak peek Sunday Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee ................ and dry toast (is it still raining there?)

The Whatzit pic looks like something once used to pick up a block of ice.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. The Whatzit pic looks like something once used to pick up a block of ice.


It does, doesn't it? But nope, not for ice.

You may want to as a long-time Lunenburger. It must be very common there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It does, doesn't it? But nope, not for ice.
> 
> You may want to as a long-time Lunenburger. It must be very common there.


We have a lobster holder/cracker like that, but much smaller. I use it for crab, since I do not like lobster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...-Og8pxV75IoqL4fz8r2BVNq1rQ6PN0nOaKF7fY2AN0qPg


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We have a lobster holder/cracker like that, but much smaller. I use it for crab, since I do not like lobster.


Bingo! That is exactly what it is, a lobster/crab cracker!

I do not know the exact size, but this may be a close up of a small tool.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP filler material?
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...-Og8pxV75IoqL4fz8r2BVNq1rQ6PN0nOaKF7fY2AN0qPg


Yep, that works, thanks Marc!


----------



## Rps

Breaking News, this just in......


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sneak peek Sunday Whatzit?





SINC said:


> It does, doesn't it? But nope, not for ice.
> 
> You may want to as a long-time Lunenburger. It must be very common there.





Dr.G. said:


> We have a lobster holder/cracker like that, but much smaller. I use it for crab, since I do not like lobster.





SINC said:


> Bingo! That is exactly what it is, a lobster/crab cracker!
> 
> I do not know the exact size, but this may be a close up of a small tool.




Congrats Marc, but I'm a bit surprised that you hadn't come across such a tool there in Lunenburg, even in a restaurant or shellfish store, where I believe they were used as an _*adjustable GRABBER and designed for grabbing live lobsters and crabs from live tanks*_.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bingo! That is exactly what it is, a lobster/crab cracker!
> 
> I do not know the exact size, but this may be a close up of a small tool.


Yes, these crackers are not all that big.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, that works, thanks Marc!


Thought it might. Always seeking ............. always sharing.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Congrats Marc, but I'm a bit surprised that you hadn't come across such a tool there in Lunenburg, even in a restaurant or shellfish store, where I believe they were used as an _*adjustable GRABBER and designed for grabbing live lobsters and crabs from live tanks*_.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, I hate lobster, and we only have it at home. Actually, in many of the lobster tanks here in Lunenburg, they reach in (or let you reach in) wearing thick rubber gloves. Personally, I have never touched a lobster .................. and never will.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Breaking News, this just in......
> 
> View attachment 90284


Good one. :lmao: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

From deep within the SAP archives, a picture of Don. Wow, he reminds me of The Fonz.


----------



## Dr.G.

An ode to those of us who are seniors here in The Shang.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm...??? I wonder why you "hate lobster" yet you enjoy crab...???

I'll take either thanks and maybe add a bunch of fresh wild watercress and some fresh baked white bread. Yum... ;-)

It's odd that the lobster growing experiments on the west coast never really succedded, yet the Atlantic farmed salmom are still doing well, but we don't enjoy them very much, especially when compared to fresh wild Pacific salmon!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> From deep within the SAP archives, a picture of Don. Wow, he reminds me of The Fonz.



Nice wheels , and still stock!!! At least back then... ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I wonder why you "hate lobster" yet you enjoy crab...???
> 
> I'll take either thanks and maybe add a bunch of fresh wild watercress and some fresh baked white bread. Yum... ;-)
> 
> It's odd that the lobster growing experiments on the west coast never really succedded, yet the Atlantic farmed salmom are still doing well, but we don't enjoy them very much, especially when compared to fresh wild Pacific salmon!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Lobster has no taste, whereas crab has a distinct, yet subtle taste. Both my wife and I prefer Pacific salmon. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice wheels , and still stock!!! At least back then... ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, Don was cool back then. As for now .................. well, let's just say he has matured but still has a classy car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I wonder why you "hate lobster" yet you enjoy crab...???
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Identical for me Patrick. Lobster to me is like chewing on an eraser, tough and tasteless. I enjoy crab for its great flavour and my fav is Alaskan King Crab by far.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Bearly legal, an American dialect near gone and small towns I have been to.


----------



## SINC

I see Rp was right about fish flies in Windsor. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/fish-flies-windsor-baseball-forest-glade-1.5207851


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Identical for me Patrick. Lobster to me is like chewing on an eraser, tough and tasteless. I enjoy crab for its great flavour and my fav is Alaskan King Crab by far.


:clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone want/need some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Marc, you were asking about the new dog and any pics we might have. Here ya go!

Formal breeder's name is Emerson which we found odd for a female dog. We shall call her 'Emmy' (as in Emmy Lou Harris). She is Crystal's second dog, but we will all take part in her raising and care. 

Ely is behaving well. She does growl at Emmy a couple of times a day, but Emmy immediately drops and rolls on her back in submission and all ends there. We allow Ely to run free whether in or outside, but we keep Emmy on a leash outside so we can grab her quickly if anything happens.

Emmy sleeps in her carrier at night on the floor beside Ely's bed and she spends her nap times in a very large cage in the living room for now. This too will come to an end in time. 

Emmy's sire is a much bigger Golden Retriever than was Ely's, so this pup will likely grow to 45 lbs, some 15 lbs more than Ely as an adult.

So far, so good with them getting along. Here is a short clip of Emmy running in the back yard and a couple of shots of her visiting me in the motor home.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG31oVOK8sQ


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet pics and a nice video clip of Emmy. Glad that the two are getting along so well. So, now, for certain times, you will have two shadows to follow you everywhere. :love2: :love2:


----------



## Rps

Morning all..cooler here today, thank goodness.

Late to the topic of lobsters but they are not my thing. I was a Kinsmen and we ran a Lobsterfest dinner, since this was a yearly project I cooked thousands of the things during my tenure in Kin......but hated eating them....cooked, as far as I’m concerned they were just a big red spider that lived in the sea.


----------



## 18m2

I'll eat crab and lobster any day, every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

rps said:


> morning all..cooler here today, thank goodness.
> 
> Late to the topic of lobsters but they are not my thing. I was a kinsmen and we ran a lobsterfest dinner, since this was a yearly project i cooked thousands of the things during my tenure in kin......but hated eating them....cooked, as far as i’m concerned they were just a big red spider that lived in the sea.


xx)xx)xx)


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I'll eat crab and lobster any day, every day.


crab = :love2:

lobster = XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, strawberries and vanilla ice cream = :love2: :love2: :love2: :love2:

$3 a quart or $10 four 4 quarts. My wife brought back 4 quarts from the Annapolis Valley yesterday.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I'll eat crab and lobster any day, every day.



+1!!!

And save some for me and my wife... prefereby Dunheness or Red Rock Crabs.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Identical for me Patrick. _Lobster to me is like chewing on an eraser, tough and tasteless._ I enjoy crab for its great flavour and my fav is Alaskan King Crab by far.



Maybe like so often the case, even cooking any seafood is usually overcooked.

Doing so will make the meat tougher and often chewey,


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Now, strawberries and vanilla ice cream = :love2: :love2: :love2: :love2:
> 
> $3 a quart or $10 four 4 quarts. My wife brought back 4 quarts from the Annapolis Valley yesterday.



WOW!!! By all means send us some.

By comparison out here, local fresh ready-picked strawberries were selling for _*$6.00 a pint*_ (the small green cardboard containers)!!!

Enough to make one wince eh???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Ahhhhhhhh ! Ambrosias....fresh strawberries and French Vanilla ice cream.

Could use some, just finished mowing and weed eating my back lawn. It’s 31c here today and my pedometer said that task was 2.1 miles.....I think I lost 5 pounds with the heat.

I’m now sitting in my garage with the BBQ just at the door , and will be doing some baked potatoes and roast chicken for dinner.......no lobster!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! By all means send us some.
> 
> By comparison out here, local fresh ready-picked strawberries were selling for _*$6.00 a pint*_ (the small green cardboard containers)!!!
> 
> Enough to make one wince eh???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Wow. In a couple of weeks the prices will go down as the market will be flooded with strawberries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Ahhhhhhhh ! Ambrosias....fresh strawberries and French Vanilla ice cream.
> 
> Could use some, just finished mowing and weed eating my back lawn. It’s 31c here today and my pedometer said that task was 2.1 miles.....I think I lost 5 pounds with the heat.
> 
> I’m now sitting in my garage with the BBQ just at the door , and will be doing some baked potatoes and roast chicken for dinner.......no lobster!


We just had BBQ ribs and now are having some strawberries and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> +1!!!
> 
> And save some for me and my wife... prefereby Dunheness or Red Rock Crabs.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Here is come for you Patrick

These photos are of a King Crab that we were fed on a trip to Norway. The story was these crab were transplanted from the Bering Sea by the Russians and they are thriving on the N. Atlantic side. The Norwegians have a gold mine going for them.

I ate and ate until I thought I was going to toss ....

(sorry about the sideway photo, don't know how to fix it)


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Here is come for you Patrick
> 
> These photos are of a King Crab that we were fed on a trip to Norway. The story was these crab were transplanted from the Bering Sea by the Russians and they are thriving on the N. Atlantic side. The Norwegians have a gold mine going for them.
> 
> I ate and ate until I thought I was going to toss ....
> 
> (sorry about the sideway photo, don't know how to fix it)


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Monday morning coffee ................ and fresh strawberries. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Here is come for you Patrick


My gosh... that's sure some crab.



> (sorry about the sideway photo, don't know how to fix it)


One easy way is to open it in Preview.app and use its 'rotate' tool:


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

OK ... I didn't try that because the original photo in Preview shows correctly.

Thanks for fixing it and giving me the tip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing ...................... and there are lots of strawberries to have with your breakfast yogurt, cereal, pancakes, waffles, etc. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP rodeo with Al Popil, back in time and a car disguised as a sheep dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP rodeo with Al Popil, back in time and a car disguised as a sheep dog.


That is quite the car/sheepdog, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in The Shang. Must be the heat/rain/humidity/etc. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we are under another heat warning...that’s four in a row. The humidex is slotted to hit 41c today.....so I’ve been living in my basement.
We have the Windsor Uke Circle on the 28th and I’ve been working on an oldie for it.... Da Do Ron Ron by the Crystals....I’m sure you would remember it as we are about the same age. I like bouncy tunes...foot stompin’ if you like....


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now official here in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> OK ... I didn't try that because the original photo in Preview shows correctly.
> 
> Thanks for fixing it and giving me the tip.




Hmmm... that seems a bit odd, especially if the photo was saved in the upright mode, I would have thought it would/should have stayed in the same orientation when it was uploaded to the site.

But part of the uploading methods or the shortcuts don't seem to be working properly or completely on this site lately, and haven't been for quite a while actually.

Maybe some of the Forum Admins could have a look at that when they have a minute. 

I hadn't realized how Wide World spread some species of crab have become.

We always enjoyed the lovely Dungeness Crabs that we would harvest right in front of our house where I lived on James Island and where I grew up.

When I lived at the head of Butchart Cove, we would sometimes have a nice feast of the Red Rock crabs that inhabited the large rocks along its Northern shoreline.

Sure nothing like that specimen you caught!!! That was some huge crab.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Slow day here in The Shang. Must be the heat/rain/humidity/etc. Such is Life.



Just busy with a specialist doctors appointment and a few other errands for me, and then a nice visit with my youngest son and his wife over from Vancouver, and even a cuddling visit with our latest grand daughter which was the first time I have seen her in real life and since she was born on July 7, 2019.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, my yesterday was filled with work as I struggled with a press release for a big local announcement. The lady involved with the release and its timing had no idea how to send it to me, so she had her hubby shoot a photo of it printed out and sent it to me via a text. It was quite lengthy and there was no way in hell I was gonna rekeyboard it all, so I tried to coach her into a simple copy and paste via email. I found out just minutes ago, when she sent me the file she composed it in turned out to be done in Pages. That solved my issue, but now I have to hold the story until later today or tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP (so far) a look at gender, an armed pub in the US in our video and IDing fake photos online.


----------



## SINC

Today as well will be a busy one as I continue to build a week's worth of items for SAP. We leave for our annual trip to Ann's sister's place in Windthorst, SK and I want to not have to go online while there other than to upload SAP each day. It will take about 100 files or so to gather, so today the hunt is one for more.

EDIT: Forgot to mention the trip is from August 1 to 6, so time is on my side to complete my files.


----------



## SINC

The wet weather here has caused an explosion of mushrooms sprouting up in local lawns. While most of them are the smaller brown type that is normally part of a fairy ring type, I got a real surprise Monday morning when I picked the ones shown below out of our front lawn. In all my years, never have I seen such large and white mushrooms. Not sure if they would be edible or not, but I am sure not gonna try!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a smart move not to eat that mushroom, especially if you are not sure if it is poisonous or not.  XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot and dry is the name of the game, at least here in Lunenburg, NS. So, cold drinks will be offered throughout the day with no charge and no questions asked. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that story on the north hot weather you posted in the weather thread might be part of the reason we have had so much rain.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We have a few thunderstorms to move through then we get the joys of triple digit humidity for the next week.
Don, everywhere around here is under a flood warning...LaSalle can’t keep up to the water. They have put wake control on the Detroit River...just in time for the effects of Barry to bounce the High and Low cells.

As for mushrooms, never touched wild ones....could never tell the difference between poisonous or non. Around here many travel over the river to get weed killer that actually kills weeds.....the city, however, uses a spray that smells like it’s a salad dressing....which ruins the soils PH....and, thus springs mushroom and toadstools everywhere.


----------



## pm-r

> In all my years, never have I seen such large and white mushrooms. Not sure if they would be edible or not, but I am sure not gonna try!



There must be some local experts close by that could tell you if they are edible or not if you really like 'shrooms and want to try eating them.

Or maybe some books on local varieties.

But yeah, neither completely foolproof if you aren't an avid 'shroomer.

_*Wild Edible Mushrooms of Alberta*_
https://northernbushcraft.com/guide.php?ctgy=edible_mushrooms&region=alberta


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> We always enjoyed the lovely Dungeness Crabs that we would harvest right in front of our house where I lived on James Island and where I grew up.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I used to scuba dive and occasionally we'd go out the the break water off the Tsawwassen ferry dock and catch dungeness. Then one day all the cab were gone. I later learned the fisheries police caught some people taking females and undersized crab. 

Some of the crab up at Porteau Cove developed ulcers on their shells supposedly from the contamination from the pulp mill at Woodfiber. I didn't take those. 

Do you still get crab? I haven't tried for years.


----------



## pm-r

> Do you still get crab? I haven't tried for years.



No, we haven't been crabbing or fishing for several years or even before we sold our 23" sunbridge weekender I/O powerboat.

I just might pick some up from our local store or the local fishmarket one day. Sure a lot cheaper in comparision than using our own boat when we had one actually when one adds up all the boating expenses!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that story on the north hot weather you posted in the weather thread might be part of the reason we have had so much rain.


Well, don't shoot the messanger, Don. I wish we were getting some of your rain. Record hot temps and little rain so far here in Lunenburg so far in July.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thekitchn.com/summer-re...REc-6DagZATj2jaHSBrileFZ5hc23tvE2oN21tmvIH50Q

Any care for something refreshing this afternoon?????


----------



## Dr.G.

cute


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> cute


None of that crap in my house, now or ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> None of that crap in my house, now or ever.


:clap::lmao::clap:

We have a Google Dot that we were given with a printer we bought at Staples. If you say "OK" or "Google" it kicks in but does not fully activate. You have to say "OK Google" to get it to respond. It took a few days for it to recognize my NYC accent, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Finally cooled off enough with a nice ocean breeze coming through the open windows for us to contemplate some sleep. See you all for some OtHD cool/cold beverages. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP my neighbourhood pub changes hands, a line dance video that will make you laugh and trouble with a fry pan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I actually had a fry pan that was supposed to be "non stick" that had that sort of sticker. I returned it to Canadian Tire for a full refund.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We are under another heat warning....but so far not bad today.

We have a Google Mini that I use as a radio. I simple request a radio station or type of music and there it is... I usually ask it how’s my day and it tells me the weather and world , business, and sports news.... I don’t use it to order or phone but could.

What is good, though, is finding addresses and phone numbers of stores and such......but as I say never do I make calls.


----------



## Rps

Another song I wish to learn....maybe SAP worthy...certainly a toe tapper...

https://youtu.be/ICqY2t7OGEI


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Another song I wish to learn....maybe SAP worthy...certainly a toe tapper...
> 
> https://youtu.be/ICqY2t7OGEI


Always liked The Boss and his music. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A little bit of rain has cooled things off a bit here (down to 23C at 5PM). But now the doxies and Patty do not want to venture outside. Go figure.


----------



## Rps

Marc and Don wait till you hear this guy play....and you have to wait until he plays Classical Gas blended with 25 or 6 24 by Chicago on the 12 string.

https://youtu.be/mKqxT5r3gHw


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc and Don wait till you hear this guy play....and you have to wait until he plays Classical Gas blended with 25 or 6 24 by Chicago on the 12 string.
> 
> https://youtu.be/mKqxT5r3gHw


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Yessir, he sure can play! Coming up on SAP soon, a 10-year-old who can really play guitar.

Today on SAP eating pineapple, mutterings by the PM and a "Beer Chugging" Magician in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yessir, he sure can play! Coming up on SAP soon, a 10-year-old who can really play guitar.
> 
> Today on SAP eating pineapple, mutterings by the PM and a "Beer Chugging" Magician in our video.


After I had all of my bladder/prostate problems, I asked my urologist if after all I had been through, would I be able to play the guitar. He said "certainly". I replied "great, I have never been able to play the guitar".


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee ............. or cold pineapple juice?


----------



## Rps

May take you up on the iced anything. Our humidex over the next few days is on target to hit 108f.....I guess we will become many of the walking dead mall walkers.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> May take you up on the iced anything. Our humidex over the next few days is on target to hit 108f.....I guess we will become many of the walking dead mall walkers.....


Wow!!!!!!! How about some iced BT coffee .............. and some fresh blueberry muffins? :love2:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> May take you up on the iced anything. Our humidex over the next few days is on target to hit 108f.....I guess we will become many of the walking dead mall walkers.....


I recall it being 112° F in Wallaceburg for three days in a row in 1971. We had no air conditioning either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I recall it being 112° F in Wallaceburg for three days in a row in 1971. We had no air conditioning either.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for an afternoon smile.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> May take you up on the iced anything. Our humidex over the next few days is on target to hit 108f.....I guess we will become many of the walking dead mall walkers.....



Good God!!! That's brutal, and also dangerous temperatures, maybe the city should just give everybody the days off or send them off to a cool forest if there's such a thing close by.

Even large sun shading umbrellas would be needed at the beach/waterside, along with the cool drinks and cool swimming/relaxing water.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Don I remember living in LaSalle about 10 years ago and the temps hit 51c.....it took your breath away...

I don’t think people realise who hot it can get here in Windsor-Essex or Chatham-Kent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don I remember living in LaSalle about 10 years ago and the temps hit 51c.....it took your breath away...
> 
> I don’t think people realise who hot it can get here in Windsor-Essex or Chatham-Kent.


I experienced that sort of heat and humidity in Waycross, Georgia, which is 40 miles north of the Florida border.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some cold TGIF drinks tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don I remember living in LaSalle about 10 years ago and the temps hit 51c.....it took your breath away...
> 
> I don’t think people realise who hot it can get here in Windsor-Essex or Chatham-Kent.



I sure didn't and I would have thought that there would have been a fair bit of cooling from all the mass of lake water, or at least a lot more tempering than what you don't seem to even get from it.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a 10-year-old who can crank up a guitar, one dog happy to see another and liar, liar, pants on fire.


----------



## Rps

Patrick the irony is the lakes are the biggest contributor.....that and the air stream from the south.


----------



## Rps

Don, I don’t know which surprises me more... that he that plays better than me ( actually most do) or the fact that a 10 year old has a Gibson SG


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I sure didn't and I would have thought that there would have been a fair bit of cooling from all the mass of lake water, or at least a lot more tempering than what you don't seem to even get from it.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


From my seven years of living there, I always thought of the summers in my own way.

The RH was so high that everything was like a kid with a melted caramel stuck on his hands, everything stuck to you like glue. It seemed like the moisture in the air was an invisible bank of fog parked over SW Ontario like a blanket. As the sun pumped heat through that invisible layer, it captured it like a fart under a blanket and it lingered and rose all day long.

I yearned for fall and winter and the cool it brought with it. People used to ask how I could go all winter with a light coat. I told them it was because this was early fall out west.


----------



## Rps

Don, I have to laugh at some here during winter. I’ve lived in Ottawa, Renfrew, Edmonton...worked in Winnipeg and Montreal....and people here don’t know what winter is. Now we’ve had a couple years ( together) where we hit -45c...but that’s the rest of Canada. And no matter how cold it gets here you will always see some dummy walking outside with shorts on.....no kidding.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, I have to laugh at some here during winter. I’ve lived in Ottawa, Renfrew, Edmonton...worked in Winnipeg and Montreal....and people here don’t know what winter is. Now we’ve had a couple years ( together) where we hit -45c...but that’s the rest of Canada. And no matter how cold it gets here you will always see some dummy walking outside with shorts on.....no kidding.


I wear shorts until just before Remembrance Day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I wear shorts until just before Remembrance Day.


Depending on the particular October, I can sometimes make it to Halloween in shorts.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick the irony is the lakes are the biggest contributor.....that and the air stream from the south.



Well, trash yet another set of erroneous facts that the teachers shoved down my throat years ago I guess.

Interesting how all of their theories and diagrams of water masses would have such a cooling and moderating effect on the air temperature and nearby areas.

I wonder if they have actually changed some of their teaching of fairy tale facts and methods.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Well, trash yet another set of erroneous facts that the teachers shoved down my throat years ago I guess.
> 
> Interesting how all of their theories and diagrams of water masses would have such a cooling and moderating effect on the air temperature and nearby areas.
> 
> I wonder if they have actually changed some of their teaching of fairy tale facts and methods.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well I think if you live near the ocean that is true. But all I know is that it’s 108F in Windsor today and I just saw two trees fighting over a dog.

There is a good chance we will get a thunderstorm which might drop the humidity...hoping so.


----------



## pm-r

> Well I think if you live near the ocean that is true. But all I know is that it’s 108F in Windsor today and _*I just saw two trees fighting over a dog*_.



Were they "_*Dogwood Trees*_" perhaps???

That possible thunderstorm sounds like it could be nice and refreshing. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Depending on the particular October, I can sometimes make it to Halloween in shorts.


Wow!!! Deborah speaks of her going Trick or Treating in Edmonton in a snow suit and boots due to the snow. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, trash yet another set of erroneous facts that the teachers shoved down my throat years ago I guess.
> 
> Interesting how all of their theories and diagrams of water masses would have such a cooling and moderating effect on the air temperature and nearby areas.
> 
> I wonder if they have actually changed some of their teaching of fairy tale facts and methods.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


"i before e, except after c" ................. and science will prove that to be a "fact".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I think if you live near the ocean that is true. But all I know is that it’s 108F in Windsor today and I just saw two trees fighting over a dog.
> 
> There is a good chance we will get a thunderstorm which might drop the humidity...hoping so.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Were they "_*Dogwood Trees*_" perhaps???
> 
> That possible thunderstorm sounds like it could be nice and refreshing.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!! Deborah speaks of her going Trick or Treating in Edmonton in a snow suit and boots due to the snow. :clap:


I remember standing on the corner of Jasper and 101st in late August and there was snow on the ground!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don, I don’t know which surprises me more... that he that plays better than me ( actually most do) or the fact that a 10 year old has a Gibson SG



Obviously a non-player here, but what makes a _*Gibson SG*_ unique or maybe even special other than the *Gibson name* as the *SG model* seems to start about the $1,100.00usd range and with various other models getting up into the $$,500,00 range:
https://www.gibson.com/Guitars/SG
https://www.gibson.com/Guitar/USANZ2634/SG-Standard-2019

Just curious really...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Patrick, there are Gibson’s and then there are Gibson’s. The modern ones would, like Fender and others, be made elsewhere ( Mexico, China..etc..). That one has old style pickups...probably circa 1960s. Those would be around $5,000, to $6,000 U.S. So I ask myself, would I give my 10 year old son or grandson my SG worth around $6,000 to $8,000 Canadian.......I don’t think so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I remember standing on the corner of Jasper and 101st in late August and there was snow on the ground!


----------



## pm-r

> Those would be around $5,000, to $6,000 U.S. So I ask myself, would I give my 10 year old son or grandson my SG worth around $6,000 to $8,000 Canadian.......I don’t think so.


Well, I guess I might wonder as well, but maybe it's like some of the BC lower mainland twenty year olds that get into trouble driving like idiots in their $80,000+ - $200,000± cars that could only have come from Mummy and Daddy and their money excess.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some cool/cold drinks tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a comment from Willie Nelson, an old Roman bridge and a beautiful moth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Cold drinks of any sort are the name of the game today ............... on the house. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

> Patrick, there are Gibson’s and then there are Gibson’s. The modern ones would, like Fender and others, be made elsewhere ( Mexico, China..etc..). That one has old style pickups...probably circa 1960s. Those would be around $5,000, to $6,000 U.S. So I ask myself, would I give my 10 year old son or grandson my SG worth around $6,000 to $8,000 Canadian.......I don’t think so.



@RP, remind me to ask you for help and to go shopping with me in case I ever go looking for a good guitar to purchase... 



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a comment from Willie Nelson, an old Roman bridge and a beautiful moth.



Hmmm... am I the only one missing the pre-Sunday SAP Whatsit? hint??? 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... am I the only one missing the pre-Sunday SAP Whatsit? hint???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Dang!

Will get it up soon as I get home. Sorry


----------



## SINC

Here ya go Patrick!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here ya go Patrick!


Haven't a clue. Looks like something you might turn to steer a boat.


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... am I the only one missing the pre-Sunday SAP Whatsit? hint???
> - Patrick
> ======





SINC said:


> Here ya go Patrick!




Well Don, I think you may have stumped me with your Sunday Whatsit? preview today and I think it might be quite a unique antique tool.

But I'm going to take a stab and suggest that I think it's an old cast iron rounding tool or plane and I'm guessing that it would have been used when making old carriage hubs, spokes and/or axles type of things.

As Marc would say... we shall see... 

PS: Do you or your friend keep all these Whatsits in your or his garage ManCave??? 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. This heat has exhausted me. See you all for some cold drinks tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Haven't a clue. Looks like something you might turn to steer a boat.



That could be the case only if you were a stupid marine architect getting paid huge big bucks to fix the old steering problem on the Bluenose II that the other overpaid stupid marine architects created in the first place. :greedy: :greedy:


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Well Don, I think you may have stumped me with your Sunday Whatsit? preview today and I think it might be quite a unique antique tool.
> 
> But I'm going to take a stab and suggest that I think it's an old cast iron rounding tool or plane and I'm guessing that it would have been used when making old carriage hubs, spokes and/or axles type of things.
> 
> As Marc would say... we shall see...
> 
> PS: Do you or your friend keep all these Whatsits in your or his garage ManCave???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


It is indeed a rotary plane, way to go! :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Pacman raindrop, an interesting woodturning video and Got an older iPhone? Feeling Nostalgic?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That could be the case only if you were a stupid marine architect getting paid huge big bucks to fix the old steering problem on the Bluenose II that the other overpaid stupid marine architects created in the first place. :greedy: :greedy:
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Interesting iPhone attachment.

Care for a cold drink this morning? Too warm for coffee.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, just got up after a very long 😴 so I must have needed it. Coffee will be fine, thanks.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It is indeed a rotary plane, way to go! :clap:



Wow!! That was a bit of a wild semi-educated guess on my part I must admit, nor was I even sure of its actual name.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, just got up after a very long 😴 so I must have needed it. Coffee will be fine, thanks.


Coffee coming right up, Don. A beer for me, however. Too hot for coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. This heat and humidity has knocked the stuffing out of me. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of two cats fighting. That is a downside of having all the windows open. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to the sound of two cats fighting. That is a downside of having all the windows open. Such is Life.


Morning Marc, that is a sound we are all too familiar with as it happens here a few times a month in spring, summer and fall, not so much in winter.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a laughing bird in our video, a very good question and a Gang Of 100 Feral Chickens Terrorizing Town.


----------



## Rps

Finally!, we get a break from the heat....will be 23c today and tomorrow until it hits the 30s on the weekend. 

Not sure if you have this were you live but it was free A&W root beer day on Saturday here. It was too busy to get to so I have coupons good to the 31st. In my youth there were only two hamburger chains worth going to A&W and Harvey’s. While the Dub has kept pretty close to my memories, I find that Harvey’s is a fraction of the size they used to be. Also., A&W no longer has their Whistle Dogs here.....my wife loved those.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to the sound of two cats fighting. That is a downside of having all the windows open. Such is Life.


I know that feeling, we had a group of cats in a battle last night....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I know that feeling, we had a group of cats in a battle last night....
> 
> View attachment 90390


Cool, man ......... very cool.


----------



## Rps

Don, an SAP joke maybe...

“Bad day at the course,” a man tells his wife. “Fred had a heart attack on the third hole.”
“That’s terrible!” she says.
“You’re telling me,” the husband replies. “All day long, it was hit the ball, drag Fred.”


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP maybe the best video of a Michael Jackson dance ever, how to be remembered when you die and The Creepy History Of Disney’s Perfect Town.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP maybe the best video of a Michael Jackson dance ever, how to be remembered when you die and The Creepy History Of Disney’s Perfect Town.


Don, that reminds me, you still have an unpaid tab at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Rps

Some interesting things...SAP maybe...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Rp. How is Life treating you these days? Dalton, GA bound anytime soon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. An early doctor's appointment has me up and about early .................. as do our dogs. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some freshly brewed OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, is your appointment in town or Halifax?

Today on SAP a little remember when with Foghorn Leghorn in our video, that aging app result and At Work, Expertise Is Falling Out Of Favor.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Rp. How is Life treating you these days? Dalton, GA bound anytime soon?


Not sure Marc, we still have some issue to attend to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure Marc, we still have some issue to attend to.


Well, a pre-bon voyage then to you and your wife. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again. Gave the cardio tech people a scare when they hooked up the diodes for an EKG .............. turned on the machine .......... and it showed a flat line .............. no heart function. It emitted a strange noise that had people running in to the area. Someone asked "Is he dead"?", to which I replied "I hope not, my wife is going to take me out for Greek food for lunch." No one seemed to laugh but me. Still, once they got a new machine and found out that I was indeed alive, I was sent home. Opa.


----------



## Dr.G.

All aces today, as I found out that I was still alive and I reached posting #111,111. Drinks are on me today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> All aces today, as I found out that I was still alive and I reached posting #111,111. Drinks are on me today.




Congratulations Marc.

That looks like a very full hand of aces but maybe someone salted the deck!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> No one seemed to laugh but me. Still, once they got a new machine and found out that I was indeed alive, I was sent home. Opa.



That's sort of funny Marc, but they don't seem to find much humor in such situations and I guess it could have been rather serious.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> congratulations marc.
> 
> That looks like a very full hand of aces but maybe someone salted the deck!!! :d
> 
> 
> 
> - patrick
> ======


:d :d :d


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's sort of funny Marc, but they don't seem to find much humor in such situations and I guess it could have been rather serious.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True, but I was talking to the tech person at the time and sitting up. Still, I should have seen it from their perspective and realized that they are trained not to take this sort of signal lightly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah sent me these ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP for Marc and Rp a kid with a wicked curveball in our daily gif, a violinist with a very special talent in our video and where Trump came from.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP for Marc and Rp a kid with a wicked curveball in our daily gif, a violinist with a very special talent in our video and where Trump came from.


Wow!!!  The Jays should sign him up NOW.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF drinks and treats. Tomorrow marks my first day in Canada as a newly minted Landed Immigrant. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF drinks and treats. Tomorrow marks my first day in Canada as a newly minted Landed Immigrant. Paix, mes amis.


A wise choice mon ami, how many years ago was it?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Doc Watson rips it up in our video, a bike racer with a difference and a puppy!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. SAP maybe Don?


----------



## SINC

LOL! Sure thing Rp, thanks.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ... Tomorrow marks _*my first day in Canada as a newly minted Landed Immigrant*_. Paix, mes amis.



OK and welcome, so what status have you been holding since you arrived some years ago, and how many years is that now???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A wise choice mon ami, how many years ago was it?


42 years ago ................ more than half my life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. SAP maybe Don?
> 
> View attachment 90416


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK and welcome, so what status have you been holding since you arrived some years ago, and how many years is that now???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I became a Canadian citizen more than 20 years ago. Took the regular citizenship test, which was much harder than it is today, and aced it.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sign reads "Stay on the trail because there are moose in the bush" .................. guess the moose can read.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Yellow Stripey Things, Lions Circle Trapped Baby Elephant and The Most Boring Tourist Trap In Every U.S. State.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP Yellow Stripey Things, Lions Circle Trapped Baby Elephant and The Most Boring Tourist Trap In Every U.S. State.


Morning, Don. That was quite the baby elephant rescue. :lmao::lmao:

I have not been to Columbus, GA, but I have heard of the lunchbox museum located there. 

Of course, I have been to "The Rink at Rockefeller Center" many times, just not to skate there.

Are fall colors starting in your area already??


----------



## Rps

Don, something along the stripey thing line


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP Yellow Stripey Things, Lions Circle Trapped Baby Elephant and The Most Boring Tourist Trap In Every U.S. State.



I'll get to today's SAP in a little while and maybe we'll get treated to a _*Sunday Whatizit? hint*_ a bit later...


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the reminder Patrick, here ya go, but I think just about everyone will guess this one right!


----------



## Rps

Maybe I could use the Whatzit here...


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Thanks for the reminder Patrick, here ya go, but I think just about everyone will guess this one right!



Thanks Don,

That sure looks like a nice handy compact _*3in1 Smoking Pipe Cleaner Tool*_ to me.

And it looks like it might be made of some stainless steel as well instead of the old ones made of brass that turned green after using them. 

I sort of miss my old pipes and the lovely smell of some good pipe tobaccos.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Thanks Don,
> 
> That sure looks like a nice handy compact _*3in1 Smoking Pipe Cleaner Tool*_ to me.
> 
> And it looks like it might be made of some stainless steel as well instead of the old ones made of brass that turned green after using them.
> 
> I sort of miss my old pipes and the lovely smell of some good pipe tobaccos.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yep, I too miss the smell of my pipe tobacco. Gave it up in late 80s. And yer right of course as I expect most will be on Whatzit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe I could use the Whatzit here...
> 
> View attachment 90424


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Thanks Don,
> 
> That sure looks like a nice handy compact _*3in1 Smoking Pipe Cleaner Tool*_ to me.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I was never that fancy. Just used a thin blade folding knife.

I still have a bunch of pipe tobacco tins that I find valuable for storing small parts.


----------



## pm-r

> I still have a bunch of pipe tobacco tins that I find valuable for storing small parts.



They were great for that sort of thing, just like the baby food jars, especially if they had the quick-twist off lids. And a lot of those are becoming collectors items these days and fetch a pretty good price.

Unfortunately, the nice quick Twist Off lids are seldom used these days and they have all being replaced by the stupid child-proof lids and caps that only children can open.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all today on SAP Rp's shoe thing, radio-controlled car at the dog park and a terrific moonwalk in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A lazy start to Sunday, so the coffee is just now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

So, I guess all things are relative.... SAP maybe....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So, I guess all things are relative.... SAP maybe....
> 
> View attachment 90426


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Our weeding and watering most of the afternoon. Coffee can wait .................. I need a cold beer.


----------



## SINC

Me too. Been scrubbing black marks off the motor home.


----------



## 18m2

Washed and waxed my wife's car. 

Sure looks good.

It's beer-o-clock


----------



## pm-r

And I haven't done anything really constructive all day, but it's definitely _*Wine Time*_ now.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Glad we are all of the same minds about now, CHEERS!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad we are all of the same minds about now, CHEERS!


Well, I'm buying. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

A new instrument for RP perhaps...???

Then dig the garden when finished...

_Man Performing Guitar With Two Strings_
https://hayhogi.vn/60e3d16e3a904abe/man-performing-guitar-with-two-strings



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP talking to a cow, not all moving pics are gifs and Parcel Delivery Difference.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> A new instrument for RP perhaps...???
> 
> Then dig the garden when finished...
> 
> _Man Performing Guitar With Two Strings_
> https://hayhogi.vn/60e3d16e3a904abe/man-performing-guitar-with-two-strings
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Now that’s impressive! Beats me in spades........


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> A new instrument for RP perhaps...???
> 
> Then dig the garden when finished...
> 
> _Man Performing Guitar With Two Strings_
> https://hayhogi.vn/60e3d16e3a904abe/man-performing-guitar-with-two-strings
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I have run this video on SAP before, but to be clear, that is not a two-string guitar. If you look real close there is a third fine string on the bottom. Most would not even notice, but as a big fan of three string, I recognized that clip right away. Never trust what is written when the person grabs a video he thinks is a two-string. 

The original video bills it as a three-string guitar and it copies the style of Seasick Steve, master of the three-string guitar.

Here is the original video showing it correctly as a three-string.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






And here is Seasick rockin' it out with his three-string.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Rps

Never noticed the third string.....I guess I needed another coffee. If it’s a three stringed shovel I would think it is more of a dulcimer. I’ve never played one but they do seem interesting. Either way it was quite a good bit of playing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Never noticed the third string.....I guess I needed another coffee. If it’s a three stringed shovel I would think it is more of a dulcimer. I’ve never played one but they do seem interesting. Either way it was quite a good bit of playing.


I always wanted to learn to play the dulcimer. An old girlfriend from my university days tried to teach me to play ............. she gave up when she felt I had no sense of rhythm, no ear for music, no musical talent whatsoever. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

> Here is the original video showing it correctly as a three-string.


I wondered why the version I posted seemed to have a third tuning tensioner on the handle as I couldn't see any thin third string.

And yes I guess you did cover it in SAP sometime ago now that you mention it. But it's still fairly well played I'd say, especially if you like that type of music, but not really my favorite.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I always wanted to learn to play the dulcimer. An old girlfriend from my university days tried to teach me to play ............. she gave up when she felt I had no sense of rhythm, no ear for music, no musical talent whatsoever. Such is Life.


So........there’s always RAP


----------



## pm-r

Here's a thought, just in case Marc was thinking of changing any parts of his fence...




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So........there’s always RAP


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Here's a thought, just in case Marc was thinking of changing any parts of his fence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing .................... and beer is in the fridge for the hot afternoon. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a gorgeous white peacock, The Boss in our video and a not so funny meme.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a gorgeous white peacock, The Boss in our video and a not so funny meme.


Great clip of the Boss.......he can take a two chord song and turn it into a concerto.


----------



## Rps

Don something for SAP maybe...... and yes they are playing ukes.

https://youtu.be/0-iXkZsCpHs


----------



## Rps

The search continues....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The search continues....
> 
> View attachment 90432


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a gorgeous white peacock, The Boss in our video and a not so funny meme.



That was certainly a dramatic showing by the white peacock and I was a bit surprised to see a photo of the sunken garden at The Butchart Gardens where I worked as equipment Manager and for fourty years...


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That was certainly a dramatic showing by the white peacock and I was a bit surprised to see a photo of the sunken garden at The Butchart Gardens where I worked as equipment Manager and for fourty years...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Gotta admit that I thought that might get your attention!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Gotta admit that I thought that might get your attention!



And that you certainly did Sir!!!

Just as a point of Interest, the Butcharts used to have peacocks roaming in their Gardens quite a few years and before I started working there, but apparently they had to go into retirement as they would make so much noise it was very disturbing and they also attacked some of the visitors that were starting to visit the gardens in those early years. But I don't think they had any white ones.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Loved wandering around The Butchart Gardens and taking pictures of all the flowers. This was in pre-digital days, but I still have the pictures and slides.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Loved wandering around The Butchart Gardens and taking pictures of all the flowers. This was in pre-digital days, but I still have the pictures and slides.



You might be interested to know that George Eastman, who founded the Eastman Kodak Company was a guest of and visiting Mr. Butchart due to their keen interest in photography but asked Mr Butchart if he may be excused from his visit after receiving a telegram that his compant in the eastern US had stated that they had just discovered a method of developing color film.

Old RP Butchart was one of the first people in Canada to receive some of the color film and a camera to use it with that was sent to him from George Eastman and his Kodak company.

During my early years at Butchart Gardens, the gift store there was one of the NA places that sold more film (nearly all Kodak) than nearly any other place during the tourist season.

I guess the digital photo era certainly changed that rather drastically!!! I don't know if the gift store there even sells actual film anymore, but I think it does. One of those few remaining places that does.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a grumpy old men special, a fantastic car of the future in our video and an eagle makes a special delivery.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You might be interested to know that George Eastman, who founded the Eastman Kodak Company was a guest of and visiting Mr. Butchart due to their keen interest in photography but asked Mr Butchart if he may be excused from his visit after receiving a telegram that his compant in the eastern US had stated that they had just discovered a method of developing color film.
> 
> Old RP Butchart was one of the first people in Canada to receive some of the color film and a camera to use it with that was sent to him from George Eastman and his Kodak company.
> 
> During my early years at Butchart Gardens, the gift store there was one of the NA places that sold more film (nearly all Kodak) than nearly any other place during the tourist season.
> 
> I guess the digital photo era certainly changed that rather drastically!!! I don't know if the gift store there even sells actual film anymore, but I think it does. One of those few remaining places that does.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Went to university outside of Rochester, NY, the home of Kodak. The Eastman Museum was an interesting view of the history of modern photography.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a grumpy old men special, a fantastic car of the future in our video and an eagle makes a special delivery.


Don, there has to be an easier way to keep people off of the lawn.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, there has to be an easier way to keep people off of the lawn.


There is only one I object to on our lawn. Dog poo.

Been working on prepping the motor home for a 2,000 km run to Windthorst and back for a family get-together with Ann's sisters and brother. Always a good time.

Lots of work as I washed the floor, took the black marks off about half the outside so far, with more to do but my arm is worn out from up and down the ladder too many times to count. Cleaned all the windows and windshield both inside and out. Dumped and cleaned the holding tanks, freshened the freshwater tank and refilled it, filled the gas and propane tanks.

Re tested all electrical system since installing a brand new 12v converter and all working well now. Changed the oil (synthetic) and filter and repaired the left front signal light which would not work after installing a new bulb. My circuit tester led me to a faulty bulb holder, but I was able to adjust it to get it to work properly. Pumped two of the six tires of that were a bit low so all are now 80 psi. Loaded the BBQ and spare hose, put in 30 bottles of drinking water in bottles and two four-liter jugs to make coffee. Since one mixes so many different types of water on a trip, we like to use it only for cooking and showers and keep bottles for drinking.

Then, of course, I loaded 15 cans of Bud Lite for Ann's sister who is the host and a 24 of Old Milwaukee for us. Did I mention a couple of bottles of wine?

Today I shall load my clothes into the closets and drawers and that should pretty much finish, leaving only my meds and my computer stuff to load before we depart about 9:00 tomorrow morning for a six hour run to Langham, SK. where we will overnight and make the following five hour run to Windthorst on Friday.

Most people have no idea just how much work is involved to be prepared for a trip in a motor home, although those who have owned one, (or a boat) can likely relate. There is much to do and always some little niggly thing to fix


----------



## pm-r

> freshened the freshwater tank and refilled it, ...
> ... put in 30 bottles of drinking water in bottles and two four-liter jugs to make coffee. Since one mixes so many different types of water on a trip, we like to use it only for cooking and showers and keep bottles for drinking.



Good idea, but it only works if and when one has the spare storage room to hold it all.

When we were boating, I always used a large filter when filling the fresh water holding tank which was as good as any filtered bottled water.

I learnt my lesson when we filled up one day before I had the filter from a place that had good freshwater, but they had used a red rubber hose that had also been left out in the sun where it contaminated the whole fresh water tank. That was the last time that ever happened and what a horrible tasting batch of water that was!!!

It sounds like you are very conscientious as to how you check out your RV, which is a heck of a lot more than most do.

Have a great trip, and I'm sure you will update us with your journey. At least I hope so.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Yeah some call me too fussy, but I am always prepared. Carry a full toolbox and socket and wrench set. Lubricants, tapes and oil. Washer fluid, jacks, glues and tarps. Spare batteries of every kind, extra mimi propane tanks etc.

I too filter the water both at the tap to connect to the white water hose and also at the filler spout on the other end of the hose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Don. Give my regards to SK ............................ or Broadway in any town you go through. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> Yeah some call me too fussy,



Never!!! One doesn't get much respect or credit being a statistic!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Yesterday evening we went to the Mill Bay Marina to go on an evening kayak paddle. The conditions were ideal, little wind, flat water and some overcast. We were joined by 2 couples from Oregon and of course, our guide.

We had kayaked in BC coastal waters, Norway, Australia and Costa Rica but not here in the Saanich Inlet. It has been on our bucket list but with all the jobs needing our attention it took us 2 years to make the step.

When the guide was assigning kayaks he gave me one he classified as "lively". OK, I thought, better than a dead one. Turned out "lively" meant tippy. He gave me some instructions and a demonstration on how to execute quick turns by tipping the kayak on its edge and then paddling on the opposite side. It worked. Once I got used to the kayak I found it to be very maneuverable and fun to paddle.

Here is a photo of our group ... just to prove it really happened.


----------



## pm-r

> When the guide was assigning kayaks he gave me one he classified as "lively".


That sounds like the same design of the one by wife used last year when she went kayaking at the mouth of Tod Inlet, right in front of where we used to live at the head of Butchart Cove.

Unfortunately when she took her iPhone 6 out of its waterproof bag to take a picture of our old house, a sharp set of waves hit the side of her kayak that sent her and the iPhone into the water. She swims well, iPhones don't!!!

Luckily her prescription glasses got caught up in part of the kayak and didn't go to the bottom of Tod Inlet to join her iPhone.

All in all, quite an expensive trip even if the weather had been nice and the water was calm.

Anyway, glad to hear you enjoyed your kayaking trip.

I won't ask if the camera was in a waterproof bag with the lanyard or float attached....



- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> I won't ask if the camera was in a waterproof bag with the lanyard or float attached....
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


We both have the ugliest pink waterproof envelopes for our phones with a tether and float buoy. It's possible to use the phone and take photos from within the envelope.

Your wife's experience sounds like my nightware. 

Hope for the best but prepare for the worst.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an accidental gunshot in our video, a cute orange gif, and an old Buick lights up again.

Got to finish composing tomorrow's issue now so I can get back to sleep. I will need it to pilot my rig 500 km today to our campsite in Langham, SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good trip, Don. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang. Personally, I am working and it is too hot here in Lunenburg to go outside. Still, later I shall be serving beer to one and all who would like one.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A quiet day here in The Shang. Personally, I am working and it is too hot here in Lunenburg to go outside. Still, later I shall be serving beer to one and all who would like one.


It seems as though you are going to be a lot harder than we are here, so if I was there I would definitely take you up on your offer of that nice cool beer thanks.

Posted 14 minutes ago


> Temperatures reaching 29 degrees Celsius combined with overnight lows near 16 degrees Celsius are expected for the next 2 days.


https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=81674c4794a2888f&hl=en&gl=CA&source=wweather

Posted here rather than the weather thread due to the mention of the beer, and the word _*work*_ was actually mentioned as well.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

32° here in Langham SK with RH at 93. Cookin!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems as though you are going to be a lot harder than we are here, so if I was there I would definitely take you up on your offer of that nice cool beer thanks.
> 
> Posted 14 minutes ago
> 
> https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=81674c4794a2888f&hl=en&gl=CA&source=wweather
> 
> Posted here rather than the weather thread due to the mention of the beer, and the word _*work*_ was actually mentioned as well.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Coming right up, Patrick. Still 21C with not a bit of wind or ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 32° here in Langham SK with RH at 93. Cookin!


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for something cold on TGIF. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Howie Mandel recognizes a contestant, Kim Jong Un waves and a button I would wear from Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Free cold drinks for one and all since the heat seems nation wide. Enjoy.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,

Maybe some SAP material.
https://www.wbur.org/hereandnow/2019/07/31/utah-school-diabetes-lawsuit

My God I remember more than 50 years ago in Grade 6 a Spanish gal named Trudy giving herself insulin shots and occasionally having to nibble at a bowl of fruit cocktail when she felt herself going hypo. If this was not a big deal back then why this sort of moronicy today?


----------



## 18m2

Given the litigious environment that exists in the US today I suspect the school board in Jordan Utah is concerned enough to develop a protocol that requires injections to be supplied by a licensed pharmacy and retained by a school nurse or trained teacher. Not all parents are capable and able to supply their child with the correct dosage and not all children are capable of injecting themselves with the correct amount of insulin.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Free cold drinks for one and all since the heat seems nation wide. Enjoy.



Thanks for the offer Marc and very much appreciated even though we will probablyonly get into the low 20s at the uppermost today.

Actually quite nice and a fairly strong cool breeze here, but sunny and a nice fresh smell from a good downpour of rain during the night.

Luckily my wife heard it and got the patio chair cushions put away at 1 a.m. Saves that horrible soggy bum when sitting outside!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

18m2 said:


> Given the litigious environment that exists in the US today I suspect the school board in Jordan Utah is concerned enough to develop a protocol that requires injections to be supplied by a licensed pharmacy and retained by a school nurse or trained teacher. Not all parents are capable and able to supply their child with the correct dosage and not all children are capable of injecting themselves with the correct amount of insulin.


As long as the parents insist and sign off the school would probably win any law suit. OTOH this would be an almost surefire loser:


> In the past, Watkins says she asked the school nurse to help her son inject the insulin. She asked the nurse to send her photos of the syringes before she injected him, and once, Watkins caught a terrible mistake.
> 
> “I texted her to send a one unit picture and she sent a 10 unit syringe drawn up,” Watkins says. “I mean, that's completely life threatening.”


There is a simple solution here. Let the kid do his own injections under the eye of the nurse. If the nurse is absent, the kid is allowed to do it on his own.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the offer Marc and very much appreciated even though we will probablyonly get into the low 20s at the uppermost today.
> 
> Actually quite nice and a fairly strong cool breeze here, but sunny and a nice fresh smell from a good downpour of rain during the night.
> 
> Luckily my wife heard it and got the patio chair cushions put away at 1 a.m. Saves that horrible soggy bum when sitting outside!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


At night we get down to about 20C with a light breeze. At least it makes for a comfortable sleep. Still, right now it is very sunny 29C with a 32C humidex reading. Feels like I am back in Athens, Georgia. Such is Life.

Enjoy a cold drink on me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> As long as the parents insist and sign off the school would probably win any law suit. OTOH this would be an almost surefire loser:



It seems like once again there are well-intended rules and laws made or already in place that cannot be enforced due to lack of resources or normal responsibilities.

But it seems like there's not even a place for _*common sense*_ in so many places these days.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP after a perplexing issue with Safari that took me an hour to solve, but I don't know yet what I did to solve it, a cheeky cat, the funniest guy with no voice you've ever heard in our two vids today and telling mom WTF means.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Where exactly is Windthorst, SK? I have only been to Regina, SK.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Where exactly is Windthorst, SK? I have only been to Regina, SK.


Approx 145 km east and slightly south of Regina. Due south of Grenfell SK which is on the trans Canada highway.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Approx 145 km east and slightly south of Regina. Due south of Grenfell SK which is on the trans Canada highway.


Merci, mon ami. Have a good trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a nice day trip to the Wolfville Farmer's Market today. Now, it is home once again ................. and enjoying a lemonade with some lime. Anyone care to join me? Had this one in Wolfville and I still want another one.


----------



## Dr.G.

See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Just noticed my Join Date for here in ehMacLand, which is Aug 4th, 2001. So, everything is on the house today at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, today's SAP Whatzit pic was easy ............. they are marigolds.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sorry about no Whatzit preview but I am working with very dodgy cell phone service here and with all the thunderstorms we had yesterday, I finally gave up trying. Today's real whatzit/ may prove difficult for most.

Today on SAP a video of an unusual instrument playing the Sounds of Silence, a magic sword and careful how you use abbreviations.


----------



## Rps

Now this stuff is cool

https://www.facebook.com/146505212039213/posts/6507866442569693?s=1470818634&v=e&sfns=mo


----------



## pm-r

> Morning Marc, sorry about no Whatzit preview but I am working with very dodgy cell phone service here and with all the thunderstorms we had yesterday, I finally gave up trying. _*Today's real whatzit/ may prove difficult for most.*_



I'll email you my guess as to what todays Whatzit is and I'm quite sure I got it correct, even if it is quite a bit more elaborate than the models I have been exposed to.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick...not sure what the Whatzit is.....looks like some sort of valve....boat head maybe?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Just noticed my Join Date for here in ehMacLand, which is Aug 4th, 2001. So, everything is on the house today at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.



Thanks for all the treats today Marc, and looking at that "_*in the beginning date*_", you must have been one of the first ejmac.ca members or very close to it.

I think I was first a member first in 2006, then I got lost and removed during one of the mayor's updates somehow and then rejoined in 2009.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Just noticed my Join Date for here in ehMacLand, _*which is Aug 4th, 2001. *_ So, everything is on the house today at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.




Yup!!! Definitely one of the first ehmac.ca members according to the specs:
The domain ehmac.ca is registered.
Creation date	2001-07-05 T20:56:30Z [ _*JULY 05, 2001 *_]
https://cira.ca/ca-domains/whois

Congratulations Marc...!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick...not sure what the Whatzit is.....looks like some sort of valve....boat head maybe?



I wanted to give at least the morning for members to guess before posting my thoughts...


But I think, think _*Pig*_... as sometimes used with conduit and pipes...

But this example is a bit more elaborate than those I have been exposed to. They weren't much more than a preformed foam oblong plug with a metal eye that one could tie a pull string onto.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for all the treats today Marc, and looking at that "_*in the beginning date*_", you must have been one of the first ejmac.ca members or very close to it.
> 
> I think I was first a member first in 2006, then I got lost and removed during one of the mayor's updates somehow and then rejoined in 2009.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





pm-r said:


> Yup!!! Definitely one of the first ehmac.ca members according to the specs:
> The domain ehmac.ca is registered.
> Creation date	2001-07-05 T20:56:30Z [ _*JULY 05, 2001 *_]
> https://cira.ca/ca-domains/whois
> 
> Congratulations Marc...!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

In my stat section it says this --

Join Date: Aug 4th, 2001
Referrals: 1

What exactly is a "referral"?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> In my stat section it says this --
> 
> Join Date: Aug 4th, 2001
> Referrals: 1
> 
> What exactly is a "referral"?



Normally, a "referral" would be when you are offered an opportunity to suggest somene who might be interested in joining the form and you provide their e-mail address or contact information, And if and when they decide to join, you would be given the credit of that referral.

Sometimes there may even have been some sort of bonus involved, but the practice seems to have disappeared a number of years ago.

Yours may have originated in the early days when ehMac was first getting established and looking for new additional members.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Normally, a "referral" would be when you are offered an opportunity to suggest somene who might be interested in joining the form and you provide their e-mail address or contact information, And if and when they decide to join, you would be given the credit of that referral.
> 
> Sometimes there may even have been some sort of bonus involved, but the practice seems to have disappeared a number of years ago.
> 
> Yours may have originated in the early days when ehMac was first getting established and looking for new additional members.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks for the info, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Yup!!! Definitely one of the first ehmac.ca members according to the specs:
> The domain ehmac.ca is registered.
> Creation date	2001-07-05 T20:56:30Z [ _*JULY 05, 2001 *_]
> https://cira.ca/ca-domains/whois
> 
> Congratulations Marc...!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hmmm, I guess then I joined before ehMac existed on February 16, 2001. Wonder how I did that?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a pet crow who thinks he is a dog in our video, a puppy finds his tail and no wonder Facebook keeps changing that profile page picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, I guess then I joined before ehMac existed on February 16, 2001. Wonder how I did that?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hmmm, I guess then I joined before ehMac existed on February 16, 2001. Wonder how I did that?




A man ahead of his time as usual!!! ;-)

I guess the registration place goofed up.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an old tune by Willie Nelson, a cat in the purse and bacon is the right thing.

Now back to sleep for me so we can make the 500 km trek back to Langham, SK as we head home after a great weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an old tune by Willie Nelson, a cat in the purse and bacon is the right thing.
> 
> Now back to sleep for me so we can make the 500 km trek back to Langham, SK as we head home after a great weekend.


Drive safely, Don. Bon voyage.


----------



## SINC

Arrived Langham safe and sound after a very windy drive today. Stopped three times for a stretch, a BR break and once more for a codfish sandwich at an A & W. I love those things and today chose the single piece wrap with cod and tartar sauce and coleslaw while Ann had the two-piece burger. Yummers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Arrived Langham safe and sound after a very windy drive today. Stopped three times for a stretch, a BR break and once more for a codfish sandwich at an A & W. I love those things and today chose the single piece wrap with cod and tartar sauce and coleslaw while Ann had the two-piece burger. Yummers!


Next time, come east for some fresh cod, halibut, salmon, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee .............. or some cold drinks. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP pick your burger, things you should delete on your iPhone and The Birds Are Mobilizing Against Us.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is one cute puppy pic, Don. As for Beyond Beef Burgers, I had one and while it was OK I still prefer regular hamburgers.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc, I have to agree when it comes to burgers. Beyond Meat maybe okay but I don’t think it can touch a real beef burger.


----------



## 18m2

Keep it real.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc, I have to agree when it comes to burgers. Beyond Meat maybe okay but I don’t think it can touch a real beef burger.





18m2 said:


> Keep it real.


Agreed. :clap:


----------



## SINC

18m2 said:


> Keep it real.


Yep, I will!


----------



## SINC

Back home after just under 2,000 km. No issues except for a bit of a sore back. Beer time!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back home after just under 2,000 km. No issues except for a bit of a sore back. Beer time!


Welcome back. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZzEzDkeHzI[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at SRV like you have never seen him before, a hummingbird changes colours and a Quick Quip you won't want to miss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Glad you are back home. Care for some coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

A German Shepherd, a Labrador and a dachshund all died and are standing in front of God.

God asks all three of them what they believe in.

The German Shepherd replies: "I believe in discipline, training, and loyalty to my owner."

"Good," says God, "take a seat on my left side."

"Labrador, what do you believe in?" Asks God. The Labrador answers: "I believe in fun, play, and loving my owner."

"Ah," God said, "You can come sit at my right side."

Then he looks at the dachshund: "And how about you?" The dachshund hops up on the throne, curls up in a little ball and says, "I believe you're in my seat!"


----------



## SINC

Sure thing Marc, just got up from a long sleep. Happens every 1,000 km behind the wheel.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, just got up from a long sleep. Happens every 1,000 km behind the wheel.



I sure hope you sure as hell weren't still driving around and behind the wheel when you got up... 

Was that in one day's driving...??? That's a long day to be driving...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure thing Marc, just got up from a long sleep. Happens every 1,000 km behind the wheel.


:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night. Watching the Yankees take apart the Jays. Still, I don't watch much baseball on TV these days, so this is a bit of a break from grading.


----------



## SINC

Watched TO Jays losing a couple days back 6-5, but was an entertaining game when stuck with not so much to watch in rural SK.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Watched TO Jays losing a couple days back 6-5, but was an entertaining game when stuck with not so much to watch in rural SK.



It seems, at least according to the Weather Network, that some of the weather and clouds formations etc. in Saskatchewan have been very entertaining for some to watch lately.

That might even be more entertaining than some baseball games I've had to watch, but I will admit that the local youth baseball teams we have in our local parks we're quite interesting when they were running. And even one of their local hamburgers at their concessions made a nice summer evening meal and helps support the teams.

But they've been over for quite some time now.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

These days, I like to watch the highlights from baseball games. I don't have the patience to watch a whole game anymore. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of the man who rode thunder, a sleeping dog and procrastination has its benefits. Also an interesting discovery regarding cataracts.


----------



## SINC

Could not help but notice how poor the canola crops were on our recent trip. Worst I have ever seen as most are uneven in bloom and patchy as can be. The problem? Way too much rain has drowned a huge number of crops this year, especially in the central area of SK and AB. 


We did see just one good field and I got Ann to snap this over my shoulder from the driver's seat of our motor home. The field was located between Regina and Saskatoon on highway 11.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm this week and the next few days.

Marc, I can’t seem to watch a complete game either.....so I bounce from team to team then turn it off around 9pm.

Don, just wondering if it’s not such a bad thing with the canola.....our recent foreign affairs expert JT may be the cause, so with a dwindling market it might not be so bad.


----------



## eMacMan

Don, in this part of the province the Canola bloom is pretty much over. I wonder if what you were seeing is just the normal fading as the bloom comes to an end?

Far more tragic was the hail damage to the Taber corn crop a couple of days ago.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Don, in this part of the province the Canola bloom is pretty much over. I wonder if what you were seeing is just the normal fading as the bloom comes to an end?
> 
> Far more tragic was the hail damage to the Taber corn crop a couple of days ago.


Never considered that Bob, very well could be as we normally make the trip in early July.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Could not help but notice how poor the canola crops were on our recent trip. Worst I have ever seen as most are uneven in bloom and patchy as can be. The problem? Way too much rain has drowned a huge number of crops this year, especially in the central area of SK and AB.
> 
> 
> We did see just one good field and I got Ann to snap this over my shoulder from the driver's seat of our motor home. The field was located between Regina and Saskatoon on highway 11.


Don, I recall driving from Calgary to Regina during a month of July and seeing the yellow of canola as far as the eye could see in SK. An amazing sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm this week and the next few days.
> 
> Marc, I can’t seem to watch a complete game either.....so I bounce from team to team then turn it off around 9pm.
> 
> Don, just wondering if it’s not such a bad thing with the canola.....our recent foreign affairs expert JT may be the cause, so with a dwindling market it might not be so bad.


Rp, that is what I do as well, or just wait until the next day to watch the highlights.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, we can only hope, some three-string pickin' and Sex Is Better For Men Who Eat Nuts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee .................. and an assortment of nuts?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Anyone care for some coffee .................. and an assortment of nuts?


Well, not sure the reason for your nuts comment Marc, but I am pretty sure an assortment of nuts would not guarantee an assortment of sex.  :lmao:


----------



## Rps

How about Hazelnut coffee?.........

I know there are Darwin Awards, but I’m proposing a Clouseau Award be created and given to this guy as he is definitely clueless....

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-49303879


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all, today on SAP, we can only hope ...


Is there a _*Whatsit? preview*_ or do we get one here today???


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, not sure the reason for your nuts comment Marc, but I am pretty sure an assortment of nuts would not guarantee an assortment of sex.  :lmao:



Actually, I thought Marc's nuts comment was pretty straightforward, especially when I sometimes miss his intended meaning.

I don't know what the effect of coffee is supposed to be though...


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

A short video I shot on my phone of 6 Turkey Vultures circling hopefully looking for a thermal to ride and not someones dead pet.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## pm-r

Sorry, but I can't seem to access your video regardless of methods or browsers I've tried;

And this is what I get in my Shang link in your post:

- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Say Patrick try it again. I just watched it with no issues....this is on my iPad so I know I don’t have flash so it must work with out it.


----------



## pm-r

Nope, sorry.

All I get is to a youtube page with a whole bunch of samples and recommendations.

No sign of any turkey vulture video... nada. And I'm not about to go searching a few million YouTube videos!!!

This is what I get:
https://www.youtube.com/

Did you get a proper and specific URL showing In your Shang browser window???

If so, why is mine so different???


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Weird!!!

I don't have Flash installed and can play it with no problems on both my iMac and laptop. I went to You Tube's editing suite and couldn't find any thing linking it to Flash.


----------



## pm-r

> Weird!!!



Yep... Like so many computer-related things these days, Especially the _new and improved_.

I got the proper working URL In the PM you sent me thank you very much, and I'll post it here just to seeIf it shows up as I expected to:
https://youtu.be/kl6z0QrD-1g

So many strange and weird things these days and maybe they're releasing yet another _new And improved_ new standard. ;-)


EDIT:
PS: BTW, who is _*RadioFlyer427*_??? Is that you _*18m2*_??


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, not sure the reason for your nuts comment Marc, but I am pretty sure an assortment of nuts would not guarantee an assortment of sex.  :lmao:


Check out SAP for the nuts reference.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> How about Hazelnut coffee?.........
> 
> I know there are Darwin Awards, but I’m proposing a Clouseau Award be created and given to this guy as he is definitely clueless....
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-49303879


What about all the BT coffee I have stockpiled for you???????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Actually, I thought Marc's nuts comment was pretty straightforward, especially when I sometimes miss his intended meaning.
> 
> I don't know what the effect of coffee is supposed to be though...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap: Rp is trying to mess up my stockpiling of his Butter Toffee coffee.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap: Rp is trying to mess up my stockpiling of his Butter Toffee coffee.


Never! It will always be my fav....


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Yep... Like so many computer-related things these days, Especially the _new and improved_.
> 
> I got the proper working URL In the PM you sent me thank you very much, and I'll post it here just to seeIf it shows up as I expected to:
> https://youtu.be/kl6z0QrD-1g
> 
> So many strange and weird things these days and maybe they're releasing yet another _new And improved_ new standard. ;-)
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> PS: BTW, who is _*RadioFlyer427*_??? Is that you _*18m2*_??
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Could be? Must be!


----------



## pm-r

> Could be? Must be!


Do I also suspect that the _427_ part of _RadioFlyer427_ may just have some sort of a connection with Chevys or more likely Ford and their 427 Ford or God Forbid, do I dare mention the Cobra 427 beast...???

If so, do you know the Vancouver Island Hoole brothers, Reg who has an original Cobra and brother Pat who has a beautiful unique Snakebiter Cobra replica he built?

I suspect that you are into some specialty cars somehow... ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Never! It will always be my fav....


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Patrick try it again. I just watched it with no issues....this is on my iPad so I know I don’t have flash so it must work with out it.


Me too. Works fine on my iPhone or MBP using Safari on both.


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Do I also suspect that the _427_ part of _RadioFlyer427_ may just have some sort of a connection with Chevys or more likely Ford and their 427 Ford or God Forbid, do I dare mention the Cobra 427 beast...???
> 
> If so, do you know the Vancouver Island Hoole brothers, Reg who has an original Cobra and brother Pat who has a beautiful unique Snakebiter Cobra replica he built?
> 
> I suspect that you are into some specialty cars somehow... ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The original Shelby Cobra (not the Mustang version) are rare in BC. I knew of only one in Kaslo BC but it was sold back into the US roughly 5-6 years ago by his wife after the owner passed.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a useless PM, kid has diving board mishap and a cop wants to adopt a dog in our video.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Is there a _*Whatsit? preview*_ or do we get one here today???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sorry about that Patrick, for some reason I just can't remember to post it here. Dang it anyway.

Today there are three pics as hints to a dead easy Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just got back from brunch at a neighbor's house. We had homemade strawberry/rhubarb crumble for dessert. I love this treat.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sorry about that Patrick, for some reason I just can't remember to post it here. Dang it anyway.
> 
> Today there are three pics as hints to a dead easy Whatzit?



No problem, and as you say, It should be dead easy for most to figure out, even though they are the more expensive and less common metal adapters rather than the cheap plastic insert ones.

Both and various versions were used as adapters to help slide and center the 7 inch 45rpm vinyl records on and off a normal turntable.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Just got back from brunch at a neighbor's house. We had homemade strawberry/rhubarb crumble for dessert. I love this treat.



So sorry I wasn't invited and couldn't join you. I just love fruit crumbles and that's one of the better combos.

Very nice neighbors you must have.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> So sorry I wasn't invited and couldn't join you. I just love fruit crumbles and that's one of the better combos.
> 
> Very nice neighbors you must have.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, Deborah makes an apple and raisin crumble that is to die for. :love2::love2:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Deborah makes an apple and raisin crumble that is to die for. :love2::love2:



That sounds delicious as well.

Maybe a fall or winter type dessert.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Deborah makes an apple and raisin crumble that is to die for. :love2::love2:


Seems a bit like Ann's apple cinnamon crumble.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds delicious as well.
> 
> Maybe a fall or winter type dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





SINC said:


> Seems a bit like Ann's apple cinnamon crumble.


:love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:

Yes, Deborah's apple cinnamon crumble and cake are to die for as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Lots of grading to do in the next few days. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a police dog tackles a gunman, a little girl takes delight in a train and bacon fact number 16.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Now you have me thinking of a BLT sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A BLT sounds good for breakfast Marc...yummmmmmmm!

Was thinking about the Whatzit and that being the 45 adapter.....this lead me to think about LPs. One of the sad things about today's technology is the CD and the fact it has virtually unlimited music stream. In the days of LPs, artists would spend days thinking about song placement and song time as it was limited....not so today. There were some great albums out there which had wonderful song placement.....I wonder if today's artists put as much time in placement as they did in the "old" days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A BLT sounds good for breakfast Marc...yummmmmmmm!
> 
> Was thinking about the Whatzit and that being the 45 adapter.....this lead me to think about LPs. One of the sad things about today's technology is the CD and the fact it has virtually unlimited music stream. In the days of LPs, artists would spend days thinking about song placement and song time as it was limited....not so today. There were some great albums out there which had wonderful song placement.....I wonder if today's artists put as much time in placement as they did in the "old" days.


So true. I always listened to the flip side of 45s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow marks the 5th year I officially moved to Lunenburg, NS. Deborah drove here a week earlier with three of our doxies, and I flew here with the older two of our doxies. 

So, for the rest of the day and tomorrow , the drinks are on the house. Enjoy. (sunny and 27C at 425PM here, so my drinks will be cold).


----------



## SINC

I'm gonna need a few of those drinks. Spent the morning installing drawer hardware in the bedside table of the motorhome. It is a tiny drawer, about a foot wide and the hardware broke from hitting railway tracks, the nemises of motorhome drawer death. Down on my knees for more than an hour trying to realign the new holders with the new receivers, I installed at the back of the opening.

Finally got it done, but I will recruit help if it ever happens again. These 75-year-old knees were so weak after being on them for that long, confined to an 18-inch wide work area had them so weak I could barely stand by the time I finished.

Here is a pic of the drawer and the tiny space.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Don. I assume that you want a beer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP making hot dogs in the motel room, a one girl band and a ghost town in Colorado.


----------



## Rps

This just in.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This just in.......
> 
> View attachment 90484


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Finished reading the last of the finals this morning, got the final grades posted and uploaded them to the Registrar's Office. So, I am not free until Sept. 3rd, when I again start to teach an online course for Memorial University ............... the start of my 43rd year teaching for them. I do like the term "semi-retired" .................. and the bit of extra pay which comes from this sort of distance teaching.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> This just in.......



LOL...!!! :clap: 

Let's just hope that no-one tries to teach the pig to sing...!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> LOL...!!! :clap:
> 
> Let's just hope that no-one tries to teach the pig to sing...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a lucky lady, a ring tone bird and the way you talk on your phone.

Also the most striking photo of a canola field near here you will ever see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a lucky lady, a ring tone bird and the way you talk on your phone.
> 
> Also the most striking photo of a canola field near here you will ever see.


Don, that was an amazing picture of the canola field and the contrast with the dark sky.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, that was an amazing picture of the canola field and the contrast with the dark sky.


I just knew you would love that pic, Marc. Steve is a former Edmonton Journal photog ad does fine work.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just knew you would love that pic, Marc. Steve is a former Edmonton Journal photog ad does fine work.


I still recall the drive from Calgary to Regina and seeing the yellow fields as far as the eye could see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an origami orange, some boogie-woogie to start your day and taxing meat?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great, thanks. Just woke again so time to get up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great, thanks. Just woke again so time to get up.


Don, I just got your gift to mark my five years living here in Lunenburg, Nova Scotia. So, I think you were hinting at something other than hot coffee. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1Lh3fW...6shVxgVNtimN-BrmTkH6q4EENmJ0CDYwODJYkvMLEwdw8


----------



## SINC

Just getting ready to celebrate Ann's birthday with a Chinese supper. Ann went to get it as we order it in and they serve her a favourite Chinese tea as she waits for it at the restaurant and she loves it. Just Ann, Crystal and I tonight on the eve of her BD tomorrow when Matt, wife and kids will appear for a BBQ. Lucky lady gets to have two celebrations for one BD.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just getting ready to celebrate Ann's birthday with a Chinese supper. Ann went to get it as we order it in and they serve her a favourite Chinese tea as she waits for it at the restaurant and she loves it. Just Ann, Crystal and I tonight on the eve of her BD tomorrow when Matt, wife and kids will appear for a BBQ. Lucky lady gets to have two celebrations for one BD.


:clap::clap::clap:

Will this be a BYOH affair (Bring Your Own Hat)?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Want to watch the Mets game ............. they are tearing apart the Braves. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Will this be a BYOH affair (Bring Your Own Hat)?


Yes, but only for pooches.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an amazing video of a police dog walking a tightrope. Blindfolded. A kid climber plays hide and seek and Scientists Find “Lost City of the Monkey God” with Rare Animals Thought Extinct.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, but only for pooches.


Hat we have aplenty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cold drinks are now being served at The Cafe Chez Marc .................. and there is no charge. TGIF.


----------



## SINC

I will grab one as soon as I get back from my meeting at 1:00 at the Legion. Course I may have to grab one there during my meeting. These dry meetings do require some lubricant from time to time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will grab one as soon as I get back from my meeting at 1:00 at the Legion. Course I may have to grab one there during my meeting. These dry meetings do require some lubricant from time to time.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...cZ-YLD820xSu-_H2A2mEc3jDximH0p1AbSUlzfVViUWNE

Don, stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR1_hGkIU2c

Good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR1_hGkIU2c
> 
> Good one.


Borrowed for SAP, thanks!


----------



## SINC

Morning all Today on SAP some banjo pickin' for Rp, a roller-skating monkey and attention anti-gun types.


----------



## SINC

I must be wide awake this morning as I remembered to post the preview of the Whatzit?

This one may prove tricky.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I must be wide awake this morning as I remembered to post the preview of the Whatzit?
> 
> This one may prove tricky.


Looks like some sort of metal barricade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing if anyone is in need of a morning jolt. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like some sort of metal barricade.


Nope, not a barricade.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I must be wide awake this morning as I remembered to post the preview of the Whatzit?
> 
> This one may prove tricky.



Yup!!! And too tricky for me I'm afraid.

All I can think of it may be some sort of cutout mask that might be used in the publishing or photography business somehow.

Maybe even something that some old retired newspaper publishing guy might have used and knows about and part of his tricks of the trade!! 

But why so many cutouts... hmmm...??? Ya got me... 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, not a barricade.


A billboard of some sort?


----------



## 18m2

Looks like some kind of an "L" barricade with slots cut into it. I can pick out a brick corner of a building, then a stone foundation, then a couple with grass and finally what appears to be a sidewalk.

I don't know?????


----------



## pm-r

> I can pick out a brick corner of a building, then a stone foundation, then a couple with grass and finally what appears to be a sidewalk.


If one clicks the image to enlarge it, as I mentioned previously, it seems to be a sheet of grey with black outlined cutouts that allow those exposed areas of the image underneath to show through. See the very small edge of the photo I gather is under the grey sheet and sticking out a tiny bit on the right edge. Those areas match what's to the left and are part of a single photo image.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

I am going to help you guys a wee bit here, something Bixman might not do, but your observations so far are pretty good, especially those of 18m2 regarding what he sees through the object. I will offer a few clues:

1. 18m2's description of what he sees is accurate and is indeed a building and lawn behind the object.
2. I will offer that the building is very likely a school, although that is my guess only.
3. It is likely a school that does not see winter snow, like southern California.

Perhaps that might give you food for thought as to the purpose of the object, which of course is the Whatzit? request. 

And for the record, I have never seen such an object before, either in person or online. It is news to me such a thing exists.


----------



## pm-r

> Perhaps that might give you food for thought as to the purpose of the object, which of course is the Whatzit? request.



OK, how about it's some sort of bullet or general window protection??? Or even some shade device to protect from too much sun??? 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am going to help you guys a wee bit here, something Bixman might not do, but your observations so far are pretty good, especially those of 18m2 regarding what he sees through the object. I will offer a few clues:
> 
> 1. 18m2's description of what he sees is accurate and is indeed a building and lawn behind the object.
> 2. I will offer that the building is very likely a school, although that is my guess only.
> 3. It is likely a school that does not see winter snow, like southern California.
> 
> Perhaps that might give you food for thought as to the purpose of the object, which of course is the Whatzit? request.
> 
> And for the record, I have never seen such an object before, either in person or online. It is news to me such a thing exists.


A shade protector? I can't see it as some sort of playground device.


----------



## pm-r

> A shade protector? _*I can't see it as some sort of playground device*_.



Well, from SINC's description, it just could possibly be as some practice type device for climbing and help deal with the WALL the pres nut guy is building along the southern border. ;-) 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Okay, is it a skateboard holder?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Okay, is it a skateboard holder?


Bingo, we have a winner!


----------



## Rps

WOW Don! Finally I got one.....maybe I need to drink beer more often...


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> WOW Don! Finally I got one.....maybe I need to drink beer more often...




Well done RP, I would never have guessed that.

Do you think It's a commercially made one??

If so, It certainly seems to be a well used or they just chose to use cheap tape or padding around the holes.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

[QUOTE=SINC;269861


Kusoa, Rp. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP jumping without a parachute, a squirrel obstacle course and a twist on smoking in the boy's room.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I can't imagine taking a chance to jump out of a plane without a parachute .................... hoping that my partner would be there to catch me in mid air. XX)


----------



## Rps

Yeah, I agree on the jumping out of a plane Marc....even with a parachute I wouldn’t do it.

Gonna be hot this week with average temps in the 90s....which means thunderstorms of course. So it will basement living for me this week.


----------



## SINC

Ann, Crystal and I are off to doggie training school in about a half hour for a one-hour session with Emmy. She has been there from Mon. to Fri. and will repeat next Mon.-Fri. They will now teach us how to handle Emmy with what they have taught her. I guess 'C'meer Emmy" is out now?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah, I agree on the jumping out of a plane Marc....even with a parachute I wouldn’t do it.
> 
> Gonna be hot this week with average temps in the 90s....which means thunderstorms of course. So it will basement living for me this week.


As I am terrified of heights, I am with you and will NEVER jump from a plane.

23C temps here at 1PM with a slight mist in the air. No read rain, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann, Crystal and I are off to doggie training school in about a half hour for a one-hour session with Emmy. She has been there from Mon. to Fri. and will repeat next Mon.-Fri. They will now teach us how to handle Emmy with what they have taught her. I guess 'C'meer Emmy" is out now?


:clap::clap::clap:

One word commands, Don. Come, no, crate or bed, off, stop, and of course the classic three word praise of "Good girl, Emmy." Easy peasy, over easy. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> One word commands, Don. Come, no, crate or bed, off, stop, and of course the classic three word praise of "Good girl, Emmy." Easy peasy, over easy. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Yup, when we were at dog guide school most dogs had a very short word command. MayBelle had about 25 one word commands. I learned the key is the reward system. A simple “good girl” doesn’t due...you have to have an over exaggerated “good girl” until she gets it.


----------



## pm-r

> They will now teach us how to handle Emmy with what they have taught her. I guess 'C'meer Emmy" is out now?



Have you ever noticed that most good dog obedience schools don't actually teach the dogs to do anyting, but rather should be teaching the owner how to handle and control the dog.

Then of course there are some dogs and some owners that just don't get it regardless!!!!

And of course the worst cases with some owners that just should not have a dog in the first place.

We have four of them surrounding our house, and also some of them can only do all day; morning, afternoon and evening, is yap, and our local Municipal noise bylaw officer is completely useless and just passes the buck.

Log the barking is their suggestion. So much for value for our taxpayer money!!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, when we were at dog guide school most dogs had a very short word command. MayBelle had about 25 one word commands. I learned the key is the reward system. A simple “good girl” doesn’t due...you have to have an over exaggerated “good girl” until she gets it.


Yes, our dogs pick up on tone and volume. Of course, our dogs understand about a dozen or so different words and commands ..................... and I don't understand a single bark. Who owns the title of "smartest in the house"??????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Have you ever noticed that most good dog obedience schools don't actually teach the dogs to do anyting, but rather should be teaching the owner how to handle and control the dog.
> 
> Then of course there are some dogs and some owners that just don't get it regardless!!!!
> 
> And of course the worst cases with some owners that just should not have a dog in the first place.
> 
> We have four of them surrounding our house, and also some of them can only do all day; morning, afternoon and evening, is yap, and our local Municipal noise bylaw officer is completely useless and just passes the buck.
> 
> Log the barking is their suggestion. So much for value for our taxpayer money!!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Exactly correct, Patrick. The owners need to be trained to be forceful, loving and consistent.


----------



## SINC

Emmy is learning 20 commands, all one word. Interesting extra training is an emergency return word. As training one repeats the word as fast as you can for 30 seconds while holding the collar with the dog facing you, then giving a special treat she never ever gets at any time. Emmy has already learned this and comes running immediately no no matter what she is doing, including digging a hole in the flower bed most recently. Her return right now is zoom. Fits well as she zooms right back the minute you repeat it fast as you can to her.


----------



## 18m2

I find it interesting that most police handlers do not use English words to command their dogs. I know one who uses German and heard of another who uses Japanese. Supposedly this is to prevent a criminal from confusing the dog by giving it false commands and directions.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Emmy is learning 20 commands, all one word. Interesting extra training is an emergency return word. As training one repeats the word as fast as you can for 30 seconds while holding the collar with the dog facing you, then giving a special treat she never ever gets at any time. Emmy has already learned this and comes running immediately no no matter what she is doing, including digging a hole in the flower bed most recently. Her return right now is zoom. Fits well as she zooms right back the minute you repeat it fast as you can to her.


Cool. Cookie is our "come NOW" word for our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I find it interesting that most police handlers do not use English words to command their dogs. I know one who uses German and heard of another who uses Japanese. Supposedly this is to prevent a criminal from confusing the dog by giving it false commands and directions.


I use a New York City accent ............... that is not readily replicated in this part of Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I use a New York City accent ............... that is not readily replicated in this part of Nova Scotia.



Is this guy pretty authentic with the NY accent...???
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrFeYoIJgEw[/ame]



Is there any real difference between a geniine New York or Brooklyn accent???


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a guy you never heard of who can play the guitar with the best of 'em. Dippin' yer foot in cold water and a UFO over Wyoming.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Is this guy pretty authentic with the NY accent...???
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrFeYoIJgEw
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any real difference between a geniine New York or Brooklyn accent???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Cool. I have to admit that I sound like him with certain words but my NYC accent has flattened a bit due to my being here in Canada for over half of my life.

The main NYC accents would be a Brooklyn accent, a Bronx accent, a Flushing Queens accent (this is what I have) and a Manhattan accent. A Staten Island accent, the fifth borough of NYC, sounds more like a New Jersey accent. My father, born and raised in Brooklyn spoke with that accent, but my mother, born in Canada, helped me speak with proper grammar and flattened out my Flushing accent. If you watch "The Nanny", Fran Dreschler's accent is a Flushing accent. My dad sounded like Bernie Sanders.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq8KSskjxb0[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waeXBCUkuL8[/ame]


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of a guy you never heard of who can play the guitar with the best of 'em. Dippin' yer foot in cold water and a UFO over Wyoming.


Morning all. Boy did it rain and th7ndsr last night.....I mean for hours and hours....wow!

Don, Doyle is amazing, I’ve heard him a number of times and hardly anyone knows who he is......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Send some of that rain this way. We are getting your sort of Windsor heat and humidity these days (27C with a 30C humidex reading as we near noon today), but we have not had any significant rain since Canada Day.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we are supposed to get another T banger this week so I’ll see what I can do.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks Marc.

That Bernie Sanders' piece is interesting, and somewhat entertaining to listen to.

When I was growing up, one of the neighbors' nephews from Brooklyn/NY USA area came to visit her for the summer. One day when a bunch of us kids were all gathered around, Norman the nephew blurted out that it was nice to hear the sound of the _*boids*_ in his very strong Brooklyn type accent.

A few of us corrected him and said they weren't _*boids*_ but they were _*birds*_.

He quickly snapped back and told us of course they were _*boids*_, ' cause you could hear em _*choip*_ (all in his Brooklyn type accent of course).

We all thought that was just so funny and "boids" they became. With some of the other words he used, we just could not understand correctly. He was also a bit uncomfoftable in such a small company village community on a small island. (James Island BC).


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> That Bernie Sanders' piece is interesting, and somewhat entertaining to listen to.
> 
> When I was growing up, one of the neighbors' nephews from Brooklyn/NY USA area came to visit her for the summer. One day when a bunch of us kids were all gathered around, Norman the nephew blurted out that it was nice to hear the sound of the _*boids*_ in his very strong Brooklyn type accent.
> 
> A few of us corrected him and said they weren't _*boids*_ but they were _*birds*_.
> 
> He quickly snapped back and told us of course they were _*boids*_, ' cause you could hear em _*choip*_ (all in his Brooklyn type accent of course).
> 
> We all thought that was just so funny and "boids" they became. With some of the other words he used, we just could not understand correctly. He was also a bit uncomfoftable in such a small company village community on a small island. (James Island BC).
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


My uncle, who was older than my father, used to say "the boids on toity terd street" as in "the birds on thirty third street".

My wife gets me to say "Boston dog paw sauce" and "coffee" when people ask if I truly have a NYC accent.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calg...oy99abreIz5uAh-bh5jdjWYfueGvIgajchG85bbIXVqlw

Don, will this spill affect your water in any way?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calg...oy99abreIz5uAh-bh5jdjWYfueGvIgajchG85bbIXVqlw
> 
> Don, will this spill affect your water in any way?


If it reaches the N Sk river, yes. Our water comes from Epcor the city of Edmonton. Water supply. Sounds like it is being contained to prevent that. Easy to contain a small creek so not likely to affect us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If it reaches the N Sk river, yes. Our water comes from Epcor the city of Edmonton. Water supply. Sounds like it is being contained to prevent that. Easy to contain a small creek so not likely to affect us.


Good to hear, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr7...Hd8C-HI9o9usN_8d0op5_chE_IrYq_Ou898LXqklUzqhM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aohXOpKtns0


I wonder what the NYC accents would have sounded like back then? Most likely far more ethnic accents (e.g., Italian, Irish, Yiddish, etc).


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting parts re the board games back then. Sad to see the reality of those truly hurt by the depression.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkAfjRolNCI


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting parts re the board games back then. Sad to see the reality of those truly hurt by the depression.[/url]



Yes, some really hard times for so many during that period. It must have changed a lot of thing for so many.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yes, some really hard times for so many during that period. It must have changed a lot of thing for so many.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


All too true, Patrick. Few survived the Great Depression and were not deeply moved for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP what was your favourite childhood game, spelling error and fake meat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early to the sound of thunder at about 4AM .............. then is started to rain ............ for about two minutes. Such is Life. Coffee is brewing if anyone wants/needs some. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

A bit of an unusual twist for me this morning when I tried to open my Breezhaler inhaler capsules for the final box of the three I receive every three months.

Normally there is a distinctive 'pop' when I raise the open tab, but not so today. It seemed very difficult to open and after a closer examination, I discovered the box had been sealed shut with clear tape on both sides of the open tab. including a dirty fingerprint under the tape. (There has NEVER been any tape on the box in the six years I have been using the product.)

Nothing was said to me two months ago when I picked up the prescription as to why the box had been sealed in such a manner.

I decided I am going to take this back to my pharmacy and ask for a replacement box as I have reason to believe this product has been tampered with by someone.

It may be that a pharmacy employee opened the box by accident or it caught on something. Innocent enough if true, but I am left to wonder. Had the pharmacist advised me that it was a simple mistake and they taped it shut, I would have had a choice as to whether or not I would accept the box. When no mention of the tape was given to me, it raises my suspicion as to the reliability of the contents due to tampering.

I have been dealing with my pharmacy since 1992 and have no reason to mistrust them, but in this case, I shall draw the line. While it is unlikely it has actually been tampered with, the idea they tried to 'slip it by me' bothers me and I shall ask to speak with the managing pharmacist to point this out to her and demand a replacement.

One can never be too careful and as I mentioned, I have no reason to distrust my pharmacist, I believe I am doing the right thing, aren't I?

See photo below.


----------



## pm-r

> One can never be too careful and as I mentioned, I have no reason to distrust my pharmacist, I believe I am doing the right thing, aren't I?


I would be a bit concerned, especially when most such medications have _*a warning to avoid using them if there is any sign of tampering.*_

BTW, maybe it's the way the photo is taken, but the box appears to be awfully large for a what I would assume just contains foil wrapped capsules to be used in the Breezhaler Inhaler.

PS:
Have you compared the cost of that medication at a COSTCO pharmacy if you are a member??? Or is your pharmacy already matching their price and dispensing fee???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

"One can never be too careful and as I mentioned, I have no reason to distrust my pharmacist, I believe I am doing the right thing, aren't I?" Yes, you were wise in your decision and actions.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I would be a bit concerned, especially when most such medications have a warning to avoid using them if there is any sign of tampering." A valid point, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad news ...................... :-( :-( :-(


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I would be a bit concerned, especially when most such medications have _*a warning to avoid using them if there is any sign of tampering.*_
> 
> BTW, maybe it's the way the photo is taken, but the box appears to be awfully large for a what I would assume just contains foil wrapped capsules to be used in the Breezhaler Inhaler.
> 
> PS:
> Have you compared the cost of that medication at a COSTCO pharmacy if you are a member??? Or is your pharmacy already matching their price and dispensing fee???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I avoid Costco due to crowds and waits. Been at my Safeway drugs (1/2 km away) since 1992. Costco is 6 km away.


----------



## SINC

Pharmacist explained they have a policy that they open meds every so many boxes randomly to confirm product count is proper and contents correct, then reseal. Customers are to be advised when they are given such meds. Whoever filled my prescription should have explained that too as it is a policy for my protection. Staffer dropped the ball. Replaced with apology and included a free nitro spray for my trouble.


----------



## pm-r

> Staffer dropped the ball. Replaced with apology and included a free nitro spray for my trouble.



Great!!!

Now everybody can breathe with a bit of relief... and with the help of some respiratory capsules... and their Breezhaler... ;-) 

I was given a sample of a similar type device [no capsules] a month or so ago along with a prescription which I believe was for 30 days, But I damn near died of a heart attack when I found out what the cost was to have a prescription filled.

I'm sticking with the smaller and cheaper inhalers for now thanks.



 Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pharmacist explained they have a policy that they open meds every so many boxes randomly to confirm product count is proper and contents correct, then reseal. Customers are to be advised when they are given such meds. Whoever filled my prescription should have explained that too as it is a policy for my protection. Staffer dropped the ball. Replaced with apology and included a free nitro spray for my trouble.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I avoid Costco due to crowds and waits. Been at my Safeway drugs (1/2 km away) since 1992. Costco is 6 km away.


St. John's, NL now has Canada's largest Costco. Opening day last month was crazy from what I was told .................. worse than any Boxing Day sale or Black Friday after US Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rps

Nothing needs to be said, other than I hope this copies...

https://www.facebook.com/359616351579875/posts/360042691537241?s=1470818634&v=e&sfns=mo


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nothing needs to be said, other than I hope this copies...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/359616351579875/posts/360042691537241?s=1470818634&v=e&sfns=mo


Cute. Some of us have lazy dogs on a hot day in August.


----------



## Rps

Don’t blame them...it’s 41c here. We have the Tecumseh Cornfest this weekend I hope it cools down for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don’t blame them...it’s 41c here. We have the Tecumseh Cornfest this weekend I hope it cools down for that.


I hope that is 41C with the humidex reading factored in ................. if not, you are hotter than India if you have any sort of humidex reading. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Marc, a friend sent this to me. I thought it interesting.


----------



## Rps

Also this..


----------



## Rps

Also this


----------



## Rps

Also rhis


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, a friend sent this to me. I thought it interesting.
> 
> View attachment 90516


Thanks, Rp. I have used some of those apps with students.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Also this..
> 
> View attachment 90518


Good one. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops.


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor makes this every year ................. and invites us over to try it out.


----------



## Rps

Yum!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yum!


The blueberries are from Lunenburg County, and the peaches are from the Annapolis Valley on the west coast of NS. She showed Deborah the cookbook recipe from this book, but has her own secret recipe. She appreciates the fact that I bring her over a couple of dozen toms each season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Cooled down to 20C so we will have all windows open and all fans going at high speed. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc. This may be the first night in weeks our furnace might not run.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Turdeau is done, I will get it for you and wolf howling.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Night Marc. This may be the first night in weeks our furnace might not run.


 Wow. You folks did not have much of a summer this year.


----------



## SINC

No Marc, we haven't, it is the worst I ever recall in seven decades.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, we haven't, it is the worst I ever recall in seven decades.


Wow!! Now this. Stay safe, mon ami.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...H3OggaAyWwYCk4cRWre6gIRISz5l9HBiqJ2EL7FRMO6pM


----------



## 18m2

The weather is screwed up. We used to get the rain that now seems to track further north and eventually ends up over St. Albert. 

The lack of rain on the East side of Vancouver Island has forced the BC Government to suspend all water use permits from the Koksilah River to support the salmon migration. It means farmers can't irrigate their silage crops and maybe forced to sell off some of their dairy cows. 

We went for a hike along the Koksilah a couple of weeks ago and were shocked at how little water was flowing.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...icted-critically-low-koksilah-river-1.5252285


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqn...yZEGw0t-QKH08uL2amGdxbJLnaR3X9_NCfwrTUrzdAtL0

Cute .................


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> The weather is screwed up. We used to get the rain that now seems to track further north and eventually ends up over St. Albert.
> 
> The lack of rain on the East side of Vancouver Island has forced the BC Government to suspend all water use permits from the Koksilah River to support the salmon migration. It means farmers can't irrigate their silage crops and maybe forced to sell off some of their dairy cows.
> 
> We went for a hike along the Koksilah a couple of weeks ago and were shocked at how little water was flowing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...icted-critically-low-koksilah-river-1.5252285


Very dry here on the South Shore of Nova Scotia.


----------



## SINC

I have not seen our ditches and fields so green in many years. Lots of moisture here indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have not seen our ditches and fields so green in many years. Lots of moisture here indeed.


Most of Nova Scotia is under a burn ban for any outdoor fires or fireworks. Luckily, there have not been any water usage restrictions other than the normal conservation measures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. Thunderstorms are approaching. See you all tomorrow, I hope. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Hope you got some rain, Marc.

Today on SAP a frisbee huggin' the wall, a little gal who can really play the violin and think about what oil gives you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hope you got some rain, Marc.
> 
> Today on SAP a frisbee huggin' the wall, a little gal who can really play the violin and think about what oil gives you.


Sadly, we only got a sprinkle for a few minutes this morning. Heavy rain and thunderstorms were to the north of us, but not our part of NS. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Some European Sausages and some cold beer are now being served at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

So that’s how it’s done...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. The heat and humidity this afternoon really wears me down. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a castle for sale, mirror fun and what satisfies a woman.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. An interesting item re Mark Twain. 

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts...Rlct_yK00pKQ0yWS4EV8_RrmQw2PX7m1rOtiMaFmKE1vA


----------



## pm-r

Canada's best communities....

Well, I'm happy to report that our Brentwood Bay which is one of the main areas of Central Saanich municipality made the Maclean’s magazine best communities in Canada 2019 list on Thursday with Oak Bay municipality in spot number 15 and Colwood just making the top 25, North Saanich also made the list, taking the 26th spot. _*Central Saanich came in 29th *_and Saanich in 32nd. Langford made spot number 38, Sidney came in 40th and Victoria was way down the list in 121st place.

BTW: Some may notice the #23 spot went to St. Albert. But I guess the rain hadn't started when the judging took place. ;-)

Sorry Marc, Halifax, Yarmouth, Chesterin NS mentioned along with Lunenburg waaaay down on the list at #360, so they obviously didn't know about The Cafe Chez Marc etc.
https://www.macleans.ca/best-communities-canada-2019-full-ranking-tool/



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sorry Marc, Halifax, Yarmouth, Chesterin NS mentioned along with Lunenburg waaaay down on the list at #360, so they obviously didn't know about The Cafe Chez Marc etc.
> https://www.macleans.ca/best-communities-canada-2019-full-ranking-tool/
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:--(

Maybe it was the fact that we have 2300 people and nearly 1000 dogs in Lunenburg???????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

One of those great days. Seems that Taber Corn was not a complete write-off.

Saw Johnson in town this AM and picked up half a dozen ears. Actually it was 8 because he threw in an extra 2 to make up for any hail damage. For the most part only a small portion of each ear is damaged. He thinks they will be able to salvage 85% of the crop and was gauging customer reactions. Everyone in the line told we were delighted to see him. They will be selling again starting next week.

BTW tastes every bit as good even with a few damaged kernels.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the tip Bob, will keep an eye out for it here.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a new twist on the Blues Bros. in FL., a dog climbs a fence and a close call with an asteroid in the next 10 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> One of those great days. Seems that Taber Corn was not a complete write-off.
> 
> Saw Johnson in town this AM and picked up half a dozen ears. Actually it was 8 because he threw in an extra 2 to make up for any hail damage. For the most part only a small portion of each ear is damaged. He thinks they will be able to salvage 85% of the crop and was gauging customer reactions. Everyone in the line told we were delighted to see him. They will be selling again starting next week.
> 
> BTW tastes every bit as good even with a few damaged kernels.


Had some Taber corn at the Taber Festival. Best corn I ever tasted. :love2:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here today but we will be in the 80s next week

Don, this may be a bit long for SAP, but it’s Doyle playing some Lynard.....and note it’s on a 12 string..thought you might enjoy his playing.

https://youtu.be/st12ILtoesc


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some more SAP filler material???


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cooler here today but we will be in the 80s next week
> 
> Don, this may be a bit long for SAP, but it’s Doyle playing some Lynard.....and note it’s on a 12 string..thought you might enjoy his playing.
> 
> https://youtu.be/st12ILtoesc


Thanks Rp, that was great!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some more SAP filler material???


Yep, filed for future use with thanks.


----------



## pm-r

> One of those great days. Seems that Taber Corn was not a complete write-off.


It's hard for some to imagine how a hail storm could ruin such crops until you see such pictures as these:
_*A 'lot of sad people’ in the corn capital of Canada after hailstorm wipes out cult favourite crop*_
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/can...n-the-corn-capital-of-canada-after-hailstorm/

https://globalnews.ca/video/5744377/alberta-hail-storm-forces-early-end-to-taber-corn-season (video)

And then I'm sure a lot of farmers got hit even worse.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

I cane across something rather familiar when checking on the recent Telus email server mess and came across how some were affected in St Albert:
https://www.stalberttoday.ca/local-news/telus-email-outage-hits-small-businesses-hard-1655350

A bit of a mess, that's for sure.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dang, nearly forgot the Whatzit? today.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I cane across something rather familiar when checking on the recent Telus email server mess and came across how some were affected in St Albert:
> https://www.stalberttoday.ca/local-news/telus-email-outage-hits-small-businesses-hard-1655350
> 
> A bit of a mess, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yep, Gerry is a long-time SAP advertiser and legion friend. He is an ex Edmonton city police guy, now retired. He and I are both on Telus and looking forward to a free month of service for our trouble.


----------



## Rps

Don haven’t a clue as to the Whatzit.....could be an old fashioned wall paper remover.

But I have one for you.....it may look like something common....but what makes it different?


----------



## 18m2

SINC said:


> Dang, nearly forgot the Whatzit? today.


Hmmm ??

My elementary music teacher had a device similar to that to make lines on the chalk board for writing the musical notes. I remember that because it was my job to use it and the chalk would occasionally fall out, break on the floor and I'd get in trouble. 

I hated that crap. 

I was required to make the lines horizontal and straight. I wasn't tall enough to use it without standing on a chair so I'm sure you can get the idea how it turned out.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don haven’t a clue as to the Whatzit.....could be an old fashioned wall paper remover.
> 
> But I have one for you.....it may look like something common....but what makes it different?
> View attachment 90540




Could it be that they are White Chalk Pencils for chalkboards???


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Dang, nearly forgot the Whatzit? today.



Holy smokes, I almost forgot that today was Saturday!!!

As for the Sunday Whatzit?, I would have to say that I'm pretty sure that's an _*old style Chalkboard Musical Staff Line Maker Chalk Holder.*_



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, filed for future use with thanks.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Are there a great many SAP doxie owners? You should do a poll.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dang, nearly forgot the Whatzit? today.


I used something like that to hold chalk, but for the lines to teach upper and lower case manuscript writing of the letters of the alphabet. I used a first and fifth line, with the middle line a different color other than white.


----------



## pm-r

> I was required to make the lines horizontal and straight. I wasn't tall enough to use it without standing on a chair so I'm sure you can get the idea how it turned out.



I can recall but a single teacher who could use similar holders, but made with stiff wires, who could create a decent set of straight music staff lines on the chalkboard. And even he would often have pieces of chalk breaking off.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly had two healthy pups yesterday. So, drinks are on the house today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for Sunday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Could it be that they are White Chalk Pencils for chalkboards???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Right on Patrick, they are.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP great blueberries, he shoots he scores and Rich Little back in '73 on Johnny Carson.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. So some think they can play.....

[ame]https://youtu.be/kF5HsIpH5qY[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. So some think they can play.....
> 
> https://youtu.be/kF5HsIpH5qY


Man, he is good!


----------



## Rps

Yup, I always have liked musicians who do unusual or non traditional arrangements.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?

Billy Gibbons â€œCadZZillaâ€�â€¦ A Stunning Piece Of Automotive Art – Motorlands

Puppy pic of Molly's small litter of two. Drinks are still on the house.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP material?
> 
> Billy Gibbons â€œCadZZillaâ€�â€¦ A Stunning Piece Of Automotive Art – Motorlands
> 
> Puppy pic of Molly's small litter of two. Drinks are still on the house.


Congrats. How many litters has Molly had Marc?


----------



## pm-r

> Puppy pic of Molly's small litter of two. Drinks are still on the house.


Nice, interesting color.

Who and where was the father???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrats. How many litters has Molly had Marc?





pm-r said:


> Nice, interesting color.
> 
> Who and where was the father???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks, Rp. This was Molly's first litter. Not sure if she will have another. The father was her color, and the pups are this color due to bleaching caused by amniotic fluid, or so I am told.

The father was Molly's color as well, but his semen was frozen, which sometimes causes small litters. He was from Florida, and Molly was from Finland.


----------



## Dr.G.

The breeder in Finland who bred Molly made this apple lemon cheesecake to celebrate the birth of this litter. Looks good.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The breeder in Finland who bred Molly made this apple lemon cheesecake to celebrate the birth of this litter. Looks good.



Do you think it would ship properly if carefully packaged???

Looks and sounds delicious.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do you think it would ship properly if carefully packaged???
> 
> Looks and sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, but she sent us the recipe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP fishing in the dark, a storm is brewing and a lightning storm too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP fishing in the dark, a storm is brewing and a lightning storm too.


Morning, Don. A storm is brewing here with some rain in the forecast for this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Finally up and headed for the shower after a coffee. We are looking after the grandkids all week long this week. Matt and Holly had three weeks holiday and that left one week until school starts. Their daycare would not give them a break on rates, so unless they paid the entire monthly rate of $750, the kids could not attend for a single week. We offered to fill the void to same them that kind of money. Besides, we thought it would be fun to have them around for five days. Crystal put Emmy in doggy care for a week as she is quite rambunctious for the kids yet, so will not be a distraction for us.

I am going to attempt to try and teach Jett how to play crib, with real cards and a pegging board, no computer involved. We will see how that goes in the days ahead as he just turned 11. My grandfather taught me at about the same age.


----------



## SINC

Also Emmy graduated from two weeks of doggy school yesterday and now knows 20 commands.

The instructor took Crystal and Ann aside and told them that we should consider training Emmy to be a therapy dog when she turns a year old. She told them that Emmy has demonstrated all the qualities they look for in a therapy dog, even at her young age of four months. She said such traits do not normally show up in puppies until they are about a year old, but they called Emmy exceptional, so we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Finally up and headed for the shower after a coffee. We are looking after the grandkids all week long this week. Matt and Holly had three weeks holiday and that left one week until school starts. Their daycare would not give them a break on rates, so unless they paid the entire monthly rate of $750, the kids could not attend for a single week. We offered to fill the void to same them that kind of money. Besides, we thought it would be fun to have them around for five days. Crystal put Emmy in doggy care for a week as she is quite rambunctious for the kids yet, so will not be a distraction for us.
> 
> I am going to attempt to try and teach Jett how to play crib, with real cards and a pegging board, no computer involved. We will see how that goes in the days ahead as he just turned 11. My grandfather taught me at about the same age.


Good for you, Don. :clap::clap::clap: I wish someone would teach me how to play cribbage.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Also Emmy graduated from two weeks of doggy school yesterday and now knows 20 commands.
> 
> The instructor took Crystal and Ann aside and told them that we should consider training Emmy to be a therapy dog when she turns a year old. She told them that Emmy has demonstrated all the qualities they look for in a therapy dog, even at her young age of four months. She said such traits do not normally show up in puppies until they are about a year old, but they called Emmy exceptional, so we shall see.


Good to hear, Don. Only one of our many doxies qualified to be a therapy dog. j Hope Emmy does well. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy National Dog Day! This Peanuts strip was first published on January 12, 1959.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to what I thought was thunder .................. but I was wrong. Such is Life. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on a coffee! Today on SAP a look at the EU banning meat terms for fake meats.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on a coffee! Today on SAP a look at the EU banning meat terms for fake meats.


Coming right up, Don. When does your fine grandparenting experience start?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Don. When does your fine grandparenting experience start?


Well, it was supposed to start yesterday, but the toilet fill valve failed in our main bathroom. By the time I got a new one, it was noon and I took a McD's order up to Ann and the kids as a treat and had lunch there with them. Then it was home to make the repair and let Ely out for a run. Then my neighbour dropped by and we played a couple of games of crib an suddenly it was 5:00 and Ann had arrived home.

Now that all is working here, Ann will bring the kids over once they have had breakfast and got dressed. She has to arrive at Matt's house by 6:45 so he can go to work on time. I expect it will be about 9:00 before they get here.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Don. :clap::clap::clap: I wish someone would teach me how to play cribbage.


When people ask me about learning crib, I always send them to this site. It is a very clear and understandable lesson in the game and how to play it. You might find it easy to give you the basics.

https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Play-Cribbage/

I have been playing for over 60 years now and in Legion tournaments am considered to be in the masters class. I love the game and play a version I downloaded every day to stay sharp.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rainy and cool here today....finally my type of weather.

This Saturday is Play Music On The Porch Day.......I guess you could call that a Uke player’s Christmas....also a banjo players I might add. Below is a site which has further details...

Home

So all in the Shang jump in and join the fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, it was supposed to start yesterday, but the toilet fill valve failed in our main bathroom. By the time I got a new one, it was noon and I took a McD's order up to Ann and the kids as a treat and had lunch there with them. Then it was home to make the repair and let Ely out for a run. Then my neighbour dropped by and we played a couple of games of crib an suddenly it was 5:00 and Ann had arrived home.
> 
> Now that all is working here, Ann will bring the kids over once they have had breakfast and got dressed. She has to arrive at Matt's house by 6:45 so he can go to work on time. I expect it will be about 9:00 before they get here.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When people ask me about learning crib, I always send them to this site. It is a very clear and understandable lesson in the game and how to play it. You might find it easy to give you the basics.
> 
> https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Play-Cribbage/
> 
> I have been playing for over 60 years now and in Legion tournaments am considered to be in the masters class. I love the game and play a version I downloaded every day to stay sharp.


Merci, mon ami. I shall check out this site.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy and cool here today....finally my type of weather.
> 
> This Saturday is Play Music On The Porch Day.......I guess you could call that a Uke player’s Christmas....also a banjo players I might add. Below is a site which has further details...
> 
> Home
> 
> So all in the Shang jump in and join the fun.


Cool ........... and I don't mean the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting Whatzit pic. I first thought it was a beach and the shoreline.


----------



## Rps

I guess I’m an artist........ Just for fun I’ve attached the many many song books of the Bytown Uke Group, have a look and pick something out for Play Music On The Porch Day.

Bytown Ukulele Group (BUG) Ottawa > Song books


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess I’m an artist........ Just for fun I’ve attached the many many song books of the Bytown Uke Group, have a look and pick something out for Play Music On The Porch Day.
> 
> Bytown Ukulele Group (BUG) Ottawa > Song books


:clap::clap::clap:

An artist, a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...PtwdXvh2OxwawJe97LXHRQ_Xf_cbE1SZ3dkbUxP1gGvQQ

Don, some SAP filler material with a bit of local news?


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all. Up early to _*what I thought was thunder*_ .................. but I was wrong.




Was the navy out doing some practice gunnery shelling???

Oh right, I forgot, they don't have or use those old big ships with the big guns anymore, do they...



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Was the navy out doing some practice gunnery shelling???
> 
> Oh right, I forgot, they don't have or use those old big ships with the big guns anymore, do they...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No big guns in this area, Patrick. I am not sure what it was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to go outside and do some stargazing. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of song birds. I start teaching online once again next week, so I have to get used to being up with the birds. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a break dancing battle, an amazing video of woodworking and a mobile home in a field.


----------



## SINC

Another new release from son Greg:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CQKV5TC7itU


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another new release from son Greg:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CQKV5TC7itU


You have a very talented son, Don. :clap::clap:

Was that the coastline of Nova Scotia? If so, where?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cheers! Casa Nova 1606 Good Cheer Cider is made with a blend of 100% Nova Scotian apples for a clean and crisp taste ............. and will now be served at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.

Q: Did you know that in 1606 Samuel de Champlain formed the Order of Good Cheer in Port Royal, Nova Scotia?


----------



## pm-r

> Casa Nova 1606 Good Cheer Cider...



Some interesting articles on their business and their product...:
https://www.thevanguard.ca/news/loc...ver-couple-launching-hard-apple-cider-194710/

We are lucky to have three excellent cider making places only a 15 minute drive from our place, another two within an hour, and one of them is world famous, and three more out on the gulf Islands, some of which are also now well-known famous ciders.

The odd thing is as much as we both enjoy ciders, we don't seem to visit or drink much of their products. Just might have to change that!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Some interesting articles on their business and their product...:
> https://www.thevanguard.ca/news/loc...ver-couple-launching-hard-apple-cider-194710/
> 
> We are lucky to have three excellent cider making places only a 15 minute drive from our place, another two within an hour, and one of them is world famous, and three more out on the gulf Islands, some of which are also now well-known famous ciders.
> 
> The odd thing is as much as we both enjoy ciders, we don't seem to visit or drink much of their products. Just might have to change that!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Apple cider is my favorite summer time drink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP material?


You bet, Marc, thanks!


----------



## SINC

I love bluegrass and some songs are just made for the banjo and bass. This is such a song and one of my favourites. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9FzVhw8_bY


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet, Marc, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow ................... hopefully, we shall not lose power. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a brave cat, a useless machine and A New High School Will Have Sleek Classrooms — And Places To Hide From A Mass Shooter.


----------



## Dr.G.

These are truly the "kings of comedy".

https://imgur.com/gallery/4OGNPQB?f...ZL15A-YFWnedbeCwqCzZixgEOoi-Vudq0SSh69JS4wQXw


----------



## Rps

I’ll say they were Kings of Comedy.....not sure who today would be worthy to carry the water.

Well Labour Day is upon us, and that means it’s time for the Harrow Fair, which is in its 165th year. The fair is an old fashioned agricultural fair like when I was a child. They exhibit farm animals, crafts, baked goods and children’s writing, arts and such. Really small town, but really fun!


----------



## SINC

rihamhanna said:


> Then we can make an honest ehmaclander out of you. Once and for all. buy herbal remedies


SPAM. Reported.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> SPAM. Reported.



Great, thanks.

And you beat me to report it.

I really wonder what they think they may gain by posting such annoying ads??
Just a waste of their's and everybody else's time I'm sure.

But amusing that they just keep trying. But just do it somewhere else if they insist.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Rps;2699380...
Well Labour Day is upon us said:


> Well you beat our _*Saanich Fair*_ that prides itself as _The Saanich Fair — the longest continuous running agricultural fair in Western Canada_.
> 
> So it will be it's 151st year this year.
> 
> https://www.saanichfair.ca/
> 
> Unfortunately, the Saanich Fair people and the Saanich Historical Artifacts Society had a bit of a falling out some years ago so the old tractors and old equipment are no longer displayed at the fair.
> 
> However, the Artifacts Society does have their own annual celebration which is very worthwhile, complete with the model rides on Railway which is excellent, and of course the ride around the grounds on the hay wagon.
> 
> https://visitorinvictoria.ca/heritage-acres/
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> BTW, the Harrow Fair looks like a great fair:
> https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...hUKEwjX-qPXyqjkAhXhJTQIHSeCD9EQoiowDHoECAsQBg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## 18m2

Patrick ... The Cobble Hill Fair still has a lot of tractors.

https://cobblehillfair.weebly.com

We've attended a couple of times and it is entertaining.

A friend who resides on the lower mainland has a model ride-on stream engine that's coal fired. He used to come over here with some of the members of the BC Model RR group and their rolling stock. https://www.bcsme.org. His health isn't to good so he hasn't made the trip this year. The kids love that stuff ... me too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’ll say they were Kings of Comedy.....not sure who today would be worthy to carry the water.
> 
> Well Labour Day is upon us, and that means it’s time for the Harrow Fair, which is in its 165th year. The fair is an old fashioned agricultural fair like when I was a child. They exhibit farm animals, crafts, baked goods and children’s writing, arts and such. Really small town, but really fun!


So true, Rp. Paix, mon ami. 

Have fun at the fair. Best fair I have ever attended in all my years in Canada was the Taber Corn Festival in Taber AB. Great fun ............... and great corn. :love2:


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> So true, Rp. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> Have fun at the fair. Best fair I have ever attended in all my years in Canada was the Taber Corn Festival in Taber AB. Great fun ............... and great corn. :love2:


I don't believe anyone has better corn than Taber.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I don't believe anyone has better corn than Taber.


I agree. :clap::love2::love2:


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I don't believe anyone has better corn than Taber.



I can't and won't doubt the fact from all I've read and heard about Taber corn, but I'd bet that some of the local corn comes damn close.

Besides any differences due to where the corn is grown, a lot can depend on pickers eye as to the ripeness, how long it has being picked for, but even the best, sweetest, and freshest picked corn can be and usually is ruined by overcooking.

A wise farmer once told me that corn should be cooked within 20 minutes of picking and should only be cooked for no more than 4 minutes with husks off in slightly salted boiling water. He was right, but very hard to obtain the fresh picking part.

We are very lucky here to have an excellent corn grower that keeps their corn about as fresh as possible and is only about a five-minute drive at most to pick some up.

They have been growing an early sweet yellow corn for the last few years that's much nicer IMHO than their peaches and cream that they still grow as well, and still pretty yummy.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I can't and won't doubt the fact from all I've read and heard about Taber corn, but I'd bet that some of the local corn comes damn close.
> 
> Besides any differences due to where the corn is grown, a lot can depend on pickers eye as to the ripeness, how long it has being picked for, but even the best, sweetest, and freshest picked corn can be and usually is ruined by overcooking.
> 
> A wise farmer once told me that corn should be cooked within 20 minutes of picking and should only be cooked for no more than 4 minutes with husks off in slightly salted boiling water. He was right, but very hard to obtain the fresh picking part.
> 
> We are very lucky here to have an excellent corn grower that keeps their corn about as fresh as possible and is only about a five-minute drive at most to pick some up.
> 
> They have been growing an early sweet yellow corn for the last few years that's much nicer IMHO than their peaches and cream that they still grow as well, and still pretty yummy.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


My wife's mother would agree with you, Patrick ................ and she would add a bit of sugar to the boiling water to ensure sweetness. My wife still does this with our Annapolis Valley corn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin on my computer. I hear the low rumble of a distant thunderstorm and I don't want to have my computer on. So, see you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee in the morning, and something a bit cooler in the afternoon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My wife's mother would agree with you, Patrick ................ and she would add a bit of sugar to the boiling water to ensure sweetness. My wife still does this with our Annapolis Valley corn.



And adding the sugar actually raises the boiling point temperature of the water which can help cook and retain the flavour at the same time.

Over salting the water can produce the opposite effect.

PS: I hope the storm passes over you without doing any damage, and a good idea to unplug your Mac with such electrical lightning energy so close by.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a national obsession, a really funny guy in our video and dogs can learn much.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And adding the sugar actually raises the boiling point temperature of the water which can help cook and retain the flavour at the same time.
> 
> Over salting the water can produce the opposite effect.
> 
> PS: I hope the storm passes over you without doing any damage, and a good idea to unplug your Mac with such electrical lightning energy so close by.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Interesting info re the cooking of corn, Patrick. :clap:

No, we did not get as much rain as was forecast, nor the winds. We got about an inch or rain and about 50km/h winds. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a national obsession, a really funny guy in our video and dogs can learn much.


Interesting detail re the intelligence of dogs, Don. Our dogs know certain words, gestures and whistles ................ as well as some body language.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I am up early to help Deborah get ready to take Patty to a dog show in Halifax. So, the coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let me be the first to wish you all a safe Labor Day weekend. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I am up early to help Deborah get ready to take Patty to a dog show in Halifax. So, the coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Which dog is Patty, Marc, don't ever recall you having a 'Patty'?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Which dog is Patty, Marc, don't ever recall you having a 'Patty'?


Molly, our first Glen of Imaal terrier, is down with her co-owner in Orlando, FL. She is the one who just had pups. Patty is Molly's half sister. She was brought here to NS from Finland a couple of months ago by someone living in Wolfville, NS. Sadly, she could not care for Patty due to health reasons, so we brought her her and are now co-owners of her as well. Patty just won Best Puppy in Group (terrier group) in today's show in Halifax, and will now show for Best Puppy in Show later this afternoon. Wet paws and muzzle make her look dark.


----------



## SINC

Ah, that explains it! Cute dog indeed. Same temperament as Molly?


----------



## pm-r

> *Patty just won Best Puppy in Group (terrier group) in today's show in Halifax,* and will now show for Best Puppy in Show later this afternoon. _*Wet paws and muzzle make her look dark*_


.


And congratulations to all involved.

And those wet paws and muzzles just give a perfect image of a terrier just finishing work and pure innocence...!!! ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, that explains it! Cute dog indeed. Same temperament as Molly?


Molly is calmer than Patty.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> .
> 
> 
> And congratulations to all involved.
> 
> And those wet paws and muzzles just give a perfect image of a terrier just finishing work and pure innocence...!!! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, that is true. Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a friend from Regina just sent this to us ............... thought you might appreciate it. :clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, a friend from Regina just sent this to us ............... thought you might appreciate it. :clap::lmao:


Yepper, I can sure use that one!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yepper, I can sure use that one!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. With 25C temps and no breezes, it is a perfect night to go outside with my telescope and do some stargazing. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to call it a night. With 25C temps and no breezes, it is a perfect night to go outside with my telescope and do some stargazing. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.



Do you ever get a chance to see any Norther Lights???

My son in Whitehorse says they're starting to see some lately as the sun sets lower into the horizon.

Some were sighted close to our area a week or so ago. Unfortunately, we get a bit too much polluting light.

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog does CPR, those awful burgers and a great video with Earl Scruggs and friends with banjos.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do you ever get a chance to see any Norther Lights???
> 
> My son in Whitehorse says they're starting to see some lately as the sun sets lower into the horizon.
> 
> Some were sighted close to our area a week or so ago. Unfortunately, we get a bit too much polluting light.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sadly, no. My wife has seen them often during her winters in AB. They are on my bucket list. Someday ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all Deborah is off for Halifax for an early show time once again, so I am up getting the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, finally a day that is mine with no commitments. That will allow me to pick up a new coaxial cable for my auto finder TV satellite dish that got torn on our trip to SK. Also a small set of electric 12 volt fans to mount on the dash of my Buick to clear the windshield of fog on chilly days. This will be a stop gap move until I can find a controller module for the heater motor speed that I have been searching for over two years now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, finally a day that is mine with no commitments. That will allow me to pick up a new coaxial cable for my auto finder TV satellite dish that got torn on our trip to SK. Also a small set of electric 12 volt fans to mount on the dash of my Buick to clear the windshield of fog on chilly days. This will be a stop gap move until I can find a controller module for the heater motor speed that I have been searching for over two years now.


What about your child care committments???????


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...LIED4c3z-ZlQO1nqn9o9DOh2QALpDZpwZrpvebgmMvwLI

Don, some SAP filler material? A unique story.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What about your child care committments???????


Those ended yesterday, free at last!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...LIED4c3z-ZlQO1nqn9o9DOh2QALpDZpwZrpvebgmMvwLI
> 
> Don, some SAP filler material? A unique story.


You bet Marc, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Those ended yesterday, free at last!


Free ............ maybe .......... but you loved every minute of it. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet Marc, thanks.


Thought so.


----------



## Rps

Today is Play Music on the Porch Day....so I will be out terrorizing my neighbours with a couple of tunes. By the way, September 14th is Ukulele Day at all Long and McQuade stores . If you’ve never played or think you could never play drop in, they will have demos and lessons and such. Ukes are pretty cheap entertainment compared to my banjo, 12 string and 6 string electric and Classical guitars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Today is Play Music on the Porch Day....so I will be out terrorizing my neighbours with a couple of tunes. By the way, September 14th is Ukulele Day at all Long and McQuade stores . If you’ve never played or think you could never play drop in, they will have demos and lessons and such. Ukes are pretty cheap entertainment compared to my banjo, 12 string and 6 string electric and Classical guitars.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Another early morning dog show in Halifax. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help Deborah get on her way to the Halifax dog show in about an hour or so. Wish her luck with Patty.


----------



## SINC

Dang, forgot the Whatzit yesterday so here it is.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Dad reflexes, animal sounds and the best lay.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dang, forgot the Whatzit yesterday so here it is.


Nothing comes to mind, Don, as to what this is. My only guess would be it is something an ATV or Skidoo pulls along to groom a trail. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. A fellow doxie owner sent this to me.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, Don that McDonald story.....you have no idea how many times I’ve run into that very same situation.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Nothing comes to mind, Don, as to what this is. My only guess would be it is something an ATV or Skidoo pulls along to groom a trail. We shall see.


I thought that as well Marc, but I’ve seen something like this used when you have a boat on a trailer.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy September, one and all.


----------



## SINC

Since we had no summer here at all, I sure hope we don't skip fall too and go directly into winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Since we had no summer here at all, I sure hope we don't skip fall too and go directly into winter.


Be careful what you wish for since the Old Farmer's Almanac predicts a cold winter from Nova Scotia to the Alberta/BC border. We shall see.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Be careful what you wish for since the Old Farmer's Almanac predicts a cold winter from Nova Scotia to the Alberta/BC border. We shall see.


I saw one news report where a senior meteorologist ( believe his last name is Philips ) said the Farmer's Almanack is roughly 50% accurate which is what he described as *random chance*. 

Having grown up in Calgary and lived in St Albert I can recall a few extreme cold days. The day we tried to X-country ski along the Sturgeon River was the day we decided to move west.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I saw one news report where a senior meteorologist ( believe his last name is Philips ) said the Farmer's Almanack is roughly 50% accurate which is what he described as *random chance*.
> 
> Having grown up in Calgary and lived in St Albert I can recall a few extreme cold days. The day we tried to X-country ski along the Sturgeon River was the day we decided to move west.


Yes, Kevin Phillips is a fine meteorologist and, as he said, the OFA is accurate about 52% of the time. Still, I find that it is somewhat accurate. Such if Life.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Dang, forgot the Whatzit yesterday so here it is.



Thanks Don.

That _*Whatzit*_ sure looks like a _*rubber-tired Blasting Mat*_. Used to cover areas being blasted to help prevent rocks and soil bebris from being hurled like missles.

Multiple mats are often used to cover larger areas and an excavator or backhoe type equipment is usually needed to put them in place due to their heavy weight.

PS: That example looks like it's brand new and not too tattered and torn as they tend to get fairly quickly. They are also fairly expensive to purchase or rent and also need a large truck or lowbed to trasnport them to and from the job site where they get put to use.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

The big difference was that we were on concrete and not grass. There are still traces of a child's skin on the playground blacktop of many playgrounds in New York City.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J3bYkI77Qs[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...nP7ozj5wy3XSedCFJt8-x390Vfpia5MhisiO5IVf-eK7M

Don, did you hear of this in Edmonton?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Since we had no summer here at all, I sure hope we don't skip fall too and go directly into winter.



Definitely not the nicest summer you've had by a long shot.

BTW: I guess there's no chance that the _*BLESS WebCam*_ will ever get enough support to get rebuilt or resurrected.

It was a nice way to view the area, weather and wildlife.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Definitely not the nicest summer you've had by a long shot.
> 
> BTW: I guess there's no chance that the _*BLESS WebCam*_ will ever get enough support to get rebuilt or resurrected.
> 
> It was a nice way to view the area, weather and wildlife.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


From the records that have been kept here in Lunenburg, NS since 1901, we have just gone through the hottest and driest months of July and August in recorded history. Luckily, we had a wet month of June, which kept the forest fire situation at a moderate level.


----------



## Dr.G.

And much to my son's amazement, I grew up without color TV.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> And much to my son's amazement, I grew up without color TV.


I grew up without TV period, until I was 14 years old.

And then it was only black and white until I was 23 when colour became available.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I grew up without TV period, until I was 14 years old.
> 
> And then it was only black and white until I was 23 when colour became available.


 I was the first generation that grew up with 6 NYC stations. Never had a color TV until I moved to St. John's , NL


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I was the first generation that grew up with 6 NYC stations. Never had a color TV until I moved to St. John's , NL



I'm surprised that St. John's, NL even had color TV broadcasting available back then.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm surprised that St. John's, NL even had color TV broadcasting available back then.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


It did not, but we were able to get cable back in 1979.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. No early dog show tomorrow ................. just a fine Labor Day to work out in the garden weeding. Starting to pick about 4 toms a day now. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP just pals, singing aboard ship and vegan food in Florida.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early in hopes of seeing the Northern Lights. Nada. Que lastima.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Up early in hopes of seeing the Northern Lights. Nada. Que lastima.




Nothing here either...



> It may be possible to view aurora borealis as far south as Canada-U.S. border Saturday night
> CBC News · Posted: Aug 31, 2019 7:06 PM PT | Last Updated: August 31
> 
> British Columbians may be treated to a rare glimpse of the northern nights — also known as aurora borealis — this weekend.
> 
> According to the U.S. National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA), a geomagnetic storm watch is in effect for Aug. 31 and Sept. 1, and that will produce an aurora visible in the southern parts of Canada.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...s-visible-bc-geomagnetic-storm-noaa-1.5266909

They sure can be finicky as to when they might put on their show and very hard to plan an accurate schedule.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nothing here either...
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...s-visible-bc-geomagnetic-storm-noaa-1.5266909
> 
> They sure can be finicky as to when they might put on their show and very hard to plan an accurate schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...kIpH9w36l2jKUmvdNA61-ddxMV89eZMHMZP_V6YEhrOUU

Don, some local news for SAP?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Since we had no summer here at all, I sure hope we don't skip fall too and go directly into winter.


Don, this might be for you this year.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a road rage cartoon from the 50s with Goofy that still rings true today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a road rage cartoon from the 50s with Goofy that still rings true today.


Morning, Don. I never understood "road rage" .............. but I have cursed out stupid drivers ahead/behind/beside me at time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fresh pot of coffee is ready when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

A friend and former employee took these shots of the northern lights when she was in Flin Flon, MB last night, and I immediately thought of Marc and share them here for him to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A friend and former employee took these shots of the northern lights when she was in Flin Flon, MB last night, and I immediately thought of Marc and share them here for him to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...M4uAdlOdxTD9VAFP086onrDrE2S99D5ufuzC6la-A7dhk


Time to secure the BBQ and put away the picnic table and umbrella.


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## pm-r

> A friend and former employee took these shots of the northern lights when she was in Flin Flon, MB last night,



WOW...!!! Just gorgeous. Thanks for sharing and pass our thanks to your friend. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...M4uAdlOdxTD9VAFP086onrDrE2S99D5ufuzC6la-A7dhk
> 
> 
> Time to secure the BBQ and put away the picnic table and umbrella.



It looks like those tomatoes of yours might really appreciate and need that extra staking support you added for this one. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like those tomatoes of yours might really appreciate and need that extra staking support you added for this one.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes. I am harvesting about 7 a day with dozens upon dozens of green toms still on the vine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Have read my first online postings from a student living in Edmonton, AB. Small world.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a rhino's night out on the town, hard butter on toast and a beer train ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a rhino's night out on the town, hard butter on toast and a beer train ride.


Try spreading butter, or jam/jelly, on a slice of gluten-free bread. Difficult. Or, try toasting this slice of bread .................... Impossible. They once used slices of gluten free bread as replacement tiles on the Space Shuttle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Try spreading butter, or jam/jelly, on a slice of gluten-free bread. Difficult. Or, try toasting this slice of bread .................... Impossible. They once used slices of gluten free bread as replacement tiles on the Space Shuttle.


Ann says she did not know this Marc, but she also says just looking at the bread in a bakery makes her never want to buy this bread.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog on ice, Fred Astaire dances up a storm at age 71 and leftover regret.


----------



## SINC

Off to Seba Beach today with two friends in the motor home for a BBQ tonight. This trip was to celebrate my 75th, but it got rained out and it took this long to get us all together again. A second birthday bash for me.


----------



## SINC

Son Greg up in Lower Sackville posted this today and since it involves NS, thought I would share here.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Off to Seba Beach today with two friends in the motor home for a BBQ tonight. This trip was to celebrate my 75th, but it got rained out and it took this long to get us all together again. A second birthday bash for me.



Have a GREAT BIRTHDAY BASH and let's hope the weather cooperates.

BTW: Does Seba Beach have a shallow shore line or why the reason for all the long shoreline docks that showup on google maps photos.

Or does the power plant lower the lake level at times or... ???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Son Greg up in Lower Sackville posted this today and since it involves NS, thought I would share here.


Yes, we have been getting similar warnings ............. except out warnings are aimed at survival mode.  I was even warned from the US Consulate that is looking out for all US citizens living in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann says she did not know this Marc, but she also says just looking at the bread in a bakery makes her never want to buy this bread.


It has no taste or texture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we have been getting similar warnings ............. except out warnings are aimed at survival mode.  I was even warned from the US Consulate that is looking out for all US citizens living in Nova Scotia.



The correct word is tracking. They want to know where to find you if you are a day late filing your FuBar.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The correct word is tracking. They want to know where to find you if you are a day late filing your FuBar.


Sad, but all too true, Bob. Still, there is a place for me at the consulate should I need help. Luckily, there is also a very supportive community of Lunenburg that reaches out to help Americans in need. Of course, as a Canadian, I too reach out to offer help to anyone in need. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the day started to make pre-storm preps. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a job for 007, a tidy bird and yummy taters.


----------



## Rps

Don, maybe some SAP material for you..


----------



## pm-r

> I was even warned from the US Consulate that is looking out for all US citizens living in Nova Scotia.


I'm sure that US President want's to see you alive so that you can keep paying your share of US taxes!!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> It has no taste or texture.


Basically the same thing as trying to make bread using just corn starch and rice flour. Oh yes, maybe add some _tofu_ (and call it what it really is and used to be called, _bean curd_!!) to try keeping it all together.

But cows don't mind it. ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I was just about to post that same chart about apples. I guess great minds do think alike. Paix, mon ami.

That map about Africa was amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm sure that US President want's to see you alive so that you can keep paying your share of US taxes!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


While I have to file each year, I have never owed any taxes in the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

The name of the game starting Saturday morning and into Sunday morning here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The name of the game starting Saturday morning and into Sunday morning here in Nova Scotia.



It's interesting to see how different folks and places are doing things so differently...
• I'm sure the satallite view will change drastically:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/nova-scotia-from-space/
• I hope people will stay off the rocks if the ocean swells at Peggys Cove Lighthouse:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/
• the folks seem oblivious to any approaching storm as they prepare for what looks like a wedding ceremony:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/
I imagine the surf and waves will be a bit different tomorrow...
• meannwhile, they just cleared the deck of tables, chairs and umbrellas from the deck at Chester Golf Club so some are playing safe...
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/chester-golf-club/

BTW: man, some of their menu items sound delicious...

And some of the Skies around the areas are looking a bit on the Stormy side with some heavy clouds approaching...

NOT a good time to be going out boating I suspect.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the center of Dorian, which has now been upgraded to a Cat 2 Hurricane, with just south of Lunenburg to just north of Halifax, being the bull's eye. Wish your son well. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin now. If you don't hear from me for the next day or so ......... or longer, you will know that we lost power. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> I'm sure that US President want's to see you alive so that you can keep paying your share of US taxes!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======



Huge misinformation concerning FATCA. It has nothing to do with collecting taxes. Most Americans abroad owe nothing in taxes. It is all about fleecing anyone outside of the USA, who has even a drop of Yankee blood, via penalty forms such as the FuBAR (FINcen114), 8938 and the 5320. All include $10,000 or 1/3rd of your bank account for failing to file on time, or even transposing a couple of digits. None of these have any relation to filling in the form 1040.


----------



## pm-r

> None of these have any relation to filling in the form 1040.



Regardless of what you want to call it, they all sound like a bunch of US government money grabs. 

And that doesn't even include all the accounting and legal costs that are needed to prove that you are already innocent. Gheese...


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hoping for the best in NS.

Today on SAP a Canuck $5 Bill in our video and bouncing balls. Also Al Popil and his pal Pookie the squirrel.

And the Whatzit preview.


----------



## SINC

I am supposed to be in a car show today, but by the looks of the weather, it will be rained out. Only was able to attend two shows this year due to rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Huge misinformation concerning FATCA. It has nothing to do with collecting taxes. Most Americans abroad owe nothing in taxes. It is all about fleecing anyone outside of the USA, who has even a drop of Yankee blood, via penalty forms such as the FuBAR (FINcen114), 8938 and the 5320. All include $10,000 or 1/3rd of your bank account for failing to file on time, or even transposing a couple of digits. None of these have any relation to filling in the form 1040.


Sadly, all too true, Bob. So, I pay my accountant to file my US taxes and end us paying no US taxes. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Regardless of what you want to call it, they all sound like a bunch of US government money grabs.
> 
> And that doesn't even include all the accounting and legal costs that are needed to prove that you are already innocent. Gheese...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Again, sadly, all too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Well, the storm is upon us now. Winds are picking up and the rains have started. Wish me luck. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I read the storm will reach ground at Peggy's Cove. By looking at the map that would surely mean the eye would be right over Lununburg, would it not? Stay safe Marc and Greg both.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I read the storm will reach ground at Peggy's Cove. By looking at the map that would surely mean the eye would be right over Lununburg, would it not? Stay safe Marc and Greg both.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...mpsQcXJdbcbKHP9IxiRHCi_BasU65xZjVdpzM2neYzr5M

Yes, the eye of the hurricane will track just over Lunenburg.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Regardless of what you want to call it, they all sound like a bunch of US government money grabs.
> 
> And that doesn't even include all the accounting and legal costs that are needed to prove that you are already innocent. Gheese...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The cost to banks world wide to comply with FATCA demands is in the $Trillions$. The main reason that most banks outside of Canada simply decline any tainted customers.


----------



## Rps

Take care Marc!


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, the eye of the hurricane will track just over Lunenburg.


Certainly looks like you are going to get slammed with winds and rain. I hope you stay safe and well. Hope to hear from you when the power is back on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Take care Marc!





18m2 said:


> Certainly looks like you are going to get slammed with winds and rain. I hope you stay safe and well. Hope to hear from you when the power is back on.


Merci, mes amis. Amazingly, we still have power .............. for now. If I go silent, it will be for days on end. Power was lost just outside of Lunenburg with the expected restoration of power sometime Tuesday afternoon .......... or later. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...mpsQcXJdbcbKHP9IxiRHCi_BasU65xZjVdpzM2neYzr5M
> 
> Yes, the eye of the hurricane will track just over Lunenburg.





18m2 said:


> Certainly looks like you are going to get slammed with winds and rain. I hope you stay safe and well. Hope to hear from you when the power is back on.



Isn't the "_*eye of the hurricane*_" the calmest part of the storm, relatively speaking that is???

Maybe all the four chairs and the patio table may get tipped over this time in Marc's backyard. For real this time. 

Or maybe Marc and some buddies caould enjoy a beer or two in the calm and sunshine??? 


> The cyclone's lowest barometric pressure occurs in the eye and can be as much as 15 percent lower than the pressure outside the storm. _*In strong tropical cyclones, the eye is characterized by light winds and clear skies, surrounded on all sides by a towering, symmetric eyewall.*_


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_(cyclone)



- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Ventusky - Wind ... Rain ... Temperature charts looks pretty bad to the SW of the eye.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> ... ...
> And the Whatzit preview.



At first glance I thought the _*Whatzit preview*_ was for collecting and storing loose coin change, but then realized they were actually a design of a type of _*cow magnet*_, given to young cows to collect any small magnetic metal bits they might swallow, and that keep them in one of their first stomachs and prevents any metal bits doing further damage if they passed further and into their other guts and intestines.

PS: I keep a different design cow magnet in my computer desk tool drawer that gets used for all kinds of different jobs. Just so handy at times of need.

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Isn't the "_*eye of the hurricane*_" the calmest part of the storm, relatively speaking that is???
> 
> Maybe all the four chairs and the patio table may get tipped over this time in Marc's backyard. For real this time.
> 
> Or maybe Marc and some buddies caould enjoy a beer or two in the calm and sunshine???
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_(cyclone)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True ............... and then you get hammered. 

Eye of Dorian continues to close quickly towards the Lunenburg area. Winds increasing with gusts being reported 141 km/h just outside of town which is exposed on the coast.

All patio furniture is stored in the garage.


----------



## SINC

Just talked to Greg in Lower Sackville. Eye is over them and all calm right now. Still have power so no issue. He is BBQing on his back deck.


----------



## pm-r

> He is BBQing on his back deck.


Ahhh... Just like a good True Canadian would... especially on a Saturday evening... ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP great guitar picking, cute puppy and the waiting game.


----------



## SINC

Just had a chat with Greg on Facebook. He still has power in Lower Sackville.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just had a chat with Greg on Facebook. He still has power in Lower Sackville.



Good news, but things may be different at Marc's house as I haven't seen a post from him this morning which is a bit unusual.

- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Good news, but things may be different at Marc's house as I haven't seen a post from him this morning which is a bit unusual.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I read where 400,000 homes in NS were without power. Even if he has a generator all the infrastructure is likely not working.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I read where 400,000 homes in NS were without power. Even if he has a generator all the infrastructure is likely not working.



It looks like even their date clock got knocked off wack there as well:


> _*2019-09-11*_
> Town of Lunenburg postpones Fishers’ Memorial Service as South Shore prepares for Hurricane Dorian


That's considering today's date is: 2019-09-08

https://lighthousenow.ca/article.php?title=Town_of_Lunenburg_postpones_Fishers_Memorial_Servi


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good news, but things may be different at Marc's house as I haven't seen a post from him this morning which is a bit unusual.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true, Patrick. We got a direct hit here in Lunenburg, with winds up to 152km/h and 125mm of rain. Amazingly, we had no tree or home damage and we lost power for only 21 hours. We are about 6 blocks from the local hospital and Nova Scotia Power made those grids their first priority. We have opened up our home to those in the community that we know are still without power. We should be having a big BBQ tonight.

Don, good to hear your son is OK and with power. 80% of the population of NS were not as lucky. Still, we only lost power for less than a day, so we are grateful.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I read where 400,000 homes in NS were without power. Even if he has a generator all the infrastructure is likely not working.



Update now says 450,000 homes in NS were without power.
Last Updated Sunday, September 8, 2019 11:47AM EDT
https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/this-is-what-nova-scotia-looks-like-post-dorian-1.4583317

Can someone explain why so many police officers are shown just wearing short sleeve shirts while the rain pours down and the wind screams past them???

At least most TV commentators wear decent protective rain gear and a cap!!! I guess they have or get a better budget to cover the costs???

But not to worry, Ottawa is going to "_*deploy 700,000 soldiers*_" to "help with the deveststion".
Honest, thay's what the newscaster said amd I replayed the video w/ audio just to confirm!!!

EDIT:
Update: the CTV NEWS video now says just "700 soldiers", to "deal with the aftermath"...!!! Phew... that's a relief!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> So true, Patrick. We got a direct hit here in Lunenburg,
> ... ... ...
> We should be having a big BBQ tonight.




Glad to read that you're all safe and sound Marc, and that BBQ sounds like fun.

There should be lots of spare wood around from all the trees down to help flavour the barbecue. ;-)


I really can't fathom such winds at those velocities nor the rain at those volumes. 

Actually I can't believe that there are still trees and structures standing!!! And harder to believe that the winds were at least twice as strong in the Bahamas.

You can't fight Nature, but one can try and cope with her and keep oneself protected.

Thank goodness it wasn't snowing or even hailing outside.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Glad to read that you're all safe and sound Marc, and that BBQ sounds like fun.
> 
> There should be lots of spare wood around from all the trees down to help flavour the barbecue. ;-)
> 
> 
> I really can't fathom such winds at those velocities nor the rain at those volumes.
> 
> Actually I can't believe that there are still trees and structures standing!!! And harder to believe that the winds were at least twice as strong in the Bahamas.
> 
> You can't fight Nature, but one can try and cope with her and keep oneself protected.
> 
> Thank goodness it wasn't snowing or even hailing outside.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, compared to the Bahamas, we got an Autumn rainfall. Some trees were completely uprooted in Lunenburg County, but only my neighbor lost a major limb which snapped off and fell in his garden ............... hitting nothing but grass. We were all lucky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night. We lost power for a minute as they got other nearby communities online. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early for no reason. Strange that there is no wind or rain pounding the house to keep me awake or to wake me up. Whatever, I shall start the coffee brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you must have got up early to read SAP! Today a piggy with the zoomies, a spoon you can eat and bacon. Yep, bacon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you must have got up early to read SAP! Today a piggy with the zoomies, a spoon you can eat and bacon. Yep, bacon.


Bacon ................ :love2::love2::love2:

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Worked out in the garden for most of the day, weeding and mowing the lawn and helping a neighbor pick up small branches that came down in the storm.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a granny who can really ick a guitar, a high bar demo and a well-placed billboard in Edmonton.


----------



## SINC

Good grief, I nearly forgot to wish you all Happy Palindrome Week. Details on today's SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good grief, I nearly forgot to wish you all Happy Palindrome Week. Details on today's SAP.


 Dammit, I'm Mad! ... Don, you are getting so forgetful these days.  What are the odds that you are getting old? Never Odd Or Even


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Dammit, I'm Mad! ... Don, you are getting so forgetful these days.  What are the odds that you are getting old? Never Odd Or Even


Mad? Hardly. Angry perhaps?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Dammit, I'm Mad! ... Don, you are getting so forgetful these days.  What are the odds that you are getting old? Never Odd Or Even


Top spot..........Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mad? Hardly. Angry perhaps?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Top spot..........Marc.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

HAPPY PALINDROME WEEK! The next 10 days are palindromes, meaning the date reads the same backward as forward.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. Really tired right now. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I too am really beat today. Been up since 2:30 a.m. so time to shut it down. Another SAP to do in about eight hours. Night all.


----------



## pm-r

An interesting SAP _*revolvermaps*_ change lately in that I'm now flagged as being in Salt Spring Island as compared to Sidney BC which I was previously which is much more realistic, but not as good as when it had me flagged at Brentwood Bay BC which would be dead on.

I wonder why it's changed so drastically and quite an unlikely place for anything to be transmitting my whereabouts.

Just curious and wondering. Anyone else's revolvermaps flagged location on SAP changed lately???


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

I show up on the revolvermap in Duncan.

I'm convinced locations on the internet is a black art.

If I use one of the mapping apps and search for restaurants I usually get pointed too establishments over by you which is over an hour drive away. None factor in that I cannot traverse the Saanich Inlet in a car.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> An interesting SAP _*revolvermaps*_ change lately in that I'm now flagged as being in Salt Spring Island as compared to Sidney BC which I was previously which is much more realistic, but not as good as when it had me flagged at Brentwood Bay BC which would be dead on.
> 
> I wonder why it's changed so drastically and quite an unlikely place for anything to be transmitting my whereabouts.
> 
> Just curious and wondering. Anyone else's revolvermaps flagged location on SAP changed lately???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


As long as I use my home wifi to connect, it is always correct as St. Albert, but if I use my iPhone tethered, it shows me as Edmonton no matter where I am, even in Saskatchewan it still claims Edmonton.

My weather apps on the other hand, correctly show the actual Sask. town I am in on my iPhone when travelling.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cat with moves, a breaching whale and that Starbuck's logo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Still hard to believe that these great buildings were brought down on this day, so many years ago. Lest we forget.


----------



## Rps

Don, SAP piece maybe?


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie drivers ...................


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, SAP piece maybe?
> 
> View attachment 90676


Thanks Rp, that works.


----------



## pm-r

This seems quite appropriate and a very clever and observant man.


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Watch the video. I bet this driver could not do this twice.

https://www.bigrigs.com.au/news/crazy-how-did-truckie-walk-away/3828175/


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Watch the video. I bet this driver could not do this twice.
> 
> https://www.bigrigs.com.au/news/crazy-how-did-truckie-walk-away/3828175/


Amazingly, no one was hurt.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> This seems quite appropriate and a very clever and observant man.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Yet another reason why I chose Twain as my avatar pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just before Saturday's hurricane hit us, I picked some toms that were starting to ripen. They all turned red this morning. :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Just before Saturday's hurricane hit us, I picked some toms that were starting to ripen. They all turned red this morning. :love2: :love2: :love2:



They look great but the Fall Fair is over is it not, so no ribbons or awards.

What brand(s) did you grow this year???

But I forgot if I had already asked which I think I had.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They look great but the Fall Fair is over is it not, so no ribbons or awards.
> 
> What brand(s) did you grow this year???
> 
> But I forgot if I had already asked which I think I had.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


They are Scotia toms ................... not sure what happened with that big tom since they are supposed to be medium sized and very sweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Just before Saturday's hurricane hit us, I picked some toms that were starting to ripen. They all turned red this morning. :love2: :love2: :love2:


Home grown tomatoes are the best. They actually taste like tomatoes.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> They are Scotia toms ................... not sure what happened with that big tom since they are supposed to be medium sized and very sweet.


Reminded me of one of my favourites. Sorry about the one drive link, Stephanie is pretty good at keeping her songs off youtube.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ahzy6tqT0wBFj0vsZjE6CyOq0MM5?e=fYz0E6


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at pianos, mood swings and dead, not dad.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Reminded me of one of my favourites. Sorry about the one drive link, Stephanie is pretty good at keeping her songs off youtube.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ahzy6tqT0wBFj0vsZjE6CyOq0MM5?e=fYz0E6


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rainy here.

Don maybe SAP worthy...but certainly something to brighten our day!

https://youtu.be/nqurVuSmezo


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy here.
> 
> Don maybe SAP worthy...but certainly something to brighten our day!
> 
> https://youtu.be/nqurVuSmezo




You mean you could actually understand any of the actual words he was using...??? 

I'll pass. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

So true for many of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Found a dime on the Bluenose II wharf !


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin early. We have some American friends over to watch the debates. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the ways the world might end, one big cat and where are my chips?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone ......................... or some SAP inspired French Fries???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee anyone ......................... or some SAP inspired French Fries???


Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee, but I will skip the fries. That would be a boo boo for breakfast.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.

Marc, I guess I’m with the 40%.

Don loved the tree joke!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee, but I will skip the fries. That would be a boo boo for breakfast.


OK. How about fries with lunch? A BLT with garden fresh Ts?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Marc, I guess I’m with the 40%.
> 
> Don loved the tree joke!


:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in The Shang. Maybe I should give away some of my 50+ red vine ripened toms????? More are green and pink and we need to do something with them. Deborah is going to make a dried tomato/shrimp/pasta/basil mean tonight to cut into this load before the next harvest comes in. No frost in the foreseeable future here in Lunenburg, so there is no rush to bring them indoors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess there are no takers on my free toms. Maybe tomorrow. Guess I shall pull the pin and hope to see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Would love free toms, but actually getting at them is kind of difficult! 

Weird issue today, my iPhone suddenly gave me a message that the SIM card failed. Sure enough could not make a call or text. Went to the Telus store and they replaced it free and now it works again. Good thing the owner spotted me in a very long line up. He is my first advertiser ever on SAP and he took me aside and did the deed in about five minutes and I was on my way.

Nice to have pull when you need it! ;-)


----------



## pm-r

> Weird issue today, my iPhone suddenly gave me a message that the SIM card failed.



Wow...!!! I didn't realize that they could actually fail, let alone that they could actually notify the user that they had failed. That's quite amazing.

Ahhhh,,, yes, the wonders of Technology always waiting to surprise us.

I'll bet as one of your main SAP advertisers, you would have been very surprised if he hadn't come forward to help you.



EDIT:
It seems the SIM card problems can be quite common. I never knew:
_*iPhone Says No SIM Card, Invalid SIM, Or SIM Card Failure – How To Fix*_
https://www.technobezz.com/iphone-says-no-sim-card-installed-invalid-sim-sim-card-failure/



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a placid lake, 'til death do us part and some Hendrix on a weird instrument.


----------



## SINC

Plus I remembered the early Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Would love free toms, but actually getting at them is kind of difficult!
> 
> Weird issue today, my iPhone suddenly gave me a message that the SIM card failed. Sure enough could not make a call or text. Went to the Telus store and they replaced it free and now it works again. Good thing the owner spotted me in a very long line up. He is my first advertiser ever on SAP and he took me aside and did the deed in about five minutes and I was on my way.
> 
> Nice to have pull when you need it! ;-)


We could send you some toms via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Plus I remembered the early Whatzit?


Looks like a formula for German mustard gas or an active agent in the herbicide Agent Orange. Still, there is something "fishy smelling" in this picture to lead us astray.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some pics of yesterday's Harvest Moon. I like to get close ups of my favorite landing spots of the various Apollo missions.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. So I guess you could say you are “mooning” us Marc.


----------



## Rps

Haven’t a clue on the Whatzit.

Patrick here is Chris Hough without the English accent.....Don maybe SAP worthy as this guy can really play

https://youtu.be/4K8_B2RAGd0


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. So I guess you could say you are “mooning” us Marc.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> Plus I remembered the early Whatzit?



Well, I'd have to guess that your Whatzit preview is just a 2-D model mounted on a dispay board to represent some chemical element.

I'll leave it to the chemists as to which one but I am guessing it may even be one of the symbols for some methyl group.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

@RP


> Patrick here is Chris Hough without the English accent.....Don maybe SAP worthy as this guy can really play



Wow, as you say, he can sure play that uke well.

Thanks.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Don, just a question on the Whatzit.....is the colour significant? The thing looks like it’s made of the glow in the dark material...so it could be a wall hanging of some sort.


----------



## SINC

No Rp, from looking at the answer, the colour does not seem to be significant to the ID of the object.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Well, I'd have to guess that your Whatzit preview is just a 2-D model mounted on a dispay board to represent some chemical element.
> 
> I'll leave it to the chemists as to which one but I am guessing it may even be one of the symbols for some methyl group.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick has it, all but for which element is represented. Well done. 

I might add I nearly spewed my coffee through my nose when I read his methyl comment! You will all see why when the answer appears tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

> I might add I nearly spewed my coffee through my nose when I read his methyl comment! You will all see why when the answer appears tomorrow.



I'm sorry about the coffee and I guess I'll have to wait to see the reason why. No humour was intended.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

No need to be sorry, but I am still gigglin'!


----------



## Dr.G.

Methylamine is an organic compound with a formula of CH₃NH₂. It has a fishy smell which is why I wrote "Still, there is something "fishy smelling" in this picture to lead us astray" earlier. Or, "something is rotten in Denmark."


----------



## pm-r

> Methylamine is an organic compound with a formula of CH₃NH₂.



Is that what the Whatzit chemical symbol represents?? Methylamine???

A google search didn't work for me and I never took chemistry or understood clearly how their symbols and formulas worked.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

I will give you the answer a day early tomorrow. Then you will understNd why it tickled me.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Is that what the Whatzit chemical symbol represents?? Methylamine???
> 
> A google search didn't work for me and I never took chemistry or understood clearly how their symbols and formulas worked.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


All I recall from university chemistry is that Methanimine is derived from formaldehyde and methane. Both stink and it smells like rotting fish. I recall my university chemistry prof telling us that the main sources of methane were the farts of cows around the world.

"A google search didn't work for me and I never took chemistry or understood clearly how their symbols and formulas worked." Ionic bonding is the key, but there has to be something more to this whatzit pic. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> I recall my university chemistry prof telling us that the main sources of methane were the farts of cows around the world.



I had to go for some breathing tests last year and in the test lab were too large compressed gas cylinders in a coded colour I did not recognize, and when I asked the tester what they were, he said it was methane gas for an old test they used to use. I can't imagine anybody having to breathe anything like that...

I also suggested that I guess they got the gas from the sewer covers, but I never really knew that they actually bottled the bloody stuff or who would use it!!!

All I know is it can be bloody dangerous and deadly and explosive.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I had to go for some breathing tests last year and in the test lab were too large compressed gas cylinders in a coded colour I did not recognize, and when I asked the tester what they were, he said it was methane gas for an old test they used to use. I can't imagine anybody having to breathe anything like that...
> 
> I also suggested that I guess they got the gas from the sewer covers, but I never really knew that they actually bottled the bloody stuff or who would use it!!!
> 
> All I know is it can be bloody dangerous and deadly and explosive.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Want to watch the post-Harvest moon rise in the east while I take my dogs out back for the last time tonight. See you all tomorrow. Maybe I should give out some Lunenburg SWAG to attract more folks to the Shang thread? Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> I had to go for some breathing tests last year and in the test lab were too large compressed gas cylinders in a coded colour I did not recognize, and when I asked the tester what they were, he said it was methane gas for an old test they used to use. I can't imagine anybody having to breathe anything like that...
> 
> I also suggested that I guess they got the gas from the sewer covers, but I never really knew that they actually bottled the bloody stuff or who would use it!!!
> 
> All I know is it can be bloody dangerous and deadly and explosive.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======



BTW Methane and Ethane are odorless, hence the additive in natural gas to give it that distinctive aroma.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, I guess it is time to give you the answer to today's Whatzit? and explain why I snorted coffee out my nose when I read Patrick's post.

The element Bixman was looking to be ID'ed was the symbol for caffeine. You see Marc had just offered me a Shang coffee and I've heard bad coffee called gasoline before and it tickled me when I read it.  Small minds easily amused I guess.


----------



## SINC

As for SAP today, there is a gif you simply will not believe of a guy who bounces a spinning bottle cap off a wall to hit and remove a bottle cap from a bottle. If that isn't enough, he quickly spins another cap off the wall, which strikes the bottle cap he removed, reverses and spins the third cap back on the bottle. Just amazing. 

Also check out today's video to see things you may never see again. 

And oh yeah, SAP is mooning you today as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, I guess it is time to give you the answer to today's Whatzit? and explain why I snorted coffee out my nose when I read Patrick's post.
> 
> The element Bixman was looking to be ID'ed was the symbol for caffeine. You see Marc had just offered me a Shang coffee and I've heard bad coffee called gasoline before and it tickled me when I read it.  Small minds easily amused I guess.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As for SAP today, there is a gif you simply will not believe of a guy who bounces a spinning bottle cap off a wall to hit and remove a bottle cap from a bottle. If that isn't enough, he quickly spins another cap off the wall, which strikes the bottle cap he removed, reverses and spins the third cap back on the bottle. Just amazing.
> 
> Also check out today's video to see things you may never see again.
> 
> And oh yeah, SAP is mooning you today as well.


I saw the bottle cap clip but still can't believe I saw it actually happen.  Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great moon shots by my favorite photographer.


----------



## SINC

I have a photo of the Milky Way taken by my pal Al Popil down in the south country near Writing On Stone park. I am holding it until Al returns from his Alaska trip where he is currently attempting to photograph grizzly bears. 

I bought a new photo image editing program called Photolemur which I used on his Milky Way shot. The detail in the enhanced version of his shot actually startled me when I first saw it. Since I never edit his photos as a common courtesy, I wanted to seek his permission to run the edited version. He should be back next week and hopefully with some shots of grizzlies too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have a photo of the Milky Way taken by my pal Al Popil down in the south country near Writing On Stone park. I am holding it until Al returns from his Alaska trip where he is currently attempting to photograph grizzly bears.
> 
> I bought a new photo image editing program called Photolemur which I used on his Milky Way shot. The detail in the enhanced version of his shot actually startled me when I first saw it. Since I never edit his photos as a common courtesy, I wanted to seek his permission to run the edited version. He should be back next week and hopefully with some shots of grizzlies too.


Those should be interesting pics, Don.


----------



## pm-r

> The element Bixman was looking to be ID'ed was the symbol for caffeine.


I just googled for such a symbol and came across this one that's actually made with coffee beans that I thought was rather neat.

But too bad they didn't make the name a little bit more jiggly or with the shakes.

BTW: I've heard rumours that Marc's coffee isn't too bad and doesn't taste like gasoline. ;-) 😠


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> BTW: I've heard rumours that Marc's coffee isn't too bad and doesn't taste like gasoline. ;-) 😠
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting all sorts of PMs from non-regular Shang visitors wanting some coffee and Nova Scotia SWAG.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up to the bright light of a nearly full moon streaming in through our southwest windows. I thought someone turned on the light.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP dummies afloat, getting all the angles and Archaeologists Find 2,100-year-old ‘iPhone’ In Grave Of Woman Buried In Russian ‘Atlantis.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP dummies afloat, getting all the angles and Archaeologists Find 2,100-year-old ‘iPhone’ In Grave Of Woman Buried In Russian ‘Atlantis.


Interesting ............... but which iPhone charger will it use??????????


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cool here...but that’s okay with me.

Don I thought you might find this funny......forgive its slightly political nature


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cool here...but that’s okay with me.
> 
> Don I thought you might find this funny......forgive its slightly political nature
> 
> View attachment 90732


Forgive it? Hell no, I love it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cool here...but that’s okay with me.
> 
> Don I thought you might find this funny......forgive its slightly political nature
> 
> View attachment 90732


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the Lunenburg SWAG certainly brought people out to the deck at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## pm-r

> Well, the Lunenburg SWAG certainly brought people out to the deck at The Cafe Chez Marc.



And it looks like the Bluenose II has finished her summer gallivanting about and is now back in Home Port.

I'll bet a lot of tourists were quite disappointed to find her away from her home port during their visit to Lunenburg, NS.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And it looks like the Bluenose II has finished her summer gallivanting about and is now back in Home Port.
> 
> I'll bet a lot of tourists were quite disappointed to find her away from her home port during their visit to Lunenburg, NS.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true, Patrick. There are more tour buses these days than in August when she was out of port. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a tiger grabs a toy monkey, bananas with ketchup? and Alberta woods fall colours of the Bigleaf Hydrangea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Don, strawberries with bananas ............. yes .............. with ketchup XX)XX) 

Some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, it sure is SAP ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, it sure is SAP ready.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://home.remedydaily.com/2017/0...8lwylAbVgoqxp4qthIOXdAyn2IvMxRaiZK0fKFYRotnQw

I'm in. Tomorrow morning, the ice cream is on the house. :love2: :love2: :love2:

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. for some ice cream and/or coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Wow Marc, another fine find that I can use on SAP, thanks again.

Today on SAP a whoops on a bike, a Turkish wedding dance video and bird on a wire.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow Marc, another fine find that I can use on SAP, thanks again.
> 
> Today on SAP a whoops on a bike, a Turkish wedding dance video and bird on a wire.


Thought so. Care for some coffee ............... or ice cream?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is making her secret BBQ sauce .................. and I have been kicked out of the kitchen.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah is making her secret BBQ sauce .................. and I have been kicked out of the kitchen.



BTW: Does she also use and do a dry rub on her BBR ribs or other meats???

I guess that would be a secret recipe as well if she does???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> BTW: Does she also use and do a dry rub on her BBR ribs or other meats???
> 
> I guess that would be a secret recipe as well if she does???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, she uses a rub on ribs, some sort of special spices on chicken, salmon and steak, and her secret sauce. I have said that if she writes it down at least it could be passed on to our son, who is getting into cooking these days. "Nothing will be put into writing" was her response. Thus, it is a true secret ................. but so, so good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP big mushrooms, doorbell surprise and all about ants in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Fresh coffee is again brewing to get things moving here in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...FnOfCVSntRKUw6Msoc__-jzmNDpNxJmbKiJtaNw8ng0Os

Don, SAP worthy?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...FnOfCVSntRKUw6Msoc__-jzmNDpNxJmbKiJtaNw8ng0Os
> 
> Don, SAP worthy?


Absoutely, thank you sir!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...FnOfCVSntRKUw6Msoc__-jzmNDpNxJmbKiJtaNw8ng0Os
> 
> Don, SAP worthy?



Let's see the pipeline protestors get any support for such a similar project in this country... yeah right...!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Absoutely, thank you sir!





pm-r said:


> Let's see the pipeline protestors get any support for such a similar project in this country... yeah right...!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a dog loves a horse, Rp's maple uke video and a Liberal Halloween costume. Also that Milky Way shot by Al Popil I mentioned a few days back.


----------



## SINC

This clearly shows the ability of the new software to pick out detain beyond what seems to be captured. Original unedited photo.


----------



## SINC

Same photo now edited in Photolemur.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing night sky pics, Don. What sort of camera does he use?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, Al shoots with Canon digital equipment, most of which is top of the line, particularly his glass, as he calls it his lenses, some costing many thousands of dollars.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today and we will probably hit 27c. This Sunday is one of my favourite events here, which is Open Streets Windsor. https://www.citywindsor.ca/resident...vents/open-streets-windsor/Pages/default.aspx. It is usually a fun event with many of the main drags closed to cars. So many many walkers and bike riders take to the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, Al shoots with Canon digital equipment, most of which is top of the line, particularly his glass, as he calls it his lenses, some costing many thousands of dollars.


Thanks for the info, Don. I was just curious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today and we will probably hit 27c. This Sunday is one of my favourite events here, which is Open Streets Windsor. https://www.citywindsor.ca/resident...vents/open-streets-windsor/Pages/default.aspx. It is usually a fun event with many of the main drags closed to cars. So many many walkers and bike riders take to the street.


Morning, Rp. Have fun at this event.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> So true.




Yup.

I've had such a clipping on our refrigerator for years now. Quite yellowed in fact and looking old, but so true.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yup.
> 
> I've had such a clipping on our refrigerator for years now. Quite yellowed in fact and looking old, but so true.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Just got in from an hour with Emmy on the back courtyard. So full of energy and so much fun. Time for me to head for bed as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a new car model in our video, a small girl and her pet snake and will you get Alzheimer's? See if you can find the camel!


----------



## SINC

And your preview of tomorrow's Whatzit?


----------



## SINC

We are rapidly losing our leaves and another week will see them all gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got in from an hour with Emmy on the back courtyard. So full of energy and so much fun. Time for me to head for bed as well.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are rapidly losing our leaves and another week will see them all gone.


Wow. Is this early for you folks or the usual change of seasons?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Is this early for you folks or the usual change of seasons?


No, not early, normal to lose all leaves by the end of this month.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, not early, normal to lose all leaves by the end of this month.


 Sadly, you folks did not even have much of a summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be 29c here today. Will be doing steaks on the barbie tonight. One thing about Windsor is BBQ weather....I’ve actually had it out in February When the temps were in the teens. 

I guess I’m in trouble as I haven’t seen the camel as yet.........but I’ve never been good at visual puzzles. When I lived in The GTA the Sun used to run 3D photos and I could never see them...oh well.

Awaiting watching Georgia today.....I’m an SEC fan.


----------



## SINC

It took me a while looking for the camel, but I finally found the little bugger. 

And that folks, is a hint.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And your preview of tomorrow's Whatzit?



Well that Whatzit? looks like a gaget that could be used as a letter or bill holder, but I believe its real intention and job was to be used as a _*Canning Lid Sterilizing Rack Holder*_ that holds the lids used for home canning in boiling water.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> It took me a while looking for the camel, but I finally found the little bugger.
> 
> And that folks, is a hint.


Got it! Thank for the clue.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Well that Whatzit? looks like a gaget that could be used as a letter or bill holder, but I believe its real intention and job was to be used as a _*Canning Lid Sterilizing Rack Holder*_ that holds the lids used for home canning in boiling water.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


You beat me to it Patrick. It looks like the one my mother used to use. Does anyone still put down stuff anymore?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be 29c here today. Will be doing steaks on the barbie tonight. One thing about Windsor is BBQ weather....I’ve actually had it out in February When the temps were in the teens.
> 
> I guess I’m in trouble as I haven’t seen the camel as yet.........but I’ve never been good at visual puzzles. When I lived in The GTA the Sun used to run 3D photos and I could never see them...oh well.
> 
> Awaiting watching Georgia today.....I’m an SEC fan.


Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love2: Watched many a great game at Sanford Stadium during my 3 years at UGA.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFDB7mpm990[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOMdrh8lIZM[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> You beat me to it Patrick. It looks like the one my mother used to use. _*Does anyone still put down stuff anymore?[/*_QUOTE]
> 
> Lots of people we know put up a lot of stuff, both canned and Frozen. Fruits and vegetables.
> 
> My daughter just finished putting up 60 pounds of blackberries she picked from the wild bushes around her place.
> 
> That is a lot of berries!!! And I don't know how she fits it in between her long nurses shifts.
> 
> Unfortunately for many, the new housing projects leave very little room in their yards for gardens,
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> My daughter just finished putting up 60 pounds of blackberries she picked from the wild bushes around her place.


WOW! How does she keep from getting poked by the thorns?


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> WOW! How does she keep from getting poked by the thorns?



I think she uses some of her husband's heavy-duty working clothes, and I think she has her own collection of specialty Blackberry picking garments she has kept for such use over the years.

Maybe even leather shirts and gloves if not even full body coveralls as far as I know.

PS: She didn't pick all 60 lb in one session!!! ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on a busy edition of SAP the Whatzit?, Harper's fault and a great video on cooking eggs. If you tire of your eggs cooked the same old way on weekends, here are suggestions to change up the same old, same old.


----------



## SINC

I ran across this while surfing the web for SAP items yesterday and thought I would post it here instead.

The photo caption read: _We had to say goodbye yesterday. She was waiting in the clouds on the way home._


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I ran across this while surfing the web for SAP items yesterday and thought I would post it here instead.
> 
> The photo caption read: _We had to say goodbye yesterday. She was waiting in the clouds on the way home._


I think I saw this once before, Don. A great moment after a difficult moment. :-love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some morning coffee ............... and eggs cooked in the traditional manner?


----------



## eMacMan

Sometimes we need to know the other side of a story. This one is worth the read.
https://www.seattlepi.com/local/opinion/article/The-other-story-from-a-Pillow-Angel-1240555.php


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Sometimes we need to know the other side of a story. This one is worth the read.
> https://www.seattlepi.com/local/opinion/article/The-other-story-from-a-Pillow-Angel-1240555.php


Being the father of a profoundly disabled daughter, I am able to relate. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. Have to go and get my driver's license renewed. What a hassle. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Going to pull the pin early. Have to go and get my driver's license renewed. What a hassle. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Why a hassle? No issue for me in Alberta at age 70, nor at age 75 altho a physical was involved.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a cat practicing a leap, an airliner overtaking an airliner filmed from a third airliner and a tippling turtle?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Why a hassle? No issue for me in Alberta at age 70, nor at age 75 altho a physical was involved.


No physical, just take a number and wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Deborah needs the car this morning, so I shall go for the renewal tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No physical, just take a number and wait.


Is there an office in Lunenburg or do you have to go to Halifax?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Is there an office in Lunenburg or do you have to go to Halifax?


No, it's in Bridgewater, which is about 15 minutes from Lunenburg. Since they closed some other provincial offices south of us, everyone has to stream into the Bridgewater office for various provincial services. Such is Life. I bring my iPad and use their free wifi as I wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some more SAP Words of Wisdom?


----------



## Dr.G.

Never made it to renew my driver's license. It was too nice of a day so I worked outside instead. Maybe tomorrow. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

_*The SAP Sunday Whatzit? Answer*_


> * You do not need tongs to lift snap lids. This is what
> most people I know use, a ball magnet lid
> lifter. - Geordie in Edmonton



Well I'm glad that magnet thing shown in today's _The Sunday Whatzit? Answer_ wasn't the actual Whatizit to guess its use as I wouldm't have guessed that usage in a hundred years. No way... ;-)

PS: Does anyone kmow if it only picks up one lid at a time or do two or more lids get attached to the magnet???



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> _*The SAP Sunday Whatzit? Answer*_
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm glad that magnet thing shown in today's _The Sunday Whatzit? Answer_ wasn't the actual Whatizit to guess its use as I wouldm't have guessed that usage in a hundred years. No way... ;-)
> 
> PS: Does anyone kmow if it only picks up one lid at a time or do two or more lids get attached to the magnet???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I know the lady well who sent it to me Patrick, so will ask and let you know.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP one of my better flower shots of late, an incredible encounter with a gray whale and rethinking the bicycle seat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone?

Don, re that bicycle seat pic .............................


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> I know the lady well who sent it to me Patrick, so will ask and let you know.


And she replied:

"My personal experience is that the magnet sometimes picks up 2 together but that only happens when I am lazy and plop the lids in the water in a pile without spreading them out a little.I have never had more than 2 at a time."


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/l...j5SCF094IGh-I24mQ7MPd63KmkqwC-m0BRrYPyvSPMXHQ

Shooting is going on just up the road from us.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Got this today......Don SAP maybe


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Got this today......Don SAP maybe
> 
> View attachment 90782


Cute. My son loved that show. Hopefully, Mr. Dressup will not go to India and dress up.


----------



## pm-r

> And she replied:...



And I appreciated her and your effort and answer, and the actions were what I would have expected. 

I would think even that small occurances could be quite frustrating, especially if ine is in a hurry which one usually is at that stage of processing.

But it seems these amazon buyers were happy with the _Ball Magnetic Lid Lifter, Green_ product:
https://www.amazon.com/Ball-Magnetic-Lid-Lifter-Green/dp/B00C8X76RM#customerReviews

At least one doesn't need as much deep boiling water as the lid holder model.

PS: anyone doing any of their own canning this FALL???

My mother would have been preserving almost anything she could get her hands on; fruits or vegetables etcetera, and also expecting my help to do so many years ago... :-D

Actually it was very satisfying and also nice to have some almost fresh products in the middle of winter. It was also an excellent money saver and we certainly weren't a super rich family!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Sinc, I think this one is a classic


----------



## Dr.G.

"Never try to teach a Pig how to sing...It is a waste of time and it really irritates the Pig."

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## SINC

A couple of good ones guys, thanks so much!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A couple of good ones guys, thanks so much!


:clap::clap::clap:

Tell me if you ever need puppy pics. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OTHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of fog horns in the Lunenburg Harbor through an open bedroom window. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a tough day for me yesterday is looking better today so SAP was a bit late uploading this morning. Today features a great video featuring Carl Perkins, Roy Orbison, Johnny Cash And Jerry Lee Lewis singing 'This Train', Don't Talk To Strangers, The Universal Rule in our gif and an Irish Woman Incredibly Finds Two Doppelgängers Living Just Down The Road From Her In Dublin.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a tough day for me yesterday is looking better today so SAP was a bit late uploading this morning. Today features a great video featuring Carl Perkins, Roy Orbison, Johnny Cash And Jerry Lee Lewis singing 'This Train', Don't Talk To Strangers, The Universal Rule in our gif and an Irish Woman Incredibly Finds Two Doppelgängers Living Just Down The Road From Her In Dublin.


Hope you are feeling better today, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://lighthousenow.ca/article.ph...ZzUR_1324ZJ916-WuiurFoMU60BQSnwJQxU2kwU_e3xNc

This is taking place about 10 blocks from where I live.


----------



## SINC

Marc, you should meander down there. It may be your chance to be an unintentional 'extra' in a movie. Think of the fame!


----------



## SINC

The wind has been howling for days now and our leaves are now rapidly being blown off.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc, you should meander down there. It may be your chance to be an unintentional 'extra' in a movie. Think of the fame!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The wind has been howling for days now and our leaves are now rapidly being blown off.


Wow. And some cold temps are headed your way this weekend ............. with a possible 30C temp for Rp. As for me, 20C today is fine with me, as my toms keep ripening on the vine.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...vA76SuwYommouRc-CZ3eZYx5m3AeoSYXXv1rNh291Lquc


----------



## Dr.G.

Oy!!! Our dogs sometimes don't even listen in English.

https://abc7ny.com/5559831/?ex_cid=...R81tUPGWKERwzN1LNdx6qQ_xchB9DWT_jEPe0B3pdYZm4


----------



## Rps

Yup we will be warm.

Anyone been watching the PBS series Country Music? While not a big country fan, the series is more about the history rather than the songs and performances. I’ve got to admit it is a very worthwhile series to watch......all 16 hours of it and I’m about 14 into it now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup we will be warm.
> 
> Anyone been watching the PBS series Country Music? While not a big country fan, the series is more about the history rather than the songs and performances. I’ve got to admit it is a very worthwhile series to watch......all 16 hours of it and I’m about 14 into it now.


Yes, I have watched bits and pieces of it. Ken Burns is a genius when it comes to docs like this show.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see..

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/b...Ov5XWPzB6NwURNedmkWNkfwAGfaMJso3RlpZXyJG4YycI


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see..
> 
> https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/b...Ov5XWPzB6NwURNedmkWNkfwAGfaMJso3RlpZXyJG4YycI


On September 24, 1972 New York’s Joe Namath throws for 496 yards and 6 touchdowns as the Jets defeat Baltimore 44-34. Colts quarterback Johnny Unitas contributes 376 yards as the teams combine for a then record 872 passing yards.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Yup we will be warm.
> 
> Anyone been watching the PBS series Country Music? While not a big country fan, the series is more about the history rather than the songs and performances. I’ve got to admit it is a very worthwhile series to watch......all 16 hours of it and I’m about 14 into it now.


Rarely do I ever watch PBS, got so tired of the constant begging for money day after day, month after month. I simply shut them off. Back in the 70s they had an annual money drive. Any more they hold it weekly, or is it daily by now? And yes, I did send them a donation but that never stopped them.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP climate change "experts"?, water and ice and the demise of railway dining cars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I fondly recall a railway dining car, both in the US and Europe. A great way to travel.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/news/local/halifax-releases-94-million-stadium-plan-357023/


Might get to see a CFL game someday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP climate change "experts"?, water and ice and the demise of railway dining cars.



I can't even access the dining car article as they insist my AdBlocker is running which it isn't. And no, no refrest attempts work so to hell with their site.


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> I can't even access the dining car article as they insist my AdBlocker is running which it isn't. And no, no refrest attempts work so to hell with their site.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Same issue, however my adblocker is active and remains that way. Anyone who has accessed ehMac logged out and without an adblocker should understand the why.


----------



## SINC

FWIW I too run an adblocker (as you can see by the image below) and the link works just fine. Are either of you running the latest Mojave like I am? If not, it might be your answer.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ntent=link&utm_medium=website&utm_source=fark


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a kangaroo vs a goose, those darn grandmas and John Mayer in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing.

Don, that grandma pic was cute.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. The piece on John Mayer was in keeping with what he does. I’ve seen him in concert and he puts on a good show....he is a much better guitar player than gets credit for in my opinion.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. The piece on John Mayer was in keeping with what he does. I’ve seen him in concert and he puts on a good show....he is a much better guitar player than gets credit for in my opinion.


Can't argue with that Rp!


----------



## Rps

Speaking of underrated guitarists......

https://youtu.be/HPUjWIKAYvU


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Speaking of underrated guitarists......
> 
> https://youtu.be/HPUjWIKAYvU


Well the guy can play, but I could only listen. Watching that was painful.


----------



## pm-r

> FWIW I too run an adblocker (as you can see by the image below) and the link works just fine.



Not the case here, and it's never worked properly since they cahanged their site and it has gotten worse lately.

The same thing for all normal browsers I might use, but usually using Google Chrome.

This is typical of what I would see, and no way will their instructions disappear so as to see their site normally:


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Maybe try going to Safari>Preferences>Privacy>Manage website data and remove the Washington Post site from the list, then try again. Usually works for me. Not sure how to do that on other browsers as I use nothing but Safari.


----------



## pm-r

> Maybe try going to Safari>Preferences>Privacy>Manage website data and remove the Washington Post site from the list, then try again



This was interesting trying Safari, which I gave up using because it was not working with so many sites, but the page loaded and showed quite well with a block where the ad would normally be, and yet all the extensions in safari disabled.

That seems a bit odd for such a site but at least this page is viewable:

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Glad you got to read the article. I found it quite interesting. Only ever ate in a dining car once, but it was really good!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad you got to read the article. I found it quite interesting. Only ever ate in a dining car once, but it was really good!


I have been on Amtrak a few times in the US, never on Via here in Canada, and I was on the Orient Express (in third class) in Europe. Loved the whole train experience and the dining car food and service.


----------



## 18m2

We travelled from Vancouver to Toronto on Via and then continued to Montreal on a high speed commuter train. The trip was on our bucket list.

The dinning was the best part of the Via experience. The meals were excellent and the wine was reasonably priced.

We left Vancouver at 8:30 PM and arrived the next morning in Jasper, AB; so we didn't see much of the passage through the Rockies. From Edmonton to Winnipeg is pretty much the same mile after mile after mile. Northern Ontario is like travelling through a tunnel with trees on both sides of the train.

The CN tracks give a rough ride and freight trains have the right-of-way so we were parked on sidings fairly often.

There is no WiFi on the train and what was supposed to be available in the stations didn't work.

We opted for a cabin on the train with up and down bunk beds. The cabin steward made up the beds each night and returned the cabin to seating for the day. However the toilet closet was so confining I found it impossible to rise from john without banging my forehead on the door. There was a handle to use to help with standing. CN thinks of everything.

We spent a lot of time in the observation car, played cards and chatted with the other passengers. Most were like us seniors who were fulfilling a dream to ride the rails across Canada.

We also travelled on the Ghan in Australia. That trip was better than Via. We've been on high speed rail in Europe and in China both were amazing experiences worth trying. 

Over all, it was a good trip but having done it I would not travel by Via again.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> We travelled from Vancouver to Toronto on Via and then continued to Montreal on a high speed commuter train. The trip was on our bucket list.
> 
> The dinning was the best part of the Via experience. The meals were excellent and the wine was reasonably priced.
> 
> We left Vancouver at 8:30 PM and arrived the next morning in Jasper, AB; so we didn't see much of the passage through the Rockies. From Edmonton to Winnipeg is pretty much the same mile after mile after mile. Northern Ontario is like travelling through a tunnel with trees on both sides of the train.
> 
> The CN tracks give a rough ride and freight trains have the right-of-way so we were parked on sidings fairly often.
> 
> There is no WiFi on the train and what was supposed to be available in the stations didn't work.
> 
> We opted for a cabin on the train with up and down bunk beds. The cabin steward made up the beds each night and returned the cabin to seating for the day. However the toilet closet was so confining I found it impossible to rise from john without banging my forehead on the door. There was a handle to use to help with standing. CN thinks of everything.
> 
> We spent a lot of time in the observation car, played cards and chatted with the other passengers. Most were like us seniors who were fulfilling a dream to ride the rails across Canada.
> 
> We also travelled on the Ghan in Australia. That trip was better than Via. We've been on high speed rail in Europe and in China both were amazing experiences worth trying.
> 
> Over all, it was a good trip but having done it I would not travel by Via again.


Sounds like an interesting experience. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.opoja.net/breathtaking-...ewIsA0g8kDP4xIQVpl8thXCKvFNwL7CeBPYcT1RjWWGdU

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.opoja.net/breathtaking-...ewIsA0g8kDP4xIQVpl8thXCKvFNwL7CeBPYcT1RjWWGdU
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Well Marc, I thought it may be, that is until I clicked on the link and saw this below, then I was unimpressed and am left wondering about the validity of that site. Do you get similar stuff on your end?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, I thought it may be, that is until I clicked on the link and saw this below, then I was unimpressed and am left wondering about the validity of that site. Do you get similar stuff on your end?


No, all I got was the image.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin a bit early. Deborah and I shall be heading out to the Annapolis Valley for some fresh NS fruit. See you all sometime tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video with have your mouth watering if you love biscuits, a very clear lake and a close up look at my '49.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I love your '49 .............. but I LOVE biscuits ................. warm and fresh out of the oven with real butter. :love2: :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I love your '49 .............. but I LOVE biscuits ................. warm and fresh out of the oven with real butter. :love2: :love2: :love2: :love2:


I suspected you would enjoy those biscuits, Marc. Please let me know how they turn our when you make them. You ARE going to make them, aren't you?


----------



## pm-r

> You ARE going to make them, aren't you?



Yummy...!!! Those look absolutely delicious.

They look like they would be pretty nice sliced in half with a poached egg perched on top with maybe some grated cheese. And I will gladly accept any Hollandaise sauce on top if he have some.

I think those might even be nicer than using the standard English muffin. ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Son Greg and his band new release just out today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb6EL5d5eyU


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suspected you would enjoy those biscuits, Marc. Please let me know how they turn our when you make them. You ARE going to make them, aren't you?


:love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Son Greg and his band new release just out today.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb6EL5d5eyU


Cool. Great sound and special effects. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Had a fine day trip to the Annapolis Valley. Came back with some local corn, apples, peaches, strawberries and blueberries. All fresh from a couple of farmer's markets.


----------



## pm-r

Here's another nice simple biscuit/Scone Recipe:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy_dqphsakU

I just love the way Cookies follow me around in my browser, very handy and useful quite often.

Now just watch my browser start popping up all those recipes and sources on puff pastry I was just checking out.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

So far, so good for my Riders against Toronto leading 10-5.


----------



## pm-r

Say... I was just wondering if this is the _*Whatizit? Preview DaY*_???

I get confused easily and sometimes forget things these days...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So far, so good for my Riders against Toronto leading 10-5.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Say... I was just wondering if this is the _*Whatizit? Preview DaY*_???
> 
> I get confused easily and sometimes forget things these days...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yer not confused, I am, so here it is!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yer not confused, I am, so here it is!



That seems to be a tongue twisting _*Hair Bun Coil Clip Spiral Spin Screw Pin *_or maybe just a simpler named _*Spiral Bobby Hair Pin Spin Pin*_. A new spin on the old _*Twisted Spiral Bobby Pin*_ that replaced the old _*Elastic Band*_ for holding hair buns in place.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the light rumble of thunder, but no rain. Strange. Still, coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a very unusual car in our video, a dog face plants a kid and Let Us Pray sent in by my brother-in-law in Winnipeg.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a very unusual car in our video, a dog face plants a kid and Let Us Pray sent in by my brother-in-law in Winnipeg.


Poor little boy. A doxie would never do that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly as a pup ................... and her two pups this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Speaking of cute dogs, be aware of hawks and eagles:

https://calgary.ctvnews.ca/video?cl...d=1.4615204&binId=1.1201914&playlistPageNum=1

- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

And speaking of eagles... Gheese...!!! I never quite realized their actual size. This puts things into a bit of reality perspective I'd say eh...???...
Those are some awesome weapons and big powerful tools...

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video on how to make southern fried chicken, Mr. Dress-up returns and your morning smile.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And speaking of eagles... Gheese...!!! I never quite realized their actual size. This puts things into a bit of reality perspective I'd say eh...???...
> Those are some awesome weapons and big powerful tools...
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Wow!!!!!!!! I can see why some people have said an eagle flew down and took a puppy out of their yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Rosh Hashanah to those who celebrate. Shalom, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Happy Rosh Hashanah to those who celebrate. Shalom, mes amis.


Same to you and yours Marc.

Will be cooler here, only about 25c and cloudy.

Getting set for the MLB playoffs.


----------



## eMacMan

Much cooler here. Currently -5°C with about 2 foot accumulation of white death. Been coming for 3 days. Town council seems to be thinking it best to let it melt as I have as yet to see or hear a snow plough.


----------



## SINC

Wow, one has to feel bad for the folks in southern Alberta and Saskatchewan after the weather hit they took over the weekend. Stay the course Bob, it is early enough in the year that it should all melt in a week or so.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Wow, one has to feel bad for the folks in southern Alberta and Saskatchewan after the weather hit they took over the weekend. Stay the course Bob, it is early enough in the year that it should all melt in a week or so.


Been avoiding digging out the snow shovels. Hopefully the warmer weather materializes and I can avoid hiring the bobcat at least until the next one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Same to you and yours Marc.
> 
> Will be cooler here, only about 25c and cloudy.
> 
> Getting set for the MLB playoffs.


Merci, mon ami.

17C and very sunny here, but our 20C days are over for this year. 

Yes, playoffs are here once again. Hard to believe but yesterday was the anniversary of "The Catch" in game 1 of the 1954 World Series. When I was a kid, the series was usually over by my birthday on Oct. 7th. Such is Life.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dK6zPbkFnE[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Much cooler here. Currently -5°C with about 2 foot accumulation of white death. Been coming for 3 days. Town council seems to be thinking it best to let it melt as I have as yet to see or hear a snow plough.


Wow!! If you get some melting then really cold temps, driving will be impossible. Stay warm and safe, Bob. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami.
> 
> 17C and very sunny here, but our 20C days are over for this year.
> 
> Yes, playoffs are here once again. Hard to believe but yesterday was the anniversary of "The Catch" in game 1 of the 1954 World Series. When I was a kid, the series was usually over by my birthday on Oct. 7th. Such is Life.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dK6zPbkFnE


Marc it is funny about which aspects of a play reach iconic status. While it was a good catch ( and we may have talked about this before) I’m sure the manager would say what made that play was the throw in.........some call that play The Catch, I, however title it The Throw.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP BC bears, They Walk Among Us and Florida Man Converts A 17-Year-Old Mercury Cougar Into A $125,000 ‘Bugatti Veyron’.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc it is funny about which aspects of a play reach iconic status. While it was a good catch ( and we may have talked about this before) I’m sure the manager would say what made that play was the throw in.........some call that play The Catch, I, however title it The Throw.


Agreed. Willie Mays said the same thing -- he told Monte Irvin "I had it all the way". Still, the throw prevented a run from scoring ............... and the rest is history. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Can't put that off .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

That time of year again. Come one and come all to the Cafe Chez Marc annual event.


----------



## SINC

Just finished putting the Meteor and the Buick under wraps for the winter, battery tenders on both. Beer later, time for lunch right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished putting the Meteor and the Buick under wraps for the winter, battery tenders on both. Beer later, time for lunch right now.


 See you next year. Is that the purple Meteor?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sixty-four years ago today - October 1, 1955 -- "The Honeymooners" made its television debut from NYC. I was allowed to watch it as an early birthday gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> See you next year. Is that the purple Meteor?


Yes Marc, it is indeed the Meteor, although it is not purple. It is plum, thus the plate reading PLMNICE on the car.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a real cheeseburger, speaking of beef and Shopping Finds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, it is indeed the Meteor, although it is not purple. It is plum, thus the plate reading PLMNICE on the car.


Right ............ the Barney suit was purple. Still, it is a fine classic car. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We are expecting rain today with a high of 25c. With the dex yesterday we were well in the 30s. But we have a drop coming in the next few days.

Watched some of the ball game last night.....and will so today.

Don I liked to shopping joke......I guess you could say that was a Canadiana joke......


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly all too true for some dog owners ................ present company included. :-(


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yes Marc, it is indeed the Meteor, although it is not purple. It is plum, thus the plate reading PLMNICE on the car.


Does she still have the original style Ford V8 Flathead??

They always seem to have their own unique nice sound.

I could never understand why some would drop a Chevy or Chrysler V8 into such cars. That's almost sacrilegious in my mind's eye.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Patrick I’m wondering if guys like Don ( of his era) are the last of the Motörheads. I look around at car shows and do not see any young people with show cars.......I also think the wheels of today will not resonate 20 years in the future as wanting to be collectable.


----------



## 18m2

Rps said:


> Patrick I’m wondering if guys like Don ( of his era) are the last of the Motörheads. I look around at car shows and do not see any young people with show cars.......I also think the wheels of today will not resonate 20 years in the future as wanting to be collectable.


I see a lot of young people with Japanese and German hot rods at shows around here. It's a changing demographic that perhaps means a lot of traditional North American hot rods are going to be sitting in barns waiting for wives to sell them off.


----------



## Rps

18m2 said:


> I see a lot of young people with Japanese and German hot rods at shows around here. It's a changing demographic that perhaps means a lot of traditional North American hot rods are going to be sitting in barns waiting for wives to sell them off.


You may have a point there, Motor City is just across the river and we are a North American auto town.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Does she still have the original style Ford V8 Flathead??
> 
> They always seem to have their own unique nice sound.
> 
> I could never understand why some would drop a Chevy or Chrysler V8 into such cars. That's almost sacrilegious in my mind's eye.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The running gear is bone stock, a 239 cu in flathead V-8 with that distinctive sound using dual Blue Bottle mufflers, simple 2 bbl carb that I rebuilt and tune myself, 12 volt conversion and alternaor plus electric fuel pump with psi control valve. Three on the tree standard tranny, rebuilt master cylinder and all new brake lines. All work done by me (except the 12v wiring) many years back with only about 3,000 miles run since that time.


----------



## Rps

Don SAP maybe,,

A class comes in from recess and is given a spelling test.

"Jimmy, what did you do during recess" asks the teacher. "I played in the sandbox with Sally" says Jimmy. "That's great! If you can spell 'sand' on the board, you get a cookie!" Jimmy does and gets his reward.

"Sally, what did you do during recess?" "I played in the sand box with Jimmy!" "Wow! If you can spell 'box' on the board, you get a cookie!" Sally does and gets a cookie.

"Jamal, what did you do during recess?" "I tried to play with Sally and Jimmy but they just threw rocks at me." "Oh my! That sounds like blatant racial discrimination. If you can spell 'blatant racial discrimination' on the board, you get a cookie!"


----------



## Rps

Marc an afternoon smile for you....

A horse walks into a bar, and orders a pint. 
The Barkeep says "You're in here pretty often.
Do you think you're an alcoholic"?
The horse replies ; "I don't think I am" - -
and suddenly he vanishes from existence.

See the joke is about Descartes' famous philosophy of 
"I think, therefore I am", but to explain that part before the
rest of the joke would be putting Descartes before the horse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don SAP maybe,,
> 
> A class comes in from recess and is given a spelling test.
> 
> "Jimmy, what did you do during recess" asks the teacher. "I played in the sandbox with Sally" says Jimmy. "That's great! If you can spell 'sand' on the board, you get a cookie!" Jimmy does and gets his reward.
> 
> "Sally, what did you do during recess?" "I played in the sand box with Jimmy!" "Wow! If you can spell 'box' on the board, you get a cookie!" Sally does and gets a cookie.
> 
> "Jamal, what did you do during recess?" "I tried to play with Sally and Jimmy but they just threw rocks at me." "Oh my! That sounds like blatant racial discrimination. If you can spell 'blatant racial discrimination' on the board, you get a cookie!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc an afternoon smile for you....
> 
> A horse walks into a bar, and orders a pint.
> The Barkeep says "You're in here pretty often.
> Do you think you're an alcoholic"?
> The horse replies ; "I don't think I am" - -
> and suddenly he vanishes from existence.
> 
> See the joke is about Descartes' famous philosophy of
> "I think, therefore I am", but to explain that part before the
> rest of the joke would be putting Descartes before the horse.


:lmao::clap::lmao:

On a much sadder note, I regret to inform you all about my visit to the doctor's office today. 

Saw my doctor this morning and he said "I have some terrible news for you; you're dying". I quickly asked "How long?" To which my doctor replied, "10". I then asked "10 what? 10 days, months, years?"

My doctor then replied "9...".   XX)


----------



## pm-r

> The running gear is bone stock, a 239 cu in flathead V-8 with that distinctive sound using dual Blue Bottle mufflers,


Nice. 

I'd forgotten about the old six volt stuff and generator etc. and the sometimes cantankerous mechanical fuel pump.

It almost looks odd with a large 12-volt sitting there in place of a 6-volt battery.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to start making some Fall comfort food at The Cafe Chez Marc. Anyone like pizza? If so, pull up a chair and have a slice or two on the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin. I have an early eye doctor appointment tomorrow morning. So, see you all tomorrow ............... the 68th anniversary of "The Shot Heard Round the World", which is my earliest authentic and verified (by my mother) memory. Paix, mes amis.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7dVj90zs


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have the OtHD coffee brewing ................... and a special treat for any and all NY/SF Giants (baseball) fans. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP one big snake video, Mel Brooks on political correctness and Turdeau's dog?


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Patrick I’m wondering if guys like Don ( of his era) are the last of the Motörheads. I look around at car shows and do not see any young people with show cars.......I also think the wheels of today will not resonate 20 years in the future as wanting to be collectable.





18m2 said:


> I see a lot of young people with Japanese and German hot rods at shows around here. It's a changing demographic that perhaps means a lot of traditional North American hot rods are going to be sitting in barns waiting for wives to sell them off.


Good question guys. Since I have offered by '49 for sale I have had dozens of inquiries and many questions at the car shows I attend.

First, the potential buyers are in all age groups, but the main deterrent is price. Not that the car is overpriced, rather most who want to own simply can't raise the cash.

That noted, the vast majority of people wanting to own it are 30 and over. Below that age, owners are fixated on either very big powerful turbo-charged rides with 800+ HP or Japanese imports. Most imports I see are right-hand drive and imported from Japan to get around Canadian car manufacturing regs. Cars built in Japan are much more powerful and faster than any built on this side of the Pacific.

The average age of most owners are in their forties now, with those of us seniors having dropped out of the active scene a decade or more ago.

There is a high demand for vintage cars worldwide and the 50s and 60s are the most in demand. Sweden leads the pack in that regard: https://www.messynessychic.com/2015...arding-more-1950s-american-cars-than-the-usa/


----------



## Rps

Don, SAP maybe...

Why Men Shouldn't Take Messages;

"Someone from the Gyna Colleges called. They said the Pabst beer was fine.
I thought you didn't like beer ??


----------



## pm-r

> Why Men Shouldn't Take Messages;


For any others who don't get the play on or the mixup of words, the key words are: _*gynaecology*_ and _*pap smear*_

Quite good and funny actually and a typical male mixup of such messages.

Thanks RP


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'd forgotten about the old six volt stuff and generator etc. and the sometimes cantankerous mechanical fuel pump.
> 
> It almost looks odd with a large 12-volt sitting there in place of a 6-volt battery.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The camera angle is deceiving in the one picture, but the pic from the passenger's side shows it better. That 12 volt battery fit perfectly into the 6-volt tray. Same size exactly.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Liberace rips it up with boogie-woogie in our video, the king of pop and Who Knew?


----------



## SINC

A short video of the engine in my '49 running for those interested. Quiet, vibration free 239 cu. in. Ford V-8.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bymn2gNn04g


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A short video of the engine in my '49 running for those interested. Quiet, vibration free.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bymn2gNn04g



Nice. That's one very smooth running 239 cu. in. Ford V-8 Flathead.

But having a heavy guage red, black and yellow cables all hooked up tho the battery is a bit unnerving, especially with what looks like both the red and black connected to the same battery post.

Certainly not normal and I dare say, maybe even a bit dangerous unless there is some special reason it was done because of the voltage conversion???

But definitely a very nice smooth running flat head. Congratulations!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Certainly not normal and I dare say, maybe even a bit dangerous unless there is some special reason it was done because of the voltage conversion???


Perhaps the red goes to the new 12 v starter? Rather than ripping apart the wire harness and doing some damage that might be OK.

Nice running engine and very clean too.

FWIW, it always amazes me what people will bring to car shows. Below is a photo taken at a concourse event here on the island where the owner of a very nice Ferrari didn't bother to dust the engine.


----------



## pm-r

> FWIW, it always amazes me what people will bring to car shows. Below is a photo taken at a concourse event here on the island where the owner of a very nice Ferrari didn't bother to dust the engine.



I guess maybe he wanted to show it off as his _*daily driver*_ 

But maybe he should have just left the hood closed. But to show that at a car show as a participant, he obviously doesn't have much respect for the car. But at a _*concourse event*_ yet, the guy obviously has more money than brains or he is very physically handicapped. Gheese...!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Nice. That's one very smooth running 239 cu. in. Ford V-8 Flathead.
> 
> But having a heavy guage red, black and yellow cables all hooked up tho the battery is a bit unnerving, especially with what looks like both the red and black connected to the same battery post.
> 
> Certainly not normal and I dare say, maybe even a bit dangerous unless there is some special reason it was done because of the voltage conversion???
> 
> But definitely a very nice smooth running flat head. Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


_To address your concerns, first remember that 49 Ford was not only 6 volt, but they were also positive ground, so things may look a bit different as + ground was retained so all instruments and gauges still worked once voltage reducers were installed to each gauge cluster to drop current to 6 volt there only. All lights and stereo etc. operate on 12 volt with + ground which was tricky to wire.

There are two extra battery cables, one for - and one for + that run to an emergency boost box located under the front bumper panel and capped to prevent dirt and moisture from clogging it. 

The reason? Since both doors and the trunk are electric, if the battery dies it can be boosted from that box as you cannot open the doors without battery power. 

Also the hood latch is only able to be opened when a cable handle below the dash is pulled to pop the hood. Again without power from a dead battery and unable to open the handleless doors without power, you cannot access the battery under the hood either cause you can't pull the handle.

This was my invention when I thought about the installation to avoid a dead battery issue.

The cable that looks yellow in the video is actually orange and runs to the negative side of the solenoid, then to the starter on the passenger side of the V-8. Orange indicates + ground and negative cable.

The black ground cable is positive and runs to the engine block. Little confusing, eh what?

Took us some time to figure that all out nearly 30 years ago when we installed it all._



18m2 said:


> Perhaps the red goes to the new 12 v starter? Rather than ripping apart the wire harness and doing some damage that might be OK.
> 
> Nice running engine and very clean too.
> 
> FWIW, it always amazes me what people will bring to car shows. Below is a photo taken at a concourse event here on the island where the owner of a very nice Ferrari didn't bother to dust the engine.


_For the record, the original 6 volt starter remains in the car. It turns over just fine on 12 volts, albeit twice as fast, so it starts literally at the push of the button, not turn over a few times like it did so slowly on 6 volts. The starter is built strong enough to take the short starter bursts without any damage. 

Hope that clears up some of your questions, guys._


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A cool 12C here at 4PM, so maybe it is time to revive the 4PM High Tea once again. Anyone interested?


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> I guess maybe he wanted to show it off as his _*daily driver*_
> 
> But maybe he should have just left the hood closed. But to show that at a car show as a participant, he obviously doesn't have much respect for the car. But at a _*concourse event*_ yet, the guy obviously has more money than brains or he is very physically handicapped. Gheese...!!!


In some (not all) concourse d'elegance shows there is more emphasis on the originality, quality and completeness of the car than how clean it is. I've seen awards given out for so-called "survivor" cars that are not restored nor repainted. I like survivor cars but not even dusting off the aircleaner is ... not right.


----------



## pm-r

> I've seen awards given out for so-called "survivor" cars that are not restored nor repainted. I like survivor cars but not even dusting off the aircleaner is ... not right.



I tend to appreciate the "survivor" cars as you call them, or maybe close to a "factory restore", and tend to maybe just glance at the overly stored which seeme a bit phony and pretentious in most cases IMHO.

Anyway, I haven't been to such auto shows in years as my interest in car shows generally seemed to have waned drastically, especially over the last few years.



- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. A cool 12C here at 4PM, so maybe it is time to revive the 4PM High Tea once again. Anyone interested?


4 PM High Tea for you would be tea with lunch for Patrick and me. 

Almost 11°C here with an on-and-off drizzle. Today it's like someone flicked a switch here to start the fall colours. Real pretty.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> 4 PM High Tea for you would be tea with lunch for Patrick and me.
> 
> Almost 11°C here with an on-and-off drizzle. Today it's like someone flicked a switch here to start the fall colours. Real pretty.


High tea ............. low tea ................ lunch tea ................. anytime and anywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a sneaky car cover in our video, a SNC Lavalin suggestion and a very talented dog in our daily gif.

Also a sneak preview of tomorrow's Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Haven't a clue what the Whatzit pic might be used for in real life. As for talented dogs .................. one can only hope for one to be seen in this household.  

Care for some coffee?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a sneaky car cover in our video, a SNC Lavalin suggestion and a very talented dog in our daily gif.
> 
> Also a sneak preview of tomorrow's Whatzit?


Is that a pipe cutter?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Haven't a clue what the Whatzit pic might be used for in real life. As for talented dogs .................. one can only hope for one to be seen in this household.
> 
> Care for some coffee?


A coffee would be very good this morning, thanks Marc.



Rps said:


> Is that a pipe cutter?


Sorry Rp, the Whatzit? is not a pipe cutter.


----------



## Rps




----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, ...
> Also a sneak preview of tomorrow's Whatzit?



I think that _*Whatzit? preview*_ is what is often used when the WD-40 and other methods for removing a stuck finger ring doesn't work and is actually a _*manual Ring Cutter Tool*_ along with the _*tension adjustment key*_.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I think that _*Whatzit? preview*_ is what is often used when the WD-40 and other methods for removing a stuck finger ring doesn't work and is actually a _*manual Ring Cutter Tool*_ along with the _*tension adjustment key*_.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


And I think you're right!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And I think you're right!



The last time I saw a similar thing demonstrated it was powered with a small electric motor, battery operated I think, by our local volunteer fire and rescue department demonstration. It was amazingly fast!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 90876


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from a great live folk concert. I love live music. Still, time to pull the pin so I shall see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP along with the whatzit?: a heartwarming video, losing one's glasses and a 'Fleet' Of Strange Glowing Objects Seen Off North Carolina Coast In Baffling Clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, strange video clip of possible UFOs. Wonder what the explanation from the government was?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Nice find, thanks Marc!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP material?


Hmmm...??? I guess I failed understanding that one. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I guess I failed understanding that one.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, think David Bowie....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick, think David Bowie....



Thanks RP, but I never have followed anyone or anything even close to that type of genre.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice find, thanks Marc!


How about this one?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Patrick, think David Bowie....


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYYRH4apXDo[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYYRH4apXDo


OK, 
Thanks Marc.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK,
> Thanks Marc.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


To be honest, I was never a David Bowie fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of NYC trivia.

"Feltman’s Restaurant on Surf Ave and West 10th street in Coney Island. Date unknown. It was here in 1867 that Charles Feltman invented the Frankfurter or what some may call the Hot Dog. It was during it’s time the largest restaurant in the world. "


----------



## pm-r

> A bit of NYC trivia.


Interesting.

And just to add a little bit more:
https://www.6sqft.com/before-nathans-there-was-feltmans-the-history-of-the-coney-island-hot-dog/


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Interesting.
> 
> And just to add a little bit more:
> https://www.6sqft.com/before-nathans-there-was-feltmans-the-history-of-the-coney-island-hot-dog/
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Still, nothing beats a Nathans hot dog and fries on the Coney Island boardwalk. :love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still, nothing beats a Nathans hot dog and fries on the Coney Island boardwalk. :love2::love2::love2::love2:



I just thought I'd check it out with a google and I got this at almost the top of the hits:
_*Nathans hot dog and fries on the Coney Island boardwalk*_


> Overpriced and the worst hot dogs ever!


https://www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowUser...Coney_Island_Boardwalk-Brooklyn_New_York.html

Maybe that's why they are so famous!!!  


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

Watched the last half of the Broncos game. For a pleasant change they failed to snatch de feet from da jaws of victory.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP mouth-watering potatoes in our video, leafcutter ants and a very cute puppy!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I just thought I'd check it out with a google and I got this at almost the top of the hits:
> _*Nathans hot dog and fries on the Coney Island boardwalk*_
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowUser...Coney_Island_Boardwalk-Brooklyn_New_York.html
> 
> Maybe that's why they are so famous!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


They are famous because they are so very good. :love2::love2::love2: Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Anyone care for some coffee .................. or a cold beer? 22C here this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought it would be nice to have a pot-luck Thanksgiving this year. What are your favorite dishes that you might bring? Deborah will contribute her free-range turkey, complete with what she calls her "prairie stuffing" (all I know is that it has sage in it ........... the rest are secret ingredients). So, what are your favorite traditional delights on this special day of thanksgiving for all that we are/have/share?


----------



## SINC

Pumpkin pie with real whipped cream.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pumpkin pie with real whipped cream.


OK. You can bring that, Don.

Deborah has just made some plum/apple cakes and she will save a couple of them for Thanksgiving. Two are slated for my birthday cakes today ............ with quality vanilla ice cream. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Fresh out of the oven .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Marc, now this is a hot dog place. Been there many times...

Home


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, now this is a hot dog place. Been there many times...
> 
> Home


:love2::love2::love2: Do they deliver to NS?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up a bit early to take the dogs outside before this morning's rain starts. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a magic trick chuckle, boys compared to girls marching and a Plane Passenger Opens Emergency Exit For 'A Breath Of Fresh Air'. Also the photography of Richard Wear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Rps

Happy Anniversary to you Don!

And now a public service announcement.....if you receive and emails from Lizzie Borden’s parents don’t open them...they’ve been hacked!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :love2::love2::love2: Do they deliver to NS?


I don’t think so.....my fav is the Texarkana....real shredded cheddar with chilli go enough to eat from a bowl...foot long happiness.

By the way, Trump in his disputes with the EU dairy industry will be putting a 30% tariff on EU shredded cheese.....apparently he wants to make America grate again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Happy Anniversary to you Don!
> 
> And now a public service announcement.....if you receive and emails from Lizzie Borden’s parents don’t open them...they’ve been hacked!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I don’t think so.....my fav is the Texarkana....real shredded cheddar with chilli go enough to eat from a bowl...foot long happiness.
> 
> By the way, Trump in his disputes with the EU dairy industry will be putting a 30% tariff on EU shredded cheese.....apparently he wants to make America grate again.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Marc, now this is a hot dog place. Been there many times...
> 
> Home



That looks so groovy anf the dog with cheese, mustard and the _*grilled sauerkraut*_ sounds mighty interesting.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> OK. You can bring that, Don.
> 
> Deborah has just made some plum/apple cakes and she will save a couple of them for Thanksgiving. _*Two are slated for my birthday cakes today *_............ with quality vanilla ice cream. :love2::love2::love2:



Looks delicious and my appologies for my belated Birthday Wishes I seem to have missed!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Looks delicious and my appologies for my belated Birthday Wishes I seem to have missed!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thank you, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP who let the dogs out, the fastest predator and something I will certainly try: Study Says Eating Ice Cream For Breakfast May Help Improve Mental Performance.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP who let the dogs out, the fastest predator and something I will certainly try: Study Says Eating Ice Cream For Breakfast May Help Improve Mental Performance.


"Cry havoc, and let slip the dogs of war" ................. or let the beagles out of the car.  

Great bird pics and a very interesting clip about the falcon hunting.

As for ice cream for breakfast ................... :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Nope, I'm having ice cream please. Vanilla to be sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, I'm having ice cream please. Vanilla to be sure.


My favorite flavor. I think that I shall join you as well.


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing if anyone is up now. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP an amazing look at a baseball pitch, meta sculptures in the wind and When Did Aging Become A Problem?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP an amazing look at a baseball pitch, meta sculptures in the wind and When Did Aging Become A Problem?


"You can't decide whether to marry for batter or verse." :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor took this picture. Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3T8-aeOrbg

One of my favorites. Fondly recall The Lone Ranger on TV.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XDB7GMnbUQ


----------



## Rps

Great picture...........speaking of great pictures....

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/wiff-2019-277-screenings-10-days-1.5317065


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great picture...........speaking of great pictures....
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/wiff-2019-277-screenings-10-days-1.5317065


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to help Deborah bathe and groom Patty for a dog show here in NS. TGIF coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a switch to Catalina last evening made for an interesting upload of SAP today, but I got it done. A trombone bike in our video, an adventure cat and a puzzle for you folks called can you find the hidden tiger?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a switch to Catalina last evening made for an interesting upload of SAP today, but I got it done. A trombone bike in our video, an adventure cat and a puzzle for you folks called can you find the hidden tiger?


Morning, Don. Coffee?

I plainly see a tiger .................. what am I missing?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee?
> 
> I plainly see a tiger .................. what am I missing?


I guess you do not yet see 'the hidden tiger' in that picture, keep looking. 

Coffee would be good.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess you do not yet see 'the hidden tiger' in that picture, keep looking.
> 
> Coffee would be good.


Oh.  Nope, I don't see a hidden tiger, just the one in plain view.

Coffee coming right up.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Oh.  Nope, I don't see a hidden tiger, just the one in plain view.
> 
> Coffee coming right up.


Don't feel bad, when I first attempted to find the hidden tiger, it took me five full minutes until I saw it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Don't feel bad, when I first attempted to find the hidden tiger, it took me five full minutes until I saw it.


I still can't see it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just past noon here, so lunch will now be served. Enjoy.


----------



## Aurora

:clapon, I found the hidden tiger. Sneaky


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to help Deborah bathe and groom Patty for a dog show here in NS. TGIF coffee is brewing.


I'll help with enjoying the coffee and let you help with the dogs, and good luck with that, and good luck at the dog show.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Oh.  Nope, I don't see a hidden tiger, just the one in plain view.
> 
> Coffee coming right up.


Marc, change the paradigm and you will see it.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I still can't see it.



Take your pick from some suggested suggestions Marc, both pretty pathetic if you ask me.

https://www.sun-gazing.com/actually-2-tigers-image-can-find-second-hidden-tiger/

https://worldwidetrivia.com/2016/10/19/find-hidden-tiger-image/

Maybe there are more...


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> :clapon, I found the hidden tiger. Sneaky


Yeah, I did when I first saw it, but it took about five minutes of staring at it.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll help with enjoying the coffee and let you help with the dogs, and good luck with that, and good luck at the dog show.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Merci, mon ami. Deborah should be in Truro, NS by now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, change the paradigm and you will see it.


I see it now. As the Beatles once sang .......... "I get by with a little help from my friends." Thanks, Don, Rp and Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Once the chill of Fall is upon us, this is some of the soup recipes I would like to try.

https://saltscapes.com/kitchen-part...EUnEvKm3MZ-R--qvR1mCobhe8IXObx9EV83IzYqF7O8-A


----------



## CubaMark

Don, I finally got around to visiting SAP today - I liked your bit on the demise of local newspapers... though when I reached the end, I was hoping for a rallying cry and a plan :-(


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. Deborah should be in Truro, NS by now.



A good two hour drive it looks like according to google maps.

At least the dogs can rest.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Don, I finally got around to visiting SAP today - I liked your bit on the demise of local newspapers... though when I reached the end, I was hoping for a rallying cry and a plan :-(


If only I was 25 years younger Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A good two hour drive it looks like according to google maps.
> 
> At least the dogs can rest.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Just one dog, Patrick. Patty is a Glen of Imaal terrier.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we get an early start to the Thanksgiving weekend. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a tour of a retired garage, a winking dog and a video of Red Skelton on the Tonight Show with Johnny Carson.


----------



## Rps




----------



## SINC

That's a good one Rp, would love to use it on SAP but if you have not lived in Ontario, the LCBO would be lost on you. My readership is much too far spread out to use it for that reason. Thanks for sharing it here though. I got it right away and chuckled.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> View attachment 90932


Been a long time since I was a drinker, and I never was a doper. However since my personal favorite 'None of the Above' did not make the ballot, LCBO looks like a good second best choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday morning coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a hilarious comedian in our video, an amazing dart shot and the Whatnot which I forgot yesterday, sorry 'bout that!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

That was truly an amazing dart shot ............... and very cute puppies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a hilarious comedian in our video, an amazing dart shot and the Whatnot which I forgot yesterday, sorry 'bout that!



I completely forgot that yesterday was Saturday, the The Sunday Whatzit? preview day, so regardless of the day, I'd say it's still what they sell as a _*Glove Clip*_, and this one specifically a _*Belt Loop Glove Clip with Safety Breakaway*_. And not too amazingly, many other things get clipped in to keep them handy other than gloves.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP one smooth landing, trusting your partner and too many running.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Happy Thanksgiving. Our turkey will soon be in the oven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from an afternoon drive with Deborah ................ and we voted on the way back. Trees are just now starting to come into their full colors in this part of Nova Scotia. I have one tree on my property that has changed colors, but all else is green and lush.


----------



## Dr.G.

Turkey will soon be out of the oven. :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## 18m2

We cooked our Turkey yesterday. That way we can feast on Turkey sandwiches for lunch and have a second turkey dinner tonight. 

Oink-Oink

I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Thanksgiving.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Happy Thanksgiving. Our turkey will soon be in the oven.



Thanks Marc, and all the best to you and All with _*Many Thanks*_ for all we have.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

18m2 said:


> We cooked our Turkey yesterday. That way we can feast on Turkey sandwiches for lunch and have a second turkey dinner tonight.
> 
> Oink-Oink
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Thanksgiving.


Same here, we always cook our bird on the Sunday of any holiday weekend. 

Back in the day, it sure beat going in Tuesday morning to work hung over!


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> We cooked our Turkey yesterday. That way we can feast on Turkey sandwiches for lunch and have a second turkey dinner tonight.
> 
> Oink-Oink
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Thanksgiving.


We took a break from all the Thanksgiving prep and cooking stuff and ended up at the local Prairie Inn Pub with my daughter and her husband and enjoyed a thoroughly delicious Thanksgiving turkey dinner there.

Saying we have leftovers for tonight would be a huge 
understatement!! Their orders are huge

I took my daughter's suggestion and had their regular Turkey Dip with mashed potatoes instead of their Thanksgiving Turkey Dinner Special which had a lot of extra vegetables.

All very enjoyable and no dishes and no cooking. ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

That sounds like a great time, Patrick. Now a nice glass of port and some good cheese when you got home would make it perfect.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> That sounds like a great time, Patrick. Now a nice glass of port and some good cheese when you got home would make it perfect.




Wow!! I haven't had port, with or without a good cheese since I can't remember when.

A few good spoonfuls of a delicious apple crumble that had some other sharp tangy fruit added that came with my wife's Thanksgiving Turkey Dinner made an nice end of a delicious meal and there really wasn't any room left for anything else when we got home. 

Well maybe a Werther's Original and the piece of nice dark chocolate snuck in there!!! ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> We cooked our Turkey yesterday. That way we can feast on Turkey sandwiches for lunch and have a second turkey dinner tonight.
> 
> Oink-Oink
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Thanksgiving.


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Same here, we always cook our bird on the Sunday of any holiday weekend.
> 
> Back in the day, it sure beat going in Tuesday morning to work hung over!


:love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Wow!! I haven't had port, with or without a good cheese since I can't remember when.
> 
> A few good spoonfuls of a delicious apple crumble that had some other sharp tangy fruit added that came with my wife's Thanksgiving Turkey Dinner made an nice end of a delicious meal and there really wasn't any room left for anything else when we got home.
> 
> Well maybe a Werther's Original and the piece of nice dark chocolate snuck in there!!! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Am never without a Werther's original. Grandkids love them as much as I did 70 years ago!


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife makes the best apple crumble ................. as good as my grandmother used to make when I was a child.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a fork lift operator has a bad day, a coin to celebrate Turdeau and fall colours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Don, care for some coffee?

I am going to take some Fall color pics of the only tree on our property that has started to turn colors. Fall is just now starting to come into full swing in this part of Nova Scotia. Other parts are at their height, but the warm temps along the southern shore have delayed things.


----------



## Rps

Glad to see everyone had a great Thanksgiving. I cooked the Turkey, as is our custom for virtually all holidays on the day before the day before.....so Saturday. We then have a leisurely holiday meal on the Sunday and the Monday.......sadly, we have a No Turkey Tuesday.............


----------



## Rps

Sinc, I haven’t been following the CFL this year.....if the playoff were today who would be the teams.....we in cross over territory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Glad to see everyone had a great Thanksgiving. I cooked the Turkey, as is our custom for virtually all holidays on the day before the day before.....so Saturday. We then have a leisurely holiday meal on the Sunday and the Monday.......sadly, we have a No Turkey Tuesday.............


Sorry that you will have a "No Turkey Tuesday". Deborah bought a 12 pound turkey from a local breeder and we will have turkey for the rest of the week, since it is just the two of us .............. and our dogs do NOT get turkey.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Sinc, I haven’t been following the CFL this year.....if the playoff were today who would be the teams.....we in cross over territory.


Pretty sure Edmonton is crossing over. If I am not mistaken Calgary, Saskatchewan and Winterpeg are deadlocked for first. Should be an entertaining end to the season especially as the stamps and Bombers tangle twice.

Caught most of Friday's Calgary Saskatchewan game great football regardless of who you were rooting for, but Calgary did get some key first downs at the end preventing Sask from having a chance to win.


----------



## Dr.G.

The one tree on our property which is the first to get leaves in the Spring, and now the first to get any sort of color.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.eatwell101.com/chicken-with-spinach-creamy-Parmesan-sauce#recipecardo

This might be a nice break from turkey ................ next week when the turkey is all gone.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Don, care for some coffee?
> 
> I am going to take some Fall color pics of the only tree on our property that has started to turn colors. Fall is just now starting to come into full swing in this part of Nova Scotia. Other parts are at their height, but the warm temps along the southern shore have delayed things.


If you or anyone here takes some fall colour shots, please post them here and I will pick them up and use them for SAP with due credit of course. The more the merrier! 

Already grabbed yours Marc, but more are welcome and the colours intensify, thanks!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc, I haven’t been following the CFL this year.....if the playoff were today who would be the teams.....we in cross over territory.


Bob has a good handle on things Rp, but here are the current standings for you. Ottawa has gone from a Grey Cup finalist to rock bottom.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Pretty sure Edmonton is crossing over. If I am not mistaken Calgary, Saskatchewan and Winterpeg are deadlocked for first. Should be an entertaining end to the season especially as the stamps and Bombers tangle twice.
> 
> Caught most of Friday's Calgary Saskatchewan game great football regardless of who you were rooting for, but Calgary did get some key first downs at the end preventing Sask from having a chance to win.


Yep, it's anyone's guess for first place in the west as the top three are pretty evenly matched. And that is a good thing that makes for great football ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you or anyone here takes some fall colour shots, please post them here and I will pick them up and use them for SAP with due credit of course. The more the merrier!
> 
> Already grabbed yours Marc, but more are welcome and the colours intensify, thanks!


Some shot from Lunenburg County, taken by neighbors. The first pic is from last year, and the second is from this past week in the same general area of the county.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.yourdoctors.ca/blog/healthy-living/4-reasons-why-you-should-get-your-flu-shot

Still waiting for the shots to arrive here in NS.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ... ...
> This might be a nice break from turkey ................ next week when the turkey is all gone.



How about a nice "Lobster Thermidor" or nice sea food???


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Some shot from Lunenburg County, taken by neighbors. The first pic is from last year, and the second is from this past week in the same general area of the county.


Is there any way you can email these full size to me Marc? They are small and rather fuzzy here and if I have larger files, I can do quite a bit to improve them. 

plmnice at mac dot com


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How about a nice "Lobster Thermidor" or nice sea food???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Is there any way you can email these full size to me Marc? They are small and rather fuzzy here and if I have larger files, I can do quite a bit to improve them.
> 
> plmnice at mac dot com


This is all I have Don. Sorry.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :love2:



Good grief...!!!

Did they leave any lobsters in the ocean...???



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Some shot from Lunenburg County, taken by neighbors.



Beautiful Marc.

Luckily the similar scene is enjoyed and seen by many in several parts around the world.

https://www.google.com/search?tbs=s...lAhUBOH0KHaAsD3UQsw56BAgAEAE&biw=1180&bih=828


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> This is all I have Don. Sorry.


OK Marc, I shall see if I can work with them. I have done some work on your pics which are tiny as well. Here is what I have been able to do with them so far;


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief...!!!
> 
> Did they leave any lobsters in the ocean...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, since they are harvested wisely and not endangered.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> OK Marc, I shall see if I can work with them. I have done some work on your pics which are tiny as well. Here is what I have been able to do with them so far;


OK. Actually, it was too sunny when I took the pic. The colors come out better when it is cloudy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## 18m2

Bacon ... more bacon please.

I don't think I can get my mouth around it.


----------



## SINC

18m2 said:


> Bacon ... more bacon please.
> 
> I don't think I can get my mouth around it.


Bacon eh? Here ya go!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP advice from the PM, an alien abduction Halloween costume and 500 scientists tell the UN there is n climate emergency.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing. And, as a way of attracting more folks to the Shang thread, BINGO will be played each afternoon. We shall see who loves to play BINGO. Come one ........ come all.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I used to be a bingo caller as a part-time job in the 50s in charity bingos for the home and school association. I apprenticed as a card seller/checker to begin with to learn the lingo: "under the 'O', clickety-click, 66" and "under the 'B', nine" the number that never wins (benign), etc.

My favourite game now is KENO though, I play it on my laptop for about 15 minutes a day. Also, I try $20 worth once a week at the pub in a VLT. Last week put in $20 and won $30 for a profit of $10. A week before won $80 for a profit of $60 and week before lost the entire $20, so am ahead $70 so far in October. I generally make a small profit, due to playing for only 25 cent bets. But it does usually keep me in free (or half price) beer for the month.

The adventures of an old codger, eh?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Bob has a good handle on things Rp, but here are the current standings for you. Ottawa has gone from a Grey Cup finalist to rock bottom.


Thanks Bob and Don. Hoping for the Roughies. The Argos are trying their best to kill that franchise it seems.....somehow I can’t shake the feeling that the CFL is a west league only.....maybe Hamilton will flourish but I don’t see Toronto, Montreal or Ottawa bringing in crowds....which brings a pall over the viability of the maritimes team.

While the CFL was dumb putting some teams in the southern U.S. I think pulling out of Baltimore was a mistake.....St. Louis would be open for a long time to come. You also have the North West U.S. border states which, outside of Illinois and Minnesota, have no sports teams until you hit Washington.....a missed market to me.


----------



## Rps

Don, I my youth I worked a bingo hall in Edmonton......one of these days I’ll have to write a story on that night (my one and only night working in a bingo hall).....short version....I barely got out alive!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, I my youth I worked a bingo hall in Edmonton......one of these days I’ll have to write a story on that night (my one and only night working in a bingo hall).....short version....I barely got out alive!


Can hardly wait!

And just for you:

How do you get a senior lady to holler s h i t?

Have another senior lady holler BINGO!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I used to be a bingo caller as a part-time job in the 50s in charity bingos for the home and school association. I apprenticed as a card seller/checker to begin with to learn the lingo: "under the 'O', clickety-click, 66" and "under the 'B', nine" the number that never wins (benign), etc.
> 
> My favourite game now is KENO though, I play it on my laptop for about 15 minutes a day. Also, I try $20 worth once a week at the pub in a VLT. Last week put in $20 and won $30 for a profit of $10. A week before won $80 for a profit of $60 and week before lost the entire $20, so am ahead $70 so far in October. I generally make a small profit, due to playing for only 25 cent bets. But it does usually keep me in free (or half price) beer for the month.
> 
> The adventures of an old codger, eh?


Great! :clap: You may be our caller. :clap: :clap:

How does one play KENO?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Bob and Don. Hoping for the Roughies. The Argos are trying their best to kill that franchise it seems.....somehow I can’t shake the feeling that the CFL is a west league only.....maybe Hamilton will flourish but I don’t see Toronto, Montreal or Ottawa bringing in crowds....which brings a pall over the viability of the maritimes team.
> 
> While the CFL was dumb putting some teams in the southern U.S. I think pulling out of Baltimore was a mistake.....St. Louis would be open for a long time to come. You also have the North West U.S. border states which, outside of Illinois and Minnesota, have no sports teams until you hit Washington.....a missed market to me.


The Halifax Red Lobsters .......... what about them for a new CFL team???????


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, I my youth I worked a bingo hall in Edmonton......one of these days I’ll have to write a story on that night (my one and only night working in a bingo hall).....short version....I barely got out alive!


 XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Can hardly wait!
> 
> And just for you:
> 
> How do you get a senior lady to holler s h i t?
> 
> Have another senior lady holler BINGO!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Great! :clap: You may be our caller. :clap: :clap:
> 
> How does one play KENO?


Easy peasy. Kinda like bingo!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keno


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Easy peasy. Kinda like bingo!
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keno


Interesting. So, I can play 7 or 13 numbers that I select and wait and see how many, if any, hits there are on my numbers? I am able to bet $5 or $10 (or more) on this selection?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. So, I can play 7 or 13 numbers that I select and wait and see how many, if any, hits there are on my numbers? I am able to bet $5 or $10 (or more) on this selection?


Nope, the maximum amount of numbers you can pick is 10 out of 80. The maximum bet on a VLT is $2.50 at .25 cents per credit so 10 credit bet. If I win enough on a .25 cent bet, I often will increase the bet to $1 with multiplies the payouts by 4 times.

I never bet 10 numbers, always nine, the 4 thru 8 numbers hit payouts are highest on a 9 number bet. If you hit the jackpot it is slightly less than a 10 pick payout, but the odds are better to get 8 of 9 for example than 8 of 10. Probably makes it clear as mud, but that is the way I play. At .25 cents a spin, it is cheap fun and you can play for nearly a half hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, the maximum amount of numbers you can pick is 10 out of 80. The maximum bet on a VLT is $2.50 at .25 cents per credit so 10 credit bet. If I win enough on a .25 cent bet, I often will increase the bet to $1 with multiplies the payouts by 4 times.
> 
> I never bet 10 numbers, always nine, the 4 thru 8 numbers hit payouts are highest on a 9 number bet. If you hit the jackpot it is slightly less than a 10 pick payout, but the odds are better to get 8 of 9 for example than 8 of 10. Probably makes it clear as mud, but that is the way I play. At .25 cents a spin, it is cheap fun and you can play for nearly a half hour.


Is this a national site or just AB? Atlantic Lottery Corp. will only accept online bids from a computer in the Atlantic Provinces. https://www.alc.ca/content/alc/en.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Got my flu shot today. Because of my asthma and heart condition, I am in the high risk group and thus, was placed at the head of the line. The shots just arrived yesterday afternoon here in this part of Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. If I go silent tomorrow it is because we have lost power. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Going to pull the pin early. If I go silent tomorrow it is because we have lost power. Paix, mes amis.



OK, and glad to hear it won't be because you got your flu shot today.

We don't get ours for another two weeks even though at least I'm on the list for elderly weezer's with some lung and breathing problems. But a lot more are worse off than I am who get first dibs it seems. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK, and glad to hear it won't be because you got your flu shot today.
> 
> We don't get ours for another two weeks even though at least I'm on the list for elderly weezer's with some lung and breathing problems. But a lot more are worse off than I am who get first dibs it seems.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to take the dogs outside and to make some coffee before the heavy winds and rain starts later this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie Express and FedEx have a new plane to deliver to you folks out west.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Got my flu shot today. Because of my asthma and heart condition, I am in the high risk group and thus, was placed at the head of the line. The shots just arrived yesterday afternoon here in this part of Nova Scotia.


Ditto for me 'cept it is COPD, emphysema and heart. Got mine way back on October 7. Sore arm for two days, but other than that, nuttin'.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a friendly pat on the arm, a deadly cat and Trudeau in brownface?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a friendly pat on the arm, a deadly cat and Trudeau in brownface?


Don, just wondering if Trudeau taught grammar? Well, I guess he’s on a roll!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A wild morning weather wise. Things are slowly easing up now re the wind and rain. Did not lose power ................. but we shall see.


----------



## 18m2

SINC said:


> Ditto for me 'cept it is COPD, emphysema and heart. Got mine way back on October 7. Sore arm for two days, but other than that, nuttin'.


We got our flu shots on Tuesday along with an update for Shingles. My wife had little effect from the shingles but it knocked me down. Chills then a fever and repeat. Today is better but I still lack stamina.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> We got our flu shots on Tuesday along with an update for Shingles. My wife had little effect from the shingles but it knocked me down. Chills then a fever and repeat. Today is better but I still lack stamina.


Stay well, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor took this shot of a blue jay the other day. Now I know why there are peanuts in my backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hard to believe that after a morning of strong winds and lots of rain, it is now sunny and Deborah wants to BBQ some steaks ............. as a break from three days of turkey.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://globalnews.ca/news/6032777/...fko3NyXoxQ-UIDbzLoPf6vP7TufEpiW9izdO8Ov3bi1Sw

Don, this must make it into the SAP site somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It has been a long and wild day, weather-wise. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,


I thought I had passed this along earlier but it would seem otherwise. Anyways I though you might enjoy it.


https://coloradosun.com/2019/10/04/jim-morrissey-polis-ax-grind/


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee shall be brewing shortly. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> 
> I thought I had passed this along earlier but it would seem otherwise. Anyways I though you might enjoy it.
> 
> 
> https://coloradosun.com/2019/10/04/jim-morrissey-polis-ax-grind/


Good one Bob, thanks!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Greta The Grouch show arrives in Edmonton, a gymnast does push-ups and floating an anvil.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don

Been comparing the two versions of the story of the British Family detained by US border officials. Some thoughts that came to mind.

Whenever I read an official response like that I try to pay close attention to the exact wording in this case:


> CBP officials disputed the family’s version of events and said the Connors were spotted via video surveillance “slowly and deliberately driving through a ditch onto Boundary Road in Lynden, Washington,”


Note that they say 'through a ditch' rather than 'into the ditch'. Obviously if they had swerved into the ditch to avoid an animal they would be driving slowly and deliberately once they had things under control. That strikes me as CYA phraseology. The questions become; Were they telling the truth about how they got into the ditch? Was there a way they could have driven back onto the highway on the Canadian side? Were they even aware they were crossing into the US? 

Then we have:


> The CBP statement said U.S. agents also determined that two of the family members had applied for travel authorization to visit the United States and were denied. A senior CBP official said the Connors applied for visa waivers last year, and it was not immediately clear why they were rejected.


Is it a fair implication that having been denied visas they were so determined to visit the US that they drove across a ditch to get there illegally? The entire debacle hinges on that implication.



> The official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to describe the case, said the family — four adults and three small children — had $16,000 in cash at the time of their arrest.


The obvious question here is; Was that American or Canadian cash? If they were unable to travel to the US and that was mostly US cash then implying they intended to enter the US illegally has some visible basis. OTOH if that was Canadian cash it could simply mean they do not like to travel on Credit cards. For a family that size that is probably a reasonable amount to cover motels, restaurants, gas, and emergencies such as problems with the return flight.



> “Attempts were made to return the individuals to Canada, however, Canada refused to allow their return and two attempts to contact the United Kingdom consulate were unsuccessful,” the CBP statement read.


 Okay did they take them to the border crossing, explain the situation and were then refused or did they simply talk to someone on the phone? Two attempts to contact the UK consulate? My God contacting an American Consulate in Canada can take days weeks or even months. It ain't gonna happen the first time you dial the number and there is no reason to think the UK rep would be any different.

What is not addressed at all is their treatment at the hands of US officialdom. The blame is shifted to ICE with no further comment. It is that treatment that is really the meat of the original story.


----------



## SINC

Since my experiment with Catalina and then back to Mojave I had two niggly things bugging me.

1. I had to reinstall Photoshop CS3 from a disc and it left four files in my trash. The app worked perfectly, but I could not empty those four files from the trash, even with terminal commands.

2. I have never required my MacBook Pro to have me log in with a password, since I am the only user and it rarely leaves home and then only in the motor home. After going back an OS, it required me to log in every time, even on restarts. I reset the item a dozen times by turning auto log in on and off to no avail.

Solutions:

1. I tried booting in safe mode and then emptied the trash. It emptied. I booted up and the trash was empty. Done

2. I wondered if safe mode would fix my password, so booted into safe mode again. Turned setting off, then back on. Restarted, no password. Done

Took me a couple weeks to think about trying safe mode but glad I did.

EDIT: Uh oh, password required again. Crap!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I want to focus upon the Yankees game tonight. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a great chuckle in our video, a dog's life in Ireland and fall colours in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a great chuckle in our video, a dog's life in Ireland and fall colours in NS.


Great Fall pics from Nova Scotia, Don. 

Our doxies hate going near water. 

Mom's rocket?!?! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I giggled at that rocket video too!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I giggled at that rocket video too!


:clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> Took me a couple weeks to think about trying safe mode but glad I did.
> 
> EDIT: Uh oh, password required again. Crap!



Good thinking about using safe boot mode but it seems it didn't quite work for a permanent fix.

It seems as though, at least as far as Apple is concerned, that the days of one using a personalized Mac to behave the way one wants is long gone and disappeared along with the OS history books.

But that is one of the reasons I still use Mavericks 10.9.5 as it was about the last OS that wasn't quite so restrictive.

PS: I haven't even used a user password on my Macs for about 20 years, and I think even my Sierra partition allows that. At most, I may have used something like a single period (.) as a password on my MacBook Pro.

Maybe try changing your password to nothing (blank) and see if that will work but Apple's recent OS may not allow you to do so 'cause Nanny Apple says so!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad to see Don drinking beer alone .................... is there no one else who wants to join him in some Nova Scotia craft beer ......... for free????


----------



## Dr.G.

Lazy doxie???????????


----------



## SINC

Here's one for Rp and Marc.

Two 95-year-old men, Jack and Sam, are huge baseball fans.

One day, Jack falls seriously ill and doesn’t have long to live. Sam visits him in the hospital to say goodbye. Sam asks him a favour before he passes. “Hey Jack, when you get to heaven, can you see if there is baseball there? If there is, tell me.”

“I can certainly try, for my best friend.”

Later that Wednesday night, Jack passed away. Thursday night, Sam is asleep in bed, when all of the sudden Jacks spirit appears in front of him. “AHHHH! Who are you?”

“Calm down, calm down. It’s me Jack.”

“Good hell, you scared me half to death.”

“It’s ok, but I’ve come with good news and bad news.”

“Well, what’s the good news then?” pondered Sam.

“There is baseball in heaven.”

“Thank goodness,” said Sam, feeling wonderful, “but what’s the bad news?”

“You’re pitching Tuesday.”


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here's one for Rp and Marc.
> 
> Two 95-year-old men, Jack and Sam, are huge baseball fans.
> 
> One day, Jack falls seriously ill and doesn’t have long to live. Sam visits him in the hospital to say goodbye. Sam asks him a favour before he passes. “Hey Jack, when you get to heaven, can you see if there is baseball there? If there is, tell me.”
> 
> “I can certainly try, for my best friend.”
> 
> Later that Wednesday night, Jack passed away. Thursday night, Sam is asleep in bed, when all of the sudden Jacks spirit appears in front of him. “AHHHH! Who are you?”
> 
> “Calm down, calm down. It’s me Jack.”
> 
> “Good hell, you scared me half to death.”
> 
> “It’s ok, but I’ve come with good news and bad news.”
> 
> “Well, what’s the good news then?” pondered Sam.
> 
> “There is baseball in heaven.”
> 
> “Thank goodness,” said Sam, feeling wonderful, “but what’s the bad news?”
> 
> “You’re pitching Tuesday.”


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, all my favorites are on this list.


----------



## pm-r

> Sad to see Don drinking beer alone ....................



Huh...???

Did I miss something or that should have been more obvious...???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Huh...???
> 
> Did I miss something or that should have been more obvious...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I did not want Don to drink alone ................ he just won at KENO and had no one to celebrate with at his favorite pub.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Want to watch the Yanks ..................... and they are not doing too well tonight. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Fabulous game between Calgary and Winterpeg tonight. The Stamps won but it was in doubt until the final play. 

Can't even remember the last time I watched almost an entire game. Watched less than 5 minutes of the Broncos debacle on Thursday.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Fabulous game between Calgary and Winterpeg tonight. The Stamps won but it was in doubt until the final play.
> 
> Can't even remember the last time I watched almost an entire game. Watched less than 5 minutes of the Broncos debacle on Thursday.


Yep, it's gonna be a great playoff season in the west as teams are so evenly matched this year. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our day before the election issue and once again I forgot the darn Whatzit? preview. Also the Turdeau clock is down to hours and a tour of Prague.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? I had great coffee in Prague and Vienna back when I was a hitch hiker in Europe way back when.

That spoon reminds me of the spoon my mother used to give me liquid medicine back when I was young. I still recall the bitter vanilla taste of the medicine. Yuk ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.heartandstroke.ca/get-h...48xq7yDCTte9Sjr71BIV7xJNIZILfBGVmhiGN5Xqo4_M8

Fresh out of the oven if anyone wants some. A great combo with our freshly brewed coffee.

FYI, I like dates, but some people do not, so some of these cookies have raisins instead.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? I had great coffee in Prague and Vienna back when I was a hitch hiker in Europe way back when.
> 
> That spoon reminds me of the spoon my mother used to give me liquid medicine back when I was young. I still recall the bitter vanilla taste of the medicine. Yuk ..................


You are on the right track with your Mom's spoon. Now if you could only recall what its real intended use is!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.heartandstroke.ca/get-h...48xq7yDCTte9Sjr71BIV7xJNIZILfBGVmhiGN5Xqo4_M8
> 
> Fresh out of the oven if anyone wants some. A great combo with our freshly brewed coffee.
> 
> FYI, I like dates, but some people do not, so some of these cookies have raisins instead.


I like 'em either way, dates are fine.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> You are on the right track with your Mom's spoon. Now if you could only recall what its real intended use is!


Honey in tea?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> You are on the right track with your Mom's spoon. Now if you could only recall what its real intended use is!



I would agree that such spoons were used as a _*Children's spoon for measured medication*_ and I think they were also used as a _*granulated sugar spoon*_ when a bit of sugar was taken from the sugar bowl, then the sugar could be sprinkled from the hole in the end of the spoon over the food, often and usually fruit.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I like 'em either way, dates are fine.


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a fond farewell to the PM, a video to give you shivers up your spine and an unusual chair.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a fond farewell to the PM, a video to give you shivers up your spine and an unusual chair.


Don, talk about shivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We shall be serving some calming herbal tea for anyone who just watched that video on SAP ................ and we shall serve it to you for free. I am still shaking.


----------



## Rps

Marc a gardeners joke for you....


Once there was a beautiful woman who loved to work in her organic vegetable garden, but no matter what she did, she couldn't get her organic tomatoes to ripen. Admiring her neighbor's garden, which had beautiful bright red organic tomatoes, she went one day and inquired of him his secret.

"It's really quite simple," the old man explained. "Twice each day, in the morning and in the evening, I expose myself in front of the tomatoes and they turn red with embarrassment."

Desperate for the perfect organic garden, she tried his advice and proceeded to expose herself to her plants twice daily.

Two weeks passed and her neighbor stopped by to check her progress.

"So," he asked, "any luck with your tomatoes?"

"No," she replied excitedly... "but you should see the size of my cucumbers!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc a gardeners joke for you....
> 
> 
> Once there was a beautiful woman who loved to work in her organic vegetable garden, but no matter what she did, she couldn't get her organic tomatoes to ripen. Admiring her neighbor's garden, which had beautiful bright red organic tomatoes, she went one day and inquired of him his secret.
> 
> "It's really quite simple," the old man explained. "Twice each day, in the morning and in the evening, I expose myself in front of the tomatoes and they turn red with embarrassment."
> 
> Desperate for the perfect organic garden, she tried his advice and proceeded to expose herself to her plants twice daily.
> 
> Two weeks passed and her neighbor stopped by to check her progress.
> 
> "So," he asked, "any luck with your tomatoes?"
> 
> "No," she replied excitedly... "but you should see the size of my cucumbers!"


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc a gardeners joke for you....
> 
> 
> Once there was a beautiful woman who loved to work in her organic vegetable garden, but no matter what she did, she couldn't get her organic tomatoes to ripen. Admiring her neighbor's garden, which had beautiful bright red organic tomatoes, she went one day and inquired of him his secret.
> 
> "It's really quite simple," the old man explained. "Twice each day, in the morning and in the evening, I expose myself in front of the tomatoes and they turn red with embarrassment."
> 
> Desperate for the perfect organic garden, she tried his advice and proceeded to expose herself to her plants twice daily.
> 
> Two weeks passed and her neighbor stopped by to check her progress.
> 
> "So," he asked, "any luck with your tomatoes?"
> 
> "No," she replied excitedly... "but you should see the size of my cucumbers!"


I think that I shall stick to Epsom salt and lots of water for my toms. I still have about 25 green toms on the vine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Stayed up late to watch all the election results. So, I now need some strong coffee. Anyone else care to join me?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have used most of these words at one time or another.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished planting the last of the Can. Legion tulip bulbs ........... along with other bulbs my wife bought this morning. The soil is good and full of worms, so it was not a difficult task. I love tulips ................. especially since these were brought in from Holland by the Legion to commemorate the liberation of Holland in WWII.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some freshly brewed OtHD coffee?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP material?


Perfect for this coming Saturday's issue Marc, thanks.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all, what a start to my day. Uploaded SAP and when I went to check the site it was still October 22. It would just not refresh with the new material I had uploaded. I downloaded and tried Firefox and Chrome both, but it still showed Oct 22. So I went back to my working html files and it was still October 22 there too. WTH was going on? Then I was faced with redoing everything I had done yesterday before I could upload, so began the process.

Then I stopped and said to myself this is nuts, I KNOW I did this yesterday. WTH?

I decided to go back another day, and there was all the work I had done yesterday, out of order as the upload feed went October 21, October 22, October 23, October 22. WTH?

How had I managed to get and entire October 22 edition in there twice? Man oh man, I am losing it. Still trying to figure it out. After 90 minutes of farting around with it all, I finally got it right and the correct edition for today is now up in its correct sequence order.


----------



## SINC

So . . . today on SAP now, Richard Wear tries to recreate the old LIFE magazine look on SAP, a guy goes around his chair in our gif and our video on how to keep birds from crashing into your home's windows. Phew!

As my grandad used to tell me, "Getting old ain't for sissies." Man was he ever right.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So . . . today on SAP now, Richard Wear tries to recreate the old LIFE magazine look on SAP, a guy goes around his chair in our gif and our video on how to keep birds from crashing into your home's windows. Phew!
> 
> As my grandad used to tell me, "Getting old ain't for sissies." Man was he ever right.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee? Yes, I saw that yesterday's item re Johnny Carson was on yesterday and today. Still, we can never get too much info about "Here's Johnny ............." 

Watchin that man and his chair made my back ache. So true ............... getting old sucks.


----------



## SINC

I began the whole mess at 4:00 a.m. and just got done now. Time for a coffee and thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I began the whole mess at 4:00 a.m. and just got done now. Time for a coffee and thanks.


Wow!! And you say you are retired?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Perfect for this coming Saturday's issue Marc, thanks.



That should give some a fair bit of time to practice for the real day:
_*Nov 3, 2019 - Daylight Saving Time Ends*_

Actually I thought it was the week or so later around the November 10th to 13th.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I began the whole mess at 4:00 a.m. and just got done now. Time for a coffee and thanks.



Well it's certainly appreciated. 

Maybe you can take the rest of the day off and enjoy a rest, and maybe even have a beer later in your man cave. ;-) 

- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Watchin that man and his chair made my back ache. So true ............... _*getting old sucks*_.


But getting old sure beats the alternative of not getting any older. ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!! And you say you are retired?


I think of it as a passion, or perhaps just a hobby Marc, but I swear it keeps my mind sharp and passes the time too. (About four hours a day!)

Did I mention that it also raises beer money? My rates are pretty modest, just $1 a day for commercial ads, except for the pub which is $5 a day for all ads and all non-profits are free, as are ads from folks who provide content for me (the tackle shop and the writing site). Most of them are non-profit BTW. 

So, lemme see, at an average of $6 a day revenue for the past few years and four hours a day work, that pays me a handsome $1.50 per hour.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Well it's certainly appreciated.
> 
> Maybe you can take the rest of the day off and enjoy a rest, and maybe even have a beer later in your man cave. ;-)
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, the beer part works for me Patrick. I always take Ely to the garage with me to watch some TV and have a pre-supper beer.


----------



## 18m2

SINC said:


> So . . . today on SAP now, and our video on how to keep birds from crashing into your home's windows.


Interesting.

I've had good success by hanging para-chord vertically from the top of the window frame roughly 3" apart.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I've had good success by hanging para-chord vertically from the top of the window frame roughly 3" apart.



I like the idea of using para-chord vertically much better.

It would also be easier when it comes time for window cleaning I would think.

But I'm also surprised by the number of small birds that fly through the vertical bars on our deck railings to and from the bird feeder, when they fly right through the railings that have about 4 inches space between them, and wonder if the para-chords are enough to discourage them flying into the windows.

I also wonder if some of the birds are like some of the crazy drivers on the highway and roadways that are just going too damn fast???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think of it as a passion, or perhaps just a hobby Marc, but I swear it keeps my mind sharp and passes the time too. (About four hours a day!)
> 
> Did I mention that it also raises beer money? My rates are pretty modest, just $1 a day for commercial ads, except for the pub which is $5 a day for all ads and all non-profits are free, as are ads from folks who provide content for me (the tackle shop and the writing site). Most of them are non-profit BTW.
> 
> So, lemme see, at an average of $6 a day revenue for the past few years and four hours a day work, that pays me a handsome $1.50 per hour.


Wow, you should be getting more than your hourly rate, mon ami ................. at least for the quality site you produce every day. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> But I'm also surprised by the number of small birds that fly through the vertical bars on our deck railings to and from the bird feeder, when they fly right through the railings that have about 4 inches space between them, and wonder if the para-chords are enough to discourage them flying into the windows.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


It works, we've not witnessed one strike since installing it almost 3 years ago. I wonder if 4 inches is enough for small birds to pass through?

The suggestion was to use the para-chord that has a trace thread of a reflective material in it. I bought a skein from Princess Auto that is black and silver. Birds supposedly see the reflective material and are scared off.

FWIW I used a length of J molding intended for the edge of drywall, drilled holes every 3 inches and threaded the para-chord through the holes and tied a figure 8 knot to keep it from falling out.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a gif after a picture was taken, a yummy Salisbury steak video and new words in the dictionary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Picked up some yummy treats at this morning's Farmer's Market. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute .................


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cute .................



Probably half the possible viewing audience wouldn't understand a lot of the program...


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a lost classic, beautiful hummingbird and Leaping Into Autumn!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Probably half the possible viewing audience wouldn't understand a lot of the program...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True. To be honest, I was never a fan of the show. I watched it a few times with my son, who liked the show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Strong coffee is the name of the game today. Deborah is off to PEI this afternoon for a dog show with Patty. Drinks are on the house this weekend if she does anything at the show. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True. To be honest, I was never a fan of the show. I watched it a few times with my son, who liked the show.



Hmmm...??? I thought it was just a joke and an idea for a show, not actually real.

Anyway, it doesn't really matter because I have never heard of such a show, and that doesn't matter much as I would hardly ever watch any such TV program in the first place.

But I must admit, it sounds a bit more interesting than some of the crap programs that are presently running on TV.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I thought it was just a joke and an idea for a show, not actually real.
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't really matter because I have never heard of such a show, and that doesn't matter much as I would hardly ever watch any such TV program in the first place.
> 
> But I must admit, it sounds a bit more interesting than some of the crap programs that are presently running on TV.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Dr. Who is still going strong. There are people who have seen every episode ......... I have seen about three. The TARDIS is the blue phone booth and the time machine.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who


----------



## pm-r

> Dr. Who is still going strong.



Thanks for the update and information Marc. I guess I'm well behind the times, especially as far as TV shows go.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

My dad and I used to watch baseball games together. I watched various TV series with my son. We used to binge watch certain series when they were on Netflix.


----------



## SINC

I am an avid TV viewer, but never sitcoms or game shows or much else. I subscribe to nature channels, tech channels, history, automotive and informative stuff like that. Only other things I watch are the news on Global in the morning and evening and CTV at noon. Never look at CBC or CNN.


----------



## pm-r

> I am an avid TV viewer, but never sitcoms or game shows or much else.



Don't forget some of the sports shows like your golf.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Don't forget some of the sports shows like your golf.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, sir on the golf and CFL football too. Other than that though, I know nothing of current drama or comedy or series at all. And I have liked it that way for the past two decades.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yes, sir on the golf and CFL football too. Other than that though, I know nothing of current drama or comedy or series at all. And I have liked it that way for the past two decades.



Speaking of sports, if one can really call it that, I heard about a father and his sons who sat down in his Man Cave with some nice beers and snaks to watch some _*wrestling*_ but gave up in disgust when it turned into something they discovered was what some people call an _*ice hockey game*_!!! ;-) 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the World Series right now, but it is not looking like Washington's night. Such is Life. At 12:36AM and only the 6th inning, I am going to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the doxies outside before the rain starts to get heavy. Tired from watching the game last night, so I shall forego making coffee and go back to bed. Later ......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all, once again. Up now and freshly brewed coffee is waiting for you. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a good driver, hippos eating watermelon whole and a reporter gets fired for jumping on vintage vehicles.


----------



## SINC

Yikes! Just realized it is Saturday and time to post the preview of the Whatzi? for tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, a smile for you this chilly morning...

An atheist is walking along the bank of Loch Ness, suddenly, out of the depths appears Nessie.
She snatched the athiest up in her jaws and threw her head back, throwing the atheist up in the air. Just before he was about to fall into Nessie's jaws he cries out :
"Oh god help me!"
Amazingly, time froze and God appeared next to the atheistand God asked:
"My son, all your life you have forsaken me, why now do you call upon me?"
The atheist responded with: "Give me a break, I didn't believe in the Loch Ness monster five minutes ago either!"


----------



## Rps

A bit early for Remembrance Day...but a friend sent me this so I thought I’d share...

https://youtu.be/vzxde4nsrSM


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, a smile for you this chilly morning...
> 
> An atheist is walking along the bank of Loch Ness, suddenly, out of the depths appears Nessie.
> She snatched the athiest up in her jaws and threw her head back, throwing the atheist up in the air. Just before he was about to fall into Nessie's jaws he cries out :
> "Oh god help me!"
> Amazingly, time froze and God appeared next to the atheistand God asked:
> "My son, all your life you have forsaken me, why now do you call upon me?"
> The atheist responded with: "Give me a break, I didn't believe in the Loch Ness monster five minutes ago either!"


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A bit early for Remembrance Day...but a friend sent me this so I thought I’d share...
> 
> https://youtu.be/vzxde4nsrSM


:clap::clap::clap:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kX_3y3u5Uo[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Patty just got a Group 3rd and Best Puppy in the Terrier Group this morning at the PEI Kennel Club dog show. So, drinks are on the house today.


----------



## Rps

Very nice! Haven’t heard this before.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> A bit early for Remembrance Day...but a friend sent me this so I thought I’d share...
> 
> https://youtu.be/vzxde4nsrSM



Nice.

And anytime is always a good time to show thanks and respect.

- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

@18m2
I guess I should be posting this in the weather thread, but do you have any idea what speeds yesterday's Georgia Straight (Salish sea) were that did all the damage and cancelled the majority of the Vancouver Island/ Lower Mainland BC ferry sailings yesterday???

Once again, we were rather surprised by all the disruption from our Southern Brentwood Bay Area location as we barely got a breeze and hardly a branch was moving, That seems to happen quite often so I guess we must be in a special sheltered area from the damaging winds.

Also, how were the winds in the Mill Bay Area yesterday???
And I didn't notice weather the Brentwood Bay/Mill Bay Ferry sailings were cancelled or not.

I was just wondering what speed and direction they were as they now seem to have gone into the history books and not accessible from what I can find.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Patty just got a Group 3rd and Best Puppy in the Terrier Group this morning at the PEI Kennel Club dog show.


Well done and Congratulations to all!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all, a smile for you this chilly morning...
> 
> An atheist is walking along the bank of Loch Ness, suddenly, out of the depths appears Nessie.
> She snatched the athiest up in her jaws and threw her head back, throwing the atheist up in the air. Just before he was about to fall into Nessie's jaws he cries out :
> "Oh god help me!"
> Amazingly, time froze and God appeared next to the atheistand God asked:
> "My son, all your life you have forsaken me, why now do you call upon me?"
> The atheist responded with: "Give me a break, I didn't believe in the Loch Ness monster five minutes ago either!"


Perfect for SAP, thanks!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> A bit early for Remembrance Day...but a friend sent me this so I thought I’d share...
> 
> https://youtu.be/vzxde4nsrSM


That too, I can use, thanks again.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kX_3y3u5Uo


You guys are being good to me today, thanks again.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> @18m2
> I guess I should be posting this in the weather thread, but do you have any idea what speeds yesterday's Georgia Straight (Salish sea) were that did all the damage and cancelled the majority of the Vancouver Island/ Lower Mainland BC ferry sailings yesterday???
> 
> Once again, we were rather surprised by all the disruption from our Southern Brentwood Bay Area location as we barely got a breeze and hardly a branch was moving, That seems to happen quite often so I guess we must be in a special sheltered area from the damaging winds.
> 
> Also, how were the winds in the Mill Bay Area yesterday???
> And I didn't notice weather the Brentwood Bay/Mill Bay Ferry sailings were cancelled or not.
> 
> I was just wondering what speed and direction they were as they now seem to have gone into the history books and not accessible from what I can find.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Huge winds in Alberta yesterday, but worse in the south. Winds clocked at 172 kph blew over truck and trailers and semis between Calgary and Red Deer yesterday.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Patty just got a Group 3rd and Best Puppy in the Terrier Group this morning at the PEI Kennel Club dog show. So, drinks are on the house today.


Good job Patty! I will have a cold one to celebrate!


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Huge winds in Alberta yesterday, but worse in the south. Winds clocked at 172 kph blew over truck and trailers and semis between Calgary and Red Deer yesterday.



Pretty bad in the south as well. Seemed to be strongest around Nanton on Hiway 2. Ironically they usually divert trucks from 22 over to 2 when winds are big.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes! Just realized it is Saturday and time to post the preview of the Whatzi? for tomorrow.



I'd say that Whatzi? is a metalworking or sheetmetal hammer and may have also been used with heavy leather work.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Very nice! Haven’t heard this before.


It has been around for years now, Rp. He is from NL and is well known there. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice.
> 
> And anytime is always a good time to show thanks and respect.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well done and Congratulations to all!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





SINC said:


> Good job Patty! I will have a cold one to celebrate!


Beers for everyone. Just waiting for the results from this afternoon's show and to see if she is able to win Best Puppy in Show. As Deborah says, "It's all a beauty show, sadly."


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> @18m2
> I guess I should be posting this in the weather thread, but do you have any idea what speeds yesterday's Georgia Straight (Salish sea) were that did all the damage and cancelled the majority of the Vancouver Island/ Lower Mainland BC ferry sailings yesterday???
> 
> Once again, we were rather surprised by all the disruption from our Southern Brentwood Bay Area location as we barely got a breeze and hardly a branch was moving, That seems to happen quite often so I guess we must be in a special sheltered area from the damaging winds.
> 
> Also, how were the winds in the Mill Bay Area yesterday???
> And I didn't notice weather the Brentwood Bay/Mill Bay Ferry sailings were cancelled or not.
> 
> I was just wondering what speed and direction they were as they now seem to have gone into the history books and not accessible from what I can find. I saw on the TV where only the old ferries were not sailing. Still there was a huge back log of traffic.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


We didn't have much wind here, 27 km was the highest gust I recorded. I understood most of the wind came up the Straight of Juan d' Fuca turns north est and headed for Vancouver.


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> I'd say that Whatzi? is a metalworking or sheetmetal hammer and may have also been used with heavy leather work.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I think you are correct. The tools of a lost art.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patty replicated this morning's show results -- She did it again. She won a group 3rd in the Terrier groups & Best Puppy in the Terrier Group. So, drinks are still on the house, within reason -- NO drinking and driving. We will supply a ride home if needed.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I think you are correct. _*The tools of a lost art.*_



So true.

I can still recall just watching in amazement for ages as a expert metalworker applied his trade of: metal shaping; and seam forming, seam joining, panel heat shrinking, and leading, but the most interesting was watching an old English fellow complete some beautiful Lead burning on some lead troughs that were used in the acid department of the explosive plant where I grew up. A really lost trade to do properly and smoothly.

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

18m2 said:


> I think you are correct. The tools of a lost art.


Yep, Patrick nailed it. Video of one in use come Monday.


----------



## Rps

Don, this one you may give you a chuckle or two...

I became confused when I heard the word " Service " used with these agencies:
Revenue 'Service'
Postal 'Service'
Telephone 'Service'
Cable TV 'Service'
Civil 'Service'
Provincial, City, County & Public 'Service'
Customer 'Service'

This is what I thought 'Service' meant.


But today, I overheard two farmers talking, and one of them said he had hired a bull to 'Service' a few cows.
BAM !!! It all came into focus. Now I understand what all those agencies are doing.

I hope that you are now just as enlightened as I am.


----------



## SINC

Perfect Rp! Thanks.


----------



## Rps

Marc, Don, you may both get a chuckle out of this.....

I was sitting in the waiting room for my first appointment with a new dentist. I noticed his dental diploma, which bore his full name. 

Suddenly, i remembered a tall, handsome, dark haired boy with the same name had been in my secondary school class some 30-odd years ago. 

Could he be the same guy that i had a secret crush on, way back then? 

Upon seeing him, however, i quickly discarded any such thought. 

This balding, grey haired man with the deeply lined face was far too old to have been my classmate. After he examined my teeth, i asked him if he had attended morgan park secondary school .. 

'yes, yes i did. I'm a morganner! 'he beamed with pride. 

'when did you leave to go to college?' i asked 

he answered, in 1965. Why do you ask? 

'you were in my class!' i exclaimed. 

He looked at me closely. 

Then the ugly, old, bald, wrinkled, fat assed, grey haired, decrepit, bastard asked.. 


'what did you teach?'


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, this one you may give you a chuckle or two...
> 
> I became confused when I heard the word " Service " used with these agencies:
> Revenue 'Service'
> Postal 'Service'
> Telephone 'Service'
> Cable TV 'Service'
> Civil 'Service'
> Provincial, City, County & Public 'Service'
> Customer 'Service'
> 
> This is what I thought 'Service' meant.
> 
> 
> But today, I overheard two farmers talking, and one of them said he had hired a bull to 'Service' a few cows.
> BAM !!! It all came into focus. Now I understand what all those agencies are doing.
> 
> I hope that you are now just as enlightened as I am.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, Don, you may both get a chuckle out of this.....
> 
> I was sitting in the waiting room for my first appointment with a new dentist. I noticed his dental diploma, which bore his full name.
> 
> Suddenly, i remembered a tall, handsome, dark haired boy with the same name had been in my secondary school class some 30-odd years ago.
> 
> Could he be the same guy that i had a secret crush on, way back then?
> 
> Upon seeing him, however, i quickly discarded any such thought.
> 
> This balding, grey haired man with the deeply lined face was far too old to have been my classmate. After he examined my teeth, i asked him if he had attended morgan park secondary school ..
> 
> 'yes, yes i did. I'm a morganner! 'he beamed with pride.
> 
> 'when did you leave to go to college?' i asked
> 
> he answered, in 1965. Why do you ask?
> 
> 'you were in my class!' i exclaimed.
> 
> He looked at me closely.
> 
> Then the ugly, old, bald, wrinkled, fat assed, grey haired, decrepit, bastard asked..
> 
> 
> 'what did you teach?'


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

Missed the Calgary-Winnipeg game last night. My back door streaming site was hacked and I was unable to get it to stream. Must have been a heckuva game. Anyways looks like Saskatchewan now has clear sailing into first place. They should be able to make short work x2 of the Eskies.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Missed the Calgary-Winnipeg game last night. My back door streaming site was hacked and I was unable to get it to stream. Must have been a heckuva game. Anyways looks like Saskatchewan now has clear sailing into first place. They should be able to make short work x2 of the Eskies.


We shall see. 

https://stats.cbc.ca/football/cfl/boxscore/76146


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Sunday coffee. Have a good night to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

One final joke for the night....

A teacher's story :

A teacher is explaining biology to her 4th grade students. "Human beings are the only animals that stutter,' she says.
A little girl raised her hand.'I had a kitty-cat who stuttered.'
The teacher, knowing how precious some of these stories could become, asked the girl to describe the incident.
"Well," she began, 'I was in the back yard with my kitty and the Rottweiler that lives next door got a running start and before we knew it, he jumped over the fence into our yard!'
That must've been scary,' said the teacher.
'It sure was,' said the little girl.

'My kitty raised her back, went "Ffffff!, Ffffff!, FfffffF," but before she could say 'F--- off !,' the Rottweiler ate her!
The teacher had to leave the room.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> One final joke for the night....
> 
> A teacher's story :
> 
> A teacher is explaining biology to her 4th grade students. "Human beings are the only animals that stutter,' she says.
> A little girl raised her hand.'I had a kitty-cat who stuttered.'
> The teacher, knowing how precious some of these stories could become, asked the girl to describe the incident.
> "Well," she began, 'I was in the back yard with my kitty and the Rottweiler that lives next door got a running start and before we knew it, he jumped over the fence into our yard!'
> That must've been scary,' said the teacher.
> 'It sure was,' said the little girl.
> 
> 'My kitty raised her back, went "Ffffff!, Ffffff!, FfffffF," but before she could say 'F--- off !,' the Rottweiler ate her!
> The teacher had to leave the room.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to pee. 

Anyway, I shall get the coffee brewing for anyone else up early. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a hedgehog wheel, a super Halloween costume and feeding chickadees in Saskatoon.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....wet, cold and dreary here today. I guess mall walking is in order. It’s uke circle tonight.....we have a Halloween theme so I have selected Warewolves of London to perform.....maybe! While it’s a simple 3 chord roll the cadence of the thing is actually quite difficult....even though it doesn’t sound so on the recorded versions.....which is why Warren Zevon is a pro and I’m not. In short it’s probably a two beer song!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to pee.
> 
> Anyway, I shall get the coffee brewing for anyone else up early. Enjoy.


Ah yes....the age old question....or is it the old age question...do I get up and go or can I wait it out................


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a hedgehog wheel, a super Halloween costume and feeding chickadees in Saskatoon.


That Halloween costume for the boy in a wheelchair was a work of genius. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....wet, cold and dreary here today. I guess mall walking is in order. It’s uke circle tonight.....we have a Halloween theme so I have selected Warewolves of London to perform.....maybe! While it’s a simple 3 chord roll the cadence of the thing is actually quite difficult....even though it doesn’t sound so on the recorded versions.....which is why Warren Zevon is a pro and I’m not. In short it’s probably a two beer song!


:clap::clap::clap: "Break a leg" mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Ah yes....the age old question....or is it the old age question...do I get up and go or can I wait it out................


Nope. Don't want to give kidney stones any reason to form. When Nature calls ........... Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Don an SAP joke if I ever heard one....


Thinking back a few years, living in Fla. I remember Hurricane Frances. 
I was ready for it but my wife was not. 

When the wind reached a screaming pitch with the trees snapping and
thrashing, the horizontal streaming rain, flying roofing tiles and destroyed
fences as well as the unnerving sound-levels, my wife was rooted to the
spot. … She stared and stared through the glass of the window. Immovable, 
with her nose pressed to the windowpane, the stark fear in her eyes will
stay with me forever.

Fortunately, as the eye of the storm arrived and the winds temporarily 
lessened, I was able to open the door and let her in. 
To this day, she has never thanked me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don an SAP joke if I ever heard one....
> 
> 
> Thinking back a few years, living in Fla. I remember Hurricane Frances.
> I was ready for it but my wife was not.
> 
> When the wind reached a screaming pitch with the trees snapping and
> thrashing, the horizontal streaming rain, flying roofing tiles and destroyed
> fences as well as the unnerving sound-levels, my wife was rooted to the
> spot. … She stared and stared through the glass of the window. Immovable,
> with her nose pressed to the windowpane, the stark fear in her eyes will
> stay with me forever.
> 
> Fortunately, as the eye of the storm arrived and the winds temporarily
> lessened, I was able to open the door and let her in.
> To this day, she has never thanked me!


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. Tis the season.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/455075958447656/


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.heartandstroke.ca/artic...8vUVXHLehhg6S4M1lox6oXptPB4e5q9BwY9Akkd7y0saw

So important for many of us here in The Shang ............. and elsewhere.


----------



## 18m2

Consider getting the shingles vaccination at the same time. Shingles is no joke.

https://www.shingrix.ca/en-ca/index...FpvXYzHxeOjMM8V5R9qMxM5GfD2RrrPkaApAMEALw_wcB


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Consider getting the shingles vaccination at the same time. Shingles is no joke.
> 
> https://www.shingrix.ca/en-ca/index...FpvXYzHxeOjMM8V5R9qMxM5GfD2RrrPkaApAMEALw_wcB


A good idea. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunch time. Anyone interested?

🍕 There's a yummy new delight on our pizza menu! 🍕

Our new Balsamic Chicken Pizza has roasted garlic oil, chicken, roasted red peppers, onion, mozzarella, feta, balsamic reduction, and parsley. If you haven't tried it yet, it's time!


----------



## SINC

I got my flu shot, so am covered on that front, but alas I am down for a while.

I developed a sore throat a couple days back and it worsened this morning. My breathing is very raspy and I now have a cough as well. Ann continues to watch me closely as I have had pneumonia twice before and anything that settles in my lungs is an issue, given my COPD and emphysema.

I have an appointment with my cardiologist this Thursday, so hope it clears up by then. Meanwhile I am in bed, drinking lots of fluids and trying to sleep when I can. It is gonna be a very long day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I got my flu shot, so am covered on that front, but alas I am down for a while.
> 
> I developed a sore throat a couple days back and it worsened this morning. My breathing is very raspy and I now have a cough as well. Ann continues to watch me closely as I have had pneumonia twice before and anything that settles in my lungs is an issue, given my COPD and emphysema.
> 
> I have an appointment with my cardiologist this Thursday, so hope it clears up by then. Meanwhile I am in bed, drinking lots of fluids and trying to sleep when I can. It is gonna be a very long day.


Don, you are wise to take extreme care of yourself with anything lung related, given your COPD and emphysema. Luckily, you are in good hands with Ann and her expertise. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to pee.
> 
> Anyway, I shall get the coffee brewing for anyone else up early. Enjoy.



That would be a long time before I got to the coffee, but I think I'll take the advice and have a pee instead.

Morning would still be a long way off for me, but maybe the coffee might still be simmering low and ready. It's nice not having to wait for the morning coffee.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That would be a long time before I got to the coffee, but I think I'll take the advice and have a pee instead.
> 
> Morning would still be a long way off for me, but maybe the coffee might still be simmering low and ready. It's nice not having to wait for the morning coffee.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, being so many time zones away, Patrick, makes having freshly brewed coffee ready just in time for you to get up. Still, as a valued member of The Shang, I shall brew it fresh once you get up each morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Just finished a hot cuppa my mother's fix-all (and Ann's too) when you are sick, Lipton's chicken noodle soup with soda crackers. Followed that up with a nicely chilled cup of yogurt which felt good on my throat going down as well. 

Ann is now making me a special cup of tea that Crystal swears will cure anything when you are sick. I am not a tea drinker, but I will make an exception today since it is Crystal. 

They are bound they are gonna get me out of bed by tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just finished a hot cuppa my mother's fix-all (and Ann's too) when you are sick, Lipton's chicken noodle soup with soda crackers. Followed that up with a nicely chilled cup of yogurt which felt good on my throat going down as well.
> 
> Ann is now making me a special cup of tea that Crystal swears will cure anything when you are sick. I am not a tea drinker, but I will make an exception today since it is Crystal.
> 
> They are bound they are gonna get me out of bed by tomorrow.


:love2::clap::love2:


----------



## pm-r

> Just finished a hot cuppa my mother's fix-all (and Ann's too) when you are sick, Lipton's chicken noodle soup with soda crackers. Followed that up with a nicely chilled cup of yogurt which felt good on my throat going down as well.


As good as the Lipton's chicken noodle soup is, I dare say the Campbell's canned Chicken Noodle soupIs a better choice as the Be included chicken fat tends to ease and help cure any raw throat problems better.

Anyone else recall using a few things similar to these???:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> As good as the Lipton's chicken noodle soup is, I dare say the Campbell's canned Chicken Noodle soupIs a better choice as the Be included chicken fat tends to ease and help cure any raw throat problems better.
> 
> Anyone else recall using a few things similar to these???:


For me, it was home made chicken soup, Saltines, Vicks VapoRub ........... and a great deal of TLC .......... and being able to listen to the baseball game on the radio. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

Don, hope you are feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Not much improvement Marc, but we shall soldier on. Today on SAP bears on a bike path, 10 food hacks and a comma is valid in this case.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> ot much improvement Marc, but we shall soldier on. Today on SAP bears on a bike path, 10 food hacks and a comma is valid in this case.


Hope you are feeling better soon, Don. Stay inside and let Ann nurse you back to health. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Don, thought this not only would cheer you up...but I think is SAP worthy....

THREE LITTLE BOYS were concerned because they couldn't get anyone to play to play with them. They decided it was because they had not been baptized and didn't go to Sunday school .


So they went to the nearest church. But, only the janitor was there.

One little boy said, "We need to be baptized because no one Will come out and play with us. Will you baptize us?"

Sure," said the janitor.



He took them into the bathroom and dunked their little heads In the toilet bowl, one at a time. Then he said, "You are now baptized!"

When they got outside, one of them asked, "What religion do you think we are?"

The oldest one said, "We're not Kathlick,
Because they pour the water on you."

"We're not Babtis,
Because they dunk all of you in the water."


"We're not Methdiss,
Because they just sprinkle water on you."


The littlest one said, "Didn't you smell that water?"

They all joined in asking, 'Yeah! What do you think that means?'


"I think it means we're Pisskopailians!"


----------



## Rps

Had a good night at the uke circle last night. I performed Warewolves of London.....they do standing ovations different here....as I finished they all stood up and went to the door............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, thought this not only would cheer you up...but I think is SAP worthy....
> 
> THREE LITTLE BOYS were concerned because they couldn't get anyone to play to play with them. They decided it was because they had not been baptized and didn't go to Sunday school .
> 
> 
> So they went to the nearest church. But, only the janitor was there.
> 
> One little boy said, "We need to be baptized because no one Will come out and play with us. Will you baptize us?"
> 
> Sure," said the janitor.
> 
> 
> 
> He took them into the bathroom and dunked their little heads In the toilet bowl, one at a time. Then he said, "You are now baptized!"
> 
> When they got outside, one of them asked, "What religion do you think we are?"
> 
> The oldest one said, "We're not Kathlick,
> Because they pour the water on you."
> 
> "We're not Babtis,
> Because they dunk all of you in the water."
> 
> 
> "We're not Methdiss,
> Because they just sprinkle water on you."
> 
> 
> The littlest one said, "Didn't you smell that water?"
> 
> They all joined in asking, 'Yeah! What do you think that means?'
> 
> 
> "I think it means we're Pisskopailians!"


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Had a good night at the uke circle last night. I performed Warewolves of London.....they do standing ovations different here....as I finished they all stood up and went to the door............


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Had a good night at the uke circle last night. I performed Warewolves of London.....they do standing ovations different here....as I finished they all stood up and went to the door............




Funny!!! :lmao:


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon, Don. Stay inside and let Ann nurse you back to health. Bon chance, mon ami.


Am out of bed for the first time in two days, other than trips to the BR. Feel a bit better but it is the cough that is my main issue. It hurts to cough and burns too. I can only take certain cough syrups due to my lung inhalers and my heart issues, so a special kind of Benelyn is all I can try.


----------



## pm-r

> Am out of bed for the first time in two days, other than trips to the BR.


I sure hope you keep getting better, there sure seems to be a fair bit of a flu/cold thing going around,

I hope we stay clear until Wednesday when we get our flu shots, and I hope they start doing some protecting right away. I also have some lung troubles and I'm supposed to keep taking some inhalers, but I don't know if they are doing much.

A relief doctor suggested I use a different type and brand but I didn't get the prescription filled when I discovered a 30 day dose cost well over $100,00.

BTW: I clicked on an automotive Ad earlier today Just to check out some of their stuff that looked interesting, even though I can't use or need anything anymore, and I was rather surprised to see they had a whole series of modern Metalworking Hammers with one model just like Sunday's SAP Whatsit?

So, I guess there's still a need for some of the good old-fashioned tools. But I really wonder how many are actually trained to use them properly???
There's quite an art and technique involved with many such tools.

More here:
https://www.summitracing.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIlPnp_aq_5QIVB4RiCh2adwexEAEYASAAEgIsaPD_BwE

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Am out of bed for the first time in two days, other than trips to the BR. Feel a bit better but it is the cough that is my main issue. It hurts to cough and burns too. I can only take certain cough syrups due to my lung inhalers and my heart issues, so a special kind of Benelyn is all I can try.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Hope you feel a bit better later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tis the season .................

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOFCQ2bfmHw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXLQAGJoz3k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzMsAGb39pE


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami. Hope you feel a bit better later today.


I just found out a friend who sat next to me at the bar of the pub last week and had the symptoms I now have was hospitalized yesterday. Pretty sure I got this from him so hope my fate does not include that part. Besides, I have a long-awaited cardiologist appointment come Thursday, but Ann says unless there are major improvements by morning, I am going to the doc as well.


----------



## pm-r

> I just found out a friend who sat next to me at the bar of the pub last week and had the symptoms I now have was hospitalized yesterday.



Gee whiz!!! Why the hell didn't he stay home rather than spreading is damn, infectious bugs around.

I just got a call from my sister who just came back home from checking out her up-Island summer cabin and was going to stay for a few-Day Holiday but she said it was too damn cold and windy and she seems to have some sort of cold and flu bug.

So back to a comfortable home and I hope she takes some nice hot drinks I'm good old-fashioned meds then gets some bed rest.

We elderly seniors do have to take extra care, and our bodies seem to be rather susceptible to these nasty bugs.

Get better soon.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just found out a friend who sat next to me at the bar of the pub last week and had the symptoms I now have was hospitalized yesterday. Pretty sure I got this from him so hope my fate does not include that part. Besides, I have a long-awaited cardiologist appointment come Thursday, but Ann says unless there are major improvements by morning, I am going to the doc as well.


Listen to Ann. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a new salad, fall in NS and painting an airliner.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a new salad, fall in NS and painting an airliner.


Morning, Don. How are you feeling today? Nice Fall colors around Greg's home.

I like lettuce in my salad.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise over Peggy's Cove here in NS. It looks like a painting. FYI, I did not take this picture.


----------



## SINC

Feeling a wee bit better this morning in that my cough has lessened by quite a bit, although my voice is still raspy. My appetite is good and I can easily eat and drink lots of fluids, so I must be on the mend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Feeling a wee bit better this morning in that my cough has lessened by quite a bit, although my voice is still raspy. My appetite is good and I can easily eat and drink lots of fluids, so I must be on the mend.


Good to hear, mon ami. Hopefully, you will be able to get to your cardio appointment. Bonne chance.


----------



## Rps

Don a few smiles


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don a few smiles
> 
> View attachment 91048
> 
> 
> View attachment 91050


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Time change.....a summary


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Time change.....a summary
> 
> View attachment 91054


Ah, I see great minds think alike RP, as Marc posted this same thing about three weeks back and I grabbed it for the time change portion of SAP this weekend.


----------



## pm-r

> Time change.....a summary


_*Iphone 5 users should be aware of some looming problems with the time change...*_
_*PSA: iPhone 5 Must Update to iOS 10.3.4 ASAP to Avoid Internet Problems*_


> According to Apple, any iPhone 5 that is not updated to at least iOS 10.3.4 by November 3, 2019 will no longer be able to access key components of device features that rely on the internet and accurate date & time, including web browsing, email, GPS, iCloud, iCloud backups and restore, Software Update, and the App Store. In other words, most internet and internet functionality will not work on iPhone 5 without the software update.


_*Update iPhone 5 to iOS 10.3.4 by November 3 to Avoid Problems*_

PSA: iPhone 5 Must Update to iOS 10.3.4 ASAP to Avoid Internet Problems


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Taking a course....


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP more autumn leaves, a Harpy eagle nest and a close up look at a bongsai tree.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, I see great minds think alike RP, as Marc posted this same thing about three weeks back and I grabbed it for the time change portion of SAP this weekend.


True. The Great Thinkers Society is alive and well here in The Shang. 

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. Good game last night if you are a Nats fan. Cold here today with rain.....which will stay for the next day or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Good game last night if you are a Nats fan. Cold here today with rain.....which will stay for the next day or two.


Yes, the Nats bats finally came alive last night.


----------



## SINC

My constant companion since I have been sick.


----------



## Rps

Yup, that’s a dog for you. When Tovah is ill or hurting Guinness is right there beside her at all times...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My constant companion since I have been sick.


Sweet. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, that’s a dog for you. When Tovah is ill or hurting Guinness is right there beside her at all times...


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

I survived.

https://vimeo.com/52231459?fbclid=IwAR1eBDISEKer4ScXTJGtFJ_LZlMn2-kZVSCKbYwPesfO9ILT5Ph1doFNhcY


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I survived.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/52231459?fbclid=IwAR1eBDISEKer4ScXTJGtFJ_LZlMn2-kZVSCKbYwPesfO9ILT5Ph1doFNhcY



A great generation to have grown up in and survived!!!  


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Do you think the name of the fisherman's boat has anything to do with how he "sells" his catch...??? ;-)

_*The Dark Secret Of Lake Malawi: Trading Sex For Fish*_
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...rk-secret-of-lake-malawi-trading-sex-for-fish

I just happenened to see the partly blocked boat and assumed what the full name was. I grabbed a partial screen shot showing the boat:

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I survived.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/52231459?fbclid=IwAR1eBDISEKer4ScXTJGtFJ_LZlMn2-kZVSCKbYwPesfO9ILT5Ph1doFNhcY


It wasn't survival. 

It was a great learning experience with a vastly superior result than that of today's world.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A great generation to have grown up in and survived!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true. :clap::clap::clap: Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It wasn't survival.
> 
> It was a great learning experience with a vastly superior result than that of today's world.


True, but in NYC the games we used to play would be considered "survival of the fittest"


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, hope you are feeling better today. 

Some last minute SAP material?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Don, hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> Some last minute SAP material?


Ghost writer perhaps?


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao::clap::lmao:



Rps said:


> Ghost writer perhaps?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> Some last minute SAP material?


My cough is nearly stopped and likely will once I can get rid of the phlem I am still carrying. Can't wait for that unpleasant event. Feeling well enough to go to the cardiologist at 12:30 tomorrow. We shall see what happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My cough is nearly stopped and likely will once I can get rid of the phlem I am still carrying. Can't wait for that unpleasant event. Feeling well enough to go to the cardiologist at 12:30 tomorrow. We shall see what happens.


Good to hear, Don. I remember when I had an angiogram and I saw my cardiologist who said "The results were negative". I said "Oy vey!!" She had to explain to me that negative was good and positive was bad. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, good on you Marc, your Nats won.

Today on SAP, a Halloween smorg. Enjoy the haunted house pics!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, good on you Marc, your Nats won.
> 
> Today on SAP, a Halloween smorg. Enjoy the haunted house pics!


Morning, Don. Yes, they won ........... finally. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Yes, they won ........... finally. :clap::clap::clap:


Morning all. Wet and cold here today. Glad to see the Nats win....a surprise to be sure on how the whole series went.....never saw one where no home team won a game...wild.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Wet and cold here today. Glad to see the Nats win....a surprise to be sure on how the whole series went.....never saw one where no home team won a game...wild.


Morning, Rp. No one has ever seen a 7 game series in any sport where the home team lost every game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dropped Deborah off at the Halifax airport enroute to Orlando to pick up Molly and one of her pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Halloweinies


----------



## SINC

Made it to the cardiologist who scheduled me for heart scans on Nov. 14 and 15, first day chemically induced stress test then scan, the second day a resting scan. Doesn't like frequent angina pain past few months and he wants to be sure I do not have another blockage. He shoehorned me in as quick as he could and told me to take it easy until test results were known when I next see him on Nov. 28. In medical terms, that is a hurry up schedule. I guess that is a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Made it to the cardiologist who scheduled me for heart scans on Nov. 14 and 15, first day chemically induced stress test then scan, the second day a resting scan. Doesn't like frequent angina pain past few months and he wants to be sure I do not have another blockage. He shoehorned me in as quick as he could and told me to take it easy until test results were known when I next see him on Nov. 28. In medical terms, that is a hurry up schedule. I guess that is a good thing.


Wow! Hope all goes well with these tests Don. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

More Halloweinies


----------



## pm-r

> In medical terms, that is a hurry up schedule. I guess that is a good thing.



It's called _*move this guy up to the head of the line I think it really might be serious*_.
Usually it works out well.

I went through that in 2013 and again in 2017. 

They got that problem fixed, but unfortunately caused another, so now I can barely walk. But a four wheel walker helps with that problem and I didn't die from the other original problem.

I hope all your tests go well.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It's called _*move this guy up to the head of the line I think it really might be serious*_.
> Usually it works out well.
> 
> I went through that in 2013 and again in 2017.
> 
> They got that problem fixed, but unfortunately caused another, so now I can barely walk. But a four wheel walker helps with that problem and I didn't die from the other original problem.
> 
> I hope all your tests go well.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Did not know this, Patrick. Stay strong, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lights are starting to flicker in these strong winds, so I am going to call it a night and shut down my computer. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Did not know this, Patrick. Stay strong, mon ami.



Sorry Marc, I thought I had mentioned that way back then.

Very breifly, the 2013 visit was to fix of very hugely oversized pelvic aorta with a Dacron tube and some couplings to replace a section and reduce its chance of bursting.

Unfortunately, they hooked my colon when stitching me up that caused a rupture. (IE Body cavity now filling with S**t!!!) 
Then the couplings they used blew apart and they had to redo the operation again 2 days later, with thanks to the experienced nurse who noticed my body colour was _*not normal*_

That resulted in a four and a half week hospitals stay.
Then six weeks at home with an IV feeding and antibiotics administered by a regeristed house call nurse and dressings and cleaning for the surgery openings.

Then in 2017, part of my intestine they had worked on had folded over and healed itself shut and they had to go back in and get that all fixed.

Adding to the complications, my heart decided to go on a race they couldn't control so I ended up in the Heart Ward for a week before going back up to the internal medicine Ward on the 4th floor above.

That was good for another three and a half weeks in the Hospital wards.

Oh I almost forgot, I came home still with a catheter as I couldn't pee and had to wait about 6+ weeks for the surgery to get that fixed.

We ended up renting some Hospital type equipment so I could at least sit up in a special chair and work at the portable height-adjustable desk.

My wife who is a lab tech, long ago retired, was a godsend, and didn't even balk I'm picking up the medications needed every 2 days, and the later cleaning/changing out the bladder bags daily. Both day bags and night bags!!!

What a trooper she is.

So there's the short condensed story for you and now you're probably sorry you mentioned it.

Yes, one's health is quite imporand so is the medical care.

Sorry, and my apologies for the long spiel.... But I couldn't get it much shorter....


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

I took a video today of Ann helping teach Emmy, 'down', and below a pic of Emersyn and 
Crystal on grad day at obedience school.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## pm-r

> and below a pic of Emersyn and Crystal on grad day at obedience school.


Lovely shot.

What "brand" or breed is Emmy???

I think you mentioned it before but I have forgotten.

PS:
Who is the other dog in the video or it's master or do you have two dogs now???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps




----------



## SINC

Patrick, Emmy is a medium Golden Doodle, a cross between a white poodle and a red golden retriever. 

The other dog is Ely a mini golden doodle also Crystal's dog. 

Ely is 5 yrs 6 mon and Emersyn is just 6 mos.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sorry Marc, I thought I had mentioned that way back then.
> 
> Very breifly, the 2013 visit was to fix of very hugely oversized pelvic aorta with a Dacron tube and some couplings to replace a section and reduce its chance of bursting.
> 
> Unfortunately, they hooked my colon when stitching me up that caused a rupture. (IE Body cavity now filling with S**t!!!)
> Then the couplings they used blew apart and they had to redo the operation again 2 days later, with thanks to the experienced nurse who noticed my body colour was _*not normal*_
> 
> That resulted in a four and a half week hospitals stay.
> Then six weeks at home with an IV feeding and antibiotics administered by a regeristed house call nurse and dressings and cleaning for the surgery openings.
> 
> Then in 2017, part of my intestine they had worked on had folded over and healed itself shut and they had to go back in and get that all fixed.
> 
> Adding to the complications, my heart decided to go on a race they couldn't control so I ended up in the Heart Ward for a week before going back up to the internal medicine Ward on the 4th floor above.
> 
> That was good for another three and a half weeks in the Hospital wards.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot, I came home still with a catheter as I couldn't pee and had to wait about 6+ weeks for the surgery to get that fixed.
> 
> We ended up renting some Hospital type equipment so I could at least sit up in a special chair and work at the portable height-adjustable desk.
> 
> My wife who is a lab tech, long ago retired, was a godsend, and didn't even balk I'm picking up the medications needed every 2 days, and the later cleaning/changing out the bladder bags daily. Both day bags and night bags!!!
> 
> What a trooper she is.
> 
> So there's the short condensed story for you and now you're probably sorry you mentioned it.
> 
> Yes, one's health is quite imporand so is the medical care.
> 
> Sorry, and my apologies for the long spiel.... But I couldn't get it much shorter....
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Wow. You and your wife have been through a great deal. Bonne chance, mon ami. Stay well and safe. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Patrick, Emmy is a medium Golden Doodle, a cross between a white poodle and a red golden retriever.
> 
> The other dog is Ely a mini golden doodle also Crystal's dog.
> 
> Ely is 5 yrs 6 mon and Emersyn is just 6 mos.


Cute pics, Don and a sweet video clip. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Post-Halloween coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a great sandwich in our video, a figure skater with a difference and lots of old car stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, feeling much better, thanks. Fell asleep at 9:00 p.m. and didn't hear a thing until 6:00 a.m. That is likely the first time sleeping through the night in 10 days and the reason I feel so good this morning. Now if I could just get rid of Mr. Froggy in my throat!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, feeling much better, thanks. Fell asleep at 9:00 p.m. and didn't hear a thing until 6:00 a.m. That is likely the first time sleeping through the night in 10 days and the reason I feel so good this morning. Now if I could just get rid of Mr. Froggy in my throat!


Good to hear. Stay well mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Patrick, Emmy is a medium Golden Doodle, a cross between a white poodle and a red golden retriever.
> 
> The other dog is Ely a mini golden doodle also Crystal's dog.
> 
> Ely is 5 yrs 6 mon and Emersyn is just 6 mos.



Thanks Don.

I hadn't heard and didn't know about that particular combination of beed. It sounds like a good combination.

Did they keep the poodle's attribute of not shedding???

I imagine with that combination that they could be quite a container of harnessed potential energy.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Right, Patrick, neither dog sheds hair, but it grows continuously and requires cutting three or four times a year. Ely has a more poodle like coat, while Emersyn is not curly, but straight like the retriever.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Right, Patrick, neither dog sheds hair, but it grows continuously and requires cutting three or four times a year. Ely has a more poodle like coat, while Emersyn is not curly, but straight like the retriever.



Interesting.

I wonder why they used and kept the word "doodle" In the name, (Groodle in Australian English), as it certainly doesn't seem to do justice to the smarts of two of the smartest of dog breeds in the world.

Certainly not much imagination used to come up with such a name for such a dog. They should've kept the "doodle" mame for some of the small, almost useless yappie and often drooling lapdogs. I.e. toy dogs!!!

Anyway, you have some very nice looking dogs there and should be a treat to train.

The last dog I had was a border collie who won many Obedience Competition Shows, But I also spent about an hour a day with her training.

I wish most dog owners would spend at least a fraction of that time to have a decently trained dog, and both the owner and dog would probably appreciate it. That would include both my cousin and my sister with their dogs, like most dogs, wouldn't even consider obeying any command even when given three times. It drives me crazy and not good for the safety of the dog, especially around any car traffic.

But then again, It doesn't seem to be as important these days where there are very few places left to let the dogs go off-leash,

But it is such a pleasure to watch a well-trained obedient dog and it's owner. End of rant... ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Just filled up the Suzuki for $30 a few minutes ago here in town. Paid 87.9 per litre but today in Edmonton gas prices have dropped to 77.9 at the pumps. Best we enjoy it while we can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is one of Molly's two pups. The female is staying with the co-owner in Orlando and this male pup is going to a nice home in Moncton, NB.


----------



## pm-r

Our local gas price just dropped a cent or so to $1.46/l.

How'd you like dem prices??? ;-)

$0.78/l is mindboggling in dreamland for this area. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Our local gas price just dropped a cent or so to $1.46/l.
> 
> How'd you like dem prices??? ;-)
> 
> $0.78/l is mindboggling in dreamland for this area.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


$1.14 here in Lunenburg, NS today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. Lights are flickering due to the sustained high winds. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 91086


Good info, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A calm morning, so coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to know the winds died down out there. Today on SAP a look at Patrick's daughter's Halloween witch, a rare Prince performance and a monkey steals from a sloth.


----------



## SINC

And here is your sneak peek at tomorrow's Whatzit?


----------



## Rps

Morning all...cold and damp here for the next week or so. Liked the Urine Test....I have my own issue however....that’s trying to find the thing.....could be Alzheimer’s or being directionally challenged.....


----------



## Rps

Don, the Whatzit.....is it a fuse tester?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, the Whatzit.....is it a fuse tester?


Morning Rp, nope, sorry not a tester.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad to know the winds died down out there. Today on SAP a look at Patrick's daughter's Halloween witch, a rare Prince performance and a monkey steals from a sloth.


Yes, it is very sunny with 10C temps and no wind. A quiet day compared to yesterday. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And here is your sneak peek at tomorrow's Whatzit?


Ah yes, an old goodie. 

Years ago our neighbour had a different design rotary hand cranked Gillette Razor Blade sharpener that like this _*VINTAGE MECHANICAL Safety Razor Blade Sharpener*_ were used to resharpen the _*Double Edge Saftey Razor Blades*_.

PS: My father used to use the inside of a straight sided glass to resharpen his double edge Gillette type saftey razor blades.

Now it's just a recycle dispose-it-all world it seems.


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

ka-sching!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Ah yes, an old goodie.
> 
> Years ago our neighbour had a different design rotary hand cranked Gillette Razor Blade sharpener that like this _*VINTAGE MECHANICAL Safety Razor Blade Sharpener*_ were used to resharpen the _*Double Edge Saftey Razor Blades*_.
> 
> PS: My father used to use the inside of a straight sided glass to resharpen his double edge Gillette type saftey razor blades.
> 
> Now it's just a recycle dispose-it-all world it seems.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yep, that's it!

As someone else knew:


18m2 said:


> ka-sching!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this one is for you.


----------



## SINC

Well Marc, just dropped by to gloat a bit, but you beat me to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, just dropped by to gloat a bit, but you beat me to it.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...cyFPoDGI3hPr412pqfcRAbfSfo_-1HTGv5h3_-Mm4O6bI

I agree. I think that SK does not mess around with their clocks. Smart people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a sick potato, the grand prismatic spring and Changing The Sun's Bulb!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Someone forgot to tell the doxies about turning the clocks back an hour. They expected to be fed at the regular time. We will see who wins this struggle in the days to come.

Still, freshly brewed coffee is hot and ready for all of you. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 91096


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, SK could go all the way this year. We shall see.

Feeling any better today? I can't believe those cold temps with snow in your area of AB.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, SK could go all the way this year. We shall see.
> 
> Feeling any better today? I can't believe those cold temps with snow in your area of AB.


The Riders biggest obstacle will be to win the western final. Matters not if it is either Wpg or Cal, both can be tough. And if they do win, Hamilton who will surely win the east wii be tough as well. It will not be an easy task.

And yes, I a feeling better, although not 100% yet.

Most of our snow melted, but we had a weird frost last night, Just hit here and there, see pic below.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The Riders biggest obstacle will be to win the western final. Matters not if it is either Wpg or Cal, both can be tough. And if they do win, Hamilton who will surely win the east wii be tough as well. It will not be an easy task.
> 
> And yes, I a feeling better, although not 100% yet.
> 
> Most of our snow melted, but we had a weird frost last night, Just hit here and there, see pic below.


Glad you are feeling better, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. It was a long drive to the Halifax airport to get Deborah and Molly. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video you simply will not believe and that's all I can say about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video you simply will not believe and that's all I can say about that.


 How do you even practice that sort of trampoline jump?????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Deborah and Molly are back home once again, so coffee and/or tea is on the house today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today (for Windsor) but brightening up. Any BT Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here today (for Windsor) but brightening up. Any BT Marc?


For you, Rp, we have some imported Belgium BT, which shall be freshly brewed upon request. Enjoy. Sunny and 10C here at about 11AM.


----------



## Rps

Weird, I lost my post......oh well...I’ll take a BT or two please Marc.....I find the time change disrupts me for a few days. Seems silly that it does, especially when I think the concept is kind of dumb.

Been working on a few arrangements of some old songs...Spooky, and for my grandkids, Dead Skunk. Been thinking of getting a tenor uke. I find my banjo-uke a bit harsh on some songs...such as ballads. It’s great for pub songs such as Whisky in the Jar and Mary Mack.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Weird, I lost my post......oh well...I’ll take a BT or two please Marc.....I find the time change disrupts me for a few days. Seems silly that it does, especially when I think the concept is kind of dumb.
> 
> Been working on a few arrangements of some old songs...Spooky, and for my grandkids, Dead Skunk. Been thinking of getting a tenor uke. I find my banjo-uke a bit harsh on some songs...such as ballads. It’s great for pub songs such as Whisky in the Jar and Mary Mack.


Perhaps this song would work well for your banjo uke Rp. I have been saving it for SAP so you will see it again there in future, but it fits so well with your comments, I will duplicate it here. Enjoy! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imv_ajFkDbg


----------



## Rps

Don that’s great! Say is that Marty Stuart in that clip?


----------



## pm-r

> Don, some SAP material?



I would think that would definitely help cure Dom's throat and get it cleared out.

Too bad they don't still sell it these days.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don that’s great! Say is that Marty Stuart in that clip?


It sure is Rp, here is another of Marty's show and yet another appearance by Leroy.'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkdci55adqk


----------



## Dr.G.

Why has no one joined banjos, bagpipes and drums together in a song?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qjCEi0PB4M[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwhUUcpule0[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

For the above posting .......................

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2arm5ydeJc


----------



## Rps

I think I’d need a gallon of the old fashioned cough syrup as noted above to sit through a banjo, bagpipe and drum concert.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I think I’d need a gallon of the old fashioned cough syrup as noted above to sit through a banjo, bagpipe and drum concert.......




Amazing Grace meets Deliverance????????????


----------



## 18m2

*Pickin' and Trimmin'*

When I need a Bluegrass fix I play this video. Hopefully its not a rerun for you.

Just a bunch of good old boys.

https://vimeo.com/31066145


----------



## SINC

18m2 said:


> *Pickin' and Trimmin'*
> 
> When I need a Bluegrass fix I play this video. Hopefully its not a rerun for you.
> 
> Just a bunch of good old boys.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/31066145


Wow! That is just great, many thinks for sharing. Grabbed that one to use on my website.

Love it!


----------



## SINC

Emersyn had her second ever visit to the groomer yesterday and we got quite a surprise.

She prepared us for the future by saying, "say goodbye to that bright red colour".

She claims the breed loses the distinctive red and gradually turns to the more natural golden retriever colour as she ages.

This picture I shot tonight below certainly seems to forecast her prediction as Emmy is noticeably lighter on her face and lower extremities. Who knew?

Did I mention she is growing like a bad weed? Probably not.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Emersyn had her second ever visit to the groomer yesterday and we got quite a surprise.
> 
> She prepared us for the future by saying, "say goodbye to that bright red colour".
> 
> She claims the breed loses the distinctive red and gradually turns to the more natural golden retriever colour as she ages.
> 
> This picture I shot tonight below certainly seems to forecast her prediction as Emmy is noticeably lighter on her face and lower extremities. Who knew?
> 
> Did I mention she is growing like a bad weed? Probably not.


:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :love2:


Here's another angle which shows the colour difference.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP No Stone Left Alone, Kangaroo boxing and an Austin City Limits special video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone? Sadly, today is the day I pull up my six tomato plants and harvest all the green toms still on the vine. It was a great growing season this year.


----------



## SINC

Well, it's here. Winter that is. Photo taken this morning about a half hour ago. The winds are gusting to 45 kph out of the NW making driving a test in blowing snow today.


----------



## Rps

The real reason the internet was invented........

https://youtu.be/39xq5AATMp4


----------



## Rps

Don, when I lived in Bowmanville a friend of mine owned a restaurant and every Saturday afternoon a bunch of Blue Grassers would drop in and jam for and hour or so. I also worked with a guy who told me that where he lived out Colbourne way there was a coffee shop that almost every morning a bunch of players would drop in and jam. Don’t see that happening here in the city......


----------



## Rps

Say Don, looks like Saint Albert has a uke circle.......

https://edmontonuke.wordpress.com/local-ukulele-circles/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here's another angle which shows the colour difference.


Such a sweet face. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, it's here. Winter that is. Photo taken this morning about a half hour ago. The winds are gusting to 45 kph out of the NW making driving a test in blowing snow today.


 Don, do you have your snow tires on yet? Be safe, mon ami. How are you feeling?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The real reason the internet was invented........
> 
> https://youtu.be/39xq5AATMp4


Saw this before, but it is still cute. Fire engine and ambulance sirens get our dogs howling.


----------



## Rps

Yup same here......and door bells. I don’t think I’ve ever seen a dog not bark to a door bell or knock on the door.


----------



## Rps

An oldie....


A man and woman had been married for more than 60 years. They had shared everything. They had talked about everything. 
They had kept no secrets from each other except that the little old woman had a shoe box in the top of her closet that she had cautioned her husband never to open or ask her about. 
For all of these years, he had never thought about the box, but one day the little old woman got very sick and the doctor said she would not recover. In trying to sort out their affairs, the little old man took down the shoe box and took it to his wife's bedside. 
She agreed that it was time that he should know what was in the box. 
When he opened it, he found two crocheted dolls and a stack of money totaling $95,000. 
He asked her about the contents. 
'When we were to be married,' she said, ' my grandmother told me the secret of a happy marriage was to never argue. 
She told me that if I ever got angry with you, I should just keep quiet and crochet a doll.' 
The little old man was so moved; he had to fight back tears. Only two precious dolls were in the box. She had only been angry with him two times in all those years of living and loving. 
He almost burst with happiness. 
'Honey,' he said, 'that explains the doll, but what about all of this money? 
Where did it come from?' 

'Oh,' she said, 'that's the money I made from selling the other dolls.'


----------



## Rps

Don, SAP maybe...


There comes a time when a woman just has to trust her husband...

For example...
A wife comes home late at night, and quietly opens the door to her bedroom. From under the blanket she sees four legs instead of two.
She reaches for a baseball bat and starts hitting the blanket as hard as she can.

Leaving the covered bodies groaning, she goes to the kitchen to have a drink. As she enters, she sees her husband there, reading a magazine.
"Hi Darling," he says, "Your parents have come to visit, so l let them stay in our bedroom. Did you say ‘hello'?"


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, do you have your snow tires on yet? Be safe, mon ami. How are you feeling?


I am feeling fine now, thanks Marc.

Snow tires?? Nope, never use them. I run all season large tires on the Suzuki year round and simply put it in 4 x 4 on bad winter days. I can go anywhere I want without a problem and have been doing so for the past 20 years.


----------



## pm-r

> I also worked with a guy who told me that where he lived out Colbourne way there was *a coffee shop that almost every morning a bunch of players would drop in and jam. Don’t see that happening here in the city...... *



Why not start up your own by putting out the word on some of the the various social media sights then see and watch how many show up at your selected site.

I'm sure the proprietor would enjoy having a bit of music and maybe even earn some coin serving some musicians some goodies and maybe even attract some new customers.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am feeling fine now, thanks Marc.
> 
> Snow tires?? Nope, never use them. I run all season large tires on the Suzuki year round and simply put it in 4 x 4 on bad winter days. I can go anywhere I want without a problem and have been doing so for the past 20 years.


Good to hear you are feeling better, Don.

Snow tires are a requirement here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup same here......and door bells. I don’t think I’ve ever seen a dog not bark to a door bell or knock on the door.


True. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Why not start up your own by putting out the word on some of the the various social media sights then see and watch how many show up at your selected site.
> 
> I'm sure the proprietor would enjoy having a bit of music and maybe even earn some coin serving some musicians some goodies and maybe even attract some new customers.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


It’s worth looking into Patrick. We don’t have any local coffee shops that I know of, but there are a few small restaurants which might work out.


----------



## pm-r

> We don’t have any local coffee shops that I know of, but there are a few small restaurants which might work out.



Looks a few potential sites using a search on Google Map for 'local coffee shops in Windsor ontario' :
https://www.google.com/maps/search/...ario/@42.304492,-83.0353353,12z/data=!3m1!4b1

Maybe even some of the malls you might have there. They seem to like having some entainers in their place but you'd need to carry your own slall portable chatrs.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Many of those, which are not that close as the map can be deceiving, have limited or no parking. They are primarily walking trade...but worth asking and looking into. Thanx.


----------



## Rps

It’s that time of year again.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It’s that time of year again.....
> 
> View attachment 91126


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a great roller blade jump, back in the day and a smiling fish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Great pic by Greg of the NS foliage colors. Glad you could use that "back in the day" pic I sent you. Amazing to think that this was an over the counter item back then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have just started the OtHD coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Rps




----------



## Rps

View attachment 91136


----------



## Dr.G.

God bless the English language.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, an article of interest to you?

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...9cx0MoRSYztKi9wl6Z_-0jpqezBrYXFqcPDExWwWaq3uw


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, an article of interest to you?
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...9cx0MoRSYztKi9wl6Z_-0jpqezBrYXFqcPDExWwWaq3uw


Yepper, thanks Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a strumming good time in our video, a Magnetic Pendulum and 'When it's cold, you can see the song'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yepper, thanks Marc.


Thought you might find that of some personal interest. :clap:

That was an amazing picture of the song bird on a cold day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. It shall be strong and hot since much of the country is chilly. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee, I can use one this morning. I spent part of yesterday afternoon installing a new dog gate at the top of our stairs. Put it there for two reasons, first to be able to isolate Ely from the front door when someone knocks. She goes absolutely bananas when anyone is at the door and barks continuously. The gate will allow us to keep it closed during the day and we can go answer the door without having to contain her.

The other use will be for when Emmy comes home from being spayed on Saturday, we can keep them separate until she heals.


----------



## SINC

And speaking of dogs, remembering I dream of Jeannie.


----------



## 18m2

Some peahens and a peacock use the crosswalk to cross the road at Hatley Castle in Colwood. Check out the pup.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for the coffee, I can use one this morning. I spent part of yesterday afternoon installing a new dog gate at the top of our stairs. Put it there for two reasons, first to be able to isolate Ely from the front door when someone knocks. She goes absolutely bananas when anyone is at the door and barks continuously. The gate will allow us to keep it closed during the day and we can go answer the door without having to contain her.
> 
> The other use will be for when Emmy comes home from being spayed on Saturday, we can keep them separate until she heals.


Very good idea, Don. We have something similar so our dogs don't rush to the door whenever someone comes into our house.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And speaking of dogs, remembering I dream of Jeannie.


A classic doxie pic. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Some peahens and a peacock use the crosswalk to cross the road at Hatley Castle in Colwood. Check out the pup.


A good pic. We have young deer that are wandering around Lunenburg these days. They don't seem afraid of cars or people. I was putting my lawn mower away the other day and one walked up to me in my driveway. We were about 10 feet apart, but I did not have my camera.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.

A friend sent me this. It may be widely spread on the net but I hadn’t seen it before. Maybe SAP worthy if not posted there prior.


He was getting old and paunchy

And his hair was falling fast,
And hesat around the Legion,
Telling stories of the past.

Of a war that he once fought in
And the deeds that he had done,
In his exploits with his buddies;
They were heroes, every one.

And 'tho sometimes to his neighbors
His tales became a joke,
All his buddies listened quietly
For they knew where of he spoke.

But we'll hear his tales no longer,
For ol' Joe has passed away,
And the world's a little poorer
For a Veteran died today.

He won't be mourned by many,
Just his children and his wife.
For he lived an ordinary,
Very quiet sort of life.

He held a job and raised a family,
Going quietly on his way;
And the world won't note his passing,
'Tho a Veteran died today.

When politicians leave this earth,
Their bodies lie in state,
While thousands note their passing,
And proclaim that they were great.

Papers tell of their life stories
From the time that they were young,
But the passing of a Veteran
Goes unnoticed, and unsung.

Is the greatest contribution
To the welfare of our land,
Some jerk who breaks his promise
And cons his fellow man?

Or the ordinary fellow
Who in times of war and strife,
Goes off to serve his country
And offers up his life?

The politician's stipend
And the style in which he lives,
Are often disproportionate,
To the service that he gives.

While the ordinary Veteran,
Who offered up his all,
Is paid off with a medal
And perhaps a pension, small.

It is not the politicians
With their compromise and ploys,
Who won for us the freedom
That our country now enjoys.

Should you find yourself in danger,
With your enemies at hand,
Would you really want some cop-out,
With his ever-waffling stand?

Or would you want a Veteran
His home, his country, his kin,
Just a common Veteran,
Who would fight until the end.

He was just a common Veteran,
And his ranks are growing thin,
But his presence should remind us
We may need his likes again.

For when countries are in conflict,
We find the Veteran's part,
Is to clean up all the troubles
That the politicians start.



If we cannot do him honor
While he's here to hear the praise,
Then at least let's give him homage
At the ending of his days.



Perhaps just a simple headline
In the paper that might say:
"OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING,
A VETERAN DIED TODAY."


----------



## SINC

Oddly enuff that is on SAP tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Great minds think alike.


----------



## Rps

And now a public service announcement









It’s not like I listened either........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.
> 
> A friend sent me this. It may be widely spread on the net but I hadn’t seen it before. Maybe SAP worthy if not posted there prior.
> 
> 
> He was getting old and paunchy
> 
> And his hair was falling fast,
> And hesat around the Legion,
> Telling stories of the past.
> 
> Of a war that he once fought in
> And the deeds that he had done,
> In his exploits with his buddies;
> They were heroes, every one.
> 
> And 'tho sometimes to his neighbors
> His tales became a joke,
> All his buddies listened quietly
> For they knew where of he spoke.
> 
> But we'll hear his tales no longer,
> For ol' Joe has passed away,
> And the world's a little poorer
> For a Veteran died today.
> 
> He won't be mourned by many,
> Just his children and his wife.
> For he lived an ordinary,
> Very quiet sort of life.
> 
> He held a job and raised a family,
> Going quietly on his way;
> And the world won't note his passing,
> 'Tho a Veteran died today.
> 
> When politicians leave this earth,
> Their bodies lie in state,
> While thousands note their passing,
> And proclaim that they were great.
> 
> Papers tell of their life stories
> From the time that they were young,
> But the passing of a Veteran
> Goes unnoticed, and unsung.
> 
> Is the greatest contribution
> To the welfare of our land,
> Some jerk who breaks his promise
> And cons his fellow man?
> 
> Or the ordinary fellow
> Who in times of war and strife,
> Goes off to serve his country
> And offers up his life?
> 
> The politician's stipend
> And the style in which he lives,
> Are often disproportionate,
> To the service that he gives.
> 
> While the ordinary Veteran,
> Who offered up his all,
> Is paid off with a medal
> And perhaps a pension, small.
> 
> It is not the politicians
> With their compromise and ploys,
> Who won for us the freedom
> That our country now enjoys.
> 
> Should you find yourself in danger,
> With your enemies at hand,
> Would you really want some cop-out,
> With his ever-waffling stand?
> 
> Or would you want a Veteran
> His home, his country, his kin,
> Just a common Veteran,
> Who would fight until the end.
> 
> He was just a common Veteran,
> And his ranks are growing thin,
> But his presence should remind us
> We may need his likes again.
> 
> For when countries are in conflict,
> We find the Veteran's part,
> Is to clean up all the troubles
> That the politicians start.
> 
> 
> 
> If we cannot do him honor
> While he's here to hear the praise,
> Then at least let's give him homage
> At the ending of his days.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps just a simple headline
> In the paper that might say:
> "OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING,
> A VETERAN DIED TODAY."


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a veteran, the smartest horse ever and remembering Bobby Orr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing.

Don, I saw Bobby Orr play at Madison Square Garden in NYC before he had all his knee injuries. What a player. Made the NY Rangers look weak.


----------



## Rps

I’ve met and talked with Bobby Orr many times.....he is one of the most accommodating people I have ever met......old school like Geordie Howe when it comes to the fan base.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’ve met and talked with Bobby Orr many times.....he is one of the most accommodating people I have ever met......old school like Geordie Howe when it comes to the fan base.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

I never met him .................. just watched him skate rings around the NY Rangers on the way to scoring a goal.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Rps




----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> View attachment 91162



That's funny... But I always wonder why it is expected that someone else should always be replacing the toilet paper roll???

Even the most stupid Fix-It type person should be able to accomplish such a task.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> View attachment 91162


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the snow is coming, a vets tribute video and How To Use Chopsticks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the snow is coming, a vets tribute video and How To Use Chopsticks!


Don, I liked that "Highway of Heroes" clip. :clap: :love2: :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

54 years ago today. I remember it well. Luckily, there was enough ambient light to allow me to get some candles lit. Even luckier was the fact that we had a gas stove in our NYC apartment, and there were cans of soup for supper ........... along with peanut butter and jam sandwiches .................. and of course ice cream, which would have melted. :love2: My mother had to stay in Manhattan where she was working and my sister and I survived on our own. They grow us tough in NYC.


----------



## SINC

Just passing time waiting for Crystal and Ann to bring Emersyn home from the spay clinic. We will have a few days now of keeping an eye on her to be sure she stays away from the incision.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just passing time waiting for Crystal and Ann to bring Emersyn home from the spay clinic. We will have a few days now of keeping an eye on her to be sure she stays away from the incision.


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just passing time waiting for Crystal and Ann to bring Emersyn home from the spay clinic. We will have a few days now of keeping an eye on her to be sure she stays away from the incision.



Not quite as bad as the males excavating attempts, but still a bit of an owie time.

BTW: How did she manage to get called Emersyn????


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for coffee on Sunday morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Not quite as bad as the males excavating attempts, but still a bit of an owie time.
> 
> BTW: How did she manage to get called Emersyn????
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Dunno, that is what the breeder named her.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit? that I forgot to post here yesterday, a snooty lady and an eagle eye view.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit? that I forgot to post here yesterday, a snooty lady and an eagle eye view.


That was an amazing "eagle eye view" in flight, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone in need of some hot coffee .................. Don???? Read what you wrote in the weather thread. How much snow did you receive? Luckily, your snow clearing contract kicked in just in time. Stay safe, mon ami. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Rps

Don a morning smile for you.....forgive the politics


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Some BT coffee for you? Any news on the Dalton, GA pilgrimage?


----------



## Rps

Not yet Marc, hopeful though.....got some stuff to clear up first.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, would the Whatzit be a cropped picture if a clothes hanging device?


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not yet Marc, hopeful though.....got some stuff to clear up first.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Don, would the Whatzit be a cropped picture if a clothes hanging device?


Rp, my first thought was also as a clothes pin, but felt that was too easy. Something to keep electrical wires in place made more sense, but I felt that this guess was also incorrect. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 91184


Looks a bit like a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rare photo of World War I soldiers paying tribute to 8 million horses, mules, and donkeys lost in World War I.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.heartandstroke.ca/get-h...5tI07CkAeX4BAWDAr3RGZGVZQT6WRsug-M1p-7Mumy1kk

On the menu today at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, would the Whatzit be a cropped picture if a clothes hanging device?


Good guess Rp and I see why you might think that by the picture, but nope, not that.


----------



## Rps

Cats you say....gotta luv ‘um......


----------



## SINC

Got me a six pack for the semi-final games today. Three for the eastern final now Esks 8, Montreal 7. Then Wpg at Calgary and three more. Go Montreal, go Wpg!


----------



## Rps

Don something for SAP around Christmas maybe....


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Got me a six pack for the semi-final games today. Three for the eastern final now Esks 8, Montreal 7. Then Wpg at Calgary and three more. Go Montreal, go Wpg!


Might be early for this but watch out for the Eskies.......


----------



## SINC

Esks 25, Als 19 at the half.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit? that I forgot to post here yesterday, ...



I'd say that today's Whatzit? is a type of a _*Quick T-Tap Electrical Wire Connector*_. Very handy and convenient when needed.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Now 34 - 29 Esks with three minutes left. Als have the ball. Still anyone's game!


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly, having returned from 9 months in Orlando where she had a litter of two pups is feeling the "cold" of Lunenburg (it is currently 8C as we approach 5PM). One of Molly's pup, now living in Moncton, NB


----------



## SINC

37 - 29 Esks with a minute left.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> 37 - 29 Esks with a minute left.


Turning into the LSU -Alabama game.


----------



## Dr.G.

And for dessert tonight .................. Anyone want some?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 37 - 29 Esks with a minute left.


The final score. Watching the game now just starting in Calgary. Looks VERY cold out there on the field, even in full sunshine. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

A close game at a REALLY cold Calgary stadium.


----------



## SINC

Not close at all, 35 - 14 Winnipeg! Bye bye Calgary!


----------



## SINC

Love it, Sask. Vs Man. in the final. Will be a super game and don't care who wins now!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Love it, Sask. Vs Man. in the final. Will be a super game and don't care who wins now!


Go SK!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not close at all, 35 - 14 Winnipeg! Bye bye Calgary!


The Blue Bombers blew Calgary away with all of their late game unanswered points.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Remembrance Day, a tricky art teacher and who knew this about crickets?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP Remembrance Day, a tricky art teacher and who knew this about crickets?


Don, I am still dizzy after looking at that floor. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make some hot coffee and leave it for you folks as you wake up. I am then off to the local war memorial. Luckily, it is cloudy with 10C temps and no wind. Later ..............


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Love it, Sask. Vs Man. in the final. Will be a super game and don't care who wins now!


Watch out for Edmonton! Hoping for a Roughie-Eskie cup with a Roughie win!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Watch out for Edmonton! Hoping for a Roughie-Eskie cup with a Roughie win!


To me that would destroy the Grey Cup. If it isn't east versus west it ain't the Grey Cup. Might as well call it the WFL. I hope Hamilton crushes the Esks for the sake of the league and that ridiculous crossover crap is removed.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> To me that would destroy the Grey Cup. If it isn't east versus west it ain't the Grey Cup. Might as well call it the WFL. I hope Hamilton crushes the Esks for the sake of the league and that ridiculous crossover crap is removed.



OTOH did either TO or Ottawa deserve a spot in the playoffs? Maybe skip the eastern semi altogether if 2 teams are below .500?


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home again from the Lunenburg war memorial. A moving ceremony.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> OTOH did either TO or Ottawa deserve a spot in the playoffs? Maybe skip the eastern semi altogether if 2 teams are below .500?


Not a bad idea Bob, but it just isn't right that two western teams can compete in a national championship.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.recipetineats.com/meatl...QI-3WmTMs4TGo0RsbZlULUPFJYkB86ykSYZ-oWl80aYSU

For some reason my father, who fought with the US Army in the Pacific, would ask my mother to make meatloaf on Armistice Day (as it was known back when I was a kid). I never did find out the reason underlying this request. Seeing this recipe reminded me of those times before my parents split up. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Hopefully, the strong winds tomorrow morning will not take down our power lines. There are still leaves on the trees. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the dogs outside before the heavy rain starts. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a white rabbit, a car hits a moose and a couple of adorable puppies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a white rabbit, a car hits a moose and a couple of adorable puppies.


Morning, Don. Lots of cute pups this morning. :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, yeah, I had a hunch you would enjoy those two puppies. 

Crystal took two days off she had coming (Mon and Tues) so she could stay home with Emersyn after she was spayed last Saturday morning, then the plan was to have Ann and I look after her on Thurs and Fri while Crystal was at work.

My cardiologist threw a bit of a wrench into our pans when he booked me for a heart scan Thurs at 7:00 a.m. where I will undergo a chemical stress test on my heart followed by a full scan (think MRI) that takes 30 minutes to complete, lying on a scanner bed with my arms outstretched above my head the entire time. This is one of the most uncomfortable and claustrophobic tests I have ever undergone as I recall from the last time it was done. That means we will leave the dogs alone for a couple of hours for the first time, while Ann comes with me to drive home if necessary. Thank goodness I put up that gate so we can keep them separate during that time, as they have never been left alone together yet.

Then on Fri morning, we repeat the same test and scan all over again with the heart at rest and not stressed for comparison, so again the dogs will have to be left alone and separated. This in case Ely decides to attack Emmy, which she has done on a couple of occasions.

All this due to complications I have been having with my pulse rate dropping below 45 for over 10 minutes at a time for the past few months and erratic blood pressure. My beta blocker meds have been halved to try and increase the pulse rate which he hopes will solve the issues, but the scan is to be sure that I have not developed yet another blockage as a precautionary measure. I will not get the results until an appointment with him on the 28th of this month.

Such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, yeah, I had a hunch you would enjoy those two puppies.
> 
> Crystal took two days off she had coming (Mon and Tues) so she could stay home with Emersyn after she was spayed last Saturday morning, then the plan was to have Ann and I look after her on Thurs and Fri while Crystal was at work.
> 
> My cardiologist threw a bit of a wrench into our pans when he booked me for a heart scan Thurs at 7:00 a.m. where I will undergo a chemical stress test on my heart followed by a full scan (think MRI) that takes 30 minutes to complete, lying on a scanner bed with my arms outstretched above my head the entire time. This is one of the most uncomfortable and claustrophobic tests I have ever undergone as I recall from the last time it was done. That means we will leave the dogs alone for a couple of hours for the first time, while Ann comes with me to drive home if necessary. Thank goodness I put up that gate so we can keep them separate during that time, as they have never been left alone together yet.
> 
> Then on Fri morning, we repeat the same test and scan all over again with the heart at rest and not stressed for comparison, so again the dogs will have to be left alone and separated. This in case Ely decides to attack Emmy, which she has done on a couple of occasions.
> 
> All this due to complications I have been having with my pulse rate dropping below 45 for over 10 minutes at a time for the past few months and erratic blood pressure. My beta blocker meds have been halved to try and increase the pulse rate which he hopes will solve the issues, but the scan is to be sure that I have not developed yet another blockage as a precautionary measure. I will not get the results until an appointment with him on the 28th of this month.
> 
> Such is life.


Good luck with your tests, Don. Sorry to hear about your BP rate. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Do you use travel crates for the dogs? Our dogs, when they are spayed or neutered, use the crates for protection. This is also where they rush when I say the words "Who wants a cookie". Our two older dogs don't need to be crated when we are out of the house, but we feel better leaving the younger dogs in their crates.


----------



## SINC

We do not have crates Marc, we do have a very large collapsable cage though, but neither dog will use it. When we had Tao a simple 'go to your cage' and off he would go, but both these dogs react badly to being caged even though we tried to train them to have treats in it to no avail.


----------



## SINC

The search is over!

When I bought the 84 Buick three years ago, it had a defective blower motor speed module and in spite of searching auto wreckers and online for all that time, I could never find that part. GM does not build it anymore and now I know why. Every single one of them failed due to overheating from a bad design that allowed electrical surges to burn it out.

It was only used in 84 to 86 Buick Regals and Grand Nationals of the same years so very few in total were ever made.

I finally came across a newly designed replacement part by a US firm and am about to order one so I have A/C in summer and heat in winter again. That is the good news.

The bad news is the cost at $249.95 USD.

By the time you toss in shipping and taxes and convert to CDN dollars, it will set me back $387.61. Thank goodness there is no duty on parts for a car over 25 years of age!

Old part pictured below (top) as well as the new replacement, specially made part with a direct connection to the battery to avoid surges.


----------



## pm-r

> The bad news is the cost at $249.95 USD.
> 
> By the time you toss in shipping and taxes and convert to CDN dollars, it will set me back $387.61. Thank goodness there is no duty on parts for a car over 25 years of age!



I guess that's not too bad for a custom part and and the parts look quite involved Plus considering it'll be much better than the original. But no wonder your blood pressure is going crazy. ;-)

But you're a lot better off than a friend of my wife's who drives I believe a fairly recent Toyota Prius and it cost her over $700.00 for a replacement ignition key!!! 

Crazy!!

Good luck with your heart tests I went through a similar thing 2 years ago when I was in the hospital for an unrelated intestinal blockage yet. Don't ask me how the two were related, but it took them almost a week to get everything calmed down after they transferred me into the heart ward. Basically my heart rate was off the charts with the resulting super low blood pressure. The concerning part was they didn't seem to know why.

Anyway, I hope everything goes well for you with your heart tests.


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

Don that seems awfully fancy to replace what could be done with 3 power resistors, a good heat sink and a bit of air circulation. Still not too bad a price for what is I'm sure a very limited production run part. I recall a 60 Olds where they wrapped resistance wire through the wiring harness to act as the ballast resistor on the ignition coil. An incredibly dumb idea. It fried back in 1971 and they wanted $300 just for the harness. I did a bypass using a 1Ω-10 watt resistor and it worked like a charm. As I recall I also had to bypass the lead to the wipers as it became open during the meltdown. 



pm-r said:


> I guess that's not too bad for a custom part and and the parts look quite involved Plus considering it'll be much better than the original. But no wonder your blood pressure is going crazy. ;-)
> 
> But you're a lot better off than a friend of my wife's who drives I believe a fairly recent Toyota Prius and it cost her over $700.00 for a replacement ignition key!!!
> 
> Crazy!!
> - Patrick
> ======


Toyota wanted $85 to do a dupe of my seemingly simple 2-sided Echo key, no FOB no battery just a regular old key.









No I did not bite.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Just got in from shovelling the snow....looks like we got 6 inches.....but we will be hitting high 40s by the end of the week so it should go.

Thought I’d share a three beer morning smile with you. SAP maybe?

A Dark and Stormy Night

Bob Hill and his new wife Betty were vacationing in Europe ... as it happens, near Transylvania. They were driving in a rental car along a rather deserted highway. It was late at night and raining very hard with thunder and lightning.

Bob could barely see the road in front of the car.

Suddenly, the car skids out of control! Bob attempts to control the car, but to no avail! The car swerves and smashes into a tree.

Moments later, Bob shakes his head to clear the fog. Dazed, he looks over at the passenger seat and sees his wife unconscious, with her head bleeding! Despite the rain and unfamiliar countryside, Bob knows he has to get her medical assistance. Bob carefully picks his wife up and begins trudging down the road. After a short while, he sees a light. He heads towards the light, which is coming from a large, old house.

He approaches the door and knocks.

A minute passes and a small, hunched old man opens the door. Bob immediately blurts, "Hello, my name is Bob Hill, and this is my wife Betty. We've been in a terrible accident, and my wife has been seriously hurt. Can I please use your phone?"

"I'm sorry," replied the hunchback, "But we don't have a phone. But my master is a doctor; come in, and I will get him!"
Bob brings his wife in. An older man comes down the stairs. "I'm afraid my assistant may have misled you. I am not a medical doctor; I am a scientist. However, it is many miles to the nearest clinic, and I have had a basic medical training. I will see what I can do. Igor, bring them down to the laboratory."
With that, Igor picks up Betty and carries her downstairs, with Bob following closely. Igor places Betty on a table in the lab. Bob collapses from exhaustion and his own injuries, so Igor places Bob on an adjoining table.
After a brief examination, Igor's master looks worried.

"Things are serious, Igor. Prepare a transfusion."

Igor and his master work feverishly, but to no avail, and Bob and Betty Hill both passed away.
The Hills' deaths upset Igor's master greatly. Wearily, he climbs the steps to his conservatory, which houses his grand piano. For it is here that he has always found solace. He begins to play, and a stirring, haunting melody fills the house.

Meanwhile, Igor is still in the lab tidying up. His eyes catch movement, and he notices the fingers on Betty's hand twitch, keeping time to the haunting piano music. Stunned, he watches as Bob's arm begins to rise, marking the beat! He is further amazed as Betty and Bob both sit up straight! Unable to contain himself, he dashes up the stairs to the conservatory.

He bursts in and shouts to his Master, "Master, Master"

"The Hills are Alive with the Sound of Music!"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We do not have crates Marc, we do have a very large collapsable cage though, but neither dog will use it. When we had Tao a simple 'go to your cage' and off he would go, but both these dogs react badly to being caged even though we tried to train them to have treats in it to no avail.


Strange, but all of our dogs have hated these open cages, but have all responded well to the travel crates. We did start them with crate training when they were pups, and that may be why they view them as safe havens, where they get fed and get treats when we go out of the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Hills are Alive with the Sound of Music!" :lmao::clap::lmao:

SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## pm-r

> Strange, but all of our dogs have hated these open cages, but have all responded well to the travel crates


No doubt they remind them of being in a Badger's tunnel and are thrilled to be in there seeking their prey... Not in an open cage where the Sly Fox May catch them hunting ... .....;-)



> He bursts in and shouts to his Master, "Master, Master"
> "The Hills are Alive with the Sound of Music!"


I'm speechless... 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No doubt they remind them of being in a Badger's tunnel and are thrilled to be in there seeking their prey... Not in an open cage where the Sly Fox May catch them hunting ... .....;-)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Doxies do like to be close to each other as pups, mostly to stay warm, but they do like to cuddle and get under blankets as adults.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some much needed OtHD coffee. My semester is winding down with 3 weeks to go in the semester. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a nice video of rainy nights in Tokyo, ghost swings and breaking a record.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. What about "Rainy nights in Georgia"? 

Kudos on breaking your own personal record .............. it is an accomplishment.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. What about "Rainy nights in Georgia"?
> 
> Kudos on breaking your own personal record .............. it is an accomplishment.


Morning Marc, Georgia on your mind?

A personal record tie with everyone else perhaps?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Looks like Windsor has joined the majority of Canada: 10 inches of snow and currently sitting at -17c with the wind chill....actually I thought I saw my neighbour’s dog stuck to a tree this morning..........it’s that cold here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Looks like Windsor has joined the majority of Canada: 10 inches of snow and currently sitting at -17c with the wind chill....actually I thought I saw my neighbour’s dog stuck to a tree this morning..........it’s that cold here.


XX) Stay warm and safe, mon ami. We have 0C temps and a dusting of snow right now here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some more SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, how did your heart scan go this morning? Bonne chance, mon frere (you are like an older brother to me). Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, how did your heart scan go this morning? Bonne chance, mon frere (you are like an older brother to me). Paix, mon ami.


It's not til Thursday morning Marc. Today I fast without drugs or caffeine. No coffee or tea or hot chocolate or soda nor chocolate and the list goes on. Been a long day so far.

Then all over again tomorrow for the Friday part two test.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's not til Thursday morning Marc. Today I fast without drugs or caffeine. No coffee or tea or hot chocolate or soda nor chocolate and the list goes on. Been a long day so far.
> 
> Then all over again tomorrow for the Friday part two test.


Oops .....  Well, good luck tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## SINC

I just reread all the banned food and drink list and much to my delight discovered no mention of alcohol so I shall have a 🍺 with my supper. I cannot have anything to eat or drink after 6:00 pm except 2 oz of water to take my morning heart meds. Once my heart is pharma stressed and the radio active injection is given, I am asked to eat a peanut butter and jelly sandwich before the scan. I have to bring my own sandwich too. 🥓 would be better but I will need something by then.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just reread all the banned food and drink list and much to my delight discovered no mention of alcohol so I shall have a 🍺 with my supper. I cannot have anything to eat or drink after 6:00 pm except 2 oz of water to take my morning heart meds. Once my heart is pharma stressed and the radio active injection is given, I am asked to eat a peanut butter and jelly sandwich before the scan. I have to bring my own sandwich too. 🥓 would be better but I will need something by then.


Well, good luck regardless of what you may eat/drink. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

Good luck with your tests, Don.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a very rare big cat, a fabulous old music machine and how's your knees?

Now to finish up so I can leave for the medical tests at 6:30 this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a very rare big cat, a fabulous old music machine and how's your knees?
> 
> Now to finish up so I can leave for the medical tests at 6:30 this morning.


Good luck with your scan, Don.

Sadly, yes my knees sound like that when I garden.


----------



## Rps

Good luck with the tests Don!


----------



## Rps

Marc, mine creak so much I can’t sneak up on a sleeping Guinness.....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc, mine creak so much I can’t sneak up on a sleeping Guinness.....


:lmao: Great line Rp!


----------



## SINC

Back from the first round of tests today. Doc on duty says first physical tests look good, but we'll see what the pictures look like after tomorrow. It is now a 3D scan of your heart at work and a far easier scan at just 10 minutes instead of 30. On tap for a repeat performance tomorrow morning this time drug-free and relaxed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, mine creak so much I can’t sneak up on a sleeping Guinness.....


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back from the first round of tests today. Doc on duty says first physical tests look good, but we'll see what the pictures look like after tomorrow. It is now a 3D scan of your heart at work and a far easier scan at just 10 minutes instead of 30. On tap for a repeat performance tomorrow morning this time drug-free and relaxed.


Good to hear, Don. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

No Cafe Chez Marc. 

https://www.popsugar.com/food/Cinna...-n4YST1BVgxZLaXtUG57f2dD7_sLC6ojoPFhAbEdmIkJQ


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/kidsnews/post/th...U91dZ0ETMxSOHkezxtB9k6reLt3lryjTp8MZtKxfKUejc

Don, an SAP filler story?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/kidsnews/post/th...U91dZ0ETMxSOHkezxtB9k6reLt3lryjTp8MZtKxfKUejc
> 
> Don, an SAP filler story?


Yup, got it, thanks!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a 57 chevy never seen by most, happiest pic online and Nope, Not Today!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a 57 chevy never seen by most, happiest pic online and Nope, Not Today!


Morning, Don. Good luck with today's test. 

Talk about cute!!!!!!!!!! Such sweet smiles on both of them. As well, that was quite the Chevy back in '57.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Good luck with your tests Don.....and a smile for you.

If I were write my autobiography in ancient Norse, my life would be runed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Good luck with your tests Don.....and a smile for you.
> 
> If I were write my autobiography in ancient Norse, my life would be runed!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Morning guys from the waiting room.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning guys from the waiting room.


Afternoon, Don. Bonne chance, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Well, I am done, five hours over two days of being prodded, poked, stabbed, treadmilled, scanned twice and made to wait for about half that time. Now all I gotta do is wait until November 28 at noon for the results, but really am glad it is all over.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I am done, five hours over two days of being prodded, poked, stabbed, treadmilled, scanned twice and made to wait for about half that time. Now all I gotta do is wait until November 28 at noon for the results, but really am glad it is all over.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ............ and true.


----------



## SINC

Time for me to crash and dream up an edition of SAP for Sunday since Saturday is in the can for upload in a few hours. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time for me to crash and dream up an edition of SAP for Sunday since Saturday is in the can for upload in a few hours. Night all.


Good night, Don. See you and SAP early tomorrow morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> Time for me to crash and dream up an edition of SAP for Sunday since Saturday is in the can for upload in a few hours. Night all.


G'night Don and you have had a busy day with various proddings and pokings and you deserve the rest But maybe you will think about posting the possible Whatizit? preview If you happen to have the chance. 

But I think it'll be a very early bed for this fellow is well as the medications (Morphine derivative I believe) to try to kill some of the pain under my right shoulder blade has made me very drowsy the last few days. 

Finally saw the Physio guy today to help undo the muscle spasm cramps but at least it helped a bit.

I really feel for those people who are suffering from and in constant excruciating pain. That has to be a hell of a world to live in and no wonder some just call it quits with their life!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> G'night Don and you have had a busy day with various proddings and pokings and you deserve the rest But maybe you will think about posting the possible Whatizit? preview If you happen to have the chance.
> 
> But I think it'll be a very early bed for this fellow is well as the medications (Morphine derivative I believe) to try to kill some of the pain under my right shoulder blade has made me very drowsy the last few days.
> 
> Finally saw the Physio guy today to help undo the muscle spasm cramps but at least it helped a bit.
> 
> I really feel for those people who are suffering from and in constant excruciating pain. That has to be a hell of a world to live in and no wonder some just call it quits with their life!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Agreed, Patrick. Chronic pain is very debilitating. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing if anyone cares for some to help them get on their way. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Look at men's fashion change, a couple of kids on a trampoline and a couple married for 80 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true for some of us ................... myself included.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.....Don SAP maybe....but I think this sez it all...

[ame]https://youtu.be/TwOGMNrFBiM[/ame]


----------



## Rps

And another one.....

There once was a young Viking named Rudolph the Red and his wife Freydis. Freydis decided to have a walk with her husband, but when she told him of her plans he took one look at the sky grunted and said it was going to rain. Freydis was confused a there were no clouds in the sky. Later on in the day when it was pouring down rain she asked her husband how he knew which he replied with “Ruldolph the Red knows rain, dear.”


----------



## Rps

Last one, I promise....

The plaque on her desk read, "Miss Patty Wack, Loan Officer." Froggy the talking frog took a seat opposite Patty and explained his reason for needing money. Patty said, "okay Mr. Froggy, we can help you but you will need some collateral." Froggy retrieved several small glass figurines from his pocket and set them on Patty's desk. Confused, Patty looked incredulously at the frog. Then she got up, swept his offer off her desk. Then turning her back on him, she marched straight into the bank president's office. She set Froggy's offer on the president's desk and said, "see the frog at my desk?" " He's in here asking for a loan, but when I asked for collateral, all he could produce were these things." The bank president looked at her and said, "why that's knick knack Patty Wack, give the frog a loan."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.....Don SAP maybe....but I think this sez it all...
> 
> https://youtu.be/TwOGMNrFBiM


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And another one.....
> 
> There once was a young Viking named Rudolph the Red and his wife Freydis. Freydis decided to have a walk with her husband, but when she told him of her plans he took one look at the sky grunted and said it was going to rain. Freydis was confused a there were no clouds in the sky. Later on in the day when it was pouring down rain she asked her husband how he knew which he replied with “Ruldolph the Red knows rain, dear.”


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Last one, I promise....
> 
> The plaque on her desk read, "Miss Patty Wack, Loan Officer." Froggy the talking frog took a seat opposite Patty and explained his reason for needing money. Patty said, "okay Mr. Froggy, we can help you but you will need some collateral." Froggy retrieved several small glass figurines from his pocket and set them on Patty's desk. Confused, Patty looked incredulously at the frog. Then she got up, swept his offer off her desk. Then turning her back on him, she marched straight into the bank president's office. She set Froggy's offer on the president's desk and said, "see the frog at my desk?" " He's in here asking for a loan, but when I asked for collateral, all he could produce were these things." The bank president looked at her and said, "why that's knick knack Patty Wack, give the frog a loan."


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

So true .............


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> G'night Don and you have had a busy day with various proddings and pokings and you deserve the rest But maybe you will think about posting the possible Whatizit? preview If you happen to have the chance.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Consider it done Patrick sorry about that, here ya go.


----------



## pm-r

> Last one, I promise....



Do we have your word on that RP??? Please... ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Consider it done Patrick sorry about that, here ya go.




Thanks Don,

It looks like we now have a pair of _*Rotary Grindingstone Wheel Dressers*_ for this Sunday's Whatzit?.

Used for cleaning, trueing and shaping Rotary Grindstone Wheels.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to the CFL division finals today. Go Riders and go Ti-Cats!

Today on SAP an unusual video in the skies and The White Bellbird Is The Loudest Bird In The World.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. 

For me, I would say go Riders and go Edmonton. It would be an interesting game next week in Calgary if Edmonton won today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing.
> 
> For me, I would say go Riders and go Edmonton. It would be an interesting game next week in Calgary if Edmonton won today. We shall see.


BUT, it would not be a real Grey Cup, when east versus west dies, so does the true meaning of the Grey Cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> BUT, it would not be a real Grey Cup, when east versus west dies, so does the true meaning of the Grey Cup.


Well, you are going to have to wait for the Halifax team to make it into the CFL ..... and then to play the BC Lions ................. in Florida. 

Why don't you like the Esks ............... since you live just outside of Edmonton? 

Still, may the best teams win today. Should be an interesting afternoon of football.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee ........................... Deborah makes it so strong that I have to put a bit of milk into the cup to make it a bit milder. :love2::love2:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I may be traitor to the East but I can see an Edmonton Roughie final. Winnipeg could surprise but I’m hoping the Rider will win.


----------



## Rps

Yup!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup!
> 
> View attachment 91276


Good one, Rp. I have been to Pisa, Italy and been to the top of the tower. A very strange sensation. XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Why don't you like the Esks ............... since you live just outside of Edmonton?


I went to my first Rider game in the old Taylor Field in 1956 when I was 12. I was a member of the Junior Riders in Swift Current and when we got TV in 1957 watched every CFL game they broadcast on our station. 

I attended many Regina games before I got married in '65 and up to '69 when we left SK. Followed them ever since and met so many players over the years. Lived just down the street from Ron Lancaster Jr. here in St. Albert. I knew his dad well too. He brought the Grey Cup to our barbershop to get my picture taken with it back when the Esks won the Grey Cup. 

I met many more players when I joined the newspaper like Ed McQuarters, George Reed and Gluey Hughie Campbell in addition to the Little General. 

It just stuck with me all my life and the Esks were a rival all those years, so I do not support them here either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I went to my first Rider game in the old Taylor Field in 1956 when I was 12. I was a member of the Junior Riders in Swift Current and when we got TV in 1957 watched every CFL game they broadcast on our station.
> 
> I attended many Regina games before I got married in '65 and up to '69 when we left SK. Followed them ever since and met so many players over the years. Lived just down the street from Ron Lancaster Jr. here in St. Albert. I knew his dad well too. He brought the Grey Cup to our barbershop to get my picture taken with it back when the Esks won the Grey Cup.
> 
> I met many more players when I joined the newspaper like Ed McQuarters, George Reed and Gluey Hughie Campbell in addition to the Little General.
> 
> It just stuck with me all my life and the Esks were a rival all those years, so I do not support them here either.


Interesting. Deborah has attended CFL games in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg. I can't imagine sitting outside in the frigid temps she described. XX)XX)XX)

I once sat outside for a Georgia-Georgia Tech game at Sanford Stadium in Athens, GA when it was about 10C


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all and welcome to the CFL division finals today. Go Riders and go Ti-Cats!


Well, Hamilton is off to an early lead.


----------



## SINC

Under 10 min left and 28-16 Hamilton.


----------



## SINC

Make that 35-16. So long Esks with 6 min left.


----------



## SINC

Uh 36-16. Snort!


----------



## SINC

Got wish one. Now onward Riders!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Got wish one. Now onward Riders!


We shall see. Go Riders!!! :clap:


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Got wish one. Now onward Riders!


So it will be a traditional Grey Cup....didn’t get a chance to see the game but am surprised that the score was that high. Hoping for Roughies win....


----------



## Dr.G.

10-1 for Winnipeg, with 3 quarters to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a game. Even my wife, who roots for Calgary is watching and rooting for the Riders (both her parents were born in SK).


----------



## Dr.G.

How did they not score with 230 left to play on the two yard line????????????????


----------



## SINC

Well wish two is done, but hey, Winnipeg is my second team anyway so it's all good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it went down to the last play .............. damn cross bar. Still, the Blue Bombers won fair and square. I shall root for them in the finals. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a three-string cigar box guitar, captured by a garage door and baby it's cold outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look at a three-string cigar box guitar, captured by a garage door and baby it's cold outside.


Don, I did not understand that "it's cold outside" machine.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Well wish two is done, but hey, Winnipeg is my second team anyway so it's all good.


I as well Don, can’t bring myself to be a Tabbies fan!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I did not understand that "it's cold outside" machine.


Well, let me see if I can explain it delicately. 

You see, men and women not only have reactions to being cold, their reactions are indeed opposites. Envision if you will, a couple skinny dipping in a very cold water pool. The man's penis will shrink to a very small size while the woman's nipples will enlarge in the cold water. 

Think of the picture of that chain saw as a male in cold water. 

Hope that explains it well enough for you to grasp the humour intended.


----------



## Rps

Just wonderin’ if the saw was a two or four stroke .......hmmmmmmmmm maybe some other thread.......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Just wonderin’ if the saw was a two or four stroke .......hmmmmmmmmm maybe some other thread.......


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at cooking on a sailboat in rough seas in our video, Echidnas Are Fascinating and a photo you may want to look at twice before you get excited.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a look at cooking on a sailboat in rough seas in our video, Echidnas Are Fascinating and a photo you may want to look at twice before you get excited.


Don, nude pics on SAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am shocked. 

Morning all. Calming herbal tea is in order when you see the picture Don posted on SAP. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, that picture brings into question that old saying, 'seeing is believing', doesn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that picture brings into question that old saying, 'seeing is believing', doesn't it?


True. :lmao::clap::lmao: You really do have to take a second look to see what it actually is in reality.


----------



## SINC

Morning again Marc, I just ran across this quiz and was able to identify 39 of the 40 objects pictured, but more importantly, it brought back many memories of times gone by. Once you have guessed at what the item is, a 'next' button appears lower right on the picture to speed things up a bit.

It was a pleasant way to spend five minutes this morning and thought some here might enjoy it as much as I did.

Most People Have No Idea What These Vintage Items Are


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning again Marc, I just ran across this quiz and was able to identify 39 of the 40 objects pictured, but more importantly, it brought back many memories of times gone by. Once you have guessed at what the item is, a 'next' button appears lower right on the picture to speed things up a bit.
> 
> It was a pleasant way to spend five minutes this morning and thought some here might enjoy it as much as I did.
> 
> Most People Have No Idea What These Vintage Items Are


I too got 39 out of 40 ........... the Heckling pic was unknown to me.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don some quickies for SAP maybe....

I had amnesia once --- maybe twice.

*****************
I went to San Francisco. I found someone's heart. Now what?
********************
Protons have mass? I didn't even know they were Catholic.
********************
All I ask is a chance to prove that money can't make me happy.
********************
If the world were a logical place, men would be the ones who ride horses sidesaddle.
********************
What is a "free" gift? Aren't all gifts free?
********************
They told me I was gullible and I believed them.
********************
Teach a child to be polite and courteous in the home and, when he grows up,
he'll never be able to merge his car onto the freeway.
********************
Experience is the thing you have left when everything else is gone.
********************
One nice thing about egotists: they don't talk about other people.
********************
My weight is perfect for my height--which varies.
********************
I used to be indecisive. Now I'm not sure.
********************
How can there be self-help "groups"?
********************
If swimming is so good for your figure, how do you explain whales?
********************
Show me a man with both feet firmly on the ground, and I'll show you a man who can't get his pants off.
********************
Is it me— or do buffalo wings taste like chicken?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don some quickies for SAP maybe....
> 
> I had amnesia once --- maybe twice.
> 
> *****************
> I went to San Francisco. I found someone's heart. Now what?
> ********************
> Protons have mass? I didn't even know they were Catholic.
> ********************
> All I ask is a chance to prove that money can't make me happy.
> ********************
> If the world were a logical place, men would be the ones who ride horses sidesaddle.
> ********************
> What is a "free" gift? Aren't all gifts free?
> ********************
> They told me I was gullible and I believed them.
> ********************
> Teach a child to be polite and courteous in the home and, when he grows up,
> he'll never be able to merge his car onto the freeway.
> ********************
> Experience is the thing you have left when everything else is gone.
> ********************
> One nice thing about egotists: they don't talk about other people.
> ********************
> My weight is perfect for my height--which varies.
> ********************
> I used to be indecisive. Now I'm not sure.
> ********************
> How can there be self-help "groups"?
> ********************
> If swimming is so good for your figure, how do you explain whales?
> ********************
> Show me a man with both feet firmly on the ground, and I'll show you a man who can't get his pants off.
> ********************
> Is it me— or do buffalo wings taste like chicken?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Marc I think my favourite was if the world were a logical place men would ride horses side-saddle.....


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I too got 39 out of 40 ........... the Heckling pic was unknown to me.


Same one got me, Marc, never heard of Heckling.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Marc I think my favourite was if the world were a logical place men would ride horses side-saddle.....


I liked 'em all Rp, thanks.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I too got 39 out of 40 ........... the Heckling pic was unknown to me.


I missed one as well, got the heckling but didn’t get the fancy ink well.....


----------



## Rps

Dogs telling jokes.....


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP The Hollies sing Long Cool Woman, a long winter ahead and The Insect Apocalypse Is Coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc I think my favourite was if the world were a logical place men would ride horses side-saddle.....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Same one got me, Marc, never heard of Heckling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Dogs telling jokes.....
> 
> View attachment 91280


An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Always liked the Hollies.....I think my fav of theirs was Look Through Any Window.....I think at one time they were the longest running band....not sure if they still tour?


----------



## Rps

Today’s chuckle....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Always liked the Hollies.....I think my fav of theirs was Look Through Any Window.....I think at one time they were the longest running band....not sure if they still tour?


I made a CD for my car from a playlist on my old iPhone 4 that I called Road Trip. Long Cool Woman is on that playlist along with a bunch of upbeat tunes to make a long trip pass quickly and speed you along the way.

If anyone would like to see the entire list, just say so and I will post it here.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, would love to see the list. I have one that is mostly live music.... I’m a fan of live music as opposed to studio.....I like to hear how a band actually sounds playing their stuff.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, would love to see the list. I have one that is mostly live music.... I’m a fan of live music as opposed to studio.....I like to hear how a band actually sounds playing their stuff.


Much of this collection is live Rp. It likely lays bare my taste in music of the past that gets my heart beating. If you want any of these cuts, lemme know and I can email an mp4 file one at a time.

Here ya go:

Doo Wa Ditty - Beach Boys
Green Onions - Booker T & The MGs
Cherry Coupe - Beach Boys
Hound Dog - Elvis Presley
I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
Takin' Care Of Business - BTO
House Of The Rising Sun - The Animals
Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley
Love Me Do - The Beatles
Wicked Game - Chris Isaak
Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty
Long Cool Woman - The Hollies
Splish Splash - Bobby Darin
Wake Up Little Suzie - The Everly Brothers
Tobacco Road - Nashville Teens
La Bamba - Richie Valens
I Feel Good - James Brown
Game Of Love - Wayne Fontana And The Mindbenders
Delta Lady - Joe Cocker
Dream Baby - Roy Orbison
Green-Eyed Lady - Sugarloaf
That's Alright Mama - Elvis Presley
Ooby Dooby - Roy Orbison
The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
High Heel Sneakers - Tommy Tucker
Night Train - James Brown
Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins
Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day
Wipe Out - The Safaris
Candy Man - Roy Orbison
Loves Me Like A Rock - Paul Simon
Diddy Wah Diddy - Bo Diddley
Mean Woman Blues - Roy Orbison
Susie Q - Creedence Clearwater Revival
Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison
Swinging Shepherd Blues - Moe Koffman
Nowhere To Run - Martha And The Vandellas
Louie, Louie - The Kingsmen
Duke Of Earl - Gene Chandler
Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton
Baby What Do You Want Me To Do - Everly Brothers
Son Of A Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield
Good Lovin' - Grateful Dead

43 songs total, two hours 17 minutes run time.


----------



## Rps

Well we have a couple of matches...Takin Care of Business, Wicked Game, Baker Street, Delta Lady, Louie Louie.

Mine also has:
Ride my See Saw- Moody Blues
Question-Moody Blues
Nessun Dorma- Pavarotti
Voodo Child- Frank Marino
Stacy’s Mom- Fountain of Wayne
Do You Feel Like We Do- Peter Frampton
Comfortably Numb- Pink Floyd
You Raise Me Up- Josh Grogan
Comin’ Home- Delaney and Bonny
Thunderstruck-AC/DC
America-Simon and Garfunkel
Breakin Up Is Hard to Do/ Stormy Weather- Neil Sedaka
Friends in Low Places- Garth Brooks
Comin’ to Your City, Save a Horse Ride a Cowboy- Big and Rich
Look Through Any Window- Hollies


----------



## Rps

Say Don, looking again at your list I didn’t know the Beach Boys did Doo Wah Diddy...I was thinking Manfred Mann, and Diddy Wah Diddy I tend to think of Leon Redbone.


----------



## pm-r

> 43 songs total, two hours 17 minutes run time.


Classics... Great oldies and goodies.

They sure beat the noise that most current groups produce these days.

Speaking of noisy groups, I must admit that most of those that are advertised on SAP and performing at LB's Pub are just not my type, if and when I can finally find a sample of thrir music to play.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Classics... Great oldies and goodies.
> 
> They sure beat the noise that most current groups produce these days.
> 
> Speaking of noisy groups, I must admit that most of those that are advertised on SAP and performing at LB's Pub are just not my type, if and when I can finally find a sample of thrir music to play.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The great majority of live bands at LB's play classic rock. Country is in the small minority.


----------



## Rps

Patrick, I think we resort to the music of our youth because it resonates with us.....we “remember” what we were doing while those songs were playing.....it is indeed generational......and environmental. I was surrounded by music when I was young. My Grandfather was a concert military drummer who loved Glen Miller, my Dad wanted to play the bass and clarinet...he loved Artie Shaw and Tommy and Jimmy Dorsey, my Mother loved Opera and Stage Plays. In my youth and later I played in bands. Today’s music I don’t think will stand the test of time as those “classics” which helped define the culture of their era.....an era we were a part of. That said, there are many groups today that are excellent.... and, I believe, Folk Rock is making a resurgence with groups such as The Lumineers.


----------



## SINC

Noteworthy in this discussion:

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/malcolm-young-acdc-dead-1.4408815?__vfz=medium=sharebar


----------



## pm-r

> Folk Rock is making a resurgence with groups such as The Lumineers.


Okay, but I just checked out a few of their "official videos" and I'll just pass if you don't mind. Just not my style that I can enjoy but a lot better than some current groups.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Okay, but I just checked out a few of their "official videos" and I'll just pass if you don't mind. Just not my style that I can enjoy but a lot better than some current groups.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


That’s fair.....so who do you listen to?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Noteworthy in this discussion:
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/malcolm-young-acdc-dead-1.4408815?__vfz=medium=sharebar


Yup, he made AC/DC sound like AC/DC. They, much like the Stones, were all about rhythm, and his phrasings were probably some of the best, if not most unrated, in Rock and Roll.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, I don't have a driving list, but if I did this would be on it....

https://youtu.be/659pppwniXA


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, I don't have a driving list, but if I did this would be on it....
> 
> https://youtu.be/659pppwniXA


Never even heard of this guy Rp, I viewed it, but much too dull a tune for my liking. I guess I should say, not lively enough for me on the road.


----------



## Rps

Fair enough....I tend to like this style when I’m driving. I like what many would call Southern Guitar Rock.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, this one is for you.

A married couple from Brooklyn went to the hospital together to have their baby delivered. Upon their arrival, Dr. Gold said he had invented a new machine that would transfer a portion of the mother's labor pain to the father. He asked if they were willing to try it out. They were both very much in favor of it.

Dr. Gold set the knob to 10 percent for starters, explaining that even 10 percent was probably more pain than the father had ever experienced before. But as the labor progressed, the husband felt fine, so he asked the doctor to go ahead and bump it up a notch. Dr. Gold then adjusted the machine to 20 percent pain transfer.

The husband was still feeling fine. Dr. Gold checked the husband's blood pressure and pulse and was amazed at how well he was doing. At this, they decided to try for 50 percent.

The husband continued to feel quite well. Since it was obviously helping out his wife considerably, he encouraged the doctor to transfer ALL the pain to him. The wife delivered a healthy baby with virtually no pain. She and her husband were ecstatic.

When they got home, the mailman was dead on their porch.


----------



## Rps

Now that’s funny!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now that’s funny!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Now that’s funny!


So funny I grabbed it for SAP!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So funny I grabbed it for SAP!


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...fWz9mOXgJLZ-vc2_21RM7YDrYl7RtV_OdtFVxIQQ6VbkI

Don, some SAP web bits?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...fWz9mOXgJLZ-vc2_21RM7YDrYl7RtV_OdtFVxIQQ6VbkI
> 
> Don, some SAP web bits?


Yup, got it, thanks.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a funny magician video, frost over Forest lawn and make your job fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

1959 Cadillac Caddy Series 62 Convertible in Red Paint – classic

Don, some classic car pics?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 1959 Cadillac Caddy Series 62 Convertible in Red Paint – classic
> 
> Don, some classic car pics?


Good video Marc, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good video Marc, thanks.


Quite the car. A true doxiemobile.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to see the tail end of the meteor shower. Saw a few. Now, the TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP her parent's confusion, some great picking for Rp and a couple of agile kids do a roundabout.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP her parent's confusion, some great picking for Rp and a couple of agile kids do a roundabout.


I’ll say. I’m not a Country fan, but many Metal lovers have scorn for the Country pickers. Which is wrong headed, many of the greatest guitarists are of that genre ....the only real difference is they play it straight without the added pedals and effects. I defy any rocker to say that Atkins, Travis, even Campbell weren’t some of the greatest players in music....and don’t get me started on Liona Boyd.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ............. and they are not even doxies.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAO...ORlUBjWAi_OP1pVZe8awgmxGXYn7hf16ELFpwfqSKH6mc


----------



## SINC

A perfect SAP video, thanks Marc! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A perfect SAP video, thanks Marc! :clap:


I know how you like cute pups in the SAP feed. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...Bdr9jLy0Kcawg96-emCz4IOGmP1sy3-4zOPG3xZPC-P6E

Well, at least the weather won't play much of a role in the game. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP her parent's confusion, some great picking for Rp and a couple of agile kids do a roundabout.



Wow... that's some SAP link,


> * 5 days in psychiatric care led to $21,000 hospital bill.


https://abcnews.go.com/Health/days-...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark

and quite unusual... each of the three times I tried it using Mavericks and Google Chrome, it completely locked up my iMac and I couldn't even force quit and had to use the power button force quit method and then Startup.

I was just curious if it happened to any other users???

No I'm not going to bother trying it again.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Don a quickie for SAP maybe...

The people in Dubai don't like the Flintstones.

But the people in Abu Dhabi do!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don a quickie for SAP maybe...
> 
> The people in Dubai don't like the Flintstones.
> 
> But the people in Abu Dhabi do!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Wow... that's some SAP link,
> https://abcnews.go.com/Health/days-...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark
> 
> and quite unusual... each of the three times I tried it using Mavericks and Google Chrome, it completely locked up my iMac and I couldn't even force quit and had to use the power button force quit method and then Startup.
> 
> I was just curious if it happened to any other users???
> 
> No I'm not going to bother trying it again.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, Patrick, I do not use any of those browsers and frankly, see no need to use them. With Safari made for the Mac and Mohave, I use it exclusively and have had zero problems with the link.

You might want to go all Mac, use Safari and see if it ends your issue.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, Patrick, I do not use any of those browsers and frankly, see no need to use them. With Safari made for the Mac and Mohave, I use it exclusively and have had zero problems with the link.
> 
> You might want to go all Mac, use Safari and see if it ends your issue.


I did try Safari but it says the site can't be trusted as the certificate has expired etc. and only some text loads. Safari won't load a lot of sites and why I switched to FF and then Chrome. But at least it didn't lock up my iMac.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I did try Safari but it says the site can't be trusted as the certificate has expired etc. and only some text loads. Safari won't load a lot of sites and why I switched to FF and then Chrome. But at least it didn't lock up my iMac.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well I don't know what to say. No other issues from about 1000 readers today. ABC News is normally not considered any threat. 

Anyone else had issues with the link here? I am now curious as the last thing I wish to do is infect anyone's computer. I test every one before using them for that reason, but always with the Mac browser Safari.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP get the hell outta there, french toast pizza and do you stand up the minute the plane lands?


----------



## SINC

Oh, nearly forgot the Whatzit preview.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I would love to try french toast pizza.


----------



## Dr.G.

While I was sitting in my doctor's office for a prescription refill, a man walked in and approached the nurse receptionist. He said to her "I have a 1:30 appointment." While this office had three doctors, she asked him "Which doctor?" He looked shocked and replied "No, I want a real doctor, a regular doctor!!!"

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I would love to try french toast pizza.


Go ahead Marc, give it a try and let us know how it is, please.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> While I was sitting in my doctor's office for a prescription refill, a man walked in and approached the nurse receptionist. He said to her "I have a 1:30 appointment." While this office had three doctors, she asked him "Which doctor?" He looked shocked and replied "No, I want a real doctor, a regular doctor!!!"
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:


Cute!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Go ahead Marc, give it a try and let us know how it is, please.


 We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah is at a dog show in St. John's. NL with Patty. Patty just won a group 1st and 2nd in the Terrier group. Thus, drinks are on the house today. Should she win Best of Show this afternoon, drinks are on the house for the rest of the year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Cute!


While I was in the exam room, my doctor was in the other exam room across the hall. I overheard the patient ask "Doc, my hair is falling out. Do you have anything to keep it in?" I cringed at the improper grammar, but laughed when my doctor replied "Here's a small cardboard box."


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Oh, nearly forgot the Whatzit preview.



Most intriguing Whatzit!!
It seems they are metal objects unused by the Romans and referred to as a Roman dodecahedron. 


> the objects became known to archaeologists as dodecahedrons, from the Greek for “12 faces.”


And it seems that not even the archaeological experts seem to know what they were used for. 

Source: https://pressfrom.info/au/news/offb...that-have-baffled-archeologists-for-centuries. 

Or just maybe:
_*The Roman Dodecahedron - An ancient mystery solved?*_
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poGapxsanaI[/ame]


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah is at a dog show in St. John's. NL with Patty. Patty just won a group 1st and 2nd in the Terrier group. Thus, drinks are on the house today. Should she win Best of Show this afternoon, drinks are on the house for the rest of the year. We shall see.


Yay for Patty! :clap:

Yay for free beer! :clap::clap:

Yay for going til year end! :clap::clap::clap:

Priorities ya know!


----------



## 18m2

It appears there is some tiny animal inside the Whatzit that looks like a hedgehog. Maybe its a trap?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yay for Patty! :clap:
> 
> Yay for free beer! :clap::clap:
> 
> Yay for going til year end! :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Priorities ya know!


No Best of Show, but Reserve Best Puppy in Show = sort of like the runner up in a beauty contest. So, she is the #2 puppy at the show. So, drinks are on the house tomorrow ................... but there are two more shows tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> No Best of Show, but Reserve Best Puppy in Show



WOW...!!! Well done and CONGRATULATIONS to all involved!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> WOW...!!! Well done and CONGRATULATIONS to all involved!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


WOWEE EVEN! :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW...!!! Well done and CONGRATULATIONS to all involved!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





SINC said:


> WOWEE EVEN! :love2:


Thank you both. Now, if she wins tomorrow, drinks are on me. If she manages Best of Show, the drinks are on me not just for tomorrow, but for the rest of the year. 

Of course, if she loses but Winnipeg wins, drinks are on Don. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you both. Now, if she wins tomorrow, drinks are on me. If she manages Best of Show, the drinks are on me not just for tomorrow, but for the rest of the year.
> 
> Of course, if she loses but Winnipeg wins, drinks are on Don. We shall see.


Me? Moi? My own fine self?

Well, I guess I could. Sure toss it on my tab. It can't be that big yet. Can it?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me? Moi? My own fine self?
> 
> Well, I guess I could. Sure toss it on my tab. It can't be that big yet. Can it?


Don, this is what your tab would look like if you paid cash ................ but your check will be accepted here.


----------



## SINC

Aw well, no problem. I keep several wads around that as chump change.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Aw well, no problem. I keep several wads around that as chump change.


Me too. Of course, most of it comes from Rp and his BT coffee tab. Luckily, most of it has been sent to homeless shelters and foodbanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Grey Cup brunch. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Grey Cup Sunday, and if Deborah was here we would be having an American Thanksgiving turkey. Anyway, enjoy your Sunday coffee to get you on your way today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a blues video by a maritimer, a good girl and short stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for a down to earth coffee ............. it was ground this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting.

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/football/...GiNDfq-oa0X5f178FXR7GeJxnSFhFDvqSEl0HTXRqILDg


----------



## Dr.G.

Patty got both group firsts for the Terrier group this morning, so she will be up for Best of Show twice this afternoon. Should she win either, it is drinks on the house for the rest of the year. Should she do the impossible and win two Best of Show ribbons, it will be drinks on the house for the rest of your lives. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Patty got both group firsts for the Terrier group this morning, so she will be up for Best of Show twice this afternoon. Should she win either, it is drinks on the house for the rest of the year. Should she do the impossible and win two Best of Show ribbons, it will be drinks on the house for the rest of your lives. We shall see.


C'mon Patty, the stakes are high. Matter of fact I will buy you a steak if you win!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> C'mon Patty, the stakes are high. Matter of fact I will buy you a steak if you win!


We shall see. Still waiting for the results.


----------



## pm-r

> C'mon Patty, the stakes are high. Matter of fact I will buy you a steak if you win!



Top Alberta beef I trust...!!! ;-)

I wonder if she'd like any N.S. lobster or scallops with it?


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Patty brought home Best Puppy in Show for one of the finals. It is very rare for a puppy to win Best of Show, so this is a major victory for her. So, because of her BPoS and three group firsts and one group second for the Terrier group, drinks are on the house for the rest of the year. Enjoy ...... just don't drink and drive. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Well, Patty brought home Best Puppy in Show for one of the finals.


Well done and congratulations again!!! You're going to need a bigger mantel and display trophy case and probably more picture frames or whatever you do for hanging all the ribbons.

It sounds like the stud fees are going to be going up as well...!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well done and congratulations again!!! You're going to need a bigger mantel and display trophy case and probably more picture frames or whatever you do for hanging all the ribbons.
> 
> It sounds like the stud fees are going to be going up as well...!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No trophies, just ribbons. As she is a female, no stud fee. 

Deborah has not posted any pics of Patty yet, but here is Molly, her half-sister, when she won Best Puppy in Show.


----------



## pm-r

> As she is a female, no stud fee.


I guess any good breeder would catch on pretty fast if you did charge a stud fee!!! 

I thought with a name like Paddy she was just carrying on a good male Irish name tradition. And often a bit mischievous as well, 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess any good breeder would catch on pretty fast if you did charge a stud fee!!!
> 
> I thought with a name like Paddy she was just carrying on a good male Irish name tradition. And often a bit mischievous as well,
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, most breeders would "catch on pretty fast" ........... 

Yes, Patty, just like Molly, are from an old Irish line of terriers, but she is Patty.

Here she is today with her Best Puppy in Show ribbon. It is blue since she is a senior puppy, while Molly got a big orange ribbon for Best Junior Puppy in Show. One if for pups under 6 months of age and the other is for a pup from 6 months to a year old.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dog shows are tiring for a little pup! Resting on her laurels!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Turning into a low scoring but interesting game so far in Calgary. May the best team win. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

#33 Harris a possible MVP???


----------



## SINC

Man, Keith Urban is putting on one hackava show!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Man, Keith Urban is putting on one hackava show!


So are Harris and Demski ................... pre and post halftime show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man does Harris make use of the fine Winnipeg offensive line opening up holes for him ................. and then he is doing the rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

A good game. Amazing that the Bombers had only one turnover in the entire playoff series. They have put the "win" back in Winnipeg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sweet note -- Harris was named the Outstanding Canadian player and the Outstanding Player of the game ................. and he went to high school in Winnipeg.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A sweet note -- Harris was named the Outstanding Canadian player and the Outstanding Player of the game ................. and he went to high school in Winnipeg.


Yep and he earned it👍


----------



## eMacMan

Great Game. 

Winnipeg proved beyond doubt they belonged here. Those wins in Calgary and Regina were not lucky flukes!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep and he earned it👍





eMacMan said:


> Great Game.
> 
> Winnipeg proved beyond doubt they belonged here. Those wins in Calgary and Regina were not lucky flukes!


True. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for no particular reason. A bit early for coffee. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP making bubble gum, last night fun and a greenhouse like you have never seen before


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP making bubble gum, last night fun and a greenhouse like you have never seen before


That greenhouse shell around the house is a good idea .............. if it does not cause mold to form in the house due to constant moisture.


----------



## SINC

Yep, if I was younger I might have tried it, sounds toasty to me for Alberta in winters.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, if I was younger I might have tried it, sounds toasty to me for Alberta in winters.


Yes, Deborah, who grew up in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, does not mind sunshine and -30C temps .................. she hates the 1C and cloudy temps in the Winter and early Spring in the Atlantic Provinces.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> That greenhouse shell around the house is a good idea .............. _*if it does not cause mold to form in the house due to constant moisture.*_



+1... I was also wondering about that. 

But maybe they don't have the excessive moisture we coastal dwellers seem to have???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1... I was also wondering about that.
> 
> But maybe they don't have the excessive moisture we coastal dwellers seem to have???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I had an 18X31 foot greenhouse when we lived in St. John's, NL. The plant that I grew, mainly tomatoes, gave off a great deal of moisture. Thus, you have created an enclosed biodome around the house.


----------



## pm-r

@Marc
I don't know if you caught this and may be viewable in your area...
_*
Astronomers believe we could be in for a rare meteor storm*_
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...FookgH7azvhSCZACX1AsU-MkO2_vYbJwwq3RgSaJJu9nQ

Viewable just in the East it seems. Bummer...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> I don't know if you caught this and may be viewable in your area...
> _*
> Astronomers believe we could be in for a rare meteor storm*_
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...FookgH7azvhSCZACX1AsU-MkO2_vYbJwwq3RgSaJJu9nQ
> 
> Viewable just in the East it seems. Bummer...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, but this was last Thursday. I saw a few tiny streaks, but nothing else.


----------



## pm-r

It hard to tell the date with their slack, vague reporting and all I saw was: 
_Posted: Nov 20, 2019 4:33 PM ET | Last Updated: November 21_


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It hard to tell the date with their slack, vague reporting and all I saw was:
> _Posted: Nov 20, 2019 4:33 PM ET | Last Updated: November 21_
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True. Still, even if it was this coming Thursday, we are getting lots of rain on Thursday night.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an important video on how the UN dictators want to control the world, a smooth boot camp recovery and a strange howl in the Canadian woods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I am brewing a fresh pot of coffee as I am now into the last couple of weeks of this semester and finals are starting to come my way.

Don, our doxies went a bit nuts when they heard that mysterious SAP howling. Very strange sound.


----------



## SINC

Afternoon Marc, at least for you. It is snowing heavily here this morning.

I have run across so many great videos while restocking my supply this morning, an unusual event as I normally have to search for hours for appropriate SAP material.

To show you what I mean, take for example this video I saved for a future SAP that I really found interesting and very educational. Hope you folks here enjoy it as much as I did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiZqn6fV-4Y


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but this was last Thursday. I saw a few tiny streaks, but nothing else.



I'm wondering if this was the same shower when I read the description, for one my parents woke me up for to see many years ago and I'm guessing I was about five or six, so about the 1947-1949± era.

It was just like the whole sky was filled with streaming fireworks, just incredible, and I still remember It well, and I have never ever seen anything like it since.

I do recall it being more or less mainly showing in the western sky from what I remember. 

We were also living on James Island at the time and far removed from any light pollution.

I don't know how or where one would find out the dates when such a show might have been happening back in that era. ???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Afternoon Marc, at least for you. It is snowing heavily here this morning.
> 
> I have run across so many great videos while restocking my supply this morning, an unusual event as I normally have to search for hours for appropriate SAP material.
> 
> To show you what I mean, take for example this video I saved for a future SAP that I really found interesting and very educational. Hope you folks here enjoy it as much as I did.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiZqn6fV-4Y


Love watching TED talks. Very educational and free.

SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm wondering if this was the same shower when I read the description, for one my parents woke me up for to see many years ago and I'm guessing I was about five or six, so about the 1947-1949± era.
> 
> It was just like the whole sky was filled with streaming fireworks, just incredible, and I still remember It well, and I have never ever seen anything like it since.
> 
> I do recall it being more or less mainly showing in the western sky from what I remember.
> 
> We were also living on James Island at the time and far removed from any light pollution.
> 
> I don't know how or where one would find out the dates when such a show might have been happening back in that era. ???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


That must have been an amazing sight, Patrick, even as a child. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing as I prepare to start my grading of finals. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad to see the coffee is on. Today on SAP a look at an expert window washer, doggone spell check and the Anthony Bourdain auction.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad to see the coffee is on. Today on SAP a look at an expert window washer, doggone spell check and the Anthony Bourdain auction.


Mornng, Don. Coffee coming right up. Cute spelling miscue. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in Lunenburg and here in The Shang. It was a spring-like afternoon here and I took a picture of the last leaf on a tree on my property. It was up high and hanging on ............. sort of like the O.Henry short story "The Last Leaf".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A quiet day here in Lunenburg and here in The Shang. It was a spring-like afternoon here and I took a picture of the last leaf on a tree on my property. It was up high and hanging on ............. sort of like the O.Henry short story "The Last Leaf".


Nice shot Marc, I grabbed it for SAP, with proper credit as usual. Well done! :clap:


----------



## 18m2

Would this freak you out?


----------



## pm-r

> It was up high and hanging on .............


I think those leaves are wedged into the bare branches and will probably be there for quite a while or until your next severe wind storm. ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Would this freak you out?



:lmao: :clap: :lmao:



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

18m2 said:


> Would this freak you out?


Nope, given the taillights and the rear bumper and the axels, but I would laugh like hell! :lmao::clap:

Might have to 'borrow' that one for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice shot Marc, I grabbed it for SAP, with proper credit as usual. Well done! :clap:


Merci, but it was taken with a bit of sadness in that we won't see leaves on the trees until April. Still, my grass is still growing.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Would this freak you out?


Not sure what is in this pic to "freak me out"?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think those leaves are wedged into the bare branches and will probably be there for quite a while or until your next severe wind storm. ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, it is hanging on somehow. Might not be there tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## 18m2

SINC said:


> Might have to 'borrow' that one for SAP.


You sure can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a solar airplane, a pilot's retirement flight and dying in the living room?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a solar airplane, a pilot's retirement flight and dying in the living room?


Morning, Don. Coffee? Dying in the living room????


----------



## Rps

For our U.S. friends today...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Rp. Not sure how many Americans frequent The Shang thread these days. Seems to be you, me, Don and Patrick most days. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Some good news, Cardiologist today said my heart issues were caused by over medication. All scans show my somewhat damaged heart is a real trooper and functioning well. He stopped all heart meds including blockers completely and added one simple pill a day to control my blood pressure. What a relief to be able to use so much fewer drugs after about 20 years of using the same stuff every day. A day to be thankful, even if it was the US version. I am grateful.


----------



## pm-r

> Some good news, Cardiologist today said my heart issues were caused by over medication.



That's good news that should help on the budget and pocketbook as well!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Some good news, Cardiologist today said my heart issues were caused by over medication. All scans show my somewhat damaged heart is a real trooper and functioning well. He stopped all heart meds including blockers completely and added one simple pill a day to control my blood pressure. What a relief to be able to use so much fewer drugs after about 20 years of using the same stuff every day. A day to be thankful, even if it was the US version. I am grateful.



A common problem amongst seniors. I remember when mom started seeing a geriatric specialist the first thing she did was to look into which meds mom did not need. Top of the list was the statin for her sky high cholesterol. Doc Julie correctly deduced that at 88 the drug was doing much more harm than good.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of Bigfoot here in Canada, hot sauce you may want to skip and a cougar who wants to cuddle.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Some good news, Cardiologist today said my heart issues were caused by over medication. All scans show my somewhat damaged heart is a real trooper and functioning well. He stopped all heart meds including blockers completely and added one simple pill a day to control my blood pressure. What a relief to be able to use so much fewer drugs after about 20 years of using the same stuff every day. A day to be thankful, even if it was the US version. I am grateful.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of Bigfoot here in Canada, hot sauce you may want to skip and a cougar who wants to cuddle.


Don't forget that last leaf here in Lunenburg ........... which is sadly gone now.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don't forget that last leaf here in Lunenburg ........... which is sadly gone now.


I did a bit of editing on your pic to enhance it and it turned out great!


----------



## Rps

Late to the party as usual, Great News ! Don, and yes, good medical news is a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did a bit of editing on your pic to enhance it and it turned out great!


Thanks. Sadly, it is now gone. Such is the Circle of Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## OldeBullDust

*Leaf it be*

As with many things, - Gone With the Wind...


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> As with many things, - Gone With the Wind...


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap: Sad, but all too true.


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> _*Leaf it be*_
> As with many things, - Gone With the Wind...



Wasn't that the name of one of the Beatles famous hits... _*Leaf it be*_...??? ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wasn't that the name of one of the Beatles famous hits... _*Leaf it be*_...??? ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao: Yes, and "Give Peas a Chance" as well.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a fish with a human face, our video Doug Kershaw - Diggy Diggy Lo and just quit, will ya?

I have yet to receive the Sunday Whatzits? from Bixman for December so no preview available, sorry about that. Perhaps later today if I get them on time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the order of the day across Canada. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, not sure if I posted this before but I think it’s SAP worthy....

Ouch.......

The pastor asked if anyone in the congregation would like to express praise for answered prayers. Suzie Smith stood and walked to the podium. She said, "I have a praise.

Two months ago, my husband Tom, had a terrible bicycle wreck and his scrotum was completely crushed. The pain was excruciating and the doctors didn't know if they could help him." (You could hear a muffled gasp from the men in the congregation as they imagined the pain that poor Tom must have experienced.)

"Tom was unable to hold me or the children," she went on, "and every move caused him terrible pain." We prayed as the doctors performed a delicate operation, and it turned out they were able to piece together the crushed remnants of Tom's scrotum, and wrap wire around it to hold it in place." (Again, the men in the congregation cringed and squirm uncomfortably as they imagined the horrible surgery performed on Tom.)

"Now," she announced in a quivering voice, "thank the Lord, Tom is out of the hospital and the doctors say that with time, his scrotum should recover completely." (All the men sighed with unified relief.)

The pastor rose and tentatively asked if anyone else had something to say.

A man slowly stood up and walked just as slowly to the podium. He said, "I'm Tom Smith." The entire congregation held its breath. "I just want to tell my wife the word is sternum


----------



## SINC

I have used this one on SAP before Rp, but it has been a very long time, so a repeat is in order. Thanks, filed and in SAP's future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, not sure if I posted this before but I think it’s SAP worthy....
> 
> Ouch.......
> 
> The pastor asked if anyone in the congregation would like to express praise for answered prayers. Suzie Smith stood and walked to the podium. She said, "I have a praise.
> 
> Two months ago, my husband Tom, had a terrible bicycle wreck and his scrotum was completely crushed. The pain was excruciating and the doctors didn't know if they could help him." (You could hear a muffled gasp from the men in the congregation as they imagined the pain that poor Tom must have experienced.)
> 
> "Tom was unable to hold me or the children," she went on, "and every move caused him terrible pain." We prayed as the doctors performed a delicate operation, and it turned out they were able to piece together the crushed remnants of Tom's scrotum, and wrap wire around it to hold it in place." (Again, the men in the congregation cringed and squirm uncomfortably as they imagined the horrible surgery performed on Tom.)
> 
> "Now," she announced in a quivering voice, "thank the Lord, Tom is out of the hospital and the doctors say that with time, his scrotum should recover completely." (All the men sighed with unified relief.)
> 
> The pastor rose and tentatively asked if anyone else had something to say.
> 
> A man slowly stood up and walked just as slowly to the podium. He said, "I'm Tom Smith." The entire congregation held its breath. "I just want to tell my wife the word is sternum


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Me again, after some time with editing and filing, I did get the Whatzits? for December and here is the sneak preview for tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

> I did get the Whatzits? for December and here is the sneak preview for tomorrow.



That Whatzits? appeares to be a multi-colored, not mature backlit leaf macro photograph of a red pointsetta leaf.

BTW, for those interested:


> _The Poinsettia is a light sensitive plant. When you deprive the plant in its full leafing stage of light, the only chlorophyll used to turn the leaves green cannot be produced. As a result of this total darkness and lack of light, the only color that will be produced is red. This is called photoperiodism.
> ...
> The cultivated poinsettias with which we’re familiar have been hybridized to have very large bracts (the red part, which many people think are flower petals, are actually modified leaves called bracts, while the flowers are the small red and yellow thingies in the center of the bracts,) in many colors and patterns, and to be amenable to forcing so that they will bloom on a schedule. The wild forms have much smaller bracts, droopy and thin, and not so intensely colored. They grow as bushes up to 15′ high._


https://www.quora.com/How-do-the-leaves-of-poinsettia-plants-turn-red

It's quite interesting and maybe a bit odd to see greenhouses full of poinsettias being readied for the Christmas season all under dark shade fabric. The opposite of what most greenhouses are used for, to provide lots of Natural Light for the plants inside.

PS: My wife really misses the dozens of surplus poinsettias one of the greenhouse workers would bring down to our house before Christmas when I worked and lived on the property at the Butchart Gardens. She would create cascading waterfalls using the poinsettias and other artistic arrangement displays.

Now it depends on what we can afford and what Poinsettia stock Costco might bring in!!! Quite a difference!!! ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Yep, no fooling' Patrick lately, right again. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some continuous Christmas jazz for your background listening, a Christmas ad to remember in our video and what the heck is that on the road?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP some continuous Christmas jazz for your background listening, a Christmas ad to remember in our video and what the heck is that on the road?


Love that 1914 | Sainsbury's Ad, Don. I have seen it for the past five years and it still has an impact every time I see it. Amazing that it actually happened along hundreds of miles along the front. Sadly, the generals on both sides put an end to it with the thinking that it would be difficult to go and kill someone you just befriended. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I have another video coming up in a few days that will really grab some people.


----------



## SINC

Just got in from spending a half hour in the garage. The security camera quit so I went out to check on the '49. All was normal but camera light was solid red in stead of green. Dunno what happened but it lost all memory and I had to set it all up from scratch. Working fine again now.


----------



## eMacMan

This one looks like it was written for Don:


----------



## 18m2

Retailer are pushed advertising for "Black Friday" and "Cyber Monday" and especially the "pre Black Friday" ads earlier this year than in past years.

I found the quote a few years ago and thought it is relevant to todays consumerism gone amok.



> We are possessed by what we would possess; held in bondage to vested things. Sad isn't it. Think about what you value most, family, friends, community, honesty and integrity, etc. Where does your iPad come in this list?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just got in from spending a half hour in the garage. The security camera quit so I went out to check on the '49. All was normal but camera light was solid red in stead of green. Dunno what happened but it lost all memory and I had to set it all up from scratch. Working fine again now.



That's great that it has some sort of indicator that it's not working as long as one checks It I guess,

Does it have any means to send out a message or e-mail when something happens or when it's not working???

Our newest son-in-law is now the top Canadian salesman for _*Hikvision*_, a Chinese manufacturer and the world's largest supplier of video surveillance products, and his territory consistts of BC to Manitoba and the Yukon. Yes, he travels a lot!!!

There sure are some neat security prodcts and technology in use these days.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Retailer are pushed advertising for "Black Friday" and "Cyber Monday" and especially the "pre Black Friday" ads earlier this year than in past years.


I understand that a lot of companies appreciate the "Black Fridays" and "Cyber Mondays" as it gives them a chance to clear out a lot of old stock and helps make their sales balance look good. For a lot of customers, they don't care if they get older stock but the price is right.

But some of the stuff is just junk with a low price to match, and it's unfortunate that some people get caught up in this sales scam.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Stay warm and safe, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That's great that it has some sort of indicator that it's not working as long as one checks It I guess,
> 
> Does it have any means to send out a message or e-mail when something happens or when it's not working???
> 
> Our newest son-in-law is now the top Canadian salesman for _*Hikvision*_, a Chinese manufacturer and the world's largest supplier of video surveillance products, and his territory consistts of BC to Manitoba and the Yukon. Yes, he travels a lot!!!
> 
> There sure are some neat security prodcts and technology in use these days.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


My camera is a Lorex system. Here is a brief video it took tonight just after I locked the garage door and went into the house. The Christmas lights are on, thus the movement of flashing lights.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUSHwIYoWoo


----------



## pm-r

I guess those flashing Christmas lights could be very confusing to a motion sensing camera, or do they actually rely on motion.

Anyway, I don't see anything wrong with that camera of yours, and everything all snug and safe.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP it's all in how you cut the pie, a flight in a fighter jet and a dog saved from death.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I guess those flashing Christmas lights could be very confusing to a motion sensing camera, or do they actually rely on motion.
> 
> Anyway, I don't see anything wrong with that camera of yours, and everything all snug and safe.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, the lights do not affect it, the motion of me going out the door is what set it off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some pie ................ an irregular slice? 

Morning all. Would anyone else like some coffee with their pie?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> No, the lights do not affect it, the motion of me going out the door is what set it off.


I remember when I had motion detector lights....the swirling leaves used to set the things off all the time.


----------



## SINC

I have motion sensor lights on the rear driveway beside the motor home. They light every time a person walks by on the sidewalk, a car drives by on the street or the neighbourhood cats are out at night.

They have worked faithfully for the past 20 years and the two spotlight bulbs are now over 10 years old.


----------



## SINC

Come to think of it, it's time you switch those two spotlight bulbs to green and red for the season. Do that every year too.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Come to think of it, it's time you switch those two spotlight bulbs to green and red for the season. Do that every year too.



And maybe add an automated Santa that lights up and waves when the security lights come on. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

@Marc

Besides roasting some chestnuts around your fire, maybe one can add some doxies...???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> 
> Besides roasting some chestnuts around your fire, maybe one can add some doxies...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:love2::love2::love2::love2::love2: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> And maybe add an automated Santa that lights up and waves when the security lights come on.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I have one of those too, including Mrs. Claus, but there will be no tree or animation in our home this Christmas for the first time in 54 years. Our new puppy Emmy would destroy them in minutes as she still chews everything she can find. It will be a different Christmas for us for sure.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP getting the kids what they want for Christmas, a hairless cat and A video you should not miss. Will you laugh or cry?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> I have one of those too, including Mrs. Claus, but there will be no tree or animation in our home this Christmas for the first time in 54 years. Our new puppy Emmy would destroy them in minutes as she still chews everything she can find. It will be a different Christmas for us for sure.


Don we have ornaments hanging from ceiling fixtures and a long string of lights that are also fairly high. Not impossible, just involves thinking outside the box a little.


----------



## pm-r

> I have one of those too, including Mrs. Claus, but there will be no tree or animation in our home this Christmas for the first time in 54 years.



Amazing, but unfortunate that the dog can spoil your decorations, unless perhaps they get elevated beyond their reach.

No doubt your Mrs. Claus is also doing some baking, and no doubt you have some sort of fan wafting out the smell and aroma of fresh baked bread, cakes and cookies!!!

Just make sure that doesn't include the smell of pumpkin spice!!! That's being overdone Ad nauseam!!

Santa himself is no doubt serving up eggnog as well as sending out a welcome wave!!

Seems a shame to spoil such a nice tradition.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Don we have ornaments hanging from ceiling fixtures and a long string of lights that are also fairly high. Not impossible, just involves thinking outside the box a little.


Good plan Bob, you gave me an idea, thank you sir! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I am in full grading mode, but there is some freshly brewed coffee on the go if anyone is needing some just now.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. I am in full grading mode, but there is some freshly brewed coffee on the go if anyone is needing some just now.



When do we get the eggnog made available and maybe a shortbread or minced tart or two...??? 

PS: How's the grading going????

PPS: And *how* do you grade that stuff as I understand most of it would be original is it not??? Just curious...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> When do we get the eggnog made available and maybe a shortbread or minced tart or two...???
> 
> PS: How's the grading going????
> 
> PPS: And *how* do you grade that stuff as I understand most of it would be original is it not??? Just curious...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The shortbread cookies have already been made ............... and under guard. I am not a real fan of minced tarts, so other goodies will be served.

The grading is slowly inching ahead. Yes, the case analysis that each student has to do is very original and thus, can't be bought and downloaded. Still, they range from 15-25 pages in length and I have to comment on each one, unlike my reflective finals. Still, my students like this assignment.

https://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=61927&showMyProfs=true


----------



## Dr.G.

Shortbread cookies under guard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Deborah and I watched "The Irishman" in three parts, so I am going to take a break from grading and watch it now from start to finish (she is in Halifax for a business meeting). If you have Netflix, it is a great movie, especially if you know anything about Jimmy Hoffa. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Chuck Berry rockin' it up in our video, what radio stations have pulled from the air this season and a young girl teaches a pigeon a lesson.


----------



## Rps

Don, I found this interesting....SAP maybe....


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting chart, Rp. I have seen dog tracks in the snow ............... not sure where they came from, however. 

Afternoon all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee? It is the third pot freshly brewed today.


----------



## Rps

Well Marc, it does make one paws.........


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Well Marc, it does make one paws.........


.....for refraction?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. I am in full grading mode, but there is some freshly brewed coffee on the go if anyone is needing some just now.


I don’t miss grading.....it was the thing I disliked most about my time as an educator.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Well Marc, it does make one paws.........


:clap: :lmao: 


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I don’t miss grading.....it was the thing I disliked most about my time as an educator.



I had a science teacher who must have felt the same way and his given marks were all over the place and certainly not consistent, especially for some students.

The story developed that he must have put a score on each stair tread and then threw the test papers down the staircase and they got the mark from the staircase mark where they landed. No doubt it worked for him but it drove the students crazy.

It was at a private boys school as well, so not really much point in complaining in the mid-50's.

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well Marc, it does make one paws.........


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I don’t miss grading.....it was the thing I disliked most about my time as an educator.


Amen, brother. Sadly, I don't have any courses to teach in the Winter semester. Hopefully, I shall get one for the Spring semester. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I had a science teacher who must have felt the same way and his given marks were all over the place and certainly not consistent, especially for some students.
> 
> The story developed that he must have put a score on each stair tread and then threw the test papers down the staircase and they got the mark from the staircase mark where they landed. No doubt it worked for him but it drove the students crazy.
> 
> It was at a private boys school as well, so not really much point in complaining in the mid-50's.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I heard a similar story when I was an undergrad in my pre-service educational program. Then there is the story of who would get an A on his/her paper. The teacher would throw all the finals into the air .......... what God wanted to see given an A would not fall back to Earth. Those that fell down got non-A grades.


----------



## pm-r

> what God wanted to see given an A would not fall back to Earth. Those that fell down got non-A grades.



That sounds like almost the opposite of the bishop and his helper throwing the proceeds on the collection plate up in the air for God to take his share and what he wanted, and anything that fell back down was for the church to keep. 

It was a method that seemed to work quite well for the church. ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds like almost the opposite of the bishop and his helper throwing the proceeds on the collection plate up in the air for God to take his share and what he wanted, and anything that fell back down was for the church to keep.
> 
> It was a method that seemed to work quite well for the church. ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I am tired from all this grading. Two more to do tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP short stuff, meatloaf and collapsing toilet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is still flowing as my grading is reaching an end point.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Coffee is gone but my grading is nearly completed. Once I submit my grades i am done for the year.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Coffee is gone but my grading is nearly completed. Once I submit my grades i am done for the year.



Hmmm...??? Maybe you deserve a mug of something stronger than coffee to celebrate!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Maybe you deserve a mug of something stronger than coffee to celebrate!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, I finished grading. Now I have to submit the grades electronically. I shall do this tomorrow. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

My dogs understand various human words. I do not understand their barks. Could they be smarter than me??????????????


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the invisible coyote, fire retardant drop and freedom of speech.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Grading is completed and the grades electronically submitted. So, I am now retired ................ until, if and when, I get another online course to teach. We shall see. Thus, coffee is on the house today.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.....might be pushing the boundaries here


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.....might be pushing the boundaries here
> View attachment 91406


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all.....might be pushing the boundaries here
> View attachment 91406


Now that's funny Rp, copied for a future SAP, thanks! 

I posted this in another thread, but it is interesting:

https://neal.fun/deep-sea/?fbclid=IwAR3Eru4y-xVoS0iD9Gh-QzkWXi6Qv11zhOmFAGpVqi6FfwJBLZ1t1A5Rgq4


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, until the morrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason, but decided to feed the dogs and take them outside. Might just try to go back to sleep for a bit now. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some fancy skipping, lady drivers and John Prine.


----------



## Rps

Don, that Deep Sea is very interesting...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, that Deep Sea is very interesting...


True. Very educational as well. Truly our "last frontier".


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> True. Very educational as well. Truly our "last frontier".


I agree, not sure if we will ever have the technology to explore at the level we have tried else where. Outer Space seems to be an issue as well with the recent findings that long term exposure in space changes our DNA.......might be a warning to stay where we are.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I agree, not sure if we will ever have the technology to explore at the level we have tried else where. Outer Space seems to be an issue as well with the recent findings that long term exposure in space changes our DNA.......might be a warning to stay where we are.


An interesting point, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> An oldie but a goodie.



Groan... I think that has to be about the worst I have ever heard...

Maybe it's old enough for somebody to finally bury it. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Groan... I think that has to be about the worst I have ever heard...
> 
> Maybe it's old enough for somebody to finally bury it.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

At least some are having fun in the sun and snow this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

The Sunday Whatzit? preview.


----------



## SINC

And another image from tomorrow that made me laugh out loud and since it is dog related, here it is for The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The Sunday Whatzit? preview.


All I can think of is a macro shot of a candy cane. Tis the season.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And another image from tomorrow that made me laugh out loud and since it is dog related, here it is for The Shang.


:clap::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Groan... I think that has to be about the worst I have ever heard...
> 
> Maybe it's old enough for somebody to finally bury it.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Many children today cannot tell the time on anything but a digital clock. 

I am told by parents that they don't bother teaching their children to tell the time on clocks with hands anymore. This tics me off! We just keep going around and around about this topic but to no avail. Still, I see their point, in that if our clocks are not new then they are just "second hand relics from the past". Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And another image from tomorrow that made me laugh out loud and since it is dog related, here it is for The Shang.


Cute .............


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> All I can think of is a macro shot of a candy cane. Tis the season.


And you would be correct, give the man an A+.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And you would be correct, give the man an A+.


Merci. For the record, I do not like to eat candy canes. Still, that was my first and only guess.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The Sunday Whatzit? preview.





Dr.G. said:


> All I can think of is a macro shot of a candy cane. Tis the season.





SINC said:


> And you would be correct, give the man an A+.



Ahhh... beaten out by the guy on the East Coast again... but I will admit that I would have said the same thing.

And I would hope it would be made with good peppermint. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ahhh... beaten out by the guy on the East Coast again... but I will admit that I would have said the same thing.
> 
> And I would hope it would be made with good peppermint.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I love the peppermint taste ................ just not the stickiness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. The dogs have finally settled down after the boomers from tonight's fireworks have ended. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

FYI -- a neighbor took both of these pictures, not me


----------



## pm-r

> The dogs have finally settled down after the boomers from tonight's fireworks have ended.



What';s the reason or cause for the fireworks you had on Saturday evening???



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, finally got SAP online after a four-hour struggle to find a corrupt file that halted the upload about 50 files in of 326 files. Trouble is I had to test all 326 files one by one using a process of elimination to find it. I began a number one and found it at 317. 

The thing is, had I began at 326 and worked backward, it would more likely have been file 9. Grrrr.

Anyway, today on SAP a jive video, a defiant grandma and new batteries.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What';s the reason or cause for the fireworks you had on Saturday evening???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


 Lighting of the Vessels and Fireworks! - 6:00-9:00 p.m. at the Fisheries Museum 

https://www.explorelunenburg.ca/


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing. A chilly day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...a smile for you

A cute little female fly was sitting on a cow patty in a field
A male fly spotted her and landed on a patty close to hers. He said "Excuse me, is this stool taken?"


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting point, Rp. How is Life treating you these days?


Hi Marc, we are doing well. We have some house and family things to care care of and are hoping to head south....maybe February this year. We shall see...something seems to always surface to divert us.

You are sadly correct with kids and digital watches. My son insists his daughter learn to tell time in analog mode....and, even more crazy, my granddaughter’s school does not teach cursive writing and he insists she learns that as well......


----------



## Rps

Maybe it’s me, but I haven’t heard or seen anything this year on the Halifax Explosion.....anyone else notice this. Marc where you are I’m sure it was covered. 

Marc, did Halifax send a Christmas Tree this year?


----------



## SINC

Here is one to make you scratch your head this morning.


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> What';s the reason or cause for the fireworks you had on Saturday evening???
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





Dr.G. said:


> Lighting of the Vessels and Fireworks! - 6:00-9:00 p.m. at the Fisheries Museum
> 
> https://www.explorelunenburg.ca/



So nothing of historical significance other than being a nice Christmasy time celebrations. Nice, and it sounds like a nice time for all locals and probably a scattering of tourists as well.

https://fisheriesmuseum.novascotia.ca/event/annual-lighting-vessels-0


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> The thing is, had I began at 326 and worked backward, it would more likely have been file 9. Grrrr.



Isn't there some law that dictates that one will always start at the wrong end regardless of the one you choose.

The good news is you found the culprit!!! What a PITA that must be.

Are there really that many pages to each SAP article??? WOW...!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Marc, did Halifax send a Christmas Tree this year? /QUOTE]
> 
> I saw a very nice but short video of them cutting down a huge Christmas tree and getting it ready to load on a truck using a large mobile crane and some slings for it to go south as an annual gift.
> 
> 
> Nice touch and gesture tradition.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Isn't there some law that dictates that one will always start at the wrong end regardless of the one you choose.
> 
> The good news is you found the culprit!!! What a PITA that must be.
> 
> Are there really that many pages to each SAP article??? WOW...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, but remember that each day SAP carries all of the previous files for the month of November (as an archive) as well as eight days in December. By the time December ends it will be about 550 files in total. And every Sunday, it uploads every file in the current posting file back to November 1 to update the archive. On any other day but Sunday, I would only be dealing with a couple dozen files.

An average day is between 20 and 25 files. Right now it carries December files that increase day by day and files back to November first and a few October files as it archives every Sunday.

On January first, I will remove all of the November files to reduce the archive to just December and January. Those files are kept in my archive on my MBP.

Can you imagine how many files I have stored on my computer from June 1, 2008 until today? That 4,207 consecutive days at say, 24 files per day or 100,968 files.


----------



## pm-r

> Yes, but remember that each day SAP carries all of the previous files for the month of November (as an archive) as well as eight days in December.


WOW... that's a lot of files!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we are doing well. We have some house and family things to care care of and are hoping to head south....maybe February this year. We shall see...something seems to always surface to divert us.
> 
> You are sadly correct with kids and digital watches. My son insists his daughter learn to tell time in analog mode....and, even more crazy, my granddaughter’s school does not teach cursive writing and he insists she learns that as well......


Good for him. 

Georgia in Feb. is a great time of year to go .................. not too hot. How long would you be staying in Dalton?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe it’s me, but I haven’t heard or seen anything this year on the Halifax Explosion.....anyone else notice this. Marc where you are I’m sure it was covered.
> 
> Marc, did Halifax send a Christmas Tree this year?


I posted this in the Websites of Interest thread, #2048.

https://globalnews.ca/news/6262645/...ylQGl4pLnDcl-3_CwDDXr3WctkHegvRfb64tbpRKbbv-k

Yes, they sent a huge tree to Boston once again this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is one to make you scratch your head this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> So nothing of historical significance other than being a nice Christmasy time celebrations. Nice, and it sounds like a nice time for all locals and probably a scattering of tourists as well.
> 
> https://fisheriesmuseum.novascotia.ca/event/annual-lighting-vessels-0
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, as well as tourists. There are still a few tour buses coming to Lunenburg each week.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, did Halifax send a Christmas Tree this year? /QUOTE]
> 
> I saw a very nice but short video of them cutting down a huge Christmas tree and getting it ready to load on a truck using a large mobile crane and some slings for it to go south as an annual gift.
> 
> 
> Nice touch and gesture tradition.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======
> 
> 
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::love2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, this reminds me of your classic car.


----------



## Dr.G.

So sad.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, this reminds me of your classic car.



Shudder...!!! I don't think Don would dare even think of putting his car It into a garage with pink colored walls!!!! Would he...???

https://www.canva.com/colors/color-meanings/mauve/



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Shudder...!!! I don't think Don would dare even think of putting his car It into a garage with pink colored walls!!!! Would he...???
> 
> https://www.canva.com/colors/color-meanings/mauve/
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


If you look closely, that is pink fibreglass insulation Patrick, just not yet drywalled, so sure my car could sit there. Where it sits now is drywalled over that stuff, but before that, it too looked pink about 30 years back.

Back then it held my torn down 1961 TR3-A and as well in the driveway beside it where the motor home now sits, was my 63 VW bug, my 80 Buick Riviera and my 55 Mercury. My 49 Meteor and 70 Monte Carlo lived in the front double garage back then.

My wife's 50th birthday present, a bought new '91 bright yellow with black interior V-6 Pontiac Sunfire GT coupe had the spot in front of the rear garage door. Our youngest son's 5 litre 90 Mustang and my daughter's 98 Turbo Firefly and my company car, a '98 Pontiac Bonneville supercharged SSEi were parked in the front driveway. Not a single vehicle ever sat on the street as our eldest son's '86 Firebird was with him in Vancouver when he was living there and recording with his band.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Shudder...!!! I don't think Don would dare even think of putting his car It into a garage with pink colored walls!!!! Would he...???
> 
> https://www.canva.com/colors/color-meanings/mauve/
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Did you ever see the costume that his friend wore???????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Did you ever see the costume that his friend wore???????


You mean this one, Marc?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> You mean this one, Marc?




What a combo pair!!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a great jam at an airport in our video, fault issues and ladder balancing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You mean this one, Marc?


Yes, that is it. My eyes ............ my eyes!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Today’s science fact....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Today’s science fact....
> 
> View attachment 91444


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> You mean this one, Marc?



Is that a brother or just a good look-alike friend...???


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Is that a brother or just a good look-alike friend...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


That is Russel who used to be my head production guy at that time, likely about 2002. He too is retired now and we remain good friends to this day and go for a pint on Fridays.


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> Is that a brother or just a good look-alike friend...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





SINC said:


> That is Russel who used to be my head production guy at that time, likely about 2002. He too is retired now and we remain good friends to this day and go for a pint on Fridays.


Great and amazing look-alikes. Also nice to have some of the same likes and interests and especially so that having a pint togeter every week is one of them.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

If I go silent for the next day or so, you will know why. Don, your son Greg's area is also in the wind zone. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...gwKK7UjJ6rO6dfhzKQ2_ms221HUHf3VKIpKZlKQoq5dKI


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is Russel who used to be my head production guy at that time, likely about 2002. He too is retired now and we remain good friends to this day and go for a pint on Fridays.


Don, matching cars for you and Russel.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, matching cars for you and Russel.


Just a tad on the feminine side for our liking, unfortunately.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just a tad on the feminine side for our liking, unfortunately.


 Better???


----------



## pm-r

It seems that some of those Easterners have some hidden tallents...


Only In Canada
Firefighters from a town in Newfoundland shared a Christmas lights display 
https://www.facebook.com/onlyincanada1867/videos/1304767476396731/



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

That one is in my queque, but it is this years offering. Gander FD have many more over the years I have run.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems that some of those Easterners have some hidden tallents...
> 
> 
> Only In Canada
> Firefighters from a town in Newfoundland shared a Christmas lights display
> https://www.facebook.com/onlyincanada1867/videos/1304767476396731/
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. The lights are starting to flicker with the strong winds. See you all ......... I hope .......... tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Going to pull the pin early. The lights are starting to flicker with the strong winds. See you all ......... I hope .......... tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.



Here's hoping some of the earlier storms took down most if not all of the weak branches and weak trees and will not be a high hazard to any power outage for you.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Christmas poem on our video, global whining, and Christmas in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a wild night. Winds gusting over 120km/h and torrential rains .................. lost power twice overnight. Things are calm now, with winds at about 40km/h and a light drizzle. Anyone care for some coffee? I need some to calm my nerves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP material?


You betcha Marc, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You betcha Marc, thanks!


Thought so.


----------



## Rps

Today’s words to live by.....

Give a man a plane ticket, and he'll fly for a day
Throw a man off a flight and he'll fly for the rest of his life.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP material?


I hope you don't mind me grabbing it as well Mark.


A good one.
:lmao: :lmao: :clap: 



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Today’s words to live by.....
> 
> Give a man a plane ticket, and he'll fly for a day
> Throw a man off a flight and he'll fly for the rest of his life.



Sad but often true it seems.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Today’s words to live by.....
> 
> Give a man a plane ticket, and he'll fly for a day
> Throw a man off a flight and he'll fly for the rest of his life.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope you don't mind me grabbing it as well Mark.
> 
> 
> A good one.
> :lmao: :lmao: :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No problem, Patrick. I did not create the image. Paix, mon ami. 

Marc ( with a "c" )


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No problem, Patrick. I did not create the image. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> _*Marc ( with a "c" )*_



So, how does one permanetly correct a stupid auto-spellchanger???

Sorry about that Marc. I thought I had got my spellchecker/Auto world changer under control.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Is there not a 'learn word' option for that purpose?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Is there not a 'learn word' option for that purpose?



Yup, but often if I type Marc (With a C), within a very short time It will automatically change with some stupid auto-correct to Mark (With a K).
It does this with a few other words as well. Most annoying, And no idea why.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a Christmas poem on our video, global whining, and Christmas in Calgary.


That was a nice but unfortunately story about the old time Nostalgic Restaurant in Black Diamond, which is just a bit more further west than my son's family home just west of Okotoks.

BTW: I'm not much of a games player, but for other SAP readers who happened to use Google Chrome and who want to save some frustration and aggravation, a bit of a heads up warding might be in order as I've finally found out today why various attempts to try playing some of the _*Fun And Games For Christmas - Santa Tracker games *__*led to Total Freeze Up Of my iMac. *_ and I had to use the FORCE SHUTDOWN and fresh REBOOT. 

I finally found out why as the screenshot shows and I use Google Chrome as my browser:

It might help some other Google Chrome users From getting frustrated with the crashing Mac.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> So, how does one permanetly correct a stupid auto-spellchanger???
> 
> Sorry about that Marc. I thought I had got my spellchecker/Auto world changer under control.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No problem. I have been called worse.


----------



## SINC

Well Patrick since I compose SAP on my Mac, I only test links in Safari, and I test every link every day to be sure I am not spreading Malware 

I have always used Safari as it is, after all, the only Apple made browser for the Mac so I have used it ever since conception. 

I do not like Chrome or Firefox for all the data their parent companies collect on me and my machine. Ditto for Facebook, but when one has dozens of family members using it, I become a 'sheep' and follow to stay abreast of family events and news.

Now that I am aware of your issue that is possible for others, I shall be taking it down in tomorrow's edition. No harm intended and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pm-r

> I have always used Safari as it is, after all, the only Apple made browser for the Mac so I have used it ever since conception.
> 
> I do not like Chrome or Firefox for all the data their parent companies collect on me and my machine.



Fair enough Don, I was just pointing out the problem that some SAP Readers will possibly encounter who happen to use Google Chrome, and I dare say there are probably quite a few of them. Some heads-up warning would be a nice courtesy to them and save them freezing up their Mac (or Windows PC machine), but it is your blog, not mine. ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Kind of difficult to give a heads up warning. Pulling the item solves the issue easily. 

It is already gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...90794?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-nova-scotia

We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds are picking up and our lights are flickering, so I shall be shutting down my computer. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hope you survived the winds, Marc.

Today on SAP the direct approach, a Calgary Christmas tour and I'm older than dirt.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...90794?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-nova-scotia
> 
> We shall see.


Indeed! I don’t think you will see a team under that finance proposal..... it doesn’t make sense.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, hope you survived the winds, Marc.
> 
> Today on SAP the direct approach, a Calgary Christmas tour and I'm older than dirt.


Thanks, Don. Yes, we survived the winds. Had trouble logging on to ehMacLand this morning. So, coffee is brewing for one and all. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Indeed! I don’t think you will see a team under that finance proposal..... it doesn’t make sense.


I agree. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Don. Yes, we survived the winds. Had trouble logging on to ehMacLand this morning. So, coffee is brewing for one and all. Enjoy.


I never log in to ehMac, I simply clicked the remember me button when I logged in long ago. The only time I ever have to log in is if I clear cookies. Other than that, ehMac opens with me logged in just by clicking the bookmark.

Just going to hop in the shower and head out for a haircut. It's -21° wind chill out there right so, so will dress warmly. I have to pick up some envelops and a package of printing paper while I am out there. Then this aft I have to deliver a flash drive to the Local so they can get a couple of posters printed at Staples.

Later . . .


----------



## Rps

This might be SAP worthy......getting in the Christmas spirit so to speak...

https://www.charlotteagenda.com/189...ompts-a-visit-from-state-alcohol-enforcement/

BTW, in Ontario we used to call the Beer Store the "In and Out"...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## pm-r

> This might be SAP worthy......getting in the Christmas spirit so to speak...


I got a bit sidetracked, and if you like burgers you might want to check out their burger page:
_*Best burgers in Charlotte? 2019 definitive ranking of Charlotte’s top 20 burger spots*_
https://www.charlotteagenda.com/91216/best-burgers-in-charlotte-ranked/

Luckily, my appetite has been out of sorts lately so it's just bland foods for me lately. Skipping the rich foods.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I never log in to ehMac, I simply clicked the remember me button when I logged in long ago. The only time I ever have to log in is if I clear cookies. Other than that, ehMac opens with me logged in just by clicking the bookmark.
> 
> Just going to hop in the shower and head out for a haircut. It's -21° wind chill out there right so, so will dress warmly. I have to pick up some envelops and a package of printing paper while I am out there. Then this aft I have to deliver a flash drive to the Local so they can get a couple of posters printed at Staples.
> 
> Later . . .


That is what usually happens to me as well, but every so often when my computer shuts down suddenly due to a power failure and I am logged on to ehMacLand, I have to tell it who I am and to remember me once again. Such is Life.

Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> That is what usually happens to me as well, but every so often when my computer shuts down suddenly due to a power failure and I am logged on to ehMacLand, I have to tell it who I am and to remember me once again. Such is Life.
> 
> Stay warm and safe, mon ami.



That's really not the best way to be running a Mac or any computer that relies on AC power.

Maybe you should consider investing in a _*small uninterrupted power supply*_, they aren't that expensive, besides which they can filter out a lot of the brown outs and power bumps. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Patrick, Windsor won’t be out done.....and this list is missing 5 other dynamite locations....yummmmmmm!

https://www.windsoreats.com/2018/03/2018s-must-try-burgers-in-windsor-ontario/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's really not the best way to be running a Mac or any computer that relies on AC power.
> 
> Maybe you should consider investing in a _*small uninterrupted power supply*_, they aren't that expensive, besides which they can filter out a lot of the brown outs and power bumps.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


A good idea, Patrick. We keep having unexpected blackout and power bumps here in Lunenburg. When the lights start to flicker I turn off my computer and TV ..... just in case.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A good idea, Patrick. We keep having unexpected blackout and power bumps here in Lunenburg. When the lights start to flicker I turn off my computer and TV ..... just in case.



I trust you use the Finder _*ShutDown*_ command from the dropdown menu and don't just pull the power plug to shut it down in those situations.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I trust you use the Finder _*ShutDown*_ command from the dropdown menu and don't just pull the power plug to shut it down in those situations.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Thanks for this info, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP Santa undressed, two planes collide on the ground and zebra stripes on cows?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. That Santa pic was something else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, today on SAP Santa undressed, two planes collide on the ground and zebra stripes on cows?



I got a real kick out of the little cowboy and his hat no doubt looking at his distorted reflection in the 1958 Ford Skyliner's chrome in today's SAP. But it looks like his hat is down to his shoulders...

PS: I also borrower the The Way Things Used To Be Christmas Tree and used it to post to my FB page with a comment:



> The Way Things Used To Be in some homes...
> I sure hope they've all been recycled or garbaged long ago.
> The neighbours close to where my parents lived had a lit one like this tree in their corner window, but it rotated at about 45RPM. Even the glass ball decorations flew out at an angle like a circus carnival ride...


Thanks for the reminders...

- Patrick
======

PS: And credit to the photographer:
Photos taken in St. Albert by Don Sinclair.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a Christmas tree to confuse your neighbours, a maze fail and a puppy with two tails, one at each end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Coffee is again brewing for anyone in need. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Coffee is appreciated, Marc. Funny how that little pup had a tail on his nose.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Coffee is appreciated, Marc. Funny how that little pup had a tail on his nose.


Coming up. Yes, that pup was cute and adopted by the folks who posted the pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Torrential rains, up to 3 inches and 75km/h winds are in the forecast for tomorrow, along with 13C temps and an unheard of (for this part of the country) of a thunderstorm. So, if I go silent tomorrow, it is because we have once again lost power. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.archaeology-world.com/m...ksEvPSjwvxw0uuvrlKtbEBmQbH0dQ482dyAT4uUH5gI1c

Don, some SAP material? Very interesting.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Torrential rains, up to 3 inches and 75km/h winds are in the forecast for tomorrow, along with 13C temps and an unheard of (for this part of the country) of a thunderstorm. So, if I go silent tomorrow, it is because we have once again lost power. We shall see.



That sure sounds like it's going to be WET and WINDY!!!

Keep safe and dry.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.archaeology-world.com/m...ksEvPSjwvxw0uuvrlKtbEBmQbH0dQ482dyAT4uUH5gI1c
> 
> Don, some SAP material? Very interesting.


That is a great find, Marc, many thanks.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Santa over Canada, Area 51's airline and Scottish Whales.


----------



## SINC

And before I forget again, here is your Whatzit? preview for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sure sounds like it's going to be WET and WINDY!!!
> 
> Keep safe and dry.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Merci, mon ami. It is already 6C at 6AM and all of our snow is gone. Very calm right now, but the wind and rains shall come by noon. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is a great find, Marc, many thanks.


Thought so. Amazing find after 14,000 years!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And before I forget again, here is your Whatzit? preview for tomorrow.


I can't decide which sounds like a wilder guess -- fancy chocolate or braided hair!!! Both are incorrect, but that is what I thought of at first sight. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

Bleary-eyed on a Saturday morning... taking kiddo to a pancake breakfast with Santa at the local fire hall. Yay parenting! Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Bleary-eyed on a Saturday morning... taking kiddo to a pancake breakfast with Santa at the local fire hall. Yay parenting! Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Keep a sfiff upper lip Mark, today will seem minor compared to what you will face when kiddo is in his teens.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Bleary-eyed on a Saturday morning... taking kiddo to a pancake breakfast with Santa at the local fire hall. Yay parenting! Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


:love2::clap::love2: Good luck, mi amigo. Are you still in NS?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Keep a sfiff upper lip Mark, today will seem minor compared to what you will face when kiddo is in his teens.


----------



## Rps

Would that be a pine cone Don?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Would that be a pine cone Don?


That's a really good speculation, Rp. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> That's a really good speculation, Rp. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


Thanks Marc, but my track record isn’t very good I’m afraid.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Would that be a pine cone Don?


Yep, it sure would Rp, ya nailed it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanks Marc, but my track record isn’t very good I’m afraid.





SINC said:


> Yep, it sure would Rp, ya nailed it!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Would that be a pine cone Don?





SINC said:


> Yep, it sure would Rp, ya nailed it!



Well done RP, and if you snooze you lose!!!

I'm trying to get some extra sleep to help get rid of the stupid virus flu bug that won't leave my body.

Not even the chicken soup has helped much and is about all my appetite can stand, what there is of any sort of appetite.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Patrick in my younger days I used to take a shot of brandy, wrap myself up in a blanket sweat it out.....used to work for me
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yep, it sure would Rp, ya nailed it!


Not very often I get these....maybe I should buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick in my younger days I used to take a shot of brandy, wrap myself up in a blanket sweat it out.....used to work for me
> Hope you feel better soon.



Our local Pharmasave Chinese druggist suggested their Chineses remedy: a hot drink of ginger, lemon and honey and I think I'll add your brandy suggestion, sure can't not help eh...??? It may even give the old heart an extra kick andx any bugs.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Patrick, that sounds like a good cure.....two fingers of course.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick, that sounds like a good cure....._*two fingers of course*_.



That's a vertical measure is it not...??? Just checking... ;-) 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's a vertical measure is it not...??? Just checking... ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Lights are once again starting to flicker. See you all tomorrow, I hope. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP hang in there guys, 70 Big Mouth Billy Bass fish in one bar and Christmas Trees Are Going For As Much As $6,500 In N.Y.C. — And Selling Out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Survived the storm yesterday. We did lose power for a few minutes at about 3AM, and iwith strong wind gusts and pouring rain until about the same time. Then things seemed to have calmed down a bit. I it now 9C and cloudy with a bit of wind. 

Don, I recall that the first Christmas tree I bought in St. John's, NL was going for $1 a foot. I thought he misquoted me since an 8 foot tree in NYC, even back in 1979, would have sold for ten times that amount. How times have changed.


----------



## Rps

Marc are you saying you are pine-ing for the old days?


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Marc are you saying you are pine-ing for the old days?


Nope he just cedar truth.


----------



## Rps

Was that amount of money for a plain true or was it spruced up? Just goes to show Peepal have too much money.....


----------



## Rps

Don SAP maybe

"Sex Problems"

A guy went to a psychiatrist because he was having severe problems with
his sex life. The psychiatrist asked him a lot of questions, but he
couldn't get a clear picture of the problems. Finally he asked, "Do you
ever watch your girlfriend's face while you're having sex?"

"Well, yes, I did once."

"And how did she look?"

"Oh boy, she looked very angry!"

At this point the psychiatrist felt that he was really getting
somewhere. "Well that's very interesting, we must look into this
further. Now tell me, you say that you have only seen your girlfriend's
face once during sex. That seems somewhat unusual. How did it occur that
you saw her face that time?"

"She was watching us through the window."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc are you saying you are pine-ing for the old days?





eMacMan said:


> Nope he just cedar truth.





Rps said:


> Was that amount of money for a plain true or was it spruced up? Just goes to show Peepal have too much money.....


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap:

Just a plain old tree. We would go to the tree lot at about noon and get the trees that were freshly cut and coming off of the trucks. They would last until Old Christmas Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bridget and Gidget ............ doxies we bred way back when in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Lights are flickering once again.  See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the best of the best Christmas commercials in our video, strange Christmas habits and clean but funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have to admit that I do like many of the Christmas ads that are not overtly trying to get you to spend money of something you really don't need.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I really liked the Christmas ads.....but was surprised my favourite was not there, so I posted it here just in case you haven't seen it.

https://vimeo.com/155987024


----------



## SINC

One of my favourite musical guys is Juzzie Smith an Auzzie one-man band. His talent is remarkable and coordination a thing of beauty. This video is a wee bit long, but I think those who enjoy or just appreciate music will agree this is a very entertaining talent.

Trust me on this, enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CbtqrVrMtk


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I really liked the Christmas ads.....but was surprised my favourite was not there, so I posted it here just in case you haven't seen it.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/155987024


Sweet. :love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. I really liked the Christmas ads.....but was surprised my favourite was not there, so I posted it here just in case you haven't seen it.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/155987024


Thanks Rp, this helped me fill out the SAP Christmas vid file.


----------



## Rps

Don that guy is awesome............I think I’ll just put my Uke away for a while........


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don that guy is awesome............I think I’ll just put my Uke away for a while........


No need to do that RP, all one can do is admire the skill set. Few others will ever equal it, but if you learn and borrow one tiny move, it will be to your benefit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin ................. once again, lights are flickering in the 60km/h wind gusts. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to pull the pin ................. once again, lights are flickering in the 60km/h wind gusts. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


We never experience such a thing. Our power is either on or off. All lines are underground and wind or rain is never a factor. I cannot recall a power failure of more than 30 minutes in 30 plus years. Often only 10 minutes per episode in a half dozen instances in decades.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We never experience such a thing. Our power is either on or off. All lines are underground and wind or rain is never a factor. I cannot recall a power failure of more than 30 minutes in 30 plus years. Often only 10 minutes per episode in a half dozen instances in decades.



Not forgetting of course that your electrical grid infrastructure is much more modern than that of Lunenburg, even though their's will have been upgraded over the years I'm sure.

Heck, they probably even entertained Mr. Westinghouse himself getting everything set up and established. :heybaby:


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

No argument there Patrick, but keep in mind our house was built with underground lines ia a subdivision opened for development in 1971 and our home was finished for occupancy in 1973. That is nearly a half century ago. Nova Scotia has had plenty of time to upgrade, but has not. Just saying.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look inside a Calgary church, she can keep the bow and a Christmas alpaca. Also Bing and Michael croon White Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We never experience such a thing. Our power is either on or off. All lines are underground and wind or rain is never a factor. I cannot recall a power failure of more than 30 minutes in 30 plus years. Often only 10 minutes per episode in a half dozen instances in decades.





pm-r said:


> Not forgetting of course that your electrical grid infrastructure is much more modern than that of Lunenburg, even though their's will have been upgraded over the years I'm sure.
> 
> Heck, they probably even entertained Mr. Westinghouse himself getting everything set up and established. :heybaby:
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, that is our problem .... all the lines are above ground.


----------



## Rps

The trouble with work uniforms.....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, that is our problem .... all the lines are above ground.




It can be very expensive to move the electrical utilities underground and not all can afford the costs, and then there's a possibility of an outage during a flood.

That happened to a local subdivision when a water main broke a year or so ago, they were without power for almost a week.

It's so much easier and cheaper to replace the transformer on a power pole.

EDIT:
I should mention that most places use above ground pad mounted Transformer distribution boxes these days.

The fully underground vaults are super expensive to build and maintain and are now usually only used for specialized situations.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

All valid points, Patrick.

The strangest reason we were given by Nova Scotia Power for a 4 hour blackout here in Lunenburg was that a mylar balloon from a child's party got loose and hit a transformer.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> All valid points, Patrick.
> 
> The strangest reason we were given by Nova Scotia Power for a 4 hour blackout here in Lunenburg was that a mylar balloon from a child's party got loose and hit a transformer.



I'm rather surprised that a mylar balloon would actually take out a high-voltage or even a house voltage circuit, but it is almost equivalent to a very thin aluminum wire.

I would have thought it would have just burned through or vaporized the mylar in a brief poof before the fuse could react and blow.

The worst causes around this area were the Canada geese and Eagles flying into the high tension wires from the surrounding fields and trees, but Hydro put large markers on the wires which has pretty well completely eliminated that problem.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> It can be very expensive to move the electrical utilities underground and not all can afford the costs, and then there's a possibility of an outage during a flood.
> 
> That happened to a local subdivision when a water main broke a year or so ago, they were without power for almost a week.
> 
> It's so much easier and cheaper to replace the transformer on a power pole.
> 
> EDIT:
> I should mention that most places use above ground pad mounted Transformer distribution boxes these days.
> 
> The fully underground vaults are super expensive to build and maintain and are now usually only used for specialized situations.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Couple of observations from here. Yes, the transformer distribution boxes are above ground, located on the boulevards in most of the city, however, the city has an extensive flood plain defined by an elevation map for areas nearer to the river that runs through the centre of the city. 

In all those areas, power lines and transformers are on poles and have been for many decades to avoid any flooding issues. Our home is easily 50 feet above the flood plain and has zero risk from a flood.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a new version of Christmas Hallelujah by Caleb + Kelsey, speaking French and an unusual cow with one horn.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm rather surprised that a mylar balloon would actually take out a high-voltage or even a house voltage circuit, but it is almost equivalent to a very thin aluminum wire.
> 
> I would have thought it would have just burned through or vaporized the mylar in a brief poof before the fuse could react and blow.
> 
> The worst causes around this area were the Canada geese and Eagles flying into the high tension wires from the surrounding fields and trees, but Hydro put large markers on the wires which has pretty well completely eliminated that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


We too were "surprised" and pissed off, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a new version of Christmas Hallelujah by Caleb + Kelsey, speaking French and an unusual cow with one horn.


Morning, Don. Strange, but I never heard the expression "pardon my French" before I came to Canada.


----------



## Rps

Morning smile...

An Edmonton couple decided to go to Florida to thaw out during a particularly icy winter. They planned to stay at the same hotel where they spent their honeymoon 20 years earlier.
Because of their hectic schedules, it was difficult for the couple to coordinate their travel plans. So the husband left Edmonton and flew to Florida on Thursday, while his wife planned to fly down the following day.
The husband checked into the hotel. There was a computer in his room, so he decided to send an email to his wife. However, he accidentally left out one letter of her email address, and sent the email without realizing his error.
Meanwhile, somewhere in Houston, a widow had just returned home from her husband’s funeral. He was a Baptist minister who was called home to glory following a heart attack.
The widow decided to check her email, expecting condolence messages from family and friends.
But after reading her very first email, she screamed and fainted.
The widow’s son rushed into the room, found his mother on the floor, and saw the computer screen which read:


To: My Loving Wife
Subject: I’ve Arrived
Date: December 16th, 2019

I know you’re surprised to hear from me. They have computers here now and you are allowed to send emails to your loved ones. I’ve just arrived and have been checked in.

I’ve seen that everything has been prepared for your arrival tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing you then! Hope your journey is as uneventful as mine was.

P. S. Sure is freaking hot down here!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning smile...
> 
> An Edmonton couple decided to go to Florida to thaw out during a particularly icy winter. They planned to stay at the same hotel where they spent their honeymoon 20 years earlier.
> Because of their hectic schedules, it was difficult for the couple to coordinate their travel plans. So the husband left Edmonton and flew to Florida on Thursday, while his wife planned to fly down the following day.
> The husband checked into the hotel. There was a computer in his room, so he decided to send an email to his wife. However, he accidentally left out one letter of her email address, and sent the email without realizing his error.
> Meanwhile, somewhere in Houston, a widow had just returned home from her husband’s funeral. He was a Baptist minister who was called home to glory following a heart attack.
> The widow decided to check her email, expecting condolence messages from family and friends.
> But after reading her very first email, she screamed and fainted.
> The widow’s son rushed into the room, found his mother on the floor, and saw the computer screen which read:
> 
> 
> To: My Loving Wife
> Subject: I’ve Arrived
> Date: December 16th, 2019
> 
> I know you’re surprised to hear from me. They have computers here now and you are allowed to send emails to your loved ones. I’ve just arrived and have been checked in.
> 
> I’ve seen that everything has been prepared for your arrival tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing you then! Hope your journey is as uneventful as mine was.
> 
> P. S. Sure is freaking hot down here!!!


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material? Quite the anniversary.

https://globalnews.ca/news/6306344/...CBTjej0m8cGzqj7OBoRipncOZLcda7BoniU2gPJI6cIHE


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP filler material? Quite the anniversary.
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/6306344/...CBTjej0m8cGzqj7OBoRipncOZLcda7BoniU2gPJI6cIHE


Marc, I ran this very story November 16/19, albeit using the Dail Mail newspaper version it first appeared in, but yes it was a SAP tale for sure.

Oldest Living Couple In The World As They Prepare To Celebrate Their 80th Wedding Anniversary | St. Albert's Place


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the classic Frosty the Snowman for 1969, a seal escapes with its life on the back of a boat and what to do if you need to use the bathroom and all of them are full.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the classic Frosty the Snowman for 1969, a seal escapes with its life on the back of a boat and what to do if you need to use the bathroom and all of them are full.


Turn off the wifi in the house????????????? :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A chilly day here in Lunenburg so hot coffee will be the name of the game today.


----------



## Rps

Well we are in a cold snap here with the wind chill at -13c but we are headed for a warm up this week. Last two days have been hell as our furnace quit on us. Had the repair guy in, and of course it fired up no problem, so hoping it continues to work. The picture below certainly shows our priorities.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well we are in a cold snap here with the wind chill at -13c but we are headed for a warm up this week. Last two days have been hell as our furnace quit on us. Had the repair guy in, and of course it fired up no problem, so hoping it continues to work. The picture below certainly shows our priorities.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 91506


Sorry to hear about the furnace, Rp.  Such a sweet pic of your dog. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Speaking of dogs, Ann is out Christmas shopping and Emmy is at the dog ranch today, so my constant companion Ely is at my feet as usual.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm...???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of dogs, Ann is out Christmas shopping and Emmy is at the dog ranch today, so my constant companion Ely is at my feet as usual.


Sweet. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some seasonal SAP material?

https://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/ma...ZTQSHBjUB_8RrwjdQ_U51FS1U8_7FOiVj3kIFhX6rP0Ec


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some seasonal SAP material?
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/ma...ZTQSHBjUB_8RrwjdQ_U51FS1U8_7FOiVj3kIFhX6rP0Ec


Perfect! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Perfect! :clap:


Thought so.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Christmas lights of London in our video, the eagle has landed and Good Old Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Coffee anyone? Egg nog (rum is optional)?


----------



## Rps

Don I had read about the small gingerbread house.....a microcosm of Canadian scientific research.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova..._cLOKUiSRPR_137HSrfplsRu2rUOjAvjIn3Vo_MaB3AoI

At least it was not a balloon ...............


----------



## SINC

rps said:


> don i had read about the small gingerbread house.....a microcosm of canadian scientific research.


:d


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to go to the airport in an hour or so to get my son who is flying in for Christmas. Coffee is on the house today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to go to the airport in an hour or so to get my son who is flying in for Christmas. Coffee is on the house today. Enjoy.


Nice that you can be together Marc. Greg is not able to come home this year. His 15-year-old English bulldog Bubba is near the end and he is staying home to be with him one last Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video features Porky Pig singing his version of Blue Christmas. I have watched this every Christmas for many years and can't contain my laughter every year. Enjoy!

Oh, and a tip on hiking in bear country. 

An then there is a bit about ukuleles in WEBBITS just for Rp.


----------



## SINC

And before I forget, here is your sneak peek of tomorrow's Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice that you can be together Marc. Greg is not able to come home this year. His 15-year-old English bulldog Bubba is near the end and he is staying home to be with him one last Christmas.


Yes, it will be good to see Stephen over Christmas. 

Sorry to hear about Greg and Bubba. :-(


----------



## Rps

Don ukuleles are taking over the world! I have two grandchildren who are learning and if you checkout UKE Groups you will see a worldwide network. They are easy to carry and play. The tuning allows for 1, 2, 3 finger chords....and there are literally hundreds of song using only 3 chords. In fact here are some circles in your area......note St. Alberta has one....might be a good SAP story in there somewhere.


Examples:https://youtu.be/g9G_RSvmS9k


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And before I forget, here is your sneak peek of tomorrow's Whatzit?



That sure looks lie a pair of Stainless Steel Meat Ballers for making/foarming any meatballs, or Fish or Melon Balls, as well as Patty Makers or as a Cookie Dough Scoop.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That sure looks lie a pair of *Stainless Steel Meat Ballers* for making/foarming any meatballs, or Fish or Melon Balls, as well as Patty Makers or as a Cookie Dough Scoop.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yepper, spot on Patrick! :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a confused kid over the sex of a turkey, a tiny Santa dog and "Meat a unique baconivity scene."


----------



## SINC

Yesterday was the annual charity "Picture With Santa" promotion for pets. Crystal took Emersyn (We call her Emmy) down for her turn. Crystal said she snuggled right up with Santa and sat nicely for her pictures. Here are the four shots taken.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yesterday was the annual charity "Picture With Santa" promotion for pets. Crystal took Emersyn (We call her Emmy) down for her turn. Crystal said she snuggled right up with Santa and sat nicely for her pictures. Here are the four shots taken.



   


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet. What did Emmy ask Santa for Christmas?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sweet. What did Emmy ask Santa for Christmas?


What else? Treats!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What else? Treats!


:lmao::clap::clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## SINC

For any of you who use Facebook, here is a link to our son's War and Sin page. The name comes the Robert Warren and Greg Sinclair, first three letters of the duo's surnames.

They sat down Friday night and did an impromptu version of Silent Night to celebrate the season. Watch the video here:

https://www.facebook.com/WarandSin/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> For any of you who use Facebook, here is a link to our son's War and Sin page. The name comes the Robert Warren and Greg Sinclair, first three letters of the duo's surnames.
> 
> They sat down Friday night and did an impromptu version of Silent Night to celebrate the season. Watch the video here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WarandSin/


:clap::clap::clap:

I like the band's name of War and Sin and "Crushing Into" is a unique title.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of a confused kid over the sex of a turkey, a tiny Santa dog and "Meat a unique baconivity scene."




It's obvious that whoever came up with this certainly has never been in a serious wind and rain storm, hurricane or cyclone combination...


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

It may be a single drop clocked in a windless chamber. Who knows, but that seems more likely. I sure as hell don't have time to fact check everything people send me. Any fool would know if you add wind, it changes everything.


----------



## pm-r

> Who knows, but that seems more likely. I sure as hell don't have time to fact check everything people send me.



Gheese, I sure didn't say or imply it was your fault that you had to check everything anyone sent you, heck no.

Relax and have a nice stiff cheer up drink.... ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a whole bunch of dachshunds, that horse with no name and the Mystery of six-minute 'TV broadcast from aliens' remains unsolved on 42nd anniversary.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a whole bunch of dachshunds, that horse with no name and the Mystery of six-minute 'TV broadcast from aliens' remains unsolved on 42nd anniversary.


Don, I have trouble getting two doxies to stay still .............. but SEVENTEEN dachshunds!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I have trouble getting two doxies to stay still .............. but SEVENTEEN dachshunds!!!!!!!!!!!!!


When I came across that story, I knew I had to publish it just for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When I came across that story, I knew I had to publish it just for you.


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Rps

Somethings just don’t need explaining........................maybe.


----------



## SINC

Something every household should have for laughs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHuTmH73J14


----------



## pm-r

I came across this article which I thought was rather interesting and couldn't help thinking of Marc:
https://qz.com/quartzy/1412366/apples-new-bagel-emoji-tells-a-sad-story-of-automation-gone-wrong/

Even though it seems that Apple has bastardized the image, I don't think I have ever had a real bagel in my whole life.

PS: I started off googling why so many seem to eat and prefer turkey for Thanksgiving and Christmas rather than goose which apparently were also favored and raised by the Jewish communities even after emigrating to the US/Canada.

Maybe Apple could even improve the looks of their bagel emoji in one of their updates and give some proper credit to the bagel.

EDIT:
It seems that Apple did update its bagel emoji at least in some OS versions, I'm not sure about all:
https://qz.com/quartzy/1425731/apples-revamped-bagel-emoji-is-no-longer-a-monstrosity/


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of five siblings, The 5 Browns – Sleigh Ride, a piano recital you will surely enjoy, a lovely shot from Big Valley, Alberta and a dog and eating gesture we all use.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I came across this article which I thought was rather interesting and couldn't help thinking of Marc:
> https://qz.com/quartzy/1412366/apples-new-bagel-emoji-tells-a-sad-story-of-automation-gone-wrong/
> 
> Even though it seems that Apple has bastardized the image, I don't think I have ever had a real bagel in my whole life.
> 
> PS: I started off googling why so many seem to eat and prefer turkey for Thanksgiving and Christmas rather than goose which apparently were also favored and raised by the Jewish communities even after emigrating to the US/Canada.
> 
> Maybe Apple could even improve the looks of their bagel emoji in one of their updates and give some proper credit to the bagel.
> 
> EDIT:
> It seems that Apple did update its bagel emoji at least in some OS versions, I'm not sure about all:
> https://qz.com/quartzy/1425731/apples-revamped-bagel-emoji-is-no-longer-a-monstrosity/
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


An interesting article, Patrick. I have experienced pre and post 1960 bagels in NYC. My wife makes Montreal style bagels, which my mother, who was born in Montreal, always liked over the NYC bagel. I like both equally. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of five siblings, The 5 Browns – Sleigh Ride, a piano recital you will surely enjoy, a lovely shot from Big Valley, Alberta and a dog and eating gesture we all use.


I have to show my empty hands to our dogs to demonstrate that it is "all gone" and there is nothing for them. We don't feed them from the table, but they live in hope and expectation nonetheless. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Christmas eve doxies ............. as pups and adults.


----------



## Rps

My Christmas Wish for all: May you have health, happiness and someone who loves you.....for if you have those you have everything!


----------



## SINC

A fitting greeting Rp, all the best of the season to all in The Shang!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My Christmas Wish for all: May you have health, happiness and someone who loves you.....for if you have those you have everything!


So true. Same to you and your family, Rp. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A fitting greeting Rp, all the best of the season to all in The Shang!


Again, so true Don. Merry Christmas to you and Ann. Paix, mon ami.

I would have to say getting to know folks like you, Rp, Patrick, CubaMark, et al, have been my Christmas gifts that last the year long each and every year. Paix, mes amis.

Sadly, there were many I considered friends who no longer post here in The Shang thread or in ehMacLand. Such is Life.  They are missed. Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> My Christmas Wish for all: May you have health, happiness and someone who loves you.....for if you have those you have everything!



+1

Christmas and Seasons Greetings to All.

And may your New Year be Great.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1
> 
> Christmas and Seasons Greetings to All.
> 
> And may your New Year be Great.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Santa comes in about 90 minutes. Merry Christmas to one and all here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, up early to try and catch Santa.

Today on SAP a Christmas gift for car enthusiasts who make up a huge part of our readers. If you don't have time to browse the dozens of photos today, not to worry, it will be there again tomorrow as I take a wee break from the grind and will only have to change the date tomorrow. Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don. Did you catch Santa? He was here hours before you started your quest. 

Merry Christmas to one and all here in The Shang. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, no I missed him again in spite of trying for years now. 

Hope all enjoy their Christmas Day!


----------



## SINC

Am I ready for Christmas or what?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, no I missed him again in spite of trying for years now.
> 
> Hope all enjoy their Christmas Day!


Such is Life. Christmas would not be the same if you caught Santa .............. just like Hanukkah would not be the same if Hanukkah Harry was spotted.


----------



## eMacMan

Don for whatever reason I thought your Buick was a Skylark. I guess the plus side of senility is that you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Boxing Day coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, hope you all had a great Christmas. Spent an hour or so composing tomorrow's issue of SAP, so it is ready to go, but for today, we leave the special car issue up for the second day as promised. I got a second security camera from Santa and will have time today to set it up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don. Security camera salespersons usually get scared away from our front door by the barking of our five dogs.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning Don. Security camera salespersons usually get scared away from our front door by the barking of our five dogs.


Yep, ours too. I have them mostly to monitor the back yard so I can see what the dogs are up to when they go outside, the other to see the 49 Meteor inside the garage.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, ours too. I have them mostly to monitor the back yard so I can see what the dogs are up to when they go outside, the other to see the 49 Meteor inside the garage.


Makes sense to me, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KhZo3sYQho&app=desktop

Rp, thought you might like this clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KhZo3sYQho&app=desktop
> 
> Rp, thought you might like this clip.


I like it too and while I played this group once before in a more formal video, it is well worth a repeat on SAP. Thanks!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KhZo3sYQho&app=desktop
> 
> Rp, thought you might like this clip.


:clap: :clap: :clap:



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a secret Santa gives a teacher a new car in our video, can you hear me get up? and a 6,800-Year-Old Ritual Site Three Times Bigger Than Stonehenge's Sarsen Circle Discovered.

Oh, and don't miss our smile of the day, The Bicycle Wreck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Here we go again.

https://lighthousenow.ca/article.ph...RkiFUxGOJ4udnlbANr_jgXFuCFLOH5Eq_M2rINMN4_2V0

With power back on now, I am brewing some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

363 days until Christmas and my neighbor has his Christmas lights outside already.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Here we go again.
> 
> https://lighthousenow.ca/article.ph...RkiFUxGOJ4udnlbANr_jgXFuCFLOH5Eq_M2rINMN4_2V0
> 
> With power back on now, I am brewing some coffee. Enjoy.



What gives with their headline and especially the date of the article???

_*2020-01-08*_
_*Major power outage impacts South Shore
by Charles Mandel*_ 

That doesn't give much credibility to the article. But I gather it's accurate due to your comments and getting your coffee brewed.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What gives with their headline and especially the date of the article???
> 
> _*2020-01-08*_
> _*Major power outage impacts South Shore
> by Charles Mandel*_
> 
> That doesn't give much credibility to the article. But I gather it's accurate due to your comments and getting your coffee brewed.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Strange. I did not notice the date. Still, it happened this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No loss of power this morning .................... praise the Lord ........... so freshly brewed coffee is now ready. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a video not to be missed, it will have you giggling, proper table utensils placement and a beauty sunrise.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a video not to be missed, it will have you giggling, proper table utensils placement and a beauty sunrise.


Morning, Don. I also liked that "Wet paint" gif. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Don, SAP maybe....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, SAP maybe....
> 
> View attachment 91550


No maybe about it, I'm all over it! 

Thanks Rp.


----------



## SINC

Nearly forgot it is Whatzit tomorrow so here is the preview.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nearly forgot it is Whatzit tomorrow so here is the preview.



OMYGOD... I can't miss out on the Sunday Whatzit preview guess which I would say is a _*Heavy Duty Lever adjustable Nutcracker.*_


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> OMYGOD... I can't miss out on the Sunday Whatzit preview guess which I would say is a _*Heavy Duty Lever adjustable Nutcracker.*_
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yepper, right again!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yepper, right again!



Yippee!!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a steam train trip in winter in our video, keeping a straight line and Senior Moments.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Doing my part to clean up the kitchen. We had six people over for the 7th night of Hanukkah. A great meal, as usual. I get the best part of the deal -- Deborah does the cooking and I get the task of cleaning up. Still, I am able to do it in stages and spread it out over the morning after.

Coffee anyone?


----------



## Rps

Morning all, wet today with rain for the next few hours. Hopefully it doesn’t freeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, wet today with rain for the next few hours. Hopefully it doesn’t freeze.


----------



## SINC

Wow, a 150 pound turkey!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZM16MXcMmY


----------



## SINC

I wish I had found this one before Christmas. Oh well, I can save it for next year, but thought you may enjoy it here, even a bit late.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOPhBWlF5bo


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I wish I had found this one before Christmas. Oh well, I can save it for next year, but thought you may enjoy it here, even a bit late.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOPhBWlF5bo


Sweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, a 150 pound turkey!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZM16MXcMmY


Wow!!!!!!    Our turkey was 15 pounds and there are still left overs. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

Anyone with any specific plans for New Year's Eve or New Year's Day???


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a look at a lady with car trouble, a new medical advance in our video and art or junk?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that is an amazing medical device in that it can do all those things at a fraction of the cost and wait times of other devices. Amazing!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I thought you might find this interesting. 

https://edmontonsun.com/news/local-...nton/wcm/ae2b9482-966d-4a49-b704-4016307e3e0c


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I thought you might find this interesting.
> 
> https://edmontonsun.com/news/local-...nton/wcm/ae2b9482-966d-4a49-b704-4016307e3e0c


Interesting. Is there a large Jewish population in Edmonton?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Is there a large Jewish population in Edmonton?


The Jewish Federation here claims the Jewish community numbers about 6,000, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The Jewish Federation here claims the Jewish community numbers about 6,000, Marc.


Interesting ............... much more than the 7 Jewish people here in Lunenburg (Deborah and I are #s 6 and 7). Not sure what the next census will reveal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly all too true, at least for our three doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Also so very true.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Also so very true.


Pity the modern politician. Incapable of telling a truth and equally incapable of remembering what he said just yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Pity the modern politician. Incapable of telling a truth and equally incapable of remembering what he said just yesterday.


Sadly, all too true for some politicians.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all and welcome to New Year's Eve, Today on SAP what bears doo at the woods, guys in small-town bars video and Dave Berry's year in review.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone? Last call for morning coffee this decade.

Don, I always like the "When Autos Were An Art Form " section of SAP. Amazing cars that were rarely seen out on the roads of NYC.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee anyone? Last call for morning coffee this decade.
> 
> Don, I always like the "When Autos Were An Art Form " section of SAP. Amazing cars that were rarely seen out on the roads of NYC.


Moring Marc, you are not alone, "When Autos Were An Art Form" is always well received by our readers, although finding the pics are often a challenge.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Moring Marc, you are not alone, "When Autos Were An Art Form" is always well received by our readers, although finding the pics are often a challenge.


Still, it is worth the search. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thought I would get a jump on things and wish everyone a Happy New Year. May 2020 be a year of health for us all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting ready to leap into the new year??? Bonne chance, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off to a neighbor's house for a party now. So, if I don't help you all west of me a Happy New Year, let me be the first to ring in the new year here in The Shang. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Enjoy your party, Marc. Just finished a day from Hell. More on that later. Happy New Year!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Enjoy your party, Marc. Just finished a day from Hell. More on that later. Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to you and Ann, et al.

Hell???


----------



## SINC

Morning all and Happy New Year! Today on SAP, local fireworks, sunrise in Texas and the smoothest guitar version of House Of The Rising Sun you will ever hear by an old-timer and his custom-built guitar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year to one and all. Fresh coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a fresh coffee sounds like just a great way to start the New Year!

I presume it has a wee shot of Bailey's in it, does it?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a fresh coffee sounds like just a great way to start the New Year!
> 
> I presume it has a wee shot of Bailey's in it, does it?


I love that combo, Don. Coming right up .............. and I shall share a cup of this with you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

An old Lang sign.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> An old Lang sign.


Now that’s funny! Happy New Year to you and yours Marc........and all those in the Shang!


----------



## SINC

Speaking about funny stuff . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking about funny stuff . . .


----------



## Rps

Okay, maybe a narrative would help......


----------



## Dr.G.

An old Milton Bearle joke --

"
I bumped into an old school friend today. 

He started showing off, talking about his well paid job and expensive sports car.

Then he pulled out a photo of his wife and said, "She's beautiful, isn't she?"

I said, "If you think she's gorgeous, you should see my wife."

He said, "Why? Is she a stunning as well

I said, "No, she's an optician."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, maybe a narrative would help......
> 
> View attachment 91578


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> An old Milton Bearle joke --



:clap: :clap: :clap: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Now that’s funny! Happy New Year to you and yours Marc........and all those in the Shang!


How did you like the older chap on guitar playing House Of The Rising Sun, Rp?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How did you like the older chap on guitar playing House Of The Rising Sun, Rp?


A fine rendition of a classic song.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> An old Milton Bearle joke --
> 
> "
> I bumped into an old school friend today.
> 
> He started showing off, talking about his well paid job and expensive sports car.
> 
> Then he pulled out a photo of his wife and said, "She's beautiful, isn't she?"
> 
> I said, "If you think she's gorgeous, you should see my wife."
> 
> He said, "Why? Is she a stunning as well
> 
> I said, "No, she's an optician."


Morning all, odd that Marc would choose yesterday to post this joke. See why in the next post.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Comparing Wives, oddly similar to Marc's joke above, making your own crusty bread the easy way in our video and 'Haulin' Ass.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, odd that Marc would choose yesterday to post this joke. See why in the next post.


Great minds think alike, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night early. See you all for some freshly brewed TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today of SAP the Calgary zoo lights, a cat brightness control and a Can't Help Falling In Love violin cover of Elvis's hit by a sweet young girl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed TGIF coffee is now ready .............. first TGIF pot of the new decade. Enjoy.

Don, I have been to the Calgary Zoo, but never at night. Impressive lights.


----------



## Rps

Don, SAP maybe...


----------



## Rps

Words to live by...


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, SAP maybe...
> 
> View attachment 91590


No maybe about it Rp, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute.


----------



## SINC

Another good one for SAP, thanks, Marc.


----------



## SINC

Time to shut it down so I can get up in six or seven hours to do my SAP thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time to shut it down so I can get up in six or seven hours to do my SAP thing.


Right behind you, mon ami. See everyone tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAP is up and ready today featuring a video on dwarf cars, regarding farts and do you know where Sri Lanka is?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is now brewing.

Don, your SAP car pics each day are very interesting. Truly classic designs.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....a morning smile....SAP maybe?

The Pope met with his cardinals to discuss a proposal from the Prime Minister of Israel.

“Your Holiness,” said one of the cardinals, “the Prime Minister wants to challenge you to a game of golf to show the friendship and ecumenical spirit shared by the Jewish and Catholic faiths.”

The Pope thought this was a good idea, but he had never played golf. “Do we have a cardinal who plays who can represent me?” he asked.

“None that play well,” the cardinal replied. “But there is a man named Jack Nicklaus, an American golfer who is very devout. We can offer to make him a cardinal, then ask him to play as your personal representative. Besides showing our spirit of cooperation, we’ll win the match.”

Everyone agreed it was a good idea and the call was made. Of course, Nicklaus was honored and agreed to play.

The day after the match, Nicklaus came to the Vatican to report to the Pope. “I have some good news and some bad news, your Holiness,” the golfer told the Pope.

“Tell me the good news first, Cardinal Nicklaus.”

“I don’t like to brag, but even though I’ve played some great golf in my life, this was the best I’ve ever played, by far. I must have been inspired from above. My drives were long and true, my irons accurate and purposeful, and my putting perfect. With all due respect, my play was truly miraculous.”

“And there’s bad news?” asked the Pope.

“Yes,” Nicklaus sighed. “I lost by three strokes to Rabbi Woods.”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....a morning smile....SAP maybe?
> 
> The Pope met with his cardinals to discuss a proposal from the Prime Minister of Israel.
> 
> “Your Holiness,” said one of the cardinals, “the Prime Minister wants to challenge you to a game of golf to show the friendship and ecumenical spirit shared by the Jewish and Catholic faiths.”
> 
> The Pope thought this was a good idea, but he had never played golf. “Do we have a cardinal who plays who can represent me?” he asked.
> 
> “None that play well,” the cardinal replied. “But there is a man named Jack Nicklaus, an American golfer who is very devout. We can offer to make him a cardinal, then ask him to play as your personal representative. Besides showing our spirit of cooperation, we’ll win the match.”
> 
> Everyone agreed it was a good idea and the call was made. Of course, Nicklaus was honored and agreed to play.
> 
> The day after the match, Nicklaus came to the Vatican to report to the Pope. “I have some good news and some bad news, your Holiness,” the golfer told the Pope.
> 
> “Tell me the good news first, Cardinal Nicklaus.”
> 
> “I don’t like to brag, but even though I’ve played some great golf in my life, this was the best I’ve ever played, by far. I must have been inspired from above. My drives were long and true, my irons accurate and purposeful, and my putting perfect. With all due respect, my play was truly miraculous.”
> 
> “And there’s bad news?” asked the Pope.
> 
> “Yes,” Nicklaus sighed. “I lost by three strokes to Rabbi Woods.”


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

I will be so glad when next week arrives and I have a chance to regain my sense of what day it is any more. These holidays have broken up weeks into a jumble as to what the hell day it is for me and most folks I now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will be so glad when next week arrives and I have a chance to regain my sense of what day it is any more. These holidays have broken up weeks into a jumble as to what the hell day it is for me and most folks I now.


Good to know that I am not the only one who is turned around re the day of the week it might be. Great minds do think alike. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some Sunday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP finding a circuit breaker tool, a card trick that will baffle you in our video and the cutest darn kitten.

EDIT: Dang it anyway, I forgot to post the Sunday Whatzit yesterday. Oh well, it's on SAP today as well. Sorry about that.


----------



## SINC

Fair warning folks!



> The night of January 5th is known as the "Twelfth Night" because it is the night of the twelfth day of Christmas. In olden times, the Twelfth Night was a night of drinking, feasting, gambling, and all-around troublemaking. It was a time when people thought the normal rules didn't apply. Because of this, it is said that, long ago, God told Satan that, each year, on the Twelfth Night, he could take the soul of one person whom he caught engaging in debauchery in each and every town across the whole world.
> 
> Today, the Twelfth Night is a more-or-less forgotten holiday. If you've even heard the phrase "Twelfth Night" at all, it's probably been in the context of the famous comedy by William Shakespeare Twelfth Night, or What You Will. Chances are, you've never heard the stories about how, in the olden days, people would mysteriously go missing after a long night of drinking and merrimaking.
> 
> Despite all this, some say that, even today, people still go missing on the Twelfth Night. The only difference is that, back in the old days, towns were small enough that everyone knew everyone, so everyone noticed whenever someone went missing. Nowadays, towns are so large that few people even notice when a person is suddenly gone from the Earth.


----------



## Rps

Sinc, this explains a lot.


----------



## Rps

Not sure what the Whatzit is.....but if the piece of wood it is sitting on is a clue is it a chisel blade protector or a plane blade cover?


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Spent part of the morning helping a neighbor clear her driveway and then Deborah and I hit our driveway. So, hot tea and/or coffee are the order of the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Not sure what the Whatzit is.....but if the piece of wood it is sitting on is a clue is it a chisel blade protector or a plane blade cover?


An interesting theory Rp, but nope, the wood is not any hint as to the ID of the item.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend living in Florida sent me this. 

Driving to Vegas
A New Yorker, a Nebraskan, a Georgian, and a Floridian were driving to Vegas. 
After a few hours in the car, the Nebraskan suddenly rolls down his window, opens his bag, and starts chucking corn out the window. 
"What are you doing that for?", the others exclaim. "Back in Nebraska, everywhere I look I see corn. I'm going on vacation and I don't want to see any corn for a couple weeks." 
The Georgian replies, "you know what? You're right; I'm sick of seeing peaches all over Georgia. I don't know why I brought them with me." He opens his window and dumps his bag of peaches out.
The Floridian, feeling inspired, opens the door and kicks the New Yorker out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I showed the Whatzit pic to Deborah and this is what she said -- "Believe it or not...that looks like one of those plastic coin holders."


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP ....
> 
> EDIT: Dang it anyway, I forgot to post the Sunday Whatzit yesterday. Oh well, it's on SAP today as well. Sorry about that.



It seems I'm having to relearn how to use my iPad from my hospital bed where Ive ended up for the last few days. But things are improving so probably maybe a few more days yet while the problems are attacked.

Anyway, I thought I might attempt a guess at Sundays Whatzit which I think just might be a plastic cover for a vehicle's seatbelt and covering the retractor mechanism.

Ok, maybe a long shot but I'm also full of medications, but progress is getting better.

Patrick
_______


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I showed the Whatzit pic to Deborah and this is what she said -- "Believe it or not...that looks like one of those plastic coin holders."





pm-r said:


> It seems I'm having to relearn how to use my iPad from my hospital bed where Ive ended up for the last few days. But things are improving so probably maybe a few more days yet while the problems are attacked.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I might attempt a guess at Sundays Whatzit which I think just might be a plastic cover for a vehicle's seatbelt and covering the retractor mechanism.
> 
> Ok, maybe a long shot but I'm also full of medications, but progress is getting better.
> 
> Patrick
> _______


Sorry guys, neither guess is correct, but it was a tough one indeed.

Get well soon Patrick.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP remembering Julian Lennon in our video, a fairytale-like setting and always do what your doctor says.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems I'm having to relearn how to use my iPad from my hospital bed where Ive ended up for the last few days. But things are improving so probably maybe a few more days yet while the problems are attacked.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I might attempt a guess at Sundays Whatzit which I think just might be a plastic cover for a vehicle's seatbelt and covering the retractor mechanism.
> 
> Ok, maybe a long shot but I'm also full of medications, but progress is getting better.
> 
> Patrick
> _______


Hope things go well for you, Patrick. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

I echo Marc’s sentiments Patrick....get well soon!


----------



## Rps

A morning smile for all.....SAP maybe...


----------



## SINC

The tragedy that is Australia. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A morning smile for all.....SAP maybe...
> 
> View attachment 91612


Welcome to adulthood.  :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The tragedy that is Australia. :-(


Unreal. We have friends in New Zealand that are being made ill by this smoke.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of SAP humor?


----------



## pm-r

I can't believe I missed guessing the Sunday Whatzit considering my son had several variations in our shed along with all his diving stuff when he was actively diving several years ago.

At least I got close mentioning that webbing was probably involved. ;-). But no cigar!

Patrick
_______


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Hope things go well for you, Patrick. Bonne chance, mon ami.





Rps said:


> I echo Marc’s sentiments Patrick....get well soon!



Thanks to all for your concerns.

Things seem to be improving thank God.


Patrick
_______


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks to all for your concerns.
> 
> Things seem to be improving thank God.
> 
> 
> Patrick
> _______


Good to hear, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the cutest little hospital doxie you ever did see, shifter stick solved and climate change bull in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute little hospital doxie. They are great stress relievers .............. when they are not barking.

Saw your EC warning for AB in the weather thread. Does this extreme cold hurt your COPD or heart condition? Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Cute little hospital doxie. They are great stress relievers .............. when they are not barking.
> 
> Saw your EC warning for AB in the weather thread. Does this extreme cold hurt your COPD or heart condition? Stay safe, mon ami.


It does if I am outside and not properly dressed for it, but that will not happen. The extreme cold air can cause serious lung issues and aggravates my COPD and emphysema. So no walks and only limited time outdoors is the way to go. I can still put on my heavy parka, long johns, warm mitts and a scarf over my face without issues to go to the grocery store or over to the pub for an afternoon pint. And yes, a cold beer is still my drink of choice during such weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It does if I am outside and not properly dressed for it, but that will not happen. The extreme cold air can cause serious lung issues and aggravates my COPD and emphysema. So no walks and only limited time outdoors is the way to go. I can still put on my heavy parka, long johns, warm mitts and a scarf over my face without issues to go to the grocery store or over to the pub for an afternoon pint. And yes, a cold beer is still my drink of choice during such weather.


Good luck. I know that very cold temps cause my asthma to kick in.


----------



## Dr.G.

With 25+cm of wet snow and strong wind gusts in the forecast to start at about 5AM and extend into Thursday morning, the Lunenburg Emergency Management system is already warning us as to possible power outages. Here we go again.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have eaten at Katz's a couple of times but never saw a pastrami sandwich this thick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Going to be a long night watching all that is happening in Iraq ........... and an early morning shoveling. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a puzzling video to start called Tape Face, hidden stairs and a warning about beer.


----------



## SINC

I am off to see the cardiologist today at 2:45 pm, a follow up to my previous visits of October 3 and November 28 when I was put on entirely new heart meds and removed from blood pressure meds. It will be interesting to see how he reacts to my BP readings that I have taken every other day during that time. While most times it is near normal at about 125 on 70, there have been days of extreme highs and lows in the mix. The good news is that other than a cold for several days during that time, I have felt better than I have in years for the most part. We shall see what the doc thinks later this afternoon.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> I have felt better than I have in years for the most part. We shall see what the doc thinks later this afternoon.


Take it easy with any snow shovelling this year, Don. We're finally getting our winter down here in NS today.

I don't recall - did you invest in an Apple Watch and test out its heart monitoring capabilities?


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Take it easy with any snow shovelling this year, Don. We're finally getting our winter down here in NS today.
> 
> I don't recall - did you invest in an Apple Watch and test out its heart monitoring capabilities?


Mark, I quit shovelling snow altogether five years ago. I now have a snow removal contract for $250 a month from Nov.1 to March 31 every winter so no worries in that regard.

I did buy a base Apple watch series 1 a few years back and it alerted me to my heart rate dropping below 50 beats per minute for over 10 minutes at a time, and it was happening often. That prompted me to talk to my GP who sent me to a cardiologist, the same one who initially prescribed the meds I had been on for the past decade. The new meds result is what I expect to learn later today.


----------



## SINC

I was gonna drop this in the baseball thread, but then thought it fit better here. Too cute for words, especially the pre grip treatment of his hands.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am off to see the cardiologist today at 2:45 pm, a follow up to my previous visits of October 3 and November 28 when I was put on entirely new heart meds and removed from blood pressure meds. It will be interesting to see how he reacts to my BP readings that I have taken every other day during that time. While most times it is near normal at about 125 on 70, there have been days of extreme highs and lows in the mix. The good news is that other than a cold for several days during that time, I have felt better than I have in years for the most part. We shall see what the doc thinks later this afternoon.


Good to hear. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I was gonna drop this in the baseball thread, but then thought it fit better here. Too cute for words, especially the pre grip treatment of his hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Cute. I liked his use of dirt to dry his hands, and his slide into home. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

electric Utility outage - january 8, 2020



3:00 p.m. -- The Town of Lunenburg Electric Utility wishes to advise customers of a power disruption in the New Town/Mason's Beach circuit (Dufferin/Maple, Green, Lorne, Sandy Hollow, Centennial area). Nova Scotia Power crews have been notified and are en route.

The outage is most likely due to the winter storm conditions. Updates will be posted to the Town website and social media as field information is received.



We live on Dufferin Street, so we lost power for about 75 minutes.


----------



## SINC

Back from the doc and he says all is well, better than he expected and BP is great. Whew!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> electric Utility outage - january 8, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 3:00 p.m. -- The Town of Lunenburg Electric Utility wishes to advise customers of a power disruption in the New Town/Mason's Beach circuit (Dufferin/Maple, Green, Lorne, Sandy Hollow, Centennial area). Nova Scotia Power crews have been notified and are en route.
> 
> The outage is most likely due to the winter storm conditions. Updates will be posted to the Town website and social media as field information is received.
> 
> 
> 
> We live on Dufferin Street, so we lost power for about 75 minutes.


I figured you had power issues with little action from you today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back from the doc and he says all is well, better than he expected and BP is great. Whew!


Good to hear, Don. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I figured you had power issues with little action from you today.


More is on the way I fear with winds gusting over 75km/h starting soon. So I shall pull the pin now and hopefully see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Profession Tans, Bruce Springsteen and John Fogerty duet, Pretty Woman and 33 Foods You Should Never Store In The Fridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I loved the Bruce Springsteen and John Fogerty duet. I like them both as individual artists, but together they rock.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I loved the Bruce Springsteen and John Fogerty duet. I like them both as individual artists, but together they rock.


Agreed Marc, I too am a fan of both and grabbed that video as soon as I stumbled upon it. I enjoyed it and thought others would as well. Looks like I was right.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Agreed Marc, I too am a fan of both and grabbed that video as soon as I stumbled upon it. I enjoyed it and thought others would as well. Looks like I was right.


:clap::clap::clap: SAP ................ always ahead of their times.

Stay warm, in that I see some cold temps are headed your way.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today at -4c but will top out at +6c today and hit 11c tomorrow. But we have a weather warning and depending on the streams we could get 2.5 inches of rain or...ice. Either way there are flood warnings so hoping we get a break.

Spent yesterday in at the dentists for a jaw dropping 3 hours.......ouch! I also liked the Springsteen and Fogerty clip. Those guys would make a great concert don’t you think!


----------



## Rps

Don, one of Bruce’s best in concert songs I think....

https://youtu.be/d0fuz3O4klQ


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, one of Bruce’s best in concert songs I think....
> 
> https://youtu.be/d0fuz3O4klQ


Yep, love that clip and have run it before on SAP. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some hot TGIF coffee tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

As I lie in bed this evening I see the brilliant moon shining through my bedroom window, albeit through a very misty sky caused by the extreme cold. Tomorrow night is the big event of the Wolf moon and the partial eclipse that should be visible in Canada. Sadly the forecast for tomorrow night here is overcast with snow, so this is likely as good a view of that moon that we will see. Too bad.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a disturbing video from Australia, Where's Waldo? and Politicians Are Professional Liars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it was not difficult to find Waldo.  

Something for SAP?

Cave of Crystals "Giant Crystal Cave" at Naica, Mexico


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game for most of us today. Enjoy .............. and stay warm.


----------



## SINC

Will be leaving soon to take Crystal to work, about a 20 minute drive. Then home to give Ann the Suzuki and I will drive Crystal's truck to the garage for service. Ann will follow and pick me up. About six hours later, we will pick up the truck and drive it to Crystal's school and park it in her stall so she can drive home from work and then drive back home to complete the circle.


----------



## Rps

That’s kind of you Don!

Rainy here for the next two days with flood warnings all over the place.

Also a sad day in Windsor, as I’m sure it is in Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Will be leaving soon to take Crystal to work, about a 20 minute drive. Then home to give Ann the Suzuki and I will drive Crystal's truck to the garage for service. Ann will follow and pick me up. About six hours later, we will pick up the truck and drive it to Crystal's school and park it in her stall so she can drive home from work and then drive back home to complete the circle.


With two dogs, did you consider a sled dog team?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That’s kind of you Don!
> 
> Rainy here for the next two days with flood warnings all over the place.
> 
> Also a sad day in Windsor, as I’m sure it is in Edmonton.


Yes, a sad day for all of Canada. :-(


----------



## SINC

Just back home now. I hate driving in the dark in an unfamiliar part of Edmonton. I took the freeway there, but it was jammed solid with traffic so I avoided it on the way home. Took 153rd Ave to south of St. Albert and then north into town. Lanes went from three to two to one, right lane was right turn only and I had to wait to get back into the straight-through lane, then back to two. Getting old is the chits. At any rate, truck is at repair shop for new cat converter and O2 sensor.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just back home now. I hate driving in the dark in an unfamiliar part of Edmonton. I took the freeway there, but it was jammed solid with traffic so I avoided it on the way home. Took 153rd Ave to south of St. Albert and then north into town. Lanes went from three to two to one, right lane was right turn only and I had to wait to get back into the straight-through lane, then back to two. Getting old is the chits. At any rate, truck is at repair shop for new cat converter and O2 sensor.


At least all is done. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...3to3NPNhHDQjIxXD3rucU40yoQ7KYqWFps8dnhUXvI7kc

Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Life Lessons 101

You know it's cold when:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er8B4-q7HTA


----------



## Dr.G.

That sounds like you are walking on styrofoam, Don.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, we call it 'pretty cool' and not in the way you might think!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, we call it 'pretty cool' and not in the way you might think!


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall start to sell tee shirts and hoodies in the Café Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC

Crystal's truck was done at 2:30, we picked it up and Ann followed me to her school to drop it off. Crystal was outside hollering "Thanks Dad!" at me when I walked back to our car to go home. Got home at 3:30, dropped off Ann and headed over to the pub for a beer and was back home by 4:30. Job done in 10 hours and 132 km travelled today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Crystal's truck was done at 2:30, we picked it up and Ann followed me to her school to drop it off. Crystal was outside hollering "Thanks Dad!" at me when I walked back to our car to go home. Got home at 3:30, dropped off Ann and headed over to the pub for a beer and was back home by 4:30. Job done in 10 hours and 132 km travelled today.


:clap::clap::clap::clap: Well done.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/10/...KAQErdvQS0FzwpRax5uFvBd1WVwsItVrh0XX3sJW1K5QQ

An interesting article re aging and memory. Don, SAP worthy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all from a chilly central Alberta. Today on SAP our video is the Chris Cain Band - Barefootin', Don't honk at her and the coolest cat you ever did see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I trust that you would like a cup of hot coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/10/...KAQErdvQS0FzwpRax5uFvBd1WVwsItVrh0XX3sJW1K5QQ
> 
> An interesting article re aging and memory. Don, SAP worthy?


Sure is, grabbed it, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure is, grabbed it, thanks!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Some things speak for themselves


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, stay safe. This was just posted on The Weather Network's website -- "To put the deep freeze into perspective, Edmonton will be among the coldest places on Earth Tuesday, comparable to two other regions known for their extremely frigid air -- Yellowknife, N.W.T. and Yukutsk, Russia."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Some things speak for themselves
> 
> View attachment 91662


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

I guess I will break out my parka Tuesday. Haven't had to use it yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess I will break out my parka Tuesday. Haven't had to use it yet.


 A wise decision.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. The strong wind gusts are causing the lights to flicker. 14C outside so I am able to shut down the furnace so it is not going if the power suddenly goes out. See you all ............ hopefully ...... tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The winds have died down and we did not lose power overnight. So, fresh coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP the Whatzit? I forgot to post yesterday, a warm feeling in our video and if you want to feel old, SAP has you covered.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP the Whatzit? I forgot to post yesterday, a warm feeling in our video and if you want to feel old, SAP has you covered.


Morning, Don. I already feel old without the help of SAP. Still, "which side" was funny. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Agreed, “which side” was indeed funny.....probably because I could see myself doing that.

We seemed to have dodged a rain bullet last night....they were expecting up to 75mm of rain...which is around 3 inches.....we seemed to have weathered the storm well but there are flood warning out all over the place. When we thought of moving here we thought it would be nice to get a place by the lake or the river......hmmmmmm not so sure it would have been a good move now.....glad we didn’t .

Not sure about the Whatzit......it looks like some form of anchor.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Agreed, “which side” was indeed funny.....probably because I could see myself doing that.
> 
> We seemed to have dodged a rain bullet last night....they were expecting up to 75mm of rain...which is around 3 inches.....we seemed to have weathered the storm well but there are flood warning out all over the place. When we thought of moving here we thought it would be nice to get a place by the lake or the river......hmmmmmm not so sure it would have been a good move now.....glad we didn’t .
> 
> Not sure about the Whatzit......it looks like some form of anchor.......


Morning, Rp. Glad you folks dodged that bullet.

We are now in store for ice cream coming from the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.heartandstroke.ca/get-h...Ac5Y73VXnBQb61ROKiygLfCO0Uli0Zlm-5dA5-Y0jdZEQ

I would love some of these right now.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.heartandstroke.ca/get-h...Ac5Y73VXnBQb61ROKiygLfCO0Uli0Zlm-5dA5-Y0jdZEQ
> 
> I would love some of these right now.


Oh, those are yummy!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Agreed, “which side” was indeed funny.....probably because I could see myself doing that.
> 
> Not sure about the Whatzit......it looks like some form of anchor.......


You know Rp, it is not an anchor, but in a way, you are very close as you will understand when it is revealed.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.heartandstroke.ca/get-h...Ac5Y73VXnBQb61ROKiygLfCO0Uli0Zlm-5dA5-Y0jdZEQ
> 
> I would love some of these right now.


Eat them outside and you would have cookies and ice cream!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> You know Rp, it is not an anchor, but in a way, you are very close as you will understand when it is revealed.


Don, last weeks Whatzit was a scuba weight. This one appears to be shot in the same place on the same 2x4, so is it a float of sort?


----------



## SINC

The 35 km wind and gusting has blown out the latch on the front gate where we let the dogs out to do their business fro the back door.

I am trying to force myself to go out in -40° to repair it before the next 'break' is required.

Oh well, I can stop by my man cave in the back garage and turn the het up from 50 to 70 degrees and perhaps watch some gold this afternoon and raid the beer fridge while out there. 

Besides, it look a bit lonesome out there right now.


----------



## SINC

Got a phone call from FeXL yesterday. He was in town for a high school basketball tourney at our neighbourhood school with his daughter and the Mrs. I met him at the local brewery (also near our neighbourhood) and we shared a pint when they were on a break. He will have a very cold trip home to the south today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh, those are yummy!





Rps said:


> Eat them outside and you would have cookies and ice cream!


:love2::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...e5Bfk6HUnAlwJsksvQ6ttK1-fy4BPYr5_-bVMhaUw4GLo

This explains the ice cream reference.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Freezing drizzle ............ not ice cream ........... is falling now. So, see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP the Whatzit? I forgot to post yesterday, a warm feeling in our video and if you want to feel old, SAP has you covered.


 The Sunday Whatzit reminds me of a variation of sheet metal joiners that are often used in auto body shops to hold the sheet metal together temporarially.

Patrick
--———


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning so I shall start the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, still cool here this morning and all week long. Today on SAP a toddler just givin' er, a beautiful guitar video and a warning to guys out west.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, still cool here this morning and all week long. Today on SAP a toddler just givin' er, a beautiful guitar video and a warning to guys out west.


"Cool"???????? Your SAP picture suggests otherwise.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Cool"???????? Your SAP picture suggests otherwise.


This one does too!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This one does too!


----------



## Rps

The joys of finally being on your own


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The joys of finally being on your own
> 
> 
> View attachment 91678


https://www.thebeaverton.com/2020/0...hjiFLYELKSo1cnaplmqwmAwCkO-1okRarT6V1nenxNbf8


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing ........... hot and strong for those out west. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video from the past, a big snowblower and hold my beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yes, I think it's these wicker chairs." :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Goooood morning from The Café Chez Marc

Today’s Special is our delicious Ham & Cheese Quiche

Soups- Tomato, and Squash, and Apple

Scones- Dates 
Have a great day! 💕


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.thebeaverton.com/2020/0...hjiFLYELKSo1cnaplmqwmAwCkO-1okRarT6V1nenxNbf8


Sadly, it’s true.........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sadly, it’s true.........


It must be a rough life to be a royal ............... and unemployed.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...aL3GAyAJFkkxFJvD-SwWVP5hC44miZtlZeABTHzJ857ww

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, more SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, more SAP material?


LOL! Yep!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, more SAP material?



???
I guess I missed the punch line and the joke. ;-)


Patrick
_______


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> ???
> I guess I missed the punch line and the joke. ;-)
> 
> 
> Patrick
> _______


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> ???
> I guess I missed the punch line and the joke. ;-)
> 
> 
> Patrick
> _______


That's a puppy pee pad for indoor training use. Put a tree (fireplace log) on it and the pup used it. 🐶


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an interesting yarn about a family who decided to clean up a storage room and found their pet turtle that went missing way back in 1982. And get this, it was still alive and well. 

Also, how you read and a car with a horn that sounds like gunfire deters thieves in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That's a puppy pee pad for indoor training use. Put a tree (fireplace log) on it and the pup used it. 🐶


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Speaking of dogs, look what is coming to The Shang, right next to The Café Chez Marc -- I have already started a running tab for you, Don. Enjoy and stay warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...S8IIOcnIMvuvdcJVUZttoNexCOXHlbbsMRK57JSA6I0pI

Don, some more local SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...S8IIOcnIMvuvdcJVUZttoNexCOXHlbbsMRK57JSA6I0pI
> 
> Don, some more local SAP material?


Good find, thanks Marc, I had not seen that one, will use it in a day or two. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good find, thanks Marc, I had not seen that one, will use it in a day or two. :clap:


Don, with your extreme cold temps, I find it hard to imagine working outside to create this snow man.


----------



## SINC

Second day in a row with no vehicle. Plugged in and battery charger on all night, but at -42 it just won't run.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Second day in a row with no vehicle. Plugged in and battery charger on all night, but at -42 it just won't run.


Is your garage heated?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is your garage heated?


No, the Suzuki sits outside Marc, the Buick is in an unheated garage and the 49 Meteor is in the heated garage.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No, the Suzuki sits outside Marc, the Buick is in an unheated garage and the 49 Meteor is in the heated garage.


Well good luck. Seems like warmer weather next week.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Second day in a row with no vehicle. Plugged in and battery charger on all night, but at -42 it just won't run.


Don we had a few days of -45c here a couple of winters ago......you know it’s that cold when the sound your car door makes upon closing is that of shattered glass!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don we had a few days of -45c here a couple of winters ago......you know it’s that cold when the sound your car door makes upon closing is that of shattered glass!




[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkDvqQKGgDA&feature=share&fbclid=IwAR2bB7caTW74kNhbQXv5q4qQQQlnye2YtnAqul8ht7k2VpJVX8pruXxYkDY[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Greg tells me today that he and partner Robert Warren of War & Sin have landed two of their singles on Apple Music or iTunes on older Macs. They are very pleased to have access to such a large market.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Greg tells me today that he and partner Robert Warren of War & Sin have landed two of their singles on Apple Music or iTunes on older Macs. They are very pleased to have access to such a large market.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: I do like their music.


----------



## eMacMan

Pretty sure the Echo would start if I plugged it in for a couple of hours, but with temps close to -30°C and windchill hovering around -50°C, I just see no need. Especially as we have lots of food on hand. NOTE: The official windchill is pure bull$#!t as their wind valometer is either very sheltered or partially frozen. Our winds are much brisker than the official 16KPH. Just one more reason I look at any and every official narrative with extreme suspicion.

We walked to a downtown coffee/lunch shop and bought a quart of half and half. As milk was our only shortfall that should hold us a couple of more days.


----------



## SINC

I guess I need a tuneup. Was last done at about 70,000 km. Now at 124,000 km. But that was nine years ago.  .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess I need a tuneup. Was last done at about 70,000 km. Now at 124,000 km. But that was nine years ago.  .


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all to a frozen land of ice. Today on SAP Our video is Randy Travis & Josh Turner - Long Black Train, a wee tike has trouble with his shorts and beer math.

And check out this guy; He Walks For Hours And Hours To Create The Most Mesmerizing Snow Art Using His Feet Only.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all to a frozen land of ice. Today on SAP Our video is Randy Travis & Josh Turner - Long Black Train, a wee tike has trouble with his shorts and beer math.
> 
> And check out this guy; He Walks For Hours And Hours To Create The Most Mesmerizing Snow Art Using His Feet Only.


An amazing display of snow art, Don. Wonder how he plots it out in advance?


----------



## SINC

I had thought perhaps a handheld GPS might be used, much like a farmer uses to guide his machinery around fields to harvest crops efficiently.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had thought perhaps a handheld GPS might be used, much like a farmer uses to guide his machinery around fields to harvest crops efficiently.


I was thinking the use of a drone.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, story says he walks for 6-8 hours to complete one drawing. Doubt any drone could stay in the air that long.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, story says he walks for 6-8 hours to complete one drawing. Doubt any drone could stay in the air that long.


Well, he does it well somehow. :clap::clap:


----------



## eMacMan

The merry-go-round reminds of of a dog I had when I was about 6. This was before leash laws and he would wander over to the nearby park and bark at the older kids until they spun the merry-go-round for him. He absolutely loved it.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The merry-go-round reminds of of a dog I had when I was about 6. This was before leash laws and he would wander over to the nearby park and bark at the older kids until they spun the merry-go-round for him. He absolutely loved it.


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://saltscapes.com/kitchen-part...3yHkVlxId6HILP0wi4H43kdMjgjSxYCYP-kl48vj8pDqs

Soup of the Day at The Café Chez Marc. Enjoy


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://saltscapes.com/kitchen-part...3yHkVlxId6HILP0wi4H43kdMjgjSxYCYP-kl48vj8pDqs
> 
> Soup of the Day at The Café Chez Marc. Enjoy


Love the soup, the stringy, sticky cheese not so much. I make mine with good old cheddar.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Love the soup, the stringy, sticky cheese not so much. I make mine with good old cheddar.


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds are picking up and the snow is in squall force from the north, and the lights are flickering, so time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some hot TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Stay safe Marc, it would appear it is your turn now for some cold. Good luck!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video on how to eat sushi, horses turn the tables and 10 Research Discoveries That Fascinated Us In 2019.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Stay safe Marc, it would appear it is your turn now for some cold. Good luck!


Merci, mon ami. It is the wind that is causing the extreme cold. Hot coffee will be brewing all day.


----------



## SINC

Hopefully, the wind will not take down your power lines.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hopefully, the wind will not take down your power lines.


We shall see. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see. Merci, mon ami.


Looks like your area and St. John’s is really getting whacked....hope things go well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Looks like your area and St. John’s is really getting whacked....hope things go well.


According to my son who still lives in St. John's it is getting worse by the hour.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/st-jo...pUeWgujgvdRr_cPnBW1VUA97JBKv1MBMYf_RQcRavKAcY


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> According to my son who still lives in St. John's it is getting worse by the hour.
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/st-jo...pUeWgujgvdRr_cPnBW1VUA97JBKv1MBMYf_RQcRavKAcY


Sounds like they are getting hammered. Having lived through two storms of the century in the last five years, they are no fun........and sadly increasing in frequency.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sounds like they are getting hammered. Having lived through two storms of the century in the last five years, they are no fun........and sadly increasing in frequency.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...QsHtd_6gqC7EeLZFIqto8m0ROnufzHc-JIxgNQ-NxlOOo

“If the forecast works out like I think it will, this will be the single most intense storm I’ve experienced in my life,” said Eddie Sheerr, chief meteorologist at NTV News in Newfoundland.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video on how to eat sushi, horses turn the tables and 10 Research Discoveries That Fascinated Us In 2019.


 Anyon else having trouble getting access to SAP today? 

Patrick
--------


----------



## SINC

I am in the process of trying to make the site secure with a https designation and Hostgator has been trying to solve a few issues. Works fine in Safari and usually Firefox but has bigger issues on Macs if you are using Chrome is what they tell me. It may take a few days to complete the process as they solve coding issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Anyon else having trouble getting access to SAP today?
> 
> Patrick
> --------


St. Albert's Place

All is fine on my iPad


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2020/...vpx.wlos/video/playlists/atv-trending-videos/

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I am in the process of trying to make the site secure with a https designation and Hostgator has been trying to solve a few issues. Works fine in Safari and usually Firefox but has bigger issues on Macs if you are using Chrome is what they tell me. It may take a few days to complete the process as they solve coding issues.


 Well, I must say your new security is working very well as a site is not even accessible.

Not even when using Safari, Firefox nor Google Chrome. I guess it's something in my older iOS 936 with my older iPad three.

Patrick
--------


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow with some hot coffee to go. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

It seems that SAP is working in my Firefox now.

Still not in Safari nor in Google Chrome.

Just in case you wanted to know.

Patrick
--------


----------



## SINC

Interesting. While still not secured, it works in all three browsers on my MBP running Mohave.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video to make you smile that is quite ingenious, Thw Liberal party's new logo and puppy love!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Hot coffee is brewing. 

Don, I have been swarmed by doxie pups like your SAP clip. I loved their squeeks as they jumped over me.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son is just about to clear away their two cars in the driveway. I taught him well ............. he was too young to help me find my wife's VW in our driveway and clear away the snow from all around it.


----------



## Rps

Marc you might like this....typical Georgia ....

https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/18/us/georgia-safety-message-highway-signs-contest-trnd/index.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc you might like this....typical Georgia ....
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/18/us/georgia-safety-message-highway-signs-contest-trnd/index.html


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My son is just about to clear away their two cars in the driveway. I taught him well ............. he was too young to help me find my wife's VW in our driveway and clear away the snow from all around it.


 That's a heck of a lot of snow and I think we've seen the bottom photo just a bunch of times it must almost be worn out by now.

I'll bet you don't miss that weather 1 cm.

Patrick
---------


----------



## SINC

Morning all as once again I forgot to include the Whatzit? photo yesterday. Today on SAP a toe-tapping blues video, those poor old Maple Leafs and Photos: The Jersey Lilly Bar And Cafe In Ingomar, Montana Is For Sale.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's a heck of a lot of snow and I think we've seen the bottom photo just a bunch of times it must almost be worn out by now.
> 
> I'll bet you don't miss that weather 1 cm.
> 
> Patrick
> ---------


No, Patrick, I do NOT miss that sort of snow. That pic I keep posting is now obsolete since what folks are facing this weekend is far worse. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I have seen similar pics to the one about the vacuum and the Leafs. I was a freshman in university the last time they won the Stanley Cup. 

I think that the Whatzit pic is some sort of old time nail clippers.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I have seen similar pics to the one about the vacuum and the Leafs. I was a freshman in university the last time they won the Stanley Cup.
> 
> I think that the Whatzit pic is some sort of old time nail clippers.


Yep, they are clippers, but not for nails. They have a very specific other use.


----------



## SINC

The lighter side of the Newfoundland blizzard.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yep, they are clippers, but not for nails. They have a very specific other use.


How about horses.....reminds me of the type of thing our blacksmith used.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> How about horses.....reminds me of the type of thing our blacksmith used.


Sorry, not horses either. The clipper is used on an inanimate object.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The lighter side of the Newfoundland blizzard.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

As Moses and the children of Israel were crossing the Red Sea, the children of Israel began to complain that they were very thirsty after walking so far. They couldn’t even drink from the walls of water on either side of them because they were made up of salt-water. 

Whilst Moses was looking around for some fresh water, a fish from the wall of water told him that he and his friends were willing to help. They would use their gills to remove the salt from the water and force it out of their mouths like a freshwater fountain for the Israelites to drink from as they walked by. 

Moses accepted this kindly fish's offer with gratitude, but the fish said there was a condition. The children of Israel and their descendants always had to be present at the Seder meal that would be established to commemorate the Exodus, since they had a part in the story. 

When Moses agreed to this, he gave the fish their name, which remains how they are known to this very day, for he said to them,

"Go Filter Fish !"


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all as once again I forgot to include the Whatzit? photo yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick note to say it's nice to be back home from the local hospital after a two-and-a-half week stay where are they were able to determine the problems and get most of them fixed. There is still some recovery involved and some of my COPD hand heart problems apparently we're more serious than normally thought. So changes made to help improve things in those departments.
> It was nice to be able to stay at our local san-pen hospital that was not far drive (ten minute) for my wife to drive to for her nice visits rather than the longer trip into one of the Victoria hospitals.
> 
> But now to try and sort out today's Sunday's Whatzit that seems to be a bit of a rather odd old one and represents a type of _*Sugar Nippers, mainly for use with cone sugar;*_.
> 
> PS: it's sure nice to be back to my iMac rather than suffering with the lack of capabilities of iOS 9.3.6 with my iPad 3 I had to use in the hospital. It was nice that they now also have free patient Wi-Fi access to the internet thanks to the San-Pen auxiliary, not to the BC Island Health Authority!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just a quick note to say it's nice to be back home from the local hospital after a two-and-a-half week stay where are they were able to determine the problems and get most of them fixed. There is still some recovery involved and some of my COPD hand heart problems apparently we're more serious than normally thought. So changes made to help improve things in those departments.
> It was nice to be able to stay at our local san-pen hospital that was not far drive (ten minute) for my wife to drive to for her nice visits rather than the longer trip into one of the Victoria hospitals.
> 
> But now to try and sort out today's Sunday's Whatzit that seems to be a bit of a rather odd old one and represents a type of _*Sugar Nippers, mainly for use with cone sugar;*_.
> 
> PS: it's sure nice to be back to my iMac rather than suffering with the lack of capabilities of iOS 9.3.6 with my iPad 3 I had to use in the hospital. It was nice that they now also have free patient Wi-Fi access to the internet thanks to the San-Pen auxiliary, not to the BC Island Health Authority!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home, mon ami. Paix. :clap::clap:
Click to expand...


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> But now to try and sort out today's Sunday's Whatzit that seems to be a bit of a rather odd old one and represents a type of _*Sugar Nippers, mainly for use with cone sugar;*_.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home and as usual, you are right on the money!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the artist formerly known as prince, make your own onion rings in our video and Why Your Kid Loves the Garbage Truck So Much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. My son wanted to be a garbage truck driver .............. way back when.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. My son wanted to be a garbage truck driver .............. way back when.


Yep, our grandson Jett, now 11 still waits for the garbage trucks on pickup day when he is not in school.


----------



## SINC

Thought this might interest Marc as he often photographs the moon. If you zoom in on this pick, it shows interesting colours around the craters.

https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/er2wov/on_friday_morning_i_captured_my_highest_quality/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, our grandson Jett, now 11 still waits for the garbage trucks on pickup day when he is not in school.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thought this might interest Marc as he often photographs the moon. If you zoom in on this pick, it shows interesting colours around the craters.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/er2wov/on_friday_morning_i_captured_my_highest_quality/


Wow!! A great moon shot. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

My son had an apartment on this street before we moved to Lunenburg and I gave him my car. Once we moved here, I gave him my car and he was able to rent an apartment outside of downtown St. John's where parking is difficult in the best of times. I can't imagine how they are going to clear the street in order to get the cars out so that they can clear the street even more????????????? 

A unique drone perspective.

https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1680737859676


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...lerss&cmp=newsletter_CBC Newfoundland_197_632

My son's street is the third picture.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, wonder whar Rp thinks of this in Windsor?

*A climate emergency — and a drive-thru for 27 cars*

https://theprovince.com/news/local-...cars/wcm/5a5dbbd7-8181-4800-9c58-59f87422a368


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Thought this might interest Marc as he often photographs the moon. If you zoom in on this pick, it shows interesting colours around the craters.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/er2wov/on_friday_morning_i_captured_my_highest_quality/



It interests me as well, and I've never before seen such colours in any shot of the Moon. 

Quite incredible, especially when really blown up using the + click option. What a lot of detail.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1680737859676

A unique use of a drone to get a sense of the clean up in St. John's, NL


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> It interests me as well, and I've never before seen such colours in any shot of the Moon.
> 
> Quite incredible, especially when really blown up using the + click option. What a lot of detail.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I have to admit that it drew my attention too. Never seen such detail.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a beautifully shot video, CBC facts and an Artist Turns Old Farm Equipment Into Mind Blowing Animal Sculptures.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a beautifully shot video, CBC facts and an Artist Turns Old Farm Equipment Into Mind Blowing Animal Sculptures.


Don, don't forget your shot of the rock formation in the Moab region of Utah. Give credit where credit is due for a great picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all . Hot coffee is the name of the game ........... at least here. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sherlock Holmes and Dr Watson go on a camping trip together. After eating their dinner around the campfire they retire to the tent to go to sleep. A few hours later Sherlock wakes up.

“Watson, are you awake?” He asks.

“Yes sir. What is it?” Answers Watson.

“Look up and tell me what you see.” Asks Holmes.

“I see billions of stars,” says Watson.

“And what does that tell you Watson,” asks Holmes.

“Well,” says Dr Watson, ” Astronomically, it tells me that there are millions of galaxies and potentially billions of planets. Astrologically, I observe that Saturn is in Leo. Horologically, I deduce that the time is approximately a quarter past three. Theologically, I can see that God is all powerful and that we are small and insignificant. Meteorologically, I suspect that we will have a beautiful day tomorrow.” “Why? – What does it tell you, Holmes?” Holmes is quiet for a moment then says: “It tells me that someone has stolen our tent.”


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Hmmm, wonder whar Rp thinks of this in Windsor?
> 
> *A climate emergency — and a drive-thru for 27 cars*
> 
> https://theprovince.com/news/local-...cars/wcm/5a5dbbd7-8181-4800-9c58-59f87422a368


Hi Don read this. Don’t know what shocks me more...Jarvis’s math or the fact you would need a drive-thru for a KFC.


----------



## SINC

I must say I am surprised no one has an opinion on the daily gif today. I could barely stand to watch it and my bet is that Marc has the same response.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I must say I am surprised no one has an opinion on the daily gif today. I could barely stand to watch it and my bet is that Marc has the same response.


It got me dizzy just watching it once. XX)XX)XX)


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I must say I am surprised no one has an opinion on the daily gif today. I could barely stand to watch it and my bet is that Marc has the same response.


I can't be bothered watching such stupid videos expressing such _*RCIT videos*_ (Rectal-Cranial-Inversion-Thinking) whether they are based on fact or superimposed created videos.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all, today on SAP a beautifully shot video,



It certainly was. Very nice.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Bug Off exterminators
Drop Dead morticians
Pain in the Ass proctologists

New companies setting up shop here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor just took this picture of a deer. Cold -11C temps and snow make it difficult for them to find food.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bug Off exterminators
> Drop Dead morticians
> Pain in the Ass proctologists
> 
> New companies setting up shop here in Lunenburg, NS




What's bringing such new companies into town...???


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A neighbor just took this picture of a deer. Cold -11C temps and snow make it difficult for them to find food.


I took the liberty of editing that photo to bring out more detail, Marc. Here is an example of how I would run such a photo on SAP.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video for Rp of The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain performing The Good, The Bad And The Ugly theme. While I have run this piece before, this newer version is in a much less formal setting than the concert hall one I recall. Still an amazing performance.

As well today, an amazing find by a BC college student, 'A Student Found An Ancient Canadian Village That’s 10,000 Years Older Than The Pyramids'.

And oh yeah, so as not to leave out the dogs, a puppy on a swing.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What's bringing such new companies into town...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The Comedy Factory.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I took the liberty of editing that photo to bring out more detail, Marc. Here is an example of how I would run such a photo on SAP.


Cool. Thanks. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"As well today, an amazing find by a BC college student, 'A Student Found An Ancient Canadian Village That’s 10,000 Years Older Than The Pyramids'." An amazing find.

Cute puppy clip as well.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video for Rp of The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain performing The Good, The Bad And The Ugly theme. While I have run this piece before, this newer version is in a much less formal setting than the concert hall one I recall. Still an amazing performance.
> 
> As well today, an amazing find by a BC college student, 'A Student Found An Ancient Canadian Village That’s 10,000 Years Older Than The Pyramids'.
> 
> And oh yeah, so as not to leave out the dogs, a puppy on a swing.


Yes Don that clip was great.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A neighbor just took this picture of a deer. Cold -11C temps and snow make it difficult for them to find food.



Sorry, but there's normally tons of food for them to eat out there in the snow and the cold, they just have to get used to being less fussy and they probably forgot they previously ate or demolished most of your best and valuable plants.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sorry, but there's normally tons of food for them to eat out there in the snow and the cold, they just have to get used to being less fussy and they probably forgot they previously ate or demolished most of your best and valuable plants.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Maybe, but the food in town is easier to access. The deer have no real fear of people .............. and even when our dogs bark at them they just slowly wander away.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend took this picture. I have yet to ever seen two eagles up in one tree.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/football/...ilerss&cmp=newsletter_CBC Nova Scotia_193_683

Toronto Argonauts will play Saskatchewan Roughriders on July 25

CFL to stage league's 1st regular-season game in Halifax


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/sports/football/...ilerss&cmp=newsletter_CBC Nova Scotia_193_683
> 
> Toronto Argonauts will play Saskatchewan Roughriders on July 25
> 
> CFL to stage league's 1st regular-season game in Halifax


Fantastic! Greg will be so excited as he is a shareholder of the team! You can bet he will be at the game! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Fantastic! Greg will be so excited as he is a shareholder of the team! You can bet he will be at the game! :clap::clap:


Why don't you and I go as well??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Why don't you and I go as well??????????


I would like that, but alas it cannot happen. I gave up flying in 2000. I vowed I would never get on a plane again. That still stands today and it is much too far a drive for me any more. Nice thought though. I will be cheering the Riders on though as I watch on TV.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an animated video worth watching, old man, tiny bike and something to think about.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I would like that, but alas it cannot happen. I gave up flying in 2000. I vowed I would never get on a plane again. That still stands today and it is much too far a drive for me any more. Nice thought though. I will be cheering the Riders on though as I watch on TV.


Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an animated video worth watching, old man, tiny bike and something to think about.


I liked your picture of the road in Nevada. Made me think of the picture my son sent me from their trip to Costco yesterday. Stephen said it was untouched and was what they saw on the road. Use it in SAP if you want, just give him the photo credit.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, good pic and will use it tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, good pic and will use it tomorrow.


A friend of his took this pic of a couple walking down a St. John's street.


----------



## SINC

Off to the eye doc for my checkup. It has been two years since the last one. He usually asks me to come back the next day to put drops in, so I can go alone today, but will need Ann to drive home tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Another nice shot Marc, I shall add it to the first one for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Off to the eye doc for my checkup. It has been two years since the last one. He usually asks me to come back the next day to put drops in, so I can go alone today, but will need Ann to drive home tomorrow.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another nice shot Marc, I shall add it to the first one for tomorrow.


As Hemingway wrote, "The Sun also Rises". :clap:

The state of emergency in St.John's is due to end on Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I just started to brew today's TGIF coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, thanks for using Stephen's pic. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP NL snow pics, Roy Orbison and the cutest darn puppy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, thanks for using Stephen's pic. Amazing.


Moring Marc, you're welcome, it is a great shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Moring Marc, you're welcome, it is a great shot.


Merci. It is amazing to see the before shots people have been posting of the flatness of the surrounding areas to this main road to Costco. CTV Montreal contacted Stephen and asked for permission to use his pic.


----------



## SINC

We are off to Peavey Mart in Edmonton, the first one ever there that opened last fall. We love the store and usually have to go to Spruce Grove or Camrose, or back home in Swift Current to find a store. This should be a first as this store is huge and even carries groceries. Best yet, it is only about 5 kms away.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are off to Peavey Mart in Edmonton, the first one ever there that opened last fall. We love the store and usually have to go to Spruce Grove or Camrose, or back home in Swift Current to find a store. This should be a first as this store is huge and even carries groceries. Best yet, it is only about 5 kms away.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDh...B-sIpj8YIyga-uYzN0cnh3trJFRVnfRV0e05dq78Okvhk

Stephen's pic made TV news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a deer crashes into a hair salon shop, hearing me get up and an old hauler.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Yes, my knees too snap, crackle and pop when I rise up from sitting.  

Morning all. Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, the city has been cleaning the streets now for a while, one neighbourhood at a time.

We in Forest Lawn are 17th in line of 20 neighbourhoods with 15 done to date. Our turn is nearing and may even be this weekend or early in the new week.

7)Deer Ridge
8)Lacombe Park
9)Inglewood
10)Mission
11)Riverside
12)Pineview
13)Woodlands
14)Braeside
15)Kingswood
16)Grandin
17)Forest Lawn
18)Sturgeon Heights
19)Akinsdale
20)Heritage Lakes


----------



## SINC

Dunno why my brain suddenly kicked in and reminded me to post tomorrow's Whatzit?

So here it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, the city has been cleaning the streets now for a while, one neighbourhood at a time.
> 
> We in Forest Lawn are 17th in line of 20 neighbourhoods with 15 done to date. Our turn is nearing and may even be this weekend or early in the new week.
> 
> 7)Deer Ridge
> 8)Lacombe Park
> 9)Inglewood
> 10)Mission
> 11)Riverside
> 12)Pineview
> 13)Woodlands
> 14)Braeside
> 15)Kingswood
> 16)Grandin
> 17)Forest Lawn
> 18)Sturgeon Heights
> 19)Akinsdale
> 20)Heritage Lakes


Bonne chance, mon ami. It is about time. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami. It is about time. :clap:


Yep, first time this year and likely the last as the melt usually begins in mid March.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, first time this year and likely the last as the melt usually begins in mid March.


Since we are near the hospital loop, we get it done quite often.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://themindcircle.com/1925-roll...YCNtF33mrcdLoN8UlB3iQqNCP9GrdoFcj1e6LlNDFSW5k

A true British doxie mobile.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dunno why my brain suddenly kicked in and reminded me to post tomorrow's Whatzit?
> 
> So here it is.


Haven't a clue. Looks like the letter holders we had to make in wood shop in grade 8. I could not make one since I was a real klutz around tools, so I made a napkin holder ................. which I still have.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Dunno why my brain suddenly kicked in and reminded me to post tomorrow's Whatzit?
> 
> So here it is.



I believe that Whatzit is a variation of what they call a _*lacing machine,*_ or hand stitching pony table, used when working with leather goods. Basically a vice or jig for holding the leather being worked on or laced together.

Patrick


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I believe that Whatzit is a variation of what they call a _*lacing machine,*_ or hand stitching pony table, used when working with leather goods. Basically a vice or jig for holding the leather being worked on or laced together.
> 
> Patrick


Right you are Patrick!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an avocado issue, a dancing bear and a picture of Bigfoot on a traffic cam?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP an avocado issue, a dancing bear and a picture of Bigfoot on a traffic cam?


Bigfoot? Interesting. 

Do like he did in Texas? :lmao:

Man: I can't stop singing 'The Green, Green Grass of Home.'
Doctor: That sounds like you’ve got the Tom Jones Syndrome.
Man: Is it common, doctor?
Doctor: Well, ‘It's Not Unusual.’Man: I can't stop singing 'The Green, Green Grass of Home.'
Doctor: That sounds like you’ve got the Tom Jones Syndrome.
Man: Is it common, doctor?
Doctor: Well, ‘It's Not Unusual.’


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warmer here today....around 4c, and drier. Have been acting on my New Years Resolution and started the Tequila Diet.....so far I’ve lost two days......


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I believe that Whatzit is a variation of what they call a _*lacing machine,*_ or hand stitching pony table, used when working with leather goods. Basically a vice or jig for holding the leather being worked on or laced together.
> 
> Patrick


Good job Patrick...I thought it was an industrial strength roach holder........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warmer here today....around 4c, and drier. Have been acting on my New Years Resolution and started the Tequila Diet.....so far I’ve lost two days......


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Good job Patrick...I thought it was an industrial strength roach holder........


 I am told for a decent roach holder you need at least a 2 inch nail pounded through the roach into a spare 2 x 4 or larger piece of scrap wood. 

Personally I have never seen one in real life but I understand they can be quite stubborn and offensive.

Patrick
---------


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, I was thinking of a different kind of roach..........


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, I was thinking of a different kind of roach..........


 I had to Google it, but I now have added a word to my vocabulary.

That would not be something I would even consider using.


Patrick
----------


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I had to Google it, but I now have added a word to my vocabulary.
> 
> That would not be something I would even consider using.
> 
> 
> Patrick
> ----------


"Don't bogart that joint, my friend, pass it over to me" ............. especially if the person had a roach clip. Haven't thought of that song in ages.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I am in the process of trying to make the site secure with a https designation and Hostgator has been trying to solve a few issues. Works fine in Safari and usually Firefox but has bigger issues on Macs if you are using Chrome is what they tell me. It may take a few days to complete the process as they solve coding issues.



I seem to have experienced a relapse and have ended up back in our local hospital where some meds etc. seem to be helping a fair bit, but a ways to go before completely back to almost normal. And I'm forced to use my iPad while I'm in the hospital.

But SAP still does not work with Safari or Chrome now on my iPad 3 using iOS 9.3.6, and I wonder if that accounts for the lower number of views I see in the chart on SAP??
Anyway, it works with my Firefox.

Patrick
---------


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I seem to have experienced a relapse and have ended up back in our local hospital where some meds etc. seem to be helping a fair bit, but a ways to go before completely back to almost normal. And I'm forced to use my iPad while I'm in the hospital.
> 
> But SAP still does not work with Safari or Chrome now on my iPad 3 using iOS 9.3.6, and I wonder if that accounts for the lower number of views I see in the chart on SAP??
> Anyway, it works with my Firefox.
> 
> Patrick
> ---------


 Get well soon, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Get well soon, mon ami. Paix.



Thanks Marc. Im sure hoping to.

I sure find this iPad 3 and the iOS and the way things work or most often don't work, sure frustrating to use compared ti my old iMac at home.

Patrick
--------


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc. Im sure hoping to.
> 
> I sure find this iPad 3 and the iOS and the way things work or most often don't work, sure frustrating to use compared ti my old iMac at home.
> 
> Patrick
> --------


Bonne chance, mon ami. Get home soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. _Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "Don't bogart that joint, my friend, pass it over to me" ............. especially if the person had a roach clip. Haven't thought of that song in ages.


Talk about great minds....I’m actually performing that song in my set next week.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I seem to have experienced a relapse and have ended up back in our local hospital where some meds etc. seem to be helping a fair bit, but a ways to go before completely back to almost normal. And I'm forced to use my iPad while I'm in the hospital.
> 
> But SAP still does not work with Safari or Chrome now on my iPad 3 using iOS 9.3.6, and I wonder if that accounts for the lower number of views I see in the chart on SAP??
> Anyway, it works with my Firefox.
> 
> Patrick
> ---------


That is odd indeed Patrick. My wife uses a three-year-old iPad and my buddy in Calgary has a six-year-old iPad and both work just fine using Safari. Go figure.

Anyway, get well soon so you can get back home and on your main machine.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an avacado issue, great music video and whatever you do, don't miss the lead item in WEBBITS, 'Japanese Farmers Plant Specific Strains of Rice to Grow Colorfully Illustrated Fields.' It is really something to behold with pictures that are amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Talk about great minds....I’m actually performing that song in my set next week.


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Talk about great minds....I’m actually performing that song in my set next week.






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


That brings back memories of my university days. Merci, Don.


----------



## Rps

Maybe SAP worthy....but if you’ve ever lived where you had an apartment above you.......

https://youtu.be/4IRB0sxw-YU


----------



## Rps

Don I saw Country Joe in Toronto many, many.......many years ago. Actually one of the best concerts I ever saw.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Maybe SAP worthy....but if you’ve ever lived where you had an apartment above you.......
> 
> https://youtu.be/4IRB0sxw-YU


Love it! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don I saw Country Joe in Toronto many, many.......many years ago. Actually one of the best concerts I ever saw.


Saw Country Joe once .............. at Woodstock.

"And it's one, two, three what are we fighting for?" 

"Next stop is Vietnam." :-(

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7Y0ekr-3So[/ame]


----------



## Rps

I remember the set up, which wasn’t more than you would have seen on a high school stage......the first words spoken were “ GIVE ME AN F”....then the rest and they were off and running.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I remember the set up, which wasn’t more than you would have seen on a high school stage......the first words spoken were “ GIVE ME AN F”....then the rest and they were off and running.


"What's that spell???? What's that spell?????????" :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.realsimple.com/food-rec...wwjSKOkoxje2ofI_awGNOLn9HFnSY_PbwPYV_sCLDOe-E

Especially the way my grandmother would make chicken soup.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the link, Marc, it led me to a great recipe for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks for the link, Marc, it led me to a great recipe for SAP.


A recipe section for SAP ............... a great idea. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et al, today on SAP Chinese New Year celebrations, a pivoting gate hinge, and weird health practices.


----------



## Rps

Marc, this one’s for you...


----------



## SINC

Search time, can you find the mouse among the mushrooms?


----------



## SINC

Or the penguin among the toucans?


----------



## Rps

Don, found them both fairly quickly....could always do the Where’s Waldo.....what I can never seem to see are those 3D pictures....my eyes can’t seem to focus properly on those.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, found them both fairly quickly....could always do the Where’s Waldo.....what I can never seem to see are those 3D pictures....my eyes can’t seem to focus properly on those.


It took me quite a while, different strokes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, this one’s for you...
> 
> View attachment 91806


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is just now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, posted this in the Science thread in error. Moved it here.

Hey Marc, a mechanic's helper doxie!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a stunning video, an escape artist and a Collector Pays Record £1Million For Rare Edward VIII Coin.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, posted this in the Science thread in error. Moved it here.
> 
> Hey Marc, a mechanic's helper doxie!


Still cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.healthyfoodhouse.com/ba...UdFV53ZGT3lBw7q9gnpcpJUbkyp68AROjI4kbhcxHRUmw

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a stunning video, an escape artist and a Collector Pays Record £1Million For Rare Edward VIII Coin.



Interesting, as of this am, SAP no longer loads or work in Firefox or Google Chrome, no change there, but now works in safari which it hasn't done for several weeks for me with my iPad 3 running iOS 936.

Just in case anyone was interested ...

Patrick
--------


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Very cold here this morning, so hot coffee shall be the name of the game today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would go well with SAP right now and today on SAP New Year fireworks over mount Fuji, dog best pals, and a very interesting story, 'Researchers Create ‘Artificial Cartilage’ That Can Repair Itself'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would go well with SAP right now and today on SAP New Year fireworks over mount Fuji, dog best pals, and a very interesting story, 'Researchers Create ‘Artificial Cartilage’ That Can Repair Itself'.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Got a chuckle our of the SAP heart miscue. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Morning smile...

Late at night, after driving halfway across Wisconsin, Rev. Arthur Gneeze was falling asleep at the wheel.

Pulled into the parking lot of a closed business, to rest up.

But shortly after he dozed off, the night watchman rapped on the van's window and said,

"Get your goddam van off our goddam lot, you sonova beach!"

To which the VERY offended reverend replied

"You shouldn't speak like that to me! I'm pastor Gneeze!!"

To which the Watchman replied "I don't care if you're past her panty line! You can't park here!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Morning smile...
> 
> Late at night, after driving halfway across Wisconsin, Rev. Arthur Gneeze was falling asleep at the wheel.
> 
> Pulled into the parking lot of a closed business, to rest up.
> 
> But shortly after he dozed off, the night watchman rapped on the van's window and said,
> 
> "Get your goddam van off our goddam lot, you sonova beach!"
> 
> To which the VERY offended reverend replied
> 
> "You shouldn't speak like that to me! I'm pastor Gneeze!!"
> 
> To which the Watchman replied "I don't care if you're past her panty line! You can't park here!"


----------



## Rps

Double confused....

I went for Chinese Food last night and got to chatting with the waiter. He told me he lived in Japan during the war and was a Kamikaze pilot. He told me his code name was "Chow Mein".

I said, "Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Kamakaze pilots sacrifice their own lives?" To which he replied, " Yes, but I was Chicken Chow Mein..."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Double confused....
> 
> I went for Chinese Food last night and got to chatting with the waiter. He told me he lived in Japan during the war and was a Kamikaze pilot. He told me his code name was "Chow Mein".
> 
> I said, "Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Kamakaze pilots sacrifice their own lives?" To which he replied, " Yes, but I was Chicken Chow Mein..."


 Did not see that one coming.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Double confused....
> 
> I went for Chinese Food last night and got to chatting with the waiter. He told me he lived in Japan during the war and was a Kamikaze pilot. He told me his code name was "Chow Mein".
> 
> I said, "Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Kamakaze pilots sacrifice their own lives?" To which he replied, " Yes, but I was Chicken Chow Mein..."


Excellent and noted for a future SAP.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP remembering Roy Rogers in our video, one smart grandma and a neat balancing act.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, a friend in St. John's sent this to me. SAP worthy?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, a friend in St. John's sent this to me. SAP worthy?


So worthy that I ran that very joke earlier this month, but will save it for future as once is never enough. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So worthy that I ran that very joke earlier this month, but will save it for future as once is never enough. Merci.


Oops.  Great minds think alike.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Oops.  Great minds think alike.


It was January 12 to be exact. 


Side Orders | St. Albert's Place


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I am part of a book club and they meet at 830AM. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today o SAP a tour of an Alberta 50's diner, a musical video and Liz II is fed up.


----------



## SINC

The city cleaned our street for the first time this year yesterday and as happens every time they do it, my 20 ft wide driveway shrinks to 14 feet. I cannot understand why they insist on leaving a pile of snow either side to make it difficult to get into the garage. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## Rps

Don, here’s a thought for the day for SAP maybe....

Being an astronaut on a mission to the moon would be the worst possible time to find out you’re a werewolf.......


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The city cleaned our street for the first time this year yesterday and as happens every time they do it, my 20 ft wide driveway shrinks to 14 feet. I cannot understand why they insist on leaving a pile of snow either side to make it difficult to get into the garage. Oh well, such is life.


They did the same thing to us when we were in St John's. Here in Lunenburg, some driveers come down the street but push the snow that they dump in front of out driveway into the garden. This requires them to back up and come into our driveway, but I appreciate it. Other drivers just come down the street and whatever new snow that is in our driveway stays there until I do something with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, here’s a thought for the day for SAP maybe....
> 
> Being an astronaut on a mission to the moon would be the worst possible time to find out you’re a werewolf.......


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Marc, it seems that Windsor isn’t just famous for pizza....









Drunken Blueberry sounds interesting....


----------



## Dr.G.

I like gourmet sausage .


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow is 02/02/2020 ................... same from right to left and left to right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some Ground Hog Day coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed Ground Hog Day coffee is ready now. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 0C temps. We got about an inch of snow overnight. Now, will Sam see his shadow this morning? That is the question of the day.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP 'You ain't nothin' but a groundhog, fake meat and our video, 'Why Renewables Can’t Save The Planet'.

And also a visit to the welfare office.


----------



## Dr.G.

'You ain't nothin' but a groundhog" ................. Elvis would be proud.


----------



## Rps

Morning smile for you all....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning smile for you all....
> 
> View attachment 91830


Morning Rp, I thought of you when I used that Welfare chuckle today!


----------



## Rps

Don, it was certainly in my sense of humour....


----------



## eMacMan

Absolutely cloudless. Another 16 weeks of winter in the Pass.


----------



## eMacMan

For those who want the official prognostication here it be:
https://www.punxsutawneyspirit.com/content/02022020-—-punxsutawney-phils-report-gobblers-knob


> ....After Phil directed Deeley to the proper scroll, all eyes — and ears — turned to Lundy, who proclaimed, on behalf of Phil: “It’s a Phil-phantastic day in these beautiful woods; thousands and thousands in the Knob neighborhood. You faithful followers are the best, it’s true; and who wouldn’t want neighbors just like you. Now, my forecast on a day that’s a palindrome will cause some to cheer and some to moan. So do I hope you think it’s favorly, for there is no shadow of me; early spring it will be!”


BTW Whether or not you are one to stubbornly cling to the month, day, year nomenclature, 02/02/2020 is indeed a mirror date.

Also of interest:
https://www.punxsutawneyspirit.com/content/breaking-deeley-responds-petas-call-phil-retire
Comments salient!


----------



## Rps

Just wondering if I made Pork Tartare would today be Ground Hog Day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just wondering if I made Pork Tartare would today be Ground Hog Day?




:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP 'You ain't nothin' but a groundhog, fake meat and our video, 'Why Renewables Can’t Save The Planet'.
> And also a visit to the welfare office.



I am still stuck in bed with my iPad for a good deal of time trying to recover, but I seem to be having some trouble increasing the resolution on today's what'sit? In order to view it properly. 

At first glance it appears to be a type of metal gun cleaner rod, but oddly, if I save the image and then increase the size and resolution, it changes to something that looks completely different and if seems to be made of nice grained wood. Strange. Almost as if it's a completely different image!!!

So I think I got stumped this week but I haven't got the energy to get to my iMac to do any better for an answer.

Patrick
----------


----------



## SINC

The object is sitting on a piece of wood. The wood has nothing to do with the item, it is just for background contrast.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor, a professional photographer, took this picture of Lunenburg this morning.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> My neighbor, a professional photographer, took this picture of Lunenburg this morning.


He takes beautiful pictures. I would run them on SAP, but not without permission and credit


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> He takes beautiful pictures. I would run them on SAP, but not without permission and credit


I am surprised that it does not have his name imprint on the pic. Still, I would not use it without his permission.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I will watch the Super Bowl until half time and then go to bed. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The object is sitting on a piece of wood. The wood has nothing to do with the item, it is just for background contrast.



I realize that, but The Whatzit? When viewed on the SAP page appears to possibly be a metal black gun cleaning rod, but when I save the image and then expand it, it takes on a wood green appearance. Completely different to what it looks like on the SAP page.

Patrick
---------


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I am surprised that it does not have his name imprint on the pic. Still, I would not use it without his permission.



It does seem a bit strange that a professional photographer would post his photos without some sort of identification signature.

Patrick
---------


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video about an upstairs neighbour, a cute puppy and Yeah, we really need that carbon tax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.

Don, cute pup .............. and funny Andy Rooney items.


----------



## SINC

We've been having issues with our main fridge in the kitchen for the past few days. On Friday the interior temp jumped up to 52° while the freezer in the lower part of the fridge remained at 0°. It is a 23 cu ft GE. So we called a repair guy on Saturday who asked that we text him with details and he would try and get here early this week. 

Then yesterday we emptied the fridge and crammed what we could into the other fridge in the basement, but it was 3/4 full, to begin with. Then my bar mini-fridge in my office was emptied and the contents were taken to the garage where I have two mini bar fridges and the office fridge held the rest of the contents.

Last night we reset the temp controls to 0° for the freezer and 37° for the fridge and went to bed. This morning those temps are still the same and the fridge apparently corrected itself overnight as it was functioning normal again.

All of this leads me to believe the fridge is OK, but the computer card in the temp control is the culprit. I hope so as a card should be much cheaper than replacing the fridge, although it is about 10 years old now.

If the repairman gets here to repair it, we will refill it. No way am I gonna haul all that stuff around again until I am sure it will stay working.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've been having issues with our main fridge in the kitchen for the past few days. On Friday the interior temp jumped up to 52° while the freezer in the lower part of the fridge remained at 0°. It is a 23 cu ft GE. So we called a repair guy on Saturday who asked that we text him with details and he would try and get here early this week.
> 
> Then yesterday we emptied the fridge and crammed what we could into the other fridge in the basement, but it was 3/4 full, to begin with. Then my bar mini-fridge in my office was emptied and the contents were taken to the garage where I have two mini bar fridges and the office fridge held the rest of the contents.
> 
> Last night we reset the temp controls to 0° for the freezer and 37° for the fridge and went to bed. This morning those temps are still the same and the fridge apparently corrected itself overnight as it was functioning normal again.
> 
> All of this leads me to believe the fridge is OK, but the computer card in the temp control is the culprit. I hope so as a card should be much cheaper than replacing the fridge, although it is about 10 years old now.
> 
> If the repairman gets here to repair it, we will refill it. No way am I gonna haul all that stuff around again until I am sure it will stay working.



When our fridge and freezer suddenly gave up the ghost after 22 years, luckily in winter, we put everything in plastic containers and into a tool storage bin outside. All was fine until our new fridge/freezer arrived from Sears. 

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Man there was a time when fridges were built to last for at least 50 years. Computer chips are not an improvement!

Noticed on the SAP word match that the meaning of interpolate has changed from 'educated guess' to 'falsify'. Clearly the CAGWA crowd has had a cataclysmic impact on the English language.


----------



## SINC

Bob, our fridge is just over 10 years old. It was a floor model at The Bay and we paid 33 % off. If it is just a minor board, I shall be grateful.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bob, our fridge is just over 10 years old. It was a floor model at The Bay and we paid 33 % off. If it is just a minor board, I shall be grateful.


What was the final verdict?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What was the final verdict?


Great guy who said it might just need to be vacuumed out at the back. It is so big and heavy that we have not been able to clean it, so he showed me how to move it. Cleaned it up and he said he wants us to try it for a week and if it behaves, that is all that is required, no part necessary. If that fails, he would return with the part and replace it, a 10-minute job. He said he would not charge another service call fee ($105) to do that, just the part which is $140.

Whew. *Wipes sweat from forehead*


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a great story on a Calgary Wildlife Officer Uses Shotgun To Free Deer Who Locked Antlers. Also a sample of more of Billy Strings music and you likely did not know, but next week is Diarrhea week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Great guy who said it might just need to be vacuumed out at the back. It is so big and heavy that we have not been able to clean it, so he showed me how to move it. Cleaned it up and he said he wants us to try it for a week and if it behaves, that is all that is required, no part necessary. If that fails, he would return with the part and replace it, a 10-minute job. He said he would not charge another service call fee ($105) to do that, just the part which is $140.
> 
> Whew. *Wipes sweat from forehead*


Good to hear, Don. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Don. :clap::clap:


Couple of interesting things he also mentioned.

Our fridge is one of the best models GE ever made before they sold out to a Chinese firm. It is not as good as the old ones that used freon for coolant, as the new coolant is not as good. He says this model will last 30 years or more, but not 50 like most fridges used to last.

Apparently, if the old coolant leaked, it came out of the system as a form of Mustard Gas and that was the main safety reason it was discontinued for use.

Never knew that.


----------



## Rps

Don a morning smile for SAP maybe......I’m in my obscure mood today..

A Blue Jay applied for the receptionists job at the new AT&T headquarters. 
The interviewer, a bit non-plussed, told the Jay that the candidate had to be able to type at least 80 words per minute. 
The Jay demonstrated a 100 wpm talent! 
Not wanting to hire a BIRD for the job, the interviewer told the Jay that the candidate had to be able to take dictation. 
The Jay surpassed all other candidates. 
Finally the interviewer thought he'd be able to get rid of the Jay with "the candidate must be bilingual!" 
The Jay replied "Meow!!"


----------



## SINC

Thanks Rp, that'll work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don a morning smile for SAP maybe......I’m in my obscure mood today..
> 
> A Blue Jay applied for the receptionists job at the new AT&T headquarters.
> The interviewer, a bit non-plussed, told the Jay that the candidate had to be able to type at least 80 words per minute.
> The Jay demonstrated a 100 wpm talent!
> Not wanting to hire a BIRD for the job, the interviewer told the Jay that the candidate had to be able to take dictation.
> The Jay surpassed all other candidates.
> Finally the interviewer thought he'd be able to get rid of the Jay with "the candidate must be bilingual!"
> The Jay replied "Meow!!"


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I have an early doctor's appointment. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to pull the pin. I have an early doctor's appointment. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.



Nothing too exciting or exotic I hope Marc. ;-)



Patrick
----------


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nothing too exciting or exotic I hope Marc. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick
> ----------


No, just a routine cardio ultrasound to see if my heart is still beating. 

How are you feeling these days, mon ami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a dog and a door in our video, Charlie Brown is wondering and Linguistics Student Pinpoints Differences In Western Canadian Dialects. We have dialects in the west?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bach home again. Got a big scare. They hooked me up for an EKG and all there was on the screen was a flat line and a monotone beep. She turned the machine off and on ……………….. and then there was the beep/beep/beep of a heart beat. So, I did not flat line on the table. The cardio ultra sound showed that I did, indeed, have a heart. 

So, all in all, good news.


----------



## SINC

I'm surprised she didn't turn you off and on as well, to see if it fixed the issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm surprised she didn't turn you off and on as well, to see if it fixed the issue.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Brunch treats are on the house today at the Café Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Glad to hear your Dr’s appointment went well....and yum on the treats.

Your morning smile....the Ol’ Bald Guy, or as I like to call myself the Yul Brenner of the Banjo butchering “On The Cover Of The Rolling Stone” last night in the Phog Lounge here in Windsor....or is that hear in Windsor?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Rp. Enjoy the treats. We only made four of each in that there is usually only you, me, Don and Patrick who are regulars here in The Shang. Such is Life.

Dalton bound anytime soon?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...nzPVJw1u4BID_ZSm3_qjFRU8g-L0sU3-sJ2EdaKpiYrDQ

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, we are hoping to go soon. It seems every time we start to get ready something crops up.....I guess those would be “such is life” moments.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we are hoping to go soon. It seems every time we start to get ready something crops up.....I guess those would be “such is life” moments.


True. Deborah and I shall be going to Scottsdale, AZ at the end of Feb. for about a week. Might take in a SF Giants spring training game while we are there.


----------



## Rps

Marc little whispers has the Dodgers shopping.....not good for the Giants.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc little whispers has the Dodgers shopping.....not good for the Giants.


Yes, I heard about the trade they are making for Mookie B and Price. Boston is crazy to let them go. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...nzPVJw1u4BID_ZSm3_qjFRU8g-L0sU3-sJ2EdaKpiYrDQ
> 
> Don, some SAP filler material?


Indeed it is, thanks Marc. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed it is, thanks Marc. :clap:


A nice human interest item.


----------



## pm-r

*CaareCare curse*



Dr.G. said:


> A nice human interest item.


BOme car


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Dogs saw some deer in the front garden, so of course had to let me know.  Such is Life. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, tody on SAP a video of Icelandic food. Imagine eating an entire sheep's head!


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like I am getting the same temps and weather as Don. However, with lots of freezing rain in the forecast for tonight, if I go silent tomorrow it is because we lost power once again. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A movie shot here in Lunenburg, NS. Nice scenes of downtown at about the 5:20 mark. The Salt Shaker Deli is our favorite year-round spot to eat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0-...dgqC6cs4EwnORzqOfhwRfviUKrDYxRNrRRPxT57NuvNp8


----------



## Dr.G.

Lights are starting to flicker, so best to call it a night. See you all tomorrow ………….. I hope. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A movie shot here in Lunenburg, NS. Nice scenes of downtown at about the 5:20 mark. The Salt Shaker Deli is our favorite year-round spot to eat.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0-...dgqC6cs4EwnORzqOfhwRfviUKrDYxRNrRRPxT57NuvNp8




Dang, I can't View it as YouTube window says I am restricted when using my iPad 3, and the same thing happens when using the provided a link to a YouTube video when reading SAP.

Patrick
--------


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Dang, I can't View it as YouTube window says I am restricted when using my iPad 3, and the same thing happens when using the provided a link to a YouTube video when reading SAP.
> 
> Patrick
> --------


Let's try this Patrick to see if you can view Marc's video this way:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






And while I am at it, here is today's SAP video:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Dang, I can't View it as YouTube window says I am restricted when using my iPad 3, and the same thing happens when using the provided a link to a YouTube video when reading SAP.
> 
> Patrick
> --------


Sorry to hear this, Patrick. How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We did not lose power overnight, so fresh coffee is brewing. Enjoy


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, how's the back of your hand look this morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, how's the back of your hand look this morning?


Afternoon, Don. My back and knees are stiff from shoveling ice, but what should the back of my hand look like today?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Don. My back and knees are stiff from shoveling ice, but what should the back of my hand look like today?


Well, today's video on SAP (also posted above for Patrick) tells you to look at the back of your hand.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, today's video on SAP (also posted above for Patrick) tells you to look at the back of your hand.


Oops. Just went to SAP now …………….. very creepy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. Winds are gusting up to 100km/h, so there is power for now. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a very old but very striking Oldsmobile, drain the swamp at the CBC since Less Than 1% Of Canadians Watch Local CBC Broadcasts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. What a night. Winds were gusting at 125km/h and sustained at 100km/h for hours on end. Amazingly, we lost power twice for about 30 seconds. People all around us and outside of Lunenburg are still without power. We lost half of a large tree out front, but it is just leaning against another large tree and not new power lines.

Hot coffee on the house all weekend.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, glad you didn't suffer and severe damages. Amazing your power stayed on in that kind of wind.


----------



## Rps

Don my warped sense of humour enjoyed the “criticism” joke.....here’s one for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, glad you didn't suffer and severe damages. Amazing your power stayed on in that kind of wind.


Did lose a tree that was draped over our power lines in the front garden.


----------



## Rps

That tree looks pretty nasty....always sad to see that happen.

Don SAP maybe...


Top Ten Signs You Know Provincial Health Care Cuts Are Coming..


10. Your Viagra prescription includes a Popsicle stick and some duct tape.

9. The only 100% covered expense is embalming.

8. Your Prozac comes in colors and has little "m"s on each pill.

7. Preventive Care Coverage includes "an apple a day".

6. Your primary care physician is wearing the pants you gave to Goodwill last month.

5. Buffalo Wild Wings is an approved pharmacy.

4. The only proctologist lists his address as Rotorooter.

3. The tongue depressors taste faintly of Fudgesicles.

2. Directions to the Dr.'s office include "Take a left when you enter the trailer park".

1. The annual breast exam is conducted at Hooter's


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That tree looks pretty nasty....always sad to see that happen.
> 
> Don SAP maybe...
> 
> 
> Top Ten Signs You Know Provincial Health Care Cuts Are Coming..
> 
> 
> 10. Your Viagra prescription includes a Popsicle stick and some duct tape.
> 
> 9. The only 100% covered expense is embalming.
> 
> 8. Your Prozac comes in colors and has little "m"s on each pill.
> 
> 7. Preventive Care Coverage includes "an apple a day".
> 
> 6. Your primary care physician is wearing the pants you gave to Goodwill last month.
> 
> 5. Buffalo Wild Wings is an approved pharmacy.
> 
> 4. The only proctologist lists his address as Rotorooter.
> 
> 3. The tongue depressors taste faintly of Fudgesicles.
> 
> 2. Directions to the Dr.'s office include "Take a left when you enter the trailer park".
> 
> 1. The annual breast exam is conducted at Hooter's


Yes, it was a tall tree in our front garden. There are still four more there, but any loss of a tree is sad.  At least it did not fall on the house or take down the power lines.


----------



## SINC

Yep in our 32 years here we lost three 60+ foot birches, two Shubert Cherries and five Maples. All to a combo of disease and/or intrusion into fences or foundations. Miss every one, 'cept for the leaves to rake.


----------



## SINC

What a gorgeous moon in the eastern sky tonight. A day before full but so bright. Love it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep in our 32 years here we lost three 60+ foot birches, two Shubert Cherries and five Maples. All to a combo of disease and/or intrusion into fences or foundations. Miss every one, 'cept for the leaves to rake.


Yes, it is always sad to lose a tree.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What a gorgeous moon in the eastern sky tonight. A day before full but so bright. Love it.


Yes a beautiful "snow moon" here as well, Don. Venus is also very bright these days as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a musical video about a church, a mean trick and of course the Whatzit? which I forgot again yesterday. Grrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today...finally.... we’ve had four days of snow fall....lucky for us it’s been staggered and really in 1 inch drops...so each morning I get to push the drive and walkway clean....no big deal.

Don the Whatzit is some sort fixture. It looks like the “head holder” that was used to hold mannequins when I went to hairdressing school ( a long time ago...don’t ask..) or one for making fly fishing flies.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today...finally.... we’ve had four days of snow fall....lucky for us it’s been staggered and really in 1 inch drops...so each morning I get to push the drive and walkway clean....no big deal.
> 
> Don the Whatzit is some sort fixture. It looks like the “head holder” that was used to hold mannequins when I went to hairdressing school ( a long time ago...don’t ask..) or one for making fly fishing flies.


Yep, fishing fly tool is right on! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today...finally.... we’ve had four days of snow fall....lucky for us it’s been staggered and really in 1 inch drops...so each morning I get to push the drive and walkway clean....no big deal.
> 
> Don the Whatzit is some sort fixture. It looks like the “head holder” that was used to hold mannequins when I went to hairdressing school ( a long time ago...don’t ask..) or one for making fly fishing flies.


Lucky you, Rp. One inch snowfalls are easy on the body. :clap:


We have been lucky with snow followed by rain to help wash away the snow.

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/ca/lunenburg/44.377,-64.316?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a musical video about a church, a mean trick and of course the Whatzit? which I forgot again yesterday. Grrr.



I'd say that today's Whatisit? has to be a *Fly Tying Master Clamp-On Vice *or just a *Fly Tying Master Vice.* But it does have a built-in table clamp.

Patrick
---------


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'd say that today's Whatisit? has to be a *Fly Tying Master Clamp-On Vice *or just a *Fly Tying Master Vice.* But it does have a built-in table clamp.
> 
> Patrick
> ---------


Yep, right you are Patrick!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, right you are Patrick!



Great, I guess all the hospital drugs have left me some brain cells that still work.


Patrick
--------


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of China's road system, a rare Scottish bird and a frolicking baby elephant.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of China's road system, a rare Scottish bird and a frolicking baby elephant.


Morning, Don. Don't forget to look up.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in the Shang. I hope everyone is OK


----------



## SINC

I am fine thanks, just busy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am fine thanks, just busy.


Good to hear. Patrick? Rp? et al?????????


----------



## SINC

Well, Rp was in the baseball thread this morning and perhaps Patrick is taking it easy as he is still recovering?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, Rp was in the baseball thread this morning and perhaps Patrick is taking it easy as he is still recovering?


My best to one and all. Paix, mes amis. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video features the largest horses in the world, a truthful wife and renewing a driver's license at 105 years old.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I enjoy the pics of cars that never made it into production. Quite the styling.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I enjoy the pics of cars that never made it into production. Quite the styling.


Morning Marc, there are still eight more cars upcoming in the series including some of the wildest designs yet in the mid-50s.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I, too, like the non-prod vehicles. Most of those in the 50s appear to have a “flying” ability. I remember Popular Mechanics saying by our time now we would all be in flying cars......


----------



## SINC

Here is a story for Marc and Rps they might enjoy! 

_A university student wanted to sit next to his professor at break time. However, the teacher regarded the student with a haughty face and said: “A dove should not be friends with a donkey.”

“Then I shall fly on,” the student replied with a cheeky smile.

The teacher was clearly annoyed by the cheeky reply and decided to make sure to do everything in his power to fail the student in his exams. In the oral exam, he gave the student the hardest questions, but the student had incredible answers for everything. Therefore, hoping he could still fail his victim, the teacher asked him a trickier question: “You’re walking on a road and you find two bags. One contains gold, the other cleverness. Which bag do you choose?”

“The gold.”

“I don’t agree. I would choose cleverness, because that’s more important than money.”

“Everyone would choose what they don’t have,” said the student.

The teacher turns red, and he is so outraged he writes “ass” on the student’s paper. The student leaves without looking at the paper. However, he returns shortly, gives back his paper and says: “Excuse me sir, you did sign my paper, but you forgot to give my grade!_”


----------



## Rps

Now that’s funny....my type of humour. Here’s one for you...

A man was in a bar with some buddies and he began to complain about the idiosyncratic ways of his wife....namely her almost violent react when he used her toothbrush. “I mean we’ve been together for 30 years of intimacy.....” to which his buddy sez “I don’t get”. “Me too,” sez the guy, “ I mean if you can find a better way to clean out dog sh*t from the soles of your shoes I’d be all in.”.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, there are still eight more cars upcoming in the series including some of the wildest designs yet in the mid-50s.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I, too, like the non-prod vehicles. Most of those in the 50s appear to have a “flying” ability. I remember Popular Mechanics saying by our time now we would all be in flying cars......


I recall those predictions as well, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is a story for Marc and Rps they might enjoy!
> 
> _A university student wanted to sit next to his professor at break time. However, the teacher regarded the student with a haughty face and said: “A dove should not be friends with a donkey.”
> 
> “Then I shall fly on,” the student replied with a cheeky smile.
> 
> The teacher was clearly annoyed by the cheeky reply and decided to make sure to do everything in his power to fail the student in his exams. In the oral exam, he gave the student the hardest questions, but the student had incredible answers for everything. Therefore, hoping he could still fail his victim, the teacher asked him a trickier question: “You’re walking on a road and you find two bags. One contains gold, the other cleverness. Which bag do you choose?”
> 
> “The gold.”
> 
> “I don’t agree. I would choose cleverness, because that’s more important than money.”
> 
> “Everyone would choose what they don’t have,” said the student.
> 
> The teacher turns red, and he is so outraged he writes “ass” on the student’s paper. The student leaves without looking at the paper. However, he returns shortly, gives back his paper and says: “Excuse me sir, you did sign my paper, but you forgot to give my grade!_”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now that’s funny....my type of humour. Here’s one for you...
> 
> A man was in a bar with some buddies and he began to complain about the idiosyncratic ways of his wife....namely her almost violent react when he used her toothbrush. “I mean we’ve been together for 30 years of intimacy.....” to which his buddy sez “I don’t get”. “Me too,” sez the guy, “ I mean if you can find a better way to clean out dog sh*t from the soles of your shoes I’d be all in.”.


XX)


----------



## Rps

Don and Marc, a friend of mine sent me this...I thought it was worth sharing.....maybe SAP as well..

How to survive a heart attack if alone:

1. Let’s say it’s 7.25pm and you’re going home (alone of course) after an unusually hard day on the job.
2. You’re really tired, upset and frustrated.
3 Suddenly you start experiencing severe pain in your chest that starts to drag out into your arm and up in to your jaw. You are only about five km from the hospital nearest your home.
4. Unfortunately you don’t know if you’ll be able to make it that far.
5. You have been trained in CPR, but the guy who taught the course did not tell you how to perform it on yourself.

CALL 911, UNLOCK YOUR DOOR,. CHEW AN ASPIRIN. Then,

6. Since many people are alone when they suffer a heart attack without help, the person whose heart is beating improperly and who begins to feel faint, has only about 10 seconds left before losing consciousness.
7. However, these victims can help themselves by coughing repeatedly and very vigorously. A deep breath should be taken before each cough, and the cough must be deep and prolonged, as when producing sputum from deep inside the chest. A breath and a cough must be repeated about every two seconds without let-up until help arrives, or until the heart is felt to be beating normally again.
8. Deep breaths get oxygen into the lungs and coughing movements squeeze the heart and keep the blood circulating. The squeezing pressure on the heart also helps it regain normal rhythm. In this way, heart attack victims can get to a hospital.
9. Tell as many other people as possible about this. It could save their lives!!
10. A cardiologist says If everyone who gets this mail kindly sends it to 10 people, you can bet that we’ll save at least one life.
11. Rather than sending jokes, please... contribute by forwarding this mail which can save a person’s life.
12. If this message comes around you... more than once… please don’t get irritated... You should instead, be happy that you have many friends who care about you & keeps reminding you how to deal with a Heart attack.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a woman's work, 'All About That Bass', a musical video with some fantastic voices and 'Real-Life Hobbits' Shared Earth With Modern Humans.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, weird weather coming. Warm today but expecting 4 inches of snow tonight with -8 temps.....then moving to +5 didn’t think I moved to Calgary.

On a sad note, it was reported today that Christie Blatchford past away.......I always admired her writing.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> On a sad note, it was reported today that Christie Blatchford past away.......I always admired her writing.


Aw, that is too bad Rp, I had many good times at Sun events with Christie. She will be missed. What a character. RIP.


----------



## SINC

On a lighter not, this one may tickle your fancy:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ozphz46rwj9mvdq/Two Prime Ministers.mov?dl=0


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> On a lighter not, this one may tickle your fancy:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ozphz46rwj9mvdq/Two Prime Ministers.mov?dl=0


Cute.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Aw, that is too bad Rp, I had many good times at Sun events with Christie. She will be missed. What a character. RIP.


My dad used to say if she wrote it, it was reported.........and I bet she was a character.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don and Marc, a friend of mine sent me this...I thought it was worth sharing.....maybe SAP as well..
> 
> How to survive a heart attack if alone:
> 
> 1. Let’s say it’s 7.25pm and you’re going home (alone of course) after an unusually hard day on the job.
> 2. You’re really tired, upset and frustrated.
> 3 Suddenly you start experiencing severe pain in your chest that starts to drag out into your arm and up in to your jaw. You are only about five km from the hospital nearest your home.
> 4. Unfortunately you don’t know if you’ll be able to make it that far.
> 5. You have been trained in CPR, but the guy who taught the course did not tell you how to perform it on yourself.
> 
> CALL 911, UNLOCK YOUR DOOR,. CHEW AN ASPIRIN. Then,
> 
> 6. Since many people are alone when they suffer a heart attack without help, the person whose heart is beating improperly and who begins to feel faint, has only about 10 seconds left before losing consciousness.
> 7. However, these victims can help themselves by coughing repeatedly and very vigorously. A deep breath should be taken before each cough, and the cough must be deep and prolonged, as when producing sputum from deep inside the chest. A breath and a cough must be repeated about every two seconds without let-up until help arrives, or until the heart is felt to be beating normally again.
> 8. Deep breaths get oxygen into the lungs and coughing movements squeeze the heart and keep the blood circulating. The squeezing pressure on the heart also helps it regain normal rhythm. In this way, heart attack victims can get to a hospital.
> 9. Tell as many other people as possible about this. It could save their lives!!
> 10. A cardiologist says If everyone who gets this mail kindly sends it to 10 people, you can bet that we’ll save at least one life.
> 11. Rather than sending jokes, please... contribute by forwarding this mail which can save a person’s life.
> 12. If this message comes around you... more than once… please don’t get irritated... You should instead, be happy that you have many friends who care about you & keeps reminding you how to deal with a Heart attack.



All fine ideas, Rp. I also grab my wallet with my provincial health card and list of meds I take.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> All fine ideas, Rp. I also grab my wallet with my provincial health card and list of meds I take.


I always carry a list of what I take, plus my doctors business card, in my wallet.


----------



## SINC

That makes three of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I always carry a list of what I take, plus my doctors business card, in my wallet.





SINC said:


> That makes three of us.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP filler material?


Indeed it is, thanks!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an interesting approach, a dog wants pizza and our video, Can A Puppy Adopt A Stray Kitten?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Cute puppy/kitten clip and I too would like some pizza.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Cute puppy/kitten clip and I too would like some pizza.


Well, if you like pizza you have to come to Windsor!!!


----------



## SINC

Busy day for me. First, a trip to order four new tires and make an appointment to have them installed next Wednesday. 

Then a trip next door from my mechanic to sell a new ad for SAP to the computer store. 

Then it was off to Walmart to buy a new Seagate Mini SSD connected by USB for my mini. 

Then across town to my barber to get my ears lowered, followed by a trip to the beer store for a case of 24 good old SK Pilsner on sale for 27.99 today. 

Over to the mall across the street to go to Safeway flower shop to pick up a rose bowl for Ann for Valentines as well as a card. All this done inan hour and 45 minutes.

Then had lunch and got to work on the Mini set up and just got that done after 90 minutes of tinkering.

Ann is headed out to do some shopping, so methinks it is time to crack a cold Pil as a reward for all I accomplished today. *slurp*


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Ann is headed out to do some shopping, so methinks it is time to crack a cold Pil as a reward for all I accomplished today. *slurp*



I can recall when Pilsner with almost an identical label was made by Lethbridge Breweries. My beer of choice in a long gone era.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> I can recall when Pilsner with almost an identical label was made by Lethbridge Breweries. My beer of choice in a long gone era.


If I recall it was also bottled in Prince Albert and Regina and I think they were known as Sick's Breweries, each with a label that showed the location of the bottlers,


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, if you like pizza you have to come to Windsor!!!


I have been spoiled by NYC pizza. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Then across town to my barber to get my ears lowered …." Why lower your ears?????????????


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Then across town to my barber to get my ears lowered …." Why lower your ears?????????????


Guess you never heard the expression which was very common in western Canada in the 1950s:

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/have_one's_ears_lowered


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Guess you never heard the expression which was very common in western Canada in the 1950s:
> 
> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/have_one's_ears_lowered


Oh!! I never heard that expression before. Send pics of your "lowered ears".


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. I am a bit sore from shoveling today. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of doxies barking at a deer in my neighbor's garden. So, coffee shall be brewing shortly. enjoy


----------



## SINC

Morning marc, today on SAP a video on how to cook Cottage Potatoes, a thought for Valentine's Day and a hairy shake.


----------



## Rps

Marc, as I am bald...you could say my ears are lowered to ground level. 

Cold here today at -12, but sunny. Will be making dinner tonight for Valentines Day......


----------



## Rps

The reason we like dogs.....if only everyone was greeted this way

https://youtu.be/17S5CUM9lUw


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> The reason we like dogs.....if only everyone was greeted this way
> 
> https://youtu.be/17S5CUM9lUw


Thanks Rp, I snagged that one for a future SAP! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The reason we like dogs.....if only everyone was greeted this way
> 
> https://youtu.be/17S5CUM9lUw


I get this sort of greeting in the morning, but I suspect it is because I am about to feed them and then let them outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, as I am bald...you could say my ears are lowered to ground level.
> 
> Cold here today at -12, but sunny. Will be making dinner tonight for Valentines Day......


----------



## SINC

The battery in my iPhone 8 Plus gave me a warning that it was on its last legs this morning. I went into the Apple store in West Ed Mall and they did not have a battery in stock. The directed me to Southgate Mall all the way over the south side of the city. Instead, I took their diagnostic report to Westworld, an Apple dealer which was on my way home. They had a battery and told me to return about an hour from now to pick it up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The battery in my iPhone 8 Plus gave me a warning that it was on its last legs this morning. I went into the Apple store in West Ed Mall and they did not have a battery in stock. The directed me to Southgate Mall all the way over the south side of the city. Instead, I took their diagnostic report to Westworld, an Apple dealer which was on my way home. They had a battery and told me to return about an hour from now to pick it up.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Deer next door set off our doxies once again. It is very cold and I will cut the deer some slack. Still, doxies should be looking out for badgers not deer. Anyway, now I am up and starting to make some coffee. Later …………..


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a jive couple in our video, two versions of the flu and a little kid with a big laugh.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a jive couple in our video, two versions of the flu and a little kid with a big laugh.


Luckily, most of us got our flu shots.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...chilly here today...but sunny. We will be in the 5 to 6 c range by Sunday...so that’s good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just got back from a day trip to Wolfville, NS. They have a great farmer's market there on Sat.


----------



## SINC

Just a quick note to SAP readers here that we were finally able to secure the SAP site. It was a nightmare that took months to figure out, but today we finally clicked with our server.

Please change the address on your SAP bookmark to: *https://www.mybirdie.ca*


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just a quick note to SAP readers here that we were finally able to secure the SAP site. It was a nightmare that took months to figure out, but today we finally clicked with our server.
> 
> lease change the address on your SAP bookmark to: *https://www.mybirdie.ca*


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Thought I may leave this here for Rp especially and Marc and myself who can only admire the talent it takes to play a banjo. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oki150lYgWU


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thought I may leave this here for Rp especially and Marc and myself who can only admire the talent it takes to play a banjo.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oki150lYgWU


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Whatzit? which I forgot again, dang, a video on energy drinks, but would you drink one? and a windy day door.

Did I mention morning sex?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy a quiet Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did I mention morning sex?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Dull and 4c here today.....much better than the cold of the other day.

Don the Whatzit is kind of ornate...like something you’d find on a dining room table....my first thought it was something of a sugar cube crusher.


----------



## Rps

Just wondering if anyone has been watching the XFL games? I like some of the rules to be sure. The receivers and QBs are not in sync but that is to be expected. I like the kickoff rules....I think a “no-yards” on punts would fit in nicely. The option of a 1,2,3 convert is interesting. What is ironic is that for a set of rules which are geared for scoring....the games are typical or even less in scoring than the NFL or CFL. Attendance hovers around 17,000 per team in Week 1, Week 2 I noticed Washington was down. TV will determine if this survives....which I don’t think it will but so far it has lasted longer than the AAF. What I really like is the broadcasts with the fans hearing the play calls, the officials and the replay. Side lines interviews and locker room will last for a few more games then someone will screw that up. All in all I still prefer U.S. College, CFL then NFL football in that order. And a note for Don, college ball only for the atmosphere.


----------



## Dr.G.

"All in all I still prefer U.S. College, CFL then NFL football in that order." Me too, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, Deborah thinks that the whatzit pic, if it had a longer handle, could be a muddler to crush mint for mint julips.


----------



## SINC

Nope, sorry guys not a crusher of any kind. It is an ornate form of a very ordinary tool with a very common use in all your lifetimes.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...Fv-R8wjmdEDFydPJbIf_Ynorgt_bc2e5sCihUL8z5Hnjk

Don, some local SAP material?


----------



## SINC

I just got this email from Patrick which explains his absence the past couple of days:

Hi Don,

I can't seem to log in to eMac.ca for some reason but I would suggest that today's Whatizit is an elaborate antique silver darning egg sock.

Patrick

And as usual, he is right! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just got this email from Patrick which explains his absence the past couple of days:
> 
> Hi Don,
> 
> I can't seem to log in to eMac.ca for some reason but I would suggest that today's Whatizit is an elaborate antique silver darning egg sock.
> 
> Patrick
> 
> And as usual, he is right! :clap:


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

An update for ehMac.ca for my account.

I was actually able to log back in after multiple attempts but it certainly not always remembering me curious

Also trying to use Mac iOS 9 Dictation with my iPad 3.

I'm getting tired of having to make so many corrections it's almost easier just to take a packet out.

Also very annoying why it keeps changing what has already been dictated even if it was correct. most annoying.

Patrick
---------


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> An update for ehMac.ca for my account.
> 
> I was actually able to log back in after multiple attempts but it certainly not always remembering me curious
> 
> Also trying to use Mac iOS 9 Dictation with my iPad 3.
> 
> I'm getting tired of having to make so many corrections it's almost easier just to take a packet out.
> 
> Also very annoying why it keeps changing what has already been dictated even if it was correct. most annoying.
> 
> Patrick
> ---------


I have never tried dictation on my Mac. Maybe I should in case I ever need it, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

One of the best trips down memory lane. Not sure who wrote this, but much of it is true for some of us.

"Heavens to Murgatroyd!

Lost Words from our childhood: Words gone as fast as the buggy whip!
Sad really. The other day a not so elderly lady said something to her son about driving a Jalopy and he looked at her quizzically and said "What the heck is a Jalopy?" He never heard of the word jalopy! She knew she was old, ... but not that old.

About a month ago, I illuminated some old expressions that have become obsolete because of the inexorable march of technology.
These phrases included "Don't touch that dial," "Carbon copy," "You sound like a broken record" and "Hung out to dry."
Back in the olden days we had a lot of 'moxie'. We'd put on our best 'bib and tucker' to 'straighten up and fly right'.
Heavens to Betsy! Gee whillikers! Jumping Jehoshaphat! Holy moley!
We were 'in like Flynn' and 'living the life of Riley'.
Even a regular guy couldn't accuse us of being a knucklehead, a nincompoop or a pill. Not for all the tea in China!
Back in the olden days, life used to be swell, but when's the last time anything was swell?

And don't forget Oh, my aching back! Kilroy was here, .. but he isn't anymore.
We wake up from what surely has been just a short nap and before we can say, "Well, I'll be a monkey's uncle!" 
Or, This is a 'fine kettle of fish'!

We discover that the words we grew up with, the words that seemed omnipresent as oxygen, have vanished with scarcely a notice from our tongues and our pens and our keyboards.

Poof, go the words of our youth, the words we've left behind.
We blink, and they're gone. 

Where have all those great phrases gone?Long gone: Pshaw,
The milkman did it.
Hey, it's your nickel! Don't forget to pull the chain. Knee high to a grasshopper. Well, Fiddlesticks! Going like sixty. 
I'll see you in the funny papers. Don't take any wooden nickels. Wake up and smell the roses.

It turns out there are more of these lost words and expressions than Carter has liver pills.
This can be disturbing stuff! ("Carter's Little Liver Pills" are gone too.) 

We of a certain age have been blessed to live in changeable times. For a child, each new word is like a shiny toy, a toy that has no age. We at the other end of the chronological arc have the advantage of remembering there are words that once existed and there were words that once strutted their hour upon the earthly stage and now are heard no more, except in our collective memories. It's one of the greatest advantages of aging.
Leaves us to wonder where Superman will find a phone booth.

See ya later, alligator! Okidoki! Well, I hope you are Hunky Dory after you read this and chuckle.

WE ARE THE CHILDREN OF THE FABULOUS 40'S 50'S & 60'S NO ONE WILL EVER HAVE THAT OPPORTUNITY AGAIN.
WE WERE GIVEN ONE OF OUR MOST PRECIOUS GIFTS, ... OUR MEMORIES MAKE US RICH."


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a great video of a boy and his puppy playing baseball, if I was a plastic surgeon and gluing dad's stuff to the roof. Happy Family Day to all who have a holiday today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Heritage Day, Don.


----------



## Rps

Great post Marc! Happy Family, Heritage, Flag or what ever day to all.

Don a shortie for SAP maybe....

Dear Algebra,

Please stop asking us to find your ‘X’, She’s never coming back, and please don’t ask ‘Y’


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great post Marc! Happy Family, Heritage, Flag or what ever day to all.
> 
> Don a shortie for SAP maybe....
> 
> Dear Algebra,
> 
> Please stop asking us to find your ‘X’, She’s never coming back, and please don’t ask ‘Y’


:clap:

:lmao::lmao:

How is Life treating you these days, Rp? Any closer to a Dalton, GA move/visit?


----------



## Rps

I think we are Marc, we have a few appointments to clear up and are looking at March timeframe....hopefully.


----------



## SINC

Interesting this morning when I checked the unique visitors to SAP numbers. I changed to a secure URL four days ago and visitors are up 28% in that time and puts SAP on a pace to have a total of over 370,000 such visits a year. I assume when the February month-end totals come in, there will be a huge jump in pages viewed as well. Sure didn't expect that kind of response.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I think we are Marc, we have a few appointments to clear up and are looking at March timeframe....hopefully.


Bon voyage, mon ami. How long would you be staying there?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting this morning when I checked the unique visitors to SAP numbers. I changed to a secure URL four days ago and visitors are up 28% in that time and puts SAP on a pace to have a total of over 370,000 such visits a year. I assume when the February month-end totals come in, there will be a huge jump in pages viewed as well. Sure didn't expect that kind of response.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video hack to fix your sticky frying pan, running around naked and Giant Funnel-Web Spiders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I trust that you shall not be running around naked ………… either inside or outside of the Shang Clubhouse.


----------



## SINC

No Marc, at -31° with a wind chill of -38° I shall remain clothed and inside today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Marc, at -31° with a wind chill of -38° I shall remain clothed and inside today.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

True …………. for some of us.


----------



## SINC

Busy day again so no time to even get here. Got to get up and have the Suzuki in for new tires by 8:00 tomorrow morning. Will wait for the install as we only have one vehicle in the winter, Should be 'about an hour' says my mechanic Rob Sinclair. We shall see. Good news is the coffee is free and usually pretty good at the shop.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Busy day again so no time to even get here. Got to get up and have the Suzuki in for new tires by 8:00 tomorrow morning. Will wait for the install as we only have one vehicle in the winter, Should be 'about an hour' says my mechanic Rob Sinclair. We shall see. Good news is the coffee is free and usually pretty good at the shop.


Good luck with the tire install.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for coffee tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to a strange dream I had ……………. I dreamt that we had puppies running around the house. Anyway, there are no puppies and I have started the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video cover of Jolene, practice beers and butter your hard-boiled eggs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video cover of Jolene, practice beers and butter your hard-boiled eggs.


I am not a fan of hard boiled eggs, but I do like butter on toast. Nice flower pics, Don. Spring will soon be here ………… I hope.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I am not a fan of hard boiled eggs, but I do like butter on toast. Nice flower pics, Don. Spring will soon be here ………… I hope.


I guess scrambled eggs are your only egg like, are they?

I love 'em any way at all, poached on toast, fried over easy, fried/poached in an English muffin, soft boiled, hard boiled, shirred, scrambled and fried egg and tomato sandwich.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....I’m a scrambled or omelette guy.

Sunny here today with rising temps...we should be hitting 10 or 11c on the weekend.......if this keeps up I’ll have to get the lawn mower out.

Can BBQ weather be far behind?


----------



## Rps

Don was researching some arrangements for St Paddy’s and thought this might be a good video for SAP on the day...

https://youtu.be/Hwb8C2TijYE


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I guess scrambled eggs are your only egg like, are they?
> 
> I love 'em any way at all, poached on toast, fried over easy, fried/poached in an English muffin, soft boiled, hard boiled, shirred, scrambled and fried egg and tomato sandwich.


Scrambled eggs = :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....I’m a scrambled or omelette guy.
> 
> Sunny here today with rising temps...we should be hitting 10 or 11c on the weekend.......if this keeps up I’ll have to get the lawn mower out.
> 
> Can BBQ weather be far behind?


:clap:

We are considering using the BBQ this evening. It is +6C and sunny right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...odb74EPnGibopRLCad6I2ocvCMNnb20L9Q1wKNnBaxe8w

We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Things are heating up here. Local anti protesters served natives with the court injunction, chased them off the Edmonton blockade and loaded up the barricades and hauled them away. Trains can now travel again. What Trudeau won't do, ordinary citizens are fully prepared to do. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

And how long was Trudeau and his buddies going to keep talking about it with nothing happening ...???


Patrick
--------


----------



## Dr.G.

https://digg.com/video/ames-window-...bCpaTrkz2LwWTQ_hGHxGMfGFOmQ-XWkZ-G0OFgTMjfULo

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://digg.com/video/ames-window-...bCpaTrkz2LwWTQ_hGHxGMfGFOmQ-XWkZ-G0OFgTMjfULo
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


Yep, already have it in my future vid file. Great minds and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, already have it in my future vid file. Great minds and all.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, tody on SAP some great advice before you have a colonoscopy in our video, man buns and doggy covers up.


----------



## Dr.G.

There WILL be school tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Here is a bit of a challenge. Find the cat in this photo. Good luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is a bit of a challenge. Find the cat in this photo. Good luck!


Middle left?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Here is a bit of a challenge. Find the cat in this photo. Good luck!



I think you did this or one very similar to it about a year or so ago.

Anyway, its almost at the the top of the middle pile.

must admit it sure is blended in.


Patrick
-------


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of the rehearsal for the Tokyo Olympics opening, a rabbit steals a cookie and a look at your horoscope.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of the rehearsal for the Tokyo Olympics opening, a rabbit steals a cookie and a look at your horoscope.


An interesting horoscope, Don. I agree. :clap:


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Here is a bit of a challenge. Find the cat in this photo. Good luck!


Not easy to find on just one cup of coffee....after another....not so bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not easy to find on just one cup of coffee....after another....not so bad.


Rp, BT coffee brings out the best in you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...eu2GDRSKB7sYranpwSxu6vl64LFQ3RpHLBtYssuobCpe8

There are a great many mourning doves in the trees surrounding our property here in Lunenburg, NS. A great many jays as well.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...eu2GDRSKB7sYranpwSxu6vl64LFQ3RpHLBtYssuobCpe8
> 
> There are a great many mourning doves in the trees surrounding our property here in Lunenburg, NS. A great many jays as well.



We see the odd one here Marc, but they are plentiful around Windthorst when we visit 
Ann's family.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We see the odd one here Marc, but they are plentiful around Windthorst when we visit
> Ann's family.


Songbirds are slowly returning to the Lunenburg area. With so little snow on the ground, food must be more plentiful. As well, despite this morning's bitterly cold temps, things are milder this winter.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP no more sharpies, an old video of That's Alright Mama by Paul McCartney and The Photography Of Richard Wear.


----------



## SINC

Darn near forgot the Whatzit preview!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...cars-tank-is-full/ar-BB10fahd?ocid=spartanntp

Don, some SAP filler material?

Not sure what that Whatzit pic turns, but I can picture it on various items.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure what that Whatzit pic turns, but I can picture it on various items.


Hint: The item is a stand-alone device, Marc.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...cars-tank-is-full/ar-BB10fahd?ocid=spartanntp
> 
> Don, some SAP filler material?


Nice find Marc, thank you!


----------



## SINC

Our city is being overrun with coyotes, this shot was taken in front of a house in the neighbourhood. The howling goes on all night as the mating season is in full swing.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Darn near forgot the Whatzit preview!


Wow! I’m stumped. I can’t get a sense of its size. Looks like and industrial strength smoker, or bug repeller, or incense burner......none of which are it I am sure.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, with the howling at the neighbour’s place.....
are you sure it’s the coyotes........


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Darn near forgot the Whatzit preview!



I would say that Whatzit seems to be a *vintage pencil sharpener.*


Patrick
--------


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I would say that Whatzit seems to be a *vintage pencil sharpener.*
> 
> 
> Patrick
> --------


Great guess Patrick! I forgot all about what they looked like when I was a kid....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice find Marc, thank you!


Yes, an interesting bit of trivia.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Great guess Patrick! I forgot all about what they looked like when I was a kid....



Boy, you're a lot older than me if you actually used one of those when you were a kid. Or maybe your school just had to use old equipment. ;-)


Patrick
---------


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our city is being overrun with coyotes, this shot was taken in front of a house in the neighbourhood. The howling goes on all night as the mating season is in full swing.


 We have deer roaming our neighborhood, but never a coyote.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Say Don, with the howling at the neighbour’s place.....
> are you sure it’s the coyotes........



:lmao: :clap: :lmao:


Patrick
---------


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, with the howling at the neighbour’s place.....
> are you sure it’s the coyotes........


Rp, I think the photo pretty much confirms what the howling origin is.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Rp, I think the photo pretty much confirms what the howling origin is.



Isn't that just an elaborate garden gnome? ;-)


Patrick
----------


----------



## eMacMan

The whatzit looks more like it was intended to sharpen mechanical pencils. Remember using one of those when doing very small pencil lettering when I was a draftsman.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> The whatzit looks more like it was intended to sharpen mechanical pencils. Remember using one of those when doing very small pencil lettering when I was a draftsman.



I'd agree, and to be more precise and accurate, that's exactly what it's intention was for, maintaining a good sharp point on a *mechanical pencil*, rather than sharpening a standard wooden type pencil.


Patrick
------


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some freshly brewed coffee and lively discussions. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

@Marc
For your collection... ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> For your collection... ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday coffee is just starting to brew. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a video to make you smile, money for nothing and my kinda guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a video to make you smile, money for nothing and my kinda guy.


Glad you included that item about Seth Morgan's painting. The Gathering Place is a worthy destination for the profits. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

I'm just going to drop this here on the way by . . .


----------



## pm-r

...


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I'm just going to drop this here on the way by . . .



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm just going to drop this here on the way by . . .


Amen, Brother. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Amen, Brother. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


I can remember every teacher's name I ever had, that's how much of an impression they left on me:

Grades: 
1 Miss Carroll
2 Mrs. Hofer
3 Mrs. Anderson
4 Miss Craib
5 Mrs. Alcorn
6 Miss Migowsky
7 Mr. Billingsly
8 Mr. Burnett
9 Miss Bibby
10 Miss Thornton
11 Mr. Newlove
12 Mr. Newlove

Also 20 others who taught me in other than homeroom classes in high school.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I can remember every teacher's name I ever had, that's how much of an impression they left on me:
> 
> Grades:
> 1 Miss Carroll
> 2 Mrs. Hofer
> 3 Mrs. Anderson
> 4 Miss Craib
> 5 Mrs. Alcorn
> 6 Miss Migowsky
> 7 Mr. Billingsly
> 8 Mr. Burnett
> 9 Miss Bibby
> 10 Miss Thornton
> 11 Mr. Newlove
> 12 Mr. Newlove
> 
> Also 20 others who taught me in other than homeroom classes in high school.


I have blanked out the name of my teacher in K due to the traumatic experiences I experienced then/there. Still, I can recall all of my grades 1-6 teachers and the good teachers I had in grades 7-12 (we had various teachers for each of the content area subjects we took).


----------



## pm-r

> I can remember every teacher's name I ever had, that's how much of an impression they left on me:



Wow... that's some impression...!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Thought I would share my recipe for cheesecake if anyone wants to make one, it's easy!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thought I would share my recipe for cheesecake if anyone wants to make one, it's easy!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

I do not ever recall Venus ever being so bright, clear and large in the night sky as it is tonight, sorry all I had was my iPhone to capture it, but wow!


----------



## pm-r

Wow... that sure appears to be bright!!

How about this:
The brightest planets in February's night sky: How to see them (and when)
https://www.space.com/33619-visible-planets-guide.html


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us get going this fine Monday morning.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a fun pastime at the mall, Hydrophobic Clothes and Winter In Japan.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and cool here today.

I thought I’d post one of my all time favourite song writers......some may not know him but Townes Van Zandt wrote some legendary song ....I think he is right up there with Kris Kristofferson. 

https://youtu.be/zaP8NGML_QE

Not sure if it’s SAP worthy due to age but it’s a wonderful piece which I’m trying to learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a fun pastime at the mall, Hydrophobic Clothes and Winter In Japan.


Mall parking lot parking ……………..


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I will be heading out to spend about 10 days in Scottsdale, AZ to visit her sister. So, I may go incommunicado during this time frame.


----------



## Rps

Checking out the Dodgers...............


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I will be heading out to spend about 10 days in Scottsdale, AZ to visit her sister. So, I may go incommunicado during this time frame.


Good time of the year to visit Arizona. Have fun!

Bit of a drive but you might want to check out the North Rim of the Canyon while you're there.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I will be heading out to spend about 10 days in Scottsdale, AZ to visit her sister. So, I may go incommunicado during this time frame.


But but the dogs! Who will take them out in the early morning for 10 days?? 

Here is a guide to the 'old' downtown part of the city. Some interesting stuff you may want to visit.

https://assets.experiencescottsdale...date_86f82475-c8f2-439a-ada3-59e4d8daeee4.pdf


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Checking out the Dodgers...............


The SF Giants play in Scottsdale, AZ. Will see one game while we are there. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Good time of the year to visit Arizona. Have fun!
> 
> Bit of a drive but you might want to check out the North Rim of the Canyon while you're there.


Merci, mon ami.

Yes, I have been to the North Rim twice.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> But but the dogs! Who will take them out in the early morning for 10 days??
> 
> Here is a guide to the 'old' downtown part of the city. Some interesting stuff you may want to visit.
> 
> https://assets.experiencescottsdale...date_86f82475-c8f2-439a-ada3-59e4d8daeee4.pdf


We will put them outside and let them fend for themselves, hunting for badgers for food. 

Actually, we have a professional dog/house sitter who will live here in the house with them.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I will be heading out to spend about 10 days in Scottsdale, AZ to visit her sister. So, I may go incommunicado during this time frame.



I enjoyed a marvelous time at my bosses place in Scottsdale years ago during March when a hail storm hit and all the roofs and lawns turned white and their swimming pool turned into a cloud of steam and you could barely see it.

There were still some orange and grapefruit trees in bloom and fruit and the smell was heavenly. Certainly is dry air there.

I hope you enjoy your trip there. 


Patrick
---------


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I enjoyed a marvelous time at my bosses place in Scottsdale years ago during March when a hail storm hit and all the roofs and lawns turned white and their swimming pool turned into a cloud of steam and you could barely see it.
> 
> There were still some orange and grapefruit trees in bloom and fruit and the smell was heavenly. Certainly is dry air there.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your trip there.
> 
> 
> Patrick
> ---------


Merci, mon ami. Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just filed my CRA taxes for this year. Getting a refund, which is nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we await the dawn and the start of a new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a video about always following instructions, wanna borrow my phone? and a new dinosaur found here in Alberta.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Well just when you thought winter might be gone, we are expecting 10 to 15 cm of snow tomorrow.......it must have been because I had the BBQ out yesterday.....


----------



## Rps

It’s that time of year again.......

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/wind...czki-day-2020-1.5474976?__vfz=medium=sharebar


----------



## SINC

Dang, now ya went and made me hungry.


----------



## Rps

Don, I never realised how big a deal it is down here until we moved here....there are line ups out the doors of the bakeries here....they sell thousands of the things......mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Well just when you thought winter might be gone, we are expecting 10 to 15 cm of snow tomorrow.......it must have been because I had the BBQ out yesterday.....


:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dang, now ya went and made me hungry.


:love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It’s that time of year again.......
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/wind...czki-day-2020-1.5474976?__vfz=medium=sharebar


I had these once when I was student teaching in Rochester, NY which had a large Polish community located near the high school where I was teaching.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/25/investing/apple-watch-heartline-johnson-and-johnson/index.html

Of interest for some of us here in The Shang …………. me included.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/25/investing/apple-watch-heartline-johnson-and-johnson/index.html
> 
> Of interest for some of us here in The Shang …………. me included.


Odd the story mentions you need a model 6S iPhone or later. Hmmm. I own an 8 Plus so that is covered.

My watch is a series 2 and altho it still receives all updates it cannot perform some of the functions of newer watches. They are expensive, but I would never be without one again and will one day upgrade when I am feeling 'flush'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Odd the story mentions you need a model 6S iPhone or later. Hmmm. I own an 8 Plus so that is covered.
> 
> My watch is a series 2 and altho it still receives all updates it cannot perform some of the functions of newer watches. They are expensive, but I would never be without one again and will one day upgrade when I am feeling 'flush'.


Deborah still has a 6S iPhone and an old iMac, and we both have newer iPads. No watches, however.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/25/investing/apple-watch-heartline-johnson-and-johnson/index.html
> 
> Of interest for some of us here in The Shang …………. me included.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I will bet it will take quite some time before the plan becomes available in Canada or connected with any medical plan.
> 
> I believe there are already some Canadian medical companies using their own sensors and monitors.
> 
> I was fitted with a Philips remote wrist sensor while I was in the hospital, but it was only for in hospital monitoring monitoring use.
> 
> I sent my Apple reseller son a photo as a joke saying that Apple had sent a demo trial version for me and the hospital to try out. He didn't bite. ;-)
> 
> Here's one of the shots:
> .
> 
> Patrick
> ----------


----------



## Dr.G.

"I will bet it will take quite some time before the plan becomes available in Canada or connected with any medical plan."

I agree, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP mini burgers to whet your appetite, the hijab and These Miniature Tools Taught Ancient Children How To Hunt And Fight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.

Don, you were up early. Feeling OK?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing.
> 
> Don, you were up early. Feeling OK?


Went to bed around 7:00 woke up near midnight so did SAP and back to bed by 2:00 and slept until 6:00. All is good.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.....getting the shovel ready for the snow fall. Oh well a morning smile for you.

Cute enough for SAP Don?

In class one day, Mr. Johnson pulled Johnny over to his desk after a test, and said, "Johnny I have a feeling that you have been cheating on your tests."
Johnny was astounded and asked Mr. Johnson to prove it.
"Well, said Mr. Johnson, I was looking over your test and the question was,
'Who was our first president?', and the little girl that sits next to you, Mary, put 'George Washington,' and so did you."
"So, everyone knows that he was the first president."
"Well, just wait a minute," said Mr. Johnson.
"The next question was, 'Who freed the slaves?'
Mary put Abraham Lincoln and so did you."
"Well, I read the history book last night and I remembered that," said Johnny.
"Wait, wait," said Mr. Johnson.
"The next question was, 'Who was president during the Louisiana Purchase?'
Mary put 'I don't know,' and you put, 'Me neither'."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.....getting the shovel ready for the snow fall. Oh well a morning smile for you.
> 
> Cute enough for SAP Don?
> 
> In class one day, Mr. Johnson pulled Johnny over to his desk after a test, and said, "Johnny I have a feeling that you have been cheating on your tests."
> Johnny was astounded and asked Mr. Johnson to prove it.
> "Well, said Mr. Johnson, I was looking over your test and the question was,
> 'Who was our first president?', and the little girl that sits next to you, Mary, put 'George Washington,' and so did you."
> "So, everyone knows that he was the first president."
> "Well, just wait a minute," said Mr. Johnson.
> "The next question was, 'Who freed the slaves?'
> Mary put Abraham Lincoln and so did you."
> "Well, I read the history book last night and I remembered that," said Johnny.
> "Wait, wait," said Mr. Johnson.
> "The next question was, 'Who was president during the Louisiana Purchase?'
> Mary put 'I don't know,' and you put, 'Me neither'."


Snow!!!! XX)


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all.....getting the shovel ready for the snow fall. Oh well a morning smile for you.
> 
> Cute enough for SAP Don?
> 
> In class one day, Mr. Johnson pulled Johnny over to his desk after a test, and said, "Johnny I have a feeling that you have been cheating on your tests."
> Johnny was astounded and asked Mr. Johnson to prove it.
> "Well, said Mr. Johnson, I was looking over your test and the question was,
> 'Who was our first president?', and the little girl that sits next to you, Mary, put 'George Washington,' and so did you."
> "So, everyone knows that he was the first president."
> "Well, just wait a minute," said Mr. Johnson.
> "The next question was, 'Who freed the slaves?'
> Mary put Abraham Lincoln and so did you."
> "Well, I read the history book last night and I remembered that," said Johnny.
> "Wait, wait," said Mr. Johnson.
> "The next question was, 'Who was president during the Louisiana Purchase?'
> Mary put 'I don't know,' and you put, 'Me neither'."


You bet Rp, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

"The next question was, 'Who was president during the Louisiana Purchase?'
Mary put 'I don't know,' and you put, 'Me neither'."

:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Trying to get more sleep to prepare for a time zone change.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Time to pull the pin. Trying to get more sleep to prepare for a time zone change.


When do you leave, Marc?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP mini burgers to whet your appetite,... ... ...




To each their own I guess, but those mini burgers were about the most unappetizing I have ever seen prepared.

Great I guess if you'd like steamed meat patties, tons of onions and a hotdog relish on your mini burgers or sliders.


Patrick
----------


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "The next question was, 'Who was president during the Louisiana Purchase?'
> Mary put 'I don't know,' and you put, 'Me neither'."
> 
> :lmao::clap::lmao:


Alternate ending..

The final question was, "Name:" and you put "Mary". 

(Ba Dum Tsss!) 

Hi Shang Gang! Don't BAN ME (yet!) Hahaha!

Hope all in the gang are well. I'm just "popping" in to drop a bit of corn and leave!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Alternate ending..
> 
> The final question was, "Name:" and you put "Mary".
> 
> (Ba Dum Tsss!)
> 
> Hi Shang Gang! Don't BAN ME (yet!) Hahaha!
> 
> Hope all in the gang are well. I'm just "popping" in to drop a bit of corn and leave!


Howdy Kim, long time no hear from, Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video A Man Of Constant Sorrow, take me to your leader and When You Eat Eggs Every Day, This Is What Happens To Your Body.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video A Man Of Constant Sorrow, take me to your leader and When You Eat Eggs Every Day, This Is What Happens To Your Body.


Thanks, Don - that song, though going 'waaaay back to the 1920s and interpreted by many artists, will always remind me of 2000's "O Brother Where Art Thou", one of the funniest films of that era.

And a visit to SAP always brings a great selection of very cool vehicles... a nice way to start the day!

Hope you're all having a good one out there....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When do you leave, Marc?


We head out to the airport at about 3PM my time.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Alternate ending..
> 
> The final question was, "Name:" and you put "Mary".
> 
> (Ba Dum Tsss!)
> 
> Hi Shang Gang! Don't BAN ME (yet!) Hahaha!
> 
> Hope all in the gang are well. I'm just "popping" in to drop a bit of corn and leave!


Morning, Kim. Welcome back. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Thanks, Don - that song, though going 'waaaay back to the 1920s and interpreted by many artists, will always remind me of 2000's "O Brother Where Art Thou", one of the funniest films of that era.
> 
> And a visit to SAP always brings a great selection of very cool vehicles... a nice way to start the day!
> 
> Hope you're all having a good one out there....


Morning, Mark. How are you these days? Lots of wind and rain in the forecast for this part of NS.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Thanks, Don - that song, though going 'waaaay back to the 1920s and interpreted by many artists, will always remind me of 2000's "O Brother Where Art Thou", one of the funniest films of that era.
> 
> And a visit to SAP always brings a great selection of very cool vehicles... a nice way to start the day!
> 
> Hope you're all having a good one out there....


Thanks, Mark, I am always amazed by the way readership of SAP continues to slowly grow over the past decade of publishing it and it is due in part to admirers of cool cars from the past. I have visited hundreds of car shows and taken thousands of photos and my files are bulging with those shots.

The film "O Brother Where Art Thou" holds a special place in my heart. I was camping with two friends in Battleford, SK. back in 2005 and mentioned the movie to them as they both enjoy bluegrass, but neither had ever seen it, so I offered to download the movie from iTunes and play it for them. They loved it and we laughed and laughed. We now play it every year we go camping.

But here is the thing. The WIFI in that campground was so slow and the movie so long that I used my cell phone USB modem of that era to download it. when I got my cell phone bill for the month, it came to $113 extra for the data over and above my regular monthly fee for overage charges. I now jokingly refer to it as 'my $113 movie'. The annual viewings have now reduced the cost of that particular movie to about $7 per play and falling. 

Ah, the memories.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We head out to the airport at about 3PM my time.


Have a great trip!


----------



## Rps

Don my favourite line in that film was “ wheeze thoughts youse was a tawoooood”


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP our video A Man Of Constant Sorrow, take me to your leader and When You Eat Eggs Every Day, This Is What Happens To Your Body.


Thanks for that video cover of Man of Constant Sorrow. It was good enough to watch twice! (and I'll probably go back for a 3rd run) 

I too love that movie and it's among my top 10 all-time faves. (I own both the CD and the DVD and play them often). The music is just fabulous, and one of the favourite spokes of my vocal wheelhouse too. (Just had the great fun of performing a couple of nights at one of the many events of Calgary's Midwinter Bluesfest) 

What's new with you and yours?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Have a great trip!


Merci. Heading off soon so I shall wish one and all a good 10 days. Until then, Rp, you are in charge of making coffee. Merci, mon ami.

Peace to one and all.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Kim. Welcome back. How is Life treating you these days?


Thanks Marc, 

Life is good with me and mine, thank you. No one has COVID19, the stock market will recover and I'm getting a new pet fish soon! 

Let me know how the Doxies are doing when you return from your trip. Safe travels!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Don my favourite line in that film was “ wheeze thoughts youse was a tawoooood”


Hah! Yeah that was a great line. 

Coffee please RP - double milk, hold the blueberries! 

How are you and yours? Still playing banjo? 

I looked hard at a Ukulele recently, but didn't get out my wallet.


----------



## Rps

Morning Kim. I’ve been playing my Uke more and more. They are certainly cheaper than a banjo. You can get a fairly good one for under $200.....and there are many Uke Groups you can join.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Thanks for that video cover of Man of Constant Sorrow. It was good enough to watch twice! (and I'll probably go back for a 3rd run)
> 
> I too love that movie and it's among my top 10 all-time faves. (I own both the CD and the DVD and play them often). The music is just fabulous, and one of the favourite spokes of my vocal wheelhouse too. (Just had the great fun of performing a couple of nights at one of the many events of Calgary's Midwinter Bluesfest)
> 
> What's new with you and yours?


Well, not much new other than daughter Crystal got another female puppy last August who is growing up fast. A red doodle. Meet Emersyn formally, but known as Emmy.


----------



## SINC

With Marc gone for 10 days, it will be quiet around here. Oddly enough, I see he was on Facebook this morning though, so he must have take a laptop with him.

At any rate, today on SAP a government sandwich, a Synchronized Walking Event - Tokyo Olympics that is amazing and oh yeah, the gif below that you stare at for 30 seconds and then look at something else:


----------



## Rps

Don, she will be a biggie!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, she will be a biggie!


That photo was taken back on November 4/19 so she is pretty much fully grown now at 11 months, born last April. She looks much bigger than she actually is due to the fur coat. She weighs just 42 lbs and is about the height of her golden retriever sire.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video made years ago that forecast Don Cherry's demise, low flying aircraft and Drinking Beer Daily ‘Can Nearly Double A Man’s Chances Of Hitting 90 Compared To Teetotallers’.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and cool here today but we will be hitting 10c tomorrow and the next day so BBQ weather again.

Don maybe for your Mother’s Day file for SAP..

https://richmondmom.com/2020/02/22/motherhood-summed-up/


----------



## Rps

Don some SAP humour..

Eleven people were hanging on a rope under a helicopter, ten men and one woman. The rope was not strong enough to carry them all, so they decided that one has to leave, because otherwise they are all going to fall.

They were not able to name that person, until the woman held a very touching speech. She said that she will voluntarily let go of the rope, because as a woman she is used to giving up everything for her husband and kids, or for men in general, and was used to always making sacrifices with little in return.

As soon as she finished her speech, all the men started clapping their hands.......


And.....

Why are married women usually a little heavier than single women?

Because single ladies come home look in the fridge & go to bed.

Married women come home look in the bed & go to the fridge.


----------



## Rps

As a public service announcement for any Canadians confused as to who our U.S. brothers and sisters may vote for.....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and cool here today but we will be hitting 10c tomorrow and the next day so BBQ weather again.
> 
> Don maybe for your Mother’s Day file for SAP..
> 
> https://richmondmom.com/2020/02/22/motherhood-summed-up/


Nice find Rp, and thanks for passing it along, filed and ready for Mom's Day. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video made years ago that forecast Don Cherry's demise, low flying aircraft and Drinking Beer Daily ‘Can Nearly Double A Man’s Chances Of Hitting 90 Compared To Teetotallers’.



Any chance of a Sunday Whatzit? Preview???


Patrick
---------


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Any chance of a Sunday Whatzit? Preview???
> 
> 
> Patrick
> ---------


Dag nab it, I keep forgettin'!

You would think with dozens of things to remember for getting SAP up every day, I could at least remember to do this. Sorry 'bout that! 

Here ya go!


----------



## eMacMan

Never seen one before but I am thinking some sort of air filter.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Never seen one before but I am thinking some sort of air filter.


Well, that is not what Bixman says the answer is and to be honest, I have no idea what it is used for even though I know the answer. Sorry, can't even give a hint, except it is not from North America from what I can tell.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP something to think about.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention a video you should watch, Years and Years - This Is Your Fault - Listen and learn people.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today and temps moving to 10c.

Don, no idea as to the Whatzit..........


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today and temps moving to 10c.
> 
> Don, no idea as to the Whatzit..........


That is understandable Rp. When I comped SAP for tomorrow this morning I still had no idea what it was as I read Bixman's answer, so I googled the term it is called and presto!, I knew immediately what it was and now can give a hint.

It is not a cube, it just gives you that impression the first time you look at it. Instead, look at it as a flat piece laying on a flat surface may very well change your thinking as to what it really is.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Dag nab it, I keep forgettin'!
> 
> You would think with dozens of things to remember for getting SAP up every day, I could at least remember to do this. Sorry 'bout that!
> 
> Here ya go!


It seems I got a bit sidetracked yesterday as my Apple Dealer son presented me with a nice fairly recent iPad Pro model to replace my old iPad 2. Quite a difference I must say.

Now, as for the Sunday Whatzit?, I'd suggest that it is actually an image of a _*Hexagon Trivet*_.

Probably not the best thing to display properly on the webpage.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Now, as for the Sunday Whatzit?, I'd suggest that it is actually an image of a _*Hexagon Trivet*_.
> 
> Probably not the best thing to display properly on the webpage.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Right you are sir! Never before heard them called trivets though. We always knew them as hot pads.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video tour of Antarctica, kittens in a bush and a look at Mondays.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> It seems I got a bit sidetracked yesterday as my Apple Dealer son presented me with a nice fairly recent iPad Pro model to replace my old iPad 2. Quite a difference I must say.
> 
> Now, as for the Sunday Whatzit?, I'd suggest that it is actually an image of a _*Hexagon Trivet*_.
> 
> Probably not the best thing to display properly on the webpage.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Great guess Patrick. I was actually thinking it was a trivet but didn’t state that.....conviction is everything...


----------



## Rps

Morning all, rainy here today but we are around 10c temp wise.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Great guess Patrick. I was actually thinking it was a trivet but didn’t state that.....conviction is everything...



I'll give you your choice Rps, even if you were just thinking the answer. ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

How are things on the Left Coast? Your weather similar to ours today?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> How are things on the Left Coast? Your weather similar to ours today?



It seems to be, but a little bit cooler at 5C, with showers and heavy overcast grey clouds.

Hopefully all chance of snow has passed, but the flowering ornamemental cherry and plum trees are about at their peak. Quite beautiful...,

These should give one an idea if they will load... Moss St and Fifth St typical...




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of interesting instruments, just back from our cruise and a baby wants more.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, chance of rain today but hitting double digits in temp.....almost no snow left anywhere. 
Patrick we do not have any blooms anywhere.....envious.


----------



## Rps

I enrolled in an Adult Ed class in origami.
I got a rejection letter saying the class was full.
I don’t know what to make of it.


----------



## SINC

Morning a, today on SAP springtime in Germany, Charles the klutz and a guy who can really moonwalk in our video.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be interesting around here in the next few weeks as they are building two new homes on the lots next to us.........noise and traffic snarls will be the order of the week I’m sure.


----------



## SINC

Mornin' Rp, just thinking about firing up another loaf of homemade bread today. 

About a week back I pulled out the bread maker, tossed in the ingredients and waited for the bread to bake a 2-pound loaf. Hmmm, what's that noise? Be darned if it didn't start banging and then quit when the dough was on the first knead cycle. It was deader than a doornail.

So, out came the dough into a bowl and then onto a floured board for the first kneading and rise. Did that twice more and my poor hands were done in. Waaaay too much work for this guy. Finally baked it in the oven and it turned out fine.

Then, Monday, I found a Sunbeam bread maker in Real Canadian Superstore here in the city for $79.99. I thought to myself, that is very reasonable but decided to check out other stores in the city since I was out and about anyway.

A quick trip to both the Walmart Super Centre and Canadian Tire showed both stores had the identical bread maker, priced at $119.99.

So, back I went to Superstore and grabbed one quick as they only had two left. (There had been three a half-hour earlier when I first noticed them.)

Yesterday, I made my first loaf in the new machine and although I should have set it for a bit darker crust, it too was delicious. The next project is for a raisin/cinnamon loaf in a few days once the other loaf is done. The new machine also makes jams and sauces which the old one did not.

Pics below show the handmade loaf (top) and the machine-made loaf (bottom two).

Life is good when you have homemade bread every week.


----------



## pm-r

Those loaves of bread look great and I can almost smell the lovely aroma of fresh made bread.

That sounds like an interesting bread making machine that can also make jams.

I didn’t notice any big mixer blade marks in the bottom of the loaves which is a nice bonus if that is a fact! 

Regardless, but that is sure a good price for a bread maker that seems to make excellent loaves of bread. 

Do you use the bread kits or make up your own?



Patrick
————


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Those loaves of bread look great and I can almost smell the lovely aroma of fresh made bread.
> 
> That sounds like an interesting bread making machine that can also make jams.
> 
> *(And sauces for meats and gravies and salad dressings)*
> 
> I didn’t notice any big mixer blade marks in the bottom of the loaves which is a nice bonus if that is a fact!
> 
> *(There is only one mixer blade and it is canted 45° so the loaf drops right off it, but it does leave a small mark in the bottom of the loaf.)*
> 
> Regardless, but that is sure a good price for a bread maker that seems to make excellent loaves of bread.
> 
> Do you use the bread kits or make up your own?
> 
> *(Nope, no kits, I use only recipes for various breads taken from my mother's or Ann's mother's cook books. Guaranteed from the 50s or previous. They are the best.)*
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick
> ————


And yes, the smell of baking bread fills the house and I love it!


----------



## Rps

Don I have a Paderno model. I haven’t made any in a while but was thinking about making some....maybe I will this week end.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a magnetic video, a confession to wish for and Why Chicken Soup Always Makes You Feel Better When You're Sick.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today with a high of 8c. Not much going on today....I’m getting my tax stuff ready....always a pain. Hard to believe we will be on DST this weekend......


----------



## Rps

And a morning smile.....

A cop pulls over an old lady for speeding on a Texas highway. He asks for her driver’s license and registration. When she opens her wallet, he notices a conceal-carry permit.

He asks, “Ma’am, do you have a weapon in your possession at this time?”

She responds that she has a .38 Special in her purse. And a .45 in her glove box. And a 9mm Glock in the center console. And a shotgun in the trunk.

“Jesus, lady,” says the cop. “What are you so afraid of?”

The old lady looks him in the eye and says, “Not a f****g thing.”


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP some young brothers do bluegrass in our video, a big ass old tree and Why I’m Teaching My Kid Cursive.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Ahhhhhh! Blue Grass....it never seems to go away......I think root music will never die.

Funny you post about cursive. My son has to teach his 10 year old daughter cursive as her school does not ..

Any something light for all. It’s a Uke tutorial on how to play If I Only Had A Brain......might be fun for SAP...but I think it shows why the uke is sooooo popular.

https://youtu.be/XwkJyzeY9Vc


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a headless video, a companion for Alexa and the Tatoo Parlour.


----------



## SINC

Oh, and the Whatzit preview.


----------



## SINC

And finally, from what I read on Facebook this morning, welcome home Marc!


----------



## SINC

And now this:


----------



## Rps

Don might be a bit riske for SAP but those of our age will get this...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And finally, from what I read on Facebook this morning, welcome home Marc!


Merci, mon ami. We are back in Lunenburg after a week in Scottsdale, AZ. Very warm there but at least we came home to no snow on the ground. Our dogs were well cared for but were very glad to see us. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And now this:


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> And now this:


Don is that the inside of a submarine? Or a reactor?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:


Welcome back.....good trip?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Oh, and the Whatzit preview.


And I believe that is a shot of the _*stern section of a Yankee-class Russian ballistic missle submarine cut in half, or at least disconnected while it was being dismantled by the breakup crew.*_ 
No doubt why all the passageways are blocked off.
Still a heck of a lot of equipment and very tight quarters whjen it was all in it's proper place!!!!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don is that the inside of a submarine? Or a reactor?



I'd say you are correct Rps and you beat me to it, and I believe that it is both, being the inside of a Russian nuclear Submarine, but in the process of being dismantled.

A bit of a jammed up mess of stuff isn't it??? ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don is that the inside of a submarine? Or a reactor?


It is indeed a slice of a sub being dismantled. Good job! :clap:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> And I believe that is a shot of the _*stern section of a Yankee-class Russian ballistic missle submarine cut in half, or at least disconnected while it was being dismantled by the breakup crew.*_
> No doubt why all the passageways are blocked off.
> Still a heck of a lot of equipment and very tight quarters whjen it was all in it's proper place!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yup, right, pic with answer shows a person to give perspective to the size.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Welcome back.....good trip?


Yes, an excellent trip. Very relaxing and technology free. Saw a baseball game and spent lots of time by/in their pool and hot tub. Even have a bit of a tan.

How is Life treating you , mon ami?


----------



## eMacMan

Paywalls suck!

For those familiar with Pincher Creek the King Edward Hotel burned down about 3 weeks ago.

Shannon and the staff over at Shootin' the Breeze, put together a great 12 page pullout on the King Edward this week. Sadly thanks to paywalls it's impossible to pass along.

Did find this one article in the PC Echo.
https://www.pinchercreekecho.com/news/local-news/history-of-the-king-edward


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, an excellent trip. Very relaxing and technology free. Saw a baseball game and spent lots of time by/in their pool and hot tub. Even have a bit of a tan.
> 
> How is Life treating you , mon ami?


Have had better weeks Marc. My brother passed last weekend. A bit of a shock. He had a number of health issues .


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Have had better weeks Marc. My brother passed last weekend. A bit of a shock. He had a number of health issues .


Sorry to hear this, Rp. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And now this:


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Rp. Paix, mon ami.


Thanx Marc.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Have had better weeks Marc. My brother passed last weekend. A bit of a shock. He had a number of health issues .



My condolences for you and your brother's loss, health is so important but it's almost impossible to keep ahead of the healthy side sometimes as one ages.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Thanx Patrick....and it’s true health issues seem to rush towards you the older one gets.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Have had better weeks Marc. My brother passed last weekend. A bit of a shock. He had a number of health issues .


Sorry to hear about your brother RPS. This final segment of the circle of life truly sucks.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Thanx Patrick....and it’s true health issues seem to rush towards you the older one gets.



You can surely say that again!!!

I just finished a month and a half at the local hospital with some health issues, now a friend Just suffered some sort of stroke and Is now in the neurological ward and getting better but the final blow was that a younger cousin who has been dealing with serious Parkinson's Problems was just admitted to the local Palatitive Care Unit at the Local Hospital. 

Not good news!!!!

And there seem to be several others who are failing badly or have failed recently. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> You can surely say that again!!!
> 
> I just finished a month and a half at the local hospital with some health issues, now a friend Just suffered some sort of stroke and Is now in the neurological ward and getting better but the final blow was that a younger cousin who has been dealing with serious Parkinson's Problems was just admitted to the local Palatitive Care Unit at the Local Hospital.
> 
> Not good news!!!!
> 
> And there seem to be several others who are failing badly or have failed recently.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======



I remember Don saying one time that “getting old is not for the faint of heart”....how right that is.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother RPS. This final segment of the circle of life truly sucks.


Yes it does....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Have had better weeks Marc. My brother passed last weekend. A bit of a shock. He had a number of health issues .


Sorry to know this Rp, such unexpected things are always difficult to endure. My sympathies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Sorry to know this Rp, such unexpected things are always difficult to endure. My sympathies.


Thanx Don.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video on how to make poached eggs in your microwave, big vehicles and beware the week ahead.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I remember Don saying one time that “getting old is not for the faint of heart”....how right that is.


Yep, but it wasn't me who said it Rp. It was a saying my grandad often used as I worked with him when he was in his late 70's to help him retain his job as the official gardener for the city of Swift Current back in the late 1950s.

As he struggled to lift heavy objects and wheel a full load of topsoil in a wheelbarrow, he would say to me, "Ach, Gettin' old ain't for sissies, Donald". That's when I would take control and do the job required.

I now more clearly understand what he meant as I live out my final years.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, but it wasn't me who said it Rp. It was a saying my grandad often used as I worked with him when he was in his late 70's to help him retain his job as the official gardener for the city of Swift Current back in the late 1950s.
> 
> As he struggled to lift heavy objects and wheel a full load of topsoil in a wheelbarrow, he would say to me, "Ach, Gettin' old ain't for sissies, Donald". That's when I would take control and do the job required.
> 
> I now more clearly understand what he meant as I live out my final years.


A wise man, Don. He would be proud of you now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. enjoy


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and 13c here today.....BBQ weather maybe...not sure how much gas is left in the tank.

Soon it will be the Season Opener....I usually say that’s the first sign of spring but with a March opening it could be snowy.......

I’ve been working on an arrangement of the song Hair for my next performance.......yeah I know ironic somewhat, had to change some of the lyrics to suit my scalp.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and 13c here today.....BBQ weather maybe...not sure how much gas is left in the tank.


Exactly why I switched to natural gas, never runs out. Seldom an issue in the motor home either as it holds 93 litres of propane.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Exactly why I switched to natural gas, never runs out. Seldom an issue in the motor home either as it holds 93 litres of propane.


I’ve been thinking about that. My yard isn’t completely fenced in so BBQs sometimes wander off around here......


----------



## SINC

The World Health Organization has declared that dogs cannot transmit coronavirus, and there is no reason to quarantine dogs anymore.

WHO let the dogs out!


----------



## pm-r

> BBQ weather maybe...not sure how much gas is left in the tank.


Lots of ways for measuring the amount of propane left inthe tank Marc. Just googled a question if you need. ;-)

Same goes for securing your BBQ and tank... ;-)


> My yard isn’t completely fenced in so BBQs sometimes wander off around here......


PS: A friend had the trouble of always having his propane tanks stolen so he eventually used an old tank and had it filled with sulfur dioxide I believe so whoever stole it ended up with the stink of rotten eggs whenever they tried to use it. That was the end of his trouble having the tanks stolen!!!

Actually, Whatever gas he did use, it smelt like really bad rotten farts and it lingered for ages when released.

Might be an idea you could use!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, but it wasn't me who said it Rp. It was a saying my grandad often used as I worked with him when he was in his late 70's to help him retain his job as the official gardener for the city of Swift Current back in the late 1950s.
> 
> As he struggled to lift heavy objects and wheel a full load of topsoil in a wheelbarrow, he would say to me, "Ach, Gettin' old ain't for sissies, Donald". That's when I would take control and do the job required.
> 
> I now more clearly understand what he meant as I live out my final years.


He was a wise man, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

He was a wise man, Don.


----------



## SINC

BUMP to see if I can read Marc's 12:18 post today that refuses to show itself.

That worked, but the second post I made did not show up, try again.


----------



## SINC

Nope, can't see mine either so second bump.


----------



## pm-r

FWIW:
I see Marc's posts both time stamped _Today, 11:18 AM_ Posts: #123738, #123739:

Your last post:


> #123740 Today, 11:31 AM



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

It duplicated my post to Don for some reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ……….


----------



## Dr.G.

Also true.


----------



## SINC

I wondered what was going on?? Seems back to normal now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I wondered what was going on?? Seems back to normal now.


Welcome to The Twilight Zone ...………………. ehMacLand style


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix,, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a toe-tapping and different video from Lyle Lovett and the CDC Recommends Men Shave Their Beards To Protect Against Coronavirus.


----------



## SINC

This might be an interesting thing to watch.

*Take a look under the surface of the Halifax Harbour next weekend.*

https://www.halifaxtoday.ca/local-n...3pqiymV1T_g8pJYiLs9ii2fgleIwTbEwnX87TC3bRT_kY


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We will hit 16c today....finally Spring like weather...

A morning smile....maybe SAP worthy...

Two buddies were out for a Saturday stroll. One had a Doberman and the other had
a Chihuahua. As they sauntered down the street, the guy with Doberman said to
his friend, "Let's go over to that bar and get something to drink."

The guy with the Chihuahua said, "We can't go in there. We've got dogs with us."
The one with the Doberman said, "Just follow my lead." They walked over to the
bar and the guy with the Doberman puts on a pair of dark glasses and started to
walk in.

The bouncer at the door said, "Sorry, Mac, no pets allowed." The man with the
Doberman said, "You don't understand. This is my Seeing-Eye dog." The bouncer
said, "A Doberman pinscher?" The man said, "Yes, they're using them now. They're
very good." The bouncer said, "Come on in."

The buddy with the Chihuahua figured what the heck, so he put on a pair of dark
glasses and started to walk in. He knew his would be more unbelievable.

Once again the bouncer said, "Sorry, pal, no pets allowed." The man with the
Chihuahua said, "You don't understand. This is my Seeing-Eye dog." The bouncer
said, "A Chihuahua?" The man with the Chihuahua said, "A Chihuahua? They gave me
a fricking Chihuahua?"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This might be an interesting thing to watch.
> 
> *Take a look under the surface of the Halifax Harbour next weekend.*
> 
> https://www.halifaxtoday.ca/local-n...3pqiymV1T_g8pJYiLs9ii2fgleIwTbEwnX87TC3bRT_kY


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We will hit 16c today....finally Spring like weather...
> 
> A morning smile....maybe SAP worthy...
> 
> Two buddies were out for a Saturday stroll. One had a Doberman and the other had
> a Chihuahua. As they sauntered down the street, the guy with Doberman said to
> his friend, "Let's go over to that bar and get something to drink."
> 
> The guy with the Chihuahua said, "We can't go in there. We've got dogs with us."
> The one with the Doberman said, "Just follow my lead." They walked over to the
> bar and the guy with the Doberman puts on a pair of dark glasses and started to
> walk in.
> 
> The bouncer at the door said, "Sorry, Mac, no pets allowed." The man with the
> Doberman said, "You don't understand. This is my Seeing-Eye dog." The bouncer
> said, "A Doberman pinscher?" The man said, "Yes, they're using them now. They're
> very good." The bouncer said, "Come on in."
> 
> The buddy with the Chihuahua figured what the heck, so he put on a pair of dark
> glasses and started to walk in. He knew his would be more unbelievable.
> 
> Once again the bouncer said, "Sorry, pal, no pets allowed." The man with the
> Chihuahua said, "You don't understand. This is my Seeing-Eye dog." The bouncer
> said, "A Chihuahua?" The man with the Chihuahua said, "A Chihuahua? They gave me
> a fricking Chihuahua?"


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up and about now, so the coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/me...zo8kpO6xM58lTgddrb6fVoRtwO7XDW_kJyqdIxpxwcrvs

Don, I wonder what you might think about this experiment.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, the weather thread is stuck and no bumping will move it.


----------



## Rps

From my perspective Marc, I don’t like e-papers...I prefer to browse the paper first, focus on the main story, then go back and pickup the other stories. Many times I cut out pieces and place on the fridge as a reminder for what ever. The old saying about a Granny and newspaper pictures of the grandkids on the fridge holds true for me. I also find e-papers distracting as they tend to clutter themselves and you can loose a piece by browsing......but I’m afraid it is the way of the future. Just wondering the loss of skills with the e-papers compared to the printers of the past. Sometimes technology is not our friend.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/me...zo8kpO6xM58lTgddrb6fVoRtwO7XDW_kJyqdIxpxwcrvs
> 
> Don, I wonder what you might think about this experiment.


Well Marc, I am witnessing two very different scenarios.

Newspapers in large metro centres appear to be switching more and more to the web and running more video than print stories while either drastically reducing or eliminating print copies altogether. As the trend continues, I suspect print on paper will disappear in major cities.

On the other hand, small weeklies in small rural Canada are thriving and printed on paper. I see it as no surprise to me after spending four decades in the business. 

Consider that in cities, people have high-speed access to the net as well as a multitude of other media to choose from to get their news on radio or on TV.

Small towns rarely have even their own radio station, never mind TV. Those media are always from larger centres and never carry small town news unless there is a major event in the town such as a murder or major fire. They carry nothing about local councils, local courts, local sports, local service clubs, local churches, etc.

A small town weekly thrives by becoming the only source of news important to the day to day life in such communities, thus they prosper and advertisers support them as it is the only outlet available to local businesses.

At least that is how I see it today.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> From my perspective Marc, I don’t like e-papers...I prefer to browse the paper first, focus on the main story, then go back and pickup the other stories. Many times I cut out pieces and place on the fridge as a reminder for what ever. The old saying about a Granny and newspaper pictures of the grandkids on the fridge holds true for me. I also find e-papers distracting as they tend to clutter themselves and you can loose a piece by browsing......but I’m afraid it is the way of the future. Just wondering the loss of skills with the e-papers compared to the printers of the past. Sometimes technology is not our friend.


Good observation Rp. I used to preach to my editors in small-town weeklies that if they wanted to retain readers they had better practice refrigerator journalism. That is every issue should have items in it that people will cut out and stick to the fridge door. If they didn't carry that type of stuff on a regular basis, they were shortchanging readers. It worked well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, the weather thread is stuck and no bumping will move it.


So I see. What I posted is not showing up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> From my perspective Marc, I don’t like e-papers...I prefer to browse the paper first, focus on the main story, then go back and pickup the other stories. Many times I cut out pieces and place on the fridge as a reminder for what ever. The old saying about a Granny and newspaper pictures of the grandkids on the fridge holds true for me. I also find e-papers distracting as they tend to clutter themselves and you can loose a piece by browsing......but I’m afraid it is the way of the future. Just wondering the loss of skills with the e-papers compared to the printers of the past. Sometimes technology is not our friend.


I agree with this contention, Rp. We shall see if this is the wave of the future.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well Marc, I am witnessing two very different scenarios.
> 
> Newspapers in large metro centres appear to be switching more and more to the web and running more video than print stories while either drastically reducing or eliminating print copies altogether. As the trend continues, I suspect print on paper will disappear in major cities.
> 
> On the other hand, small weeklies in small rural Canada are thriving and printed on paper. I see it as no surprise to me after spending four decades in the business.
> 
> Consider that in cities, people have high-speed access to the net as well as a multitude of other media to choose from to get their news on radio or on TV.
> 
> Small towns rarely have even their own radio station, never mind TV. Those media are always from larger centres and never carry small town news unless there is a major event in the town such as a murder or major fire. They carry nothing about local councils, local courts, local sports, local service clubs, local churches, etc.
> 
> A small town weekly thrives by becoming the only source of news important to the day to day life in such communities, thus they prosper and advertisers support them as it is the only outlet available to local businesses.
> 
> At least that is how I see it today.


Valid points, Don. We subscribe to a small local newspaper when comes to us every Tuesday. It is small and contains only news from Lunenburg County. Still, I enjoy reading it in it's print format.


----------



## Rps

Don my dad ran a small paper and much of what you say is true. When I lived in Bowmanville we had the Statesmen....but it got bought out by Metroland, so did Port Hope’s Evening Guide. The homogenization began. The Windsor Star, as you would know, has one of the highest readerships around. It then got bought by the National Post. We have one section for local news....all the rest are “drops” from the NP and the Sun.

So, what we have is access to great writers from the larger centre papers.....but very little local.....most are using “click bait” columns. I don’t see it lasting as a result. Now Tecumseh has The Shoreline....which has a circulation around 20,000 at best...much of that is included as an 8 seat in the Star on Friday’s. It is a quintessential small town paper....coming events included, and pictures of Mrs. Murphy’s prize cow. I think it might last a few more years but will go when the Star goes.......for the most part, I think, the local papers make their money on the press.....once that goes then the tiny papers will die out......just too expensive to get printed.


----------



## SINC

Yep!


----------



## Rps

Wow! Posting on ehMac is weird today...like it’s out of sync...... or in Don’s case out of Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow! Posting on ehMac is weird today...like it’s out of sync...... or in Don’s case out of Sinc.


:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

Yep and the weather thread is stuck solid, reported it to admin.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep and the weather thread is stuck solid, reported it to admin.


Guess they listened to you, since it is working now. Merci, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night . See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP cleaning a moving walkway, monopoly money's new use and extinct animals found.


----------



## SINC

My recipe for Sushi on the cheap.


----------



## Rps

Speaking of Asian.....SAP material maybe...

https://youtu.be/gSaXAx4pc_M


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My recipe for Sushi on the cheap.


Pass. I do not like even quality Sushi. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. enjoy


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc, can't say that I'm a sushi fan but when I was working we had an employee who made vegetable sushi and it was excellent.....nothing like what you get in restaurants.

Rainy here today...which is a problem for many in Essex County as flood warnings are out again....there are parts in the Chatham area that have the roads closed and some homes will probably be evacuated. Not sure if you've seen our area but it is fairly flat so around the lakes once the water rises look out.

Our whole area must have been part of the ocean at one time, probably coming down from Hudson's Bay....as we do have a salt mine here so I'm thinking salt water at one time. Bowmanville was the same with the limestone.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Pass. I do not like even quality Sushi. XX)


Me too, Marc, me too!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Speaking of Asian.....SAP material maybe...
> 
> https://youtu.be/gSaXAx4pc_M


All I can do here is cry. Why educators think this is a good way to teach math is just wrong. I did this in my head in five seconds using math I was taught in the 1950s, but my own way used today: 35 x 2 = 70 x 6 = 420. Done


----------



## SINC

Lovely bright moon last night, but so low in the sky that trees obscured my view to take pictures and darned if I was going out at 2:00 a.m. to get a clear shot.


----------



## Rps

Don a joke for SAP maybe....

A priest, a minister, and a rabbit walk into a blood bank..
The rabbit says, "I think I might be a type-O!"


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don a joke for SAP maybe....
> 
> A priest, a minister, and a rabbit walk into a blood bank..
> The rabbit says, "I think I might be a type-O!"



A perfect Quick Quip, thanks Rp!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A perfect Quick Quip, thanks Rp!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Lovely bright moon last night, but so low in the sky that trees obscured my view to take pictures and darned if I was going out at 2:00 a.m. to get a clear shot.


I could not get a shot of the rising moon, but had to wait for it to get higher in the sky, and thus, less bright.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> My recipe for Sushi on the cheap.



You are more daring than I am, and I just don't enjoy sushi, and I avoid eating most raw fish meet.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I could not get a shot of the rising moon, but had to wait for it to get higher in the sky, and thus, less bright.



Funny thing about most such full moon Photos... they all look about the same when the photo is taken.

But still impressive at times...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You are more daring than I am, and I just don't enjoy sushi, and I avoid eating most raw fish meet.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Funny thing about most such full moon Photos... they all look about the same when the photo is taken.
> 
> But still impressive at times...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I have taken some better full moon pics when I put my camera on a tripod. The pics I took yesterday were hand held and I was standing up.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> You are more daring than I am, and I just don't enjoy sushi, and I avoid eating most raw fish meet.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Daring? Hardly, I don't touch sushi ever either, that was a joke.

I do admit to trying raw yellowfin tuna cured in fresh lime juice aboard the boat I was on when I caught it back in 1984 in Puerto Vallarta Mexico. 

For the record, it was awful and I hate tuna to this day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I could not get a shot of the rising moon, but had to wait for it to get higher in the sky, and thus, less bright.


Mind if I snag this one for SAP, with some minor editing and full credit of course?

I use a new Mac editing app called Photolemur 3 and love how it auto edits pics I use. Edited version below.


----------



## pm-r

> I use a new Mac editing app called _*Photolemur 3 *_and love how it auto edits pics I use. Edited version below.



It certainly enhances and improves the contrast of the photo I must say.

But it still looks like the face of every full moon we see from Earth.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mind if I snag this one for SAP, with some minor editing and full credit of course?
> 
> I use a new Mac editing app called Photolemur 3 and love how it auto edits pics I use. Edited version below.


Sure. Here are some earlier moon pics using a tripod. We are in a very friendly light pollution area of Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Evening all, I have a question for the brave among you who like vanilla ice cream. I have a story upcoming on SAP that I would like to confirm is realistic when sampling a dessert.

It goes like this. A lady in the USA visited a restaurant and was offered a dessert she was skeptical of, but tried. She loved it and wrote the story as a newfound big deal. I tried it myself and I have to admit it was not only unique but rather enjoyable despite how bad it sounded when described.

So here is where I need some volunteers to try this out and give me their opinions.

All you need is a scoop of vanilla ice cream, a teaspoon of olive oil and a wee bit of sea salt to taste.

Put the scoop in a serving bowl, drizzle a teaspoon of olive oil over the scoop and sprinkle it with a bit of sea salt to taste.

Then let me know how you liked or disliked it.

I await your opinions of what I found very smooth and tasty.

And if it does not appeal to you at all, try it anyway. I did.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a burr oak, make your own dill pickles and a jealous bird.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Evening all, I have a question for the brave among you who like vanilla ice cream. I have a story upcoming on SAP that I would like to confirm is realistic when sampling a dessert.
> 
> It goes like this. A lady in the USA visited a restaurant and was offered a dessert she was skeptical of, but tried. She loved it and wrote the story as a newfound big deal. I tried it myself and I have to admit it was not only unique but rather enjoyable despite how bad it sounded when described.
> 
> So here is where I need some volunteers to try this out and give me their opinions.
> 
> All you need is a scoop of vanilla ice cream, a teaspoon of olive oil and a wee bit of sea salt to taste.
> 
> Put the scoop in a serving bowl, drizzle a teaspoon of olive oil over the scoop and sprinkle it with a bit of sea salt to taste.
> 
> Then let me know how you liked or disliked it.
> 
> I await your opinions of what I found very smooth and tasty.
> 
> And if it does not appeal to you at all, try it anyway. I did.


Sounds like something I would like, since I love vanilla ice cream, like quality olive oil and like salt. So, this sounds interesting …………… except for the fact that we have no vanilla ice cream in the house.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like something I would like, since I love vanilla ice cream, like quality olive oil and like salt. So, this sounds interesting …………… except for the fact that we have no vanilla ice cream in the house.


Time to go shopping?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time to go shopping?


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don, I’ve heard of this topping on vanilla ice cream. Can’t try it myself due to lactose issues.....

I thought I’d post an obscure joke this morning....this is my type of humour...maybe SAP ...

A dog went to a telegram office, took out a blank form and wrote: "Woof. Woof. Woof. Woof. Woof. Woof. Woof. Woof. Woof."
The clerk examined the paper and politely told the dog, "There are only nine words here. You could send another 'Woof' for the same price."
The dog replied, "but that would make no sense at all


----------



## pm-r

Speaking of olive oil, did you know that using good quality extra virgin olive oil when cooking usually produces a lot of smoke at a fairly low heat. 
Using the cheapest olive oil that has been pressed several times will still provide the same flavors but will not smoke nearly as much at higher heats.

Per friendI whose son is an expert commercial chef.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

I use good olive oil to gently soften garlic and onions to clear when making Italian dishes or soups.

For hot frying in a wok to cook veggies or meat quickly or to sear a steak, there is only one oil I use, peanut oil. It does not smoke at very high temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don, I’ve heard of this topping on vanilla ice cream. Can’t try it myself due to lactose issues.....
> 
> I thought I’d post an obscure joke this morning....this is my type of humour...maybe SAP ...
> 
> A dog went to a telegram office, took out a blank form and wrote: "Woof. Woof. Woof. Woof. Woof. Woof. Woof. Woof. Woof."
> The clerk examined the paper and politely told the dog, "There are only nine words here. You could send another 'Woof' for the same price."
> The dog replied, "but that would make no sense at all


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Speaking of olive oil, did you know that using good quality extra virgin olive oil when cooking usually produces a lot of smoke at a fairly low heat.
> Using the cheapest olive oil that has been pressed several times will still provide the same flavors but will not smoke nearly as much at higher heats.
> 
> Per friendI whose son is an expert commercial chef.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, Deborah uses different quality olive oils depending upon what it is being used for in cooking or salads.


----------



## Dr.G.

The World Health Organization (WHO) has said that dogs cannot carry the Corona virus, thus releasing them from the list of potential agents to spread the virus. 

WHO let the dogs out.

The move came as the World Health Organization (WHO) announced the same day that the COVID-19 outbreak is now officially a pandemic.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I use good olive oil to gently soften garlic and onions to clear when making Italian dishes or soups.
> 
> For hot frying in a wok to cook veggies or meat quickly or to sear a steak, there is only one oil _*I use, peanut oil. It does not smoke at very high temperatures.*_



Just make sure the peanut oil you use is NOT the _*unrefined*_ kind that smokes around a low 320°F.

Peanut oil does make a very nice frying/wok type cooking oil.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The World Health Organization (WHO) has said that dogs cannot carry the Corona virus, thus releasing them from the list of potential agents to spread the virus.
> 
> WHO let the dogs out.
> 
> The move came as the World Health Organization (WHO) announced the same day that the COVID-19 outbreak is now officially a pandemic.


Great minds and all!  From three days ago:



SINC said:


> The World Health Organization has declared that dogs cannot transmit coronavirus, and there is no reason to quarantine dogs anymore.
> 
> WHO let the dogs out!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Great minds and all!  From three days ago:


:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the worm moon, a puppy on ice and a boogie-woogie video to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice moon pics, Don. My compliments to the photographer.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 92048


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 92050


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Rp, I took your advice and stocked up on toilet paper.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> View attachment 92050



:lmao: :clap:

And you could include a lot of bad Internet News Services and some media sites as well...



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:
> 
> Rp, I took your advice and stocked up on toilet paper.



OK, but how do they get 40 rolls into such a package when they are arranged In rows of 4...???

The rows don't seem to be double 5 rolls high, but I guess they are and they would have to be.

How long do you think your supply will last you or are you going to sell some to your neighbors???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK, but how do they get 40 rolls into such a package when they are arranged In rows of 4...???
> 
> The rows don't seem to be double 5 rolls high, but I guess they are and they would have to be.
> 
> How long do you think your supply will last you or are you going to sell some to your neighbors???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:

This is The Shang's private stock, free for those of us here in The Shang. Sadly, it seems to be down to you, me, Don and Rp these days. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP recalling The King, a chair like no other and Andre Rieu - Scotland The Brave - Amazing Grace, our video with the bagpipes and this performance is one of the best. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Loved that "chair like no other" and really liked Andre Rieu's rendition of Scotland The Brave - Amazing Grace.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Loved that "chair like no other" and really liked Andre Rieu's rendition of Scotland The Brave - Amazing Grace.


I knew full well you would enjoy the video and my bet is most here will too.


----------



## SINC

And speaking of pipers, check out this guy in Portland, OR.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Rps

Not a Jimmy Fallon fan but this is actually funny....

https://youtu.be/9p5_6eicatI


----------



## Rps

Don, the word of the day: Trixadexaphobia

No could ever accuse me of meretricious sesquipedalianism


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, the word of the day: Trixadexaphobia
> 
> No could ever accuse me of meretricious sesquipedalianism


What is worse is an extreme fear/superstition of catching doxieitis from 13 doxies. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.oldcars.site/ford/55-th...4Rd6iOpcoWobS9eMC-rVBdbxJxeZXfkTgupwRRNq1e_fc

Don, a classic car for the SAP site?


----------



## eMacMan

Paywalls are not the only thing that sucks about on line newspapers. 

I notice the Calgary Herald has gone for a full on 'tree it in the pictures' format. Please give me the headlines in a fairly concise format. If the article interests me I will click on the headline and you can wow me with an entire phalanx of photos then.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Paywalls are not the only thing that sucks about on line newspapers.
> 
> I notice the Calgary Herald has gone for a full on 'tree it in the pictures' format. Please give me the headlines in a fairly concise format. If the article interests me I will click on the headline and you can wow me with an entire phalanx of photos then.


I must be missing something here Bob, could you provide an example of this in the Shang so we can avoid doing this?

As for right now, I don't get what you are referring too.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> I must be missing something here Bob, could you provide an example of this in the Shang so we can avoid doing this?
> 
> As for right now, I don't get what you are referring too.



Of course as soon as I posted that they altered the format again. Now it's pretty good.


This screen shot from The Calgary Sun should illustrate my peeve, or not. EhMac won't let me attach it.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin as wind gusts are hitting 80+km/h and lights are flickering. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Another night we are warned on the TV weather report that we will face wind chill temperatures in the mid -30°s again tonight. Welcome to spring in Alberta where folks in the south face 40 cm of snowfall this day and tomorrow. All this as COVIS-19 continues to destroy society here as we know it. There are days now I wish it would all end.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another night we are warned on the TV weather report that we will face wind chill temperatures in the mid -30°s again tonight. Welcome to spring in Alberta where folks in the south face 40 cm of snowfall this day and tomorrow. All this as COVIS-19 continues to destroy society here as we know it. There are days now I wish it would all end.


 Stay strong and safe, Don. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help you start the day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP St. Paddy's day, light pillars, way back when and a haunting must-watch video from Italy. Don't miss it.


----------



## SINC

Here is your Whatzit? preview for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP St. Paddy's day, light pillars, way back when and a haunting must-watch video from Italy. Don't miss it.


The "Light Pillars Over Devon" pic was amazing, as was the "Quarantined Italians Singing Together" video clip. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Here is your Whatzit? preview for tomorrow.



I am tempted to call this a _*finger breaker*_ which they can often do!!! ;-)

But this is actually a _*Linch Pin (linchpin/lynchpin) with an integral spring retainer*_ that is often used to keep a tractors implements/attachments in place.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Right, you are Patrick!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Right, you are Patrick!



I'm sure if _*you*_ ever worked on or around a farm and a tractor, you no doubt got your fingers schmucked good at some point when opening or closing those snapping linchpins with an integral spring retainer.

They act like a finger trap and certainly keep you alert!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

The Masters Golf Tournament has been postponed. A wise move, but it would have been nice to watch golf.


----------



## Dr.G.

NS is now the last province without a confirmed case of the COVID virus. Wonder how long it will last? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Lights are flickering once again in the strong wind gusts. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP The Highwaymen perform Ghost Riders In The Sky in our video, Birthday Gift Advice and A Coronavirus Danger: Touching Your Face. Here Is How To Stop Doing It.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP The Highwaymen perform Ghost Riders In The Sky in our video, Birthday Gift Advice and A Coronavirus Danger: Touching Your Face. Here Is How To Stop Doing It.


Morning, Don. From the posts you have made on the Weather thread, I think you could use some HOT coffee.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. From the posts you have made on the Weather thread, I think you could use some HOT coffee.


You betcha, Marc, hot coffee would be great. Especially since I awoke with a mild cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You betcha, Marc, hot coffee would be great. Especially since I awoke with a mild cold.


 Not good news, Don. Still, hot coffee coming right up.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here with a high of 5c....so not too bad. No Convid19 here yet.....but I’m sure it is here.

Don, I liked the gift certificate joke....I thought I’d put a sign out saying I would redeem any. And, yes I saw the Fs. The trick is not to read the words.....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, I liked the gift certificate joke....I thought I’d put a sign out saying I would redeem any. And, yes I saw the Fs. The trick is not to read the words.....


beejacon

Here is a preview of tomorrow's 'Things that people send us'.

C'mon everyone, get mailing . . .


----------



## SINC

Gas prices in St. Albert and Edmonton today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Gas prices in St. Albert and Edmonton today.



I guess we can dream...

Our local gas prices for regular are ranging from 125.9¢ to 129.7¢/liter (independent outlet).

Quite a difference to your pricing...


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I guess we can dream...
> 
> Our local gas prices for regular are ranging from 125.9¢ to 129.7¢/liter (independent outlet).
> 
> Quite a difference to your pricing...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Costco is always lower by about 3 to 5 cents, but the rest of the city stations are all at a single price.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Gas prices in St. Albert and Edmonton today.


 Wow!!! 89 cents here in Lunenburg, NS this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/archives/when-lu...RXpQrmspfubPUkG9yU-3IqrU3R1rLmvwiIQKc8-i8Pceo

Don, some SAP filler material?

How are you feeling?


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Costco is always lower by about 3 to 5 cents, but the rest of the city stations are all at a single price.



Our local Costco usually sells their gas just under the other's price, but even though we are executive members, we get a better deal as local Co-Op members that refunds $.06-$.07 per liter.

It's also local that we prefer to support!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Our local Costco usually sells their gas just under the other's price, but even though we are executive members, we get a better deal as local Co-Op members that refunds $.06-$.07 per liter.
> 
> It's also local that we prefer to support!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Our local Costco usually sells their gas just under the other's price, but even though we are executive members, we get a better deal as local Co-Op members that refunds $.06-$.07 per liter.
> 
> It's also local that we prefer to support!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


There are very few Co-ops in Alberta, mostly in the south, Edmonton has one gas station I am aware of. Sask. on the other hand has hundreds but all are on strike. Their unions don't support their customers, so I have zero support for them. Will continue to buy Costco.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up early to the light of a bright half moon shining through the window. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a COVID-19 test right from your home, a kitten imitates a lion and a guitar-playing puppet in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

I am better, just have the sniffles and a runny nose so all is good. If the weather would stop these wild swings I think it would settle down. +8° one day and -30° the next and -19° this morning and a high of 1° by afternoon. Crazy.


----------



## Rps

Glad you are feeling better...now is not the time to have sniffles, cough and fever....... so I’ll take a BT while the Chez Marc is still open.


----------



## SINC

I have stopped going out unless I absolutely have to. I went to the beer store yesterday at opening of 10:00 am. I was in and out in three minutes and the only lone employee was there. Beer is an absolute necessity when house bound.


----------



## Rps

We will soon be in a complete shut down here. Yes there were idiots at Costco and Surperstore, but here we get flooded with our American brothers buying everything up......Food Basics and Freshco still look normal. The Casino is closed and many walk-in clinics are by appointment only. So far no cases here in Windsor but they are here ..... Luckily we are a small city so we can walk around our neighbourhood and not bump into anyone.


----------



## Rps

Don SAP maybe....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don SAP maybe....
> ...


:lmao: :clap:


In case some toilet paper idiot hoarders didn't realize it, there are many other alternatives including Tena Adult wipes or even baby wipes... and they can be washed just like one did with cloth diapers. Anyone remember them...???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Glad you are feeling better...now is not the time to have sniffles, cough and fever....... so I’ll take a BT while the Chez Marc is still open.


Remember, we deliver via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://vimeo.com/73791736?fbclid=IwAR3ApQg1Wo8iI-OAM9MLuiQjkLbksiCpi4QMj-J0F3eq5lRb83e_yfrAhOA

I recall getting a polio vaccine back in 1955 in my grade two classroom.


----------



## Rps

Yup so do I. They would come in the schools, line up every kid and bang you were done......polio, TB, the lot..... I think I got jabbed about once every year for four years for something or other.......they wouldn’t dare to that today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup so do I. They would come in the schools, line up every kid and bang you were done......polio, TB, the lot..... I think I got jabbed about once every year for four years for something or other.......they wouldn’t dare to that today.


True. By year 4, I was getting the Sabin sugar cube ……………. and I still passed our. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the flowers of summer, tatoos and Why Zippers Are On Different Sides For Men And Women's Clothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the flowers of summer, tatoos and Why Zippers Are On Different Sides For Men And Women's Clothing.


Morning, Don. Did not know that rationale re zippers.

Knife throwing!?!? Hard to watch ……….. hard to not watch a second time. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy St. Patrick's Day to one and all in The Shang and ehMacLand. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Did not know that rationale re zippers.
> 
> Knife throwing!?!? Hard to watch ……….. hard to not watch a second time. XX)


Yeah, agreed, especially how close that knife comes to the guy's hand when he cuts the pineapple at the end.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cloudy here today...will be wet and we might actually hit 20c on Monday.....then drop 15 degrees on Tuesday....up and down.

Virtually everything is closed here.....public buildings, all restaurants....except if they have takeout or delivery. Very few walking in the neighbourhoods....very eerie. Haven’t been to the grocery store as yet this week, but I’m thinking it should be stocked....but I bet there will be very few sales...no need I think. I went out for a walk yesterday and saw a small group of kids playing.....it’s nice to see normal in this chaos.

So the question of the day is.....what tv show are you watching to replace sports......I’ve been watching Murder In The Bayou....


----------



## SINC

I like a variety of shows on The History Channel. I am watching the news a couple times a day to stay current.

There is talk in Alberta of closing everything with the exception of grocery stores and pharmacies. We shall see.

With a heart and lung condition, I am staying put in the house unless I am forced to go out and then it will be at 8:00 a.m. for groceries in the two hours provided for seniors only here by grocery stores.

I cannot believe they would close gas stations though. That should be as essential as grocery and drugs, otherwise, how do we get out to shop as limited as it is without a transit system here.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cloudy here today...will be wet and we might actually hit 20c on Monday.....then drop 15 degrees on Tuesday....up and down.
> 
> Virtually everything is closed here.....public buildings, all restaurants....except if they have takeout or delivery. Very few walking in the neighbourhoods....very eerie. Haven’t been to the grocery store as yet this week, but I’m thinking it should be stocked....but I bet there will be very few sales...no need I think. I went out for a walk yesterday and saw a small group of kids playing.....it’s nice to see normal in this chaos.
> 
> So the question of the day is.....what tv show are you watching to replace sports......I’ve been watching Murder In The Bayou....


Sadly ours was somewhat depleted. No Milk, no half and half, no butter. Milk has such a short half life I can't even figure out why anyone would think they should or could stock pile it?

Seriously we get one of these end of the world virii pitches every 3-6 years and they always turn out to be way over hyped unless they prove to be outright bogus, but somehow the lemmings fall in line and panic as ordered by the lamestream media.


----------



## Rps

Well I think the issue here is social media.....the crap people are shovelling .....I’d hunt them down and pull their access. However, it does show that we are not prepared for anything. Politics and commerce share the same bed and as such solutions have to help both.

Don, I agree about gas stations....but if you want to limit travel that is a reasonable measure...but you are right how do you get stuff home.....

So I tell my kids to....keep your distance, wash your hands, don’t go out unless you have to, avoid people who have signs of a cold, keep some money in the house....and don’t panic.......


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Well I think the issue here is social media.....the crap people are shovelling .....I’d hunt them down and pull their access. However, it does show that we are not prepared for anything. Politics and commerce share the same bed and as such solutions have to help both.
> 
> Don, I agree about gas stations....but if you want to limit travel that is a reasonable measure...but you are right how do you get stuff home.....
> 
> So I tell my kids to....keep your distance, wash your hands, don’t go out unless you have to, avoid people who have signs of a cold, keep some money in the house....and don’t panic.......


Probably the best advice would be to spend as much time as possible outside. Sunlight and fresh air have a remarkable ability to kill germs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yeah, agreed, especially how close that knife comes to the guy's hand when he cuts the pineapple at the end.


XX)XX):clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cloudy here today...will be wet and we might actually hit 20c on Monday.....then drop 15 degrees on Tuesday....up and down.
> 
> Virtually everything is closed here.....public buildings, all restaurants....except if they have takeout or delivery. Very few walking in the neighbourhoods....very eerie. Haven’t been to the grocery store as yet this week, but I’m thinking it should be stocked....but I bet there will be very few sales...no need I think. I went out for a walk yesterday and saw a small group of kids playing.....it’s nice to see normal in this chaos.
> 
> So the question of the day is.....what tv show are you watching to replace sports......I’ve been watching Murder In The Bayou....


Watching the replays of the World Series of 2010, 2012 and 2014 on the SF Giants online channel. Sweet Memories ………….. :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Solidarity forever!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8eK9ZXf-Ow[/ame]

Which side are you on???

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPj1-ppNJzo[/ame]


----------



## SINC

I went for a drive around the neighbourhood ths morning and when I saw the amount of cars in our neigbourhood shopping mall, I decided to go in the 7 Eleven and buy a lottery ticket. I was the only one in the store.

Waited for two traffic red lights without another car in sight in any direction.

Here's a shot at the strip mall two blocks from our house.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I went for a drive around the neighbourhood ths morning and when I saw the amount of cars in our neigbourhood shopping mall, I decided to go in the 7 Eleven and buy a lottery ticket. Waited for two traffic red lights without another car in sight in any direction.
> 
> Here's a shot at the strip mall two blocks from our house.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


>


I was all alone in the store with one employee, not another soul.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I was all alone in the store with one employee, not another soul.


True social distancing. Far more active here in Lunenburg, but no crowds. There is a Sharing/Caring campaign going on here where people check on the elderly/disabled and do their shopping. As well, seniors now have their own shopping hours restricted just for them to keep them safe.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True social distancing. Far more active here in Lunenburg, but no crowds. There is a Sharing/Caring campaign going on here where people check on the elderly/disabled and do their shopping. As well, seniors now have their own shopping hours restricted just for them to keep them safe.


Same thing here, Marc, although a friend in his mid-thirties send me this shot from Walmart today. He thought at first they were down in stock to the point they were selling bull dicks until he read the label and discovered it was pork loin as the label clearly reads.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Same thing here, Marc, although a friend in his mid-thirties send me this shot from Walmart today. He thought at first they were down in stock to the point they were selling bull dicks until he read the label and discovered it was pork loin as the label clearly reads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here in The Café Chez Marc, it is business as usual.


----------



## pm-r

> I think the issue here is social media.....the crap people are shovelling .....I’d hunt them down and pull their access.



I wish we could, I'd be one of the first doing so If I could.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wish we could, I'd be one of the first doing so If I could.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A true Irish classic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCb...dTZkpoYb71A7f5qHJfOY_l1HFiXWPdnYs&app=desktop


----------



## Dr.G.

To all who enter the Shang …………..


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yeah, agreed, especially how close that knife comes to the guy's hand when he cuts the pineapple at the end.



An interesting related read:
_*Is This Knife Ping Pong Video Real or Fake?*_
https://www.wired.com/2013/10/is-this-knife-ping-pong-video-real-or-fake/



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I was all alone in the store with one employee, not another soul.




It's still crazy out there locally... at least at some stores...

My wife had to pick up some items from our local Costco Langford store Pharmacy this Tuesday, Mar 16th morning at 9 AM, and it was a total chaotic zoo with staff members controlling and directing members and restricting access.

And it seems things haven't let up too much from their previous traffic plea from a few days ago...:
https://www.vicnews.com/news/traffi...pfa77bdHo-Zhf9Bkm6O-yV6us8i0yHj81K5GPaffZPzP0



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It's still crazy out there locally... at least at some stores...
> 
> My wife had to pick up some items from our local Costco Langford store Pharmacy this Tuesday, Mar 16th morning at 9 AM, and it was a total chaotic zoo with staff members controlling and directing members and restricting access.
> 
> And it seems things haven't let up too much from their previous traffic plea from a few days ago...:
> https://www.vicnews.com/news/traffi...pfa77bdHo-Zhf9Bkm6O-yV6us8i0yHj81K5GPaffZPzP0
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


We have only two supermarkets here in Lunenburg, NS, but both have been fully stocked and are now open to seniors early in the morning with restrictions placed upon those non-seniors. Makes sense to me.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We have only two supermarkets here in Lunenburg, NS, but both have been fully stocked and are now open to seniors early in the morning with restrictions placed upon those non-seniors. Makes sense to me.



I would think that would upset many of the local Costco shoppers here as many small restaurant owners etc. rely on picking up their needs when the store first opens for the day.

Personally I would have thought they would already be stocked up from the day before, especially if they open fairly early and serve breakfast.

Apparently the local Langford BC RCMP had to be called in to calm down a customer scuffle last Friday at the Local Costco store but don't know any further details.

I think we are just going to do any of our shopping at the nearby corner grocery store for a while. Besides their prices aren't that bad and we like to support the locally owned stores. They still seem to have been able to get their stock in and keep their shelves fairly full.

Some even have Atlantic Dungeness Crab available that I was looking for a week or so ago.

A local fresh Dungeness crab would end up costing about $25 -$30 per cleaned large uncooked crab.

Quite a difference from where I grew up on James Island where we would just grab the dinghy and go out in front of our house and scoop up a big fresh Dungeness crab.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would think that would upset many of the local Costco shoppers here as many small restaurant owners etc. rely on picking up their needs when the store first opens for the day.
> 
> Personally I would have thought they would already be stocked up from the day before, especially if they open fairly early and serve breakfast.
> 
> Apparently the local Langford BC RCMP had to be called in to calm down a customer scuffle last Friday at the Local Costco store but don't know any further details.
> 
> I think we are just going to do any of our shopping at the nearby corner grocery store for a while. Besides their prices aren't that bad and we like to support the locally owned stores. They still seem to have been able to get their stock in and keep their shelves fairly full.
> 
> Some even have Atlantic Dungeness Crab available that I was looking for a week or so ago.
> 
> A local fresh Dungeness crab would end up costing about $25 -$30 per cleaned large uncooked crab.
> 
> Quite a difference from where I grew up on James Island where we would just grab the dinghy and go out in front of our house and scoop up a big fresh Dungeness crab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Costco is an hour away from us here in Lunenburg. The two major super markets have online ordering, so you can just come by and pick up your order via drive by, as well as delivery service. My wife is just taking orders from two elderly neighbors who don't use the internet, placing their orders online and then picking it up. I meet her in their driveways and carry them into the house and then leave ASAP.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Costco is an hour away from us here in Lunenburg. The two major super markets have online ordering, so you can just come by and pick up your order via drive by, as well as delivery service. My wife is just taking orders from two elderly neighbors who don't use the internet, placing their orders online and then picking it up. I meet her in their driveways and carry them into the house and then leave ASAP.


Good on you and Deborah, Marc, showing support and helping neighbours is exactly the kind of thing we all need to do in this troubling time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good on you and Deborah, Marc, showing support and helping neighbours is exactly the kind of thing we all need to do in this troubling time.


Well, there is a movement here in Lunenburg to have neighbors stay in their neighborhood and to assist those in need. I am in a high risk group, so I try to stay away from crowds. So, Deborah goes to the store and then I deliver the goods to the two elderly women. They are appreciative. It is the least we can do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Wouldn't distract me, rather would attract me, but I suppose it does humour some of the people.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wouldn't distract me, rather would attract me, but I suppose it does humour some of the people.


I too love bag pipe music. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. Whatever, coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a locomotive for the other Mark, a granny walking the dog and combating loneliness during social distancing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a locomotive for the other Mark, a granny walking the dog and combating loneliness during social distancing.


I also like locomotives, Don.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

I am fine today, Marc, all is normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am fine today, Marc, all is normal.


Good to hear. :clap:


----------



## Rps

https://www.facebook.com/73602637640/posts/10158027430347641/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> https://www.facebook.com/73602637640/posts/10158027430347641/


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

This was sent to me by a friend.

"I was just in the grocery store. Saw a guy who’s trolley was full to the brim with hand sanitizers, baby wipes, toilet roll, soaps...everything that people need!!
I called him selfish.. gave him a low down about the elderly and mums who need these types of things. Told him he should be ashamed of himself! 
He said: “that’s all well and good but I work here, can I carry on filling the shelves now?”🙄"


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I too love bag pipe music. :love2:



I thought that was a compulsory requirement for all citizens of Nova Scotia. ;-)

I too really appreciate well played pipes.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought that was a compulsory requirement for all citizens of Nova Scotia. ;-)
> 
> By too really appreciate well played pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I never heard bagpipes up close until I came to St. John's, NL. Have not heard them that often here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP material?


It sure is as well as the grocery store bit above, thanks Marc!


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> I too love bag pipe music. :love2:


I don't know how I landed on it while doing some surfing last night... Ah, maybe it was during my searching for info on "The Longest Day", a WWII flick I've never seen, but plan to search out... Anyway, I came across the story of Bill Millin, who spent a scant two years in Canada (born in Glasgow, the family briefly moved across the pond, and then back to Scotland). He was one of two noted bagpipers to have played during the invasion:

*Remembering D-Day: Bill Millin, ‘mad piper’ whose unflinching playing stiffened resolve as he landed with British troops amid a hail of enemy fire*










(Telegraph UK)


----------



## SINC

Did you check out the train on SAP, Mark?

If you missed it, here is a permalink:

https://www.mybirdie.ca/files/d0fb29ce993048b88f2dbbe88b43fdae-11158.html


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It sure is as well as the grocery store bit above, thanks Marc!


:clap:

One more?


----------



## Rps




----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Good ones Rp. :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night . See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a watermelon piggy, the last thing I need and Snickerdoodle Crazy Cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some hot coffee and Snickerdoodle Crazy Cake?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/these-n...4esFBFlhFJuoR7LOxuUqKuzTOHhpMfbD8mK0pHoclqdoQ

Ironworks Distillery is located about 10 blocks from me in Lunenburg. The bottles are being sold for $5 a bottle, with all profits going to the Lunenburg Fisherman's Memorial Hospital Auxiliary

.https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...K2I8kCooYnH3vinZaC8z0k0v6HA5QYxdDUQ8GKWbpZSMA


----------



## Dr.G.

Wise advice.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/these-n...4esFBFlhFJuoR7LOxuUqKuzTOHhpMfbD8mK0pHoclqdoQ
> 
> Ironworks Distillery is located about 10 blocks from me in Lunenburg. The bottles are being sold for $5 a bottle, with all profits going to the Lunenburg Fisherman's Memorial Hospital Auxiliary
> 
> .https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...K2I8kCooYnH3vinZaC8z0k0v6HA5QYxdDUQ8GKWbpZSMA


Good on them! If I lived nearby, I would buy a bottle in support. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wise advice.


Particularly good advice if this self-quarantine lifestyle we have adopted turns into months instead of weeks. I hope not, but we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good on them! If I lived nearby, I would buy a bottle in support. :clap:


Me too. We have some hand sanitizers on hand from our trip to AZ, so we won't be buying any just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Particularly good advice if this self-quarantine lifestyle we have adopted turns into months instead of weeks. I hope not, but we shall see.


Yes, we shall see. Deborah does our outside travel to get supplies for our two elderly neighbors. I just then drive the car to their homes and leave the supplies on their doorsteps. This way, these two elderly women get what they need but are not in contact with me.


----------



## Rps

In these troubled times we need to see more of this type of post

https://www.facebook.com/835864216495393/posts/2779807152101080/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> In these troubled times we need to see more of this type of post
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/835864216495393/posts/2779807152101080/


Cute. :lmao::clap:

Our dogs like to cuddle and not play with balls. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I hope you are all well. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP old British trains, keeping up with the times and Social Distancing: What It Means And What You Should Do About It.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP old British trains, keeping up with the times and Social Distancing: What It Means And What You Should Do About It.


Don, that was quite the train and quite the classic cars in today's SAP. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, good thing I have a good supply of cars to run for many weeks yet to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, good thing I have a good supply of cars to run for many weeks yet to come.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Did you check out the train on SAP, Mark?
> 
> If you missed it, here is a permalink:
> 
> https://www.mybirdie.ca/files/d0fb29ce993048b88f2dbbe88b43fdae-11158.html


Once more to make it easy for Mark to find.


----------



## Rps

Don, maybe SAP worthy

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCkQpKpwGA0EUMYrTGKS7GgQ


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Once more to make it easy for Mark to find.


I trust you mean Cuba Mark.


----------



## SINC

I ran out of toilet paper and had to resort to using lettuce leaves.

Today was just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, maybe SAP worthy
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCkQpKpwGA0EUMYrTGKS7GgQ


Good one, Rp, thanks!


----------



## Rps

Now that’s funny!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMYb-gRH6M&feature=share

With acknowledgement to Stan Rogers for (unwittingly) providing the perfectly timed song to scrub to….

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Now that’s funny!


I'm saving the butter lettuce for those slippery moments and the romaine for real rippers.


----------



## Rps

I guess that’s why the navy calls it a head.....


----------



## Rps

Don a joke for you...


----------



## Rps

Shag Public Service Announcement


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm saving the butter lettuce for those slippery moments and the romaine for real rippers.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Shag Public Service Announcement
> 
> View attachment 92146


:clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don a joke for you...
> 
> View attachment 92144


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP another look at British trains, trouble with a hair on the screen and an amusing old Cheers TV show that is still relevant today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP another look at British trains, trouble with a hair on the screen and an amusing old Cheers TV show that is still relevant today.


Morning, Don. Will have to check out that Cheers clip. I always did like that show.

"Norm!!"


----------



## Rps

Well home schooling seems to be going okay.....but we’ve already had two students suspended for fighting and a teacher fired for drinking!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Well home schooling seems to be going okay.....but we’ve already had two students suspended for fighting and a teacher fired for drinking!




Back atcha!


----------



## SINC

And now for the Sunday Whatzit? preview!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And now for the Sunday Whatzit? preview!



Wow...Did this week ever go fast... _*Whatzit? time*_ again already...

The Sunday Whatzit? seems to be a _*Drop-Out Fuse Circuit Breaker*_ often used between the high-voltage power line and a transformer that would feed electrical power to residencial homes.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well home schooling seems to be going okay.....but we’ve already had two students suspended for fighting and a teacher fired for drinking!


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Back atcha!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Don a future SAP segment maybe....broken up could run a few issues

Understanding Engineers #1

Two engineering students were biking across a university campus when one said,"Where did you get such a great bike?"

The second engineer replied, "Well, I was walking along yesterday, minding myown business, when a beautiful woman rode up on this bike, threw it to the ground,took off all her clothes and said, "Take what you want."

The first engineer nodded approvingly and said, "Good choice:The clothes probably wouldn't have fit you anyway."


Understanding Engineers #2

To the optimist, the glass is half-full. To the pessimist, the glass is half-empty.To the engineer, the glass is twice as big as it needs to be.

Understanding Engineers #3

A priest, a doctor, and an engineer were waiting one morning for a particularly slow group of golfers.

The engineer fumed, "What's with those guys? We must have been waiting for fifteen minutes!"

The doctor chimed in, "I don't know, but I've never seen such inept golf!"

The priest said, "Here comes the greens-keeper. Let's have a word with him."He said, "Hello George, What's wrong with that group ahead of us?They're rather slow, aren't they?"

The greens-keeper replied, "Oh, yes. That's a group of blind firemen.They lost their sight saving our clubhouse from a fire last year, so we always let them play for free anytime!"

The group fell silent for a moment. The priest said, "That's so sad.I think I will say a special prayer for them tonight."

The doctor said, "Good idea. I'm going to contact my ophthalmologist colleague and see if there's anything she can do for them."

The engineer said, "Why can't they play at night?"
Understanding Engineers #4

What is the difference between mechanical engineers and civil engineers?Mechanical engineers build weapons. Civil engineers build targets.


Understanding Engineers #5

The graduate with a science degree asks, "Why does it work?"
The graduate with an engineering degree asks, "How does it work?"
The graduate with an accounting degree asks, "How much will it cost?"
The graduate with an arts degree asks, "Do you want fries with that?" 

Understanding Engineers #7

Normal people believe that if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Engineers believethat if it ain't broke, it doesn't have enough features yet.

Understanding Engineers #8

An engineer was crossing a road one day, when a frog called out to him and said, "If you kiss me, I'll turn into a beautiful princess."

He bent over, picked up the frog, and put it in his pocket.

The frog spoke up again and said, "If you kiss me, I'll turn back into a beautiful princess and stay with you for one week."

The engineer took the frog out of his pocket, smiled at it and returned it to the pocket.

The frog then cried out, "If you kiss me and turn me back into a princess,I'll stay with you for one week and do anything you want."

Again, the engineer took the frog out, smiled at it and put it back into his pocket.

Finally, the frog asked, "What is the matter? I've told you I'm a beautiful princess and that I'll stay with you for one week and do anything you want.Why won't you kiss me?"

The engineer said, "Look, I'm an engineer. I don't have time for a girlfriend, but a talking frog - now that's cool."

And Finally
Two engineers were standing at the base of a flagpole, looking at its top.
A woman walked by and asked what they were doing.

"We're supposed to find the height of this flagpole," said Sven, "but we don't have a ladder."

The woman took a wrench from her purse, loosened a couple of bolts,and laid the pole down on the ground. Then she took a tape measurefrom her pocketbook, took a measurement, announced,"Twenty one feet, six inches," and walked away.

One engineer shook his head and laughed, "A lot of good that does us.We ask for the height and she gives us the length!"

Both engineers have since quit their engineering jobs and are currently serving in Parliament.


----------



## pm-r

> Understanding Engineers...



:clap: :lmao: :clap: 



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Wow...Did this week ever go fast... _*Whatzit? time*_ again already...
> 
> The Sunday Whatzit? seems to be a _*Drop-Out Fuse Circuit Breaker*_ often used between the high-voltage power line and a transformer that would feed electrical power to residencial homes.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Right on Patrick. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the engineers bit Rp, I can always use things like that.


----------



## SINC

Here's a novel idea from a Halifax area nursing home, hallway bingo to practice social distancing. Neat! :clap:


----------



## SINC

I overheard a couple of women talking at the mailbox today. 

One said to the other, "In about three more weeks, everyone will know what our real hair colour is".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here's a novel idea from a Halifax area nursing home, hallway bingo to practice social distancing. Neat! :clap:


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

A COVID-19 doxie video for Mark...???
https://youtu.be/H14OxiDBtNM

But rather pathetic I'd say... unless perhaps you are a wiener dog lover...



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a guy who can really pick, what to wear when shopping for groceries and all about sex.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of a guy who can really pick, what to wear when shopping for groceries and all about sex.


Good dressing advice when shopping, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A COVID-19 doxie video for Mark...???
> https://youtu.be/H14OxiDBtNM
> 
> But rather pathetic I'd say... unless perhaps you are a wiener dog lover...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


A good message for one and all. I do follow the Crusoe the Dachshund video clips.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing and some Sunday Brunch can be delivered to you if you are social distancing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc.

I came across this bit on scrambled eggs and thought of you:



> How do restaurants make scrambled eggs taste better than homemade? They don’t.
> 
> You can easily make scrambled eggs the way a restaurant does.
> 
> Here are the six common sins of scrambled eggs you need to avoid:
> 
> No milk. Use a splash of water instead.
> 
> Don’t whip, fork. You’re breaking the yolks and mixing them in with the whites, not trying to kill them.
> 
> Easy on the heat. Medium-low heat (3–4 on an electric, 3 on a gas stove).
> 
> No oil. If you’ve just made bacon, put some bacon grease in the pan. If not, use a pat of butter. Note: If you use bacon grease, use less salt.
> 
> Pay attention. Stir constantly and gently with a soft, flexible silicone spatula, constantly scraping the bottom of the pan to keep them from sticking while the eggs curdle. Toss in a pinch of salt to taste about halfway through.
> 
> Watch the late exit. Take them off the heat before you think they’re done. They should be shiny, and still look a little wet. Don’t worry, they will continue to cook on the plate.


I am guilty of one thing in that I tend to use milk, not water.


----------



## SINC

And then I came across this and just knew I had to add it to the eggs:

*What is your favorite breakfast food that doesn't involve eggs? Sausage gravy. I can eat it with a spoon.*



> Now, not all sausage gravy is created equal. I can and do say in absolute honesty: No one makes better sausage gravy than mine.
> 
> That statement is a statement of absolute fact, easily proven, impossible to refute.
> 
> See, white gravy like that is super easy to make. There's only one way to do it right. You do that, you make the best gravy.
> 
> Take a roll of pork sausage. Your favorite. Fry it: either as patties or broken up to include in the gravy. (I'll go half and half a lot.) When the sausage is fully cooked, remove any patties, lower the heat to medium if it's not already there and add some flour.
> 
> How depends on how much grease you got. And if you have ground sausage still in the pan, broken up, it's hiding grease, so, be aware of that. So, a heaping tablespoon. Start there. Add slowly, don't put in too much. But, the pan should take the entire measure.
> 
> So, got grease visible? No? It's like a loose paste? Good. Keep it on medium. Brown your rue (flour and fat heated is a rue), cook the flour. Stirring fairly often. Maybe three, four minutes.
> 
> Add salt and pepper during this stage. Carefully. You cannot taste for the amount, so, carefully. In cooking, each layer must be seasoned properly. The rue is its own layer and must be seasoned. But, use restraint.
> 
> Okay. Milk. Whole, skim, anywhere in between. Your preference. I've never tried anything heavier than whole milk, but, I've considered it and I think it would work just fine if you want to try heavy cream, even.
> 
> Add slowly. Picture the consistency of gravy you want. And, while slowly adding, take the gravy in the pan a little past that. Get it looser than you want it. You're going to reduce it to the consistency desired. And you can always add a little more milk if you don't get it exactly right the first time or keep reducing if you add a little too much.
> 
> All right. You get it to your desired thickness. Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Sausage gravy. All you really need is a spoon.


----------



## SINC

Damn, now I've gone and made myself hungry!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good dressing advice when shopping, Don.


I wonder if he was after the bare necessities..........


----------



## CubaMark

Don, that *1953 Chrysler GS-1 Ghia Coupe* in today's SAP is gorgeous... If they released that today with modern tech and safety, it would take the car market by storm. What a beauty! :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc.
> 
> I came across this bit on scrambled eggs and thought of you:
> 
> 
> 
> I am guilty of one thing in that I tend to use milk, not water.


I use water, but I do whip.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Damn, now I've gone and made myself hungry!


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I wonder if he was after the bare necessities..........


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Don, that *1953 Chrysler GS-1 Ghia Coupe* in today's SAP is gorgeous... If they released that today with modern tech and safety, it would take the car market by storm. What a beauty! :love2:


Yeah, they all (Ford and GM) built a model back in the early 50s that would sell today if upgraded as you point out. Still have a few more to come over the next while.


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## pm-r

> A COVID-19 doxie video for _*Mark*_...???


My apologies to _*Marc*_ for the spelling error of his name.

Can someone explain to me why my spellcheck would so often kick in and change what is typed well after what I have typed and checked ocer?

Most annoying, and it happens too often and in various applications!!!

And why doesn't the OS X spellcheck always provide a spelling suggestion for a misspelled word???




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Do yourself a favour and download and use Grammarly. It beats spell check all to hell and works on most apps including Safari. 

https://grammarly.com/


----------



## SINC

Just passing time . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My apologies to _*Marc*_ for the spelling error of his name.
> 
> Can someone explain to me why my spellcheck would so often kick in and change what is typed well after what I have typed and checked ocer?
> 
> Most annoying, and it happens too often and in various applications!!!
> 
> And why doesn't the OS X spellcheck always provide a spelling suggestion for a misspelled word???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Do yourself a favour and download and use Grammarly. It beats spell check all to hell and works on most apps including Safari.
> 
> https://grammarly.com/



I've had Grammarly installed for quite sometime. For some reason it doesn't seem to catch everything.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I've had Grammarly installed for quite sometime. For some reason it doesn't seem to catch everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


That's odd. I do a lot of writing and it catches everything, sometimes too much and impairs my style at times as I tend to use a bit of slang or shorten to only necessary words in some cases. At any rate, I find it way better than spellcheck. I never use both at once, that only causes confusion.


----------



## pm-r

> That's odd


Are you using the Pro/Commercial version of IGrammarly?



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Are you using the Pro/Commercial version of IGrammarly?
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Nope, just the free edition, Patrick.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a British mask idea in our video, Quick Quips and grammar issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as you consider the proper use of grammar on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

How ironic indeed. 

As well, I forget if this little piggy stayed home????


----------



## Rps

Okay now that's funny Marc!

We actually had some snow last night, but it has since melted....will be 8c today. 

Not much going on, of course, due to the service in mode we are in. Hope everyone is doing the same. Stay distant.....stay healthy.


----------



## SINC

This staying home bit makes one thankful for the web, board games, a six-pack of dice and a cribbage board.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay now that's funny Marc!
> 
> We actually had some snow last night, but it has since melted....will be 8c today.
> 
> Not much going on, of course, due to the service in mode we are in. Hope everyone is doing the same. Stay distant.....stay healthy.


Quiet here as well, Patrick. Luckily, all we are getting is some rain. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This staying home bit makes one thankful for the web, board games, a six-pack of dice and a cribbage board.


Trying to get Deborah to teach me how to play cribbage, but she is not in the mood. 

Can you play one-handed cribbage???


----------



## SINC

Yes you sure can, I do all the time by playing the computer as an opponent. 

Just go to the App store and download this game (be sure it is this game as there are many others). It will teach you how to play and away you go. And I can't recall, but I think it is free.


----------



## SINC

Start at the lowest level, likely beginner. I now play at the expert level, but it is fun and passes the time. Set the game to auto count hands and you will soon learn how to count your hands as you progress. The free version will likely contain advertising. If I recall I paid about $10 to get rid of the ads so I could concentrate on the game.


----------



## SINC

It is not hard to tell there are lots of folks home and online. I counted 42 separate wifi networks my WIFI Explorer app can see this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes you sure can, I do all the time by playing the computer as an opponent.
> 
> Just go to the App store and download this game (be sure it is this game as there are many others). It will teach you how to play and away you go. And I can't recall, but I think it is free.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Start at the lowest level, likely beginner. I now play at the expert level, but it is fun and passes the time. Set the game to auto count hands and you will soon learn how to count your hands as you progress. The free version will likely contain advertising. If I recall I paid about $10 to get rid of the ads so I could concentrate on the game.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP thought bubbles for deer, beer and water in our video and It's Not Impossible To Live Under A Lockdown During The Coronavirus Pandemic.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP thought bubbles for deer, beer and water in our video and It's Not Impossible To Live Under A Lockdown During The Coronavirus Pandemic.


Morning, Don. Great shot of that deer. I am up early to the sounds of barking dogs who are watching five deer calmly wandering around our front yard. There is no snow, but they do like the bark of the yew trees in our front yard.

Juice box for everyone?????????   

'Now,' she asked me, 'Has your plane arrived yet?' :clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

I am trying to balance some good COVIS-19 information with good humour on any given day on SAP to try and lighten the mood. Too much Coronavirus scary stuff does not help those of us who are staying home to do our part.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.....the hostage crisis continues.....

I’ve been working on a few fun educational things for my grandkids who will be home for a while I would suspect. Will be doing some songs and such.

Now for you who would like to learn a musical instrument I have included a lesson sent to me by a friend......play on!




https://youtu.be/U0Tp8-NjsvM


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don,

My Caption for the deer is:
"This is Spring????"


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> My Caption for the deer is:
> "This is Spring????"


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A dog day afternoon here today. The rains are stopping and the dogs will soon want/need to go outside.


----------



## pm-r

There is no snow, _*but they do like the bark of the yew trees in our front yard.*_

That's very odd, and I thought the deer would have known Not to eat the poisonous parts of the Yew tree.




> The Common Yew (Taxus baccata) is an ornamental tree. _*The taxine alkaloids contained in yew berries, needles or bark are poisonous. *_The lethal dose for an adult is reported to be 50 g of yew needles. Patients who ingest a lethal dose frequently die due to cardiogenic shock, in spite of resuscitation efforts.


https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0010865014000952

PS: Did you know that the Long-Bowman of England made their longbows from yew and English cork trees. Their wood still make excellent bows.

Unfortunately, the last small native yew tree on our property died a year or so ago.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> There is no snow, _*but they do like the bark of the yew trees in our front yard.*_
> 
> That's very odd, and I thought the deer would have known Not to eat the poisonous parts of the Yew tree.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0010865014000952
> 
> PS: Did you know that the Long-Bowman of England made their longbows from yew and English cork trees. Their wood still make excellent bows.
> 
> Unfortunately, the last small native yew tree on our property died a year or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Not sure what keeps them alive when they browse around the Yew trees. XX)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A dog day afternoon here today. The rains are stopping and the dogs will soon want/need to go outside.



What a rough dog's day afternoon...!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What a rough dog's day afternoon...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


It has stopped raining and the sun is now out, so I am going to take them out back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone, today on SAP a video on animals and music, a dog passing time and "Humanity At Its Finest": Man Dies Years After Young Girl's Friendship Saved Him.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning everyone, today on SAP a video on animals and music, a dog passing time and "Humanity At Its Finest": Man Dies Years After Young Girl's Friendship Saved Him.


We had a dog who would do that sort of time-wasting activity, Don.

Loved that "hug" story. :love2::-(


----------



## Rps

Don a friend of mine posted this on her FB page and said it could be shared......good enough, I think, for an editorial in SAP I think...

Make no mistake. When loved ones are removed from your home by ambulance because the virus has hit them hard, you are not going to be able to follow them there, sit by their hospital bed and hold their hand. You are not going to be able to pop in at 7.00 pm for visiting hours. They are going to have no one other than exhausted and brave hospital staff to see them through days or weeks of barely breathing through a ventilator until they either die or recover. They are not going to be well enough to text you.

You are not going to be able to phone the ward to check in on them regularly (staff will be too busy for that). During that time, they will be completely alone, while you sit at home waiting to hear whether they have made it through.

Imagine that person is someone you love dearly. Because it's going to be a reality for many in the coming weeks.

And if that person in hospital happens to be you, going through that ordeal completely alone, it would be nothing less than terrifying.

Never in my life have I wanted so strongly to say that if anyone is not feeling even a little afraid right now, not only for themselves but for their loved ones and others in general, then they are a fool!

Stay at home!, no-one is invincible


----------



## Rps

Don you probably know of this site...but if not it’s interesting and maybe a source for SAP material


https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/okay.html


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don a friend of mine posted this on her FB page and said it could be shared......good enough, I think, for an editorial in SAP I think...
> 
> Make no mistake. When loved ones are removed from your home by ambulance because the virus has hit them hard, you are not going to be able to follow them there, sit by their hospital bed and hold their hand. You are not going to be able to pop in at 7.00 pm for visiting hours. They are going to have no one other than exhausted and brave hospital staff to see them through days or weeks of barely breathing through a ventilator until they either die or recover. They are not going to be well enough to text you.
> 
> You are not going to be able to phone the ward to check in on them regularly (staff will be too busy for that). During that time, they will be completely alone, while you sit at home waiting to hear whether they have made it through.
> 
> Imagine that person is someone you love dearly. Because it's going to be a reality for many in the coming weeks.
> 
> And if that person in hospital happens to be you, going through that ordeal completely alone, it would be nothing less than terrifying.
> 
> Never in my life have I wanted so strongly to say that if anyone is not feeling even a little afraid right now, not only for themselves but for their loved ones and others in general, then they are a fool!
> 
> Stay at home!, no-one is invincible


A very good piece Rp, can I at least identify her as a female from ????, ON or whatever?


----------



## Rps

No problem Don, will from C.D. In Ontario suffice?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> No problem Don, will from C.D. In Ontario suffice?


That's great Rp. Readers always respect anon coupled with a familiar location.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night. I am ready to pull the pin. Best to wish you all good night now ………… just in case. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of a grandfather dancing with his grandaughters to the Bee Gees tune Staying Alive, a horse balks at a jump and Jerry Lee Lewis Returns To Music: ‘I Thought I Would Never Play Again’.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. An uplifting SAP this morning …...……… much needed in these stressful times.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://wishesndishes.com/reeses-pe...EzI3WtXToOt89_J3-ohHXObA4dbl8mKJnBL4SAlOtT_JY

I would love to try this sort of recipe.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don an SAP joke for such

All the organs of the body were having a meeting, trying to decide who was the one in charge...

"I should be in charge," said the brain , "Because I run all the body's systems, so without me nothing would happen."

"I should be in charge," said the blood , "Because I circulate oxygen all over so without me you'd waste away."

"I should be in charge," said the stomach," Because I process food and give all of you energy."

"I should be in charge," said the legs, "because I carry the body wherever it needs to go."

"I should be in charge," said the eyes, "Because I allow the body to see where it goes."

"I should be in charge," said the rectum, "Because Im responsible for waste removal."

All the other body parts laughed at the rectum And insulted him, so in a huff, he shut down tight. Within a few days, the brain had a terrible headache, the stomach was bloated, the legs got wobbly, the eyes got watery, and the blood Was toxic. They all decided that the rectum should be the boss

The Moral of the story? Even though the others do all the work.... The ass hole is usually in charge


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. An uplifting SAP this morning …...……… much needed in these stressful times.


Yes, Marc, I have been trying to keep SAP mostly light and positive with a good dash of humour of late. We get enough bad news every day on TV and radio and online.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://wishesndishes.com/reeses-pe...EzI3WtXToOt89_J3-ohHXObA4dbl8mKJnBL4SAlOtT_JY
> 
> I would love to try this sort of recipe.


Should be easy enough to do Marc, if you can find the candy that is.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don an SAP joke for such
> 
> All the organs of the body were having a meeting, trying to decide who was the one in charge...
> 
> "I should be in charge," said the brain , "Because I run all the body's systems, so without me nothing would happen."
> 
> "I should be in charge," said the blood , "Because I circulate oxygen all over so without me you'd waste away."
> 
> "I should be in charge," said the stomach," Because I process food and give all of you energy."
> 
> "I should be in charge," said the legs, "because I carry the body wherever it needs to go."
> 
> "I should be in charge," said the eyes, "Because I allow the body to see where it goes."
> 
> "I should be in charge," said the rectum, "Because Im responsible for waste removal."
> 
> All the other body parts laughed at the rectum And insulted him, so in a huff, he shut down tight. Within a few days, the brain had a terrible headache, the stomach was bloated, the legs got wobbly, the eyes got watery, and the blood Was toxic. They all decided that the rectum should be the boss
> 
> The Moral of the story? Even though the others do all the work.... The ass hole is usually in charge


Thanks Rp, perhaps all too true given Canada's current head.


----------



## SINC

I see, uh huh, yeah, sure . . .


----------



## SINC

He's right you know . . .


----------



## SINC

And another thing . . . this is exactly why we have three big screens and three remotes in our household of three people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don an SAP joke for such
> 
> All the organs of the body were having a meeting, trying to decide who was the one in charge...
> 
> "I should be in charge," said the brain , "Because I run all the body's systems, so without me nothing would happen."
> 
> "I should be in charge," said the blood , "Because I circulate oxygen all over so without me you'd waste away."
> 
> "I should be in charge," said the stomach," Because I process food and give all of you energy."
> 
> "I should be in charge," said the legs, "because I carry the body wherever it needs to go."
> 
> "I should be in charge," said the eyes, "Because I allow the body to see where it goes."
> 
> "I should be in charge," said the rectum, "Because Im responsible for waste removal."
> 
> All the other body parts laughed at the rectum And insulted him, so in a huff, he shut down tight. Within a few days, the brain had a terrible headache, the stomach was bloated, the legs got wobbly, the eyes got watery, and the blood Was toxic. They all decided that the rectum should be the boss
> 
> The Moral of the story? Even though the others do all the work.... The ass hole is usually in charge


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, Marc, I have been trying to keep SAP mostly light and positive with a good dash of humour of late. We get enough bad news every day on TV and radio and online.


All too true. Keep up the good work. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Should be easy enough to do Marc, if you can find the candy that is.


True. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I see, uh huh, yeah, sure . . .


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> He's right you know . . .


:clap::lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> I would love to try this sort of recipe.



That sounds delicious and it is just typical of my kind of cake. And my wife makes the best banana loaf ever.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds delicious and it is just typical of my kind of cake. And my wife makes the best banana loaf ever.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Social distancing in our household, given that we have three standard wirehaired doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone just alerted me to this.‬
‪Today is the 26th day of the month. ‬
‪The year is 2020. ‬
‪Check out Isaiah 26:20 in the Old Testament. ‬
‪“Come, my people, enter you into your chambers, and shut your doors about you: hide yourself as it were for a little moment...”‬
‪😳‬
‪ ‬
Numbers can be interesting!


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP friends on ice, a dog who plays instruments in our video and people still love meat.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP friends on ice, a dog who plays instruments in our video and people still love meat.


Morning, Don. A calming video clip. Cute dog, but not very musical. :love2:


----------



## Rps

Not sure if SAP or even Shang worthy.....not meant to make fun of believers but this guy really nails it...

https://digg.com/2020/trump-impression-coronavirus


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Someone just alerted me to this.‬
> ‪Today is the 26th day of the month. ‬
> ‪The year is 2020. ‬
> ‪Check out Isaiah 26:20 in the Old Testament. ‬
> ‪“Come, my people, enter you into your chambers, and shut your doors about you: hide yourself as it were for a little moment...”‬
> ‪😳‬
> ‪ ‬
> Numbers can be interesting!





Rps said:


> _*Not sure if SAP or even Shang worthy*_.....not meant to make fun of believers but this guy really nails it...
> 
> https://digg.com/2020/trump-impression-coronavirus




Nope. Not worthy. Neither one!!! 

And no, I am sure NOT a Trump fan!!!





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

The Trump impression is hilarious and I grabbed it to use as a WEBBIT. 

I am no Trump fan, but I love it when people make fun of him which is exactly what this guy is doing, and very well I might add. 

Thanks for the heads up Rp, it's a dilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon. A quiet day here in Lunenburg, NS. Just chatted with some neighbors who stood about 15 feet from me across our fence. A nice day to be outside.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon. A quiet day here in Lunenburg, NS. Just chatted with some neighbors who stood about 15 feet from me across our fence. A nice day to be outside.


We hardly see any neighbours. When we go for our walk the street is virtually empty, and that includes cars.

Kind of eerie. We talk to our grandkids via Skype....I’ve have had a few lessons with them using music and doing fun songs. On the rare occasion we resupply groceries it is very strange to see such an absence of items on the shelves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We hardly see any neighbours. When we go for our walk the street is virtually empty, and that includes cars.
> 
> Kind of eerie. We talk to our grandkids via Skype....I’ve have had a few lessons with them using music and doing fun songs. On the rare occasion we resupply groceries it is very strange to see such an absence of items on the shelves.


Sorry to hear this, Rp, but good that you are safe and sound. Deborah is the one who does the shopping for our two elderly neighbors. They call her to say what they need. She then orders for them online (neither use a computer) and she then goes to pick up their order, which is brought outside to our car. One of us will deliver these items to their doorstep. A convenient way to bring them some food, etc. Since they have no way to go to the bank, they have no cash, so I just put it on our credit card as an early Easter gift.


----------



## pm-r

> We hardly see any neighbours. When we go for our walk the street is virtually empty, and that includes cars.



Most of the traffic WebCams for Windsor Ontario show the roads are basically desertedof cars and traffic:
https://windsorite.ca/traffic/

Sort of erie... But I'll bet the number of traffic accidents and injuries is certainly a lot lower than it used to be before the covid virus situation.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

People are out and about in Lunenburg, but just here and there with no groups. Special chairs have been set up in the town square to allow for people to communicate at a safe distance. We have Mounties guarding that there are no public gathering of more than two people, and that people stay at a distance from each other ……………….. yet the Mounties are side by side.


----------



## pm-r

> Since they have no way to go to the bank, they have no cash, so _*I just put it on our credit card as an early Easter gift*_.


That's a very generous gesture, but I wonder how long you will be able to do that for???
Maybe better to set up a credit account for them. 

I can't remember off the top of my head the great phrase about money and Friends...
Something like "_*Lend your money. Lose your friend*_" or something like it...





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's a very generous gesture, but I wonder how long you will be able to do that for???
> Maybe better to set up a credit account for them.
> 
> I can't remember off the top of my head the great phrase about money and Friends...
> Something like "_*Lend your money. Lose your friend*_" or something like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Their main source of income, from what I was told, is OAS and GIS. They order nothing expensive and in the Jewish faith it is called a "mitzvah" (a good deed). It does not hurt us financially, so it is just a good neighborly gesture that many are doing here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

> It does not hurt us financially, so it is just a good neighborly gesture that many are doing here in Lunenburg.



Good to hear and good on everyone for doing so.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Rp, but good that you are safe and sound. Deborah is the one who does the shopping for our two elderly neighbors. They call her to say what they need. She then orders for them online (neither use a computer) and she then goes to pick up their order, which is brought outside to our car. One of us will deliver these items to their doorstep. A convenient way to bring them some food, etc. Since they have no way to go to the bank, they have no cash, so I just put it on our credit card as an early Easter gift.


Wonderful to know you are among the caring. Best to you and Deborah for being good neighbours. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good to hear and good on everyone for doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Lunenburg is a very caring community.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wonderful to know you are among the caring. Best to you and Deborah for being good neighbours. :clap:


We are not alone in this caring. Lunenburg has an aging population, but many care for their neighbors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time tp call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some unknown reason. Still, coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I slept in a wee bit this morning. Today on SAP a look at Korean street food that will make you hungry, why I am happier than you and Paddy's Wedding Night.


----------



## SINC

Also this morning your preview Whatzit?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, I slept in a wee bit this morning. Today on SAP a look at Korean street food that will make you hungry, why I am happier than you and Paddy's Wedding Night.


Morning, Don. I liked the Korean garlic toast, but I am not a fan of fried eggs.

I also liked your comment "We all need to be kind to each other until this mess is cleared up." Well said. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Well, I suppose you could substitute scrambled instead. As for me, I love fried eggs with a runny yolk to dip my toast in. Same thing goes for soft boiled eggs. 

I have fond memories of my grandad making me soft boiled eggs for lunch at noon hours in the winter as it was a mile to walk home, but he lived just two blocks from the high school so I ate with him.

The Whatzit may be too easy today though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, I suppose you could substitute scrambled instead. As for me, I love fried eggs with a runny yolk to dip my toast in. Same thing goes for soft boiled eggs.
> 
> I have fond memories of my grandad making me soft boiled eggs for lunch at noon hours in the winter as it was a mile to walk home, but he lived just two blocks from the high school so I ate with him.
> 
> The Whatzit may be too easy today though.


Scrambled eggs are my favorite, and I will accept a pouched egg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sold some of spare hand sanitizer and toilet paper.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Scrambled eggs are my favorite, and I will accept a pouched egg.


I betcha meant 'poached'! 

Darn spell check.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I betcha meant 'poached'!
> 
> Darn spell check.


Oops


----------



## SINC

If I recall correctly, Rp posted a video recently of a guy giving a lesson on how to play the spoons. With that in mind, give a listen to this lady who obviously does not need any lessons. She is the best spoon play I have ever seen. What technique! :clap:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80LevbAldic


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Also this morning your preview Whatzit?





> The Whatzit may be too easy today though.



It was for me. 

The preview Whatzit? seems to be the tool and extra sized drivers that are used to drive out and insert the pins in metal expansion bracelets often used with watch straps.

I got one added to a watchstrap order from China for about a dollar. And two other small hand picks for undoing the watch strap fastening pin from the watch itself for another dollar. I think the watch strap itself was a whole $5.00 and it's still in use.

PS: I bought two watchstraps so I would have spare links as the Chinese watch straps tend to be a bit on the small side for me and they are usually unable to supply the needed separate extra links.

I really don't know how they exist with some things so cheap.




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Scrambled eggs are my favorite, and I will accept_* a pouched egg*_.



Are those _pouched eggs_ anything like a Scotch Egg???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Man they are good! Nice spot Don.

For we captives who are less talented......tv watching seems to be only relief. Here are some streaming sites you might not have found. We all know Prime, Disney, Crave and Netflix. But many library services also provide FREE streaming services such as Hoopla and Kanopy. They have a tremendous selection of films and programmes. Usually you are limited to 10 or so “borrows” a month.

Tubi and Popcorn stream free movies and shows, which are a little older or not as well know but there are nuggets in there.

CBC GEM is one of my favs with hours of FREE streaming ( they have a $4.95 per month option which is streaming with out commercials...but I didnt select that option....most ads are only about 10 seconds long )....it has a vast selection of movies and programmes.

Finally, there is the NFB site....it is a bit cumbersome with its library.....and I mean library they must of hundreds of thousands of things to view...but it is also a great site and FREE.

I also like TED for TED Talks.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sold some of spare hand sanitizer and toilet paper.



I read of some horders being charged and fined for doing such a thing recently. And so they should have been!!!

They were selling off part of their hoard supply for a ridiculous exaggerated price, but I was glad to read that their plan backfired.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> For we captives who are less talented......_*tv watching seems to be only relief.*_



You've got to be kidding!!!! I can barely remember the last decent TV Show or program I watched that I actually enjoyed or was thoroughly entertained.

The original Ford vs Ferrari show with original footage wasn't too bad, and was quite interesting.

Projects for today:
- Finish fixing the plastic weed eater housing that broke on our battery-operated weedeater.

- Carry on searching the Internet for a replacement timer for our Kenmore TopLoader washing machine, and hopefully for a decent landed price.

Both more interesting than watching most TV programs IMHO!!!   





- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Patrick have you tried anything on TED?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I read of some horders being charged and fined for doing such a thing recently. And so they should have been!!!
> 
> They were selling off part of their hoard supply for a ridiculous exaggerated price, but I was glad to read that their plan backfired.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sending all the money to my favorite local (Lunenburg County) charity.

https://www.shrm.ca/


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick have you tried anything on TED?



Maybe occasionally RP, but actually very seldom, and then only if I'm allowed to skip through them with the slider control.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Maybe occasionally RP, but actually very seldom, and then only if I'm allowed to skip through them with the slider control.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick that is the joy of choice....I can remember when we only had 3 stations which we could see...CBLT Toronto, WGR Buffalo and WBEN Buffalo....later we could get WKBW in Buffalo. And if the wind was blowing right and a calm sky we could occasionally get CHCH Hamilton. When we were able to get PBS it was wonderful.

Now there is so much choice you can’t find anything......Yogi strikes again!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Man they are good! Nice spot Don.
> 
> For we captives who are less talented......tv watching seems to be only relief. Here are some streaming sites you might not have found. We all know Prime, Disney, Crave and Netflix. But many library services also provide FREE streaming services such as Hoopla and Kanopy. They have a tremendous selection of films and programmes. Usually you are limited to 10 or so “borrows” a month.
> 
> Tubi and Popcorn stream free movies and shows, which are a little older or not as well know but there are nuggets in there.
> 
> CBC GEM is one of my favs with hours of FREE streaming ( they have a $4.95 per month option which is streaming with out commercials...but I didnt select that option....most ads are only about 10 seconds long )....it has a vast selection of movies and programmes.
> 
> Finally, there is the NFB site....it is a bit cumbersome with its library.....and I mean library they must of hundreds of thousands of things to view...but it is also a great site and FREE.
> 
> I also like TED for TED Talks.


Rp, here is a Facebook page that is featuring tons of artists performing free that you may want to add to your collection of streaming stuff. I sure am enjoying it!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/sociallydistantfest/


----------



## Rps

Hmmmmmm! Interesting.....thanx Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son was able to get out to his greenhouse in St. John's, NL


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My son was able to get out to his greenhouse in St. John's, NL




It looks like it might be quite a bit too early for any tomatoes. 

Maybe some _*Ice lettuce*_ though might be able to grow and survive.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like it might be quite a bit too early for any tomatoes.
> 
> Maybe some _*Ice lettuce*_ though might be able to grow and survive.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


He said that Russian Kale is growing there right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> He said that Russian Kale is growing there right now.



That stuff is so hardy it's amazing.

It's supposed to be very good for you but I can't eat it as it is too rich in vitamin K which counteracts the INR level of the warfarin I need to take for a blood thinner.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an old but good song in our video, a solution to those worried about toilet paper and a cat jumps into an aquarium. And oh yeah, calling a pig names.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That stuff is so hardy it's amazing.
> 
> It's supposed to be very good for you but I can't eat it as it is too rich in vitamin K which counteracts the INR level of the warfarin I need to take for a blood thinner.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Same here, Patrick, in that it interacts with my Xeralto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I liked the "I Heard the Bluebird Sing!" clip. A fine way to wake up and face the day.

Really loved the color of the '54 Chevy.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, Patrick, in that it interacts with my Xeralto.


Did not realize you and Patrick were on such powerful blood thinners. Even after three heart attacks I am only on a single 325 mg coated aspirin once a day and have been for nearly 20 years now.


----------



## SINC

Yes indeed, very timely.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did not realize you and Patrick were on such powerful blood thinners. Even after three heart attacks I am only on a single 325 mg coated aspirin once a day and have been for nearly 20 years now.


Lucky you. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes indeed, very timely.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, Patrick, in that it interacts with my Xeralto.



I will admit that I had to Google the name to find out what it was:


> DescriptionRivaroxaban, _*sold under the brand name Xarelto among others,*_ is an anticoagulant medication used to treat and prevent blood clots.




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Did not realize you and Patrick were on such powerful blood thinners. Even after three heart attacks I am only _*on a single 325 mg coated aspirin once a day *_and have been for nearly 20 years now.



Oddly enough, I had been on the same 325 mg coated aspirin once a day dosage for ages until my doctor said that was way too much and put me on baby/low dose aspirin (commonly 81± mg) instead.

That seemed to be good enough for a while until I ended up in the hospital for other problems (2017) then more heart problems started and I ended up in the hospital heart ward for over a week, and it was there that they started me on warfarin to help with the problems, and I've been on it in various doses since.

Unfortunately, one must do periodic blood tests, maybe every two weeks or so In order to monitor the INR levels. CurrentlyI I'm on a 3-4mg daily dosage which used to be 5 mg. I have no idea why the INR level changes as my diet is fairly constant, but possibly due to the medications I'm currently taking.

Double unfortunately, the local testing lab I prefer to use has been shut down and I am reluctant to go to the other labs that are fairly crowded that are still open, so I am not really sure of where are my current INR levels are.

Amazing all the various things this COVID virus can infect eh???




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oddly enough, I had been on the same 325 mg coated aspirin once a day dosage for ages until my doctor said that was way too much and put me on baby/low dose aspirin (commonly 81± mg) instead.
> 
> That seemed to be good enough for a while until I ended up in the hospital for other problems (2017) then more heart problems started and I ended up in the hospital heart ward for over a week, and it was there that they started me on warfarin to help with the problems, and I've been on it in various doses since.
> 
> Unfortunately, one must do periodic blood tests, maybe every two weeks or so In order to monitor the INR levels. CurrentlyI I'm on a 3-4mg daily dosage which used to be 5 mg. I have no idea why the INR level changes as my diet is fairly constant, but possibly due to the medications I'm currently taking.
> 
> Double unfortunately, the local testing lab I prefer to use has been shut down and I am reluctant to go to the other labs that are fairly crowded that are still open, so I am not really sure of where are my current INR levels are.
> 
> Amazing all the various things this COVID virus can infect eh???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I was told the same thing, Patrick. I would have had to go through weekly blood tests with Warfarin but not with Xeralto. My cardiologist said that Xeralto would be more effective for me, so I easily chose Xeralto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone Has Made A Coronavirus Remix Of This Beatles Classic And It's Brilliant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP tough times, tough people, old pumpkin pie recipe in our video and boss bullfighting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Not much of a pumpkin pie lover. 

Still, for my SAP morning chuckle --

* A priest, a minister, and a rabbit walk into a blood bank.

The rabbit says, "I think I might be a type-O! " :lmao: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Not much of a pumpkin pie lover.
> 
> Still, for my SAP morning chuckle --
> 
> * A priest, a minister, and a rabbit walk into a blood bank.
> 
> The rabbit says, "I think I might be a type-O! " :lmao: :clap: :lmao:


Morning Marc, that was one that Rp posted here for me a while back. He often has a good one that I use on SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, that was one that Rp posted here for me a while back. He often has a good one that I use on SAP.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A bit cloudy here today. Things across the river are getting a little scary. We have at least 6000 Windsorites who work in Detroit....most in the medical professions. They travel back and forth daily here. 

In these times I think it is important that we never loose our sense of humour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A bit cloudy here today. Things across the river are getting a little scary. We have at least 6000 Windsorites who work in Detroit....most in the medical professions. They travel back and forth daily here.
> 
> In these times I think it is important that we never loose our sense of humour.


:clap::clap::clap:

Never lose your sense of humor, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Morning all. A bit cloudy here today. Things across the river are getting a little scary. We have at least 6000 Windsorites who work in Detroit....most in the medical professions. They travel back and forth daily here.
> 
> In these times I think it is important that we never loose our sense of humour.


Man that is something I would never do. Just not worth the risk of losing one's life savings over a late filing of form 3520, 8938 or the d___d F(u)BAR. Not to mention that the IRS will still be demanding those forms long after you stop working soused of the 49.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> Man that is something I would never do. Just not worth the risk of losing one's life savings over a late filing of form 3520, 8938 or the d___d F(u)BAR. Not to mention that the IRS will still be demanding those forms long after you stop working soused of the 49.


I think we might be surprised at how many Canadians work across the border in border towns. Frankly I was surprised at the 6000 number...wouldn’t have thought it was that high. We get a jaundiced view here in Windsor.....I’m sure Fort Erie and others are the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just got back from getting a pneumonia vaccine. They came out to meet me as I sat in my car and a nurse gave me the injection. Talk about drive-thru service.


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm, sounds like the Lunenberg rendition of Pokeman to me!


----------



## Rps

Don another “Understanding Engineers” story for SAP

Two salesmen and two engineers are all on a business trip together. They have to take the train. The two salesmen each buy their tickets, but the engineers only buy one ticket.
"How are the two of you going to travel on only one ticket?" the salesmen ask.
"Watch and learn," the engineers reply.
They all board the train. When the conductor comes around asking for tickets, the engineers both cram in to the same bathroom.
The conductor knocks on the door, "Ticket, please."
One of the engineers cracks the door a tiny bit and sticks out the ticket.
After they arrive, the salesmen say "That's brilliant! We'll have to try that on the way back!"

After the trip is over, they are again at the train station. The salesmen buy one ticket.
The engineers don't buy a ticket at all.
"Wait," the salesmen say, "how can you possibly travel with NO tickets?!?!?!"
"you'll see..."
They all board the train.
When the conductor comes around, the salesmen duck into the bathroom.
The engineers go to that stall, knock on the door, and say, "Ticket please."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmmm, sounds like the Lunenberg rendition of Pokeman to me!


They did not want to put me at risk. So, I appreciated the service. It was nice weather so the nurse said it was nice to get outside for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ab-50_metric_e.html

Don, you are facing both snow and cold. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Just got back from getting a pneumonia vaccine. They came out to meet me as I sat in my car and a nurse gave me the injection. Talk about drive-thru service.





Dr.G. said:


> They did not want to put me at risk. So, I appreciated the service. It was nice weather so the nurse said it was nice to get outside for about 5 minutes.



That's pretty nice custom service you have there!!!

I am having to change the out lab I normally go to for my standing order blood tests etc. As they closed the local Lab, so I will have to start traveling to Sidney instead, about just under a 1/2 hour drive away.

The local hospital is closer, and open, but I wanted to avoid their lab and all the sick patients who end up going there.

The only drive-through I might end up with is to get a milkshake or ice cream cone from the Dairy Queen that'sjust a street over from the out-lab!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's pretty nice custom service you have there!!!
> 
> I am having to change the out lab I normally go to for my standing order blood tests etc. As they closed the local Lab, so I will have to start traveling to Sidney instead, about just under a 1/2 hour drive away.
> 
> The local hospital is closer, and open, but I wanted to avoid their lab and all the sick patients who end up going there.
> 
> The only drive-through I might end up with is to get a milkshake or ice cream cone from the Dairy Queen that'sjust a street over from the out-lab!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, since I am a high risk person, they did not want to expose me to coming in to my doctor's office. I appreciated the thought and service.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Two salesmen and two engineers are all on a business trip together. They have to take the train. The two salesmen each buy their tickets, but the engineers only buy one ticket.



Great one!!!

I thought for a minute it was going to be the similar joke of the engineers on the train where they ended up holding the ticket in their mouth or something but the end of the ticket it got chewed off.

I don't really recall all the details, but maybe you have it in your inventory If it sounds familiar to you...???




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the human brain, an old Otis Redding tune in our video and Distract Yourself With These Drool-Worthy Images Of The Martian Grand Canyon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Deborah and I have made our grocery/drug store buying rounds for three neighbors. So, some hot coffee is now brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Grey here today....but will be in the mid to high 60s on the weekend....can winter and snow be really over?

Don, great minds think a like....I was in the process of sending you the “stay at home” clip but you beat me to it.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all. Grey here today....but will be in the mid to high 60s on the weekend....can winter and snow be really over?



Hey... This is the Shang Thread, all Whether related stuff goes to the Weather thread. That saves some of us getting too confused!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Hey... This is the Shang Thread, all Whether related stuff goes to the Weather thread. That saves some of us getting too confused!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Grey here today....but will be in the mid to high 60s on the weekend....can winter and snow be really over?
> 
> Don, great minds think a like....I was in the process of sending you the “stay at home” clip but you beat me to it.


I hear that Windsor is being a hot bed for the virus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, too risqué for SAP?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I hear that Windsor is being a hot bed for the virus.


With so many working in Detroit and travelling back and forth.....and the majority are health care workers....it is true we are on edge here. Detroit is panicked and I fear we are not far behind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> With so many working in Detroit and travelling back and forth.....and the majority are health care workers....it is true we are on edge here. Detroit is panicked and I fear we are not far behind.


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, I have a loving and supportive wife.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don, too risqué for SAP?



:lmao: :clap: 
Lovely!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, too risqué for SAP?


Nope, love it! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, love it! Thanks!


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :clap:
> Lovely!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of drawing a glass of water, pronouncing vase and baking bread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...ritain?utm_source=emailsynd&utm_medium=social

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...ritain?utm_source=emailsynd&utm_medium=social
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


That's a great find, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That's a great find, thanks Marc.


Deborah found it. To be honest, I did not have fish and chips until I came to St. John's, NL


----------



## Dr.G.

cute


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah found it. To be honest, I did not have fish and chips until I came to St. John's, NL


Wow! No Long John Silvers in New York or Georgia? Then again...........


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Don I would think this is SAP worthy......they are outstanding

https://www.classicfm.com/music-news/talented-family-sings-one-day-more-les-mis-karaoke/


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. Don I would think this is SAP worthy......they are outstanding
> 
> https://www.classicfm.com/music-news/talented-family-sings-one-day-more-les-mis-karaoke/


Thanks Rp, they are good!


----------



## SINC

Our weather with a wind chill of -26° is no April Fools joke. One can only hope it freeze the virus's ass.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Our weather with a wind chill of -26° is no April Fools joke. One can only hope it freeze the virus's ass.


Wow! Don we are 36 degrees C different than you....for April that is a lot.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a video of drawing a glass of water, pronouncing vase _*and baking bread*_.




Everybody locally seems to have been into breadmaking, I guess to help break the trapped inside boredom with the kneading required, but it has resulted with all the major stores having no supplies of yeast available.

Luckily my wife has some and has made some beautiful loaves of bread. 
She lets the bread-maker do all the mixing and kneading, then puts the dough into a normal bread pan and let's it do its final rise, and then bakes it in the oven.

The method works really well and the bread is delicious. but only four packets of yeast left. Bummer!!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow! No Long John Silvers in New York or Georgia? Then again...........


Yes, they were there but I never ate there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking about making bread, what about toilet paper?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Speaking about making bread, what about toilet paper?


Makes one pause with the expression " dropping a log".....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Makes one pause with the expression " dropping a log".....


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Time for me to call it a day. I am very tired after another day of looking after Crystal's two dogs as the kennel the young one goes to daily has shut down while Crystal is at work. The new pup has turned into an aggressive large dog who attacks the smaller dog Ely and we have to keep them separate at all times. She has severely injured the smaller dog on two occasions and left her with bite marks after holding her clenched in her teeth for well over five minutes as we struggled to separate them. Emmy grabs her across the back of the neck and holds her, hard enough to draw blood each time it has happened, which is no fun to try and get her to release the smaller dog. Not at all something we expected and has turned our household upside down in terms of having a pair of dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time for me to call it a day. I am very tired after another day of looking after Crystal's two dogs as the kennel the young one goes to daily has shut down while Crystal is at work. The new pup has turned into an aggressive large dog who attacks the smaller dog Ely and we have to keep them separate at all times. She has severely injured the smaller dog on two occasions and left her with bite marks after holding her clenched in her teeth for well over five minutes as we struggled to separate them. Emmy grabs her across the back of the neck and holds her, hard enough to draw blood each time it has happened, which is no fun to try and get her to release the smaller dog. Not at all something we expected and has turned our household upside down in terms of having a pair of dogs.


Sorry to hear this, Don. We went through this with Chip and his dad, Gus, and we had to place Gus with a fine family who has loved him dearly. It also happened with Molly and Patty, our two Glens. The two female terriers nearly fought to the death. We had to kennel Molly until we found a great home for Patty. We have Molly home with us now, along with the three doxies. It is NOT an easy situation to resolve. We were lucky to have found homes for these two dogs. Still, I have the scars to prove that we had no choice. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Emmy grabs her across the back of the neck and holds her, hard enough to draw blood each time it has happened, which is no fun to try and get her to release the smaller dog. Not at all something we expected and has turned our household upside down in terms of having a pair of dogs.



I would suggest it's about time to put a permanent end to that sort of behavior!!! It's certainly not normal.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would suggest it's about time to put a permanent end to that sort of behavior!!! It's certainly not normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Not normal, but it does happen.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the darndest April Fool joke on a professor you will ever see in our video. Don't miss it!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the darndest April Fool joke on a professor you will ever see in our video. Don't miss it!


When I was teaching on-campus at MUN, my students NEVER tried an April Fools joke on me …………… they did not dare.


----------



## Rps

In these strife full times and tensions rising this had to happen sooner or later.

A Windsor man was charged with murder today for killing another man. He used sandpaper to kill him but stated in his defense that he had only wanted to rough him up a bit.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> In these strife full times and tensions rising this had to happen sooner or later.
> 
> A Windsor man was charged with murder today for killing another man. He used sandpaper to kill him but stated in his defense that he had only wanted to rough him up a bit.


 :clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here with a high of 14c.....any break from the cold Don?

We are starting to get a little spooked here, Marc, as we are becoming a hot bed for Covid19....many of us are wanting the border closed as Michigan is a mess. But with so many health workers living here and working there it would be more than cruel......we want them to stay there during this outbreak and not bring it back here....but that may already be too late.

We’ve been watching a lot of TV, and I’ve been playing my Uke....learning new songs that I can terrorise my wife with.

I’ve grown very fond of watching Maigret....it is a Dune production from France ( with English subtitles ) I stream it from Hoopla a free service linked to our library. Each episode is around 2 hours and has very good plot lines......wastes a lot of time in this era.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> In these strife full times and tensions rising this had to happen sooner or later.
> 
> A Windsor man was charged with murder today for killing another man. _*He used sandpaper to kill him but stated in his defense that he had only wanted to rough him up a bit.[*_/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> A _*true grit*_ by the sound of things!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Rps said:
> 
> 
> 
> In these strife full times and tensions rising this had to happen sooner or later.
> 
> A Windsor man was charged with murder today for killing another man. _*He used sandpaper to kill him but stated in his defense that he had only wanted to rough him up a bit.[*_/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> A _*true grit*_ by the sound of things!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he had an abrasive nature which rubbed people the wrong way. A sort of par for the “coarse”.
Click to expand...


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> pm-r said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he had an abrasive nature which rubbed people the wrong way. A sort of par for the “coarse”.
> 
> 
> 
> :clap: :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======
Click to expand...


----------



## eMacMan

Thanks for the laugh, love puns no matter how gritty. Best to use a tack cloth with this bunch.

Hey Don,
Sent you a PM with a drop box link to an article. Sadly the online version is paywall protected, so I probably should not post it here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here with a high of 14c.....any break from the cold Don?
> 
> We are starting to get a little spooked here, Marc, as we are becoming a hot bed for Covid19....many of us are wanting the border closed as Michigan is a mess. But with so many health workers living here and working there it would be more than cruel......we want them to stay there during this outbreak and not bring it back here....but that may already be too late.
> 
> We’ve been watching a lot of TV, and I’ve been playing my Uke....learning new songs that I can terrorise my wife with.
> 
> I’ve grown very fond of watching Maigret....it is a Dune production from France ( with English subtitles ) I stream it from Hoopla a free service linked to our library. Each episode is around 2 hours and has very good plot lines......wastes a lot of time in this era.


Stay safe, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Out of the mouths of babes ...………..


----------



## Dr.G.

time to call it a night. lights are flickering. hope to see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sounds of wind gusts of 90km/h pounding against the north side of the house. Coffee is now brewing while we still have electricity.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP old trains, far cough and the difference between American and British newscasters in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How is the two dog situation?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How is the two dog situation?


Morning Marc, our system is now working well and we are not having any issues with the dogs. 

Dare I say that instead, due to Ann and I teaching them what we allow and will not allow is paying dividends. Emmy is a barker when she is lonesome or feels unattended to and at times her bark is extremely loud. When she starts, I walk right up to her, point my finger at her nose and in a very loud voice, holler NO! She quits now immediately and goes down the stairs to her bed at the front door landing. The volume of my NOs has decreased now and no more finger-pointing. I can stop here anywhere within hearing distance now. She has full run of the entire basement with the exception of the furnace room and we have a gate installed at the top of the second set of stairs leading to the main floor of our bi-level. (pic below)

As for little Ely, she is still my constant companion and I take her out to the back garage for 90 minutes each day to play golf while I watch TV and enjoy a cold beer in the afternoons.

I keep a golf ball on top of my toolbox that sits on the floor by my chair. When I say OK, she grabs the golf ball and puts it on the floor and begins to bat it around with her front paws. As she plays, she always gets it stuck behind something in the garage or even under the 49 Meteor. That's when I get up with my old 3 iron and reach in and get the ball out and she returns to playing with it. I allow this to go on until I have returned the ball with the 3 iron four times, which in my mind is par, and tell her game over, put the ball back on the toolbox. It took me quite a while to train her, but she does put the ball back on command now. It likely sounds like a silly thing I have invented, but it gives us both a bit of both exercise and entertainment. (pics below as well)

Short video of Ely playing golf.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Rps

Don, you could have been one of these guys....

Is this you telling us your dogs coming

https://youtu.be/0CuNBengxaQ


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, you could have been one of these guys....
> 
> Is this you telling us your dogs coming
> 
> https://youtu.be/0CuNBengxaQ


Man, that is the single most awful thing I have ever had to endure listening to! WTH were they thinking and how did he grow a mustache during the performance??


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Man, that is the single most awful thing I have ever had to endure listening to! WTH were they thinking and how did he grow a mustache during the performance??


----------



## Rps

Don a morning smile for SAP maybe...

“My ex-wife misses me.........but her aim is improving”.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don a morning smile for SAP maybe...
> 
> “My ex-wife misses me.........but her aim is improving”.


A Quick Quip if I ever saw one Rp, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad to hear that you have a system that seems to be working. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

With the rainy and windy weather, people are not out walking around Lunenburg, and with the strong winds, the lobster boats are not leaving the harbor. So, the lobsters are coming ashore and roaming the streets of Lunenburg. Sadly, it is illegal to harvest them from the road.


----------



## SINC

Is this a pic you took Marc and if so may I steal it for SAP?


----------



## Rps

Does this happen often Marc, I never knew that Lobsters ever came out of the water......


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Is this a pic you took Marc and if so may I steal it for SAP?


No, it was not a pic I took …………….. but I dare say it was staged.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Does this happen often Marc, I never knew that Lobsters ever came out of the water......


They don't. I think that the pic was staged.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend sent me this. Not sure if it true or not, but it is interesting.

"People used to use urine to tan animal skins, so families used to all pee in a pot & then once a day it was taken & Sold to the tannery.......if you had to do this to survive you were "**** Poor"
But worse than that were the really poor folk who couldn't even afford to buy a pot......they "didn't have a pot to **** in" & were the lowest of the low
The next time you are washing your hands and complain because the water temperature isn't just how you like it, think about how things used to be. 
Here are some facts about the 1500s:
Most people got married in June because they took their yearly bath in May, and they still smelled pretty good by June.. However, since they were starting to smell . ...... . Brides carried a bouquet of flowers to hide the body odor. Hence the custom today of carrying a bouquet when getting Married.
Baths consisted of a big tub filled with hot water. The man of the house had the privilege of the nice clean water, then all the other sons and men, then the women and finally the children. Last of all the babies. By then the water was so dirty you could actually lose someone in it.. Hence the saying, "Don't throw the baby out with the Bath water!"
Houses had thatched roofs-thick straw-piled high, with no wood underneath. It was the only place for animals to get warm, so all the cats and other small animals (mice, bugs) lived in the roof. When it rained it became slippery and sometimes the animals would slip and fall off the roof... Hence the saying "It's raining cats and dogs."
There was nothing to stop things from falling into the house. This posed a real problem in the bedroom where bugs and other droppings could mess up your nice clean bed. Hence, a bed with big posts and a sheet hung over the top afforded some protection. That's how canopy beds came into existence.
The floor was dirt. Only the wealthy had something other than dirt. Hence the saying, "Dirt poor." The wealthy had slate floors that would get slippery in the winter when wet, so they spread thresh (straw) on floor to help keep their footing. As the winter wore on, they added more thresh until, when you opened the door, it would all start slipping outside. A piece of wood was placed in the entrance-way. Hence: a thresh hold.
In those old days, they cooked in the kitchen with a big kettle that always hung over the fire.. Every day they lit the fire and added things to the pot. They ate mostly vegetables and did not get much meat. They would eat the stew for dinner, leaving leftovers in the pot to get cold overnight and then start over the next day. Sometimes stew had food in it that had been there for quite a while. Hence the rhyme: Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold, peas porridge in the pot nine days old. Sometimes they could obtain pork, which made them feel quite special. When visitors came over, they would hang up their bacon to show off. It was a sign of wealth that a man could, "bring home the bacon." They would cut off a little to share with guests and would all sit around and chew the fat.
Those with money had plates made of pewter. Food with high acid content caused some of the lead to leach onto the food, causing lead poisoning death. This happened most often with tomatoes, so for the next 400 years or so, tomatoes were considered poisonous.
Bread was divided according to status. Workers got the burnt bottom of the loaf, the family got the middle, and guests got the top, or the upper crust.
Lead cups were used to drink ale or whisky. The combination would Sometimes knock the imbibers out for a couple of days. Someone walking along the road would take them for dead and prepare them for burial.. They were laid out on the kitchen table for a couple of days and the family would gather around and eat and drink and wait and see if they would wake up. Hence the custom of holding a wake.
England is old and small and the local folks started running out of places to bury people. So they would dig up coffins and would take the bones to a bone-house, and reuse the grave. When reopening these coffins, 1 out of 25 coffins were found to have scratch marks on the inside and they realized they had been burying people alive... So they would tie a string on the wrist of the corpse, lead it through the coffin and up through the ground and tie it to a bell. Someone would have to sit out in the graveyard all night (the graveyard shift.) to listen for the bell; thus, someone could be, saved by the bell or was considered a dead ringer.

And that's the truth....Now, whoever said History was boring?"


----------



## pm-r

> A friend sent me this. Not sure if it true or not, but it is interesting.



That _*List of Facts*_ seems to keep making the rounds every so often and has done for years now, and some with appropriate photos. 

Whether they are true or not may be up to some interpretation, but they make a good story regardless and some of them make very logical sense, so why not say they are In fact a fact.

As they say, at least the stories are interesting whether they are accurate as far as history goes or not.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That _*List of Facts*_ seems to keep making the rounds every so often and has done for years now, and some with appropriate photos.
> 
> Whether they are true or not may be up to some interpretation, but they make a good story regardless and some of them make very logical sense, so why not say they are In fact a fact.
> 
> As they say, at least the stories are interesting whether they are accurate as far as history goes or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, it does make a good story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a hilarious video on elder exercise, a virus test with a twist in our video and a Shopping Trip giggle.


----------



## SINC

Oh, and the Whatzit? preview.


----------



## SINC

Anyone up for a mini-game of a kind of Whatzit by pictures right here in The Shang? 

I discovered an item I did not even know I had and wondered what the heck it was. I took a series of pictures of it to slowly reveal its real use.

If Shangers want to try it with a very unusual thing, I could start the game later today. Hell, it might even be entertaining for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Anyone up for a mini-game of a kind of Whatzit by pictures right here in The Shang?
> 
> I discovered an item I did not even know I had and wondered what the heck it was. I took a series of pictures of it to slowly reveal its real use.
> 
> If Shangers want to try it with a very unusual thing, I could start the game later today. Hell, it might even be entertaining for a while.


Sounds like a great idea, Don. I shall get the coffee brewing. :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

OK then, here we go.

Pictured below is an item I found in a goodie bag that I had forgotten about in the garage. It was a gift from a car show sponsor back in August of 2018 when I won top three in the show. I didn't notice it at the time and found it while shuffling through the goodie bag the sponsor gave me when I entered the show.

The bottom side of this item has the sponsor's name on it while the top side is the business end of the item. It has multiple uses but no real name so can anyone offer a guess as to what this weird thing does? (It performs three main tasks by the way.)

The underside with the sponsor's name is shown in the top photo and the top side of the item in the lower photo.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Oh, and the Whatzit? preview.


Would that be an industrial strength BBQ brush set.


----------



## Rps

Don your prize seems multipurpose. There is a level on it and probably a laser on it for plumb lines?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Would that be an industrial strength BBQ brush set.


Nope, sorry, nuttin' to do with BBQs.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don your prize seems multipurpose. There is a level on it and probably a laser on it for plumb lines?


Function one down and two to go, the level being the most obvious, but no laser and does not plumb.


----------



## Dr.G.

A thermometer and USB thumb drive?


----------



## Rps

It seems that many do not “get it” with respect to Covid19.... this sez it all quite well I think.......can you hear me Florida, South Carolina and especially Detroit...


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Anyone up for a mini-game of a kind of Whatzit by pictures right here in The Shang?
> 
> I discovered an item I did not even know I had and wondered what the heck it was. I took a series of pictures of it to slowly reveal its real use.
> 
> If Shangers want to try it with a very unusual thing, I could start the game later today. Hell, it might even be entertaining for a while.



I'm game!! 

Let's give it a try!!!

I like learning about things.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Oh, and the Whatzit? preview.



I would say that _*Whatzit? preview*_ is a _*Welder's Chipping Slag Hammer With Wire Brush*_


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I would say that _*Whatzit? preview*_ is a _*Welder's Chipping Slag Hammer With Wire Brush*_
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


And you would be right sir!


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'm game!!
> 
> Let's give it a try!!!
> 
> I like learning about things.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The item is posted above this quote Patrick with one function identified, a level by Rp.

Post: https://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-12420.html#post2717248


----------



## pm-r

> OK then, here we go.
> Pictured below is an item I found in a goodie bag that I had forgotten about in the garage.



I would say you ended up with a small pocket multi tool that includes a level and I don't know what the other things might be they added to your winnings goodies bag. n Alberta diabetes foundation

It was probably no more than a sometimes handy small "multi-tool" pocket tool advertising the Alberta Diabetes Foundation that may have been sponsored by the people who put on the Car Show

Also, maybe the included level was to make a point to check one's _*LEVEL OF BLOOD SUGAR that's associated with diabetes*_. Sort of a _tongue in cheek_ type of thing.

PS: congratulations on your car winning at the car show!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Function one down and two to go, the level being the most obvious, but no laser and does not plumb.



Maybe a small tape measure...???



- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> It seems that many do not “get it” with respect to Covid19.... this sez it all quite well I think.......can you hear me Florida, South Carolina and especially Detroit...
> 
> 
> View attachment 92334


As I've maintained all along the math just does not add up. By the model you portrayed 1 week after the first case is contracted there would be over a million cases. Nine days in, five days before the first symptoms appear, the entire nation would have been infected at least 4 times over. We are now more than a month in from the first case confirmation or one and a half months from the start of the first case and yet are at about 12,000 cases. Given the testing methods some or even many of those 12,000 may well be some strain of the flu or even other Corona Virii. Actually it is quite possible for the Corona Virus to be present but a different virus to be the source of symptoms or cause of lower respiratory distress.

When the propaganda fails the basic math test, then it's way past time to view the source of the propaganda as the real threat. After all they have happily closed down almost all small businesses, put millions out of work, limited the mobility of all of us all, shut down health care in small towns, are threatening the very existence of rural hospitals, and have people building toilet paper forts. All in the name of fighting this years virus. There will be another virus next year and a different one in 2022. I am sure Truedope, Kenney et al will be more than happy to use them to justify even more insults to our civil rights and liberties when those roll around.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Maybe a small tape measure...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======



Given that it is possibly diabetes related, maybe a lancet is one of the functions.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The item is posted above this quote Patrick with one function identified, a level by Rp.
> 
> Post: https://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-12420.html#post2717248




OK, how about all these: _*Level, Light, Screwdriver, and maybe a Pen*_???



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Maybe a small tape measure...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Nope, not a tape measure, but a good guess Patrick. I have never seen an item like this before.

Two more functions to go.

1. Level
2.
3.

I will post another photo tomorrow that will likely ID number two.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> OK, how about all these: _*Level, Light, Screwdriver, and maybe a Pen*_???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, there you go getting them without a new clue. Well done! 

1. Level
2. Flashlight
3. Screwdriver


----------



## SINC

This took me many tries but I finally found it!

Your turn guys!


----------



## SINC

To all the people with 2020 vision.

What the hell? Why didn't you tell us?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, there you go getting them without a new clue. Well done!
> 
> 1. Level
> 2. Flashlight
> 3. Screwdriver



Phew... well my wife does say I'm _*persistent*_ and _*patient*_... and sometimes a few other names!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> This took me many tries but I finally found it!
> 
> Your turn guys!


Got it....did you want us to say where it is?


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I had a nice drive around the shoreline outside of Lunenburg this afternoon. Lots of waves as the tide was coming inland.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Got it....did you want us to say where it is?


Sure do Rp! I got more of these to come. Gotta try and keep us occupied.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I had a nice drive around the shoreline outside of Lunenburg this afternoon. Lots of waves as the tide was coming inland.


We have yet to go for a drive, Marc. Too worried about a possible mechanical issue far from home with no help.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We have yet to go for a drive, Marc. Too worried about a possible mechanical issue far from home with no help.



Gee Don, I didn't realize you were driving a Tesla these days.

  



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have yet to go for a drive, Marc. Too worried about a possible mechanical issue far from home with no help.


A valid concern. Never thought of this possibility.


----------



## Rps

Don if you look at the picture on the top left corner count over 7 pills....on that row count 10 pills down on the column...there he is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don if you look at the picture on the top left corner count over 7 pills....on that row count 10 pills down on the column...there he is.



Is this the same as what you are suggesting RP...???

https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/2623717/panda-brainteaser-hidden-black-and-white-pills/



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. I hope all of you are well.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don if you look at the picture on the top left corner count over 7 pills....on that row count 10 pills down on the column...there he is.


I found him Rp, before I posted the pic, but it did take me about four different looks at it before it appeared to me.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> We have yet to go for a drive, Marc. Too worried about a possible mechanical issue far from home with no help.





pm-r said:


> Gee Don, I didn't realize you were driving a Tesla these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





Dr.G. said:


> A valid concern. Never thought of this possibility.


Well, my experience with a flat or some other issue has always happened when I am out on the road somewhere and given the lack of services available, I hesitate to go very far from home. Not worried about the reliability of the vehicle, just the off chance of trouble.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP quite a trip, our video, Holy Mother with Eric Clapton, Luciano Pavarotti, East London Gospel Choir and The Crumpled $20 Bill.


----------



## SINC

And for fun this morning, this short video with a shopping tip.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

This is a bit too much for SAP, but I had tears from laughing at it, so here you go gents!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHI5iUFX6eo


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend sent this to me.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Is this the same as what you are suggesting RP...???
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/2623717/panda-brainteaser-hidden-black-and-white-pills/
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hi Patrick, I can’t get the link to open but I’m referring to Don’s post above....it may be the same puzzle


----------



## Rps

Don, maybe SAP worthy...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, maybe SAP worthy...
> 
> View attachment 92348


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, maybe SAP worthy...
> 
> View attachment 92348


Yep, sure is, thanks Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, sure is, thanks Rp.


Porn on SAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Yep, sure is, thanks Rp.


Don some quick hits for SAP maybe...

My body has absorbed so much soap and disinfectant lately that when I pee it cleans the toilet.

Many parents are just about to discover the teacher is not the problem.

Reminder: 9pm is the time to remove your day pajamas and put your night pajamas on.

My cleaning lady just messaged to say she will be working from home and will send me instructions on what to do.

We're about two weeks away from seeing everyone's true hair color. (This one really bothers me)

What's worse: two masked guys trying to rob you or your unmasked pizza delivery guy?

I've almost completed my 90 day trial of 2020. How do I cancel?

Day 3 without sports. Found a lady sitting on my couch. Apparently she's my wife. She seems nice.

Anyone else feel like life is being written by a fourth grader? "And there was this virus and everyone was scared. And then the world ran out of toilet paper. Yeah, and then there was like no school for a month."

Anyone have a recipe to make toilet paper out of cauliflower?

Looks like we'll also need to bail out our political and science fiction writers, and retrain them to be historians.

Now that we have everyone washing their hands correctly: Next week-- turn signals!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, I can’t get the link to open but I’m referring to Don’s post above....it may be the same puzzle



I don't know why the link will not open, but here's a screenshot of their solution:



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

The link works fine for me as well. Funny ehough, it will not work on the wife's iPad, yet it works on my iPhone. Rp are you using an iPad?


----------



## Rps

Hi Don I am.....I am wondering if the OS series is the key.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Don I am.....I am wondering if the OS series is the key.



For the record, the URL I posted link works with my iPad Pro (9.7" 2015) running iOS 12.3.1.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Don I am.....I am wondering if the OS series is the key.


My iPhone is running iOS 13.3.1 and works fine. Not sure what the wife's iPad is and can't look right now.


----------



## SINC

I gave away both my iPads, one to my grandson and one to a young man who is challenged and lives in a home and he loves it.

I found that an iPad is of no use to me at all because they are so limited in what they can do compared to my MBP. Completely useless for any function of my web site, not to mention a real keyboard is missing as well and I hate the keypad on my iPhone the same way. I type with all fingers and that only works on my desktop Mini with monitor or my MBP laptop,


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just got back from our daily drive around the coastline. A fine sunny day here with mild temps. Nice to be able to open up the car windows and sunroof.


----------



## pm-r

> I found that an iPad is of no use to me at all because they are so limited in what they can do


I would have to agree and only use my iPad Pro when I am travelling and only for basic stuff, and I don't do a fraction of what you do.

As for keyboards, have you considered adding one if your iPad is capable and compatible???

But I guess that is only part of your iPad problems, and I agree Apple really missed the boat when designing their iOS and most of the applications.


Some are slowly improving, but the development and Improvement is sure taking a long time to do so.





- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

*!!!!!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Just got back from our daily drive around the coastline. A fine sunny day here with mild temps. Nice to be able to open up the car windows and sunroof.



If we could have done the same thing, we would have picked up some nice East Coast Seafood like some lobster, crab and maybe some scallops that would make a nice treat for a Sunday dinner.

To hell with my blood level and cholesterol! stuff that some say gets affected!! I have never noticed the difference in my blood tests!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If we could have done the same thing, we would have picked up some nice East Coast Seafood like some lobster, crab and maybe some scallops that would make a nice treat for a Sunday dinner.
> 
> To hell with my blood level and cholesterol! stuff that some say gets affected!! I have never noticed the difference in my blood tests!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Deborah likes lobster and I like crab and we both love scallops. She is going to BBQ some ribs this evening since the temps are warm enough today.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I would have to agree and only use my iPad Pro when I am travelling and only for basic stuff, and I don't do a fraction of what you do.
> 
> As for keyboards, have you considered adding one if your iPad is capable and compatible???
> 
> But I guess that is only part of your iPad problems, and I agree Apple really missed the boat when designing their iOS and most of the applications.
> 
> 
> Some are slowly improving, but the development and Improvement is sure taking a long time to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


You will see in an earlier post that I do not have an iPad, I gave them both away.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah likes lobster and I like crab and we both love scallops. _*She is going to BBQ some ribs this evening*_ since the temps are warm enough today.



No doubt those ribs will be done beautifully [and I]*with her famous rib sauce*[/I] no doubt.

We commoners will just have to suffer without her famous _Secret_ sauce I guess. Too bad.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> You will see in an earlier post that I do not have an iPad, I gave them both away.



I did see and took note of that fact.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No doubt those ribs will be done beautifully [and I]*with her famous rib sauce*[/I] no doubt.
> 
> We commoners will just have to suffer without her famous _Secret_ sauce I guess. Too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, and I am not allowed into the kitchen when this secret sauce is made, in that it is known only to Deborah and her sister. :love2:

Not even the Queen knows this recipe. 

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/worl...covid-19-pandemic/ar-BB12cmgh?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## Rps

Don and SAP item maybe


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Let us hope for a good week ahead of us for all here in ehMacLand. Paix, mes amis.

Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a fine thought for we who are locked in. Today on SAP a jenga game with an impossible move in our video, comparing mustaches and a Rescue Dog Becomes A Hero After Saving Cat Stuck In Hole.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a fine thought for we who are locked in. Today on SAP a jenga game with an impossible move in our video, comparing mustaches and a Rescue Dog Becomes A Hero After Saving Cat Stuck In Hole.


Very interesting SAP today -- from puppies, to Jenga moves to a unique "Spreading Wings!" gif. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A morning smile --

Well, I'm in the Hospital. I'm all banged up. I decided to go horseback riding with a friend, something I haven't done in many years. It turned out to be a big mistake!

I got on the horse and started out slowly, but then we went a little faster; before I knew it, we were going as fast as the horse could go. I couldn't take the pace and fell off, but caught my foot in the stirrup with the horse dragging me. It just wouldn't stop.

Thankfully the manager at Walmart came out and unplugged the machine. He actually had the nerve to take the rest of my change so I wouldn't try to ride the Elephant...


----------



## Rps

Now that’s funny Marc....good one.

My turn, a laugh for you at my expense.....we are posting these for young kids during this shutin time


https://www.facebook.com/groups/1887461081379787/permalink/2743135989145621/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now that’s funny Marc....good one.
> 
> My turn, a laugh for you at my expense.....we are posting these for young kids during this shutin time
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1887461081379787/permalink/2743135989145621/


Sweet. :clap::love2:


----------



## Rps

Marc a friend sent me this....it is quite good I think

https://www.facebook.com/630450399/posts/10158725337110400/


----------



## Rps

Don an oldie but a goodie

The Preacher explains that he must move on to a large congregation that will pay him more.
There is a hush within the congregation. No one wants him to leave.

Joe Smith, who owns several car dealerships in the City stands up and proclaims:
"If the Preacher stays, I will provide him with a new Cadillac every year and his wife with a Honda mini-van to transport their children!"

The congregation sighs in appreciation, and applauds. 

Sam Brown, a successful entrepreneur and investor, stands and says: "If the Preacher will stay on here, I'll personally double his salary, and also establish a foundation to guarantee the college education of all his children!"

More sighs and loud applause. 

Sadie Jones, age 88, stands and announces with a smile, "If the preacher stays, I will give him sex," 

There is total silence.

The Preacher, blushing, asks her: "Mrs. Jones, whatever possessed you to say that?"

Sadie's 90 year old husband Jake is now trying to hide, holding his forehead with the palm of his hand and shaking his head from side to side while his wife replies:
"Well, I just asked my husband how we could help, and he said...... "Screw the Preacher


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc a friend sent me this....it is quite good I think
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/630450399/posts/10158725337110400/


Cute. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don an oldie but a goodie
> 
> The Preacher explains that he must move on to a large congregation that will pay him more.
> There is a hush within the congregation. No one wants him to leave.
> 
> Joe Smith, who owns several car dealerships in the City stands up and proclaims:
> "If the Preacher stays, I will provide him with a new Cadillac every year and his wife with a Honda mini-van to transport their children!"
> 
> The congregation sighs in appreciation, and applauds.
> 
> Sam Brown, a successful entrepreneur and investor, stands and says: "If the Preacher will stay on here, I'll personally double his salary, and also establish a foundation to guarantee the college education of all his children!"
> 
> More sighs and loud applause.
> 
> Sadie Jones, age 88, stands and announces with a smile, "If the preacher stays, I will give him sex,"
> 
> There is total silence.
> 
> The Preacher, blushing, asks her: "Mrs. Jones, whatever possessed you to say that?"
> 
> Sadie's 90 year old husband Jake is now trying to hide, holding his forehead with the palm of his hand and shaking his head from side to side while his wife replies:
> "Well, I just asked my husband how we could help, and he said...... "Screw the Preacher


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the light of a nearly full moon streaming through my bedroom window. A bit early for coffee, but soon it shall be brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit, but SAP is up and running for the day with a video of new math that is just plain dumb. Also my neighbour's big boobs and all about hugs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit, but SAP is up and running for the day with a video of new math that is just plain dumb. Also my neighbour's big boobs and all about hugs.


Morning, Don. I too am a product of the old math, which works just fine without a calculator.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I too am a product of the old math, which works just fine without a calculator.


Speaking of math, how's your counting skill this morning?


----------



## Rps

After one coffee I see 7 Don, close?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I too am a product of the old math, which works just fine without a calculator.


Me too......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> After one coffee I see 7 Don, close?


That's what I see too Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

7 for me as well ……………. using old math.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> 7 for me as well ……………. using old math.


Nothing like having to work with “figures” to teach you math. I worked in a bank for 5 years and later in cost accounting......the old style works.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nothing like having to work with “figures” to teach you math. I worked in a bank for 5 years and later in cost accounting......the old style works.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Don it is interesting how we approached the math question. At my school we were taught to look for 10s...so 35 x12 would be 10 times 35 plus 2x35 pr 350 +70 = 420. We even did that in adding columns of figures. This is lost on my kids and grandkids.


----------



## Rps

Don a quick hit for you and SAP

People say I’m a plagiarist......their words not mine.”


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the snow tires are now neatly stored in my garage. Hopefully, they will not be needed until at least Pearl Harbor Day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I use year-round snow tires. They are new to the west a couple years back and they eliminate the need to swap tires every season. I put them on the Suzuki in January of this year, so as Marc says, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I use year-round snow tires. They are new to the west a couple years back and they eliminate the need to swap tires every season. I put them on the Suzuki in January of this year, so as Marc says, we shall see.


It's the law here in NS, and we get studded snow tires due to the amount of ice we get. No snow tires, no insurance coverage ………….. plus my insurance company gives me a discount due to the studding of the tires. Still, with daily temps now over +7C for most of the day regular tires are better. It only gets down to close to 0C between midnight and 5AM when we would not be driving.


----------



## SINC

Studded tires were banned out here many years back as they were ruining the pavement and it had to be replaced too often. Then just as suddenly they were again allowed in both Alberta and Sask. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Studded tires were banned out here many years back as they were ruining the pavement and it had to be replaced too often. Then just as suddenly they were again allowed in both Alberta and Sask. Go figure.


Yes, they are hard on the pavement which is why we never used them until last year. We avoided a major accident because of them, so they are now accepted in our family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?

"The Lunenburg branch of the South Shore Public Libraries has used its 3D printer to make three hard plastic models of a human airway for a doctor who works in town at Fishermen's Memorial Hospital."

Both the library and Fishermen's Memorial Hospital are within a short walk from my house here in Lunenburg, NS.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...ctors-prepare-for-covid-19-patients-1.5517495


----------



## pm-r

> Well, the snow tires are now neatly stored in my garage.



Do you keep the snow tires moonted on their own steel wheel-rims to save them being repeatedly mounted and un-mounted all the time, which is one of the worst things you can do with a tire???



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> "The Lunenburg branch of the South Shore Public Libraries has used its 3D printer to make three hard plastic models of a human airway for a doctor who works in town at Fishermen's Memorial Hospital."



Neat, and a good use of their resources to help with the virus situation.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do you keep the snow tires moonted on their own steel wheel-rims to save them being repeatedly mounted and un-mounted all the time, which is one of the worst things you can do with a tire???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


They are on rims. It is easier on the tire not to be removed each time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a very pink full moon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> They are on rims. It is easier on the tire not to be removed each time.



So true.

Not all car owners realize the fact.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Karaoke at home, toilet paper spins and Blowin' In The Wind!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> So true.
> 
> Not all car owners realize the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True, but it is best for the tires and saves time when having them changed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing by the light of a silvery moon. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Such a beautiful bright moon tonight, although here it is neither pink nor yellow, rather it is bright white.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Such a beautiful bright moon tonight, although here it is neither pink nor yellow, rather it is bright white.


Yes, one could almost read outside by the light of this moon.

How are you and Ann feeling these days? How is the dog situation?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don,SAP worthy?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, one could almost read outside by the light of this moon.
> 
> How are you and Ann feeling these days? How is the dog situation?


Ann and I are both fine Marc. Our son Matt and his wife Holly stopped by yesterday to drop off a big container of hand sanitizer by putting it in the mailbox. We put a loaf of fresh homemade bread in the mailbox and exchanged gifts. Matt then stood out on the walkway and talked to Ely through the window as she was very excited to see him.

Emersyn is back at the dog ranch, picked up by the Bark 'n Ride bus each morning at 6 and returned home at 5 in the afternoon, so our days are free of any dog issues for now.

Were you able to find that cribbage game I suggested and begin to learn how to play a bit? I will try to find a site that allows two people to play online and if I find one that is easy to operate, perhaps one day soon we could play a game or two a day to help you along with learning the game. I will let you know if this can be arranged.


----------



## Rps

Morning all Sunny and 20c here today but did we get rain and lightening last night. Poor Guinness must have lost 3 pounds just shaking.

Don some quickies for SAP maybe

I need to practice social-distancing from the refrigerator.

Still haven't decided where to go for Easter ----- The Living Room or The Bedroom

PSA: every few days try your jeans on just to make sure they fit. Pajamas will have you believe all is well in the kingdom.

I don't think anyone expected that when we changed the clocks we'd go from Standard Time to the Twilight Zone

This morning I saw a neighbor talking to her cat. It was obvious she thought her cat understood her. I came into my house, told my dog..... we laughed a lot.

So, after this quarantine.....will the producers of My 600 Pound Life just find me or do I find them?

Quarantine Day 5: Went to this restaurant called THE KITCHEN. You have to gather all the ingredients and make your own meal. I have no clue how this place is still in business.

Day 5 of Homeschooling: One of these little monsters called in a bomb threat.

I'm so excited --- it's time to take out the garbage. What should I wear?

I hope the weather is good tomorrow for my trip to Puerto Backyarda. I'm getting tired of Los Livingroom.

Classified Ad: Single man with toilet paper seeks woman with hand sanitizer for good clean fun.

Day 6 of Homeschooling: My child just said "I hope I don't have the same teacher next year".... I'm offended.

Better 6 feet apart than 6 feet under


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann and I are both fine Marc. Our son Matt and his wife Holly stopped by yesterday to drop off a big container of hand sanitizer by putting it in the mailbox. We put a loaf of fresh homemade bread in the mailbox and exchanged gifts. Matt then stood out on the walkway and talked to Ely through the window as she was very excited to see him.
> 
> Emersyn is back at the dog ranch, picked up by the Bark 'n Ride bus each morning at 6 and returned home at 5 in the afternoon, so our days are free of any dog issues for now.
> 
> Were you able to find that cribbage game I suggested and begin to learn how to play a bit? I will try to find a site that allows two people to play online and if I find one that is easy to operate, perhaps one day soon we could play a game or two a day to help you along with learning the game. I will let you know if this can be arranged.


Good to hear that you and Ann are well. How is Greg in NS? Good to hear your dog situation is doing well.

Not much time for learning cribbage. I have a chance at an online course for Memorial and for Univ. of New Brunswick, so I have to create a basic outline for each course.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True, but it is best for the tires and saves time when having them changed.



And also saves a lot of money, as well as the tires!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear that you and Ann are well. How is Greg in NS? Good to hear your dog situation is doing well.
> 
> Not much time for learning cribbage. I have a chance at an online course for Memorial and for Univ. of New Brunswick, so I have to create a basic outline for each course.


Well, that keeps you busy for sure and you likely get paid to boot, sweet!

Greg is working from home as he is deemed essential due to printing requirements for essential services. He also has a couple renting his basement suite so he has company during the day. She works in a grocery store and he is in isolation with Greg.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And also saves a lot of money, as well as the tires!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, that keeps you busy for sure and you likely get paid to boot, sweet!
> 
> Greg is working from home as he is deemed essential due to printing requirements for essential services. He also has a couple renting his basement suite so he has company during the day. She works in a grocery store and he is in isolation with Greg.


No, I get no pay unless I am asked to teach these courses in May and July. At least if I am selected I shall be ready. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Tis the season. 


Moses and Jesus are playing golf with an old man. Moses gets up first and hits his drive into a water hazard. Moses being who he is raises his club, the water parts, he climbs down and chips in for an eagle.

Jesus is next and hits his ball into the same hazard. Being who he is, he walks on the water, hits his ball into the hole. 
for an eagle.

The old man￼ steps up and with great difficulty hits his ball into the same hazard. He walks toward the water where a fish swims with the ball to the surface where a beautiful bird takes the ball from the fish’s mouth, flies around the hole thrice and drops it in for an ace!

Moses turns to Jesus and says what was that? Jesus turns to the old man and says "Pop, are you here to play golf or screw around?"


----------



## Rps

Don you’ve probably seen this but if not it’s SAP for sure....

https://youtu.be/G-ugfNXYcDg


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don you’ve probably seen this but if not it’s SAP for sure....
> 
> https://youtu.be/G-ugfNXYcDg




Hmmm...???

Maybe it's just me, but I sure got tired of all the COVID virus based videos very quickly that seems like ages ago now. 

I'd say this one is no exception and can join the others.

Sorry.




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don you’ve probably seen this but if not it’s SAP for sure....
> 
> https://youtu.be/G-ugfNXYcDg


While appreciated, I am just not using much COVIN-19 related stuff on SAP. I believe folks get way too much Coronavirus rammed down their throats every day by mainstream media and an upcoming editorial on SAP will make that clear. The media is so overwhelmed with the pandemic that they so us a disservice. More on that in the days to come.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> While appreciated, I am just not using much COVIN-19 related stuff on SAP. I believe folks get way too much Coronavirus rammed down their throats every day by mainstream media and an upcoming editorial on SAP will make that clear. The media is so overwhelmed with the pandemic that they so us a disservice. More on that in the days to come.


No worries


----------



## pm-r

> While appreciated, _*I am just not using much COVIN-19 related stuff on SAP.*_ I believe folks get way too much Coronavirus rammed down their throats every day by mainstream media and an upcoming editorial on SAP will make that clear.



And _*may I thank you very much*_ for your editing decision.




- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> And _*may I thank you very much*_ for your editing decision.
> - Patrick
> ======


Me too!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And _*may I thank you very much*_ for your editing decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Me three.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

I just now finished my piece on the entire pandemic issue so stay tuned for my rant tomorrow morning. Me? I will be ducking the reaction of readers across the country.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a question from your childhood is recalled, whatever happened to Benny Hill and are we treating Coronavirus wrong?


----------



## Rps

Don, something that tickled me this morning....SAP maybe.....


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> View attachment 92386
> Don, something that tickled me this morning....SAP maybe.....


Good one Rp, thanks.

Meanwhile here is one back for you to count.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a question from your childhood is recalled, whatever happened to Benny Hill and are we treating Coronavirus wrong?


That was quite the rant, Don. Here in Nova Scotia, our provincial government, especially the premier and head of the dept. of health are getting strong praise for how they are handling things here. I am also impressed with how NL's premier Ball and AB's premier Kenny have been dealing with things. Just my opinion on the latter two.


----------



## Dr.G.

SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Thanks Marc, some good ones there.

Anyone else finding that when you have too much time on your hands, you begin to wonder about everything?

For instance I woke up this morning wondering why Miss Universe is always from Earth.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, some good ones there.
> 
> Anyone else finding that when you have too much time on your hands, you begin to wonder about everything?
> 
> For instance I woke up this morning wondering why Miss Universe is always from Earth.


Now that’s funny!!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a question from your childhood is recalled, whatever happened to Benny Hill and are we treating Coronavirus wrong?


I was pretty much raised on Benny Hill. Also, Dave Allen and Tony Hancock.


----------



## eMacMan

Good rant Don. 

Definitely saw 12 critters but wondering if the bears front leg might also be a weasel?


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Good rant Don.
> 
> Definitely saw 12 critters but wondering if the bears front leg might also be a weasel?


I thought that was a Canada goose Bob, (head is clear in the upper part) but I only saw 11 with that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Marc, some good ones there.
> 
> Anyone else finding that when you have too much time on your hands, you begin to wonder about everything?
> 
> For instance I woke up this morning wondering why Miss Universe is always from Earth.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. Funny Wiener Dogs Staying Home!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HZ...Hks1jTRHbq_bCYBspQqwBq0s9Pt0NLPdvXQ8Qgnoco7jU


----------



## Dr.G.

Filmed here in Lunenburg, NS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j_...iCJAC-lD0F5Q0RVeh8wDixrp-978bbzlmS6kmE5ppVu8A


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> I thought that was a Canada goose Bob, (head is clear in the upper part) but I only saw 11 with that one.


Buffalo, 
Butterfly
Lizard
Bear
Fish
Elk
Raven
Wolf
Beaver
Cat
Bunny
Squirrel
Weasel or slug????


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I just now finished my piece on the entire pandemic issue so stay tuned for my rant tomorrow morning. Me? I will be ducking the reaction of readers across the country.




I appreciated and agreed with your article and I trust that you don't mind if we copy and paste it to such sites as our Facebook page with credit given to yourself so that others may share and pass it on as they wish.

Thanks In advance.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow . Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up to the sound of strong wind gusts pounding the southeasterly side of our house. Best to start the coffee brewing while we still have power.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I appreciated and agreed with your article and I trust that you don't mind if we copy and paste it to such sites as our Facebook page with credit given to yourself so that others may share and pass it on as they wish.
> 
> Thanks In advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No sweat using it Patrick, go ahead.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP an interesting video of Wuhan China. I was very surprised to see what a modern city it is.

And for all you word lovers today, can you find the hidden figures of speech in the image today? Some say they have found over 40, how did you do?


----------



## Rps

Don that figure of speech piece was excellent....I got about 20.... I’m thinking depending on your culture or region there could be 100s there.


----------



## SINC

Rp, I just received a list from a lady in the UK who found 45 which I will post here later.


----------



## Dr.G.

We still have not lost power, which amazes me due to the strength of the wind gusts. Wish me luck.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up to the sound of strong wind gusts pounding the southeasterly side of our house. Best to start the coffee brewing while we still have power.



You seem to be getting an awful lot of stormsIn your area lately Marc, even if it isn't posted in the weather thread.

Is that normal for your area???



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> No sweat using it Patrick, go ahead.



Thanks Don.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You seem to be getting an awful lot of stormsIn your area lately Marc, even if it isn't posted in the weather thread.
> 
> Is that normal for your area???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sadly, yes. We live near the coast and there are a great many tall and old trees all over Lunenburg. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, yes. We live near the coast and there are a great many tall and old trees all over Lunenburg. Such is Life.



OK, But that's very odd and I don't ever remember reading that _*tall old trees*_ can actually cause or create such windstorms.

An unusual place to live indeed ... 



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

A guy I know has a dog with no legs. He calls him Cigarette.

And every day, he takes him out for a drag.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK, But that's very odd and I don't ever remember reading that _*tall old trees*_ can actually cause or create such windstorms.
> 
> An unusual place to live indeed ...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The tall old trees are blown down over the power lines, which are not buried.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A guy I know has a dog with no legs. He calls him Cigarette.
> 
> And every day, he takes him out for a drag.


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one ……………


----------



## SINC

Here is the long list of the results of one lady fro the UK who sent this list of 45 she found:

FIND THE 27 FIGURES OF SPEECH IN THE PICTURE PLUS SOME EXTRA ANSWERS

Cat’s got his tongue
Kicked the bucket
In a nutshell
Time Flies
Walking on eggshells
Shadow of your former self
Born with a spoon in your mouth
Wearing his heart on his sleeve
Cherry on the cake
Hit the nail on the head
All his eggs in one basket
Ear worm
Having an ace up his sleeve
Bird Brain
Red Herring
Playing his cards close to his chest
Spilling the beans
The boot’s on the other foot / The shoe’s on the other foot
Putting one foot in front of the other
Tied up in knots
The Joker in the pack
Pull your socks up
Getting cold feet
The big Cheese
No room to swing a cat
As plain as the nose on your face
A stiff upper lip
As bald as a coot
On a silver platter
To tie the knot
Not playing with a full deck
Rags to riches
Rich man poor man
Riding your coat tails
Don’t count your eggs before they are all hatched
A fish out of water
More holes in that story as Swiss Cheese
As Holy as Swiss Cheese
Served up on a plate
Put your best foot forward
Like a cat chasing it’s tail
Bird’s eye view
A stitch in time saves nine
Piece of cake
Foot loose & fancy free


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP thumbs up, Naivety in spades and in our video, The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight - This group is amazing in that they can still do this after all these years.


----------



## SINC

Your whatzit preview. Something tells me that Bixman may have used this item before, but given the current situation, I decided not to complain to him. He perhaps has much on his mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. "The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight - This group is amazing in that they can still do this after all these years." I agree.

Your poor thumb!!

I like my eggs scrambled.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. "The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight - This group is amazing in that they can still do this after all these years." I agree.
> 
> Your poor thumb!!
> 
> I like my eggs scrambled.


A wee bit of Ann's special hand creme has solved the issue nicely, Marc.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Your whatzit preview. Something tells me that Bixman may have used this item before, but given the current situation, I decided not to complain to him. He perhaps has much on his mind.


I think you are right about seeing this before...box of spoon straws I think.

Loved the naive joke......


----------



## Rps

SAP maybe...


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> I think you are right about seeing this before...box of spoon straws I think.
> 
> Loved the naive joke......


Speaking of loving a joke, I am saving this for SAP one day, but it tickled my Scottish self so much I am going to share it here today.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Rps

Good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A wee bit of Ann's special hand creme has solved the issue nicely, Marc.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all, today on SAP thumbs up,



And maybe we will see a *Sunday Whatsit?* Preview somewhere..,.???


_*EDIT: FALSE ALARM.*_

For some reason, not all posts were showing but they did after I finished posting and the page updated itself.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Your whatzit preview. Something tells me that Bixman may have used this item before, but given the current situation, I decided not to complain to him. He perhaps has much on his mind.




I am positive that you are correct Don.
It is not the first time that Whatzit has been shown.


EDIT:
Oh right, i almost forgot the answer. and again I will suggest the same as last time, a shot of _*THE TOP OF A BOX OF SLUSHY STRAWS.*_

If i remember correctly... ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Your poor thumb!!
> 
> I like my eggs scrambled.



Okay, I give up. Why can I not see any previous reference here to some sort of accident with DON'S thumb and something to do with scrambled eggs.

I cannot see any sign of either in the last few pages or posts here.


_*EDIT:*_

OK, I didn't realize Don's thumb situation was a reference o his SAP "Thumbs Up" article.

Now to find and source out the "scrambled eggs" reference, but i haven't finished my morning readings yet...




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Okay, I give up. Why can I not see any previous reference here to some sort of accident with DON'S thumb and something to do with scrambled eggs.
> 
> I cannot see any sign of either in the last few pages or posts here.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Marc was referring to the pic of my thumb on SAP this morning.


----------



## SINC

Looking for a different snack and tired of hot dogs? Try this one, a cold banana dog with strawberry jam and peanut butter!


----------



## Rps

Elvis is somewhere smiling....

Now this is the sign of boredom 

https://youtu.be/vexItrFmBcg


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Looking for a different snack and tired of hot dogs? Try this one, a cold banana dog with strawberry jam and peanut butter!




Well, apparently Elvis always enjoyed peanut butter and banana sandwiches, and my wife does as well, so it looks like a good combination.

Good jam always helps many sandwich types taste good, and i enjoy a jam and sharp chedar cheese. Of course, good bread helps make a difference.

My wife has been making some really nice white bread lately, but she lets the bread maker do all the work for mixing and kneading, but then puts the dough into a normal bread pan to rise and bake.

That works out very well.

Now most of the stores are out of flour and yeast from everybody baking at home during the "current crisis"!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Looking for a different snack and tired of hot dogs? Try this one, a cold banana dog with strawberry jam and peanut butter!


:love2::love2::love2::love2:

I have had this before. Loved it!!!


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> My wife has been making some really nice white bread lately, but she lets the bread maker do all the work for mixing and kneading, but then puts the dough into a normal bread pan to rise and bake.
> 
> That works out very well.
> 
> Now most of the stores are out of flour and yeast from everybody baking at home during the "current crisis"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


This is precisely how Ann and I do things and here are today's results, just out of the oven minutes ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why can't humans hear a dog whistle???

Because dogs can't whistle.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> This is precisely how Ann and I do things and here are today's results, just out of the oven minutes ago.



GREAT!!! Definitely Blue ribbon award winner loaves!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Why can't humans hear a dog whistle???
> 
> Because dogs can't whistle.



With Jokes like that is definitely an indication that you have been locked up in your house for much too long a time!!! 
Much, much to long... ;-)




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> GREAT!!! Definitely Blue ribbon award winner loaves!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> With Jokes like that is definitely an indication that you have been locked up in your house for much too long a time!!!
> Much, much to long... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Happy Easter. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Easter to those who celebrate. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Happy Easter to you and Deborah as well Marc.

Today on SAP a cat that looks almost human, a koala gets a tummy rub and an old cowpoke in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Happy Easter to you and Deborah as well Marc.
> 
> Today on SAP a cat that looks almost human, a koala gets a tummy rub and an old cowpoke in our video.


Thank you, Don. Same to you and Ann.


----------



## Rps

Happy Easter to all.....

Marc I guess I could have put this on the Baseball thread, but here is as good as any. I’ve been looking for the complete version of this and, amazingly, this is the only copy I found...and I bet many didn’t realise there was more to the song than the chorus...

https://youtu.be/q4-gsdLSSQ0


----------



## SINC

Just wanted to leave this with you all today.


----------



## SINC

And this one is for Deborah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Happy Easter to all.....
> 
> Marc I guess I could have put this on the Baseball thread, but here is as good as any. I’ve been looking for the complete version of this and, amazingly, this is the only copy I found...and I bet many didn’t realise there was more to the song than the chorus...
> 
> https://youtu.be/q4-gsdLSSQ0


:clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just wanted to leave this with you all today.


So true. Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And this one is for Deborah.


Sweet. I shall pass this on to Deborah. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I had a nice drive around the Lunenburg area, and then returned home to feed the dogs. Then, Deborah and I sat out on our deck, sipping wine, while a small leg of lamb is in the oven. It shall be just the two of us, but that is OK today, given the circumstances.


----------



## CubaMark

Sounds like a nice way to wrap up a Sunday, Marc! 

I've been painting ceilings. 

Swap?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Sounds like a nice way to wrap up a Sunday, Marc!
> 
> I've been painting ceilings.
> 
> Swap?


Evening, Mark. Happy Easter.

I have no aptitude for painting. Still, we are enjoying this early Spring here in Lunenburg, NS. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah and I had a nice drive around the Lunenburg area, and then returned home to feed the dogs. Then, Deborah and I sat out on our deck, sipping wine, while a small leg of lamb is in the oven. It shall be just the two of us, but that is OK today, given the circumstances.


Ann and I took Crystal and Emmy out for a drive this afternoon. Could not even put the car windows down as the arctic air continues its very cold grip on us. We were amazed how calm and quiet Emmy is in the car. Such a great dog!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ann and I took Crystal and Emmy out for a drive this afternoon. Could not even put the car windows down as the arctic air continues its very cold grip on us. We were amazed how calm and quiet Emmy is in the car. Such a great dog!


Having a dog that rides in a car well is a gift. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help get us started on this new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit, but I needed the sleep. Today on SAP a pharmacist's surprise, a bee pulls a nail out of a wall and stop ordering from deleivery apps so restaurants can survive.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, slept in a wee bit, but I needed the sleep. Today on SAP a pharmacist's surprise, a bee pulls a nail out of a wall and stop ordering from deleivery apps so restaurants can survive.


Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

Yes, that was a BIG "pharmacist's surprise"!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Having a dog that rides in a car well is a gift. :clap:


Guinness loves being in a car. Many times as I take him out to do his business if he walks by the car door he’ll want to go inside.


----------



## SINC

Unlike Emmy, Ely shakes and cries in the car and refuses to jump in with more than her front feet. I have to lift her by her back legs to get her in.


----------



## SINC

Check out this dog entertaining himself on a trampoline in Scotland.

https://nypost.com/video/dog-on-trampoline-is-jumping-for-joy/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Guinness loves being in a car. Many times as I take him out to do his business if he walks by the car door he’ll want to go inside.


Our dogs race to the back of the car. If we don't open up the hatchback door quick enough, they run around the car in circles until it is open. Luckily, the car is parked in a large driveway so they do not venture out on the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Our premier here in Nova Scotia, who is of Scottish descent, has brought back an old Scottish phrase to help us through this crisis. He has declared that "Social Distancing" has become a boring phrase. Henceforth, "Exiled for the good of the realm" will now be used.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...gqWi47T-t-5hKWmyJQpIdunle8#Echobox=1586802238

Here we go again. If I am silent for a period of time starting tomorrow morning, someone else might have to make the morning coffee. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, some SAP filler material?


Yessiree, thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yessiree, thanks Marc.


:clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Our son Greg's new release.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igyiCPiGcKU


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our son Greg's new release.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igyiCPiGcKU


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Other than they are a waste of time, here is another reason I never take these sorts of quizzes.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/09/tech...JRjf11rLFW44M6Xn3-VEhxXAbjwsBxUUnB_5UJKkK5hoo


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Lights are starting to flicker. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP your chance to show off your house plants, the Canada game in our video and tortillas? Really?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Showing off one's house plants is a fine idea. So far, all of our plants are just green with leaves, with no flowers yet.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Showing off one's house plants is a fine idea. So far, all of our plants are just green with leaves, with no flowers yet.


Well, that is an opportunity to take before and after pics, is it not? 

I need pics to get things started.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, that is an opportunity to take before and after pics, is it not?
> 
> I need pics to get things started.


Good idea. I shall try to remember to take some of these pics.

Care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

That sounds good, Marc, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That sounds good, Marc, thanks.


A friend sent this to me. I do online banking and sadly, our local CIBC has closed for the time being, with only the ATM in use.

"Never in my wildest dreams did I imagine I'd go up to a bank teller with a mask on asking for money."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That sounds good, Marc, thanks.


This plant produces nice red flowers that look like horns.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A friend sent this to me. I do online banking and sadly, our local CIBC has closed for the time being, with only the ATM in use.
> 
> "Never in my wildest dreams did I imagine I'd go up to a bank teller with a mask on asking for money."


We too use CIBC but always online except to withdraw cash which we do at the drive-thru lane. Not sure if our branch which is 1 km from our house is open or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We too use CIBC but always online except to withdraw cash which we do at the drive-thru lane. Not sure if our branch which is 1 km from our house is open or not.


Our branch is small with only two tellers. Still, I go in once a month or so just to show my face. Being the only Glassman in the Province of NS, and having a New York City accent, I am readily identified and remembered.


----------



## Rps

Now this is worth trying...

https://www.rockrecipes.com/homemade-flakies/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now this is worth trying...
> 
> https://www.rockrecipes.com/homemade-flakies/


Looks good, Rp. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Old British Trains With The Roving Reporter, Dawn dish soap and the Bells of Banff in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. I love train travel. I would love to travel from Halifax through the Rockies someday via train.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget ….

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. I love train travel. I would love to travel from Halifax through the Rockies someday via train.


I have thought of this often, but it will never happen. The cost is prohibitive to say the least. Well over $25K for a couple and that is just from here to Vancouver and back.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have thought of this often, but it will never happen. The cost is prohibitive to say the least. Well over $25K for a couple and that is just from here to Vancouver and back.




I never thought it was that much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I never thought it was that much.


Check it out for just the western run for a week-long trip:

https://bcpassport.com/canadian-rockies-vacations/rocky-mountaineer-one-way-train-tours/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Check it out for just the western run for a week-long trip:
> 
> https://bcpassport.com/canadian-rockies-vacations/rocky-mountaineer-one-way-train-tours/


Yikes!!!! Still, it is on my bucket list


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a video on amazing body painting, a winking baby and a yard rat, St. Albert style.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a video on amazing body painting, a winking baby and a yard rat, St. Albert style.


Morning, Don. Why are Red Squirrels called“yard rats” ?


----------



## SINC

That is my neighbour's idea of humour, Marc, he is the only one I know who calls them that. Come to think of it, I have yet to even see a squirrel in our area and we live just two blocks from Al.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is my neighbour's idea of humour, Marc, he is the only one I know who calls them that. Come to think of it, I have yet to even see a squirrel in our area and we live just two blocks from Al.


There are some small squirrels in our neighborhood, but they go to my neighbor's bird feeder rather than try to venture into our yard, especially with Molly, who is a terrier. The three doxies are more big game hunters, like badgers and wolverines.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee anyone?


----------



## SINC

Love the bear one Marc, thanks!


----------



## Rps

A morning smile for you...

A Canadian guy, an American guy, a Japanese guy, and a Middle Eastern guy walk into a bar. They all have a couple of beers, and get to bragging. 

The American guy boasts, "I'm so lucky, I have 4 beautiful children, one more and I would have a basketball team." 
Not to be outdone, the Canadian guy retorts, "I am luckier than you, I have 5 gifted children, one more and I could form a hockey team." 

So, the Japanese guy chimes in with, "Well, I surely have both of you topped. I have 8 children. Just one more and I would have a baseball team." 

Pausing, briefly, the Middle Eastern guy replies, "Well, I am betting I have all you fools beat. my harem houses 17 wives, one more and I would have a golf course!".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Love the bear one Marc, thanks!


Yes, it was cute. The other one deals with Passover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A morning smile for you...
> 
> A Canadian guy, an American guy, a Japanese guy, and a Middle Eastern guy walk into a bar. They all have a couple of beers, and get to bragging.
> 
> The American guy boasts, "I'm so lucky, I have 4 beautiful children, one more and I would have a basketball team."
> Not to be outdone, the Canadian guy retorts, "I am luckier than you, I have 5 gifted children, one more and I could form a hockey team."
> 
> So, the Japanese guy chimes in with, "Well, I surely have both of you topped. I have 8 children. Just one more and I would have a baseball team."
> 
> Pausing, briefly, the Middle Eastern guy replies, "Well, I am betting I have all you fools beat. my harem houses 17 wives, one more and I would have a golf course!".


----------



## Rps

Don, SAP maybe....so much for complaining about Montreal’s drivers...

https://youtu.be/d1tRVEasMSc


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.freshdaily.ca/news/2020...NyBK-Tffjr4HC1RB24EYYMUCzcuKN7jMNSj-_Xhw6ocCo

Don, some SAP material???

An unreal plane landing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I might just try this in that I have a great many "orphan socks".


----------



## Dr.G.

So that's why . . . Cute one, Don.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I too thought that was cute and the ukelele clip is just for Rp. 

Now to head back to SAP and compose tomorrow's issue, later.


----------



## Rps

Don I’ve heard of the Uke orchestra they are great!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don I’ve heard of the Uke orchestra they are great!


Yep, that is one of two new releases where they are isolated and play together online. Another video in a week or so of the second one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason …………….. still, the coffee is starting to brew. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP cuteness overload in our video, 'Baby Bull Rider', a message for Scotty and can you find the hidden Cheetah? Oh, and a tip for pairing wine with potato chips.


----------



## SINC

Darn near forgot, but here is the Whatzit? preview for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP cuteness overload in our video, 'Baby Bull Rider', a message for Scotty and can you find the hidden Cheetah? Oh, and a tip for pairing wine with potato chips.


Morning, Don. Interesting item re wine and potato chips ………… Who knew.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Interesting item re wine and potato chips ………… Who knew.


I can easily tell you........any!


----------



## Rps

Not sure if this is too riske for SAP

A young woman in New York was so depressed that she decided to end her life by throwing herself into the ocean. She went down to the docks and was about to leap into the frigid water when a handsome young sailor saw her tottering on the edge of the pier, crying. He took pity on her and said, "Look, you have so much to live for. I'm off to Europe in the morning, and if you like, I can stow you away on my ship. I'll take good care of you and bring you food every day." Moving closer, he slipped his arm around her shoulder and added, "I'll keep you happy, and you'll keep me happy."

The girl nodded yes. After all, what did she have to lose? Perhaps a fresh start in Europe would give her life new meaning.

That night, the sailor brought her aboard and hid her in a lifeboat. From then on, every night he brought her three sandwiches and a piece of fruit, and they made passionate love until dawn. Three weeks later, during a routine inspection, she was discovered by the captain.

"What are you doing here?" the captain asked.

"I have an arrangement with one of the sailors," she explained. "I get food and a trip to Europe, and he's screwing me."

"He certainly is," the captain said. "This is the Staten Island Ferry."


----------



## Rps

But this one is okay...

One day in class the teacher brought a bag full of fruit. "Now class, I'm going to reach into the bag and describe a piece of fruit, and you tell what fruit I'm talking about. Okay, first: it's round, plump and red."

Of course, Johnny raised his hand high, but the teacher, wisely ignored him and picked Deborah, who promptly answered "An apple." The teacher replied, "No Deborah, it's a beet, but I like your thinking." Now for the second. It's soft, fuzzy, and colored red and brownish."

Well, Johnny is hopping up and down in his seat trying to get the teacher to call on him. But she skips him again and calls on Billy."Is it a peach?"Billy asks."No, Billy, I'm afraid it's a potato. But I like your thinking,"the teacher replies. Here's another: it's long, yellow, and fairly hard."

By now Johnny is about to explode as he waves his hand frantically. The teacher skips him again and calls on Sally. "A banana," she says. "No," the teacher replies, "it's a squash, but I like your thinking."

Johnny is kind of irritated now, so he speaks up loudly. "Hey, I've got one for you teacher; let me put my hand in my pocket. Okay, I've got it: it's round, hard, and it's got a head on it." "Johnny!" she cries. "That's disgusting!" "Nope," answers Johnny, "it's a quarter, but I like your thinking!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I can easily tell you........any!


No way. Sour cream and onion chips with a Merlot!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure if this is too riske for SAP
> 
> A young woman in New York was so depressed that she decided to end her life by throwing herself into the ocean. She went down to the docks and was about to leap into the frigid water when a handsome young sailor saw her tottering on the edge of the pier, crying. He took pity on her and said, "Look, you have so much to live for. I'm off to Europe in the morning, and if you like, I can stow you away on my ship. I'll take good care of you and bring you food every day." Moving closer, he slipped his arm around her shoulder and added, "I'll keep you happy, and you'll keep me happy."
> 
> The girl nodded yes. After all, what did she have to lose? Perhaps a fresh start in Europe would give her life new meaning.
> 
> That night, the sailor brought her aboard and hid her in a lifeboat. From then on, every night he brought her three sandwiches and a piece of fruit, and they made passionate love until dawn. Three weeks later, during a routine inspection, she was discovered by the captain.
> 
> "What are you doing here?" the captain asked.
> 
> "I have an arrangement with one of the sailors," she explained. "I get food and a trip to Europe, and he's screwing me."
> 
> "He certainly is," the captain said. "This is the Staten Island Ferry."


A classic NYC "dirty joke", Rp. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> But this one is okay...
> 
> One day in class the teacher brought a bag full of fruit. "Now class, I'm going to reach into the bag and describe a piece of fruit, and you tell what fruit I'm talking about. Okay, first: it's round, plump and red."
> 
> Of course, Johnny raised his hand high, but the teacher, wisely ignored him and picked Deborah, who promptly answered "An apple." The teacher replied, "No Deborah, it's a beet, but I like your thinking." Now for the second. It's soft, fuzzy, and colored red and brownish."
> 
> Well, Johnny is hopping up and down in his seat trying to get the teacher to call on him. But she skips him again and calls on Billy."Is it a peach?"Billy asks."No, Billy, I'm afraid it's a potato. But I like your thinking,"the teacher replies. Here's another: it's long, yellow, and fairly hard."
> 
> By now Johnny is about to explode as he waves his hand frantically. The teacher skips him again and calls on Sally. "A banana," she says. "No," the teacher replies, "it's a squash, but I like your thinking."
> 
> Johnny is kind of irritated now, so he speaks up loudly. "Hey, I've got one for you teacher; let me put my hand in my pocket. Okay, I've got it: it's round, hard, and it's got a head on it." "Johnny!" she cries. "That's disgusting!" "Nope," answers Johnny, "it's a quarter, but I like your thinking!"


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> No way. Sour cream and onion chips with a Merlot!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


They work in tandem....you don’t like the taste of one you increase the other....nature in perfect balance I’d say.


----------



## SINC

A trip down memory lane when entertainers did just that, entertained without profanity. I enjoyed every minute of this look back.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> They work in tandem....you don’t like the taste of one you increase the other....nature in perfect balance I’d say.


Well, I like both but NOT together.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> A trip down memory lane when entertainers did just that, entertained without profanity. I enjoyed every minute of this look back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Don another who I never heard use profane language was Red Skelton...and his career lasted decades.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don another who I never heard use profane language was Red Skelton...and his career lasted decades.....


Loved watching Red Skelton. Genuine comedy that brought about real laughter.:clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP cuteness overload in our video, 'Baby Bull Rider', a message for Scotty and can you find the hidden Cheetah? Oh, and a tip for pairing wine with potato chips.



I think the pencil line In the _message for Scotty_ Is going the wrong way unless the poor fellow was getting flushed down the toilet drain...

If they were getting beamed up by Scotty, the pencil line on the wall would be going down would it not???... ;-)




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I think the pencil line In the _message for Scotty_ Is going the wrong way unless the poor fellow was getting flushed down the toilet drain...
> 
> If they were getting beamed up by Scotty, the pencil line on the wall would be going down would it not???... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Nope, if he was seated on the can and was beamed up the pencil in his hand would make an upward line as it too would move up. Only if he was pulled down would the line go down.

Try it yourself. Hold a pencil against a wall at belt level and move your hand up, then down to see that upward motiong moves the pencil line up.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Darn near forgot, but here is the Whatzit? preview for tomorrow.


I'm running a bit late behind my usual schedule today.

The Sunday Whatzit? preview appears to be an automotive/marine _*Battery Terminal Puller*_. Also useful for a small gear or small pulley puller.

Very useful and handy and saved damaging the battery terminal or cable, or small gears, especially when they were tightly fitted.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Here's a crazy clip my eldest son in Whitehorse sent me, and I have no idea how much he might have been involved if any. He did mention the outside temperature was 10C.

You should be able to view it here:
https://www.facebook.com/kevinpharms/videos/10163650134660171/




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Sunday Brunch later on in the day?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, coffee sounds real good about now. Today on SAP our video The Coronavirus Blues by the Chillbillie Twins, jewelry to remember 2020 by and the Last Plains Indian War Chief Dies At Age 102.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong coffee coming right up, Don. Do you take it black?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Strong coffee coming right up, Don. Do you take it black?


I did for 50 years. Then I tried Bailey's with it and that converted me to liking a double/double now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did for 50 years. Then I tried Bailey's with it and that converted me to liking a double/double now.


:love2::love2:

To be honest, I am not sure what a double-double is these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/rcmp-weapon-lockdown-portapique-1.5537598

Don, closer to Greg than to me, but luckily it is now over …………… sadly, there were injuries/deaths beyond the gunman.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :love2::love2:
> 
> To be honest, I am not sure what a double-double is these days.


Double cream and double sugar.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/rcmp-weapon-lockdown-portapique-1.5537598
> 
> Don, closer to Greg than to me, but luckily it is now over …………… sadly, there were injuries/deaths beyond the gunman.


I will never understand what causes people to snap like this. It makes no sense to me in any way.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Double cream and double sugar.


I sometimes take a bit of milk, but never any sugar.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I will never understand what causes people to snap like this. It makes no sense to me in any way.


True. His neighbors of 20 years are shocked in that this was not the man they knew.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dachshunds do not have to social distance. Full disclosure, these are not our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 92488


So very tragic, Rp. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video look at the different brains of men and women, a smart lady and you won't believe how high this cat can jump.


----------



## SINC

The death toll in Nova Scotia now stands at 17 including the shooter. Such a sad event.

People who knew him claimed he was just a normal guy. I found it interesting though that he had purchased two former RCMP cruisers and had them stored in his back yard. Might they be linked to some long-simmering issue?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The death toll in Nova Scotia now stands at 17 including the shooter. Such a sad event.
> 
> People who knew him claimed he was just a normal guy. I found it interesting though that he had purchased two former RCMP cruisers and had them stored in his back yard. Might they be linked to some long-simmering issue?


Yes, it had to be calculated and planned, but it still makes no sense. :-(


----------



## SINC

Finished chipping all the ice yesterday off the lower patio which was quite thick. It should all melt today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Finished chipping all the ice yesterday off the lower patio which was quite thick. It should all melt today.


----------



## SINC

Our back lawn is covered in snow mold, (the cloudy gray stuff in the centre of the pic) more than in any other year we can recall. It affects all of our allergies, sneezing and runny nose and makes for itchy eyes too.


----------



## pm-r

Flight for folks hurting in Nova Scotia.
Check out the FightPath

_*C-GZPT flight schedule
View track log*_
https://flightaware.com/live/flight/CGZPT/history/20200419/2235Z/CYHZ/CYHZ




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Not morning coffee but....... Don Bailey’s might fit in nicely here....

https://www.nytimes.com/article/whipped-coffee-recipe.html


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our back lawn is covered in snow mold, (the cloudy gray stuff in the centre of the pic) more than in any other year we can recall. It affects all of our allergies, sneezing and runny nose and makes for itchy eyes too.


XX)

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Flight for folks hurting in Nova Scotia.
> Check out the FightPath
> 
> _*C-GZPT flight schedule
> View track log*_
> https://flightaware.com/live/flight/CGZPT/history/20200419/2235Z/CYHZ/CYHZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::-(


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Not morning coffee but....... Don Bailey’s might fit in nicely here....
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/article/whipped-coffee-recipe.html


Thanks Rp, that one will make SAP! :clap:


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Flight for folks hurting in Nova Scotia.
> Check out the FightPath
> 
> _*C-GZPT flight schedule
> View track log*_
> https://flightaware.com/live/flight/CGZPT/history/20200419/2235Z/CYHZ/CYHZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


What am I missing here? I do not get whatever is being done.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> View attachment 92488




+1!!! With condolences...






- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> What am I missing here? I do not get whatever is being done.



If you scroll if needed and enlarge the flight path at the URL link the plane created and took over NS and the airport area there, you will see that it created a LARGE HEART shape.

It would probably have shown up a lot better for those pilots and others who use the Fight Aware application.

EDIT:
Here's a Screenshot. Part of the outline of Nova Scotia shows faintly in the background:
Twilight is starting there when I took the screenshot just now. Anyway, it gives the track some good contrast!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If you scroll if needed and enlarge the flight path at the URL link the plane created and took over NS and the airport area there, you will see that it created a LARGE HEART shape.
> 
> It would probably have shown up a lot better for those pilots and others who use the Fight Aware application.
> 
> EDIT:
> Here's a Screenshot. Part of the outline of Nova Scotia shows faintly in the background:
> Twilight is starting there when I took the screenshot just now. Anyway, it gives the track some good contrast!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:

It is making the news here in NS. Paix, mon ami. Stay safe.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Not morning coffee but....... Don Bailey’s might fit in nicely here....
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/article/whipped-coffee-recipe.html



I guess you and Don must have a paid for subscription to the New York Times, as every time I follow such a posted link, here or from SAP, I am told I cannot view Anything without a subscription which I'm Damned if I'm going to pay!!!

What is so special about the New York Times???





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess you and Don must have a paid for subscription to the New York Times, as every time I follow such a posted link, here or from SAP, I am told I cannot view Anything without a subscription which I'm Damned if I'm going to pay!!!
> 
> What is so special about the New York Times???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The New York Times = "all the news that is fit to print" ……. unless you listen to and believe in what Trump says about various news organizations.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The New York Times = "all the news that is fit to print" ……. unless you listen to and believe in what Trump says about various news organizations.



Still not worth paying for a subscription IMHO...



> Overall, we rate the New York Times Left-Center biased based on word and story selection that moderately favors the left, but highly factual and considered one of the most reliable sources for news information due to proper sourcing and well respected journalists/editors. The failed fact checks that occurred were on Op-Ed’s and not straight news reporting.


https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/new-york-times/





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If you scroll if needed and enlarge the flight path at the URL link the plane created and took over NS and the airport area there, you will see that it created a LARGE HEART shape.
> 
> It would probably have shown up a lot better for those pilots and others who use the Fight Aware application.
> 
> EDIT:
> Here's a Screenshot. Part of the outline of Nova Scotia shows faintly in the background:
> Twilight is starting there when I took the screenshot just now. Anyway, it gives the track some good contrast!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


It was a giant hug for the communities that were involved in this tragedy.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I guess you and Don must have a paid for subscription to the New York Times, as every time I follow such a posted link, here or from SAP, I am told I cannot view Anything without a subscription which I'm Damned if I'm going to pay!!!
> 
> What is so special about the New York Times???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


That is because you have reached your limit of free articles. Hundreds of sites do this after say, 5 or 10 free reads. 

They do this by counting your cookies, but you can get around it if you use Safari. Go to Safari prefs, open privacy, then 'manage websites' search for new york times and hit 'remove'. That erases your cookies on their web site and you can read free items again until you reach the limit. Then do it again. 

Don't know if it works on any other browser as I use Safari by Mac for all browsing on my Mac which makes nothing but sense to me. Any other browser is like putting a Chev starter in a Ford and wondering why it won't start.


----------



## pm-r

> Don't know if it works on any other browser as I use Safari by Mac for all browsing on my Mac which makes nothing but sense to me. Any other browser is like putting a Chev starter in a Ford and wondering why it won't start.



Thanks for the reminder, and easily cleared out from my Google Chrome cache. I just got lazy but I discovered there's a nice keyboard shortcut. ;-)
Now I even get a welcome message!!! But I have no idea how long it will last...


BTW: I could never understand why so many old Ford Owners would stick a Chevy or GM block and maybe the compatible running gear into their old Fords.
It always seemed like such a sacrilege thing to do in my mind.
Lots of Ford mills had a nice healthy amount of torque!! I had a nice 502 Ford with 4-barrell in our 19 ft Cuddy cruiser. It went like hell... and even trolled for fishing...




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> TI could never understand why so many old Ford Owners would stick a Chevy or GM block and maybe the compatible running gear into their old Fords.
> It always seemed like such a sacrilege thing to do in my mind. fishing...- Patrick
> ======


Yeah, I get it, and to me using Safari on my Mac is exactly the same thing and why I use it exclusively.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yeah, I get it, and to me using Safari on my Mac is exactly the same thing and why I use it exclusively.



Well, I cannot say I see any parallel but I used to enjoy using Safari, but when so many sites I visited stopped working properly, it was time to find something else that worked, and Google Chrome was what I found worked best for me after giving a good tryout with Firefox.

I daresay as Apple macOS users, we would be in pretty poor and rough shape If we didn't have numerous third-party applications we could use as alternatives to what Apple can supply us with.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us to face another day. How are all of you coping with self-isolation?


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Well, I cannot say I see any parallel but I used to enjoy using Safari, but when so many sites I visited stopped working properly, it was time to find something else that worked, and Google Chrome was what I found worked best for me after giving a good tryout with Firefox.
> 
> I daresay as Apple macOS users, we would be in pretty poor and rough shape If we didn't have numerous third-party applications we could use as alternatives to what Apple can supply us with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


My experience with Safari has been seamless for many years now, not a single issue with any site. YMMD


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, et al, today on SAP a look at a SEMA Chevy, a video on the absurdity of today's gender mess and Social Pisstancing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, et al, today on SAP a look at a SEMA Chevy, a video on the absurdity of today's gender mess and Social Pisstancing.


Actually, "social pisstancing"" makes sense.


----------



## SINC

I suppose it does in a way, but when you consider such a large bathroom would only be in a huge complex like a baseball stadium or a hockey arena, there would be no crowds to use such a facility due to social distancing policies now in effect. Thus the question becomes, sure a great idea, but where could such a facility be used?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suppose it does in a way, but when you consider such a large bathroom would only be in a huge complex like a baseball stadium or a hockey arena, there would be no crowds to use such a facility due to social distancing policies now in effect. Thus the question becomes, sure a great idea, but where could such a facility be used?


True. Never thought of that ……………… although I am not sure when we will ever get back to the day when we could use such urinals. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Once the leaves appear on trees and the weather is warm, I think many people are going to say enough and gather outside to celebrate the season. If social distancing holds, it should be OK, but already some ****** in the armour are appearing. Take for example this incident in Calgary:

*'It was a madhouse': Calgarians say some pathways are too crowded for social distancing as spring arrives*

https://calgaryherald.com/news/it-w...d-KWFYhpNB5QyqnNmC2gex_liI#Echobox=1587430786


----------



## SINC

A thought for the day.


----------



## SINC

This one is for Rp. I came across it this morning and learned a bit more about the Uke.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGFxYiJ7u0M


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suppose it does in a way, but when you consider such a large bathroom would only be in a huge complex like a baseball stadium or a hockey arena, there would be no crowds to use such a facility due to social distancing policies now in effect. Thus the question becomes, sure a great idea, but where could such a facility be used?


How about this situation???


----------



## SINC

One thing I have always enjoyed about living on the prairies is the 180° sunrise and sunset vistas. This short video I shot this morning begins looking due North and finishes looking due South. Notice you can see the rising sun's light for the full 180° pan. Turn up the sound to hear a local bird singing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGPOJGupZBU


----------



## Rps

Don the variety of ukes is amazing. Many think the Uke comes from Hawaii, but it actually comes from Portugal.

My favourite Uke is the Canadian made Godin MultiUke....

https://youtu.be/oQelxuC9j3E


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Once the leaves appear on trees and the weather is warm, I think many people are going to say enough and gather outside to celebrate the season. If social distancing holds, it should be OK, but already some ****** in the armour are appearing. Take for example this incident in Calgary:
> 
> *'It was a madhouse': Calgarians say some pathways are too crowded for social distancing as spring arrives*
> 
> https://calgaryherald.com/news/it-w...d-KWFYhpNB5QyqnNmC2gex_liI#Echobox=1587430786


Don I really do not worry about anti-social distancing particularly in the great outdoors. Truth is UV-b and natural air circulation makes quick work of any germ, with a secondary bonus that the sunshine builds our own D3 reserves, and along with exercise and the related stress reduction, strengthens our own immune system. 

If the veggie-heads in charge want to reduce the load on city pathways let them open up provincial parks. Since the only problem seems to be the 'toilet' facilities, put some of those Covid Staßi to real work and have them keep those outhouses sparkling clean.


----------



## SINC

Yes, Bob, when we camp I am never within 10 feet of anyone I encounter and have been that way for many years. Even next-door campsites are well over 10 feet away and small talk is generally from one picnic table to another. Authorities who have banned this know SFA about camping. They are too busy driving their Lexus or Mercedes/BMW to swanky hotels.


----------



## Dr.G.

Started my pre-Earth Day Victory Garden today. Everything is indoors for now, but I was able to get some Scotia tomato seeds, some Sugar Snap Peas and some Snow Peas, some Grand Rapids Leaf Lettuce and some Russian Mammoth Sunflowers. I have grown all these before, both here and in St. Jon's, NL, so I have some idea of what to expect. We shall see. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember The Adventures of Superman? Here’s a question for since I was a little boy I don’t have an answer. At the end of the show when the bad guys would shoot at Superman, he just stood there smiling with sheer defiant confidence as the bullets would ricochet off his chest.
Then, out of frustration, the bad guys would throw their guns at him, and Superman would duck. WHY???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Remember The Adventures of Superman? Here’s a question for since I was a little boy I don’t have an answer. At the end of the show when the bad guys would shoot at Superman, he just stood there smiling with sheer defiant confidence as the bullets would ricochet off his chest.
> Then, out of frustration, the bad guys would throw their guns at him, and Superman would duck. WHY???


I often wondered that myself Marc, but like you, I still wonder. Script writer's error?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I often wondered that myself Marc, but like you, I still wonder. Script writer's error?


I can only guess that they were throwing rubber guns, but the natural instinct is to duck when anything is thrown at you.


----------



## Dr.G.

We should all play online.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I can only guess that they were throwing rubber guns, but the natural instinct is to duck when anything is thrown at you.


Never ducked a beer thrown at me yet, caught it and drank it!


----------



## SINC

Moved my office into the motor home today. Stiff and sore from carrying so much stuff after so much inactivity. Damn my Grandad was right when he told me 'getting old ain't for sissies'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Never ducked a beer thrown at me yet, caught it and drank it!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Moved my office into the motor home today. Stiff and sore from carrying so much stuff after so much inactivity. Damn my Grandad was right when he told me 'getting old ain't for sissies'.


All too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and I am going to make some special OtHD cookies. Enjoy.


----------



## CubaMark

Coffee on the go up here in the blueberry patch as well, Marc. Hope you all have a pleasant day!


----------



## SINC

Morning gents, today on SAP a look a a stunning English garden, grocery shopping of the future in our video, and some bearly tips for self-isolation.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gents, today on SAP a look a a stunning English garden, grocery shopping of the future in our video, and some bearly tips for self-isolation.


Morning, Don. Glad you could use that "bearly tips for self-isolation" pic. It is accurate for many. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Can you smell the stupid from where you are sitting? This is incredible!

https://www.facebook.com/DonSinclai...66297951269&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Can you smell the stupid from where you are sitting? This is incredible!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DonSinclai...66297951269&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30J...mbx8RqtImA3fa37AbaJBfWtCdmNsFz0KH0Df0A6ZXe6PE

Some Lunenburg history.


----------



## Dr.G.

Joke of the Day

Where do you take someone who has been injured in a peek-a-boo accident???


To the I C U


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30J...mbx8RqtImA3fa37AbaJBfWtCdmNsFz0KH0Df0A6ZXe6PE
> 
> Some Lunenburg history.


I enjoyed that history Marc, thanks for posting.

Now here is a look at our city which in spite of some challenges, a very large percentage of our city is not crammed with houses and malls, but rather nature abounds around us.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF_TWY8hrFo


----------



## SINC

dr.g. said:


> joke of the day
> 
> where do you take someone who has been injured in a peek-a-boo accident???
> 
> 
> To the i c u


cute!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30J...mbx8RqtImA3fa37AbaJBfWtCdmNsFz0KH0Df0A6ZXe6PE
> 
> Some Lunenburg history.



Nice, and interesting.

Thanks,





- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Can you smell the stupid from where you are sitting? This is incredible!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DonSinclai...66297951269&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic




Bang on, I'd say!!! :lmao:

Apparently this is by Twitter comedian "Marginally Wicked Resister" - @PinkyD124.

Regardless, I'd say she got it bang on and quite typical...





- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Don, you have a garage don’t you......hmmmmmmmmm


https://youtu.be/91XYiC3LK-c


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, you have a garage don’t you......hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/91XYiC3LK-c


Sure do, have two, but there are cars in both of them with rear bumpers within 6 inches of the door, so this would never work.

Why do people even have garages without cars in them, eh???


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Moved my office into the motor home today. Stiff and sore from carrying so much stuff after so much inactivity. Damn my Grandad was right when he told me '_*getting old ain't for sissies*_'.



Quite wise and a smart granddad he was, but I wonder why or the reason for the move???

I thought your children had grown up and moved out except for some occasional visits.

BTW: Will all the stuff stay in the motorhome when you do any of your trips???





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Quite wise and a smart granddad he was, but I wonder why or the reason for the move???
> 
> I thought your children had grown up and moved out except for some occasional visits.
> 
> BTW: Will all the stuff stay in the motorhome when you do any of your trips???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes Patrick, it will all stay for trips and then be packed away in the heated garage for the winter.

All of it are supplies like soaps and detergents and cleaners and toilet chemicals and the TV and satellite box, etc. 

I have yet to be brave enough to de-winterize it. No running water or bathroom available as of yet, Only if travel restrictions are lifted will I make that step. Otherwise it shall remain in winter mode for now in case I cannot travel and then would avoid having to winterize it again.

For now it allows me a spot to watch the world go by on the street through the large windows, something I cannot do from the back garage as there are no windows that face in that direction.

If I have a couple of brews and have to pee, I just slip into the house, like I do from the garage when necessary, all winter long.

Mean while it allows me a recluse to prepare SAP material uninterrupted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Clear skies ………… and there are lots of deer roaming the streets of Lunenburg. They tend to like the plants in my neighbor's garden, so I just watch them roam about. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a good deed, more British garden flowers and With Humans In Hiding, Animals Take Back The World.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a good deed, more British garden flowers and With Humans In Hiding, Animals Take Back The World.


Don, cats shall never "take back the world". From my cold dead hands shall they take away my doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Café Chez Marc scored a real coup this morning. Rise and Grind Coffee, the makers of Rp's butter toffee coffee blend, agreed to let us serve their other exclusive blends of coffee. So, the first cup is on me. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?

It's been 15 years to the day since YouTube cofounder Jawed Karim uploaded the platform's first-ever video, 18 seconds of him pontificating about elephant trunks at the San Diego Zoo. Here's a brief timeline on what's happened since:
2005: YouTube launches its public beta in May, and with $3.5 million from Sequoia Capital it goes beyond beta by the end of the year. 
2006: Google acquires YouTube for $1.7 billion.
2007: "Charlie bit my finger" becomes the first viral video, proving babies are cuter than cats, and YouTube goes mobile-friendly the same month the first iPhone hits stores. 
2008: "Evolution of Dance" gets a record-breaking 100 million views.
2009: Justin Bieber. Vevo. The music world is never the same. 
2012: Psy's "Gangnam Style" gets a historic 1 billion views.
2014: Susan Wojcicki becomes YouTube's third CEO.
2017: The "Adpocalypse" and "Elsagate" throw the platform under public scrutiny.
As of last year, 500 hours of video is uploaded to YouTube...every minute. There's no sign of that number going down, especially amid COVID-19.


----------



## SINC

You bet, thank you sir!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet, thank you sir!


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to be a bit cool tonight, but we all need to do our bit. bonne chance, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...nX0BuA2qIKJsXzbND2wLqAFLsM#Echobox=1587674027

Hope that there are some local pipers here in Lunenburg. We shall see/hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another golf joke.

Sol Schwartz was an avid golfer who always wanted to play on a beautiful but restricted golf coarse. One day he resided to change his name to Sam Black and applied for membership. He was accepted and asked his friend to drive him over, and please wait for him. So his friend got comfortable and waited. After about two hours Sam (Sol) came flying out of the gate, followed by his club's. After picking himself and clubs off the ground, he limps over to his friend. "So Sol, what happened to you?" 

"Well, it was fine for the first six holes. The I get to the lake water trap. I hit a beautiful 150 yard shot, right to the green and when I stepped to the lake to see where the ball lies, the waters parted before me."


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet, thank you sir!


https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/23/tech/youtube-first-video-jawed-karim-trnd/index.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have some TGIF coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP, colourful birds, a doggy tooth video and rewriting history.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP, colourful birds, a doggy tooth video and rewriting history.


"Known as whipped coffee, or dalgona coffee, the drink is made by whipping instant coffee with sugar and water, resulting in a butterscotch-hued foam that’s spooned over milk." Rp should like this coffee.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "Known as whipped coffee, or dalgona coffee, the drink is made by whipping instant coffee with sugar and water, resulting in a butterscotch-hued foam that’s spooned over milk." Rp should like this coffee.


One would think so, but does anyone even have instant coffee in their cupboard any more? I would have to go out and buy a jar to try this coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One would think so, but does anyone even have instant coffee in their cupboard any more? I would have to go out and buy a jar to try this coffee.


True. Still it might be worth a try.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason, so I best get the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, thanks for getting the coffee on. Today on SAP a confused visitor to Scotland, Green Onions with Booker T and Museum Asks People To Recreate Paintings With Stuff They Can Find at Home, Here Are The Results.


----------



## SINC

And oh yeah, the Whatzit? preview.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, thanks for getting the coffee on. Today on SAP a confused visitor to Scotland, Green Onions with Booker T and Museum Asks People To Recreate Paintings With Stuff They Can Find at Home, Here Are The Results.


Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Love Green Onions with Booker T:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Coffee coming right up. Love Green Onions with Booker T:love2::love2::love2:


It has been my favourite since I first heard it at a Regina car show in 1962.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It has been my favourite since I first heard it at a Regina car show in 1962.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

1962 ………….. the year Willie McCovey broke my heart. :-( Had to wait until 2010/2012/2014 to have it somewhat healed. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And oh yeah, the Whatzit? preview.


Does this item have something to do with setting the timing on a car engine? I have no idea how to do anything on a car other than to pump gas, but I recall watching someone use this sort of device when fixing an engine. Each of the five prongs are of a different width so as to have the right size to screw/unscrew/adjust something.


----------



## SINC

Yep, I had just turned 18 years old and out of high school without having to write a single exam, got a full recommendation to graduate. It was just two weeks away from starting work as an apprentice at the local newspaper on July 2 of 1962.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> ep, I had just turned 18 years old and out of high school without having to write a single exam, got a full recommendation to graduate. It was just two weeks away from starting work as an apprentice at the local newspaper on July 2 of 1962.


July of '62 ………… sounds like the movie "Summer of '42". I had just graduated from 8th grade.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> July of '62 ………… sounds like the movie "Summer of '42". I had just graduated from 8th grade.


Now THAT was a movie, very risque for the time.


----------



## SINC

Now that's how to clip a dog's nails!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8W-BX5o3J4


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now THAT was a movie, very risque for the time.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now that's how to clip a dog's nails!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8W-BX5o3J4


----------



## SINC

This one is for Marc, the resident scrambled eggs guy.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And oh yeah, the Whatzit? preview.



We have a very similar item that's needed to wind up one of our antique clocks.

I believe they are officially called a _*Brass Spider Clock Winding Key*_.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Does this item have something to do with setting the timing on a car engine? I have no idea how to do anything on a car other than to pump gas, but I recall watching someone use this sort of device when fixing an engine. Each of the five prongs are of a different width so as to have the right size to screw/unscrew/adjust something.



I think you are possibly confusing it with a wire sparkplug guage that you recall.

EDIT:
Like this perhaps???




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Does this item have something to do with setting the timing on a car engine? I have no idea how to do anything on a car other than to pump gas, but I recall watching someone use this sort of device when fixing an engine. Each of the five prongs are of a different width so as to have the right size to screw/unscrew/adjust something.


I know exactly the tool you recall Marc. It's a spark plug gap measure tool but it is not the whatzit item. The tool you mention is shown here: https://www.wikihow.com/Gap-a-Spark-Plug#step-id-01


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I know exactly the tool you recall Marc. It's a spark plug gap measure tool but it is not the whatzit item. The tool you mention is shown here: https://www.wikihow.com/Gap-a-Spark-Plug#step-id-01


Yes , that is what I was thinking of, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This one is for Marc, the resident scrambled eggs guy.


Yuk!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday Brunch ……………. eggs without any vodka. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to rise and shine and face a new day. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the trouble with hand sanitizer, a video on how to make microwave potato chips and a social distancing expert.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...-of-sherwood-park/ar-BB13cvjO?ocid=spartanntp

Close, but no cigar for an SAP exclusive interview and pics. Still, an amazing story.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...-of-sherwood-park/ar-BB13cvjO?ocid=spartanntp
> 
> Close, but no cigar for an SAP exclusive interview and pics. Still, an amazing story.


That Cessna 180 is very similar to the one we used to own when we operated the Namur Lake Lodge back in the eighties in Fort MacMurray.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That Cessna 180 is very similar to the one we used to own when we operated the Namur Lake Lodge back in the eighties in Fort MacMurray.


 You flew a plane???? I am impressed. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> You flew a plane???? I am impressed. :clap:


I was a one-third owner but never had a pilot's license, although I got to fly it more than a few times from the co-pilot seat.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I was a one-third owner but never had a pilot's license, although I got to fly it more than a few times from the co-pilot seat.


Interesting. Had you been the pilot, God would have been your co-pilot.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Had you been the pilot, God would have been your co-pilot.



Unfortunately, for those that insist on such beliefs, in reality, that is not how it works. And the obituaries prove the fact with very few exceptions. And *luck* may have been the helping hand with those.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately, for those that insist on such beliefs, in reality, that is not how it works. And the obituaries prove the fact with very few exceptions. And *luck* may have been the helping hand with those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


an interesting movie.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A bit bored today.....so this is what happens when you are held hostage and only have had one coffee...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1887461081379787/permalink/2788873904571829/

You begin to get a little silly....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A bit bored today.....so this is what happens when you are held hostage and only have had one coffee...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1887461081379787/permalink/2788873904571829/
> 
> You begin to get a little silly....


Only one coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Only one coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????



Only one possibly , but with a good shot of rum and vodka and maybe even some Bailys... 





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all. A bit bored today.....so this is what happens when you are held hostage and only have had one coffee...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1887461081379787/permalink/2788873904571829/
> 
> You begin to get a little silly....


Ya don't look a bit like Sheb Wooley though!


----------



## Rps

Don, definitely not the Wooley part.......more like Mr. Clean...or Yul Brynner on a banjo.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don, definitely not the Wooley part.......more like Mr. Clean...or Yul Brynner on a banjo.


As long as you're having fun and the kids enjoy it, carry on maestro, well done!


----------



## Rps

Don, SAP worthy maybe....

A girl asked an old bachelor friend whether he had been disappointed in love? 

"No, I never was exactly disappointed in love. I was what you might call discouraged. You see, when I was very young I became much enamored with a young lady of my acquaintance. I was mortally afraid to tell her of my feelings, but at last I got the courage to the proposing point. I said 'Let's get married!'" 

"And what did she say? 

"She said, 'Good Lord, Who'd have us.'"


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> As long as you're having fun and the kids enjoy it, carry on maestro, well done!


Don, the kids seem to. Many members forward them to their grandkids or friends children. Funny though the one that they seem to like the most was the one on hand washing......who knew.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqC...0KUfCjYh7zcWX6HHtxBNpVamMhpIYxiJ-hWKA5px0OmR0

A fine tribute, especially if you are like me and love this song, especially on bagpiped. 

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> As long as you're having fun and the kids enjoy it, carry on maestro, well done!



+1!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqC...0KUfCjYh7zcWX6HHtxBNpVamMhpIYxiJ-hWKA5px0OmR0
> 
> A fine tribute, especially if you are like me and love this song, especially on bagpiped.
> 
> Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


That was lovely, thanks for sharing, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That was lovely, thanks for sharing, Marc.


Yes, very touching. I love both the song and bagpipes playing this song. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of rain blasting on our windows. So, best to get the coffee brewing just in case we lose power. One never knows here in Lunenburg. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, very touching. I love both the song and bagpipes playing this song. Paix, mon ami.


Watch for more bagpipes tomorrow on SAP on our video.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a video of a guy who has used over 7 million matchsticks to built models, a fun fact and why bananas are curved.


----------



## SINC

Since variety is the spice of life my new schedule works out great. 

Watch a favourite TV show in the motor home while having one beer. 

Then watch a second favourite TV show in the garage while having a beer. 

Then watch the Global National News in the house while having a before supper beer.

Rationing the beer supply in the process. 

Ain't life grand?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqC...0KUfCjYh7zcWX6HHtxBNpVamMhpIYxiJ-hWKA5px0OmR0
> 
> A fine tribute, especially if you are like me and love this song, especially on bagpiped.



+1!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Watch for more bagpipes tomorrow on SAP on our video.


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

cute


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## SINC

For the first time since I went into voluntary isolation 45 days ago, today got to me a bit. Not much mind you, but just enough to be concerned if this was a single event or a harbinger of things to come. We shall see, as someone I know likes to say.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> For the first time since I went into voluntary isolation 45 days ago, today got to me a bit. Not much mind you, but just enough to be concerned if this was a single event or a harbinger of things to come. We shall see, as someone I know likes to say.


Hang in there, mon ami. I have been out in the public domain twice, once to pick up the mail and go to the drug store (which is next door) to pick up some meds, and then once to get our snow tires taken off. Other than that, Deborah does all the shopping. Still, I am able to go outside with the dogs ………….. or stay inside with the dogs and Deborah. I have yet to master cribbage  but I have been reading more. I shall not be teaching this Spring, as I had hoped, and now I focus on teaching online in the Fall for either Memorial univ. , Mount Saint Vincent Univ., Acadia Univ. or Univ. of New Brunswick. All have web courses that I am qualified to teach . We shall see.

Still, I feel your pain. I talk to neighbors from a distance of 10 to 20 feet, but it is not the same as sitting next to them and sharing a drink. Such is Life these days.

Stay strong and stay well mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night . So stay well and stay safe mes amis. Paix.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> For the first time since I went into voluntary isolation 45 days ago, today got to me a bit. Not much mind you, but just enough to be concerned if this was a single event or a harbinger of things to come. We shall see, as someone I know likes to say.



Pretty good bet that it's just the first step. The bums at the top love feeling they have total Chinese style control over the populace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of what I thought was a baby crying. In fact, it was just one of our doxies having a very loud dream. Too early for coffee. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP as promised more bagpipes, by Glenn Campbell of all people playing Amazing Grace in our video. Also a really interesting story on Yellowstone's motion.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP as promised more bagpipes, by Glenn Campbell of all people playing Amazing Grace in our video..


:love2::love2::love2::clap:


----------



## SINC

Yep, Glenn was a talented guy indeed, a country crooner who plays bagpipes, go figure.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here for now but we are expecting rain...and it could be as much as 2 inches in some areas....so flooding is an issue again!
When I moved here I wanted to live near the lake or the river....very glad that didn’t pan out.

Started the lawn work yesterday....which is the attack of the dandelions.....man am I sore this morning....Don you are right getting old ain’t for sissys.

Will be off for our grocery shopping.....which is line ups and hoping they aren’t sold out of the stuff we want. I think the thing that gets me the most in this is with everyone wearing face masks I never knew how much I missed seeing a smiling face.......


----------



## SINC

Our son Greg in Lower Sackville posted this video on FB of the snow they got today.

https://www.facebook.com/WIKKED.87/videos/10163734862945012/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, Glenn was a talented guy indeed, a country crooner who plays bagpipes, go figure.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our son Greg in Lower Sackville posted this video on FB of the snow they got today.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WIKKED.87/videos/10163734862945012/


 We are just over 100km from Greg, but all we got were some off and on light flurries. Nothing stuck, however.


----------



## SINC

This puzzle is making the round online so we may as well play it here. It did take me about 10 tries to come up with the correct answer. Let's see how you folks do.

How many ducks are in this picture? Count carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This puzzle is making the round online so we may as well play it here. It did take me about 10 tries to come up with the correct answer. Let's see how you folks do.
> 
> How many ducks are in this picture? Count carefully.


11? Or 10 with 1 duckling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> This puzzle is making the round online so we may as well play it here. It did take me about 10 tries to come up with the correct answer. Let's see how you folks do.
> 
> How many ducks are in this picture? Count carefully.



I'd say that too many people have too much time on their hands,  but I would say there are a total of _*16 ducks in the picture*_, but _*there may be more If one is to count what may appear to be some very small ducks,*_ 

But it is hard to tell due to the poor resolution of the image.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning but still it is time to rise and face a new day. Coffee is brewing as we attempt to begin our start to climb "over the hump". Later, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 11? Or 10 with 1 duckling.





pm-r said:


> I'd say that too many people have too much time on their hands,  but I would say there are a total of _*16 ducks in the picture*_, but _*there may be more If one is to count what may appear to be some very small ducks,*_
> 
> But it is hard to tell due to the poor resolution of the image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I too found 16 ducks, but yeah the resolution is awful. Answer showing each duck later today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP balcony fishing in our video, self-injections defined and more UK garden pics.


----------



## SINC

I am having a great deal of difficulty trying to post on ehMac this morning. It is not allowing a quick response post at all and keeps showing me ads I have never seen before and demanding my password after knocking me out of ehMac completely. Anyone else getting this behaviour?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am having a great deal of difficulty trying to post on ehMac this morning. It is not allowing a quick response post at all and keeps showing me ads I have never seen before and demanding my password after knocking me out of ehMac completely. Anyone else getting this behaviour?


No problems for me, Don.


----------



## SINC

I am still being asked to sign in before I can post in spite of the fact I am always signed in. So I sign in again and this time I could post a quick reply. Weird.


----------



## Dr.G.

All goes well here, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Rps

Morning all...left handed cups.....who knew.....left handed nails next!


----------



## SINC

Well, I reinstalled Mohave on my MBP and now things seem normal on my MPB, No password required to post here and quick reply is working too.

I take that back, now I cannot edit my last post.


----------



## SINC

It has to be ehMac, now I cannot edit a post to correct spelling.


----------



## SINC

Top that with a couple of sentences I posted in the two posts above are completely missing from the two posts.


----------



## Rps

Don, I have some weird posts today as well.....strange.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all...left handed cups.....who knew.....left handed nails next!



We already have left-handed nails, they are just meant to be used on the 
opposite wall because their heads are on the opposite end compared to the others.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...left handed cups.....who knew.....left handed nails next!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don, I have some weird posts today as well.....strange.



I'm not having any real problems, but I have noticed lately that I need to have the window wide enough to be able to see all the posted text as it does not wrap properly as it used to, nor are some of the things available like "Smiles" or the "Quote" text icons etc. without scrolling the window to the right or just enlarging it width wise.

Just more annoying rather than anything else.







- Patrick
======I


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a British robin, a boy and his neighbour's dog in our video and a snap that shows it all.


----------



## SINC

Bump to see Marc's last post.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bump to see Marc's last post.


Bump bump ……………. who is there????? We do NOT do knock knock jokes here since it sets of the dogs. 

Afternoon all. Spent the morning shopping for a few elderly neighbors and delivering them their bags at their doorsteps. Chatted with a couple of them through their closed windows, since I feel that they are lonely. Told them to call us at any time if they wanted to chat.

The rest of the morning was spent using Facetime to talk with my son.

The afternoon was spent weeding and finally mowing the lawn, which was green and lush. We are 2-3 weeks ahead of the arrival of Spring here in Lunenburg. :clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

> The afternoon was spent weeding and finally mowing the lawn, which was green and lush. We are 2-3 weeks ahead of the arrival of Spring here in Lunenburg.


When do you start your famous tomatoes??

Do you use those Jiffy peat starter pots or plant the seeds into soil??? 

We just picked up some greenhouse grown tomatoes from a local Chinese greenhouse grower and they are delicious, not the cheapest, but definitely delicious!!!

Order and pick up only through the sales window lately.

But he didn't have any radishes this week. Too bad.

I need to ask him if he would grow some watercress, As it is used by a lot of Chinese cooks and the local stores don't seem to carry it.

My wife did find some growing in a stream not too far away but it is in a restricted park area and not too plentiful.

Of course if we find a good source of watercress, we will need some Fresh crab meat on fresh baked White bread with butter to go with it. Just like home on James Island was, and all in good supply!!!





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> When do you start your famous tomatoes??
> 
> Do you use those Jiffy peat starter pots or plant the seeds into soil???
> 
> We just picked up some greenhouse grown tomatoes from a local Chinese greenhouse grower and they are delicious, not the cheapest, but definitely delicious!!!
> 
> Order and pick up only through the sales window lately.
> 
> But he didn't have any radishes this week. Too bad.
> 
> I need to ask him if he would grow some watercress, As it is used by a lot of Chinese cooks and the local stores don't seem to carry it.
> 
> My wife did find some growing in a stream not too far away but it is in a restricted park area and not too plentiful.
> 
> Of course if we find a good source of watercress, we will need some Fresh crab meat on fresh baked White bread with butter to go with it. Just like home on James Island was, and all in good supply!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


My toms are about an inch high in peat pots, as are my sugar snap peas and snow peas, along with Deborah's sunflower seeds. June is our planting period, so I have plenty of time to let them grow in the house before I have to harden them off outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. see you all tomorrow. paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a LEGO motorcycle, grocery store quip and Castle Butte, Saskatchewan in our video.


----------



## SINC

Did I mention we have puppies? Lots and lots of puppies? We do. Photos Of Sleeping Pups In A Puppy Daycare Center.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did I mention we have puppies? Lots and lots of puppies? We do. Photos Of Sleeping Pups In A Puppy Daycare Center.


Morning ,Don. Yes, love those pics of the sleeping pups in the Puppy Daycare center. Only our doxies, that don't mind tight spaces, will allow us to cover them up during a nap. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, 

Did you hear about the cheese factory over in France that suddenly exploded?

Sadly, there was nothing left but de brie.

And then there was this:

When I was a kid, my parents would always say, “Excuse my French!” after a swear word.

I’ll never forget that first day at school when the teacher asked if we knew any French.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc,
> 
> Did you hear about the cheese factory over in France that suddenly exploded?
> 
> Sadly, there was nothing left but de brie.
> 
> And then there was this:
> 
> When I was a kid, my parents would always say, “Excuse my French!” after a swear word.
> 
> I’ll never forget that first day at school when the teacher asked if we knew any French.


:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps

Don I was so bored that last night I watched a documentary on how ships are made.....it was riveting.

A priest and a lawyer are in a car crash and it's a bad one. Both of their cars are demolished but amazingly neither one of them is hurt. After they crawl out of their cars, the lawyer says, "So you're a priest. That's interesting; I'm a lawyer and very religious . Wow, just look at our cars! There's nothing left, but we're unhurt. This must be a sign from God that we should meet and be friends and live together in peace."
The priest replies, "Oh, yes, I agree. It's a miracle that we survived and are here together."
"And here's another miracle," says the lawyer. "My car is destroyed but this bottle of wine didn't break. Surely God wants us to drink the wine and celebrate our good fortune," he says, handing the bottle to the priest.
The priest nods in agreement, opens the wine, drinks half of it, and hands it back to the lawyer.
The lawyer takes it and puts the cap back on.
"Aren't you going to have any? asks the priest.
"Not right now," says the lawyer "I think I'll wait until after the police make their report."


----------



## Rps

And while we’re at it....

Visiting his grandparents, a small boy opened the big family Bible. He was fascinated as he fingered through the old pages. Suddenly, something fell out. He picked it up and found that it was an old leaf that had been pressed flat between the pages. "Mama, look what I found," he called out.
"What have you got there, dear?" his mother asked."
With astonishment in his voice, the boy answered, "I think it's Adam's underwear!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And while we’re at it....
> 
> Visiting his grandparents, a small boy opened the big family Bible. He was fascinated as he fingered through the old pages. Suddenly, something fell out. He picked it up and found that it was an old leaf that had been pressed flat between the pages. "Mama, look what I found," he called out.
> "What have you got there, dear?" his mother asked."
> With astonishment in his voice, the boy answered, "I think it's Adam's underwear!"


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Me too. SAP demands early rises. Night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we did not lose power overnight during that wild rain storm.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today o SAP a look at Maddy's UK garden, hiding their brain dead leader and our video, 'Car Tail Lights - The Fabulous Fifties'.


----------



## SINC

Also must not forget the Whatzit preview.


----------



## SINC

Son Greg and his partner guitarist Robert have released another new song. You can listen to it here: https://www.facebook.com/WarandSin/videos/705750183531785/


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Son Greg and his partner guitarist Robert have released another new song. You can listen to it here: https://www.facebook.com/WarandSin/videos/705750183531785/


Interesting....it’s sort of an earthy Hall and Oates....which would be on the cusp of a revival of that era’s music. I’d be the first to buy their ep for sure.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Also must not forget the Whatzit preview.


No idea, but it’s finish leads me to believe it’s used inside....like a high price nut cracker.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Also must not forget the Whatzit preview.


Something to snuff out the flames of candles?


----------



## SINC

I am still learning the many tricks that my security cams can do. They never make it easy to find all the functions including just taking a snapshot. One click does that but it took a lot of fiddling to figure out how to get the image to my desktop. I finally gave up when I saw the email option and sent it to myself and then dragged it to the desktop.

Anyway, here is the result of a pic taken a short time ago. None of those 'fuzzy images' you see so often in stores!

The camera is situated inside the office window and that shot is taken through double pane glass.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Also must not forget the Whatzit preview.



I would have to say that Whatzit preview is a nice _*Automotive Body Hammer*_, often used for shrinking and smoothing automotive metal bodywork.

I think they are also referred to as a _*Planishing Hammer*_.






- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and soon it shall be time for Sunday brunch. Any special requests?


----------



## SINC

I would love a fresh scone this morning. There is a bakery chain here in Alberta called Cob's Bread that makes wonderful scones, Their rhubarb, raspberry and chocolate scones are to die for.

Today on SAP a wonderful old song on our video, no fishing in my lake and how to talk to a woman during the pandemic.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I would have to say that Whatzit preview is a nice _*Automotive Body Hammer*_, often used for shrinking and smoothing automotive metal bodywork.
> 
> I think they are also referred to as a _*Planishing Hammer*_.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


A planishing hammer it is, automotive this particular one is not.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I would love a fresh scone this morning. There is a bakery chain here in Alberta called Cob's Bread that makes wonderful scones, Their rhubarb, raspberry and chocolate scones are to die for.
> 
> Today on SAP a wonderful old song on our video, no fishing in my lake and how to talk to a woman during the pandemic.


Don, I too like rhubarb and raspberry scones, but have never had a chocolate scone.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I too like rhubarb and raspberry scones, but have never had a chocolate scone.


Next time we have one, I will take a pic for you to see what they are like. I believe they might be using chocolate chips, like in a cookie, At any rate, they are delicious!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Next time we have one, I will take a pic for you to see what they are like. I believe they might be using chocolate chips, like in a cookie, At any rate, they are delicious!


I am not a big chocolate chip cookie fan either …………….. oatmeal raisin is my cookie of choice. :love2::love2:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A planishing hammer it is, automotive this particular one is not.



I guess one would have to be knowledgeable in an associated trade to know what the actual difference is.

_*The Planishing Hammer: A classic metalworking tool with staying power*_


> A planishing hammer is a good tool, but it might be one of the most commonly misunderstood metalworking tools on the market today. It was never intended to be a primary metal shaping tool. It is essential to understand what planishing means before we can understand the tool and the function it performs. ...


https://www.aviationpros.com/home/a...-classic-metalworking-tool-with-staying-power

I must say that that sample is certainly a beautifully made and attractive tool. It looks something like a hammer a jeweler or silversmith would use.
I'm guessing it costs a pretty penny or more too.





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I guess one would have to be knowledgeable in an associated trade to know what the actual difference is.
> 
> _*The Planishing Hammer: A classic metalworking tool with staying power*_
> 
> https://www.aviationpros.com/home/a...-classic-metalworking-tool-with-staying-power
> 
> I must say that that sample is certainly a beautifully made and attractive tool. It looks something like a hammer a jeweler or silversmith would use.
> I'm guessing it costs a pretty penny or more too.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yep, it is a silversmith's tool.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, it is a silversmith's tool.



And as i said, and a very nice one it is at that!!!!





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Deborah and I went for a quiet Sunday drive on a nice sunny day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone we know, who lives outside of Halifax, took these two pics. The pics are of the Snow Birds flying over parts of Nova Scotia, in a tribute for those we lost their lives and their families.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Someone we know, who lives outside of Halifax, took these two pics. The pics are of the Snow Birds flying over parts of Nova Scotia, in a tribute for those we lost their lives and their families.



+1!!!
Great shots...
Thank you all....






- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!!
> Great shots...
> Thank you all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

People who can't distinguish between etymology and entomology bug me in ways I cannot put into words.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> People who can't distinguish between etymology and entomology bug me in ways I cannot put into words.



 :lmao: 




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Someone we know, who lives outside of Halifax, took these two pics. The pics are of the Snow Birds flying over parts of Nova Scotia, in a tribute for those we lost their lives and their families.


Any chance these two pics could be used on SAP Marc? It is something Albertans would love to see and there are only brief snaps on TV of them out here. Full credit is given as always if requested.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, I too like rhubarb and raspberry scones, but have never had a chocolate scone.


Crystal always treats her dad too well and here are the pics of the scones she picked up for me today at Cob's Bread. That is the chocolate scone front left in this pic I snapped just now to show you what they look like.

Yummers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Any chance these two pics could be used on SAP Marc? It is something Albertans would love to see and there are only brief snaps on TV of them out here. Full credit is given as always if requested.


The photographer is Kim Sil of Dartmouth, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Crystal always treats her dad too well and here are the pics of the scones she picked up for me today at Cob's Bread. That is the chocolate scone front left in this pic I snapped just now to show you what they look like.
> 
> Yummers!


Blueberries. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP Man Jumps Off Boat After Marlin Jumps in, our video, Dying in Ireland and 'The Legal Stuff Is Garbage': Why Canada's Cannabis Black Market Keeps Thriving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. May the Fourth be with you, always, even during the pandemic. Bonne chance, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning , Don. Some SAP material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. May the Fourth be with you, always, even during the pandemic. Bonne chance, mes amis. Paix.


Another great way the fourth is with you!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another great way the fourth is with you!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://mashable.com/video/star-war...ZCIpQHyaG5Ix7Zubmm2mJeSeHFOaNS3wWlLDNSt8NJxBo

Bonne chance, mes Shqang amis. Paix.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Yesterday we hit 80f, today 45f...welcome to Windsor weather,

Loved the Dave Allen joke...he was always one of my favs.

Marc, the fencing joke may not be too far off.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Another great way the fourth is with you!


I want one of those, if it doesn't need a crane to lift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Yesterday we hit 80f, today 45f...welcome to Windsor weather,
> 
> Loved the Dave Allen joke...he was always one of my favs.
> 
> Marc, the fencing joke may not be too far off.


:clap: Not sure how long a fencing foil is in reality, so we just use the measurement of three standard dachshunds standing in a straight row to envision social distancing. Sadly, doxies do not like to stand in a straight row.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Also must not forget the Whatzit preview.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elgp_upEHIo&list=RDYX95QSKBODo&index=9[/ame]


----------



## Rps

Man’s best friend has a potty mouth so be warned......not sure your doxies would agree with him though Marc.....

https://youtu.be/eigMERvpKf0


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Man’s best friend has a potty mouth so be warned......not sure your doxies would agree with him though Marc.....
> 
> https://youtu.be/eigMERvpKf0


Such language from a dog.  Our doxies would NOT agree, nor would our Glen of Imaal terrier.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Man’s best friend has a potty mouth so be warned......not sure your doxies would agree with him though Marc.....
> 
> https://youtu.be/eigMERvpKf0



I am so sick and tired of all these type of stupid viedo posts, including all those posted by those who have been forced to stay at home and doing stupid antics.

Sorry...




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

My Telus modem stopped working today, repair guy here noon tomorrow, so comments here will be few now to save data on cell to upload SAP. 

Repair guy does NOT come into house just tells me what to do and I go in and do it, wanna bet he hands me a new modem? Night all.


----------



## pm-r

> wanna bet he hands me a new modem? Night all


Yup, i'll bet he just hands you a new router and waits for you to connect and set it up and hopefully you get to tell him it all works.

PS: how does one tell when a router dies???




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> My Telus modem stopped working today, repair guy here noon tomorrow, so comments here will be few now to save data on cell to upload SAP.
> 
> Repair guy does NOT come into house just tells me what to do and I go in and do it, wanna bet he hands me a new modem? Night all.


Bonne chance, mon ami


----------



## Dr.G.

A drake mallard duck came to visit us this evening.

Don, if you want to use these pics, be my guess. I took them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Don always liked this guy...SAP maybe...

https://youtu.be/WUAJvPI8Y8U


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Yup, i'll bet he just hands you a new router and waits for you to connect and set it up and hopefully you get to tell him it all works.
> 
> PS: how does one tell when a router dies???
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


My router has two lights on the front, the top is the internet and should be solid green if phone signal is present from the DSL plug. The bottom is WIFI and should be solid green if WIFI is working.

I know the phone line is working as landline plugged into the same outlet is live with dial tone.

My internet starts up as flashing green, then turns amber, the no signal indicator. I can see the network WIFI working un my menu bar at the top of the screen, but when I do a speed check, it does not recognize a provider. Normal operation would show both lights solid green See pics below.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP our video of a cute 2-year-old Irish dancer, gun laws and political oaths and Emerging Intelligence?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee anyone?

Don, I like the gif of the three white dogs cocking their heads in unison. Sweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## SINC

Well, the Teus repair guy is gone after arriving just after 11:00 this morning. He worked outside the house and I worked in, talking back and forth on the cell, taking pics and sending them to each other until we traced the issue to the wall plugin in the office wall. Then the real fun started when he asked if I thought I could rewire the thing if he guided me on the phone. I said sure, why not, I'm handy so let's do it.

Turns out this nearly 76-year-old laying on his tummy or on his knees is a lot tougher than I recall it being some years ago. At any rate, it took me a good long while, but at the end of it all, everything worked, including the modem.

Pics below of the faceplate and the backside of the defective part showing the wires I cut and replaced in a new blank plugin he gave me.

Now, where did I leave that tube of Voltaren, I think I am going to need it.


----------



## pm-r

> Pics below of the faceplate and the backside of the defective part showing the wires I cut and replaced in a new blank plugin he gave me.



Now, how on earth did the wires or connections on the back of the faceplate get broken or messed up??? That seems so strange.

PS: be very careful if you have the strong version of Voltaren. My wife got me some and i ended up with the worst itchyist rash I have ever had in my life and I still have scars from it now about 6 months later. Very odd, as i had a stronger pharmacy compounded version that had been prescribed for me that i had the used with no reaction at all. The strongVoltaren must have something else extra added to it. But i shall never ever use it again!!!!





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the Teus repair guy is gone after arriving just after 11:00 this morning. He worked outside the house and I worked in, talking back and forth on the cell, taking pics and sending them to each other until we traced the issue to the wall plugin in the office wall. Then the real fun started when he asked if I thought I could rewire the thing if he guided me on the phone. I said sure, why not, I'm handy so let's do it.
> 
> Turns out this nearly 76-year-old laying on his tummy or on his knees is a lot tougher than I recall it being some years ago. At any rate, it took me a good long while, but at the end of it all, everything worked, including the modem.
> 
> Pics below of the faceplate and the backside of the defective part showing the wires I cut and replaced in a new blank plugin he gave me.
> 
> Now, where did I leave that tube of Voltaren, I think I am going to need it.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> PS: be very careful if you have the strong version of Voltaren. My wife got me some and i ended up with the worst itchyist rash I have ever had in my life and I still have scars from it now about 6 months later. Very odd, as i had a stronger pharmacy compounded version that had been prescribed for me that i had the used with no reaction at all. The strongVoltaren must have something else extra added to it. But i shall never ever use it again!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I have heard of similar problems, Patrick. I used to use Voltaren, but had to stop in that it interacted with my Xeralto and is toxic to dogs that like to lick my knees.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I have heard of similar problems, Patrick. I used to use Voltaren, but had to stop in that it interacted with my Xeralto and is toxic to dogs that like to lick my knees.



I sure wish i had known that before i tried using it, as i said, the extra strength version cause the worst itchiest rash i had ever had in my life, and left scoring on my arms and legs.

I originally was using do you regular strength Voltaren as it was suggested it would be good 
for helping the pain I was getting from my gout. It didn't, was it did upset some of my blood results that were related to my kidney tests.

It seems to me it should be available via prescription only as it seems to cause a lot of various bad reactions.

BTW: do you get financial help for your use of Xeralto??? I do not qualify, besides my doctor suggested i stay with taking warfarin for various reasons, besides which, the cost of Xeralto or equivalent brand can be almost astronomical.




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Ann and I have used Voltaren for years. Only the mild stuff an pharmacy shelves. I of course only take a 325 mg coated aspirin daily as a nlood thinner which I suspect is why we have no issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sure wish i had known that before i tried using it, as i said, the extra strength version cause the worst itchiest rash i had ever had in my life, and left scoring on my arms and legs.
> 
> I originally was using do you regular strength Voltaren as it was suggested it would be good
> for helping the pain I was getting from my gout. It didn't, was it did upset some of my blood results that were related to my kidney tests.
> 
> It seems to me it should be available via prescription only as it seems to cause a lot of various bad reactions.
> 
> BTW: do you get financial help for your use of Xeralto??? I do not qualify, besides my doctor suggested i stay with taking warfarin for various reasons, besides which, the cost of Xeralto or equivalent brand can be almost astronomical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No help or insurance covers Xeralto for me. I would have to get weekly blood work and be on Warferin for a year to get some help. Since my cardiologist wants me on Xeralto, I cover the cost all my own. Such is Life. It is expensive, but so would be a funeral for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Since my cardiologist wants me on Xeralto, I cover the cost all my own. Such is Life. It is expensive, but so would be a funeral for me.


No question there, and i sure wouldn't question my cardiologist, but for the pricing of Xeralto, have you checked out some of the online Canadian pharmacy supply places.

Some have some greatly reduced prices available, and just a fraction of the price that some Americans have to pay. That's why a lot of them want to be able to purchase from a Canadian site. Different manufacturers here, but the same product used, so they can reduce the price. In the US, it's a proprietary drug and their license lasts through 2020.

Good luck...




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No question there, and i sure wouldn't question my cardiologist, but for the pricing of Xeralto, have you checked out some of the online Canadian pharmacy supply places.
> 
> Some have some greatly reduced prices available, and just a fraction of the price that some Americans have to pay. That's why a lot of them want to be able to purchase from a Canadian site. Different manufacturers here, but the same product used, so they can reduce the price. In the US, it's a proprietary drug and their license lasts through 2020.
> 
> Good luck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


A good idea, Patrick, but I like to work with our local pharmacy. They are only about 1/3 km from my house, will deliver during off-hours if need be, and give me quality service. So, they get my business.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing, as I watch a nearly full moon shine in the western sky.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a deserted Calgary makes for some cool car pics and a Canadian beer drinkers mask.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> ... ... I of course only take a 325 mg coated aspirin daily as a nlood thinner which I suspect is why we have no issues.



Not surprisingly, our body types differ, and my previous doctor recommended a similar dosage or even the _baby aspirin_ (81 milligrams of aspirin), yet my current doctor said both were far too large a dosage.

After one of my extended hospital visits, and a week in the heart ward, they stuck me on warfarin that was and still is the recommended treatment for my situation.

Unfortunately, it also needs regular (weekly/bi-weekly) INR blood monitoring to maintain a proper clotting level.

Does your doctor know what your INR level is from taking that amount of regular aspirin???

If not, you might want to get it checked.





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Doc checks me every 6 months. Been taking the 325 mg coated aspirin now for 19 years plus with no issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

From my son living in NL.

"Good news. We can visit friends and family but we have to stay in our cars with our windows closed."


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Doc checks me every 6 months. Been taking the 325 mg coated aspirin now for 19 years plus with no issues.


And sounds like it is working well for you. 

Sure is a lot cheaper alternative from what Marc is having to take!!! 

Maybe he should check with his doctor and switch???






- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And sounds like it is working well for you.
> 
> Sure is a lot cheaper alternative from what Marc is having to take!!!
> 
> Maybe he should check with his doctor and switch???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True, but Don and I have totally different health/heart situations. I trust my two cardiologists who have seen me in St. John's and Halifax for the past 10 years. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Marc will be interested n this story:

*Mastiff Gives Birth To A Whopping 21 Puppies, Breaks A National Record*

Mastiff Gives Birth To A Whopping 21 Puppies, Breaks A National Record - HOME


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Marc will be interested n this story:
> 
> *Mastiff Gives Birth To A Whopping 21 Puppies, Breaks A National Record*
> 
> Mastiff Gives Birth To A Whopping 21 Puppies, Breaks A National Record - HOME


A friend in NL, who raises Mastiffs, sent us this news. The most her Mastiff bitch had in one litter was 8.


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor, for whom we shop for groceries, made us some homemade blueberry muffins. Her daughter drove in from Halifax today to drop off some items for her which cannot be obtained in Lunenburg. Her daughter took the pic and sent it to us to make sure that we would be here at 5PM when she would drop off the muffins. I can't wait. I love anything with blueberries. :love2::love2::love2:

Sad that they had to chat from different rooms in the house, according to the daughter.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True, but Don and I have totally different health/heart situations. _*I trust my two cardiologists who have seen me in St. John's and Halifax for the past 10 years*_. Paix, mon ami.



I used to do the same thing and thought my cardiologist was pretty great until he retired and I also got treated by some of the best when I was in the hospital and discovered that he was an incompetent old fashioned idiot and was very stuck in his old ways and had no time for new technology or treatments.

Just saying... but as you say, each person can be different and so are their Heart/Health needs...




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I used to do the same thing and thought my cardiologist was pretty great until he retired and I also got treated by some of the best when I was in the hospital and discovered that he was an incompetent old fashioned idiot and was very stuck in his old ways and had no time for new technology or treatments.
> 
> Just saying... but as you say, each person can be different and so are their Heart/Health needs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


My NL cardiologist studied
alongside of my Halifax cardiologist. They are both informed as to the latest meds and strategies. He referred me to her so that I would not have any sort of wait time when we arrived here in NS. Sent over all of my files as well so she was up to date. She has made some minor adjustments due to my EKGs and cardiogram, but all in all, I am VERY pleased with their work.


----------



## pm-r

> I am VERY pleased with their work.



Sounds good!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sounds good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I have really been lucky getting good specialists for my heart, my kidney stones and a good family doctor located about 3 minutes from my home. The specialists are all in Halifax, but that is only an hour or so away from Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting on the highway waiting to catch speeders, a Nova Scotia Provincial Police officer saw a car puttering along at 22 MPH. He thinks to himself, that car is just as dangerous as a speeder. So, he turns his lights on and pulls the car over. Approaching the car, he notices there are 5 old ladies, two at the front and 3 at the back, wide eyed and looking like ghosts.

The driver obviously confused said, "Officer, I don't understand, I wasn't doing over the speed limit!, What seems to be the problem?" "Ma'am," the officer said, "you should know that driving slower than the speed limit can also be dangerous". "Slower than the speed limit? NO SIR! I was doing exactly 22 miles an hour", the old woman said proudly.

The officer containing a chuckle explains that 22 was the route number, not the speed limit. A bit embarrassed, the woman grinned, thanking the officer for pointing out her error. "Before I go Ma'am, I have to ask, is everyone OK? These women seem badly shaken and haven't uttered a word all this time"

"Oh! they will be alright in a minute, Officer, we just got off Route 142."


----------



## pm-r

> "Oh! they will be alright in a minute, Officer, we just got off Route 142."



:lmao: :lmao: :clap:





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :lmao: :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


It might even make Rp laugh …………. or at least chuckle. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up a bit early to get the doxies and Molly outside in that it just started to rain and we all know how they "love" going outside in the rain. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, rain for us too for the next couple of days. Today on SAP cute ducklings, hair cuts and Puppies! Ya Gotta Love 'Em.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, rain for us too for the next couple of days. Today on SAP cute ducklings, hair cuts and Puppies! Ya Gotta Love 'Em.


Morning, Don. Coffee? Love those puppy pics you post every so often. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

So true.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> It might even make Rp laugh …………. or at least chuckle. We shall see.


Actually it did Marc. So tomorrow we are expecting to see snow........in May! Wild!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually it did Marc. So tomorrow we are expecting to see snow........in May! Wild!


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually it did Marc. So tomorrow we are expecting to see snow........in May! Wild!


https://www.nbcnews.com/news/weathe...troYLvXF7QppLs5RAJdhvOqs_L2bQTEfLGkxnWV2mlXyg

You might not be alone, Rp. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A truck loaded with thousands of copies of Roget's Thesaurus crashed yesterday losing its entire load. Witnesses were stunned, startled, aghast, taken aback, stupefied, confused, shocked, rattled, paralysed, dazed, bewildered, mixed up, surprised, awed, dumbfounded, nonplussed, flabbergasted, astounded, amazed, confounded, astonished, overwhelmed, horrified, numbed, speechless, and perplexed."


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "A truck loaded with thousands of copies of Roget's Thesaurus crashed yesterday losing its entire load. Witnesses were stunned, startled, aghast, taken aback, stupefied, confused, shocked, rattled, paralysed, dazed, bewildered, mixed up, surprised, awed, dumbfounded, nonplussed, flabbergasted, astounded, amazed, confounded, astonished, overwhelmed, horrified, numbed, speechless, and perplexed."


Now that’s funny!


----------



## Rps

And keeping in line with Stewart Francis......

My dad has a weird hobby; he collects empty bottles… which sounds so much better than “alcoholic.”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now that’s funny!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And keeping in line with Stewart Francis......
> 
> My dad has a weird hobby; he collects empty bottles… which sounds so much better than “alcoholic.”


----------



## Rps

A woman came home and told her husband
“Honey, you know that headache that’s been bothering me all these years? I’m finally cured!”

“Cured?” the man asked, “How did that happen?”

“My friend Johanna recommended that I go see a hypnotist. The hypnotist told me to stand in front of a mirror and repeat ‘I don’t have a headache, I don’t have a headache, I don’t have a headache.’”

The woman continued with a broad smile, “I was skeptical at first, but I tried it out, and it worked! No more headache!”

“That’s amazing!” the man replied.

The woman squirmed a bit, and then hesitantly said, “Honey, for the last few years, you haven’t exactly been a Tarzan in bed. How about you go to the hypnotist too, maybe he can help you out?”

The man thought about it for a while, and then decided that it couldn’t hurt to try.

After his visit to the hypnotist, the man returned home with new confidence. He lifted his wife up, carried her to the bedroom, undressed her and said:
“Don’t move, I’ll be right back.”

The man walked briskly to the bathroom. After a short while, he came back to bed and made passionate love to her like never before.

The wife said breathlessly, “Oh my, now that’s what I’m talking about.”

After they were done, the man once again said, “Don’t move, I’ll be right back.”

He went to the bathroom, and after a short while he came back and they made love even more passionately than before.

“Oh my, that was wonderful” the woman said.

The secret is revealed

The man got up again, and said, “Don’t move, I’ll be right back.” And for a third time, he went to the bathroom.

This time, the woman couldn’t resist the temptation. She sneaked out of the bed and followed her husband. There she saw him standing in front of the mirror, repeating:

“She’s not my wife, she’s not my wife, she’s not my wife.”

The man should be out of the hospital by next Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up thinking someone had left a light on in the bathroom, but it was only the light of the full moon. VERY bright this morning in the southwestern sky. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, another full cloud night here so no moon for the past two nights. 

Today on SAP a honky-tonk video, a blindfolded limbo trick and Seemingly Normal Products That Deliver Basically Magical Results.


----------



## SINC

Yesterday I finally retired my Apple Extremes/ Apple Express wifi systems. Apple discontinued them many years ago anyway, so an upgrade was in order to have a reliable stable network for the 20 odd devices we have connected to the net. (The system supports up to 100 devices.)

That includes three HD video cams, one our daughter uses to check on her dogs when she is at school teaching and I have two, oe to monitor the back yard and another that monitors the motor home in the summer and the rear garage in the winter.

I bought a TP-Link Deco M4 Wi-Fi Mesh System and have two units in the house, one upstairs and one downstairs, as well as the third in either the motor home or the garage depending on the season.

So far it is rock solid and gives good quality views of all areas.

Here is a look at snaps taken this morning of the back yard and the motor home.


----------



## Moscool

Well done Sinc. I still run one Time Capsule but have switched general wifi to a mesh about a year ago with reasonable success... What do you do for data backup these days? The TC is totally unreliable, needing to be unplugged and restarted every 3 days or so...


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Well done Sinc. I still run one Time Capsule but have switched general wifi to a mesh about a year ago with reasonable success... What do you do for data backup these days? The TC is totally unreliable, needing to be unplugged and restarted every 3 days or so...


My data backup is pretty simple but totally effective for my needs.

I use Time Machine and manually back up my MacBook Pro daily every morning once my website is up for the day. The backup is an external Western Digital 3 TB HD and holds four years at a time before in begins auto-deleting the oldest files and replacing them with current files, so I have an ample four year backup on everything that passes through my 1 TB SSD on the laptop.

In addition, I keep another external HD that is tied to Carbon Copy Cloner and I also create a bootable clone to that HD every morning at the same time as the TM backup.

I then install the bootable backup each morning onto the SSD in my Mac Mini which serves as my backup machine in case the MBP ever crashes, leaving me with an identical machine to work with in case of emergency.

It works for me and I have only had to resort to the Mini on a couple of occasions over the past 12 years my website has been published daily when my MBP was in for a repair. (I now have 4,360 daily files of each publishing day since June 1 of 2008, including tomorrow's issue.

Yeah, yeah, I know it's overkill, but I sleep well at night.


----------



## SINC

Your daily thought:

Statistics are like bikinis.

What they reveal is interesting; what they hide is critical.


----------



## Rps

Don, SAP maybe....

Got caught having a wiz in the local swimming pool today.

The lifeguard shouted at me so loud, I nearly fell in.


----------



## Moscool

SINC;2720174
Statistics are like bikinis.
What they reveal is interesting; what they hide is critical.[/QUOTE said:


> Sinc, beyond being witty, it is so important to our politicians. If you're on FB, have a look at this (and cry):
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=300711957590459


----------



## pm-r

> Here is a look at snaps taken this morning of the back yard and the motor home.



Pretty darn clear, and do any of them utilize _motion detection_ and/or any connection to an alarm???



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Woke up thinking someone had left a light on in the bathroom, but it was only the light of the full moon. VERY bright this morning in the southwestern sky. ...



The same thing here for the last two nights.

It was so bright in the west-facing bathroom I thought my wife had added some extra bright night-lights.





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Pretty darn clear, and do any of them utilize _motion detection_ and/or any connection to an alarm???
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, all have motion detection for both autos and people, can select zones in camera range for motion, can set notifications to alert me to any motion and can control the motions itself from very sensitive to not so sensitive so wind blowing trees for eexample does not send alarms to either my watch, email or my cell. All are full 1080 HD.


----------



## SINC

Moscool said:


> Sinc, beyond being witty, it is so important to our politicians. If you're on FB, have a look at this (and cry):
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=300711957590459


Incredible!

I might add that Jacinda Ardern is one very bright young woman and wise beyond her 39 years. 

I wish we had her in Canada and not the right honorable Moron-In-Charge.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The same thing here for the last two nights.
> 
> It was so bright in the west-facing bathroom I thought my wife had added some extra bright night-lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Same direction and same situation here, Patrick. Actually, I don't mind it since I was able to go outside and take a picture of the moon as it was slowly setting.

Blue skies and sunny with big white clouds drifting overhead in the strong winds. I took advantage of the sun, wind and warmth to mow the lawn. Poor Molly just used the wind to get the fur blown away from her eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?reloa...eCAwspq_tC3p1ULWU-6RXOu9kigWCsIRA9z-NP5pYGaCU


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, glad you liked the pee item I sent you for SAP. Here is another one.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Lest we forget.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?reloa...eCAwspq_tC3p1ULWU-6RXOu9kigWCsIRA9z-NP5pYGaCU


Very nice. Too often folks forget just how talented a bugler has to be over a trumpeter to play the last post without any keys on the horn to assist. Great job!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Very nice. Too often folks forget just how talented a bugler has to be over a trumpeter to play the last post without any keys on the horn to assist. Great job!



Actually as an old trumpeter who used to play the The Last Post etc, in the Sea Cadets and at school celebrations, they are all played in a single key and no key pressing needed, the notes are obtained with the lip and cheek muscles.

Yes, It takes practice, especially to sound good!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Very nice. Too often folks forget just how talented a bugler has to be over a trumpeter to play the last post without any keys on the horn to assist. Great job!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Actually as an old trumpeter who used to play the The Last Post etc, in the Sea Cadets and at school celebrations, they are all played in a single key and no key pressing needed, the notes are obtained with the lip and cheek muscles.
> 
> Yes, It takes practice, especially to sound good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up a bit earlier than usual to get the dogs outside before the rain gets too hard. Coffee is now brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP coming to a park near you, laughter is good for your heart in our video and only a farm kid.


----------



## SINC

And before I completely forget, the Sunday Whatzit preview.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> And before I completely forget, the Sunday Whatzit preview.


Is that a BBQ cleaner Don?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Is that a BBQ cleaner Don?


That is the first thing I thought of when I saw it Rp, and you are right! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Is that a BBQ cleaner Don?


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Actually as an old trumpeter who used to play the The Last Post etc, in the Sea Cadets and at school celebrations, they are all played in a single key and no key pressing needed, the notes are obtained with the lip and cheek muscles.
> 
> Yes, It takes practice, especially to sound good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Silly question....is playing a bugle like playing a violin in that there are no frets on a violin so it is precise finger placement....with a bugle is it precise lip placement. I have fat fingers so I imagine i would be an ugly violin player....so would there be a perfect lip size?


----------



## SINC

A little dark humour for jokers.

A kid asks his mother, "Mom what is Dark Humor? 

She responds with, "You see that man over there with no arms? Tell him to clap." 

The kid replies, "But Mom, I'm blind." 

Mom: "Exactly."


----------



## Rps

Or...... I asked a pretty, young homeless woman if I could take her home. She smiled at me and said yes. The look on her face soon changed, however, when I walked off with her cardboard box.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good thing I was able to score the tickets for tonight's show. I would have hated to have missed it, given my busy schedule and all. 

FYI -- "Stay the blazes at home" was an expression our premier made at a press conference.

This will be my first "concert" since the March 31st event.


----------



## pm-r

> with a bugle is it precise lip placement. ....so would there be a perfect lip size?



I don't really know, but i would suggest it's more to do with placement and muscle control.

If you look at some trumpeters, or many brass instrument player's mouth, you can often notice the shape of the mouth-piece that has made an imprint on their lips. I don't know if any fat lips would actually adjust to the mouthpiece properly, but it would probably depend on the amount of practice I would guess.




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> And before I completely forget, the Sunday Whatzit preview.





Rps said:


> Is that a BBQ cleaner Don?



It looks late I got beaten to suggesting that the _*Sunday Whatzit Preview*_ is a nice _*Stainless Steel BBQ Grill Scraper with Handle*_.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. The winds are really gusting and the lights are starting to flicker. So, best to shut down my computer. If I am not online tomorrow, you shall know the reason. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Night Marc, I got more reaction to the video today than I have for a long time. I think it has to do with the guy snickering in the background. He just makes me giggle.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Is that a BBQ cleaner Don?





Dr.G. said:


> Going to call it a night early. The winds are really gusting and the lights are starting to flicker. So, best to shut down my computer. If I am not online tomorrow, you shall know the reason. Paix, mes amis.



As I said not that long ago, you sure seem to get a lot of strong winds and storms coming into your area.

Here's hoping your power stays on but don't forget that any nasty power surge can actually get into your Mac if it is still connected to the power outlet, even if it is actually turned Off.





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> As I said not that long ago, you sure seem to get a lot of strong winds and storms coming into your area.
> 
> Here's hoping your power stays on but don't forget that any nasty power surge can actually get into your Mac if it is still connected to the power outlet, even if it is actually turned Off.
> - Patrick
> ======


Not sure why folks don't just plug their electronics into a power bar with a surge protector. We have been doing this for well over a decade and not a single issue.

'Course I never recall ever having a power surge in St. Albert. Ever. I guess all underground wiring is the reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Did not lose power overnight, but the winds are really pounding the house. So, best to start the coffee brewing and just get off line once again. I use a surge protector and still unplug that just in case. It never harms anyone to be safe. Later, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP Constant Sorrow by the Soggy Bottom Boys, a gun recoil to the face and Alberta's unlikely folk hero.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP Constant Sorrow by the Soggy Bottom Boys, a gun recoil to the face and Alberta's unlikely folk hero.


Morning, Don. Care for some freshly brewed coffee?

I like the song "I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow" As well, I liked the movie "O Brother Where Art Though". Deborah loves George Clooney so we can watch this movie together.


----------



## SINC

Yes Marc, I too love "O Brother Where Art Though" and it is the favourite movie of my two pals from Nipawin and Calgary that camp together with me. We missed last year due to illness of one, but it looks like all three will miss this year due to illness as well, albeit of a very different kind.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some freshly brewed coffee?
> 
> I like the song "I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow" As well, I liked the movie "O Brother Where Art Though". Deborah loves George Clooney so we can watch this movie together.


It’s one of my all time favs....actually one of the few I purchased. I think it has one of the best lines I’ve heard in years......”wheeze thawdt use was aw toowed”


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Care for some freshly brewed coffee?
> 
> I like the song "I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow" As well, I liked the movie "O Brother Where Art Though". Deborah loves George Clooney so we can watch this movie together.


It certainly brought back Bluegrass to the masses!


----------



## SINC

I call "I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow" my $114 movie. When in a campground in Battleford SK. many years ago my two camping partners were discussing the movie and I had never seen it. I offered to download it so we could watch it together. I set up the download from iTunes and set it to run overnight. During that time the campround WIFI failed and my iPhone switched to cell data. My phone bill when I got home was $114 for that month due to data overage charges.

The good news is that I have watched it enough times now that I am at less than $5 per showing.


----------



## Rps

Yup, sometimes streaming can have some surprises....we experienced that when Netflix started streaming in 4K.....a leap in billing. However one phone call to my provider and I got a new plan that was unlimited, quicker and cheaper than my existing one, so win-win.


----------



## Rps

Don I’m thinking this is one for SAP

Jane and Arlene are outside their nursing home, having a drink and a smoke, when it starts to rain.
Jane pulls out a condom, cuts off the end, puts it over her cigarette, and continues smoking.

Arlene: What in the hell is that?
Jane: A condom. This way my cigarette doesn't get wet.

Arlene: Where did you get it?
Jane: You can get them at any pharmacy.

The next day, Arlene hobbles herself into the local pharmacy and
announces to the pharmacist that she wants a box of condoms.
The pharmacist, obviously embarrassed, looks at her kind of strangely (she is, after all, over 80 years of age),
but very delicately asks what size, texture, brand of condom she prefers.

'Doesn't matter Sonny, as long as it fits on a Camel.'
The pharmacist fainted!


----------



## pm-r

> I call "I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow" my $114 movie.



A funny, but a rather expensive story. 

I'm glad you were allowed to re-play it several times.




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Not sure why folks don't just plug their electronics into a power bar with a surge protector. We have been doing this for well over a decade and not a single issue.
> 
> 'Course I never recall ever having a power surge in St. Albert. Ever. I guess all underground wiring is the reason.



No normal _*surge protector power bars*_ can protect any such connected computers if the electricity ends up with a short and attempting to get to earth through the neutral or ground wires. Something that can often happen during a Wind storm.

Most good surge protectors can only protect from over or under voltages, i.e. "Voltage spikes".

And there's _*no real guaranteed protection available*_ if and when lightning is involved, even when the device is unplugged, but that would be a rather extreme event for any damage to be caused.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

For mother's day, I agreed to have lobster with Deborah. She loves lobster, I hate it ……….. but she hates to eat it alone. So, I agreed. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

I have a one-pound can of crab claws that awaits a recipe. I keep searching online but all I get is crabcakes. There has to be something more challenging that mashing them up and frying them.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I have a one-pound can of crab claws that awaits a recipe. I keep searching online but all I get is crabcakes. There has to be something more challenging that mashing them up and frying them.



I was googling for local crab recently and discovered that Walmart carries both Dungeness and Snowcrab claws frozen and scored, (so no special tools are needed) for a fairly reasonable price.

Of course the local Fresh seafood seller had some nice fresh Dungeness crabs available at substantially more $$$$, live or cleaned and ready for cooking.

Several of our local stores have lobster, fresh or frozen, whole or tails on sale lately at a very affordable price. We will have to buy it more often than we have done previously.

This evening we do the poorer man's meal, top beef loin *(New York) stake and panfried breaded local oysters.

* Anyone notice the butchers keep changing the name of many of the normal named cuts of steak recently??? I find it quite annoying.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have a one-pound can of crab claws that awaits a recipe. I keep searching online but all I get is crabcakes. There has to be something more challenging that mashing them up and frying them.


Trade you lobster for crab (which I love).


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Trade you lobster for crab (which I love).



Have you tried the artificial crab that's made from whitefish and Haddock???

Amazingly accurate in flavour and texture and certainly more affordable, but I would still prefer the real Dungeness crab meat and snowcrab is acceptable. 

The smaller rock crab we used to catch from the rocks below where we used to live was even sweeter and more intense crab tasting but time-consuming to get to.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Have you tried the artificial crab that's made from whitefish and Haddock???
> 
> Amazingly accurate in flavour and texture and certainly more affordable, but I would still prefer the real Dungeness crab meat and snowcrab is acceptable.
> 
> The smaller rock crab we used to catch from the rocks below where we used to live was even sweeter and more intense crab tasting but time-consuming to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, I have tried the artificial crab, but I like the real stuff, which is caught here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

My mother's day gift for Deborah was agreeing to have a lobster with her this evening. She does not like to eat alone when it comes to lobster. It was actually quite good. The lemon and butter made it quite tasty.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> A funny, but a rather expensive story.
> 
> I'm glad you were allowed to re-play it several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I own the movie as I never rent. Why pay $6 to rent to watch once when you can own it for $12 and watch it dozens of times?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I own the movie as I never rent. Why pay $6 to rent to watch once when you can own it for $12 and watch it dozens of times?



That sure makes some economic sense!!!

Especially if it's a good movie.


Unfortunately, at least going by the trailer or preview I've seen, there aren't too many movies that are even worth $6, but then one wouldn't waste any money renting them in the first place.




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My mother's day gift for Deborah was agreeing to have a lobster with her this evening. She does not like to eat alone when it comes to lobster. It was actually quite good. The lemon and butter made it quite tasty.



What a beautiful looking setting.

I'm sure she enjoyed her treat and Mother's Day dinner.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What a beautiful looking setting.
> 
> I'm sure she enjoyed her treat and Mother's Day dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Merci, mon ami. What she liked the best was that it was just the two of us and that I too had a lobster. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is just now brewing to get us all started on a new day. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, a shocked dog. Wonder why?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, a shocked dog. Wonder why?


You would be shocked too if you saw that head being scooped off.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.

Don a quickie for SAP maybe...

I ordered a chicken and an egg on Amazon. I’ll let you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Don a quickie for SAP maybe...
> 
> I ordered a chicken and an egg on Amazon. I’ll let you know.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Don a quickie for SAP maybe...
> 
> I ordered a chicken and an egg on Amazon. I’ll let you know.


Thanks Rp, a Quick Quip if I ever saw one.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thanks Rp, a Quick Quip if I ever saw one.


You like short and sweet???? Adam had 'em.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up a bit early due to the sound of rain starting to pour. Best to get the dogs fed and outside before it really starts to come down. Coffee is brewing. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP good old Confucious with some basic knowledge. The Ukulele Orchestra of GB for Rp and about wearing homemade masks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. Care for some coffee?

I like the SAP item about not mowing part of the lawn to help our the bees. I only mow a small part of the lawn that the dogs roam in and let the front and side gardens do their own thing until June. Luckily, I am not fearful of bees. Now sausage from Germany is another issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

The only thing Flat-Earthers fear …………………… is sphere itself, so much so that it drove them over the edge. Circle this day on your calendar. Flat-Earthers around the globe, Unite!


----------



## SINC

Yessirie!


----------



## SINC

I love banana bread and if you don't know how to make it, here is an easy recipe to follow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I love banana bread and if you don't know how to make it, here is an easy recipe to follow.


:love2::lmao::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.paleorunningmomma.com/l...iY7XjaJoqk0aMhi6wWAgigeQI8Z_crCoxRqr5oSyZE3t0

We might try this in the near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday, Manitoba! Today is Manitoba’s 150th anniversary as a Canadian province. On this day in 1870, the Manitoba Act received royal assent and the province became the fifth province to join Confederation.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I love banana bread and if you don't know how to make it, here is an easy recipe to follow.



I also really enjoy a nice Banana bread, but I think I will bypass your rendition and recipe if you don't mind, and just stick to my wife's nice recipe Thanks.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I also really enjoy a nice Banana bread, but I think I will bypass your rendition and recipe if you don't mind, and just stick to my wife's nice recipe Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

One of the Queen's corgis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP strip poker game gets broken up in our video, a puppy soother and about that gun control law.


----------



## SINC

Not sure if it was Marc or Greg I caught on SAP at 2:13 a.m. our time. My guess is that it is way too early for Greg to be up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure if it was Marc or Greg I caught on SAP at 2:13 a.m. our time. My guess is that it is way too early for Greg to be up.


That would be me, Don. It was 5:13 here in Lunenburg, NS, but the map always shows me in Halifax. 

Question of the day --

How many bagels can you eat on an empty stomach?

One, because after the first one, your stomach is no longer empty.


----------



## SINC

That is because the locator senses the server your ISP is using to connect you to the net. Seems like the provider in Lunenburg uses a server in their Halifax office. Ditto for Greg in Lower Sackville. 

In my case if I use Telus land line wifi it shows me in St. Albert. If I use cell-based data I can be in either Edmonton or sometimes even in Calgary, the two main cell phone servers in the province.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is because the locator senses the server your ISP is using to connect you to the net. Seems like the provider in Lunenburg uses a server in their Halifax office. Ditto for Greg in Lower Sackville.
> 
> In my case if I use Telus land line wifi it shows me in St. Albert. If I use cell-based data I can be in either Edmonton or sometimes even in Calgary, the two main cell phone servers in the province.


Whatever the location, at least I can get access to SAP.

Here is an interesting tidbit for SAP.


----------



## SINC

Wow, that is an unusual thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, that is an unusual thing.


So true.


----------



## SINC

Sadly I have no 64 calendars around. That was the year before I got married.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly I have no 64 calendars around. That was the year before I got married.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sadly I have no 64 calendars around. That was the year before I got married.



BTW: 2020 also has the exact same calendar dates as the years 1992, 1964, 1936, and 1908, so some may have some other choices!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP, cute puppy, Canadian song video and seniors love the quarantine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP, cute puppy, Canadian song video and seniors love the quarantine.


Morning, Don. Yes, a very cute puppy in the snow. :love2::love2:

Care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee, but first I have to go out and remove the battery charger unit from the 49 Meteor. 

Then get the lawnmower out of the shed, remove the battery and put the charger on it for a few hours before I try to start it for the first time this year. 

I always pull start it first and then once it is warmed up and running, the electric starter works fine. I usually only have to charge the battery once a season, but it is getting old, so we shall see. If not, it will be off to Canadian Tire to buy a new battery.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, sure thing on the coffee, but first I have to go out and remove the battery charger unit from the 49 Meteor.
> 
> Then get the lawnmower out of the shed, remove the battery and put the charger on it for a few hours before I try to start it for the first time this year.
> 
> I always pull start it first and then once it is warmed up and running, the electric starter works fine. I usually only have to charge the battery once a season, but it is getting old, so we shall see. If not, it will be off to Canadian Tire to buy a new battery.


A good idea. It is sunny and breezy enough here so that mowing the lawn is my afternoon chore.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A good idea. It is sunny and breezy enough here so that mowing the lawn is my afternoon chore.


It will be another week at least til our lawn needs cutting, but like the boy scout said, be prepared. 

Besides the winds here righ now are 30 gusting to 50 and quite chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It will be another week at least til our lawn needs cutting, but like the boy scout said, be prepared.
> 
> Besides the winds here righ now are 30 gusting to 50 and quite chilly.


:clap::clap:

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...covid-19-hotspots/ar-BB144fvr?ocid=spartanntp

Will you be venturing outside of your home?


----------



## Dr.G.

I was getting a brain transplant but I changed my mind.

Have you ever tried to eat a clock? It's very time consuming.

Did you know they will not be making yardsticks any longer?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> It will be another week at least til our lawn needs cutting, but like the boy scout said, be prepared.
> 
> Besides the winds here righ now are 30 gusting to 50 and quite chilly.


Pretty sure mowing lawns is a prohibited activity, you might stir up all them Corona germs.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> It will be another week at least til our lawn needs cutting, but like the boy scout said, be prepared.
> 
> Besides the winds here righ now are 30 gusting to 50 and quite chilly.


I envy you...I’ve had to mow mine 3 times already....and with the rain we’ve been getting the stuff is literally leaping out of the ground.....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I envy you...I’ve had to mow mine 3 times already....and with the rain we’ve been getting the stuff is literally leaping out of the ground.....



I'm so glad I insisted and put my foot down when we moved and built and then did the landscaping around the house that I stipulated *NO LAWN*.

We had about an acre to look after at the old house, which was a real time-consumer that became a real time-waster.

As I told my employer and Owner where we used to live, It would be cheaper to put down good green broadloom carpet Installed than maintaining a turf lawn to a decent shape and condition.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Pretty sure mowing lawns is a prohibited activity, you might stir up all them Corona germs.


XX)

Not that I know of ………………… although doxieitis is a known virus that kills. XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I envy you...I’ve had to mow mine 3 times already....and with the rain we’ve been getting the stuff is literally leaping out of the ground.....


We are getting more rain and sunshine which helps the grass to grow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Police have been contacted in response to the murder hornets. They are using the SWAT team to set up a sting operation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP the story of Willie's guitar Trigger in our video, Trudeau's stupid gun law and an old lady teaches a bank teller a lesson. Now to compose tomorrow's edition and back to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP the story of Willie's guitar Trigger in our video, Trudeau's stupid gun law and an old lady teaches a bank teller a lesson. Now to compose tomorrow's edition and back to bed.


Good strategy from that elderly lady. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Just headed outside to watch for the Snowbirds flyover town at about 2:05 today!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just headed outside to watch for the Snowbirds flyover town at about 2:05 today!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I believe I posted the same graphic for you sometime ago Marc when I came across it.

I thought it was quite funny, and especially considering how concerned you are about the spelling of your name... _*Marc*_, with a _*C*_... 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I believe I posted the same graphic for you sometime ago Marc when I came across it.
> 
> I thought it was quite funny, and especially considering how concerned you are about the spelling of your name... _*Marc*_, with a _*C*_...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, I am forever being sent this poc. It still does not feel any better each time. :-D


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Forgot it was 10 there, night, see you about 5 am your time.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, nearly five in NS so am right on time. Today on SAP Free Sex With Fill-Up, our video features the latest style in masks for men and Spending 24 Virtual Hours In The Incredible City Of Tokyo.

And oh yeah, the Whatzit? preview.


----------



## SINC

First I have heard of this: 

https://www.express.co.uk/news/scie...e-watch-green-comet-swan-uk-flyby-tonight/amp


----------



## SINC

Well, the Snowbirds visit here was about five seconds of line of sight view between the trees and a bit disappointing.

That all changed when a gal who used to sell ads for me 25 years ago and now lives on the edge of the Edmonton river valley shared this shot she took with me. Enjoy!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> ... ... ...
> And oh yeah, the Whatzit? preview.



Wow, Saturday again already, and a _*Whatzit? preview*_ which I would say Is a _*Universal Plastic A/C Radiator, Condenser, Evaporator, FIN STRAIGHTENER COIL COMB.*_



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the Snowbirds visit here was about five seconds of line of sight view between the trees and a bit disappointing.
> 
> That all changed when a gal who used to sell ads for me 25 years ago and now lives on the edge of the Edmonton river valley shared this shot she took with me. Enjoy!


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...KIcF9C8Iwg2KQadOYxuKX7i8uGNuGHbWqiRHVy1k1oziQ

Don, some SAP material?


----------



## Dr.G.

So true.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...KIcF9C8Iwg2KQadOYxuKX7i8uGNuGHbWqiRHVy1k1oziQ
> 
> Don, some SAP material?


You bet! Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You bet! Merci.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of dogs barking at deer roaming in our front yard. Only our back yard is totally fenced in and they are free to roam our front yard, usually on the way to our neighbor's front garden where there is lots for them to munch on in the Spring. Such is Life.

Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP in isolation with ghosts, The Petersens in our video and comparing bread and the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP in isolation with ghosts, The Petersens in our video and comparing bread and the sun.


Morning, Don. Coffee?

Liked the bread sign but did NOT like that alarm clock. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Ribs and roasting veggies are on the BBQ.


----------



## SINC

Have not even thought about a BBQ here yet. Too busy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Have not even thought about a BBQ here yet. Too busy.


 Too busy for Alberta beef and a BBQ??????????? Oh the Humanity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Have not even thought about a BBQ here yet. Too busy.



Hmmm...??? Or did you mean it's _*been too wet and cold*_ to consider doing any outside barbecuing???




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Or did you mean it's _*been too wet and cold*_ to consider doing any outside barbecuing???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all on the upcoming holiday Monday. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Victoria Day to one and all …………….. although I am not a monarchist. Luckily, nor am I a camper. So, I shall get some coffee brewing and anticipate planting some items that have been growing in the house outside this afternoon. Later.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, as a long time camper, I never did go out on Victoria Day, far too crowded for me. Now the day after is another thing!


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP keeping things in perspective, art in quarantine and Rainbows As Signs Of Thank You, Hope And Solidarity.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, as a long time camper, I never did go out on Victoria Day, far too crowded for me. Now the day after is another thing!


I like camping but when I came to St. John's, NL I found it too cold to venture out into the wilds. XX)


----------



## SINC

I fondly recall my tenting days when I was younger. I now prefer to park, shut off the engine, open the door and I am camping. An at night, setting the thermostat to 70° and hopping into the queen size bed is perfect.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I fondly recall my tenting days when I was younger. I now prefer to park, shut off the engine, open the door and I am camping. An at night, setting the thermostat to 70° and hopping into the queen size bed is perfect.



I certainly would have enjoyed camping more with _*any*_ comfortable bed, and a reasonable temperature, but mainly would have preferred having everything DRY, especially inside the tent, Including the sleeping bag or bed!!!

At least our week-ending boat was closer to Don's experience, less comfort of furnace or at times, air-conditioning!!!

The worst part was some larger boats that kept their auxiliary generator running all night with its water-cooled exhaust at just below waterline level that produced a sound as if the engine was throwing up in spasms. :-(

In those times It was certainly a pleasure to get back home!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Question for today:

Why did the cowboy want to buy a dachshund?

To git along little doggie!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I fondly recall my tenting days when I was younger. I now prefer to park, shut off the engine, open the door and I am camping. An at night, setting the thermostat to 70° and hopping into the queen size bed is perfect.


Comfortable ………….. sure beats sleeping in a sleeping bag on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Question for today:
> 
> Why did the cowboy want to buy a dachshund?
> 
> To git along little doggie!


…. a long little doggie ……………. :lmao::clap::lmao::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of birds, lots of birds, chirping as the sun slowly starts to lighten up the sky. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a story of a boy with a special friend, Senior Moments video by Golf Brooks (just for Rp) and Dog Afraid Of Cat Goes Upstairs!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a story of a boy with a special friend, Senior Moments video by Golf Brooks (just for Rp) and Dog Afraid Of Cat Goes Upstairs!


Morning, Don. Is this too risqué for SAP?  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRE...LwbKVgJQAwhvcqkUkcFo2izTCl_1OH6Gyrqw3K1whEfLk


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. Is this too risqué for SAP?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRE...LwbKVgJQAwhvcqkUkcFo2izTCl_1OH6Gyrqw3K1whEfLk


I think that will work just fine on SAP thanks, Marc.


----------



## Rps

I wonder who vetted that presser?


----------



## Rps

Don that Golf Brooks piece was quite good.....and don’t we all have senior moments....


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think that will work just fine on SAP thanks, Marc.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I wonder who vetted that presser?


:clap::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don that Golf Brooks piece was quite good.....and don’t we all have senior moments....


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny evening. Getting the BBQ sparked up to cook some local pork chops with Deborah's homemade secret rub. Yum.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/life/hellospring...calves-born-there-in-over-150-years-1.5575371

Don, some interesting SAP filler material?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/life/hellospring...calves-born-there-in-over-150-years-1.5575371
> 
> Don, some interesting SAP filler material?


Yep, a mere six hours down the road or so, thanks, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, a mere six hours down the road or so, thanks, Marc.


:clap::clap::clap::clap: An interesting and uplifting story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies of the Maritime (DOMT) owners are wearing these masks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee does not seem the same now that I am not teaching online. Hopefully, I shall get a "gig" comes the Fall. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Definition of Chutzpah

Chutzpah is a Yiddish word meaning gall, brazen nerve, effrontery, sheer guts plus arrogance; it's Yiddish and, as Leo Rosten writes, "No other word and no other language can do it justice." This example is better than 1,000 words. Read the story below and then you will understand.

THE ESSENCE OF CHUTZPAH:

A little old lady sold pretzels on a street corner for 25 cents each. Every day a young man would leave his office building at lunch time and as he passed the pretzel stand, he would leave her a quarter, but never take a pretzel.
This went on for more than 3 years. The two of them never spoke. One day, as the young man passed the old lady's stand and left his quarter as usual, the pretzel lady spoke to him. Without blinking an eye she said:
"They're 35 cents now


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP an old British steam engine for the other Mark, a mask for your ears and Replica WWII Planes in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP an old British steam engine for the other Mark, a mask for your ears and Replica WWII Planes in our video.


Morning, Don. Coffee?

That is quite the train. And that Impala!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, a coffee would be great. Then some breakfast and out to get the motorhome ready for a trip to the tire repair shop. When my neighbour moved his trailer and I walked around the driver's side, the front driver's side tire was very nearly flat. Over the winter it had lost inflation and was nearly on the rim with only 20 psi in it. I pumped it up to 80 psi which took about an hour with my small emergency inflator and the boys at Good Year said if I brought it over they would fix it outside while I waited inside the motor home so there would be no direct contact required. 

I would like to get that out of the way early as my doctor is calling me sometime between 9:00 and 2:00 p.m. to arrange for my prescription drugs to be renewed at my pharmacy. Normally I get a three month supply at a time but now I am restricted to one month at a time due to COVID-19.

That means instead of a one-time dispensing fee of $25, I now have to pay that every month as long as this foolishness lasts. Just one more hit on the pocketbook of my government-owned Blue Cross coverage plan. Talk about the government shooting themselves in the foot!

At any rate, the further plan for the day when the tire is repaired is to flush the anti-freeze out of the RV and fill it with fresh water to get the plumbing system active in case we do get a chance to get out for a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, a coffee would be great. Then some breakfast and out to get the motorhome ready for a trip to the tire repair shop. When my neighbour moved his trailer and I walked around the driver's side, the front driver's side tire was very nearly flat. Over the winter it had lost inflation and was nearly on the rim with only 20 psi in it. I pumped it up to 80 psi which took about an hour with my small emergency inflator and the boys at Good Year said if I brought it over they would fix it outside while I waited inside the motor home so there would be no direct contact required.
> 
> I would like to get that out of the way early as my doctor is calling me sometime between 9:00 and 2:00 p.m. to arrange for my prescription drugs to be renewed at my pharmacy. Normally I get a three month supply at a time but now I am restricted to one month at a time due to COVID-19.
> 
> That means instead of a one-time dispensing fee of $25, I now have to pay that every month as long as this foolishness lasts. Just one more hit on the pocketbook of my government-owned Blue Cross coverage plan. Talk about the government shooting themselves in the foot!
> 
> At any rate, the further plan for the day when the tire is repaired is to flush the anti-freeze out of the RV and fill it with fresh water to get the plumbing system active in case we do get a chance to get out for a few days.


Yes, we had those restrictions, but our provincial government lifted them and my drugstore only charged me one fee per three pickups. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, something for SAP?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37n...yPxVAZU9Lc00otfWh6pDuQHMcnT-UBwCtRsIsGYx8n2po

A quick shot of Lunenburg is at the 2 minute mark.


----------



## Rps

Good one Marc. I found this on YouTube.....many very funny....some language though. 

https://youtu.be/NrMIRI9XSQ8


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, something for SAP?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37n...yPxVAZU9Lc00otfWh6pDuQHMcnT-UBwCtRsIsGYx8n2po
> 
> A quick shot of Lunenburg is at the 2 minute mark.


I just ran this one in the past 10 days Marc, but thanks.


----------



## Rps

Say Don, can you actually go anywhere in the RV? My son has just received his new trailer ( he bought last year ) but we are uncertain as to trailer parks being open as yet. Is Alberta and Saskatchewan open for inter-provincial travels....


----------



## pm-r

> I would like to get that out of the way early as my doctor is calling me sometime between 9:00 and 2:00 p.m. to arrange for my prescription drugs to be renewed at my pharmacy. Normally I get a three month supply at a time _*but now I am restricted to one month at a time due to COVID-19.
> *_
> That means instead of a one-time dispensing fee of $25, I now have to pay that every month as long as this foolishness lasts. Just one more hit on the pocketbook of my government-owned Blue Cross coverage plan. Talk about the government shooting themselves in the foot!



I wonder what the rationale or reasoning is for restricting the Prescription supply???

Certainly not the policy of our local Costco Prescription department, and their dispensing fee is certainly a lot cheaper.

A friend who is a retired military general gets his prescriptions from an online supplier that just happens to be a kilometre or two from where he lives, And I believe he is also covered by Blue Cross, and I see _*they don't have a 90 day limit*_, and _*their dispensing fee is really cheap*_. Maybe time to switch suppliers and save some money at the same time???

Check it out:
https://www.mypharmacyonline.ca/



> _*Covid-19 news: we are still filling 100 days at a time!
> ...
> Our dispensing fee is so low...only: $3.99*_


Note: I'm not affiliated with the firm In any way, and I tend and prefer to use Costco pharmacy for all my prescriptions.




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Say Don, can you actually go anywhere in the RV? My son has just received his new trailer ( he bought last year ) but we are uncertain as to trailer parks being open as yet. Is Alberta and Saskatchewan open for inter-provincial travels....


Many (most?) private campgrounds here and in SK are open since May 1 and of course limited to 50% occupancy and other cleaning issues including no opening of bathrooms or showers. I believe provincial parks are open under the same restrictions. That pretty much eliminates tenters or any RV without water and sewer on board. In our case we can easily go two weeks before we replenish fresh water and dump holding tanks. Travel between SK and AB still not recommended but a few days in a private park would be a pleasant break for us thus the preparation.


----------



## Rps

Don any change would be welcome that is for sure.....hell I’d even welcome Whopper Wednesday at Burger King right about now!


----------



## Dr.G.

We get a senior's discount rate on all prescription refills here at our local pharmacy.


----------



## eMacMan

My only prescription is under $10, but I am paying almost as much for 30 days as I previously paid for 100.

Kenney seems determined to wipe-out small town Alberta, which seems incredibly obtuse as had we not voted for the Conmen last time around he would not have a massive majority.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We get a senior's discount rate on all prescription refills here at our local pharmacy.



As do many pharmacies, but it depends on the discount rate and amount paid out and what the user is willing to pay.




eMacMan said:


> My only prescription is under $10, but I am paying almost as much for 30 days as I previously paid for 100. ...



Any reason for the discrepancy??? That's a huge difference, especially if there isn't any shortage of that particular drug.

And as to both statements, have you looked into other sources and suppliers including online Pharmacy sales???

If not, why not...??? 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Wo knew????

https://www.alphapaw.com/blogs/pets...zWXrJhVx_53FJ6N1iWGPUmnNB5CU2wIplA7nLi92HZdpY


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> That means instead of a one-time dispensing fee of $25, I now have to pay that every month as long as this foolishness lasts. Just one more hit on the pocketbook of my government-owned Blue Cross coverage plan. Talk about the government shooting themselves in the foot!
> .


Update, my pharmacist told me that they have split the dispensing fee into one third each time as one picks up a 30 day supply. Annoying, but that made me feel better about it all.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> As do many pharmacies, but it depends on the discount rate and amount paid out and what the user is willing to pay.
> 
> Any reason for the discrepancy??? That's a huge difference, especially if there isn't any shortage of that particular drug.
> 
> And as to both statements, have you looked into other sources and suppliers including online Pharmacy sales???
> 
> If not, why not...???
> 
> - Patrick
> ======



My cost is $8.45/100 versus $5.45/30. Hardly worth beating out my brains out over the difference. Since online shipping is not free no possible advantage there.

It is an irritant as I like to have ~6 months on hand. 

I think some of this is because Alberta rural physicians are having to get creative after the billing changes Kenney made as part of his attempts to sabotage rural health care. So instead of seeing my doc once a year I am now being forced to visit 3-4 times/year. Well phone consultations as they are still afraid to actually visit with us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Update, my pharmacist told me that they have split the dispensing fee into one third each time as one picks up a 30 day supply. Annoying, but that made me feel better about it all.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/football/...erss&cmp=newsletter_CBC Nova Scotia_722_29416

Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It seems to be getting lighter outside each morning now that the start of summer is only a month away. Such is the Circle of Life. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

It gets light here now at about 4:00 a.m. Today on SAP a video on making a jewelry box, a tornado just misses a car and camping in your own back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It gets light here now at about 4:00 a.m. Today on SAP a video on making a jewelry box, a tornado just misses a car and camping in your own back yard.


"I know someone who may confirm this . . ." Moi??????? 

That was quite the close call with the tornado. XX)


----------



## Rps

Marc not sure if you get PBS but Nova had a good programme on tornados this week. They are indeed scary. A couple of years ago we had a small one float through our neighbourhood just 2 blocks from us. We often get tornado warnings here......I guess every lace has its “things”.

Don maybe a quickie for SAP

“ I don’t need a do not disturb sign......I need one that says, already disturbed proceed with caution”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc not sure if you get PBS but Nova had a good programme on tornados this week. They are indeed scary. A couple of years ago we had a small one float through our neighbourhood just 2 blocks from us. We often get tornado warnings here......I guess every lace has its “things”.
> 
> Don maybe a quickie for SAP
> 
> “ I don’t need a do not disturb sign......I need one that says, already disturbed proceed with caution”


Yes, we get PBS and I watch NOVA. I have seen two tornadoes up close when I was in Waycross, Georgia and one from a distance in Athens, Georgia. No tornadoes here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Rps

Would Waycross be on the Eastern edge of tornado alley?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Would Waycross be on the Eastern edge of tornado alley?


Waycross, GA is the "buckle of the Bible Belt", which runs from Virginia south to southeastern GA and then west to Texas.

Yes, we got a few tornadoes there in my two years there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, I could not post SAP items to Facebook last night in any car groups so gave up by 1:00 and just tried again now with the same result. One will have to visit SAP for what's up.


----------



## CubaMark

Hello fellows. Hope you're all hale and hearty. Haven't had much time to come in (apart from my usual role antagonizing a certain neighbourhood of ehMac, which serves some masochistic need in my psyche).

Getting the garden in, repairing / preparing the lawn tractors, general springtime tasks. We're giving the bees an extra week or two to get their fill of the dandelions. And the deer! We had a couple of the creatures come right up to our front window a few days back to binge on the yellow flowers. Gotta love life in a small town.

May your day be filled with pleasant surprises...


----------



## Rps

CM, I used to live in LaSalle, which is by Windsor. Every morning we could see deer grazing around the parking lot of my condo. We had an English Retriever who would sit out on our second floor balcony and just quietly watch them each morning.....so, yes, there is something to be said to living in a small town.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, rainy here today...but will be heading to a high of 30c this weekend....that usually means thunderstorms. Hoping not as the poor souls in mid Michigan have major flooding issues...they do not need more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Hello fellows. Hope you're all hale and hearty. Haven't had much time to come in (apart from my usual role antagonizing a certain neighbourhood of ehMac, which serves some masochistic need in my psyche).
> 
> Getting the garden in, repairing / preparing the lawn tractors, general springtime tasks. We're giving the bees an extra week or two to get their fill of the dandelions. And the deer! We had a couple of the creatures come right up to our front window a few days back to binge on the yellow flowers. Gotta love life in a small town.
> 
> May your day be filled with pleasant surprises...


Hola, Mark. So good to see you back in The Shang. We too are giving the bees a fill of dandelion pollen, but have not seen too many deer on our property this month. There were many in April.

So, how is Life treating you these days? Staying in Oxford?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, rainy here today...but will be heading to a high of 30c this weekend....that usually means thunderstorms. Hoping not as the poor souls in mid Michigan have major flooding issues...they do not need more rain.




Yes, sad to see the video clips of the flooding in Michigan.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very warm afternoon. I got Deborah's 13 planter pots ready for her transplanting of the annuals she got yesterday at a local nursery. They all go around our deck which gets a great deal of sun. I was able to do this chore in 26C temps and full sunshine , wearing only shorts. Feels good to get some sun on my back once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true …………… at least for me.


----------



## Rps

Maybe good enough for SAP, I thought it cute....


Marge was in bed with a man (not her husband). All of a sudden, they heard a noise downstairs. "Oh, my God, your husband is home! What am I going to do?" "Just stay in bed with me. He's probably so drunk, he ain't gonna notice you here with me." The fear of getting caught trying to escape was more powerful than the thought of getting caught in bed with Marge, so he trusted her advice. Sure enough, Marge's husband came crawling into bed and as he pulled the covers over him, he pulled the blankets, exposing six feet. "Honey!" he yelled. "What the hell is going on? I see six feet at the end of the bed!" "Dear, you're so drunk, you can't count. If you don't believe me, count them again." Honey!" he yelled. "What the hell is going on? I see six feet at the end of the bed!" "Dear, you're so drunk, you can't count. If you don't believe me, count them again." The husband got out of bed, and counted. "One, two, three, four... By gosh, you're right, dear!"


----------



## Rps

Step one .....same for me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Step one .....same for me!


BT coffee is always ready when you are in need, Rp.


----------



## Rps

That’s good, as I’m almost out and have to order more. It is quite popular and I usually have had to wait 4 weeks for my order......long time to go with out my caffeine plasma.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That’s good, as I’m almost out and have to order more. It is quite popular and I usually have had to wait 4 weeks for my order......long time to go with out my caffeine plasma.


4 weeks !?!? Doxie express could get it to you in a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning coffee is now ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chongam Kindergarten, Chongjin :clap::clap::clap:

…. they're having a yard sale.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, SAPs up for the day. Meanwhile here is the preview Whatzit which is dead easy today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAPs up for the day. Meanwhile here is the preview Whatzit which is dead easy today.


A dragon blood tree? I only know this because we are godparents to a violinist's children, and "Dragon's blood" (sap/resin from the tree) was used as a source of varnish for 18th-century Italian violin-makers, the type of violin she uses. I thought she was joking until she showed me a similar picture.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A dragon blood tree? I only know this because we are godparents to a violinist's children, and "Dragon's blood" (sap/resin from the tree) was used as a source of varnish for 18th-century Italian violin-makers, the type of violin she uses. I thought she was joking until she showed me a similar picture.


See? I told you it was easy, correct you are Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> See? I told you it was easy, correct you are Marc!


A totally lucky guess. If she played the piano I would not have had a clue.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, SAPs up for the day. Meanwhile _*here is the preview Whatzit*_ which is dead easy today.


 
I see Marc already provided the answer and if I recall correctly, the same type of tree was used as a Whatzit example several years ago.

Congratulations Marc, and that was an interesting bit of information about the tree being used as a source of varnish for 18th-century Italian violin-makers.

I guess it is similar to the Tung tree and it's Tung Oil that comes from China and is still used in many top quality varnishes, especially in marine use. Maybe even some musical Instruments. 

I do believe it is one of the few oils that will penetrate and adhere to teak and African gumwood, both often used in the marine trade and furniture.





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I see Marc already provided the answer and if I recall correctly, the same type of tree was used as a Whatzit example several years ago.
> 
> Congratulations Marc, and that was an interesting bit of information about the tree being used as a source of varnish for 18th-century Italian violin-makers.
> 
> I guess it is similar to the Tung tree and it's Tung Oil that comes from China and is still used in many top quality varnishes, especially in marine use. Maybe even some musical Instruments.
> 
> I do believe it is one of the few oils that will penetrate and adhere to teak and African gumwood, both often used in the marine trade and furniture.
> - Patrick
> ======


One is never too old to learn something each day, sometimes in a roundabout way, but nevertheless, learn we do.


----------



## pm-r

> One is never too old to learn something each day, sometimes in a roundabout way, but nevertheless, learn we do.



+1!!! I agree completely. 

To not learn something new would be a complete bore!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One is never too old to learn something each day, sometimes in a roundabout way, but nevertheless, learn we do.





pm-r said:


> +1!!! I agree completely.
> 
> To not learn something new would be a complete bore!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the Sunday poem, a social distancing tip and a video for lovers of the bagpipes as this female piper solo struts her stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as you listen to the SAP bagpipers. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and hot warm here today....Monday we could hit the 90s F with the dex.....which means, of course, thunderstorms.

A morning smile for you...

A fifteen-year-old came home with a Porsche, and his parents began to yell and scream
"Where did you get that car?"He calmly told them, "I bought it today."

"With what money!?" demanded his parents. "We know what a Porsche costs."

"Well," said the boy, "this one cost me fifteen dollars."

The parents began to yell even louder. "Who would sell a car like that for fifteen dollars!?" they asked.

"It was the lady up the street," said the boy. "Don't know her name -- they just moved in. She saw me ride past on my bike and asked me if I wanted to buy a Porsche for fifteen dollars."

"Oh my goodness!" moaned the mother, "she must be a child abuser. Who knows what she will do next? John, you go right up there and see what's going on."

So the boy's father walked up the street to the house where the lady lived and found her out in the yard calmly planting flowers. He introduced himself as the father of the boy to whom she had sold a Porsche to for fifteen dollars and demanded to know why she did it.

"Well," she said, "this morning I got a phone call from my husband. I thought he was on a business trip, but I learned from a friend he has run off to Hawaii with his secretary. Then apparently she stole all his money and stranded him there!

Well he called me, without a dollar to his name, and asked me to sell his new Porsche and send him the money. So that's exactly what I did."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and hot warm here today....Monday we could hit the 90s F with the dex.....which means, of course, thunderstorms.
> 
> A morning smile for you...
> 
> A fifteen-year-old came home with a Porsche, and his parents began to yell and scream
> "Where did you get that car?"He calmly told them, "I bought it today."
> 
> "With what money!?" demanded his parents. "We know what a Porsche costs."
> 
> "Well," said the boy, "this one cost me fifteen dollars."
> 
> The parents began to yell even louder. "Who would sell a car like that for fifteen dollars!?" they asked.
> 
> "It was the lady up the street," said the boy. "Don't know her name -- they just moved in. She saw me ride past on my bike and asked me if I wanted to buy a Porsche for fifteen dollars."
> 
> "Oh my goodness!" moaned the mother, "she must be a child abuser. Who knows what she will do next? John, you go right up there and see what's going on."
> 
> So the boy's father walked up the street to the house where the lady lived and found her out in the yard calmly planting flowers. He introduced himself as the father of the boy to whom she had sold a Porsche to for fifteen dollars and demanded to know why she did it.
> 
> "Well," she said, "this morning I got a phone call from my husband. I thought he was on a business trip, but I learned from a friend he has run off to Hawaii with his secretary. Then apparently she stole all his money and stranded him there!
> 
> Well he called me, without a dollar to his name, and asked me to sell his new Porsche and send him the money. So that's exactly what I did."


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent most of the day out working in the garden. Planting day will be tomorrow , but I might a few days before I transplant my tomatoes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ………...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us get up and on our way today. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, tody on SAP a fish bites a guy's arm in our video, Cat Owner Instant Karma and Money Pit Or Sinkhole? Retired Geologist Digs Up Oak Island's History.


----------



## SINC

This one is for all to enjoy, but I have to admit I love it! Whaddaya think Rp?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56FTukTmbsY


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be a heavy 36c here with the dex....

Don I am a fan of the U.O.G.B. I’ve always liked serious musicians who don’t take themselves too seriously. When I started playing the Uke I was amazed at the different scales....soprano ( which is the typical small Uke we see everywhere ) the concert, which is slightly bigger, the tenor, bigger still, and the baritone, which is almost guitar like.....what I still don’t get is the Uke Bass.....as a prior bass player I don’t see the need...but I guess that’s just me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. That is TOO hot for me. Reminds me of the temps we got this time of the year in Waycross, GA.


----------



## Dr.G.

I got up earlier than usual to the barking of two of our dogs. Seems they noticed something in my neighbor's yard. Once it got a bit brighter I was able to see what it was. I took these three pics through my window in very dim light.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I stand corrected!", said the man in the orthopedic shoes.


----------



## SINC

I did a wee little bit of editing on that top photo to see what I might be able to pull out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I did a wee little bit of editing on that top photo to see what I might be able to pull out.


Thanks , Don. As I said, it was taken at 530AM, pre dawn, and through a window and storm window. You may use it on SAP if you want.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I did a wee little bit of editing on that top photo to see what I might be able to pull out.



It looks like the old **** may be close to the end of emptying someone's birdseed feeder???





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like the old **** may be close to the end of emptying someone's birdseed feeder???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, and he pulled it down from the tree somehow.


----------



## pm-r

Did anyone notice why journalist's need to be careful with headlines and the English language in the SAP A roundup of bits from the web today???

Headline reads:
_** Warning issued in northern B.C. after wolf approaches woman with stroller.*_
https://torontosun.com/news/nationa...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark

One reader replies:
_Michael Grote
*Why did a wolf have a stroller?[*/I]

:lmao: :lmao: :clap:

One reader is right on the ball!!!




- Patrick
======_


----------



## SINC

Morning all, a difficult SAP today as I am having issues with my MBP. Seems a reinstall of the OS is in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, a difficult SAP today as I am having issues with my MBP. Seems a reinstall of the OS is in order.


Saw that 'All new banana dog recipe . . ." ……………………. :love2::love2::love2::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just saw this on today's SAP …………….. Happy birthday, AJ

"Al Jolson (1886) -- Jolson was one of the most popular entertainers in the US in the 1930s. The son of a rabbi, he had planned to be a cantor but instead became a singer and comedian. By the age of 15, he was touring in vaudeville and minstrel shows."


----------



## SINC

I struggled to do a command R restart about a dozen times before it actually worked, left it to run overnight about 2:00 and all seems fine now. Odd as it just refused to restart. It was locked up solid.


----------



## Rps

Yes I know there are a lot of covid memes out there but I wonder how true this one to those in the stream world instead of vinyl world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes I know there are a lot of covid memes out there but I wonder how true this one to those in the stream world instead of vinyl world.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92740


:lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

This is what is taking place now in Lunenburg, since our tourist season will most likely not happen this year. No, that is not me in the picture, but I do wear a mask outside in town. I do think that this is a bit sexist, since the boy could be taking the dance lessons and the girl a team sport.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing, but it is just not the same in that I am not teaching this semester. Such if Life.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, today on SAP a great shot of a Western Meadowlark, how to pick the perfect watermelon and The Husband Store Original in our video.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, today on SAP a great shot of a Western Meadowlark, how to pick the perfect watermelon and The Husband Store Original in our video.


I found that watermelon slide informative and interesting. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I found that watermelon slide informative and interesting. :clap:


Me too Marc, I always seem to pick the tasteless ones about half the time. I shall now be on the lookout for a big ol' yellow field spot in the future which seems to me to be the easiest method to find a sweet one. That is if I am ever in a grocery store again. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me too Marc, I always seem to pick the tasteless ones about half the time. I shall now be on the lookout for a big ol' yellow field spot in the future which seems to me to be the easiest method to find a sweet one. That is if I am ever in a grocery store again. We shall see.


Yes, we shall see. There are local watermelon growers in the Annapolis Valley here in NS.


----------



## SINC

Been a pretty sick boy for over a week now. Finally got antibiotics and began 10 days of four horse size pills per day. Hopefully relief is now within a week away. Now if I can just sleep a full night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Been a pretty sick boy for over a week now. Finally got antibiotics and began 10 days of four horse size pills per day. Hopefully relief is now within a week away. Now if I can just sleep a full night.


Hope you are feeling better soon, Don. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Been a pretty sick boy for over a week now. Finally got antibiotics and began 10 days of four horse size pills per day. Hopefully relief is now within a week away. Now if I can just sleep a full night.


Maybe add 2-3 Tylenols (or any brand Acetaminophen) to the antibiotics dose and hopefully you will get and feel better soon.

At least they might help with your sleep problem...



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing ………….. as is some chicken soup for Don. Feel better this morning, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Fell asleep at 7, woke at 10, back to sleep at 10:30 awoke again at 1:30.

Today on SAP a saiboat at anchor, our video Nerves of Steel, could you do this?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Fell asleep at 7, woke at 10, back to sleep at 10:30 awoke again at 1:30.
> 
> Today on SAP a saiboat at anchor, our video Nerves of Steel, could you do this?


I would not put my finger into a doxies mouth, let alone my head into a bear's mouth, now would I have sat there and let an elephant sniff me ………….. I would have been still since I would have passed out. 

So, how are you feeling today?


----------



## SINC

You really do not want to know what I have but it is very painful. I had emergency surgery in the St. Albert ER back in March of 2016 near midnight for this very issue. Caused by an infection, it incapacitates me totally until the infection is killed and that takes 40 pills over a 10 day period. I began day two this morning so nine full days of taking pills every five hours to kill it. The pain gradually lessons as each day goes by as lesions heal. Is not pretty and very uncomfy.

Will let you know how things work out, but it is not an easy fix and it also inhibits my breathing big time and doing anything physical is very diffcult


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You really do not want to know what I have but it is very painful. I had emergency surgery in the St. Albert ER back in March of 2016 near midnight for this very issue. Caused by an infection, it incapacitates me totally until the infection is killed and that takes 40 pills over a 10 day period. I began day two this morning so nine full days of taking pills every five hours to kill it. The pain gradually lessons as each day goes by as lesions heal. Is not pretty and very uncomfy.
> 
> Will let you know how things work out, but it is not an easy fix and it also inhibits my breathing big time and doing anything physical is very diffcult


Sorry to hear this, Don. Stay safe and have a positive, albeit slow recovery. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Doesn’t sound like fun to me Don....take care, and hoping you will feel better.


----------



## pm-r

> You really do not want to know what I have but it is very painful.



I would be interested to know what it is you have, but I sure as hell don't want to have it anywhere near my body Thanks!!! But is there any reason that it came back??? I would have thought it may have left an immunity behind that would have prevented a reoccurrence.I

At least you know the cure should work even if it does take its time.
Was any surgery needed???

I'm sorry to hear you are in discomfort, but it's good to know that you shall be over It soon.




- Patrick
======


----------



## CubaMark

Get well soon, Don - hopefully with more comfort than you're expecting along the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Mark. Hot is your part of NS? It hit 27C here in Lunenburg, NS this afternoon with sunny skies and a strong breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on AP more British steam engines, a tip for women when buying a broom and the cutest darn video you will ever see about a litte boy, his dog and a puddle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning , Don. How are you feeling today?

I have seen that boy and the puddle clip before, but it is always sweet to see it over again.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...finally a break from the heat....in the 20sC today.

Don something for SAP maybe


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on AP _*more British steam engines*_, a tip for women when buying a broom and the cutest darn video you will ever see about a litte boy, his dog and a puddle.



Just curious, but why does SAP spend so many articles and photos on British steam engines???

I can't see any relationship or connection at all.

How about some good old photos of Canadian Diesel Engines instead with their long cargo of grain, coal and oil cars etc.??? Much closer connections and related to home turf I'd say, and more interesting.

Maybe include who made the engines, how much horsepower, fuel burnt per hour, and the number of engines needed per number of full cars to be pulled etc. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Don, SAP maybe...


Global Facts About Sex

At any given moment:

FACT: 79,000,000 people are having sex - right now.
FACT: 58,000,000 are kissing.
FACT: 37,000,000 are relaxing after having sex.
FACT: 1 old person is reading this.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Just curious, but why does SAP spend so many articles and photos on British steam engines???
> 
> I can't see any relationship or connection at all.
> 
> How about some good old photos of Canadian Diesel Engines instead with their long cargo of grain, coal and oil cars etc.??? Much closer connections and related to home turf I'd say, and more interesting.
> 
> Maybe include who made the engines, how much horsepower, fuel burnt per hour, and the number of engines needed per number of full cars to be pulled etc.
> - Patrick
> ======


Well Patrick, let me try to explain a wee bit of that kind of thinking to you.

SAP is more about readers than it is about me, that's for sure. And when one has a pool of loyal readers who travel the world, cameras at the ready to bring us the sights of life in other countries in photos, all by their own hand, I am not about to bite the hands that feed me and that is just what they do. 

Most are selected and offered by them in their own way and when they cannot or choose not to present anything further than the photos themselves, I live with the results. It Is their SAP and their view of what other SAP readers might be interested in without turning into full-time journalists while on holiday to dig out the type of details one like you might crave.

I know that Mark enjoys the shots of the steam engines and he has commented to that effect here on a number of occasions.

The same thing applies to folks who send me stuff from the side streets of Portugal, their trip to Paris or snaps taken in museums of interest to them on trips across the USA.

I often try and add a wee bit of written copy to submissions if I am familiar with the locale or event, but there is only so much time in a day and Lord knows I spend about six hours a day searching out materials, writing, finding photos, taking photos and the like.

If there was one thing I learned over my 40-year career in the newspaper industry, the smaller the audience, (think small-town weekly papers) the harder I tried hard to provide a good dollop every week of what I referred to as "Refrigerator Journalism". That is, if you do not have content in every edition that people would clip out and hang on their kitchen fridges, you were missing some of the most interesting stuff to readers in a small town. When grandma cuts out the sports shot of her grandson at the softball game, you know you have done your job for another week

Same goes for SAP readers who accept it for what it is, a collage of different pictures they like without all the cumbersome 'facts'.

Hope that makes the method of my madness make some sense at least.


----------



## Rps

Don not sure if I passed this along earlier for SAP .....it’s a cool take on Sultans of Swing

https://youtu.be/4TalPkFcQM4


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Don not sure if I passed this along earlier for SAP .....it’s a cool take on Sultans of Swing
> 
> https://youtu.be/4TalPkFcQM4


You did not sir, but that is a perfect SAP item, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don not sure if I passed this along earlier for SAP .....it’s a cool take on Sultans of Swing
> 
> https://youtu.be/4TalPkFcQM4


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Stay well and stay safe. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a video of Willie Nelson and Patry Cline doing Just a Closer Walk With Thee, One way to prevent griping and a dog driving a boat?

And oh yeah, the Whatzit preview for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Don. How are you feeling today?

A dog driving a boat?!?! This I have to see. 

While I am not mechanical, especially when it comes to cars, I think that the Whatzit pic is of a tool used to measure the "gap" in a spark plug. I have seen this sort of gauge used on the spark plug of my snow blower.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc, you are correct in that it does in fact measure a gap of sorts, but not a spark plug.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc, you are correct in that it does in fact measure a gap of sorts, but not a spark plug.


For a piano or a guitar? (this is Deborah's guess)

Sent to my neighbor, who said that it might be a tappet gauge (whatever a tappet might be)???????? 

Next week, why not post a picture of a dachshund.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> For a piano or a guitar? (this is Deborah's guess)
> 
> Sent to my neighbor, who said that it might be a tappet gauge (whatever a tappet might be)????????
> 
> Next week, why not post a picture of a dachshund.


Your neighbour is correct, it is indeed a tappet gauge. Congrats!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Your neighbour is correct, it is indeed a tappet gauge. Congrats!


I shall tell him ……………… but will you tell me what a "tappet" might be and why you need a gauge????????????????? He tried to explain it to me but I got lost after he started in on the workings of an internal combustion engine. XX)


----------



## pm-r

> And oh yeah, the Whatzit preview for tomorrow.



I'd say that _Whatzit preview_ is a *Set Of Feeler Gauges*


> _A feeler gauge is a tool used to measure gap widths. Feeler gauges are mostly used in engineering [and mechanical work] to measure the clearance between two parts._[1]


[Wikipedia]






- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Your neighbour is correct, it is indeed a tappet gauge. Congrats!


They just happened to be called that because of their shape:


> VALUE TAPPET FEELER GAUGE
> 11 Offset Steel Blades. Precision blades are offset at the proper angle for adjustment of valve tappets. Blades are approximately 1/2” wide by 4” long.


https://www.lasaero.com/products/article/R007VKHIN

And yes, they actually could be used to measure the gap on a spark plug.



Dr.G. said:


> I shall tell him ……………… but will you tell me what a "tappet" might be and why you need a gauge????????????????? He tried to explain it to me but I got lost after he started in on the workings of an internal combustion engine. XX)


This is where you need to use Google, and maybe even search for a video that can make the exclamation much better to understand.

Try here:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nt-GsUmxhc[/ame]

or some of the hits from here:
https://www.google.com/search?q=how...ome..69i57.29119j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

BTW: some tappets use oil to hydraulically adjust the required space or gap _*automatically*_ and don't even have any means for manual adjustment.

Some older cars also used to use _*"contact points"*_ for creating the spark that also had to be adjusted using a prescribed thickness feeler gauge.

BTW: the paper for roll-your-own cigarettes is 1 thousands of an inch in thickness, or as close as dam is to swearing. They used to be used on a classic motorbike magneto's contact points when metals were still in a short supply, during and just after the last WW war. At least on British Lucas brand manufactured magnetos.





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Any good mechanic and especially shade tree types who learned by the seat of their pants from trial and error or tips from a neighbour, most certainly could use ANY set of feeler gauges to adjust many parts on older autos and I do to this day.

That noted, nearly everyone I ever knew used this old standby shown below to gap plugs and had another set for adjusting points. Back then we used what worked or what we could afford.


----------



## pm-r

> That noted, nearly everyone I ever knew used this old standby shown below to gap plugs and had another set for adjusting points. Back then we used what worked or what we could afford.



+1!!! So true, and those type of gauges were really great for the job, and I would say, probably did a better job.

But it is interesting that neither mine nor my wife's 2006 cars have points or plugs that can even be checked by the home garage mechanic.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for Sunday coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Don this one’s for you...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP some real fancy banjo pickin' by Mean Mary, stubbing yer baby toe and the sounds the pandemic has wrought.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.....it’s actually chilly here today .....it feels like October......but sunny.. mowed both lawns yesterday so all I have to do is weed trim today.
I do miss condo living..... So this week my challenge is to clean out the garage. One of the “cultural” oddities here is that almost everyone uses their garage here as a summer kitchen or even a rec room. So, since I don’t put the Volt in the garage mine will be geared more to a sitting room.....now if I only had heavy duty garbage pickup here life would be good.


----------



## SINC

Did you check out Mean Mary, Rp?


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Did you check out Mean Mary, Rp?


Quite good.....nothing like some foot stompin’ music to get you going in the morning...


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night . See you all tomorrow morning , the start of a new month. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of song birds greeting the slowly rising sun. Our windows were open overnight. So, coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the things people send us 'this never happened', Sask's abandoned churches in our video and Critically Endangered Saharan Cheetah Seen In Algeria For The First Time In A Decade.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the things people send us 'this never happened', Sask's abandoned churches in our video and Critically Endangered Saharan Cheetah Seen In Algeria For The First Time In A Decade.


Morning, Don. How are you feeling these days?

An eclectic SAP today ……….. as always. No puppy pics, however.  Still, an educational item re the endangered cheetah. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hello to June.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzQmUvhECtg[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Don. How are you feeling these days?
> 
> An eclectic SAP today ……….. as always. No puppy pics, however.  Still, an educational item re the endangered cheetah. :clap:


Wow, just saw this post now, but with sleeping on and off for over 14 hours since this time last night, that is why. I have been very ill for many weeks now, but do not have any classic symptoms of COVID-19 so my doc is avoiding sending me anywhere near the hospital.

I will just now take antibiotic pill number 25 of 40 in my 10-day fight to get well and then head to bed. I hope I can get as much sleep tomorrow as I did today as I think it really helps the healing process. As a precaution, there will be a notice on SAP tomorrow that I may have to suspend publication without warning due to health reasons which will now run daily to cover off as an explanation if the same day's issue appears two days in a row. I hope it does not come to that, but if it does readers will know why.


----------



## pm-r

> I hope I can get as much sleep tomorrow as I did today as I think it really helps the healing process.



Let's hope those antibiotic pills work very soon and help you get over your bug, and lots of sleep will certainly help, and sleep Is actually more critical for keeping the body healthy than food or water. 

So sleep well.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, just saw this post now, but with sleeping on and off for over 14 hours since this time last night, that is why. I have been very ill for many weeks now, but do not have any classic symptoms of COVID-19 so my doc is avoiding sending me anywhere near the hospital.
> 
> I will just now take antibiotic pill number 25 of 40 in my 10-day fight to get well and then head to bed. I hope I can get as much sleep tomorrow as I did today as I think it really helps the healing process. As a precaution, there will be a notice on SAP tomorrow that I may have to suspend publication without warning due to health reasons which will now run daily to cover off as an explanation if the same day's issue appears two days in a row. I hope it does not come to that, but if it does readers will know why.


Get well soon, Don. Stay strong.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we await sunrise here in Lunenburg


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP a puppy video to sate the desire of at least one reader , The Things That People Send Us, In some cases, yep . . . and Great-Great Grandma, 103, Cracks Open Ice-Cold Beer To Celebrate Beating Coronavirus,


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP a puppy video to sate the desire of at least one reader , The Things That People Send Us, In some cases, yep . . . and Great-Great Grandma, 103, Cracks Open Ice-Cold Beer To Celebrate Beating Coronavirus,


"Puppies Walking To Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive" = :love2::love2::love2::love2:

Sadly, our four dogs would never walk together in this manner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Feeling any better today, Don??


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Feeling any better today, Don??


Sadly, no Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, no Marc.




Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be warm and wet here today.

Don, hoping you will soon be feeling better.

A quickie for SAP and some obscure humour.

Quickie: There’s a world of difference between a Leg-o-lamb and a Lego lamb.....

Obscure: 

An artist was commissioned to create a painting celebrating Soviet-Polish friendship, to be called “Lenin in Poland.” When the painting was unveiled at the Kremlin, there is a gasp from the invited guests. The painting depicts Lenin’s wife naked in bed with Leon Trotsky.

“But this is a travesty! Where is Lenin?” Asks one of the guests.

“Lenin is in Poland,” replies the painter.


----------



## Rps

Maybe I should read on one coffee in the morning. In the Did You Know section in SAP, the comment on spiders reads to me that, if they have very few species that are not harmful to humans, they must have many that are.....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Maybe I should read on one coffee in the morning. In the Did You Know section in SAP, the comment on spiders reads to me that, if they have very few species that are not harmful to humans, they must have many that are.....



I was actually very surprised when I read the same _*Did you know*_ that Mosquitoes and Snakes were all reptiles!!! 

_*"... Without any Mosquitoes, Snakes or other Reptiles ..."*_

Son of a gun... Surprising what one doesn't know eh... ???


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

The text is very clear, no mosquitoes (comma) then followed by "snakes or other reptiles" No insinuation that mosquitoes are reptiles is implied.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I was actually very surprised when I read the same _*Did you know*_ that Mosquitoes and Snakes were all reptiles!!!
> 
> _*"... Without any Mosquitoes, Snakes or other Reptiles ..."*_
> 
> Son of a gun... Surprising what one doesn't know eh... ???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hi Patrick, the comma after mosquitoes reads like a period, the “snakes or other reptiles stands on its own....so Iceland does not have any mosquitoes nor does it have any snakes or other reptiles......


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, the comma after mosquitoes reads like a period, the “snakes or other reptiles stands on its own....so Iceland does not have any mosquitoes nor does it have any snakes or other reptiles......


Exactly, even Grammarly did not correct it.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The text is very clear, no mosquitoes (comma) then followed by "snakes or other reptiles" No insinuation that mosquitoes are reptiles is implied.





Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, the comma after mosquitoes reads like a period, the “snakes or other reptiles stands on its own....so Iceland does not have any mosquitoes nor does it have any snakes or other reptiles......



Quite true if one is _just reading_ the statement, _but speaking the same text_ can have a different connotation.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Not if the speaker uses the comma in pronunciation and properly pauses as one should when speaking. It's just a non-issue, but it is correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Waiting for doxies to pee in a light rain.

Then there is the loyalty of the Dachshund Protection Squad. "Death before Dishonor" is their motto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for a cup of OtHD coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning one and all. Some OtHD coffee is just now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Today on SAP a tree question, Now THAT Is A Handy Tip! and Bull's Bid To Scratch 'Itchy Bum' Cuts Off Power To 800 Homes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Don. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be hot here for the next few days with temps in the 30+c range with the dex....and yes that means thunder storms.
Say Marc with your Doxie Patrol...it must be a Covid19 situation with the skeleton staff.

Don, hope you are feeling better...some quickies and a joke for SAP maybe...

A bicycle can't stand alone; it is two tired.

A will is a dead giveaway.

A chicken crossing the road: poultry in motion.

Show me a piano falling down a mine shaft and I'll show you A-flat miner.

He broke into song because he couldn't find the key.

The short fortuneteller who escaped from prison: a small medium at large.

Bakers trade bread recipes on a knead to know basis. 

---------St. Peter is at the pearly gates. He asks a man, "And what did you do on Earth?" The man says, "I was a doctor."
St. Peter says, "Ok, go right through those pearly gates. Next!"
A woman walks up.
St Peter says, "And what did you do on Earth?"
"I was a school teacher," she says.
"OK, right through those pearly gates. Next!"
A man walks up. 
"And what did you do on Earth?"
"I was a musician."
St Peter says, "Right. Round the side, up the freight elevator, and through the kitchenOo


----------



## Dr.G.

"Say Marc with your Doxie Patrol...it must be a Covid19 situation with the skeleton staff." Good one, Rp.

Stay cool and stay safe, mon ami. A chilly 12C here at 3PM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Exactly, even Grammarly did not correct it.



Then I guess it must be correct!!! 

Did it mention anything about the surplus amount of capitals used with a lot of the words???





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Sheesh, they are internet memes sent to us by readers who enjoy seeing their submissions when I run them. It's what SAP is all about and I sure as hell do not fact check every one of them that comes across my desk. I think to save all this fuss, I simply will not run them any longer. They are done.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sheesh, they are internet memes sent to us by readers who enjoy seeing their submissions when I run them. It's what SAP is all about and I sure as hell do not fact check every one of them that comes across my desk. I think to save all this fuss, I simply will not run them any longer. They are done.



Sheesh is right, and I guess you are not feeling your normal best during your current ordeal, and I guess you missed the grinning smilies.

Methinks you took my comments a little bit too seriously, and hopefully, you will be feeling better very soon.

BTW: I just wanted to thank you so much for your SAP that I enjoy reading every day.

PS: I sent you an e-mail with links regarding the horse chestnut trees growing In mid/northern Alberta.

Downtown Edmonton has a beautiful sample that apparently the citizens saved from being chopped down some years ago.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sheesh, they are internet memes sent to us by readers who enjoy seeing their submissions when I run them. It's what SAP is all about and I sure as hell do not fact check every one of them that comes across my desk. I think to save all this fuss, I simply will not run them any longer. They are done.




I've sent you a few that I received from other people. Please keep them, mon ami.

Hope this finds you feeling better.


----------



## SINC

I am just not at all well and my mind is clouded with prescription drugs I Am not myself. Sorry, hopefully, I will improve


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am just not at all well and my mind is clouded with prescription drugs I Am not myself. Sorry, hopefully, I will improve


Truly sorry to hear this, Don. Luckily, you have Ann to nurse you through this situation. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

Don, feel better.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Truly sorry to hear this, Don. Luckily, you have Ann to nurse you through this situation. Bonne chance, mon ami.



+1!!!

Drink lots of fluids, including nourishing ones and get _*LOTS of sleep*_ along with taking your medications.

I sure hope they help you get better soon and that's great that you have a good personal nurse.

Have a good sleep and sweet dreams.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I got up to the sound of birds in the trees outside my bedroom window. Even with the windows closed they could be heard. Whatever, coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Notice To St. Albert's Place Readers

I have been quite ill for a number of weeks now and may have to suddenly curtail publication of SAP until my health improves. If you see this notice here without other changes to that day's issue, an older date for example, I have ceased trying to carry on. Please know that I shall try and return as soon as possible. I will be seeking more medical attention until I am well again. Sorry for the inconvenience. Don"



Get well soon, Don.


----------



## SINC

Every passing day is harder to do SAP, but got it up again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Every passing day is harder to do SAP, but got it up again today.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Every passing day is harder to do SAP, but got it up again today.


Don while we are pleased to see SAP, under the circumstances it should not be your focus right now. Your health is what’s important. I don’t think your readers would mind you taking a hiatus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don while we are pleased to see SAP, under the circumstances it should not be your focus right now. Your health is what’s important. I don’t think your readers would mind you taking a hiatus.


So true, Rp. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Every passing day is harder to do SAP, but got it up again today.



Lower your priority regarding SAP.

Your health is much more important and I'm sure all normal SAP readers would understand.

I sure hope those antibiotic meds get rid of that damn infection and you get better soon.

Also get proper nourishment, fluids and sleep.




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don while we are pleased to see SAP, under the circumstances it should not be your focus right now. Your health is what’s important. I don’t think your readers would mind you taking a hiatus.




+1!!!

I completely agree.

Take care of yourself first!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

rps said:


> don while we are pleased to see sap, under the circumstances it should not be your focus right now. Your health is what’s important. I don’t think your readers would mind you taking a hiatus.


+2


----------



## Dr.G.

+3

Don, let us know how you are feeling. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

Don, I hope this finds you feeling better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of robins greeting the new day. Not a bad way to wake up. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Poor Don must really not be feeling well this morning in that there is no change on his SAP site. By now, I would be going through the various items on the site.

Let's all wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Aurora

Hey Sinc. Get your rest and don't worry about SAP. We are all rooting for you.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be a warm week here with temps in the 80cF.

Don hope you will soon be feeling better. So a morning smile for all

Paddy and Mick were both laid off, so they went to the unemployment office. When asked his occupation, Paddy answered, 'Knicker Stitcher.. I sew da elastic onto ladies' knickers and thongs.'
The clerk looked up Knicker Stitcher on his computer and, finding it classified as unskilled labour, he gave him £80 a week unemployment pay.
Mick was next in and when asked his occupation replied, 'Diesel Fitter.' Since a diesel fitter was a skilled job, the clerk gave Mick $660 a week.
When Paddy found out he was furious. He stormed back into the office to find out why his friend and co-worker was collecting double his pay.
The clerk explained, 'Knicker Stitchers are unskilled labour and Diesel Fitters are skilled labour.'
'What skill?' yelled Paddy. 'I sew da elastic on da knickers and thongs, then Mick puts 'em over his head and says: 'Yep, diesel fitter.


----------



## eMacMan

I see Don finally got the SAP up today. I hope that means he's feeling a bit better.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I see Don finally got the SAP up today. I hope that means he's feeling a bit better.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> I see Don finally got the SAP up today. I hope that means _*he's feeling a bit better*_.



I think the key description phrase here Is probably _*a bit better*_.

And probably a fair bit of persistence and stubbornness added in as well.

Keep improving Don.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think the key description phrase here Is probably _*a bit better*_.
> 
> And probably a fair bit of persistence and stubbornness added in as well.
> 
> Keep improving Don.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


All good points, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

Thinking of Don - hoping he's getting through the hard time.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Thinking of Don - hoping he's getting through the hard time.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sounds of robins and the foghorn in the Lunenburg Harbor. Very foggy here this morning. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is ready.

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/ideas/10-facts-about-coffee-the-world-s-most-popular-drink-1.5180335


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. Will be hot this week, our AC was overtaxed last night ......only 80f.....poor Guinness must have lost 5 lbs panting.

Hope Don is feeling better....or at least starting to....

And some obscure humour to start the day.....

A Panda Bear walks into a bar
The barman says, “what can I get you?”
The Panda says, “Hmmmmmmmmmmm“
“ Ummmmmmmmmm 
“Sigh”
“I’ll have a martini”
The barman says, “Why the big paws?”

And...

Sigmund Freud walks into a bar and the bar and sez to him “ why the long penis....I mean face”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Will be hot this week, our AC was overtaxed last night ......only 80f.....poor Guinness must have lost 5 lbs panting.
> 
> Hope Don is feeling better....or at least starting to....
> 
> And some obscure humour to start the day.....
> 
> A Panda Bear walks into a bar
> The barman says, “what can I get you?”
> The Panda says, “Hmmmmmmmmmmm“
> “ Ummmmmmmmmm
> “Sigh”
> “I’ll have a martini”
> The barman says, “Why the big paws?”
> 
> And...
> 
> Sigmund Freud walks into a bar and the bar and sez to him “ why the long penis....I mean face”


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don must really not be feeling well this morning ……………. no new edition of SAP yet.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> Thinking of Don - hoping he's getting through the hard time.



+1!!!

Here's hoping those antibiotic meds are doing their thing and his body is getting over it's attack.

Hopefully he will be enjoying one of his favorite brown ones in his man cave or RV soon.




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don must really not be feeling well this morning ……………. no new edition of SAP yet.


Anbulance ride to Sturgeon hospital this morning. Been here since 8:00.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> _*Anbulance ride to Sturgeon hospital this morning*_. Been here since 8:00.



The _*ONLY*_ way to get to a hospital and be admitted when you are sick IMHO.

Very efficient and thorough If it was anything like my recent experiences. 

But it seems that you are well enough to type out and send a message to this listserv with your mobile device. 

I hope nothing really new or too serious Is poking up its ugly head.

PS: Our local hospitals only got Wi-Fi for patient's use last year, and only thanks to the hospital volunteers. But I guess some had some use with their cell phones before it was installed and maybe some expensive Cell phone Use bills as well.

I hope they look after you well and get you better very soon. And it should take some of the strain off your wife and all her concerns.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Anbulance ride to Sturgeon hospital this morning. Been here since 8:00.




Stay strong, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Have infection and commom 'community' pneumonia Gonna take round the clock treatment with steriods and lung meds so will be here a while. Probably three days plus.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Have infection and commom 'community' pneumonia Gonna takr round the clock treatmennt with steriods and lung meds so will be here a while.


Thanks for the update, mon ami. Get well soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

Don, our prayers are with you tonight. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sounds of robins once again. In all honesty, it is a nice way to wake up and get going in my day. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no change on the SAP site today, so let's hope Don is home resting and slowly getting better.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today. Other than that not much going on.

Don, hope this finds you comfortable and getting better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today. Other than that not much going on.
> 
> Don, hope this finds you comfortable and getting better.


Morning, Rp. How is Life treating you these days? Care for some freshly brewed BT coffee?

Still no SAP update, so we all need to hope for the best with Don's health.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. How is Life treating you these days? Care for some freshly brewed BT coffee?
> 
> Still no SAP update, so we all need to hope for the best with Don's health.


Agreed on that Marc. Hoping Don will soon be better.

Would love some BT...especially as I’m almost out.

Not much happening here....usually on the weekend I do the NYT crossword....it takes me 3 days to do most of it. I’ve actually completed it three times this year which I find amazing as I’ve had to back into some of the answers.....due to U.S. references...

So pretty boring here.

My daughter and her family have booked a flight to Halifax in early August, so you will have some new fellow Nova Scotians.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Agreed on that Marc. Hoping Don will soon be better.
> 
> Would love some BT...especially as I’m almost out.
> 
> Not much happening here....usually on the weekend I do the NYT crossword....it takes me 3 days to do most of it. I’ve actually completed it three times this year which I find amazing as I’ve had to back into some of the answers.....due to U.S. references...
> 
> So pretty boring here.
> 
> My daughter and her family have booked a flight to Halifax in early August, so you will have some new fellow Nova Scotians.


:clap::clap::clap:

All are welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

:clap::love2:


----------



## pm-r

> Don, hope this finds you comfortable and getting better.



+1!!! For sure...




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!! For sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


+2

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://globalnews.ca/video/7032566...GUXDCpgXovcaU2gpZBkZlzBC5KsNXiIYc--gHK5OAEzmA

The Salt Shaker Deli is our main place to eat out, along with the Savy Sailor and Fish Shack.


----------



## SINC

Very ill. Pneumonia worsened since yesterday, now on special breathing machine hot air and high oxygen content to reduce thickness of phlegm so i can cough to expell it. COVID-19 test result so we know one way or the other within 10 hours. Sorry no good news to date.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Very ill. Pneumonia worsened since yesterday, now on special breathing machine hot air and high oxygen content to reduce thickness of phlegm so i can cough to expell it. COVID-19 test result so we know one way or the other within 10 hours. Sorry no good news to date.


Sorry to hear that Don. Pneumonia is a really rough ride regardless the cause, and being in your twilight years certainly does not make it easier. 

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Very ill. Pneumonia worsened since yesterday, now on special breathing machine hot air and high oxygen content to reduce thickness of phlegm so i can cough to expell it. COVID-19 test result so we know one way or the other within 10 hours. Sorry no good news to date.


Thanks for the update, Don. We shall all pray for a negative Covid19 test result. Stay strong. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Rps

There are days I feel like this....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> There are days I feel like this....
> 
> View attachment 92788


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

No result yet. Another day in paradise comes to a close.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No result yet. Another day in paradise comes to a close.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Speak with you tomorrow. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> No result yet. Another day in paradise comes to a close.



I trust you have a comfortable bed, and that it is adjusted to your liking and some really nice nursing staff, some nice food and refreshments, and maybe even a nice view out from your window.

With all that and with a family that loves you, you are probably getting close to living in Paradise.

Take care and get well soon. You are certainly in good hands I'm sure.

Your situation sounds very similar to what I went through at the hospital in January – February with my COPD lung and heart fibrillation and blood problems.

They will look after you. So take care of yourself and get lots of rest. There will probably be a nice beer waiting for you when you get released and get home. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.

Here is a hopeful prayer that we shall hear some good news from Don today.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> No result yet. Another day in paradise comes to a close.


Don maybe no news can be good news....we hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don maybe no news can be good news....we hope.


We shall see. As you say, let us all hope for the best.


----------



## SINC

Morning gang. Very busy and sleep deprived after being woken 10 times for tests and bloodwork and oxygen levels. Good news Covin test back negative but pneumonia severe and they say it may take two weeks or more to eradicate.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning gang. Very busy and sleep deprived after being woken 10 times for tests and bloodwork and oxygen levels. Good news Covin test back negative but pneumonia severe and they say it may take two weeks or more to eradicate.


Good to hear about the Covid test results, but sorry to hear about the pneumonia. Will you have to stay in the hospital? We are ALL rooting for you. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Morning gang. Very busy and sleep deprived after being woken 10 times for tests and bloodwork and oxygen levels. Good news Covin test back negative but pneumonia severe and they say it may take two weeks or more to eradicate.


Severe pneumonia is just plain scary regardless the cause. Hopefully you will turn the corner soon and begin to recover. Hope this also means your family will be allowed to visit while you are in the hospital.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning gang. Very busy and sleep deprived after being woken 10 times for tests and bloodwork and oxygen levels.



It's good to hear that they are concerned and doing a bunch of testing, but that sounds like an awfully excessive amount.

I was never amused and often wondered why they would sometimes wake me up from my deep sleep In order to ask or offer me a sleeping pill If I so desired one.
Rather strange thinking and not much logic involved!!! More like RCI thinking... (Rectal-Cranial-Inversioin thinking.)

Anyway, It's good to hear that they are looking after you well. Take care.




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

I am on a brand new oxygen, heated air to loosen phlegm and humidifier unit as one of first to try from department who bought the machines. Forget the name right now but they check your progress every two hours to ensure oxygen levels are true and adust each time for max benefit. They claim that I may be here two weeks. Still in private room with big sign requiring special masks and shields to enter so no visitors including family at all. Thank god for my iPhone to stay in touch.

Update: it is Respiratory dept and I am only one of a few to ever use it. Every student they have is practicing on me. Signs now down so staff level of protection lessoned a bit. Still no visitors.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am on a brand new oxygen, heated air to loosen phlegm and humidifier unit as one of first to try from department who bought the machines. Forget the name right now but they check your progress every two hours to ensure oxygen levels are true and adust each time for max benefit. They claim that I may be here two weeks. Still in private room with big sign requiring special masks and shields to enter so no visitors including family at all. Thank god for my iPhone to stay in touch.


Again, thanks for the update. Try to stay in touch with us if possible. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Hope things go well. As one who has had pneumonia as well, we both know that the 2 weeks or more doesn’t include the rebuild time.....so....don’t fall into the l’m feeling better trap....you might need a month or more to regain your stamina.....I know you know this.....just thought I’d remind you....I wish I had someone to have reminded me of that when I had my bout with it. Take care.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I am on a brand new oxygen, heated air to loosen phlegm and humidifier unit as one of first to try from department who bought the machines. Forget the name right now but *they check your progress every two hours to ensure oxygen levels are true and adust each time for max benefit.* They claim that I may be here two weeks. Still in private room with big sign requiring special masks and shields to enter so no visitors including family at all. Thank god for my iPhone to stay in touch.



Thanks for the update and information Don, and it's great that you are on the bleeding edge and using the latest equipment, but a bit of a bummer regarding the lack of family visits.

I can't really adjust my oxygen level, but I am just in the process of ordering an Oxi/Pluse Digital Finger Meter as the one I was using with the Telus "MyHealth" supported plan kit 'sI was put on after my release from hospital, had to be returned last week as the trial plan had finished.

My doctor thinks it is a good Idea to carry on monitoring what Is happening inside my body. At least you have some nice pretty nurses to do the same thing for youI!!! 





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> At least you have some nice pretty nurses to do the same thing for youI!!!
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## SINC

I don't look much at pretty. I look for skill, compassion and humour. They can be old boots but I enjoy and appreciate them and tell them so every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I don't look much at pretty. I look for skill, compassion and humour. They can be old boots but I enjoy and appreciate them and tell them so every day.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Good for you, Don. Get well soon.


----------



## SINC

Isolation lifted for same family so Ann and Crystal can now visit but only them but just fine by me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Isolation lifted for same family so Ann and Crystal can now visit but only them but just fine by me.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::love2::love2:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Isolation lifted for same family so Ann and Crystal can now visit but only them but just fine by me.



That is so nice, and probably suits you as well so that you are not super inundated with visitors.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That is so nice, and probably suits you as well so that you are not super inundated with visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


They just now left. Short but nice to see them.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They just now left. Short but nice to see them.


:love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> They just now left. Short but nice to see them.



I'm sure they are very thankful that they can do so, but I'm sure that they are very concerned over your health.

But they are probably very relieved that you are in very good capable hands and with the latest technology as well it seems.

All the best to you and get better soon.




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'm sure they are very thankful that they can do so, but I'm sure that they are very concerned over your health.
> 
> But they are probably very relieved that you are in very good capable hands and with the latest technology as well it seems.
> 
> All the best to you and get better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Disappointed they were required to wear masks. Looked like strangers at first until they spoke.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Disappointed they were required to wear masks. Looked like strangers at first until they spoke.


Still, you saw them and they saw you. Too bad small dogs are not allowed in your room.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sounds of robins outside our bedroom window. They are LOUD at pre-dawn hours. Anyway, coffee is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Trying again. Another bad night at 2:40 as oxygen fancy machine left me dry with little breathing room. Big coughing spell for 20 min to get enough O2 to breathe. Finally at 4:00. Scary time for me. OK now but a wee bit shaken at how fragile life can be.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bump


How are you feeling this morning, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> How are you feeling this morning, mon ami?


See edit above.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Trying again. Another bad night at 2:40 as oxygen fancy machine left me dry with little breathing room. Big coughing spell for 20 min to get enough O2 to breathe. Finally at 4:00. Scary time for me. OK now but a wee bit shaken at how fragile life can be.


All too true, Don. Hang in there. Remember, they grow them tough in SK. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> All too true, Don. Hang in there. Remember, they grow them tough in SK. Paix, mon ami.


Yep and worse they now predict two week stay for me in hospital to cure pneumonia.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep and worse they now predict two week stay for me in hospital to cure pneumonia.


Again, sorry to hear this. At least Ann is able to come and visit.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> _*Disappointed they were required to wear masks*_. Looked like strangers at first until they spoke.



That's almost like an oxymoron, especially considering it is YOU that has the infection and If it were you wearing a mask, it could help prevent spreading the pneumonia that you seem to have.

Oh well, I don't think using logic is the first priority these days and it is hard to fight it or get it to change. 

At least they were allowed to visit and you got to visit and see them... masks or not.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be in the 90s here today....but will cool down for the weekend....and of course thunderstorms....poor Guinness.

Don sorry to hear about your night...but hopefully things will improve, and yes, it will take a couple of weeks to get over....and you will most certainly be tired at just moving from a chair to the table when you get home....pneumonia does not only drain your strength but can also drain your spirit. Fortunately
you have friends and family who care....get well soon.


----------



## Rps

Don, something to lift your spirits....

https://youtu.be/fOpgL4mqEis


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don, something to lift your spirits....
> 
> https://youtu.be/fOpgL4mqEis


Have not thought of Buck Owens in years. :clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Have not thought of Buck Owens in years. :clap:


If I recall correctly, I think the song and the artist are one of Don’s favourites.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> If I recall correctly, I think the song and the artist are one of Don’s favourites.


Hopefully it will cheer him up a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Psix, mes amis.

Don, hope this finds you feeling a bit better. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Best day in a month for me today. Wonderful staff. Plus new SAP readers.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Best day in a month for me today. Wonderful staff. Plus new SAP readers.



It sounds like someone is getting much better very fast which would be great, or some of the medications are really working well. 

Great to hear Don...




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Best day in a month for me today. Wonderful staff. Plus new SAP readers.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sounds like someone is getting much better very fast which would be great, or some of the medications are really working well.
> 
> Great to hear Don...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


+1 :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of the morning robins. Coffee is brewing.

Good to wake up to positive news from Don.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> Best day in a month for me today. Wonderful staff. Plus new SAP readers.


Hi Don, very glad to hear you had a good day...many there be many many more.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....its a balmy 94f with the dex today....oh joy.

If it wasn't for the threat of thunderstorms would be BBQ weather...but we may get a break today. Pretty much exhausted all the TV shows I've wanted to watch.....hoping for some MLB, but money seems to be the issue there. Really just do a 90 gamer and move on.

I don't see why we can't see the Korean League....maybe its on YouTube somewhere....oh well .


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....its a balmy 94f with the dex today....oh joy.
> 
> If it wasn't for the threat of thunderstorms would be BBQ weather...but we may get a break today. Pretty much exhausted all the TV shows I've wanted to watch.....hoping for some MLB, but money seems to be the issue there. Really just do a 90 gamer and move on.
> 
> I don't see why we can't see the Korean League....maybe its on YouTube somewhere....oh well .


The various sports stations are running classic Blue Jays, Maple Leaf and Raptors games. They are all interest ……………… since they run games that the Canadian teams won. :love2::lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

The Agony And The Ecstasy rules. Yesterday was the latter, today is the former.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The Agony And The Ecstasy rules. Yesterday was the latter, today is the former.



Bummer!!!

However, they should ALL improve, and hopefully very soon for your situation.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The Agony And The Ecstasy rules. Yesterday was the latter, today is the former.


Sorry to hear this, Don. Is your machine working well?


----------



## SINC

Nose piece for oxygen fell out some time last night. May have been 2-4 hours. Awoke chocking at 7:00 and has taken a toll. Still trying to breathe calm but cannot.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nose piece for oxygen fell out some time last night. May have been 2-4 hours. Awoke chocking at 7:00 and has taken a toll. Still trying to breathe calm but cannot.


Sorry to hear this, Don. Hope you are on the upswing today. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nose piece for oxygen fell out some time last night. May have been 2-4 hours. Awoke chocking at 7:00 and has taken a toll. Still trying to breathe calm but cannot.



That sounds a bit odd, do they not have an automatic monitor in place to confirm that everything is working properly???

When I was put on a breathing assist device, I ended chomping down so hard on the mouthpiece, due to some drugs I was taking, that I smashed it and broke two teeth that I still haven't bothered replacing.

They estimated it would cost ±$10,000.00 - $20,000,00± just to get them rebuilt and replaced!! Currently they match some of the other rotten teeth. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

Don, hope to hear from you early tomorrow morning. I look for good news from you just as I looked forward to a new SAP. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Robins are in full voice this morning. Coffee is brewing. 

Hope Don reads this and is feeling better.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rain in the forecast....again. Dodged a bullet last night as the hail storm just missed us here in Windsor....but LaSalle was hit. Haven’t heard damage yet but the ice was almost golf ball size...ouch.

A morning smile...

You know you are having a bad day when you are having dinner with Garry Kasporov (world chess champion) and there is a checkered tablecloth, and it takes him two hours to pass you the salt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rain in the forecast....again. Dodged a bullet last night as the hail storm just missed us here in Windsor....but LaSalle was hit. Haven’t heard damage yet but the ice was almost golf ball size...ouch.
> 
> A morning smile...
> 
> You know you are having a bad day when you are having dinner with Garry Kasporov (world chess champion) and there is a checkered tablecloth, and it takes him two hours to pass you the salt.


Checkmate :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Oy vey!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

No progress report from Don today. Hopefully he is resting peacefully and getting better each day. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> No progress report from Don today. Hopefully he is resting peacefully and getting better each day. We shall see.


+1 on that Marc! Hope all is well.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No progress report from Don today. Hopefully he is resting peacefully and getting better each day. We shall see.





Rps said:


> +1 on that Marc! Hope all is well.



+1 to make it yet another and at least 3 of us!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> +1 on that Marc! Hope all is well.





pm-r said:


> +1 to make it yet another and at least 3 of us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I shall make it a 4th for bridge. Here's hoping Don is feeling better. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I shall make it a 4th for bridge. Here's hoping Don is feeling better. :clap:



I thought you were already #1. 

Ignoring me, I haven't really got a clue how to play bridge. And I believe it takes some Brain Power, Skill, Concentration and Memory. That definitely leaves me out of it.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought you were already #1.
> 
> Ignoring me, I haven't really got a clue how to play bridge. And I believe it takes some Brain Power, Skill, Concentration and Memory. That definitely leaves me out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Teach me how to play cribbage and I shall teach you how to play bridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.

Don, we are thinking of you. Get well soon. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:
> 
> Teach me how to play cribbage and I shall teach you how to play bridge.



Gheese, I think it must be at least 60± years since I was a bit of a cribbage playing nut, so I would have to do a wee bit of homework of the rules and regulations.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gheese, I think it must be at least 60± years since I was a bit of a cribbage playing nut, so I would have to do a wee bit of homework of the rules and regulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, Don will have to get better to teach us both how to play cribbage.

Get well SOON, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Time to get some TGIF coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no word from Don. Here is hoping that he is well today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still no word from Don. Here is hoping that he is well today.




+1!!! And getting better I hope.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here today.

Hoping everyone is well. Wondering if we haven’t heard from Don due to the battery on his iPhone draining. Hoping he is well.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cooler here today.
> 
> Hoping everyone is well. _*Wondering if we haven’t heard from Don due to the battery on his iPhone draining*_. Hoping he is well.



Yikes...!!! You mean to say the hospital doesn't have electricity available one could use to connect the iPhone charger to???  




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Patrick I’m thinking how often do you carry your recharger with you....it might not have been high on his agenda at the time.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick I’m thinking how often do you carry your recharger with you....it might not have been high on his agenda at the time.



I'm thinking I would be very surprised if his wife or daughter hadn't brought any needed iDevice charger with them on one of their recent visits, unless the hospital prohibits such things for some strange reason.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm thinking I would be very surprised if his wife or daughter hadn't brought any needed iDevice charger with them on one of their recent visits, unless the hospital prohibits such things for some strange reason.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


All valid points, Patrick. Here's hoping we hear from Don soon with some good news.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow ...…………. and hoping we hear some positive news from Don. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.

Let's all hope for some positive news from Don today.


----------



## Dr.G.

All is still quiet on the western front. Still hoping the best for Don.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> All is still quiet on the western front. Still hoping the best for Don.


+1 on that Marc.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing.
> 
> Let's all hope for some positive news from Don today.




+1!!!

May have to call the hospital and check the condition of the patient if they release such information to random strangers.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> +1 on that Marc.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!!
> 
> May have to call the hospital and check the condition of the patient if they release such information to random strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I doubt that they would give you the info, Patrick. Wish I knew Don's home phone number so that I could call Ann.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I doubt that they would give you the info, Patrick. Wish I knew Don's home phone number so that I could call Ann.



Hi Marc,
Just to let you know, I have Called the Sturgeon Community Hospital and talked to the nurse in the ward where Don is, explaining the situation that we would like to know his condition, as there are quite a few people quite concerned.

She of course cannot release such personal info, but she will let his wife know and let her decide what she might want to do.

I have given them the references to SAP and ehmac.ca forums as well as my home phone number and my e-mail address, which Don will have from our email correspondence, in case they happen to want to let me know which I will, as I explained to them, relay ASAP if they happen to respond with any info, I will let those concerned ehmac members here know what they say.

Here's hoping I get some sort of word back and will let you all know ASAP if they do.

Have you sent Don and e-mail to inquire about his condition perhaps???

I wonder if he is even up to usingI his Mac???




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Thanx Patrick, I’ve been trying to find his home phone number...so between the 3 of us we might see how he is doing....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Thanx Patrick, I’ve been trying to find his home phone number...so between the 3 of us we might see how he is doing....



How about this that I found:

Donald J Sinclair
(780) 460-2012
44 Fenwick Cres St. Albert AB T8N 1W6

Using Google maps, it shows the house close to the corner which I think his house is, But it also shows a very large RV motorhome parked on the driveway.

That seems pretty like a pretty close find to me. But I don't know if that is a landline or cell phone number.

PS: II did not try calling the number.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How about this that I found:
> 
> Donald J Sinclair
> (780) 460-2012
> 44 Fenwick Cres St. Albert AB T8N 1W6
> 
> Using Google maps, it shows the house close to the corner which I think his house is, But it also shows a very large RV motorhome parked on the driveway.
> 
> That seems pretty like a pretty close find to me. But I don't know if that is a landline or cell phone number.
> 
> PS: II did not try calling the number.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I shall try to call his son, Greg, who lives outside of Halifax


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I shall try to call his son, Greg, who lives outside of Halifax



That sounds like a good plan Marc.

Good luck.



- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Probably the better idea. I do think that 780-460 is a Telus landline series but not 100% certain.


Good idea. I had no luck calling Greg.


----------



## Dr.G.

time to call it a night. see you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea. I had no luck calling Greg.



Maybe he headed off to St. Albert to see and visit his dad In hospital.




- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Maybe he headed off to St. Albert to see and visit his dad In hospital.
> - Patrick
> ======


That's what I would be doing. Hopefully the hospital will bend the Covid rules as Don is only allowed to give visitation rights to 2 family members and I think he has already named Anne and Crystal. 

An absolutely obscene way to treat those who are in such bad shape.


----------



## pm-r

> An absolutely obscene way to treat those who are in such bad shape.



+1!!! Agreed.

Who came up with such a ludicrous and illogical, nonsensical rule???




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Still no word from Don. I am hoping that Ann reaches out to one of us in that she knows we exist and are concerned about him We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, this is you sort of humor.

" Job search

My first job was working in an orange juice factory,
but I got canned ... couldn't concentrate.

Then I worked in the woods as a lumberjack,
but I just couldn't hack it … so they gave me the axe.

After that I tried to be a tailor,
but I just wasn't suited for it … mainly because it was a so-so job.

Next I tried working in a Quick Fit Centre,
but that was exhausting.

I wanted to be a barber,
but I just couldn't cut it.

Then I tried to be a chef,
figured it would add spice to my life, but I just didn't have the thyme.

Finally, I attempted to be a deli worker,
but any way I sliced it, I couldn't cut the mustard.

My best job was being a musician,
but eventually I found I wasn't noteworthy.

I studied a long time to become a doctor,
but I didn't have any patients.

Next was a job in a shoe factory,
I tried but I just didn't fit in.

I became a professional fisherman,
but discovered that I couldn't live on my net income.

Thought about becoming a witch,
so I tried that for a spell.

I managed to get a job working for a swimming pool maintenance company,
but the work was just too draining.

I got a job at a zoo feeding giraffes,
but I was fired because I wasn't up to it.

So then I got a job in a gymnasium,
but they said I wasn't fit for the job.

Next, I found being an electrician interesting,
but the work was shocking.

After years of trying to find work, I finally got a job as an historian,
until I realised there was no future in it.

My last job was working at Starbucks Coffee,
but I had to quit because it was always the same old grind.

SO I RETIRED, AND I FOUND I AM A PERFECT FIT FOR THE JOB! "


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How about this that I found:
> 
> Donald J Sinclair
> (780) 460-2012
> 44 Fenwick Cres St. Albert AB T8N 1W6
> 
> Using Google maps, it shows the house close to the corner which I think his house is, But it also shows a very large RV motorhome parked on the driveway.
> 
> That seems pretty like a pretty close find to me. But I don't know if that is a landline or cell phone number.
> 
> PS: II did not try calling the number.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, I believe that Don's middle name is John and he does have a big RV. I shall try the number later this morning since it is 7AM in AB. Wish me luck.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I do like the job puns Marc.

Just wondering if the authors of the posts with what may be Don’s phone number should edit or delete the number out?


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Morning all. I do like the job puns Marc.
> 
> Just wondering if the authors of the posts with what may be Don’s phone number should edit or delete the number out?



Absolutely! I pulled a screenshot to be safe.


----------



## pm-r

> Just wondering if the authors of the posts with what may be Don’s phone number should edit or delete the number out?



Except for the fact that like so many others it Is fairly readily and quite available with a bit of searching.

But if any of those who are involved could post that they have copied down of the number from my posts here, I will then remove it, just in case, and lower the odds of any search-bots finding and using it.




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Still no word from Don. I am hoping that Ann reaches out to one of us in that she knows we exist and are concerned about him We shall see.



That would be very nice, even a very short note of his condition would be appreciated.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Just spoke with Ann on the phone. Don is still incubated and is making slow progress. I told Ann I would call back in a day or so, but gave her my email address if she needs to pass on any info to us. I told her we are all praying for him. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Here is the text of an e-mail I Just received from Crystal, Don's daughter and to which I have replied to her thanking her for her information:



> On Jun 14, 2020, at 10:05 AM, Crystal Sinclair <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> Hi Patrick,
> We got your message from the nurses at Sturgeon. We know my dad’s ehmac group is important to him and I think he’d be fine with me sharing this information for you to pass on to the group.
> 
> He has very severe pneumonia and was moved to the ICU and put on a ventilator to help him breathe early Thursday morning. He is making slow progress, battling hard and impressing the doctor with his fighting spirit. They tell us we are headed in the right direction. His heart has been strong through all of this and it’s only the lungs causing him problems right now. That’s a big positive and his team in the ICU is feeling cautiously optimistic. I wish I had more info but for now all we can do is wait.
> 
> Thanks for your concern...I’m sure he would be grateful for the effort you probably had to put into finding him!
> 
> Crystal


So it seems like he is in very good care but with some serious problems that seem to be under control.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Here is the text of an e-mail I Just received from Crystal, Don's daughter and to which I have replied to her thanking her for her information:
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems like he is in very good care but with some serious problems that seem to be under control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


That is the sense I got from my phone conversation with Ann.


----------



## Rps

Hoping for the best! Thanx Marc and Patrick for the updates.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hoping for the best! Thanx Marc and Patrick for the updates.




Having gone through some similar heart and lung problems at the beginning of the year, I imagine Don will be in the hospital for a while yet, and he seems to be in a bit worse shape than I was, and it was still a month and a half before I was released.

I have no idea if he will be able to or even wanting to use and converse with his Mac.

Any drugs can also take a toll and sometimes control what one can do or what one wants to do on top of the amount of sleep the body usually demands.

But it is nice to know that he is being attended to and cared for properly and slowly recovering.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hoping for the best! Thanx Marc and Patrick for the updates.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Having gone through some similar heart and lung problems at the beginning of the year, I imagine Don will be in the hospital for a while yet, and he seems to be in a bit worse shape than I was, and it was still a month and a half before I was released.
> 
> I have no idea if he will be able to or even wanting to use and converse with his Mac.
> 
> Any drugs can also take a toll and sometimes control what one can do or what one wants to do on top of the amount of sleep the body usually demands.
> 
> But it is nice to know that he is being attended to and cared for properly and slowly recovering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


 :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

So glad that we got a bit of positive news re Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. 

No phone calls or emails from Ann re Don, so let's hope he had a good night.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing.
> 
> No phone calls or emails from Ann re Don, so let's hope he had a good night.




+1!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## CubaMark

Thanks for the updates on Don, amigos. My father is struggling with advanced COPD and recently had a week-long visit to the hospital to address a bout of pneumonia as well. As illnesses go, lung conditions are certainly among the most difficult to endure. I have great sympathy for our fellow ehMacian.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Thanks for the updates on Don, amigos. My father is struggling with advanced COPD and recently had a week-long visit to the hospital to address a bout of pneumonia as well. As illnesses go, lung conditions are certainly among the most difficult to endure. I have great sympathy for our fellow ehMacian.


Sorry to hear about your dad, Mark. Stay well and safe. Paix, mi amigo.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> Thanks for the updates on Don, amigos. My father is struggling with advanced COPD and recently had a week-long visit to the hospital to address a bout of pneumonia as well. As illnesses go, lung conditions are certainly among the most difficult to endure. I have great sympathy for our fellow ehMacian.



My sympathy to your father, and other COPD sufferers as I know personally what it can be like being a victim of the condition myself.

At least my daily intake of expensive maintenance inhalers helps keep it under control.

I didn't realize I was so seriously afflicted until I ended up in the hospital at the beginning of the year for 6+ weeks, plus some other heart and blood problems.

Good health is so important!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good health is so important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So very true, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. No email from Ann, Don's wife, so no news is good news. I shall call her tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early with Molly who is not feeling well. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

No word from Ann re Don. I am hesitant to call her in that she has my email for any positive news to share with his Shang family. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.

Hope that someone gets some positive news re Don's health.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sounds of robins outside of an open window. Still no word re Don's condition. Let us hope for the best. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be hot this week with temps in the 90s....without the dex.

Hoping Don is doing better....I wanted to call Ann, but wasn’t sure if my call would be considered an intrusion.....

A morning smile for us..


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be hot this week with temps in the 90s....without the dex.
> 
> Hoping Don is doing better....I wanted to call Ann, but wasn’t sure if my call would be considered an intrusion.....
> 
> A morning smile for us..
> 
> View attachment 92798


:lmao:

Same weather here in the next day or so, Rp. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...LWSo24J8qSvx5qSRnj1ikCXnZgOU1RjDAv6OFAuXRpplY


Not sure whether to call Ann or not as well.


----------



## pm-r

I'm relaying here the update from Crystal Sinclair, Don's daughter, that I received from her this morning, and my apologies if there is any duplication for some of you who might have received the similar message/news elsewhere:

On Jun 17, 2020, at 8:12 AM, Crystal Sinclair <crystal [email protected]> wrote:


> Hi Patrick,
> Here’s a copy of the text I sent to the people on his update list this morning.
> 
> This morning’s update. Night was good. No issues. Trying a CPAP machine right now and we are saying our prayers that he is strong enough to do this because laying around on the ventilator is not what he’d want. The doctor really helped us understand yesterday why it’s important to not stay on that machine much longer because we are at the point where his lungs will start getting even weaker and that would be horrible if we want him well with a decent quality of life. He’s a tough man. I have faith he can do this! ❤
> 
> Thanks for keeping him in your thoughts!
> Crystal



I hope this will help some of you relieve leave some of your thoughts and concerns about Don's condition.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received this email from Crystal, Don's daughter.

"Hi Marc,
I’m Don’s daughter. We finally have some news worth sharing. It’s been a whole lot of waiting and praying this week. Here is the update I sent to his contacts. 

This morning’s update. Night was good. No issues. Trying a CPAP machine right now and we are saying our prayers that he is strong enough to do this because laying around on the ventilator is not what he’d want. The doctor really helped us understand yesterday why it’s important to not stay on that machine much longer because we are at the point where his lungs will start getting weaker and that would be horrible if we want him well with a decent quality of life. He’s a tough man. I have faith he can do this! ❤

Thanks!
Crystal"


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm relaying here the update from Crystal Sinclair, Don's daughter, that I received from her this morning, and my apologies if there is any duplication for some of you who might have received the similar message/news elsewhere:
> 
> On Jun 17, 2020, at 8:12 AM, Crystal Sinclair <crystal [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this will help some of you relieve leave some of your thoughts and concerns about Don's condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sorry for the duplicate email message, Patrick. I did not see your posting prior to my posting.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry for the duplicate email message, Patrick. I did not see your posting prior to my posting.



No problem with any duplicates Marc, and more is better than none.

It's nice to read that progress is being made and as I mentioned to Crystal:
What the doctor was saying makes perfectly good sense and I'm sure your father would understand. Sort of like working with the old car that you don't want to over strain if you can appreciate the similarities, especially when old cars and old bodies are involved!!! ;-)

Sort of like when I was in the hospital at the beginning of the year and my youngest son likened me to an old car saying Dad is like an old car, it's just that some of the parts are wearing out.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No problem with any duplicates Marc, and more is better than none.
> 
> It's nice to read that progress is being made and as I mentioned to Crystal:
> What the doctor was saying makes perfectly good sense and I'm sure your father would understand. Sort of like working with the old car that you don't want to over strain if you can appreciate the similarities, especially when old cars and old bodies are involved!!! ;-)
> 
> Sort of like when I was in the hospital at the beginning of the year and my youngest son likened me to an old car saying Dad is like an old car, it's just that some of the parts are wearing out.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Valid points, Patrick and a good analogy. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You’re welcome. The phone is tough. He’s in isolation so even updating my brothers throughout the day is tricky because we can’t take our phones in there. It’s still just my mom and I allowed in. The updates are slow. His progress has been slow but steady. I will update when I have significant info to share. Otherwise no news means he’s fighting on. 

I don’t know if Patrick shared but he nodded when I told him his ehMac buddies were looking for him and he wrote your names on paper with question marks and nodded when I asked if I could send updates. 

C."

Nice to know that Don knows we are thinking of him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason ………… my wife told me I was talking in my sleep. Such is Life. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Hoping everyone is well, and hoping Don had a better night and many better days ahead.

We have a heat wave here, looks like you might have one too Marc if I read the weather right.

However as we are in Covid Lockdown Central, I would even relish sitting in a Burger King for Whopper Wednesday.....using the BBQ is the order of the week it would seem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Hoping everyone is well, and hoping Don had a better night and many better days ahead.
> 
> We have a heat wave here, looks like you might have one too Marc if I read the weather right.
> 
> However as we are in Covid Lockdown Central, I would even relish sitting in a Burger King for Whopper Wednesday.....using the BBQ is the order of the week it would seem.


Yes, hot here for the next few days, but at least there is a nice ocean breeze to help matters somewhat.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, hot here for the next few days, but at least there is a nice ocean breeze to help matters somewhat.
> 
> https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html




At least those high temps are in the low 30s for their highs which can be quite pleasant with an ocean breeze blowing in, but the high 30s when they hit are a bit too much for us to bare, especially with the Pacific Northwest Coast dampness/humidity.

Definitely nice Barbecue Weather you're having for the next few days, and maybe some secret sauce.

The last few times we have had hamburgers and the local butcher had ground chuck on sale, I asked him if he could add some extra fat to it and he nodded and smiled while he re-ground up two large packets with the extra fat added.


Dare I say they were delicious with just coarse Mediterranean salt and pepper used for seasoning and a touch of Apple Wood Chips for some smoke flavor…

Unfortunately, It has been rather cool here, and too cool for barbecuing and sitting outside, especially in the evening!!!





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> At least those high temps are in the low 30s for their highs which can be quite pleasant with an ocean breeze blowing in, but the high 30s when they hit are a bit too much for us to bare, especially with the Pacific Northwest Coast dampness/humidity.
> 
> Definitely nice Barbecue Weather you're having for the next few days, and maybe some secret sauce.
> 
> The last few times we have had hamburgers and the local butcher had ground chuck on sale, I asked him if he could add some extra fat to it and he nodded and smiled while he re-ground up two large packets with the extra fat added.
> 
> 
> Dare I say they were delicious with just coarse Mediterranean salt and pepper used for seasoning and a touch of Apple Wood Chips for some smoke flavor…
> 
> Unfortunately, It has been rather cool here, and too cool for barbecuing and sitting outside, especially in the evening!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


You read Deborah's mind. Hamburgers, Smokies and some chicken on the BBQ for the next three nights, with homemade salads...……….. and even a bit of lettuce from my garden. Of course, her secret sauce will be made for each. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Change of plans ………… chicken just went on the BBQ with Deborah's secret sauce. The hamburger secret sauce needs a day to "formulate".


----------



## pm-r

> The hamburger secret sauce _*needs a day to "formulate".*_



I assume that's about the same thing as to _*flavorize*_!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I assume that's about the same thing as to _*flavorizer*_!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, formulate is my word which describes my sense of marinate without any meat or chicken in the mix. Percolates would also be a good description.


----------



## Dr.G.

No word from Crystal or Ann. Let's hope that Don is on the mend.

Strange, Don and I have never met face to face, but he is like the older brother I never had. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

> No word from Crystal or Ann. Let's hope that Don is on the mend.



As Crystal said in her e-mails, it's going to be a long slow healing process.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> As Crystal said in her e-mails, it's going to be a long slow healing process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======




We shall see. Don is a fighter. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Let's hope for some positive news re Don today.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Heat wise we are in it......92f.

Hoping Don is improving.

Stay safe all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Heat wise we are in it......92f.
> 
> Hoping Don is improving.
> 
> Stay safe all.


Afternoon, Rp. 31C here in Lunenburg, NS, but there is a bit of an ocean breeze to help cool things down a bit.

Yes, let us all hope Don is improving.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got this email from Crystal, Don's daughter --

"Today’s update. The ventilator tube is out and my dad is back on the same oxygen he was using when he first got to the hospital and was supported a little bit with a BiPAP mask. The nurse told me they were surprised by how well he did. I wasn’t, but they were. My brother Matt said it best....”of course he did well. He’s Sinclair Strong 💪.” He‘s made it through the first 24 hours so keep sending him good thoughts! Yesterday infection control closed the ICU to visitors but my mom has since been allowed in to be with him. She says he was a very happy man to get that tube out! I look forward to hearing him tell us all about what a horrible experience it was!!

As promised, I will keep updating with significant changes. 

Crystal "

"And here’s another note. Matt just told me where Sinclair Strong 💪 came from...

“Do you know what’s crazy? is that saying came from DAD only a few months ago when he was talking about being strong in these Covid times. I think about that constantly now.“

So we can quote the warrior himself. #SinclairStrong💪"


----------



## pm-r

> Just got this email from Crystal, Don's daughter --[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that Marc.
> 
> I just got back from Sidney where I had to go to get some blood samples taken for some bloodwork tests as they have closed the much closer Brentwood Bay lab.
> 
> A fairly busy place and almost half hour wait even though there were only four people ahead of me. Total time involved was almost 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just got this email from Crystal, Don's daughter --[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that Marc.
> 
> I just got back from Sidney where I had to go to get some blood samples taken for some bloodwork tests as they have closed the much closer Brentwood Bay lab.
> 
> A fairly busy place and almost half hour wait even though there were only four people ahead of me. Total time involved was almost 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======
> 
> 
> 
> :clap::clap:
Click to expand...


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Just got this email from Crystal, Don's daughter --
> 
> "Today’s update. The ventilator tube is out and my dad is back on the same oxygen he was using when he first got to the hospital and was supported a little bit with a BiPAP mask. The nurse told me they were surprised by how well he did. I wasn’t, but they were. My brother Matt said it best....”of course he did well. He’s Sinclair Strong 💪.” He‘s made it through the first 24 hours so keep sending him good thoughts! Yesterday infection control closed the ICU to visitors but my mom has since been allowed in to be with him. She says he was a very happy man to get that tube out! I look forward to hearing him tell us all about what a horrible experience it was!!
> 
> As promised, I will keep updating with significant changes.
> 
> Crystal "
> 
> "And here’s another note. Matt just told me where Sinclair Strong 💪 came from...
> 
> “Do you know what’s crazy? is that saying came from DAD only a few months ago when he was talking about being strong in these Covid times. I think about that constantly now.“
> 
> So we can quote the warrior himself. #SinclairStrong💪"


Cautiously good news! Hope this means that Don has turned the corner.


----------



## CubaMark

Glad to hear the update on Don - ye canna keep a good Scotsman down!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Glad to hear the update on Don - ye canna keep a good Scotsman down!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Cautiously good news! Hope this means that Don has turned the corner.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Subject: Re-0pen the country ?

The Canadian Medical Association debated whether the country should be re-opened. Here are the results by medical specialty:


The Allergists were in favor of scratching it,

but the Dermatologists advised not to make any rash moves.

The Gastroenterologists had sort of a gut feeling about it,

but the Neurologists thought the Government had a lot of nerve.

Obstetricians felt certain everyone was laboring under a misconception,

while the Ophthalmologists considered the idea shortsighted.

Pathologists yelled, "Over my dead body!"

Pediatricians said, "Oh, grow up!”

Psychiatrists thought the whole idea was madness,

while the Radiologists could see right through it.

Surgeons decided to wash their hands of the whole thing

and the Internists claimed it would indeed be a bitter pill to swallow.

The Plastic Surgeons opined that this proposal would

"put a whole new face on the matter.”

The Podiatrists thought it was a step forward,

but the Urologists were pissed off at the whole idea.

Anesthesiologists thought the whole idea was a gas,

and those lofty Cardiologists didn’t have the heart to say no.

In the end, the Proctologists won out, leaving the entire decision up to the assholes in Ottawa.


----------



## pm-r

Not the best of news regarding Don I just received from his daughter Crystal, And I relay it here:

On Jun 20, 2020, at 12:01 PM, Crystal Sinclair <[email protected]> wrote:

Today’s update 
This is a hard one. My dad has taken a very serious turn for the worse and we are keeping him as comfortable and peaceful as possible as we say our goodbyes. Please know how much he has appreciated all the love and friendship and has been updated with your messages right up until this morning. It’s an extremely difficult day for our family. My mom, Matt and I are all with him now and Greg is in the room via FaceTime. 

He knows he is loved. He knows he is supported. He knows he needs to go home. For those of you that know him well, you will appreciate this....he says he’s having a beer, a Steam Whistle to be exact, when he gets there. I asked him if he’d have a glass of wine too and he gave me a big, disgusted NO! This could happen quickly or it could go on a few days but I don’t want to blindside anyone with the next text I will have to send. I have promised him that we will remain Sinclair Strong 💪 and send him home with love, laughter and good memories. 

Pray for a quick, peaceful goodbye because that’s all he wants right now. I know he’s your friend but he’s our world so I’m going to sign off on any more updates until I have to send the worst one of all. Go sit in the sun and and toast my dad with a beer. He lived a good life and touched many hearts. ❤
-------

Bummer.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

That is indeed sad news.....thanx for the update. My thoughts are with him and his family and friends.


----------



## pm-r

> My thoughts are with him and his family and friends.



+1!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## CubaMark

Hoping for a better turn in Don's prognosis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That is indeed sad news.....thanx for the update. My thoughts are with him and his family and friends.





pm-r said:


> Not the best of news regarding Don I just received from his daughter Crystal, And I relay it here:
> 
> On Jun 20, 2020, at 12:01 PM, Crystal Sinclair <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> Today’s update
> This is a hard one. My dad has taken a very serious turn for the worse and we are keeping him as comfortable and peaceful as possible as we say our goodbyes. Please know how much he has appreciated all the love and friendship and has been updated with your messages right up until this morning. It’s an extremely difficult day for our family. My mom, Matt and I are all with him now and Greg is in the room via FaceTime.
> 
> He knows he is loved. He knows he is supported. He knows he needs to go home. For those of you that know him well, you will appreciate this....he says he’s having a beer, a Steam Whistle to be exact, when he gets there. I asked him if he’d have a glass of wine too and he gave me a big, disgusted NO! This could happen quickly or it could go on a few days but I don’t want to blindside anyone with the next text I will have to send. I have promised him that we will remain Sinclair Strong 💪 and send him home with love, laughter and good memories.
> 
> Pray for a quick, peaceful goodbye because that’s all he wants right now. I know he’s your friend but he’s our world so I’m going to sign off on any more updates until I have to send the worst one of all. Go sit in the sun and and toast my dad with a beer. He lived a good life and touched many hearts. ❤
> -------
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick I just received the same email. Thanks for sharing it ASAP. Not sure if we should say anything when the end comes for Don to the other ehMacLanders? Any thoughts? :-(


----------



## pm-r

> Not sure if we should say anything when the end comes for Don to the other ehMacLanders?



Hi Marc,
I am just going to continue relaying any E-mail message that Christal sends me to the _*Shang*_ here as that is what I told her I would do and I suspect what she expects me to do.

I cannot see any reason for not doing so.

PS: You might want to edit Crystal's e-mail address in your post above as it was suggested to me to also do so (thanks CM), and prevent the spam bots from harvesting it.

A very sad time it is, and my prayers are with the family as I know that Don sure as hell will take care of himself and probably enjoy one or two of his favorite cool ones.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hi Marc,
> I am just going to continue relaying any E-mail message that Christal sends me to the _*Shang*_ here as that is what I told her I would do and I suspect what she expects me to do.
> 
> I cannot see any reason for not doing so.
> 
> PS: You might want to edit Crystal's e-mail address in your post above as it was suggested to me to also do so (thanks CM), and prevent the spam bots from harvesting it.
> 
> A very sad time it is, and my prayers are with the family as I know that Don sure as hell will take care of himself and probably enjoy one or two of his favorite cool ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Good points, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. I do so with a heavy heart, knowing the sad news that awaits us here in The Shang. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up from a nice dream. Don, who I never met personally, were sharing a beer at the Knot Pub, our local old fashion pub. A nice way to wake up and start a new day.


----------



## Rps

Yes, my thoughts were with him as well.


----------



## eMacMan

And mine!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, my thoughts were with him as well.





eMacMan said:


> And mine!


:love2::-(


----------



## pm-r

I'm sorry for the sad news I received from Crystal:

Begin forwarded message:

From: Crystal Sinclair <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Don Sinclair 
Date: June 21, 2020 at 9:23:52 AM PDT
To: Patrick M....



The worst one yet. My dad passed away at 9:15 this morning as peacefully as possible, with my mom, Matt and I by his side and Greg joining us with FaceTime. He needed the suffering to end. He fought so hard to stay here but it was just to hard to breathe. He was so tired and now he can rest. Our family thanks you all for the love and support. Please find a way to remember him on June 25th, his 76th birthday, with laughter. He’d want that. ❤🙏🏻
----------




My condolences to the family and the loss of Don Is very unfortunate.

I shall miss reading his posts and his SAP. Rest well Don and enjoy those cool ones you were looking forward to.



Best regards,
Patrick
======


----------



## Aurora

I didn't post here as often as many but I enjoyed Don's comments as well as SAP. My condolences to his family. What more can I say except I am so sorry to see him go. 
Rob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received this from Don's daughter, Crystal. 

"The worst one yet. My dad passed away at 9:15 this morning as peacefully as possible, with my mom, Matt and I by his side and Greg joining us with FaceTime. He needed the suffering to end. He fought so hard to stay here but it was just to hard to breathe. He was so tired and now he can rest. Our family thanks you all for the love and support. Please find a way to remember him on June 25th, his 76th birthday, with laughter. He'd want that. ❤🙏🏻"

Such sad news but at least now he is out of pain and suffering. The Shang shall never be the same without him ………….. nor the world. He was like the older brother I never had.

In the words of William Wordsworth

"What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;

We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be."


----------



## Rps

Sad news indeed and my sympathies to his family and ehmac’rs who called him friend. He will be missed...he will always reside in our hearts and memories...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sad news indeed and my sympathies to his family and ehmac’rs who called him friend. He will be missed...he will always reside in our hearts and memories...


So true, Rp. I am still waiting to hear back from Crystal if she wants us to spread the news to others in ehMacLand. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

Rest in Peace, Donald J. Sinclair. We had our share of differences, but we always kept it civil. I respected him and his contributions to our community. He will be missed.

Anyone know Don's preferred spirit? I'll raise a glass, and encourage others to do the same if they are so inclined.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Rest in Peace, Donald J. Sinclair. We had our share of differences, but we always kept it civil. I respected him and his contributions to our community. He will be missed.
> 
> Anyone know Don's preferred spirit? I'll raise a glass, and encourage others to do the same if they are so inclined.


So true, Mark. I am not a Scotch drinker, but I will have a beer on his birthday next week. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don's son, Greg, posted this pic of his dad's spot at LB's Pub, Don's favorite spot.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Don's son, Greg, posted this pic of his dad's spot at LB's Pub, Don's favorite spot.



How fitting.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Anyone know Don's preferred spirit? I'll raise a glass, and encourage others to do the same if they are so inclined.



According to an e-mail I received from Crystal today, I quote:


> My dad had a long history of celebrating Christmas with some Lemon Hart rum...a tradition he shared with his dad and granddad.


But I believe he also enjoyed many different spirits. And I'm sure many good Scotch barley brews would fit in there without any trouble. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Received the same email from Crystal Sinclair as Patrick did, and it was bittersweet to read her words. Yes, Don shall be missed by many. As I told her in my reply email, he touched the lives of so many other people.

See you all tomorrow, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Seems so sad and strange to know that I would not be posting here in The Shang knowing that Don would not have, or soon would be, posting the items of interest in the last edition of SAP. Such is the Circle of Life. 

I shall miss him dearly, even though we have never met in person. :-(


----------



## CubaMark

A forum like ehMac is quite often an anonymous venue, intentionally or not. Our SINC was Donald J. Sinclair, who - I never realized - had a career in graphic arts. You'd think I would have picked up on that over the years. I knew he had experience in print news, but I missed that detail. For those of you who have access to LinkedIn, here's his profile.

Hopefully Crystal will send along his obituary, and we can come to know Don in death as we did not know him in life...


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Expecting some much needed rain here today...it’s a little drab....somehow fitting today. I, too, will miss Don’s daily contributions...both here and on SAP. I will hoist a Steam Whistle on the 25th in his honour!


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Morning all. Expecting some much needed rain here today...it’s a little drab....somehow fitting today. I, too, will miss Don’s daily contributions...both here and on SAP. I will hoist a Steam Whistle on the 25th in his honour!


Not sure if I can find a Steam Whistle in this part of the world. But I will be dropping by Pass Beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> A forum like ehMac is quite often an anonymous venue, intentionally or not. Our SINC was Donald J. Sinclair, who - I never realized - had a career in graphic arts. You'd think I would have picked up on that over the years. I knew he had experience in print news, but I missed that detail. For those of you who have access to LinkedIn, here's his profile.
> 
> Hopefully Crystal will send along his obituary, and we can come to know Don in death as we did not know him in life...


:clap::clap::clap:

Well said, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Expecting some much needed rain here today...it’s a little drab....somehow fitting today. I, too, will miss Don’s daily contributions...both here and on SAP. I will hoist a Steam Whistle on the 25th in his honour!


Good idea, Rp. I shall try for a Lemon Hart 1804 if I can find some here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not sure if I can find a Steam Whistle in this part of the world. But I will be dropping by Pass Beer.


Yes, no Steam Whistle beer here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang. As for me, it was more out of respect for Don's passing. I keep coming across items that I think would be great for his SAP site …………… suddenly remembering that the site shall not be updated. Yes, he shall be dearly missed by many. Stay well and stay safe, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

> Yes, he shall be dearly missed by many.



+1!!! So true.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!! So true.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Such is the Circle of Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to the sound of fog horns in the Lunenburg harbor. Very foggy this morning. Hot coffee brewing will the be the best way to start the day. I shall check out archived issues of SAP as a small way of remembering Don.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Raining here today....finally! But warm. Strange not reading SAP, which I usually did every morning....I also miss Don’s postings in this and other threads......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Raining here today....finally! But warm. Strange not reading SAP, which I usually did every morning....I also miss Don’s postings in this and other threads......


True. Don and I have been virtual friends for 16 1/2 years. Still hard to believe he is gone. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, not too bad under the circumstances.....we are still in Covid-Hell....Windsor-Essex is the only area in Ontario still on Stage 1. We continue to have outbreaks...mostly in the agri-area. We have one of the largest green house farms in North America, and with over 8000 foreign workers it is extremely difficult to get them tested and isolated. That with over 2000 health workers crossing the border from Windsor to Detroit every day it is open season here. That said, Tovah and I can still go out for daily walks and our grocery shopping is less a time burden .... hoping for Stage 2 soon.


----------



## 18m2

My sincere condolences to all of Don's friends and family. We used to live in St Albert roughly 4-5 blocks from Don so I had asked him some questions about the old haunts. He will be missed here on eh mac.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, not too bad under the circumstances.....we are still in Covid-Hell....Windsor-Essex is the only area in Ontario still on Stage 1. We continue to have outbreaks...mostly in the agri-area. We have one of the largest green house farms in North America, and with over 8000 foreign workers it is extremely difficult to get them tested and isolated. That with over 2000 health workers crossing the border from Windsor to Detroit every day it is open season here. That said, Tovah and I can still go out for daily walks and our grocery shopping is less a time burden .... hoping for Stage 2 soon.


Sorry to hear this, Rp. There have been no new cases in NS for two weeks now. Slowly things are cautiously opening up, with masks and social distancing the norm. No travel in or out of the province yet. 

Stay well and stay safe. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> My sincere condolences to all of Don's friends and family. We used to live in St Albert roughly 4-5 blocks from Don so I had asked him some questions about the old haunts. He will be missed here on eh mac.


So very true. I never met him in person, but we have been friends for nearly 17 years.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!! So true.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:-clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing, but not working these days makes Over the Hump Day seem a bit trite. Whatever ………….


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc, welcome to my world....for 22 of my 32 working years I was on a schedule...and not just the day, but the hour. When I retired I was lost a little bit...missing the structure I guess. But one gets used to it.


----------



## eMacMan

The great thing about being retired is that any and every day of the week may be Friday. The bad thing is that you can be hit with a Monday any day of the week.:-(


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> The great thing about being retired is that any and every day of the week may be Friday. The bad thing is that you can be hit with a Monday any day of the week.:-(


So as a compromise....everyday would be Wednesdaybeejaconbeejaconbeejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc, welcome to my world....for 22 of my 32 working years I was on a schedule...and not just the day, but the hour. When I retired I was lost a little bit...missing the structure I guess. But one gets used to it.


Morning, Rp. Fact is, I want to keep working. I keep applying for online teaching jobs in education, history and political science, but have not been successful ………. and I have applied from BC to NL. Sadly, I am also at the bottom of the "affirmative action equity" list being a while male who is heterosexual and not of a visible minority or with a visible disability. Such is Life. I still have a few irons in the fire for the Fall semester. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The great thing about being retired is that any and every day of the week may be Friday. The bad thing is that you can be hit with a Monday any day of the week.:-(


So true ………….. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So as a compromise....everyday would be Wednesdaybeejaconbeejaconbeejacon


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Marc, if I had your qualifications and skills I would look at 3 paths. First, the corporate world...educators are what I call masters of delivery. So, whether it is help with procedures and policies, or training you are well positioned to work in that area. Second, private ESL work...or even a YouTube channel. And third...with the students heading back to class at the college and university level they will require assistance in the structure, layout and writing of their papers...again this would be on a pay for service basis.....like an Oxford Learning for Higher Levels. 

However, I am sure you have as great a contact list as you have in your qualifications...maybe local TV or radio would welcome your insights on language...I know I would.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, if I had your qualifications and skills I would look at 3 paths. First, the corporate world...educators are what I call masters of delivery. So, whether it is help with procedures and policies, or training you are well positioned to work in that area. Second, private ESL work...or even a YouTube channel. And third...with the students heading back to class at the college and university level they will require assistance in the structure, layout and writing of their papers...again this would be on a pay for service basis.....like an Oxford Learning for Higher Levels.
> 
> However, I am sure you have as great a contact list as you have in your qualifications...maybe local TV or radio would welcome your insights on language...I know I would.


I have thought of that first route, Rp. Re the second route, there are some fine ESL programs here in NS that are doing a fine job at no charge for the students. Re the third route, all of the major LMS programs have their own training program for both the prof and students, as well as the universities starting to set up support sites for profs. 

So, I am still hopeful for teaching positions online at some Canadian university. Wish me luck.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I have thought of that first route, Rp. Re the second route, there are some fine ESL programs here in NS that are doing a fine job at no charge for the students. Re the third route, all of the major LMS programs have their own training program for both the prof and students, as well as the universities starting to set up support sites for profs.
> 
> So, I am still hopeful for teaching positions online at some Canadian university. Wish me luck.


You should have a leg up as you have been teaching online for some time. Current circumstances have forced many universities to start pursuing this path more vigorously and their current profs may lack the needed skills.

Sadly age can be a major handicap, though less so in Canada than on the soused side of the 49th.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> You should have a leg up as you have been teaching online for some time. Current circumstances have forced many universities to start pursuing this path more vigorously and their current profs may lack the needed skills.
> 
> Sadly age can be a major handicap, though less so in Canada than on the soused side of the 49th.


True, but even having created and taught nine online courses for two universities, I still have to file the "self identification forms" ………………. and not being a woman, gay, black/indigenous, disabled or somehow different from a white man, I am at the bottom of the list of candidates. I don't oppose this sort of listing, but it means that getting a position these days, even with more courses being put online, is somewhat more difficult. Strange, but my age is not a factor. We shall see.

So, Bob, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## CubaMark

Rps said:


> Marc, if I had your qualifications and skills I would look at 3 paths. First, the corporate world...educators are what I call masters of delivery. So, whether it is help with procedures and policies, or training you are well positioned to work in that area. ....


Indeed! Follow in the footsteps of the greats:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb5oIIPO62g[/ame]


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Fact is, I want to keep working. I keep applying for online teaching jobs in education, history and political science, but have not been successful ……….


Not exactly a great time to be looking for work in the education field. The COVID-19 repercussions come on top of the last decade or so of the move toward hiring primarily temporary faculty for one or two courses per semester, and no tenure-track. No stability, little possibility for advancement, practically no access to resources or research funds. The corporatization of education has been to the sector's detriment.

And now we have things like this:

*Cape Breton University making layoffs to deal with deficit budget*

the university says it has taken several steps, including laying off 60 term employees and issuing temporary layoffs for close to 40 non-faculty staff.

CBU says to date it has also cancelled all work-related travel and reduced operational expenditures by close to $2 million.

As well, the school will increase tuition and fees for the 2020-21 academic year by three per cent or $24 per course.​
*Mount Saint Vincent University intends to cut 100 part-time instructor contracts this fall*

Mount Saint Vincent University is cancelling 100 part-time contracts for the fall semester, causing either fewer courses to be taught or sections of courses to be combined.​
*Some N.S. universities scrimping in anticipation of pandemic-related shortfalls*

Saint Mary's University has instituted a pay freeze for senior managers and administrators for the rest of the fiscal year.

St. Francis Xavier University in Antigonish has laid off all its casual employees and has cancelled typical summer hiring because of lost conference business.

* * *

Kousoulis said he thought universities might actually benefit from the pandemic-induced economic downturn, as people who've lost their jobs look to improve their skills and bolster their resumés. (CM: Yeah, 'cause that's what temporary faculty with PhDs and years of research need to 'be competitive' - more training. Jerk.)

* * *

Usher said he believes universities have been doing their best to transition to online teaching — a pandemic-induced change that many Nova Scotia universities are carrying into the fall semester — but, "a lot of consumers are not going to buy that." 

Usher predicted domestic enrolment will remain relatively stable, but when it comes to international enrolment, he said, "I think most people think it's going to be nasty."

International students make up about 18 per cent of all post-secondary students in Nova Scotia — a proportion that's been growing for at least the last five years, according to figures from the Maritime Provinces Higher Education Commission. ​


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Not exactly a great time to be looking for work in the education field. The COVID-19 repercussions come on top of the last decade or so of the move toward hiring primarily temporary faculty for one or two courses per semester, and no tenure-track. No stability, little possibility for advancement, practically no access to resources or research funds. The corporatization of education has been to the sector's detriment.
> 
> And now we have things like this:
> 
> *Cape Breton University making layoffs to deal with deficit budget*
> 
> the university says it has taken several steps, including laying off 60 term employees and issuing temporary layoffs for close to 40 non-faculty staff.
> 
> CBU says to date it has also cancelled all work-related travel and reduced operational expenditures by close to $2 million.
> 
> As well, the school will increase tuition and fees for the 2020-21 academic year by three per cent or $24 per course.​
> *Mount Saint Vincent University intends to cut 100 part-time instructor contracts this fall*
> 
> Mount Saint Vincent University is cancelling 100 part-time contracts for the fall semester, causing either fewer courses to be taught or sections of courses to be combined.​
> *Some N.S. universities scrimping in anticipation of pandemic-related shortfalls*
> 
> Saint Mary's University has instituted a pay freeze for senior managers and administrators for the rest of the fiscal year.
> 
> St. Francis Xavier University in Antigonish has laid off all its casual employees and has cancelled typical summer hiring because of lost conference business.
> 
> * * *
> 
> Kousoulis said he thought universities might actually benefit from the pandemic-induced economic downturn, as people who've lost their jobs look to improve their skills and bolster their resumés. (CM: Yeah, 'cause that's what temporary faculty with PhDs and years of research need to 'be competitive' - more training. Jerk.)
> 
> * * *
> 
> Usher said he believes universities have been doing their best to transition to online teaching — a pandemic-induced change that many Nova Scotia universities are carrying into the fall semester — but, "a lot of consumers are not going to buy that."
> 
> Usher predicted domestic enrolment will remain relatively stable, but when it comes to international enrolment, he said, "I think most people think it's going to be nasty."
> 
> International students make up about 18 per cent of all post-secondary students in Nova Scotia — a proportion that's been growing for at least the last five years, according to figures from the Maritime Provinces Higher Education Commission. ​


Thanks for the info, Mark, but I am way ahead of you. I have been keeping track of jobs are posted for every NS university that I might qualify for, even for an on-campus job at Acadia, about an hour drive from here, back when I thought there might be a Spring semester. Such is Life. I have mainly applied to Dal, Acadia, MSVU, CBU and StFX,


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...P4GaUm_FR4aGK7YY0OZwHdRTVLWNnAKqfgUVplWLKVCzI

Mark, saw this and thought of you.


----------



## pm-r

A recent email from Crystal:

On Jun 24, 2020, at 11:39 AM, Crystal Sinclair <[email protected]> wrote:

Hi everyone, 
We are hoping that people would share a story or a memory as well as any photos they might have to honour our dad’s legacy. We think a fitting tribute to a newspaper publisher would be to put them in print (newspaper format) and share with those that were close to him. If you have anything that you would like to contribute, it can be emailed to [email protected]. A Celebration of Life will be announced at a further date. Thanks for all the love and concern expressed to our family during this sad time. He is so very missed. ❤

Greg, Matt and Crystal

On Jun 21, 2020, at 17:50, Crystal Sinclair <[email protected]> wrote:

Thank you to both of you. My dad was very proud of ehMac and years ago made me set up an account because he told me it was to be my “go-to spot” if I ever had questions about my Apple products. Jokes on him! He was my go-to for everything and I never used my ehMac account! Over the years I had forgotten about it but in scrolling through the link that Patrick shared, I see my dad was very active. One day when my heart isn’t so heavy, I will scroll through and remember him fondly. Feel free to share the news with the community. All of his friends and family have been notified. As time moves on, we’ll be looking to share memories and stories. EhMac might be a good place for me to find some. My dad had a long history of celebrating Christmas with some Lemon Hart rum...a tradition he shared with his dad and granddad. His request was to be cremated with no service but we will host a celebration at a later date in his favourite establishment here in St. Albert. We will do that with Lemon Hart and that Steam Whistle beer he wanted so badly on his final night of life. 

On behalf of my brothers, Greg and Matt, and my mom, thanks for caring so much about him and being such good online friends to him!

Crystal

---------



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

I got the same email, Patrick. Thanks for sharing it with all of us here in The Shang. I shall send some personal items that Don and I shared to her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Still trying to think of a moment/memory that Don and I had over the years to share with Crystal. We shall see.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Rps

Morning all.....a smile for you...

Little Johnny was in class and the teacher announced that they were going to try something different to help everyone get to know each other a little better, and to help with their spelling.

She explained, "I want you to stand up and give us the occupation of your father, spell it, and say one thing he would give us all if he was here today."

The first student raised her hand to volunteer.

"Marcy," the teacher said. "You may go first."

Marcy replied, "My father is a banker. B-A-N-K-E-R and if he was here today, he would give us all a shiny new penny."

The teacher said, "Very nice, Marcy, who wants to go next?"

Kevin stood up and announced, "My father is a baker. B-A-K-E-R and if he was here today, he would give us all a freshly-baked cookie."

"Very good," the teacher told Kevin.
Jeff was next, and he said, "My father is an accountant. A-K, no wait, A-C-K, no..."

Before he could attempt to spell it once more, the teacher cut him off and told him to sit back down and to think about it for a while. When he thought he knew how to spell it, he could stand back up and try again.

Little Johnny raised his hand in excitement hoping to be acknowledged by the teacher. The teacher called on little Johnny to go next.

Johnny said, "My dad is a bookie. B-O-O-K-I-E and if he was here today, he would give us all 20:1 odds Jeff will never be able to spell "accountant."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 92808


:clap::clap:

I was not able to find some Lemon Hart locally, but a neighbor had some and gave me 2 shots to wish Don a happy birthday. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I got the same email, Patrick. Thanks for sharing it with all of us here in The Shang. I shall send some personal items that Don and I shared to her.



For those who are wondering about Crystal's e-mail address, just use the one that is included with her complete e-mail and including her full name with the period "." And then just remove the exes "x" I installed to mess up the spambots harvesting her e-mail address If you have anything you would like to send her.

If it's the first time, just adds a short note that you are an ehmac.ca member so that she will understand the connection.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap:
> 
> I was not able to find some Lemon Hart locally, but a neighbor had some and gave me 2 shots to wish Don a happy birthday. :clap:



HAPPY BIRTHDAY DON
WE SHALL BE MISSING YOU.

I wish I had such kind neighbors and I would have a shot to celebrate.

And Marc, It looks like there is more available if these stores aren't too far away:

_*lemon hart rum where to buy nova scotia canada*_
https://www.google.com/search?safe=...hUKEwjqj5THo53qAhW-JTQIHUElB48Q4dUDCAw&uact=5

Tell them Don sent you. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DON
> WE SHALL BE MISSING YOU.
> 
> I wish I had such kind neighbors and I would have a shot to celebrate.
> 
> And Marc, It looks like there is more available if these stores aren't too far away:
> 
> _*lemon hart rum where to buy nova scotia canada*_
> https://www.google.com/search?safe=...hUKEwjqj5THo53qAhW-JTQIHUElB48Q4dUDCAw&uact=5
> 
> Tell them Don sent you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


A is our NSLC store, but they are out. So, I have "borrowed" a couple of shots from a neighbor. I shall have them at 3:10PM out time …………… in honor of one of Don's favorite movies, 3:10 to Yuma. We used to send PMs back and forth re the best parts of the various versions. Yes, he shall be missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's to you, Don. Watched a bit of your favorite 3:10 to Yuma version https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Gs37VKZc4 with Glenn Ford, and a bit of my favorite version with Russell Crowe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV4WFBjc01I

"You were one tough son of a bitch." Paix, mon ami. I shall miss you. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. I still check out archived editions of SAP every so often. That shall be one of Don's legacies.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Yes, Marc, I think you are right on SAP....an a fine legacy it is.

Are expecting rain today, some areas might hit 3 inches...so a race to do the lawn work...but it will also be humid in the 90s.

Will be checking out Netflix’s Perry Mason tonight....hell I still remember the Raymond Burr series on TV.....in black and white!

I wish they’d bring back a good version of The Saint.....they tried a few years ago but it was dreadful....so was the movie.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Yes, Marc, I think you are right on SAP....an a fine legacy it is.
> 
> Are expecting rain today, some areas might hit 3 inches...so a race to do the lawn work...but it will also be humid in the 90s.
> 
> Will be checking out Netflix’s Perry Mason tonight....hell I still remember the Raymond Burr series on TV.....in black and white!
> 
> I wish they’d bring back a good version of The Saint.....they tried a few years ago but it was dreadful....so was the movie.....


Morning, Rp. 

Send some of that rain our way.

The clip I watched on the New Perry Mason looks interesting. I was never a fan of the Raymond Burr PM, but this new show is his pre legal days when he was a PI.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, does your library carry Hoopla? It is a free streaming service . They carry interesting series. One I like is from New Zealand called Brokenwood Mysteries. It is about a country music loving police detective....it is like a mix of Death in Paradise, Morse, and Midsomer Murders...kind of fun....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, does your library carry Hoopla? It is a free streaming service . They carry interesting series. One I like is from New Zealand called Brokenwood Mysteries. It is about a country music loving police detective....it is like a mix of Death in Paradise, Morse, and Midsomer Murders...kind of fun....


Never heard of Hoopla, Rp. The library here is still closed until next week.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, here it is part of the e-services on their web site....you might have the same setup which doesn’t need to be in person in the library...many also have Kanopy as a free service as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, here it is part of the e-services on their web site....you might have the same setup which doesn’t need to be in person in the library...many also have Kanopy as a free service as well.


Merci. Were you thinking of including a URL?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Merci. Were you thinking of including a URL?


Tried finding one, it’s a bit weird...there is the app in the App Store. Since it’s tied to a library your library has to be linked. Wonder if Memorial had it? I tried to find it on your local library but Hoopla didn’t show up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Tried finding one, it’s a bit weird...there is the app in the App Store. Since it’s tied to a library your library has to be linked. Wonder if Memorial had it? I tried to find it on your local library but Hoopla didn’t show up.


Merci. I find that I am reading more and watching TV much less these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. A quiet day so far.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Wild night last night with gallons of rain and lightning....it went on for hours. Poor Guinness, not much you can do other than hold him. We are in for a stretch of 90f+ weather this coming week .... and with that...fireworks.....I figure Guinness will loose about 2 pounds with all his shaking. And they are fireworks crazy in my neighbourhood.

Friday we finally made it to Stage 2..... will wait a while before hitting a restaurant as I’m not really a patio guy....but it’s nice to have option.

My goal this weekend is to learn how to use Zoom, which I loaded on my iPad, and to learn The Hollies “Look Through Any Window”...

Sunday night is my PBS time with Masterpiece Theatre and Mystery...... We have had lots of drive by celebrations here....birthdays, anniversaries, graduations.....a steady stream of cars honking.....while it can be annoying what else can people do to show they care....it’s good to see people can find a way to have fun under these conditions.......


----------



## pm-r

> My goal this weekend is to learn how to use Zoom, which I loaded on my iPad,



Just curious, but if you have ever used Skype, what are your reasons for switching to use Zoom???




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Just curious, but if you have ever used Skype, what are your reasons for switching to use Zoom???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hi Patrick, personally I like Face Time, however many of my contacts have moved away from iOS devices and went to Skype. Now they have moved to Zoom....so I have to go with the flow I guess.


----------



## pm-r

> Hi Patrick, personally I like Face Time,



We had just too much trouble trying to use Apple's Face Time and its feature are rather minimal and pathetic as well as being very limited on its Apple device usage.

We've been using Skype for years now and it seems odd as to how many switched to or started using Zoom just because their social media friends did. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick.....‘‘tis true on moving to Zoom. However many of my contacts use it for business, so they have the high octane model. So I just have to go with the flow....

How are things on the Left Coast?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Wild night last night with gallons of rain and lightning....it went on for hours. Poor Guinness, not much you can do other than hold him. We are in for a stretch of 90f+ weather this coming week .... and with that...fireworks.....I figure Guinness will loose about 2 pounds with all his shaking. And they are fireworks crazy in my neighbourhood.
> 
> Friday we finally made it to Stage 2..... will wait a while before hitting a restaurant as I’m not really a patio guy....but it’s nice to have option.
> 
> My goal this weekend is to learn how to use Zoom, which I loaded on my iPad, and to learn The Hollies “Look Through Any Window”...
> 
> Sunday night is my PBS time with Masterpiece Theatre and Mystery...... We have had lots of drive by celebrations here....birthdays, anniversaries, graduations.....a steady stream of cars honking.....while it can be annoying what else can people do to show they care....it’s good to see people can find a way to have fun under these conditions.......


Rp, we really need some of that rain here in NS. Send some out way.

The Atlantic Provinces are entering a "bubble" next week. Travel will be allowed between the provinces. No new cases for the past 2-4 weeks, depending upon which province you are in …………………… so wish us luck.

Zoom is easy and a bit of fun. Just follow the yellow boxes around your name or face to see who is talking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, personally I like Face Time, however many of my contacts have moved away from iOS devices and went to Skype. Now they have moved to Zoom....so I have to go with the flow I guess.


I find Zoom easier to use than Skype.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick.....‘‘tis true on moving to Zoom. However many of my contacts use it for business, so they have the high octane model. So I just have to go with the flow....
> 
> How are things on the Left Coast?


Yes, I use the basic model which limits you to a 40 minute session. My wife has the business model which has unlimited access and a few nice features for discussions with people in a group. No lag time.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O0...Zgk4ZsHs-zsYHchVUl4pZ7aGZoR6htCFRS9r_wnS1FX8Q

You can see where we live at about the 30 second mark of this video clip. We are to the left of the Lunenburg Academy in the cluster of trees.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SKp1IO797s


----------



## Rps

Well this is fun.....just got a Tornado Warning for our area.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well this is fun.....just got a Tornado Warning for our area.....
> 
> View attachment 92810


Wow!!! Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dodged a bullet.....Belle River might have a different view will see tomorrow.....fun.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Dodged a bullet.....Belle River might have a different view will see tomorrow.....fun.



Phew... nice relief... 




- Patrick
======


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> We had just too much trouble trying to use Apple's Face Time and its feature are rather minimal and pathetic as well as being very limited on its Apple device usage.


Agreed. One would think Apple would have pushed a feature update to FaceTime to include some basic things like Screen Sharing, other useful videoconferencing features, in response to the lockdown. Perhaps it's just too quick a turnaround for their coders, but one would hope they have it in the pipe. I mean - iChat was a pretty great app, and then they went and split it into Screen Sharing and Messages or whatever the heck... it really messed up a long-distance tech support thing I had going on. I still can't understand the lack of a live-status buddy list.... 



pm-r said:


> We've been using Skype for years now and it seems odd as to how many switched to or started using Zoom just because their social media friends did.


I pretty much abandoned Skype once Microsoft acquired it and started "improving" it into the ground. For the longest time I tried every trick in the book to keep one version that worked (was it 7.59.37?) functioning. But eventually, it just refused to work and/or was forcibly updated to a newer version (despite un-checking the auto update option). Grrrrr. Microsoft. Everything they touch turns to s***.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet Sunday here in Lunrnburg, NS …………… stay well and stay safe, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm and sunny this morning as last night’s weather has taken the humidity out so far. No word of any damage in Belle River or Leamington so good day so far.

Will be firing up the BBQ today.....Guinness’ favourite time as he always gets a piece of steak. Haven’t braved going to the mall as yet.....might this week. Have been waiting for the movies to open up....that will be in a while I’m sure.

Maybe it’s me but it doesn’t seem like a long weekend this weekend.....We usually have a massive fireworks display at the riverfront...Detroit and Windsor have been doing it for about 70 years....with crowds of around a million people.....not this year. In what is the dumbest move they have decided to put the display on in August....but without crowds.......good luck with that.

Marc hoping our rain moved your way.....it was heading in that direction last I looked....just hope you don’t get flooded.

Anyone notice any dust from that huge cloud down south?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...G3ssBgBvbYaE5gYnvegQRu9ugPMGqFwOQD_MQWI-BGEJ4

Was just reading about that dust cloud. Might even get a bit of it up this way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm and sunny this morning as last night’s weather has taken the humidity out so far. No word of any damage in Belle River or Leamington so good day so far.
> 
> Will be firing up the BBQ today.....Guinness’ favourite time as he always gets a piece of steak. Haven’t braved going to the mall as yet.....might this week. Have been waiting for the movies to open up....that will be in a while I’m sure.
> 
> Maybe it’s me but it doesn’t seem like a long weekend this weekend.....We usually have a massive fireworks display at the riverfront...Detroit and Windsor have been doing it for about 70 years....with crowds of around a million people.....not this year. In what is the dumbest move they have decided to put the display on in August....but without crowds.......good luck with that.
> 
> Marc hoping our rain moved your way.....it was heading in that direction last I looked....just hope you don’t get flooded.
> 
> Anyone notice any dust from that huge cloud down south?


Afternoon, Rp. No BBQ for us today, since we finally got some off and on rain.

Don't think that there will be fireworks over the Lunenburg harbor, which is just fine for our dogs who do NOT like the sound. There was talk about using fireworks that had the light but not the bangs.

Not sure when I shall want to go to the movies once again. 

Stay well and stay safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I use the basic model which limits you to a 40 minute session. My wife has the business model which has unlimited access and a few nice features for discussions with people in a group. No lag time.




Zoom.app has a time limit???

We don't use it, but we have _never_ had any such time limit when using Skype. And we have certainly used more time than that with our son. his wife and new granddaughter on multiple video calls.

And we certainly have the option to set up a group calling and adding our son in Whitehorse or the one in Okotoks and his family to the conversation, and still no time limit.




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...G3ssBgBvbYaE5gYnvegQRu9ugPMGqFwOQD_MQWI-BGEJ4
> 
> Was just reading about that dust cloud. Might even get a bit of it up this way. We shall see.



Wow...!!! Thanks for that info guys.

If such dust particles can be carried such distances, Is there any reason the COVID virus couldn't hitch a ride...???

Looks like the Pacific North West might be too far away for it to travel to.





- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Not sure when I shall want to go to the movies once again.




I can't imagine there's even a decent quality movie that would be worth going to see and certainly not worth taking a chance, especially in an old crowded theatre probably with old unmaintained HVAC Air Circulation Systems.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Zoom.app has a time limit???
> 
> We don't use it, but we have _never_ had any such time limit when using Skype. And we have certainly used more time than that with our son. his wife and new granddaughter on multiple video calls.
> 
> And we certainly have the option to set up a group calling and adding our son in Whitehorse or the one in Okotoks and his family to the conversation, and still no time limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Not sure how long we usually talk on FT or Skype but I would bet it’s longer than 40 minutes .


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Wow...!!! Thanks for that info guys.
> 
> If such dust particles can be carried such distances, Is there any reason the COVID virus couldn't hitch a ride...???
> 
> Looks like the Pacific North West might be too far away for it to travel to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Don’t think it’s possible for the virus to survive long outside a host...so no fear there.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I can't imagine there's even a decent quality movie that would be worth going to see and certainly not worth taking a chance, especially in an old crowded theatre probably with old unmaintained HVAC Air Circulation Systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


While there has been a paucity of films out, I’m sure it won’t be long before they ramp up. We are fortunate in that the movie houses here are very well maintained . But it will probably take some time before we see the blockbusters and full houses again. 

I think most of us here would just like the prospect of getting out and around where you usually go....


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Zoom.app has a time limit???
> 
> We don't use it, but we have _never_ had any such time limit when using Skype. And we have certainly used more time than that with our son. his wife and new granddaughter on multiple video calls.
> 
> And we certainly have the option to set up a group calling and adding our son in Whitehorse or the one in Okotoks and his family to the conversation, and still no time limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The free Zoom app has a 40 minute time limit per session. The business app that has a small fee has unlimited time and special features for conversations that include up to 40 people. We have only used it for 8 people spread out over four provinces.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow...!!! Thanks for that info guys.
> 
> If such dust particles can be carried such distances, Is there any reason the COVID virus couldn't hitch a ride...???
> 
> Looks like the Pacific North West might be too far away for it to travel to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, the Jet Stream is sending it up from Florida our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I can't imagine there's even a decent quality movie that would be worth going to see and certainly not worth taking a chance, especially in an old crowded theatre probably with old unmaintained HVAC Air Circulation Systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap::clap: Strongly agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> While there has been a paucity of films out, I’m sure it won’t be long before they ramp up. We are fortunate in that the movie houses here are very well maintained . But it will probably take some time before we see the blockbusters and full houses again.
> 
> I think most of us here would just like the prospect of getting out and around where you usually go....


Nova Scotia has been Covid free for two weeks, and this area of NS has not had a case in eight weeks. Still, I do not venture far from home, and when Deborah goes to the store for food, or a nursery for some bedding plants, or the drug store, etc, she wears a mask.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, I see what you mean now.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...kmF1fgtkCeyTwlEQyAN3c5RXiS-2C6IyH8fQegxV5YUh0


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I see what you mean now.
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...kmF1fgtkCeyTwlEQyAN3c5RXiS-2C6IyH8fQegxV5YUh0


That’s normal here....I’ve never been in a place that had as many storms....this is the only place I’ve lived that regularly has thunder storms in the winter........


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> That’s normal here....I’ve never been in a place that had as many storms....this is the only place I’ve lived that regularly has thunder storms in the winter........




I wonder if it has anything to do with the city name and the association with _*wind*_???? _*Wind*_...sor... ie: _*Windsor*_.

Did it get named after all the _*wind*_ and storms???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That’s normal here....I’ve never been in a place that had as many storms....this is the only place I’ve lived that regularly has thunder storms in the winter........


Wow. Thunder is a very rare phenomenon here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sounds of the birds and fog horns in the harbor.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with the city name and the association with _*wind*_???? _*Wind*_...sor... ie: _*Windsor*_.
> 
> Did it get named after all the _*wind*_ and storms???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sometimes it seems like it....or Sandwich....as we are sandwiched between two lakes...


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to the sounds of the birds and fog horns in the harbor.


Quite here as well. Sunny with a high of 28c and no rain....

Marc did you get some rain other than sprinkles?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sometimes it seems like it....or Sandwich....as we are sandwiched between two lakes...


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Quite here as well. Sunny with a high of 28c and no rain....
> 
> Marc did you get some rain other than sprinkles?


Not heavy rain which we needed. A light shower is not enough.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to the sounds of the birds and fog horns in the harbor.



The webcam for Lunenburg Harbour is still down
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/
But the one for Liverpool Is still active and working like some others and sure shows some heavy fog.
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/liverpool/

But I like the one at White Point Beach because you can always put it in the background but still listen to the surf coming in. Nice and beach and any surf only about 200 feet away from the bedroom.

Froggy right now:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The webcam for Lunenburg Harbour is still down
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/
> But the one for Liverpool Is still active and working like some others and sure shows some heavy fog.
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/liverpool/
> 
> But I like the one at White Point Beach because you can always put it in the background but still listen to the surf coming in. Nice and beach and any surf only about 200 feet away from the bedroom.
> 
> Froggy right now:
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I do love the sound of fog horns, as I love sitting out in the fog on my deck early in the morning, listening to the birds. It is a calming way to start the day. Paix, mon ami.

How is Life treating you and your family these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...dsor-essex/ar-BB166A3t?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds

Stay safe, Rp.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I do love the sound of fog horns, as I love sitting out in the fog on my deck early in the morning, listening to the birds. It is a calming way to start the day. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> How is Life treating you and your family these days?



Life is good thanks Marc, even though my body Is not in the best of health and with my legs and feet and hands barely working that will probably not get better due to arthritis etc. according to the doctor.

But at least my COPD and heart condition problems are under control and I have been able to avoid going back to the hospital. The last stint was not very pleasant and was a little bit scary, especially when one is having a really hard time breathing and feels like you are drowning. Back home, doing fairly well, and the doctor says things are looking good.

As to the fog horns being relaxing, it changes drastically if one is out in a boat in a thick fog In a busy shipping channel with foghorns going off all around you and no radar reflector on your small boat.

Been there done that, but actually glad we sold our 23' I/O powerboat a few years ago when we had some engine mechanical problems that the insurance company would not pay for even though we had been paying for the mechanical coverage insurance for 25 years. Thieving bastards!!!

We ended up selling the boat to the mechanic for $2,000.00 when it would have been worth close to $12,000.00.

Anyway, I don't really miss it very much, and certainly don't miss the cost of keeping it running and maintained and moored etc., and besides, It would not be safe to keep using it with my body in its current poor physical state.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...dsor-essex/ar-BB166A3t?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds
> 
> Stay safe, Rp.


I wouldn't be surprised. if we move back to level 1.....you would be stupid to think this isn't getting scary here, and yet we have many who float through thinking they are invincible...


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Life is good thanks Marc, even though my body Is not in the best of health and with my legs and feet and hands barely working that will probably not get better due to arthritis etc. according to the doctor.
> 
> But at least my COPD and heart condition problems are under control and I have been able to avoid going back to the hospital. The last stint was not very pleasant and was a little bit scary, especially when one is having a really hard time breathing and feels like you are drowning. Back home, doing fairly well, and the doctor says things are looking good.
> 
> As to the fog horns being relaxing, it changes drastically if one is out in a boat in a thick fog In a busy shipping channel with foghorns going off all around you and no radar reflector on your small boat.
> 
> Been there done that, but actually glad we sold our 23' I/O powerboat a few years ago when we had some engine mechanical problems that the insurance company would not pay for even though we had been paying for the mechanical coverage insurance for 25 years. Thieving bastards!!!
> 
> We ended up selling the boat to the mechanic for $2,000.00 when it would have been worth close to $12,000.00.
> 
> Anyway, I don't really miss it very much, and certainly don't miss the cost of keeping it running and maintained and moored etc., and besides, It would not be safe to keep using it with my body in its current poor physical state.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Good to hear you are staying out of the hospital, Patrick. Bonne chance, mon ami.

I have never been a boating person.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. if we move back to level 1.....you would be stupid to think this isn't getting scary here, and yet we have many who float through thinking they are invincible...




I worry here when we go into the Atlantic Province bubble this week. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I worry here when we go into the Atlantic Province bubble this week. We shall see.


I’m not sure how that would work? Take the so called border closure....you can’t drive across but you can fly almost anywhere to the U.S.


----------



## bhil

It's been many, many years since I've been to this site, and into the Shangri-la Clubhouse, but over the last few weeks when the St. Albert's Place website wasn't updated, I had gotten a terrible sinking feeling in my stomach, and I knew that if anywhere I would find Don it would be here. I was heartbroken to come in and find my worst fears confirmed.

Don was an amazing man, and my condolences go out to his family and all of his friends for this great loss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m not sure how that would work? Take the so called border closure....you can’t drive across but you can fly almost anywhere to the U.S.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> It's been many, many years since I've been to this site, and into the Shangri-la Clubhouse, but over the last few weeks when the St. Albert's Place website wasn't updated, I had gotten a terrible sinking feeling in my stomach, and I knew that if anywhere I would find Don it would be here. I was heartbroken to come in and find my worst fears confirmed.
> 
> Don was an amazing man, and my condolences go out to his family and all of his friends for this great loss.


Yes, Don's death leaves a loss in so many places with so many people. :-(

Phil (I think that is your name), how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some coffee is brewing as we start a new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....on the eve of Canada Day what else would a Canadian post.....not sure of the accuracy but is interesting...

https://www.boredpanda.com/amazing-...ITbquMweqQ1XhVVa24Jxz6tf0S6YBTFkEZ7ivZWXdxr_Q


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....on the eve of Canada Day what else would a Canadian post.....not sure of the accuracy but is interesting...
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/amazing-...ITbquMweqQ1XhVVa24Jxz6tf0S6YBTFkEZ7ivZWXdxr_Q


Very interesting if they are true stats.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy pre-Canada Day. Got my flag out once again.

July 1, Memorial Day

"While Canadians celebrate nationhood July 1, the date means something very different to the people of Newfoundland and Labrador, Robert Everett-Green writes. One hundred years ago at Beaumont-Hamel, on the first day of the Somme offensive, nearly 90 per cent of the Newfoundland Regiment was wiped out.

9:15 a.m., July 1, 1916: 758 soldiers and 23 officers begin their advance
9:45 a.m.: 85 per cent of the force is dead, dying or wounded
July 2, 1916: 68 men report for roll call."

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/new...GQrYkom-cMiJBvw61DDYVmxuGrRhHEsJ3XV2iG7DkU8u4


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Happy pre-Canada Day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Canada Day to one and all. May it be a peaceful and safe day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Happy Canada Day to one and all. May it be a peaceful and safe day. Paix, mes amis.


Happy Canada Day to you as well Marc. We are in the midst of a heat wave, again, with the 90s being the norm for the next 5 or 6 days. 

It will be burgers on the BBQ tonight and I will finish watching The Family on Netflix....and if you haven’t seen it .....it is probably the most frightening documentary I’ve seen in a while.....certainly explains things.

Hope everyone is safe and healthy...


----------



## Aurora

A Happy Canada Day to everyone. Stay safe everybody. It's gonna be a hot one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Happy Canada Day to you as well Marc. We are in the midst of a heat wave, again, with the 90s being the norm for the next 5 or 6 days.
> 
> It will be burgers on the BBQ tonight and I will finish watching The Family on Netflix....and if you haven’t seen it .....it is probably the most frightening documentary I’ve seen in a while.....certainly explains things.
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and healthy...


Happy Canada Day, Rp. Some sun and 26C temps as we near 2PM. 

BBQ hamburgers here as well.

What is "Family" about on Netflix?


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> A Happy Canada Day to everyone. Stay safe everybody. It's gonna be a hot one.


Same to you, Aurora. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would have posted something like this to Don for his SAP archive. I still think of him each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had a grand hamburger BBQ this evening to celebrate Canada Day.


----------



## FUXL

Veggie cuisine here tonight - falafel sandwiches with a couple of Beaus Lugtread. Lots of people enjoying the outdoors in red and white. We live in a fine country. I treasure it.


----------



## Dr.G.

FUXL said:


> Veggie cuisine here tonight - falafel sandwiches with a couple of Beaus Lugtread. Lots of people enjoying the outdoors in red and white. We live in a fine country. I treasure it.


Sounds good. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. It was a very quiet and peaceful Canada Day. 

My neighbor, a professional photographer, took this picture. A fine way to say good night from Lunenburg. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy post-Canada Day to everyone. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We are in for sizzling temps for the next 10 days....93f and not including the dex.

Marc the Family is about an invisible fellowship who use Jesus as the rationale to get what they want and their influence on U.S. Presidents is incredible....every president since Ike. They are all over the world and they don’t care what you’ve done....you are chosen....and guess who is chosen in current times...yup the Donald! What is really scary is this is real.....well worth watching and answers a lot of questions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We are in for sizzling temps for the next 10 days....93f and not including the dex.
> 
> Marc the Family is about an invisible fellowship who use Jesus as the rationale to get what they want and their influence on U.S. Presidents is incredible....every president since Ike. They are all over the world and they don’t care what you’ve done....you are chosen....and guess who is chosen in current times...yup the Donald! What is really scary is this is real.....well worth watching and answers a lot of questions.


Yikes, stat cool and safe, Rp. XX) 23C and sunny here, but no humidex readings and a nice ocean breeze at just past noon.

That sort of genre is scary in that it is true. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gojemS2v8s

Rp, cool off a bit with some unique baseball stats.


----------



## pm-r

_*Don Sinclair’s Obituary*_

I enclose the email I received from Crystal:



> We finally made arrangements for my dad’s Celebration of Life and are sharing the obituary now.
> 
> Thanks!
> Crystal


----------



## Dr.G.

I got the same email, Patrick. It was a fine obituary.

I asked Crystal what was to become of the SAP site. I go there daily just to view archived items from the past.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> I asked Crystal what was to become of the SAP site. I go there daily just to view archived items from the past.


According to the CIRA WHOIS, mybirdie.ca is registered through the end of April 2023. Note that this is just the domain name - hosting may expire prior to that date, as they're not always purchased from the same company.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> According to the CIRA WHOIS, mybirdie.ca is registered through the end of April 2023. Note that this is just the domain name - hosting may expire prior to that date, as they're not always purchased from the same company.


Mark, I shall pass this on to Crystal. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all..we are under a heat warning here but may get a few thunderstorms....which we hope brings some rain.

We are expecting a deluge of fireworks this weekend due to the 4th and the usual launchers in the neighbourhood.....poor Guinness.

Awaiting hockey and baseball. Just wonder about hockey...if the Cup run goes through August in bubble cities....two months later is the regular season start....will they bubble those as well....or haven’t they thought about that....hmmmmmm

Football who knows.....


----------



## bhil

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Don's death leaves a loss in so many places with so many people. :-(
> 
> Phil (I think that is your name), how is Life treating you these days?


It's Sean, but if I remember correctly, Phil commonly frequented the Clubhouse back when I was a regular as well.  These days? Life is treating me good, but it was a long road to get there. In the time since I've been here, I've started and shutdown a business, moved twice, gotten divorced, gone through a series of medical challenges with my daughter, and spent the last couple of years undergoing a healthy lifestyle change, and now I'm currently debating a career change into being a fitness instructor. My life is finally starting to feel in order, and I'm enjoying it to it's fullest.  

How have you been Marc? Still out east teaching and up to your ears in doxies?


----------



## Rps

Morning Sean, I’m Rp...I don’t think we’ve met here in the Shang. Yes, Don will be missed. A morning “hi” to him here and a browse of SAP were a part of my morning ritual.....not to mention we were both Roughie fans.

Sounds like you’ve had a lot on your plate these past few years.....a career change can be a scary thing....but many times it is that little voice in your head that whispers what you really want deep down. I worked for a manufacturing company and decided I’d like to teach....took me quite a while to listen to that inner voice.....was glad I did. Hope you drop in often.....take care and stay safe.


----------



## bhil

Rps said:


> Morning Sean, I’m Rp...I don’t think we’ve met here in the Shang. Yes, Don will be missed. A morning “hi” to him here and a browse of SAP were a part of my morning ritual.....not to mention we were both Roughie fans.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve had a lot on your plate these past few years.....a career change can be a scary thing....but many times it is that little voice in your head that whispers what you really want deep down. I worked for a manufacturing company and decided I’d like to teach....took me quite a while to listen to that inner voice.....was glad I did. Hope you drop in often.....take care and stay safe.


Nice to meet you Rp! Yes, that's is where I'm at with debating the career change. That little voice is telling me it is what I want deep down, I've already done some of the certifications I need to teach, and I love the community I've found and what I've already done with people. Now it's just taking the leap from the established, well-paying career I had to start over with something I'm going to truly love doing.


----------



## Rps

Well Sean, as I used to counsel my kids....we all make decisions which do not turn out as we’ve planned....but if you make your decision with the best information available for the right reasons...it’s not a bad decision....just one that may or may not work out. The “shoulda, coulda, woulda” haunts...if you make the choice which you are comfortable with ...I mean ...in your soul comfortable with....that’s the one with no regrets. Good luck in making your choice...hope it works out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all..we are under a heat warning here but may get a few thunderstorms....which we hope brings some rain.
> 
> We are expecting a deluge of fireworks this weekend due to the 4th and the usual launchers in the neighbourhood.....poor Guinness.
> 
> Awaiting hockey and baseball. Just wonder about hockey...if the Cup run goes through August in bubble cities....two months later is the regular season start....will they bubble those as well....or haven’t they thought about that....hmmmmmm
> 
> Football who knows.....


Sorry to hear of the heat ……………. and the fireworks.

My betting is that none of the sports seasons finish. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil said:


> It's Sean, but if I remember correctly, Phil commonly frequented the Clubhouse back when I was a regular as well.  These days? Life is treating me good, but it was a long road to get there. In the time since I've been here, I've started and shutdown a business, moved twice, gotten divorced, gone through a series of medical challenges with my daughter, and spent the last couple of years undergoing a healthy lifestyle change, and now I'm currently debating a career change into being a fitness instructor. My life is finally starting to feel in order, and I'm enjoying it to it's fullest.
> 
> How have you been Marc? Still out east teaching and up to your ears in doxies?


Thanks for the update, Sean. You have gone through a great deal, but it sounds as if you are coming out on top.

We are still in Lunenburng, NS with 3 doxies and a Glen of Imaal terrier. I shall not be teaching this Fall, unless something comes through in the next month or so. I do want to be a teleprofessor and have been applying for teaching positions from UBC to Memorial Univ. in NL. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of the heat ……………. and the fireworks.
> 
> My betting is that none of the sports seasons finish. We shall see.


I agree....I really think sporting events will be done for a year or two......maybe they will turn human action video game...but crowds....not likely..........that is unless you are a football fan in Texas......nothing will stop those people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I agree....I really think sporting events will be done for a year or two......maybe they will turn human action video game...but crowds....not likely..........that is unless you are a football fan in Texas......nothing will stop those people.


I have been watching old Blue Jays games on TSN …………. and each one they chose to air is a classic matchup that the Jays somehow won. Interesting to see the Jays' players from years past. There are also past matchup from world series games, but I just watch the ones from 2010/12/14.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I’ve tried watching past games...but for the most part I know who won so I loose interest. I was watching the KBO games..but with no crowd they are dull so I stopped watching. I’m now watching the history of my favourite bands on YouTube....sad .....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I’ve tried watching past games...but for the most part I know who won so I loose interest. I was watching the KBO games..but with no crowd they are dull so I stopped watching. I’m now watching the history of my favourite bands on YouTube....sad .....


Well, I like to see how the Jays win their games from the past ………………….. and LOVE watching the SF Giants win their World Series games in 2010/12/14. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy 4th of July to any Americans out there in ehMacLand. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc.....and yes happy Fourth to all our American friends.

A morning smile for you

There was one little boy in the teacher’s class who really struggled to learn.

One day the teacher asked him who signed the Declaration of Independence, and of course he didn’t know.

The teacher asked him every day for a week but still he couldn’t give the right answer.

Finally, in desperation, she called the boy’s father to come and see her. She said to him, “Your boy won’t tell me who signed the Declaration of Independence.”

The father said to his son, “Come here, boy, and sit down.”

The boy duly did as he was told and then his dad said to him, “Now if you signed that stupid thing, just admit it so we can get out of here.”


----------



## winwintoo

Good morning, I was shocked to see Don’s obituary in our local paper this morning. 

I remember him fondly. There was a time in my life when mental illness kept me isolated and frightened. Being able to share with all of you kept me moving forward. I’m eternally grateful for your company.


----------



## eMacMan

winwintoo said:


> Good morning, I was shocked to see Don’s obituary in our local paper this morning.
> 
> I remember him fondly. There was a time in my life when mental illness kept me isolated and frightened. Being able to share with all of you kept me moving forward. I’m eternally grateful for your company.


I'll try this again. Here is the link to Don's Obituary in the Edmonton Journal:
https://edmontonjournal.remembering.ca/obituary/donald-sinclair-1079462916

He is missed by many of us. Just this morning I caught myself clicking on the link to the SAP.


----------



## Rps

Well hello Margaret glad to hear from you. Yes, Don’s passing has been a shock to us all....he touched so many people...he will be missed.
How are you doing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc.....and yes happy Fourth to all our American friends.
> 
> A morning smile for you
> 
> There was one little boy in the teacher’s class who really struggled to learn.
> 
> One day the teacher asked him who signed the Declaration of Independence, and of course he didn’t know.
> 
> The teacher asked him every day for a week but still he couldn’t give the right answer.
> 
> Finally, in desperation, she called the boy’s father to come and see her. She said to him, “Your boy won’t tell me who signed the Declaration of Independence.”
> 
> The father said to his son, “Come here, boy, and sit down.”
> 
> The boy duly did as he was told and then his dad said to him, “Now if you signed that stupid thing, just admit it so we can get out of here.”


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> Good morning, I was shocked to see Don’s obituary in our local paper this morning.
> 
> I remember him fondly. There was a time in my life when mental illness kept me isolated and frightened. Being able to share with all of you kept me moving forward. I’m eternally grateful for your company.


Good to see you back here in The Shang, Margaret. Yes, Don's death was a shock for us all. He was like an older brother to me. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I'll try this again. Here is the link to Don's Obituary in the Edmonton Journal:
> https://edmontonjournal.remembering.ca/obituary/donald-sinclair-1079462916
> 
> He is missed by many of us. Just this morning I caught myself clicking on the link to the SAP.


Thanks for the link, Bob. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday coffee is brewing. No SAP to browse while it is being brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnI...SX-1BHuUx90RAUAbMXpXtaHwk2f8wVAulfLZakq66fRzY


----------



## Rps

And now something to do while you are battling the heat:

Brain teasers....how many can you get right?


1. Johnny's mother had three children. The first child was named April. The second child was named May. What was the third child's name?

2. There is a clerk at the butcher shop, he is five feet ten inches tall and he wears size 13 sneakers. What does he weigh?

3. Before Mt. Everest was discovered, what was the highest mountain in the world?

4. How much dirt is there in a hole... that measures two feet by three feet by four feet?

5. What word in the English Language... is always spelled incorrectly?

6. Billy was born on December 28th, yet his birthday is always in the summer. How is this possible?

7. In California, you cannot take a picture of a man with a wooden leg. Why not?

8. What was the President's Name...in 1975?

9. If you were running a race, and you passed the person in 2nd place, what place would you be in now?

10. Which is correct to say, "The yolk of the egg are white" or "The yolk of the egg is white"?

11. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in a third field?

Here are the Answers: (No peeking!)

1. Johnny's mother had three children. The first child was named April. The second child was named May. What was the third child's name?

Answer: Johnny, of course.

2. There is a clerk at the butcher shop, he is five feet ten inches tall, and he wears size 13 sneakers. What does he weigh?

Answer: Meat.

3. Before Mt. Everest was discovered, what was the highest mountain in the world?

Answer: Mt. Everest; it just wasn't discovered yet. [You're not very good at this are you?]

4. How much dirt is there in a hole that measures two feet by three feet by four feet?

Answer: There is no dirt in a hole.

5. What word in the English Language is always spelled incorrectly?

Answer: Incorrectly

6. Billy was born on December 28th, yet his birthday is always in the summer. How is this possible?

Answer: Billy lives in the Southern Hemisphere.

7. In California, you cannot take a picture of a man with a wooden leg. Why not?

Answer: You can't take pictures with a wooden leg. You need a camera to take pictures.

8. What was the President's Name in 1975?

Answer: Same as is it now – Donald Trump [Oh, come on ..]

9. If you were running a race, and you passed the person in 2nd place, what place would you be in now?

Answer: You would be in 2nd. Well, you passed the person in second place, not first.

10. Which is correct to say, "The yolk of the egg are white" or "The yolk of the egg is white"?

Answer: Neither, the yolk of the egg is yellow [Duh]

11. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in another field?

Answer: One If he combines all of his haystacks, they all become one big one.

IMPOSSIBILITIES IN THE WORLD

1) You can't count your hair.

2) You can't wash your eyes with soap.

3) You can't breathe through your nose when your tongue is out.

Put your tongue back in your mouth, you silly person.

Ten (10) Things I know about you.

1) You are reading this.

2) You are human.

3) You can't say the letter ''P'' without separating your lips.

4) You just attempted to do it.

6) You are laughing at yourself.

7) You have a smile on your face and you skipped No. 5.

8) You just checked to see if there is a No. 5.

9) You laugh at this because you are a fun loving person & everyone does it too.

10) You are probably going to send this to see who else falls for it.

You have received this e-mail because I didn't want to be alone in the idiot category.

TO ALL MY INTELLIGENT FRIENDS:

Keep that brain working; try to figure this one out....

See if you can figure out what these seven words all have in common?

1. Banana

2. Dresser

3. Grammar

4. Potato

5. Revive

6. Uneven

7. Assess

Give it another try....

Look at each word carefully. You'll kick yourself when you discover the

Answer. This is so cool.....


NOW DON'T LET ME DOWN

No, it is not that they all have at least 2 double letters...

Answer is below!

Answer:

In all of the words listed, if you take the first letter, place it at the end of the word, and then spell the word backwards, it will be the same word.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good ones, Rp. Much heat there? Still cloudy and 17C here.

Fireworks last night over Detroit?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc. We are expecting to hit 40C here today or tomorrow....and at least 9 more days in the high 30s. Its been so hot most of the meals are done on the BBQ...where I sit in my garage and watch it.... I'm beginning to run out of things to put on it...maybe just do soup and sandwich.

Detroit cancelled the fireworks until August....but we had a few locals last night...not too bad they were done by 11 pm.

Im starting to get into Netflix's Perry Mason....but tonight it's my PBS night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc. We are expecting to hit 40C here today or tomorrow....and at least 9 more days in the high 30s. Its been so hot most of the meals are done on the BBQ...where I sit in my garage and watch it.... I'm beginning to run out of things to put on it...maybe just do soup and sandwich.
> 
> Detroit cancelled the fireworks until August....but we had a few locals last night...not too bad they were done by 11 pm.
> 
> Im starting to get into Netflix's Perry Mason....but tonight it's my PBS night.


Wow, I do NOT miss those hot and humid days when I lived in Georgia. I sit in our basement when it hits 30C with the humidex here in Lunenburg. We have only had about 3 of those days so far this year. There is a low stalled over us here in coastal Nova Scotia which is causing the heat and humidity to sit over you folks. Sorry.

Some of those brain teasers are really good. Don would have liked them for his SAP site along with the Whatzit pics.


----------



## Rps

Funny you should say that.... I was thinking of SAP as I posted them...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Funny you should say that.... I was thinking of SAP as I posted them...


Yes, a great many things remind me of Don. Some mornings he would just be finishing uploading the day's SAP and I would come online. We would chat on Facebook for a bit before he went back to sleep. He is missed by many. Still hard to think he is gone, since it was only a month ago that he told us he was not feeling well.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, a great many things remind me of Don. Some mornings he would just be finishing uploading the day's SAP and I would come online. We would chat on Facebook for a bit before he went back to sleep. He is missed by many. Still hard to think he is gone, since it was only a month ago that he told us he was not feeling well.


I think there is an important lesson in this for us all........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I think there is an important lesson in this for us all........


All too true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Sunday coffee is brewing. _*No SAP to browse while it is being brewed. *_



And I really miss the SAP's Sunday _*Whatizit*_? I think Don enjoyed some of the answers as well.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

eMacMan said:


> I'll try this again. Here is the link to Don's Obituary in the Edmonton Journal:
> https://edmontonjournal.remembering.ca/obituary/donald-sinclair-1079462916
> 
> He is missed by many of us. Just this morning I caught myself clicking on the link to the SAP.



A very nice tribute. Don will be missed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And I really miss the SAP's Sunday _*Whatizit*_? I think Don enjoyed some of the answers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, he would give us all here in The Shang a heads up as to the pic. Most times, I did not have a clue what it was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> A very nice tribute. Don will be missed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true, Frank. He and I became friends here in The Shang.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> So true, Frank. He and I became friends here in The Shang.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?



Well, summer holidays began last week, so there’s that. Not planning to go anywhere this year, so it’s pretty quiet. Catching up on old episodes of Oz and Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well, summer holidays began last week, so there’s that. Not planning to go anywhere this year, so it’s pretty quiet. Catching up on old episodes of Oz and Curb Your Enthusiasm.


Sounds like a plan. I spend my time around the house gardening, reading and caring for our four dogs. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is ready when you are up and about and ready to face the new day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and hot here.....again....today. Hope to get some rain soon as everything is crispy dry.

Our malls are finally open....so makes a change. Tovah and I have a twice daily walk route...each trip is 3.1 miles long. Gotta say in this heat it is very draining to do but you have to do something. We now have some restaurants open, but only if they have a patio.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and hot here.....again....today. Hope to get some rain soon as everything is crispy dry.
> 
> Our malls are finally open....so makes a change. Tovah and I have a twice daily walk route...each trip is 3.1 miles long. Gotta say in this heat it is very draining to do but you have to do something. We now have some restaurants open, but only if they have a patio.....


Morning, Rp. We are finally getting a bit of rain. 

Yes, I find that doing anything outside in high heat/humidity very draining.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Would you stand on the 'Thank God Ledge' in Yosemite National Park?

NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us all start our day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us all start our day. Enjoy.


Morning all. Looks like we might get a break in the heat this week....92f today but dropping to the 80s by the end of the week.

So, I’ve been living in the basement.....the sun and I don’t play well together.

Any BT Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Looks like we might get a break in the heat this week....92f today but dropping to the 80s by the end of the week.
> 
> So, I’ve been living in the basement.....the sun and I don’t play well together.
> 
> Any BT Marc?


Good luck with the heat, Rp. 

Yes, we have your special blend of BT. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all. Looks like we might get a break in the heat this week...._*92f today*_ but dropping to the 80s by the end of the week.
> 
> So, I’ve been living in the basement.....the sun and I don’t play well together.



That's definitely too hot for us and we would probably have to turn on the A/C we seldom have to use. 

I guess the west coast humidity doesn't really help In those temperatures, and I guess this actually belongs in the weather thread.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's definitely too hot for us and we would probably have to turn on the A/C we seldom have to use.
> 
> I guess the west coast humidity doesn't really help In those temperatures, and I guess this actually belongs in the weather thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


To hot for me as well. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing. However, now that I am not teaching online "Over the Hump Day" feels like any other day. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc I, too, found it quite an adjustment when I stopped working. Hobbies seem like a good alternative since community volunteering and travel seem out of the question lately.

I’ve been working on developing my own YouTube channel which allows me to torture the few followers with my music playing. 

Be also been getting into Perry Mason...quite different from the tv show is saw as a child...but very interesting. Penny Dreadful is good as well.

My wife has been watching Anne with an e and was horrified to find out that the CBC cancelled the show after 3 seasons. I think they are going broke and can’t afford to produce these shows....I think it was the same for Strange Empire......I think it’s time to kill CBC tv.....

We finally had rain last night....any for you guys? We are expecting a couple chances further this week.

And as I’m out of BT at home...I’ll take two please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc I, too, found it quite an adjustment when I stopped working. Hobbies seem like a good alternative since community volunteering and travel seem out of the question lately.
> 
> I’ve been working on developing my own YouTube channel which allows me to torture the few followers with my music playing.
> 
> Be also been getting into Perry Mason...quite different from the tv show is saw as a child...but very interesting. Penny Dreadful is good as well.
> 
> My wife has been watching Anne with an e and was horrified to find out that the CBC cancelled the show after 3 seasons. I think they are going broke and can’t afford to produce these shows....I think it was the same for Strange Empire......I think it’s time to kill CBC tv.....
> 
> We finally had rain last night....any for you guys? We are expecting a couple chances further this week.
> 
> And as I’m out of BT at home...I’ll take two please.


So true, Rp. Online teaching is gone, for now, although I apply for positions from UBC to MUN, and universities in between. As well, my volunteer work at the local school is not allowed. 

We too could use some more rain. 

We are watching less TV these days, but reading more.

BT coffee coming right up.


----------



## Rps

Marc better make that iced coffee, our humidex is now 43c........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc better make that iced coffee, our humidex is now 43c........


XX)

Better to put you in a tub of ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. Quiet here as well. Looks like you will have a new distant neighbour in August as my daughter and family has secured a place to stay and are in the process of getting the kids registered for school.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Quiet here as well. Looks like you will have a new distant neighbour in August as my daughter and family has secured a place to stay and are in the process of getting the kids registered for school.


:clap::clap::clap:

Various options for back to school this Fall.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/education-minister-back-to-school-fall-covid-19-1.5634894


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Various options for back to school this Fall.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/education-minister-back-to-school-fall-covid-19-1.5634894


Thanx Marc, i’ll Pass this on to her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanx Marc, i’ll Pass this on to her.


Do they have a place to self isolate for two weeks?

Where will they be living?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes the do from what I am told, so that’s good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes the do from what I am told, so that’s good.


:clap::clap: Good. Where will they be living?


----------



## pm-r

By golly, I wonder if this is what Marc has been aiming for...???





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> By golly, I wonder if this is what Marc has been aiming for...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I do not know where she is going to live in N.S., she signed a lease for a home which is more family oriented than the one she was looking at. Once I know the school area that will pretty much tell the district. 

Man has it been hot here.....we have been under a heat warning for 4 straight days....last night when I took Guinness out for his tiddle time at 10 pm it felt like it was 80f.....really warm.

We are a little shaken here as our neighbour directly across from us was taken to the hospital Monday night....she had extreme respiratory issues and we were told placed on a respirator.....we are hoping for the best....we know she had a covid19 test but none of us know the results, so we are waiting to see if her son appears ( she lives alone ) .....it’s a little more scary now than, say, a year or so ago. Many here are antsy to go to their doctors or even the hospitals....


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> By golly, I wonder if this is what Marc has been aiming for...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So you could say that money and status are de-vine?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I do not know where she is going to live in N.S., she signed a lease for a home which is more family oriented than the one she was looking at. Once I know the school area that will pretty much tell the district.
> 
> Man has it been hot here.....we have been under a heat warning for 4 straight days....last night when I took Guinness out for his tiddle time at 10 pm it felt like it was 80f.....really warm.
> 
> We are a little shaken here as our neighbour directly across from us was taken to the hospital Monday night....she had extreme respiratory issues and we were told placed on a respirator.....we are hoping for the best....we know she had a covid19 test but none of us know the results, so we are waiting to see if her son appears ( she lives alone ) .....it’s a little more scary now than, say, a year or so ago. Many here are antsy to go to their doctors or even the hospitals....


Wish her well for me, Rp.

Warm here as well with sunshine and 24C temps at noon.

Sorry to hear about your neighbor. 

Stay well and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So you could say that money and status are de-vine?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> By golly, I wonder if this is what Marc has been aiming for...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Growing a quality tomato. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Rps

Marc, we just came in from a walk....the humidex is 39c...I could hardly see from all the perspiration flowing in my eyes.....I’d take 24c in a heart beat.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> So you could say that money and status are de-vine?



A groaner but a good one... 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> A groaner but a good one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Every one a gem Patrick!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, we just came in from a walk....the humidex is 39c...I could hardly see from all the perspiration flowing in my eyes.....I’d take 24c in a heart beat.


I don't think that my heart could take walks in those temps. XX)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I don't think that my heart could take walks in those temps. XX)



I think that would make two of us...!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think that would make two of us...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I think that would make two of us...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Don’t blame you.... our usual loop is 3.1 miles which we try to do twice a day....we’ve only been able to do it once a day lately.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Don’t blame you.... our usual loop is 3.1 miles which we try to do twice a day....we’ve only been able to do it once a day lately.



We don't have those extreme weather temperatures to contend with, but after my hospital stint in 2017 I tried to do just over a kilometre loop to our mailbox with my four wheel walker.

After my last hospital bout in January - February 2020, my legs and feet will now only allow me to too a few circuits within our carport, and those are relying on the four-wheel stroller for balance.

The medication I have been given doesn't seem to be helping the condition at all and the psoriasis/rheumatism has spread to my hands which has become quite a handicap.

I guess it comes with age, and I guess it's better than the alternative. 

But at least our whether is also cooler lately, and complete with rain. Just like our Junurary.

PS: I guess all this Whether Talk is making the Weather Discussion Thread a bit surplus... 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don’t blame you.... our usual loop is 3.1 miles which we try to do twice a day....we’ve only been able to do it once a day lately.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.alphapaw.com/blogs/fun/...7ZKD2DPngSdVqjZGLuFdYygwDs3NfYdLSWkvCtCt1sTOQ

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Very foggy here this morning, and even the song birds have muffled sounds coming from the trees hidden in this mist. Strange. Still, coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very quiet day here in The Shang. I hope all are well.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A very quiet day here in The Shang. I hope all are well.



The whole ehmac.ca forums are slowly dying, day by day, when checking their "Today's Posts" list if you ask me.

And a far cry from the old Mac community support Forums of old. Rather sad really. I

_*The Shang*_ forum is at least still surviving as one of the few _*civil forums*_ still existent.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The whole ehmac.ca forums are slowly dying, day by day, when checking their "Today's Posts" list if you ask me.
> 
> And a far cry from the old Mac community support Forums of old. Rather sad really. I
> 
> _*The Shang*_ forum is at least still surviving as one of the few _*civil forums*_ still existent.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true, Patrick. This is why I use my "paix, mes amis" or "paix mon ami/amie" as a sign off. I now stay clear of the threads that are political.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All
I think you're right, _"one of the few civil forums still existent."_, is the basis for the continuation (and enjoyment) of the Shang.

I seldom sign in for anything other than technical/computer related questions or comments.
I did not join to become embroiled in childish name-calling or bitter comments.

The Shang is a much appreciated reservoir of pleasant conversation and humour (bordering on intellectual even!)

Thank you all

P.S. Today is just 21.5°C, good load of rain overnight, and now all the birds have formed a sunshine choir. I think I'll have another coffee if I may Marc.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here today at 28c...so I can finish doing the lawns. I mowed yesterday front and back....today is the weed eating....which I hate as I have to advance and load the twine virtually every minute or so....guess it’s time to get a new one. I only use electric for both the mower and weed eater as I don’t like having gas lying around the house.

Tonight is my PBS night...maybe a glass of wine to go with that.

Marc, my neighbour’s first Covid test came back negative....awaiting the results of her second....so that is good news.

I’ve been trying to learn Farewell To Nova Scotia.....chord wise it is easy but the cadence is a different story....I think it’s a good bar song if I ever get back to live performances again. 

Marc, a number of my teacher friends have been developing YouTube lessons and sessions.....I guess the concept of active physical classrooms might be a thing of the past in the future. I can see classes for the young ones, as the social aspect is probably more important than the “lessons”...but at higher levels...especially with the techno-skill kids have today....I can see many classes going the on line route.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> I think you're right, _"one of the few civil forums still existent."_, is the basis for the continuation (and enjoyment) of the Shang.
> 
> I seldom sign in for anything other than technical/computer related questions or comments.
> I did not join to become embroiled in childish name-calling or bitter comments.
> 
> The Shang is a much appreciated reservoir of pleasant conversation and humour (bordering on intellectual even!)
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> P.S. Today is just 21.5°C, good load of rain overnight, and now all the birds have formed a sunshine choir. I think I'll have another coffee if I may Marc.


Good thoughts :clap::clap: Coffee coming right up.


----------



## pm-r

> today is the weed eating....which I hate as _*I have to advance and load the twine virtually every minute or so*_....guess it’s time to get a new one



Is your corded weedeater head not of the "Tap and Go" design for easy new twine advancement???

PS: Don't forget that most birds, bees and butterflies enjoy the flowers of nearly all weeds and many of the leaves are excellent in salads and also very nutritious. 

Just in case you need some excuses... 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, it was a tap and go but that function wore out long ago.....I guess I could tell my neighbours I’m growing a California Mix......not sure it would work.....


----------



## pm-r

> Hi Patrick, it was a tap and go but that function wore out long ago.....


Most twine type weed eater heads are easily fixable for just a few bucks with a trip to the appropriate fix-it store. Just a thought...

Sometimes the problem is just that the twine is just not wound on properly Or is not unwinding properly, if at all.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Is your corded weedeater head not of the "Tap and Go" design for easy new twine advancement???
> 
> PS: Don't forget that most birds, bees and butterflies enjoy the flowers of nearly all weeds and many of the leaves are excellent in salads and also very nutritious.
> 
> Just in case you need some excuses...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, we leave part of our garden wild for the bees, and then my wife has loads of flowers for the summer and Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cooler here today at 28c...so I can finish doing the lawns. I mowed yesterday front and back....today is the weed eating....which I hate as I have to advance and load the twine virtually every minute or so....guess it’s time to get a new one. I only use electric for both the mower and weed eater as I don’t like having gas lying around the house.
> 
> Tonight is my PBS night...maybe a glass of wine to go with that.
> 
> Marc, my neighbour’s first Covid test came back negative....awaiting the results of her second....so that is good news.
> 
> I’ve been trying to learn Farewell To Nova Scotia.....chord wise it is easy but the cadence is a different story....I think it’s a good bar song if I ever get back to live performances again.
> 
> Marc, a number of my teacher friends have been developing YouTube lessons and sessions.....I guess the concept of active physical classrooms might be a thing of the past in the future. I can see classes for the young ones, as the social aspect is probably more important than the “lessons”...but at higher levels...especially with the techno-skill kids have today....I can see many classes going the on line route.


Good to hear about your neighbor's test results.

Farewell to NS is a beautiful song.

So true about online teaching. I have nothing for the Fall, but am updating my online courses just in case I get something in 2021. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> Yes, we leave part of our garden wild for the bees, and then my wife has loads of flowers for the summer and Fall.



I am not sure that I am translating what you said correctly, but it seems to me that once the bees have pollinated the flowers, that's when the flowers start making their seeds and that's not exactly the most colourful time of their life. ;-)

But the bees will certainly appreciate them. But do they actually enjoy the pollen or are they just after the flower's nectar???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I am not sure that I am translating what you said correctly, but it seems to me that once the bees have pollinated the flowers, that's when the flowers start making their seeds and that's not exactly the most colourful time of their life. ;-)
> 
> But the bees will certainly appreciate them. But do they actually enjoy the pollen or are they just after the flower's nectar???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Dandilions are for the bees in early Spring. Then, the flowers that Deborah plants keeps them busy throughout the Summer and Fall. We get the color and they have something to pollinate.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...cotia-ovens-park-featured-on-netflix-hit-show

I have been here, but I am not much of a cave fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy the start of a new day.


----------



## CubaMark

G'day folks. Hope you're all well and caffeinated 

Another hot one today, but the forecast has cooler days for most of this week - a welcome respite. No fun weeding the garden when it's 30C and the damn moose flies are on the hunt for flesh. Enjoying some of our garden's lettuce with breakfast this morning. We'll soon have more tomatoes than we know what to do with, from the looks of things. We have what looks like a spider's web of string out there supporting the tomato plants, and they've barely begun to to show fruit!

Patrick, I feel for you amigo. I've had bouts of gout / arthritis / whatever that would put me in bed for days or longer. And ibuprofen has been a surprisingly helpful ally after long days with the power saw junking up logs and then splitting firewood. I've managed to cut back significantly on medications that I had used to manage ailments, and I think much of that has to do with simply doing some hard physical work, which I'm fortunate to still have the capacity to do. 

I look at my father-in-law, who from the age of 7 was off alone in the hills of central Mexico tending sheep and goats, little opportunity for schooling, but always a hard worker in the fields on his farm. My relatively soft life in front of a keyboard hasn't done me any favours physically, though I'm trying to make up for it bit by bit in my (let's hope) "middle" years. One thing I've also learned - my muscles have grown, but I also need to pursue some more aerobic activity, as the muscle is just pushing the jelly around on the bone! 

Off to the hospital for a parental visit today - and in the time of covid, that's not much fun. A gauntlet of disinfectant, masks, distance and bother. Hopefully ma will be well enough to return to her home and recover in her own environment. At least we have her garden and yard looking pretty spiffy during her absence.

This whole working-from-home thing is enormously beneficial to workers like me who are able to do so - no traffic, no stress in terms of presentability (sorry, honey!), wardrobe, meals, etc. But it's also challenging to balance deadlines while one has family around you that understands-but-doesn't that you need to focus. 

Time to get moving. Hope this makes up somewhat for my far-too-infrequent visits to the 'Shang.

Have a great day, pals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Mark. Hot one here as well. So glad to hear of your updates. You have always been a valued member of our Shang family. Stay well and stay safe. Paix, mi amigo.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Mark. Hot one here as well. So glad to hear of your updates. You have always been a valued member of our Shang family. Stay well and stay safe. Paix, mi amigo.


Morning all. A bit tired from weeding yesterday.....didn’t find any salad weeds Patrick....will finish today I hope.

Glad to read your post Mark.....hope your mother is on the mend.

Take care and be safe. Premier Ford is to announce whether we move to Stage 3 today....betting is we won’t be included.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A bit tired from weeding yesterday.....didn’t find any salad weeds Patrick....will finish today I hope.
> 
> Glad to read your post Mark.....hope your mother is on the mend.
> 
> Take care and be safe. Premier Ford is to announce whether we move to Stage 3 today....betting is we won’t be included.....


Afternoon, Rp. Why would you not be included in a Stage 3?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Why would you not be included in a Stage 3?


Two issues....one we still haven’t got the farm workers under control which is one of the reasons we are above the provincial average......and two...we are still getting infections from workers in Michigan who live in Windsor.


----------



## pm-r

> Patrick, I feel for you amigo. I've had bouts of gout / arthritis / whatever that would put me in bed for days or longer. And ibuprofen has been a surprisingly helpful ally after long days with the power saw junking up logs and then splitting firewood.



Thanks for your comments CM, and unfortunately ibuprofen type medications are off my allowed list due to my kidney's poor state and i am restricted to Tylenol (generic acetaminophen) type medications.

I don't know if i could actually hold onto and use a chainsaw these days... Luckily I don't need to as we don't have a fireplace or wood burner and rely solely on electricity and an a/c heat-pump.

We get our nostalgic wood smoke smells from some wood chips on the barbecue for this time of year. I have my eye on some small dead maple limbs that need to be cut from our large maple tree, and i will try using them when chopped up into small bits to put on the barbecue.

Glad to hear that you and your family are managing fairly well.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Two issues....one we still haven’t got the farm workers under control which is one of the reasons we are above the provincial average......and two...we are still getting infections from workers in Michigan who live in Windsor.


Oy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, your daughter picked a good time to move to NS

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...s-resolved/ar-BB16G933?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds


----------



## Rps

Marc if this keeps on we may move there ourselves........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc if this keeps on we may move there ourselves........


BYOM (Bring Your Own Mask) …………… I shall supply the BT coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing although it is warm enough to consider iced coffee.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing although it is warm enough to consider iced coffee.


Morning all. Does the heat drop off around 4pm Marc? If so, is it the tides?

We are still at Stage 2....and maybe for some time. I can hardly wait to see a movie on a big screen...hell I’d even see Cats.....

We are cooler today with a high of only 28c...but will be in the mid 30s by Friday.

Hopefully we can get some rain as well.


----------



## pm-r

> We are still at Stage 2....and maybe for some time. I can hardly wait to see a movie on a big screen...hell I’d even see Cats.....



Gee, are you saying they are actually making new movies that are actually decent and watchable, or are you referring to some of the oldies and goodies and good entertainment movies...????



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Gee, are you saying they are actually making new movies that are actually decent and watchable, or are you referring to some of the oldies and goodies and good entertainment movies...????
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I think I’m saying I’m so bored I’d watch anything!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Does the heat drop off around 4pm Marc? If so, is it the tides?
> 
> We are still at Stage 2....and maybe for some time. I can hardly wait to see a movie on a big screen...hell I’d even see Cats.....
> 
> We are cooler today with a high of only 28c...but will be in the mid 30s by Friday.
> 
> Hopefully we can get some rain as well.


It seems that after about 5PM the fog slowly starts to drift in to cool things off a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gee, are you saying they are actually making new movies that are actually decent and watchable, or are you referring to some of the oldies and goodies and good entertainment movies...????
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I have no real desire to go to a movie these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I think I’m saying I’m so bored I’d watch anything!


I am doing more reading and less TV and online computer time. I even got a jump on organizing my expenses for next year's income tax.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I think I’m saying I’m so bored I’d watch anything!



I believe that is referred to as a _*state of desperation*_... 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I believe that is referred to as a _*state of desperation*_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I believe that is referred to as a _*state of desperation*_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Now this is desperation....taking a perfectly good song and rearranging it...


[ame]https://youtu.be/ZBMalDe6MW8[/ame]

I always thought Oasis did this song to quickly.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now this is desperation....taking a perfectly good song and rearranging it...
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZBMalDe6MW8
> 
> I always thought Oasis did this song to quickly.....


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. Whatever, coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early for some reason. Whatever, coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning all... i’ll take some BT Marc please....maybe two cups as I was awake most of the night for some reason......I hate when that happens....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early for some reason. Whatever, coffee is brewing. Enjoy.



We also seem to be up a bit earlier than unusual for some reason, and we have finished a quick breakfast and I am enjoying a nice mug of coffee while my wife gets herself ready to get picked up by a friend to go for an exercise swim at a local small lake.

The lake water is not quite as warm as some summers, but my wife enjoys a refreshing swim. Some of her friends use a wet suit which doesn't make much sense to her, but she does love her swimming.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all... i’ll take some BT Marc please....maybe two cups as I was awake most of the night for some reason......I hate when that happens....


Coming right up, Rp. I find that there are nights that I can't turn off my brain. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We also seem to be up a bit earlier than unusual for some reason, and we have finished a quick breakfast and I am enjoying a nice mug of coffee while my wife gets herself ready to get picked up by a friend to go for an exercise swim at a local small lake.
> 
> The lake water is not quite as warm as some summers, but my wife enjoys a refreshing swim. Some of her friends use a wet suit which doesn't make much sense to her, but she does love her swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Since I don't swim, swimming in a lake seems like a great way to cool off. There are indoor swimming areas here in Lunenburg, but because of social distancing they are closing off all of the even numbered lanes.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> We also seem to be up a bit earlier than unusual for some reason, and we have finished a quick breakfast and I am enjoying a nice mug of coffee while my wife gets herself ready to get picked up by a friend to go for an exercise swim at a local small lake.
> B
> The lake water is not quite as warm as some summers, but my wife enjoys a refreshing swim. Some of her friends use a wet suit which doesn't make much sense to her, but she does love her swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Envious....all our beaches are closed.......


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Rp. I find that there are nights that I can't turn off my brain. Such is Life.


What’s weird is I’m not thinking about anything in particular...I’m just awake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> What’s weird is I’m not thinking about anything in particular...I’m just awake.


Such is Life. The mind and body work in strange ways at times. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sounds of many birds calling out a start to the new day. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slow day here in The Shang ……………… and all of ehMacLand. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Slow day here in The Shang ……………… and all of ehMacLand. Such is Life.



I am trying to get my old 2007 24" OS X 10.11.x El Capt'n iMac ready for an adult nephew which was going okay until I wanted to add a new mouse.

I got a cheap corded one from the local dollar store that works quite well for a basic mouse, But I thought he might enjoy a better mouse so I picked up a Logitech one on sale from Staples.

So far I have wasted about two days trying to get it to work, and I am _*not*_ impressed.

I finally took it back to Staples yesterday and the sales tech confirmed that it was not working, even though he used a Windows machine to test it. So I decided to replace it with another better model M325 -> M525 that was on sale for only $10 more, and the tech tested it Just to make sure it work and I brought it home.

Most of today I've been trying to get it to work using Logitech software and finally gave up and tried USB Overdrive which ended up completely seizing the iMac, even while booted up in Safe Mode which I found unbelievable and that took a few hours to get rectified and the software removed. So then I tried STEERMOUSE which seems to be working quite well, but it's 30 day trial is also another $20.00.

So yes I have been rather busy, But just not at the Shang. And to say I am rather pissed off with Logitech is a bit of an understatement.

On odd part is, my wife and I are both using Logitech mice (M705) and my wife's iMac is using exactly the same software as the iMac I am preparing for my nephew.

I just cannot use it to configure the new mouse as the mouse is just not recognized from the Logitech Preference Pane. 

So nice to take a small break from the frustration and drop a note to the Shang.

I hope things are going better for other members...




- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> I am trying to get my old 2007 24" OS X 10.11.x El Capt'n iMac ready for an adult nephew which was going okay until I wanted to add a new mouse.
> 
> I got a cheap corded one from the local dollar store that works quite well for a basic mouse, But I thought he might enjoy a better mouse so I picked up a Logitech one on sale from Staples.
> 
> So far I have wasted about two days trying to get it to work, and I am _*not*_ impressed.
> 
> I finally took it back to Staples yesterday and the sales tech confirmed that it was not working, even though he used a Windows machine to test it. So I decided to replace it with another better model M325 -> M525 that was on sale for only $10 more, and the tech tested it Just to make sure it work and I brought it home.
> 
> Most of today I've been trying to get it to work using Logitech software and finally gave up and tried USB Overdrive which ended up completely seizing the iMac, even while booted up in Safe Mode which I found unbelievable and that took a few hours to get rectified and the software removed. So then I tried STEERMOUSE which seems to be working quite well, but it's 30 day trial is also another $20.00.
> 
> So yes I have been rather busy, But just not at the Shang. And to say I am rather pissed off with Logitech is a bit of an understatement.
> 
> On odd part is, my wife and I are both using Logitech mice (M705) and my wife's iMac is using exactly the same software as the iMac I am preparing for my nephew.
> 
> I just cannot use it to configure the new mouse as the mouse is just not recognized from the Logitech Preference Pane.
> 
> So nice to take a small break from the frustration and drop a note to the Shang.
> 
> I hope things are going better for other members...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======



I always use the Apple Magic Mouse. Sure it costs more, but it’s also pretty reliable.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I am trying to get my old 2007 24" OS X 10.11.x El Capt'n iMac ready for an adult nephew which was going okay until I wanted to add a new mouse.
> 
> I got a cheap corded one from the local dollar store that works quite well for a basic mouse, But I thought he might enjoy a better mouse so I picked up a Logitech one on sale from Staples.
> 
> So far I have wasted about two days trying to get it to work, and I am _*not*_ impressed.
> 
> I finally took it back to Staples yesterday and the sales tech confirmed that it was not working, even though he used a Windows machine to test it. So I decided to replace it with another better model M325 -> M525 that was on sale for only $10 more, and the tech tested it Just to make sure it work and I brought it home.
> 
> Most of today I've been trying to get it to work using Logitech software and finally gave up and tried USB Overdrive which ended up completely seizing the iMac, even while booted up in Safe Mode which I found unbelievable and that took a few hours to get rectified and the software removed. So then I tried STEERMOUSE which seems to be working quite well, but it's 30 day trial is also another $20.00.
> 
> So yes I have been rather busy, But just not at the Shang. And to say I am rather pissed off with Logitech is a bit of an understatement.
> 
> On odd part is, my wife and I are both using Logitech mice (M705) and my wife's iMac is using exactly the same software as the iMac I am preparing for my nephew.
> 
> I just cannot use it to configure the new mouse as the mouse is just not recognized from the Logitech Preference Pane.
> 
> So nice to take a small break from the frustration and drop a note to the Shang.
> 
> I hope things are going better for other members...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Mouse problems? Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I always use the Apple Magic Mouse. Sure it costs more, but it’s also pretty reliable.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up to the sound of the birds once again this morning. A great way to start the day.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up to the sound of the birds once again this morning. A great way to start the day.


Morning all. Looks like we are in for another few days of +90s...

A morning smile for you

A woman was in bed with her lover when she heard her husband opening the front door.

In a panic she told her lover “Hurry, stand in the corner. Don’t move until I tell you to. Just shut your eyes and pretend you’re a statue.”

At the moment her husband walked into the room. “What’s this, honey?” he asked.

“Oh, it’s just a statue,” she replied nonchalantly. “The Smiths bought one for their bedroom. I liked it so much, I got one for us too.”

They went to sleep and then around three o’clock in the morning the husband got out of bed, went to the kitchen and came back with a sandwich and a glass of milk.

“Here,” he said to the statue, “eat something. I stood like an idiot at the Smiths’ for three days and nobody offered me so much as a glass of water.”


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> ....I picked up a Logitech one on sale from Staples.
> 
> So far I have wasted about two days trying to get it to work, and I am _*not*_ impressed.
> 
> I finally took it back to Staples yesterday and the sales tech confirmed that it was not working, even though he used a Windows machine to test it. So I decided to replace it with another better model M325 -> M525 that was on sale for only $10 more, and the tech tested it Just to make sure it work and I brought it home.
> 
> Most of today I've been trying to get it to work using Logitech software and finally gave up and tried USB Overdrive which ended up completely seizing the iMac, even while booted up in Safe Mode which I found unbelievable and that took a few hours to get rectified and the software removed. So then I tried STEERMOUSE which seems to be working quite well, but it's 30 day trial is also another $20.00.
> 
> So yes I have been rather busy, But just not at the Shang. And to say I am rather pissed off with Logitech is a bit of an understatement.
> 
> On odd part is, my wife and I are both using Logitech mice (M705) and my wife's iMac is using exactly the same software as the iMac I am preparing for my nephew....


Patrick - that's very odd. I've had great experiences (as you have) with Logitech mice, etc. I'm using one now - and I've had it for... a very, very long time. I can't even identify the model, as all the info on the bottom has been worn off over the years.

By any chance is it a model that requires the USB Unifying Receiver? I recall a friend who picked one model up a year or so ago, and didn't notice the teeny-tiny USB plug that was in the package, and also ended up with a mouse that didn't work...

(Quick internet search....)

Yup. That model requires the receiver:










Still... the fact it worked on the Windows machine at Staples likely means the receiver was already plugged (perhaps they use a Logitech as well)... but the fact that SteerMouse was able to bring it to life now makes me doubt my brilliance....


----------



## CubaMark

Freddie_Biff said:


> I always use the Apple Magic Mouse. Sure it costs more, but it’s also pretty reliable.


I'm saving my pennies for the Magic Trackpad. I love my iMac, but miss the trackpad gestures from my MBP.... it's just hard to think about parting with $180 for it....


----------



## Rps

Maybe I’m a dinosaur but I’ve given up on the wireless mouse and KB....I’ve gone plug in and couldn’t be happier.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Looks like we are in for another few days of +90s...
> 
> A morning smile for you
> 
> A woman was in bed with her lover when she heard her husband opening the front door.
> 
> In a panic she told her lover “Hurry, stand in the corner. Don’t move until I tell you to. Just shut your eyes and pretend you’re a statue.”
> 
> At the moment her husband walked into the room. “What’s this, honey?” he asked.
> 
> “Oh, it’s just a statue,” she replied nonchalantly. “The Smiths bought one for their bedroom. I liked it so much, I got one for us too.”
> 
> They went to sleep and then around three o’clock in the morning the husband got out of bed, went to the kitchen and came back with a sandwich and a glass of milk.
> 
> “Here,” he said to the statue, “eat something. I stood like an idiot at the Smiths’ for three days and nobody offered me so much as a glass of water.”


:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> I always use the Apple Magic Mouse. Sure it costs more, but it’s also pretty reliable.



Every single Apple mouse I have ever tried have been the worst I have ever used.

I guess it doesn't help that I seem to have "lazy fingers" that tend to rest on the mouse Which is not good for apple type electronic mice. Plus the fact that they are severely overpriced compared to others out there.

This is the first time I have ever had any trouble with a Logitech product or its software so I was rather surprised and a bit peed off.

Also odd Is the fact that my wife was using a Logitech mouse on the same iMac now I can't even get it to work, yet USB Overdrive and SteerMouse were able to see the new Logitech mouse, at least until the software crashes started happening.

At least the wired Dollar Store mouse carries on working, but in a very basic form without using extra third-party software as well. It has six buttons available.





- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> By any chance is it a model that requires the USB Unifying Receiver? I recall a friend who picked one model up a year or so ago, and didn't notice the teeny-tiny USB plug that was in the package, and also ended up with a mouse that didn't work...



Good thinking about the _*Logitech USB Unifying Receiver*_, and in this case, they hide it in a small indent next to the battery so it is harder to misplace.

The odd part is that the Logitech USB Unifying Receiver Software recognizes the mouse Is attached, but the Logitech Preference pane says: No Logitech Device Available. Rather strange.

Any suggestions to get it working is more than welcome.

I don't know if the current SteerMouse Trial that is working okay _*actually quits*_ after it's 30 day trial, Or just keeps flagging A Nagging Notice Reminder???



- Patrick
======


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> Any suggestions to get it working is more than welcome.


Try uninstalling the LCC software and install the Logitech Options software instead. (don't forget to reboot - you could also go whole-hog and toss any Logitech preference files in your /Library/Preferences/ folder)

I have NO idea why they have developed two different driver packages. Logitech does seem to be a bit of a mess these days - lots of folks in the forums talking about downgrading to earlier versions of the LCC drivers to fix various problems too...



pm-r said:


> I don't know if the current SteerMouse Trial that is working okay _*actually quits*_ after it's 30 day trial, Or just keeps flagging A Nagging Notice Reminder???


Nah. It quits completely.


----------



## pm-r

> Try uninstalling the LCC software and install the Logitech Options software instead.



Thanks CM, I had already tried doing that and it didn't work, and that "Recommended" software was even worse than the default Installed Unifying software.

I just finished reading an Amazon e-mail ad for some Logitech Mice And one, was that the M325 nor M525 work properly with a Mac due to lousy Logitech software and support, but the comment was made in 2014.

I may drop Logitech a note when I have a minute just out of principle and let them know about their lack of proper Mac support and that they have added another pissed off user to an apparent growing list.

At least the Logitech M705 mice work well on our Macs and they are fully supported on various Mac OS versions, but they cost at least double, except when they happen to be on sale.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> I'm saving my pennies for the Magic Trackpad. I love my iMac, but miss the trackpad gestures from my MBP.... it's just hard to think about parting with $180 for it....



Welcome to the world of Apple. My most recent MacBook Pro cost me $3200. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

> Nah. It quits completely.


In that case, maybe I should try and get _*USB Overdrive*_ Installed and working and not crashing, as I understand It will keep working after its trial finishes and may just popup a pay-for-me reminder, and the nephew is newbie MacUser and I don't know if he could deal with such things.





> I'm saving my pennies for the Magic Trackpad. I love my iMac, but miss the trackpad gestures from my MBP.... it's just hard to think about parting with $180 for it....


My body and fingers do not work with any track pad properly, something to do with capacitance or something, and I don't feel late breathing on my fingers for a fix as a Mac tech told me about years ago.

And even with Apple's excessive pricing, I don't know how they can get away with charging even more for their Apple Magic Trackpad 2 In slate gray!!

Magic Trackpad 2 - Silver $149.00
Magic Trackpad 2 - Space Grey $179.00

https://www.apple.com/ca/shop/produ...4594734b2c4bb0b4e2906eb7c99e05c51313eb081a255
https://www.apple.com/ca/shop/produ...4594734b2c4bb0b4e2906eb7c99e05c51313eb081a255




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the dogs outside before the rain starts to fall. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but true, at times, for me.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning all
and thanks for the coffee Marc.

We are back to the blast furnace weather, I'm forced to take cover in my basement. I cannot handle the 30° plus we are getting now.
If you could spare a bit of that cool ocean rain Marc, we seem to miss most of the promised rain here, - forecast for thunderstorms, - we get 30 seconds of fine mist.

Where can I get one of those Seniors GPS machines? I get lost heading for the bathroom.

Anyway, keep cool ( Wow, my beatnik tendency has returned)

P.S. pm-r
I have a new Apple Magic Mouse 2 - worked perfect right out of the box, no problems - but I would like a word with the genius who put the charging connection on the bottom!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. OBD, we are in for the 90s as well. It’s been brutal here in Windsor this summer....but we came here for the warmer weather so becarefull what you wish for I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning all
> and thanks for the coffee Marc.
> 
> We are back to the blast furnace weather, I'm forced to take cover in my basement. I cannot handle the 30° plus we are getting now.
> If you could spare a bit of that cool ocean rain Marc, we seem to miss most of the promised rain here, - forecast for thunderstorms, - we get 30 seconds of fine mist.
> 
> Where can I get one of those Seniors GPS machines? I get lost heading for the bathroom.
> 
> Anyway, keep cool ( Wow, my beatnik tendency has returned)
> 
> P.S. pm-r
> I have a new Apple Magic Mouse 2 - worked perfect right out of the box, no problems - but I would like a word with the genius who put the charging connection on the bottom!


Morning. Sounds as if you could use some ice coffee. Stay well and stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. OBD, we are in for the 90s as well. It’s been brutal here in Windsor this summer....but we came here for the warmer weather so becarefull what you wish for I guess.


Morning, Rp. Sounds as if you could use some ice BT coffee as well. Stay well and stay safe.


----------



## pm-r

> P.S. pm-r
> I have a new Apple Magic Mouse 2 - worked perfect right out of the box, no problems - but I would like a word with the genius who put the charging connection on the bottom!



Amazing typical recent Apple thinking, plus the fact that you probably need a Lightning to USB cable and then a USB power adapter... or maybe a USB-C to Lightning Cable... How much is the complete total now... Or do they actually include those cables/adapters with the mouse...??? Yeah right...

With our Logitech M705 Mouse, we only need to bother changing the batteries about every three years roughly!!! Not exactly a hardship!! 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning all
> and thanks for the coffee Marc.
> 
> We are back to the blast furnace weather, I'm forced to take cover in my basement. I cannot handle the 30° plus we are getting now.
> If you could spare a bit of that cool ocean rain Marc, we seem to miss most of the promised rain here, - forecast for thunderstorms, - we get 30 seconds of fine mist.
> 
> Where can I get one of those Seniors GPS machines? I get lost heading for the bathroom.
> 
> Anyway, keep cool ( Wow, my beatnik tendency has returned)
> 
> P.S. pm-r
> I have a new Apple Magic Mouse 2 - worked perfect right out of the box, no problems - but I would like a word with the genius who put the charging connection on the bottom!



Yeah, that’s a weird decision. Fortunately they recharge pretty quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Hot day here in Lunenburg, and the BBQ is getting started.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. _*Hot day here in Lunenburg*_, and the BBQ is getting started.



That seems to be the case...



> _*Heat Warning*_
> Nova Scotia
> 4 hours ago – Environment Canada
> Temperatures reaching 32 degrees Celsius, humidex 38, combined with overnight lows near 16 degrees Celsius are expected for the next 3 days ... temperatures: 28 to 32 degrees .



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That seems to be the case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


All windows are open and three fans are going full strength. 19C right now, so it shall be a quiet night.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A hot day is in the making, so coffee will be limited and cold drinks will be available free of charge all day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Will hit 38c today with the dex...and thunder storms...so will be an indoor day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Will hit 38c today with the dex...and thunder storms...so will be an indoor day today.


 We won't get that high, Rp, and there is a gentle ocean breeze starting. 

Care for some ice BT coffee?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but true, at times, for me.



LOL... :clap: :lmao:

Do you remember where are you bought it because I could sure use one, 

It's even worth Including againIn in a reply post!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

I can do with some iced BT. Today is my PBS day so will be watching after dinner. Guinness is sensing the thunder storms...that will be fun as he is very sensitive to noise....llooks like a 1 pound loss day with his shaking.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Will hit 38c today with the dex...and thunder storms...so will be an indoor day today.



That's sure too hot for our liking and comfort. 

Do you have any form of air-conditioning besides a cooler basement???



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

@OldeBullDust


> We are back to the blast furnace weather, I'm forced to take cover in my basement. I cannot handle the 30° plus we are getting now.
> If you could spare a bit of that cool ocean rain Marc, we seem to miss most of the promised rain here, - forecast for thunderstorms, - we get 30 seconds of fine mist.



And where is this place "_*Far above the centre of the universe*_" that it seems that you live???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That's sure too hot for our liking and comfort.
> 
> Do you have any form of air-conditioning besides a cooler basement???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hi Patrick, we do have central AC but it is an older unit and sometimes get overwhelmed by the heat. We’ve been lucky this year. Looking to replace it and my furnace this fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> LOL... :clap: :lmao:
> 
> Do you remember where are you bought it because I could sure use one,
> 
> It's even worth Including againIn in a reply post!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I can do with some iced BT. Today is my PBS day so will be watching after dinner. Guinness is sensing the thunder storms...that will be fun as he is very sensitive to noise....llooks like a 1 pound loss day with his shaking.


Thunder is rare here in Lunenburg, but three of our dogs react when they hear a rumble. I have to hold Chip in my arms since he whines and shakes.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thunder is rare here in Lunenburg, _*but three of our dogs react when they hear a rumble. *_ I have to hold Chip in my arms since he whines and shakes.



They must be scared almost ****less If they imagine the noise is coming from a growling badger...!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They must be scared almost ****less If they imagine the noise is coming from a growling badger...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Nope, they go into full attack mode. The same goes for the growl of a wolverine. 

Fireworks scares them a great deal.


----------



## pm-r

> Fireworks scares them a great deal.



I don't know of any dog that tolerates noisy fireworks very well, if at all.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't know of any dog that tolerates noisy fireworks very well, if at all.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but all too true.



Maybe some Dog owners need to keep a set of these around, if they would help...???

_*MUTT MUFFS*_

https://www.aircraftspruce.ca/catal...c2gv1rkLBumh3C6LqFypiOC31zDIvsUIaAvKGEALw_wcB




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe some Dog owners need to keep a set of these around, if they would help...???
> 
> _*MUTT MUFFS*_
> 
> https://www.aircraftspruce.ca/catal...c2gv1rkLBumh3C6LqFypiOC31zDIvsUIaAvKGEALw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


We have thunder wraps, but they don't seem to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up to the sound of song birds …………… not a bad way to start the day. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up to the sound of song birds …………… not a bad way to start the day. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.




That sounds idyllic... 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds idyllic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


With no AC in the house, we leave the windows open all night. The morning bird songs are so peaceful. I don't have to get up early, but I do so, feed the dogs, take them outside and sit on my deck with some freshly brewed coffee. It is so very quiet except for the bird songs. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

> With no AC in the house, _*we leave the windows open all night.*_



Do you have anti bug screens on the Open Windows, or do you not have any night bugs you would need to contend with???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do you have anti bug screens on the Open Windows, or do you not have any night bugs you would need to contend with???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


All of the storm windows have screens. I HATE night time bugs buzzing around me as I try to get to sleep.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> All of the storm windows have screens. I HATE night time bugs buzzing around me as I try to get to sleep.


I as well. We had some bug buzzing around in the bed room last night...it bothered me so much I began to name it Macbeth.........but I finally got the little bugger this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I as well. We had some bug buzzing around in the bed room last night...it bothered me so much I began to name it Macbeth.........but I finally got the little bugger this morning.


Out damn bug, out I say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Once again, nice to wake up to the sound of the morning song birds.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They must be scared almost ****less If they imagine the noise is coming from a growling badger...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======




https://www.facebook.com/WatchAKCTV/videos/649790582288926


----------



## Dr.G.

Don sent me this way back when.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLCtK3u4W_k


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Way to hot and I am really tired. See you all tomorrow for some cold drinks. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to the sounds of morning song birds once again. A rough night sleeping due to the high heat and humidity, at least for us, with a 25C humidex reading at midnight and no ocean breeze. Luckily, it is now sunny with 20C temps and a slight breeze. Sadly, we have a baby pool, but none of our dogs like to go in and frolic in the shallow water. Such is Life. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc I feel your pain with the heat....we caught a bit of a break yesterday heat wise and somewhat today but it will rise by weeks end.

I have to do the lawns again....maybe after dinner it will be cooler.

Watched some of the Braves game last night..awaiting for the season to start. I’ll list my predictions on the Baseball Thread in a week or so...tooooooo early to do it now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc I feel your pain with the heat....we caught a bit of a break yesterday heat wise and somewhat today but it will rise by weeks end.
> 
> I have to do the lawns again....maybe after dinner it will be cooler.
> 
> Watched some of the Braves game last night..awaiting for the season to start. I’ll list my predictions on the Baseball Thread in a week or so...tooooooo early to do it now.


Good to hear, Rp. Did my lawn mowing this morning prior to this 29C temp. Rain is in the forecast, so best to get it down today.

Yes, too early for a prediction …………. especially since I still think that the season will not finish. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Karl Marx is a historically famous philosopher, but no one ever mentions his sister, Onya, the inventor of the starting pistol.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Karl Marx is a historically famous philosopher, but no one ever mentions his sister, Onya, the inventor of the starting pistol.


Nice one!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Karl Marx is a historically famous philosopher, but no one ever mentions his sister, Onya, the inventor of the starting pistol.



I find that she is still very much in the public eye and still seems to be in attendance at most track meets. She actually seems to be much more popular and active than her brother, especially considering she still seems to go through a lot of starts in her life, some even say she gets a real bang out of it.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Just goes to show the caliber of person she was......


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Just goes to show the caliber of person she was......




Sorry, I just drew a blank here...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

rps said:


> nice one!


:d


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I find that she is still very much in the public eye and still seems to be in attendance at most track meets. She actually seems to be much more popular and active than her brother, especially considering she still seems to go through a lot of starts in her life, some even say she gets a real bang out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just goes to show the caliber of person she was......





pm-r said:


> Sorry, I just drew a blank here...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.

Saw this and thought to myself "Don would like this for SAP". Still hard to accept the fact that he is no longer with us. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

> Saw this and thought to myself "Don would like this for SAP". Still hard to accept the fact that he is no longer with us. Such is Life.


 
Yup, so typical for such SAP use. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yup, so typical for such SAP use.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXO...iynsKwClWppVc_YqQvD0ELeqYn5M8QAfUyBepo0lEugR4

An oldie from my high school days.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXO...iynsKwClWppVc_YqQvD0ELeqYn5M8QAfUyBepo0lEugR4
> 
> An oldie from my high school days.


I actually bought that 45 when I was younger.....









So how many doxies do you think......


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang, 

I just found out the hard way (is there an easy way???) that Don passed away. 

I was just sending him some SAP material and I got the shocking response from his family who are monitoring his email. 

Very sad. 

I always had good intentions to meet Don in person "one day" but every time I was anywhere near Edmonton, I was on a mission elsewhere. Now that opportunity is lost. My bad. 

Hope all other denizens of the Shang are well.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I actually bought that 45 when I was younger.....
> 
> View attachment 92858
> 
> 
> So how many doxies do you think......


Hi Rp. Good one. I think it all depends on how you stack 'em!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I actually bought that 45 when I was younger.....
> 
> View attachment 92858
> 
> 
> So how many doxies do you think......


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> 
> I just found out the hard way (is there an easy way???) that Don passed away.
> 
> I was just sending him some SAP material and I got the shocking response from his family who are monitoring his email.
> 
> Very sad.
> 
> I always had good intentions to meet Don in person "one day" but every time I was anywhere near Edmonton, I was on a mission elsewhere. Now that opportunity is lost. My bad.
> 
> Hope all other denizens of the Shang are well.


Yes, it was a shock for us all, Kim. He was like an older brother to me, even though we never met in person.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hi Rp. Good one. I think it all depends on how you stack 'em!


Four standard wirehaired doxies …………. and one mini doxie is how we measure the distance.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it was a shock for us all, Kim. He was like an older brother to me, even though we never met in person.
> 
> How is Life treating you these days?


Just goes to prove that sometimes long distance relationships work. I feel the loss of a friend. 

Speaking of friends, I have a new little friend. . . just introduced him to ehMac..


----------



## KC4

His name is Ziggy and he's a rescue.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> His name is Ziggy and he's a rescue.


From the picture, it seems that Ziggy likes my post. I shall wait for his posting . A cool pet. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 92864


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Just goes to prove that sometimes long distance relationships work. I feel the loss of a friend.
> 
> Speaking of friends, I have a new little friend. . . just introduced him to ehMac..


So very true, Kim. Glad to have you back posting here in The Shang. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to the sound of distant thunder. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> From the picture, it seems that Ziggy likes my post. I shall wait for his posting . A cool pet. :clap:


Good morning! Yes, thanks he is a cool and surprisingly personable pet. 

It was never my retirement goal to have lizard pets (I now have two, both rescues) but I'm now glad for them. Ziggy, especially, continues to amaze me by being more of an interactive, affectionate companion animal than I would have ever imagined. 

The bonus for me is that they are 100% allergen free. First pet I've had that I can hold and handle that doesn't also trigger my allergies.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning! Yes, thanks he is a cool and surprisingly personable pet.
> 
> It was never my retirement goal to have lizard pets (I now have two, both rescues) but I'm now glad for them. Ziggy, especially, continues to amaze me by being more of an interactive, affectionate companion animal than I would have ever imagined.
> 
> The bonus for me is that they are 100% allergen free. First pet I've had that I can hold and handle that doesn't also trigger my allergies.


Very interesting, Kim. I have never owned a lizard.

How is Casey these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://novascotia.ca/news/release/...jVpaTBi3s31pBFx4vi-UAKoxC4MIWS-hu3e9ugScONcfk

With no new cases in the past 8 days, this is one way to keep that positive trend going. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Songbird "songs" are aplenty this morning with all the window open to allow in the cooling morning breezes. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Songbird "songs" are aplenty this morning with all the window open to allow in the cooling morning breezes. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning all from the Covid19 Capital of Canada. Sunny and hot here today. Watched my Braves loose to the Mets.....so you know... approaching normal.

Will be doing some yard work....yet again!.....I do miss my condo....

On a more accomplished note....I finally worked out a passable arrangement of Farewell to Nova Scotia.....so I might up load that to my YouTube Channel...my personal archive of poor talent......and for you musical types August 29th is International Play Music On Your Porch Day......thought I’d let you know to give you some time to practise........


----------



## pm-r

@*Rps*


> Morning all from _*the Covid19 Capital of Canada*_.



Rps, is that really your city's claim to fame these days...???



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> @*Rps*
> 
> 
> 
> Rps, is that really your city's claim to fame these days...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yup!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all from the Covid19 Capital of Canada. Sunny and hot here today. Watched my Braves loose to the Mets.....so you know... approaching normal.
> 
> Will be doing some yard work....yet again!.....I do miss my condo....
> 
> On a more accomplished note....I finally worked out a passable arrangement of Farewell to Nova Scotia.....so I might up load that to my YouTube Channel...my personal archive of poor talent......and for you musical types August 29th is International Play Music On Your Porch Day......thought I’d let you know to give you some time to practise........


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @*Rps*
> 
> 
> 
> Rps, is that really your city's claim to fame these days...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======





Rps said:


> Yup!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all from the Covid19 Capital of Canada. Sunny and hot here today. Watched my Braves loose to the Mets.....so you know... approaching normal.
> 
> Will be doing some yard work....yet again!.....I do miss my condo....
> 
> On a more accomplished note....I finally worked out a passable arrangement of Farewell to Nova Scotia.....so I might up load that to my YouTube Channel...my personal archive of poor talent......and for you musical types August 29th is International Play Music On Your Porch Day......thought I’d let you know to give you some time to practise........


https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...dsor-essex/ar-BB17bcou?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the Yank vs Nats game. Seems strange seeing no fans but dubbed in fan noises.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us get started on this nice day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Watching the Yank vs Nats game. Seems strange seeing no fans but dubbed in fan noises.


It does doesn’t it. The CG fans looked strange as well ...the no fans to full crowd shots.
Personally, I like the photos the Mets have behind home plate......some of them are contextually humourous....like the one of Chipper Jones sitting in the stands.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It does doesn’t it. The CG fans looked strange as well ...the no fans to full crowd shots.
> Personally, I like the photos the Mets have behind home plate......some of them are contextually humourous....like the one of Chipper Jones sitting in the stands.


True. Still, I oftentimes just watch the games on mute so as not to be distracted by the constant on-air chatter of the analysts.


----------



## Rps

I like teams with broadcasters who joke like fans...I really like the Mets crew....my fav is John Miller of the Giants...but they moved him to radio I think. What I don’t like is talk to fill air time...give me detail, humour and history.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I like teams with broadcasters who joke like fans...I really like the Mets crew....my fav is John Miller of the Giants...but they moved him to radio I think. What I don’t like is talk to fill air time...give me detail, humour and history.


:clap::clap::clap:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7dVj90zs[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ujwjqIldwU[/ame]


----------



## Rps

I watched that series....many believe that Buckner’s dribble cost them the series....but it was only game 6. He had knee trouble and was penciled in when he really should have been sat down. History is a cruel mistress sometimes. In game 7 the Sox were up 3 to zip in the 6th then the wheels feel off....yet no one talks about Buckner’s hitting 500 in game 7 and scoring a run.....as I say history is a cruel mistress.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I watched that series....many believe that Buckner’s dribble cost them the series....but it was only game 6. He had knee trouble and was penciled in when he really should have been sat down. History is a cruel mistress sometimes. In game 7 the Sox were up 3 to zip in the 6th then the wheels feel off....yet no one talks about Buckner’s hitting 500 in game 7 and scoring a run.....as I say history is a cruel mistress.


So true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Second pot of coffee is brewing. Deborah and I have been enjoying the early morning coolness out on the deck.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Second pot of coffee is brewing. Deborah and I have been enjoying the early morning coolness out on the deck.


Yes the morning coolness...37c here. Will be a steamer today.

Tough weekend with the losses of Regis, Eddie and Olivia....the “notables” of my youth are quickly disappearing....and ironically....such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes the morning coolness...37c here. Will be a steamer today.
> 
> Tough weekend with the losses of Regis, Eddie and Olivia....the “notables” of my youth are quickly disappearing....and ironically....such is life.


Yes, very true. I had the chance to see Eddie play against the Rangers at Madison Square Garden. A Leaf fan yelled out "clear the track" and few of us knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend sent me this --

"Two years after my heart attack, I was teaching my college course when I felt discomfort in my chest. I paused the class to pop my medication and felt better quickly.
“Now, if I ever do have a heart attack,” I told my students, “I will give extra credit to whoever gives me CPR.”
One of them shouted out, ”How much?”"


----------



## Rps

Sadly Marc, I think there is much truth in that story.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sadly Marc, I think there is much truth in that story.......


----------



## Dr.G.

A huge thunderstorm is headed our way, with expected "hit" at about 2AM. So if my power goes, someone else will have to make coffee in the morning. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

No thunderstorms materialized overnight, nor did any rain fall. Currently , it is 20C and sunny with a slight ocean breeze. Hot temps are in the forecast for today. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

We dodged a thunderstorm bullet as well....cooler here today...only 32c.

We have a long weekend this week here in Ontario....Simcoe Day....many provinces have an August long weekend...what’s yours called Marc and is it this weekend....NFLD has theirs in the middle of the week doesn’t it Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We dodged a thunderstorm bullet as well....cooler here today...only 32c.
> 
> We have a long weekend this week here in Ontario....Simcoe Day....many provinces have an August long weekend...what’s yours called Marc and is it this weekend....NFLD has theirs in the middle of the week doesn’t it Marc?


Natal day, Rp. NL does not have a specific day in Aug. 

Going up to 39C with the humidex this afternoon. We might have to move to Windsor, ON to cool off????


----------



## Rps

I don’t think you’d give up Nova Scotia to come to our Covid19 world...... I just looked it up...Natal Day is Nova Scotia’s Birthday...my daughter and family will miss out as they will be in quarantine.....


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I don’t think you’d give up Nova Scotia to come to our Covid19 world...... I just looked it up...Natal Day is Nova Scotia’s Birthday...my daughter and family will miss out as they will be in quarantine.....


True. Wish your daughter well for me. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 92868


:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> NFLD has theirs in the middle of the week doesn’t it Marc?


My calendar for Canada Holidays says "*Great Upheaval Day for NB*".
Whatever that is all about, I am afraid to look up or ask. ;-)



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> My calendar for Canada Holidays says "*Great Upheaval Day for NB*".
> Whatever that is all about, I am afraid to look up or ask. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


From Wiki.....https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expulsion_of_the_Acadians


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My calendar for Canada Holidays says "*Great Upheaval Day for NB*".
> Whatever that is all about, I am afraid to look up or ask. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======





Rps said:


> From Wiki.....https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expulsion_of_the_Acadians


Sadly, some of the Expulsion of the Acadians took place in NS as well as NB. :-(


----------



## CubaMark

Too darn warm to leave the house today - so no excuse to avoid the work in my inbox.

Started the day with a coffee that I've just discovered, from a Newfoundland Fair Trade roaster: JumpingBeanCoffee.ca. 

Their Screech Rum blend is... a nice way to start the day 

*NOTE:*_ I'd hold off a bit on visiting their page, if you're interested. It appears to have been hacked (unless they've decided to start selling prozac online now....?). I've notified their Twitter account._


----------



## Rps

CubaMark have consumed Screech blend many many times...it is quite good. We get it here in Windsor at Walmart.....


----------



## OldeBullDust

Screech is a little too "sharp"? for me these days.

Now I prefer a softer white wine - usually Black Tower, helps inspire me while painting.

a glass of white anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Too darn warm to leave the house today - so no excuse to avoid the work in my inbox.
> 
> Started the day with a coffee that I've just discovered, from a Newfoundland Fair Trade roaster: JumpingBeanCoffee.ca.
> 
> Their Screech Rum blend is... a nice way to start the day
> 
> *NOTE:*_ I'd hold off a bit on visiting their page, if you're interested. It appears to have been hacked (unless they've decided to start selling prozac online now....?). I've notified their Twitter account._


Screech coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

rps said:


> cubamark have consumed screech blend many many times...it is quite good. We get it here in windsor at walmart.....


XX) XX) XX) Call me a real CFA. I hate Screech.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Screech is a little too "sharp"? for me these days.
> 
> Now I prefer a softer white wine - usually Black Tower, helps inspire me while painting.
> 
> a glass of white anyone?


:clap::love2:

Would love some ………….. so long as it is very cold. Merci, mon ami.

FYI, blame the hear, but I forgot your first name.


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Screech is a little too "sharp"? for me these days.
> 
> Now I prefer a softer white wine - usually Black Tower, helps inspire me while painting.
> 
> a glass of white anyone?


Now you’re talking....I’ve got a chilled Magnotta 2018 Chardonnay waiting for me this evening to watch the ball game with........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now you’re talking....I’ve got a chilled Magnotta 2018 Chardonnay waiting for me this evening to watch the ball game with........


:clap::love2::clap:

Wish we could watch together.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Now you’re talking....I’ve got a chilled Magnotta 2018 Chardonnay waiting for me this evening to watch the ball game with........



I just got back from bagging my three batches of Merlot at my favorite _*Wine YouBrew*_ with my wife's and proprietor's help due to the increasing trouble with arthritis I have in my hands.

I use 5 L HD mylar bags in a cardboard box and as my oldest son refers to it as "_*Dad's Vin du Boix*_"!!!

So if you don't mind, I just might join you if I may, but I normally find most ball games most boring, but the wine should help alleviate that problem. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I just got back from bagging my three batches of Merlot at my favorite _*Wine YouBrew*_ with my wife's and proprietor's help due to the increasing trouble with arthritis I have in my hands.
> 
> I use 5 L HD mylar bags in a cardboard box and as my oldest son refers to it as "_*Dad's Vin du Boix*_"!!!
> 
> So if you don't mind, I just might join you if I may, but I normally find most ball games most boring, but the wine should help alleviate that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I just got back from bagging my three batches of Merlot at my favorite _*Wine YouBrew*_ with my wife's and proprietor's help due to the increasing trouble with arthritis I have in my hands.
> 
> I use 5 L HD mylar bags in a cardboard box and as my oldest son refers to it as "_*Dad's Vin du Boix*_"!!!
> 
> So if you don't mind, I just might join you if I may, but I normally find most ball games most boring, but the wine should help alleviate that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I can do Merlot.....Patrick the interesting thing about baseball is learning how to score...which you can do along with the Official Scorer....it helps gain insight into the game. The Met game had two very interesting plays tonight which would challenge any scorer....


----------



## pm-r

> Patrick the interesting thing about baseball is learning how to score...



Thanks RP, but I thought it was already pretty straightforward and simple. 
Two teams take turns being up too bat, and then they count the number of runs of each team that crossover the home plate, and the team with the most runs wins.

And now it's time to go and get another glass of wine.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Actually Patrick keeping score is more than that. Yes you count runs, but you graphically track the play of each batter and how he either scores or is put out. What is often missed is you score outs and how such as F-7, or 6-3, K, E3, BB, CS....it is quite in depth and is the basis for sabermetrics.

One of the many writings on the subject..

https://www.baseball-almanac.com/score2b.shtml


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I can do Merlot.....Patrick the interesting thing about baseball is learning how to score...which you can do along with the Official Scorer....it helps gain insight into the game. The Met game had two very interesting plays tonight which would challenge any scorer....


I loved going to a ball game in NYC and buying a scorecard and keeping score throughout the entire game. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks RP, but I thought it was already pretty straightforward and simple.
> Two teams take turns being up too bat, and then they count the number of runs of each team that crossover the home plate, and the team with the most runs wins.
> 
> And now it's time to go and get another glass of wine.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Actually Patrick keeping score is more than that. Yes you count runs, but you graphically track the play of each batter and how he either scores or is put out. What is often missed is you score outs and how such as F-7, or 6-3, K, E3, BB, CS....it is quite in depth and is the basis for sabermetrics.
> 
> One of the many writings on the subject..
> 
> https://www.baseball-almanac.com/score2b.shtml


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to enjoy some early morning coolness outside. It was a warm night with not a bit of ocean breeze to help cool things off.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...6f7obmmGZro36fpPaUZcEnHAHYtuaR9dZ2eqqR1QIZpI8

Saw this and I thought of Don and his Whatzit pics each week.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/wind..._Y0Ab8OE99Vjumar6VzAwtbqM_QjiLMJTaXhc8jJLkRtg

Rp, did you ever hear the hum?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/wind..._Y0Ab8OE99Vjumar6VzAwtbqM_QjiLMJTaXhc8jJLkRtg
> 
> Rp, did you ever hear the hum?


Morning all.

Marc we never heard “the hum” due to where we lived. Those in LaSalle and along the river complained about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Marc we never heard “the hum” due to where we lived. Those in LaSalle and along the river complained about it.


Interesting.

"Ontario allows Toronto and Peel to move to Stage 3 of reopening on Friday, but not Windsor-Essex" Sorry to hear this , Rp.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting.
> 
> "Ontario allows Toronto and Peel to move to Stage 3 of reopening on Friday, but not Windsor-Essex" Sorry to hear this , Rp.


Marc I wouldn’t be surprised if we moved back to Stage 1....but the uproar would drown out “the hum” I’m sure.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Screech coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


Heh heh heh - as I have said MANY times to my son, "you should at least try it ONCE before deciding that you don't like it!

For those who like flavoured coffee, I can pretty much guarantee you'd like this one. Nothing sharp or harsh about it. A lovely aroma, and quite a nice taste to it.

My standard for good coffee will always be the little cups of Cubita espresso I consumed (at least) daily during my various fieldwork visits to Cuba. The sugar content, though, would put me in a coma if I were still on the island... Or perhaps the kilometres-per-day walking I did consumed those calories before they could affect my system! Havana in particular is an incredible experience for those who enjoy a long stroll and a slower pace to enjoy architecture and other sights.


----------



## CubaMark

Rps said:


> Marc I wouldn’t be surprised if we moved back to Stage 1....but the uproar would drown out “the hum” I’m sure.


FWIW, there is emerging discussion on how we view coronavirus, and the dangers of referring to it as "another Spanish flu". This isn't 1918, and this isn't that disease...

'One big wave' – why the Covid-19 second wave may not exist

The Covid-19 pandemic is currently unfolding in “one big wave” with no evidence that it follows seasonal variations common to influenza and other coronaviruses, such as the common cold, the World Health Organization has warned.

Amid continued debates over what constitutes a second wave, a resurgence or seasonal return of the disease, Margaret Harris, a WHO spokesperson, insisted that these discussions are not a helpful way to understand the spread of the disease.

“People are still thinking about seasons. What we all need to get our heads around is this is a new virus and this one is behaving differently,” Harris told a virtual briefing in Geneva, urging vigilance in applying measures to slow transmission that appears to be accelerated by mass gatherings.

She also warned against thinking in terms of virus waves, saying: “It’s going to be one big wave. It’s going to go up and down a bit. The best thing is to flatten it and turn it into just something lapping at your feet.”

The reality is that the issue of second waves has been a contentious one, much talked about by politicians – including Boris Johnson – and the media, but often very ill-defined.

*Cases are rising in Spain, Germany, France and Belgium*

(Guardian UK)​


----------



## Rps

CubaMark I agree on the coffee. Additionally we have neighbours who are from Jordan....when you visit they bring out these demitasse of coffee....WOW.....red eye specials to say the least. The U.S. and Canada are really newbies when it comes to coffee.....I call it the curse of Maxwell House. Other nations have COFFEE....we have Fodgers and Tim’s......


----------



## Rps

CubaMark in some respects Covid19 will be like the Spanish Flu in that the Spanish Flu started in the U.S. and was perpetuated by the U.S. soldiers during WW1....my understanding was it was called the Spanish Flu because Spain was probably one of the few countries at the time which reported it. The way the politics of the U.S.....and sadly, I think, Canada is going our neighbours to the south maybe a world exporter again.


----------



## pm-r

> .it is quite in depth and is the basis for sabermetrics.



Hmmm...??? Sure no need of any sabermetrics or score cards according to this:



> _*Scoring*_
> To score, a batter must hit the ball with the bat into the designated fielding area and make it around all four bases (before the fielding team is able to collect the ball and throw it to the base the batter is running to). A player can score a mandatory point if they hit a home run, which usually means the ball has left the playing area, often landing in the crowd. A player can stop at any base if they feel they might not make it to the next base before being tagged out.
> 
> Players can score multiple points from one hit if more than one player is already on one of the bases. When you hear the phrase 'the bases are loaded', this refers to the instance where there is a player on every base. So, every time a batter successfully makes it to first base, the other players on the second and third bases are able to trickle home, earning a point for their team each time. Depending on how many players get around to home plate before being tagged will depend on how many points you score. A maximum of four points can be scored on one hit.
> 
> _*Winning the Game*_
> To win a game, you must outscore your opposition through the 9 innings played. The team with the most points after 9 innings is deemed the winner. In the event of a tie, extra innings are played until a winner has been concluded.


https://www.rulesofsport.com/sports/baseball.html


The best baseball games I ever attended/played were the ones at various gatherings and picnics.

No special scoring methods needed other than to count the number of runs. Nice and pretty simple I would say.



- Patrick
=======



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick....the pedantic side of me needs to point out that this article is on what constitutes a score....which is not the same as scoring the game. Same base word but not the same meaning.

And I agree the best baseball is when you are playing with family and friends....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc I wouldn’t be surprised if we moved back to Stage 1....but the uproar would drown out “the hum” I’m sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Heh heh heh - as I have said MANY times to my son, "you should at least try it ONCE before deciding that you don't like it!
> 
> For those who like flavoured coffee, I can pretty much guarantee you'd like this one. Nothing sharp or harsh about it. A lovely aroma, and quite a nice taste to it.
> 
> My standard for good coffee will always be the little cups of Cubita espresso I consumed (at least) daily during my various fieldwork visits to Cuba. The sugar content, though, would put me in a coma if I were still on the island... Or perhaps the kilometres-per-day walking I did consumed those calories before they could affect my system! Havana in particular is an incredible experience for those who enjoy a long stroll and a slower pace to enjoy architecture and other sights.


Death before dishonor ...………………. I am a non-Screech body ……….. regardless of the form.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true for some of us.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but all too true for some of us.



But as you say, All all too True. Test




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> But as you say, All all too True. Test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


All too true for some of us. Time to call it a night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as the sun starts to rise on a new day. Enjoy.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Death before dishonor ...………………. I am a non-Screech body ……….. regardless of the form.


Spoken like someone who has, at some point, kissed the cod! :lmao:


----------



## OldeBullDust

@ Dr. G

Re: First Name?
I've been called many things over the years, some good, some not so good.
I won't mention what my wife calls me...
Neither will I mention what some of my brothers & sisters call me !!!

However I do respond reasonably well to Bill, or Old Bill if you want to be formal.

Anyway, I woke up this morning, so that's a good sign.


----------



## Dr.G.

cubamark said:


> spoken like someone who has, at some point, kissed the cod! :lmao:


twice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX) XX) XX) XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> @ Dr. G
> 
> Re: First Name?
> I've been called many things over the years, some good, some not so good.
> I won't mention what my wife calls me...
> Neither will I mention what some of my brothers & sisters call me !!!
> 
> However I do respond reasonably well to Bill, or Old Bill if you want to be formal.
> 
> Anyway, I woke up this morning, so that's a good sign.


Well, Bill it shall be then from now on. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all.......welcome Bill! I’m Rp.

Cooler here today only around 30c...but we have a breeze. Not much doing this holiday weekend as we are still in Stage 2 and the rest of the world is a 3.....

Marc, I. Thinking MLB needs to bubble their teams are the season, such as it is, will be over before it starts. As for the NFL...that’s a laffer....

I’m low on my BT but may buy some of the Screech blend........Marc you should try it...it is actually quite good.

Say Bill, “far above the centre of the universe” would that be Barrie....or is that not far enough?😉😉😉


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all.......welcome Bill! I’m Rp.
> 
> Cooler here today only around 30c...but we have a breeze. Not much doing this holiday weekend as we are still in Stage 2 and the rest of the world is a 3.....
> 
> Marc, I. Thinking MLB needs to bubble their teams are the season, such as it is, will be over before it starts. As for the NFL...that’s a laffer....
> 
> I’m low on my BT but may buy some of the Screech blend........Marc you should try it...it is actually quite good.
> 
> Say Bill, “far above the centre of the universe” would that be Barrie....or is that not far enough?😉😉😉


I agree that the MLB season is nearly gone before it really gets going. We shall see.

Lips that touch Screech, regardless of the source, shall never touch mine. Luckily, my wife also hates Screech.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Luckily, it is 17C with a nice ocean breeze coming through the open windows. No need for fans tonight. See you all for some TGIF coffee tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Time to pull the pin. Luckily, it is 17C with a nice ocean breeze coming through the open windows.



I guess it's our turn for the hot temps and still hanging in there at 6 PM and no breeze...

_* Central Saanich, BC Weather*_
Updated on Thu., Jul. 30, 5:55 p.m.
✓ SAVED TO MY LOCATIONS
29 °C
FEELS LIKE	32°C



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess it's our turn for the hot temps and still hanging in there at 6 PM and no breeze...
> 
> _* Central Saanich, BC Weather*_
> Updated on Thu., Jul. 30, 5:55 p.m.
> ✓ SAVED TO MY LOCATIONS
> 29 °C
> FEELS LIKE	32°C
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


 XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A very foggy and humid morning with 19C temps at just past 7AM


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/offb...orn-season/ar-BB17o9qo?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds

Best corn I have ever eaten. :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## OldeBullDust

G' morning all
Another cup of coffee would be great Marc, no sugar please.

@ Rps
Not quite at Barrie, about 30-40 minute drive on back roads.
Almost 2 hours from the centre of the universe, given the traffic situation.

Nice day so far, 22°C, — sipping coffee while watching swarm of Gypsy Moths 

Trying to build up the energy to work at my current project, still a bit stiff from yesterdays efforts.

Waiting for our local corn harvest.

Anyway, still here, still moving


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill. I lived in the Durham Region for a number of years....I have family up Bradford way and area....so I know about the area which makes a 40 minute block there. Definitely a 3 season locale.....Spring has been a washout for years I think.

Will be BBQ weather today....a steak with a glass of Chard. Black Tower....haven’t had that in awhile. My tastes have changed a bit and I am beginning to really like Italian wines. Where I live in Windsor-Essex is quite a good wine region.

Patrick if you are reading....we can’t forget B.C.’s wine region...very nice.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. 27c here today so a bit cooler. This weekends task will be trimming Guinness’s paws. Not my favourite task....nor his. He has such black nails it’s difficult to see the vein...so it’s a constant shaving off the nail till we can make it out....then trimming his paws of hair.....he’s good about it but will only sit so long.....so it’s a two day job to do it right.

Awaiting the Stanley Cup playoffs....for as long as they can run. I think the bubble idea is a good one, unlike the “you’re on your own” approach of MLB.....


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> G' morning all
> Another cup of coffee would be great Marc, no sugar please.
> 
> @ Rps
> Not quite at Barrie, about 30-40 minute drive on back roads.
> Almost 2 hours from the centre of the universe, given the traffic situation.
> 
> Nice day so far, 22°C, — sipping coffee while watching swarm of Gypsy Moths
> 
> Trying to build up the energy to work at my current project, still a bit stiff from yesterdays efforts.
> 
> Waiting for our local corn harvest.
> 
> Anyway, still here, still moving


More freshly brewed coffee coming right up, Bill. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. 27c here today so a bit cooler. This weekends task will be trimming Guinness’s paws. Not my favourite task....nor his. He has such black nails it’s difficult to see the vein...so it’s a constant shaving off the nail till we can make it out....then trimming his paws of hair.....he’s good about it but will only sit so long.....so it’s a two day job to do it right.
> 
> Awaiting the Stanley Cup playoffs....for as long as they can run. I think the bubble idea is a good one, unlike the “you’re on your own” approach of MLB.....


Yes, nail trimming is a chore here as well. My wife uses a professional grinder which takes longer that clippers, but hurts them less.


----------



## pm-r

> My tastes have changed a bit and I am beginning to really like Italian wines. Where I live in Windsor-Essex is quite a good wine region.
> 
> Patrick if you are reading....we can’t forget B.C.’s wine region...very nice.



Thanks RP, but from what I have read and the few that I have tried, Ontario has and produces some very nice wines.

Even our local Liquor stores carry quite a few Ontario wines.

I still make and enjoy my own u-brew wine and just finished bagging up three batches of Merlot Into my "Vin du Boix", a Mylar bag In a box, my eldest son calls it.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> Yes, nail trimming is a chore here as well. My wife uses a professional grinder which takes longer that clippers, but hurts them less.



I guess she knows that those grinders can heat up the nails quite severely if one is not careful. 




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, we have some lovely wines from the Windsor Essex region....such a Pelee Island and many others. When I ran my wine shows I found that many of the VQA vintners were very good to deal with in helping me with my show....and I certainly learned that we had some great wine here and that not all wine tastes the same....


A shameless promotion of our region

https://visitwindsoressex.com/our-e...MI8dug7fr36gIVE77ACh3nRQolEAAYASAAEgLj5_D_BwE


----------



## Dr.G.

https://winesofnovascotia.ca/portfolio/domaine-de-grand-pre/

This is our favorite NS wine producer


----------



## pm-r

> A shameless promotion of our region



Looks great to me.

PS: I didn't know you had a wine show.

I hope you got a lot of nice free samples. 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://winesofnovascotia.ca/portfolio/domaine-de-grand-pre/
> 
> This is our favorite NS wine producer




That looks like a pretty nice wine place as well.

https://winesofnovascotia.ca/portfolio/domaine-de-grand-pre/

https://www.google.com/maps/place/D...e660b91cd2b63515!8m2!3d45.10162!4d-64.3078633

Actually I find it quite mind boggling how much wine and grapes are actually produced in the world. Quite amazing in fact... if one thinks about it... and yet, very few wino drunks... 

BTW: we have a good number of excellent wineries not far from where we live and a few others in the Cobble Hill/Mill Bay area just NW of us and a bit further north:
Vancouver Island Southern Wineries



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That looks like a pretty nice wine place as well.
> 
> https://winesofnovascotia.ca/portfolio/domaine-de-grand-pre/
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/D...e660b91cd2b63515!8m2!3d45.10162!4d-64.3078633
> 
> Actually I find it quite mind boggling how much wine and grapes are actually produced in the world. Quite amazing in fact... if one thinks about it... and yet, very few wino drunks...
> 
> BTW: we have a good number of excellent wineries not far from where we live and a few others in the Cobble Hill/Mill Bay area just NW of us and a bit further north:
> Vancouver Island Southern Wineries
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap: :love2: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Freshly brewed coffee is ready when you are up and about and want to start the day with a bang. enjoy


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here today .... hoping we get some rain. While we haven’t gotten much when it comes it is a torrent.

Seems strange that the Stanley Cup is being played in August......

Oh well gives me some time to work on Guinness’s nails....


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All
Great Day today, just 22°C at 9:28 AM, very comfortable with just a light shirt.

Taking my time today, a little stiff from yesterdays efforts, but then I did wake up on the right side of the grass, so I shouldn't complain.

I see wine is a popular topic for the last couple of days. For many years I was strickly a beer man (Labatts 50), but when I retired and was learning how to relax, I tried some wine and developed a taste for a soft smooth white, Mind you, I still enjoy a cold brew on those super hot days.

Might sit out in the sun shelter for a while, maybe work on my paintings

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill. I wish I could paint. I have no “eye” for that. But I can see where it would be a great hobby...or even career if you were so inclined.
I was always an “in-door” guy. Reading, music and such.....and cooking. Here in Windsor it has been so hot lately that even our sun shelter is almost useless....been lucky the AC hasn’t collapsed.

As for beer, I was always a draft man. When I started my wine shows I designed them for beer drinkers.....we had a good run ...four years worth....then others jumped on the band wagon and I got out of it....it wasn’t fun anymore.... but that’s another life.

Lately my interests have leaned towards the ukulele.....so much so I haven’t touched my banjo in months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Spent the last hour or so weeding our gardens. It is too hot and sunny to continue. Draft beer or cold white wine sounds like a winning combo, at least here today.


----------



## Rps

We’ve got rain coming soon Marc, so no weeding for me. But a cool draft would be a suitable reward for waiting for rain don’t you think!


----------



## pm-r

> But a cool draft would be a suitable reward for waiting for rain don’t you think!



That sounds pretty reasonable.

Is the forecast rain going to be normal or some flooding type deluge???




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That sounds pretty reasonable.
> 
> Is the forecast rain going to be normal or some flooding type deluge???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, this is Windsor......deluge based on the report I saw last night. While we have been in a drought it’s been a strange year here with tonnes of flooding everywhere...if the reports are true we could see some flooding in the area. Luckily we decided not to live near the river or lakes...so we’ve been luckily spared where others were buried.


----------



## pm-r

> Luckily we decided not to live near the river or lakes...so we’ve been luckily spared where others were buried.



That sounds like it was a good plan.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We’ve got rain coming soon Marc, so no weeding for me. But a cool draft would be a suitable reward for waiting for rain don’t you think!


No rain here until next week, hopefully, but a cold brew sounds good. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

How about we all raise a draft beer in honor of Don, who on this hot day in St. A. would be in his RV with the AC on full. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> How about we all raise a draft beer in honor of Don, who on this hot day in St. A. would be in his RV with the AC on full. Merci, mes amis.



That sounds like a good plan Marc, and i'm sure Don will certainly be in his comfort zone.

And just as well considering the warning:
_*Heat Warning for Northern Alberta*_
Active for next 7 hours · Environment Canada



> Temperatures reaching or exceeding 29 degrees Celsius combined with overnight lows near 14 degrees Celsius are expected through the long weekend.


https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=2a79df97b806e592&hl=en&gl=CA&source=wweather




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds like a good plan Marc, and i'm sure Don will certainly be in his comfort zone.
> 
> And just as well considering the warning:
> _*Heat Warning for Northern Alberta*_
> Active for next 7 hours · Environment Canada
> 
> 
> https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=2a79df97b806e592&hl=en&gl=CA&source=wweather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Aurora

I can't raise a draft but I can certainly raise a can to Don. Cheers Don. On another note, I will have draft again on Monday as our Legion opens again. It's been a long dry Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Aurora said:


> I can't raise a draft but I can certainly raise a can to Don. Cheers Don. On another note, I will have draft again on Monday as our Legion opens again. It's been a long dry Spring.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

About now, Don would be posting his Whatzit pic for us to preview. I do miss him so. 

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all . Sunday coffee is brewing. It is a fine day here to take it out on the deck to listen to all the birds singing/calling. Enjoy.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good day all

@ Dr. G
I agree, it is a fine day here to take it out on the deck to listen to all the birds singing/calling, _If all the birds were Ducks & Geese_

We have rain, lots of it since about 1:00 AM. Continuous now, sometimes light otherwise heavy. I'm not worried about flooding, we are up on the edge of the moraine. If we are flooded, then everyone else is treading water.

Not that I'm complaining, I do like to sit out in our sun shelter, sipping fortified coffee, listening to the rain. Reading is a bit more difficult when it's overcast, but thats OK.

Today is an indoor project day, no shortage of things to fix/repair/adjust.

Have a good day peoples


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc my daughter and family arrived safe and sound in Nova Scotia....they sent us a picture looks sunny and bright...at least yesterday afternoon. 

Bill we got rain last night and are under a weather warning today for more rain.....probably the same cell you have.

Vacuuming day for me today and watching the Leafs later. Take care everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good day all
> 
> @ Dr. G
> I agree, it is a fine day here to take it out on the deck to listen to all the birds singing/calling, _If all the birds were Ducks & Geese_
> 
> We have rain, lots of it since about 1:00 AM. Continuous now, sometimes light otherwise heavy. I'm not worried about flooding, we are up on the edge of the moraine. If we are flooded, then everyone else is treading water.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, I do like to sit out in our sun shelter, sipping fortified coffee, listening to the rain. Reading is a bit more difficult when it's overcast, but thats OK.
> 
> Today is an indoor project day, no shortage of things to fix/repair/adjust.
> 
> Have a good day peoples


Morning , Bill. Send some of that rain our way. We are really in need of rain. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc my daughter and family arrived safe and sound in Nova Scotia....they sent us a picture looks sunny and bright...at least yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Bill we got rain last night and are under a weather warning today for more rain.....probably the same cell you have.
> 
> Vacuuming day for me today and watching the Leafs later. Take care everyone.


Good to hear, Rp. I will be hot and humid for them for the next few days. Send some rain this way as well. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Rp. I will be hot and humid for them for the next few days. Send some rain this way as well. Merci, mon ami.


I guess she brought the Toronto weather with her. We can ship rain in 1 or 2 litre containers and convenient 6 packs.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess she brought the Toronto weather with her. We can ship rain in 1 or 2 litre containers and convenient 6 packs.......


We need all you can spare, Rp. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A foggy and quiet morning. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy this holiday Monday wherever you are. Paix.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rainy yesterday....I mean car wash rain....we are expecting more today but so far it’s sunny this morning.

Was a little disappointed that the Leaf game was televised on CBC...but c’est la vie. Watched the Yank-Sox instead.

Might do burgers tonight on the BBQ if it’s dry enough.

Tomorrow is our Ukulele Circle night...since we are in Stage 2 you can only go where there is a patio....but the usual place won’t let us use it as it might take away business from bigger drinkers...so we could use the parking lot but we aren’t allowed to drink there......so I’m thinking to pass this months if it’s live instead of on line.

In either respect I was going to play It’s Good News Week but Tovah thinks it would be in bad taste..........personally I think it’s right on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy yesterday....I mean car wash rain....we are expecting more today but so far it’s sunny this morning.
> 
> Was a little disappointed that the Leaf game was televised on CBC...but c’est la vie. Watched the Yank-Sox instead.
> 
> Might do burgers tonight on the BBQ if it’s dry enough.
> 
> Tomorrow is our Ukulele Circle night...since we are in Stage 2 you can only go where there is a patio....but the usual place won’t let us use it as it might take away business from bigger drinkers...so we could use the parking lot but we aren’t allowed to drink there......so I’m thinking to pass this months if it’s live instead of on line.
> 
> In either respect I was going to play It’s Good News Week but Tovah thinks it would be in bad taste..........personally I think it’s right on.


Send some rain our way. Nothing is forthcoming due to the tropical depression.  
https://weather.gc.ca/hurricane/tra...Ot5BwbDP7adOuMYHkz8jmp-_KquCM4gWsf97HAo_rIlfs

BBQ burgers are what we are doing tonight. Great minds think aliks.

We could use a bit of good news, so play away, mon ami. Paix.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOR6Vx-Ogbk[/ame]


----------



## Rps

Mine’s more along these lines...

https://youtu.be/RyE0NedXWpM


----------



## pm-r

> In either respect I was going to play _*It’s Good News Week*_ but Tovah thinks it would be in bad taste..........personally I think it’s right on.



I must admit I had to go googling for that on...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AglW6QpmPp8



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Patrick is certainly is an oldie.......I almost forgot about it but some how it popped into my mind......that and A Hard Rain Gonna Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Sure no need of any sabermetrics or score cards according to this:
> 
> 
> https://www.rulesofsport.com/sports/baseball.html
> 
> 
> The best baseball games I ever attended/played were the ones at various gatherings and picnics.
> 
> No special scoring methods needed other than to count the number of runs. Nice and pretty simple I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


 A friend sent this to me. However, what about keeping score?


I heard that baseball was invented about 120 years ago.
Au contraire there are many references to baseball in the bible.Here are some:
.
A:- In the big inning (Genesis 1:1)
- Genesis 3:6- Eve stole first and Adam stole second
Cain struck out Abel and the Prodigal Son Came Home.
- Rebekah went to the well with a "pitcher"
- Exodus 4:4 "And he put out his hand, and caught it"
- Numbers 11:32 "Ten homers"
- Proverbs 18:10 "The righteous run into it, and is safe
- Ezekiel 36:12 "Yea, I will cause men to walk"
And Aaron led the nation in sacrifices.

AND THERE MORE


And Abner said to Joab, "Let the young men...arise and play before us" (II Samuel 2:14)
...[and] all the people rose up... (Exodus 33:8)
And Jehoshaphat the son of Ahilud was the recorder; and Sheva was scribe... (II Samuel 20:24-25)
And they said unto Jephthah, "Come and be our [Captain]" (Judges 11:6)
...and he measured two lines... (II Samuel 8:2)
And he set the bases... (I Kings 7:39)
And they stood every man in his place round about the camp (Judges 7:21)
...behold, Rebekah came forth with her pitcher... (Genesis 24:45)
Ehud...the Benjamite, a man left-handed ... (Judges 3:15)
...the children of Israel ...said "Who shall go up for us first...?" (Judges 20:18)
...seek out a man who is a skillful player... (I Samuel 16:16)
...Judah [shall go up] first... (Judges 20:18)
[And] Judah took... (Judges 1:18)
Three times... (Exodus 23:14)
...and...it was good. (Genesis 1:10)
...and Abram went down... (Genesis 12:10)
...out at the base... (Leviticus 4:18)
And Moses...smote... (Exodus 7:20)
...and... [it] became foul... (Exodus 7:21)
And Moses went out... (Numbers 11:24)
...and none came in. (Joshua 6:1)
And there was not a man left... (Joshua 8:17)
And Miriam was shut out... (Numbers 12:15)
And the children of Benjamin went out... (Judges 20:31)
...and went into the field ... (Numbers 22:23)
And...Aaron waved... (Leviticus 9:21)
And he looked this way and that way... (Exodus 2:12)
...and [he] delivered up... (Numbers 21:3)
...and they ran as soon as he had stretched out his hand... (Joshua 8:19)
...and they fell on their faces to the ground... (Judges 13:20)
Get thee up; wherefore now art thou fallen upon thy face? (Joshua 7:10)
...for it was an error... (Numbers 15:25)
...second and third... (Genesis 6:16)
And Joseph [spoke]... (Genesis 45:3)
...concerning the error which he committed... (Leviticus 5:18)
...make [an] atonement for thyself... (Leviticus 9:7)
Thou shalt fan them... (Isaiah 41:16)
Then Joseph commanded to filltheir...sack... (Genesis 42:25)
and...all the people saw it [and] they shouted... (Leviticus 9:24)
"Who can stand before the [Giants]?" (Deuteronomy 9:2)
and...Aaron waved... (Leviticus 9:21)
...and pitched on the other side... (Numbers 21:13)
...and suffered not a man to pass... (Judges 3:28)
...but...the seventh... (Exodus 31:15)
Gideon...smote... (Judges 8:11)
...Israel...at...first... (Jeremiah 33:7)
And Noah went in... (Genesis 7:7)
And there ran a young man ... (Numbers 11:27)
...he turned and went back... (Judges 18:26)
...unto the base... (Numbers 8:4)
...Noah walked... (Genesis 6:9)
Let us go and sacrifice... (Exodus 5:8)
And Moses lifted up his hand and smote... with his rod... (Numbers 20:11)
...the...hide... (Leviticus 20:4)
...a long blast... (Joshua 6:5)
...[outside] the camp... (Judges 7:17)
...[for] an 'omer... (Exodus 16:36)
And the men of Israel and of Judah arose, and shouted... (1 Samuel 17:52)


----------



## Rps

Marc all of the above is a testament to the game........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc all of the above is a testament to the game........


:lmao: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to be another hot day, so cold drinks will be the name of the game today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here today but thunderstorms again today.....3 days in a row...the rain last night was, again, car wash like. Poor Guinness, the thunder had him shaking for some time. And we are on tap for another round.

Watched some baseball last night....seems like everyday there is some Covid19 caution for a team.....and now comes the injuries to players as they haven’t had enough training time. For those who don’t play...baseball is a stretching game....running, catching, hitting involves quick stretches of your muscles which can cause many injuries if the athlete hasn’t prepped. The list will grow I’m sure.

Might do chicken tonight if the weather allows.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cooler here today but thunderstorms again today.....3 days in a row...the rain last night was, again, car wash like. Poor Guinness, the thunder had him shaking for some time. And we are on tap for another round.
> 
> Watched some baseball last night....seems like everyday there is some Covid19 caution for a team.....and now comes the injuries to players as they haven’t had enough training time. For those who don’t play...baseball is a stretching game....running, catching, hitting involves quick stretches of your muscles which can cause many injuries if the athlete hasn’t prepped. The list will grow I’m sure.
> 
> Might do chicken tonight if the weather allows.....


BBQ going full blast tonight as we are still hot and humid with clear skies.

End the MLB season NOW.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sounds of pouring rain. Haven't heard this sound in a couple of weeks. So, coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....hopefully your rain doesn’t turn into a deluge....we are finally rain free here....so I can now do my lawns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....hopefully your rain doesn’t turn into a deluge....we are finally rain free here....so I can now do my lawns.


It poured for about an hour, then the fog rolled in and now it is very sunny with 25C temps as we near 11AM. Another hot and humid day here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don would have liked this one. A friend sent it to me.

A cowboy appeared before St. Peter at the Pearly Gates.
"Have you ever done anything of particular merit", asked St. Peter.
"Well, I can think of one thing," the cowboy offered.
"On a trip to the Black Hills out in South Dakota, I came upon a gang of bikers who were threatening a young woman. I directed them to leave her alone, but they wouldn't listen."
So, I approached the largest and most tattooed biker and smacked him in the face, kicked his bike over, ripped out his nose ring, and threw it on the ground.
I yelled, "Now, back off or I'll kick the **** out of all of you!"
St. Peter was impressed, "When did this happen?"
"Couple of minutes ago."


----------



## Rps

Marc gotta say I liked that one as well....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc gotta say I liked that one as well....


:lmao: :clap: :lmao:

Great minds think alike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Might see you all early in that all the windows will be open and there are lots of birds that start to sing at 5AM. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Clear today with a high of 25c....after the days of heat we’ve had this feels like sweater weather. Can finally do some lawn work and next week is yard waste pickup...so will be able to get rid of the filled bags of leaves, weeds, and branches.

Found a quirky programme on Hoopla....Captaine Marleau....it’s in French with subtitles but is pretty good...well worth watching if you can stream it.

I’ve been working on a few arrangements....but it will be a long while before we get back to public playing I fear.....

Looks like everyone around us is doing some form of renovation.....not sure if it’s out of boredom or they can get it done without the hassle of permits....which I seldom see by the way. 

Oh well....stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Clear today with a high of 25c....after the days of heat we’ve had this feels like sweater weather. Can finally do some lawn work and next week is yard waste pickup...so will be able to get rid of the filled bags of leaves, weeds, and branches.
> 
> Found a quirky programme on Hoopla....Captaine Marleau....it’s in French with subtitles but is pretty good...well worth watching if you can stream it.
> 
> I’ve been working on a few arrangements....but it will be a long while before we get back to public playing I fear.....
> 
> Looks like everyone around us is doing some form of renovation.....not sure if it’s out of boredom or they can get it done without the hassle of permits....which I seldom see by the way.
> 
> Oh well....stay safe everyone.


Sounds like a plan, Rp. Stay well, stay safe, and stay cool. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

A smile for you....

A barber gave a haircut to a priest one day. The priest tried to pay for the haircut, but the barber refused, saying, "you do God’s work." The next morning the barber found a dozen bibles at the door to his shop.
A policeman came to the barber for a haircut, and again the barber refused to pay, saying, "you protect the public." The next morning the barber found a dozen doughnuts at the door to his shop.
A lawyer came to the barber for a haircut, and again the barber refused payment, saying, "you serve the justice system." The next morning the barber found a dozen lawyers waiting for a free haircut.


----------



## Rps

Maybe it’s my old age but I’m wondering why I’m the only naked person here at the gender reveal party?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A smile for you....
> 
> A barber gave a haircut to a priest one day. The priest tried to pay for the haircut, but the barber refused, saying, "you do God’s work." The next morning the barber found a dozen bibles at the door to his shop.
> A policeman came to the barber for a haircut, and again the barber refused to pay, saying, "you protect the public." The next morning the barber found a dozen doughnuts at the door to his shop.
> A lawyer came to the barber for a haircut, and again the barber refused payment, saying, "you serve the justice system." The next morning the barber found a dozen lawyers waiting for a free haircut.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe it’s my old age but I’m wondering why I’m the only naked person here at the gender reveal party?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of morning bird songs. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and warm here today. Might BBQ tonight......looks like the Leafs are in trouble....goes to show don’t turn the game off when you have a 3 goal lead in the second period......can you say Boston-Montreal of the early 70s.

Didn’t wake up to the sound of birds Marc.....behind us the neighbour is putting in a new concrete driveway, across they are digging for a new pool and beside they are building two news houses....down the street two houses are getting new roof jobs.......birds would have been nicer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and warm here today. Might BBQ tonight......looks like the Leafs are in trouble....goes to show don’t turn the game off when you have a 3 goal lead in the second period......can you say Boston-Montreal of the early 70s.
> 
> Didn’t wake up to the sound of birds Marc.....behind us the neighbour is putting in a new concrete driveway, across they are digging for a new pool and beside they are building two news houses....down the street two houses are getting new roof jobs.......birds would have been nicer.


Waking up to bird songs is so much easier on the nerves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Planted these sunflowers from seed a couple of months ago in the house. Now they are in full bloom.


----------



## Dr.G.

BBQ chicken and salad was the name of the game tonight. Now, going outside with a glass of wine to enjoy the sunset.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> BBQ chicken and salad was the name of the game tonight. Now, going outside with a glass of wine to enjoy the sunset.


Now that sounds nice....we did BBQ as well but with baked potato for me and baked sweet potato for Tovah.

Am settling in to watch the Leaf game tonight.

Burgers tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

> _*BBQ chicken and salad *_was the name of the game tonight. Now, going outside with a glass of wine to enjoy the sunset.



I understand that some sports fans are using about the same expression to describe some of the recent sport games... I guess some must be pretty bad... and that glass of wine sounds like a damn good idea, thanks for the reminder, and it's close to that time for us here now but a way to go before sunset. 

But it won't be much of a sunset as it is rather overcast and threatening with the chance of rain.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now that sounds nice....we did BBQ as well but with baked potato for me and baked sweet potato for Tovah.
> 
> Am settling in to watch the Leaf game tonight.
> 
> Burgers tomorrow.


:clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I understand that some sports fans are using about the same expression to describe some of the recent sport games... I guess some must be pretty bad... and that glass of wine sounds like a damn good idea, thanks for the reminder, and it's close to that time for us here now but a way to go before sunset.
> 
> But it won't be much of a sunset as it is rather overcast and threatening with the chance of rain.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap:  Send some of that rain this way. We are not forecast to get any rain until NEXT weekend. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning so far. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny today and warm. Watched about 2/3 of the Leaf game....but not all at once. Turned it off with about 8 minutes left as it was 2 zip Columbus. Got ready for bed ....was checking out the Vancouver game but Leafs we’re still playing...in that time Columbus scored a goal and the Leafs scored 3 to tie......watched the OT. Guess I have to watch the WHOLE GAME next time.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Now that sounds nice....we did BBQ as well but with baked potato for me and baked sweet potato for Tovah.
> ...
> Burgers tomorrow.




For great burgers, if you didn't already know, try and use _*Ground Chuck*_ and if you have the chance, get the butcher to add some extra fat. Never ever use lean ground!!

Another advantage of ground chuck besides it tasting a hell of a lot better Is it only needs to be cooked to around 140F instead of the recommended 160F - 170F for regular ground at which point the burger patty is completely ruined and overcooked and dried out.

Enjoy... and don't forget the wine... 





- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, yes ground chuck would be my burger of choice but those days are gone however. My wife as to closely watch fat content so.......extra extra lean it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny today and warm. Watched about 2/3 of the Leaf game....but not all at once. Turned it off with about 8 minutes left as it was 2 zip Columbus. Got ready for bed ....was checking out the Vancouver game but Leafs we’re still playing...in that time Columbus scored a goal and the Leafs scored 3 to tie......watched the OT. Guess I have to watch the WHOLE GAME next time.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> For great burgers, if you didn't already know, try and use _*Ground Chuck*_ and if you have the chance, get the butcher to add some extra fat. Never ever use lean ground!!
> 
> Another advantage of ground chuck besides it tasting a hell of a lot better Is it only needs to be cooked to around 140F instead of the recommended 160F - 170F for regular ground at which point the burger patty is completely ruined and overcooked and dried out.
> 
> Enjoy... and don't forget the wine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday coffee is brewing for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/weather/t...day-monday/ar-BB17KBB0?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds

Stay safe, Rp.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, just came in from our walk....soaked to the skin with perspiration.....it’s heavytoday.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, just came in from our walk....soaked to the skin with perspiration.....it’s heavytoday.



Poor you... maybe a cold beer or two (or more) might help.

It sure says it's uncomfortable down there and more to come:



> Maximum temperatures today: 30 to 32 degrees Celsius (Humidex 38 to 40).


https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=cb259fe5f47d9320&hl=en&gl=CA&source=wweather




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, just came in from our walk....soaked to the skin with perspiration.....it’s heavytoday.





pm-r said:


> Poor you... maybe a cold beer or two (or more) might help.
> 
> It sure says it's uncomfortable down there and more to come:
> 
> 
> https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=cb259fe5f47d9320&hl=en&gl=CA&source=wweather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Today shall be a day of weeding and watering the garden. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw this and thought of Don and how this could be slipped in to his SAP site. Gone but not forgotten.

Random Fact
"It is physically impossible for you to lick your elbow."


----------



## Rps

Morning all will be hot here today with the dex hitting 40c......need I say more.

Well my Leafs had an early fall..........again. Watched some baseball. I don’t know if it’s just me but I am finding that without the crowd many of the announcers are annoying......I think this lack of crowd brings to focus how poor some actually are.

Marc the SF team hardly talks at all....it seems they have figured out you can watch the game on TV. I’ve said it before I really like the Mets team...they talk like fans at a game...they joke and have fun.....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Saw this and thought of Don and how this could be slipped in to his SAP site. Gone but not forgotten.
> 
> Random Fact
> "It is physically impossible for you to lick your elbow."



Interesting I guess, but I have no idea why I would even want or need to lick my elbow. 

And lots of other places that most humans cannot normally reach yet many other animals can.

I guess Mother Nature has her reasons but I don't know why or what they are.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all will be hot here today with the dex hitting 40c......need I say more.
> 
> Well my Leafs had an early fall..........again. Watched some baseball. I don’t know if it’s just me but I am finding that without the crowd many of the announcers are annoying......I think this lack of crowd brings to focus how poor some actually are.
> 
> Marc the SF team hardly talks at all....it seems they have figured out you can watch the game on TV. I’ve said it before I really like the Mets team...they talk like fans at a game...they joke and have fun.....


Stay cool, mon ami. and stay safe. https://www.theglobeandmail.com/can...IsOGkl7aaateSuSqLStS2uxXrVdADVZuzALi9_J6Ih2bU


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...i13xgr_VIMUqFc8dy98QnFsmtbJxPckRA71rZ0-WbRcv4

I like watching baseball with the sound muted.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Interesting I guess, but I have no idea why I would even want or need to lick my elbow.
> 
> And lots of other places that most humans cannot normally reach yet many other animals can.
> 
> I guess Mother Nature has her reasons but I don't know why or what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## OldeBullDust

A different/odd-ball question for Dr.G and Rps.

I suspect that you both would qualify as a linguist, and therefore would be best suited to answer a question I have concerning the use of “ Sink, Sank and Sunk”.

I watched a portion of a so-called news? discussion (originating somewhere in a southern US state), where one speaker referenced “Iran sinked their fake aircraft carrier”.

Now, I admit I’m not the best when it comes to grammar & proper use of the English language, but this use of “sinked” just sounded wrong to me. Is there really such a word?

Over the years I have heard similar use of sink or sank, to the point I’m beginning to think maybe I’m wrong in my use of these words. I think the following is correct.

Iran will sink it
They sank it
It was sunk last week


Or maybe I’m just too old to appreciate the modern English


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think the following is correct.

Iran will sink it
They sank it
It was sunk last week"

Yes, Bill, this is correct. 

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

I agree Marc, Bill sinked is not a proper word. So you have sink, it’s past tense is sank, and it’s past participle is sunk......a past participle always uses a copulative verb....or helping verb such as has....the ship has sunk.

To be honest we are moving to a verbal vernacular language....grammar isn’t as important as trying to get your point across.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Life is treating me reasonably well, better than some, not as well as a few.

I’ve travelled a bit and have come to appreciate that for all its faults, Canada is a damn good place to live.

After graduating from college, I had the opportunity to take a position in the States, the likelihood
of ending up in Vietnam helped make up my mind. Now with Covid-19 running rampant through Trumpland, I’m doubly gratefully for life in Canada.

Even with 32° C, we are not suffering as much as others, and I have a glass of chilled wine to help me survive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I agree Marc, Bill sinked is not a proper word. So you have sink, it’s past tense is sank, and it’s past participle is sunk......a past participle always uses a copulative verb....or helping verb such as has....the ship has sunk.
> 
> To be honest we are moving to a verbal vernacular language....grammar isn’t as important as trying to get your point across.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Life is treating me reasonably well, better than some, not as well as a few.
> 
> I’ve travelled a bit and have come to appreciate that for all its faults, Canada is a damn good place to live.
> 
> After graduating from college, I had the opportunity to take a position in the States, the likelihood
> of ending up in Vietnam helped make up my mind. Now with Covid-19 running rampant through Trumpland, I’m doubly gratefully for life in Canada.
> 
> Even with 32° C, we are not suffering as much as others, and I have a glass of chilled wine to help me survive.


Good to hear, mon ami. Stay cool, stay safe and stay well. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

> I agree Marc, Bill sinked is not a proper word. ...



And so does my spell and grammar checker agree:



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And so does my spell and grammar checker agree:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Very foggy this morning so tea would be the drink of choice for some ………….. but I shall brew some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang. Time to call it a night. See you all, I hope, tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us all get going today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc....it’s lawn day today.....in this weather I certainly miss my condo.....well we finally moved to Stage 3....so you can now go to a movie or sit in a restaurant? I think we will wait a few weeks before doing that.

Big story around here is the delaying of college football.....seems the college heads in the U.S. actually know more than the Prez.

It’s burger day for us today......might actually go out and buy a nice Pinot ...have it chilling for dinner. My daughter is in the last few days of her quarantine....so she can finally get out and explore......looks like she picked a good time as you certainly have had our summer weather lately.

Any hint of a class this fall? I know I still get an urge to teach again...but then it goes away quite quickly when I have my morning coffee and look outside......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc....it’s lawn day today.....in this weather I certainly miss my condo.....well we finally moved to Stage 3....so you can now go to a movie or sit in a restaurant? I think we will wait a few weeks before doing that.
> 
> Big story around here is the delaying of college football.....seems the college heads in the U.S. actually know more than the Prez.
> 
> It’s burger day for us today......might actually go out and buy a nice Pinot ...have it chilling for dinner. My daughter is in the last few days of her quarantine....so she can finally get out and explore......looks like she picked a good time as you certainly have had our summer weather lately.
> 
> Any hint of a class this fall? I know I still get an urge to teach again...but then it goes away quite quickly when I have my morning coffee and look outside......


Afternoon, Rp. No lawn work for me until we get some rain. The grass has stopped growing even though we water it in the evenings. 

Stage 3!!! Lucky you. We can go out to eat if we want take out or are willing to sit outside ten feet away from everyone else. Still, it is difficult to eat wearing a mask, so we opt for takeout. No movies here. Still, the province has been Covid free for 10 days. https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/covid-update-wednesday-august-12-1.5683267

Yes, while I enjoy college football, I think it makes sense to shut it down, regardless of Trump's executive order.

Yes, we have been hot and dry for the past five weeks, especially in this area of NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. A quiet morning so I might take it out on the deck and enjoy the stillness.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc....BT please if you have it. 

Hot again today.....it feels as if it’s been August since early June here. Will be cleaning the BBQ later today...as well as weeding.

I noticed Home Hardware has those wooden BBQ cleaners on sale......just wondering if they are any good. I’ve been using crumpled aluminium foil.

Mght do chicken on it tonight. Just wondering.....can one get BBQ’d out?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Everybody

Forecast for today is for sunny & hot, so I will take refuge in my studio later.

*Rps:* , my son (who has taken over as BBQ commander/operator) bought a BBQ brush with fibre bristles, at Can Tire. No more worry about wire fragments in your burger.

Anyway, have projects to work on, must not dilly-dally. 

[I've been told that all these home chores will keep me healthy/alive longer. It must be true, 'cause I'll need at least ten more years to do them all.]


----------



## Rps

Thanx Bill...I’ve never heard of a fibre cleaner....I will look for them. Take care and have a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc....BT please if you have it.
> 
> Hot again today.....it feels as if it’s been August since early June here. Will be cleaning the BBQ later today...as well as weeding.
> 
> I noticed Home Hardware has those wooden BBQ cleaners on sale......just wondering if they are any good. I’ve been using crumpled aluminium foil.
> 
> Mght do chicken on it tonight. Just wondering.....can one get BBQ’d out?


BT coming right up. I shall take mine with some ice cubes. 25C with a 28C humidex reading and it is not even noon yet.

We use the spruce wooden scrapers and find they work quite well.

BBQing in the summer will never grow old.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Everybody
> 
> Forecast for today is for sunny & hot, so I will take refuge in my studio later.
> 
> *Rps:* , my son (who has taken over as BBQ commander/operator) bought a BBQ brush with fibre bristles, at Can Tire. No more worry about wire fragments in your burger.
> 
> Anyway, have projects to work on, must not dilly-dally.
> 
> [I've been told that all these home chores will keep me healthy/alive longer. It must be true, 'cause I'll need at least ten more years to do them all.]


I take our dogs down to the basement which is at ground level and usually much cooler than upstairs. We sit and chill out listening to music.


----------



## pm-r

> _*Mght do chicken on it tonight. Just wondering.....can one get BBQ’d out?*_



I would say "never". 
So many varieties and variations one can do with the barbecue, plus sauces and smoke, almost endless...

Do you use gas, Natural or propane, Charcoal or Briquettes or just plain wood???



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would say "never".
> So many varieties and variations one can do with the barbecue, plus sauces and smoke, almost endless...
> 
> Do you use gas, Natural or propane, Charcoal or Briquettes or just plain wood???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::love2:

Personally, we use propane with a smoker box. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::love2:
> 
> Personally, we use propane with a smoker box. :love2:



I would appreciate your comments on the smoker box.

I have been led to believe that one gets better results from the woodchips wrapped in a sealed Aluminum foil packet with a single hole or two (max) for the smoke to escape.

An aluminum pouch with lots of holes Is discouraged.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I would say "never".
> So many varieties and variations one can do with the barbecue, plus sauces and smoke, almost endless...
> 
> Do you use gas, Natural or propane, Charcoal or Briquettes or just plain wood???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, I use propane. My son has a smoker and he loves it...he uses a variety of wood chips depending on what he is cooking. While the end product is great I’m not into waiting that long to cook anything. A slow cooker is about the only time I will actually wait for cooking. To me a genius would be a cross between a BBQ and a microwave.....getting BBQ’d food in2mins or less...now that’s cooking.


----------



## 18m2

I'm asking this question because I'd like to know.

We BBQ but do not smoke the meat. I understand smoked meat is suspected for causing some cancers. Is there a "real" risk for using smoke as opposed to flavour enhancers and rubs?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would appreciate your comments on the smoker box.
> 
> I have been led to believe that one gets better results from the woodchips wrapped in a sealed Aluminum foil packet with a single hole or two (max) for the smoke to escape.
> 
> An aluminum pouch with lots of holes Is discouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It is steel (I think) box, about half the size of a small cigar box. It has holes on the top lid. You soak the wood chips for about 5 minutes, put them in the smoker box, and put it in the BBQ prior to lightening it up. We put corn, veggies and various sorts of meat and poultry on the BBQ. Once the chips start to flame, they give off smoke. Veggies and Corn really soak up the flavor of the chips (e.g., hickory, apple, etc). Meats and chicken do as well, but my wife's secret BBQ sauce masks the flavor of the chips.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I'm asking this question because I'd like to know.
> 
> We BBQ but do not smoke the meat. I understand smoked meat is suspected for causing some cancers. Is there a "real" risk for using smoke as opposed to flavour enhancers and rubs?


The smoke is caused by wood chips, no charcoal. Rubs are great, as is my wife's secret BBQ sauce. The smoker is great for the roasted veggies and corn.


----------



## pm-r

> We BBQ but do not smoke the meat. I understand smoked meat is suspected for causing some cancers. Is there a "real" risk for using smoke as opposed to flavour enhancers and rubs?



Hi Rob, we don't do any real heavy smoking, and not trying to be a smart-ass, but I am sure you could find some sites that tell you that there is a real risk of getting cancer from BBQ and smoke and I would not be surprised you could find the same thing about flavor enhancers and rubs. Heck, I can remember my mother telling me she heard on the CBC that you could get cancer from burnt liver. She and my Dad loved it, but I do not eat any _*Innards*_ regardless of how they are cooked!!!

For such seasoned meats as Montréal Smoked Beef and New York Smoked Pastrami, I just buy the commercially prepared stuff occasionally as a treat.
The same goes for any Smoked salmon we may want, Hot or cold smoked.

As for our Barbecuing needs, we just sometimes add some wood chips and whatever seasonings as needed, often just Kirkland select (Kosher) ground Mediterranean sea salt and their pepper with our Sovereign brand Propane BBQ or Vision charcoal grill.

Personally, I am not at all concerned about any smoke, or flavour enhancers with any of our barbecue cooked foods as long as they taste great which they usually do, If I do say so myself, and certainly I'm not considering them a concern for any cause of cancer. That's about the least of my health worry's I would think. 




- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

PS: Tell me if any of the photos towards the end of this article don't tempt your taste buds and look delicious:

https://www.seriouseats.com/2014/06...ami-smoked-meat-katzs-schwartzs-mile-end.html

That's what I would call smoked and cured meat!!!

But I prefer to let others do all the work, besides it's hard to get a good, proper Brisket cut locally unless you are very friendly with the local Good Butcher...




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> PS: Tell me if any of the photos towards the end of this article don't tempt your taste buds and look delicious:
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/2014/06...ami-smoked-meat-katzs-schwartzs-mile-end.html
> 
> That's what I would call smoked and cured meat!!!
> 
> But I prefer to let others do all the work, besides it's hard to get a good, proper Brisket cut locally unless you are very friendly with the local Good Butcher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::love2::love2:


----------



## pm-r

> Veggies and Corn really soak up the flavor of the chips (e.g., hickory, apple, etc). Meats and chicken do as well, _*but my wife's secret BBQ sauce masks the flavor of the chips*_. ...


And when are we ever going to see _*the recipe*_ or be able buy this _*famous barbecue sauce of your wife*_ from our favorite Grocery store???

Heck, even Paul Newman provided some of his Best to many consumers for them to enjoy...

You both could become rich... And a lot of users could maybe enjoy their barbecue meal a bit better... Just saying.... 




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And when are we ever going to see _*the recipe*_ or be able buy this _*famous barbecue sauce of your wife*_ from our favorite Grocery store???
> 
> Heck, even Paul Newman provided some of his Best to many consumers for them to enjoy...
> 
> You both could become rich... And a lot of users could maybe enjoy their barbecue meal a bit better... Just saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


No, not even I know this recipe. I am not allowed in the house when it is being prepared.    

Such is Life. I enjoy it and all I need to do is clean up after the meal. I truly get the best part of this experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some TGIF coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to the sounds of crickets this morning. Must be the time of year and the dryness that is bringing them out so early in the morning. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be hot and possibly rainy today.

Awaiting dinner tonight....our neighbour gave us a sample of her beefsteak tomatoes......yummmmmmm....one of these days I should grow some, but the truth is I’m too lazy to look after them....the great outdoors and I don’t seem to get along. I think I was born on the wrong planet as I have a slight I tolerance to the sun which can get me some days here.....and especially with the heat we get.

I think I agree with Rob on the rubs for meat. I think I prefer them to sauces and as I said I’ve no patience for using a smoker.

Our movie theatres are beginning to open.....the first big release......wait for it.......Sponge Bob Square Pants......I think I will pass.

Anyone watching the hockey games.....don’t know why but I don’t seem to have the urge to watch them....been watching more baseball. Can’t seem to get into hockey when is 34c outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. I have 7 Scotia heirloom tom plants that I started from seed. There are about 250+ green toms ripening on the vines. The trick is to keep them watered, especially during one of the hottest and driest months of July and August here in Lunenburg since the end of WWI.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute


----------



## Rps

Marc, I might put a raised planter in next year and put some beefsteak down.....with our sun they should launch out of the ground.


----------



## pm-r

> The trick is to keep them watered



Plus warm, sheltered, supported and well fed!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I might put a raised planter in next year and put some beefsteak down.....with our sun they should launch out of the ground.


This is what I have. It is 18 inches high and a 5 X 8 feet rectangle ………….. all organic.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Plus warm, sheltered, supported and well fed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap: Yes, I use a stake and a support cage.


----------



## 18m2

We have a hungry deer population. I decided after watching them munch away on a neighbours garden to install a raised bed complete with a deer fence. https://outdoorlivingtoday.com/product/deer-fence-for-garden-kit-8x8-fence-kit/ I added a 1x2 strips to the top and vertically to the sides to make it more rigid and less likely to be destroyed by the deer.

The unit was easy to assemble and works well for us. We grow tomatoes, radishes, green onions and lettuce. I made a frame out of polyester tubes and have a poly sheet attacched to the frame. It reduces the intensity of the sun and stops the rose fungus from destroying our tomates.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> We have a hungry deer population. I decided after watching them munch away on a neighbours garden to install a raised bed complete with a deer fence. https://outdoorlivingtoday.com/product/deer-fence-for-garden-kit-8x8-fence-kit/ I added a 1x2 strips to the top and vertically to the sides to make it more rigid and less likely to be destroyed by the deer.
> 
> The unit was easy to assemble and works well for us. We grow tomatoes, radishes, green onions and lettuce. I made a frame out of polyester tubes and have a poly sheet attacched to the frame. It reduces the intensity of the sun and stops the rose fungus from destroying our tomates.


Luckily, we have our veggie garden within a fenced in area. We too have a great many deer in the area, but they like the items in my neighbor's garden


----------



## pm-r

> The unit was easy to assemble and works well for us. We grow tomatoes, radishes, green onions and lettuce.



Maybe add a noose or snare so that you could add some venison to the list of Goodies... 

That's a great idea using polyester tubes and a poly sheet attacched to the frame.

We are also plagued with rabbits, and the surplus amount of shade discourages any sort of garden due to the lack of sunshine.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe add a noose or snare so that you could add some venison to the list of Goodies...
> 
> That's a great idea using polyester tubes and a poly sheet attacched to the frame.
> 
> We are also plagued with rabbits, and the surplus amount of shade discourages any sort of garden due to the lack of sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Our dogs do the trick. No varmints come on to our property.


----------



## 18m2

I've seen a few rabbits here but they can't get in our enclosure. They can get in the neighbours and they destroy his efforts.

Dogs are a great deterent to deer. We don't have a fenced-in yard so a dog would have to be tethered and that's not fair to the dog. 

Maybe we made a mistake in our choise.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I've seen a few rabbits here but they can't get in our enclosure. They can get in the neighbours and they destroy his efforts.
> 
> Dogs are a great deterent to deer. We don't have a fenced-in yard so a dog would have to be tethered and that's not fair to the dog.
> 
> Maybe we made a mistake in our choise.


Our dogs pee around the edge of the fence that surrounds our property, and deer stay clear of the area. There are three hosta plants outside of the gated area, and my wife sprays on an extract of organic wolf pee spray to keep them away. For some reason, it works.


----------



## Rps

Oh, yeah... I forgot about the bunnies which live in our area. I see them almost daily....I guess I’ll need to put some form of chicken wire fence around it......or I could make a small one just for them.


----------



## Rps

Soooooo urine to gardening in a big way........


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Soooooo urine to gardening in a big way........



:lmao: :lmao: :clap:

Even when they are pissed off if it seems...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> Dogs are a great deterent to deer. We don't have a fenced-in yard so a dog would have to be tethered and that's not fair to the dog.



Even some Local gardeners who had their dogs Off-Leash some months back had their dogs attacked by the damn deer. 

Their front hooves can do a lot of damage to any animal, and to any human for that matter.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Even some Local gardeners who had their dogs Off-Leash some months back had their dogs attacked by the damn deer.
> 
> Their front hooves can do a lot of damage to any animal, and to any human for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Dachshunds (aka badger dogs in German) bring down badgers and wolverines. Deer are like chew toys.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A very quiet morning, but I can hear the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warm today with a chance of thunder storms later today. This is freedom day for my daughter and family as their quarantine time comes to an end.....let the exploring begin.

I’ve been working on an arrangement of Eyes of a Stranger by the Payolas.....that will keep me busy....the phrasing is a little unusual when compared to the picking technique I’m using.

Marc, are you one of these foreign fraudulent mail in voters......shame shame......oh I forgot the U.S. has only been using mail in ballots since the Cicil War.....

Everyone keep safe...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warm today with a chance of thunder storms later today. This is freedom day for my daughter and family as their quarantine time comes to an end.....let the exploring begin.
> 
> I’ve been working on an arrangement of Eyes of a Stranger by the Payolas.....that will keep me busy....the phrasing is a little unusual when compared to the picking technique I’m using.
> 
> Marc, are you one of these foreign fraudulent mail in voters......shame shame......oh I forgot the U.S. has only been using mail in ballots since the Cicil War.....
> 
> Everyone keep safe...


Morning, Rp. Glad to hear that your daughter is able to move somewhat more freely these days. Let me know if they are coming as far south as Lunenburg.

No, I am allowed to vote by mail in the State of Georgia. :clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Thanx Marc. They will be doing B&B until the 21st when they get their house. I know they are in South Halifax. Not sure where you are in relation to that. But they are excited.

I see another MLB team is shut down due to Covid....can the season be far behind....Cinc, Marlins, Cards....all have very screwed up seasons..they way it’s going they may have to do triple headers or call the games if the results don’t matter.

I wish they would move to a point system....3 for a win 1 for a tie ( you play 10 innings for a tie ).


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanx Marc. They will be doing B&B until the 21st when they get their house. I know they are in South Halifax. Not sure where you are in relation to that. But they are excited.
> 
> I see another MLB team is shut down due to Covid....can the season be far behind....Cinc, Marlins, Cards....all have very screwed up seasons..they way it’s going they may have to do triple headers or call the games if the results don’t matter.
> 
> I wish they would move to a point system....3 for a win 1 for a tie ( you play 10 innings for a tie ).


We are an hour drive from central Halifax, so from south Halifax it would be a shorter time to get here. Most of the tourists go to Mahone Bay, which is 15 minutes from here. Or, they go south from Halifax to Peggy's Cove, which is about a half hour drive from Halifax. 

I am still betting on a folded up MLB season. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

An afternoon smile

A man visits a friend and sees that his friend's car is total loss and covered with leaves, grass, branches, dirt and blood. He asks his friend, "What happened to your car?"

The friend replies, "I ran into a lawyer."

"That explains the blood," says the man. "But what about the leaves, grass, branches and dirt?"

"I had to chase him all through the park."


----------



## pm-r

A burglar broke into a house one night. He shined his flashlight around, looking for valuables when a voice in the dark said, 'Jesus knows you're here.'
He nearly jumped out of his skin, clicked his flashlight off, and froze. When he heard nothing more, he shook his head and continued.
Just as he pulled the stereo out so he could disconnect the wires, clear as a bell he heard 'Jesus is watching you.'
Startled, he shined his light around frantically, looking for the source of the voice. Finally, in the corner of the room, his flashlight beam came to rest on a parrot.
'Did you say that?' he hissed at the parrot.
'Yes', the parrot confessed, then squawked, 'I'm just trying to warn you that he's watching you.'
The burglar relaxed. 'Warn me, huh? Who in the world are you?'
'Moses,' replied the bird.
'Moses?' the burglar laughed. 'What kind of people would name a bird Moses?'
'The kind of people who would name a Rottweiler Jesus.'




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Good one....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> An afternoon smile
> 
> A man visits a friend and sees that his friend's car is total loss and covered with leaves, grass, branches, dirt and blood. He asks his friend, "What happened to your car?"
> 
> The friend replies, "I ran into a lawyer."
> 
> "That explains the blood," says the man. "But what about the leaves, grass, branches and dirt?"
> 
> "I had to chase him all through the park."


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A burglar broke into a house one night. He shined his flashlight around, looking for valuables when a voice in the dark said, 'Jesus knows you're here.'
> He nearly jumped out of his skin, clicked his flashlight off, and froze. When he heard nothing more, he shook his head and continued.
> Just as he pulled the stereo out so he could disconnect the wires, clear as a bell he heard 'Jesus is watching you.'
> Startled, he shined his light around frantically, looking for the source of the voice. Finally, in the corner of the room, his flashlight beam came to rest on a parrot.
> 'Did you say that?' he hissed at the parrot.
> 'Yes', the parrot confessed, then squawked, 'I'm just trying to warn you that he's watching you.'
> The burglar relaxed. 'Warn me, huh? Who in the world are you?'
> 'Moses,' replied the bird.
> 'Moses?' the burglar laughed. 'What kind of people would name a bird Moses?'
> 'The kind of people who would name a Rottweiler Jesus.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to watch the sun rise. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to watch the sun rise. Coffee is brewing.


Morning all....woke up to thunder and rain....it’s car wash type rain....can send some your way Marc if you still need it......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....woke up to thunder and rain....it’s car wash type rain....can send some your way Marc if you still need it......


Yes, please send that rain our way. We are experiencing the warmest and driest July and August months here in Lunenburg since the end of WWI.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. Some needed rain, albeit light rain, is in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Finally getting a bit of rain, so we shall celebrate with some freshly brewed coffee AND goodies ……………… on the house. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

Morning all....will be drier here today...I guess we sent it down to you Marc.

Hopefully I can finish the lawns....I have an electric mower and I don’t like using it when the grass is soooooooo wet.

In what I think is a display of tone-deafness....we are having the annual fireworks display at the end of the month.....since it is one of the largest in North America the no crowd and social distance rule will be a joke.....not going.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....will be drier here today...I guess we sent it down to you Marc.
> 
> Hopefully I can finish the lawns....I have an electric mower and I don’t like using it when the grass is soooooooo wet.
> 
> In what I think is a display of tone-deafness....we are having the annual fireworks display at the end of the month.....since it is one of the largest in North America the no crowd and social distance rule will be a joke.....not going.


Thanks for the rain, mon ami. It was not much, but every little drop helps this summer. Care for some BT coffee?

Why the fireworks?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, for over 50 years they have run fireworks in late June as part of the Freedom Festival...it is the last week of June to coincide with July 1st and 4th. Delayed due to Covid this year they decided to run them in August.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, for over 50 years they have run fireworks in late June as part of the Freedom Festival...it is the last week of June to coincide with July 1st and 4th. Delayed due to Covid this year they decided to run them in August.


Of course any festival containing the word freedom in its title should be cancelled. Permanently. <insert sarcasm emoticon> After all the entire covid charade is really a very thinly disguised, all out war to destroy freedom. Kudos to the organizers for going ahead, may they blast some common sense into the general populace. That said my sympathies to any dog owners whose pets go bonkers during fireworks displays. Been there and it's no fun.

FWIW try to recall your basic high school science on the difference between indoor and outdoor air circulation. Do that and you'll realize that the 'safe' distance cannot possibly be the same in and out doors, hence my claim that anti-social distancing is completely bogus. 

Not to forget the masks, the CDC has at least 14 studies showing they have zero impact on spreading flu viruses. Two studies concluded they increased the chances of the wearer getting the flu. Plus if they restrict breathing they can be outright dangerous. Ironically most likely to be a problem if one has breathing issues, the mask fits correctly and the individual breaths very shallowly. Of course shallow breathing is a natural response to fear and the entire corona attack revolves around spreading fear 24/7.

Sorry about the rant Marc, my way of countering the stress inducing, new abnormal way of life being shoved down our throats.


----------



## pm-r

> since it is one of the largest in North America the no crowd and social distance rule will be a joke.....not going.



I don't recall having to be up close and personal to enjoy any large fireworks show... there must be some good safe viewing areas close buy... but it sure is nice to avoid the crowds and any excessive traffic areas... 




- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> Sorry about the rant Marc, my way of countering the stress inducing, new abnormal way of life being shoved down our throats.



You can always end it If you don't want them "shoving [_anything_] down your throat". End of problem. Simple... 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, for over 50 years they have run fireworks in late June as part of the Freedom Festival...it is the last week of June to coincide with July 1st and 4th. Delayed due to Covid this year they decided to run them in August.


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Sorry about the rant Marc, my way of countering the stress inducing, new abnormal way of life being shoved down our throats.


No problem. We all need to rant at some point. We all miss "the glory days" of our past. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vQpW9XRiyM[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/football/...5_WqCvqczeRD8xROllyaN7am6LZA1MVbx4BSoz2qx1xqQ

Wonder what Don might say about this?


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I don't recall having to be up close and personal to enjoy any large fireworks show... there must be some good safe viewing areas close buy... but it sure is nice to avoid the crowds and any excessive traffic areas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick we have over a million people line up and watch each year......


----------



## Rps

For those of us who admit to being seniors...


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/sports/football/...5_WqCvqczeRD8xROllyaN7am6LZA1MVbx4BSoz2qx1xqQ
> 
> Wonder what Don might say about this?


I would bet he would be pissed......but would understand the reason. More than likely he’d wonder why a group of billionaires would need a $30million interest free loan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Patrick we have over a million people line up and watch each year......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> For those of us who admit to being seniors...
> View attachment 92886


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I would bet he would be pissed......but would understand the reason. More than likely he’d wonder why a group of billionaires would need a $30million interest free loan.


I agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Free Tree! -- Some assembly required … As is where is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. I want to watch the speeches at the Dem National Convention. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and I need some after staying up late last night. Still, it was worth it. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yesterday there was a need for hot coffee with 16C temps. Today, there is a need for some cold brews with 26C temps. Anyone care to join me????


----------



## Rps

Evening all. Was a fun day today trying to get a prescription filled at our local Costco. Seems our doctor forgot to put a bill code on the prescription and it was a fax back and forth to get it done. And of course everything is done over the phone now so no picking up of a script...... so after a number of faxes back and forth....this beside the phone at Costco would ring and ring, take you through a 5 part menu choice after their 3 minute Covid procedure...it would transfer you to a line which would then say goodbye and hang up.......did this 5 times......eventually the pharmacist at Costco figured out the problem and we got......wait for it.....half of the prescription........hoping to get the other half tomorrow....hey a drive out is a drive out. So how’s your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Evening all. Was a fun day today trying to get a prescription filled at our local Costco. Seems our doctor forgot to put a bill code on the prescription and it was a fax back and forth to get it done. And of course everything is done over the phone now so no picking up of a script...... so after a number of faxes back and forth....this beside the phone at Costco would ring and ring, take you through a 5 part menu choice after their 3 minute Covid procedure...it would transfer you to a line which would then say goodbye and hang up.......did this 5 times......eventually the pharmacist at Costco figured out the problem and we got......wait for it.....half of the prescription........hoping to get the other half tomorrow....hey a drive out is a drive out. So how’s your day.




My doctor, who is about 6 blocks from here, "sees" you for refills over the phone, and then calls it in to the pharmacy, which is about 7 blocks from here. Since I am in a high risk group, I call in my Visa # and tell them that I will be there in less than 3 minutes. There is someone at the curbside to hand me my prescription. Love the service in a small town.


----------



## pm-r

> Evening all. Was a fun day today trying to get a prescription filled at our local Costco.



I have my doctor's office FAX in my prescription to our local Costco pharmacy, and then Costco calls me when the prescription is ready for pickup. 
It seems to work well and seldom any screw ups.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I have my doctor's office FAX in my prescription to our local Costco pharmacy, and then Costco calls me when the prescription is ready for pickup.
> It seems to work well and seldom any screw ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:

My doctor has a direct email function to the pharmacy. Very quick and efficient.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to call it a night early. Watching the Jays, the Yankees and CNN and PBS and MSNBC …………………… See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up to the sounds of morning bird songs once again, with their sweet calls a gentle way to awaken. Coffee is brewing . Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, cool here today finally with a night of 23c. So, lawn work is in order.....again. The fireworks display has been reviewed and today they announced it will be held at an undisclosed location and is television on......probably around Pelee Island. It will be on August 31st and start a 8pm and go for 2 hours......I’m thinking you could see it on line at WDIV or Click on Detroit. So saner thoughts.

Burger night tonight.....

My daughter gets her place o. The 21st....so that should be good....

Aren’t they about due for the World Gaelic Conference in Nova Scotia..... spraoi a bheith agat


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp.. Care for some BT coffee?

Mowing lawn is on my schedule for tomorrow. Weeding and watering today.

The World Gaelic Conference in Nova Scotia? Not sure when/where/if it is a go.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, some BT would be great! Just came in from doing the front mowing....later the back. 

A morning smile for you...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, some BT would be great! Just came in from doing the front mowing....later the back.
> 
> A morning smile for you...
> 
> View attachment 92890


Good one. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning, except for the songbirds greeting the rising sun. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A crazy stat: it took Apple 42 years to reach a $1 trillion valuation, but only two years after that to break $2 trillion.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A crazy stat: it took Apple 42 years to reach a $1 trillion valuation, but only two years after that to break $2 trillion.


Morning all......Marc that would appear how money works......they will probably hit 3T next year......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all......Marc that would appear how money works......they will probably hit 3T next year......




Morning, Rp. How are you today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. How are you today?


I’m good Marc, and you?

A bit tired after watching the Habs-Philly game....I hate 8 pm starts they seem to go on for hours and hours....almost as bad as Monday Night Football.

Have some minor lawn work today...did most last night when it was cool. It seems I can’t take the heat much anymore....so I watch the temps here.

Will be doing some beef short ribs on the BBQ tonight yummmmmm!

I’ve been thinking about getting an electric uke.......the issue is I don’t want one made in China....and they are hard to find...been looking at a Seagull brand. The cutest one is the Fender Telecaster uke.....but it’s made in China....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m good Marc, and you?
> 
> A bit tired after watching the Habs-Philly game....I hate 8 pm starts they seem to go on for hours and hours....almost as bad as Monday Night Football.
> 
> Have some minor lawn work today...did most last night when it was cool. It seems I can’t take the heat much anymore....so I watch the temps here.
> 
> Will be doing some beef short ribs on the BBQ tonight yummmmmm!
> 
> I’ve been thinking about getting an electric uke.......the issue is I don’t want one made in China....and they are hard to find...been looking at a Seagull brand. The cutest one is the Fender Telecaster uke.....but it’s made in China....


I am tired as well, but it is from watching all of the Dem National Convention. I could tape it, but I watch the first few minutes and then stay with it until midnight. :yawn:

Going to mow the lawn today.

Chicken BBQ for us tonight.

An electric uke? Did not know they existed. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Wish your daughter well in finding a family doctor. It is not easy these days due to Covid.


----------



## Rps

Canadian brand....

Uke Steel SG Burst EQ - Seagull Guitars


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Canadian brand....
> 
> Uke Steel SG Burst EQ - Seagull Guitars


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished mowing the lawn. Now I can enjoy a cold brew. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Dr.G.

So very true.


----------



## pm-r

> I’ve been thinking about getting an electric uke.......the issue is I don’t want one made in China....and they are hard to find...been looking at a Seagull brand. The cutest one is the Fender Telecaster uke.....but it’s made in China....



There are some custom instrument makers in BC, mainly on some on the Gulf Islands I believe that my cousin was involved with, but I do not know their names.

I could check with my cousin if you like.



- Patrick
=======You


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> There are some custom instrument makers in BC, mainly on some on the Gulf Islands I believe that my cousin was involved with, but I do not know their names.
> 
> I could check with my cousin if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======You


Thanx Patrick that would be great.....for some reason there are few makers of electric ukuleles....you have RISA, Fanner, a model from Magic Fluke, and Vorson and that seems to be it.


----------



## Dr.G.

I recall asking my eye surgeon after he performed a detached retina reattachment surgery if I could play the Ukulele once the eye heals. He said that he saw no reason why I could not play the Ukulele, to which I replied "Great!!! I could not play the Ukulele prior to this surgery."


----------



## pm-r

> Thanx Patrick that would be great.....


I have sent him an e-mail to inquire... He is a very busy fellow with all his music, choirs etc.

Would a lute do, or maybe even a mandolin. Denis has some of those... but I don't think any of them are electrified....



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> you have RISA, Fanner, a model from Magic Fluke, and Vorson and that seems to be it.



How about these...???
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAGQKKYjWYY




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, the better one is the one he dislikes which is the RISA....the weird looking one. Not familiar with the solid body nor the acoustic-electric. The amp made the solid body sound much better than the others...but you can get the same effect with the RISA. True electric uses should have metal strings and magnetic pickups. Most uke with some degree of amp use have what is known as a piezo strip which lies under the saddle.

And while you can get some effects with nylon strings....the key there is the amp.

Speaking of amps......Patrick check this one out....pretty neat


https://youtu.be/xT445Q3WmIE


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. Warmer here today with temps hitting in the 30s....hard to believe we only have a few days left and it’s September.....been mixed this year ....half of me sez that quick and the other have sez it seem like a life time to get through this summer.

Might watch the Habs tonight......the Mets will be done for a while it would seem.

Soon it will be apple picking time.....I’m wondering what the protocol will be....I love walking through orchards picking apples.

Is it blueberry time there Marc? We don’t have any farms for blueberries around here that I know of.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Warmer here today with temps hitting in the 30s....hard to believe we only have a few days left and it’s September.....been mixed this year ....half of me sez that quick and the other have sez it seem like a life time to get through this summer.
> 
> Might watch the Habs tonight......the Mets will be done for a while it would seem.
> 
> Soon it will be apple picking time.....I’m wondering what the protocol will be....I love walking through orchards picking apples.
> 
> Is it blueberry time there Marc? We don’t have any farms for blueberries around here that I know of.


Morning, Rp. Yes, local blueberries and strawberries have been at the farmer's markets for the past couple of weeks. Good weather for blueberries, but a bit hot and dry for strawberries. Still, we buy locally from Lunenburg County organic farmers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 92894


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> Speaking of amps......Patrick check this one out....pretty neat
> https://youtu.be/xT445Q3WmIE



For the little I know about music amplifiers and music technology Rp, that seems like a pretty impressive box.

And it seems to me like it's almost an instrument itself.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> For the little I know about music amplifiers and music technology Rp, that seems like a pretty impressive box.
> 
> And it seems to me like it's almost an instrument itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Truer words were never spoken. And.....it’s only about $279 U.S. imagine all that for that price....now I know it’s only a practice amp but man can it do stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the Jays game ……………. they are winning 4-2, and the replay of the Raptors win earlier.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning. Thus, coffee is brewing to help bring things back to life. Enjoy


----------



## pm-r

> A quiet morning. Thus, coffee is brewing _*to help bring things back to life.*_ Enjoy



Golly, I sure hope nobody was too dead and needed your strong coffee to bring them back too life... 




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Golly, I sure hope nobody was too dead and needed your strong coffee to bring them back too life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::clap::lmao:

"The night of the living dead."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 92900


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Two little kids are in a hospital, lying on stretchers next to each other outside the operating room. The first kid leans over and asks, "What are you in here for?"The second kid says, "I'm in here to get my tonsils out and I'm a little nervous."The first kid says, "You've got nothing to worry about. I had that done when I 
was four. They put you to sleep, and when you wake up they give you lots of Jello and ice cream. It's a breeze." 
The second kid then asks, "What are you here for?" The first kid says, "A circumcision."
"Whoa!" the second kid replies. "Good luck buddy. I had that done when I was born. 
Couldn't walk for a year."


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> I have sent him an e-mail to inquire... He is a very busy fellow with all his music, choirs etc.
> 
> Would a lute do, or maybe even a mandolin. Denis has some of those... but I don't think any of them are electrified....
> 
> - Patrick
> =======



I'm sorry Rp, he doesn't have any suggestions as per his reply:




> On Aug 22, 2020, at 11:04 AM, Denis Donnelly====== wrote:
> 
> Hi Patrick - wow - that's a good one. I have to say that I don't know of anyone making even acoustic ukes Sorry I can't be of any help on this.
> 
> I'd say try Long and McQuade, but maybe they only have Chinese ones. But they are usually very helpful.
> 
> Denis
> 
> On 8/20/2020 3:17 PM, Patrick Mead-Robins wrote:
> Hi Denis,
> 
> A fellow on a list-serve back east I’m on is wanting to get into using an electric ukulele but does not want to get into any Chinese made instruments.
> 
> So my question is, do you know of any of your music people into making any electric ukuleles or has access to them???
> 
> I think you were involved with somebody, I think in the Gulf Islands, making lutes and harps and I was wondering if they are into making electric ukuleles and I could pass on any information to this fellow who is interested in purchasing one.
> 
> I hope you are all keeping well,
> 
> Thanks for any info,
> 
> - Patrick



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Thanx Patrick this is pretty much what I am seeing. There are some out there but virtually all are Chinese made......and I refuse to buy Chinese made ukuleles.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Thanx Patrick this is pretty much what I am seeing. There are some out there but virtually all are Chinese made......and I refuse to buy Chinese made ukuleles.



What about creating and making your own as I am sure you are not the only one wanting such an instrument, and possibly Just as many such instrument making places got started in the first place, out of necessity.

PS: Is there anything actually really bad about the Chinese made yuke instruments that you seem to almost abhor??? Just curious...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning. I shall start the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> What about creating and making your own as I am sure you are not the only one wanting such an instrument, and possibly Just as many such instrument making places got started in the first place, out of necessity.
> 
> PS: Is there anything actually really bad about the Chinese made yuke instruments that you seem to almost abhor??? Just curious...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, I wish I had the skill to try and make my own but tools and I don’t seem to get along. As for Chinese build.....many are cheaply made with a variance in quality control. That said there are many high end ones of excellent quality...but they are high end....$600 U.S. plus. Also you would have to mail order many...so warranties and such are an issue. Finally, I’ve not been pleased with how China has be operating as an economy......I would rather buy Canadian or U.S.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet morning. I shall start the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


Morning all. BT Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. BT Marc?


Coming right up, Rp. These days I brew coffee for Deborah and use a special carafe for the making of ice coffee. Too hot these days for hot coffee. Hot in ON or so I hear.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Rp. These days I brew coffee for Deborah and use a special carafe for the making of ice coffee. Too hot these days for hot coffee. Hot in ON or so I hear.


Weird, I seem to have lost a post.....any way, yes it is very hot today with the dex running 38 to 40c. I have two wicking shirts which I exchange upon coming inside due to the wetness....it’s that hot here and we will have a heat advisory today and probably all next week. I never acquired a taste for cold coffee but..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Weird, I seem to have lost a post.....any way, yes it is very hot today with the dex running 38 to 40c. I have two wicking shirts which I exchange upon coming inside due to the wetness....it’s that hot here and we will have a heat advisory today and probably all next week. I never acquired a taste for cold coffee but..............


I am no fan if ice in coffee, just cold from the fridge. I do not live very hot coffee or tea, but love ice tea with ice and freshly squeezed lemon (no sugar).

Very sunny and very breezy today. Finally finished weeding my wife's flower bed so she can put down some mulch.

Still no rain in the immediate forecast for most of NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day. Spent the afternoon weeding and watering. I hate using town water, but my rain barrel had been dry for the past two months.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...coffee anyone? We are, again, in a heat warning and here that also means storm warnings. 

Tired after watching the Conservative Leadership......didn’t stay up to see who won....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...coffee anyone? We are, again, in a heat warning and here that also means storm warnings.
> 
> Tired after watching the Conservative Leadership......didn’t stay up to see who won....


Morning, Rp. Some BT to go?

Was out watering the garden prior to this afternoon's hot and sunny weather.

Could not stay up as well for the leadership results.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I guess you are getting some of our heat. Wondering if relief is on the way with the two hurricanes down south? Our dex reading today will be 40c.....tooooooo hot for me. We’ll do our walk route this morning but probably not in the afternoon.....hopefully the thunderstorms will cool it down.

As prior Durham residents, it was nice to see Erin win......his father was our provincial member and we knew John very well. The Jays seem to be on a tear.....I picked the Padres this year....after injury troubles they seem to be moving up on the Dodgers.....but anything can snooker a run this year.

If anyone wanted a reason to shoot Rogers Sportnet televising the Canuck games at 10:30 pm est is surely a good reason......one can only look at the scheduler and say “WTF”.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, we are hoping for some of that hurricane rain (not the wind) comes this weekend. we shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we are hoping for some of that hurricane rain (not the wind) comes this weekend. we shall see.


Just came in from taking Guinness outside for a bathroom break.... a pleasant humidex reading of 41c......think I’ll live in the basement for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just came in from taking Guinness outside for a bathroom break.... a pleasant humidex reading of 41c......think I’ll live in the basement for the rest of the day.


XX)

25C with a humidex of 30C and no ocean breeze. We are already hunkered down in the basement.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son was on Signal Hill in St. John's, NL and took this picture of Cape Spear, the furthest easterly point in North America.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor, a professional photographer, took this pic last year of the Peggy's Cove lighthouse and the Bluenose II .


----------



## pm-r

> My son was on Signal Hill in St. John's, NL and took this picture of Cape Spear, the furthest easterly point in North America.



It looks quite desolate but at least it's fairly calm...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks quite desolate but at least it's fairly calm...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, few if any people live in this area which is a federally protected area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning. We were hoping for rain, but only some fog is outside just now. Coffee is brewing. Later.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. If this comes across as a duplicate post I apologise, my iPad seems to be dropping posts .

Will be cooler here today at only 34c....and that might fall further when the rain comes.

Watched some of the RNC....but switched over to some reality TV and watched the hockey game.

Marc, does you library carry Kanopy? It’s a free streaming service, much like Hoopla, but it has some wonderful seldom seen films.

Can’t wait for Sunday as PBS is carrying Van der Valk on Masterpiece Theatre......if you like Wallander I’m sure you would like this.


----------



## Rps

This Saturday is Play Music On The Porch Day....so I will be terrorising my neighbours with renditions of The Weight, Farewell To Nova Scotia and Never Ending Love.......and for the guys building the two houses beside me....payback for all their noise and banging....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. If this comes across as a duplicate post I apologise, my iPad seems to be dropping posts .
> 
> Will be cooler here today at only 34c....and that might fall further when the rain comes.
> 
> Watched some of the RNC....but switched over to some reality TV and watched the hockey game.
> 
> Marc, does you library carry Kanopy? It’s a free streaming service, much like Hoopla, but it has some wonderful seldom seen films.
> 
> Can’t wait for Sunday as PBS is carrying Van der Valk on Masterpiece Theatre......if you like Wallander I’m sure you would like this.


No, I have not heard of Kanopy. I shall check it out.


----------



## Rps

Marc here’s their website to check out.....

https://www.kanopy.com/


----------



## Rps

Marc if you can get PBS this Saturday they have The Avett Brothers at Red Rock concert......however it is on at 11:00 pm....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc here’s their website to check out.....
> 
> https://www.kanopy.com/





Rps said:


> Marc if you can get PBS this Saturday they have The Avett Brothers at Red Rock concert......however it is on at 11:00 pm....


Merci, Rp, for the website.

Yes, I am a regular PBS viewer.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a bit of thunder and lightening overnight, but no real rain.  Still, it is time to get the coffee brewing. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We had a bit of thunder and lightening overnight, but no real rain.  Still, it is time to get the coffee brewing. Enjoy


Morning all. Rainy today with thunder storms....poor Guinness. Not tonnes of rain just enough to spike the humidity....we are supposed to hit 41c tomorrow....how nice ....

Watched some more of the RNC convention...missed the First Lady’s speech from fantasy island...might get to it today.

Today is burger day....hoping the rain ends before dinner time to I can go on a “dry-run” so to speak. 

Marc, on one of the other sites I regularly visit someone asked the question on whether “speech” or “ speach” was correct.....what was interesting is how many indicated they have seen “speach” written in newspapers....so I wondered if this was a U.S. vs British thing....for the most part I can only find “speach” is not a word....but I’m curious that so many have said they’ve read it.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> Marc here’s their website to check out.....
> 
> https://www.kanopy.com/


No big surprise,the website crashed my antiquated version of FireFox. The downside of browsing from Snow Leopard


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> No big surprise,the website crashed my antiquated version of FireFox. The downside of browsing from Snow Leopard


Kanopy and Hoopla are digital services that are free from most libraries.....they are worth looking into....kanopy and Hoopla are available on Apple TVs that provide for apps. I have both as Windsor sponsors both...they are free and generally let you use the service 20 borrows a month. Hoopla has TV shows, Movies, E-Books, Kanopy has TV and great movies.

You should check and see if your library sponsors them they are great. Also, while we are on the subject of free streaming CBC GEM has great shows and the streaming service is free if you watch the commercials...they are usually 10 secs or so long. This is an app on Apple TV as well.

It’s amazing the content that’s out there....


----------



## pm-r

> I regularly visit someone asked the question on whether “speech” or “ speach” was correct.....what was interesting is how many indicated they have seen “speach” written in newspapers...



Interesting... I have also come across the word “speach” and I just assumed it was an American type spelling, if I even noticed because I am certainly 
not the world's best speller. 

My Mac's dictionary says no such word exists.

Maybe it's a Donald Trump word or what some of his convention delegates use and the journalists just copy it??? 




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Patrick when I was working I had to give many presentations.....and my British spelling used to get me into trouble as many of my participants were taught American spelling....I think “spell check” has a lot to do with this. Especially the use of “s” instead of “z”, insertion of “u” e.g. neighbour, and “tre” instead of “ter” such as centre or theatre vs center or theater. And license and practise....we won’t even go there.


----------



## pm-r

> And license and practise....we won’t even go there.



Sometimes we are forced to RP, like when having to use Google to look up some How-to cool thing regarding _*color*_ and using the word _*colour*_ often results in fewer hits, if any.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy today with thunder storms....poor Guinness. Not tonnes of rain just enough to spike the humidity....we are supposed to hit 41c tomorrow....how nice ....
> 
> Watched some more of the RNC convention...missed the First Lady’s speech from fantasy island...might get to it today.
> 
> Today is burger day....hoping the rain ends before dinner time to I can go on a “dry-run” so to speak.
> 
> Marc, on one of the other sites I regularly visit someone asked the question on whether “speech” or “ speach” was correct.....what was interesting is how many indicated they have seen “speach” written in newspapers....so I wondered if this was a U.S. vs British thing....for the most part I can only find “speach” is not a word....but I’m curious that so many have said they’ve read it.


Rp, I have never seen the word speech spelled speech.


----------



## Rps

Marc is that a spell check strikes again in “ I’ve not seen the word speech spelled speech”.....and linked to post above I won’t even go to “spelt”.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I have never seen the word speech spelled speech.



I think RP is correct when he says It looks like _*spell check strikes again*_.



- Patrick
======


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Afternoon All
Re Spelling of Common words:
I worked for a Crown Corporation for many years, and encountered many interesting "conflicts" as I consitently used The "British" spelling in brochures and at trade shows. Even with signage in Canada!
I also had reactions when (due to federal regulations) I had to display all text in both official languages. 
I got the impression that many American didn't realise there was any language other than English or Spanish.

The Europeans just take it as normal.


----------



## Rps

Bill in another life I was involved with the NAFTA negotiation and implementation.....early on we actually had some U.S. participants who didn’t realise that Mexico was in North America.......................yeah I know.


----------



## pm-r

> early on we actually had some U.S. participants who didn’t realise that Mexico was in North America.......................yeah I know.



Actually, I'm quite surprised that Mexico isn't actually included In what is often referred to as _*Central America*_. Its physical layout would make logical sense to do so I'd say.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I prepare to go out and water the garden. Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Well said Marc....music is life.

We are under a heat warning here as the temps and dex will hit 41c, again.....but we will have rain to send your way.
Not sure what dinner will be...depends on when the rain comes.

Is it just me, but I can’t seem to get into watching the hockey playoffs......maybe it’s the 41c temperatures....


----------



## Rps

In concert with yesterday’s conversation on spelling.....a morning smile for you....

What happens if you swallow a mouth full of Scrabble Tiles?

Your next trip to the bathroom could spell "d i s a s t e r."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> In concert with yesterday’s conversation on spelling.....a morning smile for you....
> 
> What happens if you swallow a mouth full of Scrabble Tiles?
> 
> Your next trip to the bathroom could spell "d i s a s t e r."


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well said Marc....music is life.
> 
> We are under a heat warning here as the temps and dex will hit 41c, again.....but we will have rain to send your way.
> Not sure what dinner will be...depends on when the rain comes.
> 
> Is it just me, but I can’t seem to get into watching the hockey playoffs......maybe it’s the 41c temperatures....


:love2:

Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

A shipwrecked man was stranded on a deserted island when a cruise ship passes by.
On the ship, passengers notices the man excitedly waving and askes the captain.
The captain replies that they always receive an enthusiastic greeting from that man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A shipwrecked man was stranded on a deserted island when a cruise ship passes by.
> On the ship, passengers notices the man excitedly waving and askes the captain.
> The captain replies that they always receive an enthusiastic greeting from that man.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us all get on our way to whatever we intend to do today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Marc we are sending you some rain.......be careful what you wish for.....it rained all night last night and we are getting more today....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Marc we are sending you some rain.......be careful what you wish for.....it rained all night last night and we are getting more today....


Afternoon, Rp. Our forecast is for about 25mm of rain tomorrow afternoon and into the evening, compliments of Laura (or what is left of her). Sadly, we need much more than an inch of rain. So, send all that you are able to spare. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Our forecast is for about 25mm of rain tomorrow afternoon and into the evening, compliments of Laura (or what is left of her). Sadly, we need much more than an inch of rain. So, send all that you are able to spare. Merci, mon ami.


Marc we got 100 mm last night...so that’s what about 4 inches...and we are warned of another 75 mm or about 3 inches today.....becareful what you wish for....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Marc we got 100 mm last night...so that’s what about 4 inches...and we are warned of another 75 mm or about 3 inches today.....becareful what you wish for....



THAT is one HELL of a lot of rain!!!

Take care. I hope you are on fairly high ground, or at least enough to avoid any flooding.

_*Rainfall Warning for Southern Ontario*_
https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=7d32492ce87e83d&hl=en&gl=CA&source=wweather

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...ontario-threatens-soaking-rains-severe-storms




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> THAT is one HELL of a lot of rain!!!
> 
> Take care. I hope you are on fairly high ground, or at least enough to avoid any flooding.
> 
> _*Rainfall Warning for Southern Ontario*_
> https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=7d32492ce87e83d&hl=en&gl=CA&source=wweather
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...ontario-threatens-soaking-rains-severe-storms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, touch wood we’ve been lucky....and there has been legendary flooding here in the past few years...our sump pump has been going on every 20 seconds for the last few hours....hoping it slows down.


----------



## Rps

Patrick from our CBC...note the photos...

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/rainfall-warning-effect-windsor-essex-chatham-kent-1.5703298

You should see the Canadian Tire parking lot on Walker Road. If you go to the CBC Windsor Facebook page there are pictures and comments.....very wet! We have a drainage pond about 3 blocks away I bet it is a small lake with 100s of geese in it now....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc we got 100 mm last night...so that’s what about 4 inches...and we are warned of another 75 mm or about 3 inches today.....becareful what you wish for....




That is what we need, just not all at once.


----------



## Dr.G.

I once stayed up all night trying to find out what happened to the sun, and then it dawned on me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning here so coffee is brewing and gardening awaits.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all....rained again last night but we get a break today.

Marc, I’m thinking you would love this, a friend of mine sent it to me and I had to share....

https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/a28580905/blueberry-brie-pie-recipe/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all....rained again last night but we get a break today.
> 
> Marc, I’m thinking you would love this, a friend of mine sent it to me and I had to share....
> 
> https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/a28580905/blueberry-brie-pie-recipe/


Love blueberries from here in NS, but hate Brie. Deborah makes a great blueberry crumble and fine blueberry muffin. :love2: :love2:

Rain is on the way here and should be here within an hour or so …………. if the EC radar is to be trusted. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet Sunday morning when all I can hear outside is the fog horn in the Lunenburg Harbor. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, was watching the weather channel and they showed clips of the flooding in Windsor. 5 inches of rain in 48 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you are safe.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Just one of citizens of 74 countries and 1350 cities in the world participating in Play Music On The Porch Day.
Socially distant and socially responsible mask wearing player terrorising the neighbours.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Just one of citizens of 74 countries and 1350 cities in the world participating in Play Music On The Porch Day.
> Socially distant and socially responsible mask wearing player terrorising the neighbours.....
> 
> View attachment 92926


:clap::clap:

A TO Leafs fan along with being a Chicago Cubs fan.


----------



## Rps

In good company with St. Jude.


----------



## OldeBullDust

@ Rps
Maybe you should consider a houseboat, - play some music to float by!
@Marc
Blueberries - wonderful!
When we lived in Labrador we used to have all kinds of blueberry and cranberry treats, muffins, pies, cakes, crumble - add them to our breakfast cereal. They grew wild everywhere! 
It was rumoured that some people used to make a rather potent blueberry wine/home brew!

Now I have to spend big bucks for real wild blueberries!


----------



## pm-r

> Socially distant and socially responsible mask wearing player terrorising the neighbours.....


Great!!! But that instrument looks like an odd looking ukulele to me... 




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> @ Rps
> Maybe you should consider a houseboat, - play some music to float by!
> @Marc
> Blueberries - wonderful!
> When we lived in Labrador we used to have all kinds of blueberry and cranberry treats, muffins, pies, cakes, crumble - add them to our breakfast cereal. They grew wild everywhere!
> It was rumoured that some people used to make a rather potent blueberry wine/home brew!
> 
> Now I have to spend big bucks for real wild blueberries!


Bill, I think my neighbours would agree with you after yesterday.....I’d love a houseboat but never on the Detroit River or Lake St. Clair....tooooooooo dangerous for sure.

And I’ve had a dram or two of blueberry wine.......


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Great!!! But that instrument looks like an odd looking ukulele to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yup, it’s a Gold Tone Little Gem......loud and brassy like it’s owner I’m afraid.

I’ve been looking at getting one of these...


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Yup, it’s a Gold Tone Little Gem......loud and brassy like it’s owner I’m afraid.
> 
> I’ve been looking at getting one of these...




Interesting...

But at $400.00+cdn, it's sure not cheap especially considering there's sure not much to it or to hold onto for that matter.

I guess it's like a woman's bikini... The less there is of it, the more it costs.

But then again, why not just buy a "_*G string*_" and play it??? 


_*EDIT:*_

This looks a bit more reasonable and practical, easier to play and cheaper:
https://www.wish.com/product/599d62...h82STVoEuAJprVwspkbEqBoCEUsQAvD_BwE&share=web






- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

And this picture looks even better...




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> In good company with St. Jude.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> @ Rps
> Maybe you should consider a houseboat, - play some music to float by!
> @Marc
> Blueberries - wonderful!
> When we lived in Labrador we used to have all kinds of blueberry and cranberry treats, muffins, pies, cakes, crumble - add them to our breakfast cereal. They grew wild everywhere!
> It was rumoured that some people used to make a rather potent blueberry wine/home brew!
> 
> Now I have to spend big bucks for real wild blueberries!


LOVE NS blueberries. My neighbor goes off to his cabin outside of Lunenburg and picks loads of blueberries. We trade my organic Scotia toms for blueberries. A win-win situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the morning watering and the afternoon transplanting all sorts of plants my wife wanted moved. It is too windy for a BBQ, so I am treating her to a nice meal at a restaurant that overlooks the Lunenburg Harbor. 22C and sunny right now.


----------



## Rps

Patrick, in a bit of ironic humour, the G string is the reason why I’m considering the RISA.....while the two may appear the same the pickup used in the RISA is far superior....and with electric nylon string ukes the better the piezo strip and bridge the better.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...F94B11ADA454E31672C9F94&view=detail&FORM=VIRE

Speaking of the G string.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...F94B11ADA454E31672C9F94&view=detail&FORM=VIRE
> 
> Speaking of the G string.


Low or High G? Thinking Bach was a High G guy......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Low or High G? Thinking Bach was a High G guy......


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to get us on our way on the last day of August. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....hard to believe we are almost done August...tonight we have The Ford Fireworks from a secret location.....everyone knows it’s Belle Island. You can watch on line if you go to Clickondetroit.com. The show starts at 8pm....the fireworks come on later.


Some additional info..... https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...lasts-off-as-televised-only-event-on-local-4/


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon , Rp. I have heard of the Ford fireworks display. Not sure why, but it rings a bell.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon , Rp. I have heard of the Ford fireworks display. _*Not sure why, but it rings a bell*_.



I understand they also make a lot of Bangs!!! 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon , Rp. I have heard of the Ford fireworks display. Not sure why, but it rings a bell.


They are one of the largest displays in North America.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I understand they also make a lot of Bangs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 92936


Took me a moment or two to see the ear ring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Einstein's Chauffeur

"Imagination is more important than knowledge..."
- Albert Einstein ~~~ He's Nobody's Fool! ~~~

When Albert Einstein was making the rounds of the speaker's circuit, he usually found himself eagerly longing to get back to his laboratory work. One night as they were driving to yet another rubber-chicken dinner, Einstein mentioned to his chauffeur (a man who somewhat resembled Einstein in looks & manner) that he was tired of speech making.

"I have and idea, boss," his chauffeur said. "I've heard you give this speech so many times. I'll bet I could give it for you."

Einstein laughed loudly and said, "Why not? Let's do it!"

When they arrive at the dinner, Eistein donned the chauffeur's cap and jacket and sat in the back of the room. The chauffeur gave a beautiful rendition of Einstein's speech and even answered a few questions expertly.

Then a supremely pompous professor ask an extremely esoteric question about anti-matter formation, digressing here and there to let everyone in the audience know that he was nobody's fool.

Without missing a beat, the chauffeur fixed the professor with a steely stare and said, "Sir, the answer to that question is so simple that I will let my chauffeur, who is sitting in the back, answer it for me."
~~~

"Before God we are all equally wise - and equally foolish."
- Albert Einstein


----------



## pm-r

> "Sir, the answer to that question is so simple that I will let my chauffeur, who is sitting in the back, answer it for me."



Beautiful!!! :clap: :lmao: 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Beautiful!!! :clap: :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Someone else will have to take over the coffee chores, in that Deborah and I are driving to St. John's, NL on Monday for a week to be at my son's wedding.


----------



## Rps

Congrats on the wedding Marc. Have fun!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Congrats on the wedding Marc. Have fun!


They held off until we were able to travel to NL. The Atlantic Bubble now allows interprovincial travel.


----------



## pm-r

> Deborah and I are driving to St. John's, NL on Monday for a week to be at my son's wedding



I sure hope you have a good, nice, safe trip Marc, that appears to be about a 24± hour trip including the ferry.

Will any of the pretty Fall colors be starting to show???



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sure hope you have a good, nice, safe trip Marc, that appears to be about a 24± hour trip including the ferry.
> 
> Will any of the pretty Fall colors be starting to show???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Merci, mon ami. It is a 6 hour drive to get to the ferry in North Sydney, NS, and then a 7 hour ferry crossing and then a 10-12 hour drive from Port aux Basques, NL to St. John's, NL. Still, it is safer than flying in that they keep posting potential exposures to covid on West Jet flights to Halifax. We shall see.

There might be some Fall colors showing, but here in NS it has been a warmer and drier summer, so we shall see. Not sure what we will see in NL


----------



## Rps

Last nights fireworks.....grab a glass and enjoy!

https://youtu.be/eWVfPrjW-TE


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Last nights fireworks.....grab a glass and enjoy!
> 
> https://youtu.be/eWVfPrjW-TE


:clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Last nights fireworks.....grab a glass and enjoy!
> 
> https://youtu.be/eWVfPrjW-TE




Wow...!!! That's quite the fireworks show... 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Wow...!!! That's quite the fireworks show...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yup.....it’s probably the largest in North America.....62 years it’s been running and when you are down by the river you can feel the explosions and the sounds......you are there with 1 million people and it’s quite a show. We stayed home last year so the TV coverage was spectacular.....this year it TV coverage was edged down quite a bit due to where the display was held....but it was quite a good show I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup.....it’s probably the largest in North America.....62 years it’s been running and when you are down by the river you can feel the explosions and the sounds......you are there with 1 million people and it’s quite a show. We stayed home last year so the TV coverage was spectacular.....this year it TV coverage was edged down quite a bit due to where the display was held....but it was quite a good show I think.


 Did not know this


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Wild storms last night but dull and warm today. Today is burger day....I see Vancouver hung on and is still in the running....somehow hockey isn’t fun to watch when it’s 90f outside...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Wild storms last night but dull and warm today. Today is burger day....I see Vancouver hung on and is still in the running....somehow hockey isn’t fun to watch when it’s 90f outside...


Afternoon, Rp. Watched the SF Giants bomb the Colorado Rockies. Quite the hitting display.

A mild day here with 20C temps. Was able to spend an entire morning out in the garden getting it ready for our departure on Monday.


----------



## Rps

I’ve seen some lopsided wins in my time Marc, but I don’t recall ever seeing a 23 run game.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’ve seen some lopsided wins in my time Marc, but I don’t recall ever seeing a 23 run game.......


That's my team. :clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Shang. Wonder how everyone is doing these days?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A quiet day here in The Shang. Wonder how everyone is doing these days?



I'm taking things very easy in front of my iMac today, as I took a nasty fall on the way to the Loo in the middle of the night last night, and from the pain in my chest today I'm pretty sure I cracked or broke a rib.

So I guess I shall have to take it quite easy for a few weeks until it heals, and avoid all jokes, 
and laughing and super deep breaths.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm taking things very easy in front of my iMac today, as I took a nasty fall on the way to the Loo in the middle of the night last night, and from the pain in my chest today I'm pretty sure I cracked or broke a rib.
> 
> So I guess I shall have to take it quite easy for a few weeks until it heals, and avoid all jokes,
> and laughing and super deep breaths.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======




Sorry to hear this, Patrick. Hopefully, Rp will not post any of his classic jokes. Get well soon, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> A quiet day here in The Shang. Wonder how everyone is doing these days?



We started the new school year officially with students yesterday, albeit with one quarter of the population each day for the first four days. They call it “staggered entry.” So far so good. It’s nice to be back with actual students again. Everyone wears masks of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> We started the new school year officially with students yesterday, albeit with one quarter of the population each day for the first four days. They call it “staggered entry.” So far so good. It’s nice to be back with actual students again. Everyone wears masks of course.


Good to hear, Frank. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.

Keep us informed. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A slow start to the day. Coffee has been brewed. That should help.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cooler here finally.

Patrick potential broken ribs....OUCH.... I’ve had bruised ribs...and man did they hurt....I also had pneumonia at the time so my coughing drove me crazy.....hoping you fare better soon.

Frank I know a number of teachers.....to say they have some concer would be an understatement......these a scary times...but all are glad to have classroom time....stay safe.

Marc I was thinking of landing tomatoes next year, and I forgot what type you plant?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cooler here finally.
> 
> Patrick potential broken ribs....OUCH.... I’ve had bruised ribs...and man did they hurt....I also had pneumonia at the time so my coughing drove me crazy.....hoping you fare better soon.
> 
> Frank I know a number of teachers.....to say they have some concer would be an understatement......these a scary times...but all are glad to have classroom time....stay safe.
> 
> Marc I was thinking of landing tomatoes next year, and I forgot what type you plant?


Rp, I grow Scotia and Cabot toms from seed. I get the seeds from Halifax Seed or Vessey Seed in PEI. We have harvested about 50 red toms so far and will have some more before we go on Monday. Hopefully there will still be a few dozen on the vine when we return a week later. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> Marc I was thinking of landing tomatoes next year, and I forgot what type you plant?


Marc's choices may be quite good, and "Moneymaker" and "Radio" used to be two great good eating classic tomatoes.

If you pick up some really nice tomatoes from your super market that you really enjoy, you can let them fully ripen, let them ferment and use the seeds.

Most tomatoes require a good rich soil, lots of regular feeding, lots of heat and sunlight, and lots of proper watering. If you grow them in any type of greenhouse or enclosure, you will have to control any infestation of whitefly and whatever new bugs may have taken over.

No one said farming or growing your own was easy...!!!

Good luck.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc's choices may be quite good, and "Moneymaker" and "Radio" used to be two great good eating classic tomatoes.
> 
> If you pick up some really nice tomatoes from your super market that you really enjoy, you can let them fully ripen, let them ferment and use the seeds.
> 
> Most tomatoes require a good rich soil, lots of regular feeding, lots of heat and sunlight, and lots of proper watering. If you grow them in any type of greenhouse or enclosure, you will have to control any infestation of whitefly and whatever new bugs may have taken over.
> 
> No one said farming or growing your own was easy...!!!
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::love2::love2:

Scotia and Cabot heirloom toms are meant for our zone


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All
I thought I might chime in here as tomatoes are a favourite of mine.
I find that virtually all store-bought tomatoes are (to me at least), tasteless. close to plastic replicas of the real thing. I believe the demands of commercial tomatoes growing/shipping have resulted in a near perfect _looking_ tomatoe with no flavour. 
I found a reference to a professor at a college/university in Florida who is trying to develope a new variety of tomatoe which incorporates the natural rich flavour while meeting some of the commercial requirements.
If you send a small donation to the college they will respond by sending back a small packet of seeds from their latest variety. The tomatoes do look good and do have more flavour than store-bought, but have not yet recovered the old time qualities of real field grown tomatoes.
I hope to find some heirloom variety which has the qualities which made real tomatoes so delicious!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. 
Bill I agree on the tomatoes.....we live in probably the tomato capital of Canada.....and they are really tasteless compared to the ones from my neighbour’s garden. In an odd way the best tomatoes I’ve had lately have been on our local Burger King’s Whopper.....they actually taste like field tomatoes


----------



## eMacMan

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> I thought I might chime in here as tomatoes are a favourite of mine.
> I find that virtually all store-bought tomatoes are (to me at least), tasteless. close to plastic replicas of the real thing. I believe the demands of commercial tomatoes growing/shipping have resulted in a near perfect _looking_ tomatoe with no flavour.
> I found a reference to a professor at a college/university in Florida who is trying to develope a new variety of tomatoe which incorporates the natural rich flavour while meeting some of the commercial requirements.
> If you send a small donation to the college they will respond by sending back a small packet of seeds from their latest variety. The tomatoes do look good and do have more flavour than store-bought, but have not yet recovered the old time qualities of real field grown tomatoes.
> I hope to find some heirloom variety which has the qualities which made real tomatoes so delicious!


Stephanie Davis has a wonderful line in her song 'Harvest Time'

When you've had it with those pale, thick skinned, store bought, sorry, hard as rock excuses for tomatoes with the flavour of a sock.


----------



## eMacMan

Freddie_Biff said:


> We started the new school year officially with students yesterday, albeit with one quarter of the population each day for the first four days. They call it “staggered entry.” So far so good. It’s nice to be back with actual students again. Everyone wears masks of course.


Yes wearing masks makes perfect sense unless you also consider: The 7-day average daily death toll for all of Canada is 6, about 1/30th of its May 7th peak; Canada is currently showing a grand total of 50 people hospitalized in serious or critical condition; Corona SARS 2 almost never affects children, remember SARS is an acronym for Severe *Adult* Respiratory Syndrome; and beyond all that, studies universally agree that masks are useless at preventing the spread of viruses.

Clearly drinking the Covid Kool-aid impairs peoples mathematical and comprehension abilities even more than common core math.


----------



## eMacMan

Was about to post this for Marc, when I got side-tracked by Freddie's blind faith in his Covid Meißter's edicts.

https://news.yahoo.com/georgia-wrongfully-removed-nearly-200-200950395.html

State claims it was Igor the Incompetent rather than Jim Crow that done the deed. 



> Findings released by the American Civil Liberties Union of Georgia suggest the state wrongfully removed thousand names from the voter rolls in December 2019 after determining those residents had moved from the address listed on their registrations. None of those residents had actually moved, however.
> “We found 198,351 Georgia voters who supposedly moved from their registration addresses who, in fact, have not moved at all, and therefore were wrongly purged — a 63.3.% error rate,” per the report conducted by a nonpartisan nonprofit, the Palast Investigative Fund.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, home or field grown toms are the best, especially when they are freshly picked off the vine.

Bob, I checked and I am still on the voter's list in Georgia. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> Bill I agree on the tomatoes.....we live in probably the tomato capital of Canada.....



It seems as though that's still the case...
_*The Tomatoes of Leamington*_
https://fooddaycanada.ca/articles/tomatoes-leamington/

That just might be a great source for some good tasty varieties, or at least some seeds.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

eMacMan said:


> Yes wearing masks makes perfect sense unless you also consider: The 7-day average daily death toll for all of Canada is 6, about 1/30th of its May 7th peak; Canada is currently showing a grand total of 50 people hospitalized in serious or critical condition; Corona SARS 2 almost never affects children, remember SARS is an acronym for Severe *Adult* Respiratory Syndrome; and beyond all that, studies universally agree that masks are useless at preventing the spread of viruses.
> 
> Clearly drinking the Covid Kool-aid impairs peoples mathematical and comprehension abilities even more than common core math.



Alls I know is a mask sure halts transmission of aerosols whenever you sneeze. For that reason alone the hassle is worth it.


----------



## eMacMan

Freddie_Biff said:


> Alls I know is a mask sure halts transmission of aerosols whenever you sneeze. For that reason alone the hassle is worth it.


Sorry I know you are a victim of the new math and throwing numbers at you is just outright cruelty.

IMO That's a pretty flimsy reason for mandating masks. Especially given my earlier comments. Still if my experiences out and about are any indicator, masks, coupled with anti-social distancing do make communication at least an order of magnitude more difficult. In plain English they muffle and garble voices. And I can't even imagine how difficult it has become for (partially) deaf students who are now being denied the ability to read lips. Betting that not one teacher in 1000 is proficient in signing. 

'Course everyone forgets the bacterial end of all of this, sneeze into a mask, load it up with bacteria, moisture and warmth, then re-breath the cocktail as the bacteria multiply by the hour and even the minute. Even better keep hitting them with hand sanitizer and turn them into super bacteria. Gives one good reason to suspect the intent of Gates, Soros et. al. is murder. Of course the fact that both are committed to removing 80-90% of the earths population might be coloring my view just a tinge.


Should probably transplant this discussion to the Education thread where it more properly belongs.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

eMacMan said:


> Sorry I know you are a victim of the new math and throwing numbers at you is just outright cruelty.
> 
> IMO That's a pretty flimsy reason for mandating masks. Especially given my earlier comments. Still if my experiences out and about are any indicator, masks, coupled with anti-social distancing do make communication at least an order of magnitude more difficult. In plain English they muffle and garble voices. And I can't even imagine how difficult it has become for (partially) deaf students who are now being denied the ability to read lips. Betting that not one teacher in 1000 is proficient in signing.
> 
> 'Course everyone forgets the bacterial end of all of this, sneeze into a mask, load it up with bacteria, moisture and warmth, then re-breath the cocktail as the bacteria multiply by the hour and even the minute. Even better keep hitting them with hand sanitizer and turn them into super bacteria. Gives one good reason to suspect the intent of Gates, Soros et. al. is murder. Of course the fact that both are committed to removing 80-90% of the earths population might be coloring my view just a tinge.
> 
> 
> Should probably transplant this discussion to the Education thread where it more properly belongs.



Why do have to be an asshole when you talk to me? I’m not being an asshole to you. I have protocols I have to work under whether you like them or not. Part of that is mask use. I’d sooner follow the directions of my employer over some doofus I only know from the internet. Have a nice day and stay safe or whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cooler here finally.
> 
> Patrick potential broken ribs....OUCH.... I’ve had bruised ribs...and man did they hurt....I also had pneumonia at the time so my coughing drove me crazy.....hoping you fare better soon.
> 
> Frank I know a number of teachers.....to say they have some concer would be an understatement......these a scary times...but all are glad to have classroom time....stay safe.
> 
> Marc I was thinking of landing tomatoes next year, and I forgot what type you plant?



Thanks for the support, Rps. Managed to get through all four quarters of my classes over four days this week. Seem like nice kids and I think they’re glad to be back too. It’s weird not having lockers and everyone wearing masks and stuff, but it’s still more interesting than staying home and trying to do it all online. Been there done that. Hopefully the year goes well despite the dangers. We shall see, as Marc likes to say.


----------



## pm-r

> _*Why do have to be an asshole when you talk to me?*_ I’m not being an asshole to you.



Unfortunately, it seems to have become quite a common trend on this site and started some time ago, especially by certain members. 

And I was naïve enough to think that this forum thread may have been somewhat immune with at least some civil posts and replies.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

Lots of tomato experts here. 

I have two questions ... 

How can I prevent cherry tomatoes from splitting? Not all do but some do.

What is the cause of the white spongy are on the large tomatoes in the attached photo? Again, some have the spot and some do not.


----------



## Rps

Not to be pedantic....but S.A.R.S. stands for Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome....


----------



## pm-r

> How can I prevent cherry tomatoes from splitting? Not all do but some do.
> What is the cause of the white spongy are on the large tomatoes in the attached photo? Again, some have the spot and some do not.



Both two good questions for google Rob, unless some members have an immediate answer, for a start, try:
https://www.google.com/search?safe=...&ved=0ahUKEwj27vLeytDrAhVQop4KHTuAChcQ4dUDCA0



> prevent cherry tomatoes from splitting


_Watering: Keep your tomato plants evenly and regularly watered, so that they aren't as shocked by a hard rain. Avoid the cycle of drying out and then overwatering. _
https://todayshomeowner.com/how-to-keep-tomatoes-from-splitting-open/


Or just look for a good tomato grower or Chinese run greenhouses in your area that grow and sell tomatoes. It can save a lot of hassles and keeps the economy going. 

My wife just came back from a visit to such a place with a fresh bag of vegetables including some small tomatoes which are very sweet and juicy, and a nice bunch of Watercress that they have growing and harvest.

All I need now is some Fresh cooked crab and home made Bread with fresh butter!!! For the latter, one does not seem to have much of a choice these days and the price is elevated excessively!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately, it seems to have become quite a common trend on this site and started some time ago, especially by certain members.
> 
> And I was naïve enough to think that this forum thread may have been somewhat immune with at least some civil posts and replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======



This thread has been a nice safe haven for human decency compared to some of the ugliness that characterizes some of the other threads. It’s good when people can discuss things in a respectful manner even when they disagree.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Not to be pedantic....but S.A.R.S. stands for Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome....



And not to be confused with C.O.P.D... Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD).

Unfortunately, something they discovered I was infected/inflicted with when I ended up in the hospital with some other problems.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> This thread has been a nice safe haven for human decency compared to some of the ugliness that characterizes some of the other threads. It’s good when people can discuss things in a respectful manner even when they disagree.



True, and let's hope it stays that way. That way most good, mature, well-balanced forums should be.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Alls I know is a mask sure halts transmission of aerosols whenever you sneeze. For that reason alone the hassle is worth it.


:clap::clap::clap:

It is the law here in NS, but I would do it without this requirement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Thanks for the support, Rps. Managed to get through all four quarters of my classes over four days this week. Seem like nice kids and I think they’re glad to be back too. It’s weird not having lockers and everyone wearing masks and stuff, but it’s still more interesting than staying home and trying to do it all online. Been there done that. Hopefully the year goes well despite the dangers. We shall see, as Marc likes to say.


Bonne chance, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately, it seems to have become quite a common trend on this site and started some time ago, especially by certain members.
> 
> And I was naïve enough to think that this forum thread may have been somewhat immune with at least some civil posts and replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True, Patrick. This was the idea that I hoped for when I started this thread. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Lots of tomato experts here.
> 
> I have two questions ...
> 
> How can I prevent cherry tomatoes from splitting? Not all do but some do.
> 
> What is the cause of the white spongy are on the large tomatoes in the attached photo? Again, some have the spot and some do not.


What Causes Tomatoes to Split on the Vine? From my experience -- 

A sudden and heavy rainfall soaking the soil.
Irregular watering where the soil goes from dry to soaking up a lot of water.

Not sure what caused that blight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> This thread has been a nice safe haven for human decency compared to some of the ugliness that characterizes some of the other threads. It’s good when people can discuss things in a respectful manner even when they disagree.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"All I need now is some Fresh cooked crab and home made Bread with fresh butter!!! For the latter, one does not seem to have much of a choice these days and the price is elevated excessively!!!"

Patrick, there is fine crab here in NS, and lots of freshly baked bread at the farmer's market here in Lunenburg. Shall I send you some?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> True, and let's hope it stays that way. That way most good, mature, well-balanced forums should be.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> What Causes Tomatoes to Split on the Vine? From my experience --
> 
> A sudden and heavy rainfall soaking the soil.
> Irregular watering where the soil goes from dry to soaking up a lot of water.



+1 for sure!!! Tomatoes don't like and can't tolerate watering extremes.

Grow them in a high content clay soil which can help moderate the moisture release as well as supply a lot needed elements.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> Patrick, there is fine crab here in NS, and lots of freshly baked bread at the farmer's market here in Lunenburg. Shall I send you some?



Thanks Marc, I think I can manage both here thanks, and maybe my wife will make some of her nice bread with her bread machine that she bakes in the oven in the normal bread tins,
and we have a good supply of nice Dungeness and Rock crabs locally. I just wish the price was a bit cheaper.

We used to just go out in our dinghy in front of our house when I lived on James Island and scoop up a few crabs with a bent hay fork on a long pole. You couldn't get much fresher!!!

But of course one needed the butter and garlic to complement the feast.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1 for sure!!! Tomatoes don't like and can't tolerate watering extremes.
> 
> Grow them in a high content clay soil which can help moderate the moisture release as well as supply a lot needed elements.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======





pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc, I think I can manage both here thanks, and maybe my wife will make some of her nice bread with her bread machine that she bakes in the oven in the normal bread tins,
> and we have a good supply of nice Dungeness and Rock crabs locally. I just wish the price was a bit cheaper.
> 
> We used to just go out in our dinghy in front of our house when I lived on James Island and scoop up a few crabs with a bent hay fork on a long pole. You couldn't get much fresher!!!
> 
> But of course one needed the butter and garlic to complement the feast.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


OK. No problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Clear skies with a nice sunrise forming in the east. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> What Causes Tomatoes to Split on the Vine? From my experience --
> 
> A sudden and heavy rainfall soaking the soil.
> Irregular watering where the soil goes from dry to soaking up a lot of water.


I have a raised bed with a poly cover and a programmed irrigation system. The rain can't get to the raised bed. Perhaps if I reduced the amount of water?


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately, it seems to have become quite a common trend on this site and started some time ago, especially by certain members.
> 
> And I was naïve enough to think that this forum thread may have been somewhat immune with at least some civil posts and replies.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


My solution is to place the people who post stuff that I find offensive on my "ignore list". Not a great solution but it means I don't have to see it.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I have a raised bed with a poly cover and a programmed irrigation system. The rain can't get to the raised bed. Perhaps if I reduced the amount of water?


That might work. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> My solution is to place the people who post stuff that I find offensive on my "ignore list". Not a great solution but it means I don't have to see it.


An interesting idea. Still, while I don't like to see negative and political items here in The Shang, I don't want to exclude people from my viewing list just in case they start to post reasonable postings once again.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I have a raised bed with a poly cover and a programmed irrigation system. The rain can't get to the raised bed. Perhaps if I reduced the amount of water?



I don't know Rod, and maybe a decent moisture meter would help, they're sure not very expensive. If you stick your finger into the soil, only a small amount should stick to your finger when you pull it out, otherwise it is probably too wet.

I do know they like a constant supply of moisture, but too much or too little will cause all kinds of problems.

Have a read here:
_*How much water is too much for tomatoes?*_
https://findanyanswer.com/how-much-water-is-too-much-for-tomatoes

BTW: I believe there is a recommended three year time limit that tomatoes should be grown in the same container soil. That also can lead to problems if exceeded excessively.

Isn't gardening fun...??? 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

" Isn't gardening fun...??? "

Yes!!


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting idea. Still, while I don't like to see negative and political items here in The Shang, I don't want to exclude people from my viewing list just in case they start to post reasonable postings once again.


I agree, not having to exclude people would be preferable but it's a last resort for me. It's that option or just give up visiting this forum.

I wrote to the owners of the forum to voice my concerns and objections but never received a response so I assume they don't care.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I agree, not having to exclude people would be preferable but it's a last resort for me. It's that option or just give up visiting this forum.
> 
> I wrote to the owners of the forum to voice my concerns and objections but never received a response so I assume they don't care.




+1!! And I must admit that I've done both, several times.

At least the blocking can provide some relief and not get hit by the crap posts.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> I don't know Rod, and maybe a decent moisture meter would help, they're sure not very expensive. If you stick your finger into the soil, only a small amount should stick to your finger when you pull it out, otherwise it is probably too wet.
> 
> I do know they like a constant supply of moisture, but too much or too little will cause all kinds of problems.
> 
> Have a read here:
> _*How much water is too much for tomatoes?*_
> https://findanyanswer.com/how-much-water-is-too-much-for-tomatoes
> 
> BTW: I believe there is a recommended three year time limit that tomatoes should be grown in the same container soil. That also can lead to problems if exceeded excessively.
> 
> Isn't gardening fun...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It's hard for me to gauge the amount of water as I use micro-drip irrigation tubes that put the water directly on the soil. Each tube has an emitter every 6" and I set them out in a ring with roughly a 1 foot diameter. We have a moisture tester and have the system is set to keep the tomatoes slightly lower than moist. The "so-called" expert at the local plant nursery told me this is a good starting point. 

I wonder if the species of cherry tomatoes (supersweet 100s) might be prone to splitting? I don't know ... still learning.

Next year I'm going to go back to the Maglia Rosa variety if I can find them.

Gardening is means to the end ... that end is eating veggies that actually taste better than a hunk of cardboard. When it works, it is very enjoyable.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I agree, not having to exclude people would be preferable but it's a last resort for me. It's that option or just give up visiting this forum.
> 
> I wrote to the owners of the forum to voice my concerns and objections but never received a response so I assume they don't care.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!! And I must admit that I've done both, several times.
> 
> At least the blocking can provide some relief and not get hit by the crap posts.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I now stay clear of all threads that are political. Thus, I usually only post in The Shang, the Weather thread and the baseball thread. I don't have the time or inclination to read posts that are not civil.


----------



## pm-r

> It's hard for me to gauge the amount of water as I use micro-drip irrigation tubes that put the water directly on the soil. Each tube has an emitter every 6" and I set them out in a ring with roughly a 1 foot diameter.



All micro-irrigation emitters have a rating per hour and pressure usually if you have the proper chart, then the rest is just a matter of multiplication. But the end result still comes down to what happens to the water after it hits the soil and how the plant can cope with it, or not as the case may be.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, except for the sound of the coffee brewing. We shall be heading off at about noon tomorrow. thus, someone else will have to make coffee in the morning. I shall take a hiatus from The Shang, and other social media sites, to clear my head and press "reset". Hopefully, it will work. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...

Have a great trip Marc, and a smile for those who golf....

A husband and wife who are avid golfers have been happily married for 30 years, and on the day of their 30th anniversary they enjoy a wonderful day together. They have a delicious breakfast in bed, then proceed to one of their favourite golf courses. They play through to the 9th hole, both having an amazing game. The husband watches his beautiful wife tee off and feels a rush of emotion and guilt. "Honey, I have to tell you something. At the very beginning of our marriage, I slept with another woman. It only happened once and I've been faithful ever since. It was a mistake and I hope you can forgive me." The wife looks fondly at him. "I forgive you. We've had a very happy life together. I love you.”

The husband is so relieved, feeling light as a feather. They play a few more holes in bliss when suddenly the wife turns to her husband. "Honey, I too have something to confess." The husband smiles and says, "Anything dear - you were so gracious to me, and we can make it through anything." "Before we met, I had a sex change. I used to be a man." The husband throws his club down and starts swearing and kicking up turf. The wife is in shock. "But I forgave you for your secret!" The husband, red faced, turns to her. "All these years! All these years you've been teeing off from the ladies tee box you damned cheater!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Have a great trip Marc, and a smile for those who golf....
> 
> A husband and wife who are avid golfers have been happily married for 30 years, and on the day of their 30th anniversary they enjoy a wonderful day together. They have a delicious breakfast in bed, then proceed to one of their favourite golf courses. They play through to the 9th hole, both having an amazing game. The husband watches his beautiful wife tee off and feels a rush of emotion and guilt. "Honey, I have to tell you something. At the very beginning of our marriage, I slept with another woman. It only happened once and I've been faithful ever since. It was a mistake and I hope you can forgive me." The wife looks fondly at him. "I forgive you. We've had a very happy life together. I love you.”
> 
> The husband is so relieved, feeling light as a feather. They play a few more holes in bliss when suddenly the wife turns to her husband. "Honey, I too have something to confess." The husband smiles and says, "Anything dear - you were so gracious to me, and we can make it through anything." "Before we met, I had a sex change. I used to be a man." The husband throws his club down and starts swearing and kicking up turf. The wife is in shock. "But I forgave you for your secret!" The husband, red faced, turns to her. "All these years! All these years you've been teeing off from the ladies tee box you damned cheater!"


Thank you, Rp. Will you be in charge of making the coffee each morning?

:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening here in The Shang. Guess we are preparing for Labor Day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Getting ready to go soon. So, coffee is brewing and I wish all of you a safe Labor Day, and a safe week. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Have a safe trip Marc.

Man did we have a storm last night....it started at 12am and ran to about 5am.....poor old Guinness was very distressed by all the thunder.....and since you can’t get too much of a good thing.....we are supposed to get another one on Tuesday.

Not sure if it my age, or the fact I’ve been retired for a number of years but I find Labour Day just another day.....many stores are open ( albeit ) reduced hours......so.....what are we honouring, if indeed we a honouring at all.

I remember Labour Day as the signal for the end of Summer and the hading back to school. And.....at mis month the arrival of the Eaton’s and Simpson’s Christmas catalogue. As a kid I couldn’t wait to see what those pages had in store.... I think we’ve lost a little sense of wonder today....


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all. Getting ready to go soon. So, coffee is brewing and I wish all of you a safe Labor Day, and a safe week. Paix, mes amis.



Have a good safe trip and a good time yourself with your wife Marc, and all the best to your son and his new wife.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> And.....at mis month the arrival of the Eaton’s and Simpson’s Christmas catalogue.



And the toy section started at around page 333 as I recall!!!

But I was starting to get interested in the Sporting Goods Section close by and all the gorgeous Rifles and air pistols they had.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> Man did we have a storm last night....it started at 12am and ran to about 5am.....



Even the googlenews email Highlights covered the storm with links to the weather network page and some rather incredible shots:
https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...ghtning-as-strong-storms-roll-through-ontario



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Patrick, I grew up in a small rural community.....obviously we didn’t have the internet back then....we also had limited television coverage so the catalogues were our enter into the consumer world. For me it was musical instruments and not rifles that got my attention.


----------



## Rps

An evening smile....

A woman meets a man in a bar. They talk; they connect; they end up leaving together.
They get back to his place, and as he shows her around his apartment, she notices that one wall of his bedroom is completely filled with soft, sweet, cuddly teddy bears.
There are three shelves in the bedroom, with hundreds and hundreds of cute, cuddly teddy bears carefully placed, in rows, covering the entire wall!
It was obvious that he had taken quite some time to lovingly arrange them, and she was immediately touched by the amount of thought he had put into organizing the display.
There were small bears all along the bottom shelf; medium -sized bears covering the length of the middle shelf, and huge, enormous bears running all the way along the top shelf.
She found it strange for and obviously masculine guy to have such a large collection of Teddy Bears,
She is quite impressed by his sensitive side, but she doesn't mention this to him.
They share a bottle of wine and continue talking and, after awhile, she finds herself thinking,"Oh my God! Maybe, this guy, could be the one!"
"Maybe he could be the future father of my children?'
She turns to him and kisses him lightly on the lips.He responds warmly.They continue to kiss, the passion builds.
And he romantically lifts her into his arms and carries her into his bedroom. There they rip off each other's clothes and make passionate love.
She is so overwhelmed that she responds with more passion, more creativity, more heat than she has ever known. 
After an intense, explosive night of raw passion with this sensitive guy, they are lying there together in the afterglow.The woman rolls over, gently strokes his chest and asks coyly, 
'Well, how was it?' 
The guy gently smiles at her, strokes her cheek, looks deeply into her eyes, and says:
'Help yourself to any prize from the middle shelf.'
(And THEN, I expect, she shot him)


----------



## Rps

Morning all. What’s that Bob Seeger line, “woke up to the sound of thunder”. Yup that’s us....and rain to....tonnes of it.
So....nothing to do but put the coffee on, any takers.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all. What’s that Bob Seeger line, “woke up to the sound of thunder”.



You must live in one of the _*Thunderest Centers*_ of the world.

I hope your dog manages and copes and there's not too much flooding In the area.

It's too bad they couldn't harness all or most of that electricity from the lightning and store it in the Power Grid somehow.

Enjoy your morning coffee.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## eMacMan

I recall many years ago lightning took out our transformer. When the lineman came around we had a bit of a chat and I learned there was only one county in the US which had more lightning strikes.

The winner? None other than the county surrounding Cape Canaveral.


----------



## pm-r

> I learned there was only one county in the US which had more lightning strikes. ...
> ... The winner? None other than the county surrounding Cape Canaveral.



That is rather surprising and definitely NOT what one would consider the ideal place for oxygen and hydrogen filled launch rockets. 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> That is rather surprising and definitely NOT what one would consider the ideal place for oxygen and hydrogen filled launch rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


My thought as well. Course you can always erect very high scaffolding and towers to act as lightning rods to divert any static.


----------



## pm-r

> My thought as well. Course you can always erect very high scaffolding and towers to act as lightning rods to divert any static.



I guess they would use some fairly large conductors as I have seen some completely blown away as they couldn't manage the huge voltage from a lightning strike, and that wasn't even in a lightning prone area.

But I'm sure the engineers have got it all figured out. 


PS: what area do you live from your comment???


> I learned there was only one county in the US which had more lightning strikes. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> You must live in one of the _*Thunderest Centers*_ of the world.
> 
> I hope your dog manages and copes and there's not too much flooding In the area.
> 
> It's too bad they couldn't harness all or most of that electricity from the lightning and store it in the Power Grid somehow.
> 
> Enjoy your morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick....it’s funny since we are both “surrounded” by water but the lake effects seem to drive many many storms here.....how about your area.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> My thought as well. Course you can always erect very high scaffolding and towers to act as lightning rods to divert any static.


I had read that more where myself....and it seems odd....and bureaucratic doesn’t it.


----------



## pm-r

> Hi Patrick....it’s funny since we are both “surrounded” by water but the lake effects seem to drive many many storms here.....how about your area.



We get our fair share of storms, both wind and rain, and maybe the occasional winter snow, but very seldom do you get much in the way of lightning storms.

Those just to the north of us tend to get a fair share of thunder and lightning storms.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We are much cooler here today.....in the 60s....and wet. So coffee’s on.

Had a senior’s moment this morning in my daily crossword......for the life of me I couldn’t remember who wrote Robinson Crusoe..backed into it....memory is indeed fleeting.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Morning all. We are much cooler here today.....in the 60s....and wet. So coffee’s on.
> 
> Had a senior’s moment this morning in my daily crossword......for the life of me I couldn’t remember who wrote Robinson Cursoe....backed into it....memory is indeed fleeting.



Apparently when Daniel Defoe first published Robinson Crueso, it was presented as though Crueso had written his own autobiography. Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Apparently when Daniel Defoe first published Robinson Crueso, it was presented as though Crueso had written his own autobiography. Sneaky sneaky.


Sort of an autobiography I guess you could say for _*Alexander Selkirk*_.

"_*Alexander Selkirk*_, spent more than four years on the Juan Fernandez islands after a dispute with the captain of the ship on which he was serving. His story was the basis for Daniel Defoe's famous novel Robinson Crusoe." (Google)



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Frank do kids still read what we would call the kids classics......Treasure Island, Black Beauty, Robinson Crusoe and many many more?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day All
Speaking of Thunderstorms, we had quite the storm last night, short (maybe half hour or a bit more) but lots of lightning and sporadic very strong wind gusts. Strangely, very little rain!
A fellow painter had a rather substantial tree knocked down and took out the power lines. Lots of sparks!
Our power here went out also, but as we have a back-up generator and UPS power supplies we didn't suffer, everything still works.

We learned some time ago, the power will go out, we just don't know when


----------



## Rps

Bill, prior to moving to Windsor we lived in LaSalle, which is just next door. We used to get blackouts all the time in the summer. We just learned to live with them......


----------



## 18m2

Yesterday morning we were covered in smoke from wildfires in Washington. This morning, like magic the smoke was gone leaving us with a sunny sky, no clouds and warm temperatures.


----------



## pm-r

> Yesterday morning we were covered in smoke from wildfires in Washington.



Quite a difference in the amount of smoke, or lack of it...

One of the local rags posted some links to some of the local photo shots, some were quite impressive:







- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Coffee anyone?

I see the Raptors won last night...series now heading to a game seven. While I’m not a B-ball fan would be nice to see them repeat.


----------



## pm-r

> I see the Raptors won last night



Who are the raptors...???

Oh right... I guess I could Google that question eh...??? 



- PATRICK
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Who are the raptors...???
> 
> Oh right... I guess I could Google that question eh...???
> 
> 
> 
> - PATRICK
> =======


Not an NBA fan Patrick?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Not an NBA fan Patrick?




Does it show RP??? ;-)

That's where one team takes the ball to one and of the court and put it into the hoop, and then the other team takes it back down to the other end and puts it in to the hoop at The other end of the court isn't it...??? And then repeat, and the winner is the one who doesn't miss as much.

No not my favorite game.

I was asked to play on a local team years ago, even though I was not a very good basketball player, and I have to admit I would sooner play rugby that was a cleaner game to play, Basketball was sneaky body pokes and jabbing and knees in the groin.

At least with Rugby a tackle was usually fair and square and seldom sneaky maneuvers. At least with a good Referee it was.

I think tennis is my favorite to watch these days and I miss being able play.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Coffees on any takers?

Patrick I played rugby....a great game...I also recall the occasional fist coming up into one’s face during a scrum....and the occasional clothes line tackle.....


----------



## pm-r

> Patrick I played rugby....a great game...I also recall the occasional fist coming up into one’s face during a scrum....and the occasional clothes line tackle.....



Quite true RRP, but I was lucky enough to play in the tri-line, usually in the position of left or right wing and avoided a lot of scrum hassles and antics.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## eMacMan

Seems that the Stanley Cup finals are under way. 

Doubt that anyone is bothering to watch.


----------



## 18m2

The smoky skies are back. Not as bad as before but I can smell it.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

eMacMan said:


> Seems that the Stanley Cup finals are under way.
> 
> Doubt that anyone is bothering to watch.



That’s hockey, right?


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> Seems that the Stanley Cup finals are under way.
> 
> Doubt that anyone is bothering to watch.


Now that’s an interesting question.....I haven’t watched many games as the Canucks were on around 11:00 pm here so toooooo late, and, I can’t seem to get into hockey when it’s 80F outside.


----------



## Rps

18m2 said:


> The smoky skies are back. Not as bad as before but I can smell it.


Is that due to winds or are the fires heading north?


----------



## 18m2

Rps said:


> Is that due to winds or are the fires heading north?


Serious fires all down the left coast. We're told the smoke is from Washington state.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> The smoky skies are back. Not as bad as before but I can smell it.





Rps said:


> Is that due to winds or are the fires heading north?



I had to go into Victoria earlier today, and the smoke is really thick off Cordova bay and through out the Blenkensop and Saanichton valley, And a lot of Saanich Inlet.

We can't even see the Malahat or Mount Newton properly from our house at the SouthWest area of Central Saanich.

RP, I think most of the smoke is mainly due to the winds and the Fires from Eastern Washington and those of Western Oregon and Northern California, the winds are forcing the smoke right up and over our area.


_*EDIT:*_
One can get a pretty good idea of the intensity and wind direction from this animated map:
Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca



- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

I can't see your place either Patrick ...


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> _*I can't see your place*_ either Patrick ...



Hopefully, the situation will change shortly and improve greatly...

Like this maybe...???
[ame]https://youtu.be/MrHxhQPOO2c[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrHxhQPOO2c&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrHxhQPOO2c&feature=youtu.be

It's really sad to read about some of the huge losses some people have suffered due to the Wildfires and the huge number of them. 

I wouldn't be surprised to see all our insurance rates increase again in the near future.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Coffee’s on any takers.

Looks like another warm day here and lots of rain......too bad we can’t ship it west. I remember when we lived in Bowmanville there were fires in Quebec and you could faintly smell the smoke.....can’t imagine what it must be like in B.C. and probably Calgary.

I’m not familiar with the terrain in southern B.C. ( been to Langley ).... but if the fires keep rising north out there is there a risk across the border? 
From what I’ve read here they seem uncontrollable and that’s a bad thing to be sure.


----------



## pm-r

Still lots of smoke and haze around our general area, 1 mile visibility at the airport they say, and sure not the best of boating weather, especially without proper navigation equipment as one can see from these WebCams for typical visibility here:

Tourist Cams



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all...coffee is on!

Warm here today...but we had rain last night so it will be wet outside for an hour or so. Finally get to watch something new on PBS with Van Der Valk on Masterpiece tonight....haven’t seen that series since I was a kid....am interested in the new approach.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Coffee is on.

Watched the Detroit Lions snatch defeat from the jaws of victory yesterday.......or as we say....normal.


----------



## 18m2

The smoke in the sky is so bad visibility is down to half a block. There is no wind so I suspect its going to be with us for a while. The notice from Environment Canada suggests the smoke could be with us for 24 to 72 hours ... in otherwords they don't know.


----------



## Rps

Bad enough to affect those with breathing issues?


----------



## 18m2

I suspect it does present a hazard to those with issues.


----------



## Rps

18m2 said:


> I suspect it does present a hazard to those with issues.


Hoping they can get the fires under control.....


----------



## Rps

Warped thought of the day......

Trying to understand some people is like trying to smell the colour 9.......

Discuss amongst yourselves.....


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Coffee is on, any takers.


----------



## Rps

Warped thought of the day....

If you were to smoke weed at sea, does that make it seaweed?

Discuss amongst yourselves...


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I suspect it does present a hazard to those with issues.



Adding to that, I wonder, if and when any other airlines are going to do the same thing and include other smoke bound areas, and If other airlines haven't already done so...???

_*Alaska Airlines Temporarily Suspends Flights in Oregon, Washington*_
https://theexplorerblog.com/alaska-...bXuJHSvqWVDGOuJ3Ge2eu0OLebqTxWS-05dD3Mfp20EyE

I wouldn't even be surprised to see some other areas avoided the way the smoke is spreading according this map:
Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca


_*EDIT:*_
Many smaller BC airports aren't exactly clear of smoke either according to these WebCams:
Nelson Airport - CZNL | Webcams



- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

Don't know about airlines but Canada Post has supended mail deliveries on Vancouver Island. It's intersting that all other delivery services and garbage collection and trades people continue to work. 

All we get through Canada Post is junk mail so it makes little difference to us.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> Don't know about airlines but Canada Post has supended mail deliveries on Vancouver Island. It's intersting that all other delivery services and garbage collection and trades people continue to work. ...



I also thought it strange so many other outside government work are apparently not affected by the Wildfire smoke.

Odd timing as the tracking says two small parcels from different sources are due to be delivered on Thursday. One of them is quite likely to be delivered by Purolator (owned by Canada Post), and I wonder if they are still delivering. 

Odd thing is, that delivery Is for two more Covid Facemasks from Calgary that also have an included replacement carbon filter that should also help in this smoke laden air.



> All we get through Canada Post is junk mail so it makes little difference to us.


BTW: For that problem, we filled out and signed a form with the post office years ago stating that we did not want any junk-mail or flyers delivered to our mailbox, and we haven't seen any for ages, and maybe only when they have a relief driver.

Maybe you could check with your local Canada Post Delivery people and do the same thing. We don't even have a wood burning stove or fireplace we could get some heat from burning the junk mail!!! 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Dumb Eastern question......does the smoke get trapped and channeled up due to the Rockies? So from the Ocean to the rock wall it will just drift up with no other place to go.....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Dumb Eastern question......does the smoke get trapped and channeled up due to the Rockies? So from the Ocean to the rock wall it will just drift up with no other place to go.....



Say RP, Just because you don't have huge tall mountains, that's not a dumb Eastern question at all... 

But as much as one might think so, the current smoke maps and space shots don't seem to indicate that they have any blocking affect on the smoke at all. It's almost as if they didn't exist which even I as a crazy Westener Finds a bit odd.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. I am home now in Lunenburg. It was a grand wedding for my son and his new wife. It was also a long drive across NL, back and forth. Still, I am back.


People joked with his bride that she was marrying Bradley Cooper.


----------



## Rps

Lovely picture...and couple. Congrats Marc!


----------



## Rps

This is what an EL Nina year? Which I think means weird winds coming our way.....and probably colder winters.


----------



## pm-r

> It was a grand wedding for my son and his new wife. It was also a long drive across NL, back and forth. Still, I am back.



A lovely photo of a lovely couple and a new set of lives starts anew...

Glad to hear you had a nice time and a nice safe trip.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Lovely picture...and couple. Congrats Marc!


Merci, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A lovely photo of a lovely couple and a new set of lives starts anew...
> 
> Glad to hear you had a nice time and a nice safe trip.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thank you, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A slow start to the day, but the coffee is brewing which should help get us all moving. Later.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, any BT? Will be warm here today then drop in temps....we are going from 80 to 60 in two days......

It’s burger day today......shows how dull things have become when I’m looking forward to going to a burger restaurant......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, any BT? Will be warm here today then drop in temps....we are going from 80 to 60 in two days......
> 
> It’s burger day today......shows how dull things have become when I’m looking forward to going to a burger restaurant......


Coming right up, Rp. We always have your special blend of BT on hand each morning.

Things are cooling off here as well, with the daily highs just below 20C. Such is the Circle of Life and Seasons.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to pull the pin. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> It’s burger day today......shows how dull things have become when I’m looking forward to going to a burger restaurant......



You mean you don't make your own and cook them up on your own barbecue...???

Hard to beat a good BBQed flameburger, especially with a few woodchips on the side, and then add your favorite sauces etc... 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You mean you don't make your own and cook them up on your own barbecue...???
> 
> Hard to beat a good BBQed flameburger, especially with a few woodchips on the side, and then add your favorite sauces etc...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. It was a great time in St. John's seeing my son get married, but it is good to be back home. 

https://www.ckbw.ca/2020/09/17/nine...zZC-t8qni9pBj3kbs2EBHjSHgICq6rw8GtYz6_jDBQ0Fs


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, we do make our own but I cook all the meals so Wednesday is my treat out .....although there is no “out” as no one eats in restaurants here.


----------



## Rps

Marc, this was the main reason my daughter and family moved to Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, we do make our own but I cook all the meals so Wednesday is my treat out .....although there is no “out” as no one eats in restaurants here.


Restaurants here require you to wear a mask and then sit at a socially distanced table. Then you may take off your mask and eat. Seems to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, this was the main reason my daughter and family moved to Nova Scotia.


Smart people. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Very dark this morning with storm clouds rolling in. No sunshine today.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. Cold here today with a high of 15c......what a drop in temps.....but it is sunny. So, doing lawn work today.


----------



## 18m2

Fall has arrived here on the left coast. Some of the trees are changing to vibrant fall colours. We still have a lot of smoke in the sky and the wind that was forecast to move it away has not arrived. It appears we should get a big dump of rain this coming Wednesday and Thursday. 

We need rain.

That's all I know .....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Cold here today with a high of 15c......what a drop in temps.....but it is sunny. So, doing lawn work today.


19C here with a light drizzle so today is an indoor day for me.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...X6Htqon64pUpZdc9PylaF2CtFeSYeI4VAgY8OB-ZxVGaM

Your daughter and her family made a wise decision.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Fall has arrived here on the left coast. Some of the trees are changing to vibrant fall colours. We still have a lot of smoke in the sky and the wind that was forecast to move it away has not arrived. It appears we should get a big dump of rain this coming Wednesday and Thursday.
> 
> We need rain.
> 
> That's all I know .....


Stay safe, mon ami. Sadly, the smoke from the US western fires hit us yesterday. A fit of fog and drizzle today has cleared the air.

Bonne chance.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. _*Coffee is brewing. Very dark this morning*_ with storm clouds rolling in. No sunshine today.


 
Say... maybe try _*using less ground coffee for a lighter brew*_ if you don't like it _*very dark*_...  

Let's hope you have a good day...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> It appears we should get a big dump of rain this coming Wednesday and Thursday.



We go out some light showers the other day which I am sure some plants enjoyed, but it did almost nothing to relieve the smoke that is still hanging about.

I should have used a helium balloon and relied on the eastern flow of wind to return a dishwasher replacement part package back east and I think it might have been faster than using Canada Post as the smoke laden air already got to Marc's Place. Almost beat the Canada Post delivery time.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

Yesterday I noticed an Anna's hummingbird on one of our feeders with a messy set of feathers. Today I checked it more closely and suspect it might have mites. Attached is a photo of her trying to poke at the mites with her beak.

Sad but there is nothing I can do ... can't catch it.

Last spring we has a hummingbird camp-out on a feeder with its tongue sticking out. I did some research and learned it's caused by a fungal infection likely from someone using honey in their feeder instead of sugar or, someone has not cleaned their feeder and the fungus has taken over. The fungal infection is fatal.


----------



## pm-r

> Yesterday I noticed an Anna's hummingbird on one of our feeders with a messy set of feathers. Today I checked it more closely and suspect it might have mites. Attached is a photo of her trying to poke at the mites with her beak.



Would it help if there was a bird bath nearby it could use, but I imagine you have one if not several or maybe even a nozzle spraying a water shower into the air.

I notice sometimes they take a shower under one of our nozzles when we have left it running. Then the bully hummingbird comes along to chase them away for no apparent reason, just like they do at the hummingbird bird-feeder. 

Not very sociable species...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Say... maybe try _*using less ground coffee for a lighter brew*_ if you don't like it _*very dark*_...
> 
> Let's hope you have a good day...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap:


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Would it help if there was a bird bath nearby it could use, but I imagine you have one if not several or maybe even a nozzle spraying a water shower into the air.
> 
> I notice sometimes they take a shower under one of our nozzles when we have left it running. Then the bully hummingbird comes along to chase them away for no apparent reason, just like they do at the hummingbird bird-feeder.
> 
> Not very sociable species...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


We do have a bubbling fountain that the hummingbirds splash around in quite often.

The females seem to get along but the males just want to chase and protect their food supply.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have seen hummingbirds flutter around my wife's flowers in the planters on the deck. We have no feeder, just flowers, which they seem to like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, a BT would be great as it’s.........9c here. OMG ! Where did the heat go? Have been watching the baseball scores.....man have there been huge winning scores....wild......where did 3-2 games go?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All
Strong coffee this morning - please and thank you!

We have a few Humming bird here, not many but very small. We do however, have a lot of Blue Jays. 
Seems like two groups, - the Cedar trees mob and the tall Pines mob.

It sounds like they sit in their respective trees and hurl noisy insults at one another. The only time they work in unison is when our cat goes out hunting, they make quite a racket then.

With the much cooler weather we've seen several large flocks of various species suddenly decend on our lawn, mill about for a few minutes, then suddenly dash off with a roar.
It all seems a bit early this year, just what we need - an early winter to top off an imperfect year.

Oh well, 500 years from now - no-one will know the difference!


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill......500 year’s from now.....I’m thinking at my age 2 weeks won’t know the difference. We have some Cardinals here and many many Canada Geese. Weirdest of all we had a crew of about a dozen wild pheasants on the neighbour’s lawn during the summer....never seen them in a city before....usually only in the woods.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning Marc, a BT would be great as it’s.........9c here. OMG ! Where did the heat go?



That sounds like quite a dramatic temperature change for you, and I guess somebody must have just suddenly turned off the heater switch.

At least it's not being blamed on Covid-19 as so much other stuff is!!! Almost ad nauseam.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

We had cardinals aplenty this year, and now the blue jays are back and loving my three 8 foot tall sunflowers and their many seeds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing, with thoughts of what to have for Sunday Brunch. Enjoy.


----------



## CubaMark

Looks like Teddy is going to give you a miss, Marc - my sister in Sydney, though, is right in its path.

We'll be battening down the hatches and securing anything that can fly, though, just in case. We're on the fringe of its' projected impact zone...


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Looks like Teddy is going to give you a miss, Marc - my sister in Sydney, though, is right in its path.
> 
> We'll be battening down the hatches and securing anything that can fly, though, just in case. We're on the fringe of its' projected impact zone...


Not really, Mark. 2-3 inches of rain and 75-100km/h wind is not a "miss". Power outages are likely here. 

How is Life treating you in Oxford these days?


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 

Hope all are well. 

Yes, the Fall season is creeping up on us, preparing to pounce upon us with a frosty slap to our gardens. 

I have 11 giant tomato plants laden with green tomatoes. I enjoy green tomato dishes (especially the fried one) but I really would like to enjoy some _vine_ ripened red ones. 

Does anyone know where/what culture the dish of fried green tomatoes originated? I looked it up and the answer was surprising to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> Yes, the Fall season is creeping up on us, preparing to pounce upon us with a frosty slap to our gardens.
> 
> I have 11 giant tomato plants laden with green tomatoes. I enjoy green tomato dishes (especially the fried one) but I really would like to enjoy some _vine_ ripened red ones.
> 
> Does anyone know where/what culture the dish of fried green tomatoes originated? I looked it up and the answer was surprising to me.


Afternoon, Kim. Glad to hear from you once again.

I shall ask my wife about her recipe for fried green toms. We still have about 50 vine ripened toms on my 7 plants, and load of smaller green toms.

How is Life treating you today?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Kim. Glad to hear from you once again.
> 
> I shall ask my wife about her recipe for fried green toms. We still have about 50 vine ripened toms on my 7 plants, and load of smaller green toms.
> 
> How is Life treating you today?


Hi Marc, 
Would you care to give a guess as to where the fried green tomato dish originated? 

LIfe is pretty good today, thanks...the air quality in this region is poor due to smoke from numerous fires in the US and BC. So, I'm mostly indoors today, just catching up on a never-ending to-do list. I tackle and accomplish the things on the top, but somehow, new things mysteriously appear. Is this a trick? Maybe I need my glasses changed. 

How are the Doxies? Kacey still wants one, but hasn't acquired one yet. SO, in the meanwhile she participates in and supports a local Doxie rescue group. Unfortunately, I think long-term ownership of a Doxie won't work for her as her allergies won't tolerate it well. Too bad.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Not really, Mark. 2-3 inches of rain and 75-100km/h wind is not a "miss". Power outages are likely here.


I hope the huricane veers east before it gets to you. Stay safe.

Things ... they are a-changin.

Last week, we had smoke so thick visibility was down to less than a block.

Today, there isn't a cloud in the sky with a light breeze and 16°C.

Next week, our forecast is for 50 to 150 mm of rain. 

It looks like both sides of the country are going to be slammed.


----------



## pm-r

> Does anyone know where/what culture the dish of fried green tomatoes originated?



This seems like a prettyI good accurate reasonable possibility...

https://www.wvgazettemail.com/life/...cle_ab72725e-d99b-5126-ad24-63cf146dec19.html



- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> This seems like a prettyI good accurate reasonable possibility...
> 
> https://www.wvgazettemail.com/life/...cle_ab72725e-d99b-5126-ad24-63cf146dec19.html
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes! I think that's the same article I read when I was searching for the answer. I always thought it originated in the Southern US, but it was brought into the US by Jewish immigrants!


----------



## pm-r

> Next week, _*our forecast is for 50 to 150 mm of rain. *_
> 
> It looks like both sides of the country are going to be slammed.



Yikes, I hadn't noticed that forecast for our area, and that is going to make things pretty wet. But no associated strong winds I hope.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

I'm confused why most grocery stores do not sell green tomatoes? 

Even the major chain location here that caters mainly to a Jewish customer base doesn't sell them. Why not? That would extend the market for the product, green tomatoes ship better than the red ones and if they don't sell while they are green, they can sell them once they shelf ripen to red.

You can make green tomato chow, green tomato chutney, green tomato relish, green tomato pickles, and green tomato salsa from them.....if there are any left after those who wish to fry them are satiated... if that is even possible.


----------



## pm-r

> Not really, Mark. 2-3 inches of rain and 75-100km/h wind is not a "miss". Power outages are likely here.



That is definitely not the type of whether one wants to be out fishing or boating.

BTW: We picked up some frozen Dungeness crab from our local Walmart store the other day that comes from the NS East Coast area that we will be enjoying some day soon.

It's hard to believe that the local frozen Dungeness crab Is almost double the price here. And that's for both the products still in its shell.

We also found some delicious garlic locally, so now all wee need is some butter and some watercress (we have a fresh source now)) for the fresh baked white bread. Yumm...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> I'm confused why most grocery stores do not sell green tomatoes?
> 
> Even the major chain location here that caters mainly to a Jewish customer base doesn't sell them. Why not?



Simple. Customer and market demand.

You could ask your local Produce market manager If they could bring some in for you if you wanted. They may even have some hiding in the back!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> We picked up some frozen Dungeness crab from our local Walmart store the other day that comes from the NS East Coast area that we will be enjoying some day soon.
> 
> It's hard to believe that the local frozen Dungeness crab Is almost double the price here. And that's for both the products still in its shell.
> 
> We also found some delicious garlic locally, so now all wee need is some butter and some watercress (we have a fresh source now)) for the fresh baked white bread. Yumm...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


MMMMmm, sounds like you have a great meal coming up Patrick. What do you do with the watercress in that meal?


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Simple. Customer and market demand.
> 
> You could ask your local Produce market manager If they could bring some in for you if you wanted. They may even have some hiding in the back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, you are probably correct. It always comes down to demand and supply, doesn't it? 

Maybe there are a bunch of green tomatoes in the back room, just waiting to ripen and be brought out onto the sales floor once they have turned red. I shall ask a grocery clerk about this the next opportunity I get and report back..heh heh.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> MMMMmm, sounds like you have a great meal coming up Patrick. *What do you do with the watercress in that meal?*



It just gets layered onto the fresh white bread and butter.

It's not as peppery or spicy as I remembered it in my youth, but maybe it's a different variety and may depend on where it is grown, but it still has a little bite and provides a nice taste contrast to that of the mild dungeness crab.

A local greenhouse grower sells it from his stand, but it grows in a drainage ditch at the edge of his property where he discovered it!!!

I think it comes from my family's English tradition of having watercress and cucumber sandwiches with their afternoon tea as my family often did on Sundays. In those days we also would catch a fresh crab from the waters Just in front of the house where we lived on James Island.


BTW: watercress is very nutricious and good for you:
_*Watercress the original superfood *_
https://www.watercressfarms.com/the-original-superfood



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, you are probably correct. It always comes down to demand and supply, doesn't it?
> 
> Maybe there are a bunch of green tomatoes in the back room, just waiting to ripen and be brought out onto the sales floor once they have turned red. I shall ask a grocery clerk about this the next opportunity I get and report back..heh heh.


Local farmer's markets usually have vine ripened toms along with green toms. I share both with my neighbors.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Not really, Mark. 2-3 inches of rain and 75-100km/h wind is not a "miss". Power outages are likely here.


Yikes. Looks like we're not as far away as I had hoped.... we're in the 3-5 inches of rain zone 

I have tarps on the firewood, but with the wind.... ugh....


----------



## pm-r

> I have tarps on the firewood, but with the wind.... ugh....



Tarps on firewood piles exposed to strong winds are just like small stuffed animals provided to any aggressive dog. They love to play and torment them and neither last very long.

Now, If you had used some heavy military canvas tarps, that is a completely different matter.

But don't worry too much, as it takes a fair amount of time for any water to soak into the firewood. The drier the firewood the longer it takes.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## CubaMark

Patrick - we actually do have heavy canvas and a very thick (damned hard to manage) large rubber sheet over the longest ranks. We'll see how things go....


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> Patrick - we actually do have heavy canvas and a very thick (damned hard to manage) large rubber sheet over the longest ranks. We'll see how things go....



In that case you will probably win!!

Good luck and keep safe.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Yikes. Looks like we're not as far away as I had hoped.... we're in the 3-5 inches of rain zone
> 
> I have tarps on the firewood, but with the wind.... ugh....


It is also the wind I fear, since the trees have all their leaves still. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. If I am online tomorrow, you shall know that I lost power. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and warm today.......

Say Marc, my neighbour’s 4-year-old has been learning Spanish, but he doesn't even know how to say please in the language. This is poor for four.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and warm today.......
> 
> Say Marc, my neighbour’s 4-year-old has been learning Spanish, but he doesn't even know how to say please in the language. This is poor for four.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> It just gets layered onto the fresh white bread and butter.
> 
> It's not as peppery or spicy as I remembered it in my youth, but maybe it's a different variety and may depend on where it is grown, but it still has a little bite and provides a nice taste contrast to that of the mild dungeness crab.
> 
> A local greenhouse grower sells it from his stand, but it grows in a drainage ditch at the edge of his property where he discovered it!!!
> 
> I think it comes from my family's English tradition of having watercress and cucumber sandwiches with their afternoon tea as my family often did on Sundays. In those days we also would catch a fresh crab from the waters Just in front of the house where we lived on James Island.
> 
> 
> BTW: watercress is very nutricious and good for you:
> _*Watercress the original superfood *_
> https://www.watercressfarms.com/the-original-superfood
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thanks for the explanation Patrick.

I've had watercress sandwiches before, and I believe I enjoyed them. Now that you have mentioned it, I do recall the peppery taste. I'll have to try it your way as well, with fresh crab. 

But, where to find it? The farmers markets? I don't remember seeing watercress in the supermarkets either.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and warm today.......
> 
> Say Marc, my neighbour’s 4-year-old has been learning Spanish, but he doesn't even know how to say please in the language. This is poor for four.


snort


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,

Good luck to the East coasters ...that storm looks like it's going to give you guys a beating. 

Meanwhile the West Coasters, or perhaps I should say the entire westernmost province, could use some of that rain (but none of the wind).


----------



## 18m2

KC4 said:


> Meanwhile the West Coasters, or perhaps I should say the entire westernmost province, could use some of that rain (but none of the wind).


The latest forecast for the east side of Southern Vancouver Island is 80 mm of rain from Tuesday evening through Sunday. We are going to be able to turn off the irrigation system for a while. :clap:


----------



## Freddie_Biff

18m2 said:


> The latest forecast for the east side of Southern Vancouver Island is 80 mm of rain from Tuesday evening through Sunday. We are going to be able to turn off the irrigation system for a while. :clap:



That’s pretty wet.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It is also the wind I fear, since the trees have all their leaves still. Bonne chance, mon ami.





Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. If I am online tomorrow, you shall know that I lost power. We shall see.



It appears that the affects of Teddy have been toned down somewhat and hopefully you won't get hit as hard as originally expected:

https://www.halifaxtoday.ca/local-news/nova-scotia-will-likely-not-be-hit-hard-by-teddy-2727461

Definitely not pleasure boating or lobster catching weather.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> The latest forecast for the east side of Southern Vancouver Island is 80 mm of rain from Tuesday evening through Sunday. _*We are going to be able to turn off the irrigation system for a while.*_ :clap:



Thanks for the reminder on Turning Off the irrigation system, and we just got our water bill the other day and it was a lot higher than we were expecting.

It's basically a micro drip with a few micro sprays where needed, but those little drips can sure add up, even if they are only on for 40 minutes every second day.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> But, where to find it? The farmers markets? I don't remember seeing watercress in the supermarkets either.



You will probably need to find a source that caters to the Asian and Chinese Markets. They tend to use a lot of Watercress if and when they can get hold of it. Some Asian type greengrocers should have it for sale.

Be very cautious of those who may collect it from drainage ditches that might be in close proximity to septic tanks etc. Seriously, that was a common problem around this area of a few years ago.

It really does prefer slow running clean spring type water to grow properly.

EDIT:
My nephew and his Chinese wife Have been successful growing Watercress in a long trough type container that they keep very well watered. I think he was also considering adding a little tiny waterpump to keep the water flowing and the plants very moist. It does not like direct hot sunlight.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the reminder on Turning Off the irrigation system, and we just got our water bill the other day and it was a lot higher than we were expecting.
> 
> It's basically a micro drip with a few micro sprays where needed, but those little drips can sure add up, even if they are only on for 40 minutes every second day.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I have our micro drip system set to water for 8 minutes, three times in a row separated by 30+ minutes, and run that program three times a week. The theory is this program is more efficient at delivering water to the roots than one longer watering. Supposedly the first application wets the ground around the drip tube and the second and third are better able to get the water to the roots rather than having the water run off. 

We manage to keep our water usage below the threshold for extra billing by watching the forecast and setting the time on the controllers to more or less depending on the temperature. 

I bought and installed a sensor that collects rainfall in an attempt to turn the system off when it rains but it was completely useless. The only condition I was able to get the sensor to trip was to run the hose on it. I bought it in Victoria from a shop specializing in irrigation stuff. They would not take it back because I had hooked it up, used it and potentially damaged it. I want to support local businesses but suspect if I'd bought it from Amazon (probably for less) I may have been more successful at returning it.

Now I go outside and turn the valve off when it rains.


----------



## pm-r

> I bought and installed a sensor that collects rainfall in an attempt to turn the system off when it rains but it was completely useless. The only condition I was able to get the sensor to trip was to run the hose on it.



Interesting... That confirms my suspensions of how they do not work properly!!! 

I purchased one from the local CRD when they were selling them at a super reduced price some years ago to encourage water savings and it's still sitting in my " 'round-tuit" bits and pieces cupboard. I never got around to connecting it to our watering control.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It appears that the affects of Teddy have been toned down somewhat and hopefully you won't get hit as hard as originally expected:
> 
> https://www.halifaxtoday.ca/local-news/nova-scotia-will-likely-not-be-hit-hard-by-teddy-2727461
> 
> Definitely not pleasure boating or lobster catching weather.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Sadly, Patrick, that was from a day ago. The latest forecast in the past hour has it much worse for this area of NS.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, Patrick, that was from a day ago. The latest forecast in the past hour has it much worse for this area of NS.




Sorry to hear that Marc. Let's hope that they could possibly be quite incorrect.



- Patrick
=======I


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sorry to hear that Marc. Let's hope that they could possibly be quite incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======I


We shall see, Patrick. Each update seems to bring heavier rainfall and stronger winds. Power outages are almost certain for parts of NS. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The winds and rain have started , so this might be my only post today ………. tomorrow ……………. We shall see. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Take care Marc....hope it isn’t as bad as the reports make it sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Take care Marc....hope it isn’t as bad as the reports make it sound.


It is getting worse now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of afternoon humor. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we survived Hurricane Teddy. No damage or flooding to/in the house, no power outages, and just some tree branches down. The wind is still strong, but the event now seems over. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Good to hear Marc, I haven’t heard from my daughter so hoping they fare as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good to hear Marc, I haven’t heard from my daughter so hoping they fare as well.


Rp, that area of NS got more rain than we did here in Lunenburg, but they got more rain.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we survived Hurricane Teddy. No damage or flooding to/in the house, no power outages, and just some tree branches down. The wind is still strong, but the event now seems over. Coffee is brewing.



Good to hear, and I hope and trust others fared the same way.

But according to some news broadcasts, you are not completely out of the dangerous grip of Teddy just yet and are adding cautions about complacency.

https://globalnews.ca/news/7350561/ns-coastline-hurricane-teddy/
etc. ...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good to hear, and I hope and trust others fared the same way.
> 
> But according to some news broadcasts, you are not completely out of the dangerous grip of Teddy just yet and are adding cautions about complacency.
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/7350561/ns-coastline-hurricane-teddy/
> etc. ...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True. Other parts of the province were hit harder and suffered power outages.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True. Other parts of the province were hit harder and suffered power outages.



It seems one cottage owner wanted to save his cabin from a similar storm mishap in 2003 that floated the cabin away, then there are those that prove that stupidity is still well and alive and jeopardize their lives as well as any potential rescuers in order to get a close-up view of breaking waves...


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems one cottage owner wanted to save his cabin from a similar storm mishap in 2003 that floated the cabin away, then there are those that prove that stupidity is still well and alive and jeopardize their lives as well as any potential rescuers in order to get a close-up view of breaking waves...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all.. Coffee is now brewing to help us start our day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Christmas eve is in three months …………….. better start shopping.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Christmas eve is in three months …………….. better start shopping.



Hmmm...??? Did hurricane Teddy hit you on the head with a big bump or something...??? ;-)



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Did hurricane Teddy hit you on the head with a big bump or something...??? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing on this TGIF day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....very much cooler here today....but sunny. Daughter called no rain or wind damage so that’s great news.

A smile for you...... I’m in one of my obscure moods today...

Two old high school buddies meet accidentally after thirty years of graduation.
The first pal talks on and on for twenty minutes.
The second pal says nary a word.
After they part ways, the first guy thinks to himself. "That guy was one of the most intelligent persons' I have ever met".


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife loves lobster …………… I merely tolerate it as I find it tasteless and not worth the fuss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....very much cooler here today....but sunny. Daughter called no rain or wind damage so that’s great news.
> 
> A smile for you...... I’m in one of my obscure moods today...
> 
> Two old high school buddies meet accidentally after thirty years of graduation.
> The first pal talks on and on for twenty minutes.
> The second pal says nary a word.
> After they part ways, the first guy thinks to himself. "That guy was one of the most intelligent persons' I have ever met".


Good to hear that your daughter did not experience any damage. That area of NS was hit harder than we were the other day.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My wife loves lobster …………… I merely tolerate it as I find it tasteless and not worth the fuss.



Odd that they would celebrate _*National Lobster Day*_ – September 25, 2020 by being boiled up and eaten!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Odd that they would celebrate _*National Lobster Day*_ – September 25, 2020 by being boiled up and eaten!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> Odd that they would celebrate _*National Lobster Day*_ – September 25, 2020 by being boiled up and eaten!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======




What's this...??? Are they using some odd calendar...???

Mon Jun 15th, 2020
Lobster Day

https://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/lobster-day/


What the heck, why don't we just have two different days of lobster feasting Celebrations??? 
I could sure manage that, I can even eat Marc's share as he doesn't seem to enjoy cooked lobster. 


PS: The frozen NS Dungeness Pincher/claws package we purchased from Woolco last week were quite a disappointment after being steamed according to directions, as the meat was very dry and flaky.

I think we will want to spend more money and purchase fresh crab next time even if it is about $30 per crab, cleaned but ready for cooking If desired.

The frozen lobster seems to cook up a lot better.

The Alaska snow crab is just too overpriced!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What's this...??? Are they using some odd calendar...???
> 
> Mon Jun 15th, 2020
> Lobster Day
> 
> https://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/lobster-day/
> 
> 
> What the heck, why don't we just have two different days of lobster feasting Celebrations???
> I could sure manage that, I can even eat Marc's share as he doesn't seem to enjoy cooked lobster.
> 
> 
> PS: The frozen NS Dungeness Pincher/claws package we purchased from Woolco last week were quite a disappointment after being steamed according to directions, as the meat was very dry and flaky.
> 
> I think we will want to spend more money and purchase fresh crab next time even if it is about $30 per crab, cleaned but ready for cooking If desired.
> 
> The frozen lobster seems to cook up a lot better.
> 
> The Alaska snow crab is just too overpriced!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Fresh Nova Scotian crab???? :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## pm-r

> Fresh Nova Scotian crab????



Sorry Marc, but no. Not North NS Dungeness crab. It will be local Dungeness crab and probably caught at the north end of James Island where I grew up.

In those days they were a lot cheaper as we would catch them ourselves using a bent hayfork on a long pole, and they were usually much larger than what they catch and sell these days as not everyone was trying to catch them.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, I never heard of North NS Dungeness crab. The local crab we get here is fresh and very good to eat.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, I never heard of North NS Dungeness crab. The local crab we get here is fresh and very good to eat.




Marc, on the webpage I was reading about it said they had a choice of crab meat and one of the best choices they said that had and could supply was from the northern shores of Nova Scotia.

What can I say, and they will even ship it to me on certain days and packed in ice and special freeze bags (dry ice???).

I believe the east coast has a variety of different crab meats, including East Coast Blue Dungeness and several soft shell crab varieties. They are probably all very good then add in the lobster for some alternative good tasting shellfish and maybe a few varieties of oysters.

Oh gosh, now I am getting hungry Just thinking about them ...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, on the webpage I was reading about it said they had a choice of crab meat and one of the best choices they said that had and could supply was from the northern shores of Nova Scotia.
> 
> What can I say, and they will even ship it to me on certain days and packed in ice and special freeze bags (dry ice???).
> 
> I believe the east coast has a variety of different crab meats, including East Coast Blue Dungeness and several soft shell crab varieties. They are probably all very good then add in the lobster for some alternative good tasting shellfish and maybe a few varieties of oysters.
> 
> Oh gosh, now I am getting hungry Just thinking about them ...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Alaskan King Crab is the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us get started on our way today. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Alaskan King Crab is the best.



Hmmm...??? Most comments I've read say that both Pacific north-west coast Dungeness and red rock crabs have the best flavour,

The Alaska King and Snow Crabs certainly have the largest amount of meat and easier to get access to, but also at a substantially greater price.

Also, Alaskan King/Snow Crab always seems to be pre-processed and frozen, but I'll accept either of them anytime, No problem. I'll even provide the garlic and butter...  :heybaby: 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I’m not a crab or a lobster lover. Funny, though, I bet I’ve cooked about 5000 lobster for Kin events in my day.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Most comments I've read say that both Pacific north-west coast Dungeness and red rock crabs have the best flavour,
> 
> The Alaska King and Snow Crabs certainly have the largest amount of meat and easier to get access to, but also at a substantially greater price.
> 
> Also, Alaskan King/Snow Crab always seems to be pre-processed and frozen, but I'll accept either of them anytime, No problem. I'll even provide the garlic and butter...  :heybaby:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I’m not a crab or a lobster lover. Funny, though, I bet I’ve cooked about 5000 lobster for Kin events in my day.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. I’m not a crab or a lobster lover. Funny, though, I bet I’ve cooked about 5000 lobster for Kin events in my day.




No doubt that is probably the main reason that you get asked to do the crab and lobster cooking In the first place!!! One cannot have the cook eating the goodies or profits!!!  



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but we can think about it for a bit.


----------



## Rps

A morning smile for you

An American tourist went into a restaurant in a Spanish provincial city for dinner, and asked to be served the specialty of the house. 
When the dish arrived, he asked what kind of meat it contained. 
"Senor, these are the cojones," the waiter replied. 
"The what, you say?" exclaimed the tourist. 
"They are the testicles of the bull killed in the ring today," explained the waiter. 
The tourist gulped but tasted the dish anyway, and found it delicious. 
Returning the following evening, he asked for the same dish. After he finished the meal, the tourist commented to the waiter: 
"Today's cojones are much saltier and smaller than the ones I had yesterday." 
"True, senor," agreed the waiter. "You see the bull, he does not always lose."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A morning smile for you
> 
> An American tourist went into a restaurant in a Spanish provincial city for dinner, and asked to be served the specialty of the house.
> When the dish arrived, he asked what kind of meat it contained.
> "Senor, these are the cojones," the waiter replied.
> "The what, you say?" exclaimed the tourist.
> "They are the testicles of the bull killed in the ring today," explained the waiter.
> The tourist gulped but tasted the dish anyway, and found it delicious.
> Returning the following evening, he asked for the same dish. After he finished the meal, the tourist commented to the waiter:
> "Today's cojones are much saltier and smaller than the ones I had yesterday."
> "True, senor," agreed the waiter. "You see the bull, he does not always lose."


XX):lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we approach a lazy Monday morning.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, will be rainy here today and cooler. Will probably watch the hockey game tonight......although I’m really waiting for the baseball playoffs....my picks at the start of the year were SD and the Indians....but I also have to root for the Jays.


----------



## Rps

Marc, as you know, I’m a crossword fan....well the adage you are never too old to learn surfaced today. I had the clue “loud” 10 letters... I backedin to ...stentorian....I never heard of that word before. Also another clue was coastal flyer....backed into ern....which I never knew was a Sea Eagle...the last clue “escritoire” I knew from my French classes.....a writing desk. So entertaining morning.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we approach a lazy Monday morning.



Good morning Marc, and I believe I should be saying “_*Good Yuntif*_” or “_*Yom Tov*_” to you to help you celebrate _*Yom Kippur*_ – or do I have it all wrong???


Anyway, have a Great Day or Celebration.

Anything special to eat or drink to help celebrate??? 
You always seem to have nice special goodies.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will be rainy here today and cooler. Will probably watch the hockey game tonight......although I’m really waiting for the baseball playoffs....my picks at the start of the year were SD and the Indians....but I also have to root for the Jays.


Yes, my focus too has been on baseball, and not hockey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, as you know, I’m a crossword fan....well the adage you are never too old to learn surfaced today. I had the clue “loud” 10 letters... I backedin to ...stentorian....I never heard of that word before. Also another clue was coastal flyer....backed into ern....which I never knew was a Sea Eagle...the last clue “escritoire” I knew from my French classes.....a writing desk.  So entertaining morning.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good morning Marc, and I believe I should be saying “_*Good Yuntif*_” or “_*Yom Tov*_” to you to help you celebrate _*Yom Kippur*_ – or do I have it all wrong???
> 
> 
> Anyway, have a Great Day or Celebration.
> 
> Anything special to eat or drink to help celebrate???
> You always seem to have nice special goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


That would be a greeting of "happy new year", which is for Rosh Hashana which was last week. Still, the sentiment is appreciated. New year goodies are always sweet, but Yom Kippur is the day of atonement and one fasts from sundown yesterday to sundown today. I am not a religious Jewish person, so I am not very observant of the religious days in the Jewish calendar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another quiet day here in The Shang. Maybe some strong coffee will get us all up and about. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. Stayed up to watch the Stanley Cup last night....congrats to the Lightening. Now awaiting the WS. Cooler here today as we move to 60F and below this week....ouch. Might watch some of the debate tonight but depends on the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Stayed up to watch the Stanley Cup last night....congrats to the Lightening. Now awaiting the WS. Cooler here today as we move to 60F and below this week....ouch. Might watch some of the debate tonight but depends on the game.


Did not care about the Cup finals since none of my teams made it to the finals. I shall be watching the debates.

Watched the Comey Rule last night. A great show.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I watched some of that as well...will finish the series later this week....that’s the nice thing about streaming...you can drop in when you like.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G.;2726960I shall be watching the debates.[/QUOTE said:


> I'd rather watch the last of my big tomatoes ripen on the vine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I watched some of that as well...will finish the series later this week....that’s the nice thing about streaming...you can drop in when you like.


Reread Comey's book once again. Amazing at how closely the two match, with the dialogue coming right from the book.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I'd rather watch the last of my big tomatoes ripen on the vine.


To each their own. It shall be an important debate.

What sort of toms did you grow this year? I grew Scotia Heirloom toms.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I'd rather watch the last of my big tomatoes ripen on the vine.



I'll bet that would be more interesting and you might even learn something new. 

One thing I've learnt and reinforced lately is you can always tell a Trump supporter, but you sure as Hell can't tell them anything they don't want to know, especially anything slightly negative about their sacred leader!!! :yikes:



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

@Marc

Just wondering if any of your doxies had ever gone through the same thing...???



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll bet that would be more interesting and you might even learn something new.
> 
> One thing I've learnt and reinforced lately is you can always tell a Trump supporter, but you sure as Hell can't tell them anything they don't want to know, especially anything slightly negative about their sacred leader!!! :yikes:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> 
> Just wondering if any of your doxies had ever gone through the same thing...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


No, our doxies have not faced this sort of situation. Deer yes, but rhinos no.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> No, our doxies have not faced this sort of situation. Deer yes, but rhinos no.


Oh......I thought you were talking about Mitt Romney........


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A late start to the day. I truly need some strong coffee now. Later.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, rainy here today. Finished watching The Comey Rule last night.... while much of what I saw I gleaned from other sources one has to remember it’s a tv show.... For some reason MLB won’t let me watch the Jays due to market restrictions....sucks for sure.

Teams in the AL are running to form. As a Braves fan I’m waiting for the collapse to come....pitching is their weakness.

Watched some of the shouting match between the Donald and Joe last night....that also when true to form.

It’s Burger Day today....will be A&W today as they have sales on Momma Burgers..


----------



## pm-r

> It’s Burger Day today....will be A&W today as they have sales on Momma Burgers..



I wonder how big the patties are as the only ones I could see with a weight listed were the 5oz Cheddar Bacon Uncle® Burgers? Or the piddly Buddy burger at 1.5oz, If one could even call that small size a burger!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I wonder how big the patties are as the only ones I could see with a weight listed were the 5oz Cheddar Bacon Uncle® Burgers? Or the piddly Buddy burger at 1.5oz, If one could even call that small size a burger!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, they are the same size as the Teen.....which is 3 oz.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, rainy here today. Finished watching The Comey Rule last night.... while much of what I saw I gleaned from other sources one has to remember it’s a tv show.... For some reason MLB won’t let me watch the Jays due to market restrictions....sucks for sure.
> 
> Teams in the AL are running to form. As a Braves fan I’m waiting for the collapse to come....pitching is their weakness.
> 
> Watched some of the shouting match between the Donald and Joe last night....that also when true to form.
> 
> It’s Burger Day today....will be A&W today as they have sales on Momma Burgers..


Yes, it is a TV show, but it follows the last half of the book quite well and had great acting.

We can get the Jays and Yankees games on TV here. Yanks had their bats out yesterday, while the Jays were flat.

Watched all of the debate. I still am struck by what I saw and heard. Glad we are living in Canada.


I like their Teen burgers.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wonder how big the patties are as the only ones I could see with a weight listed were the 5oz Cheddar Bacon Uncle® Burgers? Or the piddly Buddy burger at 1.5oz, If one could even call that small size a burger!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Uncle Burgers, or Grandpa burgers are for when you are really hungry. Like them both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A slow day, but coffee is brewing to help me/us get going today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A slow day, but coffee is brewing to help me/us get going today.


Morning Marc, could use a cup or two. We have two companies installing fibre-optic cable in our area and there is a constant engine sound in the air.....and it starts very early in the morning.

Watched some of the Yankee game.....then turned off due to rain waiting.

Today is flyer day.....I get all the grocery flyers and make my list for shopping. One of the advantages of Windsor is we are large enough to get a variety of chains but small enough that we can easily hit them all in a run. When we lived in Bowmanville we only had Loblaws, Metro and an IGA....much later we got a Freshco. Within 10 minutes here we have: Zehr’s , Freshco, Food Basics, Walmart Superstore, No Frills, Giant Tiger, Real Canadian Superstore, and Metro....as well as many independent Fruit and Meat shops.

Boring I know, but it is fairly cheap to live here.

Windsor has a really high fast food index.....it is a metric I use to determine the discretionary income level of the city.


----------



## 18m2

Rps said:


> It’s Burger Day today....will be A&W today as they have sales on Momma Burgers..


If you have a franchise in your area, I recommend FAT Burger. https://www.fatburgercanada.com

The name suggests their food will spike a person's cholesterol reading. I'm not sure if that's correct or not but I prefer their burgers over all the other fast food outlets.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning Marc, could use a cup or two. We have two companies installing fibre-optic cable in our area and there is a constant engine sound in the air.....and it starts very early in the morning.



I wonder what the _*constant engine sound*_ would be that would be associated with installing fiber-optic cable unless they are doing a lot of underground trenching.
Two ISPs installed fiber-optic runs on the cables on the street in front of our house, but unfortunately they don't enter our house, but then again, I don't pay for optic cable speed, and neither do we need it. Highly overrated for most homes but the ISP companies sure like the increased revenue and exaggerate the hype of supposedly increased internet speeds.




> Within 10 minutes here we have: ...


What...??? No COSTCO warehouse store...??? That would sure upset my wife!!! ;-)



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> If you have a franchise in your area, I recommend FAT Burger. https://www.fatburgercanada.com
> 
> The name suggests their food will spike a person's cholesterol reading. I'm not sure if that's correct or not but I prefer their burgers over all the other fast food outlets.



Maybe thay use regular or fatter ground brisket that makes the best tasting burgers, but do they use a BBQ type grill or steel grill for cooking???

Some older Dairy Queens still have an use BBQ type grill for their FlameBurgers which are delicious, but most new burger places seem to use the conveyor type patty cooker, some of which do a fairly decent job. Some, but not all!!!




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

18m2 said:


> If you have a franchise in your area, I recommend FAT Burger. https://www.fatburgercanada.com
> 
> The name suggests their food will spike a person's cholesterol reading. I'm not sure if that's correct or not but I prefer their burgers over all the other fast food outlets.


Looks like we don’t have one here in Ontario. We do have some high end burger chains here....5 Guys and such....


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I wonder what the _*constant engine sound*_ would be that would be associated with installing fiber-optic cable unless they are doing a lot of underground trenching.
> Two ISPs installed fiber-optic runs on the cables on the street in front of our house, but unfortunately they don't enter our house, but then again, I don't pay for optic cable speed, and neither do we need it. Highly overrated for most homes but the ISP companies sure like the increased revenue and exaggerate the hype of supposedly increased internet speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> What...??? No COSTCO warehouse store...??? That would sure upset my wife!!! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Oh we have a Costco but I don’t consider that a grocery store.....the noise is from water drilling.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Oh we have a Costco but I don’t consider that a grocery store.....the noise is from water drilling.



Hmmm...??? COSTCO not a grocery store??? I guess your store doesn't carry the same things that our local Costco store does which is fairly complete with the products it carries.

Are they using the water drilling along the street or just into the houses from the street access???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? COSTCO not a grocery store??? I guess your store doesn't carry the same things that our local Costco store does which is fairly complete with the products it carries.
> 
> Are they using the water drilling along the street or just into the houses from the street access???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Oh they have a grocery section but as there are only two of us we don’t need a 10 gallon pail of salsa.....for most of our shopping , which is our favourite brands and such, the chains have a greater selection and in many cases cheaper prices . Been a member of Costco for years.....can’t beat their propane tank refill prices.

The drilling is ALL ALONG THE STREET......I mean you can’t go anywhere without trying to weave in, around, and amongst the trucks, drill machines, and what ever else they have. When they leave for the day the streets are lined with holes from the digging and orange fencing on almost every home on the street......messy for sure.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Looks like we don’t have one here in Ontario. We do have some high end burger chains here....5 Guys and such....



According to their map, they only go to Winnipeg as the most eastern outlet.
https://www.fatburgercanada.com/locations/

I hadn't even heard of them or knew of their existence, but we don't get to Langford or Victoria that often, or at least need to look for a place to eat.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> Been a member of Costco for years.....can’t beat their propane tank refill prices.



That was quite true here for quite a while, but recently they jacked up there propane tank refill prices quite substantially and it was a lot cheaper to get the last few refills we needed at our local Co-Op Gas station, and as a member we get a further discount rebate. And much closer and more convenient to where we live as well.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Sadly, the population of folks posting here in The Shang seems to be dwindling. Still, those of us who still post here share a special bond. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Evening all. Sadly, the population of folks posting here in The Shang seems to be dwindling. Still, those of us who still post here share a special bond. Paix, mes amis.



There certainly seems to be lots of potential to have more members posting if they were to join, especially if one looks at the _*Guest*_ list and the number that are viewing, if that list is actually current:

https://www.ehmac.ca/online.php

It certainly seems a lot more enjoyable here without a lot of caustic commenters posting, but I try to avoid those threads.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> There certainly seems to be lots of potential to have more members posting if they were to join, especially if one looks at the _*Guest*_ list and the number that are viewing, if that list is actually current:
> 
> https://www.ehmac.ca/online.php
> 
> It certainly seems a lot more enjoyable here without a lot of caustic commenters posting, but I try to avoid those threads.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


So true, Patrick. I too avoid the caustic political threads. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

I'm one of the laggards, 'tis true. The 'Shang and I have become strangers. 

My digital and physical world workloads are a bit off the scale at the moment (spent the weekend helping a cousin shingle his house; daily we're socking away firewood in the barn for winter). Once you pass 50, those things don't go so quickly (Ibuprofen and I have a special relationship).

But rest assured, I think of you folks often, even if I don't post


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I'm one of the laggards, 'tis true. The 'Shang and I have become strangers.
> 
> My digital and physical world workloads are a bit off the scale at the moment (spent the weekend helping a cousin shingle his house; daily we're socking away firewood in the barn for winter). Once you pass 50, those things don't go so quickly (Ibuprofen and I have a special relationship).
> 
> But rest assured, I think of you folks often, even if I don't post


Mark, you are a valued member of The Shang family whenever you participate. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be cold here today with a low of 4c.....and barely hitting a high of 12c.....almost winter coat weather.
CubaMark, I’ve done roofing twice.....never again....it’s got to be one of the worst jobs a DIY’er can do,,,,kudos to you for doing it.

Looks like my Padres still have life.... the IL looks like the team phone book. 

The CBC is running a series starting tomorrow night...Enslaved, I’ve been waiting to see it....I think it will be worth watching.....

We are starting to get the locally grown apples in the stores here....I love the “bite” of fresh apples...there is a shiver you get when you crunch into them. I haven’t found what I would call a great “pick-your-own” orchard here which is kind of sad.....in Bowmanville we were in Apple Country....I loved picking my own....great family outing!

Marc, that pang I used to feel around this time of year about missing teaching has gone away....finally....now if I can only bring myself to get rid of all my lesson plans and stuff.......I guess that’s the last thing to give up......


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All
Re Costco: We do most of our shopping at Costco. I've compared the prices with some of our local stores, and Costco wins on what we normally buy. Yes, the large sizes can be a bit of a pain, but we either store stuff away or share a big item with our daughter.
For some reason our local stores are quite pricey ($3.99 for a litre of milk!!! vs $1.95 at Costco).

Fibre - yeah! Suddenly our ISP is installing fibre down our rural sideroad. ( We can barely hear the equipment - no worse than a harvester working in the fields)
After years of struggling with dial-up and then wireless broadband, we will finally have decent speeds. Unfortunately, I'm now "retired" and now longer need to send large files all over the world.
(i.e. 10 hours to send 50Mb to Korea)

Now all I need is some money to pay for the installation/connection...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be cold here today with a low of 4c.....and barely hitting a high of 12c.....almost winter coat weather.
> CubaMark, I’ve done roofing twice.....never again....it’s got to be one of the worst jobs a DIY’er can do,,,,kudos to you for doing it.
> 
> Looks like my Padres still have life.... the IL looks like the team phone book.
> 
> The CBC is running a series starting tomorrow night...Enslaved, I’ve been waiting to see it....I think it will be worth watching.....
> 
> We are starting to get the locally grown apples in the stores here....I love the “bite” of fresh apples...there is a shiver you get when you crunch into them. I haven’t found what I would call a great “pick-your-own” orchard here which is kind of sad.....in Bowmanville we were in Apple Country....I loved picking my own....great family outing!
> 
> Marc, that pang I used to feel around this time of year about missing teaching has gone away....finally....now if I can only bring myself to get rid of all my lesson plans and stuff.......I guess that’s the last thing to give up......


Afternoon, Rp. 4C?? Yes, "Enslaved" looks interesting. I too love fresh apples from the Annapolis Valley here in NS.

Sadly, I still have the pang and look for online teaching jobs every other day. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All
> Re Costco: We do most of our shopping at Costco. I've compared the prices with some of our local stores, and Costco wins on what we normally buy. Yes, the large sizes can be a bit of a pain, but we either store stuff away or share a big item with our daughter.
> For some reason our local stores are quite pricey ($3.99 for a litre of milk!!! vs $1.95 at Costco).
> 
> Fibre - yeah! Suddenly our ISP is installing fibre down our rural sideroad. ( We can barely hear the equipment - no worse than a harvester working in the fields)
> After years of struggling with dial-up and then wireless broadband, we will finally have decent speeds. Unfortunately, I'm now "retired" and now longer need to send large files all over the world.
> (i.e. 10 hours to send 50Mb to Korea)
> 
> Now all I need is some money to pay for the installation/connection...


Afternoon, Bill. Costco is too far away to justify a drive to get a "few items", which we never do. I prefer to support local stores or the Farmer's Market here in Lunenburg.

Bell had "Fibe" with high speed internet service here in this area of NS. We use it and are pleased with the service.


----------



## 18m2

CubaMark said:


> Once you pass 50, those things don't go so quickly (Ibuprofen and I have a special relationship).


Daily use of Ibuprophen is suspected of causing heart arrhythmia in older users.


----------



## pm-r

@CubaMark



> Once you pass 50, those things don't go so quickly (Ibuprofen and I have a special relationship).



Don't forget that _Ibuprofen_ can be quite hard on one's liver, and it tends to get a bit weaker as one gets older.
My Dr. has told me to avoid it completely.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hi Bill, we use Costco for our prescription and those items we can’t find anywhere else....I used to get my car filled up there but with my electric car no need. I find if you “know” your store you can’t find the discounts and specials. There was a time long ago that we join the local Co-Op...but after awhile we found we could shop just as cheaply elsewhere. In Windsor we have many many fruit and meat markets and of course many many bakeries........paczki day is huge here......it even gets TV coverage.

I currently have Cogeco.....the threat of moving to another ISP always seems to bring discount my way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the light of the nearly full moon. Still shining brightly. Coffee is brewing. Later …………….


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today....with rain tomorrow. Going to watch Enslaved tonight...hoping it will be interesting.

Was wondering what Shang’ers thought was the best TV series they have ever seen..... for me I think it was Tenko. I loved Deadwood, Carnivale, and most seasons of the U.S. House of Cards. 

Will be. Doing chicken drumsticks today.......boring isn’t it....but I did get to bite into a fairly fresh Cortland yesterday.......yum.

I’ve been working on an arrangement of Yellow by Cold Play and Mad World by Tears for Fears......soon will be ready to torture my neighbours.

I was browsing the net the other day and came across the Halifax Ukulele Group....or H.U.G.....looking at their song book.....an amazing collection.
Many of the songs I had actually forgotten about. It’s worth a look .....very interesting to see. https://halifaxukulelegang.wordpress.com/hug-songbook/


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. The West Wing, House of Cards, MASH, All in the Family, and many, many more have held my interest. These days, I don't watch as much TV other than the news, which is not helpful for my mental health.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> These days, I don't watch as much TV other than the news, which is not helpful for my mental health.


Can’t say that I blame you. It would seem the news today is all about the hook and not about detail. Two things stand out in my mind for how we react today.....and we are certainly getting meaner as a society. The first was cable network news....when news is all you have you dramatise everything to keep eye balls on the screen....the other, and most damaging I feel is the advent of social media........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Can’t say that I blame you. It would seem the news today is all about the hook and not about detail. Two things stand out in my mind for how we react today.....and we are certainly getting meaner as a society. The first was cable network news....when news is all you have you dramatise everything to keep eye balls on the screen....the other, and most damaging I feel is the advent of social media........


Sad, but all too true. I try to distill what is happening in the world from a variety of sources. Still, there are times that I just walk away from my computer and the TV/Radio and just read a book or work out in the garden.


----------



## OldeBullDust

I've come to the conclusion that watching TV is a complete waste of time. Once in a while there is an interesting/informative program ( i.e. NOVA or BBC drama), so I usually end up rewatching a recorded science special or just pack it in and go on-line looking for intelligent science based web-sites.

There was however, recently a rather interesting Nova program on Writing, how different techniques, materials influenced the distribution of information worldwide over time.

A rare nugget in an otherwise moronic selection of programs.


----------



## Rps

True dat! I usually read many sources during my day such as DW News, Aljezeera, BBC, and ABC ( Australian Broadcasting Company ) as well as The Cook Report and Politico. I browse Bloomberg and WSJ as well as NYT and Washington Post..... and that pretty much is my list for world news.


----------



## Rps

Oooooooh, Nova on writing.....Bill I would have loved to have seen that one. PBS needs to allow its Passport Service to be streamed in Canada.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to the light of the nearly full moon. Still shining brightly. Coffee is brewing. Later …………….



It will be a great month for moon users and watchers...
_*Full moons in October: Harvest moon tonight and a rare blue moon on Halloween*_
https://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/ful...iqqDKsBaBlhB4IZV6HUnGCfdW-qX3ZrXq0oe-_Z7ehXzA

And it was sure bright here last few nights, maybe enhanced by the thick US wildfire smoke coverage we have got back again.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> I've come to the conclusion that watching TV is a complete waste of time. Once in a while there is an interesting/informative program ( i.e. NOVA or BBC drama), so I usually end up rewatching a recorded science special or just pack it in and go on-line looking for intelligent science based web-sites.
> 
> There was however, recently a rather interesting Nova program on Writing, how different techniques, materials influenced the distribution of information worldwide over time.
> 
> A rare nugget in an otherwise moronic selection of programs.





Rps said:


> True dat! I usually read many sources during my day such as DW News, Aljezeera, BBC, and ABC ( Australian Broadcasting Company ) as well as The Cook Report and Politico. I browse Bloomberg and WSJ as well as NYT and Washington Post..... and that pretty much is my list for world news.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It will be a great month for moon users and watchers...
> _*Full moons in October: Harvest moon tonight and a rare blue moon on Halloween*_
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/ful...iqqDKsBaBlhB4IZV6HUnGCfdW-qX3ZrXq0oe-_Z7ehXzA
> 
> And it was sure bright here last few nights, maybe enhanced by the thick US wildfire smoke coverage we have got back again.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap:


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> I've come to the conclusion that watching TV is a complete waste of time. Once in a while there is an interesting/informative program ... ... ...




Unfortunately, I have to agree and it has been this way for some time.

It's too bad that the Smart TVs aren't exactly very smart and haven't improved things.

At least my wife has found some old English type serial programs she thoroughly enjoys. I can't tolerate any kind of soap programming.

At the least the Internet manages to supply me with some entertaining and interesting stuff that I do enjoy.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Patrick does your library supply Hoopla and Kanopy.....great free streaming there and many many British dramas and such


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick does your library supply Hoopla and Kanopy.....great free streaming there and many many British dramas and such



I don't know Rp, I'll have to check, or get my wife to do so as she holds the library Membership card.

Thanks for the suggestion,


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

On the first day, God created the dog and said, "Sit all day by the door of
your house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past. 

For this, I will give you a life span of twenty years."

The dog said, "That's a long time to be barking.

How about only ten years and I'll give you back the other ten?"

And God saw it was good.



On the second day, God created the monkey and said,

"Entertain people, do tricks, and make them laugh.

For this, I'll give you a twenty-year life span."

The monkey said, "Monkey tricks for twenty years?

That's a pretty long time to perform.

How about I give you back ten like the dog did?"

And God, again saw it was good.



On the third day, God created the cow and said,

"You must go into the field with the farmer all day long and suffer under
the sun, have calves and give milk to support the farmer's family.

For this, I will give you a life span of sixty years."

The cow said, "That's kind of a tough life you want me to live for sixty
years. How about twenty and I'll give back the other forty?"

And God agreed it was good.



On the fourth day, God created humans and said,

"Eat, sleep, play, marry and enjoy your life. For this, I'll give you twenty
years."

But the human said, "Only twenty years?

Could you possibly give me my twenty, the forty the cow gave back,

the ten the monkey gave back,

and the ten the dog gave back; that makes eighty, okay?"

"Okay," said God, "You asked for it."



So that is why for our first twenty years, we eat, sleep, play and enjoy
ourselves.

For the next forty years, we slave in the sun to support our family.

For the next ten years, we do monkey tricks to entertain the grandchildren. 

And for the last ten years, we sit on the front porch and bark at everyone.

Life has now been explained to you.



There is no need to thank me for this valuable information.

I'm doing it as a public service.

If you are looking for me I will be on the porch


----------



## pm-r

> There is no need to thank me for this valuable information.
> 
> I'm doing it as a public service.
> 
> If you are looking for me I will be on the porch



Beautiful!!! :clap: :lmao: 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Beautiful!!! :clap: :lmao:
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. Rainy here today and much cooler...but will hit 72f by the weekend.

Two new series on PBS tonight so I’m waiting to see those. I have CBC Gem so I will watch Enslaved there.

Will be making a slow cooker pot roast today.....Guinness goes crazy sniffing the air when I use the slow cooker....
One of the best appliances that I have ever bought.....I’m going to be pulling out my bread maker soon.....I like fresh baked bread hot from the machine...or oven for that matter.

Was thinking it would be strange is Tampa Bay won the WS, they have the Stanley Cup....can a Super Bowl be in the cards as well?


----------



## KC4

Morning Shang! 
Coffee for me Marc, ...make that a double. Actually, maybe just leave a whole pot. I may have overdone it in the garden yesterday and muscle spasms kept waking me up last night.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Will be making a slow cooker pot roast today.....Guinness goes crazy sniffing the air when I use the slow cooker....
> One of the best appliances that I have ever bought.....I’m going to be pulling out my bread maker soon.....I like fresh baked bread hot from the machine...or oven for that matter.


I agree with you on the "best appliances" comment for the slow cooker. I've dusted my slow cooker off in the last year and am rediscovering all the great meals which can be prepared in this wonder-vessel. 

We replaced our old BBQ/Grill this year...and a couple of days ago attempted, for the first time, a smoked barbecued brisket, Texas style. Like the slow cooker, the aromas were torturous for most of the day, but luckily, it turned out well. It's a bit of a test of faith - allow the piece of meat to get to shoe-leather-tough done, but be patient and keep cooking it low and slow enough for the connective tissue to finally break down.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> So that is why for our first twenty years, we eat, sleep, play and enjoy
> ourselves.
> 
> For the next forty years, we slave in the sun to support our family.
> 
> For the next ten years, we do monkey tricks to entertain the grandchildren.
> 
> And for the last ten years, we sit on the front porch and bark at everyone.
> 
> Life has now been explained to you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to thank me for this valuable information.
> 
> I'm doing it as a public service.
> 
> If you are looking for me I will be on the porch


Good one. I like it.


----------



## pm-r

> Will be making a slow cooker pot roast today.....Guinness goes crazy sniffing the air when I use the slow cooker....
> _*One of the best appliances that I have ever bought*_.....I’m going to be pulling out my bread maker soon.....I like fresh baked bread hot from the machine...or oven for that matter.



I'm curious if you have or tried using one of the _*Instant or Smart Cookers.*_??? You might find that it may replace a lot of what you might do with your Slow Cooker.

As for the bread maker, my wife now uses hers Just for the mixing and kneading. Then the dough is put into normal bread pans to finish rising etc. and then baked in the oven. It works really well and doesn't leave holes in the loaf of bread from the mixing blades that would normally happen If it was just left to bake in the bread making machine.

A widower pensioner friend Is an avid user of his _*Instant Pot*_ and from his enthusiasm we bought a _*Smart Cooker*_, an equivalent type machine that is made and sold by Canadian Home Hardware. I think it is better than the _*Smart Cooker*_ but my friend is ex-military and one cannot tell him much or get him to change his opinion on certain things, and that includes his Instant Pot!! 

They make some great meals in a very short time. Ribs are just great and all done in one pot. Include some vegetables in the same pot if you like.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Rainy here today and much cooler...but will hit 72f by the weekend.
> 
> Two new series on PBS tonight so I’m waiting to see those. I have CBC Gem so I will watch Enslaved there.
> 
> Will be making a slow cooker pot roast today.....Guinness goes crazy sniffing the air when I use the slow cooker....
> One of the best appliances that I have ever bought.....I’m going to be pulling out my bread maker soon.....I like fresh baked bread hot from the machine...or oven for that matter.
> 
> Was thinking it would be strange is Tampa Bay won the WS, they have the Stanley Cup....can a Super Bowl be in the cards as well?


That would be a Tampa tri-fecta. We shall see.

Pot roast …………….. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Morning Shang!
> Coffee for me Marc, ...make that a double. Actually, maybe just leave a whole pot. I may have overdone it in the garden yesterday and muscle spasms kept waking me up last night.


Coming right up, Kim. I just harvested the last of my vine ripened toms this morning. Got about 200-250 this year. Had about 100+ green toms which I am trading with my neighbor for homemade bread and blue berry jam. 

Cleared away all the tomato vines and will get the plot ready for next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good one. I like it.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Kim. I just harvested the last of my vine ripened toms this morning. Got about 200-250 this year. Had about 100+ green toms which I am trading with my neighbor for homemade bread and blue berry jam.
> 
> Cleared away all the tomato vines and will get the plot ready for next year.



At that rate, they might start forcing you to get a commercial license!!! 

That is definitely a nice crop of toms.

Do you need to sterilize the tomato plot or anything???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> At that rate, they might start forcing you to get a commercial license!!!
> 
> That is definitely a nice crop of toms.
> 
> Do you need to sterilize the tomato plot or anything???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap:

No, I just weed well and replace the top few inches of soil.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, patience is not one of my virtues when it comes to cooking I’m afraid.....if I could cross and BBQ or a Slow Cooker with a microwave I’m in. However the slow cooker does free up kitchen time on the prep side....but clean up afterwards can be a chore...but I love the finished product.


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, I’ll have to look into a Smart Cooker to see if it has any advantage over my current slow cooker....thanx.


----------



## pm-r

> Do you need to sterilize the tomato plot or anything





Dr.G.;2727204
No said:


> BTW: Do you save some of the seeds and use them next year???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> BTW: Do you save some of the seeds and use them next year???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, but I still have about 20 seeds in the packet from last year.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but I still have about 20 seeds in the packet from last year.



Good practice. Keep your stock up.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good practice. Keep your stock up.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It has worked for the past three years. Old saved seeds and new seeds are started indoors ( 4 and 4 ) to have 8 plants ready to go outside once the chance of frost is past.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. A slow day here.


----------



## Dr.G.

The best thing about the good old days is that I wasn’t good and I wasn’t old.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The best thing about the good old days is that I wasn’t good and I wasn’t old.


Morning Marc, and all. I think we can all say that Marc.....youth is certainly wasted on the young.

My daughter sent us some pictures of our two grandchildren picking apples in the Annapolis Valley...they loved the experience....not sure but I’m thinking it was their first time apple picking......I used to love that.

Will be working on my lawn this week....final mowing for the year I hope...then get ready for winter with snow tires, get the snow blower ready, deep clean the BBQ....all the junk you do so you can sit inside and watch the snow melt.

Left overs tonight of yesterday’s pot roast....Guinness will be pleased.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, and all. I think we can all say that Marc.....youth is certainly wasted on the young.
> 
> My daughter sent us some pictures of our two grandchildren picking apples in the Annapolis Valley...they loved the experience....not sure but I’m thinking it was their first time apple picking......I used to love that.
> 
> Will be working on my lawn this week....final mowing for the year I hope...then get ready for winter with snow tires, get the snow blower ready, deep clean the BBQ....all the junk you do so you can sit inside and watch the snow melt.
> 
> Left overs tonight of yesterday’s pot roast....Guinness will be pleased.......


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, the Annapolis Valley is the fruit basket of NS. Great apples and berries/fruit come from there. 

We are no where near our last lawn mowing. My snow blower still has dust on it from lack of use last winter.


----------



## pm-r

> It has worked for the past three years. Old saved seeds and new seeds are started indoors ( 4 and 4 ) to have 8 plants ready to go outside once the chance of frost is past.



WOW!!! You got all those tomatoes from only eight plantsI. That seems quite amazing.

I was looking at the Veseys Seeds Ltd site of PEI yesterday, and they seem to have some very nice varieties and especially some specialty ones that are ideal for the higher latitudes. Their choice select tomato looks like an ideal candidate and the perfect looking Tomato with a good flavor.

It's too bad we don't have an area that would be good for a garden, but we just have too many trees and shade and we would have to use raised beds because of all the bedrock, and the deer would just love that and make things easier for them to reach. We wouldn't want to have them having to bend over to far or exert themselves too much, eh??? !!!

Luckily we have several good Country Roadside markets and Vegetable greenhouse Growers nearby. Some of the prices are a bit high, but the produce is excellent. They are often sold out as well which is an indication of a good product I guess.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> ...then get ready for winter with snow tires, get the snow blower ready,



Snow, Winter tires and/or All Season with the M&S marking and/or chains are mandatory in BC as of Oct 1 I was surprised to read the other day. 

By the sound of some vehicles going by lately, they already have their studded tires mounted. Maybe they are visiting from the Interior or places further north or planning to go up that way.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! You got all those tomatoes from only eight plantsI. That seems quite amazing.
> 
> I was looking at the Veseys Seeds Ltd site of PEI yesterday, and they seem to have some very nice varieties and especially some specialty ones that are ideal for the higher latitudes. Their choice select tomato looks like an ideal candidate and the perfect looking Tomato with a good flavor.
> 
> It's too bad we don't have an area that would be good for a garden, but we just have too many trees and shade and we would have to use raised beds because of all the bedrock, and the deer would just love that and make things easier for them to reach. We wouldn't want to have them having to bend over to far or exert themselves too much, eh??? !!!
> 
> Luckily we have several good Country Roadside markets and Vegetable greenhouse Growers nearby. Some of the prices are a bit high, but the produce is excellent. They are often sold out as well which is an indication of a good product I guess.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, it was an amazing year to grow toms here in Lunenburg, NS. A very sunny and warm July/Aug/Sept, but also VERY dry, so I had to water the plants daily. Vesseys is a great company especially for Maritime gardeners. Their seeds are great for our zones.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Snow, Winter tires and/or All Season with the M&S marking and/or chains are mandatory in BC as of Oct 1 I was surprised to read the other day.
> 
> By the sound of some vehicles going by lately, they already have their studded tires mounted. Maybe they are visiting from the Interior or places further north or planning to go up that way.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Snow tires are mandatory comes Dec. 1st until April 1st here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 93004


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and moving to 72c this week.....with no rain...yippeeee!

This is my favourite time of year.....World Series time.....one of my choices at the outset it still in....the Padres.

Marc, your Giants aren’t in so do you cheer for the Dodgers now or is that taboo to a Giants fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny and moving to 72c this week.....with no rain...yippeeee!
> 
> This is my favourite time of year.....World Series time.....one of my choices at the outset it still in....the Padres.
> 
> Marc, your Giants aren’t in so do you cheer for the Dodgers now or is that taboo to a Giants fan.


Root for the Dodgers???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Death before dishonor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. No working in the garden today ………. a bit too foggy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et all. We will be getting into a warm spell here....will hit 72f again. It’s Burger Day today....so many choices so little coupons.... will hit A&W again.

Well tonight should be interesting with the VP Debate..... I’m not being political here...but I love debates...hoping this is a better one than the last one...... I miss hearing really good oration......haven’t heard it in our Parliament since Lewis.

Speaking of restaurants....did you hear NASA opened a restaurant on the moon? Great food but no atmosphere......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et all. We will be getting into a warm spell here....will hit 72f again. It’s Burger Day today....so many choices so little coupons.... will hit A&W again.
> 
> Well tonight should be interesting with the VP Debate..... I’m not being political here...but I love debates...hoping this is a better one than the last one...... I miss hearing really good oration......haven’t heard it in our Parliament since Lewis.
> 
> Speaking of restaurants....did you hear NASA opened a restaurant on the moon? Great food but no atmosphere......


Afternoon, Rp. Sunny and 18C here this afternoon. Somewhat unfall-like

Yes, I do like good debates. We shall see what tonight's debate is like.

"No atmosphere"??? :lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps

Looks like the CBC has found our backyard....


https://gem.cbc.ca/media/still-stan...-012f2be32e3?cmp=GEM_cbc.ca_homepage_shelfnew


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Looks like the CBC has found our backyard....
> 
> 
> https://gem.cbc.ca/media/still-stan...-012f2be32e3?cmp=GEM_cbc.ca_homepage_shelfnew


Seek and you shall find.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Very windy here this morning, and the lights were flickering a bit earlier. So, I am now getting the coffee brewing to help us start our day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et all. Warm today. Watched the debate last night.....when will moderators do their job....a mute switch is the simplest answer.

And now this....

At a hotel restaurant, a man sees an attractive woman sitting alone at the next table.

Suddenly, she sneezes, and a glass eye comes flying out of her eye socket. It hurls by the man, and he snatches it from the air and hands it back to her.

"This is so embarrassing," the woman says, and she pops her eye back in place. "I'm sorry to have disturbed you. Let me buy dinner to make it up to you. May I join you?" He nods.

The woman is a stimulating conversationalist, stunningly pretty, and the man finds they have a lot in common. He gets her phone number and asks, "You are the most charming woman I've ever encountered. Are you this nice to every guy you meet?"

"No," she replies. "You just happened to catch my eye."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et all. Warm today. Watched the debate last night.....when will moderators do their job....a mute switch is the simplest answer.
> 
> And now this....
> 
> At a hotel restaurant, a man sees an attractive woman sitting alone at the next table.
> 
> Suddenly, she sneezes, and a glass eye comes flying out of her eye socket. It hurls by the man, and he snatches it from the air and hands it back to her.
> 
> "This is so embarrassing," the woman says, and she pops her eye back in place. "I'm sorry to have disturbed you. Let me buy dinner to make it up to you. May I join you?" He nods.
> 
> The woman is a stimulating conversationalist, stunningly pretty, and the man finds they have a lot in common. He gets her phone number and asks, "You are the most charming woman I've ever encountered. Are you this nice to every guy you meet?"
> 
> "No," she replies. "You just happened to catch my eye."


Afternoon, Rp.

That was not much of a debate. 

"You just happened to catch my eye." :clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> Morning Marc, et all. Warm today. Watched the debate last night.....when will moderators do their job....a mute switch is the simplest answer.
> 
> And now this....



I sure hope the debate wasn't as bad as that joke... if so we've all got problems...!!! 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sure hope the debate wasn't as bad as that joke... if so we've all got problems...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


No one seemed to have wanted the questions posed to them. They should have been given time to say whatever they wanted to while all alone on the stage.

I recall the last Nixon-Kennedy debate with Nixon in California and Kennedy on the east coast. That tele-debate was way ahead of it's time.

Still looking for online teaching positions. Found one for which I applied at Acadia Univ. Wish me luck.


----------



## Rps

Good luck with the position Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good luck with the position Marc!


Merci, Rp. 

https://sports.yahoo.com/braves-bla...b-220656660.html?soc_src=social-sh&soc_trk=fb

Happy?


----------



## pm-r

> Still looking for online teaching positions. Found one for which I applied at Acadia Univ. Wish me luck.



Good luck Marc and I hope it's something you would like.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good luck Marc and I hope it's something you would like.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Merci, Patrick. Yes, it is an online literacy course using Moodle as the LMS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing on this pre-Thanksgiving Friday. Anyone with some plans for this weekend or Monday?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, et all. Sunny today. We are Covid resurgent here so we will be staying “in our bubble”. Our family is widely spread so travel to other areas is a concern. The family that is here works as front liners so that is an issue as well.

Bottom line, we can be thankful no one in our family has been stricken.

My Padres bit the dust last night....first time in a long time I haven’t picked a final four team. TB looks interesting but you can’t disregard the Yanks.


----------



## pm-r

> Merci, Patrick. Yes, it is an online _*literacy course using Moodle as the LMS*_.




Okay, that sounds impressive whatever it is. I guess I shall have to use Google and look them up.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Okay, that sounds impressive whatever it is. I guess I shall have to use Google and look them up.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Moodle is a Learning Management System (LMS), much like WebCT, D2L or Brightspace. I like Brightspace the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, et all. Sunny today. We are Covid resurgent here so we will be staying “in our bubble”. Our family is widely spread so travel to other areas is a concern. The family that is here works as front liners so that is an issue as well.
> 
> Bottom line, we can be thankful no one in our family has been stricken.
> 
> My Padres bit the dust last night....first time in a long time I haven’t picked a final four team. TB looks interesting but you can’t disregard the Yanks.


Yes, be thankful.

I am pulling for the Yanks. Sadly, they just lost ****** Ford today at the age of 91. RIP "The Chairman of the Board".


----------



## pm-r

> Moodle is a Learning Management System (LMS), much like WebCT, D2L or Brightspace. I like Brightspace the best.



OK, I have never had to use any online type of Learning so i do not know what any of them would be like. 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK, I have never had to use any online type of Learning so i do not know what any of them would be like.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


They are great for asynchronous text-discussion, with the use of Collaborate or Zoom for real time discussions verbally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Yanks lost last night. They are done for the year. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be warm here today at 26c with a chance of rain.

Marc that was a close game last night. TB are to be feared....they don’t panic with a one run game and they’ve won a tone of them this year.
My Braves will have their hands full with the Dodgers....who I think will win the NL....Braves have a pitching concern. The Stros might be thinking “we need to show’um”.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Kim. I just harvested the last of my vine ripened toms this morning. Got about 200-250 this year. Had about 100+ green toms which I am trading with my neighbor for homemade bread and blue berry jam.
> 
> Cleared away all the tomato vines and will get the plot ready for next year.


Good Morning Marc, 
That's a nice crop of tomatoes ..what varieties are you using? 
I'm currently growing two varieties (one Gusto, one an unknown gift) of indeterminate Italian heirloom tomatoes. I have 11 plants and they have probably produced 150 lbs and are still going. We've had an amazing extended growing season here, but that is about to end, any day. 

Where I can, I've started the process of overwintering Geraniums, Mums, Fuchsia, dracaenas, begonias dahlias, etc. I need a hard frost to hit some of them before the winterization process can begin.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, patience is not one of my virtues when it comes to cooking I’m afraid.....if I could cross and BBQ or a Slow Cooker with a microwave I’m in. However the slow cooker does free up kitchen time on the prep side....but clean up afterwards can be a chore...but I love the finished product.


Good morning Rp,
Wouldn't that be a great appliance? I'd be a customer. 

I bet it would be a bear to clean though....Maybe we need to combine it with a dishwasher too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be warm here today at 26c with a chance of rain.
> 
> Marc that was a close game last night. TB are to be feared....they don’t panic with a one run game and they’ve won a tone of them this year.
> My Braves will have their hands full with the Dodgers....who I think will win the NL....Braves have a pitching concern. The Stros might be thinking “we need to show’um”.


All valid points, Rp. I might as well root for the Braves to take it all since I did live in GA for five years. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning Rp,
> Wouldn't that be a great appliance? I'd be a customer.
> 
> I bet it would be a bear to clean though....Maybe we need to combine it with a dishwasher too!


A fine idea, Kim.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all. Will be warm here today at 26c with a chance of rain.



At least it looks like Hurricane Delta wIill run out of steam and not affect too much around your area.

https://www.accuweather.com/en/hurr...nue-to-wreak-havoc-as-it-surges-inland/827418

I think if I lived down there and had my house destroyed six times or even more, I would really consider moving to a more normal area.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Good morning Rp,
> Wouldn't that be a great appliance? I'd be a customer.
> 
> I bet it would be a bear to clean though....Maybe we need to combine it with a dishwasher too!



No need to, that's why they invented BBQ slow indirect heat cooking. Very tasty and tender and very little mess to clean up.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> At least it looks like Hurricane Delta wIill run out of steam and not affect too much around your area.
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/hurr...nue-to-wreak-havoc-as-it-surges-inland/827418
> 
> I think if I lived down there and had my house destroyed six times or even more, I would really consider moving to a more normal area.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I agree, Patrick.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> No need to, that's why they invented BBQ slow indirect heat cooking. Very tasty and tender and very little mess to clean up.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Afternoon Patrick, and Kim et all. I think it depends on what you are cooking on the BBQ that determines cleanup. Years ago they had aluminum cooking bags ...I used those on the BBQ when I did things like Hobo potatoes or raspberry chicken. All are extremely messy.... it the bags kept all the sauces and such inside and not on the grill.

I wish I could find them....they were great. If you haven’t tried raspberry chicken you are missing a treat.


----------



## pm-r

> I wish I could find them....they were great.




I get lots of hits for "aluminum cooking bags" using a Google search:
https://www.google.com/search?q=alu.....69i57j0l5.2230j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

You don't even need to go shopping per se as they can be delivered right to your doorstep.

Like a lot of others, I seem to be doing a lot of online shopping these days. Very handy and very convenient, especially with my poor Handicap mobility condition. I just avoid the ones with expensive Shipping Costs, and free or close to it is great.

As for the use of aluminum foil cooking on the BBQ, I prefer to use something that can keep the cooking space open so that the smoke from the wood chips I normally use (or when using charcoal) can penetrate and help enhance the flavour of the food.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Thanx Patrick.....those are much more expensive than I would have thought at today’s pricing....but at least I know they still make them. As a rule I never on line shop.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Thanx Patrick.....those are much more expensive than I would have thought at today’s pricing....but at least I know they still make them. As a rule I never on line shop.


If you want some cheaper pricing, try aliexpress.com and some of their pricing might surprise you, but be forewarned of lot of the things can take 30± okay days in shipping.

https://www.aliexpress.com/premium/...201010111304&SearchText=aluminum cooking bags



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening here in Lunenburg. Went to a live classical music concert tonight. All wore masks and social distance. Still, it was nice to hear live music once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Saw this and thought of Don. May he RIP.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All
It got a bit cold last night, down to minus 2°C, frost on the roof.
Re easy clean-up cooking - iPot!
We bought one a while back, perfect for roasts, put in a less than top of the line roast, veggies, seasoning and turn it on.
30 to 40 minutes later, A well done/tender roast with all the veggies in one pot. Keep the leftovers and juice in the pot, add barley & seasoning plus extra broth if required, and you have a great beef stew/soup.
Clean-up: put inner pot into dishwasher. wipe any spill over off, and your done!

Best thing since grannies old pressure cooker!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> It got a bit cold last night, down to minus 2°C, frost on the roof.
> Re easy clean-up cooking - iPot!
> We bought one a while back, perfect for roasts, put in a less than top of the line roast, veggies, seasoning and turn it on.
> 30 to 40 minutes later, A well done/tender roast with all the veggies in one pot. Keep the leftovers and juice in the pot, add barley & seasoning plus extra broth if required, and you have a great beef stew/soup.
> Clean-up: put inner pot into dishwasher. wipe any spill over off, and your done!
> 
> Best thing since grannies old pressure cooker!


Frost!!!! 

We purchased an Instant Pot and my wife loves it. She does all the cooking and I do all the cleaning ……….. a win-win situation.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Saw this and thought of Don. May he RIP.


Don to a T.....he would have loved that Marc.


----------



## Rps

Insta-pot.....hmmmmmm, not sure my wife would let me buy another kitchen appliance.....but......


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 

I'm going to check out the I-Pot... I do not "need" another kitchen appliance either, so does that mean I have to chose something to get rid of? NOOOO! 

Speaking of the F word, depending on which forecast I reference, it will either get down to between 2 and -1 overnight here. I've got an estimated 100-125 lbs of green tomatoes still on the vine. I can deal with the frost by covering the plants, but depending on how long it stays at zero or below, I might not be able to ward off frozen fruit. Then they would be ruined unless I can or freeze them immediately. 

I'm thinking I might hedge my investment and take about half off the vine today before nightfall.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Saw this and thought of Don. May he RIP.


Yes, that's classic Don. If you haven't already, that would also make a good post for Don's RIP thread.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Saw this and thought of Don. May he RIP.



Definitely a great fitting sign for Don, and I hope you don't mind if I may use it myself.

Thanks Marc.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> I'm going to check out the I-Pot... I do not "need" another kitchen appliance either, so does that mean I have to chose something to get rid of? NOOOO!



For those considering purchasing any of the Instant Pot type Smart Cookers, I would definitely suggest checking out other models than just the the Instant Pot models.

Personally, we are very impressed and like the exclusive _*Smart Coker*_ that the Home Hardware Stores carry. Very well made, and no levers that can burn and it's even better when it's on sale!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don to a T.....he would have loved that Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Insta-pot.....hmmmmmm, not sure my wife would let me buy another kitchen appliance.....but......


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, that's classic Don. If you haven't already, that would also make a good post for Don's RIP thread.


True, Kim. I try to keep things here in The Shang where we knew Don well. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Definitely a great fitting sign for Don, and I hope you don't mind if I may use it myself.
> 
> Thanks Marc.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Feel free, Patrick. It is not something I designed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Thanksgiving. We shall have a turkey on Thursday when my son comes to visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

"F.U.N. Ukulele Jam (FREE UKE NITE) is a free Jam bringing together a community of ukulele players Every First Tuesday. I am the Host and Cynthia Myers (actor, vocalist, musician) leads the jam. Our venue is FirkinStein Brewing, downtown Bridgewater, NS from 6 to 8 pm. It’s always a fun casual evening of music."

Rp., Lunenburg County has become the ukulele hotspot of Nova Scotia.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Happy Thanksgiving to all.

Marc, you should check it out.....you don’t have to be a Uke player ....i find these are fun evenings.....and it’s freeeeeee.


----------



## pm-r

Happy Thanksgiving to all.




> _*We shall have a turkey on Thursday when my son comes to visit*_.


Gee Marc, I sure hope that isn't a direct reflection on your son or his character!!! 


I hope you all have ave a nice family Thanksgiving visit.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Happy Thanksgiving to all.
> 
> Marc, you should check it out.....you don’t have to be a Uke player ....i find these are fun evenings.....and it’s freeeeeee.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee Marc, I sure hope that isn't a direct reflection on your son or his character!!!
> 
> 
> I hope you all have ave a nice family Thanksgiving visit.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao:

No, he is visiting on his birthday. May not be able to see him over Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we prepare for a post-Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow for some freshly brewed coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Pouring rain outside, but no thunder. Thus, it is safe to get the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I’ll have a cup or three Marc....BT as usual please.

We are cooler here today with a high of 19c....cloudy but no rain.

Burger Day today.... will get them while we can as it seems we could be heading back to Stage 2 here.

Watched the Braves-Dodger last night......I’ve always been a believer you don’t let guys up off the mat.....Atlanta has to be careful.

Also watched a show on Kanopy...Maison Close....very interesting and certain shows the difference between North American shows and European...


----------



## KC4

SNOW! Aaaaggh! 
Either the world outside has gone white or I've suddenly become colour-blind!

Thankfully, I managed to get the garden put to bed and the indoor overwinter plants moved inside/prepped for moving inside. 

Harvest completed too.....This table is 8 feet long...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I’ll have a cup or three Marc....BT as usual please.
> 
> We are cooler here today with a high of 19c....cloudy but no rain.
> 
> Burger Day today.... will get them while we can as it seems we could be heading back to Stage 2 here.
> 
> Watched the Braves-Dodger last night......I’ve always been a believer you don’t let guys up off the mat.....Atlanta has to be careful.
> 
> Also watched a show on Kanopy...Maison Close....very interesting and certain shows the difference between North American shows and European...


Evening, Rp. Why can't you get burgers during Stage 2?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> SNOW! Aaaaggh!
> Either the world outside has gone white or I've suddenly become colour-blind!
> 
> Thankfully, I managed to get the garden put to bed and the indoor overwinter plants moved inside/prepped for moving inside.
> 
> Harvest completed too.....This table is 8 feet long...


SNOW?!?! 

A great looking tom table, Kim.


----------



## pm-r

> Evening, Rp. Why can't you get burgers during Stage 2?



Ditto.

I was wondering the same thing.

I was also wondering if there are some really Good burger places that are handy to you.

We are lucky to have several when one Is really wanting a really good burger:
Chuck's Burger Bar
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!...hUKEwiHh4S4_bTsAhUWuZ4KHdLOCxwQoiowCnoECBQQAw

And of course our Saanichton Prairie Inn and their famous belly buster which is way too much for the normal person.
Check out the photos:
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!...hUKEwjUt5Hy_bTsAhVMqZ4KHZpFAbIQoiowE3oECBQQAw

And appropriately, Chuck's Burger Bar only uses good regular ground chuck, as does the PI as well I believe, even if you order most of the Angus beef patty burgers.

Gheese, now I'm getting hungry!!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Rp. Why can't you get burgers during Stage 2?


We can, but eating in is under siege in Stage 2.....last time no one was allowed in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We can, but eating in is under siege in Stage 2.....last time no one was allowed in.


What exactly is Stage 2?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us on our way. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Rp. Why can't you get burgers during Stage 2?


You can but this is the important part of the Stage 2 requirements..

Restaurants and bars
Restaurants, bars, food trucks and other food and drink establishments (e.g., wineries, breweries and distilleries) can open for dining in outdoor areas only, such as patios, curbside, parking lots and adjacent premises.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> What exactly is Stage 2?


Hi Marc, we have a 3 Stage open system here. Stage 1 is a lockdown with extreme measures for essential services that can open, then Stage 2 is less restrictions and finally Stage 3. The requirements depend on the industry you are in.

Where you are would be our Stage 3, currently I think.

Question for you......are you familiar with the term F 3 German Shepherd? Anything I can find seems to be how many generations removed from a wolf. The service dog organisation near us is looking for foster parents.....these pups can’t be wolves surely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, we have a 3 Stage open system here. Stage 1 is a lockdown with extreme measures for essential services that can open, then Stage 2 is less restrictions and finally Stage 3. The requirements depend on the industry you are in.
> 
> Where you are would be our Stage 3, currently I think.
> 
> Question for you......are you familiar with the term F 3 German Shepherd? Anything I can find seems to be how many generations removed from a wolf. The service dog organisation near us is looking for foster parents.....these pups can’t be wolves surely.


Interesting. Not sure what stage we are in. Everyone wears a mask when indoors of a public establishment, and no public gatherings of more than 10 people. We have had no new cases so far this week, and only two this month.

"Question for you......are you familiar with the term F 3 German Shepherd?" Never heard of this. My wife explained it to me, but I did not fully understand. An F 1 GS is a GS bred with a wolf. F 2 is their off spting bred with a GS. F3 is two F2s bred together.


----------



## Rps

Thanx Marc, not sure it would be a dog I’d want... percentage wise you could have one that is mostly wolf.....not good in my thinking.....I had an acquaintance who tried to domesticate a work pup.....couldn’t do it and they had to place it in the wild.


----------



## pm-r

> An F 1 GS is a GS bred with a wolf. F 2 is their off spting bred with a GS. F3 is two F2s bred together.


It sounds like they're just following Mendal's original breeding formulas. But for animals instead of sweet peas... 

Maybe this...
_*Do Wolfdogs Make Good Pets?*_
https://thebark.com/content/do-wolfdogs-make-good-pets


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thanx Marc, not sure it would be a dog I’d want... percentage wise you could have one that is mostly wolf.....not good in my thinking.....I had an acquaintance who tried to domesticate a work pup.....couldn’t do it and they had to place it in the wild.


A valid point, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sounds like they're just following Mendal's original breeding formulas. But for animals instead of sweet peas...
> 
> Maybe this...
> _*Do Wolfdogs Make Good Pets?*_
> https://thebark.com/content/do-wolfdogs-make-good-pets
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. Still dark outside. Whatever, coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et all. Cold here today 3c with a high of 12c ( if we get that height ) ...but sunny.

My Braves came through...they better get it done tonight or they will be in trouble. Saw the Astros win....you could see that coming.

Might be a chicken dinner tonight....not sure how I will make it.....might use the BBQ.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All
Bright and Sunny at the moment, but a bit nippy. We might see a high of about 9C, possible showers to match.

Anyway, nothing exciting, just working my way through the "Honey Do" list. Strange thing, no matter what I do, the list keeps getting longer!!!

We can hear the equipment coming along the concession road, installing fibre cable, hope to have reliable & fast internet some time next year. 
It's quite amazing how rapidly things change. When we moved here and started to build in '72, we only had an old Bell party line, and everything was long distance. 

Now I can get spam calls from anywhere in the world!


----------



## CubaMark

G'day folks. Hope all are hale and hearty. 

With all due credit to 'Shang brewmaster Dr.G., my morning cuppa is still being filled by that Newfoundland Screech Coffee I found a couple of months ago. A great aroma to wake up to in the morning 

Waiting on the young fella to get home from school, then we're off to visit our cottage on the lake, and take in some views of the fall foliage. So far the scenery has been rather muted - seems a lot of leaves fell early this fall, and what remains isn't exactly shiny. Still, if we time it right and get the setting sun, there should be a few Kodak Moments 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r1Q8pETCSk[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CABn9UHTdl4[/ame]


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill. Funny you should talk about the old land lines. I grew up in Kinsale which is number 7 highway and Audrey Rd. It was long distance to call the house across the road......and now we get call all over the world.


----------



## pm-r

> It's quite amazing how rapidly things change. When we moved here and started to build in '72, _*we only had an old Bell party line, and everything was long distance.
> 
> Now I can get spam calls from anywhere in the world*_!



LOL!!! Isn't it interesting how some _*New and Improved things*_ can change things.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et all. Cold here today 3c with a high of 12c ( if we get that height ) ...but sunny.
> 
> My Braves came through...they better get it done tonight or they will be in trouble. Saw the Astros win....you could see that coming.
> 
> Might be a chicken dinner tonight....not sure how I will make it.....might use the BBQ.


We shall see, Rp.

BBQ steak is on the menu here this evening. Sunny and 16C so it should be good weather go do this later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> G'day folks. Hope all are hale and hearty.
> 
> With all due credit to 'Shang brewmaster Dr.G., my morning cuppa is still being filled by that Newfoundland Screech Coffee I found a couple of months ago. A great aroma to wake up to in the morning
> 
> Waiting on the young fella to get home from school, then we're off to visit our cottage on the lake, and take in some views of the fall foliage. So far the scenery has been rather muted - seems a lot of leaves fell early this fall, and what remains isn't exactly shiny. Still, if we time it right and get the setting sun, there should be a few Kodak Moments
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r1Q8pETCSk
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CABn9UHTdl4


"With all due credit to 'Shang brewmaster Dr.G., my morning cuppa is still being filled by that Newfoundland Screech Coffee I found a couple of months ago. A great aroma to wake up to in the morning." Afternoon, Mark. Screech??? To each their own. 

Love those Kodak moments. Leaves are just not starting to change colors here on the South Shore.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Anyway, nothing exciting, just working my way through the "Honey Do" list. Strange thing, no matter what I do, the list keeps getting longer!!!" Bill, same here.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You cannot escape the responsibility of tomorrow by evading it today." Lincoln


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, the Braves could end their series tonight and go on to the World Series. I guess since I am still able to vote in the State of Georgia, I should root for them to go all away. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, a neighbor told me that her husband is a classical uke player. He composes songs about sewing machines. He is a Singer songwriter …… or so it seams.


----------



## pm-r

> He is a Singer songwriter …… or so it seams.



Shouldn't that be "_sew it seams_"??? ;-)



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Shouldn't that be "_sew it seams_"??? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A slow start to this morning. Coffee should help.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, a neighbor told me that her husband is a classical uke player. He composes songs about sewing machines. He is a Singer songwriter …… or so it seams.


Yup.....I hear he keeps his audience in stitches....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, the Braves could end their series tonight and go on to the World Series. I guess since I am still able to vote in the State of Georgia, I should root for them to go all away. We shall see.


I’m afraid the wheels have come off for the Braves, as it may have for the Rays. Wouldn’t be surprised of a Dodger- Astros series....coin toss on the winner. It is one style over the other I think.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. It is 3c here with a high if 12c if we are lucky....sunny though, but rain later over the weekend.

Lawn is ready for the final mow of the year.....I hope. 

Watch first two episodes of War of the Worlds last night on CBC GEM......worth watching...it’s a different take on the classic.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I’m afraid the wheels have come off for the Braves, as it may have for the Rays. Wouldn’t be surprised of a Dodger- Astros series....coin toss on the winner. It is one style over the other I think.



Say... are you guys avoiding Marc's *baseball forum* here on purpose for some reason by posting your baseball stuff here in the shang???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> Might be a chicken dinner tonight....not sure how I will make it.....might use the BBQ.



Say Rp... how were your Hamburgers on Wednesday evening, and were you able to find a good spot serving good burgers????

And how did your chicken turn out???

Are you in the head chef at home by choice or necessity???



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, yes Burger Day was fine...but we got take out.

I baked the chicken and it turned out great.....as for cooking I’m the chef here.


----------



## Rps

Found this on another site I visit....Don would have loved this I’m sure....

https://constative.com/lifestyle/creative-billboard-ads-that-are-too-distracting-is/33/


----------



## pm-r

Speaking of nice food, it's unfortunate the state of the Lobster fishing in Nova Scotia has gone to, and it seems rather unfortunate that they can't get their s**t together and the authorities don't seem to be doing very much. But no big surprise there.

I'm sure it will affect the price of lobster here on the West Coast and maybe even the supply as well.

And the conflict seems to be getting rather nasty rather than improving:
https://globalnews.ca/news/7403167/mikmaq-lobster-plant-fire/



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick it does indeed appear to be escalating....but that touches the realm of politics and that, historically, is a topic seldom discussed here in the Shang. I’m hoping cooler, and accommodating heads will prevail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup.....I hear he keeps his audience in stitches....


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m afraid the wheels have come off for the Braves, as it may have for the Rays. Wouldn’t be surprised of a Dodger- Astros series....coin toss on the winner. It is one style over the other I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Speaking of nice food, it's unfortunate the state of the Lobster fishing in Nova Scotia has gone to, and it seems rather unfortunate that they can't get their s**t together and the authorities don't seem to be doing very much. But no big surprise there.
> 
> I'm sure it will affect the price of lobster here on the West Coast and maybe even the supply as well.
> 
> And the conflict seems to be getting rather nasty rather than improving:
> https://globalnews.ca/news/7403167/mikmaq-lobster-plant-fire/
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, things are really tense here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick it does indeed appear to be escalating....but that touches the realm of politics and that, historically, is a topic seldom discussed here in the Shang. I’m hoping cooler, and accommodating heads will prevail.


We shall see. Let us all hope for the best for both sides.


----------



## 18m2

This morning a group of anti-mask protestors got on the BC ferry at Departure Bay, Nanaimo and before they got off in Horseshoe Bay, W. Vancouver they caused a commotion that was attended by the police, and people were arrested.

BC Ferries has banned those idiots from traveling on the ferry system so guess what?

They are stuck on the Mainland HA HA HA HA

https://www.cowichanvalleycitizen.c...-cause-disturbance-on-ferry-at-horseshoe-bay/


----------



## Rps

18m2 said:


> This morning a group of anti-mask protestors got on the BC ferry at Departure Bay, Nanaimo and before they got off in Horseshoe Bay, W. Vancouver they caused a commotion that was attended by the police, and people were arrested.
> 
> BC Ferries has banned those idiots from traveling on the ferry system so guess what?
> 
> They are stuck on the Mainland HA HA HA HA
> 
> https://www.cowichanvalleycitizen.c...-cause-disturbance-on-ferry-at-horseshoe-bay/


Yupper...... serves them right.


----------



## pm-r

> This morning a group of anti-mask protestors got on the BC ferry at Departure Bay, Nanaimo and before they got off in Horseshoe Bay, W. Vancouver they caused a commotion that was attended by the police, and people were arrested.



At lease some in authority did actually step in and actually did something and enforced the rules, and maybe set a restricted action to prevent the same action from happening again.

Maybe they should send them to the east coast in Nova Scotia to help settle the lobster dispute over there as those who are currently empowered to do so seem unable to do so.



> BC Ferries has banned those idiots from traveling on the ferry system so guess what?
> They are stuck on the Mainland HA HA HA HA



Only if they can be recognized and enforce the ban!!! 

But proof again that we can't stamp out the idiots in-filtering among us.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thoughts of Sunday Brunch come to mind ……………. but I am feeling a bit lazy this morning. Coffee first.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et all. Rainy here today. Must be catching Marc, I feel lazy today as well. Making a pot roast tonight, can’t get any lazier than that in making dinner.

So the Stros are gone...TB may join an exclusive list of cities that have won the Stanley Cup and the World Series in the same year....not many have
Don’t think they get to win the Super Bowl though.


----------



## pm-r

> I feel lazy today as well. Making a pot roast tonight, can’t get any lazier than that in making dinner.



I'm sure you know the rules... just like the advice for making a good stew, never use good quality tender meat for a pot roast.

Brisket Pot Roast Boneless seems to be a top favourite and some of the other tougher cuts of meat.

https://canadabeef.ca/pot-roast-know-how/

It sounds like you will be having a nice dinner later on.

A retired widower friend likes doing a pot roast (and/or ribs) in his Insta Pot which barely takes him an hour to cook. He's become quite the InstaPot guru.

This does look quite good:
https://www.fromvalerieskitchen.com/instant-pot-pot-roast/



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, yes I always use lower grades.....the same is true when I do a turkey....I use roasting bags which baste the bird so I’ve never used grade A or Butterball or any of those. And, they all turn out fine.


----------



## eMacMan

A point to ponder this cold and miserable Sunday Morning:

If owls are really wise, why do we call a group of owls a 'parliament'?


----------



## pm-r

> I use roasting bags which baste the bird so I’ve never used grade A or Butterball or any of those. And, they all turn out fine.



I'd have to say that Butterball turkeys have to be one of the biggest rip-offs ever. Basically they just inject the turkey with oil with a whole bunch of injection needles.

It would probably be cheaper and may be better to just add half a pound or more of butter into the stuffing canopy. Then maybe put the turkey on a rotisserie??? Geee, we haven't tried doing that!!! 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

eMacMan said:


> A point to ponder this cold and miserable Sunday Morning:
> 
> If owls are really wise, why do we call a group of owls a 'parliament'?


Now that’s funny!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. A great day to be outside at a local garden, complete with stone sculptures.


----------



## Rps

That cloud that looks like a jet is interesting.


----------



## CubaMark

A few photos from this weekend's stroll through the blueberry fields and our cottage at the lake....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That cloud that looks like a jet is interesting.


:lmao:

All jet plane and no clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great colors, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Still in admiration mode due to the colorful pics Mark sent to us.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et all. Lovely pictures from both Marc and Mark. Love the colours but do not fancy what they represent.......winter.

Sad day as my Braves lost......4th inning blunder took them down. Now we have the Dodgers and Rays......you rooting for the Rays Marc?

Awaiting Wednesday night to see episode 3 of War of the Worlds on CBC.....if you haven’t watched it, it is quite an interesting take on the classic story....if you have CBC Gem you can stream it for free.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et all. Lovely pictures from both Marc and Mark. Love the colours but do not fancy what they represent.......winter.
> 
> Sad day as my Braves lost......4th inning blunder took them down. Now we have the Dodgers and Rays......you rooting for the Rays Marc?
> 
> Awaiting Wednesday night to see episode 3 of War of the Worlds on CBC.....if you haven’t watched it, it is quite an interesting take on the classic story....if you have CBC Gem you can stream it for free.


Morning, Rp. Yes, that was a unique double play. Sad that it cost the Braves dearly. Thus, I shall root for the Rays ……………….. any team but the Dodgers.

I have watched the first episode of WotW. It was interesting.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, I’ve watched both so far of War of the Worlds.....I really like it to date. The European approach is evident in the series as opposed to a North American production. It may go down as one of the best of the year that no one watches.....


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> A few photos from this weekend's stroll through the blueberry fields and our cottage at the lake....



That certainly doesn’t look like Cuba. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I’ve watched both so far of War of the Worlds.....I really like it to date. The European approach is evident in the series as opposed to a North American production. It may go down as one of the best of the year that no one watches.....


I shall give the whole series a try.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> That certainly doesn’t look like Cuba.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Northwestern Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor told me that he saw a big deer on his way to work today. I asked him how he knew that the deer was on his way to work?


----------



## pm-r

> My neighbor told me that he saw a big deer on his way to work today. I asked him how he knew that the deer was on his way to work?



And how did he answer that question...??? 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And how did he answer that question...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A slow going morning. So, coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, cold and wet here today. Getting ready for tonight’s ball game. Would be interesting if TB won, whom I am rooting for. I watched some first episode of Enslaved on GEM last night...may take awhile to get interesting..


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, what happens to students who fail their ukulele course........they go to Strummer School.........you know what they say if a person doesn’t laugh at ukulele jokes....you can always slip them a tenor.......I guess that would be scale.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, what happens to students who fail their ukulele course........they go to Strummer School.........you know what they say if a person doesn’t laugh at ukulele jokes....you can always slip them a tenor.......I guess that would be scale.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> you know what they say if a person doesn’t laugh at ukulele jokes....



Wouldn't that be what they call a _*discord*_...???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wouldn't that be what they call a _*discord*_...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Wouldn't that be what they call a _*discord*_...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Good one!


----------



## pm-r

> Say Marc, what happens to students who fail their ukulele course



BTW: I was recently wondering just whatever happened to good harmonica playing...???

Something like these videos as an example...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoauBe465qQ


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> BTW: I was recently wondering just whatever happened to good harmonica playing...???
> 
> Something like these videos as an example...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoauBe465qQ
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


You mean like this.....

[ame]https://youtu.be/ousaiByU1ko[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

I always wanted to play the harmonica. Maybe in my old age I shall try.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Off to get my flu shot at noon today. Have to make an appointment this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bond ………….. James Bond. Hund ………….. Dachshund.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warmer here 14c but rainy.

Marc we are going to get our Flu shot as well. Also, I have to get my pneumonia shot as well....every five years. Is your P-shot up to date...you can forget over 5 years.

Watched the Dodgers win last night.....we’ll see if it is a sweep....spider sense is leaning that way.

War of the Worlds is on tonight....great series.


----------



## Rps

On one coffee thought of the day......why do chicken coops only have two doors.............if they had four it would be a chicken sedan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Warmer here 14c but rainy.
> 
> Marc we are going to get our Flu shot as well. Also, I have to get my pneumonia shot as well....every five years. Is your P-shot up to date...you can forget over 5 years.
> 
> Watched the Dodgers win last night.....we’ll see if it is a sweep....spider sense is leaning that way.
> 
> War of the Worlds is on tonight....great series.


Got my P-shot in April of this year. 

LA won …………….


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> On one coffee thought of the day......why do chicken coops only have two doors.............if they had four it would be a chicken sedan.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Marc I was watching a Netflix show the other night...Agents of Chaos.....it’s about how Russia uses social media to influence politics.....it seems credible in light of recent postings on peoples pages with respect to the U.S. election and how that individual is voting.... it seems our toys are finally turning against us....... no one has ever been hacked by a book ........or in today’s parlance “ a nonvolatile data medium storage device”.


----------



## pm-r

> it seems our toys are finally turning against us....... no one has ever been hacked by a book ........or in today’s parlance “ a _*nonvolatile data medium storage device*_”.



So true...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc I was watching a Netflix show the other night...Agents of Chaos.....it’s about how Russia uses social media to influence politics.....it seems credible in light of recent postings on peoples pages with respect to the U.S. election and how that individual is voting.... it seems our toys are finally turning against us....... no one has ever been hacked by a book ........or in today’s parlance “ a nonvolatile data medium storage device”.





pm-r said:


> So true...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from my flu shot. My wife and I were in and out in 10 minutes. Could not get the extra strength shot, however. Such is Life.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...bDJJGOPSvcx90fGi393FCBqUXO-RXKpmVQLDOvUr7b9Qk


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Off to get my flu shot at noon today. Have to make an appointment this year.



We got our appointed scheduled Flu Shots on Monday, and it was very well organized.

They had a small tent in the roped off drive through driveway beside their converted home-office building where the doctor administered the injection through the car window, and the nurse handed out dated confirmation slips. No waiting at all and not a car in front or behind us, so good distancing at all times.

Very efficient and very well done. I must phone them and congratulate them on such a job well done.

Definitely in contrast to what I have read about a lot of other places, if one can even get a flu shot from them. 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> Could not get the extra strength shot, however. Such is Life.



It seems as though the "_*extra-strength flu shot*_" Is not readily available for the general public and seems to be an rather short supply.

We did not try phoning various pharmacies in our area to see if it was available, or at what price, but we just went with the advice from our doctor and that was to take what they would offer.

I am told I should be very careful and keep myself protected as best as possible as I have been diagnosed with having COPD which apparently can lower my resistance to such bugs.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> It seems as though the "_*extra-strength flu shot*_" Is not readily available for the general public and seems to be an rather short supply.
> 
> We did not try phoning various pharmacies in our area to see if it was available, or at what price, but we just went with the advice from our doctor and that was to take what they would offer.
> 
> I am told I should be very careful and keep myself protected as best as possible as I have been diagnosed with having COPD which apparently can lower my resistance to such bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes dad had COPD due to smoking. He had lost about 85% of his lung function. Essentially even with Oxygen any cold or flu bug would have killed him. I have no doubt there are people like him dying today and their deaths being blamed on Covid, rather than the smoking habit that caused their COPD or the COPD. In fact that is the official policy in both Canada and the USA.

FWIW there is some evidence that the flu vaccine can overstimulate the immune system making one more vulnerable to Covid and other bugs. Perhaps that's the reason the extra strength is unavailable?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We got our appointed scheduled Flu Shots on Monday, and it was very well organized.
> 
> They had a small tent in the roped off drive through driveway beside their converted home-office building where the doctor administered the injection through the car window, and the nurse handed out dated confirmation slips. No waiting at all and not a car in front or behind us, so good distancing at all times.
> 
> Very efficient and very well done. I must phone them and congratulate them on such a job well done.
> 
> Definitely in contrast to what I have read about a lot of other places, if one can even get a flu shot from them.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:

We got ours at a local pharmacy. In and out with no fuss. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems as though the "_*extra-strength flu shot*_" Is not readily available for the general public and seems to be an rather short supply.
> 
> We did not try phoning various pharmacies in our area to see if it was available, or at what price, but we just went with the advice from our doctor and that was to take what they would offer.
> 
> I am told I should be very careful and keep myself protected as best as possible as I have been diagnosed with having COPD which apparently can lower my resistance to such bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True. Still, we tried as well. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> We got ours at a local pharmacy. In and out with no fuss. :clap:



You and we were luckier than some around here, as many of the local pharmacies didn't get anywhere close to the number of shots they had ordered, and they had quite a large number of clients signed up and scheduled. And so, as usual, the finger-pointing starts all over that seems to be the Canadian way these days.

And there seems to be several mixed and goofed up Flu vaccine orders happening across the country.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You and we were luckier than some around here, as many of the local pharmacies didn't get anywhere close to the number of shots they had ordered, and they had quite a large number of clients signed up and scheduled. And so, as usual, the finger-pointing starts all over that seems to be the Canadian way these days.
> 
> And there seems to be several mixed and goofed up Flu vaccine orders happening across the country.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It was in the pharmacy where we do our grocery shopping. So, we made an appointment last week, went in at noon and bought a few items as well. Good parking was a plus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching the WS. Go Rays. Beat LA.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee has been brewed as I prepare to go work out in the garden.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Watching the WS. Go Rays. Beat LA.


So much for the sweep......

Marc I was sent this today....so for those who teach, or miss teaching, this might be of interest...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So much for the sweep......
> 
> Marc I was sent this today....so for those who teach, or miss teaching, this might be of interest...
> 
> View attachment 93040


True. Go Rays!!!

Saw that last week. Still makes me chuckle. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Working out in the garden most of the day, with lots of sunshine and 19C temps. Sadly, it shall not last.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Working out in the garden most of the day, with lots of sunshine and 19C temps. Sadly, it shall not last.




Nice, and almost double our current 10°C temperature, even if it is mostly sunny here.

Wind and rain forecast, probably arriving tomorrow, which is just about on schedule considering my wife just finished raking up most of the leaves from around the house and throughout the garden.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice, and almost double our current 10°C temperature, even if it is mostly sunny here.
> 
> Wind and rain forecast, probably arriving tomorrow, which is just about on schedule considering my wife just finished raking up most of the leaves from around the house and throughout the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap:

Most of our leaves are still on the trees and are reaching their peak of color.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend in the US sent me this pic of their Uber Eats driver.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....will be sunny and warm...72f here. BBQ weather tonight. Didn’t watch the debate......actually if I ran the Biden campaign I’d have locked him in a cellar until after the vote......again why let your opponent get up off the mat......oh well...it was the last.


----------



## Rps

Say Marc, many I. The ukulele world have been doing the 100 day challenge. Which is learning a song a day for 100 days. The goal is to find songs which meet the “thought starters” and this would vary your style and develop more skill. I’ve been looking at a template some of my uke buddies have used.....quite a task...... have a look, it’s not that easy picking tunes....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, many I. The ukulele world have been doing the 100 day challenge. Which is learning a song a day for 100 days. The goal is to find songs which meet the “thought starters” and this would vary your style and develop more skill. I’ve been looking at a template some of my uke buddies have used.....quite a task...... have a look, it’s not that easy picking tunes....
> 
> View attachment 93044


I see that "my dog has fleas" is not on the play list.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....will be sunny and warm...72f here. BBQ weather tonight. Didn’t watch the debate......actually if I ran the Biden campaign I’d have locked him in a cellar until after the vote......again why let your opponent get up off the mat......oh well...it was the last.


BBQ weather here as well, with temps reaching apx. 65F with no wind.


----------



## pm-r

> The ukulele world have been doing the 100 day challenge. Which is learning a song a day for 100 days. The goal is to find songs which meet the “thought starters”



A good number of those suggestions seem to suggest _*Western cowboy type songs*_... Such as the old sad song about the guy's Dog that died etc... or the beautiful gal that left him... etc... or their favourite car...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> A good number of those suggestions seem to suggest _*Western cowboy type songs*_... Such as the old sad song about the guy's Dog that died etc... or the beautiful gal that left him... etc... or their favourite car...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


There is some truth to that, but it also depends on your age. I was born in 1951, and what we would call country tunes were very popular. In fact the song I choose for the year I was born is Hank Williams “Hey, Good Lookin”. If I was born in the 70s it would be a different story. That would be the start of the Disco era...3 Dog Night and such. So maybe I would have chosen “Joy to the World”.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day All
Kinda mixed up day today, foggy this morning, then cloudy, now bright sunshine ( nice and warm 19°C - on way to 22°C)
Then again its supposed to rain & Thunder. 
2020 is a year to remember!

Going to take advantage of the weather and put stuff away in the barn - which is getting full. It's a big space but over time!
I keep promising myself (and my better half) to clear some stuff out, but it looks like that will be a chore for my children someday. 

Have a lot of "Someday Projects", second only to my "Honey Do" list


----------



## Rps

Hi Bill, you’ve described my garage and basement. The garage holds all the stuff we should have dumped when we moved here and the basement has all my teaching stuff....now that stuff I’m finding hard to part with.....but as we know we must.....a winter project I guess.


----------



## pm-r

> So maybe I would have chosen “Joy to the World”.



LOL!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick if I was performing in a bar I would have selected YMCA I think.


----------



## pm-r

> Have a lot of "Someday Projects", second only to my "Honey Do" list



What...??? No "'_*Round Tuits*_"???

BTW: Where exactly is this "barn" located other than "_*Location: Far above the centre of the universe*_"???

And those field mice coming indoors for shelter for the winter may end up doing all the shredding on your papers for you to make some nice insulation and nesting materials.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A good number of those suggestions seem to suggest _*Western cowboy type songs*_... Such as the old sad song about the guy's Dog that died etc... or the beautiful gal that left him... etc... or their favourite car...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


This is why we got dachshunds …………….. the song said "get a long little doggie."


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> This is why we got dachshunds …………….. the song said "get a long little doggie."



😏 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> 😏
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day here. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All
Well, seems we dodged the Tornado & most of the thunderstorms also. What we did get was quite impressive, several (10?) minutes of continuous thunder & lightning - multiple flashing of lightning and a constant rumble and crash of thunder. Made me think of what the Blitz must have been like!

Anyway, hope everybody survived, all Ok down south Rps?

@ pm-r
The barn is in New Tecumseth, an amalgamation of small villages created by dear Mr. Harris a few years ago. Half way between Orangeville & Newmarket, = good farmland rapidly being covered by subdivisions. [ one good modern feature, we are getting Fibre To The House from our local ISP]

And I used up all my Round-Tuits, now down to "Fix-it-Now or Else"!!! 
i.e. the Septic Tank may not be mobile armour, but it commands irresistible attention!


----------



## pm-r

> The barn is in New Tecumseth, an amalgamation of small villages created by dear Mr. Harris a few years ago. Half way between Orangeville & Newmarket, = good farmland rapidly being covered by subdivisions.



Thanks, and that area certainly does appear to be mainly agricultural land according to _*Google IMaps*_. Even more so than the mainly agricultural area around us, but new subdivisions always busy slowly encroaching.

Two of the local ISPs hung their fibre optical cables off the telephone poles along the roadway just in front of our house a few years ago. I don't know if they connected any part of our system to them or not. They have cooled their pressure on getting us to upgrade at least their 300Mbps+ speeds which is way too expensive and way too much overkill for our use.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> Well, seems we dodged the Tornado & most of the thunderstorms also. What we did get was quite impressive, several (10?) minutes of continuous thunder & lightning - multiple flashing of lightning and a constant rumble and crash of thunder. Made me think of what the Blitz must have been like!
> 
> Anyway, hope everybody survived, all Ok down south Rps?
> 
> @ pm-r
> The barn is in New Tecumseth, an amalgamation of small villages created by dear Mr. Harris a few years ago. Half way between Orangeville & Newmarket, = good farmland rapidly being covered by subdivisions. [ one good modern feature, we are getting Fibre To The House from our local ISP]
> 
> And I used up all my Round-Tuits, now down to "Fix-it-Now or Else"!!!
> i.e. the Septic Tank may not be mobile armour, but it commands irresistible attention!


Good to hear you are well and safe, Bill. Bonne chance, mon ami..


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...flu-clinic/ar-BB1amwen?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds


This is where my wife and I would have gone had we not gotten our flu shot earlier this week.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Colder and cloudy here today. We are sitting a 7c.....which is cold here.

Bill, we also got thunder, lightening and rain......and I mean rain it was like a car wash outside....and windy but no damage that anywhere here as far as I know.....we always get tornado warnings here Bill so we are getting kind of used to what the weather looks like when one comes around.....greenish sky and all.

Am watching the Bama Tenn game. I think SEC games are the most entertains football to watch....outside of my Roughies of course.

I found a great tune to learn...it’s the Bee Gees Massachusetts....almost a country feel to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon all. Colder and cloudy here today. We are sitting a 7c.....which is cold here.
> 
> Bill, we also got thunder, lightening and rain......and I mean rain it was like a car wash outside....and windy but no damage that anywhere here as far as I know.....we always get tornado warnings here Bill so we are getting kind of used to what the weather looks like when one comes around.....greenish sky and all.
> 
> Am watching the Bama Tenn game. I think SEC games are the most entertains football to watch....outside of my Roughies of course.
> 
> I found a great tune to learn...it’s the Bee Gees Massachusetts....almost a country feel to it.


Evening, Rp. Yes, SEC games are always classic, such as the Univ. of Georgia and Georgia Tech rivalry. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing, but I am feel like a lazy start to today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing, but I am feel like a lazy start to today.


Morning all. Must be catching Marc....I feel that way as well. Today is PBS night for me...so will be watching the final instalment of Flesh and Blood tonight. Wild finish to last night’s WS game. Would like to see TB wins but the Dodgers are formidable.....

Might do pizza tonight. Windsor is famous for its pizza, namely due to the locally made cheese used....they also shred the meat toppings here....so every bite has the taste of all in toppings......and we have pizza shops here like Toronto has Starbucks.....

Bill, septic tank work is another task on my do not do list. In my younger day I lived in the country and had to dig a new septic bed and place the weeping tile, gravel and fill...along with shingling.....a never again task.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Rps

Okay, now this is funny!

https://youtu.be/9NEtI4E6n9w


----------



## pm-r

> Might do pizza tonight. _*Windsor is famous for its pizza,*_ namely due to the locally made cheese used....they also shred the meat toppings here....so every bite has the taste of all in toppings......and we have pizza shops here like Toronto has Starbucks....



It sure seems that Windsor deserves its reputation for good, delicious pizza... 

_*WINDSOR PIZZA, IT’S A THING.*_
https://ontarioculinary.com/windsor-pizza-its-a-thing/

_*What makes Windsor pizza Windsor pizza?*_
https://windsorstar.com/news/local-news/what-makes-windsor-pizza-windsor-pizza

They make me hungry just looking... 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay, now this is funny!
> 
> https://youtu.be/9NEtI4E6n9w


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> It sure seems that Windsor deserves its reputation for good, delicious pizza...
> 
> _*WINDSOR PIZZA, IT’S A THING.*_
> https://ontarioculinary.com/windsor-pizza-its-a-thing/
> 
> _*What makes Windsor pizza Windsor pizza?*_
> https://windsorstar.com/news/local-news/what-makes-windsor-pizza-windsor-pizza
> 
> They make me hungry just looking...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Speaking of looking...here you go...I like Capri and also Franco’s....Armandos is good too.

https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Restaurants-g155021-c31-Windsor_Ontario.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Still, pizza in NYC is the best.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/worl...SAlKidS9bGvts2duCiJA64P1aVzzSbMkNvnjKjhRWhxn0

Rp, you might need that pizza delivered or to go.  

Stay well and stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Still, pizza in NYC is the best.


Thems fightin words......don’t they fold those in half when they eat them.....isn’t that to hide what’s in it? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thems fightin words......don’t they fold those in half when they eat them.....isn’t that to hide what’s in it? :lmao:


Yes, that is the NYC style of eating pizza, since it brings out the rich taste. Still, pizza that came to NYC from Sicily is in rectangles. Corner pieces were always desired. :love2: :love2: 

So, sorry. NYC pizza is the best. Game ………… set …………….. match. Paix, mon amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game today, in that it is chilly here in Lunenburg, NS. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...cold here today 6c and damp.

I guess we have to wait for Tuesday for the end of the Baseball season.

I guess winter is approaching....will have to tune up the snow blower....hope I don’t need it.

I’ve been working on an arrangement for Time Stands, by Nathanial Rateliff....tough tough vocal cadence....especially if you a like me and can’t sing....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...cold here today 6c and damp.
> 
> I guess we have to wait for Tuesday for the end of the Baseball season.
> 
> I guess winter is approaching....will have to tune up the snow blower....hope I don’t need it.
> 
> I’ve been working on an arrangement for Time Stands, by Nathanial Rateliff....tough tough vocal cadence....especially if you a like me and can’t sing....


Afternoon, Rp. Have faith ……………. the season could go all the way to 7 games. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Speaking of looking...here you go...I like Capri and also Franco’s....Armandos is good too.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Restaurants-g155021-c31-Windsor_Ontario.html




Some of those look really good, and I must say, most are in very different state from the style of pizzas that are normally served in this area. Maybe we need to get some variety and different styles added.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Some of those look really good, and I must say, most are in very different state from the style of pizzas that are normally served in this area. Maybe we need to get some variety and different styles added.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Chicago deep dish pizza is rated quite highly ……….. just behind NYC pizza. :love2:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Chicago deep dish pizza is rated quite highly ……….. just behind NYC pizza. :love2:



I wonder how these are rated???

https://straightouttabrooklynpizza.com/

I will have to check to see if the Greater Victoria or surrounding areas has anything similar.

I will have two admit that it was years before I finally had a decent pizza and was well into adulthood compared to the junk I was first provided and I really did wonder what everybody was raving about.

Thank God I was finally able to discover the secret!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I wonder how these are rated???
> 
> https://straightouttabrooklynpizza.com/
> 
> I will have to check to see if the Greater Victoria or surrounding areas has anything similar.
> 
> I will have two admit that it was years before I finally had a decent pizza and was well into adulthood compared to the junk I was first provided and I really did wonder what everybody was raving about.
> 
> Thank God I was finally able to discover the secret!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick pizza is like wine....many varieties, tastes and textures. It’s a matter of finding the one you like. I remember having a great wood burning oven pizza in Langley ....quite good.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Chicago deep dish pizza is rated quite highly ……….. just behind NYC pizza. :love2:


I liked the deep dish...but as I got older I began to like the regular crust more....and then the thin crust.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wonder how these are rated???
> 
> https://straightouttabrooklynpizza.com/
> 
> I will have to check to see if the Greater Victoria or surrounding areas has anything similar.
> 
> I will have two admit that it was years before I finally had a decent pizza and was well into adulthood compared to the junk I was first provided and I really did wonder what everybody was raving about.
> 
> Thank God I was finally able to discover the secret!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


The Italian Embassy holds a review every five years and various NYC pizza establishments have won it since 1955 ( Mama Sorento's Chicago Deep Dish Pizza was named #1 in a tie with the Pizza Den of Queens, NYC, back in 1965). Mario's Best Pizza in the Neighborhood, in Brooklyn, NYC, won it this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Patrick pizza is like wine....many varieties, tastes and textures. It’s a matter of finding the one you like. I remember having a great wood burning oven pizza in Langley ....quite good.


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I liked the deep dish...but as I got older I began to like the regular crust more....and then the thin crust.


Me too. Fewer carbs.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Hi All
Pizza seems to be an Unregulated dish, constructed from available components rather than a fixed selection of fine ingredients.
A group of my co-workers and I had a rather novel pizza when staying at rather expensive hotel in Beijing some years ago. If I'm remembering right, it consisted of fried eggs, pieces of small fish, assorted unidentified greens and a thin soupy tomatoe sauce on a large biscuit. We ate it , assisted by multiple bottles of a local beer. 

We had some regrets in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Hi All
> Pizza seems to be an Unregulated dish, constructed from available components rather than a fixed selection of fine ingredients.
> A group of my co-workers and I had a rather novel pizza when staying at rather expensive hotel in Beijing some years ago. If I'm remembering right, it consisted of fried eggs, pieces of small fish, assorted unidentified greens and a thin soupy tomatoe sauce on a large biscuit. We ate it , assisted by multiple bottles of a local beer.
> 
> We had some regrets in the morning.


Evening, Bill. An interesting "novel pizza" ……………… I guess I am more of a traditionalist. Did like the pizza's I ate in Italy when I was there …………. way back when.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> …… I guess I am more of a traditionalist. Did like the pizza's I ate in Italy when I was there …………. way back when.



I guess you also have access to the famous _*Nova Scotia or Halifax donairs*_ which sure look like a pizza relative but done up in a roll.

How do they compare???

They sure look good!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess you also have access to the famous _*Nova Scotia or Halifax donairs*_ which sure look like a pizza relative but done up in a roll.
> 
> How do they compare???
> 
> They sure look good!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:love2::love2::love2:

And for those who like Jewish food ……………. 

https://www.skinnytaste.com/pastram...ZsQabSrb9IAtU5EgrTFMCSsDtK4IYsH7qgbqg7pVajnq0


----------



## Rps

Evening Bill, yeah pizza is like that. We have a small pizza store close by. The maker comes from Italy and his pizza is quite good and doesn’t look like any one else’s.....sometimes it doesn’t even look like pizza.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :love2::love2::love2:
> 
> And for those who like Jewish food …………….
> 
> https://www.skinnytaste.com/pastram...ZsQabSrb9IAtU5EgrTFMCSsDtK4IYsH7qgbqg7pVajnq0



:clap:
Looks devine!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Evening Bill, yeah pizza is like that. We have a small pizza store close by. The maker comes from Italy and his pizza is quite good and doesn’t look like any one else’s.....sometimes it doesn’t even look like pizza.


The pizza that I had in Rome looked nothing like the pizza I grew up with in NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap:
> Looks devine!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Coffee is on for those early takers.

Cloudy and cold here today with rain in the forecast.

Anyone going to watch the final game of the World Series tonight.....?

Not sure what to make for dinner....maybe chicken teriyaki......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Coffee is on for those early takers.
> 
> Cloudy and cold here today with rain in the forecast.
> 
> Anyone going to watch the final game of the World Series tonight.....?
> 
> Not sure what to make for dinner....maybe chicken teriyaki......


Morning, Rp. Thanks for the coffee.

Cloudy and 12C here as we near noon.

Might watch some of the WS ………………. is that an invite for supper? I love chicken teriyaki.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, sure come...it’s only a 20 hour drive......

I also like steak teriyaki...probably better than chicken. I have to watch sauces though with Tovah..takes some of the fun out of cooking but such is life. 

Any word on teaching.....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :love2::love2::love2:
> 
> And for those who like Jewish food …………….
> 
> https://www.skinnytaste.com/pastram...ZsQabSrb9IAtU5EgrTFMCSsDtK4IYsH7qgbqg7pVajnq0


My fav is Tzimmes....I have a recipe I use at holiday times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, sure come...it’s only a 20 hour drive......
> 
> I also like steak teriyaki...probably better than chicken. I have to watch sauces though with Tovah..takes some of the fun out of cooking but such is life.
> 
> Any word on teaching.....


Great. Best to have it delivered here via Doxie express.

I love steak teriyaki stir fry.

Sadly, no word back from any of the four Atlantic Provinces universities to which I have applied to teach online courses in literacy and/or social studies education.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My fav is Tzimmes....I have a recipe I use at holiday times.


A great Jewish dish if you have the right type of honey. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

This is the way it is here in our house.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> This is the way it is here in our house.[/QUOTE


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A great Jewish dish if you have the right type of honey. :love2:


I don’t use honey...I use orange juice, cinnamon, clove and brown sugar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I don’t use honey...I use orange juice, cinnamon, clove and brown sugar.


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Rps

And this is how it is in our area...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And this is how it is in our area...
> 
> View attachment 93052


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. Preparing for the change of clocks on Sunday ………….. except it would be just after 5AM then. 

Whatever, coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

LA won the World Series.  I prefer to recall the Giants winning in 2010.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pizza for lunch? We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. It’s sunny here with a high of 11c.

Marc I’d take pizza for lunch...that looks lovely. It’s Burger Day today.....but I must admit I could go for pizza.

So the Dodgers won...about time really, I was surprised it wasn’t a sweep to tell the truth. Now comes the fun...Manfred will probably try to “improve the game” over the break....but I’ll leave that for the Baseball thread.

War of the Worlds is on tonight on CBC....really like that show. Netflix also has a great series called Queen’s Gambit....really worth watching.

Might do Tacos this weekend. We have a lot of new restaurants opening here ....Tacos and such.....might be interesting...I might make my own as well....will see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Balsamic Chicken Pizza = roasted garlic oil, chicken, roasted red peppers, onion, mozzarella, feta, balsamic reduction, parsley

"Might do Tacos this weekend." We make great home-made tacos.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night ...…. pizza and red wine helped make it a nice meal.


----------



## pm-r

> A quiet night ...…. pizza and red wine helped make it a nice meal.



😏 Sounds great...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> 😏 Sounds great...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::love2:

It was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing …………. as I try to stay away from the Halloween treats. I LOVE coffee and chocolate.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have decided not to turn the clocks in our house back an hour on Sunday. The last thing I need is an extra hour of 2020.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A quiet night ...…. pizza and red wine helped make it a nice meal.


Can’t get any better than that can you!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I have decided not to turn the clocks in our house back an hour on Sunday. The last thing I need is an extra hour of 2020.


Amen to that!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing …………. as I try to stay away from the Halloween treats. I LOVE coffee and chocolate.


Been there as well. Although anything licorice is my weakness.

Cloudy here today but with a high of 11c and no rain.

Will be doing soup and sandwich tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Amen to that!


My wife reminded me that the clocks had to go back this weekend. I told her I can't remember where we bought our clock.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Been there as well. Although anything licorice is my weakness.
> 
> Cloudy here today but with a high of 11c and no rain.
> 
> Will be doing soup and sandwich tonight.


I like red licorice, but not black.

12C and cloudy here at 1230PM. Soup and a sandwich sounds grand.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I have decided not to turn the clocks in our house back an hour on Sunday. The last thing I need is an extra hour of 2020.



I sure cannot argue with that!!!

I think we will just let the extra hour get lost on it's own.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Where do vegans come from....










And now you know!


----------



## Rps

Marc I like that Australian soft eating licorice...it comes in red or black. I like black better. When I was younger I used to love the black licorice cigars...haven’t seen those in a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sure cannot argue with that!!!
> 
> I think we will just let the extra hour get lost on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Where do vegans come from....
> 
> View attachment 93056
> 
> 
> 
> And now you know!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc I like that Australian soft eating licorice...it comes in red or black. I like black better. When I was younger I used to love the black licorice cigars...haven’t seen those in a while.


Red licorice sticks for me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Marc I like that Australian soft eating licorice...it comes in red or black. I like black better. When I was younger I used to love the black licorice cigars...haven’t seen those in a while.



Be very aware of the dangers of real licorice, regardless of its color.

_*Licorice abuse: time to send a warning message*_
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3498851/


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Be very aware of the dangers of real licorice, regardless of its color.
> 
> _*Licorice abuse: time to send a warning message*_
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3498851/
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======




Full disclosure -- I have not had licorice since I was in high school


----------



## Rps

Yup, gotta watch it. I think red is fine as it is not really licorice....black, to be sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, gotta watch it. I think red is fine as it is not really licorice....black, to be sure.


XX)


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Yup, gotta watch it. I think red is fine as it is not really licorice....black, to be sure.



And the good news... maybe... it seems that some of the "licorice" made and sold these days uses artificial ingredients and flavouring. But who knows if any of them are good to consume???

I often wondered how the red stuff even got the word licorice associated with it as it sure doesn't have any such taste, at least the stuff I've had didn't.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game today. 3C and windy, but we did not get the snow flurries that were in the forecast.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, we are sitting at about the same temps Marc. Cloudy as well.

Feels like a lazy day here. Might go cruising through the mall for a change. Would be glad to do something that resembles the old normal. Everyone here is awaiting the out come of the U.S. election. It is amazing how American Windsor is....you have a hard time figuring out if the ads on the radio are for Windsor or Detroit. I sometimes think some here actually think they are American. Be glad when it’s over.


----------



## Rps

Decided to do something creative today, so I’ll be working on an arrangement of Whisky In The Jar....or as my Northern neighbours say Whiskey In The Jar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, we are sitting at about the same temps Marc. Cloudy as well.
> 
> Feels like a lazy day here. Might go cruising through the mall for a change. Would be glad to do something that resembles the old normal. Everyone here is awaiting the out come of the U.S. election. It is amazing how American Windsor is....you have a hard time figuring out if the ads on the radio are for Windsor or Detroit. I sometimes think some here actually think they are American. Be glad when it’s over.


Have a good stroll, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Decided to do something creative today, so I’ll be working on an arrangement of Whisky In The Jar....or as my Northern neighbours say Whiskey In The Jar.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

> Feels like a lazy day here. Might go cruising through the mall for a change. Would be glad to do something that resembles the old normal.



I would think that cruising any mall would be a good thing to avoid with all the Covid bugs around, unless it was vital or really necessary. Mask or no mask.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would think that cruising any mall would be a good thing to avoid with all the Covid bugs around, unless it was vital or really necessary. Mask or no mask.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I agree. Still, some malls are virtually empty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don might have liked this pic. I think of him often and miss him.


----------



## pm-r

> Don might have liked this pic. I think of him often and miss him.



+1.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Falling white things seen!

I'm afraid things are changing - our high for the day - 2°C!!

Small white stuff falling from the sky!

Not looking good.

Need to order more wine!


----------



## pm-r

> Need to order more wine!



Red might be a good appropriate choice and maybe add some to that white stuff for a good Halloween affect with some ragged torn clothes spread around. **😏



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Falling white things seen!
> 
> I'm afraid things are changing - our high for the day - 2°C!!
> 
> Small white stuff falling from the sky!
> 
> Not looking good.
> 
> Need to order more wine!


I agree with Patrick, there’s nothing like watching snow melt and having a glass of red wine.


----------



## pm-r

> I agree with Patrick, there’s nothing like watching snow melt and having a glass of red wine.



OK, that too but I was actually thinking of a more gory and macabre Halloween type scene. 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Falling white things seen!
> 
> I'm afraid things are changing - our high for the day - 2°C!!
> 
> Small white stuff falling from the sky!
> 
> Not looking good.
> 
> Need to order more wine!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Red might be a good appropriate choice and maybe add some to that white stuff for a good Halloween affect with some ragged torn clothes spread around. **😏
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK, that too but I was actually thinking of a more gory and macabre Halloween type scene.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Halloween is upon us at last. Sadly, we turn back the clocks tonight. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine idea.

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...wot0CTJPMVF0UaUyUhJS-Zbf33l6rf49gyptZghfHbz7w


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU4...kHyphcfW9NmXcS1HTsLyF7Kqgn5Krin5sPox8VwOZTvP4


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold but sunny today.....and an oldie...

A couple had been debating the purchase of a new auto for weeks. 
He wanted a new truck. She wanted a fast little sports-like car so she could zip through traffic around town. He would probably have settled on any beat up old truck, but everything she seemed to like was way out of their price range. 
"Look!" she said. "I want something that goes from 0 to 200 in 4 seconds or less. And my birthday is coming up. You could surprise me." 
So, for her birthday, he bought her a brand new bathroom scale.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold but sunny today.....and an oldie...
> 
> A couple had been debating the purchase of a new auto for weeks.
> He wanted a new truck. She wanted a fast little sports-like car so she could zip through traffic around town. He would probably have settled on any beat up old truck, but everything she seemed to like was way out of their price range.
> "Look!" she said. "I want something that goes from 0 to 200 in 4 seconds or less. And my birthday is coming up. You could surprise me."
> So, for her birthday, he bought her a brand new bathroom scale.


:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A fine idea.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...wot0CTJPMVF0UaUyUhJS-Zbf33l6rf49gyptZghfHbz7w




Except, personally, I would prefer it just gets fixed at Standard Time.

Adjust to the sun just like the Chinese and others did for thousands and thousands of years. It certainly seemed to work for them. Some areas of Canada have already figured that out sometime ago and just got tired of waiting for the Federal Politicians to get off their duffs and make the decision!!!

And it seems as if most American neighboring states are in full agreement, so what is the cause of the delay???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Except, personally, I would prefer it just gets fixed at Standard Time.


Me too!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Except, personally, I would prefer it just gets fixed at Standard Time.
> 
> Adjust to the sun just like the Chinese and others did for thousands and thousands of years. It certainly seemed to work for them. Some areas of Canada have already figured that out sometime ago and just got tired of waiting for the Federal Politicians to get off their duffs and make the decision!!!
> 
> And it seems as if most American neighboring states are in full agreement, so what is the cause of the delay???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Me too!


:clap::clap:

If I had my choice, me three.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNu...2o8EgOXlrTzZlWAexyB6qW1wAeBuHiqhEjh5YzcHflSXY


----------



## Dr.G.

First trick or treaters have come to our door. They were very young and with their parents. Smart.

Sadly, the parents complained that my mask was scary, but then apologized when I told them that I was not wearing a mask ………… this is my normal face. I was wearing a medical mask, but so was everyone.


----------



## pm-r

> Sadly, the parents complained that my mask was scary, but then apologized when I told them that I was not wearing a mask ………… this is my normal face. I was wearing a medical mask, but so was everyone.



They sound like those that _*Winnie The Pooh*_ would describe politely as _*those with little brain*_...!!! ;-)



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They sound like those that _*Winnie The Pooh*_ would describe politely as _*those with little brain*_...!!! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======



I took my mask off to show them my normal pandemic face ……………. and they ran off in horror.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...g06hqmkur-pmfjuhWnW9D2gX9A-aSct29iBrncaUtzOzA

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Only about 35 trick or treaters in the past two hours. This is far less than the last few years.


----------



## pm-r

> Only about 35 trick or treaters in the past two hours. This is far less than the last few years.



I really wonder how many of them actually know where the trick or treat tradition actually came from???

When we used to get some, I oftenI asked them what the trick was going to be, but I usually just got back a blank stare.

Certainly a lot different from how things used to be in my youth, and many a time the owners would end up sweeping all the firecrackers and bomb stuff off their porch that we had set off when they delayed coming to the door to meet our treat demands. Now it's even hard to buy a bloody sparkler, But we make sure we have a supply for birthday cakes etc.!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I really wonder how many of them actually know where the trick or treat tradition actually came from???
> 
> When we used to get some, I oftenI asked them what the trick was going to be, but I usually just got back a blank stare.
> 
> Certainly a lot different from how things used to be in my youth, and many a time the owners would end up sweeping all the firecrackers and bomb stuff off their porch that we had set off when they delayed coming to the door to meet our treat demands. Now it's even hard to buy a bloody sparkler, But we make sure we have a supply for birthday cakes etc.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======




All wished me Happy Halloween …………… and I replied "Thanks, stay safe".

We got just over 50 kids this year, about a third of what we have gotten in previous years.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Maybe it’s the wine but......is it just me or do Buffalo Wings taste like chicken?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Maybe it’s the wine but......is it just me or do Buffalo Wings taste like chicken?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and there is still some Halloween candy to sweeten the brew. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

> Maybe it’s the wine but......is it just me or do Buffalo Wings taste like chicken?



Funny that, and I have noticed the same thing, even if a bit spicier than normal.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hope it wasn’t a 12 string....


----------



## pm-r

> Hope it wasn’t a 12 string....



It sounds like a highly strung musician... and may have played a few discords..


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Maybe a minor infraction....if you hit him further might augment the sentence....only hope is it would be sus-pended.


----------



## OldeBullDust

I was thinking about how I should comment on the quality of humour here, when I remembered a quote from Edgar Allen Poe.

"The goodness of the true pun is in the direct ratio of its intolerability"

The humour here is completely intolerable!

https://www.ehmac.ca/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill. Snow where you are? The U.P.A. is expecting some due to the Alberta Clipper heading our way...I think we will miss it in Windsor.

As for puns we sometimes go on a rant here....but pundantic pundits do that it seems. How things your way?


----------



## pm-r

> The humour here is completely intolerable!



Almost more than one can bear.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Funny that, and I have noticed the same thing, even if a bit spicier than normal.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sounds like a highly strung musician... and may have played a few discords..
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Very strong winds are in the forecast for us here in Lunenburg, NS. So, if I am not online tomorrow you will know that I have lost power. Rp will make coffee for all of you. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

> Very strong winds are in the forecast for us here in Lunenburg, NS.



Yikes... More storms in your forecast again... ghese... But i'm not sure that Rp can brew up a compatible brew for us... Doesn't he go for some strange brew that he likes...??? 

BTW, i didn't hear what he was going to prepare for dinner tonight... BBQ'd Texas smoked ribs... hmmm...???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yikes... More storms in your forecast again... ghese... But i'm not sure that Rp can brew up a compatible brew for us... Doesn't he go for some strange brew that he likes...???
> 
> BTW, i didn't hear what he was going to prepare for dinner tonight... BBQ'd Texas smoked ribs... hmmm...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, Rp likes a special blend of butter toffee coffee. Still, I made it through the night without losing power, so I shall brew the coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

Extra large coffee please Marc - no sugar.

We are "enjoying" or first real snow of the winter, maybe 5-6cm on the ground ( I'm not going out to measure!). However we also had strong winds, therefore we have a few mini snowdrifts here and there. -3.5°C in the shade.

However, The weather boys are forecasting Much higher temps in the coming weeks, plus 17 - 19!!!

I wonder, is Mother Nature getting ready to celebrate something? I won't mention what it could be, don't want to upset anything. Tuesday? What?

Anyway, I'm waiting for the roads to clear before heading out - the first few snow falls often mean messy roads, at least until they get the plows all set up.

Anyway, second cup please Marc?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Bill we had a slight flurry of snow yesterday but nothing more, and we, too, are heading to double digits.

I have to restock my Butter Toffee coffee as I’m out...sad, no Wild Mountain Blueberry either.

I read that the Covid restrictions are getting more stringent.....apparently the Seven Dwarfs can only meet in a group of six.....rumours have it one of them isn’t happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Extra large coffee please Marc - no sugar.
> 
> We are "enjoying" or first real snow of the winter, maybe 5-6cm on the ground ( I'm not going out to measure!). However we also had strong winds, therefore we have a few mini snowdrifts here and there. -3.5°C in the shade.
> 
> However, The weather boys are forecasting Much higher temps in the coming weeks, plus 17 - 19!!!
> 
> I wonder, is Mother Nature getting ready to celebrate something? I won't mention what it could be, don't want to upset anything. Tuesday? What?
> 
> Anyway, I'm waiting for the roads to clear before heading out - the first few snow falls often mean messy roads, at least until they get the plows all set up.
> 
> Anyway, second cup please Marc?


Two cups of coffee coming up, Bill.

Snow!?!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Bill we had a slight flurry of snow yesterday but nothing more, and we, too, are heading to double digits.
> 
> I have to restock my Butter Toffee coffee as I’m out...sad, no Wild Mountain Blueberry either.
> 
> I read that the Covid restrictions are getting more stringent.....apparently the Seven Dwarfs can only meet in a group of six.....rumours have it one of them isn’t happy.


We have plenty of BT coffee beans here in The Café Chez Marc ……….. just for you.

"I read that the Covid restrictions are getting more stringent.....apparently the Seven Dwarfs can only meet in a group of six.....rumours have it one of them isn’t happy." :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend sent me this. 

"ASK LARRY
Hey Larry exciting world series,no? I heard that baseball was invented about 120 years ago.
Au contraire there are many references to baseball in the bible.Here are some:
A:- In the big inning (Genesis 1:1)
- Genesis 3:6- Eve stole first and Adam stole second
Cain struck out Abel and the Prodigal Son Came Home.
- Rebekah went to the well with a "pitcher"
- Exodus 4:4 "And he put out his hand, and caught it"
- Numbers 11:32 "Ten homers"
- Proverbs 18:10 "The righteous run into it, and is safe
- Ezekiel 36:12 "Yea, I will cause men to walk"
And Aaron led the nation in sacrifices."


----------



## Rps

Marc, if you are talking quotes.....

https://www.aarp.org/entertainment/arts-leisure/info-03-2011/baseball-quotes.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, if you are talking quotes.....
> 
> https://www.aarp.org/entertainment/arts-leisure/info-03-2011/baseball-quotes.html


:lmao:

" There have been only two authentic geniuses in the world, Willie Mays and Willie Shakespeare. " — Tallulah Bankhead :clap:


----------



## Rps

May fav of the 50........ If a woman has to choose between catching a fly ball and saving an infant's life, she will choose to save the infant's life without even considering if there is a man on base. — Dave Barry


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. It is going to be a LONG day today. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. It is going to be a LONG day today. We shall see.


Is that due to Day Light Saving Time?


----------



## Rps

Hey, anyone wonder what the White House will be like if Trump loses the election? I guess it would be For-Biden entry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Is that due to Day Light Saving Time?


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Election day in the US. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hey, anyone wonder what the White House will be like if Trump loses the election? I guess it would be For-Biden entry.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> Hey, anyone wonder what the White House will be like if Trump loses the election? I guess it would be For-Biden entry.



All jokes aside, It will be terrible watching the news for weeks as he refuses to step down and move out of the White House.

Personally, It can't happen fast enough and should have happened when he was impeached. But what a joke the way their politics run!!!

Or should I say, the way they run their politics!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

In my opinion ... they should reform the election process and get rid of the electoral college. I doubt it will happen though.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> In my opinion ... they should reform the election process and get rid of the electoral college. I doubt it will happen though.




+1!!!

Odd, a country where the most and popular votes don't even get accepted.

It reminds me of some of the voting by some of the primitive people in the middle of Africa and parts of Asia.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Keeping the politics out of this discussion, the EC was developed to account for population swings and the founding fathers fear of election by popular vote. The issue is each state has the power to determine how the “electors” are to vote. Some are FPTP others are prorated. The EC is made up of 1 vote for each member of the House plus 1 for each Senator elected....Washington D.C has 3 votes as I understand it. No state can have less than 3 votes. I would think a proportional assignment of EV votes would be the happy medium if you kept the EC. What it does is give smaller populated states disproportionate power in the process...so California with our population vs Minnesota with the population of Hamilton. We have a similar argument on representation here. 10 provinces but two have most of the seats. ( Ont & Que. ). Many times the western provinces feel alienated in the governing process. To win an election, it’s more about understanding the system than the voters.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> All jokes aside, It will be terrible watching the news for weeks as he refuses to step down and move out of the White House.
> 
> Personally, It can't happen fast enough and should have happened when he was impeached. But what a joke the way their politics run!!!
> 
> Or should I say, the way they run their politics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Sad, but all too true, Patrick. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> In my opinion ... they should reform the election process and get rid of the electoral college. I doubt it will happen though.





pm-r said:


> +1!!!
> 
> Odd, a country where the most and popular votes don't even get accepted.
> 
> It reminds me of some of the voting by some of the primitive people in the middle of Africa and parts of Asia.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Both postings are true.


----------



## Dr.G.

"To win an election, it’s more about understanding the system than the voters" A valid point, Rp. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is needed after a long night ……………. and there are still no specific results. We shall see. Coffee anyone?


----------



## CubaMark

I've had my coffee this morning, Marc, but another - perhaps stiffer - might be order.

Depending on how the next couple of days play out, I might just skip the coffee altogether and go to the... additive...


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today....so I guess the root canal south ( North here ) of the border didn’t effect the flow. Never watched a minute of it....awaiting for the movie to come out.

Doing a BBQ tonight as it warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I've had my coffee this morning, Marc, but another - perhaps stiffer - might be order.
> 
> Depending on how the next couple of days play out, I might just skip the coffee altogether and go to the... additive...


Drinks will be on the house if Donald Trump Jr.'s map holds true. I can't see Nova Scotia or Antarctica and the Black Sea going for Trump. We shall see.

Your former country of Mexico, as well as Cuba, did go for Biden in his forecast.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...6dsldnToUQumz259fg0rjO8rvMlonTvxT-R1OvkOpCY4g


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today....so I guess the root canal south ( North here ) of the border didn’t effect the flow. Never watched a minute of it....awaiting for the movie to come out.
> 
> Doing a BBQ tonight as it warm.


The movie will be a remake of "The Night of the Living Dead".


----------



## 18m2

This morning I read an article about a gentleman who ran for the N. Dakota state legislature as a Republican but passed away on October 5. In yesterday's election, he won his seat which, at first I thought "*You can't make that $hit up! *". But later, I came to believe electing a dead Republican candidate might be preferable for some voters to voting for a Democrat. 

The law in N. Dakota allows for the party to choose a replacement when the duly elected candidate retires or passes away. I guess it would be cheaper than having a bi-election.

So it makes sense that a Republican voter would prefer to have the party back-fill the seat with a person the party chooses.

Once a Republican or a Democrat, always a .....


----------



## pm-r

> So it makes sense that a Republican voter would prefer to have the party back-fill the seat with a person the party chooses.



I'm surprised they didn't make a support brace and just prop him up in the Senate or Congress, or whatever the name is that some old members just hang around in, some already in a just-about-dead state!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Might have some outside on my deck, in that it is nearly +10C outside at just past 8AM. A fine day.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be warm here with a high of 17c.


----------



## Rps

A morning smile for you....

Two women were playing golf. One teed off and watched in horror as her ball headed directly toward a foursome of men playing the next hole. The ball hit one of the men. He immediately clasped his hands together at his groin, fell to the ground and proceeded to roll around in agony.

The woman rushed down to the man, and immediately began to apologize. “Please allow me to help. I’m a physical therapist and I know I could relieve your pain if you’d allow me,” she told him.

“Oh, no, I’ll be all right. I’ll be fine in a few minutes,” the man replied. 

It was obvious that he was in agony, lying in the fetal position, still clasping his hands together at his groin.

The female golfer/therapist urged him to let him help him, so at her persistence, he finally allowed her to help.

She gently took his hands away and laid them to his side, loosened his pants and put her hands inside. She administered tender and artful massage to his privates for several long moments and then asked, “How does that feel”?

He replied, “That feels great, but my thumb still hurts like Hell!”


----------



## Rps

And since we have a golf joke...here’s another...

A nun walks into Mother Superior's office and plunks down into a chair. She lets out a sigh heavy with frustration.

'What troubles you, Sister?' asked the Mother Superior. 'I thought this was the day you spent with your family.'

'It was,' sighed the Sister. 'And I went to play golf with my brother. You know I was quite a talented golfer before I devoted my life to Christ.'

'I seem to recall that,' the Mother Superior agreed. 'So I take it your day of recreation was not relaxing?'

'Far from it,' snorted the Sister. 'In fact, I even took the Lord's name in vain today!'

'Goodness, Sister!' gasped the Mother Superior, astonished. 'You must tell me all about it!'

'Well, we were on the fifth tee...and this hole is a monster, Mother Superior 540 yard Par 5, with a nasty dog leg left and a hidden Green... and I hit the drive of my life. I creamed it. The sweetest swing I ever made. And it's flying straight and true, right along the line I wanted... and it hits a bird in mid-flight!'

Oh my!' commiserated the Mother. 'How unfortunate! But surely that didn't make you blaspheme, Sister!'

'No, that wasn't it,' admitted Sister. 'While I was still trying to fathom what had happened, this squirrel runs out of the woods, grabs my ball and runs off down the fairway!' 

'Oh, that would have made me blaspheme!' sympathized the Mother. 

'But I didn't, Mother!' sobbed the Sister. 'And I was so proud of myself! And while I was pondering whether this was a sign from God, this hawk swoops out of the sky and grabs the squirrel and flies off, with my ball still clutched in his paws!'

'So that's when you cursed,' said the Mother with a knowing smile.

'Nope, that wasn't it either,' cried the Sister, anguished, 'because as the hawk started to fly out of sight, the squirrel started struggling, and the hawk dropped him right there on the green, and the ball popped out of his paws and rolled to about 18 inches from the cup!'

Mother Superior sat back in her chair, folded her arms across her chest, fixed on the Sister with a baleful stare and said...

“You missed the f---ing putt, didn't you?”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be warm here with a high of 17c.


 Enjoy the warmth. We are to get that tomorrow ………. hopefully. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

“That feels great, but my thumb still hurts like Hell!” 
“You missed the f---ing putt, didn't you?”

Good ones.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glggureA_Kk

Woke up early to watch the latest results from Georgia. Now, coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be sunny and warm here..... in light of our proximity to the U.S. and Michigan’s propensity to have militias and cults, I’ve decided to avoid these dangerous groups and now practice safe sects.......


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ...
> Woke up early to watch the latest results from Georgia. Now, coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Would this help??? It seems to be quite up-to-date...

_



1 hour ago (15:40 GMT)
*Recount in battleground state Georgia*
Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger – citing a very small margin that gave Biden a very slight edge in the battle ground state of Georgia on Friday – that the state will head into a recount.

Gabriel Sterling, the state’s voting system implementation manager, said in a press conference Friday morning that there are fewer than five thousand votes that need to be counted.

An additional approximately 8,900 military and overseas absentee ballots have been sent out to requesters but not yet returned. Such ballots, he said, if postmarked by Election Day, can be accepted within three days of Election Day.

Click to expand...

_https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...-calm-trump-repeats-unproven-fraud-claim-live



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be sunny and warm here..... in light of our proximity to the U.S. and Michigan’s propensity to have militias and cults, I’ve decided to avoid these dangerous groups and now practice safe sects.......


Very wise. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, I am considered an "overseas absentee ballot" in the State of Georgia. Still, it shall be counted at some point. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit late for breakfast coffee ………. but brunch coffee is brewing . Enjoy


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be very warm here today with a high near 20c..... BBQ weather.

Will be watching the SEC game today......

Then, horror of horrors.....getting the snowblower ready ........


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, I am considered an "overseas absentee ballot" in the State of Georgia. Still, it shall be counted at some point. Paix, mon ami.



Well, it looks like Biden has just about got a majority win in the State of Georgia and some other states very close behind

Nice. And it looks like you pretty well have a nice new president. Great relief here...

Congratulations.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be very warm here today with a high near 20c..... BBQ weather.
> 
> Will be watching the SEC game today......
> 
> Then, horror of horrors.....getting the snowblower ready ........


20C to snow?????? 

Sunny and 19C here with steak on the BBQ tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, it looks like Biden has just about got a majority win in the State of Georgia and some other states very close behind
> 
> Nice. And it looks like you pretty well have a nice new president. Great relief here...
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Georgia will go to a recount I think …………. but Biden has won the day. Game …. Set … Match. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> 20C to snow??????
> 
> Sunny and 19C here with steak on the BBQ tonight.


We will be dropping 20 degrees F by Tuesday.....we get huge swings here in temps.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Georgia will go to a recount I think …………. but Biden has won the day. Game …. Set … Match. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


Not going down the politics road here...but in my view the big winners are the Republicans.


----------



## 18m2

We are about to witness the biggest tantrump in history. :yikes:


----------



## Rps

18m2 said:


> We are about to witness the biggest tantrump in history. :yikes:


Fear the cornered animal!


----------



## 18m2

Trump was reported to be playing golf when the announcement was made ... par for the course.


----------



## Rps

18m2 said:


> Trump was reported to be playing golf when the announcement was made ... par for the course.


Who told him...Kathryn Tapin....he must have had a stroke, or did a little birdie tell him.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> We are about to witness the biggest tantrump in history. :yikes:



I am afraid i think you might be correct, but at least i can avoid tuning in to the stations that cover it.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Keep the Faith. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. What a difference a day makes. Voting tabulations on TV were replaced with pent up relief rallies all over the US. Coffee anyone?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al....will be very warm here today..22c before the drop on Tuesday.

Will be nice to get the TV and news back to normal. I feel sorry for Fact Checkers.....layoffs ( I hope ) are coming.

It was nice to see the stated reinvestment at GM Oshawa....a lot of manufacturing history was there and it’s great to have a new chapter for them to write.

I’m in the process of learning Highway of Heroes by The Trews for Remembrance Day...easy to play but not so much to sing.

I’ve been watching a limited series on Crave called The Good Lord Bird.....with Ethan Hawke, it’s about John Brown....quite good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al....will be very warm here today..22c before the drop on Tuesday.
> 
> Will be nice to get the TV and news back to normal. I feel sorry for Fact Checkers.....layoffs ( I hope ) are coming.
> 
> It was nice to see the stated reinvestment at GM Oshawa....a lot of manufacturing history was there and it’s great to have a new chapter for them to write.
> 
> I’m in the process of learning Highway of Heroes by The Trews for Remembrance Day...easy to play but not so much to sing.
> 
> I’ve been watching a limited series on Crave called The Good Lord Bird.....with Ethan Hawke, it’s about John Brown....quite good.


Morning, Rp. Yes, we are all in for a "new day" with a Biden presidency. We shall see.

I am TVed out. Watching less now and listening to music on the radio, or my wife's classical CD collection.


----------



## Rps

MRc, you think there is any truth to the rumour that Trump is strolling through the White House humming “I’m just Biden my time”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> MRc, you think there is any truth to the rumour that Trump is strolling through the White House humming “I’m just Biden my time”


:lmao:

No, I think that such a tune would be For Biden in the White House these days.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Very warm today, 72f or more. We actually broke heat records yesterday going back to 1915.....
Will be definitely using the BBQ. As we are expecting a temp drop of around 20 degrees by Wednesday....ouch.

Watched some NFL games yesterday...... very poor officiating.... I mean dreadful....

I love fall weather....what I don’t miss is leaf raking....don’t need to here in the city. I remember we used to have about 50 leaf bags in Bowmanville.

Speaking of Leafs.....sad to hear the passing of Howie Meeker...” golly gee wilikers” another one gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Very warm today, 72f or more. We actually broke heat records yesterday going back to 1915.....
> Will be definitely using the BBQ. As we are expecting a temp drop of around 20 degrees by Wednesday....ouch.
> 
> Watched some NFL games yesterday...... very poor officiating.... I mean dreadful....
> 
> I love fall weather....what I don’t miss is leaf raking....don’t need to here in the city. I remember we used to have about 50 leaf bags in Bowmanville.
> 
> Speaking of Leafs.....sad to hear the passing of Howie Meeker...” golly gee wilikers” another one gone.


Morning, Rp. I too dislike raking leaves so I just mow over them and use them as mulch.

I too love Fall weather. 66F here and sunny, which Is nice. SK and AB are getting snow.

"Gosh, golly gee." Yes, sad new about Howie Meeker.


----------



## Rps

A photon is passing through airport security and the TSA agent asks if there is any luggage, to which the photon sez, “ not I’m just travelling light.”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A photon is passing through airport security and the TSA agent asks if there is any luggage, to which the photon sez, “ not I’m just travelling light.”


:lmao::lmao:

An electron walks into a bar and orders a beer. It asks "How much for the beer?" and the bar tender replies "No charge."


----------



## Rps

I saw a shrink’s office that does proton therapy.

I never thought that subatomic particles would need therapy, but I guess it's not easy being positive all the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I saw a shrink’s office that does proton therapy.
> 
> I never thought that subatomic particles would need therapy, but I guess it's not easy being positive all the time.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny day here in Lunenburg, NS, so I shall take my coffee outside on the deck. Feel free to join me. Paix.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will break another temp record today...in some spots here it hit 77f yesterday......but......we drop 20f when the clipper arrives.

A friend posted this a few years ago and I think it sez it all....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will break another temp record today...in some spots here it hit 77f yesterday......but......we drop 20f when the clipper arrives.
> 
> A friend posted this a few years ago and I think it sez it all....
> 
> View attachment 93084


:clap::clap::clap:

A pic of our war memorial here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

This for the Café Chez Marc.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> This for the Café Chez Marc.


We also shall be remembering them...

Many years ago I would have been playing the Last Post and Reveille on my trumpet, as I did for many various Remembrance Day services, even school assemblies.

Very proud moments they were as well. 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We also shall be remembering them...
> 
> Many years ago I would have been playing the Last Post and Reveille on my trumpet, as I did for many various Remembrance Day services, even school assemblies.
> 
> Very proud moments they were as well.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing on this quiet Remembrance Day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw this and thought of Don. 

HOW DID JON RAHM SINK THIS? 

https://www.ctvnews.ca/sports/jon-r...Q1xmCvc68s07GD0Fny2YQJM1RSsBmyNONX4z45T4CG_yc


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> We also shall be remembering them...
> 
> Many years ago I would have been playing the Last Post and Reveille on my trumpet, as I did for many various Remembrance Day services, even school assemblies.
> 
> Very proud moments they were as well.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


 Sadly this year they shall be cowering behind masks, nor will the general public be allowed to be a part of the ceremonies. But we can watch via Zoom. 

For the first year in forever I have chosen not to wear a poppy. The vets we honor died defending the same freedoms, which most Canadians including our local Legions, have now surrendered with hardly a whimper. It is a quiet personal way to protest, but I note that many of the folks along main street have chosen to do the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Sadly this year they shall be cowering behind masks, nor will the general public be allowed to be a part of the ceremonies. But we can watch via Zoom.
> 
> For the first year in forever I have chosen not to wear a poppy. The vets we honor died defending the same freedoms, which most Canadians including our local Legions, have now surrendered with hardly a whimper. It is a quiet personal way to protest, but I note that many of the folks along main street have chosen to do the same.


Here in Nova Scotia, we are doing much the same as they are doing in NL to commemorate Remembrance Day. My wife is making lunch for two widows of vets who live in our neighborhood and we shall deliver it to their doorstep. Lest we forget.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...T1F7r53EbGvIG7jnK5EFR0tEftIz36TzRj3BT10S6H5WM


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kX...WV3Ug0amxElsivZp6jI94HXQqCkR9QOFXTjplKVu_0o5g

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...WV3Ug0amxElsivZp6jI94HXQqCkR9QOFXTjplKVu_0o5g


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Here in Nova Scotia, we are doing much the same as they are doing in NL to commemorate Remembrance Day. My wife is making lunch for two widows of vets who live in our neighborhood and we shall deliver it to their doorstep. Lest we forget.


























However I still maintain there is no danger in people standing shoulder to shoulder, outdoors for a 15 minute ceremony. To say otherwise is to completely blackout basic high school science.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> However I still maintain there is no danger in people standing shoulder to shoulder, outdoors for a 15 minute ceremony. To say otherwise is to completely blackout basic high school science.


Here in Lunenburg, the commemoration was done in shifts, with masks and social distancing. It worked well.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> My wife is making lunch for two widows of vets who live in our neighborhood and we shall deliver it to their doorstep. Lest we forget.


That's truly heartwarming.

We are going to watch the ceremony on TV because the local officials have decided it's a safer option than mass attendance. Also, it's cold outside here on the left coast.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> That's truly heartwarming.
> 
> We are going to watch the ceremony on TV because the local officials have decided it's a safer option than mass attendance. Also, it's cold outside here on the left coast.


Deborah made the lunch and delivered it and chatted on the porch with both ladies. It was a bit over 20C at 3PM here. I stayed home to rake the leaves, in a tee shirt and shorts. Decided to get a bit of sun so I took off my shirt and sat outside for about 20 minutes once I finished raking.


----------



## Rps

A smile for you...

A stand-up comic gets a gig to perform at a old age home.
Soon into his act he notices that most of the old people there are pretty out of it so he tries to tell the same joke twice and people still laugh cos they have already forgotten that they just now heard it.

So he gets a kick out of it and keeps telling the same joke for half an hour and towards the end of it he notices that one old guy is staring at him. He finishes his half hour and is about to leave and that old guy approaches him.

The comic is a bit nervous that the old guy is gonna confront him about what he just did. He braces himself for some uncomfortable confrontation and the old guy ask him "How do you remember all those jokes?!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A smile for you...
> 
> A stand-up comic gets a gig to perform at a old age home.
> Soon into his act he notices that most of the old people there are pretty out of it so he tries to tell the same joke twice and people still laugh cos they have already forgotten that they just now heard it.
> 
> So he gets a kick out of it and keeps telling the same joke for half an hour and towards the end of it he notices that one old guy is staring at him. He finishes his half hour and is about to leave and that old guy approaches him.
> 
> The comic is a bit nervous that the old guy is gonna confront him about what he just did. He braces himself for some uncomfortable confrontation and the old guy ask him "How do you remember all those jokes?!"


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the dogs fed and outside before it starts to rain. Coffee is brewing now. Later ………….


----------



## Rps

Morning all...sunny and very cool here at 6 c, quite a drop from the other day.

I saw someone on Facebook posted they love synonym buns.......I wonder if they are just like grammar used to make....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...sunny and very cool here at 6 c, quite a drop from the other day.
> 
> I saw someone on Facebook posted they love synonym buns.......I wonder if they are just like grammar used to make....


Morning, Rp. How about some hot BT coffee? 19C and cloudy here as we near noon.

"I saw someone on Facebook posted they love synonym buns.......I wonder if they are just like grammar used to make...." :clap::lmao:

"Windsor Regional Hospital CEO David Musyj drove to Ann Arbor, Mich., to pick up medication for an ICU patient that didn't have enough stock available in Ontario. He says he knew he would be subject to quarantine when he returned, but is now making the case for an exemption because of the 'unique situation.'" Interesting.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, yes it is u unusual...but Musyj knows the rules....although it appears they are not equally applied at the border. The question is...is he an essential worker? The fun goes on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes it is u unusual...but Musyj knows the rules....although it appears they are not equally applied at the border. The question is...is he an essential worker? The fun goes on.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning , but on Friday the 13th that is fine with me. Coffee anyone?


----------



## CubaMark

We had a nice cup of maple-flavoured coffee this morning, and shortly I'll be grinding beans for tomorrow's Screech-flavoured cuppa joe. You're welcome to try it, Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> We had a nice cup of maple-flavoured coffee this morning, and shortly I'll be grinding beans for tomorrow's Screech-flavoured cuppa joe. You're welcome to try it, Marc!


Afternoon, Mark. Maple flavored coffee = :love2: …………….. Screech favored coffee = XX)

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, we had to put this up in front of The Café Chez Marc. At least we have a nice poster inside the café .


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, we had to put this up in front of The Café Chez Marc. At least we have a nice poster inside the café .


Bummer!


----------



## Dr.G.

rps said:


> bummer!


:d


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day here, but coffee is brewing . Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al....sunny but cold here today....rain tomorrow.

Looks like we might be heading back to a lockdown here. Decided to do some shopping before the clamp down....my wife asked me if I prefer boxers or briefs...I said depends...........


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, we had to put this up in front of The Café Chez Marc. At least we have a nice poster inside the café .


But not too close!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> But not too close!


Morning Kim....you have snow out there? We got some in the UPA the other day but has since melted. Funny how being surrounded by lakes makes weather dreadful.

So how are things?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 
Happy to join you for coffee, but not the Screech flavoured one, thanks anyway. 

Marc, Kacey FINALLY got her Doxie. She now has a 13 week old, medium haired, male, mini Doxie named Spolumbo. Wonderful happy going temperament.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Kim....you have snow out there? We got some in the UPA the other day but has since melted. Funny how being surrounded by lakes makes weather dreadful.
> 
> So how are things?


Hi Rp, 

Yes, we have snow here, but not a significant amount. The temperature has been hovering around zero so its not melting fast. 

Things are going pretty well, thanks, all things considered. Keeping mostly close to home and getting at least some of the things done on my to-do list. The only problem is that new things keep getting added to the list faster than they are coming off! What is up with THAT?!

How about for you?


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, as I am retired life is like being quarantined anyway. So we do our daily walks and occasionally bump into friends. We are in a hot spot here so everyone is conscious of social distancing and bubbles. But we soldier on. Tovah has been working of family trees and I have been learning the ukulele as a distraction. All members of my family are doing well, so no worries there....ineffect....same-old-same-old.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, as I am retired life is like being quarantined anyway. So we do our daily walks and occasionally bump into friends. We are in a hot spot here so everyone is conscious of social distancing and bubbles. But we soldier on. Tovah has been working of family trees and I have been learning the ukulele as a distraction. All members of my family are doing well, so no worries there....ineffect....same-old-same-old.


Good to hear Rp. I am now semi-retired (again), so yes, I understand your "like quarantine" description. All members of my family are doing well...however Kacey had to get Covid tested because 3 of her friends tested positive. Kacey was lucky and had negative results. I feel some of the latest Alberta Covid restrictions are purposefully targeting Kacey's highly social, and minimally cautious, generation. 

Learning the ukulele is one of the goals on my to-do list. Such a happy little instrument. Are you still playing the banjo? I am (still) working on relearning the guitar and have resumed singing after many decades.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, sadly I haven’t touched my banjo in awhile.....nor my 12 string. I am enamoured with the uke....I fact I was performing in Windsor up and till the restrictions...mostly in bars...which is a minefield if you are my age under Covid...so mostly on YouTube to get my sets in order.

Ukes are wonderful instruments in a variety of sizes..or scales..there is the soprano, which is the typical one you see, concert and tenor and the largest is the baritone...which has different tuning. I have a tenor and a concert. There is a trend amongst Uke players to go out and buy additional ukuleles...it’s called U.A.S. Ukulele Acquisition Syndrome. Many people I know have anywhere between 6 to 10 of them. They are indeed fun and chording is really easy with most songs in the holy trinity ( C,F,G ). If you add Am, Em, D you’ve pretty much covered any song ever written. Many chords are 1 finger most common 2 or 3 finger....so they are fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al....sunny but cold here today....rain tomorrow.
> 
> Looks like we might be heading back to a lockdown here. Decided to do some shopping before the clamp down....my wife asked me if I prefer boxers or briefs...I said depends...........


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> Happy to join you for coffee, but not the Screech flavoured one, thanks anyway.
> 
> Marc, Kacey FINALLY got her Doxie. She now has a 13 week old, medium haired, male, mini Doxie named Spolumbo. Wonderful happy going temperament.


:love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:

Sweetness alert. Who named him? Great news. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> :love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:
> 
> Sweetness alert. Who named him? Great news. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


Thanks, I thought you'd particularly appreciate the news...especially since your Doxie posts 10+ years ago were likely a huge influence. 

Kacey named him. I don't know if you are aware, but Spolumbo's is an excellent sausage crafter/manufacturing company/restaurant based in Calgary. (founded by ex-Calgary Stampeders). So she gets a lot of Ahaaahaha moments with locals when they hear the pup's name.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks, I thought you'd particularly appreciate the news...especially since your Doxie posts 10+ years ago were likely a huge influence.
> 
> Kacey named him. I don't know if you are aware, but Spolumbo's is an excellent sausage crafter/manufacturing company/restaurant based in Calgary. (founded by ex-Calgary Stampeders). So she gets a lot of Ahaaahaha moments with locals when they hear the pup's name.


Tell Kacey that I am glad she finally got a doxie. My wife is from Calgary, so she might know the name of the company. Kudos to you all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing with thoughts of what to have for Sunday Brunch becoming a reality. Enjoy.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All
Hi Kim, I'm Bill, Don't think we've met before.

Coffee please Marc, need all the caffeine I can get.
It's cold ( 2.5°C) here, & wet & windy. very dampish, I prefer the crisp clear cold instead of this stuff.

I guess learning new music / playing is a good way to keep active and mentally involved, ( other than certain attempts at humour )😄
I never did have an interest in music, strange given that three of my brothers are into the modern/bar band stuff. i.e. amps & speaker etc.. But I guess that in certain corners that might not be considered "Real" music.

Anyway, back to working on my "Honey - Do" list and waiting for any new restrictions or lock-down.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All
> Hi Kim, I'm Bill, Don't think we've met before.
> 
> Coffee please Marc, need all the caffeine I can get.
> It's cold ( 2.5°C) here, & wet & windy. very dampish, I prefer the crisp clear cold instead of this stuff.
> 
> I guess learning new music / playing is a good way to keep active and mentally involved, ( other than certain attempts at humour )😄
> I never did have an interest in music, strange given that three of my brothers are into the modern/bar band stuff. i.e. amps & speaker etc.. But I guess that in certain corners that might not be considered "Real" music.
> 
> Anyway, back to working on my "Honey - Do" list and waiting for any new restrictions or lock-down.


Coffee coming right up, Bill. I have a "round to-it" list rather than a "Honey - Do" list.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watching a bit of the Master's golf tournament reminds me of Don.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. 
Bill we had a musical family so I guess I inherited it. But you are never too old to learn...it’s the “gotta wanna” . But we all have strengths....I have no mechanical aptitude what so ever....so my “honey do list” is basically lifting stuff up for my wife.

Marc, I’ve never had a fascination for golf. My kids play...it’s seems everyone does but me. And I can’t bring myself to watch it on TV....I hold it in the same regard as soccer and paint drying...but for those who love the game I think The Masters is as good a play level to watch as any. That said that skip across the water shot you posted Marc was indeed fabulous.....even non golfers would have been amazed.

Doing a pot roast for today....good thing to as it requires little monitoring which frees me up to watch my Sunday programs...Netflix has The Crown starting tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.
> Bill we had a musical family so I guess I inherited it. But you are never too old to learn...it’s the “gotta wanna” . But we all have strengths....I have no mechanical aptitude what so ever....so my “honey do list” is basically lifting stuff up for my wife.
> 
> Marc, I’ve never had a fascination for golf. My kids play...it’s seems everyone does but me. And I can’t bring myself to watch it on TV....I hold it in the same regard as soccer and paint drying...but for those who love the game I think The Masters is as good a play level to watch as any. That said that skip across the water shot you posted Marc was indeed fabulous.....even non golfers would have been amazed.
> 
> Doing a pot roast for today....good thing to as it requires little monitoring which frees me up to watch my Sunday programs...Netflix has The Crown starting tonight.


Don and I used to joke -- I like playing golf (when my knees allowed it) and he liked watching golf in his RV.

Yes, my wife and I shall binge watch The Crown tonight as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbssports.com/golf/news...-all-time-scoring-record-at-augusta-national/

An historic finish and win by Johnson. I think that Don would agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to get the dogs out before the rain gets too heavy. Strong winds might cause power disruptions, so coffee is brewing. Later.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today with the wind chill at around -1....but it is sunny. We are supposed to warmup to the 10s by the middle of the week.

Will have left over pot roast tonight...so dinner will be easy.....so will the cleanup.

This will be a run around week as someone’s vehicle didn’t participate in social distancing in the parking lot on Friday, so getting estimates..should be around $1000. Lucky I have a policy that has a forgiveness clause and the payout won’t attach....which I always wondered how a car sitting in a parking space that gets hit by another is jointly at fault......Believe it or not, I had a friend who had a house that was hit by a car. He was held partially responsible by his insurance company because his house was there.......................... words escape me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here today with the wind chill at around -1....but it is sunny. We are supposed to warmup to the 10s by the middle of the week.
> 
> Will have left over pot roast tonight...so dinner will be easy.....so will the cleanup.
> 
> This will be a run around week as someone’s vehicle didn’t participate in social distancing in the parking lot on Friday, so getting estimates..should be around $1000. Lucky I have a policy that has a forgiveness clause and the payout won’t attach....which I always wondered how a car sitting in a parking space that gets hit by another is jointly at fault......Believe it or not, I had a friend who had a house that was hit by a car. He was held partially responsible by his insurance company because his house was there.......................... words escape me.


Afternoon, Rp. Deborah is going to make some chicken soup with the leftovers from Sunday's whole chicken dinner. :love2:

Strange insurance policy. We have a first accident forgiveness policy, but only if I hit someone. If they hit me, their insurance pays. As for our house, it too is insured but I can't see us paying if someone drives into our home.


----------



## pm-r

> Believe it or not, I had a friend who had a house that was hit by a car. He was held partially responsible by his insurance company because his house was there.......................... words escape me.



That type of insurance blame is one of the reasons that good lawyers were invented and a good reason to use them. I would doubt they would even charge much for such a stupid reason.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That type of insurance blame is one of the reasons that good lawyers were invented and a good reason to use them. I would doubt they would even charge much for such a stupid reason.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:

Our lawyers are from the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. Our barrister, Jason Jinglestars III, QB, is a real shark.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Our lawyers are from the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. Our barrister, Jason Jinglestars III, QB, is a real shark.



That sounds like a good company to keep on the good side of.

When we had some boat engine problems that we had paid the boat insurance to cover for any mechanical damage for about 25 years, when it came time to have the damage repaired, the agent just kept insisting that the problem was "due to Wear and Tear" and they would not cover any damage, and I was fed up fighting them over a previous mishap so I sold the boat to the mechanic for basically a song.

He even wrote the insurance company with pictures and stating he had never seen a motor In such good shape with so many hours on it and so well maintained.

So you sure don't always get what you paid for, but we don't really miss the boat In our older age and condition, nor the various costs to maintain it.

But having a house "in the way of a careening vehicle" Is still leaving me chuckling and scratching my head. That is just so bizarre!!!

No wonder one never sees skid marks where and when a lawyer gets hit by a car in the middle of the road. It should be the same for some insurance companies and their bosses.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds like a good company to keep on the good side of.
> 
> When we had some boat engine problems that we had paid the boat insurance to cover for any mechanical damage for about 25 years, when it came time to have the damage repaired, the agent just kept insisting that the problem was "due to Wear and Tear" and they would not cover any damage, and I was fed up fighting them over a previous mishap so I sold the boat to the mechanic for basically a song.
> 
> He even wrote the insurance company with pictures and stating he had never seen a motor In such good shape with so many hours on it and so well maintained.
> 
> So you sure don't always get what you paid for, but we don't really miss the boat In our older age and condition, nor the various costs to maintain it.
> 
> But having a house "in the way of a careening vehicle" Is still leaving me chuckling and scratching my head. That is just so bizarre!!!
> 
> No wonder one never sees skid marks where and when a lawyer gets hit by a car in the middle of the road. It should be the same for some insurance companies and their bosses.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


https://www.rsagroup.ca/

Keep in mind that I have had car and home insurance since July, 1980 from various insurance companies and have never submitted a claim. RSA gives me all sorts of discounts due to age, lack of claims, smoke and security alarms, etc ………………. and they give me Air Miles. I pay by Visa once a year, and get 4% back in cash from Visa. The agent is about a 5 minute walk from my home, although these days she works from home. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day except for the drip ……… drip ………. drip of the coffee brewing. 

Just got back from the post office and there was a check for $81 from my insurance company. Seems that they are giving discounts to customers in that they assume we are driving less these days. Since I am in rural NS, I get more of a refund than if I was in a major city and had to commute further to work, assuming that I had to come in to work, but less for those in major cities who now telecommute to work via Zoom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, how is your daughter doing in NS? Sadly, as of Monday, there were 25 active coronavirus cases in our province, which, at current rates, is about as many new cases as the province of Ontario registers in two minutes. Most of our cases are in the Halifax area.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.
Hi Marc, she seems to be doing okay. Still job hunting but in this time it is difficult. They haven’t quite made up their minds if they are staying however. She is a big city girl...but with all the junk happening in Toronto that certainly is an inducement to stay.

The Feds appear to be in clampdown mode....Ontario is resisting, and rightly so I believe, as if you clampdown there will be a huge resistance and that could force community spread.....we will see. I spend 15 years in Risk Management.....I don’t the governments “plan” was thought out...well or otherwise.

Michigan is a nightmare with the Governor battling her own State Supreme Court over restrictions. Nova Scotia seems much more compliant and appears to embrace the guidelines.

Will be watching The Crown tonight...at least 2 or 3 episodes. We are so used to binge watching now we almost always avoid regular TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.
> Hi Marc, she seems to be doing okay. Still job hunting but in this time it is difficult. They haven’t quite made up their minds if they are staying however. She is a big city girl...but with all the junk happening in Toronto that certainly is an inducement to stay.
> 
> The Feds appear to be in clampdown mode....Ontario is resisting, and rightly so I believe, as if you clampdown there will be a huge resistance and that could force community spread.....we will see. I spend 15 years in Risk Management.....I don’t the governments “plan” was thought out...well or otherwise.
> 
> Michigan is a nightmare with the Governor battling her own State Supreme Court over restrictions. Nova Scotia seems much more compliant and appears to embrace the guidelines.
> 
> Will be watching The Crown tonight...at least 2 or 3 episodes. We are so used to binge watching now we almost always avoid regular TV.


I hear that things work-wise are picking up in the Halifax area due, in part, to the low covid rates. Our hospitals are not overrun and at this time, there are only 17 confirmed cases of influenza in Canada, with none in NS. There seems to be good compliance re masks and social distancing and no major gatherings, which is helpful here in NS. 

We have watched the episodes up to their Australia trip (just finished the Fagan one).


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game here, with cold temps outside. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game here, with cold temps outside. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, cold here as well at -4c. No snow yet but so cold poor Guinness was stuck to a tree this morning. However we are supposed to be up in the 14c range by Friday....up and down the temps go.

Watched first 3 episodes of The Crown last night. The difficult thing about shows such as this is they are shows for entertainment and not historical fact....I wonder how many people watching think the depiction is truth rather than artistic license.

If you haven’t had a chance to watch The Queen’s Gambit you should...a truly excellent series....and not about royalty.

I’ve been working on an old blues number...Before You Accuse Me.....trying to get a blues strum is not easy for me but we soldier on.

Was lucky enough to get my Flu shot at my doctor’s office....I haven’t seen anyone dressed in that much protective gear since my days touring the car plant’s paint shop.

It must be frightening for the medical profession right now....you don’t know whose a carrier...hats off to them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, cold here as well at -4c. No snow yet but so cold poor Guinness was stuck to a tree this morning. However we are supposed to be up in the 14c range by Friday....up and down the temps go.
> 
> Watched first 3 episodes of The Crown last night. The difficult thing about shows such as this is they are shows for entertainment and not historical fact....I wonder how many people watching think the depiction is truth rather than artistic license.
> 
> If you haven’t had a chance to watch The Queen’s Gambit you should...a truly excellent series....and not about royalty.
> 
> I’ve been working on an old blues number...Before You Accuse Me.....trying to get a blues strum is not easy for me but we soldier on.
> 
> Was lucky enough to get my Flu shot at my doctor’s office....I haven’t seen anyone dressed in that much protective gear since my days touring the car plant’s paint shop.
> 
> It must be frightening for the medical profession right now....you don’t know whose a carrier...hats off to them.


Afternoon, Rp. Deborah and I are zipping through The Crown. I find the historical details most interesting. Not sure if we are up to The Queen's Gambit, which deals with addiction. We would like something uplifting these days.

We got our flu shot last month before the rush. Only 17 cases of confirmed flu in ALL of Canada so far this year.


----------



## Rps

I’m hoping our Covid restrictions and precautions help in minimizing the flu this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m hoping our Covid restrictions and precautions help in minimizing the flu this year.


Only 17 cases in all of Canada, with none in the four Atlantic provinces. Sadly, NS is running low on available flu vaccines due to the large uptick in people wanting the shot this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A chilly morning so hot coffee is the name of the game today.

A friend posted this pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/dachshund-saves-chiweenie-mountain-lion-attack

I wonder if Don would have put this item in SAP? Still miss him and the daily SAP posting.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Quite a swing in temps here....will be 16c today....was -4c yesterday.......so BBQ weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Quite a swing in temps here....will be 16c today....was -4c yesterday.......so BBQ weather.


:clap::clap:

3C here now and 13C tomorrow. Strange weather swings these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to see our Atlantic Bubble seems to be working.

"As of November 15th, this is how provinces in Canada compared with US states for new daily COVID-19 infections (7 day average) per 100,000 people."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day once again, which seems to be the order of the day most days. Coffee anyone?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be a sunny 17c here today....BBQ weather again......oh the humanity of it all!

Your chart above is interesting.....sadly in the U.S. the contact rates fall along political lines. Some mid west states have an exposure test rate of 50%...Toronto has one of 6%......I guess there is a difference between herd mentality and heard mentality.....

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Will be a sunny 17c here today....BBQ weather again......oh the humanity of it all!
> 
> Your chart above is interesting.....sadly in the U.S. the contact rates fall along political lines. Some mid west states have an exposure test rate of 50%...Toronto has one of 6%......I guess there is a difference between herd mentality and heard mentality.....
> 
> Stay safe everyone.


Afternoon, Rp. Somewhat sunny and 14C here. We had some hamburgers on the BBQ for lunch.

Valid points re the chart. Luckily, NS is at the bottom.


----------



## 18m2

We were pretty fortunate here on Vancouver Island but then the snowbirds discovered we have some empty trailer parks and less ugly weather than Estavan or Sylvan Lake or Salmon Arm and started filling up all the camping spots. 

I understand from the Provincial Health Guru that the transmission rate has increased due to travelers to the Island.

Too little and too late.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> We were pretty fortunate here on Vancouver Island but then the snowbirds discovered we have some empty trailer parks and less ugly weather than Estavan or Sylvan Lake or Salmon Arm and started filling up all the camping spots.
> 
> I understand from the Provincial Health Guru that the transmission rate has increased due to travelers to the Island.
> 
> Too little and too late.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning, which is fine with me. Mild enough to have coffee out on my deck and watch the sun rise in the east.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc....cloudy and 4c here.....a large drop in temps from yesterday and there is a rumour that we may see the “S” word!

Will be watching the S.E.C. game today....I have grown to like College ball...I find it much better than the No Fun League.

I’ve got one episode of The Crown left....much dramatic licence there, but is a good watch. As for The Queen’s Gambit...yes there is some addiction there, but also it’s a story about a female chess prodigy.....quite good actually.

We have been moved back to “Orange” here...so we have reacquired some restrictions....hoping we don’t go the full shut down route.
One thing I have noticed is how many disguarded face masks I see strewn everywhere......a few months ago you couldn’t find any anywhere outside of Amazon from China...now they litter the streets and parking lots with very little public chastising......would be a different story if they were condoms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc....cloudy and 4c here.....a large drop in temps from yesterday and there is a rumour that we may see the “S” word!
> 
> Will be watching the S.E.C. game today....I have grown to like College ball...I find it much better than the No Fun League.
> 
> I’ve got one episode of The Crown left....much dramatic licence there, but is a good watch. As for The Queen’s Gambit...yes there is some addiction there, but also it’s a story about a female chess prodigy.....quite good actually.
> 
> We have been moved back to “Orange” here...so we have reacquired some restrictions....hoping we don’t go the full shut down route.
> One thing I have noticed is how many disguarded face masks I see strewn everywhere......a few months ago you couldn’t find any anywhere outside of Amazon from China...now they litter the streets and parking lots with very little public chastising......would be a different story if they were condoms.


Afternoon, Rp. Sunny and 14C here today. Was just outside on my deck in a tee shirt and shorts watching the dogs play in the back yard.

I got to see/like SEC football games during my three years at the university of Georgia where I earned my doctorate degree. That is a very competitive division.

We finished the Crown but might not watch Queen's Gambit due to the addiction parts. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

With so many sporting events cancelled, they are going to televise the World Origami Championship. However, it's on Paperview.


----------



## groovetube

Well. It sure has been a long time. Over 7 years in fact. This place is actually still running!

How are you few who are left? I see things haven't improved in the 'other threads'. You were right Dr. G about that  Hope you are well.


----------



## Rps

Groove, how the hell are you? Been ages since I’ve seen a post by you how are things?


----------



## groovetube

not bad rps. Hope you are keeping safe in these crazy times. Been heavily focused on music, a great resurgence in my career so I went with it. I no longer run any web businesses purely music. So Ive avoided the forum thing for the most part, and still will except for some banter in some peaceful threads like this one. I did have a chuckle at the avatar I last left. Hard to believe it's been 7 years?

Some things change, and well, some things, stay the same I guess


----------



## Rps

That’s great! Drumming if I recall....do I remember correctly you live in “the hammer”. Music business is in tatters for live performances....and it looks like it’s getting worse. You doing session and YouTube ?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well. It sure has been a long time. Over 7 years in fact. This place is actually still running!
> 
> How are you few who are left? I see things haven't improved in the 'other threads'. You were right Dr. G about that  Hope you are well.


Welcome home, gt. The Shang thread shall survive all the bitterness and hateful comments found in some of the other threads. We are an oasis in a sea of troubles.

So, how is Life treating you these days?


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Well._* It sure has been a long time. Over 7 years in fact.*_ This place is actually still running!
> 
> How are you few who are left? I see things haven't improved in the 'other threads'. You were right Dr. G about that  Hope you are well.



How time flies, it was actually Feb 25th, 2014, 03:46 PM when you last previously posted, appropriately to a post:


> _this place has truly degenerated into an absolute ****hole.[_/QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome back to a bit more normal Forum thread.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## groovetube

Hah. And I wasn’t wrong! Hasn’t changed much since then I see. Well I guess it’s almost, 7 years! That was a few months before my mom passed away in April of 2014, one of the worst days of my life. It was then seeing someone so close to me slip away right in front of me that I began to realize that wasting time with people who don’t deserve a single moment of my valuable time was just that, a total useless waste of time. Glad this thread is here, I can come by and say hi. 

Hope everyone is keeping safe. We’re back in total lockdown as of this Monday here in Toronto, watching the US is absolutely terrifying. Having an absolute madman bent on destruction and saving his own skin, seeing the death and tragedy and what is about to hit them over the next few months, is heart breaking. I want nothing to do with those arguing about the self serving politics of it all. Regardless of what politic you say you identify with, it’s now about people. People and their safety and security. It’s not going well right now and I can only pray things improve with better leadership whatever form that is. 

Be safe everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How time flies, it was actually Feb 25th, 2014, 03:46 PM when you last previously posted, appropriately to a post:
> 
> 
> 
> _this place has truly degenerated into an absolute ****hole.[_/QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome back to a bit more normal Forum thread.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======
> 
> 
> 
> :clap::clap::clap:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Hah. And I wasn’t wrong! Hasn’t changed much since then I see. Well I guess it’s almost, 7 years! That was a few months before my mom passed away in April of 2014, one of the worst days of my life. It was then seeing someone so close to me slip away right in front of me that I began to realize that wasting time with people who don’t deserve a single moment of my valuable time was just that, a total useless waste of time. Glad this thread is here, I can come by and say hi.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping safe. We’re back in total lockdown as of this Monday here in Toronto, watching the US is absolutely terrifying. Having an absolute madman bent on destruction and saving his own skin, seeing the death and tragedy and what is about to hit them over the next few months, is heart breaking. I want nothing to do with those arguing about the self serving politics of it all. Regardless of what politic you say you identify with, it’s now about people. People and their safety and security. It’s not going well right now and I can only pray things improve with better leadership whatever form that is.
> 
> Be safe everyone.


As I told you way back when, I can relate to the loss of your mother. I lost my mom in a similar manner. Still, the memories we have of them last forever. :love2:

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> ... We’re back in total lockdown as of this Monday here in Toronto, ...



With the severity of the situation there, I really don't understand why they waited until Monday to initiate the Lockdown.

The COVID virus doesn't take a break on the weekend!!!



> I began to realize that wasting time with people who don’t deserve a single moment of my valuable time was just that, a total useless waste of time...


So true. Life is so short already...



> I want nothing to do with those arguing about the self serving politics of it all. Regardless of what politic you say you identify with, it’s now about people. People and their safety and security. It’s not going well right now and I can only pray things improve with better leadership whatever form that is.


Again, so true. I find it hard to fathom what is happening in that country just south of us. Well, most of us that is.

BTW: How did the US/Canada boarder get so messed up in parts of the country towards the East. Bizarre where some of the boarder actually goes and why??? 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Welcome back, gt! It’s been good to keep up with you as well on the book of face. The whack jobs tend to steer clear of this thread and even on the American thread they’ve simmered down since Trump got his arse kicked. Other voices are finally emerging. Hope you stick around!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Welcome back, gt! It’s been good to keep up with you as well on the book of face. The whack jobs tend to steer clear of this thread and even on the American thread they’ve simmered down since Trump got his arse kicked. Other voices are finally emerging. Hope you stick around!


Yes, Frank, we welcome one and all to this oasis called The Shang.

Coffee is on the house today for everyone ……………. and there might even be some freshly baked goodies later. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

These days, especially these days, Ive learned (and still learning it seems) to ignore the ones I don't want to interact with. It took me a while to go through and let go of the friends that caused nothing but anger and crap on my facebook, including a cousin who spouts nothing but conspiracy stuff that makes most sane people go, yiiiiiiikes... It really is true, you will never ever convince a certain type of individual, and they will spend a great deal of time letting off their steam wherever they feel someone might be listening and nor should you. I believe that many of them aren't really bad people, and I suspect that some, deep down, know when something doesn't feel right. But these days are unprecedented times, and people are looking for someone to blame. There's always plenty of 'leaders' more than happy to tell you why your life is miserable, and who you should be angry at. It's a condition of constant outrage. Facebook is probably, the worst Ive seen yet that actively promotes this. Just look anywhere you wish, whatever your media poison is, there's a well funded outlet of sorts who will openly tell you, just who to be angry at, why you should have a gun, go downtown and intimidate, yell at people, take no guff, all of it.

But the vast majority of people, all really just want peace, their health, for family and loved ones, no one really enjoys hate. But it's so easy, and it only compounds. I see no reason to even attempt engaging those who refuse to have a conversation, merely spewing hate, vile nonsense of any political stripe really. I'll just leave them to their noble work 

pm-r Im not sure why they waited for lockdown, it isn't as if they didn't know, and we have clear examples of the lockdowns working watching Europe Britain and Australia, but here we are and hopefully, enough people will get the memo how serious this really is. I know two people who lost their lives, one was 41 healthy and tragically left his wife and beautiful one year old son. When you see something like that, it hits you, hard. I have many friends around the world from my travels who have been infected, and a few are not in good condition (long haulers), this is not a disease to be dismissed from my perspective, and our greatest concern should be, how do we keep people safe. That's about as far as I'll go on any issues here to keep some peace. Which I appreciate. Cheers.


----------



## Rps

Groove I live across the river from Detroit.....and you have no idea.....I wouldn’t have enough time to tell you about them and their thoughts on Covid.....if you guys think where you are is scary....here it’s terrifying.


----------



## Rps

Patrick, isn’t there a point 20 minutes from Vancouver that is in the U.S. but should be Canada...is it Point Lewis...can’t remember the name but literally on one side of the road is the U.S. and on the other Canada. This was caused by the British using metric and the U.S. using Imperial measurements I believe.


----------



## Rps

I went for my eye test yesterday.
Optician said :"I want you to look into this machinery and tell me what you see.."
I replied:"I see a geezer eating a bat, pubs closed and people wearing masks "
'Fantastic '..he says 'you've got 2020 vision '


----------



## Freddie_Biff

There is a great deal of divisiveness in the world today, particularly in the US, and it’s going to take some time and a lot of effort to heal. Good leadership makes a difference, as in New Zealand for example. I hope wiser heads prevail.


----------



## Dr.G.

"But the vast majority of people, all really just want peace, their health, for family and loved ones, no one really enjoys hate. But it's so easy, and it only compounds. I see no reason to even attempt engaging those who refuse to have a conversation, merely spewing hate, vile nonsense of any political stripe really. I'll just leave them to their noble work "

A wise point, gt. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I went for my eye test yesterday.
> Optician said :"I want you to look into this machinery and tell me what you see.."
> I replied:"I see a geezer eating a bat, pubs closed and people wearing masks "
> 'Fantastic '..he says 'you've got 2020 vision '


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> There is a great deal of divisiveness in the world today, particularly in the US, and it’s going to take some time and a lot of effort to heal. Good leadership makes a difference, as in New Zealand for example. I hope wiser heads prevail.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

As part of their early Black Friday sale, I ordered a chicken and an egg on Amazon.ca

I shall let you all know which arrives first.


----------



## 18m2

Rps said:


> Patrick, isn’t there a point 20 minutes from Vancouver that is in the U.S. but should be Canada...is it Point Lewis...can’t remember the name but literally on one side of the road is the U.S. and on the other Canada. This was caused by the British using metric and the U.S. using Imperial measurements I believe.


I suspect you are referring to Point Roberts, an anomaly of people making decisions on borders that had no business being involved 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/P...6ed49177b716a!8m2!3d48.9883827!4d-123.0568693

Point Roberts was a favourite of BC residents who wanted to buy cheap fuel and avoid the cost of having parcels shipped to Canada and paying for courier clearance fees. When we lived on the Lower Mainland I was a frequent visitor to "Point Bob".


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good (snowy) Day All

Sitting here, nice and warm, watching the snow flakes fall, quite quiet and peaceful. 
I think I should have been a Hermit. Really enjoying the clean white cover over all the old grass, leaves etc.

Taking the day off. 
I'd like a cup of your finest coffee Marc, if you have any on hand. I'll add a little touch of Irish Mist to smooth things out.
Anyone else want a wee drop or two?

@ Grovetube - Hi, I'm Bill, nice to know there still are sane people around, hope you join in often.


----------



## Rps

Hi Bill...snow not my thing. We have a sprinkling but is quickly melting...will hit 14 c by Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good (snowy) Day All
> 
> Sitting here, nice and warm, watching the snow flakes fall, quite quiet and peaceful.
> I think I should have been a Hermit. Really enjoying the clean white cover over all the old grass, leaves etc.
> 
> Taking the day off.
> I'd like a cup of your finest coffee Marc, if you have any on hand. I'll add a little touch of Irish Mist to smooth things out.
> Anyone else want a wee drop or two?
> 
> @ Grovetube - Hi, I'm Bill, nice to know there still are sane people around, hope you join in often.


Coffee coming right up, Bill. However, please keep the talk of snow at a minimum. Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## groovetube

Hi Bill. Well sanity is relative... to what I’m not sure. I’m happy to pop by once in a while or more since we’re all couped up._ As long as it’s peaceful_. I have no appetite for nonsense anymore. I knew many members here personally in real life and unfortunately they all left for that reason. I miss the old days when things were lively and fun, more earlier 2000s. It was a few years later when things suddenly got really nasty. I got caught in the muck and needed some fresh air. Almost 7 years lol.

Rps I know a number of people in border towns that have a lot of problems with Americans coming in and heading out to restaurants and shopping without quarantining etc. it’s worrisome especially for older people. Here in Toronto it’s just a crush of millions of people. We live in a really amazing downtown residential area. We’re very lucky here, we live in a nice big detached house, lots of room, my wife has her work from home office in the 3rd floor studio (used to be two bedrooms opened right up) and I built an extensive recording studio downstairs that I have retooled easily and teach students via zoom and work on many records and have done a number of video prerecord performances. I’ve been lucky to have been asked to do a few from a couple really incredible facilities here live, in a very well run socially distanced operation. We’re very very lucky. 

I can just count my blessings and hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Rps

GT, that’s all one can ask for isn’t it...stay safe and be well. I am trying to learn who to do Zoom sessions. I haven’t performed live since Feb. I have seen many great zoom sessions so I am wanting to learn how to run one. Technology can be great when it’s not trying to be our enemy.....


----------



## Rps

Okay so the first three words you see in the attached chart will outline your 2021.......


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> GT, that’s all one can ask for isn’t it...stay safe and be well. I am trying to learn who to do Zoom sessions. I haven’t performed live since Feb. I have seen many great zoom sessions so I am wanting to learn how to run one. Technology can be great when it’s not trying to be our enemy.....


Zoom is not bad, teaching over video is really different, but Ive discovered some real benefits so Ive focused on that for my students. Most of my students are high schoolers so for me, its a real kick in the backside as they are soooo, damn fast and smart. I have to practice a lot to keep up with these guys.

Performing over zoom, well its a one man/woman show. The latency is far too great for it to work playing together in any way. I didn't know you played 'live', what do you play? Ive done 3 online shows so far, 2 were prerecords. Im doing another I think soon at the new elmo that was recently completely redone. You should see that place. Wow.


----------



## Rps

Hi GT, I play a little banjo but lately been doing ukulele. It’s a fascinating instrument that can cover a vast range of music styles. And there are many, many uke groups out there....Toronto has a huge one. I perform in Windsor with our Windsor Uke Circle. 

I haven’t been to the Elmo in decades....and I mean decades....lot of musical history there...glad it’s alive again.

Prior to retiring I’ve taught in video sessions....I’m not a fan but each their own...I miss the floor time and reading the students body language.

Glad you are dropping in....


----------



## Dr.G.

"I can just count my blessings and hope everyone is ok." Amen, brother gt. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay so the first three words you see in the attached chart will outline your 2021.......
> 
> View attachment 93106


Wine, pizza and butter.


----------



## 18m2

pot
boobs
money

and vodka too


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> pot
> boobs
> money
> 
> and vodka too


:lmao:


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Okay so the first three words you see in the attached chart will outline your 2021.......
> 
> View attachment 93106



Nachos, crabs and homosex (??)


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Nachos, crabs and homosex (??)


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wine, pizza and butter.


Mine was wine, penis, age...........hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Mine was wine, penis, age...........hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early today in that I have an early morning appointment to get my snow tires installed on our car. There is no snow in the immediate forecast, but I figured that better to be safe than sorry. Coffee anyone?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Grey here today.......I, too, will be putting the snow tires on.

A morning smile for you.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Grey here today.......I, too, will be putting the snow tires on.
> 
> A morning smile for you.....
> 
> View attachment 93108


:lmao::lmao:

Drove home with my new studded snow tires in pouring rain and 12C temps. Still, we can get snow and black ice at any point this time of the year.


----------



## 18m2

I'm going to wait until we have a definite forecast of snow then I'll put the snow tires on. My snow tires are noisy.

We are supposed to have winter snow tires on to cross the Malahat to go to Victoria. I trust the RCMP only hand out tickets if it actually snows.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :
> Drove home _*with my new studded snow tires *_in pouring rain and 12C temps. Still, we can get snow and black ice at any point this time of the year.



Hmmm...??? It is my understanding that for most winter driving situations that the use of studded snow tires has fallen out of favor, mainly due to better rubber compounds and tire designs.



> There are two main types of winter tires, studded and studless. Studded tires were the must-have snow tires for a long time, but advances in rubber compounds and other winter tire technologies have changed the minds of many drivers.
> ...
> Although studded tires are capable of handling icy driving situations, improvements in the rubber compounds of modern studless winter tires have made them more capable of handling some of winter's most extreme driving situations.


https://www.bridgestonetire.com/tre...ed/snow-tires-studded-tires-vs-studless-tires

In some situations, studded snow tires can actually increase one's emergency braking distance, so plan ahead. 

Then again, there's always another side to the argument and discussion, and not forgetting tire designs etc. Especially some Nokian tire models, exclusive to Kal Tire in Canada.
https://info.kaltire.com/myths-studded-winter-tires/



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Well got all my Christmas shopping bought and presents wrapped....


----------



## pm-r

> I trust the RCMP only hand out tickets if it actually snows.



Apparently the "Perfect Peter" RCMP cops can and have handed out tickets for not having adequate tires in their opinion, and for a while, were even issuing tickets if the tires didn't have the mountain peaks icon and they considered the M&S only labelled icon tires (completely legal by law) as inadequate.

I think a few good court judges have got them trained better the last few years and told them to adhere to the laws of the road. not their interpretation of the laws or their personal opinions!!! Some all of them can really be a real Pain in the arse at times.

BTW: Carrying car tire chains is also still a legal alternative, but they don't seem to follow that law consistently. 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

BC Ferries mask decals cause a stir. There are rumours they are going to replace them after everyone has seen them. The decals are likely the best attention getters yet.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> BC Ferries mask decals cause a stir. There are rumours they are going to replace them after everyone has seen them. The decals are likely the best attention getters yet.



I'll bet that there are thousands upon thousands of viewers who had never even heard of or knew about BC Ferries until this decal hit the scene.

And no, it has nothing to do about those little fairies that fly down from the clouds with wings on their back or the fruity type individuals!!! 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I'm going to wait until we have a definite forecast of snow then I'll put the snow tires on. My snow tires are noisy.
> 
> We are supposed to have winter snow tires on to cross the Malahat to go to Victoria. I trust the RCMP only hand out tickets if it actually snows.


I wait until the temps are below 7C constantly. This is the temp when snow tires are most useful …………. along with the chance of a quick snowstorm. I also get a discount from my auto insurance company for having snow tires on the car.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? It is my understanding that for most winter driving situations that the use of studded snow tires has fallen out of favor, mainly due to better rubber compounds and tire designs.
> 
> 
> https://www.bridgestonetire.com/tre...ed/snow-tires-studded-tires-vs-studless-tires
> 
> In some situations, studded snow tires can actually increase one's emergency braking distance, so plan ahead.
> 
> Then again, there's always another side to the argument and discussion, and not forgetting tire designs etc. Especially some Nokian tire models, exclusive to Kal Tire in Canada.
> https://info.kaltire.com/myths-studded-winter-tires/
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


All I know is that we have avoided a few major car accidents because we had studded snow tires. We get an insurance break here in NS if we have snow tires, which are mandatory, but also a break if they are studded.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well got all my Christmas shopping bought and presents wrapped....
> 
> View attachment 93112


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. Coffee is starting to brew. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

Good morning. So, although this happened a little while ago, I understand Since has passed away. I wanted to say something here, the other thread well Im not into conflict here so... while everyone knows Sinc and I didn't get on many times, it still doesn't stand in the way of me offering my sincere condolences to his family and best wishes. Disagreements of that sort is just that. Often irrelevant in the scheme of things.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Good morning. So, although this happened a little while ago, I understand Since has passed away. I wanted to say something here, the other thread well Im not into conflict here so... while everyone knows Sinc and I didn't get on many times, it still doesn't stand in the way of me offering my sincere condolences to his family and best wishes. Disagreements of that sort is just that. Often irrelevant in the scheme of things.


Morning, gt.

Fine words. Don and I disagreed on many things politically, but we agreed to disagree and remain friends. Our biggest disagreement was over which version of "3:10 to Yuma" was the best version -- he chose the classic original version and I chose the latest one. Still, he was like an older brother to me. He shall be missed.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> I wait until the temps are below 7C constantly. This is the temp when snow tires are most useful …………. along with the chance of a quick snowstorm. I also get a discount from my auto insurance company for having snow tires on the car.


Dr ... I have a vehicle lift in my workshop so swapping tires, start to finish, is an hour away.

In my opinion, snow tires are good, studded snow tires are better, chains are better still and chains with ice lugs are best. With those, you can keep going until you are really stuck.:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> ... I have a vehicle lift in my workshop so swapping tires, start to finish, is an hour away.



Nice... And I trust your tires are all mounted on their own separate metal rims. 

It sounds like you don't have the tire changes down to some of those of absurd Pit Stop tire changing times. 

But they do have and use a few extra hands:
https://youtu.be/U1MnVvVRkSk



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Dr ... I have a vehicle lift in my workshop so swapping tires, start to finish, is an hour away.
> 
> In my opinion, snow tires are good, studded snow tires are better, chains are better still and chains with ice lugs are best. With those, you can keep going until you are really stuck.:lmao:


To be honest, unless we have to go out with the car in winter during any bad weather, we choose to stay at home.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> To be honest, unless we have to go out with the car in winter during any bad weather, we choose to stay at home.



Out here on the wet coast, the Health Authorities would appreciate it if we all just stayed home regardless of any weather conditions, especially during any peak in COVID cases as we are currently experiencing.

Stay home, stay healthy. No friends or guests allowed!!! 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Out here on the wet coast, the Health Authorities would appreciate it if we all just stayed home regardless of any weather conditions, especially during any peak in COVID cases as we are currently experiencing.
> 
> Stay home, stay healthy. No friends or guests allowed!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


They are asking folks not to travel to the Halifax area from other parts of NS because that is where the new outbreaks of Covid are coming from this week.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Social gatherings have been outlawed now in Alberta as well, unless it’s no more than 10 people and it’s outdoors. All of my classes go online starting Monday and stay that way until the second week of January. After that, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Social gatherings have been outlawed now in Alberta as well, unless it’s no more than 10 people and it’s outdoors. All of my classes go online starting Monday and stay that way until the second week of January. After that, we shall see.


Stay well and stay safe, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all . Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

we are day 3 into our 28 day lockdown here in Toronto. There were a few restaurants that tried to open defying orders but they were (thankfully) shut down pretty fast. We heard this morning a well known white supremacy group leader was headed to that place to start up a protest, so not only do we see the underpinnings of all this, but unfortunately, things will get ugly at a time I think most of us, are really trying to get through this terrible situation and keep ourselves and our loved ones safe.

I heard someone say something not long ago that rings true. In a bad crisis, look for the helpers. I think this statement is truly powerful at a time like this. I find if I only look at the negative ones and the truly deluded (as I see it) and get worked up and angry (with online retorts and confrontations) I completely miss out on the good and the truly wonderful humans who deserves our attention and praise. Im writing this to remind myself really... some mornings, you see to many negative things.

I have freshly ground kicking horse in a nice big stainless French press brewed at the right temperature I wish I could share  Im feeling very lucky this morning. stay safe.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All.
Miserable weather today, cold, wet - rain/snow mix.
Fortified coffee please Marc.

We're staying home today also. Have just too much to do, I'm reminded that the holidays are coming soon, But, I'm retired!!!

I thought that when retired, every day would be a holiday. No?

Anyway, Chin up & Carry-on Eh!


Another cup please Marc


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> we are day 3 into our 28 day lockdown here in Toronto. There were a few restaurants that tried to open defying orders but they were (thankfully) shut down pretty fast. We heard this morning a well known white supremacy group leader was headed to that place to start up a protest, so not only do we see the underpinnings of all this, but unfortunately, things will get ugly at a time I think most of us, are really trying to get through this terrible situation and keep ourselves and our loved ones safe.
> 
> I heard someone say something not long ago that rings true. In a bad crisis, look for the helpers. I think this statement is truly powerful at a time like this. I find if I only look at the negative ones and the truly deluded (as I see it) and get worked up and angry (with online retorts and confrontations) I completely miss out on the good and the truly wonderful humans who deserves our attention and praise. Im writing this to remind myself really... some mornings, you see to many negative things.
> 
> I have freshly ground kicking horse in a nice big stainless French press brewed at the right temperature I wish I could share  Im feeling very lucky this morning. stay safe.



I think that someone was Fred Rogers talking about something his mother used to say, if I remember correctly. Wise words.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> we are day 3 into our 28 day lockdown here in Toronto. There were a few restaurants that tried to open defying orders but they were (thankfully) shut down pretty fast. We heard this morning a well known white supremacy group leader was headed to that place to start up a protest, so not only do we see the underpinnings of all this, but unfortunately, things will get ugly at a time I think most of us, are really trying to get through this terrible situation and keep ourselves and our loved ones safe.
> 
> I heard someone say something not long ago that rings true. In a bad crisis, look for the helpers. I think this statement is truly powerful at a time like this. I find if I only look at the negative ones and the truly deluded (as I see it) and get worked up and angry (with online retorts and confrontations) I completely miss out on the good and the truly wonderful humans who deserves our attention and praise. Im writing this to remind myself really... some mornings, you see to many negative things.
> 
> I have freshly ground kicking horse in a nice big stainless French press brewed at the right temperature I wish I could share  Im feeling very lucky this morning. stay safe.


All fine sentiments, gt ……………. and good coffee. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All.
> Miserable weather today, cold, wet - rain/snow mix.
> Fortified coffee please Marc.
> 
> We're staying home today also. Have just too much to do, I'm reminded that the holidays are coming soon, But, I'm retired!!!
> 
> I thought that when retired, every day would be a holiday. No?
> 
> Anyway, Chin up & Carry-on Eh!
> 
> 
> Another cup please Marc


Coffee coming right up, Bill. Stay well and stay safe. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I think that someone was Fred Rogers talking about something his mother used to say, if I remember correctly. Wise words.


Good old Mr. Rogers. Welcome to our neighborhood. :love2:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Rainy and dull here in Windsor...but we should hit 14c today and tomorrow.

Since it’s good to start your day with a laugh....you can have one at my expense with a little fun on one coffee....Butter Toffee of course.

https://youtu.be/rOYRvt53NU0


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Rainy and dull here in Windsor...but we should hit 14c today and tomorrow.
> 
> Since it’s good to start your day with a laugh....you can have one at my expense with a little fun on one coffee....Butter Toffee of course.
> 
> https://youtu.be/rOYRvt53NU0


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: Bravo. That was you, correct?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: Bravo. That was you, correct?


In all my one morning coffee glory....or should that be gory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> In all my one morning coffee glory....or should that be gory.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A little warmer today and damp. This is shopping day for me as I make out our grocery lists. Nice thing about Windsor is it is a small city with a huge selection of grocery stores all within a minute or two of each other....plus we have many many local markets....always an adventure.

Football day today in the U.S. so I will be watching.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A little warmer today and damp. This is shopping day for me as I make out our grocery lists. Nice thing about Windsor is it is a small city with a huge selection of grocery stores all within a minute or two of each other....plus we have many many local markets....always an adventure.
> 
> Football day today in the U.S. so I will be watching.......


Morning, Rp. Care for some pre-shopping coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting if true. 

"original meaning of a deck of playing cards:
52 cards for 52 weeks in the year.
2 colors for day and night 
4 suits for the 4 seasons and 13 weeks per season.
Twelve court cards representing the 12 months.
If we add each of the cards (ace + ace + ace + ace + two + two + three + seven + eight ... and etc) of the game we will get 364.
The card game is an agricultural calendar that told us about the weeks and the seasons.
With each new season, it was King's week, followed by Queen's week, Jack's and so on until AS week changed seasons and we started over with a new color.
Jokers were used in leap years.
And you, did you know it?"


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, any BT? Very interesting on the playing cards.....which of course I didn’t know. Looks like we are heading into Red today here, which is in our nomenclature for Covid.....not good....meaning we will be back to lockdown. Oh well, other than follow the rules and keep wary what else is there....stay safe is the order of the day.

I must say not seeing anyone is a bit draining on us....but brighter days are ahead I am sure of that....


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning all

Foggy & wet but a bit warmer here. Very dull.

Got to looking at pictures I took in Newfoundland in 2012, great weather, lots of rocks, rich blue ocean, almost clear blue sky.

Puffins & seagulls by the ton.

Unique little town, "The Root Cellar of the World"

A wonderfull antidote to 2020!


A large cup of fortified coffee please Marc


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill. The Rock is one place in Canada I haven’t had the opportunity to visit.....as they say, someday. I have many many friends who have lived there. When I lived in Bowmanville there was even a Newfoundland restaurant nearby. 

You still have snow?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning Rps

Snow? not really, a splattering here and there in the weeds & under a few trees, but now everything is just wet. It has "warmed-up" to about 6°C. Definitely not birthday suit weather!

I thoroughly enjoyed our trip to Newfoundland. I even (very briefly) thought about moving there. However, I'm past my winter sports years, and I doubt (Know) my better half would not appreciate the winter months.
I see that Goose Bay [where I used to live] received about 80cm of snow on Monday-Tuesday. When I was younger, that would not be a problem, now, instant hibernation would be my reaction.

Anyway, back to reality & my next project.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, any BT? Very interesting on the playing cards.....which of course I didn’t know. Looks like we are heading into Red today here, which is in our nomenclature for Covid.....not good....meaning we will be back to lockdown. Oh well, other than follow the rules and keep wary what else is there....stay safe is the order of the day.
> 
> I must say not seeing anyone is a bit draining on us....but brighter days are ahead I am sure of that....


Lots of your special blend of BT coffee, Rp.

My wife is determined to teach me how to play cribbage. Did you or Don send me a link to teach me how to play this card game?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> Foggy & wet but a bit warmer here. Very dull.
> 
> Got to looking at pictures I took in Newfoundland in 2012, great weather, lots of rocks, rich blue ocean, almost clear blue sky.
> 
> Puffins & seagulls by the ton.
> 
> Unique little town, "The Root Cellar of the World"
> 
> A wonderfull antidote to 2020!
> 
> 
> A large cup of fortified coffee please Marc


Coming right up, Bill.

Lived in NL for just over 38 years. I miss it …………. except for the snow in winter.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Understandable Marc

I appears that the winter snow is a form of automatic limitation on people thinking of moving to Newfoundland - otherwise the Rock would be crowded with people from all-over! 

I just wouldn't be the same without snow, think of the poor Moose!


----------



## Rps

I wasn’t allowed to say anything until today, but it's now okay for me to share that I have volunteered for the Covid-19 vaccine trials that Oxford University are running in partnership with other Northern European countries. It's important that we all do our part to beat this virus.

The vaccine is the one that was originally developed in Russia. I received my first dose this morning 9:20 am, and I wanted to let you all know that it’s completely safe, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι perfecебя alrigстрно untiдумю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страo.

Regaнемs

Rp


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I wasn’t allowed to say anything until today, but it's now okay for me to share that I have volunteered for the Covid-19 vaccine trials that Oxford University are running in partnership with other Northern European countries. It's important that we all do our part to beat this virus.
> 
> The vaccine is the one that was originally developed in Russia. I received my first dose this morning 9:20 am, and I wanted to let you all know that it’s completely safe, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι perfecебя alrigстрно untiдумю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страo.
> 
> Regaнемs
> 
> Rp



I'm glad to hear that it seems to be working well Rp.

Great, that you are doing your part to volunteer.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Freddie_Biff said:


> I think that someone was Fred Rogers talking about something his mother used to say, if I remember correctly. Wise words.


ah. You're right. It was Mr. Rogers. I heard from someone else paraphrasing. It's just a reminder what I should be focusing on, not nessecarily something that works for me every day, but I'm getting there 

My snows are on, as of last week, we have a new rav4 awd, so we're ready for snowmageddon should it arrive. Though, I don't really drive anywhere so it sits in my garage and I go for spins to keep it rolling.

For some reason this house unlike or former one requires far more work weatherproofing paint etc every year. And it feels more connected here now with the condo building all going up a Main Street above us. They'll probably slow down as that market is finally saturating with the total collapse of air BnB. A place outside the city backing on to a forest or something is something Id rather be now.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Understandable Marc
> 
> I appears that the winter snow is a form of automatic limitation on people thinking of moving to Newfoundland - otherwise the Rock would be crowded with people from all-over!
> 
> I just wouldn't be the same without snow, think of the poor Moose!


Well, Bill, I was thinking of my poor knees having to shovel and snowblow 13-21 feet of snow each winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I wasn’t allowed to say anything until today, but it's now okay for me to share that I have volunteered for the Covid-19 vaccine trials that Oxford University are running in partnership with other Northern European countries. It's important that we all do our part to beat this virus.
> 
> The vaccine is the one that was originally developed in Russia. I received my first dose this morning 9:20 am, and I wanted to let you all know that it’s completely safe, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι perfecебя alrigстрно untiдумю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страo.
> 
> Regaнемs
> 
> Rp


Bonne chance, Rp. Let us know your side effects if you are allowed to share this info.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm glad to hear that it seems to be working well Rp.
> 
> Great, that you are doing your part to volunteer.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ah. You're right. It was Mr. Rogers. I heard from someone else paraphrasing. It's just a reminder what I should be focusing on, not nessecarily something that works for me every day, but I'm getting there
> 
> My snows are on, as of last week, we have a new rav4 awd, so we're ready for snowmageddon should it arrive. Though, I don't really drive anywhere so it sits in my garage and I go for spins to keep it rolling.
> 
> For some reason this house unlike or former one requires far more work weatherproofing paint etc every year. And it feels more connected here now with the condo building all going up a Main Street above us. They'll probably slow down as that market is finally saturating with the total collapse of air BnB. A place outside the city backing on to a forest or something is something Id rather be now.


Good to hear, gt. We just got a new Kia Seltos with studded snow tires. We had two Rav4s in NL and loved them both for the deep snow we would get in St. John's


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. No thoughts of snow tires today with temps hitting 13C. Actually , snow tires work best with temps under 7C. Still, I would rather have this sort of weather than cold and snow. Amazing that I have lasted here in Canada for over half my life. Still, I do love Canada. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Al Pacino's son, Cap, said that he voted for Trump.

As well, Bill Nye, The Science Guy, has a daughter that does not believe in science. Her name is Dee.


----------



## Rps

Good ones Marc.
Grey here today, and we, too, are sitting at 7c. Horror of horrors...maybe the “S” word on Monday.

So, will be probably out for a walk today.... we have a route that is 3.1 miles...we try to do that twice a day. Been really rainy the last few days so will be good to get back into the outdoors.

Will be watching college ball today.....I like college ball...more of a fun game and has some good safety rules that the NFL should look at.

I’ve been working on an arrangement of two songs...Piano Man, which is quite complex at my skill ( or lack of ) level....and a fun old tune by Peter and Gordon... Lady Godiva.

Tovah has been working on our family tree...I can see where that would be an interesting hobby once you go back a few generations...

So the day will be shopping, walking, talking........


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Everybody

Woke up this morning, ...a good way to start the the day!

A bit warmer, 5.5°C, snows all melted, just puddles remaining, a good time to test the tractor again.

The birds have disappeared, must be hiding out somewhere to keep warm. We dare not put food out for them, the racoons get the food and the local feral cats get the birds. I tried several time to build a racoon proof feeder, but they eventually get in. 

I suspect that some (Most?) of the feral cats are outcasts from city folk who tried country living in the summer, bought a pet, but then abandon it when they find winter not so easy, and move back to the big city. We usually see an increase in stray dog & cats in early winter.

The local animal control is just down the road, quite a busy place.

We have over the years been adopted by strays, we let the "wilder" cats live in the barn. 

I don't know which is the most savage, people or cats & dogs.

I lie, I do know!

OK, I feel better now, my rant for the day!


----------



## OldeBullDust

My apology to all, for spoiling the "sane " thread.
I'm too easily influenced by animals.

I blame it on our cat, ...she made me do it!


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill, we’ve had a few feral cats near us but have vanished since they started building the two new homes beside us. I grew up on a small acreage and we had all sorts of feral things in the fields.....don’t miss that aspect of country living...and you are right many city dwellers think country life is the way to go but it has significant changes with it....not suited to everyone. I’ve lived in a city or town for over 50 years and I still “stock-up” on items....a hold over from when you couldn’t get out to shop due to snow.....and I always keep two cases of bottled water lying around...that’s a hold over from when we had the well and needed the water pump....if the power went out no water..... so changes in attitude required. But if you like quiet can’t beat it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good ones Marc.
> Grey here today, and we, too, are sitting at 7c. Horror of horrors...maybe the “S” word on Monday.
> 
> So, will be probably out for a walk today.... we have a route that is 3.1 miles...we try to do that twice a day. Been really rainy the last few days so will be good to get back into the outdoors.
> 
> Will be watching college ball today.....I like college ball...more of a fun game and has some good safety rules that the NFL should look at.
> 
> I’ve been working on an arrangement of two songs...Piano Man, which is quite complex at my skill ( or lack of ) level....and a fun old tune by Peter and Gordon... Lady Godiva.
> 
> Tovah has been working on our family tree...I can see where that would be an interesting hobby once you go back a few generations...
> 
> So the day will be shopping, walking, talking........


Please do NOT mention snow in this thread, Rp. At least not until Jan. Merci.

Yes, college football is exciting and I like it far more than NFL games.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Everybody
> 
> Woke up this morning, ...a good way to start the the day!
> 
> A bit warmer, 5.5°C, snows all melted, just puddles remaining, a good time to test the tractor again.
> 
> The birds have disappeared, must be hiding out somewhere to keep warm. We dare not put food out for them, the racoons get the food and the local feral cats get the birds. I tried several time to build a racoon proof feeder, but they eventually get in.
> 
> I suspect that some (Most?) of the feral cats are outcasts from city folk who tried country living in the summer, bought a pet, but then abandon it when they find winter not so easy, and move back to the big city. We usually see an increase in stray dog & cats in early winter.
> 
> The local animal control is just down the road, quite a busy place.
> 
> We have over the years been adopted by strays, we let the "wilder" cats live in the barn.
> 
> I don't know which is the most savage, people or cats & dogs.
> 
> I lie, I do know!
> 
> OK, I feel better now, my rant for the day!


Afternoon, Bill. Cloudy and 14C here so no thoughts of the "s" word that Rp mentioned.

There are two cats here in our neighborhood, both owned by different neighbors. They are wise not to try and come into our yard with our four dogs, who are never let out to just roam the neighborhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> My apology to all, for spoiling the "sane " thread.
> I'm too easily influenced by animals.
> 
> I blame it on our cat, ...she made me do it!


Well, you should meditate to regain your calmness. Say "doxies ……… doxies ……… doxies" over and over again with your eyes closed. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.

Now that American Thanksgiving is over we can now focus upon Christmas.


----------



## Rps

Alexander the Great needed a method to coordinate the attacks of his armies. They found that the berries of a certain tree would dye fabric red and then fade away over several hours. They dyed strips of fabric over intervals and tied them to Alexander’s wrist which allowed to send in his fighters on cue. 

Thus was the start of Alexander’s Rag Time Band.......and now you know!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Alexander the Great needed a method to coordinate the attacks of his armies. They found that the berries of a certain tree would dye fabric red and then fade away over several hours. They dyed strips of fabric over intervals and tied them to Alexander’s wrist which allowed to send in his fighters on cue.
> 
> Thus was the start of Alexander’s Rag Time Band.......and now you know!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A good friend's mother passed away in Florida. She had gone through so much plastic surgery in her lifetime to try and look youthful that she graciously donated her body to Tupperware.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I wasn’t allowed to say anything until today, but it's now okay for me to share that I have volunteered for the Covid-19 vaccine trials that Oxford University are running in partnership with other Northern European countries. It's important that we all do our part to beat this virus.
> 
> The vaccine is the one that was originally developed in Russia. I received my first dose this morning 9:20 am, and I wanted to let you all know that it’s completely safe, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι perfecебя alrigстрно untiдумю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страo.
> 
> Regaнемs
> 
> Rp


How are you feeling today, Comrade Rp?


----------



## Rps

Well one good story deserves another...

Friars behind on their belfry payments opened a small florist shop to raise funds. Since everyone liked to buy flowers from the men of God, a rival florist across town thought the competition was unfair.

He asked the good fathers to close down, but they would not. So,the rival florist hired Hugh MacTaggart, a thug in town to "persuade"them to close. Hugh beat up the friars and trashed their store, saying he'd be back if they didn't close up shop. Terrified, they did so, thereby proving that: Only Hugh, can prevent florist friars.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> How are you feeling today, Comrade Rp?


Im well Marc. Sunny and 7c here today. Just watching the Auburn - Bama game....I’m an S.E.C. Fan. How things your end?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well one good story deserves another...
> 
> Friars behind on their belfry payments opened a small florist shop to raise funds. Since everyone liked to buy flowers from the men of God, a rival florist across town thought the competition was unfair.
> 
> He asked the good fathers to close down, but they would not. So,the rival florist hired Hugh MacTaggart, a thug in town to "persuade"them to close. Hugh beat up the friars and trashed their store, saying he'd be back if they didn't close up shop. Terrified, they did so, thereby proving that: Only Hugh, can prevent florist friars.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Im well Marc. Sunny and 7c here today. Just watching the Auburn - Bama game....I’m an S.E.C. Fan. How things your end?


All goes well here, Rp. It was cloudy and 14C here today. I went to the Univ. of Georgia for three years while working on my doctorate, so I saw plenty of SEC games. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!! (aka Georgia Bulldogs). Glory, Glory to old Georgia.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...ECE53182CE48C5C4C2A1ECE&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Rps

And finally for today.......

Two hydrogen atoms meet. One says "I've lost my electron." The other says "Are you sure?" The first replies "Yes, I'm positive."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And finally for today.......
> 
> Two hydrogen atoms meet. One says "I've lost my electron." The other says "Are you sure?" The first replies "Yes, I'm positive."


:lmao::clap::lmao:


A neutron walks into a bar and orders a beer. "How much for the beer?" the neutron asks the bartender.

"For you, no charge." the barkeep replies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game today, as it is very nippy here this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

It sure is. up very early this morning (4:45) working in my studio, been gradually renovating this space again to be even more pro for online teaching and recording work. I am very lucky to have this space during this. So plenty of kicking horse fresh ground this morning. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It sure is. up very early this morning (4:45) working in my studio, been gradually renovating this space again to be even more pro for online teaching and recording work. I am very lucky to have this space during this. So plenty of kicking horse fresh ground this morning. Hope everyone is safe.


:clap::clap:

Morning, gt. Care for some coffee? 

I am still trying to get some online teaching jobs for the winter semester ………… with no luck. such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got back from the ER. I thought I had broken my ankle when I tripped over a box of Kleenex. Luckily, the doctor said it was only tissue damage and sent me home.


----------



## OldeBullDust

In keeping with the agonizing level of humour here...

The Holy Order mentioned by Rps decided that as their floral shop was no more they would open a roadside chip wagon.

A passing motorist stopped in and was chatting with the brothers running the shop. the driver turned to the brother handling the grill and asked if he was the "fish Friar", oh no he replied, I'm the Chip Monk.

[Insert rim shot here]

Double fortified Coffee please Marc, Please Please!


----------



## Rps

Well since you started it today.....

Many years ago, my wife and I watched a special on the young Royal family: Charles, Diana and their two children William and Harry, then around five and eight years old. The boys were playing with a pet rabbit, and my wife remarked that, given the family's wealth and prestige, they could surely afford one animal for each of their sons. To which I replied: "Oh, they have lots of rabbits. That one is merely the hare apparent!"


----------



## OldeBullDust

I surrender, I can't take any more Pun-ishment

and Extra sauce in the coffee please Marc


----------



## OldeBullDust

A parting shot, In keeping with the religious theme.


How do you make holy water? 
You boil the hell out of it


Yuk yuk yuk!


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> A parting shot, In keeping with the religious theme.
> 
> 
> How do you make holy water?
> You boil the hell out of it
> 
> 
> Yuk yuk yuk!


Good one! Mind if I steal it?

We often go on pun rants here........


----------



## pm-r

> Just got back from the ER. I thought I had broken my ankle when I tripped over a box of Kleenex. Luckily, the doctor said it was only tissue damage and sent me home.



Face plant... as OldeBullDust says, we need our coffee with some fortification with all these jokes and puns flying at us. 

BTW, my wife bought a bottle of cherry brandy to slowly add to the large Christmas cake she bought at Costco, I think it is going to taste delicious If I don't consume it all beforehand. 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick....cherry brandy..oooooooooooh! Haven’t had that since my Black Forest Cherry Cakes days..... let’s see, cherry brandy and coffee.....hmmmm on a cold day sounds grand.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> In keeping with the agonizing level of humour here...
> 
> The Holy Order mentioned by Rps decided that as their floral shop was no more they would open a roadside chip wagon.
> 
> A passing motorist stopped in and was chatting with the brothers running the shop. the driver turned to the brother handling the grill and asked if he was the "fish Friar", oh no he replied, I'm the Chip Monk.
> 
> [Insert rim shot here]
> 
> Double fortified Coffee please Marc, Please Please!


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Free coffee for you, Bill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well since you started it today.....
> 
> Many years ago, my wife and I watched a special on the young Royal family: Charles, Diana and their two children William and Harry, then around five and eight years old. The boys were playing with a pet rabbit, and my wife remarked that, given the family's wealth and prestige, they could surely afford one animal for each of their sons. To which I replied: "Oh, they have lots of rabbits. That one is merely the hare apparent!"


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> I surrender, I can't take any more Pun-ishment
> 
> and Extra sauce in the coffee please Marc


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> A parting shot, In keeping with the religious theme.
> 
> 
> How do you make holy water?
> You boil the hell out of it
> 
> 
> Yuk yuk yuk!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A good chuckle was shared by one and all. This is one of the main rationales for The Shang's existence. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Face plant... as OldeBullDust says, we need our coffee with some fortification with all these jokes and puns flying at us.
> 
> BTW, my wife bought a bottle of cherry brandy to slowly add to the large Christmas cake she bought at Costco, I think it is going to taste delicious If I don't consume it all beforehand.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick....cherry brandy..oooooooooooh! Haven’t had that since my Black Forest Cherry Cakes days..... let’s see, cherry brandy and coffee.....hmmmm on a cold day sounds grand.


:love2::love2::love2::love2:

Add me to this gathering/sharing.


----------



## pm-r

> ..... let’s see, cherry brandy and coffee.....hmmmm on a cold day sounds grand.



Hmmm...??? So who really even needs a cold day for an excuse???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? So who really even needs a cold day for an excuse???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another nippy morning here with 1C temps, so the coffee shall be hot. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. So no puns today....but maybe we should have classic joke day! It cold and rainy here with a touch of “S” word...
So a classic for you..

Ouch.......

The pastor asked if anyone in the congregation would like to express praise for answered prayers. Suzie Smith stood and walked to the podium. She said, "I have a praise.

Two months ago, my husband Tom, had a terrible bicycle wreck and his scrotum was completely crushed. The pain was excruciating and the doctors didn't know if they could help him." (You could hear a muffled gasp from the men in the congregation as they imagined the pain that poor Tom must have experienced.)

"Tom was unable to hold me or the children," she went on, "and every move caused him terrible pain." We prayed as the doctors performed a delicate operation, and it turned out they were able to piece together the crushed remnants of Tom's scrotum, and wrap wire around it to hold it in place." (Again, the men in the congregation cringed and squirm uncomfortably as they imagined the horrible surgery performed on Tom.)

"Now," she announced in a quivering voice, "thank the Lord, Tom is out of the hospital and the doctors say that with time, his scrotum should recover completely." (All the men sighed with unified relief.)

The pastor rose and tentatively asked if anyone else had something to say.

A man slowly stood up and walked just as slowly to the podium. He said, "I'm Tom Smith." The entire congregation held its breath. "I just want to tell my wife the word is sternum


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. So no puns today....but maybe we should have classic joke day! It cold and rainy here with a touch of “S” word...
> So a classic for you..
> 
> Ouch.......
> 
> The pastor asked if anyone in the congregation would like to express praise for answered prayers. Suzie Smith stood and walked to the podium. She said, "I have a praise.
> 
> Two months ago, my husband Tom, had a terrible bicycle wreck and his scrotum was completely crushed. The pain was excruciating and the doctors didn't know if they could help him." (You could hear a muffled gasp from the men in the congregation as they imagined the pain that poor Tom must have experienced.)
> 
> "Tom was unable to hold me or the children," she went on, "and every move caused him terrible pain." We prayed as the doctors performed a delicate operation, and it turned out they were able to piece together the crushed remnants of Tom's scrotum, and wrap wire around it to hold it in place." (Again, the men in the congregation cringed and squirm uncomfortably as they imagined the horrible surgery performed on Tom.)
> 
> "Now," she announced in a quivering voice, "thank the Lord, Tom is out of the hospital and the doctors say that with time, his scrotum should recover completely." (All the men sighed with unified relief.)
> 
> The pastor rose and tentatively asked if anyone else had something to say.
> 
> A man slowly stood up and walked just as slowly to the podium. He said, "I'm Tom Smith." The entire congregation held its breath. "I just want to tell my wife the word is sternum


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, Rp.

Please refrain from using the "S" word for at least another few weeks. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

A little whimsy for you....bonus points if you can tell me who sang this song......don’t cheat now and look it up....

https://youtu.be/b3aDPw9KbFM


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A little whimsy for you....bonus points if you can tell me who sang this song......don’t cheat now and look it up....
> 
> https://youtu.be/b3aDPw9KbFM


A Peter and Gordon classic. I was a senior in high school when it came out.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A Peter and Gordon classic. I was a senior in high school when it came out.


Yup....they had some great songs....but I think Peter was known more for his sister Jane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup....they had some great songs....but I think Peter was known more for his sister Jane.


Did Jane Asher date Paul McCartney in the mid-60s?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received this note from a friend who is two years older than I am -- "I threw out my back sleeping ……… and then tweaked my neck sleeping …….. so I am probably one strong fart away from complete paralysis."


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Did Jane Asher date Paul McCartney in the mid-60s?


Yup, that was the rumble when I was just a drooling lad......lucky bugger...I mean what did that Paul have over this Paul.....outside of world fame, talent, good looks, influence, money, contacts...and..............never mind....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, that was the rumble when I was just a drooling lad......lucky bugger...I mean what did that Paul have over this Paul.....outside of world fame, talent, good looks, influence, money, contacts...and..............never mind....


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Just received this note from a friend who is two years older than I am -- "I threw out my back sleeping ……… and then tweaked my neck sleeping …….. so I am probably one strong fart away from complete paralysis."


Good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good one!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to pull the pin early. Going to be a long day tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We did not lose power overnight, so coffee is now brewing.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Boys & Girls

Woke up again this morning - getting to be a habit.

We currently are "enjoying" a significant dose of that white stuff (which will not be named". About 20cm on the back deck, cat refused to step out the door. If this keeps up into tomorrow I may have to get out my old snowshoes. 😆

Anyway, I have plenty to do inside, so I shall not venture forth - maybe wait until April.

Another cup of your fine brew Marc-Please & Thank you


----------



## Rps

Morning all...Bill we have about 1.5 inches of this strange cold sand all around....I hear more is on the way. So I will be using my Winter beach toys to clear the driveway and side walks.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Boys & Girls
> 
> Woke up again this morning - getting to be a habit.
> 
> We currently are "enjoying" a significant dose of that white stuff (which will not be named". About 20cm on the back deck, cat refused to step out the door. If this keeps up into tomorrow I may have to get out my old snowshoes. 😆
> 
> Anyway, I have plenty to do inside, so I shall not venture forth - maybe wait until April.
> 
> Another cup of your fine brew Marc-Please & Thank you




Coffee and a snow blower coming right up, Bill


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...Bill we have about 1.5 inches of this strange cold sand all around....I hear more is on the way. So I will be using my Winter beach toys to clear the driveway and side walks.


"So I will be using my Winter beach toys to clear the driveway and side walks." What toys did you utilize?


----------



## Rps

Not sure if I will use the blower....I like to have at least 3 to 4 inches.......probably my shovels......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not sure if I will use the blower....I like to have at least 3 to 4 inches.......probably my shovels......


Beach toy shovels?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Beach toy shovels?


No Marc, the forbidden word shovels as we have 1.5 inches of the forbidden word on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No Marc, the forbidden word shovels as we have 1.5 inches of the forbidden word on the ground.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Again, we did not lose power overnight. No snow to shovel either.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Eh!

Ok, I understand this is Canada, and it is the season for "the stuff",
but hey, it's only the second day of December!!! Enough already!

I used the tractor/blower yesterday afternoon, about 25cm average, a few drifts with maybe 30-40cm. Took a little over an hour to clear the drive and another half hour the clear off the tractor - the caked on stuff turns to ice if you leave it be.

Now, this morning, 10 - 15 cm, and the wind is picking up. 

Anyway, Rps - how did you make out with your beach toys, did "the stuff which can't be named" harm the palm trees?

I heard the plows go by, so I expect the roads will be clear. They're usually pretty good at getting it done before the school busses run.

Cat went out about a metre on the front deck, turned around and came right back in, Smart cat!

I would appreciate a cup of your finest Marc, while I adjust.
How does that go? Doxie...Doxie...Doxie....


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Eh!
> 
> Ok, I understand this is Canada, and it is the season for "the stuff",
> but hey, it's only the second day of December!!! Enough already!
> 
> I used the tractor/blower yesterday afternoon, about 25cm average, a few drifts with maybe 30-40cm. Took a little over an hour to clear the drive and another half hour the clear off the tractor - the caked on stuff turns to ice if you leave it be.
> 
> Now, this morning, 10 - 15 cm, and the wind is picking up.
> 
> Anyway, Rps - how did you make out with your beach toys, did "the stuff which can't be named" harm the palm trees?
> 
> I heard the plows go by, so I expect the roads will be clear. They're usually pretty good at getting it done before the school busses run.
> 
> Cat went out about a metre on the front deck, turned around and came right back in, Smart cat!
> 
> I would appreciate a cup of your finest Marc, while I adjust.
> How does that go? Doxie...Doxie...Doxie....


XX)

I experienced this sort of snow often in St. John's, NL, but NOT this early in Dec. Hang in there Bill. 

Yes …………… Doxie, Doxie, Doxie …………


----------



## groovetube

we actually have snow here. It won't stay. but it gives purpose to that chunk of change I payed to put snow tires on this sport utility I drive, here, in the city.

I need to go off roadin so I can try out the various button driving modes in this car. It has functions and capabilities that I have no clue about. Gone are the days when I rebuilt a 350 chevy engine, these things are out of my scope of understanding. Its fun to drive however!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> we actually have snow here. It won't stay. but it gives purpose to that chunk of change I payed to put snow tires on this sport utility I drive, here, in the city.
> 
> I need to go off roadin so I can try out the various button driving modes in this car. It has functions and capabilities that I have no clue about. Gone are the days when I rebuilt a 350 chevy engine, these things are out of my scope of understanding. Its fun to drive however!


:clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Morning all.

Bill, cleaned up pretty well. Most of the stuff is gone off the roads, sidewalks, and driveways...will hit 4c today and sunny. I remember living in the country and you got more drift snow than drop. You’d spend an hour or two shovelling out the drive then the plough would run by and toss 6 ft of snow on the drive......don’t miss hat.

Get the tires on Friday GT...was a run on installation here.

I’ll take BT Marc please and I might as well start it.....

I was was feeling poorly and went to the holistic practitioner looking for a cure. She checked me over and then gave me a piece of leather thong into which she had tied numerous knots. She told me to bite off and chew and swallow one knot every day and then come back and see her in two weeks.

I did as I was told and then returned to see the practitioner again. "How do you feel?", she asked. To which the I replied, "The thong has ended but the malady lingers on."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Bill, cleaned up pretty well. Most of the stuff is gone off the roads, sidewalks, and driveways...will hit 4c today and sunny. I remember living in the country and you got more drift snow than drop. You’d spend an hour or two shovelling out the drive then the plough would run by and toss 6 ft of snow on the drive......don’t miss hat.
> 
> Get the tires on Friday GT...was a run on installation here.
> 
> I’ll take BT Marc please and I might as well start it.....
> 
> I was was feeling poorly and went to the holistic practitioner looking for a cure. She checked me over and then gave me a piece of leather thong into which she had tied numerous knots. She told me to bite off and chew and swallow one knot every day and then come back and see her in two weeks.
> 
> I did as I was told and then returned to see the practitioner again. "How do you feel?", she asked. To which the I replied, "The thong has ended but the malady lingers on."


A cup of BT coming up, Rp.

Keep those jokes coming as well. :lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. _*Again, we did not lose power overnight.[*_/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No doubt, all those previous storms you've had fairly recently got rid of any weak branches and trees that can take out the power.
> 
> No real "white stuff" here, but a lot of roofs that have turned white with some heavy frost. Probably some very slippery road surface places as well. They can be nasty and very deceiving if they even show.
> 
> Our municipality keeps most of the roads free using some sort of deicing fluid they spray on the roads. But it seems to work quite well.
> 
> Not much sign of many cars going by with noisy studded tires, but that would be quite unusual for this area. Just avoid the Malahat Drive during icy conditions, but tires with good Cold Temperature Rubber work well In such conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. _*Again, we did not lose power overnight.[*_/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No doubt, all those previous storms you've had fairly recently got rid of any weak branches and trees that can take out the power.
> 
> No real "white stuff" here, but a lot of roofs that have turned white with some heavy frost. Probably some very slippery road surface places as well. They can be nasty and very deceiving if they even show.
> 
> Our municipality keeps most of the roads free using some sort of deicing fluid they spray on the roads. But it seems to work quite well.
> 
> Not much sign of many cars going by with noisy studded tires, but that would be quite unusual for this area. Just avoid the Malahat Drive during icy conditions, but tires with good Cold Temperature Rubber work well In such conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======
> 
> 
> 
> :clap::clap:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning here, so coffee is brewing and we can relax a bit.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Some people here have slightly bent humour addiction, must be something in the coffee.

I guess I could join you in a cup- one to go please Marc, no sugar thank you.

I was thinking of all the musicians here when I saw a sign in the music shop window.
" Gone Chopin. Bach in a Minuet"

I thought I should make a note of that.


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Some people here have slightly bent humour addiction, must be something in the coffee.
> 
> I guess I could join you in a cup- one to go please Marc, no sugar thank you.
> 
> I was thinking of all the musicians here when I saw a sign in the music shop window.
> " Gone Chopin. Bach in a Minuet"
> 
> I thought I should make a note of that.


Musical puns? Don’t fret it....that’s the key bar none........


----------



## Rps

On another issue....My son is taking part in a social experiment where he has to wear a t-shirt saying "GO VEGAN" for 2 weeks and see how people react.
So far, he has been punched, spit on and a bottle thrown at him!

I'm curious to see what happens when he goes outside.

.


----------



## 18m2

My old shop compressor started knocking and I know the pump was going to seize up sooner than later. I tried to find a replacement pump or a kit to fix it with no success. It was well used and doesn't owe me anything.

I finally bought a new one and decided to list the old one for free on a local internet web site. I had 9 offers to pick it up within the first hour. 

The first guy failed to show up at the agreed-upon time and my emails to him went unanswered. The second and third guys didn't reply to my follow up emails but the fourth guy was here in minutes. He had another old compressor with a burned up motor and believed this would be a good fix for him.

I'm happy with the outcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Some people here have slightly bent humour addiction, must be something in the coffee.
> 
> I guess I could join you in a cup- one to go please Marc, no sugar thank you.
> 
> I was thinking of all the musicians here when I saw a sign in the music shop window.
> " Gone Chopin. Bach in a Minuet"
> 
> I thought I should make a note of that.


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Musical puns? Don’t fret it....that’s the key bar none........


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> On another issue....My son is taking part in a social experiment where he has to wear a t-shirt saying "GO VEGAN" for 2 weeks and see how people react.
> So far, he has been punched, spit on and a bottle thrown at him!
> 
> I'm curious to see what happens when he goes outside.
> 
> .


:lmao::clap:


----------



## pm-r

> I'm happy with the outcome.



I am glad to hear that things worked out well for you.

I must admit it is very annoying when people don't show, even if it's not when they say they will, and even more annoying when they don't even reply with any communication.

I'm sure the new owner was happy to receive something he could use, and the price was sure a good deal.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I am glad to hear that things worked out well for you.
> 
> I must admit it is very annoying when people don't show, even if it's not when they say they will, and even more annoying when they don't even reply with any communication.
> 
> I'm sure the new owner was happy to receive something he could use, and the price was sure a good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Reuse and recycle. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF has a new meaning now that I am retired. Still, I look for work nearly each day. We shall see. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Colder and grey here today. I got a bit of a set back yesterday......I went to my hair stylist and asked her to do her magic and make me look sexy.............she started drinking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Colder and grey here today. I got a bit of a set back yesterday......I went to my hair stylist and asked her to do her magic and make me look sexy.............she started drinking.


:lmao::lmao:

Good one, Rp. Sunny and 13C here now at 1PM

I too go to a "professional" ………… my wife is a dog groomer for our dogs and has gotten quiet professional at cutting hair. She does my hair.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Colder and grey here today. I got a bit of a set back yesterday......I went to my hair stylist and asked her to do her magic and make me look sexy.............she started drinking.



When i went to my hair stylist, i would jokingly suggest she make me look like Robert Redford.

After seeing some recent pictures of him, i no longer make the suggestion!!!

Man, talk about old wrinkly skin and the look of an old man!!!

I'll take my old Me instead thank you. 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> When i went to my hair stylist, i would jokingly suggest she make me look like Robert Redford.
> 
> After seeing some recent pictures of him, i no longer make the suggestion!!!
> 
> Man, talk about old wrinkly skin and the look of an old man!!!
> 
> I'll take my old Me instead thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> When i went to my hair stylist, i would jokingly suggest she make me look like Robert Redford.
> 
> After seeing some recent pictures of him, i no longer make the suggestion!!!
> 
> Man, talk about old wrinkly skin and the look of an old man!!!
> 
> I'll take my old Me instead thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


He's 84 ... and not bad looking at 50 foot.


----------



## pm-r

> He's 84 ... and not bad looking at 50 foot.



That is only 5 years older than I am, and I think I could pass for at least a 10 footer!!!

And anything at 6 feet or less is almost illegal these days.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

If you saw this movie you will understand the picture.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

Old Cold & Grey here,... and the weather is about the same.

Got some extra new aches this morning - didn't think there was any room for more!


Extra fortification in the coffee please Marc, no sugar


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold and grey here as well Bill. Not much going on here as they are thinking about locking us down.....so most as staying home to avoid that order. So will be watching College ball today.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Old Cold & Grey here,... and the weather is about the same.
> 
> Got some extra new aches this morning - didn't think there was any room for more!
> 
> 
> Extra fortification in the coffee please Marc, no sugar


Morning, Bill. Coffee coming right up. 

Cloudy with 12C temps here in Lunenburg.

Sorry about the aches. Same here.


----------



## Rps

Was watching Ken Burn’s documentary on Country Music ( again ) on KANOPY last night. Was up to the episode where the movie studio replaced Gene Autry with Roy Rogers as their singing cowboy. Evidently Roy Rogers and Dale Evans were sitting on their back porch one evening. Roy had a shotgun across his lap, and a pair of torn up dress shoes next to him he had left on the porch the night before. Dale notices a commotion in the bushes not far from the porch, caused by some animal. She turns to Roy and asks,

Pardon me Roy, is that the cat that chewed your new shoes?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Was watching Ken Burn’s documentary on Country Music ( again ) on KANOPY last night. Was up to the episode where the movie studio replaced Gene Autry with Roy Rogers as their singing cowboy. Evidently Roy Rogers and Dale Evans were sitting on their back porch one evening. Roy had a shotgun across his lap, and a pair of torn up dress shoes next to him he had left on the porch the night before. Dale notices a commotion in the bushes not far from the porch, caused by some animal. She turns to Roy and asks,
> 
> Pardon me Roy, is that the cat that chewed your new shoes?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## OldeBullDust

Hi people

You probably already know, but it looks like your end of the world get get a bit rough soon, You might want to pick up a couple more jugs of the local moonshine and a few extra logs for the fire. 

I was watching a New York weather forecast, and if they're right you're in line for some nasty weather. Rain, High winds, and lots of white stuff. 
Hope the Doxies have foul weather gear.

Take care


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Hi people
> 
> You probably already know, but it looks like your end of the world get get a bit rough soon, You might want to pick up a couple more jugs of the local moonshine and a few extra logs for the fire.
> 
> I was watching a New York weather forecast, and if they're right you're in line for some nasty weather. Rain, High winds, and lots of white stuff.
> Hope the Doxies have foul weather gear.
> 
> Take care




Morning, Bill. No snow here, with 8C temps this morning. Still, the very strong wind gusts have kept my 3 doxies on edge, since it sounds like a train coming past our house with each gust. The one Glen of Imaal terrier we have sleeps through anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Royal Canadian Mounted Police in Nova Scotia --

"December 6, 1917, Halifax experienced the biggest man-made, non-nuclear explosion in history and today marks 103 years since this tragedy. Those impacted by the #HalifaxExplosion are examples of the resilience of the human spirit to continue on despite absolute devastation & loss. Today we honour and remember them."


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold and grey here today.

Marc I took a tour around that area a number of years ago....little wonder there was so much devastation when you see the topography. Does Halifax still send a Christmas Tree to Boston?

On another Dec. 6th note, in 1989 was the Ecole Polytechnique shootings in Montreal....a sad date surely.

On a brighter note a modern day Christmas Carol
https://youtu.be/tDzZVTPQCZc


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold and grey here today.
> 
> Marc I took a tour around that area a number of years ago....little wonder there was so much devastation when you see the topography. Does Halifax still send a Christmas Tree to Boston?
> 
> On another Dec. 6th note, in 1989 was the Ecole Polytechnique shootings in Montreal....a sad date surely.
> 
> On a brighter note a modern day Christmas Carol
> https://youtu.be/tDzZVTPQCZc


Yes, the tree from NS to the people in Boston is there now. :clap:

"On another Dec. 6th note, in 1989 was the Ecole Polytechnique shootings in Montreal....a sad date surely." Sad. Lest we forget. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDzZVTPQCZc&feature=youtu.be

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> December 6, 1917, Halifax experienced the biggest man-made, non-nuclear explosion in history...
> Today we honour and remember them



Definitely a Blast that is hard to imagine or visualize.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Just a relaxing Sunday afternoon on the plus side of zero for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Definitely a Blast that is hard to imagine or visualize.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Just a relaxing Sunday afternoon on the plus side of zero for a change.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Evening, Frank. Hope this finds you well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A chilly morning here, so hot coffee is the name of the game.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/entertain...00-million/ar-BB1bHG5W?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds

Rp, have you considered selling any of your uke songs?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A chilly morning here, so hot coffee is the name of the game.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/entertain...00-million/ar-BB1bHG5W?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds
> 
> Rp, have you considered selling any of your uke songs?


Only when I’m under the influence of two bottles of wine.......:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Grey and cold here today.... Have to go to Costco today....would rather see my proctologist.....the lack of parking and the crowds doth not a happy shopping experience make....

Was reading on the impact Covid has on other life on this planet. We know dogs, raccoons and cats can be affected by it. But they have now found that some insect are susceptible as well. However Ants seem to be immune.....apparently they have anty bodies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Only when I’m under the influence of two bottles of wine.......:lmao::lmao:


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Grey and cold here today.... Have to go to Costco today....would rather see my proctologist.....the lack of parking and the crowds doth not a happy shopping experience make....
> 
> Was reading on the impact Covid has on other life on this planet. We know dogs, raccoons and cats can be affected by it. But they have now found that some insect are susceptible as well. However Ants seem to be immune.....apparently they have anty bodies.


Good luck at Costco. Luckily, the Costco here is in Halifax and we are advised to stay out of Halifax. So, we shop locally. Most of our gifts this year are donations to local charities. They need the money more than we need stuff.

Anty bodies???????????? :lmao:


----------



## Rps

Marc they also do standing ovations differently here.....they leave.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc they also do standing ovations differently here.....they leave.




You need me as your manager. I shall have you a headliner, with Elton John or Bruce Springsteen as your lead off person to warm up the crowd for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://saltscapes.com/roots-folks/...pXkwb1n6gog_gKrIDuNzXQpOydITv83-rkGIKtSEY6Sj8

An interesting item from a local source.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://saltscapes.com/roots-folks/...pXkwb1n6gog_gKrIDuNzXQpOydITv83-rkGIKtSEY6Sj8
> 
> An interesting item from a local source.


Great read Marc.....thanks.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> You need me as your manager. I shall have you a headliner, with Elton John or Bruce Springsteen as your lead off person to warm up the crowd for you.


You’re on!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You’re on!


Great. I have your first gig ……………. it's an online performance for the Queen. You will be a hologram at the London Palladium and Prince Albert Hall (our overflow venues), with the main audience at Wembly Stadium. This will be bigger than Live Aid. Elton John will be the first performer to warm up the crowd and then to introduce you. A tech crew will arrive at your door on Thursday to set up the equipment for the hologram creation. They will be in hazmat suits, so no need to worry about them being there. you might want to warn your neighbors about 13 people in hazmat suits coming into your home.

Pick your best ten uke tunes and knock them dead. Break a leg.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day Marc
Dreamy gig you've set up for Rps!!

I'll have a glass of whatever your having.


----------



## 18m2

The morning coffee clatch. 

Usually, the dominant male refuses to let others partake. We nicknamed him Donald. 

This photo is all resident (stay here throughout the year) female Anna's. Donald must be off somewhere having a rally or kicking some butt. :lmao:


----------



## Rps

18m2 said:


> The morning coffee clatch.
> 
> Usually, the dominant male refuses to let others partake. We nicknamed him Donald.
> 
> This photo is all resident (stay here throughout the year) female Anna's. Donald must be off somewhere having a rally or kicking some butt. :lmao:


Lovely shot!


----------



## pm-r

> Usually, the dominant male refuses to let others partake.



We must have a male, as there is one bird that fights off all others and wants to be the only feeder, rather a bossy type.

But we did notice this morning that there were two birds happily feeding together at the feeder, so I guess bossy male hadn't woken up yet, which I would think is rather unusual.

Speaking of hummingbird feeders, does anyone know where one can purchase a hummingbird feeder heater that I noticed on a site I was looking at some time ago.

It's a real pain and bother that my wife has to go through bringing the feeder indoors to thaw out during the periods of Freezing Weather.

I guess a tin can strapped to the bottom of the feeder With a lightbulb inside for he would be sufficient to keep the syrup liquid and allow the hummingbirds to feed properly. Unfortunately the rheumatoid arthritis in my hands May prevent me from doing so, as the fingers and muscles barely work.

I guess I'll have to go a-googling...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day Marc
> Dreamy gig you've set up for Rps!!
> 
> I'll have a glass of whatever your having.


Afternoon, Bill. I am having some herbal tea. Care for some?


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> The morning coffee clatch.
> 
> Usually, the dominant male refuses to let others partake. We nicknamed him Donald.
> 
> This photo is all resident (stay here throughout the year) female Anna's. Donald must be off somewhere having a rally or kicking some butt. :lmao:


Great picture. What sort of camera/lens was used for this photograph?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you are all set. After next week's Royal Performance, you shall have to get ready for your Canadian tour. 

Canada Tour 2021 for Rp. It shall be a gala event for one and all across Canada in 2021. Tickets shall be free for any regular Shang members. Don't miss this BYOU (Bring Your Own Uke) event. 

September 12, 2021 
Mile One Centre
St. John's, NL 

September 15, 2021 
Scotiabank Centre
Halifax, NS 

September 16, 2021 
Avenir Centre
Moncton, NB 

September 18, 2021 
Centre Bell
Montreal, QC 

September 19, 2021 
Richcraft Live @ The Canadian Tire Center
Ottawa, ON 

September 22, 2021 
Scotiabank Arena 
Toronto, ON 

September 23, 2021 
Budweiser Gardens
London, ON 

September 26, 2021 
Bell MTS Place
Winnipeg, MB 

September 28, 2021 
Scotiabank Saddledome
Calgary, AB 

September 29, 2021 
Rogers Place
Edmonton, AB 

October 1, 2021 
Save On Foods Memorial Centre
Victoria, BC 

October 2, 2021 
Rogers Arena
Vancouver, BC


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Great picture. What sort of camera/lens was used for this photograph?


Canon t7i and a 100-400mm Zoom lens. I like it, not the most expensive and elaborate but it takes good pics


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Speaking of hummingbird feeders, does anyone know where one can purchase a hummingbird feeder heater that I noticed on a site I was looking at some time ago.
> 
> It's a real pain and bother that my wife has to go through bringing the feeder indoors to thaw out during the periods of Freezing Weather.
> 
> I guess a tin can strapped to the bottom of the feeder With a lightbulb inside for he would be sufficient to keep the syrup liquid and allow the hummingbirds to feed properly. Unfortunately the rheumatoid arthritis in my hands May prevent me from doing so, as the fingers and muscles barely work.
> 
> I guess I'll have to go a-googling...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Be careful ... too much heat and the HB food will go bad prematurely >>>>> mold.

I used a pair of incandescent former Christmas tree lights, that kind of worked, but failed to keep the fluid from turning to ice when the temperature dropped to -5°C. I used a plastic cottage cheese container filled with some insulation in the bottom and the bulbs on top of that and hung it on the bottom of the feeder.

I bring the feeders in at night and warm them up during the day in the sink filled with warm water. What else do I have to do with my time?


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Canon t7i and a 100-400mm Zoom lens. I like it, not the most expensive and elaborate but it takes good pics


:clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> Be careful ... too much heat and the HB food will go bad prematurely >>>>> mold.
> 
> I used a pair of incandescent former Christmas tree lights, that kind of worked, but failed to keep the fluid from turning to ice when the temperature dropped to -5°C. ...
> 
> I bring the feeders in at night and warm them up during the day in the sink filled with warm water. What else do I have to do with my time?




Good point about any mould forming..

I was thinking that one of those USB drink heaters plugged into a USB power adapter would be adequate, especially if using one where the reviews say they don't keep the drinks very hot would probably work best.

And yes, just bringing the feeder in at night seems like a good idea, And put it back outI in the morning.

I see they do sell feeders with an attached heater, but at almost 50 bucks is not exactly cheap, or even really reasonable.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Marc we need to do a show in Windsor in the Windsor Family Credit Union Centre......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc we need to do a show in Windsor in the Windsor Family Credit Union Centre......


They did not want to pay your performance fee, so I had to drop that venue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day, but coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> They did not want to pay your performance fee, so I had to drop that venue.


I guess that’s why we call it the F.U. Centre...........


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet day, but coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, I’ll take a BT. Will be warming up today. Other than that it’s been pretty boring here.


----------



## Rps

Marc you know what they say about a musician with problems.....he’s a trebled man......


----------



## Rps

Another modern Christmas Carol for those who wish to play it.

Copy and paste. Be sure it’s in Courier New so the chords will line up. Lyrics copyright David Olson 2020.

C Am F C
Good King Wenceslas looked out on the BBQ joint
C Am F C
Angry rabble milled about, with most pernicious viewpoints
C Am F C
Stars and Bars, and MAGA hats, such peculiar people
C Am F C F C
Think that Covid's just a plot to subjugate the sheeple

C Am F C
"Hither, page, and stand by me If thou know'st it, telling,
C Am F C
Yonder peasants, who are they? What's with all the yelling?"
C Am F C
"Sire, they don't like wearing masks, that restricts their freedom.
C Am F C F C
Say their parents had good lives, but they no longer need 'em."

C Am F C
"They have flesh, and they have wine, must they gather hither?
C Am F C
Outside they can safely dine, when they bear them thither."
C Am F C
"Sire, they see conspiracy and they mistrust science
C Am F C F C
Mostly they just can't be arsed, hence the noncompliance."

C Am F C
"End the Deep State", someone shouts, and continues tweeting
C Am F C
"We can't breath with masks", they pout, "and they hinder eating!"
C Am F C
"Tell me, page, where all these rubes pick up such baloney"
C Am F C F C
"Sire, they learn it from Youtube on their telephonies!"

C Am F C
All this fuss about a mask and a little distance
C Am F C
Seems it's not so much to ask, why, then, such resistance?
C Am F C
Therefore, thoughtful folk, be sure, harbour ye no rancor
C Am F C F C
'Til such time we find a cure, don't be like these wankers!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess that’s why we call it the F.U. Centre...........


:lmao:

I told them that paying $673,941.83 for one of the world's finest uke players was a steal. They wanted a "home town boy" discount, which I turned down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, I’ll take a BT. Will be warming up today. Other than that it’s been pretty boring here.


Coming right up, Rp. A chilly 4C here this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc you know what they say about a musician with problems.....he’s a trebled man......


Good one. Nobody knows the truffles I've seen ……………… 

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...BEAB61D8F7CFE12D8E51BEA&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Another modern Christmas Carol for those who wish to play it.
> 
> Copy and paste. Be sure it’s in Courier New so the chords will line up. Lyrics copyright David Olson 2020.
> 
> C  Am F C
> Good King Wenceslas looked out on the BBQ joint
> C Am F C
> Angry rabble milled about, with most pernicious viewpoints
> C Am F C
> Stars and Bars, and MAGA hats, such peculiar people
> C Am F C F C
> Think that Covid's just a plot to subjugate the sheeple
> 
> C Am F C
> "Hither, page, and stand by me If thou know'st it, telling,
> C Am F C
> Yonder peasants, who are they? What's with all the yelling?"
> C Am F C
> "Sire, they don't like wearing masks, that restricts their freedom.
> C Am F C F C
> Say their parents had good lives, but they no longer need 'em."
> 
> C Am F C
> "They have flesh, and they have wine, must they gather hither?
> C Am F C
> Outside they can safely dine, when they bear them thither."
> C Am F C
> "Sire, they see conspiracy and they mistrust science
> C Am F C F C
> Mostly they just can't be arsed, hence the noncompliance."
> 
> C Am F C
> "End the Deep State", someone shouts, and continues tweeting
> C Am F C
> "We can't breath with masks", they pout, "and they hinder eating!"
> C Am F C
> "Tell me, page, where all these rubes pick up such baloney"
> C Am F C F C
> "Sire, they learn it from Youtube on their telephonies!"
> 
> C Am F C
> All this fuss about a mask and a little distance
> C Am F C
> Seems it's not so much to ask, why, then, such resistance?
> C Am F C
> Therefore, thoughtful folk, be sure, harbour ye no rancor
> C Am F C F C
> 'Til such time we find a cure, don't be like these wankers!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

“Oy” is perhaps the most versatile word that has entered the English language through Yiddish. Depending on its intonation it can express a variety of meanings.

Among these are surprise, sorrow, happiness, pleasure, boredom, anguish, pain and nearly every emotion known to mankind. Witness the following:
· “Oy, what a beauty she is!”
· “Oy, you wouldn’t believe how my back aches!”
· “For five days, I’ve waited for my son to call. Oy!”
· “Oy, did you see that train wreck?”


----------



## 18m2

Oy!


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> Oy!



Oy, Oy, Oy!!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> “Oy” is perhaps the most versatile word that has entered the English language through Yiddish. Depending on its intonation it can express a variety of meanings.
> 
> Among these are surprise, sorrow, happiness, pleasure, boredom, anguish, pain and nearly every emotion known to mankind. Witness the following:
> · “Oy, what a beauty she is!”
> · “Oy, you wouldn’t believe how my back aches!”
> · “For five days, I’ve waited for my son to call. Oy!”
> · “Oy, did you see that train wreck?”


Marc didn’t someone write a Carol about that....you know....”OY TO THE WORLD”:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Oy!





pm-r said:


> Oy, Oy, Oy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





Rps said:


> Marc didn’t someone write a Carol about that....you know....”OY TO THE WORLD”:lmao:


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor asked what were our three doxies called …….. and I replied "dachshunds, which is German for badger dog."

He said he heard they were called "sausage dogs" because that was a religious way to call them. I replied that I had heard them called weiner dogs, but not sausage dogs very often.

He said to spell Jesus backwards and then dog backwards to see what you get. Thus, the religious element of sausage dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone interested in OtHD coffee? Being retired, over the hump day has a new meaning.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al.... grey and cold here today...but we may hit 10c for a few days this week so that encouraging. Will take a BT is you have it please Marc.

Now for our moment of enlightenment......isn’t bologna just hot dog pancakes?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al.... grey and cold here today...but we may hit 10c for a few days this week so that encouraging. Will take a BT is you have it please Marc.
> 
> Now for our moment of enlightenment......isn’t bologna just hot dog pancakes?


Afternoon, Rp. We always have your blend of BT ready for you.

"Now for our moment of enlightenment......isn’t bologna just hot dog pancakes?" :lmao:


----------



## groovetube

good morning. These days every time I say that I can't get the monty python aquarium thing out of my head. Though as I recall, it suddenly takes a dark turn when "Howard's being eaten", so I'll refrain from posting it heh.

It's hard to limit my exposure to the toxic crap occurring between people these days. Online conversations have really become a very major problem I believe, and Im avoiding those traps and entanglements much more these days. Im not convincing anyone of anything they don't already believe. I think someone said that to me a while back  . Social media though, the outrage factor with fed memes, all of it. Being aware of real things is one thing. Anyway, I think actual human contact is becoming scarce and that's a bad thing. Seeing that movie about Cambridge analytics is an incredible eye opener. Im told Social Dilemma is an eye opener as well I haven't seen it yet.

video teaching is becoming a bigger thing for me, I built a better system in my studio with lights a better camera system all of it. I have almost zero knowledge of the photographic mainly... lighting) and this is a big, challenging, somewhat frustrating at times learning experience. But, it seems I have the time to do it, and the good fortune to have a space I can do it in.

Be well and safe.


----------



## Rps

Groove, I read somewhere that when people entrench themselves in a belief, even a conspiracy theory, when you point out facts which contradict their belief system they double down on the belief.....so, like the approach you are taking....I just smile and nod and walk away. I worked with a woman who had the best reply for anyone whose opinion grated against hers...she would just smile and say " interesting" and walk away....translation F---off. She never got into an argument with anyone...so I just copy her method...works for me.

Glad to see you getting into video teaching more. 

I've been working on the ukulele....as you might have seen in my poor efforts...but it is fun. In the UKE World everyone is doing these 100 day challenges...there are theme plates out there and you just pick a song to learn which meets the theme such as " a song that played the year you were born", " a song from a movie" that sort of thing. They do this as it forces you to learn different styles and acquire new skills.

I ve decided to go a different route and focus on Bob Dylan songs...Ive been selecting 30 of my favourites of his and will be doing a video a day for a month...I will also include the tabs for them for any who aren't familiar with some of them. That should keep me busy....now I'm looking for a microphone that will plug into my iPad for better sound....although that might not be seen as a good thing....

Stay safe.


----------



## Rps

Marc when I was younger my childhood punishments such as going to bed early, staying in the house or not going to a party have become my adult aspirations.......who knew.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> good morning. These days every time I say that I can't get the monty python aquarium thing out of my head. Though as I recall, it suddenly takes a dark turn when "Howard's being eaten", so I'll refrain from posting it heh.
> 
> It's hard to limit my exposure to the toxic crap occurring between people these days. Online conversations have really become a very major problem I believe, and Im avoiding those traps and entanglements much more these days. Im not convincing anyone of anything they don't already believe. I think someone said that to me a while back  . Social media though, the outrage factor with fed memes, all of it. Being aware of real things is one thing. Anyway, I think actual human contact is becoming scarce and that's a bad thing. Seeing that movie about Cambridge analytics is an incredible eye opener. Im told Social Dilemma is an eye opener as well I haven't seen it yet.
> 
> video teaching is becoming a bigger thing for me, I built a better system in my studio with lights a better camera system all of it. I have almost zero knowledge of the photographic mainly... lighting) and this is a big, challenging, somewhat frustrating at times learning experience. But, it seems I have the time to do it, and the good fortune to have a space I can do it in.
> 
> Be well and safe.


Afternoon, gt. Re your comment about "toxic crap", this is why I no longer post in the US or Canadian political threads. A waste of my time and effort. I stick to The Shang and Weather threads, along with the non-political threads that seem to pop up.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc when I was younger my childhood punishments such as going to bed early, staying in the house or not going to a party have become my adult aspirations.......who knew.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

VERY INTERESTING FACT ! !

Dead Penguins - I never knew this! 
Did you ever wonder why there are no dead penguins on the ice in Antarctica ?
Where do they go? 
Wonder no more ! ! ! 
It is a known fact that the penguin is a very ritualistic bird which lives an extremely ordered and complex life. The penguin is very committed to its family and will mate for life, as well as maintain a form of compassionate contact with its offspring throughout its life.
If a penguin is found dead on the ice surface, other members of the family and social circle have been known to dig holes in the ice, using their vestigial wings and beaks, until the hole is deep enough for the dead bird to be rolled into, and buried.
The male penguins then gather in a circle around the fresh grave and sing:
scroll down
.
.
.
.
"Freeze a jolly good fellow."
"Freeze a jolly good fellow." 

You really didn't believe that I know anything about penguins, did you? 
It's so easy to fool some people. 

I am sorry, an urge came over me that made me do it!!! 
Oh quit whining ……………… I fell for it too,


----------



## Rps

Classic Marc...good one. But do you know why polar bears and penguins don’t get along......they’re polar opposites.....know why there aren’t any penguins in the U.K........they are afraid of Wales.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Classic Marc...good one. But do you know why polar bears and penguins don’t get along......they’re polar opposites.....know why there aren’t any penguins in the U.K........they are afraid of Wales.....


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, gt. Re your comment about "toxic crap", this is why I no longer post in the US or Canadian political threads. A waste of my time and effort. I stick to The Shang and Weather threads, along with the non-political threads that seem to pop up.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


I don't blame you, pretty much most good members got the same idea it seems  I had a look and it's like, wow, the same games. Who has time for that anymore? I have plenty of people I talk with who don't always agree and it's fine. This stuff I saw this morning is just, useless.

RPS music is meant to be fun. I encourage all people to pick an instrument up and sing your favourite song, or closely resemble it anyway. Its what pros do as well, we try to "closely resemble it" heh. We just just spend many more hours in the day perfecting it. Because as I tell my students, the only difference really between them and (I'll name a legendary player here) is... practice. Quite simply. Oh. And a good teacher  So have fun!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I don't blame you, pretty much most good members got the same idea it seems  I had a look and it's like, wow, the same games. Who has time for that anymore? I have plenty of people I talk with who don't always agree and it's fine. This stuff I saw this morning is just, useless.
> 
> RPS music is meant to be fun. I encourage all people to pick an instrument up and sing your favourite song, or closely resemble it anyway. Its what pros do as well, we try to "closely resemble it" heh. We just just spend many more hours in the day perfecting it. Because as I tell my students, the only difference really between them and (I'll name a legendary player here) is... practice. Quite simply. Oh. And a good teacher  So have fun!


Sad how some in ehMacLand have taken over threads making it impossible to have a rational discussion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a light dusting of snow on the grass. Thus, hot coffee is the name of the game today.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al.... my daughter tells me you have some snow Marc....we are clear here and going up to 10c today...but it is on the horizon.

Eagerly awaiting the arrival of my new uke, which is being shipped as we speak.....hoping to get it next week sometime.

Nice thing about the warmer weather is the absence of ice on the walkways....we can do our daily laps.....sometimes you’ve got to get outside.

The fear here is we will go to grey.....which is lockdown....Hoping we avoid that.

Living here with Covid in general is like swimming with the sharks......it can be done but you have to be vigilant....


----------



## Rps

Maybe it’s the wine but..... I’m thinking we have it all wrong.....maybe the plants are farming us! They give us oxygen and we eventually give them mulch........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al.... my daughter tells me you have some snow Marc....we are clear here and going up to 10c today...but it is on the horizon.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting the arrival of my new uke, which is being shipped as we speak.....hoping to get it next week sometime.
> 
> Nice thing about the warmer weather is the absence of ice on the walkways....we can do our daily laps.....sometimes you’ve got to get outside.
> 
> The fear here is we will go to grey.....which is lockdown....Hoping we avoid that.
> 
> Living here with Covid in general is like swimming with the sharks......it can be done but you have to be vigilant....


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, we got a bit of snow but it is all gone now with 5C temps and some sunshine. Good luck with your new Uke.

Yes, being vigilant is the name of the game these days. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe it’s the wine but..... I’m thinking we have it all wrong.....maybe the plants are farming us! They give us oxygen and we eventually give them mulch........


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is brewing on this quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/geminids-2020-1.5834093

Saw this and thought of Don and SAP. He used to include items like this on his site. He is still missed.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...sunny here today. Ahhhhhh Christmas Stocking traditions.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...sunny here today. Ahhhhhh Christmas Stocking traditions.....
> 
> View attachment 93156


:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/geminids-2020-1.5834093
> 
> Saw this and thought of Don and SAP. He used to include items like this on his site. He is still missed.



+1!! And thanks for the post Marc, and let's hope that most have clear skies for some nice viewing.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

@Marc

_*Happy Hanukkah*_ and the best of the Celebration to you and all of your family.

Now if you happen to come across some spare jelly doughnuts, I know somebody who just loves them...  

What a neat way to celebrate a festival, and with all the other Jewish goodies, It's almost enough to make one think about changing one's religion. 

Stay well and keep safe.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!! And thanks for the post Marc, and let's hope that most have clear skies for some nice viewing.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> 
> _*Happy Hanukkah*_ and the best of the Celebration to you and all of your family.
> 
> Now if you happen to come across some spare jelly doughnuts, I know somebody who just loves them...
> 
> What a neat way to celebrate a festival, and with all the other Jewish goodies, It's almost enough to make one think about changing one's religion.
> 
> Stay well and keep safe.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thank you, Patrick. Same to you and your family, and a merry pre-Christmas as well. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sad how some in ehMacLand have taken over threads making it impossible to have a rational discussion.


Well, I feel that there are some that don’t deserve any attention or a mention really. There are lots of good people interested in respectful conversation. This thread works, hats off to you for keeping it peaceful. 

Sad to hear another good person in our musical community hospitalized in very bad shape with covid, once again, under 60 and no pre-existing conditions, several more infected. It’s hard to watch as too many clout the rules with YouTube science. Anyway, it’s really sad to watch as humans ruin others.

The next few months are going to be unsettling, I hope everyone stays safe, and keep the jokes rolling


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well, I feel that there are some that don’t deserve any attention or a mention really. There are lots of good people interested in respectful conversation. This thread works, hats off to you for keeping it peaceful.
> 
> Sad to hear another good person in our musical community hospitalized in very bad shape with covid, once again, under 60 and no pre-existing conditions, several more infected. It’s hard to watch as too many clout the rules with YouTube science. Anyway, it’s really sad to watch as humans ruin others.
> 
> The next few months are going to be unsettling, I hope everyone stays safe, and keep the jokes rolling


So true, gt. "This thread works, hats off to you for keeping it peaceful. " However, I do nothing to control this thread. I created it, but that is all. Those in the Shang family, over the years, have helped to keep it an oasis from the turmoil found in some other threads. Paix, mon ami.

"The next few months are going to be unsettling, I hope everyone stays safe, and keep the jokes rolling " :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Enjoy.




+1

Thanks for sharing Marc and I shall send it and share it with others.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/geminids-2020-1.5834093
> 
> Saw this and thought of Don and SAP. He used to include items like this on his site. He is still missed.


Good Day Shang!

Thanks for this link Marc...I forwarded this to Kacey as she has become quite interested in all things involving outer space. 

Happy Hanukah!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A neighbor asked what were our three doxies called …….. and I replied "dachshunds, which is German for badger dog."
> 
> He said he heard they were called "sausage dogs" because that was a religious way to call them. I replied that I had heard them called weiner dogs, but not sausage dogs very often.
> 
> He said to spell Jesus backwards and then dog backwards to see what you get. Thus, the religious element of sausage dog.


I never sausage a thing.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I ve decided to go a different route and focus on Bob Dylan songs...Ive been selecting 30 of my favourites of his and will be doing a video a day for a month...I will also include the tabs for them for any who aren't familiar with some of them. That should keep me busy....now I'm looking for a microphone that will plug into my iPad for better sound....although that might not be seen as a good thing....


Hi Rps,

I'm a big fan of Dylan's songs too. Surprising to see how many he wrote that others made famous. 

For the last year, I've been trying to find an external mic that would work well with my iPad. Had a couple hit and misses with other mics that were supposed to work well but didn't. I am now working with a Shure MV51. Only issue is that the supplied cord is too short (only 2 meters long) to use it with a floor stand and I have yet to find a longer one to replace it.


----------



## Macfury

It remains so because it is recognized by all EhMac members as peaceful place for people of mild disposition to gather and pretend to have a morning coffee. 

Elsewhere, the marketplace of ideas continues to pick winners and losers based on the strength of those ideas. That's not for everyone.



groovetube said:


> This thread works, hats off to you for keeping it peaceful.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Hi Rps,
> 
> I'm a big fan of Dylan's songs too. Surprising to see how many he wrote that others made famous.
> 
> For the last year, I've been trying to find an external mic that would work well with my iPad. Had a couple hit and misses with other mics that were supposed to work well but didn't. I am now working with a Shure MV51. Only issue is that the supplied cord is too short (only 2 meters long) to use it with a floor stand and I have yet to find a longer one to replace it.


How are you doing? Was curious in your iPad mic experiments, if you tried an iPad audio interface then mic or just mics? I have a friend I want to collaborate with song writing and he only has an iPad. I think he’s using an iPad version of cubase. We’re to figure out how he can best do guitar/vocal tracks. 

So much gear out there these days!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Morning, all. Had a good sleepin this morning. One of the things weekends are great for. Only seven teaching days left until Christmas holidays.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> How are you doing? Was curious in your iPad mic experiments, if you tried an iPad audio interface then mic or just mics? I have a friend I want to collaborate with song writing and he only has an iPad. I think he’s using an iPad version of cubase. We’re to figure out how he can best do guitar/vocal tracks.
> 
> So much gear out there these days!


Hello Groove, 

I'm doing okay thanks. You? 

Yeah, Ive been on a rapid learning curve with these mics trying to understand what's working or not working and why/how to fix. Sheesh. Now I know why some people pay audio engineers to help. 

I first was sold an AT2020 (should have known by the name that it was going to be a disaster) and couldn't make the sucker work properly/consistently. Seemed to go from picking up the sound of my nose whistling (LOL), to barely audible vocals. Throw in random distortion and finding myself having to stand way back from the floor mic to make it sound okay...

After months of riding the struggle bus with this pro recommended mic, I brought it back to the music store I purchased it from only to be told, Oh, no, you should have purchased the AT2020*i* because THAT'S the one that works best with iPads and iPhones, etc. Luckily I brought my iPad to the store and tried to give it a test drive before I walked out the door. It wouldn't even directly connect without an adapter. (USB-C on iPad and lightning connection on AT2020i....)

I didn't want to buy another piece of hardware (that I'd need to learn how to use) to sit between the mic and the iPad, if I didn't have to. The Shure company offered an app that helped manage some basic controls on the mic (i.e. gain etc.),. The new iPad Pro is surprisingly bereft of sound management features.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1
> 
> Thanks for sharing Marc and I shall send it and share it with others.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap:

Merci, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Thanks for this link Marc...I forwarded this to Kacey as she has become quite interested in all things involving outer space.
> 
> Happy Hanukah!





KC4 said:


> I never sausage a thing.


No problem, Kim. Happy Hanukkah and a Merry pre-Christmas to you and your family.

"I never sausage a thing." :lmao::lmao: How is Kacey's little doxie?


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Hello Groove,
> 
> I'm doing okay thanks. You?
> 
> Yeah, Ive been on a rapid learning curve with these mics trying to understand what's working or not working and why/how to fix. Sheesh. Now I know why some people pay audio engineers to help.
> 
> I first was sold an AT2020 (should have known by the name that it was going to be a disaster) and couldn't make the sucker work properly/consistently. Seemed to go from picking up the sound of my nose whistling (LOL), to barely audible vocals. Throw in random distortion and finding myself having to stand way back from the floor mic to make it sound okay...
> 
> After months of riding the struggle bus with this pro recommended mic, I brought it back to the music store I purchased it from only to be told, Oh, no, you should have purchased the AT2020*i* because THAT'S the one that works best with iPads and iPhones, etc. Luckily I brought my iPad to the store and tried to give it a test drive before I walked out the door. It wouldn't even directly connect without an adapter. (USB-C on iPad and lightning connection on AT2020i....)
> 
> I didn't want to buy another piece of hardware (that I'd need to learn how to use) to sit between the mic and the iPad, if I didn't have to. The Shure company offered an app that helped manage some basic controls on the mic (i.e. gain etc.),. The new iPad Pro is surprisingly bereft of sound management features.


Ah so you have the iPad Pro. I was wondering what it had for audio control. It is, pro after all 

The AT2020 is actually not a bad mic, especially for the money. The AT4040 is even better but more expensive. But yeah you need an audio interface, a mic preamp of some sort presumably one that works with iPads. I have the real deal here, about 12-15k worth of Universal Audio audio racks and as much in microphones, but thats because I need at least 14 high quality mics in for drums. I have a pair of the new Townsend spheres, they're incredible. But good mics, they are an investment for sure.

My friend has an iPad and he isn't sure whether to get an interface then choose an XLR in microphone, which I thought best for audio quality, but Ive seen and heard the 'all in ones' where the mic is mic and preamp all in one, with just a cable to lightening into iPad. I wondered how good these were. Right now he's using the iPad mic into iPad GarageBand (he's now on cubase) so any of it will be a step up. I know noting of the iPad offerings. It seems simpler is better for him, he's a great singer and guitar player, but technical, well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> It remains so because it is recognized by all EhMac members as peaceful place for people of mild disposition to gather and pretend to have a morning coffee.
> 
> Elsewhere, the marketplace of ideas continues to pick winners and losers based on the strength of those ideas. That's not for everyone.


True, in part, Macfury. Not sure if there are "winners and losers" in some of the other threads. Still, here, everyone wins. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Morning, all. Had a good sleepin this morning. One of the things weekends are great for. Only seven teaching days left until Christmas holidays.


Evening, Frank. Care for some coffee now?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> No problem, Kim. Happy Hanukkah and a Merry pre-Christmas to you and your family.
> 
> "I never sausage a thing." :lmao::lmao: How is Kacey's little doxie?


Thanks Marc. 

Kacey's little Spolumbo (speaking of sausages) is doing great and is wonderful company for her during the lockdown. We are delightfully surprised with the distinct stripe that is appearing down his back. How long until he gets his full adult coat? 

P.s. He has a comfy bed that he enjoys using, but the laundry is an attractive bed too, it seems.


----------



## Rps

Hello all. Kim and Groove I’ve been researching some of the iRig stuff...it seems promising and works with GarageBand.


----------



## Rps

Groove I’m also looking into Positive Grids smart amp the Spark.....now that looks very interesting.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Ah so you have the iPad Pro. I was wondering what it had for audio control. It is, pro after all


Yeah, that's what I thought..Pro should have decent built in audio control. Nope. 

I just wanted something simple and easy - Plug and play. It became a more complicated struggle when I couldn't seem to find a n easy, simple answer. Like Rp, I just wanted a better sound input than the built in mic. The sound difference is remarkable though. 

Edit: Yes, this MV51 is one of those all-in-one units..It has some basic controls on the mic. 

Now I just have to find a longer cable. Shure seems to market this MV51 as a floor stand mic. Many of the marketing/product images show a vocalist using it on a floor stand set-up. I just didn't realize that these vocalists were only a foot tall! It also has a threaded adapter to attach it to a standard mic stand. 

I was erroneous when I said it came with a 2 meter cable, It came with a 1 meter cable...USB-C (iPad) to Micro USB (mic). Do you know where I might source a longer one of these? I've inquired directly with Shure - so far no response.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hello all. Kim and Groove I’ve been researching some of the iRig stuff...it seems promising and works with GarageBand.


Hi Rps, 

I remember looking at that iRig line in the music store and for some reason dismissed it. I think it might have been the lightning only connectors...not compatible with my iPad. 

Good luck with it, if you decide to purchase it, I hope it works well for you and your set-up.


----------



## groovetube

Most of those things at those price points are all very similar. It’s features and compatibility you look for mostly, to devices and software ultimately. Some devices are just interfaces, basically a preamp and an a/d converter. Most will allow line in mic in and instrument in. 3 different input levels.its important to know these 3 and what you need. If all you’re doing is using a mic, a simple one like kc4 has will do the trick sound just fine and it’s one cable. Btw kc4 you likely can get a usb c to micro from amazon. It’s probably made by lots of companies, just check the micro as I think there’s a couple types. 

The interface ones gives you the option of using what you want to plug in, if it supports all 3 input types it’ll have likely one or 2 xlr/1/4” combo inputs allowing any of the 3 I mentioned. Line in usually to plug in say a stereo audio in. the mic input your use the xlr so you can literally plug in an $8000 akg c12 should you wish  and instrument in is needed if you want to plug in say a guitar which needs the input to match the output of a guitar’s pickups. (Conceptually that’s like needing the special phono input for record players...) 

Whichever works for you and is easiest for you. The preamps/interfaces and mics can get Uber expensive. It took me 5+ years of paying this stuff I have off, just the 2 mics I have as drum overheads are over 5k alone, the interfaces are about 5200 each. But I’ll take a shot of the wiring I have, it took me a full day to wire this up, and another to mic up the drums and set. It’s not um, user friendly exactly  but I have a ball and I’ve learned more than I thought. I use pro tools but I work with people who use garage band too. It works great for writing and doing great tracks. You’re limited to 44.1 though which isn’t an issue for most people except for dorky nerds like me  (I use mostly 24/48 to record) 

See this stuff is waaaay more interesting than what everybody else seems to be preoccupied with


----------



## Macfury

Had heard a lot of recommendations for the Rode NT-USB Mini microphone as a nice entry-level microphone for iPad. Purchased recently and has been performing quite well for its intended purpose.

https://www.long-mcquade.com/169676...-USB-MINI-Studio-Condenser-USB-Microphone.htm


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Frank. Care for some coffee now?



A cafe mocha would be nice, thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> True, in part, Macfury. Not sure if there are "winners and losers" in some of the other threads. Still, here, everyone wins. Paix, mon ami.



I dunno. I’d say there are definitely losers in some of the other threads.


----------



## groovetube

I think the loss can be in how one spends their time. I gave up trying to convince those who won’t listen a long time ago, and focus on people more important to me, and focus on my career and teaching. It’s very time consuming to be right it seems 

Sound of music is on right now. I don’t think I’ve ever watched straight through from the beginning. In the opening song I heard one of my favorite words, ‘flibbertygibbet’. How awesome is this word?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> Kacey's little Spolumbo (speaking of sausages) is doing great and is wonderful company for her during the lockdown. We are delightfully surprised with the distinct stripe that is appearing down his back. How long until he gets his full adult coat?
> 
> P.s. He has a comfy bed that he enjoys using, but the laundry is an attractive bed too, it seems.


:love2::love2::love2::love2::clap:

About a year until the full coat is there for life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> A cafe mocha would be nice, thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Coming right up if you still want one, Frank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I dunno. I’d say there are definitely losers in some of the other threads.


Now, now ………. play nice Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I think the loss can be in how one spends their time. I gave up trying to convince those who won’t listen a long time ago, and focus on people more important to me, and focus on my career and teaching. It’s very time consuming to be right it seems


Very true, gt. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. The realities of inventive spellings.


----------



## Macfury

groovetube said:


> Sound of music is on right now. I don’t think I’ve ever watched straight through from the beginning.


Nine times, here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Nine times, here.


:clap:

The hills are still alive for you, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

Cold morning, yesterdays rain is now frozen.

Blue birds raising a fuss, seems they have spotted another feral cat, great security system!

Our area has just been declared a RED zone, not sure what exactly that means. I spoke with our local hardware store (I'm a frequent shopper), they don't know how or what they have to do. Just keep on doing what we were told 8-10 months ago,I assume
Specific instructions are in short supply.

I personally don't have any problem with limits/masks etc, just as long as I can get to the LCBO & the hardware store - and the pharmacy.
We are resisting going out unless it's for essentials, we are well stocked up, and besides it's warmer & drier inside than out. 
Our local ISP is in the process of installing fibre along the concession, when that's all done we will be in great shape.!

Meantime, another cup of your famous brew Marc, Please and thank you. - no sugar.


----------



## pm-r

@OldeBullDust


> Our local ISP is in the process of installing fibre along the concession, when that's all done we will be in great shape.!



Have they given you any indication as to what the cost increase will be, if any, if you get connected to and use their new Fiber Cable???

Maybe they will start bombarding their customers with ads telling them that they must have the new and fairly expensive 100+Mbps Superspeed download speeds.

Normally a complete overkill and waste of money for most small families in most cases. But the reliability of any Fiber cable Is nice to have, until it breaks. ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> Nine times, here.


Hi MF, I’ve seen it 3 or 4 times. The musicals today don’t have the song breadth that the older one have. SoM has any many songs that crept into popular music...


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill, I have cogeco and see no reason to switch. We are now in grey which is lockdown.....and will be for some time I’m afraid.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.short messages today as my iPad keeps knocking me out of ehMac. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Hi MF, I’ve seen it 3 or 4 times. The musicals today don’t have the song breadth that the older one have. SoM has any many songs that crept into popular music...



Interestingly enough, it seems Christopher Plummer always detested his involvement with the film and has avoided all of the reunion activities over the years, though he did appear with the cast on Oprah once. Still one of my favourite musicals though, after Fiddler on the Roof.


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> Nine times, here.


Hah! I'm sure I have you beat on that feat Macfury. I watched it many times myself, then my daughter decided she loved it, and therefore it was on frequent replay in our house when she was young. I'm amazed we didn't wear out the VCR. 

Also, I learned to sing almost all of the song repetiore....and taught a couple of the more popular ones to her and my husband so they both could sing along.


----------



## KC4

Freddie_Biff said:


> Interestingly enough, it seems Christopher Plummer always detested his involvement with the film and has avoided all of the reunion activities over the years, though he did appear with the cast on Oprah once. Still one of my favourite musicals though, after Fiddler on the Roof.


 I didn't realize this. Do you know why Christopher Plummer detested his involvement?


----------



## Macfury

KC4 said:


> I didn't realize this. Do you know why Christopher Plummer detested his involvement?


He thought that the character he played was uninteresting and that the film was far too syrupy — which is why he referred to it at times as "The Sound of Mucous." 

Ironically, to a vast demographic, this is the only thing he will be remembered for.

Quick: What are two other famous roles that Plummer played in films? Yep.


----------



## KC4

Regarding ISP service:

The competitor to my current provider was in the neighbourhood running fibre and they knocked on the door to ask permission to connect it to my house. I asked if this would cost me anything or if I would be committed to use their service once connected. The answer was no to both questions. 

So, I said, sure, go ahead. 

Not surprisingly, a couple weeks later, the competitor knocked on my door, asking me when I'd like to start using my new fibre internet connection. Not now, I said, which seemed to confuse him. "But you have it connected! And we have a special promotion right now!" Yep, and No thanks. 

They've contacted me twice since, still trying. Same result.


----------



## Macfury

KC4 said:


> Hah! I'm sure I have you beat on that feat Macfury. I watched it many times myself, then my daughter decided she loved it, and therefore it was on frequent replay in our house when she was young. I'm amazed we didn't wear out the VCR.
> 
> Also, I learned to sing almost all of the song repetiore....and taught a couple of the more popular ones to her and my husband so they both could sing along.


I watched it once of my own volition and then had others watching it endlessly in my vicinity. I was kind of fascinated as a kid because Penny from _Lost in Space_ was one of the children.

I'm still of the opinion that Georg overplayed his hand with Rolf. Just as the kid looks to be softening he begins to insult him as well! 

But those songs are still earworms.

Interesting tie-in with the Amazon alternate WWII series _The Man in the High Castle_. An instrumental version of Edelweiss (which is not a popular folks song, but is written especially for the movie) plays over the opening credits as a nod to the slippery nature of reality.


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> Quick: What are two other famous roles that Plummer played in films? Yep.


The Sound of ...


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Cold morning, yesterdays rain is now frozen.
> 
> Blue birds raising a fuss, seems they have spotted another feral cat, great security system!
> 
> Our area has just been declared a RED zone, not sure what exactly that means. I spoke with our local hardware store (I'm a frequent shopper), they don't know how or what they have to do. Just keep on doing what we were told 8-10 months ago,I assume
> Specific instructions are in short supply.
> 
> I personally don't have any problem with limits/masks etc, just as long as I can get to the LCBO & the hardware store - and the pharmacy.
> We are resisting going out unless it's for essentials, we are well stocked up, and besides it's warmer & drier inside than out.
> Our local ISP is in the process of installing fibre along the concession, when that's all done we will be in great shape.!
> 
> Meantime, another cup of your famous brew Marc, Please and thank you. - no sugar.


Bill, sorry to hear about the Red Zone designation. Not sure what it means.

Coffee coming right up. We don't use sugar or any other sweeteners here at The Café Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Interestingly enough, it seems Christopher Plummer always detested his involvement with the film and has avoided all of the reunion activities over the years, though he did appear with the cast on Oprah once. Still one of my favourite musicals though, after Fiddler on the Roof.


Fiddler on the Roof is, in part, the story of my father's parents who were forced out of the shtetl (the designated area where Jews were allowed to live) outside of Kiev after the pogroms there in 1905. Luckily, they were able to come to Ellis Island in NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Interesting tie-in with the Amazon alternate WWII series The Man in the High Castle. An instrumental version of Edelweiss (which is not a popular folks song, but is written especially for the movie) plays over the opening credits as a nod to the slippery nature of reality." That was a great series. It was disturbing, but of interest to me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Fiddler on the Roof is, in part, the story of my father's parents who were forced out of the shtetl (the designated area where Jews were allowed to live) outside of Kiev after the pogroms there in 1905. Luckily, they were able to come to Ellis Island in NYC.



Interesting, and luckily many others joined them on their journey.

Can you imagine all the interesting food goodies we would have to go without, without their traditions and influence??? Shudder just on the thought of going without some...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

After battling with the Knotweed plants in our drought-tolerant and deer-proof front yard we decided to dig the root balls out. It is a struggle because the roots are large, run deep and there are a lot of them.

The plants are spectacular looking with cream-white flowers, deep green leaves, and reddish stocks. I don't believe this species is as invasive as the provincial guru would have us believe. The seeds are sterile but the roots do spread. The Knotweed is considered an invasive species because the plants will grow readily from small pieces of rootstock, especially close to water. The Himalayan Knotweed the one most people associate with invasiveness. 

We cut down the dead branches each winter and bag them up for disposal in the garbage stream and NOT the plant recycling stream for obvious reasons. Because it's garbage and relatively heavy we paid a little over $80 to dispose of the bags last year. The province mandates the plant be bagged in strong puncture-proof plastic and tied securely which adds even more expense.

We struggle to dig and get all the pieces so we've managed to dig out only 2 large roots or 3 small ones each day. We still have 8 more to go.

We contacted a local gardener to get a quote but he did not respond after his initial visit. He's smarter than that.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Fiddler on the Roof is, in part, the story of my father's parents who were forced out of the shtetl (the designated area where Jews were allowed to live) outside of Kiev after the pogroms there in 1905. Luckily, they were able to come to Ellis Island in NYC.


Didn't know that about your father's parents, Marc. Amazing that they were able to make such a (mostly) joyful play/film about such a tragedy in Russian/Ukrainian history and with such memorable songs too. Did you know that Fiddler was John Williams's first Oscar for musical score?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> He thought that the character he played was uninteresting and that the film was far too syrupy — which is why he referred to it at times as "The Sound of Mucous."
> 
> Ironically, to a vast demographic, this is the only thing he will be remembered for.
> 
> Quick: What are two other famous roles that Plummer played in films? Yep.


I don't know which particular films you're referring to, but he was great as the doctor in A Beautiful Mind.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

KC4 said:


> I didn't realize this. Do you know why Christopher Plummer detested his involvement?



What Macfury said basically. Thought it was too saccharine apparently. Still, I think he made a pretty good paycheque from the project.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Interesting, and luckily many others joined them on their journey.
> 
> Can you imagine all the interesting food goodies we would have to go without, without their traditions and influence??? Shudder just on the thought of going without some...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


They were forced out of czarist Russia. On my mother's side, only my great grandmother left southern Germany in about 1880. The rest of her family stayed behind and died in Dachau. :-( 

I was able to be exposed to Eastern European and German cooking, Jewish style, from both sets of grandparents.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> After battling with the Knotweed plants in our drought-tolerant and deer-proof front yard we decided to dig the root balls out. It is a struggle because the roots are large, run deep and there are a lot of them.
> 
> The plants are spectacular looking with cream-white flowers, deep green leaves, and reddish stocks. I don't believe this species is as invasive as the provincial guru would have us believe. The seeds are sterile but the roots do spread. The Knotweed is considered an invasive species because the plants will grow readily from small pieces of rootstock, especially close to water. The Himalayan Knotweed the one most people associate with invasiveness.
> 
> We cut down the dead branches each winter and bag them up for disposal in the garbage stream and NOT the plant recycling stream for obvious reasons. Because it's garbage and relatively heavy we paid a little over $80 to dispose of the bags last year. The province mandates the plant be bagged in strong puncture-proof plastic and tied securely which adds even more expense.
> 
> We struggle to dig and get all the pieces so we've managed to dig out only 2 large roots or 3 small ones each day. We still have 8 more to go.
> 
> We contacted a local gardener to get a quote but he did not respond after his initial visit. He's smarter than that.


A great looking garden. Knotweed plants are a pain you know where.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Didn't know that about your father's parents, Marc. Amazing that they were able to make such a (mostly) joyful play/film about such a tragedy in Russian/Ukrainian history and with such memorable songs too. Did you know that Fiddler was John Williams's first Oscar for musical score?


They came from either side of Kiev, did not know each other, and met by chance in NYC where they lived about three blocks apart.


----------



## pm-r

> After battling with the Knotweed plants in our drought-tolerant and deer-proof front yard we decided to dig the root balls out. It is a struggle because the roots are large, run deep and there are a lot of them. ... ...





> The plants are spectacular looking with cream-white flowers, deep green leaves, and reddish stocks. ... ...
> We contacted a local gardener to get a quote but he did not respond after his initial visit. He's smarter than that.




They are very spectacular Rod, 
But may I suggest a much easier method If your plan is to get rid of the plants completely... In one word, _*Roundup*_, And if you need something with a bit more aggressive strength, then use a herbicide that contains good dose of _*2,4-D*_.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> But may I suggest a much easier method If your plan is to get rid of the plants completely... In one word, _*Roundup*_, And if you need something with a bit more aggressive strength, then use a herbicide that contains good dose of _*2,4-D*_.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I hear what you are saying ... But Roundup is more dangerous to my health than some hard labour.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> A great looking garden. Knotweed plants are a pain you know where.


Thanks, we like the ornamental grasses. I'm surprised the nurseries can sell invasive plants.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I hear what you are saying ... But Roundup is more dangerous to my health than some hard labour.



Sorry Rod, 
It sounds like you got caught up in some of the Roundup controversy BS and all the misinformation about it, and you may be surprised to learn that you can actually drink the stuff without any harm to your body. Check some _*recent reports*_ if you would like some confirmation.

On the other hand, using some hard labour, may i actually bring on a heart attack or other poor body condition or state.

BTW: Can it re-grow from top growth pruning and cuttings and if not, some good loppers should be able to keep it under control should it not???

PS: Are those actually some California poppies still blooming in the bed in the picture???



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> They came from either side of Kiev, did not know each other, and met by chance in NYC where they lived about three blocks apart.



Amazing how fate works sometimes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Amazing how fate works sometimes.


So true, Frank. Since neither was able to travel across Kiev, all they knew was that there was another Jewish community on the other side of the city. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Sorry Rod,
> It sounds like you got caught up in some of the Roundup controversy BS and all the misinformation about it, and you may be surprised to learn that you can actually drink the stuff without any harm to your body. Check some _*recent reports*_ if you would like some confirmation.
> 
> On the other hand, using some hard labour, may i actually bring on a heart attack or other poor body condition or state.
> 
> BTW: Can it re-grow from top growth pruning and cuttings and if not, some good loppers should be able to keep it under control should it not???
> 
> PS: Are those actually some California poppies still blooming in the bed in the picture???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Not sure what your source is but I don't plan to use or drink any Roundup.

We recognize and work within our physical limits.

We have not given the Knotweed an opportunity to start growing from cuttings left on the ground but if the roots can get exposed to moisture and sunlight they will sprout and grow new plants. We expect to be digging out new sprouts for a couple of years.

Yes, those are California Poppies ... another weed that is hard to eradicate.


----------



## pm-r

> Not sure what your source is but I don't plan to use or drink any Roundup.
> 
> We recognize and work within our physical limits.



No need to drink any just to prove it's safe, but it's well known as a very safe herbicide that can get rid of the Knotweed.

It could sure save a lot of hard labour.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day to start off the week. Coffee anyone?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, and all. Grey and cold here today as we enter lockdown......that means a grocery shopping that usually takes 15 minutes will be an hour if history is any judge.

So it will be a quiet Christmas here as our families are all in other zones. When you are in “grey” you can’t even get a hotel room in another zone here. But..........this will all pass in time....no sense getting riled....life is too short as it is with out trying to make it shorter.

I’m awaiting my new uke, which is in transit from Georgia....

Was researching microphone again and I might take up MacFury’s suggestion....

To keep us sane here we have our interests.. Tovah has been doing research on both our family trees...going back centuries...and I am currently working on learning 30 of my favourite Bob Dylan songs........

And now this......


----------



## Dr.G.

"I’m awaiting my new uke, which is in transit from Georgia...." Rp, ukes from southeastern GA, around the Waycross/Manor regions are famous in that they use cypress wood from the cypress tress in the Okefenokee Swamp. I taught in Waycross, GA for two years.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okefenokee_Swamp

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...s+trees&form=IGRE&first=1&tsc=ImageBasicHover


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, mine is a little more hi-tech than the usual uke and it looks like this...


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, mine is a little more hi-tech than the usual uke and it looks like this...
> 
> View attachment 93190




Well, it sure doesn't look like it was made with any normal cypress wood from what I can see of the posted image, which sure isn't exactly a large size or high res. 

But how about this one??? Even if it seems a bit pricy, but maybe that is a pretty reasonable price. I don't know, i don't do ukes.
https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/517...kwQ3zKwzhKgN5ddTICeKhxg3Nqcow_choCp3UQAvD_BwE


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, mine is a little more hi-tech than the usual uke and it looks like this...
> 
> View attachment 93190


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, it sure doesn't look like it was made with any normal cypress wood from what I can see of the posted image, which sure isn't exactly a large size or high res.
> 
> But how about this one??? Even if it seems a bit pricy, but maybe that is a pretty reasonable price. I don't know, i don't do ukes.
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/517...kwQ3zKwzhKgN5ddTICeKhxg3Nqcow_choCp3UQAvD_BwE
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Looks good, Patrick.:clap:


----------



## groovetube

Man there’s some really wild hand crafted ukeles out there these days, it’s a craze I never thought would happen. I remember when I was about 7 it was one of the first things I tried playing, but the one I used was entirely plastic I believe. 

RP if you’re considering Rodes they aren’t bad. I had an NT1 for a while, I traded it up to a higher one eventually. They’re about lower to mid line, many budget home recording people use them because they’re affordable. There is a mic mod for Rodes as they are made cheaply, michael joly mods are legendary what he can do. When I first set up my studio and couldn’t afford pro mics when I invested in expensive mic preamps I got a pair of Russian made oktava mk012s modded by him. 900 bucks and they were great. He swaps out the cheap components and capsules and puts in higher quality ones.

Almost all main mic companies have the budget mics, they often use many of the same components and capsules made in China as each other does funny enough. With varying qualities. I would say, look for the features you want, choose the right mic for what you’re recording, ie: small diameter condenser vs cardiod has large diameter condensers, ribbon mics, etc. they all have specific sounds and purposes. Look up various recording resources online specific to what you’re recording (assuming voice/uke) and that should give you an idea. One thing I have learned through my process of learning in recording is learning to really listen to the subtle differences. I now have really expensive mics (some many thousands each) and I can really appreciate why these are waaaay better than the $300 ones. But you also need a really high end preamp which can often cost more than the mic  its a black hole... I’ve fallen deeply into it! 

Then there’s outboard gear. Plugins. Must have more plugins  

Spent the day practicing for many hours. Following several online drummers challenging us with crazy stuff. Loving it. Enjoyed today’s news from down south  

Hopeful we can return to well, relative sanity and people being protected with this new vaccine being rolled out. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hopeful we can return to well, relative sanity and people being protected with this new vaccine being rolled out. Stay safe everyone." You too, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Looks good, Patrick.:clap:


Or.......this one


----------



## Rps

Thanx for the info Groove, any insight helps. I basically just record my trying to sing and play to up load to my YouTube site.....which is a work in progress. We are greyed here so no live performances since Feb. So this is my practise .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Maybe we should have live uke music at The Café Chez Marc each day. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Maybe we should have live uke music at The Café Chez Marc each day. Anyone interested?


Maybe when I get my new one ....... but we must have other players here in The Shang surely.


----------



## Rps

Our National Anthem on my Little Gem...... Kim jump in on this with your guitar...

https://youtu.be/7OvRcvjcHzk


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe when I get my new one ....... but we must have other players here in The Shang surely.





Rps said:


> Our National Anthem on my Little Gem...... Kim jump in on this with your guitar...
> 
> https://youtu.be/7OvRcvjcHzk


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique event.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...n9cffTDKU9vbzRrSbLPcEWBRozxss9NIgH3Ca30B7UMWM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> A unique event.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...n9cffTDKU9vbzRrSbLPcEWBRozxss9NIgH3Ca30B7UMWM



Doesn’t happen all that often. Hopefully the weather cooperates.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Doesn’t happen all that often. Hopefully the weather cooperates.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game today, at least in this part of Canada.

Today is International Skeptics Day ……………………… Allegedly. Enjoy.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All

Quite cold here this morning, -10°C and gray

International Skeptics Day? - I'm not sure about that!

Anyhow...

A cup of your famous brew please, large if possible Marc.
Thank You.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. As I look out my window I see the dreaded “S” word. It’s cold here with a wind temp of -7c...but we will be heading to +6 by the weekend.

So we are Grey here in more ways than one. Tovah’s sister works in a LTC facility which now has a large Covid breakout...we are quite concerned for her safety....to be honest it is getting scary here in Windsor.

As much as I dislike modern tech I am thankful for things like FaceTime......seeing the family is reassuring in these times.

I’ve been rewatching Ken Burn’s Country Music....while not a big fan of Country music I find it a wonderful documentary....one of his best and if you have 20 hours of free time it is worth watching.


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill. Your weather seems like ours....we will be heading up to +7 for the weekend however.

Just wondering...
do you play an instrument? Maybe we can get a Shang Zoom concert going?


----------



## pm-r

> International Skeptics Day? - I'm not sure about that!



:lmao: :lmao: 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game today, at least in this part of Canada. ... ... ...



Did I read not long ago that you do not serve coffee containing any sugar???


Shudder the thought, and if so i'll stick with mine thank you, that i am currently enjoying with a heaping teaspoon of Demerara sugar. It's the way i enjoy my coffee, and of course with 18% cream.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All
> 
> Quite cold here this morning, -10°C and gray
> 
> International Skeptics Day? - I'm not sure about that!
> 
> Anyhow...
> 
> A cup of your famous brew please, large if possible Marc.
> Thank You.


Coffee coming right up, Bill. Very cold here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Did I read not long ago that you do not serve coffee containing any sugar???
> 
> 
> Shudder the thought, and if so i'll stick with mine thank you, that i am currently enjoying with a heaping teaspoon of Demerara sugar. It's the way i enjoy my coffee, and of course with 18% cream.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, we are a BYOS (Bring Your Own Sugar) establishment.


----------



## groovetube

Sugar. YeeeeeeeeeUCK  

Mine is straight black. I used to use cream, then I graduated to milk, and I took away milk as milk gives me phlegm, and a nice fresh ground bee is tastier than anything. Oddly enough my late mom also drank hers black, but I didn’t until after she passed.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Sugar. YeeeeeeeeeUCK
> 
> Mine is straight black. I used to use cream, then I graduated to milk, and I took away milk as milk gives me phlegm, and a nice fresh ground bee is tastier than anything. Oddly enough my late mom also drank hers black, but I didn’t until after she passed.


Black coffee for me as well, Tim.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we are a BYOS (Bring Your Own Sugar) establishment.



Maybe i could just swing over and start using Bailey's or Kailua or maybe some rum???


That should be a nice tasting combo. ;-)



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe i could just swing over and start using Bailey's or Kailua or maybe some rum???
> 
> 
> That should be a nice tasting combo. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:

Love both of those drinks, Patrick. Both are allowed at The Café Chez Marc. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to get the dogs fed and taken outside before the snow starts later this morning. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et all. Cold and grey here today....with about an inch of snow on the ground.....which is a tad icy as well.

Will have some BT please Marc. Will confront the day by grocery shopping....which under our grey rating will probably take about 2 hours due to the restricted number of people allowed in the stores. Nothing like standing outside waiting to get in when it’s dull, cold and icy.

But we should hit 6c by the weekend.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Everybody

Gray sky's again, minus 10°C overnight

I stopped taking sugar the day I learned I was diabetic, sometimes treat myself with a little Baileys. Use with caution, too tempting to just drink the Baileys and leave the coffee for later.!

Seem winter is slowly taking hold, we have very little s...w (white stuff) cover here, but to the north ( Barrie, Angus, Creemore} they have 15 -20 cm on the ground. 
I have my tractor all primed and ready to roll, but I usually let the first few falls pack down on the driveway before blowing the heavier stuff away.

@ Rps. The only noise-makers I have are used to cut wood, I have seen a fellow who could use a hand saw with a bow to play something like a tune. 
My old radial arm saw makes a fairly good imitation of a jet engine, but I doubt you could hear your uke over that.

Anyway, I could use a cup of coffee Marc if you have any left, then I have to get on with my projects.


----------



## pm-r

I really find the weather very hard to understand here sometimes, as quite often the news will report huge waves crashing over the breakwater in Victoria and surrounding areas, and the lower island BC Ferries cancelled due to rough weather, yet during such storms, the tree branches barely move around our house. I guess it's the direction of the wind. Here's an example of what the paper covered of Wednesday's storm hitting the breakwater in Oak Bay, yet once again, nothing but a gentle breeze at most around our house.

Here's the picture:


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et all. Cold and grey here today....with about an inch of snow on the ground.....which is a tad icy as well.
> 
> Will have some BT please Marc. Will confront the day by grocery shopping....which under our grey rating will probably take about 2 hours due to the restricted number of people allowed in the stores. Nothing like standing outside waiting to get in when it’s dull, cold and icy.
> 
> But we should hit 6c by the weekend.


BT coming right up, Rp. Stores are closing here due to the snow storm. A good day to hunker down. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Everybody
> 
> Gray sky's again, minus 10°C overnight
> 
> I stopped taking sugar the day I learned I was diabetic, sometimes treat myself with a little Baileys. Use with caution, too tempting to just drink the Baileys and leave the coffee for later.!
> 
> Seem winter is slowly taking hold, we have very little s...w (white stuff) cover here, but to the north ( Barrie, Angus, Creemore} they have 15 -20 cm on the ground.
> I have my tractor all primed and ready to roll, but I usually let the first few falls pack down on the driveway before blowing the heavier stuff away.
> 
> @ Rps. The only noise-makers I have are used to cut wood, I have seen a fellow who could use a hand saw with a bow to play something like a tune.
> My old radial arm saw makes a fairly good imitation of a jet engine, but I doubt you could hear your uke over that.
> 
> Anyway, I could use a cup of coffee Marc if you have any left, then I have to get on with my projects.


Plenty of sugar-free coffee, Bill. Enjoy, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are now allowed to have five people over to our house "if they have no problems". The trouble with that is where do you find anyone that does not have some sort of problem? So, I guess it shall just be Deborah and yours truly, and our four dogs, for Christmas.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> We are now allowed to have five people over to our house "if they have no problems". The trouble with that is where do you find anyone that does not have some sort of problem? So, I guess it shall just be Deborah and yours truly, and our four dogs, for Christmas.



Good point. Here in Alberta there’s ban on indoor and outdoor gatherings period. I believe an infraction is $1000. People living alone can have two visitors. Gonna be a pretty quiet Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Good point. Here in Alberta there’s ban on indoor and outdoor gatherings period. I believe an infraction is $1000. People living alone can have two visitors. Gonna be a pretty quiet Christmas.


Wow. Still, quiet can also be good. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> People living alone can have two visitors. Gonna be a pretty quiet Christmas.



I wonder how sales of inflatable guests are going??? 

At least they tend to agree with everything one has to say and could provide some company for some. ;-)


Just don't purchase too many and get charged and fined for exceeding the limit.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Lots of overnight snow so I shall pay my neighbor to use his monster snow blower to clear out our driveway. Better that than to have a heart attack in the middle of my driveway.

Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, a little brighter here and only hovering around 0c. We might get out for a walk today as the sidewalks are losing their ice covering.

Will be watching College ball tonight. I’m thinking maybe fish and chips tonight if I can find a restaurant that I can give an order to......I can almost smell the malt vinegar now..........


----------



## Rps

Sometimes I think about working again......then again....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> ... ... ... I’m thinking maybe fish and chips tonight if I can find a restaurant that I can give an order to......I can almost smell the malt vinegar now..........



Any of these help:
https://www.google.com/search?q=fis...rome.0.0l6.16607j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Or maybe one of these...???
https://www.windsoreats.com/2020/04...ps-takeout-in-around-windsor-for-good-friday/

Any of them sound good.

OT and FWIW: my wife recently bought an _*air cooker*_ and to give it a first try, she cut up some potatoes as fries and I must admit they turned out very well.
Next time we might try adding some battered haddock or cod for some real fish and chips.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, in a normal world....we are in lockdown here so I have to find one that will take a walk-in order....I’ll be phoning our local one later today to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, a little brighter here and only hovering around 0c. We might get out for a walk today as the sidewalks are losing their ice covering.
> 
> Will be watching College ball tonight. I’m thinking maybe fish and chips tonight if I can find a restaurant that I can give an order to......I can almost smell the malt vinegar now..........


Sounds like a plan, Rp. I am going to make my classic enchilada bake tonight.

https://www.kraftwhatscooking.ca/recipe/layered-enchilada-bake-107077

https://www.kraftwhatscooking.ca/recipe/easy-layered-taco-bake-111359

I use corn rather than the beans.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, in a normal world....we are in lockdown here so I have to find one that will take a walk-in order....I’ll be phoning our local one later today to see.



It's unfortunate that so many don't or haven't updated their webpages with such information and save the potential patrons having to phone. Especially annoying when some fish and chip places don't even open until late afternoon.

And then it's doubly annoying to read/see the same establishments are bitching and complaining to the local news media that their patrons are not showing up when they haven't even advertised on any webpage that they have pick up service available.

I guess they will also be the first in line demanding the government bail them out and pay for lost revenue.

Anyway, end of sermon, and I hope you find a nice fish and chip place that will take your walk-in order.

BTW: have you found a really nice good malt vinegar???

We had some several years ago but i have not seen it in the stores since.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, Crosse and Blackwell is quite good, and believe it or not Heinz has a good one as well.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a plan, Rp. I am going to make my classic enchilada bake tonight.
> 
> https://www.kraftwhatscooking.ca/recipe/layered-enchilada-bake-107077
> 
> https://www.kraftwhatscooking.ca/recipe/easy-layered-taco-bake-111359
> 
> I use corn rather than the beans.


That looks good!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That looks good!


It is if you bump up the spices and use other ingredients. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, not my neighborhood here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> That looks good!



+1!!!

I believe we shall be having a not too original dinner of bangers and canned browned pork and beans. Has anyone ever found the piece of pork??? Maybe a big chunk of pork fat, but it adds a nice flavour with the tomato sauce!!!

No doubt my wife will probably add a small salad to hers, that I will probably skip. I had some store-bought french onion soup for lunch. It was passable but it was on sale at Costco which provides it a bit of forgiveness I guess.

I don't know if it is just a family tradition we have when we have sausages, but we have always added marmalade and hot Coleman/Coles type mustard paste. The French made Bonne Maman marmalade is nice as it has a small amount of zip and tartness to it, and not too sweet.

My wife thought I was crazy when I first suggested it, but she always has it now. But she prefers the milder French type mustard.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Luckily, not my neighborhood here in Lunenburg, NS.



Yowza.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Got the kids Burton Throwback Snowboards for Christmas (their request). Sold out pretty much everywhere, even online, but Easy Rider in Edmonton had some. Not for use on official ski hills as they have no bindings but great for use on hills in the neighborhood. They come with a rope and are also known as Snurfers. 

 https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ws...boards-for-the-sledding-hill-1417196402[/URL{


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Yowza.


So true, Frank. Stay well and stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Got the kids Burton Throwback Snowboards for Christmas (their request). Sold out pretty much everywhere, even online, but Easy Rider in Edmonton had some. Not for use on official ski hills as they have no bindings but great for use on hills in the neighborhood. They come with a rope and are also known as Snurfers.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ws...URL{[/quote]
> :clap::clap: Future Olympians?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap: Future Olympians?



Probably not. Just having some outdoor fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Probably not. Just having some outdoor fun.


:clap:

Fun is better than a gold medal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went and got our Christmas tree today. Freshly cut this morning from a local Christmas tree farm. It is about 9+feet and with delivery cost $40. It pays to live in the area where they are farmed.


----------



## Dr.G.

There was a young man
from New York who got limericks
and Haikus confused.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Our National Anthem on my Little Gem...... Kim jump in on this with your guitar...
> 
> https://youtu.be/7OvRcvjcHzk


Nice! Bravo Rps! I see your Stompin Tom and I raise you a Grinch (sorry no guitar accompaniment). 
[ame]https://youtu.be/RpeEu0LCWec[/ame]

Did your new uke arrive yet?


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Man there’s some really wild hand crafted ukeles out there these days, it’s a craze I never thought would happen. I remember when I was about 7 it was one of the first things I tried playing, but the one I used was entirely plastic I believe.
> 
> RP if you’re considering Rodes they aren’t bad. I had an NT1 for a while, I traded it up to a higher one eventually. They’re about lower to mid line, many budget home recording people use them because they’re affordable. There is a mic mod for Rodes as they are made cheaply, michael joly mods are legendary what he can do. When I first set up my studio and couldn’t afford pro mics when I invested in expensive mic preamps I got a pair of Russian made oktava mk012s modded by him. 900 bucks and they were great. He swaps out the cheap components and capsules and puts in higher quality ones.
> 
> Almost all main mic companies have the budget mics, they often use many of the same components and capsules made in China as each other does funny enough. With varying qualities. I would say, look for the features you want, choose the right mic for what you’re recording, ie: small diameter condenser vs cardiod has large diameter condensers, ribbon mics, etc. they all have specific sounds and purposes. Look up various recording resources online specific to what you’re recording (assuming voice/uke) and that should give you an idea. One thing I have learned through my process of learning in recording is learning to really listen to the subtle differences. I now have really expensive mics (some many thousands each) and I can really appreciate why these are waaaay better than the $300 ones. But you also need a really high end preamp which can often cost more than the mic  its a black hole... I’ve fallen deeply into it!
> 
> Then there’s outboard gear. Plugins. Must have more plugins
> 
> Spent the day practicing for many hours. Following several online drummers challenging us with crazy stuff. Loving it. Enjoyed today’s news from down south
> .


Groove, 
Have you seen the handcrafted cigar box guitars? Wow....I'm so tempted to buy or maybe even try to make one of those. 

I'm so intrigued by all this equipment/mic chatter. It does seem a very slippery slope. Something else always sounds/works better, doesn't it? Eeeesh. I'm happy enough with my little all-in-one MV51 mic...It's already a big improvement from the Apple built in mics. So. ...Must. Leave. it.at. that.......ahahhhah.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> There was a young man
> from New York who got limericks
> and Haikus confused.


Snort.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Went and got our Christmas tree today. Freshly cut this morning from a local Christmas tree farm. It is about 9+feet and with delivery cost $40. It pays to live in the area where they are farmed.



Nice, and I'll bet it smells nice!!!

Now all you need is one of these stands if you don't have one already.

We bought one several years ago and they are great, just make sure the lever Is locked shut!!!

https://www.homehardware.ca/en/easy...s-up-to-98/p/5655714?page=search-results page


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Nice! Bravo Rps! I see your Stompin Tom and I raise you a Grinch (sorry no guitar accompaniment).
> https://youtu.be/RpeEu0LCWec
> 
> Did your new uke arrive yet?


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Snort.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice, and I'll bet it smells nice!!!
> 
> Now all you need is one of these stands if you don't have one already.
> 
> We bought one several years ago and they are great, just make sure the lever Is locked shut!!!
> 
> https://www.homehardware.ca/en/easy...s-up-to-98/p/5655714?page=search-results page
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Looks good, Patrick. We have an industrial strength stand.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Looks good, Patrick. We have an industrial strength stand.



With a tree of that size, you will probably need it!!!


BTW: I thought you might get a kick out of this that I came across, and I'm guessing they thought that you might want one to hang on your mantle or maybe amongst your other Christmas Decorations..  

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> With a tree of that size, you will probably need it!!!
> 
> 
> BTW: I thought you might get a kick out of this that I came across, and I'm guessing they thought that you might want one to hang on your mantle or maybe amongst your other Christmas Decorations..
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Luckily, we have 12 foot ceilings.

Quite the Hanukkah/Christmas decoration. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is starting to materialize. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Nice! Bravo Rps! I see your Stompin Tom and I raise you a Grinch (sorry no guitar accompaniment).
> https://youtu.be/RpeEu0LCWec
> 
> Did your new uke arrive yet?


Nice Kim....no my uke is still in transit. So I see your Grinch and raise you a carol...

[ame]https://youtu.be/tDzZVTPQCZc[/ame]


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc....BT please. Watched the SEC Championship game last night...great game the way it should be played.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc....BT please. Watched the SEC Championship game last night...great game the way it should be played.


Coming right up, Rp. Yes, SEC teams do play well.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Rp. Yes, SEC teams do play well.


Marc it was a great game...Bama beat the Gators 52 - 46....

Was thinking do you think that Mary and Joesph knew how heavy Jesus was because they had a weigh in the manger?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc it was a great game...Bama beat the Gators 52 - 46....
> 
> Was thinking do you think that Mary and Joesph knew how heavy Jesus was because they had a weigh in the manger?


I remember how Athens, GA went crazy when the Dawgs beat Bama in Sanford Stadium, knocking the Tide out of their #1 spot in the nation. UGA was NOT favored to even make the game close.

"...….. a weigh in the manger"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## groovetube

Happy Sunday. Quiet evening here. Cooking a nice roast, the tree is up. 

Kc4 if you like the mic you’re using that’s all that matters. Everyone has an opinion, a brand someone told them is the better choice, etc. part of the process is learning to listen with your own ears. Asking everyone which mic or interface to use is only good as a starting point, pointing in the right direction. When you begin to hear things in your recording you don’t like, that’s when you try new things, and you can hear yourself the differences, without the constant ‘internet advice’. I’ve been going through this process and it’s taken me a couple years to learn to listen myself. This is more valuable than any mic. This is my best advice from what I’ve figured out. I have a pair of Townsend spheres I use for overheads about 5k for the pair and tomorrow I’m swapping g them out for a certain sound with Russian made order ones a 1/5th their price. Just a different sound  

Disturbing news about a new Covid variant out of U.K. this weekend, hope everyone is staying safe.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I just heard that CoVid is now the leading cause of death in the US.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Nice Kim....no my uke is still in transit. So I see your Grinch and raise you a carol...
> 
> https://youtu.be/tDzZVTPQCZc


Hahahah! That's very amusing Rps. I fold, because I have nothing better to offer up!

Your singing voice is really quite pleasant. Are you using the built in mic with your iPad? I also listened to your entertaining rendition of _Old Stewball_. Because you have learned to play that song, you can easily play John Lennon's _Happy Christmas _song. The tune and chord progression is very similar and some would say, the same.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Kc4 if you like the mic you’re using that’s all that matters. Everyone has an opinion, a brand someone told them is the better choice, etc. part of the process is learning to listen with your own ears. Asking everyone which mic or interface to use is only good as a starting point, pointing in the right direction. When you begin to hear things in your recording you don’t like, that’s when you try new things, and you can hear yourself the differences, without the constant ‘internet advice’. I’ve been going through this process and it’s taken me a couple years to learn to listen myself. This is more valuable than any mic. This is my best advice from what I’ve figured out. I have a pair of Townsend spheres I use for overheads about 5k for the pair and tomorrow I’m swapping g them out for a certain sound with Russian made order ones a 1/5th their price. Just a different sound
> 
> Disturbing news about a new Covid variant out of U.K. this weekend, hope everyone is staying safe.


Thanks for the advice Groove, I'm happy for now with my mic set-up. I think I now have the 85% solution...or I will, once I fully understand how best to control/make use if it. (still battling with it a bit) 

RE: new covid variant in the U.K. ...and the new leading cause of death in the USA...both very unnerving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sad that we are talking about covid and not our post-Hanukkah and pre-Christmas experiences.

Stay well and stay safe, mes amis. We shall get through this together. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Paix, mes amis. Stay well and stay safe.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, you are very kind. I am just using my iPad for the moment. I’m thinking of moving to my MacBook Air and get a mic.....the iPad is just too damn easy however.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Sad that we are talking about covid and not our post-Hanukkah and pre-Christmas experiences.
> 
> Stay well and stay safe, mes amis. We shall get through this together. Paix.


Morning Marc.....well something had to replace Trump.........I’ll have a BT please.


----------



## groovetube

yes it is sad. I find it hard not to as I know more people than I care to who have been touched by this pandemic in a very tragic way.

There isn't much pre Christmas much around here, Im keeping distance to my family, sister/father who live just a block away. FaceTime it is for now. My father would not fare well as he is near 80 and very frail, with many pre-existing conditions. So I am turning to intensive practice, getting a start on writing a music book, and other things to stay occupied until the vaccines finally have an impact.

Today is winter solstice, and the sun is reborn so, the good news is, days will begin getting longer from here.


----------



## Rps

Hi Groove, I agree this is scary. I and my wife have some health issues and we are staying away from everyone. You have to assume that everyone....even family....are carriers. And while I don’t wish to touch the politics of this...the risk management of this has been dreadful....nuff said.


----------



## groovetube

Yes, as this is a politics free place which I’m glad of, I only mention the human side, the personal side that is often forgotten about in the midst of the political mudslinging. Ironically.

I can only hope everyone stays safe and follow the guidelines for everyone’s sake, and just be optimistic that the new year will see some relief from this terrible thing.


----------



## Rps

Groove, I agree. It’s been a rough year ... it’s about being sensible....I call living with Covid like swimming with the sharks....it can be done but you must be careful....


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 

I agree that it is sad that we are preoccupied with Covid related thoughts as we run through the holiday season.

I also think it is would be hugely disrespectful to ignore it like it wasn't there as too many people are experiencing their first Christmas this year without a loved one. 

Also, mental health issues are known to be exasperated around the holidays and this year is even worse, all things considered. Best thing to do? Talk it out and understand that we aren't alone.


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, very true what you say. I’m reminded of a meme that Marc posted.....we all are not in the same boat, but we are in the same storm.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc.....well something had to replace Trump.........I’ll have a BT please.


Freshly brewed BT coffee coming right up, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> yes it is sad. I find it hard not to as I know more people than I care to who have been touched by this pandemic in a very tragic way.
> 
> There isn't much pre Christmas much around here, Im keeping distance to my family, sister/father who live just a block away. FaceTime it is for now. My father would not fare well as he is near 80 and very frail, with many pre-existing conditions. So I am turning to intensive practice, getting a start on writing a music book, and other things to stay occupied until the vaccines finally have an impact.
> 
> Today is winter solstice, and the sun is reborn so, the good news is, days will begin getting longer from here.


Wise decisions, Steve. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Groove, I agree this is scary. I and my wife have some health issues and we are staying away from everyone. You have to assume that everyone....even family....are carriers. And while I don’t wish to touch the politics of this...the risk management of this has been dreadful....nuff said.


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Yes, as this is a politics free place which I’m glad of, I only mention the human side, the personal side that is often forgotten about in the midst of the political mudslinging. Ironically.
> 
> I can only hope everyone stays safe and follow the guidelines for everyone’s sake, and just be optimistic that the new year will see some relief from this terrible thing.





Rps said:


> Groove, I agree. It’s been a rough year ... it’s about being sensible....I call living with Covid like swimming with the sharks....it can be done but you must be careful....


Yes, let us all be hopeful, helpful and stay well/safe. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://novascotia.ca/coronavirus/r...DJIJ3DwWJp7IS76yUHiOW0_BOLXBIgycuBOzbT4wsNiJA

Our new restrictions come into effect today. We have only had two new cases of covid on Sat. , two on Sunday, and so far two today.

Rp, how is your daughter and her family making out in the Halifax area?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Groove, I agree. _*It’s been a rough year*_ ... it’s about being sensible....I call living with Covid like swimming with the sharks...._*it can be done but you must be careful*_....




+1!!! So true and very realistic.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://novascotia.ca/coronavirus/r...DJIJ3DwWJp7IS76yUHiOW0_BOLXBIgycuBOzbT4wsNiJA
> 
> Our new restrictions come into effect today. We have only had two new cases of covid on Sat. , two on Sunday, and so far two today.
> 
> Rp, how is your daughter and her family making out in the Halifax area?


She seems to be doing okay Marc. She has found some work, her husband is busy and the kids like their school....mind you they miss Toronto, but not the current state. We are in lockdown here and as of Christmas Eve virtually all of Ontario will be in lockdown, probably until well l after the New Year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> She seems to be doing okay Marc. She has found some work, her husband is busy and the kids like their school....mind you they miss Toronto, but not the current state. We are in lockdown here and as of Christmas Eve virtually all of Ontario will be in lockdown, probably until well l after the New Year.


Good to hear, Rp. I just heard that Windsor is getting their vaccines tomorrow. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Rp. I just heard that Windsor is getting their vaccines tomorrow. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Yeah, but for front liners.....then the LTC....we will be quite a while before it’s our turn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yeah, but for front liners.....then the LTC....we will be quite a while before it’s our turn.


Same here. Luckily, there were only about a dozen new cases of covid in all of NS last week. Our restrictions seem to be working. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Rps: Have you considered assembling your video performances into a playlist and sharing a link to that playlist to your local LTC facilities? They'd absolutely love hearing/seeing your entertaining performances. 

That's what's happening to my Grinch performance, along with another of my, less silly performances. These have been combined with a collection of other local performances (singing, acting and joke-telling, poetry readings, etc.) into two mostly unique "shows". Then the residents can watch them when convenient (even in the middle of the night for the night-owls who appreciate having entertainment during their active time) and they can watch as many times as they like.


----------



## Rps

Interesting idea Kim.....never thought of that. But I also never thought I was good enough either. I’ll see what can be done...the LTCs here are like FORT KNOX.... we’ve had so many outbreaks here. I’ll talk to my sister in law, she works at one and maybe it’s possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Stay well and stay safe, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All
Coffee please Marc, need a booster this morning.

Have to geas down to my Optomitrist, need new glasses ASAP!
Broke my pair the other day, squinting like a pirate with just one lens - scratched also!

Fortunately, my distance vision is OK and I can drive to the clinic.

But typing this is a bit of a challenge - nose to the glass.

Get things moving now before lockdown


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill, I have to see mine as well.....not sure when....I think I’ll wait until next year.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, BT please.....maybe three....one of those days today.

It is warm and sunny here so that helps quite a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> Coffee please Marc, need a booster this morning.
> 
> Have to geas down to my Optomitrist, need new glasses ASAP!
> Broke my pair the other day, squinting like a pirate with just one lens - scratched also!
> 
> Fortunately, my distance vision is OK and I can drive to the clinic.
> 
> But typing this is a bit of a challenge - nose to the glass.
> 
> Get things moving now before lockdown


Coffee coming right up, Bill. Good luck in getting your new glasses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, BT please.....maybe three....one of those days today.
> 
> It is warm and sunny here so that helps quite a bit.


3!?!? OK, coming right up.

6C and cloudy here, but the rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

On the last night of Hanukkah my wife gave me a pair of slippers with memory foam insoles. Now there will be no more forgetting why I walked into the kitchen.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> On the last night of Hanukkah my wife gave me a pair of slippers with memory foam insoles. Now there will be no more forgetting why I walked into the kitchen.


Now that’s funny....you’re a good sole Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now that’s funny....you’re a good sole Marc.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> ... ... ...
> It is warm and sunny here so that helps quite a bit.



It's sunny here as well, but a bit chilly at 3C outside. 

It's almost as cool inside the house as well, as our power went off due to a Snowstorm about 2:30 pm yesterday, and it is only just come back on here at 10:45 am this Tuesday morning.

So the heat pump and electric resistant heat is pounding away to get some heat into the house.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It's sunny here as well, but a bit chilly at 3C outside.
> 
> It's almost as cool inside the house as well, as our power went off due to a Snowstorm about 2:30 pm yesterday, and it is only just come back on here at 10:45 am this Tuesday morning.
> 
> So the heat pump and electric resistant heat is pounding away to get some heat into the house.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A chilly but sunny morning here, so hot coffee shall be the name of the game today. Enjoy.


----------



## CubaMark

Yesterday we woke up to a lovely winter scene - huge snowflakes floating down, at least five cm on the ground, just perfect Christmas morning scene... but a few days early. And by mid-afternoon, it was mostly gone with the +4 temps and a bit of light rain. Looks like a wet reception for Santa.

On a sour note, we finally bit the bullet and ordered a new iPad (8th gen) to replace our elderly (and very smashed) iPad 2nd gen for our son. A one-month lead time wasn't enough - it's scheduled to arrive around the 6th of January. A New Year's present, then. The estimated arrival when we placed the order was 21 Dec. Close - and we were optimistic, but it's not to be. I initially had chosen an engraving option, but removed that to not delay production further.... guess I'll have to get out the dremel....

The OtterBox case arrived within a week, though, so there's that.

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Yesterday we woke up to a lovely winter scene - huge snowflakes floating down, at least five cm on the ground, just perfect Christmas morning scene... but a few days early. And by mid-afternoon, it was mostly gone with the +4 temps and a bit of light rain. Looks like a wet reception for Santa.
> 
> On a sour note, we finally bit the bullet and ordered a new iPad (8th gen) to replace our elderly (and very smashed) iPad 2nd gen for our son. A one-month lead time wasn't enough - it's scheduled to arrive around the 6th of January. A New Year's present, then. The estimated arrival when we placed the order was 21 Dec. Close - and we were optimistic, but it's not to be. I initially had chosen an engraving option, but removed that to not delay production further.... guess I'll have to get out the dremel....
> 
> The OtterBox case arrived within a week, though, so there's that.
> 
> Happy Holidays, everyone!


Morning , Mark. We still have some snow on the front lawn of our house, but nothing that needs shoveling. Yes, Santa may have a wet and warm reception in Lunenburg as well . We shall see.

Our local Staples in Bridgewater have a great many new iPads. My wife was considering one but decided to keep using her old iPad to save money. Where did you place your order?

Hoping that you and your family have a safe and quiet Christmas. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We will hit 8c today and then the deep freeze with some ........snow......ouch. 

On a somber note, I would like to post a Christmas tradition of Don’s. Every year on SAP at this time the following was a fixture......we certainly could use his humour now.

When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure. 

Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed Santa even more. 

When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where. 

Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered. 

Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum. 

When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drunk all the cider and hidden the liquor.. In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor. He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom. 

Just then the doorbell rang, and an irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas tree. 

The angel said very cheerfully, 'Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?' 

And so began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree. 

Not a lot of people know this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We will hit 8c today and then the deep freeze with some ........snow......ouch.
> 
> On a somber note, I would like to post a Christmas tradition of Don’s. Every year on SAP at this time the following was a fixture......we certainly could use his humour now.
> 
> When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure.
> 
> Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed Santa even more.
> 
> When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where.
> 
> Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered.
> 
> Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum.
> 
> When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drunk all the cider and hidden the liquor.. In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor. He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom.
> 
> Just then the doorbell rang, and an irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas tree.
> 
> The angel said very cheerfully, 'Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?'
> 
> And so began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.
> 
> Not a lot of people know this.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> I initially had chosen an engraving option, but removed that to not delay production further.... _*guess I'll have to get out the dremel.*_...



Don't be too hasty with the Dremel tool. A neighbour purchased a pair of Apple AirPods, complete with engraving, and they are horrible and do not work partly and because of the engraving apparently, they cannot be returned. She is just a wee bit pissed off is a big understatement!!!

Sorry for the delay on the newer IPad. But as the advisory signs say, they are pretty general these days and have been for several months.

Are there no new units available in any of the Apple dealer stores nearby or within reasonable distance to you???

Some of these stores must have what you are waiting for, then just return the one that might arrive in January 2021 after it arrives::

https://www.apple.com/ca/retail/halifaxshoppingcentre/

https://locate.apple.com/ca/en/sales/?pt=1&lat=45.1743904&lon=-62.9090918&address=Nova scotia



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

People from outside of the Halifax area have been requested not to travel to this area.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Just got a pre-Christmas tooth extraction. Pretty sore as the freezing wears off. Cracked it on a crusty edge of a piece of lasagna. What a drag it is getting old. Happy Christmas!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> People from outside of the Halifax area have been requested not to travel to this area.



There seem to be lots of other alternate stores that aren't in the general Halifax area from what I see on their map here:
https://locate.apple.com/ca/en/sales/?pt=1&lat=45.1743904&lon=-62.9090918&address=Nova scotia

I have no idea what part of NS that CM is in and how far away some of those sites are from him.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Just got a pre-Christmas tooth extraction. Pretty sore as the freezing wears off. Cracked it on a crusty edge of a piece of lasagna. What a drag it is getting old. Happy Christmas!




Stay well and stay safe, Frank . Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> There seem to be lots of other alternate stores that aren't in the general Halifax area from what I see on their map here:
> https://locate.apple.com/ca/en/sales/?pt=1&lat=45.1743904&lon=-62.9090918&address=Nova scotia
> 
> I have no idea what part of NS that CM is in and how far away some of those sites are from him.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


He is in Oxford, NS. So far so good in our province re new Covid cases. They report about 4-8 each day, and all are self-isolating. No reports of Covid in my area of NS since about July, so we are all being very cautious. Masks are seen everywhere and people help each other with buying necessary goods so as to lessen travel outside of the home. We buy groceries for three women who live alone. I let them borrow one of our old iPads so she could Skype with her daughter in TO. She uses our wifi connection for this connection and nothing else since it reaches across the street.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Stay well and stay safe, Frank . Paix, mon ami.



The painkillers are kicking in, so that helps. Happy Festivus, mon ami!


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Just got a pre-Christmas tooth extraction. Pretty sore as the freezing wears off. Cracked it on a crusty edge of a piece of lasagna. _*What a drag it is getting old*_. Happy Christmas!




_*Happy Christmas*_ to you and all and the option to getting older is not something that most would want to do.

Glad to hear the painkillers are working, and keep safe and keep healthy.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> _*Happy Christmas*_ to you and all and the option to getting older is not something that most would want to do.
> 
> Glad to hear the painkillers are working, and keep safe and keep healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======



And with your spirit, Patrick! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> The painkillers are kicking in, so that helps. Happy Festivus, mon ami!


Good to hear. Festivus for the rest of us. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/12/23/health/festivus-seinfeld-pandemic-wellness/index.html

Happy Festivus


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/new...arantining/vi-BB1cbrL4?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds

Lucky Santa


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/12/23/health/festivus-seinfeld-pandemic-wellness/index.html
> 
> Happy Festivus



Just a plain aluminum pole. No tinsel! I find tinsel distracting.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Grey and colder here today. I would like to pass on my Christmas wish to you all.... I wish you all health, happiness, and someone who loves you.....if you have those....you have everything....take care, and stay safe.


----------



## pm-r

> I would like to pass on my Christmas wish to you all.... I wish you all health, happiness, and someone who loves you.....if you have those....you have everything....take care, and stay safe.



+1!!! No truer words were ever spoken.

Seasons greetings to all...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Just a plain aluminum pole. No tinsel! I find tinsel distracting.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Grey and colder here today. I would like to pass on my Christmas wish to you all.... I wish you all health, happiness, and someone who loves you.....if you have those....you have everything....take care, and stay safe.


All fine wishes, Rp. Right back at you, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!! No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Seasons greetings to all...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## CubaMark

Thanks for the suggestions, amigos - we ordered from Apple direct, as I wanted the 128gb model, which - when I check local stores online inventory - didn't seem to be stocked by most stores. 

Not a huge issue - ours is an international family, and in Mexico there's a tradition of gift-giving on the 6th of January (Día de los Reyes, or Three Kings' Day), whereas Christmas tends to be entirely focused on the religious traditions, being very Catholic of course.

He'll still have a few items under the tree for tomorrow, so no to worry (though another gift I had ordered, and did want him to have on the day, is also delayed by about a week). We're not the kind of people who lose our minds if our child doesn't have a 100% perfect Christmas. I mean... some folks are just obsessive to the point of psychosis around the holiday and its pressures. I guess with age comes wisdom!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, amigos - we ordered from Apple direct, as I wanted the 128gb model, which - when I check local stores online inventory - didn't seem to be stocked by most stores.
> 
> Not a huge issue - ours is an international family, and in Mexico there's a tradition of gift-giving on the 6th of January (Día de los Reyes, or Three Kings' Day), whereas Christmas tends to be entirely focused on the religious traditions, being very Catholic of course.
> 
> He'll still have a few items under the tree for tomorrow, so no to worry (though another gift I had ordered, and did want him to have on the day, is also delayed by about a week). We're not the kind of people who lose our minds if our child doesn't have a 100% perfect Christmas. I mean... some folks are just obsessive to the point of psychosis around the holiday and its pressures. I guess with age comes wisdom!


Good to hear, Mark. Have a safe Christmas in your quiet section of NS. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Happy Holidays Everybody

CubaMark says "with age comes wisdom!"
in that case I must still be 16!

I wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year [ It has to be better than 2020]

Be safe, and despite what they tell you in the TV ads, friends and family are more important!

A glass of cheer all round Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Happy Holidays Everybody
> 
> CubaMark says "with age comes wisdom!"
> in that case I must still be 16!
> 
> I wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year [ It has to be better than 2020]
> 
> Be safe, and despite what they tell you in the TV ads, friends and family are more important!
> 
> A glass of cheer all round Marc.


Coming right up, Bill. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## 18m2

I wish a Merry Christmas to all the ehmacers. 

Stay safe, enjoy the season and try not to eat too much.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> He is in Oxford, NS. ... ... ....




I guess it wouldn't take much to locate hIs actual house If one knew where to look in an enlarged view as it is not exactly a large town by the looks of things. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I wish a Merry Christmas to all the ehmacers.
> 
> Stay safe, enjoy the season and try not to eat too much.



And all the same to you and your family Rod.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas to one and all. Stay well and stay safe, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## polywog

Merry Christmas friends!


----------



## Dr.G.

polywog said:


> Merry Christmas friends!


Same to you, mon ami. Paix.

Care for some coffee? Or eggnog?


----------



## polywog

Dr.G. said:


> Same to you, mon ami. Paix.
> 
> Care for some coffee? Or eggnog?


A coffee would be fantastic, cheers! Our kitten decided that 3AM was the perfect time to get everyone out of bed. I guess she knew there were treats in her stocking.


----------



## Rps

To you who I care about, hope you are having a wonderful holiday. I’m sitting here waiting for the Minnesota game. I usually make sirloin nachos and crack open a bottle of Cabernet, this year with the lockdown, I find myself with a can of Stax potato chips and a bottle of diet ginger ale. That said, it doesn’t get any better than that. To all, this is normally a time for friends, family and reflection....pity we need a calendar event to remind us of what is important in our lives but I guess that’s how we are. So celebrate responsibly and best wishes to you and yours on the day and in the future......and don’t forget those who are locked down in their homes who cannot share in the celebration with you....they care but just can’t be there.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Merry Christmas to one and all. Stay well and stay safe, mes amis. Paix.




+1.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

polywog said:


> A coffee would be fantastic, cheers! Our kitten decided that 3AM was the perfect time to get everyone out of bed. I guess she knew there were treats in her stocking.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> To you who I care about, hope you are having a wonderful holiday. I’m sitting here waiting for the Minnesota game. I usually make sirloin nachos and crack open a bottle of Cabernet, this year with the lockdown, I find myself with a can of Stax potato chips and a bottle of diet ginger ale. That said, it doesn’t get any better than that. To all, this is normally a time for friends, family and reflection....pity we need a calendar event to remind us of what is important in our lives but I guess that’s how we are. So celebrate responsibly and best wishes to you and yours on the day and in the future......and don’t forget those who are locked down in their homes who cannot share in the celebration with you....they care but just can’t be there.


:clap: Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2020/12/25/john-avlon-christmas-message-reality-check-newday-vpx.cnn


----------



## groovetube

Merry Christmas and happy seasonal celebrations to all. Hope everyone is staying safe. Hoping for a better time for everyone in the world and a well, relative return to some sanity all round. One can hope anyway.


----------



## KC4

Wool Wish Ewe a Fleece BaaaaVidad Shang Gang!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Joyeux Noel, mes amis! Et bon année aussi!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Merry Christmas and happy seasonal celebrations to all. Hope everyone is staying safe. Hoping for a better time for everyone in the world and a well, relative return to some sanity all round. One can hope anyway.


Amen, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Wool Wish Ewe a Fleece BaaaaVidad Shang Gang!


Same to you, Kim. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Joyeux Noel, mes amis! Et bon année aussi!


Same to you, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Did I mention I went to West Edmonton Mall on Christmas Eve to do some last minute shopping? It was surprisingly not too busy. Everyone wore masks (by law) and if you bought something to eat at the food court you had to go outside to eat it. Nowhere to sit. The busier stores like Lululemon were very efficient and had someone to let people in only when someone else left. I was impressed. It was like people really want to get past this pandemic and so were cooperating with the rules. There may be light at the end of the tunnel after all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Did I mention I went to West Edmonton Mall on Christmas Eve to do some last minute shopping? It was surprisingly not too busy. Everyone wore masks (by law) and if you bought something to eat at the food court you had to go outside to eat it. Nowhere to sit. The busier stores like Lululemon were very efficient and had someone to let people in only when someone else left. I was impressed. It was like people really want to get past this pandemic and so were cooperating with the rules. There may be light at the end of the tunnel after all.


Let us be hopefuly, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang, 

I hope everyone had a nice Christmas Day yesterday. 

We had fun, partly because are looking after my daughter Kacey's Mini-doxie Spolumbo while she is out of town. 

Because I am a push-over, he's sleeping up in the bed with us, but because of Kacey's typical late hours, the pup is a bit of a night-owl and is not ready to settle down and sleep when we are. 

So, until he settles down, he travels all around the bed, both above and hilariously below the covers, snuffling and digging. When he reaches my face, he invariably licks it. At 12:45 am, I had enough of this nocturnal face washing, so I turned my face downward into the blankets and pillows. Undaunted, Spolumbo shoves his long pointy nose in the space between my face and the pillows, and snuffles all around my head, even more enthusiastically! When he reaches the space next to my eyes, his long tongue darts out and gets me, washing right across my eyes! ...IS HE PART ANT-EATER!???

There's nothing quite like bursting out in a fit of laughter and giggles in the middle of the night! Then I couldn't get back to sleep because I could not stop laughing about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice Christmas Day yesterday.
> 
> We had fun, partly because are looking after my daughter Kacey's Mini-doxie Spolumbo while she is out of town.
> 
> Because I am a push-over, he's sleeping up in the bed with us, but because of Kacey's typical late hours, the pup is a bit of a night-owl and is not ready to settle down and sleep when we are.
> 
> So, until he settles down, he travels all around the bed, both above and hilariously below the covers, snuffling and digging. When he reaches my face, he invariably licks it. At 12:45 am, I had enough of this nocturnal face washing, so I turned my face downward into the blankets and pillows. Undaunted, Spolumbo shoves his long pointy nose in the space between my face and the pillows, and snuffles all around my head, even more enthusiastically! When he reaches the space next to my eyes, his long tongue darts out and gets me, washing right across my eyes! ...IS HE PART ANT-EATER!???
> 
> There's nothing quite like bursting out in a fit of laughter and giggles in the middle of the night! Then I couldn't get back to sleep because I could not stop laughing about it.


Kim, that is a classic "doxie bed dog" move. :love2: Luckily, you did not look like a badger. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"The best way to cheer yourself up is to try to cheer somebody else up."
- Mark Twain's Notebook


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, that is a classic "doxie bed dog" move. :love2: Luckily, you did not look like a badger. :lmao:


Bahahah. Yes, I am indeed grateful that I do not resemble a badger. I guess Doxies were bred to burrow and hunt so me turning my face downwards was simply perceived as a welcome challenge. Game ON! 

It's impossible to be angry with him - he's way too cute.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "The best way to cheer yourself up is to try to cheer somebody else up."
> - Mark Twain's Notebook


Like this!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Bahahah. Yes, I am indeed grateful that I do not resemble a badger. I guess Doxies were bred to burrow and hunt so me turning my face downwards was simply perceived as a welcome challenge. Game ON!
> 
> It's impossible to be angry with him - he's way too cute.


So very true, Kim. Still, enjoy his puppy years ………. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Like this!


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet Sunday, but the sound and smell of freshly brewed coffee may be heard throughout the house. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A bit tired from removing the snow from the drive and walkways...but it’s sunny and -1 here....we will be at 5c on Wednesday so that will clear out tons of it.

Really quiet Christmas this year...but we did manage to get in touch with everyone....thank goodness for FaceTime and Skype.

Was watching some Tubi....which is a free streaming service....very large selection and I think worth adding to your streaming app list.

Will be watching some NFL today....games are a bit more interesting now. Have a safe day everyone.


----------



## Rps

Last night, I dreamed I was swimming in an ocean of orange soda. But it was just a Fanta sea


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A bit tired from removing the snow from the drive and walkways...but it’s sunny and -1 here....we will be at 5c on Wednesday so that will clear out tons of it.
> 
> Really quiet Christmas this year...but we did manage to get in touch with everyone....thank goodness for FaceTime and Skype.
> 
> Was watching some Tubi....which is a free streaming service....very large selection and I think worth adding to your streaming app list.
> 
> Will be watching some NFL today....games are a bit more interesting now. Have a safe day everyone.


Good to hear, Rp. Some hot BT Coffee might hit the spot about now. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Last night, I dreamed I was swimming in an ocean of orange soda. But it was just a Fanta sea


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

I’ll take any BT Marc. Is it warm there today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’ll take any BT Marc. Is it warm there today?


Coming right up. It got up to 3C with lots of sunshine. The sun is setting now to end a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet start to the week. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

This is in the “you learn something everyday” category....when Robinson Crusoe FINALLY made it home, he married the woman who had faitfully waited for him.

The book made him quite a celebrity, and some rich English lord hired a struggling artist to do a portrait of Robinson and his wife.

Being both European AND artistically sensiitive, he was quite smitten by her beauty, and dared not admit he was hopelessly in love with her.

But, eventually, overcome by emotion, he sent her a VERY special, one-of-a-kind gift, with a singing telegram.

Let's all sing along:










“An ear’s to you Mrs. Robinson”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This is in the “you learn something everyday” category....when Robinson Crusoe FINALLY made it home, he married the woman who had faitfully waited for him.
> 
> The book made him quite a celebrity, and some rich English lord hired a struggling artist to do a portrait of Robinson and his wife.
> 
> Being both European AND artistically sensiitive, he was quite smitten by her beauty, and dared not admit he was hopelessly in love with her.
> 
> But, eventually, overcome by emotion, he sent her a VERY special, one-of-a-kind gift, with a singing telegram.
> 
> Let's all sing along:
> 
> View attachment 93224
> 
> 
> 
> “An ear’s to you Mrs. Robinson”


:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> Let's all sing along:
> 
> “An ear’s to you Mrs. Robinson”





groan...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> groan...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======




Admit it, Patrick ……….. Rp comes up with some unique jokes. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Admit it, Patrick ……….. Rp comes up with some unique jokes. :clap:



I'll certainly admit that he often does that as you suggest.

And he actually posts some really good ones at times as well.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll certainly admit that he often does that as you suggest.
> 
> And he actually posts some really good ones at times as well.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another quiet day. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We had a light dusting of snow last night but it should be gone later today.....we are supposed to hit 5c tomorrow.
It’s Burger Day today....so that takes care of “what’s for dinner”. It’s been a bit boring here with Netflix being the order of the day.

My new ukulele hasn’t arrived yet so I’m hoping it comes this week. Tovah has been working on her family tree....I don’t know as much about my lineage so I guess I’ve been living in relative obscurity.........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. We had a light dusting of snow last night but it should be gone later today.....we are supposed to hit 5c tomorrow.
> It’s Burger Day today....so that takes care of “what’s for dinner”. It’s been a bit boring here with Netflix being the order of the day.
> 
> My new ukulele hasn’t arrived yet so I’m hoping it comes this week. Tovah has been working on her family tree....I don’t know as much about my lineage so I guess I’ve been living in relative obscurity.........


Morning, Rp. Turkey soup is the name of the game here. I am doing more reading and less TV watching and less online time. Trying to start the new year on a better foot. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## 18m2

Now that our snow has melted away and we were between rain events yesterday my wife and I finished digging out the Knotweed roots and bagging them up for transport to the Bing Creek disposal site. Some of the root bundles were large and went down close to a foot. All of the bags have to be sealed and labeled so they will be placed in the garbage stream and not the plant composing stream. Our regional district allows the invasive plants to be disposed of with no dumping fees. Bonus!

I'm pleased to be rid of the plants. We are ready to plant some replacements this spring.


----------



## pm-r

> It’s Burger Day today....so that takes care of “what’s for dinner”.



I thought Wednesday was your Burger or BBQ day... hmmm...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Now that our snow has melted away and we were between rain events yesterday my wife and I finished digging out the Knotweed roots and bagging them up for transport to the Bing Creek disposal site. Some of the root bundles were large and went down close to a foot. All of the bags have to be sealed and labeled so they will be placed in the garbage stream and not the plant composing stream. Our regional district allows the invasive plants to be disposed of with no dumping fees. Bonus!
> 
> I'm pleased to be rid of the plants. We are ready to plant some replacements this spring.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Is baseball mentioned in the bible?
Yes!

In the "big inning"


----------



## KC4

18m2 said:


> Now that our snow has melted away and we were between rain events yesterday my wife and I finished digging out the Knotweed roots and bagging them up for transport to the Bing Creek disposal site. Some of the root bundles were large and went down close to a foot. All of the bags have to be sealed and labeled so they will be placed in the garbage stream and not the plant composing stream. Our regional district allows the invasive plants to be disposed of with no dumping fees. Bonus!
> 
> I'm pleased to be rid of the plants. We are ready to plant some replacements this spring.


Good to have that done. Hopefully you'll have no Knotwood sprouts come Spring. 

We have an ongoing battle with Purple Loosestrife in our area. While we are diligent with removing it from our yard, not all neighbours are so diligent and some I believe are pleased with its presence in their garden.... and it easily spreads......


----------



## KC4

Hope your new Uke shows up soon Rps....Looking forward to hearing how it sounds. 

The long-term care facility's Christmas concert was such a hit (with thousands of views, still climbing post Christmas) our group is already planning another recorded concert for Valentine's Day. So of course, it will be a selection of Love related songs. 

I expect that it will be just as welcome as the Christmas Concerts have been...We're not anticipating much change in the Covid lock-down situation for the LTC facilities by mid-February.


----------



## pm-r

KC4;2731806... ... ...
We have an ongoing battle with Purple Loosestrife in our area. While we are diligent with removing it from our yard said:


> That must be an awkward battle as it looks just like *fireweed* from the pictures I looked at.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> That must be an awkward battle as it looks just like *fireweed* from the pictures I looked at.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yup. Both plants are quite attractive and showy, with a very subtle difference:


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Yup. Both plants are quite attractive and showy, with a very subtle difference:



Easy, when you know how...

Do bees like both??? 

As fireweed honey is gorgeously delicious if they are at all similar.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

KC4 said:


> Good to have that done. Hopefully you'll have no Knotwood sprouts come Spring.


Past experience assures me that we will have some sprouts. Any piece of a root about an inch long seems to be capable of sprouting. I'm not sure but it seems any roots roughly a foot under the soil do not sprout. Maybe it has something to do with light. ??


KC4 said:


> We have an ongoing battle with Purple Loosestrife in our area. While we are diligent with removing it from our yard, not all neighbours are so diligent and some I believe are pleased with its presence in their garden.... and it easily spreads......


Isn't that frustrating? We have a plant called Scotch Broom that is growing everywhere out here. There is a small group of rabid Broom Busters that go out in the spring and cut the plants just as they bloom. It seems to kill the plant. Broom is a problem for people with allergies, is toxic to animals and is a fire hazard.


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Do bees like both???
> 
> As fireweed honey is gorgeously delicious if they are at all similar.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Good question Patrick but I'm sorry, I don't have an answer. I haven't really taken a moment to note how the bees like the Purple loosestrife.. I also don't have any Fireweed near to side-by-side compare. My yard is popular with all types of bees and I have noticed that they do seem to have plant preferences, depending on the season and time of day. 

Quite charmingly, I alway have a whole bunch of large bumbles sleeping in my Echinacea blooms most summer mornings. It takes them a while to warm/wake up before they can get on with their busy days.


----------



## KC4

18m2 said:


> Past experience assures me that we will have some sprouts. Any piece of a root about an inch long seems to be capable of sprouting. I'm not sure but it seems any roots roughly a foot under the soil do not sprout. Maybe it has something to do with light. ??


Uggh....that sounds just like quack-grass...even the tiniest dried-up, dead-looking piece of root is a potential re-infestation candidate. 


18m2 said:


> sn't that frustrating? We have a plant called Scotch Broom that is growing everywhere out here. There is a small group of rabid Broom Busters that go out in the spring and cut the plants just as they bloom. It seems to kill the plant. Broom is a problem for people with allergies, is toxic to animals and is a fire hazard.


EEESh...that looks like a challenge alright.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is on the go today with chilly temps here and even a touch of frost on the lawns. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I thought Wednesday was your Burger or BBQ day... hmmm...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Changed the day....after all you don’t want to get into a rut:love2:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. BT please Marc. We had a slight dusting last night but will change to rain....should hit 5c today.

I decided to go out and do some furniture shopping while the sales are on....found a sofa I liked...the salesman said it could fit 5 people without any problems.....so I asked where in hell will I find 5 people without any problems......


----------



## pm-r

> I decided to go out and do some furniture shopping while the sales are on....found a sofa I liked..._*the salesman said it could fit 5 people without any problems.....so I asked where in hell will I find 5 people without any problems......*_



:clap: :lmao: 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Changed the day....after all you don’t want to get into a rut:love2:


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. BT please Marc. We had a slight dusting last night but will change to rain....should hit 5c today.
> 
> I decided to go out and do some furniture shopping while the sales are on....found a sofa I liked...the salesman said it could fit 5 people without any problems.....so I asked where in hell will I find 5 people without any problems......


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor took this picture of the Lunenburg Harbor on Christmas Eve.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Changed the day....after all you don’t want to get into a rut:love2:



LOL!!! :lmao:

Do you have some good local Burger places as we do with our local Prairie Inn and their famous "Belly buster" or even some of the great burgers at Chuck's in Sidney who interestingly only used ground chuck and then cooked on an open grill,

https://www.cheknews.ca/order-up-the-belly-buster-at-central-saanichs-prairie-inn-642674/
https://www.facebook.com/PrairieInnPub/photos/?ref=page_internal

https://www.chucksburgerbar.com/
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!...hUKEwjXnJCSoPbtAhVRu54KHcbGA3cQoiowDXoECBcQAw

Did you know that ground beef _*Chuck*_ Burgers only need to be cooked to 140F compared to regular ground hamburger that needs a recommended 160F min, mainly due to the minimal amount of handling it is exposed to. It's usually a lot more flavorful as well!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, yes we do have some great burger places....too many to name and all would give 5 Guys a run for their money. I remember you used to buy your burger by the pound here...now they've gone to small, regular and double and triple.

I didn't go to any of those ...just went to our local Harveys as they have 2 for $6 on and Tovah likes their veggie burger.


----------



## pm-r

> I didn't go to any of those ...just went to our local Harveys as they have 2 for $6 on and Tovah likes their veggie burger.



Interesting... I just checked the Harvey's site and it seems they don't have a single outlet on Vancouver Island and the closest one from here would be on the BC mainland.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, yes we do have some great burger places....too many to name and all would give 5 Guys a run for their money. I remember you used to buy your burger by the pound here...now they've gone to small, regular and double and triple.
> 
> I didn't go to any of those ...just went to our local Harveys as they have 2 for $6 on and Tovah likes their veggie burger.


We have a local Harvey's in Bridgewater, which is about 15 minutes from Lunenburg. Love their pickles. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Interesting... I just checked the Harvey's site and it seems they don't have a single outlet on Vancouver Island and the closest one from here would be on the BC mainland.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


There used to be a Harvey's in the front entrance to the Home Depot in Surrey. It didn't survive for long ... not sure why. The food and the service was good.


----------



## 18m2

I still like Fat Burgers Don't let the name scare you from giving it a try. In my opinion McDonald's, Burger King, Wendys, etc don't even come close.


----------



## Rps

18m2 said:


> I still like Fat Burgers Don't let the name scare you from giving it a try. In my opinion McDonald's, Burger King, Wendys, etc don't even come close.


Many of the chains would rank poorly to specialized burger shops...we have numerous that would bury them...but I miss The South Street Burger Company..not here in Windsor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Last coffee of the year. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/kill-bi...eportId=MTg0NDQxMTAwNwS2&spMailingID=32918232

Sad. I saved some for sentimental value.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Any BT Marc? We will hit 6c today then drop in temps as two storms appear to be heading our way.

We’re not much into New Years Eve celebrations...never have been. It seems silly to me to cheer a drop in value for my car and greet a new tax year.

Oh well...tradition.


----------



## pm-r

> never have been. It seems _*silly to me to cheer a drop in value for my car and greet a new tax year*_.



Hmmm...??? Interesting and quite true, and I have never really thought of such things that way. Anyway, It will be very nice to celebrate the passing of 2020 that has to be about the worst year for so many people.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Any BT Marc? We will hit 6c today then drop in temps as two storms appear to be heading our way.
> 
> We’re not much into New Years Eve celebrations...never have been. It seems silly to me to cheer a drop in value for my car and greet a new tax year.
> 
> Oh well...tradition.


Always some freshly brewed BT coffee for you, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Interesting and quite true, and I have never really thought of such things that way. Anyway, It will be very nice to celebrate the passing of 2020 that has to be about the worst year for so many people.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 93230


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## 18m2

I want to wish everyone all the best for 2021. 

Stay safe, stay strong and be kind.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I want to wish everyone all the best for 2021.
> 
> Stay safe, stay strong and be kind.


Amen, brother. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some afternoon visitors to my neighbor's back yard.


----------



## 18m2

It looks young. Is there a mother nearby?


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I want to wish everyone all the best for 2021.
> 
> Stay safe, stay strong and be kind.



And all the same and Best to you and your family Rod.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> It looks young. Is there a mother nearby?


Yes, she was hiding in the bushes. I kept all of our dogs inside so as not to spoof them.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Happy New Year’s Eve! All the best for 2021.


----------



## CubaMark

Happy New Year, fellow ehMacians!

May we all get what we deserve in 2021 


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Happy New Year’s Eve! All the best for 2021.





CubaMark said:


> Happy New Year, fellow ehMacians!
> 
> May we all get what we deserve in 2021
> 
> 
> :lmao:


Amen brother Frank and Mark. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year one and all from Lunenburg, NS. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy New Year. Hot coffee is a way to greet the new year. Anyone interested?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Happy New Year to you and all. It is grey here today....will be watching U.S. College ball today.


----------



## pm-r

Happy, prosperous, healthy, safe New 2021 Year to all.

And my wife gets to choose and hang what new 2021 calendars to use for the coming year.

Does anyone remember the days when we used to get really nice big free wall calendars that aren't crammed full of blatant advertising???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Happy New Year to you and all. It is grey here today....will be watching U.S. College ball today.


:clap::clap::clap: Sadly, the Univ. of Georgia Bulldog is not in the hunt this year. Such is Life.

https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...ates-college-football-scores-highlights/live/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Happy, prosperous, healthy, safe New 2021 Year to all.
> 
> And my wife gets to choose and hang what new 2021 calendars to use for the coming year.
> 
> Does anyone remember the days when we used to get really nice big free wall calendars that aren't crammed full of blatant advertising???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, the one with scenic pics of Canada. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning as we await the rain and snow. We shall see.

Rp, I was hoping that Notre Dame would have made it to the final round. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc....no way Notre Dame was going to beat Bama......but Ialso hoped that they would. Which is strange for an SEC fan, but there you go.
We had an ice storm yesterday and it is slowly melting before the second shot....the bottom of my driveway looks like the Columbia Ice Field.....not a fan of ice at my age.

I have been eagerly awaiting PBS’ redo of All Creatures Great And Small....next week.....loved the original.

I’ve been finding myself very much interested in the songs of Melanie Safka.....man did I have a crush on her when I was a kid.....been working on The Nickel Song and Look What They’ve Done To My Song Ma.....still haven’t gotten my new uke as yet. Maybe it will be here for my birthday this Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc....no way Notre Dame was going to beat Bama......but Ialso hoped that they would. Which is strange for an SEC fan, but there you go.
> We had an ice storm yesterday and it is slowly melting before the second shot....the bottom of my driveway looks like the Columbia Ice Field.....not a fan of ice at my age.
> 
> I have been eagerly awaiting PBS’ redo of All Creatures Great And Small....next week.....loved the original.
> 
> I’ve been finding myself very much interested in the songs of Melanie Safka.....man did I have a crush on her when I was a kid.....been working on The Nickel Song and Look What They’ve Done To My Song Ma.....still haven’t gotten my new uke as yet. Maybe it will be here for my birthday this Tuesday.


I still wanted ND to beat Bama, regardless of the odds.

The 15cm of snow that fell this morning is mostly gone now in that it is 4C and raining.


----------



## Rps

A little New Year whimsy for you...

https://youtu.be/k6RJHbyLeCE


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A little New Year whimsy for you...
> 
> https://youtu.be/k6RJHbyLeCE


:lmao::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game today, at least here. Enjoy.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

and a belated Happy New Year to you all

Well, here we are, third day of a new year, so far so good.

A standard gray day, maybe some brighter light later. 

The holidays seem to have past on rather quickly, tree is down and packed away, new clothes & socks in the drawer. 
Have to look for the seed catalog.

Still 20 days to go in our lockdown here, waiting for the case numbers to start dropping.
Haven't been outside since Dec 13!
It's like an enforce vacation that I didn't want to take.
Strange, I'm almost looking forward to shovelling the walk!

Take care, and I'll have a cup if you have any left in the pot Marc.


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill, we are the same here....I will be shovelling the drive and actually looking forward to it. We’ve been inside and only go out when it’s dry and not icy.....you wouldn’t want to visit a hospital here....probably the worst place you could go.....so we wait it out.

Guinness, our dog, keeps us busy to at least we have someone to “talk to” other than ourselves.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, and all. Grey here and slowly warming up...but that means only around 2 or 3 c....but we will be dry for the next few days so the snow can go bye byes....

Will be watching football to day....if I was a betting man I’d put a bob on Buffalo to take it all.......in NCAA I might be leaning towards Ohio.

Hockey season is only 10 days away and hoping we have a baseball season.....is there any word that sounds better this time of year than Spring Training!

Found a nice arrangement of Safka’s Beautiful People....so will be busy working on that this week. Will probably go do some shopping today.....at my age doing that brings back scenes of the old propaganda films of Soviet women shopping.....

Tovah is busy finishing the family tree. Getting documentation is quite a feat. For many, in the old days, the only records were those in community church’s......a guess an atheist would say parish the thought.................. yeah I know but it’s only on one coffee.....


----------



## pm-r

> in the old days, the only records were those in community church’s......_*a guess an atheist would say parish the thought*_.................. yeah I know but it’s only on one coffee.....
> __________________



LOL... :lmao: I must say you are right on top with your quips, and even after only one coffee. Well done... :clap:



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Good day Patrick how are things on the Left Coast? We are now sitting at 2c with a lot of left over slush.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> and a belated Happy New Year to you all
> 
> Well, here we are, third day of a new year, so far so good.
> 
> A standard gray day, maybe some brighter light later.
> 
> The holidays seem to have past on rather quickly, tree is down and packed away, new clothes & socks in the drawer.
> Have to look for the seed catalog.
> 
> Still 20 days to go in our lockdown here, waiting for the case numbers to start dropping.
> Haven't been outside since Dec 13!
> It's like an enforce vacation that I didn't want to take.
> Strange, I'm almost looking forward to shovelling the walk!
> 
> Take care, and I'll have a cup if you have any left in the pot Marc.


Afternoon, Bill. Coffee coming right up if you still want some. Good luck with your lockdown. Where exactly are you located?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Guinness, our dog, keeps us busy to at least we have someone to “talk to” other than ourselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Will be watching football to day....if I was a betting man I’d put a bob on Buffalo to take it all.......in NCAA I might be leaning towards Ohio."

I agree.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Good day Patrick how are things on the Left Coast? We are now sitting at 2c with a lot of left over slush.




Seven degrees celeries here and WET, WET, WET and still pouring with rain. Aptly referred to as the country's west _*wet*_ coast!!!

According to the newspaper, there has been a lot of flooding and backed up drains and flooded basements in the area.

Luckily we live on a hillside and the fractured rocks of the area drain very well.



- Patrick
======


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well Marc, if you look on a map of Ontario, you should be able to find Orangeville, and slightly east along hwy 9 is Newmarket, we are almost exactly half way between the two, higher up on the very edge of the moraine.

When I started building here in 72, this was a very quiet, not too prosperous, farming country. Now the highways have been improved and widened, and we are now within easy commuting distance of the "Centre of The Universe". Subdivisions & monster homes are springing up everywhere, a million dollars is not an unusual asking price for "normal" house in the subdivisions.

I would consider moving to Newfoundland, but the kids are here and we are a bit too old to start over agin.


----------



## 18m2

Yesterday my rain gauge measured over 47mm of rain. At one point it was raining at 12 mm per hour which is a lot.

Today we are having some sun showers.

I thought you might like to see the Heliborus that is in full bloom by our front walkway.


----------



## pm-r

> Well Marc, if you look on a map of Ontario, you should be able to find Orangeville, and slightly east along hwy 9 is Newmarket, we are almost exactly half way between the two, higher up on the very edge of the moraine.



From that description it sounds like you're in or close to Tecumseth Pines unless you're a bit further off the beaten track.

Sure some large and nice-looking homes in that area, some are approaching estates by the look of them and the surroundings.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Seven degrees celeries here and WET, WET, WET and still pouring with rain. Aptly referred to as the country's west _*wet*_ coast!!!
> 
> According to the newspaper, there has been a lot of flooding and backed up drains and flooded basements in the area.
> 
> Luckily we live on a hillside and the fractured rocks of the area drain very well.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


 Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Well Marc, if you look on a map of Ontario, you should be able to find Orangeville, and slightly east along hwy 9 is Newmarket, we are almost exactly half way between the two, higher up on the very edge of the moraine.
> 
> When I started building here in 72, this was a very quiet, not too prosperous, farming country. Now the highways have been improved and widened, and we are now within easy commuting distance of the "Centre of The Universe". Subdivisions & monster homes are springing up everywhere, a million dollars is not an unusual asking price for "normal" house in the subdivisions.
> 
> I would consider moving to Newfoundland, but the kids are here and we are a bit too old to start over agin.


Thanks for the geography lesson, Bill.

Move to NL if you like snow and fog. Lived there for 37 years. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Yesterday my rain gauge measured over 47mm of rain. At one point it was raining at 12 mm per hour which is a lot.
> 
> Today we are having some sun showers.
> 
> I thought you might like to see the Heliborus that is in full bloom by our front walkway.


 Nice plant. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

> Yesterday my rain gauge measured over 47mm of rain. At one point it was raining at 12 mm per hour which is a lot.



That is a lot of rain Rob, but it seems that your plant seems to like it. It looks very pretty and healthy.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet start to this week. Coffee is brewing ...………… and my dogs are all asleep.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Grey here today. Not much happening so we might do our daily walk early today.

Bill there certainly has been a huge amount of building your way.....a suburb of Toronto.......much like Newcastle.....and maybe even Port Hope by now.......amazing how roads attract building.....that and $2million home prices in TO.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Grey and 1c here. This is a rarity that I open the shop.....so coffee is on for those who wish...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Grey and 1c here. This is a rarity that I open the shop.....so coffee is on for those who wish...


Morning, Rp. Thanks for opening up the shop and making coffee. I had to go to the hospital for a scheduled appointment to get a heart monitor halter attached to my chest. Checking out AFib and my shortness of breath. We shall see. Paix, mon ami


----------



## Rps

Hope things go well. You wouldn’t go near a hospital here....everyone is a hotspot....so you are lucky to be where you are. I remember being wired up...they were big and bulky contraptions....but now they are quite small .....I’ve even seen some that are like a watch...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Important Senate runoff election in Georgia today. Two seats up for grabs. Who will win? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hope things go well. You wouldn’t go near a hospital here....everyone is a hotspot....so you are lucky to be where you are. I remember being wired up...they were big and bulky contraptions....but now they are quite small .....I’ve even seen some that are like a watch...


Merci, Rp. The hospital is in a green zone where there have been, just like here in Lunenburg, no cases of covid since July. 

Yes, now it is very small, about one inch by two inches.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Important Senate runoff election in Georgia today. Two seats up for grabs. Who will win? We shall see.


Yes, very important, Frank. I sent in my two absentee votes back in December. Hope it proves helpful for the Dems. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, Rp. The hospital is in a green zone where there have been, just like here in Lunenburg, no cases of covid since July.
> 
> Yes, now it is very small, about one inch by two inches.


Not that lucky here...we have two hospitals and both are shipping people to Chatham and Sarnia as the Covid cases are overwhelming them here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not that lucky here...we have two hospitals and both are shipping people to Chatham and Sarnia as the Covid cases are overwhelming them here.


 No hospitals have been overwhelmed here in NS. Most of our few new cases each day are from people who have traveled outside of the four Atlantic Provinces.


----------



## groovetube

Happy new year to everyone. I can’t say I’ve felt much like celebrating these days. More people I know, losing loved ones and family members in hospital. And seeing too many selfish people, deniers... it infuriates me. 

Anyway. I’m toiling away in my studio, avoiding social media mostly. Hoping for some sanity, and for people to think of others at least some of the time. Can you tell I’m frustrated? 

One bit of a smile. So, we’re aware of the conspiracy types, well apparently, and bunch across the pond who are convinced that ‘they’ are going to inject 5G chips into us with the vaccine released an electrical schematic diagram of said 5G chips as some sort of expose, and a sharp eyed twitter user recognized the schematic diagram, as that of a guitar distortion pedal effect known as ‘metal zone’  

So I posted that and announced I’d like one in each arm. For maximum heavy metal guitars! 

Well I thought it was funny!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Bwahahahahaha! You can fool too many people too much of the time.


----------



## groovetube

Well I try to find some humor in the midst of the crazy. It at the end of the day I can only wish that more people think of others rather than well...

It’s important to me to remember just how incredibly lucky I really am. I’m in a very nice house with a cup of freshly ground coffee. Sleeping cats who are always surprised that I’m up around 5am. 

I have a lot of music to make today. For that I’m very grateful.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> Well I try to find some humor in the midst of the crazy. It at the end of the day I can only wish that more people think of others rather than well...
> 
> It’s important to me to remember just how incredibly lucky I really am. I’m in a very nice house with a cup of freshly ground coffee. Sleeping cats who are always surprised that I’m up around 5am.
> 
> I have a lot of music to make today. For that I’m very grateful.



Amen brother! Clap clap clap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps

Morning all....grey and somewhat cold here...around 2c....a bit wet as we are getting some rain sprinkles...I can live with that.

I am anxiously awaiting my new uke....still in transit......I will post a video of it when it come if you are interested. Talk about delay....on Dec 15th, it left Wayne Country in Michigan....not 30 miles away....to probably go to Toronto to be sorted to come to Windsor.....hmmmmmmmmm.

Oh well, coffee is on...


----------



## Aurora

I notice that I haven't heard from FeXL since last Sep. Is he ok or did I miss something?


----------



## Rps

Aurora said:


> I notice that I haven't heard from FeXL since last Sep. Is he ok or did I miss something?


Hmmmmm, he usually haunts the political threads but you are right I haven’t noticed a post from him in a while....hoping he is okay.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, very important, Frank. _* I sent in my two absentee votes back in December. Hope it proves helpful for the Dems.*_ We shall see.




Well done Marc, and it seems that you and some others may have got the country back in the correct direction for a change.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Aurora said:


> I notice that I haven't heard from FeXL since last Sep. Is he ok or did I miss something?


Aurora, I hear he is attending to a family matter....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all....grey and somewhat cold here...around 2c....a bit wet as we are getting some rain sprinkles...I can live with that.
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting my new uke....still in transit......I will post a video of it when it come if you are interested. Talk about delay...._*on Dec 15th, it left Wayne Country in Michigan....not 30 miles away....to probably go to Toronto to be sorted to come to Windsor.....hmmmmmmmmm.
> *_...



They tend to do that these days, but did they do not give you a _Tracking Number_ that might give you a rough idea as to its whereabouts.

Maybe it's just strumming its time and just taking it easy.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, I have the USPS tracking number what I’m not sure of is whether the U.S. reference is transferred to Canada Post...I will wait a day or so more and then research with Canada Post....anything shipped from Toronto ( which is where all our mail is sorted ) takes 10 to 12 days..so you add two national holidays and Covid and that will probably be the cause of the delay.


----------



## 18m2

RPS ... Canada Post is either on holidays or just operating as normal.

I thought I was ordering a mechanical toy model for a company in Germany ( Yup, I'm bored :yawn: ) but it seems to have been shipped from CHINA 

It was shipped on a slow boat back in the first week of December but it was cleared through Canada Customs on Dec 30. Since then it seems Canada post has no idea where it is or when it will be delivered.

Not only am I bored but now I can add ...frustrated :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well done Marc, and it seems that you and some others may have got the country back in the correct direction for a change.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, but I am shocked to see what is happening in DC right now.


----------



## eMacMan

So I've been trying to figure out where a small difference in my bank account was coming from. 

Turns out my OAS went up a whopping 0.1% in October. Guessing CPP will go up a similar insulting amount this month. Won't come anywhere close to offsetting the inflation triggered by the Hairdo's new carbon taxes. 

Stateside SS went up 1.3%, again not even coming close to offsetting inflation.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but I am shocked to see what is happening in DC right now.


I’ve been saying this will happen and far far worse soon for some time. I don’t know what the solution is, but without getting political here (this is a politics free zone) I can only wish that cooler heads prevail and that the loss of life stops after today. I fear that is unrealistic at this point. This is just the beginning.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but I am shocked to see what is happening in DC right now.



You and my wife both, and she even got into a row with her sister today who seems to be a Trump follower. I thought she was a bit more intelligent than that.

Pretty sad and quite sickening.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I’ve been saying this will happen and far far worse soon for some time. I don’t know what the solution is, but without getting political here (this is a politics free zone) I can only wish that cooler heads prevail and that the loss of life stops after today. I fear that is unrealistic at this point. This is just the beginning.


Sad, but all too true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You and my wife both, and she even got into a row with her sister today who seems to be a Trump follower. I thought she was a bit more intelligent than that.
> 
> Pretty sad and quite sickening.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## Rps

Morning all.....shops open and the coffee is on.....any takers. Was watching an interesting series on Netflix last night Alien Worlds.....quite good actually....real science not science fiction......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning Rp. Thanks for the coffee. That Netflix show sounds interesting. Tell us more.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning Rp. Thanks for the coffee. That Netflix show sounds interesting. Tell us more.


Hi Marc, it is interesting....it is a 4 part series in which scientists examine 4 hypothetical planets and describe what might has to happen for life to happen and the impact of atmosphere and gravity have on its creation.....what is interesting is they use examples on earth to make their point.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, it is interesting....it is a 4 part series in which scientists examine 4 hypothetical planets and describe what might has to happen for life to happen and the impact of atmosphere and gravity have on its creation.....what is interesting is they use examples on earth to make their point.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Aurora

Thanks for your reply RPS. 
I hope all is ok with FeXL.


----------



## Rps

Well it finally arrived...

https://youtu.be/5_t_SzcDUaA


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well it finally arrived...
> 
> https://youtu.be/5_t_SzcDUaA


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## groovetube

Ah finally. Some instruments take forever. When I’ve ordered add on drums it often takes about 6 months which is generally fairly standard. They have to make it from scratch (the hand crafted stuff) and the shipping from Germany.

It’s often worth waiting for. There’s a bronze snare drum I want but it’s many thousands so, my current 9 will have to do


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Ah finally. Some instruments take forever. When I’ve ordered add on drums it often takes about 6 months which is generally fairly standard. They have to make it from scratch (the hand crafted stuff) and the shipping from Germany.
> 
> It’s often worth waiting for. There’s a bronze snare drum I want but it’s many thousands so, my current 9 will have to do


9 drums???? Are you a marching band, Steve???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. My wife and I might take down our Christmas tree today ………………. we shall see.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> 9 drums???? Are you a marching band, Steve???


no, but you know, I wish I had done that when I was young. kids who play snare in a marching band have an early leg up on stick control which really sets apart the real heavy players. I spent years studying it in my 20s and consider myself a perpetual student there.

But the 9 I have, which among peers is a paltry collection (average is 25-50) are all different sizes, shell materials, bearing edge cuts, etc etc and all sound different. When you record, you often will try out 2 -20 snares to find the one that sounds the way you want. 

Crazy stuff. Theres more info about drums than you maybe wanted to know


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Steve, tuning those must be a nightmare. Marc checkout some live performances of Jethro Tull, Rush or even ELP if you want to see drum kit. It must take hours to set those things up.

Steve my Grandfather was a concert drummer in the military....my brother had drums and my a grandfather would often practise on them.

Funny thing, drumming hand movements and ukulele strumming can be quite similar.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> no, but you know, I wish I had done that when I was young. kids who play snare in a marching band have an early leg up on stick control which really sets apart the real heavy players. I spent years studying it in my 20s and consider myself a perpetual student there.
> 
> But the 9 I have, which among peers is a paltry collection (average is 25-50) are all different sizes, shell materials, bearing edge cuts, etc etc and all sound different. When you record, you often will try out 2 -20 snares to find the one that sounds the way you want.
> 
> Crazy stuff. Theres more info about drums than you maybe wanted to know


 "average is 25-50"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Steve, tuning those must be a nightmare. Marc checkout some live performances of Jethro Tull, Rush or even ELP if you want to see drum kit. It must take hours to set those things up.
> 
> Steve my Grandfather was a concert drummer in the military....my brother had drums and my a grandfather would often practise on them.
> 
> Funny thing, drumming hand movements and ukulele strumming can be quite similar.


This is still hard to imagine.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 9 drums???? Are you a marching band, Steve???



And all _*snare drums*_ as well??? Hmmm...???

Would one be invited to play along or just told to beat it...??? Or maybe Just told to go try to catch something else...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And all _*snare drums*_ as well??? Hmmm...???
> 
> Would one be invited to play along or just told to beat it...??? Or maybe Just told to go try to catch something else...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Well it finally arrived...
> 
> https://youtu.be/5_t_SzcDUaA


It looks and sounds great Rps! Looking forward to hearing full songs with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> It looks and sounds great Rps! Looking forward to hearing full songs with it.


Evening, Kim. Just wait for Rp's North American tour. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> "average is 25-50"


Crazy but true. 9 is actually quite lean if you’re full time like I am. A good pal has like 60 include some from the 1920s solid brass he makes you wear gloves if you want to handle them. I have 4 drum kits currently and I pared down from 7. I sold one and donated the other two to a low income music school. If you have surplus musical instruments there are schools that need them. Don’t let them sit and collect dust.

RP, there could be some similarities, but stick control is very specific. I teach it and I’m very passionate about learning and passing it on. Get yourself a pair of sticks (or 3!) a practice pad and follow some YouTube guys on technique. It’s actually quite addicting and fun. Well, it is to me


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> It looks and sounds great Rps! Looking forward to hearing full songs with it.


I’ve been thinking Home For A Rest might be a good song for it, although my Little Gem might be more pub worthy.


----------



## Rps

Steve I have a practice pad and stick somewhere here....I’ll have to find them.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. Just wait for Rp's North American tour. :clap::clap::clap:


I was thinking of kicking off my tour in D.C., might be a riot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I was thinking of kicking off my tour in D.C., might be a riot!


 Rp, not funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. A slow start to the weekend.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et all. Sunny and chilly here...-1 c, but we are supposed to be above freezing all week...might hit 5c by Wednesday.

Will be watching the Bills today....here’s hoping. Poor Buffalo, have friends who still haven’t gotten over the Stanley Cup overtime goal.....hope this is an uneventful game.

Will be doing pot roast today....the lazy feast......

Tomorrow is All Creatures Great And Small on PBS...can’t wait to see the reboot.

I’ve been working on an arrangement of Spirit of the West’s Home For A Rest......now that’s a pub song if I ever heard one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et all. Sunny and chilly here...-1 c, but we are supposed to be above freezing all week...might hit 5c by Wednesday.
> 
> Will be watching the Bills today....here’s hoping. Poor Buffalo, have friends who still haven’t gotten over the Stanley Cup overtime goal.....hope this is an uneventful game.
> 
> Will be doing pot roast today....the lazy feast......
> 
> Tomorrow is All Creatures Great And Small on PBS...can’t wait to see the reboot.
> 
> I’ve been working on an arrangement of Spirit of the West’s Home For A Rest......now that’s a pub song if I ever heard one!


1C and sunny here as well. Great regions act alike. 

I shall be rooting for the Bills. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was given a Seniors' GPS. Not only does it tell me how to get to my destination, it also tells me why I wanted to go there in the first place.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I was given a Seniors' GPS. Not only does it tell me how to get to my destination, it also tells me why I wanted to go there in the first place.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I was given a Seniors' GPS. Not only does it tell me how to get to my destination, it also tells me why I wanted to go there in the first place.



Great... where can we buy one...??? Does it also tell you how to get home??? 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Great... where can we buy one...??? Does it also tell you how to get home???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I don't remember, Patrick. Not sure where it was bought …………….. why it was bought ……………. or who you are. Have a good day, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Evening, Kim. Just wait for Rp's North American tour. :clap::clap::clap:


I'd buy a ticket! 


Rps said:


> I’ve been thinking Home For A Rest might be a good song for it, although my Little Gem might be more pub worthy.


That's a great Canadiana song. I look forward to hearing you perform it Rps. 

I am currently learning Stormy Weather, from the Cotton Club Parade of 1933. I tend to enjoy the older songs for some reason.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I am currently learning Stormy Weather, from the Cotton Club Parade of 1933. I tend to enjoy the older songs for some reason.


Yes, there is a complexity and texture to those songs which is often lacking in today’s music. A more current song which would have fit in in that era would be Chris Isaak’s Wicked Game....like Stormy Weather you can almost see and smell the smoke in the room when they are played....


----------



## groovetube

I said I’d take a quick snap of my working setup, here’s a snap of what I was using today on a track. I have two drumming ‘bays’ now, this is more my ‘Hal Blaine’ setup with lots of toms, I have several more to this kit but I often record with these. The other kit I’ll take a snap later is a beautiful vintage reissue more traditional bonham/Ringo style. I have another section where I’m busy building a wall and acoustic treatment for it. You can sort of see the audio rack rig in the back, which has a total of 20 mic inputs. The wiring is nuts, and makes me crazy anytime I have to do anything back there. But it all sounds amazing. The two mics above are those new Townsend sphere modeling mics. They’re not cheap (2300 ea) but holy wow are they incredible. I make a LOT of music with this.


----------



## Rps

Nice setup Steve!


----------



## groovetube

Not sure why the photo went sideways like that


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!!!! That is quite the set up.


----------



## groovetube

This is exactly what I used today for a very cool recording for someone. I started with a crappy avid mbox a number of years ago. I didn’t know anything about recording but I had spent years in studios. I started buying pro audio racks in 2016 and built up from there. It’s been one hell of a learning experience as I had to record pro stuff as I learned. (Often the hard way) I found that it’s hard to find knowledgeable audio people willing to dumb things down enough to explain a lot of things. Often it’s to do some research when often, you have no idea what the hell youre looking for  that’s why I answer questions on this stuff even if it’s what some consider the ‘dumbest question’. Because boy I had a lot of them. This setup was hell to figure out!


----------



## Rps

Say Steve, who would you say was the best drummers you’ve ever heard. I have a list, mine would be Barriemore Barlow, Krupa, Rich and Cole. Yours?


----------



## groovetube

Well, that, is a bit of a post. Krupa is huge for me, I kinda imitated him for my drum promo shot. Buddy rich, is terrifyingly fast. Not sure who the other one is off hand. I don’t know them all.  I’ll name some more another post. Meantime check out Nate smith on YouTube. He’s a serious groovemaster!


----------



## Rps

Hi Steve, Cole is Cozy Cole, and Barriemore Barlow drummed for Jethro Tull....I guess we could put Skip Prokop in there and Neil Peart. 
Everyone has their heroes and I must admit I was a Krupa fan for years while my Grandfather was a Buddy Rich fan.


----------



## groovetube

Oh I knew cole (missed that one) but didn’t know jethro tulls drummers name. I guess I’m of the vintage that I probably should know. But truthfully I could list for hours some incredible players, some of whom I know and shared a stage or two with. Nothing like getting up on a kit after a hero blasted out on it right before you. 

There’s a bunch of current drummers out there that are melting faces. I’m doing my best but these guys are incredible. Nate Smith, benny greb, ash soan, Peter Erskine, Bernard purdie, zigaboo modeliste, Todd sucherman, Steve Smith, are just some of the ones I watch carefully and use in teaching.

Of course bonham was a massive influence on me when I spent 2 years in the US in a great zep tribute band. I could go on for hours here 

Last year I was asked to play with a band that was doing the entire live and dangerous record by thin lizzy. I didn’t realize just how stellar Brian Downey really was until I meticulously charted his every fill to perform it. I had to have a regimen of a pile of rudiments that was hours a day for a month to prepare. Of course when I did it the place was packed and there were a gaggle of drummers by the side of the stage arms crossed studying my every move to see if I could pull off his hummingbird fast fills. No pressure


----------



## Dr.G.

I am with Steve ……… Krupa is my #1 drummer.


----------



## groovetube

Krupa was one of those few drummers who was a rockstar drummer. I hate to use that damn word. He wasn't the fastest, and he likely knew slightly less rudiment work than say Buddy Rich or a few other greats of the time, but Krupa had that thing that Rich didn't. So there I am off in unexplainable land. 

In a sea of arguing and the utter uselessness of, things sometimes, here's a nice rabbit hole to start with if you love old jazz big band like I do, this is a 10 minute collection of really old footage of some of the most legendary drummers, (there is another part) but another great Ive loved watching is papa jo jones. That was a time when music really really swung. Thats one of the things I'm teaching teenage drummers these days. Because someone has to.
https://youtu.be/9BD4x4KJAtY


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet Sunday in that I do not hear any drums. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All, another gray morning - kinda chilly too!

Reading all the comments here by Grovetube, Rps et al, I find quite interesting. Not that I know dilly squat about music (I seldom listen to any), but like many other fields of endeavour, I never understood or even knew of the complexity or technical expertise involved.

It's like listening to a physicist discuss quantum entanglement! My brain gets entangled!

It is however somewhat calming to read about something other than Covid-19, D. Trump, or multiple murders.

Carry on crew.

and I would like a cup of your world famous coffee Marc. Please & thank you.


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill.....it’s nice to have a discussion with differing view on a topic which doesn’t end in fighting. Musicians and music are personal choices...some musicians resonate with you others don’t. What was my main instrument, if you can call it that, was the bass guitar. The greatest bassist I ever heard was Deny Gerard...he played with the Paupers....he was outstanding. The next was Cassidy of the Jefferson Airplane and later Hot Tuna...walking was his specialty....but we tend to gravitate towards musicians whose music we like....I was a huge Yess fan, so Chris Squire was a model for me.....but our appreciation can change when we see them live. I think I saw Three Dog Night the most of any band in concert. Mike Allsup was their lead guitarist....not much to listen to on the albums but when you saw them live he filled in all the studio overlays...he was awesome.


----------



## Rps

Steve nice video on the Greatest Drummers....the work pulling that together! Nice thing about YouTube is that you can find some tremendous resources on it. Im sure your students would love to see the masters, as I am assuming they wouldn't normally get exposed to those styles of music. Notice that very few Philharmonic players are highlighted.....while a different style percussion is just as instrumental to that music as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I would like a cup of your world famous coffee Marc. Please & thank you." Coming right up, Bill.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Morning all....I got my keys again so I’ll open up the shop early....any one wish a BT or would you prefer our house blend?

Watched the first episode of All Creatures Great And Small on PBS last night ....very nicely done.


----------



## Rps

I’m in a obscure mood today so.........if life is unfair to everyone.....doesn’t that make life fair?


----------



## Rps

Maybe it’s the wine but I finally figured out why people are held prisoners by their phones.....it’s because they have cell phones!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m in a obscure mood today so.........if life is unfair to everyone.....doesn’t that make life fair?


A fair personal assessment, Rp. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe it’s the wine but I finally figured out why people are held prisoners by their phones.....it’s because they have cell phones!


:clap::clap:


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> I’m in a obscure mood today so.........if life is unfair to everyone.....doesn’t that make life fair?



If the devil punishes people who disobey God, doesn’t that mean he’s doing God’s work?


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> If the devil punishes people who disobey God, doesn’t that mean he’s doing God’s work?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another quiet morning. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> If the devil punishes people who disobey God, doesn’t that mean he’s doing God’s work?


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:beejacon


Morning, Rp. How is Life treating you these days? BT coffee?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al. Colder here today but will be heading to 6c by Thursday.

Burger Day today.......Harvey’s again.....Tovah likes a touch of mustard, lettuce, tomato, relish and olives.....me, I’m a relish, lettuce, tomato, pickle and cucumber guy....I wish they had pineapple. Love pineapple on a burger!

I miss their chocolate shakes.....when they were attached to Cara they had a 5 blend chocolate base....it was the same base used in Second Cup’s Frozen Hot Chocolate....now they just use a basic syrup...but they do have a Salted Carmel one. Speaking of coffee spots, other than Chez Marc, I am not a Starbucks fan...I really liked Second Cup but they are soon to be no more I think....sad really. One thing about this lockdown is the missing of favourite ritual places...like going to the Second Cup or Mickey D’s everyday for a coffee and chatting....but we will get through this.


----------



## Aurora

I know what you mean Rps about chatting. I miss the visits to our local Legion for an afternoon pint and this morning, I got the word that one of our members passed away in hospital and we can't even hoist one for him. We certainly lead a lonely life these days .


----------



## Rps

Aurora, so true. We are all creatures of habit and it isn’t until we have a barrier or two cast our way that we truly see our daily or weekly rituals and, I think, actually see it as a ritual. Our local paper used to print 6 days a week...but it has now dropped the Monday paper. Each morning I do the cross word at breakfast time....that first Monday I was actually a bit lost in that my routine was disrupted.

Raising a jar is also a tradition I follow....it is indeed sad that we can’t celebrate the life of a comrade the way we used to......


----------



## Rps

Maybe it’s the wine but........do you think urinals were invented when a tall guy walked by a sink and thought “why not”.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. Colder here today but will be heading to 6c by Thursday.
> 
> Burger Day today.......Harvey’s again.....Tovah likes a touch of mustard, lettuce, tomato, relish and olives.....me, I’m a relish, lettuce, tomato, pickle and cucumber guy....I wish they had pineapple. Love pineapple on a burger!
> 
> I miss their chocolate shakes.....when they were attached to Cara they had a 5 blend chocolate base....it was the same base used in Second Cup’s Frozen Hot Chocolate....now they just use a basic syrup...but they do have a Salted Carmel one. Speaking of coffee spots, other than Chez Marc, I am not a Starbucks fan...I really liked Second Cup but they are soon to be no more I think....sad really. One thing about this lockdown is the missing of favourite ritual places...like going to the Second Cup or Mickey D’s everyday for a coffee and chatting....but we will get through this.


:clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe it’s the wine but........do you think urinals were invented when a tall guy walked by a sink and thought “why not”.


:lmao:


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. Colder here today but will be heading to 6c by Thursday.
> 
> Burger Day today.......Harvey’s again.....Tovah likes a touch of mustard, lettuce, tomato, relish and olives.....me, I’m a relish, lettuce, tomato, pickle and cucumber guy....I wish they had pineapple. Love pineapple on a burger!
> 
> I miss their chocolate shakes.....when they were attached to Cara they had a 5 blend chocolate base....it was the same base used in Second Cup’s Frozen Hot Chocolate....now they just use a basic syrup...but they do have a Salted Carmel one. Speaking of coffee spots, other than Chez Marc, I am not a Starbucks fan...I really liked Second Cup but they are soon to be no more I think....sad really. One thing about this lockdown is the missing of favourite ritual places...like going to the Second Cup or Mickey D’s everyday for a coffee and chatting....but we will get through this.


All those mentions of fast foods. I never thought I’d miss the crap as much as I do. I can do without mickeyDs for a while but Harvey’s, now you’re talking. There’s lots of boutique style burger places in to or there was. Honestly I tried the place they call ‘burger priest’ and I frankly thought it was a bunch of Toronto hipster overhyped shyte. I sent there and thought, this ain’t no real burger. Maybe you need a knife and fork for that  Harvey’s knocks them flat.

Anyone ever find themselves in LA and tried in-and-out burger? I have been many times and had the ‘animalized’ burger. Now that, is one hell of a huge greasy pile hell yeah  

There was a place we absolutely loved around the corner from us, the vibe was incredible, old 50s style diner the food was just wow. The people, all of it. Brings a tear to my eye that it unfortunately went under through all this. Been going there since ‘97.

They made a massive burger of immense beauty with a deep fried onion ring. With a huge pile of incredible fries and a nice glass of stout. What a way to enjoy the evening with friends. Here’s a shot of it.


----------



## Rps

Steve, now that’s the breakfast of champions.....


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> All those mentions of fast foods. I never thought I’d miss the crap as much as I do. I can do without mickeyDs for a while but Harvey’s, now you’re talking. There’s lots of boutique style burger places in to or there was. Honestly I tried the place they call ‘burger priest’ and I frankly thought it was a bunch of Toronto hipster overhyped shyte. I sent there and thought, this ain’t no real burger. Maybe you need a knife and fork for that  Harvey’s knocks them flat.
> 
> Anyone ever find themselves in LA and tried in-and-out burger? I have been many times and had the ‘animalized’ burger. Now that, is one hell of a huge greasy pile hell yeah
> 
> There was a place we absolutely loved around the corner from us, the vibe was incredible, old 50s style diner the food was just wow. The people, all of it. Brings a tear to my eye that it unfortunately went under through all this. Been going there since ‘97.
> 
> They made a massive burger of immense beauty with a deep fried onion ring. With a huge pile of incredible fries and a nice glass of stout. What a way to enjoy the evening with friends. Here’s a shot of it.





Rps said:


> Steve, now that’s the breakfast of champions.....


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone for some freshly brewed coffee …………… or a morning hamburger???


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, will pass on the morning burger thanx....but will have a BT. Awaiting the start of the NHL season...hoping to be able to watch some .

Speaking of burgers and breakfast..Wendy’s has a breakfast burger which is a Baconnator with a fried egg in it....nothing like a healthy breakfast to start the day 😳😳😳😳😳😳


----------



## Aurora

Maybe it’s the wine but........do you think urinals were invented when a tall guy walked by a sink and thought “why not”.
I knew a guy that installed the urinals in his store high because he figured it kept the staff on their toes,


----------



## Rps

Aurora said:


> Maybe it’s the wine but........do you think urinals were invented when a tall guy walked by a sink and thought “why not”.
> I knew a guy that installed the urinals in his store high because he figured it kept the staff on their toes,


Aurora, he wouldn’t be an Episcopalian would he? Just wondering......

How are things in Arnprior? Many many years ago I lived in Renfrew....bet there are many changes.....


----------



## Aurora

Rps, I'm sure there are many changes but it is a nice place to live.


----------



## pm-r

> Speaking of burgers and breakfast..Wendy’s has a breakfast burger which is a Baconnator with a fried egg in it....nothing like a healthy breakfast to start the day 😳😳😳😳😳😳



There is a Victoria brewpub that is advertising one of their breakfast specials: a pound of bacon and a glass of stout.

A bit over-the-top I would say!!! And a bit too high in the protein area...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Yesterday, 06:09 AM
> 
> Burger Day today [Tuesday].......Harvey’s again.......



I'm confused again, and I thought I had replied to this yesterday but I don't see any sign of it.

Anyway, I am all confused as I thought your Burger Day was on Wednesdays.

Regardless, I hope they met your satisfactions again.

Maybe it depends on the way each Harvey's is run and how things are cooked, but I have never been very impressed with their burgers, yep they say they are flame-grilled to my liking. Unfortunately, that has not been my experience.

Actually, I have to say the same about most Dairy Queens "flame-burger", but one particular place gets it right, and they are delicious. Consistency has not been my experience.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, yes Wednesday was our burger day but we moved to Tuesday. And yes, Harvey’s can be of mixed quality. I remember when I went to the original Harvey’s....those things were like Steakettes....one ones today are minuscule compared to the original...but Tovah likes heir veggie burger so I go there when they have a special. We used to go to Burger King for Whopper Wednesday but they kept screwing up the orders...Tovah cannot have mayonnaise and I am allergic to raw onion....no matter how we tried they kept putting the damn things on our burger. When you are in quarantine that means two driving trips.....so we gave up. Dairy Queen has their Grill n Chill here in Ontario and I must admit they have great chain burgers but we do not have one close to us.


----------



## pm-r

> Hi Patrick, yes Wednesday was our burger day but we moved to Tuesday. And yes, Harvey’s can be of mixed quality. I remember when I went to the original Harvey’s....



Well, a Google search for '_top burger places Windsor _Ont' sure provides a lot of choices, and maybe some worth trying???

Maybe just ignore it if they are on sale, especially if they can't provide what you custom order.

We had an excellent place available to us, but it was half an hour drive away in Sydney but I see it has a notice:


> Chuck's Burger Bar is permanently
> closed.


 for Chuck's Burgers Sidney BC.

But we still have the excellent *Prairie Inn Neighbourhood Pub* in Saanichton that is half the distance away, but we wouldn't dare try their belly buster Burger!!!
Odd, they don't seem to have a normal website but just a FB page:
https://m.facebook.com/PrairieInnPub

That is unfortunate about your allergies, so many delicious products contain both.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like everyone passed on a breakfast burger (me included), but burgers for supper???? This could be done easily and quickly.


----------



## Rps

Just wondering what you would call a burger made from ham?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just wondering what you would call a burger made from ham?


No, grass fed sirloin beef.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> No, grass fed sirloin beef.


Would that be Sativa or Indica fed beef?


----------



## pm-r

> Just wondering what you would call a burger made from ham?



"Hammy Burger" ???...

Or "Ham-Patty Burger" ???



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Would that be Sativa or Indica fed beef?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> "Hammy Burger" ???...
> 
> Or "Ham-Patty Burger" ???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet Sunday in that I do not hear any drums. Coffee is brewing.


A bit late for coffee, but tonight might be a good time to crack open a nice bottle of something for a movie... I picked up two products in the local NSLC from the Lunenburg County Winery (at Hackmatack Farm). One is "Lake Rossignol Cranberry" and the other is "Ironbound" red wine. Will test and report back... 

*Update:* Well, the Cranberry, at 13%, is very smooth, fruity (duh!) and quite pleasant... thumbs up!


----------



## Rps

CubaMark said:


> A bit late for coffee, but tonight might be a good time to crack open a nice bottle of something for a movie... I picked up two products in the local NSLC from the Lunenburg County Winery (at Hackmatack Farm). One is "Lake Rossignol Cranberry" and the other is "Ironbound" red wine. Will test and report back...
> 
> *Update:* Well, the Cranberry, at 13%, is very smooth, fruity (duh!) and quite pleasant... thumbs up!


Almost in the Chardonnay level at 13%...Mark is it cranberry tart or does it have a slight sweetness to it.....so no burn in the back of the throat?


----------



## groovetube

Wine would be nice, we haven’t had any in a little while. Though a few of my student parents did give me lcbo gift cards. I guess being a rock and roll drummer teacher that’s the appropriate?  

I do have half a bottle still of some 20yr glennfiddich. I’ll rough it


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that I shall bypass the wine and hamburger breakfast and stick to making some coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

Yes no alcohol in the morning for me. I’ll be in bed by noon if I did.

Some time ago I picked up a nice big solid stainless steel French press. I swear it makes better coffee. It has a double screen, perhaps that helps a bit. Because sometimes I grind the beans a little too far, and you can get slightly muddier coffee. Tasty still! Favoring kicking horse “kick ass” at this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Yes no alcohol in the morning for me. I’ll be in bed by noon if I did.
> 
> Some time ago I picked up a nice big solid stainless steel French press. I swear it makes better coffee. It has a double screen, perhaps that helps a bit. Because sometimes I grind the beans a little too far, and you can get slightly muddier coffee. Tasty still! Favoring kicking horse “kick ass” at this time.


Is Kicking Horse coffee from Alberta? If so, that is what we use here in our house, along with some locally roasted beans (so as to shop locally).


----------



## Rps

Steve, I don’t think you can beat a French Press for making coffee.....but I am getting lazy in my old age and like my Keurig......oh I can here the hisses now.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Is Kicking Horse coffee from Alberta? If so, that is what we use here in our house, along with some locally roasted beans (so as to shop locally).


Morning Marc, I do like the Screech coffee...but my favs are Gloria Jean’s Butter Toffee, as you know, and Green Mountain Wild Mountain Blueberry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Steve, I don’t think you can beat a French Press for making coffee.....but I am getting lazy in my old age and like my Keurig......oh I can here the hisses now.


Agreed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, I do like the Screech coffee...but my favs are Gloria Jean’s Butter Toffee, as you know, and Green Mountain Wild Mountain Blueberry.


We shall keep that in mind, Rp. My wife get Grizzly Claw beans from Kicking Horse roasters.


----------



## groovetube

I’m not sure if they have a location in Alberta or not but as far as I know they’re a BC company. 

RP I understand not wanting to spend much effort but I’ve been doing it so long now it’s routine and I have it simple. Put the kettle on, grind some beans put in press, pour in water. The coffee black is far beyond anything a drip or machine can give. A 1 month playing jaunt right through Europe in 2012 ruined me for coffee (and many foods too). One thing that didn’t make it across the pond is the quality of almost all foods. 

Unless you’re from Scotland  (I’m kidding sorta)


----------



## Rps

Steve I have some neighbours who came from Turkey and also some from Jordan ...now you want to talk coffee........


----------



## groovetube

ah, yes I have similar friends and yeah. The ultimate in some dark flavourful epic cups. 

I never ever understood the 'timmies' craze, members of my family are nuts for it, for me its if that's all that's available, I need to stave off the caffeine headache somehow 

How privileged am I to have this luxury.


----------



## Rps

Steve it might be me but I am finding Timmies coffee seems to have changed some ....wondering if the Brazilian owners have been tinkering with the roast and blend to save a few pennies. I will say this, Tim’s decaf is about as good as it gets in my opinion.


----------



## pm-r

> Tim’s decaf is about as good as it gets in my opinion.



Hmmm...??? I could never understand why someone who likes coffee would drink the decaf stuff.

Why do not just drink a coffee-flavoured drink Instead???



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Why do not just drink a coffee-flavoured drink Instead???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, and a Beyond Meat Burger tastes just like steak beejaconbeejacon


----------



## groovetube

I’m with you on the decaf. I actually have a button somewhere that says ‘death before decaf’ 

Vege stuff. It has to be damn good. Otherwise I’ll have a salad  but I have had some surprisingly good concoctions. The fresh restaraunts here besides being annoying hipster cram you into insultingly tiny close quarters if you can withstand that they make an incredible veg burger. And sweet potato fries. Anyone do mayo with fries? I thought it was a terrible idea until I tried it. Fantastic. Not healthy, but who cares


----------



## Rps

Steve, I’m a salt and malt guy. My wife has extreme allergies to egg so no mayo here.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I’m not sure if they have a location in Alberta or not but as far as I know they’re a BC company.
> 
> RP I understand not wanting to spend much effort but I’ve been doing it so long now it’s routine and I have it simple. Put the kettle on, grind some beans put in press, pour in water. The coffee black is far beyond anything a drip or machine can give. A 1 month playing jaunt right through Europe in 2012 ruined me for coffee (and many foods too). One thing that didn’t make it across the pond is the quality of almost all foods.
> 
> Unless you’re from Scotland  (I’m kidding sorta)


Best coffee I ever had was in Austria. :love2:


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Steve, I don’t think you can beat a French Press for making coffee.....but I am getting lazy in my old age and like my Keurig......oh I can here the hisses now.


Good morning!


We have both a Keurig AND a French Press....so, I can choose the equipment that matches my laziness level of the day. 

I like the taste of French Press coffee better, but I'm not sure whether the equipment is actually the real difference. More likely, is the fact that the French Press coffee is usually made from beans that were ground a minute prior, and those are usually Kona coffee beans, which happen to be my favourite. 

I have the Cafe Du Chateau french press with the double screens. It was more expensive than the single screen varieties but it does reduce the mud-factor. I was also sold by the lifetime guarantee for the glass cafe (having broken a few in my life, so far). They have already replaced it once.


----------



## groovetube

Indeed yes. Especially when it comes to one of those chip trucks. I used to frequent one in Ottawa when I lived there for a few years that would salt/malt it half way then full it and salt/malt it for maximum yes.

I don’t really do any deep frying here at home much, but I really miss the flavor.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Indeed yes. Especially when it comes to one of those chip trucks. I used to frequent one in Ottawa when I lived there for a few years that would salt/malt it half way then full it and salt/malt it for maximum yes.
> 
> I don’t really do any deep frying here at home much, but I really miss the flavor.


Groove, have you tried one of those air-fryers? 

I haven't yet, and have wondered if it would be something that I would be happy with and use frequently, or would it be another thing that was mostly busy filling space in my cupboards.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Best coffee I ever had was in Austria. :love2:


I bet. I think great locations to drink coffee can somehow enhance the flavour.

I'd say the same for beer and wine.


----------



## groovetube

I haven’t tried one no. Have considered something similar to add the the growing pile of kitchen stuff I barely use though  maybe I’d use that more.

The French press really comes into its own when you use really good fresh beans and don’t use boiling water (I set my kettle to 200f) it does make a difference. 

Austria yes the coffee was indeed good there. I do remember a truck stop somewhere when we drove through the alps on our way to Austria/Germany (oh, my god. The Rockies are pretty much foothills...) and I remember being disappointed that they only had coffee from a machine. So, I bought one, and added two nice looking chocolate bars. Nothing fancy right truck stop card. Holy smokes. The machine coffee was incredible, then I had a chocolate bar and it was heaven. How, and why is there machine coffee and chocolate bars at a truck stop so much better than 90% of anything here? And Italy. Oh my god.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> The French press really comes into its own when you use really good fresh beans and don’t use boiling water (I set my kettle to 200f) it does make a difference.
> 
> Austria yes the coffee was indeed good there. I do remember a truck stop somewhere when we drove through the alps on our way to Austria/Germany (oh, my god. The Rockies are pretty much foothills...) and I remember being disappointed that they only had coffee from a machine. So, I bought one, and added two nice looking chocolate bars. Nothing fancy right truck stop card. Holy smokes. The machine coffee was incredible, then I had a chocolate bar and it was heaven. How, and why is there machine coffee and chocolate bars at a truck stop so much better than 90% of anything here? And Italy. Oh my god.


I did not know that about not using boiling water....thanks, I will amend my ways and see if I taste the difference. 

I remember especially enjoying some amazingly good coffees (and Pain au Chocolat) in Italy and Malta.. But again, that whole experience was likely enhanced by geography.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I bet. I think great locations to drink coffee can somehow enhance the flavour.
> 
> I'd say the same for beer and wine.


:clap::clap::clap:

How are you, Kacey and her doxie today?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Steve, I’m a salt and malt guy. _*My wife has extreme allergies to egg so no mayo here.*_



I thought that most decent eating places have _*vegan mayonnaise*_ – which is just _*egg-free mayonnaise*_, available if you ask.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> I did not know that about not using boiling water....thanks, I will amend my ways and see if I taste the difference.



A coffee roaster I knew emphasized that one should never use boiling water when brewing coffee, and the water temperature should be between 180-195F MAXIMUM.

The coffee will tend to taste bitter if the water temperature is to high.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

> Groove, have you tried one of those air-fryers?



Sorry to intercept, but my wife bought an air-fryer last month, and I must admit that met I was pretty skeptical, especially considering I love deep-fat fried food, and I must admit that I was very impressed with the food that came out, and especially with the home-made fries.

The fish and chip meal she cooked was also very good, but the cod she used was not battered which I prefer.

I have also used it to make some beef jerky using its dehydrator mode, my first attempt, which I must admit is really quite good. I ended up having to purchase some wire racks that would fit and stack and found some at a decent price at aliexpress.com. Shipping can unfortunately take a few weeks.

So far it is a Keeper and it doesn't really take up an excessive amount of space on our kitchen counter. And much healthier cooking I am told!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> How are you, Kacey and her doxie today?


I am doing well Marc, thanks. Kacey unfortunately, is looking for employment (along with 100,000+ others) as her place of employment is shut down. Prospects at this time are poor, of course, as so many local businesses are just barely hanging on. 

Now, Spolumbo is doing very well, however, he has earned a new nickname, "The Rug Shark" because he has taken to play-attacking ankles and just about anything at ground level. Woe be to anyone who dares to sit or lay down on the rug. That's HIS territory. 

He's growing somewhat, but I'm more amazed by how his coat is going through rapid colour changes. I think every time I see him, his coat is slightly different.


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> A coffee roaster I knew emphasized that one should never use boiling water when brewing coffee, and the water temperature should be between 180-195F MAXIMUM.
> 
> The coffee will tend to taste bitter if the water temperature is to high.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Well, Okay, thanks for this info. I'm usually such a foodie type, and I'm surprised I did not already know this. Glad I do now. 


pm-r said:


> Sorry to intercept, but my wife bought an air-fryer last month, and I must admit that met I was pretty skeptical, especially considering I love deep-fat fried food, and I must admit that I was very impressed with the food that came out, and especially with the home-made fries.
> 
> The fish and chip meal she cooked was also very good, but the cod she used was not battered which I prefer.
> 
> I have also used it to make some beef jerky using its dehydrator mode, my first attempt, which I must admit is really quite good. I ended up having to purchase some wire racks that would fit and stack and found some at a decent price at aliexpress.com. Shipping can unfortunately take a few weeks.
> 
> So far it is a Keeper and it doesn't really take up an excessive amount of space on our kitchen counter. And much healthier cooking I am told!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No need to apologize for the intercept. Discussions in the Shang are free-game for the whole gang. Happy to have your input too. 

The french-fry test is a good one. If it can do decent fries, it should be able to manage other foods. Have you tried preparing fried chicken in it yet? That would be another good test. Fried chicken HAS to have crispy skin. Otherwise, what's the point of carrying on in this existence, anyway?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I am doing well Marc, thanks. Kacey unfortunately, is looking for employment (along with 100,000+ others) as her place of employment is shut down. Prospects at this time are poor, of course, as so many local businesses are just barely hanging on.
> 
> Now, Spolumbo is doing very well, however, he has earned a new nickname, "The Rug Shark" because he has taken to play-attacking ankles and just about anything at ground level. Woe be to anyone who dares to sit or lay down on the rug. That's HIS territory.
> 
> He's growing somewhat, but I'm more amazed by how his coat is going through rapid colour changes. I think every time I see him, his coat is slightly different.


Sorry to hear about Kacey and her job prospects.

Get Spolumbo to stop attacking ankles ASAP. It is cute now that he is a pup, but when fully grown it is no laughing matter.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about Kacey and her job prospects.
> 
> Get Spolumbo to stop attacking ankles ASAP. It is cute now that he is a pup, but when fully grown it is no laughing matter.


Thanks, we are confident that things will improve for Kacey (and others) in the next months when the Covid restrictions can be relaxed. 

Yes, as hard as it is sometimes (especially when Spolumbo gets this crazy look in his eyes) to not laugh and tolerate his rug-sharking, (and toy-humping:lmao we too have realized that neither of these behaviours would be cute/acceptable when he's an adult, so better to discourage them right now before they get out-of-control. 

What is Your/Debra's opinion on appropriate age to neuter mini-Doxies? We've heard anything from 6 months to 1 year.


----------



## pm-r

> Have you tried preparing fried chicken in it yet? That would be another good test. Fried chicken HAS to have crispy skin. Otherwise, what's the point of carrying on in this existence, anyway?



Chicken has not been a choice with the air-fryer as yet but I can guarantee you that it is definitely on the list, and fairly soon I hope.

But I have a strong feeling that it might end up with a thin coating of oil when it does head for the air fryer. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks, we are confident that things will improve for Kacey (and others) in the next months when the Covid restrictions can be relaxed.
> 
> Yes, as hard as it is sometimes (especially when Spolumbo gets this crazy look in his eyes) to not laugh and tolerate his rug-sharking, (and toy-humping:lmao we too have realized that neither of these behaviours would be cute/acceptable when he's an adult, so better to discourage them right now before they get out-of-control.
> 
> What is Your/Debra's opinion on appropriate age to neuter mini-Doxies? We've heard anything from 6 months to 1 year.


Deborah said NOT before they are 2 years old, since they need the hormone development.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah said NOT before they are 2 years old, since they need the hormone development.


Marc, please pass along our thanks to Deborah for the information. I knew 6 months was way too early.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah said NOT before they are 2 years old, since they need the hormone development.



Especially for any male Doxies, otherwise, they can end up going nuts.  


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc, please pass along our thanks to Deborah for the information. I knew 6 months was way too early.





pm-r said:


> Especially for any male Doxies, otherwise, they can end up going nuts.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Actually, for most male dog breeds, two years is needed for full development, which is hormone driven. When we sell our dogs as pups, in the contract is this requirement for no "fixing" until they are two years of age. It is best for our dogs and no one has complained yet, especially when they hear of friends who have their pups "fixed" only to see them develop problems later. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Especially for any male Doxies, otherwise, they can end up going nuts.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I’ll put the coffee on...anyone want one on the house?

We are grey today but we hit 7c yesterday and will probably drop today....with some snow on the way but it will be only an inch or so.

So a question for today.....where do you prefer to do your grocery shopping ( that’s if you have a choice where you live ) big store chains, Costco, or local markets?


----------



## Rps

Technological thought of the day....

“ Siri, why am I no good at relationships with women?”
“My name is Alexia”


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Ladies & Gentlemen

Another gray morning, some sunshine possible this afternoon ( so they say)

What a learned assemblage we have here!
Discussions ranging from the quality of burgers, selection of wines, musical technology and now proper "fixing" of young canines!

It is very heartening to know there is still a small enclave of reason thriving in a world of lies & deception.

Please continue. 

I'm quite worn and depressed by the avalanche of pandemic "news".
As reasonable and necessary it is, I'm becoming "allergic" to the constant Covid-19 chatter.
I would not do well if i had to live through a prolonged era of depressing news such as the world wars.

I guess I was ment to be a hermit.

A large cup of strong fortified coffee please. And a small side of puns to lighten the day.


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill. It is grey here as well. Yes the Shang do touch upon many topics....we’ve also had some famous coffee lovers drop in for a cup or two such as:

Al Cappuccino
Ariana Grande
Bean Affleck
Bean-yonce
Brew Carey
Brew Brees
Chris-bean-a Aguilera
Java the hut
Lady Java
Michael Muglas
Paul Brewman
Scarlett Cup of Johanssen
Shawn Blend-es

So you are in good company.


----------



## pm-r

> So a question for today.....where do you prefer to do your grocery shopping ( that’s if you have a choice where you live ) big store chains, Costco, or local markets?



We use all of those depending on what we are shopping for.

Any with some super sales we could use often get the nod.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> We use all of those depending on what we are shopping for.
> 
> Any with some super sales we could use often get the nod.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Windsor has quite a selection for grocery shopping...there are many local bakeries, fruit and veg shops and meat shops. I frequent many of them but during the shutdown I only choose to go to one place...for the most part its the Supestore...mainly because of how you are marshalled in and out...which is very quick. Costco is a nightmare due to crowds and time to marshal in. Would love to go to the local shops but not he travelling from one to the other.


----------



## 18m2

Rps said:


> for the most part its the Supestore


Here in BC Superstore has a very large number of reported COVID cases. Not sure about your location ... be careful and be safe.

COVID REPORTED Facebook page


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> Here in BC Superstore has a very large number of reported COVID cases. Not sure about your location ... be careful and be safe.
> 
> COVID REPORTED Facebook page



We don't normally shop there but their Victoria/Langford store seems to have been Covid clean, but their Duncan store had one positive test:
January 8, 2021	Team member tested positive on a presumptive test for COVID-19.
https://www.loblaw.ca/en/covid-19/

Not exactly a large number I would say, but more stores on the mainland affected.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

18m2 said:


> Here in BC Superstore has a very large number of reported COVID cases. Not sure about your location ... be careful and be safe.
> 
> COVID REPORTED Facebook page


So far the Superstore we use is fine....but touch wood as we are in a hot bed of the stuff. I think we have the highest per capita rate for Covid in Canada....not good.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, for most male dog breeds, two years is needed for full development, which is hormone driven. When we sell our dogs as pups, in the contract is this requirement for no "fixing" until they are two years of age. It is best for our dogs and no one has complained yet, especially when they hear of friends who have their pups "fixed" only to see them develop problems later. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Many thanks for this important information. I'll be sure to pass this along to Kacey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I’ll put the coffee on...anyone want one on the house?
> 
> We are grey today but we hit 7c yesterday and will probably drop today....with some snow on the way but it will be only an inch or so.
> 
> So a question for today.....where do you prefer to do your grocery shopping ( that’s if you have a choice where you live ) big store chains, Costco, or local markets?


Thanks for making the coffee, Rp.

Local markets for us, as in The Independent, a locally owned supermarket which is part of the Loblaw's chain, and the farmer's market each Thursday here in Lunenburg.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Bill. It is grey here as well. Yes the Shang do touch upon many topics....we’ve also had some famous coffee lovers drop in for a cup or two such as:
> 
> Al Cappuccino
> Ariana Grande
> Bean Affleck
> Bean-yonce
> Brew Carey
> Brew Brees
> Chris-bean-a Aguilera
> Java the hut
> Lady Java
> Michael Muglas
> Paul Brewman
> Scarlett Cup of Johanssen
> Shawn Blend-es
> 
> So you are in good company.


Hehehh.. Good ones Rps. 

How's it coming with the new Uke?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Technological thought of the day....
> 
> “ Siri, why am I no good at relationships with women?”
> “My name is Alexia”


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Bill. It is grey here as well. Yes the Shang do touch upon many topics....we’ve also had some famous coffee lovers drop in for a cup or two such as:
> 
> Al Cappuccino
> Ariana Grande
> Bean Affleck
> Bean-yonce
> Brew Carey
> Brew Brees
> Chris-bean-a Aguilera
> Java the hut
> Lady Java
> Michael Muglas
> Paul Brewman
> Scarlett Cup of Johanssen
> Shawn Blend-es
> 
> So you are in good company.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Many thanks for this important information. I'll be sure to pass this along to Kacey.


Good to hear, Kim. Dachshunds have special needs when it comes to growth over time, especially mini doxies since they don't have the bulk to help them stay away from back problems (unless the standard doxie gets overweight). Mini doxies need all the hormonal growth help they can get over time.


----------



## KC4

I'd like to chat about fries today. The Shang gang was talking chip trucks, salt and malt, etc etc. recently. 

As a background story, there's a neighbourhood pub where a group of my friends and I occasionally meet. The vast majority of the food and mixed drinks there are mediocre at best, however, they make excellent crispy french fries that everyone at the table always orders. These fries are so good, just lightly seasoned, that we keep returning for them, despite the sad, sorry state of the rest of the fare there. This simple dish, well prepared, has an amazing drawing power. 

It's also a wonder to me when a restaurant that serves fries as a regular accompaniment, does them poorly. Example: Years ago, Harvey's fries were astoundingly poor IMO (pale, limp and under-seasoned) They have since improved them greatly, but I'm amazed they took so long to improve them.

So the open question is: How do you prefer your french fries prepared? Crispy? Soft? Thin fries? Thick fries? Waffle fries? Other? Peeled? unpeeled? etc? 

Served with gravy? Ketchup? Salt and Malt? Poutine? Mayo? Other?

Best fries you've ever had?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all. I’ll put the coffee on...anyone want one on the house?
> 
> We are grey today but we hit 7c yesterday and will probably drop today....with some snow on the way but it will be only an inch or so.
> 
> So a question for today.....where do you prefer to do your grocery shopping ( that’s if you have a choice where you live ) big store chains, Costco, or local markets?


I use a variety of grocery sources. I mostly shop at a small-med sized neighbourhood Safeway, which probably serves 80% of my requirements. Added to this I order from a local Biodynamic farm that delivers (about 10%) and I will visit Costco occasionally to supply mostly meats and paper goods.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I'd like to chat about fries today. The Shang gang was talking chip trucks, salt and malt, etc etc. recently.
> 
> As a background story, there's a neighbourhood pub where a group of my friends and I occasionally meet. The vast majority of the food and mixed drinks there are mediocre at best, however, they make excellent crispy french fries that everyone at the table always orders. These fries are so good, just lightly seasoned, that we keep returning for them, despite the sad, sorry state of the rest of the fare there. This simple dish, well prepared, has an amazing drawing power.
> 
> It's also a wonder to me when a restaurant that serves fries as a regular accompaniment, does them poorly. Example: Years ago, Harvey's fries were astoundingly poor IMO (pale, limp and under-seasoned) They have since improved them greatly, but I'm amazed they took so long to improve them.
> 
> So the open question is: How do you prefer your french fries prepared? Crispy? Soft? Thin fries? Thick fries? Waffle fries? Other? Peeled? unpeeled? etc?
> 
> Served with gravy? Ketchup? Salt and Malt? Poutine? Mayo? Other?
> 
> Best fries you've ever had?


Best fries, at least for me, are the fries that go with a Nathan's hot dog on the boardwalk at Coney Island in Brooklyn , NYC.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Best fries, at least for me, are the fries that go with a Nathan's hot dog on the boardwalk at Coney Island in Brooklyn , NYC.


Okay, I'll have to try them if I ever get a chance.

What makes them the best fries in your opinion? Does the location enhance the flavour?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hehehh.. Good ones Rps.
> 
> How's it coming with the new Uke?


Hi Kim, new uke is coming along. Since it is a soprano, the fret board is quite a bit tighter than my other two...an adjustment but very playable.

A rough arrangement for you.....

[ame]https://youtu.be/jOfxCVFxNnM[/ame]


----------



## Rps

Kim as for fries, there were two places that had the best...one was in Smith Falls...a local burger joint which used peanut oil to cook them...
A no no now I would think....all you needed was salt they were that good. Another place was a pub in Cobourg....they were beefsteak style and what I call over done...very crispy. Now I have had some that were close...my daughter in law made some by hand cutting the fries in beefsteak fashion then coated each in olive oil and baked them crispy....wonderful.

And, yes, where you eat them counts... nothing can beat being with cherished companions in a friendly atmosphere, with music in the back ground and the sounds of laughter and joy.....you could eat almost anything in that environment and it would be good.


----------



## Rps

Kim, we have a poutinery here which makes for a great meal....i like them made with cheddar, green pepper, beef, olives and mushroom.

When I lived in Bowmanville my local waterhole made lattice fries which I dipped in salsa......yummmmmmm!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for making the coffee, Rp.
> 
> Local markets for us, as in The Independent, a locally owned supermarket which is part of the Loblaw's chain, and the farmer's market each Thursday here in Lunenburg.


We have a vast choice here....Superstore, PC Club, Costco, Freshco, Food Basics, Zehrs, Metro, not to mention countless bakeries ( which you might remember from Paczki Day here ) and fruit and veg markets....we have been sticking with Superstore as they have the best protocol during Covid....Second is the new Food Basics in Tecumseh.....


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Many thanks for this important information. I'll be sure to pass this along to Kacey.


You know what they say Kim, “ a snip in time saves whine”


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Best fries, at least for me, are the fries that go with a Nathan's hot dog on the boardwalk at Coney Island in Brooklyn , NYC.


Marc, I’ve had a Nathan’s but for me it’s this place...they do foot longs and are just great... my fav was the Texarkana 

Home


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, new uke is coming along. Since it is a soprano, the fret board is quite a bit tighter than my other two...an adjustment but very playable.
> 
> A rough arrangement for you.....
> 
> https://youtu.be/jOfxCVFxNnM


That sounds quite nice, the uke rings clear even though the fret board is tighter. Pretty damn good for a "rough" arrangement. I'm a Beatles fan, for sure. 


Rps said:


> You know what they say Kim, “ a snip in time saves whine”


Tee hee.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim as for fries, there were two places that had the best...one was in Smith Falls...a local burger joint which used peanut oil to cook them...
> A no no now I would think....all you needed was salt they were that good. Another place was a pub in Cobourg....they were beefsteak style and what I call over done...very crispy. Now I have had some that were close...my daughter in law made some by hand cutting the fries in beefsteak fashion then coated each in olive oil and baked them crispy....wonderful.
> 
> And, yes, where you eat them counts... nothing can beat being with cherished companions in a friendly atmosphere, with music in the back ground and the sounds of laughter and joy.....you could eat almost anything in that environment and it would be good.


Yes, peanut oil is now too much of a known severe allergen to be viable in most mainstream restaurants. Just not worth the risk/liabilities. However, some outfits do still use it but must clearly warn patrons that it is used on premises. Frying in peanut oil however, is known to produce excellent fries. 

I do prefer crispy fries. Peel on too. The extra browning and peel just enhance the flavour as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Rps

Kim, I bought mine from Uke Republic in Georgia...here is the site if you wish to check out the Flight models...I love the Les Paul styles.. mine was only $132 delivered to Windsor....and since it’s a travel Uke it can take all sorts of weather conditions.

https://www.ukerepublic.com/ukulelebrands.html


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Okay, I'll have to try them if I ever get a chance.
> 
> What makes them the best fries in your opinion? Does the location enhance the flavour?


Location and the way they make these fries. :love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I’ve had a Nathan’s but for me it’s this place...they do foot longs and are just great... my fav was the Texarkana
> 
> Home


To each their own. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Haven’t tried the Coney Island one you speak of but I have had them not far from there and in a few places around and man, is it ever great. RP I think I may have those fries in smith falls. I used to play a place there decades ago back in my humble cover band days.

Poutine is a whole other animal. One thing I learned from traveling through Quebec was that one of the best places to get good fresh cheese curds was those big truck stops there. Sure enough they’d have nice fresh bags and sometimes we’d buy them and just eat the curds on the road. We were sick puppies I know.


----------



## Rps

Steve that would be a tough circuit if you had Smith Falls....did you do The White House in Renfrew ? Or hit Ottawa.


----------



## groovetube

I did all of them, many many times. I did that circuit 7 nights a week for years. It’s not that tough I’ve done way way rougher circuits stateside. Really rough. I paid my dues and then some.

Smith falls was fun. Though I remember a night where when we stayed up in the band rooms upstairs we heard a car really revvin and screeching, I went to the window just to catch a really enebriated patron who apparently been dumped by his girlfriend run his car into the telephone pole full speed right in front of my window. Somehow the car was still somewhat functional and he reversed full speed and missed a car dealership across the street and missed a deloreon on display by inches. Bet that hangover was bad.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Yes, peanut oil is now too much of a known severe allergen to be viable in most mainstream restaurants. Just not worth the risk/liabilities. However, ... ...
> 
> I do prefer crispy fries. Peel on too. The extra browning and peel just enhance the flavour as far as I'm concerned.



I just finished doing a rather interesting internet googling experience about crispy fries and tried to discover what the coating is that some places such as Costco use on their fries, which I must admit are quite excellent, especially if you can eat them right away. And their poutine is excellent, but not ideal if you take it home to eat it.

Anyway, I discovered that a lot of the commercial crispy fries are treated with a "clear coat", a starch coating batter basically. It seems a lot of the top rated frozen fries one buys in a store are also treated the same way. Apparently the Cavendish brand that costco sells and possibly also uses, are such treated potatoes.
Some sites of interest for those interested in such a coating etc:

Getting Fried Potatoes To Be Crisp and Light
https://www.finecooking.com/article/getting-fried-potatoes-to-be-crisp-and-light

https://www.flanagan.ca/blog/clear-...enefits-and-advantages-by-cavendish-farms.htm

There seems to be quite a bit involved to get the ideal crispy flavourful potato fry. And the ideal cooking methods can vary as well. I was happy to read that the hot air fryer was an ideal method for home and use and small families.

Happy cooking...

PS: some of the chicken recipes for doing crispy moist chicken in the hot air fryers was also very interesting and something we will have to try fairly soon. But I don't think cordon bleu would be a good idea to use due to any potential cheese-melt mess.

Good timing, as several of our local stores, have prime chicken drumsticks, thighs and wings on sale. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning World

A quick note to our music afflicted members.

There was a brief article on the CBC news concerning a recent trend - Sea Shanties!

I don't know if that is something that is compatible with a Uke, maybe lead to a new career for you Rps!

Way hay and Up she rises! 🤣


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill, yes shanties have been popular for virtually centuries.....and a uke would do well with them. I’m sure Marc, who I think lives in the land of shanties can talk more on this.

Netflix has a show called Fisherman’s Friend which is about a group of fishermen who have a number one album of their singing...it is very very good check it out if you can.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, I’ve got the keys again so I’ve opened up Chez Marc....coffee anyone?


----------



## Rps

I heard a rumour that Chez Marc was going Vegan......for me that would be a big missed steak!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I heard a rumour that Chez Marc was going Vegan......for me that would be a big missed steak!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Spent the morning doing chores like shopping for groceries for two elderly women on our street. This way, they can stay safe and get their items by just opening up their front door.


----------



## KC4

OldeBullDust said:


> Way hay and Up she rises! 🤣


Oh no! Thanks for the ear-worm of the day Bill :lmao:
I couldn't read that without the melody playing in my head. 

I second Rps' recommendation of the Netflix show Fisherman's Friends....It is really worthwhile if you enjoy that genre. 

Thanks for the fry info Patrick - I was aware that some places precoat their fries. There was a bit of a scandal many years ago when it was discovered that McD's coated their famous fries in a coating that was not vegan (I think there was beef tallow in it...can't quite remember). They have since changed it. Anyway it caused quite an upset with the vegetarians who had been happily consuming the non-vegetarian fries for years. Ooops.

Good morning All!


----------



## Rps

That’s kind of you to do that Marc. I think it is also part of the joy of living in a small community....there is a neighbourly togetherness that is not often found in a city. We know very few of our neighbours here in Windsor as we are one of the oldest couples here....everyone else is up early and off to work or doing something with their kids......but to be fair, when we were younger we were guilty of that as well.


----------



## Rps

Morning Kim, how are things in Big Sky country? You were refining a song, I think in a prior post, have you mastered it? I’ve been working on some Bob Dylan songs...I have about 30 I’m working on. It’s funny that in my old age how many songs have popped in my head once I started trying to play an instrument again. Not sure if that keeps you young or raking up the past is a tease on your age...


----------



## pm-r

> There was a brief article on the CBC news concerning a recent trend - Sea Shanties!
> 
> I don't know if that is something that is compatible with a Uke, maybe lead to a new career for you Rps!



I would think that would be a very good match.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning Patrick, how are things on the Left Coast? I agree a uke would do well with Shanties, as many tars used them when they sailed.

Such as... which has only two chords Am and G


[Am] What shall we do with the drunken sailor?
[G] What shall we do with the drunken sailor?
[Am] What shall we do with the drunken sailor?
[G] Early in the [Am] morning
[Am] Way,hey and up she rises
[G] Way,hey and up she rises
[Am] Way,hey and up she rises
[G] Early in the [Am] morning


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That’s kind of you to do that Marc. I think it is also part of the joy of living in a small community....there is a neighbourly togetherness that is not often found in a city. We know very few of our neighbours here in Windsor as we are one of the oldest couples here....everyone else is up early and off to work or doing something with their kids......but to be fair, when we were younger we were guilty of that as well.


We started doing it this year on Remembrance Day when we were urged to stay away from the local war memorial. A few of us on the street help them with things like snow clearing and garden care, so I am just doing my bit. My pension goes far further than their pension, so I don't charge them for the items I get for them each week.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Many thanks for this important information. I'll be sure to pass this along to Kacey.


My wife mentioned that hormonal growth over time for non-fixed male mini doxies is important to prevent a lower back problem later in life. As well, no jumping off a couch or bed for mini doxies …………… a ramp or stairs are recommended.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> My wife mentioned that hormonal growth over time for non-fixed male mini doxies is important to prevent a lower back problem later in life.


Do you think that is why there appear to be so many doxies that sag in the back...or is that just their evolution. My Max, he was a wire hair, never had a back issue which I thought unusual as I saw so many with problems.


----------



## pm-r

> Such as... which has only two chords Am and G



Oh wow..., does that remind me of early school years and the music hour... or not...???

Actually, my teacher in those days played the violin, but it suited the Shanties very well.
I guess many were meant to be played with a fiddle for accompaniment. Almost the same thing... ;-)



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Do you think that is why there appear to be so many doxies that sag in the back...or is that just their evolution. My Max, he was a wire hair, never had a back issue which I thought unusual as I saw so many with problems.


Sometimes it is hormonal, sometimes environmental (e.g., jumping off beds, too much weight) and sometimes it is breeding. We have kept doxies with bad back out of our breeding program and guarantee in our contract that back problems will not be genetically caused or we will pay for all vet bills or take back the doxie and refund the money spent on buying him.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I would think that would be a very good match.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick and Bill, et al.....speaking of sea chanty....a national treasure who went to soon, Stan Rogers had many of them...here is an example. I think you can see why they are so popular...

[ame]https://youtu.be/ZIwzRkjn86w[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Patrick and Bill, et al.....speaking of sea chanty....a national treasure who went to soon, Stan Rogers had many of them...here is an example. I think you can see why they are so popular...
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZIwzRkjn86w


A classic :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Finally a bit of quiet now that the wind and rain have stopped. Anyone care for a bagel and some coffee?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Finally a bit of quiet now that the wind and rain have stopped. Anyone care for a bagel and some coffee?


Morning Marc, I would like a BT please and a cinnamon roll if you have one.

Will be watching PBS tonight for All Creatures Great And Small.......great show.

For dinner I’ll be doing a pot roast....good for 3 days of meals......


----------



## Rps

Just wondering....do you think there should be a reality show where Flat-Earthers have to find the edges?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, I would like a BT please and a cinnamon roll if you have one.
> 
> Will be watching PBS tonight for All Creatures Great And Small.......great show.
> 
> For dinner I’ll be doing a pot roast....good for 3 days of meals......


Afternoon, Rp. Had my computer off for most of the morning due to the return of very strong wind gusts.

My wife is watching ACGaS and got me to tape it so that I could watch it as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just wondering....do you think there should be a reality show where Flat-Earthers have to find the edges?


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Had my computer off for most of the morning due to the return of very strong wind gusts.
> 
> My wife is watching ACGaS and got me to tape it so that I could watch it as well.


Did you watch the original series? Was wondering your thoughts on the reboot. Personally I think it is done very well...a modern charm if you will.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Did you watch the original series? Was wondering your thoughts on the reboot. Personally I think it is done very well...a modern charm if you will.


Yes, but I have not seen any of the new series yet


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Kim, how are things in Big Sky country? You were refining a song, I think in a prior post, have you mastered it? I’ve been working on some Bob Dylan songs...I have about 30 I’m working on. It’s funny that in my old age how many songs have popped in my head once I started trying to play an instrument again. Not sure if that keeps you young or raking up the past is a tease on your age...


Rps, I’m still refining the _Stormy Weather_ song. Trying to understand how much I should push it for riffs etc., without going beyond my capabilities. Some famous versions (Ella Fitzgerald and Etta James) are downright “athletic” when it comes to scatting and riffs and accents..I’d hurt myself if I attempted same. 

What Bob Dylan songs are you working on? I’ve got _Worried Man Blues_ and _It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It takes a Train to Cry_ in progress. 


Rps said:


> Morning Patrick, how are things on the Left Coast? I agree a uke would do well with Shanties, as many tars used them when they sailed.
> 
> Such as... which has only two chords Am and G
> 
> 
> [Am] What shall we do with the drunken sailor?
> [G] What shall we do with the drunken sailor?
> [Am] What shall we do with the drunken sailor?
> [G] Early in the [Am] morning
> [Am] Way,hey and up she rises
> [G] Way,hey and up she rises
> [Am] Way,hey and up she rises
> [G] Early in the [Am] morning


Rps! Ack! The ear worm from yesterday was finally dying out. This just revived it like a shot of Red Bull! I had no choice but to pick up my guitar and play/sing it out.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Patrick and Bill, et al.....speaking of sea chanty....a national treasure who went to soon, Stan Rogers had many of them...here is an example. I think you can see why they are so popular...
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZIwzRkjn86w


Just love that East Coast harmony.


----------



## KC4

Well! I’ll be salty and fight back with another ear worm....What’s one more shanty.??...

I learned this one to entertain the grandkids - Blow the Man Down (a.k.a. The theme song to the SpongeBob Squarepants cartoon) 

I’ll (G) sing you a (Em) song of the (G) fish in the (Em) Sea, 
(G) Way, (Em) Hey, (Am) Blow the man (D7) down.
(G) Come (Am) on you young sailors, now listen to (C) me.
(D7) Oh, give me some time to Blow the man (G) down. 

And on and on for multiple verses ...I sing the one that is kid-friendly - going through the various types of sea life who want to “man” the ship...I’ve had to adjust a few lyrics.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Rps, I’m still refining the _Stormy Weather_ song. Trying to understand how much I should push it for riffs etc., without going beyond my capabilities. Some famous versions (Ella Fitzgerald and Etta James) are downright “athletic” when it comes to scatting and riffs and accents..I’d hurt myself if I attempted same.
> 
> What Bob Dylan songs are you working on? I’ve got _Worried Man Blues_ and _It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It takes a Train to Cry_ in progress


I’m doing about 30 of them, and It Takes A Train is one of them. Little Feat do a fabulous take in that song.


[ame]https://youtu.be/ISsPHX75gBI[/ame]


As for Stormy Weather check this ear worm out...I like the mix..

[ame]https://youtu.be/8Sd3W31p-zs[/ame]


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Well! I’ll be salty and fight back with another ear worm....What’s one more shanty.??...
> 
> I learned this one to entertain the grandkids - Blow the Man Down (a.k.a. The theme song to the SpongeBob Squarepants cartoon)
> 
> I’ll (G) sing you a (Em) song of the (G) fish in the (Em) Sea,
> (G) Way, (Em) Hey, (Am) Blow the man (D7) down.
> (G) Come (Am) on you young sailors, now listen to (C) me.
> (D7) Oh, give me some time to Blow the man (G) down.
> 
> And on and on for multiple verses ...I sing the one that is kid-friendly - going through the various types of sea life who want to “man” the ship...I’ve had to adjust a few lyrics.


Or “ Who lives in a pineapple under the sea...............”


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I’m doing about 30 of them, and It Takes A Train is one of them. Little Feat do a fabulous take in that song.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/ISsPHX75gBI


That's awesome, thanks. 



Rps said:


> for Stormy Weather check this ear worm out...I like the mix..
> 
> https://youtu.be/8Sd3W31p-zs


I've never heard that mix before, thanks for the surprise...Sedaka sure had the ultra smoothest voice.


----------



## groovetube

Any Johnny Horton fans? My dad had this record. I remember hearing this quite a bit!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Any Johnny Horton fans? My dad had this record. I remember hearing this quite a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Steve, I actually had a copy of it......many, many moons ago.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Any Johnny Horton fans? My dad had this record. I remember hearing this quite a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Hah! We are going to need some pesticide for all these ear worms flying around! 

That's another good one....just love the deep rattling bass voice. And yes, my Dad used to listen to it all the time as well.


----------



## Rps

Kim, what about Claude King and Wolverton Mountain or Jimmy Dean with Big John.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sometimes it is hormonal, sometimes environmental (e.g., jumping off beds, too much weight) and sometimes it is breeding. We have kept doxies with bad back out of our breeding program and guarantee in our contract that back problems will not be genetically caused or we will pay for all vet bills or take back the doxie and refund the money spent on buying him.


That’s a generous and solid sounding guarantee there. I’d bet you guys are the breeder of choice for many Doxie seekers...for many reasons. 

I’m not sure, but don’t think Kacey’s Spolumbo came with any such guarantee. I’d think it was a decent breeder that he came from though, because it would have been one that Kacey met while working with the Doxie rescue group here. She helped organize and host (at her business) fundraisers for this Doxie Rescue group years before she had her own Doxie. 

Thanks again for this important information about protecting their back, a known trouble spot.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, what about Claude King and Wolverton Mountain or Jimmy Dean with Big John.


Oh man! This place is now INFESTED with ear worms! SSSSSsssssSSSSSSSSsSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssssssss!
(Long spraying sound) 

Those are also great songs, and also ones my Dad would regularly listen to.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Just love that East Coast harmony.


:love2::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> That’s a generous and solid sounding guarantee there. I’d bet you guys are the breeder of choice for many Doxie seekers...for many reasons.
> 
> I’m not sure, but don’t think Kacey’s Spolumbo came with any such guarantee. I’d think it was a decent breeder that he came from though, because it would have been one that Kacey met while working with the Doxie rescue group here. She helped organize and host (at her business) fundraisers for this Doxie Rescue group years before she had her own Doxie.
> 
> Thanks again for this important information about protecting their back, a known trouble spot.


We were a top CKC breeder of standard wirehaired doxies when Gracie went to the Westminster Dog show in NYC. She did not win, but was invited there since she was the #1 standard wirehaired doxie that year based on CKC dog show points. We don't breed anymore, but go to my Facebook page to see pics of our doxies.


----------



## pm-r

> Anyone care for a bagel and some coffee?



Just to add a bit of a break here, I don't think I have ever had a bagel.

For some reason, they don't seem to appeal to me.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just to add a bit of a break here, I don't think I have ever had a bagel.
> 
> For some reason, they don't seem to appeal to me.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Really. I grew up with them so they are a natural food for me. Still, you owe it to yourself to try one, either a NYC style bagel or a Montreal style bagel. I love both :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewing with all sorts of goodies to help you start your week. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...07Anok1NYD371IRvE4TRNtcCjwS_rF4IFwB7YUXGSoVnE

Fergus O'Byrne was a student of mine, way back when, at a time he thought of being a music teacher.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Just to add a bit of a break here, I don't think I have ever had a bagel.
> 
> For some reason, they don't seem to appeal to me.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, depending on the style they can be an acquired taste...but try a toasted whole wheat with peanut butter at Tim Horton’s sometime....you can get hooked on bagels.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee is brewing with all sorts of goodies to help you start your week. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, grey here today....any BT please?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...07Anok1NYD371IRvE4TRNtcCjwS_rF4IFwB7YUXGSoVnE
> 
> Fergus O'Byrne was a student of mine, way back when, at a time he thought of being a music teacher.


Nice when a former student gets recognition. I’ve been thinking we are on a trend of more acoustic music than the heavy electric and studio supported sound. For some reason I will always stop and listen to acoustic musicians. Our local radio station used to have a programme on Sunday morning which played acoustic versions of rock hits.....I loved that show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Patrick, depending on the style they can be an acquired taste...but try a toasted whole wheat with peanut butter at Tim Horton’s sometime....you can get hooked on bagels.


:love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, grey here today....any BT please?


Always on supply, Rp. Enjoy. 5C and cloudy here at 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nice when a former student gets recognition. I’ve been thinking we are on a trend of more acoustic music than the heavy electric and studio supported sound. For some reason I will always stop and listen to acoustic musicians. Our local radio station used to have a programme on Sunday morning which played acoustic versions of rock hits.....I loved that show.


He was a member of Ryan's Fancy, a trio of NL singers of Irish and NL music.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InncUmKxkpw[/ame]


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> He was a member of Ryan's Fancy, a trio of NL singers of Irish and NL music.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InncUmKxkpw


I remember Ryan’s Fancy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I remember Ryan’s Fancy!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

So ..... here’s a question for those in Chez Marc today.......which has had the greatest impact on mankind....the discovery and harnessing of electricity or the invention of the printing press? Have a cup or two and ponder the pointed problem and propagate possible proposition panacea please.


Even found a song to somewhat match my post...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1887461081379787/permalink/2825015304291022/


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Ladies & Gentlemen

A little cool outside (- 2°C) , a very light grey sky (hint of blue to the East)

@ Rps - I'd vote for the printing press - electric powered!

Thanks to the printing press information/ideas/knowledge was spread very rapidly.
Of course, widely available communication did/does have its downside (rabid nonsense!)
but sharing advances in science led people to explore various fields which they may never have thought possible.

I mean user manuals are hard enough to get, imagine what it would be like if you had to rely on the local monk to scribble out the latest version of OSX! Almost impossible!

Oh, wait a minute


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So ..... here’s a question for those in Chez Marc today.......which has had the greatest impact on mankind....the discovery and harnessing of electricity or the invention of the printing press? Have a cup or two and ponder the pointed problem and propagate possible proposition panacea please.
> 
> 
> Even found a song to somewhat match my post...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1887461081379787/permalink/2825015304291022/


Good question, Rp. I would vote for the harnessing of electricity, in that it made so many things possible.


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Ladies & Gentlemen
> 
> A little cool outside (- 2°C) , a very light grey sky (hint of blue to the East)
> 
> @ Rps - I'd vote for the printing press - electric powered!


Morning Bill, I can see arguments for the printing press. Spreading knowledge and ideas is a very powerful tool......in what would be our almost ancient societal history the church tried to control who could read or write....it was their way of exerting hegemonic control on the mass ..no pun intended. But going further back they did have tablets......albeit somewhat heavier than today’s.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good question, Rp. I would vote for the harnessing of electricity, in that it made so many things possible.


Also an interesting choice. True many inventions were developed and tasks made easier due to electric power....the one we probably take for granted the most is the electric light.....but electricity also powers much which is dangerous and harmful in the world....one could say that is the trouble with power.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> He was a member of Ryan's Fancy, a trio of NL singers of Irish and NL music.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InncUmKxkpw


The enthusiastic melodies and wonderful harmonies make this genre of music so infectious. How can one not clap, sing or dance along?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> So ..... here’s a question for those in Chez Marc today.......which has had the greatest impact on mankind....the discovery and harnessing of electricity or the invention of the printing press? Have a cup or two and ponder the pointed problem and propagate possible proposition panacea please.
> 
> 
> Even found a song to somewhat match my post...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1887461081379787/permalink/2825015304291022/


Hahahah! Cute song! I'll have to sing it for my grandkids...It definitely fits their sense of humour these days. 


Interesting question to ponder.... Off the cuff, I'd say electricity as it had so many more applications and second wave impacts on other things which in turn had significant impacts on mankind. (i.e. computers)


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hahahah! Cute song! I'll have to sing it for my grandkids...It definitely fits their sense of humour these days.
> 
> 
> Interesting question to ponder.... Off the cuff, I'd say electricity as it had so many more applications and second wave impacts on other things which in turn had significant impacts on mankind. (i.e. computers)


Kim, would you like the chord sheet, I can attach it here if you wish. During our lockdown I did a number of kids songs on video for my grandkids, I Got A Pea seemed to be in their musical thought stream.

So, we have two for electricity.....I’m thinking the printing press folks might re-volt.


----------



## KC4

Mmmmm Bagels. Patrick, my favourite is a toasted Montreal style sesame bagel with butter and cheddar cheese. When I have fresh tomatoes from the garden, I'll add a slices of those on top with salt and pepper.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, would you like the chord sheet, I can attach it here if you wish. During our lockdown I did a number of kids songs on video for my grandkids, I Got A Pea seemed to be in their musical thought stream.
> 
> So, we have two for electricity.....I’m thinking the printing press folks might re-volt.


Hehe heh..they'd be hard pressed to do that without team electricity! 

Happy to have the chord sheet, thanks.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Really. I grew up with them so they are a natural food for me. Still, you owe it to yourself to try one, either a NYC style bagel or a Montreal style bagel. I love both :love2::love2::love2:





Rps said:


> Patrick, depending on the style they can be an acquired taste...but try a toasted whole wheat with peanut butter at Tim Horton’s sometime....you can get hooked on bagels.




Thanks for the info, and someone told me years ago if I was ever to eat a Bagel, to make sure I was going to eat a genuine bagel. 

Not knowing exactly what a Genuine bagel was, I guess I sort of lost interest to even try any.

Now, if they are anything close to the genuine New York Pastrami or Montréal smoked beef, now I am interested. Maybe.

Hey, PS: 
With my son's help, no thanks to my serious Rheumatoid Arthritis In my hands, we just finished converting a Canadian Tire 22 inch Charcoal BBQ I ended up getting at a super cheap price into a true smoker with the addition of some high-temperature sealing lid Gasket tape, and different modified racks to my specs, so now I can do my own smoking. But I think I will stick to the smaller stuff like beef jerky style and smoked salmon.

Our local stores carry a good selection of both, but man is it expensive unless it happens to be on sale.

My first attempt at beef jerky turned out very well, but I did it in my wife's new Air Fryer Cooker that can also act as a dehumidifier. No smoke involved, but I used liquid smoke in my marinade. It's quite yummy and has a nice mild bite with the chilli peppers etc. I added!!!

Sorry to get a bit off-topic... If that's even possible to do on this forum... 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hehe heh..they'd be hard pressed to do that without team electricity!
> 
> Happy to have the chord sheet, thanks.


Here you go Kim.... 
Sorry for the print out but ehmac thinks i have an invalid file format..

I Got A Pea - Bryant Oden
C D G Em
Today for show and tell I’m so excited I might yell
C D G Em
Can’t wait to show you - it’s so cool
C D G Em
I went to grandma’s yesterday, worked in her garden the whole day
CDG
she let me bring some veggies here to school. [Bridge 1]
C D G Em
I got a carrot. I got a yam. I got a a green bean - fresh not in a can!
CD
I got a potato, and as you can probably see
CDG
I also got a pea [Chorus]
CDG Em
I got a pea, I got a pea. Why is everyone laughing at me?
C D G EmC D G
So If you find a little pea on the floor after I leave I think it probably belongs to me. [Bridge 2]
C D G Em
I got a pumpkin, I got a squash. I got some lettuce I still need to wash
CD
I got an onion, and some broccoli
G
I also got a pea [Chorus]
C D G Em
I got a pea, I got a pea. Why is everyone lauging at me?
C D G Em C D G
So If you find a little pea on the floor after I leave I think it probably belongs to me.
C D G Em C D G
So If you find a little pea on the floor after I leave I think it probably belongs to me.


----------



## Rps

Patrick my son has a smoker and he loves it....me I'm too impatient...cross a BBQ with a Microwave and I'm in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Also an interesting choice. True many inventions were developed and tasks made easier due to electric power....the one we probably take for granted the most is the electric light.....but electricity also powers much which is dangerous and harmful in the world....one could say that is the trouble with power.


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> The enthusiastic melodies and wonderful harmonies make this genre of music so infectious. How can one not clap, sing or dance along?


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Mmmmm Bagels. Patrick, my favourite is a toasted Montreal style sesame bagel with butter and cheddar cheese. When I have fresh tomatoes from the garden, I'll add a slices of those on top with salt and pepper.


:love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> The enthusiastic melodies and wonderful harmonies make this genre of music so infectious. How can one not clap, sing or dance along?


Indeed yes! I had the priviledge of touring across Canada back and forth for 6 weeks as a support act for a known Newfoundland band that was tough to keep up with in getting the crowd up and dancing on top of the chairs. Was a grand time.

But that’s the fun of this music.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Indeed yes! I had the priviledge of touring across Canada back and forth for 6 weeks as a support act for a known Newfoundland band that was tough to keep up with in getting the crowd up and dancing on top of the chairs. Was a grand time.
> 
> But that’s the fun of this music.


What NL band, Steve?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> What NL band, Steve?


Great big sea.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Here you go Kim....
> Sorry for the print out but ehmac thinks i have an invalid file format..
> 
> I Got A Pea - Bryant Oden
> .


Thanks for this Rp...No problem..I just cut and pasted it into my own word file.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Great big sea.


 WOW! One of my faves. Sure wish they were still together making new music.


----------



## KC4

Groove et al, 
Check out this new drummer in my house. He says he works for crickets and is hoping to get a gig at the Sands in Las Vegas.


----------



## Rps

Kim, and here I thought it was Thin Lizzy


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Great big sea.


A great NL group. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Groove et al,
> Check out this new drummer in my house. He says he works for crickets and is hoping to get a gig at the Sands in Las Vegas.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Chilly here, so hot coffee is the name of the game today. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> WOW! One of my faves. Sure wish they were still together making new music.


I think Alan is still making music. It was a massively fun tour, it was 2 month back and forth in the winter, nov-dec of '97. I was hired for an artist named 'Tariq' that had a great song doing well from Calgary. Gosh I was a pup all of about 31 I think 

Love the drummer man pic. ) I have a drummer gal here. This is the woodshedding setup I have by the front window, I prefer to spend the hours working on the insane patterns from exercises on something less loud and see some sunshine as my basement is dark, and she likes to commandeer the chair.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Chilly and grey here today.

I’ll have some BT if you have it Marc please.

Steve, love the picture of your cat and your drums....of course all cats live drums.......that’s why they call them Kit-tens when they are young.

I’ve been pondering the Chez Marc question.... there are two which have deeply consumed my inner thoughts, I am tormented as to which. One related to Madame Currie and the discovery of radium....the impacts good and catastrophic.....the other a question which has plagued mankind for decades....a question which boils inner prejudice, and ostracized friends and family.

As I struggle I mounted to courage to explore the social, moral, ethical implications of the second.......Mary Ann or Ginger..


----------



## Dr.G.

BT coffee coming right up, Rp.

"I’ve been pondering the Chez Marc question.... there are two which have deeply consumed my inner thoughts, I am tormented as to which. One related to Madame Currie and the discovery of radium....the impacts good and catastrophic.....the other a question which has plagued mankind for decades....a question which boils inner prejudice, and ostracized friends and family.

As I struggle I mounted to courage to explore the social, moral, ethical implications of the second.......Mary Ann or Ginger.."

An interesting question re the "impacts" new technology brings about to us all.

Mary Ann or Ginger? Would you believe I never had a favorite.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, and here I thought it was Thin Lizzy


Hahah. Cute. I should have thought of that one. He's frequently identified as "The Lizzy" around here. However, I think the "Thin" threw me off.....


----------



## Rps

What’s interesting is that there are many who understand what Mary Ann or Ginger means........


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hahah. Cute. I should have thought of that one. He's frequently identified as "The Lizzy" around here. However, I think the "Thin" threw me off.....


Kim, by the looks of that photo it looks like you could do your own Jurassic Park movie.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> I think Alan is still making music. It was a massively fun tour, it was 2 month back and forth in the winter, nov-dec of '97. I was hired for an artist named 'Tariq' that had a great song doing well from Calgary. Gosh I was a pup all of about 31 I think
> 
> Love the drummer man pic. ) I have a drummer gal here. This is the woodshedding setup I have by the front window, I prefer to spend the hours working on the insane patterns from exercises on something less loud and see some sunshine as my basement is dark, and she likes to commandeer the chair.


Love your beautiful Drummer Gal...what's her name? Yes, these pets do love to be involved in what we are doing...tee hee..

And amazingly coincidental to our recent conversations, look what I found surfing Tik Tok yesterday. It was just posted yesterday...

https://www.tiktok.com/@alanthomasdoyle/video/6919142739527437573?lang=en


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> What’s interesting is that there are many who understand what Mary Ann or Ginger means........


I always wondered how they had so many changes of clean clothes if they were going on a 3 hour tour.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I always wondered how they had so many changes of clean clothes if they were going on a 3 hour tour.


Or you had a scientist who could make a radio out of a coconut but can't fix a hole in a boat.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Or you had a scientist who could make a radio out of a coconut but can't fix a hole in a boat.......


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Love your beautiful Drummer Gal...what's her name? Yes, these pets do love to be involved in what we are doing...tee hee..
> 
> And amazingly coincidental to our recent conversations, look what I found surfing Tik Tok yesterday. It was just posted yesterday...
> 
> https://www.tiktok.com/@alanthomasdoyle/video/6919142739527437573?lang=en


yes he posts regularly on instagram as well too. Even when bands split up, many of the music makers continue in whatever way they can. Even Im there posting my stuff. 

This one's name is Sonja. With a 'J'  She's about 19yrs old, the lightest one of the 3 (she might be 6 pounds) but is the owl puma of the 3. No intruder will get by without a confrontation from this one. Ruler of the house.


----------



## Rps

Steve, I gotta ask.....in this day and age and with the technology...thoughts on electronic drum kits......I remember seeing the Iron Butterfly when I was young and extremely disappointed with their live version of In A Gadda Da Vida.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, by the looks of that photo it looks like you could do your own Jurassic Park movie.


That's Ziggy's new dragon den which was just recently completed after months of research, planning and waiting. I hired the same outfit who builds the custom reptile enclosures for the Calgary Zoo..the main design principle was "wild recreation"...and that meant for the best animal health, the heat and UV had to replicate the Australian Outback where these wee beasts originate from. 

So, while parts of his den look very authentic, I admit that this pet is the furthest thing from wild. What self-respecting Outback lizard gets put to bed every night with a soft pillow and blanket, regular baths/showers, regular mani-pedis, regular vet check-ups, watches TV, cuddles, car rides, etc etc ad nauseam? Hahahaaaaa....he just plays a wild lizard for fun.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I always wondered how they had so many changes of clean clothes if they were going on a 3 hour tour.





Rps said:


> Or you had a scientist who could make a radio out of a coconut but can't fix a hole in a boat.......


Exactly! I remember being very frustrated and perplexed by this as a kid watching the show....WHY cant they just (name logical solution of the day)....

I did have a favourite though...Mary Anne.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> This one's name is Sonja. With a 'J'  She's about 19yrs old, the lightest one of the 3 (she might be 6 pounds) but is the owl puma of the 3. No intruder will get by without a confrontation from this one. Ruler of the house.


Snort. It's always the littlest ones you have to be wary of.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Snort. It's always the littlest ones you have to be wary of.


oh yes. Heh. When I took in my mom and dads big burly 26 pounder country cat, she had him terrorized for months. we couldn't figure it out. But after some real scraps, its better now (he realized he's bigger than her)

But I brought all 3 in to the vet once for an overnight stay and they thought she was the sweetheart of the 3 until I picked them up next day. It was a funny moment. The huge monster and the siamese were apparently the friendly ones.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Exactly! I remember being very frustrated and perplexed by this as a kid watching the show....WHY cant they just (name logical solution of the day)....
> 
> I did have a favourite though...Mary Anne.


True. Gilligan was my favorite character.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Once again it is hot coffee as the name of the game. Still, there is sun shining on the coffee maker. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

I’m enjoying a particularly delicious cup of coffee this morning, watching the, goings ons. Happy day everyone


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning to all 

I wonder how many people world-wide are watching Trumps departure?

Many world leaders keeping an eye on todays events?

It will be a change, but 500 years from now will anyone know the difference?


Coffee please Marc

BTW, How are you these days, don't overdo the snow shovelling!


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill.....you got snow? We got an inch last night so I will clear the walks for Tovah....but will hit 5c and sun tomorrow so it will be gone.

Yes it will be a change.....although it may test the adage of “there’s nothing paster than a past president”....we shall see.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I’m enjoying a particularly delicious cup of coffee this morning, watching the, goings ons. Happy day everyone


Morning Steve.....yes many will be pleased.

I’ve included a clip of one of my favourite songs done live....check out the drummer...thoughts....

[ame]https://youtu.be/evN6DIGPIJM[/ame]


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Once again it is hot coffee as the name of the game. Still, there is sun shining on the coffee maker. Enjoy.


Morning Marc. My daughter said it was really cold there yesterday and windy....temps up today?

I’ll take a BT please.

A Chez Marc question to ponder today......”is cereal actually a soup and is a hotdog a sandwich”?


----------



## groovetube

Im gonna go with no. Soups have a broth of sorts, milk doesn't quite fit that bill to me.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Im gonna go with no. Soups have a broth of sorts, milk doesn't quite fit that bill to me.


What about cream of broccoli..........not a cereal but a milk base.

How are things? Haven’t been in Toronto for ages....many changes or is the heart ( the vibe I mean ) of the city still the same.


----------



## groovetube

No. Toronto has lost a lot of its soul for me. Unfortunately. It had a bit of a smaller town feel before amalgamation. Now with all the unfettered condo development and sheer numbskull city policies allowing this, it's becoming a craphole. We want out of here at some point. Anyway.

Cream of Broccoli. Its still a soup base. Unlike cereal where you just pour straight milk over a grain. Just my opinion.

There might be some slow cooked grain cereals that might be better compared, but still for me, the broth. Or 'sauce' if you will


----------



## Rps

Hi Steve, where would you consider? I lived in Bowmanville for many years, great town and close to T.O. ... thinking you’d still play or teach in the areas.


----------



## groovetube

We dont really know. Its just a conversation now, could be another location in the city that isn't so downtown, or, possibly further out. Maybe a small town north/west of Toronto. 

Or, BC. Possibly, south Italy. Depending on the day 

East coast is lovely but honestly, Im tired of winter.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> We dont really know. Its just a conversation now, could be another location in the city that isn't so downtown, or, possibly further out. Maybe a small town north/west of Toronto.
> 
> Or, BC. Possibly, south Italy. Depending on the day
> 
> East coast is lovely but honestly, Im tired of winter.


Well there’s always Windsor...cheaper homes, Detroit market, vibrant University/College town and almost the most mildest winters in Canada. That’s why we moved here.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I’m enjoying a particularly delicious cup of coffee this morning, watching the, goings ons. Happy day everyone


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning to all
> 
> I wonder how many people world-wide are watching Trumps departure?
> 
> Many world leaders keeping an eye on todays events?
> 
> It will be a change, but 500 years from now will anyone know the difference?
> 
> 
> Coffee please Marc
> 
> BTW, How are you these days, don't overdo the snow shovelling!


So true, Bill. 

Not a bit of snow here today. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. My daughter said it was really cold there yesterday and windy....temps up today?
> 
> I’ll take a BT please.
> 
> A Chez Marc question to ponder today......”is cereal actually a soup and is a hotdog a sandwich”?


Yes, it was the coldest day of the year so far , but no snow. 

BT coming right up


----------



## KC4

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning to all
> 
> I wonder how many people world-wide are watching Trumps departure?
> 
> Many world leaders keeping an eye on todays events?
> 
> It will be a change, but 500 years from now will anyone know the difference?


We’ll know our society has finally advanced to where it should be when we no longer feel it’s noteworthy to put a descriptor(s) between the word “first” and “person/people” when discussing human achievement.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> We’ll know our society has finally advanced to where it should be when we no longer feel it’s noteworthy to put a descriptor(s) between the word “first” and “person/people” when discussing human achievement.


Very good point, Kim. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/wind...FEqOnGTyT60PljAEv18BDGFoSJ2RrIeYHWD51ZHlbFryQ

Rp, read this and thought of you.


----------



## groovetube

I don’t know that Windsor would work. It’s out of range for music and if I’m going to live somewhere out of range it’ll be BC or italy  

Funny someone mentioned they thought that it was -45 today in the US


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I don’t know that Windsor would work. It’s out of range for music and if I’m going to live somewhere out of range it’ll be BC or italy
> 
> Funny someone mentioned they thought that it was -45 today in the US


Hell froze over in Trumpland.


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor back in St. John's, NL has one of our doxies. He is in computer technology and the doxie wants to learn.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, I’ve got the keys and opened the shop.....Coffee anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, I’ve got the keys and opened the shop.....Coffee anyone?


Thanks for the coffee, Rp. Was out with Deborah doing some shopping for those two widows who live on our street. Snow is coming here tomorrow and they needed a few items each. Since it is sunny it was no big deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!! Today is the 21st day in the 21st year of the 21st century.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!! Today is the 21st day in the 21st year of the 21st century.


Morning Marc, hoping it is the start of something good.

I read the piece from CBC, and yes it is scary here....there are fewer and people out walking about, so maybe this is a good thing....but you never want to go to a hospital here.

Funny but we are almost through January.....and while that seemed fast it is one continuous ordeal....hopefully the passing of the Trump era, Covid era, and such will allow us to get back to normal and just worry about what’s for dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, hoping it is the start of something good.
> 
> I read the piece from CBC, and yes it is scary here....there are fewer and people out walking about, so maybe this is a good thing....but you never want to go to a hospital here.
> 
> Funny but we are almost through January.....and while that seemed fast it is one continuous ordeal....hopefully the passing of the Trump era, Covid era, and such will allow us to get back to normal and just worry about what’s for dinner.


Went to our local hospital here in Lunenburg for a consult re my asthma. The place waw not crowded, and by appointment only. Everyone wore masks and we were asked the standard questions re covid, along with the question as to whether or not we had been outside of Lunenburg County and was the travel to the Halifax area. There have been no new cases of covid in Lunenburg County since early June, so everyone is being cautious.


----------



## Rps

Mac, that is wise to be cautious......a spark is all that is needed to set off a wildfire....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Mac, that is wise to be cautious......a spark is all that is needed to set off a wildfire....


All too true, Rp. Luckily we don't have many people outside without a mask and no one has complained to wearing a mask in a store (which is mandatory here in NS).


----------



## 18m2

All of us living on Vancouver Island were smug and complacent about the number of COVID-19 cases. But, no more ... there are cases at a local grocery store just 5 blocks from our home, More at SuperStore in Duncan and one reported at a favourite restaurant called the Dog House. Several reservations have been inundated with COVID infections because no one was practicing prevention measures. They are now all isolating to reduce the incidents of transmission.

I'm suspicious a neighbour who works at a local GM Dealership might be sick, perhaps with COVID because he has not left home for almost a week. He's normally at the dealership 7 days a week.

I don't understand the federal government's willingness to allow a plane load of foreign student to land in Nanaimo or allowing snowbirds to come to the island for the winter because they can't go south. Several times a week there are reports in the news about people with COVID flying on to the Island with Scare Canada, WestJet and Harbour Air.

We are keeping to ourselves and trying to be safe.


----------



## CubaMark

groovetube said:


> No. Toronto has lost a lot of its soul for me. Unfortunately. It had a bit of a smaller town feel before amalgamation. Now with all the unfettered condo development and sheer numbskull city policies allowing this, it's becoming a craphole. We want out of here at some point. Anyway.
> 
> Cream of Broccoli. Its still a soup base. Unlike cereal where you just pour straight milk over a grain. Just my opinion.
> 
> There might be some slow cooked grain cereals that might be better compared, but still for me, the broth. Or 'sauce' if you will


Nova Scotia, dude! :love2:

Housing prices still fairly low, depending on the community, though there's been a bit of a boom in small towns with folks from urban centres, mostly retired seniors with liquidity, buying homes far away from coronavirus hot spots. I know a few realtors here in Cumberland County, and they're losing their minds trying to find properties to sell to meet demand.

Halifax is a lovely city (I think you know?). And if the mild winters continue, weather may not be as bad as you remember it. There's also a lot to like about Halifax, with it's small-town feel but lots of services and quite diverse, happening arts crowd, etc. 

Further out there are great communities with lots to offer. Can't beat Cape Breton for music. Lunenburg / Mahone Bay / Chester is gorgeous.

And the rural internet field is *finally* coming together....

Plus, we could share a brew once in awhile!

Go East, Young Man!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A neighbor back in St. John's, NL has one of our doxies. He is in computer technology and the doxie wants to learn.


Charming! Tee hee. I hear Doxies are life-long learners.


----------



## KC4

Meanwhile, the pets in this household continue to practice their musicianship....

This is Emma, but her stage name is Ella Fishgerald.


----------



## Rps

18m2 said:


> I don't understand the federal government's willingness to allow a plane load of foreign student to land in Nanaimo or allowing snowbirds to come to the island for the winter because they can't go south. Several times a week there are reports in the news about people with COVID flying on to the Island with Scare Canada, WestJet and Harbour Air.
> .


C
We feel your pain....last week the Feds dropped 2000 migrant workers here....most, it turned out, have Covid....so our hospitals and such are jammed. And I’ll ask it before you do.....why in hell do we need farmer workers in January?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Meanwhile, the pets in this household continue to practice their musicianship....
> 
> This is Emma, but her stage name is Ella Fishgerald.


She singing Stormy Monday? Maybe Baby Shark!


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> All of us living on Vancouver Island were smug and complacent about the number of COVID-19 cases. But, no more ... there are cases at a local grocery store just 5 blocks from our home, More at SuperStore in Duncan and one reported at a favourite restaurant called the Dog House. Several reservations have been inundated with COVID infections because no one was practicing prevention measures. They are now all isolating to reduce the incidents of transmission.
> 
> I'm suspicious a neighbour who works at a local GM Dealership might be sick, perhaps with COVID because he has not left home for almost a week. He's normally at the dealership 7 days a week.
> 
> I don't understand the federal government's willingness to allow a plane load of foreign student to land in Nanaimo or allowing snowbirds to come to the island for the winter because they can't go south. Several times a week there are reports in the news about people with COVID flying on to the Island with Scare Canada, WestJet and Harbour Air.
> 
> We are keeping to ourselves and trying to be safe.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Nova Scotia, dude! :love2:
> 
> Housing prices still fairly low, depending on the community, though there's been a bit of a boom in small towns with folks from urban centres, mostly retired seniors with liquidity, buying homes far away from coronavirus hot spots. I know a few realtors here in Cumberland County, and they're losing their minds trying to find properties to sell to meet demand.
> 
> Halifax is a lovely city (I think you know?). And if the mild winters continue, weather may not be as bad as you remember it. There's also a lot to like about Halifax, with it's small-town feel but lots of services and quite diverse, happening arts crowd, etc.
> 
> Further out there are great communities with lots to offer. Can't beat Cape Breton for music. Lunenburg / Mahone Bay / Chester is gorgeous.
> 
> And the rural internet field is *finally* coming together....
> 
> Plus, we could share a brew once in awhile!
> 
> Go East, Young Man!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::love2:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfWYxGey6sc[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2krP7HQMGgo[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dkwj1hppsrs[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-EiwiiAh68[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

> We are keeping to ourselves and trying to be safe.



Very sensible advice Rod, which we as well are following along with some cautious shopping. 

As older pensioners, we cannot take any chances, and I'm especially prone to any exposure due to my current health condition and suffering from the effects of COPD.

It is amazing the amount of online shopping our neighbours must be doing as there are several courier trucks stopping by their houses daily, and we are certainly not exempt, but most of our purchases are coming via Canada Post these days.



- Patrick
======


----------



## groovetube

Plenty of online ordering here too, I’m guilty of this. I ordered a makita air compressor / brad nailer simply because I’ve wanted one and have reno projects for it and dammit an air compressor is useful!


----------



## Dr.G.

Province reports no reported cases of flu in Nova Scotia so far …...…………. the one silver lining in the use of masks.


----------



## groovetube

It really shows how masks and hand washing can go such a long ways to stopping the spread of viruses. It’s a good thing that the flu virus which is less contagious than Covid apparently isn’t adding to the hospital cases.


----------



## pm-r

> I ordered a makita air compressor / brad nailer simply because I’ve wanted one and have reno projects for it and dammit an air compressor is useful!




A small air compressor can be very handy and there are certainly enough accessory tools that can be used with them.

If you are into cooking, I just read a week or so ago that they now use an air compressor when they are preparing to make Peking Duck. I never knew that, but then again, I don't recall ever making Peking duck!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It really shows how masks and hand washing can go such a long ways to stopping the spread of viruses. It’s a good thing that the flu virus which is less contagious than Covid apparently isn’t adding to the hospital cases.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee and bagels are again being served. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee and bagels are again being served. Enjoy.


BT if you have it. Marc please. We are hovering around freezing as a clipper appears to be on the horizon...and possibly and inch of snow.

Was thinking a new vehicle.....I’m struggling whether to go all electric or gas. There are some hybrids out there but are very expense....the new Bolt SUV looks good but Tovah likes the new Mustang. Electric is fine if you stay in town, but my Volt runs on electricity for 50 miles then an engine kicks in to extend the range but 450 kms...which is good for long uninterrupted trips. And that is what I’m struggling with.....


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning everyone.

Yes, I would appreciate a cup of your coffee Marc, and a bagel would be nice.

I often have a toasted Bagel for breakfast, well coated with Imperial cheddar cheese.😛
Usually we have the spicy Jalapeño bagels from Costco, not quite the same quality as what I had in Montreal, but far superior to local Foodlands fare.

As a very retired senior citizen, I've come to greatly appreciate a leisurely breakfast. Not having to gulp down a quick cup of instant coffee and then rushing out for an hour and half of commuting warfare is what makes old bones happy!

Relax & enjoy, The dust you didn't sweep up today, will still be there for you tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill, I love Imperial Cheddar.....that used to be my “gift to myself” at Christmas time. I am leaning more to Swiss in my old age though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee coming right up, Rp and Bill. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Our obscure thought of the day.........isn’t a lollipop just a flavour enhancer for saliva......


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee coming right up, Rp and Bill. Enjoy.


Morning Marc. Might take a double. Will be waiting for Sunday’s Buffalo game....go Bills..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Our obscure thought of the day.........isn’t a lollipop just a flavour enhancer for saliva......


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Might take a double. Will be waiting for Sunday’s Buffalo game....go Bills..........


Coming right up. I too shall be pulling for the Bills. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> Morning Bill, I love Imperial Cheddar.....




+1!!!

Make that at least three of us.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> +1!!!
> 
> Make that at least three of us.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Morning Patrick, how are things on the Left Coast?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Patrick, how are things on the Left Coast?




Crisp and cold here thanks RP.

Temp at 9am @ 1C, real feel -2C.

Snow forecast for 5cm for the east coast areas of Vancouver Island. 

Not really sure if we will get hit or not. Hopefully not. I'm way too old to enjoy the white stuff these days, except maybe to just look at and listen to the snow muffled sounds, from just outside the doors of our comfy home, hoping the power stays on.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Patrick forgive the dumb question here.....but as you live on an island, where does your electricity come from?


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> A small air compressor can be very handy and there are certainly enough accessory tools that can be used with them.
> 
> If you are into cooking, I just read a week or so ago that they now use an air compressor when they are preparing to make Peking Duck. I never knew that, but then again, I don't recall ever making Peking duck!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======





Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee and bagels are again being served. Enjoy.





Rps said:


> Morning Bill, I love Imperial Cheddar.....that used to be my “gift to myself” at Christmas time. I am leaning more to Swiss in my old age though.


Good Day all! I'll have a TGIF coffee, a bagel with Imperial Cheddar and a side of pumped up Peking Duck. (just don't give me the bill) 
I have to look into the use of an air compressor for this dish...I'm having trouble imagining anything non-hilarious....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Patrick forgive the dumb question here.....but as you live on an island, where does your electricity come from?


...


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> ...


Hi Kim, I can always count on you to tell whats watt!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day all! I'll have a TGIF coffee, a bagel with Imperial Cheddar and a side of pumped up Peking Duck. (just don't give me the bill)
> I have to look into the use of an air compressor for this dish...I'm having trouble imagining anything non-hilarious....


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Bernie made it to Peggy's Cove, NS … both before and after the snow started. Five inches and counting here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick forgive the dumb question here.....but as you live on an island, where does your electricity come from?




Ours comes from a heavy direct burial electrical Teck cable that feeds a 400 amp service panel in our basement.

The actual electricity that is in the Teck cable comes from various converters around the Province that consists of a Water dam and a Generator Converter that converts the running damned water into electricity that they shove into large wires to transmit the electricity to various parts of the province.

It's interesting stuff, as it is normally completely invisible but they put it through a meter so they can bill you for the amount your house uses. We can only assume that the meter works correctly and only charges us for the amount we use. Sometimes the amount that it says we have used makes me wonder. 

But now that the meter has been replaced with a digital one, we have a small remote display in our computer room that tells us how much electricity we are using and have used and displays various colour LEDs that show if we are using normal, or above or below our normal consumption level. 

Our house is *completely* reliant on Electricity only. 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> ...





Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I can always count on you to tell whats watt!




:clap: :lmao: :lmao:



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Patrick when you say completely reliant does that include heat! I had electric heat in Bowmanville and it was a killer to the bank book. I remember getting bills of $1800 a month in the winter....ouch! I’ve got NG now and only pay $60....but the weather is different here to be sure.


----------



## pm-r

> Patrick when you say completely reliant does that include heat!



Yes RP, electricity is used and needed for our heat (and cooling for the very few times we have needed to use it), but as you have probably already presumed, it is used to run our 11/2 ton heat pump. It also has electric resistance heat backup which can really gobble up the bank book balance If and when it ever gets called on to work by the thermostat.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Aaaaagh... I think I just came across the worst "how to" webpage I have ever come across in my life!!!

It may also qualify for one of the largest paragraphs ever written.

I was Googling for some help with Apple's TextEdit.app and the summary of one of the google hits looked like it was close to what I was looking for but have a look and see if you can find and read anything about TextEdit's rulers and let me know what *you* think...

*how to open textedit on mac*
https://unabridgedleadership.com/0dqm50d/05iud.php?id=016c1f-how-to-open-textedit-on-mac

Watch out you don't get too giddy looking at the page!!! Gads... I guess not all web page creators look at their own work... :-(



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot black coffee is the name of the game today, given our cold temps and whiteness all around Lunenburg this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting brunch ready. Why wait for Sunday? Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, I’ll take brunch please.
We are cold here but sunny and no snow....but that’s coming Monday.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good (Cold) Morning all.

Sunny but -15.5°C at 8:30 AM

@ Pmr & Rps: We are also 100% electric, Installed oil when I built the house, added a medium sized heat pump a few years later, but when both were about to die we decided to make a change and went with Geothermal.

Major project, removing all the old stuff, digging trenches and setting piping. They buried about 400± metres of piping about 5 1/2ft deep. Our front paddock looked like the Battle of the Somme. 

Of course, when we switched from oil, the price of hydro power went up.😱
Overall still cheaper than oil.

I don't miss the oil truck coming every month!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, I’ll take brunch please.
> We are cold here but sunny and no snow....but that’s coming Monday.


Great. There is plenty to go around. A bit of sun and 0C here at just past 11AM


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Getting brunch ready. Why wait for Sunday? Anyone care to join me?



Good grief...!!! But I must admit that it does look very inviting. 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Aaaaagh... I think I just came across the worst "how to" webpage I have ever come across in my life!!!
> 
> It may also qualify for one of the largest paragraphs ever written.
> 
> I was Googling for some help with Apple's TextEdit.app and the summary of one of the google hits looked like it was close to what I was looking for but have a look and see if you can find and read anything about TextEdit's rulers and let me know what *you* think...
> 
> *how to open textedit on mac*
> https://unabridgedleadership.com/0dqm50d/05iud.php?id=016c1f-how-to-open-textedit-on-mac
> 
> Watch out you don't get too giddy looking at the page!!! Gads... I guess not all web page creators look at their own work... :-(
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


OOOOOh Emmmm GEEEE. That monolith of text is too intimidating to read. 

Unfortunately, I have someone in my life who text messages just like that. These messages would be significant in an email...in a text, they are nearly impossible to make myself read through. I just spin through them like the big wheel on The Price is Right.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Getting brunch ready. Why wait for Sunday? Anyone care to join me?


Yes, but then what would the others eat?


----------



## KC4

OldeBullDust said:


> Good (Cold) Morning all.
> 
> Sunny but -15.5°C at 8:30 AM
> 
> @ Pmr & Rps: We are also 100% electric, Installed oil when I built the house, added a medium sized heat pump a few years later, but when both were about to die we decided to make a change and went with Geothermal.
> 
> Major project, removing all the old stuff, digging trenches and setting piping. They buried about 400± metres of piping about 5 1/2ft deep. Our front paddock looked like the Battle of the Somme.
> 
> Of course, when we switched from oil, the price of hydro power went up.😱
> Overall still cheaper than oil.
> 
> I don't miss the oil truck coming every month!


Bill, are you happy with your decision to convert to geothermal heat? 

I've always been curious about the viability of geothermal heating. I think the geothermal technology is improving, and the initial investment requirement somewhat lessened, but when I looked into this as a business opportunity (about a decade ago) the economics of it was a hard sell. Took many years (as in 20+) to recover the capital expenditure. 

Goodness knows there are a ton of unemployed geologists around these parts looking for work. The dark joke around here is if you need a geologist (or petroleum engineer) call a cab.


----------



## Rps

Geothermal looks interesting but probably not workable in our subdivisions in the city.....you can’t even dig a hole for a tree without bumping into a cable or pipe here. But they are investigating using the waste in the sewer system to generate heat for the office buildings down town...which ironically, many are government buildings............insert rim shot here for what ever line you were thinking.


----------



## groovetube

they offered the option to install radiant heating (not sure if that's similar or related) in my basement floor when I had the basement all dug up lowered a bit and water proofed etc. It seemed like a fair amount of money and the cost of the boiler was pretty high. Especially when I already have a high efficiency that according to the Hvac guys was far more than ample enough for this house. It'd make for a pretty nice warm basement floor though!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief...!!! But I must admit that it does look very inviting.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, but then what would the others eat?


Whatever they want to eat.


----------



## pm-r

@OldeBullDust



> We are also 100% electric, Installed oil when I built the house, added a medium sized heat pump a few years later, but when both were about to die we decided to make a change and went with Geothermal.



Did you add a new heat pump to your Geothermal installation???

I have always considered Geothermal the best heat pump way to go and I considered it while we were building and had a large basement excavation open, but we were under a tight time frame to get the house finished.

How are you finding the whole Geothermal heat pump thing for heating???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

The newer models of heat pumps, most are Japanese or European manufacturers, are worth checking out. 

We have a Daikin system and it appears to be able to produce heat down to -10°C. The installer claimed it would produce heat down to -18°C but we've not experienced temperatures that low. 

The biggest advantage is it no longer has to defrost as often and for as long as the older technology. When the older system enters its defrost mode every 20 minutes for 10 minutes the system can't keep up causing the house to progressively cool down. At least that was our experience with an older model.


----------



## pm-r

> We have a Daikin system and it appears to be able to produce heat down to -10°C.



My sister added another Daikin system to a similar different brand she already had, and my daughter and her husband also use them in their newly-acquired home.

The specs the other year when I checked on some of the Daikin systems said they were efficient down to -30C, but I think they have revised most of them to -18C recently. Still damn good, yet our 20 year-old high efficiency Carrier air to air unit apparently is only really efficient to just above 0C, and some say realistically it should be -5C or warmer.

Interestingly, I have not noticed our heat pump doing its many defrost cycles as it used to do, since the tech did something and fiddled some control and something to do with the inside thermostat I believe.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## OldeBullDust

Re Geothermal

@ KC4. _ “are you happy with your decision to convert to geothermal heat?” _
I will say yes. It’s not a blast of hot air, more a longer flow of warm air which keeps everything at an even heat. Because all the heat comes from the ground, the current air temps has no bearing on generation, - the unit is just picking up heat from underground and moving it into the house. We had no problems during the “Polar Vortex” with outside air temps at minus 30° to minus 40° C on a couple of night.

@pm-r. I don’t think you would need or want to add another heat pump, even if possible!
When installing geothermal, you have to determine the permanent ground temp 5 1/2 to 6 ft. down and size the unit to carry the load. We have more than enough heat available, we are able to bleed off surplus heat to preheat our hot water system, only need to power up the hot water tank to bring it up to final temp.
We also get very effective AC in the summer, regardless of sweltering July /August.

Installation is the big part of the project, either major trenches or if you are cramped for space, you can drill vertical exchange “wells”, but that requires special equipment and expertise.

@ 18m2. With geothermal the only time you might need to defrost is in the summer, when the unit is chilling the moist air in the house. That is not normally a concern as it happens automatically without you even know it’s happening.

When we were researching Geothermal, we were surprised at how many homes in the general area are using the technology.


----------



## 18m2

Friends of ours built an all-season house in the Chilcotin and installed a geothermal system. It works great for them as they could turn the heat down when they were not there and there was no fear of the place burning down and the operating cost was quite low. They do burn wood pellets for supplementary heat during the winter when outdoor temperatures are low.

We looked into Geothermal and concluded we would not live long enough to pay for the $28,000 installation cost. The company was also kind of wishy-washy about needing supplementary heating. We have a gas fireplace insert to fall back on and already have two air handlers but they could not use them as Daikin has some proprietary software used to communicate between the components.

Sounds like Apple 

I was not thrilled with the idea of trenching our yard, destroying some of the ornamental grasses and other plants we have growing in our yard, and having to cut more holes in our ceiling to install a different pair of air handlers and, also have to discard the expensive Daikin thermostats.

If we'd gotten in when the house was being built it could have been a different scenario.


----------



## pm-r

> We looked into Geothermal and concluded we would not live long enough to pay for the $28,000 installation cost. The company was also kind of wishy-washy about needing supplementary heating.



Yikes...!!! That sounds like a pretty high-end over-the-top estimate Rod, and maybe reflective of the company who it sounds like doesn't sound like they know what they are talking about which is rather unfortunate.

Also, depending on the surrounding ground, disrupting any garden is not necessary and even several small will-type holes can be very efficient. And the deeper one goes, the warmer the earth temperature is.

The water that they were pumping out of Bralorne gold mine after it had closed down was too hot to have a bath in, but then again, it was from one of the deepest mines in the world at around a mile down!!!

No heat pump needed if one wanted to heat a home or large building with that temperature hot water!!! ;-)



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and I am taking requests for a real Sunday Brunch. Any takers???


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

Quite chilly here this morning, -9°C, cat was out for only a minute or two.
I'm glad we don't have to use the old outhouse anymore!🥶

Yes, a nice hot coffee would go well right now Marc, what's on the menu for Sunday brunch?

Another grey day.
Talking to friends, I get the impression that many people are not doing too much other than watching movies or playing on their computer. 
We here are taking some advantage of the "Pandemic Holiday", but I have to admit that it's getting a bit wearing, not quite the same as hibernating, a forced vacation does seem to limit our will to be creative.

How are the members here faring?


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot coffee coming up, Bill.

My wife and I are reading real books more these days ………… and doing dog grooming.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/wind...Qr0VtcLJaDuN5UCBdyYpARhzfMo-G-ghnIhn097iF5cho

Rp, is this what you were talking about the other day?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/wind...Qr0VtcLJaDuN5UCBdyYpARhzfMo-G-ghnIhn097iF5cho
> 
> Rp, is this what you were talking about the other day?


Morning all.

Hi Marc, yes, this is a significant issue here...one that is endorsed by Mr. T, but we cannot possibly handle this right now...and he has ignored the mayors’ pleas.

Bill, we have to admit it is starting to get to us ( Tovah and I ). But we try to get out for a walk once a day...we sometimes meet neighbours,, but we stay about 10 feet apart.
We’ve been lucky snow wise, so we can still go out. Fortunately we do not have the lineups outside waiting to get into grocery stores like we had last time...but we know it’s coming.

I’ve been practising my uke and building a song list. And yes, watching TV..( All Creatures tonight and go Bills ). I also do crosswords. I’ve been pretty lucky so far in that we get the NYT on the weekend....it usually takes me 3 days to do it. This has been a good year for that as I completed 2 so far...not bad ....must be due to being in a border town.

Tovah has been reading and researching the family tree and studying Covid and cures.

We also converse with the kids over Skype so it’s not too bad.....Skype doesn’t replace a hug though.

Will be doing quarter chicken dinners tonight....then TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Hi Marc, yes, this is a significant issue here...one that is in Dorset by Mr. T, but we cannot possibly handle this right now...and he has ignored the mayors’ pleas.
> .


Sorry to hear this. Stay well and stay safe.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this. Stay well and stay safe.


Yup, we all do what we can .....


----------



## groovetube

Reading some of the posts on geothermal, I looked further, very interesting system. Maybe someday but not sure how it’s work in my downtown house.

RP it’s a tough to for many of us, but one thing I try to remember is just how fortunate I really am. I received a phone call last night telling me that a good friend and old bandmate is in icu with Covid and, it’s not looking good right now, we’re all praying. He’s a super guy, but being 66 and suffers from copd it’s a rough go right now. Too many aren’t taking things seriously and the situation you describe sure needs to be dealt with properly. I hope things work out ok in your area. Next few months will be tough. 

I have a lot of musical projects I’ve happily gotten myself involved in. Just trying To fill my time and keeping working as best I can. So glad I started teaching some time ago.


----------



## Rps

I agree Steve, we can’t allow this to get us down!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Music is a great counterbalance to the other pressures in life, for sure.


----------



## KC4

Hello Gang, 

Waait a minute....maybe I should say "Club"...because "Gangs" have negative connotations.. Hee Hee

I'm grateful for all the info and commentary on geothermal from everyone. I hope it's becoming more of a mainstream choice ..it sure seems like a good long-term solution and I would definitely give it some hard consideration if I was ever to build a home from the ground up.

Rps, that does look to be a dire situation in your area. Sheesh!

We are watching more TV in our household, but I'm also getting some long procrastinated tasks completed as well. Yesterday, I partially disassembled and reassembled an old heavy elliptical exercise machine so that I could move it without calling outside muscle into the household. I only needed to move it about 30 feet, but it wasn't going to happen without the complicated disassembly/reassembly process. It still seems to work, so I must not have got too much wrong. 

I'm also busy with my creative endeavours, and continuing on the rehab of my long neglected voice. 

I feel most sorry for those who live alone, like daughter Kacey. At least she has her new pup. She is also keeping busy with her creative nature as well:


----------



## pm-r

What gives with the time for the Dogue magazine ...??? _*Winter Fashion Issue 2021?*_??

Aren't they pushing the time envelope a bit???? Or are you just planning it???

PS: make sure the point to avoid contact with all metal posts is mentioned for hints on peeing outside, and maybe include all types of electric fences as well...!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Gang,
> 
> Waait a minute....maybe I should say "Club"...because "Gangs" have negative connotations.. Hee Hee
> 
> I'm grateful for all the info and commentary on geothermal from everyone. I hope it's becoming more of a mainstream choice ..it sure seems like a good long-term solution and I would definitely give it some hard consideration if I was ever to build a home from the ground up.
> 
> Rps, that does look to be a dire situation in your area. Sheesh!
> 
> We are watching more TV in our household, but I'm also getting some long procrastinated tasks completed as well. Yesterday, I partially disassembled and reassembled an old heavy elliptical exercise machine so that I could move it without calling outside muscle into the household. I only needed to move it about 30 feet, but it wasn't going to happen without the complicated disassembly/reassembly process. It still seems to work, so I must not have got too much wrong.
> 
> I'm also busy with my creative endeavours, and continuing on the rehab of my long neglected voice.
> 
> I feel most sorry for those who live alone, like daughter Kacey. At least she has her new pup. She is also keeping busy with her creative nature as well:


Sweet. :love2::love2:


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> like daughter Kacey. At least she has her new pup. She is also keeping busy with her creative nature as well:


Now that’s funny!:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A slow start to the day. Maybe some strong coffee will "perk" things up a bit? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, stay safe mon ami

https://www.iheartradio.ca/am800/ne...EQFg7ItYv3fBfdxP9sxen1OlwCeW_h-_Phb93HzeKE6Wk


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Cold here today and we have the possibility of snow with a capital S here. But we will see, the weather bands are almost at the street level here.

I was reading about George Burns the other day....apparently when he was dating Gracie he would bring flowers......but she kept him waiting for so long he began to bring seeds.....


----------



## CubaMark

KC4 said:


> I've always been curious about the viability of geothermal heating. I think the geothermal technology is improving, and the initial investment requirement somewhat lessened, but when I looked into this as a business opportunity (about a decade ago) the economics of it was a hard sell. Took many years (as in 20+) to recover the capital expenditure.


Up in this part of Nova Scotia, goethermal has been touted as the great economic driver "anydaynow". Springhill, with its long-abandoned coal mines, has an enormous geothermal potential. It *is* used by the local Arena and a couple of local businesses, but it sure as heck has been the enormous drawn to new businesses that many folks expected it to be.

The county's energy agency just released a few days ago the latest study into Geothermal potential... but it's hard to get excited about something that just never arrives.


----------



## Rps

CubaMark, like everything else there are novel solutions....but the Lords of Old Tech die hard and there will be no movement until they’ve bled the last possible cent from the legacy products.....sadly...


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> RP it’s a tough to for many of us, but one thing I try to remember is just how fortunate I really am. I received a phone call last night telling me that a good friend and old bandmate is in icu with Covid and, it’s not looking good right now, we’re all praying. He’s a super guy, but being 66 and suffers from copd it’s a rough go right now.


I sincerely hope that he has an extremely vocal advocate who is demanding the hospital try either the Ivermectin Protocol, or the Inhaled Cortico-Steroid Protocol. Both have proven extremely effective against true SARs-2, but doctors here and stateside are strongly discouraged from using them. 

He may have an advantage in that having COPD they may already be using the inhaled steroid. But Zinc, Vitamin C and Vitamin D3 supplementation are also critical, as is an antibiotic to treat or keep him from developing a secondary bacterial pneumonia infection. 

I watched my dad die from COPD. I would never wish that on anyone.


----------



## Rps

eMacMan, been reading about Colchicine....looks very interesting and more important...it’s available, easily made and cheap.

As for COPD, we had a friend who passed due to it....I echo your sentiments wouldn’t wish that on anyone...my condolences on the passing of your father.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Cold here today and we have the possibility of snow with a capital S here. But we will see, the weather bands are almost at the street level here.
> 
> I was reading about George Burns the other day....apparently when he was dating Gracie he would bring flowers......but she kept him waiting for so long he began to bring seeds.....


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## groovetube

Well I don’t think he’s googling for solutions at this time  he’s in a very good place with top doctors around. He was managing well with his copd until he got covid. We’re bracing for losing a friend much sooner than we had expected. I’ve already known several who have lost their lives because of this aweful thing. Sorry to start dark. On to optimism.

I saw that Ontario’s numbers are falling. At least the lockdown has done its thing. Hopefully everyone can think of others and keep this going and we can cautiously open responsibly until vaccine buildup.

Stay safe everyone. Really going to deep dive on music this week.


----------



## eMacMan

Rps said:


> eMacMan, been reading about Colchicine....looks very interesting and more important...it’s available, easily made and cheap.
> 
> As for COPD, we had a friend who passed due to it....I echo your sentiments wouldn’t wish that on anyone...my condolences on the passing of your father.


Thanks but that was a long time ago, now it just serves as a personal reminder that death is an inevitable consequence of life. Dad would have been horrified to think others were being forced to sacrifice all the things that make life worth living, in order to prolong his life by a few months or weeks. I know he would have viewed it as a total betrayal of his three years in the Navy during WW2. 

I keep some Quercetin on hand as it too seems fairly effective, is reasonably affordable and most importantly non-prescription. Should I see my pulse ox levels drop I won't hesitate to use it rather than depending on docs risking their licenses by prescribing effective treatments. In the meantime 2000mg Ascorbic Acid and 4000 units of Vitamin D3 per day. Not doing Zinc as even 10mg seems to cause muscle weakness, a good indicator that I am getting enough Zinc in my diet.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am relating to all these discussions re COPD in that I am going to get some tests re COPD at our local hospital tomorrow. Luckily, the major shortness of breath and gulping for air that has plagued me for the past couple of months seems to have subsided. I am on an increased level of diuretics and that has helped to drain away some of the fluid around my lungs and heart. Wish me luck. I was just out shoveling some snow to get a bit of exercise and I could do more today than I was able to do last week.


----------



## Rps

Easy on the snow shovelling Marc, nature sometimes has a nasty way of saying I told you so.......


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> I am relating to all these discussions re COPD in that I am going to get some tests re COPD at our local hospital tomorrow. Luckily, the major shortness of breath and gulping for air that has plagued me for the past couple of months seems to have subsided. I am on an increased level of diuretics and that has helped to drain away some of the fluid around my lungs and heart. Wish me luck. I was just out shoveling some snow to get a bit of exercise and I could do more today than I was able to do last week.


I hope it all works out ok for you. My dad who’s still with us suffers from some copd, he’s a military vet he feels some of it came from things he was exposed to but without direct results who knows. All we can do is do our small part to help protect those among us who are valuable people who may have a condition that could put their lives at risk. I wish our society thought more about the immense value of our seniors rather than ‘where do we put them how do we best save money caring for them’ and these days ‘we’ll they’ll die soon or something. I guess my optimism is in that people will come to that thinking without inserting political nonsense into it, and agree that how we treat and care for everyone is the first priority. 

I hope that doesn’t generate anything beyond a simple recognition of this without any political bent. Not here. I’ll remove if requested.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Easy on the snow shovelling Marc, nature sometimes has a nasty way of saying I told you so.......


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I hope it all works out ok for you. My dad who’s still with us suffers from some copd, he’s a military vet he feels some of it came from things he was exposed to but without direct results who knows. All we can do is do our small part to help protect those among us who are valuable people who may have a condition that could put their lives at risk. I wish our society thought more about the immense value of our seniors rather than ‘where do we put them how do we best save money caring for them’ and these days ‘we’ll they’ll die soon or something. I guess my optimism is in that people will come to that thinking without inserting political nonsense into it, and agree that how we treat and care for everyone is the first priority.
> 
> I hope that doesn’t generate anything beyond a simple recognition of this without any political bent. Not here. I’ll remove if requested.


Thanks for the concern, Steve. Paix, mon ami.

My view is that if we send someone into harm's way in the military we are obligated to care for them upon their return.


----------



## groovetube

Sorry that should really be directed to all people, including vets for sure. It’s this perspective I think that shapes my views I guess. I got mired in a handfisted paragraph


----------



## Rps




----------



## KC4

CubaMark said:


> Up in this part of Nova Scotia, goethermal has been touted as the great economic driver "anydaynow". Springhill, with its long-abandoned coal mines, has an enormous geothermal potential. It *is* used by the local Arena and a couple of local businesses, but it sure as heck has been the enormous drawn to new businesses that many folks expected it to be.
> 
> The county's energy agency just released a few days ago the latest study into Geothermal potential... but it's hard to get excited about something that just never arrives.


As much as I love many things about this idea, of repurposing an old mine, of harnessing a passive and enduring energy source, of supporting business economics, etc., the business practicality in me fears that "someone" is going to have to pay for this project to be developed....I picture it logically being figured into the lease cost to occupy this proposed eco-business park.....therefore, not really reducing the businesses' operating costs, only shifting the cost into different part of the ledger. The $250K grants are helpful, but ultimately, I'd wager, a drop in the bucket of cash that would be required to pull this entire project off. 

I would love it if they make their economic modelling public so others could see how this actually works.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> View attachment 93322


And a that's a spicy a meatball! Hahahah


----------



## KC4

Good luck on your COPD tests Marc - here's hoping they are negative. Asthma is bad enough. 

Steve - I hope your friend survives this Covid ordeal... hard to see friends suffering and not really being able to do much to help. I also agree with you that our system of health care and housing for seniors is sadly lacking and needs some major reform.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good luck on your COPD tests Marc - here's hoping they are negative. Asthma is bad enough.
> 
> Steve - I hope your friend survives this Covid ordeal... hard to see friends suffering and not really being able to do much to help. I also agree with you that our system of health care and housing for seniors is sadly lacking and needs some major reform.


Thanks, Kim. I have had asthma since I was 8 years old, but it got really bad from Christmas to last week. Luckily, the diuretics have worked and I am not gasping for air by just walking up a flight of stairs.

Have any pics of Kacey's pup?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Kim. I have had asthma since I was 8 years old, but it got really bad from Christmas to last week. Luckily, the diuretics have worked and I am not gasping for air by just walking up a flight of stairs.
> 
> Have any pics of Kacey's pup?


Uggh. I too have suffered with asthma since I was a child. Spent too much time in hospitals, in an oxygen tent, especially when <10 yrs old.

Here's my new favorite pic of Kacey's Pup, Spolumbo....how can you resist that smile?


----------



## groovetube

Stay safe you guys. (gals  ) I have not heard anything of my good friend. Im hoping its no news = good news.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Uggh. I too have suffered with asthma since I was a child. Spent too much time in hospitals, in an oxygen tent, especially when <10 yrs old.
> 
> Here's my new favorite pic of Kacey's Pup, Spolumbo....how can you resist that smile?


:love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Stay safe you guys. (gals  ) I have not heard anything of my good friend. Im hoping its no news = good news.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing. I just got a call from the Asthma/COPD Clinic cancelling my appointment until next Monday. Since I am feeling better today, I thanked them and said I would see them next week.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> I am relating to all these discussions re COPD in that I am going to get some tests re COPD at our local hospital tomorrow. Luckily, the major shortness of breath and gulping for air that has plagued me for the past couple of months seems to have subsided. I am on an increased level of diuretics and that has helped to drain away some of the fluid around my lungs and heart. Wish me luck. I was just out shoveling some snow to get a bit of exercise and I could do more today than I was able to do last week.


I hadn't realized you were unwell, amigo. Wishing you a swift recovery. My father is also a COPD sufferer, and it's painful to watch the decline - in my imagination I think it feels like one is constantly drowning. 

Lunenburg is a lovely place for long walks (not off short piers, though!). Nice that the terrain isn't overly hilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I hadn't realized you were unwell, amigo. Wishing you a swift recovery. My father is also a COPD sufferer, and it's painful to watch the decline - in my imagination I think it feels like one is constantly drowning.
> 
> Lunenburg is a lovely place for long walks (not off short piers, though!). Nice that the terrain isn't overly hilly.


Thanks for your concern, Mark. I am going to have to postpone the walks just now in that the cold air sets off my asthma. Best to slowly shovel the snow outside and get on the treadmill inside.

How is the job situation for you? Nothing for me so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...uf1dr4XSFCHJnCGi8CLvRueTuoBlu3RPE6uwwAZlDCgSU

Sounds scary. Luckily, things have been much better here in NS. Keep well and keep same mes amis. Bonne chance.


----------



## groovetube

I woke up this morning to a message saying my friend is out of icu and is improving. It came with the warning that he's far from out of the woods and often can take a bad turn, but we're all hopeful. 

Just avoiding more social media and the useless arguing today. Here's something better for attention... I saw this this morning. If this doesn't bring a tear to your eye, just look at how happy this dog is to see its owner come out of hospital.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMMz-v6HH58


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I woke up this morning to a message saying my friend is out of icu and is improving. It came with the warning that he's far from out of the woods and often can take a bad turn, but we're all hopeful.
> 
> Just avoiding more social media and the useless arguing today. Here's something better for attention... I saw this this morning. If this doesn't bring a tear to your eye, just look at how happy this dog is to see its owner come out of hospital.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMMz-v6HH58


:clap::love2:


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We had some snow last night and it is cold here.....and grey.

If you have exhausted your Netflix choices the University of Windsor has worked with the Stratford Festival to put on virtual shows. You can watch them here on Thursday night https://youtu.be/HoY0Pw18nJY. which the Festivals YouTube channel...and it’s for free......


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> .... My father is also a COPD sufferer, and it's painful to watch the decline - _*in my imagination I think it feels like one is constantly drowning. *_
> .



As a COPD sufferer, and also got complicated with a very low hemoglobin and a red blood cell count this time last year in hospital, your description is spot-on. And that oxygen tube is such a God's blessing for a bit of comfort.

With conditions much better and taking it easy at home, it is a much nicer place to be at home, but the leg muscles have not improved much.

We had two short stairlifts installed on our split stairway so that I could get upstairs to our bedroom. Worth every penny, and something some may want to consider.

Note: the installer suggested 2 short stairlifts for our staircase with a landing halfway up which was a fraction of the price of installing a single full run staircase with turns excetera, and the installation time of one day was also much less. I just have to get off one stairlift and onto the other on the halfway point landing. It works well.

(avoid the Acorn brand that our friends had installed... They and some others had nothing but troubles with them, and then one husband died, but that was not related!!!)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> As a COPD sufferer, and also got complicated with a very low hemoglobin and a red blood cell count this time last year in hospital, your description is spot-on. And that oxygen tube is such a God's blessing for a bit of comfort.
> 
> With conditions much better and taking it easy at home, it is a much nicer place to be at home, but the leg muscles have not improved much.
> 
> We had two short stairlifts installed on our split stairway so that I could get upstairs to our bedroom. Worth every penny, and something some may want to consider.
> 
> Note: the installer suggested 2 short stairlifts for our staircase with a landing halfway up which was a fraction of the price of installing a single full run staircase with turns excetera, and the installation time of one day was also much less. I just have to get off one stairlift and onto the other on the halfway point landing. It works well.
> 
> (avoid the Acorn brand that our friends had installed... They and some others had nothing but troubles with them, and then one husband died, but that was not related!!!)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Stay well and stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Stay well and stay safe, mon ami.




You too Marc.

And take it very easy on any snow shovelling you might do. I would suggest you leave it for the neighbour to do!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang, 

Glad to hear you are feeling better Marc. Nothing quite so alarming as feeling like you can't get enough air. 

The stair lift discussion is interesting. I've been thinking about having one of those walk-in tubs installed. We don't _need _one yet, but always thought that it's best to get these aids installed prior to realizing that they are needed. 

Rps - Yeah, we finally broke down and subscribed to Disney+ to refresh our viewing choices. We'd been riding only Netflix like a rented mule for years, and the choices for things that we had not already seen was getting pretty thin. We resorted to re-watching some of our favourites (i.e. Sherlock). The pandemic really slowed the development of new movies/series and next seasons.

Coffee and French Toast for me please Marc!


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> I woke up this morning to a message saying my friend is out of icu and is improving. It came with the warning that he's far from out of the woods and often can take a bad turn, but we're all hopeful.
> 
> Just avoiding more social media and the useless arguing today. Here's something better for attention... I saw this this morning. If this doesn't bring a tear to your eye, just look at how happy this dog is to see its owner come out of hospital.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMMz-v6HH58


I saw this a couple days ago. So sweet. 

Glad to hear your friend is improving. That must be a relief. Hope this continues with no back-tracking.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Easy on the snow shovelling Marc, nature sometimes has a nasty way of saying I told you so.......




+1!!!

So very true and best to heed... And it will be too late if and when the voice says so...

Let those snow machines do it, but maybe best to let somebody else operate those snow machines... I have never used one, but some look like they can be rather exhausting to manoeuvre and use...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

On a more positive note ..... the first flock of Robins flew in today.


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> You too Marc.
> 
> And take it very easy on any snow shovelling you might do. I would suggest you leave it for the neighbour to do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======





pm-r said:


> +1!!!
> 
> So very true and best to heed... And it will be too late if and when the voice says so...
> 
> Let those snow machines do it, but maybe best to let somebody else operate those snow machines... I have never used one, but some look like they can be rather exhausting to manoeuvre and use...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======





Rps said:


> Easy on the snow shovelling Marc, nature sometimes has a nasty way of saying I told you so.......


Yeah, what they say! I know you not only shovel your own walks, but the walks of others as well...but maybe not a good action right now. Hopefully someone else can help for a bit.


----------



## KC4

18m2 said:


> On a more positive note ..... the first flock of Robins flew in today.


Nice! I love Robins.


----------



## KC4

Marc, Marc! I found someone who may be interested in helping......


----------



## Rps

Kim, does your library have Hoopla and Kanope...they are free streaming services hosted by libraries and they have outstanding programmes. and they are free.
Next is Tubi and Popcornflix, they are free but have ads. An outstanding one is CBC GEM...you can stream for free or $4.95 per month without ads...the ads are only about 10 seconds so I don't choose the $4.95 option. I also find CTV.ca and Global good...you can get day old shows but if you want the library of each show you have to have a cable company bringing your TV...its free. I don't subscribe to a cable company so I get the daily views. City is another one which has limited viewing but its free. I also have Crave with the movie network....as well as having about 41 over the air stations here in Windsor

https://www.hoopladigital.com/

https://www.kanopy.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You too Marc.
> 
> And take it very easy on any snow shovelling you might do. I would suggest you leave it for the neighbour to do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Merci, Patrick. I was out four times today doing some easy snow shovelling. The sun is out with 3C temps and no wind, and the snow is still light, so I took my time. Nothing major but it was good cardio exercise.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang,
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better Marc. Nothing quite so alarming as feeling like you can't get enough air.
> 
> Coffee and French Toast for me please Marc!


So true, Kim. Have not had a request for French Toast in awhile. :clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!!
> 
> So very true and best to heed... And it will be too late if and when the voice says so...
> 
> Let those snow machines do it, but maybe best to let somebody else operate those snow machines... I have never used one, but some look like they can be rather exhausting to manoeuvre and use...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Very true. The monster snow blower I used when we lived in St. John's , NL was just below the professional model, which is needed for the wet/heavy snow they get there.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> On a more positive note ..... the first flock of Robins flew in today.


:clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yeah, what they say! I know you not only shovel your own walks, but the walks of others as well...but maybe not a good action right now. Hopefully someone else can help for a bit.


Yes, our street only has 7 houses on it but everyone helps each other in some way. There are two big snow blowers to help out, and three of us do the shopping for the two elderly women on the street. So, it takes the pressure off of us all to do what needs to be done.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Marc, Marc! I found someone who may be interested in helping......


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/wind...RyLU0Z_aQ9_M2dxAfrZlPCtVU0FmLsvPe9Yl7WnCo0gXU

Rp, you folks just can't catch a break. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/wind...RyLU0Z_aQ9_M2dxAfrZlPCtVU0FmLsvPe9Yl7WnCo0gXU
> 
> Rp, you folks just can't catch a break. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Yup....just a never ending love song...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup....just a never ending love song...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Anyone care for some OtHD coffee? Enjoy.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All

Still light snow today, much lighter than yesterdays dump. 🥶
I'll have a cup of coffee, then get dressed for going out and plowing the driveway.

The township plows left a wall of snow at the end on the drive, take a while to shift it!

Anyway, glad to hear your feeling a bit better Marc, take it easy, If you can wait long enough, the snow will melt!


----------



## Rps

Morning Bill...we had about 3 inches on the drive yesterday...and as it got warmer the shovelling got heavier.....but no snow today, around 0c and very sunny here.

I remember those days of the plough wall....we have something similar here in that most park their cars on the street, so when the plough goes by it weaves out and around the parked cars.....problem is they park on my side....so the other side is clear to the the curb while my side gets the snow....about 6 feet along my side......


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, will have some BT please...


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All
> 
> Still light snow today, much lighter than yesterdays dump. 🥶
> I'll have a cup of coffee, then get dressed for going out and plowing the driveway.
> 
> The township plows left a wall of snow at the end on the drive, take a while to shift it!
> 
> Anyway, glad to hear your feeling a bit better Marc, take it easy, If you can wait long enough, the snow will melt!


Coffee coming right up, Bill. Thanks for the concern and good luck with your "wall of snow". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will have some BT please...


Coming right up, Rp. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Normally, Canada would have 18,000 cases of influenza by now, but instead has about 50. I am still glad I got my flu shot in October.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 

A nice hot coffee, with milk, would be very much appreciated , thanks, Marc. Oh, and a side of recent Doxie pics.

We have a few inches of new snow fluff this morning. The XL snowflake kind. Easy to move.

Rp, the situation in your area is unbelievable. I sure hope that get rectified soon.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Normally, Canada would have 18,000 cases of influenza by now, but instead has about 50. I am still glad I got my flu shot in October.


Yes, I'm glad I got my flu vaccination too. That leaves less chance I'm in getting a Covid test for flu symptoms.

P.S. That statistic also makes me think that even after this Covid issue has passed, people should consider maintaining at least some of the Covid prevention practices to avoid getting the flu. I know I will be. Those stats prove why.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Rp, the situation in your area is unbelievable. I sure hope that get rectified soon.


Some days, at least politically, I think Stephen Colbert was right!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Normally, Canada would have 18,000 cases of influenza by now, but instead has about 50. I am still glad I got my flu shot in October.



When you're out by 3-4 orders of magnitude, it is almost certainly because the influenza cases are all being mislabeled as Covid.


----------



## groovetube

Still not much news from my friend in hospital with Covid, other than he was approved for an experimental drug. Our fingers crossed.

Its going to get colder soon but at least it waited until feb to do so.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> A nice hot coffee, with milk, would be very much appreciated , thanks, Marc. Oh, and a side of recent Doxie pics.
> 
> We have a few inches of new snow fluff this morning. The XL snowflake kind. Easy to move.
> 
> Rp, the situation in your area is unbelievable. I sure hope that get rectified soon.


Coffee coming right up, Kim …………. if you still want some.

Doxie pics from me? Check out my FaceBook page for loads of doxie pics. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, I'm glad I got my flu vaccination too. That leaves less chance I'm in getting a Covid test for flu symptoms.
> 
> P.S. That statistic also makes me think that even after this Covid issue has passed, people should consider maintaining at least some of the Covid prevention practices to avoid getting the flu. I know I will be. Those stats prove why.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> Oh, and a side of recent Doxie pics.


Not a recent pic, but a good picture of Gracie 10 years ago as she was headed off to NYC and the Westminster Kennel Club dog show (she was the #1 standard wirehaired doxie that year and got a coveted invite to go there)


----------



## 18m2

WOW ... that's amazing, good for you and good for Gracie. We used to watch the Westminster show but haven't seen it lately.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Not a recent pic, but a good picture of Gracie 10 years ago as she was headed off to NYC and the Westminster Kennel Club dog show (she was the #1 standard wirehaired doxie that year and got a coveted invite to go there)


Wow, she's gorgeous and very deserving of all the awards and invitations. :love2:


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Still not much news from my friend in hospital with Covid, other than he was approved for an experimental drug. Our fingers crossed.
> 
> Its going to get colder soon but at least it waited until feb to do so.


Bravo for your friend. I hope the experimental drug does the trick. 

As far as weather is concerned, I'm glad too that January was not the usual deep freeze around these parts. It makes January a lot easier to take.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> WOW ... that's amazing, good for you and good for Gracie. We used to watch the Westminster show but haven't seen it lately.





KC4 said:


> Wow, she's gorgeous and very deserving of all the awards and invitations. :love2:


Yes, she was bred by us with our first two doxies, and was the best show dog we ever had. She did not win anything at Westminster, but to be invited was an honor in and of itself.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is just now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny but cold here.....

It has often been said that with age comes wisdom........maybe so

Mrs. Ravioli comes to visit her son Anthony for dinner. 
He lives with a female roommate, Maria. 
During the course of the meal, his mother couldn't help but notice how pretty Anthony's roommate is. 

Over the course of the evening, while watching the two interact, she started to wonder if there was more between Anthony and his roommate than met the eye.

Reading his mom's thoughts, Anthony volunteered, "I know what you must be thinking, but I assure you, Maria and I are just roommates.''

About a week later, Maria came to Anthony saying, "Ever since your mother came to dinner, I've been unable to find the silver sugar bowl. 
You don't suppose she took it, do you?"

"Well, I doubt it, but I'll email her, just to be sure. 
So he sat down and wrote an email: 

Dear MaMa, 

I'm not saying that you "did" take the sugar bowl from my house ; I'm not saying that you "did not" take it. 
But the fact remains that it has been missing ever since you were here for dinner. 

Your Loving Son 
Anthony 

Several days later, Anthony received a response email from his MaMa which read: 
Dear son, 

I'm not saying that you "do" sleep with Maria, and I'm not saying that you "do not" sleep with her. 
But the fact remains that if she was sleeping in her OWN bed, she would have found the sugar bowl by now.

Your Loving MaMa 

Moral: 
Never Bulla ****ta your MaMa


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Sunny but cold here.....
> 
> It has often been said that with age comes wisdom........maybe so
> 
> Mrs. Ravioli comes to visit her son Anthony for dinner.
> He lives with a female roommate, Maria.
> During the course of the meal, his mother couldn't help but notice how pretty Anthony's roommate is.
> 
> Over the course of the evening, while watching the two interact, she started to wonder if there was more between Anthony and his roommate than met the eye.
> 
> Reading his mom's thoughts, Anthony volunteered, "I know what you must be thinking, but I assure you, Maria and I are just roommates.''
> 
> About a week later, Maria came to Anthony saying, "Ever since your mother came to dinner, I've been unable to find the silver sugar bowl.
> You don't suppose she took it, do you?"
> 
> "Well, I doubt it, but I'll email her, just to be sure.
> So he sat down and wrote an email:
> 
> Dear MaMa,
> 
> I'm not saying that you "did" take the sugar bowl from my house ; I'm not saying that you "did not" take it.
> But the fact remains that it has been missing ever since you were here for dinner.
> 
> Your Loving Son
> Anthony
> 
> Several days later, Anthony received a response email from his MaMa which read:
> Dear son,
> 
> I'm not saying that you "do" sleep with Maria, and I'm not saying that you "do not" sleep with her.
> But the fact remains that if she was sleeping in her OWN bed, she would have found the sugar bowl by now.
> 
> Your Loving MaMa
> 
> Moral:
> Never Bulla ****ta your MaMa


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

> it has often been said that with age comes wisdom........maybe so



+1!!!

:clap: :lmao: :lmao:



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a new wine coming out from grapes grown in the Annapolis Valley here in Nova Scotia. It is made from a special anti-diuretic grape and it reduces the number to times an older person has to go to the bathroom during night. It is called Pino More.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> There is a new wine coming out from grapes grown in the Annapolis Valley here in Nova Scotia. It is made from a special anti-diuretic grape and it reduces the number to times an older person has to go to the bathroom during night. It is called Pino More.


We *really* need a "groan" emoji.....


----------



## Rps

Now that’s funny.


----------



## KC4

Too much wine is a pour decision.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> There is a new wine coming out from grapes grown in the Annapolis Valley here in Nova Scotia. It is made from a special anti-diuretic grape and it reduces the number to times an older person has to go to the bathroom during night. It is called Pino More.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Too much wine is a pour decision.


That’s a great line....it’s vintage Kim......


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> That’s a great line....it’s vintage Kim......


Heh heh.... I thought, wine not?


----------



## Dr.G.

cubamark said:


> we *really* need a "groan" emoji.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now that’s funny.


:clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now that’s funny.





KC4 said:


> Too much wine is a pour decision.





Rps said:


> That’s a great line....it’s vintage Kim......





KC4 said:


> Heh heh.... I thought, wine not?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> There is a new wine coming out from grapes grown in the Annapolis Valley here in Nova Scotia. It is made from a special anti-diuretic grape and it reduces the number to times an older person has to go to the bathroom during night. It is called Pino More.





CubaMark said:


> We *really* need a "groan" emoji.....





Rps said:


> Now that’s funny.





KC4 said:


> Too much wine is a pour decision.




Now we're on a good roll... :clap:



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Now we're on a good roll... :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Covid relief .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is just now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All

Puns Puns Puns

A sure sign the members here are "Groan Old"


A coffee to go, please


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All
> 
> Puns Puns Puns
> 
> A sure sign the members here are "Groan Old"
> 
> 
> A coffee to go, please


:clap::clap:

Coffee coming right up, Bill.


----------



## KC4

OldeBullDust said:


> A sure sign the members here are "Groan Old"


Hey! I represent that remark! :lmao:

Good morning all, a coffee to go for me too please!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hey! I represent that remark! :lmao:
> 
> Good morning all, a coffee to go for me too please!


Youth is wasted on the young, Kim.

Coffee to go ………….


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All
> 
> Puns Puns Puns
> 
> A sure sign the members here are "Groan Old"
> 
> 
> A coffee to go, please


Well you know what they say about wine puns Bill.....it’s a cellars market!


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et all. Sunny and cold here today....with more cold coming....but we should hit 6c by the middle of next week.

I’ve been working on some Dylan songs...almost got Don’t Think Twice to a tolerable arrangement.

I’ve been keenly interested in a Swedish procedural called Beck....seen 7 seasons worth...very interesting....I’m finding the European detective shows more entertaining than many U.S. ones.

We have become enamoured with a YouTube channel called Absolute History. We’ve been watching many of the show on the Victorian Era....basically they have a group of people who do things the way they did them in the Victorian Era.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well you know what they say about wine puns Bill.....it’s a cellars market!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## groovetube

Last while I tried being a vegetarian, huge mis-steak!

I'll show myself out..

bad puns. It's how eye roll.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Last while I tried being a vegetarian, huge mis-steak!
> 
> I'll show myself out..
> 
> bad puns. It's how eye roll.


No such thing as a bad pun.....no beef here.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Last while I tried being a vegetarian, huge mis-steak!
> 
> I'll show myself out..
> 
> bad puns. It's how eye roll.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No such thing as a bad pun.....no beef here.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't spell part backwards. It's a trap.

I saw an ad for burial plots, and thought to myself this is the last thing I need.


----------



## Rps

Marc, A widow is mourning at her husband's grave site. A gentleman walks by and says "If you don't mind, I'd like to say a word."
"That would be nice" she said. "Plethora"..... "Thanks, that means a lot."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, A widow is mourning at her husband's grave site. A gentleman walks by and says "If you don't mind, I'd like to say a word."
> "That would be nice" she said. "Plethora"..... "Thanks, that means a lot."


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Introducing the new chief chef at the Café Chez Marc --Chef Pierre who studied at The Cordon Bleu. https://www.cordonbleu.edu/home/en


----------



## Dr.G.

A Girl Potato and Boy Potato had eyes for each other,
and finally they got married, and had a little sweet
potato, which they called 'Yam'.
Of course, they want...ed the best for Yam.
When it was time, they told her about the facts of life.
They warned her about going out and getting half-baked, so she wouldn't get accidentally mashed, and get a bad name for herself like 'Hot Potato,' and end up with a bunch of Tater Tots.
Yam said not to worry, no Spud would get her into the sack and make a rotten potato out of her!
But on the other hand she wouldn't stay home and become a Couch Potato either.
She would get plenty of exercise so as not to be skinny like her Shoestring Cousins.
When she went off to Europe, Mr. and Mrs. Potato told Yam to watch out for the hard-boiled guys from Ireland .
And the greasy guys from France called the French Fries.
And when she went out West, to watch out for the Indians so she wouldn't get scalloped.
Yam said she would stay on the straight and narrow and wouldn't associate with those high class Yukon Golds, or the ones from the other side of the tracks who advertise their trade on all the trucks that say, 'Frito Lay.'
Mr. and Mrs. Potato sent Yam to Idaho P.U. (that's Potato University ) so that when she graduated she'd really be in the Chips.
But in spite of all they did for her, one-day Yam came home and announced she was going to marry Tom Brokaw.
Tom Brokaw!
Mr. and Mrs. Potato were very upset.
They told Yam she couldn't possibly marry Tom Brokaw
Because he's just......
Are you ready for this?
Are you sure?
*
*
OK!
Here it is!
*
*
*
*
A COMMONTATER


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall get the coffee brewing as we await the influx of pun here in this thread. Enjoy and share a laugh or two.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Marc!!!

Grooooooann...

Where did you dig that up!


That should be whipped! 🤪


----------



## Rps

Marc, I enjoyed the Yam story.....it a peeled to me.


----------



## groovetube

I got incredibly sad news this morning, my good friend and musical pal passed away last night from covid.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I got incredibly sad news this morning, my good friend and musical pal passed away last night from covid.


I am very saddened to hear this, my deepest condolences.


----------



## KC4

Oh No Groove, I'm sorry to hear that. That's so sad. Condolences.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Marc!!!
> 
> Grooooooann...
> 
> Where did you dig that up!
> 
> 
> That should be whipped! 🤪


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 

Other than Grooves' terrible news, how's every doing this morning? 

I've enjoyed the puns and jokes. Keep 'em coming, especially now.

Rp - how's your Dylan songs coming? I'm looking forward to hearing some, if/when you're sharing.

I also like the new Chez Marc head chef. I bet he can make the best bone broth!

Speaking of bones, I have a fun cooking project today. My kids have been hounding me for "Pop-Up Pop-Ups" That basically means surprise Popovers/Yorkshire puddings, delivered of course. 

The bone part (Napoleon, is that YOU?) comes into the scene in the form of a Prime Rib roast....which is the natural side dish with the "Main" Pop-over. 

Speaking of potatoes, I also have a new favourite mashed potato recipe. This one boils the potato chunks with a clove of garlic, chunks of carrot and parsnip. Rough mash this combo with a bit of butter and milk and it's quite nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I enjoyed the Yam story.....it a peeled to me.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I got incredibly sad news this morning, my good friend and musical pal passed away last night from covid.


Sorry to hear this, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> I also like the new Chez Marc head chef. I bet he can make the best bone broth!
> .


This is what Chef Pierre has in store for tonight. 

https://www.chicken.ca/recipes/chicken-and-pineapple-tacos/

:love2::love2:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> This is what Chef Pierre has in store for tonight.
> 
> https://www.chicken.ca/recipes/chicken-and-pineapple-tacos/
> 
> :love2::love2:


OOOOOH, That looks so good, I just printed the recipe, thanks Chef Pierre!

I canned a green tomato salsa last fall that would pair wonderfully with this.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Rp - how's your Dylan songs coming? I'm looking forward to hearing some, if/when you're sharing.
> 
> .


Here you go Kim, the first three....as easy on the ears as dragging your nails across a blackboard......

[ame]https://youtu.be/_nYdbvFvrpU[/ame]

[ame]https://youtu.be/j19mIj6H-7I[/ame]

[ame]https://youtu.be/wM4AbMMQGRU[/ame]


----------



## Rps

Marc, if you have exhausted your regular TV viewing, try this....it’s on YouTube and these are extremely interesting ...

https://youtu.be/rhR8hV9ljdw


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Here you go Kim, the first three....as easy on the ears as dragging your nails across a blackboard......


You sell yourself short Rp! (especially when the video cuts your head off!) 

Your voice is very pleasant to listen to, in fact very soothing, especially on _I Shall be Released. _ I suggest you combine all your Dylan song covers into a playlist so that they can be listened to as one stream. I'd be happy to listen to it.


----------



## pm-r

> A COMMONTATER



LOL. you win... ;-)



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Thanx Kim, you’re very kind.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I’ve been keenly interested in a Swedish procedural called Beck....seen 7 seasons worth...very interesting....I’m finding the European detective shows more entertaining than many U.S. ones.
> 
> ...


Forgot to comment on this - Yes! I'll check out Beck, thanks. We also really enjoy these detective shows from parts of the world overseas. These shows seem to give the viewers a realistic seeming look into the local culture. We typically especially like the BBC offerings. 

Have you seen the series _Trapped_, set in Iceland? It was very good.


----------



## Rps

Kim, I was thinking about that series...I heard it was excellent. Now f you want off the wall try the French series Captaine Marleau.


https://youtu.be/M372j_gHsLQ


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, I was thinking about that series...I heard it was excellent. Now f you want off the wall try the French series Captaine Marceau...
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/M372j_gHsLQ


Thanks Rp, we'll check that one out too. 
Have you watched _Shetland?_ Another of our favourites.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> OOOOOH, That looks so good, I just printed the recipe, thanks Chef Pierre!
> 
> I canned a green tomato salsa last fall that would pair wonderfully with this.


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Here you go Kim, the first three....as easy on the ears as dragging your nails across a blackboard......
> 
> https://youtu.be/_nYdbvFvrpU
> 
> https://youtu.be/j19mIj6H-7I
> 
> https://youtu.be/wM4AbMMQGRU


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, if you have exhausted your regular TV viewing, try this....it’s on YouTube and these are extremely interesting ...
> 
> https://youtu.be/rhR8hV9ljdw


Interesting. My wife and I have been watching the James Herriot series on PBS. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. My wife and I have been watching the James Herriot series on PBS. Very enjoyable.


Yes, it has grown to be one of my favs....and I loved the original one as well. I also loved watching Call The Midwife...a truly excellent series


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Thanks Rp, we'll check that one out too.
> Have you watched _Shetland?_ Another of our favourites.


Yup, if it’s a British series I’ve probably watched it...they are, for the most part, more richly crafted character wise than ours in North America


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> LOL. you win... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

My son, who is also into gardening, asked me what I thought of growing this year ……………….. I told him older.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> I got incredibly sad news this morning, my good friend and musical pal passed away last night from covid.



I’m sorry to hear this about your friend. My condolences.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Has anybody been watching WandaVision so far? I find it intriguing as my kids have got me into the Marvel Cinematic Universe lately. Also Killing Eve and The Mandalorian are two more I’d recommend.


----------



## CubaMark

groovetube said:


> I got incredibly sad news this morning, my good friend and musical pal passed away last night from covid.


So very sorry to hear this, groovetube.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Has anybody been watching WandaVision so far? I find it intriguing as my kids have got me into the Marvel Cinematic Universe lately. Also Killing Eve and The Mandalorian are two more I’d recommend.


I am not really into this genre. What is it about?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> I am not really into this genre. What is it about?



WandaVision is about two superheroes, Wanda and Vision, played by Elizabeth Olsen and Paul Bettany, and the first three episodes unfold like TV sitcoms from the 50’s, 60’s and 70’s. In the “real” universe, of course, Vision was killed by Thanos in Avengers: Endgame, so the mystery is, how and where is this story taking place? There are clues galore if you’re an MCU fan. It’s very interesting. 

Killing Eve stars Sandra Oh and Jodie Comer, who plays a Russian assassin. She’s amazingly good. Sandra is a detective who’s on her trail. Strong female roles in this series and great cast and story. 

The Mandalorian is a spin-off from the Star Wars universe and it follows the story of a bounty hunter who finds himself taking care of a cute little green big-eared “baby Yoda” who is nicknamed “the kid” or “the child.” It’s the most refreshing new iteration of Star Wars since Rogue One and even since the first film. An intriguing story.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Another one my family started watching is Resident Alien starring Alan Tudyk. It’s a comedy about an alien who takes human form and tries to blend in as the small town doctor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> WandaVision is about two superheroes, Wanda and Vision, played by Elizabeth Olsen and Paul Bettany, and the first three episodes unfold like TV sitcoms from the 50’s, 60’s and 70’s. In the “real” universe, of course, Vision was killed by Thanos in Avengers: Endgame, so the mystery is, how and where is this story taking place? There are clues galore if you’re an MCU fan. It’s very interesting.
> 
> Killing Eve stars Sandra Oh and Jodie Comer, who plays a Russian assassin. She’s amazingly good. Sandra is a detective who’s on her trail. Strong female roles in this series and great cast and story.
> 
> The Mandalorian is a spin-off from the Star Wars universe and it follows the story of a bounty hunter who finds himself taking care of a cute little green big-eared “baby Yoda” who is nicknamed “the kid” or “the child.” It’s the most refreshing new iteration of Star Wars since Rogue One and even since the first film. An intriguing story.


Seems different. I shall look into it. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Another one my family started watching is Resident Alien starring Alan Tudyk. It’s a comedy about an alien who takes human form and tries to blend in as the small town doctor.


Good to hear that it is a comedy. Sort of like My Favorite Martian.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game this morning, at least here in Lunenburg, NS. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game this morning, at least here in Lunenburg, NS. Enjoy.


Any BT Marc, please. It is grey here today with snow coming...maybe 6 inches here. So I guess it will be the snow blowers first run of the season.

Will be eagerly awaiting All Creatures tonight. There is a sport lull this time of year for me as I don’t watch basketball......and I haven’t seen a Leaf game all year....as I dont have cable. 

So here’s a question for you NHL fans.....do you think the North division, which is all Canadian teams is a good idea and should stay?


----------



## Rps

A morning smile for you....

A wife comes home late one night and quietly opens the door to her bedroom. From under the blanket, she sees four legs instead of just her husband's two. She reaches for a baseball bat and starts hitting the blanket as hard as she can. Once she's done, she goes to the kitchen to have a drink. As she enters, she sees her husband there, reading a magazine. He says, "Hi darling, your parents have come to visit us, so I let them stay in our bedroom. Did you say hello?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Any BT Marc, please. It is grey here today with snow coming...maybe 6 inches here. So I guess it will be the snow blowers first run of the season.
> 
> Will be eagerly awaiting All Creatures tonight. There is a sport lull this time of year for me as I don’t watch basketball......and I haven’t seen a Leaf game all year....as I dont have cable.
> 
> So here’s a question for you NHL fans.....do you think the North division, which is all Canadian teams is a good idea and should stay?


There is always BT coffee for you, Rp.

6 inches of snow!! Yuk.

We too await tonight's ACGaS.

Yes, keep the all-Canadian North division. This is like when I was a kid and there were only six teams in the NHL. It gave me a chance to see all the great players from the other five teams ……………. most of whom destroyed my beloved NY Rangers at Madison Square Garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A morning smile for you....
> 
> A wife comes home late one night and quietly opens the door to her bedroom. From under the blanket, she sees four legs instead of just her husband's two. She reaches for a baseball bat and starts hitting the blanket as hard as she can. Once she's done, she goes to the kitchen to have a drink. As she enters, she sees her husband there, reading a magazine. He says, "Hi darling, your parents have come to visit us, so I let them stay in our bedroom. Did you say hello?"


----------



## Rps

Marc, my sister-in-law sent me this....she works as a front liner in an LTC....I thought this was great...

https://fb.watch/3mwelMy3Q-/


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, my sister-in-law sent me this....she works as a front liner in an LTC....I thought this was great...
> 
> https://fb.watch/3mwelMy3Q-/


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps

Marc, I’m not so sure the All-Canadian division is a good thing. For one thing it limits the chances of two Canadian teams vying for the Cup. But also, I’m thinking we would get bored with seeing the same teams night after night...however, travel wise, it would most certainly be cheaper to run the division for the team.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I’m not so sure the All-Canadian division is a good thing. For one thing it limits the chances of two Canadian teams vying for the Cup. But also, I’m thinking we would get bored with seeing the same teams night after night...however, travel wise, it would most certainly be cheaper to run the division for the team.


True. Still, but you do get more Canadian exposure. However, that only one team having a chance for the Cup is valid.


----------



## Dr.G.

What do you call someone who cannot stick to a diet?





A deserter.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> What do you call someone who cannot stick to a diet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A deserter.


Nice, I was going to say I’ll bite in a follow up post but then I saw your answer...:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nice, I was going to say I’ll bite in a follow up post but then I saw your answer...:lmao::lmao:


:clap:


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Marc, my sister-in-law sent me this....she works as a front liner in an LTC....I thought this was great...
> 
> https://fb.watch/3mwelMy3Q-/


This is very cool. I’ve always thought everyone should drum. On anything  it’s fun.

After the weekend I had I need to focus on giving social media less attention. It only disturbs me further.


----------



## Rps

Steve, I’ve always believed social media isn’t very social.....like TV, we wasted its potential.


----------



## pm-r

> Steve, I’ve always believed social media isn’t very social.....like TV, we wasted its potential.




+1. So true and a big understatement.

Very sad and unfortunate as well.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> Will be eagerly awaiting All Creatures tonight. There is a sport lull this time of year for me as I don’t watch basketball......and I haven’t seen a Leaf game all year...._*as I dont have cable.*_



Do you not have _*over-the-air*_ (OTA) antenna possibilities which I understand in some centres work quite well??? Or even some of the Internet broadcast channels that carry all the sports stuff???

You obviously have some sort of internet service...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Good Day all!



Freddie_Biff said:


> Has anybody been watching WandaVision so far? I find it intriguing as my kids have got me into the Marvel Cinematic Universe lately. Also Killing Eve and The Mandalorian are two more I’d recommend.


The Mandalorian was great - but I'm a Star Wars Fan. I found the "making of The Mandalorian" series almost as interesting...the special effects and use of the green screen technology is fascinating. 

And YES, pretty much the entire MARVEL universe is good IMO. And I've never really been into comic books when young. So apparently, that's not a necessary prerequisite.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Marc, my sister-in-law sent me this....she works as a front liner in an LTC....I thought this was great...
> 
> https://fb.watch/3mwelMy3Q-/


Well, these people are on the ball! 
Thanks for the link - enjoyed watching it.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> What do you call someone who cannot stick to a diet?


For dinner?


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> This is very cool. I’ve always thought everyone should drum. On anything  it’s fun.
> 
> After the weekend I had I need to focus on giving social media less attention. It only disturbs me further.


Hi Groove. Hope you are doing okay after your bad news weekend.

I bought my hyperactive grandson a practice drum pad with sticks for Christmas. He loves it and it seems quite therapeutic for him to rap and bang away on it. 

Social Media is like a smorgasbord...take care with what you take and you'll stay healthy.


----------



## Rps

Patrick I have OTA, which gives me about 41 channels, plus what I stream....but no CFL and only HNIC on Saturday night.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Well, these people are on the ball!
> Thanks for the link - enjoyed watching it.


Kim, Tovah is actually thinking about doing this with her exercise ball.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> This is very cool. I’ve always thought everyone should drum. On anything  it’s fun.
> 
> After the weekend I had I need to focus on giving social media less attention. It only disturbs me further.





Rps said:


> Steve, I’ve always believed social media isn’t very social.....like TV, we wasted its potential.





pm-r said:


> +1. So true and a big understatement.
> 
> Very sad and unfortunate as well.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:

This is why I am spending less time with TV and the internet. I am reading more and more these days.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> This is why I am spending less time with TV and the internet. I am reading more and more these days.


Marc, I had so many books that one day they all fell on me....I guess I can only blame my shelf.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Marc, I had so many books that one day they all fell on me....I guess I can only blame my shelf.


Heh heh...
Giving all your books away would be a shelfless act.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Heh heh...
> Giving all your books away would be a shelfless act.


Yes Kim....and it would speak volumes about my character.


----------



## Rps

Kim, if I got rid of my books going in my library would be like walking through an empty tome.......


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, if I got rid of my books going in my library would be like walking through an empty tome.......


 Have you thought about writing a book? That would be a novel idea!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Have you thought about writing a book? That would be a novel idea!


Yes I was thinking about writing my biography in ancient Norse....however I feel my life would be in runes.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Yes I was thinking about writing my biography in ancient Norse....however I feel my life would be in runes.


Well I hope you pursue this as I've taken a Viking to this genre.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I had so many books that one day they all fell on me....I guess I can only blame my shelf.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Heh heh...
> Giving all your books away would be a shelfless act.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes Kim....and it would speak volumes about my character.





Rps said:


> Kim, if I got rid of my books going in my library would be like walking through an empty tome.......





KC4 said:


> Have you thought about writing a book? That would be a novel idea!





Rps said:


> Yes I was thinking about writing my biography in ancient Norse....however I feel my life would be in runes.





KC4 said:


> Well I hope you pursue this as I've taken a Viking to this genre.


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> This is why I am spending less time with TV and the internet. I am reading more and more these days.


I ordered a couple books last month and realized I hadn’t read a real book with physical pages beyond the bunch of drum theory books I use daily in well, longer than I care to say. There is something inherently relaxing about not using anything with electrons whizzing violently around in a gizmo of sorts for even just a brief period.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

KC4 said:


> Heh heh...
> Giving all your books away would be a shelfless act.



As Sean Connery once said, “I moustache you a question, but I’m shaving it for later.”


----------



## KC4

Freddie_Biff said:


> As Sean Connery once said, “I moustache you a question, but I’m shaving it for later.”


Baahahah! Don't shtop. 
Nothing as irresistible as freshly baked puns.

Did you hear that Connery hired people to walk his dogs? Yep, he was subleashing.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Baahahah! Don't shtop.
> Nothing as irresistible as freshly baked puns.
> 
> Did you hear that Connery hired people to walk his dogs? Yep, he was subleashing.


I wonder if it is difficult finding a bonded employee?


----------



## Rps

I agree with holding books Steve...I have an ereader with about 200 books on it, but it’s not the same as holding a book and turning a page.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I ordered a couple books last month and realized I hadn’t read a real book with physical pages beyond the bunch of drum theory books I use daily in well, longer than I care to say. There is something inherently relaxing about not using anything with electrons whizzing violently around in a gizmo of sorts for even just a brief period.


So true. I spend more time these days with a real book in my hands than with TV or a computer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> As Sean Connery once said, “I moustache you a question, but I’m shaving it for later.”


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Baahahah! Don't shtop.
> Nothing as irresistible as freshly baked puns.
> 
> Did you hear that Connery hired people to walk his dogs? Yep, he was subleashing.





Rps said:


> I wonder if it is difficult finding a bonded employee?





Rps said:


> I agree with holding books Steve...I have an ereader with about 200 books on it, but it’s not the same as holding a book and turning a page.


:lmao::clap:

Yes, there is something about holding a real book that brings calm to oneself these days.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I wonder if it is difficult finding a bonded employee?


I heard that Connery preferred that Miss MoneyPointer, OctoPoodle, and Pins Cher walked his dogs, but it was always Dane Edna volunteering.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I heard that Connery preferred that Miss MoneyPointer, OctoPoodle, and Pins Cher walked his dogs, but it was always Dane Edna volunteering.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

James Bond is fast asleep in bed when suddenly there is an earthquake!
He is shaken but not stirred.

What's James Bond's favorite kind of pasta?
(in a Scottish accent) 
Mini Penne

James Bond orders a sandwich
James Bond goes to a deli and orders a club sandwich.

The employee says to him, "Mr. Bond, we have ham or turkey. How would you like it?"

Bond replies, "bacon, not bird."


----------



## Rps

I’m getting the spectre of a trend in these conversations......


----------



## CubaMark

KC4 said:


> The Mandalorian was great - but I'm a Star Wars Fan.


I've really enjoyed the Mandalorian series - and I'm *not* a Star Wars fan. Too much magical mumbo-jumbo, not enough science. (come at me, bro!) :lmao:

Just started Wand-o-Vision - very interesting treatment. 

Otherwise, enjoying the last few episodes of Season 5 / The Expanse. What a great series....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m getting the spectre of a trend in these conversations......


Better to laugh with our Shang family than to cry alone. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moring all. Coffee is brewing to help get us going to start the new week. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et all. Grey with the chance of snow. Is that Nor’Easter going to be an issue for you in NS Marc?

Marc did you see the follow up programme on Masterpiece last night...The Long Story? It looks very watchable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et all. Grey with the chance of snow. Is that Nor’Easter going to be an issue for you in NS Marc?
> 
> Marc did you see the follow up programme on Masterpiece last night...The Long Story? It looks very watchable.


Morning , Rp. BT coffee to go?

Yes, we are due for about 6 inches of snow and ice pellets, followed by sleet and then 1-2 inches of rain and 100km/h winds. Then it heads towards NL. We shall see.

Have the episode on the PVR. We shall watch it tonight. Did not notice the follow up program, The Long Story. What is it about?


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, it comes right after ACGaS, so 10pm here. It tells the story of a young woman who is a slave in British run Jamaica and her relationship with a white female plantation owner.....it is very watchable and worth seeing.


----------



## Rps

Hi Marc, That should be The Long Song.....for some reason my iPad changes some words just as I post them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, That should be The Long Song.....for some reason my iPad changes some words just as I post them.


OK. Thanks for the update.


----------



## groovetube

Chilly days, though the East is seeing some snow storms. Stay safe! Tough weekend.


----------



## Rps

Hi Steve...yes I can see that it was a tough weekend...somehow saying hoping things will get better doesn’t seem to be adequate enough.


----------



## groovetube

It’s tough. But it isn’t really tough for me, I’m safe, comfortable in a nice house, ok financially, well for now! But seeing people I know lose so much. And seeing the people denying all this, that stuff, to see the utter selfishness. Losing a good friend to this horrible virus, another one, seeing his wofe’s tearful announcement to all in the musical community, just makes one pause for a minute. I let my anger get me, but not for long.

Sorry out of puns for now, but appreciate them.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It’s tough. But it isn’t really tough for me, I’m safe, comfortable in a nice house, ok financially, well for now! But seeing people I know lose so much. And seeing the people denying all this, that stuff, to see the utter selfishness. Losing a good friend to this horrible virus, another one, seeing his wofe’s tearful announcement to all in the musical community, just makes one pause for a minute. I let my anger get me, but not for long.
> 
> Sorry out of puns for now, but appreciate them.


Stay strong and stay well, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang, 

Hope all are doing okay today.

Really quite warm in Calgary today....the roads are sloppy... makes one thankful for having windshield washer fluid. 

Just found out that Emma the fish won first prize for her Ella Fishgerald impression photo. Shrimp treats all around for the aquatic gang!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> Hope all are doing okay today.
> 
> Really quite warm in Calgary today....the roads are sloppy... makes one thankful for having windshield washer fluid.
> 
> Just found out that Emma the fish won first prize for her Ella Fishgerald impression photo. Shrimp treats all around for the aquatic gang!!


:clap::clap::clap::clap: Good for Emma.

Yes, we are also going to get some 9C temps here in Lunenburg, NS ………….. once we get 5 inches of snow/ice pellets …………. followed by sleet and then warm rain tomorrow afternoon. Strange Groundhog Day weather.


----------



## pm-r

> Just found out that Emma the fish won first prize for her Ella Fishgerald impression photo.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Well done... Such original talent needs to be recognized and rewarded. 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> I've really enjoyed the Mandalorian series - and I'm *not* a Star Wars fan. Too much magical mumbo-jumbo, not enough science. (come at me, bro!) :lmao:
> 
> Just started Wand-o-Vision - very interesting treatment.
> 
> Otherwise, enjoying the last few episodes of Season 5 / The Expanse. What a great series....



Two thumbs up for me as well on Mando and Wanda. What’s The Expanse about? Also, gotta put a plug in for The Leftovers while I’m here. 3 seasons, Damon Lindelof/Tom Parotta story, stars Justin Theroux, about life in the world after 2% of the world’s population suddenly vanishes. One of the best series I’ve ever watched.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have not lost power, which amazes me. Still, I am getting the coffee brewing now ………… just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad news to report. Hal Holbrook, Tony and Emmy-Winning Actor, Dead at 95 

"Holbrook was best known for his role as Mark Twain, whom he portrayed for decades in a one-man show he developed, Mark Twain Tonight! Between the 1950s and 2010, Holbrook performed the show over 2,000 times throughout multiple productions on Broadway and in other venues nationwide."

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/entertain...dead-at-95/ar-BB1dj3vI?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds


----------



## Dr.G.

https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/shubena...rDDq7IipsDaTSjogSEXWY35hLH5L17wIDt_KJQL70aFXw


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> Hope all are doing okay today.
> 
> Really quite warm in Calgary today....the roads are sloppy... makes one thankful for having windshield washer fluid.
> 
> Just found out that Emma the fish won first prize for her Ella Fishgerald impression photo. Shrimp treats all around for the aquatic gang!!


Great for Emma.....when she gets out of school will she work for scale?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great for Emma.....when she gets out of school will she work for scale?


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild Day here. No power out yet, which is amazing.

http://outagemap.nspower.ca/externa...sjBD4iz5AMlsXpfY6I12wEIiywh4NpobTJVC3goiwYpLs

Our home is on Dufferin and Tupper Street, just to the left of the #3 highway sign. We are so lucky to have Fisherman's Memorial Hospital so close by where we live. My family doctor is just next door to the hospital.


----------



## Rps

Say Kim, if Emma has a young fan base do you think at her concerts they’d all be in the first roe?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wild Day here. No power out yet, which is amazing.
> 
> http://outagemap.nspower.ca/externa...sjBD4iz5AMlsXpfY6I12wEIiywh4NpobTJVC3goiwYpLs
> 
> Our home is on Dufferin and Tupper Street, just to the left of the #3 highway sign. We are so lucky to have Fisherman's Memorial Hospital so close by where we live. My family doctor is just next door to the hospital.


Yes, my daughter was saying it is kind of wild right there today....she was hoping the power doesn’t go out as well. Is this one a bad one, NY. And NJ got hit pretty hard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Kim, if Emma has a young fan base do you think at her concerts they’d all be in the first roe?


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, my daughter was saying it is kind of wild right there today....she was hoping the power doesn’t go out as well. Is this one a bad one, NY. And NJ got hit pretty hard.


Luckily, they are further inland. We are right on the water here (I can see the Atlantic Ocean from the top of my house or the bottom of my street). Winds are now gusting at just over 100km/h. XX)XX)


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Great for Emma.....when she gets out of school will she work for scale?


Water the chances? 


Rps said:


> Say Kim, if Emma has a young fan base do you think at her concerts they’d all be in the first roe?


That is eggsactly what I'm guessing. 

Do you know what they call fish kindergarten now? 






Fry Ed.


----------



## Rps

Kim, some people would actually pan that joke....but not me:lmao:


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 

I have a new household issue to deal with today...a leaking roof on a not so old house... I'm sure it's because it has been warmer here for the last few days - melting ice probably. 

I've got the standard pail-beneath-the-drip temp solution going on now while I await the roofers. 


XL Coffee please and thanks.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> I have a new household issue to deal with today...a leaking roof on a not so old house... I'm sure it's because it has been warmer here for the last few days - melting ice probably.
> 
> I've got the standard pail-beneath-the-drip temp solution going on now while I await the roofers.
> 
> 
> XL Coffee please and thanks.


Not fun....water is a pain as you don't really know where the leak is coming from. Had that happen twice, luckily not this house. Hope they can come soon as it makes a mess of everything...good luck!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Not fun....water is a pain as you don't really know where the leak is coming from. Had that happen twice, luckily not this house. Hope they can come soon as it makes a mess of everything...good luck!


Yes indeed Rp. I'm expecting the stippled ceiling to be damaged...it already appears to be. 


And the roofers have advised that they cannot arrive today. (sigh)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> I have a new household issue to deal with today...a leaking roof on a not so old house... I'm sure it's because it has been warmer here for the last few days - melting ice probably.
> 
> I've got the standard pail-beneath-the-drip temp solution going on now while I await the roofers.
> 
> 
> XL Coffee please and thanks.


 Ice dam buildup?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes indeed Rp. I'm expecting the stippled ceiling to be damaged...it already appears to be.
> 
> 
> And the roofers have advised that they cannot arrive today. (sigh)


 Bonne chance, mon ami. Coffee for the rest of the week is free.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last night I dreamed I was a muffler.

When I finally woke up ………………..

I was exhausted.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Ice dam buildup?


Yep, what the Arctic Char said when he hit the wall...


Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami. Coffee for the rest of the week is free.


Thanks.


Dr.G. said:


> Last night I dreamed I was a muffler.
> 
> When I finally woke up ………………..
> 
> I was exhausted.


:clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## KC4

Last night while (Drop D) tuning my acoustic guitar I broke a string...I somehow sensed this would happen, (the string was singing ting, ting, Ting!) but I kept tightening it... like blowing up a balloon....how far can I go? ... *TINGGGGG!!*....OKaaaaY, not _that_ far. 
(Don't let me near your piano) 

Now, I'm replacing ALL the strings on my guitar.

(It was past due anyway and luckily I have another set on-hand) 

Rp - how often do you break/replace the strings on your Uke?


----------



## Rps

KC4;2734408
Rp - how often do you break/replace the strings on your Uke?[/QUOTE said:


> Kim I haven’t broken one as yet....they are nylagut so they stretch. My Little Gem is beginning to sound a little dead...so I might change those sometime....after all it sounds like a banjo so who really knows what in tune sounds like. :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> My tenor, however, is only a year old and I’m thinking of changing those.
> 
> I used to use Elixir strings on my 6 string...very light so they go out of tune quickly.


----------



## Rps

I was thinking of making Pork Tartare tonight....so it would be Ground Hog day. Last time I did this I made them into meatballs, but Tovah said I ate toe mainey...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I was thinking of making Pork Tartare tonight....so it would be Ground Hog day. Last time I did this I made them into meatballs, but Tovah said I ate toe mainey...........


XX):lmao:


----------



## Rps

Kim, you should look into a uke.....as you play guitar it would be an easy conversion...I’d start with a Concert or Tenor scale as the fret size is more guitar like...but they are fun to play and transport. I never would take my electric 6, or my 12 anywhere....but the uke can fit into any space .


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Last night I dreamed I was a muffler.
> 
> When I finally woke up ………………..
> 
> I was exhausted.


Good one, you could say it has the Midas touch!


----------



## groovetube

Just writing variations on patterns and beats for a few students I teach today. I really do find these teenage drummers to learn at a much faster clip than I recall so I have to practice a lot harder!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Just writing variations on patterns and beats for a few students I teach today. I really do find these teenage drummers to learn at a much faster clip than I recall so I have to practice a lot harder!


Steve, I’ve never actually seen drum music...does each drum and cymbal have a staff ..I would think instead of full, half, and quarter notes there would be a notation for type of beat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good one, you could say it has the Midas touch!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## groovetube

Drum notation is a whole different animal. I learned to read music from a young age with other instruments very very well and even today I find myself looking up how to notate something properly for a student. Last thing I want to do is send them improper music. There are good reasons to use different note values as we see some drum notes as extending past what you’d think, and that’s a whole conversation right there. I often do stuff where I’ll drop to a single kick on the 1 but play it like it’s a whole note. BOOOoooooooooooooommmmmm you get the idea.  it’s all in the intent and feel. Sometimes in how the drum sounds and it’s longer decay. My thoughts on this.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://nationaltoday.com/national-...:text=National Ukulele Day – February 2, 2021


----------



## groovetube

My pals in all the music stores tell me they can’t keep them in stock. Hot seller!


----------



## Rps

Marc all the Uke forums are busy today with everyone posting pics or videos.


----------



## pm-r

> I was thinking of making _*Pork Tartare*_ tonight....so it would be Ground Hog day. Last time I did this I made them into meatballs, but Tovah said I ate toe mainey...........



All jokes aside, I don't know if I could actually even try them, but I will admit that I did have to look up and see what _*Pork Tartare*_ actually was... 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc all the Uke forums are busy today with everyone posting pics or videos.


Of Ukes or snow?


----------



## groovetube

Ha ha. Ukes. Snow, we don’t want any


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Of Ukes or snow?


Ukes......which are fun.....snow, which is not is not allowed.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Ha ha. Ukes. Snow, we don’t want any




Ukes and bagpipes = :clap::love2::clap:

snow = XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Steve, I’ve never actually seen drum music...does each drum and cymbal have a staff ..I would think instead of full, half, and quarter notes there would be a notation for type of beat.



I was just wondering the same sort of thing regarding sheet drum music. I don't think I have ever seen a drummer even use a music stand, but I just thought it was because they didn't have enough room left for one.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Ukes and bagpipes = :clap::love2::clap:
> 
> snow = XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)



OK, but what emojis would you use for accordions and banjos???



- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

I use a music stand all day. I have to wear reading glasses now so I try not to live, but Ive had to do last minute fill-ins where I meet the band in a packed place a half hour before the show and 35 songs you need something cheat sheets something to read or you're in trouble.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> I use a music stand all day. I have to wear reading glasses now so I try not to live, but Ive had to do last minute fill-ins where I meet the band in a packed place a half hour before the show and 35 songs _*you need something cheat sheets something to read or you're in trouble.*_



Just do a bunch of rim shots... and maybe no one would notice...  

Or read through this and then grab yourself a set of drums... looks simple, like so many other things that aren't...

https://www.schoolofrock.com/resources/drums/drum-notation-for-beginners

I often wondered how they knew what to play.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

All parts have their own line, but what happens over time as you learn is you begin to recognize full patterns as a whole.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK, but what emojis would you use for accordions and banjos???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::love2: I like accordions and LOVE banjo music. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## groovetube

I recall being quite surprised by Steve Martin being quite the bango player.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> I recall being quite surprised by Steve Martin being quite the bango player.



And it seems he hasn't lost his touch... 2018 era... :clap:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkPhdIT0-vU[/ame]



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

For some reason I find this joke extremely funny....

Roy Rogers is down by the creek fishing when the cavalry rides up. The sergeant of the cavalry says, "Roy, Roy...outlaws have burned down your ranch!"

Roy throws down his fishing pole angrily and starts running toward the ranch. "Wait, Roy," says the sergeant. "Come back, there's more!" Roy comes back and the sergeant says, "They kidnapped Dale!"

Infuriated, Roy turns and starts running toward the ranch. "Wait, Roy, come back, there's more," the sergeant says. Roy comes back ...and the sergeant says, "They stole Trigger too!" Now Roy is really about to explode, and he heads toward the ranch. The sergeant says, "Roy, wait!"

Roy Rogers comes back and with hatred in his eyes yells, "NOW WHAT!!!" The sergeant says, "How 'bout a song before you go?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> For some reason I find this joke extremely funny....
> 
> Roy Rogers is down by the creek fishing when the cavalry rides up. The sergeant of the cavalry says, "Roy, Roy...outlaws have burned down your ranch!"
> 
> Roy throws down his fishing pole angrily and starts running toward the ranch. "Wait, Roy," says the sergeant. "Come back, there's more!" Roy comes back and the sergeant says, "They kidnapped Dale!"
> 
> Infuriated, Roy turns and starts running toward the ranch. "Wait, Roy, come back, there's more," the sergeant says. Roy comes back ...and the sergeant says, "They stole Trigger too!" Now Roy is really about to explode, and he heads toward the ranch. The sergeant says, "Roy, wait!"
> 
> Roy Rogers comes back and with hatred in his eyes yells, "NOW WHAT!!!" The sergeant says, "How 'bout a song before you go?"


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And it seems he hasn't lost his touch... 2018 era... :clap:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkPhdIT0-vU
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No puns this morning, but there is some freshly brewed coffee and some sweet buns. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did a Zoom interview for the Uke open mike performance here at a local pub in Lunenburg. I was asked "Can you perform under pressure?"

I replied "No, but I would try Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star."


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight I shall attempt to make ………………… https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/...PjsC0yfhGGJBWrJku7vcIY9n4nvnR_OrUWL8xD8uNr2m8


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Tonight I shall attempt to make ………………… https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/...PjsC0yfhGGJBWrJku7vcIY9n4nvnR_OrUWL8xD8uNr2m8


Morning Marc, et al....BT please and what time’s dinner....shall I bring the Corona......maybe not.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...I’ve been practicing a song for Valentine’s Day....I mean who doesn’t like a tender ballad...

https://youtu.be/0zN3ue7O2sc


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. No puns this morning, but there is some freshly brewed coffee and some sweet buns. Enjoy.



The coffee smells delicious but I thought I would send you some new buns to try:


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Did a Zoom interview for the Uke open mike performance here at a local pub in Lunenburg. I was asked "Can you perform under pressure?"
> 
> I replied "No, but I would try Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star."



You are lucky they didn't ask you if you could play "_Over the hill and far away_"...!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

Patrick, I get asked that all the time.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Tonight I shall attempt to make ………………… https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/...PjsC0yfhGGJBWrJku7vcIY9n4nvnR_OrUWL8xD8uNr2m8




It looks delicious, and will you be adding any seafood...???

If I may if invited, I'll bring along a box of my U-brew red wine my son calls Dad's, Vin du Boix.

I use 4-5 litre mylar bags in a cardboard dispensing box instead of bottles, and that works out very well and helps keep the wine fresh.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al....BT please and what time’s dinner....shall I bring the Corona......maybe not.


BT coming right up, Rp …………… but red wine is preferred.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...I’ve been practicing a song for Valentine’s Day....I mean who doesn’t like a tender ballad...
> 
> https://youtu.be/0zN3ue7O2sc


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The coffee smells delicious but I thought I would send you some new buns to try:
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You are lucky they didn't ask you if you could play "_Over the hill and far away_"...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks delicious, and will you be adding any seafood...???
> 
> If I may if invited, I'll bring along a box of my U-brew red wine my son calls Dad's, Vin du Boix.
> 
> I use 4-5 litre mylar bags in a cardboard dispensing box instead of bottles, and that works out very well and helps keep the wine fresh.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I am working on a scallop meal with fresh Adams and Knickle Scallops. 

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...dex=0&FORM=IRPRST&idpp=overlayview&ajaxhist=0


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I am working on a scallop meal with fresh Adams and Knickle Scallops. ...



Now I am just drooling. It looks fantastic. :heybaby: 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Now I am just drooling. It looks fantastic. :heybaby:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## CubaMark

That looks pretty good, Marc - I'll add it to our "when we need something new" list....


----------



## groovetube

‘Something new’ sounds great. I didn’t realize just how bad a cook I was until we had to survive on my skills  I’ve learned a great deal! 

While many of my friends were making sour dough bread brewing their own beer and creating some of the most incredible dishes, I was just trying to branch out a little.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> That looks pretty good, Marc - I'll add it to our "when we need something new" list....


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ‘Something new’ sounds great. I didn’t realize just how bad a cook I was until we had to survive on my skills  I’ve learned a great deal!
> 
> While many of my friends were making sour dough bread brewing their own beer and creating some of the most incredible dishes, I was just trying to branch out a little.


My wife had to show me how to dry and then sear scallops.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning here, which is fine with me. Coffee anyone?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet morning here, which is fine with me. Coffee anyone?


I’ll take a BT if you have it please Marc? Sunny and cold here...with a string of sub zero days ahead.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All
Hmm, while I was asleep somebody changed all the stuff...
Not sure how I feel about it, it's like somebody washed my old sweater and now it doesn't smell right!

I'll have a coffee to go Marc while I think about it!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> Hmm, while I was asleep somebody changed all the stuff...
> Not sure how I feel about it, it's like somebody washed my old sweater and now it doesn't smell right!
> 
> I'll have a coffee to go Marc while I think about it!


Strange seeing this new look. For now, I like the old look and feel better. Less clutter.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Strange seeing this new look. For now, I like the old look and feel better. Less clutter.


Morning all. I agree it is cluttered a bit...will take some getting used to....such as a reply without a quote..


----------



## OldeBullDust

Second cup please Marc while I try to find the exit.
Anyone see where the "log out" button is?


----------



## Rps

Hi Bill, if you tap on your avatar...top right second button over from the right ..beside the vertical 3 dots.a drop down menu has the log out


----------



## OldeBullDust

Thanks Rps
Found it, very logical place! 🤪


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess the only thing that stayed the same if the fine quality of our coffee here in The Café Chez Marc. C'est la vie.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all...I’ve been practicing a song for Valentine’s Day....I mean who doesn’t like a tender ballad...


Bahahahaahahahaaaaaaa! How touching Rp.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I am working on a scallop meal with fresh Adams and Knickle Scallops.
> 
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=APigpPQK&id=BF8E9ADEEC4A8E5FF431C9356A342FEC44874E42&thid=OIP.APigpPQKms5_FM8M2dQaPAHaE8&mediaurl=https://live.staticflickr.com/4119/4756647091_5b3897f077_b.jpg&exph=683&expw=1024&q=adams+and+knickle+scallops&simid=608020842567569386&ck=C8FB518EE5F7398F37677ACD17D86392&selectedIndex=0&FORM=IRPRST&idpp=overlayview&ajaxhist=0


Yum! That looks like a risotto!


----------



## KC4

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> Hmm, while I was asleep somebody changed all the stuff...
> Not sure how I feel about it, it's like somebody washed my old sweater and now it doesn't smell right!


Exactly! This just isn't "right".....LOL


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, once you get used to it I’m sure you’ll find it cluttered and confusing......


----------



## Dr.G.

My grandfather was taking an oral exam in his English as a Second Language class. He was asked to spell "cultivate," and he spelled it correctly. He was then asked to use the word in a sentence,.
With a big smile, he responded: "Vell, last vinter on a very cold day, I vas vaiting for a bus, but it was too cultivate, so I took the subway."


----------



## Rps

Marc, good one! True story here, I was teaching an ESL class and a student mentioned she loved cocaine......every Saturday she would spend all day cocaine.......it wasn’t until a few sentences later we could refine her speech to cooking......was really funny .


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one. When I taught in Waycross, GA my students told me that I "toke funny" ………. which meant that I talked funny due to my NYC accent. Took me awhile to translate their "y'all come rat cheer" into "would you all come right here."


----------



## 18m2

Our next-door neighbour, when I was growing up, told my Mother she was going to see Attel and she'd be gone for a month. It became a huge joke when I asked who Attel was.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Strange seeing this new look. For now, I like the old look and feel better. Less clutter.



That's a bit odd, as I was thinking how much cleaner the new-look is, but maybe it's because of some of the extensions I am using with google chrome.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Marc, I get I talk funny quite often down here. The Windsor and Detroit area was originally settled by the French....so many of the current streets have French names. When I came down here I would pronounce them the way the French would do....to blank stares.

example a main road in Detroit is Livernoise......Detroiters pronounce it liver noise,
where my French teaching would pronounce it Liv on waaah


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> Our next-door neighbour, when I was growing up, told my Mother she was going to see Attel and she'd be gone for a month. It became a huge joke when I asked who Attel was.



Hmmm..., I guess my brain hasn't clicked in yet or I am not reading something correctly but the joke went right over my head. Maybe it will click later...

But while we are on such phrases, it reminds me of the time at work when entertaining some of the Chilean Sailors that were visiting Victoria in their tall ship. They all smoked strong cigarettes, and one of the sailors, while using his small translation booklet, asked one of the rather attractive hostesses gals " if she would be having an ash hole"? 

I often thought of that story when I smoked and was needing an _ashtray_.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Patrick that happens all the time with languages. And the joke is this...see Attel should be Seattle.....as in Washington...took me a while as well.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick that happens all the time with languages. And the joke is this...see Attel should be Seattle.....as in Washington...took me a while as well.



Thanks, RP, I don't know how I missed that one, especially being so close to the city, but it sure went right over my head and something wasn't clicking or engaging gears in my brain.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

I remember about 50 years ago when my family was entertaining some Texans by taking them out to a nice restaurant, a near expulsion from said restaurant happened when one Texan called the server "Darlin" and then asked for some "Ass-water". He repeated it several tines before the misunderstanding was cleared up.


----------



## KC4

Trying the new image attachment function.These are the "girls" today. (Emma is showing her tail) Seems that the new image attachment function will now accept the new apple .heic file format. Well, that's good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Taco Spaghetti Casserole


A Mexican/Italian dish rolled into one casserole! This is a simple recipe that is delicious and can easily be thrown together. See how to make this yourself!



www.justapinch.com





Made this tonight. It turned out great


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al. We got some white stuff last night so removal will be the name of the game today....got about 4 inches.

Will be doing roast chicken tonight so that will be fun! We are in a big bruhaha here as they are letting go of the air controllers in our airport....Nav Canada thinks this is a good idea....I mean we are in the flight path of Detroit City and Detroit Metro and all the other Michigan airports. Our understanding is no major jets will fly in an uncontrolled airport...so no sun vacation and no entertainers flying in. ......dumb.

In another round f “good news” Bell Media has swung the axe at the local radio stations letting go many of the long timers.....nothing like eliminating the draw to your stations to get more people to listen.....


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 
A coffee would be delightful, please and thanks.





How about some Stormy Weather?
This is one of my submissions to the local LTC centre Valentine's programming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. We got some white stuff last night so removal will be the name of the game today....got about 4 inches.
> 
> Will be doing roast chicken tonight so that will be fun! We are in a big bruhaha here as they are letting go of the air controllers in our airport....Nav Canada thinks this is a good idea....I mean we are in the flight path of Detroit City and Detroit Metro and all the other Michigan airports. Our understanding is no major jets will fly in an uncontrolled airport...so no sun vacation and no entertainers flying in. ......dumb.
> 
> In another round f “good news” Bell Media has swung the axe at the local radio stations letting go many of the long timers.....nothing like eliminating the draw to your stations to get more people to listen.....


Sorry to hear all this news, Rp. At least the roasted chicken sounds nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> A coffee would be delightful, please and thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about some Stormy Weather?
> This is one of my submissions to the local LTC centre Valentine's programming.


That was great , Kim. Great voice.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> That was great , Kim. Great voice.


Thanks Marc. It was fun putting it together. It feels good to get some new programming to the LTC centres. From many reports, they are still listening to the Christmas programming. Now working on a request for another lighter/sillier one like the Grinch act, which proved popular. 

Speaking of stormy weather, we have a winter storm happening here now. It's a complete white out of flakes. Thankfully not much wind yet.


----------



## Rps

How about some Stormy Weather?
This is one of my submissions to the local LTC centre Valentine's programming.
[/QUOTE]

That was outstanding Kim! A great song well done.

As an aside, has anyone found a way to reply to a post without it quoting?


----------



## Rps

Kim in the uke world there is a Valentines Day Challenge...where we pick out songs that match a theme line....here is the current one










my next song will be one with the word red in it...so I’ve chosen Red Rubber Ball by the Cyrkle......


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Marc. It was fun putting it together. It feels good to get some new programming to the LTC centres. From many reports, they are still listening to the Christmas programming. Now working on a request for another lighter/sillier one like the Grinch act, which proved popular.
> 
> Speaking of stormy weather, we have a winter storm happening here now. It's a complete white out of flakes. Thankfully not much wind yet.


We are to get 30+cm from Sunday night through all of Monday. I HATE snow.


----------



## groovetube

While I don’t think we’re expecting 30cm I am not a fan of the stuff either. I often wonder if cashing out of the Toronto house and getting a place on say, salt spring island or some beautiful island where the weather is sane would be better.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> While I don’t think we’re expecting 30cm I am not a fan of the stuff either. I often wonder if cashing out of the Toronto house and getting a place on say, salt spring island or some beautiful island where the weather is sane would be better.


The overnight wind and rain have finally stopped. It is now about 8C and very quiet outside. Guess I could get the coffee brewing.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang from a cold and snowy Calgary!


Rps said:


> That was outstanding Kim! A great song well done.
> 
> As an aside, has anyone found a way to reply to a post without it quoting?


Thanks Rp! 

No, I haven't , not without manually editing my response.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. It is cold here today...and probably for the next week or so...we are at -11c now and a low will be -21c.....it’s so cold I thought I saw my neighbour’s yappy dog stuck to a tree this morning.

We do have sun however. Will be watching the hockey game tonight...have to get out my Leaf sweater.

Might do pizza tonight....which brings us to the age old question do you tar and feather a guy who likes pineapple on his pizza.....it’s so cold out the extra layer tar would provide would be welcome I think.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang from a cold and snowy Calgary!
> 
> Thanks Rp!
> 
> No, I haven't , not without manually editing my response.


Someone will find it I’m sure. How did the roof patching go?


----------



## KC4

Rp - It's -18 here and Ziggy the lizard wants to go outside! I think he thinks he sees white sand when he looks out the window! I don't have the heart to demonstrate that it's not sand by putting him in a snowbank. This ain't the Outback little buddy!

(sigh) the roof patching hasn't happened yet...The first appt I could get was Monday morning. Thankfully it has stopped actively dripping so it must have been melting ice.
The kicker is that we had this problem before in another area of our attic and we had this company come in and do some improvements and modifications to address this. Apparently they just moved the problem from one area to another.

P.S. And I have to admit - I love pineapple on pizza!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang from a cold and snowy Calgary!
> 
> Thanks Rp!
> 
> No, I haven't , not without manually editing my response.


Morning Kim. Care for some hot coffee? We are getting our weather tomorrow evening into Monday with 40cm of snow and 100km/h winds.


----------



## Rps

Kim, in Windsor, which is famous for its pizza, I am a pariah ... pineapple is a no no here...but the locals are tolerant when I order it. Now the arguments will come with Marc and his New York style.....but all pizza is good.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning Kim. Care for some hot coffee? We are getting our weather tomorrow evening into Monday with 40cm of snow and 100km/h winds.


Morning Marc, is that just where you are or will Tamara have to batten down the hatches....is this the left over of the Nor’easter? We got about 4inches...and it was a heavy snow...I had to use the snowblower it was so heavy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. It is cold here today...and probably for the next week or so...we are at -11c now and a low will be -21c.....it’s so cold I thought I saw my neighbour’s yappy dog stuck to a tree this morning.
> 
> We do have sun however. Will be watching the hockey game tonight...have to get out my Leaf sweater.
> 
> Might do pizza tonight....which brings us to the age old question do you tar and feather a guy who likes pineapple on his pizza.....it’s so cold out the extra layer tar would provide would be welcome I think.


I LOVE pineapple on a pizza.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, is that just where you are or will Tamara have to batten down the hatches....is this the left over of the Nor’easter? We got about 4inches...and it was a heavy snow...I had to use the snowblower it was so heavy.


ALL of NS is going to get battered in this storm.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I LOVE pineapple on a pizza.


I also love it on a BBQ’d burger...yummmmmm!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> ALL of NS is going to get battered in this storm.


Hope things go well....tonnes of snow and winds do not a good day make.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hope things go well....tonnes of snow and winds do not a good day make.


 All too true.


----------



## 18m2

We used to live in Edmonton and before that Calgary so we know how winter can drag on for what seems like ... forever. We used to sail small boats and would go out to Lake Wabamun west of Edmonton in May and anxiously waiting for the ice to leave the lake.

Living here on Vancouver Island and seeing the crocus blooms in February is encouraging.

I hope you enjoy a taste of spring.


----------



## 18m2

Yesterday a pair of deer dropped by and stripped the leaves off of a neighbours plant.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I also love it on a BBQ’d burger...yummmmmm!


YES! My favourite burger is the Banzai Burger (pineapple AND Teriyaki sauce) from Red Robin's......and unfortunately, there isn't a Red Robin's in Calgary anymore.


----------



## KC4

Here for your amusement is my second contribution to the Valentine's programming at the LTC centers...
Fair warning, the vocals are "less-than-desirable" but the production deadlline was yesterday and this one is more about the silliness anyway. Hope they get a chuckle or two from this.....the Grinch is a hard act to follow.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Here for your amusement is my second contribution to the Valentine's programming at the LTC centers...
> Fair warning, the vocals are "less-than-desirable" but the production deadlline was yesterday and this one is more about the silliness anyway. Hope they get a chuckle or two from this.....the Grinch is a hard act to follow.


Great song choice and well done. The production quality is excellent...much better than my iPad 😂😂😂😂😂

So, here another of my Valentines Day challenges...not nearly as good as your performance but it’s supposed to be fun isn’t it....





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning Kim. Care for some hot coffee? We are getting our weather tomorrow evening into Monday with 40cm of snow and 100km/h winds.



Yikes...!!! Stay SAFE and WARM. That sounds like a nasty serious piece of weather!!!

Better put a good shot of rum into that coffee.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> 9 drums???? Are you a marching band, Steve???


I think that’s nine SNARES, Marc. 

Sorry, I seem to have fallen into some kind of temporal anomaly. Anybody watching WandaVision? Or Resident Alien? Or The Mandalorian?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yikes...!!! Stay SAFE and WARM. That sounds like a nasty serious piece of weather!!!
> 
> Better put a good shot of rum into that coffee.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Merci, mon ami. I love Captain Morgan's spiced rum


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch should help to take away thoughts of what sort of blizzard approaches us here in Nova Scotia. Should I go silent tomorrow, you shall know I have lost power. We shall see.

Coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, take care...hope the power stays on.....so what will it be The Super Bowl or ACGaS tonight on the telly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, take care...hope the power stays on.....so what will it be The Super Bowl or ACGaS tonight on the telly.


I hope KC wins, but I shall not be watching. Watching The Bridgertons on Netflix.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I hope KC wins, but I shall not be watching. Watching The Bridgertons on Netflix.


It’s a cute series....it probably opens the door to the romance genre for many. What is interesting is how “colour neutral” the show is....especially when you consider the era it is set in. This really indicates that’s it’s the quality of the acting and writing that defines the characters not their hue. “Historians” will go wild about what I call “era-errors-...but this show is not history......just brain candy and quite entertaining. I put it in the “worth watching” category. Now a show that is very interesting, and very much eye candy in the truest sense is Ratched.....if you haven’t seen it you should....unlike any I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang,

Cold (-26) again here but at least it's not snowing. Marc, I hope your weather doesn't get too nasty.

Great Valentine's Day Song Rp! Bravo! I tried the series Ratched...and didn't stick with it. Maybe I need to give it a longer try.

Frank - I've finished the Mandalorian and have watched part of WandaVision.....I just about didn't stick with Wanda Vision when I tried the first episode, but am warming up to it.


----------



## groovetube

Freddie_Biff said:


> I think that’s nine SNARES, Marc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I seem to have fallen into some kind of temporal anomaly. Anybody watching WandaVision? Or Resident Alien? Or The Mandalorian?


hah. If it were the total number of drums Id have to sit for a few minutes and count. 5 drum kits and 9 snares. One kit is rather large.Probably over, 30 something. ZI love each and every one of them. Mostly.

Not interested in the Super Bowl, but who knows, locked up, inside, bored maybe, a few brews in the fridge, crazier things have happened


----------



## Rps

Kim, I haven’t seen WandaVision but I hear you need to gut out an episode or two...very much like Moulin Rouge....sit through the first little while and it begins to make sense.

While many say you can never have enough choice....with all the programmes available on Cable, OTA and streaming I wondering if that’s true today. Tovah has found herself hooked on a YouTube channel of a Brit touring obscure places in Russia. Wasn’t it Springsteen who had a song call 57 Channels and Nothing On!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> hah. If it were the total number of drums Id have to sit for a few minutes and count. 5 drum kits and 9 snares. One kit is rather large.Probably over, 30 something. ZI love each and every one of them. Mostly.
> 
> Not interested in the Super Bowl, but who knows, locked up, inside, bored maybe, a few brews in the fridge, crazier things have happened


Steve, you are just like a uke player....we have something we tag as UAS....uke acquisition syndrome....drummers must have DAD...Drum Acquisition Disorder....


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> hah. If it were the total number of drums Id have to sit for a few minutes and count. 5 drum kits and 9 snares. One kit is rather large.Probably over, 30 something. ZI love each and every one of them. Mostly.
> 
> Not interested in the Super Bowl, but who knows, locked up, inside, bored maybe, a few brews in the fridge, crazier things have happened


The commercials are pretty good.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> The commercials are pretty good.


Frank not so sure the companies will be putting the big bucks in this year on the ads....but I get to see the game OTA so I get to see the commercials....I’m looking to see a trend in that I bet most will deal with humour somehow....


----------



## Freddie_Biff

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> Cold (-26) again here but at least it's not snowing. Marc, I hope your weather doesn't get too nasty.
> 
> Great Valentine's Day Song Rp! Bravo! I tried the series Ratched...and didn't stick with it. Maybe I need to give it a longer try.
> 
> Frank - I've finished the Mandalorian and have watched part of WandaVision.....I just about didn't stick with Wanda Vision when I tried the first episode, but am warming up to it.


My kids were keen on it so I started watching too. They’ve consumed most of the MCU, especially the Avengers, so it fits in perfectly. Loving the mystery! Elizabeth Olsen and Paul Bettany make a great couple, and the rest of the cast are great!


----------



## Rps

Actually Frank what is great is that you are watching it with them...


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. I love Captain Morgan's spiced rum



It definitely sounds like you might want to enjoy that rum, and then maybe get it ready while the power is still on as things are not looking too good weather-wise there...









Hazardous conditions forecast as Nova Scotia under winter storm, snowfall warnings Sunday - Halifax | Globalnews.ca


Snow is expected to start spreading across southwestern Nova Scotia starting late on Sunday afternoon before moving northeastward across the remainder of the province that evening.




globalnews.ca






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It’s a cute series....it probably opens the door to the romance genre for many. What is interesting is how “colour neutral” the show is....especially when you consider the era it is set in. This really indicates that’s it’s the quality of the acting and writing that defines the characters not their hue. “Historians” will go wild about what I call “era-errors-...but this show is not history......just brain candy and quite entertaining. I put it in the “worth watching” category. Now a show that is very interesting, and very much eye candy in the truest sense is Ratched.....if you haven’t seen it you should....unlike any I’ve seen in a while.


My wife loved the show, I thought it was a good diversion from covid and politics.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It definitely sounds like you might want to enjoy that rum, and then maybe get it ready while the power is still on as things are not looking too good weather-wise there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazardous conditions forecast as Nova Scotia under winter storm, snowfall warnings Sunday - Halifax | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> Snow is expected to start spreading across southwestern Nova Scotia starting late on Sunday afternoon before moving northeastward across the remainder of the province that evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


This is going to be the biggest storm in this area since we moved here in 2014.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> This is going to be the biggest storm in this area since we moved here in 2014.


At least you have your neighbour to help clear the snow away, and I'm sure you still have your winter tires on your car in case you have to go out on the roads if they even get cleared property to do so.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> At least you have your neighbour to help clear the snow away, and I'm sure you still have your winter tires on your car in case you have to go out on the roads if they even get cleared property to do so.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, he brought in his big Kuboto plow to clear away the front of his driveway and then to do our driveway, since he parked his truck in our driveway. Starting to snow now. Forecast is now for up to 65cm of snow whipped about by wind gusts of 110km/h from the northeast. We shall see. I may shut down my computer soon. See you all, I hope, sometime tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, he brought in his big Kuboto plow to clear away the front of his driveway and then to do our driveway, since he parked his truck in our driveway. Starting to snow now. Forecast is now for up to 65cm of snow whipped about by wind gusts of 110km/h from the northeast. We shall see. I may shut down my computer soon. See you all, I hope, sometime tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


Wow, that’s a tonne, with that wind could be 4 ft drifts.......reminiscent of St.Johns Marc?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Looks like I got the keys to the shop this morning. I’ve got the coffee on and some freshly baked Danish.....any takers?

Haven’t heard from my daughter or Marc, so hoping the weather is playing nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wow, that’s a tonne, with that wind could be 4 ft drifts.......reminiscent of St.Johns Marc?


Sadly, all too true. There was a drift that went right over our BBQ on the back deck. The picture was from a 75cm snow storm in St. John's, NL


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Looks like I got the keys to the shop this morning. I’ve got the coffee on and some freshly baked Danish.....any takers?
> 
> Haven’t heard from my daughter or Marc, so hoping the weather is playing nice.


Not sure about Halifax, but we got 45cm and 100km/h winds. It is sunny now with +1C temps. Still working on the driveway with my neighbor and the back path for the dogs.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure about Halifax, but we got 45cm and 100km/h winds. It is sunny now with +1C temps. Still working on the driveway with my neighbor and the back path for the dogs.


Ouch!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Ouch!


----------



## Dr.G.

Detective Shakespeare and his new partner Jameson are on a case...
the Murder of a young man named Jonathan, Detective Shakespeare arrives first and asks the neighbors and the witnesses, he writes the name of 10 people as suspects, after further investigations, he narrows the number of suspects down to 2 young men, Maximilianus and Tobias, then Jameson, who overslept, arrives at the crime scene and Detective Shakespeare explains everything and asks about between Tobias and Maximilianus, who Jameson thinks is the killer? Jameson, still sleepy, can not concentrate so he apologizes and asks Shakespeare to repeat what he just said, so Shakespeare just says:
Toby or not Toby, that's the question.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Detective Shakespeare and his new partner Jameson are on a case...
> the Murder of a young man named Jonathan, Detective Shakespeare arrives first and asks the neighbors and the witnesses, he writes the name of 10 people as suspects, after further investigations, he narrows the number of suspects down to 2 young men, Maximilianus and Tobias, then Jameson, who overslept, arrives at the crime scene and Detective Shakespeare explains everything and asks about between Tobias and Maximilianus, who Jameson thinks is the killer? Jameson, still sleepy, can not concentrate so he apologizes and asks Shakespeare to repeat what he just said, so Shakespeare just says:
> Toby or not Toby, that's the question.


Nice.....I was going to use some Shakespeare puns in my act....but I was bard!


----------



## pm-r

Yikes!!! Not good conditions for you Easterner folks...


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/nova-scotia-winter-storm-monday-february-8-1.5905173





Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Say Patrick we never hear about bad weather in your area....do you get something like a Nor’easter where you are? A repetitive named storm or wind...Chinook etc....


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

-24 here, but not much wind or new snow.....so, I'll take that compared to what seems to be happening in Nova Scotia! EEEEESH! That sounds very serious....Take care and I hope your power stays on. 

Yes, please Rp - I'll be happy to have a fresh Danish. 

Roofers finally came by this morning......they confirmed attic rain...due to excessive humidity in the house. Recommended spray-foam attic insulation instead of the new, upgraded insulation installed about a year ago. I asked why spray-foam insulation wasn't recommended when the attic re-insulation job was done? They replied , "Good question, what was the company that did the re-insulation?" 

..."Yours!" I said, "Is this covered under your 10 year warranty?"


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yikes!!! Not good conditions for you Easterner folks...
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/nova-scotia-winter-storm-monday-february-8-1.5905173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick
> =======


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Say Patrick we never hear about bad weather in your area....do you get something like a Nor’easter where you are? A repetitive named storm or wind...Chinook etc....



Yes RP, we can get some pretty bad weather in this area, and in our particular location, the worst would be nor'easters and south easterners.

Each of those has a lot of fetch _(__the distance travelled by wind or waves across open water_) in the gulf and down the Straights and/or the Salish Sea to gain momentum before it hits us. Luckily our particular location is fairly sheltered from a lot of it.

Sometimes the BC Ferries will be cancelled due to wind and rough sea weather, yet sometimes the tree branches will barely move at our house, rather strange, but better sheltered than one would expect.

Certainly a lot better than when I lived on and grew up on James Island, where it was the first place to get hit with any wind coming down from Vancouver area or up from the Seattle area. It had had a long distance and chance to gather momentum and some pretty nasty weather, or at least waves.

Actually, the Greater Victoria area has had some pretty nasty storms the last month or so with a lot of wind damage and associated power outages. Probably more than usual.

EDIT:
Here are some recent pictures of the water and wave conditions in some areas close by to us that seemed to have disappeared from my last post.
They are much more exciting than the photos showing the downed trees attacking the power lines, but it gives you an idea that we do get some nasty weather here:



























Oak Bay area top, South Victoria area bottom.


Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Thanks Patrick....what we get here, and I’ve never seen them anywhere else is winter thunder storms...now that weird.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Thanks Patrick....what we get here, and I’ve never seen them anywhere else is winter thunder storms...now that weird.


Interesting, and I learnt something new, a _*Thundersnow storm*_ is a name that they sometimes go by.








Thundersnow - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Not too uncommon here, but we got a pretty strong _*hail storm*_ yesterday afternoon but it only lasted about 15 minutes, but still enough to turn our deck and driveway white.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## used to be jwoodget

Been three years and thought I'd pop my head in the door. Woah, somebody has done some renos. But the post rate for the other forums looks rather slow (hey, I can't exactly complain). Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

used to be jwoodget said:


> Been three years and thought I'd pop my head in the door. Woah, somebody has done some renos. But the post rate for the other forums looks rather slow (hey, I can't exactly complain). Stay safe.


Welcome home , Jim. How is Life treating you these days? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

Can't complain. Hope the same is true for you. Head is a bit bruised from the desk banging but Ontario really seems to want to drag out this pandemic as long as it can. Another anniversary tomorrow (celebrated with family by Zoom yesterday) which puts me in a slightly higher priority for the vaccine. Reckon that's around June 10. 😡 Stay well young man - those variants of concern are limbering up.


----------



## groovetube

Another ehmacer from long ago. The lockdown means we have more time on our hands (some of us if we don’t have small ones to home school...) I hadnt been here in 7 years.
Ontario (and quebec I guess) seems hellbent on extending the pain, well a small number but enough for the rest of us to pay the price. My friends funeral was today, I didn’t attend because restrictions meant only close family and a couple of his longer time friends could go. Stay safe, Covid took him in just over a week


----------



## Dr.G.

used to be jwoodget said:


> Can't complain. Hope the same is true for you. Head is a bit bruised from the desk banging but Ontario really seems to want to drag out this pandemic as long as it can. Another anniversary tomorrow (celebrated with family by Zoom yesterday) which puts me in a slightly higher priority for the vaccine. Reckon that's around June 10. 😡 Stay well young man - those variants of concern are limbering up.


Good to hear. Since we are in such a low infection zone, we might not get a vaccine until after Labor Day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game here with -7C temps at about 10AM. It is sunny outside, but still cold when shoveling the snow from this weekend. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Beatles were on The Ed Sullivan Show in their first appearance (Feb. 9, 1964). I watched it on a B&W TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

FYI -- It is Taco Tuesday at The Café Chez Marc today. Did you know that Taco Cat spelled backwards is Taco Cat????????????????


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> Another ehmacer from long ago. The lockdown means we have more time on our hands (some of us if we don’t have small ones to home school...) I hadnt been here in 7 years.
> Ontario (and quebec I guess) seems hellbent on extending the pain, well a small number but enough for the rest of us to pay the price. My friends funeral was today, I didn’t attend because restrictions meant only close family and a couple of his longer time friends could go. Stay safe, Covid took him in just over a week


Sorry to hear about your friend, Steve. You just never know with this Covid thing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The Beatles were on The Ed Sullivan Show in their first appearance (Feb. 9, 1964). I watched it on a B&W TV.


For those of our generation I think The Beatles on the Sullivan show was a “ I remember what I was doing when” moment....that and The Moon Landing changed the world.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> FYI -- It is Taco Tuesday at The Café Chez Marc today. Did you know that Taco Cat spelled backwards is Taco Cat????????????????


Well, it will be burger day for us....Tovah can’t handle the spices in Tacos......even homemade one sadly.


----------



## Rps

used to be jwoodget said:


> Can't complain. Hope the same is true for you. Head is a bit bruised from the desk banging but Ontario really seems to want to drag out this pandemic as long as it can. Another anniversary tomorrow (celebrated with family by Zoom yesterday) which puts me in a slightly higher priority for the vaccine. Reckon that's around June 10. 😡 Stay well young man - those variants of concern are limbering up.


Morning Jim, I’m Rp.....don’t think we’ve met online here before...welcome back.


----------



## CubaMark

Feeling it in the back today, after yesterday's marathon shovelling. Our regular plow guy decided his truck couldn't handle the amount of snow that fell, and all the other fellas with tractors and such were in high demand. Our driveway is longer than most, and the snow was up to my waist in much of it. Managed to shovel out around the basement door, a path to the barn, around the car, and finally a path down to the road, but there was no way to get the car out. Good thing I work from home, and the fridge was stocked  

We finally did find a fella with a tractor and snow blower who came by in the evening. First thing he did was drop his tractor into the well-marked (with 4-foot-high orange stakes) ditch that runs down one side of our driveway. Rather embarrassed, he called his father to swing by with a 4x4 to get him back on the path, and the rest was just a matter of time.

This was, in my (probably unpopular?) opinion, just the right amount of snow. The ground was mostly bare before the storm, with a few mounds of now hard-as-ice snow from the previous event. If we'd gotten any less snow, then the tobogganers (and snowmobilers) would be wrecking themselves against the hard stuff. Now there's a nice cushion on top of it all.

In the minus-double-digits for the reset of the week, but the firewood is all piled in the basement and we're toasty-warm, even if the power should go out. 

It took awhile, but by Feb 8th, winter had finally arrived! For some, though, it was a rough day - at least three ambulance calls in Halifax for folks in distress while shovelling. Gotta pace yourself.

Stay warm and happy, amigos.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning all, 

It looks like the storms have calmed down...those with mounds of snow to deal with...Good luck and take it easy....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Well, it will be burger day for us....Tovah can’t handle the spices in Tacos......even homemade one sadly.


Errr... maybe just skip most of the hot spices when you make them at home next time... She just might like them...  


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Marc


pm-r said:


> Errr... maybe just skip most of the hot spices when you make them at home next time... She just might like them...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


In other words ..... a 🍔


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, it will be burger day for us....Tovah can’t handle the spices in Tacos......even homemade one sadly.


Today is National Pizza Day ……….. which is what we are making tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Feeling it in the back today, after yesterday's marathon shovelling. Our regular plow guy decided his truck couldn't handle the amount of snow that fell, and all the other fellas with tractors and such were in high demand. Our driveway is longer than most, and the snow was up to my waist in much of it. Managed to shovel out around the basement door, a path to the barn, around the car, and finally a path down to the road, but there was no way to get the car out. Good thing I work from home, and the fridge was stocked
> 
> We finally did find a fella with a tractor and snow blower who came by in the evening. First thing he did was drop his tractor into the well-marked (with 4-foot-high orange stakes) ditch that runs down one side of our driveway. Rather embarrassed, he called his father to swing by with a 4x4 to get him back on the path, and the rest was just a matter of time.
> 
> This was, in my (probably unpopular?) opinion, just the right amount of snow. The ground was mostly bare before the storm, with a few mounds of now hard-as-ice snow from the previous event. If we'd gotten any less snow, then the tobogganers (and snowmobilers) would be wrecking themselves against the hard stuff. Now there's a nice cushion on top of it all.
> 
> In the minus-double-digits for the reset of the week, but the firewood is all piled in the basement and we're toasty-warm, even if the power should go out.
> 
> It took awhile, but by Feb 8th, winter had finally arrived! For some, though, it was a rough day - at least three ambulance calls in Halifax for folks in distress while shovelling. Gotta pace yourself.
> 
> Stay warm and happy, amigos.


Same here, Mark. We got just over 35cm, with about 10cm overnight tonight. My knees are really hurting. Stay well and stay safe, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> It looks like the storms have calmed down...those with mounds of snow to deal with...Good luck and take it easy....


Thanks , Kim. My massive shoveling days are behind me these days.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Today is National Pizza Day ……….. which is what we are making tomorrow.


Marc, I live in Windsor.....everyday is National Pizza Day!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks , Kim. My massive shoveling days are behind me these days.



But the good old snow shovel kept at your front like everyone else, except for the invalids, just in case.

I hear it is carried that way as a sign to ward off the snow, but may not always work.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I live in Windsor.....everyday is National Pizza Day!


🍕🍕🍕🍕🍕🍕🍕❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> But the good old snow shovel kept at your front like everyone else, except for the invalids, just in case.
> 
> I hear it is carried that way as a sign to ward off the snow, but may not always work.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Back then, I shovelled a parth to get my snow blower out to the driveway, did our driveway and then the driveways of two single moms. Those were the days. Now I dig out my back yard path for the dogs and some of the driveway.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Marc
> 
> 
> In other words ..... a


Yes, but on a tortilla.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. Since we are in such a low infection zone, we might not get a vaccine until after Labor Day. We shall see.


I don't know the details but that's not how it works. The Provinces are allocated vaccines on a per capita basis. They can chose to inoculate certain high risk communities/cohorts first (e.g. high risk LTC residents, front line PSWs, First Nations) in their province but just because the Maritimes has made the rest of Canada look like amateurs in control of the coronavirus doesn't mean you should wait a second longer than us. One could argue (but don't as it's a sh*tty argument) that the Maritimes are a tinder keg due to the low rate of infection. But if you maintain your stringent controls and rapid testing you'll be fine. Just keep the new variants of concern out. Ontario and Quebec have already lost that battle, at least for B.1.1.7.
There will be a gush of vaccines in March, as was planned all along. The relative trickle we've received has largely been for photo-ops but a good percentage of those at highest risk (over 75's in communal living - if you can call some LTC homes that) have been vaccinated.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, Mark. We got just over 35cm, with about 10cm overnight tonight. My knees are really hurting. Stay well and stay safe, mi amigo.


For me, it's the back. I try to alternate right-shovel and left-shovel to spread out the muscle strain, but it's still hard on the body.

And our local school has, like many I imagine, spread out the "intake" doors for students to meet covid distancing requirements. But they haven't updated their internal policies around such things as snow removal... so the maintenance staff are literally _not allowed_ to clear the paths that students - even the youngest - are taking to get onto school grounds.

So yesterday, after my boy filled his boots walking through waist-high snow, I took matters into my own hands....










...just what I needed after doing my own driveway.... UUUFFFF!


----------



## Dr.G.

used to be jwoodget said:


> I don't know the details but that's not how it works. The Provinces are allocated vaccines on a per capita basis. They can chose to inoculate certain high risk communities/cohorts first (e.g. high risk LTC residents, front line PSWs, First Nations) in their province but just because the Maritimes has made the rest of Canada look like amateurs in control of the coronavirus doesn't mean you should wait a second longer than us. One could argue (but don't as it's a sh*tty argument) that the Maritimes are a tinder keg due to the low rate of infection. But if you maintain your stringent controls and rapid testing you'll be fine. Just keep the new variants of concern out. Ontario and Quebec have already lost that battle, at least for B.1.1.7.
> There will be a gush of vaccines in March, as was planned all along. The relative trickle we've received has largely been for photo-ops but a good percentage of those at highest risk (over 75's in communal living - if you can call some LTC homes that) have been vaccinated.


We now only have free travel between PEI and NS. NL and NB have high outbreaks recently. There has not been an active case in this area since June. So, we stay close to home and enjoy the company of friends on Zoom.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> For me, it's the back. I try to alternate right-shovel and left-shovel to spread out the muscle strain, but it's still hard on the body.
> 
> And our local school has, like many I imagine, spread out the "intake" doors for students to meet covid distancing requirements. But they haven't updated their internal policies around such things as snow removal... so the maintenance staff are literally _not allowed_ to clear the paths that students - even the youngest - are taking to get onto school grounds.
> 
> So yesterday, after my boy filled his boots walking through waist-high snow, I took matters into my own hands....
> 
> View attachment 93660
> 
> 
> ...just what I needed after doing my own driveway.... UUUFFFF!


Just about the same situation here in Lunenburg, Mark. Sadly, there is no warm weather and rain to wash it all away as before. -7C right now and very sunny. No wind, so it is nice to sit outside and chat with my next door neighbor from about 10 feet away.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice clip about Lunenburg and the Bluenose II. Enjoy ……….. along with some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Rps

Marc, you wouldn’t want warm weather would you.....wouldn’t that be a case of flooding with that much melted snow?


----------



## Rps

Maybe it’s the wine but....I used to think my clothes were shrinking because of the dryer....now I’m wondering if it’s because of the refrigerator......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, you wouldn’t want warm weather would you.....wouldn’t that be a case of flooding with that much melted snow?


Even with rain, it is a slow melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe it’s the wine but....I used to think my clothes were shrinking because of the dryer....now I’m wondering if it’s because of the refrigerator......


Good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Earthquake Details (2021-02-10)







earthquakescanada.nrcan.gc.ca





Nothing felt here.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/yarmouth-floor-shake-loud-booms-1.5909041?fbclid=IwAR3bGOPlP2UaHBISbaEQx2TsMF_rUDDWU3Exqu1Bjafb5gOyMZXx9hFWuUw


----------



## groovetube

I had no idea there were earthquakes in the east! Glad it wasn’t serious.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I had no idea there were earthquakes in the east! Glad it wasn’t serious.


Yarmouth Is at the tip of NS, far from here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coldest day of the year here, so hot coffee is going to be flowing all day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coldest day of the year here, so hot coffee is going to be flowing all day. Enjoy.


Will take 2 Marc....-8 c here with the wind chill at -17 c...but sunny. Got a dusting of snow last night but cleared it off the drive and walkway.

Question of the day....if you were stuck on a desert island what two albums or cds would you like to have?


----------



## groovetube

that would change every single day. Today, Gordon Lightfoot's sundown, and live at Leeds the who.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> that would change every single day. Today, Gordon Lightfoot's sundown, and live at Leeds the who.


I have both....The Who is an interesting choice but not on my list. I am a live album fan so my choices would be Yess Songs and Jethro Tull’s Bursting Out.


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang! 

I choose Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie) where I would wait until my Dreamboat Annie (Heart) came to rescue me.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good day Shang!
> 
> I choose Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie) where I would wait until my Dreamboat Annie (Heart) came to rescue me.


Both Arlo and Heart are interesting choices. I’ve not heard Heart live but my thoughts are they would be quite good....and Arlo is a master at story telling.....and he gets that naturally.


----------



## groovetube

The Who is a great one for the rock choice if you’re gonna be stuck with one. Zep is another. One of my circles of pals we did the entire rendition of quick one while he was away. I even tossed my floor Tom 20 feet in the air for it. Bent the rims but it was for a good cause  man they really cleaned the stones clock on that unreleased video didn’t they. No wonder the stones didn’t release that


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> The Who is a great one for the rock choice if you’re gonna be stuck with one. Zep is another. One of my circles of pals we did the entire rendition of quick one while he was away. I even tossed my floor Tom 20 feet in the air for it. Bent the rims but it was for a good cause  man they really cleaned the stones clock on that unreleased video didn’t they. No wonder the stones didn’t release that


In my opinion The Who were all about drama.....which is a good thing in a concert setting. It’s the little things in a show that resonate with the audience.....I always thought The Beatles were a dreadful live act....The Who could wipe the stage with them...another great live band is Jethro Tull....every member plays like they are on camera. Not all acts have they skill or theatrics to pull this off.....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coldest day of the year here, so hot coffee is going to be flowing all day. Enjoy.


It would be nice to have some really nice hot chocolate for an alternate choice once in a while.

If it gets much colder, you might want to have some of that rum available on the side. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> It would be nice to have some really nice hot chocolate for an alternate choice once in a while.
> 
> If it gets much colder, you might want to have some of that rum available on the side.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


On days like this Patrick it’s a double shot of both.......it’s -8c here with -17c wind chill so much like Nova Scotia’s temps. My daughter tells me it’s very windy, still, and is the most snow she has ever seen laying on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It would be nice to have some really nice hot chocolate for an alternate choice once in a while.
> 
> If it gets much colder, you might want to have some of that rum available on the side.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, we always have real hot chocolate for anyone who desires it (as I do in the afternoon).


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> On days like this Patrick it’s a double shot of both.......it’s -8c here with -17c wind chill so much like Nova Scotia’s temps. My daughter tells me it’s very windy, still, and is the most snow she has ever seen laying on the ground.


Yes, it is sunny with -4C temps, our high for the day, at 3PM.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it is sunny with -4C temps, our high for the day, at 3PM.


Marc, I’d take minus four .......


----------



## Rps

Quiet here today.....maybe everyone is snow bound. I’ve been busy practising for my next two song on the Valentine’s Day uke challenge....Bus Stop by The Hollies....who I’ve always liked, and Lionel Richie’s Hello...a song that ranks high on my list of songs I which I wrote.


----------



## groovetube

its chilly here too. a few weeks of this and hopefully it'll start to moderate. Avoiding the news a bit there's too much sensationalism on the variants and that we'll be wearing masks for 10 years right now. It'll be ok if we all just follow the science and care for our fellow man/woman. And can the screaming just stop 

I'll take a cafe mocha with a shot of something please.


----------



## Rps

Steve, will a double shot of Kahula do?


----------



## groovetube

I'll drink anything!

My first choice is always at least an 18+ year single malt.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I'll drink anything!
> 
> My first choice is always at least an 18+ year single malt.


In my younger days, but I’ve not liked spirits for many many years now...I prefer wine.


----------



## groovetube

I don’t drink the quantities I once did. That’s why I prefer a really good quality one. I’m a lover of a really well aged scotch. Prefer a scotch with nothing, maybe a drop of water. A really good brew. Not the over hopped crap the beardies are slagging these days. And wine, I love a great red. Now I’m thinking about a place with a great vibe, good friends. The food. The drink. I’m tired of all it today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I’d take minus four .......


Is it colder there? At least there will be no more snow here until next week. -8C now at just past 8PM.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Is it colder there? At least there will be no more snow here until next week. -8C now at just past 8PM.


Morning All
Very cold here this morning - cat refused to go out!
Another grey day
I would appreciate a hot chocolate please Marc, then I have to get back to work - refinishing the front entryway. Drywall, plaster dust dust dust!

Anyway, Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All
> Very cold here this morning - cat refused to go out!
> Another grey day
> I would appreciate a hot chocolate please Marc, then I have to get back to work - refinishing the front entryway. Drywall, plaster dust dust dust!
> 
> Anyway, Have a good day everybody.


Hot chocolate coming right up, Bill …………… and coffee for everyone else …………. or tea. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Bill, et al. Grey and cold here as well. Kind of boring today, may start getting ready for my taxes.

Might have steak tonight...depends how I feel. Was watching the Roman Empire last night on Netflix...up to Caligula.....interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Bill, et al. Grey and cold here as well. Kind of boring today, may start getting ready for my taxes.
> 
> Might have steak tonight...depends how I feel. Was watching the Roman Empire last night on Netflix...up to Caligula.....interesting.


Afternoon,Rp. Sunny and -2C here at 2PM. A quiet day. Was working on my taxes this morning. Can't figure out how to take Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier, as a deduction, as I can our three doxies. The three doxies were born in Canada, but Molly was born in Finland, and has dual Irish/Finnish "citizenship" (dogs are citizens in Europe, but not North America). Dogs are considered livestock by Agriculture Canada, so I claim them as if I was a farmer. Still, Molly may just have to be here and a drain on my income. Such is Life. Luckily, she is cute and funny.

Care for some freshly brewed BT coffee???


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon,Rp. Sunny and -2C here at 2PM. A quiet day. Was working on my taxes this morning. Can't figure out how to take Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier, as a deduction, as I can our three doxies. The three doxies were born in Canada, but Molly was born in Finland, and has dual Irish/Finnish "citizenship" (dogs are citizens in Europe, but not North America). Dogs are considered livestock by Agriculture Canada, so I claim them as if I was a farmer. Still, Molly may just have to be here and a drain on my income. Such is Life. Luckily, she is cute and funny.
> 
> Care for some freshly brewed BT coffee???


Please Marc, I’ll take a cup or two.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang! 

I'm happy to join in with a hot chocolate, that sounds wonderful! 

Groove..."Beardies" LOL! I had not heard that expression before...but I believe I instantly know who you are talking about....young 20 something men.., right? So appropriate. Woe to the young 20 something male who just cannot grow a beard! 

Rp - looking forward to hearing your new Valentine's Day songs. Did you complete your Dylan quest, or are you just taking a temporary detour from it? Sounds like the Valentine's Day programming I recently contributed to is being well received and played daily+ in the LTC centres here.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang!
> 
> I'm happy to join in with a hot chocolate, that sounds wonderful!
> 
> Groove..."Beardies" LOL! I had not heard that expression before...but I believe I instantly know who you are talking about....young 20 something men.., right? So appropriate. Woe to the young 20 something male who just cannot grow a beard!
> 
> Rp - looking forward to hearing your new Valentine's Day songs. Did you complete your Dylan quest, or are you just taking a temporary detour from it? Sounds like the Valentine's Day programming I recently contributed to is being well received and played daily+ in the LTC centres here.


Hi Kim, I’m taking a bit of a break from Dylan as Valentine’s Day is so close. I’m working on a series of songs building up from one chord to many. I’ve built a list of one chord songs to use as a teaching aid for new ukulele players ( there’s arrogance for you, as I’m a newbie myself ) but the idea is to do songs to build on your strumming ability rather than chord changes. Since I’m in the old fart category getting the loose and quick strumming is more difficult than chord changes.

Im sure Groove would get this with his drumming students and their stick work.

It‘s great to hear your work is being appreciated in the LTCs...on behalf of them, if I may, thank you for helping to brighten someone’s day.


----------



## Rps

An afternoon smile for you...

It's Saturday morning and Bob's just about to set off on his round of golf, when he realizes that he forgot to tell his wife that the guy who fixes the washing machine is coming around at noon. So he heads back to the clubhouse and phones home.
"Hello?" says a little girl's voice.
"Hi, honey, it's Daddy," says Bob. "Is Mommy near the phone?"
"No, Daddy. She's upstairs in the bedroom with Uncle Frank."
After a brief pause, Bob says, "But you haven't got an Uncle Frank, honey!"
"Yes, I do, and he's upstairs in the bedroom with Mommy!"
"Okay, then. Here's what I want you do. Put down the phone, run upstairs and knock on the bedroom door and shout in to Mommy and Uncle Frank that my car's just pulled up outside the house."
"Okay, Daddy!" A few minutes later, the little girl comes back to the phone. "Well, I did what you said, Daddy."
"And what happened?"
"Well, Mommy jumped out of bed with no clothes on and ran around screaming, then she tripped over the rug and went out the front window and now she's Just laying there crying"
"Oh, my God! What about Uncle Frank?"
"He jumped out of bed with no clothes on too, and he was all scared and he jumped out the back window into the swimming pool. But he must have forgot that last week you took out all the water to clean it, so he hit the bottom of the swimming pool and now he's just laying there not moving."
There is a long pause.
"Swimming pool? Is this 854-7039?"


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Groove..."_*Beardies*_" LOL! I had not heard that expression before...but I believe I instantly know who you are talking about....


My sister would die without her Beardies...











A very common term for the breed in this area.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> My sister would die without her Beardies...
> 
> View attachment 93666
> 
> 
> 
> A very common term for the breed in this area.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Is that an English Sheep Dog Patrick?


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> My sister would die without her Beardies...
> 
> View attachment 93666
> 
> 
> 
> A very common term for the breed in this area.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


So cute. 
Coincidentally, "Beardies" is a common term for Ziggy's type of Lizard, Bearded Dragons....apparently, this beardie thing is not new, it's just spreading to other species...


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Is that an English Sheep Dog Patrick?



Yes RP, believe that is their proper breed name.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Please Marc, I’ll take a cup or two.


Coming right up, Rp. Freshly brewed.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yes RP, believe that is their proper breed name.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Looks like a well groomed bearded collie. I have owned an Old English Sheepdog and they look differently with a different coat.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a well groomed bearded collie. I have owned an Old English Sheepdog and they look differently with a different coat.


I have to vacuum Guinness’s hair on the floor almost every single day...it’s like knitting a small dog....wouldn’t want to guess how much either of those bred shed.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> wouldn’t want to guess how much either of those bred shed. ...



Old English Sheepdog...


> They’re actually right up there with heavy shedding breeds like the Akita and Leonberger for example. But there is one thing the OES has going for it that most heavy shedders don’t.
> 
> And that is that, because they have such long, shaggy coats, most of the hair they lose gets trapped in their coat. So a good portion of the hair they do shed stays on their body and doesn’t come off until after you brush them.











Do Old English Sheepdogs Shed? (OES Shedding Guide)


Old English Sheepdogs are large, gentle bear-like dogs that originates from England, where they were mostly used to drove cattle over long, dusty country roads in the late 18th century. Do they shed much? Old English Sheepdogs shed a moderate to heavy amount of hair year round, and they have a...




stopmydogshedding.com





Please, please don't mention any of the hairless breeds, they are so pathetic and useless looking... just different rat breeds I think...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> View attachment 93669


A classic.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ... ... ...



LOL. Excellent. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,



Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I’m taking a bit of a break from Dylan as Valentine’s Day is so close. I’m working on a series of songs building up from one chord to many. I’ve built a list of one chord songs to use as a teaching aid for new ukulele players ( there’s arrogance for you, as I’m a newbie myself ) but the idea is to do songs to build on your strumming ability rather than chord changes.


Rp - I don't feel that newbies teaching other new ukulele players is arrogant at all....I've always felt that the best way to learn something is to try to explain it to someone else.....and I also think there's merit in learning from someone who is only a step or two ahead of you...sometimes the seasoned pros are challenged to remember how difficult some basic things can be for beginners.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> 
> Rp - I don't feel that newbies teaching other new ukulele players is arrogant at all....I've always felt that the best way to learn something is to try to explain it to someone else.....and I also think there's merit in learning from someone who is only a step or two ahead of you...sometimes the seasoned pros are challenged to remember how difficult some basic things can be for beginners.


Thanks Kim. Here is my final song of my Valentine’s Day Challenge....it’s on my “ I wish I wrote it list”. Better still if I could sing it but the sentiment is there...


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Thanks Kim. Here is my final song of my Valentine’s Day Challenge....it’s on my “ I wish I wrote it list”. Better still if I could sing it but the sentiment is there...


Nice job Rp....beautiful song. You managed some quick chord changes quite well too. 

I'm now working on two songs, one _And So it Goe_s (Billy Joel) and _Besame Mucho_ (Consuela Velazquez)


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Nice job Rp....beautiful song. You managed some quick chord changes quite well too.
> 
> I'm now working on two songs, one _And So it Goe_s (Billy Joel) and _Besame Mucho_ (Consuela Velazquez)


the And So It Goes looks interesting...here are the uke chords





__





And So It Goes by Billy Joel - Ukulele Chords and PDF






stewartgreenhill.com





I’m working on Piano Man...that is a bit more challenging for me, but with practice you might be able to recognise it😉😉😉


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Valentine's Day to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

been locked away with a recording project handed me a few days ago. Have a few more long days on it yet, one of the most challenging things I've ever done. There was a well known drummer who would have gotten this but is apparently extremely difficult to work with and more people are avoiding him. He is technically much better than me but he is losing work fast. So this really shows, it isn't just technical ability that's important. It may be a prerequisite to be able to do the work needed, of course, but there are many more factors to this all.

Chilly chilly days.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> been locked away with a recording project handed me a few days ago. Have a few more long days on it yet, one of the most challenging things I've ever done. There was a well known drummer who would have gotten this but is apparently extremely difficult to work with and more people are avoiding him. He is technically much better than me but he is losing work fast. So this really shows, it isn't just technical ability that's important. It may be a prerequisite to be able to do the work needed, of course, but there are many more factors to this all.
> 
> Chilly chilly days.


This tells me that you are well known as well. So congrats....and that’s the sign of a true professional I think as well....stay safe as the beat goes on.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to one and all. Paix, mes amis.
> View attachment 93670


Same to all.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rps said:


> Same to all.


Good Morning Everyone & Happy Valentine's day to all.

We have SUNSHINE!
A light dusting of very sparkly snow overnight with brilliant sunshine making it dazzle!!

Great change from dull grey, makes everything special / lively.

I'd like a cup of your fine coffee Marc and a cup for everyone else - on me!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> been locked away with a recording project handed me a few days ago. Have a few more long days on it yet, one of the most challenging things I've ever done. There was a well known drummer who would have gotten this but is apparently extremely difficult to work with and more people are avoiding him. He is technically much better than me but he is losing work fast. So this really shows, it isn't just technical ability that's important. It may be a prerequisite to be able to do the work needed, of course, but there are many more factors to this all.
> 
> Chilly chilly days.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Everyone & Happy Valentine's day to all.
> 
> We have SUNSHINE!
> A light dusting of very sparkly snow overnight with brilliant sunshine making it dazzle!!
> 
> Great change from dull grey, makes everything special / lively.
> 
> I'd like a cup of your fine coffee Marc and a cup for everyone else - on me!


Coffee coming right up, Bill. A dull -2C this morning, with some snow and freezing rain in the forecast for Monday night into Tuesday. Hope we keep our power. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Maybe it’s the wine but.....on Valentine’s Day one should never buy flowers from a Monk, because after all....only you can prevent florist friars.....


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> This tells me that you are well known as well. So congrats....and that’s the sign of a true professional I think as well....stay safe as the beat goes on.


Ha ha no. I’m just a working musician, who has paid a lot of dues and learned some things often the hard way.


----------



## KC4

Happy Valentine's Day Gang! 

Thanks for the coffee Bill! Enjoy your sunshine! It's overcast here in Calgary, so far. 

Good luck on your recording project Groove...are you recording it at your home or do you need to go in to a studio? 
I am participating in a virtual choir project - we all record our parts individually at home and submit them to those with the skills to combine them all into one production.


----------



## groovetube

I have a studio in my house, it took me years to build it. (And save and pay off the gear) Most studios that I know of are pretty much shut down. Only the owners and related people are in them as far as I know.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I have a studio in my house, it took me years to build it. (And save and pay off the gear) Most studios that I know of are pretty much shut down. Only the owners and related people are in them as far as I know.


Steve, do you think that Covid will change the future of studio work....moving to home studios more. Some of these Zoom productions are outstanding.....like those who work to support office workers....the cleaners, coffee shops, mail room workers....with so many working at home those support workers maybe a thing of the past....can studios be far behind?


----------



## Dr.G.

I used to tell this to my on-campus students as a definition of "chutzpah".

A mother and her son are walking by a river. The child gets to close to the bank and falls in. The water is very cold and the child gets into difficulty.
“ Help! My son is drowning” She cries.
A passer by jumps into the cold water and rescues the drowning child. He pulls him to safety and after giving the child mouth to mouth resuscitation lays panting on the river bank.
The mother raps the recovering child in her coat and says to his rescuer.
“ So where’s his hat?”


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I used to tell this to my on-campus students as a definition of "chutzpah".
> 
> A mother and her son are walking by a river. The child gets to close to the bank and falls in. The water is very cold and the child gets into difficulty.
> “ Help! My son is drowning” She cries.
> A passer by jumps into the cold water and rescues the drowning child. He pulls him to safety and after giving the child mouth to mouth resuscitation lays panting on the river bank.
> The mother raps the recovering child in her coat and says to his rescuer.
> “ So where’s his hat?”


Webster would be pleased!


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Steve, do you think that Covid will change the future of studio work....moving to home studios more. Some of these Zoom productions are outstanding.....like those who work to support office workers....the cleaners, coffee shops, mail room workers....with so many working at home those support workers maybe a thing of the past....can studios be far behind?


oh probably. Like others I intend to continue using what I’ve invested a great deal of money into. The only thing is, many people have bought substandard gear and don’t really have a great deal of knowledge in recording, so there’ll always be a need for professional services. I spent a great deal of time honing my skills in recording and mixing, and I have a long ways to go in my view yet.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> oh probably. Like others I intend to continue using what I’ve invested a great deal of money into. The only thing is, many people have bought substandard gear and don’t really have a great deal of knowledge in recording, so there’ll always be a need for professional services. I spent a great deal of time honing my skills in recording and mixing, and I have a long ways to go in my view yet.


Steve, I remember during my band days....we had a set of drums, two guitars and me on bass....like everyone else in the world it seemed...but if you had a keyboard in your band it was WOW! Now, just look at what the electronic keyboards can do today...literally an orchestra in a box...now look at the amps and digital apps that go with them...you have some shaping amps which have 1000s of tones....again a studio in a box. Even a very simple app like Apple’s GarageBand would have rivalled any studio time we could have afforded back then.....


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Steve, I remember during my band days....we had a set of drums, two guitars and me on bass....like everyone else in the world it seemed...but if you had a keyboard in your band it was WOW! Now, just look at what the electronic keyboards can do today...literally an orchestra in a box...now look at the amps and digital apps that go with them...you have some shaping amps which have 1000s of tones....again a studio in a box. Even a very simple app like Apple’s GarageBand would have rivalled any studio time we could have afforded back then.....


True. I run sample rigs and backing track systems and wear in ears to listen and play to a click these days, it’s sometimes scary even for me  the rig I use in my house would be almost unimaginable in the 70s or even the 80s. I’m modeling a 24 channel vintage neve console. Incidentally Rupert neve just passed away, he was the one who developed the preamp that the majority of all music we listen to was recorded through.


----------



## groovetube

I will add, garageband is fantastic. Apple really through the gauntlet down with that release. If you’ve ever gotten into logic, it’s not expensive and if you’ve spent time learning garageband it’s a natural progression. Logic is intimidating at the very first, it is incredibly powerful but it’s probably easier than you think.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I will add, garageband is fantastic. Apple really through the gauntlet down with that release. If you’ve ever gotten into logic, it’s not expensive and if you’ve spent time learning garageband it’s a natural progression. Logic is intimidating at the very first, it is incredibly powerful but it’s probably easier than you think.


Steve, my wife has put together some fantastic riffs in GB. I’m just getting into it and am looking for a GB for dummies on the iPad. Trouble with the iPad is I don’t think there is a way to hookup an iRig device for my guitar and such...might have to move to my MacBook Air.


----------



## groovetube

I personally think you’re better off using a MacBook Air. But you can get interfaces for the iPad as far as I know.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, I guess I have the keys to the shop....coffee anyone? We are expecting 10inches of snow today........need I say more


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rps said:


> Morning all, I guess I have the keys to the shop....coffee anyone? We are expecting 10inches of snow today........need I say more


Good Morning everybody, hope all are well.

It has started!
Forecast predicts 20 -25 cm by Tuesday.
I guess we are still in Lockdown - Snow-down?

Well, we do have some wine on hand. lots of food, power back-up ready, and a new computer.

Just need a cup (or two) of fortified coffee, and we are all set.


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning everybody, hope all are well.
> 
> It has started!
> Forecast predicts 20 -25 cm by Tuesday.
> I guess we are still in Lockdown - Snow-down?
> 
> Well, we do have some wine on hand. lots of food, power back-up ready, and a new computer.
> 
> Just need a cup (or two) of fortified coffee, and we are all set.


Morning Bill...yup looks like Southern Ontario will get whacked for sure....10 inches here is unheard of....so no movement for a while.


----------



## Rps

A morning smile on this winter’s day.

Two bulls are standing in the field when the farmer arrives with a new cow. One bull sez to the other , “ who’s the new heifer?”, to which the other replies, “ don’t know never seen herbivore”.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, I guess I have the keys to the shop....coffee anyone? We are expecting 10inches of snow today........need I say more


Morning, Rp. Did you say 10 inches or cms???? Wow. Good luck if it is in inches. Will it be dry or wet snow?>


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning everybody, hope all are well.
> 
> It has started!
> Forecast predicts 20 -25 cm by Tuesday.
> I guess we are still in Lockdown - Snow-down?
> 
> Well, we do have some wine on hand. lots of food, power back-up ready, and a new computer.
> 
> Just need a cup (or two) of fortified coffee, and we are all set.


Good luck to you as well, Bill.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Did you say 10 inches or cms???? Wow. Good luck if it is in inches. Will it be dry or wet snow?>


It will be inches Marc....and probably wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A morning smile on this winter’s day.
> 
> Two bulls are standing in the field when the farmer arrives with a new cow. One bull sez to the other , “ who’s the new heifer?”, to which the other replies, “ don’t know never seen herbivore”.


Good one, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It will be inches Marc....and probably wet.


Yuk. We got 40cm of that snow a couple of weeks ago and it is still with us. Sunny and -1C here now, with an ice storm for us on Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heritage Day here in Nova Scotia. All provinces except NL has some sort of holiday today.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Rp.


herbivore!.. HERBIVORE!

Setting a new level.

I quote Charlie Brown...
"Good Grief!!"
😅😂🤣


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang. It's Family Day in Alberta.

EEEEk. Looks like there is going to be a dump of snow for the Ontarians. Stay safe and warm.

Marc - how are you feeling these days?


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> herbivore!.. HERBIVORE!
> 
> Setting a new level.
> 
> I quote Charlie Brown...
> "Good Grief!!"
> 😅😂🤣


Thanx Bill, you know what they say...” when you’re snowed in it causes your mind to drift”


----------



## Rps

Well, cleared out the first 4 inches.....my reward will be another 8 to 10 inches starting around 6 pm. Fun....


----------



## groovetube

I haven’t looked out there. I just finished a big work thing. I should pop my head up out of my basement studio and see. I hear there’s shoveling to be done?


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I haven’t looked out there. I just finished a big work thing. I should pop my head up out of my basement studio and see. I hear there’s shoveling to be done?


yup....do you have room to move it where you live?


----------



## groovetube

Within reason, I’m right downtown and even though we’re lucky enough to be in a detached, there’s our front yard er postage stamp that is twice as deep as many downtown house fronts, but the garage in back, they’re all side by side, not a lot of room.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Within reason, I’m right downtown and even though we’re lucky enough to be in a detached, there’s our front yard er postage stamp that is twice as deep as many downtown house fronts, but the garage in back, they’re all side by side, not a lot of room.


I have a friend whose daughter lived downtown and there was only street parking...so she couldn’t move the car because of the snow and you couldn’t move the snow because of the cars.........


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang. It's Family Day in Alberta.
> 
> EEEEk. Looks like there is going to be a dump of snow for the Ontarians. Stay safe and warm.
> 
> Marc - how are you feeling these days?


Much better, Kim. I was put on another diuretic and it worked wonders. Cleared out the water around my heart and lungs. I have outside shoveling snow and ice from the driveway, taking my time, but I could do so whereas before the new meds I could not walk up a flight of stairs. 
How are you these days? Any puppy pics?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well, cleared out the first 4 inches.....my reward will be another 8 to 10 inches starting around 6 pm. Fun....


Stay safe, mon ami. bonne chance.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> I have a friend whose daughter lived downtown and there was only street parking...so she couldn’t move the car because of the snow and you couldn’t move the snow because of the cars.........


A lot of streets are that way, our first house was street parking and doing what I do that was hell. Very lucky to have a big red brick garage now with laneway access. It technically a 2 car garage but I have a lot of tools so... its one for now  I love having it. If I had more money I'd put a second floor on it and that would be my studio! There are now a number of these garages now in my neighbourhood that have been redone as small 2 story houses. Thats next I guess if you're not bulldozed over for more condos.


----------



## Dr.G.

The freezing rain has just started. If I am not online tomorrow, we lost power here in Lunenburg, NS. Someone else needs to make the coffee. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Well, just coming off of a nice three day Valentine’s Day/Family Day long weekend. Good time with the family. No new TV until Resident Alien in Wednesday night (one of our new favourites along with WandaVision). Hope you all had a pleasant weekend too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No overnight snow, just some freezing drizzle. Freezing rain to come soon and then just rain. Power still on, so coffee is brewing and pancakes for anyone who would like some today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Within reason, I’m right downtown and even though we’re lucky enough to be in a detached, there’s our front yard er postage stamp that is twice as deep as many downtown house fronts, but the garage in back, they’re all side by side, not a lot of room.


I have a friend whose daughter lived downtown and there was only street parking...so she couldn’t move the car because of the snow and you couldn’t move the snow because of the cars.........


Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. No overnight snow, just some freezing drizzle. Freezing rain to come soon and then just rain. Power still on, so coffee is brewing and pancakes for anyone who would like some today. Enjoy.





Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. No overnight snow, just some freezing drizzle. Freezing rain to come soon and then just rain. Power still on, so coffee is brewing and pancakes for anyone who would like some today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Rps said:


> I have a friend whose daughter lived downtown and there was only street parking...so she couldn’t move the car because of the snow and you couldn’t move the snow because of the cars.........


G


Rps said:


> I have a friend whose daughter lived downtown and there was only street parking...so she couldn’t move the car because of the snow and you couldn’t move the snow because of the cars.........


Morning all. I seem to be caught in an endless loop of picking up prior posts when I reply....anyone have this?

Just finished doing the drive and walkway....14 inches high.....glad I have a snowblower


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> G
> 
> 
> Morning all. I seem to be caught in an endless loop of picking up prior posts when I reply....anyone have this?
> 
> Just finished doing the drive and walkway....14 inches high.....glad I have a snowblower


Good to hear of your snow blower. Is it light snow or wet snow?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear of your snow blower. Is it light snow or wet snow?


It’s a mixture of both....heavy on the bottom and about an inch of light dust on top...way to heavy to shovel for me


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Much better, Kim. I was put on another diuretic and it worked wonders. Cleared out the water around my heart and lungs. I have outside shoveling snow and ice from the driveway, taking my time, but I could do so whereas before the new meds I could not walk up a flight of stairs.
> How are you these days? Any puppy pics?


Yay! That's good news - must be such a relief to be able to breathe better. 
I'm doing well thanks. No new puppy pics - I'll see if I can get Kacey to send some.


----------



## KC4

I've been talking with some friends from Texas.....they are really struggling with the persistent cold and snow.....their homes are just not built for this, their vehicles aren't equipped for this and of course, they just don't have the life experience, gear/equipment and tools to cope. Their furnaces are sized to merely take the chill off a moderately cool house...Lots of things (like AC drain lines) that are freezing. Most of them are bundled up inside their homes....with rolling power outages. 
Here's an eerie shot of Houston from last night: 










It shows one of the business centres lit, but other areas in blackouts.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I've been talking with some friends from Texas.....they are really struggling with the persistent cold and snow.....their homes are just not built for this, their vehicles aren't equipped for this and of course, they just don't have the life experience, gear/equipment and tools to cope. Their furnaces are sized to merely take the chill off a moderately cool house...Lots of things (like AC drain lines) that are freezing. Most of them are bundled up inside their homes....with rolling power outages.
> Here's an eerie shot of Houston from last night:
> 
> 
> View attachment 93671
> 
> It shows one of the business centres lit, but other areas in blackouts.


Kim, the biggest issue is ice on the above ground power lines...that and the roads....I have a dear friend in Arkansas...same thing...however she lived in Canada for about 20 years before moving back so she understands this type of weather. Not fun ...we had a minor case of this about 5 years ago here....it was -45 and many of the older homes weren’t built for that temperature...many burst water pipes and such.....feel sorry for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It’s a mixture of both....heavy on the bottom and about an inch of light dust on top...way to heavy to shovel for me


Heavy on the bottom is the worst. The snow blower can't throw it as far. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yay! That's good news - must be such a relief to be able to breathe better.
> I'm doing well thanks. No new puppy pics - I'll see if I can get Kacey to send some.


Thanks, Kim. Check out my Face Book page for the pics of Molly when we brought her home four years ago.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, the biggest issue is ice on the above ground power lines...that and the roads....I have a dear friend in Arkansas...same thing...however she lived in Canada for about 20 years before moving back so she understands this type of weather. Not fun ...we had a minor case of this about 5 years ago here....it was -45 and many of the older homes weren’t built for that temperature...many burst water pipes and such.....feel sorry for them.


I do too Rp... I'm predicting that Texas will soon declare a state of emergency. People were told to prepare for 1/2 hour power outages, but are experiencing 24 hour+ outages. First told to continually run their water to keep pipes/sewers open and from freezing, then told to shut the water off to their homes and drain their pipes. 
I'm also concerned for the very many homeless people there. Where can they go? - the system is not set-up for this.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Heavy on the bottom is the worst. The snow blower can't throw it as far. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Well finally finished...started a 9:30 am and I’m done ( in more ways than one ) at 2 pm.

Now waiting for the second batch this Thursday....fun.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I do too Rp... I'm predicting that Texas will soon declare a state of emergency. People were told to prepare for 1/2 hour power outages, but are experiencing 24 hour+ outages. First told to continually run their water to keep pipes/sewers open and from freezing, then told to shut the water off to their homes and drain their pipes.
> I'm also concerned for the very many homeless people there. Where can they go? - the system is not set-up for this.


I agree...and there are many who live in mobile or park model homes...not much insulation there.....hopefully it will warm up soon.


----------



## groovetube

Well we got our dump of snow, Ive done the front, taking a breather and need to do the back and behind the garage. The city (I assume) did the rare thing of plowing the sidewalks here which they normally don't do. Thankful for that as this much snow, it gets tougher to find places to put it with houses this tight together.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Well we got our dump of snow, Ive done the front, taking a breather and need to do the back and behind the garage. The city (I assume) did the rare thing of plowing the sidewalks here which they normally don't do. Thankful for that as this much snow, it gets tougher to find places to put it with houses this tight together.


Been there.....in Bowmanville we had so much snow one year I wasn’t tall enough to shovel it over the previous mount of snow...and my snowblower could shoot it over that either. So it was a scoop and walk around looking for a place to dump it. ......it took hours to do....don’t miss that.


----------



## KC4

I watched my neighbour do a brilliant thing the last time we experienced a major dump of snow here....
When there was about 6 inches of snow on the road, he got into his car and drove back and forth over the curb-side road in front of his house, trampling all the snow down...he repeated this every few hours as it kept snowing, continuing to roll over the snow, making it into a hard pack beneath his tires. Nowhere to remove it? Flatten it down into hard-pack and park on top of it. Seemed to work quite well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well finally finished...started a 9:30 am and I’m done ( in more ways than one ) at 2 pm.
> 
> Now waiting for the second batch this Thursday....fun.


Wow!!! You have done well, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well we got our dump of snow, Ive done the front, taking a breather and need to do the back and behind the garage. The city (I assume) did the rare thing of plowing the sidewalks here which they normally don't do. Thankful for that as this much snow, it gets tougher to find places to put it with houses this tight together.


Good to hear, Steve. I recall those days during big snow storms in St. John's, NL looking to find places to put the snow.


----------



## groovetube

Oh man. That last pic. That would paralyze the downtown for weeks! In fact I believe the time I recall we had a snowfall anywhere near that was late 90s when our mayor called in the army!

it wasn’t us believe me


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Oh man. That last pic. That would paralyze the downtown for weeks! In fact I believe the time I recall we had a snowfall anywhere near that was late 90s when our mayor called in the army!
> 
> it wasn’t us believe me


That picture was of St. John's last year at the end of Jan. The army had to be called out. Five feet of snow in three days. St. John's was closed down for almost three days. The picture of me shoveling was from a storm that dumped five feet of snow in ten days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I hope this finds everyone who has snow getting ahead of this "winter madness". Bonne chance, mes amis. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

My waiter asks "How do you like your steak, sir?"
I reply "Like winning an argument with my wife."
The waiter then replies "Then rare it shall be."


----------



## Dr.G.

For all you drummers out there a simple question.

If you suddenly decide to retire from this profession/love-hobby, will there be repercussions?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dad joke!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> My waiter asks "How do you like your steak, sir?"
> I reply "Like winning an argument with my wife."
> The waiter then replies "Then rare it shall be."


Good one!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> For all you drummers out there a simple question.
> 
> If you suddenly decide to retire from this profession/love-hobby, will there be repercussions?


Only if you snare a position as a Beat Cop as a status cymbal.


----------



## groovetube

hard to top that one.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> hard to top that one.


Insert rim shot here.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang,
The weather has loosened its icy grip on this city....enough that I found a walk outside was a pleasant option.

I sure hope that all of those contending with unusual weather are coping well today.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> The weather has loosened its icy grip on this city....enough that I found a walk outside was a pleasant option.
> 
> I sure hope that all of those contending with unusual weather are coping well today.


we are at -8 today with about 2 more inches coming....but we will be hitting +5 or +6 on Tuesday. After moving 14 inches of snow yesterday from the drive and walkway I got a gift from the snow plow....a 1 foot high 3 foot wide span of frozen snow drift on the bottom of my driveway this morning....took an hour but got that cleared.


----------



## groovetube

all shovelled here, more coming here too tomorrow evening apparently.

Guess we'll, have to stay, home. I guess!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> we are at -8 today with about 2 more inches coming....but we will be hitting +5 or +6 on Tuesday. After moving 14 inches of snow yesterday from the drive and walkway I got a gift from the snow plow....a 1 foot high 3 foot wide span of frozen snow drift on the bottom of my driveway this morning....took an hour but got that cleared.


I know that experience/frustration well.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Insert rim shot here.


A lamb, a drum and a snake fall off a cliff.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we await the answer to Kim's joke.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp. what school do your grandchildren attend? Just read this in the local paper -- "The province announced a COVID-19 case connected to Beaver Bank-Monarch Drive Elementary in HRM late yesterday. The school will be closed until Tuesday. "


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp. what school do your grandchildren attend? Just read this in the local paper -- "The province announced a COVID-19 case connected to Beaver Bank-Monarch Drive Elementary in HRM late yesterday. The school will be closed until Tuesday. "


[QUOTE="Dr.G., post: 2735163, member: 336"

Marc, they go to Tupper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> [QUOTE="Dr.G., post: 2735163, member: 336"
> 
> Marc, they go to Tupper.


Good to hear. Hope they are all well and safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue Jays to open 2021 season at spring training home in Florida | CBC Sports 

Wonder where they will play this year?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Blue Jays to open 2021 season at spring training home in Florida | CBC Sports
> 
> Wonder where they will play this year?


My guess Buffalo....


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> A lamb, a drum and a snake fall off a cliff.....


“ zzzzs, boom, baaaa. ?


----------



## groovetube

you have it backwards


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang! 



Rps said:


> Insert rim shot here.





KC4 said:


> A lamb, a drum and a snake fall off a cliff.....





Rps said:


> “ zzzzs, boom, baaaa. ?





groovetube said:


> you have it backwards


And, of course, the drummer has it correct! 
The rim shot sound effect as they hit bottom.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, the drummer has it correct!
> The rim shot sound effect as they hit bottom.


That’s why I was a bass player.....


----------



## KC4

How's everybody doing with the snow today? I'm hearing from my Texan friends that they are still contending with extreme (for them) cold and power outages. It is forecast to start warming up as early as tomorrow - I hope that forecast is correct.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> That’s why I was a bass player.....


ha ha ha that's funnier than many people may realize ha ha.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> How's everybody doing with the snow today? I'm hearing from my Texan friends that they are still contending with extreme (for them) cold and power outages. It is forecast to start warming up as early as tomorrow - I hope that forecast is correct.


I hear it will move to 18c soon....not sure how much snow they have but if a lot flooding may be a concern. Wouldn’t want to be an ERCOT exec right about now...
But hey the CEO lives in Michigan....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I hear it will move to 18c soon....not sure how much snow they have but if a lot flooding may be a concern. Wouldn’t want to be an ERCOT exec right about now...
> But hey the CEO lives in Michigan....


They didn't have much in the way of snow - just a few inches... and exterior flooding would not likely be a problem...they are equipped to deal with excessive water/flash floods. 

However, I expect there will be a great deal of interior/localized flooding as cracked pipes thaw. Eeesh.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> They didn't have much in the way of snow - just a few inches... and exterior flooding would not likely be a problem...they are equipped to deal with excessive water/flash floods.
> 
> However, I expect there will be a great deal of interior/localized flooding as cracked pipes thaw. Eeesh.


Not meaning to be political here, but one of the first things governments usually cut or drawdown on are the control features.....inspectors, regulations, upgrade and maintenance, in my 15 years in risk management bad things always happen when that is done.....this is just the latest example....that and Texas’ view that it is a quasi-independent country...those two issues will need to be addressed or this will happen again.


----------



## KC4

AAAAAND most Houstonian's home insurance will not cover the damage.....I remember damage due to freezing weather conditions was a standard exception to coverage....I laughed and shook my head at it at the time.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> AAAAAND most Houstonian's home insurance will not cover the damage.....I remember damage due to freezing weather conditions was a standard exception to coverage....I laughed and shook my head at it at the time.


Yup.....we have an issue here with flooding. When the area was hit by the massive rain floods many of the insurance companies adjusted their policies to reduce the stock coverage amount or withdrew coverage of that type of damage as stock.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> AAAAAND most Houstonian's home insurance will not cover the damage.....I remember damage due to freezing weather conditions was a standard exception to coverage....I laughed and shook my head at it at the time.


Kim a solution will be a change to the building codes....new homes will have to be built with the changing weather in mind....however it won’t fix already established one. Add on power generators would be a good business right about now....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Yup.....we have an issue here with flooding. When the area was hit by the massive rain floods many of the insurance companies adjusted their policies to reduce the stock coverage amount or withdrew coverage of that type of damage as stock.


Yep.... coverage for flood and sometimes hurricane damage was also a standard exception. You could get a rider put on your policy for _limited_ coverage but it would be cost prohibitive. 

Houston was built on a massive low lying coastal plain/marsh area so people learned to manage water effectively with numerous bayous and a standard practice of building on a hill. I understood why all the houses in our neighbourhood were built at least 3 feet higher than the road when the first big flood I experienced put the rushing water line half way up the lawn. 

The other weird thing about the insurance coverage in Houston was that the property's insurance claim history stayed with the property, not the previous owner who was claim happy. We found that one out the hard way.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim a solution will be a change to the building codes....new homes will have to be built with the changing weather in mind....however it won’t fix already established one. Add on power generators would be a good business right about now....


Yes, about 10-20% of the population already have portable power generators....due to power outages pretty much every year due to hurricanes. I been hearing how some of my friends have been using/sharing power from those who have these portable generators to at least keep phones and computers charged. 

However, the power outage has been so protracted that getting gasoline or diesel to keep powering them is the new issue.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yep.... coverage for flood and sometimes hurricane damage was also a standard exception. You could get a rider put on your policy for _limited_ coverage but it would be cost prohibitive.
> 
> Houston was built on a massive low lying coastal plain/marsh area so people learned to manage water effectively with numerous bayous and a standard practice of building on a hill. I understood why all the houses in our neighbourhood were built at least 3 feet higher than the road when the first big flood I experienced put the rushing water line half way up the lawn.
> 
> The other weird thing about the insurance coverage in Houston was that the property's insurance claim history stayed with the property, not the previous owner who was claim happy. We found that one out the hard way.


The U.S. has some strange flood plain regulations.....in Florida, and I suspect Texas flood areas, they have a National Flood Insurance which rebuilds flooded homes....almost in perpetuity.....but logic suggests you move the homes to dry areas......additionally, in those areas susceptible to climatic disasters there is either no coverage, or as you say cost prohibitive coverage when the logical thing to do is not build in those areas. If you can’t get volcano protection don’t build around Mt. Etna. Usually you need a disaster to motivate people. In Winnipeg Duff Roblin built a flood way which cost millions...he was the brunt of many jokes as they called it Duff’s Folly........that was until a flood of the century came and if it wasn’t for the floodway would have wiped out Winnipeg.....it takes courage to put in place and keep controls for a future disaster


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My guess Buffalo....


We shall see


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> How's everybody doing with the snow today? I'm hearing from my Texan friends that they are still contending with extreme (for them) cold and power outages. It is forecast to start warming up as early as tomorrow - I hope that forecast is correct.


I have a friend who lives outside of San Antonio , TX. We met in Georgia and she always wondered how I survived the winters in NL and now in NS. She is a Republican but is appreciated all the generators that Pres. Biden is sending down to TX ............ at the same time that their Senator Cruz is flying off to Cancun.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I have a friend who lives outside of San Antonio , TX. We met in Georgia and she always wondered how I survived the winters in NL and now in NS. She is a Republican but is appreciated all the generators that Pres. Biden is sending down to TX ............ at the same time that their Senator Cruz is flying off to Cancun.


To be fair to Cruz......and I don’t know why anyone would, he was supposed to fly back today.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> The U.S. has some strange flood plain regulations.....in Florida, and I suspect Texas flood areas, they have a National Flood Insurance which rebuilds flooded homes....almost in perpetuity.....but logic suggests you move the homes to dry areas......additionally, in those areas susceptible to climatic disasters there is either no coverage, or as you say cost prohibitive coverage when the logical thing to do is not build in those areas. If you can’t get volcano protection don’t build around Mt. Etna. Usually you need a disaster to motivate people. In Winnipeg Duff Roblin built a flood way which cost millions...he was the brunt of many jokes as they called it Duff’s Folly........that was until a flood of the century came and if it wasn’t for the floodway would have wiped out Winnipeg.....it takes courage to put in place and keep controls for a future disaster


That's a very interesting story.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I have a friend who lives outside of San Antonio , TX. We met in Georgia and she always wondered how I survived the winters in NL and now in NS. She is a Republican but is appreciated all the generators that Pres. Biden is sending down to TX ............ at the same time that their Senator Cruz is flying off to Cancun.


I hope they have a plan to source and distribute the fuel needed for those generators. Most Texans are avoiding driving because of the still icy roads (no plows/no salters). People don't have the proper tires or winter driving skills.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I hope they have a plan to source and distribute the fuel needed for those generators. Most Texans are avoiding driving because of the still icy roads (no plows/no salters). People don't have the proper tires or winter driving skills.


From what we’ve seen here on the TV, that is a true statement if ever I heard one....it looks like everyone still drives like it is summer. We had a bad rash of accidents here with the black ice...and if you have never seen it ( really who does...it’s more like if you have never experienced it ) you are most certainly in trouble.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> To be fair to Cruz......and I don’t know why anyone would, he was supposed to fly back today.


Yes, but the damage has already been done to his reputation. "Remember the Alamo" is a demonstration that Texans do not forget easily. Sadly, people are really suffering there. Many Canadians can empathize since we have all been where they are snow/cold wise.


----------



## KC4

Another weather/Houston story, where the situation was reversed for me. I was the one who didn't know how to drive in the flooded conditions. I watched other people with SUVs wading onto the roads and driving with the water halfway or more up their tires. Hey, I had an SUV...and I needed to pick up Kacey from school....so, monkey-see, monkey-do! I cautiously backed my 1 year old Honda Pilot down the driveway and onto the flooded road. 

I slowly plowed through the water in my residential area.. hmmm, seems to be okay...just keep swimmin, just keep swimmin....then I went through a residential intersection and all of a sudden, dirty water was seeping in the bottom of my doors, and my engine stalled. Being a complete dumass, I unthinkingly tried to restart it, sealing the demise of my engine by making it suck in a considerable quantity of the bayou. 

I didn't realize that the neighbourhoods were planned to drain at the intersections and that the roadway was at least a foot deeper in these intersections. Because the water levels out at the top, I didn't see the dip - I WAS the dip! The other thing I didn't realize was that Honda Pilots have their engine air intake at the very bottom of the engine. D'oh! Those people driving probably knew that their vehicle's air intake was at the top. 

The vehicle would have been written off if it wasn't for the fact that it was only a year old. The entire engine was replaced along with all the carpet and wiring. That was the day all the vehicle insurance premiums I ever paid to date came back to me.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but the damage has already been done to his reputation. "Remember the Alamo" is a demonstration that Texans do not forget easily. Sadly, people are really suffering there. Many Canadians can empathize since we have all been where they are snow/cold wise.


with out leaning into politics....is it possible to damage his reputation any further than it already is?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Another weather/Houston story, where the situation was reversed for me. I was the one who didn't know how to drive in the flooded conditions. I watched other people with SUVs wading onto the roads and driving with the water halfway or more up their tires. Hey, I had an SUV...and I needed to pick up Kacey from school....so, monkey-see, monkey-do! I cautiously backed my 1 year old Honda Pilot down the driveway and onto the flooded road.
> 
> I slowly plowed through the water in my residential area.. hmmm, seems to be okay...just keep swimmin, just keep swimmin....then I went through a residential intersection and all of a sudden, dirty water was seeping in the bottom of my doors, and my engine stalled. Being a complete dumass, I unthinkingly tried to restart it, sealing the demise of my engine by making it suck in a considerable quantity of the bayou.
> 
> I didn't realize that the neighbourhoods were planned to drain at the intersections and that the roadway was at least a foot deeper in these intersections. Because the water levels out at the top, I didn't see the dip - I WAS the dip! The other thing I didn't realize was that Honda Pilots have their engine air intake at the very bottom of the engine. D'oh! Those people driving probably knew that their vehicle's air intake was at the top.
> 
> The vehicle would have been written off if it wasn't for the fact that it was only a year old. The entire engine was replaced along with all the carpet and wiring. That was the day all the vehicle insurance premiums I ever paid to date came back to me.


There is a wonderful line in Smokey and the Bandit, where Sally Fields sez to Burt she is asking a dumb question to which Burt replies, “ how dumb you are depends on where you’re standing when you ask the question”. Seeing other vehicles slowly move through the flood isn’t dumb if you didn’t know about how the drains were tilted.....and we all have had situations like this.....I think the high price word for it is paradigm.........and we all use them.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but the damage has already been done to his reputation. "Remember the Alamo" is a demonstration that Texans do not forget easily. Sadly, people are really suffering there. Many Canadians can empathize since we have all been where they are snow/cold wise.


Indeed. 
Much of Kacey's grade school education was in Houston, and knowing the story of the Alamo was paramount. 
Texas history was constantly taught and reinforced, with only a small nod to history elsewhere. It annoyed me so I would supplement her historical education with some "Home-schooling"


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> There is a wonderful line in Smokey and the Bandit, where Sally Fields sez to Burt she is asking a dumb question to which Burt replies, “ how dumb you are depends on where you’re standing when you ask the question”. Seeing other vehicles slowly move through the flood isn’t dumb if you didn’t know about how the drains were tilted.....and we all have had situations like this.....I think the high price word for it is paradigm.........and we all use them.


Haha! I remember that line - and love Smokey and the Bandit. Thanks.
This _How Kim wrecked* her Honda_ story is now family lore. I can chuckle about it now, but it was quite stressful in the moment. I remember phoning my husband while I was still in the intersection, water rising on the floor. He could do nothing - he was 25+ miles away at work. He just advised to get out and leave the vehicle there...

I couldn't open my driver's side door because the water was flowing down the road against it, so I had to scramble across the console to get out of the passenger side door, which did open because it was downstream. I lowered myself into the strangely warm water and waded/walked the remaining blocks to the school to get Kacey.

We navigated through as many yards and high areas as we could to get home. Kacey thought it was great fun (she would have been about 6-7 years old) and wanted to play in the water but to her disappointment, I wouldn't let her because it was disgusting...every imaginable thing was floating around in it, it was a slurry of dirt, leaves, garbage, dog poop, insects, rodents, whatever. And whenever it floods, there are always reports of gators rising out of bayous that run through almost every neighbourhood.

When the roadways finally drained a day later, I walked back to at least push my vehicle out of the intersection. with help, I pushed it up onto a nearby driveway - water just poured out of the tailpipe.

*"Wreck" is Texan for accident.... "There's a wreck on the Beltway"


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Haha! I remember that line - and love Smokey and the Bandit. Thanks.
> This _How Kim wrecked* her Honda_ story is now family lore. I can chuckle about it now, but it was quite stressful in the moment. I remember phoning my husband while I was still in the intersection, water rising on the floor. He could do nothing - he was 25+ miles away at work. He just advised to get out and leave the vehicle there...
> 
> I couldn't open my driver's side door because the water was flowing down the road against it, so I had to scramble across the console to get out of the passenger side door, which did open because it was downstream. I lowered myself into the strangely warm water and waded/walked the remaining blocks to the school to get Kacey.
> 
> We navigated through as many yards and high areas as we could to get home. Kacey thought it was great fun (she would have been about 6-7 years old) and wanted to play in the water but to her disappointment, I wouldn't let her because it was disgusting...every imaginable thing was floating around in it, it was a slurry of dirt, leaves, garbage, dog poop, insects, rodents, whatever. And whenever it floods, there are always reports of gators rising out of bayous that run through almost every neighbourhood.
> 
> When the roadways finally drained a day later, I walked back to at least push my vehicle out of the intersection. with help, I pushed it up onto a nearby driveway - water just poured out of the tailpipe.
> 
> *"Wreck" is Texan for accident.... "There's a wreck on the Beltway"


Wow!!!!! Quite the experience, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

On February 17-20 2004, a hurricane-strength winter storm, dubbed 'White Juan', hit Atlantic Canada, dumping 101 cm of snow on Nova Scotia. People here in Lunenburg still talk about this event in hushed voices, so as not to vex Mother Nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Indeed.
> Much of Kacey's grade school education was in Houston, and knowing the story of the Alamo was paramount.
> Texas history was constantly taught and reinforced, with only a small nod to history elsewhere. It annoyed me so I would supplement her historical education with some "Home-schooling"


Interesting. My mother was born in Montreal, so I was taught Canadian history to supplement my US history lessons.


----------



## Rps

On February 17-20 2004, a hurricane-strength winter storm, dubbed 'White Juan', hit Atlantic Canada, dumping 101 cm of snow on Nova Scotia. People here in Lunenburg still talk about this event in hushed voices, so as not to vex Mother Nature. 
[/QUOTE]

Wow, and with that much there must have been drifting as well....no wonder they speak in hushed tones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> On February 17-20 2004, a hurricane-strength winter storm, dubbed 'White Juan', hit Atlantic Canada, dumping 101 cm of snow on Nova Scotia. People here in Lunenburg still talk about this event in hushed voices, so as not to vex Mother Nature.


Wow, and with that much there must have been drifting as well....no wonder they speak in hushed tones.
[/QUOTE]
That storm brought 75cm of snow to St. John's. So, we too felt that pain. 
How is Life treating you these days, mon ami? I guess thoughts of a move to Dalton, GA must be put on hold.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, and with that much there must have been drifting as well....no wonder they speak in hushed tones.


That storm brought 75cm of snow to St. John's. So, we too felt that pain. 
How is Life treating you these days, mon ami? I guess thoughts of a move to Dalton, GA must be put on hold.
[/QUOTE]
Right you are, not till we get the Fauci-ouchie.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That storm brought 75cm of snow to St. John's. So, we too felt that pain.
> How is Life treating you these days, mon ami? I guess thoughts of a move to Dalton, GA must be put on hold.


Right you are, not till we get the Fauci-ouchie.......
[/QUOTE]
Good luck. We are in a fairly safe province and in a safe covid-free zone (since June) so shots are not coming this way anytime soon even though I am in a high risk category.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some hot TGIF coffee is ready when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some hot TGIF coffee is ready when you are up and about today. Enjoy.


Will take a BT Marc please. Sunny and cold here today with a new inch of powder.


----------



## CubaMark

I was living in South-End Halifax when "White Juan" hit. Simply amazing. Shovelled for days. We set up a camper in the backyard with a propane stove, and began cooking up everything in the deep freeze, delivering meals to neighbours (mostly elderly) as the relief effort spread out. Roads were totally impassable. Trees and branches down everywhere. It was a disaster - but it was also, as I remember it, a wonderful time of people coming together in mutual aid.


----------



## Rps

CubaMark said:


> I was living in South-End Halifax when "White Juan" hit. Simply amazing. Shovelled for days. We set up a camper in the backyard with a propane stove, and began cooking up everything in the deep freeze, delivering meals to neighbours (mostly elderly) as the relief effort spread out. Roads were totally impassable. Trees and branches down everywhere. It was a disaster - but it was also, as I remember it, a wonderful time of people coming together in mutual aid.


Mark, sometimes that happens ( thankfully ). We experienced that communal bond a number of years ago when the U.S. East Grid went down and took out all our power ....everyone was out with their BBQs and it was like a block party....mind you it was summer...might have been different if it was in the winter.....read Texas currently.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Will take a BT Marc please. Sunny and cold here today with a new inch of powder.


Coming right up, Rp.
One question, do you know what ~1 cm stands for re snowfall? And what is the difference between that and <1 cm ? I have a bet going.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I was living in South-End Halifax when "White Juan" hit. Simply amazing. Shovelled for days. We set up a camper in the backyard with a propane stove, and began cooking up everything in the deep freeze, delivering meals to neighbours (mostly elderly) as the relief effort spread out. Roads were totally impassable. Trees and branches down everywhere. It was a disaster - but it was also, as I remember it, a wonderful time of people coming together in mutual aid.


Yes, people here in Lunenburg talk of the same sorts of helpful neighbors during and after that storm


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Rp.
> One question, do you know what ~1 cm stands for re snowfall? And what is the difference between that and <1 cm ? I have a bet going.


Hi Marc, I usually use 1cm of snow to be a little less than 1/2 and inch...is that a tidal in front of the cm such as ~ 1cm...if so I’m not sure what the tidal means. I do know that to convert rain (mms) to snow ( cms) a quick rule is mms x 3.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 

My Texan friends are reporting that their power has been coming back for erratic spurts and spots...helpful for getting quick things accomplished (i.e. charging electronics or microwaving a meal) but also problematic in that they are not confident enough in the power staying on to restore water service to their homes. sounds frustrating. 

I think ~1cm means approximately 1cm (give or take) and <1cm means less than 1cm.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> My Texan friends are reporting that their power has been coming back for erratic spurts and spots...helpful for getting quick things accomplished (i.e. charging electronics or microwaving a meal) but also problematic in that they are not confident enough in the power staying on to restore water service to their homes. sounds frustrating.
> 
> I think ~1cm means approximately 1cm (give or take) and <1cm means less than 1cm.


Morning Kim....Texas is a mess for sure...but I don’t think the political will is there to change the power structure of their power supply. Once an item is deregulated it is difficult to bring in regulations....especially when you can scapegoat the cause.

Maybe Flint can send them some bottled water.....

~ 1 cm as approx makes sense to me...I have never seen that in a weather report before.


----------



## Rps

Marc, question for you....I’m interested in Ste Pierre and Miquelon...have you been there and any idea what housing prices are like? I’ve been searching but no results so either no one is selling or my real estate sites don’t cover the islands.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Kim....Texas is a mess for sure...but I don’t think the political will is there to change the power structure of their power supply. Once an item is deregulated it is difficult to bring in regulations....especially when you can scapegoat the cause.
> 
> Maybe Flint can send them some bottled water.....
> 
> ~ 1 cm as approx makes sense to me...I have never seen that in a weather report before.


I agree with you on the prospect of re-regulation in Texas, not likely.....Interesting to see though, that those who signed up for a variable rate natural gas contract are crying the blues now because their cost is through the roof and those with gas barbecues and stoves have been consuming an inordinate amount of nat gas during this protracted cold spell. 

I sure hope the ~ means approximately....I've been using it that way discussing rough analysis for decades! If I'm wrong, sadly it wouldn't be the first time I misused some term .. LOL!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I agree with you on the prospect of re-regulation in Texas, not likely.....Interesting to see though, that those who signed up for a variable rate natural gas contract are crying the blues now because their cost is through the roof and those with gas barbecues and stoves have been consuming an inordinate amount of nat gas during this protracted cold spell.
> 
> I sure hope the ~ means approximately....I've been using it that way discussing rough analysis for decades! If I'm wrong, sadly it wouldn't be the first time I misused some term .. LOL!


Kim it looks like the cold will be there longer than first thought. Hope it warms soon, this is not the time to have huddled masses.


----------



## KC4

Another Canadian in Texas story for you...

I was in a line up to enter a Houston car wash with the same purchased-in-Canada Honda I drowned in an earlier story. The car wash attendant came to pre-spray the front grill to loosen the bugs before I entered the inside of the automated wash. 

"OH! WHOA! NO! NO Ma'am!" shouts the attendant and immediately stops spraying, "You CAN'T go into this carwash with an ELECTRIC vehicle!" and he starts frantically motioning to the drivers behind me to let me back up so I can exit the line-up. 

"What? It's not an electric vehicle! It's gasoline powered!" I advise. (I don't back up) 

"Well, it must be partly electric, and we aren't allowed to have those in our wash...you'll have to back up now Ma'am." he says and continues to motion to those behind me. 

"No, this isn't any kind of electric vehicle - it's strictly gasoline!" (I'm still not moving back) 

He pauses for a second to stare at me, trying to gauge what kind of dummy he's dealing with... Then he points the spray wand back at my front grill, and shouts, " I CAN SEE that it's ELECTRIC!" ......"There's a plug-in... RIGHT...jabbing the wand at the corner of the grill for emphasis. ...THERE!" 

"OOOH!" I laugh, confusion solved. "That's just my block heater cord!" 

"Your WHAT heater? .........

After some discussion about this being a vehicle equipped for Canadian winters, he did eventually let me in, but I could tell he was nervous about it, not being totally convinced. I learned from this experience and tucked the block-heater cord well inside so that it could not be seen from the exterior.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Another Canadian in Texas story for you...
> 
> I was in a line up to enter a Houston car wash with the same purchased-in-Canada Honda I drowned in an earlier story. The car wash attendant came to pre-spray the front grill to loosen the bugs before I entered the inside of the automated wash.
> 
> "OH! WHOA! NO! NO Ma'am!" shouts the attendant and immediately stops spraying, "You CAN'T go into this carwash with an ELECTRIC vehicle!" and he starts frantically motioning to the drivers behind me to let me back up so I can exit the line-up.
> 
> "What? It's not an electric vehicle! It's gasoline powered!" I advise. (I don't back up)
> 
> "Well, it must be partly electric, and we aren't allowed to have those in our wash...you'll have to back up now Ma'am." he says and continues to motion to those behind me.
> 
> "No, this isn't any kind of electric vehicle - it's strictly gasoline!" (I'm still not moving back)
> 
> He pauses for a second to stare at me, trying to gauge what kind of dummy he's dealing with... Then he points the spray wand back at my front grill, and shouts, " I CAN SEE that it's ELECTRIC!" ......"There's a plug-in... RIGHT...jabbing the wand at the corner of the grill for emphasis. ...THERE!"
> 
> "OOOH!" I laugh, confusion solved. "That's just my block heater cord!"
> 
> "Your WHAT heater? .........
> 
> After some discussion about this being a vehicle equipped for Canadian winters, he did eventually let me in, but I could tell he was nervous about it, not being totally convinced. I learned from this experience and tucked the block-heater cord well inside so that it could not be seen from the exterior.


I shouldn’t laugh but this is what I call a dolphin seeing fire.....


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Another Canadian in Texas story for you...
> 
> I was in a line up to enter a Houston car wash with the same purchased-in-Canada Honda I drowned in an earlier story. The car wash attendant came to pre-spray the front grill to loosen the bugs before I entered the inside of the automated wash.
> 
> "OH! WHOA! NO! NO Ma'am!" shouts the attendant and immediately stops spraying, "You CAN'T go into this carwash with an ELECTRIC vehicle!" and he starts frantically motioning to the drivers behind me to let me back up so I can exit the line-up.
> 
> "What? It's not an electric vehicle! It's gasoline powered!" I advise. (I don't back up)
> 
> "Well, it must be partly electric, and we aren't allowed to have those in our wash...you'll have to back up now Ma'am." he says and continues to motion to those behind me.
> 
> "No, this isn't any kind of electric vehicle - it's strictly gasoline!" (I'm still not moving back)
> 
> He pauses for a second to stare at me, trying to gauge what kind of dummy he's dealing with... Then he points the spray wand back at my front grill, and shouts, " I CAN SEE that it's ELECTRIC!" ......"There's a plug-in... RIGHT...jabbing the wand at the corner of the grill for emphasis. ...THERE!"
> 
> "OOOH!" I laugh, confusion solved. "That's just my block heater cord!"
> 
> "Your WHAT heater? .........
> 
> After some discussion about this being a vehicle equipped for Canadian winters, he did eventually let me in, but I could tell he was nervous about it, not being totally convinced. I learned from this experience and tucked the block-heater cord well inside so that it could not be seen from the exterior.


Ha. Similar has happened to touring vehicles I’ve gone down there with. Not at a car wash though. There has been some down south folks that were whistling about how we can plug our vehicle in and what that might possibly mean. Texas was always a fun time I played sxsw a few times, I absolutely loooooooved Austin. Houston not so much. Or Dallas. Those were in and then out shows. But I I always did enjoy Texas. Actually most of the south. Some of the warmest people around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I usually use 1cm of snow to be a little less than 1/2 and inch...is that a tidal in front of the cm such as ~ 1cm...if so I’m not sure what the tidal means. I do know that to convert rain (mms) to snow ( cms) a quick rule is mms x 3.


2.5cms is one inch. still, what is the difference between the tilda and the arrow pointing to the left (or right)?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> My Texan friends are reporting that their power has been coming back for erratic spurts and spots...helpful for getting quick things accomplished (i.e. charging electronics or microwaving a meal) but also problematic in that they are not confident enough in the power staying on to restore water service to their homes. sounds frustrating.
> 
> I think ~1cm means approximately 1cm (give or take) and <1cm means less than 1cm.


Thanks, Kim. If this is correct, I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> 2.5cms is one inch. still, what is the difference between the tilda and the arrow pointing to the left (or right)?


I think Kim has it right. The tidal means about or near while the caret means less than.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, question for you....I’m interested in Ste Pierre and Miquelon...have you been there and any idea what housing prices are like? I’ve been searching but no results so either no one is selling or my real estate sites don’t cover the islands.


Yes, I have been there. It is French territory and a great tourist spot for many. I have no clue about housing prices there.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Ha. Similar has happened to touring vehicles I’ve gone down there with. Not at a car wash though. There has been some down south folks that were whistling about how we can plug our vehicle in and what that might possibly mean. Texas was always a fun time I played sxsw a few times, I absolutely loooooooved Austin. Houston not so much. Or Dallas. Those were in and then out shows. But I I always did enjoy Texas. Actually most of the south. Some of the warmest people around.


Did you have to play behind any chain link fencing in some of those honky tanks down there?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I have been there. It is French territory and a great tourist spot for many. I have no clue about housing prices there.


Marc, it’s strange...they have everything else on the web but house sales. I’m thinking there aren’t any....it has a very small population but I was thinking with the 10% unemployment rate there might be purchase opportunities there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, it’s strange...they have everything else on the web but house sales. I’m thinking there aren’t any....it has a very small population but I was thinking with the 10% unemployment rate there might be purchase opportunities there.


Actually, immigration to the islands is restricted from what I have heard.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, immigration to the islands is restricted from what I have heard.


Maybe that’s the reason. Would be an interesting spot n’est pas?


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Did you have to play behind any chain link fencing in some of those honky tanks down there?


Many. Played some pretty rough places for years. The drumkit I used to have had scars from beer bottles and shot glasses thrown at it. There were a few tours that would make the roughest part of Canada seem like Fischer Price. I survived, fought my out of a few, won some. Lost some, lived to tell it.

wouldn’t change a thing. Weeeeeellllll, maybe a couple things...


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Did you have to play behind any chain link fencing in some of those honky tanks down there?


Don't know if your use of the word "tank" instead of tonk" was accidental or deliberate, but it so fits. While living down there, we visited a couple of them for the experience of it, and I remember that these places were contenders for the "Most needing a wet clean-up" ...sticky everything, smelling moistly of beer, tobacco, smoke, grease, whatever. 

Still fun with good music and interesting people.....but not a regular outing for us. I saw the stage cages and was horrified to learn that people would actually throw beer bottles at the performers. Never saw it happen, thankfully.


----------



## groovetube

Those aren’t so bad. It’s the places that don’t have the cages... that’s where the war wounds accumulate.

but not to be compared to being way up in front of an unspecified number and a mud bomb hits you in the face. I was spared the direct cranial hits though a few I know weren’t, (and it could mean some er, downtime) but took some indirect hits and had to get my kit cleaned up.

no one promised me a rose garden ha 

it’s why I always laugh when someone sees us rock sorts and think we need some toughening up. Bah ha ha ha.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Those aren’t so bad. It’s the places that don’t have the cages... that’s where the war wounds accumulate.
> 
> but not to be compared to being way up in front of an unspecified number and a mud bomb hits you in the face. I was spared the direct cranial hits though a few I know weren’t, (and it could mean some er, downtime) but took some indirect hits and had to get my kit cleaned up.
> 
> no one promised me a rose garden ha
> 
> it’s why I always laugh when someone sees us rock sorts and think we need some toughening up. Bah ha ha ha.


Yup...when starting out you play anywhere...hell we even played at a service station opening for the money. Also played in the type of place that were two steps down...one physically and one socially. Don’t miss it..........


----------



## groovetube

Well I did think that when the shows got higher brow it would change, the mud balls were the outdoor festivals. Biggies.

but the deli trays and the beer tubs were fresher and more plentiful. So it was worth it 

hope all is well. They just announced the full lockdown and stay home order has been extended well into March inToronto. So curbside pickup only for everything


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe that’s the reason. Would be an interesting spot n’est pas?


The weather is brutal, from what the locals have told me. Look at where it it located.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Many. Played some pretty rough places for years. The drumkit I used to have had scars from beer bottles and shot glasses thrown at it. There were a few tours that would make the roughest part of Canada seem like Fischer Price. I survived, fought my out of a few, won some. Lost some, lived to tell it.
> 
> wouldn’t change a thing. Weeeeeellllll, maybe a couple things...


(4) The Blues Brothers (1980) - Rawhide Scene (5/9) | Movieclips - YouTube


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The weather is brutal, from what the locals have told me. Look at where it it located.


True, probably equal or worse than St. John’s.....but I wouldn’t go there in the winter...which is what...August to June 😉😉😉😉


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> (4) The Blues Brothers (1980) - Rawhide Scene (5/9) | Movieclips - YouTube


A real classic!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> True, probably equal or worse than St. John’s.....but I wouldn’t go there in the winter...which is what...August to June 😉😉😉😉


July for both locales.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I contemplate when to go outside and shovel. Snow is light and only about 10cm deep so far. Might use my own single-stage snow blower to handle the driveway due to the lightness of the snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy birthday to the two dollar coin! It is 25 years old today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I contemplate when to go outside and shovel. Snow is light and only about 10cm deep so far. Might use my own single-stage snow blower to handle the driveway due to the lightness of the snow. We shall see.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Easy on the shovelling...so use the blower....snow removal stress can sneak up on you becareful


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Happy birthday to the two dollar coin! It is 25 years old today.
> View attachment 93677


Cant believe it’s been 25 years....time well spent?


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang! 


Dr.G. said:


> Happy birthday to the two dollar coin! It is 25 years old today.
> View attachment 93677


Oh, such a face! 😍Those ears!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang!
> 
> Oh, such a face! 😍Those ears!


Cuteness overload!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Cant believe it’s been 25 years....time well spent?


Haha..You'll never change.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Haha..You'll never change.


Too many jokes about the loonie and toonie could make one Bill-ee-us


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I contemplate when to go outside and shovel. Snow is light and only about 10cm deep so far. Might use my own single-stage snow blower to handle the driveway due to the lightness of the snow. We shall see.


Whoever said "Do a job right once and you'll never have to do it again," never shovelled a Canadian driveway.

Take it easy out there.


----------



## Rps

Say Kim, I’ve pulled together a surprising list of “one chord” songs....you interested in seeing it...or even adding to it?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Say Kim, I’ve pulled together a surprising list of “one chord” songs....you interested in seeing it...or even adding to it?


I'd love to see it, thanks. If I can add to it, I will.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I'd love to see it, thanks. If I can add to it, I will.


Okay so here is my starting list....covering many genres....

Ever So Lonely
Papa Was A Rollin Stone
Chain Of Fools
Run Through The Jungle
Lime And The Coconut
Electric Avenue
Get Up, Stand Up
Tin Angel
Tomorrow Never Knows
American Woman
Loser
Keep On Chooglin
Seeds
The Beat Goes On
Dance To The Music
Everyday People
Low Rider
Bad To The Bone
Bullet The Blue Sky
Political World
Never Mind


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Okay so here is my starting list....covering many genres....
> 
> Ever So Lonely
> Papa Was A Rollin Stone
> Chain Of Fools
> Run Through The Jungle
> Lime And The Coconut
> Electric Avenue
> Get Up, Stand Up
> Tin Angel
> Tomorrow Never Knows
> American Woman
> Loser
> Keep On Chooglin
> Seeds
> The Beat Goes On
> Dance To The Music
> Everyday People
> Low Rider
> Bad To The Bone
> Bullet The Blue Sky
> Political World
> Never Mind


What's the rip chord to pull each of these off?


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, mon ami. It ran out of gas halfway through the driveway. So, I shall let tomorrow's sunshine and Monday's warmer temps and Tuesday's rain do the rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang!
> 
> Oh, such a face! 😍Those ears!


That is Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> What's the rip chord to pull each of these off?


Hi Kim, depends on your singing key. 7th work best I think for virtual all. Take Lime And Coconut, Chain Of Fools, Run Through The Jungle, Keep On Chooglin....I use C7th on my uke. Where Papa Was A Rollin Stone I use Cmaj7....American Woman can be played using C....strum variance is the key.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. It ran out of gas halfway through the driveway. So, I shall let tomorrow's sunshine and Monday's warmer temps and Tuesday's rain do the rest.


Wise....we got another inch last night...but I’m using the Lord Giveth and Taketh Away method...I’ve done tooooo many days of snow removal this week.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> That is Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier.
> View attachment 93678





Dr.G. said:


> That is Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier.
> View attachment 93678


Amazing how chairs and couches attract dogs...Guinness loves to sit in my chair every chance he can get.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Easy on the shovelling...so use the blower....snow removal stress can sneak up on you be careful



Speaking of which...
_*‘Amputation hazard.’ Hundreds of snowblowers part of Health Canada recall*_



> Health Canada is warning Canadians about a recall involving more than 600 snowblowers, with its manufacturer posting on its website the potential issue also poses an “amputation hazard.”
> 
> This recall involves the model year 2021 Toro Power Max 826 OHAE snowthrower with model number 37802 and UPC 021038378022


.








‘Amputation hazard.’ Hundreds of snowblowers part of Health Canada recall


This recall involves the model year 2021 Toro Power Max 826 OHAE snow thrower with model number 37802 and UPC 021038378022.




www.thestar.com





Like any such machine, I would say one should never be in front or close to any spinning blades of any powered machine!!! Only an idiot would even think of doing otherwise.
But then again, some can try and make fun of such situations... Not good...










Not a good practice at all...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Speaking of which...
> _*‘Amputation hazard.’ Hundreds of snowblowers part of Health Canada recall*_
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Amputation hazard.’ Hundreds of snowblowers part of Health Canada recall
> 
> 
> This recall involves the model year 2021 Toro Power Max 826 OHAE snow thrower with model number 37802 and UPC 021038378022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thestar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like any such machine, I would say one should never be in front or close to any spinning blades of any powered machine!!! Only an idiot would even think of doing otherwise.
> But then again, some can try and make fun of such situations... Not good...
> 
> View attachment 93679
> 
> 
> Not a good practice at all...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


So true Patrick. People are too much in a rush with machinery..


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing .............. could Sunday Brunch be far behind???


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing .............. could Sunday Brunch be far behind???


Good Morning All, Sun is shining, birds are gathered at the feeder, no puns in sight!

Wonderful day!

Re: _‘Amputation hazard.

Just this past Friday, I had a demonstration of how powerful & frightening a snow blower can be!
While blowing out my driveway with my tractor, I accidentally "discovered" the local paper hidden in the snow.
Then suddenly with a loud "whumph!" the paper and all the bundled junk mail was converted to colourful fragments drifting down from the sky!

Tractor didn't even pause, hesitate, just a slight change of engine tone. 

Broadcast the news far & wide!

I'll have that coffee now if I may Marc._


----------



## groovetube

Little nicer weather today relatively speaking, the sun is shining and it’s less frigid starting tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing .............. could Sunday Brunch be far behind???


Morning Marc, et al.....sunny and warmer...if you class -8 warmer....but we should hit +5 or 6 tomorrow or so. Will be watching the season finale of ACGaS tonight....what a short season. 

With baseball camps forming can spring be far behind......long shot bets to make the series this year would be The Mets and Jays.....but it won’t happen. 

Left over for tonight...I put together a roast chicken meal last night and we have some left....timer saver.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All, Sun is shining, birds are gathered at the feeder, no puns in sight!
> 
> Wonderful day!
> 
> Re: _‘Amputation hazard.
> 
> Just this past Friday, I had a demonstration of how powerful & frightening a snow blower can be!
> While blowing out my driveway with my tractor, I accidentally "discovered" the local paper hidden in the snow.
> Then suddenly with a loud "whumph!" the paper and all the bundled junk mail was converted to colourful fragments drifting down from the sky!
> 
> Tractor didn't even pause, hesitate, just a slight change of engine tone.
> 
> Broadcast the news far & wide!
> 
> I'll have that coffee now if I may Marc._


Coffee coming right up, Bill. There are more song birds this time a year around the neighborhood bird feeders here as well. Nice to hear their songs.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Little nicer weather today relatively speaking, the sun is shining and it’s less frigid starting tomorrow.


Good to hear, Steve. Hot coffee on the house for you today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al.....sunny and warmer...if you class -8 warmer....but we should hit +5 or 6 tomorrow or so. Will be watching the season finale of ACGaS tonight....what a short season.
> 
> With baseball camps forming can spring be far behind......long shot bets to make the series this year would be The Mets and Jays.....but it won’t happen.
> 
> Left over for tonight...I put together a roast chicken meal last night and we have some left....timer saver.


Morning, Rp. Warmer temps on the way here as well.
ACGaS? All Critters Great and Small?  Yes, it was a short season. Is there a season #2 in the works?

A Mets vs Jays World Series would be great ................. or the SF Giants in place of the NY Mets.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Warmer temps on the way here as well.
> ACGaS? All Critters Great and Small?  Yes, it was a short season. Is there a season #2 in the works?
> 
> A Mets vs Jays World Series would be great ................. or the SF Giants in place of the NY Mets.


I wouldn’t discount the Giants.......and Yes there is a season 2 of ACGaS.....and like the SF Giants....a great series.


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All, Sun is shining, birds are gathered at the feeder, no puns in sight!
> 
> Wonderful day!
> 
> Re: _‘Amputation hazard.
> 
> Just this past Friday, I had a demonstration of how powerful & frightening a snow blower can be!
> While blowing out my driveway with my tractor, I accidentally "discovered" the local paper hidden in the snow.
> Then suddenly with a loud "whumph!" the paper and all the bundled junk mail was converted to colourful fragments drifting down from the sky!
> 
> Tractor didn't even pause, hesitate, just a slight change of engine tone.
> 
> Broadcast the news far & wide!
> 
> I'll have that coffee now if I may Marc._


Morning Bill....slow day for puns....I never used to like them but I’ve groan to like them.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

The weather here has finally improved to the point that I went for a nice long walk yesterday. How pleasant! 

Marc, what are the names of your dogs in the last picture you posted, starting clockwise from Molly? Is that the extent of Doxies you currently have?


----------



## KC4

Bill - I enjoy feeding the outside birds too (but not the squirrels) ....During the cold weather it felt great to see all the birds gathering at the feeder and the suet block. I watched an amusing scene where a woodpecker was chipping away at a very frozen block of suet while the smaller birds were waiting for bits to fly in their direction. It almost looked cooperative!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> _*ACGaS?*_ All Critters Great and Small?  Yes, it was a short season.


Thanks, Marc, I would never have guessed what _*ACGaS*_ might have stood for.

But then again I'm not much of a TV watcher at all, but I sure did enjoy the original books and the original tv series back in the days when I used to read and watch tv.

That was in the days when I considered several tv programs were worth watching and enjoyable to watch. I gave up on most of the modern, recent stuff.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> 
> The weather here has finally improved to the point that I went for a nice long walk yesterday. How pleasant!
> 
> Marc, what are the names of your dogs in the last picture you posted, starting clockwise from Molly? Is that the extent of Doxies you currently have?


From left to right -- top row is Chip and Molly
From left to right -- bottom row Gracie and Stella.
Gracie is Stella's grandmother, with Chip and Stella having the same father. We bred Gracie and Stella.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Bill - I enjoy feeding the outside birds too (but not the squirrels) ....During the cold weather it felt great to see all the birds gathering at the feeder and the suet block. I watched an amusing scene where a woodpecker was chipping away at a very frozen block of suet while the smaller birds were waiting for bits to fly in their direction. It almost looked cooperative!


Morning Kim....I have a set of Jays and Cardinals who frequent my backyard....we also have quite a number of eagles who fly around here....man those birds are huge!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Bill....slow day for puns....I never used to like them but I’ve groan to like them.



Gee, I almost missed that one. 😉

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Thanks, Marc, I would never have guessed what _*ACGaS*_ might have stood for.
> 
> But then again I'm not much of a TV watcher at all, but I sure did enjoy the original books and the original tv series back in the days when I used to read and watch tv.
> 
> That was in the days when I considered several tv programs were worth watching and enjoyable to watch. I gave up on most of the modern, recent stuff.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Morning Patrick....the new series of ACGaS is quite good and is a charming update to the original. I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks, Marc, I would never have guessed what _*ACGaS*_ might have stood for.
> 
> But then again I'm not much of a TV watcher at all, but I sure did enjoy the original books and the original tv series back in the days when I used to read and watch tv.
> 
> That was in the days when I considered several tv programs were worth watching and enjoyable to watch. I gave up on most of the modern, recent stuff.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It is All Creatures Great and Small, but I joke with my wife and call them "all critters". I also call our dogs "the monsters" as in "I am taking the monsters out back now".


----------



## Dr.G.

Before the Covid restrictions, a friend of mine was held in contempt of court while trying to explain why he should not be required to pay for an overdue parking meter fine in NYC (he has a bad heart and cannot move very quickly). The judge demanded why he called out "a hamburger and onion rings" ........... to which he replied "Because you said 'order in the court' " He was forgiven his fine and had to spend an hour in jail since that was the length of time it took to calm down the laughter in the court room.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Before the Covid restrictions, a friend of mine was held in contempt of court while trying to explain why he should not be required to pay for an overdue parking meter fine in NYC (he has a bad heart and cannot move very quickly). The judge demanded why he called out "a hamburger and onion rings" ........... to which he replied "Because you said 'order in the court' " He was forgiven his fine and had to spend an hour in jail since that was the length of time it took to calm down the laughter in the court room.


I got nuthin’😂😂😂😂


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Kim....I have a set of Jays and Cardinals who frequent my backyard....we also have quite a number of eagles who fly around here....man those birds are huge!


I enjoy Jays and Cardinals too.. We see the very occasional Stellar Jay around here but no Cardinals. Cardinals were frequent visitors to my feeder in Houston. Such beautiful birds. 

Speaking of large birds, my sister and I were walking her two Weimaraners along a country canal right-of-way not far out of the city when we came upon the terrible scene of a Red-tail Hawk caught in the barbed-wired fence of an adjacent farm. 

My sister managed to get her bird-dogs under control before they made the situation worse. While she held fast to the dogs at a distance, I slowly approached to see if it was still alive. It was. 

The poor thing was hanging by one bloodied wing that seemed to be skewered on a barb right under the joint. Feathers were everywhere and blood was spattered about indicating that it had been struggling for a while to extract itself. 

It's eyes locked on me and it weakly struggled for a few seconds as I approached. I could tell it was exhausted; on it's last bit of life. I've worked with large domestic birds before, but this was not the same. As I stood nearby and calmly spoke to it, I tried to understand the puzzle ..The wing caught on a barb was on the far side of fence, the other wing is stuck between the strands of barbed-wire emerging on the near side, one huge foot is dangling, the other seems to be clasped around the bottom strand of wire. Other problem? I had no tools or protective gear. I had what I was wearing and we were at least a 25 minute walk from anywhere including the vehicle we came in. 

I slowly took my thin jean jacket off and approached, still talking, expecting it to panic, but it didn't. It literally watched me like a hawk. I became close enough to see and then kept watching, the bird's irises..still dilated (which is a good thing when working with birds - most birds will contract their irises to a pinhole before they strike/bite) so I continued to talk and slowly approach, spread jean jacket held out in front of me. Hiding my hands and fingers behind my jacket (no target to strike), I slowly covered the bird's head and wings. Then I grasped the top of wings and lifted the heavy bird so that I was supporting most of its weight. Problem- the one foot was still grasping the bottom strand of wire. I slowly let go of the uncaught wing and held the bird's weight with one hand as I moved the other one down to loosen the bird's toes. I noted that with the long talons, it's foot was as big as my hand. 

Then I moved back to having a hand on each wing and guessed (correctly) that I needed to move the caught wing towards me and up to dislodge it from the barb. Once dislodged, I slowly lowered the bird down to the ground on the far side of the fence, leaving my jean jacket on top of it. I moved way back quickly and watched. No movement. Oh no - maybe I was too late. 

We decided to walk away with the dogs to give it some time to rest without having us/a threat nearby. We returned in about 20 minutes to see that the bird had not seemed to move. I slowly approached to retrieve my jacket and the hawk startled out from underneath it and flew ..FLEW! a short way away. Yay! 

In successive visits to the canal we would see one and sometimes 2 of these Red-tail Hawks and hoped that one of them was the one that we rescued from the fence.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I enjoy Jays and Cardinals too.. We see the very occasional Stellar Jay around here but no Cardinals. Cardinals were frequent visitors to my feeder in Houston. Such beautiful birds.
> 
> Speaking of large birds, my sister and I were walking her two Weimaraners along a country canal right-of-way not far out of the city when we came upon the terrible scene of a Red-tail Hawk caught in the barbed-wired fence of an adjacent farm.
> 
> My sister managed to get her bird-dogs under control before they made the situation worse. While she held fast to the dogs at a distance, I slowly approached to see if it was still alive. It was.
> 
> The poor thing was hanging by one bloodied wing that seemed to be skewered on a barb right under the joint. Feathers were everywhere and blood was spattered about indicating that it had been struggling for a while to extract itself.
> 
> It's eyes locked on me and it weakly struggled for a few seconds as I approached. I could tell it was exhausted; on it's last bit of life. I've worked with large domestic birds before, but this was not the same. As I stood nearby and calmly spoke to it, I tried to understand the puzzle ..The wing caught on a barb was on the far side of fence, the other wing is stuck between the strands of barbed-wire emerging on the near side, one huge foot is dangling, the other seems to be clasped around the bottom strand of wire. Other problem? I had no tools or protective gear. I had what I was wearing and we were at least a 25 minute walk from anywhere including the vehicle we came in.
> 
> I slowly took my thin jean jacket off and approached, still talking, expecting it to panic, but it didn't. It literally watched me like a hawk. I became close enough to see and then kept watching, the bird's irises..still dilated (which is a good thing when working with birds - most birds will contract their irises to a pinhole before they strike/bite) so I continued to talk and slowly approach, spread jean jacket held out in front of me. Hiding my hands and fingers behind my jacket (no target to strike), I slowly covered the bird's head and wings. Then I grasped the top of wings and lifted the heavy bird so that I was supporting most of its weight. Problem- the one foot was still grasping the bottom strand of wire. I slowly let go of the uncaught wing and held the bird's weight with one hand as I moved the other one down to loosen the bird's toes. I noted that with the long talons, it's foot was as big as my hand.
> 
> Then I moved back to having a hand on each wing and guessed (correctly) that I needed to move the caught wing towards me and up to dislodge it from the barb. Once dislodged, I slowly lowered the bird down to the ground on the far side of the fence, leaving my jean jacket on top of it. I moved way back quickly and watched. No movement. Oh no - maybe I was too late.
> 
> We decided to walk away with the dogs to give it some time to rest without having us/a threat nearby. We returned in about 20 minutes to see that the bird had not seemed to move. I slowly approached to retrieve my jacket and the hawk startled out from underneath it and flew ..FLEW! a short way away. Yay!
> 
> In successive visits to the canal we would see one and sometimes 2 of these Red-tail Hawks and hoped that one of them was the one that we rescued from the fence.


Good going...I hope the hawk fared well.


----------



## Dr.G.

GM's new DoxieMobile . They eat Ram Tough GM trucks.


----------



## Dr.G.

As the storm raged, the captain realized his ship was sinking fast.
He called out, "Anyone here know how to pray?" Marc stepped forward. "Aye, Captain, I know how to pray."
"Good," said the captain, "you pray while the rest of us put on our life jackets - we're one short."


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> As the storm raged, the captain realized his ship was sinking fast.
> He called out, "Anyone here know how to pray?" Marc stepped forward. "Aye, Captain, I know how to pray."
> "Good," said the captain, "you pray while the rest of us put on our life jackets - we're one short."


Good one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of dogs barking at the deer in my neighbor's back yard. The deer eat the bird seed that has fallen from the bird feeders in the trees ................ and they are usually gone by the time I let my dogs out back. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## groovetube

woke up to a surprise dump of snow. They say more is coming. I guess the farmer's almanac wasn't all wrong!


----------



## OldeBullDust

[QUOTE="eat the bird seed that has fallen from the bird feeders in the trees ................ and they are usually gone by the time I let my dogs out back."
[/QUOTE]

No seeds for the dogs? That's not fare... your dogs go hungry?


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> [QUOTE="eat the bird seed that has fallen from the bird feeders in the trees ................ and they are usually gone by the time I let my dogs out back."


No seeds for the dogs? That's not fare... your dogs go hungry?
[/QUOTE]
Morning Bill......nice one! You could make some doe with that line....well maybe a buck or two.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to the sound of dogs barking at the deer in my neighbor's back yard. The deer eat the bird seed that has fallen from the bird feeders in the trees ................ and they are usually gone by the time I let my dogs out back. Coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc, we have a light rain here....hope it stays that way.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> woke up to a surprise dump of snow. They say more is coming. I guess the farmer's almanac wasn't all wrong!


Morning Steve, we have rain here....there’s a hint we may get some snow but hoping it warms up to keep it as rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> woke up to a surprise dump of snow. They say more is coming. I guess the farmer's almanac wasn't all wrong!


Sorry to hear this, Steve. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> [QUOTE="eat the bird seed that has fallen from the bird feeders in the trees ................ and they are usually gone by the time I let my dogs out back."


No seeds for the dogs? That's not fare... your dogs go hungry?
[/QUOTE]
If you knew what we feed our dogs you would say they eat better than we do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, we have a light rain here....hope it stays that way.


Morning , Rp. Rain is in the forecast for us tonight. Currently cloudy and +3C.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> No seeds for the dogs? That's not fare... your dogs go hungry?


If you knew what we feed our dogs you would say they eat better than we do.
[/QUOTE]
Yup, we’re the same...We buy a very good level of dog food but Guinness know the difference between kibble chicken or beef and real chicken or beef....so we spoil him by adding a little of our dinner to his......what he really likes is baked fish...cooked carrots and broccoli....I mean what dog likes broccoli?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning , Rp. Rain is in the forecast for us tonight. Currently cloudy and +3C.


I think your weather is much like ours Marc.....can spring be far behind?


----------



## Dr.G.

Did you see it? Fireball flashes across the Prairie sky | CBC News 

Wow!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Did you see it? Fireball flashes across the Prairie sky | CBC News
> 
> Wow!!!


Only ever saw one......scary stuff......


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I mean what dog likes broccoli?


Maybe check with your vet, but I was led to believe that unless a dog was starving, they would not normally be eating such greens unless they were lacking something it might contain in their diet.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe check with your vet, but I was led to believe that unless a dog was starving, they would not normally be eating such greens unless they were lacking something it might contain in their diet.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


The one veggie that dogs should not be given is corn. Sadly, many of the dry dog foods have corn as their #1 product.


----------



## Dr.G.

I started reading a physics book about anti-gravity. It is so well written and interesting that I can't put it down.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Maybe check with your vet, but I was led to believe that unless a dog was starving, they would not normally be eating such greens unless they were lacking something it might contain in their diet.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, dogs can eat broccoli....but in small amounts...too much will affect their gastric system. They can also eat carrots.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The one veggie that dogs should not be given is corn. Sadly, many of the dry dog foods have corn as their #1 product.


I’ve never given a dog corn ...but yes, if you read labels there is all sorts of it in some food.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I started reading a physics book about anti-gravity. It is so well written and interesting that I can't put it down.


Certainly a force to be wreck-conned with.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Did you see it? Fireball flashes across the Prairie sky | CBC News
> 
> Wow!!!


No! I wish I saw it - that was cool!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The one veggie that dogs should not be given is corn. Sadly, _*many of the dry dog foods have corn as their #1 product*_.



Interesting Marc, and I was just about to say that I seem to recall corn as being labelled as a pretty major ingredient in most dry dog and maybe some cat foods.

What's the nastiness in corn that dogs should avoid I wonder??? Or does it ferment in their stomach and partially turn into bourbon?? 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, dogs can eat broccoli....but in small amounts...too much will affect their gastric system. They can also eat carrots.



Good to know about broccoli, but I do know a few dogs that just seem to love eating carrots.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rps said:


> Certainly a force to be wreck-conned with.


Well Marc, I can understand how a learned man (such as yourself) would be attracted to a book with a serious theme, to understand the importance, profundity, and significance of a subject with the weight, the intellectual consequences and magnitude of Gravity.
A heavy subject that pulls your attention to a central point.

What would I ever do without a Thesaurus?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Well Marc, I can understand how a learned man (such as yourself) would be attracted to a book with a serious theme, to understand the importance, profundity, and significance of a subject with the weight, the intellectual consequences and magnitude of Gravity.
> A heavy subject that pulls your attention to a central point.
> 
> What would I ever do without a Thesaurus?





pm-r said:


> Interesting Marc, and I was just about to say that I seem to recall corn as being labelled as a pretty major ingredient in most dry dog and maybe some cat foods.
> 
> What's the nastiness in corn that dogs should avoid I wonder??? Or does it ferment in their stomach and partially turn into bourbon?? 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Dogs cannot metabolize corn.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Well Marc, I can understand how a learned man (such as yourself) would be attracted to a book with a serious theme, to understand the importance, profundity, and significance of a subject with the weight, the intellectual consequences and magnitude of Gravity.
> A heavy subject that pulls your attention to a central point.
> 
> What would I ever do without a Thesaurus?


Now, will someone explain the space-time vortex. ScienceCasts: Space-Time Vortex - Bing video


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of the wind driving the rain into the side of the house. At least I don't have to go out and shovel rain. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had some early morning visitors in my neighbor's back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took this picture of Molly and Stella four year ago today as I was grading the postings of my online grad students. Sadly, it has been over a year since I had a course to teach online. Such is Life.


----------



## groovetube

This visitor is about all we would expect downtown, my front camera caught a racoon at 1am  

Will prosecute to the fullest extent of the law  maybe.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al.....would love some BT if you have it please. We are heading towards 5c today and for the next day or two. Sunny as well.....taking away much of the snow and ice. Guinness will like this as his “piddle palace” is deep with snow...and he really dislikes it......one of the snow shovelling jobs is clearing out a path for him.

Not sure what to cook for dinner tonight....maybe do chicken again.....it’s usually burger day but I have to watch Tovah’s diet....so .......


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> This visitor is about all we would expect downtown, my front camera caught a racoon at 1am
> 
> Will prosecute to the fullest extent of the law  maybe.
> View attachment 93685


Steve, raccoons must be the city’s animal symbol....when my daughter lived in Toronto her place was almost overrun by them...cunning little buggers...do you have to have lockable garbage containers?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morn8 g Marc, et al.....would love some BT if you have it please. We are heading towards 5c today and for the next day or two. Sunny as well.....taking away much of the snow and ice. Guinness will like this as his “piddle palace” is deep with snow...and he really dislikes it......one of the snow shovelling jobs is clearing out a path for him.
> 
> Not sure what to cook for dinner tonight....maybe do chicken again.....it’s usually burger day but I have to watch Tovah’s diet....so .......


BT coffee coming right up, Rp. +7C with a bit of sun here, but we still have lots of snow. Luckily, there are big parches of grass in our back yard for the doxies to venture into. Molly, born in Finland, loves the snow.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> BT coffee coming right up, Rp. +7C with a bit of sun here, but we still have lots of snow. Luckily, there are big parches of grass in our back yard for the doxies to venture into. Molly, born in Finland, loves the snow.


It’s funny how some dogs love the stuff. MayBelle our mini-poodle loved snow, even though she would sink below the snow line when she went out. Cruzer, the Retriever hated snow....and water.....Guinness will avoid both rain and snow....he likes nice dry and warm weather.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Not sure what to cook for dinner tonight....maybe do chicken again.....



Have you got or have you tried using an _*air cooker*_ for any of your cooking???

My wife bought one a month or so ago and I will admit I was a real skeptic about its abilities, but I will swallow crow and some of the meals have been absolutely delicious. French Fried potatoes are just gorgeous, chicken is moist and crispy on the outside, and some fish fillets were just divine.

I have even used it twice to make some beef jerky which turned out quite well.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Have you got or have you tried using an _*air cooker*_ for any of your cooking???
> 
> My wife bought one a month or so ago and I will admit I was a real skeptic about its abilities, but I will swallow crow and some of the meals have been absolutely delicious. French Fried potatoes are just gorgeous, chicken is moist and crispy on the outside, and some fish fillets were just divine.
> 
> I have even used it twice to make some beef jerky which turned out quite well.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, I’ve been looking at those...they seem interesting...but one can only have so many appliances with my bread maker, slow cooker, coffee maker....they do take up space ...but they do seem quite good.


----------



## Rps

Since we are posting dog pictures....here is Guinness and his face mask...


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Have you got or have you tried using an _*air cooker*_ for any of your cooking???
> 
> My wife bought one a month or so ago and I will admit I was a real skeptic about its abilities, but I will swallow crow and some of the meals have been absolutely delicious. French Fried potatoes are just gorgeous, chicken is moist and crispy on the outside, and some fish fillets were just divine.
> 
> I have even used it twice to make some beef jerky which turned out quite well.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I got my wife a COSORI CO130-AO 12-in-1 Air Fryer Toaster Oven Combo Convection Roaster for her birthday. She loves it. We had 
Rotisserie chicken last night. GREAT!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Since we are posting dog pictures....here is Guinness and his face mask...
> View attachment 93686


Sweet. Very expressive eyes


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Have you got or have you tried using an _*air cooker*_ for any of your cooking???
> 
> My wife bought one a month or so ago and I will admit I was a real skeptic about its abilities, but I will swallow crow and some of the meals have been absolutely delicious. French Fried potatoes are just gorgeous, chicken is moist and crispy on the outside, and some fish fillets were just divine.
> 
> I have even used it twice to make some beef jerky which turned out quite well.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Cosori - All Cosori Recipes - Buttermilk Rotisserie Chicken


----------



## groovetube

I haven’t thought about air fryers. But I’ve seen enough people rave about how much they love theirs. I love French fries but frozen fries aren’t that good for you. So you use fresh cut potatoes for this?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I haven’t thought about air fryers. But I’ve seen enough people rave about how much they love theirs. I love French fries but frozen fries aren’t that good for you. So you use fresh cut potatoes for this?


Yes, all natural ingredients with no additives.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, all natural ingredients with no additives.


Interesting, I’m going to check this out today. We’ve been surviving mostly on my culinary skills with the odd delivery, looking to enhance things a wee bit


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al.....sunny and warm today...we hit 8c yesterday which was a surprise.
A tonne of snow and ice melted.....Guinness will be pleased.

Awaiting the first spring games on MLB......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al.....sunny and warm today...we hit 8c yesterday which was a surprise.
> A tonne of snow and ice melted.....Guinness will be pleased.
> 
> Awaiting the first spring games on MLB......


Morning, Rp. BT coffee for you? +6C here this morning with some more of our snow melting away. Rain is in the forecast for tomorrow, so more will be gone by this time on Friday.

Let's Go Giants/Mets/Jays. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, the makers of your BT coffee reported a death at their roasting/brewing plant. A man fell into a giant vat of BT coffee that was being brewed. However, the owners of the plant said that he did not suffer. "It was instant" they reported.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, the makers of your BT coffee reported a death at their roasting/brewing plant. A man fell into a giant vat of BT coffee that was being brewed. However, the owners of the plant said that he did not suffer. "It was instant" they reported.


Yes I read about this, but the poor guy was actually pushed in the vat by a fellow worker who apparently was a coffee aggressive fanatic....the police said the man was obviously killed by a caf-fiend.


----------



## Rps

Rps said:


> Yes I read about this, but the poor guy was actually pushed in the vat by a fellow worker who apparently was a coffee aggressive fanatic....the police said the man was obviously killed by a caf-fiend.


Marc, I’ve read they’ve had issues at that plant before....I guess it’s deja brew.......


----------



## KC4

Ahahahah... Enjoying the puns and quips, plus the pooch pictures! Thanks everyone! 

Let me expresso my condolences for the unfortunate fellow in the BT vat. 
I'll have a coffee please, but no "additives".


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Ahahahah... Enjoying the puns and quips, plus the pooch pictures! Thanks everyone!
> 
> Let me expresso my condolences for the unfortunate fellow in the BT vat.
> I'll have a coffee please, but no "additives".


Morning Kim, how things?


----------



## groovetube

I just ordered a nice sized air fryer after talking to several who gasped that I didn’t have one (how’s that fit first world problems) I caved. I love fries. That’s what got my interest. But beyond the meat stuff the vegetable possibilities sealed the deal. Looking forward to a nice change. My cooking isn’t bad and has certainly improved, but tiresome


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I just ordered a nice sized air fryer after talking to several who gasped that I didn’t have one (how’s that fit first world problems) I caved. I love fries. That’s what got my interest. But beyond the meat stuff the vegetable possibilities sealed the deal. Looking forward to a nice change. My cooking isn’t bad and has certainly improved, but tiresome


Steve, I do all the meal planning, shopping, and cooking....so I feel your pain...when your time in captivity is spent planning meals it does get tiresome.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Kim, how things?


Hello Rp, Things are pretty good, thanks. 

I'm looking forward to an online Chinese brush painting workshop being offered by WAS-H (Watercolour Artist Society- Houston) of which I am a (lifetime) member. I can no longer participate in the many in-person workshops they offer, but this on-line one should work nicely. 

I got down a rabbit hole yesterday looking for my chop (the little red stamp commonly on Chinese paintings) . A normal person would have given up the search after a couple hours.....but I'm not, and I didn't and finally I found it.... 

Would you believe it was in the LAST place I looked?!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes I read about this, but the poor guy was actually pushed in the vat by a fellow worker who apparently was a coffee aggressive fanatic....the police said the man was obviously killed by a caf-fiend.


Good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Ahahahah... Enjoying the puns and quips, plus the pooch pictures! Thanks everyone!
> 
> Let me expresso my condolences for the unfortunate fellow in the BT vat.
> I'll have a coffee please, but no "additives".


A good one as well, Kim. Regular coffee coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Steve, I do all the meal planning, shopping, and cooking....so I feel your pain...when your time in captivity is spent planning meals it does get tiresome.


I do some of the cooking here, but my wife likes to cook so our deal is that she cooks and then I clean up. She thinks that she is getting the best part of the deal .......... I strongly disagree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some of us can relate.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hello Rp, Things are pretty good, thanks.
> 
> I'm looking forward to an online Chinese brush painting workshop being offered by WAS-H (Watercolour Artist Society- Houston) of which I am a (lifetime) member. I can no longer participate in the many in-person workshops they offer, but this on-line one should work nicely.
> 
> I got down a rabbit hole yesterday looking for my chop (the little red stamp commonly on Chinese paintings) . A normal person would have given up the search after a couple hours.....but I'm not, and I didn't and finally I found it....
> 
> Would you believe it was in the LAST place I looked?!


When I loose things I always look in the place that I would never put them...and usually find it there......and it is always in the last place I looked......😉😉


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Some of us can relate.
> View attachment 93688


Me also....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> When I loose things I always look in the place that I would never put them...and usually find it there......and it is always in the last place I looked......😉😉


Amazon Echo - SNL - Bing video


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Me also....


Amazon Echo - SNL - Bing video


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> When I loose things I always look in the place that I would never put them...and usually find it there......and it is always in the last place I looked......😉😉


My husband watching me search at length yesterday, suggested, as he usually does when I've lost things (frequently) "Think like Kim". . . Oh Boy. That's not necessarily helpful. 

Typically, if it's something important, I put it somewhere "safe". However, sometimes it's so safe, even_ I _can't find it again.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Amazon Echo - SNL - Bing video


Awesome, I'm getting me one of those Imogen machines. Maybe she would help me find things.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> I do some of the cooking here, but my wife likes to cook so our deal is that she cooks and then I clean up. She thinks that she is getting the best part of the deal .......... I strongly disagree.


We have a similar thing here, though I’m the cook (which is why I need, gadget help...) but somehow, I do the cleaning as well. There are much worse things


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Amazon Echo - SNL - Bing video


Could use one!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> My husband watching me search at length yesterday, suggested, as he usually does when I've lost things (frequently) "Think like Kim". . . Oh Boy. That's not necessarily helpful.
> 
> Typically, if it's something important, I put it somewhere "safe". However, sometimes it's so safe, even_ I _can't find it again.


Yup that’s the worst....you put it somewhere were you will remember to find it and.............


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Would you believe it was in the LAST place I looked?!



Odd isn't it, that always seems to be the way. 

Congratulations on your perseverance and persistence.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, I’ve been looking at those...they seem interesting...but one can only have so many appliances with my bread maker, slow cooker, coffee maker....they do take up space ...but they do seem quite good.



We have all of those devices as well RP, but the _*Ninja air fryer model*_ my wife bought is about the size of a fatish upright kettle, not like the COSORI CO130-AO 12-in-1 Air Fryer Toaster Oven Combo Convection Roaster, counter oven style that Marc bought his wife.

Ours was also a fraction of the price of the Cosori, about 1/3!!! She picked it up for our local Costco when they had stock. I think they are now selling the larger one with the pressure cooker combo which is also quite a bit more expensive.

It all depends on what one wants to cook and for how many, and the space they have available!!! 😚 

Do some reviews and check out some comparisons.

_*EDIT:*_
For what it's worth, and your local Costco store may still have stock if you are interested in the Ninja models and if you shop at Costco, but the small model is sold out on their online store:


https://www.costco.ca/CatalogSearch?dept=All&keyword=ninja+fryer




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> We have all of those devices as well RP, but the _*Ninja air fryer model*_ my wife bought is about the size of a fatish upright kettle, not like the COSORI CO130-AO 12-in-1 Air Fryer Toaster Oven Combo Convection Roaster, counter oven style that Marc bought his wife.
> 
> Ours was also a fraction of the price of the Cosori, about 1/3!!! She picked it up for our local Costco when they had stock. I think they are now selling the larger one with the pressure cooker combo which is also quite a bit more expensive.
> 
> It all depends on what one wants to cook and for how many, and the space they have available!!! 😚
> 
> Do some reviews and check out some comparisons.
> 
> _*EDIT:*_
> For what it's worth, and your local Costco store may still have stock if you are interested in the Ninja models and if you shop at Costco, but the small model is sold out on their online store:
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/CatalogSearch?dept=All&keyword=ninja+fryer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thanx Patrick.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Could use one!


I have one (not the silver edition!) not really that impressed with it. It does tell good dad jokes.


----------



## Rps

> As I left the hardware store the other day, I was fumbling for my car keys and could not find them.
> 
> They weren't in my pockets. Suddenly I realized I must have left them in the car.
> 
> Frantically, I headed for the parking lot. My wife has scolded me many times for leaving my keys in the car's ignition. She's afraid that the car could be stolen. As I looked around the parking lot, I realized she was right.
> 
> The parking lot was empty. I immediately called the police. I gave them my location, confessed that I had left my keys in the car and that it had been stolen.
> 
> Then I made the most difficult call of all to my wife: _"I left my keys in the car and it's been stolen.”_
> 
> There was a moment of silence.
> 
> I thought the call had been disconnected, but then I heard her voice. _"Are you kidding me?"_ she barked,_"I dropped you off!"_
> 
> Now it was my turn to be silent. Embarrassed, I said, _"Well, come and get me then"._
> 
> She retorted, _"I will, as soon as I convince this cop that I didn't steal your bloody car!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day, but coffee is brewing to get us started. Enjoy.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A fun episode of Resident Alien last night. Alan Tudyk is one truly hilarious actor. His facial expressions alone have my family and I laughing out loud. Check it out sometime if you haven’t seen it yet.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang! 
The reported privacy issues have dissuaded me from buying an Amazon device. There are probably settings that would address the bulk of concerns, but still I hesitate. Maybe one day. 

My massive, one-person search party turned up a few bonus things I forgot I had....gifts, tools, and my Fitbit watch to name a few. The Fitbit stopped charging a year or so ago, and it was just off warranty (of course) so I shoved it in a cubbyhole until I got the gumption to just chuck it. (I struggle to chuck things, because, you know, I might be able to fix it, or I might need it one day..or...or....etc...The typical pack-rat chant) 

Anyway, when I stumbled upon it again, I actually made the motion over the trash can...but alas, my hand did not let go! SO ..I made a deal with myself that I'd try ONE last time to charge it ...and when it proves that it still wont charge, THEN I WILL chuck it. 

Well, wouldn't you know it? It charged up fully and now the watch is back on my wrist. 

Maybe it just needed a time - out?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet day, but coffee is brewing to get us started. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, et al. Actually 10c yesterday...and it was very sunny...lots of snow gone.
Will be doing chicken teriyaki tonight.
Will be continuing with my Bob Dylan song quest.....I think Girl From The North Country will be next....love that song!

I was wanting an electric uke....but I still like the acoustic sound...always did....I think I’m tooooooooo old for amps and pedals......but..............


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang!
> The reported privacy issues have dissuaded me from buying an Amazon device. There are probably settings that would address the bulk of concerns, but still I hesitate. Maybe one day.
> 
> My massive, one-person search party turned up a few bonus things I forgot I had....gifts, tools, and my Fitbit watch to name a few. The Fitbit stopped charging a year or so ago, and it was just off warranty (of course) so I shoved it in a cubbyhole until I got the gumption to just chuck it. (I struggle to chuck things, because, you know, I might be able to fix it, or I might need it one day..or...or....etc...The typical pack-rat chant)
> 
> Anyway, when I stumbled upon it again, I actually made the motion over the trash can...but alas, my hand did not let go! SO ..I made a deal with myself that I'd try ONE last time to charge it ...and when it proves that it still wont charge, THEN I WILL chuck it.
> 
> Well, wouldn't you know it? It charged up fully and now the watch is back on my wrist.
> 
> Maybe it just needed a time - out?


Yup, some stuff is like that. I have my lesson plans and teaching stuff down stairs...I just can’t seem to toss it.....I know I should but it’s hard. I was the type of teacher that saw a lesson in everything and just accumulated materials.......now I rue that day. However, I’ve been thinking about taking more in-depth courses in Linguistics.....I’ve always found that a fascinating subject.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang!
> The reported privacy issues have dissuaded me from buying an Amazon device. There are probably settings that would address the bulk of concerns, but still I hesitate. Maybe one day.
> 
> My massive, one-person search party turned up a few bonus things I forgot I had....gifts, tools, and my Fitbit watch to name a few. The Fitbit stopped charging a year or so ago, and it was just off warranty (of course) so I shoved it in a cubbyhole until I got the gumption to just chuck it. (I struggle to chuck things, because, you know, I might be able to fix it, or I might need it one day..or...or....etc...The typical pack-rat chant)
> 
> Anyway, when I stumbled upon it again, I actually made the motion over the trash can...but alas, my hand did not let go! SO ..I made a deal with myself that I'd try ONE last time to charge it ...and when it proves that it still wont charge, THEN I WILL chuck it.
> 
> Well, wouldn't you know it? It charged up fully and now the watch is back on my wrist.
> 
> Maybe it just needed a time - out?


Kudos, Kim. A wise decision on your part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. Actually 10c yesterday...and it was very sunny...lots of snow gone.
> Will be doing chicken teriyaki tonight.
> Will be continuing with my Bob Dylan song quest.....I think Girl From The North Country will be next....love that song!
> 
> I was wanting an electric uke....but I still like the acoustic sound...always did....I think I’m tooooooooo old for amps and pedals......but..............


Morning, Rp. Good luck with your Dylan song quest. I actually met him once back in 1967 at his home.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Good luck with your Dylan song quest. I actually met him once back in 1967 at his home.


I bet he was more sociable than his on stage persona .


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, some stuff is like that. I have my lesson plans and teaching stuff down stairs...I just can’t seem to toss it.....I know I should but it’s hard. I was the type of teacher that saw a lesson in everything and just accumulated materials.......now I rue that day. However, I’ve been thinking about taking more in-depth courses in Linguistics.....I’ve always found that a fascinating subject.


The Institute of General Semantics


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I bet he was more sociable than his on stage persona .


I was 18 years old at the time. I was helping a woodworker deliver a handmade piece of furniture to his home in Woodstock. All I could do was stare at him until he said "Kid, you have to stop staring at me or go outside on the porch."


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I was 18 years old at the time. I was helping a woodworker deliver a handmade piece of furniture to his home in Woodstock. All I could do was stare at him until he said "Kid, you have to stop staring at me or go outside on the porch."


Sooooooo maybe not.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. Actually 10c yesterday...and it was very sunny...lots of snow gone.
> Will be doing chicken teriyaki tonight.
> Will be continuing with my Bob Dylan song quest.....I think Girl From The North Country will be next....love that song!
> 
> I was wanting an electric uke....but I still like the acoustic sound...always did....I think I’m tooooooooo old for amps and pedals......but..............


Good luck with your Dylan quest Rp....so many songs to conquer. Looking foreard to hearing your latest. 

I've been learning a mixed bag of songs on the guitar...Eagles, Alice in Chains, Tom Petty, Brandi Carlile, Bonnie Raitt.....

We're never too old for anything, except maybe the Children's admission fare rate.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good luck with your Dylan quest Rp....so many songs to conquer. Looking foreard to hearing your latest.
> 
> I've been learning a mixed bag of songs on the guitar...Eagles, Alice in Chains, Tom Petty, Brandi Carlile, Bonnie Raitt.....
> 
> We're never too old for anything, except maybe the Children's admission fare rate.


Hi Kim, Petty has a fairly rich library, as do the Eagles....was never an Alice in Chains fan, so only know one or two of theirs. We had a local radio station here who played alternative adult album stuff. On Sundays they would do acoustic arrangements of hit songs by everybody...really different arrangements...would write down the ones I liked to learn latter. I have a book of songs to learn. But.....Bell Media decided to change the format to Virgin Music and my favourite radio listening was gone. If you want some fun try going through Nathaniel Rateliff...great stuff.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Sooooooo maybe not.


There is some truth to the saying, "Never meet your heroes"

My Brother-in-Law was a huge Robert Bateman fan and would spend an inordinate amount of money buying his art and decades ago, when Bateman's first big fancy "Greatest Hits" coffee-table books came out and Bateman had a signing event here in Calgary, my B-i-L , bought tickets to it, took the day off work, bought the book and waited hours in a line-up to get an opportunity to say hello to his hero and have his book purchase signed.

Bateman ignored his hello, just barked "Who do you want this signed to?" signed it, and instead of acknowledging or responding to my B-i-L's comment about the favourite piece of his art that he owns and how he has it hung where he sees it everyday, Bateman handed him the signed book back and looked past him "Okay. Next!". 

Funny how that once favourite piece of art does not have the same prominent place anymore and the Robert Bateman collection addiction seemed to have been instantly cured.


----------



## groovetube

It was explained to me that the privacy laws here in Canada are stronger so those amazon things are restricted in what they can listen/record. The one we have is a trial ballon, it was 23 bucks so I'll see. As I said, not super impressed, it controls a few items, like the tv, thermostat, cameras etc. But, I find the convenience it offers in that regard, kinda meh. By the time I yell at it to get its attention (over a loud tv) and enunciate echo! mute the TV!, I might as well do it by remote. The thing never hears you half the time. I can set the name of the TV(that you have to call it) I thought of renaming the TV 'the f******in tv! (sorry for the bit of profanity but its funny to me) so I can, you know. And no one can mute the tv unless.... 

my air fryers is already on it's way. Im looking forward to some new ideas. I opted for the non-wifi version. I seem to have more apps on my phone for each and everything. Even my subwoofer needs an iPhone app now.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> There is some truth to the saying, "Never meet your heroes"
> 
> My Brother-in-Law was a huge Robert Bateman fan and would spend an inordinate amount of money buying his art and decades ago, when Bateman's first big fancy "Greatest Hits" coffee-table books came out and Bateman had a signing event here in Calgary, my B-i-L , bought tickets to it, took the day off work, bought the book and waited hours in a line-up to get an opportunity to say hello to his hero and have his book purchase signed.
> 
> Bateman ignored his hello, just barked "Who do you want this signed to?" signed it, and instead of acknowledging or responding to my B-i-L's comment about the favourite piece of his art that he owns and how he has it hung where he sees it everyday, Bateman handed him the signed book back and looked past him "Okay. Next!".
> 
> Funny how that once favourite piece of art does not have the same prominent place anymore and the Robert Bateman collection addiction seemed to have been instantly cured.


I, too, have a Bateman story. Decades ago my wife and two very young sons were at an outdoor event at a wild life sanctuary.... We walked around for a long time and the kids were getting hungry.....there was a bacon on a bun stand which my wife and two kids wanted to try. But, there was an artist doing quick sketches and I wasn’t carrying much money...bacon on the bun or his sketches....I lost out and we bought the bacon on a bun for each.......much later I found out who the artist was.....and yes it would have been an original Bateman....most expensive sandwiches I ever bought.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> It was explained to me that the privacy laws here in Canada are stronger so those amazon things are restricted in what they can listen/record. The one we have is a trial ballon, it was 23 bucks so I'll see. As I said, not super impressed, it controls a few items, like the tv, thermostat, cameras etc. But, I find the convenience it offers in that regard, kinda meh. By the time I yell at it to get its attention (over a loud tv) and enunciate echo! mute the TV!, I might as well do it by remote. The thing never hears you half the time. I can set the name of the TV(that you have to call it) I thought of renaming the TV 'the f******in tv! (sorry for the bit of profanity but its funny to me) so I can, you know. And no one can mute the tv unless....
> 
> my air fryers is already on it's way. Im looking forward to some new ideas. I opted for the non-wifi version. I seem to have more apps on my phone for each and everything. Even my subwoofer needs an iPhone app now.


Hi Steve, I have one of those small dots as well....Hey Google seems easy to say but it many times ignores me. I dont have it attached to any devices....I use it as a radio ...I can get many many stations or ask it to sample genres of music...I also ask it stooooooopid questions to see if it can answer them....sometimes yes, sometimes no. My wife hates it because for some reason it ignores her voice.....I think when she sez Hey Google she is waiting for a response before asking it to do anything......or.....................but I won’t go there.


----------



## groovetube

I think the technology is in its infancy. To us it’s astounding at times but the error rate is comical. If we’re discussing private affairs financial gossip who knows we often will ask, should we be out of earshot of... so and so over there? It’s our safe word for the “government plant”.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I, too, have a Bateman story. Decades ago my wife and two very young sons were at an outdoor event at a wild life sanctuary.... We walked around for a long time and the kids were getting hungry.....there was a bacon on a bun stand which my wife and two kids wanted to try. But, there was an artist doing quick sketches and I wasn’t carrying much money...bacon on the bun or his sketches....I lost out and we bought the bacon on a bun for each.......much later I found out who the artist was.....and yes it would have been an original Bateman....most expensive sandwiches I ever bought.


Hahaha. The bacon on a bun might have not been the best "investment" choice, but there was a good chance it was the more pleasant experience.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Sooooooo maybe not.



LOL ...!!! 😃


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Bateman ignored his hello, just barked "Who do you want this signed to?" signed it, and instead of acknowledging or responding to my B-i-L's comment about the favourite piece of his art that he owns and how he has it hung where he sees it everyday, Bateman handed him the signed book back and looked past him "Okay. Next!".



I think the only thing that Bateman really likes, besides himself, of course, was money. As long as it was real, which like his paintings are *not* that of a true artist. Some are nice to look at or as decorations, but it is probably best to disassociate the artist from the work in order to enjoy them. 😭 😗


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I think the only thing that Bateman really likes, besides himself, of course, was money. As long as it was real, which like his paintings are *not* that of a true artist. Some are nice to look at or as decorations, but it is probably best to disassociate the artist from the work in order to enjoy them. 😭 😗
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I think that may be true of many artists....I’ve met a number of artists ( music, painting, acting ) and often that disassociation is necessary.


----------



## groovetube

I can say, having met worked with many Ive admired, they kind of fall in to 3 main categories. Some that are just nice as hell, great people, some, that are just crappy human beings to the core, and then there are quite a few, who are just human, and believe me there are a LOT of very weird, demanding, creepy, plain disturbing (even terrifying) fans that can make one appear to be a jerk. Often as protection. Its amazing how many times Ive heard about how a certain artist I know personally is a complete stuck up (insert whatever) because they wouldn't take a picture etc etc. I see the other side sometimes. There's a reason why many places have heavy security often planted in key places ready to take someone on if they get too familiar. It happens way more than you think. It's unnerving.

But there's those real jerks. There were a few classic records I tossed in the trash after encountering some real jerks. Surprisingly.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> my air fryers is already on it's way. Im looking forward to some new ideas. I opted for the non-wifi version.



Just curious, but which brand and model air fryer did you purchase and is it one of those # "all in one" types???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I can say, having met worked with many Ive admired, they kind of fall in to 3 main categories. Some that are just nice as hell, great people, some, that are just crappy human beings to the core, and then there are quite a few, who are just human, and believe me there are a LOT of very weird, demanding, creepy, plain disturbing (even terrifying) fans that can make one appear to be a jerk. Often as protection. Its amazing how many times Ive heard about how a certain artist I know personally is a complete stuck up (insert whatever) because they wouldn't take a picture etc etc. I see the other side sometimes. There's a reason why many places have heavy security often planted in key places ready to take someone on if they get too familiar. It happens way more than you think. It's unnerving.
> 
> But there's those real jerks. There were a few classic records I tossed in the trash after encountering some real jerks. Surprisingly.


True enough Steve. Many times fans approach their idols either just after the reason the fan went to a location ( when they may be tired or being hurried to their next location ) or just prior when time is a factor. Fans forget artists see many many people who think they have a personal bond with the artist due to their art. While some artists forget the fans are the reason they get the income to do their art.......it is a fine line.


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> Just curious, but which brand and model air fryer did you purchase and is it one of those # "all in one" types???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


The copy paste of the title/description is: COSORI Air Fryer, 5.8QT Oil Free XL Electric Hot Air Fryers Oven, Programmable 11-in-1 Cooker with Preheat & Shake Reminder, Equipped Digital Touchscreen and Nonstick Basket, 100 Recipes, 1700W

This one was recommended to me by someone who is a real kitchen gadget guy and I figured he'd know, he has 2 of them. It was just delivered and I haven't yet taken it out of the box. But I know we're having fries tonight!  I just happen to have a bag of russets...



Rps said:


> True enough Steve. Many times fans approach their idols either just after the reason the fan went to a location ( when they may be tired or being hurried to their next location ) or just prior when time is a factor. Fans forget artists see many many people who think they have a personal bond with the artist due to their art. While some artists forget the fans are the reason they get the income to do their art.......it is a fine line.


You would be amazed at the sheer rudeness of many fans. I don't notice it when Im on the fan side but having seen the other side, it's like, yeesh. Sometimes you just want some quiet, a cup coffee and for people to just stop making so many demands. I often tell people if you meet someone big, treat them like the human you are. If that doesn't work, move on and burn their records ha ha. I will just say I played on a bill with Peter Wolf. Let's say, I don't listen to J Geils anymore ha ha. man. That guy, wow.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> COSORI Air Fryer, 5.8QT
> ...
> This one was recommended to me by someone who is a real kitchen gadget guy and I figured he'd know, ...
> But I know we're having fries tonight!  I just happen to have a bag of russets...



I'll bet you're going to love it. 

If you're going to make and cut up the fries by hand, my wife tells me one of the secrets for getting them right is to do the 30-minute soak or whatever the recipe calls for and then make sure they are well-drained and dried before putting them in the air fryer and a light misting of oil helps.

If you get to the point of buying Frozen fries, some varieties are treated with a completely healthy spray that crisps them up for specific use in an air fryer, and the insides should be light and fluffy.

PS: Wings are great as well. And FAST!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the light of the nearly full moon shining through our bedroom window. Thought someone had turned on the light. So, I shall start to make some TGIF coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> I'll bet you're going to love it.
> 
> If you're going to make and cut up the fries by hand, my wife tells me one of the secrets for getting them right is to do the 30-minute soak or whatever the recipe calls for and then make sure they are well-drained and dried before putting them in the air fryer and a light misting of oil helps.
> 
> If you get to the point of buying Frozen fries, some varieties are treated with a completely healthy spray that crisps them up for specific use in an air fryer, and the insides should be light and fluffy.
> 
> PS: Wings are great as well. And FAST!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I read that as well. Perhaps I will look into premaking and freezing. I hadn't thought of wings. Brilliant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF treats are coming out of the oven. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF treats are coming out of the oven. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, et al. Sunny and warmer here today. Only two days until the first Spring Training games.......who needs robins.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> But I know we're having fries tonight!  I just happen to have a bag of russets...


Woot! Hope they turn(ed) out fabulous!



groovetube said:


> You would be amazed at the sheer rudeness of many fans. I don't notice it when Im on the fan side but having seen the other side, it's like, yeesh. Sometimes you just want some quiet, a cup coffee and for people to just stop making so many demands. I often tell people if you meet someone big, treat them like the human you are. If that doesn't work, move on and burn their records ha ha. I will just say I played on a bill with Peter Wolf. Let's say, I don't listen to J Geils anymore ha ha. man. That guy, wow.


Yeah, I was bit of a Robert Bateman fan too before my Brother-in-law's encounter with him. Now my 3 framed Bateman prints are piled in a stack in the storage area under the stairs. Hope the dust-bunnies are enjoying them because every time I see anything to do with Bateman, the first thing I think of was how hurt and disappointed my B-i-L was.

Sounds like J Geils was one of the least favourite celebrity encounters you've had....do you have a favourite, Steve?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. Sunny and warmer here today. Only two days until the first Spring Training games.......who needs robins.


Afternoon, Rp. Sunny and chilly here this afternoon. Yes, Spring training ............ when all hopes are eternal. We shall see.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Woot! Hope they turn(ed) out fabulous!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was bit of a Robert Bateman fan too before my Brother-in-law's encounter with him. Now my 3 framed Bateman prints are piled in a stack in the storage area under the stairs. Hope the dust-bunnies are enjoying them because every time I see anything to do with Bateman, the first thing I think of was how hurt and disappointed my B-i-L was.
> 
> Sounds like J Geils was one of the least favourite celebrity encounters you've had....do you have a favourite, Steve?


I can’t say I have a favorite really, lots of great experiences and people, the crappy ones are minor in the scheme of things. I think Peter Wolf was likely in pretty bad shape at the time let’s say, so I didn’t take it personally, even his guitar player rolled his eyes. Anyway, I’m happy to say, despite some bad days and wrinkles, most are truly nice humans. I even worked with a classic rock band I really admired, discovered they were staunch conservatives and we still got along great. A few laughs, a few digs, it was all good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.

Saw this and thought of Don. He would have liked it for his SAP site. He is missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why did the art thief's van run out of gas as he drove away from the Metropolitan Art Museum?

Because he had no Monet to buy Degas to make the Van Gogh.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Why did the art thief's van run out of gas as he drove away from the Metropolitan Art Museum?
> 
> Because he had no Monet to buy Degas to make the Van Gogh.


I yield to the Master.........


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record -- we don't use ketchup very often, and only buy brands that use Canadian tomatoes.

A friend of mine accidently rubbed ketchup in his eyes. He said it was not that bad, once he washed out his eyes with warm water, because now he has ........................... wait for it .................................... be patient .........

he now has Heinzsight.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> For the record -- we don't use ketchup very often, and only buy brands that use Canadian tomatoes.
> 
> A friend of mine accidently rubbed ketchup in his eyes. He said it was not that bad, once he washed out his eyes with warm water, because now he has ........................... wait for it .................................... be patient .........
> 
> he now has Heinzsight.


Good one! 

How things? Light rain here but we should hit 10c


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good one!
> 
> How things? Light rain here but we should hit 10c


Glad you liked it, Rp. Sunny with +3C temps and some rain and warmer temps in the next day or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Listening to a radio station that plays the classic 60s music, like The Grateful We're Not Dead along with Earth, Wind and Fiber.


----------



## Macfury

KC4 said:


> There is some truth to the saying, "Never meet your heroes"
> 
> My Brother-in-Law was a huge Robert Bateman fan..


I once saw a painting of his for sale in the classified ads as a "Rubber Bateman." Take that!


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow, for Sunday Brunch, Chef Pierre is away due to health reasons, but he has arranged to have another Cordon Bleu chef in his place. Chef Robert Flay will make Sunday Brunch for us all, aided by his daughter Sue. She is bringing her boyfriend Cap along to help serve us all. Cap, if you recall, is the son of Al Pacino. Sadly, Al Pacino will not be here tomorrow in that he is abroad on a film location.


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> I once saw a painting of his for sale in the classified ads as a "Rubber Bateman." Take that!



Certainly accurate as to technique and right on the money!!! ;-)



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Starting some Sunday coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Tomorrow, for Sunday Brunch, Chef Pierre is away due to health reasons, but he has arranged to have another Cordon Bleu chef in his place. Chef Robert Flay will make Sunday Brunch for us all, aided by his daughter Sue. She is bringing her boyfriend Cap along to help serve us all. Cap, if you recall, is the son of Al Pacino. Sadly, Al Pacino will not be here tomorrow in that he is abroad on a film location.





Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Starting some Sunday coffee brewing. Enjoy.


Good ones Marc. Rainy and dull today...awaiting the season opener......can Spring be far behind.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good ones Marc. Rainy and dull today...awaiting the season opener......can Spring be far behind.....





Rps said:


> Good ones Marc. Rainy and dull today...awaiting the season opener......can Spring be far behind.....


Opening Day: April 1 We shall see. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Opening Day: April 1 We shall see. Hope springs eternal.


Man there is a lot of weird posting with this new interface...but loading pictures is really nice.....


----------



## groovetube

Im just happy the temps have become more tolerable for some nicer walks. Just finished a run of heavy work, so a lot of recording in the basement so it's nice to peek my head above ground and get a breath of fresh. Can really use it.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Im just happy the temps have become more tolerable for some nicer walks. Just finished a run of heavy work, so a lot of recording in the basement so it's nice to peek my head above ground and get a breath of fresh. Can really use it.


Spent the afternoon out in my backyard just taking in the sun and letting my dogs wander about or just rest in the sunshine and +7C temps. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day to start off a new month. May March bring us all some peace, serenity and safety. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet day to start off a new month. May March bring us all some peace, serenity and safety. We shall see.


Amen to that Marc......any BT please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Amen to that Marc......any BT please.


Your special blend of BT coffee is always ready when you are in need of a cup or two. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Your special blend of BT coffee is always ready when you are in need of a cup or two. How is Life treating you these days?


We are doing well Marc, thanx. Watched the Jays yesterday....but one game does not a season make.....unless you are a Leaf fan of course.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day All
Another Monday, - seen quite a few, nice to know there could be more.

We're back in lockdown, kinda puts a crimp in my current project when I can't just zip over to the hardware store or lumber yard whenever I need/want something.
Makes selecting just the right colour paint a bit more complicated!

Oh Well, 500 years from now no-one will know the difference.

In the mean time, I would appreciate a cup of your fine coffee Marc, maybe add a shot (or two), I won't be driving anywhere today.


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day All
> Another Monday, - seen quite a few, nice to know there could be more.
> 
> We're back in lockdown, kinda puts a crimp in my current project when I can't just zip over to the hardware store or lumber yard whenever I need/want something.
> Makes selecting just the right colour paint a bit more complicated!
> 
> Oh Well, 500 years from now no-one will know the difference.
> 
> In the mean time, I would appreciate a cup of your fine coffee Marc, maybe add a shot (or two), I won't be driving anywhere today.


I feel your pain Bill...we’ve just moved to Red from Grey....but to be honest there seems to be little difference.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We are doing well Marc, thanx. Watched the Jays yesterday....but one game does not a season make.....unless you are a Leaf fan of course.


Still seems strange watching any sporting event these days. Such is Life. Stay well and stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day All
> Another Monday, - seen quite a few, nice to know there could be more.
> 
> We're back in lockdown, kinda puts a crimp in my current project when I can't just zip over to the hardware store or lumber yard whenever I need/want something.
> Makes selecting just the right colour paint a bit more complicated!
> 
> Oh Well, 500 years from now no-one will know the difference.
> 
> In the mean time, I would appreciate a cup of your fine coffee Marc, maybe add a shot (or two), I won't be driving anywhere today.


Coming right up, Bill. Things seem to be tightening up in the Halifax Metro area with various restrictions. We had only one new case of Covid today, and this is how the province of Nova Scotia is trying to keep in province wide.


----------



## groovetube

It’s very windy here today we have strong wind warnings in effect, I think we may have lost the top off our cushion bin, I don’t see it anywhere so it probably took flight. Hope it didn’t end up breaking something (who me that isn’t mine  )

I have a Reno project I can order the lumber/drywall etc alfor delivery but I also need some trips into the hardware store. I don’t really want to do the plumbing part as if something goes sideways and I need to main off it’s tough to call in and do a curbside in an urgent pinch.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It’s very windy here today we have strong wind warnings in effect, I think we may have lost the top off our cushion bin, I don’t see it anywhere so it probably took flight. Hope it didn’t end up breaking something (who me that isn’t mine  )
> 
> I have a Reno project I can order the lumber/drywall etc alfor delivery but I also need some trips into the hardware store. I don’t really want to do the plumbing part as if something goes sideways and I need to main off it’s tough to call in and do a curbside in an urgent pinch.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, big night just outside of Lunenburg.

*F.U.N. FREE UKULELE JAM*
Free · FirkinStein Brewing
Bridgewater, NS


----------



## groovetube

I was surfing the realtor site looking around, saw a place a friend from Halifax posted that was near Lunenburg, right near the ocean, only 299 really well renovated, how tempting is that... but I bet it’d be quite a spot to be when those hurricanes make it up from the south! Beautiful views I bet though.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I was surfing the realtor site looking around, saw a place a friend from Halifax posted that was near Lunenburg, right near the ocean, only 299 really well renovated, how tempting is that... but I bet it’d be quite a spot to be when those hurricanes make it up from the south! Beautiful views I bet though.


That is a good price depending upon where it is located. In our 7 years here we have only had three hurricanes hit this region. We came here after Hurricane Juan pounded this area of NS. Send me the posting.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just got a pair of new glasses, with a needed prescription change, really nice frames and a specially made sun glasses clip on at no extra cost. They were a gift from my wife over Christmas. Sadly, she returned them today. She told the store owners here in town that they were defective in that (her words) "My husband still does not see things my way." Such is Life.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> That is a good price depending upon where it is located. In our 7 years here we have only had three hurricanes hit this region. We came here after Hurricane Juan pounded this area of NS. Send me the posting.


here it is: Check out this listing

I surf around, east, west coast. I think about what we can get for this and live nicely in some place far more beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> here it is: Check out this listing
> 
> I surf around, east, west coast. I think about what we can get for this and live nicely in some place far more beautiful.


I know basically where this is. It is located outside of Garden Lots which is just outside of Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. coffee is brewing while I still have power. VERY windy outside just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true for me.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but all too true for me.
> View attachment 93694


I can relate to this Marc,


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All
With all the recent talk about food reminded me to get more sausages - must avoid German made ones,


German sausages - they're the WURST!


I'll leave now..


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All
> With all the recent talk about food reminded me to get more sausages - must avoid German made ones,
> 
> 
> German sausages - they're the WURST!
> 
> 
> I'll leave now..


Morning Bill. Speaking of food, some guy tried to sell me original German noodles...but they were an impasta.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 

You guys, don't get yourself in a schnitzel still taste good. 

Speaking of sausages, we have been puppy-sitting the wee Doxie since last night. He has grown and matured a bit. Less play biting which is a relief to my hands and feet.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> 
> You guys, don't get yourself in a schnitzel still taste good.
> 
> Speaking of sausages, we have been puppy-sitting the wee Doxie since last night. He has grown and matured a bit. Less play biting which is a relief to my hands and feet.


Speaking of Doxies.......

The Israelis and Arabs realized that, if they continued fighting, they would someday end up destroying the whole world. So they decided to settle their dispute with an ancient practice: a duel of two, like David and Goliath. This "duel" would be a dog fight.

The Arabs found the biggest, meanest Dobermans and Rottweilers in the world. They bred them together and then crossed their offspring with the meanest Siberian wolves.

The negotiators agreed each side would take 5 years to develop the best fighting dog they could. The dog that won the fight would earn its people the right to rule the disputed areas. The losing side would have to lay down its arms for good.

They selected only the biggest, strongest puppy of each litter, fed it the best food and killed all the other puppies. They used steroids and trainers in their quest for the perfect killing machine. After the 5 years were up, they had a dog that needed steel prison bars on its cage. Only expert trainers could handle this incredibly nasty and ferocious beast.

When the day of the big dog-fight finally arrived, the Israelis showed up with a very strange-looking animal, a Dachshund that was 10 feet long!

Everyone at the dogfight arena felt sorry for the Israelis. No one there seriously thought this weird, odd-looking animal stood any chance against the growling beast over in the Arab camp. All the bookies took one look and predicted that the Arab dog would win in less than a minute.

As the cages were opened, the Dachshund slowly waddled toward the center of the ring.

The Arab dog leaped from its cage and charged the giant wiener-dog.

As he got to within an inch of the Israeli dog, the Dachshund opened its jaws and swallowed the Arab beast whole in one bite. There was nothing left but a small puff of fur from the Arab killer dog's tail floating to the ground.

The stunned crowd of international observers, bookies and media personnel let out a collective gasp of disbelief and surprise.

The Arabs approached the Israelis, muttering and shaking their heads in disbelief. "We do not understand," said their leader, "Our top scientists and breeders worked for 5 long years with the meanest, biggest Dobermans, Rottweilers and Siberian wolves, and they developed an incredible killing machine of a dog!"

The Israelis replied. "Well, for 5 years, we have had a team of Jewish plastic surgeons from Boca Raton working to make an alligator look like a Dachshund."


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All
> With all the recent talk about food reminded me to get more sausages - must avoid German made ones,
> 
> 
> German sausages - they're the WURST!
> 
> 
> I'll leave now..


Good one, Bill.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> 
> You guys, don't get yourself in a schnitzel still taste good.
> 
> Speaking of sausages, we have been puppy-sitting the wee Doxie since last night. He has grown and matured a bit. Less play biting which is a relief to my hands and feet.


Pictures, please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Speaking of Doxies.......
> 
> The Israelis and Arabs realized that, if they continued fighting, they would someday end up destroying the whole world. So they decided to settle their dispute with an ancient practice: a duel of two, like David and Goliath. This "duel" would be a dog fight.
> 
> The Arabs found the biggest, meanest Dobermans and Rottweilers in the world. They bred them together and then crossed their offspring with the meanest Siberian wolves.
> 
> The negotiators agreed each side would take 5 years to develop the best fighting dog they could. The dog that won the fight would earn its people the right to rule the disputed areas. The losing side would have to lay down its arms for good.
> 
> They selected only the biggest, strongest puppy of each litter, fed it the best food and killed all the other puppies. They used steroids and trainers in their quest for the perfect killing machine. After the 5 years were up, they had a dog that needed steel prison bars on its cage. Only expert trainers could handle this incredibly nasty and ferocious beast.
> 
> When the day of the big dog-fight finally arrived, the Israelis showed up with a very strange-looking animal, a Dachshund that was 10 feet long!
> 
> Everyone at the dogfight arena felt sorry for the Israelis. No one there seriously thought this weird, odd-looking animal stood any chance against the growling beast over in the Arab camp. All the bookies took one look and predicted that the Arab dog would win in less than a minute.
> 
> As the cages were opened, the Dachshund slowly waddled toward the center of the ring.
> 
> The Arab dog leaped from its cage and charged the giant wiener-dog.
> 
> As he got to within an inch of the Israeli dog, the Dachshund opened its jaws and swallowed the Arab beast whole in one bite. There was nothing left but a small puff of fur from the Arab killer dog's tail floating to the ground.
> 
> The stunned crowd of international observers, bookies and media personnel let out a collective gasp of disbelief and surprise.
> 
> The Arabs approached the Israelis, muttering and shaking their heads in disbelief. "We do not understand," said their leader, "Our top scientists and breeders worked for 5 long years with the meanest, biggest Dobermans, Rottweilers and Siberian wolves, and they developed an incredible killing machine of a dog!"
> 
> The Israelis replied. "Well, for 5 years, we have had a team of Jewish plastic surgeons from Boca Raton working to make an alligator look like a Dachshund."


Another good one, Kim.


----------



## groovetube

Oh you guys. Pickin on us sauerkrauts.  I grew up eating liverwurst and had no idea it was so terrible!  

But one thing I miss is going to denningers in Burlington (my mom used to love this place) amazing German deli place with my dad and getting a Westphalian (where I was born) sausage with that German hot mustard with a beer. Of course in Germany the beer would be stellar but we’ll have to wait a while before I can fly over for that!


----------



## KC4

Hahah- I can't take credit for the Doxie joke - that's Rp's offering. 

The picture will have to wait a bit - Spolumbo has a severe case of "Zoomies" and all I'd get is a blur! He's got a toy squirrel and a limp fox stuffy - giving them both hell! All I see is a brown streak going from one end of the house to the other to the sound of thunderous galloping, claws digging in the rug as he changes direction and mad squeaking!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Oh you guys. Pickin on us sauerkrauts.  I grew up eating liverwurst and had no idea it was so terrible!
> 
> But one thing I miss is going to denningers in Burlington (my mom used to love this place) amazing German deli place with my dad and getting a Westphalian (where I was born) sausage with that German hot mustard with a beer. Of course in Germany the beer would be stellar but we’ll have to wait a while before I can fly over for that!


There used to be a great German deli outside of Blackstock...sadly gone now. Funny, what I really miss is Easterbrooks in Burlington.....


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Oh you guys. Pickin on us sauerkrauts.  I grew up eating liverwurst and had no idea it was so terrible!
> 
> But one thing I miss is going to denningers in Burlington (my mom used to love this place) amazing German deli place with my dad and getting a Westphalian (where I was born) sausage with that German hot mustard with a beer. Of course in Germany the beer would be stellar but we’ll have to wait a while before I can fly over for that!


Haha! I grew up eating liverwurst too. I still enjoy it on occasion, but I am the only one in the house who does. I'm sure Spolumbo wouldn't mind a taste if I had some. He was upset and even indignant this morning because I refused to give him any of what I was feeding the fish. 

My cousin who is a professional equestrian, ridings and trains some Westphalian horses. They are beautiful and among the best in the world for jumping and dressage.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Haha! I grew up eating liverwurst too. I still enjoy it on occasion, but I am the only one in the house who does. I'm sure Spolumbo wouldn't mind a taste if I had some. He was upset and even indignant this morning because I refused to give him any of what I was feeding the fish.
> 
> My cousin who is a professional equestrian, ridings and trains some Westphalian horses. They are beautiful and among the best in the world for jumping and dressage.


Are they tall horses Kim?


----------



## groovetube

I was an army brat, dad was in the Canadian Forces my mom, she escaped east Germany at 17. I was born technically on Canadian soil (British since it was a British military hospital?) but proud of the German background. Even endorsed by a German drum company. How German is that? 

I still love liverwurst. I don’t have it much the stuff you find in grocery stores is often stale and less er, aromatic that’s it  

I’d have no doubt dogs (or cats) would lose their minds over it!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I was an army brat, dad was in the Canadian Forces my mom, she escaped east Germany at 17. I was born technically on Canadian soil (British since it was a British military hospital?) but proud of the German background. Even endorsed by a German drum company. How German is that?
> 
> I still love liverwurst. I don’t have it much the stuff you find in grocery stores is often stale and less er, aromatic that’s it
> 
> I’d have no doubt dogs (or cats) would lose their minds over it!


I don’t think Guinness would. We had a coupon for 3 packages of Caesar brand dog food. We got the beef....he won’t even touch it even if mixed with his normal kibble....it’s not that he is fussy...I think he knows real beef, chicken and fish from what manufacturers of dog food shuck as real. What he is fussy about is the texture....so I am sure he’d pass on the liverwurst.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Are they tall horses Kim?


Not especially tall Rp, I'd say only slightly above average for a full size breed. They are mostly known for their athleticism, ride-ability and excellent movement.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Pictures, please.


















The zoomies are done, for now, and he's relaxing beneath my drafting table.
This is my view looking down.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> View attachment 93696
> View attachment 93697
> 
> The zoomies are done, for now, and he's relaxing beneath my drafting table.
> This is my view looking down.





KC4 said:


> View attachment 93696
> View attachment 93697
> 
> The zoomies are done, for now, and he's relaxing beneath my drafting table.
> This is my view looking down.


Sweet.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> There used to be a great German deli outside of Blackstock...sadly gone now. Funny, what I really miss is Easterbrooks in Burlington.....


I don’t think I’ve tried that place. I bet the dogs are pretty good. But, is it the real westphalian with that German mustard that burn a hole in your tongue good? 

there’s some boutique type burger and hot dog/sausage place around here, I find most of the burger places a little hipster on the size of the burger (wtf is a slider gimme a burger I can make a MESS with!) but the hotdog place fancy Frank’s lived up to its hype if you love the huge mess ones. It’s just a different thing than real German sausage on a bun, oh. And a beer. Preferably in a liter glass ha ha.

but despite my health preaching I do have some nice sausage in the fridge because well the snow is cleared now I can get to the bbq!!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I don’t think I’ve tried that place. I bet the dogs are pretty good. But, is it the real westphalian with that German mustard that burn a hole in your tongue good?
> 
> there’s some boutique type burger and hot dog/sausage place around here, I find most of the burger places a little hipster on the size of the burger (wtf is a slider gimme a burger I can make a MESS with!) but the hotdog place fancy Frank’s lived up to its hype if you love the huge mess ones. It’s just a different thing than real German sausage on a bun, oh. And a beer. Preferably in a liter glass ha ha.
> 
> but despite my health preaching I do have some nice sausage in the fridge because well the snow is cleared now I can get to the bbq!!


Check out the menu....TexArk was my fav......





__





Home







www.easterbrooks.ca


----------



## groovetube

I did in fact and it looks like a fantastic hotdog place! A different thing however.

I have a very good friend who since early high school ran his own hotdog cart in a Ottawa, we got to know a great sausage thing then, but he now has built and runs a wonderful restaurant, very healthy blends of Chinese cooking, no sausage as far as I know 

a true guilty pleasure. Among many, like the big roast in my oven.

see I don’t make a very good vege hipster do I... 

Now, let’s talk about those chip trucks, malt vinegar/salt throughout.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I did in fact and it looks like a fantastic hotdog place! A different thing however.
> 
> I have a very good friend who since early high school ran his own hotdog cart in a Ottawa, we got to know a great sausage thing then, but he now has built and runs a wonderful restaurant, very healthy blends of Chinese cooking, no sausage as far as I know
> 
> a true guilty pleasure. Among many, like the big roast in my oven.
> 
> see I don’t make a very good vege hipster do I...
> 
> Now, let’s talk about those chip trucks, malt vinegar/salt throughout.


Okay, let’s......Hank’s in Bowmanville is almost wold famous.....seriously....


----------



## groovetube

I have been to Hancs! When I played bowmanville a long time ago! Fantastic. I have sampled some incredible ones from sea to shining sea in this country, I can say there have been, many, too many out of the way chip trucks here and I circled the US many many times over the years. Some of those huts out on cape cod catch of the day, the bbq heavens in Texas and in other states, so, so much good food.

man I need to cook better ha ha ha!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I have been to Hancs! When I played bowmanville a long time ago! Fantastic. I have sampled some incredible ones from sea to shining sea in this country, I can say there have been, many, too many out of the way chip trucks here and I circled the US many many times over the years. Some of those huts out on cape cod catch of the day, the bbq heavens in Texas and in other states, so, so much good food.
> 
> man I need to cook better ha ha ha!


Were you playing the Jube in Oshawa and Kevin’s in Bowmanville?


----------



## groovetube

You know I don’t remember. I remember the food, the people, good times, and often forget what the venue was ha ha.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> You know I don’t remember. I remember the food, the people, good times, and often forget what the venue was ha ha.


No worries...I’ve been in those places a number of times where I didn’t remember anything as well........hmmmmmmm might not be a good thing..


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of hot dogs and sausages .............. figure this one out.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> but despite my health preaching I do have some nice sausage in the fridge because well the snow is cleared now I can get to the bbq!!



As long as the snow hasn't completely covered the BBQ, then it's fair game that it can still be used for cooking. As long as one can get access to it. 😅 😅


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> As long as the snow hasn't completely covered the BBQ, then it's fair game that it can still be used for cooking. As long as one can get access to it. 😅 😅
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True. Our BBQ is snow free and still on the back deck under a cover.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> True. Our BBQ is snow free and still on the back deck under a cover.


Morning Marc, we should hit 11c here today...so BBQ weather for sure.
I was listening to some of my albums the other day....I always thought they were a sound purchase.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, we should hit 11c here today...so BBQ weather for sure.
> I was listening to some of my albums the other day....I always thought they were a sound purchase.


Good to hear, Rp. Send some warmth this way. Currently -1C but with strong wind gusts still. We have experienced colder temps here the past few days than we have since Feb. 2020.


----------



## Dr.G.

I once walked into a bar with a parrot on my shoulder.
Confused, the bartender asks, "Where did you get that??"
The parrot replied, "Oh him?
New York City."


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I once walked into a bar with a parrot on my shoulder.
> Confused, the bartender asks, "Where did you get that??"
> The parrot replied, "Oh him?
> New York City."


A piece of rope crawls into a bar and orders a drink, the bar keep sez “ you are a piece of rope aren’t you? ....we don’t serve rope here”....to which the rope sez, “ I’m a frayed knot”


----------



## Rps

A ghost walks into a bar.....”stop!”, sez the bar tender....” we don’t serve spirits here”.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A piece of rope crawls into a bar and orders a drink, the bar keep sez “ you are a piece of rope aren’t you? ....we don’t serve rope here”....to which the rope sez, “ I’m a frayed knot”


good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A ghost walks into a bar.....”stop!”, sez the bar tender....” we don’t serve spirits here”.


another good onw.


----------



## Dr.G.

Medical Alert -- I accidently swallowed some Scrabble tiles. My next trip to the bathroom could spell disaster. Wish me Luck.


----------



## groovetube

Nice one!

I fired up the BBQ today. I better make sure there's plenty o gas because I intend on being out there a lot from now on since the weather will be somewhat tolerable.

I looked at a property on Gabriolo island off Nanaimo today. Couldn't believe what it was and the price. Damn. And the weather.


----------



## KC4

Two guys walk into bar and see three pieces of meat hanging from the ceiling. One of the guys asks the bartender what that is about. The bartender replies that whoever can jump high enough to touch the meat, will get to drink free for the remainder of the evening. But, if you jump and fail to touch the meat, you buy everyone's drinks in the bar for the next hour.
One of the guys asks his friend if he wants to go for it...
"Nah," says the friend, "The steaks are too high".

Happy Barbecuing!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Medical Alert -- I accidently swallowed some Scrabble tiles. ...



That's a pretty ****y situation,

But seriously, maybe trash your bookmark to the website where you found this one, especially if they have any more like this one!!! Please...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> I looked at a property on Gabriolo island off Nanaimo today. Couldn't believe what it was and the price. Damn. And the weather.



Nearly all real estate in BC is way up lately according to what they are saying on the news, thank God we don't have to do any selling or buying but are very happy an hour "paid for" home.

You might have missed out on a good deal on *Thetis island* if it would have been satisfactory for you. A friend of my cousin had to sell due to her husband's health reasons and move closer to the doctors and hospital facilities on Vancouver Island, and they ended up having to sell a fair bit below what they were expecting.

I think you would like this area as there are so many various artists and groups and I think you would enjoy our Winters a lot better than in your current place!!! 😃 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Nearly all real estate in BC is way up lately according to what they are saying on the news, thank God we don't have to do any selling or buying but are very happy an hour "paid for" home.
> 
> You might have missed out on a good deal on *Thetis island* if it would have been satisfactory for you. A friend of my cousin had to sell due to her husband's health reasons and move closer to the doctors and hospital facilities on Vancouver Island, and they ended up having to sell a fair bit below what they were expecting.
> 
> I think you would like this area as there are so many various artists and groups and I think you would enjoy our Winters a lot better than in your current place!!! 😃
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


My two cents.......today we hit 13c and average house price is $528,000....


----------



## groovetube

It crosses our mind, we do have a nice detach in downtown and the market for those here is just bonkers. Who the hell is buying these places? First time home buyers here in TO would be just whacked.

I do like it here, but the weather. And the pandemic kinda knocked the wind out of downtown living. It would be a pretty intense life changing move should we pull the pin on something like that.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> It crosses our mind, we do have a nice detach in downtown and the market for those here is just bonkers. Who the hell is buying these places? First time home buyers here in TO would be just whacked.
> 
> I do like it here, but the weather. And the pandemic kinda knocked the wind out of downtown living. It would be a pretty intense life changing move should we pull the pin on something like that.


Steve, wise thoughts....my daughter wanted a home in T.O. but at $2 mil a shot it’s not feasible. Everything has a cost...so the love of a city is a cost...you weigh that against other choices. We had a great spot in Bowmanville....and if we stayed the house would have gone up about $300K.....but how much have they gone up where we were looking....so we sold a number of years ago and it’s taken about 10years to make up that opportunity cost....so that was the price for warmer weather here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My two cents.......today we hit 13c and average house price is $528,000....


My two cents.......today we hit 1c and average house price is $225.000.... (for a 3500 square foot home, with some front and back garden space).


----------



## groovetube

I feel for people trying to get in the market down here, many head to places like Stratford Burlington Whithby or wherever. Eleven we bought in the first place the price started with a 1! That place is approaching over a million now I bet. We sold for half that. But we did far better here. So thinking about hanging in, because you think prices might go up even further, well I’m no speculator, I think of the living part. Which is why it’s in our conversation.

is it warmer in Windsor? I’ve played there stayed in the hotel where you overlook the border thing  I really dislike crossing in the tunnel, most musicians do.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Rock joins his mom in a ukulele duet (cnn.com)


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The Rock joins his mom in a ukulele duet (cnn.com)


See....everyone can play a uke.......


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I feel for people trying to get in the market down here, many head to places like Stratford Burlington Whithby or wherever. Eleven we bought in the first place the price started with a 1! That place is approaching over a million now I bet. We sold for half that. But we did far better here. So thinking about hanging in, because you think prices might go up even further, well I’m no speculator, I think of the living part. Which is why it’s in our conversation.
> 
> is it warmer in Windsor? I’ve played there stayed in the hotel where you overlook the border thing  I really dislike crossing in the tunnel, most musicians do.


Hi Steve, we researched weather before we moved, as it was one of the key factors in our decision of where to live. Windsor has more +30c days, more sunshine days, and I believe the second or third mildest winter in Canada....I think Lunenberg N.S. ranks high for mild winters as well. Housing prices here are one of the most affordable in Canada. We are close to major markets, we have a college and university, and are in the heart of the agricultural industry in Canada. We are a land of festivals here, with a theatre group, symphony orchestra, folk music societies, and one of the more noted film festivals in North America. Our businesses have taken a beating...as have other areas, but we will rebound. Our biggest weakness, however, is medical...but they are planning on building a mega hospital here which should help....many here either use the Detroit services or go to London if specialists are required. Food is extremely reasonable here...we have multiple stores of the big grocers and many many local fruit and meat stores.....but Toronto it is not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> See....everyone can play a uke.......


All thumbs Dr. G. = not likely. Still, I like listening to uke music so that is a plus in my favor.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> All thumbs Dr. G. = not likely. Still, I like listening to uke music so that is a plus in my favor.


Believe it or not, there are many chords you can play with just one finger......and one chord songs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Steve, we researched weather before we moved, as it was one of the key factors in our decision of where to live. Windsor has more +30c days, more sunshine days, and I believe the second or third mildest winter in Canada....I think Lunenberg N.S. ranks high for mild winters as well. Housing prices here are one of the most affordable in Canada. We are close to major markets, we have a college and university, and are in the heart of the agricultural industry in Canada. We are a land of festivals here, with a theatre group, symphony orchestra, folk music societies, and one of the more noted film festivals in North America. Our businesses have taken a beating...as have other areas, but we will rebound. Our biggest weakness, however, is medical...but they are planning on building a mega hospital here which should help....many here either use the Detroit services or go to London if specialists are required. Food is extremely reasonable here...we have multiple stores of the big grocers and many many local fruit and meat stores.....but Toronto it is not.


Yes, we have mild winters and mild summers. No need for an AC here, we just open up the windows and take in the ocean breezes.

(9) Lunenburg Nova Scotia by Drone - YouTube

The drone came within about 10 blocks of our house at the 1:45 and 2:45 min mark. Most of the footage is of the old part of town (the Unesco Heritage Site). We are in New Town, which has bigger homes and more land. Luckily, my doctor is five blocks from where we live and he is located right next to the hospital. Very convenient.

Lunenburg – Home of the Bluenose | Virtual Reality Video - YouTube


----------



## groovetube

very pretty town. I think I drove through it once on the way somewhere to see someone while I was out east on one of the playing adventures. 

I have no idea where Id go right now, so for now Im staying put. But it's fun to look around wondering, where next?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Believe it or not, there are many chords you can play with just one finger......and one chord songs.


Rp, it is what you do with your left hand that confuses me. I should have been a left handed person, but was switched at the age of 4 by my grandmother (long story). My sister tried to teach me to play the guitar but gave up in frustration. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> very pretty town. I think I drove through it once on the way somewhere to see someone while I was out east on one of the playing adventures.
> 
> I have no idea where Id go right now, so for now Im staying put. But it's fun to look around wondering, where next?


Steve, we moved from St. John's, NL to here in Lunenburg, NS due to the fact that my wife wanted to go somewhere that had real springtime weather, was close to the ocean and was close to many dog shows. I wanted to move to get away from the snow.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, it is what you do with your left hand that confuses me. I should have been a left handed person, but was switched at the age of 4 by my grandmother (long story). My sister tried to teach me to play the guitar but gave up in frustration. Such is Life.


Ahhh the curse of the southpaw......my sister is a southpaw.....I can understand your pain....living in a right hand world is a hassle to lefties.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Ahhh the curse of the southpaw......my sister is a southpaw.....I can understand your pain....living in a right hand world is a hassle to lefties.


So true. Sadly, no one told my hotwired brain that I was being switched.


----------



## pm-r

As dogs are often mentioned as part of this thread, I came across this rather cute photo I thought some might like to add to their collection. The photo is from an air conditioning firm's ad:










One has to admit that is a picture of Total Comfort...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> As dogs are often mentioned as part of this thread, I came across this rather cute photo I thought some might like to add to their collection. The photo is from an air conditioning firm's ad:
> 
> View attachment 93706
> 
> 
> One has to admit that is a picture of Total Comfort...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Sweet pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Non-essential travellers crossing into Canada at 11 more border crossings — including Windor's Ambassador Bridge — will be required to take a COVID-19 test on site starting Thursday. The program began at five other crossings a week ago. "


----------



## groovetube

My big lug headed Maine **** forest cat I inherited from my dad is very ill (once again) and I’m finding it a challenge to find a vet that will do teeth extraction asap these days. I had a vet examine him yesterday, gave me all kinds of medication one of which knocks the poor guy into the stone age and then they tell me they aren’t doing dental at this time. It’s a bit of a stress and this poor guy isn’t having a good time.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> My big lug headed Maine **** forest cat I inherited from my dad is very ill (once again) and I’m finding it a challenge to find a vet that will do teeth extraction asap these days. I had a vet examine him yesterday, gave me all kinds of medication one of which knocks the poor guy into the stone age and then they tell me they aren’t doing dental at this time. It’s a bit of a stress and this poor guy isn’t having a good time.


Sorry to hear this, Steve. We had a doxie with dental problems and the meds really knocked him for a loop until we could get to see him a few days later for the extraction. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Guess the filter doesn’t like maincoon?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Steve. We had a doxie with dental problems and the meds really knocked him for a loop until we could get to see him a few days later for the extraction. Bonne chance, mon ami.


So far the best I can find is 3 weeks. Not sure if he can hold out that long but he’s on antibiotics the works. I’ll find out tomorrow. It’s distressing to see this guy so unhappy.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> So far the best I can find is 3 weeks. Not sure if he can hold out that long but he’s on antibiotics the works. I’ll find out tomorrow. It’s distressing to see this guy so unhappy.


Sorry to hear this, Steve. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A slow day, so I shall get the TGIF coffee brewing. Enjoy.
I hope everyone is in a good mood today. Paix, mes amis.

gezunterhait - good health


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A slow day, so I shall get the TGIF coffee brewing. Enjoy.
> I hope everyone is in a good mood today. Paix, mes amis.
> 
> gezunterhait - good health


Morning Marc, et al.....a BT please Marc.....and a heart warming tale for you....

One afternoon a lawyer was riding in his limousine when he saw two men
along the roadside eating grass.

Disturbed, he ordered his driver to stop and he got out to investigate.

He asked one man, "Why are you eating grass ?"
"We don't have any money for food," the poor man replied.
"We have to eat grass."
"Well, you can come with me to my house and I'll feed you," the lawyer said.

"But sir, I have a wife and two children with me.
They are over there eating grass under that tree."
"Bring them along," the lawyer replied.

Turning to the second poor man he stated, "You may come with us, also."

The other man, in a pitiful voice, then said, "But sir, I also have a wife
and six children with me!"
"Bring them all as well," the lawyer answered.

They all entered the car, which was no easy task, Even for a car as large as
the limousine.

Once under way, one of the poor fellows turned to the lawyer and said, "Sir,
you are too kind. Thank you for taking all of us with you."

The lawyer replied, "Glad to do it. You'll really love my place The grass is
almost a foot high."


----------



## groovetube

Getting ready to take this sick boy in, it’s a bit more challenging with covid into a downtown vet with no parking.

hoping for decent news.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Getting ready to take this sick boy in, it’s a bit more challenging with covid into a downtown vet with no parking.
> 
> hoping for decent news.


Hoping for good news as well Steve!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al.....a BT please Marc.....and a heart warming tale for you....
> 
> One afternoon a lawyer was riding in his limousine when he saw two men
> along the roadside eating grass.
> 
> Disturbed, he ordered his driver to stop and he got out to investigate.
> 
> He asked one man, "Why are you eating grass ?"
> "We don't have any money for food," the poor man replied.
> "We have to eat grass."
> "Well, you can come with me to my house and I'll feed you," the lawyer said.
> 
> "But sir, I have a wife and two children with me.
> They are over there eating grass under that tree."
> "Bring them along," the lawyer replied.
> 
> Turning to the second poor man he stated, "You may come with us, also."
> 
> The other man, in a pitiful voice, then said, "But sir, I also have a wife
> and six children with me!"
> "Bring them all as well," the lawyer answered.
> 
> They all entered the car, which was no easy task, Even for a car as large as
> the limousine.
> 
> Once under way, one of the poor fellows turned to the lawyer and said, "Sir,
> you are too kind. Thank you for taking all of us with you."
> 
> The lawyer replied, "Glad to do it. You'll really love my place The grass is
> almost a foot high."


BT coming right up, Rp.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Hoping for good news as well Steve!


He’s been dropped off, poor guy I have to give him this sedative with his antibiotics and he’s just a big slobbering lug afterwards. I’m home now (the hospital is a 2 minute drive) and awaiting the phone call.


----------



## Rps

Morning smile.......I think......

King Ozymandias of Assyria was running low on cash after years of war with the Hittites. His last great possession was the Star of the Euphrates, the most valuable diamond in the ancient world. Desperate, he went to Croesus, the pawnbroker, to ask for a loan. Croesus said, “I’ll give you 100,000 dinars for it.” The King protested, “But I paid a million dinars for it! Don’t you know who I am? I am the king!” Croesus replied, “When you wish to pawn a Star, makes no difference who you are.”


----------



## groovetube

We’re waiting on further results and news, but it isn’t great. At best, we’re looking at major dental surgery (5 grand?) on a cat that is a senior and may not be up for this. We’ll know more soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> He’s been dropped off, poor guy I have to give him this sedative with his antibiotics and he’s just a big slobbering lug afterwards. I’m home now (the hospital is a 2 minute drive) and awaiting the phone call.


Good luck, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> We’re waiting on further results and news, but it isn’t great. At best, we’re looking at major dental surgery (5 grand?) on a cat that is a senior and may not be up for this. We’ll know more soon.


Sadly , we have been in a similar situation with one of our doxies. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

The news so far is not good. I will know more tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> The news so far is not good. I will know more tomorrow I guess.


Once again, sorry to hear this. We had to make a difficult decision with three of our doxies, but in the end, it was the best for them rather than to see them suffer. Bonne chance, mon ami. we are here for you.


----------



## groovetube

Thanks. Im a little blindsided by this. I just recently got him into remission from diabetes. This big lug has wormed his way into my heart far more than I had planned on. I still wish for good news but I know the deal on this.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Thanks. Im a little blindsided by this. I just recently got him into remission from diabetes. This big lug has wormed his way into my heart far more than I had planned on. I still wish for good news but I know the deal on this.


There is no easy solution. The hard decisions that we had to make were done with the "what is best for the dog" and not what is best for us. stay strong, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Yeah I know, thanks for saying so. I’ve taken in some senior very sick souls, and have gone down hard paths, one a Siamese I was injecting saline bags into her back, friends visiting thought I was nuts, diabetes in 3 cats, the whole thing. I have 3 very senior cats right now, 2 of them quite senior and were old souls who needed a home. I did promise myself I would extend his life past where it should as I may have with a few in the past. But it’s tough with this guy, he was mom and dads cat.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Yeah I know, thanks for saying so. I’ve taken in some senior very sick souls, and have gone down hard paths, one a Siamese I was injecting saline bags into her back, friends visiting thought I was nuts, diabetes in 3 cats, the whole thing. I have 3 very senior cats right now, 2 of them quite senior and were old souls who needed a home. I did promise myself I would extend his life past where it should as I may have with a few in the past. But it’s tough with this guy, he was mom and dads cat.


Yes, it is always a tough decision. We are here for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Speak with you all later. Paix.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Speak with you all later. Paix.


Morning Marc, et al...

A smile for you......maybe....

Justin Trudeau walked into a bar with a sandwich taped to his head.

The bartender said, "Why the hell do you have a sandwich taped to your head?" 

"My family always wears a sandwich hat on Wednesdays.", said Justin.

The bartender said, "It's Tuesday." 

To which Justin hung his head in shame and said, "Gosh, I must look pretty silly right now, then."


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang gang, 

Sorry to hear the news about your Mainecoon Cat Steve. That's terrible. 

We've had absolutely gorgeous weather in Calgary the last few days. I hope you all are enjoying something similar. 

I just received notice that I have secured a garden plot in the community garden at the end of the street. Something else to look forward to. It's only 4' x 6', but with some careful planning, I should be able to grow quite a few things in it. As usual, it will be unlikely that it will produce even to pay for the fees/labour, but it's not about that.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang gang,
> 
> Sorry to hear the news about your Mainecoon Cat Steve. That's terrible.
> 
> We've had absolutely gorgeous weather in Calgary the last few days. I hope you all are enjoying something similar.
> 
> I just received notice that I have secured a garden plot in the community garden at the end of the street. Something else to look forward to. It's only 4' x 6', but with some careful planning, I should be able to grow quite a few things in it. As usual, it will be unlikely that it will produce even to pay for the fees/labour, but it's not about that.


That sounds interesting.....we don’t have the political will here to establish such a plot in my area unfortunately.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> That sounds interesting.....we don’t have the political will here to establish such a plot in my area unfortunately.


Yes, from all the forms/documents I had to read and sign to apply for the little plot, it seems that it does take a considerable amount of work from a dedicated group to organize this. As expected, the group mandates that all plot holders donate a minimum amount of volunteer hours in support of this gardening community every season.... and, they have already asked me to consider additionally volunteering on the board. I think I need to spend a season as a plot holder/basic volunteer before I get further involved.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al...
> 
> A smile for you......maybe....
> 
> Justin Trudeau walked into a bar with a sandwich taped to his head.
> 
> The bartender said, "Why the hell do you have a sandwich taped to your head?"
> 
> "My family always wears a sandwich hat on Wednesdays.", said Justin.
> 
> The bartender said, "It's Tuesday."
> 
> To which Justin hung his head in shame and said, "Gosh, I must look pretty silly right now, then."


Good one, Rp. Care for some BT coffee?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Rp. Care for some BT coffee?


Make it a double Marc please, for some reason I’m tired this morning. Was working on an arrangement of Bye Bye Love last night. I was reminded of that song while watching Ken Burn’s documentary series Country Music...I’ve watched it 3 times it is that good....and it’s funny as I’m not a country music fan.


----------



## groovetube

It’s tough one with this cat. I’m too close to himto decide and hoping wife, vet, anyone will help  he’s extra affectionate this morning, of course, it’s like they know. But I think looking to near future things aren’t promising and in the past I had waited until the cat was a lot more miserable before deciding and that’s the line that’s hard to determine.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It’s tough one with this cat. I’m too close to himto decide and hoping wife, vet, anyone will help  he’s extra affectionate this morning, of course, it’s like they know. But I think looking to near future things aren’t promising and in the past I had waited until the cat was a lot more miserable before deciding and that’s the line that’s hard to determine.


Try to do what is best for him. Is it fair to let him suffer? There is no easy answer but doing what you feel is best for him is the best decision you can make. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Try to do what is best for him. Is it fair to let him suffer? There is no easy answer but doing what you feel is best for him is the best decision you can make. Bonne chance, mon ami.


That’s precisely the consideration.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> That’s precisely the consideration.


Good man. We wish you the best. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sign of the times. A year or so before we moved here to Lunenburg, NS I was still jogging a bit. Now I am able to predict the weather with my arthritic knees. Such is Life. Paix, mes amis. Stay well and stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday coffee is brewing and thoughts of brunch are up for discussion.


----------



## groovetube

Taking a deep breath this Sunday, looking forward in the near future, wondering how things will go as things open back up, people get immunized. What it means for the music industry, which I believe will be one of the last things (live music) to return. I have a few live stream type shows in the calendar in a few months

The cat seems to have rallied. Of course, they do this. But aware that he's on antibiotics, and I rub a codeine cream inside his ears. Much easier than jamming more pills down his gullet, which he hates (so do I). I so far have been able to hide his antibiotics inside his food. So far. But it's temporary. 

Coffee is very good this morning. Grateful Im safe and have such great coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Taking a deep breath this Sunday, looking forward in the near future, wondering how things will go as things open back up, people get immunized. What it means for the music industry, which I believe will be one of the last things (live music) to return. I have a few live stream type shows in the calendar in a few months
> 
> The cat seems to have rallied. Of course, they do this. But aware that he's on antibiotics, and I rub a codeine cream inside his ears. Much easier than jamming more pills down his gullet, which he hates (so do I). I so far have been able to hide his antibiotics inside his food. So far. But it's temporary.
> 
> Coffee is very good this morning. Grateful Im safe and have such great coffee.


Good coffee is what we do, Steve. Good to hear your cat is doing a bit better. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> True .............
> View attachment 93707


Nice....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good coffee is what we do, Steve. Good to hear your cat is doing a bit better. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Morning Marc, et al. BT please Marc...maybe two. We are going to go through a heat wave here hitting 15c 3 days in a row....hope we don’t get spoiled I actually had the BBQ running yesterday.

Hope it’s good news on Steve’s cat!


----------



## groovetube

well it's good in that he isn't suffering, but I fear the inevitable is near. I need to watch carefully that I don't wait until he's in crisis.


----------



## pm-r

Say Marc, what's going on in Nova Scotia all of a sudden???




> Nova Scotia





> *'Controlled chaos': Inside the N.S. lab scrambling to process a record number of COVID-19 tests*





https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/lab-scrambles-covid-rest-results-1.5938138




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. BT please Marc...maybe two. We are going to go through a heat wave here hitting 15c 3 days in a row....hope we don’t get spoiled I actually had the BBQ running yesterday.
> 
> Hope it’s good news on Steve’s cat!


Your special blend of BT coming right up, Rp. +4C and sunny here. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well it's good in that he isn't suffering, but I fear the inevitable is near. I need to watch carefully that I don't wait until he's in crisis.


A very responsible idea given this situation, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Say Marc, what's going on in Nova Scotia all of a sudden???
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/lab-scrambles-covid-rest-results-1.5938138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Testing is up and cases are down. The province is doing the best it can, and luckily, the vast majority here are doing their part as well. We have not had a case in Lunenburg since June.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Testing is up and cases are down.


So what's the point or the reason for all the sudden testing other than the chief medical officer's appeal or suggestion. Why is he making such a call especially when there doesn't seem to be any sign of any outbreak??? 



> As Nova Scotians continue to heed the calls from Dr. Robert Strang, the chief medical officer of health, to get tested,


It doesn't make much sense to me and seems to be putting quite an overburdened strain on the system and its resources.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> So what's the point or the reason for all the sudden testing other than the chief medical officer's appeal or suggestion. Why is he making such a call especially when there doesn't seem to be any sign of any outbreak???
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't make much sense to me and seems to be putting quite an overburdened strain on the system and its resources.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


My two cents Patrick, you need to have on going testing to identify pods....contained within are asymtomatic and potential outbreaks. Vaccines are at an extreme premium so being able to quantify next steps is a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> So what's the point or the reason for all the sudden testing other than the chief medical officer's appeal or suggestion. Why is he making such a call especially when there doesn't seem to be any sign of any outbreak???
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't make much sense to me and seems to be putting quite an overburdened strain on the system and its resources.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


They are trying to make the case that once everyone in NS gets a shot by Labor Day, we could ease restrictions. They are just trying to keep community spread to a minimum. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Jewish friend of mine sent this to me --

"I am a retired CPA. I am also a Certified Internal Auditor, a Certified Management Accountant, and APICS certified. I had a very boring job at the Connecticut Department of Revenue Services. I earned credentials to keep myself busy.
My co-workers made fun of that. When I read an article in the Hartford Courant about the formation of the Zambabwe National Traditional Healers Association, I wrote a letter to their UN delegate here in New York and asked him if he would make me an honorary member of the Association if I took him to lunch. He telephoned me at work in Hartford, and I took a personal day off to take the train to NYC to take him to lunch. I received a fancy certificate from him that he had printed up just for the occasion.
Later, when I became a stockbroker at Dean Witter, now Morgan Stanley, I could honestly say to my clients that in addition to being a registered representative and licensed to sell securities, futures, and insurance, and, in addition to being a CPA, I could also lay claim to being a WITCH DOCTOR -- and had a certificate to prove it.

When I told my mother, who is still alive, she told me that she always hoped that I would become a "rich doctor", NOT a "witch doctor". " Oy vey.


----------



## Dr.G.

To save money on electricity I hear that the light at the end of the tunnel has been turned off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> My two cents Patrick, you need to have on going testing to identify pods....contained within are asymtomatic and potential outbreaks. Vaccines are at an extreme premium so being able to quantify next steps is a good thing.


A valid point, Rp. We are trying to get back to where we can have travel between any of the four Atlantic provinces without having to spend two weeks isolated from society.


----------



## groovetube

I just got an email from my vet, the news is worse than we feared. He also has stage 2 kidney disease, requiring subcutaneous fluids. Plus 3 other bad conditions. Dental surgery is pointless. But, I knew that.

My last Siamese I was injecting bags of fluid into her back weekly, and went through diabetes, asthma etc etc. I got her to love about 18. After that experience, I promised myself I would never do that with a cat again. This guy, wormed his way into my heart more than any before, but Ive known now for some time our time is limited. Anyway, we have some time, could be weeks, perhaps more, but Im not going to extend things.

Maybe birds. They live a loooooong time. Maybe longer than me. But I cant coup one up in a house. But I absolutely love them. A friend has an African grey and he's a devoted bird 'dad' which, you pretty have to be as he loses feathers if he's away for a couple days.

Well I'll stop talking about that for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I just got an email from my vet, the news is worse than we feared. He also has stage 2 kidney disease, requiring subcutaneous fluids. Plus 3 other bad conditions. Dental surgery is pointless. But, I knew that.
> 
> My last Siamese I was injecting bags of fluid into her back weekly, and went through diabetes, asthma etc etc. I got her to love about 18. After that experience, I promised myself I would never do that with a cat again. This guy, wormed his way into my heart more than any before, but Ive known now for some time our time is limited. Anyway, we have some time, could be weeks, perhaps more, but Im not going to extend things.
> 
> Maybe birds. They live a loooooong time. Maybe longer than me. But I cant coup one up in a house. But I absolutely love them. A friend has an African grey and he's a devoted bird 'dad' which, you pretty have to be as he loses feathers if he's away for a couple days.
> 
> Well I'll stop talking about that for now.


Talk to us all you want, Steve. Sorry to hear this news. A good idea not to "extend things". Shows you are a caring person who thinks of his cat first. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I just got an email from my vet, the news is worse than we feared. He also has stage 2 kidney disease, requiring subcutaneous fluids. Plus 3 other bad conditions. Dental surgery is pointless. But, I knew that.
> 
> My last Siamese I was injecting bags of fluid into her back weekly, and went through diabetes, asthma etc etc. I got her to love about 18. After that experience, I promised myself I would never do that with a cat again. This guy, wormed his way into my heart more than any before, but Ive known now for some time our time is limited. Anyway, we have some time, could be weeks, perhaps more, but Im not going to extend things.
> 
> Maybe birds. They live a loooooong time. Maybe longer than me. But I cant coup one up in a house. But I absolutely love them. A friend has an African grey and he's a devoted bird 'dad' which, you pretty have to be as he loses feathers if he's away for a couple days.
> 
> Well I'll stop talking about that for now.


Sorry to hear this Steve....but putting the cat first shows how caring you are, and a Marc has said we are hear to listen and support.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al. We will be having one last cold shot before the double digits tomorrow...BBQ weather.....which is surprising with all the doom and gloom of Harry and Meghan’s Oprah-fest last night. I mean the average person understands the strain of living a privileged life with near unlimited wealth with people at your beck and call.....oh the injustice of it all......


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> I just got an email from my vet, the news is worse than we feared. He also has stage 2 kidney disease, requiring subcutaneous fluids. Plus 3 other bad conditions. Dental surgery is pointless. But, I knew that.
> 
> My last Siamese I was injecting bags of fluid into her back weekly, and went through diabetes, asthma etc etc. I got her to love about 18. After that experience, I promised myself I would never do that with a cat again. This guy, wormed his way into my heart more than any before, but Ive known now for some time our time is limited. Anyway, we have some time, could be weeks, perhaps more, but Im not going to extend things.
> 
> Maybe birds. They live a loooooong time. Maybe longer than me. But I cant coup one up in a house. But I absolutely love them. A friend has an African grey and he's a devoted bird 'dad' which, you pretty have to be as he loses feathers if he's away for a couple days.
> 
> Well I'll stop talking about that for now.


Sorry to hear about your cat man. Our dog and cat are each 13 and approaching the twilight years. These animals just have a way of getting you to love them to pieces. What can you do? Death is always hard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. We will be having one last cold shot before the double digits tomorrow...BBQ weather.....which is surprising with all the doom and gloom of Harry and Meghan’s Oprah-fest last night. I mean the average person understands the strain of living a privileged life with near unlimited wealth with people at your beck and call.....oh the injustice of it all......


Morning, Rp. BT coffee? Yes the weather network showed that you folks would be getting 17C temps tomorrow. Lucky you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat man. Our dog and cat are each 13 and approaching the twilight years. These animals just have a way of getting you to love them to pieces. What can you do? Death is always hard.


So true, Frank. We have been through this with five of our doxies over the past 20 years. Never an easy situation.
How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here we go once again.

‘Zombie’ Daylight Saving Time returns despite efforts to stop the change (msn.com)


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Here we go once again.
> 
> ‘Zombie’ Daylight Saving Time returns despite efforts to stop the change (msn.com)


I still think this time change ritual is dumb.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nova Scotia reported no new cases of COVID-19 on Monday and 24 known active cases of the virus in the province.

Provincial health authority labs completed 2,768 Nova Scotia tests on Sunday, according to a Department of Health news release.

While case numbers have generally remained low since a small bump late last month, it's the first day since Feb. 12 that health officials have reported no new cases.

Premier Iain Rankin said in the news release that he was encouraged that no new cases were reported Monday, and that it showed the efforts of Nova Scotians to follow public health measures were slowing the spread of the virus." CBC.ca

A bit of good news here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received this email note from a good friend --

"I have decided to leave my past behind me, and to move on to a new and different lifestyle. So, if I owe you any money ...... I am sorry but I have moved on." Luckily, he does not owe me anything.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Just received this email note from a good friend --
> 
> "I have decided to leave my past behind me, and to move on to a new and different lifestyle. So, if I owe you any money ...... I am sorry but I have moved on." Luckily, he does not owe me anything.


Ahhhhhhhhh, freeeeeeeedom


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> So true, Frank. We have been through this with five of our doxies over the past 20 years. Never an easy situation.
> How is Life treating you these days?


Not bad. Pandemic’s still here, but other than that, we’re surviving. New Resident Alien on Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Not bad. Pandemic’s still here, but other than that, we’re surviving. New Resident Alien on Wednesday.


Good to hear, Frank. All goes well here. I have not watched the Resident Alien show. My wife is into watching all sorts of cooking shows, and we have taped hours of these shows and are going through them together. I applied to teach an online course in literacy education at UAB for the summer semester. Wish me luck.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> I still think this time change ritual is dumb.


So do I. Far past time to shelve this nonsense.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just called out to my wife that I forgot where I parked the car. She replied "What do you mean you forgot where you parked our car??? You're shopping online." Oops.

For the record, when we used to shop in malls I never remembered where we parked.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Frank. All goes well here. I have not watched the Resident Alien show. My wife is into watching all sorts of cooking shows, and we have taped hours of these shows and are going through them together. I applied to teach an online course in literacy education at UAB for the summer semester. Wish me luck.


Good luck! Teaching during a pandemic is a whole new experience.


----------



## groovetube

It sure is. All my teaching is over zoom. And while it can be very effective, I very much prefer in person. Really hoping I can return to that this fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Good luck! Teaching during a pandemic is a whole new experience.


Thanks, Frank. I have been looking for positions to teach online from UBC to Memorial University in St. John's, NL .......... and points in between.

http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=61927


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I have been looking for positions to teach online from UBC to Memorial University in St. John's, NL .......... and points in between.
> http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=61927



Those are certainly nice accolades Marc and you should be proud, which I am sure you are.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all....I got the keys this morning and I have the coffee on...BT anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those are certainly nice accolades Marc and you should be proud, which I am sure you are.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thanks, Patrick. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....I got the keys this morning and I have the coffee on...BT anyone?


Morning, Rp. Thanks for making the coffee.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Thanks for making the coffee.


Morning Marc, et al. We will be very spring like today and may hit 18c for the next few days.....great for walking outdoors.

Say Marc, why did the cowboy wear a Stetson, kerchief, wide belt and sneakers..........he didn’t want to be confused with a trucker driver.....


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All
I woke up this morning, The Sun is shining, It's about plus 6 outside, I have no urgent tasks/projects, and my doctor says I'm doing great with my diabetes!

Very scary, waiting for something to hit the fan!

Meantime, a large cup of coffee while I wait, Please & thank you.


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> I woke up this morning, The Sun is shining, It's about plus 6 outside, I have no urgent tasks/projects, and my doctor says I'm doing great with my diabetes!
> 
> Very scary, waiting for something to hit the fan!
> 
> Meantime, a large cup of coffee while I wait, Please & thank you.


Morning Bill, glad things appear to be well. I’m thawing out some steaks for the BBQ for tonight’s dinner.....Guinness loves it when we BBQ........so do I


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. We will be very spring like today and may hit 18c for the next few days.....great for walking outdoors.
> 
> Say Marc, why did the cowboy wear a Stetson, kerchief, wide belt and sneakers..........he didn’t want to be confused with a trucker driver.....


Wow!! Spring has arrived there so it seems.

Good one. "Sneakers"


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> I woke up this morning, The Sun is shining, It's about plus 6 outside, I have no urgent tasks/projects, and my doctor says I'm doing great with my diabetes!
> 
> Very scary, waiting for something to hit the fan!
> 
> Meantime, a large cup of coffee while I wait, Please & thank you.


Good to hear, Bill. Coffee is coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

New sign for the Cafe Chez Marc


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Patrick. How is Life treating you these days?


Yup, we will hit 20c in the next two days...


----------



## Dr.G.

New sign for outside the Cafe Chez Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

A priest, a minister, and a rabbit walk into a blood bank.

The rabbit says "I think i might be a type o".


----------



## OldeBullDust

I just received this & thought I would pass it along.



> *Retirement---what to expect*
> 
> 1. My doctor asked if anyone in my family suffered from mental illness. I said, "No, we all seem to enjoy it."
> 2. I thought the dryer made my clothes shrink. Turns out it was the refrigerator.
> 3. I thought growing old would take longer.
> 4. My bucket list: keep breathing.
> 5. Camping: where you spend a small fortune to live like a homeless person.
> 6. Just once, I want a username & password prompt to say: "close enough."
> 7. Being an adult is the dumbest thing I have ever done.
> 8. I'm a multi-tasker. I can listen, ignore, & forget all at the same time!|
> 9. At my funeral, take the bouquet from my coffin & toss it into the crowd to see who is next!!
> 10. Retirement to do list: Wake up. Nailed it!
> 11. Went to an antique show & people were bidding on me.
> 12. People who wonder if the glass is half empty or half full miss the point. The glass is refillable.
> 13. Retired - Under new management. See spouse for details.
> 14. When you can't find the sunshine ... be the sunshine.
> 15. I don't have grey hair. I have wisdom highlights.
> 16. Sometimes it takes me all day to get nothing done.
> 17. I don't fall - I do random gravity checks.
> 18. My heart says "chocolate & wine" but my jeans say, "please, please, please, eat a salad!"
> 19. Never laugh at your spouse's choices. You are one of them.
> 20. One minute you're young & fun. The next, you're turning down the car stereo to see better.
> 21. I'd grow my own food if only I could find bacon seeds.
> 22. Losing weight isn't working for me, so from now I'm concentrating on getting taller.
> 23. Some people are like clouds - once they disappear it's a beautiful day.
> 24. Some people you're glad to see coming, some you're glad to see leaving.
> 25. My body is a temple - ancient & crumbling.
> 26. Common sense is not a gift. It's a punishment because you have to deal with everyone who doesn't have it.
> 27. I came. I saw. I forgot. Retraced my steps. Got lost on the way back. Now I have no idea what's going on.
> 28. Senility. If you see this same list a year from now you will think they are all new!!
Click to expand...


----------



## groovetube

good morning, the cat has really rallied. Makes things tougher to choose when because we know it'll be in the near term.

Otherwise today is drum students day so it's also notation, lesson writing day. And practicing them to make sure I can look like I know what Im doing


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Good luck with the kiddos! Good to hear your cat is doing better.


----------



## groovetube

Well the kiddos were introduced to toto’s Jeff pocaro and the beat in rosanna. And of course some heavy nerding on some metric modulation and I’m happy as heck to oblige  

feeling a little older as I found some lesson sheets from one of my drum teachers from the 80s. One sheet dated 1987 where I studied paradiddles as triplets. If that isn’t drum nerd enough that was 34 years ago.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Bill, glad things appear to be well. I’m thawing out some steaks for the BBQ for tonight’s dinner.....Guinness loves it when we BBQ........so do I



Speaking of steaks, which both my wife and I really adore, and if you like a really good deal, here's something you can do if it's available in your area.

A few months or so ago our local co-op grocery store had half striploins on sale at an unbelievable reasonable price. They come in a plastic cryovac bag which we left in the refrigerator for an extra week or two for some extra aging. One can leave it refrigerated in the sealed bag for a month or so if one prefers aged meat, but it is not air-dried.

Anyway, with a bit of trimming with a good knife, we carved it up into nice steaks and some small roasts and put them in freezer bags into the freezer.

Here's a method that shows trimming search slabs of beef, and one can end up with some lovely steaks for a fraction of the price of a normal butcher sells them for.

_*Knife Skills: How to Cut a Whole Beef Strip Loin Into Steaks*_
*








Knife Skills: How to Cut a Whole Beef Strip Loin Into Steaks


Buying a whole strip loin is not only a great way to save money on expensive steaks, it also gives you more control over your final product. All you need is a sharp knife and some very basic butchering skills to get it done. Here's how to do it, step-by-step.




www.seriouseats.com




*
One can do a similar thing, with other big slabs of meat, if and when your local grocery store happens to sell them for a super good price.


https://canadabeef.ca/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/Strip_Loin.pdf



Enjoy...!!! 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> Well the kiddos were introduced to toto’s Jeff pocaro and the beat in rosanna. And of course some heavy nerding on some metric modulation and I’m happy as heck to oblige
> 
> feeling a little older as I found some lesson sheets from one of my drum teachers from the 80s. One sheet dated 1987 where I studied paradiddles as triplets. If that isn’t drum nerd enough that was 34 years ago.


That Rosanna beat is thing that I aspire to. I once thought I’d figured it out, the feel anyway, and then an actual drummer showed me how to do the ghost notes. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Speaking of steaks, which both my wife and I really adore, and if you like a really good deal, here's something you can do if it's available in your area.
> 
> A few months or so ago our local co-op grocery store had half striploins on sale at an unbelievable reasonable price. They come in a plastic cryovac bag which we left in the refrigerator for an extra week or two for some extra aging. One can leave it refrigerated in the sealed bag for a month or so if one prefers aged meat, but it is not air-dried.
> 
> Anyway, with a bit of trimming with a good knife, we carved it up into nice steaks and some small roasts and put them in freezer bags into the freezer.
> 
> Here's a method that shows trimming search slabs of beef, and one can end up with some lovely steaks for a fraction of the price of a normal butcher sells them for.
> 
> _*Knife Skills: How to Cut a Whole Beef Strip Loin Into Steaks*_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knife Skills: How to Cut a Whole Beef Strip Loin Into Steaks
> 
> 
> Buying a whole strip loin is not only a great way to save money on expensive steaks, it also gives you more control over your final product. All you need is a sharp knife and some very basic butchering skills to get it done. Here's how to do it, step-by-step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seriouseats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> One can do a similar thing, with other big slabs of meat, if and when your local grocery store happens to sell them for a super good price.
> 
> 
> https://canadabeef.ca/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/Strip_Loin.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy...!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Sounds great Patrick....I wish I had a freezer....buying one seems to be something my wife is against, so.......


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, et al. Will be Spring like today and tomorrow but wet...I guess you can’t have everything.....


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang!
Steve, I'm sorry to read the overall bad news about your Mainecoon cat....that's rough... glad that he's having a nice little last rally though to give you time for a visit. 

I'm not a fan of Daylight Savings Time either.... it's original purpose/benefit has subsided, for the most part. Every year I get caught with at least one missed or messed up scheduled meeting/phone call/seminar between time zones because I've forgotten to account for the change. AAAArrgh!

Rps, we don't own a standalone freezer either. Some days I wish we had one so I could take advantage of good deals like Patrick suggests....but I know my hoarding tendencies would have the thing chronically full and we'd never get down to the bottom, and eventually I'd have to throw the ancient freezer-burnt stuff away.....so better that we just don't have one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. Will be Spring like today and tomorrow but wet...I guess you can’t have everything.....


Morning, Rp. Very sunny with 6C temps. The sun feels warm to the skin these days.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang!
> Steve, I'm sorry to read the overall bad news about your Mainecoon cat....that's rough... glad that he's having a nice little last rally though to give you time for a visit.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Daylight Savings Time either.... it's original purpose/benefit has subsided, for the most part. Every year I get caught with at least one missed or messed up scheduled meeting/phone call/seminar between time zones because I've forgotten to account for the change. AAAArrgh!
> 
> Rps, we don't own a standalone freezer either. Some days I wish we had one so I could take advantage of good deals like Patrick suggests....but I know my hoarding tendencies would have the thing chronically full and we'd never get down to the bottom, and eventually I'd have to throw the ancient freezer-burnt stuff away.....so better that we just don't have one.


Hi Kim, we had a chest freezer when we lived in Bowmanville, but it was dumped when we moved...it was decades old and not very efficient. If I got a new one it would be an upright model...less hiding area..

How is your guitar work coming along? I’ve been working on Bye Bye Love and also Carry On Wayward Son....there is an octave bump in that one I have to play with.....I’ve been trying to find an arrangement for Shakin All Over but because I have reentrant tuning on my uke I can’t get it to sound right.....may have to go Low G.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Very sunny with 6C temps. The sun feels warm to the skin these days.


Got to tell you 20c feel pretty good ...but it is really windy today.


----------



## Rps

Always wondered.....


----------



## Dr.G.

I am thinking of writing a book about hurricanes and tornadoes.

It's only a draft at the moment.


----------



## Macfury

Rps said:


> Sounds great Patrick....I wish I had a freezer....buying one seems to be something my wife is against, so.......


To make it work, you have to rotate, rotate, rotate. Otherwise, you become the museum of well-priced foods.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I am thinking of writing a book about hurricanes and tornadoes.
> 
> It's only a draft at the moment.


Now that’s a classic......


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Sounds great Patrick....I wish I had a freezer....buying one seems to be something my wife is against, so.......



Hmmm...??? I wonder what her logical reason(s) might be for not having one.??? 

You must at least have a small one built into your refrigerator for the ice cream, ice cubes and frozen peas... Or does she not like using that one either...???

I cannot imagine surviving in a home without ice cream... 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, we had a chest freezer when we lived in Bowmanville, but it was dumped when we moved...it was decades old and not very efficient. If I got a new one it would be an upright model...less hiding area..
> 
> How is your guitar work coming along? I’ve been working on Bye Bye Love and also Carry On Wayward Son....there is an octave bump in that one I have to play with.....I’ve been trying to find an arrangement for Shakin All Over but because I have reentrant tuning on my uke I can’t get it to sound right.....may have to go Low G.


Yes, if I was ever to get a stand-alone freezer again, it would also be an upright. Even though they are less energy efficient, because the cold falls out every time you open the things, I prioritize the easy access to the frozen food.

_Carry On Our Wayward Sons _is one of my faves...look forward to hearing you play it one day, if that's an option.

I'm working on two groups of songs, one group primarily for guitar (but I'll sing along) and another for voice, (but I may play along)... Guitar: _Hotel California, Horse with no Name, American Pie._...for voice _Angels From Montgomery_ and _Crazy _(the song Gnarls Barkley made popular).


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yes, if I was ever to get a stand-alone freezer again, it would also be an upright. Even though they are less energy efficient, because the cold falls out every time you open the things, I prioritize the easy access to the frozen food.
> 
> _Carry On Our Wayward Sons _is one of my faves...look forward to hearing you play it one day, if that's an option.
> 
> I'm working on two groups of songs, one group primarily for guitar (but I'll sing along) and another for voice, (but I may play along)... Guitar: _Hotel California, Horse with no Name, American Pie._...for voice _Angels From Montgomery_ and _Crazy _(the song Gnarls Barkley made popular).


Will have to work on Carry On Wayward Son, chord wise it’s Am,G,F,G for the most part...but the vocal is quite a strain for me.......so might be a while....so if you like the song not hearing me is a good thing.


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> To make it work, you have to rotate, rotate, rotate. Otherwise, you become the museum of well-priced foods.


Uugh, that seems like too much work...plus, I'm not that organized. 
I think the big freezers are mostly the tool of large families to mitigate their food cost. However, for small families or couples, I have to wonder if big freezers are one of those things (like a small garden plot) that actually have a false economy. 

I can see the benefit of a big freezer for hunters who need to preserve their game....but this is not for the average person.


----------



## groovetube

Freddie_Biff said:


> That Rosanna beat is thing that I aspire to. I once thought I’d figured it out, the feel anyway, and then an actual drummer showed me how to do the ghost notes. Amazing.


It's iconic. I first introduced them to Bernard Purdie, and the "Purdie shuffle", one of my students then went to work out fool in the rain by led zeppelin and I got him to the point where he did a school recital and he nailed that shot for shot (check out the chorus) and then, this. I don't know if you've seen it but here's a 80s instructional that's will show him discussing it, and demonstrating it. 





Too bad we lost him at such a young age.


----------



## groovetube

And good afternoon everyone.  Sorry for the drumming rabbit hole. I can talk for many hours on that.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> And good afternoon everyone.  Sorry for the drumming rabbit hole. I can talk for many hours on that.


Steve, no worries...that’s what keeps this thread so well attended. Man he is smooth on those drums......was great on the bass pedal. Drumming seems to have gone through numerous cycles....from keeping the beat, to added voice, to combination of both. My Grandfather used to say a good drummer wasn’t really heard until he was called upon. I’ve also noticed how kits have evolved...Ringo and Grand Funk had a sparse kit....then we’ve moved to those such as Rush, Tull, The Police whose kit would make a symphony orchestra envious.


----------



## Rps

And speaking of smooth on an instrument....


----------



## groovetube

I didn’t watch the the entire thing but, I couldn’t but think, what he’s playing is not far away from a classical guitar, just smaller and 2 less strings


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> It's iconic. I first introduced them to Bernard Purdie, and the "Purdie shuffle", one of my students then went to work out fool in the rain by led zeppelin and I got him to the point where he did a school recital and he nailed that shot for shot (check out the chorus) and then, this. I don't know if you've seen it but here's a 80s instructional that's will show him discussing it, and demonstrating it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad we lost him at such a young age.


Cool video! Thanks for sharing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I didn’t watch the the entire thing but, I couldn’t but think, what he’s playing is not far away from a classical guitar, just smaller and 2 less strings


Steve, now James is classic....


----------



## groovetube

He sure knows how to get the most out of that thing! I’m amazed how ukeles have grown in popularity, but more so the boutique market for the high end ones. I’ve seen some custom made ones that are impressive handcrafted pieces of wood work.

when it comes to that kind of talent on an instrument like this, Michael Hedges has always been a favorite. Shame he left us in a tragic accident.


----------



## Dr.G.

Photo by Jennifer Strong-Klefenz


----------



## groovetube

Gorgeous view.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Gorgeous view.


Yes, she is an excellent photographer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. A quiet morning, so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting older is just one body part after another saying "Ha Ha ........ you think that aches ........ watch this."


----------



## groovetube

I hear that. Sat on a drums stool yesterday for over 6 hours, and I have to counter that, with yoga, stretching and strength training. All of which Ive been really lame at lately and Im really feeling it.

Coffee. I have the French press rolling with fresh ground and water temp perfect. Im not at all obsessive about my coffee nope


----------



## Dr.G.

"Coffee. I have the French press rolling with fresh ground and water temp perfect. Im not at all obsessive about my coffee nope  " Coming right up, Steve. How is your cat this morning? How are you this morning?


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> He sure knows how to get the most out of that thing! I’m amazed how ukeles have grown in popularity, but more so the boutique market for the high end ones. I’ve seen some custom made ones that are impressive handcrafted pieces of wood work.
> 
> when it comes to that kind of talent on an instrument like this, Michael Hedges has always been a favorite. Shame he left us in a tragic accident.


Yes it is always sad when one so talented goes too soon. That said I was never a New Age guy....but I appreciate the skill and inventiveness.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I hear that. Sat on a drums stool yesterday for over 6 hours, and I have to counter that, with yoga, stretching and strength training. All of which Ive been really lame at lately and Im really feeling it.
> 
> Coffee. I have the French press rolling with fresh ground and water temp perfect. Im not at all obsessive about my coffee nope


You know, I don’t thing I’ve ever seen an overweight drummer in a band.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Getting older is just one body part after another saying "Ha Ha ........ you think that aches ........ watch this."


Morning Marc, et al. I can attest to this. There are days that are less achy than others.
Really warm here but wet and windy.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Yes it is always sad when one so talented goes too soon. That said I was never a New Age guy....but I appreciate the skill and inventiveness.


Interesting. I never saw him as 'new age', but well, he is on Windham Hill Records and he topped new age charts. Along with jazz... his playing is incredible. I don't normally dive into instrumental stuff like that.


Rps said:


> You know, I don’t thing I’ve ever seen an overweight drummer in a band.


Ha ha, well, sadly, there are a lot. We do sit a lot!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Steve, now James is classic....


Now THAT was cool. Thanks for sharing Rp.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Now THAT was cool. Thanks for sharing Rp.


As I’ve always said, it’s the player not the instrument!


----------



## Dr.G.

A rock 'n' roll pioneer, Lew Skinner still has a burning obsession with guitars | CBC News 

An interesting article.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I’m amazed how ukeles have grown in popularity, but more so the boutique market for the high end ones. I’ve seen some custom made ones that are impressive handcrafted pieces of wood work.


That is so true...ukes aren’t the lawn bowling of musical instruments anymore.....what I find interesting is the absence of Tenor Guitars out there....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A rock 'n' roll pioneer, Lew Skinner still has a burning obsession with guitars | CBC News
> 
> An interesting article.


It’s true. We uke players have something called U.A.S. Or ukulele acquisition syndrome...I have 3 ukes .....but I’m a piker compared to some I know who have 20. As for guitars, I always wanted a Rickenbacker....but at around $5,000 I’d have some ‘splanin’ to do.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> ukulele acquisition syndrome





Rps said:


> It’s true. We uke players have something called U.A.S. Or ukulele acquisition syndrome...I have 3 ukes .....but I’m a piker compared to some I know who have 20. As for guitars, I always wanted a Rickenbacker....but at around $5,000 I’d have some ‘splanin’ to do.....


Never heard of U.A.S. (i.e.,ukulele acquisition syndrome). Is is like collecting/raising doxie pups? Or training them to stand at attention and learn to take orders to become killer guard dogs?


----------



## Dr.G.

For your afternoon laugh. 
Super Comedy - Posts | Facebook


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Never heard of U.A.S. (i.e.,ukulele acquisition syndrome). Is is like collecting/raising doxie pups? Or training them to stand at attention and learn to take orders to become killer guard dogs?
> View attachment 93719
> 
> View attachment 93716
> View attachment 93717
> View attachment 93718


Yup!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> It’s true. We uke players have something called U.A.S. Or ukulele acquisition syndrome...I have 3 ukes .....but I’m a piker compared to some I know who have 20. As for guitars, I always wanted a Rickenbacker....but at around $5,000 I’d have some ‘splanin’ to do.....


Hah! I'd love a Rickenbacker too, as well as a Uke and one of those cigar box guitars.........but I tell myself that I had better learn to fully play what I already have before I acquire more instruments...one electric guitar, one acoustic and a piano.


----------



## KC4

That reminds me of a fellow that I used to work with. He LOVED motorcycles, especially Harleys. He'd buy them, but rarely ride them...they just sat in his garage until he needed the money, then he'd sell one or all....then he'd buy another.....then he'd sell it....I don't think he ever made any money with his flips; if anything, he lost money. I think it was more the IDEA of owning one, than actually using one, that was the most attractive part for him.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hah! I'd love a Rickenbacker too, as well as a Uke and one of those cigar box guitars.........but I tell myself that I had better learn to fully play what I already have before I acquire more instruments...one electric guitar, one acoustic and a piano.


I feel your pain. I have 1 classical guitar, 1 12 string, 1 electric, 2 banjos, 1 Soprano uke, 1 Tenor uke, 1 banjoele ( banjo uke ), 1 Flute, 1 Melodica, 1 Kalimba.......so many instruments so little time..


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> For your afternoon laugh.
> Super Comedy - Posts | Facebook


This is one of my all-time favourite comedy skits. LOL!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> This is one of my all-time favourite comedy skits. LOL!


One of many they did I’m sure. I used to love “Some Mothers Do Have Them” . I lean to British humour such as Faulty Towers etc....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I feel your pain. I have 1 classical guitar, 1 12 string, 1 electric, 2 banjos, 1 Soprano uke, 1 Tenor uke, 1 banjoele ( banjo uke ), 1 Flute, 1 Melodica, 1 Kalimba.......so many instruments so little time..


Ooooh, yeah.... a 12 string....add that to my wish list too. I also have a recorder and a really old violin (in need of more repairs than it's worth) but I don't have those on my to-learn to play list. Come to think of it, I wouldn't mind having a djembe or set of bongos fall into my possession either. 

I kept thinking as I was typing the previous post " I have 3 guitars" but didn't list 3...now I remember why.. I do also own a kid-sized guitar that I bought for the grandkids to use to keep them away from my full-size guitars. The small guitar is away at the moment, getting the entire bridge reattached because it "mysteriously" came off when my 6 year old grandsons were over for a visit. So, this little instrument obviously did its job and "took one for the team". I'm hoping that one of the kids will become interested in playing an instrument, but so far, all they've shown interest in, is mostly banging on the piano keys to make scary noises, and running Hot Wheels down the neck of the guitar (the wheels apparently fit perfectly between the strings). (sigh)


----------



## groovetube

I think my current count is, 5 drum sets, 9 snare drums, and I think 32 cymbals. I have an array of guitars, the Gibson SG is my favourite. and 2 flutes, a sax, and more.

And, so little time


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Ooooh, yeah.... a 12 string....add that to my wish list too. I also have a recorder and a really old violin (in need of more repairs than it's worth) but I don't have those on my to-learn to play list. Come to think of it, I wouldn't mind having a djembe or set of bongos fall into my possession either.
> 
> I kept thinking as I was typing the previous post " I have 3 guitars" but didn't list 3...now I remember why.. I do also own a kid-sized guitar that I bought for the grandkids to use to keep them away from my full-size guitars. The small guitar is away at the moment, getting the entire bridge reattached because it "mysteriously" came off when my 6 year old grandsons were over for a visit. So, this little instrument obviously did its job and "took one for the team". I'm hoping that one of the kids will become interested in playing an instrument, but so far, all they've shown interest in, is mostly banging on the piano keys to make scary noises, and running Hot Wheels down the neck of the guitar (the wheels apparently fit perfectly between the strings). (sigh)


The trouble with very young children learning an instrument is that many do not know songs....and playing and singing songs is not part of their family routine, or social one for that matter. When I was young my mother thought I should learn the accordion....that went nowhere as it wasn’t in the music I listened to. A few years later I wanted to learn the bass...this evolved from my playing bass using an old guitar . That’s when I got a bass and amp. About two days after that I got invited to play in a band...I was the only guy they knew who had a bass...the fact I could hardly play it at that time didn’t seem to matter. Music is a major influence in STEM studies...the sooner youngsters can get involved...and as a family... the better the chance they will continue to learn the instrument...it’s the Gotta Wanna .....


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I think my current count is, 5 drum sets, 9 snare drums, and I think 32 cymbals. I have an array of guitars, the Gibson SG is my favourite. and 2 flutes, a sax, and more.
> 
> And, so little time


An SG! Nice...but the neck is too wide for me...it’s also a little heavy for me...that said you’d need a crane for a Ricky....Godin has some wonderful guitars out there....would love to have any of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> This is one of my all-time favourite comedy skits. LOL!


Makes me laugh out loud each time I view it online.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> An SG! Nice...but the neck is too wide for me...it’s also a little heavy for me...that said you’d need a crane for a Ricky....Godin has some wonderful guitars out there....would love to have any of them.


My SG is quite light. Noooothing like other Gibson guitars, notably the boat anchor les Paul, which is my fav of all time sounding ones. If Im on a show and the guitar player pulls out a black les Paul and plugs it into a Vox or something a little beefier (and the bass player has a P Bass through the 'fridge'), I know I should reach in for the 2Bs...

My SG is a later model, 2014, but still an SG as they all are just not 'vintage', but it's rodded up with P90 pickups in it so, it's not fooling around. But Im a drummer so that kind of royalty in guitars is kinda wasted on a sorta/kinda guitar player like me. I just always wanted one and one finally came around for a ridiculously low price (guitar player was selling off his extras for an engagement ring... which didn't work out, we warned him, he can buy back his guitar anytime...  )

nice day out. But I still feel like a soggy under the bridge nome crawling out of the muck to see sunlight each time I go out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> My SG is quite light. Noooothing like other Gibson guitars, notably the boat anchor les Paul, which is my fav of all time sounding ones. If Im on a show and the guitar player pulls out a black les Paul and plugs it into a Vox or something a little beefier (and the bass player has a P Bass through the 'fridge'), I know I should reach in for the 2Bs...
> 
> My SG is a later model, 2014, but still an SG as they all are just not 'vintage', but it's rodded up with P90 pickups in it so, it's not fooling around. But Im a drummer so that kind of royalty in guitars is kinda wasted on a sorta/kinda guitar player like me. I just always wanted one and one finally came around for a ridiculously low price (guitar player was selling off his extras for an engagement ring... which didn't work out, we warned him, he can buy back his guitar anytime...  )
> 
> nice day out. But I still feel like a soggy under the bridge nome crawling out of the muck to see sunlight each time I go out.


Funny about guitars....it really is a matter of taste isn’t it....I’m sure it’s the same with higher quality drums and cymbals. I had a buddy in high school who had what we would call today a vintage (read original ) Telecaster. Got to admit I really liked the neck on that sucker....and if he still has it I bet it’s worth a fortune today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc. Really warm yesterday and we missed the rain...a bit cooler today so far but sunny and quite nice. I’m feeling lazy today to on goes the slow cooker and a pot roast is in order. A BT please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Really warm yesterday and we missed the rain...a bit cooler today so far but sunny and quite nice. I’m feeling lazy today to on goes the slow cooker and a pot roast is in order. A BT please.


Your special blend of BT coming right up, Rp. With 13C temps it is time to get the BBQ going for tonight. We shall see.


----------



## groovetube

nice weather still, soon will be time to do the tire switcharoo. Sure enjoying the weather. 

I fired up the BBQ a few weeks back, and it'll be running today for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

(12) James Taylor - Carolina in My Mind (from Pull Over) - YouTube 

Nice guitar picking.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> nice weather still, soon will be time to do the tire switcharoo. Sure enjoying the weather.
> 
> I fired up the BBQ a few weeks back, and it'll be running today for sure.


Steve nothing sez spring like the smell of a BBQ....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> (12) James Taylor - Carolina in My Mind (from Pull Over) - YouTube
> 
> Nice guitar picking.


I always like JT...someone once said he was a national treasure... 
speaking of guitar picking....


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> View attachment 93724


Looks like fun Marc, you should go.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> View attachment 93725


Wow, how true is that!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Looks like fun Marc, you should go.


Sadly, it's a bring your own uke, and I don't have one ............. nor do I know how to play one. I just enjoy listening to someone else playing this instrument well. This is why I like your short clips. Merci , mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. I just thought of Don this morning in that he would always remind up to turn our clocks ahead one hour on this day. I do still miss him.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. I just thought of Don this morning in that he would always remind up to turn our clocks ahead one hour on this day. I do still miss him.


In honour of Don.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> In honour of Don.....
> 
> View attachment 93726


Good one, Rp. Don would have posted something like this on his SAP web site. He may be gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> In honour of Don.....



Most appropriate Rp... 😌

Very typical of what Don would have probably done in his blog...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

This happened yesterday and is important information for our age group.

A friend had his 2nd dose of the vaccine at the vaccination center after
which he began to have blurred vision on the way home.
When he got home, he called the vaccination center for advice and
to ask if he should go see a doctor, or be hospitalized.
He was told NOT to go to a doctor or a hospital, but just return to the
vaccination center immediately and pick up his glasses.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> He was told NOT to go to a doctor or a hospital, but just return to the
> vaccination center immediately and pick up his glasses.



LOL!!! It could happen so easily... But I hope you didn't *drive* back to pick them up...!!!  


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> LOL!!! It could happen so easily... But I hope you didn't *drive* back to pick them up...!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Good point, Patrick.


----------



## groovetube

Italy is locking back down, Brasil is in deep crisis, they call it 'an open air laboratory for the virus to evolve"

I believe this is a time of great danger while people's optimism clouds over the threat that still exists. Be safe everyone. 

We used the air fryer today for fries. WOW. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Italy is locking back down, Brasil is in deep crisis, they call it 'an open air laboratory for the virus to evolve"
> 
> I believe this is a time of great danger while people's optimism clouds over the threat that still exists. Be safe everyone.
> 
> We used the air fryer today for fries. WOW. Amazing.


Sad , but all too true.

How is your cat today?


----------



## groovetube

He’s hanging in, he rallied, he’s on meds for now. He won’t live long, but he’s ok for the moment so I’m taking it a week at a time. He’ll let me know


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> We used the air fryer today for fries. WOW. Amazing.



I'm glad I mentioned them and that you enjoyed yours.

I must admit that I was quite dubious when my wife arrived home with a small version, but the first batch of fries certainly changed my mind in a hurry.

Chicken wings and thighs and fish have all been superb as well. More things to try...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

yeah stirring is important. They say once in the cycle, mine has a "shake" reminder halfway through. What I found was my fries took twice the programs time (I think because I had a LOT in there...) and I had to pull it out and stir it around probably about 7 or 8 times. It was worth it though. Fantastic restaurant level fries. Will try the chicken wings this eve and I think I have bone in thighs and salmon in the freezer. Between this and the BBQ, I won't need my stove much this season.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> He’s hanging in, he rallied, he’s on meds for now. He won’t live long, but he’s ok for the moment so I’m taking it a week at a time. He’ll let me know


Well, good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday Brunch is now being made. Coffee is ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beware the ides of March! Just a bit of advanced warning. Bonne chance, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Beware the ides of March! Just a bit of advanced warning. Bonne chance, mes amis. Paix.


Morning Marc....sunny today...but cooler, will only hit 9c.

My wife has been complaining lately that I don’t listen to her.....I guess during this pandemic I’ve developed heard immunity......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc....sunny today...but cooler, will only hit 9c.
> 
> My wife has been complaining lately that I don’t listen to her.....I guess during this pandemic I’ve developed heard immunity......


Good one, Rp. BT coffee?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Rp. BT coffee?
> View attachment 93729


Will take two please Marc...a bit tired today...this DST thing can be a pain, especially with Guinness as he is into routine and 1 hour is a long time for him.

Hopefully the Ontario government will scrap the time change...they are talking about it so in 10 or 12 years it may finally happen.


----------



## Aurora

Yay. I get my first vaccination on Thursday.


----------



## Rps

Aurora said:


> Yay. I get my first vaccination on Thursday.


Congrats! That must make things a little easier concern wise...still have to take care but everyone likes good news!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang! 
Welcome to the changed time zone.. (ugh) 
It can be hard to get the pets to comply...We are babysitting the wee Doxie again....he is ready for breakfast and an outing when he's ready ...he doesn't look at the clock. If we made him wait for the right clock time, we'd likely have a carpet accident. 

Ziggy the lizard's enclosure lights are on an old fashioned analog timer that I haven't and won't adjust for DST. He does get natural light coming in a window so he's still in tune with the natural seasonal light cycles, which is healthy. Amazing how his activity and energy levels increase and decrease with the changing light. I would guess that it would be harmful to force him to switch to some artificial time shift. 

Even the goldfish have a natural, automatic light system. When I had the basement renovated to accommodate the tank, the lighting I installed to go over the tank is digitally controlled and the app allows me to set it to come on and off at the constantly changing sunrise and sunset. It even has a dimmer control so it comes on slowly at sunrise and gradually disappears around sunset. The fish are so happy, they are spawning.

But the humans have no choice but to comply.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Will take two please Marc...a bit tired today...this DST thing can be a pain, especially with Guinness as he is into routine and 1 hour is a long time for him.
> 
> Hopefully the Ontario government will scrap the time change...they are talking about it so in 10 or 12 years it may finally happen.


Same as our dogs as well. Hopefully, NS will follow suit and ban the change. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> Welcome to the changed time zone.. (ugh)
> It can be hard to get the pets to comply...We are babysitting the wee Doxie again....he is ready for breakfast and an outing when he's ready ...he doesn't look at the clock. If we made him wait for the right clock time, we'd likely have a carpet accident.
> 
> Ziggy the lizard's enclosure lights are on an old fashioned analog timer that I haven't and won't adjust for DST. He does get natural light coming in a window so he's still in tune with the natural seasonal light cycles, which is healthy. Amazing how his activity and energy levels increase and decrease with the changing light. I would guess that it would be harmful to force him to switch to some artificial time shift.
> 
> Even the goldfish have a natural, automatic light system. When I had the basement renovated to accommodate the tank, the lighting I installed to go over the tank is digitally controlled and the app allows me to set it to come on and off at the constantly changing sunrise and sunset. It even has a dimmer control so it comes on slowly at sunrise and gradually disappears around sunset. The fish are so happy, they are spawning.
> 
> But the humans have no choice but to comply.


Sad, but all too true. Kim. Like Rp, I am tired.


----------



## Dr.G.

(13) Sultans of swing - Live Vancouver busker makes Knopfler's jaw drop - YouTube


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Beware the ides of March! Just a bit of advanced warning. Bonne chance, mes amis. Paix.


And Happy Pi Day today while we’re at it!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> (13) Sultans of swing - Live Vancouver busker makes Knopfler's jaw drop - YouTube


He’s good, but where is Knopfler and his jaw dropping?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> (13) Sultans of swing - Live Vancouver busker makes Knopfler's jaw drop - YouTube


I saw this, he is really good isn’t he..


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> He’s good, but where is Knopfler and his jaw dropping?


Here you go Frank....


----------



## Rps

Was working on an arrangement for Carry On Wayward Son....so I thought I’d cross the styles of an Irish female singer with a Detroit rapper......it came out enema!


----------



## pm-r

Aurora said:


> Yay. I get my first vaccination on Thursday.



Wow...!!! That sure sounds like a very serious Workaholic.

One needs to take a break every once in a while to refresh the brain and the body.

And then practice for retirement...  😐


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Anybody know about clipping dog nails? Should they still be clicking on the floor after they've been cut to the proper length? I'm afraid to clip too much, but concerned that the clicking on the floor means they are too long and might be causing his toes to twist as he steps down.....


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Anybody know about clipping dog nails? Should they still be clicking on the floor after they've been cut to the proper length? I'm afraid to clip too much, but concerned that the clicking on the floor means they are too long and might be causing his toes to twist as he steps down.....


Hi Kim, your Doxie has black nails correct? If you have to watch that you don’t clip the vein...so carefully clip tiny amounts until you can see the beginnings of a dark circle in the middle of the nail just cut....that is the signal you are approaching the vein. I have to do Guinness’ nails and I hate doing them as I clipped a vein once and did it bleed...the veins can be tough to see on black nailed dogs. Marc is the expert with doxies...wait until his comments.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, your Doxie has black nails correct? If you have to watch that you don’t clip the vein...so carefully clip tiny amounts until you can see the beginnings of a dark circle in the middle of the nail just cut....that is the signal you are approaching the vein. I have to do Guinness’ nails and I hate doing them as I clipped a vein once and did it bleed...the veins can be tough to see on black nailed dogs. Marc is the expert with doxies...wait until his comments.


Yes, Spolumbo has black nails.

Does Guinness do the nail click walk on the floor right after you've trimmed his nails?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yes, Spolumbo has black nails.
> 
> Does Guinness do the nail click walk on the floor right after you've trimmed his nails?


Is the clicking by the front nails or the back? Sometimes Guinness clicks on the front, so I gently trim them but when I get nervous I use a nail file to take them down. With Guinness , his back nails are more curved and thicker so trimming them can be tricky...so I trim them as close as I dare then file them down


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Here you go Frank....


Not bad! The rhythm ukulele doing the David Knopfler part is pretty easy on the eyes too.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Is the clicking by the front nails or the back? Sometimes Guinness clicks on the front, so I gently trim them but when I get nervous I use a nail file to take them down. With Guinness , his back nails are more curved and thicker so trimming them can be tricky...so I trim them as close as I dare then file them down


All 4 feet seem to have one or more nails that click at a walk. I get that when they are running, they extend their nails for traction, but at a walk, shouldn't they just be walking on their toe pads?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> All 4 feet seem to have one or more nails that click at a walk. I get that when they are running, they extend their nails for traction, but at a walk, shouldn't they just be walking on their toe pads?


I’m not sure, if you can see the vein then that’s about as close as you can get without injury to him. Marc will probably be logging in soon and he should be able to guide you.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> All 4 feet seem to have one or more nails that click at a walk. I get that when they are running, they extend their nails for traction, but at a walk, shouldn't they just be walking on their toe pads?


Kim not sure if you’ve then this..it may help









How Do You Cut A Dachshund’s Nails? - I Love Dachshunds


How To Cut A Dachshund's Nails? Use the right tools. Trim the nails at a 45 degree angle, being careful not to cut into the quick. Read on:




www.ilovedachshunds.com


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I’m not sure, if you can see the vein then that’s about as close as you can get without injury to him. Marc will probably be logging in soon and he should be able to guide you.


Thanks Rp...you've already been helpful and Spolumbo has left the building for now with a very light trim (I only took about 1mm off) Note in the one picture how his front nails slant...(after today's trim) ...now the question that perhaps Marc (or Deborah)














will be able to answer...Is that normal?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim not sure if you’ve then this..it may help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Do You Cut A Dachshund’s Nails? - I Love Dachshunds
> 
> 
> How To Cut A Dachshund's Nails? Use the right tools. Trim the nails at a 45 degree angle, being careful not to cut into the quick. Read on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ilovedachshunds.com


Thanks Rp! This answered my question....."If you can hear the click-clack of the nail touching the ground, you know they need a trim."


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Anybody know about clipping dog nails? Should they still be clicking on the floor after they've been cut to the proper length? I'm afraid to clip too much, but concerned that the clicking on the floor means they are too long and might be causing his toes to twist as he steps down.....


This is a tough issue. Clicking too close to the quick will cause bleeding. Yes, clicking on the floor means the nails are too long and can cause problems, especially in doxies. We use a Dremel (brand name) with a very good band to slowly grind away the nail. It takes longer than a clipper, but there is no bleeding.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Thanks Rp! This answered my question....."If you can hear the click-clack of the nail touching the ground, you know they need a trim."



A good article with some good hints and pointers and trimming illustrations here:




__





The Best Method for Trimming Your Dog’s Nails | Ammo the Dachshund


Learn how we used a dremel to trim our dog's nails in this easy step by step guide. Clicker training and yummy treats provides us with all we need to get started!




www.ammothedachshund.com





She even mentions tips for doing black nails.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> A good article with some good hints and pointers and trimming illustrations here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Best Method for Trimming Your Dog’s Nails | Ammo the Dachshund
> 
> 
> Learn how we used a dremel to trim our dog's nails in this easy step by step guide. Clicker training and yummy treats provides us with all we need to get started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ammothedachshund.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She even mentions tips for doing black nails.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Guinness hates the dremel, so I use an emery board...he doesn’t seem to mind as much.


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the additional info Marc and Patrick...looks like we have more nail trimming to do for sure....will have to take it slowly...he's already very nervous about the whole process and I really don't want to give him a real reason for being nervous. I've tried the Dremel...but so far, that seems to be more traumatic for him than the clippers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Guinness hates the dremel, so I use an emery board...he doesn’t seem to mind as much.


A guillotine clipper is an apparatus designed to cut dog nails quickly and effectively. Our dogs hate it, but will tolerate the dremel. So, that is our choice since it causes the least amount of stress.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, the rumor you have been emailing me about is true. For one day, on Mar. 17th, the Cafe Chez Marc will become Shorty McLong's -- the famous Irish pub in Dublin that caters to doxie owners. It is coup for us in that there has never been one of these pubs in Canada. The fact that we own both doxies and an Irish Glen of Imaal terrier got us this special treatment. Drinks are on the house on that day. Too bad Don will not be here to enjoy the festival. We shall have to have a toast in his name.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.

There is a rumor that Molly, our Irish Glen of Imaal terrier, will be in the ehMacLand Saint Patrick's Day parade. Her breed may be Irish (the Glen of Imaal is is County Wicklow) but she was born in Finland. She will stand at attention, as in the last photo above, during the playing of Finlandia, their National Anthem 

Finland National Anthem - Finnish and English lyrics - Bing video 

Finlandia! (Be Still My Soul) (Jean Sibelius) (Eugene Ormandy) (Lyrics) Beautiful 4K Music! - Bing video

Finlandia Hymn Lyrics - Bing video


----------



## Rps

Morning all, speaking of dogs....

A couple in a car and their dog were backing out of their driveway. The dog was in the back seat. He was looking down at another dog in the neighbors lawn, and gloatingly saying "My family is taking me to the vet to have me tutored".


----------



## Rps

Hi Kim, a morning smile for you...a folksy take on a rock classic...


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, the rumor you have been emailing me about is true. For one day, on Mar. 17th, the Cafe Chez Marc will become Shorty McLong's -- the famous Irish pub in Dublin that caters to doxie owners. It is coup for us in that there has never been one of these pubs in Canada. The fact that we own both doxies and an Irish Glen of Imaal terrier got us this special treatment. Drinks are on the house on that day. Too bad Don will not be here to enjoy the festival. We shall have to have a toast in his name.
> View attachment 93732
> View attachment 93733
> View attachment 93734





Dr.G. said:


> Yes, the rumor you have been emailing me about is true. For one day, on Mar. 17th, the Cafe Chez Marc will become Shorty McLong's -- the famous Irish pub in Dublin that caters to doxie owners. It is coup for us in that there has never been one of these pubs in Canada. The fact that we own both doxies and an Irish Glen of Imaal terrier got us this special treatment. Drinks are on the house on that day. Too bad Don will not be here to enjoy the festival. We shall have to have a toast in his name.
> View attachment 93732
> View attachment 93733
> View attachment 93734


Marc, not being that familiar with Molly’s breed...she reminds me of a doxie in build...do they have the same back issues ?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, not being that familiar with Molly’s breed...she reminds me of a doxie in build...do they have the same back issues ?


No, Glens are very sturdy dogs. Doxies that are the standard size have fewer back problems than mini doxies. They have less body mass to support their backs.


----------



## Dr.G.

I went to our local paint store to get thinner. It did not work. I returned home the same weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Oops
> View attachment 93735


While this is so true....I weep for the future editors out there.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I went to our local paint store to get thinner. It did not work. I returned home the same weight.



You should have just got some more paint Instead, _*but in a shade much lighter*_...  


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ... ... ...
> Oops



So true... so lifelike...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet start to the day, but coffee is brewing. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

A day late but interesting.......


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet start to the day, but coffee is brewing. Enjoy


Morning Marc...BT please...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> A day late but interesting.......
> 
> View attachment 93736


Witty!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A day late but interesting.......
> 
> View attachment 93736


Eh tu Brute ?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Oops
> View attachment 93735


Was wonderin’ Did Forest Gump write this...looks like it was well Groomed.....


----------



## groovetube

Ive seen a few Caesar jokes floatin around social media lately. That's a good one.

Very little sleep, have young students today so need to get lessons done and enough energy for this, lights, camera, go...

I ordered a new camera for online stuff. The GoPro is great for outdoor sports, but today Im getting a Sony a6100, kinda excited to get better clips, and a better online video teaching experience. Its the best budget will allow (since cameras is not all I need...) and hopefully someone as inept as me with cameras can do well with this.

Im on my second French press.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Ive seen a few Caesar jokes floatin around social media lately. That's a good one.
> 
> Very little sleep, have young students today so need to get lessons done and enough energy for this, lights, camera, go...
> 
> I ordered a new camera for online stuff. The GoPro is great for outdoor sports, but today Im getting a Sony a6100, kinda excited to get better clips, and a better online video teaching experience. Its the best budget will allow (since cameras is not all I need...) and hopefully someone as inept as me with cameras can do well with this.
> 
> Im on my second French press.


Morning Steve, I’ve has a couple of BTs myself today. Rigging out for on line lessons must be a hassle. I just use my iPad, but I’m just playing around...to do it right must cost a small fortune...some of those mic’s alone are hundreds of dollars, so G_d knows what the cameras can cost.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Witty!


*What do you call those dead pieces of green stuff left in the bottom of a bowl of caesar salad?*
The last romaines. Now lettuce pray for them...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> *What do you call those dead pieces of green stuff left in the bottom of a bowl of caesar salad?*
> The last romaines. Now lettuce pray for them...


Good one.

People seem to be drinking more coffee these day. Daylight Saving Time??


----------



## Dr.G.

I am giving up eating chocolate and drinking wine for a month. Sorry, incorrect punctuation. it should read "I am giving up. Eating chocolate and drinking wine for a month."


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Morning Steve, I’ve has a couple of BTs myself today. Rigging out for on line lessons must be a hassle. I just use my iPad, but I’m just playing around...to do it right must cost a small fortune...some of those mic’s alone are hundreds of dollars, so G_d knows what the cameras can cost.


well audio is my thing,. Just a small overview,I think I have around 17 microphones, the 2 most important are the two overhead pairs, I have a pair of these: Townsend Labs - Sphere L22 Precision Microphone Modeling System. But the other mics range from 200 - 1500 ea. These two are incredible, they're the best modelling mics on the market currently. one of these, a uad twin interface, and you are making records...

The racks are these: Universal Audio - Apollo x8p Rack-Mountable Thunderbolt 3 Audio Interface with Realtime UAD Processing I have 4 devices, an 8, 8p, a twin, and an octo core DSP satalitte, in total I have 18 sharc processors for dsp, and it goes from there 

I started in 2016, buying each major piece one at a time. My thinking was I wanted pro and I didn't want to do what I saw others doing, they bought cheaper but always wasted money selling and upgrading until they had better.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> well audio is my thing,. Just a small overview,I think I have around 17 microphones, the 2 most important are the two overhead pairs, I have a pair of these: Townsend Labs - Sphere L22 Precision Microphone Modeling System. But the other mics range from 200 - 1500 ea. These two are incredible, they're the best modelling mics on the market currently. one of these, a uad twin interface, and you are making records...
> 
> The racks are these: Universal Audio - Apollo x8p Rack-Mountable Thunderbolt 3 Audio Interface with Realtime UAD Processing I have 4 devices, an 8, 8p, a twin, and an octo core DSP satalitte, in total I have 18 sharc processors for dsp, and it goes from there
> 
> I started in 2016, buying each major piece one at a time. My thinking was I wanted pro and I didn't want to do what I saw others doing, they bought cheaper but always wasted money selling and upgrading until they had better.


Very wise Steve, decades ago when I was young I was looking at stereo equipment. At that time everyone was selling complete systems....turntable, power base, amplifier, speakers..all for one price. A buddy of mine advised that take the number of pieces in the system and divide that into the price....so you could have a $20 turntable and $10 speakers. What he suggested was buy the best amp and speakers...that’s were you should put your money and save for the others...I did just that and had that unit for 20 years...


----------



## Rps

Took Guinness to the clinic this morning....didn’t like the doctor there....I don’t think he was properly vetted.......


----------



## groovetube

yes, one has to consider the make up of these 'all in one' deals.

For me it was also a lot of learning. As well as advice by a few knowledgeable people. I spent 35 plus years in some of the top studios here but never really paid much attention to the technical details. Turns out, there's much to know


----------



## Dr.G.

A visitor on my side of the fence. Luckily, the dogs did not see it after I took the picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy St. Patrick's Day to one and all. Coffee is brewing.

I came to St. John's, NL on this day back in 1977 for my interview at Memorial. The betting was I would not last more than a year or two due to the weather. I fooled them and stayed 38 1/2 years as a professor in the Fac. of Education.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Happy St. Patrick's Day to one and all. Coffee is brewing.
> 
> I came to St. John's, NL on this day back in 1977 for my interview at Memorial. The betting was I would not last more than a year or two due to the weather. I fooled them and stayed 38 1/2 years as a professor in the Fac. of Education.


Top ‘o the mornin’ to you Marc! Sunny and cool here today. Busy day getting my taxes ready and vacuuming the house...with the way Guinness sheds it’s like I’m picking up a small dog every time I vacuum. Not sure what to make for dinner tonight? We will see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Top ‘o the mornin’ to you Marc! Sunny and cool here today. Busy day getting my taxes ready and vacuuming the house...with the way Guinness sheds it’s like I’m picking up a small dog every time I vacuum. Not sure what to make for dinner tonight? We will see.


Morning, Rp. BT coffee for you?

Doing my taxes as well. We have to sweep up the dog fur rather than vacuum it up in that it would clog the vacuum.  

Deborah is going to make corned beef and cabbage tonight, Irish style.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. BT coffee for you?
> 
> Doing my taxes as well. We have to sweep up the dog fur rather than vacuum it up in that it would clog the vacuum.
> 
> Deborah is going to make corned beef and cabbage tonight, Irish style.


Well at least I have GUINNESS!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, a morning smile for you...a folksy take on a rock classic...


Good morning! The was beautifully done Rp! Bravo!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning! The was beautifully done Rp! Bravo!


Thank you...


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> A day late but interesting.......
> 
> View attachment 93736


Lettuce pray...... (edit) Hah! I see you beet me to the pun!


----------



## KC4

Irish everyone a Happy St. Paddy's Day today!. 

Happy to tip a few coffees and beers at the pop up pub, Shorty McLong's, today. I'll stop before I reach the pint of no return. 

I made a cabbage based soup last night...and expect that like most soups, it will be even better today.


----------



## KC4

Must have been a loooooong drive. At least we know that the snakes weren't up-in-arms about it. 
(SSsssssssssssssssssSsssssssss.......)


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> View attachment 93740
> 
> Must have been a loooooong drive. At least we know that the snakes weren't up-in-arms about it.
> (SSsssssssssssssssssSsssssssss.......)


Kim, I was going to do some Irish puns today but some might find them O’ffensive.


----------



## KC4

Speaking of Guinness.... One of my favourite drinks is a Crown Float..That's half Strongbow cider (poured first) with a topping of Guinness. Very drinkable.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Irish everyone a Happy St. Paddy's Day today!.
> 
> Happy to tip a few coffees and beers at the pop up pub, Shorty McLong's, today. I'll stop before I reach the pint of no return.
> 
> I made a cabbage based soup last night...and expect that like most soups, it will be even better today.


Sounds good, Kim.
We have to be careful and not iron any shamrocks today ................ we don't want to press our luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some treats are coming out of the oven (blueberry muffins) to go along with today's coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

Fantastic. I made something called peanut polka dotties the other day, let’s say it mostly healthy with lots of various nuts and organic peanut butter, but with sweet condensensed milk and bags of (dark) chocolate chips to screw that up and make them addicting and awesome. 

Goes great with coffee. And lunch. And an after dinner snack.


----------



## Rps

Hmmmmmmm mm


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Fantastic. I made something called peanut polka dotties the other day, let’s say it mostly healthy with lots of various nuts and organic peanut butter, but with sweet condensensed milk and bags of (dark) chocolate chips to screw that up and make them addicting and awesome.
> 
> Goes great with coffee. And lunch. And an after dinner snack.


Sounds great, Steve. 

How is your cat today?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some treats are coming out of the oven (blueberry muffins) to go along with today's coffee. Enjoy.


Rainy here today , and somewhat grey....amazing how the sky colour can affect your mood...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Rainy here today , and somewhat grey....amazing how the sky colour can affect your mood...


Same here, Rp. Rain with +6C temps and snow in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow. 25cm


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, Rp. Rain with +6C temps and snow in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow. 25cm


International News:
Today a deposed Nigerian Prince was found dead in his opulent 3,000 S.F ocean front apartment. In the apartment was $ 75,000,000 in cash His diary noted he was depressed because even though he had sent out many many emails to share his wealth, no one responded.


----------



## Rps

Steve, this one’s for you.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Once upon a time there lived a king who was only 12 inches tall. He was a terrible king, but made a great ruler.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Once upon a time there lived a king who was only 12 inches tall. He was a terrible king, but made a great ruler.


I guess to get anything done you had to be at the foot of the throne....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess to get anything done you had to be at the foot of the throne....


Good one, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

???


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 

Speaking of foot tall Kings, we await the arrival of the royal wee doxie who will be staying for a sleepover. Oy vey! Last time he slept over, he didn't sleep much, not at night anyways. 

Beautiful weather here in Calgary....nicer day to run a few errands. 

I've been baking muffins today too! Bran-cranberry raisin with peach juice and crushed cashews. Hahah.. .I know... lots of add-ins...but, hey! ..they still have lots of fibre!


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds great, Steve.
> 
> How is your cat today?


He's hanging in. As long as he seems ok and happy we'll wait, he still is pretty excited at feeding times, so it must mean he's feeling ok. Food is, his absolute favourite thing


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Speaking of foot tall Kings, we await the arrival of the royal wee doxie who will be staying for a sleepover. Oy vey! Last time he slept over, he didn't sleep much, not at night anyways.
> 
> Beautiful weather here in Calgary....nicer day to run a few errands.
> 
> I've been baking muffins today too! Bran-cranberry raisin with peach juice and crushed cashews. Hahah.. .I know... lots of add-ins...but, hey! ..they still have lots of fibre!


Hi Kim, I am almost embarrassed to say one of my favourite TV shows is The Great Canadian Baking Contest.......sad but true....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> Speaking of foot tall Kings, we await the arrival of the royal wee doxie who will be staying for a sleepover. Oy vey! Last time he slept over, he didn't sleep much, not at night anyways.
> 
> Beautiful weather here in Calgary....nicer day to run a few errands.
> 
> I've been baking muffins today too! Bran-cranberry raisin with peach juice and crushed cashews. Hahah.. .I know... lots of add-ins...but, hey! ..they still have lots of fibre!


I would LOVE some of those muffins, Kim.

As for the doxie sleep over, relax and meditate. If you were Jewish, this might help.

The Principles of Jewish Buddhism:

1. Let your mind be as a floating cloud. Let your stillness be as the wooded glen. And sit up straight. You'll never meet the Buddha with such round shoulders.

2. There is no escaping karma. In a previous life, you never called, you never wrote, you never visited. And whose fault was that?

3. Wherever you go, there you are. Your luggage is another story.

4. To practice Zen and the art of Jewish motorcycle maintenance, do the following: get rid of the motorcycle. What were you thinking?

5. Be aware of your body. Be aware of your perceptions. Keep in mind that not every physical sensation is a symptom of a terminal illness.

6. If there is no self, whose arthritis is this?

7. Breathe in. Breathe out. Breathe in. Breathe out. Forget this and attaining Enlightenment will be the least of your problems.

8. The Tao has no expectations. The Tao demands nothing of others. The Tao does not speak. The Tao does not blame. The Tao does not take sides. The Tao is not Jewish.

9. Drink tea and nourish life. With the first sip, joy. With the second, satisfaction. With the third, Danish.

10. The Buddha taught that one should practice loving kindness to all sentient beings. Still, would it kill you to find a nice sentient being who happens to be Jewish?

11. Be patient and achieve all things. Be impatient and achieve all things faster.

12. To Find the Buddha, look within. Deep inside you are ten thousand flowers. Each flower blossoms ten thousand times. Each blossom has ten thousand petals. You might want to see a specialist.

13. Be here now. Be someplace else later. Is that so complicated?

14. Zen is not easy. It takes effort to attain nothingness. And then what do you have? Bupkes!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> He's hanging in. As long as he seems ok and happy we'll wait, he still is pretty excited at feeding times, so it must mean he's feeling ok. Food is, his absolute favourite thing


Yes, that was a sign that certain of our doxies had reached their end -- when they stopped eating. So, that is a good sign for now. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I am almost embarrassed to say one of my favourite TV shows is The Great Canadian Baking Contest.......sad but true....


We are watching that show, Rp, along with the Great British Baking Show. I find the latter show more interesting .

CBC.ca - Program Guide - Programs

CBC.ca - Program Guide - Programs


----------



## Dr.G.

Now that March 17th is behind us, many of us can resume our normal nationalities ............. at least until May 5th when we will all claim some Mexican heritage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Get set for a last winter blast on Friday | CBC News


----------



## groovetube

Hope it's the last. Can really use better weather. I think we're double digits for a bit. Still waiting before I change out the snow tires.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Hope it's the last. Can really use better weather. I think we're double digits for a bit. Still waiting before I change out the snow tires.


True. We are getting our snow tires taken off on April 14th


----------



## groovetube

Ah. My birthday. The second in these lockdowns. I suppose I should book it around a similar timeframe.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Ah. My birthday. The second in these lockdowns. I suppose I should book it around a similar timeframe.


Will this be a BYOH affair (Bring Your Own Hat)?


----------



## groovetube

April 14th that is, so plenty of time to get hats


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild weather outside here in Lunenburg, NS. Got the coffee brewing just in case we lose power. Wish me luck.

Lunenburg, NS - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada (weather.gc.ca)


----------



## groovetube

wish you the best. Its the opposite here, colder today at 6, but next number of days will be full sunshine and up to 15. I can show off the belly Ive been brewing cooped up inside


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> wish you the best. Its the opposite here, colder today at 6, but next number of days will be full sunshine and up to 15. I can show off the belly Ive been brewing cooped up inside


Morning all...Steve we are the same here....it is windy and around 6...but will have a BBQ weekend for sure.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I am almost embarrassed to say one of my favourite TV shows is The Great Canadian Baking Contest.......sad but true....


We really enjoy that show too! Another season has started, right?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I would LOVE some of those muffins, Kim.
> 
> As for the doxie sleep over, relax and meditate. If you were Jewish, this might help.
> 
> The Principles of Jewish Buddhism:
> 
> 1. Let your mind be as a floating cloud. Let your stillness be as the wooded glen. And sit up straight. You'll never meet the Buddha with such round shoulders.
> 
> 2. There is no escaping karma. In a previous life, you never called, you never wrote, you never visited. And whose fault was that?
> 
> 3. Wherever you go, there you are. Your luggage is another story.
> 
> 4. To practice Zen and the art of Jewish motorcycle maintenance, do the following: get rid of the motorcycle. What were you thinking?
> 
> 5. Be aware of your body. Be aware of your perceptions. Keep in mind that not every physical sensation is a symptom of a terminal illness.
> 
> 6. If there is no self, whose arthritis is this?
> 
> 7. Breathe in. Breathe out. Breathe in. Breathe out. Forget this and attaining Enlightenment will be the least of your problems.
> 
> 8. The Tao has no expectations. The Tao demands nothing of others. The Tao does not speak. The Tao does not blame. The Tao does not take sides. The Tao is not Jewish.
> 
> 9. Drink tea and nourish life. With the first sip, joy. With the second, satisfaction. With the third, Danish.
> 
> 10. The Buddha taught that one should practice loving kindness to all sentient beings. Still, would it kill you to find a nice sentient being who happens to be Jewish?
> 
> 11. Be patient and achieve all things. Be impatient and achieve all things faster.
> 
> 12. To Find the Buddha, look within. Deep inside you are ten thousand flowers. Each flower blossoms ten thousand times. Each blossom has ten thousand petals. You might want to see a specialist.
> 
> 13. Be here now. Be someplace else later. Is that so complicated?
> 
> 14. Zen is not easy. It takes effort to attain nothingness. And then what do you have? Bupkes!


Hahah. That's good. Is it bad that I started to read that with a Jewish accent?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> We really enjoy that show too! Another season has started, right?


Hi Kim, yes we are in season 4 of GCBS and are about half way through. I stream it on GEM....I also watch the British version weekday a 5 pm on CBC. Some of the design of the British show are incredible....as are some of the Canadian. I always wanted to take cake decoration...but after seeing these shows I’ll just leave that on the wish list.


----------



## KC4

I survived the night of frequent face and hand-licks and endless snuffling, and rooting. Spolumbo is in fine spirits this morning, at least until I try to give his nails another trim....

Ziggy however, is not keen on this "dingo" being in the house....this is how we found him yesterday - he did that himself. I expect it's his way of expressing his opinion....


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Will this be a BYOH affair (Bring Your Own Hat)?
> 
> View attachment 93747
> View attachment 93748
> View attachment 93749


Cute. Glad to hear it's not Bring Your Own Hamburger.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hahah. That's good. Is it bad that I started to read that with a Jewish accent?


Such a deal, as my grandmother would say in a Yiddish accent. How is Life treating you these days? Puppy pics?????????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> wish you the best. Its the opposite here, colder today at 6, but next number of days will be full sunshine and up to 15. I can show off the belly Ive been brewing cooped up inside


Finally got the driveway clear with the help of my neighbor and his snowblower. I worked on getting a path out of the back door and along the garden. Still, today's storm was nothing like the one we got six years ago when it nearly went over our five foot fence out back.


----------



## Dr.G.

One of our doxies living in ON finally learned how to drive and received a valid driver's license . That was not the problem -- getting car insurance was the issue. In Ontario, automobile insurance is regulated by the Financial Services Commission of Ontario, a regulatory agency of the Ministry of Finance.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor just drank some invisible ink. They rushed him to the hospital where he is waiting to be seen.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Such a deal, as my grandmother would say in a Yiddish accent. How is Life treating you these days? Puppy pics?????????????????????


Yiddish! That’s better, thanks.
I trimmed Spolumbo’s nails again, but this time made one bleed! Ack! I felt so bad!







Luckily, all was forgotten when the Spring thaw presented what was thought to be a lost ball in the back yard. Phew!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yiddish! That’s better, thanks.
> I trimmed Spolumbo’s nails again, but this time made one bleed! Ack! I felt so bad!
> View attachment 93754
> Luckily, all was forgotten when the Spring thaw presented what was thought to be a lost ball in the back yard. Phew!


sweet. sorry to hear about the nails.


----------



## groovetube

Sleep eludes me once again, so I have the early coffee French press. Thankfully before all this happened I bought one of those fancy large stainless steel ones for extra cups.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Sleep eludes me once again, so I have the early coffee French press. Thankfully before all this happened I bought one of those fancy large stainless steel ones for extra cups.


Coming right up, Steve. Then, later today, have a nap. Happy Spring Equinox.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally!!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Finally!!!!
> View attachment 93756
> View attachment 93757


Morning Marc, et al. Finally it’s here......not sure if it’s there though...I hear you got snow yesterday Marc...and it was windy....at least in Halifax.

We, however, have sun and 15c...so a BBQ is in the works sometime this weekend.
Finishing my taxes for delivery on Monday....hate tax time. I’m a flat taxer...single rate no deductions would do me fine rather than spending hours sorting through deductions slips and whatnot.

Might watch “Mank” on Netflix this weekend....PBS is in its repeat mode.

I’ve been working on an arrangement of Five For Fighting’s “Superman ( It’s Not Easy )... needs some work as my voice doesn’t register that high in the original key...it’s coming.

My A.U.S. is acting up...been looking at this.. Magic Fluke SB20 Solid Electric Ukulele - REVIEW


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. Finally it’s here......not sure if it’s there though...I hear you got snow yesterday Marc...and it was windy....at least in Halifax.
> 
> We, however, have sun and 15c...so a BBQ is in the works sometime this weekend.
> Finishing my taxes for delivery on Monday....hate tax time. I’m a flat taxer...single rate no deductions would do me fine rather than spending hours sorting through deductions slips and whatnot.
> 
> Might watch “Mank” on Netflix this weekend....PBS is in its repeat mode.
> 
> I’ve been working on an arrangement of Five For Fighting’s “Superman ( It’s Not Easy )... needs some work as my voice doesn’t register that high in the original key...it’s coming.
> 
> My A.U.S. is acting up...been looking at this.. Magic Fluke SB20 Solid Electric Ukulele - REVIEW


Yes, Bedford, just outside of Halifax, got 28cm of snow and wind. We got 20cm and wind. Our driveway is now bone dry, but there is six inches of snow for the dogs to run around in out back. Such is Life.

Yes, tax time is a pain. I use Turbo Tax Professional. It is the only one of their many versions that has the forms necessary to claim the doxies as dependents, and Molly as well. Since she was born in Finland, it is a bit tricky claiming her. Luckily, your uke expenses are a deduction. 

Mank is being highly rated. It helps if you know the back story between him and Orson Well and Citizen Kane.


----------



## groovetube

Tax time isn’t my favorite time of year either. Though I stopped doing my own taxes years ago, it’s still a major effort to gather and make sure everything is properly documented etc


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Tax time isn’t my favorite time of year either. Though I stopped doing my own taxes years ago, it’s still a major effort to gather and make sure everything is properly documented etc


Our tax accountants back in St. John's, NL, Dewey, Cheatham and Howe, charged us too much. Their fee was just about what we received as a refund. So, I switched to Turbo Tax and have not regretted the move.


----------



## groovetube

It can make sense if things are pretty straight forward. Unfortunately mine is a nightmare of epic proportions. So it does cost some.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It can make sense if things are pretty straight forward. Unfortunately mine is a nightmare of epic proportions. So it does cost some.


Sorry to hear this, Steve. You don't need any more stress in your life just now. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> So, I switched to Turbo Tax and have not regretted the move.



All jokes aside, for many years now I have been using the Canadian-made *T*_*axFreeway for Mac/app *_that allows me to do ours and my sister's Canadian Income Tax filing.

It has a lot of advantages and some built-in calculators which you can customize if you feel like it, or maybe save some money. But I find it works very well just the way it is to obtain the best tax benefit. Also very reasonably priced, but only if you earn over their base amount otherwise it is free, and I prefer to use a home-based Mac desktop type application rather than the remote web-based applications.




__





Cutting edge Canadian tax software - TaxFreeway for Mac


Cutting edge Canadian tax software - TaxFreeway for Mac. CRA-certified NETFILE and Computer-printed Tax Returns. Free tryout.



www.taxfreeway.ca





And I guess I better start them within the next day or so now that all the tax slips have finally arrived.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Steve. You don't need any more stress in your life just now. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Ah well, that’s why I don’t do my own  

being self employed with this many complications it’s a nessecity.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang! Hello Spring! Yay!
I can't wait to get in the garden, so to help get my garden going early, I start seed indoors. Already have Tomatoes, petunias, kale and collard greens up. Woot!

We do our own tax submissions now that we have, for the most part, rid ourselves of the necessity to deal with both US and Canadian earnings...that was a complicated ordeal we handed over to the pros. Now we are happy with Turbo Tax..and more importantly, CRA seems to be happy with our submissions using it.

You know they say you should keep your tax records for 7 years...Hah...we've learned that this is not necessarily long enough....CRA was stuck on one year (2002) for me....kept asking for more and more documentation, explanations, etc. etc. They kept recalculating, and recalculating, reassessing, etc. Once you've handed over everything you have, what else can one give them? They are allowed to keep a file "open" past the 7 years if it has at least one active transaction a year. A letter to me saying they've recalculated it and now I owe another $2.78 is sufficient to keep it active for another year. I'm sure it cost them way more than that to make that determination and send the letter. 

Hopefully I haven't jinxed this by saying so, but only in the last couple of years have they been quiet about it. (looks left, right, and over shoulder)


----------



## groovetube

Well I hope not, my wife purges everythjng 8 years and back. So it’d be nope sorry it was burned and shredded!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang! Hello Spring! Yay!
> I can't wait to get in the garden, so to help get my garden going early, I start seed indoors. Already have Tomatoes, petunias, kale and collard greens up. Woot!
> 
> We do our own tax submissions now that we have, for the most part, rid ourselves of the necessity to deal with both US and Canadian earnings...that was a complicated ordeal we handed over to the pros. Now we are happy with Turbo Tax..and more importantly, CRA seems to be happy with our submissions using it.
> 
> You know they say you should keep your tax records for 7 years...Hah...we've learned that this is not necessarily long enough....CRA was stuck on one year (2002) for me....kept asking for more and more documentation, explanations, etc. etc. They kept recalculating, and recalculating, reassessing, etc. Once you've handed over everything you have, what else can one give them? They are allowed to keep a file "open" past the 7 years if it has at least one active transaction a year. A letter to me saying they've recalculated it and now I owe another $2.78 is sufficient to keep it active for another year. I'm sure it cost them way more than that to make that determination and send the letter.
> 
> Hopefully I haven't jinxed this by saying so, but only in the last couple of years have they been quiet about it. (looks left, right, and over shoulder)


Kim, many years ago I filled out some form for a credit, can’t remember which but the calculated amount was $0.38 so I thought I filled out the form I might as well submit it. It was going to cost me $1 to photocopy the receipt but I noticed the tax form said I didn’t have to send them in, if they needed them they would let me know...so I finished my return and had a refund of $378 which was a lot of money to me then. So I waited for my refund..and waited...and waited...and waited until I got a form which indicated Line such and such code such and such...which when I looked up indicated they wanted the receipt. I was livid so I sent it in with a note indicating how dumb this was and that $0.38 probably cost $100.....well I got my refund............$100 less than I calculated.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well I hope not, my wife purges everythjng 8 years and back. So it’d be nope sorry it was burned and shredded!


This is what we do as well, Steve.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, many years ago I filled out some form for a credit, can’t remember which but the calculated amount was $0.38 so I thought I filled out the form I might as well submit it. It was going to cost me $1 to photocopy the receipt but I noticed the tax form said I didn’t have to send them in, if they needed them they would let me know...so I finished my return and had a refund of $378 which was a lot of money to me then. So I waited for my refund..and waited...and waited...and waited until I got a form which indicated Line such and such code such and such...which when I looked up indicated they wanted the receipt. I was livid so I sent it in with a note indicating how dumb this was and that $0.38 probably cost $100.....well I got my refund............$100 less than I calculated.


Sheesh! Another fine example of our taxpayer dollars at work.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, looks like I have the keys this morning. Coffee’s on and we have cinnamon rolls this morning....any takers?


----------



## Rps




----------



## Rps

A friend of mine sent me this. I didn’t know this existed so I thought I’d share...








Signal For Help | Use Sign to Ask for Help | Canadian Women's Foundation


“Signal for Help” is a one-handed sign someone can use on a video call. It can help a person silently show they need help and want to be checked in on.




canadianwomen.org


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, looks like I have the keys this morning. Coffee’s on and we have cinnamon rolls this morning....any takers?


Morning, Rp. Yes, I shall have some coffee. Merci, mon ami. We were out shopping for two elderly widows here on the street. Even brought them both some flowers. Pay if forward as they say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> A friend of mine sent me this. I didn’t know this existed so I thought I’d share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signal For Help | Use Sign to Ask for Help | Canadian Women's Foundation
> 
> 
> “Signal for Help” is a one-handed sign someone can use on a video call. It can help a person silently show they need help and want to be checked in on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadianwomen.org


Yes, this is something that has been posted online from a variety of sources. Best to keep spreading it along.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> A friend of mine sent me this. I didn’t know this existed so I thought I’d share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signal For Help | Use Sign to Ask for Help | Canadian Women's Foundation
> 
> 
> “Signal for Help” is a one-handed sign someone can use on a video call. It can help a person silently show they need help and want to be checked in on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadianwomen.org


Good Morning!
Good to know this, thanks, Rp. 
Yes, I would love a cinnamon bun, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I finally did it.

I bought a new pair of shoes with memory foam insoles. 

now there will be no more forgetting why I walked into the kitchen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us all get up and going today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us all get up and going today. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, et al....warm and sunny this morning. For some reason I’m a bit tired today...must be old age.


----------



## groovetube

Another beauty day out there. Going to get out for a long walk and hopefully have a visit with a neighbour, patio chairs on the front 10 feet away  we'll have to talk louder.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Another beauty day out there. Going to get out for a long walk and hopefully have a visit with a neighbour, patio chairs on the front 10 feet away  we'll have to talk louder.


Morning Steve. It was quite warm here yesterday...around 17c....which we should also hit today. On our walk the streets were active...not crowded...but busy with everyone avoiding each other as they crossed paths. Got the BBQ out last night and I don’t think I’ve seen that many people walking at that time in about a year....so was good to see...but people were being careful. No one I saw got within 10 feet of others when they stopped to talk....a good thing.

One weird thing about this pandemic is the rules of the road on sidewalks....who move over, at what distance, do you “pull over” and wait for them to go by....etc. Most people chuckle when we awkwardly try to figure it out........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al....warm and sunny this morning. For some reason I’m a bit tired today...must be old age.


Afternoon, Rp. Sunny and just over 13C here at just past noon. How about a double shot of BT coffee to get you going and playing your uke?

Speaking of ukes, I borrowed a neighbor's uke to try it out. The reaction of my dogs was horrible. They all scattered. Maybe it was my singing "Yes sir that's my baby" as well?

"Yes sir, that's my baby" - A Thousand Clowns (1965) - Bing video


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Steve. It was quite warm here yesterday...around 17c....which we should also hit today. On our walk the streets were active...not crowded...but busy with everyone avoiding each other as they crossed paths. Got the BBQ out last night and I don’t think I’ve seen that many people walking at that time in about a year....so was good to see...but people were being careful. No one I saw got within 10 feet of others when they stopped to talk....a good thing.
> 
> One weird thing about this pandemic is the rules of the road on sidewalks....who move over, at what distance, do you “pull over” and wait for them to go by....etc. Most people chuckle when we awkwardly try to figure it out........


Walk like a New Yorker on 5th Ave. at lunch hour. You keep going right ahead and they either move aside for you or get bumped down. Of course, here in Lunenburg, NS, everyone is polite and say "after you" to a person that is walking towards them or trying to enter a store at the same time.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> and hopefully have a visit with a neighbour, patio chairs on the front 10 feet away  _*we'll have to talk louder*_.


Just try talking more distinctly with good annunciation and diction that is often much better than volume.

Enjoy your visit in the sun.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

We’re talking about two rock drummers. We aren’t lip readers


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> For some reason I’m a bit tired today...must be old age.



Maybe from doing too much work over the BBQ over the weekend perhaps??? 😏 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> We’re talking about two rock drummers. We aren’t lip readers



And no doubt, probably both of you with damaged hearing... eh?? watz zat you say'd...??? 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I finally did it.
> 
> I bought a new pair of shoes with memory foam insoles.
> 
> now there will be no more forgetting why I walked into the kitchen.


I could see how this might be useful.....if only I could find my glasses.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> I could see how this might be useful.....if only I could find my glasses.


LOL!!! So true... even if they are just usually pushed back on the forward part of my head... 😄


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

One of my students on zoom pointed out I had not only reading glasses on, but two (two!) more pairs on my head.

I did not feel old at that moment...


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazon Echo - SNL - Bing video 

Sadly, the other day I asked a can of tuna fish to play something by Bach.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> So true.
> View attachment 93761


Perfect


----------



## Dr.G.

M wife said NO to my taking up the trombone or trumpet ....... but she forgot to mention the flugel horn. Ladies and Gentleman, start your engines .............. or as Uncle Miltie used to say "Ladies and Germs".

Flugel Horn.... Solo from Brassed Off - Bing video


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> So true.
> View attachment 93761


Yup, the non-volatile data medium storage device always wins.....


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Well, we broke the rules on Saturday. My wife, two kids and I got together with my sister, her husband, my mother-in-law, my mom and my step-father on the weekend at my mom’s house. Nine of us, indoor social gathering, no masks. Damn the torpedoes. It had been a LONG time since we were all together, and if some churches can get away with it (not mentioning names or pointing fingers, GraceLife) the we decided to take the chance. I don’t think they’re going to be able to enforce all these lockdown rules for that much longer, even if numbers climb, because there’s only so long people are willing to continue making the sacrifice. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, that was quick. I am forbidden by my wife, and my neighbors, and the Town of Lunenburg, and the Province of Nova Scotia, from playing any sort of percussion musical instruments, and string instruments, woodwind and brass instruments, and keyboard instruments. In exchange for a promise not to sue any level of government, I am being allowed one instrument -- a child's triangle. My neighbors took up a collection and brought me $5 with which to purchase one from amazon.ca. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well, we broke the rules on Saturday. My wife, two kids and I got together with my sister, her husband, my mother-in-law, my mom and my step-father on the weekend at my mom’s house. Nine of us, indoor social gathering, no masks. Damn the torpedoes. It had been a LONG time since we were all together, and if some churches can get away with it (not mentioning names or pointing fingers, GraceLife) the we decided to take the chance. I don’t think they’re going to be able to enforce all these lockdown rules for that much longer, even if numbers climb, because there’s only so long people are willing to continue making the sacrifice. We shall see.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Hope all stay well and safe. Paix.


----------



## groovetube

My dad came over yesterday, I haven't seen him in months even though he lives one block north of me. Though we talk every day. He came see his cat here, it was emotional the cat responded to him in the most incredible way. SO glad he came over. But we wore masks the whole time for his protection (he's 78) and I had windows open. I haven't been anywhere really so Im relatively safe but didn't want to take any chances. he is registered for his shot in 2 weeks.

But yeah they aren't going to be able to hold people back much longer. Unfortunately I think we are heading into a pretty bad spike here. I hear tell of field hospitals getting ready.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Well, that was quick. I am forbidden by my wife, and my neighbors, and the Town of Lunenburg, and the Province of Nova Scotia, from playing any sort of percussion musical instruments, and string instruments, woodwind and brass instruments, and keyboard instruments. In exchange for a promise not to sue any level of government, I am being allowed one instrument -- a child's triangle. My neighbors took up a collection and brought me $5 with which to purchase one from amazon.ca. Such is Life.
> View attachment 93762


that doesn't look like a child's instrument to me  A listen to pretty much any 70s series with scenes where there's someone sneaking up on someone, cop shows etc., you'll hear a triangle featured prominently, that pattern where the player uses the grab and release to create that sound and pattern. It's unmistakable.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> My dad came over yesterday, I haven't seen him in months even though he lives one block north of me. Though we talk every day. He came see his cat here, it was emotional the cat responded to him in the most incredible way. SO glad he came over. But we wore masks the whole time for his protection (he's 78) and I had windows open. I haven't been anywhere really so Im relatively safe but didn't want to take any chances. he is registered for his shot in 2 weeks.
> 
> But yeah they aren't going to be able to hold people back much longer. Unfortunately I think we are heading into a pretty bad spike here. I hear tell of field hospitals getting ready.


Sounds like a nice reunion, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> that doesn't look like a child's instrument to me  A listen to pretty much any 70s series with scenes where there's someone sneaking up on someone, cop shows etc., you'll hear a triangle featured prominently, that pattern where the player uses the grab and release to create that sound and pattern. It's unmistakable.


Well, I doubt I could use it with the National Symphony in Ottawa. Maybe Rp can find some uke/triangle duet music?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A foggy morning but the last bit of snow is gone so coffee is on the house. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I doubt I could use it with the National Symphony in Ottawa. Maybe Rp can find some uke/triangle duet music?


sure you can! They have triangles for sure! As for size etc., often they'll have 3 sizes, this one included. You'll just need two more in varying sizes


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I doubt I could use it with the National Symphony in Ottawa. Maybe Rp can find some uke/triangle duet music?


Maybe this will help....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe this will help....


Interesting. The only problem is that I cannot read music and have no sense of rhythm. Just got back from my triangle music lesson with someone who played a professional triangle in the Nova Scotia Symphony Orchestra. Paid $100 an hour for the first lesson ............ after 5 minutes he told me to leave, gave me back my $100 and threw in an additional $10 if I promised never to call him again for lessons. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

I found a legal loophole. There is a Nova Scotia law that forbids any by-laws that forbid the playing of Scottish bagpipes. So, anyone is allowed to play these bagpipes from 6AM to midnight, any day of the week. I found someone who will loan me a bagpipe and teach me how to play it so long as I take and pass a course. 2021 Summer Music Theory and Ear Training at The Juilliard School

Scotland The Brave - Celtic Bagpipes - YouTube

I shall play them on the beaches, on the landing grounds and in the streets and in the hills "with growing confidence". I shall never surrender my right to play a musical instrument.

Darkest Hour (2017) - We Shall Fight on the Beaches Scene (10/10) | Movieclips - YouTube

“This Was Their Finest Hour…” | Animated speech by Winston Churchill - YouTube


Maybe I shall be good enough to join the Black Watch? We shall see.

Scotland The Brave (1400 pipers and drummers) - YouTube


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I found a legal loophole. There is a Nova Scotia law that forbids any by-laws that forbid the playing of Scottish bagpipes. So, anyone is allowed to play these bagpipes from 6AM to midnight, any day of the week. I found someone who will loan me a bagpipe and teach me how to play it so long as I take and pass a course. 2021 Summer Music Theory and Ear Training at The Juilliard School
> 
> Scotland The Brave - Celtic Bagpipes - YouTube
> 
> I shall play them on the beaches, on the landing grounds and in the streets and in the hills "with growing confidence". I shall never surrender my right to play a musical instrument.
> 
> Darkest Hour (2017) - We Shall Fight on the Beaches Scene (10/10) | Movieclips - YouTube
> 
> “This Was Their Finest Hour…” | Animated speech by Winston Churchill - YouTube
> 
> 
> Maybe I shall be good enough to join the Black Watch? We shall see.
> 
> Scotland The Brave (1400 pipers and drummers) - YouTube


Here you go.... time on your hands.......maybe not...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Here you go.... time on your hands.......maybe not...
> View attachment 93763


I no longer wear a watch.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I no longer wear a watch.


Me neither....a watch is something I almost never wear...and that includes my Rolex...a while ago I came to the conclusion that where ever I am it is the right time.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Me neither....a watch is something I almost never wear...and that includes my Rolex...a while ago I came to the conclusion that where ever I am it is the right time.....


A good philosophy. I use the sun and stars to tell time.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Well, that was quick. I am forbidden by my wife, and my neighbors, and the Town of Lunenburg, and the Province of Nova Scotia, from playing any sort of percussion musical instruments, and string instruments, woodwind and brass instruments, and keyboard instruments. In exchange for a promise not to sue any level of government, I am being allowed one instrument -- a child's triangle. My neighbors took up a collection and brought me $5 with which to purchase one from amazon.ca. Such is Life.


Triangle Solo Go for it Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Triangle Solo Go for it Marc!


Cute. However, I am into bagpipes now. I took my first lesson outside on this fine sunny day about 1/2 hour ago. The local fire department and RCMP came by thinking I was slaughtering a pig or cow. No, I told them, just lesson #1.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang, 

Alberta is not yet moving to the next stage of opening the economy...unfortunately, we have a slight increase in new cases...seems the variant is starting to be prominent. 

Also quite sadly, I have a close family member who had to be hospitalized a few days ago to manage pain from a compression fracture of the spine. Of course, we can't visit, and partly due to the meds, our dear family member is confused and depressed and not understanding where they are, why they can't go home, etc. Her health is actually worsening in there (now a non-covid lung infection) and she seems to be giving up. 

Of course, we are trying to plead her case asking for one of us to be allowed to visit for her sake, but so far, no permission granted. I'm sure we are nowhere near the only family who desperately want to visit their failing loved one in hospital. I understand that our case can't be special, but I sure want it to be.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Cute. However, I am into bagpipes now. I took my first lesson outside on this fine sunny day about 1/2 hour ago. The local fire department and RCMP came by thinking I was slaughtering a pig or cow. No, I told them, just lesson #1.


Bang on the pipes! Okay then...here you go......


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> Alberta is not yet moving to the next stage of opening the economy...unfortunately, we have a slight increase in new cases...seems the variant is starting to be prominent.
> 
> Also quite sadly, I have a close family member who had to be hospitalized a few days ago to manage pain from a compression fracture of the spine. Of course, we can't visit, and partly due to the meds, our dear family member is confused and depressed and not understanding where they are, why they can't go home, etc. Her health is actually worsening in there (now a non-covid lung infection) and she seems to be giving up.
> 
> Of course, we are trying to plead her case asking for one of us to be allowed to visit for her sake, but so far, no permission granted. I'm sure we are nowhere near the only family who desperately want to visit their failing loved one in hospital. I understand that our case can't be special, but I sure want it to be.


Sorry to hear of this situation, Kim. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Bang on the pipes! Okay then...here you go......


Interesting. I am trying to learn Farewell to Nova Scotia The Irish Rovers - Farewell To Nova Scotia - YouTube 
Nova Scotia, welcomes visitors with bagpipes, 2017 - Bing video


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My neighbors took up a collection and brought me $5 with which to purchase one from amazon.ca. Such is Life.



Are you going to get the tenor or soprano model???



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> SO glad he came over. But we wore masks the whole time for his protection (he's 78) and I had windows open. I haven't been anywhere really so Im relatively safe but didn't want to take any chances. he is registered for his shot in 2 weeks.



Very sensible move.

Unfortunately, BC is showing an incredible jump in the numbers of third and maybe fourth-wave infections, most of which are requiring hospitalizations and intensive care.

I am afraid we are still quite away from seeing the end of this covid-19 thing and its derivatives, so why take any unnecessary chance???

Some eight close relatives gathered outside our house in the deck and lawn chairs and the cool air to celebrate my 80th birthday on the 16th, unmasked but well distanced in the fresh air, and my wife and I managed to get our first shots on Sunday. I'm told I have to be very careful because of my COPD and some of the medications I am currently on which weaken the immune system, so I don't mind most of the restrictions that have been put upon us. It's your life if you want to take a gamble and disregard the rules!!! Not me or my wife thanks, or any of our close friends or relatives for that matter.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Are you going to get the tenor or soprano model???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Mezzo soprano.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Very sensible move.
> 
> Unfortunately, BC is showing an incredible jump in the numbers of third and maybe fourth-wave infections, most of which are requiring hospitalizations and intensive care.
> 
> I am afraid we are still quite away from seeing the end of this covid-19 thing and its derivatives, so why take any unnecessary chance???
> 
> Some eight close relatives gathered outside our house in the deck and lawn chairs and the cool air to celebrate my 80th birthday on the 16th, unmasked but well distanced in the fresh air, and my wife and I managed to get our first shots on Sunday. I'm told I have to be very careful because of my COPD and some of the medications I am currently on which weaken the immune system, so I don't mind most of the restrictions that have been put upon us. It's your life if you want to take a gamble and disregard the rules!!! Not me or my wife thanks, or any of our close friends or relatives for that matter.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


A smart move on your part, Patrick. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day here. I shall get the OtHD coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

a good brew here as well. Been dealing with heavy knotting in my shoulders lately. Not pleasant while I spend a number of hours on a drum stool. Stretching and tennis balls are my friend.

Ive been getting out for a walk every morning now and it's vital for me I think. walking down my Main Street here I saw a ttc bus go by and I thought man, I'd love to just get on one, and spend the day carousing dowtown visiting shops drinking coffees and eating whatever foods I find. Someday, Id say soon but it'll be a while I think. Hopefully fall?


----------



## Rps

Morning all...sunny, but with a chance of rain , and we hit 21c yesterday...and maybe again today......then comes the cool down.

Marc, get your triangle, bagpipe ready we can do a duet...





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> walking down my Main Street here I saw a ttc bus go by and I thought man, I'd love to just get on one, and spend the day carousing dowtown visiting shops drinking coffees and eating whatever foods I find. Someday, Id say soon but it'll be a while I think. Hopefully fall?


Amen to that Steve!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all...sunny, but with a chance of rain , and we hit 21c yesterday...and maybe again today......then comes the cool down.
> 
> Marc, get your triangle, bagpipe ready we can do a duet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Another nice job Rp! I'm looking forward to hearing your duet with Marc......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...sunny, but with a chance of rain , and we hit 21c yesterday...and maybe again today......then comes the cool down.
> 
> Marc, get your triangle, bagpipe ready we can do a duet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Will do ....


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang, 

My Choir released the original song that our Choir Director wrote as a tribute to Calgary. We've never rehearsed it together once due to Covid restrictions. He taught it to us online, we could only hear ourselves singing. Here, if you want to see/hear it is the Virtual Choir project, completed. ..CC Under Calgary Skies Virtual performance


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good day Shang,
> 
> My Choir released the original song that our Choir Director wrote as a tribute to Calgary. We've never rehearsed it together once due to Covid restrictions. He taught it to us online, we could only hear ourselves singing. Here, if you want to see/hear it is the Virtual Choir project, completed. ..CC Under Calgary Skies Virtual performance


Magnificent! What a wonderful song and it was performed so beautifully.........


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Magnificent! What a wonderful song and it was performed so beautifully.........


Thanks Rp....I'm a little surprised about how well it turned out despite the challenges. In addition to the Covid related challenges, I would say at least half of the group hugely struggled with the technical aspect of recording themselves singing while listening to a track, without the track being recorded, and then uploading the file (file? what file? where's the file? ) etc, etc... Whew!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Thanks Rp....I'm a little surprised about how well it turned out despite the challenges. In addition to the Covid related challenges, I would say at least half of the group hugely struggled with the technical aspect of recording themselves singing while listening to a track, without the track being recorded, and then uploading the file (file? what file? where's the file? ) etc, etc... Whew!


A question for you...I’ve been thinking of doing something like this with our uke group. everything Is controlled by the director, in your case, and all the single files are combined into what we see? I guess another alternative is a Zoom meeting...but not sure if you can record those...just wondering as it will probably be months before we get the chance to play together.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Here, if you want to see/hear it is the Virtual Choir project, completed. ..CC Under Calgary Skies Virtual performance



Very nice and very well done. 

Thanks for the treat.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Sounds great. I think I can find you in that collage 

hats off to the one who assembled all those files, mixed the audio really well, and of course the video editing.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> A question for you...I’ve been thinking of doing something like this with our uke group. everything Is controlled by the director, in your case, and all the single files are combined into what we see? I guess another alternative is a Zoom meeting...but not sure if you can record those...just wondering as it will probably be months before we get the chance to play together.


I participated in a few of these things so far...having a Director is helpful, but not necessary. For this virtual choir, we had the option of a virtual director by means of a video with the guide track. Most importantly, a guide track needs to have a distinct sound mark (clap) 10 or more seconds before the music begins, to help the person working with the software (GarageBand, iMovie, etc) to align the multiple tracks. A guide track can be as simple as a metronome beat to keep everyone in time. 
Yes, you can record a Zoom meeting, but it would not be my first choice due to the annoying lagging and sound cut-outs. Using the "original sound" setting helps, but again, the staggered intermittent lagging will persist. That's why when we have a Zoom Choir rehearsal, the director mutes us all and we only hear the director and ourselves singing. 
PM me if you want more detail on how to set this up.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I participated in a few of these things so far...having a Director is helpful, but not necessary. For this virtual choir, we had the option of a virtual director by means of a video with the guide track. Most importantly, a guide track needs to have a distinct sound mark (clap) 10 or more seconds before the music begins, to help the person working with the software (GarageBand, iMovie, etc) to align the multiple tracks. A guide track can be as simple as a metronome beat to keep everyone in time.
> Yes, you can record a Zoom meeting, but it would not be my first choice due to the annoying lagging and sound cut-outs. Using the "original sound" setting helps, but again, the staggered intermittent lagging will persist. That's why when we have a Zoom Choir rehearsal, the director mutes us all and we only hear the director and ourselves singing.
> PM me if you want more detail on how to set this up.


Thanx Kim, will do when I can get in touch with the gang here.


----------



## Rps

Looks like I have the keys......coffee and danish anyone?


----------



## groovetube

coffee is the thing this morning. Danish, I'll pass I need to work off this roll Ive developed staying in and, eating 

For online collabs and recording, Ive done a ton of this throughout all this. I ran and mixed a couple big online shows, and I can say yeah, important is a guide track, and everyone, needs to pay special attention to their time. If anyone is 'loose' with their time, it's gonna get magnified as more people add to it. Click tracks are great, if, you are used to it. Im used to playing to a click in front of large audiences, but most musicians hate them. I don't blame them. I often will record a drum beat and send that to the others first to play to as it's more natural. Then replace it with the real drum track after they're done.

What Id suggest, if you have plans for some sort of percussion, start there. Important is, choose a BPM, and stick with that. Choose how many bars count in, I like using at least 2, I prefer 4... DON'T use one bar. It's too quick and will cause others to rush the first bar. Trust me. You need enough time to feel the time before start. Live I always use 2 bars count in in my in ears. (first is silent to the band, second I click the sticks...) Record the base guide song to a beat of some sort that you like, GarageBand is brilliant for it, it has drummer in it. Use it. You don't have to keep it in the end. Start with a base track like this as it's more musical for others to work with. When it comes back, replace your own tracks (if you wish to that is) and work with that. Ultimately, this sets a standard BPM, and gives everyone something somewhat more natural to play to. If for some reason someone is off sync, as long as they played their part to the right BPM, you can drag their audio clip (set GarageBand to a free drag rather than 'snapping to grid', and make sure you zoom in first to allow micro adjustments...) 

With a good base guide track, some basic editing skills, you can create some great tracks in the end.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> coffee is the thing this morning. Danish, I'll pass I need to work off this roll Ive developed staying in and, eating
> 
> For online collabs and recording, Ive done a ton of this throughout all this. I ran and mixed a couple big online shows, and I can say yeah, important is a guide track, and everyone, needs to pay special attention to their time. If anyone is 'loose' with their time, it's gonna get magnified as more people add to it. Click tracks are great, if, you are used to it. Im used to playing to a click in front of large audiences, but most musicians hate them. I don't blame them. I often will record a drum beat and send that to the others first to play to as it's more natural. Then replace it with the real drum track after they're done.
> 
> What Id suggest, if you have plans for some sort of percussion, start there. Important is, choose a BPM, and stick with that. Choose how many bars count in, I like using at least 2, I prefer 4... DON'T use one bar. It's too quick and will cause others to rush the first bar. Trust me. You need enough time to feel the time before start. Live I always use 2 bars count in in my in ears. (first is silent to the band, second I click the sticks...) Record the base guide song to a beat of some sort that you like, GarageBand is brilliant for it, it has drummer in it. Use it. You don't have to keep it in the end. Start with a base track like this as it's more musical for others to work with. When it comes back, replace your own tracks (if you wish to that is) and work with that. Ultimately, this sets a standard BPM, and gives everyone something somewhat more natural to play to. If for some reason someone is off sync, as long as they played their part to the right BPM, you can drag their audio clip (set GarageBand to a free drag rather than 'snapping to grid', and make sure you zoom in first to allow micro adjustments...)
> 
> With a good base guide track, some basic editing skills, you can create some great tracks in the end.


Thanx Steve, very helpful. I am amazed at GarageBand....in my band days there wasn’t a studio around ( at least one we could afford ) that had the capabilities that it does. Even something as simple as today’s keyboards would be a complete orchestra back then..I’m talking 60s here. And today’s amps....a smart amp matched to an iPad and you have a one man band.


----------



## Rps

The Queen’s Gambit.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Looks like I have the keys......coffee and danish anyone?


Thanks, Rp. Doing some weekly chores for neighbors.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> coffee is the thing this morning. Danish, I'll pass I need to work off this roll Ive developed staying in and, eating
> .


I guess I can't temps you with some pancakes, Steve.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Thanx Steve, very helpful. I am amazed at GarageBand....in my band days there wasn’t a studio around ( at least one we could afford ) that had the capabilities that it does. Even something as simple as today’s keyboards would be a complete orchestra back then..I’m talking 60s here. And today’s amps....a smart amp matched to an iPad and you have a one man band.


It is pretty incredible given it’s free! The capabilities are pretty extensive. I’m not sure if you’ve dived in on its editing capabilities, it’s pretty incredible and very similar to most DAWs. I use pro tools mainly, mostly because most people I collaborate with are as well. But garageband is more than capable of producing pro content with little fuss. Some cite it’s limitation to 24/44.1, but honestly, everything I do is usually 24/48 but a lot of stuff is done 24/44.1 anyway. Only twice in 5 years have I been asked to do 24/96.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Looks like I have the keys......coffee and danish anyone?


Rp, did you make all of these???????????????


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, did you make all of these???????????????
> View attachment 93766


No Marc, my talent is cinnamon rolls....I guess the donut fairy came last night.


----------



## groovetube

nothing wrong with a nice home made cinnamon roll. Damn. That sounds good. Pancakes look good. Damn.

But video isn't kind to a few pounds on the middle. As Im finding out


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> nothing wrong with a nice home made cinnamon roll. Damn. That sounds good. Pancakes look good. Damn.
> 
> But video isn't kind to a few pounds on the middle. As Im finding out


You could try my Musician’s Special....I call it a Drum Roll, you can snare one no problem.


----------



## groovetube

I'll have to stick to the bass (drum) as it has more omega 3


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, did you make all of these???????????????
> View attachment 93766


At first glance, my brain processed these as decorated Cheerios....


----------



## KC4

Good morning all,
As I'm watching the drama unfold with the container ship caught in the Suez Canal, I can't help but think of that old joke about body parts arguing which one of them was boss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> No Marc, my talent is cinnamon rolls....I guess the donut fairy came last night.


I am not much of a dough nut eater, but I do like cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Rps

Morning all I have the keys again...coffee anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all I have the keys again...coffee anyone?


Thanks , Rp. I would like a cup. Was down at the Lunenburg Harbor to see some of the festivities for the Bluenose II celebration. Foggy this morning, but the second picture is from a nice day.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks , Rp. I would like a cup. Was down at the Lunenburg Harbor to see some of the festivities for the Bluenose II celebration. Foggy this morning, but the second picture is from a nice day.
> View attachment 93767
> View attachment 93768


Ahhhh, a celebration on the public dime.


----------



## groovetube

well today is the day for my boy Henry. He has let me know this morning and I have to let him go.

It doesn't matter how much notice you think you have, it isn't any easier. This guy came to my house when he was scheduled to be put down because he was a senior outdoor cat that was not friendly and no one wanted him. But he ended up being the closest pal Ive had in a cat. Hard to let go of the feeling that Ive somehow failed this guy.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> well today is the day for my boy Henry. He has let me know this morning and I have to let him go.
> 
> It doesn't matter how much notice you think you have, it isn't any easier. This guy came to my house when he was scheduled to be put down because he was a senior outdoor cat that was not friendly and no one wanted him. But he ended up being the closest pal Ive had in a cat. Hard to let go of the feeling that Ive somehow failed this guy.


Sorry to hear this Steve....it’s hard to let them go as they are a part of you....but you can’t take ownership .... Henry’s time is his time......take credit for giving him a good home, love and care...and that is not the sign of failing him...it’s the sign of supporting him.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> well today is the day for my boy Henry. He has let me know this morning and I have to let him go.
> 
> It doesn't matter how much notice you think you have, it isn't any easier. This guy came to my house when he was scheduled to be put down because he was a senior outdoor cat that was not friendly and no one wanted him. But he ended up being the closest pal Ive had in a cat. Hard to let go of the feeling that Ive somehow failed this guy.


Condolences on your loss of Henry and Bravo for your courage to do the right thing at the right time, Steve. It's never easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well today is the day for my boy Henry. He has let me know this morning and I have to let him go.
> 
> It doesn't matter how much notice you think you have, it isn't any easier. This guy came to my house when he was scheduled to be put down because he was a senior outdoor cat that was not friendly and no one wanted him. But he ended up being the closest pal Ive had in a cat. Hard to let go of the feeling that Ive somehow failed this guy.


Sorry to hear this, Steve. It is never an easy decision. Remember the good times you had with Henry and he shall be with you forever. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> but you can’t take ownership .... Henry’s time is his time......take credit for giving him a good home, love and care...and that is not the sign of failing him...it’s the sign of supporting him.



Well said.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Another “Day”......March 26th I will assemble a band of crack musicians to celebrate........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Another “Day”......March 26th I will assemble a band of crack musicians to celebrate........
> View attachment 93769


Pass. bonne chance mon ami


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> well today is the day for my boy Henry. He has let me know this morning and I have to let him go.
> 
> It doesn't matter how much notice you think you have, it isn't any easier. This guy came to my house when he was scheduled to be put down because he was a senior outdoor cat that was not friendly and no one wanted him. But he ended up being the closest pal Ive had in a cat. Hard to let go of the feeling that Ive somehow failed this guy.


The Rainbow Bridge Poem - The beautiful journey of a pet after death. (rainbowsbridge.com)


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Another “Day”......March 26th I will assemble a band of crack musicians to celebrate........
> View attachment 93769


A men to the E asiest way to C everyone’s G …..strings.


----------



## groovetube

Thanks for the kind words. They let me in the room with him for a while and they came in and I held him as he went. He was a larger than life cat, he was like having 10 cats at once, no joke, there’s an eerie silence in the house even with the other two. Hard to believe he’s not here anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Thanks for the kind words. They let me in the room with him for a while and they came in and I held him as he went. He was a larger than life cat, he was like having 10 cats at once, no joke, there’s an eerie silence in the house even with the other two. Hard to believe he’s not here anymore.


I have been through this four times and my wife has been through this twice with our dogs, and each time it was the same caring way at the vet's office. They understand, which was helpful. Will you be getting another cat? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Help is on the way to the Suez Canal. Luckily, most Canadians will understand this picture.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Help is on the way to the Suez Canal. Luckily, most Canadians will understand this picture.



Right on...!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

I might be able to try and register for my covid vaccine a week from today. We shall see.

Nova Scotia expands vaccine eligibility to those who are 75 to 79 (msn.com)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I might be able to try and register for my covid vaccine a week from today. We shall see.
> 
> Nova Scotia expands vaccine eligibility to those who are 75 to 79 (msn.com)



I thought that Nova Scotia was ahead of BC as far as the covid-19 inoculations were concerned, and I was able to book an appointment for myself (turned 80 on the 16th) and my wife and we both got our shots on Sunday March 21st.

Maybe like BC did, they might be able to move their application times and appointments ahead of current schedules.


- Patrick 
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought that Nova Scotia was ahead of BC as far as the covid-19 inoculations were concerned, and I was able to book an appointment for myself (turned 80 on the 16th) and my wife and we both got our shots on Sunday March 21st.
> 
> Maybe like BC did, they might be able to move their application times and appointments ahead of current schedules.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


80+ year old Nova Scotians were all done last week, and now the 75-79 year old NS seniors are being done. Next Friday I am able to register for a vaccine at a local Shopper's Drug Mart which is about 15 minutes from here. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet start of the weekend. Maybe some coffee will perk things up (no pun intended). We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet start of the weekend. Maybe some coffee will perk things up (no pun intended). We shall see.


Morning Marc, et al. Cooler here today but we have some sun. Bit tired this morning so a double of BT please Marc.

Watched “Mank” the other night...interesting film. I was searching for one of my seasonal favourites last night...” It Happens Every Spring “, I try to watch it every year at this time as it is about a college professor who pitches for the St. Louis Cardinals.....I don’t have a DVD of it so I have to search on YouTube....the quality of what I did find was very poor.....might be another tradition gone...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Finished the six-part series Catch 22 with the kids yesterday. I had seen it before. I really liked this version of the story, produced by George Clooney. A great array of characters, including Yossarian, Milo, Arfee and Col. Cathcart. The flying footage was incredibly realistic. Some scenes in particular will be forever burned in your memory.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Finished the six-part series Catch 22 with the kids yesterday. I had seen it before. I really liked this version of the story, produced by George Clooney. A great array of characters, including Yossarian, Milo, Arfee and Col. Cathcart. The flying footage was incredibly realistic. Some scenes in particular will be forever burned in your memory.


Is that on Prime Frank?


----------



## Rps

Now I know everyone here remembers this....


----------



## groovetube

Sure was quiet this morning. I’m used to getting up and getting quite the greeting every morning. He’d shake his head while trilling so hard he’d lose his balance, then toss his head back with a high pitched yodel while yawning. Never saw a cat do this. The other two are sleeping. It’ll take a while to get used to this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now I know everyone here remembers this....
> View attachment 93772


"To the moon, Alice". I feel that it would not be acceptable these days on TV


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Sure was quiet this morning. I’m used to yeti g up and getting quite the greeting every morning. He’d shake his head while grilling so hard he’d lose his balance, then toss his head back with a high pitched yodel while yawning. Never saw a cat do this. The other two are sleeping. It’ll take a while to get used to this.


Stay strong, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "To the moon, Alice". I feel that it would not be acceptable these days on TV


That and Mr. Potato Head......


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet start of the weekend. Maybe some coffee will perk things up (no pun intended). We shall see.



Maybe some members might like to give this coffee is a try...









Watch: This Turkish Sand Coffee will refresh your mood - Times of India


Recently, food blogger Amar Sirohi, who runs the Instagram handle @foodie_incarnate shared an IGTV video of Turkish Sand Coffee, which looks different




timesofindia.indiatimes.com







- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Interesting. At first I thought perhaps the sand -was- the coffee. Though these days, I can’t drink coffee much past noon anymore or sleep evades me. There was a time I’d hang with pals at 2am quaffing back cups of it and then sleep till noon but those days are long gone.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Is that on Prime Frank?


I’m not sure what channel we recorded it off of. I also bought the series on iTunes, so I imagine it’s available from a number of sources.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Now I know everyone here remembers this....
> View attachment 93772




I guess I don't get the connection or the humour with this one... Is that the first sign of my Al Heimers...???  




- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Never saw a cat do this. _*The other two are sleeping*_.



Now _*that*_ is a typical cat action ~ _*oblivious and sleeping*_... unless something possibly edible moves... 😌


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I guess I don't get the connection or the humour with this one... Is that the first sign of my Al Heimers...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Think The Honeymooners


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Think The Honeymooners


#Honeymooners Alice going to the moon - YouTube 
Bang Zoom ...You're Going to the Moon! - YouTube


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Think The Honeymooners



OK, but I never really thought that part of The Honeymooners was a big part of the program, but I guess it was part of the tradition in the sitcom...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> OK, but I never really thought that part of The Honeymooners was a big part of the program, but I guess it was part of the tradition in the sitcom...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


He did say it pretty much every episode. “Hooo...bang, zoom!”


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early to be thinking of brunch, but coffee is brewing. Later.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A bit early to be thinking of brunch, but coffee is brewing. Later.


Morning Marc, et al. Very quiet here today. We had rain last night and sprinkles right now...looks like we are making up for our lack of moisture in a two week period.

Looking forward to the MLB season....too early to make my picks yet...maybe June. But I do like Matz in a Jays uni......I think he’ll do well. If anything might be a NY subway series as a long shot.

Bit of B-ball trivia for you...Why were the White Sox called the Black Sox?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> I have been through this four times and my wife has been through this twice with our dogs, and each time it was the same caring way at the vet's office. They understand, which was helpful. Will you be getting another cat? Paix, mon ami.


No, no more cats. We have 2 others, another quite senior (19) and a seal point Siamese who is about 13. We discovered not long ago my wife is allergic to cats so we won’t be getting any more after these two. Perhaps there are some hypoallergenic options but right now not thinking about it.

I’ve been through having to make ‘the decision’ quite a few times over the years, I’ve taken in a number of older sick souls and gave them a peaceful place for their last years. I get super attached to them and they go sooner than I’d like.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> No, no more cats. We have 2 others, another quite senior (19) and a seal point Siamese who is about 13. We discovered not long ago my wife is allergic to cats so we won’t be getting any more after these two. Perhaps there are some hypoallergenic options but right now not thinking about it.
> 
> I’ve been through having to make ‘the decision’ quite a few times over the years, I’ve taken in a number of older sick souls and gave them a peaceful place for their last years. I get super attached to them and they go sooner than I’d like.


Are there any hypoallergenic cats? I know there are hypoallergenic dogs....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. Very quiet here today. We had rain last night and sprinkles right now...looks like we are making up for our lack of moisture in a two week period.
> 
> Looking forward to the MLB season....too early to make my picks yet...maybe June. But I do like Matz in a Jays uni......I think he’ll do well. If anything might be a NY subway series as a long shot.
> 
> Bit of B-ball trivia for you...Why were the White Sox called the Black Sox?


The "Black Sox Scandal" centered on the charge that eight members of the Chicago White Sox had been bribed to lose the 1919 World Series to the Cincinnati Reds. It was also called "the big fix" in the newspapers. Loved the movie Eight Men Out. Eight Men Out (12/12) Movie CLIP - It's Him (1988) HD - YouTube I also liked Field of Dreams. Shoeless Joe Jackson - Low Ball Hitter - YouTube Baseball Speech from Field of Dreams - People Will Come - YouTube


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Maybe some members might like to give this coffee is a try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: This Turkish Sand Coffee will refresh your mood - Times of India
> 
> 
> Recently, food blogger Amar Sirohi, who runs the Instagram handle @foodie_incarnate shared an IGTV video of Turkish Sand Coffee, which looks different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Good morning! 

That coffee looks good...but it would be blast of caffeine, sweetness and fat! I kept cringing thinking sand was going to get into the coffee...would not enjoy getting a sip of sand.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Are there any hypoallergenic cats? I know there are hypoallergenic dogs....


Apparently yes. Maybe that’s an option. For now we have 2 other seniors who need attention so we’ll focus there. We have good hepa filtration here for now.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The "Black Sox Scandal" centered on the charge that eight members of the Chicago White Sox had been bribed to lose the 1919 World Series to the Cincinnati Reds. It was also called "the big fix" in the newspapers. Loved the movie Eight Men Out. Eight Men Out (12/12) Movie CLIP - It's Him (1988) HD - YouTube I also liked Field of Dreams. Shoeless Joe Jackson - Low Ball Hitter - YouTube Baseball Speech from Field of Dreams - People Will Come - YouTube


That’s the popular belief...but it was assigned before the scandal. Comiskey, who owned the Sox, was so cheap he started to charge his players to clean their uniforms....the players refused and they didn’t have them cleaned...they were so dirty sports writers began calling them the Black Sox. Comiskey later said he would pay to have them cleaned...but took the costs out of their playoff money.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> That coffee looks good...but it would be blast of caffeine, sweetness and fat! I kept cringing thinking sand was going to get into the coffee...would not enjoy getting a sip of sand.


Don’t know about the sand coffee but I have neighbours from Turkey and when they have coffee it’s WOW! But it’s not served in our size cups...only in Demi-tasse.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Apparently yes. Maybe that’s an option. For now we have 2 other seniors who need attention so we’ll focus there. We have good hepa filtration here for now.


Steve, like one of these....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Are there any _*hypoallergenic cats*_? I know there are hypoallergenic dogs....


It looks like it...


https://www.petsecure.com.au/pet-care/7-hypoallergenic-cats-for-people-who-are-allergic-but-love-felines/



And more:




__





hypoallergenic cats - Google Search






www.google.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> We have a _*good hepa filtration here*_ for now.


Actually, that could be adding to and compounding the problem as they can tend to make the air cleaner than normal so anything other than HEPA-clean air can really upset some people and their air passages.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> It looks like it...
> 
> 
> https://www.petsecure.com.au/pet-care/7-hypoallergenic-cats-for-people-who-are-allergic-but-love-felines/
> 
> 
> 
> And more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hypoallergenic cats - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, decades ago we thought about buying a Sphinx.....almost cost as much as the car I was driving at the time....so we passed on that .


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> Actually, that could be adding to and compounding the problem as they can tend to make the air cleaner than normal so anything other than HEPA-clean air can really upset some people and their air passages.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I’d disagree there as it’s helped her immensely.


----------



## KC4

Speaking as a person involved in a business that sells various kinds of commercial air filtration medias and equipment, the two most common problems with an air filtration unit making things worse is when 1. Humidity and mold spores turn any filtration unit into a mold spore distribution unit, and 2. High efficiency filters (like HEPA) get clogged faster than regular air filters and when they aren't changed regularly and rapidly, they will either burn out the weaker fan motors or cause the stronger fan motors to bend or rupture the filtration media, causing the air to travel by instead of through the media (carrying with it some of the air contaminants that had been captured, pre-rupture). 

Hospitals and other institutions where the air quality is critical, typically sign contracts to have companies replace those filters annually, quarterly, monthly or sometimes even weekly (i.e. operating rooms). It's great when those companies are our clients.


----------



## groovetube

This is true. I’ve seen some horror stories and people don’t change the filters because well, they are expensive. My dad was Hvac so I got advice from him, This is why I got the highest rated ones on the market, and change the filters regularly every 6 months. It’s not cheap, but the difference it has made for her is huge. Which is the most important metric for me.


----------



## Rps

Sez it all......


----------



## Dr.G.

What do you say to comfort a friend who’s struggling with grammar? There, their, they’re.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> What do you say to comfort a friend who’s struggling with grammar? There, their, they’re.



Then maybe offer them a small suitcase so that they can get a "grip" on their grammar!!! 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we made it through a wild night of strong winds and heavy rains. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## groovetube

really strong winds here too last night, I was awake til the wee hours.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> really strong winds here too last night, I was awake til the wee hours.


Morning all....cold here today but sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....cold here today but sunny.





groovetube said:


> really strong winds here too last night, I was awake til the wee hours.


Morning, Steve. Windy here as well. One of our doxies is really spoofed by the banging of the wind on the side of the house. Sat with him at 3AM. We both then fell asleep on the couch.

Morning, Rp. Sunny and +10C here as we near noon, but still very windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chef Pierre has a new menu for this week at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!
Chef Pierre has created a wonderful looking menu! Especially the cod cakes. MMmmm
It has been snowy and extremely windy here too...I guess this constitutes our typical Alberta Spring Storm. Some minor wind damage being reported, but so far nothing too serious.

Glad to hear that the container ship is finally freed from the bank of the Suez Canal and is actually moving through it. The ship will be temporarily redirected to the Great Bitter Lake to be inspected before it can resume its cargo hauling job.


----------



## KC4




----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> Chef Pierre has created a wonderful looking menu! Especially the cod cakes. MMmmm
> It has been snowy and extremely windy here too...I guess this constitutes our typical Alberta Spring Storm. Some minor wind damage being reported, but so far nothing too serious.
> 
> Glad to hear that the container ship is finally freed from the bank of the Suez Canal and is actually moving through it. The ship will be temporarily redirected to the Great Bitter Lake to be inspected before it can resume its cargo hauling job.


Yes, it is an interesting menu.

My son, who is still living in St. John's, NL, is also experiencing Spring Storm weather, with 0C temps, ice pellets and 1110km/h wind gusts. Yuk. +11C and windy here at just past noon.

Cute cartoon and play on words of the book's title.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> View attachment 93776


Is the fish named Harping Lee?


----------



## Dr.G.

A similar shipping disaster has just happened in western Nova Scotia. Strong winds out there as well as here.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A similar shipping disaster has just happened in western Nova Scotia. Strong winds out there as well as here.
> View attachment 93777


You know what they say about route canals.....they are a yacht to be desired, maybe the captain had too much port in his system.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You know what they say about route canals.....they are a yacht to be desired, maybe the captain had too much port in his system.


Good one, Rp.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A similar shipping disaster has just happened in western Nova Scotia. Strong winds out there as well as here.
> View attachment 93777


Hahah. A narrow boat vacation around the 4 Counties Ring canals through Scotland, Wales and England is one of my favourite vacation memories. Still have my collection of souvenir horse harness brasses hanging on my walls.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Chef Pierre has a new menu for this week at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.





KC4 said:


> Glad to hear that the container ship is finally freed from the bank of the Suez Canal



Great menu and greater news that they got the freighter unstuck from the bank of the Suez Canal.

And I don't think anyone would be amused if they referred to it as a _*jam session!!!!  😏*_


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Great menu and greater news that they got the freighter unstuck from the bank of the Suez Canal.
> 
> And I don't think anyone would be amused if they referred to it as a _*jam session!!!!  😏*_
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, true....but a lot of money was expensed....they may have to dock the Captain..


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Rp.
> View attachment 93778


A Yul tide meme........somewhere someone is thinking about “ whatever floats your boat”...just haven’t found a place to use it.........


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Great menu and greater news that they got the freighter unstuck from the bank of the Suez Canal.
> 
> And I don't think anyone would be amused if they referred to it as a _*jam session!!!!  😏*_
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hey, ship happens.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hey, ship happens.


I figured the thing would be corrected soon...with all the money changing hands on the weekend a form of Palm Sunday.........


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hahah. A narrow boat vacation around the 4 Counties Ring canals through Scotland, Wales and England is one of my favourite vacation memories. Still have my collection of souvenir horse harness brasses hanging on my walls.


yes, this was a picture from England.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Steve. Windy here as well



Hmmm... odd that we also had strong winds in many areas here yesterday, and even some short but intensive Snow/Hail showers and uncomfortably cold temperatures to go with the rain. But Hey... it is the Wet Coast... But it should be a heck of a lot warmer than it has been, but the weatherman says it's normal. I guess I'm just getting old, which is a good thing these days It seems. 😌

Not very Spring Like at all around these parts lately...!!! 

Ooops sorry... should have posted in the weather forum I guess.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A similar shipping disaster has just happened in western Nova Scotia. Strong winds out there as well as here.



LOL... I'm sure they won't even need a small tug for that one!!! ;-)



- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Punch it BRO! The light's GREY!..............​


----------



## Rps

And now for something completely different.......


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> LOL... I'm sure they won't even need a small tug for that one!!! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nearly full moon shining brightly in the sky woke me up early. I thought I had left a light on in the bathroom. A bit too early for coffee. Later............


----------



## Dr.G.

Time now to get some coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Stole this but couldn't help myself 

Dog in Heat

A little girl asked her Mom,
"Mom, may I take the dog for a walk around the block?"
Mom replies
"No, because she is in heat."
"What's that mean?" asked the child.
"Go ask your father. I think he's in the garage."
The little girl goes to the garage and says,
"Dad, may I take Belle for a walk around the block?
I asked Mom, but she said the dog was in heat, and to come to you."
Dad said, "Bring Belle over here."
Being old school he took a rag, soaked it with a little gasoline, and dabbed the dog's backside with it to disguise the scent, and said,
"OK, you can go now, but keep Belle on the leash and only go one time round the block."
The little girl left and returned a few minutes later with no dog on the leash.
Surprised, Dad asked, "Where's Bell?”
The little girl said, "She ran out of gas about halfway down the block, so another dog is pushing her home.j


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, but this Sunday will be Easter Sunday, 2021 AND will be the anniversary of the start of this thread. #1 • Apr 4, 2003 So, on that day, all coffee and candy will be on the house. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Stole this but couldn't help myself
> 
> Dog in Heat
> 
> A little girl asked her Mom,
> "Mom, may I take the dog for a walk around the block?"
> Mom replies
> "No, because she is in heat."
> "What's that mean?" asked the child.
> "Go ask your father. I think he's in the garage."
> The little girl goes to the garage and says,
> "Dad, may I take Belle for a walk around the block?
> I asked Mom, but she said the dog was in heat, and to come to you."
> Dad said, "Bring Belle over here."
> Being old school he took a rag, soaked it with a little gasoline, and dabbed the dog's backside with it to disguise the scent, and said,
> "OK, you can go now, but keep Belle on the leash and only go one time round the block."
> The little girl left and returned a few minutes later with no dog on the leash.
> Surprised, Dad asked, "Where's Bell?”
> The little girl said, "She ran out of gas about halfway down the block, so another dog is pushing her home.j


Had not hear this one before, Rp. BT coffee for you?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Had not hear this one before, Rp. BT coffee for you?


Double BT please Marc. Awaiting opening day....Jays need arms....and a little hitting help.
Giants look quite good actually....Dodgers and Slam Diego will keep them honest.
Yanks have power, what else is new, but will need arms. I’m thinking Atlanta is the dark horse here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Double BT please Marc. Awaiting opening day....Jays need arms....and a little hitting help.
> Giants look quite good actually....Dodgers and Slam Diego will keep them honest.
> Yanks have power, what else is new, but will need arms. I’m thinking Atlanta is the dark horse here.


If I had to bet at the out set of this season, I would say it would be the Dodgers against the Yanks in the World Series, with LA winning it all in 7 games. 😫


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> If I had to bet at the out set of this season, I would say it would be the Dodgers against the Yanks in the World Series, with LA winning it all in 7 games. 😫


Not a bad selection, but don’t discount the Mets....Yanks problem is pitching...they have hitting but one or two hot arms can derail a drive. LA doesn’t need to tinker much...but they are in a division tuned to beating them so that will be fun. This will be a hard season as many players will be out of practice for the 162 grind....so farm teams are the key and Atlanta and SD have outstanding farms.....the Yanks have money.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A nearly full moon shining brightly in the sky woke me up early. I thought I had left a light on in the bathroom. A bit too early for coffee. Later............


Good thing there's no such thing as WERE-Doxies!....Or is there...?????


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good thing there's no such thing as WERE-Doxies!....Or is there...?????


Hi Kim, how things....snow still?


----------



## Rps

This one’s for Steve and his students....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, how things....snow still?


Hi Rp....Snow is lingering, but at least no new snow is falling. Wind seems to have calmed down now too so I guess I can return the Easter decorations I had put out, to the front lawn. The goal is to set up an Easter egg hunt for the Grandkids on Easter Sunday, weather providing. 

How are you doing with new songs on the Uke? Any new ones?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> This one’s for Steve and his students....
> 
> View attachment 93782


This is good for choir/singers too!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hi Rp....Snow is lingering, but at least no new snow is falling. Wind seems to have calmed down now too so I guess I can return the Easter decorations I had put out, to the front lawn. The goal is to set up an Easter egg hunt for the Grandkids on Easter Sunday, weather providing.
> 
> How are you doing with new songs on the Uke? Any new ones?


Hi Kim, I’m well thanx....Tovah is a little under the weather but it’s that time of year were season’s change can affect one’s system. I’ve been working on Its Not Easy by Five For Fighting and Wheat Kings by the Hip......haven’t quite got John Barleycorn Must Die but it’s coming. Also Time Stands by Nathaniel Rateliff....so busy busy. I’ve been looking at my song book and found I have almost 300 songs in the thing....hours and hours of torture for my neighbours this summer.....


----------



## KC4

Did I already tell everyone I have been learning a new painting technique? Chinese brush style...including some lettering. Here's a recent one. 
It's a







Birthday greeting that is a card and a combination of watercolour, ink and wax, fashioned with multiple pieces of paper in paper tole fashion. If you look closely, you can see the different layers of paper and where it folds. This is the inside of the card..


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Did I already tell everyone I have been learning a new painting technique? Chinese brush style...including some lettering. Here's a recent one.
> It's a
> View attachment 93783
> Birthday greeting that is a card and a combination of watercolour, ink and wax, fashioned with multiple pieces of paper in paper tole fashion. If you look closely, you can see the different layers of paper and where it folds. This is the inside of the card..


Wow! That is lovely!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I’m well thanx....Tovah is a little under the weather but it’s that time of year were season’s change can affect one’s system. I’ve been working on Its Not Easy by Five For Fighting and Wheat Kings by the Hip......haven’t quite got John Barleycorn Must Die but it’s coming. Also Time Stands by Nathaniel Rateliff....so busy busy. I’ve been looking at my song book and found I have almost 300 songs in the thing....hours and hours of torture for my neighbours this summer.....


Sorry to hear that Tovah is suffering with seasonal issues....this is the time of year that my allergies ramp up - I believe it's snow-mould that's triggering them now...soon pollens....ahhhh....SPRING! 

All those songs sound good..I've been learning some 12 bar Blues runs and American Pie.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Sorry to hear that Tovah is suffering with seasonal issues....this is the time of year that my allergies ramp up - I believe it's snow-mould that's triggering them now...soon pollens....ahhhh....SPRING!
> 
> All those songs sound good..I've been learning some 12 bar Blues runs and American Pie.


Hi Kim, American Pie is interesting due to the strumming pattern.....and length, would never attempt it so congrats to you.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Wow! That is lovely!


Thanks Rp.... The see-through-thin rice paper is tricky to work with and I need to use less water and work quicker than I am accustomed to with regular watercolour paper.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Thanks Rp.... The see-through-thin rice paper is tricky to work with and I need to use less water and work quicker than I am accustomed to with regular watercolour paper.


I have envy for those who can draw, paint or take pictures....my mind is not setup for that that type of art....I appreciate the skill but I can hardly paint my walls.......


----------



## KC4

Here's another recently completed small watercolour (3 7/8" x 9") on a greeting card for a golfer friend. This is a watercolour sketch of the Fairmont Banff Springs Golf Course, Stanley Thompson Fairway, 5th hole (Par 4) which they have named The Trough. This is regular watercolour paper.








For the record, I cannot paint walls well. One time I volunteered to help my sister when she moved into a place that needed some work. I took on the walls, first removing the old horrible wallpaper and next, painting.... I was fired at the painting stage. BAaaaahhah!... My work had to be pretty bad to be fired as a volunteer.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Here's another recently completed small watercolour (3 7/8" x 9") on a greeting card for a golfer friend. This is a watercolour sketch of the Fairmont Banff Springs Golf Course, Stanley Thompson Fairway, 5th hole (Par 4) which they have named The Trough. This is regular watercolour paper.
> View attachment 93784
> 
> For the record, I cannot paint walls well. One time I volunteered to help my sister when she moved into a place that needed some work. I took on the walls, first removing the old horrible wallpaper and next, painting.... I was fired at the painting stage. BAaaaahhah!... My work had to be pretty bad to be fired as a volunteer.


Another lovely work......man you are talented....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> If I had to bet at the out set of this season, I would say it would be the Dodgers against the Yanks in the World Series, with LA winning it all in 7 games. 😫


You baseball subject guys are avoiding your Baseball forum it seems, are you not???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> You baseball subject guys are avoiding your Baseball forum it seems, are you not???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Maybe....the intent of that site is for in-depth B-Ball discussion....I will be posting some articles on the history of baseball teams later this month, which always is good for discussion. It also is a place to discuss rule changes and such....so you a partly right in your comment.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good thing there's no such thing as WERE-Doxies!....Or is there...?????


Yes, there are such a thing. Luckily, our doxies only howl at the light of the full moon ........... and do not go out in search of human blood.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, there are such a thing. Luckily, our doxies only howl at the light of the full moon ........... and do not go out in search of human blood.


EEsh... instead of a LONE wolf, one of these would be referred to as a LONG Wolf! All badgers would be susceptible to being attacked at LENGTH!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> EEsh... instead of a LONE wolf, one of these would be referred to as a LONG Wolf! All badgers would be susceptible to being attacked at LENGTH!


Good one, Kim. As the cowboy song states, "Get a long little doggie".


----------



## Rps

Morning all...looks like I have the keys this morning....coffee anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...looks like I have the keys this morning....coffee anyone?


Thanks for the coffee, Rp. We were off doing some pre-Easter shopping for the two widows who live on my street. Stores are closed on Friday and Sunday, so best to do it now and avoid the rush/crowds tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

How the #SuezCanal was ACTUALLY cleared..😉 #Shorts - YouTube


----------



## Rps

In honour of Opening Day tomorrow, the greatest catch I’ve ever seen....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> In honour of Opening Day tomorrow, the greatest catch I’ve ever seen....


Sign her up for the Jays. Luckily, she did not have to throw the ball back to the infield.
Willie Mays the Catch - YouTube 
Nor did she have to come to bat in the 9th inning.
The Shot Heard 'Round The World - YouTube


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sign her up for the Jays. Luckily, she did not have to throw the ball back to the infield.
> Willie Mays the Catch - YouTube
> Nor did she have to come to bat in the 9th inning.
> The Shot Heard 'Round The World - YouTube


True...but that was an amazing catch.....not that anyone else watches but I think the best ball girls are in Pittsburgh, Boston not to bad either....can they snag a foul ball.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> How the #SuezCanal was ACTUALLY cleared..😉 #Shorts - YouTube


So that’s how it was done....with all the tug boats there I guess they weren’t the dredges of society..........


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing ............. no fooling. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bonne chance, mon amis.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc....well this is fun...we woke up to snow and -4c...and the province is now in a lockdown.....no April Fools here. It is very grey as well but hope springs eternal it should hit 18c on Saturday.

just wondering if any of our followers here have Apple TV, the streaming service not the box....was wondering if they liked it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc....well this is fun...we woke up to snow and -4c...and the province is now in a lockdown.....no April Fools here. It is very grey as well but hope springs eternal it should hit 18c on Saturday.
> 
> just wondering if any of our followers here have Apple TV, the streaming service not the box....was wondering if they liked it.


I heard about the lockdown for ON, Rp.  Bonne chance, mon ami.

12C with strong winds and rain here as we near noon.

We have the Apple box, but my son has Apple TV and likes it.


----------



## Dr.G.

so true


----------



## groovetube

hey friends, sorry Im not around much, I just can't do this place anymore. This thread is nice, perhaps I'll drop by here and there, but I remembered why I and others left long ago. If the owners decide to fix things, maybe I'll be by more. Until then, stay safe, be well.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> hey friends, sorry Im not around much, I just can't do this place anymore. This thread is nice, perhaps I'll drop by here and there, but I remembered why I and others left long ago. If the owners decide to fix things, maybe I'll be by more. Until then, stay safe, be well.


No worries Steve...you are always welcome to drop in for a coffee or chat...stay safe also to you and yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> hey friends, sorry Im not around much, I just can't do this place anymore. This thread is nice, perhaps I'll drop by here and there, but I remembered why I and others left long ago. If the owners decide to fix things, maybe I'll be by more. Until then, stay safe, be well.


Steve, you will always have friends here in this thread. So, drop by when you need some friendly conversation and a good cup of coffee. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Happy April Shang! 

Hard to believe that we're already in the 2nd Quarter of 2021. 

The weather has improved enough for me to return the Easter decorations to the front yard. Mother Nature willing, it looks like an easter treat hunt in the yard might go ahead on Sunday. 

Rp, I have the Apple TV box but have not subscribed to the streaming service, sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Happy April Shang!
> 
> Hard to believe that we're already in the 2nd Quarter of 2021.
> 
> The weather has improved enough for me to return the Easter decorations to the front yard. Mother Nature willing, it looks like an easter treat hunt in the yard might go ahead on Sunday.
> 
> Rp, I have the Apple TV box but have not subscribed to the streaming service, sorry.


Happy April, Kim. Be sure to join us for the anniversary celebration of the Shang thread on April 4th.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was able to book an appointment for a covid vaccine on April 16th at the NSCC gym in Bridgewater, about 20 minutes outside of Lunenburg.🤩


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I was able to book an appointment for a covid vaccine on April 16th at the NSCC gym in Bridgewater, about 20 minutes outside of Lunenburg.🤩


Great news...


----------



## Rps

A morning smile for you.....


----------



## KC4

TGIGF!
A few days ago, my husband and I were able to book covid shots online with a neighbourhood pharmacy - appts are today. However, I suspect that our online bookings didn't "take" because neither of us received a confirmation text back. I spent an inordinate amount of time later that day trying to call that pharmacy to confirm that our appointments were in place. It rang busy for about 15 attempts over 4 hours and then when I finally got it to ring, it rang for about 5-7 minutes, then the person answering didn't know and put me on hold for about 20-25 minutes and when finally someone else came on line, they still didn't know because they said the online system was overwhelmed and could only offer hope that eventually it would catch up and we would receive the confirmation. 
Still haven't received that confirmation - but we'll show up at the appointment times we clicked on and hope for the best.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> TGIGF!
> A few days ago, my husband and I were able to book covid shots online with a neighbourhood pharmacy - appts are today. However, I suspect that our online bookings didn't "take" because neither of us received a confirmation text back. I spent an inordinate amount of time later that day trying to call that pharmacy to confirm that our appointments were in place. It rang busy for about 15 attempts over 4 hours and then when I finally got it to ring, it rang for about 5-7 minutes, then the person answering didn't know and put me on hold for about 20-25 minutes and when finally someone else came on line, they still didn't know because they said the online system was overwhelmed and could only offer hope that eventually it would catch up and we would receive the confirmation.
> Still haven't received that confirmation - but we'll show up at the appointment times we clicked on and hope for the best.


That would be my approach...just show up.....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> That would be my approach...just show up.....


....and look hopeful....very hopeful...


----------



## KC4

Weird. I was just booted off the ehMac site and then when I tried to sign back in, it put me through a Captcha test. Is that new?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Weird. I was just booted off the ehMac site and then when I tried to sign back in, it put me through a Captcha test. Is that new?


i think the answer to that is “ yes and no”. I’ve run into that a few times in the new format...not every time though....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> i think the answer to that is “ yes and no”. I’ve run into that a few times in the new format...not every time though....


Hmmm. Okay, thanks...first time for me. How random!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> TGIGF!
> A few days ago, my husband and I were able to book covid shots online with a neighbourhood pharmacy - appts are today. However, I suspect that our online bookings didn't "take" because neither of us received a confirmation text back. I spent an inordinate amount of time later that day trying to call that pharmacy to confirm that our appointments were in place. It rang busy for about 15 attempts over 4 hours and then when I finally got it to ring, it rang for about 5-7 minutes, then the person answering didn't know and put me on hold for about 20-25 minutes and when finally someone else came on line, they still didn't know because they said the online system was overwhelmed and could only offer hope that eventually it would catch up and we would receive the confirmation.
> Still haven't received that confirmation - but we'll show up at the appointment times we clicked on and hope for the best.


Wow. That must have been a frustrating experience, Kim. 150 time slots and dates opened up in Bridgewater, NS, about 20 minutes from Lunenburg, and they filled up in less than an hour. I was lucky. The online system here is very efficient, with the only problem being so few vaccines are available in this area of NS due to the low infection rate (only three cases this year). Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I drove past a dairy farm just outside of Lunenburg. As I was leaning on the fence watching the cows go by , l said to my wife ,"look at that flock of cows ". She said, "they are not a flock they are a herd." l said, "heard what?" She said , "herd of cows " l said "of course I've heard of cows," She said "no, a cow herd," l said, "l don't care what a cow heard. l have no secrets to keep from a cow." Keep in mind that my wife lived on their family ranch outside of Calgary for about ten years, and I grew up on the 5th floor of an apartment house in NYC. She also informed me that brown cows do NOT give chocolate milk.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> My wife and I drove past a dairy farm just outside of Lunenburg. As I was leaning on the fence watching the cows go by , l said to my wife ,"look at that flock of cows ". She said, "they are not a flock they are a herd." l said, "heard what?" She said , "herd of cows " l said "of course I've heard of cows," She said "no, a cow herd," l said, "l don't care what a cow heard. l have no secrets to keep from a cow." Keep in mind that my wife lived on their family ranch outside of Calgary for about ten years, and I grew up on the 5th floor of an apartment house in NYC. She also informed me that brown cows do NOT give chocolate milk.
> View attachment 93791


Bud and Lou would be proud!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Bud and Lou would be proud!


Why don't we put together an act. You could be the showcase with your uke talents. I could do the jokes with a NYC Jewish accent.

Buddy Hackett's Duck Joke Has Everyone Rolling on The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson - YouTube

The Dentist from The Carol Burnett Show (full sketch) - YouTube

The Doctor gave me six months to live. I couldn't pay my bill so the doctor gave me another six months.

Doctor: "You'll live to be 70!"
Me: "I'm already 70!"
Doctor: "See! What did I tell you?"


Me: "I have a ringing in my ears."
Doctor: "Don't answer!"


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Why don't we put together an act. You could be the showcase with your uke talents. I could do the NYC Jewish accent.
> 
> Buddy Hackett's Duck Joke Has Everyone Rolling on The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson - YouTube
> 
> The Dentist from The Carol Burnett Show (full sketch) - YouTube
> 
> The Doctor gave me six months to live. I couldn't pay my bill so the doctor gave me another six months.
> 
> Doctor: "You'll live to be 70!"
> Patient: "I'm already 70!"
> Doctor: "See! What did I tell you?"
> 
> 
> Me: "I have a ringing in my ears."
> Doctor: "Don't answer!"


Buddy Hackett was a master story teller....not sure how many younger people even know of him...or Myron Cohen....so we’d be like Martin and Louis....Glassman and Smith......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Buddy Hackett was a master story teller....not sure how many younger people even know of him...or Myron Cohen....so we’d be like Martin and Louis....Glassman and Smith......


Myron Cohen - Comedian (1951) - Bing video

Jackie Mason "Doctors" on The Ed Sullivan Show - YouTube


----------



## KC4

Success! My spidey-sense was correct, our appts were not registered. ...but, they gave us our vaccinations anyway! So, first dose of Pfizer ..DONE!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Success! My spidey-sense was correct, our appts were not registered. ...but, they gave us our vaccinations anyway! So, first dose of Pfizer ..DONE!


Good to hear, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear that you got the Pfizer vaccine. We were hoping for either the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine being delivered here, but we were sent the Henway vaccine. I called up our local pharmacist and asked him "what's a Henway?" He replied, "about two or three pounds."


----------



## Dr.G.

Oy vey.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was going to post a joke about the Suez Canal ...... but that ship has sailed.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Success! My spidey-sense was correct, our appts were not registered. ...but, they gave us our vaccinations anyway! So, first dose of Pfizer ..DONE!



I'm glad to hear you got your covid-19 inoculation, but I'm a bit surprised that they issued to the Pfizer vaccine to the pharmacies due to the super-low refrigeration temperature requirements, and most places don't have such equipment unless they are just storing it in dry ice which is quite possible and should work well.

Just thaw it first well and get it to at least room temperature before injecting!!!! 😏

Our semi-local Sidney Community Hall as a BC immunization center has also been using the Pfizer inoculations that my wife and I received March 21st. I guess they store it the same way.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Kim.


I don't know if it will work, but it was worth a shot.


----------



## KC4

A strange side effect to the Pfizer vaccination - it makes you P silently.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I don't know if it will work, but it was worth a shot.


Is that a jab at the other vaccines Kim?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> A strange side effect to the Pfizer vaccination - it makes you P silently.


Got nuthin’ I could reply to here........


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Is that a jab at the other vaccines Kim?


Jabsolutely.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Got nuthin’ I could reply to here........


Oh, the Pfickle Pfates of Tompfoolery! 
Pfeet don't Pfail me now!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, et al. Could use a double BT if you have it please.
Sunny today and awaiting warmer weather.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Rp. Why so tired?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Rp. Why so tired?


Hi Marc, I haven’t been sleeping well lately....I think it’s the strain of where we are living right now. Also, I haven’t had much of a diversion...so I’m working on writing the history of each MLB team in our baseball thread as a way to deflect. I might include a piece on scoring for those who don’t know how to score.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, I haven’t been sleeping well lately....I think it’s the strain of where we are living right now. Also, I haven’t had much of a diversion...so I’m working on writing the history of each MLB team in our baseball thread as a way to deflect. I might include a piece on scoring for those who don’t know how to score.


Sorry to hear about your not sleeping well. yes, ON's situation might cause one to stress. How is your daughter and her family in the Halifax area? I have my covid shot scheduled for the 16th. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about your not sleeping well. yes, ON's situation might cause one to stress. How is your daughter and her family in the Halifax area? I have my covid shot scheduled for the 16th. Bonne chance, mon ami.


They are thinking about moving back to Toronto...not sure how I feel about that under the current situation..


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> They are thinking about moving back to Toronto...not sure how I feel about that under the current situation..


Interesting. Do they not like that area of Nova Scotia? Royal LaPage stats are showing more people moving into NS, especially in the Halifax area from TO.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 
It's frustrating when solid sleep eludes me RP; so sorry to hear that this is a challenge for you lately.

I was feeling fine (only a little flushed ) yesterday after the vaccination, but today I feel achey - must be the affer-effects. Not debilitating - I will still function today, albeit maybe a little stiffer!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> It's frustrating when solid sleep eludes me RP; so sorry to hear that this is a challenge for you lately.
> 
> I was feeling fine (only a little flushed ) yesterday after the vaccination, but today I feel achey - must be the affer-effects. Not debilitating - I will still function today, albeit maybe a little stiffer!


Morning, Kim. Good to hear that you're not feeling severe effects from your vaccine. Free coffee for you today (I shall put in Rp's tab ............ he will never notice). Paix, mon amie. 

PS -- how is the doxie pup?


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the coffee! (snort) 
The pup came for a quick visit yesterday and Kacey and I did another nail trim (again, just shaving the tiniest margin the clippers could grab) and he behaved perfectly...just a couple soft whines of concern....but we had no incidents, and upon release from the toenail clipping towel, he was given a big treat - a chewy chicken peanut butter "bone" (yech, but he likes them) . Good BOY!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the coffee! (snort)
> The pup came for a quick visit yesterday and Kacey and I did another nail trim (again, just shaving the tiniest margin the clippers could grab) and he behaved perfectly...just a couple soft whines of concern....but we had no incidents, and upon release from the toenail clipping towel, he was given a big treat - a chewy chicken peanut butter "bone" (yech, but he likes them) . Good BOY!


Good to hear. Nails need to be kept from getting too long so as not to affect their walking.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. Nails need to be kept from getting too long so as not to affect their walking.


Yup. Now you can barely hear any nails clicking on the floor now...just have to keep this up. Now that we've had a good nail trimming session, I'm hoping the next one will be easier.


----------



## KC4




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> They are thinking about moving back to Toronto...not sure how I feel about that under the current situation..


Ontario reports nearly 6,100 new coronavirus cases over past 2 days (msn.com) 

Nova Scotia has had 9 cases this month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sound of the wind pounding the north side of our house. Thought I should get the coffee brewing just in case we lose power. Later ............ I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

We did not lose power. So, thoughts of Sunday brunch come to mind. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We did not lose power. So, thoughts of Sunday brunch come to mind. Any suggestions?


Morning Marc, et al.....Eggs Incognito would be great! And I can’t forget my BT...
Sunny and warmer today...will soon have to cut the grass......


----------



## Rps

An Easter joke for you....

A priest commented on a young girl's beautiful Easter dress. The girl replied, "Yes, it's pretty, but my mother says it's a b*tch to iron."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al.....Eggs Incognito would be great! And I can’t forget my BT...
> Sunny and warmer today...will soon have to cut the grass......


Coming right up, Rp. Your daughter's area of NS got hit with some freezing rain. Just rain here.


----------



## Dr.G.

cute


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> cute
> View attachment 93799


Very true........


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Easter.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Happy Easter, kids!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Happy Easter, kids!


Same to you, Frank. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Vanilla Cupcakes with Salted Caramel Butter Cream! Easter Bunny approved.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Vanilla Cupcakes with Salted Caramel Butter Cream! Easter Bunny approved.


Looks great, and nice and rich and yummy...  


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Happy Easter, kids!



Well, at least for today, _*Easter Sunday*_, part of the *Easter celebration*, but it always seems odd to me that such a sombre celebration seems to carry the *Happy* adjectives with it all the time.

Have a *Great Easter*.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, at least for today, _*Easter Sunday*_, part of the *Easter celebration*, but it always seems odd to me that such a sombre celebration seems to carry the *Happy* adjectives with it all the time.
> 
> Have a *Great Easter*.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> An Easter joke for you....
> 
> A priest commented on a young girl's beautiful Easter dress. The girl replied, "Yes, it's pretty, but my mother says it's a b*tch to iron."


Irony is having a wrinkled ironing board cover.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Vanilla Cupcakes with Salted Caramel Butter Cream! Easter Bunny approved.
> View attachment 93801


Whoo! Those look awesome. I made Vanilla cupcake easter eggs (with almond flavoured glaze)








Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Berry cheesecake


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Same to you, Frank. How is Life treating you these days?


Not so bad. Just finishing up spring break. Visited with the grandparents yesterday. Both sides have been vaccinated. Our number should be up soon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Well, at least for today, _*Easter Sunday*_, part of the *Easter celebration*, but it always seems odd to me that such a sombre celebration seems to carry the *Happy* adjectives with it all the time.
> 
> Have a *Great Easter*.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Well it’s the rising part I think we’re focussing on. Happy first Sunday following the first full moon after the verbal equinox!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Not so bad. Just finishing up spring break. Visited with the grandparents yesterday. Both sides have been vaccinated. Our number should be up soon.


Good to hear. Are your classes online, in person, a blend?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee has been brewed. Enjoy.


----------



## MacDoc

Brunch in Daintree Village








Croc spring rolls. passion fruit and dragon fruit all locally farmed and Daintree tea as well. Got home before the worst of the heat ( 32 ) or traffic,


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Brunch in Daintree Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc spring rolls. passion fruit and dragon fruit all locally farmed and Daintree tea as well. Got home before the worst of the heat ( 32 ) or traffic,


Hi MacDoc, is it Fall or Winter there now?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee has been brewed. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, et al...any BT please...


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 

Hey MacDoc - Another Blast from the blast! Australia! That's interesting. 

Hope everyone had a good Easter Sunday... the food posted sounds/looks good. We were blessed by the perfect warmish sunny window for the grandkids to come and do their Easter Egg search on our front lawn and have a socially distanced visit. It was cool and overcast just prior to their arrival and started to snow within half an hour of their departure. 

I'm on the task of purchasing a new dish-washer - so fed up with the one we have not cleaning properly, no matter how I load it (unless I only half load it and rinse everything off well). It annoys me how appliances do not last like they used to.....


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Brunch in Daintree Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc spring rolls. passion fruit and dragon fruit all locally farmed and Daintree tea as well. Got home before the worst of the heat ( 32 ) or traffic,


The picture didn't come through Mac Doc.. Are Croc Spring rolls like Vietnamese Spring Rolls, only containing Crocodile meat? THat's what I'm imagining.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Brunch in Daintree Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc spring rolls. passion fruit and dragon fruit all locally farmed and Daintree tea as well. Got home before the worst of the heat ( 32 ) or traffic,


Good to see you back, David. How has Life been treating you down under?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear. Are your classes online, in person, a blend?


All in person at this point. Been that way since mid-January. Much better teaching actual people compared to faces on a screen. Better interaction.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> No worries Steve...you are always welcome to drop in for a coffee or chat...stay safe also to you and yours.





Dr.G. said:


> Steve, you will always have friends here in this thread. So, drop by when you need some friendly conversation and a good cup of coffee. Paix, mon ami.


much appreciated, though as much as I enjoy being a ‘Steve’ for a while my name is actually Tim. Ha.

I will certainly pop in once in a while. I have to really limit my social media as it can take too much of your time. Glad to hear some of you are getting vaccines. I’m registered for the AstraZeneca which is I guess my only option being 55 here. If I was a year younger I’d have to wait a little longer but Pfizer or moderna for 54 and below.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> much appreciated, though as much as I enjoy being a ‘Steve’ for a while my name is actually Tim. Ha.
> 
> I will certainly pop in once in a while. I have to really limit my social media as it can take too much of your time. Glad to hear some of you are getting vaccines. I’m registered for the AstraZeneca which is I guess my only option being 55 here. If I was a year younger I’d have to wait a little longer but Pfizer or moderna for 54 and below.


Mea culpa Tim!.......good luck on the Fauci-ouchie......stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> All in person at this point. Been that way since mid-January. Much better teaching actual people compared to faces on a screen. Better interaction.


Good to hear, Frank. I am still looking for any sort of online teaching at the university level, from UBC to Memorial University. No luck so far. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> much appreciated, though as much as I enjoy being a ‘Steve’ for a while my name is actually Tim. Ha.
> 
> I will certainly pop in once in a while. I have to really limit my social media as it can take too much of your time. Glad to hear some of you are getting vaccines. I’m registered for the AstraZeneca which is I guess my only option being 55 here. If I was a year younger I’d have to wait a little longer but Pfizer or moderna for 54 and below.


Mea culpa. Sorry Tim. I am told that my memory is not what it once was. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The covid virus has turned us all into dogs. We roam the house all day looking for food .......... we are told "no" if we get too close to strangers .............. and we get really excited about car rides.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> much appreciated, though as much as I enjoy being a ‘Steve’ for a while my name is actually Tim. Ha.
> 
> I will certainly pop in once in a while. I have to really limit my social media as it can take too much of your time. Glad to hear some of you are getting vaccines. I’m registered for the AstraZeneca which is I guess my only option being 55 here. If I was a year younger I’d have to wait a little longer but Pfizer or moderna for 54 and below.


Hah. Sorry Tim! It was monkey see, monkey do, for me! 

I get that Social media (and TV)...hey, screens in general, can eat up your day if you let them. Good idea to limit how much time we spend in front of them.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> much appreciated, though as much as I enjoy being a ‘Steve’ for a while my name is actually Tim. Ha.
> 
> I will certainly pop in once in a while. I have to really limit my social media as it can take too much of your time. Glad to hear some of you are getting vaccines. I’m registered for the AstraZeneca which is I guess my only option being 55 here. If I was a year younger I’d have to wait a little longer but Pfizer or moderna for 54 and below.


Good luck with the shot, Tim-Steve.  Do pop in now and again. It would be nice to this place thriving again, though that could be a pipe dream.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah. Sorry Tim! It was monkey see, monkey do, for me!
> 
> I get that Social media (and TV)...hey, screens in general, can eat up your day if you let them. Good idea to limit how much time we spend in front of them.


Kim, are you calling me a monkey since I was the one who started to call Tim Steve???????? No problem, since I have been called worse things in my life.

Puppy pics????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Good luck with the shot, Tim-Steve.  Do pop in now and again. It would be nice to this place thriving again, though that could be a pipe dream.


By place do you mean The Shang, or ehMacLand???? The Shang welcomes all who like friendship, dogs/cats, humor and of course uke music. As for the political threads in ehMacLand, I stay away from them.


----------



## Dr.G.

COVID-19: Toronto, Peel, and Ottawa medical officers call for provincewide stay-at-home order (msn.com) 

Rp, does this affect you?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Frank. I am still looking for any sort of online teaching at the university level, from UBC to Memorial University. No luck so far. Such is Life.



I'm sorry to hear that your talents are not well sought-after or much needed at this point Marc.

I would have thought there would be quite a demand for online teaching teachers, especially during this _covid_ thing. But it's certainly not all teachers or professors that can actually manage to do so properly or at least well.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your talents are not well sought-after or much needed at this point Marc.
> 
> I would have thought there would be quite a demand for online teaching teachers, especially during this _covid_ thing. But it's certainly not all teachers or professors that can actually manage to do so properly or at least well.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


The positions are there, especially for someone experienced with online delivery. I apply for literacy educations courses, as well as certain history and political science courses (this was my undergrad major and minor in university), and I have submitted applications to teach in every province. However, these days most universities require you to fill our a personal survey for "affirmative action". I believe in affirmative action, but I am on the short end of the stick when it comes to being hired. I have to say if I am a female, a person of color, an indigenous person, a person with a disability, gay or transgender ............... everything but my age is being asked since this is against the law. So, I can only hope that I am qualified enough for some university to overlook that I am a white male. Such is Life.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, are you calling me a monkey since I was the one who started to call Tim Steve???????? No problem, since I have been called worse things in my life.
> 
> Puppy pics????????????????????????????????????????????????


Hahah! Nope, it was myself that I was aping. 

The Easter visitors last weekend....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hahah! Nope, it was myself that I was aping.
> 
> The Easter visitors last weekend....
> View attachment 93805


Sweet. Is that Kacey? Sunglasses are all the rage on doxies this year.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> COVID-19: Toronto, Peel, and Ottawa medical officers call for provincewide stay-at-home order (msn.com)
> 
> Rp, does this affect you?


We’ve been pretty much in a lock down for over a year here in actuality, so no real change for us...just glad to not be on the sh*t list....but many don’t get it....I don’t see Covid in waves...we are more likened to being in the 3rd inning of a baseball game...


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## groovetube

I was enjoying being Steve for a while. So it’s kinda my fault really  I didn’t expect this but a pal nudged me to call and I ended up getting the AstraZeneca on a fast walk in. No time to think I just went.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sweet. Is that Kacey? Sunglasses are all the rage on doxies this year.
> View attachment 93806


Doxies are Cool! Yes, that's Kacey and Spolumbo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We’ve been pretty much in a lock down for over a year here in actuality, so no real change for us...just glad to not be on the sh*t list....but many don’t get it....I don’t see Covid in waves...we are more likened to being in the 3rd inning of a baseball game...


Well, stay well and stay safe. The NS government went crazy when we had 7 new cases in one day. All sorts of lock down threats were issued. We are now down to 0-3 new cases a day. Sadly, most of the new cases are from folks traveling from TO to Halifax.


----------



## Rps

Just wondering...if You wrote a song about churches at Easter would you call it The House of the Rising Son?......maybe not.......


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> I was enjoying being Steve for a while. So it’s kinda my fault really  I didn’t expect this but a pal nudged me to call and I ended up getting the AstraZeneca on a fast walk in. No time to think I just went.


Well, glad to hear that you and your alter-ego got your vaccine.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I was enjoying being Steve for a while. So it’s kinda my fault really  I didn’t expect this but a pal nudged me to call and I ended up getting the AstraZeneca on a fast walk in. No time to think I just went.


Tim, we have a fair bit of that here, while appointments are key there are a number who don’t show up, I know quite a few who just walked in...better this than waste them.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I believe in affirmative action, but I am on the short end of the stick when it comes to being hired.



Ah yes, I forgot about that "_*politically correct*_" thing, the same reasoning phrase we often end up with some pretty pathetic politicians.

"_Affirmative action programs_ and laws are seen as reverse discrimination— the practice of advancing one group's interests by treating everyone else “unfairly.” "


http://ojen.ca/wp-content/uploads/Fighting-for-Rights-of-Ontarians-with-Disabilities.pdf





- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Tim, we have a fair bit of that here, while appointments are key there are a number who don’t show up, I know quite a few who just walked in...better this than waste them.


Yeah, I'm really confused why so many would make appointments and not show up. All of the vaccines, regardless of brands, have special storage requirements, once it's thawed, it has to be used within hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ah yes, I forgot about that "_*politically correct*_" thing, the same reasoning phrase we often end up with some pretty pathetic politicians.
> 
> "_Affirmative action programs_ and laws are seen as reverse discrimination— the practice of advancing one group's interests by treating everyone else “unfairly.” "
> 
> 
> http://ojen.ca/wp-content/uploads/Fighting-for-Rights-of-Ontarians-with-Disabilities.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I have to admit that some have been given unearned advantages due to their being a white male, but I have not experienced that personally. I clawed my way through university with hard work study-wise, and worked every semester and summer. I have experienced discrimination due to my gender and religion, but I overcame those obstacles. As I have said, such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

> The picture didn't come through Mac Doc.. Are Croc Spring rolls like Vietnamese Spring Rolls, only containing Crocodile meat? THat's what I'm imagining.












Yeah crocs are protected in the wild after getting almost wiped out in the 70s by hunting. The farming is quite successful both as a tourist magnet and source for meat and hides for the luxury trade,




__





Wildlife Activities & Visitor Services







www.crocodileadventures.com













That was taken at Yellow Water ...the Kakadu National Park Kakadu National Park
which is a world of wonder. Going back in time where abundance and diversity meet.









four species..one shot








more here but not curated - a to do project








Yellow Water


600 new items · Album by David Hellstern




photos.app.goo.gl





Let me know if photos are showing


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> View attachment 93808
> 
> 
> Yeah crocs are protected in the wild after getting almost wiped out in the 70s by hunting. The farming is quite successful both as a tourist magnet and source for meat and hides for the luxury trade,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildlife Activities & Visitor Services
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.crocodileadventures.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93809
> 
> That was taken at Yellow Water ...the Kakadu National Park which is a world of wonder. Going back in time where abundance and diversity meet.
> View attachment 93810
> 
> 
> four species..one shot
> View attachment 93811
> 
> more here but not curated - a to do project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Water
> 
> 
> 600 new items · Album by David Hellstern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if photos are showing


Great pics, David. Did you take them?


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Let me know if photos are showing


They all seem to be working for me.

Including the additional 600 shots at Yellow Water.

Some nice photos...!!! 😄


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Yes ..got into semi-serious photography after losing shot after shot to decent but non-manual point and shoot.
Picked up light but capable MFT ( micro four thirds gear ) so I can travel on the motorcycle with it. Pulled over took a couple of shots.


























The Gx1 on the right has a longer reach than the full sized camera on the left and the weight is tiny - under 2 lb yet with 350 mm reach. I suspect there is a thread here on the MFT gear.
Lots of semi-curated shots here Hilight Album


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> View attachment 93808
> 
> 
> Yeah crocs are protected in the wild after getting almost wiped out in the 70s by hunting. The farming is quite successful both as a tourist magnet and source for meat and hides for the luxury trade,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildlife Activities & Visitor Services
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.crocodileadventures.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93809
> 
> That was taken at Yellow Water ...the Kakadu National Park Kakadu National Park
> which is a world of wonder. Going back in time where abundance and diversity meet.
> View attachment 93810
> 
> 
> four species..one shot
> View attachment 93811
> 
> more here but not curated - a to do project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Water
> 
> 
> 600 new items · Album by David Hellstern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if photos are showing


Wow, these are excellent shots. Thanks for sharing them David. Interesting!
What is the price of croc meat there? I've heard from friends who stayed there for a while that beef was quite expensive in Australia.


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Yes ..got into semi-serious photography after losing shot after shot to decent but non-manual point and shoot.
> Picked up light but capable MFT ( micro four thirds gear ) so I can travel on the motorcycle with it. Pulled over took a couple of shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gx1 on the right has a longer reach than the full sized camera on the left and the weight is tiny - under 2 lb yet with 350 mm reach. I suspect there is a thread here on the MFT gear.
> Lots of semi-curated shots here Hilight Album


Nice lookin' shots and gear there David.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> By place do you mean The Shang, or ehMacLand???? The Shang welcomes all who like friendship, dogs/cats, humor and of course uke music. As for the political threads in ehMacLand, I stay away from them.


I mean ehMacLand in general. The Shang is like an oasis in the middle of a desert. I like discussing on some of the more controversial threads, but they’ve really died out. There’s a place called the Straight Dope that is pretty good for variety I’ve found.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> The positions are there, especially for someone experienced with online delivery. I apply for literacy educations courses, as well as certain history and political science courses (this was my undergrad major and minor in university), and I have submitted applications to teach in every province. However, these days most universities require you to fill our a personal survey for "affirmative action". I believe in affirmative action, but I am on the short end of the stick when it comes to being hired. I have to say if I am a female, a person of color, an indigenous person, a person with a disability, gay or transgender ............... everything but my age is being asked since this is against the law. So, I can only hope that I am qualified enough for some university to overlook that I am a white male. Such is Life.


Strange that all those rather personal questions are okay but asking your age is illegal.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Yes ..got into semi-serious photography after losing shot after shot to decent but non-manual point and shoot.
> Picked up light but capable MFT ( micro four thirds gear ) so I can travel on the motorcycle with it. Pulled over took a couple of shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gx1 on the right has a longer reach than the full sized camera on the left and the weight is tiny - under 2 lb yet with 350 mm reach. I suspect there is a thread here on the MFT gear.
> Lots of semi-curated shots here Hilight Album


Fantastic pics, David. National Georgraphic quality.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I mean ehMacLand in general. The Shang is like an oasis in the middle of a desert. I like discussing on some of the more controversial threads, but they’ve really died out. There’s a place called the Straight Dope that is pretty good for variety I’ve found.


That was my hope when I started this thread, Frank. Go back to posting #1 to see my intent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Strange that all those rather personal questions are okay but asking your age is illegal.


True, but at the age of 72, I would not have that on my side if they could ask for one's age. Interesting, but the one thing that I have been told that impresses many are my results on the non-scientific ratemyprofessors.com site ratings, done by my students over the many years I have been a teleprofessor. http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=61927


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> True, but at the age of 72, I would not have that on my side if they could ask for one's age. Interesting, but the one thing that I have been told that impresses many are my results on the non-scientific ratemyprofessors.com site ratings, done by my students over the many years I have been a teleprofessor. http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=61927


Well there’s an endorsement for social media!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well there’s an endorsement for social media!


Frank, I find the positive and negative comments by my students to be educational for me. When patterns emerge making suggestions for changes or things to maintain, I do make adjustments to these courses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up to the sounds of song birds in the trees. So, coffee is now brewing . Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up to the sounds of song birds in the trees. So, coffee is now brewing . Enjoy.


I’ll have a BT please Marc. Sunny here as well. Was watching the Mets last night, and De Gromm did something no Met player has ever done before and may never do going forward...any ideas what it was?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’ll have a BT please Marc. Sunny here as well. Was watching the Mets last night, and De Gromm did something no Met player has ever done before and may never do going forward...any ideas what it was?


Coffee coming right up. Care for some noisy crow blueberry scones? DeGromm threw the fastest pitch of the 2021 season thus far (102 mph ) and had an average velocity per pitch of 97.3 MPH!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee coming right up. Care for some noisy crow blueberry scones? DeGromm threw the fastest pitch of the 2021 season thus far (102 mph ) and had an average velocity per pitch of 97.3 MPH!
> View attachment 93812


Would love some scones Marc.... Actually De Gromm’s feat was he was the first, and probably only if the DH hits the NL next year, to supply the first hit in a game of an opening day game by a Met Pitcher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Would love some scones Marc.... Actually De Gromm’s feat was he was the first, and probably only if the DH hits the NL next year, to supply the first hit in a game of an opening day game by a Met Pitcher.


Did not know this, Rp. I recall when Madison Bumgarner was used by the Giants as a pinch hitter, and Don Newcomb was used by the old Brooklyn Dodgers was put in the clean up spot when Duke Snider was injured.


----------



## groovetube

really bad headaches today after the jab. Not feeling well. Guess Im one of those who feel it more I guess. Hoping it subsides soon. Ouch.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> really bad headaches today after the jab. Not feeling well. Guess Im one of those who feel it more I guess. Hoping it subsides soon. Ouch.


If it continues Tim and it moves from a headache to a new dimension in head pain..a no ordinary head ache, call your doctor.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> really bad headaches today after the jab. Not feeling well. Guess Im one of those who feel it more I guess. Hoping it subsides soon. Ouch.


Sorry to hear this , Tim. Which shot did you receive?


----------



## Dr.G.

Listen to Tom, Dick and Harry Jinglestars (triplet brothers) play Rp's Opus #4 for a uke trio.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Listen to Tom, Dick and Harry Jinglestars (triplet brothers) play Rp's Opus #4 for a uke trio.
> View attachment 93813


Kindling?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this , Tim. Which shot did you receive?


AstraZeneca. Pretty horrible headache. It's somewhat better at the moment. I suppose if it gets a whole lot worse over 4 days they say to see a doctor. I'll see I guess. But I did read headaches happen afterwards.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Kindling?


What??? These ukes are the most valued ukes in the world. While only about 650 original Stradivari instruments (harps, guitars, violas, cellos, violins) survive, the last three instruments that Antonio Stradivari crafted before his death in 1737 were these three ukes. They were to be buried with him in the Church of San Domenico. However, his second wife, Antonia Maria Zambelli , wisely kept them. They were handed down from generation to generation of dedicated uke players, until they came into the possession of Tom, Dick and Harry Jinglestars, as a gift from Pope John Paul II (born Karol Józef Wojtyła Jinglestars).


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> AstraZeneca. Pretty horrible headache. It's somewhat better at the moment. I suppose if it gets a whole lot worse over 4 days they say to see a doctor. I'll see I guess. But I did read headaches happen afterwards.


Yes, we have a neighbor who received the AZ vaccine and went through similar after effects. I shall be getting either the Pfizer or Moderna Covid-19 vaccines on the 16th of April. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Is there a Dr G ( Dr Suess 2021 ) illustrated book series coming... the *Uke in Shed *....


----------



## pm-r

Let's try this without enhanced dictation

Is this any better


Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we have a neighbor who received the AZ vaccine and went through similar after effects. I shall be getting either the Pfizer or Moderna Covid-19 vaccines on the 16th of April. Bonne chance, mon ami.



Of all those I know who have received their covid inoculation, including myself and my wife, received either the Pfizer or Moderna variety and had very little reaction. We actually received the Pfizer brand.

Even if there are some slight ill-effects, they will be a lot milder than any part of the damn covid infection would have been…!!! 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I’m scheduled for the vaccine on April 24. Not sure which one. Sorry to hear about the headache, Tim.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Is there a Dr G ( Dr Suess 2021 ) illustrated book series coming... the *Uke in Shed *....


Good one, David. I don't like green eggs and ham, but I do like uke music. 

How is Life these days down under? Where exactly are you located? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Let's try this without enhanced dictation
> 
> Is this any better
> 
> 
> 
> Of all those I know who have received their covid inoculation, including myself and my wife, received either the Pfizer or Moderna variety and had very little reaction. We actually received the Pfizer brand.
> 
> Even if there are some slight ill-effects, they will be a lot milder than any part of the damn covid infection would have been…!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Valid points, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I’m scheduled for the vaccine on April 24. Not sure which one. Sorry to hear about the headache, Tim.


Good to hear, Frank. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early for a scheduled doctor's appointment in Halifax, which is an hour drive from here. A bit early for coffee, but Rp has done a great job with morning coffee.


----------



## MacDoc

> How is Life these days down under? Where exactly are you located? Paix, mon ami.


Cairns Far North Queensland ...wet tropics east coast next to Great Barrier Reef.








Life high light for me spending a night camping on the reef with my daughter 40 km off shore. Very cool to have big wild turtle cruising with me.








Sunlover Great Barrier Reef tours


Whether you’re an adventure seeker, experienced diver or it’s your first visit to the Great Barrier Reef, our expert team will deliver a unique reef tour experience just for you. Sunlover’s aim is simple: share our passion for the reef and ensure you make memories that last a lifetime.




www.sunlover.com.au




Magellenic Clouds were glorious and a Halley's Comet meteor shower was kicking out fireballs at a satisfying clip. ( that was a totally unexpected piece of luck )
They put swags to sleep in where those people are sunbathing. The boat leaves, the geneator is shut down and there are no manmade sounds - just wind and waves and a glorious sky ...and 40 km offshore there is no light loom.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Cairns Far North Queensland ...wet tropics east coast next to Great Barrier Reef.
> View attachment 93817
> 
> Life high light for me spending a night camping on the reef with my daughter 40 km off shore. Very cool to have big wild turtle cruising with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunlover Great Barrier Reef tours
> 
> 
> Whether you’re an adventure seeker, experienced diver or it’s your first visit to the Great Barrier Reef, our expert team will deliver a unique reef tour experience just for you. Sunlover’s aim is simple: share our passion for the reef and ensure you make memories that last a lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sunlover.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magellenic Clouds were glorious and a Halley's Comet meteor shower was kicking out fireballs at a satisfying clip. ( that was a totally unexpected piece of luck )
> They put swags to sleep in where those people are sunbathing. The boat leaves, the geneator is shut down and there are no manmade sounds - just wind and waves and a glorious sky ...and 40 km offshore there is no light loom.
> View attachment 93818


Looks like you have found you peaceful spot at long last. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like you have found you peaceful spot at long last. Paix, mon ami.


Been here for 10 years up to 6 months at a go but looking more permanent now. Certainly happy to be out of the GTA both for traffic and Covid disaster.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....up early today. Warm and grey today. Hoping Tim is feeling better...coffee anyone?


----------



## groovetube

Little achy and maybe a slight low grade headache but not like yesterday. I’ll take that over yesterday.

just looking at the real estate market in my area. Insane. I knew things would go up when we bought the place in 2009 like the place I bought in 1999, but didn’t predict tripling.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Little achy and maybe a slight low grade headache but not like yesterday. I’ll take that over yesterday.
> 
> just looking at the real estate market in my area. Insane. I knew things would go up when we bought the place in 2009 like the place I bought in 1999, but didn’t predict tripling.


Ahhhhhh yes, the conundrum......if you sell where do you go because your purchase price will have tripled as well.....been there a few times....


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Ahhhhhh yes, the conundrum......if you sell where do you go because your purchase price will have tripled as well.....been there a few times....


yes. At this point, I wouldn't consider moving up. We have a detach downtown already, I would consider either moving further out, or out on an island on the "left coast" at this point.


----------



## OldeBullDust

groovetube said:


> yes. At this point, I wouldn't consider moving up. We have a detach downtown already, I would consider either moving further out, or out on an island on the "left coast" at this point.


@ Groovetube
I suspect you are living in the highest price place in Canada. An interesting place to visit, But I'm glad I left when I did.
I think you might find some almost reasonable property along the Ottawa River - north of Pembrooke, or North Bay even.
In our area here (formally farmland) we are getting subdivisions of $700K to $1M houses stacked side by side.
Move to the country and enjoy the view of your neighbours kitchen!

Can I afford a cup of coffee Marc? I can pay you next Tuesday.


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> @ Groovetube
> I suspect you are living in the highest price place in Canada. An interesting place to visit, But I'm glad I left when I did.
> I think you might find some almost reasonable property along the Ottawa River - north of Pembrooke, or North Bay even.
> In our area here (formally farmland) we are getting subdivisions of $700K to $1M houses stacked side by side.
> Move to the country and enjoy the view of your neighbours kitchen!
> 
> Can I afford a cup of coffee Marc? I can pay you next Tuesday.


Well there is always Windsor-Essex. Bill I lived in Renfrew and Ottawa..didn’t like the winter there.


----------



## Rps

Morning smile.....


----------



## groovetube

Nope, if Im going to the boonies, its the west coast. Somewhere on the island where it's cheaper and NOT Vancouver


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> really bad headaches today after the jab. Not feeling well. Guess Im one of those who feel it more I guess. Hoping it subsides soon. Ouch.


Sorry about your head Tim....I dunno if it's true, but I've read more than one opinion that the harder the vaccine impacts you, the more benefit (i.e. stronger immune response) you will receive.


----------



## MacDoc

> Nope, if Im going to the boonies, its the west coast. Somewhere on the island where it's cheaper and NOT Vancouver


Not sure there is anything left cheaper,,








Average single-family home price in Kamloops last month was nearly $690K - Kamloops News


The Kamloops real estate market’s rocket-ship ride continues, with sales numbers for March showing major gains and record prices.



www.castanet.net






> three-hundred and seventy-two properties changed hands in the Kamloops area last month, selling for an average of $545,915 — up more than $120,000 from the $422,673 average in March 2020.
> 
> The average price for a single-family home in the Kamloops area was $686,216 last month*, up almost 40 per cent from March 2020.*


maybe Stewart BC




__





Stewart, BC Real Estate - 7 Houses for Sale | Point2


You're in the right place for real estate! 7 homes for sale in Stewart, BC are available on Point2. One might be yours!




www.point2homes.com


----------



## groovetube

Kamloops? Eesh no, the island! 😎

David those average house prices are maybe a down payment on my street.

So its all relative.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> @ Groovetube
> 
> 
> Can I afford a cup of coffee Marc? I can pay you next Tuesday.


Rp is dealing with the coffee today, Bill, but you may have it on the house .......... for today.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Sorry about your head Tim....I dunno if it's true, but I've read more than one opinion that the harder the vaccine impacts you, the more benefit (i.e. stronger immune response) you will receive.


thanks, well its a little better today, just a little tired and a tad off. I haven't reached for the Tylenol today. I have heard a number of reports of headaches with the AZ, as well as the others, I guess everyone's immune systems react differently and Im just grateful to have been able to grab one. I just need one for my wife who turns 50 this years. She had the shingrix last week and had a bad reaction as well, so we're quite the pair.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thanks, well its a little better today, just a little tired and a tad off. I haven't reached for the Tylenol today. I have heard a number of reports of headaches with the AZ, as well as the others, I guess everyone's immune systems react differently and Im just grateful to have been able to grab one. I just need one for my wife who turns 50 this years. She had the shingrix last week and had a bad reaction as well, so we're quite the pair.


Good to hear, Tim. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true, at least for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. My area of Lunenburg will be without power from 10AM to 3PM in order for NS Power to install a new transmission line. So, speak with you all this afternoon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...had a hot day yesterday as we hit 27c here.....are expecting it again today...but.....as usually, also rain and thunderstorms later today.

I’ve been working on some Stompin Tom songs....Sudbury Saturday Night, Margo’s Cargo, Bud The Spud.....these 3 chord wonders are fun to play....especially if you like foot stomping......with Stompin Tom you always get board.......


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all...had a hot day yesterday as we hit 27c here.....are expecting it again today...but.....as usually, also rain and thunderstorms later today.
> 
> I’ve been working on some Stompin Tom songs....Sudbury Saturday Night, Margo’s Cargo, Bud The Spud.....these 3 chord wonders are fun to play....especially if you like foot stomping......with Stompin Tom you always get board.......


Heee hee. Good morning! I imagine that Stompin Tom songs would be fun to play. Bud the Spud! Hah! ( I have a pet fish that I call Spud because she's shaped like a potato with fins)


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Heee hee. Good morning! I imagine that Stompin Tom songs would be fun to play. Bud the Spud! Hah! ( I have a pet fish that I call Spud because she's shaped like a potato with fins)


Morning Kim....Stompin Tom’s Songs are usually 3 chorders I think mostly C, F, G....and occasional G7. Great bar songs if I ever get to play in one again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Back again. Took a day trip in our car during the scheduled blackout. A grand day with temps as high as 18C in full sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Heee hee. Good morning! I imagine that Stompin Tom songs would be fun to play. Bud the Spud! Hah! ( I have a pet fish that I call Spud because she's shaped like a potato with fins)


Hi Kim, a question if I may....and for you too Frank if you are reading this. I have been researching career paths for my grandson....I found that there is a university in Edmonton called MacEwan...never heard of it but seems legit......I was thinking the Bachelor of Science Psychiatric Nursing seems interesting and a career with a future....but I’m not sure of MacEwan....ever heard of it and thoughts on it if you have. I’ve also been looking into Arhabasca, U Sask, St Thomas, St FX and of course Mun . Tried to get him interested in land survey as well.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> I’m scheduled for the vaccine on April 24. Not sure which one. Sorry to hear about the headache, Tim.


Hi Frank, a question if I may....and for you too Kim if you are reading this. I have been researching career paths for my grandson....I found that there is a university in Edmonton called MacEwan...never heard of it but seems legit......I was thinking the Bachelor of Science Psychiatric Nursing seems interesting and a career with a future....but I’m not sure of MacEwan....ever heard of it and thoughts on it if you have. I’ve also been looking into Arhabasca, U Sask, St Thomas, St FX and of course Mun . Tried to get him interested in land survey as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, a question if I may....and for you too Frank if you are reading this. I have been researching career paths for my grandson....I found that there is a university in Edmonton called MacEwan...never heard of it but seems legit......I was thinking the Bachelor of Science Psychiatric Nursing seems interesting and a career with a future....but I’m not sure of MacEwan....ever heard of it and thoughts on it if you have. I’ve also been looking into Arhabasca, U Sask, St Thomas, St FX and of course Mun . Tried to get him interested in land survey as well.


My wife went to the U of A and said that MacEwan used to be a community college but it is now a degree granting university and is reputable .


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> My wife went to the U of A and said that MacEwan used to be a community college but it is now a degree granting university and is reputable .


Thanx Marc. I see his issue as he doesn’t have much life experience. He lives in a hamlet near Ottawa, so work experiences were nonexistent...and he hasn’t found an interest. So I have been suggesting he look into certain areas of study. Now he might go back for a 5th year of high school...S.T.E.M. courses are my suggestion...but I also am suggesting he take a university level course...just one...to see how he would adjust to the academic rigor.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Hi Frank, a question if I may....and for you too Kim if you are reading this. I have been researching career paths for my grandson....I found that there is a university in Edmonton called MacEwan...never heard of it but seems legit......I was thinking the Bachelor of Science Psychiatric Nursing seems interesting and a career with a future....but I’m not sure of MacEwan....ever heard of it and thoughts on it if you have. I’ve also been looking into Arhabasca, U Sask, St Thomas, St FX and of course Mun . Tried to get him interested in land survey as well.


Grant MacEwan is a great university and preferred by many over the huge UofA campus. It’s located in the Northern part of downtown Edmonton, at least the main campus is. I would check out what programs they have to offer, but definitely a respectable institution.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A nice sunrise is forming and the skies are clear. So, enjoy the freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A nice sunrise is forming and the skies are clear. So, enjoy the freshly brewed coffee.


Morning Marc, will be warm again today...we hit 27c here yesterday and will likely hit it today....had a brief rain storm.....but the wa-wa will come tonight.

Will try to sneak a BBQ in before the rain hits later this evening. I was thinking of asking my grandson to look into taking a university level Linguistics course as a prep for his final decision.....my thoughts are an unusual subject would test his ability.

Unlike many here in Ontario, if I were the Minister of Education I would bring back “Grade 13” and make it entry level University courses...that way the kids can prepare for the rigours of university or college and give the parents a financial break.....there are many U level courses they could take.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will be warm again today...we hit 27c here yesterday and will likely hit it today....had a brief rain storm.....but the wa-wa will come tonight.
> 
> Will try to sneak a BBQ in before the rain hits later this evening. I was thinking of asking my grandson to look into taking a university level Linguistics course as a prep for his final decision.....my thoughts are an unusual subject would test his ability.
> 
> Unlike many here in Ontario, if I were the Minister of Education I would bring back “Grade 13” and make it entry level University courses...that way the kids can prepare for the rigours of university or college and give the parents a financial break.....there are many U level courses they could take.
> [/QUOTE


Morning, Rp. BBQ chicken is on our menu for this evening.

What exactly does your grandson enjoy taking, subject wise, in school?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. BBQ chicken is on our menu for this evening.
> 
> What exactly does your grandson enjoy taking, subject wise, in school?


Ahhhhh yes....I’ve asked him and his usual answer is “I don’t know”....so I take that as he isn’t sure....if he had a fav that would be better to guide him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Ahhhhh yes....I’ve asked him and his usual answer is “I don’t know”....so I take that as he isn’t sure....if he had a fav that would be better to guide him.


Maybe he could take a variety of liberal arts course (e.g., English, history, etc), some science and or math courses to see if he has an interest in any one in particular. Just a thought.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe he could take a variety of liberal arts course (e.g., English, history, etc), some science and or math courses to see if he has an interest in any one in particular. Just a thought.


Oh I agree....I’ve been hinting he should look that way...at least these would be a base for anything he decides......I suggested linguistics as it is a stream of anthropology...a mix of art and science....and has many facets that he could incorporate in his social network. Sometimes succeeding in a totally unknown and different area spawns interest. We all have been there where we have to succeed in something we don’t like.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Lots of Bell internet/TV/phone outages throughout NS yesterday afternoon and evening. Seems to be back on now. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Lots of Bell internet/TV/phone outages throughout NS yesterday afternoon and evening. Seems to be back on now. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


BT please Marc. Warm here but we are expecting rain. Someday I’ll have to mow my lawns but with an electric mower I have to wait for drier weather.....it’s looking ratty right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BT please Marc. Warm here but we are expecting rain. Someday I’ll have to mow my lawns but with an electric mower I have to wait for drier weather.....it’s looking ratty right now.


Some BT coming right up, mon ami.
Grass is growing here. Did your daughter lose her internet/phone service yesterday? Bell was down all over NS


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Some BT coming right up, mon ami.
> Grass is growing here. Did your daughter lose her internet/phone service yesterday? Bell was down all over NS


That I don’t know as we didn’t have contact.......maybe that’s why. LOL....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, a question if I may....and for you too Frank if you are reading this. I have been researching career paths for my grandson....I found that there is a university in Edmonton called MacEwan...never heard of it but seems legit......I was thinking the Bachelor of Science Psychiatric Nursing seems interesting and a career with a future....but I’m not sure of MacEwan....ever heard of it and thoughts on it if you have. I’ve also been looking into Arhabasca, U Sask, St Thomas, St FX and of course Mun . Tried to get him interested in land survey as well.


Good Morning Rp.... sorry, I know little about MacEwan...but our son did some online learning through U of Athabasca and I believe really felt it was worthwhile.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Rps

This is why I liked teaching there......


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny day, so Sunday Brunch will be light and bright. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A fine sunny day, so Sunday Brunch will be light and bright. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, some sun today and cooler...about 15c, with rain late tonight.


----------



## Rps




----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> The positions are there, especially for someone experienced with online delivery. I apply for literacy educations courses, as well as certain history and political science courses (this was my undergrad major and minor in university), and I have submitted applications to teach in every province. However, these days most universities require you to fill our a personal survey for "affirmative action". I believe in affirmative action, but I am on the short end of the stick when it comes to being hired. I have to say if I am a female, a person of color, an indigenous person, a person with a disability, gay or transgender ............... everything but my age is being asked since this is against the law. So, I can only hope that I am qualified enough for some university to overlook that I am a white male. Such is Life.


Grrr. This is a subject that has bothered me for awhile. Equality is Equality. Period.

Choosing a candidate for any reason other than they are the best candidate is damaging in many ways. Choosing a candidate over a more qualified one because they fill an underfilled demographic is neither serving the institution/company/office, nor surprisingly, the person chosen. It's just as foolish as choosing a candidate because it's a white male over another non-white or non-male. 

I understand and agree that there are many demographic types underrepresented in employment and government, but trying to unnaturally force a better balance is unhealthy and will ultimately backfire. I've seen too many instances of an "unnatural selection" over a blatantly more qualified person. Would the more qualified person have done a better job? Who knows? They never got the chance. The other damaging side is that some of the underrepresented who are appropriately awarded these positions will be unjustly discounted by others who believe they only achieved that position because they fit an underrepresented demographic. Also unfair. Stop giving _anyone_ special treatment or consideration because of something not related to the actual performance of the position. I don't want it and have said so, many times. 


I say just let the equalization happen naturally. It will. It doesn't need anymore "help". Most of us are fully "woke" to the potential of humans regardless of the demographic niche each of us fills. 

Rant over. ...
for now...


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Grrr. This is a subject that has bothered me for awhile. Equality is Equality. Period.
> 
> Choosing a candidate for any reason other than they are the best candidate is damaging in many ways. Choosing a candidate over a more qualified one because they fill an underfilled demographic is neither serving the institution/company/office, nor surprisingly, the person chosen. It's just as foolish as choosing a candidate because it's a white male over another non-white or non-male.
> 
> I understand and agree that there are many demographic types underrepresented in employment and government, but trying to unnaturally force a better balance is unhealthy and will ultimately backfire. I've seen too many instances of an "unnatural selection" over a blatantly more qualified person. Would the more qualified person have done a better job? Who knows? They never got the chance. The other damaging side is that some of the underrepresented who are appropriately awarded these positions will be unjustly discounted by others who believe they only achieved that position because they fit an underrepresented demographic. Also unfair. Stop giving _anyone_ special treatment or consideration because of something not related to the actual performance of the position. I don't want it and have said so, many times.
> 
> 
> I say just let the equalization happen naturally. It will. It doesn't need anymore "help". Most of us are fully "woke" to the potential of humans regardless of the demographic niche each of us fills.
> 
> Rant over. ...
> for now...


I have a set of “rules” for government....rule 3 is “ Government legislation invariably hurts those it is designed to protect”....nuff said


----------



## KC4




----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Grrr. This is a subject that has bothered me for awhile. Equality is Equality. Period.
> 
> Choosing a candidate for any reason other than they are the best candidate is damaging in many ways. Choosing a candidate over a more qualified one because they fill an underfilled demographic is neither serving the institution/company/office, nor surprisingly, the person chosen. It's just as foolish as choosing a candidate because it's a white male over another non-white or non-male.
> 
> I understand and agree that there are many demographic types underrepresented in employment and government, but trying to unnaturally force a better balance is unhealthy and will ultimately backfire. I've seen too many instances of an "unnatural selection" over a blatantly more qualified person. Would the more qualified person have done a better job? Who knows? They never got the chance. The other damaging side is that some of the underrepresented who are appropriately awarded these positions will be unjustly discounted by others who believe they only achieved that position because they fit an underrepresented demographic. Also unfair. Stop giving _anyone_ special treatment or consideration because of something not related to the actual performance of the position. I don't want it and have said so, many times.
> 
> 
> I say just let the equalization happen naturally. It will. It doesn't need anymore "help". Most of us are fully "woke" to the potential of humans regardless of the demographic niche each of us fills.
> 
> Rant over. ...
> for now...


As I said, I am all for affirmative action. Sadly, when I do a google search of some of the people who were given the position for which I applied I am shocked at times to see how unqualified they are. Such is Life. Interesting, but there are some universities where white males are in a distinct minority.


----------



## groovetube

Its sad that we live in a world where such a kludgy response to racism is required. Being married to someone of color Ive come to learn we have a long looooong way to go before this is in any way solved. It's infuriating. Im always shocked at the blatant racist crap thrown her way all the time.

Anyway. Rainy days this week, hoping for better times ahead. Ive had to post my condolences now 5 times in the last 24 hours alone. 4 of them covid. Sad times. Be well and safe everyone.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Its sad that we live in a world where such a kludgy response to racism is required. Being married to someone of color Ive come to learn we have a long looooong way to go before this is in any way solved. It's infuriating. Im always shocked at the blatant racist crap thrown her way all the time.
> 
> Anyway. Rainy days this week, hoping for better times ahead. Ive had to post my condolences now 5 times in the last 24 hours alone. 4 of them covid. Sad times. Be well and safe everyone.


Sorry to hear this Tim. One would think in this day and age that the concept of racism would be obsolete. My condolences to you on those who you’ve known who have passed...a number of years ago I went through a period when every time the phone rang it was similar news....it got so I refused to answer the phone.....it was a rough time...while I can never know what you are feeling, if you need a place to vent we are here.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

And the hits just keep coming. Whistler is now second only to Brazil for the Brazil variant. We have to get this under control. Oh, and about 400 people showed up at the GraceLife church site in Spruce Grove to protest their right to be idiots.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Sorry to hear this Tim. One would think in this day and age that the concept of racism would be obsolete. My condolences to you on those who you’ve known who have passed...a number of years ago I went through a period when every time the phone rang it was similar news....it got so I refused to answer the phone.....it was a rough time...while I can never know what you are feeling, if you need a place to vent we are here.


While as a white person I think we’ve come a long ways and we have, but it’s easy to say as a white person. I don’t want to get further in this thread. Let’s say I’ve gotten quite a perspective.

I guess it all really boils down to being kind and thinking of others in all these matters that can be brought up. It sometimes gets lost in the back and forths I have grown tired of.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 

On the topic of racism, I am shocked and amazed (admittedly maybe naive) that Canada is having a material problem with Asian racism .... so much so that there are billboards stating "STOP ASIAN RACISM" ....whaaaaaaaat? Our population is, for the most part, well educated ....WTH is this ignorance coming from? It makes me so sad, and embarrassed.


----------



## KC4

Freddie_Biff said:


> And the hits just keep coming. Whistler is now second only to Brazil for the Brazil variant. We have to get this under control. Oh, and about 400 people showed up at the GraceLife church site in Spruce Grove to protest their right to be idiots.


Oh man, that is not good news.....we just can't catch a break. Unfortunately, I fear that the GraceLife Church types will ultimately provide a demonstration of another law....Darwin's.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> On the topic of racism, I am shocked and amazed (admittedly maybe naive) that Canada is having a material problem with Asian racism .... so much so that there are billboards stating "STOP ASIAN RACISM" ....whaaaaaaaat? Our population is, for the most part, well educated ....WTH is this ignorance coming from? It makes me so sad, and embarrassed.


Certainly not all of us who recognize it and do our best to reverse it and treat others equally. Sadly it’s far more prevalent than we’d like to think.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> so much so that there are billboards stating "STOP ASIAN RACISM" ....whaaaaaaaat? Our population is, for the most part, well educated ....WTH is this ignorance coming from? It makes me so sad, and embarrassed.



This makes me wonder if it's not the old "the squeaky wheel gets all the grease" reaction, but who's paying for all the signage and exposure... and grease???

Pretty bad and rather embarrassing actually.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

I’ve been doing it all wrong.....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I’ve been doing it all wrong.....


Very cool - I keep meaning to try this.....I do love pineapple (including on Pizza - YUP!)

Did you know that pineapple is mildly toxic to humans? That's why our mouths/tongues/throats go slightly sore when we eat a lot of it, especially fresh raw pineapple. The part of the pineapple that makes our mouths sore is the bromelian enzyme, which is also popular as a meat tenderizer....Maybe pineapple would be a good treatment for forked/sharp tongue too?


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> This makes me wonder if it's not the old "the squeaky wheel gets all the grease" reaction, but who's paying for all the signage and exposure... and grease???
> 
> Pretty bad and rather embarrassing actually.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Believe me, if you were Asian you wouldn’t be saying that. These are people who are being brutalized in the streets. Not ‘squeaky wheels’. I’m married to someone part Chinese (and black so there’s that too) and you would be shocked at the crap I see thrown her way. Sometimes, daily. 

I know that we like to believe in our circles of good people that this isn’t happening, but shockingly, it’s widespread, and we all have to speak out against it. What we as white people see as Ann convenience, others see as a life threatening situation on a daily basis. There are people literally afraid to walk the streets in some places now.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Believe me, if you were Asian you wouldn’t be saying that. These are people who are being brutalized in the streets. Not ‘squeaky wheels’.



I think you miss understood what I was saying or maybe I didn't explain myself very well.

Being "white", I am often embarrassed being so from some of the things that I hear and see other "White folks" do in regards to others of a different color.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Sorry if I misunderstood. I’m used to too many people being dismissive of it. Thanks for clarifying. It’s a tough issue and it is hard to believe that still in 2021 we are still having to have these conversations but here we are. Peace.


----------



## KC4

When we hired a 2nd generation Calgarian mixed asian engineering tech to work the front counter helping customers with their orders/technical solutions, I anticipated and was prepared to deal with a few rocky moments with our mainly middle aged+ (with no or low filter to what they said) white male staff. My office door was open to the sales floor so I could overhear the banter. It took me 4-5 months to help the team understand the difference between harmful/racist jokes/banter and non-racist/non-harmful. It's NOT all in "good fun". 

What was harder/impossible to control was the same "good fun" coming from customers which were mostly the same white male middle age+ demographic. I found it amazing that customers would notice that he was non-white and frequently be bold enough to ask where his family was from (Ummm, Calgary). I don't think I ever heard any of the other techs being asked where their family was from. Luckily once the team understood and recognized what they had been saying saying was wrong, they also stopped laughing along with any customers trying these same "good fun" comments. The silence was quite effective in discouraging repeat offenders. 

I spoke to our new tech about it, apologizing for what he had to endure (thanking him for his poise in handling it) and he advised that this kind of "micro-slight" happens to him and his family almost EVERY. DAMN.DAY. They are constantly reminded by others that they are noticeably different.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> ... it is hard to believe that still in 2021 we are still having to have these conversations but here we are. Peace.


Exactly. I cannot believe either. That's what makes me (and Patrick) feel embarrassed for and appalled by some of our fellow whites.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

KC4 said:


> Oh man, that is not good news.....we just can't catch a break. Unfortunately, I fear that the GraceLife Church types will ultimately provide a demonstration of another law....Darwin's.


One can hope. Seems karma does not always work out that way though. Thinning the herd might be helpful at this point as long as it’s the herd that are throwing caution to the wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> While as a white person I think we’ve come a long ways and we have, but it’s easy to say as a white person. I don’t want to get further in this thread. Let’s say I’ve gotten quite a perspective.
> 
> I guess it all really boils down to being kind and thinking of others in all these matters that can be brought up. It sometimes gets lost in the back and forths I have grown tired of.


"I guess it all really boils down to being kind and thinking of others in all these matters that can be brought up. It sometimes gets lost in the back and forths I have grown tired of. " Amen, Brother Tim. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have read all that was posted today, but was not able to type many replies. I changed my snow tires for summer tires ............ and one fell on my hand as I was getting it back into the garage. I am typing this with one hand. So, keep the faith, mes amis. See you tomorrow. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I have read all that was posted today, but was not able to type many replies. I changed my snow tires for summer tires ............ and one fell on my hand as I was getting it back into the garage. I am typing this with one hand. So, keep the faith, mes amis. See you tomorrow. Paix.



Bummer about the tire and your hand, but it sounds like a good time to try out using the built-in dictation capability of your Mac's OS.

I have been using it for some time now due to Rheumatoid Arthritis (RA) and the gout in my hands.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and the swelling in my right hand is going down. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

A friend sent me this picture.....truly one of the most beautiful creatures I have ever seen..the majesty of the colour...the proud stature.......I wonder how it tastes?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> A friend sent me this picture.....truly one of the most beautiful creatures I have ever seen..the majesty of the colour...the proud stature.......I wonder how it tastes?
> View attachment 93836


Snort. Mother nature's law would dictate that it's fowl tasting.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I have read all that was posted today, but was not able to type many replies. I changed my snow tires for summer tires ............ and one fell on my hand as I was getting it back into the garage. I am typing this with one hand. So, keep the faith, mes amis. See you tomorrow. Paix.


Oh geez, sorry to hear this. I hope you didn't break any bones.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Snort. Mother nature's law would dictate that it's fowl tasting.


Is that a cooking baste joke? 

How things?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing and the swelling in my right hand is going down. Enjoy


Morning Marc, glad to hear your hand’s swelling is going down. With me, it’s always my damn foot or leg that gets whacked.....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Is that a cooking baste joke?
> 
> How things?


Oh mannnnn, my stubborn nature is causing me grief and expense. But I refuse to change!

Months ago, one of the toilets in the house started to make a loud howling noise while refilling. It sounded like it was haunted.

I first thought it was the cheap (plastic handle twisting a screw mechanism) water shut-off valve because AH HAA! ...I could get it to change pitch and volume by adjusting the flow here. That's when I realized that the valve would not fully shut-off. Uh oh.

We also need a new dishwasher and based on my neighbour's awful experience (flooding) changing out his dishwasher, we knew we should get the water shut-of valve replaced prior to this replacement. Zoom to a few days ago - we had a plumber replace every cheap water shut-off valve in the household with a better one.

But! (Butt?) Despite the new valve, the damned toilet was STILL haunted. I've been back and forth to the hardware store twice so far, have had this toilet tank off the base and disassembled/reassembled /disassembled mop-up reassembled and still have not got the thing working without leaking. Next I'm on the way to a speciality plumbing supply store to hopefully find the right parts.

In hindsight, I should have just paid the younger, thinner plumber to do this while he was here, but arrrrRRRghhh...no way...I can do this.....(she says with scraped knuckles, sore knees and a sore neck from working upside down and backwards in a tight space).


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Oh mannnnn, my stubborn nature is causing me grief and expense. But I refuse to change!
> 
> Months ago, one of the toilets in the house started to make a loud howling noise while refilling. It sounded like it was haunted.
> 
> I first thought it was the cheap (plastic handle twisting a screw mechanism) water shut-off valve because AH HAA! ...I could get it to change pitch and volume by adjusting the flow here. That's when I realized that the valve would not fully shut-off. Uh oh.
> 
> We also need a new dishwasher and based on my neighbour's awful experience (flooding) changing out his dishwasher, we knew we should get the water shut-of valve replaced prior to this replacement. Zoom to a few days ago - we had a plumber replace every cheap water shut-off valve in the household with a better one.
> 
> But! (Butt?) Despite the new valve, the damned toilet was STILL haunted. I've been back and forth to the hardware store twice so far, have had this toilet tank off the base and disassembled/reassembled /disassembled mop-up reassembled and still have not got the thing working without leaking. Next I'm on the way to a speciality plumbing supply store to hopefully find the right parts.
> 
> In hindsight, I should have just paid the young plumber to do this while he was here, but arrrrRRRghhh...no way...I can do this.....(she says with scraped knuckles, sore knees and a sore neck from working upside down and backwards in a tight space).


Been there.....however my wife never lets me near anything mechanical...so it’s pro all the way....next for me is either the furnace and A/C or a front patio.....I’m leaning to the front patio, but the cable guys are doing lots of digging around our home for the fibre optic cable coming to the neighbourhood...and....if you have it run to the house while they are around it’s free....so I’ve been thinking of having that done in case I decide to go fibre optic...now here’s the but......the line will go where I’d like the patio to go....so ...... it’s a waiting game.

When we lived in Bowmanville ( outside Oshawa ) our home didn’t have a dishwasher...with six in the family Tovah insisted our next home had one...well our next three homes had one installed, but she has never used them once......


----------



## KC4

PSA: Did you know that we should be turning/testing our water valves on a regular basis? Young plumber suggested that I turn/test them once a month. This dislodges any calcium / lime deposits that may have formed while they are still small and easily dislodged. If the valve doesn't fully shut off - you will know you have a problem before it causes damage.


----------



## KC4

Rp, that is very interesting about Tovah not using the dishwasher ...I've been hand washing our dishes for the past few days and not enjoying it. 
It reminds me of a good friend of mine who never used her oven (only the stove top) - instead she stored pots and pans inside the oven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow. Those are quite the colors!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh geez, sorry to hear this. I hope you didn't break any bones.


No, nothing broken ............. luckily.


----------



## Rps

The owner of a very small company got a letter from the labour board. They asked "How many employees do you have, broken down by sex". He answered "None that I know of. Alcohol is the big problem here"


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> He answered "None that I know of. Alcohol is the big problem here"



😂 LOL... Good one...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all....I’ve got the keys this morning. Coffee’s on and I have some warm croissants any takers?


----------



## OldeBullDust

@ KC4
Re: Moaning toilets - We have one of those, only ours sounds more like a large transport starting up.
Anyway, Have you solved the problem?
I have tried but not succeeded with ours and now considering replacing all the internal guts (of the toilet) 
Problem is, we do have a shut-off valve, (hidden behind multiple other pipes under the floor, where I installed it - 48 years ago!) . However, I can just barely reach it now but I'm afraid to try turning it off, if it doesn't break, it might not turn back on!!

I thing I might have to teach my son the essentials of plumbing & soldering copper pipes!🤣


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> @ KC4
> Re: Moaning toilets - We have one of those, only ours sounds more like a large transport starting up.
> Anyway, Have you solved the problem?
> I have tried but not succeeded with ours and now considering replacing all the internal guts (of the toilet)
> Problem is, we do have a shut-off valve, (hidden behind multiple other pipes under the floor, where I installed it - 48 years ago!) . However, I can just barely reach it now but I'm afraid to try turning it off, if it doesn't break, it might not turn back on!!
> 
> I thing I might have to teach my son the essentials of plumbing & soldering copper pipes!🤣


Morning Bill....maybe a silly question, but are there many homes today that have copper pipes? When we were looking for a home down here virtually all had the plastic hose type plumbing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....I’ve got the keys this morning. Coffee’s on and I have some warm croissants any takers?


Coffee and croissants!!! Merci, mon ami.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rps said:


> Morning Bill....maybe a silly question, but are there many homes today that have copper pipes? When we were looking for a home down here virtually all had the plastic hose type plumbing.


@ Rps
I started building this place in 1972 ( I expect to have it finished....soon)
At that time, the choice was copper or old iron, plastic was viewed as unreliable.

Now, copper is too expensive and time consuming, but Pex is cheaper, but I can tell you it is a bugger to run long lengths through joists & walls etc.


----------



## KC4

OldeBullDust said:


> @ KC4
> Re: Moaning toilets - We have one of those, only ours sounds more like a large transport starting up.
> Anyway, Have you solved the problem?
> I have tried but not succeeded with ours and now considering replacing all the internal guts (of the toilet)
> Problem is, we do have a shut-off valve, (hidden behind multiple other pipes under the floor, where I installed it - 48 years ago!) . However, I can just barely reach it now but I'm afraid to try turning it off, if it doesn't break, it might not turn back on!!
> 
> I thing I might have to teach my son the essentials of plumbing & soldering copper pipes!🤣


The saga of the toilet continues. In _one_ of the toilet disassembling rounds, I noticed and removed a small chunk of hardened rubber (seal remnant?) within the water supply line from wall to toilet. Curiously, the old fill mechanism seemed to have a long thin flange of plastic down the centre of the fill column. I'm not sure what it's intended purpose was, but i think with the help of the rogue rubber chunk, it was acting like a reed in a flute and creating this very loud sound. 

Unfortunately, despite making a third supply trip yesterday (this time to a speciality plumbing supply store) NOW I can't get the tank affixed to the base without it leaking! ARRGGGH! So, I don't know yet if my removal of the rubber chunk and replacement of the fill valve (reedless style) has cured the noise problem. .....I'm getting closer to giving up and calling in a pro.


----------



## KC4

There's fresh baked Lebanese Herb Bread to add to the breakfast/lunch options here...

I discovered it while living in Scottsdale for a couple months a few years ago... not too far from where we were living, there was a middle eastern bakery that sold all sorts of wonderful goods. One of them was a Wednesday only specialty, that they called Moroccan Bread. We tried not to miss a Wednesday stop here to get a loaf, which we would typically devour in the car before we even left the parking lot.

I really wanted the recipe, knowing that our time there was limited. However, the proprietor was akin to Seinfeld's "soup Nazi" and wasn't easy to talk with, let alone dare ask for a recipe. I resigned myself to simply buying it for as long as we were there and with each loaf, trying to analyze what was in it to make it easier to find or develop a recipe.

I was wrong about guessing what was in the herb mixture and the name Moroccan threw me on the wrong path. I couldn't find it, couldn't replicate it.
Then quite recently, I was talking to my neighbour friend about this magical mystery bread that I had tried and failed to find. She's of Lebanese descent and it turns out she was familiar with a similar sounding bread.... she baked me a loaf and it was bang on! Woot! The herb topping is called Za'atar (which is a blend of ingredients, including a new one to me, Sumac) and it's close to an egg bread dough recipe. Sumac has a citrus taste and I thought I was looking for something that used a citrus ingredient. No wonder I could not find the recipe.


----------



## OldeBullDust

KC4 said:


> The saga of the toilet continues. In _one_ of the toilet disassembling rounds, I noticed and removed a small chunk of hardened rubber (seal remnant?) within the water supply line from wall to toilet. Curiously, the old fill mechanism seemed to have a long thin flange of plastic down the centre of the fill column. I'm not sure what it's intended purpose was, but i think with the help of the rogue rubber chunk, it was acting like a reed in a flute and creating this very loud sound.
> 
> Unfortunately, despite making a third supply trip yesterday (this time to a speciality plumbing supply store) NOW I can't get the tank affixed to the base without it leaking! ARRGGGH! So, I don't know yet if my removal of the rubber chunk and replacement of the fill valve (reedless style) has cured the noise problem. .....I'm getting closer to giving up and calling in a pro.


Well, new seals might be required, along with lots of paper towels & sponges.
Hopefully you have an alternate toilet available.

I attempted to open/access the inner workings of the water control inside the tank, but every screw/connection is bunged up tight, and since I do not have the time at this moment to get into a potentially major (and wet) project, we will just have to live with the toilet melodies.

Thankfully it's a relatively short tune.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> .....I'm getting closer to giving up and calling in a pro.



It may even be time to seriously consider replacing the toilet with a new one, and specifically one of the newer water-saving units.

Some of our toilets that were around 20 years old were beginning to act up, not flush properly, or kept on running so I had all three replaced, which actually became a birthday present for my wife!!! And yes, she was thrilled believe it or not. No more annoying tWhethamoilets.

After a bit of research, I chose the specific American Standard Model that luckily was on a very good sale at Home Depot, just like this:


https://www.homedepot.ca/product/american-standard-cadet-3-2-piece-128-gpf-single-flush-elongated-bowl-toilet-in-white/1000712406?eid=PS_GOOGLE_D29B%20-%20E-Comm_GGL_Shopping_PLA_EN_Bath_Bath_PLA_EN__PRODUCT_GROUP_pla-343353862943&gclid=Cj0KCQjwpdqDBhCSARIsAEUJ0hPA9r9huWEAuNENFdgBn5vGsr1IU97OBNbi9FX1W6FPN2ohJq4ib8YaAssyEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds



They have been a blessing to use with their higher height and water-saving feature and I am always amazed as to how well they work.

They have been worth every penny!!! And no phantom noises at all or loud flushing noise like some expensive Japanese brand water-saving toilets like our neighbour had installed.

PS: I never thought I would be discussing the toilets I had installed on any Mac forum!!! 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

OldeBullDust said:


> Well, new seals might be required, along with lots of paper towels & sponges.
> Hopefully you have an alternate toilet available.
> 
> I attempted to open/access the inner workings of the water control inside the tank, but every screw/connection is bunged up tight, and since I do not have the time at this moment to get into a potentially major (and wet) project, we will just have to live with the toilet melodies.
> 
> Thankfully it's a relatively short tune.


 Yes, thankfully we have 4 toilets in the house........oh NO...we have 4 toilets in the house....

Yeah, once I removed the old seals, I knew it would be folly not to replace them...the challenge is finding the right seal. The old ones I removed are unusual and not even the speciality plumbing supply house could supply...







....so I am trying to use what I can source, regular flat rubber washers. ..any ideas? The old ones were greasy...I assumed that was Plumber's grease and had it in my hand to purchase ...but the plumbing "expert" in Lowes said that's not what it's used for and advised that what I thought was greasiness was simply the rubber breaking down. (uhh, it seems truly greasy) So, I'm wondering if I should be going back to the store to get it...


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> It may even be time to seriously consider replacing the toilet with a new one, and specifically one of the newer water-saving units.
> 
> Some of our toilets that were around 20 years old were beginning to act up, not flush properly, or kept on running so I had all three replaced, which actually became a birthday present for my wife!!! And yes, she was thrilled believe it or not. No more annoying tWhethamoilets.
> 
> After a bit of research, I chose the specific American Standard Model that luckily was on a very good sale at Home Depot, just like this:
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/american-standard-cadet-3-2-piece-128-gpf-single-flush-elongated-bowl-toilet-in-white/1000712406?eid=PS_GOOGLE_D29B%20-%20E-Comm_GGL_Shopping_PLA_EN_Bath_Bath_PLA_EN__PRODUCT_GROUP_pla-343353862943&gclid=Cj0KCQjwpdqDBhCSARIsAEUJ0hPA9r9huWEAuNENFdgBn5vGsr1IU97OBNbi9FX1W6FPN2ohJq4ib8YaAssyEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 
> 
> They have been a blessing to use with their higher height and water-saving feature and I am always amazed as to how well they work.
> 
> They have been worth every penny!!! And no phantom noises at all or loud flushing noise like some expensive Japanese brand water-saving toilets like our neighbour had installed.
> 
> PS: I never thought I would be discussing the toilets I had installed on any Mac forum!!! 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thanks Patrick.....
On our second trip to Lowes, my husband and I were actually pointing at new toilets and joking that it might just be easier to replace the whole toilet....but maybe that's a serious option. 

These toilets are only 10 years old and they are already water saving models and it would be a shame to replace them already.


----------



## OldeBullDust

KC4 said:


> Thanks Patrick.....
> On our second trip to Lowes, my husband and I were actually pointing at new toilets and joking that it might just be easier to replace the whole toilet....but maybe that's a serious option.
> 
> These toilets are only 10 years old and they are already water saving models and it would be a shame to replace them already.


Yes, replacing our old toilets is/has been considered, just that the timing is off.
Our original toilets were install when we still had young children in the house, so they are not now as convenient for older persons - I can't leap to my feet as easily as I once did.

when we first started building here, it was just a farmers field, with few trees to hide behind. So early on I built an outhouse, worked well, until winter came! An old Coleman lantern does not give off too much heat at midnight in February!

Indoor plumbing = greatly appreciated advanced technology


----------



## KC4

Jesus and his disciples walk into a bar and he just orders water for everyone... (and then winks at his disciples)....


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> On our second trip to Lowes, my husband and I were actually pointing at new toilets and joking that it might just be easier to replace the whole toilet....but maybe that's a serious option.


If you do go that route, may I strongly suggest that you do not go with some of the cheap offerings some places make available, or at least do some homework and check out some reviews.

Be aware that some reviews are a little bit off base, such as the lady who made a comment about the American Standard Cadet toilet I was checking out to the demonstrator that she thought it was an awful waste of all the water and wieners that they were flushing down the toilet!!!

PS: To those with bad knees and older "normal" low height toilets, the new American Standard units we purchased are what they call "New Height" which makes getting up and down much easier with their slightly higher height. Even my wife who has good knees appreciates the higher height. And that Is a good thing. 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> There's fresh baked Lebanese Herb Bread to add to the breakfast/lunch options here...
> 
> I discovered it while living in Scottsdale for a couple months a few years ago... not too far from where we were living, there was a middle eastern bakery that sold all sorts of wonderful goods. One of them was a Wednesday only specialty, that they called Moroccan Bread. We tried not to miss a Wednesday stop here to get a loaf, which we would typically devour in the car before we even left the parking lot.
> 
> I really wanted the recipe, knowing that our time there was limited. However, the proprietor was akin to Seinfeld's "soup Nazi" and wasn't easy to talk with, let alone dare ask for a recipe. I resigned myself to simply buying it for as long as we were there and with each loaf, trying to analyze what was in it to make it easier to find or develop a recipe.
> 
> I was wrong about guessing what was in the herb mixture and the name Moroccan threw me on the wrong path. I couldn't find it, couldn't replicate it.
> Then quite recently, I was talking to my neighbour friend about this magical mystery bread that I had tried and failed to find. She's of Lebanese descent and it turns out she was familiar with a similar sounding bread.... she baked me a loaf and it was bang on! Woot! The herb topping is called Za'atar (which is a blend of ingredients, including a new one to me, Sumac) and it's close to an egg bread dough recipe. Sumac has a citrus taste and I thought I was looking for something that used a citrus ingredient. No wonder I could not find the recipe.
> View attachment 93837


Looks great. Would love to try some.


----------



## Rps

Marc, here you go ....a dachshund and buddy...









This Giant Great Dane and this Dachshund are the bestest friends ever! (credit: https://www.tiktok.com/@mackenzie.delaney20)


This Giant Great Dane and this Dachshund are the bestest friends ever! (credit: https://www.tiktok.com/@mackenzie.delaney20)




fb.watch


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, here you go ....a dachshund and buddy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Giant Great Dane and this Dachshund are the bestest friends ever! (credit: https://www.tiktok.com/@mackenzie.delaney20)
> 
> 
> This Giant Great Dane and this Dachshund are the bestest friends ever! (credit: https://www.tiktok.com/@mackenzie.delaney20)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


Cute. That mini doxie looks like a chew toy for the great dane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A nice day here, and the coffee is brewing. I shall be getting my Pfizer vaccine tomorrow afternoon, so everything is on the house this weekend. enjoy.


----------



## MacDoc

Still waiting on my appointment. Watched Apollo 11 on Netflix this evening. Wonderful. So much new.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A nice day here, and the coffee is brewing. I shall be getting my Pfizer vaccine tomorrow afternoon, so everything is on the house this weekend. enjoy.


That’s good news.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Still waiting on my appointment. Watched Apollo 11 on Netflix this evening. Wonderful. So much new.


MacDoc, I think the whole world is in a waiting game....stay safe.


----------



## groovetube

Glad you’re getting the shot Dr G, it can be frustrating for many, booking here is a crapshoot, the prov government here has really dropped the ball. I basically walked in a shoppers drug mart and wangled my way in to the AstraZeneca. Infection rates are high here in Toronto, they’re now starting to use the field hospital beds they set up, and sometimes airlifting to other jurisdictions. Sadly we still have many who don’t believe in this pandemic and are doing their best to spread misinformation, and endanger ofher’s lives, still. History won’t be kind to them I suspect. Despite the denials of transmission Ontario just had another record breaking day of 4,700 new cases. 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Glad you’re getting the shot Dr G, it can be frustrating for many, booking here is a crapshoot, the prov government here has really dropped the ball. I basically walked in a shoppers drug mart and wangled my way in to the AstraZeneca. Infection rates are high here in Toronto, they’re now starting to use the field hospital beds they set up, and sometimes airlifting to other jurisdictions. Sadly we still have many who don’t believe in this pandemic and are doing their best to spread misinformation, and endanger ofher’s lives, still. History won’t be kind to them I suspect. Despite the denials of transmission Ontario just had another record breaking day of 4,700 new cases.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.


Thanks, Tim. Things are finally starting to roll out systematically now that we have received our fair share of vaccines. Luckily, rates are low throughout the province and there is not the mad dash to get a vaccine. People wait their turn, register and then get the shot. Hopefully, this situation will continue. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## groovetube

Thanks. We may need it, just heard that after our stay at home order they’re debating even further restrictions as it’s out of control here now. Too little too late. Unfortunately our premier fumbled the ball and people will pay with their lives

Next couple months here in Toronto aren’t going to be very good I’m afraid.


----------



## groovetube

just heard. they're predicting up to 18k cases A DAY here by end of may. 

This is what happens when you elect a dummy for a premier. This, is completely on HIM. Sorry for the bit of anger here. But this guy delayed and delayed and delayed, and now, bodies are gonna pile up here.

Im not very optimistic right now. 😥


----------



## MacDoc

and on a lighter note... enjoy ...









Partner has started cello lessons here ....these guys are flat out nuts.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Thanks. We may need it, just heard that after our stay at home order they’re debating even further restrictions as it’s out of control here now. Too little too late. Unfortunately our premier fumbled the ball and people will pay with their lives
> 
> Next couple months here in Toronto aren’t going to be very good I’m afraid.


Sorry to hear this. We were locked down here in NS and people took it seriously.


----------



## groovetube

That’s the key. Unfortunately there are way too many who are not taking it seriously, and there’s no leadership it seems to turn that around. It didn’t need to go this way in my opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> That’s the key. Unfortunately there are way too many who are not taking it seriously, and there’s no leadership it seems to turn that around. It didn’t need to go this way in my opinion.


Sad, but all too true, Tim. I am off for my Pfizer vaccine at about 1PM, and my wife goes to get hers on Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good morning! Coffee sounds great, thanks. 
I was lucky enough to have good enough weather yesterday to spend most of the afternoon out in my back yard, preparing for this year's gardening season. No jacket - just a sweatshirt. 
I'm planning on having 10 foot tall tomato plants....we'll see how that pans out.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning! Coffee sounds great, thanks.
> I was lucky enough to have good enough weather yesterday to spend most of the afternoon out in my back yard, preparing for this year's gardening season. No jacket - just a sweatshirt.
> I'm planning on having 10 foot tall tomato plants....we'll see how that pans out.


Wow. I once had a 7 foot tomato plant in a greenhouse in St. John's, NL. Now, I just grow Scotia or Cabot toms that might grow waist or chest high but yields dozens of toms on each plant. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> That’s the key. Unfortunately there are way too many who are not taking it seriously, and there’s no leadership it seems to turn that around. It didn’t need to go this way in my opinion.


Just read this for ON. Luckily, NS did a minor lockdown early on and have avoided this sort of drastic measure.

Further COVID-19 restrictions likely for Ontario as 3rd wave worsens | CBC News


----------



## Rps

Morning all.....and yes, Marc, we may indeed be heading to further restrictions....
Since comments border on political I shall refrain and just say that our house will..keep our distance, wash our hands, wear masks, and only go out among people when we really need to......it’s sad that we now say “stay safe” instead of “good day”.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. I once had a 7 foot tomato plant in a greenhouse in St. John's, NL. Now, I just grow Scotia or Cabot toms that might grow waist or chest high but yields dozens of toms on each plant. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Marc, I was thinking of growing some tomatoes this year.... for the Scotia or Cabot’s is it too late to start them indoors...it will be a while before I can actually go somewhere to buy the starters....


----------



## KC4

Doing a deep garage cleanup last summer, in a box of my daughter's keepsakes, I found an envelope with ~5 year old Kacey's printing..."Kaceys tumato seedes..very Yummy". I opened it and sure enough, a deeply browned paper towel had been smeared with seeds. Most of the seeds had by now, turned black. 

I recalled when she got this little treasure.. I had brought her with me to work one weekend and one of my workmates was also there. He was a gardener, and had tomato plants growing in the window in his office, 20 floors up in downtown Calgary. He gave her one of the ripe tomatoes to eat and she liked it so much, he explained how she could grow her own, showed her how to smear some seeds onto a paper towel and gave her an envelope to contain to gift she had just received. 

These seeds travelled from Calgary to Houston and then back to Calgary over the years. I was pretty sure, after 20 years and being stored in the extreme heat/humidity of Texas and then the multiple freeze/thaw cycles of Calgary, that the seeds could not be viable. But I couldn't throw them away. 

When I started my garden seeds indoors for the coming season this year, I thought I'd give these seeds one last chance, and then when they didn't sprout, as expected, I could chuck them without doubt. I hardly gave them a chance. I just tore off a corner of the paper towel, put it in a plastic bag and sprayed it with water. No dirt, no fertilizer. Just plain water. 

I now have 6 seedlings from this effort...Mother Nature is amazing.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Morning all.....and yes, Marc, we may indeed be heading to further restrictions....
> Since comments border on political I shall refrain and just say that our house will..keep our distance, wash our hands, wear masks, and only go out among people when we really need to......it’s sad that we now say “stay safe” instead of “good day”.


sorry I didn't mean for things to be political. Things aren't looking good here. Another record today. I think the window of opportunity to slow this has passed and further measures will fail. 

Anyway I hope people realize what's happening and stay home. That's what we're trying to do.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Marc, I was thinking of growing some tomatoes this year.... for the Scotia or Cabot’s is it too late to start them indoors...it will be a while before I can actually go somewhere to buy the starters....


Depends on how fast you can get your seeds and how long your growing season is:
Cabot are 70 days to maturity
Scotia are 60 days to maturity
These figures are based on "Ideal" conditions (that don't exist outside of a greenhouse), so I always add at least another 15 days to maturity a.k.a.when I expect first ripe fruit. And most tomatoes will keep bearing fruit until they are frosted/frozen....so how long of a fruit bearing season can you expect?

It's probably NOT too late to start them indoors, IMO.

I prolonged my tomato fruit bearing season by covering my tomatoes during a few frosty nights and then enjoyed a couple more weeks of fruiting season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, I was thinking of growing some tomatoes this year.... for the Scotia or Cabot’s is it too late to start them indoors...it will be a while before I can actually go somewhere to buy the starters....


Not too late to start them indoors, but I always supplement my home grown from seeds toms with a few store bought starters grown by local farmers.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Depends on how fast you can get your seeds and how long your growing season is:
> Cabot are 70 days to maturity
> Scotia are 60 days to maturity
> These figures are based on "Ideal" conditions (that don't exist outside of a greenhouse), so I always add at least another 15 days to maturity a.k.a.when I expect first ripe fruit. And most tomatoes will keep bearing fruit until they are frosted/frozen....so how long of a fruit bearing season can you expect?
> 
> It's probably NOT too late to start them indoors, IMO.
> 
> I prolonged my tomato fruit bearing season by covering my tomatoes during a few frosty nights and then enjoyed a couple more weeks of fruiting season.
> View attachment 93840


Interesting shapes. Why the ripples? What variety of tom?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting shapes. Why the ripples? What variety of tom?


The rippled ones are an heirloom Italian tomato... one variety known (Gusto) and another unknown (grown from more gifted seeds, this time from an Italian Grandmother). They are both indeterminate. Delicious and beautiful.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> sorry I didn't mean for things to be political. Things aren't looking good here. Another record today. I think the window of opportunity to slow this has passed and further measures will fail.
> 
> Anyway I hope people realize what's happening and stay home. That's what we're trying to do.


Sorry Tim, my comment was meant to be a rebuke.....with all that is going on its hard not to edge into politics on this.


----------



## groovetube

Well I shouldn’t get there here as it may invite more. I have a tendency to do this.

just watching the projections here and man. It’s going to be a rough couple months.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Well I shouldn’t get there here as it may invite more. I have a tendency to do this.
> 
> just watching the projections here and man. It’s going to be a rough couple months.


Sorry, again, Tim....my damn iPad keeps replacing words when I post...my prior post should have said....”my comments weren’t meant”.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Well I shouldn’t get there here as it may invite more. I have a tendency to do this.
> 
> just watching the projections here and man. It’s going to be a rough couple months.


I feel your pain, we have been in lockdown for over a year here....and our neighbours to the north are in a crisis as well.....which flows across the bridge to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> The rippled ones are an heirloom Italian tomato... one variety known (Gusto) and another unknown (grown from more gifted seeds, this time from an Italian Grandmother). They are both indeterminate. Delicious and beautiful.


Very interesting shapes, Kim. Due to our climate and wind off of the ocean, I grow determinate toms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Done. In and out in 25 minutes getting my Pfizer vaccine. The only problem was when I was asked by the nurse "Where are you from?" to which I replied "New York City". "How did you get into the country????? Why are you here?????" she asked me. I then replied "Do you mean what is my home address?" "Yes, she said." "95 Dufferin Street in Lunenburg" I replied. Then I got my Pfizer vaccine. Such a Deal as my grandmother would say.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Done. In and out in 25 minutes getting my Pfizer vaccine. The only problem was when I was asked by the nurse "Where are you from?" to which I replied "New York City". "How did you get into the country????? Why are you here?????" she asked me. I then replied "Do you mean what is my home address?" "Yes, she said." "95 Dufferin Street in Lunenburg" I replied. Then I got my Pfizer vaccine. Such a Deal as my grandmother would say.


Yes nurses can take a jab at you....in a different vein, your conversation with her was obviously a pointed one.


----------



## Rps

I guess the adage we will live by is “people should be vaccine and not herd”.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess the adage we will live by is “people should be vaccine and not herd”.


Good one. I hear that NL has offered help to ON re the vaccine. Ford is now announcing stricter emergency declarations for a stay at home restriction. We did this here in NS before your daughter moved here and it worked.


----------



## pm-r

Now you can see how where you live compares to other Canadian places...








Canada's best communities in 2021: Full ranking of 415 cities - Macleans.ca


Explore the full list of Canada's Best Communities to Live here and use the tool to find the best community for you.




www.macleans.ca





It's nice to see our Central Saanich and North Saanich and Sidney BC area are right up at the top...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Now you can see how where you live compares to other Canadian places...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's best communities in 2021: Full ranking of 415 cities - Macleans.ca
> 
> 
> Explore the full list of Canada's Best Communities to Live here and use the tool to find the best community for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macleans.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see our Central Saanich and North Saanich and Sidney BC area are right up at the top...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Interesting that Halifax is #1.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting that Halifax is #1.



And I have never been to your part of Gods good country, but how and why did they rate Lunenburg NS one placed below the Greater Vancouver area at 343. That doesn't make sense to me from what I have seen and what I know. No Way, No how...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And I have never been to your part of Gods good country, but how and why did they rate Lunenburg NS one placed below the Greater Vancouver area at 343. That doesn't make sense to me from what I have seen and what I know. No Way, No how...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


You would have to ask them. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

Im surprised to see Toronto at number 11.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Got the Pfizer shot today. Actual shot took about 1.5 seconds. No waiting, no lineups. 15 min wait after in case of reactions. No problem for me, really I don’t see what the big deal is. Just get the damn shot. Anti-vaxxers so worried about side effects from the vaccine they forget about the much more dangerous side effects of Covid19.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Got the Pfizer shot today. Actual shot took about 1.5 seconds. No waiting, no lineups. 15 min wait after in case of reactions. No problem for me, really I don’t see what the big deal is. Just get the damn shot. Anti-vaxxers so worried about side effects from the vaccine they forget about the much more dangerous side effects of Covid19.


Same here, Frank. No side effects so far. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

mine kinda knocked me off my arse for a day or 2 but it is apparently common but not for everyone. "They say" its a good sign, but who knows ha ha.

Glad you all are protected.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> mine kinda knocked me off my arse for a day or 2 but it is apparently common but not for everyone. "They say" its a good sign, but who knows ha ha.
> 
> Glad you all are protected.


Thanks, Tim. Feeling a bit tired is my only side effect so far. Thus, the coffee that is now brewing shall be strong.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> mine kinda knocked me off my arse for a day or 2 but it is apparently common but not for everyone. "They say" its a good sign, but who knows ha ha.
> 
> Glad you all are protected.


I believe the expression YMMV (your mileage may vary) applies here.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Im surprised to see Toronto at number 11.


Tim, should it be higher or lower? Big cities always are skewed in these things. I think Toronto should have been higher up...at least a 5


----------



## OldeBullDust

Freddie_Biff said:


> I believe the expression YMMV (your mileage may vary) applies here.


Morning All
I got my shot a couple of weeks ago, quick, nice group chatting while waiting, absolutely no reaction!
I get a bigger reaction eating a bowl of brown beans! 🤣

Anyway,... Tomatoes
I'm a big tomato eater, but totally disgusted with the standard wood tomatoes sold in stores. They look nice but no flavour and tough woody cores.
My problem is I remember the big old tomatoes we used to have at my grandparents country house,
Great flavour, juicy & tender.
I've never heard of the variety you grow Marc, I assume they are superior to the store tomatoes imported from California.
Are the seeds readily available?


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Tim, should it be higher or lower? Big cities always are skewed in these things. I think Toronto should have been higher up...at least a 5


If you asked me 20 plus years ago, Id have agreed with you. After amalgamation, and politicians allowing ridiculous condos and developers just pillaging this place, no. Not really.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> If you asked me 20 plus years ago, Id have agreed with you. After amalgamation, and politicians allowing ridiculous condos and developers just pillaging this place, no. Not really.


But there within is the issue...everyone wants to live there....if they didn’t there would be no need to build all the condos....and all the condos create congestion and absence of green space.... this is almost the exact definition of “tragedy of the commons”.....then, mix in amalgamation and voila....Toronto now becomes a creeping ivy.....one day the GTA will be from St. Catherines to Kingston......


----------



## Rps

Not meaning to be a downer here but after seeing this picture I couldn’t help but think this is the definition of loneliness....there’s a lesson in here somewhere.....


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All
> I got my shot a couple of weeks ago, quick, nice group chatting while waiting, absolutely no reaction!
> I get a bigger reaction eating a bowl of brown beans! 🤣
> 
> Anyway,... Tomatoes
> I'm a big tomato eater, but totally disgusted with the standard wood tomatoes sold in stores. They look nice but no flavour and tough woody cores.
> My problem is I remember the big old tomatoes we used to have at my grandparents country house,
> Great flavour, juicy & tender.
> I've never heard of the variety you grow Marc, I assume they are superior to the store tomatoes imported from California.
> Are the seeds readily available?


Scotia Tomato - Vegetables | Veseys 
Cabot Tomato - Annapolis Seeds - Heirloom and Open Pollinated Seeds - Grown in Nova Scotia Canada 

Veseys is located in PEI, and Annapolis Seeds is located in Kentville, NS. I try to buy local by folks who understand the type of growing season we have here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Not meaning to be a downer here but after seeing this picture I couldn’t help but think this is the definition of loneliness....there’s a lesson in here somewhere.....
> 
> View attachment 93842


She looked so alone and so old.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Got the Pfizer shot today. Actual shot took about 1.5 seconds. No waiting, no lineups. 15 min wait after in case of reactions. No problem for me, really I don’t see what the big deal is. Just get the damn shot. Anti-vaxxers so worried about side effects from the vaccine they forget about the much more dangerous side effects of Covid19.


Good to hear .... the sooner we are all covered the better. Not sure about where you live, but Groove and I live in hotspots....so it is somewhat comforting to get the shot, at least that’s how I feel.....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> She looked so alone and so old.


Sadly it is because she is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Good to hear .... the sooner we are all covered the better. Not sure about where you live, but Groove and I live in hotspots....so it is somewhat comforting to get the shot, at least that’s how I feel.....


Lockdowns and masks and social distancing works, at least it does here in NS.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Lockdowns and masks and social distancing works, at least it does here in NS.


Agreed. What I have been trying to get is proper N95 masks for Tovah, she is very slight and would probably take a child’s size....the issue is almost all are made in China and nuff said. Trying to find Canadian made ones is a hassle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Agreed. What I have been trying to get is proper N95 masks for Tovah, she is very slight and would probably take a child’s size....the issue is almost all are made in China and nuff said. Trying to find Canadian made ones is a hassle.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami.


in case you are interested Marc, I found a Canadian company that produces N95s, it’s inno in B.C., but they make mid to large only.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> in case you are interested Marc, I found a Canadian company that produces N95s, it’s inno in B.C., but they make mid to large only.


I have one, Rp. Was able to get it at the start of this pandemic. I use it when I go into a hospital for tests. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I have one, Rp. Was able to get it at the start of this pandemic. I use it when I go into a hospital for tests. Merci, mon ami.


That’s good....it’s the one thing our leaders should provide to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today's chuckle 

“One morning I shot an elephant in my pajamas. How he got in my pajamas I'll never know.”

― Groucho Marx


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Good to hear .... the sooner we are all covered the better. Not sure about where you live, but Groove and I live in hotspots....so it is somewhat comforting to get the shot, at least that’s how I feel.....


That would be Sherwood Park, Alberta, by Edmonton. It comes and goes as a hotspot, but not near as bad as Toronto and some other places.


----------



## KC4

Glad to hear that more of the "gang" has received at least their first vaccine. .....Hopefully the side effects will be mild to non-existent. 
It's absolutely wonderful weather here - up to 19C ...so we are BBQing! Because the forecast for tomorrow is snow and a high of 3C! (Geez, I can't understand why the gardens here have such a tough time?!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> View attachment 93848
> 
> Glad to hear that more of the "gang" has received at least their first vaccine. .....Hopefully the side effects will be mild to non-existent.
> It's absolutely wonderful weather here - up to 19C ...so we are BBQing! Because the forecast for tomorrow is snow and a high of 3C! (Geez, I can't understand why the gardens here have such a tough time?!


You’re warmer than us. We might see the dreaded “S” word on Wednesday.......


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> View attachment 93848
> 
> Glad to hear that more of the "gang" has received at least their first vaccine. .....Hopefully the side effects will be mild to non-existent.
> It's absolutely wonderful weather here - up to 19C ...so we are BBQing! Because the forecast for tomorrow is snow and a high of 3C! (Geez, I can't understand why the gardens here have such a tough time?!


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Just get the damn shot. Anti-vaxxers so worried about side effects from the vaccine they forget about the much more dangerous side effects of Covid19. /QUOTE]



In cases like this and so many others like it, It really amazes me about this so-called intelligence of humans when I see so many that seem to be suffering from RCI, or more commonly known as Rectal-Cranial-Inversion.

I guess it must be a contagious condition. 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> .... this is almost the exact definition of “tragedy of the commons”.....*then, mix in amalgamation* and voila....Toronto now becomes a creeping ivy....



That amalgamation was some 20+ years ago wasn't it, or did I miss something more recent...???

Anyway, I sure can't imagine any reason why I would want to live there, not even 20+ years ago!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That amalgamation was some 20+ years ago wasn't it, or did I miss something more recent...???
> 
> Anyway, I sure can't imagine any reason why I would want to live there, not even 20+ years ago!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


The trouble with the amalgamation is these boroughs were like small towns...each with its own culture and of course agenda....thus council is expanded to the point where they work against each other. Would I live in Toronto...downtown yes...some of the boroughs no.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....I guess I have the keys....coffee and one? From brekkie we have some warm Chelsea buns.....any takers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....I guess I have the keys....coffee and one? From brekkie we have some warm Chelsea buns.....any takers.


Sounds quite good, Rp. I was just brewing up some coffee as well. 
How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds quite good, Rp. I was just brewing up some coffee as well.
> How is Life treating you these days?


Not to badly Marc, and you? We are in a bit of a cool down here with some -Cs to come.


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> That amalgamation was some 20+ years ago wasn't it, or did I miss something more recent...???
> 
> Anyway, I sure can't imagine any reason why I would want to live there, not even 20+ years ago!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes it was, and it took 20 years for this to completely destroy the sense of a smaller community in Toronto. Even though it was a large city it still felt smaller. Now, I don’t recognize it anymore. The hairs on the back of neck raise when I hear someone call it ‘the six’.

not my Toronto it isn’t.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Yes it was, and it took 20 years for this to completely destroy the sense of a smaller community in Toronto. Even though it was a large city it still felt smaller. Now, I don’t recognize it anymore. The hairs on the back of neck raise when I hear someone call it ‘the six’.
> 
> not my Toronto it isn’t.


True dat! Unless you’ve lived in the area, I don’t think others get the sense of what you are saying Tim. When I lived in Bowmanville provincial election issues were determined by the 416/905 split....I can’t imagine what the “interior” split is like now. In Toronto.


----------



## KC4

Good morning gang, from 1 C and snowing Calgary. 
As Dinah Washington sang, "What a Difference a Day Makes". (Another song on my "to learn" list.)


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning gang, from 1 C and snowing Calgary.
> As Dinah Washington sang, "What a Difference a Day Makes". (Another song on my "to learn" list.)


Nice choice Kim. I’m in a uke group that specializes in 3 chord songs. I’ve been adapting some arrangements to fit 3 chords...my learn list is about 30 now...funny with songs...that damn list just keeps growing.....so many songs....so little time....


----------



## KC4

Kacey took the mini-doxie camping yesterday and I believe he got his first taste of S'mores. Don't worry, food normally for humans is a very rare treat for him. 

Marc, what, if any, kind of professional grooming should a medium haired Doxie get? (other than nail clips and ear wipes, which Kacey can do)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> View attachment 93850
> 
> Kacey took the mini-doxie camping yesterday and I believe he got his first taste of S'mores. Don't worry, food normally for humans is a very rare treat for him.
> 
> Marc, what, if any, kind of professional grooming should a medium haired Doxie get? (other than nail clips and ear wipes, which Kacey can do)


Remember, chocolate is not for dogs.
Deborah does our grooming. Chose someone who knows how to strip a doxie's fur, or go on FaceBook and ask for any local groomers that know how to properly groom a doxies. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Because the forecast for tomorrow is snow and a high of 3C! (Geez, I can't understand why the gardens here have such a tough time?!



Oh no... not that crazy unpredictable weather of the Calgary area... really... 😉



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Even though it was a large city it still felt smaller. Now, I don’t recognize it anymore. The hairs on the back of neck raise when I hear someone call it ‘_*the six*_’.



I gather that nick-name is a result of the amalgamation of that area, or was it from something else???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Remember, chocolate is not for dogs.
> Deborah does our grooming. Chose someone who knows how to strip a doxie's fur, or go on FaceBook and ask for any local groomers that know how to properly groom a doxies. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Thanks for info! Yes, I think Kacey knows that Spumbs shouldn't have any chocolate, but it bears checking just to make sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks for info! Yes, I think Kacey knows that Spumbs shouldn't have any chocolate, but it bears checking just to make sure.


You might not find someone who can strip a doxie, but that is no big problem since only stripped dogs can be shown in CKC dog shows. If he is just a pet keeping him neat looking will be fine.


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> I gather that nick-name is a result of the amalgamation of that area, or was it from something else???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It refers to the 6 boroughs. (Regions?). All that’s really happened is they mashed in a bunch of regions that needed money to sponge off downtown Toronto’s dense property tax base so that our property taxes could skyrocket and they download To the municipality. So we can pay billions for politicians pet subway projects out in Scarborough while ours downtown crumbles. Which is exactly what’s happening right now. Thanks Mike Harris! (Sorry got political there)

many of us Toronto proper residents greatly resented amalgamation and for good reason


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> many of us Toronto proper residents greatly resented amalgamation and for good reason



As do many of us in the lower Vancouver Island Area that is currently made up of 13 different municipalities, and each one quite unique and individualized.

Those advocating the move all claim it would "_save a lot of money_".. Yeah right!!! 
Where have so many of us heard that BS line before...??? 😟 

Just two municipalities have been trying to share some police and fire services for some years and all they seem to do is fight over it and the taxpayer is left with the blunt end and the bar of soap. So often the case, unfortunately... 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Congrats NASA - first flight on Mars ...a piece of the Wright Flyer on board


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Coffee anyone...just pulled some cinnamon rolls out of the oven?


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Congrats NASA - first flight on Mars ...a piece of the Wright Flyer on board
> View attachment 93851


Amazing. Quite the accomplishment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> You might not find someone who can strip a doxie, but that is no big problem since only stripped dogs can be shown in CKC dog shows. If he is just a pet keeping him neat looking will be fine.


Good Day! 

I was just wondering what's appropriate to do.... I don't think his hair should be cut/shaved, for example. I'm also not sure whether the hair between his toes should be trimmed - I heard that that can cause more problems and soreness than if you just left int alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day!
> 
> I was just wondering what's appropriate to do.... I don't think his hair should be cut/shaved, for example. I'm also not sure whether the hair between his toes should be trimmed - I heard that that can cause more problems and soreness than if you just left int alone.


If he is not to be a show dog, then you do not have to strip his fur. For our doxies who are no longer to be shown, she used clippers, thinning sheers and a small scissor to cut the fur between their pads to help with the use of a dremel to shorten the claws.


----------



## groovetube

yikes. Id dare anyone to get within a foot of my seal point siamese with a Dremel. Id advise oven mitts at the minimum!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> yikes. Id dare anyone to get within a foot of my seal point siamese with a Dremel. Id advise oven mitts at the minimum!


All bets are off when it comes to cats ............... this from a friend who has three cats .............. and LOTS of scratches. Oven mits????????? Steel toed work books are needed for cats.


----------



## Rps




----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> All bets are off when it comes to cats ............... this from a friend who has three cats .............. and LOTS of scratches. Oven mits????????? Steel toed work books are needed for cats.


My Siamese demands a piece of wood for her nails. Or she’ll go after one of the wooden chairs, so, I give her a new piece off a 2x6 spruce every 6 months or so. Her nails are like razors. We try to clip them when and if we can but as you can imagine, that’s a pretty scary adventure, and she likes us.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> My Siamese demands a piece of wood for her nails. Or she’ll go after one of the wooden chairs, so, I give her a new piece off a 2x6 spruce every 6 months or so. Her nails are like razors. We try to clip them when and if we can but as you can imagine, that’s a pretty scary adventure, and she likes us.


Did you know that the original Siamese cats in Siam were trained by the monks to sit on the top of tall posts which is something they actually love to do, and if Intruders were not wanted or the monks wanted to defend their Castle from being invaded, they would sound a loud whistle and the Siamese cats would descend on the intruders and literally tear them to shreds with their razor sharp claws. True fact, and the original Siamese cats were much larger than the domestic ones we now see.

BTW: I still have some claw scars on my arm from one of the Siamese cats I had that used it as a pivot point to escape from the empty bathtub where she had been placed to get sprayed with a flea bug spray.

I sure learned my lesson from that one...!!! And it always reminded me of the poor Intruders and what they must have suffered... 😉



- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Yes we meezer fans know the history, but not all are like that. For instance I find blue points often much milder and less aggressive. Not sure why. The traditional seal point I have now is closer to that description though she is a very social one and very friendly with other cats. She is sadly, still looking for her big friend we recently lost, its rather sad. Unlike my past 3 meezers who despised any other animal within 10 feet of them and would become vicious. They were rescues and weren't very well socialized as this one is, and took a very long time to calm.

I have another who was a rescue, we have had her for about 15 years, she's probably about 19, that is a cat no one would want to tangle with. When I bring her to the vet, I always have to warn them... they often dont listen, and I hear about how she attacked one of the vets. She isn't as sweet as she looks unfortunately... she's happy when she's home.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Yes we meezer fans know the history, but not all are like that. For instance I find blue points often much milder and less aggressive. Not sure why. The traditional seal point I have now is closer to that description though she is a very social one and very friendly with other cats. She is sadly, still looking for her big friend we recently lost, its rather sad. Unlike my past 3 meezers who despised any other animal within 10 feet of them and would become vicious. They were rescues and weren't very well socialized as this one is, and took a very long time to calm.
> 
> I have another who was a rescue, we have had her for about 15 years, she's probably about 19, that is a cat no one would want to tangle with. When I bring her to the vet, I always have to warn them... they often dont listen, and I hear about how she attacked one of the vets. She isn't as sweet as she looks unfortunately... she's happy when she's home.


Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier, is the best dog when it comes to going to the vet. She loves the car ride there ( or anywhere ) and then when the vet tech comes out to get her ( new covid rules ) she is all excited to meet the folks inside the clinic. They all love her and her attitude. The doxies are a different matter, and do not like to go to the vet clinic. They are passive but unwilling to cooperate in any way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## MacDoc

Still raining ...nice to sleep to...sigh.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> yikes. Id dare anyone to get within a foot of my seal point siamese with a Dremel. Id advise oven mitts at the minimum!


Tim, my father in law had a cat that would sit on his lap when it came time to clip nails and just put one paw at a time up ...never saw that before....our dogs most certainly were never that accommodating.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Still raining ...nice to sleep to...sigh.


Trade you...we have a threat of snow tonight.....


----------



## talonracer

Good morning all. Hope everyone's staying healthy and happy.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Good morning all. Hope everyone's staying healthy and happy.


Same to you!


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> I have another who was a rescue, we have had her for about 15 years, she's probably about 19, that is a cat no one would want to tangle with.



We had such a "tamed" semi-domesticated wild cat, but I use the term loosely, that one of my sons captured from the garbage compactor not too far from our house where they were born and living.

Amazing personality amongst our family members, but God forbid a stranger trying to pet her. She mainly loved being outside and we sure didn't have much problem with mice or rats.

One day she was looking very straggly and must have been at least 19 or 20+ years of age and went out into the wild thick shrubbery and bush that was surrounding our house that became her final resting place. She had the softest finest fur and the prettiest of faces, and she may have been the runt of the litter, but she could sure defend herself when needed.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> Good morning all. Hope everyone's staying healthy and happy.


Aftrernoon, tr. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Rps




----------



## groovetube

ha. Exactly.

Just heard on the news, George Floyd's killer found guilty on all charges.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> View attachment 93856


So true... So unfortunate... So sad


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> We had such a "tamed" semi-domesticated wild cat, but I use the term loosely, that one of my sons captured from the garbage compactor not too far from our house where they were born and living.
> 
> Amazing personality amongst our family members, but God forbid a stranger trying to pet her. She mainly loved being outside and we sure didn't have much problem with mice or rats.
> 
> One day she was looking very straggly and must have been at least 19 or 20+ years of age and went out into the wild thick shrubbery and bush that was surrounding our house that became her final resting place. She had the softest finest fur and the prettiest of faces, and she may have been the runt of the litter, but she could sure defend herself when needed.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I’ve taken in some really troubled souls, that were vicious to strangers but absolute sweethearts when cuddled up on the couch for a movie. I just lost one such soul. He was extraordinary. But man could he rip you open if he felt threatened. I still have a few scars from when I took him in. It was baby gates for months, oven mitts and trial and error. He was worth it.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> ha. Exactly.
> 
> Just heard on the news, George Floyd's killer found guilty on all charges.


Something to celebrate. I never knew one could be found guilty of different degrees of murder and manslaughter at the same time.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I’ve taken in some really troubled souls, that were vicious to strangers but absolute sweethearts when cuddled up on the couch for a movie. I just lost one such soul. He was extraordinary. But man could he rip you open if he felt threatened. I still have a few scars from when I took him in. It was baby gates for months, oven mitts and trial and error. He was worth it.


Sorry to hear of your loss, Tim. It is never easy. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...woke up with snow on the ground.but it’s sunny and will soon melt.

You know the expression many a truth spoken in jest......


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 
Hope all are well. 
In a similar train of thought....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> Hope all are well.
> In a similar train of thought....
> View attachment 93858





Rps said:


> Morning all...woke up with snow on the ground.but it’s sunny and will soon melt.
> 
> You know the expression many a truth spoken in jest......
> View attachment 93857


Both so very true.


----------



## groovetube

Both memes are very true. It strikes me really, how simple this whole thing really is. There are too many forces lined up to ‘take their cut’ via monetized youtubes and plenty of internet outlets.

When you see a tweet like this regarding Toronto, it puts all that noise and clatter of conspiracy crap into perspective. This is serious.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Both memes are very true. It strikes me really, how simple this whole thing really is. There are too many forces lined up to ‘take their cut’ via monetized youtubes and plenty of internet outlets.
> 
> When you see a tweet like this regarding Toronto, it puts all that noise and clatter of conspiracy crap into perspective. This is serious.
> View attachment 93860


Eeeesh. That is unsettling. But I guess they have to establish some sort of triage method in this extreme situation.


----------



## KC4

Speaking of unsettling... Has anyone else watched the Netflicks series "Rotten"? I've only watched 2-3 but I've started to read the labels of my food purchases more carefully.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Eeeesh. That is unsettling. But I guess they have to establish some sort of triage method in this extreme situation.


I often hear how they’re using fear with this, I sense that many don’t really realize the catastrophe that is currently occurring in our hospitals here in Ontario. It’s hard to keep this in, but this could, have been prevented or at least reduced substantially.

in other news, it was reported that covid denier Ted Nugent is quite ill with this fake virus. It’s incredible how often it is reported that patients in icu, even as they are dying of it, still call it a hoax. These are very disturbing times.

some days I find it difficult to shut this off and look at the positive while this is occurring.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I often hear how they’re using fear with this, I sense that many don’t really realize the catastrophe that is currently occurring in our hospitals here in Ontario. It’s hard to keep this in, but this could, have been prevented or at least reduced substantially.
> 
> in other news, it was reported that covid denier Ted Nugent is quite ill with this fake virus. It’s incredible how often it is reported that patients in icu, even as they are dying of it, still call it a hoax. These are very disturbing times.
> 
> some days I find it difficult to shut this off and look at the positive while this is occurring.


I call this the Garry Busey Syndrome........


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. On a lighter note, I mowed my back lawn for the first time this year. Very sunny with 15C temps at 4PM made it feel like a real Spring day. I hate to tune out world/country/provincial events, but I have reached a point of stress where I will stay basically informed about current events, but focus upon what I am able to have some effect upon (e.g., gardening, shopping for a couple of elderly neighbors, making a monetary donation to our local food bank so they can purchase items that they need, etc). I trust that does not make me sound insensitive, and I do care, but for my current mental health I shall focus upon things that I am able to directly influence. Sadly, I have yet to find any sort of online teaching even though I have applied to about 9 different universities. I even thought that I would set up the Learning Tree Reading Clinic, which I operated when we lived in St. John's, NL, offering pro bono literacy assessments and tutoring. Sadly, that is discouraged here in NS in that these students are not in my bubble. Such is Life.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, at least for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Also true.


----------



## Dr.G.

I asked my wife if she had heard of Murphy's Law. She said yes. 
"What is it?" I asked,
"If something can go wrong it will go wrong", she replied.
I then asked her if she had heard of Cole's Law. She replied that she had not heard of this law.
"Thinly sliced cabbage", I replied.


----------



## groovetube

Its a little tough to see the good right now in the midst of a hospital system collapse. But I hope common sense will prevail and mistakes rectified to bring this under control. Some days I do look for good news and dont see much. I guess the snow this morning didn't help. 

Thats all I have to say really today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Earth Day coffee is brewing . Enjoy.


----------



## MacDoc

It's already over here ...it was nice to get out with friends for trivia


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Happy Earth Day coffee is brewing . Enjoy.
> View attachment 93863


Morning Marc.....you think the earth is fighting back?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc.....you think the earth is fighting back?


If so, it shall be a fight to the finish. We shall see.

Some BT coffee to calm your nerves?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> If so, it shall be a fight to the finish. We shall see.
> 
> Some BT coffee to calm your nerves?


BT would be lovely.....was up early this morning...I could use an eye opener. Cold here today, the snow we had yesterday is gone so that’s good. I, too, have to work on the lawns...maybe tomorrow when it is drier.

Watched some of the A’s game last night...quite a streak they have...might go for the 20 gamer again....must be strange for the Rockies...18 games in and they might already be out of it.........


----------



## Rps

Maybe I’m half asleep here, but can we still post private messages? I haven’t found where to do this...anyone tried?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BT would be lovely.....was up early this morning...I could use an eye opener. Cold here today, the snow we had yesterday is gone so that’s good. I, too, have to work on the lawns...maybe tomorrow when it is drier.
> 
> Watched some of the A’s game last night...quite a streak they have...might go for the 20 gamer again....must be strange for the Rockies...18 games in and they might already be out of it.........


Well, the A's would have to win another 10 games now to beat their record 20 game winning streak. Did you ever see the movie Moneyball with Brad Pitt?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BT would be lovely.....was up early this morning...I could use an eye opener.


Coming right up, Rp. It is true BT Earth Day coffee ............. it was ground this morning.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the A's would have to win another 10 games now to beat their record 20 game winning streak. Did you ever see the movie Moneyball with Brad Pitt?


Yes I did Marc,, twice actually. And the A’s May be able to repeat that feat.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. On a lighter note, I mowed my back lawn for the first time this year. Very sunny with 15C temps at 4PM made it feel like a real Spring day. I hate to tune out world/country/provincial events, but I have reached a point of stress where I will stay basically informed about current events, but focus upon what I am able to have some effect upon (e.g., gardening, shopping for a couple of elderly neighbors, making a monetary donation to our local food bank so they can purchase items that they need, etc). I trust that does not make me sound insensitive, and I do care, but for my current mental health I shall focus upon things that I am able to directly influence. Sadly, I have yet to find any sort of online teaching even though I have applied to about 9 different universities. I even thought that I would set up the Learning Tree Reading Clinic, which I operated when we lived in St. John's, NL, offering pro bono literacy assessments and tutoring. Sadly, that is discouraged here in NS in that these students are not in my bubble. Such is Life.
> 
> Paix, mes amis.


.That's a good philosophy Marc... I have had to do the same and probably should do even more of it.

Have you considered applying to tele-teach internationally? I wonder what the opportunities might be there. Where? Anywhere!

I just finished an online course that was organized out of Houston, TX, but the teacher was in Scotland. Students were mostly in Houston, but they could have been anywhere.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> .That's a good philosophy Marc... I have had to do the same and probably should do even more of it.
> 
> Have you considered applying to tele-teach internationally? I wonder what the opportunities might be there. Where? Anywhere!
> 
> I just finished a course that was organized out of Houston , TX, but the teacher was in Scotland. Students were mostly in Houston, but they could have been anywhere.


Say Kim, somewhat along the thought process here, the one uke group I’m with would like me to catalog a collection of three chord song.....when I get this done would you like a copy?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Say Kim, somewhat along the thought process here, the one uke group I’m with would like me to catalog a collection of three chord song.....when I get this done would you like a copy?


Oh Yes puleese. 

I just tried the new ehMac version of PMing you... Did ya get it yet? Huh? Huh? Why haven't you replied yet? Huh? Huh? Looks very much like it's set up like a text stream.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Oh Yes puleese.
> 
> I just tried the new ehMac version of PMing you... Did ya get it yet? Huh? Huh? Why haven't you replied yet? Huh? Huh? Looks very much like it's set up like a text stream.
> Hi Kim, it came in my email but I can’t seem to find it on the ehmac site.


----------



## Rps

Okay so this is weird, I tried a post to reply and the post is gone.


----------



## KC4

Click on your icon in the upper RH corner, You'll get a drop down list of options. Click Conversations.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Click on your icon in the upper RH corner, You'll get a drop down list of options. Click Conversations.


Got it .....thanx Kim


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> .That's a good philosophy Marc... I have had to do the same and probably should do even more of it.
> 
> Have you considered applying to tele-teach internationally? I wonder what the opportunities might be there. Where? Anywhere!
> 
> I just finished an online course that was organized out of Houston, TX, but the teacher was in Scotland. Students were mostly in Houston, but they could have been anywhere.


I have been applying to universities in the US as well as Canada, for teaching online courses in literacy education, history and political science. Still, so far no luck, even though I have been a teleprofessor since the Winter semester of 1997 ............. the early days of teleteaching. Such is Life.


----------



## groovetube

One issue is that, because of this situation, now there are so many who are looking for online teaching work as well. There are scores of professional drummers, many of whom normally wouldn't offer private lessons, now are. That will begin to change when (or if?) things begin to open up more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, is your daughter in any of these areas?

Province issues ‘almost a full lockdown’ on Halifax region as case count skyrockets (msn.com)


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy TLS Day.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, is your daughter in any of these areas?
> 
> Province issues ‘almost a full lockdown’ on Halifax region as case count skyrockets (msn.com)


Yup....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Happy TLS Day.
> View attachment 93867


Scintillate, scintillate globule vivific,
Fain twouldst I fathom thy nature specific
Lofty poised in ether capacious
Strongly resembling a gem carbonaceous


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup....


Sorry to hear this. The outbreak here in Halifax was brought in by a family from ON and who did not self-isolate and one of them had the virus.


----------



## groovetube

That’s too bad. Unfortunately, much of the suffering and loss is often brought about unhinking individuals who, for whatever their ill thought reasons, flaunt the rules. There are far too many stories here of this, our government(s) refusals to listen to medical experts (here) and of family tragedies. I don’t want this to be political I won’t name political parties etc but, suffice to say, much of my darker mood this week is about how much of this suffering we’re seeing was preventable.

anyway, the sun is shining, people are getting vaxxed, and I can only hope that some sense of sanity (not politic) will prevail and people, people will be ok. Because what good is an economy and jobs if so many die?

stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> That’s too bad. Unfortunately, much of the suffering and loss is often brought about unhinking individuals who, for whatever their ill thought reasons, flaunt the rules. There are far too many stories here of this, our government(s) refusals to listen to medical experts (here) and of family tragedies. I don’t want this to be political I won’t name political parties etc but, suffice to say, much of my darker mood this week is about how much of this suffering we’re seeing was preventable.
> 
> anyway, the sun is shining, people are getting vaxxed, and I can only hope that some sense of sanity (not politic) will prevail and people, people will be ok. Because what good is an economy and jobs if so many die?
> 
> stay safe everyone.


True. We shall see how this plays out. Our numbers today hit 44 new cases. We are going in the wrong direction after months and months of being careful.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Gang, 

Hope all are well. 
I received this mysterious image last night ..from who nose who? 








Very alarming.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Gang,
> 
> Hope all are well.
> I received this mysterious image last night ..from who nose who?
> View attachment 93868
> 
> Very alarming.


Nostril-damn-us?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Gang,
> 
> Hope all are well.
> I received this mysterious image last night ..from who nose who?
> View attachment 93868
> 
> Very alarming.


cute


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this. The outbreak here in Halifax was brought in by a family from ON and who did not self-isolate and one of them had the virus.


Risk Management 101....if something has to be done don’t make it voluntary....make it mandatory and enforce it......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Risk Management 101....if something has to be done don’t make it voluntary....make it mandatory and enforce it......


The government has not revealed how they got in or where they are now. We were doing so well with restrictions being lifted just prior to their illegal entry from ON into NS. Now we all suffer, especially those in the HRM.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The government has not revealed how they got in or where they are now. We were doing so well with restrictions being lifted just prior to their illegal entry from ON into NS. Now we all suffer, especially those in the HRM.


Well I’ll stay out of the political arena here...but much of what has happened could have been predicted 14 months ago. If I were running the Covid program we wouldn’t be near the mess we are in...the trouble is I would have to be locked in an armed encampment....no one wants what needs to be done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well I’ll stay out of the political arena here...but much of what has happened could have been predicted 14 months ago. If I were running the Covid program we wouldn’t be near the mess we are in...the trouble is I would have to be locked in an armed encampment....no one wants what needs to be done.


A wise decision. Let us talk of more relevant things for folks of our age .............. such as .................


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A wise decision. Let us talk of more relevant things for folks of our age .............. such as .................
> View attachment 93871


True dat for me daily...watching the Cubs/Brewers.....over in the second...15 / 2 Cubs..


----------



## KC4

Oh NO!!!!
Spolumbo- Right to Jail!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> True dat for me daily...watching the Cubs/Brewers.....over in the second...15 / 2 Cubs..


Quite the blowout. Now, can someone explain the meltdown of the NY Yanks??????


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Oh NO!!!!
> Spolumbo- Right to Jail!


Jail for glasses!?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Quite the blowout. Now, can someone explain the meltdown of the NY Yanks??????


Marc, Yanks are out of sync....they are a flow team. Remember they‘ve only played 17 games. They will kick in...To me, I also think Didi was a big loss...their pitching is average...but they have an ability to fill gaps unlike many teams. The real concern for me is the Mets first place on 13 games...but the followers have more wins....what the Mets can’t do is bring people home...too many left on base....the Yanks have a little of this.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Jail for glasses!?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 93872
> View attachment 93873


Jes! Right to jail!
Anyone who is a (Netflicks) Parks and Recreation series fan, might recognize the sound clip from a scene where a foreign dictator comes to visit and is explaining what people in his country are jailed for. Kacey borrowed the sound-clip to make the video ... So far this clip she's made has had more than 30K views.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, Yanks are out of sync....they are a flow team. Remember they‘ve only played 17 games. They will kick in...To me, I also think Didi was a big loss...their pitching is average...but they have an ability to fill gaps unlike many teams. The real concern for me is the Mets first place on 13 games...but the followers have more wins....what the Mets can’t do is bring people home...too many left on base....the Yanks have a little of this.


True. The Giants are hanging in there just below the surging LA Dodgers. Still, it is a long season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to get us up and on our way this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and sunny as we near 11AM. A fine day to work out in the garden after lunch.
Still, look at the calendar. Oy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, dull with a chance of rain today. Bit tired today...but the lawn awaits.....days like this I miss my condo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, dull with a chance of rain today. Bit tired today...but the lawn awaits.....days like this I miss my condo.


Some BT coffee to cheer you up, mon ami?
I just sent in an application for an online graduate teaching assignment at UPEI. It will be during the summer and be in the area of learning theory. Wish me luck.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Some BT coffee to cheer you up, mon ami?
> I just sent in an application for an online graduate teaching assignment at UPEI. It will be during the summer and be in the area of learning theory. Wish me luck.


Sending all my luck your way...hope you get it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sending all my luck your way...hope you get it.


Merci, mon ami. It looks like an interesting course. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. It looks like an interesting course. We shall see.


Funny it is UPEI, as I was looking at this program





__





Master in Global Affairs | University of Prince Edward Island







www.upei.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Funny it is UPEI, as I was looking at this program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master in Global Affairs | University of Prince Edward Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.upei.ca


Interesting. This is the online course for which I applied. Sessional Instructors - Faculty of Education (Summer 2021) | University of Prince Edward Island (upei.ca)


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. This is the online course for which I applied. Sessional Instructors - Faculty of Education (Summer 2021) | University of Prince Edward Island (upei.ca)


Now that seems right up your alley.....any network contacts there you might have built from your time at MUN


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now that seems right up your alley.....any network contacts there you might have built from your time at MUN


None at UPEI, just UNB and Acadia. Such is Life. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 

Good luck with the job app Marc - It does look like it's right up your area of speciality. 

Sorry about the lawn work Rp.....hopefully the weather stays nice for you. We have such a small lawn that a push mower does just fine. 

Well, the unfortunate news in my world is that Kacey and her BF are covid positive. This illustrates the flaw in the cohort system where if you live alone (as each of them do) you are allowed 2 cohorts. The only problem is that your live alone cohorts can also have 2 cohorts. So her BF's 2nd cohort tested positive, and then so did the BF and now, Kacey. 

So far, their symptoms aren't severe and they are all convalescing and isolating at home.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> None at UPEI, just UNB and Acadia. Such is Life. We shall see.


Ahhhhh,, but networks have networks......


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> 
> Good luck with the job app Marc - It does look like it's right up your area of speciality.
> 
> Sorry about the lawn work Rp.....hopefully the weather stays nice for you. We have such a small lawn that a push mower does just fine.
> 
> Well, the unfortunate news in my world is that Kacey and her BF are covid positive. This illustrates the flaw in the cohort system where if you live alone (as each of them do) you are allowed 2 cohorts. The only problem is that your live alone cohorts can also have 2 cohorts. So her BF's 2nd cohort tested positive, and then so did the BF and now, Kacey.
> 
> So far, their symptoms aren't severe and they are all convalescing and isolating at home.


Truly sorry to hear this news, Kim. Hopefully, Kacey and her boyfriend will pull through this quickly and without too much suffering.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Truly sorry to hear this news, Kim. Hopefully, Kacey and her boyfriend will pull through this quickly and without too much suffering.


Ditto here...hope things improve quickly...


----------



## pm-r

It seems like some good news and some bad news, with the possibility of a nice Summer job for Marc but some unfortunate Covid Positive results for others.

But have any other members being missing out on any e-mail notifications not happening for the last few days???

Everything seems to be in order on my end, but I have not received any e-mail notifications from ehMac from any of the threads that are marked In my ehMac settings as being followed for at least the last few days now that I think about it, maybe even longer.

Maybe this will start it to work again.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> It seems like some good news and some bad news, with the possibility of a nice Summer job for Marc but some unfortunate Covid Positive results for others.
> 
> But have any other members being missing out on any e-mail notifications not happening for the last few days???
> 
> Everything seems to be in order on my end, but I have not received any e-mail notifications from ehMac from any of the threads that are marked In my ehMac settings as being followed for at least the last few days now that I think about it, maybe even longer.
> 
> Maybe this will start it to work again.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, I haven’t noticed too many posts from you lately...how things?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems like some good news and some bad news, with the possibility of a nice Summer job for Marc but some unfortunate Covid Positive results for others.
> 
> But have any other members being missing out on any e-mail notifications not happening for the last few days???
> 
> Everything seems to be in order on my end, but I have not received any e-mail notifications from ehMac from any of the threads that are marked In my ehMac settings as being followed for at least the last few days now that I think about it, maybe even longer.
> 
> Maybe this will start it to work again.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I don't request any email notifications, Patrick, so I can't answer your question. Stay well and stay safe.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, I haven’t noticed too many posts from you lately...how things?



Yea... thanks Rp, that seems to have got the email notification going and working again.

I'm doing okay, and being very cautious regarding covid as I am already prone with my COPD and my swollen, numb feet and ankles and lower legs are still about the same which makes walking almost impossible, and it seems that gout has now invaded my hands to join the rheumatic arthritis that invaded them a year or two or so ago. But at least I can still use my mouse. So much for getting old!!!

As for mobility, I just ordered myself a folding three-wheeled electric mobility cart from China that should be getting shipped within a day or two. Then I should be able to join my wife with her new e-bike she just bought and do some outside excursions together.

Tracking down the mobility cart that I wanted that would meet my specifications and budget was a bit of a hassle and then when I finally settled on one and got down to ordering, I discovered it was not the correct model nor the correct price for that model that they had on their web page.
This is basically the unit that I have ordered, but unfortunately, just a bit heavier than I really wanted, but I shall overcome that obstacle:




__





Best Selling Lightweight Folding Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Car - Buy Mobility Scooter Electrically-operated Car Old People Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Scooter,Electric Convertible Car,Electric Car For Wheelchair User Product on Alibaba.com


Best Selling Lightweight Folding Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Car - Buy Mobility Scooter Electrically-operated Car Old People Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Scooter,Electric Convertible Car,Electric Car For Wheelchair User Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





Hopefully, it will work for my needs and meet my expectations. As Marc would say... We shall see...

But quite amazing how so many of the handicap places just gouge on their pricing and sell some of their products at such a ridiculous price by comparison, and most of the products they sell are already made in China anyway.

This unit is rated for 20km/hour and managing 20° slopes, and its larger weels should help with suspension and traction on rough gravel paths and uneven terrain. So a bit more than your normal more sedate and much slower Mall type cart!!! 😉 😉










- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yea... thanks Rp, that seems to have got the email notification going and working again.
> 
> I'm doing okay, and being very cautious regarding covid as I am already prone with my COPD and my swollen, numb feet and ankles and lower legs are still about the same which makes walking almost impossible, and it seems that gout has now invaded my hands to join the rheumatic arthritis that invaded them a year or two or so ago. But at least I can still use my mouse. So much for getting old!!!
> 
> As for mobility, I just ordered myself a folding three-wheeled electric mobility cart from China that should be getting shipped within a day or two. Then I should be able to join my wife with her new e-bike she just bought and do some outside excursions together.
> 
> Tracking down the mobility cart that I wanted that would meet my specifications and budget was a bit of a hassle and then when I finally settled on one and got down to ordering, I discovered it was not the correct model nor the correct price for that model that they had on their web page.
> This is basically the unit that I have ordered, but unfortunately, just a bit heavier than I really wanted, but I shall overcome that obstacle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Selling Lightweight Folding Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Car - Buy Mobility Scooter Electrically-operated Car Old People Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Scooter,Electric Convertible Car,Electric Car For Wheelchair User Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> 
> Best Selling Lightweight Folding Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Car - Buy Mobility Scooter Electrically-operated Car Old People Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Scooter,Electric Convertible Car,Electric Car For Wheelchair User Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.alibaba.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, it will work for my needs and meet my expectations. As Marc would say... We shall see...
> 
> But quite amazing how so many of the handicap places just gouge on their pricing and sell some of their products at such a ridiculous price by comparison, and most of the products they sell are already made in China anyway.
> 
> This unit is rated for 20km/hour and managing 20° slopes, and its larger weels should help with suspension and traction on rough gravel paths and uneven terrain. So a bit more than your normal more sedate and much slower Mall type cart!!! 😉 😉
> 
> View attachment 93876
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, in the words of our ancestors from the 1960s ............. "cool wheels". Someone in our neighborhood has a model similar to this one. He will sometimes pull into our driveway and just sit and look at our garden. I have opened up our back gate so he can motor in to see the flowers that are not visible from the road or driveway. He tells me that not being able to garden was one of the hardest things he had to give up due to mobility issues. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild (Easy Rider) (1969) - Bing video


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I have opened up our back gate so he can motor in to see the flowers that are not visible from the road or driveway. He tells me that not being able to garden was one of the hardest things he had to give up due to mobility issues



What a nice neat gesture Marc.

I thought I should add some video links that my wife's hopes I won't try mimicking, and there are lots of other crazier ones out there, but I thought these were pretty good:











*EDIT:*
And this one is amusing as well:
_*Off Road... Mobility Scooters? | Top Gear




*_


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Truly sorry to hear this news, Kim. Hopefully, Kacey and her boyfriend will pull through this quickly and without too much suffering.





Rps said:


> Ditto here...hope things improve quickly...


Thanks guys, me too.


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Yea... thanks Rp, that seems to have got the email notification going and working again.
> 
> I'm doing okay, and being very cautious regarding covid as I am already prone with my COPD and my swollen, numb feet and ankles and lower legs are still about the same which makes walking almost impossible, and it seems that gout has now invaded my hands to join the rheumatic arthritis that invaded them a year or two or so ago. But at least I can still use my mouse. So much for getting old!!!
> 
> As for mobility, I just ordered myself a folding three-wheeled electric mobility cart from China that should be getting shipped within a day or two. Then I should be able to join my wife with her new e-bike she just bought and do some outside excursions together.
> 
> Tracking down the mobility cart that I wanted that would meet my specifications and budget was a bit of a hassle and then when I finally settled on one and got down to ordering, I discovered it was not the correct model nor the correct price for that model that they had on their web page.
> This is basically the unit that I have ordered, but unfortunately, just a bit heavier than I really wanted, but I shall overcome that obstacle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Selling Lightweight Folding Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Car - Buy Mobility Scooter Electrically-operated Car Old People Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Scooter,Electric Convertible Car,Electric Car For Wheelchair User Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> 
> Best Selling Lightweight Folding Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Car - Buy Mobility Scooter Electrically-operated Car Old People Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Scooter,Electric Convertible Car,Electric Car For Wheelchair User Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.alibaba.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, it will work for my needs and meet my expectations. As Marc would say... We shall see...
> 
> But quite amazing how so many of the handicap places just gouge on their pricing and sell some of their products at such a ridiculous price by comparison, and most of the products they sell are already made in China anyway.
> 
> This unit is rated for 20km/hour and managing 20° slopes, and its larger weels should help with suspension and traction on rough gravel paths and uneven terrain. So a bit more than your normal more sedate and much slower Mall type cart!!! 😉 😉
> 
> View attachment 93876
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It may be just the perspective the photo of your cart was shot from, but it looks like the handlebars will be as high, if not higher than your shoulders.......like those custom Easy Rider Harleys.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Well, the unfortunate news in my world is that Kacey and her BF are covid positive. This illustrates the flaw in the cohort system where if you live alone (as each of them do) you are allowed 2 cohorts. The only problem is that your live alone cohorts can also have 2 cohorts. So her BF's 2nd cohort tested positive, and then so did the BF and now, Kacey.


I'm sorry to hear the bad news, but that seems such a stupid way to attempt to restrict the spread, no wonder Alberta is suffering so much if those are the sort of rules they are putting in place.

I guess it would work if some of or all of the cohorts weren't positive, and unfortunate the health authorities advocate that it is a safe method.

At least keeping an aspirin between a lady's knees is a better and more positive method at least for preventative birth control.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What a nice neat gesture Marc.
> 
> I thought I should add some video links that my wife's hopes I won't try mimicking, and there are lots of other crazier ones out there, but I thought these were pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> And this one is amusing as well:
> _*Off Road... Mobility Scooters? | Top Gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Go for it, Patrick. Give your wife a thrill with your expertise.

TOP10 Best Motorcycle Stunts StuntGP 2015 - YouTube


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> It may be just the perspective the photo of your cart was shot from, but it looks like the handlebars will be as high, if not higher than your shoulders.......like those custom Easy Rider Harleys.


I think you would find it is the perspective of the photo and the handlebars aren't much higher than the arm rests on the seat. Anyway I'm a biker from long ago and I preferred the Western handlebars as some were referred to, but none where the hands had to be higher than the elbows to hang on. Those were exhausting and also acted as bee/fly catchers when they flew up under the cuff of a long sleeve shirt!!!

I should be able to find a better picture somewhere that shows things in proportion.

EDIT:
Make note that the handlebars are telescoping adjustable for height.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> It may be just the perspective the photo of your cart was shot from,... like those custom Easy Rider Harleys.


This should give you a better idea of what it should look like even though this is a different brand and different model with a bit smaller wheels the general scooter size is close to being the same and the handlebars are telescoping and adjustable for height.












Here's the full fun ride-along video:






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Yea... thanks Rp, that seems to have got the email notification going and working again.
> 
> I'm doing okay, and being very cautious regarding covid as I am already prone with my COPD and my swollen, numb feet and ankles and lower legs are still about the same which makes walking almost impossible, and it seems that gout has now invaded my hands to join the rheumatic arthritis that invaded them a year or two or so ago. But at least I can still use my mouse. So much for getting old!!!
> 
> As for mobility, I just ordered myself a folding three-wheeled electric mobility cart from China that should be getting shipped within a day or two. Then I should be able to join my wife with her new e-bike she just bought and do some outside excursions together.
> 
> Tracking down the mobility cart that I wanted that would meet my specifications and budget was a bit of a hassle and then when I finally settled on one and got down to ordering, I discovered it was not the correct model nor the correct price for that model that they had on their web page.
> This is basically the unit that I have ordered, but unfortunately, just a bit heavier than I really wanted, but I shall overcome that obstacle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Selling Lightweight Folding Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Car - Buy Mobility Scooter Electrically-operated Car Old People Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Scooter,Electric Convertible Car,Electric Car For Wheelchair User Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> 
> Best Selling Lightweight Folding Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Car - Buy Mobility Scooter Electrically-operated Car Old People Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Scooter,Electric Convertible Car,Electric Car For Wheelchair User Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.alibaba.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, it will work for my needs and meet my expectations. As Marc would say... We shall see...
> 
> But quite amazing how so many of the handicap places just gouge on their pricing and sell some of their products at such a ridiculous price by comparison, and most of the products they sell are already made in China anyway.
> 
> This unit is rated for 20km/hour and managing 20° slopes, and its larger weels should help with suspension and traction on rough gravel paths and uneven terrain. So a bit more than your normal more sedate and much slower Mall type cart!!! 😉 😉
> 
> View attachment 93876
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I like the 3 wheeler Patrick....I think they are more stable than the 4 wheeler, as odd as that sounds.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I like the 3 wheeler Patrick....I think they are more stable than the 4 wheeler, as odd as that sounds.



I agree with you RP, but not what most say about three wheelers being more stable than the four wheelers, that doesn't seem to be the case but I think it could depend on who is the rider, and being an old bike and motorbike rider I don't think I will have any trouble besides which I wanted the extra maneuverability that the three wheelers have over the four-wheelers.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny morning here and coffee is brewing. Might take mine outside. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all to true for some.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Been having some fun conversations with anti-vaxxers and CoVid-deniers on Facebook for past couple of days. It’s amazing how people can see reality totally differently from one another even when they’re living in the same reality. I see them as gaslighting and they see me as gaslighting. The mind boggles.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but all to true for some.
> View attachment 93881


That’s almost in the “if I knew then what I know now” category.....I’d be happy if I know now what I knew then


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Been having some fun conversations with anti-vaxxers and CoVid-deniers on Facebook for past couple of days. It’s amazing how people can see reality totally differently from one another even when they’re living in the same reality. I see them as gaslighting and they see me as gaslighting. The mind boggles.


Frank you should read ( if you haven’t all ready ) Fantasyland......but to your point, “reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn’t go away”


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> #129,479 · 5 h ago
> Morning all. A fine sunny morning here and coffee is brewing. Might take mine outside. Enjoy.



Darn it... Again my followed ehMac threads have stopped sending me e-mail notices that some additional comments have been made In several that are marked as being followed.

Something else getting goofed up at the ehmac site.

We need the old Mayor back in charge and control!!! 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Been having some fun conversations with anti-vaxxers and CoVid-deniers on Facebook for past couple of days. It’s amazing how people can see reality totally differently from one another even when they’re living in the same reality. I see them as gaslighting and they see me as gaslighting. The mind boggles.


Frank, I am slowly coming around to the anti-vaxxer way of thinking. I do NOT want that micro microchip sent into my bloodstream to monitor my thoughts and when/if I am telling the truth to someone. I am scheduled to go in for a complete blood replacement transfusion next Thursday. Wish me luck.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I am scheduled to go in for a complete blood replacement transfusion next Thursday. Wish me luck.



Good luck with that Marc.
Is this a one-time thing or is it going to be an ongoing process?

Maybe you just need a huge stack of that famous New York pastrami to help get your blood into proper shape and condition. 😉 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good luck with that Marc.
> Is this a one-time thing or is it going to be an ongoing process?
> 
> Maybe you just need a huge stack of that famous New York pastrami to help get your blood into proper shape and condition. 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thanks, Patrick. The transfusions may have to be monthly until all signs of the microchip are gone from my body. I am going in for a colonoscopy on Thursday morning and that should help. I even ordered a special tin foil hat from Amazon.ca. That should help as well with any attempts at mind control. We shall see.
As for that famous New York pastrami, none is better than a sandwich from Katz's.

How Katz’s Became The Most Legendary Deli In NYC | Legendary Eats - YouTube 

Stay well and stay same, mon ami.

Sadly, the scheduled colonoscopy on this Thursday is real. So, really wish me luck about that since I have never had one before.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewing so enjoy your first cup for this new week.


----------



## Dr.G.

County resident named winner of Great Canadian Grilled Cheese Challenge - The Pictou Advocate 

We should start to serve this at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Frank, I am slowly coming around to the anti-vaxxer way of thinking. I do NOT want that micro microchip sent into my bloodstream to monitor my thoughts and when/if I am telling the truth to someone. I am scheduled to go in for a complete blood replacement transfusion next Thursday. Wish me luck.


I dunno. I can barely feel the tiny cameras and my 5G reception is much better after the shot.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Frank you should read ( if you haven’t all ready ) Fantasyland......but to your point, “reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn’t go away”


Well said, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was speaking to a friend re a colonoscopy and the "total purge" one has to go through the day before. He is my age and told me that he "eliminated" a dime he swallowed when he was five years old. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I was speaking to a friend re a colonoscopy and the "total purge" one has to go through the day before. He is my age and told me that he "eliminated" a dime he swallowed when he was five years old. We shall see.


Morning Marc....see, there is a song for everything...


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Patrick. The transfusions may have to be monthly until all signs of the microchip are gone from my body. I am going in for a colonoscopy on Thursday morning and that should help. I even ordered a special tin foil hat from Amazon.ca. That should help as well with any attempts at mind control. We shall see.



I am not sure whether you are joking about your transfusions and microchips and foil or not and maybe I missed something but your colonoscopy seems real so good luck with that.

I ended up with one last January/February when I was in the hospital and they were searching for a source of red blood cell leakage which they found and sealed up while they were poking around in there.

It's amazing how rotten the body can feel without enough red blood cells and hemoglobin to transport oxygen throughout the body. It felt as though I was drowning until they got it fixed and the body replenished with hemoglobin and red blood cells after multiple transfusions of each.

Let's hope they find everything is okay with you and no sign of any leaks. 😉

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I am not sure whether you are joking about your transfusions and microchips and foil or not and maybe I missed something but your colonoscopy seems real so good luck with that.
> 
> I ended up with one last January/February when I was in the hospital and they were searching for a source of red blood cell leakage which they found and sealed up while they were poking around in there.
> 
> It's amazing how rotten the body can feel without enough red blood cells and hemoglobin to transport oxygen throughout the body. It felt as though I was drowning until they got it fixed and the body replenished with hemoglobin and red blood cells after multiple transfusions of each.
> 
> Let's hope they find everything is okay with you and no sign of any leaks. 😉
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


"I am not sure whether you are joking about your transfusions and microchips and foil or not and maybe I missed something but your colonoscopy seems real so good luck with that." Joking about the chips/transfusions/tin foil hats ................. but all too true about my colonoscopy on Thursday morning.

Sorry to hear about your blood situation. Stay well and stay safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## talonracer

Dr.G. said:


> Aftrernoon, tr. How is Life treating you these days?


Howdy Dr.G, long time no chat. Trying to stay well and sane(ish) as possible these days. Hope all is great on your side of the country!


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> Howdy Dr.G, long time no chat. Trying to stay well and sane(ish) as possible these days. Hope all is great on your side of the country!


Merci, mon ami. All goes well here in Lunenburg, NS, but I can't say the same about the Halifax metro area.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning here. I shall get the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet morning here. I shall get the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, will be 28c here today,.....so I can finish my back lawn. Definitely BBQ weather.
Man that NL West is a fun division to watch.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will be 28c here today,.....so I can finish my back lawn. Definitely BBQ weather.
> Man that NL West is a fun division to watch.....


Yes, the Giants finally caught up with the Dodgers, and the Mets are leading the NL East. At least the Jays are ahead of the Yanks in the AL East.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, the Giants finally caught up with the Dodgers, and the Mets are leading the NL East. At least the Jays are ahead of the Yanks in the AL East.


Ahhhh the Yanks....don’t wake the sleeping giant.....the Mets are in statistical trouble...SABR guys are noting the high LOB rate....it will eventually catch up if they don’t improve.


----------



## groovetube

Sorry to hear KC4 your family getting covid. Really hope all is ok.

Marc Ive eaten at Katz's many times, love it. Hope all is well. Hoping for better days here in Toronto. We're ok, thinking about those who are not.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Sorry to hear KC4 your family getting covid. Really hope all is ok.
> 
> Marc Ive eaten at Katz's many times, love it. Hope all is well. Hoping for better days here in Toronto. We're ok, thinking about those who are not.


Glad to hear you and yours are well Tim....it’s a little scary here but hopefully things will improve. Basically we only go out when we have to, stay 10 feet away from others and wear masks and wash our hands. People are really good where I live when you are out walking...we each take turns avoiding each other on the sidewalks....with no issue...but we have space here, it would almost be impossible to keep a 10ft rule walking in downtown Toronto I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Sorry to hear KC4 your family getting covid. Really hope all is ok.
> 
> Marc Ive eaten at Katz's many times, love it. Hope all is well. Hoping for better days here in Toronto. We're ok, thinking about those who are not.


Yes, Katz's is a classic spot to eat in NYC. Stay well and stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Ahhhh the Yanks....don’t wake the sleeping giant.....the Mets are in statistical trouble...SABR guys are noting the high LOB rate....it will eventually catch up if they don’t improve.


Let the SF Giants roll on to victory this year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Glad to hear you and yours are well Tim....it’s a little scary here but hopefully things will improve. Basically we only go out when we have to, stay 10 feet away from others and wear masks and wash our hands. People are really good where I live when you are out walking...we each take turns avoiding each other on the sidewalks....with no issue...but we have space here, it would almost be impossible to keep a 10ft rule walking in downtown Toronto I think.


Very smart, Rp. Sadly, things are spinning out of control in the Halifax region of NS. Hope your daughter's family is well and safe.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Very smart, Rp. Sadly, things are spinning out of control in the Halifax region of NS. Hope your daughter's family is well and safe.


They seem to be thanx Marc....we can ride this out if we just follow the rules I tell my grandkids...”when you go out to play and you see people you stay 10 feet away..and we never have to ask where are your masks....and when you come in, before you begin you wash your hands”. I use this rhyme every time I say good bye to them on the phone or in my YouTubes...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> They seem to be thanx Marc....we can ride this out if we just follow the rules I tell my grandkids...”when you go out to play and you see people you stay 10 feet away..and we never have to ask where are your masks....and when you come in, before you begin you wash your hands”. I use this rhyme every time I say good bye to them on the phone or in my YouTubes...


A fine idea. Our premier is livid that the family from ON came here and started this outbreak, and he is angry with the folks from NS who ignored the rules and associated with them. We now have had more positive cases in the past week than we had in the past year.  Luckily, only one recent case in all of Lunenburg County for the past few months.


----------



## groovetube

Its a little tense down here. Vaccine rollout is quite literally the Wild West, no one seems to be in charge. And the feds are sending in the army medical teams now as we are overwhelmed.

Stay safe and glad the weather at least is starting to get there.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Its a little tense down here. Vaccine rollout is quite literally the Wild West, no one seems to be in charge. And the feds are sending in the army medical teams now as we are overwhelmed.
> 
> Stay safe and glad the weather at least is starting to get there.


Luckily, our vaccine roll out appointment situation is doing well here in NS. I hear that NL sent in a team of 9 to help your situation, including the wife of their premier.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yea... thanks Rp, that seems to have got the email notification going and working again.
> 
> I'm doing okay, and being very cautious regarding covid as I am already prone with my COPD and my swollen, numb feet and ankles and lower legs are still about the same which makes walking almost impossible, and it seems that gout has now invaded my hands to join the rheumatic arthritis that invaded them a year or two or so ago. But at least I can still use my mouse. So much for getting old!!!
> 
> As for mobility, I just ordered myself a folding three-wheeled electric mobility cart from China that should be getting shipped within a day or two. Then I should be able to join my wife with her new e-bike she just bought and do some outside excursions together.
> 
> Tracking down the mobility cart that I wanted that would meet my specifications and budget was a bit of a hassle and then when I finally settled on one and got down to ordering, I discovered it was not the correct model nor the correct price for that model that they had on their web page.
> This is basically the unit that I have ordered, but unfortunately, just a bit heavier than I really wanted, but I shall overcome that obstacle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Selling Lightweight Folding Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Car - Buy Mobility Scooter Electrically-operated Car Old People Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Scooter,Electric Convertible Car,Electric Car For Wheelchair User Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> 
> Best Selling Lightweight Folding Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Car - Buy Mobility Scooter Electrically-operated Car Old People Three-wheeled Scooter Electric Scooter,Electric Convertible Car,Electric Car For Wheelchair User Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.alibaba.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, it will work for my needs and meet my expectations. As Marc would say... We shall see...
> 
> But quite amazing how so many of the handicap places just gouge on their pricing and sell some of their products at such a ridiculous price by comparison, and most of the products they sell are already made in China anyway.
> 
> This unit is rated for 20km/hour and managing 20° slopes, and its larger weels should help with suspension and traction on rough gravel paths and uneven terrain. So a bit more than your normal more sedate and much slower Mall type cart!!! 😉 😉
> 
> View attachment 93876
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


A neighbor wants to buy one of these since he does not feel safe on one with three wheels. His wife tells him that it is too big. I doubt he would be allowed to drive around Lunenburg on our public roads.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A neighbor wants to buy one of these since he does not feel safe on one with three wheels. His wife tells him that it is too big. I doubt he would be allowed to drive around Lunenburg on our public roads.
> View attachment 93882



Now that is a completely different calibre of vehicle, four-wheel cart on steroids as they say, and no doubt gasoline/diesel powered.

I started looking into some of the municipal and provincial rules and regulations governing battery-operated carts and scooters as they might apply to our area and I must say it is like trying to pull a tooth with a pair of greasy rusty pliers. Pretty pathetic actually. 

There is one person using an electric type cart I see occasionally going to the corner store and they are all over the actual roadway, but I guess they are considered safe or exempt because they have a fluorescent orange flag on a pole flapping away attached to their cart. 😉

I am interested to know what kind of scooter the kid is using that flies past our place in the morning I guess on his way to school, he flies by faster than most cars do but appears quite safe and stable. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Now that is a completely different calibre of vehicle, four-wheel cart on steroids as they say, and no doubt gasoline/diesel powered.
> 
> I started looking into some of the municipal and provincial rules and regulations governing battery-operated carts and scooters as they might apply to our area and I must say it is like trying to pull a tooth with a pair of greasy rusty pliers. Pretty pathetic actually.
> 
> There is one person using an electric type cart I see occasionally going to the corner store and they are all over the actual roadway, but I guess they are considered safe or exempt because they have a fluorescent orange flag on a pole flapping away attached to their cart. 😉
> 
> I am interested to know what kind of scooter the kid is using that flies past our place in the morning I guess on his way to school, he flies by faster than most cars do but appears quite safe and stable.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


There is a man who has a traditional scooter with a tall orange flag on it. He does not go too fast down the road, but he does seem to get around quite well. The sidewalks in town here are all scooter-safe so there are no curbs at either end to help those on a scooter or wheel chair.


----------



## talonracer

Left the house for the first time in a while today. Went for maybe a 45 minute drive. Didn't really have a destination, didn't stop anywhere - but still, it was nice to escape for a bit. Stay well, people.


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> Left the house for the first time in a while today. Went for maybe a 45 minute drive. Didn't really have a destination, didn't stop anywhere - but still, it was nice to escape for a bit. Stay well, people.


My wife and I do that every week or so. Seeing the scenery without getting out of the car protects our bubble.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The sidewalks in town here are all scooter-safe so there are no curbs at either end to help those on a scooter or wheel chair.


It sounds like the municipality actually put some thought into their sidewalk design which is nice to see happening.

It seems that most local municipalities and provinces don't even seem to have a proper name for the three and four-wheel mobility carts, petroleum-fueled or battery-powered, and just class them as "*motorized wheelchairs" *but provide a picture of what most people call a battery-powered cart:










At least they've provided some sort of guidelines, but not quite sure on how the local police forces deal with such guidelines and rules: 

_*Rules for using motorized wheelchairs*_
You don’t need a driver’s licence to drive a motorized wheelchair.
Vehicle registration, licence plates and insurance are also not required.
Motorized wheelchairs can be used on sidewalks or roads, following the same rules as pedestrians.
A motorized wheelchair may only be operated for the purposes for which it was designed.








Motorized wheelchairs


You can drive a motorized wheelchair in B.C. without a drivers licence, plates or insurance.




www.icbc.com





And describe and list them here as "Motorized wheelchairs" under the "Low-powered vehicles" heading:








Low-powered vehicles


Find out the rules for operating low powered vehicles such as mopeds and pocket bikes on B.C. roads.




www.icbc.com





I think a lot of golfers would be quite upset with their description of their _electric golf carts_ as _Motorized wheelchairs_!!! 😉

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sounds like the municipality actually put some thought into their sidewalk design which is nice to see happening.
> 
> It seems that most local municipalities and provinces don't even seem to have a proper name for the three and four-wheel mobility carts, petroleum-fueled or battery-powered, and just class them as "*motorized wheelchairs" *but provide a picture of what most people call a battery-powered cart:
> View attachment 93886
> 
> 
> 
> At least they've provided some sort of guidelines, but not quite sure on how the local police forces deal with such guidelines and rules:
> 
> _*Rules for using motorized wheelchairs*_
> You don’t need a driver’s licence to drive a motorized wheelchair.
> Vehicle registration, licence plates and insurance are also not required.
> Motorized wheelchairs can be used on sidewalks or roads, following the same rules as pedestrians.
> A motorized wheelchair may only be operated for the purposes for which it was designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motorized wheelchairs
> 
> 
> You can drive a motorized wheelchair in B.C. without a drivers licence, plates or insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.icbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And describe and list them here as "Motorized wheelchairs" under the "Low-powered vehicles" heading:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low-powered vehicles
> 
> 
> Find out the rules for operating low powered vehicles such as mopeds and pocket bikes on B.C. roads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.icbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of golfers would be quite upset with their description of their _electric golf carts_ as _Motorized wheelchairs_!!! 😉
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, in my area of Lunenburg, called New Town, there are not many sidewalks just wider roads for bikes and small motorized vehicles and wheel chairs that are electric. In Old Town, the sidewalks have ramps at either end to allow for easy access.


----------



## MacDoc

too true


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I begin "the purge". Wish me luck.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Left the house for the first time in a while today. Went for maybe a 45 minute drive. Didn't really have a destination, didn't stop anywhere - but still, it was nice to escape for a bit. Stay well, people.


True that!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing as I begin "the purge". Wish me luck.


Been there, not pleasant but good luck on the scope.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

We are back online at school for the next two weeks. Biggest problem is that there are not enough subs when teachers have to quarantine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Been there, not pleasant but good luck on the scope.


Thanks, Rp. You might have to be on coffee making detail tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> We are back online at school for the next two weeks. Biggest problem is that there are not enough subs when teachers have to quarantine.


Same here, Frank. I actually looked into online subbing when I was no longer able to go to our local school as a volunteer. Problem was that the NS Dept. of Education wanted a copy of my undergrad transcripts. I told them that I graduated in 1970 and they were not available. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, Frank. I actually looked into online subbing when I was no longer able to go to our local school as a volunteer. Problem was that the NS Dept. of Education wanted a copy of my undergrad transcripts. I told them that I graduated in 1970 and they were not available. Such is Life.


I’ve been looking at the Great Books program at St Thomas in NB....they asked for my HS info...same boat hoping my B’Ed and TESL and CERTESL will do.....hoping I don’t have to take the English Competency Tests.....now that would be embarrassing......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’ve been looking at the Great Books program at St Thomas in NB....they asked for my HS info...same boat hoping my B’Ed and TESL and CERTESL will do.....hoping I don’t have to take the English Competency Tests.....now that would be embarrassing......


I said that I might be able to get some info re my doctorate from the Univ. of Georgia, but that was back in 1977. I have a clean bill of health from the RCMP, but that is not enough. When I became a Canadian citizen I took the citizenship test. I breezed through it. but was told that I only scored 15%. The tester asked "Where did you come from?" I replied "I came to Canada from Georgia." He thought I meant The Republic of Georgia in the old USSR. He asked if I spoke any English and could I read English. I said "Yes, I am a professor of literacy education at Memorial University." He was perplexed. I told him that I came to Canada from The State of Georgia in the US as a landed immigrant. They I noticed that he had place the wrong answer template on my test. I told him that he put template A on my test, but my test was test B. He switched the templates and discovered that the circles on my template and my fill ins on my test matched exactly. I got a 100% score.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Well sh!t. Now I have to quarantine for two weeks because a student in pne of my classes tested positive for CoVid. It’s the gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well sh!t. Now I have to quarantine for two weeks because a student in pne of my classes tested positive for CoVid. It’s the gift that just keeps on giving.


Sorry to hear this, Frank. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Frank. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Thanks. On the plus side, I won’t have to commute for a little while. But I will be teaching my classes from my desk at
home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Thanks. On the plus side, I won’t have to commute for a little while. But I will be teaching my classes from my desk at
> home.


Stay well and stay safe, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall get coffee brewing before I head out to the hospital. I shall be able to have some this afternoon. Later.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I shall get coffee brewing before I head out to the hospital. I shall be able to have some this afternoon. Later.


Take care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Take care.


Thanks, Rp. All went well. Nothing found.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Rp. All went well. Nothing found.


Great news....that’s what we like to hear!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Great news....that’s what we like to hear!


The doctor scared me when he said that the first look was negative. I interpreted that as bad news. Then he explained that positive news as the bad news. Does not make sense, but I am glad nothing was found.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The doctor scared me when he said that the first look was negative. I interpreted that as bad news. Then he explained that positive news as the bad news. Does not make sense, but I am glad nothing was found.


Wondering if he had tunnel vision?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Wondering if he had tunnel vision?


The view on the TV was amazing


----------



## groovetube

Always some arsehole on tv eh?

sorry I’ll see myself out.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well sh!t. Now I have to quarantine for two weeks because a student in pne of my classes tested positive for CoVid. It’s the gift that just keeps on giving.



How many others were affected... and do they need to go through the same quarantine procedure...???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Always some arsehole on tv eh?
> 
> sorry I’ll see myself out.


😉 ... and the subject matter isn't much better... or maybe one could say it's all the same sort of sh*t if there was even anything left to compare... 😉


----------



## KC4

Hello gang,
Just letting you know that my daughter is doing okay with covid. For whatever reason, for her the illness never manifested itself in anything more miserable than a slightly above average flu. She still cannot smell or taste anything. 

Her boyfriend's experience with it however, was much more severe. He started to cough, and in his opinion, worse than he'd ever coughed before. He could not stop. Despite his horrible coughing jags, and thinking he was not getting enough oxygen, he refused to call ambulance for himself.........until it got bad enough that he did in desperation. Here's the sobering part - the ambulance came, assessed him and advised him that there was nothing more they could do for him, nor could the hospital, should he go there.....so they left him to tough it out on his own. Thankfully he did, and seems to be on the path to recovery.

Frank - sorry to hear that you may have been exposed -are you required to be Covid tested? I hope your quarantine is uneventful.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello gang,
> Just letting you know that my daughter is doing okay with covid. For whatever reason, for her the illness never manifested itself in anything more miserable than a slightly above average flu. She still cannot smell or taste anything.
> 
> Her boyfriend's experience with it however, was much more severe. He started to cough, and in his opinion, worse than he'd ever coughed before. He could not stop. Despite his horrible coughing jags, and thinking he was not getting enough oxygen, he refused to call ambulance for himself.........until it got bad enough that he did in desperation. Here's the sobering part - the ambulance came, assessed him and advised him that there was nothing more they could do for him, nor could the hospital, should he go there.....so they left him to tough it out on his own. Thankfully he did, and seems to be on the path to recovery.
> 
> Frank - sorry to hear that you may have been exposed -are you required to be Covid tested? I hope your quarantine is uneventful.


Good to hear about Kacey, Kim, but the story you share about her boyfriend is shocking.


----------



## Dr.G.

I want to get on that road that Saul in the Bible was on. The road to De-Mask Us


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> How many others were affected... and do they need to go through the same quarantine procedure...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


In this case, all of the students are already working from home (due mostly to a shortage of subs) so I think the addition of one other teacher and myself to the quarantine list was not a huge difference, but apparently something like 43% of our staff are off in a school of 1400 students. The minister just announced that all 7-12 students in my district and several others would be online for the next two weeks seems to have lengthened our time online by another week. Not crazy about that but we’ll get by.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

KC4 said:


> Hello gang,
> Just letting you know that my daughter is doing okay with covid. For whatever reason, for her the illness never manifested itself in anything more miserable than a slightly above average flu. She still cannot smell or taste anything.
> 
> Her boyfriend's experience with it however, was much more severe. He started to cough, and in his opinion, worse than he'd ever coughed before. He could not stop. Despite his horrible coughing jags, and thinking he was not getting enough oxygen, he refused to call ambulance for himself.........until it got bad enough that he did in desperation. Here's the sobering part - the ambulance came, assessed him and advised him that there was nothing more they could do for him, nor could the hospital, should he go there.....so they left him to tough it out on his own. Thankfully he did, and seems to be on the path to recovery.
> 
> Frank - sorry to hear that you may have been exposed -are you required to be Covid tested? I hope your quarantine is uneventful.


Not required, no, but I did anyway this afternoon. Had the long stock version that tickles your brain and makes you feel like you fell backwards into a swimming pool, and then your nose tingles for about 15 minutes afterward. Yeah, that was fun. At least it was quick. Results in 2-3 days.

Glad to hear your daughter and her boyfriend are on the mend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning. Still, coffee is brewing to help us all get going today. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear about Kacey, Kim, but the story you share about her boyfriend is shocking.


Yeah, it sure is. 

I think the situation was that he thought he was low on oxygen but he really wasn't, not at least significantly enough for the EMT's to administer O2. The boyfriend isn't asthmatic and I think anyone who hasn't lived with being chronically short of breath must understandibly tend to panic when they experience that suffocating sensation for the first time in their lives. 

Old asthmatics like myself aren't overly concerned with the sensation (perhaps when we should be). "Ah, my O2 sat is down to 82%? Cool. Cool... Can I get a sandwich over here?"


----------



## KC4

Freddie_Biff said:


> Not required, no, but I did anyway this afternoon. Had the long stock version that tickles your brain and makes you feel like you fell backwards into a swimming pool, and then your nose tingles for about 15 minutes afterward. Yeah, that was fun. At least it was quick. Results in 2-3 days.
> 
> Glad to hear your daughter and her boyfriend are on the mend.


Yeah the test is not pleasant, but mercifully quick. I had a test too after being very briefly exposed to my daughter (after she was exposed and before she knew) when she came to pick up her little dog that I was baby-sitting for her. Thankfully negative. 

Now I am wondering...am I negative because I didn't receive the virus from being exposed to her, or..... I did receive the virus from her, but because I had the 1st Pfizer vaccine, it didn't turn into an infection?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> I think the situation was that he thought he was low on oxygen but he really wasn't, not at least significantly enough for the EMT's to administer O2. The boyfriend isn't asthmatic and I think anyone who hasn't lived with being chronically short of breath must understandibly tend to panic when they experience that suffocating sensation for the first time in their lives.
> 
> Old asthmatics like myself aren't overly concerned with the sensation (perhaps when we should be). "Ah, my O2 sat is down to 82%? Cool. Cool... Can I get a sandwich over here?"


There is truth in what you say....experience can be a very cruel mistress.....oh, I hear I can’t use that gender biased word anymore ( it appears there isn’t a proper male equivalent ) so maybe I should say cruel companion.


----------



## groovetube

Hope your family members are ok kc4, sounds like so far they are. This is a scary and unpredictable virus.

still trying to navigate the hunger games of vaccine appointments down here. Trying to get an appt for my wife who is 50, there are none and one has to drive around the city visiting pharmacies to see if they have any, or face the massive overnight lines ups this whole thing has become an even bigger farce now they announced they would open up the age ranges even more. People in their 50s still can’t get one. And we’re a couple streets from a ‘hot zone’.

I’ll breathe easier when she gets one.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> I think the situation was that he thought he was low on oxygen but he really wasn't, not at least significantly enough for the EMT's to administer O2. The boyfriend isn't asthmatic and I think anyone who hasn't lived with being chronically short of breath must understandibly tend to panic when they experience that suffocating sensation for the first time in their lives.
> 
> Old asthmatics like myself aren't overly concerned with the sensation (perhaps when we should be). "Ah, my O2 sat is down to 82%? Cool. Cool... Can I get a sandwich over here?"


I hear you, Kim. I have had asthma since I was 8. Thought I had COPD earlier this year, but it was just fluid buildup around my heart and lungs. Still, it was a scary feeling.

What sort of sandwich did you have in mind, Kim? We can do all of them.

deli sandwiches - Bing images


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I hear you, Kim. I have had asthma since I was 8. Thought I had COPD earlier this year, but it was just fluid buildup around my heart and lungs. Still, it was a scary feeling.
> 
> What sort of sandwich did you have in mind, Kim? We can do all of them.
> 
> deli sandwiches - Bing images


I guess you could say , “you’re my hero”.......


----------



## Rps

Now this is a fish https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/giant-sturgeon-100-years-old-detroit-river-1.6009186


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing on this quiet first day of May. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

If any of you have ever been to the Calgary Zoo and walked across their bridge from one side of the zoo to the other .............. and who did not have to be lead all the way (like myself), or who are fearful of any sort of bridge walking, you will understand why I have to take deep breaths while watching this video clip. I almost had to be rescued half way across the bridge that is at The Plains of Abraham in Quebec City.  

Massive pedestrian bridge opens in Portugal | CBC.ca


----------



## groovetube

I’m no fan of heights either. This looks insane


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> If any of you have ever been to the Calgary Zoo and walked across their bridge from one side of the zoo to the other .............. and who did not have to be lead all the way (like myself), or who are fearful of any sort of bridge walking, you will understand why I have to take deep breaths while watching this video clip. I almost had to be rescued half way across the bridge that is at The Plains of Abraham in Quebec City.
> 
> Massive pedestrian bridge opens in Portugal | CBC.ca


I’m with you there...heights are not my thing


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I’m no fan of heights either. This looks insane


True dat......I still don’t get why people walk on the glass floor of the CN Tower....


----------



## groovetube

I have done that a number of times, it isn’t too bad. Maybe at first…


----------



## OldeBullDust

groovetube said:


> I have done that a number of times, it isn’t too bad. Maybe at first…


G'Morning All
I'd like to inject a bit of humour here, just to balance off some of the miserable weather we've had lately.

Points to Ponder ( stolen from a very old newspaper)

What happens if you get scared half-to-death Twice?

If everything seems to be going well, you've obviously over-looked something!

Plan to be spontaneous tomorrow

I drive way too fast to worry about cholesterol.

And that is... something


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> G'Morning All
> I'd like to inject a bit of humour here, just to balance off some of the miserable weather we've had lately.
> 
> Points to Ponder ( stolen from a very old newspaper)
> 
> What happens if you get scared half-to-death Twice?
> 
> If everything seems to be going well, you've obviously over-looked something!
> 
> Plan to be spontaneous tomorrow
> 
> I drive way too fast to worry about cholesterol.
> 
> And that is... something


Morning Bill....how things? We are cooler here with a mix of sun and cloud. Sounds like you guys were hammered with wind, rain...and did I hear snow as well?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing on this quiet first day of May. Enjoy.


Whatever happened to the May Day Festivities...????









The Pagan Spring Fertility Rituals: Origins of May Day | WilderUtopia


May Day (May 1) the return of spring, with pagan origins in ancient Roman agricultural fertility rituals, and later Celtic Beltane and Germanic Walpurgis




www.wilderutopia.com













May Day: A Bawdy Festival of Fertility


This May Day let us pay tribute to the Earth Mother and Her daughter goddesses of green growth by planting May trees and flowers and then dancing around them to celebrate the lovely, lusty miracle of life.




www.huffpost.com






Nearly all May 1 Celebrations seem to have died away or have been cancelled for the last several years, especially if they had any sexual overtones which are a bit odd as that is where how and why most of them started. 😉











- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang! May Day! May Day! 

I'm not much for heights either.... I can't get close to the edge of anything without an overwhelming feeling of vertigo or strangely, my feet tingling... It's like they are telling me to GET BACK! GET BACK!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> ... I still don’t get why people walk on the glass floor of the CN Tower....



Maybe It's in order to test out their Depends... ???? 😧 😧


----------



## groovetube

I don’t think it’s that bad. Kinda when you first step out on it, but you quickly realize you’re safe inside a very thick building. These bridges and others like them, the open air thing yikes. Not for me


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Whatever happened to the May Day Festivities...????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pagan Spring Fertility Rituals: Origins of May Day | WilderUtopia
> 
> 
> May Day (May 1) the return of spring, with pagan origins in ancient Roman agricultural fertility rituals, and later Celtic Beltane and Germanic Walpurgis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wilderutopia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May Day: A Bawdy Festival of Fertility
> 
> 
> This May Day let us pay tribute to the Earth Mother and Her daughter goddesses of green growth by planting May trees and flowers and then dancing around them to celebrate the lovely, lusty miracle of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly all May 1 Celebrations seem to have died away or have been cancelled for the last several years, especially if they had any sexual overtones which are a bit odd as that is where how and why most of them started. 😉
> 
> View attachment 93889
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick with all the stuff going on I think people are confusing May Day with May Day


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick with all the stuff going on I think people are confusing May Day with May Day



Marc, I think you are going to confuse things further with your May Day comment... 😉


- Patrick
=======-


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I have done that a number of times, it isn’t too bad. Maybe at first…


Good for you. However, you shall walk alone if I am with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, I think you are going to confuse things further with your May Day comment... 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======-


All I did was wish everyone a good first day of May with some freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick with all the stuff going on I think people are confusing May Day with May Day



And I wonder how many actually know the difference between and when to use MAYDAY and/or PAN-PAN???

Of course, neither are of any real value unless repeated three times in a row, so "May Day" should be quite clear as to its meaning in a normal conversation. 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet Sunday here. Coffee is brewing and thoughts of possible brunch possibilities come to mind. Enjoy. Stay well and stay safe.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet Sunday here. Coffee is brewing and thoughts of possible brunch possibilities come to mind. Enjoy. Stay well and stay safe.


Morning Marc, a bit warmer here today but rain on the horizon. Wasn’t a bad night sport-wise for me as the Mets and Leafs both won


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 
Another warmish and mostly sunny day here in Calgary. 

It's hard not to get too ambitious in the yard/garden yet....Most everything is coming up and greening and the garden beds clear and warming up. BUT! But...we have learned time and time again that there is still a real chance of a hard frost or even freeze...and that would wipe out any seedlings/bedding plants and new growth...plus, the good bugs need the leaf litter to be undisturbed a bit longer. I am an organic gardener and the good bugs are part of my gardening team. 

So patience is key.....(sigh). 

I attended an online hummingbird seminar a few days ago - I'm going to try to set up to attract them to my yard ...I will have a lot of flowers to offer but I also but I have a few handicaps.... I don't live within a mile of a natural water source and I have two Magpie families that frequent my yard. Hummers usually scout locations within a mile of natural water sources and magpies are a predator to them.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> Another warmish and mostly sunny day here in Calgary.
> 
> It's hard not to get too ambitious in the yard/garden yet....Most everything is coming up and greening and the garden beds clear and warming up. BUT! But...we have learned time and time again that there is still a real chance of a hard frost or even freeze...and that would wipe out any seedlings/bedding plants and new growth...plus, the good bugs need the leaf litter to be undisturbed a bit longer. I am an organic gardener and the good bugs are part of my gardening team.
> 
> So patience is key.....(sigh).
> 
> I attended an online hummingbird seminar a few days ago - I'm going to try to set up to attract them to my yard ...I will have a lot of flowers to offer but I also but I have a few handicaps.... I don't live within a mile of a natural water source and I have two Magpie families that frequent my yard. Hummers usually scout locations within a mile of natural water sources and magpies are a predator to them.


I always think of Magpies as Crows in formal wear......


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I always think of Magpies as Crows in formal wear......


Hahah. Yep - They are all wearing little tuxedos....

Much to the chagrin of one of my less favourite neighbours, I feed them too. I really enjoy the whole Corvidae family of birds...had a wonderfully smart pet crow once when I was a youth and lived out in the country.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hahah. Yep - They are all wearing little tuxedos....
> 
> Much to the chagrin of one of my less favourite neighbours, I feed them too. I really enjoy the whole Corvidae family of birds...had a wonderfully smart pet crow once when I was a youth and lived out in the country.


I have Jays, Cardinals and the occasional Nut Hatch.....and....the odd Eagle.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I have Jays, Cardinals and the occasional Nut Hatch.....and....the odd Eagle.


Jays are also a member of the Corvine family. Do you have a bird feeder? And if so, does Don Felder eat much?


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> I don't live within a mile of a natural water source and I have two Magpie families that frequent my yard. Hummers usually scout locations within a mile of natural water sources and magpies are a predator to them.


A nice large birdbath or small pond, maybe with a small solar fountain to help keep the water fresh certainly comes to mind. But keep the water fresh and clean. 😉

Some of our hummingbirds will often come and hover in the spray when we are hand watering in our garden with a spray nozzle attached. I don't think we have magpies here, at least I have never seen one. 

What about feeding the magpies so that they might tend to leave the Hummers alone???? 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> A nice large birdbath or small pond, maybe with a small solar fountain to help keep the water fresh certainly comes to mind. But keep the water fresh and clean. 😉
> 
> Some of our hummingbirds will often come and hover in the spray when we are hand watering in our garden with a spray nozzle attached. I don't think we have magpies here, at least I have never seen one.
> 
> What about feeding the magpies so that they might tend to leave the Hummers alone????
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thanks Patrick, 

I do have a large bird bath with a solar water wiggler to attract birds and discourage mosquitoes. I do my best to keep the water topped up and fresh as I know that dirty water (and feeders) can spread disease. 

I do already feed the magpies with dog kibble, suet, some kitchen leftovers etc. My concern is that the scouting hummingbird might spy the feeding magpies and write my yard off as a desirable option. 

That's cool that you have hummers hovering in the garden hose spray.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Jays are also a member of the Corvine family. Do you have a bird feeder? And if so, does Don Felder
> 
> No they don’t eat Frey’d food.


----------



## groovetube

One of my favorite far sides of all time. I used to have this in a post card of sorts in the late 80s I think, and couldn’t find it. Timely, but without comment


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> Another warmish and mostly sunny day here in Calgary.
> 
> It's hard not to get too ambitious in the yard/garden yet....Most everything is coming up and greening and the garden beds clear and warming up. BUT! But...we have learned time and time again that there is still a real chance of a hard frost or even freeze...and that would wipe out any seedlings/bedding plants and new growth...plus, the good bugs need the leaf litter to be undisturbed a bit longer. I am an organic gardener and the good bugs are part of my gardening team.
> 
> So patience is key.....(sigh).
> 
> I attended an online hummingbird seminar a few days ago - I'm going to try to set up to attract them to my yard ...I will have a lot of flowers to offer but I also but I have a few handicaps.... I don't live within a mile of a natural water source and I have two Magpie families that frequent my yard. Hummers usually scout locations within a mile of natural water sources and magpies are a predator to them.


Yes, Kim, patience is a virtue when it comes to springtime gardening.
How are Kacey and her boyfriend feeling?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> One of my favorite far sides of all time. I used to have this in a post card of sorts in the late 80s I think, and couldn’t find it. Timely, but without comment
> View attachment 93892


A classic! I love Gary Larson’s sense of humour.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...up early so I’ll put the coffee on...I have some Maple-Rum Crepes as well...takers?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all...up early so I’ll put the coffee on...I have some Maple-Rum Crepes as well...takers?


Morning, Rp. Thanks for the coffee AND the crepes. Yum.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Thanks for the coffee AND the crepes. Yum.


Rainy and dull here today. Hoping for some clearer weather as I’ve got to get the snows off the Volt, and actually put some fresh gas in it.......


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Kim, patience is a virtue when it comes to springtime gardening.
> How are Kacey and her boyfriend feeling?


Good Morning!

Kacey and her BF are feeling much better, thanks. Kacey seems to have fully recovered, and is already out of quarantine, but the BF has a few more days to go because he suffered greater and longer. The quarantine period continues while symptoms are still present.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all...up early so I’ll put the coffee on...I have some Maple-Rum Crepes as well...takers?


Oh, yeah, stack 'em up please! 

I made Coffee-Crisp (Yes, the chocolate bar) coffee this morning. Anyone else want a crispy coffee this morning?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Kacey and her BF are feeling much better, thanks. Kacey seems to have fully recovered, and is already out of quarantine, but the BF has a few more days to go because he suffered greater and longer. The quarantine period continues while symptoms are still present.


Good news!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Oh, yeah, stack 'em up please!
> 
> I made Coffee-Crisp (Yes, the chocolate bar) coffee this morning. Anyone else want a crispy coffee this morning?


I’ll take a large please Kim...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Rainy and dull here today. Hoping for some clearer weather as I’ve got to get the snows off the Volt, and actually put some fresh gas in it.......


Sunny and 14C here as we near noon. I MUST mow the lawn today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and 14C here as we near noon. I MUST mow the lawn today.


I have that job as well. I’ve also been fighting a losing battle with dandelions


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> I made Coffee-Crisp (Yes, the chocolate bar) coffee this morning. Anyone else want a crispy coffee this morning?



That sounds delicious.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I have that job as well. I’ve also been fighting a losing battle with dandelions



Just use the Dandelion flowers for making wine and use the green leaves In your salads.

Then when you want more, they will all be gone of course.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Just use the Dandelion flowers for making wine and use the green leaves In your salads.
> 
> Then when you want more, they will all be gone of course.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Agreed. If you can't beat 'em, eat 'em!


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Just use the Dandelion flowers for making wine and use the green leaves In your salads.
> 
> Then when you want more, they will all be gone of course.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


With all the weed killer used on our block I wouldn’t trust the blooms...


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> With all the weed killer used on our block I wouldn’t trust the blooms...


That's a legit concern. I'm a strong advocate of natural/organic gardening and do my best to encourage /teach (without being annoying) my neighbours to consider doing the same. It's best for all concerned, including the humans.

There are enough neighbours onto the organic/natural plan that I will confidently feed my pets fresh dandelion greens grown in my and even their yards. The dandelion greens have a high nutrient and antioxidant value. The spring greens are also less bitter than the ones grown in late summer.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> I made Coffee-Crisp (Yes, the chocolate bar) coffee this morning. Anyone else want a crispy coffee this morning?


It seems that they have a fair number of varieties:

COFFEE CRISP Macchiato




__





COFFEE CRISP Macchiato


A delicious sweet and creamy coffee is made with half latte and half COFFEE CRISP attributed by froth, wafer, chocolate and coffee flavour.




www.nestleprofessional.ca





INESCAFÉ COFFEE CRISP Beverage Mix




__





NESCAFÉ COFFEE CRISP Beverage Mix


A sweet, creamy cappuccino with a beautiful foam top, characterized by a distinctive COFFEE CRISP wafer biscuit taste.




www.nestleprofessional.ca





I thought maybe you just dropped a coffee crisp chocolate bar into one's coffee. That should be pretty yummy as well, but maybe a bit too rich. 😉

- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> It seems that they have a fair number of varieties:
> 
> COFFEE CRISP Macchiato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COFFEE CRISP Macchiato
> 
> 
> A delicious sweet and creamy coffee is made with half latte and half COFFEE CRISP attributed by froth, wafer, chocolate and coffee flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nestleprofessional.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INESCAFÉ COFFEE CRISP Beverage Mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NESCAFÉ COFFEE CRISP Beverage Mix
> 
> 
> A sweet, creamy cappuccino with a beautiful foam top, characterized by a distinctive COFFEE CRISP wafer biscuit taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nestleprofessional.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought maybe you just dropped a coffee crisp chocolate bar into one's coffee. That should be pretty yummy as well, but maybe a bit too rich. 😉
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hah! Those look good, but too fancy for me. I simply stir a spoonful of Nescafe's Coffee Crisp Hot Chocolate mix into a cup of black coffee. Works great, probably cheaper too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I have that job as well. I’ve also been fighting a losing battle with dandelions


I let the dandelions grow for the bees. I mow them when there are plenty of flowers in my garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> With all the weed killer used on our block I wouldn’t trust the blooms...


It is not allowed here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I let the dandelions grow for the bees. I mow them when there are plenty of flowers in my garden.



I wish more would learn to do the same thing. Well done.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wish more would learn to do the same thing. Well done.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Well, now that all of our tulips and daisies are blooming, I mow over the dandelions in the back yards. There are hundreds more , if not thousands more, on everyone's property. Luckily, no one in the area does anything more than mow over them. No weed killers allowed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early so I shall get the coffee brewing.

May the 4th be with you all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Coffee here too. Social media is something I should avoid today.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Tim, et al. Dull and rainy here for the next few days...and colder. Might delay taking the snows off for a week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Coffee here too. Social media is something I should avoid today.


Morning , Tim. Why so?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Tim, et al. Dull and rainy here for the next few days...and colder. Might delay taking the snows off for a week or so.


Morning , Rp. You can't be expecting snow!?!?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning , Rp. You can't be expecting snow!?!?


It has happened....not much of it but enough to be slick. Where I grew up we didn’t plant anything until the 24.....


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rps said:


> It has happened....not much of it but enough to be slick. Where I grew up we didn’t plant anything until the 24.....


Good Morning All, coffee for everyone on me.

Another day, more rain alternating with drizzle or misty fog.
The grass is super green and growing fast.
I need a non-rain day to install the mower back on the tractor - took it off to clean up, repaint, lub & sharpen the blades. I guess I should have done it earlier.

Anyway, just got back from Costco, we go over quite early, very few other people there then. The main aisles are quite spacious now that they've blocked off the non-essential stock.

Cup of your great coffee please Marc, double cream, no sugar


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Coffee here too. _*Social media*_ is something I should avoid today.



Why restrict avoiding them just for the day, why not try avoiding them forever and give yourself a nice deserved break, except for the "Shang" of course. 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning , Rp. You can't be expecting snow!?!?


Just far too many, lets say, not the sharpest knives in the drawer people, posting far too many conspiracy nonsense.


----------



## Rps

Morning all......looks like I have the keys this morning. I’ve got a fresh pot of coffee on with some Maple Nut muffins just coming out of the oven...takers?


----------



## groovetube

Yikes. I just a did a photo for a photoshopped promo thing and I had to suck it in a little. So no maple nut for me thanks  Maybe just, half....


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Yikes. I just a did a photo for a photoshopped promo thing and I had to suck it in a little. So no maple nut for me thanks  Maybe just, half....


Coming up.....how about a half-caf-decaf to go with it. How things in the Big Smoke Tim?
Quiet here....and wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all......looks like I have the keys this morning. I’ve got a fresh pot of coffee on with some Maple Nut muffins just coming out of the oven...takers?


Yes, Rp, thanks. Love your muffins ............... and your coffee is good as well. Merci, mon ami.

How are you and your wife these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Singing in the shower is great when there is no one else in the house ............. until you get shampoo in your mouth. Then it becomes a soap opera.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Coming up.....how about a half-caf-decaf to go with it. How things in the Big Smoke Tim?
> Quiet here....and wet.


full decaf or as Id say, what's the point? 

I think I have a button here somewhere that says plainly, "death before decaf"


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> full decaf or as Id say, what's the point?
> 
> I think I have a button here somewhere that says plainly, "death before decaf"


Just like dealcholized beer....why bother right....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Rp, thanks. Love your muffins ............... and your coffee is good as well. Merci, mon ami.
> 
> How are you and your wife these days?


We are no too bad Marc, thanks...just bored....we’ve been in a lockdown for over a year here so it’s beginning to wear thin... especially when life tries to get back to normal north of the river....a little envious here.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rps said:


> Morning all......looks like I have the keys this morning. I’ve got a fresh pot of coffee on with some Maple Nut muffins just coming out of the oven...takers?


Good Morning everybody, a good day to sit by the window, reading a book, while wrapped up in a blanket, with a cup of hot chocolate by your side.

It's too damn damp & cold to work outside at the moment.
I hope this not a sign of what we will get over this summer.

Anyway, One large cup of hot chocolate ( with a touch of Coffee Crisp ) Please Rps.
I've found some old newspaper comics on-line, do you remember Pogo?


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning everybody, a good day to sit by the window, reading a book, while wrapped up in a blanket, with a cup of hot chocolate by your side.
> 
> It's too damn damp & cold to work outside at the moment.
> I hope this not a sign of what we will get over this summer.
> 
> Anyway, One large cup of hot chocolate ( with a touch of Coffee Crisp ) Please Rps.
> I've found some old newspaper comics on-line, do you remember Pogo?


Morning Bill...yes I do remember Pogo....the humour was very much like Calvin and Hobbes as I remember....there were others not seen today as well.... Gasoline Alley Brenda Starr, and a few others....mostly today the strips are on-liners rather than serial story tellers...Better or For Worse might be an exception.


----------



## groovetube

We’ll be where they are in a couple months. Hopefully where they are is good.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> We’ll be where they are in a couple months. Hopefully where they are is good.


I hope you are correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We are no too bad Marc, thanks...just bored....we’ve been in a lockdown for over a year here so it’s beginning to wear thin... especially when life tries to get back to normal north of the river....a little envious here.


Somewhat the same here, Rp. We bred Molly a few weeks ago, so we might have some Glen of Imaal puppies to care for comes mid-June. We shall see.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Just like dealcholized beer....why bother right....


'zactly!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Somewhat the same here, Rp. We bred Molly a few weeks ago, so we might have some Glen of Imaal puppies to care for comes mid-June. We shall see.


Just wondering...would that violate Nova Scotia’s Littering Laws........maybe not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just wondering...would that violate Nova Scotia’s Littering Laws........maybe not.


No, because she was born in Finland. 

Sadly, the fines they are imposing upon people who violate the covid restrictions are being ignored. We were doing so well until three people from ON came and met five people in Halifax, and none of them bothered to self-isolate. The ON trio all had covid and give it to the five NS people. All traveled around the Halifax area and caused the outbreak.  Hopefully, your daughter is well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finishing off the deck outside of the Cafe Chez Marc , allowing us to have outside and distanced dining. One patron showed up wanting some of Rp's famous BT coffee and sat waiting for him to perform the Ode to Joy flash mob style, starting with his uke. We shall see when it starts.

Ode to Joy - Flash Mob Started by One Little Girl - YouTube


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!

Under increased lockdown measures here in Alberta as we have the dubious distinction of being the hottest covid hot-spot in Canada and the USA combined. 

Feels like a bad roller-coaster ride that we're strapped into and just when you think it's pulling into the bay to let you off, it speeds up and blasts out onto the ride rails again.. Psyche! 

Thankfully I am pretty good at I keeping myself busy with art, music, cooking, gardening and pets, including the outdoor ones. I took an online seminar last week about attracting hummingbirds to my yard and this week, signed up for another seminar on building a Mason/Solitary Bee habitat. 

I got down a rabbit-hole a few days ago, researching whether it was feasible and allowable (city bylaws) to have a small honey bee hive in my yard. The answer was yes, with restrictions, but when I looked at all the equipment and extra time I'll need, plus (more importantly) remembered that I have a very "challenging" neighbour who will likely respond by deliberately poisoning my bees, I decided against it. I have more than enough to keep me busy already.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Under increased lockdown measures here in Alberta as we have the dubious distinction of being the hottest covid hot-spot in Canada and the USA combined.
> 
> Feels like a bad roller-coaster ride that we're strapped into and just when you think it's pulling into the bay to let you off, it speeds up and blasts out onto the ride rails again.. Psyche!
> 
> Thankfully I am pretty good at I keeping myself busy with art, music, cooking, gardening and pets, including the outdoor ones. I took an online seminar last week about attracting hummingbirds to my yard and this week, signed up for another seminar on building a Mason/Solitary Bee habitat.
> 
> I got down a rabbit-hole a few days ago, researching whether it was feasible and allowable (city bylaws) to have a small honey bee hive in my yard. The answer was yes, with restrictions, but when I looked at all the equipment and extra time I'll need, plus (more importantly) remembered that I have a very "challenging" neighbour who will likely respond by deliberately poisoning my bees, I decided against it. I have more than enough to keep me busy already.


Sadly, we are right behind you, Kim, with increasing covid positive tests every day. Stay well and stay safe.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Under increased lockdown measures here in Alberta as we have the dubious distinction of being the hottest covid hot-spot in Canada and the USA combined.
> 
> Feels like a bad roller-coaster ride that we're strapped into and just when you think it's pulling into the bay to let you off, it speeds up and blasts out onto the ride rails again.. Psyche!
> 
> Thankfully I am pretty good at I keeping myself busy with art, music, cooking, gardening and pets, including the outdoor ones. I took an online seminar last week about attracting hummingbirds to my yard and this week, signed up for another seminar on building a Mason/Solitary Bee habitat.
> 
> I got down a rabbit-hole a few days ago, researching whether it was feasible and allowable (city bylaws) to have a small honey bee hive in my yard. The answer was yes, with restrictions, but when I looked at all the equipment and extra time I'll need, plus (more importantly) remembered that I have a very "challenging" neighbour who will likely respond by deliberately poisoning my bees, I decided against it. I have more than enough to keep me busy already.


Kim, check out Detroit.. https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...s-heres-why-some-are-becoming-honeybee-farms/


----------



## Dr.G.

I knew that there was a chip in the covid vaccines.


----------



## groovetube

So today I watched war movies, drank coffee ate Hagen daz and maybe had a couple nips of some 18yr single malt.

and I didn’t feel guilty.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> So today I watched war movies, drank coffee ate Hagen daz and maybe had a couple nips of some 18yr single malt.
> 
> and I didn’t feel guilty.


What war movies did you watch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.
> View attachment 93895


Morning Marc, sadly I can relate to this..... chilly here today with a wave of rain coming...again. Got the front lawn done yesterday...hoping it will be dry enough to do the back. It is growing so fast you can almost see it stretching out of the ground.

I’ve been trying to arrange Un Canadien Errant....musically it’s fine but my pronunciation is dreadful....so more work on that one.


----------



## Rps

Marc, you might find this interesting...



https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/stella-talking-dog-christina-hunger/2021/05/04/d20f5938-a9c3-11eb-8c1a-56f0cb4ff3b5_story.html


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 

Another day of max lockdown here in Calgary. I am running low on some pet supplies, so will have to make a quick trip out to the pet store. 

I might mow our lawn today too....It's getting to that point in its Spring growth. We have so little lawn (especially now, since we installed a slate patio in our front yard last year) that the mowing task should take less than an hour, front and back. I might attempt to sharpen the blades of the push mower...not sure if I have the right tools to do that properly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, sadly I can relate to this..... chilly here today with a wave of rain coming...again. Got the front lawn done yesterday...hoping it will be dry enough to do the back. It is growing so fast you can almost see it stretching out of the ground.
> 
> I’ve been trying to arrange Un Canadien Errant....musically it’s fine but my pronunciation is dreadful....so more work on that one.


Well, you could be considered "A Wandering Canadian" with all of your moves. Are you being exiled from Windsor?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, you might find this interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/stella-talking-dog-christina-hunger/2021/05/04/d20f5938-a9c3-11eb-8c1a-56f0cb4ff3b5_story.html


Rp, I could only open up the headline. Copy and paste the full article here.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> Another day of max lockdown here in Calgary. I am running low on some pet supplies, so will have to make a quick trip out to the pet store.
> 
> I might mow our lawn today too....It's getting to that point in its Spring growth. We have so little lawn (especially now, since we installed a slate patio in our front yard last year) that the mowing task should take less than an hour, front and back. I might attempt to sharpen the blades of the push mower...not sure if I have the right tools to do that properly.


Stay well and stay safe, Kim. I gave my push mower to my son when we moved out of St. John's, NL. Too much lawn here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Well, you could be considered "A Wandering Canadian" with all of your moves. Are you being exiled from Windsor?


Maybe...if the real world prices come about I would love a condo in downtown Toronto to be sure.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I could only open up the headline. Copy and paste the full article here.


Try this Marc, the article is a bit too long for me to try and copy and paste...


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> I might attempt to sharpen the blades of the push mower...not sure if I have the right tools to do that properly.


Depending on the condition of the blades and the cutting bar, you can often do the sharpening without using any specialized tools.

Adjust the cutting bar to the blade so they are just touching, and then brush or smear coarse valve grinding compound onto the blades and then turn the wheels backwards so the blades spin backwards if possible and keep reapplying the valve lapping grinding compound. Voilà, nice sharp blades!!!

Thank gosh we don't have any lawn to cut, just keeping the flower/shrub beds maintained is more than enough work for my wife and some occasional help from a hired gardening helper. 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Depending on the condition of the blades and the cutting bar, you can often do the sharpening without using any specialized tools.
> 
> Adjust the cutting bar to the blade so they are just touching, and then brush or smear coarse valve grinding compound onto the blades and then turn the wheels backwards so the blades spin backwards if possible and keep reapplying the valve lapping grinding compound. Voilà, nice sharp blades!!!
> 
> Thank gosh we don't have any lawn to cut, just keeping the flower/shrub beds maintained is more than enough work for my wife and some occasional help from a hired gardening helper.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Would love my condo some days Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Maybe...if the real world prices come about I would love *a condo in downtown Toronto* to be sure.


I really cannot imagine how living in such a place could be enjoyable, especially if one is retired, but to each their own choice and opinion I guess.

What would make such a place so great???

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I really cannot imagine how living in such a place could be enjoyable, especially if one is retired, but to each their own choice and opinion I guess.
> 
> What would make such a place so great???
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Variety of entertainment, and In the winter The Path. Remember Patrick a city is really just a collection of communities…some defined as small as a 5 block area.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Variety of entertainment, and In the winter The Path. Remember Patrick a city is really just a collection of communities…some defined as small as a 5 block area.


OK, but just curious, would a condo in Windsor Ontario be better than where you are right now??? 

I guess at least you wouldn't have any lawn to cut!!! 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> OK, but just curious, would a condo in Windsor Ontario be better than where you are right now???
> 
> I guess at least you wouldn't have any lawn to cut!!! 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I’m of the belief if you are doing a change of life move then have a change of life move.


----------



## Rps

And now for something completely different. When we first moved here everyone had these concrete geese on the porches….and this is why. Never say these anywhere else I’ve lived.


http://cbc.ca/1.6009478


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> this is why. Never say these anywhere else I’ve lived.
> http://cbc.ca/1.6009478


Whatever happened to the plastic Pink Flamingos that seemed to be so prolific so many years ago...???

And there is a local couple who create some quiet nice-looking herons fabricated from smooth beach stones and iron rods.
But they sell for well over $100 each!!!

But it seems they are not the only ones doing that sort of sculpture according to a Google search...








Pond decor Francis Metal Works has the cutest garden sculptures. | Metal art projects, Metal garden art, Scrap metal art


Feb 7, 2012 - Pond decor Francis Metal Works has the cutest garden sculptures.




www.pinterest.ca






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Maybe...if the real world prices come about I would love a condo in downtown Toronto to be sure.


Rp, I can only imagine what a condo would cost in downtown TO.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, I can only imagine what a condo would cost in downtown TO.


Would be expensive too be sure…but it’s the maintenance fees you have to watch…


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Try this Marc, the article is a bit too long for me to try and copy and paste...


Wow. Reminds me of the work of von Glaserfeld. I met him at Emory Univ. when I was at the Univ. of Georgia.

Rumbaugh D. M. (2007) Ernst von Glasersfeld’s Contributions to the LANA Project. Constructivist Foundations 2(2-3): 29–31

Lana (chimpanzee) - Wikipedia

With our doxies and now our Glen of Imaal terrier, Molly, we read their body language, which is the way most dogs communicate in a pack.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Reminds me of the work of von Glaserfeld. I met him at Emory Univ. when I was at the Univ. of Georgia.
> 
> Rumbaugh D. M. (2007) Ernst von Glasersfeld’s Contributions to the LANA Project. Constructivist Foundations 2(2-3): 29–31
> 
> Lana (chimpanzee) - Wikipedia
> 
> With our doxies and now our Glen of Imaal terrier, Molly, we read their body language, which is the way most dogs communicate in a pack.


Somewhere, someone is thinking they are just going to train Rover to do the same without the years of training she had…just watch…YouTube will be filled with talking dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Somewhere, someone is thinking they are just going to train Rover to do the same without the years of training she had…just watch…YouTube will be filled with talking dogs.


Our dogs sing along with me when I play the uke and sing classic cowboy songs ("Get a long little doggie"). Actually, they howl and my neighbors pound on the door ordering me to stop. I interpret the howling dogs as my backup singers and the angry neighbors as the background percussion.

Whoopie Ti-Yi-Yo, Get Along Little Dogies - YouTube


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Depending on the condition of the blades and the cutting bar, you can often do the sharpening without using any specialized tools.
> 
> Adjust the cutting bar to the blade so they are just touching, and then brush or smear coarse valve grinding compound onto the blades and then turn the wheels backwards so the blades spin backwards if possible and keep reapplying the valve lapping grinding compound. Voilà, nice sharp blades!!!
> 
> Thank gosh we don't have any lawn to cut, just keeping the flower/shrub beds maintained is more than enough work for my wife and some occasional help from a hired gardening helper.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thanks Patrick! That's very helpful.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Our dogs sing along with me when I play the uke and sing classic cowboy songs ("Get a long little doggie"). Actually, they howl and my neighbors pound on the door ordering me to stop. I interpret the howling dogs as my backup singers and the angry neighbors as the background percussion.
> 
> Afternoon everybody
> Re Talking Dogs
> 
> Our cat has taught us a few body language commands, "Feed Me" is quite frequent, " Don't Pick Me Up Right Now" is also common.
> But her very direct order is "Open The Door" - signalled by standing on hind legs and pounding on the glass accompanied by loud "Merrowww" if not obeyed immediately.
> 
> It must be very frustrating for animals trying to teach humans what to do!


----------



## talonracer

Hello all! Happy to say I received my first vaccine shot yesterday. Arm's a little sore today but I'm feeling okay and relieved to be a bit safer. Stay well, friends.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Hello all! Happy to say I received my first vaccine shot yesterday. Arm's a little sore today but I'm feeling okay and relieved to be a bit safer. Stay well, friends.


good news…..stay safe.


----------



## groovetube

Booked wife’s vaccine this morning I guess 50+ downtown a few streets over form a ‘hotspot’ it’s over a month away meanwhile 20 year olds who stay home in some neighborhoods are being vaccinated today.

then later this aft one of the pharmacies she registered with weeks ago texted for an availability of an appt at a shoppers an hour away, so we took that.

to say Ontario provincial governments handling of vaccine rollout is nothing short of a total disaster of a ‘hunger games’ scenario is the understatement. There are now loads of “vaccine hunter” Facebook groups and apps because government messeging is a total disaster of a confusing mess.

Sorry end rant there, hope everyone else is safe and has a better time booking their shots!


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> Hello all! Happy to say I received my first vaccine shot yesterday. Arm's a little sore today but I'm feeling okay and relieved to be a bit safer. Stay well, friends.


Excellent news, tr. What is the covid situation in your part of your province?


----------



## Dr.G.

"It must be very frustrating for animals trying to teach humans what to do! " Good one, Bill.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Booked wife’s vaccine this morning I guess 50+ downtown a few streets over form a ‘hotspot’ it’s over a month away meanwhile 20 year olds who stay home in some neighborhoods are being vaccinated today.
> 
> then later this aft one of the pharmacies she registered with weeks ago texted for an availability of an appt at a shoppers an hour away, so we took that.
> 
> to say Ontario provincial governments handling of vaccine rollout is nothing short of a total disaster of a ‘hunger games’ scenario is the understatement. There are now loads of “vaccine hunter” Facebook groups and apps because government messeging is a total disaster of a confusing mess.
> 
> Sorry end rant there, hope everyone else is safe and has a better time booking their shots!


Good to hear of your wife's appointment. Do you know which vaccine she shall receive?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear of your wife's appointment. _*Do you know which vaccine she shall receive?*_



Geese, sorry to rent but what a stupid question to ask, it sounds like somebody asking if they will accept what they are offered as some are doing. Stupid!!! 

Of course, she will accept and receive the first vaccine she is offered, assuming she's not mentally handicapped in some way!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear of your wife's appointment. Do you know which vaccine she shall receive?


she got a provincial appt this morning that would be Pfizer, but they're booking way into June, this one is a pharmacy appointment which would usually mean AstraZeneca. Though afaik they are out of AstraZeneca and there has been modernas sent to select pharmacies. Perhaps why we have to drive an hour north to get it. Not kidding when I call it the hunger games down here, that's what everyones calling it.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> she got a provincial appt this morning that would be Pfizer, but they're booking way into June, this one is a pharmacy appointment which would usually mean AstraZeneca. Though afaik they are out of AstraZeneca and there has been modernas sent to select pharmacies. Perhaps why we have to drive an hour north to get it. Not kidding when I call it the hunger games down here, that's what everyones calling it.


Good to hear, Tim. My view is for everyone to take whatever vaccine is offered to you ASAP. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. A bit early for coffee, however. Later ..........


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Tim. My view is for everyone to take whatever vaccine is offered to you ASAP. Bonne chance, mon ami.


This was our thinking as well. We didn’t expect the pharmacy notice certainly not on the same day as booking the provincial one. I will breathe easier knowing she is better protected.

I’ve been getting up at 4-5 last number of days, I’m may be tired enough to finally sleep!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> This was our thinking as well. We didn’t expect the pharmacy notice certainly not on the same day as booking the provincial one. I will breathe easier knowing she is better protected.
> 
> I’ve been getting up at 4-5 last number of days, I’m may be tired enough to finally sleep!





groovetube said:


> This was our thinking as well. We didn’t expect the pharmacy notice certainly not on the same day as booking the provincial one. I will breathe easier knowing she is better protected.
> 
> I’ve been getting up at 4-5 last number of days, I’m may be tired enough to finally sleep!





groovetube said:


> This was our thinking as well. We didn’t expect the pharmacy notice certainly not on the same day as booking the provincial one. I will breathe easier knowing she is better protected.
> 
> I’ve been getting up at 4-5 last number of days, I’m may be tired enough to finally sleep!


This is good news Tim!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early for some reason. A bit early for coffee, however. Later ..........


Morning Marc, I’m up early as well.........and it’s never too early for coffee.....


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> This was our thinking as well. We didn’t expect the pharmacy notice certainly not on the same day as booking the provincial one. I will breathe easier knowing she is better protected.
> 
> I’ve been getting up at 4-5 last number of days, I’m may be tired enough to finally sleep!


Good to hear, Tim. Stay well and stay safe. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, I’m up early as well.........and it’s never too early for coffee.....


Some BT, I assume?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Some BT, I assume?


Yup....but I could do a Wild Mountain Blueberry today.....maybe two.


----------



## Rps

Marc, that NL West is getting interesting......


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang, 

Another day of max lockdown in overcast and chilly Alberta. Probably a good day to work on my paintings. 

The Mason/Solitary Bee seminar I participated in yesterday showed me that there's more work to to these bees than I originally thought. I don't just build and place a house for them in my yard and expect the bees to find and use it. (Poof, goes my original thought!) There's a very low (i.e. 10%) chance that any Mason/Solitary Bees will find it. 

To really be successful, one must PURCHASE dozens of bee cocoons, and then set up the bee house with the cocoons inside, feed them, provide them with an appropriate mud bed, keep the mud bed watered, harvest the new cocoons that hopefully your bee population will build in the house with the mud in fall, clean and sort the cocoons, overwinter them in your fridge and repeat in the Spring. The experts warned to expect a 30-40% die-off every year...Theoretically, after a few years, if one does it right, you wont need to purchase any new cocoons come Spring. 

Hmmmm. Not sure I'm prepared for all that.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang,
> 
> Another day of max lockdown in overcast and chilly Alberta. Probably a good day to work on my paintings.
> 
> The Mason/Solitary Bee seminar I participated in yesterday showed me that there's more work to to these bees than I originally thought. I don't just build and place a house for them in my yard and expect the bees to find and use it. (Poof, goes my original thought!) There's a very low (i.e. 10%) chance that any Mason/Solitary Bees will find it.
> 
> To really be successful, one must PURCHASE dozens of bee cocoons, and then set up the bee house with the cocoons inside, feed them, provide them with an appropriate mud bed, keep the mud bed watered, harvest the new cocoons that hopefully your bee population will build in the house with the mud in fall, clean and sort the cocoons, overwinter them in your fridge and repeat in the Spring. The experts warned to expect a 30-40% die-off every year...Theoretically, after a few years, if one does it right, you wont need to purchase any new cocoons come Spring.
> 
> Hmmmm. Not sure I'm prepared for all that.


Morning Kim, sounds like your home will be a hive of activity today.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Kim, sounds like your home will be a hive of activity today.


I'm a rebel without a Bee cause.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Marc, that NL West is getting interesting......


Yes, with my SF Giants with the best record in the NL.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> The Mason/Solitary Bee seminar I participated in yesterday showed me that there's more work to to these bees than I originally thought.



There is a local store here that sells the Mason bees as part of a kit. Basically, you get the Mason bees till in their cocoon I believe and a block of wood like a two by four that has holes already drilled in it ready to accept the cocoon.

If you do get into the Mason bee thing, make sure you have a good number of continually blooming flowers close by and a CLEAN birdbath type thing for fresh clean water they need to sustain themselves.

The flowers need to be fairly close by as the Mason bees cannot really fly long distances, like even a quarter of a mile is starting to push their capable gathering distance I am told by a local lady who raises them, and cuts up the lumber and drills it for those who want to keep some Mason bees in their garden.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I'm a rebel without a Bee cause.


I knew a Bee Keeper...he did drone on about it.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

My quarantine ends tomorrow. Yay! Haven’t left the house in over a week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> My quarantine ends tomorrow. Yay! Haven’t left the house in over a week.


Good to hear, Frank. Stay well and stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't understand how I can remember every word from a song from 1964 but I can't remember why I walked into the kitchen.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I don't understand how I can remember every word from a song from 1964 but I can't remember why I walked into the kitchen.



If you get to a point where are you cannot remember why you walked into the _*bathroom*_, then you will really have some real memory troubles. 😉

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If you get to a point where are you cannot remember why you walked into the _*bathroom*_, then you will really have some real memory troubles. 😉
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


So very true, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing on this quiet morning ............ except for all of the birds chirping. I love sitting outside and listening to them sing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing on this quiet morning ............ except for all of the birds chirping. I love sitting outside and listening to them sing.


Morning Marc, BT if you have it please.
Speaking of birds, yesterday morning I went out to mow my lawn and as I turned the corner, sitting on my front stoop was a mama duck with 5 of her babies....I couldn’t believe my eyes. By the time I went to get my camera they were gone


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, BT if you have it please.
> Speaking of birds, yesterday morning I went out to mow my lawn and as I turned the corner, sitting on my front stoop was a mama duck with 5 of her babies....I couldn’t believe my eyes. By the time I went to get my camera they were gone


BT coming right up. 
Too bad you could not have gotten a picture of that gathering.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> BT coming right up.
> Too bad you could not have gotten a picture of that gathering.


True, would have been an interesting pix.....


----------



## Dr.G.

CZ-5B / 48275 / 2021-035B - Satellite Orbit Data - + (ing-now.com) 

Looks as if we are safe. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Speaking of birds, yesterday morning I went out to mow my lawn and as I turned the corner, sitting on my front stoop was a mama duck with 5 of her babies....I couldn’t believe my eyes. By the time I went to get my camera they were gone



Hmmm...??? Quackers for breakfast or brunch now is it...??? But maybe it was just a quick passing snack... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> CZ-5B / 48275 / 2021-035B - Satellite Orbit Data - + (ing-now.com)
> 
> Looks as if we are safe. We shall see.


Man is that red dot real time tracking? If so man is that thing moving!


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Man is that red dot real time tracking? If so man is that thing moving!



She's presently being tracked and moving along at 28,043 km/h which is a pretty damn good clip... 😉

Actually, I'm a bit surprised that they included the 043 km/h, but I guess that keeps it quite accurate rather than just rounding it off to 28,000... 😉

- Patrick
=======


----------



## talonracer

Dr.G. said:


> Excellent news, tr. What is the covid situation in your part of your province?


I'm currently in Alberta which is.... Yikes. Very seriously considering moving back to my BC property.


----------



## talonracer

As I'm a night owl, I shall wish all of you good morning and good health. Please have a fresh pot ready for around 8am PST for me then. =]

I felt lucky to get the Pfizer shot, and had no side effects other than a sore shoulder. I did a hundred pushups and the arm loosened up, and by the second day I could barely even feel it. That being said, I would have taken any vaccine and been grateful for it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. I am letting my wife sleep in for mother's day, so brunch will be later. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. I am letting my wife sleep in for mother's day, so brunch will be later. Enjoy


Morning all. I, too, was up early this morning....could use two cups of coffee this morning to be sure.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I knew a Bee Keeper...he did drone on about it.


Hah! 
Here's a question..If he rearranged the inside of the hive mostly over to one side, would that be a comb-over?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, BT if you have it please.
> Speaking of birds, yesterday morning I went out to mow my lawn and as I turned the corner, sitting on my front stoop was a mama duck with 5 of her babies....I couldn’t believe my eyes. By the time I went to get my camera they were gone


Wow! You must live within waddling distance of a natural water source. How big were the ducklings?


----------



## groovetube

My wife just got the moderna shot, so we’re now a truly mixed household. We had to drive 45min north of the city to get it.

No word on what us lowly AstraZeneca people will get for a second shot.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> No word on what us lowly AstraZeneca people will get for a second shot.


From several sources, it seems the AstraZeneca anti-Covid injections are providing the recipients with even more added protection against some other nasty bugs and viruses. as well as good COVID protection.

But it seems that most countries are now providing all those under 40 with alternative vaccines, for those lucky enough to be that young. 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

On today's menu at The Cafe Chez Marc. Of course, as usual, the $24 charge is waved for all regulars to The Shang. So enjoy your meal.


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> From several sources, it seems the AstraZeneca anti-Covid injections are providing the recipients with even more added protection against some other nasty bugs and viruses. as well as good COVID protection.
> 
> But it seems that most countries are now providing all those under 40 with alternative vaccines, for those lucky enough to be that young. 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Interesting hadn’t heard this, is it satire or real?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> On today's menu at The Cafe Chez Marc. Of course, as usual, the $24 charge is waved for all regulars to The Shang. So enjoy your meal.
> View attachment 93897



That looks and sounds delicious... I guess I am supposed to bring my wife... 😉

And should I have a nice lager or a nice wine with it... Maybe even a nice dry sparkling white for a change... ??? 

Gee.. that's making me hungry already just thinking about it... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Interesting hadn’t heard this, is it satire or real?



Quite real.

I sure wouldn't fool with that topic.

Google for more information if you like...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Wow! You must live within waddling distance of a natural water source. How big were the ducklings?


Hi Kim, maybe 4 inches high or so. They were the size you always see in videos of babes following mama across the road. And, yes, we have lots of water near us.


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> Quite real.
> 
> I sure wouldn't fool with that topic.
> 
> Google for more information if you like...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I can’t find this anywhere. Is there a news article? Interesting development. I saw a headline that they’re finding it’s possible both astra and Pfizer to be more than 80% effective a month after the first dose. Though admittedly, there is a fair amount of info flying around at a fast pace so it’s hard to keep track!

Just finished a beautiful roast I decided full Sunday dinner since wife may feel under the weather after her shot. A good enough excuse as any.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That looks and sounds delicious... I guess I am supposed to bring my wife... 😉
> 
> And should I have a nice lager or a nice wine with it... Maybe even a nice dry sparkling white for a change... ???
> 
> Gee.. that's making me hungry already just thinking about it... 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Come one and come all.


----------



## groovetube

Ah a lager man. My choice as well.

Too many hipster beardie types with terrible hoppy ales around here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we start another quiet week. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we start another quiet week. Enjoy.


Morning Marc. Made a roast chicken dinner for Tovah last night. And, not a bad day for my baseball teams as both the Mets and the Braves won....the Braves game was strange to see as it was full open...not sure how many fans were there but it was fairly full....and it was really different seeing and hearing bodies at the game.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, maybe 4 inches high or so. They were the size you always see in videos of babes following mama across the road. And, yes, we have lots of water near us.


Ohhh, the cute fluff-ball stage. Adorable. 
They grow so fast - in about a week they'll be twice the size and will start showing pin-feathers.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Ah a lager man. My choice as well.
> 
> _*Too many hipster beardie types with terrible hoppy ales around here.*_


The same thing has been happening around this area, and most of the local craft breweries that so many seem to think are so great, they and some of their customers think they've created a great new beer by increasing the amount of hops used in a dark brown ale type liquid. Not pleasant at all, at least not to my palette...!!! 😔


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sign of the times ............. at least for me. 

Most people don't think that I am as old as I am ........................... until they hear me stand up. The knees are the first to go.


----------



## talonracer

Afternoon, all. We had snow fall here yesterday and I am grateful it's all melted, at least so far as I can see.

As far as the beer conversation going on - I had my first drink after the vaccine on Saturday. I know they say there's no worry about drinking after your shot, but I gave my system 3 days for things to settle in. My beer tastes are generally pretty diverse, from ales to "that hoppy stuff", reds, browns.. the only thing I tend to struggle to appreciate are stouts and most sours, but to each their own, right?

Stay well, all.


----------



## groovetube

Sorry to be so crusty about the hoppy beers. Theres a few that's, well, ok.  Being German and having toured the EU extensively and drank a lot of beers throughout Germany, I found the stuff here to be unpalatable to be kind  The worst crimes are adding fruits of any kind to my beer. To me anyway  

I enjoy a nice ale but I found it hard to find a decent one around here (TO) without being choked by the hops. So, I order a lager, or well aged single malt instead 

Stouts, I love a good stout. I discovered Woodhouse stouts here ( think it's brewed in Hamilton) which pairs great with a monster messy burger. Sometimes though stouts dont agree with me. But I love them. Right now I have some German DABs going. Not as nice as the ones in Germany, but not bad.


----------



## talonracer

I remember being in Seattle a few years ago and being happy that there were gas station beers available, so I grabbed a few before heading back to my hotel. One was a DAB, don't remember what kind, but it was one of the very few beers I've poured down the drain in my life.

I told my German friend about it and he laughed, saying the one I got is terrible (to our tastes, at least). I still look sideways at that brand whenever I see it in a store now.



groovetube said:


> Sorry to be so crusty about the hoppy beers. Theres a few that's, well, ok.  Being German and having toured the EU extensively and drank a lot of beers throughout Germany, I found the stuff here to be unpalatable to be kind  The worst crimes are adding fruits of any kind to my beer. To me anyway
> 
> I enjoy a nice ale but I found it hard to find a decent one around here (TO) without being choked by the hops. So, I order a lager, or well aged single malt instead
> 
> Stouts, I love a good stout. I discovered Woodhouse stouts here ( think it's brewed in Hamilton) which pairs great with a monster messy burger. Sometimes though stouts dont agree with me. But I love them. Right now I have some German DABs going. Not as nice as the ones in Germany, but not bad.


----------



## groovetube

Yeah I’ve had some stinky DABs. But a DAB in America, yikes. The ones I have are pretty good, but nothing here comes close to the incredible beers in Germany. There’s some great stuff here to be sure, don’t get me wrong. But I can go on for days about the beer, coffee, food, wine throughout Europe. 

However you can’t beat some of the incredible BBQs and drink down south in America. It’s like a religion down there. Man I miss touring and the food and drink. I think often musicians remember shows based on how good the food and drink was. True story. (And when it’s truly aweful!)


----------



## groovetube

here we go. 2012, Some nice Munich beer in liter steins with some pork knuckle at haufbrauhaus in Munich, we just arrived after playing through Italy for a few weeks and this was night one of - few weeks playing through Germany. How I survived this tour I’m not sure, all band mates were at least 15 years my junior.


----------



## talonracer

Oh, bless.



groovetube said:


> View attachment 93898
> 
> 
> here we go. 2012, Some nice Munich beer in liter steins with some pork knuckle at haufbrauhaus in Munich, we just arrived after playing through Italy for a few weeks and this was night one of - few weeks playing through Germany. How I survived this tour I’m not sure, all band mates were at least 15 years my junior.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. No beer this morning, despite how good it looks in Tim's pic. Just freshly brewed coffee. enjoy


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. No beer this morning, despite how good it looks in Tim's pic. Just freshly brewed coffee. enjoy


Morning Marc, it’s cold here today....we actually had two days in a row with frost warnings.
Some BT would go well I think, so a double if you have it please....
As for beer, I prefer draft. We have some great local breweries here, and in Michigan as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, it’s cold here today....we actually had two days in a row with frost warnings.
> Some BT would go well I think, so a double if you have it please....
> As for beer, I prefer draft. We have some great local breweries here, and in Michigan as well.


T coffee coming right up, Rp. A warm and sunny 14C here right now. A fine day for gardening.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> T coffee coming right up, Rp. A warm and sunny 14C here right now. A fine day for gardening.


Currently we have sunshine...so that helps with the mood of the day.

I’ve been busy researching a baseball stat that I may submit to SABR if I can get some more detail... I’ll place it in the baseball thread when done.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> T coffee coming right up, Rp. A warm and sunny 14C here right now. A fine day for gardening.


Good (Cold) Morning everybody

Quite cool last night, 0.5°C at about 3:30 AM

Waiting for it to warm up a bit before working outside.

Hoping everybody is OK, sorry to hear there are a few of members relatives with Covid. I suspect that even with the vaccines it will be a long time before we have any kind of control over the virus.
Annual Covid-19 booster shots?
I guess that wouldn't be to bad if it means no more deaths.

Anyway - I would appreciate a nice hot cup of coffee please Marc. Double cream but no sugar.

TTFN


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good (Cold) Morning everybody
> 
> Quite cool last night, 0.5°C at about 3:30 AM
> 
> Waiting for it to warm up a bit before working outside.
> 
> Hoping everybody is OK, sorry to hear there are a few of members relatives with Covid. I suspect that even with the vaccines it will be a long time before we have any kind of control over the virus.
> Annual Covid-19 booster shots?
> I guess that wouldn't be to bad if it means no more deaths.
> 
> Anyway - I would appreciate a nice hot cup of coffee please Marc. Double cream but no sugar.
> 
> TTFN


Morning Bill. We are cold here, for us, as well. I would suspect you are right on the annual booster shots...makes sense to me.

Would that be double cream Butter Toffee or double cream Columbian?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good (Cold) Morning everybody
> 
> Quite cool last night, 0.5°C at about 3:30 AM
> 
> Waiting for it to warm up a bit before working outside.
> 
> Hoping everybody is OK, sorry to hear there are a few of members relatives with Covid. I suspect that even with the vaccines it will be a long time before we have any kind of control over the virus.
> Annual Covid-19 booster shots?
> I guess that wouldn't be to bad if it means no more deaths.
> 
> Anyway - I would appreciate a nice hot cup of coffee please Marc. Double cream but no sugar.
> 
> TTFN


Morning, Bill. Coffee coming right up. enjoy.
Yes, covid and flu booster shots each year. We shall see.


----------



## groovetube

Im afraid my days of "cracking a beer open in the morning" are long done. I'll be content with my coffee.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rps said:


> Morning Bill. We are cold here, for us, as well. I would suspect you are right on the annual booster shots...makes sense to me.
> 
> Would that be double cream Butter Toffee or double cream Columbian?


Hi Rps
I think a nice double cream Columbian would fit my mid afternoon break just fine.
Have to switch to indoor work this afternoon, keep getting sporadic misty rain, then sunny breaks followed by more faint mist whenever I go out.

I do think I shall survive however!


----------



## Dr.G.

I really don't mind getting older, but my body is taking it badly.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

“Ve get too soon oldt und too late schmart.”
– old German proverb


----------



## groovetube

Heh. My parents had that exact quote on a small German plaque thing with illustrations on the wall since I was an amoeba. I think my sister has it now damn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Found this sign in a local curio shop. Perfect for The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Rps

Somehow saying “take this with a grain of salt” seems appropriate...

This Japanese doctor might be on to something..... 😀
Q: Doctor, I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true?

A: Heart only good for so many beats, and that's it... Don't waste time on exercise. Everything wear out eventually. Speeding up heart not make you live longer; it’s like saying you extend life of a car by driving faster. Want to live longer? - Take nap.

Q: Should I reduce my alcohol intake?

A: Oh no. Wine made from fruit. Fruit very good. Brandy distilled wine, that means they take water out of fruity bit so you get even more of goodness that way. Beer also made of grain. Grain good too. - Bottoms up!

Q: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program?

A: Can't think of one, sorry. My philosophy: No pain...very good!

Q: Aren't fried foods bad for you?

A: YOU NOT LISTENING! Food fried in vegetable oil. How getting more vegetable be bad?

Q: Is chocolate bad for me?

A: You crazy?!? HEL-LO-O-O!! Cocoa bean! Another vegetable! It best feel-good food around.

Q: Is swimming good for your figure?

A: If swimming good for figure, explain whale to me.

Q: Is getting in shape important for my lifestyle?

A: Hey! 'Round' is also a shape!

Well... I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had about food and diets.

And remember:

Finally, the Japanese Doctor summed up: Look mister, Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways - Beer in one hand - chocolate in the other - body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO-HOO, what a ride my life was"!!!!!

Eat whatever you like because you will still DIE, don't allow motivational speakers deceive you.

1. The inventor of the treadmill died at the age of 54.

2. The inventor of gymnastics died at the age of 57.

3. The world bodybuilding champion died at the age of 41.

4. The best footballer in the world Maradona died at the age of 60.

BUT

5. The KFC inventor died at 94.

6. Inventor of Nutella brand died at the age of 88.

7. Imagine, cigarette maker Winston died at the age of 102.

8. The inventor of opium died at the age of 116 in an earthquake.

9. Hennessey Cognac inventor died at 98.

How did these doctors come to the conclusion that exercise prolongs life?

The rabbit is always jumping up and down but it lives for only 2 years and the turtle that doesn’t exercise at all, lives 400 years.

So, take some rest, Chill, stay cool, eat, drink and enjoy your life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sol Epstein was at the doctor for his annual checkup.
“I know what you’re going to say,” said Epstein. “High blood pressure.”
“You got it,” said Dr. Rosenberg. “So do you get it from your mother’s side or your father’s side?”
“Neither,” said Epstein. “My wife’s side.”
“What?” said Doctor Rosenberg. “How can you get a condition like this from your wife’s family?”
Oy,” said Epstein, “You should meet them sometime!”


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Somehow saying “take this with a grain of salt” seems appropriate...
> ... ... ...
> So, take some rest, Chill, stay cool, eat, drink and enjoy your life.



+1!!! Can't argue with that... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Once again, coffee is brewing. enjoy


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, I’ll have a BT if you have some please. Sunny here with a high around 17c..so lawn mowing time ......again.

Awaiting the Stanley Cup playoffs.......I’m a little nervous about the leafs....they are meeting Montreal and g-d knows what will happen in that series.. wouldn’t want to be a bookie...with the league only playing within their divisions it’s like 4 separate leagues.....will be interesting.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Once again, coffee is brewing. enjoy


Good Sunny Morning to all

Finally, Sunny, Clear blue sky.
No rain, No Frost, Birds all singing, Just perfect!

Something must be wrong, I'm going to lay back down until I wake up.

Does this dream include coffee Marc?


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Sunny Morning to all
> 
> Finally, Sunny, Clear blue sky.
> No rain, No Frost, Birds all singing, Just perfect!
> 
> Something must be wrong, I'm going to lay back down until I wake up.
> 
> Does this dream include coffee Marc?


Morning Bill...today’s special with double cream coming right up.....we re sitting at 17c right now and very sunny....time to clean the BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, I’ll have a BT if you have some please. Sunny here with a high around 17c..so lawn mowing time ......again.
> 
> Awaiting the Stanley Cup playoffs.......I’m a little nervous about the leafs....they are meeting Montreal and g-d knows what will happen in that series.. wouldn’t want to be a bookie...with the league only playing within their divisions it’s like 4 separate leagues.....will be interesting.


Coming right up, Rp. I mowed yesterday and it is 17C and sunny here as well as we near noon.

I just graduated high school when the Leafs last won the Stanley Cup. Since my NY Rangers are out, it would be nice to see the Leafs go all the way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Sunny Morning to all
> 
> Finally, Sunny, Clear blue sky.
> No rain, No Frost, Birds all singing, Just perfect!
> 
> Something must be wrong, I'm going to lay back down until I wake up.
> 
> Does this dream include coffee Marc?


Well, coffee will be there dream or no dream, Bill. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> we re sitting at 17c right now and very sunny....*time to clean the BBQ.*



Just turn it on and leave it on High for at least half an hour or more, and most barbecues will basically self-clean.

Maybe do that while you cut the lawn, as you don't want to have too many jobs going on on the same day. 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Dominion of Canada (1867-1982) "The Maple Leaf Forever" (1867) - YouTube 

Anyone remember this? My wife said that she sang it in public school.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Dominion of Canada (1867-1982) "The Maple Leaf Forever" (1867) - YouTube
> 
> Anyone remember this? My wife said that she sang it in public school.


I must say I prefer it to O Canada, which I think is a soulless anthem....unless it is sung in French. We should sing O Canada in the bi-lingual version. National anthems are interesting study. I used to do ESL classes on them .


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang!
Hope all are well. The weather has improved in Calgary and I'm expecting to get at least a few hours out in the yard.


groovetube said:


> View attachment 93898
> 
> 
> here we go. 2012, Some nice Munich beer in liter steins with some pork knuckle at haufbrauhaus in Munich, we just arrived after playing through Italy for a few weeks and this was night one of - few weeks playing through Germany. How I survived this tour I’m not sure, all band mates were at least 15 years my junior.


Oh man, that looks delicious.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Dominion of Canada (1867-1982) "The Maple Leaf Forever" (1867) - YouTube
> 
> Anyone remember this? My wife said that she sang it in public school.


I do NOT remember that song/melody.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> I do NOT remember that song/melody.


Guess you are not as old as my wife. 
How is Kacey these days?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Guess you are not as old as my wife.
> How is Kacey these days?


Kacey, boyfriend and Spolumbo are all 100% Thanks. 

How are you and yours doing? I'm looking forward to seeing puppy pics coming from your household.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Kacey, boyfriend and Spolumbo are all 100% Thanks.
> 
> How are you and yours doing? I'm looking forward to seeing puppy pics coming from your household.


Good to hear.
Sadly, we bred Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier, but the ultrasound this afternoon showed no "buns in the oven".


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, we bred Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier, but the ultrasound this afternoon showed no "buns in the oven".


Awwww. Are you considering trying again soon?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Awwww. Are you considering trying again soon?


Maybe. We shall see.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> Hope all are well. The weather has improved in Calgary and I'm expecting to get at least a few hours out in the yard.
> 
> Oh man, that looks delicious.


It was! We had a couple pork knuckles that week and oh wow a lot of liters of fantastic beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny day here , so coffee is brewing before I go out to work in the garden. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A fine sunny day here , so coffee is brewing before I go out to work in the garden. Enjoy.


Morning Marc......sunny here and we hit 21c yesterday....great. We will be dry for the next few days so definitely lawn work time.

Sorry to hear Molly didn’t take...but I guess it happen probably more often than one would suspect. After reading about Glen’s would love to have one. Does Molly have that unique sitting pose ? 

Awaiting the Stanley Cup....should be strange this year...my money would be on Vegas.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang, 

Hope all are well. 

I spent some time yesterday volunteering with a neighbour in the neighbourhood community garden. We're building a new addition next to the community centre. This time, a little shade garden with cedar boxes and seating, which looks over the community gardening plots. 

I was surprised by the amount of broken glass we had to carefully pick out of the soil under the grass we removed there. Sheesh! I imagine at one or more points in time, immature types have been throwing glass bottles against the building-block walls of the centre for entertainment. Probably going to have to be careful working in those beds for a couple of years until we get all the glass shards found and removed.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang,
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> I spent some time yesterday volunteering with a neighbour in the neighbourhood community garden. We're building a new addition next to the community centre. This time, a little shade garden with cedar boxes and seating, which looks over the community gardening plots.
> 
> I was surprised by the amount of broken glass we had to carefully pick out of the soil under the grass we removed there. Sheesh! I imagine at one or more points in time, immature types have been throwing glass bottles against the building-block walls of the centre for entertainment. Probably going to have to be careful working in those beds for a couple of years until we get all the glass shards found and removed.


So.....you don’t want to be on the cutting edge of gardening....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> So.....you don’t want to be on the cutting edge of gardening....


Indeed. If I catch any new bottle smashers, I'll be sure to kick their little glasses out of there... "THIS is why we can't have anything NICE!"


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Indeed. If I catch any new bottle smashers, I'll be sure to kick their little glasses out of there... "THIS is why we can't have anything NICE!"


Or.......if you catch them...make them clean it up......a way to bottle up their rage. But I see a lot of needless damage. A few streets up on our usual walk run we say a house which Was spar painted ...it was a stucco house so major damage. Someone left a spray can out as they were marking pipelines and such on the grass. Someone say it and thought spray graffiti on the complete side of this new house ( not a month old ) would be fun......sad.


----------



## KC4

Yes, it is senseless and sad. That is my primary concern for this new garden; that it will be vandalized. 

We are installing this garden with seating in a public access area, that's partially obscured by the landscape. Perfect vandalism set-up. People are invited and welcome to come into and even loiter in that area, but it's not easily viewed from the street. Seeing what can happen to bus stops right _on_ the street is very disturbing. 

Some community members, knowing that I am an artist, have been hinting that I should volunteer to paint a mural on the side of the community centre, right above the little shade garden. Generally, I'd love to paint a mural and would be prepared to spend a lot of time and energy to do it as well as I could....but, I would be absolutely furious if (when?) somebody graffitis it. The wall already gets whitewashed regularly due to graffiti. Why set myself up for this upset? 

I'll be happy to reconsider doing a mural if the new shade garden doesn't get vandalized.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Awaiting the Stanley Cup....should be strange this year...my money would be on Vegas.


That is really strange having both the _*Stanley Cup*_ and _*Vegas *_included in the same sentence. 

Who would have ever thought such a thing would happen??? 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc......sunny here and we hit 21c yesterday....great. We will be dry for the next few days so definitely lawn work time.
> 
> Sorry to hear Molly didn’t take...but I guess it happen probably more often than one would suspect. After reading about Glen’s would love to have one. Does Molly have that unique sitting pose ?
> 
> Awaiting the Stanley Cup....should be strange this year...my money would be on Vegas.


Merci, Rp. No, Molly does not do the "Glen Sit"  

20C here at 3PM. Out bagging up the grass I cut yesterday as it dries in today's sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang,
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> I spent some time yesterday volunteering with a neighbour in the neighbourhood community garden. We're building a new addition next to the community centre. This time, a little shade garden with cedar boxes and seating, which looks over the community gardening plots.
> 
> I was surprised by the amount of broken glass we had to carefully pick out of the soil under the grass we removed there. Sheesh! I imagine at one or more points in time, immature types have been throwing glass bottles against the building-block walls of the centre for entertainment. Probably going to have to be careful working in those beds for a couple of years until we get all the glass shards found and removed.


Good for you, Kim. A fine volunteer experience.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, Rp. No, Molly does not do the "Glen Sit"
> 
> 20C here at 3PM. Out bagging up the grass I cut yesterday as it dries in today's sunshine.


For me it’s clipping the branches on our bushes. Once a month they pick them up here...so clipping is timed with pickup.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 20C here at 3PM. Out bagging up the grass I cut yesterday as it dries in today's sunshine.



That is a nice pleasant temperature, but I thought you mulched your grass with your power mower???

Sort of off self-feeding your lawn.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That is a nice pleasant temperature, but I thought you mulched your grass with your power mower???
> 
> Sort of off self-feeding your lawn.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Marc’s putting his lawn on a diet Patrick....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Marc’s putting his lawn on a diet Patrick....



Maybe it would be better to feed it some of that "stay green but don't grow" stuff, and then maybe one or maybe two cuttings a year would be sufficient to keep it looking nice.














 😏

Yes, the stuff really does exist.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Maybe it would be better to feed it some of that "stay green but don't grow" stuff, and then maybe one or maybe two cuttings a year would be sufficient to keep it looking nice.
> View attachment 93900
> View attachment 93901
> 😏
> 
> Yes, the stuff really does exist.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


well you could pour Pabst Blue Ribbon all over the lawn so it would be half cut……


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> well you could pour Pabst Blue Ribbon all over the lawn so it would be half cut……



Not bad RP... Snicker snicker... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> For me it’s clipping the branches on our bushes. Once a month they pick them up here...so clipping is timed with pickup.


I don't throw this dried grass away. Compost pile for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That is a nice pleasant temperature, but I thought you mulched your grass with your power mower???
> 
> Sort of off self-feeding your lawn.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, this is what I do, Patrick.


pm-r said:


> That is a nice pleasant temperature, but I thought you mulched your grass with your power mower???
> 
> Sort of off self-feeding your lawn.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I do this in places, and then bag up the rest to put into a compost pile.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I do this in places, and then bag up the rest to put into a compost pile.


OK.
Have you ever put your bare hand into a compost pile of mostly grass clippings??? DON'T!!!

You'll probably end up burning your hands. 

Quite amazing actually.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK.
> Have you ever put your bare hand into a compost pile of mostly grass clippings??? DON'T!!!
> 
> You'll probably end up burning your hands.
> 
> Quite amazing actually.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Grass and fall leaves and I mix them with gloves on my hands.


----------



## talonracer

Evening, crew. Approaching midnight here and I'm kicking back with a fresh local lager and 80,000 words from my first draft of a screenplay I've been overthinking for too long. Will be looking forward to that morning coffee. Hope you're all sleeping well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing for anyone up this early. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

My life as explained in a cartoon....


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 

I'm heading outside for another day of putzing in the yard...one of my favourite activities. Forecast to go up to 22 C today. Ziggy the lizard spent at least 5 hours upon his leash outside and will likely come outside again today. He just loves it, but I can't convince him to eat any of the many ants who've taken up residence in my garden. They must not taste very good to him. 

I did move a few of the hardier overwinter plants outside yesterday. They can withstand a bit of frost, if that happens. The tomatoes and basil seedlings, however, will have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> Evening, crew. Approaching midnight here and I'm kicking back with a fresh local lager and 80,000 words from my first draft of a screenplay I've been overthinking for too long. Will be looking forward to that morning coffee. Hope you're all sleeping well.


Cool! 
I always find walking away from a project for a bit and returning to it later is beneficial. Fresh brain, fresh eyes = fresh inspiration.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> 
> I'm heading outside for another day of putzing in the yard...one of my favourite activities. Forecast to go up to 22 C today. Ziggy the lizard spent at least 5 hours upon his leash outside and will likely come outside again today. He just loves it, but I can't convince him to eat any of the many ants who've taken up residence in my garden. They must not taste very good to him.
> 
> I did move a few of the hardier overwinter plants outside yesterday. They can withstand a bit of frost, if that happens. The tomatoes and basil seedlings, however, will have to wait a bit longer.


Afternoon, Kim. I too was working out in the yard .............. in that "putzing in the yard " does not bring about much progress as we approach planting season here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our doxies are born to hunt and kill their pray.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> View attachment 93903
> View attachment 93904
> Our doxies are born to hunt and kill their pray.


I remember my Max...he was a wire hair and he would waddle around, but could he catch birds. It drove my mother crazy...but as my dad used to say....that was what they were bred to do. He was a really good hunter if that’s the word.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I remember my Max...he was a wire hair and he would waddle around, but could he catch birds. It drove my mother crazy...but as my dad used to say....that was what they were bred to do. He was a really good hunter if that’s the word.


Interesting. Our doxies ignore birds. Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier watches them but does nothing else.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Our doxies ignore birds. Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier watches them but does nothing else.


I read that Glens are ratters and vermin hunters so maybe birds do not register. How is she with squirrels? My Max, as you would know as he was a doxie, was quite the digger...does Molly do the same?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I read that Glens are ratters and vermin hunters so maybe birds do not register. How is she with squirrels? My Max, as you would know as he was a doxie, was quite the digger...does Molly do the same?


She reacts to squirrels on the fence or in the trees, but cannot get to them. She just barks at them. Our doxies like to dig, Molly does not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thoughts of Sunday Brunch come to mind just now as the coffee is brewing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Thoughts of Sunday Brunch come to mind just now as the coffee is brewing. Any suggestions?


Morning Marc, BT for everyone on me....and how about tossing in some Almond Chocolate Croissants .
Watched the Boston Washington game last night...funky goals...I think that series will get nastier.

Rainy here today but will be 21c. Nail clipping day for Guinness,,,,we both hate doing it.
If the sun comes out might BBQ some steaks..yummmmmm!


----------



## Dr.G.

I wonder what, if anything, they sell in their gift shop????


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, while I am not a lover of BT coffee, I LOVE Almond Chocolate Croissants . Coming right up.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I wonder what, if anything, they sell in their gift shop????
> View attachment 93906


Ouch!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, while I am not a lover of BT coffee, I LOVE Almond Chocolate Croissants . Coming right up.


This leads to i interesting question....what is everyone’s favourite breakfast pastry? Mine, without question has been and always will be a cinnamon roll.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> This leads to i interesting question....what is everyone’s favourite breakfast pastry? Mine, without question has been and always will be a cinnamon roll.


Morning glory muffins, hermit cookies or oatmeal raisin cookies. I am not a fan of sticky or very sweet breakfast treats.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang Gang, 

I failed at true putzing yesterday in the yard....ended up with a surprising 10,000+ step count on my Fitbit doing a thorough clean and tidy, raking, sweeping, fertilizing, etc. Ziggy was out there with me most of the day, enjoying leash-free roaming in the well-fenced back yard. We've made sure that he can't escape or hurt himself (too badly). He was digging, eating bugs and earthworms (not ants) and a lot of napping/sunning himself on warm rocks and garden blocks. He had a great lizard activity day. 

MY favourite breakfast pastry is probably a chocolate croissant. Started eating them while traveling in Europe...and continued to enjoy them when I returned...however, it is hard to find the same quality here as was enjoyed in Europe. However, once while in Quebec, I found a local bakery that did just as good if not better than the Europeans did with their Pain au Chocolat.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I wonder what, if anything, they sell in their gift shop????
> View attachment 93906


The gift of eternal sleep?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, BT for everyone on me....and how about tossing in some Almond Chocolate Croissants .
> Watched the Boston Washington game last night...funky goals...I think that series will get nastier.
> 
> Rainy here today but will be 21c. Nail clipping day for Guinness,,,,we both hate doing it.
> If the sun comes out might BBQ some steaks..yummmmmm!


Good luck with the nail trimming! Thankfully, it's getting easier on the pup here. No more "accidents". I cannot believe how fast his nails grow. They could be trimmed weekly. 

Meanwhile, Ziggy, needed his nails done after his yard romp yesterday...


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Nail clipping day for Guinness,,,,we both hate doing it.
> If the sun comes out might BBQ some steaks..yummmmmm!


That barbecued steak sounds like a well-deserved treat for the task at hand, but I wonder why they don't make some sort of treadmill for dogs that uses a type of sandpaper for the belt. 
A small run and the nails would be nicely trimmed. 😏

PS: and maybe some steak for the dog so you both end up enjoying the trimming task and have a reward at the end.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Looks like the covid thing might be improving somewhat in Nova Scotia...

_*Nova Scotia reports 86 new cases of COVID-19 Saturday*_








Nova Scotia reports 86 new cases of COVID-19 Saturday


The province also reports 115 recoveries from the virus




www.halifaxtoday.ca





Any other infected idiots spreading their covid bug around there lately??? 
If so, I think the Nova Scotia Premier would have them turned into stone!!! But definitely not displayed as a statue as a good example for passing the bug around.  😞


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Looks like the covid thing might be improving somewhat in Nova Scotia...
> 
> _*Nova Scotia reports 86 new cases of COVID-19 Saturday*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova Scotia reports 86 new cases of COVID-19 Saturday
> 
> 
> The province also reports 115 recoveries from the virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.halifaxtoday.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other infected idiots spreading their covid bug around there lately???
> If so, I think the Nova Scotia Premier would have them turned into stone!!! But definitely not displayed as a statue as a good example for passing the bug around.  😞
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, we are finally getting our rates down. The fairly strong restrictions on what is open, where we can travel, who is allowed into the province and mask wearing/social distancing are all working. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm sunny afternoon had me out in the garden for most of the day ............ weeding mostly. Still, it was a good effort and I got much done.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That barbecued steak sounds like a well-deserved treat for the task at hand, but I wonder why they don't make some sort of treadmill for dogs that uses a type of sandpaper for the belt.
> A small run and the nails would be nicely trimmed. 😏
> 
> PS: and maybe some steak for the dog so you both end up enjoying the trimming task and have a reward at the end.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Oh yes, Guinness expects to get a piece of steak...and he will not be disappointed.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Looks like the covid thing might be improving somewhat in Nova Scotia...
> 
> _*Nova Scotia reports 86 new cases of COVID-19 Saturday*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova Scotia reports 86 new cases of COVID-19 Saturday
> 
> 
> The province also reports 115 recoveries from the virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.halifaxtoday.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other infected idiots spreading their covid bug around there lately???
> If so, I think the Nova Scotia Premier would have them turned into stone!!! But definitely not displayed as a statue as a good example for passing the bug around.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


We’ve come down from a high of 2433 a day a couple weeks ago to 1195 today in Alberta, so I suppose that’s progress. People are really starting to rebel against restrictions though, being Albertans and all.


----------



## groovetube

There big anti well, everything I think protests downtown today. Many of them believing this whole thing is a hoax. I wonder if anyone told them perhaps they should go a few blocks to the main hospitals where they are overwhelmed and people are dying to see for themselves.

Hard to ignore the selfishness in these disturbing times.

But here’s a smile. ^^


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some coffee is brewing to get us started today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some coffee is brewing to get us started today. Enjoy.


Morning all. Should be warm here today at around 21c.....and dry I hope....still have lawn stuff to do.
Well got Guinness’ nails done...so we celebrated with a steak dinner, which he enjoyed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was out gardening in 20C temps and sunshine when some dark clouds started to roll in from the west. 30 minutes later the first rumble of thunder convinced me to come back inside. 30 minutes after that it started to pour with loud thunder and lightening. The lights went out for about 5 minutes. The rain has now stopped and there is clearing in the west. Strange day.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> ....still have lawn stuff to do.
> Well _*got Guinness’ nails done*_...so we celebrated with a steak dinner, which he enjoyed.



Before next time, maybe check out some of these suggestions, but don't give up on the steak dinners!!!

_*Teaching Your Dog to Trim Her Nails With a Scratchboard*_








Building a Dog Nail Scratchboard | Dog Training Nation


Nail scratchboards are great for getting your dog to trim her own nails. Learn how to build a nail scratchboard for your dog by visiting our website.




www.dogtrainingnation.com





and more:




__





trim dog claws with sandpaper - Google Search






www.google.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Before next time, maybe check out some of these suggestions, but don't give up on the steak dinners!!!
> 
> _*Teaching Your Dog to Trim Her Nails With a Scratchboard*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building a Dog Nail Scratchboard | Dog Training Nation
> 
> 
> Nail scratchboards are great for getting your dog to trim her own nails. Learn how to build a nail scratchboard for your dog by visiting our website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dogtrainingnation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trim dog claws with sandpaper - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, have tried sand paper and boards...Guinness can’t stand them nor the dremel tool...and at 65 pounds he can be hard to handle when he sez no.......so it’s clip clip.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Was out gardening in 20C temps and sunshine when some dark clouds started to roll in from the west. 30 minutes later the first rumble of thunder convinced me to come back inside. 30 minutes after that it started to pour with loud thunder and lightening. The lights went out for about 5 minutes. The rain has now stopped and there is clearing in the west. Strange day.


Outside of the lights out, that sounds like our weather most time....and it rolls in in a hurry.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, have tried sand paper and boards...Guinness can’t stand them nor the dremel tool...



OK, that sure makes sense, even if the web pages did seem to indicate and suggest it would be so simple and would work so well.

OT, but I was just thinking the other day if all the false information was removed from all the Internet sites, there would be very little information left to actually read. 😄 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Outside of the lights out, that sounds like our weather most time....and it rolls in in a hurry.


we can go two years without any thunder and lightening ............... now it is twice in two days ............ and a chance tomorrow. Three days in a row has not happened here at any time of the year since 1965. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning with nice temps. I am going to take my coffee outside this morning and enjoy the singing of the birds.


----------



## groovetube

Have 30 bags of mulch being delivered today. Hoping I didn't over estimate!

On the topic of too much misinformation but not enough real... my feeling is there is too much googling for info that suits (and then subsequent posting and furthering it...) and others that just shouldn't be there... much of this is what you see on social media. There is plenty of good information out there, it's just that it's difficult to discern through all the internet noise. People often aren't interested in what true, just what suits. Or 'sounds right' to them. I try my best not to add to it but Im still working on this  Lest I become "google smart" too...

I suppose its similar to when, in the olden days, we had no internet and we had to rely on books, experts, and then the "village mouthpieces" and of course newspapers/tv/radio. Its just that the internet has amplified the last two a million fold!

Still in lockdown, no haircut in over a year and a half... Have resorted a year ago to ponytail elastics. What a pain.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Have 30 bags of mulch being delivered today. Hoping I didn't over estimate!
> 
> On the topic of too much misinformation but not enough real... my feeling is there is too much googling for info that suits (and then subsequent posting and furthering it...) and others that just shouldn't be there... much of this is what you see on social media. There is plenty of good information out there, it's just that it's difficult to discern through all the internet noise. People often aren't interested in what true, just what suits. Or 'sounds right' to them. I try my best not to add to it but Im still working on this  Lest I become "google smart" too...
> 
> I suppose its similar to when, in the olden days, we had no internet and we had to rely on books, experts, and then the "village mouthpieces" and of course newspapers/tv/radio. Its just that the internet has amplified the last two a million fold!
> 
> Still in lockdown, no haircut in over a year and a half... Have resorted a year ago to ponytail elastics. What a pain.


Tim, confirmation bias is everywhere today. John Oliver had one of the best identifiers of bogus information on his show about conspiracy theories...should be mandatory viewing for all. Also, if you haven’t read it already..Fantasyland is an outstanding book on the subject from a U.S. perspective....which sounds ironic.


----------



## groovetube

oh believe me its on full display if you spend any time on Facebook.  

Its hard to keep ones own biases in check. I find if I try to have a balanced view, not subscribing to either flavours of politic etc., it's not often very welcome and most often jeered at. Which is very interesting.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> oh believe me its on full display if you spend any time on Facebook.
> 
> Its hard to keep ones own biases in check. I find if I try to have a balanced view, not subscribing to either flavours of politic etc., it's not often very welcome and most often jeered at. Which is very interesting.


Well, I think we have become tribal in our political views. Being conservative has become being a Conservative...being liberal has become being a Liberal....it’s not about policy but being attached to a tribe.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Have 30 bags of mulch being delivered today. Hoping I didn't over estimate!
> 
> On the topic of too much misinformation but not enough real... my feeling is there is too much googling for info that suits (and then subsequent posting and furthering it...) and others that just shouldn't be there... much of this is what you see on social media. There is plenty of good information out there, it's just that it's difficult to discern through all the internet noise. People often aren't interested in what true, just what suits. Or 'sounds right' to them. I try my best not to add to it but Im still working on this  Lest I become "google smart" too...
> 
> I suppose its similar to when, in the olden days, we had no internet and we had to rely on books, experts, and then the "village mouthpieces" and of course newspapers/tv/radio. Its just that the internet has amplified the last two a million fold!
> 
> Still in lockdown, no haircut in over a year and a half... Have resorted a year ago to ponytail elastics. What a pain.


"There is plenty of good information out there, it's just that it's difficult to discern through all the internet noise. People often aren't interested in what true, just what suits. " All too true, Tim.

Re haircuts, my wife, who grooms all of our dogs, does my haircuts. Not a bad job, I might add ............ and since I help her groom the dogs, it is free.


----------



## groovetube

Heh, a dog groomer might be what I need at this point, it’s gone well past my shoulders and is getting pretty funny.

I saw this posted just a few minutes ago. I guess it’s becoming a bigger part of the conversation now, though it’s hard to know if it will help lower the noise much.


----------



## talonracer

Greetings folks. Finishing up the last of the morning's coffee and refreshing a website every five minutes to see if my brakes have made it in to the city yet. My car's been offline for almost two months and it's driving me crazy. Upgrading the brakes and as soon as that's done I'll be going for one long, therapeutic drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Heh, a dog groomer might be what I need at this point, it’s gone well past my shoulders and is getting pretty funny.
> 
> I saw this posted just a few minutes ago. I guess it’s becoming a bigger part of the conversation now, though it’s hard to know if it will help lower the noise much.
> View attachment 93909


My wife uses professional dog grooming instruments, which are actually better than those meant for humans. So, I get a good cut.


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> Greetings folks. Finishing up the last of the morning's coffee and refreshing a website every five minutes to see if my brakes have made it in to the city yet. My car's been offline for almost two months and it's driving me crazy. Upgrading the brakes and as soon as that's done I'll be going for one long, therapeutic drive.


Good luck with your brakes. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy and have a good day.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy and have a good day.


Morning Marc, will be hot today...and a few others as well as we could hit 90f.....and of course possibility of thunder storms. So no outside work for me today as the heat and I don’t play well . Awaiting the Leafs Habs game. My spidey sense tells me that the Leafs need to watch out here, while the L&H hasn’t been the big deal for almost 40 years it still resonates with Leaf fans.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will be hot today...and a few others as well as we could hit 90f.....and of course possibility of thunder storms. So no outside work for me today as the heat and I don’t play well . Awaiting the Leafs Habs game. My spidey sense tells me that the Leafs need to watch out here, while the L&H hasn’t been the big deal for almost 40 years it still resonates with Leaf fans.


Might hit 20C here for the next few days with lots of sunshine. Yes, it would be interesting to see if the Leafs go all the way to a Stanley Cup this year ................ at long last.
We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it my imagination , or the older I get are the lids on jars are tighter???


----------



## groovetube

feeling the skid of bags I carried pretty far today. Shows how little Ive moved this winter! Of course I had to carry 3 bags at a time. Makes digging and landscaping feel much much better!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Is it my imagination , or the older I get are the lids on jars are tighter???


I think that is contagious…..


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> feeling the skid of bags I carried pretty far today. Shows how little Ive moved this winter! Of course I had to carry 3 bags at a time. Makes digging and landscaping feel much much better!


That’s why you sack out when you are bagged at the end of the day.


----------



## MacDoc

rained yesterday ...tomorrow for you  
so could not ride my new to me motorcycle aquistion I stumbled into now parked in the drive, It's a tight spot and the 2015 cb300 fits much better than my klr6550








I was surprised when I took a bmw 310 for a demo ride for the afternoon. partner and i were discussing future purchase when klr died - it's 2004 and showing its tropical age tho runs fine plus awkward seat height for my stubby legs. i don;t go off pavent anymore so those capabilities are mostly wasted tho i did get a ride in last weekend in some pretty rain forest








it is very bland dirt road

might just blend the two a bit when i need new tires.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool bikes, David. How is Life treating you these days "down under"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. A slow start to the day, at least for me. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

Just reading about the new apple processors this morning. I really don't keep up with things as I once did. The new MBPs with next gen would be a fun toy. Incredible how far computing has come in 20 years since being wowed by building a pentium2 machine...


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> it is very bland dirt road...
> might just blend the two a bit when i need new tires.


Very interesting mods.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> oh believe me its on full display if you spend any time on Facebook.
> 
> Its hard to keep ones own biases in check. I find if I try to have a balanced view, not subscribing to either flavours of politic etc., it's not often very welcome and most often jeered at. Which is very interesting.


Facebook perpetuates and grows this "myside" bias with their algorithm that feeds subscribers exactly what they want to see. A dirty snow, snowballing effect. 


How did your 30 bags of mulch go Tim? (other than your muscles aching) ... I bet it all had a place to go with room for more, if you had more. I'm always amazed how bags of compost and soil etc., just disappear into my garden beds.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> My wife uses professional dog grooming instruments, which are actually better than those meant for humans. So, I get a good cut.


Do you get a treat too if you behave well during a cut? 

My hubby really needs his hair cut too, and is actually considering allowing me to do it...Now, that's brave. I'll be sure to have a treat ready for him ...especially if I do a terrible job.


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> ... refreshing a website every five minutes to see if my brakes have made it in to the city yet.


Have you stopped yet? 

Do you still own a Talon? I sold mine decades ago, sadly.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Facebook perpetuates and grows this "myside" bias with their algorithm that feeds subscribers exactly what they want to see. A dirty snow, snowballing effect.
> 
> 
> How did your 30 bags of mulch go Tim? (other than your muscles aching) ... I bet it all had a place to go with room for more, if you had more. I'm always amazed how bags of compost and soil etc., just disappear into my garden beds.


Yeah, this morning someone posted a meme that declared that the radical left was going to ban the use of the word “mom” and I thought, yeah that’s it I’m done for the day. Everyone commenting was outraged LOL.

my biceps were a little sore after pulling the ill carry a whole skid of 90lbs a go (3 bags each) 200 feet to the back and I’ll do it in 20 minutes because I’m a dumass but I survived. I dug up half the backyard down a few inches but the next part is going to be a lot tougher.

it’ll keep me busy. Off social media. Mostly


----------



## Rps

Well this has been a fun day...it’s about 88f here, very very humid and I woke up to my hot water tank leaking......the gods are against me as it is the beginning of the long weekend, we are still in lockdown...so will be interesting trying to get a repairman. We’ve found where the leak is coming from and have put in some measure to keep the water at bay.

Talon? Would that be an Eagle Talon? Haven’t seen one in decades......


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Well this has been a fun day...it’s about 88f here, very very humid and I woke up to my hot water tank leaking......the gods are against me as it is the beginning of the long weekend, we are still in lockdown...so will be interesting trying to get a repairman. We’ve found where the leak is coming from and have put in some measure to keep the water at bay.
> 
> Talon? Would that be an Eagle Talon? Haven’t seen one in decades......


EeeeGAD.. A water tank leak... I'm mulling over an estimate to replace my ~10 yr old water tank/floor heating system with an instant heat system. I'm still recovering from sticker shock, but I think it will be the wiser (more economic) decision for the long run. I have no intention of moving out of this home until I can no longer look after it. 

The other thing I'm contemplating having installed with the new unit is a Scale Sweeper than non-chemically prevents calcium and lime from depositing on our plumbing fixtures and appliances. We have very hard water in Calgary, but I don't like the conventional salt water softeners.


----------



## KC4

P.S. Yes, I used to have an Eagle Talon. Fun and fast little car, but rife with odd intermittent "electrical" problems.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> EeeeGAD.. A water tank leak... I'm mulling over an estimate to replace my ~10 yr old water tank/floor heating system with an instant heat system. I'm still recovering from sticker shock, but I think it will be the wiser (more economic) decision for the long run. I have no intention of moving out of this home until I can no longer look after it.
> 
> The other thing I'm contemplating having installed with the new unit is a Scale Sweeper than non-chemically prevents calcium and lime from depositing on our plumbing fixtures and appliances. We have very hard water in Calgary, but I don't like the conventional salt water softeners.


I’m hoping to get a new furnace, ac, and water tank put in for under 7,000. I’ve been reading about the tankless heaters....not sure about those don’t know anyone who has had one and I don’t like the concept of drill mounting holes in my wall....so we will we how it goes after the holiday.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> P.S. Yes, I used to have an Eagle Talon. Fun and fast little car, but rife with odd intermittent "electrical" problems.


I had a Gremlin, aptly named car, same issue.....same company....hmmmmmmm


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I had a Gremlin, aptly named car, same issue.....same company....hmmmmmmm


Yeah, too bad.

I loved my little Eagle Talon....fastest car I've ever owned..loved to drive it. Even bought it vanity plates HOTWNGS and all. But it was too flakey (not to mention impractical ) for someone who was planning to start a family. So I made the heartbreaking decision to sell it. Bought a brand new fully (factory) tricked-out Chevy Cavalier....which turned out to be almost the worst POS that I ever owned. It started to fall apart in 6 months and I got rid of it before it was a year old. 
The absolute worst POS I owned was my next vehicle ... a 80's something Jeep Wagoneer. I found out for the first time in decades of AMA membership that, YES, there IS a limit to how many one can call in a year to be rescued/towed. 

After that bad run of vehicles, I bought Toyota then a Honda and never regretted it. When I bought the Honda, I gave the Toyota to my Mom, and she drove it without mechanical problems for years longer. I drove the Honda without mechanical problems for 12+ years.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yeah, too bad.
> 
> I loved my little Eagle Talon....fastest car I've ever owned..loved to drive it. Even bought it vanity plates HOTWNGS and all. But it was too flakey (not to mention impractical ) for someone who was planning to start a family. So I made the heartbreaking decision to sell it. Bought a brand new fully (factory) tricked-out Chevy Cavalier....which turned out to be almost the worst POS that I ever owned. It started to fall apart in 6 months and I got rid of it before it was a year old.
> The absolute worst POS I owned was my next vehicle ... a 80's something Jeep Wagoneer. I found out for the first time in decades of AMA membership that, YES, there IS a limit to how many one can call in a year to be rescued/towed.
> 
> After that bad run of vehicles, I bought Toyota then a Honda and never regretted it. When I bought the Honda, I gave the Toyota to my Mom, and she drove it without mechanical problems for years longer. I drove the Honda without mechanical problems for 12+ years.


Yup…American Motors were junk. I tried to get GM to buy Jeep but no soap there….so they bought Hummer and we all know how that turned out. Jeep has dreadful quality. As for Honda and Toyota, their approach was to improve the car not rename it. It may be hard for you to remember a time when Honda and Toyota were absolute junk but they were. So they began to improve the cars. GM had the bad habit of changing the brand name…which killed the resale and left the bad car image….really dumb on their part. But I now have a Volt and it’s the best car I’ve owned……..and yes they killed off that brand.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> I’m hoping to get a new furnace, ac, and water tank put in for under 7,000. I’ve been reading about the tankless heaters....not sure about those don’t know anyone who has had one and I don’t like the concept of drill mounting holes in my wall....so we will we how it goes after the holiday.


Interesting, I’m considering a tankless as well as our rental tank is approaching … way over due! I like the idea of it as well the furnace room is a bit tight (I used as much space as I could for studio!) as well as the other benefits


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Yup…American Motors were junk. I tried to get GM to buy Jeep but no soap there….so they bought Hummer and we all know how that turned out. Jeep has dreadful quality. As for Honda and Toyota, their approach was to improve the car not rename it. It may be hard for you to remember a time when Honda and Toyota were absolute junk but they were. So they began to improve the cars. GM had the bad habit of changing the brand name…which killed the resale and left the bad car image….really dumb on their part. But I now have a Volt and it’s the best car I’ve owned……..and yes they killed off that brand.


I don't remember when Toyota and Honda were junk. What years? A 1982 Honda Prelude Sport Coupe was my first (new) car, and I drove that sucker for 9+ years, gave it to my sister who drove it for 4+ years more and then she parked it on my Dad's acreage only using it intermittently until he gave it to a young fellow for his first car. He drove it for quite a while. 

My husband still drives a 2003 Honda Accord. He hasn't replaced it because it has given him no reason to do so.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I don't remember when Toyota and Honda were junk. What years? A 1982 Honda Prelude Sport Coupe was my first (new) car, and I drove that sucker for 9+ years, gave it to my sister who drove it for 4+ years more and then she parked it on my Dad's acreage only using it intermittently until he gave it to a young fellow for his first car. He drove it for quite a while.
> 
> My husband still drives a 2003 Honda Accord. He hasn't replaced it because it has given him no reason to do so.


You have to go back to when they first arrived here…..see they improved the model and now no one can remember when they had poor quality.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Do you get a treat too if you behave well during a cut?
> 
> My hubby really needs his hair cut too, and is actually considering allowing me to do it...Now, that's brave. I'll be sure to have a treat ready for him ...especially if I do a terrible job.


She actually does quite good a cut, Kim. It is harder to groom a dog than me.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> You have to go back to when they first arrived here…..see they improved the model and now no one can remember when they had poor quality.


OH, so interesting. Happy to have missed that era of Japanese car manufacturing. My Grandmother, about 50 years ago, had a Datsun B210 that she absolutely loved. 

She was the first in the family to purchase a "foreign" vehicle and took a lot of ribbing because of it, especially from my Dad who was a staunch North American brand buyer. Working in the oilfield, his truck was his office and he went through too many vehicles over his life to count. He was quite hard on them, driving them for hours a day, through all sorts of terrain, weather and road (if there was one) conditions. 

One of his favourite sayings to me was, "I've driven more miles in reverse than you have forward". That probably remains a true statement today even though he passed away over 17 years ago. 

In regard to the family N.A. v.s. Import vehicle debate, I of course, joined the "dark side" when I purchased the 1982 Honda and then it was my turn to take my fair share of ribbing from my Dad. The last laugh was on him though... Around 1985 he surprised everyone by replacing his worn out GMC truck/SUV with a brand new Toyota 4 Runner. 
He was tired of having to replace his GMC every 18-24 months.... He complained that the 4-Runner cost him "too much" and started to refer to it as "J.C." He explained that stood for Japanese Cadillac. He drove JC just as hard, if not harder than he drove his previous vehicles. Well, he kept JC for 6+ years, and ended up getting JC2 and JC3 before he passed away. All three of his JCs spent their "retirement" years being driven by other family members.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> She actually does quite good a cut, Kim. It is harder to groom a dog than me.


No doubt! Cheers!


----------



## groovetube

I sort of remember Toyota way back, don’t recall Honda but remember Datsun. What I do remember is those Datsuns seemed junky but they ran forever!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I sort of remember Toyota way back, don’t recall Honda but remember Datsun. What I do remember is those Datsuns seemed junky but they ran forever!


My son just retired our 2004 Toyota Echo that I sold to him for $1 when we left St. John's, NL


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Day off tomorrow after doing parent teacher interviews today to make for a four day May long weekend. Not too shabby. Kids return in person on Tuesday after a month online.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some fresh coffee is brewing , along with some goodies in the oven to get us up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Very hot here today, with possibility of thunderstorms. Day two of the water heater saga, been up all night mopping up water...earliest I can get a service person is Tuesday between 1 and 5 pm. Will try the underground network today to get a plumber at least to see if there can be some thing done so I can at least get some sleep tonight. Ah the joys of home ownership.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Very hot here today, with possibility of thunderstorms. Day two of the water heater saga, been up all night mopping up water...earliest I can get a service person is Tuesday between 1 and 5 pm. Will try the underground network today to get a plumber at least to see if there can be some thing done so I can at least get some sleep tonight. Ah the joys of home ownership.....


Sorry to hear this, Rp. It happened to us once in St. John's. It made quite the mess. bonne chance, mon ami. Decaf BT coffee for you this morning?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Rp. It happened to us once in St. John's. It made quite the mess. bonne chance, mon ami. Decaf BT coffee for you this morning?


Don’t think Decaf will do it this morning...2 regular please. We do have some hopeful news as a neighbour ga e me a contact who can come around 7pm today...hopefully.


----------



## groovetube

‘Decaf’… what’s the point? 

my humble opinion. I’m sure as I age I will continue to weaken my caffeine level and cut it off earlier though!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ‘Decaf’… what’s the point?
> 
> my humble opinion. I’m sure as I age I will continue to weaken my caffeine level and cut it off earlier though!


Sadly, I can't go a day without a cup of coffee.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, I can't go a day without a cup of coffee.


Me to, or me two......


----------



## Rps

I was going to make Alligator Stew for dinner but I don’t have a Croc Pot........


----------



## Rps

morning all......I guess I have the keys, coffee anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> morning all......I guess I have the keys, coffee anyone?


Thanks for the coffee, Rp. We were off shopping for some elderly neighbors. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the coffee, Rp. We were off shopping for some elderly neighbors. Merci, mon ami.


Have a good day Marc.....personally i’d Shop for some neighbours in their mid 40s...they still have their warranty.....


----------



## Rps

I’ve been on a mission lately of telling everyone about the benefits of eating dried grapes.....it’s all about raisin awareness.......


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Me to, or me two......


Me three.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Me three.


Hi Kim, how’s things?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, how’s things?


Hi Rp...It's a typical dreary (Weather wise) May long weekend in Calgary. Was helping move dirt into the new community garden beds yesterday...now it's looking like Mother Nature will water it in nicely for us. I'd be out doing some bedding plant/seedling planting today, but it's forecast to freeze, again, tonight. So. Must. Be. Patient. 

This gives me good reason to stay indoors and work on the new group project. A vocal ensemble of "A Brand New Day" (from the movie "The Wiz") ... I've been given parts in all three ranges (High, Med, Low) to do , plus it flies at an extra fast tempo....so, I need the practice time. 

What have you been working on, other than mopping up after your tank tanked? Hopefully that's fixed now.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hi Rp...It's a typical dreary (Weather wise) May long weekend in Calgary. Was helping move dirt into the new community garden beds yesterday...now it's looking like Mother Nature will water it in nicely for us. I'd be out doing some bedding plant/seedling planting today, but it's forecast to freeze, again, tonight. So. Must. Be. Patient.
> 
> This gives me good reason to stay indoors and work on the new group project. A vocal ensemble of "A Brand New Day" (from the movie "The Wiz") ... I've been given parts in all three ranges (High, Med, Low) to do , plus it flies at an extra fast tempo....so, I need the practice time.
> 
> What have you been working on, other than mopping up after your tank tanked? Hopefully that's fixed now.


Hi Kim, one aspect of the drip has been fixed so we are seeing if the other is a seep through from the first or one on its own. Will know by Tuesday..if the area is dry then it was residue from the first. Either way will probably replace it when we do the furnace and ac this summer.

we were really hot here, with some rain today, but we’re and will be in the 90s here for a day or so….

as for songs, I’ve been working on my songbook and an arrangement of Un Canadien Errant…


----------



## KC4

Wow, Rp... your weather is tropical while mine is freezing. What a contrast. 

Glad to hear you have your water tank situation under control. Hope it holds on until summer. ....The Tide is High.. but I'm Holding On.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Cloudy and 15C here with rain in the forecast. My wife bought some bedding plants for the two elderly women who live near us. We are going to plant them in a small plot on their front lawns so that they can both see them from inside when looking out their window. Then, we plant our annuals in the pots of soil we have on our deck.


----------



## KC4

I just recently learned that Rhubarb blossoms are edible, so, yesterday, instead of merely composting them as I've been doing for decades, I took them into the kitchen and sautéed them (per a recipe I found) with ginger, soya sauce and sesame oil. 
They have a nice light lemony taste, (surprisingly NOT a rhubarb taste) but I unfortunately overcooked them because I didn't believe the recipe when it said to cook them for only 1- 2 minutes. I should have listened because mine ended up with a disturbing texture between overcooked cauliflower and cream of wheat. 



















Next time I get the chance to cook them, I'll mind the time they are in the heat.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I just recently learned that Rhubarb blossoms are edible, so, yesterday, instead of merely composting them as I've been doing for decades, I took them into the kitchen and sautéed them (per a recipe I found) with ginger, soya sauce and sesame oil.
> They have a nice light lemony taste, (surprisingly NOT a rhubarb taste) but I unfortunately overcooked them because I didn't believe the recipe when it said to cook them for only 1- 2 minutes. I should have listened because mine ended up with a disturbing texture between overcooked cauliflower and cream of wheat.
> View attachment 93912
> View attachment 93913
> View attachment 93914
> 
> Next time I get the chance to cook them, I'll mind the time they are in the heat.


Never heard of eating those….interesting.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Wow, Rp... your weather is tropical while mine is freezing. What a contrast.
> 
> Glad to hear you have your water tank situation under control. Hope it holds on until summer. ....The Tide is High.. but I'm Holding On.....


Yup, we get heat here....and of course thunderstorms. My spring so far has really been High Tides and Green Grass.....hoping not for ever.


----------



## KC4




----------



## groovetube

A whole morning of digging weeding and trimming, it’s raining now so it’s tv time!


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting things ready for the Victoria Day Tea Party at 4PM on Monday. Last year's High Tea Party was a success and hopefully it shall be replicated this year. We shall see.


----------



## talonracer

I have two right now.



KC4 said:


> Have you stopped yet?
> 
> Do you still own a Talon? I sold mine decades ago, sadly.


----------



## talonracer

Rps said:


> Well this has been a fun day...it’s about 88f here, very very humid and I woke up to my hot water tank leaking......the gods are against me as it is the beginning of the long weekend, we are still in lockdown...so will be interesting trying to get a repairman. We’ve found where the leak is coming from and have put in some measure to keep the water at bay.
> 
> Talon? Would that be an Eagle Talon? Haven’t seen one in decades......


Indeed it would. I have two.


----------



## talonracer

"Tricked out Cavalier" 

Is that even possible?


KC4 said:


> Yeah, too bad.
> 
> I loved my little Eagle Talon....fastest car I've ever owned..loved to drive it. Even bought it vanity plates HOTWNGS and all. But it was too flakey (not to mention impractical ) for someone who was planning to start a family. So I made the heartbreaking decision to sell it. Bought a brand new fully (factory) tricked-out Chevy Cavalier....which turned out to be almost the worst POS that I ever owned. It started to fall apart in 6 months and I got rid of it before it was a year old.
> The absolute worst POS I owned was my next vehicle ... a 80's something Jeep Wagoneer. I found out for the first time in decades of AMA membership that, YES, there IS a limit to how many one can call in a year to be rescued/towed.
> 
> After that bad run of vehicles, I bought Toyota then a Honda and never regretted it. When I bought the Honda, I gave the Toyota to my Mom, and she drove it without mechanical problems for years longer. I drove the Honda without mechanical problems for 12+ years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and I am open to suggestions as to what to make for Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I have the keys this morning. Coffee anyone...and in honour of Victoria Day I also have Tea and Maple Scones.....any takers?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I have the keys this morning. Coffee anyone...and in honour of Victoria Day I also have Tea and Maple Scones.....any takers?


Pete and repeat  . Coffee was already brewed and Victoria Day High Tea treats are for tomorrow. Now, if you make Sunday Brunch I am sure there will be many takers.

How are you today, mon ami?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Pete and repeat  . Coffee was already brewed and Victoria Day High Tea treats are for tomorrow. Now, if you make Sunday Brunch I am sure there will be many takers.
> 
> How are you today, mon ami?


We are good thanx Marc. We have our water issue under control....so far touch wood...so I finally got some sleep after 3 days of mopping up water at night. Got to say I’m still peeved at Reliance...they phone Friday night and said they cancelled our repair appointment as I wasn’t a regular customer....that was 2 days after I made the appointment...grrrrrrrre


----------



## Rps

A little music for the day….


----------



## Aurora

Well written and well performed. Thank you Rps for this post


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We are good thanx Marc. We have our water issue under control....so far touch wood...so I finally got some sleep after 3 days of mopping up water at night. Got to say I’m still peeved at Reliance...they phone Friday night and said they cancelled our repair appointment as I wasn’t a regular customer....that was 2 days after I made the appointment...grrrrrrrre


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some Victoria Day tea is brewing along with some of our special blends of coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay well and stay safe, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Stay well and stay safe, mes amis. Paix.
> View attachment 93920


Morning Marc, et al. Somewhat cloudy here this morning with a chance of rain. Man has it cooled off....from 90 to 70 ......but if it I dry will be doing a BBQ and awaiting for the Leafs game. Saw the Edmonton game last night....what’s that saying...it ain’t over till it’s over.....

Marc saw a good movie on the box the other night “ The Bookshop” worth seeing...and the book from which it came worth reading I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. Somewhat cloudy here this morning with a chance of rain. Man has it cooled off....from 90 to 70 ......but if it I dry will be doing a BBQ and awaiting for the Leafs game. Saw the Edmonton game last night....what’s that saying...it ain’t over till it’s over.....
> 
> Marc saw a good movie on the box the other night “ The Bookshop” worth seeing...and the book from which it came worth reading I think.


Morning, Rp. I read the plot overview of The Bookshop. Seems like an interesting British period piece.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a fresh New York style cheesecake topped with fresh glazed strawberries for our early bird customers here at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I have a fresh New York style cheesecake topped with fresh glazed strawberries for our early bird customers here at The Cafe Chez Marc. Enjoy.
> View attachment 93921


Yummmmmmmmmm


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. I read the plot overview of The Bookshop. Seems like an interesting British period piece.


I’d say that would sum it up quite nicely...very European in aspect.


----------



## Dr.G.

...


----------



## Rps

Thought it fitting that my 10,000th post should be here....time doesn’t fly it screams by.


----------



## Rps

Marc, it seems Bryan Adams wrote a song about the Shang....Everything I Brew I Brew For You.......


----------



## groovetube

Well, as long as it's not a strange brew.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thought it fitting that my 10,000th post should be here....time doesn’t fly it screams by.


Kudos, Rp. Let's celebrate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Thought it fitting that my 10,000th post should be here....time doesn’t fly it screams by.


How does one find out the number of posts he or she has made?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Thought it fitting that my _*10,000th post*_ should be here...._*time doesn’t fly it screams by*_.



It certainly does... and congratulations on all your posts.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> How does one find out the number of posts he or she has made?


It's usually shown under the poster's avatar or under their name on the post heading depending on the display of the window width.
At least that's how it shows on my iMac using Google Chrome.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> How does one find out the number of posts he or she has made?


What Patrick said. At least on my iPad it shows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Replies116,719 
Discussions Created 523 
Reaction score 243 
Points 63

Merci. What is a "reaction score" and what are these "points"???


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Replies116,719
> Discussions Created 523
> Reaction score 243
> Points 63
> 
> Merci. What is a "reaction score" and what are these "points"???


I don’t know. I’m wondering if you hit ”like” on a post if that causes the score? Not sure how much of this is new either as I never delved into the older version. And as for points……got nuthin’


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Merci. What is a "reaction score" and what are these "points"???


Try checking out some of the Google hits for such searches as these for the most likely explanations:



what is VerticalScope Inc forums Reaction score - Google Search





what is VerticalScope Inc forums Reaction score - Google Search



Just change the search words or phrases as required.

PS: VerticalScope Inc is the name of the software company this forum like many other similar forums use.

EDIT:
It seems that the _*reaction score*_ is the number of times others have clicked the _*Like button*_ or something similar according to the Reactions received heading in ones member profile list.

I don't know if this will work or not:








Reactions received







www.ehmac.ca





PPS: I have no idea why the figures are showing for some members but not for others.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Try checking out some of the Google hits for such searches as these for the most likely explanations:
> 
> 
> 
> what is VerticalScope Inc forums Reaction score - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is VerticalScope Inc forums Reaction score - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> Just change the search words or phrases as required.
> 
> PS: VerticalScope Inc is the name of the software company this forum like many other similar forums use.
> 
> EDIT:
> It seems that the _*reaction score*_ is the number of times others have clicked the _*Like button*_ or something similar according to the Reactions received heading in ones member profile list.
> 
> I don't know if this will work or not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reactions received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ehmac.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thanks for the info, Patrick. Did not reveal much. Still, they are just numbers. The number of friends I have made here in The Shang thread are more important. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!


----------



## groovetube

I dont pay attention really to reaction scores. Much like I dont care how many people like my picture of whatever on instagram. 

btw Patrick, vertiscope is the company that owns this, and other forums, not the name of of the software company that these forums run on. That would be XenForo.

Outside in the backyard all morninand afternoon landscaping. I see why younger folk are more into this  just taking an inside with AC break for a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I dont pay attention really to reaction scores. Much like I dont care how many people like my picture of whatever on instagram.
> 
> btw Patrick, vertiscope is the company that owns this, and other forums, not the name of of the software company that these forums run on. That would be XenForo.
> 
> Outside in the backyard all morninand afternoon landscaping. I see why younger folk are more into this  just taking an inside with AC break for a bit.


Good point, Rp. Luckily, we don't really need AC here in Lunenburg, NS. However, fans are very vital, especially at night. We are close enough to the ocean to get nice ocean breezes which helps to cool a person off.


----------



## Dr.G.

The last time I was in my doctor's office I overheard his receptionist call him on the intercom and say to him "There is a man sitting out here in the waiting room who thinks that he is invisible". The receptionist left the intercom reply button open and I could hear my doctor reply "Tell him I can't see him today."


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> btw Patrick, vertiscope is the company that owns this, and other forums, not the name of of the software company that these forums run on. That would be XenForo.



Thanks for the update and the correction.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## talonracer

Good morning, all. Just around midnight for me here.

Spent the last two hours on the phone with my dad's best friend from high school, who I never really got to know until my dad passed away. We talked cars, bikes, more cars, guns and even more cars... but through it all, I was really grateful for the connection. It's the little things, sometimes.

Stay well, people.


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> Good morning, all. Just around midnight for me here.
> 
> Spent the last two hours on the phone with my dad's best friend from high school, who I never really got to know until my dad passed away. We talked cars, bikes, more cars, guns and even more cars... but through it all, I was really grateful for the connection. It's the little things, sometimes.
> 
> Stay well, people.


Good to hear of this "reunion", tr. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early for some reason. Going to start the coffee brewing ............ and then go back to bed. Later.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The last time I was in my doctor's office I overheard his receptionist call him on the intercom and say to him "There is a man sitting out here in the waiting room who thinks that he is invisible". The receptionist left the intercom reply button open and I could hear my doctor reply "Tell him I can't see him today."


Morning Marc, this reminds me of a conversation I overheard between a proctologist and his receptionist.....I didn’t get all of the conversation other than..” I know they are but I would still prefer you call them clients...”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, this reminds me of a conversation I overheard between a proctologist and his receptionist.....I didn’t get all of the conversation other than..” I know they are but I would still prefer you call them clients...”


Good one, Rp. Care for some BT coffee?
Sadly, the lobster season ends next week. Winter Lobster Season in Nova Scotia | Canada.Com


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Rp. Care for some BT coffee?
> Sadly, the lobster season ends next week. Winter Lobster Season in Nova Scotia | Canada.Com


I didn’t know they had a season...only the amount you could catch...interesting.
Was supposed to hit 35c today but with the clouds and breeze I don’t think we got there....which is good. But will get rain tomorrow......lots of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I didn’t know they had a season...only the amount you could catch...interesting.
> Was supposed to hit 35c today but with the clouds and breeze I don’t think we got there....which is good. But will get rain tomorrow......lots of it.


Yes, lobster harvesting has a season. It starts with something called "dumping" which is the setting off of traps. There will still be lobster that were caught and being held in lobster pens, but my wife, who loves lobster, says they do not taste the same. I do not care for lobster so it makes no difference to me.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, lobster harvesting has a season. It starts with something called "dumping" which is the setting off of traps. There will still be lobster that were caught and being held in lobster pens, but my wife, who loves lobster, says they do not taste the same. I do not care for lobster so it makes no difference to me.


Funny, as a Kinsmen we ran a Lobsterfest, which was a lobster and beef dinner...I’ve cooked literally thousands of them and only ever had one...which was my first .....it was also my last...not a fan.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, lobster harvesting has a season. It starts with something called "dumping" which is the setting off of traps. There will still be lobster that were caught and being held in lobster pens, but my wife, who loves lobster, says they do not taste the same.


What is your expert wife's opinion about frozen lobster, about the only "fresh" Lobster that we can afford that we can buy out here on the Westcoast???

But then again, she probably never even wants to try frozen lobster!!! 😏

What about any of the canned Lobsters, but I guess the same thing applies there as well??? 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I’ve cooked literally thousands of them and only ever had one...which was my first .....it was also my last...not a fan.



Maybe they came from the "lobster pens" that Marc mentioned???

By the way, I will take whatever you don't want. 😏

But I was just thinking, I don't know if I prefer lobster or West Coast crab, but I think I will have to go Googling to see if I can discover why lobsters were never successful on the West Coast, yet the same West Coast Dungeness and Red Rock crabs survive very well on the Atlantic coast apparently. Odd... But at least we have some very nice cod and salmon... we don't enjoy the Atlantic salmon, but I think most of what we have available here is farmed Atlantic salmon. It's not as firm or as flavorful as our Pacific salmon.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What is your expert wife's opinion about frozen lobster, about the only "fresh" Lobster that we can afford that we can buy out here on the Westcoast???
> 
> But then again, she probably never even wants to try frozen lobster!!! 😏
> 
> What about any of the canned Lobsters, but I guess the same thing applies there as well???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Fresh but never frozen .................... death before dishonor. NEVER canned lobster.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe they came from the "lobster pens" that Marc mentioned???
> 
> By the way, I will take whatever you don't want. 😏
> 
> But I was just thinking, I don't know if I prefer lobster or West Coast crab, but I think I will have to go Googling to see if I can discover why lobsters were never successful on the West Coast, yet the same West Coast Dungeness and Red Rock crabs survive very well on the Atlantic coast apparently. Odd... But at least we have some very nice cod and salmon... we don't enjoy the Atlantic salmon, but I think most of what we have available here is farmed Atlantic salmon. It's not as firm or as flavorful as our Pacific salmon.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I love crab and salmon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet start to the day here, which is fine with me. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am a product of the old math movement. Sadly, this was many years ago. I cant remember what the Roman Numerals are for 51, 6, and 500... man.. I'm LIVID ! ! !


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I am a product of the old math movement. Sadly, this was many years ago. I cant remember what the Roman Numerals are for 51, 6, and 500... man.. I'm LIVID ! ! !


Now that’s clever......


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> "Tricked out Cavalier"
> 
> Is that even possible?


LOL! It really was a rolling joke in more than one way.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 

Speaking of Salmon, lately we've been enjoying cedar plank salmon on the BBQ. Tried a wild caught and a farmed Steelhead (trout disguised as a salmon)... clearly preferred the wild caught for flavour and texture. 

It's unusually foggy here in Calgary... We've had so much rain lately, it's looking and feeling like the "Wet Coast"outside.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> Speaking of Salmon, lately we've been enjoying cedar plank salmon on the BBQ. Tried a wild caught and a farmed Steelhead (trout disguised as a salmon)... clearly preferred the wild caught for flavour and texture.
> 
> It's unusually foggy here in Calgary... We've had so much rain lately, it's looking and feeling like the "Wet Coast"outside.


Yup, we are getting rain here….was thinking of building an ark……
Tovah used to love salmon, but lately it has been bothering her so another thing off the list…
Probably will be burger day today….and tomorrow I get the snow tires off the Volt…I think we’re safe regarding snow now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yup, we are getting rain here….was thinking of building an ark……
> Tovah used to love salmon, but lately it has been bothering her so another thing off the list…
> Probably will be burger day today….and tomorrow I get the snow tires off the Volt…I think we’re safe regarding snow now.


Interesting. We give our dogs salmon oil caps to help with their skin and fur. Fresh or cooked salmon is too expensive to give to them.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Fresh or cooked salmon is too expensive to give to them.



And if they are like most dogs, they would probably prefer to leave it out in the hot sun for a few days so it gets nice and "ripe" when they can then enjoy rolling in it. 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day but coffee is brewing to perk things up a bit. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet day but coffee is brewing to perk things up a bit. Enjoy


Morning Ma c, cooler here today with a chance of rain later. It will give me a chance to finish the lawns....the past week we’ve had some heavy air here and temps in the 90s....a bit much for me so the recent break in temps is welcome.

Awaiting the Leaf game tonight...might breakout my sweater.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Ma c, cooler here today with a chance of rain later. It will give me a chance to finish the lawns....the past week we’ve had some heavy air here and temps in the 90s....a bit much for me so the recent break in temps is welcome.
> 
> Awaiting the Leaf game tonight...might breakout my sweater.....


Morning, Rp. Some BT coffee?
Yes, I watched the NY Knicks last night win and will watch the Leafs tonight. I hope they both win and go all the way this year. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Some BT coffee?
> Yes, I watched the NY Knicks last night win and will watch the Leafs tonight. I hope they both win and go all the way this year. We shall see.


Leafs will be interesting. Watched the Islanders last night down Pitt....as of today I couldn’t guess who will be in the final......maybe that’s a good thing but I’m thinking the U.S. tv base won’t like it. I bet most are into NBA right now.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

We finally have some pleasant weather here, so my hopes are to be able to catch up on the community shade garden project... We should have it mostly planted by the end of the day today.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> We finally have some pleasant weather here, so my hopes are to be able to catch up on the community shade garden project... We should have it mostly planted by the end of the day today.


Kim, does that mean you are past the frost date in Calgary? Here it is usually around May5th.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, does that mean you are past the frost date in Calgary? Here it is usually around May5th.


The local gardener's lore is that we don't plant anything above ground until after the May long weekend. 

The chance of it frosting or freezing here now is like the chance of being murdered by a bunny. It's very low, but never.... zero.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet day but coffee is brewing to perk things up a bit. Enjoy


Thanks, Marc,
A nice coffee would be appreciated to start the day off but I would like to have it with sugar but no milk or cream as I am on clear fluids for the day in preparation for a colonoscopy procedure tomorrow morning. 

I ended up with a bit of a drug overreaction which sent my Warfarin INR results way too high and they want to check for any possible blood leakage, so better safe than sorry.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks, Marc,
> A nice coffee would be appreciated to start the day off but I would like to have it with sugar but no milk or cream as I am on clear fluids for the day in preparation for a colonoscopy procedure tomorrow morning.
> 
> I ended up with a bit of a drug overreaction which sent my Warfarin INR results way too high and they want to check for any possible blood leakage, so better safe than sorry.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Good luck with the colonoscopy, Patrick. I had to stay off of Xeralto for three days prior to my procedure. The prep cleansing was the worst part of the whole procedure.


----------



## groovetube

Wiped. Spent all day digging. Mulching. And I’m barely half done. I have more color (burn?) now before June than I had all summer last year.

Now I’m going to watch the leafs lose. Lol.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. some TGIF coffee is brewing. enjoy


----------



## Dr.G.

this tricked me the first time


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning all, 
We are having a rerun of early March!
Temperature dropping - down to 3.5°C
Rain with the occasional mix of wet snow
And a gentle breeze just to keep things interesting.

The cat refused to go out.

I would appreciate a large cup of hot coffee Marc, cream, no sugar, - maybe add a little spirit for anti-freeze purposes.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning all,
> We are having a rerun of early March!
> Temperature dropping - down to 3.5°C
> Rain with the occasional mix of wet snow
> And a gentle breeze just to keep things interesting.
> 
> The cat refused to go out.
> 
> I would appreciate a large cup of hot coffee Marc, cream, no sugar, - maybe add a little spirit for anti-freeze purposes.


Morning, Bill. Hot coffee for you today ............. along with a snow shovel. Stay well and stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Bill. Hot coffee for you today ............. along with a snow shovel. Stay well and stay safe, mon ami.


Thanks Marc, I may need a second cup.
Temp down to 3°C now, have to cover some new plants
Snowing now, big wet flakes!

I may leave my snow tires on for the rest of the year!

And the grass still needs cutting, - Life in the country is never boring!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Thanks Marc, I may need a second cup.
> Temp down to 3°C now, have to cover some new plants
> Snowing now, big wet flakes!
> 
> I may leave my snow tires on for the rest of the year!
> 
> And the grass still needs cutting, - Life in the country is never boring!


Wow. Where exactly are you located? Sunny and 12C here in Lunenburg, NS and we are setting out bedding plants.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Where exactly are you located? Sunny and 12C here in Lunenburg, NS and we are setting out bedding plants.


Hi Again Marc
Half way between Newmarket and Orangeville in Ontario - A few days ago we were at 31°C!!!
Today the temp is still slowly dropping, down to 2.5°C now

Covered over a few of the more tender plants, brought in the seedlings not yet set out in the garden!

I guess it's my own fault, - took the blower off the tractor before the 24th.


----------



## groovetube

O Canada! Glad I got some landscaping done when I did. Incredible yo-yo weather I think we even saw some flakage in the rain in downtown Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Hi Again Marc
> Half way between Newmarket and Orangeville in Ontario - A few days ago we were at 31°C!!!
> Today the temp is still slowly dropping, down to 2.5°C now
> 
> Covered over a few of the more tender plants, brought in the seedlings not yet set out in the garden!
> 
> I guess it's my own fault, - took the blower off the tractor before the 24th.


Wow. That is quite the difference in temps. Are you on route 9 or off in the woods? Stay well and stay safe .......... and stay warm. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> O Canada! Glad I got some landscaping done when I did. Incredible yo-yo weather I think we even saw some flakage in the rain in downtown Toronto.


The idea of "yo-yo weather" seems accurate. Here in this area of Nova Scotia, we don't get many extremes, either highs or lows. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> Half way between Newmarket and Orangeville in Ontario - A few days ago we were at 31°C!!!
> Today the temp is still slowly dropping, down to 2.5°C now



That seems to me quite some extremes in temperatures. 

I don't think we have hit any temperatures in the twenties or higher yet this year. And at least we didn't get much in the way of snow, but that would be unheard of happening in May unless one was up in the mountains and higher elevation backcountry areas.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That seems to me quite some extremes in temperatures.
> 
> I don't think we have hit any temperatures in the twenties or higher yet this year. And at least we didn't get much in the way of snow, but that would be unheard of happening in May unless one was up in the mountains and higher elevation backcountry areas.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I hear that the prairies and parts of ON are in drought conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bruce Lee, who died in 1973, had a younger brother whom he taught Jeet Kune Do . Sadly, Bruce Lee's younger brother, who was a devout vegan, died today. RIP, Broco Lee.


----------



## pm-r

I just thought some might be interested in some of the large trees that grow and get harvested on Vancouver Island, but this one is a bit of an exemption and apparently went viral when it was caught and photographed on the island highway on its way to a local specialty sawmill...

You can see and read the story here:








Port Alberni mill purchased huge log seen in Nanaimo viral photo


A small family-owned mill that makes guitar soundboards bought the log without ever seeing it or knowing it was old-growth.




www.cheknews.ca





Apparently, it will be used to make guitar bodies and other bits for musical instruments. 
Maybe RP could get a custom-made Uke???











- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I just thought some might be interested in some of the large trees that grow and get harvested on Vancouver Island, but this one is a bit of an exemption and apparently went viral when it was caught and photographed on the island highway on its way to a local specialty sawmill...
> 
> You can see and read the story here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port Alberni mill purchased huge log seen in Nanaimo viral photo
> 
> 
> A small family-owned mill that makes guitar soundboards bought the log without ever seeing it or knowing it was old-growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cheknews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it will be used to make guitar bodies and other bits for musical instruments.
> Maybe RP could get a custom-made Uke???
> 
> View attachment 93927
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


How sad that something that old would be cut down for such useless purposes.


----------



## groovetube

Especially since guitars, aren’t that big!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> How sad that something that old would be cut down for such useless purposes.


I think quite a few musicians would tend to disagree with you Marc, but if you read the article you would have discovered that the huge log was part of a bundle of other logs that had been cut and would have probably just rotted away if someone had not purchased them. Not many mills can handle a log that size these days so I for one was glad to see it is not going to go to waste and just rot.

It's sort of interesting to think that possibly its much smaller siblings could well have been used for the masts for the ships of the Explorers that were so sought after when they visited the West Coast. Actually, I believe much smaller spruce trees were harvested from Vancouver Island for the masts and spars that were used on the Bluenose II. Personally, I don't think that was for a useless purpose either. 😉

What I do find useless and a waste is when some of the lovely old giants of the forest finally die and just end up rotting away without any of their beautiful wood being used or preserved to create a nice enjoyable object.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning with some freshly brewed coffee just about ready to pour. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got this sign for outside of The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Rps

Morning al.....where did the summer go? Low of 8c here and very windy. With some luck might hit 16c over the weekend.

Will take a BT if you have it Marc. I’m listening to WCSX 94.7 in Detroit ...they are running top 500 Rock Songs this weekend...might never go outside......they have an on line presence so if you like this style you can log in....great stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning al.....where did the summer go? Low of 8c here and very windy. With some luck might hit 16c over the weekend.
> 
> Will take a BT if you have it Marc. I’m listening to WCSX 94.7 in Detroit ...they are running top 500 Rock Songs this weekend...might never go outside......they have an on line presence so if you like this style you can log in....great stuff.


Some hot BT coffee coming right up, Rp.
Sounds like a Memorial Day music blast from Detroit. I like the stations that play all the music from the 60s. Paix, mon ami.

Is your part of ON experiencing drought conditions?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Some hot BT coffee coming right up, Rp.
> Sounds like a Memorial Day music blast from Detroit. I like the stations that play all the music from the 60s. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> Is your part of ON experiencing drought conditions?


I’m not sure about the drought......yes we have been getting rain but drought is measured in time as well as mils.......so I’m not sure if we’ve caught up in rainfall yet or if we are still down overall. We were very very dry for a while. 

While I grew up musically in the 60s, not everything back then appeals to me now....I’m more a late 70s 80s guy when we talk about rock eras. We had a great station here in Windsor but Bell moved it to Virgin and the robot programming.....so I am now streaming CFNY in Toronto for my usual listening...but never miss the 500 on WCSX this time of year..


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m not sure about the drought......yes we have been getting rain but drought is measured in time as well as mils.......so I’m not sure if we’ve caught up in rainfall yet or if we are still down overall. We were very very dry for a while.
> 
> While I grew up musically in the 60s, not everything back then appeals to me now....I’m more a late 70s 80s guy when we talk about rock eras. We had a great station here in Windsor but Bell moved it to Virgin and the robot programming.....so I am now streaming CFNY in Toronto for my usual listening...but never miss the 500 on WCSX this time of year..


Drought in Ontario to get worse before it improves, no rain in forecast (msn.com) 
There is some music and some groups from the 70s/80s that appeal to me, but I am a "child of the 60s". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Drought in Ontario to get worse before it improves, no rain in forecast (msn.com)
> There is some music and some groups from the 70s/80s that appeal to me, but I am a "child of the 60s". Paix, mon ami.


So...Beatles, Stones, Hollies, Beach Boys, Spencer Davis.et al.....?


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> I just thought some might be interested in some of the large trees that grow and get harvested on Vancouver Island, but this one is a bit of an exemption and apparently went viral when it was caught and photographed on the island highway on its way to a local specialty sawmill...
> 
> You can see and read the story here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port Alberni mill purchased huge log seen in Nanaimo viral photo
> 
> 
> A small family-owned mill that makes guitar soundboards bought the log without ever seeing it or knowing it was old-growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cheknews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it will be used to make guitar bodies and other bits for musical instruments.
> Maybe RP could get a custom-made Uke???
> 
> View attachment 93927
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I saw that article and wondered if that log was headed to my cousin's family mill near Chilliwack, B.C. (It wasn't). They specialize in tone-wood too, but I think mostly focus on Maple and Cedar. 

It's a fascinating business, hand picking logs, milling them into thin pieces, drying, grading and then bundling them into sets or "tops" that get shipped worldwide to instrument makers who then craft beautiful instruments. 

I'm pleased that this old growth log could actually be used for something as beautiful as musical instruments. My cousin's small mill would certainly not be able to manage a piece this large.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> I saw that article and wondered if that log was headed to my cousin's family mill near Chilliwack, B.C. (It wasn't). They specialize in tone-wood too, but I think mostly focus on Maple and Cedar.
> 
> It's a fascinating business, hand picking logs, milling them into thin pieces, drying, grading and then bundling them into sets or "tops" that get shipped worldwide to instrument makers who then craft beautiful instruments.



I found it interesting that there are that many involved in that business and I also found some of the associated videos (Acoustic Woods Limited etc.) very interesting, also because my cousin was involved in creating and making some musical stringed instruments, or actually had them made for him with his involvement. They included a harp, mandolin and some other stringed instruments with beautifully grained woods that sounded beautiful.

I was a bit surprised to see how much Cedar is actually used as I thought it might be a bit too soft. But very hard to find some nice close-edge grain Cedar these days.

What is the name of your cousin's business in Chilliwack??? I would like to take a look at their webpage if they have one.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I found it interesting that there are that many involved in that business and I also found some of the associated videos (Acoustic Woods Limited etc.) very interesting, also because my cousin was involved in creating and making some musical stringed instruments, or actually had them made for him with his involvement. They included a harp, mandolin and some other stringed instruments with beautifully grained woods that sounded beautiful.
> 
> I was a bit surprised to see how much Cedar is actually used as I thought it might be a bit too soft. But very hard to find some nice close-edge grain Cedar these days.
> 
> What is the name of your cousin's business in Chilliwack??? I would like to take a look at their webpage if they have one.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick there are a large number of luthiers in Canada. Ukes are a very popular choice and a huge market.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So...Beatles, Stones, Hollies, Beach Boys, Spencer Davis.et al.....?


Yes, but folk music was my genre of choice back then ............. and still is.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but folk music was my genre of choice back then ............. and still is.


I must confess I still have a soft spot for folk music. Loved The Limeliters, Chad Mitchel Teio, Peter Paul and Mary, Tim Buckley, Phil Ochs…later John Denver. Was not a Dylan fan per se, liked the songs not the singing. At one time thought I’d be a folk singer…….


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick _*there are a large number of luthiers in Canada*_. Ukes are a very popular choice and a huge market.


So I have discovered RP, and I didn't even know they were all referred to as _*luthiers.*_ And as I said, I found it amazing the number of tonewood suppliers in Canada as well.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I must confess I still have a soft spot for folk music. Loved The Limeliters, Chad Mitchel Teio, Peter Paul and Mary, Tim Buckley, Phil Ochs…later John Denver. Was not a Dylan fan per se, liked the songs not the singing. At one time thought I’d be a folk singer…….


Don't forget Pete Seeger. You would have made a great folk singer back then judging from your recent uke clips.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> So I have discovered RP, and I didn't even know they were all referred to as _*luthiers.*_ And as I said, I found it amazing the number of tonewood suppliers in Canada as well.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


"Antonio Stradivari was an Italian luthier and a craftsman of string instruments such as violins, cellos, guitars, violas and harps. The Latinized form of his surname, Stradivarius, as well as the colloquial Strad are terms often used to refer to his instruments. It is estimated that Stradivari produced 1,116 instruments, of which 960 were violins. Around 650 instruments survived, including 450 to 512 violins. " Now he knew how to make instruments that lasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pancakes shall be on the menu for Sunday brunch tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> "Antonio Stradivari was an Italian luthier and a craftsman of string instruments such as violins, cellos, guitars, violas and harps. The Latinized form of his surname, Stradivarius, as well as the colloquial Strad are terms often used to refer to his instruments. It is estimated that Stradivari produced 1,116 instruments, of which 960 were violins. Around 650 instruments survived, including 450 to 512 violins. " Now he knew how to make instruments that lasted.


While on the subject of Italian luthier....here’s my fav...


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Don't forget Pete Seeger. You would have made a great folk singer back then judging from your recent uke clips.


Probably, hard to think of ole Pete as a hell raiser in his day but he was certainly haunted by the Feds......must have been that nasty Weavers influence. I think the reason modern folk music doesn’t go out of style is that the complaints it brings to fore never seem to go away...almost all of the social and racial injustice songs of that era are as easily applicable to today’s world....Blowin’ In The Wind, There But For Fortune, Hard Rain Gonna Fall....the list goes on...


----------



## OldeBullDust

Just a note about the weather- again

Yesterday - miserable, cold & wet 
Last night - 4am, 1.5°C
Today - bright sunshine, 17.5°C at 2:30±
Tonight - forecast -1°C - Frost warning!

Yoyo weather for sure


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Probably, hard to think of ole Pete as a hell raiser in his day but he was certainly haunted by the Feds......must have been that nasty Weavers influence. I think the reason modern folk music doesn’t go out of style is that the complaints it brings to fore never seem to go away...almost all of the social and racial injustice songs of that era are as easily applicable to today’s world....Blowin’ In The Wind, There But For Fortune, Hard Rain Gonna Fall....the list goes on...


Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Audio) - YouTube 
Phil Ochs - There But For Fortune - YouTube 
Bob Dylan - Blowin' in the Wind (Audio) - YouTube 
We Shall Overcome - YouTube 
Blowin' In The Wind - YouTube 
Blowin' in the Wind - YouTube 
Mr. Tambourine Man (Live at the Newport Folk Festival. 1964) - YouTube


----------



## Rps

I’ve got the keys this morning, so coffee’s on! So some BT anyone, and I have some Lemon-Rum Crepes ready to go on the grill......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’ve got the keys this morning, so coffee’s on! So some BT anyone, and I have some Lemon-Rum Crepes ready to go on the grill......


Merci. The crepes sound great.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Merci. The crepes sound great.


Coming right up....

*ngredients*
*For the crepes:*

 2 tablespoons sugar, plus more for sprinkling 
 Finely grated zest of 1/2 lemon 
 Finely grated zest of 1/4 orange 
 Pinch of salt 
 2 large eggs 
 3/4 cup whole milk, plus a little more if needed 
 1 tablespoon dark rum or 1-1/2 teaspoons pure vanilla 
 2 teaspoons Grand Marnier (optional) 
 3 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted 
 1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
 Canola oil or other flavorless oil, for the pan 
*For the sauce:*

 1/3 cup honey 
 1/3 cup fresh orange juice 
 1/4 cup fresh lemon juice 
 7 tablespoons unsalted butter, at cool room temperature 
*For the Lemon Curd:*

 1-1/4 cups sugar 
 4 large eggs 
 1 tablespoon light corn syrup 
 3/4 cup fresh lemon juice (from 4-5 lemons) 
 8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, cut into chunks


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 
WOW! Those crepes sound delicious!


----------



## groovetube

the ability to enjoy restaurants and not just my limited culinary skills will be grand.


----------



## Rps

Now I’ve seen everything........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Now I’ve seen everything........


It looks like a play that the 1962 NY Mets would make.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, a bit tired from lawn work from yesterday....getting old I guess.
Awaiting tonight’s Leafs-Habs game.....should be a good one.
Might do pizza tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, a bit tired from lawn work from yesterday....getting old I guess.
> Awaiting tonight’s Leafs-Habs game.....should be a good one.
> Might do pizza tonight.


Yes, I have help doing the part of the lawn that needs a rider mower on our property. I do the back lawn and the company we hire does the rest.

Yes, it should be a classic match between the Leafs and Habs. I am rooting for the Leafs for nostalgic reasons.

Pizza with pineapple, onions, green peppers and chicken is my favorite.


----------



## KC4

Morning Shang! 

Pizza sounds good, even for breakfast! Wouldn't be the first time for me...

We've been enjoying some warmer weather here, but unfortunately it has been accompanied by strong winds. Hard on new plants, especially those that are a bit leggy due to being started early indoors. One tomato plant snapped off right at the base. I caught it early and now have it rehabbing in the greenhouse/shed with some rooting powder. We'll see if it will survive. For now, it's alive, but very droopy. Meanwhile all the rest have been given additional support. 

The local Covid restrictions have opened up a bit this week, so we'll see how that goes. It astonishing how dramatically Alberta's daily new Covid cases number has improved with the extreme lockdown.....while poor Manitoba seems to be the new trouble spot in Canada. Apparently, Canada needs a MASH style hospital battalion that travels from province to province. Gives new meaning to the military term " Bugging Out" ....


----------



## KC4

Congrats on the 10K posts Rp. I expect I'll achieve that mile post (post mile?) in a few months.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Congrats on the 10K posts Rp. I expect I'll achieve that mile post (post mile?) in a few months.


We can celebrate with crepes........


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Morning Shang!
> 
> Pizza sounds good, even for breakfast! Wouldn't be the first time for me...
> 
> We've been enjoying some warmer weather here, but unfortunately it has been accompanied by strong winds. Hard on new plants, especially those that are a bit leggy due to being started early indoors. One tomato plant snapped off right at the base. I caught it early and now have it rehabbing in the greenhouse/shed with some rooting powder. We'll see if it will survive. For now, it's alive, but very droopy. Meanwhile all the rest have been given additional support.
> 
> The local Covid restrictions have opened up a bit this week, so we'll see how that goes. It astonishing how dramatically Alberta's daily new Covid cases number has improved with the extreme lockdown.....while poor Manitoba seems to be the new trouble spot in Canada. Apparently, Canada needs a MASH style hospital battalion that travels from province to province. Gives new meaning to the military term " Bugging Out" ....


Good to hear, Kim. Nova Scotia is slowly easing our restrictions. We were able to fight back the sudden increase in cases and are way down once again.


----------



## groovetube

That’s because your prov gov is smarter and acts fast. The trouble here, Alberta and Manitoba is the lack of leadership (not commenting here on the party politic) and waiting until ICUs are headed into crisis. By then, it’s too late. It may be in part because when provinces acted faster before, it blunted the curve and the expected icu surge was greatly reduced, causing too many to declare the lockdown was unneeded, ineffective etc.

Regardless of what politic one might have, science doesn’t care, and a lot of people here lost their lives including a few friends of mine. I’m hoping more people come to their senses and recognize we need an all in attack on this and stop listening to planted misinformation stuff careening across social media. One’s opinion, means absolutely nothing when you are being put on a vent and in grave danger of losing your life.

Sorry that got heavy. But the last while has been tough. We’re very lucky in our house and for the most part safe. But so many are not.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> That’s because your prov gov is smarter and acts fast. The trouble here, Alberta and Manitoba is the lack of leadership (not commenting here on the party politic) and waiting until ICUs are headed into crisis. By then, it’s too late. It may be in part because when provinces acted faster before, it blunted the curve and the expected icu surge was greatly reduced, causing too many to declare the lockdown was unneeded, ineffective etc.
> 
> Regardless of what politic one might have, science doesn’t care, and a lot of people here lost their lives including a few friends of mine. I’m hoping more people come to their senses and recognize we need an all in attack on this and stop listening to planted misinformation stuff careening across social media. One’s opinion, means absolutely nothing when you are being put on a vent and in grave danger of losing your life.
> 
> Sorry that got heavy. But the last while has been tough. We’re very lucky in our house and for the most part safe. But so many are not.


The NS provincial government's policy is "slow and steady" as more and more people get vaccinated and the vast majority of people here wear masks and social distance. Short term pain is getting us long term gain. We are down to 17 new cases today, down from 20 yesterday and 30 on Saturday.


----------



## groovetube

amazing. we were getting closer to 5 thousand a day and our ICUs were overwhelmed when they thought perhaps a stay at home was best kept in place. We are now a few months later just reporting at the 1 thousand a day mark and ICU admissions are beginning to ease. I know everyone wants things to open quicker, I know Im camping at the bit t o be able to get a hair cut (my hair is a foot past my shoulders now...) and go into the lumber yard and pick my own damn 2x4s for straightness (especially when they 9 bucks a board...) but I can wait a month or two if it saves lives.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> and go into the lumber yard and pick my own damn 2x4s for straightness (especially when they 9 bucks a board...) but I can wait a month or two if it saves lives.



I hadn't realized that the recent horrendous lumber prices had spread that far, and my daughter and her husband ended up having to pay $135.00 for a single sheet of 5/8" plywood a week or so here on Vancouver Island during their recent renovations. :-(

That's a crazy price for a 2 x 4, and one normally has to carry a wheelbarrow with them In order to carry all the knot holes!!! 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> amazing. we were getting closer to 5 thousand a day and our ICUs were overwhelmed when they thought perhaps a stay at home was best kept in place. We are now a few months later just reporting at the 1 thousand a day mark and ICU admissions are beginning to ease. I know everyone wants things to open quicker, I know Im camping at the bit t o be able to get a hair cut (my hair is a foot past my shoulders now...) and go into the lumber yard and pick my own damn 2x4s for straightness (especially when they 9 bucks a board...) but I can wait a month or two if it saves lives.


Sorry to hear these numbers, Tim. Luckily, while my hair grew longer than usual, my wife, who grooms all of our dogs with professional clippers and scissors, did my hair.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hadn't realized that the recent horrendous lumber prices had spread that far, and my daughter and her husband ended up having to pay $135.00 for a single sheet of 5/8" plywood a week or so here on Vancouver Island during their recent renovations. :-(
> 
> That's a crazy price for a 2 x 4, and one normally has to carry a wheelbarrow with them In order to carry all the knot holes!!! 😏
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, prices for lumber have gone crazy all over Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another quiet day, so coffee is brewing .......... silently.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Another quiet day, so coffee is brewing .......... silently.


Morning Marc, will be warm the week, but rainy. Today is the annual “Put The Leaf Sweater Away Day”. 

Might have to get my Habs jersey out....not sure my kids would speak to me if I wore it .

Today is Burger Day......


----------



## Rps

The list........


https://wcsx.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/14/2021/05/RockRoll500complete_2.pdf


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will be warm the week, but rainy. Today is the annual “Put The Leaf Sweater Away Day”.
> 
> Might have to get my Habs jersey out....not sure my kids would speak to me if I wore it .
> 
> Today is Burger Day......


Yes, it was a tough loss if you are a Leaf's fan. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> The list........
> 
> 
> https://wcsx.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/14/2021/05/RockRoll500complete_2.pdf


That is quite the list. Blows away our Uke night next week.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> That is quite the list. Blows away our Uke night next week.
> View attachment 93932


What I find interesting is how many are done by Canadian bands....must be the proximity to the border...


----------



## groovetube

I remember playing radio shows for WRIF Detroit. a few times, on some pretty wild bills. Fun times, escorted to the stage with guards and dogs and guns. Yeehaw.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I remember playing radio shows for WRIF Detroit. a few times, on some pretty wild bills. Fun times, escorted to the stage with guards and dogs and guns. Yeehaw.


I do t think the WRIF has the pull it used to...but is a great station...not sure T.O. has anything close.


----------



## groovetube

I think that would have been likely summer 96 tours.


----------



## Dr.G.

“Make your mark in New York and you are a made man.”
– Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Bright and sunny and warm here this morning, so freshly brewed coffee will be served outside. Enjoy.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely early winter weather ...so nice to be out and not sweating. 21 out on the deck ...bingeing Hand Maid's Tale. Lovely ride up the Captain Cook Highway today. New bike is pretty much set up now.








Remarkable modern small machines ..300 cc 70 mpg and easily does 120 kph and more. 
Lovely thing in Australia is you can get a good espresso literally anywhere ...even gas stations.
Get my first covid shot tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Lovely early winter weather ...so nice to be out and not sweating. 21 out on the deck ...bingeing Hand Maid's Tale. Lovely ride up the Captain Cook Highway today. New bike is pretty much set up now.
> View attachment 93933
> 
> Remarkable modern small machines ..300 cc 70 mpg and easily does 120 kph and more.
> Lovely thing in Australia is you can get a good espresso literally anywhere ...even gas stations.
> Get my first covid shot tomorrow.


Looks like fun!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Bright and sunny and warm here this morning, so freshly brewed coffee will be served outside. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, we will be getting some needed rain tonight and tomorrow but temps will hit in the 30s...
So the Leafs lost and the sun is still shining......who knew. I find it hard to get into hockey when it’s 31c outside though.

Man this is a strange time we live in.....imagine after all these years to have it pointed out that Snow White’s Prince Charming is a sexual predator......


----------



## groovetube

I met a strange guy earlier. He was muttering incoherently about ancient Mesopotamia.

I asked him to stop, because I didn’t want him to Babylon.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I met a strange guy earlier. He was muttering incoherently about ancient Mesopotamia.
> 
> I asked him to stop, because I didn’t want him to Babylon.


I know that guy, I bought an amp from him...but Egypt me! I do more puns but Iran out of them.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, we will be getting some needed rain tonight and tomorrow but temps will hit in the 30s...
> So the Leafs lost and the sun is still shining......who knew. I find it hard to get into hockey when it’s 31c outside though.
> 
> Man this is a strange time we live in.....imagine after all these years to have it pointed out that Snow White’s Prince Charming is a sexual predator......


Afternoon, Rp. I have been out weeding in lots of sunshine and 24C temps at noon. Rain will again be upon us early Friday morning.

Stay cool ............. stay safe .............. stay well.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. I have been out weeding in lots of sunshine and 24C temps at noon. Rain will again be upon us early Friday morning.
> 
> Stay cool ............. stay safe .............. stay well.


When it dries out I will be doing that myself....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunny and a mild 14C. Think I shall drink my morning coffee outside.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Sunny and a mild 14C. Think I shall drink my morning coffee outside.


Morning Marc, will be 25c here today...then comes the microwave oven...we will be hitting 40c with the dex this weekend........ouch.....especially since the AC is not working well.

Pushed the button on a new furnace, AC, and water heater yesterday...install is in two weeks....another ouch! But will certainly be BBQ weather around here for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will be 25c here today...then comes the microwave oven...we will be hitting 40c with the dex this weekend........ouch.....especially since the AC is not working well.
> 
> Pushed the button on a new furnace, AC, and water heater yesterday...install is in two weeks....another ouch! But will certainly be BBQ weather around here for a while.


Wow, those are hot temps especially if there is some humidity involved. Currently sunny with 23C temps but there is now a nice ocean breeze to keep things nice to be outside. No AC in our house, just windows that open. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, those are hot temps especially if there is some humidity involved. Currently sunny with 23C temps but there is now a nice ocean breeze to keep things nice to be outside. No AC in our house, just windows that open. Bonne chance, mon ami.


When we were in Antigonish we noticed that at 4pm it was like the global AC was turned on, suddenly it was cool....Tides? I don’t think Nova Scotia gets our temps...but it does get hot there doesn’t it....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> ouch.....especially since the AC is not working well.
> 
> Pushed the button on a new furnace, AC, and water heater yesterday...install is in two weeks....another ouch!


That is going to seem like a long 2 weeks if your current AC is not working properly and the hot spell lasts that long.

The good news is most of the latest AC units are much more efficient than they were just 10 years ago and the outdoor compressor units are a lot quieter as well.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That is going to seem like a long 2 weeks if your current AC is not working properly and the hot spell lasts that long.
> 
> The good news is most of the latest AC units are much more efficient than they were just 10 years ago and the outdoor compressor units are a lot quieter as well.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True dat Patrick on noise.our neighbour had one which sounded like a constant saw mill next door. He got it change over but is still loud, now my other neighbour had a new one put in and it is almost silent. Next up are new front doors….and maybe new patio doors as well. One can only afford to “save” so much in a given year….LOL…..


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> When we were in Antigonish we noticed that at 4pm it was like the global AC was turned on, suddenly it was cool....Tides? I don’t think Nova Scotia gets our temps...but it does get hot there doesn’t it....


I can see the Atlantic Ocean from our attic window, so we are close to the ocean. Nor'easters are brutal in the winter, but when the winds are from the south west they are warm and humid and winds from the west are warm. Right now, it is 21C with winds from the east, thus the cooling off.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> True dat Patrick on noise.our neighbour had one which sounded like a constant saw mill next door. He got it change over but is still loud, now my other neighbour had a new one put in and it is almost silent.


Our 20 year old Carrier split AC unit, even though a "super quiet" model tends to be a bit of a noisy "Rattle Trap" as I call it if any screws are loose, but I also keep it mounted on three old inflatable but empty 4 litre wine bags as shock and sound absorbers. they work quite well.

I noticed a commercial upright outdoor A/C compressor unit beside our local Shoppers that was running a few days ago and it was completely silent, but one could see the condenser fans running. Oddly enough, there was no sign of any decal, brand or anything on the unit to say who the maker was.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Our new shipment of coffee cups just arrived. Now, no one will have to feel hand-challenged.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing ............ to be placed in either right or left-handed cups. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing ............ to be placed in either right or left-handed cups. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, i’ll Have a BT please in a RH cup....it’s about time someone developed these...I have a pile of right hand nails I bought by mistake...trying to figure out what to do with them.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, i’ll Have a BT please in a RH cup....it’s about time someone developed these...I have a pile of right hand nails I bought by mistake...trying to figure out what to do with them.....


Coming right up, Rp. Good luck staying cool today in your part of ON.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Rp. Good luck staying cool today in your part of ON.


True dat.....they are saying we could hit 100F with the dex and 90F on its own.....ouch.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> True dat.....they are saying we could hit 100F with the dex and 90F on its own.....ouch.....


Those temps remind me of Georgia. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I have a pile of right hand nails I bought by mistake...trying to figure out what to do with them.....



I understand that they can be used on the opposite walls to normal... That saves on having to turn them around... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> True dat.....they are saying we could hit 100F with the dex and 90F on its own.....ouch.....



Yikes!!! I hope you can do your best trying to keep cool in that heat!! 

Don't forget to drink lots and keep your body from dehydrating. Hopefully, your old AC unit still has some life left in it. 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rare annular solar eclipse will be viewable in parts of North America next Thursday | CTV News 

Interesting.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Rare annular solar eclipse will be viewable in parts of North America next Thursday | CTV News
> 
> Interesting.


Unfortunately, it will be a very narrow viewing path.



> A partial solar eclipse will be visible, and for many, it will more or less coincide with sunrise. Only for places north of a line running roughly from Churchill, Manitoba, to Halifax, Nova Scotia, will the entire eclipse be visible from start to finish after the sun rises. Elsewhere, depending on where you are, if your sky is clear toward the east-northeast, the rising sun will appear slightly dented, deeply crescent shaped, or even ring shaped.











'Ring of fire' eclipse 2021: When, where and how to see the annular solar eclipse on June 10


But you have to live in a narrow strip or central or eastern Canada to get the full effect.




www.space.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately, it will be a very narrow viewing path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ring of fire' eclipse 2021: When, where and how to see the annular solar eclipse on June 10
> 
> 
> But you have to live in a narrow strip or central or eastern Canada to get the full effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.space.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True. Only a partial view here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early as it is getting lighter earlier each day. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early as it is getting lighter earlier each day. Coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc, et al. Will have a BT while it’s still cool in the house please Marc.
We are under a heat warning here...so no exertion outside for me for the next few days...at 9:30 a.m. it’s already 30c here. But we are getting a breeze...our house sits North South so the direct sun doesn’t hit our bigger windows till late in the day. 

Marc have been watching Hacks....very interesting show....


----------



## Rps

If I had a freezer I’d have a tone of this to cool off with...









This Lime Sherbet Is the Perfect Summer Treat


Homemade lime sherbet is nothing like what you can buy in the stores. It is tart, sweet, and creamy. Try putting together this recipe at home.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. Will have a BT while it’s still cool in the house please Marc.
> We are under a heat warning here...so no exertion outside for me for the next few days...at 9:30 a.m. it’s already 30c here. But we are getting a breeze...our house sits North South so the direct sun doesn’t hit our bigger windows till late in the day.
> 
> Marc have been watching Hacks....very interesting show....


How about some ice coffee, Rp? Warm here as well with sunshine and 23C temps. Luckily, we too are getting an ocean breeze.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> How about some ice coffee, Rp? Warm here as well with sunshine and 23C temps. Luckily, we too are getting an ocean breeze.


If it gets any worse we could always head down tithe river…always a breeze down there.


----------



## groovetube

Given the few posts back a few…


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> View attachment 93939
> Given the few posts back a few…


Now that’s funny!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> View attachment 93939
> Given the few posts back a few…


Tim, here’s a uke I am wanting…the above is closer to the truth…


----------



## groovetube

That’s quite the uke. Pretty zoomed up, you can run it through some fun pedals and have a ball


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> That’s quite the uke. Pretty zoomed up, you can run it through some fun pedals and have a ball


What I like is the set up on Flukes is flawless….and really no toys to go wrong.


----------



## groovetube

Run that baby through an Ibanez tube screamer and maybe a delay and yeah. Heh


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Run that baby through an Ibanez tube screamer and maybe a delay and yeah. Heh


And if I had spare coin this would be a screamer…check this one out..big bucks here.









Risa LP Tenor Electric Ukulele - REVIEW


Got A Ukulele looks closer at the Risa LP Tenor electric ukulele




www.gotaukulele.com


----------



## groovetube

Geez. Well by that point, you might as well get the real thing!


----------



## MacDoc

Feel good tale 








Freddie Figgers: The millionaire tech inventor who was 'thrown away' as a baby


Entrepreneur Freddie Figgers says life has taught him that the important thing is people, not profits.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A mild sunny morning here, so I shall take my coffee outside. Later ..............


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Feel good tale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie Figgers: The millionaire tech inventor who was 'thrown away' as a baby
> 
> 
> Entrepreneur Freddie Figgers says life has taught him that the important thing is people, not profits.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


Great piece.....nice to actually read a good news story...


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A mild sunny morning here, so I shall take my coffee outside. Later ..............


Morning Marc, a BT please before the microwave turns on thanx.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Run that baby through an Ibanez tube screamer and maybe a delay and yeah. Heh


Tim I’ve been researching this one... #1 Practice Amp | Spark Smart Guitar Amp By Positive Grid

I know of some who use this in performances....small venues but that’s all I’d be doing as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, a BT please before the microwave turns on thanx.


Coming right up, Rp. Hot here as well with no ocean breeze.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> View attachment 93939
> Given the few posts back a few…


Hah! Because my cousin is in the tone wood business, (and I'm notorious for biting off more than I can chew) I thought I might like to craft my own guitar....So, she offered me my pick of a set of tops from her inventory ....then I did some research into what else I would need.....and quickly got overwhelmed. I like woodworking, but my skills are basic and my existing tools are meant for home & yard maintenance/projects. I'd need more than a few new, specialized tools... and much better woodworking skills....I think I'll leave guitar making to the real luthiers .


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

We just had a 3 day heat wave here...then (not surprisingly) a hailstorm yesterday. Luckily the hail was not large so the damages were minimal to none. 

It's cooler today, so will be able to get caught up on the gardening. 

Good luck with the wimpy AC Rp....here's hoping it hangs in there well enough until it gets officially retired. 

The problem with buying a new home with all new appliances is that they all reach the end of their serviceable life around the same time. I've already replaced my furnace, just replaced my dishwasher, about to replace my hot water heater, the fridge has started to malfunction in a growing number of small ways (ice maker hasn't worked for a couple years) and the oven has just given me a "replace Control Panel" error (that's an $800 repair bill on a 9 year old unit - not likely a wise choice). Sheesh!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hah! Because my cousin is in the tone wood business, (and I'm notorious for biting off more than I can chew) I thought I might like to craft my own guitar....So, she offered me my pick of a set of tops from her inventory ....then I did some research into what else I would need.....and quickly got overwhelmed. I like woodworking, but my skills are basic and my existing tools are meant for home & yard maintenance/projects. I'd need more than a few new, specialized tools... and much better woodworking skills....I think I'll leave guitar making to the real luthiers .


Kim, there is a site that sells kits for guitars and ukes…..I forget what it’s called I will look it up, if you are interested in building. Found it. It’s called. Stewmac…. Everything for building and repairing stringed instruments! | stewmac.com


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> We just had a 3 day heat wave here...then (not surprisingly) a hailstorm yesterday. Luckily the hail was not large so the damages were minimal to none.
> 
> It's cooler today, so will be able to get caught up on the gardening.
> 
> Good luck with the wimpy AC Rp....here's hoping it hangs in there well enough until it gets officially retired.
> 
> The problem with buying a new home with all new appliances is that they all reach the end of their serviceable life around the same time. I've already replaced my furnace, just replaced my dishwasher, about to replace my hot water heater, the fridge has started to malfunction in a growing number of small ways (ice maker hasn't worked for a couple years) and the oven has just given me a "replace Control Panel" error (that's an $800 repair bill on a 9 year old unit - not likely a wise choice). Sheesh!


I am currently living that hell now…next up front door and shingles……ouch.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> We just had a 3 day heat wave here...then (not surprisingly) a hailstorm yesterday. Luckily the hail was not large so the damages were minimal to none.
> 
> It's cooler today, so will be able to get caught up on the gardening.
> 
> Good luck with the wimpy AC Rp....here's hoping it hangs in there well enough until it gets officially retired.
> 
> The problem with buying a new home with all new appliances is that they all reach the end of their serviceable life around the same time. I've already replaced my furnace, just replaced my dishwasher, about to replace my hot water heater, the fridge has started to malfunction in a growing number of small ways (ice maker hasn't worked for a couple years) and the oven has just given me a "replace Control Panel" error (that's an $800 repair bill on a 9 year old unit - not likely a wise choice). Sheesh!


Wow. I guess they don't build them like they used to. Sorry to hear of all these problems,, Kim.


----------



## groovetube

Owning a century plus old home has additional fun as well, like digging up the basement and oh, brick pointing. Etc. those are super expensive repairs. We had the basement done in 2013.

lovely old place but a bit of a money pit at times. At least the values are jumping. A few people told us we’d lose our shirts when we bought this place in 2009 during the crash, apparently there was going to be some big correction… . Has so far, quadrupled in value.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> We just had a 3 day heat wave here...then (not surprisingly) a hailstorm yesterday. _*Luckily the hail was not large so the damages were minimal to none*_.



To the relief of many, I am sure, regarding any hail damage.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

a real world Shangri-la

One of my fav destinations - :Lake Barrine Teahouse. Volcanic lake surrounded by rainforest.
100 year old scone recipe, local jam and local tea.


https://www.lakebarrine.com.au



Did not know you could swim here but did not bring gear...lovely and peaceful ....finally has internet but only 1 bar and they like it that way.

A week into winter, 26 at the lake and mixed sun and cloud. Very relaxing


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to be a really hot day here, by NS standards, so cold drinks will flow throughout the day. Enjoy


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, there is a site that sells kits for guitars and ukes…..I forget what it’s called I will look it up, if you are interested in building. Found it. It’s called. Stewmac…. Everything for building and repairing stringed instruments! | stewmac.com


Thanks Rp - I quickly found Stewmac.com when I was researching what I needed to build my own - that's how I came to understand that this idea was going to be more complicated and expensive (for specialized tools and materials) than I first guessed. 

Maybe one day I'll have the time and resources to devote to a home-built guitar.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Thanks Rp - I quickly found Stewmac.com when I was researching what I needed to build my own - that's how I came to understand that this idea was going to be more complicated and expensive (for specialized tools and materials) than I first guessed.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll have the time and resources to devote to a home-built guitar.


I know what you mean. It is like when I was young, I always wanted to be a doctor but didn’t have the patience...........


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I am currently living that hell now…next up front door and shingles……ouch.


Oh maaaan, As I said before, I can relate. 

I spent many years growing up on an acreage outside of Calgary. For many years of adulthood, I recalled those years with the overwhelming sense of never-ending work. There wasn't EVER a time when a number of things needed to be done, whether it was daily chores, seasonal maintenance, repair or building. No matter how long or hard one worked to get it all done, it was impossible to get caught up. Because of this experience, I would always chuckle and roll my eyes when others would speak romantically of how one day, they wanted to live in the country. 

When the covid lockdowns struck, and we all were mainly housebound, I thought, Hey!, I'll finally have no excuses and will be able to catch up on all my maintenance and projects around my little house and yard in the city! HAH! I've discovered that this thought was folly too. One project begets another which begets another , and so on....


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Oh maaaan, As I said before, I can relate.
> 
> I spent many years growing up on an acreage outside of Calgary. For many years of adulthood, I recalled those years with the overwhelming sense of never-ending work. There wasn't EVER a time when a number of things needed to be done, whether it was daily chores, seasonal maintenance, repair or building. No matter how long or hard one worked to get it all done, it was impossible to get caught up. Because of this experience, I would always chuckle and roll my eyes when others would speak romantically of how one day, they wanted to live in the country.
> 
> When the covid lockdowns struck, and we all were mainly housebound, I thought, Hey!, I'll finally have no excuses and will be able to catch up on all my maintenance and projects around my little house and yard in the city! HAH! I've discovered that this thought was folly too. One project begets another which begets another , and so on....


Yup it never ends.....

On another note, I’m implementing a feature on the Windsor Ukulele Circle’s Facebook page called The Song Circle. Once a month I will post the lyrics and chords for four songs of various genre....followed by a session video to learn how to play them. 

Was wondering if you would like to join the Facebook page. Windsor Ukulele Circle...I’m thinking you would be able to suggest a range of material that I wouldn’t think of......and you don’t need a ukulele to do this. Thoughts..


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Yup it never ends.....
> 
> On another note, I’m implementing a feature on the Windsor Ukulele Circle’s Facebook page called The Song Circle. Once a month I will post the lyrics and chords for four songs of various genre....followed by a session video to learn how to play them.
> 
> Was wondering if you would like to join the Facebook page. Windsor Ukulele Circle...I’m thinking you would be able to suggest a range of material that I wouldn’t think of......and you don’t need a ukulele to do this. Thoughts..


Sure, I'll check out out, thanks. I'll be like the people who don't have dog, but nevertheless, enjoy attending the dog show! I'll just tell people that my ukulele is in the wash, or that the one I'm playing has a "glandular problem".


----------



## Rps

Always wondered…


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Did not know you could swim here but did not bring gear...lovely and peaceful ....



It looks lovely and peaceful, but maybe there is a reason they don't rent swimsuits so one could take a dip...



> Swimming is permitted at Lake Barrine but care must be taken when boat cruises are running. Duck lice may irritate the skin of swimmers at certain times of the year.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Another day of Rogers internet completely out in a huge area. I swore a decade ago Id never do bell again, but it seems roger's customer service has greatly diminished to the point where it may be as bad as bell now. Except bell has the shiny new fibre in our back alleyways, and all the bell people here, you dont see them complaining nearly as much of outages. hmmm,


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Another day of Rogers internet completely out in a huge area. I swore a decade ago Id never do bell again, but it seems roger's customer service has greatly diminished to the point where it may be as bad as bell now. Except bell has the shiny new fibre in our back alleyways, and all the bell people here, you dont see them complaining nearly as much of outages. hmmm,


Tim they have been putting in fibre all over our area…..the catch…..two separate comp each putting in their own lines……in the same spaces!….and of course they have to come back to fix the lines….on average….3 dig ups per block…..so maybe Rogers isn’t that bad.


----------



## groovetube

I don't know. There's been a LOT of rogers outages this year. A lot. And the cell data which we're now using, dead slow too.


----------



## talonracer

My condo unit was one of the many caught in that Calgary storm last year. We are still getting repaired to this day. All the siding, roofing, and many windows being replaced. While I'm not doing the work, I sure am being woken up the the crews and equipment every morning!



Rps said:


> I am currently living that hell now…next up front door and shingles……ouch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another hot day is upon us, so cool drinks will be the name of the game today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> My condo unit was one of the many caught in that Calgary storm last year. We are still getting repaired to this day. All the siding, roofing, and many windows being replaced. While I'm not doing the work, I sure am being woken up the the crews and equipment every morning!


I can somewhat feel your pain there as they are building two new homes beside us...quiet it is not....nothing like hammering and saws and loud equipment at 7a.m. to set your day.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Another hot day is upon us, so cool drinks will be the name of the game today. Enjoy.


Same here, will be around 40c with the dex. Did very little outside yesterday and probably less today. So while it is still relatively cool at 25c May I have a BT please Marc.

Did you watch the Habs last night....some bookie is shaking I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Same here, will be around 40c with the dex. Did very little outside yesterday and probably less today. So while it is still relatively cool at 25c May I have a BT please Marc.
> 
> Did you watch the Habs last night....some bookie is shaking I think.


Coming right up, Rp. It is already 26C with a 32C humidex reading here at just past 10AM. Luckily, there is a strong breeze out of the south west which helps one if they are in the shade and not out in the full sunshine.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Rp. It is already 26C with a 32C humidex reading here at just past 10AM. Luckily, there is a strong breeze out of the south west which helps one if they are in the shade and not out in the full sunshine.


Is that approaching WOW! Territory for you down East? 32c is almost normal here.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 
Hope all are doing well... It will be a day of gardening/housekeeping and pet related tasks/errands for me today. 
I had one meeting scheduled but it has just been postponed by the other party....so my schedule is w i d e open today ...Oh, that looks sooo good on my calendar.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> Hope all are doing well... It will be a day of gardening/housekeeping and pet related tasks/errands for me today.
> I had one meeting scheduled but it has just been postponed by the other party....so my schedule is w i d e open today ...Oh, that looks sooo good on my calendar.


Hi Kim, so this is like a “free day”..........bonus!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, so this is like a “free day”..........bonus!


Yep! Woot! I can do anything I want (or not)...except sing.... I'm on day 2 of a 3 day vocal rest (overdid it last week) . 
I think some baking might happen today too.....There's rhubarb a'plenty!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yep! Woot! I can do anything I want (or not)...except sing.... I'm on day 2 of a 3 day vocal rest (overdid it last week) .
> I think some baking might happen today too.....There's rhubarb a'plenty!


Wouldn’t dare bake anything indoors in our heat.....but this might be fun









Blueberry Brie Pie Is Like No Other Pie We've Seen


For your fanciest of friends.




www.delish.com





Wonder if a rhubarb, blueberry, lime juice would be in order....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Wouldn’t dare bake anything indoors in our heat.....but this might be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueberry Brie Pie Is Like No Other Pie We've Seen
> 
> 
> For your fanciest of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.delish.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if a rhubarb, blueberry, lime juice would be in order....


MMMMMM, Good idea! I loooooove cheese. 
Good point about baking things indoors....looking ahead at the forecast - it looks like our area is not supposed to get very hot today. . . so I should be able to get away with baking without regret (other than the excess of calories)


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Wouldn’t dare bake anything indoors in our heat.....



That sounds like it's time to use the barbecue as an oven outside... Maybe even add some ceramic bricks to help keep the heat even and better distributed...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> MMMMMM, Good idea! I loooooove cheese.
> Good point about baking things indoors....looking ahead at the forecast - it looks like our area is not supposed to get very hot today. . . so I should be able to get away with baking without regret (other than the excess of calories)


Some other cooler desserts….and there is a Key Lime Pie in there as well.









Strawberry Pretzel Pie


This cool no-bake strawberry pie is the perfect cure for your sweet tooth, especially in summer. Made with pantry staples, it is as easy as pie to make and has become one of my most requested warm-weather treats. —Shauna Havey, Roy, Utah




www.tasteofhome.com













75 Easy No-Bake Summer Desserts


These easy summer desserts are ready in a flash and don't even need to be baked!




www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> MMMMMM, Good idea! I loooooove cheese.
> Good point about baking things indoors....looking ahead at the forecast - it looks like our area is not supposed to get very hot today. . . so I should be able to get away with baking without regret (other than the excess of calories)
> [/QUOT





KC4 said:


> MMMMMM, Good idea! I loooooove cheese.
> Good point about baking things indoors....looking ahead at the forecast - it looks like our area is not supposed to get very hot today. . . so I should be able to get away with baking without regret (other than the excess of calories)


was wondering if phyllo pastry would be fun with this…


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Is that approaching WOW! Territory for you down East? 32c is almost normal here.


It got up to 34C with the humidex a few hours ago. It is down to 30C now with some rain overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yep! Woot! I can do anything I want (or not)...except sing.... I'm on day 2 of a 3 day vocal rest (overdid it last week) .
> I think some baking might happen today too.....There's rhubarb a'plenty!


A neighbor gave us some rhubarb for Deborah's world famous rhubarb crumble, but it is way too hot just now to turn on the oven


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild morning with thunder storms and lightening at 5AM. Our poor dogs. All is quiet now and I shall get some coffee brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A wild morning with thunder storms and lightening at 5AM. Our poor dogs. All is quiet now and I shall get some coffee brewing.


Well we dodged one last night. We get a break heat wise only 36 today....and a 30% chance of rain...but here 30% usually means 100%.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Rps

Say Marc, have you ever watched the Ken Burns series Country Music? I find myself watching it over and over....up to five times now. Not a country fan but it is so well done and documents the cultural nature of the musics evolution....is quite fascinating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 93944


I love banjo music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, have you ever watched the Ken Burns series Country Music? I find myself watching it over and over....up to five times now. Not a country fan but it is so well done and documents the cultural nature of the musics evolution....is quite fascinating.


I have only seen parts of it , Rp. I am a big Ken Burns fan.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> View attachment 93944


“Up to 100% sound reduction”

if we’re talking banjos here this is a good thing


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> “Up to 100% sound reduction”
> 
> if we’re talking banjos here this is a good thing


Wonder if it would work on Bag Pipes?


----------



## Dr.G.

Personally, I love both banjo and bagpipe music. Throw in a uke, and you have a world class trio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yesterday we said farewell to the Bluenose II as she took off for the 2021 Sail Past Summer season. First stop, North Sydney!

This year we’re celebrating the 100th anniversary of this iconic ship, an emblem of Nova Scotia.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A wild morning with thunder storms and lightening at 5AM. Our poor dogs. All is quiet now and I shall get some coffee brewing.



Hmmm...??? 
I didn't know that doxies enjoyed coffee but I guess after an experience like that they could do with a good jolt. 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yesterday we said farewell to the Bluenose II as she took off for the 2021 Sail Past Summer season.



Did they actually get all her steering and everything working and more or less back to normal???

I won't dare ask what the final actual bill might have been. Incompetence can be expensive and costs money!!!
Add some government assistance to the package and the costs double or triple. 😒

PS: Nice photo.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Did they actually get all her steering and everything working and more or less back to normal???
> 
> I won't dare ask what the final actual bill might have been. Incompetence can be expensive and costs money!!!
> Add some government assistance to the package and the costs double or triple. 😒
> 
> PS: Nice photo.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Of course it will be Patrick....it’s on the government dime.......


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Did they actually get all her steering and everything working and more or less back to normal???
> 
> I won't dare ask what the final actual bill might have been. Incompetence can be expensive and costs money!!!
> Add some government assistance to the package and the costs double or triple. 😒
> 
> PS: Nice photo.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Everything is fine with the Bluenose II now, Patrick. I think the Govt. of NS took this picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...???
> I didn't know that doxies enjoyed coffee but I guess after an experience like that they could do with a good jolt. 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


No coffee for the doxies, but I had to stay up with them from about 5AM onwards to calm them down.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No coffee for the doxies, but I had to stay up with them from about 5AM onwards to calm them down.



Hmmm...??? I was just making a joke from your post Marc, but maybe I shall have to make my wink emoji a bit larger next time... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Of course it will be Patrick....it’s on the government dime.......



Of course... 😉
The trouble with that logic is they forget that it is actually _*OUR dime*_ that they seem to enjoy spending so much. 😉

But it's good to know that they probably got everything under control, control, control... under, under control...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Of course... 😉
> The trouble with that logic is they forget that it is actually _*OUR dime*_ that they seem to enjoy spending so much. 😉
> 
> But it's good to know that they probably got everything under control, control, control... under, under control...
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


........a missed attempt at humour ........what’s on the back of a dime....the Bluenose.......


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> ........a missed attempt at humour ........what’s on the back of a dime....the Bluenose.......



Sorry RPS, I was a bit slow on that one and missed it... 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early getting ready to watch the solar eclipse. Coffee is brewing . Later .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone we know took this picture in central NS. No clouds here so I used a pin hole contraption to view.


----------



## groovetube

very cool. I got up at 6 so missed it I think.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Someone we know took this picture in central NS. No clouds here so I used a pin hole contraption to view.
> View attachment 93948





Dr.G. said:


> Someone we know took this picture in central NS. No clouds here so I used a pin hole contraption to view.
> View attachment 93948


Cool picture Marc. Probably the only thing that will be cool here today...was up at 7a.m. As a dump truck’s tailgate clanged quite loudly after dumping its load next door....and it was already very hot....we will hit 90f again today dex wise.

Will be busy this week as I’m making a few “song learning” videos for the uke group I belong to. Tough part is trying to capture the groups music interests...but that will come when they comment on songs they would like to learn.

I’m trying to centralise all my music stuff between my two iPads, my Mac Mini and my Mac Air...that will teach me to have so many resources...might actually breakdown and use iCloud.

Will do BBQ chicken tonight...that with an apple flavoured slaw......


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> was wondering if phyllo pastry would be fun with this…


I bet - I don't use phyllo pastry very much, but I should. 
I have used packaged phyllo to cheat with a family strudel recipe. It's _almost _as good as making the paper thin dough from scratch, and it's about 1/10 of the work and mess.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I bet - I don't use phyllo pastry very much, but I should.
> I have used packaged phyllo to cheat with a family strudel recipe. It's _almost _as good as making the paper thin dough from scratch, and it's about 1/10 of the work and mess.


You had me at 1/10th of the work and mess.........


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A neighbor gave us some rhubarb for Deborah's world famous rhubarb crumble, but it is way too hot just now to turn on the oven


A rhubarb green grape pie materialized in my household last night - I bet it won't be long until it disappears!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Wonder if it would work on Bag Pipes?


No way, you'll only just make them mad. And you don't want to do _that._


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> A rhubarb green grape pie materialized in my household last night - I bet it won't be long until it disappears!


I wonder how a rhubarb salsa would taste on my BBQ chicken????









Tangy Rhubarb Salsa


Take advantage of spring's abundance of fresh rhubarb with this slightly spicy and colorful rhubarb salsa! Best made with thin stalks of rhubarb.




www.allrecipes.com





Would have to tinker with this....I think I’d like it more compote like.


----------



## KC4

I have an important


Rps said:


> I wonder how a rhubarb salsa would taste on my BBQ chicken????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangy Rhubarb Salsa
> 
> 
> Take advantage of spring's abundance of fresh rhubarb with this slightly spicy and colorful rhubarb salsa! Best made with thin stalks of rhubarb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allrecipes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have to tinker with this....I think I’d like it more compote like.


OOh - I bet it would be delicious! Thanks for the new idea of what to do with the abundance of Rhubarb I have. I have a big healthy rhubarb plant and it's a prolific producer. It's in the front flower garden and also makes a striking feature plant with its large leaves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Cool picture Marc. Probably the only thing that will be cool here today...was up at 7a.m. As a dump truck’s tailgate clanged quite loudly after dumping its load next door....and it was already very hot....we will hit 90f again today dex wise.
> 
> Will be busy this week as I’m making a few “song learning” videos for the uke group I belong to. Tough part is trying to capture the groups music interests...but that will come when they comment on songs they would like to learn.
> 
> I’m trying to centralise all my music stuff between my two iPads, my Mac Mini and my Mac Air...that will teach me to have so many resources...might actually breakdown and use iCloud.
> 
> Will do BBQ chicken tonight...that with an apple flavoured slaw......





Rps said:


> Cool picture Marc. Probably the only thing that will be cool here today...was up at 7a.m. As a dump truck’s tailgate clanged quite loudly after dumping its load next door....and it was already very hot....we will hit 90f again today dex wise.
> 
> Will be busy this week as I’m making a few “song learning” videos for the uke group I belong to. Tough part is trying to capture the groups music interests...but that will come when they comment on songs they would like to learn.
> 
> I’m trying to centralise all my music stuff between my two iPads, my Mac Mini and my Mac Air...that will teach me to have so many resources...might actually breakdown and use iCloud.
> 
> Will do BBQ chicken tonight...that with an apple flavoured slaw......


Merci, Rp. Much cooler here with sunshine and 18C temps. We are doing BBQ chicken as well, with some rhubarb and strawberry crisp.

Good luck with your music centralization.


----------



## KC4

Today we have an important but stressful appointment - taking my little leopard Gecko, Gregory, in to the vet for a check-up. He's not nearly as social as our other lizard Ziggy, and unlike Ziggy, Greg does not enjoy being picked up. He merely tolerates it, and easily becomes panicked and starts to squirm or worse, bolt. 

I wouldn't put him through the stress of the appointment, but I've noticed he's not as active as usual, and his appetite and weight have decreased. This is not good and I hope the fix is easy.


----------



## talonracer

Hope your dude is all right!



KC4 said:


> Today we have an important but stressful appointment - taking my little leopard Gecko, Gregory, in to the vet for a check-up. He's not nearly as social as our other lizard Ziggy, and unlike Ziggy, Greg does not enjoy being picked up. He merely tolerates it, and easily becomes panicked and starts to squirm or worse, bolt.
> 
> I wouldn't put him through the stress of the appointment, but I've noticed he's not as active as usual, and his appetite and weight have decreased. This is not good and I hope the fix is easy.
> View attachment 93950


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Today we have an important but stressful appointment - taking my little leopard Gecko, Gregory, in to the vet for a check-up. He's not nearly as social as our other lizard Ziggy, and unlike Ziggy, Greg does not enjoy being picked up. He merely tolerates it, and easily becomes panicked and starts to squirm or worse, bolt.
> 
> I wouldn't put him through the stress of the appointment, but I've noticed he's not as active as usual, and his appetite and weight have decreased. This is not good and I hope the fix is easy.
> View attachment 93950


Good luck, Kim.


----------



## groovetube

Hope the lil guy is ok.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> It's _almost _as good as making the paper thin dough from scratch, and it's about 1/10 of the work and mess.



I would say you could probably add at least another 0 (zero) to that fraction, if not more, at least for it to come out close to the same. 😉

Unfortunately, a lot of the local stores only seem to carry the very thin phyllo pastry sheets. Using multiple layers is not quite the same but gets close. At least for sausage rolls...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> very cool. I got up at 6 so missed it I think.



We missed viewing it here on the West Coast, as we were out of range, but NASA certainly posted some nice pictures:








These NASA photos of the sunrise solar eclipse of 2021 are just jaw-dropping


They may not show a "ring of fire," but they're still spectacular.




www.space.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Will do BBQ chicken tonight...that with an apple flavoured slaw......



Have you ever done Spatchcock Chicken (butterflied) on the BBQ???

I understand it can be very flavorful and moist but nice and crispy on the outside.

This one looks good, and at least he's enthusiastic:








How to spatchcock a chicken | Features | Jamie Oliver


If you're looking for your a guide on how to spatchcock chicken – look no further! In this feature, our friend the Food Busker shows you how.




www.jamieoliver.com





We must start using our barbecue more, but it has been quite chilly outside here lately and I am still suffering from some of my various ailments. But sure do love the taste of good barbecue foods.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> Hope your dude is all right!





Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Kim.





groovetube said:


> Hope the lil guy is ok.


Thanks Y'all! Back from the vet! The blockbuster news is that Greg is a SHE! Whoops! I was told Greg was a male when I rescued her.
Vet examined her, took an X-Ray and decided that a de-worming was the best first course of action. Other than that, no major concerns identified.
First photo the Vet sent me from the exam room (because I'm waiting in the car due to covid protocol) . Greg (now AKA Miss G) does not look very impressed.







Second photo - Miss G was probably even less impressed, but hard to tell. Was trying to see if there were any eggs causing the problem (nope) and the condition of her skeleton (very good).








Hopefully her appetite and weight will improve after she's finished with her deworming regimen. (another 2-3 weeks)


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> First photo the Vet sent me from the exam room (because I'm waiting in the car due to covid protocol) . Greg (now AKA Miss G) does not look very impressed.



A photo with an expression only a female could produce, at least when a bit annoyed or unsettled I must say!!! It says everything!!!

We have quite a proliferation of wall lizards on our property, but our rather drab In color by comparison to your Miss G. I cannot say I have ever seen them with anything other than a lizard face. I presume they are happy as long as they can get some sun and bask in the heat. But man can they ever travel fast over the gravel driveway or straight up or down the trees. They seem to love our Gary Oaks the small cracks in our concrete foundations and pathways.

They have a habit of breaking off their tails if they are captured, which keep wriggling to distract the predators. Sort of gross... but happy little creatures it seems. The smallest are just over an inch long, the largest maybe 8 or 9 inches long. Completely Wild. Some say they were imported and released in the area several years ago, but I question that, as I recall seeing the same type of lizards many years before the so called Zoo that apparently said who released them was even in existence.

I suspect with that expression she might be looking for a mate... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet sunny morning, so some TGIF coffee is slowly brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet sunny morning, so some TGIF coffee is slowly brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, I’ll have a BT please while it’s relatively tolerable here....we will probably be in the 40s with the dex today.......yesterday was brutal.


----------



## Rps

Don’t we all...


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> A photo with an expression only a female could produce, at least when a bit annoyed or unsettled I must say!!! It says everything!!!
> 
> We have quite a proliferation of wall lizards on our property, but our rather drab In color by comparison to your Miss G. I cannot say I have ever seen them with anything other than a lizard face. I presume they are happy as long as they can get some sun and bask in the heat. But man can they ever travel fast over the gravel driveway or straight up or down the trees. They seem to love our Gary Oaks the small cracks in our concrete foundations and pathways.
> 
> They have a habit of breaking off their tails if they are captured, which keep wriggling to distract the predators. Sort of gross... but happy little creatures it seems. The smallest are just over an inch long, the largest maybe 8 or 9 inches long. Completely Wild. Some say they were imported and released in the area several years ago, but I question that, as I recall seeing the same type of lizards many years before the so called Zoo that apparently said who released them was even in existence.
> 
> I suspect with that expression she might be looking for a mate... 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yeah, if looks could kill, she'd be facing a murder charge! 

These little leopard geckos have been domesticated for 50+ years, and now all bred domestically for the pet market, but they are native to the Iran/Afghanistan/Pakistan region of the world. 

We used to commonly have green and brown anole lizards running around the yard (occasionally the house) in Houston. 

I'm guessing you have European Wall Lizards around there.


----------



## KC4

My favourite lizard story from Houston....
Whenever I would notice that one of the little anoles had come into the house, I would try to capture it and return it to the outside ASAP. This was a rescue effort because the A/C would soon cause them to go into a state of torpor and over enough time, it would be fatal for them. 

When I captured one little (about 3" long) home invader, he had the (rare) audacity to bite me! This was about as traumatic for me as being bitten by an old, weak, clothes-pin. But this little dude was very serious about and committed to his attack. 

Even after I carried him, still clamped to the side of my finger, outside into the warm sunshine and knelt down so he had an easy escape into the greenery....He continued his all-on assault! To make sure I was truly dead, he gave me a savage shake back and forth. Unfortunately for him, I had a decided weight advantage, and he only ended up whipping himself back and forth on my hand. He'd stop for a second and look up at me to see if I was dead yet. If not, he'd continue to ignore his escape option, recommit to his attack and give me another sound thrashing. I think because I burst out in laughter, he thought that I must be emitting my dying wails, so he gave me (himself) one more vicious whipping for good measure before he finally took off, probably quite satisfied that he had won. 

Thankfully, he didn't feel the need to eat what he killed, or that would have been a much longer battle.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> My favourite lizard story from Houston....
> Whenever I would notice that one of the little anoles had come into the house, I would try to capture it and return it to the outside ASAP. This was a rescue effort because the A/C would soon cause them to go into a state of torpor and over enough time, it would be fatal for them.
> 
> When I captured one little (about 3" long) home invader, he had the (rare) audacity to bite me! This was about as traumatic for me as being bitten by an old, weak, clothes-pin. But this little dude was very serious about and committed to his attack.
> 
> Even after I carried him, still clamped to the side of my finger, outside into the warm sunshine and knelt down so he had an easy escape into the greenery....He continued his all-on assault! To make sure I was truly dead, he gave me a savage shake back and forth. Unfortunately for him, I had a decided weight advantage, and he only ended up whipping himself back and forth on my hand. He'd stop for a second and look up at me to see if I was dead yet. If not, he'd continue to ignore his escape option, recommit to his attack and give me another sound thrashing. I think because I burst out in laughter, he thought that I must be emitting my dying wails, so he gave me (himself) one more vicious whipping for good measure before he finally took off, probably quite satisfied that he had won.
> 
> Thankfully, he didn't feel the need to eat what he killed, or that would have been a much longer battle.


Kim, some rhubarb recipes...number 3 looks I teresting








80 Rhubarb Recipes to Make This Spring (and Summer!)


Dig into our favorite sweet and savory rhubarb recipes.




www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> I'm guessing you have European Wall Lizards around there.



That certainly does look familiar.
Or maybe even the Northwestern Alligator Lizard:




__





Reptiles of BC : - European Wall Lizard







www.bcreptiles.ca





They sure can move fast, either over land or up or down trees, or walls. They love the neighbours stone walls, probably for the heat they retain and the protection crevices they provide.

I am told they are a sign of having a good well-balanced ecosystem in place.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That certainly does look familiar.
> 
> They sure can move fast, either over land or up or down trees, or walls. They love the neighbours stone walls, probably for the heat they retain and the protection crevices they provide.
> 
> I am told they are a sign of having a good well-balanced ecosystem in place.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I guess it’s a place for everything and everything in its place......


----------



## talonracer

Howdy all. A mild day here with a bit of cloud, but since we're scheduled to get back up to +30 in the next few days, my fans and my electric bill aren't complaining. Coffee and protein shake are almost finished, and the two workers chatting loudly right outside my window have been pleasantly serenaded with the latest Rise Against album.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, I’ll have a BT please while it’s relatively tolerable here....we will probably be in the 40s with the dex today.......yesterday was brutal.


Yikes. Was out in the garden all day now that the temps were a mild 20C and very breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Don’t we all...
> View attachment 93960


Got my US tax refund back today. They send cash now rather than a check.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Got my US tax refund back today. They send cash now rather than a check.
> View attachment 93962


So is that bucking a trend or trending a buck.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early with the birds singing. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So is that bucking a trend or trending a buck.....


Good one, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique first for Canada -- our first dachshund Uber driver in a self-driving car. Watch for it in downtown TO ...... or watch out for it if Chaos (the doxie's name) takes control of the wheel on the way to PetSmart.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, a bit cooler here today only 35 with the dex.... but we get much needed rain.
Awaiting the hockey game tonight.......


----------



## Rps

Since most of us have BBQ weather, here is one of my go to recipes…it suits all tastes as it is an add in recipe. Since Tovah and I can’t have garlic or onion it has many many options. Additionally as one of us is allergic to eggs you can use a touch of vegetable or corn oil instead. I also used to use crushed BBQ potato chips as a binder but not so much lately. Try and enjoy……….and any burger is better with pineapple…..just sayin’ 





__





The Perfect Burger Recipe - Food.com


Here are the ingredients & the instructions to make the perfect burger! Although it may not be the healthiest, use medium ground beef for moistness &




www.food.com


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Here are the ingredients & the instructions to make the perfect burger!...


Hmmm...??? I would really question how one could really enjoy a really good BBQ'd ground beef chuck beef burger with all those add-ins being added. Just too many extra overpowering flavours for my palate. But to each their own...

I find the hardest thing with beef burgers these days is being able to purchase some proper ground chuck, and one wants at least regular grind with a 70/30 lean fat ratio. Because it has the highest fat content of all the types of ground beef, it also has the most flavor, and the patty will tend to stay moist.

PS: one only has to cook ground chuck to 140F to be "safe" due to its lack of human handling. Normal ground beef usually needs to be heated to 160F which is usually an overcooked, dried-out burger especially if there isn't sufficient fat in the grind!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I would really question how one could really enjoy a really good BBQ'd ground beef chuck beef burger with all those add-ins being added. Just too many extra overpowering flavours for my palate. But to each their own...
> 
> I find the hardest thing with beef burgers these days is being able to purchase some proper ground chuck, and one wants at least regular grind with a 70/30 lean fat ratio. Because it has the highest fat content of all the types of ground beef, it also has the most flavor, and the patty will tend to stay moist.
> 
> PS: one only has to cook ground chuck to 140F to be "safe" due to its lack of human handling. Normal ground beef usually needs to be heated to 160F which is usually an overcooked, dried-out burger especially if there isn't sufficient fat in the grind!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, you choose one not all.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick, you choose one not all.


Hmmm...??? The recipe seemed pretty clear to me with its basic *list of INGREDIENTS, many* of which I would never ever think of adding to any barbecued good ground chuck beef patties, but I can see and understood the point about the rest of the FLAVOUR PERK STIR-INS being used or added as options.

Okay I guess if one wants their BBQ burgers to taste like some glorified meatloaf. I don't. 😉

But I could certainly see some of those extras enhancing a nice meatloaf. 😄 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? The recipe seemed pretty clear to me with its basic *list of INGREDIENTS, many* of which I would never ever think of adding to any barbecued good ground chuck beef patties, but I can see and understood the point about the rest of the FLAVOUR PERK STIR-INS being used or added as options.
> 
> Okay I guess if one wants their BBQ burgers to taste like some glorified meatloaf. I don't. 😉
> 
> But I could certainly see some of those extras enhancing a nice meatloaf. 😄
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yeah, it’s different strokes....I’m not a big fan of putting an egg in my burger. There are some who think the best burger is one with just a touch of spice and then fry the patty with onions....not my choice but I get it.....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Yeah, it’s different strokes....I’m not a big fan of putting an egg in my burger...



I would agree, especially for any ground beef patties that are going to get cooked on the barbecue. 

The only seasoning mine are going to get these days is salt (usually ground Mediterranean coarse salt) and fresh ground pepper, maybe a sprinkle of ground garlic and maybe some Hy's seasoning salt and occasionally some Kikkoman Marinade or the teriyaki marinade & sauce brushed on before cooking. That is the extent of any additives.

I have often asked our local butcher when they are grinding up some regular Beef Chuck if he could add some extra fat to the grind for our order and he usually agrees with a big smile and an acknowledging nod.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

This has been mine for the last little while. I haven’t gotten good ground chuck in quite a while however.


https://www.foodnetwork.ca/recipe/the-best-beef-burger/552/



I make my bbq sauce as well. I use a tasty good one based on ketchup but I will try a good one I got from a pal based on molasses next.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> This has been mine for the last little while. I haven’t gotten good ground chuck in quite a while however.
> 
> 
> https://www.foodnetwork.ca/recipe/the-best-beef-burger/552/
> 
> 
> ..,. ... ...



Gee, this is one thing that I have never done:


> Adding a bit of water to the mixture ensures that the patties stay deliciously moist as they cook to well done.


Maybe they make that suggestion because they are adding dry breadcrumbs to the mix???

I'll take mine straight thanks!!! 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> Gee, this is one thing that I have never done:
> 
> 
> Maybe they make that suggestion because they are adding dry breadcrumbs to the mix???
> 
> I'll take mine straight thanks!!! 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Ive done both ways, and prefer the breadcrumb mix, it BBQs very nicely. Its also nicer when you use your own real home made bread crumbs, sourdough top of the list. I use slightly less breadcrumb/egg in the mix as this recipe calls for. (I double the ground to the rest.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Good news. During Chef Pierre's summer vacation, we have hired Chef Robert Flay. As well, we have hired his daughter, Sue, to be our pastry chef.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Gee, this is one thing that I have never done:
> 
> 
> Maybe they make that suggestion because they are adding dry breadcrumbs to the mix???
> 
> I'll take mine straight thanks!!! 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Actually I’ve heard of just placing an ice cube pressed in the centre.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Actually I’ve heard of just placing an ice cube pressed in the centre.


I’ve read about this but never gave it a go. That’s the fun of BBQing I guess!

I have some friends who are serious charcoal only incredible cooks, let’s say you want to be their neighbor… one owned a well known deli and posts many a beautiful brisket. I am not worthy…


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I’ve read about this but never gave it a go. That’s the fun of BBQing I guess!
> 
> I have some friends who are serious charcoal only incredible cooks, let’s say you want to be their neighbor… one owned a well known deli and posts many a beautiful brisket. I am not worthy…


When I lived in Oshawa our neighbour was a chef who ran kitchens at a university....he had the smallest BBQ I’ve ever seen and yet could make family meals that were droollable....he put all the guys with the big units to shame....so skill is everything..


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang! 

It's going to be a hot day here today, so I plan to get outside early and then hide in the cool basement later. 
It also seems a good day to try out some BBQ/grill recipes ....no cooking inside would be wisest.


----------



## groovetube

I think the ‘green egg’ is the popular choice amongst those who are talented on the BBQ.

im grateful for the Weber I bought 10 years ago that’s still going strong.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> I think the ‘green egg’ is the popular choice amongst those who are talented on the BBQ.
> 
> im grateful for the Weber I bought 10 years ago that’s still going strong.


We bought one as a retirement gift for an employee who was already a very picky grill master..Lord, don't serve him a poorly cooked piece of meat! He was super thrilled and still raves about it.


----------



## pm-r

> I have some friends who are serious charcoal only incredible cooks, let’s say you want to be their neighbor… one owned a well known deli and posts many a beautiful brisket. I am not worthy…



Aren't you the lucky neighbour...!!! I am drooling with just the thought... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


I see by our local news that (*Little Toot) *or actually* Theodore Too tugboat of Halifax Harbour* fame has been sold and is going to greener pastures.
I'm sure she will be missed.

View attachment 93964



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Has the Forum just started blocking insertion of images lately???

It seems that I can't add an image that shows in-line that was working fine the other day.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Let’s see.... works for me but you are right it does do weird things from time to time


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Let’s see.... works for me but you are right it does do weird things from time to time



Thanks RPS, did you add your image using the paper clip or just Dragon drop.

I tried both last time but neither one provided an inline image.

Maybe I'll try again here using drag-and-drop that used to always work:


- Patrick
=======

EDIT: strange... It seems to be working like it used to do... Must be a virus interfering...

Seems to be okay now, at least until next time...

opps. Can not post, it says "Please enter a valid message."

Got it working... I think...












- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, you will be glad to know that I have used your BT coffee tab to purchase a fly over in a small plane over the Ambassador Bridge for a friend of mine who lives in Detroit. It was his birthday bucket list wish. Left is north (Detroit) and right is south (Windsor) in this picture. It was quite the bargain, I might add.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks RPS, did you add your image using the paper clip or just Dragon drop.
> 
> I tried both last time but neither one provided an inline image.
> 
> Maybe I'll try again here using drag-and-drop that used to always work:
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======
> 
> EDIT: strange... It seems to be working like it used to do... Must be a virus interfering...
> 
> Seems to be okay now, at least until next time...
> 
> opps. Can not post, it says "Please enter a valid message."
> 
> Got it working... I think...
> 
> 
> View attachment 93971
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


All of Nova Scotia bids farewell to Theodore the Tugboat.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, you will be glad to know that I have used your BT coffee tab to purchase a fly over in a small plane over the Ambassador Bridge for a friend of mine who lives in Detroit. It was his birthday bucket list wish. Left is north (Detroit) and right is south (Windsor) in this picture. It was quite the bargain, I might add.
> View attachment 93972


Nice shot. It doesn’t look it on the shore but the Detroit is very wide and the ships are huge.


----------



## groovetube

pm-r said:


> Aren't you the lucky neighbour...!!! I am drooling with just the thought... 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Unfortunately I live across town. And the deli owner lives closer to you, I believe he's now in Tofino. His meats are incredible and has a new line of amazing mustards. And the nicest human around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. A quiet start to the week, which is fine with me. Stay well and stay safe, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

Winding down for bed...good docu on women in science. *Picture a Scientist*.





Lovely day riding. Mid 20s and drier air. Taking my lunch with these days.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Winding down for bed...good docu on women in science. *Picture a Scientist*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely day riding. Mid 20s and drier air. Taking my lunch with these days.
> View attachment 93973


Looks great Mac Doc....not a big cycle fan but with scenery like that I could be converted.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. A quiet start to the week, which is fine with me. Stay well and stay safe, mes amis.


Morning Marc, woke up to heavy rain, which we need, but abated now. It is markedly cooler today but will shoot up later this week. I’ll have a BT please Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, woke up to heavy rain, which we need, but abated now. It is markedly cooler today but will shoot up later this week. I’ll have a BT please Marc.


Afternoon, Rp. BT coming right up.
18C and sunny at 2PM with some rain in the forecast for overnight and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. BT coming right up.
> 18C and sunny at 2PM with some rain in the forecast for overnight and all day tomorrow.


I can take those temps….we will hit 30s within a day or so. Giants still hanging in there….but so is SD. Looking at the Jays, they are really only as series out due to playing 3 games less.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I can take those temps….we will hit 30s within a day or so. Giants still hanging in there….but so is SD. Looking at the Jays, they are really only as series out due to playing 3 games less.


Watched the Jays last two games ................ home runs aplenty. Still, the SF Giants are my team.


----------



## Dr.G.

All this talk about meat and BBQs ........................ Meat prices climb as Canadians fire up the summer BBQ season | CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor took this picture of a local deer that likes to wander around our neighborhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to take the dogs outside before the rain starts. Coffee is just now brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to take the dogs outside before the rain starts. Coffee is just now brewing.


Morning Marc, a lot cooler here today so the rush will be on to do the lawns before the microwave returns. So, a BT please.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A neighbor took this picture of a local deer that likes to wander around our neighborhood.
> View attachment 93974


What a delicate little thing. Beautiful!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> What a delicate little thing. Beautiful!


I must be tired, I first read that as “What a delicious little thing”........that’s what happens during BBQ weather....


----------



## KC4

Another trip to the vet today for our family. This time for one of my 5 fish who was swimming oddly and looking like she was overly gravid with eggs. If it was just eggs, that's common and a reasonably easy fix....but nope, it might be something more sinister. So she's had blood drawn, a physical exam, an x-ray and the first of 10 antibiotic injections. Poor little thing.


Rps said:


> I must be tired, I first read that as “What a delicious little thing”........that’s what happens during BBQ weather....


Oh Deer!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Another trip to the vet today for our family. This time for one of my 5 fish who was swimming oddly and looking like she was overly gravid with eggs. If it was just eggs, that's common and a reasonably easy fix....but nope, it might be something more sinister. So she's had blood drawn, a physical exam, an x-ray and the first of 10 antibiotic injections. Poor little thing.
> 
> Oh Deer!


Kim, are you going to become a grandmother? Or a seller of golden caviar?


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> What a delicate little thing. Beautiful!



I daresay you would be saying something different if such _a delicate little thing_ was chewing up and destroying all in every flower and large Hosta in your garden as they do around our home. 

But the mention of venison during BBQ time certainly rings a pleasant sound...

PS: good luck with your and the accompanying vet bills. 

How on earth do they draw blood and do exams on such a small animal or does the vet have an assistant who is only 6 inches tall to do such work??? 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet OtHD after some needed overnight rain. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet OtHD after some needed overnight rain. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, was cool enough to do the lawns but warmer weather is on the horizon. Tomorrow we get the new water heater, furnace and AC....can’t wait to return to normal here. 
To celebrate I thought this might be interesting to browse through...thinking about the Margarita Chicken and Fruit Salad recipe....









12 Dishes to Kick Off The Start of Summer


From fresh berry desserts to refreshing cold drinks, these fun recipes are the best way to celebrate the start of summer!



www.lifemadedelicious.ca


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!


Dr.G. said:


> Kim, are you going to become a grandmother? Or a seller of golden caviar?


Hahah! ... No fish grandparenting for me anymore! When my fish lay eggs, I just let them eat them. Very effective fish birth-control.
40+ years ago, I raised young goldfish fry, but that's materially more work than reward.


pm-r said:


> I daresay you would be saying something different if such _a delicate little thing_ was chewing up and destroying all in every flower and large Hosta in your garden as they do around our home.
> 
> But the mention of venison during BBQ time certainly rings a pleasant sound...
> 
> PS: good luck with your and the accompanying vet bills.
> 
> How on earth do they draw blood and do exams on such a small animal or does the vet have an assistant who is only 6 inches tall to do such work??? 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Heh! Yeah, I feel the same way about "cute" squirrels as you do about "delicate" deer. Squirrels are terrible robbers and vandals in my area.

Koko the Goldfish is actually much bigger (3X?) than Greg (a.k.a. Miss G) the Gecko. The speciality vets such as this one are quite accustomed to working with tiny patients. (I saw an even smaller-than-Greg fish go in for an appointment just ahead of Koko). Unfortunately, their vet bills do not mirror their tiny bodies. But I bet the Vet office would love to have a 6" assistant .

They took blood from the main vein that goes to their tail. Basically the fish version of a femoral artery. We should hear the results of this test sometime today.
See on the top-view X-ray where one of her swim bladders (dark shapes) has been pushed off to the side? They are both supposed to be aligned with her spine.




















To give you an indication of size, Koko's body (not including the fins and tail) is approximately the size of a large mango.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> 
> 
> Hahah! ... No fish grandparenting for me anymore! When my fish lay eggs, I just let them eat them. Very effective fish birth-control.
> 40+ years ago, I raised young goldfish fry, but that's materially more work than reward.
> 
> Heh! Yeah, I feel the same way about "cute" squirrels as you do about "delicate" deer. Squirrels are terrible robbers and vandals in my area.
> 
> Koko the Goldfish is actually much bigger (3X?) than Greg (a.k.a. Miss G) the Gecko. The speciality vets such as this one are quite accustomed to working with tiny patients. (I saw an even smaller-than-Greg fish go in for an appointment just ahead of Koko). Unfortunately, their vet bills do not mirror their tiny bodies. But I bet the Vet office would love to have a 6" assistant .
> 
> They took blood from the main vein that goes to their tail. Basically the fish version of a femoral artery. We should hear the results of this test sometime today.
> See on the top-view X-ray where one of her swim bladders (dark shapes) has been pushed off to the side? They are both supposed to be aligned with her spine.
> 
> View attachment 93979
> View attachment 93980
> View attachment 93982


Morning Kim....I would never have thought about a vet for a fish.......


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Kim....I would never have thought about a vet for a fish.......


Yeah, it seems strange, but they do exist... the specialists are called ichthyologists. Other than working at vet offices, they are common at public aquariums, nature reserves, commercial fish farms and marine research.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Kim....I would never have thought about a vet for a fish.......



Ditto... That makes two of us... 😉

But I guess that certainly makes sense when some people's fish are part of the family and some are worth thousands of dollars.
And I guess one would only find them in heavily populated areas that they would need to support their practice.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

A major change in fish husbandry that has come about in the last 20 or so years is that antibiotics are no longer available at pet stores. Hobbyists used to be able to treat their own pets for most infections and health problems with a little knowledge and the variety of medications that used to be readily available to us. 

Now, most of the medications have been removed from the public's general access. Too many people were purchasing fish medications, including antibiotics, to treat themselves. In addition, there was the typical overuse of antibiotics for everything (just like in humans) and this was beginning to create antibiotic resistant bacterial strains. 

Now only the very basic and natural treatments are available through the pet supply houses. Anything else can only be accessed through a vet. And Vet's are legally required to see the patient before dispensing.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> A major change in fish husbandry that has come about in the last 20 or so years is that antibiotics are no longer available at pet stores. Hobbyists used to be able to treat their own pets for most infections and health problems with a little knowledge and the variety of medications that used to be readily available to us.
> 
> Now, most of the medications have been removed from the public's general access. Too many people were purchasing fish medications, including antibiotics, to treat themselves. In addition, there was the typical overuse of antibiotics for everything (just like in humans) and this was beginning to create antibiotic resistant bacterial strains.
> 
> Now only the very basic and natural treatments are available through the pet supply houses. Anything else can only be accessed through a vet. And Vet's are legally required to see the patient before dispensing.


I guess many didn’t know the scale of the problem.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I guess many didn’t know the scale of the problem.


Haha! That's finny!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, was cool enough to do the lawns but warmer weather is on the horizon. Tomorrow we get the new water heater, furnace and AC....can’t wait to return to normal here.
> To celebrate I thought this might be interesting to browse through...thinking about the Margarita Chicken and Fruit Salad recipe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Dishes to Kick Off The Start of Summer
> 
> 
> From fresh berry desserts to refreshing cold drinks, these fun recipes are the best way to celebrate the start of summer!
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifemadedelicious.ca


Looks good , Rp. Today was a gardening day for us.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, was cool enough to do the lawns but warmer weather is on the horizon. Tomorrow we get the new water heater, furnace and AC....can’t wait to return to normal here.
> To celebrate I thought this might be interesting to browse through...thinking about the Margarita Chicken and Fruit Salad recipe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Dishes to Kick Off The Start of Summer
> 
> 
> From fresh berry desserts to refreshing cold drinks, these fun recipes are the best way to celebrate the start of summer!
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifemadedelicious.ca


Oh yeah... that Margarita Chicken and fruit salad is going to happen in my household over this summer.. Thanks Rp!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunny morning. A great day for gardening. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, Sunny here and moving up temp wise. Should be dry today which is good as I have the installation of the water heater, furnace, and AC today.


----------



## groovetube

Wow that’s a lotta install happening. Reminds me to start getting quotes for the new water heater we need to get. Looks like a nice day out.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Wow that’s a lotta install happening. Reminds me to start getting quotes for the new water heater we need to get. Looks like a nice day out.


Yup...Kim said it best I think, when you buy a newer home everything goes at once....up next, shingles....I’m thinking metal roof.....


----------



## groovetube

Kinda similar to buying a totally gutted/renovated century house like we did. The appliances started to kinda goin south around the 10 year mark. Remember when those avocado green fridges would work for 50 years?

we already replaced every appliance including the washer/dryer. We’ve been here 11 years.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Kinda similar to buying a totally gutted/renovated century house like we did. The appliances started to kinda goin south around the 10 year mark. Remember when those avocado green fridges would work for 50 years?
> 
> we already replaced every appliance including the washer/dryer. We’ve been here 11 years.


Tim I think a lot of stuff is like that. I harken to when I had a Fender Princeton amp....that thing had cables not wires....you could toss that sucker off the CN Tower and it would still work....no so with the amps today....and many other things.


----------



## groovetube

unless they're traynors


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> unless they're traynors


Do Traynor still make great amps? They used to be almost indestructible.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang gang! 

Looks like another good day to be outside here. Community garden is starting to look like something more than a box of dirt. I'm still waiting for the carrots and basil to sprout and I'm thinking for some reason, they aren't going to. Hmmmph.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, Sunny here and moving up temp wise. Should be dry today which is good as I have the installation of the water heater, furnace, and AC today.


Good luck with it all Rp. Looks like you have a busy hovering day. I always hover around when the repair or installation techs are in the house.

Yesterday the appliance repair tech was here looking at the range (transient weird error code) and the refrigerator (ice maker not working) .

I dunno - it always feels a bit of a racket to me.. he took less than 1 minute to advise that I needed to replace my entire ice making unit because the sensor was shot. (Why can't he just replace the sensor? I was informed that a replacement sensor part only was not available) When I explained what the error code was on the range and what I had learned from the KitchenAid website, he simply agreed, without even glancing in the direction of the range, with what I told him the error code meant: replace the control board.

I stared at him for a minute to see if he was going to at least examine the range. When I told him that I already knew what the code meant and roughly how much it would cost to replace but that I had been willing to pay for him to examine the unit to determine whether it could be something else ( as suggested by his office) THEN he walked over to the range, opened the door, bent down to look inside, jabbed a few buttons on the control panel, stood up and said, yup, you need to replace the control board. That show was obviously done to appease my expectation that he should examine it.

A new ice maker has been ordered and since the error code has gone away and the range works for now, nothing is happening with the range. The plan is to try to limp these appliances a little further to spread out the expenditure both now, and in the future when they will need to be replaced again.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good luck with it all Rp. Looks like you have a busy hovering day. I always hover around when the repair or installation techs are in the house.
> 
> Yesterday the appliance repair tech was here looking at the range (transient weird error code) and the refrigerator (ice maker not working) .
> 
> I dunno - it always feels a bit of a racket to me.. he took less than 1 minute to advise that I needed to replace my entire ice making unit because the sensor was shot. (Why can't he just replace the sensor? I was informed that a replacement sensor part only was not available) When I explained what the error code was on the range and what I had learned from the KitchenAid website, he simply agreed, without even glancing in the direction of the range, with what I told him the error code meant: replace the control board.
> 
> I stared at him for a minute to see if he was going to at least examine the range. When I told him that I already knew what the code meant and roughly how much it would cost to replace but that I had been willing to pay for him to examine the unit to determine whether it could be something else ( as suggested by his office) THEN he walked over to the range, opened the door, bent down to look inside, jabbed a few buttons on the control panel, stood up and said, yup, you need to replace the control board. That show was obviously done to appease my expectation that he should examine it.
> 
> A new ice maker has been ordered and since the error code has gone away and the range works for now, nothing is happening with the range. The plan is to try to limp these appliances a little further to spread out the expenditure both now, and in the future when they will need to be replaced again.


Well, out fridge has an ice maker....never used it. We have a dish washer...never used it. We are getting a new thermostat...I want as low tech as possible....so no issues such as controls or the like. As I get older the less is more in me takes over.


----------



## Rps

Okay, so random poll here.....which song would you like to learn from the following list:
Save Tonight - Eagle Eye Cherry
The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
Time Stand - Narhaniel Rateliff
The River - Garth Brooks

No additions please....fishing for my next Song Circle lesson.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Do Traynor still make great amps? They used to be almost indestructible.


I believe they are! You'd see a lot of traynor stuff especially in the 80s, as for indestructible, they did throw one out a 5th story window and it was fine did they not? (or was that the second floor window ha) There are many traynor mono block bass heads still in operation I see them sometimes still and they'll likely outlast anything and everything in the music industry I suspect.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Okay, so random poll here.....which song would you like to learn from the following list:
> Save Tonight - Eagle Eye Cherry
> The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
> Time Stand - Narhaniel Rateliff
> The River - Garth Brooks
> 
> No additions please....fishing for my next Song Circle lesson.


Save Tonight !


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Remember when those avocado green fridges would work for 50 years?



😄 LOL... Gee, I had forgotten about those and followed closely behind by the Harvest Gold and various Brown models that finally went two-tone... strange that they seemed to have lasted forever, but maybe it was the colour that made it appear so...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> A new ice maker has been ordered and since the error code has gone away and the range works for now, nothing is happening with the range.



A friend of mine was in the appliance repair business for several years and the ice maker in such units was the most replaced part by a long way. It makes sense considering they are encased in ice and trying to rotate to break the formed ice off plus the fact that calcium builds on a lot of units depending on the water source.

Don't forget that the control panel on the range is just like a small computer and just like your Mac that needs to be powered off at times and restarted when it misbehaves. 
To do so on the Range, turn Off the breaker that powers it and wait 30 seconds, and then turn it back on again. That should also wipe out any error codes as well as resetting the control panel. Don't ask me why they don't mention that in the instruction manual... but then again, that would make it harder for them to sell replacement units wouldn't it??? 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Should be dry today which is good as I have the installation of the water heater, furnace, and AC today.


What brand and models are you using for replacement units??? 

Do you use gas or electric for the main power source???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, furnace and ac are Trane, A.O.Smith water heater all are gas


----------



## Aurora

Hey, I just noticed that "Eh Mac" is back in the header.


----------



## MacDoc

Very quick ride to my fav teahouse near Mila Mila. 150 km straight run with some nice curves up the Palmerston ...the most southern and least challenging of the range roads. Built so the trucks could make the run to the Tablelands.
Tempted to swim but ...content with a freshly made rump steak pie for brunch. Will go over the old Palmerston Highway ....like that route.









24 and mix of cloud and sun...mild breeze just enough to keep me cool.


----------



## pm-r

Aurora said:


> Hey, I just noticed that "Eh Mac" is back in the header.


Nice isn't it.

*Member Macfury* noticed and posted the welcomed addition three days ago In another thread:








Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


I think the M1 is a great innovation and certainly something that will make a difference to developers and ultimately the capability of units equipped with it. I noted thaat the M2 is supposed to result in smaller Mac Pros!!! I loved them because they are large and capable of accepting multiple...




www.ehmac.ca






- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Very quick ride to my fav teahouse near Mila Mila.



That certainly does look very inviting... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Last day of classes for us today in what has been a most bizarre year. Quarters instead of semesters, classes two and three quarter hours long, masks everywhere, daily walks as a class for exercise, and a year of alternating between in-person and online classes. We made it! Only exams and marking left to do. And I got my second Pfizer shot two days ago. Looking forward to summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is brewing. Any special plans for father's day on Sunday?


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone care for some freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is brewing. Any special plans for father's day on Sunday?


BT please Marc. Finally got everything installed..started at 8:30 am and completely done at 5:00 pm. Spotless ....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BT please Marc. Finally got everything installed..started at 8:30 am and completely done at 5:00 pm. Spotless ....


Good to hear, Rp. Glad all is done to your satisfaction.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> BT please Marc. Finally got everything installed..started at 8:30 am and completely done at 5:00 pm. Spotless ....



That is quite an accomplishment and a sign that the company is obviously well organized and experienced.
Nice to hear for a change, rather than the incompetent bumbling that seems to happen just too often these days...

Did you offer them a beer when they were finished?? At at least some appreciate the gesture... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That is quite an accomplishment and a sign that the company is obviously well organized and experienced.
> Nice to hear for a change, rather than the incompetent bumbling that seems to happen just too often these days...
> 
> Did you offer them a beer when they were finished?? At at least some appreciate the gesture... 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I live in Windsor Patrick……can of Vernor’s.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I live in Windsor Patrick……can of Vernor’s.



Okay, even if I had to Google a "can of Vernor’s"...
Sounds good too... Especially if it is as good as the local Phillips Brewery ginger beer.

It really is delicious if you like good old-fashioned good quality ginger beer.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Thoughts of beer will have to wait until later in the day. For now, coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Okay, even if I had to Google a "can of Vernor’s"...
> Sounds good too... Especially if it is as good as the local Phillips Brewery ginger beer.
> 
> It really is delicious if you like good old-fashioned good quality ginger beer.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I love Ginger Beer, haven’t found a good one in 20 years....it seems to be relegated to the quaint sections in some stores.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Thoughts of beer will have to wait until later in the day. For now, coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Any BT Marc please. I see the Habs won....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Any BT Marc please. I see the Habs won....


Coming right up, mon ami. Yes, it will be nice to possibly see a Canadian team win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, mon ami. Yes, it will be nice to possibly see a Canadian team win the Stanley Cup.


I always thought he who wins game 4 wins...so we will see.


----------



## groovetube

Beautiful outside. I think I talked to more humans face to face yesterday than I have in over a month. Booked for my second shot this Thursday so hopefully a return to well, a bit more normal times soon.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I love Ginger Beer, haven’t found a good one in 20 years....it seems to be relegated to the quaint sections in some stores.



It sounds like the Vernors ginger beer you mentioned doesn't really cut it, and after reading about it at *Vernors - Wikipedia* etc., it sounds like a rather pathetic excuse for a good decent Ginger beer.

I wonder if the Victoria Phillips Brewing would ship their ginger beer out your way??? It might be worth ordering if you enjoy a good old fashioned ginger beer.


*EDIT*: by golly they do, but I didn't get to figuring out what their skipping delivery charges would be:


https://shop.phillipsbeer.com/19636375/checkouts/5ffeba4a0037ab3724f82229edbf32e8





- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> It sounds like the Vernors ginger beer you mentioned doesn't really cut it, and after reading about it at *Vernors - Wikipedia* etc., it sounds like a rather pathetic excuse for a good decent Ginger beer.
> 
> I wonder if the Victoria Phillips Brewing would ship their ginger beer out your way??? It might be worth ordering if you enjoy a good old fashioned ginger beer.
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: by golly they do, but I didn't get to figuring out what their skipping delivery charges would be:
> 
> 
> https://shop.phillipsbeer.com/19636375/checkouts/5ffeba4a0037ab3724f82229edbf32e8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, Vernon’s is actually a ginger ale....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, Vernon’s is actually a ginger ale....



OK...
And for those who don't know the difference...









Ginger Ale vs. Ginger Beer: What’s the Difference?


Dark and Stormy. Moscow Mule. Two favorite warm weather cocktails that rely on ginger beer as one of the main ingredients. But wait: ginger beer doesn’t actually have any beer in it. So then how does it differ from the beloved ginger ale?First thing’s first: ginger beer was the very beginning...




www.thekitchn.com













What’s the Difference Between Ginger Ale and Ginger Beer?


I’m a big fan of ginger drinks, especially since I love that fiery, spicy kick ginger adds. My refrigerator always contains ginger ale or ginger beer. But what is the difference between the two? And is ginger beer actually beer (and therefore alcoholic)? Ginger beer was originally an alcoholic...




www.thekitchn.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> OK...
> And for those who don't know the difference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger Ale vs. Ginger Beer: What’s the Difference?
> 
> 
> Dark and Stormy. Moscow Mule. Two favorite warm weather cocktails that rely on ginger beer as one of the main ingredients. But wait: ginger beer doesn’t actually have any beer in it. So then how does it differ from the beloved ginger ale?First thing’s first: ginger beer was the very beginning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thekitchn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s the Difference Between Ginger Ale and Ginger Beer?
> 
> 
> I’m a big fan of ginger drinks, especially since I love that fiery, spicy kick ginger adds. My refrigerator always contains ginger ale or ginger beer. But what is the difference between the two? And is ginger beer actually beer (and therefore alcoholic)? Ginger beer was originally an alcoholic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thekitchn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True dat Patrick...I prefer ginger beer, but as I have said where we live not many good ones....when I was younger there were many brands here in Ontario.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> True dat Patrick...I prefer ginger beer, but as I have said where we live not many good ones....when I was younger there were many brands here in Ontario.


It still seems as though there are plenty of Ginger beers to choose from that seem to be available in Ontario, but that's going to take a while to find out which one is the most pleasing... And various trials and errors... 
But it seems like your Ontario Liquor Board may actually carry some in their stores...





__





good ginger beer in ontario - Google Search






www.google.com





How is your new AC and air handler unit working???

Or have you even needed to use it???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> It still seems as though there are plenty of Ginger beers to choose from that seem to be available in Ontario, but that's going to take a while to find out which one is the most pleasing... And various trials and errors...
> But it seems like your Ontario Liquor Board may actually carry some in their stores...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good ginger beer in ontario - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is your new AC and air handler unit working???
> 
> Or have you even needed to use it???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, the LCBO carries alcoholic ginger beers...I will see if I can find some of the others. Our stores carry Mr. Goudas..but at 47gms a can, way to much sugar.
AC is on and works great....so far


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, the LCBO carries alcoholic ginger beers...I will see if I can find some of the others. Our stores carry Mr. Goudas..but at 47gms a can, way to much sugar.



Here's a list of some ginger beers with low or zero amounts of sugar, but I'm not sure if they are locally available to you or not:









The Best Ginger Beers on the Market, According to Dietitians


Apparently you want the kind with the chunks floating in it.




www.womenshealthmag.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I always thought he who wins game 4 wins...so we will see.


I agree. Let's go Habs!!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Beautiful outside. I think I talked to more humans face to face yesterday than I have in over a month. Booked for my second shot this Thursday so hopefully a return to well, a bit more normal times soon.


Good to hear. My wife and I are getting vaccine #2 on Thursday, the 24th of June as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

My next door neighbor, Jack Craig, is an avid gardener. Jack claims that he can communicate with his vegetables. I was out watching him this afternoon, and it is true ................. Jack and his beans talk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Father's Day. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## KC4

Happy Father's Day Shang Gang! 

We went to Drumheller to celebrate with kids and grandkids yesterday - Very nice to spend almost an entire day with them for the first time in a very long while. That was the best of all the gifts. 

Me and my hubby are now doubly vaccinated (almost no post vaccine symptoms 2nd time around) and are waiting on the passing of a full 2 weeks time to achieve the fullest immunity before returning to our restaurant visiting practices, etc. 

Kacey's coming over today to prepare brunch for her Dad... should be good - she's a very decent cook. 

I'm quite enjoying all these perks of celebrating Father's Day!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Happy Father's Day Shang Gang!
> 
> We went to Drumheller to celebrate with kids and grandkids yesterday - Very nice to spend almost an entire day with them for the first time in a very long while. That was the best of all the gifts.
> 
> Me and my hubby are now doubly vaccinated (almost no post vaccine symptoms 2nd time around) and are waiting on the passing of a full 2 weeks time to achieve the fullest immunity before returning to our restaurant visiting practices, etc.
> 
> Kacey's coming over today to prepare brunch for her Dad... should be good - she's a very decent cook.
> 
> I'm quite enjoying all these perks of celebrating Father's Day!


Good to hear this news, Kim. My wife and I are getting our #2 vaccines this coming Thursday.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Happy father’s and stepfathers and grandfather’s and father’s-in-law day!


----------



## MacDoc

Wished myself a Happy Winter Solstice ....down under version. 
Huddled in bed keeping warm with 13 degrees in an unheated house waiting for the sun to rise in half hour.
All feels very strange. 🥴


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Happy father’s and stepfathers and grandfather’s and father’s-in-law day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to get us started on the first day of summer. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps




----------



## KC4

Good Morning! Looks like Rp is ready for the summer! Woot! 

I've just finished baking some strawberry/Rhubarb orange bran muffins for anyone who would like one (or two)!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning! Looks like Rp is ready for the summer! Woot!
> 
> I've just finished baking some strawberry/Rhubarb orange bran muffins for anyone who would like one (or two)!


Hi Kim, while I am indeed ready for summer the empty glass is a homage to Don.
I’d gladly take a strawberry rhubarb orange bran muffin thanks, would go well with my morning BT. I haven’t made muffins in a while....I have a two-biter bake pan...might actually use it later....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning! Looks like Rp is ready for the summer! Woot!
> 
> I've just finished baking some strawberry/Rhubarb orange bran muffins for anyone who would like one (or two)!


Great minds think alike as in my wife just mentioned that she would like to bake the same sort of muffins this afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

> Hi Kim, while I am indeed ready for summer the empty glass is a homage to Don.



Nice touch, especially on the Anniversary of Don's passing.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice touch, especially on the Anniversary of Don's passing.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


St. Albert's Place (mybirdie.ca) 
*June 5, 2020*
06/05/20 06:33
Welcome And Good Morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A foggy and rainy day so hot coffee and some dry toast may be in order this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A foggy and rainy day so hot coffee and some dry toast may be in order this morning. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, cooler here today but will get hot in the next two days....back up to 30s...so some BT would be nice please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, cooler here today but will get hot in the next two days....back up to 30s...so some BT would be nice please.


Coming right up, Rp. 18C and some rain here still.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Rp. 18C and some rain here still.


You going to watch the Habs tonight? I might, but the game would start around 10 your time?
Kind of late to watch for me. You would think the NHL would be TV conscious..


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 
I enjoy an occasional foggy day... very atmospheric to walk around in.

I'm looking forward to a very overdue hair appointment today. Woot!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> I enjoy an occasional foggy day... very atmospheric to walk around in.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a very overdue hair appointment today. Woot!


Morning Kim....I guess you could say my hair is overdue, while yours maybe overdo......


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> I enjoy an occasional foggy day... very atmospheric to walk around in.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a very overdue hair appointment today. Woot!


I love waling in the fog as well.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A foggy and rainy day so hot coffee and some dry toast may be in order this morning. Enjoy.



Hmmm...
Marc, you seem to be bypassing "your _*Weather Forum*_" lately Marc with a lot of your weather related posts ending up in the Shang. But I guess they fit here as well... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

OT and HELP: I have an off topic question for the Forum members here who may know the answer, but my hard drive crashed and I am using a cloned backup, but a few things don't seem to be working properly:

But I can no longer click on the three vertical dots and click "edit" and make any changes using Google Chrome that used to work fine. Absolutely nothing happens on no sign of the "edit" option to select.
If I try Firefox, I don't even see the three vertical dots, but I do not know if that is new or not because I seldom use it.

Secondly, I used to be able to select the text from someone's post and end up with a reply option and it would quote the text and paste it into a new post and give credit that it came from the original poster. 
Again using Google Chrome, I no longer get that option and I don't even know where it was set or if it can be changed. No *reply* button shows up when the posters text has been selected.

I miss both features while I await my replacement hard drive for my 2011 27-inch iMac.

Does anyone know where either of these features would be set??? And I guess the Carbon Copy Cloner clone didn't migrate the setting or whatever is needed, or do I need to reinstall something???

Thanks for any guidance or help. I guess I am losing my old Mac Tech help abilities for fixing such things.

The same problems are existing on another mac-forum that also seems to be using the same or similar version XenForo forum software.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> OT and HELP: I have an off topic question for the Forum members here who may know the answer, but my hard drive crashed and I am using a cloned backup, but a few things don't seem to be working properly:
> 
> But I can no longer click on the three vertical dots and click "edit" and make any changes using Google Chrome that used to work fine. Absolutely nothing happens on no sign of the "edit" option to select.
> If I try Firefox, I don't even see the three vertical dots, but I do not know if that is new or not because I seldom use it.
> 
> Secondly, I used to be able to select the text from someone's post and end up with a reply option and it would quote the text and paste it into a new post and give credit that it came from the original poster.
> Again using Google Chrome, I no longer get that option and I don't even know where it was set or if it can be changed. No *reply* button shows up when the posters text has been selected.
> 
> I miss both features while I await my replacement hard drive for my 2011 27-inch iMac.
> 
> Does anyone know where either of these features would be set??? And I guess the Carbon Copy Cloner clone didn't migrate the setting or whatever is needed, or do I need to reinstall something???
> 
> Thanks for any guidance or help. I guess I am losing my old Mac Tech help abilities for fixing such things.
> 
> The same problems are existing on another mac-forum that also seems to be using the same or similar version XenForo forum software.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Working fine even in my ancient version of FireFox. By any chance are you booted in Safe Mode?


----------



## pm-r

> Working fine even in my ancient version of FireFox. By any chance are you booted in Safe Mode?


Nope, booted up and running in normal mode from the recently Cloned Carbon Copy cloner backup.

I can't think where the option to enable or disable the feature would be if there is any.

No changes to anything else that I know of.

But thanks for the suggestion.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Working fine even in my ancient version of FireFox. By any chance are you booted in Safe Mode?



Hey, I just discovered that it hasn't disappeared. 

I just tried selecting your previous text above, and then ended up scrolling right down to the bottom of my page and lo and behold, there was the *quote/reply* option hiding at the bottom.

My next question obviously is, how on Earth do I get it so it displays without having to scroll down to see it. It would be nice if it would show in the area I am replying to, but here's what I found, and as shown, I had to scroll to the bottom of the web page to see it. Not exactly handy:











Anyone know how to move it???

I'll try some various fiddles and keystrokes...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...
> Marc, you seem to be bypassing "your _*Weather Forum*_" lately Marc with a lot of your weather related posts ending up in the Shang. But I guess they fit here as well... 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Just replying to Rp's posting. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> nyone know how to move it???
> 
> I'll try some various fiddles and keystrokes...



I found the cause, and in case anyone else is interested or uses the same Google Chrome extension, the problem was due to the *Zoom Extension.*

Disabling it and restarted Google Chrome and the *Reply/Quote Box* is back up into the normal location where it should be.

Man, There's always something that seems to need fixing. The odd part is, I have been using the *Zoom* Chrome Extension for months without any ill effects. But I am booting and running from a CCC cloned backup drive so I guess something is a bit out of place from my regular boot drive. Strange.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Getting ready for my #2 covid vaccine at about 1PM tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Getting ready for my #2 covid vaccine at about 1PM tomorrow. Wish me luck.


Morning Marc, great news on the second stage of the Fauci Ouchie.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, great news on the second stage of the Fauci Ouchie.......


Yes, and the location for the vaccine is about 3 minutes from my home. Very convenient. Pfizer was my #1 and now Moderna will be my #2 vaccine. I am doing my bit. Why mixing Pfizer and Moderna vaccines could help Canada end the pandemic sooner | CBC News


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!
Good luck with your 2nd shot Marc. We got our second Pfizers last week and the symptoms were very mild.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> Good luck with your 2nd shot Marc. We got our second Pfizers last week and the symptoms were very mild.


Thanks, Kim. How is your doxie?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, and the location for the vaccine is about 3 minutes from my home. Very convenient. Pfizer was my #1 and now Moderna will be my #2 vaccine. I am doing my bit. Why mixing Pfizer and Moderna vaccines could help Canada end the pandemic sooner | CBC News


That sounds like an excellent plan, and you should end up with the best from each and it's nice that the Moderna doesn't need all the exotic and special refrigeration which is very hard to maintain.

I read that there is less reaction to the Moderna as well.

Good luck to both of you. At least I assume that your wife got invited for her shots as well. 😉

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds like an excellent plan, and you should end up with the best from each and it's nice that the Moderna doesn't need all the exotic and special refrigeration which is very hard to maintain.
> 
> I read that there is less reaction to the Moderna as well.
> 
> Good luck to both of you. At least I assume that your wife got invited for her shots as well. 😉
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thanks, Patrick. Yes, we get our vaccines about an hour apart at the same location.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Kim. How is your doxie?


Spolumbo the grand-doxie is doing very well, thanks. He did get a professional grooming done and his coat has been nicely thinned, his paw and ear fur trimmed and he looks quite spiffy!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Spolumbo the grand-doxie is doing very well, thanks. He did get a professional grooming done and his coat has been nicely thinned, his paw and ear fur trimmed and he looks quite spiffy!


Good to hear, Kim. There is nothing quite like a well groomed doxies. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. enjoy


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. enjoy


Morning Marc, is getting warmer, again, here. Will be watching the Habs tonight. The Bell Centre will be wild....especially on St. J. B Day......will be a party of biblical proportions if they win.

BBQ weather....might do steaks tonight. Guinness will be pleased.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, is getting warmer, again, here. Will be watching the Habs tonight. The Bell Centre will be wild....especially on St. J. B Day......will be a party of biblical proportions if they win.
> 
> BBQ weather....might do steaks tonight. Guinness will be pleased.


We shall see. Go Habs.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

Bonne Saint-Jean-Baptiste!

It's a rainy day here so baking a nice Tortiere (with last Fall's picked green tomatoes as garnish) for dinner to celebrate may be in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got my #2 vaccine (Moderna) and it went without a hitch. Cold drinks are on the house today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Got my #2 vaccine (Moderna) and it went without a hitch. Cold drinks are on the house today.


And it seems as if you will be very well protected if not better than some according to some recent information:


> _With Pfizer followed by Moderna, or vice versa, “*you get the best of both worlds*,” Bowdish said. “When the real virus gets to you, you’ve got broader protection_.”











Pfizer is not superior to Moderna and it's 'perfectly okay' to mix COVID vaccines, experts say


While health authorities are reassuring Canadians that it’s safe to mix COVID-19 vaccines doses, some appear to be rejecting Moderna for Pfizer




nationalpost.com





Well done. 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Aurora

pm-r said:


> And it seems as if you will be very well protected if not better than some according to some recent information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfizer is not superior to Moderna and it's 'perfectly okay' to mix COVID vaccines, experts say
> 
> 
> While health authorities are reassuring Canadians that it’s safe to mix COVID-19 vaccines doses, some appear to be rejecting Moderna for Pfizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======





pm-r said:


> And it seems as if you will be very well protected if not better than some according to some recent information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfizer is not superior to Moderna and it's 'perfectly okay' to mix COVID vaccines, experts say
> 
> 
> While health authorities are reassuring Canadians that it’s safe to mix COVID-19 vaccines doses, some appear to be rejecting Moderna for Pfizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


My wife and I both got our 2nd shot today. It was Moderna as opposed to our first shots that were Pfizer. Nice to be finished.


----------



## pm-r

Aurora said:


> My wife and I both got our 2nd shot today. It was Moderna as opposed to our first shots that were Pfizer. Nice to be finished.



It seems as if you both also got double protection from those two different brand shots from recent reports. Well then.

My wife and I just got the Pfizer inoculations with both first and second shots, and I hope they will work as I already suffer from COPD and my doctor tells me I am at the top of the list for susceptibility and vulnerability. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Why mixing Pfizer and Moderna vaccines could help Canada end the pandemic sooner | CBC News


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Why mixing Pfizer and Moderna vaccines could help Canada end the pandemic sooner | CBC News


You might be feeling tired tomorrow......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You might be feeling tired tomorrow......


I am feeling tired right now. It shall be an early night for both my wife and me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is brewing. I feel a bit achy due to yesterday's Moderna vaccine, but it shall pass.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is brewing. I feel a bit achy due to yesterday's Moderna vaccine, but it shall pass.


Morning Marc, glad that the effects of your shot do not seem to be too bad.....I was really tired after mine...but that was all.

We are rainy here today must moving back to the 80s in temp. Didn’t see the end of the Habs game...glad they won. I see your Giants still in the lead...moving it past a series catch up.

My Braves I think are stuck....they made some strange roster moves this year pitching wise....that may cost them.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 

Marc, hopefully, your current side-effects do not worsen and dissipate soon. 

I am in gardening and baking mode today - then this evening my hubby and I will be attending a musical theatre production in the park to watch 2 of my fellow adult music students perform.


----------



## KC4

This is why I choose Goldfish over other types of pet fish. They can actually demonstrate care and compassion to each other.

Yesterday, Spudnika (the orange one) was so full of eggs that she couldn't get off the bottom of tank.(happens every 6 weeks or so during the spring/summer) Louie (the black one) tried to help by chasing her so she'll drop her eggs...but this gets to be exhausting after hours. So, when they got tired, instead of swimming off to hunt for food with the others, Louie just settled on the bottom next to Spud. He's not unwell, he's just keeping her comforted with his company. 

This morning, there's new eggs in the tank and both fish are swimming around normally. 
If you look closely, you can see tiny little white dots. Those are eggs that had already been dropped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, glad that the effects of your shot do not seem to be too bad.....I was really tired after mine...but that was all.
> 
> We are rainy here today must moving back to the 80s in temp. Didn’t see the end of the Habs game...glad they won. I see your Giants still in the lead...moving it past a series catch up.
> 
> My Braves I think are stuck....they made some strange roster moves this year pitching wise....that may cost them.


Thanks, Rp.
My Giants are going strong ............. so much for their reputation of a "June swoon"


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> 
> Marc, hopefully, your current side-effects do not worsen and dissipate soon.
> 
> I am in gardening and baking mode today - then this evening my hubby and I will be attending a musical theatre production in the park to watch 2 of my fellow adult music students perform.


Thanks, Kim. My arm is a bit sore still, but I am fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day here, so I shall brew some fresh coffee quietly. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting movie trivia. Darth Vader was Luke Skywalker's father .................. his wife, Ella, was his mother. They only mentioned that Darth Vader was the father, but never mentioned that Ella Vader was the mother.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting movie trivia. Darth Vader was Luke Skywalker's father .................. his wife, Ella, was his mother. They only mentioned that Darth Vader was the father, but never mentioned that Ella Vader was the mother.


Nor do they mention his brother Otis......it’s also probably due to her initials.......that people avoid her.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Ella, was his mother. They only mentioned that Darth Vader was the father, but never mentioned that Ella Vader was the mother.


She has been around for quite some time... Whether they mentioned her or not... But often missed due to another case of lack of proper diction...  😉












- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing. Later .......


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> View attachment 93999


Good one, Rp. Care for some BT coffee?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Rp. Care for some BT coffee?


Yes please, make it a double...I’m a bit tired this morning...we had a tornado warning across the river and some of that weather was affecting Guinness...doesn’t sleep well in stormy weather.

Watched the Phillies Mets game.....man do the Phillies need to get some defence and pitching...as weird as it sounds they aren’t out of it....might be big time buyers at the trade deadline. This leaves the Giants.....you see them standing pat or shoring up?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes please, make it a double...I’m a bit tired this morning...we had a tornado warning across the river and some of that weather was affecting Guinness...doesn’t sleep well in stormy weather.
> 
> Watched the Phillies Mets game.....man do the Phillies need to get some defence and pitching...as weird as it sounds they aren’t out of it....might be big time buyers at the trade deadline. This leaves the Giants.....you see them standing pat or shoring up?


Thunder is rare here in Lunenburg, NS, but three of our dogs react poorly to the booms. Our oldest doxies, Gracie, just sleeps through it all.

I think that the Giants will stand pat. What they have now has gotten them to the best record in baseball ......... and without their classic "June Swoon". We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang! 

Sorry to hear about the weather restless dogs... Many animals are really bothered by thunder/lightning, even the lizards are nervous. I'm guessing that it's an instinct borne out of not wanting to be caught in a flash flood. Ziggy the bearded dragon loves to soak/shower in warm water and can actually swim, but I don't think he would elect to enter water over his head without necessity...it's more of a survival skill than a recreational one. 

We have an extreme heat warning in place here for the next 3-4 days here. It's times like these I mutter to myself that I should have invested in an A/C system. But, this too shall pass and once the worst heat is behind us, I am usually glad I didn't break down and spend the money. 

Made a rhubarb berry compote yesterday that will become an ingredient in Banberry tarts later. Also, a nice Rhubarb/apple chutney is chilling in the fridge, waiting for its pairing with grilled chicken kebabs. We are getting together with a neighbour couple / fellow gardeners to have what we are calling a Rhubarb social. I understand that they are bringing Rhubarb themed cocktails. 

I've done some research on the health benefits of rhubarb and I am pleased to see that there are many. The plants originate in China where they were first identified as a medicinal plant. I imagine having access to a rhubarb plant was quite important for early North American homesteaders. It is a good and early source of Vitamin C and K and this would have been critical after long hard winter. 

Rhubarb also has the opposite identity crisis that a tomato has. Rhubarb is a vegetable but we treat it like a fruit.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the weather restless dogs... Many animals are really bothered by thunder/lightning, even the lizards are nervous. I'm guessing that it's an instinct borne out of not wanting to be caught in a flash flood. Ziggy the bearded dragon loves to soak/shower in warm water and can actually swim, but I don't think he would elect to enter water over his head without necessity...it's more of a survival skill than a recreational one.
> 
> We have an extreme heat warning in place here for the next 3-4 days here. It's times like these I mutter to myself that I should have invested in an A/C system. But, this too shall pass and once the worst heat is behind us, I am usually glad I didn't break down and spend the money.
> 
> Made a rhubarb berry compote yesterday that will become an ingredient in Banberry tarts later. Also, a nice Rhubarb/apple chutney is chilling in the fridge, waiting for its pairing with grilled chicken kebabs. We are getting together with a neighbour couple / fellow gardeners to have what we are calling a Rhubarb social. I understand that they are bringing Rhubarb themed cocktails.
> 
> I've done some research on the health benefits of rhubarb and I am pleased to see that there are many. The plants originate in China where they were first identified as a medicinal plant. I imagine having access to a rhubarb plant was quite important for early North American homesteaders. It is a good and early source of Vitamin C and K and this would have been critical after long hard winter.
> 
> Rhubarb also has the opposite identity crisis that a tomato has. Rhubarb is a vegetable but we treat it like a fruit.


That sounds like yummmmmm! I will be doing mango chicken tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to be a hot day here in Lunenburg, so cold drinks are the name of the game today ........... and prayers for those in Western Canada for the extreme heat they are going to experience.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Going to be a hot day here in Lunenburg, so cold drinks are the name of the game today ........... and prayers for those in Western Canada for the extreme heat they are going to experience.


Yes, if you are not used to it , it can be a killer….


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ........... and prayers for those in Western Canada for the extreme heat they are going to experience.





Rps said:


> Yes, if you are not used to it , it can be a killer….



Thanks guys, it's currently 27 °C here in Central Saanich, British Columbia @ 8:00am, and we are lucky enough to have AC cooling available which we have turned on already to try and give the house temp a head start. Virtually no breeze at all. They are forecasting up to 40 degrees C later today, and my wife really seems to be feeling the heat and not tolerating it well. I suggested to her to pretend she was in Mazatlan in Mexico where she would visit with her sister in her condo.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Yes, if you are not used to it , it can be a killer….


I experienced this when I lived in Waycross, Georgia.


----------



## Rps

In case you are up around 9 or so our time in Ontario, you can witness the annual Ford Fireworks display on WDIV live stream….. here ….. LIVE STREAM: 2021 Ford Fireworks show from Lake St. Clair Metropark It’s one of the largest displays in North America and is watched by millions on both sides of the border.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks Rps, and only 5:00 p.m. Monday, in Brentwood Bay, BC, so well before our bedtime so we should be able to catch it.
Of course our local Butchart Gardens which is just over the hill from us but their July-August fireworks still very visible when they actually showed them which hasn't happened of course during the covid pandemic. We sort of missed their summertime fireworks show, but somehow the shows on the computer screen just aren't the same, even if one does watch them on a 68 inch TV screen 😉

Is your show quite watchable for those outside wanting to view them??? Then I guess crowd-control is a bit of a concern and all the social distancing or lack of it excetera...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Thanks Rps, and only 5:00 p.m. Monday, in Brentwood Bay, BC, so well before our bedtime so we should be able to catch it.
> Of course our local Butchart Gardens which is just over the hill from us but their July-August fireworks still very visible when they actually showed them which hasn't happened of course during the covid pandemic. We sort of missed their summertime fireworks show, but somehow the shows on the computer screen just aren't the same, even if one does watch them on a 68 inch TV screen 😉
> 
> Is your show quite watchable for those outside wanting to view them??? Then I guess crowd-control is a bit of a concern and all the social distancing or lack of it excetera...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, they have been broadcasting them on TV here for years and they have it down pat…different angles and music….crowd control is a no brainer this year as they moved it, as they did last year, to a place where people can’t gather…but let’s be real here….you can’t hide the things once they start to go off. its well worth watching but to experience it you got to be there on the river front to actually feel the explosions against your body….impressive.


----------



## Dr.G.

No fireworks here in Lunenburg this year. My dogs will like the quiet.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No fireworks here in Lunenburg this year. My dogs will like the quiet.



It seems a lot of dogs and other animals right across the country will be able to relax and breathe with a sigh of relief especially considering the number of municipalities and cities that aren't even having any kind of Canada Day celebrations let alone any fireworks displays.

At least we have some Roman candles and sparklers in a box in our cupboard to celebrate with if we want, and we replaced our torn 3' x 6' Canadian-made Heritage flag that flies from our upstairs balcony a month or so ago. 

Man, they can be expensive, but they sure fly better and last a lot longer than the cheap models that also seem to fade drastically.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> No fireworks here in Lunenburg this year. My dogs will like the quiet.


Understandably. This doesn’t feel like the right time for celebrating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Understandably. This doesn’t feel like the right time for celebrating.


True. Still, we should reflect upon what is good about Canada and strive to help all those in need. I think that striving to provide clean water for ALL communities might be a good Canada Day move. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

This Is the Dog Breed That’s Most Compatible with Your Zodiac Sign


Best friendships are made when each sign adopts a dog to match their personality. Here's what to know about the zodiac signs as dogs and which pups are pawsitively perfect for them.




www.rd.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to be another hot day, so cold drinks shall be the name of the game today. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> True. Still, we should reflect upon what is good about Canada and strive to help all those in need. I think that striving to provide clean water for ALL communities might be a good Canada Day move. Paix, mon ami.


Agreed, but topography wise not as easy.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> True. Still, we should reflect upon what is good about Canada and strive to help all those in need. I think that striving to provide clean water for ALL communities might be a good Canada Day move. Paix, mon ami.


Clean water would be a great start. So would searching for answers to all of the missing and murdered indigenous women, which is really an extension of the colonial attitude about residential schooling if you think about it.


----------



## Rps

In case you missed the show last night....









Rewatch: 2021 Ford Fireworks show


Rewatch the 2021 Ford Fireworks right here!




www.clickondetroit.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

This was my local Jewish deli growing up. It was only about 4 blocks from where I lived.

Ben's Best Delicatessen in Rego Park Queens NYC | CouchPotatoCook.com - YouTube


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> This was my local Jewish deli growing up. It was only about 4 blocks from where I lived.
> 
> Ben's Best Delicatessen in Rego Park Queens NYC | CouchPotatoCook.com - YouTube


Can’t beat a good deli can you!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Mac, rainy here today. My daughter and her family have left the lovely confines of Nova Scotia...they arrived back in Ontario safe and sound yesterday. Should be about two weeks before we can see them..oh well time flies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Mac, rainy here today. My daughter and her family have left the lovely confines of Nova Scotia...they arrived back in Ontario safe and sound yesterday. Should be about two weeks before we can see them..oh well time flies.


Good to hear, Rp. My son just arrived from St. John's, NL, but there are now no restrictions for people traveling here and there from NL, NS and PEI.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> This was my local Jewish deli growing up. It was only about 4 blocks from where I lived.
> 
> Ben's Best Delicatessen in Rego Park Queens NYC | CouchPotatoCook.com - YouTube



That sure looks like some pretty delicious and definitely substantial food.

I can't recall if New York typically smokes their Brisket pastrami meat or not and is that the main difference between it and the Montreal smoked beef???

I really do enjoy the latter... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sure looks like some pretty delicious and definitely substantial food.
> 
> I can't recall if New York typically smokes their Brisket pastrami meat or not and is that the main difference between it and the Montreal smoked beef???
> 
> I really do enjoy the latter... 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I like both, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I like both, Patrick.



OK, and so do I, but I guess I will have to go Googling to find out the answer to my question as to whether New York delis smoke their pastrami or not. 😉

I have a feeling that they do not, but I just was not sure.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Canada Day to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Happy Canada Day to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


Morning Marc, up early today. We are somewhat cooler here but will be in the 90s over the weekend. Will have a BBQ today...steak probably. Hope everyone has a safe holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, up early today. We are somewhat cooler here but will be in the 90s over the weekend. Will have a BBQ today...steak probably. Hope everyone has a safe holiday.


Morning, Rp. Much cooler here as well. We will have a BBQ of local chicken and a homemade rhubarb crisp and ice cream.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Much cooler here as well. We will have a BBQ of local chicken and a homemade rhubarb crisp and ice cream.


Yummmmm!


----------



## Dr.G.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day All
Hope everybody is keeping cool, now is one of the days I'm glad we went with Geothermal!

The forecast for today is 22°C, my thermostat reads 25,5°C with 64% humidity, and the direct sunlight is just scorching!
I'm in my nice cool basement.

In other news, we have fibre!
Connection completed yesterday. We can now download in a minute, files which previously would have taken an hour!

Now I'm busy looking for something to download.😅


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> n other news, we have fibre!
> Connection completed yesterday. We can now download in a minute, files which previously would have taken an hour!



What part of the country do you live in, and who is your ISP, and what are your current speeds with your new fibre cable, and finally what does that cost a month???

And what were your speeds and monthly cost previously for your internet connection??? Did they supply the new modem or did you have to rent it or purchase it???

Try here for a speed test check




__





Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


Use Speedtest on all your devices with our free desktop and mobile apps.




www.speedtest.net






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all, while this might not be to everyone’s sense of humour, as a banjo player this strikes me as very humorous....

A bluegrass band is at practice when the fiddle and banjo players get into a huge fight. When the guitar player finally separates them, she asks what all of that was about. “He broke my bow!” shouted the fiddle player." “Well he started it,” the banjo player countered, "he un-tuned two of my strings, and he won’t tell me which ones!”


----------



## OldeBullDust

[@ pm-r
Good Morning Patric
We are in an amalgamated town of New Tecumseth, Ontario, north of the Centre Of The Universe.
Formerly a quiet rural area, rapidly being converted into a subdivision.
Our ISP is Vianet.ca, a fairly good bunch. No data cap, no throttling.
Initially (after I installed a 64' tower) with wireless broadband we got 3mbps ( an iTunes TV episode would take about 4 - 5 hrs)
and we had frequent brief power/signal outages. They did make service calls and replaced/upgraded thier antenna on the tower at no charge. 
$49.00 per month
Now Vianet is installing fibre everywhere (compared to Bell who did only the higher density town centres)
Now, we are getting 100 Mbps. I downloaded a 6.9GB documentary in 9 minutes ±15 sec

Vianet supplied & installed the converter box/modem (no charge), connected to our own Synology router, - no problems making connection.
New rate $99.00 month (Comparable to Bell in town, but without limitations)

It's expensive, but we use WiFi a lot (we ditched the Bell landline, linked cell phones and cell based home phones (multi-handset)
I spend waaay too much time reading articles on the internet.

Vianet has a website - not the fanciest but informative.
Hope this answers your questions


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Day All
> Hope everybody is keeping cool, now is one of the days I'm glad we went with Geothermal!
> 
> The forecast for today is 22°C, my thermostat reads 25,5°C with 64% humidity, and the direct sunlight is just scorching!
> I'm in my nice cool basement.
> 
> In other news, we have fibre!
> Connection completed yesterday. We can now download in a minute, files which previously would have taken an hour!
> 
> Now I'm busy looking for something to download.😅


Bill, we have Bell's Fiber Op with a new 3000 modem. It is very fast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some post-Canada Day coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang... we are hoping the heat dome that we've been under the last few days finally dissipates today. Expecting thundershowers according to the forecast, but so far, no sign of them. 

I continue to hear a markedly above average number of sirens wailing around the city and I fear that too many are not handling the heat well at all.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang... we are hoping the heat dome that we've been under the last few days finally dissipates today. Expecting thundershowers according to the forecast, but so far, no sign of them.
> 
> I continue to hear a markedly above average number of sirens wailing around the city and I fear that too many are not handling the heat well at all.


Yeah, for those not used to it the heat is a real issue. Do they have cooling spray stations around the area?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Yeah, for those not used to it the heat is a real issue. Do they have cooling spray stations around the area?


I've not noticed any cooling spray stations, unfortunately. 

We've even been asked to minimize our water use. ... that's not easy with a large garden.


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning Patric
> We are in an amalgamated town of New Tecumseth, Ontario, north of the Centre Of The Universe.
> Formerly a quiet rural area, rapidly being converted into a subdivision.
> Our ISP is Vianet.ca, a fairly good bunch. No data cap, no throttling.
> Initially (after I installed a 64' tower) with wireless broadband we got 3mbps ( an iTunes TV episode would take about 4 - 5 hrs)
> and we had frequent brief power/signal outages. They did make service calls and replaced/upgraded thier antenna on the tower at no charge.
> $49.00 per month
> Now Vianet is installing fibre everywhere (compared to Bell who did only the higher density town centres)
> Now, we are getting 100 Mbps. I downloaded a 6.9GB documentary in 9 minutes ±15 sec



Thanks for the info OB, and it sounds like you have a very nice ISP and a drastic increase in speed. 3mbps was a bit on the slow side these days. 😉

New Tecumseth appears to be a nice rural area according to what I can see using Google Maps, but as you say, subdivisions always seem to appear in the nice areas. The same has happened around our Brentwood Bay area that used to be mainly farming.

Enjoy your newfound speed.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang... we are hoping the heat dome that we've been under the last few days finally dissipates today. Expecting thundershowers according to the forecast, but so far, no sign of them.
> 
> I continue to hear a markedly above average number of sirens wailing around the city and I fear that too many are not handling the heat well at all.


Bonne chance, Kim. Stay well and stay safe.


----------



## Rps

Looks like I have the keys this morning...so coffees on and we have some maple croissants just coming out of the oven.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Looks like I have the keys this morning...so coffees on and we have some maple croissants just coming out of the oven.


Great, Rp. We should hire you on permanently. Interested???


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Great, Rp. We should hire you on permanently. Interested???


Nah….the daily commute would be a killer……..


----------



## KC4

I’ll have 2 of those Maple Croissants please!! Yum!
The heat finally gave way to some wicked thunderstorms. Look how much rain over about 5 hours! We are due for more later today.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I’ll have 2 of those Maple Croissants please!! Yum!
> The heat finally gave way to some wicked thunderstorms. Look how much rain over about 5 hours! We are due for more later today.


Flooding anywhere?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Flooding anywhere?


Not that I’ve heard…. Maybe with additional rain there will be. Our sump pump was very busy yesterday evening… these are the times when you hope it doesn’t fail. Of course, if the power fails for any length of time, and the torrential downpour continues, then there’s trouble.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Not that I’ve heard…. Maybe with additional rain there will be. Our sump pump was very busy yesterday evening… these are the times when you hope it doesn’t fail. Of course, if the power fails for any length of time, and the torrential downpour continues, then there’s trouble.


I feel you pain! It doesn’t matter what time of year our sump pump runs constantly….been here almost 10 years and we are on our 3rd one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nah….the daily commute would be a killer……..


Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Such is Life.


Oh well I can still open….and bake




__





Maple Croissants (with a sweet, nutty filling) | The Rowdy Baker


Flaky, buttery, melt-in-your-mouth maple croissants - it just doesn't get any better than this, right? Oh, but it really does get better. Add a nutty filling and a drizzle of maple icing to create a perfect combination of flavors and textures...and be prepared for the clamoring for "MORE!" that...



www.therowdybaker.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Oh well I can still open….and bake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple Croissants (with a sweet, nutty filling) | The Rowdy Baker
> 
> 
> Flaky, buttery, melt-in-your-mouth maple croissants - it just doesn't get any better than this, right? Oh, but it really does get better. Add a nutty filling and a drizzle of maple icing to create a perfect combination of flavors and textures...and be prepared for the clamoring for "MORE!" that...
> 
> 
> 
> www.therowdybaker.com


That would be a good situation, Rp. Coffee is brewing as we await your arrival.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> That would be a good situation, Rp. Coffee is brewing as we await your arrival.


Morning Marc, sunny and warm here....so BBQ weather. I think I’ll do chicken tonight.


----------



## Rps

Something a little different for Chez Marc......




__





Almond & raspberry cruffins recipe | BBC Good Food


Cross a croissant with a muffin and you'll get these buttery, flaky, fruity pastries - perfect for brunch or an indulgent treat



www.bbcgoodfood.com


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang! 

More rain overnight here, but not as ferocious as the day before. 
Another nice cool day here. 



Rps said:


> Something a little different for Chez Marc......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almond & raspberry cruffins recipe | BBC Good Food
> 
> 
> Cross a croissant with a muffin and you'll get these buttery, flaky, fruity pastries - perfect for brunch or an indulgent treat
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbcgoodfood.com


MMMM. Those look good!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Something a little different for Chez Marc......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almond & raspberry cruffins recipe | BBC Good Food
> 
> 
> Cross a croissant with a muffin and you'll get these buttery, flaky, fruity pastries - perfect for brunch or an indulgent treat
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbcgoodfood.com


Great. We shall all await your baking talent treats. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Afternoon everybody
Hot day here, I'm back inside for the rest of the afternoon, maybe sit outside in the shade later when it's wine time.
Decided to take the afternoon off

Rps, If you have any of your Cruffins to spare, I would appreciate a couple, - put it on my tab.

Have to think about something light & simple for supper.

Take Care, enjoy the day


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Afternoon everybody
> Hot day here, I'm back inside for the rest of the afternoon, maybe sit outside in the shade later when it's wine time.
> Decided to take the afternoon off
> 
> Rps, If you have any of your Cruffins to spare, I would appreciate a couple, - put it on my tab.
> 
> Have to think about something light & simple for supper.
> 
> Take Care, enjoy the day





OldeBullDust said:


> Good Afternoon everybody
> Hot day here, I'm back inside for the rest of the afternoon, maybe sit outside in the shade later when it's wine time.
> Decided to take the afternoon off
> 
> Rps, If you have any of your Cruffins to spare, I would appreciate a couple, - put it on my tab.
> 
> Have to think about something light & simple for supper.
> 
> Take Care, enjoy the day


No worries. Bill, we will have plenty.


----------



## Rps

Okay, now this is funny…


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Afternoon everybody
> Hot day here, I'm back inside for the rest of the afternoon, maybe sit outside in the shade later when it's wine time.
> Decided to take the afternoon off
> 
> Rps, If you have any of your Cruffins to spare, I would appreciate a couple, - put it on my tab.
> 
> Have to think about something light & simple for supper.
> 
> Take Care, enjoy the day


Afternoon, Bill. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Bill. How is Life treating you these days?


Good afternoon Marc
Fairly well actually, I do have a few complaints, but compare to what I read in the News (should be called "Disasters") I'm OK!
I'll have to spend more time appreciating what I have, where I live, and my friends & acquaintances. 
Less "News" and more wine I think.

Almost time for our daily wine & chat - a time to relax and wonder what did I do today?

Care for a glass of Black Tower?


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good afternoon Marc
> Fairly well actually, I do have a few complaints, but compare to what I read in the News (should be called "Disasters") I'm OK!
> I'll have to spend more time appreciating what I have, where I live, and my friends & acquaintances.
> Less "News" and more wine I think.
> 
> Almost time for our daily wine & chat - a time to relax and wonder what did I do today?
> 
> Care for a glass of Black Tower?


Haven’t had Black Tower in years...I’ve been leaning more to the Italians lately...


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good afternoon Marc
> Fairly well actually, I do have a few complaints, but compare to what I read in the News (should be called "Disasters") I'm OK!
> I'll have to spend more time appreciating what I have, where I live, and my friends & acquaintances.
> Less "News" and more wine I think.
> 
> Almost time for our daily wine & chat - a time to relax and wonder what did I do today?
> 
> Care for a glass of Black Tower?


That would be nice. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and we shall await Rp to see what he has baked for us today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing and we shall await Rp to see what he has baked for us today.


Morning Marc. We are under a heat warming already this morning....probably hit 40c with the dex, so something cool today...Kim should like his.





__





Best-Ever Key Lime Pie - Once Upon a Chef


(TESTED & PERFECTED) Made with ordinary supermarket limes, this Key lime pie tastes every bit as authentic as the real deal -- plus it's easier to make.




www.onceuponachef.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. We are under a heat warming already this morning....probably hit 40c with the dex, so something cool today...Kim should like his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best-Ever Key Lime Pie - Once Upon a Chef
> 
> 
> (TESTED & PERFECTED) Made with ordinary supermarket limes, this Key lime pie tastes every bit as authentic as the real deal -- plus it's easier to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.onceuponachef.com


Stay safe, mon ami. Don't turn on the oven today. We shall all do without your treats.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Haven’t had Black Tower in years...I’ve been leaning more to the Italians lately...



Wow...!!! That mention of Black Tower certainly brings up some old memories. I haven't had any of that for years and years..,

I pretty well rely on my own U-Brew red dry varieties I do at our local you-brew Winery and then bag it into 5l mylar bags that go into 5 litre cardboard containers that hold the mylar bags with spout opening. Just better and easier to use than the vin du Box the liquor store sells.

It's darn good if I do say so myself, and has received many an accolade. And the price isn't too bad either even though it's not the top of the line or Oak Barrel seasoned stuff. Just good red dry wine.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Afternoon Everybody
@ Patrick
We used to make wine at a local Brew-it-Yourself, was OK quality, but had a couple of problems, so we switched back to the LCBO.
I might try again if I could find a guaranteed quality shop.

How's everybody doin' with the weather?
It was 31.5°C here at 1:30 this afternoon. Humidity very high.
I got a bit of work done outside earlier this morning but retreated to my studio just before noon. 
Don't plan on venturing out until after supper, even then I expect it will still be quite warm.

Anyway people, take care, stay safe and keep your mask handy


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Afternoon Everybody
> @ Patrick
> We used to make wine at a local Brew-it-Yourself, was OK quality, but had a couple of problems, so we switched back to the LCBO.
> I might try again if I could find a guaranteed quality shop.
> 
> How's everybody doin' with the weather?
> It was 31.5°C here at 1:30 this afternoon. Humidity very high.
> I got a bit of work done outside earlier this morning but retreated to my studio just before noon.
> Don't plan on venturing out until after supper, even then I expect it will still be quite warm.
> 
> Anyway people, take care, stay safe and keep your mask handy


Afternoon Bill, 40c here. Went for a short walk and I’m drenched. Years ago I used to run a wine show. So I have a soft spot for vintners as opposed to do my own.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 25C temps and a nice ocean breeze at just past 4PM here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Years ago I used to run a wine show. So I have *a soft spot for vintners as opposed to do my own*.



Hmmm...??? Aren't they both the same thing...???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Aren't they both the same thing...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick...not really the same thing, as I was supported by many many Ontario and B.C. vintners......most of the juice in the make your own came from off shore at that time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang, 

Oatmeal Rhubarb Berry Pookies are on deck for anyone who'd like to indulge. Basically, an oatmeal cookie on the top, with a Rhubarb berry pie on the bottom.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> Oatmeal Rhubarb Berry Pookies are on deck for anyone who'd like to indulge. Basically, an oatmeal cookie on the top, with a Rhubarb berry pie on the bottom.
> View attachment 94010


I would love these. I will take all that you make. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I would love these. I will take all that you make. Merci, mon amie.


Morning Marc and Kim.....I’ll take a few of those as well.....served warm with a bowl of French Vanilla or Butter Pecan ice cream would hit the spot....


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Oatmeal Rhubarb Berry Pookies are on deck for anyone who'd like to indulge. Basically, an oatmeal cookie on the top, with a Rhubarb berry pie on the bottom.



Those look too good to pass on, so yes please. I love oatmeal cookies and all their various varieties but RP's suggestion of adding some French Vanilla ice cream sounds like a pretty good idea. 😉

- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick...not really the same thing, as I was supported by many many Ontario and B.C. vintners......most of the juice in the make your own came from off shore at that time.



All I know Rps, is that there are a lot of really top wine experts that make their wine at the local you-brew and the juice and the skins, if included, come in from all over the world wherever they grow good wine grapes:




__





Winemaking Process - Peninsula U-Brew Winery - Sidney, BC


Make your own wine at our wine making supply store or at your home using the best winemaking products available by Winexpert wine kits.



peninsulaubrewwinery.com





And I do know some of their customers are really really fussy!!!

I also hear that some of the "_*off shore*_" juices for kit winemaking from Australia, France, Italy etc. as well as Canada make some pretty damn good ones and can certainly compete if not exceed many of those in the government-supported liquor stores.

The price of the you-brew wine it's easier to swallow as well.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> All I know Rps, is that there are a lot of really top wine experts that make their wine at the local you-brew and the juice and the skins, if included, come in from all over the world wherever they grow good wine grapes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winemaking Process - Peninsula U-Brew Winery - Sidney, BC
> 
> 
> Make your own wine at our wine making supply store or at your home using the best winemaking products available by Winexpert wine kits.
> 
> 
> 
> peninsulaubrewwinery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I do know some of their customers are really really fussy!!!
> 
> I also hear that some of the "_*off shore*_" juices for kit winemaking from Australia, France, Italy etc. as well as Canada make some pretty damn good ones and can certainly compete if not exceed many of those in the government-supported liquor stores.
> 
> The price of the you-brew wine it's easier to swallow as well.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True on price, but one has to make sure they like what they make….90 bottles of plonk is a bit much to get rid of. That said, yes there are some excellent “ you-brews” out there.


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A foggy morning here, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A foggy morning here, but coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc, very hot and humid here. With, of course, storms on the way.
Will watch the Habs tonight.....as Frank sez, “you never know, you know”


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, very hot and humid here. With, of course, storms on the way.
> Will watch the Habs tonight.....as Frank sez, “you never know, you know”


Sunny and warm here at 11AM. Go Habs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

" Success does not depend on your standing in life; but how you stand in life.'


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> View attachment 94011


I would have LOVED to hear Judy Garland sing Dust in the Wind!


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang!

Looks like another good day weather wise here... that means more garden time for me. I made Blueberry Banana bread with pecans if anyone is interested. I like pecans better than walnuts. Now, do you typically pronounce pecans, "PEE-cans" or "peh-KAHNs" ?? I grew up with the former but was informed by Texans that it's the latter. Potayto Potahto.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang!
> 
> Looks like another good day weather wise here... that means more garden time for me. I made Blueberry Banana bread with pecans if anyone is interested. I like pecans better than walnuts. Now, do you typically pronounce pecans, "PEE-cans" or "peh-KAHNs" ?? I grew up with the former but was informed by Texans that it's the latter. Potayto Potahto.


Kim, I would love some Blueberry Banana bread with pecans . I pronounce them "PEE-cans"


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Now, do you typically pronounce pecans, "PEE-cans" or "peh-KAHNs" ?? I grew up with the former but was informed by Texans that it's the latter. Potayto Potahto.



And the pronunciation battle continues it seems... 😉





__





how to pronpunce pecan - Google Search






www.google.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Finally cooling off to about 20C or so here in Alberta after a week in the mid-30’s. Now I know why I prefer more temperate climes. They started scanning for bodies an Edmonton residential school. There were more res schools in Alberta than anywhere else in Canada apparently.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Finally cooling off to about 20C or so here in Alberta after a week in the mid-30’s. Now I know why I prefer more temperate climes. They started scanning for bodies an Edmonton residential school. There were more res schools in Alberta than anywhere else in Canada apparently.


"There were more res schools in Alberta than anywhere else in Canada apparently." Did not know this, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> "There were more res schools in Alberta than anywhere else in Canada apparently." Did not know this, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


Sad but true. And they’re only beginning to scan the unmarked graves here.  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Indian_residential_schools_in_Canada


----------



## KC4

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sad but true. And they’re only beginning to scan the unmarked graves here.  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Indian_residential_schools_in_Canada


Very interesting info, thanks Frank. I did not realize until I saw this list that the schools had different denominations. I wonder if a pattern will reveal itself in time.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Up early today so I’ll open the shop. Coffee is on and we have warm crullers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Up early today so I’ll open the shop. Coffee is on and we have warm crullers today.


Great. Thanks for the coffee and warm crullers.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang... Coffee and warm crullers sounds wonderful.


----------



## Rps

And for those who can’t make it to Chez Marc…









Perfect Homemade French Crullers - Gemma’s Bigger Bolder Baking


My French Crullers recipe tastes super light and delicate, not hefty or oily like you might get with other donuts — perfect for the weekend!




www.biggerbolderbaking.com


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> And for those who can’t make it to Chez Marc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect Homemade French Crullers - Gemma’s Bigger Bolder Baking
> 
> 
> My French Crullers recipe tastes super light and delicate, not hefty or oily like you might get with other donuts — perfect for the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.biggerbolderbaking.com


Yumm. I wonder how well they would bake? 
I have a recipe for baked (not fried) cheese puffs that uses that pâte à choux dough. They are ALWAYS a hit at the dinner table ... there are rarely any leftover puffs - which is just as well, because they aren't even half as good the next day.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yumm. I wonder how well they would bake?
> I have a recipe for baked (not fried) cheese puffs that uses that pâte à choux dough. They are ALWAYS a hit at the dinner table ... there are rarely any leftover puffs - which is just as well, because they aren't even half as good the next day.


Wondering about an Air Fryer ….could you use one of those instead of a pan of oil?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Wondering about an Air Fryer ….could you use one of those instead of a pan of oil?


Hmmm, there is currently a new Air Fryer on my kitchen counter, still in the box. It's Kacey's but she suggested I try it first.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hmmm, there is currently a new Air Fryer on my kitchen counter, still in the box. It's Kacey's but she suggested I try it first.


Sooooooo breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Sooooooo breakfast tomorrow?


HAhahahah!. Lawdy! I'm trying to eat healthier......but, yes, probably!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Wondering about an Air Fryer ….could you use one of those instead of a pan of oil?



Good thought, and I must admit I had to swallow crow when my wife brought home the smaller Ninja air fryer, but it certainly has produced some delicious meals and excels with tries, chicken, fish and I have made several batches of beef jerky with it.

Quite an amazing machine I must say. And a set of 3 stainless steel stacking wire racks I found only on Amazon have been very useful, and are made to fit the small Ninja and a few other air fryers. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Good thought, and I must admit I had to swallow crow when my wife brought home the smaller Ninja air fryer, but it certainly has produced some delicious meals and excels with tries, chicken, fish and I have made several batches of beef jerky with it.
> 
> Quite an amazing machine I must say. And a set of 3 stainless steel stacking wire racks I found only on Amazon have been very useful, and are made to fit the small Ninja and a few other air fryers.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Still haven’t pushed the button on one of these....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Still haven’t pushed the button on one of these....


You're really might want to consider doing so Rps. We really enjoy our small Ninja air fryer and how well it cooks and it's more than adequate for just the two of us and takes very little room on the counter.

Our local Costco store has difficulty keeping them in stock and they seem to be out of stock online as well:


https://www.costco.ca/ninja-air-fryer.product.100463968.html



Amazon Canada has some available but at a substantially increased price:


Amazon.ca : Ninja air fryer




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Big boomers earlier this morning, but we did not lose power. So, coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Big boomers earlier this morning, but we did not lose power. So, coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc, calmer and cooler here today. Was a wild time around 5pm yesterday with car wash style rain and 3 Tornado warnings….ah the fun times. Detroit got hit with rain again…they have flooding…seems their system can’t handle 6 inches of rain fall. We were lucky here in that regard….the sump pump finally slowed down around 12am this morning.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang, 

Sorry/not sorry to report that I have not baked fresh crullers for breakfast today. Maybe another day! 

I am always glad for a coffee though.


----------



## KC4

Marc and Rps - Must be your turn for the massive T-Storm system that hung around here for a few days last week.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> Sorry/not sorry to report that I have not baked fresh crullers for breakfast today. Maybe another day!
> 
> I am always glad for a coffee though.


Morning Kim, how things?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Kim, how things?


Mornin' Rp! Things are pretty good here thanks. I have a day filled with a bunch of smaller errands and tasks that should keep me busy. 

How are things with you and yours?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Mornin' Rp! Things are pretty good here thanks. I have a day filled with a bunch of smaller errands and tasks that should keep me busy.
> 
> How are things with you and yours?


Hi Kim, boring as usual…we are awaiting Stage 3 here so we can think about normal. We have this pent up demand to go to the movies….can’t wait.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, boring as usual…we are awaiting Stage 3 here so we can think about normal. We have this pent up demand to go to the movies….can’t wait.


Is there anything good ready to hit the theatres? I haven't seen any movies announced that I wouldn't rather wait for the Netflix version.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Is there anything good ready to hit the theatres? I haven't seen any movies announced that I wouldn't rather wait for the Netflix version.


I dont think it matters, we’d like to get back to the “what we used to do” stage. I remember when we were in lockdown….we’ve been that way for almost a year or so here, when we could actually go to a fast food chain for take out…..I mean even going to a Burger King seemed special….so any movie will do.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I dont think it matters, we’d like to get back to the “what we used to do” stage. I remember when we were in lockdown….we’ve been that way for almost a year or so here, when we could actually go to a fast food chain for take out…..I mean even going to a Burger King seemed special….so any movie will do.


Ah yes, I get it. Even just sitting there munching a bag of warm popcorn seems attractive to me at this point.


----------



## Rps

Soooooo, a cup of coffee and this….. for those who are thinking about a more salubrious diet…








TURTLE CARAMEL CAKE


INGREDIENTS 1 cup chocolate chips 2 cups pecans 3/4 cup melted butter 1/2 cup evaporated milk 1 (14 ounce) bags caramels 1 1/3 cups water 1/3 cup oil 3 eggs 1 (18 ounce) boxes German




deliciousdinner.com


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> Sorry/not sorry to report that I have not baked fresh crullers for breakfast today. Maybe another day!
> 
> I am always glad for a coffee though.


Maybe tomorrow. Merci, Kim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A wild night here with Elsa moving right over us. Still, we never lost power. So, coffee is brewing. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A wild night here with Elsa moving right over us. Still, we never lost power. So, coffee is brewing. Enjoy


Morning Marc. Cooler here today as we will hit 26c and dry...not so much tomorrow.
Glad you never lost power. We get brown outs here and it’s a hassle resetting every timer in the place..and it’s amazing just how many there are in the average home. 

Was watching the Mets game last night, until the rain delay that is at 10:30...and it was only 13 to 3 in the bottom of the 8th with one down....yup really worth calling a delay there.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A wild night here with Elsa moving right over us. Still, we never lost power. So, coffee is brewing. Enjoy



It's nice to read that everybody is safe and sound Marc.

And congratulations to the power companies and maintenance workers for controlling the drainage and flooding.


*EDIT:*
It looks like Lunenburg was lucky to escape much of the damage:


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/power-outages-maritimes-elsa-aftermath-1.6097761





- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

How Ottawa seized a golden opportunity to help defeat the Nazis in the Second World War | CBC News 

An interesting story


----------



## Freddie_Biff

KC4 said:


> Is there anything good ready to hit the theatres? I haven't seen any movies announced that I wouldn't rather wait for the Netflix version.


My girls and I saw Black Widow two nights ago in the theatre. No lineups for popcorn. Lots of room in the theatre. It was great! An action flick with a predominantly female cast for a change. Good time!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sounds of song birds coming though the open windows. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to the sounds of song birds coming though the open windows. Coffee is brewing.


Morning all. Rainy here today...and cooler. Watched the Mets last night. My Braves had a shock with Acuna getting hurt...hope for a quick recovery.

And finally...what do you get when a film maker hires a government press secretary to promote their new movie.....


----------



## Rps

For those of you with airfryers.....



https://www.foodnetwork.ca/comfort-food/photos/13-tastiest-takes-on-poutine/#!family-style-holiday-poutine



We have a poutinery here in Windsor I just love...I usually order beef, mushrooms, green peppers and cheddar with half the gravy...yummmmmm


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day here. Coffee is brewing to get us started on our path to success.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet day here. Coffee is brewing to get us started on our path to success.


Morning Marc, cooler and rainy here today. I think we are getting a week of this.
I must have been one of the few that didn’t watch Euro....never been a fan.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I must have been one of the few that didn’t watch Euro....never been a fan.



Add me to the list of non-watchers, and I don't even have a clue about any show of that name.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, cooler and rainy here today. I think we are getting a week of this.
> I must have been one of the few that didn’t watch Euro....never been a fan.


I too am not a soccer fan.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I too am not a soccer fan.



Like so many other sports that became unwatchable or at least not enjoyable to watch, and soccer took the same dive when it became an "injured player's" drama stage... Talk about overacting... gheese... So pathetic and bad acting at that... 

What a joke, especially considering the amount of money some of them get paid...

And then you get the Rabid fans going berserk to add to the demise... Sad really...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Add me to the list of non-watchers, and I don't even have a clue about any show of that name.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======





pm-r said:


> Add me to the list of non-watchers, and I don't even have a clue about any show of that name.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## Rps




----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine day to have our coffee out on the deck and listen to the birds singing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A fine day to have our coffee out on the deck and listen to the birds singing.


Morning Marc. You going to watch the All Star game?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. You going to watch the All Star game?


Maybe. Growing up, I never missed an inning, but these days my time is better spent doing other things. We shall see.

You folks getting any of the smoke from the fires out west?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe. Growing up, I never missed an inning, but these days my time is better spent doing other things. We shall see.
> 
> You folks getting any of the smoke from the fires out west?


No smoke yet....but we might if they hit Manitoba.....our wind currents are different here. I remember smelling the smoke in Bowmanville when Quebec had their massive fires.
We probably won’t smell any from the West here.

I might watch some. It is a meaningless game and a few stars have decided not to show up...MLB needs to fix that somehow....I feel sorry for Atlanta...they spent 5 years preparing for this and pfffft gone.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> No smoke yet....but we might if they hit Manitoba.....our wind currents are different here.


The smoke map and give you an idea if any of the smoke from the western wildfires might be heading your way:




__





Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca






firesmoke.ca





I believe that map includes tracking some invisible smoke particles as well but can be a concern for those with lung problems...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> The smoke map and give you an idea if any of the smoke from the western wildfires might be heading your way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firesmoke.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that map includes tracking some invisible smoke particles as well but can be a concern for those with lung problems...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, I think if we get any smoke telling it will probably come from up the Ohio Valley..


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, I think if we get any smoke telling it will probably come from up the Ohio Valley..



Maybe this is a more accurate map for your area:




__





Fire and Smoke Map







fire.airnow.gov






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The smoke map and give you an idea if any of the smoke from the western wildfires might be heading your way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firesmoke.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that map includes tracking some invisible smoke particles as well but can be a concern for those with lung problems...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yikes. Clear skies and a nice ocean breeze at 2PM with 24C temps.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes. Clear skies and a nice ocean breeze at 2PM with 24C temps.



And I would doubt if any of that Ocean Breeze off the Atlantic is carrying any Wildfire Smoke with it... 😉 😉 
😌


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And I would doubt if any of that Ocean Breeze off the Atlantic is carrying any Wildfire Smoke with it... 😉 😉
> 😌


True. My asthma would immediately react to any smoke in the air. A beautiful breeze is coming through the windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another quiet morning with the singing of the birds in the morning sunrise to keep us company. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Another quiet morning with the singing of the birds in the morning sunrise to keep us company. Coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc. We are sunny here with maybe two dry days ahead. Watched most of the All Star game....I was taken with the uniforms this year....I thought they were pretty cool....I guess the twitter world disagrees with me. 

I thought Fox did not too bad a job...they tried to make the players and viewers feel closer with he mic’d players.... baseball’s not a world game yet....but it’s getting there...right now it’s at what I call the “hockey stage”.......but I think it’s coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Rain is in the forecast for here, so coffee shall be taken in the den. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Rain is in the forecast for here, so coffee shall be taken in the den. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, a bit cloudy here and we are expecting rain....lots of it....and the dex will hit 40c...ouch.

Had to trim Guinness’s beard yesterday.....not sure I like it...he looks like a Terrier now, but it saves mopping up the floor when he drinks.....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Rain is in the forecast for here,





Rps said:


> a bit cloudy here and we are expecting rain....lots of it....



You are both Lucky as we are experiencing an extreme drought condition here on the east coast of Vancouver Island. Things are just super dry and even the wild blackberry bushes leaves have been scorched and are shrivelling up dry.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> You are both Lucky as we are experiencing an extreme drought condition here on the east coast of Vancouver Island. Things are just super dry and even the wild blackberry bushes leaves have been scorched and are shrivelling up dry.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes we hear it’s bad where you are, but there is also too much of a good thing. The Detroit area has had massive flooding, but up the UPA its in drought.....weird for sure.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Yes we hear it’s bad where you are, but there is also too much of a good thing. The Detroit area has had massive flooding, but up the UPA its in drought.....weird for sure.



And I see parts of Germany really got hammered with the heavy rain and flooding and serious damage and several deaths.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> True. My asthma would immediately react to any smoke in the air. A beautiful breeze is coming through the windows.


We are very hazy today here in Alberta. Not sure if it’s from our own fires or the smoke wafting over from BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sorry to hear of the hot dry situation out west, and the lack of rain elsewhere. Bonne chance, mes amis. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, wet here today...wish we could ship it out west and up north.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Sorry to hear of the hot dry situation out west, and the lack of rain elsewhere. Bonne chance, mes amis. Coffee is brewing.


Okay now this is more than wet….we’ve had EC warning of massive rain up to 100mm, and by the look of it I think they are right on….are under the warning until Saturday morning. Man am I glad I didn’t buy along the river or lake fronts……


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, wet here today...wish we could ship it out west and up north.


Yes, they could use the rain.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, they could use the rain.


Lucky we aren’t as bad a the D, but here is our local grocery store’s parking lot



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/windsor-essex-rainfall-warning-1.6105484?fbclid=IwAR219TEndGFlF3LLAVIc5ruDxqySLPPIiINF7Efcho6KZ3KzjDbZEPBG5Cs


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Lucky we aren’t as bad a the D, but here is our local grocery store’s parking lot


YIKES!!!
But you did say you were going to get lots of rain... 😉



Rps said:


> a bit cloudy here and we are expecting rain....lots of it....and the dex will hit 40c...ouch.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning. A nice sunrise got me up a bit early, but coffee is brewing to help keep me alert.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A quiet morning. A nice sunrise got me up a bit early, but coffee is brewing to help keep me alert.


Morning Marc, cloudy and expecting some more rain today....just what we need....but we will hit hit 80s in the next few days...son should help dry up.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 
Spent most of the day outside yesterday - was quite pleasant, except for smoke rolling in from the south west. Wish you could send your rain Rp, to those places on fire. 
We are planning a family road trip vacation to the interior of BC where there are many fires, but oddly the air quality here in Calgary is the same (or worse) than our destinations due to prevailing winds. 
The weather patterns sure seem to have become more severe in the last decade or so...makes me wonder what our weather will be like in another couple of decades.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> Spent most of the day outside yesterday - was quite pleasant, except for smoke rolling in from the south west. Wish you could send your rain Rp, to those places on fire.
> We are planning a family road trip vacation to the interior of BC where there are many fires, but oddly the air quality here in Calgary is the same (or worse) than our destinations due to prevailing winds.
> The weather patterns sure seem to have become more severe in the last decade or so...makes me wonder what our weather will be like in another couple of decades.


Yeah they certainly have been changing. The fires seem to be everywhere...both in the North and South ...the U.S. has extensive outbreaks of forest fires...the number of States reporting them is worrisome....and in Canada they seem to be everywhere as well. They way the weather troughs operate you don’t want them to linkup....that is my fear as fire creates it’s own wind currents and if both regions generate enough wind to link...lookout weather wise...might as well have a volcano there.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet Sunday with the songs of birds filling the air. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A quiet Sunday with the songs of birds filling the air. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Speaking of songs.....


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All
Quiet morning here, sunny with cloudy periods.
Depending on which weather site you check, we will have rain or clear with sunshine.

Last couple of days have alternated; sunny, cloudy, rain, thunderstorm. - repeat.

We missed the Barrie storm but we did get quite dark with a strong wind thrashing the trees.
In 85(?) we had one of the tornados which tore up Barrie, rip up the next concession half km north of us.
That was close enough for me, spent two days helping neighbours picking up trash.

I read that Windsor was getting a real washout there Rps, hope you're safe. Are you in a house or up higher in a condo/apartment?

Anyway, If I remember properly, we used to get some real strong summer storms years ago, but very few tornados.


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> Quiet morning here, sunny with cloudy periods.
> Depending on which weather site you check, we will have rain or clear with sunshine.
> 
> Last couple of days have alternated; sunny, cloudy, rain, thunderstorm. - repeat.
> 
> We missed the Barrie storm but we did get quite dark with a strong wind thrashing the trees.
> In 85(?) we had one of the tornados which tore up Barrie, rip up the next concession half km north of us.
> That was close enough for me, spent two days helping neighbours picking up trash.
> 
> I read that Windsor was getting a real washout there Rps, hope you're safe. Are you in a house or up higher in a condo/apartment?
> 
> Anyway, If I remember properly, we used to get some real strong summer storms years ago, but very few tornados.


Morning Bill. We live in a house and have been fortunate the last 5 floodings it is amazing what a couple of streets over can be. We are used to tornado warnings here, maybe 3 or 4 a year. It seems he Barrie one came out of nowhere very quickly.....other than run to the basement there is Little you can do.


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang, 

We could sure use some rain around here to knock the smoke particles down from the air. Our air quality in Calgary is dangerously poor but the heat is high enough that for those of us without A/C, opening the windows in the evening is needed to cool the house. Now we have to choose between heat and poor air...Can't avoid both.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good day Shang,
> 
> We could sure use some rain around here to knock the smoke particles down from the air. Our air quality in Calgary is dangerously poor but the heat is high enough that for those of us without A/C, opening the windows in the evening is needed to cool the house. Now we have to choose between heat and poor air...Can't avoid both.


That was like our Bowmanville home...no A/C....there were many nights I thought if you could only lift the roof off for a minute or so.....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> That was like our Bowmanville home...no A/C....there were many nights I thought if you could only lift the roof off for a minute or so.....


Uh huh, wouldn't that be convenient? 
We typically run the ceiling fans in our two upstairs bathrooms for a few hours in the evening. It's a slower version of lifting the roof.


----------



## KC4

The extra pet care in my schedule is not yet letting up. Yesterday, I just finished the last of the antibiotic injections for the goldfish Koko, when I noticed something wrong with Miss G, the little Gecko. Her face seemed swollen below her eye. So, immediately back to the vet we go. She had developed an abscess in her cheek, which needed to be lanced and drained, UGH! ...poor little thing. Now she's on painkillers for 5 days and antibiotics for 10 (thankfully oral). The vet thinks one of the insects Miss G. ate, bit her from the inside of her cheek and left a lasting souvenir. It happens in the wild, and when it does, the victim typically, eventually, succumbs. Their mouth becomes too sore to eat and they starve and/or the infection overtakes them. 

I'm newly grateful that my toast and jam did not bite back this morning.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I don’t know what it’l like where you guys live, but Safeway now charges 15 cents a bag for paper bags.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> I don’t know what it’l like where you guys live, but Safeway now charges 15 cents a bag for paper bags.


Frank, many use plastic here and it’s anything from free to 5 cents. What I use are collapsible boxes, for lack of a better description, that Loblaws sells. They are black with handles and we’ve been using them for 10 years...same ones. They are great as they don’t tip over in the car and fold flat when not being used....well worth getting.









loblaws fabric tote | Insulated bags, Fabric tote, Grocery tote


Jun 5, 2016 - This Pin was discovered by Susan Toth. Discover (and save!) your own Pins on Pinterest




pin.it


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day to start the week. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet day to start the week. Coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc, will be hot and humid here. Up early today to get the walks and lawn work done before the place turns into a microwave oven. Watched some of the Sox-Yanks game last night....not a bad game. Yanks have a make or break schedule should be interesting.

Your Giants are doing well. But the NL West will have 3 teams in the playoffs almost guaranteed.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Frank, many use plastic here and it’s anything from free to 5 cents. What I use are collapsible boxes, for lack of a better description, that Loblaws sells. They are black with handles and we’ve been using them for 10 years...same ones. They are great as they don’t tip over in the car and fold flat when not being used....well worth getting.


Those seem to be a nice improvement over the more rigid folding boxes that my wife picked up and they don't even have proper fabric handles, but the main bags she uses are heavily insulated rectangular bags with zipper closings at the top that keep the cold in. They also don't tip over with products inside. The regular fabric bags with handles also get used and thank gosh some of our stores still use plastic bags as they seem to get used afterwards for so many various uses, and any surplus just get returned to the store plastic bag recycle box. But the local Victoria municipality to the south of us cannot figure out how to recycle and have banned plastic bags completely. But it also matches some of the other stupid stuff they do. I'm so glad we live where we do and are not exposed to their stupid rules. 😉

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will be hot and humid here. Up early today to get the walks and lawn work done before the place turns into a microwave oven. Watched some of the Sox-Yanks game last night....not a bad game. Yanks have a make or break schedule should be interesting.
> 
> Your Giants are doing well. But the NL West will have 3 teams in the playoffs almost guaranteed.


The Giants have the best record in baseball so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those seem to be a nice improvement over the more rigid folding boxes that my wife picked up and they don't even have proper fabric handles, but the main bags she uses are heavily insulated rectangular bags with zipper closings at the top that keep the cold in. They also don't tip over with products inside. The regular fabric bags with handles also get used and thank gosh some of our stores still use plastic bags as they seem to get used afterwards for so many various uses, and any surplus just get returned to the store plastic bag recycle box. But the local Victoria municipality to the south of us cannot figure out how to recycle and have banned plastic bags completely. But it also matches some of the other stupid stuff they do. I'm so glad we live where we do and are not exposed to their stupid rules. 😉
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


All the stores here in Lunenburg require a person to bring in their own bag. Everyone is used to it and even tourists are going with the flow.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Those seem to be a nice improvement over the more rigid folding boxes that my wife picked up and they don't even have proper fabric handles, but the main bags she uses are heavily insulated rectangular bags with zipper closings at the top that keep the cold in. They also don't tip over with products inside. The regular fabric bags with handles also get used and thank gosh some of our stores still use plastic bags as they seem to get used afterwards for so many various uses, and any surplus just get returned to the store plastic bag recycle box. But the local Victoria municipality to the south of us cannot figure out how to recycle and have banned plastic bags completely. But it also matches some of the other stupid stuff they do. I'm so glad we live where we do and are not exposed to their stupid rules. 😉
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick the reason they are banning plastic bags is because of people who do not dispose of them properly. Not sure about your area but we’re we are we see 100s of the things just littering the sidewalks….I long for the days when you would go for a walk and see cigarette butts…now it’s plastic bags and disposable medical masks strewn all over.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The Giants have the best record in baseball so far.


What’s interesting is the games in hand…the Giants are 58 - 34 in 91 games while the Dodgers are 58 - 36 in 94 games and the Padres are 55 - 41 in 96 games…so the Giants have a 5 game cushion in their division.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick the reason they are banning plastic bags is because of people who do not dispose of them properly.



I am very aware of the reasons for the plastic bag ban, but what amazes me is our municipality and the two to the north of us don't have any problems with people discarding their plastic bags, yet the people of Victoria do it seems. Strange the mentality and behaviour between the two areas, yet so close together. Even more so considering Victoria is supposed to be a tourist City. One would think the residents would want to keep their area neat and tidy and clean and not need the city council to pass a law banning plastic bag use and the ocean being so close by should be a reminder to them to keep them out of the ocean waters. 

I guess our area and those to the north of us take more pride in the area where we live rather than Victoria and the snobby Oak Bay area that also had to ban them with a law.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

An early morning's doctor app't in Halifax forces me to leave early. So, Rp has the keys and a knack for making excellent coffee. Later, mes amis.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....I have some fresh Butter Toffee coffee and some warm Apple Fritters...takers?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all....I have some fresh Butter Toffee coffee and some warm Apple Fritters...takers?


I have never tried Butter Toffee coffee but it sounds delicious as do the apple fritters which are one of my favourites, so count me in, please... if you have any left.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I have never tried Butter Toffee coffee but it sounds delicious as do the apple fritters which are one of my favourites, so count me in, please... if you have any left.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Always have them in stock Patrick. Any smoke issue out your way, we are beginning to get some due to Northern Ontario and from the U.S.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Always have them in stock Patrick. Any smoke issue out your way, we are beginning to get some due to Northern Ontario and from the U.S.


No obvious Wildfire smoke around our area RP, but I don't know if it is related but there have been some vivid yellow sunrises the last few mornings and my thought was it could be due to the smoke. Just not really sure, but it seems to make sense.

It looks like there may be more over your way than there is over our area:




__





Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca






firesmoke.ca






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> No obvious Wildfire smoke around our area RP, but I don't know if it is related but there have been some vivid yellow sunrises the last few mornings and my thought was it could be due to the smoke. Just not really sure, but it seems to make sense.
> 
> It looks like there may be more over your way than there is over our area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firesmoke.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes we are beginning to see the effects in our sunsets and sunrises…


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

Well I thought I'd pop my head in, and say hello. We'll see how it goes from here. I hope all is well, and keeping safe in these crazy times.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Well I thought I'd pop my head in, and say hello. We'll see how it goes from here. I hope all is well, and keeping safe in these crazy times.


Welcome back. How are you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thunder is booming now so I hope there is time to make coffee. Later.


----------



## groovetube

There is indeed 'thunder booming' ha ha. anyway, nice weather here right now, the smoke has cleared mostly, hope the other regions get a break as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

A long day out working in the garden. Have to weed when it is not raining, or too hot/humid.


----------



## groovetube

Weather was nice and mild here today. Rather quiet in here today!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Weather was nice and mild here today. Rather quiet in here today!


The skies are clear and the temps are mild here this morning. Finally, the heat and humidity seems to have left us. So, coffee is brewing to get us more active.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> The skies are clear and the temps are mild here this morning. Finally, the heat and humidity seems to have left us. So, coffee is brewing to get us more active.


Morning Marc. Cooler here and wet...but will be heading to the +30s over the weekend.
Will be a busy week leading into August....my daughter and her family are heading down for a 10 day visit. Haven’t seen her kids in a long time so will be amazed at how big they’ve gotten.

Then, fence painting and scoping out new front doors.....ouch!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Cooler here and wet...but will be heading to the +30s over the weekend.
> Will be a busy week leading into August....my daughter and her family are heading down for a 10 day visit. Haven’t seen her kids in a long time so will be amazed at how big they’ve gotten.
> 
> Then, fence painting and scoping out new front doors.....ouch!


Good news, Rp. I will be interested to hear what they thinks of NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine morning to take our coffee out on the back deck. Enjoy.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Just a quick note to say Hi to everybody.
Working outside - not too hot today but quite muggy.
Trying to get a few things done before the weather turns, forecast is for heavy rain, possible thunderstorms

Hope all are well, I may grab a coffee later Marc, or maybe a cool beer !!

TTFN


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Just a quick note to say Hi to everybody.
> Working outside - not too hot today but quite muggy.
> Trying to get a few things done before the weather turns, forecast is for heavy rain, possible thunderstorms
> 
> Hope all are well, I may grab a coffee later Marc, or maybe a cool beer !!
> 
> TTFN


Afternoon, Bill. Yes, a beer later on sounds like a good plan. Drinks are on the house for everyone ......... so long as you are not driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet Sunday, except for the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet Sunday, except for the coffee brewing. Enjoy.


Good Morning All
Sunny here, no rain in sight, although another very muggy day. 
Have to work up the incentive to go out and get some work done.

*Marc! *I just noticed you are very close to your *20th anniversary* of joining ehmac!
Are you the longest still active member?
What model computer were you using when you first signed on?
Remember the good old days of "dial-up"? I assume you were living in Newfoundland then?

Anyway, happy to have met, even if it is long distance.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all. Very warm here today....last night we had a weather warning and was it accurate... our house was like being in a car wash for 3 hours....and lots of lightening. We had to have Guinness downstairs...looked like an attack from aliens out there.

I’m into Day 3 of my goal to not watch one second of the Olympics...it will be harder as they go on but with careful planning and discipline I can hopefully achieve my goal.

I’ve been working on an arrangement of Time Stands by Nathaniel Rateliff ...chording is fairly easy but the singing has an unusual cadence to it. 

BBQ weather tonight...so steak on the grill...Guinness’ favourite.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> Sunny here, no rain in sight, although another very muggy day.
> Have to work up the incentive to go out and get some work done.
> 
> *Marc! *I just noticed you are very close to your *20th anniversary* of joining ehmac!
> Are you the longest still active member?
> What model computer were you using when you first signed on?
> Remember the good old days of "dial-up"? I assume you were living in Newfoundland then?
> 
> Anyway, happy to have met, even if it is long distance.


Sunny and 21C here, Bill. BBQ weather.

Not sure about being the "longest still active member". It is just a number and date in the final analysis.
Used my wife's Mac and my old Dell computer back in those dial-up days in St. John's, NL


----------



## groovetube

It may be that you are the longest active. I am still connected to a number of past ehmac members on social media. Quite a few actually. Some I know in person some still online but good friendships. Times sure have changed.

Been down a bit with first lower back issues and when that was fixed now hip flexor pain. Unfortunately one of the side effects of stay at home orders was I did not get out moving enough throughout this and I’m paying the price now on this. Lessons learned (again) quite muggy here and a return on air quality advisories likely from the smoke. Can’t imagine it’s as bad as those out west are experiencing.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I’m into Day 3 of my goal to not watch one second of the Olympics...it will be harder as they go on but with careful planning and discipline I can hopefully achieve my goal.



I hadn't even set such a goal, but I have managed to watch 0 seconds of anything to do with the Olympics so far, and I haven't even been trying.

But then again I don't do much Sports following anyway, if you can call the Olympic sports sports. 😏 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Saw the Van Gogh exhibit with the family this weekend. Very impressive!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It may be that you are the longest active. I am still connected to a number of past ehmac members on social media. Quite a few actually. Some I know in person some still online but good friendships. Times sure have changed.
> 
> Been down a bit with first lower back issues and when that was fixed now hip flexor pain. Unfortunately one of the side effects of stay at home orders was I did not get out moving enough throughout this and I’m paying the price now on this. Lessons learned (again) quite muggy here and a return on air quality advisories likely from the smoke. Can’t imagine it’s as bad as those out west are experiencing.


Sorry to hear about your back/hip pain. Getting old sucks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about your back/hip pain. Getting old sucks.


It certainly can. Though if Im lucky, I have a ways to go. Ive learned that it pays great dividends to learn from pros about your body and how to keep pain free, for years prior the pandemic I had the good fortune to see a couple great and very knowledgable personal trainers and learned to move, strength train etc. I was religious about the gym 3 times a week, right to march 2020. for 56, Im quite lean and very capable. but, during the pandemic I stopped moving. This is the reason for my issues. I know how to reverse this all but in the meantime, a good reminder as to how crappy back pain can be. For me years of really slamming drums with incredible force have left me with some shoulder issues I had to have corrected, so I have to spend quality time strength training here especially. Right now, yoga has been a surprising refuge. Ive never really done yoga much, but Im fast becoming a believer. I tend to do the more gentler movement/breathing ones. Im not at the point of major pretzels quite yet


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> It certainly can. Though if Im lucky, I have a ways to go. Ive learned that it pays great dividends to learn from pros about your body and how to keep pain free, for years prior the pandemic I had the good fortune to see a couple great and very knowledgable personal trainers and learned to move, strength train etc. I was religious about the gym 3 times a week, right to march 2020. for 56, Im quite lean and very capable. but, during the pandemic I stopped moving. This is the reason for my issues. I know how to reverse this all but in the meantime, a good reminder as to how crappy back pain can be. For me years of really slamming drums with incredible force have left me with some shoulder issues I had to have corrected, so I have to spend quality time strength training here especially. Right now, yoga has been a surprising refuge. Ive never really done yoga much, but Im fast becoming a believer. I tend to do the more gentler movement/breathing ones. Im not at the point of major pretzels quite yet


Morning Tim, a young woman here in Windsor received quite a nice grant to study injuries to drummers...she is developing training techniques to minimise the chance of hurting one’s self playing.....never thought about that but it makes sense...there is a lot of movement and stretching in drumming.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, will be hot here today and it is quite sunny right now. It will be a shopping day for me...groceries and such. As boring as that sounds I like doing the grocery shopping...always have. I’ll also be picking up some locally brewed beer and some local wine for when my daughter and family arrive this week.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will be hot here today and it is quite sunny right now.


It sounds like the weather isn't going to be the best for you in that area, at least for Quality Air...

*WEATHER
Smoke from Ontario forest fires triggers air quality warning in south of province*









Smoke from Ontario forest fires triggers air quality warning in south of province | Globalnews.ca


The weather agency said the smoke from the forest fires in northern Ontario is causing poor air quality and reduced visibility in the southern parts of the province.




globalnews.ca






- Patrick
=======


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Day All
Very hot out there in the sun, Have to take frequent breaks - in the shade of our sun shelter.
Drinking lots of cold water. 

I didn't normally consider music a strenuous/painful profession, but a couple of my brothers (guitar players) now have hearing loss and hand/joint problems. I guess (very) loud music is dangerous. 
I'll stick to occasionally ringing our swiss cow bell calling for supper.

Yes, getting old comes with new limitations, can't get up if I kneel down, constantly looking for my glasses and/or my hearing aids, getting my son to open the new olive jar. Gave up shoes with laces, strictly slip-on now.

Do get a kick out of the young store clerks asking if they can "Help you carrying that SIR"

Now the ladies open doors for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It certainly can. Though if Im lucky, I have a ways to go. Ive learned that it pays great dividends to learn from pros about your body and how to keep pain free, for years prior the pandemic I had the good fortune to see a couple great and very knowledgable personal trainers and learned to move, strength train etc. I was religious about the gym 3 times a week, right to march 2020. for 56, Im quite lean and very capable. but, during the pandemic I stopped moving. This is the reason for my issues. I know how to reverse this all but in the meantime, a good reminder as to how crappy back pain can be. For me years of really slamming drums with incredible force have left me with some shoulder issues I had to have corrected, so I have to spend quality time strength training here especially. Right now, yoga has been a surprising refuge. Ive never really done yoga much, but Im fast becoming a believer. I tend to do the more gentler movement/breathing ones. Im not at the point of major pretzels quite yet


Good to hear. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> Now the ladies open doors for me.



It sounds like you have got it made!!! 😏

I finally got my battery operated mobility cart on Friday, almost a 3 month trip from China. But why they unloaded it from the Vancouver Port bound freighter, and then shipped it to Toronto by train I will never know. At least UPS got it back from Toronto to our place in a reasonable length of time.

Unfortunately they overrate the Climbing ability of the unit, or they use a 20lb monkey to do the testing. Its 500-watt motor can't get my 200+ pound weight up the reasonably steep driveway that goes by our house which is a rather surprising revelation. I guess the driveway is steeper than the rated 20 degrees gradient, or I am just much heavier than they were expecting!!!

At least it will make it up the slope if I zig zag, but not what I was wanting. :-(

Anyway it will hopefully will help out some of my handicapped mobility problems, and your getting old limitations are very similar and familiar to my own. And thank God for a very helpful and understanding wife.

I used to do all kinds of Mac repairs but I had to send my iMac out to a nearby repair guy just last week to get its hard drive and a fan replaced as I can't even hold a screwdriver properly due to the psoriasis rheumatoid arthritis and gout in my hands. But at least I can still control my mouse.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## OldeBullDust

Sorry to hear about your new mobility cart Patrick
Have you tried backing up your driveway? Some cars/tractors/trucks etc have a lower gear ratio in reverse.
You May be able to slowly back up the slope.
No guarantee, but a chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Smoke from the west has reached us here in NS. The moon had a reddish tint to it this morning.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Smoke from the west has reached us here in NS. The moon had a reddish tint to it this morning.


Morning Marc. Was very hot here yesterday...that and smoke do not make for a fun time for people with respiratory problems. When you look at the map it’s virtually North America on fire.....

Will be burger day today. Never thought I’d measure my week by the type of dinners we have...

Watched the Braves-Mets double header last night....was torn so a split was fine but I think the Braves are done....and the Mets can’t seem to shake anyone.....Philly will be a problem.

Was watching some Midsommer Murders last night on TUBI, it’s not a bad streaming service and it’s free.... I think one of my favourite free streaming services is Knowledge or K, out of B.C. Which is there educational channel....really interesting and varied programs....and it’s free...free...free...


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Morning Tim, a young woman here in Windsor received quite a nice grant to study injuries to drummers...she is developing training techniques to minimise the chance of hurting one’s self playing.....never thought about that but it makes sense...there is a lot of movement and stretching in drumming.


interesting. Most of the drummers in my circles still going as full time professionals are often heavy into some form of arts, be it yoga, Qigong or various forms of martial art. Being overweight and losing muscle mass will almost always result in a shortened career, and a lot of pain. There is a musician's clinic here in Toronto as well, there's quite a number of specialists here who deal with musicians actors stunt all sorts. Drumming wise I was never really a gym person, but as I progressed into my 40s it became clear I needed to focus on strength training and I luckily found a great trainer, who over the years taught me a great deal. It was when I stopped for a couple years that the real crap hit me like a crapstorm. What I do is very very physically taxing, endurance is top of the list. Its a different strength, different muscle fibres. Someone might be able to bench 300 pounds, but they would survive 10 minutes of what Id do for 3 hours minimum if that makes sense. its all about motion for me, having all the core muscles to support everything without relying on the wrong ones. This is key I think for everyone who ages. Yoga is surprisingly good. but combine this with proper trained strength training and it will help even with mobility issues etc. Ive become a card carrying member of this  I have much more work to do here. Without the gym for now I invested in some wall anchors great bands, and some free weights.


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> Have you tried backing up your driveway?


Thanks for the suggestion Bull, and no I haven't tried that, but it has no problem if I walk it up to the main driveway as our short driveway down to the house is quite steep. I don't think the motors have any low-ratio reverse gearing like a vehicle transmission as far as trying to back out goes.

The other thing I'm not sure of now that I look critically at the scooter specs, they say: 
Motor: 350W. Now I am wondering if that is for ONE total for both wheel mounted motors, or for each motor. If it was for each, a total of 700 Watts at 48 volts should be more than enough to get 200 plus pound load weight up a decent slope. A single motor would be rather iffy I would think.

I'll have to do some checking on the 'net and see if I can find any specs for wattage power versus slope and load weight.

I will try your suggestion but I doubt it will work as it is rear wheel drive and our drive is crushed rock "screenings" and not very good for solid traction. Even the courier delivery van had trouble getting out with his front-wheel delivery van and it dug several deep depressions in the screenings trying to get traction.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to get the dogs out before this morning's rain. Coffee is brewing.
I also got an online teaching position at UNB for the winter semester in adult literacy if I want it. I DO!!!! HR | Contract Academic Position Details | UNB


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Up early to get the dogs out before this morning's rain. Coffee is brewing.
> I also got an online teaching position at UNB for the winter semester in adult literacy if I want it. I DO!!!! HR | Contract Academic Position Details | UNB


Morning Marc, and congrats! Every once and a while I get pangs to teach again but cooler heads prevail...I’m happy in not teaching anymore. I’m really happy for you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, and congrats! Every once and a while I get pangs to teach again but cooler heads prevail...I’m happy in not teaching anymore. I’m really happy for you.


Thanks, Rp. This is on top of our BIG news -- we just sold our home here in Lunenburg. 95 Dufferin Street, Lunenburg, Nova Scotia - For Sale $899,000 - ViewPoint.ca 

We are going to build a new home in Bridgewater, about 20 minutes from here, all on one level.


----------



## groovetube

Gorgeous home, congrats, not surprised it sold! And congrats on the teaching gig.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Rp. This is on top of our BIG news -- we just sold our home here in Lunenburg. 95 Dufferin Street, Lunenburg, Nova Scotia - For Sale $899,000 - ViewPoint.ca
> 
> We are going to build a new home in Bridgewater, about 20 minutes from here, all on one level.


That’s great Marc! Our home is what they call a Ranch...one level....wouldn’t have any other style.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Up early to get the dogs out before this morning's rain. Coffee is brewing.
> I also got an online teaching position at UNB for the winter semester in adult literacy if I want it. I DO!!!! HR | Contract Academic Position Details | UNB


Congratulations on the teaching position offer Marc, but just curious if and when you are ever going to consider retiring... 😏 

You must be getting to that position pretty soon if not already passed it...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Congratulations on the teaching position offer Marc, but just curious if and when you are ever going to consider retiring... 😏
> 
> You must be getting to that position pretty soon if not already passed it...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, how are things on the Left Coast? As an ex-teacher I can feel Marc’s yearning....I too have thought about getting back into it...but cooler heads have prevailed...to me teaching is a calling....and like all callings they are hard to walk away from....as what you do is often who you are......


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Gorgeous home, congrats, not surprised it sold! And congrats on the teaching gig.


Merci,mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> That’s great Marc! Our home is what they call a Ranch...one level....wouldn’t have any other style.


The one level home is what we need, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Congratulations on the teaching position offer Marc, but just curious if and when you are ever going to consider retiring... 😏
> 
> You must be getting to that position pretty soon if not already passed it...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Retirement?!?! Death before Dishonor.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Fairly mild midweek around here. Sunny but a little breezy, so nice. Listening to the iTunes Reggae station and cleaning out the eavestroughs with a hose. Had a nice fire in the backyard last night. Life is generally good.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> and cleaning out the eavestroughs with a hose.


We had perforated leaf guards installed over our metal gutters many years ago now and saved us all the gutter cleaning out stuff and the various hassles.

Highly recommended. And some of the newer stainless steel mesh products are apparently even better and cheaper!!! 😏

No doubt you have seen the ads when you are out and about browsing the net...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> We had perforated leaf guards installed over our metal gutters many years ago now and saved us all the gutter cleaning out stuff and the various hassles.
> 
> Highly recommended. And some of the newer stainless steel mesh products are apparently even better and cheaper!!!
> 
> No doubt you have seen the ads when you are out and about browsing the net...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I have, yes sir. There weren’t any leaves and it had been about 12 years since we moved i . But the sediment from the shingles themselves had built up somewhat, so that’s what I was watching out. Not sure if gutter guards would help me but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A nice sunrise is forming here as the coffee continues to brew. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. So getting our minds out of the gutters.....it will be very windy and rainy here. 
Will have some BT Marc if you have it please.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Not sure if gutter guards would help me but thanks for the suggestion.



I would say yes, especially if you have many or any trees around. I wouldn't think any of the shingle granules sediment would be of any concern just leaving it in the gutters.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> So getting our minds out of the gutters.....it



😅 That hadn't even crossed my mind, but at least they were clean thoughts and just a bit of shingle granules settlement and maybe a bit gritty... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

I have the same here, just some shingle grains and some dirt. There’s a few trees but they aren’t really close enough to warrant leaf covers. If we had a large tree over our house that may be a different story.

that’s about all the gutter talk I have today!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> I would say yes, especially if you have many or any trees around. I wouldn't think any of the shingle granules sediment would be of any concern just leaving it in the gutters.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Well after 12 years it does start to pile up like a mud dam. So there’s that. Good exercise for me to get up there in any event.


----------



## groovetube

We had our shingles done a couple years ago but prior the old shingles were really shedding like crazy and mucked ours up as well. The new shingles are fiberglass and apparently don’t shed granules as much but I guess we’ll see!


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> So there’s that. Good exercise for me to get up there in any event.


Just be very aware and take a very good care when cleaning out house roof gutters. One of the most serious and frequent serious home accidents and causes of death, especially if and when ladders are involved. 😏

Well worth it to let the pros do it, just like we are awaiting our roof demossing and DeMoss spray application and all exterior windows cleaned. 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Just be very aware and take a very good care when cleaning out house roof gutters. One of the most serious and frequent serious home accidents and causes of death, especially if and when ladders are involved.
> 
> Well worth it to let the pros do it, just like we are awaiting our roof demossing and DeMoss spray application and all exterior windows cleaned.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I would def hire a guy to demoss if it were necessary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks to be a mild day with rain for most of the day here, at least in Lunenburg, NS, so I shall make the coffee strong and hot. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Looks to be a mild day with rain for most of the day here, at least in Lunenburg, NS, so I shall make the coffee strong and hot. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, et al. Man it was hot here yesterday! Much cooler here today thank goodness.
Looks like things are slowly getting to a hint of normal here. The Downtown Business group is providing free live music on the main drag downtown from 5:30pm to 10:30pm this night and tomorrow....one small step for man.......I’ll wait for the giant leap.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Looks to be a mild day with rain for most of the day here, at least in Lunenburg, NS,


We could sure use some of that rain out here and some of the coolness would be appreciated too as we are heading into another hot spell.
The drought conditions are quite serious on the east coast of Vancouver Island, especially where fish habitats are involved, and the Wildfire threat is Extreme!!!

I can withstand the Heat better than my wife lately, but luckily we have A/C Cooling available, and the tall trees provide some nice cooling shade around our house.

But rain we definitely need, and a lot of the elderly succumbed due to the heat in the last heatwave we had last month. Hopefully that doesn't happen this time.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

There is some music happening, but for the most part it’s still early days and certainly caution is high still here though some I know are flying to Alberta a fair but as they seem to be moving incredibly fast compared to others. I’m booked for 3 theatre shows but not starting til later fall. All of it as with others, all have contingency plans should things go south. The sense I get in general is music won’t be full tilt til late spring ‘22. I guess we’ll see, and hope for better times safer times sooner than we expect.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> There is some music happening, but for the most part it’s still early days and certainly caution is high still here though some I know are flying to Alberta a fair but as they seem to be moving incredibly fast compared to others. I’m booked for 3 theatre shows but not starting til later fall. All of it as with others, all have contingency plans should things go south. The sense I get in general is music won’t be full tilt til late spring ‘22. I guess we’ll see, and hope for better times safer times Sonor than we expect.


That we all hope for.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> That we all hope for.


Reading the news, I can't help feel some despair. I just want to see -some- sanity. But you know what they say about insanity...

I woke up early this morning. Troubled by the news. Consoled somewhat by a really well brewed cup of coffee. After losing a few dear friends to this thing, I fear there'll be more. Identity politics is unfortunately winning out over lives.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Reading the news, I can't help feel some despair. I just want to see -some- sanity. But you know what they say about insanity...
> 
> I woke up early this morning. Troubled by the news. Consoled somewhat by a really well brewed cup of coffee. After losing a few dear friends to this thing, I fear there'll be more. Identity politics is unfortunately winning out over lives.


Yes, this Delta variant is causing concern for even those of us with two vaccines. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of a "well brewed cup of coffee", coffee is currently brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to the sounds of song birds. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early to the sounds of song birds. Coffee is brewing.



And it looks like you should start getting ready to celebrate your anniversary here:

*Dr.G.*
·*Canadian By Choice*
Joined Aug 4, 2001 
· 
117,520 Posts

And that's a lot of coffee brewed as well... 😏

*You done good* as you might say or use in one of your English classes... and keep the New York accent eh...???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And it looks like you should start getting ready to celebrate your anniversary here:
> 
> *Dr.G.*
> ·*Canadian By Choice*
> Joined Aug 4, 2001
> ·
> 117,520 Posts
> 
> And that's a lot of coffee brewed as well... 😏
> 
> *You done good* as you might say or use in one of your English classes... and keep the New York accent eh...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, it might be said that I did well here in The Shang ............. and I still have my NYC accent. Still, I could not have done it alone. Wish Don was here to celebrate. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still, I could not have done it alone. Wish Don was here to celebrate. Such is Life.



I am sure he will be looking after you from above, probably with a nice Brew in his hand and relaxing in his favourite lounge chair, and with a big grin. 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Some links to some lovely Nova Scotia photography from Acorn Art & Photography that landed in my iMac...





__





Facebook







www.facebook.com





I would think they should be available to all viewers...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Glad to see the womenfolk doing so well at the Olympus this summer. And congrats to Penny Oleksiak, who has won a record seven medals, a Canadian record!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Natal Day here in NS. Still, coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al. A bit sore here today as I was painting my neighbour’s fence. So I’m half way done and will probably finish it this week....last night it felt like I caught as 12 inning game...up, down, tough on the knees.

Will gladly take a BT Marc please.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Natal Day here in NS.


Enjoy your *Natal Day* while we enjoy our *BC Day. 😏*

Why and how did they end up naming it Natal Day??? A little bit strange and different...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. A bit sore here today as I was painting my neighbour’s fence. So I’m half way done and will probably finish it this week....last night it felt like I caught as 12 inning game...up, down, tough on the knees.
> 
> Will gladly take a BT Marc please.


Coming right up, Rp. Catcher was one position I never aspired to try.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Enjoy your *Natal Day* while we enjoy our *BC Day. 😏*
> 
> Why and how did they end up naming it Natal Day??? A little bit strange and different...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Natal Day – August 2, 2021. Natal Day –. August 2, 2021. Everyone loves to celebrate a birthday, so on August 2, have a Happy Natal Day — in honor of the Canadian province of Nova Scotia. A holiday that began in 1895, Natal Day was organized as a way to celebrate Nova Scotia’s history. Natal, in case you’re wondering, is from the Latin word for “birth.”.


----------



## Rps

So if you had a party on August 1st....would that be a prenatal party?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Rp. Catcher was one position I never aspired to try.


I caught one game....my knees were killing me and the shortstop threw a suicide throw to the plate ( I had to jump to get it ) and as I turned toward third on my way down I got nailed by the runner full force.....amazingly I held onto the ball and he was out. So I crouched for the next pitch and as the ball spiraled over my shoulder to the backdrop the manager pulled me...I guess balls don’t spiral normally. I moved to short stop for the next game...and I even pitched a game or two......


----------



## groovetube

It’s been quite a while since I payed baseball. Hit something with a stick? I could hathat  

nice walks today, weather is amazing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Looks like I have the keys this morning...so hot coffee and Maple Rum Crepes are the order of the day....any takers...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. Looks like I have the keys this morning...so hot coffee and Maple Rum Crepes are the order of the day....any takers...


I am a taker of the coffee and crepes, Rp. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## groovetube

coffee and crepes. That's a damn fine idea.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> So if you had a party on August 1st....would that be a prenatal party?



That sounds logical... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I am a taker of the coffee and crepes, Rp. Merci, mon ami.


Morning Marc, I see your Giants have an interesting sled....playing my Mets. The Mets have 12 games with the Giants and Dodgers.....Phillies and Atlanta coming...I don’t think the Mets have the wheels and it may come down to the last 3 games in October vs Atlanta.
I still think 3 teams will come out of the NL West.....but Cincinnati is becoming interesting.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> coffee and crepes. That's a damn fine idea.


Morning Tim, yes it is indeed great weather to just walk around but are you looking at rain today?


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That sounds logical... 😏
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Morni g Patrick, how are things on the Left Coast...any cooler there? Rain would be a blessing I’m sure.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

My eldest daughter and I took a walk down to Heritage Days in Hawrelak Park yesterday. All kinds of tents from all kinds of countries, with great food, dancing and so many people from so many countries around the world. It was cancelled last year so nice to have it back this year. Masks not required. We’ll see what happens in a couple of weeks from now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, I see your Giants have an interesting sled....playing my Mets. The Mets have 12 games with the Giants and Dodgers.....Phillies and Atlanta coming...I don’t think the Mets have the wheels and it may come down to the last 3 games in October vs Atlanta.
> I still think 3 teams will come out of the NL West.....but Cincinnati is becoming interesting.


I thought that Atlanta was your team. Any thoughts re Dalton , GA?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I thought that Atlanta was your team. Any thoughts re Dalton , GA?


They are...I follow two teams...the Braves and the Mets.....don’t think we will hit Dalton this years....a lot of weirdness going on down there so we’ll pass this year I think.


----------



## Rps

The joys of Windsor-Essex.......



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor


----------



## Rps

And it goes on…


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morni g Patrick, how are things on the Left Coast...any cooler there? Rain would be a blessing I’m sure.


Their predicted Heatwave for here sort of fizzled out last week and got a fair bit cooler, and we even had so very tiny showers of maybe a few dozen raindrops in two mornings, and things are more or less back to normal now with maybe some rain forecast for the end of the week maybe into the weekend.

We could certainly use a good soaking of rain. Even the vegetation is gasping and hoarse in the throat and it could be quite devastating for some of the fish in some of the rivers that barely even have a flow. 😏 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> They are...I follow two teams...the Braves and the Mets.....don’t think we will hit Dalton this years....a lot of weirdness going on down there so we’ll pass this year I think.


Well, after the Giants I root for the Mets and Jays. As for Dalton, GA, you do know who their Congresswoman is today?!?!


----------



## Rps

And now for something completely the same….


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> And it goes on…



Yikes... Stay safe and take care...



Rps said:


> And now for something completely the same….


And even more Yikers and Egads... That's looking rather serious... And getting a bit too close... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Well, after the Giants I root for the Mets and Jays. As for Dalton, GA, you do know who their Congresswoman is today?!?!


Yup! ….. the Queen of Q. MTG……


----------



## pm-r

Ahh, what a huge relief and my wife will be thoroughly thrilled when she gets home from her helping visit to the granddaughters, the CRD Animal control officer just left after picking up the very small dead fawn that succumbed outside beside our garden shed.

Nobody was going to come and help or do anything about it until I phoned our municipal Yardworks and explained that I was handicapped and could not deal with it and my wife certainly wasn't going to, and they said they don't normally do that and I said I don't normally tow carcasses out onto the municipalall Road either and leave it there for their crews to clean up... she called the CRD and a very pleasant officer arrived about an hour later and dealt with the problem. I guess that's part of nature doing what nature does and I have no idea why or how the fawn succumbed. It wasn't much larger than a large raccoon. So the problem finished and dealt with... many thanks to those involved today.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, some BT please. We are going to be hot over the next few days.......again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, some BT please. We are going to be hot over the next few days.......again.


coming right up, Rp.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, some BT please. We are going to be hot over the next few days.......again.


Maybe the time to enjoy some nice iced coffee??? 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

I never understood the dad of iced coffee. I tried it once. Nope! That’s a to each their own deal right there!  

fresh ground French press, black. Lucky I can. When traveling, if here in NA it’s often a choice between bringing my own gear and beans, (buy in the US because the border gets weird about that!) or, put up with weeks (months?) of Tim hortons perkins or worse, late night gas stations in the mid west. Home of the worst coffee on earth 

That started with a rant on iced coffee didn’t it.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I never understood the dad of iced coffee. I tried it once. Nope! That’s a to each their own deal right there!
> 
> fresh ground French press, black. Lucky I can. When traveling, if here in NA it’s often a choice between bringing my own gear and beans, (buy in the US because the border gets weird about that!) or, put up with weeks (months?) of Tim hortons perkins or worse, late night gas stations in the mid west. Home of the worst coffee on earth
> 
> That started with a rant on iced coffee didn’t it.


Tim, I, too, do not like Iced Coffee. While you can’t beat a French Press as a coffee maker, I love my Keurig.....let the virtue bashing begin....and I love Gloria Jean’s Butter Toffee coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Lots of rain falling here this morning. Wish the folks out west could get some of it to help out with the smoke and fires. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Lots of rain falling here this morning. Wish the folks out west could get some of it to help out with the smoke and fires. Coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc. We are heading into the 80s here with some rain on the weekend. Wish we could send the rain anywhere that has large numbers of trees....they could use it.


----------



## Rps

Obscure humour today


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Lots of rain falling here this morning. Wish the folks out west could get some of it to help out with the smoke and fires.


Yes... And everything else that could really do with some rain in our drought-stricken area.

Farmer's crops and all kinds of vegetation and fish and their habitats come to mind...

EDIT:
I just noticed a news update a boat of the weather which looks promising but rather doubtful considering it is an intense Blue Sky with not a cloud in sight and hardly a breath of breeze...

But they said: 
*



Capital Bulletin

Click to expand...

*


> ☔ 40% chance of rain today, Fri, and Sat. [EnviroCan]







__





Victoria, BC - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


Current conditions and forecasts including 7 day outlook, daily high/low temperature, warnings, chance of precipitation, pressure, humidity/wind chill (when applicable) historical data, normals, record values and sunrise/sunset times




www.weather.gc.ca





But it sure doesn't look like it's going to be very much, but we will take whatever we can get... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The rain finally let up a bit enough to take the dogs out back. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. The rain finally let up a bit enough to take the dogs out back. Coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc, I’ll have a BT please. I experienced a strange day yesterday, “First, I found a hat full of money. Then I was chased by an angry man with a guitar."


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning here. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet morning here. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy


Morning Marc, quiet here as well. Up early because the spouse wanted to go to the “no cost” street sale. We do not have heavy duty garbage pickups here so a group on our street organised the event where you drag stuff out you don’t want and neighbours rummage through it to see if they want it. Can hardly wait to see all the junk lying around driveways that will still be there tomorrow, and the day after, and the......well you get the idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, quiet here as well. Up early because the spouse wanted to go to the “no cost” street sale. We do not have heavy duty garbage pickups here so a group on our street organised the event where you drag stuff out you don’t want and neighbours rummage through it to see if they want it. Can hardly wait to see all the junk lying around driveways that will still be there tomorrow, and the day after, and the......well you get the idea.


That is a good idea, Rp. Interested in some BT coffee?


----------



## groovetube

I avoid street sales at all costs. Except when I see a bin of records. Then all bets are off. One can’t have enough copies of Johnny Horton to original pressings of Chicago


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I avoid street sales at all costs. Except when I see a bin of records. Then all bets are off. One can’t have enough copies of Johnny Horton to original pressings of Chicago


We are having a garage sale next week. What is the going price for record albums in good condition? Mostly 60/70s folk and R&R.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We are having a garage sale next week. What is the going price for record albums in good condition? Mostly 60/70s folk and R&R.


Have a read of some of the hits here:




__





What is the going price for record albums in good condition - Google Search






www.google.com





If you don't want to do any research, then like all garage sales, and depends on the buyer and the seller and what price they negotiate that satisfies both.

It also can depend on how much or why you want to get rid of the records in the first place.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

I think it’s whatever you can get for them. If you want to get rid of all of them sell it all in one price. I bought a milk crate once but I only wanted the good ones. They told me 20 bucks fir the whole crate or nothing. I took the crate 

lf you have a really decent selection, price them low based on condition. Unless you want to bring them back in the house


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet Sunday. Coffee is brewing to get us started this morning.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....this is pretty cool...and on only one coffee


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We are having a garage sale next week. What is the going price for record albums in good condition? Mostly 60/70s folk and R&R.


Marc, LP price has many many factors...such as edition, artist, and condition...but also do you have collectors around. Here is a loose guide but the values may not reflect your market. When we moved from Bowmanville I went through this and just gave all my LPs to my neighbours teenage son...he had an interest in “older” music...so I gave them to him and he was thrilled... Vinyl Record Price Guide: Discover the Value of Your Records | Discogs


----------



## groovetube

I see Marilyn Monroe with a moustache. Rather disturbing actually


----------



## pm-r

Have any of you received this notice or know of any seniors that have???









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just got mine today So I thought I should pass it on and share it with you.
I really must get that more powerful Motor installed in my new Electric disability cart so that I can go much faster to make it harder for them to catch me. 😏
Have any of you heard whether or not we will get free Internet connection at a decent speed or not??? I heard that they had cancelled that offer due to the excessive costs in Canada that they don't want to do anything about.

Anyway, I guess I'll be seeing you on the bus if not at the deported encampment… 😏

- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all....this is pretty cool...and on only one coffee



There are some much better Images with their two faces blended and easier to differentiate that have been bouncing around on the Internet for years now...
Have a look here...




__





imagedo you see albert Einstein or maralyn monroe - Google Search






www.google.com





Enlarge them using Preview If you like... It makes the difference easier to see... but it doesn't work for all users...😏

In psychology, It is known as *cognitive dissonance*, and some are unable to see any difference and will see and recognize only one face.

















- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al. We are in a heat warning here...with rain in the forecast, so will be a mixed day today......and now the visual definition of perspective...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Tim, I, too, do not like Iced Coffee. While you can’t beat a French Press as a coffee maker, I love my Keurig.....let the virtue bashing begin....and I love Gloria Jean’s Butter Toffee coffee.


Not crazy about iced coffee but I do enjoy a Timmy’s Ice Capp now and again. They’re pretty sweet though, but they go good with Timmy’s chilli.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Not crazy about iced coffee but I do enjoy a Timmy’s Ice Capp now and again. They’re pretty sweet though, but they go good with Timmy’s chilli.


I find their ice capps a bit too sweet. Such is Life.

Anyway, fresh coffee is brewing here. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, really hot here yesterday...rumoured we will be hitting 100f with the dex this week....ouch.

Maybe an iced coffee today please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, really hot here yesterday...rumoured we will be hitting 100f with the dex this week....ouch.
> 
> Maybe an iced coffee today please.


Iced coffee and an air conditioner.


----------



## pm-r

Anybody recall *Kid Pix.*app or want to have a nostalgic look.

Some enterprising person has created a browser friendly version of it that can be accessed here:








JSKIDPIX v1.0.2021


JS KidPix for the web ✨




kidpix.app






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

It meaning to wax political…but as we approach the announcement of a snap federal election beware of political parties highlighting what they have done for us….


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Anybody recall *Kid Pix.*app or want to have a nostalgic look.
> 
> Some enterprising person has created a browser friendly version of it that can be accessed here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JSKIDPIX v1.0.2021
> 
> 
> JS KidPix for the web ✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidpix.app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I used Kid Pix way back when.


----------



## groovetube

I don’t ever recall that app.

election? Bah. We all know the narcissist jackass will be returned to the throne. Though I suppose it’s not always necessarily clear as to which one  I’ll leave it there.

woke up very early to a boomer this morning. Tired. Cranky. Look out!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I don’t ever recall that app.
> 
> election? Bah. We all know the narcissist jackass will be returned to the throne. Though I suppose it’s not always necessarily clear as to which one  I’ll leave it there.
> 
> woke up very early to a boomer this morning. Tired. Cranky. Look out!


Need some coffee? It is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Need some coffee? It is brewing. Enjoy.


I’ll have some BT please Marc. Is cooler here today. I took Guinness out for his nighttime piddle at 11:00pm last night and it was 80f outside.....haven’t had it that hot at that time in a while.

According to the Weather Network we are to hit 41c this evening dex wise.....living in a grill is fun isn’t it....4 months from now we will be complaining about the winter.....

Watched some of the Mets-Nats game...then of course rain...what do the Mets have now 15 double headers...I think they should play in B.C. and Alberta...rain seems to follow them.

Speaking of trees


----------



## groovetube

this is def a 2 bodem day!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> this is def a 2 bodem day!


I hear that! I have lots of yard work to do but the heat prevents....even though we are cooler now than yesterday....if you call 26c cool.


----------



## groovetube

Yeah there’s a lot of weeding to do but nope, not til this heat breaks to something at least somewhat bearable.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I took Guinness out for his nighttime piddle at 11:00pm last night and it was 80f outside.....haven’t had it that hot at that time in a while.
> 
> According to the Weather Network we are to hit 41c this evening dex wise.....living in a grill is fun isn’t it....





According to Environment Canada, it seems that we might be right behind you with an upcoming heatwave and warning...


> *Heat Warning*
> Coastal British Columbia
> *Alert summary
> A significant heat wave will affect the south coast of B.C. Significant warming will ramp up today and continue through until Sunday morning.*
> 
> Threat: *Daytime highs ranging from 29 to 35 degrees celsius combined with overnight lows of 16 to 19 degrees celsius. Humidex values during this period will reach the mid to high 30's*.


I guess my wife will be turning On our AC Unit a bit later on in the day. And II guess I should get the condensate pump I finally bought connected and Its discharge pipe connected to an appropriate drain. 😏
It was nice that I could buy it directly from a Canadian Supply house in Edmonton who shipped it and all costs included for a cheaper price than Amazon.ca!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Well that was interesting.....we just had a storm here....Tim, Toronto usually gets hit about 4 hours later...we had torrential rain, winds up to 100kph and spots of hail and tornado warnings.....an hour later done......but round 2 comes tonight around 11pm. Fun fun fun...Windsor-Essex weather is so much fun.......and the heat warning is still on.....


----------



## groovetube

it says risk of strong thunderstorms this evening. Hope it doesnt get too bad. Sometimes storms kinda miss us in the downtown area and slides past us to the north and wails on Barrie and further.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well that was interesting.....we just had a storm here....Tim, Toronto usually gets hit about 4 hours later...we had torrential rain, winds up to 100kph and spots of hail and tornado warnings.....an hour later done......but round 2 comes tonight around 11pm. Fun fun fun...Windsor-Essex weather is so much fun.......and the heat warning is still on.....


Much of Nova Scotia is under a heat/humidity warning for the next two days.


----------



## groovetube

Pretty hot and humid here as well. Sticking to inside downstairs in the studio. Nice a cool down there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Going to be hot and humid here in NS until at least Sunday. So, all cold drinks are on the house. Enjoy and stay cool/safe.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Going to be hot and humid here in NS until at least Sunday. So, all cold drinks are on the house. Enjoy and stay cool/safe.


Morning Marc, et al. We are having quite a storm this morning as the second round is hitting us….look out Toronto….it’s coming.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Going to be hot and humid here in NS until at least Sunday. So, all cold drinks are on the house. Enjoy and stay cool/safe.



It is supposed to be the same here for the next few days with a predicted Heatwave, so your generosity for any cold drinks being on the house is certainly appreciated

A firm is arriving this morning to remove any Moss from our roofs and to spray it all to prevent it from growing back for two years and then clean all our outside windows.
They are lucky as it is slightly overcast and not overly hot so far at 8:30 a.m. Hopefully, it will stay like that for them throughout the day as it will probably take them that long.

We also have a fair amount of smoke in the air as the sun has a definite yellow-orange glow to it, as well as a high overcast sky.

It sounds like some of you or certainly experiencing some rather Stormy Weather. Not the best weather for BarBeQuing... 😏

Take care and keep safe.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Happy Friday the 13th. Very foggy here today with 20C temps. Such is Life. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. May I have a BT please Marc? We may get a break weather wise on Monday or so. 

Do you think your Giants will break 100 wins? They have quite the lead on the Dodgers and they don’t play each other again in the regular season......Was looking at the NL East..what a weak division..



Saw this the other day and thought of Tim.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. May I have a BT please Marc? We may get a break weather wise on Monday or so.
> 
> Do you think your Giants will break 100 wins? They have quite the lead on the Dodgers and they don’t play each other again in the regular season......Was looking at the NL East..what a weak division..
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this the other day and thought of Tim.....
> 
> View attachment 94066


Some BT coming right up, Rp. The heat and humidity should break here as well comes next week. We shall see.

Yes, the Giants will win over 100 games AND win the World Series.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> I used Kid Pix way back when.


My kids used to play it a lot back in the early 2000’s. They really liked it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to the sound of the fog horns in the Lunenburg Harbor. With all the windows open it is somewhat cool in the house. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al. BT if you have it please. Finally cool here today...in the 70s.
So yard work is the order of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. BT if you have it please. Finally cool here today...in the 70s.
> So yard work is the order of the day.


Hot and humid here once again. Had a yard sale and everyone was complaining about the heat/humidity.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Woke up to the sound of the fog horns in the Lunenburg Harbor. With all the windows open it is somewhat cool in the house.



How are your new house plans coming along Marc???

I guess in its new location you will be missing out on hearing the fog horns or getting any cool Ocean Breeze when it's finished and you move in.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How are your new house plans coming along Marc???
> 
> I guess in its new location you will be missing out on hearing the fog horns or getting any cool Ocean Breeze when it's finished and you move in.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Going well, Patrick. Thanks for asking. We shall rent a home from the builders of our new home while it is being built. Yes, sadly, we are no where near the ocean where we are moving, even though it is only 20 minutes from here.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, sadly, we are no where near the ocean where we are moving, even though it is only 20 minutes from here.


If that's a 20-minute drive buy a car, at least that should put you pass and beyond the boundary of any low tide smell,,, but maybe it's not too bad in Lunenburg... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If that's a 20-minute drive buy a car, at least that should put you pass and beyond the boundary of any low tide smell,,, but maybe it's not too bad in Lunenburg... 😏
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, we would be beyond any ocean breezes.  Such is Life. Still, we will be on one level and not four floors with lots of steps.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps




----------



## pm-r

I could not connect with ehMac this morning for some odd reason, and all other sites worked, but all I could get was a page that said:
*



upstream connect error or disconnect/reset before headers. reset reason: connection failure

Click to expand...

*Anyway it all seems to be working now but it always amazes me as to how well the internet actually does work as well as it does. And especially so considering it was basically designed on the back of a beer coaster. like so many other well-designed things... Even the first locally designed fish pump that commercial fishermen use for transferring fish was designed on the back of a beer coaster as well by a local commercial fisherman.

Anyway, ehMac seems to be online and working well now.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help get us up and about today. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

nice weather here the past few days. Unfortunately my left shoulder has been painful lately, not having access to a gym has been a problem for me. I finally bought a good set of quality bands and Great Wall anchors. The other cheap ones broke pretty fast. Doing what I do I don't have the option of not strength training constantly.

One floor, Ive always preferred houses on one floor. My favourite house style has always been those 70s wide bungalows. In Downtown Toronto however many houses are constructed much like 3 or 4 floors of 'hallways', often a mere 12 feet wide. We're lucky with ours, a detached with 16feet in width. But we have 3 floors, and a basement. While we're still relatively young(er), I often wonder when all the stairs will become an issue.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> nice weather here the past few days. Unfortunately my left shoulder has been painful lately, not having access to a gym has been a problem for me. I finally bought a good set of quality bands and Great Wall anchors. The other cheap ones broke pretty fast. Doing what I do I don't have the option of not strength training constantly.
> 
> One floor, Ive always preferred houses on one floor. My favourite house style has always been those 70s wide bungalows. In Downtown Toronto however many houses are constructed much like 3 or 4 floors of 'hallways', often a mere 12 feet wide. We're lucky with ours, a detached with 16feet in width. But we have 3 floors, and a basement. While we're still relatively young(er), I often wonder when all the stairs will become an issue.


It becomes an issue the day you fall down them....if you can go up and down them it’s fine but there comes a time when you are either too tired to do so, become cautious of the stairs, or you trip and fall down some. When you start moving everything to a convenience floor that’s the first sign..... and I don’t know if I’ve ever seen a bungalow in the downtown....my parents first home in Toronto was about 16 feet wide and about 3 floors.....they move to the country and built a bungalow......the trouble now of course is finding “country”.....


----------



## groovetube

Oh there's plenty of 'country', you just have to go further now than you used to. And likely more so after the developer friendly times continue. 

Our careers keep us in Toronto. Well that, and a very well established long term friendships here as well. But I am seeing many I know head towards Hamilton, and towards stoney creek, Dundas, and other nearby Hamilton regions. Toronto house prices, while good for us home owners if we sell, are beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> nice weather here the past few days. Unfortunately my left shoulder has been painful lately, not having access to a gym has been a problem for me. I finally bought a good set of quality bands and Great Wall anchors. The other cheap ones broke pretty fast. Doing what I do I don't have the option of not strength training constantly.
> 
> One floor, Ive always preferred houses on one floor. My favourite house style has always been those 70s wide bungalows. In Downtown Toronto however many houses are constructed much like 3 or 4 floors of 'hallways', often a mere 12 feet wide. We're lucky with ours, a detached with 16feet in width. But we have 3 floors, and a basement. While we're still relatively young(er), I often wonder when all the stairs will become an issue.


Sorry to hear about your shoulder. Yes, stairs are an issue for us which is why we sold our home.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> While we're still relatively young(er), I often wonder when all the stairs will become an issue.


We live in a three-story, mainly using the main floor and upstairs and the basement is seldom used, and I am officially disabled and need to use a four-wheel Walker but overcame the stair climbing issue by installing a stair lift which has been a marvellous addition.

As our stairway to the upstairs raises 9 feet with a small landing halfway, the stair lift installers suggested it would be better quicker and cheaper to install two separate straight lift chair lifts for each set of stairs. I just need to transfer from one to the other at the landing and that works quite well.

So stair navigation and climbing can easily be overcome and it was not that expensive and is fully tax-deductible, both federally and provincially, at least it was so in BC as a resident. 

The model we got is also one of the narrowest and also one of the cleanest as it does not use rack and pinion gearing and uses a smooth friction surface which is very easy to keep clean. We avoided installing any model any of our friends had got that gave them any trouble. Overall it has been one of the best things we did in the house to allow us to stay here.

Our old house that we had to leave 20 plus years ago was a Rancher and was 62 + feet long plus a full basement, which was so long way to walk from one end to the other, and I wasn't even really disabled at that point.

Anyway, I just thought I would mention there is something to consider if stairs become an obstacle in one's house.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

I think I’ll cash out of this downtown Toronto place before installing stair lifts. I like here for now, a decade or two putting me towards retirement I don’t see myself maintaining this old big house or living down here. There’s a decent chance I’d head west for the weather.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> There’s a decent chance I’d head west for the weather.


Lots of artsy and variety of music retirement areas around this area that I'm told are quite affordable, especially compared to some Ontario areas like Toronto and that even includes some of the very music based artsy Gulf Islands... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we are busy packing for next month's move. VERY stressful.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we are busy packing for next month's move. VERY stressful.


I feel your pain...in my married life time we have moved 10 times...it is quite a hassle....
But best wishes as I would think much of your stuff will be storage until the new home is built....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing as we are busy packing for next month's move. VERY stressful.



I absolutely HATE moving, but that seems a very short time for your new house to be finished and ready. Was it built from scratch or is it partially pre-built???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I absolutely HATE moving, but that seems a very short time for your new house to be finished and ready. Was it built from scratch or is it partially pre-built???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It is being built from scratch, but the developer is one of the best in Atlantic Canada


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It is being built from scratch, but the developer is one of the best in Atlantic Canada



Maybe he learned and apprenticed by building Atlantic lobster traps. They are certainly well built, and have to be built economically as well. 

Is the price of lumber and other building materials at astronomical levels in your area as well???

My daughter and husband during their recent renovations needed a sheet of 5/8" plywood about a month or so ago and it cost them $135.00 for a single sheet!!!

That was just bizarre and I understand most of the construction building material prices are still up there at absurd prices.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe he learned and apprenticed by building Atlantic lobster traps. They are certainly well built, and have to be built economically as well.
> 
> Is the price of lumber and other building materials at astronomical levels in your area as well???
> 
> My daughter and husband during their recent renovations needed a sheet of 5/8" plywood about a month or so ago and it cost them $135.00 for a single sheet!!!
> 
> That was just bizarre and I understand most of the construction building material prices are still up there at absurd prices.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Material prices are coming down, but the cost of labor is going up


----------



## groovetube

A change of government for you Marc, was this a surprise?


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> A change of government for you Marc, was this a surprise?


Yes, it was a surprise. Polls showed the Liberals with a minority government and we got a PC majority government. A friend of ours ran as the PC candidate here in Lunenburg and she won.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> A change of government for you Marc, was this a surprise?


Progressive Conservatives surge to surprise majority win in Nova Scotia election | CBC News


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> A change of government for you Marc, was this a surprise?


With such a stupid and ill-timed and expensive election call during a pandemic and crazy wildfires, here's hoping prime minister Truedumb gets the biggest election surprise and disappointment of his political life!!! 

Maybe Nova Scotia's recent election results are a foreshadowing of what is to come in the rest of the country. 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Honestly Patrick that sort of baited political comment belongs somewhere else.

Marc, good for your friend. Hope all stays well in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Progressive Conservatives surge to surprise majority win in Nova Scotia election | CBC News


So do you think this will be a positive change for your province?


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> So do you think this will be a positive change for your province?


I hope so. He is trying to get the other parties to participate in a solutions-based approach. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Honestly Patrick that sort of baited political comment belongs somewhere else.


So says *groovetube... *and his opinion I guess... 

Try and have a good day...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, everyone is having a good day. I am stressed to the limit so do as I suggest and not as I am feeling. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

Packing and moving is one of the more stressful things you can do. Take a breath and be easy on yourself. Everything will go well.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> *Packing and moving is one of the more stressful things you can do*. Take a breath and be easy on yourself.



+1!!! I totally agree... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> I feel your pain...in my married life time we have moved 10 times...it is quite a hassle....
> But best wishes as I would think much of your stuff will be storage until the new home is built....


between our 2nd and current house, the 2009 crash occurred, our timing was good on selling, however buying, sellers were still trying to get pre crash prices still, and our closing was coming up, so I decided we should rent a temp condo for a few months and put our stuff in storage. housing wise it was very good, it allowed us to wait a month or two for sellers to moderate their prices, and also allowed us to pounce on something without the timing of selling our house. Its how we nailed this beauty for much less than asking. But, the whole process of living in a temporary condo was, very very stressful. It also may have been that the condo was a block away from where much music was which was still going in full swing.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> between our 2nd and current house, the 2009 crash occurred, our timing was good on selling, however buying, sellers were still trying to get pre crash prices still, and our closing was coming up, so I decided we should rent a temp condo for a few months and put our stuff in storage. housing wise it was very good, it allowed us to wait a month or two for sellers to moderate their prices, and also allowed us to pounce on something without the timing of selling our house. Its how we nailed this beauty for much less than asking. But, the whole process of living in a temporary condo was, very very stressful. It also may have been that the condo was a block away from where much music was which was still going in full swing.


Tim when we lived in Bowmanville and decided to move here we scanned the market and every time we came down to look at a house it was sold. So we decided to buy a condo as our base here. We used that as our city vacation home until a home we wanted came up. Sometimes going sideways helps you get ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet foggy morning here. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

I did not know this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but not too early for coffee. Enjoy


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Tim when we lived in Bowmanville and decided to move here we scanned the market and every time we came down to look at a house it was sold. So we decided to buy a condo as our base here. We used that as our city vacation home until a home we wanted came up. Sometimes going sideways helps you get ahead.


It sure was the right thing to do here. While I don’t regret it I will say that was one of the more stressful times I can recall. I hope things go well Marc, and stress stays manageable.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> It sure was the right thing to do here. While I don’t regret it I will say that was one of the more stressful times I can recall. I hope things go well Marc, and stress stays manageable.


Thanks, Rp. VERY stressful right now.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A bit dull here today but we’re in a heat wave, again. Spent most of yesterday inside.
Marc will you be getting any residue from Henry? Looks like NY got soaked.

Awaiting my newest member of the family...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. A bit dull here today but we’re in a heat wave, again. Spent most of yesterday inside.
> Marc will you be getting any residue from Henry? Looks like NY got soaked.
> 
> Awaiting my newest member of the family...
> View attachment 94086


Cool instrument, Rp. Yes, we are getting rain today and lots more tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Awaiting my newest member of the family...



Nice-looking instrument!!! I imagine it has a nice mellow tone.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Jason Jinglestars, the person credited with inventing the knock-knock joke was just awarded the "no bell" prize for humor.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Nice-looking instrument!!! I imagine it has a nice mellow tone.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Partially Patrick, as it is an electric much of the tone will come from the amp settings....but set on “clean” it does have a nice tone.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Partially Patrick, as it is an electric much of the tone will come from the amp settings....but set on “clean” it does have a nice tone.


I guess I should have realized that, but where did they hide the pickup??? 

Or do they use something else instead these days...???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I guess I should have realized that, but where did they hide the pickup???
> 
> Or do they use something else instead these days...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Great question! If you look near the bottom you will see a black bar that is a piezo semi passive pickup. It runs a mi-si chip which when charged ( 60 second charge 20 hours of play ) acts like an active pickup.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Great question! If you look near the bottom you will see a black bar that is a piezo semi passive pickup.


Silly me I guess, I actually thought that what is the piezo semi passive pickup black bar was actually a hole into some sort of a Sound Chamber... 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Silly me I guess, I actually thought that what is the piezo semi passive pickup black bar was actually a hole into some sort of a Sound Chamber...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Not so silly, you would be surprised at the many styles of sound chambers there are out there. Godin actually had a uke without an obvious one as the chamber was hidden underneath the sound board.


----------



## Rps

Looks like I have the keys today, so......Butter Toffee coffee with Almond Scones is the order of the day....any takers?


----------



## groovetube

Sounds great, though that much sugar I’ll be asleep in a half hour.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Sounds great, though that much sugar I’ll be asleep in a half hour.


Tim, my daughter who just moved into her place in Greek Town sez it’s about 90f in the big smoke.....so getting some nap time might be a good thing....we are to hit 100f here today.


----------



## groovetube

It’s pretty hot here, staying inside for the most part.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all. A bit dull here today but we’re in a heat wave, again. Spent most of yesterday inside.
> Marc will you be getting any residue from Henry? Looks like NY got soaked.
> 
> Awaiting my newest member of the family...
> View attachment 94086


Hello Shang GAng! 
WOW RP, that is a beaut! Would you call that a Ukelele? I also wondered if that could be a lute? I'm sure I don't know the distinction between the types of instruments.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Rp. VERY stressful right now.


Sounds like you are moving Marc...I obviously missed some news. I hope the move goes relatively smoothly my friend. I don't envy you the task. As some others in the Shang have expressed, they also find moving extremely stressful and I must say I feel the exact same way. I can get easily overwhelmed, but breaking the major project down into a list of smaller tasks and then working from that seems to help me keep calmer (and helps me not forget anything important).


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Tim, my daughter who just moved into her place in Greek Town sez it’s about 90f in the big smoke.....so getting some nap time might be a good thing....we are to hit 100f here today.



Yikes...!!! That does not sound very pleasant or comfortable.

Keep up with the fluids in try and seek out and stay in the shade. That's almost too hot to barbecue.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Tim, my daughter who just moved into her place in Greek Town sez it’s about 90f in the big smoke.....so getting some nap time might be a good thing....we are to hit 100f here today.


Sounds like it's a good day to stay indoors in your area. It has been quite chilly here lately....windy and rainy. I'm trying to complete a yard project that involves seating flagstones into the lawn, but I'm not a mudder and would prefer to wait until out dries out at least a bit.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang GAng!
> WOW RP, that is a beaut! Would you call that a Ukelele? I also wondered if that could be a lute? I'm sure I don't know the distinction between the types of instruments.


Kim it's a uke which follows the shape of the Magic Fluke and I agree it is lute shaped.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Sounds like you are moving Marc...I obviously missed some news. I hope the move goes relatively smoothly my friend. I don't envy you the task. As some others in the Shang have expressed, they also find moving extremely stressful and I must say I feel the exact same way. I can get easily overwhelmed, but breaking the major project down into a list of smaller tasks and then working from that seems to help me keep calmer (and helps me not forget anything important).


Yes, we are moving from Lunenburg in a few weeks and renting a home just outside of Lunenburg while we have a home built. Very stressful times just now.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Tim, my daughter who just moved into her place in Greek Town sez it’s about 90f in the big smoke


Being a bit curious to find out what and where Greek Town was, I discovered it seems like an interesting place to live especially if you were a Greek or an Ethiopian it seems who seem to dominate the area for some reason, but is there any reason why the two seemingly different cultures all congregate in that area, and is your daughter one of them???

Some of the foods they serve there look delicious.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Being a bit curious to find out what and where Greek Town was, I discovered it seems like an interesting place to live especially if you were a Greek or an Ethiopian it seems who seem to dominate the area for some reason, but is there any reason why the two seemingly different cultures all congregate in that area, and is your daughter one of them???
> 
> Some of the foods they serve there look delicious.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


No reason that I know of….but a city is just a collection of small towns and villages don’t you think.


----------



## groovetube

My last house was nearby. Greek town goes way back. I wasn’t even aware that Ethiopian was included in that but perhaps there is some of that. Greek town has some amazing Greek restaurants which figures heavy in the taste of the danforth festival (amazing) and the residential area surrounding is a pretty expensive area with some really nice houses. Riverdale is just south of it. If you go a little further east there’s a really large well known mosque and there are a lot of middle eastern Ethiopian Somalian etc stores and restaurants. I’ve been in a few and the foods are incredible. Great part of town.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> My last house was nearby. Greek town goes way back. I wasn’t even aware that Ethiopian was included in that but perhaps there is some of that. Greek town has some amazing Greek restaurants which figures heavy in the taste of the danforth festival (amazing) and the residential area surrounding is a pretty expensive area with some really nice houses. Riverdale is just south of it. If you go a little further east there’s a really large well known mosque and there are a lot of middle eastern Ethiopian Somalian etc stores and restaurants. I’ve been in a few and the foods are incredible. Great part of town.


Yeah, Taste of the Danforth is fabulous! And my fav guitar shop is near by…The 12th Fret. I think it’s a great area.


----------



## groovetube

Really great guitar shop, though it’s further east, just past woodbine.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Really great guitar shop, though it’s further east, just past woodbine.


i Bought my banjo there…..just drooled at the vintage collection.


----------



## groovetube

I avoid the vintage shops like the plague (too soon?  ) there was a shop called century drums a block from me. Veeeeeeeeery dangerous. I went a couple times. I left my Visa card at home and it was a damn good thing I did. I have no self control when a red sparkle ‘68 Rogers kit has its price reduced….


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> I left my Visa card at home and it was a damn good thing I did. I have no self control when a red sparkle ‘68 Rogers kit has its price reduced….


Maybe you could download and save some of these images and use them for your Mac Desktop wallpaper...??? 😏

Some nice images


red sparkle ‘68 Rogers kit - Google Search



I must admit that they do look rather nice but then again there are not many drum sets that don't look nice to me but I have always felt sorry for the players who had to cart them from place to place and try and keep them protected. Man, many years ago, I just had to carry my trumpet around in its case, easy and nicely portable, even on my motorbike when I had to. 😏

- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

I know only too well what they look like, sound like, and how they play… but I have some equally incredible kits of my own.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Best to get the coffee brewing before I get into packing mode once again. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Best to get the coffee brewing before I get into packing mode once again. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, et al. Don’t envy the packing. We used to use a colour coding system on the boxes...one colour for each room...then when we got to where we were moving we put a coloured sign on each room to match the boxes....but you are a fair ways from that. But what is common are two rules that seem to have followed us where ever we moved.....1. What ever we needed that we forgot not to pack was in the bottom box against the back of the stack of boxes, and 2. When we finally got to where we were going we found a lot of stuff we packed that we thought we needed....we didn’t need ....... 

Take care packing it is like shovelling snow...the exhaustion sneaks up on you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. Don’t envy the packing. We used to use a colour coding system on the boxes...one colour for each room...then when we got to where we were moving we put a coloured sign on each room to match the boxes....but you are a fair ways from that. But what is common are two rules that seem to have followed us where ever we moved.....1. What ever we needed that we forgot not to pack was in the bottom box against the back of the stack of boxes, and 2. When we finally got to where we were going we found a lot of stuff we packed that we thought we needed....we didn’t need .......
> 
> Take care packing it is like shovelling snow...the exhaustion sneaks up on you.


Thanks, Rp. It is so hot outside and inside (30C and humid) that it is hard to breathe. Good packing rules.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim it's a uke which follows the shape of the Magic Fluke and I agree it is lute shaped.


Interesting Rp. I'm looking forward to hearing how it sounds. Are all the strings nylon?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Interesting Rp. I'm looking forward to hearing how it sounds. Are all the strings nylon?


Yes Kim they are…..I like the feel of nylon strings.


----------



## KC4

Here's my new instrument I picked up last month at the Calgary Blues Fest. I've been looking at and wanting a cigar-box guitar for years. This one is made by a local craftsperson under a clever tradename: Winston & Fidel. These







are very suitable for playing blues tunes. It traditionally uses open G tuning , but that doesn't mean I couldn't try tuning it the same as a uke.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Here's my new instrument I picked up last month at the Calgary Blues Fest. I've been looking at and wanting a cigar-box guitar for years. This one is made by a local craftsperson under a clever tradename: Winston & Fidel. These
> View attachment 94093
> are very suitable for playing blues tunes. It traditionally uses open G tuning , but that doesn't mean I couldn't try tuning it the same as a uke.


Open G is a banjo tuning…banjo isn’t too difficult. Uke tuning is G C E A chording is very easy with some exceptions such as E….but there are work arounds…if the strings can take Baritone tuning many of the chords are guitar like.


----------



## Rps

Rps said:


> Open G is a banjo tuning…banjo isn’t too difficult. Uke tuning is G C E A chording is very easy with some exceptions such as E….but there are work arounds…if the strings can take Baritone tuning many of the chords are guitar like.





KC4 said:


> Here's my new instrument I picked up last month at the Calgary Blues Fest. I've been looking at and wanting a cigar-box guitar for years. This one is made by a local craftsperson under a clever tradename: Winston & Fidel. These
> View attachment 94093
> are very suitable for playing blues tunes. It traditionally uses open G tuning , but that doesn't mean I couldn't try tuning it the same as a uke.


so, what amp are you cranking that up on? I have an older Danoelectro which might due that sucker proud. Been looking for an acoustic amp for the Fluke….I have it down to 3.… a Fishman, a Fender, and leaning towards the Traynor.

Kim, you’ve got to do a number for the Windsor Uke Circle on that….it would be great! Henry, who does many videos would love it.


----------



## Rps

Windsor Pizza…..it’s a thing!





__





Home


<p>6</p>




www.windsorpizzaclub.ca


----------



## MacDoc

> Yes, we are moving from Lunenburg in a few weeks and renting a home just outside of Lunenburg while we have a home built. Very stressful times just now.


Castle with moat full of disinfectant ???


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning with the sounds of birds coming through all the open windows. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc et al. Will be hot again today...we’re about 100F here yesterday...might hit it again. My lawn is dreadful as the sun and I don’t get along....so I have to wait for cooler weather.

Was watching Ted Lasso and also The Morning Show on Apple TV+, both are really good series .


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> so, what amp are you cranking that up on? I have an older Danoelectro which might due that sucker proud. Been looking for an acoustic amp for the Fluke….I have it down to 3.… a Fishman, a Fender, and leaning towards the Traynor.
> 
> Kim, you’ve got to do a number for the Windsor Uke Circle on that….it would be great! Henry, who does many videos would love it.


I have a Fender G-Dec 15 I've had for over a decade. Seems to be havana good time with the new cigar-box Guitar. 
I thought it was a little amp, but I've recently seen musicians toting around ones the size of a 2-slice toaster that sound pretty darn good.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I have a Fender G-Dec 15 I've had for over a decade. Seems to be havana good time with the new cigar-box Guitar.
> I thought it was a little amp, but I've recently seen musicians toting around ones the size of a 2-slice toaster that sound pretty darn good.


Kim, back when I was banding, we had nothing like the equipment they have today....just look at keyboards...they’re a whole orchestra and choir today......and amps are a wonder. Some of those small busker ones certainly pack a punch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc et al. Will be hot again today...we’re about 100F here yesterday...might hit it again. My lawn is dreadful as the sun and I don’t get along....so I have to wait for cooler weather.
> 
> Was watching Ted Lasso and also The Morning Show on Apple TV+, both are really good series .


Rp, hot day in Halifax for your daughter.


----------



## groovetube

Hoping for some heat relief by tomorrow. Crazy hot here too.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, hot day in Halifax for your daughter.



It doesn't look like the best or ideal day for packing in Lunenburg either... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, hot day in Halifax for your daughter.
> View attachment 94094


At 5pm as I write this it’s 41c in Windsor......


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> At 5pm as I write this it’s 41c in Windsor......


Yikes... That is a fair bit above our comfort level

I guess it wouldn't be very consoling to let you know that it's 16° here with a few light showers.
We could use a few degrees of your Super heat...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. One more day of heat is in the forecast. We shall see. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. One more day of heat is in the forecast. We shall see. Coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc....wow you’re up early.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc....wow you’re up early.....


Blame the birds outside of our open windows.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang, 
I hope those of you experiencing the heat wave get a break from it soon. I'd rather deal with extreme cold than heat.. I can always put another layer on. 
Finished my flagstone project out in the yard. Wanted to get that completed before mid Sept when I get my knee replaced. I wont be doing anything that strains my joint especially kneeling, for awhile after that. 

I'm certain that cleaning toilets and floors, doing dishes and laundry would strain my knee too, so sadly, I'm going to have to give that up for awhile, maybe forever...(you know, I wouldn't want to trigger a Knee-lapse) ....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> At 5pm as I write this it’s 41c in Windsor......


Oh hell no...glad you have AC.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

21 C here today in Sherwood Park so pretty temperate. Finally got some rainfall this week. There was a guy playing a cigar box guitar last week at the jam. Sounded good. Even more bizarre was a guy with a 12-string National still-body guitar. Definitely had never seen one of those before.


----------



## groovetube

It’s milder here today at 25. It feels almost cold out there comparatively! But apparently it’s back to the stink tomorrow. 

Had my shoulder treated today hopeful for some relief. Nothing serious apparently just need to back off on the workouts some.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> There was a guy playing a cigar box guitar last week at the jam. Sounded good. Even more bizarre was a guy with a 12-string National still-body guitar. Definitely had never seen one of those before.


WOW big money there……


----------



## groovetube

Not something you’d see every day. A 12 string at that. I think the only time I saw one of those was the time I spent in around the Austin area checking out Tex-mex in clubs every night. Very nice. And yeah. Like 10 grand give or take?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to some Fall like temps at long last. Currently 13C with a nice sunrise forming. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## groovetube

beautiful. glad you got a break. I think had our break yesterday and we're heading back up. I suppose, it's better than what we'll have in February.  

Up early. The treatment on my shoulder inflamed it some some so not a lot of sleep.


----------



## Rps

Well, we’re going to hit 100f here.......again......and tomorrow.....which mean thunderstorm.


----------



## Rps

It must be the heat.....but I found this quite funny...

An MP was seated in first class next to a little girl on an airplane.
He turned to her and said, "Do you want to talk? Flights go quicker if you strike up a conversation with your fellow passenger." The little girl, who had just started to read her book, replied to the total stranger, "What would you want to talk about?"

"Oh, I don't know," said the MP, "How about global warming, universal health care, or stimulus packages?" as he smiled smugly. "OK," she said. "Those could be interesting topics but let me ask you a question first. A horse, a cow, and a deer all eat the same stuff - grass. Yet a deer excretes little pellets, while a cow turns out a flat patty but a horse produces clumps. Why do you suppose that is?"

The legislator, visibly surprised by the little girl's intelligence, thinks about it and says, "Hmmm, I have no idea." To which the little girl replies, "Do you really feel qualified to discuss global warming, universal health care, or the economy when you don't know crap?" Then she went back to reading her book.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Woke up to some Fall like temps at long last. Currently 13C with a nice sunrise forming.



That sounds like you're getting a bit of a nice relief from your recent hot spell. And a much better temperature range to be packing in.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds like you're getting a bit of a nice relief from your recent hot spell. And a much better temperature range to be packing in.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, 22C with a bit of sun and a nice ocean breeze with no humidity.


----------



## groovetube

Pretty warm out there, we were out in the park today and back in for some cool down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another sunny and cool morning here at 8AM. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Another sunny and cool morning here at 8AM. Coffee is brewing.


Wanna trade, we were at 41c around 4:30 pm yesterday and are expecting the same today.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Wanna trade, we were at 41c around 4:30 pm yesterday and are expecting the same today.


Gheese... not too comfortable... 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

We’re not far at 29 feels like 39. Hot days!


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a nice sunset at 8PM. Just finished a BBQ supper


----------



## OldeBullDust

groovetube said:


> We’re not far at 29 feels like 39. Hot days!


Good evening all
Blistering hot here today, gave up on working outside, hiding in my basement office.
High for the day 32°C (89,6°F in old money)

Cold pasta salad for supper, Geothermal working overtime today, basement temp a pleasant 22°C, 42% humidity

Waiting for our thunderstorm.

Just glad we don't live in Louisiana!


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> Cold pasta salad for supper, Geothermal working overtime today, basement temp a pleasant 22°C, 42% humidity
> 
> Waiting for our thunderstorm.
> 
> _*Just glad we don't live in Louisiana!*_



+1... quite right, and I think they may have a little bit more than thunderstorms to worry about.

Here's hoping everybody stays safe...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A cloudy and cool start to the week here in Lunenburg, but coffee is brewing to help get us going.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A cloudy and cool start to the week here in Lunenburg, but coffee is brewing to help get us going.


Morning Marc, et al. Man did we get a thunderstorm last night....poor Guinness .... will be cooler here today, finally....only 30c.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. Man did we get a thunderstorm last night....poor Guinness .... will be cooler here today, finally....only 30c.


Good Morning everybody, ready for another warm day?

Small thunderstorms overnight, good lightning show.

Will try to get some work done outside before it gets too hot.
Although everything is wet, and the high humidity doesn't help dry things off.

How is your new house coming along Marc?
Will you be adding all the new features? Hot Tub on the patio, Sauna, wine cellar?
Does your new location have fibre internet?

There is another monster home nearing completion near us, four car garage, super size cupola (about the size of my living room!).
I don't know what I would do with all the extra rooms - a bigger workshop , yes!!
I guess I'm just too old fashioned to understand living in a mansion. 

Anyway, have a good day all


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning everybody, ready for another warm day?
> 
> Small thunderstorms overnight, good lightning show.
> 
> Will try to get some work done outside before it gets too hot.
> Although everything is wet, and the high humidity doesn't help dry things off.
> 
> How is your new house coming along Marc?
> Will you be adding all the new features? Hot Tub on the patio, Sauna, wine cellar?
> Does your new location have fibre internet?
> 
> There is another monster home nearing completion near us, four car garage, super size cupola (about the size of my living room!).
> I don't know what I would do with all the extra rooms - a bigger workshop , yes!!
> I guess I'm just too old fashioned to understand living in a mansion.
> 
> Anyway, have a good day all


"
How is your new house coming along Marc?
Will you be adding all the new features? Hot Tub on the patio, Sauna, wine cellar?
Does your new location have fibre internet? " None of these features, Bill, but yes to the high speed internet


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Does your new location have fibre internet? " None of these features, Bill, *but yes to the high speed internet*



Just don't get caught up in the *high-speed internet bandwidth myth* and end up overpaying for way more "speed" than you can actually use or need. 😏

A lot of ISPs seem to be overselling themselves to a lot of users lately who could probably manage very well with a lot less and at a lot less cost!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

I wish our internet was consistent ,...lots of speed but drop outs.

Soft grey day in Palm Cove.








28 in town but much cooler along the Pacific. Neat EV skateboards along the walkway ...people and bicycles.




__





Tourism Palm Cove – Tropical Village by the Sea







www.tourismpalmcove.com




Many upscale eateries and hotels. Parking spots tricky cept for the bike ...parked it right beside a picnice table on the waterfront.
Picked up 9pc of KFC for $10 - pigged on the wings and back and five meaty pcs left for lunches.. Bike getting better mileage now I'm in control of tire pressure but fuel prices up to $1.50 a liter. Glad the days are back under 30C.
Sometimes have to pinch myself ...so beautiful here.

Too weird ....it's foggy but no rain along the coast but ...some sort of orthogenic rain fall as the onshore wind hits the range.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Back to a warm and humid morning, but with some sunshine in the forecast for this afternoon. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Marc does your mission seem like this...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing, although during the Covid crisis Wednesday seems like any other day. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice day here in the South Shore of NS


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Nice day here in the South Shore of NS
> View attachment 94103


Afternoon Marc, I think our heat wave has finally gone ….thank goodness. Our weather is much like yours today.

I see the Dodgers are on the tails of the Giants….could be close for the NL West….and sadly they don’t play each other in the reg. 

was watching an interesting show on Apple TV+…called SEE…..can grow on you,, today’s political allegorical references aside, one of the better shows on TV….script flaws and all.


----------



## Rps




----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Marc does your mission seem like this...
> View attachment 94101


Amusing....coincidentally, we just returned from the Beyond Van Gogh show here in town. Very good experience, except for the surprise $15 parking (for an event that lasts an hour).


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Amusing....coincidentally, we just returned from the Beyond Van Gogh show here in town. Very good experience, except for the surprise $15 parking (for an event that lasts an hour).


Well that’s how it Goghs........wasn’t van parking was it? An ear-ee surprise.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Well that’s how it Goghs........wasn’t van parking was it? An ear-ee surprise.


Hah! 
When my daughter was just starting to speak, she would excitedly say "Van Go! Van Go! " when she wanted to go somewhere in a new (to me) van I was driving at the time. Naturally, I ended up naming the van Vinny.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Very good experience, except for the surprise $15 parking (for an event that lasts an hour).



Were they trying to cover the cost of hand-sanitizing all the parking spaces perchance...??? 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

It’s the same here in Toronto. They soak you hard for parking downtown anywhere, 15-25 bucks is normal here. I often wonder if it’s to curb people driving downtown as much.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> *They soak you hard for parking downtown anywhere, 15-25 bucks is normal here.* I often wonder if it’s to curb people driving downtown as much.



That would be easy for me to resolve, I would just make sure I never had to go downtown Toronto or any other such place charging so much, that's if I even lived back East which will never happen. 😏

Victoria's parking is getting fairly expensive for many parts, but nowhere near that crazy price, but there again, I just avoid going downtown at all.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Power back on after the strong winds and heavy rain knocked it out for parts of Lunenburg.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

By the way, in the original Dutch, “Gogh” is not pronounced “go” like in English. The g makes more of a glottal sound. True fact. 

 https://youtu.be/ZufH6h1-Tm8


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Power back on after the strong winds and heavy rain knocked it out for parts of Lunenburg.


I missed your post in the Weather forum but I am glad to read it here that you seem to be okay and survived Ida's aftermath...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some late morning coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not many coffee drinkers today. Wine anyone this evening?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wine anyone this evening?



For sure, it has just rolled around to that time here on the Left very dry Coast. A very nice red dry U-brew batch if I do say so myself.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

A nice Chianti would be nice.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> A nice Chianti would be nice.


A nice Chianti = a nice dry red wine.



> Chianti Classico is a dry, red wine made only in a specific part of Tuscany in central Italy.


Not the name of the grape the wine is made from as many people think... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Starting to feel like Fall with cooler mornings. Hot coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Not many coffee drinkers today. Wine anyone this evening?


Yes please...it’s too hot, taxes are to damn high, Covid is......... oh! Sorry, you mean the other one!


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Starting to feel like Fall with cooler mornings. Hot coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc, we are nice temp wise today, but with a chance of a shower later.
My “new baby” arrived yesterday...so I look forward to playing it. I will be doing a series of two chord songs for the Song Circle so cant wait to roll the SB out there.

Looks like my Braves are in trouble...and the Jays are done like dinner...the NL West still looks interesting with the Reds putting a wrench in my WC pred.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, we are nice temp wise today, but with a chance of a shower later.
> My “new baby” arrived yesterday...so I look forward to playing it. I will be doing a series of two chord songs for the Song Circle so cant wait to roll the SB out there.
> 
> Looks like my Braves are in trouble...and the Jays are done like dinner...the NL West still looks interesting with the Reds putting a wrench in my WC pred.....


Yes, the SF Giants need a winning streak against LA this weekend to give them some breathing room. We shall see.

Kudos on your new arrival.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Yes please...it’s too hot, taxes are to damn high, Covid is......... oh! Sorry, you mean the other one!




















- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Say,w Whatever happened to the animated "Smiles" icons we used to have available here at ehMac.ca, or am I suffering from some sort of brain malfunction???

They don't seem to be available anymore, and those that are seem to take an awfully long time to load compared to their almost instantaneous appearance I used to get previously.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Starting to feel like Fall with cooler mornings.



It has been the same here for the last several weeks, and also the touch of fall in the evenings, and definitely a sweater needed when having the evening meal out on the deck.

Still no rain in the immediate forecasts even though they are suggesting there may be a few showers on Sunday but I really question their forecast even being as overcast as it is. And definitely much cooler this afternoon.

Sorry I guess this should be posted to the Weather forum... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another sunny and Fall like morning. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Another sunny and Fall like morning. Coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc, up early today so some reason. Weather is cooler here also with a high of 29c today. Man did we get rain last night....car wash time. Hoping it will dry out a bit so I can mow the lawns.....where is a condo when you need one....

Tovah has been having pangs to get an additional bow-wow....she is looking at Schnauzers....I guess she figures Guinness and it can talk to each other in the same doggie dialect.....

Watched some College football yesterday...bit sloppy but was good to see an actual crowd...was in Harvey’s the other day and they had a few customers sitting at tables...I missed the charm of a noisy restaurant....hope we can sustain customer participation going forward.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, up early today so some reason. Weather is cooler here also with a high of 29c today. Man did we get rain last night....car wash time. Hoping it will dry out a bit so I can mow the lawns.....where is a condo when you need one....
> 
> Tovah has been having pangs to get an additional bow-wow....she is looking at Schnauzers....I guess she figures Guinness and it can talk to each other in the same doggie dialect.....
> 
> Watched some College football yesterday...bit sloppy but was good to see an actual crowd...was in Harvey’s the other day and they had a few customers sitting at tables...I missed the charm of a noisy restaurant....hope we can sustain customer participation going forward.


Dogs like company.
Watched the Georgia-Clemson game. Very close, but the Dawgs won!!


----------



## groovetube

Dogs are different than cats. We've made the mistake a couple times thinking that a cat we had would like company.

NOPE.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Dogs are different than cats. We've made the mistake a couple times thinking that a cat we had would like company.
> NOPE.


As long as each cat thinks they are the real boss, then everything is normally sort of okay.

But it will also depend on the various breeds. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Having owned many of various breeds, I’ve found it has little to do with the breed, and more to do with the individual cat and their personality.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. In 9 days not sure what my internet status will be so someone else will have to take over. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Dogs are different than cats. We've made the mistake a couple times thinking that a cat we had would like company.
> 
> NOPE.


I’ve had dogs and have had cats...I prefer dogs...but dogs are truly not cats.....you can’t leave a dog alone in the house for a weekend, or even a few hours, like you can a cat...and that’s just one difference.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. In 9 days not sure what my internet status will be so someone else will have to take over. We shall see.


Morning Marc...move date?....


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> I’ve had dogs and have had cats...I prefer dogs...but dogs are truly not cats.....you can’t leave a dog alone in the house for a weekend, or even a few hours, like you can a cat...and that’s just one difference.


That may depend on a cat. For instance, I wouldn’t leave a pissed off seal point Siamese alone in the house for long. Not if you value nice things and your carpets couches and mattresses (litter boxes all of them)


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc...move date?....


Sept. 15th


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> In 9 days not sure what my internet status will be so someone else will have to take over.



What will be happening in 9 days... other than your internet status might be changing...??? 😏

Opps, I guess I should have scrolled down a bit further and I would have seen it confirmed what I thought maybe happening was going to happen...

Will your new house be ready or is this just an interim move???

It seems questionable if the paint in the new house would even be dry... 😏




Rps said:


> Morning Marc...move date?....





Dr.G. said:


> Sept. 15th



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What will be happening in 9 days... other than your internet status might be changing...??? 😏
> 
> Opps, I guess I should have scrolled down a bit further and I would have seen it confirmed what I thought maybe happening was going to happen...
> 
> Will your new house be ready or is this just an interim move???
> 
> It seems questionable if the paint in the new house would even be dry... 😏
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Moving to a rental while our house is being built.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A nice sunrise is forming in the East. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## groovetube

Just got back in from a walk with the wife, beautiful morning.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Slightly cloudy here today with a high of 30c and thunderstorms on the way.
Only about 25 games to go in the MLB....go Giants...go Braves...


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Just got back in from a walk with the wife, beautiful morning.


I am often curious when I see the expression "_*the wife*_" used when wouldn't the proper grammar be to say "_*my wife*_"??? It seems that it is used very often, but maybe that depends on where one lives.

Anyway, I'm glad you had a nice morning walk with _*your wife. *_

BTW, do you live right downtown or very close to a city and if so do you have a park or something close by that you can walk in??? 
But then again, I guess a walk in a downtown City could be quite interesting and nice as well with lots of things to look at and see, but I have never lived anywhere close to a large city, or even a small one or Village for that matter.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Moving to a rental while our house is being built.



Have you sold your current home already???

It is a nice looking house with a large yard so I imagine you should not have too much trouble selling it. 
How is the Realty Market in Lunenburg and the general area these days???

Family home Realty prices in the local General Victoria area are crazy and the average family home is now selling for 1.25 million dollars!!! Gheese... There is also an awful lot of building going on and some of the building supply prices are just crazy, and a lot of trade jobs openings available and not enough trades people to fill the positions.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Have you sold your current home already???
> 
> It is a nice looking house with a large yard so I imagine you should not have too much trouble selling it.
> How is the Realty Market in Lunenburg and the general area these days???
> 
> Family home Realty prices in the local General Victoria area are crazy and the average family home is now selling for 1.25 million dollars!!! Gheese... There is also an awful lot of building going on and some of the building supply prices are just crazy, and a lot of trade jobs openings available and not enough trades people to fill the positions.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, the house sold to a couple from Toronto in three days. They wanted out of the city and move here. A smart move.


----------



## Aurora

pm-r said:


> I am often curious when I see the expression "_*the wife*_" used when wouldn't the proper grammar be to say "_*my wife*_"??? It seems that it is used very often, but maybe that depends on where one lives.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you had a nice morning walk with _*your wife. *_
> 
> BTW, do you live right downtown or very close to a city and if so do you have a park or something close by that you can walk in???
> But then again, I guess a walk in a downtown City could be quite interesting and nice as well with lots of things to look at and see, but I have never lived anywhere close to a large city, or even a small one or Village for that matter.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


If you are worried about grammar, don't end your sentence with a preposition.


----------



## pm-r

Aurora said:


> If you are worried about grammar, don't end your sentence with a preposition.


Quite correct, *if* I was writing some sort of formal essay or dissertation and then that rule is usually absolutely correct— especially if one was speaking or writing Latin...
It's not really considered a writing error these days to end a sentence with a preposition, but it is considered to be a little less formal, and would certainly fit the format of casual emails or within a forum such as this. 😏

EDIT: 
Gee, I see the old preposition rule is much more relaxed than I thought it was these days according to a lot of hits using a Google search, and not even Grammarly that I use caught any error in my post.




__





Ending a Sentence with a Preposition: It’s Ok and It’s Not


Grammar snobs love to tell anyone who will listen: You should NEVER end a sentence with a preposition! Luckily for those poor, persecuted prepositions, that…




www.grammarly.com





So it seems to be quite acceptable these days to use a preposition at the end of a sentence with casual usage eh???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

I didn’t think the common expression ‘the wife’ would elicit such a backlash, but such is the nature of things these days.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I didn’t think the common expression ‘the wife’ would elicit such a backlash, but such is the nature of things these days.


Yeah…now if you want to really have some fun…we could say that the term “my” has the connotation of ownership…….but let‘s not go down that rabbit hole.


----------



## groovetube

God no.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Saw Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings with the family on Saturday. You’ve gotta check it out. Great movie! And nice opportunity for Canada’s own Simu Liu as the title character too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A sunny Fall like day here, so some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

HD coffee, what will they think of next 

man we had thunder booms all night. The thunderstorm that wouldn’t end!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Wild night with the storm and tornado warning....but a little cooler here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Silence is golden ................. duct tape is silver.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Wild night with the storm and tornado warning....


You seem to be getting more than your fair share of storms lately, especially thunderstorms I understand... Tornado warnings must be rather scary... How does one protect themselves from such storms???

Basements if a house even has one doesn't seem to be a very good idea when you see pictures of houses completely collapsed.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> You seem to be getting more than your fair share of storms lately, especially thunderstorms I understand... Tornado warnings must be rather scary... How does one protect themselves from such storms???
> 
> Basements if a house even has one doesn't seem to be a very good idea when you see pictures of houses completely collapsed.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Believe it or not you get used to them Patrick. We have what you might call a root cellar downstairs and if we ever got hit we would be down there. The issue with tornados is night time when you are a sleep.....they come down so quick and are so random. A few years ago we had a small one hit down the street...not much damage but it came out of nowhere.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Wild night with the storm and tornado warning....but a little cooler here today.


Definitely looks like it was a bit crazy...









PHOTOS: Wild tornado-warned storms take a toll in southern Ontario


Intense storms swept through southern Ontario on Tuesday, prompting tornado warnings in some areas and leaving damage in a number of regions due to the powerful winds that exceeded 100 km/h in many areas.



www.theweathernetwork.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Believe it or not you get used to them Patrick. We have what you might call a root cellar downstairs and if we ever got hit we would be down there. The issue with tornados is night time when you are a sleep.....they come down so quick and are so random. A few years ago we had a small one hit down the street...not much damage but it came out of nowhere.


Aggggh yes, the good old Root Cellars.

I didn't know that tornadoes could hit during the night, and I thought they were a daytime-only type thing. That could be a very scary type of thing as well as possibly being deadly dangerous.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

OFFICIAL Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwoʻole - YouTube


----------



## Aurora

pm-r said:


> Quite correct, *if* I was writing some sort of formal essay or dissertation and then that rule is usually absolutely correct— especially if one was speaking or writing Latin...
> It's not really considered a writing error these days to end a sentence with a preposition, but it is considered to be a little less formal, and would certainly fit the format of casual emails or within a forum such as this. 😏
> 
> EDIT:
> Gee, I see the old preposition rule is much more relaxed than I thought it was these days according to a lot of hits using a Google search, and not even Grammarly that I use caught any error in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ending a Sentence with a Preposition: It’s Ok and It’s Not
> 
> 
> Grammar snobs love to tell anyone who will listen: You should NEVER end a sentence with a preposition! Luckily for those poor, persecuted prepositions, that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grammarly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems to be quite acceptable these days to use a preposition at the end of a sentence with casual usage eh???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Relax. I was in a bad mood when I posted but I wasn't angry. Sorry for the commotion.


----------



## pm-r

Aurora said:


> Relax. I was in a bad mood when I posted but I wasn't angry. Sorry for the commotion.


I usually am quite relaxed thanks and your comments didn't bother me at all about grammar and word usage, especially when Grammarly is activated and working. which it usually is, at least when I'm using it with Google Chrome.

It's actually quite amazingly accurate. 😏

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Very dark outside as rain approaches. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, we are cool and sunny today. Might do a BBQ tonight as I await the broadcast of Comedy Central.


----------



## groovetube

I don’t think I’ll even bother watching.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I don’t think I’ll even bother watching.


I get that, but the pundit in me draws me toward the lite.......


----------



## groovetube

I usually end up watching a piece of it until, I can’t anymore. A crappy liberal, and even crappier liberal, a leader with a party in meltdown, a Quebec party, and a party that’ll never form government. Snooze.

It’s nice weather out


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I usually end up watching a piece of it until, I can’t anymore. A crappy liberal, and even crappier liberal, a leader with a party in meltdown, a Quebec party, and a party that’ll never form government. Snooze.
> 
> It’s nice weather out


Approaching Fall in the city....I bet Harbourfront is great this time of year...I miss that. I also miss the Frozen Hot Chocolate that the Second Cup used to have....that and the old style Harvey’s Chocolate Shake....they changed the formula sometime ago and they are crappy now...but the Salted Carmel isn’t to bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The rain has stopped but the wind is really gusting now, so I best get the coffee brewing.


----------



## groovetube

Made my coffee a little strong this morning, used a smaller French press but used too much coffee. Weeeeees.

debate last night was a crap show. I won’t comment on the candidates (bleh all of them) but the format and the moderator was ridiculous. I turned it off half way through and went to bed. Whichever way this goes, it’s not great.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Made my coffee a little strong this morning, used a smaller French press but used too much coffee. Weeeeees.


Sounds good.., 😏

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Friends in St. John's, NL survived the winds of Larry overnight. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## groovetube

I wish the people in NL well. Up quite early this morning


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Friends in St. John's, NL survived the winds of Larry overnight. Coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc, do your friends in St. John’s have power now....hope all is well there.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, do your friends in St. John’s have power now....hope all is well there.


I guess they could always check online... If they have power that is... 









Outage Centre


Find the latest outage updates, search for your outage, or report a new outage.



www.newfoundlandpower.com





It seems that quite a few are still out of power...


> Approximately 24,000 Still Without Power Due to Hurricane Larry
> Sep 11, 2021 | 9:58 AM











Some Power Outages to Continue Overnight: NF Power


Newfoundland Power says some power outages will continue throughout the night as crews continue to fix the dam...




vocm.com





It's amazing to me how such storms can still have so much power and rain left after travelling over that distance and the colder Northern waters.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

My son lost a tree and power for 5 minutes in the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet Sunday with a nice sunrise forming. Coffee is brewing. We have a lack of internet service in our rental so I am not sure how often I shall be able to post comes Wed. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A quiet Sunday with a nice sunrise forming. Coffee is brewing. We have a lack of internet service in our rental so I am not sure how often I shall be able to post comes Wed. We shall see.


Morning Marc. Bit of mix of cloud and sun here. Will have the den at 37c with, what else...thunderstorms...poor Guinness.

Will probably watch some NFL today...that and working on some Uriah Heep for my Two-Chord-Tuesday......and if we are lucky might have a BBQ....


----------



## Dr.G.

BBQ ribs here with Deborah's secret rub and BBQ sauce.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We have a lack of internet service in our rental so I am not sure how often I shall be able to post comes Wed. We shall see.
> ...
> BBQ ribs here with Deborah's secret rub and BBQ sauce.



Is there a close neighbour to your rental you could possibly rent some Wi-Fi internet air time if you could camp onto and use their wi-fi network for internet access.

That BBQ ribs sounds like a lovely idea and a reminder the local *Esquimalt Ribfest* carries on this weekend, but I think we will avoid the crowds, besides our appetites are not what they used to be. But I guess we could use the place and pick some up and just buy some of their ribs as a take out. A small order would probably last us all week.





Welcome


What is the Esquimalt Ribfest about? We are all about family, community, volunteers, kids, participation, and fun! With these ingredients, we put together Esquimalt Ribfest for a weekend of the best ribs in the country, amazing local entertainment, delicious beer and cider from local craft...




www.esquimaltribfest.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Is there a close neighbour to your rental you could possibly rent some Wi-Fi internet air time if you could camp onto and use their wi-fi network for internet access.
> 
> That BBQ ribs sounds like a lovely idea and a reminder the local *Esquimalt Ribfest* carries on this weekend, but I think we will avoid the crowds, besides our appetites are not what they used to be. But I guess we could use the place and pick some up and just buy some of their ribs as a take out. A small order would probably last us all week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> What is the Esquimalt Ribfest about? We are all about family, community, volunteers, kids, participation, and fun! With these ingredients, we put together Esquimalt Ribfest for a weekend of the best ribs in the country, amazing local entertainment, delicious beer and cider from local craft...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.esquimaltribfest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


No, we are way out in the country by a big lake


----------



## Dr.G.

“You are never given a dream without also being given the power to make it come true. You will have to work for it, however.”
- Richard Bach -


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No, we are way out in the country by a big lake



That sounds like an idyllic holiday type spot, and is the lake stocked and have you kept your fishing rod and fish landing-net handy??? 😏

Maybe rent one of those satellite internet connection devices... or can you use your cell phone as an Internet hot spot or one of the many internet connection alternative methods available these days???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds like an idyllic holiday type spot, and is the lake stocked and have you kept your fishing rod and fish landing-net handy??? 😏
> 
> Maybe rent one of those satellite internet connection devices... or can you use your cell phone as an Internet hot spot or one of the many internet connection alternative methods available these days???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I don't fish. We are going with a NS company called Purple Cow to get some degree of internet service. No TV or phone as we now have with Bell.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> “You are never given a dream without also being given the power to make it come true. You will have to work for it, however.”
> - Richard Bach -


Hey, that’s the guy who wrote Jonathan Livingston Seagull.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Looks like I have the keys today. Today we have Newfie Screech coffee with warm Maple Butter Scones......and for your morning smile....

After 45 years of marriage, Sarah became pregnant and had a child at age 65, which is a miracle in itself. After returning home, her neighbor, Alice, rushed over to see the new baby. Here is the conversation.
Alice: "I came to see the new baby!"
Sarah: "In due time... Sit and have a cup of coffee with me."
After they finished one cup, Alice asked, "Can I see Jr. now?"
Sarah: "In due time... Have another cup of coffee!"
After the second cup, Alice was getting impatient, and asked again, "Can I see the baby now?"
Sarah: "In due time..."
Alice: "Why are we waiting so long to see Jr.... Is there sometime wrong?"
Sarah: "I'm waiting for him to start crying."
Alice: "Why are you waiting for that!?"
Sarah: "I laid him down when I got home and can't remember where I put him!"


----------



## Rps

An Aphorism is a statement of truth or opinion expressed in a concise and witty manner.

♦ I find it ironic that the colors red, white and blue stand for freedom until they are flashing behind you.

♦ When wearing a bikini women reveal 90% of their bodies. Men are so polite they only look at the covered parts.

♦ Relationships are a lot like algebra. Have you ever looked at your X and wondered Y?

♦ You know that tingly little feeling you get when you love someone? That's common sense leaving your body.

♦ Money talks ... but all mine ever says is good-bye.

♦ You're not fat, you're just easier to see.

♦ If you think nobody cares whether you're alive, try missing a couple of payments.

♦ I always wondered what the job application form is like at Hooters. Do they just give you a bra and say, "Here, fill this out?"

♦ I can’t understand why women are OK that JC Penney has an older women’s clothing line named, "Sag Harbor"

♦ The location of your mailbox shows you how far away from your house you can go in a robe before you start looking like a mental patient.

♦ Money can’t buy happiness, but it keeps the kids in touch.

♦ The reason Mayberry was so peaceful and quiet was because nobody was married. Andy, Aunt Bea, Barney, Floyd, Howard, Goober, Gomer, Sam, Earnest T Bass, Helen, Thelma Lou, Clara and, of course, Opie were all single. The only married person was Otis, & he was a drunk


----------



## Dr.G.

This might be my last pot of coffee brewed here in The Shang for a short while. Moving day tomorrow. Stay well and stay safe, mes amis. I shall see you when I see you. Paix.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> This might be my last pot of coffee brewed here in The Shang for a short while. Moving day tomorrow. Stay well and stay safe, mes amis. I shall see you when I see you. Paix.


Morning Marc, hope your move goes well......


----------



## groovetube

Good luck with it all Marc!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> This might be my last pot of coffee brewed here in The Shang for a short while. Moving day tomorrow. Stay well and stay safe, mes amis. I shall see you when I see you. Paix.


Good luck and stay safe with your move. I hope everything goes well and hopefully, you end up with some nice new neighbours.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you all for your well wishes. I am writing this from Box City Lunenburg.  Boxes are everywhere in the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Signing off for a short period of time (I hope). Stay well and stay safe, mes amis. Paix.

Coffee is brewing in true OtHD fashion.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Signing off for a short period of time (I hope). Stay well and stay safe, mes amis. Paix.
> 
> Coffee is brewing in true OtHD fashion.


Good luck with the move.


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang! Good luck with your moving experience Marc.


----------



## MacDoc

Good luck ...I detest moving


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Good luck ...I detest moving


😅 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Goodmorning all....looks like I have the keys this morning. We have a fresh pot of coffee on with some warm cinnamon rolls ready for you....any takers?


----------



## Moscool

Good afternoon gents

I am absolutely mortified: I have just read about Sinc's passing, and it was over a year ago... How are the remaining valiant ehMacers? I'm writing this from Provence where I have spent the last 15 months, having spent the first confinement in a small London flat.


----------



## Rps

Moscool said:


> Good afternoon gents
> 
> I am absolutely mortified: I have just read about Sinc's passing, and it was over a year ago... How are the remaining valiant ehMacers? I'm writing this from Provence where I have spent the last 15 months, having spent the first confinement in a small London flat.


Good morning Moscool, I don’t think we’ve talked before….I’m Rp.
Yes Sinc’s passing was indeed a shock. He was a valued member of the ehmac community…and his own for that matter. He is most certainly missed.

it must be evening now where you are….how are things?


----------



## Moscool

Hello Rps, nice to meet you

It's only 4:30pm so time for a stroll in the sunshine... I'm a bit younger than Sinc or Marc but old enough to have bought my first Mac in 1985! ehMAc was my lifeline for many years and I met lots of interesting and nice people. Over the years my presence has shrunk but I hadn't realised I hadn't hanged in the Shang for the best part of two years...


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> We have a fresh pot of coffee on with some warm cinnamon rolls ready for you....any takers?


Yes please, and I hope the cinnamon rolls are black with cinnamon and covered with that nice icing they often use. Added extra raisins are nice as well... and cream and sugar with a coffee please... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Moscool said:


> Good afternoon gents
> 
> I am absolutely mortified: I have just read about Sinc's passing, and it was over a year ago... How are the remaining valiant ehMacers? I'm writing this from Provence where I have spent the last 15 months, having spent the first confinement in a small London flat.


Welcome back to the Forum Moscool, at least one of the civil ones, and what takes you over to the other side of the big pond and to Provence???

I would have thought you were retired for some time now, or have you just become a world Traveler???

Take care and keep safe,


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Moscool said:


> Hello Rps, nice to meet you
> 
> It's only 4:30pm so time for a stroll in the sunshine... I'm a bit younger than Sinc or Marc but old enough to have bought my first Mac in 1985! ehMAc was my lifeline for many years and I met lots of interesting and nice people. Over the years my presence has shrunk but I hadn't realised I hadn't hanged in the Shang for the best part of two years...


Well it’s nice you dropped by…anytime…coffee is always on.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang, including Moscool! 

Yes, I'll be more than happy to take care of a cinnamon bun and coffee, please and thanks. 

Frost in Calgary overnight. A few of my plants were covered (mostly the tomatoes) but the rest were hit... I'll be going out to survey the damage shortly. Last year the growing season here was extra long - I was harvesting the last of the the tomatoes October 17.....won't get there this year. 

Knee replacement surgery was scheduled for me tomorrow - but that's been cancelled until further notice. Hopefully it's not delayed long.


----------



## Moscool

pm-r said:


> Welcome back to the Forum Moscool, at least one of the civil ones, and what takes you over to the other side of the big pond and to Provence???
> 
> I would have thought you were retired for some time now, or have you just become a world Traveler???
> 
> Take care and keep safe,
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hey Patrick

I'm way too young to retire! (or at least the Gvt says)

CoVid has been a mixed blessing. I caught it way back in March 2020, in Parliament of all places! I then spent 12 weeks confined in my balcony-less central London apartment. So when they announced they would close the borders in June I bought a car, filled it to the roof and made for our house in Provence, a very lucky purchase at the back-end of 2019... Have been here ever since but returning to Blighty next week.


----------



## pm-r

Moscool said:


> So when they announced they would close the borders in June I bought a car, filled it to the roof and made for our house in Provence, a very lucky purchase at the back-end of 2019... Have been here ever since but returning to Blighty next week.



I think I would be inclined to stay in Provence unless you were wanting/needing one of these recent Covid booster vaccine shots Great Britain is going to be issuing...









United Kingdom COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer


United Kingdom Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




www.worldometers.info









__





COVID-19 in the United Kingdom - COVID-19 Very High - Level 4: COVID-19 Very High - Travel Health Notices | Travelers' Health | CDC


Avoid travel to the United Kingdom. If you must travel to United Kingdom, make sure you are fully vaccinated before travel



wwwnc.cdc.gov






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Moscool

Yes not looking good eh? I'm doubly vaccinated + antibodies from the disease itself so feeling pretty strong. I'll be eligible for a third jab in France in December which I will take up...


----------



## groovetube

They say having it and double vaxxed is the best protection. They say I guess. You found the right thread, here there is good decent chat. I wasn’t around for 8 years here but missed the old days of ehmac a number of months ago. Same old elsewhere but dr G and a few others kept the lights on in this peaceful little corner of the net. Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Good afternoon gents
> 
> I am absolutely mortified: I have just read about Sinc's passing, and it was over a year ago... How are the remaining valiant ehMacers? I'm writing this from Provence where I have spent the last 15 months, having spent the first confinement in a small London flat.


Yes, Franciois, Don's passing was a shock to us all. He was like an older brother to me. Glad to see you back once again in The Shang. Don't be a stranger. Paix, mon ami


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I have limited (i.e. slow) internet service here in rural NS, but I can still make morning coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Moscool

Hey Marc. I'll be back more often. Actually I'll be back in Canada more often! My last scheduled trip was cancelled by the airline in May 2020...


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang, including Moscool!
> 
> Yes, I'll be more than happy to take care of a cinnamon bun and coffee, please and thanks.
> 
> Frost in Calgary overnight. A few of my plants were covered (mostly the tomatoes) but the rest were hit... I'll be going out to survey the damage shortly. Last year the growing season here was extra long - I was harvesting the last of the the tomatoes October 17.....won't get there this year.
> 
> Knee replacement surgery was scheduled for me tomorrow - but that's been cancelled until further notice. Hopefully it's not delayed long.


Sorry to hear, cancellations appear to be everywhere…hope it’s not too long a wait.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I have the keys again. We have fresh French Vanilla coffee on with something a little different today…..Eggs Incognito, which is a bed of hash browns with scrambled eggs on top garnished with a mild chilli. Served with Texas toast….enjoy!


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang! 
Rp, that breakfast sounds excellent. Sign me up! 
Marc - glad to see you pop in from your moving chaos. Hope it's going okay! 

Choir started up again last night - we are in person, but masked and with more than regulation social distancing ...tight harmonies loosely spaced. Really good to hear the others sing.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Eggs Incognito, which is a bed of hash browns with scrambled eggs on top garnished with a mild chilli. Served with Texas toast….enjoy!


That sounds delicious, as long as it's not too hot and spicy or too much have you ever heard of eggs cognito, but I had to go Googling to find out what Texas toast was.

Does it come with some nice jam on the side???

Now to Google what _*Durian Meats*_ are that our corner Chinese owned grocery store has on sale this week. They are also selling _*moon cakes*_ as well, as well as some other Chinese Influenced Foods during their _*Mid-Autumn Festival*_.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Hi Patrick, 
I believe you will find that Durian Meats are the edible part of Durian fruit.. Large spiked fruit that look like navel mines....








Hard to find them fresh around here, but occasionally one can get lucky. Usually they are sold frozen., whole or just the extracted "meat". They have a pungent gasoline-like (to some) odour and that repulses many people. Some countries ban them on public transit because of the odour. Typically, people either absolutely love them or strongly detest them. No in between. 

They do not taste of gasoline...very unique flavour that is hard to describe...creamy custard-like texture. 

Personally, I love them, but my husband insists that I consume them outside of the house. So we know what side of the fence HE is on. HAhahaha! 

I recommend you try a small amount to see what side of the fence you land on.


----------



## KC4

Mooncakes are another surprise for the typical North American palate. They are not cake-like. Closer to a large, heavy, filled cookie, with a sweet/salty filling. The sweet is usually a bean or lotus seed paste (see background in photo) , and the salty is a salted egg yolk (sometimes duck egg, but usually a chicken egg). The egg yolk represents the moon (hence the name). Each mooncake is a work of art.

One mooncake is usually enough for 4 (or more) people because of the density of the treat and the sweetness. Good served with strong unsweetened tea to counter the knock-out sweetness.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> I believe you will find that Durian Meats are the edible part of Durian fruit.. Large spiked fruit that look like navel mines..


Thanks for that and I found most of the info I needed, but I didn't realize it was one of the Stinkiest Foods one can have or eat... I think that's enough to put me off... and I think I and your husband are on the same side of the fence... 

They sound like something the family dog might just like to roll in and then put on that sheepish smile they seem to be able to manage to do... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That sounds delicious, as long as it's not too hot and spicy or too much have you ever heard of eggs cognito, but I had to go Googling to find out what Texas toast was.
> 
> Does it come with some nice jam on the side???
> 
> Now to Google what _*Durian Meats*_ are that our corner Chinese owned grocery store has on sale this week. They are also selling _*moon cakes*_ as well, as well as some other Chinese Influenced Foods during their _*Mid-Autumn Festival*_.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, we have a nice Saskatoon Berry Chutney to go with the toast.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick, we have _*a nice Saskatoon Berry Chutney*_ to go with the toast.


I have never tried it but it sounds like a delicious combination... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. Anyone in need of some used packing boxes from U Haul??? We have about 209 so far with about 1374 to go.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I have never tried it but it sounds like a delicious combination... 😏
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Here you go....






Berry Saskatoon Chutney -







saskatoonberry.net


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Morning coffee is again brewing in this foggy morning in Pinegrove, NS. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Morning coffee is again brewing in this foggy morning in Pinegrove, NS. Enjoy.


Morning Marc. Any BT or is it lost in the boxes somewhere.....my last move was like the last scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark.......

A smile for you
Arthur is 75 years old. He’s played golf every day since his retirement 15 years ago. One day he arrives home looking downcast. “That’s it,” he tells his wife. “I’m giving up golf. My eyesight has become so bad that once I hit the ball I couldn’t see where it went.”

His wife sympathises and makes him a cup of tea. As they sit down she says, “Why don’t you take my brother with you and give it one more try.”

“That’s no good,” sighs Arthur, “your brother is 85. He can’t help.”

“He may be 85,” says the wife, “but his eyesight is perfect.”

So the next day Arthur heads off to the golf course with his brother-in-law. He tees up, takes a mighty swing and squints down the fairway. He turns to the brother-in-law and says, “Did you see the ball?”

“Of course I did!” Answers the brother-in-law. “I have perfect eyesight.”

“Where did it go?” Arthur asks.

“I don’t remember.”


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. I have the keys again. We have fresh French Vanilla coffee on with something a little different today…..Eggs Incognito, which is a bed of hash browns with scrambled eggs on top garnished with a mild chilli. Served with Texas toast….enjoy!





Rps said:


> Patrick, we have a nice Saskatoon Berry Chutney to go with the toast.


Well RP, I'm not complaining but I think next time I will check to make sure the chili actually is _chili con carne_ as apparently, some people call chili Chile that doesn't have any meat in it.

And that _Saskatoon Berry Chutney_ is very nice and looks like it should have a nice slight zing, but I think I would go for red pepper jelly instead the next time around with a thin slice of MacLaren's Imperial Sharp Cheddar Cheese and a thin slice of Danish Blue on the side. They give a nice contrast to the red pepper jelly and would help complement the chilli con carne.

I hope Marc appreciates and will stay with some of the new menu choices you seem to be offering. They seem to have quite a southern influence to them, just don't make my orders as large as they make them down south. My old stomach can't eat that much for breakfast anymore.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Morning coffee is again brewing in this foggy morning in Pinegrove, NS. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, at least you don't seem to be trapped with all your moving boxes and can still get the coffee pot brewing,

By the way, Google tells me there are two Pinegrove, NS:
_Pine Grove, Colchester, Nova Scotia in Colchester County
Pine Grove, Lunenburg, Nova Scotia in Lunenburg County_

I assume you are in the latter one???

I was going to have a look using Google Maps and see what the place looks like. But it definitely looks like it's far from the fog horns. 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Well RP, I'm not complaining but I think next time I will check to make sure the chili actually is _chili con carne_ as apparently, some people call chili Chile that doesn't have any meat in it.
> 
> And that _Saskatoon Berry Chutney_ is very nice and looks like it should have a nice slight zing, but I think I would go for red pepper jelly instead the next time around with a thin slice of MacLaren's Imperial Sharp Cheddar Cheese and a thin slice of Danish Blue on the side. They give a nice contrast to the red pepper jelly and would help complement the chilli con carne.
> 
> I hope Marc appreciates and will stay with some of the new menu choices you seem to be offering. They seem to have quite a southern influence to them, just don't make my orders as large as they make them down south. My old stomach can't eat that much for breakfast anymore.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


MacLaren’s Sharp……yes pleeeeese. Love that stuff.


----------



## groovetube

I discovered Saskatoon berries on my first cross Canada drive, didn’t know they existed. Huge blueberry fan so they’re great in my books.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. Any BT or is it lost in the boxes somewhere.....my last move was like the last scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark.......
> 
> A smile for you
> Arthur is 75 years old. He’s played golf every day since his retirement 15 years ago. One day he arrives home looking downcast. “That’s it,” he tells his wife. “I’m giving up golf. My eyesight has become so bad that once I hit the ball I couldn’t see where it went.”
> 
> His wife sympathises and makes him a cup of tea. As they sit down she says, “Why don’t you take my brother with you and give it one more try.”
> 
> “That’s no good,” sighs Arthur, “your brother is 85. He can’t help.”
> 
> “He may be 85,” says the wife, “but his eyesight is perfect.”
> 
> So the next day Arthur heads off to the golf course with his brother-in-law. He tees up, takes a mighty swing and squints down the fairway. He turns to the brother-in-law and says, “Did you see the ball?”
> 
> “Of course I did!” Answers the brother-in-law. “I have perfect eyesight.”
> 
> “Where did it go?” Arthur asks.
> 
> “I don’t remember.”


Yes, there is always some BT coffee for you any morning of the week.

RoTLA final scene does not compare to what we have now. There are rooms with nothing but boxes labeled "non essential" which will not be opened until me have our new home built and move in there.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Morning Marc, at least you don't seem to be trapped with all your moving boxes and can still get the coffee pot brewing,
> 
> By the way, Google tells me there are two Pinegrove, NS:
> _Pine Grove, Colchester, Nova Scotia in Colchester County
> Pine Grove, Lunenburg, Nova Scotia in Lunenburg County_
> 
> I assume you are in the latter one???
> 
> I was going to have a look using Google Maps and see what the place looks like. But it definitely looks like it's far from the fog horns. 😏
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


_Pine Grove, Lunenburg, Nova Scotia in Lunenburg County -- Yes, we are here by the lake . When I find my camera I shall take a pic of our view._


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Sunday morning coffee is brewing. A fine morning without any fog or mist.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, I have some Bacon Cheeseburger Quiche in the kitchen if you’d like some.....
Baseball season is getting interesting.....


----------



## MacDoc

2 am and the curews are calling...back to


----------



## KC4

Hello Shangites,
Glad to see that you've safely landed for now Marc. Anything broken or missing - that you are aware of, yet?

We had a "serious" MIA incident when we moved to Houston, Like you, we had a temporary lodging for a time until we could move into a permanent home. The temporary lodging was a fully furnished condo ..all we needed to do was bring our suitcases and walk in. We brought a few other important things on the plane...one was a goldfish (seriously) and the other was 6 yr old daughter Kacey's favourite stuffy - a little tiger she named Tigger. This little stuffy went almost everywhere with her and was an essential part of her bedtime routine.

Shortly after we had our boxes/belongings moved from storage into our new permanent home, we realized Tigger was missing. The first night without Tigger was traumatic. The house was chock-a-block filled with unpacked boxes and haphazardly placed furniture. Terrible days went by with no sign of Tigger. Desperation set in and we even revisited the rental condo to check everywhere. When she was younger, Kacey had the habit of putting things "away" in drawers and cupboards (Sheesh...where did THAT habit GO?) We found the condo empty of furniture...it too was rented.

Took quite a bit of work to find the company that let the furniture out for rent, called them and explained my family's crisis and hoped beyond hope that someone saw a little tiger stuffy. Nope, things left behind were typically reported, and nothing had been reported from the job. Weeks after we moved in our home, the box and furniture chaos was almost cleared up, still no sign of Tigger, still a very sad and inconsolable Kacey and we had run out of ideas where to look next.

Another week goes by and the phone rings. It's the furniture rental company. The receptionist was sprinting through the storage yard in a heavy downpour to get through the office and something caught her eye - a small tuft of soggy orange fur on the top of a trash bin set out on the dock for imminent pick-up. She stopped and pulled it out and lo and behold, a drenched stuffy. She found our file but had to expend a considerable effort to find our phone number - she hadn't kept it when I called. We went immediately to see if this was Tigger.

When we got there, there he was - on the receptionist's desk, wrapped in a towel to dry him off. Closest thing I've seen to a miracle.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Sunday morning coffee is brewing. A fine morning without any fog or mist.


That seems to be what usually happens when one moves inland from the coast... 😏

Do you have the same number or more of early morning birds singing there to welcome you in your new surroundings???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> When we got there, there he was - on the receptionist's desk, wrapped in a towel to dry him off. Closest thing I've seen to a miracle.


What a neat warming comforting story...

And I imagine that Tigger still has a safe and comfortable place to stay to this day...!!! 😏

And many thanks to the furniture rental lady and all her work to contact you... Nice!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> What a neat warming comforting story...
> 
> And I imagine that Tigger still has a safe and comfortable place to stay to this day...!!! 😏
> 
> And many thanks to the furniture rental lady and all her work to contact you... Nice!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, thanks, it's one of my favourite stories to tell. 

A year or so after this incident, we found an identical stuffy being sold new and bought it without telling Kacey. Tigger was getting very old and worn and needed to be retired for his own preservation. I swapped the old for new in her bed. Bedtime came around and she went to bed as usual. Hmm. We thought that we had gotten away with the swap until a few hours later, she was standing at our bedroom doorway, alarmed, asking where Tigger was. 

Tigger worked his magic for a couple of years after this, despite his age and matted fur. Tigger Too, or just Too (what she named the new one) helped. Eventually she allowed Tigger to be displayed in a place of honour on a shelf over our fireplace, next to an old worn teddy bear named Brentwood loved by her older brother. High, dry, warm and safe. Both are still there today. Too is on my dresser.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Eventually she allowed Tigger to be displayed in a place of honour on a shelf over our fireplace, next to an old worn teddy bear named Brentwood loved by her older brother.


Another lovely story, and a great name for a teddy but then again I might be a bit prejudiced as we live in Brentwood Bay. BC. 

A very narrow display shelf next to our stairway is filled with my wife's old dolls and her various Teddies from over her years, including a fairly recent one of Paddington Bear she picked up on a recent trip to England to meet up with our son and his new wife on their almost round-the-world trip.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That seems to be what usually happens when one moves inland from the coast... 😏
> 
> Do you have the same number or more of early morning birds singing there to welcome you in your new surroundings???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Kim, amazingly, nothing was broken or went missing.
Patrick, yes, the bird sounds are different here by lakeside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning coffee is brewing. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

No matter which party you support, or which candidate for that matter...here are some considerations you should think about before casting your vote. These are equally important if viewed from a personal lens or a national one.



1. Affordability...how does their policy impact me personally and that of the country. How does this effect the bottom line and can I afford it?



2. Health and the environment. Will their policies impact me directly and if so is it to my benefit or will I lose?



3. Security. Will their policies and beliefs impact our security both personal and national?



4. Responsible government...are they, have they, will they?



5. National identity....does the government reflect my views and that of my neighbours...do they represent what I think our national identity is?



6. Moral Compass...does this person or party act or react in a way that reflects my moral and ethical beliefs? Upon examination who needs to change?



7. Is this person or government the type of person or government that you would feel proud about going to work for?



8. Do our allies respect our leader....if so why? If not why? And is this important to you?



These are important questions to ask when you think about who to vote for.....


----------



## groovetube

For me, I consider how a government treats it's most vulnerable as far far more important than say, what France or the UK thinks of us. That issue, for me, is number one.

Cheers.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> For me, I consider how a government treats it's most vulnerable as far far more important than say, what France or the UK thinks of us. That issue, for me, is number one.
> 
> Cheers.


Governments are like Preparation H.......on the whole they work....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Pine Grove, Lunenburg, Nova Scotia in Lunenburg County -- Yes, we are here by the lake . When I find my camera I shall take a pic of our view.


Which lake are you beside, as there seem to be quite a few of them around the Pinegrove, NS area according to Google Maps, and I look forward to seeing some of your photos. It might be a nice break for you from your unpacking to go and take some... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## talonracer

Morning all. Ducking in here for a sec after exploring other sections on the forum and seeing the name calling and bickering going on, making it really not somewhere I'd choose to spend my time.

Stay well, folks.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Morning all. Ducking in here for a sec after exploring other sections on the forum and seeing the name calling and bickering going on, making it really not somewhere I'd choose to spend my time.
> 
> Stay well, folks.


Morning TR.....glad you dropped in, how are things in your world?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Which lake are you beside, as there seem to be quite a few of them around the Pinegrove, NS area according to Google Maps, and I look forward to seeing some of your photos. It might be a nice break for you from your unpacking to go and take some... 😏
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Not really sure what the name of the lake is, Patrick. I shall ask around to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> Morning all. Ducking in here for a sec after exploring other sections on the forum and seeing the name calling and bickering going on, making it really not somewhere I'd choose to spend my time.
> 
> Stay well, folks.


Morning, tr. Care for some freshly brewed coffee? How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Which lake are you beside, as there seem to be quite a few of them around the Pinegrove, NS area according to Google Maps, and I look forward to seeing some of your photos. It might be a nice break for you from your unpacking to go and take some... 😏
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Here are some pics, Patrick. Heard a loon this morning.


----------



## groovetube

Well we woke up this morning and things are pretty much the same. A good and a bad in this I suppose, but hopefully we can get back to focusing on making sure everyone is safe ok and has a roof over their head.


----------



## Rps

Got quite the shock this morning as I woke up and the sun wasn’t shining.......then I realised it was just a cloudy day............


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Here are some pics, Patrick. Heard a loon this morning.



I love the sound of a loon calling but haven't heard one for years.

But very fitting for the nice pictures especially the ones at the end that remind one of _On Golden Pond._

Does the Lake have a name???

And wow... That is one large power-generating windmill.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I love the sound of a loon calling but haven't heard one for years.
> 
> But very fitting for the nice pictures especially the ones at the end that remind one of _On Golden Pond._
> 
> Does the Lake have a name???
> 
> And wow... That is one large power-generating windmill.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


The name of the lake is Blysteiner Lake.

There is another windmill to the left of us behind the trees. We hear nothing from them and the locals say they do not cause harm to the birds.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I love the sound of a loon calling but haven't heard one for years.
> 
> But very fitting for the nice pictures especially the ones at the end that remind one of _On Golden Pond._
> 
> Does the Lake have a name???
> 
> And wow... That is one large power-generating windmill.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Blysteiner Lake Map - Nova Scotia, Canada - Mapcarta


----------



## MacDoc

Very nice Marc  Your bird feeders should be well attended.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Blysteiner Lake Map - Nova Scotia, Canada - Mapcarta


It looks nice, but looking at that map it appears as if Mother Nature shot Nova Scotia with a large shotgun type blast for the number of small lakes scattered about the country.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Very nice Marc  Your bird feeders should be well attended.


Loads of birds all around us in the trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Was just out on our deck overlooking the lake with some freshly brewed coffee and lots of sunshine.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, very wet here with about 75mm of rain hitting us.


----------



## groovetube

I think we need a place that has a lake view off a back deck! Though with all this rain I may get my wish...


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I think we need a place that has a lake view off a back deck! Though with all this rain I may get my wish...


Does Lake Ontario count................😇😇😇😇


----------



## groovetube

I have a nice city line view from my third floor, but the lake is obscured mostly by all those buildings


----------



## Rps

Well this has been a fun day….by Friday morning we will have received over 100 mm of rain…thankfully at a 10 to 1 ratio it isn’t snow….could you imagine 1000 mm of snow


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Well this has been a fun day….by Friday morning we will have received over 100 mm of rain…thankfully at a 10 to 1 ratio it isn’t snow….could you imagine 1000 mm of snow


Good grief... That is one heck of a lot of rain... How is the flooding situation...???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Good grief... That is one heck of a lot of rain... How is the flooding situation...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


So far so good. Detroit has had some issues...we will see tomorrow...there is a wind warning around the lake here so that might be an issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A sunny fall day here. Taking my coffee out on the deck to watch the mist rise off of the lake.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....windy and rainy night here but calm and cold this morning....actually have the furnace on......any BT Marc?

Watched the Mets game.....got to think they are done for the season. The Jays, I think, will come down to the last 3 games against the Yanks....


----------



## groovetube

Rainy day, might as well have fun firing up my new air compressor. How neat is this thing. I got a couple nailers with it so it’s framing time!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....windy and rainy night here but calm and cold this morning....actually have the furnace on......any BT Marc?
> 
> Watched the Mets game.....got to think they are done for the season. The Jays, I think, will come down to the last 3 games against the Yanks....


Yes, that will be the series to watch. Go Jays


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A sunny fall day here. Taking my coffee out on the deck to watch the mist rise off of the lake.





Rps said:


> Morning all....windy and rainy night here but calm and cold this morning....actually have the furnace on......any BT Marc?


A fair bit of fog and mist here and the local Mount Newton is obscured, but no lake in our view, and definitely a feel of Fall and it was very tempting to knock the thermostat up a degree or two, but we shall try and avoid doing so for another few days and put on a nice warm sweater again instead.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> So far so good. Detroit has had some issues...we will see tomorrow...there is a wind warning around the lake here so that might be an issue.


Is Detroit also known as a Windy City or is that reserved for Detroit???

Both sitting on the edge of a large Lake so I would think they should be quite similar.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Is Detroit also known as a Windy City or is that reserved for Detroit???
> 
> Both sitting on the edge of a large Lake so I would think they should be quite similar.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


We do get quite a bit of wind here…but Chicago still has that title….however it was called that due to its bragging not wind occurrences.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> however it was called that due to its bragging not wind occurrences.


Hmmm... another dubious statistic not actually based on facts... 😒 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Is Detroit also known as a Windy City or is that reserved for Detroit???
> 
> Both sitting on the edge of a large Lake so I would think they should be quite similar.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Very little wind around here ..... unlike Lunenburg.


----------



## groovetube

I’ve been to Chicago many times, never really found it any windier than Toronto!


----------



## talonracer

Rps said:


> Morning TR.....glad you dropped in, how are things in your world?


Things are as well as can be hoped for these days. Have my health and a roof over my head, so I can't complain. Will definitely take @Dr.G. up on that offer of a coffee, though.

Tonight I am opening a can of Pull Caffé coffee that I purchased from a wicked little shop near my hometown. Roasted on the oldest coffee roaster in the world, it's an interesting story: https://pullcaffe.com/

_*not sponsored, just something I'm looking forward to_


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Very foggy outside so I shall have some inside sitting in a comfy chair.


----------



## groovetube

Slightly cooler days which isn’t a bad thing. Getting a number of things replaced, new furnace, getting a tankless water heater, and a new garage door opener. Seems batches of things go a similar timeframes. Couple years ago, it was washer/dryer tv fridge and stove. Oh and the car. For appliances, I’m pretty sure that avocado green fridge I replaced 20 years ago in my other house is still going.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Things are as well as can be hoped for these days. Have my health and a roof over my head, so I can't complain. Will definitely take @Dr.G. up on that offer of a coffee, though.
> 
> Tonight I am opening a can of Pull Caffé coffee that I purchased from a wicked little shop near my hometown. Roasted on the oldest coffee roaster in the world, it's an interesting story: https://pullcaffe.com/
> 
> _*not sponsored, just something I'm looking forward to_


Would love to see it and try it.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Slightly cooler days which isn’t a bad thing. Getting a number of things replaced, new furnace, getting a tankless water heater, and a new garage door opener. Seems batches of things go a similar timeframes. Couple years ago, it was washer/dryer tv fridge and stove. Oh and the car. For appliances, I’m pretty sure that avocado green fridge I replaced 20 years ago in my other house is still going.


Been there.....it all comes at once.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Very foggy outside so I shall have some inside sitting in a comfy chair.


Morning Marc......well my Mets didn’t lose last night.........oh I forgot they didn’t play.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> I’m pretty sure that avocado green fridge I replaced 20 years ago in my other house is still going.


I think you will find that it was a bit more than 20 years ago...


> _The '60s brought us avocado green and harvest gold, which managed to stay popular right through the '70s_,


But hey, they are coming back believe it or not...
_*Avocado Green Appliances Are Back (Yes, Really!)*








Avocado Appliances Are Back (Yes, Really!)


Thought avocado green appliances were a thing of the past? Think again!




www.tasteofhome.com




_
It would be interesting to know how your tankless water heater works out for you.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Patrick, we replaced it (the fridge) 20 years ago, not bought it. It was probably about 25 years old at that time that we replaced it I estimate. (45 years ago... 1975?) It far outlasted the new one that this place got that only lasted 10 years before it died.

The tankless model we chose is a very highly regarded and has high praise. I have a couple friends with this one and they're very happy with it. Hopefully we'll have the same experience. But we chose this route for a number of reasons not just it's energy efficiency and lower carbon footprint.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet day here, but coffee is brewing to get us started today. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> Things are as well as can be hoped for these days. Have my health and a roof over my head, so I can't complain. Will definitely take @Dr.G. up on that offer of a coffee, though.
> 
> Tonight I am opening a can of Pull Caffé coffee that I purchased from a wicked little shop near my hometown. Roasted on the oldest coffee roaster in the world, it's an interesting story: https://pullcaffe.com/
> 
> _*not sponsored, just something I'm looking forward to_


Oh boy, I sure wish those videos were smell-a-vision! 

Our family business sells parts (like bearings, couplings and sprockets) to a local coffee company trying to keep another old but very valuable copper drum roaster operating. It does an amazing job of roasting the beans. The beans sell as fast as he can roast them. 

How was the Pull Caffé coffee?


----------



## KC4

Glad to hear that your move went OK Marc. Your current place looks lovely. 

My news is that all 3 of my grandkids came down with confirmed covid. They are _now_ doing okay and on the road to recovery. Could have been very serious though, one has some other health challenges that easily could have disastrously complicated things. The children's hospital here is full to capacity and there may not have been room for him, should things have headed down a bad path. 

This situation prompted me to have an "uncomfortable conversation" with an unthinking neighbour who was escorting his 2 little grandchildren door-to-door in our neighbourhood selling Girl Guide cookies. It was unnecessarily risky and irresponsible for him/them and the people he was having them call upon and I said so, clearly and didn't back down when he attempted to explain to me that he was very covid conscience (Really?) .. and that he was only having them call on people he knew ( oh, so keeping the infection close?) Grrrrr. So I guess that neighbour's not going to be friendly with me any longer.


----------



## groovetube

I’m sorry to hear about your grandkids, glad they are on the road to recovery and wish them well. This whole thing has split many friendships. I think most of us really just want to be sure us our families and others are safe. The whole thing has become a huge mess. In the music industry’s many have been let go over vaccinations there’s a of swapped out faces happening in big bands in festivals and I hear all the gossip. I’m really very very fatigued by all of the negativity and have begun really pulling back on social media. I deactivated Facebook for well over a month and still don’t do much on it.

I hope all in Alberta are doing ok, and really hope things improve for all.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Glad to hear that your move went OK Marc. Your current place looks lovely.
> 
> My news is that all 3 of my grandkids came down with confirmed covid. They are _now_ doing okay and on the road to recovery. Could have been very serious though, one has some other health challenges that easily could have disastrously complicated things. The children's hospital here is full to capacity and there may not have been room for him, should things have headed down a bad path.
> 
> This situation prompted me to have an "uncomfortable conversation" with an unthinking neighbour who was escorting his 2 little grandchildren door-to-door in our neighbourhood selling Girl Guide cookies. It was unnecessarily risky and irresponsible for him/them and the people he was having them call upon and I said so, clearly and didn't back down when he attempted to explain to me that he was very covid conscience (Really?) .. and that he was only having them call on people he knew ( oh, so keeping the infection close?) Grrrrr. So I guess that neighbour's not going to be friendly with me any longer.


Sorry to hear about the grandchildren.....this is certainly a scary time and you’ve had more than your share of Covid.....really hoping we can turn the corner on this and keep a sense of civility....but I know it’s not looking that what.


----------



## Rps

Looks like I have the keys this morning....so we have fresh Butter Toffee coffee on with warm Apple Fritters....any takers


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Rp. I love apple fritters.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Rp. I love apple fritters.


Looks like the Giants and Dodgers will hit 100+ wins.......and one will be a WC.....now that’s strange...will have to see if that’s happened before....

Found it...only twice in WC era but 10 times before....posted in BBall Thread...


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang! Coffee and Apple Fritters sound great!

I just had a large box of small apples given to me....and am now inspired as to what to do with at least some of them!

Canning some Sunshine Salsa with my abundance of green tomatoes is also on my agenda this week, possibly even today. Fall puts me in a cooking/baking mode.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang! Coffee and Apple Fritters sound great!
> 
> I just had a large box of small apples given to me....and am now inspired as to what to do with at least some of them!
> 
> Canning some Sunshine Salsa with my abundance of green tomatoes is also on my agenda this week, possibly even today. Fall puts me in a cooking/baking mode.


Personally, I love fall weather.


----------



## groovetube

We just got in from a nice long walk and the weather is brilliant today!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> so we have fresh Butter Toffee coffee on with warm Apple Fritters....any takers


Yum, even though it's well past lunchtime here I love apple fritters, I just hope Marc left some for me and I wouldn't mind having one right about now even if it is early in the afternoon.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Yum, even though it's well past lunchtime here I love apple fritters, I just hope Marc left some for me and I wouldn't mind having one right about now even if it is early in the afternoon.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, it’s pretty hard to beat a warm Apple Fritter .


----------



## groovetube

Was at my fav grocery store (amazing family owned place) found a great fresh blueberry pie and hagen das vanilla.

really am very blessed.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Was at my fav grocery store (amazing family owned place) found a great fresh blueberry pie and hagen das vanilla.
> 
> really am very blessed.


Tim, while I like Blueberry Pie , to me nothing sez Fall like a Bumbleberry Pie....and Hagen Das......oh yes! I used to love their Honey Vanilla....but with Blueberry Pie French Vanilla on mine please.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick, it’s pretty hard to beat a warm Apple Fritter .


True, but the locally baked apple pie that my wife bought me yesterday will satisfy me pretty well. 

I think I will have to have a piece after supper this evening along with some locally-made vanilla or maybe some of their mango Island Farms ice cream. We really are lucky... 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Bumbleberry is a fine pie. However, I must say, the blueberry was superb. The vanilla must be pure, nothing added 

except, when I have just ice cream, then, it’s vanilla Swiss almond.

but if you have a good maple syrup, putting that on straight vanilla, holy. As in the religious sort


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunny morning here. I shall take some freshly brewed coffee out on my deck.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...up early so some reason.....a BT or three if you have it please Marc.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A fine sunny morning here. I shall take some freshly brewed coffee out on my deck.



How is your new house progressing Marc???

Enjoy your coffee on your deck and the view of the lake.

Do you have any loons calling or similar sounding birds? That would make it almost picture perfect with the calls of the loons in the background.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How is your new house progressing Marc???
> 
> Enjoy your coffee on your deck and the view of the lake.
> 
> Do you have any loons calling or similar sounding birds? That would make it almost picture perfect with the calls of the loons in the background.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


They have poured the slab for the new home and will start to build the walls, trusses and make it weather tight so they can work inside during the winter.

We have loads of birds singing and I saw a V of geese heading south.


----------



## talonracer

KC4 said:


> Oh boy, I sure wish those videos were smell-a-vision!
> 
> Our family business sells parts (like bearings, couplings and sprockets) to a local coffee company trying to keep another old but very valuable copper drum roaster operating. It does an amazing job of roasting the beans. The beans sell as fast as he can roast them.
> 
> How was the Pull Caffé coffee?


It was so good. They recommend opening it the night before you have it for the first time to let the CO2 escape, so I set the can on my bedside table with just a slight opening. That smell was almost as good as the coffee this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early today. I could not sleep in that today is closing day on our house in Lunenburg. Wish me luck. Coffee will be brewing later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


 Morning Marc. I always was terrified of closing day....a home looks very different empty....any warts suddenly come to the surface...I am sure things will go well. Any BT?


----------



## groovetube

Good luck on the closing day, I remember too well the stresses of this. But it is rare according to my real estate agent that closing have issues.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early today. I could not sleep in that today is closing day on our house in Lunenburg. Wish me luck.



Good luck with your house closing day Marc, but I really have no idea what that all involves as we have never had to buy or sell a house in all our years as odd as that may seem.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Moscool

My apologies for being out the news cycle - totally down to me! So Marc, where are you moving to, and for what reason?

In further posts I'll tell you about the house in Provence and dealing with multi-location lockdowns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. The sale closed without problems yesterday. So, while we rent here in Pinegrove, NS until mid May or so while our one level home is being built in Bridgewater, NS, we can sit out on the deck and enjoy the view and a freshly brewed cup of coffee. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Moscool

Yes, this way we could catch up... Black & strong please


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool said:


> Yes, this way we could catch up... Black & strong please


We felt that a big 4 story home was not suited for us or our dogs anymore. So, we sold while the market was hot here in Lunenburg, NS.

How is Life treating you these days, Francois? Where are you located now?


----------



## Moscool

I am still based in London but, having caught CoVid in March 2020 and spent the first lockdown in a balcony-less apartment we looked for plan B for lockdowns no. 2 and 3! Fortunately we had bought a house in Provence at the back-end of 2019. Although it is in need of renovation, it was comfortable enough for a couple of Summer months.

Then two things happened: the British Government became even more incompetent than usual (having killed 150,000 people through neglect and arrogance) and we had no desire to go home. The second thing was stable high speed internet which allowed my wife and I to work remotely. It took us 15 months to come back to London!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Then two things happened: the British Government became even more incompetent than usual (having killed 150,000 people through neglect and arrogance) and we had no desire to go home. The second thing was stable high speed internet which allowed my wife and I to work remotely. *It took us 15 months to come back to London*!


OK, but that leaves me wondering why you would go back to the land of the incompetents??? And the drizzle and rain and cold and wind and warm beer... And slow internet...???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Happy national coffee day! Didn’t realize there was such a thing but hey it’s coffee day every morning around here.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Happy national coffee day! Didn’t realize there was such a thing but hey it’s coffee day every morning around here.


And don't worry if you miss celebrating today, 2021 September 29 Wednesday., according to the internet there's another one on Friday, October 1, 2021.

I guess that's for those who might miss the Wednesday celebration!!! 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> OK, but that leaves me wondering why you would go back to the land of the incompetents??? And the drizzle and rain and cold and wind and warm beer... And slow internet...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


We needed an empty place to rent and the people who are building our home had this place to rent. So, we put up with the inconvenience of being in rural NS for a restful spot. Nothing else was really available.

Sorry, I thought that this question was directed at me. We do NOT have warm beer here.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, I thought that this question was directed at me. We do NOT have warm beer here.


I'm glad you got it sorted out Marc. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

No painting, no riding ...partner taking a needed break.
Came across this
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/09/27/world/early-humans-raised-cassowary-chicks-scn/index.html
trying out a pair of Bose QuietComfort BT heaphones but they are unlikely to fit under the helmet. Kicking back to Dire Straits and reading. Trivia tonight 










https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B08C4KWM9T/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I guess I have the keys this morning, so we have fresh French Vanilla coffee on and from breakfast we have something a little different...Maple Bacon Cheeseburger Soufflé....served with a fruit cup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I guess I have the keys this morning, so we have fresh French Vanilla coffee on and from breakfast we have something a little different...Maple Bacon Cheeseburger Soufflé....served with a fruit cup.


You are becoming quite the chef, Rp. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all. I guess I have the keys this morning, so we have fresh French Vanilla coffee on and from breakfast we have something a little different...Maple Bacon Cheeseburger Soufflé....served with a fruit cup.


Good morning! That actually sounds pretty good!


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> trying out a pair of Bose QuietComfort BT heaphones _*but they are unlikely to fit under the helmet.*_


What about using a motorcycle helmet with incorperated headphones or at least allotted space for them to fit properly???

There certainly seems to be a lot of variety of available:




__





motorcycle helmet with incorperated headphones - Google Search






www.google.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> so we have fresh French Vanilla coffee on and from breakfast we have something a little different...Maple Bacon Cheeseburger Soufflé....served with a fruit cup.


That sounds quite good but a bit rich on the protein side of things for me but also a fair bit of work. Or are you doing the cooking and preparation??? 😏 









Maple Bacon, Eggs, and Cheese Soufflé | Healthy Recipes | WW Canada


Enjoy a tasty and healthy recipe. Learn how to make Maple Bacon, Eggs, and Cheese Soufflé.




www.weightwatchers.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## talonracer

Rps said:


> Morning all. I guess I have the keys this morning, so we have fresh French Vanilla coffee on and from breakfast we have something a little different...Maple Bacon Cheeseburger Soufflé....served with a fruit cup.


Morning folks. No fancy Soufflés here (although I am wishing!!), but I did have oatmeal with BC cherries and some blueberries. Drinking a bit more of my fancy coffee, black and strong. About to do a bunch of pushups to mentally prep myself for another therapy session.

It will be a good day.


----------



## groovetube

It was kicking horse ‘kickass’ freshly ground and brewed at the right temp in a nice French press, black here too (the only way!  ) , steel cut oats blueberries (no bc cherries here)

just had lunch I snagged a nice fresh sourdough loaf made by blackbird. My wife gets her second shingrix in a couple hours, she had wild side effects last time so we’re bracing for a fun evening again.


----------



## MacDoc

> What about using a motorcycle helmet with incorperated headphones or at least allotted space for them to fit properly???
> 
> There certainly seems to be a lot of variety of available:


Those are just helmets with space for Bluetooth devices...- in helmet speakers do not have fidelity and still require earplugs. No one wants to be tied to a single sound supplier for their helmet media.
SENA perhaps comes closest but helmet tech does not change the way helmet electronics improves.




__





Best Smart Bluetooth Motorcycle Helmet | Sena


The Sena Smart Helmet combines the best Noise-Control and bluetooth technologies to provide a safe and quiet ride. Explore Sena's Smart Helmet today.




www.sena.com







https://fortnine.ca/en/sena-inc-helmet


----------



## MacDoc

Lots of birds singing at 6a m ...don't dare have another latte for fear of tummy revolt.
20 and hazy going to 29 and sunny.


----------



## MacDoc

Looks like a decent riding day today ...sunny mid to high 20s and little wind.

Had a good time with trivia in a good cause ( rescue dogs ) and our hotshot team trounced the locals. 4 of us in 60s and 70s, 4 in 30s and all well travelled cover a lot of bases cept sports. We set some sort of new record.
Was held at a new for us location tho partner sez is was a scene of her misbehaving 4 decades back and a fav watering hole for more than a century.








Cairns fav even now

















Decent pub food, fast service and fun.
We got most of the questions correct...I'm local North American for sports, states etc. Blank looks on where does short stop play ...but then the cricket questions I'm the one looking bewildered.
Got foxed on one of these "what's the animal".








Enjoyable night, no covid restrictions....just check in on the app. We won a $50 certificate which we will spend on a rematch. Jude and I going out to Salt House for a feed using another Trivia win from last year.
Terrific setting




__





Home - Salt House Cairns


Salt House is Cairns most iconic waterfront venue, with impressive views spanning the waterfront and Marina Point it's the perfect destination to enjoy and embrace Cairns.




salthouse.com.au




But they cheaped out on the type of trivia and many teams lost interest after that. Was pretty intense competition with medical people, pilots, boaters all sharpening wits.
One soon to be doctor was doubtful she could contribute much but then an odd one came up ...identify ten tattoos of famous people.....we mostly looked completely helpless but then she rattled off nine out of 10 correct. who knew??!!

It's one of my few social activities and I really look forward to trivia nights.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing ............. with cups that do not reflect correct spellings of some names. Sorry.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That sounds quite good but a bit rich on the protein side of things for me but also a fair bit of work. Or are you doing the cooking and preparation??? 😏
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple Bacon, Eggs, and Cheese Soufflé | Healthy Recipes | WW Canada
> 
> 
> Enjoy a tasty and healthy recipe. Learn how to make Maple Bacon, Eggs, and Cheese Soufflé.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.weightwatchers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Of course Patrick....Chef Rp strikes again..


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Morning folks. No fancy Soufflés here (although I am wishing!!), but I did have oatmeal with BC cherries and some blueberries. Drinking a bit more of my fancy coffee, black and strong. About to do a bunch of pushups to mentally prep myself for another therapy session.
> 
> It will be a good day.


Sounds like to start of an outstanding day TR......would love some of that coffee, might even change my tastes from the Butter Toffee I usually drink....take care.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> It was kicking horse ‘kickass’ freshly ground and brewed at the right temp in a nice French press, black here too (the only way!  ) , steel cut oats blueberries (no bc cherries here)
> 
> just had lunch I snagged a nice fresh sourdough loaf made by blackbird. My wife gets her second shingrix in a couple hours, she had wild side effects last time so we’re bracing for a fun evening again.


Yup the side effects can be wild....Tovah has a negative reaction to almost every med....I now just read the side effect list to plan my day.


----------



## groovetube

So far it wasn't as bad. Perhaps we knew what to expect this round. She's tired and achy this morning but fine. She skated through both moderna/pfizer with only a sore arm however.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> So far it wasn't as bad. Perhaps we knew what to expect this round. She's tired and achy this morning but fine. She skated through both moderna/pfizer with only a sore arm however.


Tim that is good to hear!


----------



## groovetube

Yes relieved. But a lot of people report side effects like this from shingrix. Interesting that it too is a double dose regimen 6 months apart and needs to be repeated every 4 years I think.


----------



## groovetube

We’re trying to decide on a tree species to plant on our front yard. We have maybe about 20 feet front of house to sidewalk, we are considering magnolia, a clump birch, or maybe a blue beech. Anyone up on trees (especially for urban Toronto houses) ?

Thought of dogwoods tho they have those berries, we don’t want anything dropping it possible.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> We’re trying to decide on a tree species to plant on our front yard. We have maybe about 20 feet front of house to sidewalk, we are considering magnolia, a clump birch, or maybe a blue beech. Anyone up on trees (especially for urban Toronto houses) ?
> 
> Thought of dogwoods tho they have those berries, we don’t want anything dropping it possible.


My suggestion Indica………..


----------



## groovetube

Uhhh, in the front yard?


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Uhhh, in the front yard?


Yup, you will never have to prune it……………


----------



## groovetube

Not around that’s for sure!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

We have a Russian Olive out front that’s become quite huge. Lovely tree. I remember it costing more than some others. We got it when it was about a 2 inch diameter, and now it’s about 12 inch diameter and about 25-30 feet tall. Tends to take the longest to drop its silvery green leaves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing on this fine Fall day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing on this fine Fall day. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, any BT? Who takes the tie breaker if the Giants and Dodgers tie in games won.....


----------



## groovetube

Freddie_Biff said:


> We have a Russian Olive out front that’s become quite huge. Lovely tree. I remember it costing more than some others. We got it when it was about a 2 inch diameter, and now it’s about 12 inch diameter and about 25-30 feet tall. Tends to take the longest to drop its silvery green leaves.


Interesting tree, though not sure itd be right for this spot. We don’t want anything to has any berries or drops anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, any BT? Who takes the tie breaker if the Giants and Dodgers tie in games won.....


Giants since they have beaten LA more often.


----------



## MacDoc

I was shocked to learn that the most popular shade tree in England is the olive. The oaks won't grow there anymore ...too warm !


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> We’re trying to decide on a tree species to plant on our front yard. We have maybe about 20 feet front of house to sidewalk, we are considering magnolia, a clump birch, or maybe a blue beech. Anyone up on trees (especially for urban Toronto houses) ?
> 
> Thought of dogwoods tho they have those berries, we don’t want anything dropping it possible.


Birch are beautiful, but not very long lived, not at least in Chinook prone Alberta. Geez, if I could grow a magnolia, it would be my first choice. 
What is your intention with the tree? Shade? Architectural feature? Both? What colour/shape is your home? All of these things can influence what would be best for your front yard. Like puppies, make sure you understand well just how big (both height and width) they are going to get when they are fully grown. Also, understand where your plumbing/sewer lines run. Some species of trees have very destructive root systems, especially for older sewer types. 

For instance we live in a tall thin red brick and tan stucco duplex with a long narrow front yard. We are very happy with a columnar rocky mountain ash. It's tall, narrow aspect and light green fern like leaves are aesthetically pleasing against the backdrop of the house shape and colours. We don't have to worry that it's going to get too wide and take over the neighbour's sidewalk. Yes, it has clumps of berries, but they don't bother us. The clumps rarely drop, the birds usually take care of most of the berries over the winter and what's left, if any, is dry and easily picked up in a few minutes.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Birch are beautiful, but not very long lived, not at least in Chinook prone Alberta. Geez, if I could grow a magnolia, it would be my first choice.
> What is your intention with the tree? Shade? Architectural feature? Both? What colour/shape is your home? All of these things can influence what would be best for your front yard. Like puppies, make sure you understand well just how big (both height and width) they are going to get when they are fully grown. Also, understand where your plumbing/sewer lines run. Some species of trees have very destructive root systems, especially for older sewer types.
> 
> For instance we live in a tall thin red brick and tan stucco duplex with a long narrow front yard. We are very happy with a columnar rocky mountain ash. It's tall, narrow aspect and light green fern like leaves are aesthetically pleasing against the backdrop of the house shape and colours. We don't have to worry that it's going to get too wide and take over the neighbour's sidewalk. Yes, it has clumps of berries, but they don't bother us. The clumps rarely drop, the birds usually take care of most of the berries over the winter and what's left, if any, is dry and easily picked up in a few minutes.


I remember going to the Ponderosa in Oshawa and was impressed by how trimmed the small pine trees were.........(—————— ) space to give you time to think. Tim, that’s what I’d plant......


----------



## groovetube

I love pines but the wife doesn’t… so no on that front.

the magnolia is interesting but the bloom is only a week, and the look not in bloom is sorta meh. There’s several down the street. The clump birch is slow growing there one across the street. In the 12 years we’ve been here it may have grown maybe 4 feet at most (it was a juvenile) it still isn’t large. I love the white bark look. I know birch can be inside foot wise but clump birches apparently less so. But we have a tree company doing this so I’ll talk to them tomorrow. Our house is 100 year old red brick detach, 3 story on a 25 foot wide lot. Most would look good but we have large trees left and right of us so narrower spread (like the clump birch) is good. We aren’t looking for a big large tree. We had a really nice Japanese maple that was going well until spring 2020 brought sudden late flash freeze that nailed it and it was done for. I was warned that could happen…

I’ll look at the ash. Wife is almost settled on the clump birch.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit crowded at The Cafe Chez Marc today. Still, all were served.
Ordering Dinner and Crowded Cabin Scenes YouTube - YouTube


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> We’re trying to decide on a tree species to plant on our front yard. We have maybe about 20 feet front of house to sidewalk, we are considering magnolia, a clump birch, or maybe a blue beech.


Forget the Magnolias, they are short-lived when they are blooming and very messy after they finish their blooming display.

I would suggest checking with at least one or maybe more of your local nurseries that actually has stock of various trees and let them know of your wishes or what do you want to avoid. If you don't want to be raking leaves in the fall, you'll want to be looking at evergreens, and miss out on any fall colours.

But don't forget that many evergreens drop their needles etc.

Don't forget that some trees can grow to horrendous sizes but look nice when they are smaller. 😏 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Love the birch myself. Got one in the front and one in the back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to get us started on a new day/week. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

I’ll take some please…


----------



## Rps

Coffee Shop thought of the day.....why do people jump the payment lines for the Subway.....it’s just a token amount after all.


----------



## groovetube

Freddie_Biff said:


> Love the birch myself. Got one in the front and one in the back.


I just love the white bark on them. I wish I had more land to plant a couple of the river birches but downtown Toronto that’s a premium.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> I just love the white bark on them. I wish I had more land to plant a couple of the river birches but downtown Toronto that’s a premium.


Gotta go with what works best for ya. How tall and wide can you go?


----------



## MacDoc

came across this in my photos and loved it ..








no riding, no painting....a warm tropical day to a read a book cover to cover.








off to supper and trivia with friends...indeed a very Shang day.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, I guess I have the keys today. It is cloudy and rainy here....so to brighten the day was have Screech Coffee this morning with warm Chelsea Buns....any takers?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, I guess I have the keys today. It is cloudy and rainy here....so to brighten the day was have Screech Coffee this morning with warm Chelsea Buns....any takers?


I think that I shall pass on the Screech Coffee. Not my cup of tea .......... pardon the pun


----------



## groovetube

Freddie_Biff said:


> Gotta go with what works best for ya. How tall and wide can you go?


Tall, sky’s the limit really  I think I own the air rights here? 

I only have 30 some odd feet in width, bookended with a big silver maple and something else but I don’t know what it is. Birches are slim in nature, at least the other ones on my street seem to be, not with a wide spread. Wife is really thinking magnolia today. I’m not sure what we’re going to end up with!


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> I think that I shall pass on the Screech Coffee. Not my cup of tea .......... pardon the pun


I’ll have one, I could use one. I have both the furnace and tankless water going in today. They’re supposed to be here 9am it’s 9:45 and it’s almost second French press time!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> Tall, sky’s the limit really  I think I own the air rights here?
> 
> I only have 30 some odd feet in width, bookended with a big silver maple and something else but I don’t know what it is. Birches are slim in nature, at least the other ones on my street seem to be, not with a wide spread. Wife is really thinking magnolia today. I’m not sure what we’re going to end up with!


Apple trees certainly grow wide. But they can also leave a mess.


----------



## groovetube

Yeah that’s a hard no  we don’t have horses deer or bears to feed around here!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Yeah that’s a hard no  we don’t have horses deer or bears to feed around here!


Tim, a neighbour has a peach tree growing on his front lawn....kind of nice looking.


----------



## groovetube

I’d almost consider a fruit tree of sorts, it’d be fun to eat something from your own tree but perhaps only in the backyard. In another house maybe  growing owns own peaches would be sweet. Literally!


----------



## groovetube

The tankless is installed. It’s more money for sure, it’s a Navien, a highly regarded brand and model. My main motivation for getting one, my furnace room is a tight fit since the big dig down and renovation, this unit takes much much less room and is mounted on the wall. And, it is virtually silent, which means recording downstairs won’t be interrupted.

best of all, it’s a lower carbon footprint, which means I can fart a lot more without feeling guilty


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Have you seen all the closures? Without starting a political debate, I’d like to say it’s been a long time coming that some of the unfriendlier threads have been shut down.


----------



## groovetube

Well, honestly it’s been over a decade coming. We all know why. I did recommend those threads get nuked some time ago in the help desk area. Wasn’t popular.

perhaps peace on the land will prevail.


in other news, did I say how quiet this tankless water heater is? Is almost silent. Goodbye crazy loud exhaust blower thingy. The old tank apparently was minutes away from totally letting the cold water inlet flood the basement. If you’re have an old hot water tank that’s 10+ years old, have it checked because I have a pal that had a major flood in his basement.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Well, honestly it’s been over a decade coming. We all know why.
> perhaps peace on the land will prevail.


And thank you for not adding any extra surplus unnecessary derogatory comments that are usually aimed at some other members. Nice and certainly appreciated. 😏 

And I am interested in your new tankless water heater and its performance. I presume it is gas powered, and natural gas.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Have you seen all the closures? Without starting a political debate, I’d like to say it’s been a long time coming that some of the unfriendlier threads have been shut down.


Best to keep politics out of the Shang thread. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The day Vader closes the Shang is the day I stop coming here to ehMacLand. We are an island thread of peace and civility. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## groovetube

The Shang is what drew me to log back in after 7 years.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Best to keep politics out of the Shang thread. Paix, mon ami.



+1. And I think that normally includes religion as well. 

Discussions about scotch whiskey are not considered as part of a religion discussion whether a member might think so or not..., 😏 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> The day Vader closes the Shang is the day I stop coming here to ehMacLand. We are an island thread of peace and civility. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


Agreed, amigo. Here we come to get away from that sh….stuff.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The day Vader closes the Shang is the day I stop coming here to ehMacLand. We are an island thread of peace and civility. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


You are not alone with that thought Marc, and I really wonder if ehMac would have gone so far into the dumps if SINC had had some voice into what was going on...??? I know he would not have kept silent on the subject.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Vader101

Hi everyone, we have no intention of closing this thread. This seems like a really good thread with good civil discussions happening. We just hope it stays civil. 😀


----------



## Dr.G.

Vader101 said:


> Hi everyone, we have no intention of closing this thread. This seems like a really good thread with good civil discussions happening. We just hope it stays civil. 😀


It has for over 131,000 postings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vader101 said:


> Hi everyone, we have no intention of closing this thread. This seems like a really good thread with good civil discussions happening. We just hope it stays civil. 😀


Vader, you were not here about 8 years ago when there was the Great Doxie Dispute ........... which doxie pup in our litter of 8 was the cutest. Luckily, Bridget won over the various combatants and there has been peace ever since here in The Shang.


----------



## Vader101

Extremely cute puppy. 😀


----------



## Dr.G.

Vader101 said:


> Extremely cute puppy. 😀


True ................... but the debates raged on for weeks as to the cutest pup from the litter of 8. Only myself and Don (aka SINC, who was like an older brother to me even though we never met) held firm in support for Bridget. Others disagreed and the debate went on and on and on. Sadly, none of those who were part of the debate still post in ehMacLand. Luckily, we all parted as friends and remained part of the Shang family. The political threads and the language that was used in these threads drove many away from ehMacLand forever. Such is Life.


----------



## groovetube

Sounds like a worthwhile debate Marc. I think I with many others had fled here and missed this great debate. Sadly we’re down to 2 from 3 cats, but they’re both very senior and don’t have a lot of time left. The Siamese has become deaf so if you can imagine, a Siamese cat who can’t hear herself very well… 

Today is the furnace install, the tankless is very cool. An added bonus is you never run out of hot water for things like baths.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Sounds like a worthwhile debate Marc. I think I with many others had fled here and missed this great debate. Sadly we’re down to 2 from 3 cats, but they’re both very senior and don’t have a lot of time left. The Siamese has become deaf so if you can imagine, a Siamese cat who can’t hear herself very well…
> 
> Today is the furnace install, the tankless is very cool. An added bonus is you never run out of hot water for things like baths.


Oh, the debate was intense. On one side was Don and me, with others choosing the other 7 pups. Back and forth went the debate until at last we settled the issue by a vote. First past the poll was Bridget, with Casey a close second.

Sorry to hear about your cat. A loss is dearly felt, regardless of the pet.

Good luck with your furnace.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. I shall take my coffee out on the deck here in Pinegrove, NS. Very quiet this morning.


----------



## Vader101

groovetube said:


> Today is the furnace install, the tankless is very cool. An added bonus is you never run out of hot water for things like baths.


How long do you have to run the tap before you get hot water? I was contemplating getting one of these.


----------



## groovetube

Im just trying to determine this. It might be a few seconds longer than the tank. But the difference doesn't seem much. I'll time it next time. The shower I took this morning, maybe it was 5 seconds longer? 10? at most.


----------



## Vader101

That’s not bad at all. Thanks.


----------



## groovetube

I just timed the kitchen faucet (one floor up from the tank. It took 15 seconds to when it felt warming, and 28- 32 seconds to full heat. I think it’s probably about 10 seconds longer than the tank, though I didn’t time that. Honestly it doesn’t seem drastically different.


----------



## Vader101

You’re probably saving quite a bit of money not having to keep a big tank full of water continuously heated. Even with the extra amount of water used to get your hot water.


----------



## groovetube

Just talked to the installers here, and they said on average with this particular model (Navien NPE-S 240BTU) it takes only a few more seconds to get hot water. Both the tankless and tank models have to drain the line from the heater before you get the hot water. Those timings are from a cold start, hours after last use. If I turn it on a few minutes after its much much quicker like with the tank.

I think it's neat. And I really don't miss the loud exhaust blower down next to the recording room.

They are though, a lot more expensive than a tank heater. tank heaters are somewhere from 1000 - 1500 to put in, this one was 3500 taxes in. So it'll take a few years to recoup the extra 2 grand. But in the meantime, less worry of the tank leaking, and is super quiet, and takes up far less room in the furnace room.

edit: I spoke with a pal with little kids. He said the unlimited amount of hot water is a huge bonus for when they run baths. They were always running out with the tank heater.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. I shall take my coffee out on the deck here in Pinegrove, NS. Very quiet this morning.


A very peaceful looking shot Marc.

Does that large electric generating windmill on the hill make much noise that you can hear???


- Patrick
=======


Vader101 said:


> How long do you have to run the tap before you get hot water?


I will stand by Groovetube's reply for his installation but I believe some of the Navien tankless heaters have some patented design that. can deliver the hot water to the source within seconds which they have some special name for and I believe some also include a circulation pump that can provide the hot water to the source within a second or two.

Of course one could add the circulation pump to a tank-type hot water heater as well for instant delivery at the source which can actually save a fair amount of heated water regardless of the hot water heater type or heat exchanger. 

We could use one in our house, not only to circulate the hot water but also to increase the pressure as we only have a maximum of 40# PSI at the upstairs sinks. The plumber was supposed to have used oversized piping to overcome the low pressure when we were building the house but he ran out as the drywallers were arriving so it never got completed properly. Add the drywallers were on strike at the time so one didn't have much choice if and when they arrived if you could even get any.

Oh yes, the fun and tribulations of building a house that Marc is going to be experiencing and enjoying shortly. Or maybe the contractor is looking after all the dirty work and details for him. 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. I shall take my coffee out on the deck here in Pinegrove, NS. Very quiet this morning.
> View attachment 94215


wow. I sure don't have this view in downtown Toronto.


----------



## MacDoc

Most houses including ours have solar hot water and on days like yesterday it's hard to get it cool enough for a refreshing shower after a sweaty ride.
There is booster switch which provides electrical heating for those rainy stretches but rare we need it.
About 20% of Australian homes have solar panels, water heaters or both as we have.
Nice view Marc


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> wow. I sure don't have this view in downtown Toronto


Maybe attach a photo of your yard so we could see what you might have and to get an idea for what is in mind for a tree and what might fit???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

My time of year baseball playoffs and…. Home


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A very peaceful looking shot Marc.
> 
> Does that large electric generating windmill on the hill make much noise that you can hear???
> 
> 
> - Patrick


Patrick, the wind mill makes no noise, at least nothing that we can hear from our side of the lake. It is huge when you get close to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A very peaceful looking shot Marc.
> 
> 
> - Patrick


Yes, and very foggy some mornings.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, the wind mill makes no noise, at least nothing that we can hear from our side of the lake. It is huge when you get close to it.


Yes, a lot of the larger windmills are a lot larger than most people realize. 

This gives a rough idea on the length of a single blade can be:











That's a lot of mass when you get three such blades all mounted on a single tower. And some large bearings needed and involved... 

We stopped by to look at some of the large windmills in southern Alberta on a trip there and they issued a lovely soft powerful. whoosh swoosh swoosh sound, but that was only when standing right underneath them.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning here, but coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet morning here, but coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, it’s foggy here today...and we are looking at temps in the mid 70s....so not bad for October. I’ll have some BT please.

So, Dodgers won...was hoping for the red birds but would be crushing to the Dodgers if they lost.....especially after their season.


----------



## Rps

A morning smile....

Two women were playing golf. One teed off and watched with horror as her ball headed directly towards a foursome of men playing the next hole.

The ball hit one of them and he immediately fell to the ground
clutching his hands together to his groin, rolling around in obvious
agony. 

The woman rushed over and immediately began to apologize.
"Please allow me to help, I'm a physiotherapist and I know I could
relieve your pain if you'll allow me" she told him. 

"Oh no I'll be all right, I'll be fine in a few minutes" the man grunted, still lying in a fetal position, still clasping his hands at his groin.

"Don't be silly, Let me help!" she told him and, following her persistence, he finally allowed her to help. 

She gently took his hands away and laid them at his sides, she loosened his trousers and put her hand inside. She administered tender and skilful massage for several long moments and then asked "How does that feel?" 

He replied, "It feels terrific, but my thumb still hurts like hell


----------



## Rps

Okay…now this is a burger joint……yummmmmmm









Smash Burgers, Fries & Shakes | Whamburg | Windsor


You order, we smash. Every burger is prepared to order, fresh, and never frozen. We prepare all of our Whamburg sauces in-house, we take this handcrafted thing seriously.




www.whamburg.com


----------



## groovetube

Hmmm DoorDash. Wonder if they deliver to Toronto?


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Hmmm DoorDash. Wonder if they deliver to Toronto?


Let’s see, just move the decimal over one spot………..and to the right not left and there you go.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Okay…now this is a burger joint……yummmmmmm


Gee... Now I know what a Smashburger is and smashed burgers actually exist... Yummy... 😏 









Smashed Burgers vs. Regular Burgers


Burgers have been around for centuries. Nobody knows exactly who created these patties with bread, but they probably came from the hamburg steak in Germany - it’s a round beef fillet packed with onions and breadcrumbs. The burger then became what we know today as the classic with buns in the...




blackstoneproducts.com






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smashburger






__





what is a smash burger - Google Search






www.google.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Gee... Now I know what a Smashburger is and smashed burgers actually exist... Yummy... 😏
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashed Burgers vs. Regular Burgers
> 
> 
> Burgers have been around for centuries. Nobody knows exactly who created these patties with bread, but they probably came from the hamburg steak in Germany - it’s a round beef fillet packed with onions and breadcrumbs. The burger then became what we know today as the classic with buns in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackstoneproducts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smashburger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is a smash burger - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


That they are…


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> That they are…


Good timing... I had just been Googling for an an aluminum or cast-iron grill I could use on our gas BBQ and it looks like I found one at a decent price on sale too:





__





General PDP Template







www.canadiantire.ca





I think the two would get along very well together.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some TGIF coffee is brewing. Anyone have any special Thanksgiving Day/weekend plans?


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit early, but the sentiment is the same. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Where did everyone go?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A bit early, but the sentiment is the same. Paix, mes amis.


Very true,,,

I have everything... this seems appropriate to recall at Thankgiving time... 😏 

I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 60 years later. I don't have to go to school or work. I get an allowance every month. I have my own pad. I don't have a curfew. I have a driver's license and my own car. The people I hang around with are not scared of getting pregnant and I don't have acne. Life is great. I changed my car horn to gunshot sounds. People get out of the way much faster now.

Gone are the days when girls used to cook like their mothers. Now they drink like their fathers.

I didn't make it to the gym today. That makes five years in a row. I decided to stop calling the bathroom "John" and renamed it the "Jim". I feel so much better saying I went to the Jim this morning.

Old age is coming at a really bad time. When I was a child I thought "nap time" was a punishment. Now it feels like a small vacation.

The biggest lie I tell myself is... " I don't have to write that down, I'll remember it”.

I don't have gray hair... I have "wisdom highlights"! I'm just very wise.

If God wanted me to touch my toes, He would've put them on my knees.

Last year I joined a support group for procrastinators. We haven't met yet.

Why do I have to press one for English when you're just going to transfer me to someone I can't understand anyway?

Of course, I talk to myself. Sometimes I need expert advice.

At my age "Getting Lucky" means walking into a room and remembering what I came In there for.

I have more friends I should send this to, but right now I can't remember their names.

Now, I'm wondering... did I send this to you, or did you send it to me?

===============

Thanks to Rod for this.

Thanksgiving is certainly an appropriate time to be thankful for all we have... but isn't that the reason it exists...???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Pulled an all nighter ...paid for it today.








Had a leisurely lunch at the Bowls club with family and walked home. Woke up at supper.
Ride tomorrow morning tho - this weather is too good to miss.

Being treated to a Canadian Thanksgiving tomorrow by a friend here. 🍽

The weather is so nice without rain and low wind might spend a day at Green Island




__





Green Island | Great Barrier Reef Tours | Full & Half Day Tours


Green Island Reef Cruises with the iconic Big Cat. Includes FREE Snorkel or GBB tour. Full or Half day in a tropical paradise. Book Direct




greenisland.com.au





Locals get the trip out for $66 and there is snorkeling from shore which I greatly prefer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning here. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al. Finally sunny here today and will have a high of 76f. Almost like summer.
When the dew has dried up I can start my lawn work.......man I miss condo living.
Marc did you see the BBall scores last night...only the Braves game seemed like a normal game score.

Will be having chicken instead of turkey this year......I’ve always wondered.....if you are not thankful do you have to work Monday?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Where did everyone go?



Out getting a turkey and a pumpkin maybe...??? 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Finally a long sleep ..7 hours + which is unusual at my age. Of course so is pulling an all nighter.
Gorgeous morning and a feel good story.
I love Randy's late night rock program on CBC.



> *After 45 years, Randy Bachman's cherished 1957 Gretsch guitar finally found — in Tokyo*
> 
> Rare 6120 Chet Atkins model was stolen from Toronto-area hotel in 1976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bachman is shown strumming his 1957 Gretsch guitar in the video for Lookin' Out for #1 in 1975. The guitar, which he had bought from Winnipeg Piano in the early 1960s, was stolen from a Toronto-area hotel in 1976. (Submitted by Randy Bachman)


fun read



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/bachman-1957-gretsch-guitar-found-tokyo-1.6206128


----------



## MacDoc

Neat topic on my motorcycle forum weekly contest had one of my best rides in a while getting it. Herberton only has 855 people but is home to 




__





THE WORLDS MOST UNIQUE MUSEUM | Herberton Spy & Camera Museum


A must see attraction on the Atherton Tableland, One Hours Drive From Cairns in Tropical North Queensland



www.spycameramuseum.com.au












Perfect riding day, left at 7.30 am ...quick ride up the Gillies with little traffic...stop at Herberton for museum pic and coffee and scones. Then back down the Palmerston which I've not done in a long time and enjoyed it. Home at 1 ish.
This made me laugh


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Where did everyone go?


Just busy, first bit of work out in the real world with lots of people in almost 2years, and really just need to stay offline a lot more.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Just busy, first bit of work out in the real world with lots of people in almost 2years, and really just need to stay offline a lot more.


Well, stay well and stay safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewing and thoughts of Sunday Brunch start to come to mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest I forget .............


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc......how about Bumbleberry filled crepes with a butter creme filling which just a tinge of Rum flavour......


----------



## Freddie_Biff

How about mini Twix bars Halloween-size? And a glass of milk.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> How about mini Twix bars Halloween-size? And a glass of milk.


Where’s the fun in that....... maybe a deep fried Mars bar.........


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> ...how about Bumbleberry filled crepes with a butter creme filling which just a tinge of Rum flavour......


Will that be with or without the Screech coffee someone mentioned the other day??:

Sounds like something pretty Thanksgiving impressive that would be well remembered.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Will that be with or without the Screech coffee someone mentioned the other day??:
> 
> Sounds like something pretty Thanksgiving impressive that would be well remembered.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Try these....








Berries & Cream Crêpes


If you haven't fallen completely in love with crepes yet, this easy recipe for Berries & Cream Crêpes is sure to do the trick.




catzinthekitchen.com


----------



## Moscool

Thanks giving eh? Not in this part of the world and the UK is out of frozen turkeys as many people expect that the fresh ones will not be available at Christmas!


----------



## groovetube

May have to go out and find one the old fashioned way!


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Well, stay well and stay safe, mon ami. Paix.


And you as well, and everyone else here.


----------



## pm-r

Moscool said:


> Thanks giving eh? Not in this part of the world and the UK is out of frozen turkeys as many people expect that the fresh ones will not be available at Christmas!


I would have thought that a goose or duck would be quite popular if turkeys weren't available.

And don't forget to keep the delicious goose fat for all your other cooking, and there certainly seems to be a lot of it from most gooses we have ever cooked. And actually quite delicious.

Certainly an over abundance of Canada Geese polluting most parks around the world that could use some culling.

And how about this or others like it:








My First Helping of Canada Goose


When my father called to say a friend of his had pulled up with the carcass of a freshly-killed goose—and that he planned to cook it for family dinner—I was more than a little hesitant




www.theatlantic.com





If nothing else there's always the _Colonel_'s KFC... 
Or sliced turkey breast from the deli and a can of gravy and cranberry sauce from the grocery shelves. 😏 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> May have to go out and find one the old fashioned way!


I am just curious, but have you ever had Wild Turkey, and if so how does it taste???

I must admit I have never seen one in my life and certainly never tasted one.



> _*Where do wild turkeys live in Canada?*
> Image result for where are wild turkeys found_
> Eastern wild turkeys (M. gallopavo silvestris) are found in southern Manitoba, Ontario and Quebec, while Merriam's wild turkey (M. gallopavo merriami) are found in southern British Columbia, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Moscool

Good article Patrick

Apparently my grandmother used to roast two geese at the beginning of the winter and that would provide the fat for the season. A standard size fat goose will only feed 6 people so it's a bit of a luxury. No hunting in London so I tend to buy them frozen. Of course chopped liver made with goose fat is vastly superior...


----------



## groovetube

Not much hunting here in downtown Toronto though there are few places in Toronto where they hunt each other I think.

we used to see a couple wild turkeys near a big city park near us, but come to think of it, I haven’t seen either of them this fall?


----------



## MacDoc

I almost had my head taken off by one exploding from the roadside in rural Quebec. I face planted into the tank and somehow it missed. 
Certainly over the last decades I've seen more north of Toronto, Halton Hills etc and commonly in rural PA and associated states.
As partner and I have mostly moved off meat turkey is rare but was nice when friends treated us to a Canadian Thanksgiving ( there is another expat in the group )
Dark turkey meat, gravy and stuffing with mashed and squash ...yum ...pumpkin and apple pie for desert. 

I can't say I've ever had roast goose tho foie gras on a rare occasion...a nasty tradition best consigned to out of favour.


----------



## MacDoc

Got the bike up on the paddock stand for some maintenance tomorrow morning when it is cooler.
Major shopping trip at the main shopping mall for Cairns...carts are designed so they roll onto the escalator and cannot be budged til they roll off. Clever that








Bit nerve racking when someone stands looking at their phone at the bottom...very hard to stop a loaded cart. Near miss today.

Had lovely mostly free meal at the Salt House courtesy of one of our trivia wins. Even with a $60 voucher we still spent $34 more.
Still we love the setting and the food was very good. We split a unique tiramisu for desert.
Lots of eateries along the boardwalk by the marina on Cairns Inlet ...and yes there are crocs in there on occasion.

















Tour boats, deep sea fishing excursions and helicopter rides all based here,


> Over 3 million tourists and other visitors arrived in Cairns in 2019. This figure includes 799,000 international visitors, over 1.1 million domestic overnight visitors and over 1.1 million domestic day trip visitors


The main port for Great Barrier Reef visits is Port Douglas 50 km north and a wicked good ride to get there. Likely where I'm heading tomorrow morning.








Home


Official page for Port Douglas and Daintree region in Tropical North Queensland. Find things to do in Port Douglas, Daintree and the Great Barrier Reef.




www.visitportdouglasdaintree.com




Even the Clintons enjoyed it


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> we used to see a couple wild turkeys near a big city park near us, but come to think of it, I haven’t seen either of them this fall?


There are several homeless people in the Victoria area near here who insist on camping out in some of their local parks as well as hanging about in some of the malls that some refer to as "turkeys", in the meantime it seems that Toronto has their own real genuine wild varieties living successfully downtown:








People Keep Spotting Wild Turkeys In The GTA & Some Are Getting Aggressive (VIDEO)


Don't feed the birds!




www.narcity.com





I've heard a lot of people who have moved out from Toronto insist a lot of the citizens there are just a bunch of turkeys so there doesn't seem to be any shortage of them in that area. 😏 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Happy Thanksgiving. No turkey for us today, since it is just the two of us. However, we are having a great free range chicken courtesy of a local farmer instead. Be thankful, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning all......any BT Marc.? Watched the Boston game last night....couldn’t stay up for the Giants....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all......any BT Marc.? Watched the Boston game last night....couldn’t stay up for the Giants....


You missed a great game, Rp.


----------



## Moscool

Greetings

Modest fare at this end: I spent the day compiling an index for a book we're releasing in December and it's skull-numbing. I'm up to G so I guess it's another 2-3 days of hard labour. Didn't get to eat until 9:30pm but still, I have standards so a small bavette (flank steak) with Montreal spice mix, accompanied by a sauteed cubed eggplant. And red wine!


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall is coming to this part of Nova Scotia.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Fall is coming to this part of Nova Scotia.


WOW!!!
Just gorgeous and beautiful. But it looks like it has arrived is there already. 😏 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> View attachment 94239
> 
> Fall is coming to this part of Nova Scotia.


Oh wow. Great shot!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!!
> Just gorgeous and beautiful. But it looks like it has arrived is there already. 😏
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


A few chilly nights started the change of color. The past few days have been sunny and in the low 20C range.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Oh wow. Great shot!


Thank you, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> I’ll have one, I could use one. I have both the furnace and tankless water going in today. They’re supposed to be here 9am it’s 9:45 and it’s almost second French press time!


Hey! Great minds... etc etc.. We have a tankless water heating system going in within the week here too! In addition a Scale Sweeper because we have very hard water here in Calgary but for a number of reasons don't want the chemical/salt softener.


----------



## groovetube

Very cool! Did they say what kind? They installed a Navien which is highly regarded. It works very well! New world for me.


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Yes, a lot of the larger windmills are a lot larger than most people realize.
> 
> This gives a rough idea on the length of a single blade can be:
> 
> View attachment 94219
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of mass when you get three such blades all mounted on a single tower. And some large bearings needed and involved...
> 
> We stopped by to look at some of the large windmills in southern Alberta on a trip there and they issued a lovely soft powerful. whoosh swoosh swoosh sound, but that was only when standing right underneath them.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yep - the family business sells those big bearings /slewing rings - need special equipment to move/handle them. These rings are also used widely in public transit - installed under the floors, connecting an articulating train car or bus chassis.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Very cool! Did they say what kind? They installed a Navien which is highly regarded. It works very well! New world for me.


 It's the same brand, but different model, because we have a different application. Navien NCB 240/110 Combi Boiler . The 110 side handles in-floor heating in the basement, while the 240 side handles the domestic supply.


----------



## groovetube

ah makes sense. We don't have in floor heating (sadly).


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> View attachment 94239
> 
> Fall is coming to this part of Nova Scotia.


Wow - the colour is fantastic.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> ah makes sense. We don't have in floor heating (sadly).


Yes, the in-floor heating is quite nice. 

I like how the expected service life of these tankless systems is up to 30 years. The economics show that these units pay for themselves in about 8-10 years (maybe sooner with today's energy prices). The noise reduction and the extra space are bonuses. 
The plumbing company rep was saying that the warranty term on hot water tanks is continually being forced down and that two other developments are expected for homeowners in the next 10 years. 1. That insurance companies will begin to offer premium discount incentives for those homes that have a tankless system and/or water damage coverage limitations for those homes with tanked systems. and 2. Only tankless systems will be allowed in new home builds.


----------



## groovetube

Interesting. My main motivation was, space, and of course in my case the near silent operation. Energy savings is a big bonus and when they removed my tank they said the cold water inlet just fell off it was so corroded. I was apparently not far from a big flood. One of the big reasons I was really antsy getting this done really.


----------



## KC4

Eeesh.
I am antsy too. Our tank is on its 11th year of service, so it is definitely time to retire the big ol' double wide/double duty unit. I'm sincerely hoping that it hangs in there until it gets replaced. So glad it's not me who has to lug this (no doubt) calcium and lime filled double wide up the stairs and out of the house. The plumber had better bring two big helpers.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I thought about tankless but couldn’t get a consensus on good or bad around here. We are in a “flood risk area” here so that is reflected in our insurance. 10 years from now if I’m still around I might have to go tankless...as it will be the gas used to heat that will be key going forward.....or electricity.......


----------



## MacDoc

There is no feelgood thread on here ...hope it's okay to post up the occasional day brightener ....this one should resonate with Dr G

How one teacher can make a difference ....a lasting one...



> *A moment that changed me*: Patrick Stewart on the teacher who spotted his talent – and saved him
> I skipped the 11-plus and was failing at school. Then I met Cecil Dormand, the extraordinary English teacher who transformed my life for ever




















A moment that changed me: Patrick Stewart on the teacher who spotted his talent – and saved him


I skipped the 11-plus and was failing at school. Then I met Cecil Dormand, the extraordinary English teacher who transformed my life for ever




www.theguardian.com


----------



## MacDoc

As promised ...coloured leaves in the tropics....new growth not dying leaves.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Morning all. I thought about tankless but couldn’t get a consensus on good or bad around here. We are in a “flood risk area” here so that is reflected in our insurance. 10 years from now if I’m still around I might have to go tankless...as it will be the gas used to heat that will be key going forward.....or electricity.......


It's a couple more thousand to install initially. But the thing is, they only last 10 years at best. Tough call, but a tank is still a decent choice especially if you dont plan on being there that long.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> There is no feelgood thread on here ...hope it's okay to post up the occasional day brightener ....this one should resonate with Dr G
> 
> How one teacher can make a difference ....a lasting one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment that changed me: Patrick Stewart on the teacher who spotted his talent – and saved him
> 
> 
> I skipped the 11-plus and was failing at school. Then I met Cecil Dormand, the extraordinary English teacher who transformed my life for ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


An excellent way to start the day. Thank you, David. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is another good way to start the day. Enjoy.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 
Coffee sounds great. 

I'm planning on finishing up my fall canning and freezing today. All tomato theme. So It'll be pasta sauce, salsa and soup. Plenty for everyone.


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> As promised ...coloured leaves in the tropics....new growth not dying leaves.
> View attachment 94244


Nice. That's like our mountain ash - new growth is near white and gradually greens up as it matures.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. High of 27c here with thunderstorms......hoping for a Giant’s win tonight....might watch some of it. I’m a bit behind on my Two-Chord-Tuesday piece this week. I have followers in the U.K., Canada, and Georgia down south. It’s hard to keep track some days I’ll have to do a catch up post. It is amazing how many two chord songs there are out there.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> As promised ...coloured leaves in the tropics....new growth not dying leaves.


That looks just the same as our local Piris in our late spring that goes from cream to red for the new growth.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, there is no joy in Mudville .............. or in SF or in Pinegrove, NS. The Giants lost 2-1. Still, Life goes on and coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, there is no joy in Mudville .............. or in SF or in Pinegrove, NS. The Giants lost 2-1. Still, Life goes on and coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc, I watched it till the 4th. In a way it ended fittingly.....not that the Dodgers won but you knew there would be some type of controversy to end it.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, there is no joy in Mudville .............. or in SF or in Pinegrove, NS. The Giants lost 2-1. Still, Life goes on and coffee is brewing.


I cannot believe it's almost Halloween and the 2021 World Series has finally come to an end, and how did the US-only _*World Series* even get such a misappropriate name???


- Patrick
=======_


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I cannot believe it's almost Halloween and the 2021 World Series has finally come to an end, and how did the US-only _*World Series* even get such a misappropriate name???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======_


Hi Patrick we are only the league series now…the World Series will come when the champions of each league begin to play each other. There is a mixed belief on where the WS got its name. The common belief is it was called such as it was sponsored by the New York World newspaper….but it is also true that with the emergence of professional sports and its patriotic bent the owners actually meant champions of the world….the NHL used to call the Stanley Cup winners World Champions but don’t anymore….the NFL still calls the champs World Champions…so we could say the Grey Cup champs are World champions….the fact they only have one league and play in one country might colour that a bit.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick we are only the league series now…the World Series will come when the champions of each league begin to play each other.


Good grief... as I recall correctly, the World Series were being played in the first or second week of September when we went back to school.

Thanks for the info, as you can tell I don't follow Sports at all, except maybe a small bit of soccer or tennis.

The news sports highlights covering baseball is enough for me for any others, but I don't bother watching any of the hockey fights stuff. Not even News sports highlights. It's a Pity as it used to be a nice game to watch before all the fighting started, and that was many years ago now.

In the days when I did watch hockey games, we only had a black and white TV and the c r t tube had a black burn-in mark in the middle of the screen which made it look like a hockey puck and made watching the games quite difficult to see what was actually happening.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Did anyone catch this master thief at work ?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448476556670689281
Bird singing, clear skies, a lovely 21 on the deck at 5.30 am


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Did anyone catch this master thief at work ?


Just brilliant!!! 😏 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet start to the weekend. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A quiet start to the weekend. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Good Morning All
Hope everybody is OK, Slow start today - quite cool and wet outside.

Have to get busy soon, clean things up, ready for the snow season.
Have to pull the mower deck off the tractor and lub the blower, mount that on.

Leaves turning already, tomatoes all finished, squash is next.

Well, another summer gone, soon be back to inside projects

I'll have a cup of your famous coffee Marc, if I may.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> Hope everybody is OK, Slow start today - quite cool and wet outside.
> 
> Have to get busy soon, clean things up, ready for the snow season.
> Have to pull the mower deck off the tractor and lub the blower, mount that on.
> 
> Leaves turning already, tomatoes all finished, squash is next.
> 
> Well, another summer gone, soon be back to inside projects
> 
> I'll have a cup of your famous coffee Marc, if I may.


Morning, Bill. Coffee coming right up.


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> Hope everybody is OK, Slow start today - quite cool and wet outside.
> 
> Have to get busy soon, clean things up, ready for the snow season.
> Have to pull the mower deck off the tractor and lub the blower, mount that on.
> 
> Leaves turning already, tomatoes all finished, squash is next.
> 
> Well, another summer gone, soon be back to inside projects
> 
> I'll have a cup of your famous coffee Marc, if I may.


Morning Bill....just wondering when you usually get your first shot of snow....when I lived in Bowmanville it was around Grey Cup time....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Bill. Coffee coming right up.


Morning Marc, some BT if you have it please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, some BT if you have it please.


Coming right up, Rp.
Our first snow is around Christmas/Boxing Day.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coming right up, Rp.
> Our first snow is around Christmas/Boxing Day.


We are somewhat like that in Windsor, but I’ve been outside BBQ-ing in a T shirt in Feb here....then some days we have -45c....it’s strange here winter wise. I’ve driven from London, Ont which is snowbound to Windsor....which has no snow.....


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rps said:


> We are somewhat like that in Windsor, but I’ve been outside BBQ-ing in a T shirt in Feb here....then some days we have -45c....it’s strange here winter wise. I’ve driven from London, Ont which is snowbound to Windsor....which has no snow.....


Hi Again People
First snow?
Depends
We are subject to lake effect snow streams here.
Cold air blowing from the north over open water gives us a generous dump.
Otherwise Orangeville (20 minutes west of us) could be buried and we get nothing.
and of course, a 2" blizzard forecast for Toronto, is not even real - a mythical event!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Hi Again People
> First snow?
> Depends
> We are subject to lake effect snow streams here.
> Cold air blowing from the north over open water gives us a generous dump.
> Otherwise Orangeville (20 minutes west of us) could be buried and we get nothing.
> and of course, a 2" blizzard forecast for Toronto, is not even real - a mythical event!


RMR: Special Report on Toronto Snow - YouTube


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> RMR: Special Report on Toronto Snow - YouTube


@ Dr.G - nice one!


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> @ Dr.G - nice one!


+1. Well done.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> +1. Well done.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Sooooooooooo true……..


----------



## MacDoc

Perfect tropical morning at sunrise  - even the kookaburras are about. 22 and not a breath of wind. My partners mum is 95 today so a party on the go.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> My partners mum is 95 today so a party on the go.



Congratulations and Happy Birthday Wishes to the Grand Old Lady. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Perfect tropical morning at sunrise  - even the kookaburras are about. 22 and not a breath of wind. My partners mum is 95 today so a party on the go.


Give my congrats........how lovely!


----------



## Rps

Morning all, looks like I have the keys this morning. So we have a hot pot of French Vanilla coffee on with warm Chelsea Buns.......takers......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, looks like I have the keys this morning. So we have a hot pot of French Vanilla coffee on with warm Chelsea Buns.......takers......


I shall be your #1 taker this morning, Rp. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I shall be your #1 taker this morning, Rp. Merci, mon ami.


My Braves came through last night.....nail biter....you do not want to loose home advantage to a team like the Dodgers.


----------



## groovetube

Was working, out of town shows this week, first in almost 2 years. What a crazy experience after all that time.

coffee sure tastes good this morning


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Was working, out of town shows this week, first in almost 2 years. What a crazy experience after all that time.
> 
> coffee sure tastes good this morning


Great! What was the hardest adjustment....the actually going to the show and setup or the crowd...watching and noise?


----------



## groovetube

All of the above. Both nice theatres, one was both audience and live streamed, really nice venues. Just jarring in many respects I guess. But knowing everyone in the building is vaccinated, makes it a little less concerning. Felt great. I don’t really expect things to really pick up until spring however, the industry is still trying to rebuild.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> All of the above. Both nice theatres, one was both audience and live streamed, really nice venues. Just jarring in many respects I guess. But knowing everyone in the building is vaccinated, makes it a little less concerning. Felt great. I don’t really expect things to really pick up until spring however, the industry is still trying to rebuild.


My thoughts as well.


----------



## Moscool

Greetings from sunny Provence. Last week was all central heating and extra layers. Today we had lunch on the terrace in shirt sleeves. Go figure. No complaints!


----------



## MacDoc

A tropical Bday present showed up on the bedpost








Since returned safely to the rain forest aka backyard ...we carried him out on the pillow he was on and he was quite patient then took a 2 meter leap to nearest greenery

Lovely ride again up the Gillies and took it easy as little traffic and no rush.
27 at 10 am even high up on the tableland at Ravenshoe- was good to get out early …no choice these days. Even the wind turbines were idle so little wind.
Having coffee and a pie at
https://www.ravenshoehighlandbakery.com.auThink I'll have bday treat too.

i like this style donut 








Lots of locals munching pie and having morning coffee....it's 10 amd on a Monday and the place is packed. That's Austrialian pie which is a fast food staple everywhere - mostly a meat pie with variations. Hot and fresh ...yum
Better mouthfeel than a burger when fresh ( burgers here are marginal and decent ones too $$)
Pies are generally $5
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meat_pie_(Australia_and_New_Zealand)


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> A tropical Bday present showed up on the bedpost
> View attachment 94248
> 
> Since returned safely to the rain forest aka backyard ...we carried him out on the pillow he was on and he was quite patient then took a 2 meter leap to nearest greenery
> 
> Lovely ride again up the Gillies and took it easy as little traffic and no rush.
> 27 at 10 am even high up on the tableland at Ravenshoe- was good to get out early …no choice these days. Even the wind turbines were idle so little wind.
> Having coffee and a pie at
> https://www.ravenshoehighlandbakery.com.auThink I'll have bday treat too.
> 
> i like this style donut
> View attachment 94249
> 
> Lots of locals munching pie and having morning coffee....it's 10 amd on a Monday and the place is packed. That's Austrialian pie which is a fast food staple everywhere - mostly a meat pie with variations. Hot and fresh ...yum
> Better mouthfeel than a burger when fresh ( burgers here are marginal and decent ones too $$)
> Pies are generally $5
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meat_pie_(Australia_and_New_Zealand)


I’ll take two of the pies please!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Anyone care for some coffee to go with those Australian pies?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Anyone care for some coffee to go with those Australian pies?


Morning Marc, some BT please if you have some. Braves Dodgers will be interesting….what do you think….homer series?


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Anyone care for some coffee to go with those Australian pies?


I think a glass (or two) of Australian wine would go well with the pies.

Just watch out for the alligators!


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Lots of locals munching pie and having morning coffee....


The various donuts and pies look delicious...

I would really like to try some of their meat pies as we find it difficult to find really good flavorful English type meat pies locally.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, some BT please if you have some. Braves Dodgers will be interesting….what do you think….homer series?


Whatever, let's just hope LA loses the rest of the games. We shall see.


----------



## groovetube

Too many sweets already on the tables. Got fed extremely well this weekend. Need to keep it light for a few.


----------



## MacDoc

I'm not a drinker ...but I've been told

October 19th is the International Gin Tonic day. Cheers.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> October 19th is the International Gin Tonic day. Cheers.



Hmmm...??? I'm not sure where you read that, but the Google search seems to indicate that it is celebrated all over the calendar, but October 19th it is definitely not mentioned as one of them.





__





International Gin Tonic day - Google Search






www.google.com





Not many that I know would be drinking gin in the northern hemisphere!!! But maybe down under things might be different... 😏 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

a misguided poster perhaps... it's a rather weird forum. At your peril




__





rationalskepticism.org • Rational Skepticism Forum


rationalskepticism.org seeks to promote open and reasonable discussion to support free thinking and free people. The path to free thought is through questioning, learning from, and understanding ourselves, others, and our universe.




www.rationalskepticism.org




It's a warm 29 at 6pm as we wander down to Trivia at the local bowls club.

*Edge Hill Bowls Club Cairns*
https://www.edgehillbowls.com.au

Established in 1953, the Edge Hill Bowls Club, nestled in the foothills of the rainforest covered Whitfield Range and central to the village and our ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some early morning coffee is brewing as I prepare to watch the sun rise in the east. Later.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some early morning coffee is brewing as I prepare to watch the sun rise in the east. Later.


Morning Marc......a bit tired after watching the Sox game.....those things go on for hours it seems.....may need a double shot of BT. Did some lawn work yesterday and will finish today once the dew burns off......boring I know.


----------



## Rps

New toys are like fresh and warm donuts....you have one and can’t help wanting another...









Yamaha - THR10II 20W Desktop Modeling Amp with Bluetooth


Yamaha - THR10II 20W Desktop Modeling Amp with Bluetooth




www.long-mcquade.com





Been drooling over this for awhile............haven’t pushed the button yet but can feel the twinges in my fingers....


----------



## groovetube

I have way waaaay too many toys as it is but I couldn’t help toss a simple akai mpc pad unit for a little bit of midi fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy


Morning Marc, a double please. Watched my Braves and some of Boston last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, a double please. Watched my Braves and some of Boston last night.


I am rooting for the Red Sox and then the Braves to take it all this year.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> I am rooting for the Red Sox and then the Braves to take it all this year.


Sadly I think the Dodgers are going to take the NL....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A cup of coffee should help get us all started on our day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy morning outside, so I shall take my coffee out on the deck. Enjoy.


----------



## groovetube

Coffee is extra tasty this morning not much sleep. RP did you buy that amp yet?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> A balmy morning outside, so I shall take my coffee out on the deck. Enjoy.


Sunny today, i’ll Have a BT please Marc.....maybe two after last nights loss by the Braves......it’s happening again!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Coffee is extra tasty this morning not much sleep. RP did you buy that amp yet?


Not yet Groove, I’m waiting to road test it first...


----------



## Rps

My sister forwarded this post to me....I thought it worth sharing...

If you are ever lost while hiking, get stranded with a broken down car, etc and you notice your cell phone is either low on juice or has no signal, here is a tip that very well may save your life. 
Change the voicemail on your phone to a message that gives your approximate location, the time, the date, your situation (lost, out of gas, car broken down, injured, etc) and any special instructions such as you are staying with the car, you are walking toward a town, etc.... The best part of this is that even if your cell phone dies or stops working, voicemail still works, so anyone calling your phone looking for you will hear the message and know where to find you or where to send help.


----------



## groovetube

That’s brilliant. Wonder if that’ll make it into the b movies


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> That’s brilliant. Wonder if that’ll make it into the b movies


Sadly for me, people seldom call me....unless you are from a call centre.....


----------



## groovetube

Apparently my ducts need cleaning a lot. And then some unintelligible messages the odd time in a language I can’t decipher.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Apparently my ducts need cleaning a lot. And then some unintelligible messages the odd time in a language I can’t decipher.


You don’t mention duct cleaning here...a while ago the call centre calls were so bad they actually made the news...people were enraged here...I literally took 12 to 15 calls a day ...and the issue was they used a spoofer so you never got the same phone number twice ...it was just wild here......


----------



## groovetube

That’s just wrong. I never answer my phone unless I know the number. A couple times I was in my studio and had a mic with a harmonizer handy. I think I freaked out one of them, it sounds like poltergeist answered the phone.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> A couple times I was in my studio and had a mic with a harmonizer handy. I think I freaked out one of them, it sounds like poltergeist answered the phone.



LOL that would be great to record and leave on your answering machine.

A friend used to have a recording that answered calls with "Kelly's Pool Hall and Bar, Kelly speaking", but for some strange reason he changed it when he could hear many of the callers that would start asking "Oh, is Kelly in or available???"

- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

My answering machine messages were well known in the days of those cassette jobbies and often played in music stores over the PA. It was great fun but somehow the fun isn’t the same with iPhones really.


----------



## talonracer

Hey folks. I'll kindly take that offer of coffee, Dr G.

Been dealing with the loss of my dad for the last year. As an only child it's been a lot to deal with, emotionally, financially and even physically as there's a lot of material goods at his house. My dad was basically my only parent, and my best friend. At the beginning of the month my grandma passed away. She lived a wonderfully long, full life - but still, it's hard to deal with some times. Just over a week after that, I got a phone call that my mother had died. We weren't close and hadn't spoken in years, but it hit me a lot harder than I expected.

I know it's the circle of life and etc etc etc, but it doesn't make it any easier to cope with. Anyone have some whisky to cheer up my coffee with?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> My answering machine messages were well known in the days of those cassette jobbies and often played in music stores over the PA. It was great fun but somehow the fun isn’t the same with iPhones really.


I made a cool answering machine song in the style of the Beach Boys back in the cassette days, but sadly the technology for recording messages has gotten worse instead of better over the years.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Hey folks. I'll kindly take that offer of coffee, Dr G.
> 
> Been dealing with the loss of my dad for the last year. As an only child it's been a lot to deal with, emotionally, financially and even physically as there's a lot of material goods at his house. My dad was basically my only parent, and my best friend. At the beginning of the month my grandma passed away. She lived a wonderfully long, full life - but still, it's hard to deal with some times. Just over a week after that, I got a phone call that my mother had died. We weren't close and hadn't spoken in years, but it hit me a lot harder than I expected.
> 
> I know it's the circle of life and etc etc etc, but it doesn't make it any easier to cope with. Anyone have some whisky to cheer up my coffee with?


TR, I am truly sorry to hear this. A family loss is indeed difficult to deal with.


----------



## Peterweb

talonracer said:


> Hey folks. I'll kindly take that offer of coffee, Dr G.
> 
> Been dealing with the loss of my dad for the last year. As an only child it's been a lot to deal with, emotionally, financially and even physically as there's a lot of material goods at his house. My dad was basically my only parent, and my best friend. At the beginning of the month my grandma passed away. She lived a wonderfully long, full life - but still, it's hard to deal with some times. Just over a week after that, I got a phone call that my mother had died. We weren't close and hadn't spoken in years, but it hit me a lot harder than I expected.
> 
> I know it's the circle of life and etc etc etc, but it doesn't make it any easier to cope with. Anyone have some whisky to cheer up my coffee with?


That's one bad year for you. It is always difficult for those left behind. I'll be thinking of you with my next glass of scotch.


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> Hey folks. I'll kindly take that offer of coffee, Dr G.
> 
> Been dealing with the loss of my dad for the last year. As an only child it's been a lot to deal with, emotionally, financially and even physically as there's a lot of material goods at his house. My dad was basically my only parent, and my best friend. At the beginning of the month my grandma passed away. She lived a wonderfully long, full life - but still, it's hard to deal with some times. Just over a week after that, I got a phone call that my mother had died. We weren't close and hadn't spoken in years, but it hit me a lot harder than I expected.
> 
> I know it's the circle of life and etc etc etc, but it doesn't make it any easier to cope with. Anyone have some whisky to cheer up my coffee with?


Hey TR, So sorry to hear that this hit you all in quick succession.. That is a lot to deal with - hang in there.

The first year is the hardest. The first Birthday, Anniversary, holiday , etc, _without_ a loved one, is an adjustment and struggle.


----------



## KC4

As I mentioned earlier, we just had our old hot water tank yanked and a tankless instant heat system installed. 

Happy to report that it's working great - very pleased with it. As Tim said, it's noticeably more quiet. It seems to take a few additional seconds for the hot water to reach the upper floor, but once it gets to temp, it stays there....forever. 

Another bonus that I didn't know about before it was explained as a future option: My unit can be connected to a fan-coil unit instead of a conventional furnace and it can heat the top two floors as well as slab heating and domestic water supply. Triple duty... no upgrade (just piping) required. Woot! 

No opinion on the efficacy of the Scale Sweeper yet. It's operating, but so far I don't really feel a difference in the water. It's more about what doesn't get left behind over time. 

The other plumbing work I had done at the same time was to switch out a kitchen faucet that had started to break-down. For replacement, I chose a Delta faucet with a newer Spray-Guard technology. So far, I'm really liking it too. I was always so annoyed how my old faucet, especially while using the multi-jet spray to clean food off dishes, would also back-spray fine drops of water for a couple of feet in every direction, including on me. Grrr. Constantly wiping everything down. If my guests sitting at my counter didn't have a shower before they arrived, they certainly had one before they left. Now I have a more forceful _single_ water jet contained within a dome of water. The back-spray now is mostly contained by the dome, and the single jet of water is so powerful, I rarely have to scrape anything. Great invention. Wasn't very expensive either.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> No opinion on the efficacy of the Scale Sweeper yet. It's operating, but so far I don't really feel a difference in the water. It's more about what doesn't get left behind over time.


As I understand how the Scale Sweeper works, it can take some accumulated time for the full benefits to be appreciated,

If you haven't done so already, you could read about it here, and maybe some other sites:








Water conditioner and Hard Water Treatment - SCALESWEEPER


SCALESWEEPER attacks hard waterto prevent and reduce limescale caused by hard water. water descaler, electronic water descaler, electronic water conditioner




scalesweeper.com





The other choice would be to install a water softener that would pretty well start working immediately and assuming you want to avoid the various laborious finicky pump and solution descaling methods.

I would have thought that a water softener would almost be mandatory in Calgary, especially considering all the benefits it can provide to improve the general water hardness there and can be a great help to one's general health and skin.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Hang in there, talonracer. Sounds like you’ve had some setbacks to deal with.


----------



## groovetube

talonracer said:


> Hey folks. I'll kindly take that offer of coffee, Dr G.
> 
> Been dealing with the loss of my dad for the last year. As an only child it's been a lot to deal with, emotionally, financially and even physically as there's a lot of material goods at his house. My dad was basically my only parent, and my best friend. At the beginning of the month my grandma passed away. She lived a wonderfully long, full life - but still, it's hard to deal with some times. Just over a week after that, I got a phone call that my mother had died. We weren't close and hadn't spoken in years, but it hit me a lot harder than I expected.
> 
> I know it's the circle of life and etc etc etc, but it doesn't make it any easier to cope with. Anyone have some whisky to cheer up my coffee with?


really sorry to hear that. Ive lost all but my father who isn't well and we aren't sure how long either, it changes your perspective lets say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A time to reflect upon all we have, especially upon the people in our lives and those we have lost. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Morning! 
Yes, a fortifying beverage of choice raised in honour of all our loved ones to all would be appropriate. 
Going to attempt to finish my yard/garden clean-up today...yesterday was filled with steady rain - I admit to being somewhat of a fair-weather gardener. I'm definitely not a mudder. 
Hope everyone has a pleasant Sunday.


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> I would have thought that a water softener would almost be mandatory in Calgary, especially considering all the benefits it can provide to improve the general water hardness there and can be a great help to one's general health and skin.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thanks Patrick,
Yes, most of Calgary and area has _very_ hard water. The plumber said that the Scale Sweeper will do "something" but whether it will do "enough" was somewhat in doubt. Sort of like putting out a forest fire with a small garden hose.
Time will tell. We've lived with hard water for decades and the Scale Sweeper was inexpensive...so it's not a big deal if it doesn't do much.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Morning!
> Yes, a fortifying beverage of choice raised in honour of all our loved ones to all would be appropriate.
> Going to attempt to finish my yard/garden clean-up today...yesterday was filled with steady rain - I admit to being somewhat of a fair-weather gardener. I'm definitely not a mudder.
> Hope everyone has a pleasant Sunday.


One thing about renting a home by the lake in the Fall ........... we can enjoy the view and not worry about the leaves.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> One thing about renting a home by the lake in the Fall ........... we can enjoy the view and not worry about the leaves.
> View attachment 94263


I certainly don’t miss raking up 41 bags of leaves each year….


----------



## MacDoc

Nice ride upto Mossman ( 70 km north along the Pacfic) and a very tasty brunch - mexican style with chicken salad with local veg including tomatoes and pineapple plus an Iced coffee.









Tropical trees shed constantly so one of my new found assigned chores is to leaf blow the pavement and guernie it ( spray wash ) as the leaf litter stains. I have many mostly fond memories of raking fall leaves in Ontario into huge piles and jumping in them.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I guess I have the keys today so we have freshly brewed coffee on and around lunch time.....in honour of my Braves getting into the World Series.....warm Georgia Peach Cobbler with a slightly rummed whipped cream topping.....takers


----------



## Dr.G.

This day is often referred to as St Crispin's day because of the St. Crispin's Day Speech in Shakespeare's play Henry V, calling the soldiers who would fight on the day a "band of brothers".


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> This day is often referred to as St Crispin's day because of the St. Crispin's Day Speech in Shakespeare's play Henry V, calling the soldiers who would fight on the day a "band of brothers".


Fitting that St. Crispin is the patron Saint of cobblers, probably not the peach kind.....you think ole Will got confused...I mean with the Battle of Agincourt there must have been some lost soles.............


----------



## groovetube

No upcoming shows for a bit so I can eat and get a tummy roll for a bit! Bring on the sweets.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> warm Georgia Peach Cobbler with a slightly rummed whipped cream topping.....takers


Definitely put me on the list... It sounds delicious... and I'm glad to hear your Braves were victorious, so you can have a good shot of that rum if there is any left over to help celebrate...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to go along with all of those sweets. Enjoy


----------



## MacDoc

Mmmmm peach cobbler . 🍽 
..night all 9.30 pm and we got thumped at Trivia night.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning all, 
Peach cobbler and coffee does sound great. 

Ziggy and I just returned home from a guest appearance at the local preschool. He and his colouring page were a hit.


----------



## groovetube

Bet the kids loved it! Today was teaching day. I had a young student return last week, have t seen him since the start of the pandemic, he’s had a pretty rough time. But somehow I reached him and his mom emailed that she hadn’t seen him this happy a while. I sometimes wonder if I should be paying them to teach.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Bet the kids loved it! Today was teaching day. I had a young student return last week, have t seen him since the start of the pandemic, he’s had a pretty rough time. But somehow I reached him and his mom emailed that she hadn’t seen him this happy a while. I sometimes wonder if I should be paying them to teach.


You must be a fine teacher, gt. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. OtHD coffee is brewing.


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> You must be a fine teacher, gt. Kudos.


I didn’t plan on it, never thought I could or wanted to even. I look forward to that now more then some shows these days. Well may be that the pandemic anxiety speaking but teaching and passing on my near 40 years of playing and touring is very satisfying. As this pandemic lifts more I’m planning on adding several more days of it.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, if I can toss my two cents in....I believe teaching is a calling.....sometimes with all the noise of life around us we hear it late.....


----------



## Rps

A teacher's story :

A teacher is explaining biology to her 4th grade students. "Human beings are the only animals that stutter,' she says.

A little girl raised her hand.'I had a kitty-cat who stuttered.'

The teacher, knowing how precious some of these stories could become, asked the girl to describe the incident.

"Well," she began, 'I was in the back yard with my kitty and the Rottweiler that lives next door got a running start and before we knew it, he jumped over the fence into our yard!'

That must've been scary,' said the teacher.

'It sure was,' said the little girl.

'My kitty raised her back, went "Ffffff!, Ffffff!, FfffffF," but before she could say 'F--- off !,' the Rottweiler ate her!

The teacher had to leave the room.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang,

I hope all are well. An OtHD coffee would be most appreciated. It will help me tackle the abundance of tasks, large and small that I have planned to accomplish today. One of them is to create and stage a Halloween treat hunt around the house for the grandkids. Like last year, they will not be going trick-or-treating door to door. This provides the fun (and the treats) without the risk.


----------



## groovetube

Trying to figure out what an otHD coffee is… what am I missing?

I bought a couple new toys, a midi keyboard and an mpc midi drum pad, and wasting a TON of time with all the sounds.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> Trying to figure out what an otHD coffee is… what am I missing?
> ...
> I bought a couple new toys, a midi keyboard and an mpc midi drum pad, and wasting a TON of time with all the sounds.



I think we are both missing access to Marc's secret *Acronyms database list... *or maybe some east coast slang abbreviation...* 😏 *

BYW: I hope no one accuses you of playing around with your new G-strings... I'm a bit surprised you haven't had the use of such toys before... They sound like fun...

Do Macs still have access to the free Roland sounds that used to come with or be available to the earlier Power PC and G3 and G4 etc. models???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think we are both missing access to Marc's secret *Acronyms database list... *or maybe some east coast slang abbreviation...* 😏 *
> 
> BYW: I hope no one accuses you of playing around with your new G-strings... I'm a bit surprised you haven't had the use of such toys before... They sound like fun...
> 
> Do Macs still have access to the free Roland sounds that used to come with or be available to the earlier Power PC and G3 and G4 etc. models???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


OtHD = Over the Hump Day (aka Wednesday)


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Post OtHD coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Post OtHD coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


An interesting treatment of your posted image of a new Macbook and its camera notch is showing unusual display behaviour in my browser this morning.

How did you manage that???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 

Ziggy and I are back from our playschool visit this morning. This time he was "dressed up" in his dragon wings.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> An interesting treatment of your posted image of a new Macbook and its camera notch is showing unusual display behaviour in my browser this morning.
> 
> How did you manage that???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


A friend just posted the image on Facebook and I copied it.


----------



## MacDoc

Speaking of coffee....overdue at 8 am on a quiet tropical morning ....quiet now the bat squabbling is over ...just some doves cooing.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Started watching Squid Game for the third time, this time dubbed so the wife would pay attention. Definitely prefer it in the original Korean with subtitles. Awesome story though. Also watched the Dave Chapelle special that aroused so much controversy. I think many of the viewers miss the nuance. Dave is a very smart comedian and his observational comedy is excellent IMHO. Not everyone’s cup of tea, perhaps.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Bit tired this morning for some reason....probably a reaction to knowing I’ll be watching the ball game tonight....in preparation maybe I should have a double of BT please Marc.


----------



## Rps

Okay, we better make that a triple.... from Reuters article in today’s Toronto sun...

“Words matter, and baseball’s ‘bullpens’ devalue talented players and mock the misery of sensitive animals,” the group said in a statement on Thursday.
“PETA is encouraging Major League Baseball (MLB) coaches, announcers, players, and fans to change up their language and embrace the ‘arm barn’ instead.”

Must be a slow day in Wokeville for PETA.....by the way, aren’t “barns” where they keep poultry in industrial farms....

For those who wish to know, the term is attributed to writer O. Caylor of the Cincinnati Enquirer in the late 1800...there are many opinions as to the term’s derivation.

In old ball parks the “pen” was were the cheapest seats were...and people were herded in like cattle....as many of the fans were males....bull pen. The Polo Grounds had a section that was a cattle yard...thus bull pen.....a rider on this is attributed to Casey Stengel ....that’s where relief pitchers were shooting the bull....popular belief is also attributed to Bull Durham a tobacco company who had signs in that area..... to be honest I don’t think we will definitively know how that area became called the bull pen.


----------



## groovetube

I somehow suspect that ball clubs aren’t interested in what PETA has to say. Too much other things on the menu for controversy at the moment!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I somehow suspect that ball clubs aren’t interested in what PETA has to say. Too much other things on the menu for controversy at the moment!


True dat!


----------



## MacDoc

This very current hour long tour of where I live ( in a tiny corner in the wet tropics by the Great Barrier Reef )





This covers the whole country in highlights... Australia is 90% the size of the US with only 25m people.
choose the top quality using Brave browser
You can use Chrome too but may get ads


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some hot coffee to get up up and about on a chilly morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some hot coffee to get up up and about on a chilly morning. Enjoy.


I’ll have a double please Marc. Rainy and cold here ....


----------



## Dr.G.

Coming right up, Rp. Foggy and 10C here at noon.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 

Snow and -4C here. Coffee and toast would be appropriate.


----------



## MacDoc

Sun just risen ...23 C now and made my morning tea, fresh bread, butter and bitey cheese to perfection. We've found a sourdough we really like if we can get there early enough before they sell out.








Going to 33 feeling like 36 later. Full tropical sun which has amazing power and no wind so can hear the birds for a long way. Very good sleep from 10 pm to 6am which is unusual and very welcome.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Watched the Frighteners tonight with my oldest (24). A horror/comedy film from 1996 with Michael J. Fox. Hadn’t seen it twenty plus years. Lots of fun! Last week it was Carrie and before that Chucky and Nightmare on Elm Street. Halloween’s kind of a big deal around here.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.....sunny and cool here today....and will be dry for tonight. Watched the WS last night.....hoping the Braves can win tonight but the Stro’s must have left a dozen men on base....not good for the Stro’s but not good for the Braves either.....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> *... hoping the Braves can win tonight* but the Stro’s must have left a dozen men on base....


For shame, spending Halloween playing baseball in the evening... They should be at home with the kids celebrating the festivities... 😏


----------



## Rps




----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> View attachment 94284


Hey! Does that jive with the new forum rules? LOL


----------



## groovetube

No asses allowed!


----------



## groovetube

Oop. I guess they are!


----------



## Peterweb

Cartoon is OK. Now if it was a pic of a butt.......


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> No asses allowed!


You said ass!


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again after a day of internet problems. The joy of living in rural NS


----------



## MacDoc

Tea and home made rumpsteak pie for brunch. 🍽 My fav tea house near Millaa Millaa.








HOME | Falls Teahouse







www.fallsteahouse.com.au












I'm stuffed - they've upped their prices but also upped the presentation and size.








Tasty red cabbage salad and an Anzac cookie with the tea. Hobbits have the right idea. Second breakfast.
11 am and 27 - not bad now when riding - but going 33 feels like 36 later. First time we put on AC last evening to clear the air a bit.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Back again after a day of internet problems. The joy of living in rural NS


Life in the boonies, mon ami!


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Tea and home made rumpsteak pie for brunch. 🍽 My fav tea house near Millaa Millaa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOME | Falls Teahouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fallsteahouse.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94285
> 
> I'm stuffed - they've upped their prices but also upped the presentation and size.
> View attachment 94286
> 
> Tasty red cabbage salad and an Anzac cookie with the tea. Hobbits have the right idea. Second breakfast.
> 11 am and 27 - not bad now when riding - but going 33 feels like 36 later. First time we put on AC last evening to clear the air a bit.


Gotta tell ya, I’m jealous.....looks lovely.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, my Braves lost last night and the sun is still shining.....who knew.. it is a sad day indeed as I have run out of Butter Toffee coffee at home and I have to order more as it is not found in stores......I’m being tortured by having to drink the seed of the demon....instant coffee.....Ora pro nobis..


----------



## MacDoc

My clients live vicariously ....not a few have departed the big city for the boonies as connectivity improves. Some rain last night and mellow cooler day with a nice breeze and little sun.


----------



## groovetube

We talk about cashing out of the downtown house and heading out quite often. Both of our careers have us downtown, but increasingly that becomes less an issue. We may choose to be near the city just not smack dab in the downtown. I find it loud here, I never really noticed that, even despite my growing tinnitus. The idea of a larger studio space also appeals, downtown houses don’t have the biggest of spaces.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing ............ but suddenly I have a craving for pizza.

Pineapple on pizza may be divisive, but a new poll finds most Canadians like it | CBC Radio


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing ............ but suddenly I have a craving for pizza.
> 
> Pineapple on pizza may be divisive, but a new poll finds most Canadians like it | CBC Radio


I love pineapple on a pizza....remember where I live.....pizza is a religion here....even with pineapple. I also like pineapple on a burger as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning at lakeside.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 
Nice peaceful morning here today with a hot coffee and fresh fruit on toast. 
Spending my summers growing up in a BC fruit orchard has me much preferring fresh fruit sliced on toast rather than jam or jelly. Jams and jellies are winter fare!

Rp - Sorry to hear you are out of BT coffee with none to be had locally. Have you declared a local state of emergency yet?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> Nice peaceful morning here today with a hot coffee and fresh fruit on toast.
> Spending my summers growing up in a BC fruit orchard has me much preferring fresh fruit sliced on toast rather than jam or jelly. Jams and jellies are winter fare!
> 
> Rp - Sorry to hear you are out of BT coffee with none to be had locally. Have you declared a local state of emergency yet?


I’ve taken a different approach…..I stand downtown and sing and play my uke with a sign that sez “ Will stop playing for BT coffee”…


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’ve taken a different approach…..I stand downtown and sing and play my uke with a sign that sez “ Will stop playing for BT coffee”…


Fear not, Rp. We just received your special order of BT coffee. I shall have some for you tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I’m being tortured by having to drink the seed of the demon....instant coffee...



Gee, are there no local stores that sell decent or good coffee beans or even nicely ground roasted beans in your area??? 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gee, are there no local stores that sell decent or good coffee beans or even nicely ground roasted beans in your area???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


There are only three roasters world wide that make up the coffee blend that Rp will drink. We use the one that is located in the northern hemisphere. He is VERY particular about his BT coffee


----------



## groovetube

and I thought -I- was particular!


----------



## Rps

Morning all....late night last night as my Braves finally won their second World Series. In honour we have a fine roast of Butter Pecan Coffee, for breakfast we have biscuits and gravy, and for lunch our famous slightly rummed Peach Cobbler and at 4 pm...something new to Chez Marc......Mint Julep.....enjoy


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....late night last night as my Braves finally won their second World Series. In honour we have a fine roast of Butter Pecan Coffee, for breakfast we have biscuits and gravy, and for lunch our famous slightly rummed Peach Cobbler and at 4 pm...something new to Chez Marc......Mint Julep.....enjoy


Don't forget a cup of BT coffee, RP. We just received our order of 1353 bags which came to $25,963.81. Shall I just put it on your tab?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Don't forget a cup of BT coffee, RP. We just received our order of 1353 bags which came to $25,963.81. Shall I just put it on your tab?


Sure this...tab away......

We are chilly here today with frost on the rooves . Mowed what I hope is my last lawn for the year.....now on to getting our snowblower in tune.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Long day today. After teaching all day we have parent teacher interviews from 4:00 til 8:30. Lots of fun!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, this just in --

"
*Kurs has been caught: Windsor police make arrest in graffiti vandalism spree*

The curse of Kurs has ended.

The person who garnered widespread outrage and artistic criticism for his crudely drawn graffiti vandalism now faces numerous mischief charges.

Windsor police said Tuesday they’ve tracked down the vandal who signed his maligned graffiti with the tag “Kurs .”

Kurs is an underground Uke band that plays Satanic music on their ukes, music which has been banned in much of the civilized world.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, this just in --
> 
> "
> *Kurs has been caught: Windsor police make arrest in graffiti vandalism spree*
> 
> The curse of Kurs has ended.
> 
> The person who garnered widespread outrage and artistic criticism for his crudely drawn graffiti vandalism now faces numerous mischief charges.
> 
> Windsor police said Tuesday they’ve tracked down the vandal who signed his maligned graffiti with the tag “Kurs .”
> 
> Kurs is an underground Uke band that plays Satanic music on their ukes, music which has been banned in much of the civilized world.


Damn Uke players.......they’ll take over the world one strum at a time......


----------



## KC4

Good Morning and thanks for the laugh...I'm still chuckling about "satanic music on ukes".....that's as incongruous as lullabies played on the bagpipes.


----------



## Macfury

Rps said:


> I love pineapple on a pizza....remember where I live.....pizza is a religion here....even with pineapple. I also like pineapple on a burger as well.


Your area is well known for authentic Italian food. For non-authentic, I miss Mother's Pizza who made the best Hawaiian. In their lfinalyear, they made a deep dish pizza that was designed like a soup bowl. Deep dish today largely means a big, fat crust.


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> Your area is well known for authentic Italian food. For non-authentic, I miss Mother's Pizza who made the best Hawaiian. In their lfinalyear, they made a deep dish pizza that was designed like a soup bowl. Deep dish today largely means a big, fat crust.


I have fond memories of Mother’s Pizza…I remember taking my children to the one in Oshawa for All You Can Eat Spaghetti Night…it was great….Detroit style is a deep dish, or eight sided here ….MF, what’s funny is that even Little Caesar’s here has a great Hawaiian….unlike the one in Bowmanville. You must have been to Erie Street here at one time…


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> We talk about cashing out of the downtown house and heading out quite often. Both of our careers have us downtown, but increasingly that becomes less an issue. We may choose to be near the city just not smack dab in the downtown. I find it loud here, I never really noticed that, even despite my growing tinnitus. The idea of a larger studio space also appeals, downtown houses don’t have the biggest of spaces.


Check out Clarington...


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I guess I have the keys. So we have a fresh pot of French Vanilla coffee on with Maple Croissants...takers...a smile as well


----------



## Rps

AHHHH! There is no longer a disturbance with the force and the world is unfolding as it should


----------



## MacDoc

Gloria Jeans ????








Why I boycott Gloria Jeans Coffee – and you should too


There’s something about Gloria Jeans Coffee that leaves a very bitter taste in my mouth – and it’s not just the overheated, tastes-like-dishwater brew in the cheap paper cup. Whet…




chrysstevenson.com





You like the taste of a cult?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Maybe I should brew some regular black coffee for the non-believers. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Maybe I should brew some regular black coffee for the non-believers. Enjoy.


I’ll take a double please Marc....bit tired this morning.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang Gang,

Yes, it's important to understand where one's food comes from and what the hidden issues might be. 
Another popular food that now has a disturbing story is Mexican grown avocados. Boycotting them is not the answer, because that would only hurt the farmer and possibly put them at increased risk. But if you wondered why they are increasing in cost, have a watch of this: 

The True cost of Avocados


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang Gang,
> 
> Yes, it's important to understand where one's food comes from and what the hidden issues might be.
> Another popular food that now has a disturbing story is Mexican grown avocados. Boycotting them is not the answer, because that would only hurt the farmer and possibly put them at increased risk. But if you wondered why they are increasing in cost, have a watch of this:
> 
> The True cost of Avocados


Sad...truly sad.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Another popular food that now has a disturbing story is Mexican grown avocados.



Wow!! Thanks for that info, I didn't realize the situation in Mexico was so bad in the avocado industry.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

It is sad Rp.....
I was in a wholesale grocer the other day and spied a huge (20 pound) bag of fresh garlic. It was priced around $18, for the whole bag. WTH? Yep, it's Chinese grown garlic. Looked beautiful...all trimmed (to remove roots and soil for import pest control) and snow white (bleached to remove natural spotting). It's so cheap because the importers have found a way to avoid import tariffs, and China typically uses free prison labour to grow and package the product.

This cheap garlic is almost universally used in restaurants and other commercial food factories because the price is impossible to beat...it cooks and tastes just fine...but leaves a bad feeling in your gut if you know where it comes from.
This year, I am growing my own garlic.


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Wow!! Thanks for that info, I didn't realize the situation in Mexico was so bad in the avocado industry.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


You're welcome Patrick. 
I do love to cook with and eat avocados, but do feel a little conflicted when doing so.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> This cheap garlic is almost universally used in restaurants and other commercial food factories because the price is impossible to beat...it cooks and tastes just fine..._*but leaves a bad feeling in your gut if you know where it comes from*_.
> This year, I am growing my own garlic.


Hmmm...??? As a local farmer told me many years ago, If someone can grow and produce a crop and sell it cheaper than he can, then by all means let them do all the work. 

By the way, I'll bet you don't buy Rice that is grown in Canada... 😏 

As for some nice garlic, we are lucky to have many Garlic producers locally and many sell there product through Facebook Marketplace. Maybe not the super-cheapest, but very nice Garlic and usually reasonably priced and you know where it comes from. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

There is a considerable difference between the imported garlic and the locally grown garlic here. I’m a huge garlic fan and there’s also good karma in my opinion trying to get locally sourced sustainable foods. I won’t make anyone feel bad about their choices though I think simple education is enough.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I guess I have the keys this morning. We have some nice light roast brewing this morning and at lunch we have one of my favs, which is warm Bumbleberry pie...takers?


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 

Light Roast is my coffee of choice for first thing in the morning, thanks. Blueberry Pie sounds fabulous. especially with a scoop of vanilla ice cream. 

I am participating in a vocal "lab" today of mostly experienced/professional vocalists. My assignment: Chris Isaak's "_Wicked Game_". Tests my breath control and pitch range to my absolute max. EEEp.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> Light Roast is my coffee of choice for first thing in the morning, thanks. Blueberry Pie sounds fabulous. especially with a scoop of vanilla ice cream.
> 
> I am participating in a vocal "lab" today of mostly experienced/professional vocalists. My assignment: Chris Isaak's "_Wicked Game_". Tests my breath control and pitch range to my absolute max. EEEp.


Great song Kim! I’ve been working on an arrangement of that for the Windsor Ukulele Circle...next week sometime I’ll post it....vocal range is quite interesting for that song...one that I don’t have.....LOL.....


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> By the way, I'll bet you don't buy Rice that is grown in Canada... 😏
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


You'd lose that bet Patrick! 


> Wild Rice


There are many excellent varieties/brands that I enjoy. However, this Canadian grown rice is not without controversy either..... First Nation farmer/harvester's rights v.s. property owners (including First Nation property owners') rights.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Great song Kim! I’ve been working on an arrangement of that for the Windsor Ukulele Circle...next week sometime I’ll post it....vocal range is quite interesting for that song...one that I don’t have.....LOL.....


I'll keep an eye and ear out for your version. I'm planning on learning at least some of the guitar parts to accompany myself (not today though) .


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I'll keep an eye and ear out for your version. I'm planning on learning at least some of the guitar parts to accompany myself (not today though) .


I’m using an Am, G, D.....the picking background doesn’t translate well on a uke IMO, but with some reverb it might.....I think Wicked Games as done by Issac is one of the sexiest songs out there...you can almost see the smokey bar he is singing in.......


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> You'd lose that bet Patrick!


Good for you, and I do not know about where you live but it is definitely not readily available in southern BC.

As for the "_First Nation farmer/harvester's rights_", I'll just not bother commenting thank you and I will say I'm surprised to hear it actually might apply to Rice harvesting in Canada.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I’m using an Am, G, D.....the picking background doesn’t translate well on a uke IMO, but with some reverb it might.....I think Wicked Games as done by Issac is one of the sexiest songs out there...you can almost see the smokey bar he is singing in.......


I can relate to the not translating well to another instrument - I tried some of the slide notes on the cigar box guitar, thinking it should be perfect - so far it doesn't sound right. Sounds way better on the full size electric guitar. I'm attempting this song in the key of F sharp minor...then jumping up an octave for some of the verses, including the highest parts. 

The official Chris Isaac video for this song was downright scandalous when it first came out. LOL.


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Good for you, and I do not know about where you live but it is definitely not readily available in southern BC.
> 
> As for the "_First Nation farmer/harvester's rights_", I'll just not bother commenting thank you and I will say I'm surprised to hear it actually might apply to Rice harvesting in Canada.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I live in Calgary and I can typically find the Canadian grown wild rice at the Canadian Superstore ....and sometimes Safeway.

As for other types of rice, I'm also happy to buy rice grown in both Texas and China. I love shopping at T&T Superstore who have a whole aisle of rice varieties .


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early with the sun and dogs. I hate this change of clocks this time of year. Such is Life. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early with the sun and dogs. I hate this change of clocks this time of year. Such is Life. Coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc...I agree...it’s time to stop changing the clocks....there’s only one clock that matters and we can’t do anything about that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc...I agree...it’s time to stop changing the clocks....there’s only one clock that matters and we can’t do anything about that one.


Agreed. The clock that tells me when to brew your BT coffee is the eternal/essential clock at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 
I hope all are well. Looks like it's going to be another fun day. Spolumbo the mini-doxie is coming over for a visit. That means playtime, walks, treats and probably a nail trim. (He's now a very good boy during nail trims). Ziggy the lizard, is however, not impressed with that "Dingo" invading his territory.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, I have the keys this morning so we have fresh Vanilla Caramel Coffee on with some butter croissants and for brunch Eggs Incognito, which is a bed of hash browns with a tier of scrambled eggs on top garnished with a hearty portion of chili on top. Served with Texas Toast and sliced tomatoes....yummmmm.


----------



## MacDoc

YOU have issues with clocks???!!!!.....try living in the future ....14 hours ahead over the dateline....I'm just having morning tea on Tuesday... mind you very early morning ....half past midnight.








That brekkie description is making me hungry.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> YOU have issues with clocks???!!!!.....try living in the future ....14 hours ahead over the dateline....I'm just having morning tea on Tuesday... mind you very early morning ....half past midnight.
> View attachment 94298
> 
> That brekkie description is making me hungry.


When I worked for an international company they used to schedule “global” phone meetings at 2 pm EST.......I had an acquaintance who worked in our China offices......


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for breakfast, Rp. Slow start to my day today. Up at 4AM with a sick dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time for some seafood chowder -- Shrimp, scallops, Lobster, salmon, haddock, Italian white wine, and cream . Made by a friend of ours.


----------



## talonracer

A shot from this morning's coffee on the patio at my dad's (now my) house. Thanks for all the kind words, folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> A shot from this morning's coffee on the patio at my dad's (now my) house. Thanks for all the kind words, folks.
> 
> View attachment 94301


An interesting photograph, tr.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, bit tired for some reason this morning, may I have a double please.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all, I have the keys this morning so we have fresh Vanilla Caramel Coffee on with some butter croissants and for brunch Eggs Incognito, which is a bed of hash browns with a tier of scrambled eggs on top garnished with a hearty portion of chili on top. Served with Texas Toast and sliced tomatoes....yummmmm.


Wow... That is some hearty breakfast which I doubt if I could get through, but I thought a Texas breakfast always came with steak... big and rare... and maybe BBQ charred but definitely seasoned well on the outside...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

One hopes for youse health this is a version of fantasy baseball?? 

Breakfast for me hardboiled egg or small can of tuna for protein, tea and fresh bread with butter /olive oil spread I really like....sometimes a crunchy natural peanut butter.
Alternative is very small tin of baked beans ( same as I carry for lunch on the bike ), half a tasty fake sausage, South African style with some chedder on top.
















Braai Vegan Sausages - Fry's Family Food New Zealand


You can have these vegan sausages with a creamy potato bake and mielies around the fire | High Protein Vegan and Vegetarian Food | Contact Us Today!




www.fryfamilyfood.com




We so far have replaced most fish with a very tasty fake fish which still blows me away. 








Fake meatballs from a couple of sources.








Fake mince for spaghetti etc. The choices have been steadily growing. Been experimenting with ramen and adding things to it. We look for deals on prawn gyoza which we only buy on sale. We get 2 meals each out of one bag.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. David will be serving breakfast/brunch this morning


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. David will be serving breakfast/brunch this morning


Afternoon Marc, may I have a BT please. Sunny and somewhat cold today....getting the snowblower ready is the order of the day here............ouch!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Afternoon Marc, may I have a BT please. Sunny and somewhat cold today....getting the snowblower ready is the order of the day here............ouch!


Way too soon to start thinking about a snowblower, Rp.


----------



## groovetube

I agree. Not a bad day here today, cool but sunny and not quite gloves weather.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some seafood chowder -- Shrimp, scallops, Lobster, salmon, haddock, Italian white wine, and cream . Made by a friend of ours.


That looks like it has some rather nice big chunks of crab in that seafood mixture. It looks delicious and I would say you have some really nice friends.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Way too soon to start thinking about a snowblower, Rp.


Hmm... ??? One can't be too sure..., many years ago in the mid-50s (1955 to be exact) we had a nasty cold snow storm hit our area on November 11th and I had to play the Last Post for a Remembrance Day service outside and I ended up pulling some of the skin off my lips as they stuck/froze to my mouthpiece that I forgot to preheat, when I pulled my trumpet away from my lips. Certainly an early unexpected snow storm especially for this area, but as our house builder would say, sh*t can and does happen!!!

Always good to be prepared I would say... 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> A shot from this morning's coffee on the patio at my dad's (now my) house. Thanks for all the kind words, folks.


Well, that must have been a FROSTY refreshment! Hope you are doing well TR.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Time for some seafood chowder -- Shrimp, scallops, Lobster, salmon, haddock, Italian white wine, and cream . Made by a friend of ours.
> View attachment 94300


Oh myyyyy, that looks delicious.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Afternoon Marc, may I have a BT please. Sunny and somewhat cold today....getting the snowblower ready is the order of the day here............ouch!


Good strategy Rp - get your snowblower ready now and then you wont need it now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Went down to the War Memorial in Lunenburg one more time. I guess next year we shall go to the one in Bridgewater.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al. Somewhat sunny here and a little warmer. I’m researching modelling amps.....that should be fun.

I’ve been working on my uke group’s Essential Song List....quite a task so far. It’s interesting as I have contacts in the U.S., Europe and Australia.....their view of what should be on the list is interesting....such as The Ookpic Waltz......might be a little tough on a ukulele.

Tovah is having pangs about getting an additional dog....as much as she likes Shepherds, she is leaning towards a standard Schnauzer.....give Guinness some company. If we do get one the name will be the battle......I’m hoping for Diefenbaker.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al. Somewhat sunny here and a little warmer. I’m researching modelling amps.....that should be fun.
> 
> I’ve been working on my uke group’s Essential Song List....quite a task so far. It’s interesting as I have contacts in the U.S., Europe and Australia.....their view of what should be on the list is interesting....such as The Ookpic Waltz......might be a little tough on a ukulele.
> 
> Tovah is having pangs about getting an additional dog....as much as she likes Shepherds, she is leaning towards a standard Schnauzer.....give Guinness some company. If we do get one the name will be the battle......I’m hoping for Diefenbaker.


Good luck on your dog selection, Rp. Deborah wanted an Irish Wolfhound, but I said no, so we ended up with Molly, a Glen of Imaal terrier.


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang Gang,

Little bit of a rough week for our family - but better now. One of our grandkids had to be hospitalized for MIS-C, Multi-system Inflammatory Syndrome - Child, about 2 months after they all had Covid. This is a rare but recognized after-effect of Covid cases. It's not an active Covid infection, but the body's auto-immune system going into overdrive as a result of having had Covid. She was much sicker with this MIS-C than she was with actual Covid. Thankfully, she has just been released from the hospital and the doctors believe that they caught it early enough that they expect a full recovery and a low risk of long term or permanent damage.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good day Shang Gang,
> 
> Little bit of a rough week for our family - but better now. One of our grandkids had to be hospitalized for MIS-C, Multi-system Inflammatory Syndrome - Child, about 2 months after they all had Covid. This is a rare but recognized after-effect of Covid cases. It's not an active Covid infection, but the body's auto-immune system going into overdrive as a result of having had Covid. She was much sicker with this MIS-C than she was with actual Covid. Thankfully, she has just been released from the hospital and the doctors believe that they caught it early enough that they expect a full recovery and a low risk of long term or permanent damage.


Thank goodness she is improving. It is always traumatic when one of your children or grandchildren gets that type of illness….glad the prognosis is good.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Thank goodness she is improving. It is always traumatic when one of your children or grandchildren gets that type of illness….glad the prognosis is good.


Thanks Rp...We are relieved as well. Poor girl still has a couple weeks of strong medications to endure to continue the recovery...and these are also hard on her little system ...for instance - she not interested in a McDonald's meal.... That's a first in my memory.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Tovah is having pangs about getting an additional dog....as much as she likes Shepherds, she is leaning towards a standard Schnauzer.....give Guinness some company. If we do get one the name will be the battle......I’m hoping for Diefenbaker.


I'd highly suggest an Irish Dog-a-pillar.....


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Thanks Rp...We are relieved as well. Poor girl still has a couple weeks of strong medications to endure to continue the recovery...and these are also hard on her little system ...for instance - she not interested in a McDonald's meal.... That's a first in my memory.


Universal for all kids I think is McD’s……when my youngest son had surgery all he would eat was chicken nuggets from McDs……


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I'd highly suggest an Irish Dog-a-pillar.....
> View attachment 94309


More like this I think…


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> More like this I think…
> View attachment 94310


Oh my, That's a Vulcan Mountain bushman....You have to really watch out for these... they can drink all your whiskey and if you object, they put you in a Spock-hold.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck on your dog selection, Rp. Deborah wanted an Irish Wolfhound, but I said no, so we ended up with Molly, a Glen of Imaal terrier.
> View attachment 94308


This appears to be a rare 4 footed Ewok from the Forest Moon of Endor .....can be quite noisy and aggressive until they become friends....but they don't befriend Stormtroopers easily. So, just don't walk near a Stormtrooper!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> This appears to be a rare 4 footed Ewok from the Forest Moon of Endor .....can be quite noisy and aggressive until they become friends....but they don't befriend Stormtroopers easily. So, just don't walk near a Stormtrooper!


Glens as Ewoks????????


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I guess I have the keys so we have steeped tea on today with hot cinnamon rolls, any takers


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all. I guess I have the keys so we have steeped tea on today with hot cinnamon rolls, any takers


Merci, mon ami


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami


Morning Marc, we are chilly here today with a winter snow warning around Erie ...hoping we miss that.


----------



## KC4

Morning! 
Yes, I'll be very happy to take care of a fresh cinnamon roll. Thanks Rp. 

I've just noticed something that is happening when I run my mouse over some photos on this site.....I get a pop up of keywords. I thought it was a file name, but no, it seems to be an automatically generated description of what is in the image. Works for some photos, and not others. Is this new? What's generating it? This website, or something on my system?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, we are chilly here today with a winter snow warning around Erie ...hoping we miss that.


15C with a bit of sun here at at about 1PM. Out raking up some leaves off of the deck.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> with hot cinnamon rolls, any takers


They would be welcome at any time, with many thanks.

Even cold... with butter... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 15C with a bit of sun here at at about 1PM. Out raking up some leaves off of the deck.



How is the new house coming along...???

Have they got the foundation and the basic plumbing, drains and electrical wiring ready and in place for the top structures???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Fast trip to Cape trib ..only one on the ferry and very little traffic but it’s very busy at Cape Trib lots of tourists staying locally - decent coffee too bailey’s aided. Excellent wifi too. Not warm at all. Just a nice relaxed ride.
Came straight up to beat any traffic and will take it slow going back ...likely kick back on a beach
Glad I came...not looking so good rest of the week tho calling for showers.












__





Cape Tribulation - Destination Daintree Visitors Guide






www.destinationdaintree.com


----------



## Rps

Well the first of that dreaded “S” word has arrived....only slightly mixed flakes with rain but still here just the same......something like watching David Lynch’s movie Dune....fascinating to watch but you ask yourself why.........


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How is the new house coming along...???
> 
> Have they got the foundation and the basic plumbing, drains and electrical wiring ready and in place for the top structures???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Slow and steady. waiting for the trusses.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang, 
I was just reading an interesting article about the burgeoning theft of catalytic converters for the precious metals contained within. Who knew that these had an average value of ~$200 to thieves who take a power saw and 30 seconds to remove them!?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Slow and steady. waiting for the trusses.


The erection of those can be pretty quick once they arrive, followed by sheathing and the shingles no doubt that can also go very fast/

Are you going to be using asphalt/fiberglass shingles or try some of the metal roofing that is becoming very popular and almost permanent, similar to the roofing made of old tires. A couple used the tire type roofing here a year or so ago and they just look like heavy duty cedar shakes but dark in colour. Quite amazing actually how good they look.

At least the roofing will keep the house from getting wetter and then the finishing can start which can seem to be never-ending.

I hope you're getting lots of photos taken of the progress.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> I was just reading an interesting article about the burgeoning theft of catalytic converters for the precious metals contained within. Who knew that these had an average value of ~$200 to thieves who take a power saw and 30 seconds to remove them!?
> 
> View attachment 94316


Kim you don’t know the half of it....here this is a normal happening...and across the river in Detroit almost a daily occurrence....that and thieves ripping out copper wiring and piping from old and new homes under construction. That and taking apart AC units....nothing is safe it seems......


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim you don’t know the half of it....here this is a normal happening...and across the river in Detroit almost a daily occurrence....that and thieves ripping out copper wiring and piping from old and new homes under construction. That and taking apart AC units....nothing is safe it seems......


Sheesh! Yes, I was aware of the copper...working in the industrial aftermarket business....but never connected the dots (until today) with the catalytic converters. 

A few years ago, we had our warehouse wiring upgraded in a 60+ year old building/business...the thick, original cables were mostly long decommissioned when the upgrade was first considered, but just left draped in place along the rafters for decades as they weren't in the way. Some were 1.5-2.0 " thick, carrying multiple wires, 1000's of feet long. All of the electricians offered to "clean those up" for free, even though that wasn't within the scope of what we asked them to bid... Ya, I BET you guys will! You could almost see the dollar signs flash in their eyes when they spotted the cables. I asked how much higher their quote would be if I asked them to leave them in place. Snort.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

MacDoc said:


> View attachment 94315
> 
> Fast trip to Cape trib ..only one on the ferry and very little traffic but it’s very busy at Cape Trib lots of tourists staying locally - decent coffee too bailey’s aided. Excellent wifi too. Not warm at all. Just a nice relaxed ride.
> Came straight up to beat any traffic and will take it slow going back ...likely kick back on a beach
> Glad I came...not looking so good rest of the week tho calling for showers.
> View attachment 94314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape Tribulation - Destination Daintree Visitors Guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.destinationdaintree.com


Not too shabby, amigo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The erection of those can be pretty quick once they arrive, followed by sheathing and the shingles no doubt that can also go very fast/
> 
> Are you going to be using asphalt/fiberglass shingles or try some of the metal roofing that is becoming very popular and almost permanent, similar to the roofing made of old tires. A couple used the tire type roofing here a year or so ago and they just look like heavy duty cedar shakes but dark in colour. Quite amazing actually how good they look.
> 
> At least the roofing will keep the house from getting wetter and then the finishing can start which can seem to be never-ending.
> 
> I hope you're getting lots of photos taken of the progress.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


We are going to have asphalt/fiberglass shingles. No pics yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is ready. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> We are going to have asphalt/fiberglass shingles. No pics yet.


Morning Marc. I’ve been looking a new shingles for the roof...I was thinking of metal actually....it gets so hot here that asphalt singles don’t last....that extends to driveways here as well. In Bowmanville everyone had asphalt drives....here it’s concrete.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Got our first snow of the season. Not a lot, and it seems to have melted anywhere there’s concrete, but it’s a start. It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas. Glad I got the lights up this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

17th-century Dutch farmers grew cucumbers in Brooklyn, then brined and sold them in markets. The word pickle stems from the Dutch word “pekel,” which means brine.

Over a century ago, New York was home to 200 family-run pickle shops, half of them on the Lower East Side, where wholesale cucumbers were sold. Pickles were affordable, which made them a favorite grab-and-go street food.

We have New York City-style pickles here at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Peterweb

Dr.G. said:


> We are going to have asphalt/fiberglass shingles. No pics yet.


Have you given any thought to solar shingles to help with energy costs?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 17th-century Dutch farmers grew cucumbers in Brooklyn, then brined and sold them in markets.



Interesting Marc, and I don't think I would have gone googling for such information for any particular reason. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Peterweb said:


> Have you given any thought to solar shingles to help with energy costs?


Yes, but it is beyond our budget


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Interesting Marc, and I don't think I would have gone googling for such information for any particular reason.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I am part of an Historic New York City group and get all sorts of interesting trivia.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The erection of those can be pretty quick once they arrive, followed by sheathing and the shingles no doubt that can also go very fast/
> 
> Are you going to be using asphalt/fiberglass shingles or try some of the metal roofing that is becoming very popular and almost permanent, similar to the roofing made of old tires. A couple used the tire type roofing here a year or so ago and they just look like heavy duty cedar shakes but dark in colour. Quite amazing actually how good they look.
> 
> At least the roofing will keep the house from getting wetter and then the finishing can start which can seem to be never-ending.
> 
> I hope you're getting lots of photos taken of the progress.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


The walls being delivered today. A neighbor next door took the pics. There is a concrete slab upon which the foundation has been laid that is not in these pics


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> We are going to have asphalt/fiberglass shingles. No pics yet.


That’s what we got when we had our roof done a few years back. They’re supposed to last better than the older traditional ones.


----------



## MacDoc

> Peterweb said:
> Have you given any thought to solar shingles to help with energy costs?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but it is beyond our budget
Click to expand...

Solar shingles mostly a vanity item and I doubt solar panels of any sort are useful in the Maritimes. Better to encourage the gov to get tidal power moving.
A newly built home should not use a lot of power. We are $90 for three months but we do have some feed in tariff.

What are you doing for heat Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Solar shingles mostly a vanity item and I doubt solar panels of any sort are useful in the Maritimes. Better to encourage the gov to get tidal power moving.
> A newly built home should not use a lot of power. We are $90 for three months but we do have some feed in tariff.
> 
> What are you doing for heat Marc?


heat pumps and sunshine


----------



## OldeBullDust

Evening everybody.
Everything was covered in the white stuff when I got up this morning. Most but not all has melted away!
I'm fairly sure we'll get more soon so I'm hoping to get my tractor/snow blower back from maintenance service quickly.

How is everybody, transitioning to Holiday Season mode?
Did a quick run to COSTCO this morning, people are already buying big carts full of Christmas related stuff.
Doesn't appear that there's a shortage of candy & chocolates! Artificial Christmas trees with built in lights seem to be popular!

Hope your house building goes well Marc.
From the photos it appears to be prefab - I imagine it will go together quickly.
As I've mentioned in previous posts, we switched over to a geothermal system a few years ago. Took advantage of a federal grant,
has worked very well for us.

I'll pass on the coffee for now, it's getting late and I need to get up early tomorrow.
Have a good evening and take care, stay safe!
Night All


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Evening everybody.
> Everything was covered in the white stuff when I got up this morning. Most but not all has melted away!
> I'm fairly sure we'll get more soon so I'm hoping to get my tractor/snow blower back from maintenance service quickly.
> 
> How is everybody, transitioning to Holiday Season mode?
> Did a quick run to COSTCO this morning, people are already buying big carts full of Christmas related stuff.
> Doesn't appear that there's a shortage of candy & chocolates! Artificial Christmas trees with built in lights seem to be popular!
> 
> Hope your house building goes well Marc.
> From the photos it appears to be prefab - I imagine it will go together quickly.
> As I've mentioned in previous posts, we switched over to a geothermal system a few years ago. Took advantage of a federal grant,
> has worked very well for us.
> 
> I'll pass on the coffee for now, it's getting late and I need to get up early tomorrow.
> Have a good evening and take care, stay safe!
> Night All


Coffee will be ready when you are ready to have some tomorrow morning, Bill. It is brewing now. Sorry to hear about the snow.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee will be ready when you are ready to have some tomorrow morning, Bill. It is brewing now. Sorry to hear about the snow.


Morning Marc, et al…..we had a slight drizzle of snow yesterday but all is gone now…sunny this morning and colder than yesterday.

Today is Two-Chord-Tuesday, so I have been working on the song Tom Dooley…it has a very interesting background story…of deceit, love triangles, all the good stuff…and it’s a North Carolinian Folk song based on fact….

It‘s also Burger Day today….yummmmm


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> It‘s also Burger Day today….yummmmm


Hmmm...??? I keep getting confused on your burger days, and I thought it used to be Wednesdays.

Anyway, they are good any day and it's pretty hard to beat a good Beef burger. 

Will you be able to cook them on the barbecue with a few woodchips added to the burners or the coals or maybe even a woodchip box???  


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I keep getting confused on your burger days, and I thought it used to be Wednesdays.
> 
> Anyway, they are good any day and it's pretty hard to beat a good Beef burger.
> 
> Will you be able to cook them on the barbecue with a few woodchips added to the burners or the coals or maybe even a woodchip box???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, not BBQing today will hit Harvey’s . How are things where you are…any flooding?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Harvey’s


I can't provide any comment on Harvey's burgers as they haven't gone out to BC area yet with any outlets

We escaped any flooding or power outage with the last storm but certainly little tons and tons of rain and lots and lots of strong winds, and luckily we escaped annie coming down close to our area or removing the power which state did in a lot of places.

They kept the Mill Bay Brentwood ferry running right through the night which is an unusual first, as nobody could go north or south over the Malahat, basically the only highway to get north or south on the southern part of vancouver island and some of the areas have been hit pretty hard and many roads washed out or impossible:








Storm causes road closures, cancellations for BC Ferries, BC transit


Relentless rain and high winds have caused road closures and cancellations along some BC Ferries and BC Transit routes Monday.




vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca





It is nice thatthe last winds blew everything else away as there is now nice blue sky and sunshine and no wind.

And thank gosh we didn't get any of that white stuff some of you have been getting... 

Enjoy your burgers!!! Are they anything special or or unique or just plain good burgers???

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I can't provide any comment on Harvey's burgers as they haven't gone out to BC area yet with any outlets
> 
> We escaped any flooding or power outage with the last storm but certainly little tons and tons of rain and lots and lots of strong winds, and luckily we escaped annie coming down close to our area or removing the power which state did in a lot of places.
> 
> They kept the Mill Bay Brentwood ferry running right through the night which is an unusual first, as nobody could go north or south over the Malahat, basically the only highway to get north or south on the southern part of vancouver island and some of the areas have been hit pretty hard and many roads washed out or impossible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm causes road closures, cancellations for BC Ferries, BC transit
> 
> 
> Relentless rain and high winds have caused road closures and cancellations along some BC Ferries and BC Transit routes Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice thatthe last winds blew everything else away as there is now nice blue sky and sunshine and no wind.
> 
> And thank gosh we didn't get any of that white stuff some of you have been getting...
> 
> Enjoy your burgers!!! Are they anything special or or unique or just plain good burgers???
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


They are not anything special other than you choose your toppings...been around for almost 70 years here in Ontario.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> They are not anything special other than you choose your toppings...been around for almost 70 years here in Ontario.


It's odd that I cannot even look at the menu to see what they offer, and it also seems odd that their various toppings would vary with different locations. And I can't even select a location and no options available to do otherwise:



> Check out our selection of flame-grilled Harvey’s burgers topped your way and so much more! Choose the menu at your nearest location and prepare your taste buds for your next visit.
> 
> SELECT A LOCATION TO VIEW MENU











Harvey's Menu


You know Harvey’s is the place for burgers topped your way, but there’s so much more to the Harvey’s menu! Get poutine, hot dogs, salads, wraps and much more when you order today.




www.harveys.ca





Oh well no loss. Lots of good flameburger cooked burgers that I appreciate and prefer places locally. And preferably ground chuck beef patties.

Enjoy your dinner.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but it is beyond our budget


I hear you. When we built our home, we wanted to put solar panels on the roof. At the time, Ontario was paying crazy amount per KWH for power fed into the grid. But at the same time, they were reducing the amount paid, so it increased any ROI payback time. But the cost of the installation was just beyond what we could afford. Looking back, I do wish we had gone ahead, because it would have been paid for by now, and we would be making free money.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> I hear you. When we built our home, we wanted to put solar panels on the roof. At the time, Ontario was paying crazy amount per KWH for power fed into the grid. But at the same time, they were reducing the amount paid, so it increased any ROI payback time. But the cost of the installation was just beyond what we could afford. Looking back, I do wish we had gone ahead, because it would have been paid for by now, and we would be making free money.


We have a few homes here with solar panels...many complain about their effectiveness and cost savings.....we have also had some concern on whether the fire dept will act with the active grid......my concern is it is only worthwhile on a new roof...if you have it installed on an older roof and the roof need later work.....very expensive.


----------



## groovetube

I wonder if it's the area, or type of panel. I hear mixed, the homes in this area the two I talked to anyway love them. I have considered a few different items, but find it difficult to research enough to make a call on it.There's an alternative energy for this I guess, I asked there.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, et al…..we had a slight drizzle of snow yesterday but all is gone now…sunny this morning and colder than yesterday.
> 
> Today is Two-Chord-Tuesday, so I have been working on the song Tom Dooley…it has a very interesting background story…of deceit, love triangles, all the good stuff…and it’s a North Carolinian Folk song based on fact….
> 
> It‘s also Burger Day today….yummmmm


Hang down your head Tom Dooley...

Hang down your head and cry...

Hang down your head Tom Dooley...

Your tie is caught in your fly.....


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I wonder if it's the area, or type of panel. I hear mixed, the homes in this area the two I talked to anyway love them. I have considered a few different items, but find it difficult to research enough to make a call on it.There's an alternative energy for this I guess, I asked there.


I agree the results seemed mixed here....if it was me I would put the panels on my gazebo and run the lines to the house


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hang down your head Tom Dooley...
> 
> Hang down your head and cry...
> 
> Hang down your head Tom Dooley...
> 
> Your tie is caught in your fly.....


Actually Kim, this is pretty close to the truth. Tom Dooley is about a North Carolinian named Tom Dula, he was a Civil War vet who had nookie with Laura Foster...now here it gets interesting...Laura had a cousin Pauline.....she apparently had contracted syphilis..not sure if she got it from Tom, but rumour has it Tom got it from her...and with the gift that keeps on giving Tom gave it to Laura. So the lover’s triangle. It is guessed Tom killed Laura ( but it could have been Pauline )..Tom was supposed to have stabbed Laura, dragged her body to his mother’s farm and buried her. He then ran off to Tennessee...he got a job on Greyson’s farm and hid his identity....but as unluck would have it when word got out Greyson turned him in. Now I’m not sure if Greyson was involved with either of the women....Tom was found guilty...in what we would call circumstantial evidence...but back then was there any other kind....and hung outside the courthouse...not on some White Oak tree. Interesting don’t you think....so in a way F n’ C are appropriate.....chords that is.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Actually Kim, this is pretty close to the truth. Tom Dooley is about a North Carolinian named Tom Dula, he was a Civil War vet who had nookie with Laura Foster...now here it gets interesting...Laura had a cousin Pauline.....she apparently had contracted syphilis..not sure if she got it from Tom, but rumour has it Tom got it from her...and with the gift that keeps on giving Tom gave it to Laura. So the lover’s triangle. It is guessed Tom killed Laura ( but it could have been Pauline )..Tom was supposed to have stabbed Laura, dragged her body to his mother’s farm and buried her. He then ran off to Tennessee...he got a job on Greyson’s farm and hid his identity....but as unluck would have it when word got out Greyson turned him in. Now I’m not sure if Greyson was involved with either of the women....Tom was found guilty...in what we would call circumstantial evidence...but back then was there any other kind....and hung outside the courthouse...not on some White Oak tree. Interesting don’t you think....so in a way F n’ C are appropriate.....chords that is.


Did not know the real story - that's quite interesting. Another one of those songs that people, even kids, sing and play innocently, not knowing the dark history behind it.


----------



## groovetube

wow. That is indeed quite the dark story!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## MacDoc

Tea for me on a nice 25 degree tropical morning.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Did not know the real story - that's quite interesting. *Another one of those songs that people, even kids, sing and play innocently, not knowing the dark history behind it.*


Sort of like some of the nursery rhymes... Rockabye baby in the treetop.. etc... Really does makes one wonder what actually happened when the wind did blow...  


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all, I guess I have the keys....we have a fresh pot of Wild Mountain Blueberry Coffee on with warm Blueberry Muffins...takers?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all, I guess I have the keys....we have a fresh pot of Wild Mountain Blueberry Coffee on with warm Blueberry Muffins...takers?


Sounds good, but I think I would prefer to have coffee made with coffee beans rather than with blueberries in your description.  


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all, I guess I have the keys....we have a fresh pot of Wild Mountain Blueberry Coffee on with warm Blueberry Muffins...takers?


Me, please. 
Italian coffee is all the rage now, or so I hear.

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 "Italian" / Chailly · Berliner Philharmoniker - Bing video


----------



## MacDoc

Fresh mango on the menu this morning hand picked by this helpful old gent.








who sorted a ripe one for me.








Tempted by the lichee but ran out of room on the bike for 6 mangoes and 6 avocados.
Was a wonderful 360 km ride and was actually chilly on the Tablelands in the morning.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Me, please.
> Italian coffee is all the rage now, or so I hear.
> 
> Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 "Italian" / Chailly · Berliner Philharmoniker - Bing video





MacDoc said:


> Fresh mango on the menu this morning hand picked by this helpful old gent.
> View attachment 94331
> 
> who sorted a ripe one for me.
> View attachment 94332
> 
> Tempted by the lichee but ran out of room on the bike for 6 mangoes and 6 avocados.
> Was a wonderful 360 km ride and was actually chilly on the Tablelands in the morning.


Love fresh mango…yummmmm


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Me, please.
> Italian coffee is all the rage now, or so I hear.
> 
> Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 "Italian" / Chailly · Berliner Philharmoniker - Bing video


I wonder how many of those musicians actually look at the conductor rather than their music.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I wonder how many of those musicians actually look at the conductor rather than their music.



Just in case you were possibly joking when you posted your query, google has an answer for you which you can check here:








Do the musicians actually follow the symphony conductor?


Answer (1 of 21): Orchestras have a lot in common with sports teams. In that regard, conductors share a lot of similarities with coaches. There are many responsibilities a conductor has--including traffic cop (stops/starts/cues), tempo changes, balance of all the sections, communicating articula...



www.quora.com





BTW: just curious and intrigued here, but how do you know how fast you are going when driving your car and you are only watching the road ahead of you???  


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

muscle memory in both cases.


----------



## groovetube

I can answer the question on watching a conductor as Ive done that countless times. You learn to place your music stand so that you can read, and see him (or her) in the corner of your eye. Most music you already know, unless you're sight reading which is rare, so you can see the patterns and play what you know, and watch the conductor for key things. I dunno. It's natural. You never have to focus on both simultaneously. If you do for some reason, watch him and make it up I guess.

Probably the same for the speedometer? You kinda know the speed from the position of the needle in the bottom corner of your eye somewhat?


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A crisp sunny morning with some rough weather coming next week. Still, coffee is brewing right now.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A crisp sunny morning with some rough weather coming next week. Still, coffee is brewing right now.


Morning Marc, we are cold and dry here. Any BT please?
Awaiting watching some College ball today...Michigan State has a big game with Ohio, should be good. Not sure what to make for dinner tonight, Tovah has had ongoing stomach issues and with her food allergies I’m almost running out of menu choices....probably do chicken again.....I think she’s turning into Wade Boggs........


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 

I'm using up some cooking apples and now there are two desserts available for grabs here... One is a Swedish style apple strudel ....a bit of an acquired taste, or should I say acquired texture, because it is a surprisingly heavy chewy dessert, thin layers of rolled pastry, containing apples, dry cottage cheese curds, cinnamon, butter and brown sugar. Baked with a generous amount of whipping cream poured over the top. It also isn't a pretty dessert, looking rather lumpy and sad. But for those who were raised eating it, it is a treasure. 

The other is more universally appealing, apple puff pastry turnovers with salted caramel drizzle.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Love fresh mango…yummmmm


Meee tooo! One of the best fruits, in my opinion.


----------



## groovetube

Being German born to an East German mother (who jumped a train at 17 to escape) I appreciate a great Apple strudel cake whatever. The heavier, more ‘unsightly’… the better


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Being German born to an East German mother (who jumped a train at 17 to escape) I appreciate a great Apple strudel cake whatever. The heavier, more ‘unsightly’… the better


And slightly rummed….


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> And slightly rummed….


Rummed isn't traditional...but I'm not against straying from tradition! A rum sauce over top would probably be quite nice! 

Did you ever post your rendition of Wicked Game on your Use group page? Ive been watching for it, but might have missed it.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Not sure what to make for dinner tonight, Tovah has had ongoing stomach issues and with her food allergies I’m almost running out of menu choices....probably do chicken again.....I think she’s turning into Wade Boggs........


Oh NO...sorry to hear that Tovah is drinking 107 beers/day!


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> Being German born to an East German mother (who jumped a train at 17 to escape) I appreciate a great Apple strudel cake whatever. The heavier, more ‘unsightly’… the better


Ahh, so you definitely "get it". Newbies to the family gathering dessert table would usually give it a hard pass in favour of some other more familiar, appealing looking choice. Those of us who "got it" would chuckle and be just fine with this because that meant more for us!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> And slightly rummed….



How about just... And slightly rummed…. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, we are cold and dry here. Any BT please?
> Awaiting watching some College ball today...Michigan State has a big game with Ohio, should be good. Not sure what to make for dinner tonight, Tovah has had ongoing stomach issues and with her food allergies I’m almost running out of menu choices....probably do chicken again.....I think she’s turning into Wade Boggs........


I cheer on the number one Georgia Bulldogs.


----------



## groovetube

Nothing wrong with a wee bit of rum at all. Nothing.


----------



## groovetube

KC4 said:


> Ahh, so you definitely "get it". Newbies to the family gathering dessert table would usually give it a hard pass in favour of some other more familiar, appealing looking choice. Those of us who "got it" would chuckle and be just fine with this because that meant more for us!


You know it! I guess growing with anything gives you that craving for certain familiar foods.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Rummed isn't traditional...but I'm not against straying from tradition! A rum sauce over top would probably be quite nice!
> 
> Did you ever post your rendition of Wicked Game on your Use group page? Ive been watching for it, but might have missed it.


Hi Kim, I have sidetracked with that, I’ve been trying to get our song lists in an active book but am having issues with it. I can get it to work on my Mac but when I upload it to Facebook it won’t work so I’ll have to just put it alphabetical order.. I will have Wicked Games done this week though.

I’ve also had a few done for our Essential Canadian.…and I am working on a series of British Pub and Music Hall songs.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Did you ever post your rendition of Wicked Game on your Use group page? Ive been watching for it, but might have missed it.


Kim for you....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc, a tad warmer here at 7c, but grey.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim for you....


Thanks Rp, 
That's a little different than the version I have been working on. Slight changes in the lyrics and it has the "..world is only gonna..." echo.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 
I have one of those multiple little tasks days ahead of me today. Too bad I can't truly multi-task...that's usually a recipe for trouble, I so easily get distracted by the slightest "shiny" thing...LOL! 

The choir I sing with is also about to go into heavy rehearsals in preparation for a one-night-only performance (in about a week) with the Canadian Volare Tenors. We haven't even seen the music for 4 of the 6 songs we will be performing, but somehow this is all going to come together in 7 days.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> I have one of those multiple little tasks days ahead of me today. Too bad I can't truly multi-task...that's usually a recipe for trouble, I so easily get distracted by the slightest "shiny" thing...LOL!
> 
> The choir I sing with is also about to go into heavy rehearsals in preparation for a one-night-only performance (in about a week) with the Canadian Volare Tenors. We haven't even seen the music for 4 of the 6 songs we will be performing, but somehow this is all going to come together in 7 days.


It always does....like magic.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Good band practice yesterday. We have our first live gig in two years on New Year’s Eve and we’re really looking forward to it. Hard to believe it’s been so long what with Covid and all. Fearless Frank and the Record Grooves lives on!


----------



## groovetube

You guys are lucky with getting rehearsals. Most of my stuff, you does your homework and into the frying pan you go! Sometimes, there are moments when it can take a few minutes off your lifespan.


----------



## KC4

groovetube said:


> You guys are lucky with getting rehearsals. Most of my stuff, you does your homework and into the frying pan you go! Sometimes, there are moments when it can take a few minutes off your lifespan.


Oh maaaaan, THAT's the big difference between professionals like you and hobbyists like me. If we went straight into the frying pan with just homework and no rehearsals there would be a mixture of unsavoury undercooked, under- seasoned and burnt offerings. Might even throw Volare Tenors into fits of indigestion! 

Instead of singing:
_I'll be Home for Christmas_, they'll sing _Please_ _GO HOME for Christmas!
Oh Holy Night _will turn into_ OH HOLY HELL (WTH is THAT)! 
Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring_ will become _Jesus! OY! There is a lot to be DESIRED
Panis Angelicus _will morph into _Save Us Angels!_


----------



## Freddie_Biff

KC4 said:


> Oh maaaaan, THAT's the big difference between professionals like you and hobbyists like me. If we went straight into the frying pan with just homework and no rehearsals there would be a mixture of unsavoury undercooked, under- seasoned and burnt offerings. Might even throw Volare Tenors into fits of indigestion!
> 
> Instead of singing:
> _I'll be Home for Christmas_, they'll sing _Please_ _GO HOME for Christmas!
> Oh Holy Night _will turn into_ OH HOLY HELL (WTH is THAT)!
> Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring_ will become _Jesus! OY! There is a lot to be DESIRED
> Panis Angelicus _will morph into _Save Us Angels!_


Agreed for me too. It’s less about the gig and more about the getting together to rehearse. That’s the fun part!


----------



## groovetube

I do enjoy the hang as well. But a number of major hourly rehearsal buildings downtown were sold and they’re getting fewer and more expensive. But I’m used to going without, sometimes things get a little uh ‘Avant-gard’ sure, but smile, own it! if it’s really bad, make a face of shock at the guitar player as if it’s his fault!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I do enjoy the hang as well. But a number of major hourly rehearsal buildings downtown were sold and they’re getting fewer and more expensive. But I’m used to going without, sometimes things get a little uh ‘Avant-gard’ sure, but smile, own it! if it’s really bad, make a face of shock at the guitar player as if it’s his fault!


Did the same thing when I was in a band.........but it was usually him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Best to get the coffee brewing early in case of a power failure. Lots of rain and strong wind gusts on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting tidbit.

532-year-old N.S. hemlock claims record for oldest tree in the Maritimes | CBC News


----------



## Rps

What more can be said....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting tidbit.
> 
> 532-year-old N.S. hemlock claims record for oldest tree in the Maritimes | CBC News


Amazing, they should cut it down and place it in a museum............


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Best to get the coffee brewing early in case of a power failure. Lots of rain and strong wind gusts on the way.



It seems like both the east and west coasts are about to get hammered yet again with some more severe wind and rain storms. Gheese, enough already...!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> It seems like both the east and west coasts are about to get hammered yet again with some more severe wind and rain storms. Gheese, enough already...!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Batten down the hatches Patrick, if this river is anything close to the last one it will do substantial damage…maybe set B.C. back 10 years. Hope you are in a good spot to avoid the potential rain damage if it comes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> What more can be said....
> View attachment 94342


Ghostbusters theme song HD - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing on a chilly morning.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing on a chilly morning.


Morning Marc, et al....sunny here today and cold but not too bad.....was thinking about going to a movie today......


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Batten down the hatches Patrick, if this river is anything close to the last one it will do substantial damage…maybe set B.C. back 10 years. Hope you are in a good spot to avoid the potential rain damage if it comes.


Thanks Rps, luckily we live on a small rocky slope and mostly rock and well-drained and so far the large trees surrounding us have withstood any strong winds that have hit close by.

Many others, especially those in the farming areas certainly haven't fared anywhere near as well unfortunately.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## talonracer

Hey all. Figured I'd bring a bit of cheer to the timeline (hopefully) with this pic of one of my dad's cars. Certainly fun to drive and cruise around in. My dad's best friend warned me; I have to be someone else in that car because everyone wants to smile and wave and the second you stop someone wants to talk to you about the car or how it reminds them of a car.

My dad never got to actually drive this monster, but I took him out for a lot of drives in it and I know it brought him a lot of joy.


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> Hey all. Figured I'd bring a bit of cheer to the timeline (hopefully) with this pic of one of my dad's cars. Certainly fun to drive and cruise around in. My dad's best friend warned me; I have to be someone else in that car because everyone wants to smile and wave and the second you stop someone wants to talk to you about the car or how it reminds them of a car.
> 
> My dad never got to actually drive this monster, but I took him out for a lot of drives in it and I know it brought him a lot of joy.
> 
> View attachment 94345


Thanks, tr. The picture reminds me of Don's purple Meteor.


----------



## groovetube

What a beautiful car. Is the front tire on an angle?

I’m just old enough to remember cars like this still on the road, but more the early 60s. Love how both the front/back windows rolled down is wide open.


----------



## MacDoc

To be a kid again...cute of the day


----------



## MacDoc

Hardly know where to park this but certainly seems a Shang item
wow!








‘Dancing molecules’ successfully repair severe spinal cord injuries: After single injection, paralyzed animals regained ability to walk within four weeks


Researchers have developed an injectable therapy based on nanofibers that has enabled paralyzed mice with severe spinal cord injuries to regain the ability to walk.



www.sciencedaily.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Hey all. Figured I'd bring a bit of cheer to the timeline (hopefully) with this pic of one of my dad's cars. Certainly fun to drive and cruise around in. My dad's best friend warned me; I have to be someone else in that car because everyone wants to smile and wave and the second you stop someone wants to talk to you about the car or how it reminds them of a car.
> 
> My dad never got to actually drive this monster, but I took him out for a lot of drives in it and I know it brought him a lot of joy.
> 
> View attachment 94345


Nice...they were certainly boats back then. I had a friend who had a McLaughlin Buick convertible....it had the white walls which looked a foot thick....you literally glided over the road.....and....luxury cars looked like luxury cars back then......


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is brewing. Enjoy


Morning Marc, et al....sunny and cold here. Saw “No Time To Die” last night not bad for a JB film but a bit era sad....finished it off with Burger Night at Harvey’s....first time in two years you actually felt normal.......hope it lasts.


----------



## MacDoc

I know the feeling ...first doctor appointment I had here I hesitated then shook his hand...realized I had not done that in over a year. Other than signing in for contact tracing which is two clicks on the phone it's entirely normal here.
We still use hand sanitizers in the grocery stores since they are available.
Other than that...zero restrictions.

Now I'm entirely used to normal with no covid risk but not happy about the borders opening in a few weeks. 
Enjoy the normal while you can...methinks it is fleeting.


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> Hey all. Figured I'd bring a bit of cheer to the timeline (hopefully) with this pic of one of my dad's cars. Certainly fun to drive and cruise around in. My dad's best friend warned me; I have to be someone else in that car because everyone wants to smile and wave and the second you stop someone wants to talk to you about the car or how it reminds them of a car.
> 
> My dad never got to actually drive this monster, but I took him out for a lot of drives in it and I know it brought him a lot of joy.
> 
> View attachment 94345


Wow - both the car and the photo.


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> To be a kid again...cute of the day


Hah. That's great to see two young ones together - so they can really play.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Once again, coffee is brewing. Does anyone drink tea or smoothies in the morning?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Once again, coffee is brewing. Does anyone drink tea or smoothies in the morning?


Morning Marc, et al.... i’ll Have my regular please....never been much of a tea drinker. Now a smoothie that’s a different story....Mango-Kiwi sounds good.

Raining here today.....but where isn’t it raining....it seems. I’ve been working on a series of Sam Cooke songs.....looking back he wrote and sang some wonderful and timeless pieces....another one taken too soon.


----------



## MacDoc

I had tea and a fresh avocado on toast for brekkie. ( yes that is what they call it here ).
There are several tea plantations here ....Nerada and Daintree notably and local places serve them. This is how tea is harvested
















Local tea and home made scones with cream and local fruit jam is a fav lunch. Used to be $8, then $10 and now $12 most places but I admit they are getting more generous with the jam and cream.


----------



## Rps

And now you know.....


----------



## talonracer

groovetube said:


> What a beautiful car. Is the front tire on an angle?
> 
> I’m just old enough to remember cars like this still on the road, but more the early 60s. Love how both the front/back windows rolled down is wide open.


No, I had zoomed out to get everything in and that's why it looks that way.

Sure a massive change to drive this vs my tiny 2 door rally car!


----------



## talonracer

I frequently have fruit + protein smoothies for breakfast, but always with coffee.


----------



## groovetube

talonracer said:


> No, I had zoomed out to get everything in and that's why it looks that way.
> 
> Sure a massive change to drive this vs my tiny 2 door rally car!


Ah.

And I bet. I remember the days of auto class when grade 11 I and another's project was to completely rebuild a 350 chevy engine. I did a couple more at buddy's houses and loved old cars, now, I barely crack the hood on my Toyota RAV4, it's just so different, and frankly unappealing to deal with. 

Beauty of an old(er) car!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some freshly brewed coffee is ready to help get you going today. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some freshly brewed coffee is ready to help get you going today. Enjoy


BT if you have it please Marc.....we are at -1 this morning, but have some slight sun...will get cloudy and the dreaded “S” word...maybe an inch or two but will warm up later in the week so bye bye snow.

Big do’uns here this weekend as Michigan and Michigan State both have games which would impact their seasons in the College football championships...

Funny how the mind works, I’ve been humming a lot of Johnny Rivers’ songs lately. We did many many covers of the rhythm and blues artists of the era......Memphis, Seventh Son, Poor Side of Town, Tracks of My Tears, Mountain of Love, Baby I Need Your Lovin’.....on and on, might due a uke series for the Windsor Group and others...great tunes we might have forgotten....great era for popular music.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BT if you have it please Marc.....we are at -1 this morning, but have some slight sun...will get cloudy and the dreaded “S” word...maybe an inch or two but will warm up later in the week so bye bye snow.
> 
> Big do’uns here this weekend as Michigan and Michigan State both have games which would impact their seasons in the College football championships...
> 
> Fun how the mind works, I’ve been humming a lot of Johnny Rivers’ songs lately. We did many many covers of the rhythm and blues artists of the era......Memphis, Seventh Son, Poor Side of Town, Tracks of My Tears, Mountain of Love, Baby I Need Your Lovin’.....on and on, might due a uke series for the Windsor Group and others...great tunes we might have forgotten....great era for popular music.


Georgia vs Georgia Tech ................ Go Dawgs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> BT if you have it please Marc.....we are at -1 this morning, but have some slight sun...will get cloudy and the dreaded “S” word...maybe an inch or two but will warm up later in the week so bye bye snow.
> 
> Big do’uns here this weekend as Michigan and Michigan State both have games which would impact their seasons in the College football championships...
> 
> Funny how the mind works, I’ve been humming a lot of Johnny Rivers’ songs lately. We did many many covers of the rhythm and blues artists of the era......Memphis, Seventh Son, Poor Side of Town, Tracks of My Tears, Mountain of Love, Baby I Need Your Lovin’.....on and on, might due a uke series for the Windsor Group and others...great tunes we might have forgotten....great era for popular music.


Ohio State Buckeyes vs. Michigan Wolverines Box Score, Summary, and Team Stats - November 27, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com 
Georgia Bulldogs vs. Georgia Tech Yellow Jackets Box Score, Summary, and Team Stats - November 27, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com 
Penn State Nittany Lions vs. Michigan State Spartans Live Score and Stats - November 27, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Ohio State Buckeyes vs. Michigan Wolverines Box Score, Summary, and Team Stats - November 27, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com
> Georgia Bulldogs vs. Georgia Tech Yellow Jackets Box Score, Summary, and Team Stats - November 27, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com
> Penn State Nittany Lions vs. Michigan State Spartans Live Score and Stats - November 27, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com


Big things at the Big House…..now watching the Spartans, they’re up 7 zip right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Big things at the Big House…..now watching the Spartans, they’re up 7 zip right now.


Alabama Crimson Tide vs. Auburn Tigers Live Score and Stats - November 27, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Happy Hanukkah.

Hanukkah 2021 begins Sunday, November 28th at sunset (today) and ends Monday, December 6th at nightfall.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Happy Hanukkah.
> 
> Hanukkah 2021 begins Sunday, November 28th at sunset (today) and ends Monday, December 6th at nightfall.


Happy Hanukkah Marc! We had some snow last night but it is slowly melting. It is also cold ( for here ) at -6
but could be worse.

I would like to share with fellow Shangers the first volume of the Windsor Ukulele Circle's Two-Chord-Tuesday song book. It is amazing how many songs there are that are only two chords...whether you play guitar, uke, or probably piano...these are a great start on the path to learning and playing music....I have more to come as well...although some are not to my tastes. I know some of us here play instruments and I thought you might like to see these....would also welcome your suggestions for additions.


----------



## OldeBullDust

and a Happy Hanukkah to you and your family Marc.

If snow is a part of Hanukkah Marc, then we are well on the way for a fine celebration.

I don't know the actual measurements at the moment, about 10cm maybe (ankle height actually).
It is still snowing - moderately, but it's building steadily. The snowplows aren't out yet, being Sunday they don't rush out
until later.

Anyway, it's a black & white world outside at the moment.

I'd appreciate a cup of your fine coffee Marc, maybe with a bit of fortification (in keeping with the weather/festive season).

I hope your new home building project was not badly affected by the recent weather. I see that things got a bit nasty on the Rock, have you been speaking with any of your former neighbours / friends?

TTFN


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> and a Happy Hanukkah to you and your family Marc.
> 
> If snow is a part of Hanukkah Marc, then we are well on the way for a fine celebration.
> 
> I don't know the actual measurements at the moment, about 10cm maybe (ankle height actually).
> It is still snowing - moderately, but it's building steadily. The snowplows aren't out yet, being Sunday they don't rush out
> until later.
> 
> Anyway, it's a black & white world outside at the moment.
> 
> I'd appreciate a cup of your fine coffee Marc, maybe with a bit of fortification (in keeping with the weather/festive season).
> 
> I hope your new home building project was not badly affected by the recent weather. I see that things got a bit nasty on the Rock, have you been speaking with any of your former neighbours / friends?
> 
> TTFN


Morning Bill, our snow is almost gone on the roads and walkways but about an inch or so on the rooves.....we will be hitting 8c by Wednesday so all should be gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> and a Happy Hanukkah to you and your family Marc.
> 
> If snow is a part of Hanukkah Marc, then we are well on the way for a fine celebration.
> 
> I don't know the actual measurements at the moment, about 10cm maybe (ankle height actually).
> It is still snowing - moderately, but it's building steadily. The snowplows aren't out yet, being Sunday they don't rush out
> until later.
> 
> Anyway, it's a black & white world outside at the moment.
> 
> I'd appreciate a cup of your fine coffee Marc, maybe with a bit of fortification (in keeping with the weather/festive season).
> 
> I hope your new home building project was not badly affected by the recent weather. I see that things got a bit nasty on the Rock, have you been speaking with any of your former neighbours / friends?
> 
> TTFN


Bill, we are building a new home in Bridgewater, Nova Scotia


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Bill, we are building a new home in Bridgewater, Nova Scotia


I guess I over estimated the extent/coverage of the storm, for some reason I though that all of the Maritimes were
subject to the winds & rain assault.

Good to hear that parts of the Maritimes were spared.

Will you be able to enjoy your new home by New Years?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Happy Hanukkah.


Happy Hanukkah Marc and all...











- Patrick
=======


----------



## OldeBullDust

Sorry Marc, I think my poorly constructed post misled you.
I jumped from mentioning your new house to commenting about nasty weather in Newfoundland (the Rock)
I should have separated the two. 
I tend to blend my thoughts into one big mess, confuses me too!

we've visited Lunenburg on our last trip, but I missed Bridgewater. 

I owe you a beer.


----------



## pm-r

OldeBullDust said:


> I guess I over estimated the extent/coverage of the storm, for some reason I though that all of the Maritimes were
> subject to the winds & rain assault.
> 
> Good to hear that parts of the Maritimes were spared.


That's easy to overestimate especially when the news media tends to over exaggerate things in certain situations.

But any reprieve maybe short based and I wouldn't try holding my breath for too long especially considering the recent forecast:
*



Storm parade brings new low into Atlantic Canada with rain, snow, winds

Click to expand...

*


> Digital Writers
> The Weather Network
> 
> Sunday, November 28th 2021, 11:38 am - The unsettled pattern will be hanging around in Atlantic Canada for the next few days, with the next system already set to move in to start the new work week -- bringing another round of drenching rainfall, hefty snowfall and intense wind gusts.











Storm parade brings new low into Atlantic Canada with rain, snow, winds


The unsettled pattern will be hanging around in Atlantic Canada for the next few days, with the next system already set to move in to start the new work week -- bringing another round of drenching rainfall, hefty snowfall and intense wind gusts.



www.theweathernetwork.com





- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Once again, coffee is brewing. Does anyone drink tea or smoothies in the morning?


Good god no. Fresh ground coffee only!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> I guess I over estimated the extent/coverage of the storm, for some reason I though that all of the Maritimes were
> subject to the winds & rain assault.
> 
> Good to hear that parts of the Maritimes were spared.
> 
> Will you be able to enjoy your new home by New Years?


Hopefully the home will be built by May. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewing to get us all up and about this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee is brewing to get us all up and about this morning. Enjoy.


Morning Marc...a bit cold here today and most of the snow has melted...we will be at 8c by Wednesday.

It’s Flu shot day today........oh joy.......


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Made it through all eight hours of the Beatles Get Back movie by Peter Jackson. Very long but very interesting. Have any of you seen it yet?


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Made it through all eight hours of the Beatles Get Back movie by Peter Jackson. Very long but very interesting. Have any of you seen it yet?


I don’t have Disney....any highlights for those of us not subscribers?


----------



## groovetube

I haven’t watched it yet. I want to be ready to watch the whole shootin match to see it all in context. I’ve heard many a reaction and it seems all over the map. Many musicians I know who have been through the wringer loved watching the process others described as ‘boring’. I thought ha welcome to our world! Hours and hours and hours of that’s stuff!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Happy Hanukkah Marc and all...
> 
> View attachment 94351
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

[QUOTE="Rps, post: 2744120, member: 28420"

I would like to share with fellow Shangers the first volume of the Windsor Ukulele Circle's Two-Chord-Tuesday song book. It is amazing how many songs there are that are only two chords...whether you play guitar, uke, or probably piano...these are a great start on the path to learning and playing music....I have more to come as well...although some are not to my tastes. I know some of us here play instruments and I thought you might like to see these....would also welcome your suggestions for additions.
[/QUOTE]
This is a great compilation to have Rp. Thank you.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> I don’t have Disney....any highlights for those of us not subscribers?


You can find short clips on YouTube. The promos have also been all over my Facebook feed.


----------



## KC4

Freddie_Biff said:


> Made it through all eight hours of the Beatles Get Back movie by Peter Jackson. Very long but very interesting. Have any of you seen it yet?


No but I plan to. I assume (unless you tell me otherwise) that it's worth the time spent. I am a Beatles fan.


----------



## KC4

Happy Hanukkah Marc!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

KC4 said:


> No but I plan to. I assume (unless you tell me otherwise) that it's worth the time spent. I am a Beatles fan.


If you’re a Beatles fan, then it’s definitely fun. Might need to spread it out, because there’s a lot of jamming/down the rabbit hole kind of stuff and eights hours IS a long time. But the payoff with the 40 minute show on the rooftop is a nice payoff. PeterJackson does a nice split screen treatment as well, and for me, it was so cool to see Billy Preston join the band. He was only 22 at the time, and the oldest Beatle was only 28. Amazing when you stop and think about it.


----------



## KC4

Freddie_Biff said:


> If you’re a Beatles fan, then it’s definitely fun. Might need to spread it out, because there’s a lot of jamming/down the rabbit hole kind of stuff and eights hours IS a long time. But the payoff with the 40 minute show on the rooftop is a nice payoff. PeterJackson does a nice split screen treatment as well, and for me, it was so cool to see Billy Preston join the band. He was only 22 at the time, and the oldest Beatle was only 28. Amazing when you stop and think about it.


Awesome. Thanks.

Just finished performing a 7 song Beatles medley with my Choir. Most people (of my generation) love the Beatles.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Happy Hanukkah Marc!


Merci, Kim


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewing to get us all up and about this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Awesome. Thanks.
> 
> Just finished performing a 7 song Beatles medley with my Choir. Most people (of my generation) love the Beatles.


Kim, I, too, am of the age where I hold The Beatles dear....I have a song book of virtually all Beatle songs...lyrics and chords.....what I found interesting...and really to my horror, is when you actually sit and read the lyrics .....how many dreadful songs they wrote and performed....I mean really dreadful....however....they certainly had a great collection of winners.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy 186th birthday to Samuel Langhorne Clemens!


----------



## MacDoc

Oddly I just downloaded *Life on the Mississipi* for free. Was reading another good book about yhre same subject - named the same but covers the entire history of steamboats on the "western rivers" 
Wild and enjoyable - 🎂 to the North American bard.


----------



## talonracer

Hey all. Enjoying some freshly roasted coffee and relaxing a bit while the Talon finally gets its winter tires put on. No snow on the ground yet but I'd rather have that done before there is!


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Hey all. Enjoying some freshly roasted coffee and relaxing a bit while the Talon finally gets its winter tires put on. No snow on the ground yet but I'd rather have that done before there is!


Right on TR, had mine on last week just in time for our first dusting.....


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> Hey all. Enjoying some freshly roasted coffee and relaxing a bit while the Talon finally gets its winter tires put on. No snow on the ground yet but I'd rather have that done before there is!


Morning, tr. Coffee is brewing. Getting my snow tires put on in about two hours. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, tr. Coffee is brewing. Getting my snow tires put on in about two hours. Such is Life.


Morning Marc, et al.....some BT please if you have it. Went and saw the new Ghostbusters movie last night...was pretty good...


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Happy 186th birthday to Samuel Langhorne Clemens!
> View attachment 94355
> View attachment 94356


Nice pix with your doxie celebrating…..too bad never the Twain shall meet……..


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewing to get us all up and about this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee is brewing to get us all up and about this morning. Enjoy.


Good Morning All, Hope everyone is well & enjoying the day.

Slightly warmer here today, it's raining and the snow is melting.
May be the last chance to get out and do a few of those missed chores around the house.

After looking at pictures of what's happening in BC, I was wondering how we would make out here if we received that much rain.
We are on the very edge of the moraine. Our home is situated on high ground, with the land quickly sloping off to fields which quickly drain off to other connected ancient channels. Everything flows north.

I suspect we would be high and dry but not able to go too far due to the roads dipping in and out of multiple hollows/valleys etc.

Gives one a better appreciation/perspective of what's happening in BC, and just how much control we have over life on this ball of dirt.

And now I would appreciate a nice hot coffee (cream/no sugar please Marc).


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All, Hope everyone is well & enjoying the day.
> 
> Slightly warmer here today, it's raining and the snow is melting.
> May be the last chance to get out and do a few of those missed chores around the house.
> 
> After looking at pictures of what's happening in BC, I was wondering how we would make out here if we received that much rain.
> We are on the very edge of the moraine. Our home is situated on high ground, with the land quickly sloping off to fields which quickly drain off to other connected ancient channels. Everything flows north.
> 
> I suspect we would be high and dry but not able to go too far due to the roads dipping in and out of multiple hollows/valleys etc.
> 
> Gives one a better appreciation/perspective of what's happening in BC, and just how much control we have over life on this ball of dirt.
> 
> And now I would appreciate a nice hot coffee (cream/no sugar please Marc).


Morning Bill, yup...unless you’ve actually seen it, it is hard to grasp the extent of the damage out there....I would bet they are set back 10 years or so. I remember seeing a church steeple in Manitoba which had a watermark on it.....terrifying......


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in The Cafe Chez Marc. Might it be that the uke and bagpipe duo playing non-stop Christmas songs is scaring folks away????????? Whatever, I like it ....... as do the doxies.


----------



## MacDoc

*Dune* rocks - time went by very rapidly ....and a nice crepe for lunch

My ears are ringing from down under Marc ...


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> ...unless you’ve actually seen it, it is hard to grasp the extent of the damage out there....I would bet they are set back 10 years or so.



Actually the extent of damage is pretty well out of sight when it comes down to the loss of all the animals, dairy cows, cattle, chickens etc. and future food crops that have been involved. And yes, I'm sure you are correct in that it is going to take years for some to recover from the devastation.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Some TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Some TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, a double please.....we have flakes today....ouch. Awaiting the big games tomorrow...should be fun!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, a double please.....we have flakes today....ouch.


As if the recent rivers of rain weren't enough for our general area now they have the nerve for the recent forecasts adding the s word:

_Alerts for: East Vancouver Island
Statements
4:51 AM PST Friday 03 December 2021
Special weather statement in effect for:
East Vancouver Island - Duncan to Nanaimo
Potential for snow with light accumulation._

At least that seems to be to the north of us, but the neighbour's roofs are certainly white with heavy frost this morning.

Certainly a cooler change from the temperatures in the teens we've had the last week or so with the Hawaiian pineapple express and all it's associated rain.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Warm at 8 am 28. Just watched this.




Good on Netflix ....Sherpas get their due as the best climbers ever. 14 peaks above 8k meter ...lifetime goals for even one for many........only 19 people have done all 14 in their climbing careers.
Well these guys?? Just watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saturday morning coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Saturday morning coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, sunny and cold here today...a BT would be lovely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, sunny and cold here today...a BT would be lovely.


Sunny and cool here as well. I shall join you in a cup of hot coffee.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and cool here as well. I shall join you in a cup of hot coffee.


You watchin’ the Dawgs today...should be a great game. I’ll be watching Michigan as well.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and cool here as well. I shall join you in a cup of hot coffee.


No sun here, but definitely on the cool side, and the hot coffee was certainly enjoyable.

Forecast calls for:
Occasional wintry mix continuing through 2 pm.
2°
Rain Shower
4°/0°

No outside Christmas season decorations or lights going up this morning!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> No sun here, but definitely on the cool side, and the hot coffee was certainly enjoyable.
> 
> Forecast calls for:
> Occasional wintry mix continuing through 2 pm.
> 2°
> Rain Shower
> 4°/0°
> 
> No outside Christmas season decorations or lights going up this morning!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Certainly weird weather left coast wise…I hear Hawaii is expected a blizzard….


----------



## MacDoc

Stunning tropical morning 25 at sunrise and a dry air mass. Might go for a ride to Hasties Swamp for some more photos. See if the Spoonbill is still hanging around.















my Mission Beach run turned out a total treat with Black Cockatoos up close and personal. Spent a good half hour with them....as close as 2m away. Hot ride home 🥵 
Figured you all in the northern hemisphere would like some greenery.















Have a good audio book on the go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You watchin’ the Dawgs today...should be a great game. I’ll be watching Michigan as well.


Sadly, the UGA Dawgs lost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, the UGA Dawgs lost.


Well the Dawgs and Bama are both 12-1 now so logic sez they should meet in the championship tourney.....we’ll see later today on the rankings.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A bit early for Sunday Brunch, but coffee is brewing.


Will take a large BT please.....been watching the newer series Discovery, the Star Trek spin-off...actually quite good.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Morning, Marc. I’d have some coffee, please. High octane preferably. Double double. Lots of marking to do today.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Morning, Marc. I’d have some coffee, please. High octane preferably. Double double. Lots of marking to do today.


I feel your pain, marking was my least favourite task when I taught.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Will take a large BT please.....been watching the newer series Discovery, the Start Trek spin-off...actually quite good.


I liked it at first, until I saw the new Klingons. A little too non-Star Trekky for me. I do like Michelle Yeoh though. And Michael Burnham is interesting, as was Lucius Malfoy early on. Now if I want classic Trek I watch The Orville.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> I liked it at first, until I saw the new Klingons. A little too non-Star Trekky for me. I do like Michelle Yeoh though. And Michael Burnham is interesting, as was Lucius Malfoy early on. Now if I want classic Trek I watch The Orville.


I kind of agree on the Kingons…. A little tooooooo “Aliens” like….the language is interesting though….more real I think than the old series…..


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> I kind of agree on the Kingons…. A little tooooooo “Aliens” like….the language is interesting though….more real I think than the old series…..


Well they certainly tried to push the envelope. I’ll give them that. I enjoyed Picard Season 1.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh the humanity!!!!! How a Cream Cheese Shortage Is Affecting N.Y.C. Bagel Shops Supply chain problems that have hit businesses across the country now threaten a quintessential New York treat. Some bagel shops supplies are down to just a few days!


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well they certainly tried to push the envelope. I’ll give them that. I enjoyed Picard Season 1.


I found Picard a ruse, seemed more like a way to give buddies a payday. My standard with spin-offs is can you watch it and “get it” without any prior knowledge and the spin off makes sense….I found Picard failed that test….but Discovery didn’t…..


----------



## KC4

Cool Choir Beatles Medley

Good day Shang Gang, Trying this as a test - don't know if it will open properly for you. Seems okay to me.

We just did our last (outdoor) public performance of the year last evening at a community parade/tree lighting ceremony. This was one of the one of the songs, but it was from the weekend prior.


----------



## KC4

In other news I've got beef cubes, onion, wine, garlic and many seasonings in the slow cooker this morning, preparing to assemble a tourtiere (or two) this evening. By the time I'm ready to bake it, the meat should be fork-tender.... well, that's the plan anyway.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Oh the humanity!!!!! How a Cream Cheese Shortage Is Affecting N.Y.C. Bagel Shops Supply chain problems that have hit businesses across the country now threaten a quintessential New York treat. Some bagel shops supplies are down to just a few days!


What's with the "Cream Cheese Shortage" thing??? I haven't heard anyting about it here.

We are lucky that we have an excellent local dairy that produces some excellent cream cheese along with their excellent ice cream and other dairy products. I'm not sure about bagels as I've never had one in my life I don't think.

Cream cheese with red chili pepper jelly on various crackers is one of my favourite snacks. 

Oddly, the red chili pepper we like that COSTCO carries seasonally is made outside Don's country st. albert in *Sherwood Park Alberta. *One would think it would be made in a warmer climate area. 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Oh the humanity!!!!! How a Cream Cheese Shortage Is Affecting N.Y.C. Bagel Shops Supply chain problems that have hit businesses across the country now threaten a quintessential New York treat. Some bagel shops supplies are down to just a few days!


Maybe the U.S. should remove the three digit tariff on our dairy……


KC4 said:


> Cool Choir Beatles Medley
> 
> Good day Shang Gang, Trying this as a test - don't know if it will open properly for you. Seems okay to me.
> 
> We just did our last (outdoor) public performance of the year last evening at a community parade/tree lighting ceremony. This was one of the one of the songs, but it was from the weekend prior.


Very nice! I know everyone enjoyed your choir…I know I did.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> In other news I've got beef cubes, onion, wine, garlic and many seasonings in the slow cooker this morning, preparing to assemble a tourtiere (or two) this evening. By the time I'm ready to bake it, the meat should be fork-tender.... well, that's the plan anyway.


Sounds great….everything but the onion and garlic of course.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Oh the humanity!!!!! How a Cream Cheese Shortage Is Affecting N.Y.C. Bagel Shops Supply chain problems that have hit businesses across the country now threaten a quintessential New York treat. Some bagel shops supplies are down to just a few days!


There are shortages of many things these days with covid x Supply chain issues x upward creeping inflation. I can't find a decent supply of pecans! If there are any, the packages are small except for the price. But Cream Cheese....OH NOOO! This impacts cheese cake futures too!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Maybe the U.S. should remove the three digit tariff on our dairy……
> 
> Very nice! I know everyone enjoyed your choir…I know I did.


Thanks Rp... The acoustics in that venue are simply amazing. If we could have sung without masks, it would have been even better. Maybe next year.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Sounds great….everything but the onion and garlic of course.


Yes, I used slightly less garlic and onion than called for because they can so easily override other flavours...but the onion & garlic need to be there in the background for that true Tortiere taste.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Sounds great….everything but the onion and garlic of course.


Ahhh... nooo... I would shudder at the thought, but then I have never really been a fan of tourtieres in the first place. But English style meat pies are at the top of our list.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yes, I used slightly less garlic and onion than called for because they can so easily override other flavours...but the onion & garlic need to be there in the background for that true Tortiere taste.


It’s called allergies……


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Ahhh... nooo... I would shudder at the thought, but then I have never really been a fan of tourtieres in the first place. But English style meat pies are at the top of our list.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It’s called allergies…..


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Thanks Rp... The acoustics in that venue are simply amazing. If we could have sung without masks, it would have been even better. Maybe next year.


It was great actually, surprisingly clear. We’ve had another outbreak here so I don’t think live performances are in the cards for awhile.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

KC4 said:


> In other news I've got beef cubes, onion, wine, garlic and many seasonings in the slow cooker this morning, preparing to assemble a tourtiere (or two) this evening. By the time I'm ready to bake it, the meat should be fork-tender.... well, that's the plan anyway.


Mmmm, tourtiere….!


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> Ahhh... nooo... I would shudder at the thought, but then I have never really been a fan of tourtieres in the first place. But English style meat pies are at the top of our list.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Ah yes, these tourtieres mostly speak French.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> It’s called allergies……


Awww, that's unfortunate. A few people in my family have a sensitivity to onion and especially garlic. It's a challenge (for me) to cook without these ingredients. 

When I traveled to Britain about 20 years ago to explore the canal system via narrowboat, we cooked many of our own meals. We found it amazingly hard to find garlic. Tried for days. The grocers did not carry it then, and we were advised to try the herbalist/apothecary. Yup, it was there. As a remedy/treatment, not a culinary ingredient. The shop proprietor (jokingly, I guessed) asked if we were witches, because we bought "so much".


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Stunning tropical morning 25 at sunrise and a dry air mass. Might go for a ride to Hasties Swamp for some more photos. See if the Spoonbill is still hanging around.
> View attachment 94371
> View attachment 94372
> 
> my Mission Beach run turned out a total treat with Black Cockatoos up close and personal. Spent a good half hour with them....as close as 2m away. Hot ride home 🥵
> Figured you all in the northern hemisphere would like some greenery.
> View attachment 94369
> View attachment 94370
> 
> Have a good audio book on the go.


The photos are great, especially of the male Red-Tailed Black Cockatoo feeding the juvenile one.


----------



## MacDoc

Thanks - I'd never had a chance like that with blacks in 10 years here. I do think that is partially not being here this time of year as even yesterday there were flocks of 10 or twenty in the skies over Hasties Swamp.
But they were not wary at all at Mission Beach....feeding within 2-3m on the ground and perching about the same and feeding the brat.
Had an early morning run to Hasties ...I;ll never run out of species as something like 230 have been recorded there.















Cute bug too and a waking up pelican apparently trying to swallow itself.















Fresh avocado and garlic on toast with local Nerada Tea this morning. My coffee tolerance has gone south tho hard to resist a light latte with Mungali Dairy milk and some Baileys.
One of these just fluttered by - they are always flying through the house..they are the size of your hand.
Female on top is quite a bit larger than the male. We keep vines about that attract them to lay eggs.


----------



## MacDoc

> But English style meat pies are at the top of our list.


You'd be in heaven here. It's the national dish. Can hardly find a decent hamburger but one place I love to ride too makes THE best rump steak meat pie.








Lucky it's about hour and a quarter ride away. https://www.fallsteahouse.com.au


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> *You'd be in heaven here*. It's the national dish. Can hardly find a decent hamburger but one place I love to ride too makes THE best rump steak meat pie.


So I understand, they make excellent meat pies and all kinds of varieties, and were actually created to make up for the lack of beef burgers there.

That sample looks pretty good but I'll skip the mushy peas thanks. Certainly not one of my favourites... 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What's with the "Cream Cheese Shortage" thing??? I haven't heard anyting about it here.
> 
> We are lucky that we have an excellent local dairy that produces some excellent cream cheese along with their excellent ice cream and other dairy products. I'm not sure about bagels as I've never had one in my life I don't think.
> 
> Cream cheese with red chili pepper jelly on various crackers is one of my favourite snacks.
> 
> Oddly, the red chili pepper we like that COSTCO carries seasonally is made outside Don's country st. albert in *Sherwood Park Alberta. *One would think it would be made in a warmer climate area. 😇
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


This is in the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> So I understand, they make excellent meat pies and all kinds of varieties, and were actually created to make up for the lack of beef burgers there.
> 
> That sample looks pretty good but I'll skip the mushy peas thanks. Certainly not one of my favourites... 😇
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


As the Beattles sang ........ "All we are saying, is give peas a chance." Give Peace A Chance 1969 Official Video - Bing video


----------



## Dr.G.

2021 Bowl Games: Schedule, College Football Playoff teams, kickoff times, dates, NCAA top 25 rankings - CBSSports.com


----------



## Rps

December 6th is historically a sad day in Canada. In 1917 a French cargo ship laden with explosives collided with a Norwegian freighter in the narrows in Halifax Harbour. The result was the largest man made non nuclear explosion in world history, killing about 2,000 people and injuring nearly 9000.

In 1989, in Montreal at the École Polytechnique , a gun man shot and killed 10 female and 4 male engineering students....14 others were injured.

Less We Forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> December 6th is historically a sad day in Canada. In 1917 a French cargo ship laden with explosives collided with a Norwegian freighter in the narrows in Halifax Harbour. The result was the largest man made non nuclear explosion in world history, killing about 2,000 people and injuring nearly 9000.
> 
> In 1989, in Montreal at the École Polytechnique , a gun man shot and killed 10 female and 4 male engineering students....14 others were injured.
> 
> Less We Forget.
> View attachment 94380


Great minds think alike. I was just about to post this as well --
Today marks the 104th anniversary of the Halifax Explosion.
In the morning of December 6th 1917, SS Mont-Blanc, a French cargo ship laden with high explosives, collided with the Norwegian vessel SS Imo in the Narrows.

Remembering the 'unsung heroes' of the Halifax Explosion recovery effort | CBC News 


Sadly, the senseless shooting at École Polytechnique is within our lifetime. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewing to get us started on a new week. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee is brewing to get us started on a new week. Enjoy


Morning Marc, I see the Dawgs are in the hunt....


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> This is in the US.


Yes, so I gathered from your post. It seems the news I follow up here doesn't think I would be interested in the cream cheese shortage of new york city... 😇

I guess I'll have to go and do some googling on the topic...

EDIT: no real definitive reasons for the new york city area shortage it seems, just add it to the list of other things, but there seems to be a war of words between east and west brewing:








Bagels, pizza and egomania: five things California does better than New York


A story declaring California bagels the best sparked a war between east and west coasts, but the list doesn’t end there




www.theguardian.com





There seems to be a fair number of fighting words happening... And, california has lots of cream cheese available... 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yes, so I gathered from your post. It seems the news I follow up here doesn't think I would be interested in the cream cheese shortage of new york city... 😇
> 
> I guess I'll have to go and do some googling on the topic...
> 
> EDIT: no real definitive reasons for the new york city area shortage it seems, just add it to the list of other things, but there seems to be a war of words between east and west brewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bagels, pizza and egomania: five things California does better than New York
> 
> 
> A story declaring California bagels the best sparked a war between east and west coasts, but the list doesn’t end there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a fair number of fighting words happening... And, california has lots of cream cheese available... 😇
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Montreal may have bagels that come close to NYC bagel quality, but California has to import NYC bagels.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Montreal may have bagels that come close to NYC bagel quality, but California has to import NYC bagels.


I was just doing some bagle googling and that seems from some customer reviews we have some of the best NY Montreal equivalent bagels right here in Victoria. 



> Daniel
> Local Guide·118 reviews·30 photos
> a month ago
> Better than I could have hoped for. Best bagels I have had outside NYC & Montreal. A+
> 
> Valerie’s says: “if I could give them ten stars, I would.”





best bagel quality - Google Search


,,,
Mount Royal Bagel
Entrance off grant, 1115 N Park St, Victoria, BC

I don't know if they would meet your expectations or not:








Mount Royal Bagel


Mount Royal Bagel - Entrance off grant, 1115 N Park St, Victoria, BC V8T 1B9, Canada




mount-royal-bagel.edan.io





At least they seem to have lots of different kinds of cream cheese... 😇

BTW: I came across a photo of a doxy you might like for your collection so I may as well as include it here:










- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

I apologize in advance for this eye-searing image. Once you see it, it can't be unseen. This one is for Don. 

This was my choir outfit on Saturday. Enlarge at your risk. 








It's not quite the same eyeball imprinting caliber as Don in a pink bikini t-shirt...but it's in the same family. Merry Grinchmas Don!


----------



## Rps

Morning all....Kim I could use your Grinch out fit here as it’s -13c with the wind chill....ouch.
Soooooo a hot morning brew is in order.....maybe two. We seem to be heading back into restrictions here.....again.......I’ve been working on some British Music Hall tunes.....they are hard to do without the Cockney accent, which makes someone from Boston sound refined.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.
A friend who lives across the street from where our new home is being built sent us this pic from this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning all....Kim I could use your Grinch out fit here as it’s -13c with the wind chill....ouch.
> Soooooo a hot morning brew is in order.....maybe two. We seem to be heading back into restrictions here.....again.......I’ve been working on some British Music Hall tunes.....they are hard to do without the Cockney accent, which makes someone from Boston sound refined.....


Try singing "Knees of mother Brown" over and over again .......... each time faster than the last.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A friend who lives across the street from where our new home is being built sent us this pic from this morning.


Looking good,

Those trusses look to be spaced quite close which will likely make them stronger than average. That Tyvek type material is great for weatherproofing and comfort and helping with insulation needs.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all....Kim I could use your Grinch out fit here as it’s -13c with the wind chill....ouch.
> Soooooo a hot morning brew is in order.....maybe two. We seem to be heading back into restrictions here.....again.......I’ve been working on some British Music Hall tunes.....they are hard to do without the Cockney accent, which makes someone from Boston sound refined.....


I was plenty warm at -7C in that outfit, sometimes too warm. I had a few layers underneath. Probably could have done better with 1 less. 
Mostly the accent gets lost in the singing anyway, doesn't it? I remember being surprised the first time I heard some of the famous British (and Welsh) artists speaking instead of singing.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Looking good,
> 
> Those trusses look to be spaced quite close which will likely make them stronger than average. That Tyvek type material is great for weatherproofing and comfort and helping with insulation needs.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======











I agree, Patrick.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> View attachment 94384
> 
> I agree, Patrick.


Looks like you have what we call a snout house here Marc.....same as ours really, looking at your footings, do you have a basement or is it on a pad?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Looks like you have what we call a snout house here Marc.....same as ours really, looking at your footings, do you have a basement or is it on a pad?


No basement, just a heated pad


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Luckily, Rp does not live here and has to go out to the Cafe Chez Marc for his BT coffee. 10 inches of snow is in the forecast for today alone.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Luckily, Rp does not live here and has to go out to the Cafe Chez Marc for his BT coffee. 10 inches of snow is in the forecast for today alone.
> View attachment 94388


Just like St. John’s eh Marc?......


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang,
Marc - I like the looks of your house already. It's so thrilling to see them become a home.

My challenge for today is to get the fake Christmas tree lights going. Last year, some of the lights were out, we couldn't get them going, but we made do with what we had. Now, NONE will light. I've changed fuses, light bulbs, etc...no joy. It makes me mad that something so (theoretically) simple is hard to fix/maintain...I chalk it up to built-in-obsolescence...but I'm quite reluctant to go buy new lights and chuck these in the landfill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Just like St. John’s eh Marc?......


Not quite. St. John's is far worse.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> Marc - I like the looks of your house already. It's so thrilling to see them become a home.


They are rushing to beat today's snowfall to get in as much work as they can.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> They are rushing to beat today's snowfall to get in as much work as they can.


Yes, hopefully they can get the roof (or at least the plywood) on before the snow flies.


----------



## KC4




----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yes, hopefully they can get the roof (or at least the plywood) on before the snow flies.


Too late. It is already snowing.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Too late. It is already snowing.



Well, I guess we could try using some of the NS webcams... They give some pretty good coverage... 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, I guess we could try using some of the NS webcams... They give some pretty good coverage... 😇
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


About 8cm down so far with about 25cm to go overnight


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is brewing. I have been outside, off and on, since 4AM to shovel off part of our deck for our dogs. The snow is up to my knees.  Later, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slowly but surely ................


----------



## Rps

Now that’s an ugly sight first thing in the morning......you might want a toddy instead of coffee today...I won’t tell you what our temps will be tomorrow.........


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Slowly but surely ................


That's a fair bit of snow, but a nice, pretty country setting.

I'd say the suggestion of a hot toddy sounds pretty darn good.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Marc, I can't decide whether the view out your back deck is ugly or beautiful - Both I guess. Take'er easy as you can on the shovelling.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....I guess I have the keys .....Marc’s probably removing snow for his bow-wows....hope he didn’t over do it.

I have a fresh pot of coffee on and for breakfast we have egg sliders which are a “sandwich” of scrambled eggs and bacon and salsa held together with crisp waffle fries...yum!


----------



## Roofjac

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> Marc - I like the looks of your house already. It's so thrilling to see them become a home.
> 
> My challenge for today is to get the fake Christmas tree lights going. Last year, some of the lights were out, we couldn't get them going, but we made do with what we had. Now, NONE will light. I've changed fuses, light bulbs, etc...no joy. It makes me mad that something so (theoretically) simple is hard to fix/maintain...I chalk it up to built-in-obsolescence...but I'm quite reluctant to go buy new lights and chuck these in the landfill.


Morning KC4. Did you get your Christmas light problem figured out? I find if you use an electrical Tic Tester to test each socket you can find the burnt out/loose bulb pretty quickly. Someone you know will have one or they are about$10 at Canadian Tire or Princess Auto. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Rps

Hi Roofjac, I think Kim has a set of old time union lights.....you know one goes out they all go out..........


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all....I guess I have the keys .....Marc’s probably removing snow for his bow-wows....hope he didn’t over do it.
> 
> I have a fresh pot of coffee on and for breakfast we have egg sliders which are a “sandwich” of scrambled eggs and bacon and salsa held together with crisp waffle fries...yum!


Good morning Shang, 
Yes, please Rp!


----------



## Roofjac

Rps said:


> Hi Roofjac, I think Kim has a set of old time union lights.....you know one goes out they all go out..........


OH, OK. Then my suggestion will not work.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> Yes, please Rp!


A serving of 4 coming up....


----------



## Rps

Roofjac said:


> OH, OK. Then my suggestion will not work.


Hi Roofjac, don’t think we’ve met...I’m Rp in Ontario


----------



## KC4

Roofjac said:


> Morning KC4. Did you get your Christmas light problem figured out? I find if you use an electrical Tic Tester to test each socket you can find the burnt out/loose bulb pretty quickly. Someone you know will have one or they are about$10 at Canadian Tire or Princess Auto. Just a suggestion.


Good Morning Roofjac,

You bet! After losing my place dozens of time in the snarl of wires on the tree, I painstakingly removed the lot of them so I could see what I was doing. . . . and eventually replaced them with different sets of lights. So I won the battle of getting the Xmas tree lit, but not yet the war.
Thanks for the suggestion - I will get myself one of those testers and get the evicted set of lights working ( I'm trying not to have them end up in a landfill). Worse case scenario, my neighbour advised that an electronics recycling depot may accept them.


----------



## Roofjac

Rps said:


> Hi Roofjac, don’t think we’ve met...I’m Rp in Ontario


Hey, nice to meet you. I have been a member for awhile but don't spend a lot of time here anymore. My name is Jack and we live in Calgary.


----------



## Roofjac

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Roofjac,
> 
> You bet! After losing my place dozens of time in the snarl of wires on the tree, I painstakingly removed the lot of them so I could see what I was doing. . . . and eventually replaced them with a different sets of lights. So I won the battle of getting the Xmas tree lit, but not yet the war.
> Thanks for the suggestion - I will get myself one of those testers and get the evicted set of lights working ( I'm trying not to have them end up in a landfill). Worse case scenario, my neighbour advised that an electronics recycling depot may accept them.


Glad to hear you are winning! Lights are nice but also a PITA sometimes.


----------



## Rps

Roofjac said:


> Hey, nice to meet you. I have been a member for awhile but don't spend a lot of time here anymore. My name is Jack and we live in Calgary.


How the weather out there....we are expecting warm weather from the south west U.S. will it brush by you and yours.


----------



## KC4

Roofjac said:


> Glad to hear you are winning! Lights are nice but also a PITA sometimes.


Thanks Jack, it seems a bit of a hollow victory, so far. IF and when I get the rest of the lights going, I'll do the real victory dance. 

I'm wondering about the new LED lights - are they any less of of a PITA, or are they just a different style of PITA? 

My name is Kim and I too live in Calgary. Nice to meet you Jack.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Roofjac, I think Kim has a set of old time union lights.....you know one goes out they all go out..........


No, I think these are non-union. Typical Calgary oil-patch scenario. As the bulbs go out, the string keeps working but increases the workload for the remaining bulbs, causing them to burn out faster. Eventually the string is all but dead and the bulbs have gotten jobs in other devices and aren't eager to go back to being part of the string gang.


----------



## Roofjac

KC4 said:


> Thanks Jack, it seems a bit of a hollow victory, so far. IF and when I get the rest of the lights going, I'll do the real victory dance.
> 
> I'm wondering about the new LED lights - are they any less of of a PITA, or are they just a different style of PITA?
> 
> My name is Kim and I too live in Calgary. Nice to meet you Jack.


Hi Kim. We have both the older style and newer LEDs. The newer ones are great, if a light goes out the rest will stay lit. Burnt ones are easy to change. You can change the whole light, or remove bulb itself from socket and replace with different bulb into original socket. Just have to thead the two wires on bulb back into socket the same way they came out of the burnt one.


----------



## Roofjac

KC4 said:


> No, I think these are non-union. Typical Calgary oil-patch scenario. As the bulbs go out, the string keeps working but increases the workload for the remaining bulbs, causing them to burn out faster. Eventually the string is all but dead and the bulbs have gotten jobs in other devices and aren't eager to go back to being part of the string gang.


LOL. That is SO true. Exactly the way it works.


----------



## Roofjac

Rps said:


> How the weather out there....we are expecting warm weather from the south west U.S. will it brush by you and yours.


No complaints about our weather so far from me. It has been a very nice fall but we could use some of the rain/moisture that B.C. has been getting! They have had way too much and I don't mind shovelling. Weird and crappy weather all over. Hope you warm up nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished clearing off most of the snow on the deck and the stairs leading up to the driveway and the driveway. I need a nap.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> I'm wondering about the new LED lights - are they any less of of a PITA, or are they just a different style of PITA?


Unfortunately, I would have to say and agree with the latter. Oftentimes the trouble is not with the lamps themselves but the wiring and connections. Also, many of the led lights appear to be dim or washed out colours and don't have the sparkle that the l incandescent light bulbs had or still have.

As for the many incandescent type lights, I found the "Light Keeper" to be very helpful, once I figured out how it actually worked. I picked up one of the originals at canadian tire but they still seem to sell the same device:
https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...h6u-obc4RoCqUgQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds#store=932

It doesn't work with the LED hype lights of course which don't have a filament or shunt but use a light-emitting diode (LED) instead. Their failure seems to be due to lousy connections and cheap sloppy manufacturing methods.

Our latest frustration with some of the outside incanndescent mini lights was that the spare replacement bulbs I bought seem to have being labelled incorrectly and they blow immediately they are installed into the lit string. Oddly, another set of replacement bulbs that actually are incorrect voltage for the particular strings actually work without blowing. All very strange and frustrating.

The old true series lights we had lasted for years as I had added several extra sockets to each string so the lamps lasted a very long time, but they also had to be plugged into a central plug, and not in an end-to-end. Unfortunately replacement lamps became almost impossible to find and purchase and those that were available were absolute crap and lousy colours.

Actually our indoor christmas tree lights seem to be behaving themselves quite well the last few years and I'm not even sure what type they are. That's the lady's job to attach them and luckily they seem to all work!!! All that is except for the tree top star which is rather garish and we have not been able to find a replacement single lit bulb that is a bright and nice-looking plain star. The old star that we had to replace some years ago was nice and plain and the bulb actually had beautiful radiating rays, sort of like you can see with some bulbs when you squish up your eyes or squint and they produce radiating streaks of light.


EDIT: here's how to fix a string of LED Christmas tree type lights that was stuck in a browser window, and you will see they use a similar tester device that I have not used but should probably meet the job much easier for fixing non-working strings. But be forewarned, some christmas light strings bulbs cannot be replaced, so I guess one just waits till each one dies and then throw the whole straight away. Sort of a waste to me but that's the way some things are made these days.

Anyway have a look here:




__





How to Fix Christmas Lights


Quickly learn how to fix Christmas lights. Spend less time troubleshooting Christmas lights during the holidays. Use this guide to learn how to change a fuse in Christmas lights, how to replace bulbs and more.



www.homedepot.com





And take note of how simple it all seems... Yeah right...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. I am taking a break from shovelling in that rain is in the forecast this afternoon, along with +10C temps.


----------



## pm-r

Roofjac said:


> _*No complaints about our weather*_ so far from me. It has been a very nice fall but we could use some of the rain/moisture that B.C. has been getting!


@Roofjac
It seems that I missed the info part as to _*where you do live*_... And yes we have had more than enough rain recently here in BC... Even more today and more storms as well and numerous BC ferry sailings cancelled, mainly between the mainland and Vancouver Island.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Roofjac

pm-r said:


> @Roofjac
> It seems that I missed the info part as to _*where you do live*_... And yes we have had more than enough rain recently here in BC... Even more today and more storms as well and numerous BC ferry sailings cancelled, mainly between the mainland and Vancouver Island.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hey no worries Patrick, we live in Calgary. Please, call me Jack. The Roofjac name was from years ago when that was what I did for a living. Happily retired now. My sister lives in White Rock so we get regular weather reports. Hope you are on high ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Come in for a dark roast and cranberry almond orange biscotti. I shall put it all on Rp's tab since it is nearly $9364.93 and he pays his tab when it hits $10,000. He is my best customer.


----------



## pm-r

Roofjac said:


> Hey no worries Patrick, we live in Calgary. Please, call me Jack. The Roofjac name was from years ago when that was what I did for a living. Happily retired now.


@Roofjac 
Thanks Jack. I thought a "_*roof jack*_" was the flashing around plumbing vents that penetrate the roof and also the basic platforms used when working on roofs or even holding bundles of shingles on steep roofs.

I imagine a lot of people are enjoying their dry homes thanks to your work. I must admit from when I have visited calgary area that the roofs have to be prepared for anyting as the weather can change within a quarter to half an hour, from sunshine to snow to hail or rain, even in the middle of the summer in June and July.

My son and his family live in south-west Okotoks in a new huge house they fairly recently built, it has a huge high roof and I think the home looks almost like a church, or like a cathedral with its huge high entrance way. I wouldn't have wanted to be the roofer for that place!!! 😇

I hope you are enjoying your retirement days.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Roofjac

pm-r said:


> @Roofjac
> Thanks Jack. I thought a "_*roof jack*_" was the flashing around plumbing vents that penetrate the roof and also the basic platforms used when working on roofs or even holding bundles of shingles on steep roofs.
> 
> I imagine a lot of people are enjoying their dry homes thanks to your work. I must admit from when I have visited calgary area that the roofs have to be prepared for anyting as the weather can change within a quarter to half an hour, from sunshine to snow to hail or rain, even in the middle of the summer in June and July.
> 
> My son and his family live in south-west Okotoks in a new huge house they fairly recently built, it has a huge high roof and I think the home looks almost like a church, or like a cathedral with its huge high entrance way. I wouldn't have wanted to be the roofer for that place!!! 😇
> 
> I hope you are enjoying your retirement days.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I quit roofing in the mid 2000s just about the time that the roof lines were really getting steep and all cut up. Got a job in the Maintenance department of a local manufacturing plant for the next 16 years and took retirement just as Covid showed up (timed that right) . I can honestly say I don't miss work all that much!! But we were supposed to be doing a to of travelling, but not so much.


----------



## Dr.G.

With the Grey Cup, one of the oldest trophies in North American sport — due to be awarded on Sunday in a game between the Winnipeg Blue Bombers and the Hamilton Tiger-Cats, I think of Don. How he loved Grey Cup weekend .............. especially if SK was in the finals. RIP, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> With the Grey Cup, one of the oldest trophies in North American sport — due to be awarded on Sunday in a game between the Winnipeg Blue Bombers and the Hamilton Tiger-Cats, I think of Don. How he loved Grey Cup weekend .............. especially if SK was in the finals. RIP, mon ami.


Morning Marc, yup Don was fanatical about the entertainment value of the CFL....and the Roughies.....not sure who I will root for as the Roughies aren’t in it, nor are the Argos...
Grey Cup weekend is a fan event.....and I mean people who work for a living and sit in the cheap seats for every game....it’s not the CEO base of the Super Bore........sadly there is talk of changing our game to four downs.............


----------



## MacDoc

> But we were supposed to be doing a to of travelling, but not so much.


Well at least you live in one of the more varied and photogenic countries on the planet. Road trips in Canada are very rewarding and you can likely include Alaska.

I'm glad partner and I did so much travelling ..part of it is marketing for the company - clients living vicariously.
You can whet your appetite for when normal returns.




__





500px







500px.com


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> I'm glad partner and I did so much travelling .._*part of it is marketing for the company*_



Hmmm... sounds like an ideal situation for a substancial Canadian income tax claim and writeoff.... 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Well I don't push it that far ..rather stay off the radar and the primary purpose is the enjoyment of travel. Most is paid for by travel points on CC purchases.


----------



## Dr.G.

OT at the Grey Cup. An interesting game.

CBC Sports - CFL Scores


----------



## Dr.G.

Winnipeg wins by 8 in OT. Kudos.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Winnipeg wins by 8 in OT. Kudos.


Glad to see some scoring back......sadly the Grey Cup is losing its national relevance....but congrats to the ‘Peg.....well played.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Some freshly brewed coffee is brewing to help us with lunch. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon all. Some freshly brewed coffee is brewing to help us with lunch. Enjoy.


With some ultimate Chili dogs…….









Ultimate Loaded Chili-Topped Hot Dogs Recipe


These loaded hot dogs are the ultimate party food. Topped with an easy chili, they will satisfy kids and adults alike. Not to mention the buttery brioche hot dog buns.




www.foodandwine.com


----------



## MacDoc

I'm feeling old ....Mike Wallace's SON !!!! is 74








In a ‘major loss’ for Fox News, anchor Chris Wallace leaves for CNN


Wallace’s announcement even took the guests on his show Sunday by surprise; they were not tipped off ahead of time.




www.smh.com.au





Gonna get on the motorcycle and peel back a few decades !!!

A haircut and sushi for lunch before Omicron comes lurking. ☕


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> I'm feeling old ....Mike Wallace's SON !!!! is 74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a ‘major loss’ for Fox News, anchor Chris Wallace leaves for CNN
> 
> 
> Wallace’s announcement even took the guests on his show Sunday by surprise; they were not tipped off ahead of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smh.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna get on the motorcycle and peel back a few decades !!!
> 
> A haircut and sushi for lunch before Omicron comes lurking. ☕


Yeah, scary isn’t it!


----------



## Rps

Looks like I have the keys this morning. Went and saw our cities Christmas lights last night, very nice...needed something to brighten the day. Tonight we are going to see West Side Story.....my wife told me she had tickets to see the Jets......I thought it was a big screen NFL game....oh well.

This morning we have a nice French Vanilla coffee and Butter Nut scones....enjoy.....still reeling from yesterday’s Chili Dogs...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Looks like I have the keys this morning. Went and saw our cities Christmas lights last night, very nice...needed something to brighten the day. Tonight we are going to see West Side Story.....my wife to,d me see had tickets to see the Jets......I thought it was a big screen NFL game....oh well.
> 
> This morning we have a nice French Vanilla coffee and Butter Nut scones....enjoy.....still reeling from yesterday’s Chili Dogs...


So, are you a Jet or a Shark???? Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> So, are you a Jet or a Shark???? Thanks for the coffee.


Guess I’m a Jet....I do a lot of streaming......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Guess I’m a Jet....I do a lot of streaming......


If you go up stream you could be a salmon


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> If you go up stream you could be a salmon


True, but I must be a Jet because I sore in the morning...


----------



## Dr.G.

Better than to snore at night



Rps said:


> True, but I must be a Jet because I sore in the morning...


----------



## Dr.G.

Five Man Electrical Band's Les Emmerson, writer of rock hit 'Signs,' dead at 77 | CBC News 

Five Man Electric Band - Signs with Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Better than to snore at night


I guess if I can’t sleep I could get out my iPod and listen to R.E.M.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Five Man Electrical Band's Les Emmerson, writer of rock hit 'Signs,' dead at 77 | CBC News
> 
> Five Man Electric Band - Signs with Lyrics - YouTube


Sad, I remember both bands he was in.....and like many stars of that era it was CKLW that broke the barrier.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I could use some coffee please. It seems weird to me tone having a Grey Cup final in December. It gets pretty cold by this point. Congrats anyway, Winnipeg. Better luck next time, Hamilton.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> I could use some coffee please. It seems weird to me tone having a Grey Cup final in December. It gets pretty cold by this point. Congrats anyway, Winnipeg. Better luck next time, Hamilton.


That and the WS in November….


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> If you go up stream you could be a salmon


----------



## Rps

Looks like I’m opening today….we have a nice light roast caramel coffee in individual French Presses today and we also have waffles with fresh fruit and real whipped cream.

Saw West Side Story last night….while I’m a stage guy and prefer musicals on a stage, this version was flawless….the leads had exceptional voices and not a mis cast anywhere..


----------



## MacDoc

Sounds delightful ...I'm up at sparrows and makes me hungry.
We saw West SIde at Sydney Harbour





The outdoors and somewhat industrial setting was marvelous.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Sounds delightful ...I'm up at sparrows and makes me hungry.
> We saw West SIde at Sydney Harbour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outdoors and somewhat industrial setting was marvelous.


I bet it would have been wonderful to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Coffee is again brewing. We are lucky not to have to hire anyone here at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We are lucky not to have to hire anyone here at The Cafe Chez Marc.



Gee, that's getting quite serious and maybe possibly desperate... 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

For the Foodies here....Kim I know you’ll try these....








The joy of holiday breakfasts


Chef Michael Smith dishes up three festive breakfast recipes to add to your repertoire this season




nationalpost.com


----------



## Dr.G.

OOpppssss.
Just across the lake from our deck.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, I have the keys today. For coffee today we have a medium roast Hazelnut...and for those who use milk, we have a heavy cream to give it a flavour boost. For breakfast we have scrambled egg, bacon bits, mushroom and green pepper burritos...enjoy!


----------



## Rps

I guess I’m opening again....so, we have a nice Butter Toffee coffee, my personal stock, and in honour of MacDoc we also have a Tropical Fruit Salad served with Cinnamon Toast fingers..enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Internet problems here for the past few days, but luckily Rp is a trusting soul and a good cook. We are all blessed to have him as a friend. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I shall make coffee this morning to give Rp a rest. Of course, he may bring us some goodies. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. I shall make coffee this morning to give Rp a rest. Of course, he may bring us some goodies. We shall see.


Morning Marc, colder here and we have rain which may turn to freezing rain....I hate freezing rain.

I’ve been watching a great series on Crave called Vigil.....really an excellent series about a murder on a British submarine....highly recommend it.

Might bring some rum kissed crepes with a butter cream to Chez Marc, that with a blend of Blueberrys, Pomegranate and Cherries......yum....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but hot coffee is brewing. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Too early for Sunday Brunch, but hot coffee is brewing. Enjoy


Morning Marc, I’ll have a BT if you have one.....a little humour for you


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang! 


Rps said:


> For the Foodies here....Kim I know you’ll try these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joy of holiday breakfasts
> 
> 
> Chef Michael Smith dishes up three festive breakfast recipes to add to your repertoire this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com


Uhhuh! I probably will. Maybe one of these will do for Christmas morning... Wait - we have chocolate for breakfast on Christmas Day...

I'm already planning/scheming for xmas eve dinner. I remember the Turduckens we used to enjoy in Texas. We could readily buy them already made up. All I have to do is pop them in the oven ...and wait. They are available here at a speciality butcher's shop, but they are so very expensive and somehow not as good. 

Now I'm thinking of doing my own creation.... I have a frozen duck I'd like to incorporate somehow with a turkey (skip the chicken - already way too much meat for who I'm planning on feeding) 

Why couldn't I spatchcock the duck and just layer it on top of the turkey? That way I could still have traditional turkey stuffing too. Yeah! And the duck would certainly keep the turkey breast moist. Hmmm. 4 drumsticks and 4 wings...would definitely look alien....or insect like ...hahah..maybe not such a good idea.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang!
> 
> 
> Uhhuh! I probably will. Maybe one of these will do for Christmas morning... Wait - we have chocolate for breakfast on Christmas Day...
> 
> I'm already planning/scheming for xmas eve dinner. I remember the Turduckens we used to enjoy in Texas. We could readily buy them already made up. All I have to do is pop them in the oven ...and wait. They are available here at a speciality butcher's shop, but they are so very expensive and somehow not as good.
> 
> Now I'm thinking of doing my own creation.... I have a frozen duck I'd like to incorporate somehow with a turkey (skip the chicken - already way too much meat for who I'm planning on feeding)
> 
> Why couldn't I spatchcock the duck and just layer it on top of the turkey? That way I could still have traditional turkey stuffing too. Yeah! And the duck would certainly keep the turkey breast moist. Hmmm. 4 drumsticks and 4 wings...would definitely look alien....or insect like ...hahah..maybe not such a good idea.


Kim, my son does a Turduckin, I’m not a fan…wondering if a smoker would be appropriate.
Due to Tovah‘s diet restrictions I will be doing chicken breast fillets cut into fingers as the main item with potatoes and Mediterranean corn blend. It will be just the two of us, again, as we are in a hot zone here and are being cautious about travel…but FaceTime helps.


----------



## KC4

Merry Christmas Baby 2021 KC4
How about some Christmas Blues?
This is my song for this year’s Seniors’ Christmas
Program. 

Have to admit, I didn’t think we’d still be assembling these Video shows (instead of performing live and in person) when this Christmas rolled around. 

Here’s hoping that we still don’t need to continue this for 2022!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Merry Christmas Baby 2021 KC4
> How about some Christmas Blues?
> This is my song for this year’s Seniors’ Christmas
> Program.
> 
> Have to admit, I didn’t think we’d still be assembling these Video shows (instead of performing live and in person) when this Christmas rolled around.
> 
> Here’s hoping that we still don’t need to continue this for 2022!


Let’s see, a dark room, holding a cigarette in one hand and a glass of whisky in the other….that should set the stage……

i‘ve been toying with Somewhere from West Side Story….and I can guarantee it won’t be as good as your performance…. very nicely done Kim.


----------



## MacDoc

I'll have mine on the beach before a quick swim inside the stinger net. ( that white floating structure ) It's 29 at 9 am and very quiet. Pork and gravy sandwich and chai sun tea makes for a tasty brekkie.
We'll see if a cassowary wanders by.








There are several locals here. This one always make me laugh









Holiday dinners in the tropics are usually fresh prawns, salads and fresh bread. I have mastered a tasty salad of rocket and baby spinach leaves, feta cheese and uncooked baby sweet peas with fresh mint. Added to my extremely limited repertoire of omelettes, pancakes and steaming frozen gyoza.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. A bit early for coffee, so I shall have some herbal tea and try to go back to sleep. Later ............


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early for some reason. A bit early for coffee, so I shall have some herbal tea and try to go back to sleep. Later ............


Morning Marc, we are up early too......we have new lock down rules here today so we are heading to shore up our grocery shopping before the crowds get there......it’s batten down the hatches for a while here I think.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 


Rps said:


> Let’s see, a dark room, holding a cigarette in one hand and a glass of whisky in the other….that should set the stage……
> 
> i‘ve been toying with Somewhere from West Side Story….and I can guarantee it won’t be as good as your performance…. very nicely done Kim.


Thanks Rp. I look forward to hearing your rendition of _Somewhere from WSS._ Good luck with the grocery grab. I'm heading there too today to get some of my Christmas meal supplies. 

One Christmas dessert completed already - a Pumpkin Ice cream pie in a peppered ginger snap crust. It's a good make-ahead item that now could sit and wait in the freezer for weeks. 
Next: Christmas Present tarts. Basically a pie crust with a small bit of jam/fruit/curd/custard filling in the bottom, topped with an almond cake. You have to "open" them to find out what's inside.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> 
> Thanks Rp. I look forward to hearing your rendition of _Somewhere from WSS._ Good luck with the grocery grab. I'm heading there too today to get some of my Christmas meal supplies.
> 
> One Christmas dessert completed already - a Pumpkin Ice cream pie in a peppered ginger snap crust. It's a good make-ahead item that now could sit and wait in the freezer for weeks.
> Next: Christmas Present tarts. Basically a pie crust with a small bit of jam/fruit/curd/custard filling in the bottom, topped with an almond cake. You have to "open" them to find out what's inside.


Those sound great Kim. With Tovah’s diet issues any form of dessert or sweet is out of the question.....
While I put my arrangement for Somewhere on the file page of the WUC FB page, I’m still not happy with it....playing some of it on a uke makes it sound a little off and flat...so i’ll Have to re-jig it.

The next series i’m Working on are British Pub and Music Hall songs as well as Essential Canadian Songs.....busy busy.....


----------



## Rps

You get what you pay for......


----------



## Rps

Morning all, it looks like I have the keys this morning.. So, I have some Honey Vanilla Coffee on as well as some Wild Mountain Blueberry,....and we couple that with our famous Chez Marc Breakfast Burritos......enjoy.

It also appears we have a new customer today so welcome Shahzaib, I’m Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang Gang,

I'm on the dessert prep trail again today, and again, something frozen. It was one of my favourite desserts growing up... My aunt's frozen creamy pineapple delight squares. If asked, I would always request these.

My aunt's health has deteriorated to the point that she no longer does any cooking or baking ...this is my first try at this family favourite. Hopefully my cousin and I found the right recipe among my Aunt's recipes. The taster will tell.

One of the ingredients is a "box" of Dad's cookies. These cookies don't come in the typical box anymore, so I'm wondering how the new packaging contents compares (as well as the cookie itself). I'm guessing neither are the same.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang Gang,
> 
> I'm on the dessert prep trail again today, and again, something frozen. It was one of my favourite desserts growing up... My aunt's frozen creamy pineapple delight squares. If asked, I would always request these.
> 
> My aunt's health has deteriorated to the point that she no longer does any cooking or baking ...this is my first try at this family favourite. Hopefully my cousin and I found the right recipe among my Aunt's recipes. The taster will tell.
> 
> One of the ingredients is a "box" of Dad's cookies. These cookies don't come in the typical box anymore, so I'm wondering how the new packaging contents compares (as well as the cookie itself). I'm guessing neither are the same.


Wow, don’t know if I’ve seen Dad’s in the stores here…..they were a standard. What I really miss is a Hovis Cracker……been years since I’ve seen those as well.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> One of the ingredients is a "box" of Dad's cookies. These cookies don't come in the typical box anymore, so I'm wondering how the new packaging contents compares (as well as the cookie itself). I'm guessing neither are the same.


I am an avid Dad's cookie fan, and they are pretty well the same as they were years ago, but some of the packaged cookies are much smaller than they used to be. The chocolate chip variety that Costco usually sells are much larger and wrapped two to a single cellophane package, and also come in a large box, but I prefer the non-chocolate chip variety. I don't really remember the smaller boxed Dad's cookie so I cannot comment on the volume differences or how it would compare to the new packaging but I imagine they would be very similar, at least as to contents weight.

I am a bit surprised that a recipe would call for a box of dad's cookies, why not just the list of ingredients instead???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Well, I put the question to Dad's Cookie Co on their Facebook website. We'll see if we get an answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some OtHD coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, any BT in stock please. No snow here and we will be in the 40s for the next few days.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> No snow here and we will be in the 40s for the next few days.


I'm surprised you will be that warm for the next few days.

They are forecasting snow for us here over the weekend starting Friday with temperatures of +1C to -6C .
But we don't plan on driving anywhere very far, especially if we get the forecast ice and snow with the accompanying slippery conditions. Local drivers are not very good in such conditions which is quite surprising as many are retirees from back East and the prairies which normally get a decent amount of such conditions.

Today I take my wife's Nissan X-Trail SUV to the local body shop for an estimate after some miserable *&^%F'n driver smashed into the right-hand side of its rear door and messed up the right rear fender-well and didn't leave any sort of note. Thanks a lot... NOT!!!

EDIT: (Surprising news clip considering RP's comment)
_*Whiteouts possible as gusty winds spray snow over southern Ontario*_








Whiteouts possible as gusty winds spray snow over southern Ontario


After Wednesday's gusty winds and snow squalls, there's a couple more active systems to watch out for, but hopes for a white Christmas are fading for many.



www.theweathernetwork.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Interesting news story especially considering the area is not that far south from us and our home...









Cougar sighting near Bear Hill Park sparks reminder from Saanich police (VIDEO)


A homeowner and his dog encountered a cougar on their driveway about 2:30 p.m.




www.timescolonist.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I'm surprised you will be that warm for the next few days.
> 
> They are forecasting snow for us here over the weekend starting Friday with temperatures of +1C to -6C .
> But we don't plan on driving anywhere very far, especially if we get the forecast ice and snow with the accompanying slippery conditions. Local drivers are not very good in such conditions which is quite surprising as many are retirees from back East and the prairies which normally get a decent amount of such conditions.
> 
> Today I take my wife's Nissan X-Trail SUV to the local body shop for an estimate after some miserable *&^%F'n driver smashed into the right-hand side of its rear door and messed up the right rear fender-well and didn't leave any sort of note. Thanks a lot... NOT!!!
> 
> EDIT: (Surprising news clip considering RP's comment)
> _*Whiteouts possible as gusty winds spray snow over southern Ontario*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whiteouts possible as gusty winds spray snow over southern Ontario
> 
> 
> After Wednesday's gusty winds and snow squalls, there's a couple more active systems to watch out for, but hopes for a white Christmas are fading for many.
> 
> 
> 
> www.theweathernetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, we are in Southwest Ontario...so to see our weather you can look at Detroit’s as we are right across the river. London, which is two hours away, is like being in a different province during the winter. We are often 4 to 5 degrees warmer than London and Toronto.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, we are in Southwest Ontario...so to see our weather you can look at Detroit’s as we are right across the river. London, which is two hours away, is like being in a different province during the winter. We are often 4 to 5 degrees warmer than London and Toronto.



Good to know thanks RP.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Good to know thanks RP.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Sounds like the Left Coast is going to get lots of snow, based on CNN’s report…you in the mix or will you escape the tonnage.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Sounds like the Left Coast is going to get lots of snow, based on CNN’s report…you in the mix or will you escape the tonnage.


It seems as if we are included in the areas they are forecasting freezing and snow. Those who really were wishing for a white Christmas may get their wish for the whole of vancouver island east coast including victoria and saanich peninsula where we live.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all, I have the keys today. Sooooooo a fresh pot of Wild Mountain Blueberry coffee is on and we have French Toast......takers.....

I bumped into a musician friend of mine and asked how things are going....he’s not doing side work but has started writing songs about sewing machines....seems he’s a singer-song writer


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing. As well, drinks are on the house today, Tibbs eve, tomorrow, Christmas eve, Christmas day and Boxing day. Rp went down to Detroit and had a grand uke gig, so he took some of his earnings and paid off his Cafe Chez Marc tab. So, enjoy some festive drinks, compliments of Rp.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, yup played on the corner and people dropped their change in my coffee can.....I love the sound of tin-tin-tab-ulation.......


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Two more days for all you Xmas shoppers!


----------



## MacDoc

Xmas ...oh yeah that .....now THIS is worth getting excited about. Mark the time



https://www.space.com/nasa-james-webb-space-telescope-launch-webcasts


----------



## KC4

Freddie_Biff said:


> Two more days for all you Xmas shoppers!


Oh, Staaawp!
I hope that my shopping (groceries only) this afternoon is the last one before the big show.


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Xmas ...oh yeah that .....now THIS is worth getting excited about. Mark the time
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.space.com/nasa-james-webb-space-telescope-launch-webcasts


I'm more excited about this too! Woot!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I bumped into a musician friend of mine and asked how things are going....he’s not doing side work but has started writing songs about sewing machines....seems he’s a singer-song writer


It seems like a lot of other people in the area should be staying home and maybe writing songs and not going out into the possible covid contact world... yikes!!!









Ontario reports a record 5,790 new cases of COVID-19 as positivity rate hits 16 per cent


Ontario is reporting a record 5,790 new cases of COVID-19 over the last 24 hours as the Omicron variant continues to trigger a pre-holiday surge in lab-confirmed infections.




www.cp24.com






https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/covid-19-ontario-dec-23-2021-pandemic-high-cases-1.6296287


*Ontario reports 5,790 more COVID cases, a new pandemic high*


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Here's hoping we all have a safe and peaceful holiday season. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

It's already Santa Day morning down under at 3. am. Jude and I bought one of long time staffs 9 year old a microscope to put under the tree. I was enthralled when I got one at that age ....still have it somewhere.

















This comes with prepped slides to start off. LED lights should make a huge difference.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> It's already Santa Day morning down under at 3. am. Jude and I bought one of long time staffs 9 year old a microscope to put under the tree. I was enthralled when I got one at that age ....still have it somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This comes with prepped slides to start off. LED lights should make a huge difference.
> View attachment 94428


Merry Christmas to you and yours MacDoc……we have no snow in Windsor and will maybe hit 50f tomorrow….I could get used to a Christmas sitting on a hot sandy beach.


----------



## MacDoc

Thanks 

Finally got a traditional Xmas family meal on a hot day in the tropics.
Prawns two days off the boat, roast ham, pomegranite salad, mint peas and feta salad, mango, dragon fruit, water melon, raspberries with whipped cream and all the trifle I could eat ...plus some to take home


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Merry Christmas. Brunch will soon be served. Enjoy.


----------



## Roofjac

🎄 MERRY CHRISTMAS from our house to yours. Have a wonderful and safe day with your loved ones. 🥶


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished Christmas day brunch. Still, memories of Christmas day takeout from my youth in NYC bring back fond memories.

Why Chinese Food on Christmas Is a Tradition for Jews - Tablet Magazine


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> and all the trifle I could eat ...plus some to take home



One cannot go wrong with a good trifle... 😇

Merry Christmas Wixhes to All, and to those who are a day ahead all of us in Boxing Day celebrations.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Just finished off Boxing Day Brunch. Luckily, we have no desire or need to go shopping.


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> It's already Santa Day morning down under at 3. am. Jude and I bought one of long time staffs 9 year old a microscope to put under the tree. I was enthralled when I got one at that age ....still have it somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This comes with prepped slides to start off. LED lights should make a huge difference.
> View attachment 94428


I remember asking for and receiving a microscope when I was about that age too. I was thrilled!


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang - I hope everyone had a good Christmas. 

Ours was a bit strange, but still enjoyable in a sadly humorous way. 

The original plan was for 15 family members to arrive at my house for Xmas eve dinner of Roast Turkey/Duck, Irish mashed potatoes, Bourbon Ginger candied Yams, Pomegranate Winter salad, Braised Brussel Sprouts with Pancetta and Chestnuts, gravy, dressing, and fixings. (plus appetizers and desserts) 

Hah.

With Covid ramping up here, we advised a couple days ahead that for everyone's safety we were reducing the gathering to just 8 people (us, 3 kids, and 3 grandkids). To take care of the uninvited, I advised that I would put together a prepared Christmas dinner hamper for each household(2) and deliver them. Then Kacey advised that she had contracted a cold...so then we were down to 7 in person and 8 via hampers (now 3) . . . Anybody who knows me knows that if I'm expecting to feed 15 people, I'll cook for at least 20. And that's what I had the fresh groceries for...and so I went ahead with the major meal prep. 

Then midday Christmas eve while I was in the midst of prepping the dinner, I received a text from a business associate I lunched with just the day before. He had just tested positive for Covid. Ugh. I dutifully advised the family, and the 5 who were planning on joining us, declined to join us and opted not to receive a Christmas meal hamper, worried that the food might be contaminated. 

So, come Christmas eve, it was just Lee and I sitting down to an extended and fully set table and a huge meal. At least the originally uninvited were happy to take the delivered dinner hamper. 

Leftovers anyone? 

I've since taken 2 rapid tests - I seem to be negative for Covid.


----------



## Peterweb

That sucks that you may have been exposed. I hope you and your family continue to test negative.

We too changed our plans for a Boxing Day dinner. We were going to have more than 10 people, which was now going to be the limit. We decided to pull the plug about a week ago, so people had a chance to make their own plans. And we feel we made the right decision with the numbers here in Ontario getting close to 10,000 per day. Had to cancel two years in a row now. Let's hope the third year will be lucky.


----------



## Vader101

We also had to change our plans. We where suppose to have about 12 for Christmas Eve dinner. My kid tested positive for COVID three days before. We used one of those take home tests. We had his PCR test done which also confirmed that he was positive. It was a different Christmas. We all wore masks while he sat away from us. The rest of us are negative so far. Other than feeling weak the first couple days. He is perfectly fine. Just bored being stuck in his room all the time.


----------



## pm-r

Vader101 said:


> We all wore masks while he sat away from us. The rest of us are negative so far.


Sensible precaution to help protect more contamination but keep up the hand-washing and the use of alcohol rubs on your hands, and maybe a nice alcohol based drink for the stomach... 😇

We also cancelled our planned Christmas dinners and gatherings which was a great relief for my wife after she finally decided it was a good idea. It has been very nice and peaceful with just the two of us, 

A few Skype video/audio calls plus some telephone calls when needed. Everyone seems to be in agreement with the cancellations.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Sign of times in previously no covid Cairns. My first ClicknCollect order.
Mask mandated, vax record to eat out ( we won't ) and our fridge, freezer and pantry stuffed.
A weekly Coles run on the bike will do fill ins as today. Fresh bread, milk and a few specials to get to $50 for free pickup. Surprising what fits in 59 liters..








It's cyclone season so stocking up a good thing anyways. Bought a small generator on Boxing day special to run the fridge/freezer with enough left over for laptops. It's 2000 pk 1700 continous so microwave will work too with a bit of juggling.
Only 57db noise level.

Lots of leftovers from xmas dinner ...peeled some prawns and rice is cooked if partner feels up to a stir fry. I suspect I need to get my share of trifle as I know she'll come home hungry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to help us get started on our day. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am mentioned at the end of this article.

Forest Hills Times - The Trylon The Theater of Tomorrow


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> A weekly Coles run on the bike will do fill ins as today.


Hmmm... Rather surprising they seem to mandate "Reverse Parking" at the pickup spot. I would think that would put the trunk of any car up against the wall, at least with a bike it doesn't really matter.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I am mentioned at the end of this article.


I imagine the view in Google Maps for 98-81 Queens Boulevard looks quite different these days and just memories left in its place:





__





98-81 Queens Blvd · 98-81 Queens Blvd, Flushing, NY 11374


98-81 Queens Blvd, Flushing, NY 11374




www.google.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

A very successful businessman had a meeting with his new son in-law. “I love my daughter, and now I welcome you into the family,” said the man. “To show you how much we care for you, I’m making you a 50-50 partner in my business. All you have to do is go to the factory every day and learn the operations.”

The son-in-law interrupted, “I hate factories. I can’t stand the noise.”

“I see,” replied the father-in-law. “Well, then you’ll work in the office and take charge of some of the operations.”

“I hate office work,” said the son-on-law. “I can’t stand being stuck behind a desk all day.”

“Wait a minute,” said the father-in-law. “I just made you half-owner of a moneymaking organization, but you don’t like factories and won’t work in a office. What am I going to do with you?”

“Easy,” said the young man. “Buy me out.”


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> “Wait a minute,” said the father-in-law. “I just made you half-owner of a moneymaking organization, but you don’t like factories and won’t work in a office. What am I going to do with you?”
> 
> “Easy,” said the young man. “Buy me out.”


Not really funny when there are lazy creeps like him out there leeching their way through life.,. :-( Sorry RPs...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I imagine the view in Google Maps for 98-81 Queens Boulevard looks quite different these days and just memories left in its place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98-81 Queens Blvd · 98-81 Queens Blvd, Flushing, NY 11374
> 
> 
> 98-81 Queens Blvd, Flushing, NY 11374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Somewhat different, but I grew up about three blocks from the old Trylon Theater and the area has not changed that much. The now Tower Diner was a bank, but the building is the same. Sadly, some of the mom and pop stores, and the Jewish deli, are now gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Better get this said now. Not sure what the next few days might hold for all of us. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing on a quiet morning.


----------



## KC4

Good morning! 
A nice hot cup of coffee is just what I need on a cold morning. We hit -31 C around here overnight... The house makes weird loud cracking sounds when it gets this cold...sheesh! I always wonder if that is a reason to worry.


----------



## Vader101

We are a warm temperate of -18C right now. We had a low of -27C last night. Our weekend looks like it will be a high of -8C. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Rps

Okay so I won’t complain about our +5c to +8c this week........


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Okay so I won’t complain about our +5c to +8c this week........


That seems so strange that you are opposite to us, we are currently at -5 degrees C and a weather forecast of
Today 12/285% / 0 cm
More clouds than sun. Very cold. High -3C. Winds N at 10 to 15 km/h.

Also another 10cm dusting of snow overnight with a total accumulation now of about 15cm.

We are not planning on heading out or driving anywhere but staying in the house and hoping the hydro power stays on. Our only source of heat!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## MacDoc

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... Rather surprising they seem to mandate "Reverse Parking" at the pickup spot. I would think that would put the trunk of any car up against the wall, at least with a bike it doesn't really matter.
> - Patrick
> =======


there is a walk way they bring the trolley along and they put the stuff in the hatch or trunk so driver does not exit at all. I just picked it off the trolley and packed the bike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. I shall start to make coffee now. Later ........


----------



## Rps

Morning all....hope everyone is well. It is rainy here today with a high of 5c and we have a fog warning.

Awaiting the College football games....go Dawgs......but if I were a betting man I might put a bob or two on Cleveland.


----------



## MacDoc

The deluge is drifting off.....13.2 mm Tuesday 20.2 yesterday, *43.8* today. 
Temps are nice today. mid 20s...not enough sun for the solar water heater.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A quiet morning here. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning all.....dull and grey here today hoovering around 1c.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A belated Happy Xmas to all! I would have posted this earlier but I was…unable to.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all.....dull and grey here today *hoovering* around 1c.


That SUCKS.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang! 
The d d d deep freeze seems to be letting up a bit here...only -16C this morning.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang!
> The d d d deep freeze seems to be letting up a bit here...only -16C this morning.


Soooooooo the pool party is delayed?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Soooooooo the pool party is delayed?


Indeed. It's delayed until it's not so _hard_ to dive into.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Soooooooo the pool party is delayed?



As well as the several polar bear type dips around the area if not completely cancelled due to various conditions weather and health-wise...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Evening All
The end of another gray day, plus 2 around noon, now down to minus 3°C, heading to -7°C later tonight.
Our weather is alternating between almost freezing misty snow/rain and freezing misty snow/snow.

I guess we shouldn't complain - that middle place on the map is getting really stiff - will the white stuff help next years crops?

Before I forget, to all the members here who make this such a decent forum,
*Have a Very Happy New Year,* 
and stay safe, stay warm, as they say - Keep Calm and Carry On!

Would you happen to have hot eggnog available Marc?


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Evening All
> The end of another gray day, plus 2 around noon, now down to minus 3°C, heading to -7°C later tonight.
> Our weather is alternating between almost freezing misty snow/rain and freezing misty snow/snow.
> 
> I guess we shouldn't complain - that middle place on the map is getting really stiff - will the white stuff help next years crops?
> 
> Before I forget, to all the members here who make this such a decent forum,
> *Have a Very Happy New Year,*
> and stay safe, stay warm, as they say - Keep Calm and Carry On!
> 
> Would you happen to have hot eggnog available Marc?


Yes, Bill, we have eggnog aplenty. Enjoy, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Georgia Bulldogs vs. Michigan Wolverines Live Score and Stats - December 31, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com 

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who are you rooting for, Rp?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

So it’s about -29 here in the Edmonton area and Omicron is really starting to pick up. My band does have a gig for New Year’s tomorrow night so I hope all goes well and no one gets too sick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> So it’s about -29 here in the Edmonton area and Omicron is really starting to pick up. My band does have a gig for New Year’s tomorrow night so I hope all goes well and no one gets too sick.


Stay well and stay safe, Frank. Paix, mon ami. As well, stay warm .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Last morning coffee of 2021 is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Georgia Bulldogs vs. Michigan Wolverines Live Score and Stats - December 31, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who are you rooting for, Rp?


Hi Marc, I’m torn on this....Michigan State won last night so if Michigan loses they probably have the bragging rights....but I’ve been to the Big House and Michigan is a really good team. So while I’m a Dawgs fan I’m kind of leaning to a Michigan. I think the Dawgs will prevail due to the ground game and their defence on the ground against Michigan....but Michigan has a couple of great Safetys...so Georgia needs to keep the toss out of the centre of the field.

So...you take the Dawgs and I’ll take the Wolverines.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Stay well and stay safe, Frank. Paix, mon ami. As well, stay warm .............


You playing outside Frank or in a Hall? Maybe they should set up like a Texas Road House, but instead of chicken wire plastic partitions......stay safe from both the cold and the virus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy pre-new year.


----------



## MacDoc

Well I stuffed that up ...already 5 hours into 2022


----------



## KC4

Happy New Year everybody! 
We're back in the d d d deep freeze here again. Somebody must have said f f fff....


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Happy New Year everybody!
> We're back in the d d d deep freeze here again. Somebody must have said f f fff....


Yup, iiiiiittttssssss baaaaaacccccckk! We, however , are sitting at 7c, but are expecting maybe 4 inches of snow tomorrow…….snowblower here we come……


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year from Nova Scotia. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

*Georgia will take on Alabama in the College Football Playoff championship game*The Bulldogs advanced to the title game with a 34-11 win over Michigan in the Orange Bowl after Alabama defeated Cincinnati, 27-6, in the Cotton Bowl. The championship game is scheduled for Jan. 10 at Lucas Oil Stadium in Indianapolis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. New Year's Da coffee is brewing to get us started on this new year.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> ​
> 
> *Georgia will take on Alabama in the College Football Playoff championship game*The Bulldogs advanced to the title game with a 34-11 win over Michigan in the Orange Bowl after Alabama defeated Cincinnati, 27-6, in the Cotton Bowl. The championship game is scheduled for Jan. 10 at Lucas Oil Stadium in Indianapolis.


Well looks like I dropped the ball with Cinci....so go Dawgs! In college ball, in my opinion, it’s difficult beating out the SEC......Bama and Dawgs are almost an annual event.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. New Year's Da coffee is brewing to get us started on this new year.


Happy New Year Marc.....all the best to you and yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Happy New Year Marc.....all the best to you and yours.


Merci, mon ami. Same to you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ..........


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> You playing outside Frank or in a Hall? Maybe they should set up like a Texas Road House, but instead of chicken wire plastic partitions......stay safe from both the cold and the virus.


Haha! Def too cold for outside. We played at a bar in south Edmonton. Everyone was scanned for QR codes when they came in. Prolly about 50-60 people total. No dancing. Nice crowd. We played about 4 hours total (with two breaks). All old stuff. It was nice to get out and perform again! Last time was New Year’s two years ago.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Haha! Def too cold for outside. We played at a bar in south Edmonton. Everyone was scanned for QR codes when they came in. Prolly about 50-60 people total. No dancing. Nice crowd. We played about 4 hours total (with two breaks). All old stuff. It was nice to get out and perform again! Last time was New Year’s two years ago.


Great! I haven’t performed here in almost 2 years....we are shooting for April.


----------



## pm-r

Here's hoping for A HAPPY AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR for all...
ALL OUR BEST TO ALL FOR A GREAT 2022 YEAR...









- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Happy New Year from Nova Scotia. Paix, mes amis.


Here's hoping for A HAPPY AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR for all...
ALL OUR BEST TO ALL FOR A GREAT 2022 YEAR...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Here's hoping for A HAPPY AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR for all...
> ALL OUR BEST TO ALL FOR A GREAT 2022 YEAR...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Same to you Patrick!


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Haha! Def too cold for outside. We played at a bar in south Edmonton. Everyone was scanned for QR codes when they came in. Prolly about 50-60 people total. No dancing. Nice crowd. We played about 4 hours total (with two breaks). All old stuff. It was nice to get out and perform again! Last time was New Year’s two years ago.


So was yours like a pub set if no dancing? Since I’m 71, what would you call “old”, 50s, 60s?


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy New Year one and all from Nova Scotia. +8C temps and the snow and ice are slowly melting away. Here is the house we are renting while our new home is being built.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Happy New Year one and all from Nova Scotia. +8C temps and the snow and ice are slowly melting away. Here is the house we are renting while our new home is being built.
> View attachment 94450
> View attachment 94451
> View attachment 94452


Nice, I bet it is beautiful in the summer.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Great! I haven’t performed here in almost 2 years....we are shooting for April.


Good luck! It would be nice if these waves just got milder and milder until they fade into the background.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> So was yours like a pub set if no dancing? Since I’m 71, what would you call “old”, 50s, 60s?


Def like a pub set/dance set but without the dancing. The tunes range from the 60’s to about the 80’s, mostly rock and country, five piece, lots of 3 part harmony. Players range in age from about 56 to 66.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Def like a pub set/dance set but without the dancing. The tunes range from the 60’s to about the 80’s, mostly rock and country, five piece, lots of 3 part harmony. Players range in age from about 56 to 66.


Nice! I’ve been building my set list for April. I’m thinking some of the foot stompin’ stuff like Good Old Mountain Dew, Mama Don’t Allow and such might be fun to get the crowd going.

I’ve been toying with doing an adult version of Old MacDonald Had A Farm with audience participation.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Nice, I bet it is beautiful in the summer.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> View attachment 94453


Lovely....


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Nice! I’ve been building my set list for April. I’m thinking some of the foot stompin’ stuff like Good Old Mountain Dew, Mama Don’t Allow and such might be fun to get the crowd going.
> 
> I’ve been toying with doing an adult version of Old MacDonald Had A Farm with audience participation.......


Ha! Sounds like a great idea. I can only imagine!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Happy New Year one and all from Nova Scotia. +8C temps and the snow and ice are slowly melting away. Here is the house we are renting while our new home is being built.



Will they be able to get back to building your new house after the current holidays and is it now snow and ice free and did they get the roof on before the snow and rain hIt during the holidays???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Will they be able to get back to building your new house after the current holidays and is it now snow and ice free and did they get the roof on before the snow and rain hIt during the holidays???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


The roof is now on as are the windows


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The roof is now on as are the windows



Great..,. You will be moving in, putting on the morning coffee, and booting your computer In your new computer room before you know it. 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. First Sunday Brunch and freshly brewed coffee will be helpful to getting us all going to start a new year. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, well we got some snow last night...only about 2 inches but it is very icy....hate trying to move that stuff....rally heavy.....so it is going to warm up in the next two days i’ll Let nature take its course.

Did you hear about the musician who only wrote material in one of two keys .....his detractors burnt him in F and G.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, well we got some snow last night...only about 2 inches but it is very icy....hate trying to move that stuff....rally heavy.....so it is going to warm up in the next two days i’ll Let nature take its course.
> 
> Did you hear about the musician who only wrote material in one of two keys .....his detractors burnt him in F and G.....


Some hot BT coffee to warm you up, Rp?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Some hot BT coffee to warm you up, Rp?
> 
> View attachment 94454


Double if you have it please Marc. PBS day today as Masterpiece Theatre has Around The World In 80 Days on...should be good.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang,

Speaking of old movies, we watched 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea last evening..... It was actually entertaining and quite impressive when one thinks about when it was filmed.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> Speaking of old movies, we watched 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea last evening..... It was actually entertaining and quite impressive when one thinks about when it was filmed.


Yup, better production than most....if you want a real laugh google some of those Gene Autry movies...... I think of all the stuff I watched this year Vigil on Crave was the best ... followed by West Side Story in the cinema, and believe it or not Pig by Nicholas Cage...can’t remember if it’s on Netflix or Crave...but truly excellently different.


----------



## MacDoc

Lost a legend. Richard Leakey. .. another successful life doing what he loved.

















World-renowned Kenyan conservationist Richard Leakey dies at 77


Kenyan paleoanthropologist and conservationist Richard Leakey, who unearthed evidence that helped prove humankind evolved in Africa, died on Sunday at the age of 77, Kenya's President Uhuru Kenyatta confirmed in a statement.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Freddie_Biff

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> Speaking of old movies, we watched 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea last evening..... It was actually entertaining and quite impressive when one thinks about when it was filmed.


That giant whirlpool always freaked me out. And the giant squid too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Very sunny here but cold at -9c. Also quite icy from yesterday...but moving to +4 later this week...even when really cold it is amazing how the sun can melt ice on a driveway or road...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Warmed up a little for a day, and now we’re back to -24. I hear Omicron has become really scary in Ontario, which is pretty much locking down again. It’s the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Vader101

-23C here and it is -30C with the windchill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is the name of the game today for many of us. Enjoy


----------



## MacDoc

30c at 7pm ...starting to cool down now the sun is gone. Hot standing in line waiting for Pfizer booster. Last hour was okay inside with ac and some seating.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang, 
Hope all are well. 
Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with Murphy Beds? We are considering one for our spare bedroom.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> Hope all are well.
> Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with Murphy Beds? We are considering one for our spare bedroom.


No futons?


----------



## talonracer

Good afternoon, folks. What's one thing making everyone happy these days?


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Good afternoon, folks. What's one thing making everyone happy these days?


TR, dinner tomorrow here….. Burgers, Fries & Shakes | Whamburg | Windsor. Double Whammy, Double done fries and a malted milkshake…….


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> Good afternoon, folks. What's one thing making everyone happy these days?


Evening , Tr. All goes well here in NS, and we are well, so we are both grateful and happy. Paix, mon ami. How about you?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> TR, dinner tomorrow here….. Burgers, Fries & Shakes | Whamburg | Windsor. Double Whammy, Double done fries and a malted milkshake…….



Sounds and looks pretty yummy... Windsor area only it looks like. Enjoy... 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Sounds and looks pretty yummy... Windsor area only it looks like. Enjoy... 😇
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, yup Banana Belt only……


----------



## Freddie_Biff

talonracer said:


> Good afternoon, folks. What's one thing making everyone happy these days?


The Book of Boba Fett. Very cool so far!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing on this dull sunless day.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing on this dull sunless day.


Will take a double BT please Marc. We are dull here and have wind warnings.....
Well I’m a year older today and to quote Teddy Roosevelt as today is my 71st Birthday, old age is like everything else, to be successful you have to start young!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Will take a double BT please Marc. We are dull here and have wind warnings.....
> Well I’m a year older today and to quote Teddy Roosevelt as today is my 71st Birthday, old age is like everything else, to be successful you have to start young!


Coming right up, Rp. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Will take a double BT please Marc. We are dull here and have wind warnings.....
> Well I’m a year older today and to quote Teddy Roosevelt as today is my 71st Birthday, old age is like everything else, to be successful you have to start young!


Will you be having a BYOH party (Bring Your Own Hat)?


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Will you be having a BYOH party (Bring Your Own Hat)?
> View attachment 94461
> View attachment 94462


Probably not as it is so windy here I would more than likely lose 5 pounds chasing them around....then again...............


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang Gang! 

Rp - Futons are a consideration, but we don't really want a seating area in the room...we'd rather hide the bed completely away.

TR- Geez, what to choose?...so many things. How can I pick one? Popcorn. Yeah, Popcorn! 

Meanwhile - wheeze back in da FREEZE here.....-27C plus a windchill. (feels like - 33C)


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Will take a double BT please Marc. We are dull here and have wind warnings.....
> Well I’m a year older today and to quote Teddy Roosevelt as today is my 71st Birthday, old age is like everything else, to be successful you have to start young!


Happy Birthday Rp! Hope you have a great day. Coincidentally, my son and my Dad's Birthday is also today.


----------



## talonracer

I took the Talon out and did some all wheel drive doughnuts in a very icy parking lot, so those were some pretty fun moments.

Going to start Boba Fett soon. Just finished Hawkeye; currently on Cobra Kai and a rewatch of Superstore.

I am guessing that I'm up later than most ehMacers, so I'll say a good morning to all and put in a request for a coffee. Stay well, everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Tr, your coffee is brewing. Enjoy, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang! 


talonracer said:


> I took the Talon out and did some all wheel drive doughnuts in a very icy parking lot, so those were some pretty fun moments.
> 
> Going to start Boba Fett soon. Just finished Hawkeye; currently on Cobra Kai and a rewatch of Superstore.
> 
> I am guessing that I'm up later than most ehMacers, so I'll say a good morning to all and put in a request for a coffee. Stay well, everyone.


I remember as a teen, riding around with friends doing donuts in the old K-Mart parking lot on Elbow drive. We ended up stuck in the snow bank at the edge and then went in search of a shovel to dig ourselves out. The cops stopped by to help, but thankfully they were good natured enough to help rather than fine us. As one of them dug out my friend's old vehicle, the other showed us how to do proper donuts in the warm police car. Wheeee! 

Cobra Kai is better watching than one would expect. Sometimes it's juvenile cringeworthy, but others times I bust out laughing. It is worth the time it takes to watch it IMO. 
And I am big fan of Superstore....
Looking forward to Boba Fett.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and then I shall be outside shovelling. Wish me luck.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing and then I shall be outside shovelling. Wish me luck.


Good luck Marc! No snow here but “ neighbour’s dog stuck to a tree” cold here...at least we have some sun, and an expectation of + weather this weekend.

PBS has All Creatures returning Sunday so I’m looking forward to that as all our theatres are closed here, with the rumour they may never reopen....ouch....80 inch tv time I guess....now that’s an ouch.....


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang. 

Still in the deep freeze here - it's not expected to loosen its grip until Sunday at the earliest. Not much for new snow, but plenty hanging around from previous dumps. 

Good luck on your shovelling Marc. I hope it's not the heavy stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang.
> 
> Still in the deep freeze here - it's not expected to loosen its grip until Sunday at the earliest. Not much for new snow, but plenty hanging around from previous dumps.
> 
> Good luck on your shovelling Marc. I hope it's not the heavy stuff.


10cm of heavy wet snow is down so far, with lots more to come.


----------



## Peterweb

Hate that wet stuff. Even with a blower, it gets clogged easily.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> Hate that wet stuff. Even with a blower, it gets clogged easily.


I don't have or use such a beast, but just wondering if it would help to spray the snow shute with a silicone lube type spray...???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Survived the storm yesterday. Coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Peterweb

pm-r said:


> I don't have or use such a beast, but just wondering if it would help to spray the snow shute with a silicone lube type spray...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It helps. But I still have to get off the machine and clear out the clogs that develop. Still better than shovelling.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Survived the storm yesterday. Coffee is now brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, glad you got through the day ....we are sunny but very cold for us here....and may get a dusting tonight.

Roll on spring.........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, glad you got through the day ....we are sunny but very cold for us here....and may get a dusting tonight.
> 
> Roll on spring.........


It was very sunny here all day with cold -4C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Best Of Nova Scotia 2021 - YouTube 

We are a very diverse province.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We are a very diverse province.


Very nicely done, It looks like a very nice diversified place to live... 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Any thoughts about Sunday Brunch? Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot coffee will be the name of the game throughout today and tomorrow. Temps here will plunge to -14C. "Alea iacta est" (The die is cast)


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Hot coffee will be the name of the game throughout today and tomorrow. Temps here will plunge to -14C. "Alea iacta est" (The die is cast)


Morning Marc, sunny and -7c here. Watched PBS last night…saw what would be the first episode of Grantchester….missed it the first time out, then Around The World In 80 Days….quite good…might even crack the book open again…then All Creatures…love both iterations of that series…and then Vienna Blood, which while not as good as other period procedural series was worth watching. The BBC had an interesting Op-Ed on worst films ever made….which was Plan 9 From Outer Space, and while dreadful to the point of amusement…my vote goes for Ishtar tied with the first try at Dune…..when you consider the technology and investment these two far outstrip Plan 9’s dreadfulness…..and if you like musicals then no one can beat Momma Mia ……i Don’t think we’ve created a word to describe how awful that film was……..Oh, BT please!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, sunny and -7c here. Watched PBS last night…saw what would be the first episode of Grantchester….missed it the first time out, then Around The World In 80 Days….quite good…might even crack the book open again…then All Creatures…love both iterations of that series…and then Vienna Blood, which while not as good as other period procedural series was worth watching. The BBC had an interesting Op-Ed on worst films ever made….which was Plan 9 From Outer Space, and while dreadful to the point of amusement…my vote goes for Ishtar tied with the first try at Dune…..when you consider the technology and investment these two far outstrip Plan 9’s dreadfulness…..and if you like musicals then no one can beat Momma Mia ……i Don’t think we’ve created a word to describe how awful that film was……..Oh, BT please!


We too watched All Creatures . A great show. All Creatures Great and Small Season 2: What We Know Now (pbs.org)


----------



## Dr.G.

1980 Sugar Bowl - #7 Notre Dame vs. #1 Georgia (HD) - YouTube 

Let us hope that tonight's game has the Georgia Bulldogs coming out victorious. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Georgia vs. Alabama, national championship 2022: Dawgs stem Tide, win first college football title since 1980 - CBSSports.com 

Coffee and Brunch are on me all day today.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Georgia vs. Alabama, national championship 2022: Dawgs stem Tide, win first college football title since 1980 - CBSSports.com
> 
> Coffee and Brunch are on me all day today.


Peach Cobbler for everyone!









This 2-ingredient peach cobbler is the easiest dessert ever


A simple combination of canned peaches and sugar cookie dough bakes up into the most extraordinary cobbler.



cooktopcove.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to the sounds of something creaking due to the extreme cold outside (currently -19C). Making some hot herbal tea and then going back to bed. Later ............


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Woke up early to the sounds of something creaking due to the extreme cold outside (currently -19C). Making some hot herbal tea and then going back to bed. Later ............


Morning Marc, very cold for us here....brunch will be ready in Chez Marc....









Bacon, Egg and Cheese Brunch Ring


Flaky Pillsbury* Crescent dough is the base for this brunch that looks fabulous, but is as easy as can be!



www.lifemadedelicious.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, very cold for us here....brunch will be ready in Chez Marc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon, Egg and Cheese Brunch Ring
> 
> 
> Flaky Pillsbury* Crescent dough is the base for this brunch that looks fabulous, but is as easy as can be!
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifemadedelicious.ca


Merci, mon ami. Getting ready for the next wild story. Nova Scotia could be in for another wild winter storm on Friday | CBC News


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. Getting ready for the next wild story. Nova Scotia could be in for another wild winter storm on Friday | CBC News


There is certainly some wild weather out there, it seems anyone on the 3 coasts is getting whacked.....touch wood we are situated where we seem to miss the “streams”.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 

More coffee please - to go with the warm butter rum banana bread I just made...

Still on the Murphy Bed project today ... found out something interesting... 

Inventor William Lawrence Murphy (1856-1957) began tinkering with hideaway beds while living in a one-room apartment in San Francisco in the late 19th century. He was falling for a young opera singer and courting customs at that time would not permit a lady to enter a gentleman's bedroom. But according to family legend, Murphy's limited finances and a strict moral code didn't spoil his chance at love. His invention allowed him to stow his bed in his closet, transforming his one-room apartment from a bedroom into a parlor.

The couple married in 1900.


----------



## KC4

The weather here is a balmy 7 degrees.... and very messy. 

Good luck Marc with the coming storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing on this quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw this sticker on Rp's favorite coffee mug that has only contained his classic BT coffee.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Saw this sticker on Rp's favorite coffee mug that has only contained his classic BT coffee.
> View attachment 94471


So true......but are you sure it wasn’t my beer mug Marc? Dull here today but warmer for a day or two....maybe rain tonight.

I see the grocery stores are already getting their stock of Paczkis out....they are a big deal here in Windsor.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> The weather here is a balmy 7 degrees.... and very messy.


Is that what some might call a Calgary Chinook???

I must admit that the Calgary area can get some weird weather that can change drastically within half an hour, including a snow flurry in July from our various visiting experiences there!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Quiet outside at 9AM ................ for now. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> View attachment 94475


Very true....


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, et al. Cold here ( for us ) today at around -9c with the wind chill.
So.....something to warm us up in Chez Marc..... This creamy corn pudding is just as delicious for dinner as dessert

Will be interesting to see how the baseball meetings go Marc.....too early to tell if both sides are dug in or posturing.......

We were going to see a movie this week but Cineplex has shut down their theatre.... so...it will be tv I guess.....


----------



## Rps

Morning all, I have the keys this morning so we will have hot coffee and cinnamon rolls on.
It is “ your neighbour’s dog stuck to a tree” weather here at -10 with the wind chill at -21c....so limited out door stuff today.....good thing there are some football games on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Rp. Thanks for the coffee. -12C outside with some sun. Just got our power back on after a 12 hour blackout period.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Just got our power back on after a 12 hour blackout period.



Was your Power outage due to snow ice or wind, or a combination of forces.???

Did the forecast storm arrive and do it's thing and has it left...???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Was your Power outage due to snow ice or wind, or a combination of forces.???
> 
> Did the forecast storm arrive and do it's thing and has it left...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


All of the above . What we received was worse than first forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

And the Lord said “ Let there be POWER







And heat







and lights, and hot water, and running water.....And plow drivers , and power workers... And remote chargers ... And the list goes on and on.......Feeling relieved and very grateful for all these things and more. Amen


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> What we received was worse than first forecast.


Do you have a friendly neighbor with a snowblower as I imagine you got a pretty big dumb as forecast???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do you have a friendly neighbor with a snowblower as I imagine you got a pretty big dumb as forecast???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


My neighbor has a big snowplow for our driveway. I have a single stage snowblower that we brought up on our deck since it saves hours of shovelling up there. Toro Power Clear 721 QZE 21-inch Single-Stage Snowblower | The Home Depot Canada


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My neighbor has a big snowplow for our driveway. I have a single stage snowblower that we brought up on our deck since it saves hours of shovelling up there. Toro Power Clear 721 QZE 21-inch Single-Stage Snowblower | The Home Depot Canada


That seems like a good combination, but I thought you had left your snowblower behind in St John's or was it just a much larger snowblower that you left behind???

Anyway, I hope you can keep safe and warm, you seem to have more than your share of winter storms and snow and rain this winter..


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That seems like a good combination, but I thought you had left your snowblower behind in St John's or was it just a much larger snowblower that you left behind???
> 
> Anyway, I hope you can keep safe and warm, you seem to have more than your share of winter storms and snow and rain this winter..
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I sold my monster snow blower when we left St. John's. It was a huge three stage blower that could handle the heavy snow there. Rain is in the forecast for Monday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing. Any requests for Sunday Brunch?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Rain is in the forecast for Monday. We shall see.


Let's hope you don't get any flooding that is usually associated with rain coming in after a heavy snowfall.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Let's hope you don't get any flooding that is usually associated with rain coming in after a heavy snowfall.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Merci, mon ami. Just had my snow blower up on the deck to clear away the drifts.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. Just had my snow blower up on the deck to clear away the drifts.


I see according to the news that are a lot of homes are still without power down there:








Scattered outages across Nova Scotia one day after storm blows through Maritimes


Thousands of customers in Nova Scotia remain without electricity one day after a powerful winter storm blew through parts of the Maritimes.




atlantic.ctvnews.ca






- Patrick
=======


----------



## talonracer

Afternoon, all. Spending my Sunday wearing one of my dad's shirts and trying to catalog some of the thousands of comics that he left to me.

I think that this song is appropriate today:


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess what we are having with our coffee tomorrow?????


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Guess what we are having with our coffee tomorrow?????


What's your facorite bagel spread with a breakfast bagel????


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What's your facorite bagel spread with a breakfast bagel????
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Cream cheese


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing and the first batch of bagels are coming out of the oven. We have both New York City style and Montreal style bagels and various spreads. Enjoy


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Fresh coffee is brewing and the first batch of bagels are coming out of the oven. We have both New York City style and Montreal style bagels and various spreads. Enjoy


Morning Marc....a BT if you have it please....and a bagel....but I prefer a slab of cheddar on it thanx. Sunny here and cold....and we missed the heavy storm which is hitting Toronto and area.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rps said:


> Morning Marc....a BT if you have it please....and a bagel....but I prefer a slab of cheddar on it thanx. Sunny here and cold....and we missed the heavy storm which is hitting Toronto and area.


Good Morning All
Hot coffee & a bagel please Marc. Cheddar Cheese on bagel if you have any.

SNOW - and lots of it.
It started overnight and it's still coming down. We are supposedly on the light side of this stuff, however we do have a very generous dump.
Wind is moving it about, pushing it into all areas, into the sun shelter, where the birds are trying to access the bird feeder.
I'll wait until later this afternoon before trying to plow out, - end of driveway is filed by a large white wall.

I guess this is natures way of enforcing "Self-Isolation"?


----------



## Rps

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> Hot coffee & a bagel please Marc. Cheddar Cheese on bagel if you have any.
> 
> SNOW - and lots of it.
> It started overnight and it's still coming down. We are supposedly on the light side of this stuff, however we do have a very generous dump.
> Wind is moving it about, pushing it into all areas, into the sun shelter, where the birds are trying to access the bird feeder.
> I'll wait until later this afternoon before trying to plow out, - end of driveway is filed by a large white wall.
> 
> I guess this is natures way of enforcing "Self-Isolation"?


Morning Bill, we’ve been lucky snow wise….all the fronts seem to dip under us and go across the lakes to the GTA…I don’t miss snow. I remember when I was young we lived in the country with a long driveway….every time we cleared the thing so we could drive out the snow plough roared by and dumped a band of 8 feet of snow at the drive way’s mouth….don’t miss it at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy your bagels and coffee, Rp and Bill.
We were supposed to have rain, but for the past couple of hours we have had horizontal snow and big flakes.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Enjoy your bagels and coffee, Rp and Bill.
> We were supposed to have rain, but for the past couple of hours we have had horizontal snow and big flakes.


Is it mounding Marc or is it slowly melting away?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Is it mounding Marc or is it slowly melting away?


We got about 15cm of fresh snow before it turned to rain about 30 minutes ago


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early for some reason. Will start the coffee brewing a bit later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee is ready. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee is ready. Enjoy.


Morning Marc and all. We are getting back to normal temps here, which is around -1c......and no snow.
I’ve been in the mood for some old “60s” protest songs lately...so will be researching some Tim Buckley, Phil Ochs, Tim Hardin, even Joan Baez and the Kingston Trio ( but I always loved the Limelighters )....and yes Bob Dylan. Found a nice rendition of Birmingham Sunday the other day, and Abraham, Martin and John. While covered by many I liked Dion’s the best. While researching I found out AM&J was written by a member of The Royal Guardmen....yeah the Snoopy and the Red Baron guys.....who knew?


----------



## Rps

Something new on the menu at Chez Marc.......just right for those snowed in noshers out there.....and if you have any blueberries to add.....yummmmmmmm!









It's a cookie. It's a mini tarte. No, it's an apple pie roll-up


Which is more important when it comes to an apple dessert: a sweet and buttery crumble or a flaky, crunchy crust? Why choose? These individual pie roll-ups perfectly combine both.



cooktopcove.com


----------



## Rps

And for those who want comfort food....









Unwrap 2 cinnamon rolls. In no time, get a easy, tasty dish you can eat at anytime of day


There's something about this recipe that signals the beginning of a great weekend.



cooktopcove.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing. I hear Rp back in the kitchen preparing some more treats.


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc, a bit on the chilly side here at -6....but clear. Soooooo a lunch treat today
Chicken Santa Fe.... it’s really adaptable for all tastes....I also add in cooked carrots and French cut seasoned green beans.....enjoy









Santa Fe Chicken | Kraft Canada Cooking


This is what happens when a good ol’ chicken casserole gets a boost of flavour from cilantro, salsa and Tex Mex cheese. You get an easy baked chicken dish with cheesy rice and a spicy kick.




www.kraftcanada.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp outdid himself today with homemade treats. We should send some of these to the hospitals for the nurses and doctors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp also made lunch for us. Hope you like chicken and veggies ............. I do.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Rp also made lunch for us. Hope you like chicken and veggies ............. I do.
> View attachment 94484


our dinner tonight…great minds think a like…..


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Rp outdid himself today with homemade treats. We should send some of these to the hospitals for the nurses and doctors.



Excellent suggestion Marc..


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Take out at the Cafe Chez Marc is alive and well. It should read take out from 4-8


----------



## MacDoc

Oh damn that looks good ...almost my suppertime.
I have once in my life had more fresh lobster than I could eat ( in British Virgin Islands with a few others ...we turned down the last lobster...we were all stuffed and it was fresh from the ocean 2 hours before ).



















Same with escargo done country style in France ...all I could hold, a mounded side dish with steak frites.

But scallops...just too few at a time...and I hate the damage a scallop fishing boat does so....


----------



## Freddie_Biff

MacDoc said:


> Oh damn that looks good ...almost my suppertime.
> I have once in my life had more fresh lobster than I could eat ( in British Virgin Islands with a few others ...we turned down the last lobster...we were all stuffed and it was fresh from the ocean 2 hours before ).
> View attachment 94486
> 
> 
> View attachment 94487
> 
> 
> 
> Same with escargo done country style in France ...all I could hold, a mounded side dish with steak frites.
> 
> But scallops...just too few at a time...and I hate the damage a scallop fishing boat does so....


You know when Canada was first colonized, there were so many lobsters they’d be piled several layers high. It was easier to feed them to the prison population than supply them with beef. So I’ve heard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing ............... with no lobsters in the pot.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewing ............... with no lobsters in the pot.


Morning Marc. -6c here but dry and sunny for a few days. I think I’ve cooked about 5000 lobsters in my life ( for a Kinsmen function ) to be honest I don’t like them...


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Take out at the Cafe Chez Marc is alive and well. It should read take out from 4-8



I think I could enjoy that very easily. It sounds delicious. 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning Ladies & Gentlemen
A nice brisk morning, step outside and any left-over sleepiness will vanish!

We had an unusual, but pleasant sighting this morning, a rather strong/brilliant Sun-dog graced the morning sky.
While sitting waiting for my coffee to finish brewing, I notice an unusual swatch of colouring in the sky, just above the horizon.
After checking through various windows I realized it was a Sun-dog, quite strong, almost a complete semi-circle around the morning sun.
We tried photographing it, but our cellphones/iPad/camera were not able to capture anything much, the morning sun easily dominated the sky.
I haven't seen very many since moving south. I guess the very cold clean air with the fine snow crystals made the difference.

Anyway, adds a much appreciated bit of interest to an otherwise dullish stay-in-at home-day


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. -6c here but dry and sunny for a few days. I think I’ve cooked about 5000 lobsters in my life ( for a Kinsmen function ) to be honest I don’t like them...


I do not like to eat lobster as well, Rp.


----------



## Peterweb

Dr.G. said:


> I do not like to eat lobster as well, Rp.


I do not mind the claws and tail. Cannot understand how people eat the other internal parts that they seem to love.


----------



## Dr.G.

I do like lobster rolls and I love scallops


----------



## KC4

Freddie_Biff said:


> You know when Canada was first colonized, there were so many lobsters they’d be piled several layers high. It was easier to feed them to the prison population than supply them with beef. So I’ve heard.


Yep, and I learned that lobsters used to be pitch-forked into the fields for fertilizer before anyone realized they were good eating.

I love lobster rolls as well. MMMm mmm mmm.


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang gang, 

Sounds like you had quite the storm Marc - hope that didn't cause any damage . 

i just managed to complete my re-do of pre-knee surgery labs/imaging for a now February surgery. I'll believe it is going to happen when it's actually being done. 

My labs/imaging had to be done at the hospital and it took me two days to complete because they sent me home on the first day because one of the 3 departments I needed closed due to staff shortages. The other 2 were extremely short staffed, but still (barely) operational. Seems very shaky.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good day Shang gang,
> 
> Sounds like you had quite the storm Marc - hope that didn't cause any damage .
> 
> i just managed to complete my re-do of pre-knee surgery labs/imaging for a now February surgery. I'll believe it is going to happen when it's actually being done.
> 
> My labs/imaging had to be done at the hospital and it took me two days to complete because they sent me home on the first day because one of the 3 departments I needed closed due to staff shortages. The other 2 were extremely short staffed, but still (barely) operational. Seems very shaky.


Evening, Kim. No damage just a 12 hour power outage.
Good luck with your knee surgery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early due to a scheduled vet appointment and surgery for our oldest doxie. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A bit crisp here today but we have some sun which makes everything look a little better. 
Kim good luck on your knee....don’t know which is worse having stuff done or waiting for it to be done....either way all the best.

I’ve been enamoured with YouTube videos on tiny homes lately....not that I would own one as they have some drastic issues for seniors, especially those with mobility issues....but the ideas for storage are incredible. I also think they might be a solution for students instead of dorms. Not sure if they would be suitable for homeless people....however, if you had a park of tiny homes, but with a common kitchen and washroom facilities, that might be a workable option. We have many migrant workers here and that approach would be far better I think than the dorm approach many of the farms have here.

Oh well , that’s enough for solving world issues...... I’ve been reviewing some material in the protest song genre.....we had some truly great music in the late 50s and 60s....


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Up early due to a scheduled vet appointment and surgery for our oldest doxie. Coffee is brewing.


Morning Marc, good luck at the Vets....would that be Gracie who needs care?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, good luck at the Vets....would that be Gracie who needs care?


Morning, Rp. Yes, that is Gracie in need of a tooth to be extracted. She is 14 years old.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, Rp. Yes, that is Gracie in need of a tooth to be extracted. She is 14 years old.


Ouch! Hope she does well....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Ouch! Hope she does well....


Thanks, Rp. Up early to check on her. Gracie seems fine. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Rp. Up early to check on her. Gracie seems fine. Coffee is brewing.


Good to hear Marc, no one likes a toothache.......


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 

Poor Gracie - I hope the extraction is quick, painless and without complications. 

Marc, a 12 hour power outage is significant. My two fish tanks would probably be OK for that span, but the 2 lizards would certainly suffer. I picture myself tucking them into my shirt to keep them warm. Would work fine for one, but not the skittish one. I've been pondering the purchase and installation of an emergency generator. Have you thought of installing one at your new home? How's the build going? 

Rp - what protest song(s) are you working on? Some of my faves: _Where Have all the Flowers Gone, If I Had a Hammer, For What It's Worth, The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down. _


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> Poor Gracie - I hope the extraction is quick, painless and without complications.
> 
> Marc, a 12 hour power outage is significant. My two fish tanks would probably be OK for that span, but the 2 lizards would certainly suffer. I picture myself tucking them into my shirt to keep them warm. Would work fine for one, but not the skittish one. I've been pondering the purchase and installation of an emergency generator. Have you thought of installing one at your new home? How's the build going?
> 
> Rp - what protest song(s) are you working on? Some of my faves: _Where Have all the Flowers Gone, If I Had a Hammer, For What It's Worth, The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down. _


Hi Kim, I just finished Where Have All The Flowers Gone, my next is Birmingham Sunday. FWIW is on the list so is Dixie Down. I was also thinking Little Boxes, in its way a protest song,...Changes....Morning Glory, .... there are many many....I also like It’s Good News Week....sadly we could use songs like this today....closest to it on a consistent basis I think is RAP......of which I’m not a fan but it does speak of social issues....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> 
> Poor Gracie - I hope the extraction is quick, painless and without complications.
> 
> Marc, a 12 hour power outage is significant. My two fish tanks would probably be OK for that span, but the 2 lizards would certainly suffer. I picture myself tucking them into my shirt to keep them warm. Would work fine for one, but not the skittish one. I've been pondering the purchase and installation of an emergency generator. Have you thought of installing one at your new home? How's the build going?
> 
> Rp - what protest song(s) are you working on? Some of my faves: _Where Have all the Flowers Gone, If I Had a Hammer, For What It's Worth, The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down. _


She seems fine, Kim. The power outage was from midnight until about noon. So, we bundled up and went to sleep. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cranberry white chocolate scones, fresh out of the oven.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Cranberry white chocolate scones, fresh out of the oven.
> View attachment 94493


I’ll take two…those look lovely!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> She seems fine, Kim. The power outage was from midnight until about noon. So, we bundled up and went to sleep. How is Life treating you these days?


Good to hear Marc,
we sure enjoy our grand-Doxie when he comes over to visit.

Life is going reasonably well, thanks. No major challenges or issues, which is great.

Waiting for choir to start after the normal season start was delayed due to ostriches.

How is life treating you and yours these days?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good to hear Marc,
> we sure enjoy our grand-Doxie when he comes over to visit.
> 
> Life is going reasonably well, thanks. No major challenges or issues, which is great.
> 
> Waiting for choir to start after the normal season start was delayed due to ostriches.
> 
> How is life treating you and yours these days?


All goes well here, Kim. I stay at home, since I am the high risk person, and Deborah does the shopping when needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. Can anyone find me in the grade four picture? Free coffee if you are the first to identify me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Homemade Apple Spice Crunch Muffins - Small Town Woman 

For tomorrow morning?


----------



## MacDoc

The handsome one ..... ☕


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing and requests for Sunday Brunch are being accepted.


----------



## Rps

Well it had to come sooner or later......5cm of snow so far........


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang!

Marc - Second row down, second in from left? Coffee and toast please and thanks! 

Rp - Snow Day! It has been warm here the last few days - not enough to take away the existing snow, but enough to give us a break from the deep freeze.


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> The handsome one ..... ☕


... and $2.00 will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> 
> Marc - Second row down, second in from left? Coffee and toast please and thanks!
> 
> Rp - Snow Day! It has been warm here the last few days - not enough to take away the existing snow, but enough to give us a break from the deep freeze.


Hi Kim, we are at -7 and -12 with the WC, below normal for us this time of year as we usually hover around 0c to +1c.....so a shock but it will pass. 

Today is PBS day so from 7 pm on it’s watching Grantchester, Around the World in 80 Days, All Creatures, then Vienna Blood....hard to beat TV shows. I watched “ The Colony” this week...interesting. So dinner tonight will be chicken teriyaki on rice with seasoned green beans. Would kill for a pizza but with Tovah unable to eat them I don’t think it fair if I sat and ate one....oh well.

Kim, I found a nice arrangement of Bread and Roses so i’ll be posting it soon on the Windsor Ukulele Circle FB page...you may find it interesting if you are not familiar with it.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> ... and $2.00 will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks.


It certainly will........but it will be empty and previously used........


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> ... and $2.00 will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks.



It would cost them a hell of a lot more than $2 to get me to have any of their coffee...!!! 😒


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang!
> 
> Marc - Second row down, second in from left? Coffee and toast please and thanks!
> 
> Rp - Snow Day! It has been warm here the last few days - not enough to take away the existing snow, but enough to give us a break from the deep freeze.


Nope. Not even close.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Nope. Not even close.


Hmm.Okay - my second guess is the guy in the front row with the glasses. ...


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hmm.Okay - my second guess is the guy in the front row with the glasses. ...


Bingo. You are our winner. Kudos


----------



## MacDoc

Figure as long time online acquaintances you can be some of the first to know.

















After 37 years in the Mac business I made a deal with OWC, our long time friend and supplier, to let them take over MacDoc and expand the business in Canada including their own. I will remain with MacDoc/OWC during transition over the next months. 

Staff and location for now remain the same tho OWC is locating a larger place in the west end to meet their needs. OWC are a multi-national and we are discussing a role for me in Australia as well as helping with transition in Canada. Look for a flyer from OWC-Canada at the end of the month or sooner introducing their Canadian GM who will be known to many of you. Jim Hoskins formerly of CPUsed and Midtown Digital.

Jim will work with me and is working with MacDoc staff to make the transition smooth.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Figure as long time online acquaintances you can be some of the first to know.
> 
> View attachment 94496
> View attachment 94497
> 
> 
> After 37 years in the Mac business I made a deal with OWC, our long time friend and supplier, to let them take over MacDoc and expand the business in Canada including their own. I will remain with MacDoc/OWC during transition over the next months.
> 
> Staff and location for now remain the same tho OWC is locating a larger place in the west end to meet their needs. OWC are a multi-national and we are discussing a role for me in Australia as well as helping with transition in Canada. Look for a flyer from OWC-Canada at the end of the month or sooner introducing their Canadian GM who will be known to many of you. Jim Hoskins formerly of CPUsed and Midtown Digital.
> 
> Jim will work with me and is working with MacDoc staff to make the transition smooth.


Congratulations, hope things work for the best!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewing to get us started on this new week. Only 11 months until Christmas Eve, so let's get our lists in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very quiet here today. I hope all are well.


----------



## MacDoc

Our Canadian tennis boy gave Nadal a scare.




__





Denis Shapovalov vs Rafael Nadal - MS502 | AO






ausopen.com





Reminds me when I was watchng a very early Aus open when Roger was unstoppable and this unknown Spanish teenager gave him a scare. The video feeds were sooooo awful.
The rest of course is history.

Busy but productive day getting well wishes from 37 years of clients and even some nice orders as we move into transition at the end of the month.

Score ...Adams pies on half price tomorrow...just need to navigate the rain to stock up. $4.25 for two pieces is a deal. Can pig without regret at cost ...just have to find freezer room
Figure I've got my lunches for a while.









Meanwhile tasty vegan meatballs for supper. Very happy with the taste on these. Pretty sure they are available in Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Coffee is brewng.
Thinking of Don this morning. Burns Night | Traditions and Robert Burns Information | Scotland.org


----------



## Rps

Morning Marc. We got another inch of snow yesterday...had to shovel twice due to drifting .
Clear and cold here today..

This ones for Don....

Scotland - The home of golf
Sign at a Scottish golf course:
'Members will refrain from picking up lost balls until they have stopped rolling.'


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc. We got another inch of snow yesterday...had to shovel twice due to drifting .
> Clear and cold here today..
> 
> This ones for Don....
> 
> Scotland - The home of golf
> Sign at a Scottish golf course:
> 'Members will refrain from picking up lost balls until they have stopped rolling.'


Morning, Rp. Good one.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewng.
> Thinking of Don this morning. Burns Night | Traditions and Robert Burns Information | Scotland.org


Hi Marc, ever had haggis? I had it once when I was young....haven’t touched it since.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thinking of Don this morning. Burns Night | Traditions and Robert Burns Information | Scotland.org



+1!!!
And maybe an ounce or two, or maybe more, of the nice Scotch with some nice spring water ice he used to relish and enjoy so much. 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## talonracer

Hey all. This past weekend I went out to a place here in Calgary where we had a few ehMac meetups years ago. Was able to spend some time with Sinc, Fexl, Chealion, Curtis (whose handle I can't remember) and others. It seemed like a much simpler, happier time back then.

No real point, just some ehNostalgia. Hope everyone's well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, ever had haggis? I had it once when I was young....haven’t touched it since.


Haggis and oat cakes ............... love them both.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Haggis and oat cakes ............... love them both.


I'm not too fussy about haggis, but the oat cakes are welcome at anytime. 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening. Deborah just came home from a short trip to the super market.


----------



## Rps

Morning all......it’s neighbour’s dog stuck to a tree time here......but hoping for a warmup next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rp. Care for some hot BT coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad but true.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sad but true.
> View attachment 94505


Truer words were never spoken Marc.....would love some BT please. Been watching the Righteous Gemstones on Netflix....good show....have you watched any of it?


How is Gracie after her dental work?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Bingo. You are our winner. Kudos


Hah! Cute kid!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Coffee is brewng.
> Thinking of Don this morning. Burns Night | Traditions and Robert Burns Information | Scotland.org


Same. We headed to neighbours and had a Scotch tasting session, while we listened to someone truly named Robert Burns, regale us with stories and snippets of poetry. 

Tried ice cream with a drizzle of Scotch and a dusting of ground pepper...it was surprisingly delicious.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang, 

Looks like my new knee is coming sooner than expected - less than a week. Woot! It will be great to finally get this done.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Looks like my new knee is coming sooner than expected - less than a week. Woot! It will be great to finally get this done.


Here's hoping some stupid anti-vaxer doesn't end up wasting a hospital bed and screwing up your planned surgery.

My cousin had her knees is done a month or so ago and with very successful results. Hopefully yours will go the same way. And maybe you'll be able to do the mile in four minutes after the surgery. 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Truer words were never spoken Marc.....would love some BT please. Been watching the Righteous Gemstones on Netflix....good show....have you watched any of it?
> 
> 
> How is Gracie after her dental work?


She is doing quite well now. We watched "Come From Away" yesterday. Quite good


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> She is doing quite well now. We watched "Come From Away" yesterday. Quite good


Haven’t seen that yet….hoping to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Some freshly brewed coffee is ready to help you get on with your day. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Some freshly brewed coffee is ready to help you get on with your day. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, will take a double please. Very cold here this week...and grey....but dry...finally.
I think I’m heading into my January funk.....basically I don’t want to do anything....getting lazy.
I’m wondering if it is the absence sun......oh well work my way through it.

Might do a burger night tonight........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will take a double please. Very cold here this week...and grey....but dry...finally.
> I think I’m heading into my January funk.....basically I don’t want to do anything....getting lazy.
> I’m wondering if it is the absence sun......oh well work my way through it.
> 
> Might do a burger night tonight........


Stay well and stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thought we could have some lobster rolls for a treat.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thought we could have some lobster rolls for a treat.


I was just reading about lobster rolls a few days ago to find out more about them and it it seems that there are two distinct types, cold and warm with variations.
I was also looking at the cooked lobster meat our local Thrifty (Soby's owned now) stores sells 454 g for about $18 and wondering how good it might be.???

We had some of their 4 oz Frozen lobster tails at New Year's but we're quite disappointed in them. I must admit they were rather on the small side and they sell the 2/ 4 oz tails for $20 on sale!!! Not exactly cheap even at the sale price!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

Dr.G. said:


> She is doing quite well now. We watched "Come From Away" yesterday. Quite good


We saw Come from Away in Toronto a few years ago. So much energy on stage. We loved it.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was just reading about lobster rolls a few days ago to find out more about them and it it seems that there are two distinct types, cold and warm with variations.
> I was also looking at the cooked lobster meat our local Thrifty (Soby's owned now) stores sells 454 g for about $18 and wondering how good it might be.???
> 
> We had some of their 4 oz Frozen lobster tails at New Year's but we're quite disappointed in them. I must admit they were rather on the small side and they sell the 2/ 4 oz tails for $20 on sale!!! Not exactly cheap even at the sale price!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


The plate you see in the picture is selling for $2. We use only freshly caught Nova Scotia lobster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. TGIF coffee is brewing. Enjoy.


Morning Marc, very cold ( for us ) here today and next few. Are you inline to get nailed by that storm hitting Boston tomorrow.....they say Boston could get 2ft of snow......

One thing about winter...Guinness hates the snow and cold so when it is potty time he is literally seconds outside doing his business.

Just wondering everyone’s gas prices....we are expecting to be over $1.50 a litre today...up 6 cents from yesterday.

It’s funny how your tastes change as you get older. Lately I find myself listening to Willie Nelson and Rush.....I was never a fan of either years ago but I have grown to appreciate their music more and more. Anyone got a band or artist they avoided in their younger today but are enamoured with day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, very cold ( for us ) here today and next few. Are you inline to get nailed by that storm hitting Boston tomorrow.....they say Boston could get 2ft of snow......
> 
> One thing about winter...Guinness hates the snow and cold so when it is potty time he is literally seconds outside doing his business.
> 
> Just wondering everyone’s gas prices....we are expecting to be over $1.50 a litre today...up 6 cents from yesterday.
> 
> It’s funny how your tastes change as you get older. Lately I find myself listening to Willie Nelson and Rush.....I was never a fan of either years ago but I have grown to appreciate their music more and more. Anyone got a band or artist they avoided in their younger today but are enamoured with day?


Afternoon, Rp. Yes, we are bracing for the storm. Unpredictable storm bringing snow, ice pellets, freezing rain to Maritimes | CBC News

$1.44 a litre here


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, Rp. Yes, we are bracing for the storm. Unpredictable storm bringing snow, ice pellets, freezing rain to Maritimes | CBC News
> 
> $1.44 a litre here


We are hearing it will be a blizzard with hurricane type winds...... stay safe Marc, it may be wild for a day or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We are hearing it will be a blizzard with hurricane type winds...... stay safe Marc, it may be wild for a day or so.


Merci, mon ami. If I am silent this weekend it is because we lost power.


----------



## groovetube

Hey friends, Im popping in to say hello, Im not here much, Im elsewhere, but it's nice to say hi once in a while. Hope you're all well and staying safe. Got my new Mac M1max and playing with it in the studio so I have toys to play with while I wait for things to open up and we can go out and work stages again. Be well and see you all around.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. If I am silent this weekend it is because we lost power.


Good Evening All
Hope everybodys keeping warm & safe.
Getting quite cold here tonight, expecting wind chill of -30°C.

Reading about the storm heading your way Marc, sounds like it will be quite brutal.
Do you have anything like a small generator or a wood stove? Something to help keep the toes cosy & run the coffee perk.
I guess a couple of puppies on your lap would keep you toasty!

Take care Marc


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Evening All
> Hope everybodys keeping warm & safe.
> Getting quite cold here tonight, expecting wind chill of -30°C.
> 
> Reading about the storm heading your way Marc, sounds like it will be quite brutal.
> Do you have anything like a small generator or a wood stove? Something to help keep the toes cosy & run the coffee perk.
> I guess a couple of puppies on your lap would keep you toasty!
> 
> Take care Marc


Good idea, Bill. Sadly, the rental home we are in in all electric everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Up early to start clearing some paths for the dogs. Coffee is brewing. Later ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing. Then it is back outside to shovel a path for the dogs. Wish me luck.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Hot coffee is brewing. Then it is back outside to shovel a path for the dogs. Wish me luck.


Morning Marc, we are sunny here and -22c....ouch....but very little snow, just residue early this week in the fields.

Is the wallup coming today from down south? We here it’s going to be a big storm, and with electric heating that could be an issue if the power goes out....hoping for the best.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea, Bill. Sadly, *the rental home we are in in all electric everything*.


The same as our house is here and all the more reason to consider having a small portable electric generator available. 

Something that is still on the contemplation list even though we have been in the home for a good twenty + years now. But our power outages have not been of significant long outages aqnd the house is well-insulated with solid foam blocks and the freezer seems to be able to protect its contents.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> The same as our house is here and all the more reason to consider having a small portable electric generator available.
> 
> Something that is still on the contemplation list even though we have been in the home for a good twenty + years now. But our power outages have not been of significant long outages aqnd the house is well-insulated with solid foam blocks and the freezer seems to be able to protect its contents.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, my two cents…I’d never have electric heat again! Had it in Bowmanville…costly and inefficient….especially in very cold weather…and the home was insulated. I can see a condo maybe but not a full sized home….I’ll take FA gas every time….but a backup generator is a very good idea….haven’t had enough outages here yet to consider one but I have lived in areas where I wish we had one.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick, my two cents…I’d never have electric heat again! Had it in Bowmanville…costly and inefficient….especially in very cold weather…


Thanks for your comments RP, but I should have included the fact that our "electric heated hose" is actually heated 90+% of the time via a high-efficiency air-to-air heat pump. We very seldom need to put it on to Electric Heat backup and it seems to work quite efficiently down to about -10 degrees Celsius, or maybe even a bit lower. Actually better than it did when it was new which is probably thanks to the good service tech who fiddled the controls somehow.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Thanks for your comments RP, but I should have included the fact that our "electric heated hose" is actually heated 90+% of the time via a high-efficiency air-to-air heat pump. We very seldom need to put it on to Electric Heat backup and it seems to work quite efficiently down to about -10 degrees Celsius, or maybe even a bit lower. Actually better than it did when it was new which is probably thanks to the good service tech who fiddled the controls somehow.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I have two suggestions which new homes should have in the building code…..first a 220 line in the garage for electric cars…many new homes here now have that included, after much browbeating…but many here use them for stoves for cooking as the garages are like a second kitchen here….but importantly, all new homes should have heat pumps.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...I guess I have the keys today....hoping Marc isn’t powered out. We have a nice French Vanilla brewing and some warm croissants and Bumbleberry jam....any takers.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Looks like we are in for a quite a hit here....might reach 2 ft of snow by Thursday morning.....ouch....... so it’s off to stock up on groceries as we will probably not be able to get around here for a day or three. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. Looks like we are in for a quite a hit here....


I hope you can keep safe and warm, that doesn't seem to be the best weather approaching you...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I hope you can keep safe and warm, that doesn't seem to be the best weather approaching you...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yup, expecting tonnes of snow but none for 7 days after so the cleanup should be okay….not like Toronto which still has mounds of it on side streets and such.


----------



## Rps

Morning all…..awaiting the deluge then the blanket….last check Enviro-Can estimates 40 cm of snow…but with 50 to 70 km winds drifting will be an issue……I’m thinking Leamington might get the worst of it.


----------



## groovetube

Yikes. Better check the forecast here. I used to play the village inn in leamington for a number of years and made some cool friends there, haven’t been in years.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Yikes. Better check the forecast here. I used to play the village inn in leamington for a number of years and made some cool friends there, haven’t been in years.


Groove, I think Leamington has to be the windiest place in Ontario….the lake doesn’t help.
We looked there when we wanted to move from Bowmanville….also Amherstburg….but it’s amazing the weather difference in those few miles distance from here. I see you are expecting some snow but more rain it looks like….
Havent heard from Marc, wondering if there is a power outage?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Havent heard from Marc, wondering if there is a power outage?


According to the Nova Scotia Power outage map, things seem to be in pretty good shape there:



Nova Scotia Power




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

No Marc! Hope things are okay........


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> No Marc! Hope things are okay........



+1... It's not normal to start the day off without a nice welcome note from Marc.

I sure hope he is okay especially with yet another storm on its way it seems:








Another winter storm set to hit the Maritimes this week | Globalnews.ca


The forecast is for the heaviest snow coming down across northern areas including the valley in Nova Scotia, but there will be messy conditions around the three Maritime provinces.




globalnews.ca






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

It is with great sadness that I post the passing of our good friend and mentor Marc...
I have posted the obituary...Marc passed away on Jan. 29th ...he was 73. 









Marc Glassman Obituary - Visitation & Funeral Information


Share Memories of Marc & Support the Glassman Family



www.sweenyfuneralhome.ca


----------



## groovetube

I saw this via Facebook, I was gutted, truly sad. Marc was true grace, kindness, and well liked because of it and so much more. I wish we would have met in person but I enjoyed our many conversations and interactions. My condolences to his family and friends. 💔


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sorry to hear of Marc’s passing. He was the rock of Gibraltar around here, never an unkind word about anyone. He has been a friend to me since I first joined ehMac 15 years ago. A really truly decent gentlemen. He will be missed.


----------



## MacDoc

damn - new house n all ..younger than me too....


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sorry to hear of Marc’s passing. He was the rock of Gibraltar around here, never an unkind word about anyone. He has been a friend to me since I first joined ehMac 15 years ago. A really truly decent gentlemen. He will be missed.


Yes Frank he was indeed a kind man and will be missed.


----------



## Aurora

Sorry to hear about Marc. I suspected it with the lack of posts. My condolences to the family. He was a strong member of EhMac as was Don.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> View attachment 94539
> 
> damn - new house n all ..younger than me too....


MacDoc it was certainly a shock.


----------



## Rps

Aurora said:


> Sorry to hear about Marc. I suspected it with the lack of posts. My condolences to the family. He was a strong member of EhMac as was Don.


Yes indeed....he was kind, had a great sense of humour and was always welcoming.


----------



## Peterweb

Sorry to hear about the passing of Dr G (Marc). In the short time I have been here I have only posted following Marc a few times here in Shang and in the weather thread. His posts were always happy and cordial. Welcoming everyone here in Shang every morning with the coffee ready to go, along with other wonderful food items.

My thoughts and prayers go out to Marc's family, and the friends he made here, and I'm sure everywhere he went. RIP.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rps said:


> Yes indeed....he was kind, had a great sense of humour and was always welcoming.


I just don't know how to express my surprise & shock!
I was unaware of any heath problems and I guess just felt he would be at the Shang forever.

He will be greatly missed, he was the essence of good manners, sensibility & good humour!

Shalom Marc


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> It is with great sadness that I post the passing of our good friend and mentor Marc...


It is with great sadness and shock that I read this announcement and was certainly a surprise announcement for me to read.

I sure wasn't expecting such a tragic thing and he and his comments will certainly be missed.

All my condolences to his family.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> damn - new house n all ..younger than me too....


And a *double damn* from myself and we really didn't need such a tragic ending... 

He will be missed... but will remain in my memories along with Don and a few other old time ehMacers I knew and respected...

A real bummer... 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Vader101

Sorry to hear about Marc’s passing. He was a very positive, well liked member. He will be missed. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends. This thread will not be the same without him. 😢


----------



## pm-r

Vader101 said:


> My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends. This thread will not be the same without him. 😢


+1 and a great run it was, all thanks to Marc and his ressurection of a dying thread many tears ago...



> _*The Shangri-la Clubhouse*_
> Discussion Starter · #1 · Apr 4, 2003
> 
> In that it appears that the Monster Thread has died a quiet but noble death, I propose that this thread take it's place. Hopefully, it shall contain all that was good about the Monster Thread -- a thread of peace and tranquility, of humor/humour, wit, satire,and silliness. It was an oasis from all the troubling news that is all too real in the world "beyond the horizon". It provided all who came a cool drink of water and a momentary respite.
> 
> Personally, the Monster Thread was a place where I could wish you all a peaceful good night, or greet you with a smile and a cup of freshly brewed coffee.


Thanks Marc, your thread was certainly well appreciated over all these years... Thanks again...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

It was a really long run, I was here for the monster and the start of this Shang, hard to believe this was 19 years ago… Marc would have been younger than I am now… I was 35… deep into renovating my first house.

Time flies. I’ve lost a number of friends to Covid as well as to other conditions this past couple of years. It’s time perhaps to be outside a lot more rather than inside or online. Still can’t believe this happened.


----------



## Peterweb

We hope you do not mind, but Vader and I wanted to put a little remembrance under Marc's usename.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> We hope you do not mind, but Vader and I wanted to put a little remembrance under Marc's usename.



I'm sure he would appreciate it and maybe include a mention of being a very *long-time honourable member.*


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

pm-r said:


> I'm sure he would appreciate it and maybe include a mention of being a very *long-time honourable member.*
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


That is shown in his stats under the username. Joined Aug 2001, 117,692 posts. There is only so much we can put in that area. 

The posts here from all his friends more than cover what a great person he was.


----------



## MacDoc

Hope it was not from shovelling snow. Anyone have some insight. ? 
partner and I intended to visit when he was still at Memorial but could never manage to fit NL into our travel ...may never now.

Behooves us the keep an empty chair at the morning coffee rounds. ☕


----------



## MacDoc

I hoisted my latte to him this fine Queensland morning. Complete with new fangled jobbie to keep flies off.


----------



## MacDoc

Maybe there is another Dr G waiting in the wings to be born.








Apparently Shirley Temple is around on the wheel.








Lina Renna - IMDb


Lina Renna. Actress: The Edge of Seventeen. Lina Renna is an experienced, seasoned young actress from Vancouver, BC. From the age of 2 she wanted to be "on the TV" and she debuted in the industry soon after, signing with an agency at 3 years old and landing her first principal role on the...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Peterweb

I cannot take the place of our late host. But coffee is on. It is freshly ground organic Swiss water processed decaf. No buzz, but great taste. Add a little dark chocolate for anti oxidents, and a little taste boost. If you are interested, your are welcome. Have some oatmeal/date cookies to go with it.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> I cannot take the place of our late host. But coffee is on. It is freshly ground organic Swiss water processed decaf. No buzz, but great taste. Add a little dark chocolate for anti oxidents, and a little taste boost. If you are interested, your are welcome. Have some oatmeal/date cookies to go with it.


Good morning, i’ll have a cup of BT if you have it please. In keeping with Chez Marc policy of first names I’m Rp.....and i’m guessing yours is Peter?

It is certainly a sad day here. I was new to ehMac and soon found Marc’s welcoming thread and have been following since 2009. Be it his dogs, with Gracie’s exploits in the show world, or talk of his beloved Giants.....and through it all he was kind, gentle, humourous.....and above all sought the good in people. 

Marc guided me through my early days of education studies....in fact...he was instrumental in helping me get my first teaching position here in Windsor....for which I will forever be greatful.


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> In keeping with Chez Marc policy of first names I’m Rp.....and i’m guessing yours is Peter?


How did you guess? 

I have heard nothing but good things about Marc. I have not been here long enough to have really followed anyone. But this thread is a great place to try to learn about other members here.

I see a number of mentions of pet family members.here. They do steal our hearts and give companionship. Having said that, we are cat people. They seem to only show their love around feeding time. Occasionally, they will allow us to have them on our lap for a short time for affection. One of ours shares our bed at night while the other one hides.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> How did you guess?
> 
> I have heard nothing but good things about Marc. I have not been here long enough to have really followed anyone. But this thread is a great place to try to learn about other members here.
> 
> I see a number of mentions of pet family members.here. They do steal our hearts and give companionship. Having said that, we are cat people. They seem to only show their love around feeding time. Occasionally, they will allow us to have them on our lap for a short time for affection. One of ours shares our bed at night while the other one hides.


Peter I’m not a cat person but many in my family are. They are indeed different from dogs.
Nothing, in my opinion, shows the difference between dogs and cats like this video does...I’ve used it a number of times in my ESL classes.


----------



## Peterweb

🤣That video does help sum up the differences..


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> I hoisted my latte to him this fine Queensland morning. Complete with new fangled jobbie to keep flies off.


Nice gesture, does the anti-fly gizmo actually work well???


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Nice gesture, does the anti-fly gizmo actually work well???


Morning Patrick, how are things on the Left Coast?


----------



## Rps

Looks like I’ve jumbled something up during my posts?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Patrick, how are things on the Left Coast?


Things have certainly been better RP, especially after hearing the news of Marc. and it would be very nice to see some sunshine one of these days instead of the persistent fog. overcast and drizzling rain butn at least the snow seems to have past us for the season, hopefully...

I won't mention about the real PITA of upgrading my 2011 27in iMac that I've been running Mavericks OS 10 9.5 for several years, and I'm finally getting it to run El Capitan mac OS 10.11.6 properly and cleaning out surplus files. I have never come across such a hassle in all my years of Macing.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Looks like I’ve jumbled something up during my posts?



Nothing that cannot be unjumbled easily... 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Things have certainly been better RP, especially after hearing the news of Marc. and it would be very nice to see some sunshine one of these days instead of the persistent fog. overcast and drizzling rain butn at least the snow seems to have past us for the season, hopefully...
> 
> I won't mention about the real PITA of upgrading my 2011 27in iMac that I've been running Mavericks OS 10 9.5 for several years, and I'm finally getting it to run El Capitan mac OS 10.11.6 properly and cleaning out surplus files. I have never come across such a hassle in all my years of Macing.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, luckily I haven’t had such issues, but to be honest I think I do about 95% of my computer work on my iPad. I just like the form factor, any heavy lifting I used either my MacBook Air or my mini.


----------



## MacDoc

G'day....yes the fly gizmo works. Way late for Shang coffee but it's 5 am so thoughts of it are quite welcome. 
Some gum tree greenery for you to replace your missing foliage.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all, I’ve opened up the shop and have some fresh coffee on with Breakfast Burritos... enjoy.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Good morning all, I’ve opened up the shop and have some fresh coffee on with Breakfast Burritos... enjoy.


Out of curiosity, what do you put in your breakfast burritos?


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you put in your breakfast burritos?


Morning Frank, my burritos have sautéed mushrooms, green peppers and tomatoes . I then add eggs and scramble to mixture. I warm a tortilla and place some of the cooked mixture on the tortillas and drizzle some salsa on the egg and etc...before rolling them up. You can also add shredded cheese to the egg mix as well.

You can also add bacon bits ......


----------



## Peterweb

Bacon!!!! I'm in. 2 please, with a black coffee.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Bacon!!!! I'm in. 2 please, with a black coffee.


Done! How are things Peter? It is grey here and cold ( for us ).


----------



## Rps

Anyone here a Wordle fan? I find myself checking it out everyday.....interesting game....and I think I’m attracted to it as I’m a Crossword fan.


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Done! How are things Peter? It is grey here and cold ( for us ).


Morning Rp. We are getting a 'heat wave' here. Going to +1C and sunny this afternoon.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning Rp. We are getting a 'heat wave' here. Going to +1C and sunny this afternoon.


Peter we are at -2 but -7 with the wind chill. Our weather goes up and down here pretty quickly


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Burritos.



The coffee sounds good RP, but I am afraid any Breakfast Burritos would be a bit fiddly and heavy for us lighter breakfast type eaters/

I was thinking about New York style bagels the other day which I believe we're some of Marc's favorite breakfast foods, but I must confess I don't ever remember eating one. I'm more of a it's good cinnamon bun and a butter type guy. And of course some good orange juice.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> The coffee sounds good RP, but I am afraid any Breakfast Burritos would be a bit fiddly and heavy for us lighter breakfast type eaters/
> 
> I was thinking about New York style bagels the other day which I believe we're some of Marc's favorite breakfast foods, but I must confess I don't ever remember eating one. I'm more of a it's good cinnamon bun and a butter type guy. And of course some good orange juice.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, I’m more a New York style, which are fluffier, if that is the word. However, I’m not really a cream cheese fan...I prefer brick style. I think that cinnamon rolls are my favourite baked good...I also like cinnamon buns.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Anyone here a Wordle fan? I find myself checking it out everyday.....interesting game....and I think I’m attracted to it as I’m a Crossword fan.


You sound just like my cousin who is also a devoted fan of both.

Did you read you can now download and play it offline forever???

Just in case you were interested, you and now Save the Original Wordle & Play it Forever, Locally
Details here¬
Save the Original Wordle & Play it Forever, Locally


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> You sound just like my cousin who is also a devoted fan of both.
> 
> Did you read you can now download and play it offline forever???
> 
> Just in case you were interested, you and now Save the Original Wordle & Play it Forever, Locally
> Details here¬
> Save the Original Wordle & Play it Forever, Locally
> Interesting.....thanx Patrick.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## MacDoc

Well it's actually coffee time here at 4 am tho tea is the go to to keep my tummy happy.
Was slightly chilly and gray yesterday...19 = chilly currently. 
Then came over the hill. Brightened my day ....and a few others who stopped to take a photo.








PB&J on sourdough with a strong chai latte....should fend off the hunger headache.
I'd take that brekkie burrito in a heartbeat tho.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Well it's actually coffee time here at 4 am tho tea is the go to to keep my tummy happy.
> Was slightly chilly and gray yesterday...19 = chilly currently.
> Then came over the hill. Brightened my day ....and a few others who stopped to take a photo.
> View attachment 94544
> 
> PB&J on sourdough with a strong chai latte....should fend off the hunger headache.
> I'd take that brekkie burrito in a heartbeat tho.


A slightly different view from my house MacDoc....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> A slightly different view from my house MacDoc....



I think I will choose the shot from MacDoc's photo if you don't mind, but at least your roads seem to have been cleared and the driveways are somewhat possible, but I'll bet the temperature is a lot colder...!!! 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I think I will choose the shot from MacDoc's photo if you don't mind, but at least your roads seem to have been cleared and the driveways are somewhat possible, but I'll bet the temperature is a lot colder...!!! 😇
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


That it is Patrick...the streets were cleared last night around 8pm using front end loaders...noisy but glad they are done.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> A slightly different view from my house MacDoc....


By the way, I am always intrigued by such photos of the neighbor's house with car always parked on the driveway outside the garage...

Is that because there is no other storage area other than the garage and the car is then relegated to stay on the outside???

We are lucky with our small garage which somehow ended up being narrower and smaller than called for in the plans, but we also have a full 8 ft + basement, with some old commercial shelving for storage. I tend to be a bit of a pack rat.

But at least my car can sit protected in the garage and my wife's larger Nissan X-Trail sits in the attached covered carport. At least we don't have to shovel snow off the cars or scrape the ice off the windshields if we need to drive anywhere.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> By the way, I am always intrigued by such photos of the neighbor's house with car always parked on the driveway outside the garage...
> 
> Is that because there is no other storage area other than the garage and the car is then relegated to stay on the outside???
> 
> We are lucky with our small garage which somehow ended up being narrower and smaller than called for in the plans, but we also have a full 8 ft + basement, with some old commercial shelving for storage. I tend to be a bit of a pack rat.
> 
> But at least my car can sit protected in the garage and my wife's larger Nissan X-Trail sits in the attached covered carport. At least we don't have to shovel snow off the cars or scrape the ice off the windshields if we need to drive anywhere.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


What we have here are people who park their cars on the road. Most use their garages as storage or summer kitchens and rec rooms..... never seen this anywhere else. I don’t park in my garage due to size of the doors.


----------



## talonracer

Absolutely saddened to hear of Marc's passing. RIP to our communal friend. I'd logged in several days ago to check the Shang, saw that he'd not posted in a minute and like others assumed his electricity had gone out.

Never got to meet him but it was great to see how he'd comment about our Calgary gatherings when we had them, wishing he could have joined for a visit.

Hopefully if there is an afterlife, our friends Marc, Don and MacNutt are sharing something good together.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Absolutely saddened to hear of Marc's passing. RIP to our communal friend. I'd logged in several days ago to check the Shang, saw that he'd not posted in a minute and like others assumed his electricity had gone out.
> 
> Never got to meet him but it was great to see how he'd comment about our Calgary gatherings when we had them, wishing he could have joined for a visit.
> 
> Hopefully if there is an afterlife, our friends Marc, Don and MacNutt are sharing something good together.


Well said TR. How are things in Calgary….?


----------



## Peterweb

I always insist on our vehicle(s) being in the garage. 


Rps said:


> What we have here are people who park their cars on the road. Most use their garages as storage or summer kitchens and rec rooms..... never seen this anywhere else. I don’t park in my garage due to size of the doors.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> I always insist on our vehicle(s) being in the garage.


I agree, cars parked on the roads impedes snow removal and in the summer those lanes can be better served as bike lanes.


----------



## MacDoc

> By the way, I am always intrigued by such photos of the neighbor's house with car always parked on the driveway outside the garage...
> 
> Is that because there is no other storage area other than the garage and the car is then relegated to stay on the outside???


My partner could never understand with the all the huge houses, double garages and basements why people in Mississauga mostly parked their cars outside.
I tried to explain we had four seasons of toys and tools to store in the garage and basements were living space....too often for returned fledglings...... not storage space.......


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Morning Frank, my burritos have sautéed mushrooms, green peppers and tomatoes . I then add eggs and scramble to mixture. I warm a tortilla and place some of the cooked mixture on the tortillas and drizzle some salsa on the egg and etc...before rolling them up. You can also add shredded cheese to the egg mix as well.
> 
> You can also add bacon bits ......


Tasty!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We have a medium roast on today with cinnamon buns to nosh on.....an idea from Patrick....takers?

And now a thought of the day...
“ if in the 1950s we had conveniences for the domestic housewife, does that mean at one time we had feral housewives?








Anyone watching the Olympics....I’ve made it my mission these past few years to avoid seeing any of it.......

Hoping to see the new Spider-Man movie today.....should be fun!


----------



## Rps

With lunch time approaching and the cold weather I thought we’d have some Cincinnati Chili with crusty rolls ( or spaghetti as an option ) for lunch. One of my favourite things is having a bowl of Gold Star Chili...a Cincinnati chain....and while this recipe has garlic in it, my understanding is true Cincinnati style chili does not.

Enjoy!








Cincinnati Chili - Canadian Beef | Canada Beef


Cincinnati Chili is a soupier version compared to traditional chili and has Mediterranean/Greek seasonings such as cinnamon, allspice and paprika. It is also made without beans and is served over spaghetti topped with diced white onion and lots of shredded Cheddar. A dish originating by...




canadabeef.ca


----------



## Peterweb

Chili is always good, but especially in winter time. We are having a chili soup for lunch today. It started as chili dip, which morphed into a regular chili. And now we added more beans and some preserved tomatoes from our garden and now it is a soup. We have no issue with using leftovers. When something is good, I do not see why some people won't eat it two days in a row???


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Chili is always good, but especially in winter time. We are having a chili soup for lunch today. It started as chili dip, which morphed into a regular chili. And now we added more beans and some preserved tomatoes from our garden and now it is a soup. We have no issue with using leftovers. When something is good, I do not see why some people won't eat it two days in a row???


So true. When I use my croc-pot we usually dine on it for two or three days....whether chili or pot roast. If it’s good, it’s good!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all. We have a medium roast on today with cinnamon buns to nosh on.....an idea from Patrick....takers?



Count me in please RP. Cream and sugar with the coffee please...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Count me in please RP. Cream and sugar with the coffee please...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, how are things?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> watching the Olympics....I’ve made it my mission these past few years to avoid seeing any of it.......
> 
> Hoping to see the new Spider-Man movie today.....should be fun!



I am afraid that a Spider-Man movie would excite me as much I was watching any of the Olympics which I don't bother with anymore...

PS: I think feral housewives would be best left as they are and best not to encourage them or associated with them too much, if at all... I can't think of anything much worse actually that I would want in a home... 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> One of my favourite things is having a bowl of Gold Star Chili...a Cincinnati chain....and while this recipe has garlic in it, my understanding is true Cincinnati style chili does not.





> Cincinnati Chili is a soupier version compared to traditional chili and has Mediterranean/Greek seasonings such as cinnamon, allspice and paprika. It is also made without beans...


I dare say that anyting that is called "anyting chili" that doesn't even contain beans is certainly not a chili. Give it a different name... and don't pretend it's something that it's not. *Hot dog sauce* maybe... But chile... *NOT*!!! 😇

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I am afraid that a Spider-Man movie would excite me as much I was watching any of the Olympics which I don't bother with anymore...
> 
> PS: I think feral housewives would be best left as they are and best not to encourage them or associated with them too much, if at all... I can't think of anything much worse actually that I would want in a home...
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I agree on the Olympics….I’ve often thought there should be a permanent site for the summer and winter games….such as Greece for the summer and Switzerland for the winter…then competing countries could finance those sites…..this competition for holding them is just a fertile ground for fraud, graft, and bankrupting cities and countries.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I dare say that anyting that is called "anyting chili" that doesn't even contain beans is certainly not a chili. Give it a different name... and don't pretend it's something that it's not. *Hot dog sauce* maybe... But chile... *NOT*!!! 😇
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Well, you could add beans to the recipe……


----------



## talonracer

Brown, sadly! Calgary's been in a drought it seems for most of the winter, and any snow we've had has blown away in 80km/hr+ winds



Rps said:


> Well said TR. How are things in Calgary….?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> It is with great sadness that I post the passing of our good friend and mentor Marc...
> I have posted the obituary...Marc passed away on Jan. 29th ...he was 73.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Glassman Obituary - Visitation & Funeral Information
> 
> 
> Share Memories of Marc & Support the Glassman Family
> 
> 
> 
> www.sweenyfuneralhome.ca


Oh my heart, that is sad and shocking news. 
Marc will be seriously missed by many. He was a great man and a good person.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I’ve often thought there should be a permanent site for the summer and winter games….such as Greece for the summer and Switzerland for the winter…then competing countries could finance those sites…..this competition for holding them is just a fertile ground for fraud, graft, and bankrupting cities and countries.


That is a great idea that makes a lot more sense than the current method. The background conditions could also be a lot more consistent for the competitors over the years.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Well, you could add beans to the recipe……


Then you really would have to call it a chili... maybe even "*Cincinnati Chili con carne*" as the recipe includes..., 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Anyone like a cuppa.......we have Whisky flavoured tea today as well as our famous French Press Vanilla.....that and fresh bran muffins with honey....any takers?

Obscure thought of the day.....why is it when you watch a movie or TV show the heroes never seem to run out of money, nor do they appear to have jobs........ where do I sign up.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Brown, sadly! Calgary's been in a drought it seems for most of the winter, and any snow we've had has blown away in 80km/hr+ winds


TR , I would think that snow levels will impact ground water totals....not good for farmers.


----------



## Rps

And as a public service to Chez Marc patrons..... nothing like a home made Valentine’s treat.









9 Valentine's Day Sweets Better Than a Box of Chocolates


If the way to someone's heart is through their stomach, these homemade treats are just what our hearts want. Get recipes and tips.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## talonracer

Mornin RPS and all. Sippin a fresh cuppa and just about to make my protein shake.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Mornin RPS and all. Sippin a fresh cuppa and just about to make my protein shake.


Afternoon TR, I guess our comments in the Shang got moved to a Mac thread. My name is Rp…so you can call me that instead of my log ID. Saw Spider-Man yesterday, anyone seen it yet?


----------



## KC4

Peterweb said:


> We hope you do not mind, but Vader and I wanted to put a little remembrance under Marc's usename.
> 
> View attachment 94540


This is great Peter, thanks. I’m betting that Dr.G’s posts actually numbered much greater than this, but due to a few ehMac shuffles over the years, many were lost.

Would it be possible for you to put a similar remembrance (June 21, 2020) for Don / Sinc too?


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Would it be possible for you to put a similar remembrance (June 21, 2020) for Don / Sinc too?


+1. A nice agreeable suggestion.

They were basically like brothers.

Only the mileage kept them separate.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

KC4 said:


> This is great Peter, thanks. I’m betting that Dr.G’s posts actually numbered much greater than this, but due to a few ehMac shuffles over the years, many were lost.
> 
> Would it be possible for you to put a similar remembrance (June 21, 2020) for Don / Sinc too?





pm-r said:


> +1. A nice agreeable suggestion.
> 
> They were basically like brothers.
> 
> Only the mileage kept them separate.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


We can arrange that. Can you verify the date? The last seen date in the forum shows June 28, 2020.


----------



## groovetube

here is the RIP thread for SInc, RIP "SINC" Don Sinclair says it was June 21 2020

They were like brothers, Marc often said so, and Marc was quite upset when Sinc passed. Perhaps they're up having a toast.


----------



## Peterweb

OK. Done.


----------



## Rps

Morning all......coffee’s on any takers we have a fresh pot of Hazelnut coffee on.

Thought of the day... when buying and eating a half chicken dinner does it mean that you have secretly shared a meal with a stranger. Discuss.


----------



## Peterweb

I'll take one black coffee please. Been a long time since having flavoured coffees. We used to buy the flavoured beans from Second Cup.

Additional thought. If you only have the quarter chicken, are you having a small party?


----------



## Rps

(7


Peterweb said:


> I'll take one black coffee please. Been a long time since having flavoured coffees. We used to buy the flavoured beans from Second Cup.
> 
> Additional thought. If you only have the quarter chicken, are you having a small party?


Morning Peter. I used to love the Second Cup, but sadly the only one in our area has closed...not sure if the chain is still in business. I used to love their Angel’s Wing blend, as well as their Frozen Hot Chocolate....man those things were good!

Just wondering what parts of the chicken makeup the 1/4?


----------



## Peterweb

Swiss Chalet has choice of breast or leg. No judgement please, but I have always been a breast man.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Swiss Chalet has choice of breast or leg. No judgement please, but I have always been a breast man.


It’s funny how age can change your tastes....when I was young my brother and I would fight over chicken legs.....in my 30s it was wings....now I find I only purchase boneless skinless breasts.....many different ways to prepare them....I’ve got a number of recipes using chicken breast....my favourite is a Chicken Santa Fe...


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 
Thanks for the chuckles with the chicken meal discussions. I myself, prefer dark meat. No judgements please!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Afternoon TR, I guess our comments in the Shang got moved to a Mac thread. My name is Rp…so you can call me that instead of my log ID. Saw Spider-Man yesterday, anyone seen it yet?


Definitely a fun moviefilm, entertaining. Andrew Garfield was particularly refreshing. Many call it the best Marvel movie so far.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> here is the RIP thread for SInc, RIP "SINC" Don Sinclair says it was June 21 2020
> 
> They were like brothers, Marc often said so, and Marc was quite upset when Sinc passed. Perhaps they're up having a toast.


And talking about the weather.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Afternoon TR, I guess our comments in the Shang got moved to a Mac thread. My name is Rp…so you can call me that instead of my log ID. Saw Spider-Man yesterday, anyone seen it yet?





Freddie_Biff said:


> Definitely a fun moviefilm, entertaining. Andrew Garfield was particularly refreshing. Many call it the best Marvel movie so far.


I haven't seen the new Spider man Movie yet, but really want to. I've heard many say that they really enjoyed it and I typically enjoy Marvel offerings. 

I'll be awhile before my mobility improves enough to navigate movie theatre steps without ending up in a heap of popcorn and soda.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> Thanks for the chuckles with the chicken meal discussions. I myself, prefer dark meat. No judgements please!


Hi Kim, I have to watch Tovah’s diet and keep fat content down so it’s white meat for us.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Definitely a fun moviefilm, entertaining. Andrew Garfield was particularly refreshing. Many call it the best Marvel movie so far.


I wasn’t that much of a fan of it....I think, for me, the best scenes were when the “3” were talking about their experiences.....not wanting to reveal a spoiler here but those who saw it will understand.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I haven't seen the new Spider man Movie yet, but really want to. I've heard many say that they really enjoyed it and I typically enjoy Marvel offerings.
> 
> I'll be awhile before my mobility improves enough to navigate movie theatre steps without ending up in a heap of popcorn and soda.


Yup, slow and steady recovery is the way to go.


----------



## Rps

It’s kind of grey here today, but at least it’s 0c, and we are moving to 8c in the next few days.

I was thinking of putting some jokes about unemployment in my act but none of them work.....


----------



## MacDoc

The big chicken international producers discovered that North American's prefer breast which I find dry and tasteless so they charge a premium for it.

They discovered Asians prefer dark meat ( as do I) soooooooo....they charge a premium for it.  

I love giblets and gravy or even just fried up ...very healthy meat.

We used have beef heart sandwiches as home as a kid. Draw the line at tripe tho steak and kidney pie passes muster.

We've found a chicken substitute 





High Protein Vegan Food | Fry Family Food AU


Fry's vegan food product page where you will find tasty and nutritious high protein vegatarian food and snacks suitable for the whole family.




fryfamilyfood.com




But more expensive than chicken - partner does not mind the expense ...I still pig on KFC at times.


----------



## Macfury

My dogs have always eaten hearts and gizzards. Dark meat is my friend. When I was in school, wings were at the ass-end of the pricing market — you could pick them up for next to nothing and I often did. Now they're premium!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> I wasn’t that much of a fan of it....I think, for me, the best scenes were when the “3” were talking about their experiences.....not wanting to reveal a spoiler here but those who saw it will understand.


It’s all about collaboration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> My dogs have always eaten hearts and gizzards. Dark meat is my friend. When I was in school, wings were at the ass-end of the pricing market — you could pick them up for next to nothing and I often did. Now they're premium!


MacFury, showing both my age and benefits of being a regular customer. Where I lived in Bowmanville the local bar I used to frequent had wing night…10 Wings with fries was around $2. I used to take my kids there….in fact taught my daughter math using the dart board there.
as a regular I always got between 20 and 30 wings with my fries for $2. Great times. Now wings would cost that per wing……


----------



## Macfury

The days of "junk wings"! When I first left home, wings were 19 cents a pound on sale while whole chickens were 99 cents. Paired with 9 cent "last-day-for-sale" bananas they formed many a fine meal while at university. At the local wing joint, "Unlimited Wings" are $14 a pound. Not all-you-can-eat, just permission to buy as many pounds as you want at $14 per.





Rps said:


> MacFury, showing both my age and benefits of being a regular customer. Where I lived in Bowmanville the local bar I used to frequent had wing night…10 Wings with fries was around $2. I used to take my kids there….in fact taught my daughter math using the dart board there.
> as a regular I always got between 20 and 30 wings with my fries for $2. Great times. Now wings would cost that per wing……


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> The days of "junk wings"! When I first left home, wings were 19 cents a pound on sale while whole chickens were 99 cents. Paired with 9 cent "last-day-for-sale" bananas they formed many a fine meal while at university. At the local wing joint, "Unlimited Wings" are $14 a pound. Not all-you-can-eat, just permission to buy as many pounds as you want at $14 per.


I’m thinking you would have loved ing night at the Dutchman…..I don’t think you get many wings for $14 a pound……


----------



## Macfury

"Six to eight delicious wings."



Rps said:


> I’m thinking you would have loved ing night at the Dutchman…..I don’t think you get many wings for $14 a pound……


----------



## Rps

Morning all, grey, again, here today as we will be hit with the weather rollercoaster this week....down to 0c for a few days then up to 10c....typical here.

I have a new blend of medium roast with just a tinge of liquorice after taste.....and to nosh with warm French Crullers.....

“ If you enjoy wasting time.....is that time wasted?”

Strange phone call time.....my wife got a phone call from a friend who called to say she didn’t have time to call her...... 

Your turn...strange calls....

And as some of you know I’ve am an ardent watcher of Masterpiece Theatre on PBS....currently I really like Around The World In 80 Days...anyone else watch this....I’ve started to reread the book.
Just wondering what books any of you might be reading.

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Rps

With the SuperBowl coming up a treat for you....sliders are big here and this recipe is simple and tasty.









Game Day Bites


These game day bites are moist and cheesy miniature burgers. They will disappear quickly, so be prepared to make a second batch! Great for parties.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> My dogs have always eaten hearts and gizzards. Dark meat is my friend. When I was in school, wings were at the ass-end of the pricing market — you could pick them up for next to nothing and I often did. Now they're premium!


I know - a good thing (cheap wings) spoiled! Same thing is happening with skirt steak. Groan.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I know - a good thing (cheap wings) spoiled! Same thing is happening with skirt steak. Groan.


Morning Kim, I do miss Wing Night....a load of wings, fries and a lager and lime...sitting with family and friends....it doesn’t get any better than that. I miss the happy sound of people eating in a restaurant.....one day I’ll hear that sound again!


----------



## KC4

Rp - no strange call stories come immediately to mind, but I once received a thank you for the Thank-You card card. 

Was I supposed to send a thank you for thank you for the thank you card card?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Kim, I do miss Wing Night....a load of wings, fries and a lager and lime...sitting with family and friends....it doesn’t get any better than that. I miss the happy sound of people eating in a restaurant.....one day I’ll hear that sound again!


That sounds like the perfect meal to me, including the lager and lime.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> That sounds like the perfect meal to me, including the lager and lime.


I agree. How are today Kim....well and getting mobile I hope.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Rp - no strange call stories come immediately to mind, but I once received a thank you for the Thank-You card card.
> 
> Was I supposed to send a thank you for thank you for the thank you card card?


Meyers-Briggs is smiling somewhere.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> I agree. How are today Kim....well and getting mobile I hope.


Yep - my mobility is slowly increasing, thanks. It's a real balancing act (sometimes literally) with pain meds, icing, elevation, rest, physio exercises. Too much/little of one of those things and the recovery progress goes out of whack.

I've been calling myself "The Walker Dead" because I shuffle along with my rent-a-walker exhibiting this odd shuffling gait and I occasionally emit moaning and groaning sounds. I can open doorknobs, but stairs are a challenge.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yep - my mobility is slowly increasing, thanks. It's a real balancing act (sometimes literally) with pain meds, icing, elevation, rest, physio exercises. Too much/little of one of those things and the recovery progress goes out of whack.
> 
> I've been calling myself "The Walker Dead" because I shuffle along with my rent-a-walker exhibiting this odd shuffling gait and I occasionally emit moaning and groaning sounds. I can open doorknobs, but stairs are a challenge.


It will come in time....but be careful, especially when you are off the walker....it’s those unconscious normal moves we do, such as when someone calls us and we quickly turn, that can cause undue stress and you are suddenly down on the ground...seen it many times.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> It will come in time....but be careful, especially when you are off the walker....it’s those unconscious normal moves we do, such as when someone calls us and we quickly turn, that can cause undue stress and you are suddenly down on the ground...seen it many times.


Yes, thanks, Indeed. I have already caught myself unthinkingly taking steps away from the walker. Ooops! And I am a serial counter/appliance surfer. Something I know I shouldn't be doing, but do. AAAARrrgh...


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yes, thanks, Indeed. I have already caught myself unthinkingly taking steps away from the walker. Ooops! And I am a serial counter/appliance surfer. Something I know I shouldn't be doing, but do. AAAARrrgh...


So....the unconscious needs to become conscious so the conscious can become unconscious........ I’ll send you my bill later..........


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> I'll be awhile before my mobility improves enough to navigate movie theatre steps without ending up in a heap of popcorn and soda.


My apologies for not knowing, but what was the cause of your imobility??? I must have missed the cause... sorry. I trust and hope that you are getting better and your mobility is improving.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> My apologies for not knowing, but what was the cause of your imobility??? I must have missed the cause... sorry. I trust and hope that you are getting better and your mobility is improving.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Morning Patrick how are you today? We haven’t heard much lately about the road washouts in B.C., how is that coming along....does it affect you?.... I know you are on the island but does the mainland trouble cause issues for you?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Patrick how are you today? We haven’t heard much lately about the road washouts in B.C., how is that coming along....does it affect you?.... I know you are on the island but does the mainland trouble cause issues for you?


Morning Rp et all, we are doing well on the West Coast, and it is typically damp and overcast with grey and cloudy skies on most days, but it seems most of the storms have passed and the temperatures are getting warmer with signs of spring hiding just around the corner.

We ourselves escaped the washouts unlike some others around us but the mainland was hit really badly and the price of dairy and vegetables will be reflected for quite a while to come I'm sure as some of the farms were completely wiped out and haven't recovered completely.

Most of the major highway washouts have been repaired as far as I know but there are still many looking for compensation for the flood damage etc. that was promised but doesn't seem to be arriving for those who were affected.

So currently we are pretty well back to normal temperatures and weather for this area, and hopefully all freezing temperatures and snow will be behind us for the year. Lots of snow is available in the mountains for those who want to go and play there, but there are extreme avalanche conditions as well in most of those areas.

We will just stay at home thanks very much and watch the spring bulbs push their greenery and flower buds up out of the ground, but there's is still a chance of a few good morning frost's which are a good match for much of the fog and heavy mists we have been having lately.

Still a good place to live... with the exception of too many idiots around and about... and luckily very few protesting truckers who should all be told to *Truck Off* and get back to work... 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Morning Rp et all, we are doing well on the West Coast, and it is typically damp and overcast with grey and cloudy skies on most days, but it seems most of the storms have passed and the temperatures are getting warmer with signs of spring hiding just around the corner.
> 
> We ourselves escaped the washouts unlike some others around us but the mainland was hit really badly and the price of dairy and vegetables will be reflected for quite a while to come I'm sure as some of the farms were completely wiped out and haven't recovered completely.
> 
> Most of the major highway washouts have been repaired as far as I know but there are still many looking for compensation for the flood damage etc. that was promised but doesn't seem to be arriving for those who were affected.
> 
> So currently we are pretty well back to normal temperatures and weather for this area, and hopefully all freezing temperatures and snow will be behind us for the year. Lots of snow is available in the mountains for those who want to go and play there, but there are extreme avalanche conditions as well in most of those areas.
> 
> We will just stay at home thanks very much and watch the spring bulbs push their greenery and flower buds up out of the ground, but there's is still a chance of a few good morning frost's which are a good match for much of the fog and heavy mists we have been having lately.
> 
> Still a good place to live... with the exception of too many idiots around and about... and luckily very few protesting truckers who should all be told to *Truck Off* and get back to work...
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Glad to hear things are okay! I’m thinking you aren’t a football fan and won’t be watching the SuperBowl....correct? I must say I’ve been watching your Knowledge network, which is like our TV Ontario....a great broadcast service I must say......on Apple TV Apps it’s listed as K.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Glad to hear things are okay! I’m thinking you aren’t a football fan and won’t be watching the SuperBowl....correct?


Thanks Rp, and you are correct about me not being a football fan in fact I basically gave up watching pretty well all sports except maybe some tennis and the occasional soccer game when they are doing their drama queen antics, and the rules for rugby have changed so much since I played I'm not sure what they're doing. And we barely even watch the Olympics, maybe some highlights at best but really don't appreciate the overpriced money bags and political event.

We certainly agree with you on our Knowledge network that provides some excellent programs. But my wife is the main TV watcher.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Thanks Rp, and you are correct about me not being a football fan in fact I basically gave up watching pretty well all sports except maybe some tennis and the occasional soccer game when they are doing their drama queen antics, and the rules for rugby have changed so much since I played I'm not sure what they're doing. And we barely even watch the Olympics, maybe some highlights at best but really don't appreciate the overpriced money bags and political event.
> 
> We certainly agree with you on our Knowledge network that provides some excellent programs. But my wife is the main TV watcher.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


While Baseball is my favourite sport to watch, I do like football....I like the strategy and play formations...but it can drag a bit....and of course if it is a defensive battle to some it may be boring to watch....seems everyone wants to see high scoring games no matter what the game....Baseball might be an exception...really high scoring games can be very very boring.

In September I pick my NFL finalist picks and I picked Cincinnati....if I bet a few bob on that one would be quite a return, but I don’t bet.

A network app worth getting is Tubi... it’s free and has a great selection.


----------



## Macfury

Rps said:


> Just wondering what books any of you might be reading.


I picked a classic book at random, as long as I had not previously read it. So I'm reading Black Beauty. Enjoying it, too!


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> I picked a classic book at random, as long as I had not previously read it. So I'm reading Black Beauty. Enjoying it, too!


Great book. I’m into Jules Verne lately…..one of the things I notice about “classics” is the degree of description they use, either on a person, place, or thing. I’ve often thought it was because they wrote for an imaginative world rather than the visual one we have today. Not sure if a modern writer would get by the editor today if he wrote in that style.


----------



## Macfury

Rps said:


> Great book. I’m into Jules Verne lately…..one of the things I notice about “classics” is the degree of description they use, either on a person, place, or thing. I’ve often thought it was because they wrote for an imaginative world rather than the visual one we have today. Not sure if a modern writer would get by the editor today if he wrote in that style.


I've read a lot of Verne's books over the years. _Around the World in 80 days. Journey to the Centre of the Earth. Off on a Comet. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. From the Earth to the Moon. Master of the World._ Not a bad one on that list.

I've also developed a liking for H. Rider Haggard of _King Solomon's Mines_ fame. He wrote at least another 20 novels that I found really good reading.


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> I've read a lot of Verne's books over the years. _Around the World in 80 days. Journey to the Centre of the Earth. Off on a Comet. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. From the Earth to the Moon. Master of the World._ Not a bad one on that list.
> 
> I've also developed a liking for H. Rider Haggard of _King Solomon's Mines_ fame. He wrote at least another 20 novels that I found really good reading.


Never read any Haggard’s work will have to do so….I had a friend who had me read Louis L’Amour….he was interesting…my friend read everyone of his novels. I’ve tended to read political history over the years and am only now getting back into fiction….although at the risk of sounding political in this thread, one would wonder if there was much difference.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> if it is a defensive battle to some it may be boring to watch....seems everyone wants to see high scoring games no matter what the game....Baseball might be an exception...really high scoring games can be very very boring.


Basketball certainly comes to mind there for a high scoring game, at least the action is continuous as each team takes turns running the ball back up to the other end of the court to score only to have the other team take the ball back down to the other end and score, and repeat except for a few interruptions with foul balls or plays excetera.



Rps said:


> A network app worth getting is Tubi... it’s free and has a great selection.


Why would I need yet another streaming link to view when our Smart TV is full of them and the majority of decent good entertainment they provide is at an absolute minimum IMHO??? 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I’ve tended to read political history over the years and am only now getting back into fiction….although at the risk of sounding political in this thread, one would wonder if there was much difference.



You make a very valid point... 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Basketball certainly comes to mind there for a high scoring game, at least the action is continuous as each team takes turns running the ball back up to the other end of the court to score only to have the other team take the ball back down to the other end and score, and repeat except for a few interruptions with foul balls or plays excetera.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I need yet another streaming link to view when our Smart TV is full of them and the majority of decent good entertainment they provide is at an absolute minimum IMHO???
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


You may be surprised at Tubi. Another one I like is KANOPY….it is offered along with Hoopla by our library….and is also free with no ads. KANOPY has uniquely different programs and movies…not to everyone’s taste to be sure but is nothing like other networks. You should see if your library Carrie’s either or both.






Kanopy - Stream Classic Cinema, Indie Film and Top Documentaries


kui




www.kanopy.com


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Today we have a light roast on and it’s served with a fresh and warm slice of Banana Bread....yum.

Thought of the day..... if I had a list of curse words that are jumbled would that be a cross word puzzle?

Some people.... I was in a restaurant and stopped a pretty waitress as she passed by my table.

"Excuse me, Miss. Can I ask you a question about the menu, please?"

She threw a drink in my face.

"The men I please are none of your damn business!"


----------



## Rps

And by the way.... maybe it’s the wine but I am really fed up with these people who act like know-it-all intellectuals and their talking about Mozart....... I bet they never even saw one of his paintings!


----------



## MacDoc

https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/humour/not-all-mozart-paintings-were-perfect-quote/



Finally, good weather, decent sleep, a day off work combine














Destination Daintree Visitors Guide - Daintree Accommodation, Tours and Attractions - Daintree Village, Cape Tribulation & Cow Bay


Daintree and Cape Tribulation accommodation, tours and attractions from the Destination Daintree Visitors Guide. The holidaymakers guide to Daintree Village, Daintree River, Cape Tribulation, Cow Bay, Thornton Beach and the Bloomfield Track.



www.destinationdaintree.com










Relaxing ride up the James Cook ...better phone reception at the end of civilization at Cape Tribulation than home in Cairns.


> Cape Tribulation was named by British navigator Lieutenant James Cook on 10 June 1770 (log date) after his ship scraped a reef north east of the cape, whilst passing over it, at 6pm. Cook steered away from the coast into deeper water but at 10.30pm the ship ran aground, on what is now named Endeavour Reef.


very good latte and breakfast wrap
















Turtle Rock Cafe Ocean Safari - Cape Tribulation dining


Turtle Rock Cafe offers fresh wholesome food, great coffee and friendly service and is located onsite at Safari Lodge and the Ocean Safari check in office.




oceansafari.com.au


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/humour/not-all-mozart-paintings-were-perfect-quote/
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, good weather, decent sleep, a day off work combine
> View attachment 94548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destination Daintree Visitors Guide - Daintree Accommodation, Tours and Attractions - Daintree Village, Cape Tribulation & Cow Bay
> 
> 
> Daintree and Cape Tribulation accommodation, tours and attractions from the Destination Daintree Visitors Guide. The holidaymakers guide to Daintree Village, Daintree River, Cape Tribulation, Cow Bay, Thornton Beach and the Bloomfield Track.
> 
> 
> 
> www.destinationdaintree.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing ride up the James Cook ...better phone reception at the end of civilization at Cape Tribulation than home in Cairns.
> 
> very good latte and breakfast wrap
> View attachment 94549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle Rock Cafe Ocean Safari - Cape Tribulation dining
> 
> 
> Turtle Rock Cafe offers fresh wholesome food, great coffee and friendly service and is located onsite at Safari Lodge and the Ocean Safari check in office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oceansafari.com.au


Morning MacDoc, looks like you were the only one who got it......it’s SuperBowl Sunday here, will you be watching...not sure of the time difference.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We have our famous Wild Mountain Blueberry coffee on tap today with warm Blueberry muffins. Anyone going to watch the SuperBowl.....or as I like to say SuperBore....only about 6 of them have been what I call exciting. Picked Cincinnati to win in September ....so .......

Won’t be watching though as it’s PBS night.

Just wondering.....are pets the one percenters of the animal world?


----------



## Peterweb

Good afternoon Rp. Late start today. But if there is any left I'll try the blueberry coffee. I'll try anything once. 

We are not football fans, so no Superbowl for us. We are watching golf and the Olympic curling today. And when that runs out we have a number of old movies on the PVR that we need to catch up on.

Peter


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Good afternoon Rp. Late start today. But if there is any left I'll try the blueberry coffee. I'll try anything once.
> 
> We are not football fans, so no Superbowl for us. We are watching golf and the Olympic curling today. And when that runs out we have a number of old movies on the PVR that we need to catch up on.
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter, I really like Wild Mountain Blueberry….but it is getting harder to find lately.
I make a point to never watch the Olympics….monument to excess and greed .
So tonight I’ll make a baked chicken dinner for Tovah and settle in to watch PBS….Grantchester, Around The World In 80 Days, All Creatures Great And Small and then Vienna Blood….
I‘ve been getting into Britianna lately….and I am waiting for Severance on Apple TV.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> or as I like to say *SuperBore*


An excellent call and appropriate name for the particular game Rp... My total viewing time limit is about a few highlight replays before I'm bored... Not even the sneak-preview ads I have seen have been good or entertaining and the biggest joke it's what they call "the best ever" good halftime entertainment... All to bolster a few million dollars in the sports and TV media entretainment world...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> An excellent call and appropriate name for the particular game Rp... My total viewing time limit is about a few highlight replays before I'm bored... Not even the sneak-preview ads I have seen have been good or entertaining and the biggest joke it's what they call "the best ever" good halftime entertainment... All to bolster a few million dollars in the sports and TV media entretainment world...
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I can’t say I’d watch the half time show.....none of the acts turn my crank.


----------



## MacDoc

I'll be interested in your ad reactions. Yes firing it up now. its 9.30 am








Australian ads which is fine.


----------



## MacDoc

1/2 time not doing a lot for me - hate rap and hip hop

super spreader event?

Okay game.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> 1/2 time not doing a lot for me - hate rap and hip hop
> 
> super spreader event?
> 
> Okay game.


One of the better games, but very much like this season many close games...which is fine for the fan base. My Bengals didn’t win but played well.

As for the ads...only two appealed to me Toyota’s and the Avocado ad....my big question is what was the Rock doing there? Normally I watch the half time show, but not this year, not a fan.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, Happy Valentine’s Day to everyone. We have a light roast with a slight chocolate cinnamon after taste for you today and for noshing....French Toast......enjoy.


----------



## Rps

And now you know…..



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/windsor-rose-city-valentine-s-day-1.6344390


----------



## Peterweb

I'll take a coffee please. And french toast is always a treat, with some maple syrup of course.

I got an earlier start today. Wife woke me up, and not because it was Valentines Day... The cable service has been a little flaky last couple of days, with many of the channels we watch and record being heavily pixilated. So she wanted to show me so I could call for service. The problem seems to start very early morning (4 am) and will resolve itself as the sun comes up and warms up the lines outside. Good news is that a tech can come out tomorrow, and we do not have to wait a week for service.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> I'll take a coffee please. And french toast is always a treat, with some maple syrup of course.
> 
> I got an earlier start today. Wife woke me up, and not because it was Valentines Day... The cable service has been a little flaky last couple of days, with many of the channels we watch and record being heavily pixilated. So she wanted to show me so I could call for service. The problem seems to start very early morning (4 am) and will resolve itself as the sun comes up and warms up the lines outside. Good news is that a tech can come out tomorrow, and we do not have to wait a week for service.


Morning Peter, that’s good news the tech will be out tomorrow….which probably means Thursday…..so you must record a lot ( 4am to sun up )….. I stream most of my TV with Netflix, Crave, Apple TV, Gem and a number of other app channels. OTA here gets about 40 digital channels.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all, Happy Valentine’s Day to everyone. We have a light roast with a slight chocolate cinnamon after taste for you today and for noshing....French Toast......enjoy.


That is a nice change and a bit of variety that should be quite enjoyable. 

I do enjoy Rogers liquid golden syrup on my French toast, sometimes some nice maple syrup. Someone told me Rogers golden syrup is not readily available across Canada. That's too bad if that is the case but a bit surprising as I believe the Rogers company was sold to an Eastern Canadian manufacturer a while ago or at least became a large shareholder partner,


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> And now you know…..


Interesting but it doesn't sound like it is anything close to the Victoria general area as far as Rose growing goes. Very popular and very pretty and some very impressive.

How are you managing over the bridge blockers and thrir stupid protest actions???

It's too bad that the media gives them all the attention they do. We find the whole thing quite obnoxious.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That is a nice change and a bit of variety that should be quite enjoyable.
> 
> I do enjoy Rogers liquid golden syrup on my French toast, sometimes some nice maple syrup. Someone told me Rogers golden syrup is not readily available across Canada. That's too bad if that is the case but a bit surprising as I believe the Rogers company was sold to an Eastern Canadian manufacturer a while ago or at least became a large shareholder partner,
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, I’m a cinnamon guy with French Toast and I have a weakness for ginger marmalade…


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Interesting but it doesn't sound like it is anything close to the Victoria general area as far as Rose growing goes. Very popular and very pretty and some very impressive.
> 
> How are you managing over the bridge blockers and thrir stupid protest actions???
> 
> It's too bad that the media gives them all the attention they do. We find the whole thing quite obnoxious.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Looks like it has been cleared, and as for media….follow the money tells you who is behind this……..


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> The problem seems to start very early morning (4 am) and will resolve itself as the sun comes up and warms up the lines outside.


That is quite possibly a valid reason for the problem, but I didn't realize that quite a few TV programs are on at such early hours.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Todays crossword clue……

Possible confession of a U.S. state _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Morning Peter, that’s good news the tech will be out tomorrow….which probably means Thursday…..so you must record a lot ( 4am to sun up )….. I stream most of my TV with Netflix, Crave, Apple TV, Gem and a number of other app channels. OTA here gets about 40 digital channels.


Hey Rp
We like to watch the European golf which starts very early in the morning. So we record it to watch after we get up. 

The last time I looked at cutting the cord, we could not find the Golf Channel as a offering outside of the cable and satellite providers. That is a deal breaker for my wife. Maybe time to try searching again.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, I’m a cinnamon guy with French Toast and I have a weakness for ginger marmalade…


That sounds like interesting combinations that I'm sure I could enjoy as well. Love both cinnamon and ginger.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Todays crossword clue……
> 
> Possible confession of a U.S. state _ _ _ _ _



???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

pm-r said:


> My apologies for not knowing, but what was the cause of your imobility??? I must have missed the cause... sorry. I trust and hope that you are getting better and your mobility is improving.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick,
I FINALLY got my long awaited full knee replacement surgery a couple weeks ago. 
yes, it’s sore now, but in time it will be my best knee!


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> I picked a classic book at random, as long as I had not previously read it. So I'm reading Black Beauty. Enjoying it, too!


One of my favorites, especially when I was really involved with horses.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Hi Patrick,
> I FINALLY got my long awaited full knee replacement surgery a couple weeks ago.
> yes, it’s sore now, but in time it will be my best knee!



Thanks for the info KC and I'm sure your knee will be better than ever in the near future.

My cousin had both of hers done a few months ago and she says it's one of the best things she ever had done,
Good luck with yours, and I hope you get the same results.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Happy Valentines Day Shang Gang! I’d eat French Toast for Breakfast , Lunch and Dinner. I saw a recipe yesterday using Angel food cake slices instead of bread to make French Toast. I’ll have to try it.
My brush with a famous person came on Valentines Day at least 3 decades ago… I spoke with Gordon Sumner (aka Sting) over the phone. Embarrassingly, I could not resist wishing him a Happy Valentines Day in the process. Groan!


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> I saw a recipe yesterday using Angel food cake slices instead of bread to make French Toast. I’ll have to try it.


That sounds quite good even though I am not a huge fan of angel food cake, but some of the best French toast I've ever had was made with a thick slice of potato bread. It was gorgeous, and I agree it is good enough and fixing to have for any meal.

Maybe add some shrimp on top, or nice lox... and maybe even some spinach... 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Hey Rp
> We like to watch the European golf which starts very early in the morning. So we record it to watch after we get up.
> 
> The last time I looked at cutting the cord, we could not find the Golf Channel as a offering outside of the cable and satellite providers. That is a deal breaker for my wife. Maybe time to try searching again.


Peter not a golf fan, and I haven’t played enough to see the strategy, but I do appreciate their skill. For me it’s a lot like darts….rather play than watch someone else play.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> ???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Watch tomorrow for the answer …..


----------



## Rps

March 1st is big do-ins around here…. Paczki day…( pounch key ) you would not believe the line ups…









Windsor Essex Paczki Day Guide 2022 - Tourism Windsor Essex Pelee Island


Paczki Day is almost here and we've got your Guide to getting your hands on these delicious traditional doughnuts.




visitwindsoressex.com


----------



## Rps

Morning all....sunny and crisp here today.....so we have Rp’s Red Eye in a demi tasse to kick start your day and put a little sparkle in the mix with warm Bumble Berry Blossoms which have a kiss of lemon......

Was thinking about seeing Death on the Nile tonight...... hoping the ghost of David Suchet doesn’t spoil it for me.

Thought of the day.... why is it when you blow into a dog’s face he gets mad, but he sticks his head outside the car window when you drive?

The answer to yesterday’s crossword clue.....Possible confession of a U.S. state...... answer Idaho.

Today’s crossword clue

Prince Gvidon turns into a bumblebee and there’s also a squirrel with golden nuts.

_ _ _ _ of _ _ _ _ _ _

And finally I’m afraid of negative numbers....I’ll stop at nothing to avoid them.....


----------



## Rps

Good morning all, quiet day yesterday....grey here today but our temps will be heading up to 8c.

We have a nice Butter Pecan coffee for you to try today with warm Maple scones with Apple Butter...yum.

The answer to yesterday’s crossword clue of ..

Prince Gvidon turns into a bumblebee and there’s also a squirrel with golden nuts...... the answer is Tsar of Saltan.... written by Korsakov and Belsky. Yeah I know I never saw their paintings either.......

Today’s crossword clue.....

Where average things get manufactured ... _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Maybe it’s the wine thought of the day.... if a group of scientists are studying the brain isn’t it really a bunch of brains studying the brain?


----------



## Peterweb

Morning RP

You sure know how to entice us with your choices of coffee and snack. I'll take one of each please. I may come back for a refill later.

Our cable tech did show up yesterday afternoon. But as I mentioned, the issue was happening early in the morning and clearing up in the late morning. So of course, everything was working fine when he was here. But I had recorded a couple of the pixilated shows to show what was happening. In our discussion about the issue, the tech agreed with my suggestion that it sounded like something out on the pole caused by the overnight cold and then warming in the day. So he went out to the pole to measure things and the good news is that his diagnostic tool flashed red error lights. So we have proof that we were not just crazy, this time. So he has passed this info to those that deal with these findings. 

Peter


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning RP
> 
> You sure know how to entice us with your choices of coffee and snack. I'll take one of each please. I may come back for a refill later.
> 
> Our cable tech did show up yesterday afternoon. But as I mentioned, the issue was happening early in the morning and clearing up in the late morning. So of course, everything was working fine when he was here. But I had recorded a couple of the pixilated shows to show what was happening. In our discussion about the issue, the tech agreed with my suggestion that it sounded like something out on the pole caused by the overnight cold and then warming in the day. So he went out to the pole to measure things and the good news is that his diagnostic tool flashed red error lights. So we have proof that we were not just crazy, this time. So he has passed this info to those that deal with these findings.
> 
> Peter


So it’s good news....but not fixed? You need a double Rp Red Eye I think Peter.


----------



## talonracer

Morning folks!
RP, with all due respect to your butter pecan coffee... I shall quote Dennis Leary and request some coffee flavoured coffee!  But to each their own, right?

Calgary finally got some snow last night, 99% due to me washing and waxing the Talon on Valentine's Day


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang Gang, 

Rp, your breakfast treats sound wonderful so I'd be happy to partake. 

Peter, glad to hear that there seems to be at least confirmation that there is a cable problem... It's really frustrating when nagging problems are curiously absent when the expert appears. Huh? Really? Nothing like the experts giving you that pitiful , "You must be confused" look.


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> So it’s good news....but not fixed? You need a double Rp Red Eye I think Peter.


Yes. Who knows how long it will take to get fully resolved. At least, so far this morning, no major picture distortion. 

A Red Eye sounds interesting. Sign me up.


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> Morning folks!
> RP, with all due respect to your butter pecan coffee... I shall quote Dennis Leary and request some coffee flavoured coffee!  But to each their own, right?
> 
> Calgary finally got some snow last night, 99% due to me washing and waxing the Talon on Valentine's Day


Okay, so it's YOU! Nice to show some lovin' to the Talon though.


----------



## Peterweb

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang Gang,
> 
> Rp, your breakfast treats sound wonderful so I'd be happy to partake.
> 
> Peter, glad to hear that there seems to be at least confirmation that there is a cable problem... It's really frustrating when nagging problems are curiously absent when the expert appears. Huh? Really? Nothing like the experts giving you that pitiful , "You must be confused" look.


You hate having your pains disappear when you finally get to the doctor's office, and the "name your car part" not working, suddenly works when you get to the mechanic. So definitely good to have confirmation that there is an issue.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Where average things get manufactured ... _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



In the _*satis-factory*_ I believe... ??? 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Morning folks!
> RP, with all due respect to your butter pecan coffee... I shall quote Dennis Leary and request some coffee flavoured coffee!  But to each their own, right?
> 
> Calgary finally got some snow last night, 99% due to me washing and waxing the Talon on Valentine's Day


Morning TR, yes we have coffee flavoured coffee….coming right up. Can you still get retail parts for your Talon or are the custom made…. Talon would fall under Stellantis now wouldn’t it? I always thought if I had a sports team I would call them the Talon….can almost see the logo…..


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> In the _*satis-factory*_ I believe... ??? 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


 Correct Patrick! How are things?


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> You hate having your pains disappear when you finally get to the doctor's office, and the "name your car part" not working, suddenly works when you get to the mechanic. So definitely good to have confirmation that there is an issue.


True Peter, I always thought during problem solving that what it is not is just as important as what it is……


----------



## KC4

Heyyyyy, I think the post counter on ehMac is stuck....Is that my imagination?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang Gang,
> 
> Rp, your breakfast treats sound wonderful so I'd be happy to partake.
> 
> Peter, glad to hear that there seems to be at least confirmation that there is a cable problem... It's really frustrating when nagging problems are curiously absent when the expert appears. Huh? Really? Nothing like the experts giving you that pitiful , "You must be confused" look.


Kim, that most surely was in the old days of TV repair wheee I lived as a child…..how are you today…well I hope.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Heyyyyy, I think the post counter on ehMac is stuck....Is that my imagination?


Hi Kim, I never look at that…..might be a nightly update.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Okay, so it's YOU! Nice to show some lovin' to the Talon though.


Just wondering if someone repo’d a Talon would that be a clawback?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, that most surely was in the old days of TV repair wheee I lived as a child…..how are you today…well I hope.


I'm doing okay, thanks Rp. Going for a follow-up with the surgeon and probably getting my staples removed today.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Just wondering if someone repo’d a Talon would that be a clawback?


Bahhahaha!

Then you'd have to seek Eagle advice.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I'm doing okay, thanks Rp. Going for a follow-up with the surgeon and probably getting my staples removed today.


Hoping things go well.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hoping things go well.


Thanks, me too! I got oddly cross-threaded (over the phone) with my clinic case manager a week ago, culminating in a bit of a terse exchange before we mutually hung up on each other. I'm now picturing her taking my staples out with a rusty fork. LOL!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Thanks, me too! I got oddly cross-threaded (over the phone) with my clinic case manager a week ago, culminating in a bit of a terse exchange before we mutually hung up on each other. I'm now picturing her taking my staples out with a rusty fork. LOL!


Insert punch line.” I was in stitches” here….


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Bahhahaha!
> 
> Then you'd have to seek Eagle advice.


Those vultures, never!


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> So he went out to the pole to measure things and the good news is that his diagnostic tool flashed red error lights. So we have proof that we were not just crazy, this time. So he has passed this info to those that deal with these findings.


It's good to hear that they are using going well designed diagnostic tools to track down the problem. 

Interesting that it shows that there is a problem when the problem was actually occurring earlier in the day. Anyway it sounds a fix will be coming shortly, probably after they replace their malfunctioning piece of equipment up the pole or wherever their cable goes.

We had some cable problems a few years ago and the techs had one heck of a hard time tracing the problem down and finally the techs started checking things a few telephone poles distance from our cable drop and then went closer and closer between the equipment on the table line until they finally found what was the culprit, a tiny burnt black diode type thing in the middle of a small circuit board. 

Amazing how such a small thing can make such a big difference on one's TV set reception, but hard to find when the problem is intermittent. So here's hoping they find the cause and fix your TV reception problem.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> It's good to hear that they are using going well designed diagnostic tools to track down the problem.
> 
> Interesting that it shows that there is a problem when the problem was actually occurring earlier in the day. Anyway it sounds a fix will be coming shortly, probably after they replace their malfunctioning piece of equipment up the pole or wherever their cable goes.
> 
> We had some cable problems a few years ago and the techs had one heck of a hard time tracing the problem down and finally the techs started checking things a few telephone poles distance from our cable drop and then went closer and closer between the equipment on the table line until they finally found what was the culprit, a tiny burnt black diode type thing in the middle of a small circuit board.
> 
> Amazing how such a small thing can make such a big difference on one's TV set reception, but hard to find when the problem is intermittent. So here's hoping they find the cause and fix your TV reception problem.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


So true, we had an issue with our landline and Bell finally found the problem was 4 houses away with the line.


----------



## pm-r

What's doing on with the notice I just got in the middle of this thread:




> There are more posts to display. View them?


https://www.ehmac.ca/posts/2745902/

It seemed that there were a bunch of messages messing up as things were not flowing along with the topic.

Clicking of the "view them" reloaded the page and they emerged and all messages seem to have now been received. I wonder how it knew I hadn't received some of them???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## talonracer

Mornin!
They're getting harder to find but I can still get parts for the Talon. The engine was very popular for a number of years, including also being used in the Evo. 
It's a whole lot easier than finding parts for my two 54 Chevys!



Rps said:


> Morning TR, yes we have coffee flavoured coffee….coming right up. Can you still get retail parts for your Talon or are the custom made…. Talon would fall under Stellantis now wouldn’t it? I always thought if I had a sports team I would call them the Talon….can almost see the logo…..


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Mornin!
> They're getting harder to find but I can still get parts for the Talon. The engine was very popular for a number of years, including also being used in the Evo.
> It's a whole lot easier than finding parts for my two 54 Chevys!


I bet. It’s funny how cars are collectors items....the 54 Chevy is most certainly a collectors car. When I was younger I had an Olds Cutlass.....it seemed everyone had one...so I was surprised when I noticed very few in collector shows around here.....so I asked why. It seems they were so popular that none ever thought to collect one.... who knew.


----------



## Peterweb

pm-r said:


> What's doing on with the notice I just got in the middle of this thread:
> 
> The Shangri-la Clubhouse
> 
> It seemed that there were a bunch of messages messing up as things were not flowing along with the topic.
> 
> Clicking of the "view them" reloaded the page and they emerged and all messages seem to have now been received. I wonder how it knew I hadn't received some of them???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


That message generally comes up when you are creating a post, and someone else posts before you are finished. I have seen this a number of times. As you say, you can click on View them to see if those new posts may change the post you are working on.


----------



## Peterweb

Good Morning all.

How about a nice hot vanilla flavoured coffee with little home made cinnamon swirl pastry? 

I do not want to sound un Canadian, but who really loves the Tim Horton's coffee? I can drink it if we are out at a mall and that is the only choice. But I find it bitter. Let the debate begin.

Peter


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Good Morning all.
> 
> How about a nice hot vanilla flavoured coffee with little home made cinnamon swirl pastry?
> 
> I do not want to sound un Canadian, but who really loves the Tim Horton's coffee? I can drink it if we are out at a mall and that is the only choice. But I find it bitter. Let the debate begin.
> 
> Peter


Morning Peter we always have a Vanilla coffee here....my favourite is French Vanilla. I must say I do like Tim’s Decaf.....but my favourite chain was The Second Cup...but it has all but disappeared around here.

Today’s crossword clue: What do you call a Russian political activist with a gastro-intestinal problem. _ _ _ _ _ _ _

My maybe it’s the wine thought for today...... I wonder what flat-earthers think when they look at the moon....

Have a great day.


----------



## KC4

Peterweb said:


> Good Morning all.
> 
> How about a nice hot vanilla flavoured coffee with little home made cinnamon swirl pastry?
> 
> I do not want to sound un Canadian, but who really loves the Tim Horton's coffee? I can drink it if we are out at a mall and that is the only choice. But I find it bitter. Let the debate begin.
> 
> Peter


Tim Hortons is my usual go to coffee place. I can drink Starbucks, but ….meh.
Actually my favorite coffees are from the small boutique coffee shops…. Little Italian deli/cafes, neighborhood bookstore/cafes, etc. Phil & Sebastian’s, Monogram, etc.


----------



## KC4

Okay…. Ehmac’s post counter really does seem to be stuck. I’ve been on 9918 for awhile now.
Peter, has the counter been switched off?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Tim Hortons is my usual go to coffee place. I can drink Starbucks, but ….meh.
> Actually my favorite coffees are from the small boutique coffee shops…. Little Italian deli/cafes, neighborhood bookstore/cafes, etc. Phil & Sebastian’s, Monogram, etc.


Morning Kim, I used to frequent a local shop when I lived in Bowmanville....and it was more for the togetherness of community....not as sterile as the Corp-cafes. However, prior to Covid and Tovah’s acquired food intolerances, we used to hit McD’s and just sit and talk to a group of regulars...miss that.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Okay…. Ehmac’s post counter really does seem to be stuck. I’ve been on 9918 for awhile now.
> Peter, has the counter been switched off?


Now there is a paradox, if the thing can be fixed then that would be counter-productive.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning Kim, I used to frequent a local shop when I lived in Bowmanville....and it was more for the togetherness of community....not as sterile as the Corp-cafes. However, prior to Covid and Tovah’s acquired food intolerances, we used to hit McD’s and just sit and talk to a group of regulars...miss that.


McD’s coffee is surprisingly good. It’s even sold in Kuerig pods now.

And yes, sometimes a good coffee is more about the atmosphere and surroundings than the actual beverage.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> That message generally comes up when you are creating a post, and someone else posts before you are finished.


Thank you for your explanation Peter. 

I assumed it was something along those lines, I just don't remember seeing it pop up before, but I was wondering why it appeared and I seemed to be missing some posted threads so it was hard to follow the thread.

All sorted out with a simple click on the View option.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

A time traveler comes back from the year 2045
I encountered a time traveler today. During my self isolation he came to the door dressed in a hazmat suit. I was of course alarmed when I opened the door to such a site. He quickly explained who he was and asked if he could have just a few minutes of my time. I didn't believe anything he was saying but I figured the risk of transmission was low due to his protective gear and frankly, I was ready for some human interaction, even from a potential crazy person, so I let him in.

He sat down and said he wanted to tell me some things about the future because if this knowledge was entrusted to me, I could be trusted to use it for good. Over the next few minutes he told me about many things but I was left with many questions. He said I could ask a few, so I did.

I asked about climate change. He assured me that after 2035, nations got serious and the problem has been all but solved.

I asked about Covid-19. He assured me it would be a blip on the radar of human history and nobody worries about pandemics anymore.

I asked about massive economic turmoil we are in. He said despite the borrowing and deficits of earlier times, those debts are now repaid. Canada has never been a better more united society. Everyone has free pharmacare, mental health care.

I was so happy to hear all this. I asked about inflation and how much it costs for a gallon of water, or a loaf of bread or a cup of coffee. He chuckled and said I didn't need to worry about such trivial things. In the year 2045, it was possible to still get coffee at Starbucks in Canada for under 150 Yuan.


----------



## MacDoc

hehe ...you really want to read this - he may have been your visitor 
















The Ministry for the Future by Kim Stanley Robinson review – how to solve the climate crisis


An international taskforce tackles global heating in this chilling yet hopeful vision of how the next few decades might unfold




www.theguardian.com


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Today’s crossword clue: What do you call a Russian political activist with a gastro-intestinal problem. _ _ _ _ _ _


"*Poisned*" would seem appropriate I would think...   😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> "*Poisned*" would seem appropriate I would think...  😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Nope….but in a way you are close.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> hehe ...you really want to read this - he may have been your visitor
> View attachment 94551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ministry for the Future by Kim Stanley Robinson review – how to solve the climate crisis
> 
> 
> An international taskforce tackles global heating in this chilling yet hopeful vision of how the next few decades might unfold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Waiting for the movie……. Sounds very Jules Verne-like….which means more truth in fiction.


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## talonracer

It's funny, I seem to get offers to buy my vehicles all the time, whether I'm in one of the Talons, the 54 Bel Air (the other 54 is parked for right now), or even my 04 Silverado. Definitely a compliment but now I'm always concerned it's gonna lead into a John Wick situation... 

Last summer I had someone follow me for a good 10 minutes asking if I'd ever sell the Talon.



Rps said:


> I bet. It’s funny how cars are collectors items....the 54 Chevy is most certainly a collectors car. When I was younger I had an Olds Cutlass.....it seemed everyone had one...so I was surprised when I noticed very few in collector shows around here.....so I asked why. It seems they were so popular that none ever thought to collect one.... who knew.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Quite tired this morning as I’ve just moved 6” of snow from the driveway and walkways....quite the storm last night.

Answer to yesterday’s crossword clue of a Russian political activist with a gastro-intestinal problem..... answer is a Trotsky.....

Today’s crossword clue.....what lights up Wembley?

Ever notice that the amount of snow on your car seems to be equal to the amount you’ve just cleaned off from around the car? And why does the snow plough arrive as you’ve just finished the drive way?


----------



## Rps

A maybe it’s the wine thought of the day...if the letter W is made up from two Vs, why is it called double U ?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Today’s crossword clue.....what lights up Wembley?



Thorn


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Thorn
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, how are things? Thorn not what I’m looking for, sorry.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> if the letter W is made up from two Vs, why is it called double U ?


A good example of how some things fail to change. It seems it was originally written that way using double Us in Anglo-Saxon times.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> A good example of how some things fail to change. It seems it was originally written that way using double Us in Anglo-Saxon times.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Damn those Druids……..


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, how are things? Thorn not what I’m looking for, sorry.


Okay, how about a a few thousands of LEDs...??? 😉


- Patrick
=======


Rps said:


> Today’s crossword clue.....what lights up Wembley?


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Okay, how about a a few thousands of LEDs...??? 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Getting close…..answer tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

Did you hear about the three old gentleman out for a drive in the country in their very old noisy car when one asked - is this Wembley?

No it's Thursday, replied one of the gentlemen.

So am I replied the third, let's stop and have one...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Did you hear about the three old gentleman out for a drive in the country in their very old noisy car when one asked - is this Wembley?
> 
> No it's Tuesday, replied one of the gentlemen.
> 
> So am I replied the third, let's stop and have one...
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Good one!


----------



## MacDoc

The Arch with a lot of cool lights


----------



## Rps

Morning all, very cold here ( for us ) and windy......very windy. We also had a dusting of snow.
We have a nice medium blend and Maple Waffles on.

The answer to yesterday’s crossword clue of What lights up Wembley...the answer is a soccer Match.

Thought of the day.......just what was the greatest thing before sliced bread?


----------



## Peterweb

Morning Rp
Coffee and waffle sounds great. And an idea if you have any waffles left, you can serve a brunch item by adding chicken breast to make a chicken waffle sandwich. Yum.

Peter


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning Rp
> Coffee and waffle sounds great. And an idea if you have any waffles left, you can serve a brunch item by adding chicken breast to make a chicken waffle sandwich. Yum.
> 
> Peter


Morning Peter, chicken sandwich sounds great.....I was thinking of Chicken a la King on waffles for lunch.....

How are things today?


----------



## Peterweb

Chicken a la King would be great on waffles too.

All good so far today. Another couple of inches snow overnight, and warmer temps. -2 C now and most of today. So will be OK for the cleanup.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Chicken a la King would be great on waffles too.
> 
> All good so far today. Another couple of inches snow overnight, and warmer temps. -2 C now and most of today. So will be OK for the cleanup.


We had a dusting of around 1/2 inch last night but we have a Clipper coming in with strong gusts of 70 Kph.....so drifting and with the wind chill it’s -21c here. But winds should ease later today.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Thought of the day.......just what was the greatest thing before sliced bread?


Possibly, it's predecesor, wrapped bread, but more likely, I would suggest. electricity or the wheel... 😉

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Possibly, it's predecesor, wrapped bread, but more likely, I would suggest. electricity or the wheel... 😉
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Morning Patrick, how are things? Electricity is an interesting thought.... I would lean towards the printing press....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning Patrick, how are things? Electricity is an interesting thought.... I would lean towards the printing press...


Certainly a great thing Rp, especially in the literary world, but I think it would trail in comparison to the others mainly due to the slow spread of Reading and Writing abilities.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Indoor plumbing .


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Certainly a great thing Rp, especially in the literary world, but I think it would trail in comparison to the others mainly due to the slow spread of Reading and Writing abilities.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, to be fair, reading and writing , in the early day, was limited to Royalty and the Clergy...they certainly did t want the rabble to convey thought amongst the masses.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Indoor plumbing .


Crap, I should have thought of that.....


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Indoor plumbing .


Now THAT had to be a *GREAT innovention*!!! Now actually taken for granted in this country.

Thank God for Mr. cropper and others like them, I wonder who actually invented toilet paper as we know it today.

I understand that a lot of countries still do not have the luxury of using it, at least as we know it.

Both sure beat sliced bread...!!! 😉


- Patrick
=======




- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Not that I'm a outdoor crapper but I was warned by buddy when we were riding off pavement not to even touch this one.








Looks perfect and legend has a girl used one ( obviously had gloves on ) on her nether regions and needed to be hospitalized.








Australian stinging trees contain 'scorpion-like venom': Scientists


Australia is notorious for its venomous spiders, snakes and sea creatures, but researchers have now identified "scorpion-like" toxins secreted by a tree that can cause excruciating pain for weeks.




www.thejakartapost.com





snip


> Victims report an initial sting that "feels like fire at first, then subsides over hours to a pain reminiscent of having the affected body part caught in a slammed car door", the University of Queensland researchers said Thursday. In the final, drawn-out stages, simply taking a shower can reignite the pain.


Can you imagine on privates??!!!!....pure torture.


----------



## MacDoc

Terrific closing ceremony to the Olympics ...don't know how some of the graphics are done. 
Lot of happy athletes and some incredible back stories. One girl won silver on a broken leg and torn ACL.








*Sofia Goggia, racing on torn ACL and broken leg, wins Olympic silver*
Italy's Sofia Goggia wins Olympic silver skiing on a broken leg.







au.sports.yahoo.com

and another wins a bronze on a fractured ankle in slopestyle !!!!









*Winter Olympic bronze medallist Tess Coady revealed broken ankle before event*
‘Sorry?’: Aussie Olympic medal hero’s shock injury reveal stuns reporter







www.foxsports.com.au

and this phenom









How Dutch speed skater Ireen Wust made history with Olympic gold at five different Games


Ireen Wust first won gold at Turin in 2006 and is still going 16 years later.




www.sportingnews.com


----------



## Rps

Morning all....quite cold here today but at least it’s sunny. On tap today we have our famous Light Roast with a tinge of Liquorice and to nosh on Salted Caramel Scones.

It’s PBS day today so my evening TV is set.

And today’s Crossword Clue is . Waste of a Florida election. _ _ _ _

Thought of the day.... While I haven’t watched any of the Olympics I’m wondering if the Canadian Women’s Team winning in Hockey is bad for the sport....it seems to be only Canada vs U.S. which on a World level can’t be good.....thoughts?


----------



## Peterweb

Morning Rp.

Sunny and -4 C here this morning.

Coffee and scone please. 

Waste of Florida eletion. chad ?

Peter


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning Rp.
> 
> Sunny and -4 C here this morning.
> 
> Coffee and scone please.
> 
> Waste of Florida eletion. chad ?
> 
> Peter


Well done Peter...chad it is.

How are you today?


----------



## Peterweb

Doing well. Just going to kick back and try to catch up on recorded shows on the PVR, now that the 'big show' in Ottawa has nothing much to see just now. I know it is not over, but the big crowds seem to have dispersed.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Doing well. Just going to kick back and try to catch up on recorded shows on the PVR, now that the 'big show' in Ottawa has nothing much to see just now. I know it is not over, but the big crowds seem to have dispersed.


Not intending to be political here but my spidey sense tells me Ottawa is just “summer stock” for the U.S. State of the Union in early March.....as I always say “ follow the money”.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Well done Peter...chad it is.


I never realized exactly what they were, of course I didn't really give a damn anyway. What a humongous boondoggle...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I never realized exactly what they were, of course I didn't really give a damn anyway. What a humongous boondoggle...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yup….and still is……


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Yup….and still is……


As far as government screwups go, I guess that might be close to the Canadian Federal government's screw-ups regarding their employees payroll system, apparently it is still screwed up... And nobody really fixing things properly... So typical... Yeah the big guys get paid for their incompetence... pisses me off... 😠


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> Not intending to be political here but my spidey sense tells me Ottawa is just “summer stock” for the U.S. State of the Union in early March.....as I always say “ follow the money”.


We’ll I think given the organizers, and what has already been publically shown by those following the money it’s pretty easy to figure out.

For the majority of the rest of us, our fingers are crossed, mandates are gradually being lifted (protest or no) and with luck we will begin the transition to normalacy. I think many will want it right away, and maybe with even more luck it could happen, but I suspect there’ll be some speedbumps along the way, and I just hope that there’s enough of us that can keep our heads on somewhat straight and do what we need to do to help keep people safe while opening our economy up without a whole lot more yelling and screaming and finger pointing. 

I fear that might be optimistic, but everyone is tired. Really tired. I know I am.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> We’ll I think given the organizers, and what has already been publically shown by those following the money it’s pretty easy to figure out.
> 
> For the majority of the rest of us, our fingers are crossed, mandates are gradually being lifted (protest or no) and with luck we will begin the transition to normalacy. I think many will want it right away, and maybe with even more luck it could happen, but I suspect there’ll be some speedbumps along the way, and I just hope that there’s enough of us that can keep our heads on somewhat straight and do what we need to do to help keep people safe while opening our economy up without a whole lot more yelling and screaming and finger pointing.
> 
> I fear that might be optimistic, but everyone is tired. Really tired. I know I am.


Groove, I think we are all tired of this…but we’ve learned a number of important lessons here. First the politicalisation of emergencies is not the way to go….but we still do, and Second…it’s not about the truth, nor the facts, it’s about what people believe to be true or believe to be a fact………and they are usually wrong. I also hope any setbacks will be minor because there will be some.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> As far as government screwups go, I guess that might be close to the Canadian Federal government's screw-ups regarding their employees payroll system, apparently it is still screwed up... And nobody really fixing things properly... So typical... Yeah the big guys get paid for their incompetence... pisses me off... 😠
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick in this regard governments are no different from any other large business concern. Projects are adopted and tentative production dates are made….and peoples compensation are based on achieving those goals. I used to review business plans to ensure they were realistic and attainable…..unrealistic or unattainable plans usually cause a defensive posture by the project managers….red flags were ignored and thus we have what we have….the chain of command can cause more problems sometimes than it cures…….awaiting for this phoenix to rise from the ashes.


----------



## groovetube

I think the politicization started at the very planning stages of this whole thing, and all sides were going to engage in a tug of war as to who will garner the best opinion polls of whatever stance they took.

For me, I used to live right downtown in centerville where I’d have been in front of some of those trucks. Many of my friends live and have businesses there, and they were terrorized, assaulted, harassed and many couldn’t work or open their businesses. At the end of the day, they had to do something major to clear this out. I don’t think most can appreciate what the residents there had to go through. I’ve gotten many phone calls pics and many accounts of some pretty horrible stuff.

I’m just glad they cleaned them out, for the sake of a very large number of innocent people who’ve been through more than we know (this was NOT the peaceful protest they made it out to be…) and hopefully, we can move on from this.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> I think the politicization started at the very planning stages of this whole thing, and all sides were going to engage in a tug of war as to who will garner the best opinion polls of whatever stance they took.
> 
> For me, I used to live right downtown in centerville where I’d have been in front of some of those trucks. Many of my friends live and have businesses there, and they were terrorized, assaulted, harassed and many couldn’t work or open their businesses. At the end of the day, they had to do something major to clear this out. I don’t think most can appreciate what the residents there had to go through. I’ve gotten many phone calls pics and many accounts of some pretty horrible stuff.
> 
> I’m just glad they cleaned them out, for the sake of a very large number of innocent people who’ve been through more than we know (this was NOT the peaceful protest they made it out to be…) and hopefully, we can move on from this.


Amen to that!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. It’s Family Day here in Ontario. So if you have today off stay safe, have fun and enjoy the day.

We have a new brew for you today ... a Rum flavoured coffee...this one is different from the Screech blend we have in stock. And for noshing we have our famous Grilled Cheese...which is two piece of inch cheese bread with a slice of cheddar and Swiss in between and grilled to perfection....yum.

Our crossword clue of the day is...what you call a cook that leaves Arby’s to work at McDonalds..... _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

And our maybe it’s the wine thought of the day...The words ‘listen’ and ‘silent’ consist of the same letters. So all good listeners always maintain silence.

Enjoy!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Our crossword clue of the day is...what you call a cook that leaves Arby’s to work at okay.....


It seems they would likely become _*an Arbitrator... *_*😉*


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

(6


pm-r said:


> It seems they would likely become _*an Arbitrator... *_*😉*
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


correct Patrick…..how are you today?


----------



## Rps

Lunch is served with our Speedy Texas Toast Steak and Mushroom Pot Pie….and here in Chez Marc ours is served minus the onion and garlic….









Speedy Texas Toast Topped Steak & Mushroom Pot Pie | Canadian Living


Delicious and easy to prepare, this speedy skillet version of the classic pot pie, uses flavourful Canadian beef Top Sirloin Steak instead of the traditional braising beef cuts and a super-simple top crust made from Furlani® Garlic Texas Toast. Serve with steamed green beans or broccoli, if desired.




www.canadianliving.com


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> correct Patrick…..how are you today?


We are doing fine but woke up to a heavy dusting about an inch of snow this morning, and as we approach 10:00 the sun is trying to sign to the grey clouds but cool outside at 3 degrees C.

I had to fix my backup Drive my updated El Capitan I started using doesn't seem to like or work well with it.

But why does Apple keep removing features with their so-called "new and improved" operating systems and I see they have removed zeroing out data with Disk Utility in El Capitan. Stupid. Not everyone is using all solid state drives, including backup drives, but maybe they don't understand that and some of the reasons for zeroing out a hard drive.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> We are doing fine but woke up to a heavy dusting about an inch of snow this morning, and as we approach 10:00 the sun is trying to sign to the grey clouds but cool outside at 3 degrees C.
> 
> I had to fix my backup Drive my updated El Capitan I started using doesn't seem to like or work well with it.
> 
> But why does Apple keep removing features with their so-called "new and improved" operating systems and I see they have removed zeroing out data with Disk Utility in El Capitan. Stupid. Not everyone is using all solid state drives, including backup drives, but maybe they don't understand that and some of the reasons for zeroing out a hard drive.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Don’t know Patrick, I’m not a tech guy…I really only use my Macs as a form of typewriter and I store all my key stuff as an email to myself in hotmail.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> correct Patrick…..how are you today?


I forgot to mention and add that I used some help, Google by name...!!! Amazing what it knows... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I forgot to mention and add that I used some help, Google by name...!!! Amazing what it knows... 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


No worries! I’m waiting to see The Porter on CBC tonight, looks like a good series…I’ve been watching Young Wallander on Netflix. I’m a European procedural fan be it Wallander, Van der Valk, Maigret, Poirot, Holmes, Beck, I like them all. K has Foyles War which is a great series, as is Midsomer Murders…also on K.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> A maybe it’s the wine thought of the day...if the letter W is made up from two Vs, why is it called double U ?


It’s actually called double-V in French.


----------



## groovetube

Because cough through bough?


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Lunch is served with our Speedy Texas Toast Steak and Mushroom Pot Pie….and here in Chez Marc ours is served minus the onion and garlic….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy Texas Toast Topped Steak & Mushroom Pot Pie | Canadian Living
> 
> 
> Delicious and easy to prepare, this speedy skillet version of the classic pot pie, uses flavourful Canadian beef Top Sirloin Steak instead of the traditional braising beef cuts and a super-simple top crust made from Furlani® Garlic Texas Toast. Serve with steamed green beans or broccoli, if desired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.canadianliving.com


Good afternoon Rp and Patrick.

Late start here for me. Lunch sounds tasty. 

Overcast and 0 C just now. Getting a little cooler this afternoon with a few flurries, then warming the next couple of days with rain. Good thing I have a fairly new sump pump.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Because cough through bough?


As an ex ESL teacher I can smile at this.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Good afternoon Rp and Patrick.
> 
> Late start here for me. Lunch sounds tasty.
> 
> Overcast and 0 C just now. Getting a little cooler this afternoon with a few flurries, then warming the next couple of days with rain. Good thing I have a fairly new sump pump.


Feel your pain, been through 3 here in 8 years…it’s like my house is built on an underground river.


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Feel your pain, been through 3 here in 8 years…it’s like my house is built on an underground river.


I hear you on that river thing. We were living about 1 1/2 hours away when we had our house was built. When the foundation was dug in the spring, we came out to have a look. There had been a few days of rain and it looked like we were building a swimming pool. We are right on the bedrock and they had to chip it all out for the foundation. They did cut a channel to lower ground on the property, but we still get a lot of water any time there is rain or snow melt. Sump pump runs almost 24/7 in the spring. After about 4 or 5 years, I felt it would be a good idea to have a replacement pump on hand. I got another year or so out of the original before I had to replace it. Coming up on time to get another standby pump. The joys of country living.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Feel your pain, been through 3 here in 8 years…it’s like my house is built on an underground river.


If the pump is not hardwired in under code conditions, make sure the pump is plugged into an adequate sized wire extension cord.

Using inadequate sized extension cord will burn out the start-stop switch in no time.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

pm-r said:


> If the pump is not hardwired in under code conditions, make sure the pump is plugged into an adequate sized wire extension cord.
> 
> Using inadequate sized extension cord will burn out the start-stop switch in no time.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


In our case pump is plugged into a dedicated circuit. So it is not a big deal to swap out a replacement.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> In our case pump is plugged into a dedicated circuit. So it is not a big deal to swap out a replacement.


I was just respondingto RP's comment -


> been through 3 here in 8 years


A decent quality sump pump should last at least 10 years if not longer.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I was just respondingto RP's comment -
> 
> A decent quality sump pump should last at least 10 years if not longer.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick generally that is true, but ours runs almost constantly….even when it was -45c here it runs.


----------



## Peterweb

pm-r said:


> I was just respondingto RP's comment -
> 
> A decent quality sump pump should last at least 10 years if not longer.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hey Patrick

I did understand you were responding to Rp. I was just noting how our pump was set up. 

I would love if our pump had lasted 10 years. Maybe the builder just went cheap. We did get about 8 years, and for the amount it runs, I think we did pretty well.


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick generally that is true, but ours runs almost constantly….even when it was -45c here it runs.


Wow! That is extreme. Ours usually stops over the winter once the ground has frozen, and over the summer when the ground can absorb the rain.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick generally that is true, but ours runs almost constantly….even when it was -45c here it runs.


If the sump pump is sized properly, it should still run at least 10 years or more. The only things that can wear out are the motor bearings and the switch.

But if I had a sump pump that was running that long periods of time, I would sure investigate proper drainage around the house and make sure it is working properly.

Is your house built on an old swamp or Riverbank??? I think I would be checking with your municipal Building Department and correct your natural drainage situation. Sump pumps are designed for occasional use and occasional flooding when the natural perimeter drainage setup can't cope.

We are very lucky that our house is built on rock and the rock is very fractured and drains very well.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> If the sump pump is sized properly, it should still run at least 10 years or more. The only things that can wear out are the motor bearings and the switch.
> 
> But if I had a sump pump that was running that long periods of time, I would sure investigate proper drainage around the house and make sure it is working properly.
> 
> Is your house built on an old swamp or Riverbank??? I think I would be checking with your municipal Building Department and correct your natural drainage situation. Sump pumps are designed for occasional use and occasional flooding when the natural perimeter drainage setup can't cope.
> 
> We are very lucky that our house is built on rock and the rock is very fractured and drains very well.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Our trouble is we are in a subdivision….and we have a history of water here in Windsor…we are virtually surrounded by water…Lake Erie, Lake St. Clair, Lake Huron and the bay, the Detroit river….. we were probably under salt water at one time as we have the Windsor Salt mine…..Windsor Salt brand….


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Our trouble is we are in a subdivision….and we have a history of water here in Windsor…


I would suggest your groundwater problem isn't that you are surrounded with water RP, after all we are surrounded with even more water here only a few hundred metres away that joins onto the Pacific Ocean and most houses have dry basements.

I would suggest the developer where your house is located and built screwed up and the Building Inspection Department didn't do much to help if anything or alleviate the problem.

I would be asking them for help and get some decent natural drainage happening so you barely ever have to use a sump pump.

Or are they just going to pass the buck like they all did with a all the leaky condos across the country and do nothing...??? That would be my guess unless they are forced to do otherwise... 😉

BTW: here's an interesting Google search topic you might have a want to have a look at...:


do houses in windsor ontario all have wet basements - Google Search



Just a thought 'cuz that house doesn't sound very healthy if it is always that damp and wet in the basement, it might even upset your singing voice and definitely not very good for your ukes... Just saying... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I would suggest your groundwater problem isn't that you are surrounded with water RP, after all we are surrounded with even more water here only a few hundred metres away that joins onto the Pacific Ocean and most houses have dry basements.
> 
> I would suggest the developer where your house is located and built screwed up and the Building Inspection Department didn't do much to help if anything or alleviate the problem.
> 
> I would be asking them for help and get some decent natural drainage happening so you barely ever have to use a sump pump.
> 
> Or are they just going to pass the buck like they all did with a all the leaky condos across the country and do nothing...??? That would be my guess unless they are forced to do otherwise... 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Good point.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....under a rain warning here...but it’s 10c....going to -2c tomorrow...so will be icy.
So ...while it’s still somewhat dry ...we have a nice Butter Pecan coffee on with our famous Salted Carmel Scones.

Takers? 

Watched the first episode of The Porter last night...wasn’t too bad...awaiting the second to make a review. It’s movie night tonight as it’s discount Tuesday here ...may see Uncharted with the reactive seats....


----------



## MacDoc

Try *The Chestnut Man* on Netflix. Dark edgy detective series.
Coffee sounds delic ☕ I had fresh 30 hour sourdough and smashed avo with garlic on it. Yum.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Try *The Chestnut Man* on Netflix. Dark edgy detective series.
> Coffee sounds delic ☕ I had fresh 30 hour sourdough and smashed avo with garlic on it. Yum.


Thanks for the tip MacDoc will check out The Chestnut Man.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Well we dodged the rain bullet last night....but we are at -2c this morning.
So to warm up we have Sweet Clementine Coffee for you to try, and to nosh...our famous Breakfast Burritos....yum.

Went and saw Uncharted last night....not saying it was dreadful but seeing it on 1/2 price Tuesday eased the pain... I couldn’t decide if the bad acting was due to the horrendous script or just bad acting....also they could have invested in a continuity person.... but if your 12, it’s okay.

Our crossword clue of the day..... What trees do in the Spring. _ _ _ _ _ _

Maybe it’s the wine but do Lipton employees take coffee breaks?

And now that the Olympics are over the question is....are they worth it? Discuss amongst yourselves.....

I’ve been researching a digital combo amp....man those things are hard to find around here with stock shortages.....so I guess we know where they are made... been looking at the Fender Mustang GTX 50, the Boss Katana 50 and the Yamaha THR 10..... would never buy one without trying it out on my uke....so I’ll have to wait until they are in stock here....I’m getting impatient in my old age....anyone else find their patience, shall we say, narrowing?


----------



## Rps

Lunch time snack anyone....









Cinnamon Roll Waffles with Cream Cheese Glaze


Try making cinnamon rolls with your waffle iron! Weekend breakfast will never be the same.



www.lifemadedelicious.ca


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Lunch time snack anyone....


Those sound delicious, but I think I would prefer to save having them for a special breakfast... 😉😋


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Those sound delicious, but I think I would prefer to save having them for a special breakfast... 😉😋
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Those and a coffee would suit me as well Patrick. How are things?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Our crossword clue of the day..... What trees do in the Spring. _ _ _ _ _ _


Some* fir*nocate I believe...???

I never was very good with crosswords or their hints... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Some* fir*nocate I believe...???
> 
> I never was very good with crosswords or their hints... 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Good guess but not what I was looking for.


----------



## MacDoc

blossom? even in the tropics


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Good guess but not what I was looking for.


I didn't think it would be, it was my feeble attempt at some humour with some specific tree's play on some words... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> blossom? even in the tropics
> View attachment 94557


Nice, but also not what I’m looking for…answer tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I didn't think it would be, it was my feeble attempt at some humour with some specific tree's play on some words... 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, but you have the idea…..


----------



## MacDoc

Pollinate?


----------



## Rps

Morning all....a bit grey here today with a chance of snow...about an inch or so.
We have coffee on .....

The answer to yesterday’s crossword clue of the day..... What trees do in the Spring. _ _ _ _ _ 
Answer... R E L I E F


----------



## MacDoc

Is this a crypto puzzle not standard ?? Always good to know the genre.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Is this a crypto puzzle not standard ?? Always good to know the genre.


Hi MacDoc, my crossword clues are indeed warped and non standard....almost pun like.
I’ve been wanting to develop a crossword with pun answers for a while now. Might get around to it. But individual line clues makes solutions more difficult to be sure.

How are you, I guess it’s this evening now where you are?


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> blossom? even in the tropics


WOW...!!!

That is impressive...!!! 😉

- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Is this a crypto puzzle not standard ?? Always good to know the genre.


Either way, I still don't understand the answer RP provided.

Maybe it will sink in a little bit later if and when my brain wakes up...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning all....a bit grey here today with a chance of snow...about an inch or so.


Still some rather cool days around here even though the sun has been coming out during the day, we woke up to another White morning with about 6 - 8mm of snow.

The birds don't seem to mind as we have lots of seed and suet for them.
Even the hummingbirds like the syrup provided but we have to make sure it stays thawed, at least throughout the day.

I was thinking of rigging up one of those USB coffee mug warmers under the hummingbird feeder to keep it thawed but I think it would be a little bit too warm. They are quite cheap and we have a USB power supply charger just inside the door from the feeder so just a USB extension cord would be required.

Anyone know how one could adjust or lower the temperature of a USB coffee mug warmer???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Either way, I still don't understand the answer RP provided.
> 
> Maybe it will sink in a little bit later if and when my brain wakes up...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick…the answer is a play on words…re-leaf, but since they were holding it …it is a relief……


----------



## groovetube

Well other than WW3, hope everyone is well and staying safe.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick…the answer is a play on words…re-leaf, but since they were holding it …it is a relief……



OK, that makes sense, but I don't get the bit about _"holding it_", I guess that went right over my head and I guess I missed something... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Hello all, I was in Long and McQuade today ( a large music chain in Canada…and our local music store here in Windsor ) I was trying out the Fender LT25 amp…I was actually hoping they had a Mustang GTX50 but no dice. Beside it was a Boss Kantana 50. I’ve got to say I found the Fender a much nicer sounding amp and a lot easier to navigate tone wise. While I’m awaiting for the GTX 50 to road test, the LT 25 was a really great little amp and at about half the price of the GTX 50….almost made me push the button. But I really think the Mustang is the more versatile option…especially since I intend to gig with it in small venues. As I’ve read a lot about the Kantana, I was disappointed in its presentation…..will let you know how the GTX 50 goes when one comes in.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Hello all, I was in Long and McQuade today ( a large music chain in Canada…and our local music store here in Windsor ) I was trying out the Fender LT25 amp…I was actually hoping they had a Mustang GTX50 but no dice. Beside it was a Boss Kantana 50. I’ve got to say I found the Fender a much nicer sounding amp and a lot easier to navigate tone wise. While I’m awaiting for the GTX 50 to road test, the LT 25 was a really great little amp and at about half the price of the GTX 50….almost made me push the button. But I really think the Mustang is the more versatile option…especially since I intend to gig with it in small venues. As I’ve read a lot about the Kantana, I was disappointed in its presentation…..will let you know how the GTX 50 goes when one comes in.


Love Fender. I still use the used Fender Princeton I bought in ‘85 which is prolly originally from the 60’s or 70’s. Silver face. Great sounding amp. There’s just something vintage-sounding about Fender gear.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Well other than WW3, hope everyone is well and staying safe.





Freddie_Biff said:


> Love Fender. I still use the used Fender Princeton I bought in ‘85 which is prolly originally from the 60’s or 70’s. Silver face. Great sounding amp. There’s just something vintage-sounding about Fender gear.


Hi Frank, I had an original Princeton in my youth, but sold it......not the brightest move as an original is worth mucho dinaro today. I’ve had many from the Fender forum who hate the SS amps..... it’s tube or nothing for them. Maybe it’s my old age but the digital modelling amps ar certainly fun.


----------



## groovetube

Yeah the old Princeton tube amps are a completely different animal to the new digital amps now. Modeling technology has certainly matured in many ways, but it really depends on the company as modeling isn't equal at all amongst them. No idea where Fender fares in that. My universal audio racks has probably arguably the best modelling systems available, but it isn't an amp, it's a recording interface. (though you could probably use it as one), and you'd have a huge selection of amps to model.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Yeah the old Princeton tube amps are a completely different animal to the new digital amps now. Modeling technology has certainly matured in many ways, but it really depends on the company as modeling isn't equal at all amongst them. No idea where Fender fares in that. My universal audio racks has probably arguably the best modelling systems available, but it isn't an amp, it's a recording interface. (though you could probably use it as one), and you'd have a huge selection of amps to model.


Groove, amps are indeed a personal preference item. Many love the Kantana, but I certainly preferred the Fender tone wise..... and as for reverb, I don’t think anyone can touch Fender.


----------



## groovetube

welllll, UA would. Modeling wise that is. but the fender reverbs of old are most certainly iconic.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> welllll, UA would. Modeling wise that is. but the fender reverbs of old are most certainly iconic.


Speaking of iconic, it is amazing to me how many Traynor fanatics there are out there.....and I mean world wide.....


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> welllll, UA would. Modeling wise that is. but the fender reverbs of old are most certainly iconic.


Hear is a review if interested.... the 100 watt comes with a 7 button foot switch, never used one so I’m not sure if the extra for the 100 would be a better buy...probably cheaper than buying the 50 and the foot switch.... ignore the price in the article there is about $120 difference in Canada at L&M









Gear Review: Fender Mustang GTX 50 Amp


I was elated when we received the Fender Mustang GTX 50 amp in for review. Modeling amps keep getting better and better, and the folks over at Fender have always set their bar high. The new GTX line delivers an easy to use amp loaded with a wide range of versatile tones for every playing […] More




americansongwriter.com


----------



## groovetube

Traynors, now there's something iconic. Those things are the toughest things Ive ever seen. The bass mono black heads would fall out of the back of vans and still work. Those things were literally like tanks.

People I know doing flyin shows bring headrushs with them, no amp just send it out. Maybe a monitor . Incredible units, you can digitally pick the effect chains on screen. Something else.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Traynors, now there's something iconic. Those things are the toughest things Ive ever seen. The bass mono black heads would fall out of the back of vans and still work. Those things were literally like tanks.
> 
> People I know doing flyin shows bring headrushs with them, no amp just send it out. Maybe a monitor . Incredible units, you can digitally pick the effect chains on screen. Something else.


This is probably heresy... but I don’t think I can pick out a Traynor sound. Fender and Marshall all seem to have distinct sounds...maybe even Vox, but not sure if I could pick off a Traynor . But they were indestructible when I banded .... not so sure you could toss one off a roof today and still have it work but the legend continues.


----------



## groovetube

You probably still could. And they do have a sound, but you have to really know what you’re listening to I think. Pals still use their old bass amps, they’re highly prized still among certain quarters.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> You probably still could. And they do have a sound, but you have to really know what you’re listening to I think. Pals still use their old bass amps, they’re highly prized still among certain quarters.


You can say that again...the prices on the used models are unreal.

Are drums the same? Do drummers prefer older drums to the newer ones due to tone?


----------



## groovetube

Like anything, you really have to know your history, brands, models, details etc to know. I know drums very very well but I’d need another house if I were to collect more. Serious there’s drums on all 4 levels here. My collection ranges from late 40s to recent. Old is great but I endorse so I tend to use the newer stuff which is also amazing.


----------



## Rps

Rps said:


> You can say that again...the prices on the used models are unreal.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, sunny and a bit breezy here today. So, to warm us up we have a hot pot of Chocolate Raspberry coffee and to nosh on fresh Blueberry Paczkis....

Any one a WORDLE fan, are you a random guesser or do you have a strategy.... I’m a strategic player and always open with the word ARISE, or some days AROSE.

Our discussion topic today...are you a dog person or a cat person?

The cryptic crossword clue today is... A U.S. President or what a French farmer might say about his plot.. _ _ _ _ _ _

Maybe it’s the wine but...why do burgers never look like their ads when you actually get them?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> ...why do burgers never look like their ads when you actually get them?


You can find just some of the answers here and Google has many more if you want them with a quick search on the question...

_*why do burgers never look like their ads when you actually get them?*_








 Sneaky Reasons Fast Food Always Looks Better In Commercials - Mashed


Prepare to be astounded by all the sneaky ways advertisers make fast food look so amazing.




www.mashed.com





- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> You can find just some of the answers here and Google has many more if you want them with a quick search on the question...
> 
> _*why do burgers never look like their ads when you actually get them?*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneaky Reasons Fast Food Always Looks Better In Commercials - Mashed
> 
> 
> Prepare to be astounded by all the sneaky ways advertisers make fast food look so amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Good morning Patrick how are you today?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Good morning Patrick how are you today?


Actually, speaking of hamburgers, it's getting close to that time that I really wouldn't mind having a really nice grilled burger for lunch, but not one of those huge big things, they are too big even for a dinner meal.

I bought a decent sized cast iron grill for use on top of an electric range a month or so ago, but I am having a hard time getting it seasoned properly and I over oiled it the last two times I tried doing so.

I think I will have to remove what I have done and start all over. It is a nice looking Grill that normally sells for well over a hundred dollars that was on sale for $40, so I couldn't resist.

We want to be able to use it for pancakes etcetera and hash browns. A cast-iron grill seems to embellish a nice different flavour when everything works properly.

Anyone know a secret of redoing/removing the excess seasoning easily??? Right now it is very uneven so I may as well try and start all over again. Any ideas???

I even tried one of those abrasive stones but it is almost worn out and I have a long way to go to remove the excess I ended up getting on the grill when I seasoned it in the oven.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Actually, speaking of hamburgers, it's getting close to that time that I really wouldn't mind having a really nice grilled burger for lunch, but not one of those huge big things, they are too big even for a dinner meal.
> 
> I bought a decent sized cast iron grill for use on top of an electric range a month or so ago, but I am having a hard time getting it seasoned properly and I over oiled it the last two times I tried doing so.
> 
> I think I will have to remove what I have done and start all over. It is a nice looking Grill that normally sells for well over a hundred dollars that was on sale for $40, so I couldn't resist.
> 
> We want to be able to use it for pancakes etcetera and hash browns. A cast-iron grill seems to embellish a nice different flavour when everything works properly.
> 
> Anyone know a secret of redoing/removing the excess seasoning easily??? Right now it is very uneven so I may as well try and start all over again. Any ideas???
> 
> I even tried one of those abrasive stones but it is almost worn out and I have a long way to go to remove the excess I ended up getting on the grill when I seasoned it in the oven.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I had one years ago….man those things are heavy. I found the best way to cure it was constant use…over time it get fully seasoned.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....fresh coffee on any takers?

The answer to yesterday’s crossword clue of a U.S. President or what a French Farmer may say about his plot..... answer Monroe.

Today’s clue.... An Italian bread not made any more.... _ _ _ _


----------



## Rps

Well it’s lunch time….something a little different…. and I usually serve this with a side coleslaw believe it or not… beef broccoli, rice, and a side of coleslaw…hard to beat.

many of you Know i don’t eat onion or garlic so I substitute some shredded carrots, red and green peppers, and mushrooms.









Beef And Broccoli Recipe With Frozen Broccoli - Hillbilly Housewife


Here's my favorite beef and broccoli recipe.With frozen broccoli and stew meat, it is an easy dish to make and comes together fast.



www.hillbillyhousewife.com


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> beef broccoli, rice, and a side of coleslaw…hard to beat.
> 
> many of you Know i don’t eat onion or garlic so I substitute some shredded carrots, red and green peppers, and mushrooms.


The beef broccoli looks and sounds good but unfortunately I often I have to skip it as it can interfere with how warfarin works and can upset the results of the blood's INR level, but that would be much too large a meal for lunch for me, but I guess I could always manage a small amount... 😉

What is wrong with eating onion and garlic...??? Your health or other reasons??? Both are very good for you normally...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> The beef broccoli looks and sounds good but unfortunately I often I have to skip it as it can interfere with how warfarin works and can upset the results of the of INR level, but that would be much too large a meal for lunch for me.
> 
> What is wrong with eating onion and garlic...??? Health or other reasons??? Both are very good for you normally...
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick I don’t eat onion or garlic as I have an intolerance to them. Nice thing with a recipe such as the broccoli and beef is it refrigerates well, so you can proportion what you like and have leftovers another day.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today and seasonable for this time of year....around 0c.

Today we have Rp’s Red Eye for you...nothing like a jolt of caffeine in the morning to get you going, and to nosh on we have warm croissants with an assortment of preserves: Apricot, Orange-Ginger, Blueberry or Cherry.

Answer to yesterday’s crossword clue, An Italian bread not made any more.....answer is LIRE.

Today’s clue..... What happened when Ward was at the butcher shop...... 
_ _ _ _ . _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Have a great day folks....


----------



## talonracer

I've inherited several cast iron frying plans and flat grills from my dad. Growing up I was always terrified to wash the pan as I knew if I used soap I'd "ruin it". Pretty sure that these things weigh a couple hundred pounds together.

Meanwhile, my grandma used her cast iron frying pan daily and constantly washed it with soap and water. When I gasped and told her how dad would have freaked out about that, she shrugged her shoulders and asked if her food tasted all right.

No arguing with grandma.



Rps said:


> I had one years ago….man those things are heavy. I found the best way to cure it was constant use…over time it get fully seasoned.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> I've inherited several cast iron frying plans and flat grills from my dad. Growing up I was always terrified to wash the pan as I knew if I used soap I'd "ruin it". Pretty sure that these things weigh a couple hundred pounds together.
> 
> Meanwhile, my grandma used her cast iron frying pan daily and constantly washed it with soap and water. When I gasped and told her how dad would have freaked out about that, she shrugged her shoulders and asked if her food tasted all right.
> 
> No arguing with grandma.


Hi TR, how are things? Yes my grandmother was very particular about her pans, my mom….not so much. When first married we got a number of cast iron cookware…as I got older I had to get rid of it as it was toooooooo heavy for everyday use. The only exception though was a cast iron fry pan….can’t beat eggs on a cast iron pan.

Are things melting out west? We are approaching our Spring weather here…March usually is the start of BBQ weather here…..we usually hit 10c on average….


----------



## Rps

Lunch time…. So we have our almost known Orange Chicken wraps. Chicken breast slices steeped in an orange bbq sauce served on a spread of rice and rollled up in a warm whole wheat tortilla….yum….served it carrot, celery and apple spears….yummers!









Crockpot Orange Chicken Recipe - Hillbilly Housewife


This is such a simple recipe. There are only 4 ingredients (chicken, orange jam, barbecue sauce and soy sauce), and it cooks to perfection in the slow cooker. Serve over some cooked rice and dinner is done. If you’re feeling fancy, steam up some broccoli or slice up some garden fresh cucumbers...



www.hillbillyhousewife.com


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Answer to yesterday’s crossword clue, An Italian bread not made any more.....answer is LIRE.


It looks like the Google search to the New York Times crossword question was right on the money... 😉

That of course lead me to go and look up what Italian lire bread was along with over 200+ other bread varieties that they are known for. More than most other countries it seems... Yet some say that Germany would probably beat them out as they seem to have over 300 various loaves of bread types... 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> It looks like the Google search to the New York Times crossword question was right on the money... 😉
> 
> That of course lead me to go and look up what Italian lire bread was along with over 200+ other bread varieties that they are known for. More than most other countries it seems...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick…. Bread is slang for money in this clue.


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> I had one years ago….man those things are heavy. I found the best way to cure it was constant use…over time it get fully seasoned.


This. I have several I use constantly. Seasoning them doesn’t ensure well seasoned, it can be uneven, what really seasons and makes them work really well, is constant use and time, no soap, prompt cleaning and also never soak them. Boil water in it to loosen things if you must. But the real seasoning is time and proper use. The nonstick properties is about as good as any cheap ass Teflon crap. And healthier!


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> This. I have several I use constantly. Seasoning them doesn’t ensure well seasoned, it can be uneven, what really seasons and makes them work really well, is constant use and time, no soap, prompt cleaning and also never soak them. Boil water in it to loosen things if you must. But the real seasoning is time and proper use. The nonstick properties is about as good as any cheap ass Teflon crap. And healthier!


Yup, that was how I was taught.


----------



## talonracer

Calgary's on Second Winter, where you never know how many layers you might need in a day.

I generally haven't used my new old cast irons too much because I worry about cleaning them. I can imagine my dad's ghost turning up in the middle of the night and yelling at me because I wrecked his decades of work seasoning his pan! (Love you, Dad!)



Rps said:


> Hi TR, how are things? Yes my grandmother was very particular about her pans, my mom….not so much. When first married we got a number of cast iron cookware…as I got older I had to get rid of it as it was toooooooo heavy for everyday use. The only exception though was a cast iron fry pan….can’t beat eggs on a cast iron pan.
> 
> Are things melting out west? We are approaching our Spring weather here…March usually is the start of BBQ weather here…..we usually hit 10c on average….


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Calgary's on Second Winter, where you never know how many layers you might need in a day.
> 
> I generally haven't used my new old cast irons too much because I worry about cleaning them. I can imagine my dad's ghost turning up in the middle of the night and yelling at me because I wrecked his decades of work seasoning his pan! (Love you, Dad!)


I remember that from Calgary…I think it’s more up and down weather wise than here.


----------



## pm-r

talonracer said:


> I generally haven't used my new old cast irons too much because I worry about cleaning them.


You should be fine with just a quick rinse and a wipe around the pan with maybe some running hot water and then dry them thoroughly and maybe add a few small drops of oil and wipe them around the pan. Your dad would be proud. 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We have freshly brewed Medium Roast on this morning..... any takers?

To nosh on something old something new. Peanut Butter and Jelly grilled waffle sandwiches....yum!

The answer to yesterday’s crossword...

What happened when Ward was at the butcher shop......
Meat Cleaver. Now that’s showing my age.


----------



## talonracer

G'morning folks.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> G'morning folks.
> 
> View attachment 94562


Morning TR….onions and garlic? How are you today?


----------



## talonracer

Onions and garlic, the start of my breakfast. Absolutely loved how (as groovetube had said) the eggs didn't stick at all to the pan.
I am okay, and grateful today. Got some physical therapy last week that seems to have helped in my recovery from getting hit by a truck a while ago, and I get to meet up with a friend for a beer for the first time in ages, so I am excited about that. How are you?



Rps said:


> Morning TR….onions and garlic? How are you today?


----------



## pm-r

talonracer said:


> G'morning folks.


Nice cast iron pan and nicely seasoned. Just a quick wipe with some hot water when you're finished and you're done till next time you use it.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Nice cast iron pan and nicely seasoned. Just a quick wipe with some hot water when you're finished and you're done till next time you use it.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Morning Patrick, how things?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Morning TR….onions and garlic? How are you today?


One would have to have a smile on their face with the smell of that coming off a nice hot pan.

I cannot imagine not being able to eat onions or garlic... That would be dreadful and I would think unhealthy... 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

I used to have a running battle with ex over using detergent and scrubbing on any pan ...  Fortunately we have stainless now

Both onion and garlic are healthy foods but I cannot take onion or leek unless carmelized. I like garlic shoots as well.
Partner makes an excellent vegetable bake with a cheese topping and has added zucchini lately. She has been skipping the pumpkin in favour of sweet potato which I heartily approve as the pumpkin takes too long to bake/boil .

They upped the deal on Onion rings here at Hungry Jacks ( Burger King ) from $2 to $3 and that's too much for a snack - I really enjoy well cooked onion rings....AW root beer and onion rings = meal. No root beer here tho ...ginger beer which I don't like but have settled on Pepsi Max with Mango as go to for caffiene and bubbly with no calories.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> I used to have a running battle with ex over using detergent and scrubbing on any pan ...  Fortunately we have stainless now
> 
> Both onion and garlic are healthy foods but I cannot take onion or leek unless carmelized. I like garlic shoots as well.
> Partner makes an excellent vegetable bake with a cheese topping and has added zucchini lately. She has been skipping the pumpkin in favour of sweet potato which I heartily approve as the pumpkin takes too long to bake/boil .
> 
> They upped the deal on Onion rings here at Hungry Jacks ( Burger King ) from $2 to $3 and that's too much for a snack - I really enjoy well cooked onion rings....AW root beer and onion rings = meal. No root beer here tho ...ginger beer which I don't like but have settled on Pepsi Max with Mango as go to for caffiene and bubbly with no calories.


Afternoon MacDoc…..don’t like ginger beer….that must be on the list of exile items….love ginger beer. I could do mango, too, I think.


----------



## Peterweb

pm-r said:


> Nice cast iron pan and nicely seasoned. Just a quick wipe with some hot water when you're finished and you're done till next time you use it.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


That is all we do with our cast iron pan. I wipe out any oil etc, to keep it out of our septic system, and then a little hot water and a rag. Dry it an put away until next time.

Peter


----------



## Rps

Hello all. We have a Spiced Tea for you to try today, and for noshing.....Raspberry Scones.

Went and saw Death on the Nile yesterday. I thought I would suffer from Suchet Syndrome watching it but that didn’t happen...Branaugh was quite good in the role. Overall it was worth watching....there is a certain charm about watching a film that is script and plot reliant as opposed to special effects. Additionally, watching films where you know the outcome can be annoying ....as this is such a famous story....but it played very well.


----------



## Rps

Hello all, as lunch time approaches a treat for you... old fashioned bread pudding.
While this recipe calls for raisins, you can put any fruit in it such as chopped apricots, cranberries, blueberries, currants, candied orange peel, ginger etc......
Now this with a light roast coffee certainly hits the spot...









Old-Fashioned Bread Pudding


Looking for a classic baked dessert? Then check out this delicious bread pudding that is ready in an hour.



www.lifemadedelicious.ca


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hello all, as lunch time approaches a treat for you... old fashioned bread pudding.


Wow... That sure takes me back to my youth and my English raised mother used to make a delicious bread pudding... using her homemade bread of course made in our large heavy cast-iron gravity-fed oil stove... 
At least I didn't have to get kindling, wood or coal to help keep it going but pumped the stove oil into about a 3 gallon container that was put upside down on a stand where it fed the actual burners that worked without fans. Very efficient it was, and one of the main sources of heat for the whole house as well as cooking.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Wow... That sure takes me back to my youth and my English raised mother used to make a delicious bread pudding... using her homemade bread of course made in our large heavy cast-iron gravity-fed oil stove...
> At least I didn't have to get kindling, wood or coal to help keep it going but pumped the stove oil into about a 3 gallon container that was put upside down on a stand where it fed the actual burners that worked without fans. Very efficient it was, and one of the main sources of heat for the whole house as well as cooking.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yup, while I didn’t have that type of stove in the house, we did have the octopus style coal furnace. My Dad was the only one who had the magic touch in keeping it stoked.

My Mum was also English so we had bread pudding and something she called Queen Elizabeth Cake...... still remember those.


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Hello all, as lunch time approaches a treat for you... old fashioned bread pudding.
> While this recipe calls for raisins, you can put any fruit in it such as chopped apricots, cranberries, blueberries, currants, candied orange peel, ginger etc......
> Now this with a light roast coffee certainly hits the spot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old-Fashioned Bread Pudding
> 
> 
> Looking for a classic baked dessert? Then check out this delicious bread pudding that is ready in an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifemadedelicious.ca


Wow. The English bread pudding. It is hard to explain to those that have not had it. Any bread pudding I have seen in Canada is wet and mushy, instead of stodgy and chewy. I'll take one serving now and one to go please

I was born in England and come to Canada when 4 years old. But my parents kept many traditions alive. Lots of lamb dishes, when you could still afford it.

Peter


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Wow. The English bread pudding. It is hard to explain to those that have not had it. Any bread pudding I have seen in Canada is wet and mushy, instead of stodgy and chewy. I'll take one serving now and one to go please
> 
> I was born in England and come to Canada when 4 years old. But my parents kept many traditions alive. Lots of lamb dishes, when you could still afford it.
> 
> Peter


Peter the issue with bread pudding is not to use fresh bread but on the stale side….I would love one with a rum flavoured custard.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Peter the issue with bread pudding is not to use fresh bread but on the stale side….I would love one with a rum flavoured custard.


Now that you mentioned it, I was going to add that I am sure my mother used to add a custard filling to the bread pudding, but unfortunately, I don't think it had any rum added, sort of like a kind of trifle which of course were gorgeous as well and full of homemade preserves and jams etc. I could go for a bowl full of either right about now...

And yes I can remember having lots of lamb as well and one didn't need to take out a mortgage to buy it... 😉

And we always had fresh mint growing in the garden to make the mint sauce with, also a horseradish root which would get scraped for some horseradish and then got shoved back into the ground to carry on growing waiting for the next time I got pulled and scraped for another small bit of horseradish that got mixed with whatever else Dad put into what became horseradish sauce. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Now that you mentioned it, I was going to add that I am sure my mother used to add a custard filling to the bread pudding, but unfortunately, I don't think it had any rum added, sort of like a kind of trifle which of course were gorgeous as well and full of homemade preserves and jams etc. I could go for a bowl full of either right about now...
> 
> And yes I can remember having lots of lamb as well and one didn't need to take out a mortgage to buy it... 😉
> 
> And we always had fresh mint growing in the garden to make the mint sauce with, also a horseradish root which would get scraped for some horseradish and then got shoved back into the ground to carry on growing waiting for the next time I got pulled and scraped for another small bit of horseradish that got mixed with whatever else Dad put into what became horseradish sauce.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Peter, I miss home grown watermelon and rhubarb……yum….


----------



## Peterweb

Mint sauce brings up the question of jelly, or mint leaves chopped up in vinegar? I never really liked the jelly.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> Mint sauce brings up the question of jelly, or mint leaves chopped up in vinegar? I never really liked the jelly.


It's always been the mint leaves chopped up in vinegar with a pinch of sugar for our family, we always found the mint jelly rather insipid and not a good match for the lamb.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> It's always been the mint leaves chopped up in vinegar with a pinch of sugar for our family, we always found the mint jelly rather insipid and not a good match for the lamb.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Peter I have never been a lover of lamb, I know many of my friends love it…but it is not for me.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Peter I have never been a lover of lamb, I know many of my friends love it…but it is not for me.


If you ever have a Greek Fest type thing happening in your area, make sure you go and have one of their lamb based dinners and you will be a convert for life I'm sure.

They have an annual event not far from where we live each fall, and the way and seasoning they cook their lamb they serve is just gorgeous. And unfortunately, I have never been able to discover what the seasoning is that they use, they seem to keep it a pretty good secret for their function. They cook it in the vertical rotating baskets over an infrared flame. Just delicious... They don't use mint sauce.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Hot coffee is on any takers?

Just wondering what your gas prices are, it looks like $1.69 a litre will be the price around here in Windsor.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Just wondering what your gas prices are, it looks like $1.69 a litre will be the price around here in Windsor.


Unfortunately, it seems that the gas prices are still going up in our area and just took another jump:
189.9¢
Price Reporter Icon GELarsen
2 hours ago 








Best Gas Prices & Local Gas Stations in Brentwood Bay, BC


Today's best 2 gas stations with the cheapest prices near you, in Brentwood Bay, BC. GasBuddy provides the most ways to save money on fuel.




www.gasbuddy.com





ouch...!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately, it seems that the gas prices are still going up in our area and just took another jump:
> 189.9¢
> Price Reporter Icon GELarsen
> 2 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Gas Prices & Local Gas Stations in Brentwood Bay, BC
> 
> 
> Today's best 2 gas stations with the cheapest prices near you, in Brentwood Bay, BC. GasBuddy provides the most ways to save money on fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gasbuddy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ouch...!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yup, that’s an ouch. My Volt runs on electricity, but has a gas range extender...it also knows how old the gas in the car is and will kick the ICE in to use it up....guess when it kicked in......


----------



## Rps

Well we are approaching lunch time here and so we have some comfort food for you to try, mini Shepard Pies..... yum









Mini Shepherd's Pot Pies


Traditional shepherd’s pie gets a mini makeover in this easy muffin tin recipe. The best part? You can prepare these pies ahead of time and freeze for a later date—perfect to stash away for busy weeknights when you need to get dinner on the table fast.



www.lifemadedelicious.ca





Anyone watching The Porter on CBC....looks like a good series but I have been spoiled by binge streaming....so I will watch it on GEM when I can watch all or most of the series at one time. Anyone else prefer bingeing to the regular format? OTA networks need to get with the times.... remember how they ran mini series in the 70s and 80s... they need to explore that, especially the CBC, which I think almost nobody watches........ your tax dollars at work?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> t also knows how old the gas in the car is *and will kick the ICE in to use it up.*...guess when it kicked in......



I am not sure I understand what you mean in your sentence above RP or what_ ICE i_s that you referred to... 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I am not sure I understand what you mean in your sentence above RP or what_ ICE i_s that you referred to...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


ICE is short for internal combustion engine.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Yup, that’s an ouch. My Volt runs on electricity, but has a gas range extender...it also knows how old the gas in the car is and will kick the ICE in to use it up....guess when it kicked in......


There certainly seems to be enough situations for the I C E to kick in and run according to their guide:

*When Will The Gas Engine Run? Guide*_*re*_*When Will The Gas Engine Run? Guide*
When Will The Gas Engine Run? Guide. 

I think I would want to keep it from running as much as possible during this high gasoline cost period, as long as the batteries have enough charge to get me home. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> There certainly seems to be enough situations for the I C E to kick in and run according to their guide:
> 
> *When Will The Gas Engine Run? Guide*_*re*_*When Will The Gas Engine Run? Guide*
> When Will The Gas Engine Run? Guide.
> 
> I think I would want to keep it from running as much as possible during this high gasoline cost period, as long as the batteries have enough charge to get me home.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, there are a number of ”modes” the car can run in…primarily they are designed to extend the battery power…. But the gas sensors tell if the gas needs to be run…this is like a badge of honour for we Volt owners as it shows how long we run on straight battery. Also, in very cold weather the gas engine runs to warm the battery…so I’m liking the warmer weather coming. I would say a tank of gas lasts me about 3 months in the cold weather.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> There certainly seems to be enough situations for the I C E to kick in and run according to their guide:
> 
> *When Will The Gas Engine Run? Guide*_*re*_*When Will The Gas Engine Run? Guide*
> When Will The Gas Engine Run? Guide.
> 
> I think I would want to keep it from running as much as possible during this high gasoline cost period, as long as the batteries have enough charge to get me home.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


As long as you have gas the car will run until you can charge it.


----------



## groovetube

Im not driving much at all these days, benched still with a bad shoulder being treated for a while so no shows for me for now. But we will be trading this car for at least a hybrid is not electric in the next year or so.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Im not driving much at all these days, benched still with a bad shoulder being treated for a while so no shows for me for now. But we will be trading this car for at least a hybrid is not electric in the next year or so.


I can see electric in the city and hybrids in the burbs.....


----------



## Rps

Morning all.... well today I saw something that I’ve never seen in my life before..... gas at $172.9 a litre......can you say $2 

Awaiting to see The Batman, should be fun. I was, like Groove, thinking of replacing my car....but for what? My Volt has just 19,000 kms on it and it is a 2018....but 2018 was its last year of production, I still have 4 years of warranty on it....but at my age ( 71 ) how many more years will I be driving.....


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> But we will be trading this car for at least a hybrid is not electric in the next year or so.


There are certainly a lot of local drivers switching over to EVs if they can, especially since the local gas prices hit $1.95.9/L!!!

 I wouldn't be surprised to see all the local available EV's sell in the near future, new and used.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> There are certainly a lot of local drivers switching over to EVs if they can, especially since the local gas prices hit $1.95.9/L!!!
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see all the local available EV's sell in the near future, new and used.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, I would say that EVs are the way things are going until fuel cells are the next big thing. But that maybe a way off. As I have a hybrid I will pass along my sage advice from my experience with my Volt.

1. Price...they are expensive and will only come down in price when they are the standard form of propulsion....many jurisdictions offer grants, while the value of the grant has varied from a high of $14k down to $0.... these grants impact the resale value....so if you bought one without a grant and one come along for your model your residual is greatly impacted.

2. Weather, cold weather impacts range...pure and simple, and very cold weather can cut range from 25% to 40%

3. Recharge on the road... think of lineup at a gas station...then double and triple the time if there are not enough charging stations along the way....for long distances you will need to plan accordingly...also...it may be wise to carry an extra charge cable in your car, especially one that can do 110 and 220 outlets.

4. Heaters, some EVs do not have great heaters, heaters draw power, so it’s a good idea to get one with a heated steering wheel, it’s amazing how warm you feel on very cold days with just a heated steering wheel.

5. Home chargers...you can use 110v but it will take all day to charge so a 220v line somewhere is a must...so depending on where your box is running a line can be expensive...not so much for the line but for any repair work to finished walls etc. Most new builds with garages now have a 220v line ...if you don’t have a garage you should have some form of box cover for your line so you can plug in outside but have it protected from weather and idiots.

Just a few thoughts of the day....... the price of an EV may or may not be worth it to you. Years ago a coworker asked me to price out a Diesel engine car to see if it was worth it...so I took the difference in price divided by his estimated fuel savings cost to work out how many miles he had to drive to have it pay for itself....the result as almost 500,000 miles....such a review is worth while in the cost vs efficacy of ICE vehicles.....this is especially important when we are having sticker shock on the price per litre of fuel....we can easily be deceived .


----------



## talonracer

Happy Friday everyone! I'm seeing The Batman tonight and hoping it's good. My first time going to a theater since the pandemic started.

I worry about two things with electric vehicles: the precious metals needed for the batteries and what happens to them after, and also - are all electric motors going to be essentially the same? Will cars have "personalities" anymore?


----------



## Rps

Have fun at the movie TR….but to answer your question on electric cars the answer is yes and yes.


----------



## groovetube

I think vehicles running on electric or whatever renewable in future will evolve quickly as more of the population adopts it. 

However, I simply can’t imagine an electric Harley. But motorcycles run on so little gas so what’s the point  keep them the same!


----------



## MacDoc

> the precious metals needed for the batteries and what happens to them after, and also


Battery tech is moving very fast and one goal is to reduced scarce metals.

Cobalt will be constrained but Tesla is using a battery tech without any even now








Tesla will change the type of battery cells it uses in all its standard-range cars


The move is likely a way for Tesla to increase profit margins on its vehicles, while not necessarily having to raise vehicle prices.




www.cnbc.com













Electric vehicle batteries: what will they look like in the future?


Some lithium-ion batteries can now propel a car 250 miles on a ten-minute charge.




theconversation.com





EV batteries are guaranteed to 80% performance for 8 years and even if it falls below that is still useable for other applications.
All can be rebuilt as well and no one would landfill an EV battery tho too many smaller batteries gets there.
Odd, as the lead acid batteries have almost a 99% recycle life but smaller lithium much much lower.

Leaf owners, early adopters, can buy a new battery with 50% more than the original range.








New Batteries for Old EVs – 150% more range for a Nissan LEAF - Fully Charged Show


Robert visits Cleevely EV to find out how new batteries are keeping first generation EVs on the road.




fullycharged.show





Range has increased dramatically over 10 years with even some hybrids over 100 miles on the EV portion only.....to the point where one company offers a "stale gas" warning as 30-40 miles on a PHEV is lots for many users.

Cost of batteries has plummeted too.....it's coming in a big wave and is disruptive.
Larger motorcycles will take a while but the Lighting EV was the fastest production bike in the world and set the Pike's Peak record.





The eMotorcycle changes will/are coming up from the eBikes and large scooters.









Segway X160 & X260 Dirt eBike Electric Off-Road Bicycles act as hybrid mountain and dirt bike


Hit the trails with the powerful, easily maneuverable Segway X160 & X260 Dirt eBike Electric Off-Road Bicycles.




thegadgetflow.com





How cool is that 
















Z Electric Bike


The Model Z Electric Bike is Australian designed, handcrafted and 70's inspired. With a powerful electric motor with huge range and Shimano components, our E-Bikes are incredibly robust and reliable. Shipped Australia wide from Byron Bay.




ezriderz.com.au





or this










https://cleantechnica.com/2020/12/31/21-best-e-bikes-electric-motorcycles-you-can-buy-in-2021/



and even for the mobility crowd









The nature of EV solutions is it is open to hundreds of startup companies when you don't have the complexity of an ICE power plant and transmission to deal with.


----------



## Rps

Hi MacDoc, EV is everywhere. Here in Windsor a company named Bird installed EV scooters...the ones you stand on...you rent them by the minute...they were very well received and their rentals covered over 600,000 Kms in Windsor...it was so successful they are doing it again........they really looked like fun.


----------



## pm-r

groovetube said:


> However, I simply can’t imagine an electric Harley. But motorcycles run on so little gas so what’s the point  keep them the same!


You will have to try out one of the electric Harleys, or other brands, and then you will get a sensation of what an electric motor's torque can do.

You can read about parts of it here:








The LiveWire Is Harley-Davidson's Electric Vision for the Future


Priced at about $30,000, it's a high-end bike at a high-end price. But is it good enough to get Harley riders go electric?




www.caranddriver.com




.

As for some "motorcycles running on so little gas", keep in mind that the gas motors of some large motorbikes are almost as large as the motor in my Suzuki sedan..., and certainly produce a fair bit more power, and hence burn more gas...

It's all relative...

- Patrick


----------



## groovetube

I was kinda (sorta) kidding about the harleys. It’s the iconic engine sound etc of those bikes. I know that the huge engined bikes will use more gas but most motorcycles with smaller engines will not. 

I once had a 67 Yamaha 350rd 2 stroke. No Electric bike will ever vibrate your body quite like one did!


----------



## Rps

We have a dinosaur of an electric bike which I use occasionally....would love to have an e-scooter. Th trouble with our bike is the battery is sooooooo heavy it’s hard to hold the bike up sometimes....it was one of the first electric bikes. It’s handy if you are biking and get tired...you just hit the switch and go....


----------



## Rps

Morning all....coffee on and ready. It’s 15c here but with wind warnings up with gusts to 75kph. So no hat weather today.

I was browsing CBC Gem and see they are rerunning the 5 seasons of Ripper Street....so I’m bingeing on these for a while..great series well acted, written and produced....yup merry ol’ England at its best.

I know this may sound weird but has anyone else noticed a decrease in the number of brands of canned vegetables lately.....not to mention the varieties. I remember when I was first married those many decades ago one could choose from Green Giant, Libby’s, Stokely Van Camp, Alymer, York, Del Monte and some emerging house brands......now it seems to be house brands.

And your choice..... peas, green beans, corn.......

And maybe it’s just me but I haven’t seen Bright’s Apple Juice in ages......


----------



## Rps

I am very pleased to see that, in my area, we are coming back to normal. With trepidation I went to one of my favourite restaurants yesterday. There weren’t too many patrons....and in a way I felt a sense of security in this.

I am beginning to believe that all this talk about the paucity of trained workers in the service industry is true. I noticed three new waitresses .... a very pleasant woman came over to take my order.... after looking at the menu, and it being such a long time since I’ve been out in a public place.... the choice available was almost overwhelming.....finally I asked did she have any lobster tails to which she responded....” Once upon a time there was a handsome young lobster......”


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> The trouble with our bike is the battery is sooooooo heavy it’s hard to hold the bike up sometimes...


It should be quite easy for you to replace the old battery with a new lightweight lithium one to match the specs needed which is probably about one-fifth the weight of the original battery...
You might also need a new controller but a good e-bike shop should be able to fix things up for you. If you need any specialized help, get hold of some of the kids who are modifying their scooters to do crazy things and go crazy speeds.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> It should be quite easy for you to replace the old battery with a new lightweight lithium one to match the specs needed which is probably about one-fifth the weight of the original battery...
> You might also need a new controller but a good e-bike shop should be able to fix things up for you. If you need any specialized help, get hold of some of the kids who are modifying their scooters to do crazy things and go crazy speeds.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It would probably be cheaper to buy a new one....


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> It would probably be cheaper to buy a new one....


That depends on the quality and a lot of other conditions... An average price for a good quality adult e-bike runs about $4,000.00 out our way You can pick up a good lithium battery and controller if needed for a fraction of that price. 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That depends on the quality and a lot of other conditions... An average price for a good quality adult e-bike runs about $4,000.00 out our way You can pick up a good lithium battery and controller if needed for a fraction of that price.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


What I have is a Currie folding e-bike which is around 20yrs old...not sure I would invest in the upgrade when I can get a new one in $400 range.... I would probably be inclined to go the scooter route...but at my age why bother I’d be better off with riding our regular bikes


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> What I have is a Currie folding e-bike which is around 20yrs old...not sure I would invest in the upgrade when I can get a new one in $400 range....


Hmmm... ??? I don't know where you are shopping that you could pick up a new folding e-bike in the $400 range, I would suspect such a valued bike would be nothing but crap and I don't know if I would even put my living body onto its frame and God only knows what it's brakes would be like, if and when you really needed them... 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## groovetube

Rps said:


> What I have is a Currie folding e-bike which is around 20yrs old...not sure I would invest in the upgrade when I can get a new one in $400 range.... I would probably be inclined to go the scooter route...but at my age why bother I’d be better off with riding our regular bikes


Regular bikes, imagine that! I’m hoping to bike more this season, there’s more bike lanes in Toronto so it makes it a little safer.


----------



## Rps

groovetube said:


> Regular bikes, imagine that! I’m hoping to bike more this season, there’s more bike lanes in Toronto so it makes it a little safer.


We have been trying for 6 years now to get street parking lifted in our area and have the spaces converted to bike lanes…..but parking prevails in Windsor it seems……and, when you are talking snow removal the parked cars are a hassle.


----------



## MacDoc

I split the cost of a Rad with my daughter









Best Folding Electric Bikes | Rad Power Bikes Canada


Compact, rugged folding electric bikes were designed to explore environments that vehicles can't access as well as city streets. With a robust folding feature, you can easily stow your ebike for all your outdoor adventures. The RadMini series is built for any terrain and the perfect solution for...




radpowerbikes.ca










Solid build - I felt fine on it and it's surprising quick to get to top speed. You can work out all you want by pedaling then ride EV home when you run out of puff.
Client is big time bicycle rider and his wife is not so they bought e-Bikes and now can share rides.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> I split the cost of a Rad with my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Folding Electric Bikes | Rad Power Bikes Canada
> 
> 
> Compact, rugged folding electric bikes were designed to explore environments that vehicles can't access as well as city streets. With a robust folding feature, you can easily stow your ebike for all your outdoor adventures. The RadMini series is built for any terrain and the perfect solution for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radpowerbikes.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid build - I felt fine on it and it's surprising quick to get to top speed. You can work out all you want by pedaling then ride EV home when you run out of puff.
> Client is big time bicycle rider and his wife is not so they bought e-Bikes and now can share rides.


My Brother and Sister-in-law have ones similar to this....they seem to have a great time with them, they pedal and use the power when they are tired.....


----------



## Rps

Morning all....grey and rainy here today......dull day equals dull spirits I guess.

Normally I await Spring Training ...but the Baseball world is on pause......so I was wondering, for those who watch them.....what is your favourite Baseball movie? Mine is an oldie, It Happens Every Spring....I make a point of watching this every year at this time....


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Morning all....grey and rainy here today......dull day equals *dull spirits* I guess.


So we are offering spirits this morning instead of coffee.  Works for me on a dull day.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> So we are offering spirits this morning instead of coffee.  Works for me on a dull day.


Morning Peter, how are things?


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> I split the cost of a Rad with my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Folding Electric Bikes | Rad Power Bikes Canada
> 
> 
> Compact, rugged folding electric bikes were designed to explore environments that vehicles can't access as well as city streets. With a robust folding feature, you can easily stow your ebike for all your outdoor adventures. The RadMini series is built for any terrain and the perfect solution for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radpowerbikes.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid build - I felt fine on it and it's surprising quick to get to top speed. You can work out all you want by pedaling then ride EV home when you run out of puff.
> Client is big time bicycle rider and his wife is not so they bought e-Bikes and now can share rides.


Say MacDoc I’ve been remiss in asking but are you near the flooding area? I never thought I’d see that level of flooding in Australia.


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Morning Peter, how are things?


Hey Rp

Things are good. Except I had some blood work done today, and I have veins that are very hard to find.The tech could not get a vein near the elbow like they usually do. After a little digging around, she gave up and had to go into the back of my hand. Had the same problem a few years ago when I was in hospital. It was time to change the IV needle, and the duty nurse tried about 5 times until she could no longer stand how much she was hurting me digging around. She called in an 'expert', and the expert still could not find things. She also ended up using the back of my hand. 

Peter


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Say MacDoc I’ve been remiss in asking but are you near the flooding area? I never thought I’d see that level of flooding in Australia.


I wondered about this also over in the Hows the Weather thread. Patrick seems to think that MacDoc is on the other side of the continent. We will see when he comes in next.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Hey Rp
> 
> Things are good. Except I had some blood work done today, and I have veins that are very hard to find.The tech could not get a vein near the elbow like they usually do. After a little digging around, she gave up and had to go into the back of my hand. Had the same problem a few years ago when I was in hospital. It was time to change the IV needle, and the duty nurse tried about 5 times until she could no longer stand how much she was hurting me digging around. She called in an 'expert', and the expert still could not find things. She also ended up using the back of my hand.
> 
> Peter


I feel your pain, I had prod and jab day as well. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Some sun today and cold, around -1c

Movie day today, and burger night.....

We have French Roast on today, done in a press, and our famous Maple Scones...takers?


----------



## Rps

Lunch time….something a little different today…..oven fries with salsa…enjoy









Oven Fries II


This is a very easy recipe, and it's much lower in fat than traditional fries.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## talonracer

Good morning peeps. Sitting at -10 right now with snow in the forecast for the next couple days. Staring out the window with a fresh coffee in my hands, manically refreshing the shipping status page for the Talon parts I've got on order.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> .something a little different today…..oven fries with salsa…enjoy



We have been enjoying the pre-cut and prepared fries cooked in our small air fryer... Absolutely delicious frys, and chicken and fish is very enjoyable when cooked in the air fryer as well. Just be careful not to overcook them which is very easy to do as they cook fast...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Good morning peeps. Sitting at -10 right now with snow in the forecast for the next couple days. Staring out the window with a fresh coffee in my hands, manically refreshing the shipping status page for the Talon parts I've got on order.


TR, what is the most common part you’ve ordered? I had a Gremlin, aptly named, and it was always needing a starting motor.


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> We have been enjoying the pre-cut and prepared fries cooked in our small air fryer... Absolutely delicious frys, and chicken and fish is very enjoyable when cooked in the air fryer as well. Just be careful not to overcook them which is very easy to do as they cook fast...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, what brand and model of air fryer did you get…I’ve forgotten.


----------



## talonracer

Thankfully there's never been a common issue (knock on wood). These cars were actually quite well made and if well maintained they last. I'm only the third owner of this car and have had it since 2010. Right now I'm upgrading my brakes and replacing the control arms before a ball joint went. Pretty standard stuff for a 30 year old car.




Rps said:


> TR, what is the most common part you’ve ordered? I had a Gremlin, aptly named, and it was always needing a starting motor.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Thankfully there's never been a common issue (knock on wood). These cars were actually quite well made and if well maintained they last. I'm only the third owner of this car and have had it since 2010. Right now I'm upgrading my brakes and replacing the control arms before a ball joint went. Pretty standard stuff for a 30 year old car.


True! Is this a “shower” or your everyday ride?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, what brand and model of air fryer did you get…I’ve forgotten.


I wouldn't have expected you or anyone to remember which air fryer model we bought RP... 😉

Actually, we bought the Ninja 4-Quart Air Fryer, AF100 a while ago when our local Costco had it on super sale. I was very dubious when my wife bought at home but I have since I swallowed crow and it is excellent for cooking certain meals. Potato fries, fish, chicken and baked potatoes are just excellent.









Ninja 4-Quart Air Fryer, AF100 : Amazon.ca: Home


Ninja 4-Quart Air Fryer, AF100 : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca













Ninja AF100C, 4-Quart Air Fryer, Black, 1550W | Walmart Canada


Buy Ninja AF100C, 4-Quart Air Fryer, Black, 1550W from Walmart Canada. Shop for more Air fryers available online at Walmart.ca



www.walmart.ca





It appears to be an older model now and possibly has been replaced maybe by the a101. Not sure but it seems logical.

Anyway ours is the same as this one and I bought some extra stackable stainless steel racks for it which works well for dehydrating beef jerky that I started making. Not all Air fryers have a dehydrating stage I have discovered.

All in all it is being an excellent purchase and I certainly recommend them and it takes very little space on our kitchen counter. This is ideal for just the two of us and I seem to have a very small appetite for the last year or two.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I wouldn't have expected you or anyone to remember which air fryer model we bought RP... 😉
> 
> Actually, we bought the Ninja 4-Quart Air Fryer, AF100 a while ago when our local Costco had it on super sale. I was very dubious when my wife bought at home but I have since I swallowed crow and it is excellent for cooking certain meals. Potato fries, fish, chicken and baked potatoes are just excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninja 4-Quart Air Fryer, AF100 : Amazon.ca: Home
> 
> 
> Ninja 4-Quart Air Fryer, AF100 : Amazon.ca: Home
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninja AF100C, 4-Quart Air Fryer, Black, 1550W | Walmart Canada
> 
> 
> Buy Ninja AF100C, 4-Quart Air Fryer, Black, 1550W from Walmart Canada. Shop for more Air fryers available online at Walmart.ca
> 
> 
> 
> www.walmart.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears to be an older model now and possibly has been replaced maybe by the a101. Not sure but it seems logical.
> 
> Anyway ours is the same as this one and I bought some extra stackable stainless steel racks for it which works well for dehydrating beef jerky that I started making. Not all Air fryers have a dehydrating stage I have discovered.
> 
> All in all it is being an excellent purchase and I certainly recommend them and it takes very little space on our kitchen counter. This is ideal for just the two of us and I seem to have a very small appetite for the last year or two.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thanx Patrick I think we will check this out, I have to watch Tovah’s fat intake and this might help cut down on oil use …


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Thanx Patrick I think we will check this out, I have to watch Tovah’s fat intake and this might help cut down on oil use …


I think just about all Air Fryers are renowned for their lack of use of fat and oil use when cooking various foods. so certainly no problem there.

Some people we know bought the fairly large size air fryers and multi-use units and found it was much too large and cumbersome but I don't know what some of the other problems they had with it. I don't know anybody that has complained about using the smaller units, assuming they have just a few people to feed. We don't know many people that have a large family to feed these days.

Maybe best to check out some of the usage reviews before purchasing and get an idea of what your preferences would be. 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## talonracer

It's my daily, but I am thinking of eventually getting something newer and letting it be more of a Sunday driver.

That being said, I've inherited an 08 Eclipse V6, a 2004 Silverado and two 54 Chevys from my Dad to go along with my other Talon, so at present I could rotate through 6 different vehicles per week! (every vehicle other than my daily Talon only has storage insurance on it right now).


Rps said:


> True! Is this a “shower” or your everyday ride?


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> It's my daily, but I am thinking of eventually getting something newer and letting it be more of a Sunday driver.
> 
> That being said, I've inherited an 08 Eclipse V6, a 2004 Silverado and two 54 Chevys from my Dad to go along with my other Talon, so at present I could rotate through 6 different vehicles per week! (every vehicle other than my daily Talon only has storage insurance on it right now).


54 Chevy…….with the sun visor? Those are keepers.


----------



## talonracer

1 54 Bel Air with a 350 Vortec and upgraded suspension/brakes. The other is a 54 Sedan Delivery, completely bone stock with only 78,000 miles on the straight 6.


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Say MacDoc I’ve been remiss in asking but are you near the flooding area? I never thought I’d see that level of flooding in Australia.


We have not heard anything for a couple of days. Hope all is well for MacDoc


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> 1 54 Bel Air with a 350 Vortec and upgraded suspension/brakes. The other is a 54 Sedan Delivery, completely bone stock with only 78,000 miles on the straight 6.


TR, years ago I tried to get GM to bring back a panel type vehicle ...unfortunately they copied the Chrysler model ( same designer I think) and brought out the dreadful HHR....I also wanted them to take the Monte Carlo and convert it into an El Camino....but they brought out the SSR, a Corvette powered pickup truck.....which you can get pretty cheap I’m told if you are a collector. Sadly I see fewer and fewer kids getting into car refurbishment and collecting today.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> We have not heard anything for a couple of days. Hope all is well for MacDoc


Hi Peter, I agree hope things are well.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, a little brighter today but sitting at -1c. We have our famous Whisky flavoured coffee on today served with warm “Spotted Dick”.......

Saw The Batman last night. Not to provide spoilers....it was a good movie, long at 3hrs and change. I always find Batman movies rather dark...both colour and plot....but that can be expected from the comics. While there is action in it.....it’s not really an action film...it has a good plot and story line... that said... one could have pared out about 40 mins of what I would call excess footage....and of course the crumbs are laid for sequels....all in all if you are into the Marvel and DC world you may enjoy this.


----------



## talonracer

I think the car culture runs in my family. I grew up hearing stories about how my dad used to race his 71 Challenger for pinks before I was born. If anyone has seen the show "Rust Valley Restorers", my uncle lives near there and has some ~150 cars of his own (minus one which was featured, and destroyed on the show).

I really appreciate the two 54s, but they are 100% contrary to my driving style. The Bel Air is a BEAST and will absolutely destroy the tires, walking away from new expensive trucks on the highway, but hooo boy you'd better be braking long before you ever see a corner in it, even with the upgraded suspension. Meanwhile my Talons were built for corners and windy roads. I see the beauty in both, though.

My aunt and uncle had one of those PT Cruisers and they absolutely loved it, only retiring it last year I believe when the cost of repairs got too high for it to be worth it.

I'll take you up on some whiskey coffee, please! Gonna politely pass on the latter.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, we have a medium roast on today with notes of hazelnut and chocolate...any takers. There is a competition going on with Detroit radio in finding Detroit’s best Coney Dog....so in honour of that we have Coney Dogs for lunch.









Finally got to watch Dune last night....so....basically a 3 hour trailer for the next one.....but was light years ahead of what Lynch did.....probably the worst film I’ve seen.....


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We had a light dusting of snow this morning, but the good news is we will be hitting 17c on the weekend.

So in honour of the snow we have a French Vanilla Latte and for noshing we will be serving our famous cinnamon rolls warm from the oven.....takers.

Well as see MLB settled their labour issues......hope we can afford a ticket.


----------



## groovetube

Wow lucky you guys. We won’t be hitting anywhere near that in Toronto until next week


----------



## MacDoc

> Finally got to watch Dune last night....so....basically a 3 hour trailer for the next one.....but was light years ahead of what Lynch did.....probably the worst film I’ve seen.....


I actually liked the David Lynch version but it was hopeless if you had not read the book...Linda Hunt was outstanding as was the little girl with the blue eyes, Alicia Witt. Damn image of her still haunts me. Wish I could find the video of her.....such intensity for a little kid.








The Harkonnens were well done in the first and also in the newest version.
The sand worms were superb in the newest version - of course technology is much better.

the new one extends the story but still is light on the details. It really needs a multi-season version ala GoT or The Expanse as it is so intricate a tale.
Kyle Maclachlan was too old for the part so the new casting is much better but the rest of cast were fine and reflected Lynch's quirky choice of "non-standard" cast ala Twin Peaks.

It took Herbert 6 years of writing and research to write *Dune* in an era where that was in no way common. The book was rejected by 23 publishers.








Frank Herbert – Dune Novels


The Official Dune Website




dunenovels.com


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> I actually liked the David Lynch version but it was hopeless if you had not read the book...Linda Hunt was outstanding as was the little girl with the blue eyes, Alicia Witt. Damn image of her still haunts me. Wish I could find the video of her.....such intensity for a little kid.
> View attachment 94576
> 
> The Harkonnens were well done in the first and also in the newest version.
> The sand worms were superb in the newest version - of course technology is much better.
> 
> the new one extends the story but still is light on the details. It really needs a multi-season version ala GoT or The Expanse as it is so intricate a tale.
> Kyle Maclachlan was too old for the part so the new casting is much better but the rest of cast were fine and reflected Lynch's quirky choice of "non-standard" cast ala Twin Peaks.
> 
> It took Herbert 6 years of writing and research to write *Dune* in an era where that was in no way common. The book was rejected by 23 publishers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Herbert – Dune Novels
> 
> 
> The Official Dune Website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunenovels.com


I think I agree on the serial approach…and nothing can beat the book


----------



## Rps

Morning all, getting set for the annual sync for my on line tv time listing..... just wondering when we can ignore the silliness of the time change.



Anyway we have a Carmel Light roast with almond biscottis today...takers?


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all, sunny and a bit breezy here today. So, to warm us up we have a hot pot of Chocolate Raspberry coffee and to nosh on fresh Blueberry Paczkis....
> 
> Any one a WORDLE fan, are you a random guesser or do you have a strategy.... I’m a strategic player and always open with the word ARISE, or some days AROSE.
> 
> Our discussion topic today...are you a dog person or a cat person?
> 
> The cryptic crossword clue today is... A U.S. President or what a French farmer might say about his plot.. _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> Maybe it’s the wine but...why do burgers never look like their ads when you actually get them?


Hello Rp, 
Yes, I am a WORDLE fan, and QUORDLE and OCTORDLE. I'm still trying to intuitively get a 1st guess. I came close about a month ago, but I sabotaged myself by second guessing because the word I first thought of had two same letters. Turns out I was right the first time. 

Interesting pet question. Between those two, I would have to be a dog person, but mainly because I am severely allergic to cats. 
My husband and I were waiting outside the exotic pet vet yesterday (they still have covid protocols going on and this requires everyone to leave their pet in a container in a vestibule and wait to talk to the vet from the vehicle). While we were waiting, we were amusing ourselves by people watching and trying to predict what kind of exotic pet people had. I got it right 3/3 tries. Helps to have spent some time working in a pet store. There really are types of people that seem to go for the same type of pets. I actually would guess myself to be a bird person, and I have had birds in the past, but alas, I am allergic to them too.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hello Rp,
> Yes, I am a WORDLE fan, and QUORDLE and OCTORDLE. I'm still trying to intuitively get a 1st guess. I came close about a month ago, but I sabotaged myself by second guessing because the word I first thought of had two same letters. Turns out I was right the first time.
> 
> Interesting pet question. Between those two, I would have to be a dog person, but mainly because I am severely allergic to cats.
> My husband and I were waiting outside the exotic pet vet yesterday (they still have covid protocols going on and this requires everyone to leave their pet in a container in a vestibule and wait to talk to the vet from the vehicle). While we were waiting, we were amusing ourselves by people watching and trying to predict what kind of exotic pet people had. I got it right 3/3 tries. Helps to have spent some time working in a pet store. There really are types of people that seem to go for the same type of pets. I actually would guess myself to be a bird person, and I have had birds in the past, but alas, I am allergic to them too.


Kim I use a systems approach to WORDLE, so the first word I always use is ARISE, as it contains most vowels in five letter words....sometimes I use AROSE.

As for pets.....I’ve had a bird, cat, babysat my daughter’s Gpig, but I like dogs the most.
I think it’s true what they say that you can pick a persons pet by type.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi TR, how are things? Yes my grandmother was very particular about her pans, my mom….not so much. When first married we got a number of cast iron cookware…as I got older I had to get rid of it as it was toooooooo heavy for everyday use. The only exception though was a cast iron fry pan….can’t beat eggs on a cast iron pan.
> 
> Are things melting out west? We are approaching our Spring weather here…March usually is the start of BBQ weather here…..we usually hit 10c on average….


I still have a few cherished cast iron pans, but I agree, they are way too heavy for everyday use. My wrists can barely manage them. I'm also of the school of thought that they get hand washed - only with light soap, and dried. 

I keep them around for special dishes that really work best in heavy cast iron, such as blackened snapper and corn bread in the oven.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim I use a systems approach to WORDLE, so the first word I always use is ARISE, as it contains most vowels in five letter words....sometimes I use AROSE.
> 
> As for pets.....I’ve had a bird, cat, babysat my daughter’s Gpig, but I like dogs the most.
> I think it’s true what they say that you can pick a persons pet by type.


Yes, I probably would've pegged you as a dog guy. 

Try AUDIO in Wordle.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I still have a few cherished cast iron pans, but I agree, they are way too heavy for everyday use. My wrists can barely manage them. I'm also of the school of thought that they get hand washed - only with light soap, and dried.
> 
> I keep them around for special dishes that really work best in heavy cast iron, such as blackened snapper and corn bread in the oven.


My theory as well. How have you been feeling lately...better and more mobile?


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> Onions and garlic, the start of my breakfast. Absolutely loved how (as groovetube had said) the eggs didn't stick at all to the pan.
> I am okay, and grateful today. Got some physical therapy last week that seems to have helped in my recovery from getting hit by a truck a while ago, and I get to meet up with a friend for a beer for the first time in ages, so I am excited about that. How are you?


Geez, sorry to hear you got it by a truck - hope it wasn't a MAC! Hope your Talons are all okay too.

Onions and garlic are staple foods in this household. I pity those who cannot eat them, and there are surprisingly many.


----------



## KC4

Peterweb said:


> Mint sauce brings up the question of jelly, or mint leaves chopped up in vinegar? I never really liked the jelly.


I enjoy both but prefer the jelly. Both types are among the hard to get items now on most supermarket shelves. Supply chain issues.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> My theory as well. How have you been feeling lately...better and more mobile?


Yes, thanks. I'm much more mobile - just using a solitary crutch now and hoping to switch out to a cane next week. 
Still going hard on the physio exercises.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yes, thanks. I'm much more mobile - just using a solitary crutch now and hoping to switch out to a cane next week.
> Still going hard on the physio exercises.


Good to hear. Say Kim, was it you who was wondering about Murphy Beds…. I saw this and wondered if you had considered this….looks interesting.








STOCKHOLM QUEEN SLEEP CHEST


Transform any room into a bedroom! The Stockholm's textured finish and brushed grey tone give this piece natural versatility, while durable materials ensure it's a fixture in your home throughout the years. Your guests will rest in complete comfort with




www.teppermans.com


----------



## Rps

Happy One Hour Later Tho It’s Not Morning to you.......coffee anyone?


----------



## Rps

I came across a new word the other day.... APTRONYM which is a person’s name which matches their profession ... such as a dentist whose name was Darryl B. Payne or a podiatrist named Dr. R. Foote..... anyone have some contributions.......


----------



## Rps

Approaching brunch time.... thought I’d add something sweet to the menu... Blueberry Swim Biscuits....yummmmm!









Blueberry Butter Swim Biscuits (+Video)


These Blueberry Butter Swim Biscuits are the easiest and best homemade blueberry biscuits. No biscuit cutter needed! Perfect for breakfast!




www.thecountrycook.net


----------



## talonracer

Thanks! No, I wasn't in one of the Talons or I'd have been even more angry. I was in one of my dad's cars at the time and it was totally written off.

Made hashbrowns in the cast iron this weekend. Started with the onions and garlic, then fried the potatoes in it for a while... then put the whole thing in the oven for a bit longer to finish it off.

Heading back to my dad's house soon and will need to figure out what to do with his multiple cast iron pans and grills.





KC4 said:


> Geez, sorry to hear you got it by a truck - hope it wasn't a MAC! Hope your Talons are all okay too.
> 
> Onions and garlic are staple foods in this household. I pity those who cannot eat them, and there are surprisingly many.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, sunny and warming up....will hit 19c this week......
We have fresh BT coffee on with some Blueberry Swim Biscuits. Yum....


----------



## Rps

Well I see things are approaching “ normal”, movies going to full capacity, restaurants open, masks can be removed, baseball is starting and the Leafs lose to Buffalo.....


----------



## talonracer

The mention of biscotti the other day has me craving. I remember how those were all the rage... like 15 years ago or so? Then it seems like we all sort of forgot or moved on, but I could definitely still go for some biscotti... so let's please keep it on the ehMac menu!


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> The mention of biscotti the other day has me craving. I remember how those were all the rage... like 15 years ago or so? Then it seems like we all sort of forgot or moved on, but I could definitely still go for some biscotti... so let's please keep it on the ehMac menu!


TR, when we first moved to Windsor The Tunnel BBQ had a coffee shop where you could get two biscottis and a small coffee for $1.50....and they had ten flavours of biscottis.


----------



## Rps

Saw an interesting film on Netflix last night....The Bombardment......eerily current and disturbing....based on a true incident about British bombers accidentally hitting a girls school in Copenhagen during WWII...... not a film to uplift your spirits but extremely well done and quite engrossing....well worth watching.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> The mention of biscotti the other day has me craving. I remember how those were all the rage... like 15 years ago or so? Then it seems like we all sort of forgot or moved on, but I could definitely still go for some biscotti... so let's please keep it on the ehMac menu!


Just for you TR…. But I like orange chocolate biscotti so I adjust the recipe…









Biscotti


Biscotti are twice-baked Italian cookies. These wonderfully light, crisp, crunchy anise-flavored cookies are perfect for dipping in coffee.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Macfury

Rps said:


> I came across a new word the other day.... APTRONYM which is a person’s name which matches their profession ... such as a dentist whose name was Darryl B. Payne or a podiatrist named Dr. R. Foote..... anyone have some contributions.......


Dr. E Sade, periodontist.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, up early today for some reason..... oh well, we have coffee on any takers?


----------



## Peterweb

Morning Rp. How are you today.

We do not get to sleep in much because of our cats. They start at about 7:15 am, coming into our bedroom and tapping on our heads to remind us that feeding time is 8:00 am. But we love them so we put up with them

So I could use a coffee please.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning Rp. How are you today.
> 
> We do not get to sleep in much because of our cats. They start at about 7:15 am, coming into our bedroom and tapping on our heads to remind us that feeding time is 8:00 am. But we love them so we put up with them
> 
> So I could use a coffee please.


I have some RP Red Eye on the go...... I’ve had cats, but I’m a dog person. Cats are easier to keep tho’, dogs can’t be left alone say for a weekend, cats however probably can be.

It’s movie day today and I’m struggling to find one to see as we’ve seen most ... Batman, Spider-Man, Uncharted, Death on the Nile... May see Scream.

Watched a not bad film on Netflix last night....The Adam Project.... it’s a family fare film, so if you have tweenies it would be a good film for them..... time travel and all.


----------



## Rps

Afternoon all….we have something new in Chez Marc today English Muffin Strawberry Shortcakes. It’s an easy recipe… we cut an English muffin in half and pop them in a toaster. Whip up some whipping cream, nice and fluffy. We then get some strawberries…with just a kiss of lemon… then build your shortcake, bottom of the English muffin, whipped cream, strawberries, more whipped cream, and then top of the English muffin..with just a dollop of whipped cream and strawberries on top….served with our famous medium roast…yum!


----------



## MacDoc

Sounds like I'd wear most of it while munching delightedly


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Sounds like I'd wear most of it while munching delightedly


Was thinking of a lightly rummed whipped cream would be interesting……

MacDoc, what would you think of toasted tortillas slightly coated with cinnamon then spread rummed whipped cream and lemon kissed strawberries and roll them up…..


----------



## talonracer

Thanks for the biscotti recipe, I hope to try it out when I'm back from trying to deal more with my dad's house. It's such a difficult thing for me now - heading home to see my dad was almost always a happy, relaxing time. Now that I'm only going back to clean out his house, I dread it.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Thanks for the biscotti recipe, I hope to try it out when I'm back from trying to deal more with my dad's house. It's such a difficult thing for me now - heading home to see my dad was almost always a happy, relaxing time. Now that I'm only going back to clean out his house, I dread it.


I can understand . My parents moved from my childhood home and moved to Alberta a number of years after I was married and had my own family. Driving back to where I was raised I was saddened to see my childhood home in near ruin condition as it, when sold, was on ground which potentially was to become part of the Hyw 407…. When my father died, and later my mother, I wasn’t in a position to help with the management of their possessions…. This fell to my sister who lived in Alberta. I have mixed feelings on this… our memories are attached to many different things…. the smell of pine at Christmas time, the hearing of a song, even remembering sitting and watching an old tv show…one you may have shared as a family…. and yes…. our parent‘s possessions they bring back memories…. and as hard as it may be… in the end all we have is our memories… it is how our loved ones live forever iwithin ourselves.


----------



## Vexel

✌ Sup guys and gals?


----------



## Rps

Vexel said:


> ✌ Sup guys and gals?


Hello! What’s up on your end Vexel?


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today and getting warmer. We have our famous Medium Roast coffee, with just a kiss of licorice.....and for noshing something simple....a stack of mini pancakes with an assortment of syrups.









80 Unique Pancake Recipes to Try in 2022 - Rainbow Delicious


Unique pancake recipes make the world go round and are a great way to start your morning. From pumpkin oat, to gingerbread, to lemon ricotta pancakes, to rainbow pancakes you are sure to find breakfast pancakes ideas that you will love!




rainbowdelicious.com





Maybe it’s the wine.....but isn’t optimism a little like waiting for your ship to come in when you haven’t sent one out........ discuss among yourselves....

Was watching a YouTube video , it was a live concert of Rush. This made me wonder about 3 piece bands....there have been many great 3 pc’rs out there.... Rush, Grand Funk....and when you add a 3 piece with a singer....Queen, The Who, U2, .....any others you’d like to name...


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> Thanks! No, I wasn't in one of the Talons or I'd have been even more angry. I was in one of my dad's cars at the time and it was totally written off.
> 
> Made hashbrowns in the cast iron this weekend. Started with the onions and garlic, then fried the potatoes in it for a while... then put the whole thing in the oven for a bit longer to finish it off.
> 
> Heading back to my dad's house soon and will need to figure out what to do with his multiple cast iron pans and grills.


Glad to hear you weren't in one of your Talons when you were truck-struck. Not only are the Talons safe, I expect you may not have fared as well in a Talon. Could have been in a way, your Dad looking after you.


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> Dr. E Sade, periodontist.


There's an allergist in town here called. Dr. Doctor. How could he have pursued any other career?


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> Thanks for the biscotti recipe, I hope to try it out when I'm back from trying to deal more with my dad's house. It's such a difficult thing for me now - heading home to see my dad was almost always a happy, relaxing time. Now that I'm only going back to clean out his house, I dread it.


I can relate, cleaning up/out after a loved one has passed is a difficult task. Done it too many times. But maybe you'll find a worthwhile treasure (other than the cast iron gear) . If not, feel good that you've done an important last chore for your Dad... no one better than you to handle and make decisions about his stuff.


----------



## KC4

In other news, I'm pleased to say I've graduated to walking with a cane. Almost back to reasonably full activity.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> In other news, I'm pleased to say I've graduated to walking with a cane. Almost back to reasonably full activity.


Hi Kim, now this is good news.... but now is the time you need to watch yourself...take care.


----------



## Macfury

KC4 said:


> There's an allergist in town here called. Dr. Doctor. How could he have pursued any other career?


Like Jerry Seinfeld says, once you name your kid "jeeves" his future career is sealed.


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> Like Jerry Seinfeld says, once you name your kid "jeeves" his future career is sealed.


Macfury, this is soooooo true....I’ve never known a minister or padre named Butch.......


How are things in your world? Well I hope.


----------



## Rps

BTW...has anyone heard from Patrick....he usually drops in around this time but haven’t heard from him in quite a few days...hope all is well.


----------



## Vexel

Rps said:


> Hello! What’s up on your end Vexel?


Not much:. I was chilling the other day and remembered the great times I had here. Decided to come say hello to everyone and see what’s new.

Nice to see there’s still an active group. ❤


----------



## Vexel

Rps said:


> Hello! What’s up on your end Vexel?


How about yourself?


----------



## Rps

Vexel said:


> Not much:. I was chilling the other day and remembered the great times I had here. Decided to come say hello to everyone and see what’s new.
> 
> Nice to see there’s still an active group. ❤


Hi Vex, like all groups they have their “times” , but I have always found the people here quite friendly..... I’m Rp by the way, glad to see you.


----------



## Rps

Vexel said:


> How about yourself?


We are well here in Windsor....we are opening up more each day as the Covid restrictions are lifted so slooooooowly we are trying to approach normal. That said, we’ve also been lucky as Windsor was a hot bed in Canada. So my days have been looking after my wife Tovah, our dog Guinness...and playing my ukulele.....which I, on occasion, torture people here and of course my neighbours.....LOL


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, now this is good news.... but now is the time you need to watch yourself...take care.


----------



## Rps

Cute!


----------



## Rps

Good Morning all. Will be warm and wet here today....so Happy St. Paddy’s to you all.
In honour of the day we are serving Chocolate Mint Coffee with our famous scones...enjoy.

Takers.....


----------



## Rps

Had some fun last night. I finally got a chance to rent a digital modelling amp from L&M... so I have a Line 6 Spider V MK2 to road test for a month, it’s only 20watts but for practice it’s fine.

These amps heavily rely on support apps, and you can get many many different tones at the turn of a knob or touch of a button..... so....I will now have to think of tone when I am playing .... which is a different animal from just acoustic playing.... let the terrorising begin.


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Shang,

I've been amusing myself stringing along a scammer posing as a friend on Facebook for the past hour. I'm done now (reported to Facebook) but at least that's one hour less this scammer has to scam others. I knew within 2 messages that this person wasn't who she said she was.

Looking forward to hearing the new test amp Rp.

Regarding St. Paddy's day.. I got a different perspective from daughter Kacey who works in the hospitality industry. She dreads it. I thought the hospitality industry would see this day as a boon for business, but apparently it isn't. She advised that this day brings in a lot of customers who aren't big spenders, don't typically have good bar skills (i.e. don't drink until you fall down, don't pester other tables, be respectful of wait staff, and leave a decent tip). She says she has nightmare visions of a sea of loud, obnoxious rowdies with green mouths and no money. She and her staff can't wait for it to be over. She made me laugh when she told me that when people complain that the beer they serve isn't green, she wants to respond with "Grow up!" but of course she doesn't, she just takes it away and puts (a lot) of food colouring in it.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Shang,
> 
> I've been amusing myself stringing along a scammer posing as a friend on Facebook for the past hour. I'm done now (reported to Facebook) but at least that's one hour less this scammer has to scam others. I knew within 2 messages that this person wasn't who she said she was.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing the new test amp Rp.
> 
> Regarding St. Paddy's day.. I got a different perspective from daughter Kacey who works in the hospitality industry. She dreads it. I thought the hospitality industry would see this day as a boon for business, but apparently it isn't. She advised that this day brings in a lot of customers who aren't big spenders, don't typically have good bar skills (i.e. don't drink until you fall down, don't pester other tables, be respectful of wait staff, and leave a decent tip). She says she has nightmare visions of a sea of loud, obnoxious rowdies with green mouths and no money. She and her staff can't wait for it to be over. She made me laugh when she told me that when people complain that the beer they serve isn't green, she wants to respond with "Grow up!" but of course she doesn't, she just takes it away and puts (a lot) of food colouring in it.


Yup, perspective is everything…especially here in North America where the day seems to be about getting rip roaring drunk….this reminds me of the story of three Irish guys were drinking at a bar, after many rounds one suddenly keels over and falls to the floor….Sean turns to the other drinker and states “ that’s what I like about Paddy…… he knows when he has had enough”


----------



## Rps

Well it’s late lunch time…and in honour of St. Paddy’s a cabbage lunch with a Southern touch









Bacon Fried Cabbage


A delicious side dish, this southern Bacon Fried Cabbage is full of flavor, doesn't require many ingredients and is the perfect comfort food!




thecountrycook.net


----------



## Rps

Morning all, a bit cooler here today.... we hit 19c yesterday...talk about Spring ... but we are back to 9c this morning.

We have a new item for you to try today... Creamy Rum Hot Chocolate.... served with our famous Orange Chocolate Biscottis.... enjoy...

As we seem to be approaching BBQ weather..... what’s the first thing you want to grille?


----------



## Rps

I’ve had dates like this.....


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang, 
Rp, the breakfast offerings sound delicious! I’m game! We already took advantage of a chinook weather day and grilled some little steaks a couple days ago. They were quite good!
I have a funny history with steaks. Growing up in the Alberta countryside, there was an abundance of beef and my Dad loved to grill. That’s the good news. 
The bad news is that he always grilled it to extremely well done. So, consequently, I always thought of steaks as dry, burnt leather and didn’t enjoy them.
In my young adult-hood, I couldn’t understand my friends’ enthusiasm for a steak dinner. I’d always pass on the invite, or eat something else.
Since I discovered med-rare, I am now a fan. 

How does everyone prefer their steaks done?


----------



## KC4

Yeah…. Hmmmm. Where IS Patrick? 
I hope all is well with him and his.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang,
> Rp, the breakfast offerings sound delicious! I’m game! We already took advantage of a chinook weather day and grilled some little steaks a couple days ago. They were quite good!
> I have a funny history with steaks. Growing up in the Alberta countryside, there was an abundance of beef and my Dad loved to grill. That’s the good news.
> The bad news is that he always grilled it to extremely well done. So, consequently, I always thought of steaks as dry, burnt leather and didn’t enjoy them.
> In my young adult-hood, I couldn’t understand my friends’ enthusiasm for a steak dinner. I’d always pass on the invite, or eat something else.
> Since I discovered med-rare, I am now a fan.
> 
> How does everyone prefer their steaks done?


Your Dad and I would have go along....I like mine crisp! Now I do make an exception for Teriyaki steak.....


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yeah…. Hmmmm. Where IS Patrick?
> I hope all is well with him and his.


Yeah I hope he is fine as well.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Your Dad and I would have go along....I like mine crisp! Now I do make an exception for Teriyaki steak.....


Ohhh, say it ain’t so Rp!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Ohhh, say it ain’t so Rp!


Kim, try this….








Teriyaki Steak Made With Teriyaki Marinade That's Better Than the Restaurant Version


Skip expensive restaurant teriyaki steak or bottled marinades and make this quick dish at home. Make teriyaki marinade recipe for flank steak, sear and glaze it, then thinly slice for serving.




www.simplyrecipes.com


----------



## Vexel

Rps said:


> We are well here in Windsor....we are opening up more each day as the Covid restrictions are lifted so slooooooowly we are trying to approach normal. That said, we’ve also been lucky as Windsor was a hot bed in Canada. So my days have been looking after my wife Tovah, our dog Guinness...and playing my ukulele.....which I, on occasion, torture people here and of course my neighbours.....LOL


Excellent, doing well here in Nova Scotia as well. Restrictions all gone soon so that’s wonderful. Glad to hear everything is well. 😊


----------



## Rps

Vexel said:


> Excellent, doing well here in Nova Scotia as well. Restrictions all gone soon so that’s wonderful. Glad to hear everything is well. 😊


Vex, that’s good to hear. Where about ( if I may ask ) in Nova Scotia are you?


----------



## Vexel

Rps said:


> Vex, that’s good to hear. Where about ( if I may ask ) in Nova Scotia are you?


I’m in Sydney on Cape Breton Island.


----------



## Rps

Vexel said:


> I’m in Sydney on Cape Breton Island.


Interesting spot. I visited there when I was at St. FX. While the isle is gorgeous....you would think they would have built a bigger cosway.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...coffee on...takers?


----------



## Peterweb

Good morning Rp

Coffee sounds good, as always. Been getting up a little early (for me anyway) for the last 3 days. Have a contractor coming in each day installing a walk-in bathtub. Should be finished today. Going to be therapeutic for wife's arthritis, and my back issues. 

I saw you and Kim wondering about Patrick. I too hope all is well with him. As of this morning, his profile shows he has not connected here for 11 days. Unless some of the older members her have any way of personally contacting him, only time will tell.

Peter


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Good morning Rp
> 
> Coffee sounds good, as always. Been getting up a little early (for me anyway) for the last 3 days. Have a contractor coming in each day installing a walk-in bathtub. Should be finished today. Going to be therapeutic for wife's arthritis, and my back issues.
> 
> I saw you and Kim wondering about Patrick. I too hope all is well with him. As of this morning, his profile shows he has not connected here for 11 days. Unless some of the older members her have any way of personally contacting him, only time will tell.
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter. We have a walk-in shower for Tovah….I’m a bath guy.
hoping all is well with Patrick…hoping he is on holiday somewhere.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, try this….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teriyaki Steak Made With Teriyaki Marinade That's Better Than the Restaurant Version
> 
> 
> Skip expensive restaurant teriyaki steak or bottled marinades and make this quick dish at home. Make teriyaki marinade recipe for flank steak, sear and glaze it, then thinly slice for serving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.simplyrecipes.com


Thanks Rp, That's a good recipe. Too bad that skirt steak is no longer a cheap cut. It's gone the way of chicken wings and now is a "speciality" item. What's next? Beef cheeks? (try these before they too get expensive)


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Thanks Rp, That's a good recipe. Too bad that skirt steak is no longer a cheap cut. It's gone the way of chicken wings and now is a "speciality" item. What's next? Beef cheeks? (try these before they too get expensive)


True that, but I think any thin steak cut will do, just need to marinate it more I think.


----------



## KC4

I'm happily working away in my "garden" today. At this time of year, that means starting seeds indoors. I already have things sprouting which is the equivalent of chicks hatching for me. I'm checking them/fussing over them 3 or 4 times a day...looking to see if anyone is dry, or has newly sprouted, needs a leaf trimmed, etc. 

I resurrected a 25+ year old 3 tier grow-light stand that amazingly still works (needed a few new bulbs) ...so I have lots of room for seedlings and shouldn't have to worry about them getting too leggy due to lack of light. (my newer house windows filter out too much of the required light spectrum for plants). 

The most rewarding are plants/seeds that I've collected and overwintered from last year's garden. Suck it garden centres with your overpriced bedding plants! I've grown my own!


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Hi Peter. We have a walk-in shower for Tovah….I’m a bath guy.
> hoping all is well with Patrick…hoping he is on holiday somewhere.


The shower was plan B. It would have been much less money. But the jets and bubbles will help with our aches and pains.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I'm happily working away in my "garden" today. At this time of year, that means starting seeds indoors. I already have things sprouting which is the equivalent of chicks hatching for me. I'm checking them/fussing over them 3 or 4 times a day...looking to see if anyone is dry, or has newly sprouted, needs a leaf trimmed, etc.
> 
> I resurrected a 25+ year old 3 tier grow-light stand that amazingly still works (needed a few new bulbs) ...so I have lots of room for seedlings and shouldn't have to worry about them getting too leggy due to lack of light. (my newer house windows filter out too much of the required light spectrum for plants).
> 
> The most rewarding are plants/seeds that I've collected and overwintered from last year's garden. Suck it garden centres with your overpriced bedding plants! I've grown my own!


Soooooooo, indica or sativa?


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> The shower was plan B. It would have been much less money. But the jets and bubbles will help with our aches and pains.


I hear that. Would love a spa.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Soooooooo, indica or sativa?


Hahaaa! Neither unfortunately, this year. Maybe next year, depending on my aches and pain level. The ideal spot would be where I grow my tomatoes… and tomatoes win this year. 

This year’s plants: Tomatoes (6 different varieties), Marigold, petunia, tomatillos, lobelia, garlic, alyssum, begonias, dahlias, caladium, geranium, canna and calla lilies are all started.

Yet to start: lettuces ( 2 varieties), kale, yellow beans, snap peas, onions (2 kinds), basil, cilantro, nasturtium, and Swiss chard! 
( I have a community gardening plot to fill too)


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hahaaa! Neither unfortunately, this year. Maybe next year, depending on my aches and pain level. The ideal spot would be where I grow my tomatoes… and tomatoes win this year.
> 
> This year’s plants: Tomatoes (6 different varieties), Marigold, petunia, tomatillos, lobelia, garlic, alyssum, begonias, dahlias, caladium, geranium, canna and calla lilies are all started.
> 
> Yet to start: lettuces ( 2 varieties), kale, yellow beans, snap peas, onions (2 kinds), basil, cilantro, nasturtium, and Swiss chard!
> ( I have a community gardening plot to fill too)


We have some rabbits that live near us, so I was thinking of a raised and screened tomato patch..... love beefstake but may go for some grape tomatoes.


----------



## Rps

Well it’s getting close to HNIC....and I get to see the Leafs play tonight. I mean is there anything better than a beer, the Buds, and pizza. And when you think of pizza....you’ve got to think Windsor...yup...Windsor, and here’s why...



https://www.windsorpubliclibrary.com/?page_id=65172


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> We have some rabbits that live near us, so I was thinking of a raised and screened tomato patch..... love beefstake but may go for some grape tomatoes.


The rabbits around here do not seem to bother my tomatoes (yet), but they do damage other plants. The squirrels will raid my tomato plants Willy nilly, especially once they are approaching ripeness. So, I’ve learned to cover my tomato plants with plastic netting. That typically keeps them out because they can’t stand getting caught in the netting.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> The rabbits around here do not seem to bother my tomatoes (yet), but they do damage other plants. The squirrels will raid my tomato plants Willy nilly, especially once they are approaching ripeness. So, I’ve learned to cover my tomato plants with plastic netting. That typically keeps them out because they can’t stand getting caught in the netting.


We have tree rats as well....was thinking a form of box planter with a mesh cover.... I’ll see what’s available....maybe rain barrels .


----------



## Vexel

Rps said:


> Interesting spot. I visited there when I was at St. FX. While the isle is gorgeous....you would think they would have built a bigger cosway.


The east has no money. 😂
We’re lucky we don’t have to swim. 😜


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> We have some rabbits that live near us, so I was thinking of a raised and screened tomato patch..... love beefstake but may go for some grape tomatoes.


We dabble in the garden. We have 7 raised beds from Home Hardware. Vinyl 4' x 4' x 14". We like to try different thing each year. Various tomatoes, including cherry and grape for our salads. Grew jalapenos a couple of yeas ago and from one plant, we are still using the ones we froze. Carrots, peas, beans, onions, and we tried red cabbage last year. Brussel sprouts worked well for us too. And we like to have one bed with different kinds of lettuce. 

We too have rabbits in the area, and these raised beds seem to work very well. We have watched the rabbits approach the bed with lettuce, sniff a little and move on. It must be something psychological for them as they could easily jump into the bed.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> We dabble in the garden. We have 7 raised beds from Home Hardware. Vinyl 4' x 4' x 14". We like to try different thing each year. Various tomatoes, including cherry and grape for our salads. Grew jalapenos a couple of yeas ago and from one plant, we are still using the ones we froze. Carrots, peas, beans, onions, and we tried red cabbage last year. Brussel sprouts worked well for us too. And we like to have one bed with different kinds of lettuce.
> 
> We too have rabbits in the area, and these raised beds seem to work very well. We have watched the rabbits approach the bed with lettuce, sniff a little and move on. It must be something psychological for them as they could easily jump into the bed.


Peter what I think is a humorous tale. When I lived in Bowmanville we had a neighbour who had a garden and the rabbits would lunch on it….so he decided to make a little garden just for them…they seemed to understand and only ate from their garden leaving his alone. I always thought that funny and yet genius.


----------



## Rps

Coffee on any takers?


----------



## Rps

Vexel said:


> The east has no money. 😂
> We’re lucky we don’t have to swim. 😜


You should declare yourselves as a separate province…I mean you are about the size of P.E.I. in area and population I think…..


----------



## Rps

Quiet today… maybe this will spice things up…a new take on chicken stew just in time for brunch….my prep is minus the onions and garlic of course.






Spicy Chicken and Squash Stew







www.ontario.ca


----------



## KC4

Good day Shang!
Hope all are well… hmm… ongoing absence of Patrick continues to be a concern.
Chicken recipe looks good thanks Rp. Coffee please and thanks!
Back to gardening : I was pleased to see my dahlias sprouting this morning. Extra points because they are overwintered. 
Even though I live quite centrally, we also have frequent coyote and bobcat sightings in our neighbourhood. We are a 10 minute walk to the river and the wildlife enters the city through the river corridor. I have picture of a momma Bob-cat with 3 kittens on my front walk!
I’m guessing these predators roam the streets (typically, but not always after dark) looking for the rabbits and squirrels. I worry about the small pets in the hood. A 6 ft fence is no barrier for a bobcat.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good day Shang!
> Hope all are well… hmm… ongoing absence of Patrick continues to be a concern.
> Chicken recipe looks good thanks Rp. Coffee please and thanks!
> Back to gardening : I was pleased to see my dahlias sprouting this morning. Extra points because they are overwintered.
> Even though I live quite centrally, we also have frequent coyote and bobcat sightings in our neighbourhood. We are a 10 minute walk to the river and the wildlife enters the city through the river corridor. I have picture of a momma Bob-cat with 3 kittens on my front walk!
> I’m guessing these predators roam the streets (typically, but not always after dark) looking for the rabbits and squirrels. I worry about the small pets in the hood. A 6 ft fence is no barrier for a bobcat.


Hi Kim, when I lived in LaSalle, which abuts Windsor we had deer walking under our second storey balcony….Tovah’s service dog would sit out there and watch in fascination as they strolled by. Where I grew up we had wolves walking around, so farmers with live stock were always on guard.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, when I lived in LaSalle, which abuts Windsor we had deer walking under our second storey balcony….Tovah’s service dog would sit out there and watch in fascination as they strolled by. Where I grew up we had wolves walking around, so farmers with live stock were always on guard.


Amazing, in more ways than one. I’m always so impressed with the solid training of most service dogs. If deer were walking near our house, the little grand-doxie would be going ape-spit! 

My cousin raises sheep near Cultus Lake BC. She has 3 Maremma dogs that guard the sheep herd from the many predators in the area, and have been 100% effective.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Amazing, in more ways than one. I’m always so impressed with the solid training of most service dogs. If deer were walking near our house, the little grand-doxie would be going ape-spit!
> 
> My cousin raises sheep near Cultus Lake BC. She has 3 Maremma dogs that guard the sheep herd from the many predators in the area, and have been 100% effective.


Yup, Cruzer was a gentle giant…but that training is why he cost $40K.


----------



## Rps

Hello all, coffee’s on any takers?


----------



## Rps

Life is a constant battle of making hard choices……A&W has $3.99 Teen Burgers on or shall I make this…








Skillet Chicken Teriyaki Recipe - Hillbilly Housewife


Try this simple and frugal teriyaki recipe yourself. You won't want to order takout after you make and taste this. Quick, easy and inexpensive.



www.hillbillyhousewife.com





Hillbilly Housewife is one of my favourite sites for learning how to economise….so Chicken T or A&W for me…. decisions decisions….


----------



## Rps

Maybe I’ll do this one instead…. I would substitute green or red peppers instead of onion and might drop in some ‘shrooms’…..








Begin with raw biscuit dough in casserole. The topping makes it the best dinner ever


Flaky canned biscuit dough make this recipe a snap to pull together. Savory ground beef topped with melting cheese make it irresistible!



cooktopcove.com





But a TexMex version would be great too I think…


----------



## MacDoc

Sniff .....no A&W in Aus so no Teen Burgers and not even a decent root beer.
Their root beer which I love is only available at the liquor store for $2.30 a can.


https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_ER_2000003083_AMD02/a-w-root-beer-355ml



Burgers seem a challenge here and they love putting beetroot on them ...yuck.

However meat pies are the burger analogue and there are some that are wonderful. The Falls Teahouse makes the best I've had so far tho not cheap.









with a swim after in Millaa Millaa Falls










Right out of a Disney movie


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Sniff .....no A&W in Aus so no Teen Burgers and not even a decent root beer.
> Their root beer which I love is only available at the liquor store for $2.30 a can.
> 
> 
> https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_ER_2000003083_AMD02/a-w-root-beer-355ml
> 
> 
> 
> Burgers seem a challenge here and they love putting beetroot on them ...yuck.
> 
> However meat pies are the burger analogue and there are some that are wonderful. The Falls Teahouse makes the best I've had so far tho not cheap.
> View attachment 94606
> 
> 
> with a swim after in Millaa Millaa Falls
> 
> View attachment 94607
> 
> 
> Right out of a Disney movie


Hi MacDoc, at least they have Root Beer…. While we have many burger places here from which to choose, my favourite is this place.. www.whamburg.ca But for under 4 bucks a Teen is hard to beat.


----------



## MacDoc

$2.30 a can is way above my pay grade. We always made late night treks for double teen deals and Onion Rings tho the onion rings at Hungry Jacks here are good.
However they upped the price from $2 to 2.99 so too much. HJ IS Burger King ...they could not get the name initially and when they could HJ had taken hold so they left well enough alone and it feels more "home grown" that BK ....many AUs not all that fond of Yanks and are very apologetic if they confuse my Canuck accent with a Yank version.
The 4.25 McMuffin is good value.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> $2.30 a can is way above my pay grade. We always made late night treks for double teen deals and Onion Rings tho the onion rings at Hungry Jacks here are good.
> However they upped the price from $2 to 2.99 so too much. HJ IS Burger King ...they could not get the name initially and when they could HJ had taken hold so they left well enough alone and it feels more "home grown" that BK ....many AUs not all that fond of Yanks and are very apologetic if they confuse my Canuck accent with a Yank version.
> The 4.25 McMuffin is good value.
> View attachment 94608


Those prices don't seem to far off ours here…but it is the % of take home pay that counts…how many hours does it take to buy a Big Mac or Whopper…. Here we used to be able to buy burgers by the pound at some of our burger joints.
now these are burgers...








2020’s Must-Try Burgers In and Around Windsor, Ontario


From a Windsor pizza inspired burger to a whopping 16oz of glorious meat patties, our must try list has anything but your average burger.




www.windsoreats.com


----------



## Rps

Morning all...grey and cool today as we will hit 6c...with a chance of rain.

We have a nice light roast today...a Chocolate Mint coffee with waffles to nosh on.

It’s movie day today as I am planning on seeing The Outfit...

Question for you...as we are in “award season”.... anyone watch award shows.... Grammys, Oscars, CMA, Junos, ........ is it me or are these “entertainers” the most boring people on tv?


----------



## Rps

Anyone heard from Patrick? Haven’t heard from him in a while...hoping things are okay.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Anyone heard from Patrick? Haven’t heard from him in a while...hoping things are okay.


I’ve been wondering myself.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> I’ve been wondering myself.


You still on March Break, I know it varies from province to province, how are things?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> You still on March Break, I know it varies from province to province, how are things?


Our March break starts this Friday. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Peterweb

Good Afternoon Shang.

Rp, if the chocolate mint coffee is still available, I would be up for one.

Just inaugurated our new walk in tub. WOW! Combination of air and water jets and I came out feeling like I just had a full body massage. It was not an inexpensive upgrade, but if you are worth it, it is great.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Good Afternoon Shang.
> 
> Rp, if the chocolate mint coffee is still available, I would be up for one.
> 
> Just inaugurated our new walk in tub. WOW! Combination of air and water jets and I came out feeling like I just had a full body massage. It was not an inexpensive upgrade, but if you are worth it, it is great.


Yeah I’d love one of those…I’m kind of a hot tub guy anyway….one of these would be fabulous……


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> Our March break starts this Friday. Looking forward to it!


Is it late this year or is this the normal time in Alberta? Doing anything special or just chillin’


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Is it late this year or is this the normal time in Alberta? Doing anything special or just chillin’


Always the last week of March out here.


----------



## MacDoc

Season is cooling a bit here...top of 30 today and a gorgeous day.
Just a sweet day for a ride up the James Cook Highway.. 120 km loop - sat and worked at my fav picnic table I pull the bike up to then coffee and croissant at Origins. Lovely ride home along the Pacific and a bit more awake. Had fun.









*ORIGIN ESPRESSO, Port Douglas - Updated 2022 Restaurant Reviews, Photos & Phone Number - Tripadvisor*
Origin Espresso, Port Douglas: See 638 unbiased reviews of Origin Espresso, rated 4.5 of 5 on Tripadvisor and ranked #6 of 79 restaurants in Port Douglas.







www.tripadvisor.com.au

Gorgeous spiders above the picnic table









couple of ibis aka bin chickens in Aus poking in the leaf litter. I'm sure the Egyptian pantheon are spinning in their tombs at the sacrilege.









Sun is wicked ...half hour moving gravel to our redone bin platform and I'm soaked

*Max UV Today*
*12.4* Extreme
Extreme risk of harm from unprotected Sun exposure. Alert in effect for *7 hours*between *9am–4pm.*


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Season is cooling a bit here...top of 30 today and a gorgeous day.
> Just a sweet day for a ride up the James Cook Highway.. 120 km loop - sat and worked at my fav picnic table I pull the bike up to then coffee and croissant at Origins. Lovely ride home along the Pacific and a bit more awake. Had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ORIGIN ESPRESSO, Port Douglas - Updated 2022 Restaurant Reviews, Photos & Phone Number - Tripadvisor*
> Origin Espresso, Port Douglas: See 638 unbiased reviews of Origin Espresso, rated 4.5 of 5 on Tripadvisor and ranked #6 of 79 restaurants in Port Douglas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tripadvisor.com.au
> 
> Gorgeous spiders above the picnic table
> View attachment 94610
> 
> 
> couple of ibis aka bin chickens in Aus poking in the leaf litter. I'm sure the Egyptian pantheon are spinning in their tombs at the sacrilege.
> View attachment 94609
> 
> 
> Sun is wicked ...half hour moving gravel to our redone bin platform and I'm soaked
> 
> *Max UV Today*
> *12.4* Extreme
> Extreme risk of harm from unprotected Sun exposure. Alert in effect for *7 hours*between *9am–4pm.*
> View attachment 94611


Nice pics MacDoc..... since I’m an arachnophobic I tend to not think of spiders as gorgeous.
I’d take 30c as cool.......


----------



## Rps

Morning all...rainy and a high of 8c with thunderstorms....poor Guinness.

We have famous Medium Roast on today with breakfast burritos to nosh on.

I saw The Outfit yesterday....great movie. Not doing spoilers here .... it is a gangster movie...extremely well written and superbly acted.....not a weak spot anywhere. Running at just over two hours I couldn’t think of any spot to leave on the cutting room floor....but it is not an action movie....so if you are into Batman and Spider-Man type movies you might not like this one. The only thing that spoiled it was the two people sitting near us who would not shut up during the film....their running commentary was indeed distracting. But we bit our lip and sat through it. This reminds me of the time many many years ago we were seeing Jurassic Park and two people sitting directly behind us were constantly chattering about whether this or that was correct.....finally when the movie ended I turned to them and said “you must be teachers” and they were indeed teachers and asked how I knew...”because you wouldn’t shut the f**kup” I said ..........wish I had a line like that last night.


----------



## MacDoc

b movie of the century - for your amusement 



 amazon

Off for a German food nosh in Kuranda in an hour or so








GERMAN TUCKER KURANDA - Updated 2022 Restaurant Reviews, Photos & Phone Number - Tripadvisor


German Tucker Kuranda, Kuranda: See 261 unbiased reviews of German Tucker Kuranda, rated 4.5 of 5 on Tripadvisor and ranked #3 of 36 restaurants in Kuranda.




www.tripadvisor.com.au





Nice ride up the range and I get locals pricing.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> b movie of the century - for your amusement
> 
> 
> 
> amazon
> 
> Off for a German food nosh in Kuranda in an hour or so
> http://[URL]https://www.tripadvisor...German_Tucker_Kuranda-Kuranda_Queensland.html[/URL]
> 
> Nice ride up the range and I get locals pricing.
> 
> View attachment 94613


Okay I’ve got to find this movie........and a 6 pack.


----------



## Rps

Morning all...looks like the app is doing something weird here...oh well....coffee’s on.
Anyone hate bread tabs... I used them as teaching aids...but check this out

Here are 11 other uses for these handy (and free) little pieces of plastic:

Use as a makeshift bookmark so you don’t lose your page.
Clip matching socks together before washing or placing in drawers.
Label computer, cable and other electrical cords.
Keep earbud headphone cords untangled.
Stick beneath the end of tape to mark the end of the roll.
Help attach strands of lights to tree branches.
Use as markers in your herb or flower garden to label plants.
Last-minute wine glass charms—put your guests’ initials on them and clip on to glass stems.
Use to label spare keys so you know what they unlock.
Hold broken flip-flops in place from the bottom.
Use to scratch lottery tickets


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sure is quiet around here…


----------



## Rps

Morning all....we actually have snow this morning...but it should be gone in the afternoon.
So...in keeping with the colder weather we have our famous Rummed Hot Chocolate on this morning with warm Bran Muffins to nosh on.

Well it’s my most hated time of year.....Tax Time....not against paying taxes but getting all the receipts and forms together....I’m a flat taxer...I would be happy to pay a flat rate no deductions........many might disagree.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....coffee’s on and we have baked treats for you. We are a bit cool here, had some snow yesterday but it’s gone now.

Busy day today get taxes ready and some appointments and some shopping....take care everyone.


----------



## Rps

My wife left me a note....


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang, 

I hope all are well...still wondering about Patrick...Hmmm. 

I've been busy with preparing for and overseeing the new Murphy bed installation. So far so good. Will post photos when complete. Also fussing over all my little seedlings. Many have sprouted. Wheeee! 

Yup - tax season (weak yay).... Yes, I agree Rp, the preparing to start the tax return process is almost as painful as paying it.


----------



## KC4

Freddie_Biff said:


> Our March break starts this Friday. Looking forward to it!


Happy March Break! Ours here is almost over.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang,
> 
> I hope all are well...still wondering about Patrick...Hmmm.
> 
> I've been busy with preparing for and overseeing the new Murphy bed installation. So far so good. Will post photos when complete. Also fussing over all my little seedlings. Many have sprouted. Wheeee!
> 
> Yup - tax season (weak yay).... Yes, I agree Rp, the preparing to start the tax return process is almost as painful as paying it.


Hi Kim, will be interested in how the Murphy bed looks. 
Yup, signs of Spring are emerging... saw my first Robin, Baseball is starting, Leafs losing to Montreal...the world is unfolding as it should.

I’ve been amp hunting and have it down to two...the Fender Mustang GTX and this one...









Line 6 - Spider Jam


Line 6 - Spider Jam




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A bit cold here today so we have our Rum Flavoured Coffee on....it’s as bracing as talking about Jada Pinkett Smith’s hair....a real slap in the face in the morning to wake one up.

Takers........


----------



## Peterweb

Morning Rp

I'll take one of those. The coffee, not the hair do. Little chilly here this morning. -14 C and windy with a light blowing snow. Forecast for +15 on Thursday, then back to +5 for the next few days.

Are there no long time members that had personal contact with Patrick that could try to contact him. Hope all is well and he just went on a holiday.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning Rp
> 
> I'll take one of those. The coffee, not the hair do. Little chilly here this morning. -14 C and windy with a light blowing snow. Forecast for +15 on Thursday, then back to +5 for the next few days.
> 
> Are there no long time members that had personal contact with Patrick that could try to contact him. Hope all is well and he just went on a holiday.


Morning Peter, coffee coming up. I was wondering that myself about Patrick…hoping he is well….one of the issues with forums such as this is that ”forum-friends” are often not friends but merely acquaintances…..and we do have anonymity in our log-ins and sign ups. Sadly we can easily loose touch with members when they do not log in.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Morning all. A bit cold here today so we have our Rum Flavoured Coffee on....it’s as bracing as talking about Jada Pinkett Smith’s hair....a real slap in the face in the morning to wake one up.
> 
> Takers........


I used to really admire Will Smith. Now, I am reconsidering this. 
What he did (IMO) was so wrong in many ways.
1. Chris Rock is a professional comedian. 
2. I can’t think of anything more arrogant than thinking it was okay to sucker slap anyone, let alone while they are doing their job, live on worldwide TV.
3. If I was Jada, I would be more offended by my husband thinking and behaving like I did not have the wits to defend myself. 
4.It would have been 100 times more classier and effective for Jada to take Chris Rock aside after the show and explain her challenge with regard to alopecia…. Then Chris probably would have sincerely regretted his comment.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I used to really admire Will Smith. Now, I am reconsidering this.
> What he did (IMO) was so wrong in many ways.
> 1. Chris Rock is a professional comedian.
> 2. I can’t think of anything more arrogant than thinking it was okay to sucker slap anyone, let alone while they are doing their job, live on worldwide TV.
> 3. If I was Jada, I would be more offended by my husband thinking and behaving like I did not have the wits to defend myself.
> 4.It would have been 100 times more classier and effective for Jada to take Chris Rock aside after the show and explain her challenge with regard to alopecia…. Then Chris probably would have sincerely regretted his comment.


Hi Kim, I somewhat agree... firstly, it takes away from the intent of the programme which is highlighting motion picture achievements.... secondly... who cares! It’s not like these people who are worshipped and that worshipping inculcates into their being are of the real world.... hate to be critical here but my spidey sense is tingling on this...... all in all the slap got more coverage than the actual programme..... the Oscars have been a dreadful show to watch for years.... how ironic is that. If, indeed, Chris Rock actually insulted Jada... then I agree with your statement....but there is more to this than meets the eye here and it did indeed tarnish some notable achievements....... like women winning for directing and producing.....traditionally a male dominated field.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Hi Kim, I somewhat agree... firstly, it takes away from the intent of the programme which is highlighting motion picture achievements.... secondly... who cares! It’s not like these people who are worshipped and that worshipping inculcates into their being are of the real world.... hate to be critical here but my spidey sense is tingling on this...... all in all the slap got more coverage than the actual programme..... the Oscars have been a dreadful show to watch for years.... how ironic is that. If, indeed, Chris Rock actually insulted Jada... then I agree with your statement....but there is more to this than meets the eye here and it did indeed tarnish some notable achievements....... like women winning for directing and producing.....traditionally a male dominated field.


Yes, you have a point that it may have been be a publicity stunt, but then, at whose expense?


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yes, you have a point that it may have been be a publicity stunt, but then, at whose expense?


Don’t know Kim but I would bet there is more to come on this. On a more germane note I’m glad CODA won, I thought it was a wonderful film without a weakness anywhere.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Don’t know Kim but I would bet there is more to come on this. On a more germane note I’m glad CODA won, I thought it was a wonderful film without a weakness anywhere.


I haven’t yet, but I want to see CODA. I am glad it won too, and likewise for best supporting actor.


----------



## KC4

And while I’m on the topic, I thought female comedian Regina Hall’s Covid protocol stating she was going to swab male actors’ throats with her tongue and then actually physically patting them down on stage was incredibly cringeworthy and inappropriate too.
Why is Hollywood laughing at this? Weren’t they all in an uproar not that long ago about this type of thing being done to women ? Lawsuits were flying. People lost their jobs and their reputations over it.


----------



## MacDoc

Certainly not a stunt - that was a hard slap tho open handed so he retained that control.
I generally don't like stand up comedy these days and alot of it is based on harm to others and and no truer than this episode. They already had a history and Rock was being an asshole.
I can do with the likes of Steve Martinand at times Johnny Carson but someof the stuff these days is just horrid and mean......which this was. Making fun of a disability is beyond the pale...you could see Jada's negative reaction and Will triggered of that..... like making a joke about dwarf tossing if Peter Dinklage was up for an award.
Will was likely tight as a drum over the pending Oscar too.

Certainly glad Coda won....well deserved and Belfast was astonishing. Back to the late 30s early 40s B&W era and culminating in Best Years of Our Lives.
The kid deserved an Oscar and so did Judi Dench tho she's got enough hardware.
Brilliant cinematography ..my childhood in a poorer working class family post war saw many echoes in the film. Mobs of kids running in and out making mischief and even some of the toys.and while there were the underlying religious tensions nothing like N Ireland.21


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> And while I’m on the topic, I thought female comedian Regina Hall’s Covid protocol stating she was going to swab male actors’ throats with her tongue and then actually physically patting them down on stage was incredibly cringeworthy and inappropriate too.
> Why is Hollywood laughing at this? Weren’t they all in an uproar not that long ago about this type of thing being done to women ? Lawsuits were flying. People lost their jobs and their reputations over it.


The double standard rules…. I agree it is hypocritical….what is really “funny” was Rock’s targeting Jada and Will a few years ago was much more brutal than the highly sanitised joke he told the other night.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> qwq1qwCertainly not a stunt - that was a hard slap tho open handed so he retained that control.
> I generally don't like stand up comedy these days and alot of it is based on harm to others and and no truer than this episode. They already had a history and Rock was being an asshole.
> I can do with the likes of Steve Martinand at times Johnny Carson but someof the stuff these days is just horrid and mean......which this was. Making fun of a disability is beyond the pale...you could see Jada's negative reaction and Will triggered of that..... like making a joke about dwarf tossing if Peter Dinklage was up for an award.
> Will was likely tight as a drum over the pending Oscar too.
> 
> Certainly glad Coda won....well deserved and Belfast was astonishing. Back to the late 30s early 40s B&W era and culminating in Best Years of Our Lives.
> The kid deserved an Oscar and so did Judi Dench tho she's got enough hardware.
> Brilliant cinematography ..my childhood in a poorer working class family post war saw many echoes in the film. Mobs of kids running in and out making mischief and even some of the toys.and while there were the underlying religious tensions nothing like N Ireland.21


I haven’t seen Belfast…hope to…


----------



## Rps

Morning all… sunny here and cold…. We have Raspberry Truffle Coffee on with scones so enjoy.


----------



## MacDoc

Had a feed of scones yesterday with local Nerada tea and local forest fruits jam plus cream from Mungali Biodynamic Dairy on fresh scones. 








Did not sleep well so was riding cautiously up the Gillies with zilch traffic and lazed at the lake. Home by two then napped then watched Hidden Figures.


https://www.lakebarrine.com.au


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Had a feed of scones yesterday with local Nerada tea and local forest fruits jam plus cream from Mungali Biodynamic Dairy on fresh scones.
> View attachment 94615
> 
> Did not sleep well so was riding cautiously up the Gillies with zilch traffic and lazed at the lake. Home by two then napped then watched Hidden Figures.
> 
> 
> https://www.lakebarrine.com.au


Man that sounds like a great day. I’ve never been a fan of cycles...not since the one I was on as a passenger hit a mail box on a country road....was picking gravel bits out of my self for a few days....ouch! I always thought I’d like a Smart car...closest thing I’d get to a bike....but I can see the attraction with them. My wife loves them....she had her licence for a number of years.


----------



## KC4

Good Day! 
The scones look and sound delicious! 

Back at the basement organizing/development task today - glad to be getting this moving forward after planning it in my head for years. 

I'm not sure that I would feel comfortable in a Smart Car... I know they were extremely popular awhile back, but I don't see as many around now. I think the harsh winters here simply make them impractical. With gasoline prices soaring, they may have a resurgence in popularity.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day!
> The scones look and sound delicious!
> 
> Back at the basement organizing/development task today - glad to be getting this moving forward after planning it in my head for years.
> 
> I'm not sure that I would feel comfortable in a Smart Car... I know they were extremely popular awhile back, but I don't see as many around now. I think the harsh winters here simply make them impractical. With gasoline prices soaring, they may have a resurgence in popularity.


Hi Kim, they changed the Smart a number of times....what did them in was the move from Diesel to gas....then to fully electric....and they had a quiet death here...but would love one as an alternative to a bike....drove an electric one a few years back...was quite fun....but alas after putting billions into them they didn’t catch on here....

I have my hap-hazard office downstairs so I’m in the process of organising that. I have all my teaching stuff down there....time to dump it I think....hard to rid myself of that stuff.

I’m up dating my disaster book....which is the stuff our executor or the spouse survivor needs to know and do....man that is a job.... but it needs to be done. I building a tick off system to help my daughter who will be our executor. Biggest issue is “the stuff” ....the possessions we hold dear won’t be held in that regard by our kids I fear...but that’s life..... so to speak.

On a more spritely note, how are you feeling....mobility getting more natural now?


----------



## KC4

Ah, thanks for the explanation of what happened to the Smarts. 

I know about that "hard to part with stuff." I have a couple of bins of old photography and art magazines, that I've been telling myself I want to review someday... well it's been 20+ years for some editions, and I haven't yet. They went into the recycle/donate to school (to cut up and make art with) pile. 

Yes, Thanks for the reminder - it's time we updated our "disaster book" around here too. It's something like tax returns - unpleasant to do, but feels good once it's done. 

I'm walking mostly aid-free, thanks, but will take a cane for longer trips. Knee feels pretty good - still have physio work to do, but overall, I'm quite pleased.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Ah, thanks for the explanation of what happened to the Smarts.
> 
> I know about that "hard to part with stuff." I have a couple of bins of old photography and art magazines, that I've been telling myself I want to review someday... well it's been 20+ years for some editions, and I haven't yet. They went into the recycle/donate to school (to cut up and make art with) pile.
> 
> Yes, Thanks for the reminder - it's time we updated our "disaster book" around here too. It's something like tax returns - unpleasant to do, but feels good once it's done.
> 
> I'm walking mostly aid-free, thanks, but will take a cane for longer trips. Knee feels pretty good - still have physio work to do, but overall, I'm quite pleased.


Warmer weather and no ice will help I’m sure.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Warmer weather and no ice will help I’m sure.


Yeah, well, about that. We got a few inches of snow here last night. Hope it melts off soon.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yeah, well, about that. We got a few inches of snow here last night. Hope it melts off soon.


Yup, nice to see snow go......


----------



## Rps

Good morning all....dull here in Windsor today, and we had a bit of freezing rain last night.
I have an interesting coffee for you to try today by Foster....Banana Banana Coffee.
Sounds yuk but the banana taste is very very subtle and quite nice....I’m thinking served with fruit and cream waffles is the order of the day.

I’ve been working on a list of One-Chord songs for the ukulele group I belong to....believe it or not there are a lot of them out there.

Still no sign of Patrick....hoping he is well, as I do for you...take care.


----------



## KC4

Mmmmm. I do love the Banana Foster dessert!.... I'd at least try the coffee. And i'll be happy to devour fruit and cream waffles any day!

Hard to believe that there are so many one chord songs...but what a great way to get new players started. 

Nice warm day here today, but snow is coming tomorrow....so today...we grill! Might try your Teriyaki steak recipe Rp.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Mmmmm. I do love the Banana Foster dessert!.... I'd at least try the coffee. And i'll be happy to devour fruit and cream waffles any day!
> 
> Hard to believe that there are so many one chord songs...but what a great way to get new players started.
> 
> Nice warm day here today, but snow is coming tomorrow....so today...we grill! Might try your Teriyaki steak recipe Rp.


Hi Kim, I love the banana coffee, what a surprise it was...I’m ordering more.
Yes one chorders certainly can help develop skill levels ( I know once an educator always an educator ) the first arrangement I’m setting up is Drifter’s Escape by Bob Dylan...you will see it in the Windsor Uke Circle site soon.

As for beef dinner , yum.... served with small roast potatoes, Brussels sprouts, or broccoli yum yum.


----------



## 18m2

Rps said:


> Still no sign of Patrick....hoping he is well, as I do for you...take care.


Patrick has been in hospital for the past couple of weeks. His wife was not sure when he will be allowed to come home. I do not know exactly the reason for his stay in the hospital but it's fair to say his health is not very good.


----------



## KC4

18m2 said:


> Patrick has been in hospital for the past couple of weeks. His wife was not sure when he will be allowed to come home. I do not know exactly the reason for his stay in the hospital but it's fair to say his health is not very good.


Thanks for the update 18m2. Here’s wishing Patrick a speedy recovery.


----------



## Vader101

Sorry to hear about Patrick. I hope he fully recovers soon. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Rps

18m2 said:


> Patrick has been in hospital for the past couple of weeks. His wife was not sure when he will be allowed to come home. I do not know exactly the reason for his stay in the hospital but it's fair to say his health is not very good.


Very much appreciate the update, thanks very much.....hope he recovers and will be well.


----------



## Peterweb

18m2 said:


> Patrick has been in hospital for the past couple of weeks. His wife was not sure when he will be allowed to come home. I do not know exactly the reason for his stay in the hospital but it's fair to say his health is not very good.


Thanks for the update. Thoughts and prayers are with Patrick and his family.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> As for beef dinner , yum.... served with small roast potatoes, Brussels sprouts, or broccoli yum yum.


I tried your recipe last night Rp, with success, thanks.
I didn’t have the time to marinate flank or skirt steak, so I purchased beef ribs, cut Korean style.
Served with glass noodles and a Savoy cabbage, onion and mushroom mix stir-fry, with a sprinkle of black sesame seeds:


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I tried your recipe last night Rp, with success, thanks.
> I didn’t have the time to marinate flank or skirt steak, so I purchased beef ribs, cut Korean style.
> Served with glass noodles and a Savoy cabbage, onion and mushroom mix stir-fry, with a sprinkle of black sesame seeds:
> View attachment 94616


Now I hat certainly looks restaurant quality Kim....left overs?

Got a desert for you....








Banana Split Sundae Cake


All the fabulous flavours of a scrumptious sundae in an easy dump cake you can stir together! Recipe by Tablespoon.com.



www.lifemadedelicious.ca


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Now I hat certainly looks restaurant quality Kim....left overs?
> 
> Got a desert for you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Split Sundae Cake
> 
> 
> All the fabulous flavours of a scrumptious sundae in an easy dump cake you can stir together! Recipe by Tablespoon.com.
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifemadedelicious.ca


Mmmm. That dessert looks good. I may be tempted to add a little rum to the mix.

Yes, we get to enjoy leftovers tonight. I typically cook enough for us to have at least one other meal. When I do a soup or a stew, typically 3 three or more meals, because soups and stews typically “ grow” as I’m cooking. When I create a big batch of something, I typically freeze a portion right away.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Mmmm. That dessert looks good. I may be tempted to add a little rum to the mix.
> 
> Yes, we get to enjoy leftovers tonight. I typically cook enough for us to have at least one other meal. When I do a soup or a stew, typically 3 three or more meals, because soups and stews typically “ grow” as I’m cooking. When I create a big batch of something, I typically freeze a portion right away.


Kim, rum would be a nice “add”....similar to when I make a pot roast....about 4 days worth of meals for Tovah and I . Of course Guinness loves when I make pot roast........


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim, rum would be a nice “add”....similar to when I make a pot roast....about 4 days worth of meals for Tovah and I . Of course Guinness loves when I make pot roast........


I’m sure the smell of a pot roast cooking would be very tantalizing for Guinness. When we have our grand-Doxie staying with us, he is VERY interested in what I am cooking in the kitchen, and I see his nose sampling the air frequently.
We are careful never to feed him from our plates, but I typically will mix a small amount of broth, drippings or juice of whatever I’m cooking into his dry kibble so he too can have a taste of what he has been smelling all day.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I’m sure the smell of a pot roast cooking would be very tantalizing for Guinness. When we have our grand-Doxie staying with us, he is VERY interested in what I am cooking in the kitchen, and I see his nose sampling the air frequently.
> We are careful never to feed him from our plates, but I typically will mix a small amount of broth, drippings or juice of whatever I’m cooking into his dry kibble so he too can have a taste of what he has been smelling all day.


We do something similar for Guinness. I watch his diet carefully but he does get a “share”. We put some of what we are eating on a paper plate and dump what is left of his kibble on top. He knows that that is the end of dinner time for us and he then eats what’s left on his plate.


----------



## MacDoc

Maple our Heinz 57 is an oink and now on a bit of food restriction. She loves getting the oil from smoked oysters on her mix of dry and wet food. She seems okay with the once a day switch from twice but sure hangs around for bread ends etc. At least this shot her bum is not on my pillow ..spoiled mutt.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Maple our Heinz 57 is an oink and now on a bit of food restriction. She loves getting the oil from smoked oysters on her mix of dry and wet food. She seems okay with the once a day switch from twice but sure hangs around for bread ends etc. At least this shot her bum is not on my pillow ..spoiled mutt.
> View attachment 94617


She looks large…60 pound?


----------



## MacDoc

30-33 kg according to partner at guess and she packs a wallop when she gets motoring. Hurt partners knee and knocked a friend over at the dog park ( some injury - torn ligaments ) purely being boisterous. She's ex-bush dog with lots of scars from scraps. Well taken care of now but spoiled with treats.
Couldn't get near here with a wet cloth when we got her let alone a swim ( or bath ) ...finally she just had to join in with the other dogs.























Won't chase toys in the house any more but loves her trips to the dog park at Goomboora.








Goomboora Park for Dogs - Pet Friendly Accommodation


Goomboora Park is set in a beautiful natural landscape with wide open spaces for dogs to run free and a forested area next to a creek for swimming.




pet-friendlyaccommodation.com.au











Dr G would have loved this shot. 








No risk at Goomboora as fresh water creek but beaches can be a risk,








*ABC Far North *
5 April 2017 ·
Melissa Horton’s family dog Rusty, a one-year-old purebred Kelpie, was taken by a crocodile at the family property at Belvedere, just five kms north of Innisfail. It's the third such attack in recent weeks.
Crocs are smart and will stalk people and pets in places they think a meal might walk their way.
North of the Daintree you take your life in your hand swimming even waist deep water after dark....and even in daylight. There are lots 4-5m crocs in the creeks and they cruise off shore in a meter of water.








There are nicer critters about - so many varieties of sun lizards and adapted to their environment in colouration.








and pelicans are slow enough enough for my slow camera.


----------



## Rps

Lovely pics MacDoc.....I’ve always been a “pool” guy when it comes to swimming.
So you in Fall now? What type of temps do you normally get....or are you a three season country? We used to get a Spring here...I mean a real Spring...now it’s just a day or to then plops into Summer.


----------



## Rps

Approaching lunch time .... so here is a little different take on pizza









Roasted Butternut Squash Pizza


Toss this easy meal in the slow cooker before work and it will be ready to eat when you arrive home. Recipe by Tablespoon.com.



www.lifemadedelicious.ca


----------



## MacDoc

End of summer ...still hot ...33 today. Not getting enough rain. Two seasons here - The Wet and The Dry. 9 months are glorious, 3 months miserable hot and wet tho not so much this year.








What to Expect: Far North Queensland Wet Season


Ideas of things to do and what to expect when visiting Far North Queensland in the wet season. Spoiler: it's absolutely still worth visiting!




offtracktravel.ca





Further North many roads and highways are closed by flooding.

Of course Aus is huge so think Cuba to Ontario as temperature and seasons - we're Cuba, Snowy Mountains = Mount Tremblant but thousands of KM south from us.

Going to see the penguins at Philip Island in Sept...will be chilly.








Visit Phillip Island - Official Tourism Website


Phillip Island is 90 minutes from Melbourne and offers unique wildlife experiences including the penguin parade, beaches, attractions & eateries.




www.visitphillipisland.com.au





Staying here ...4 days without internet ( tho the town has ) and do some whale watching

PERLUBIE SEA (AU$206): 2022 Prices & Reviews (Streaky Bay) - Photos of Villa - Tripadvisor






Whale Watching Cruises, Seafood Tours & Island Hopping Camping Expeditions on the Eyre Peninsula, South Australia.


Whale Watching Cruises, Seafood Tours & Island Hopping Camping Expeditions on the Eyre Peninsula of South Australia.



www.epcruises.com.au





Very like Cape Breton.

This should bring a chuckle








Sixteen weird road signs you could only see in Australia


Traveller's epic 40,000km road trip reveals some of our more unusual road signs and warnings.




www.traveller.com.au


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> End of summer ...still hot ...33 today. Not getting enough rain. Two seasons here - The Wet and The Dry. 9 months are glorious, 3 months miserable hot and wet tho not so much this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What to Expect: Far North Queensland Wet Season
> 
> 
> Ideas of things to do and what to expect when visiting Far North Queensland in the wet season. Spoiler: it's absolutely still worth visiting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offtracktravel.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further North many roads and highways are closed by flooding.
> 
> Of course Aus is huge so think Cuba to Ontario as temperature and seasons - we're Cuba, Snowy Mountains = Mount Tremblant but thousands of KM south from us.
> 
> Going to see the penguins at Philip Island in Sept...will be chilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Phillip Island - Official Tourism Website
> 
> 
> Phillip Island is 90 minutes from Melbourne and offers unique wildlife experiences including the penguin parade, beaches, attractions & eateries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.visitphillipisland.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying here ...4 days without internet ( tho the town has ) and do some whale watching
> 
> PERLUBIE SEA (AU$206): 2022 Prices & Reviews (Streaky Bay) - Photos of Villa - Tripadvisor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whale Watching Cruises, Seafood Tours & Island Hopping Camping Expeditions on the Eyre Peninsula, South Australia.
> 
> 
> Whale Watching Cruises, Seafood Tours & Island Hopping Camping Expeditions on the Eyre Peninsula of South Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> www.epcruises.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very like Cape Breton.
> 
> This should bring a chuckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixteen weird road signs you could only see in Australia
> 
> 
> Traveller's epic 40,000km road trip reveals some of our more unusual road signs and warnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.traveller.com.au


Gotta love the road signs...........


----------



## KC4

Good morning Shang gang, 
Love most of your photos MacDoc, except for the distressing one I now regret zooming in on. That one might haunt me for awhile. Eeesh.

Another great day of putzing around the house for me. ( I love it when I have nothing on my schedule and can do as I please) I feel like baking, which I haven’t done in a couple of months. We’ll see what appears later.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good morning Shang gang,
> Love most of your photos MacDoc, except for the distressing one I now regret zooming in on. That one might haunt me for awhile. Eeesh.
> 
> Another great day of putzing around the house for me. ( I love it when I have nothing on my schedule and can do as I please) I feel like baking, which I haven’t done in a couple of months. We’ll see what appears later.


Yum baking!


----------



## Rps

Morning all...coffee’s on any takers?


----------



## talonracer

Oh, yes please!
I'm still at my dad's house where it snowed for a few hours yesterday and I woke up to about another half inch on the ground, on top of the foot of the white stuff still lingering in the back yard.



Rps said:


> Morning all...coffee’s on any takers?


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Oh, yes please!
> I'm still at my dad's house where it snowed for a few hours yesterday and I woke up to about another half inch on the ground, on top of the foot of the white stuff still lingering in the back yard.


Ouch! How are you doing….. do you have some help with you?


----------



## 18m2

Good News! 

I heard from one of Patrick's friends ... he's back home and I'm sure when his strength improves he will be back online.


----------



## Vader101

18m2 said:


> Good News!
> 
> I heard from one of Patrick's friends ... he's back home and I'm sure when his strength improves he will be back online.


That’s good news. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rps

18m2 said:


> Good News!
> 
> I heard from one of Patrick's friends ... he's back home and I'm sure when his strength improves he will be back online.


That’s great news! Thank you for the update.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

18m2 said:


> Good News!
> 
> I heard from one of Patrick's friends ... he's back home and I'm sure when his strength improves he will be back online.


Good to hear that Patrick’s hanging in there.


----------



## Peterweb

18m2 said:


> Good News!
> 
> I heard from one of Patrick's friends ... he's back home and I'm sure when his strength improves he will be back online.


Thanks for keeping us up do date on Patrick's status. Look forward to hearing from him again.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all. Today in Windsor it is grey, warm and wet....can’t have everything I guess.

This morning we are serving a light roast French Vanilla.... and to nosh on we have our famous Breakfast Burritos so enjoy.

Yesterday was Movie Day so we went and saw The Lost City.... on a scale out of 10, I would say this one sits as a firm 3. Billed as an Action-Adventure Rom-Com, it have limited action and adventure and very little Rom or Com for that matter. The acting was quite good but had a wasted cast with such a weak script......save your money.

And just a friendly word of advice.... never try to explain puns to kleptomaniac they always take things literally.


----------



## Rps

Rps said:


> Good morning all. Today in Windsor it is grey, warm and wet....can’t have everything I guess.
> 
> This morning we are serving a light roast French Vanilla.... and to nosh on we have our famous Breakfast Burritos so enjoy.
> 
> Yesterday was Movie Day so we went and saw The Lost City.... on a scale out of 10, I would say this one sits as a firm 3. Billed as an Action-Adventure Rom-Com, it have limited action and adventure and very little Rom or Com for that matter. The acting was quite good but had a wasted cast with such a weak script......save your money.
> 
> And just a friendly word of advice.... never try to explain puns to a kleptomaniac they always take things literally.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I feel like I’ve seen that joke somewhere….


----------



## Rps

Good morning all, sunny and warmer in Windsor today....but rain is on the horizon.

Today we have our famous Light Roast with a kiss of licorice..... and to nosh on our warm Butter Toffee Scones...yum.

Question of the day..... Is the glass half full or half empty.....

This reminds me if you have an opinion it’s called “ putting your two cents in”, but people ask “ a penny for your thoughts”....just wondering where the extra penny went.....but not in Canada as our Mint doesn’t stamp them out any more.....just my two cents......


----------



## Tinsnips

Rps said:


> Good morning all, sunny and warmer in Windsor today....but rain is on the horizon.
> 
> Today we have our famous Light Roast with a kiss of licorice..... and to nosh on our warm Butter Toffee Scones...yum.
> 
> Question of the day..... Is the glass half full or half empty.....
> 
> This reminds me if you have an opinion it’s called “ putting your two cents in”, but people ask “ a penny for your thoughts”....just wondering where the extra penny went.....but not in Canada as our Mint doesn’t stamp them out any more.....just my two cents......


Sunny and livable here in Niagara Falls. Should be nice enough to get the bike out tomorrow then a week of rain.

As for the two cents thing - it’s kinda like the job market, I tell them two cents worth of stuff but they only pay for a penny of it.


----------



## Rps

Tinsnips said:


> Sunny and livable here in Niagara Falls. Should be nice enough to get the bike out tomorrow then a week of rain.
> 
> As for the two cents thing - it’s kinda like the job market, I tell them two cents worth of stuff but they only pay for a penny of it.


Hi Tinsnips, I’m Rp. I used to visit Niagara Falls quite often when I lived in Bowmanville…I now live in Windsor.


----------



## Tinsnips

Rps said:


> Hi Tinsnips, I’m Rp. I used to visit Niagara Falls quite often when I lived in Bowmanville…I now live in Windsor.


Hey RP. Closest I’ve been to Windsor is Wallaceburg. Spent a week there one afternoon. There was a girl involved so it wasn’t all that bad.


----------



## Rps

Good morning all, a bit cooler here today but not bad for early April.
To take the chill out we have our famous Rummed Hot Chocolate, and to nosh on warm Cinnamon Rolls...my favourite.

In a maybe it’s the wine moment... if electricity comes from electrons, does morality come from morons?

Speaking of which..... I’ve often believed that the key to success is sincerity....once you learn how to fake that you can get anything.


----------



## Tinsnips

Morning Rps. Sunny here but cool yet. I had some errands to run or a whiskey in my morning coffee would have been in order.

Rain tonight but if it holds off I am considering having the first BBQ of the season tonight. Time willl tell.

Have a good one.


----------



## Rps

Tinsnips said:


> Morning Rps. Sunny here but cool yet. I had some errands to run or a whiskey in my morning coffee would have been in order.
> 
> Rain tonight but if it holds off I am considering having the first BBQ of the season tonight. Time willl tell.
> 
> Have a good one.


Morning Tinsnips.... we’ve had a number of days where you could do a BBQ ... but I haven’t got my unit prepared for the season as yet.... maybe this weekend. I have to get a new propane tank....which is annoying as mine, while 10 years old, is in better shape than ones offered for sale in stores..... I keep my BBQ in my garage so very little weather elements touches it. The saga continues....


----------



## Tinsnips

The propane exchange cylinders always look like they were dragged behind the truck to get delivered. I have one for emergencies. The regular ones I use I purchased and have refilled. 

You got a smoker?


----------



## Rps

Tinsnips said:


> The propane exchange cylinders always look like they were dragged behind the truck to get delivered. I have one for emergencies. The regular ones I use I purchased and have refilled.
> 
> You got a smoker?


I don’t have a smoker, my son does and he loves it... me I don’t have the patience...if you could cross a BBQ with a microwave I’d be happy.


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Morning Tinsnips.... we’ve had a number of days where you could do a BBQ ... but I haven’t got my unit prepared for the season as yet.... maybe this weekend. I have to get a new propane tank....which is annoying as mine, while 10 years old, is in better shape than ones offered for sale in stores..... I keep my BBQ in my garage so very little weather elements touches it. The saga continues....


Had to replace our propane tanks last summer. But on a slightly different level than just for the BBQ. Home heating, gas fireplace, 2 BBQ connections, and gas stove top require 2 x 600 litre tanks. But they are rentals, so no additional costs involved.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Had to replace our propane tanks last summer. But on a slightly different level than just for the BBQ. Home heating, gas fireplace, 2 BBQ connections, and gas stove top require 2 x 600 litre tanks. But they are rentals, so no additional costs involved.


Now that sounds like rural living…..


----------



## Peterweb

Rural, but only 5 minutes from a Walmart, and Your Independent Grocer. Best of both worlds. We checked on natural gas availability when we had the house built, but we missed by about 2 kms. No chance in the foreseeable future of ever getting it.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> me I don’t have the patience...if you could cross a BBQ with a microwave I’d be happy.


Just fire up your Google search engine and have your credit card ready, lots of varieties and versions out there.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Just fire up your Google search engine and have your credit card ready, lots of varieties and versions out there.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Patrick, nice to have you back...we were worried about you.


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Patrick, nice to have you back...we were worried about you.


+1 A number of us were getting concerned. Glad to see you back.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> No chance in the foreseeable future of ever getting it.


Don't forget that most barbecues can easily be converted to use charcoal which is great for cooking some meats, and adding a nice smoky flavor treat, but then again a good wood chip smoker box can add a real convenience to most gas BBQ cooking.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Patrick, nice to have you back...we were worried about you.


Thanks RP, and it is nice to be back and slowly improving back to more normal health day by day.

Being in one's own nice home with nice food with a gorgeous helpful wife/nurse Is pretty hard to beat.

Now all I have to do is learn how to use the new Alcatel GO Flip 3 Cell phone my eldest son picked up for me that included more than the specifications I requested. So far looking fairly good,

Apple sure did leave out a lot of Basic critical features they should have included with their own models and the competition looks very promising at a fraction of the Apple IPhone prices. ;-)

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Tinsnips

Peterweb said:


> Rural, but only 5 minutes from a Walmart, and Your Independent Grocer. Best of both worlds. We checked on natural gas availability when we had the house built, but we missed by about 2 kms. No chance in the foreseeable future of ever getting it.


There might be a silver lining there. If they run natural gas to your house your taxes are likely going to go up. It would sure be more convenient though.

Morning all. At work this morning but it is slow so catching up on the forums. Have a great day.


----------



## Rps

Hello all. It’s sunny here in Windsor and a little cool...but warm days are approaching.

On special today is Rp’s Red Eye.... the cupboard was a bit bare yesterday so I went to what many said was a haunted bakery.... it gave me the crepes.

It is usually PBS night today, will watch Call The Midwife... I love the gentleness of that show....then catch a late game on MLB.

Just wondering, if I download a current movie in Jamaica would I be a pirate of the Caribbean.....

Lately I have had these weird songs of the past pop in my head....the current one is The Ballad of Gilligan’s Island... our minds are funny things...not sure if stuff jumps in there or that it leaks out..... have a great day.


----------



## Tinsnips

Mornin RP. Red Eye - reminded me of my grandfather. He used to drink red eyes. Tomato juice and beer - Well, more specifically Red Cap beer and tomato juice. It is about as good as it sounds...it is not real good. Still drank it when he offered me one.


----------



## Rps

Tinsnips said:


> Mornin RP. Red Eye - reminded me of my grandfather. He used to drink red eyes. Tomato juice and beer - Well, more specifically Red Cap beer and tomato juice. It is about as good as it sounds...it is not real good. Still drank it when he offered me one.


Hi Tinsnips.... I’ve always been a draft beer drinker...that is when I drank beer. As I got older I grew to prefer wine....and even that I haven’t had the occasion to do very much....but Red Cap brings back memories... I haven’t been in a beer store in decades... but I remember Red Cap, Cinci, Dow, Toby, Blackhorse, IPA...just to name a few....not sure if they are still making those today.


----------



## Tinsnips

They dp RPs just not Red Cap I don't think. I recognize almost all of those but am just a straight forward lager and ale guy. Canadian or Blue - Coors Light if it is hot and I am working in the yard. I tried the IPA and it was bitter to me. I miss the stubby bottles.


----------



## Rps

Tinsnips said:


> They dp RPs just not Red Cap I don't think. I recognize almost all of those but am just a straight forward lager and ale guy. Canadian or Blue - Coors Light if it is hot and I am working in the yard. I tried the IPA and it was bitter to me. I miss the stubby bottles.


Hi Tinsnips, i remember the stubby bottles...then the long neck came in an took over the world....not a total loss...the long necks were good from throwing ..... not that I had any experience with this...........


----------



## Peterweb

The Beer Store, older Carling brewery brands, stubby bottles, empty returns. Ahh the memories. Did I mention I worked at the Beer Store for 36 years?


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> The Beer Store, older Carling brewery brands, stubby bottles, empty returns. Ahh the memories. Did I mention I worked at the Beer Store for 36 years?


The Beer Store and LCBO certainly have undergone some changes in how they bend their products haven’t they..... I remember when my Dad would go to a counter in the LCBO and fill out a form and take it to the retail counter ...hand it to a clerk and the clerk would go get a bottle of whatever..... it was like everything was a big secret...times have changed for sure.


----------



## pm-r

Tinsnips said:


> Well, more specifically Red Cap beer and tomato juice. It is about as good as it sounds...it is not real good. Still drank it when he offered me one.


I can recall several avid "Red eye" drinkers who enjoyed dropping In a raw oyster or two.
I never really caught onto the habit even though I do enjoy oysters and the occasional red eye.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Wow... A bit of a surprise for us when we awoke this morning around 6 AM to about 5-7 mm of white fresh snow covering everything.

Some of it starting to melt around 8 o'clock but more forecast for the late morning according to weather.com.

Certainly Not shorts and T-shirt weather but a bit of a break from the all the rain we continued to get recently!!!

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I can recall several avid "Red eye" drinkers who enjoyed dropping In a raw oyster or two.
> I never really caught onto the habit even though I do enjoy oysters and the occasional red eye.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Morning Patrick, I’m a purist, only thing I like in my beer is beer….how you feeling?


----------



## Peterweb

pm-r said:


> I can recall several avid "Red eye" drinkers who enjoyed dropping In a raw oyster or two.
> I never really caught onto the habit even though I do enjoy oysters and the occasional red eye.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


My twist on the red eye was to add spicy Clamato to my beer. But I have since grown up and only partake of the smaller brewery craft beers. So many to choose from these days, and so little time.


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> The Beer Store and LCBO certainly have undergone some changes in how they bend their products haven’t they..... I remember when my Dad would go to a counter in the LCBO and fill out a form and take it to the retail counter ...hand it to a clerk and the clerk would go get a bottle of whatever..... it was like everything was a big secret...times have changed for sure.


Apparently, the Beer Store also used order forms in the 60's. A little before I started there. And even in my time there, we went through many changes. What we found the hardest was when the Beer Store started taking back the empty LCBO bottles and cans. A lot more work, with no extra room in the stores, and very few extra man hours to deal with the extra work. But overall, I had a good experience through my time there.


----------



## Tinsnips

Peterweb said:


> Apparently, the Beer Store also used order forms in the 60's. A little before I started there. And even in my time there, we went through many changes. What we found the hardest was when the Beer Store started taking back the empty LCBO bottles and cans. A lot more work, with no extra room in the stores, and very few extra man hours to deal with the extra work. But overall, I had a good experience through my time there.


I remember when all beer stores were counter service only - they would go in the back and roll it out for you. Now there are very few left like that. The one on Bridge Street here in the Falls is still like that.


----------



## Peterweb

The one here in Smiths Falls is also still old, small, and counter service. That was another change I went through in my career. I was at one of the first self-serve style stores in Ottawa.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> The one here in Smiths Falls is also still old, small, and counter service. That was another change I went through in my career. I was at one of the first self-serve style stores in Ottawa.


Hi Peter, I gotta ask, decades ago I frequented a burger joint there and it had the best fries I’ve ever had....I think they were done in peanut oil... I can’t remember the name of the spot...it was like a 50s burger spot right out of Happy Days...ring any bells.


----------



## Peterweb

If in Smiths Falls, we've only been here 10 years. Jersey Joes's maybe??? If Ottawa, Zaks on the market????


----------



## MacDoc

Might be worth a day trip for those local 










Museum of the Moon | Canadian Museum of Nature


An exhibition at the Canadian Museum of Nature, Ottawa.




nature.ca


----------



## Rps

Morning all, sunny here for a while today and temps are seasonal at around 9c.

Today we have my favourite brew on.... Butter Toffee coffee, and to nosh on Maple Cream Cannoli.... enjoy.

Which composer likes tea the most? Chai-kovsky.

Maybe it’s the wine but the only time incorrectly isn’t spelled incorrectly is when it’s spelled incorrectly.....


----------



## Rps

Morning all.... sunny here today. A bit cooler as we hit 22c yesterday, which was a surprise but I will take it.

It’s movie day today so I am interested in seeing “Everything Everywhere All At Once”.... looks like a fun movie.....then it’s also Burger Night for dinner.

Guinness, our Schnauzer loves Burger Night......

I picked up a hitchhiker last night. He seemed surprised that I'd pick up a stranger. 

He asked, "Thanks, but why would you pick me up? How would you know I'm not a serial killer?".

I told him the chances of two serial killers in the same car would be astronomical.


----------



## Tinsnips

Good afternoon Rps. Sunny and almost warm here. Burger Night! A spectacular choice. Is this a regular thing for Tuesdays? I have been craving fish & chips pretty bad all day. I may go that route.


----------



## Rps

Tinsnips said:


> Good afternoon Rps. Sunny and almost warm here. Burger Night! A spectacular choice. Is this a regular thing for Tuesdays? I have been craving fish & chips pretty bad all day. I may go that route.


Hi Tinsnips, yes we try to go to a movie every Tuesday and drop in on a burger joint on the way home... I split mine with Guinness...he loves a little burger in his kibble.

We have a great fish and chip restaurant near us, but my wife, lately, has had an issue with fish and chips...so alas....I, too, have had a craving for them but.........


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> but my wife, lately, has had an issue with fish and chips...so alas....I, too, have had a craving for them but.........


I think some of the secrets for good fish and chips is sourcing out a place that knows how to prepare and cook them properly, I don't know the type of oil used makes much of a difference but I understand that lard and Canola Oil are two favorite still oftem used oils.
Maybe find a place that follows the recipe similar to this:








BEST British Fish and Chips Recipe


This fish and chips recipe produces the most perfectly crispy and flavorful fish, just like at your favorite British chippy!




www.daringgourmet.com





And of course nice fresh fish helps as well. 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Patrick, nice to have you back...we were worried about you.


Count me in on that sentiment too. We were becoming increasingly concerned. 
Hope you are continuing well along the road to a full recovery Patrick.


----------



## KC4

Welcome Tinsnips, my name is Kim.

Rp, I like a lime or lime cordial added to my beer, beergaritas, and I also enjoy mixes such as a Crown Float (1 part Guinness, 1 part Strongbow Cider), so I guess I'm not a purist. I do note that it's typically citrus/cider added that I go for, no other additives otherwise appeals. 

Dinner tonight for us is a big wild-caught Sockeye Salmon filet. I was going to soak a cedar plank to grill it on, but I seem to be short a plank. Must have burned up the last one I had!? I wonder if it would be cheaper to go to someplace like Lowes or Home Depot and purchase untreated cedar boards and cut them into planks. Should work just the same. Anyone know?
The pre-cut ones that are purchased in the culinary stores are outrageously expensive.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Count me in on that sentiment too. We were becoming increasingly concerned.
> Hope you are continuing well along the road to a full recovery Patrick.


Thanks, KC and others for all your well-wishes I seem to be slowly recovering from the blood infections I seem to have acquired, But it is sure a lot nicer to be home than being stuck in the hospital.

Unfortunately, I understand that recovery can be well over five months meanwhile I am very very leary as I am also susceptible to other infections It seems.

Keep well and keep safe.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> The pre-cut ones that are purchased in the culinary stores are outrageously expensive.


Hi KC, That Salmon sounds rather yummy but I find the cedar plank cooking method a bit overrated,and for what it is worth. even with the atrocious lumber prices these days, there is no difference in the Cedar purchased at a lumberyard and the prepared cedar planks cther then the prepared Planks are usually fairly thin and planned smooth with an absurd exaggerated price. Don't forget that cedar oil is actually poisonous in many situations.

You can get a very nice smoky flavored effect with a handful of appropriate wood chips that are used with barbecues in a separate pan in your oven. And a hell of a lot cheaper as well... ;-)

Then just use the cedar planks for a nice serving presentation... ;-)

I hope you enjoy the Salmon...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I think some of the secrets for good fish and chips is sourcing out a place that knows how to prepare and cook them properly, I don't know the type of oil used makes much of a difference but I understand that lard and Canola Oil are two favorite still oftem used oils.
> Maybe find a place that follows the recipe similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST British Fish and Chips Recipe
> 
> 
> This fish and chips recipe produces the most perfectly crispy and flavorful fish, just like at your favorite British chippy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.daringgourmet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course nice fresh fish helps as well.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Interesting article Patrick, unfortunately Tovah can no long have any fried food and she has developed a problem with fish.... reactions to food seem to appear daily lately


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Welcome Tinsnips, my name is Kim.
> 
> Rp, I like a lime or lime cordial added to my beer, beergaritas, and I also enjoy mixes such as a Crown Float (1 part Guinness, 1 part Strongbow Cider), so I guess I'm not a purist. I do note that it's typically citrus/cider added that I go for, no other additives otherwise appeals.
> 
> Dinner tonight for us is a big wild-caught Sockeye Salmon filet. I was going to soak a cedar plank to grill it on, but I seem to be short a plank. Must have burned up the last one I had!? I wonder if it would be cheaper to go to someplace like Lowes or Home Depot and purchase untreated cedar boards and cut them into planks. Should work just the same. Anyone know?
> The pre-cut ones that are purchased in the culinary stores are outrageously expensive.


Kim, when I’m out I like lager and lime as well.


----------



## Tinsnips

KC4 said:


> Welcome Tinsnips, my name is Kim.
> 
> Rp, I like a lime or lime cordial added to my beer, beergaritas, and I also enjoy mixes such as a Crown Float (1 part Guinness, 1 part Strongbow Cider), so I guess I'm not a purist. I do note that it's typically citrus/cider added that I go for, no other additives otherwise appeals.
> 
> Dinner tonight for us is a big wild-caught Sockeye Salmon filet. I was going to soak a cedar plank to grill it on, but I seem to be short a plank. Must have burned up the last one I had!? I wonder if it would be cheaper to go to someplace like Lowes or Home Depot and purchase untreated cedar boards and cut them into planks. Should work just the same. Anyone know?
> The pre-cut ones that are purchased in the culinary stores are outrageously expensive.


Good morning all & thanks for the welcome Kim. I love doing salmon on a cedar plank. I will use the premade planks if I have them but they are very expensive for what youare getting. Out of despiration one day I used a couple cedar shingles stacked up. It did "work" but wasn't real good as the thin ends of the shingle burnt away somewhat. I've never tried a cedar fence board. 

Patrick's suggestion of using some wood chips in a metal tin works very well. You can play with the mix. I found some apple and the cedar was nice. You can even use mesquite - I added more honey to my glaze and the mesquite was a nice complimet to it.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. I’ve done salmon on a plank on my BBQ.....haven’t done it too often....I guess I got board with it..........


----------



## MacDoc

for all you guys socked in by the weather ...just fantastic filming ...no idea how some shots were acheived.


----------



## Tinsnips

Rps said:


> Morning all. I’ve done salmon on a plank on my BBQ.....haven’t done it too often....I guess I got board with it..........


My family loves it, it is very poplar. I typically run out and it leaves them pining for more. You should cedar look in their eyes. I will definitely have to balsam more.


----------



## Tinsnips

MacDoc said:


> for all you guys socked in by the weather ...just fantastic filming ...no idea how some shots were acheived.


I love documentaries. Particularly anything with Sir David Attenbourough. You are right, it defies logic how they got some of the shots. A lot of his series has one show at the end that shows the filming.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> for all you guys socked in by the weather ...just fantastic filming ...no idea how some shots were acheived.


Wow! Beautiful shots. We have no snow here but Manitoba is really getting hammered....ouch.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I’ve done salmon on a plank on my BBQ.....haven’t done it too often....*I guess I got board with it...*.......













- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> View attachment 94634
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, how are you feeling this morning, well I hope!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, how are you feeling this morning, well I hop


Some more slight improvement thanks RP, and we are going to attempt a trip to Canadian Tire to pick up some bits and pieces I need for a small project I attempting, but I think we will take the wheelchair as they don't seem to have amy In-store self-propelled shopping carts.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Some more slight improvement thanks RP, and we are going to attempt a trip to Canadian Tire to pick up some bits and pieces I need for a small project I attempting, but I think we will take the wheelchair as they don't seem to have amy In-store self-propelled shopping carts.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Good to hear about the improvement…..even if it’s only slight…it’s going in the right direction.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, hoping all is well in your world. We have a nice Chocolate Mint coffee on today, served with some freshly baked Blueberry and Cranberry Oatmeal cookies...so enjoy.

I am starting to get into the baseball season again... my prediction for the Series this year is SAN Diego in the NL.... a bit too open for the AL as yet...maybe in a month or so.

Tonight on PBS is an instalment of Ken Burns’ excellent series “ Country Music”. I’ve watched this series about five times, I think it is great.....which is interesting since I’m not a country fan.... it’s very much worth watching if you haven’t seen it.

I’ve been working on curating a list of one chord songs for the ukulele group I belong to...there are many many one chorders out there...who knew.

I’m thinking coffee has a hard time around here.... it seems to get mugged everyday.......


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang Gang, 

Amused to see that Tinsnips is punny too! Also glad to read that Patrick is steadily improving - hope the Canadian Tire expedition goes okay. 

I will try to catch that Ken Burns Country Music series - I don't think I've seen it, as it would definitely interest me because that's basically the genre of music that was playing in the house as I grew up. Coincidentally, I'm re-learning two Patsy Cline songs that I've been singing since I was about 5 or 6 years old.... _Walkin' After Midnight _and _I Fall to Pieces_.


----------



## KC4

Tinsnips said:


> I love documentaries. Particularly anything with Sir David Attenbourough. You are right, it defies logic how they got some of the shots. A lot of his series has one show at the end that shows the filming.


Yes, Sir David is a gem. Interestingly, _Our Great National Parks_ is narrated by former US President Barack Obama. He does so well, he could quit his day job!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang Gang,
> 
> Amused to see that Tinsnips is punny too! Also glad to read that Patrick is steadily improving - hope the Canadian Tire expedition goes okay.
> 
> I will try to catch that Ken Burns Country Music series - I don't think I've seen it, as it would definitely interest me because that's basically the genre of music that was playing in the house as I grew up. Coincidentally, I'm re-learning two Patsy Cline songs that I've been singing since I was about 5 or 6 years old.... _Walkin' After Midnight _and _I Fall to Pieces_.


Walkin’ After Midnight is okay but I Fall To Pieces is exceptional…somewhere in the world right now someone has just put a coin in a jukebox and selected that song….now and forever.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Yes, Sir David is a gem. Interestingly, _Our Great National Parks_ is narrated by former US President Barack Obama. He does so well, he could quit his day job!


Kim does your library support Hoopla or KANOPY or both ( ours does both ) they are free streaming services and they both carried Country Music. And if you like concerts check out TUBI TV another free streaming service.


----------



## Vexel

Rps said:


> You should declare yourselves as a separate province…I mean you are about the size of P.E.I. in area and population I think…..


Yeah, we’re all separate provinces, but Cape Breton where I live always gets shafted for construction and maintenance and just sheer business opportunities because Halifax area is the “metropolis.”Since our steel and coal industries pretty much evaporated, it’s left a sorry excuse for an area. It’s great for the small and medium service businesses in summer because of tourism, but it sure doesn’t support the economy necessary to make it vibrant.


----------



## Rps

Vexel said:


> Yeah, we’re all separate provinces, but Cape Breton where I live always gets shafted for construction and maintenance and just sheer business opportunities because Halifax area is the “metropolis.”Since our steel and coal industries pretty much evaporated, it’s left a sorry excuse for an area. It’s great for the small and medium service businesses in summer because of tourism, but it sure doesn’t support the economy necessary to make it vibrant.


Without getting political, your biggest issue is the hosing you took with Hydro Quebec… steel and coal are on the sh*t list for government sponsored industries. There is a reason there are so many universities in Nova Scotia compared to population density….they are incubators. Cape Breton could easily support another two tech based universities and rely on global students….let’s face it, you live in the equivalent of a national park…who wouldn’t want to study there.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, dull here today with a chance of rain..... on the menu today is our Medium Roast served with Hot Cross Buns...enjoy...and...

A little boy was listening to a long and excessively boring liturgy of the passion of Christ in church on Good Friday. 
Suddenly the red sanctuary lamp caught his eye.
Tugging his father's sleeve, he said, "Daddy, when the light turns green can we go?"


----------



## Peterweb

Morning Rp. Coffee sounds great, but I already beat you to the Hot Cross Buns. I always look forward to seeing them in the stores. Not sure if it started as an English thing, but we always had them when available.

Sunny and +11 just now. Maybe I can safely take the snow blower attachment off the garden tractor, and start with the de thatching and aerating before overseeding.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning Rp. Coffee sounds great, but I already beat you to the Hot Cross Buns. I always look forward to seeing them in the stores. Not sure if it started as an English thing, but we always had them when available.
> 
> Sunny and +11 just now. Maybe I can safely take the snow blower attachment off the garden tractor, and start with the de thatching and aerating before overseeding.


Hi Peter, I usually wait until May to do the snow blower decommissioning... as we’ve had a few freak snow dumps.... will also have to do the lawns as well....... I miss my condo on occasions. We have rain here and very breezy so awaiting the Mets game this afternoon and working on an arrangement for a one chord song ......


----------



## Peterweb

We are getting ready to host Easter for the family. It started out as Christmas, but was shut down by Covid restrictions. Then we tried for January birthdays, but some family members got Covid. Kept trying and more family got Covid. So fingers crossed that all are healthy this Monday.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> We are getting ready to host Easter for the family. It started out as Christmas, but was shut down by Covid restrictions. Then we tried for January birthdays, but some family members got Covid. Kept trying and more family got Covid. So fingers crossed that all are healthy this Monday.


Hope things turn out great


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Kim does your library support Hoopla or KANOPY or both ( ours does both ) they are free streaming services and they both carried Country Music. And if you like concerts check out TUBI TV another free streaming service.


I don’t know the answer to that. We have an older TV and I know that we are missing some action because if that. 
Otherwise, my music library is iTunes streaming…. And This has its limitations as well.


----------



## KC4

Personally, I put hot cross buns in the same (reject) category as Christmas cakes…. Can’t stand the bitter peel taste/texture.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I don’t know the answer to that. We have an older TV and I know that we are missing some action because if that.
> Otherwise, my music library is iTunes streaming…. And This has its limitations as well.


DVDs an option? Most libraries here have all the same releases as on Netflix or whatever. Country Music would be one of them I’m sure.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Personally, I put hot cross buns in the same (reject) category as Christmas cakes…. Can’t stand the bitter peel taste/texture.


Canadian Living has an interesting take on Hot Cross Buns using chocolate....now that sounds yummy.


----------



## Peterweb

KC4 said:


> Personally, I put hot cross buns in the same (reject) category as Christmas cakes…. Can’t stand the bitter peel taste/texture.


We have a friend that makes Christmas cakes each year and gives them as gifts. We keep it in the freezer, even though we have found they will never really freeze because of all the sherry, rum, and or brandy they are soaked in. We look forward to this gift each year.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Personally, I put hot cross buns in the same (reject) category as Christmas cakes…. Can’t stand the bitter peel taste/texture.


Use or prrchase those that are made with a nicer recipe that you enjoy. Simple solution I'd say. ;-)


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> We have a friend that makes Christmas cakes each year and gives them as gifts. We keep it in the freezer, even though we have found they will never really freeze because of all the sherry, rum, and or brandy they are soaked in. We look forward to this gift each year.


So your friend is the one...... we all know there is only one Christmas Cake and it is passed from household to household around the world..........


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Use or prrchase those thtr are made with a nicer recipe that you enjoy. Simple solution I'd say. ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True dat Patrick


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Most libraries here have all the same releases as on Netflix or whatever. Country Music would be one of them I’m sure.


Don't forget that Apple's iTunes used to carry a listing of free Internet FM radio stations If they still do, even when they used to try hiding it In the iTunes.app, but the Internet itself sure has a huge choice, just do a Google search on 'computer internet FM country music' and maybe even some free ones 'computer internet FM country music FREE'.

Sure no shortage of free country music out there... ;-)


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> So your friend is the one...... we all know there is only one Christmas Cake and it is passed from household to household around the world..........


I hope I was not misleading. We love the cake. We just keep it in the freezer until we want some. The fact that it does not freeze means we can just take it out and eat. Well almost. We'll actually take it out before supper and have it for dessert.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> I hope I was not misleading. We love the cake. We just keep it in the freezer until we want some. The fact that it does not freeze means we can just take it out and eat. Well almost. We'll actually take it out before supper and have it for dessert.


Peter you not heard the joke that there is only one Christmas Cake and it’s passed around....must be my age showing again.


----------



## Peterweb

I had heard that one. I have the age to have heard most things.  

Any other Brits here that were introduced to Marmite in their youth? From a young age I loved it spread on toast. This is a love/hate thing. There is no 'just putting up with it'.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> I had heard that one. I have the age to have heard most things.
> 
> Any other Brits here that were introduced to Marmite in their youth? From a young age I loved it spread on toast. This is a love/hate thing. There is no 'just putting up with it'.


Never liked Marmite.....had it twice one time...first and last..LOL


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Never liked Marmite.....had it twice one time...first and last..LOL


Yes, I agree. I think one must be raised with it to appreciate it.


----------



## KC4

I’m also generally not a fan of traditional orange marmalade ( again, the bitter peels are repulsive to me) but curiously I quite enjoy pineapple marmalade… so apparently, it’s not about the peelings…. Nothing more than peelings….


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> I’m also generally not a fan of traditional orange marmalade ( again, the bitter peels are repulsive to me) but curiously I quite enjoy pineapple marmalade… so apparently, it’s not about the peelings…. Nothing more than peelings….


I like a ginger based marmalade…


----------



## Peterweb

KC4 said:


> Yes, I agree. I think one must be raised with it to appreciate it.


I was interested to see what the difference is between Marmite and Vegemite that the Ausies like. Friends knew of my interest, and were at a local Scottish store and saw both on the shelf. Guess what my birthday present was that year. I was not really fussy about the Vegemite. If you have tried Marmite, you know how it sort of stings your taste buds. I found the Vegemite had a similar taste, but was not as sharp on the pallet.

So I guess it does make a difference in what you grow up with. If I grew up in Australia, I might be as excited about Vegemite.

And I also like the orange marmalade. Maybe it is the bitter tartness that I like.


----------



## MacDoc

I like bitter marmalade but partner adores vegemite. I made the mistake of ordering what I thought were 6 fresh baked cinnamon buns.
Found out the hard way they weren't. Still soldiered through them as the pastry was so good....enough butter killed the vegemite.









lotsa sleep ...longish loop up to Mareeba and down the Rex and back along the Pacfic. Nice sitting out in the sun as was chilly sleep.









new fav lunch stop since Juliatten closed......tasty, filling and cost effective empana.
Usually many more bikes here ...big Triumph and an Indian good company.
old coot on the triumph can hardly walk but roared off in great style ...some sort of colours on his vest.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. A bit brisk here in Windsor today with a hint of the dreaded “S” word. In honour of our tea drinkers we have our not so famous Rum Flavoured Teas, served with Maple Scones......was busy in the virtual coffee shop yesterday...nice to see.

Was watching Marple on PBS last night. Many have played that role...who’s your favourite.....

Also, what do you think Canada’s most purchased grocery item is.......? No cheating now.


----------



## Peterweb

Morning Rp

I'll try one of those teas please.

We woke up to the dreaded 'S' word. About 2 inches of the stuff showing on the deck. Mostly melting as it lands, so will have no lasting effect. Going up to +4 today, so the continuing rain should clear things up.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning Rp
> 
> I'll try one of those teas please.
> 
> We woke up to the dreaded 'S' word. About 2 inches of the stuff showing on the deck. Mostly melting as it lands, so will have no lasting effect. Going up to +4 today, so the continuing rain should clear things up.


Hi Peter, we got some as well…will hit 9c today and 22c by Friday….almost BBQ weather.


----------



## Rps

I’ve been working on a uke arrangement for the Beatle’s song For No One. It’s funny how youth clouds things....when younger I was quite the Beatles fan...but now that I’m in my 70s, and researching the lyrics to their songs.....sooooo many I would consider junk today..... they have many that are truly wonderful...but much junk as well.....which begs the question what is your least favourite Beatle song.......unleash the hounds...........


----------



## Tinsnips

Good morning all. I have been scarce lately - a huge push to get everything done. That has been aqccomplished and I am on the first of 10 days off.



KC4 said:


> I’m also generally not a fan of traditional orange marmalade ( again, the bitter peels are repulsive to me) but curiously I quite enjoy pineapple marmalade… so apparently, it’s not about the peelings…. Nothing more than peelings….


I see what you did there...and now it is in my head. Thanks. Marmalade has always been a peeling to me.



Rps said:


> I’ve been working on a uke arrangement for the Beatle’s song For No One. It’s funny how youth clouds things....when younger I was quite the Beatles fan...but now that I’m in my 70s, and researching the lyrics to their songs.....sooooo many I would consider junk today..... they have many that are truly wonderful...but much junk as well.....which begs the question what is your least favourite Beatle song.......unleash the hounds...........


OOOOH! Love music - actually, I am in the process of building a site for music discussion. I mod/admin several VS sites but this is the first time I have tried to start from scratch myself. To answer the question is tough Rps. I have noticed I tire of an over played song that is a classic but also that hearing a song again after a few decades have passed sometimes gives it a whole new meaning. I can't say what is my least favorite because there are some real stinkers - maybe I'll say Polythelen Pam is over rated and has no business being on the Abbey Road album. Excuse me while I slip into my flame suit....

Have a great day all.


----------



## Rps

Tinsnips said:


> Good morning all. I have been scarce lately - a huge push to get everything done. That has been aqccomplished and I am on the first of 10 days off.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there...and now it is in my head. Thanks. Marmalade has always been a peeling to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOH! Love music - actually, I am in the process of building a site for music discussion. I mod/admin several VS sites but this is the first time I have tried to start from scratch myself. To answer the question is tough Rps. I have noticed I tire of an over played song that is a classic but also that hearing a song again after a few decades have passed sometimes gives it a whole new meaning. I can't say what is my least favorite because there are some real stinkers - maybe I'll say Polythelen Pam is over rated and has no business being on the Abbey Road album. Excuse me while I slip into my flame suit....
> 
> Have a great day all.


I can get the Polly Pam, but I view those as a verse on the side of the album…many of those shorts on Abbey Road were just connectors…but you are right on their own……not good


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> almost BBQ weather.


Within reason, like to BBQ throughout the year, but that hasn’t been happening this year duue to my various hospital visits,and as of Sunday, it appears I’m Mack in due to blood in my urine that appears to be due to some nasty blood infections.
They have been heavily treated with antibiotics. Hopefuffy I will be returning home tomorrow God willing,

it’s nice being inside as it remains overcast and fairly under-normal for this time of year. Warmer, drier and sunnier would be very welcome.

Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Within reason, like to BBQ throughout the year, but that hasn’t been happening this year duue to my various hospital visits,and as of Sunday, it appears I’m Mack in due to blood in my urine that appears to be due to some nasty blood infections.
> They have been heavily treated with antibiotics. Hopefuffy I will be returning home tomorrow God willing,
> 
> it’s nice being inside as it remains overcast and fairly under-normal for this time of year. Warmer, drier and sunnier would be very welcome.
> 
> Patrick
> =======


We are getting into warmer weather and will hit 27c the next few days.
Sorry to hear about your health issues Patrick…hope this turn out well.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny and, dare I say it.......approaching 27c here in Windsor. Will be getting the BBQ ready for sure.

We have Butter Toffee coffee on tap today with Rum Creme Crepes.....yum..

I’m getting into The First Lady series ....interesting and not badly done. It’s always a challenge when actors are cast as famous people.... some nail it...in both mannerisms, voice tone...and in some cases looks.

Been a tough few days in the hockey world with the passing of Mike Bossy and Guy LaFleur.

I’m still torn on which amp to buy..... leaning toward a Spider V MK2.... L&M has one but it’s 240 Watts......might be more power than the neighbourhood can handle.....and we live near the airport.............timing is everything I guess.

Speaking of music, I’m really getting into Bahamas...........


----------



## KC4

Rp - Least favourite Beatles song? It has to be Yellow Submarine - I feel like I'm listening to a children's show soundtrack.
Most purchased grocery item? I'd guess either bread or milk... I pick bread!

Hope you are feeling better soon Patrick!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Rp - Least favourite Beatles song? It has to be Yellow Submarine - I feel like I'm listening to a children's show soundtrack.
> Most purchased grocery item? I'd guess either bread or milk... I pick bread!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better soon Patrick!


I actually didn’t mind Yellow Submarine....it’s fun to play anyways. The most bought grocery item is......... KD......


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I’m still torn on which amp to buy..... leaning toward a Spider V MK2.... L&M has one but it’s 240 Watts......_*might be more power than the neighbourhood can handle.*_


Doesn't it have a volume control to help control its output???

I thought such amplifiers worked much better when they had more than enough adequate power and then the user could control the output with the volume.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Doesn't it have a volume control to help control its output???
> 
> I thought such amplifiers worked much better when they had more than enough adequate power and then the user could control the output with the volume.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Oh, it does....but what fun is that.....


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Doesn't it have a volume control to help control its output???
> 
> I thought such amplifiers worked much better when they had more than enough adequate power and then the user could control the output with the volume.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, how are you feeling today...better I hope!


----------



## Rps

Wait.... WHAAAAAT??!! This is so cool! 
I had no idea! 😮🌼👇
.
🌼💛 “Hello, I'm a dandelion.
A lot of people call me a weed but I'm a friend and come to help you!
.
When you see me, remember that I'm the ONLY one who wants and can grow in that particular spot. Because:
.
Either the soil is too compact / hard / stomped and I want to loosen it for you with my roots.
.
Or there is too little calcium in the soil - don't worry, I will replenish that for you with the dying of my leaves.
.
Or the soil is too acidic. But I will also improve that for you if you give me the chance.
Or a mixture of the above reasons, of course. 😊
.
I'm here because your soil needs my help so best you let me grow without disturbing me! When everything is fixed, I will disappear again, I promise! 
.
Are you trying to remove me prematurely with my root? However meticulous you are, I will return 2x as strong! Just until your soil is improved.
.
You can even tell by my growth at which stage my help is at. If my leaves are flat on the ground then I'm far from ready but if they all reach up then I'm already a long way on my way.
.
Something completely different is that I am 1 of the first bloomers in spring so I will announce spring / summer for you. 
.
During the day when it's hot, I open my flowers but in the evening when it cools off I close them again quickly. In fact, if it's not hot enough during the day I won't open them at all!
.
My flowers are the first food for insects after hibernation and unlike most other plants, I have pollen AND nectar, not merely one OR the other! And I am generous with them! 🤪😉
.
My flowers are even delicious for you people by the way, did you know? I used to be called ′′honey (or gold) of the poor′′ because my flowers are so sweet in e.g. jam, sauce or salad! The internet is full of recipes - check them out. 
But wait until the end of May or later before you start picking and even then, don't pick everything yet! The biodiversity and bees will be very grateful!”







y


----------



## Rps

Morning all. We’ve cooled off a bit here, expecting 15c and rain today.
We have our famous Medium Roast with a touch of licorice on tap today, served with a Grilled Cheese Bread Egg and Bacon sandwich....enjoy.

Feeling a bit philosophical today......


----------



## talonracer

Morning folks. Started my week with a whole lotta needles getting jammed in my back before I even had some coffee. Here's hoping it can only get better!


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Morning folks. Started my week with a whole lotta needles getting jammed in my back before I even had some coffee. Here's hoping it can only get better!


Ouch! Is that acupuncture or other ( if I may ). Hoping things go well.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, how are you feeling today...better I hope!


I am feeling MUCH better thanks *Rps,* especially considering that I am back home again.

My doctor suggestedI should go back to the hospital when my catheter collection day bag ended up with a fair amount of blood contaminatio. A sign that something was a mess.

It sems I had developed some blood virus infections, but I'm at the end of the treatment for that with four more days of antibiotics to go.

Hopefully no more interruptions or hospital trips while I wait for my aIppointment with my urologist's, but I have a consultation visit with him before any surgery, so i don't know when that will happen.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I am feeling MUCH better thanks *Rps,* especially considering that I am back home again.
> 
> My doctor suggestedI should go back to the hospital when my catheter collection day bag ended up with a fair amount of blood contaminatio. A sign that something was a mess.
> 
> It sems I had developed some blood virus infections, but I'm at the end of the treatment for that with four more days of antibiotics to go.
> 
> Hopefully no more interruptions or hospital trips while I wait for my aIppointment with my urologist's, but I have a consultation visit with him before any surgery, so i don't know when that will happen.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


You are lucky you get to see a real doctor….here it is 3 months for a phone call. Hope things go well.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> You are lucky you get to see a real doctor….here it is 3 months for a phone call. Hope things go well.


I'm truly thankful for our situation snd having a doctor, especially with so my local Dr's Clinics closing down in the area, and receiving an at home visit is almost an unheard of thing these days. I am truly grateful snd thankful.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Good morning all. Sunny today and rewarming after our drop in temps here in Windsor.

It’s movie day for us .... might see either The Bad Guys or The Northman....will wait and see.

I have been watching the tv series The First Lady..... quite interesting.

Streaming services have really influenced how we watch TV, I hate the weekly episodes now...I want to see at least 3 episodes at once......


----------



## MacDoc

Try *Tokyo Vice* if you can get it. Of course there is *The Expanse* which is flat out brilliant.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Try *Tokyo Vice* if you can get it. Of course there is *The Expanse* which is flat out brilliant.


Hi MacDoc, I’m actually watching Tokyo Vice...somehow I’ve lost The Expanse...I think it was on Netflix but is no longer there for us. I’m getting into Apple TV’s Pachinko, now that is a great series. How are things with you and yours?.....well I hope.


----------



## Rob

Thanks for suggesting Tokyo Vice. I enjoyed it.


----------



## MacDoc

Expanse is on Amazon Prime. Just a superb series and the books are excellent as well.

Some ups and downs with losing a few people fairly close over the month....my daughters ex due to a sudden illness and then two client/friends to cancer.
Upside is my extended family here decided to move mum, who is 95 out of extended care and to live with one my sis-in-law and all the siblings are chipping in for care ( having 3 nurses useful ) and even I've been drafted for Thursdays. Nana is a mostly happy oldster on her way out but she perked up since she went to Jills. Care at the facility was very good but with covid around staff shortages hurt and nothing like an attentive family to do well. Gov programs pay for the care and a couple of paid nurses for showers etc couple times a week. Lot of work for the family but they are well knitted together. Thanks for asking ...how are you doing with the "covid that is not over" world.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Expanse is on Amazon Prime. Just a superb series and the books are excellent as well.
> 
> Some ups and downs with losing a few people fairly close over the month....my daughters ex due to a sudden illness and then two client/friends to cancer.
> Upside is my extended family here decided to move mum, who is 95 out of extended care and to live with one my sis-in-law and all the siblings are chipping in for care ( having 3 nurses useful ) and even I've been drafted for Thursdays. Nana is a mostly happy oldster on her way out but she perked up since she went to Jills. Care at the facility was very good but with covid around staff shortages hurt and nothing like an attentive family to do well. Gov programs pay for the care and a couple of paid nurses for showers etc couple times a week. Lot of work for the family but they are well knitted together. Thanks for asking ...how are you doing with the "covid that is not over" world.


We are doing okay COVID wise…but there is quite a rise in numbers here. The real issue is normal care…my wife can’t seem to get timely diagnostic tests, or seeing specialists and it goes on and on. While I understand the issues with COVID two years ago it seems to me many many doctors will only do phone calls…. I feel they are being deskilled and becoming lazy…. why is it okay for everyone else to go to work but doctors still stay away from their offices. Hate to rant but I see troubles on the horizon.


----------



## MacDoc

It concerned me that the two that died of cancer may have got substandard care simply due to overload tho one was a doctor and married to a doctor so .....
Glad you've escaped so far, so have Jude and I tho near misses with family who have not. I got quite enough insight into inability to get enough oxygen at 15,500' in Chile when we got chased back by covid. When you think you cannot fly a plane without oxygen above 10k feet and we had only one day to acclimatize it can hit hard.
So hard to sleep and you have to move very slowly. That was a fair warning shot about avoiding covid and was a miserable night even at Putre at 11k'.
Take a few steps , puff and pant a bit, then take the next two steps up even a short stairway.
At the high lake over 15k I was okay driving ( Jude drove down) but trying to get out and photograph widelife consisted of leaning on the car completely breathless.
So that gave me a too good look at what getting covid would be like ....no thanks. 

I was not concerned once I got to Australia as there was simply no community covid until Dec 2021, no restrictions at all except for stiff check in policy at restaurants etc which kept the deaths in Queensland down to 7 from the beginning ....remarklable.
The Stealth covid arrived and while I was vaxxed as soon as possible Australia was slow off the mark and Melbourne ....thousands of KM away had a 257 day lockdown.
We only had 3 days total of lockdown in Cairns and that over 1 case that did not spread.
But the BA-2 is so infectious that all except China have abandoned zero covid. I doubt they will succeed but it's really screwing with the world economy. 

and it still is not over.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> It concerned me that the two that died of cancer may have got substandard care simply due to overload tho one was a doctor and married to a doctor so .....
> Glad you've escaped so far, so have Jude and I tho near misses with family who have not. I got quite enough insight into inability to get enough oxygen at 15,500' in Chile when we got chased back by covid. When you think you cannot fly a plane without oxygen above 10k feet and we had only one day to acclimatize it can hit hard.
> So hard to sleep and you have to move very slowly. That was a fair warning shot about avoiding covid and was a miserable night even at Putre at 11k'.
> Take a few steps , puff and pant a bit, then take the next two steps up even a short stairway.
> At the high lake over 15k I was okay driving ( Jude drove down) but trying to get out and photograph widelife consisted of leaning on the car completely breathless.
> So that gave me a too good look at what getting covid would be like ....no thanks.
> 
> I was not concerned once I got to Australia as there was simply no community covid until Dec 2021, no restrictions at all except for stiff check in policy at restaurants etc which kept the deaths in Queensland down to 7 from the beginning ....remarklable.
> The Stealth covid arrived and while I was vaxxed as soon as possible Australia was slow off the mark and Melbourne ....thousands of KM away had a 257 day lockdown.
> We only had 3 days total of lockdown in Cairns and that over 1 case that did not spread.
> But the BA-2 is so infectious that all except China have abandoned zero covid. I doubt they will succeed but it's really screwing with the world economy.
> 
> and it still is not over.


We’ve come to the conclusion that you do what you can to be safe and if others don’t like it, so be it.

On the more pleasant things am awaiting my new 77 inch tv...will be building the stand and such this weekend........


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> On the more pleasant things am awaiting my new 77 inch tv...will be building the stand and such this weekend..


That sounds like you might be needing to make a trip to MetaMart and get out the electric welder to make a stand for a TV that size.

We "Updated" so the salesman said from 42 inch Flat panel display to a 65 incha year or so ago. It just barely fit onto our existing TV stand after I reversed its two support legs to face inwards instead of outwards.

Regardless of the salesman spiel, I still say the old TV provided a clearer better picture than the new one, but I wash very little TV these days so it doesn't really matter and let my wife and enjoy her old programs. She loves the oldie moldy Series...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> That sounds like you might be needing to make a trip to MetaMart and get out the electric welder to make a stand for a TV that size.
> 
> We "Updated" so the salesman said from 42 inch Flat panel display to a 65 incha year or so ago. It just barely fit onto our existing TV stand after I reversed its two support legs to face inwards instead of outwards.
> 
> Regardless of the salesman spiel, I still say the old TV provided a clearer better picture than the new one, but I wash very little TV these days so it doesn't really matter and let my wife and enjoy her old programs. She loves the oldie moldy Series...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


So true Patrick, the stands can cost hundreds....and would rather put that money into the tv...but such is life.


----------



## Peterweb

Morning all

How about a dark roast coffee with blueberry waffles with maple syrup poured on top? 

Bit of a dreary couple of days, but warm temps (15C) and a small drizzle. Great for the grass seed I put out.


----------



## Tinsnips

Good morning Peter. Was beautiful here this morning with a clear sky but heading into thunderstorms this afternoon and over night. Yeah perfect for grass seed. Blueberry waffles remind me of going up north.


----------



## Peterweb

Morning Tinsnips

My wife is the one making the blueberry waffles. She came from Northern Ontario, near Timmins. She would spend a lot of time in the blueberry patches. She tells us that she had to shoo the bears out of 'her' patch. Tough northern lady!!!


----------



## Tinsnips

She very likely did!


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning all
> 
> How about a dark roast coffee with blueberry waffles with maple syrup poured on top?
> 
> Bit of a dreary couple of days, but warm temps (15C) and a small drizzle. Great for the grass seed I put out.


Morning Peter, dark roast coming up. Dull and rainy here today. Been _busy trying to make a tv stand..... and as usual, one of the pre packaged screw is bent...so off to CT to find a replacement....._


----------



## Rps

Tinsnips said:


> Good morning Peter. Was beautiful here this morning with a clear sky but heading into thunderstorms this afternoon and over night. Yeah perfect for grass seed. Blueberry waffles remind me of going up north.


Morning Tinsnips, how are you today? Dull here and wet.


----------



## Tinsnips

I am good Rps. The dull and wet is just over the horizon for me. Kinda looking forward to it, I like a good thunderstorm and it will wash all the salt and sand off the roads. Hopefully this is the storm that starts riding season for good.

How have you been? I am sorry I don't post on the site, honestly I don't have the knowledge to take part yet. I do drop in daily and read a bit.


----------



## Rps

Tinsnips said:


> Good morning Peter. Was beautiful here this morning with a clear sky but heading into thunderstorms this afternoon and over night. Yeah perfect for grass seed. Blueberry waffles remind me of going up north.


Morning Tinsnips, how are you today?


----------



## Rps

Tinsnips said:


> I am good Rps. The dull and wet is just over the horizon for me. Kinda looking forward to it, I like a good thunderstorm and it will wash all the salt and sand off the roads. Hopefully this is the storm that starts riding season for good.
> 
> How have you been? I am sorry I don't post on the site, honestly I don't have the knowledge to take part yet. I do drop in daily and read a bit.


Hi Tinsnips, not doing to bad. I’m in the process of building a tv stand and of course some of the parts are defective....so..........


----------



## Tinsnips

I feel you pain. I assembled an aquarium stand on the weekend and snapped one of the funky little cam locks. Fortunately good old Canadian Tire had them!


----------



## Macfury

That's fortunate indeed, from those stalwart fellows. The last time I went to CT, I asked them for some neoprene gas line hose, and they tried to sell me aquarium air supply tubing.


----------



## Tinsnips

Retail sales support on the floor isn't what it used to be. Always look for the old guys when you go to a hardware store they will usually know whats up.


----------



## KC4

Good Day Shang Gang,

MacDoc- sorry to hear of your losses..It's cruel when a bunch happen in close proximity. I'm sure your Nana does prefer to be cared for at home. This is what we've been doing for my elderly Aunt. Like you, I take one day a week, and my sister/husband takes another. It really helps to share the load, and I can't stress how important communication is. We use a log-book for any carer to read and write notes in. Not sure if she'd had her medicine? Check the log book.

Tinsnips: As you may tell from my avatar, I am a fan of aquarium fish too. What kind of fish/tank(s) do you have? I keep fancy goldfish.

Rp: Woot! A 77" TV? That's home theatre size! We are also looking to install a new TV (70" I think it will be) in our basement recreation room. Good luck with the stand building. Nothing more miserable than being one tiny piece of hardware short of what you need and having to spend the extra time, gas, etc. to go and get it. I recently needed four 1 1/4" mechanical screws to properly complete my project to replace the door hardware on the cabinet that will become my TV stand. The hardware it came with had 1 1/2 inch screws, the new hardware I bought came with 1" screws. The doors were just a smidge too thick to use the 1" but the original 1 1/2 " screws were too long and wouldn't allow me to tighten the hardware onto the doors firmly. Aaargh.
So, off to Home Hardware I go...the aisle of small bits and pieces is intimidating to say the least, and it turned out the help I "caught" was even less knowledgeable than me (so it was a quick catch and release) but with a little perseverance, I was able to help myself find what I needed. I admit, it was very tempting to ask another shopper, especially those who looked like they may be tradespeople types. . . but I didn't.

Patrick - Glad to read that you are feeling better.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Good Day Shang Gang,
> 
> MacDoc- sorry to hear of your losses..It's cruel when a bunch happen in close proximity. I'm sure your Nana does prefer to be cared for at home. This is what we've been doing for my elderly Aunt. Like you, I take one day a week, and my sister/husband takes another. It really helps to share the load, and I can't stress how important communication is. We use a log-book for any carer to read and write notes in. Not sure if she'd had her medicine? Check the log book.
> 
> Tinsnips: As you may tell from my avatar, I am a fan of aquarium fish too. What kind of fish/tank(s) do you have? I keep fancy goldfish.
> 
> Rp: Woot! A 77" TV? That's home theatre size! We are also looking to install a new TV (70" I think it will be) in our basement recreation room. Good luck with the stand building. Nothing more miserable than being one tiny piece of hardware short of what you need and having to spend the extra time, gas, etc. to go and get it. I recently needed four 1 1/4" mechanical screws to properly complete my project to replace the door hardware on the cabinet that will become my TV stand. The hardware it came with had 1 1/2 inch screws, the new hardware I bought came with 1" screws. The doors were just a smidge too thick to use the 1" but the original 1 1/2 " screws were too long and wouldn't allow me to tighten the hardware onto the doors firmly. Aaargh.
> So, off to Home Hardware I go...the aisle of small bits and pieces is intimidating to say the least, and it turned out the help I "caught" was even less knowledgeable than me (so it was a quick catch and release) but with a little perseverance, I was able to help myself find what I needed. I admit, it was very tempting to ask another shopper, especially those who looked like they may be tradespeople types. . . but I didn't.
> 
> Patrick - Glad to read that you are feeling better.


Hi Kim, yes...the problem is they are odd size...so not readily available anywhere. Luckily I got a hold of the manufacture and they screws are on there way....next up....the sound bar!


----------



## Rps

Coffee’s on...as is our thought for the day...


----------



## KC4

Hello Shang, 

Like the thought of the day Rp! 

Would you believe we woke up to a few inches of snow here? Yup. I have been fighting the urge to start moving bedding plants out into the yard and garden... NOW VERY GLAD I resisted.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hello Shang,
> 
> Like the thought of the day Rp!
> 
> Would you believe we woke up to a few inches of snow here? Yup. I have been fighting the urge to start moving bedding plants out into the yard and garden... NOW VERY GLAD I resisted.


Not meaning to rub it in…but we are a 17c…moving to 22c. Any snow now would kill us!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Not meaning to rub it in…but we are a 17c…moving to 22c. Any snow now would kill us!


Arrrgh... Well, you enjoy it for me. ..I even kept my snow shovel out to ward off jinxing myself. Didn't work.


----------



## talonracer

KC4 said:


> Arrrgh... Well, you enjoy it for me. ..I even kept my snow shovel out to ward off jinxing myself. Didn't work.


Happy we didn't get any snow at this end of the city, surprisingly!


----------



## talonracer

That was a pain specialist clinic that put me on an x-ray table then stabs needles in, keeps them in, takes an x-ray, adjusts the needs inside me, another x-ray, repeat.... until they get to the right spot and then they release some freezing to see if it helps.

negative 19 stars on yelp!



Rps said:


> Ouch! Is that acupuncture or other ( if I may ). Hoping things go well.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> That was a pain specialist clinic that put me on an x-ray table then stabs needles in, keeps them in, takes an x-ray, adjusts the needs inside me, another x-ray, repeat.... until they get to the right spot and then they release some freezing to see if it helps.
> 
> negative 19 stars on yelp!


Ouch! That would be a treatment I’d have to be sedated for I think.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Somewhat sunny here in Windsor today with temps running to 24c... or as I like to say BBQ weather.

It’s movie day for us today so it’s off to see Doctor Strange.

Our thought for the day.....I think many of us have done this....


----------



## Rps

Insert caption here.........


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Not meaning to rub it in…but we are a 17c…moving to 22c. Any snow now would kill us!


Well I'm glad to hear someone made it over 13°C Which we actually managed to hit yesterday and a treat for Mothers Day on Sunday in between some rain showers and cool breezes.

There is a glimmer of hope here that some warmer Spring-like temperatures may actually be on their way.

Even today has started out with some scattered white clouds and a nice blue sky and sunshine amd just a very light breeze.

The honeybees and birds will certainly appreciate the slightly warmer temperatures and maybe those warmer than 13° C will continue. The minimum temperature before honey bees leave their hives I am told. Lots of things needing some pollination around this area and we enjoy the honey.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Well I'm glad to hear someone made it over 13°C Which we actually managed to hit yesterday and a treat for Mothers Day on Sunday in between some rain showers and cool breezes.
> 
> There is a glimmer of hope here that some warmer Spring-like temperatures may actually be on their way.
> 
> Even today has started out with some scattered white clouds and a nice blue sky and sunshine amd just a very light breeze.
> 
> The honeybees and birds will certainly appreciate the slightly warmer temperatures and maybe those warmer than 13° C will continue. The minimum temperature before honey bees leave their hives I am told. Lots of things needing some pollination around this area and we enjoy the honey.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, how are things? Yes we are warming up here....but we can get wild swings as well...hoping for continued warmer weather.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, how are things? Yes we are warming up here....but we can get wild swings as well...hoping for continued warmer weather.


Things are much better here Thanks Rps, especially since I have been able to avoid any visit back to the local hospital and my wife provides great nursing care, and certainly better than any that can be found in any normal hospital.

I've been checking out various recipes and ideas for some barbecue treats, and picked up a half beef loin for a very good price per pound the other day which will be cut up into steaks and a small roast which will see time on the barbecue in the near future. An excellent way to buy New York steak and save a lot of money at the same time, the butcher shops just happened to change the name on the cut of meat. 

PS: we got the half opposite the sirloin end to avoid that strip of gristle that tends to invade that end of the full strip. ;-)

Now to get a standing order for some custom ground Chuck with extra fat with the butcher. We prefer a 70/30 type mix rather than the more common 80/20, Juicier and more flavorful, especially when cooked among the flames through the grills of the barbecue . 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Things are much better here Thanks Rps, especially since I have been able to avoid any visit back to the local hospital and my wife provides great nursing care, and certainly better than any that can be found in any normal hospital.
> 
> I've been checking out various recipes and ideas for some barbecue treats, and picked up a half beef loin for a very good price per pound the other day which will be cut up into steaks and a small roast which will see time on the barbecue in the near future. An excellent way to buy New York steak and save a lot of money at the same time, the butcher shops just happened to change the name on the cut of meat.
> 
> PS: we got the half opposite the sirloin end to avoid that strip of gristle that tends to invade that end of the full strip. ;-)
> 
> Now to get a standing order for some custom ground Chuck with extra fat with the butcher. We prefer a 70/30 type mix rather than the more common 80/20, Juicier and more flavorful, especially when cooked among the flames through the grills of the barbecue .
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Sounds great Patrick. I, however, have to use extra lean as I need to watch the fat content…and yes, those don’t BBQ as well but such is life.


----------



## KC4

talonracer said:


> That was a pain specialist clinic that put me on an x-ray table then stabs needles in, keeps them in, takes an x-ray, adjusts the needs inside me, another x-ray, repeat.... until they get to the right spot and then they release some freezing to see if it helps.
> 
> negative 19 stars on yelp!


Yelp Indeed!


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> Insert caption here.........
> View attachment 94652


Oh, For Guinness Sake!


----------



## KC4

Hows everyone doing today? 

Rp - How's your TV stand project? 
Patrick - Your barbecue treats sound delicious. Hope they turn out. WE just enjoyed some pork ribs with a cedar/ale rub. Very nice.

I'm still struggling with my planting impulse control. The weather has been nice during the day, but plunges to zero/near zero just before sunrise ....so, I've been covering and bringing pots in overnight as penance for my lack of control so far this season. It's quite a bit of work to do the move in and move out... so it discourages any further planting (doesn't mean I won't do it though!). Every day I update the long term weather forecast, and every day it adds another day of freezing temperatures ahead of me. Arrgh!


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Oh, For Guinness Sake!


Hi Kim how are things. Well got the tv up and running along with the sound system….now I’ve got to figure out the remote….I hope I don’t hit the missile launcher by mistake.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hows everyone doing today?
> 
> Rp - How's your TV stand project?
> Patrick - Your barbecue treats sound delicious. Hope they turn out. WE just enjoyed some pork ribs with a cedar/ale rub. Very nice.
> 
> I'm still struggling with my planting impulse control. The weather has been nice during the day, but plunges to zero/near zero just before sunrise ....so, I've been covering and bringing pots in overnight as penance for my lack of control so far this season. It's quite a bit of work to do the move in and move out... so it discourages any further planting (doesn't mean I won't do it though!). Every day I update the long term weather forecast, and every day it adds another day of freezing temperatures ahead of me. Arrgh!


Up and running…..we are sitting at 32c today….in the you can’t win department I actually heard a neighbour complaint about the heat…….insert comment here…..


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> Every day I update the long term weather forecast, and every day it adds another day of freezing temperatures ahead of me. Arrgh!


Here's the reason given for our West Coast cold wet Spring we have been experiencing, but I would be surprised if it extended to your area:

"*No, you’re not just imagining it: It’s been a crappier spring than normal*
You know the weather’s bad in Victoria when even Yellowknife is having a warmer week than you.

Thursday’s recorded high of 11C at the Victoria International Airport came in 5 degrees below the average for May 11, and well below the date’s record of 27.3C set in 1993. 

According to Environment Canada, the average high in May has been just 9.2C—and stretching back to last month, it’s even worse; this year saw the 7th coldest April in the Capital Region since 1941 (the first year on Environment Canada’s records).

The average high in Victoria this past April was 7.3C—a fair degree below the 9.7C mark in 2021, or even the 9C threshold in 2020. Twice last month, Victoria saw the coldest days on record: April 10’s high of 7C was the coldest-ever recorded at Victoria’s airport, and April 17’s low of -1.7C set its own frosty record.

It’s been an abnormally wet spring, too. Last month was Victoria’s 5th wettest April on record, with a total precipitation of 91.6mm. Comparatively, April 2021 had just 19.9mm of precipitation.

You can blame the cold and wet on this past winter’s La Niña, says Brian Proctor, a meteorologist with Environment and Climate Change Canada.

“It’s really delayed the spring by about 2 to 3 weeks,” he told Capital Daily.

*Cool air pushing into BC*

La Niñas are a byproduct of the atmosphere and the ocean’s interplay in the tropical Pacific. Strong winds blow warm surface water across the Pacific toward Indonesia, causing cold deep sea water to build up in the eastern and central Pacific Ocean, including in the eastern Gulf of Alaska—which, in turn, pushes cool air into BC.

“We had that cooler air coming down from Alaska and the Yukon, settling down over the south coast of British Columbia,” Proctor said.

Proctor thinks the colder-than-average weather will likely remain through May and June, with seasonal conditions returning in July and August. While some models suggest that it will warm up towards the end of the month, he said there’s little confidence in that trend. "

Good luck with your planting, my wife is also teething at the bit to get some of her new Nursery plants into the ground.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all, will be getting some rain today.....tomorrow.....the next day and so on. So we have a bracing Medium Roast with just a touch of licorice on today...served with our famous rum creme crepes......

Was movie and burger night last night. We have seen most of the films in the theatre so relented and saw Sonic 2. There were about 10 of us in the theatre.
I use a four point scale ( poor, fair, good, excellent ) and to my surprise I’d rate Sonic as good. Great for the tweenies with enough adult gags to make it quite entertaining...would recommend.

Ahhhh, the long weekend approaches..... I see Victoria can hardly contain her excitement....


----------



## Rps

To help the bees during the summer months
there are fewer flowers and other food sources for bees.
Water is so rare and so many bees are drowning while trying to drink in the pools.
Grate an apple and add some water to a bowl. Bees will be able to get the sugars from the fruit and drink the water and not drown as they can stand on the pieces of fruit.
Our bee populations are under threat, let's give them all the support we can.


----------



## Rps

Morning all....wet today, I can almost hear my grass growing and mocking me as I have to sit for a dry spell to mow it....but revenge will be sweet...

I’ve been watching The Essex Serpent on Apple TV+, enjoyable. Also watching Gentleman Jack on Crave....another great series...may not be for everyone.

Things must be getting back to normal here as the mail each day delivers more and more restaurant coupons......which is a normal event here in Windsor. My kids used to laugh at me for collecting coupons.....but now that they are out on their own with their own families.....it seems coupons are okay.....


----------



## Rps

Morning all….dull, warm and wet here.
For some reason the song The Fox ( went out on a chilly night ) is ear worming me…..it’s funny how some songs or ditties pop in there and rattle around for a while…

Have to put in a coffee order this weekend as the stores never seem to carry what I like ….I am intrigued by a Foster Banana coffee…amazingly subtle.

I‘ve been watching The Essex Serpent on Apple TV+….great series…had to get the book.
And feeling philosophical this morning as I reflect on what is beauty….


----------



## Rps

I must be having a seniors moment here…I somehow seem to double post pics here…hmmmm


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> I must be having a seniors moment here…I somehow seem to double post pics here…hmmmm


Morning Rp.

This may be a forum glitch. I see the same thing occasionally on another Vertical Scope forum I help on.

Started out cool and dreary this morning, but is clearing and going up to 26 feels like 31 by this afternoon.

I'll take whatever coffee you have on hand. You do get good taste in your coffees.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning Rp.
> 
> This may be a forum glitch. I see the same thing occasionally on another Vertical Scope forum I help on.
> 
> Started out cool and dreary this morning, but is clearing and going up to 26 feels like 31 by this afternoon.
> 
> I'll take whatever coffee you have on hand. You do get good taste in your coffees.


Hi Peter, I drink my coffee black and I love flavoured coffee. I usually order from E** Coffee…I blocked the name but you can find it if you hunt. They have a flavour pack and it has a Foster Banana coffee….it is really lovely….who knew!

i‘ve been torn lately as I’m buying a new amp….have it down to three: Boss Katana, Fender Mustang, or Line 6 Spider….the music store here doesn’t have stock for me to try out the things…it’s awaiting shipments…and I never order stuff like this without a road test. Got to admit I’m leaning toward the Line 6 Spider V MK2 120 watt…..lots of toys on that.

I’m glad to see the CFL season getting underway….Sinc was, and I am a Roughies fan…can’t wait.


----------



## Rps

Morning all…will be hot here today, temps in the 30s…. Time to close down the snowblower and drain it and set up for next year.

We have one of my favourite coffees on today…Wild Mountain Blueberry…set off nicely with warm muffins…enjoy.

Am narrowing my amp choice down…thinking the Fender Mustang GTX 100, then I can terrorize the neighbours.

Off to fill my BBQ tank…let the grilling begin!
And a morning smile….
A dog and a cat were discussing which of them humans liked the most. The dog said me of course after all they named a very important part of their anatomy after us canine teeth. The cat looks at the dog and says you're not going to win this


----------



## Rps

Just in case you were wondering.....


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> To help the bees during the summer months
> there are fewer flowers and other food sources for bees.
> Water is so rare and so many bees are drowning while trying to drink in the pools.
> Grate an apple and add some water to a bowl. Bees will be able to get the sugars from the fruit and drink the water and not drown as they can stand on the pieces of fruit.
> Our bee populations are under threat, let's give them all the support we can.
> View attachment 94655
> View attachment 94655


Hello Rp, This would seem to be a grate idea, however, when I also saw this image posted in a gardening group, it was discouraged because the apples quickly ferment, attracting flies and eventually making the bees drunk. That's all I need, bees drunk flying and trying to pollenate non- flowers all over my yard.


----------



## Rps

KC4 said:


> Hello Rp, This would seem to be a grate idea, however, when I also saw this image posted in a gardening group, it was discouraged because the apples quickly ferment, attracting flies and eventually making the bees drunk. That's all I need, bees drunk flying and trying to pollenate non- flowers all over my yard.


Apple Jack?


----------



## KC4

Speaking of gardening, I'm still running around before bedtime, bringing in the pots and covering up what's new and in the ground. At least a couple more nights of freezing or near-freezing temperatures. Groan.


----------



## KC4

Rps said:


> ….
> A dog and a cat were discussing which of them humans liked the most. The dog said me of course after all they named a very important part of their anatomy after us canine teeth. The cat looks at the dog and says you're not going to win this


Hah. I don't know why they named them "Kegel"exercises instead of simply "Puss-ups"


----------



## Rps




----------



## Peterweb

Morning all

We got a little blast of the weather that passed through Ontario and Quebec yesterday. A quick little thunderstorm with some good winds, but nothing like others saw. Just got a message from friends in Ottawa and their house got hit severely. Shingles ripped off roof, fences blown down, water entering the house. Were unable to stay in the house and had to stay with friends last night. Having trouble contacting insurance and roofing companies. Same friends missed the tornado that came through a few years ago by one block. 

Cooler day today here, going to 20. This will allow us to finish the planting for around the house.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning all
> 
> We got a little blast of the weather that passed through Ontario and Quebec yesterday. A quick little thunderstorm with some good winds, but nothing like others saw. Just got a message from friends in Ottawa and their house got hit severely. Shingles ripped off roof, fences blown down, water entering the house. Were unable to stay in the house and had to stay with friends last night. Having trouble contacting insurance and roofing companies. Same friends missed the tornado that came through a few years ago by one block.
> 
> Cooler day today here, going to 20. This will allow us to finish the planting for around the house.


Hi Peter, yes it was wild in Ontario...here in Windsor it was like a car wash....thankfully we missed the tornado...and we get a lot of them here. I have family in Ottawa and haven’t heard how they made out...hoping to do so today...I hear they may be getting another wet whack there. Hope things work out for your friends.


----------



## Rps

Keep the date May 28th open, as it is National Burger Day....here in Windsor, Whamburg is one of my favourite places.....


----------



## Rps

Morning all…coffee’s on any takers?


----------



## Rob

Tried a Smashburger combo yesterday, and it was pretty good. Maybe a bit on the expensive side to go frequently, but I'll try to go again on the 28th. Thanks for the recommendation. They gave the garlic thingy on the side, and I was wondering why. I put some on my burger, but then afterwards I was thinking maybe it's for dipping your fries. What's the general consensus?


----------



## Rps

Rob said:


> Tried a Smashburger combo yesterday, and it was pretty good. Maybe a bit on the expensive side to go frequently, but I'll try to go again on the 28th. Thanks for the recommendation. They gave the garlic thingy on the side, and I was wondering why. I put some on my burger, but then afterwards I was thinking maybe it's for dipping your fries. What's the general consensus?


Some do both…me I avoid garlic at all costs…..which is hard to do sometimes.


----------



## Rob

In my books, there's no such thing as too much garlic.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Wet and warm here today.
Went and saw Downton Abbey New Era last night. As I watched the film I wondered if someone who was unfamiliar with the series, or not even a fan, would enjoy the film......I came to the conclusion there was enough mix of for the fan and for the newbie that they could enjoy it. I have a four point system ( poor, fair, good, excellent ) ...I can easily rate this as “good”. Fabulous casting, perfect scripting and delivery, wonderful shots.... I would recommend it.

Now on to the obscure..... anyone watch USFL football on the tube? As many here are not from Canada, we have our own professional league here...the CFL...while many have drank the “kook-ade” on the NFL game and avoid watching the CFL...I’ve got to say the USFL is as bush and minor league as one can get....and to think it’s on two OTA networks......

I got my coffee order yesterday...All is right with the universe......have a great day.

The thought of the day is so true...it’s the simple gestures that we can do everyday that may seem meaningless to us but can mean so much to the recipient...


----------



## Rps

I came across this recipe....looks interesting....









Instagram-worthy blackberry white chocolate s'mores in just 7 minutes


No campfire needed for these warm and gooey s'mores!



cooktopcove.com


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Warmer today....and sunny, so working the lawn is in order.
I have a nice Butter Toffee coffee on tap for anyone interested.

While I’m a ginger ale guy ( I adore Vernors ...a staple here in Windsor ) I noticed Coke has a new cola out with a coffee finish.....anyone try it? I mean, you can never have too much caffeine right?

It must be my “aging” but I’m starting to play my classical guitar again...I’m a dreadful player but I love the feel of the thing.

And our “Maybe it’s the Wine” moment.....


----------



## Macfury

I tried the coffee Coke, but it was just OK. Preferred Coke Blak of about a dozen years ago--sugar-free with coffee! I miss the days of 7Up Gold, which was ginger beer, but also available in a sugar-free version. Don't see much Vernors here in Toronto.


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> I tried the coffee Coke, but it was just OK. Preferred Coke Blak of about a dozen years ago--sugar-free with coffee! I miss the days of 7Up Gold, which was ginger beer, but also available in a sugar-free version. Don't see much Vernors here in Toronto.


Morning MacFury, how are things?
I don’t recall 7Up Gold, but I also like ginger beer....however the stuff we get here has waaaaay to much sugar for me.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Sunny here today and a bit cool.
Today we have a nice Hazelnut Creme coffee on served with warm Banana Bread...takers?

Was movie day last night ... we caught the early show of Bob’s Burgers....not anywhere never the tv show in humour...I would rate it as “poor”. To add insult to injury when we got home we watched “ Interceptor” on Netflix. It would give Ishtar a run for its money as most dreadful film....it’s production, scripting, and acting...not to mention continuity provided more laughs than Bob’s Burgers...

Our thought for the day.......


----------



## Peterweb

Morning RP. I would love a coffee and banana bread.

Going to a nice day for outside work. About 24C this afternoon. Then back to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning RP. I would love a coffee and banana bread.
> 
> Going to a nice day for outside work. About 24C this afternoon. Then back to rain tomorrow.


Hi Peter, pretty much the same here. Will _be doing lawn work today…._


----------



## Rps

*Res Ipsa Loquitur







*


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> .... snip ...


... still double cross duplication posting it seems.... ;-)

- Patrick
=======
*Res Ipsa Loquitur
View attachment 94664
*


----------



## Rps

Well it’s burger day today….A&W is selling burgers made from grass feed beef….just wondering if it’s Indica or Sativa?


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> ….just wondering if it’s Indica or Sativa?


----------



## Rps

Hi Patrick, how are things?


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Well it’s burger day today….A&W is selling burgers made from grass feed beef….just wondering if it’s Indica or Sativa?


Oh no!! I had my burger last night. I guess I am just a little Panasonic. (Slightly ahead of my time.) Who's old enough to remember that ad campaign.

Good afternoon all. A little dreary here today. Waiting for chance of thunderstorms this afternoon. Good day to catch up on some naps.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Oh no!! I had my burger last night. I guess I am just a little Panasonic. (Slightly ahead of my time.) Who's old enough to remember that ad campaign.
> 
> Good afternoon all. A little dreary here today. Waiting for chance of thunderstorms this afternoon. Good day to catch up on some naps.


Morning Peter, we will be doing another burger day today...we also have a heat wave coming with temps in the 40s....ouch!


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> we will be doing another burger day today...we also have a heat wave coming with temps in the 40s....ouch!


Yikes... That is far too hot for us folks... But I sure wouldn't mind something a bit warmer than the 12-14 to maybe 16°C we have been receiving for the last few months, along with the clouds and rain and cool winds...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Yikes... That is far too hot for us folks... But I sure wouldn't mind something a bit warmer than the 12-14 to maybe 16°C we have been receiving for the last few months, along with the clouds and rain and cool winds...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, I’m not a lover of high heat...but we have AC running and I can get refuge in the basement.


----------



## MacDoc

This is moving crazy fast.






Lab-grown meat: How it's made, environmental impact and more | BBC Science Focus Magazine


A beginner's guide to how artificial meat is made, the biggest challenges, the ethics – and how its environmental impact may be overstated.



www.sciencefocus.com





A good burger is hard to come by in Australia and are expensive when you do find a good one.
We've been playing with meat substitutes and some are good, some are surprising how close but generally all are expensive.

I chase a burger once a week when out riding and deals from the fast food emporiums are pretty sharp compared to other eateries.
This was a good one .....but I have to make sure no beetroot on them which is the norm here but mustard is not










I'll be happy when I can get manufactured hamburger for a reasonable price as eventually it will blow off beef on the hoof for a whole variety of ecological and economic reasons - water use is still a challenge.

It's kicking off in Singapore in an industrial scale...








World’s largest vats for growing ‘no-kill’ meat to be built in US


Commitment to building four-storey bioreactors is gamechanger for cultivated meat industry, says expert




www.theguardian.com





In Australia meat pies are the go to over burgers. This is one of my favs made on the premises with good steak as a base.
















THE FALLS TEAHOUSE, Millaa Millaa - Updated 2022 Restaurant Reviews, Menu & Prices - Tripadvisor


The Falls Teahouse, Millaa Millaa: See 224 unbiased reviews of The Falls Teahouse, rated 4.5 of 5, and one of 3 Millaa Millaa restaurants on Tripadvisor.




www.tripadvisor.ca





and it's a really nice ride to get there - 260 turns, 19 km, perfect pavement 1200 meter rise.








and a cool swimming hole nearby .....but not for this time of year... I have swum in it but bottom is a bit rocky and slippery. We'll see when it warms up.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> This is moving crazy fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lab-grown meat: How it's made, environmental impact and more | BBC Science Focus Magazine
> 
> 
> A beginner's guide to how artificial meat is made, the biggest challenges, the ethics – and how its environmental impact may be overstated.
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencefocus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good burger is hard to come by in Australia and are expensive when you do find a good one.
> We've been playing with meat substitutes and some are good, some are surprising how close but generally all are expensive.
> 
> I chase a burger once a week when out riding and deals from the fast food emporiums are pretty sharp compared to other eateries.
> This was a good one .....but I have to make sure no beetroot on them which is the norm here but mustard is not
> View attachment 94666
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy when I can get manufactured hamburger for a reasonable price as eventually it will blow off beef on the hoof for a whole variety of ecological and economic reasons - water use is still a challenge.
> 
> It's kicking off in Singapore in an industrial scale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World’s largest vats for growing ‘no-kill’ meat to be built in US
> 
> 
> Commitment to building four-storey bioreactors is gamechanger for cultivated meat industry, says expert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Australia meat pies are the go to over burgers. This is one of my favs made on the premises with good steak as a base.
> View attachment 94667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FALLS TEAHOUSE, Millaa Millaa - Updated 2022 Restaurant Reviews, Menu & Prices - Tripadvisor
> 
> 
> The Falls Teahouse, Millaa Millaa: See 224 unbiased reviews of The Falls Teahouse, rated 4.5 of 5, and one of 3 Millaa Millaa restaurants on Tripadvisor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tripadvisor.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's a really nice ride to get there - 260 turns, 19 km, perfect pavement 1200 meter rise.
> View attachment 94668
> 
> and a cool swimming hole nearby .....but not for this time of year... I have swum in it but bottom is a bit rocky and slippery. We'll see when it warms up.
> View attachment 94669


Lovely shots MacDoc! We have many independent burger places here as well as the huge chains….while I usually go to Harvey’s, as it is close on the way home, may favourite spot is Whamburg….they are very much like homemade burgers









Smash Burgers, Fries & Shakes | Whamburg | Windsor


You order, we smash. Every burger is prepared to order, fresh, and never frozen. We prepare all of our Whamburg sauces in-house, we take this handcrafted thing seriously.




www.whamburg.com


----------



## Rps

Hello all. I have a nice French Vanilla Biscotti coffee on this morning…any takers.

was movie night last night…saw Maverick….on the whole I would say it was quite a good movie and well worth watching.

I am interested in a trailer I saw, which is a Mission Impossible movie coming out much later…will definitely see that one.

Question for you…..do you think the James Bond series is done…. I’m a fan and would hope not….thoughts.


----------



## Rps




----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> This was a good one .....but I have to _*make sure no beetroot on them*_ which is the norm here but mustard is not


That looks like a nice spot with a nice atmosphere and good food and georgeous looking meat pies, but what gives with the beetroot??? Is it even pickled???

The road up the hill looks like a bikers dream, and a dip in the cool pool sounds gorgeously refreshing as long as it's not too cold outside.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Yes pickled beetroot - I find it overwhelms the burger and no mustard  plus they use an onion relish ( which is okay) but different,

It's a lovely area to ride...the Gillies is challenging and there is usually a car pranged in the margins as someone lost it, It's much improved from when I first got here tho - better pavement and guard rails. Both going up and down there are signs saying *Winding Road Ends 3km* as I regularly see cars pulled over with someone upchucking.








There are actually 4 range roads and all have their pleasures for riders but the Giliies is world class.
Food and fuel getting expensive ,,,,fresh scones and a bottomless cuppa used to be $8 most anywhere. Then it went to $10 now $12.
So a day riding with a light lunch I could just keep under $20 all in....not anymore.
Even a 200 km loop to visit the cassowaries at Etty Bay ( they are wild ). Love this photo. Theey can be dangerous if threatened, but theey wander the beach there. Glass and dogs are banned,








Right out of Jurassic Park









still runs $25 with a filling but tasty Hungry Jacks ( Burger King here ) version of egg macmuffin, hash brown and a latte for as low as $4.55 all in on special.








Now I've made myself hungry. Early brekkie for me - it's not even sparrows yet. Toasted bread and garlicky hummus should do the trick. Then a ride this arvo. 








A Beginners Guide to Aussie Slang | Over 120 Slang words


Arriving into Australia with little knowledge of Australian slang may get you into a few awkward situations. So read our Aussie slang guide with video




nomadsworld.com


----------



## Macfury

Melton Mowbray pie. I recall an Aussie restaurant advertising "Canadian Style Burgers" -- with beets. The owner: "I know, I know."


----------



## Peterweb

Melton Mowbray pie. Love that. Grew up with it when mom could find it. 

Beets on a burger. Interesting. I do like beets and I do like burgers. But I know how messy a burger can be to eat. I can't imagine trying to clean beet juice off my shirt. Just having them as a side would work.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> But I know how messy a burger can be to eat._* I can't imagine trying to clean beet juice off my shirt.*_


You don't even try as the juice acts as a permanent natural stain with most materials. It has been used for such for many many years.

I cannot imagine them being used for a good taste match in any beef burger. Yuck!!!

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Yup - at least the burger chains don't put it on. Popular is bacon and egg on a burger which is okay.
Bacon here is what we would call pea meal or Canadian Bacon while regular bacon is called stripey bacon.
Buying in the butcher you can buy either or both together like this.








I have to buy my own mustard for home and no horseradish served with beef or roo meals either..
Ketchup is called tomato sauce and commonly served with chips ( fries ) tho chips and gravy is popular too.
Having a pie for early lunch ....an "okay" pie is $4-5 eating out as a snack. ...good ones more.
Frozen are all over the map ....some very good.













Patties - Herbert Adams







pattiesbrands.com.au




There is a knack to eating them by hand like a burger but I've not mastered it....I end up wearing too much.

Coffee is top notch everywhere even at service stations there are good lattes.....and pies


----------



## Rps

Morning all…. Sitting in a heat warning today…hit 103F yesterday, but thunderstorms are rolling in…usually also have to watch for tornados when the weather is like this here.

A good day to work downstairs… I’ve made the decision to clean out my lesson plans and stuff….since none of my offspring wish to go into teacher it is now just clutter…. Got to tell you it was a tough decision to toss the stuff… we teachers are collectors.


----------



## Rps




----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> and no horseradish served with beef or roo meals either..



I cannot imagine not having horseradish with roast beef and what are "roo meals"???

A google search only offered the obvious, using the meat from "roos". How does it taste by comparison to good Canadian beef???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I cannot imagine not having horseradish with roast beef and what are "roo meals"???
> 
> A google search only offered the obvious, using the meat from "roos". How does it taste by comparison to good Canadian beef???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Not a horseradish fan, I prefer either chunky apple sauce, or mango.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Not a horseradish fan, I prefer either chunky apple sauce, or mango.


Those and similar are usually reserved for use with pork roasts. But enjoy whatever suits your taste...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> tho chips and gravy is popular too.
> Having a pie for early lunch ....an "okay" pie is $4-5 eating out as a snack. ...good ones more.


Chips and gravy and wings/legs and gravy are always enjoyable to me, as long as the gravy is good and tasty.

Do the Aussie meat pies have a good decent gravy or even a nice gelatin added to the meet??? Most of meat pies available locally seem to avoid using both with leaves them rather dry and almost tasteless.

I yearn for the meat pies my English parents used to buy that were filled with gelatin and/or yummy gravy. No one seems to know how to make them anymore that I have been able to discover, at least for what is readily available locally.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Macfury

MacDoc said:


> Yup - at least the burger chains don't put it on. Popular is bacon and egg on a burger which is okay.


Holy Chuck in Toronto has a bacon and egger burger. It was good, but the eggs sort of lost their identity in there.


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> Holy Chuck in Toronto has a bacon and egger burger. It was good, but the eggs sort of lost their identity in there.


And it looks like they serve some very nice and reasonably priced burgers among their various offerings, but I was surprised to see they use a Holstein cow as a company mascot, not exactly renowned for producing good flavorful beef. But not many customers would probably know that.  


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Macfury

It takes a cattle expert, Patrick!


----------



## Rps

One of my favourite places…..haven’t been there since we moved to Windsor..but was a great spot.





Menu







easterbrooks.ca


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> One of my favourite places…



Seems as though they really do like their 12" foot-long hot dogs. I guess they are good as they are still there... 
And far enough away to be safe from COSTCO's hot dogs competition...  But they sure don't have the same varieties... not even cheese...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Seems as though they really do like their 12" foot-long hot dogs. I guess they are good as they are still there...
> And far enough away to be safe from COSTCO's hot dogs competition...  But they sure don't have the same varieties... not even cheese...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, what makes Easterbrooks so great is the quality of the toppings. My fav is the Texarkana...and the chili is good enough to be bowl worthy and it has real grated cheddar. I’ve had a number of them in my time and they are all excellent.

As for Costco....their garlic gas bags aren’t even in the same universe....not a Costco hotdog fan.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, what makes Easterbrooks so great is the quality of the toppings.


Whenever I have a hotdog, I'm always interested in the flavor and the texture of the hotdog itself. The usual toppings and additions we seem to add always seem to want to disguise the flavor of the hotdog, and in the case of some hotdogs, that might be a good thing.

But a good hotdog can very often make a very nice meal, especially if the additional toppings enhance its flavor rather than over power them. A touch of smoke doesn't hurt either along with a lightly toasted bun. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Bratwurst with sauerkraut and mustard for me ... never trusted the stuff in a hotdog...too many horror stories circulating.
Even sausages I'm a tad skeptical on too tho I suspect nearly all the cased treats are safe. Sausage and hotdog sales are favs here for supporting schools and teams. Called sausage sizzles here.
Some taste really good tho and I agree that a good selection of toppings is enticing plus top end buns.


----------



## pm-r

Boy, I hope everyone survived the weather, and it's not very often I get a News warning about Ontario's weather in my news feeds...

Special weather statement issued for GTA ends









Special weather statement issued for GTA ends


A special weather statement for the Toronto region advising of strong winds has ended.




www.cp24.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Boy, I hope everyone survived the weather, and it's not very often I get a News warning about Ontario's weather in my news feeds...
> 
> Special weather statement issued for GTA ends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special weather statement issued for GTA ends
> 
> 
> A special weather statement for the Toronto region advising of strong winds has ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cp24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Weird weather seems to be the norm lately.


----------



## MacDoc

Guys are going on a long Summer Solstice ride in Ontario and it's forecast to be 38 feels like 43 on Tuesday.... that's insane for June in S Ontario tho I must admit over 30c days have been increasing in June. I did a Lake Superior loop in June a couple years back instead of the usual August run because the forecast so unbearable and it was in the 30s to the S of Superior tho mid teens and even single digits in fog 🥶 on the north shore.
Made for some specular Tstorms. Stayed behnd the storms all the way home from N Michigan and enjoyed a neat light show.









It's winter here in tropical Australia but a few layers helps. .....range is 13 to 16C but mostly high teens at night and high 20s in the day. Rainy season is over and was less than sterling this year. Triple dip La Nina mucking the weather world wide.


----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> Guys are going on a long Summer Solstice ride in Ontario and it's forecast to be 38 feels like 43 on Tuesday.... that's insane for June in S Ontario tho I must admit over 30c days have been increasing in June. I did a Lake Superior loop in June a couple years back instead of the usual August run because the forecast so unbearable and it was in the 30s to the S of Superior tho mid teens and even single digits in fog 🥶 on the north shore.
> Made for some specular Tstorms. Stayed behnd the storms all the way home from N Michigan and enjoyed a neat light show.
> 
> View attachment 94678
> 
> It's winter here in tropical Australia but a few layers helps. .....range is 13 to 16C but mostly high teens at night and high 20s in the day. Rainy season is over and was less than sterling this year. Triple dip La Nina mucking the weather world wide.


We are really expecting some heat this week, we’ve already hit 43c once or twice...but no tornado warnings so far......say MacDoc, are there tornados in Australia?


----------



## MacDoc

I actually asked SigO that the other day and there are two scenarios......the occasional strong T-storm can spin one off and of course cyclones ( hurricanes ) can have a tornado component but no tornado alley.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> I actually asked SigO that the other day and there are two scenarios...


That film footage looks like it could be one of many possible places in Canada.

I guess a rain deluge is a rain deluge wherever in the world it is, same with those large hail-stone storms.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Signs I’m showing my age....

I’m not saying I’m old and worn out, but I make sure I’m nowhere near the curb on trash day.

As I watch this generation try to rewrite our history, one thing I'm sure of .. it will be misspelled and have no punctuation.

Me, sobbing: “I’m not coming back here anymore ... I'm not going to let you hurt me again."
My Trainer: "It was one sit-up.”

As I’ve gotten older, people think I’ve become lazy. The truth is I’m just being more energy efficient.


----------



## Rps




----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> View attachment 94681



I do find some websites and some of their nonworking web-pages very annoying and sloppy and I treat them as representing the product that they produce.

I would have expected better from Steam Whistle Brewery.

I still don't know what their dining experience would be after clicking their link, it does not even work... 


https://roundhouse.steamwhistle.ca/fireside-dining




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I do find some websites and some of their nonworking web-pages very annoying and sloppy and I treat them as representing the product that they produce.
> 
> I would have expected better from Steam Whistle Brewery.
> 
> I still don't know what their dining experience would be after clicking their link, it does not even work...
> 
> 
> https://roundhouse.steamwhistle.ca/fireside-dining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Hi Patrick, the empty Steam Whistle mug is a memorial to Sinc.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hi Patrick, the empty Steam Whistle mug is a memorial to Sinc.


I realize that Rps, I was referring to the Steam Whistle website where some of their own web links don't even work.
ie: https://roundhouse.steamwhistle.ca/fireside-dining

PS: I wonder where Don purchased his Steam Whistle brews. And in bottles or cans??? 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> I realize that Rps, I was referring to the Steam Whistle website where some of their own web links don't even work.
> ie: https://roundhouse.steamwhistle.ca/fireside-dining
> 
> PS: I wonder where Don purchased his Steam Whistle brews. And in bottles or cans???
> Probably draft….Steam Whistle sells all over, they are fairly well known across Canada.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## Rps

Morning all....cooler here today.
Been feeling a bit sluggish lately...could be the heat....but I think it’s me showing my age....again! I can’t remember the name of the author, but there is a book called Cultural Literacy...essentially it is a base of knowledge a society thinks everyone should know....and it is age predicated...an example would be knowing what the term “ grassy knoll” meant. Chances are if you are in your 70s you know. It often surfaces when the older generation responses to the younger with “ what do you mean you don’t know this or that”

We can all think of some examples I’m sure...

Below is my age interfering again...

I haven't gotten anything done today. I've been in the Produce Department trying to open this stupid plastic bag.

Turns out that being a "senior" is mostly just googling how to do stuff.

I want to be 18 again and ruin my life differently. I have new ideas.

God promised men that good and obedient wives would be found in all corners of the world. Then he made the earth round...and laughed and laughed and laughed.

I'm on two diets. I wasn't getting enough food on one.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, will be hot again today.

We have French Vanilla coffee on for any takers.....served with Maple Scones.

Speaking of Maple, I tried the Maple Whisky BBQ Whopper from Burger King. While I’m not a BK fan, I loved the sauce...they should bottle it.

Started to sort out some of my books...might keep all my Freire.... philosophical mentor in a way.

Some more old age rantings ....

I put my scale in the bathroom corner and that's where the little liar will stay until it apologizes.

My mind is like an internet browser. At least 19 open tabs, 3 of them are frozen, and I have no clue where the music is coming from.

Hard to believe I once had a phone attached to a wall, and when it rang, I picked it up without knowing who was calling.

Apparently RSVP-ing to a wedding invitation with "Maybe next time" isn't the correct response.

There is no such thing as a grouchy old person. The truth is, once you get old, you stop being polite, and start being honest.


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## Rps

MacDoc said:


> View attachment 94682
> 
> 57562f3a-85c3-4125-9056-d4f18d56eecb_text.gif


At a certain age don’t we all?


----------



## MacDoc

I still voted for Trudeau, ride a motorcycle and ogle pretty girls at 75 ..not quite there yet. 
Hope springs eternal tho been severely dented at times.
Partner pretty much given up on humanity.....can't say I blame her.


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be warm and wet today with a chance of thunderstorms.

I have a new stock of Butter Toffee coffee on today, served with strawberry and cream crepes....yum.

Went and saw Lightyear yesterday. It was quite good, surprisingly....has a good story line to keep adults from being bored and quite a few subtle gags. It does have a few intense scenes which makes me wonder the appropriate age...but I rate this a “good”.

Today’s thought of the day.....


----------



## Rps

Morning all. It’s Canada Day weekend here....for all that are celebrating may you have safe and fun activities.

In honour of the day we have a light roast with a kiss of Maple...what else would we have on Canada Day weekend....

It is very warm here with temps in the 30s....and sunny.

Was reading an article this morning on the resurgence of vinyl records as an industry...it appears to be moving beyond a niche market.

Sound wise I’m a CD fan. Digital has its perks....such as having a mass amount of music in a small device...you become your private radio station .

But there was a poetry to LPs....the cover design, the liner notes ( which I eagerly read ), and I think the most forgotten art...the placement of the songs on the LP. In the CD world we have, and now digital, we fail to recall an LP had a fixed amount of space for music....so song length and song placement was key.

I’ve often thought that “The Animals Greatest Hits” had the best song placement of any LP I had ever owned......and I had many. Boston’s first may come close.

Thoughts.....


----------



## Peterweb

Morning RP
I take my coffee black. But the hint of maple flavour sounds good. 
Nice weather for the weekend here. Looking at 27 today and 25 tomorrow under the sun, with little to no humidex. Very comfortable for outside chores.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning RP
> I take my coffee black. But the hint of maple flavour sounds good.
> Nice weather for the weekend here. Looking at 27 today and 25 tomorrow under the sun, with little to no humidex. Very comfortable for outside chores.


Morning Peter, no humidex is a good thing....will be doing s9me lawn work today so the “cooler” weather helps.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, rainy here today so that should take some of the heat out....and we do need he rain.

Went and saw The Black Phone yesterday....basically it’s about a 13 year old boy captured by a serial killer who locks him in a sound proof basement. There is a disconnected phone on the wall that rings, the callers were the killers prior victims who give the boy tips on how to try and survive. It is a disturbing film in the thriller class. I use a four point system ( poor, fair, good, excellent )....I have no problem giving this an excellent rating...may not be for everyone but worth seeing. I don’t see this film having the legs to stay in the cinema long when you see what has been released ( Maverick, Elvis, Minions ) so if you want to see it, it should be now than later....well worth seeing.


----------



## talonracer

Hey folks! Been a minute since I've been at cafe Shangri-La; what have I missed?

Hope everyone's well!


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Hey folks! Been a minute since I've been at cafe Shangri-La; what have I missed?
> 
> Hope everyone's well!


Morning TR, how things? Yes it has been very quiet here, but we are in summer so people probably have stuff to do.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, we have a Light Roast on with just a kiss of Maple today. Served with warm scones and Bumbleberry jam...yum! Any takers.

Tried to see Elvis yesterday but was almost sold out so we passed...will pick it up on Tuesday....will let you know how it was.

It’s “Clean the BBQ Day “ today....such fun....oh well when it’s done will be in a hurry to mess it up again.

Maybe it’s me, but I’ve noticed that corn and carrots have risen in price tremendously lately....can’t help feel we are being gouged as they are locally grown items...hoping it is just a faze.

It’s PBS night tonight, I love watching Marple, Hotel Portofino, and Grantchester...must be my British heritage but English dramas are outstanding....do you have a favourite?

A thought of the day... I think this maybe true for most of us...we often get so wrapped up in the “me” we sometimes for get about the “you” .... as I’ve gotten older I’ve come to realize it is indeed all about “you” and not about the “me”

We truly don’t know what someone may be feeling at any given moment...the trick is for us to understand that.....


----------



## talonracer

Today was one of those days where for the briefest of seconds I wondered if I had FOMO about the Calgary Stampede, then remembered the costs of EVERYTHING and was quite content to not attend. 

Enjoyed some freshly roasted coffee beans and read a couple comic books while my cats supervised. Pretty decent for a Sunday.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Today was one of those days where for the briefest of seconds I wondered if I had FOMO about the Calgary Stampede, then remembered the costs of EVERYTHING and was quite content to not attend.
> 
> Enjoyed some freshly roasted coffee beans and read a couple comic books while my cats supervised. Pretty decent for a Sunday.


Hi TR, I think we all have thoughts like that. Where I grew up it was the C.N.E., a love hate relationship I guess....loved going but hated the gouge to the wallet.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, will be cloudy but hot today..35c.....
I haven’t come around to iced coffee yet but............

I have lawn work to do.......the older I get the more a condo appeals to me.

Somehow I’ve fallen into a “radio routine”.... I use a Google Mini as my radio with “tune-in” ....although I live in Windsor I like CHFI, from Toronto, in the morning, 94.9 The Rock at noon and WCSX later in the day...... just wondering if you have a “radio routine”?

An interesting thought of the day...


----------



## talonracer

Sometimes I miss the zen of spending an afternoon washing and waxing my car by hand. I used to love doing that when I lived back at my Dad's house and could run the hose to the driveway, have a bucket of soapy water and half a dozen towels my mother would invariably yell at me for using on my car. Condo living can have its drawbacks sometimes.

Hope everyone's well!


----------



## Rps

Morning all. Will be warm here today with a high of 27c but with thunderstorms.

Saw Elvis last night...so I’ll get the rating out of the way....Fair. As I watched it, and it’s fairly long at 2 hrs 40 mins... a bit too long I think for the story they were trying to tell...maybe a run time of 2hrs would have been better, I wondered who this movie was for. The story is told through the lens of Tom Parker, his promoter/manager.....really the movie should have been called TOM, but who would go.

If you were an Elvis fan I think some may be disappointed....in past bio-films there was a mix of bio and music...such as in the Glenn Miller Story, or The Benny Goodman Story....etc....but music is somewhat absent here....while there is some I don’t think it would satisfy the fans.

While it’s hard to cover an icon, and Butler does a pretty good job of it.....outside of his reliance on the stereotype “thank you very muuuch” vocal pattern that is almost a cliche...the lack of music and the frenzied screen shots take away from the flow...which is not Butler’s fault...and may have cost him some acting accolades. All in all I would rate this movie as only fair....if you are a fan, then you might be disappointed.....


----------



## talonracer

where do we sign up for ehmac delivery service?



bayhankanakuvet said:


> I tried this recipe and it was really good, I wanted to write it when I saw that you shared it


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> where do we sign up for ehmac delivery service?


Good day TR, how are things?


----------



## Rps




----------



## Peterweb

Morning all. Buckling up for the heat wave here in Ontario. Looks like a week of over 30 degree humidex readings to look forward to. Maybe a week of iced coffees is called for?


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning all. Buckling up for the heat wave here in Ontario. Looks like a week of over 30 degree humidex readings to look forward to. Maybe a week of iced coffees is called for?


Morning Peter, I hear that...it’s been so hot here lately I saw two trees fighting over a dog.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> Morning all. Buckling up for the heat wave here in Ontario. Looks like a week of over 30 degree humidex readings to look forward to.



Geez... that's much too hot for us thanks, but at least we could stay indoors and turn the A/C on.

Stay cool and stay healthy and well.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## talonracer

Hey folks! Things are okay here; just getting ready to trek back home yet again, this time for my grandma's funeral, and to keep working on my Dad's house so that one of these years I can sell it. Was right around 30 here today but with 50km/hr winds too, to keep things a'howlin.


----------



## Peterweb

Hey TR
Sorry to hear about the loss of your grandma. 

Day two of the heat here. Already 23 degrees, feeling like 31. Headed for 31, feels like 40 by 2 pm. Definitely days to stay in with the AC cranked.


----------



## Rps

talonracer said:


> Hey folks! Things are okay here; just getting ready to trek back home yet again, this time for my grandma's funeral, and to keep working on my Dad's house so that one of these years I can sell it. Was right around 30 here today but with 50km/hr winds too, to keep things a'howlin.


TR, sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Rps

Hello all, I’ve been looking at getting one of these....thoughts?



https://www.costco.ca/segway---ninebot-max-g30lp-electric-kick-scooter-bundle-lock-%2526-phone-holder.product.100712250.html


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hello all, I’ve been looking at getting one of these....thoughts?


Now, I wonder what happened to my post that I replied earlier.

So I shall try again...

I do not have such a scooter but I glanced at such units last year but actually purchased a three-wheeled mobility sit-on cart from China that has very similar specifications.

That is an excellent price for that card and is a few hundred dollars less than most retail places. Here are some user comments from another source:








Segway Ninebot G30P MAX Adult Electric Scooter (350W Motor/ 65km Range / 30km/h Top Speed) - Dark Grey | Best Buy Canada


Zip around the neighborhood or across campus on the Ninebot by Segway KickScooter MAX electric scooter. This powerful scooter reaches a top speed of 18.6mph (30km/h) and can go 40.4 miles (65 km) on a single charge so you can keep going. It's equipped with 10" pneumatic tires to ensure a...




www.bestbuy.ca





Unfortunately, the lithium battery pack on mine has decided not to charge which appears to be due to it's BMS (Battery Management System) circuit board failure, or it needs to be reset somehow, and I am waiting for a reply from China hoping they will be able to help. Possibly Segway uses better or more reliable components, and they do have a fairly decent reputation for reliability.

Good luck with your purchase and your scooter. It appears to have some decent specs. Let us know how you make out.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Now, I wonder what happened to my post that I replied earlier.
> 
> So I shall try again...
> 
> I do not have such a scooter but I glanced at such units last year but actually purchased a three-wheeled mobility sit-on cart from China that has very similar specifications.
> 
> That is an excellent price for that card and is a few hundred dollars less than most retail places. Here are some user comments from another source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segway Ninebot G30P MAX Adult Electric Scooter (350W Motor/ 65km Range / 30km/h Top Speed) - Dark Grey | Best Buy Canada
> 
> 
> Zip around the neighborhood or across campus on the Ninebot by Segway KickScooter MAX electric scooter. This powerful scooter reaches a top speed of 18.6mph (30km/h) and can go 40.4 miles (65 km) on a single charge so you can keep going. It's equipped with 10" pneumatic tires to ensure a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bestbuy.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the lithium battery pack on mine has decided not to charge which appears to be due to it's BMS (Battery Management System) circuit board failure, or it needs to be reset somehow, and I am waiting for a reply from China hoping they will be able to help. Possibly Segway uses better or more reliable components, and they do have a fairly decent reputation for reliability.
> 
> Good luck with your purchase and your scooter. It appears to have some decent specs. Let us know how you make out.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thanx Patrick!


----------



## pm-r

Well, I'm beginning to wonder by the lack of the number of recent posts, is ehMac.ca forums dead or just taking a nap???

It certainly isn't anything like it used to be... Sort of sad... 

I wonder what the old mayor is up to these days??? Certainly a change on these Pages lately...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

Hi Patrick

Are you referring to the lack of posts in the Off Topic sections, such as this thread, or are you speaking of the main on topic sections of the forum? Obviously, both are down. I do not know how forum owners try to drive traffic. The only thing I can think of is for those that are still here, we need to create some posts in the main, on topic, forum nodes. 

The off topic section may be down because of summer, with people spending more time outside rather than looking at a forum that seems to have little new information.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> The off topic section may be down because of summer, with people spending more time outside rather than looking at a forum that seems to have little new information.



I think that those reasons probably applies to all topic sections.

I don't know if there are many old good Mac Guru members that are still active.

And maybe Canadian members just don't have problems with their Macs these days...  



- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

The "Shang" forum seems to be very devoid of posts lately, or have I done something wrong to prevent them from showing.

Just wondering if it was me or something else...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

Don't worry Patrick. It is nothing you or I have done. I hope it is just slow for summer vacations etc. 

It is a little late for coffee, But I am enjoying a nice IPA while supper is being prepared. Pasta with baked tomatoes, zucchini, and onions from our garden.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for your note Peter.

I guess these are what are referred to as the _*dog days of summer*_, and I shouldn't be expecting much, but I did want to double-check cuz I hadn't screwed something on my iMac up.

I was sort of missing the "*The Shangri-la Clubhouse"* forum being at the top of my forums list along with Dr. G's avatar.

That sounds like you had a nice enjoyable brew followed up with a nice pasta with nice fresh garden vegetables.

Enjoy this summer and keep safe and well.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

Hi Patrick

It is getting to the time of year when the items in our garden start to ripen. So now we have to try to figure out how to use up the 3 -5 cucumbers that are ready almost every day. Then there are the 8 tomato plants. We have taken to baking them with garlic and oil and freezing them in bags for when we need to make a sauce. Unfortunately, the deer got to our peas and green beans before we could cover them with netting. So not as many of those as we had hoped. Deer also took out our cauliflower. We did manage to get 4 before they found the rest. A bunch of small turnips are just about ready. Carrots coming along, but usually get harvested around September. At least no 'pests' seem to affect those. Red onions seem to be just about ready. 

We just use 7 4' x 4' raised beds with about 15 smaller containers of various sizes for herbs, tomatoes, and for the first time this year, we are trying potatoes. I'm not really schooled on gardening. I just plant what my wife says, where she says. Then try to keep it all alive. Been a little difficult this year with the extreme heat and lack of rain.

This afternoon I'm enjoying a nice Coffee Porter that we found after visiting a microbrewery about 1/2 hour from here. It is nice to have all the choice of the small brewers. There is probably 10 or so brewers within 1/2 hour of us. Plus the numerous offerings at the Beer Store or the LCBO here in Ontario. I think I may start another thread here for favourite beers.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> It is getting to the time of year when the items in our garden start to ripen.



That sounds like a very nice garden, but it sounds like you might need to add harvesting venison along with the vegetables.

Unfortunately our home is surrounded by tall trees and Rock, but we do manage to get some flowers and shrubs growing, but we have to be careful not to plant any deer loving plants. And of course, that includes rabbits as well.

I understand that rabbit meat can be quite enjoyable as well as venison, but I think some of the bald eagles and large hawks are keeping the rabbit population under control.

That is amazing having that many microbrews so close to one's home. It sounds like you have more than the greater Victoria has and I understood it has some of the most per capita in Canada.

If I recall correctly, I seem to remember a beer tread that was fairly active several years ago and one biker was very knowledgeable of the various beers and breweries. I think member SINC was also quite active in the beer drinkers forum and quite knowledgeable as well.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Rps

Morning all…will be triple digit hot here today…..and yes, that means thunderstorms…poor Guinness.

Yesterday was movie day….we went and saw “Nope” . I have mixed feelings on this one….as sci-fi movie it does have an unusual bent to it. We saw the IMAX version, which also had great sound….but that didn’t seem enough to wash away the dragginess of the first hour of this over two hour film. Maybe it’s my age but the flashback scenes, at least to me, could have been dispensed with….I sensed very little tension in the theatre….an Aliens this is not.

I also did not resonate with a few of the characters, mainly however, the sister…she seemed out of place ….but maybe that was the intent. I think my main complaint is this film was wanting….it could have been so much more. For this reason, more than anything else I would rate it as Fair…..if you must see it fine, but I’d wait for dvd borrowing or tv streaming..


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Hi Patrick
> 
> It is getting to the time of year when the items in our garden start to ripen. So now we have to try to figure out how to use up the 3 -5 cucumbers that are ready almost every day. Then there are the 8 tomato plants. We have taken to baking them with garlic and oil and freezing them in bags for when we need to make a sauce. Unfortunately, the deer got to our peas and green beans before we could cover them with netting. So not as many of those as we had hoped. Deer also took out our cauliflower. We did manage to get 4 before they found the rest. A bunch of small turnips are just about ready. Carrots coming along, but usually get harvested around September. At least no 'pests' seem to affect those. Red onions seem to be just about ready.
> 
> We just use 7 4' x 4' raised beds with about 15 smaller containers of various sizes for herbs, tomatoes, and for the first time this year, we are trying potatoes. I'm not really schooled on gardening. I just plant what my wife says, where she says. Then try to keep it all alive. Been a little difficult this year with the extreme heat and lack of rain.
> 
> This afternoon I'm enjoying a nice Coffee Porter that we found after visiting a microbrewery about 1/2 hour from here. It is nice to have all the choice of the small brewers. There is probably 10 or so brewers within 1/2 hour of us. Plus the numerous offerings at the Beer Store or the LCBO here in Ontario. I think I may start another thread here for favourite beers.


Hi Peter, I’ve been toying with getting a raised garden…maybe next season I can find a place for it….we have feral rabbits in our backyard so outside of making a garden for them I might have to cover mine somehow…we’ll see next year. As for beer, love the stuff , we have many micros here that don’t sell outside the area…


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Hi Peter, I’ve been toying with getting a raised garden…maybe next season I can find a place for it….we have feral rabbits in our backyard so outside of making a garden for them I might have to cover mine somehow…we’ll see next year. As for beer, love the stuff , we have many micros here that don’t sell outside the area…


We are just using raised beds on the ground with plastic/vinyl frames, like these. We also started having rabbit issues this year. They seem to be multiplying more than other years. I guess the predators have moved on. If you are just starting out, you can buy or build something actually raised like this. 

As for your beer preferences, come on over to the new thread I just started for that. What Craft beers are you drinking?

We'll keep the coffee and breakfast goodies going here.


----------



## pm-r

Will rabbits jump up onto raised beds if they are reasonably high???

But I guess one could always put up some netting around the perimeter.

I don't know if lumber prices are as crazy high for you as they are out our way, but they are almost too high to even consider building a raised bed, at least using lumber. 
At least one doesn't have to use stamped construction grade. And those PVC boxes seem like a pretty good idea, plus the fact they do not rot and sure as hell cheaper than lumber, especially Western Cedar.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

The specs for the PVC boxes show they are 15 inches high. No problem for a rabbit to jump in. Not sure how high it would have to be for them to not get in. In previous years I watched rabbits just walk by the beds, never touching anything. This year, they figured things out and started eating the plants. So we did run some netting around the affected beds. A little awkward when trying to harvest, but at least there is something left to harvest.

A quick search suggests that having the sides at least 2 feet high will deter rabbits from jumping into the bed.


----------



## Rps

Morning all, wild night last night with thunderstorms and ark worthy rain, but not as hot today.....but more rain coming.

Would love to send some to the fire laden areas in B.C. And our Southern neighbours.

It’s strange how the weather seems to split the countries in two....one side so dry it’s a powder keg and the other, sadly, burdened with floods.

Might do a burger night tonight..... Guinness will be pleased as we split a burger at his meal time.

My thought of the day.... I believe this is so true....funny but I think, in our woke society, we stress diversity in everything but thought. Not getting political here, but I’ve noticed many companies, groups and organisations all seem to cater to similar thinking individuals.....to those who are the outliers....I salute you.


----------



## Peterweb

Morning RP

Weather is so fickle. I've seen the dividing line where it is raining on the other side of the street, and not on our side. We read of different micro-climates such as the Niagara region where they have all the wineries and fruit orchards. But 100Kms north they have lake effect blizzards. We saw many storm systems bypass Ottawa because of the Ottawa valley affecting the weather as it rises over the Gatineau hills. Currently, we see rain go north or south of us as it passes over a large lake nearby. And in the worst case scenarios, we see images of tornado damage where one house is destroyed and one just 20 feet away escapes with minor damage. 

Not sure what dinner plans are yet. I'm sure it will involve either tomatoes or zucchini from the garden. And instead of a beer, today I might have a Merlot from Pelee Island winery. Do I have to now start a thread for our favourite wines??? I'm no expert. We just like what we like.


----------



## Rps

Peterweb said:


> Morning RP
> 
> Weather is so fickle. I've seen the dividing line where it is raining on the other side of the street, and not on our side. We read of different micro-climates such as the Niagara region where they have all the wineries and fruit orchards. But 100Kms north they have lake effect blizzards. We saw many storm systems bypass Ottawa because of the Ottawa valley affecting the weather as it rises over the Gatineau hills. Currently, we see rain go north or south of us as it passes over a large lake nearby. And in the worst case scenarios, we see images of tornado damage where one house is destroyed and one just 20 feet away escapes with minor damage.
> 
> Not sure what dinner plans are yet. I'm sure it will involve either tomatoes or zucchini from the garden. And instead of a beer, today I might have a Merlot from Pelee Island winery. Do I have to now start a thread for our favourite wines??? I'm no expert. We just like what we like.


Hi Peter, can’t go wrong with a Pelee Island wine, close enough to be a local winery for us. 
W-E has many good wineries. Years ago I ran a wine show as a Kinsmen fund raiser…we have many great wines in Canada so take your pick.


----------



## Peterweb

Rps said:


> Hi Peter, can’t go wrong with a Pelee Island wine, close enough to be a local winery for us.
> W-E has many good wineries. Years ago I ran a wine show as a Kinsmen fund raiser…we have many great wines in Canada so take your pick.


It's as good as local for us too. We order online, and it is often here the next day with no shipping costs. I was looking at the wine rack last night and looks like it is almost time for another top up. 

Some time ago, we did a Niagara on the Lake wine vacation and Shaw Festival for about a week. Found a B&B in the middle of the wineries and hit 3 or 4 wineries per day. Fortunately for the drinkers, we had a DD because of her medical issues. But she was able to enjoy the fine dining we found each evening and we all enjoyed the Shaw play we took in.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> Do I have to now start a thread for our favourite wines??? I'm no expert. We just like what we like.


That's what it's all about and all you need to know. 

Just remember that there's probably at least one nicer wine that you just haven't tried yet...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

hmmmph ruining perfectly good grapes ...a pox on the lot of ya ( partner makes up for my mostly abstention ) 🍷


----------



## Rps

Morning all, will be hot and wet here in Windsor this weekend.

Well I finally bit the bullet and started to toss out some of my lesson plans and resources.....ouch! But it has to be done, I’m not inclined to teach anymore...and none of my children are interested in following in my footsteps.

It’s funny how thoughts pop in your consciousness..... as I was sorting I remembered a reading I had selected during my Masters studies.... it was on “the Self”. I am a proponent of “Multiple Self Theory”.....that is .... in the course of our lives we adopt the expectations of societal roles.

I used this concept in my ESL classes.... it created much language usage.

So I have lost the “self” that was a teacher.... I suppose that through our lives we acquire many selves. As we age we adopt others, however we also shed some as well.

I’m wondering if this a contributing factor in why many seniors can sometimes feel lost...as they begin to shed some of their selves, and the wondering of who they really are......I guess time will tell............and say did you see that Mets game last night.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> hmmmph ruining perfectly good grapes ...a pox on the lot of ya ( partner makes up for my mostly abstention ) 🍷


It's interesting the amount of grapes they grow in Australia and "ruin most of them as you say", but they certainly manage to make some excellent and very enjoyable wines/

Some of their varieties are just outstanding. It's too bad you don't enjoy them more or some of the benefits they can provide.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Rather have grapes fresh - same benefits - maybe more and taste better.


----------



## Peterweb

MacDoc said:


> hmmmph ruining perfectly good grapes ...a pox on the lot of ya ( partner makes up for my mostly abstention ) 🍷


Mostly abstention. So what do you like to partake in when you do wish to enjoy?


----------



## MacDoc

Ersatz Bailey's in coffee. Lemon lime and bitters.....not much fun at parties. The rare 1/2 pint dark beer or Guiness. Happy to be designated driver but with covid still about ...rare we go out at all.


----------



## talonracer

Hey folks, hope everyone's been staying well. I spent most of the summer at my Dad's house trying to sort things out and get it ready to be sold, but dealing with ~40 years of borderline hoarding by myself is pretty darned challenging. Was grateful to have the basement to escape to during the heatwaves, and was grateful that my old hometown now has its own coffee roaster and even a brewery, both of which helped with the emotional rollercoaster I've been on.


----------



## pm-r

talonracer said:


> Hey folks, hope everyone's been staying well. I spent most of the summer at my Dad's house trying to sort things out and get it ready to be sold,



That can sure be a challenge, especially when there's a pack-rat involved I'm glad you've got some moral support with a roaster and Brewery at hand...
It's always easier if you can find someone to share the sorting things with...

Not too busy at the ehMac site lately...



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

pm-r said:


> Not too busy at the ehMac site lately...


That is putting it mildly.

If I knew more about Apple products, I would try to find information worth posting. All I really pay attention to is the iOS updates. 

Is it quiet because Mac and iOS products are more likely to just work, as opposed to Windows products that almost always have issues?????


----------



## Macfury

Peterweb said:


> Is it quiet because Mac and iOS products are more likely to just work, as opposed to Windows products that almost always have issues?????


The people who used to post here have left EhMac and are posting on other sites.


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> The people who used to post here have left EhMac and are posting on other sites.



That is definitely true, and there are quite a few recognizable old posting EhMac member names showing up on several Mac sites that I recognize, and unfortunately we have lost a few good old posting members fairly recently, and it seems quite empty without their input and various topics they would often create.


- Patrick
=======.


----------



## Aurora

I notice it. I used to enjoy the various comments but even the comments that are made are boring. Are we just too old to be interesting?


----------



## pm-r

Aurora said:


> I notice it. I used to enjoy the various comments but even the comments that are made are boring. Are we just too old to be interesting?



I was just perusing some of the old postings here and I just noticed your joining date to the forums so you must have been one of the first members and you must have witnessed a large change during that time.

I first joined in 2006, but had to rejoin in 2009 after my membership was lost somehow when the old mayor was doing some updates of some sort.

I would suspect that a lot of us are just too old to be too interested in the brand new stuff so we don't have much to say about it, and I'm certainly happy with my old 2011 iMac, and suits my old age shoe story well, and I really don't care about some or most of Apple's newer stuff. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Aurora

Hi Patrick. I got quite excited at seeing a new post here. Good to hear from you and I hope it causes more posts to The Shang. The Recommended Reading is almost a list of all the old regulars.


----------



## Macfury

pm-r said:


> I would suspect that a lot of us are just too old to be too interested in the brand new stuff so we don't have much to say about it, and I'm certainly happy with my old 2011 iMac, and suits my old age shoe story well, and I really don't care about some or most of Apple's newer stuff.


I think the fact that there are maybe six active members is a bigger factor.


----------

